# Chantal Sarault / Chantal Al-Refae / Foodie Beauty



## Strine (Jul 30, 2017)

MOD EDIT: 11/2/21 OP updated here.
Hello, Foodie Beauties!





_Our Foodie Beauty._
​Chantal Olive Marie Sarault, born March 28th 1984, aliases Foodie Beauty, Big Beautiful Me, Chantal Marie, Chinny, Clotso, Cuntal and others, is a Canadian YouTuber, whose channel was created in 2014, and who reads this thread regularly. Initially an attempted beauty channel, Chantal inadvertently became infamous for eating huge amounts of fast food in single sittings, usually while alone in her car in an empty parking lot, and all the while twitching and convulsing like a malfunctioning animatronic. Her gluttony and foolishness earned her the sobriquet "the Canadian Amberlynn Reid", but her outlandish behaviour and delusions have made her a cow in a league of her own.

Chantal is notable for her manic attempts to cultivate and control a glamorous image of herself as an attractive woman who is losing weight, a persona she sabotages by lying about dieting, often while visibly gaining weight, and frequently succumbing to a pathological need to relate anecdotes about her losing bowel control or having sex with homeless men. Chantal claims to have gained and lost only about 40lbs over her YouTube weight loss career, but _appears_ to have gained a large amount, and her health has nosedived, leading many to doubt her.
​Chantal lies and has always lied constantly, unconvincingly and pointlessly about anything and everything. Just about anything she says, particularly about her health or her notions of success, is implausible and inconsistent. She was always like this, but since an event in late 2018 (more on that later), Chantal's dishonesty has become so extensive and so inconsistent in narrative that is difficult for her followers to discern what, or _whether_, events are transpiring.

She will readily give many different accounts of a narrative which contradict themselves and each other, and which were so implausible _prima facie_ that they weren't believed anyway. The departure of much of her sanity in late 2018, co-inciding with a content doldrum in the Amberlynn Reid subforum, caused an influx of Kiwis looking for "delusional fat bitch" content, and her thread growth has sped up considerably since then.

Chantal thinks only in terms of immediate gratification. This means among other things that she's extremely lazy, spending all day lying in bed, binge-eating, and obsessively monitoring her YouTube and Instagram comment sections — often all of the above at the same time. Although often compared to Queen Deathfat ALR, Chantal crucially differs in her lack of self-awareness and her refusal to countenance _any_ criticism: she doesn't intentionally troll viewers like ALR, she's just that dumb and that crazy. Chantal also accepts no accountability for her actions, and will delete any comment mentioning her many broken promises.

These promises are usually to do with a diet. Chantal loves the idea of being on a weight loss journey, and often fantasises publicly about her future fabulous and sexy body (this being the only motive for weight loss). What the weight loss journey amounts to is a loop, where Chantal will proclaim she's on a new diet, often pompously lecturing her viewers about health, then make no effort to adhere to it, visibly gain weight (often getting on cam junk food with no explanation) and then, when called out, react with a furious conflagration of video deletion and self-righteous ranting, followed by a period of silence before she begins again. This is known, in classical KG deathfat theory, as "the cycle".

Her diets of choice are often plant-based or vegan. So far, none of these diets has involved giving up eating meat and cheese, with one 2019 "vegan mukbang" consisting of eating actual chicken on camera. During her vegan phases, Chantal browsed cute livestock pics online and even physically visited farms and petting zoos, which she claimed helps to deter her from eating meat (it doesn't). Her preoccupation with these diets is partly wanting to emulate thin, attractive vegan social media influencers.

Vanity​
Foodie Beauty, for so she calls herself, is very vain. Notwithstanding her repellent appearance, Chantal applies huge amounts of makeup, often just to sit around indoors taking heavily doctored selfies for Instagram. She's balding (there is much speculation why) and so also applies black powder to her scalp, trying to hide it. Being vain, Chantal tried to start as a beauty channel, but her makeup skills are not good and she often unknowingly wears makeup intended for costume parties or drag queens, and regularly overlines her lips heavily and unevenly. Chantal is never seen without heavy concealer on her face and therewhile actually affects not to be wearing makeup. However, in an early 2019 video, she made a video without any cosmetics applied for real, and her frightening appearance indicated that ordinarily she does her hair and makeup even for her 5am "candid" chimpout videos. The money for expensive makeup and various other frivolous purchases is covered a bit by her channel income, but Chantal is known to cull money from her family and friends.




_Clotso au naturale._
​
Vain though she is, Chantal relates disgusting anecdotes (that nobody believes) in her videos. These tales feature sex with strange men, flatulence, loss of bowel control, menstruation, and combinations thereof. The reason for this behaviour is not clear, with speculation ranging from paypig catering to severely rëtarded social development.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



Chantal likes to think of herself as a gifted singer, and has uploaded numerous song covers, where between gasping breaths she coos the lyrics in a weak mezzo-soprano, completely out of tune but enjoying her diva fantasy a great deal.


Why She's a Cow​
It's not because she's fat. Chantal is a crazy white trash misanthrope: she hates all men and all women. Her hatred of men is believed to stem from daddy issues (her dad walked out on her very young) and she's fond of telling stories where men lust after her. Because she hates them, though, they always somehow antagonise her, but Chantal gets the upper hand at the end like an flatulent Br'er Rabbit. Chantal wants men to be attracted to her, but sourly resents that they never are, and so resents men themselves. Chantal's hatred of other women, in a similar vein, stems from envy of their superior desirability (and bewildered resentment of their ability to avoid becoming morbidly obese), which curves around again to her obsession with male attention. Chantal's delusions about men finding her sexy, fostered by her enablers, are rubber bands keeping together the vanities, vexations and vendettas that pass for her psyche. Male attention is her psychic currency, and not getting it results in a nuclear meltdown.

Chantal is super morbidly obese, but although she thinks haters just want to make fun of her for her size, her sky-high BMI is a symptom of her general failures, and is incidental to her entertainment value. What her cow appeal stems from is her titanic delusions, her nasty disposition, her thirst for male validation, and her erroneous belief that she's smarter than everybody else — her canard that 100% of criticism is fattie-bashing proves this point. Chantal has a thread because she wants to be perceived as a clever, attractive, successful and thin personality on the internet, and she's not going to let debilitating obesity, total solipsism, subnormal reasoning skills, narc bitch tendencies, or a consummate estrangement from reality get in her way.


Education




_Chantal showcases her advanced English skills with her patented EAITING pyramid._​

Chantal evidently finished high school and has completed a few units of a university degree in English Literature, which she deferred and has exhibited no intention to complete. Despite this dropout, she often touts it as evidence of her successful past, or as a viable alternative to her YouTube "career" in one of her regular internet exodus song-and-dances. She is always nebulous about her scholastic career, but her LinkedIn incoherently attempts to indicate that she was doing English Lit (undergrad and less than half-finished, but somehow "with honours") before she dropped out to focus on her current vocation of being an unemployable watermelon. LinkedIn would also have us believe this degree was part-time, even though Chantal was doing nothing else with her life then as now.

Why she deferred has never been convincingly explained, but it's not even clear why she _began _it. Nothing about Chantal suggests she has literary interests. She doesn't read or talk about books, and has admitted during post-fake-diet-meltdowns to never even having read the short book the diet was supposedly based on. Her writing is below the standards of an adult, let alone one who studied English Lit, and it consists almost exclusively of angry prattle written in childish first- and second- person sentences, with plenty of elementary spelling and grammar mistakes but well under quota on punctuation, and as of July 2020, no paragraph spacing has_ ever _been witnessed, even in her longest chimpout posts. Chantal does not write or speak about subjects other than herself.




_Chantal's LinkedIn account of her tertiary education speaks volumes._
​Besides her mastery of English, Chantal also takes every opportunity to assure her viewers that she speaks French, especially and notoriously by trying to pronounce the word "poutine" like a Francophone. Although she comes from an ethnically French family, all written and spoken French she has demonstrated has been basic, incorrect, or both. She pronounces any word in French in a comically baroque and exaggerated manner that has been likened to how a weeaboo speaks Japanese (thus poutine is "poo-tin") yet she can't perform a guttural rhotic, which is French 101. She has ignored many requests to make a video where she speaks only French — though she claims she could. She was fired from her most recent job (in 2014; a receptionist) in part because her French wasn't good enough. In short, she can't speak French, neither Standard nor Québécois.


Chantal's People​
Chantal doesn't get out much because she's an unemployed misanthrope, but the dead end she occupies has a few other residents:

Two cats — Sam and BebeJunes, young and old respectively. Chantal favours Sam, and is often heard to sing nonsense songs to him. While this is something people often do in private to pets and babies, Chantal frequently adopts an unsettling ogre voice to deliver the song, and has unabashedly uploaded many such recitals to YouTube, often with Sam being restrained from escaping. BebeJunes' real name was revealed in 2020 by Peetz to be Casey, but for reasons unknown Chantal has never called her that.


Bibi — Malan, nicknamed Bibi by Chantal, is a Senegalese manlet who was in a relationship with Chantal for about eight years; mid-2011 to early 2020, when they "broke up" (he dumped her and kicked her out). For the duration of Chantal's YT "career", Chantal tried to create the impression that she and Bibi were a happy couple, but Bibi was very reluctant to appear on camera, and when he did, he was sullen and frosty. Bibi works full time, and while they were living together it was assumed he paid the majority of expenses. Around October 2018, things with Bibi seemed to change. Chantal made mention of Bibi's sister entering the picture, and her behaviour became substantially more manic. Bibi went home to Senegal around this time for some weeks, and during this time, apparently à propos of nothing, Chantal sold her car, then rapidly got another one.

Due to whatever really happened at this time, Chantal's dishonesty, though never in short supply in the past, became so profuse, and inconsistent of narrative, that almost _nothing at all _she says in videos after that point was or is taken for fact. It is speculated that Bibi may have initiated a breakup before going to Senegal. Whatever did happen, he "officially" broke up with her in early February 2020, with this video uploaded on the 7th, and he told her she had to move out.



_Chantal, wearing drag queen lashes to a family dinner, coerces Bibi into an onscreen kiss as he looks on in despair._​

Sister (Natalie Landry), mother (Kim Landry) and Grams — Chantal's much younger sister Nat, whom she bullied in childhood, is a hobby power-lifter who lives with her boyfriend. Nat is a normal woman in good shape, and very physically attractive compared to Chantal. Chantal often claims this sister has a mental disability and belittles her for it, but no evidence has emerged of this being the case, and many speculate Chantal is simply envious and resentful. Kim, Chantal's mother, had Chinny in her teens. Kim talks exactly like Chantal (awkwardly, disjointedly, and unsettlingly) and provided some of the parenting that created her, but is obviously a good deal more functional than Chantal. Her dog Buster hates Chantal, and is celebrated by Kiwis for always scowling and barking at her. Because Kim had Chantal in her teens, much of Chantal's parenting effectively came from her grandmother, whom Chantal continues to leech money from to this day.



_Buster regards Chantal with something less than affection._​​

Peetz — James, whom Chantal calls "Peetz", is Chantal's ex-fiancé, and ex- and current housemate who works for a call centre. Chantal cheated on Peetz with Bibi in 2011, but they have remained on apparently good terms, and even moved in together (again) in 2020. Peetz is a balding, fat recluse who spends all night chimping out online; traits he and Chantal have in common. Peetz is a zealous SJW, and counsels Chantal with woke sophistry to try to arm her against the haydurs, but it doesn't seem to stick. When Bibi dumped Chantal and made her leave, Peetz immediately agreed to move in with Chantal, but the "luxury apartment" they got together was something of a poisoned chalice: because the COVID-19 disaster forced them to be cooped up together all day, tensions mounted between the two, not helped by Chantal's filthiness and its effect on their brand new white trash furnishings, and as of July 2020 tensions are mounting. Because of his SJW sperging and obsequiousness to Chantal, Peetz is regarded in the thread as a loser and a simp, but he is generally held to have achieved more than Chantal.


Bibi's sister Gnima — little is known about this figure, but Gnima was first mentioned in late 2018, in strange videos where Chantal seemed upset and explained that Gnima was coming to stay. Chantal gave wildly inconsistent reports of whether and for how long Gnima was staying with them, and she inexplicably sold her car, buying a new one shortly afterwards. Chantal became more furtive with her eating when Gnima entered the picture, ashamed of pigging out in front of her, and even went so far as to erect a tacky faux-Japanese screen in the apartment to shield her gluttony from view; the screen vanished after Gnima left. Chantal's insane behaviour surrounding Gnima led some Kiwis to speculate Malan's "sister" was a new woman he'd run off with, but this was debunked.


A Note on Finances​
The references to Chantal's finances in this post are nebulous because her finances are. She makes some money from her channel, but also spends exorbitant sums on fast food, "diet" food, and self-care products. She also claims to pay half the rent on her apartment, and she runs a car. It has emerged that she has received money from Peetz and her family in the past, but although she never seems to face financial hardship despite her meagre channel income, nothing conclusive has emerged to state that this money cadging still occurs.




_Chinny frivolously purchased this pricey hi-res camera; it lasted one video._


Chantal and Health​
Chantal's health is very bad. At the outset of her channel, though morbidly obese with a CPAP and complaining of ovarian cysts, she was in good health relative to the present day. Over the last five years, she has experienced blood clots, a hysterectomy, pre-diabetes, drastically reduced mobility, difficulty breathing, constant diarrhoea and visible tooth decay.


The Weight Loss Journey

As alluded to earlier, Chinny pantomimes diets constantly, although she seems to believe she's "on" them even when she doesn't adhere to them. She has "tried" many diets, some fads, some of her own invention, but just about everything except for calorie deficit, the sole thing that causes weight loss. At her weight, her basal metabolic rate is stratospheric, but even with that, she's never lost any weight in her channel's lifetime.

For a long time, she weighed herself on old scales, which reported implausibly low weight gains and which she herself had called "broken", leading to prolific doubt about what the scales said. In July 2020, she bought some new scales, which reported she was about 400lbs, a weight dismissed as impossibly low by many. Chantal is often said to be tampering with the weigh-ins by offsetting the scales or weighing herself on the wrong surface. At any rate, we only have her self-reported weight to go on.


The Cycle

Chantal consistently rotates through predictable stages in behaviour, in what is referred to in shorthand as “the cycle”, or sometimes "the Chantal cycle" to distinguish it from ALR's one. The graphic below explains itself, but the classical cycle is generally as follows: a new diet is announced in a smug video, usually with attendant fantasies about her inevitable skinny legend lifestyle, and sermonising about her newfound health expertise. Chantal enjoys the praise and the fantasy for a few days, then, when she realises she's expected to actually lose weight by dieting, she goes silent (often citing personal problems or unsubstantiated illness) then comes back visibly fatter with a hand-wave explanation about how diet #1838 didn't work for her. This will often co-incide with a chimpout about how the people politely asking about her diet are "bullies", and will end with either minced words about continuing on the diet if Chantal can somehow find the time and energy, or else a false bravada where Chantal claims she's going to do what she wants, at which point she enters dormancy (i.e. unchecked gluttony) until the cycle begins again.




Chantal the Munchie

Chantal is a frequent guest at medical facilities in her area, with Canada’s basic healthcare being socialised and therefore costing her nothing. Often, after chimping out at the late stage in the cycle, she'll claim she’s stricken with an illness and too sick to be on YouTube for a while, which she never proves. Although she has serious health problems, she often goes to the emergency department just because she's bored and wants attention, and she has presented _twice_ to the psychological emergency department at her local hospital... because she ate a block of cheese.

Although not a munchie by true Beauty Parlour standards, Chantal consistently plays up make-believe maladies for attention and pity, and essentially considers herself morally infallible and unculpable for past actions if she’s feeling unwell — or claiming to.


New Age, New Me

Chantal has undergone a variety of treatments for her obesity and cysts (see below) that are "alternative" to Western medicine, which she frequently denounces even though she'd be dead without it. These treatments have included everything from eating only grapes (Chantal informed us this would shrink the cysts somehow) to enlisting the aid of ghosts from the future, by means of a miracle book Chantal bought but didn't actually read. Naturally, veganism is often thrown into the mix as well. Her forays into New Age "medicine" are myriad and documented throughout the thread.


Cyster Act

Chantal has alluded many times to being afflicted with ovarian cysts, which interfere with many hormonal processes and may prevent conception and pregnancy. She initially had a diagnosis in late 2017  (see here and here) which led to her first weight loss journey in 2018 in hopes to lose 200 pounds; this was not successful. In mid-2019, Chantal announced she was having a hysterectomy. Since this was post-October 2018, the details of the surgery and her general medical state kept changing, as an almost psychotic Chantal couldn’t decide which narrative she liked best. She uploaded many mukbang videos in the lead-in to the surgery date, eating huge amounts of food and making scant reference to her upcoming procedure. She was perceived to be an extremely risky candidate for surgery, due to her copious abdominal fat and the elevated risk of death under general anaesthesia. At the beginning of October, the scheduled surgery date, Chantal uploaded a brief video in a hospital gown announcing the surgery was “postponed”, and then she spent the rest of the video talking about eating at Red Lobster.

Eventually, in late November, surgery went ahead. Details of the procedure remain nebulous, but Chantal came back from the surgery with an abdominal scar and a species of menopausal mania never before seen. She began ostentatiously farting mid-video, creating and deleting content multiple times a day, and gorging on food despite her ill health. This behaviour has persisted until the time of writing (July 2020).



Chantal's Online Presence​
Chantal's video content, such as it is, is usually boring videos of Chantal telling a made-up story and stuffing her face, or else very dull "adventure" videos where she cajoles Peetz into joining her for a banal trip to a banal location. Sometimes, Chantal is vexed by people holding her culpable for her promises and calling her a liar (or the like) and will upload a rant video, often in the wee hours of the morning (her time). In these videos, she is always effulgent with self-righteousness, and blatheringly shames her detractors before usually claiming she's quitting the internet forever (inevitably coming back inside of a day). If you ever see a video like this, archive it at once as she has been known to delete them within minutes.




_Many glamorous moments have been captured in adventure videos._​
Chantal does not tolerate criticism, real or imagined, on her videos, IG posts, or occasional Twitter episodes. Sometimes she attempts to censure or scold the commentors with her notion of wit, but often she will delete the comments or disable them altogether. During a post-meltdown denouement, she will often claim she is too sick or busy to make a quick video, only then to stay up til 5am deleting comments on her channel. She will also delete any past video she doesn't wish people to see, most commonly her late nite chimpout specials (see below), and YouTube revenue be damned. She also doesn't hesitate to issue strikes for illegitimate cause on "bully" channels.





_Chantal scolds a booly._​


The bulk of her viewers are hatewatchers or bewildered normies, but Chantal does have some real fans. The turnover for her fanbase is very high, most leaving after a cycle or two, but some of them stick it out and leave sycophantic commendation for anything she does. Many of the latter category are obviously fat fetishists. She had for some time a fat fetishist stalker from named "Jeremy Hoyles" (AKA "Mr Applevalley" in the thread, as he was from Apple Valley, CA) who left fawning praise on every video, but as of 2019 her primary suitor is one KarateJoe, who is often to be seen beneath her videos attempting to censure wisecrackers in the comments, in the brief grace period before Chantal personally purges any comment that isn't unqualified praise. Joe is also a moderator for her YouTube Lives, and rules with an iron fist.









​Online Drama




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Along with ALR, Chantal is a popular subject of
drama videos from the Haydur Nation, which is populated with minor cows and has its own thread here. Chantal is no stranger to online drama herself, and has even thrown down with ALR, after vainly assuming a characteristically vague tweet from Amber was directed at her. Chantal was on the defensive, as she had to trick her audience and lied about feeding a homeless man — see right for the video.

Chantal Lies​
The singular maxim of this thread is "Chantal lies". Although described above, it must yet be stressed that Chantal lies about anything and about everything. This is done to create narratives that flatter herself, but Chantal isn't very bright, and either doesn't or can't remember previous versions of a given story, so the details tend to change with every telling as she comes up with revised versions that she likes more. Chantal expects every word she says to be believed, even as she contradicts herself. When she inevitably isn’t believed, she always — _always —_ reacts with astonished fury. Although Chantal isn't honest about anything, she lies the most about a few subjects: her health, her relationships, and her diets.

They say you never step into the same river twice, and that is certainly the case for a Chantal narrative. Her constant-yet-inconsistent lying about everything means that it's often difficult or even impossible to discern what is actually happening. While an enthusiastic liar, Chantal is not a very skilled one, and often there is no version of a story that has any plausibility whatsoever. Although Chantal always fails to deceive her viewers per se, she will often succeed in hiding some of the truth, as nobody knows what's a lie and what isn't.


Chantal's Tics​
Chantal has a variety of bizarre tics, verbal or non-verbal, for reasons unknown. They appear most frequently when she's eating, but permeate all of her speech. Some common verbal ones are:

"HEE HEE!" — sometimes known as "the cackle", this witchy ejaculation is sometimes used to punctuate something Chantal believes is funny, but is just as often heard for no reason. "HA!" also appears in the same circumstances.
"SHH! I said... SHH! — probably her most notorious tic; delivered with great force, always while eating sodium-rich food, and generally when alone. Some kiwis think she's shushing a chiding voice in her head who tells her she's eating herself to death. As of late 2019, she has been faking this tic in videos to try to pretend she was always faking it, but the real McCoy is obvious when it appears.
"SHAM!" - This is what she calls her cat, Sam. It is generally delivered in a demonic contralto.
"Beezin' " - A solipsistic neologism meaning "misbehaving". Sam often finds himself accused of beezing, and despite the negative connotations, Chantal claims he has "VIP status" at "The Beezoire".


Before You Post...​
New to Chantal?

Don't post about your own weight loss or eating/exercise habits. This thread is not about you, and nobody here cares. If you feel the need to enumerate reasons you are superior to Chantal, then there actually aren't any.
Don’t make posts attempting to address Chantal directly. Chantal does read this thread, but the only counsel she keeps is her own, and the purpose of this thread isn't to help her. We’re not here to save lives. we’re here to mock the people who can’t be bothered to save their own. Likewise, don’t write spiels about how you hate her. If you have an insight about her cow behaviour, by all means post it, but harangueing her in this thread is a waste of everybody’s time.
Try not to post something that's been said already. If someone has said what you want to say, give them an Agree rating and then come up with another insight instead of shitposting.
When someone comes in here being a powerleveling douche, or trying to start fights, don't engage with them, just report them.
Bear always in mind that no information that Chantal presents, in any medium, textually, verbally or visually, should be believed until she proves it.
As with any thread, the wisest thing to do before posting is to read, read, read. Get an idea of the tone and culture of the thread if you wish to usefully participate and receive a warm welcome.

FAQs​

Why doesn't Chantal get WLS?
She wouldn't be approved for it, as she can't stick to any diet for any amount of time. She has also fucked the public health system around before, sabotaging her chances, and she can't afford to have it done privately.

Why is Chantal fixated on veganism?
When Chantal was 18, her mother sent her to a vegan camp called Katimavik where she was forced to do physical activity and eat vegan food, resulting in the only substantial weight loss she's ever had. It's speculated that this is why she's so into veganism.

Have she or any of her real-life acquaintances posted here?
There are no confirmed posts by Chantal, but a user named manicunt made some very revealing posts about her. manicunt is how we know Chantal bullied her sister, among other things.

Has she ever been diagnosed with OCD/BPD/et cetera?
No legitimate diagnosis of a psychological disorder is known to Kiwi Farms.

What is her current weight?
As of July 2020, she claimed it was just under 400lbs.

Is [any unproven thing Chantal claims] true?
No. Chantal lies.

Why does she try to seem like a glamorous influencer and then narrate nearly shitting herself on camera?
Why indeed.



Written by @Strine with valuable contributions from...
@Barbarella
@Man vs persistent rat
@BerriesArnold
@Turd Blossom
@Pizza Sloth
and all the thread users who helped retrieve and provide pics, videos, and information. Friends, I raise my gravy mug to you.

Current as of 1st of August 2020.


----------



## DongMiguel (Aug 1, 2017)

Chantel does have some interesting stories to tell but she's all over the map with her eating. Originally, she'd down an entire large pizza and then she became vegan, except she wasn't vegan anymore ... just vegetarian because, gosh, she loves cheese. To her credit, it looks like she has given up meat in her more recent videos. But, yeah, today she ordered a medium pizza from Dominos and ate nearly the whole thing. 

Of all the mukbangers, outside maybe Nic Avocado, or whatever his name is (and shit, boy, he's eating himself to an early grave ... you're literally seeing him get fat in each video), she eats the most. She'll clean a plate. Clearly she has no will to actually change, tho.


----------



## thejackal (Aug 1, 2017)

DongMiguel said:


> Chantel does have some interesting stories to tell but she's all over the map with her eating. Originally, she'd down an entire large pizza and then she became vegan, except she wasn't vegan anymore ... just vegetarian because, gosh, she loves cheese. To her credit, it looks like she has given up meat in her more recent videos. But, yeah, today she ordered a medium pizza from Dominos and ate nearly the whole thing.
> 
> Of all the mukbangers, outside maybe Nic Avocado, or whatever his name is (and shit, boy, he's eating himself to an early grave ... you're literally seeing him get fat in each video), she eats the most. She'll clean a plate. Clearly she has no will to actually change, tho.



I watched her most recent vids last night and what a fucking character she is.  She seems to have a thing for foreign black guys, or more likely, they are the only guys desperate enough to date her.  I don't think she has EVER shown a full body shot of herself but she has to be pushing at least 400lbs based on the shots of her in the car, as she appears to basically be pushed against the steering wheel.  I'd guess she's well north of 400lbs at this point.

She eats massive amounts of high calorie food.  Giving up meat and replacing it with fried potatoes and cheese is a bad trade.  At least meat provides satiety.  She's also been talking about "going to the gym" which is just laughable at her weight.   Burning 50 calories on a 20 minute half mile walk on the treadmill does jack shit when your diet is that awful.


----------



## Sunflowerr (Aug 1, 2017)

thejackal said:


> I watched her most recent vids last night and what a fucking character she is.  She seems to have a thing for foreign black guys, or more likely, they are the only guys desperate enough to date her.  I don't think she has EVER shown a full body shot of herself but she has to be pushing at least 400lbs based on the shots of her in the car, as she appears to basically be pushed against the steering wheel.  I'd guess she's well north of 400lbs at this point.
> 
> She eats massive amounts of high calorie food.  Giving up meat and replacing it with fried potatoes and cheese is a bad trade.  At least meat provides satiety.  She's also been talking about "going to the gym" which is just laughable at her weight.   Burning 50 calories on a 20 minute half mile walk on the treadmill does jack shit when your diet is that awful.



She stepped on the scale a few months back on her other channel and she was 377. My heart tells me she's gained since then though, I couldn't get over the size of her arms in the car recently. She is really morphing into Candy (hungryfatchick). 

Her boyfriend doesn't really seem to be into her, he could be a refugee looking to stay in the country by pretending to be her partner. The government allows lots of situations like this here in Canada and they seem to be getting more lax. 

You can really hear the changes in her voice from her first upload. It's getting more hoarse and and she's having some breathing problems. I really wanted to believe her anout wanting to lose weight but I don't believe for a second this is ever going to happen now.


----------



## thejackal (Aug 1, 2017)

Sunflowerr said:


> She stepped on the scale a few months back on her other channel and she was 377. My heart tells me she's gained since then though, I couldn't get over the size of her arms in the car recently. She is really morphing into Candy (hungryfatchick).
> 
> Her boyfriend doesn't really seem to be into her, he could be a refugee looking to stay in the country by pretending to be her partner. The government allows lots of situations like this here in Canada and they seem to be getting more lax.
> 
> You can really hear the changes in her voice from her first upload. It's getting more hoarse and and she's having some breathing problems. I really wanted to believe her anout wanting to lose weight but I don't believe for a second this is ever going to happen now.



I wish she'd do more Mukbangs with him.  If nothing else we'd get to see if he's annoyed at her eating sounds and general grossness while eating.  She routinely drops things onto her lap and doesn't miss a beat.

The crazy thing about Chantel is that she probably adds 300-500 calories to every deep fried meal she eats just in sauces.   One thing I've noticed about the super obese Mukbangers is the amount of dips and sauces they add.

Here is her latest gut bomb, a fried onion ring 1/2 lb cheeseburger with deep fried pickles on the side -- and dipping sauces!  She says she will need "a bath" after the meal.  Or maybe a bottle of Maalox and a nap.








Dafuk said:


> I cant get over the gluttony of it all. Just like watching the video of her sitting down eating right out of that "family sized" tin. Like bitch get a fucking plate you barnyard animal. At least try to be civilized. Serve yourself a normal portion on a regulation sized plate then put the rest away. Sifting through a double dipping into the rice blek. And sure jan, you gonna save the rest for bibi. There was like 1/5th of the container left and you had your filthy fingers in it. She probably took a shit, cane back and finished it then gorged on something else.



She goes downtown, gets a nice Thai meal. A staple, but classic and looks to be done well by the appearance alone, of the lime leaves. No real food porn shots, no IG worthy photo images, just slop in take out containers. Yet whilst make up carefully applied, ambient lighting, and the monitor/tv in the background with the fireplace video, she's dressed up in a date night worthy torrid shirt...and sharing this meal with her internet friends that cannot even comment because the date night is only about her.



GuiltyAsCharged said:


> Chantal needs to watch more food network because calling a dish “so good” is about as dumb and basic as it comes when critiquing food. If she wants us to take her “reviews” seriously she needs to learn how to describe flavors better. But we all know Chantal’s pallet is as rudimentary as they come.
> 
> also thanks Chantal for reminding us at the end to (dis)”like” your video. This one was trash.



I'm not familiar with how Youtube pays.. does getting likes help her get the Youtube dollars? Because she's disabled likes along with comments... strange now she's asking.

Yea, she's pretty basic. Like in her St Alberts video, hey, I'm in the US, good to know, would like to know more about this cheese and curd heaven. Saying "So Fresh, squeeky" over and over doesn't really sell. But she doesn't have a refined palate and her "the gravy isn't lumpy and...munch slorp...seasoned.. I think...chew chew...maybe thyme..." is just so full of shit. 

Again, if she had it within her to focus on one cuisine, truly study it, show how she's learning by tasting and cooking... one thing. Like David Seymor.. kid started out just putting Buzzfeed gifs to the test as an amateur cook. He almost cut his fingers off using a dull knife on a tomato. He kept comments open, kept at it, one video a week, and now he has his own cooking studio he and his parents built as an addition to his house so he can make videos and in two years he went from awkward and shitty teenager with no cooking skills to a pretty skilled home cook and YouTube channel. It took him listening to negative feedback to know where and how to improve, got gifts in support such as a cutting board, knife,... and he's know someone who could probably make his own recipes. 

Chantal has the dunning kruger syndrome in realizing for her to be remotely accepted in any genre, it takes more than 15 days.. She knows this, and is incapable of it. Saying "I think it has lemongrass" I could accept if she then said "OMG this is delicious, I'm going to make it" and then made a curry paste after watching say "Palins Kitchen" or even Mark Weins to say "This was so good, I'm going to make it" and then studied, through natural curiousity. 

But she's not about curiosity. She's about immediate gratification. Like a child, the only moment is now. And like a teenager, she's dismissive, petulant and ignorant. She's about 15 years past the "I know stage" and two years into figuring out what she wants her YouTube channel is. She's a consumer only. At 35, she's not figured out who she is a person. I think she's been struggling with that and the harder that reality comes that she has no self identity, she eats. Because it gives her comfort. And that's all she's ever known because she's limited emotionally, intellectually and creatively. 

That's why my post about her considering becoming a drag queen karaoke suggestion was half joking and half truth. She needs to be in a community that is accepting, that lets her just glam out, and if she's going to sing, belt it out bitch, and hope to baby Jesus in a cradle, they have auto tune.... 

She could do and be better, but she sabotages herself over and over and over. That's why we watch. We're compelled to see someone just constantly be such a fucking wreck and not see the most obvious shit.



Painted Pig said:


> I'm tuning in to the manic live stream and she just said "Rina and Peetz are my only friends".  What happened to those thousands of friends she has that we just don't see on camera?
> Also daamnn her fat hand is almost as big as her head. How is that possible?



A live stream.. I'm too tired. She's exhausting... and in the "im sick and relaxing moo-moo"

She has no idea what an Amazon Wish List is... and she also realizes her concepts and execution of videos is not something she's good at. She's mostly just "heyy blahblahblah" and having what would be a 35 year old slumber party topics like big foot. Soon she'll do her classic "Let's make funny faces!"

Bitch is so stuck in the 90's and simply arrested development of someone who is 17.

Video: 

Q: What do you like to do for fun? 
A: Like to see my friends, go out, go outside, go for walks, I love reading....and making videos for you guys!


----------



## DongMiguel (Aug 3, 2017)

Noticed something last night about Chantel's videos. 

A couple weeks ago she announced, justifiably, I might add, that she was no longer going to do Mukbangs because it was impacting her health. Instead, she'd just tell her stories in a normal environment without throwing a bunch of crap down her gullet. Her first video without actual food, and just her 'story-time', came on July 24th, a day after her announcement. 

It only received 2,360 views (at the moment of this post). She did another video (What's In My Bag) the same day, and it only had 2,330 views. At that point, literally a day later, she uploaded another video, this time back to her Mukbangs, and in it announced she would continue eating during her stories. That video received 8,564 views. Her Mukbang videos have recieved between 8,000-14,000 views (at the moment). Those two non-Mukbang videos, at the height of her current popularity, did extremely poorly. 

I'm sure she saw this. I'm sure she knows people aren't _really_ watching her for her stories. As interesting as they can be - most people are watching her stuff her face. Maybe it's their fetish or they're doing it to watch her self-destruction. I don't know. What I do know is that she probably realized the only way her channel would be viable money-wise, she'd need to eat on camera. So, she is. Health be damned. 

Now, from everything I can tell, Chantel doesn't work. So, this might be her only form of income.  That's gotta be a sad realization on her part.


----------



## FiddleDee (Aug 3, 2017)

I predict that chantal will someday be the next hungry fat chick. Chantal annoys me to no end. It seems that her goal in life is to stay lazy and live off of government. She actually thought her personality and embellished stories were so enchanting that she started a patreon account hoping to be supported by her so called fans. Little did she know that only $3 would be contributed to patreon. 
She is the biggest slob ive ever seen. She never uses a napkin, licks her manicured fat fingers, uses her pants as a napkin, and eats every last crumb that falls into her cleavage. 
But what really irks me is her witch laugh.


----------



## thejackal (Aug 3, 2017)

FiddleDee said:


> I predict that chantal will someday be the next hungry fat chick. Chantal annoys me to no end. It seems that her goal in life is to stay lazy and live off of government. She actually thought her personality and embellished stories were so enchanting that she started a patreon account hoping to be supported by her so called fans. Little did she know that only $3 would be contributed to patreon.
> She is the biggest slob ive ever seen. She never uses a napkin, licks her manicured fat fingers, uses her pants as a napkin, and eats every last crumb that falls into her cleavage.
> But what really irks me is her witch laugh.



 Imagine how sloppy she is when she's not eating on camera.   I keep going back and forth on Chantel.   Part of me wants to like her but part of me really wants to hate her because how thirsty can you be for a "youtube career" when you already are begging for patreons at her sub count?



DongMiguel said:


> I'm sure she saw this. I'm sure she knows people aren't _really_ watching her for her stories. As interesting as they can be - most people are watching her stuff her face. Maybe it's their fetish or they're doing it to watch her self-destruction. I don't know. What I do know is that she probably realized the only way her channel would be viable money-wise, she'd need to eat on camera. So, she is. Health be damned.



I admit, I love watching her triple chin, no neck and gaping maw devour some of the greasiest, biggest portions of food you'll ever see, on Youtube or otherwise.    There's a morbid curiosity in watching an addict slowly kill themselves.  The stories are just filler.


----------



## FiddleDee (Aug 3, 2017)

I refuse to believe that she doesnt realize she is being hate watched for cringe, but, you never know, and fat on the brain can be just as bad for judgement as heroin in the veins. Speaking of bad judgement, her stories often center on her sexual escapades, as if she is trying to prove that she may have been even slightly attractive to a penis in your younger and less obese years. Poor thing. I would attempt to feel somewhat sorry for her fat ass except that she is likely a spoiled brat and very hateful bitch (unless of course you tell her how beautiful her makeup is or that she has a nice singing voice). She must have put her poor mother through absolute hell. Guess its payback time for queen chantal.


----------



## Baybay (Aug 3, 2017)

I don't think Chantal works either. She could be on ODSP (Ontario disability support program) for even her weight. I just get the feeling she hasn't worked in a long time. Her apartment also seems like it could be in a government housing unit of some kind.

I wish we could find out more dirt on her from someone in the Ottawa area. I'd like to know the whole situation. 

I'm surprised she's considered appealing to some of these feeder fetishists. I see "pretty" comments on all her videos. I find her absolutely hideous. She looks just  like foreverkailyn .. That long face, the potato bone structure. Uhh.


----------



## kaiwaii (Aug 3, 2017)

It's time she had her own thread. What can I say.

Chantal is a 33 year old obese Canadian woman who binge eats on camera

Typical Chantal video


----------



## Hen in a tie (Aug 3, 2017)

gross but why should she be a lolcow?


----------



## thejackal (Aug 4, 2017)

Yea as much as I'd like to consider her a lolcow she's just not interesting (and popular) enough to really have a whole thread dedicated to her.  That said, among mukbankers she is one of the fattest and greasiest.  She might be worth a thread a year from now.

edit:

she's definitely worth a watch if you're into this kinda of thing...talking about a threesome she was in today as she munches down her usual 2K calorie meal.  Look at the cheese it's as thick as her finger.


----------



## FiddleDee (Aug 5, 2017)

Every morning i check youtube and im like "oh no she didnt !"
This morning i saw her make the crappiest tomato sauce to put in her creepy "past-a" that could feed a family of four. No surprise that she adds maple syrup to it. 
The day before, she attempts to please her audience with story of her explosive diarrhea.


----------



## Gay-Shawn (Aug 6, 2017)

a dinosaur said:


> If any mukbanger deserves their own thread, it's Nikocado Avocado. That fool is crazy. Chantal's gross, but boring.



You learn something new every day.

https://twitter.com/nikocadoavocado/status/891828657962057728


----------



## thejackal (Aug 8, 2017)

Only a "snack" to our new favorite mukbanker Chantel.  FWIW it appears she mowed down on 12-16 cheese sticks from BK.  That's 900-1200 calories in her "snack".






Also, how many fucking African guys has she slept with in her life?  I swear every single story she has is about sleeping with a random foreign black guy.   I feel like if she keeps up this upload pace and keeps upping the ante on her stories she'll def be worthy of her own thread in a few more months.


----------



## FiddleDee (Aug 8, 2017)

totally agree that she is a mere month away from deserving her own thread. The thing about her is that she is trying super hard to get enough foodie beauties so she sit on her pantless ass for the rest of her short life and stuff her witch cackle mouth with horrendously unhealthy and cheesy poison. Her goals seem to be to make enough money to get manicures, buy lush products for her blubbler, and eat eat eat. I wonder how long her so called boyfriend will put up with her lazy ass. She cant even put on pants when at home. She may talk about all of the past lovers as a way to try to convince people that she is attractive. In the meantime, she wouldnt dare ever let any of her subscribers see how much of an actual whale she is. She thinks they can be seduced by her "fleek" eyebrows, manicures, and shaved sideburns


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 9, 2017)

thejackal said:


> Also, how many fucking African guys has she slept with in her life?  I swear every single story she has is about sleeping with a random foreign black guy.   I feel like if she keeps up this upload pace and keeps upping the ante on her stories she'll def be worthy of her own thread in a few more months.



There's something about black dudes and fat white chicks.  You see that everywhere.


----------



## thejackal (Aug 9, 2017)

One thing about Chantel, at least she puts out content:






How much damn butter is in that soup tho to turn it so yellow?


----------



## Country lover (Aug 9, 2017)

Chantal says that her country lover is "very respectful, just old-fashioned respectful to women"

Chantal also says that her country lover told her "no matter who I'm with, I'll dump them for you"

Super respectful you guys!


----------



## FiddleDee (Aug 9, 2017)

Oh gawd Chantal is at it again (desperately) trying to show that she is desirable.


----------



## thejackal (Aug 9, 2017)

The look on her face after she takes a ranch loaded bite of deep dish pepperoni pizza is unsettling.  I half expected her to nod off like she shot up some really good dope.  @ 17:02, after consuming about 3/4 of the pizza and all the breadsticks (about 2.5K calories give or take) she says "one more small piece" and laughs nervously with a half grimace on her face.  Oh Chantel.  It's those moments you know you are slowly killing yourself that are the best.






 I've been going through her old videos today and it's kinda sad how she quickly realizes nobody gives half a fuck about her non Mukbang content.  Early on she really tried to emphasize how Mukbangs would only be a little bit of her content but slowly she realizes how its the only thing growing (teehee) her channel.


----------



## Shay (Aug 9, 2017)

Chantal uploaded again tonight with another pizza video. She got a little uppity doing a rant against her "trolls" for criticizing her lifestyle choices and how she's monetizing her channel. 

She said how hard she works on YouTube "all day" editing videos and coming up with ideas and stories to entertain her audience and she believes her channel should be supported by additional donations from her subs for the content. Oh boy, here we go...


----------



## thejackal (Aug 10, 2017)

Shay said:


> Chantal uploaded again tonight with another pizza video. She got a little uppity doing a rant against her "trolls" for criticizing her lifestyle choices and how she's monetizing her channel.
> 
> She said how hard she works on YouTube "all day" editing videos and coming up with ideas and stories to entertain her audience and she believes her channel should be supported by additional donations from her subs for the content. Oh boy, here we go...



Oh boy.  This latest video is all sorts of ripe for lols. 

I especially liked, at the end, the "triumphant" cry of  "yes -- I WILL eat the LAST piece".

Do you gurl.


----------



## weaselhat (Aug 10, 2017)

a dinosaur said:


> If any mukbanger deserves their own thread, it's Nikocado Avocado. That fool is crazy. Chantal's gross, but boring.


I just checked this guy out and damn.   You ain't kidding. Alternates between being a drama queen and stuffing his face.  He's not fat though, but if he isn't lying about his health problems it shows how being a glutton can still harm your health even if you aren't a fatty Mcfatterson.


----------



## Cripple (Aug 10, 2017)

thejackal said:


> The look on her face after she takes a ranch loaded bite of deep dish pepperoni pizza is unsettling.  I half expected her to nod off like she shot up some really good dope.  @ 17:02, after consuming about 3/4 of the pizza and all the breadsticks (about 2.5K calories give or take) she says "one more small piece" and laughs nervously with a half grimace on her face.  Oh Chantel.  It's those moments you know you are slowly killing yourself that are the best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well you're not wrong about that face.






Obesity is a helluva a drug.

And why is it always Dominos with these people? Is it the most fattening and/or cheapest pizza? Also lol at the Diet Coke. The ultimate fat girl cliche. Saving 20 calories is nothing when you eat 2.5K in a _sitting._


----------



## Chickenpox (Aug 11, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> There's something about black dudes and fat white chicks.  You see that everywhere.



We call it Bezness over here. Sth with getting Green Card. Ok I am harsh huh? Sure there is love between some of those Couples. 



FiddleDee said:


> Oh gawd Chantal is at it again (desperately) trying to show that she is desirable.


Yeah what is it with her sexy story times? Yes  Chantel whats with ur weightloss channel?


----------



## thejackal (Aug 15, 2017)

Chantel is funny.  She starts off today's mukbang humble bragging about her choice of diet soda.  Good one.  Just the other day you were sucking down a orange soda full calorie.  We all know you are 350lbs, you don't have to lie to us about how you "don't need the extra calories" from soda.  You're going to get those calories one way or another girl.

And omg!  She's going with the liquid aminos soy sauce too, what is it with mordibly obese bitches and this crap?






Ugh, at around 12:30 she picks up this super greasy wonton looking thing, looks around for something to wipe her fingers on, can't find anything, picks the fork right back up (lol), takes a bite, puts the fork down then licks the grease off her fingers.

I cannot even fucking imagine how she eats when she's not on camera.  She eats on camera worse than probably many people do off camera and drunk at 3am.


----------



## thejackal (Aug 16, 2017)

Accidentally posted this in the AL thread earlier and lost some Internet points, oops.  Here it belongs:






It slays me when Chantel complaint about the "haters" that will say "girl you eat too much" because "I had a couple pieces of pizza".  Bitch, look at your fatass face and body!  We ALL KNOW you eat too much.  Your head looks like a thumb!  It's obvious!

Look how nasty her blouse is, all sorts of random food and other shit just hanging out on the fabric.

Then she goes on her haul and she actually bought something called (lol) "All Butter Croissants".  What, they were sold out of 1/2 butter?  She is so much like Boogie: you can almost see the dopamine releasing in her brain's pleasure center as she takes a big whiff of the "All Butter Croissants".  She plans on making sandwiches with them.  Oh nice, nothing like going for the 600 calorie bread option instead of just the 200 calorie version.  

She's a great source of daily hate watching.   Keep posting Chantel.


----------



## thejackal (Aug 17, 2017)

Your daily Chantel:






This one includes  such gems as "you don't know how tough my life is".  And "I'm a good person I have a lot of friends but people hate me online 'cause I'm fat".


----------



## thejackal (Aug 21, 2017)

Chantel is really starting to get annoying:






Every video is always "first time I'm eating today" and some embellished story about an ex bf and how she's totally going to start eating healthy tmr.  FWIW the sub she's eating is as big as her forearm and clocks in around 1100 calories according to the Mr. Sub website.  That's before you count the drink and chips as well and this is just her first meal of the day.

You know she eats around 4K calories a day so she's still got 2.5K or so to play with today.  I wish she would just film everything she eats in a regular day that would be way more interesting at this point.


----------



## thejackal (Aug 22, 2017)

Chantel's latest, in which she LITERALLY spends the entire afternoon and early evening binge eating.






I'm telling you guys give it a month or two and she'll have her own thread.  She deleted a couple 2AM cringe fest videos she made last night as well.  It's too bad I wasn't able to save them.


----------



## weaselhat (Aug 22, 2017)

thejackal said:


> Chantel's latest, in which she LITERALLY spends the entire afternoon and early evening binge eating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the 2am  situation, was she doing anything other than the usual? stuffing her face, I mean.


----------



## thejackal (Aug 23, 2017)

weaselhat said:


> On the 2am  situation, was she doing anything other than the usual? stuffing her face, I mean.



It was just her being stoned and stupid and talking about how many men are into her.  It was just really peak Chantel, except she wasn't stuffing her face for once.


----------



## thejackal (Aug 25, 2017)

Chantel yesterday: "I'm TOTALLY over greasy mukbangs, will only be doing healthy mukbangs".

Chantel today: Loaded nachos mukbang!  This bitch is seriously too much.  One thing I've noticed about watching the morbidly obese eat is that they take the biggest damn bites.   She crams so much into her mah with every bite it's like slow down girl the food isn't going to run away.


----------



## thejackal (Aug 30, 2017)

Chantel is back with one of her 2-3 hour "driving around to fast food places" binges.  This fucking cow is hilarious.  What is she so fucking stressed out about?  She has no job, so did her boyfriend, who pays for all her shit, threaten to break up with her or something?  "I never crave beef but today I was craving beef".  

God the morbidly obese are fucking stupid and full of fatlogic.  She sucks down two 22oz full sugar sodas in this video as well.   She must just go home and plop into bed after this shit how does she even move?


----------



## thejackal (Aug 30, 2017)

JFC, another 3K calorie binge, same day!

Food.  Addict.  Man she's nasty, multiple times she wipes burger grease on her blouse even though you can see she has napkins in the car. 

  The irony of her bitching about a drunk couple fighting in a hotel parking lot at 2:30 am as she sits in a hotel parking lot 25 miles from her apt BINGE EATING ASHAMEDLY is just crazy.  Bitch, at least they are living life.  You are just slowly killing yourself like any other dope fiend addict.


----------



## DongMiguel (Aug 31, 2017)

I think she's on like Day Three of her binge. She's now eating a small pizza.






I LOL'd at her stuffing her fucking face with pizza as she's sending out prayers to Houston. Like, really?

EDIT: Holy fuck.


----------



## thejackal (Sep 1, 2017)

> I LOL'd at her stuffing her fucking face with pizza as she's sending out prayers to Houston. Like, really?



She moans twice after that as well in between bites.  For extra cringe.

Chantel has been talking about her visits to Asian stores.   Chantel is basically a Canadian Redneck.  If she only knew how the Japanese shitlord.  She'd never go into one of their stores again.  She mentions how the group of teens laughed near her but in translation she'd probably be offended to know they were saying basically "holy fuck can you believe how big that whale is she can't understand us dumb westerner" she'd cry her eyes out over some fried carbs.

The absolute absurdity of a 400lb girl talking about how "extreme exercise" is the key to weight loss is both cringe and lolcow. 

Chantel, if you read the farms: at your weight, you need to eat 2.5k cals a day.  You can still eat quite a bit on 2.5K calories.  You will lose about 50 lbs in a  year eating 2.5K cals a day and won't stop until you get down to just "obese" instead of "super morbidly obese".  Goals!

Stop your insane fucking soda and fried carbs intake and get fucking real.  You eat 4K + cals a day.  That's insane.  You are an addict.


----------



## nice (Sep 1, 2017)

thejackal said:


> Chantel's latest, in which she LITERALLY spends the entire afternoon and early evening binge eating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was actually surprised to hear her say that she wasn't sure if her binge eating was a disorder or not, as if the thought hadn't crossed her mind before, or just wasn't important enough to consider prior to branching out to mukbang-style videos.

If you have trouble controlling your eating habits, you may just have an eating disorder, Chantal.


----------



## JunkTrunk (Sep 1, 2017)

Meet Foodie Beauty. She went vegan for one day and preached about how she was changing her life.





only to go back to crazy habits a day later.  Films herself driving at 3 am for a fast food binge and her viewers practically encourage and enable it.





blames it all on depression

edit: my post was moved here. Tried to make a sole thread about her.


----------



## Morimba (Sep 5, 2017)

JunkTrunk said:


> Meet Foodie Beauty. She went vegan for one day and preached about how she was changing her life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel like she never gets to the fucking point of her stories and that weird giggle/cough she does is so odd.  Maybe if she didn't just ramble into the universe for 15 minutes before getting to the story she'd be a little more enjoyable but she doesn't seem like she has an Amberlynn Reid amount of drama behind her.


----------



## JunkTrunk (Sep 5, 2017)

Something I find hilarious about chantel, is some bitch told her to read kiwi farms 2 videos back. Chantels response " you're fat too get a life". She thinks that other peoples actions makes hers less true. What an annoying character trait.


----------



## wheelpower (Sep 5, 2017)

I live around Chantel's area and from watching her videos I learned: 

Shes on unemployment insurance (this will run out soon) 
Her boyfriend is from Sengal or something and she mostly dates black (foreign)dudes
She doesn't actually live in the city she claims to, she lives in a shittier city across the bridge with way cheaper housing (for a reason, its gross)
Shes entitled as fuck, nothing is ever her fault


----------



## kaiwaii (Sep 5, 2017)

wheelpower said:


> I live around Chantel's area and from watching her videos I learned:
> 
> Shes on unemployment insurance (this will run out soon)
> Her boyfriend is from Sengal or something and she mostly dates black (foreign)dudes
> ...



Yes I had a feeling she was on Ontario works. It may run out soon but I have a feeling she is hoping to make youtube her permanent source of income.


----------



## thejackal (Sep 5, 2017)

wheelpower said:


> I live around Chantel's area and from watching her videos I learned:
> 
> Shes on unemployment insurance (this will run out soon)
> Her boyfriend is from Sengal or something and she mostly dates black (foreign)dudes
> ...



I'd would love to see some tea spilled on her history with black dudes, do you know anybody even tangentially related to her?  From her videos it seems she's dated at least another 2 foreign black guys.  They must be thirsty for a green card to get with her.  I've yet to see a full body shot of her but judging from the upper 1/3 she's pushing 350-400lbs.  Which amazingly is still 100+ less than good old Amber Lynn!

Another thing I've found odd is that she has described being sexually assaulted numerous times on her videos but she laughs it off.  She has described a dude high on cocaine ripping off her (Islamic Content) panties and a couple forcing her to drink shot after shot then handcuffing her and getting kinky.

She's an odd bird.  Not sure she's quite an LOL cow unless her vids really go off the rails but she's certainly an interesting hate watch.  She puts out a lot of content, which is a great starting point.


----------



## wheelpower (Sep 6, 2017)

thejackal said:


> I'd would love to see some tea spilled on her history with black dudes, do you know anybody even tangentially related to her?  From her videos it seems she's dated at least another 2 foreign black guys.  They must be thirsty for a green card to get with her.  I've yet to see a full body shot of her but judging from the upper 1/3 she's pushing 350-400lbs.  Which amazingly is still 100+ less than good old Amber Lynn!



Unfortunatly I don't know anyone who knows her, she is not originally from this city.  
Her unemployment insurance would be a maximum of 800-900 bi-weekly so I would bet she is going to try to use YT as permanent income.


----------



## JunkTrunk (Sep 7, 2017)

I noticed Chantel is going to subway and panera. I hope shes not trying to be healthier that way. Chips, soup, and sandwich? a whole 12 inch sub? Eating ungodly amounts of 'healthy' foods does not make it healthy.


----------



## nice (Sep 8, 2017)

littlebiscuits said:


> "I'm about as happy as I can be though, I couldn't get much happier," she says on the verge of tears. She lets out a forced, sad giggle. "Yup. There's nothing in life that would make me happy- happier."
> 
> I couldn't write tragedy like that if I tried.


This video is just plain sad. Even her laughter sounds depressing and unnatural.

*Edit:*


Jungle Princess said:


> Is this a fetish thing?



Obese people are fetishised, and being able to watch them fuel their obesity is also a fetish to some. And speaking of sexual content.. Hungry Fat Chick has starred in a few adult feeder videos of her own making. She stopped uploading content on adult sites in early 2016, and seemingly had a year-long break from making any videos before starting up again 9 months ago on YouTube.

Making feeder porn is not a good way to lose weight if your audience love and encourage what you're doing. Since she has expressed wanting to control her diet and shed the pounds, I wonder if she stopped making videos altogether in order to regain that control?

If that were true.. again, just seeing her in the state that she is in nowadays is pretty saddening.


----------



## thejackal (Sep 8, 2017)

JunkTrunk said:


> I noticed Chantel is going to subway and panera. I hope shes not trying to be healthier that way. Chips, soup, and sandwich? a whole 12 inch sub? Eating ungodly amounts of 'healthy' foods does not make it healthy.



Eh, she's a food addict and will eat massive quantities of anything other than veggies and fruit.   I looked up the calories in her subway meal, it came to around 1.5K, conservatively, about 1K in the sandwich, and another 500 or so in the drink and chips.   She thinks this is a "small" and "healthy" meal because she can't fathom not eating beyond the point of fullness.  Her body's feedback loop is all fucked up and keeps screaming at her to eat long after she should feel satiated.  Of course the lack of protein and healthy fats doesn't help either.

Someone posted she makes 1.5k to 2K a month on Youtube.  Yea that's a wild overbid.  She said in one of her vids the other night she makes about $800 in a good month.  She monetized the shit out of videos to get to that point.  (adblock folks, don't feed these addicts).  She applied for a real job but didn't get it, so she's doubled down on Youtube.

Her BF seems to work nights and then sleeps a lot during the day.  I wonder how close they really are.  She mostly seems annoyed when he's around and he does not want to be on camera, like, at all.  I wonder what he thinks about the mook bongs.

She got rid of the stupid Patreon thing at the beginning of her vids.  She claims it's because she just didn't like it but I'm almost certain it's because Youtube was demonetizing.

Chantel is starting to bite the hand that feeds her (literally, teehee) and she's constantly bitching about how Youtube isn't "customer service" and "Youtubers deserve a living".  Bitch please.  There's no fucking way I'd sit through her rather pedestrian content if I was watching the commercials ever 5 minutes.  I'm sure Google has stats on how many of her viewers use adblock and it's probably quite a few.  She just isn't that interesting.  I love how she calls herself a "creator" though.  She's basically a fetish taking advantage of a trend.


----------



## thejackal (Sep 12, 2017)

She gets hit on CONSTANTLY at bars guys. 






Ha, she couldn't even fucking wait to film her "fast food friday" video until early this week, probably yesterday.  She just posted it on Youtube:


----------



## Honeybunny (Sep 13, 2017)

thejackal said:


> She gets hit on CONSTANTLY at bars guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I find it really hard to believe a woman who looks like a swollen thumb would be approached in a bar, much less go to a bar in the first place

I'm guessing she went through the door, got cold feet and then made up a story so that she didn't look like a tard in front of everybody


----------



## Gawdamit (Sep 13, 2017)

Wow, you people are spot on with this witch Chantal. Man, she has a real chip on her shoulder. I thought I was the only one who thinks her stories are fake and the only one who doesn't like her. I FF her videos (so I don't have to listen to her annoying voice) just to see if she finishes whats on her plate. She has no problem woofing down what could feed 4 people. Yes I have Ad Blocker and block her adss. Whats funny about Chantal is, she always has to remind her viewers she's a nice person. Anyone who does that, is not a nice person. I can picture myself walking in front of her and she running me down with her loaded shopping cart. She honestly believes she's a beautiful woman people. Really! Can a person be more vane? And those eyebrows, gross


----------



## thejackal (Sep 14, 2017)

Chantel is pushing some mlm scheme on her video today: some shit tea her mom sells.  Go figure her mom is involved in a pyramid scheme.  Apple doesn't fall far from the tree.  Whole family is a bunch of schemers and dreamers apparently.  And for those keeping track, her mukbangs since she was "getting healthy": tacos, pizza, arby's and pancakes.






@Gawdamit that avatar is great.


----------



## wheelpower (Sep 14, 2017)

thejackal said:


> Chantel is pushing some mlm scheme on her video today: some shit tea her mom sells.  Go figure her mom is involved in a pyramid scheme.  Apple doesn't fall far from the tree.  Whole family is a bunch of schemers and dreamers apparently.  And for those keeping track, her mukbangs since she was "getting healthy": tacos, pizza, arby's and pancakes.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCtVwc-SB-A
> 
> @Gawdamit that avatar is great.



She's all sweaty and has poofy hair from moving too much, she looks so dishevelled . I'm not surprised that her mom sells MLM crap, the whole family seems trashy.


----------



## DongMiguel (Sep 16, 2017)

Wait...did she put ketchup on her fucking pizza?


----------



## Gawdamit (Sep 16, 2017)

I think she put the ketchup on her poutine. But if you had Ontario pizza, you would put ketchup on it. Ontario makes shit pizza. None of her pizzas look very appetizing. Cornwall is a hillbilly town. No really good job opportunities there. That's why Chantal is living in Ottawa - for a better job. Ironic Chantal moved to Ottawa for employment reasons and shes working for youtube at less than minimum wage. I do believe she thinks shes very talented and will be as big as Trisha Paytas. Chantal has big dreams making a lot of money and living in a nice house. Homes are very pricey in the Ottawa area. She's too boring and lives a boring life with a boring bf. Her mukbangs are becoming redundant. How many times do people want to watch her eat Mr Sub and Pizza Pizza? Her cooking is disgusting. Those tacos she made - make me want to be ill. She doesn't seem to be a very good cook. Probably her weight prevents her from standing very long in the kitchen to create anything decent. And they seem to live on a lot of take out. Chantal doesn't strike me as the type who would be willing to give up her take out for anything. Her bf doesn't make much money as a security guard. At best, he's making minimum wage. YouTube is Chantal's opportunity to bring in some serious money if she is ever going to own anything. Ontario is a sad place to live right now. Cost of living is high, unemployment is high and the Canadian dollar is the shits. Bad time to be unemployed there. How is she able to collect employment insurance benefits (EI) AND youtube? She needs to be reported. Fat lazy POS. I think her bf can become a Canadian citizen after being a resident for 5 years but I'm not certain about that. Maybe he'll dump her fat ass for something better. She must smell greasy all the time. Gawd only knows what's growing under those hideous finger nails


----------



## wheelpower (Sep 16, 2017)

Gawdamit said:


> I think she put the ketchup on her poutine. But if you had Ontario pizza, you would put ketchup on it. Ontario makes shit pizza. None of her pizzas look very appetizing. Cornwall is a hillbilly town. No really good job opportunities there. That's why Chantal is living in Ottawa - for a better job. Ironic Chantal moved to Ottawa for employment reasons and shes working for youtube at less than minimum wage. I do believe she thinks shes very talented and will be as big as Trisha Paytas. Chantal has big dreams making a lot of money and living in a nice house. Homes are very pricey in the Ottawa area. She's too boring and lives a boring life with a boring bf. Her mukbangs are becoming redundant. How many times do people want to watch her eat Mr Sub and Pizza Pizza? Her cooking is disgusting. Those tacos she made - make me want to be ill. She doesn't seem to be a very good cook. Probably her weight prevents her from standing very long in the kitchen to create anything decent. And they seem to live on a lot of take out. Chantal doesn't strike me as the type who would be willing to give up her take out for anything. Her bf doesn't make much money as a security guard. At best, he's making minimum wage. YouTube is Chantal's opportunity to bring in some serious money if she is ever going to own anything. Ontario is a sad place to live right now. Cost of living is high, unemployment is high and the Canadian dollar is the shits. Bad time to be unemployed there. How is she able to collect employment insurance benefits (EI) AND youtube? She needs to be reported. Fat lazy POS. I think her bf can become a Canadian citizen after being a resident for 5 years but I'm not certain about that. Maybe he'll dump her fat ass for something better. She must smell greasy all the time. Gawd only knows what's growing under those hideous finger nails



I'm pretty sure she lives in Hull, which is even grosser than Cornwall.


----------



## thejackal (Sep 16, 2017)

The video with her family was too cringey for me to watch straight through.  Like, when she's making the moaning sounds you can see her sister and her boyfriend have these looks of half disgust, half "I can't believe she's acting like this" on their faces the entire time.   Her sister is no skinny minny herself (appears to be about 30-40lbs overweight) but compared to Chantel she's a Victoria's Secret angel.  Her sister's BF is legit in shape and has a decent enough face and grooming and he in particular looked disgusted at her eating habits on display in front of everyone.  He had his protein mixer bottle on the table and I wonder if he was sorta trying to make a point that yea not everybody here is a lazy ass slob.


----------



## Kelly Bundy (Sep 17, 2017)

Ugh I can't stand Chantal and the way she has to heart every fucking comment. And why the fuck did she pin her own comment about her sister having a disability? She looks normal compared to Chantal.


----------



## kaiwaii (Sep 17, 2017)

Kelly Bundy said:


> Ugh I can't stand Chantal and the way she has to heart every fucking comment. And why the fuck did she pin her own comment about her sister having a disability? She looks normal compared to Chantal.



I thought that maybe she was looking for some attention for herself from her "fans" about having a disabled sister.  

To be honest the sisters disability is not that obvious and didn't need to be called out ("oat").


----------



## Gawdamit (Sep 18, 2017)

Chantal posted a video on notifications but she took it down. She's complaining her foodie beauties aren't getting notified of her videos. She's either losing views or she's not growing as fast as she thinks she should be.


----------



## PropaGONDA (Sep 19, 2017)

kaiwaii said:


> I thought that maybe she was looking for some attention for herself from her "fans" about having a disabled sister.
> 
> To be honest the sisters disability is not that obvious and didn't need to be called out ("oat").



For people curious here's the comment thread in question:





if anything the one who acts disabled in Chantal herself lmao


----------



## thejackal (Sep 19, 2017)

PropaGONDA said:


> For people curious here's the comment thread in question:
> 
> 
> 
> if anything the one who acts disabled in Chantal herself lmao



Wow, just throw your sister's shit out there Chantel.  She did a fruit Mukbang yesterday and you could tell she really wasn't that into it.  There wasn't any moaning, for starters.


----------



## wheelpower (Sep 27, 2017)

Chantal posts a 46 minute long video of her bingeing at various fastfood joints


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Sep 27, 2017)

Do you think money could be made by filming myself suck down a twelve pack, yelling "Faggot!" at mexicans in loud muscle cars, then calling up exgirlfriends in tears?


----------



## thejackal (Oct 2, 2017)

In case you haven't been following Chantel you missed some cray cray and some laughs.  So she posted this "water fast" video on her alt channel, her "weight loss channel", about a week ago.  She got a bunch of advice, most of it good, via the comments, about how she really doesn't need to do a stupid "detox water fast" and really just needs to stop eating over 3K calories a day.  But she got all butthurt and deleted the entire channel.

Her fast didn't last more than a day and today she posted a "Firehouse Sub" mukbang.






This video is perhaps her cringiest to date as she rips on all the "haters' and "armchair nutritionists" as she stuffs her face with potato chips and a sub sandwich as big as her forearm.  She's telling a "haunted house" story this time and most of it is about how rude she was during the tour because she was using her phone to help her see.   This trainwreck is only getting started I'm sure in a week she'll be doing another binge and then another 'weight loss journey' starting again type vid.


----------



## chocolateninjas (Oct 2, 2017)

I've been reading this thread for a long while and I finally decided to give my two cents on Chantal... I don't understand her, she's got way too many issues. I personally like to watch mukbangs, I get the concept, but Chantal I feel is one of those people who ruin it for everyone, she's just a fat chick who wants an excuse to be fat and eat like crazy and to not have a real job. Has anyone noticed that she keeps saying that she's looking for a job, but then claims to make 3k a month from YouTube? (She said it in a live stream once) she's making it impossible for even her long term subs to stick around, she's taking everyone on a roller coaster and she's going to end up like Amberlynn soon... I wonder what happened to her gym membership she claimed to have, she probably went once just to do that one video on the weight loss channel that no longer exists. What is the kicker though is that her having these channels are literally feeding her addiction to food, and all of these people saying "yeah fuck the haters eat what you want" are enabling her. I'm surprised she doesn't do feedee porn with how she acts and presents herself.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 2, 2017)

chocolateninjas said:


> I've been reading this thread for a long while and I finally decided to give my two cents on Chantal... I don't understand her, she's got way too many issues. I personally like to watch mukbangs, I get the concept, but Chantal I feel is one of those people who ruin it for everyone, she's just a fat chick who wants an excuse to be fat and eat like crazy and to not have a real job. Has anyone noticed that she keeps saying that she's looking for a job, but then claims to make 3k a month from YouTube? (She said it in a live stream once) she's making it impossible for even her long term subs to stick around, she's taking everyone on a roller coaster and she's going to end up like Amberlynn soon... I wonder what happened to her gym membership she claimed to have, she probably went once just to do that one video on the weight loss channel that no longer exists. What is the kicker though is that her having these channels are literally feeding her addiction to food, and all of these people saying "yeah fuck the haters eat what you want" are enabling her. I'm surprised she doesn't do feedee porn with how she acts and presents herself.



What chantal fails to realize is that when you make it so explicitly clear that you are using Youtube as a job and/or expect it to be a job, your viewers start to (correctly) expect things.  They expect you not to make overly clickbait vids that you never follow up on like "I'm doing a one week water fast!" or "end of Mukbangs".  They expect you not to lie on camera and to have a fairly professional video setup: decent camera, decent lighting, good backdrop, regular upload schedule.

She's naive in that she expects Youtube to be a job with no drawbacks.  Bitch, everybody knows any job has drawbacks.  It might be a good job overall, but find me one without any downsides.   So when she bitches about people disagreeing with her nutrition or leaving "mean" comments all she is doing is projecting her own stupidity and naivety onto her channel and more "haters" will show up.

Like most of us do in a new situation, chantal put up a good charade for a minute.  If you look at her first mukbangs there is a sort of fun personality there.  She's self deprecating and you can relate to her struggles with weight and empathize.  But after awhile, as you see her get more comfie, too comfie really, the charade ends and she starts to show her real self more and take offense more easily.  You can see that in her video from this morning where she's basically telling her viewers to "stfu".  Like bitch, we pay your bills, LITERALLY.  Like our views to your sheckels so YES we can tell you how to do things.  We are your boss.  You are now a youtuber, full stop.  You aren't working.  This isn't a side thing, it's your J.O.B.  You tell us that constantly, remember? 

If you don't like your job, quit!

Like AL, Chantal is a damaged person that comes from a damaged home.  And yet like AL she still has some sort of natural charisma (despite well below average intelligence) that could, with a decent work ethic, lead to a fulfilling life.  Like, she's probably not going to create the next Google, but she could you know probably work her way up halfway at some office job.  She can type and read and write well enough and use tech.  But she'd rather take the easy way out and try and hop on a fad on youtube.  She's doomed to failure if her channel is ONLY growing because of mukbangs.  If she wants to really commit to Youtube as a job surely she knows this.  She can't just eat herself to death on camera.

And she's a big ass girl already.  It might be a bit a-log but when you see someone like say Amy Schumer on camera, who probably weights around 200lbs, then you someone like chantal, weighing in at 375, then you see someone like AL clocking in at nearly 500lbs it really fucking hits home how god damn of a fucking fatass you are above 300lbs.

Like JFC girl, Schumer let herself go a bit, but you eat like a fucking starving person every single day!  I did some calorie math watching one of her weigh ins and it's staggering how many calories you have to consume to get to 375 lbs.  If you assume, generously, that the 5-1 chantal is a normal, healthy weight at 150lbs, she is 225lbs overweight.  That is 787,500 extra calories.  If you divide that by 365 it means if she gained that weight over the last 10 years she's been eating almost 250 calories over maintenance every single day.  And remember: once you get that big, maintenance is 3k to 3.5k calories a day.

That said, break out the popcorn!  This next week or so will be good.


----------



## kaiwaii (Oct 2, 2017)

I also noticed Chantal took off her mask. The bubbly personality we saw at the beginning was just not real. What we are seeing now is more of who she really is. I'm getting some borderline personality disorder vibes from her.


----------



## liliput (Oct 2, 2017)

thejackal said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGeo3Y3rACA



"You don't know, I could turn my life around"

Boy, this is pretty telling of how she views herself and her struggles with weight. She _could _turn her life around... but she cares about food more. 

We're gonna get some tasty tard cum in the near future, either way.


----------



## chocolateninjas (Oct 2, 2017)

Sometimes I wonder if her being so big is making her work ethic go lower and lower, or if the lack of ethic is what made her so big in the first place. I hate to just sit and call her a lazy fat ass, I know that she says that she has some crazy deep rooted issues that cause her to turn to food, and some people really have these problems. But if she does really have these issues then she would feel even worse uploading her depression induced binge for the whole world to see, but she seems to have no problem doing so. She knows it'll get views, she knows it'll give her more sympathy than hate, and it just fuels her ego. On top of that it makes her good money. People like AL and Trisha Paytas have already gotten that figured out, people love to see a Trainwreck.



liliput said:


> "You don't know, I could turn my life around"
> 
> Boy, this is pretty telling of how she views herself and her struggles with weight. She _could _turn her life around... but she cares about food more.
> 
> We're gonna get some tasty tard cum in the near future, either way.




I'm sure that her boyfriend doesn't help either. I'm sure any normal significant other would be heavily involved in helping their partner through something like this. If your significant other is almost 400 lbs, then it's time to step in and restrict what food goes in the house, and take the damn woman's credit card away so she can stop getting Pizza Pizza delivered to her door.  if you care about your partner then why let them kill themselves?


----------



## Dysnomia (Oct 3, 2017)

DongMiguel said:


> Wait...did she put ketchup on her fucking pizza?



My sister does that. It's repulsive. I can't stand the smell of ketchup though. If the pizza is bad you are better off using spices. All that pizza looks gross to me.



chocolateninjas said:


> I'm sure that her boyfriend doesn't help either. I'm sure any normal significant other would be heavily involved in helping their partner through something like this. If your significant other is almost 400 lbs, then it's time to step in and restrict what food goes in the house, and take the damn woman's credit card away so she can stop getting Pizza Pizza delivered to her door.  if you care about your partner then why let them kill themselves?



Maybe he has a fetish.


----------



## chocolateninjas (Oct 3, 2017)

Dysnomia said:


> My sister does that. It's repulsive. I can't stand the smell of ketchup though. If the pizza is bad you are better off using spices. All that pizza looks gross to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he has a fetish.



You can still have a fetish and be a decent human being though.


----------



## Henessey (Oct 3, 2017)

That claw she still has on shows how super lazy she is. How hard is it to take off a nail?


----------



## chocolateninjas (Oct 3, 2017)

Henessey said:


> That claw she still has on shows how super lazy she is. How hard is it to take off a nail?



Acetone literally costs $2 for a big bottle... you just soak it for 5 minutes and it comes right off. It looks like a coke nail. But I guess she's too broke and is too busy too afford $2 and 5 minutes out of her day.


----------



## Henessey (Oct 3, 2017)

chocolateninjas said:


> Acetone literally costs $2 for a big bottle... you just soak it for 5 minutes and it comes right off. It looks like a coke nail. But I guess she's too broke and is too busy too afford $2 and 5 minutes out of her day.



But not broke enough for pizza pizza and fire house meatballs..eh?


----------



## Anna230760 (Oct 4, 2017)

I honestly think her BF doesn't care that she eats all that nasty food because in a sense it brings in money for them. If you  watch her mukbangs in the beginning when she first starts eating she's so happy and looks like she's getting  a literal high from the food, like a junkie right  before they shoot up. Towards the end and when she's finished she looks so depressed and defeated. She is the definition of a food addict. Unlike AL, I can tell that she does care deep down, she just seriously lacks the willpower.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 4, 2017)

WTF!  She's dipping fried chicken wings in gravy!  I've never seen that.  Even among fatasses.  Like what?  Who dips fried chicken wings in gravy?  Is this some crazy Canadian thing or is just a crazy fatass chantal thing?  Comments section must be getting pretty negative as all the top ones are "I thought you were doing ___" which she usually deletes.  Just let her eat guys!


----------



## chocolateninjas (Oct 5, 2017)

thejackal said:


> WTF!  She's dipping fried chicken wings in gravy!  I've never seen that.  Even among fatasses.  Like what?  Who dips fried chicken wings in gravy?  Is this some crazy Canadian thing or is just a crazy fatass chantal thing?  Comments section must be getting pretty negative as all the top ones are "I thought you were doing ___" which she usually deletes.  Just let her eat guys!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21bJivpVEdg



I mean most people dip chicken wings in ranch lol, don't know if that's any better.


----------



## weaselhat (Oct 5, 2017)

thejackal said:


> WTF!  She's dipping fried chicken wings in gravy!  I've never seen that.  Even among fatasses.  Like what?  Who dips fried chicken wings in gravy?  Is this some crazy Canadian thing or is just a crazy fatass chantal thing?  Comments section must be getting pretty negative as all the top ones are "I thought you were doing ___" which she usually deletes.  Just let her eat guys!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21bJivpVEdg


She should dip them in honey. 
She's got such a weird combo there with the veggie dogs thrown in.  like, why?


----------



## chocolateninjas (Oct 6, 2017)

weaselhat said:


> She should dip them in honey.
> She's got such a weird combo there with the veggie dogs thrown in.  like, why?



Because she needed post another video and get that AdSense Revenue but she was too lazy to get legit groceries to cook an actual meal, or even to go out and get something. But since it's a Mukbang it just HAS to have a shit ton of food.


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 6, 2017)

I started watching Chantel from here. But unlike other cows, she makes me sad. She knows what she's doing to herself and wants it to end, but doesn't understand how to stop. 

I wonder if she did a body shot, gave her true weight, then ate on camera what she must to loss weight, and did a weekly weight check, would her subs stay?

I can't watch her now because it hurts, she eats way too much. Yes, she's gross with licking stuff but that's for fetisists.  She could still do that while eating low cal meals. I don't know why none of these fatties try it: eat low cal, regular portions,  tell your cute stories, moan and lick for the nutjobs and lose weight. Sure, the fattie chasers will leave as she slims down and they can't imaging fucking her folds anymore, but the girls who want to be inspired by success would take their place. Seems like a win win to me. 

I wonder why nobody ever does this.


----------



## Rabid Weasels (Oct 6, 2017)

Barbarella said:


> I started watching Chantel from here. But unlike other cows, she makes me sad. She knows what she's doing to herself and wants it to end, but doesn't understand how to stop.
> 
> I wonder if she did a body shot, gave her true weight, then ate on camera what she must to loss weight, and did a weekly weight check, would her subs stay?
> 
> ...


Sometimes its for the same reasons that drunks and junkies will do themselves in with booze or smack. Downward spirals of self sabotage, self hatred, self punishment. Who knows why some people abuse food vs alcohol vs gambling? Who knows why some broken people sabotage themselves while other broken people go bpd shitshow and sabotage their personal relationships? Everyone is responsible for their own actions obviously, but everyone also has a set of unique circumstances that brings them exactly to where they are at any point in time.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 6, 2017)

Barbarella said:


> I started watching Chantel from here. But unlike other cows, she makes me sad. She knows what she's doing to herself and wants it to end, but doesn't understand how to stop.
> 
> I wonder if she did a body shot, gave her true weight, then ate on camera what she must to loss weight, and did a weekly weight check, would her subs stay?
> 
> ...



Chantal is incredibly ignorant (willfully perhaps) about nutrition and weight loss.  She's always talking about anything but CICO and consistent weigh ins.


----------



## chocolateninjas (Oct 6, 2017)

thejackal said:


> Chantal is incredibly ignorant (willfully perhaps) about nutrition and weight loss.  She's always talking about anything but CICO and consistent weigh ins.



Yet when she's in "I'ma diet now" mode she's suddenly an expert in nutrition


----------



## wheelpower (Oct 6, 2017)

Chantel also doesn't seem to understand that organic isn't code for zero calories


----------



## chocolateninjas (Oct 6, 2017)

She commented on Amberlynns new video


----------



## JunkTrunk (Oct 6, 2017)

she cares about her health but lashes out at anyone who shows remote concern in the comment section. She made a video going off on a youtuber who called her out and appeared to just be concerned, but deleted it. Then she makes a water fast video and deletes it in less than 2 days. She's a trainwreck, but deletes her stuff before most of us can get our hands on it.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 6, 2017)

chocolateninjas said:


> She commented on Amberlynns new video



The most cringe / hillarious thing I ever saw in one of her mukbangs was when she got Sbarro and was talking about how it was this amazing Italian place she had never heard of before.


JunkTrunk said:


> she cares about her health but lashes out at anyone who shows remote concern in the comment section. She made a video going off on a youtuber who called her out and appeared to just be concerned, but deleted it. Then she makes a water fast video and deletes it in less than 2 days. She's a trainwreck, but deletes her stuff before most of us can get our hands on it.



They are really a-logging on her over at YTT.   I just crack up reading them rip her.


----------



## kaiwaii (Oct 6, 2017)

Maybe it was just the lighting or the angle but Chantal is looking so much older in her latest video. She looked all of 40 years old.


----------



## whysoserious (Oct 7, 2017)

Ok, so I've been reading this thread for some time and I finally decided to make an account and comment on Chantal. 

What the fuck is wrong with her eyeballs? Like is she paranoid that someone is going to see her eating like a pig and being a slob? If so, do not run a youtube channel. And she also does those weird things with her eyes when she is at home. Even when she's home alone!

And also... why do those fat mukbang youtubers decide to make such unflattering angles? I see mostly fat youtubers do that. I guess fat fetishists like when double chin is that obvious.


----------



## wateryketchup (Oct 7, 2017)

whysoserious said:


> And also... why do those fat mukbang youtubers decide to make such unflattering angles? I see mostly fat youtubers do that. I guess fat fetishists like when double chin is that obvious.


When you're fat, every angle is unflattering.


----------



## Henessey (Oct 9, 2017)

Her recent videos, she doesn't bother to look nice , brush her hair or even have something to talk about. I pretty much picture her ordering the food, getting it, turning on the phone and swallowing it. She doesn't seem bubbly anymore(unlike her old videos) despite her loving fans and growing channels. She has been MIA, I hope she is in some sort of therapy not at home shovelling down food in the dark and denying me the satisfaction.


----------



## whysoserious (Oct 9, 2017)

She promised that she will upload Cookbang with her boyfriend once she reaches 15K. Maybe he does not want to do it 

Or she actually realized people are hate watching her and she's sad about it.

Or she simply wants some attention and people asking what's going on and worrying about her  After all, whe looooves attention


----------



## Henessey (Oct 9, 2017)

She needs to learn from AL. Use the attention Chantel!!!!  Get those coins because that's all you are going to have... nobody really cares, not boyfriend Bebe, except your Mum...maybe. 15k and no video?? I am hurt babe


----------



## Anna230760 (Oct 9, 2017)

DongMiguel said:


> Chantel posted a comment on an AL video asking her if she would consider bariatric surgery because she's thinking of doing it.



Yeah Chantel has talked about weight loss surgery in some of her past videos. The crappy thing for her is with Canada's healthcare system the waiting list for bariatric surgery is literally  years long.


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 9, 2017)

Anna230760 said:


> Yeah Chantel has talked about weight loss surgery in some of her past videos. The crappy thing for her is with Canada's healthcare system the waiting list for bariatric surgery is literally  years long.



Can she not just pay for it?

I mean, I know she can't afford it, but if she could, are you allowed to?

If not, she should get in whatever lIst now. By the time her name comes up, she'll need it badly, she'll be bed-bound.


----------



## Anna230760 (Oct 10, 2017)

Barbarella said:


> Can she not just pay for it?
> 
> I mean, I know she can't afford it, but if she could, are you allowed to?
> 
> If not, she should get in whatever lIst now. By the time her name comes up, she'll need it badly, she'll be bed-bound.



Yeah I believe if you pay out of pocket there is no wait time, otherwise the wait time is between 2 and 15 years! I remember watching a video of hers where she said she wasn't sure if she actually wanted to do it but since the wait times were so long she was going through the motions to get it started and get on the list just in case she decides to do it. I believe you have to jump through some mental health loops and things as well. That was a while ago though, I haven't heard her talk about it any more until she left that comment on AL's video.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 10, 2017)

Huh, no new vids from Chantal in the last four days?  She didn't even post her "fast food Friday" video that she apparently had already recorded.  I wonder if her BF blew up at her about Youtube and her eating habits and the whole "he's going to do a video with me at 15k subs" thing turned into a flash point.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 11, 2017)

Well Chantal posted a new vid...she was in the hospital for 2.5 days with severe abdominal pain.  She has PCOS guys (yea, no shit, right?) and she's been neglecting it.  She should thank her lucky stars for socialized medicine in Canada that pays for a 48 hour stay for basically eating yourself into disease.


----------



## wheelpower (Oct 11, 2017)

thejackal said:


> Well Chantal posted a new vid...she was in the hospital for 2.5 days with severe abdominal pain.  She has PCOS guys (yea, no shit, right?) and she's been neglecting it.  She should thank her lucky stars for socialized medicine in Canada that pays for a 48 hour stay for basically eating yourself into disease.



She also now has C.diff. so many morbidly obese people pretty much blame PCOS for their weight (Whitney Thore) know who else has PCOS? Jillian Michaels and Victoria Beckham.  

The mukbang part of the video was so gross, she kept acting like she was surprised with the food she received... ? like you ordered it! We get to watch her stuff her face with Taco Bell and bitch about random people that didn't want to help her gross large ass figure out how to use a shopping cart. 

I predict she'll be back to eating crap in a week.


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 11, 2017)

She has c-diff?  That is a nightmare of a disease and I'm surprised she feels like eating anything. That'll cause weight loss. Lucky for her, they recommend you eat a crap, no fiber diet while recovering because your colon can't handle healthy food.  You are supposed to eat a lot of yogurt too, and take probiotics.


----------



## Henessey (Oct 12, 2017)

Barbarella said:


> She has c-diff?  That is a nightmare of a disease and I'm surprised she feels like eating anything. That'll cause weight loss. Lucky for her, they recommend you eat a crap, no fiber diet while recovering because your colon can't handle healthy food.  You are supposed to eat a lot of yogurt too, and take probiotics.



 The babe is addicted to sauces, cheese, and bread. Except she finds a way to stuff the probiotics between the cheesy sauce, beef and bread.... nothing can help her.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 12, 2017)

Henessey said:


> The babe is addicted to sauces, cheese, and bread. Except she finds a way to stuff the probiotics between the cheesy sauce, beef and bread.... nothing can help her.



The way she eats is disgusting, even for a mordibly obese mukbanger.  She reminds me of Joey that way.  It's like a pig at the trough with all the slop that gets everywhere: on their clothes, around their mouth and wiping the grease?  Napkins are apparently a luxury. 

Her new video is so stupid.  It's becoming clear why she can't get a job and only dates green card seekers.


----------



## wheelpower (Oct 12, 2017)

thejackal said:


> The way she eats is disgusting, even for a mordibly obese mukbanger.  She reminds me of Joey that way.  It's like a pig at the trough with all the slop that gets everywhere: on their clothes, around their mouth and wiping the grease?  Napkins are apparently a luxury.
> 
> Her new video is so stupid.  It's becoming clear why she can't get a job and only dates green card seekers.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UVy7dW-b28



Is she actually complaining/making shit up about her hospital visit? She's lucky she didn't have to pay for anything. Of course her boyfriend was s_o so so _worried about her, if she dies he'll have to find another heifer to shack up with in order to stay in Canada.


----------



## whysoserious (Oct 12, 2017)

Actually she is complaining all the time about everything. I remember one video where she was complaining about how her mother got her an animal (hamster I think) for her birthday. The animal was sick or something. So what did she say about that situation? You guessed it, her mothers fault.

Bitch, you can not expect everyone to jump around you, handling you everything so you could sit on your ass and not work.

She's entitled as fuuuuuck


----------



## thejackal (Oct 13, 2017)

wheelpower said:


> Is she actually complaining/making shit up about her hospital visit? She's lucky she didn't have to pay for anything. Of course her boyfriend was s_o so so _worried about her, if she dies he'll have to find another heifer to shack up with in order to stay in Canada.



She complained that she didn't have a private room and that the food wasn't that good.  It's like no shit, the hospital isn't a place you want to be   She knows that her PCOS is out of control (she says that right at the beginning) and that she needs to lose weight and "eat clean" (not really, just eat less) but hasn't done jack shit about it.  She complains that she has to go in for another job interview and that she "can't just eat what she wants" like other mukbangers.

The whole thing is just a pity party punctuated with the occasional happy memory of the chocolate pudding they served her and getting shot full of dilaudid.  She did spend a minute or two talking about how Bibi will be on camera with her "soon" and that it wasn't something they would do together "right on the 15k sub mark".  OK?  She is well over 15k now, has been for about a week, so when's the video coming out?

I would actually pay her BF to do a ask me anything at this point.  She is so utterly disgusting and uninteresting.  Nothing about her life screams anything but "loser".  She had a tough upbringing but at this point she's 34 years old and needs to take control of her life.  She even said that maybe this hospital stay is a "wake up call" and that she needs to "focus on weight loss not getting a job".   She is just full of excuses not to change.  Getting a job would be the best thing she could do right now for her health.  Then she wouldn't rely on the youtube mukbangs for income so much and she'd be forced to get on a more normal schedule, eating included.  She talks a lot about how she stays up all hours of the night.  I bet she eats relentlessly out of boredom between like 10 and 2 am.  Get a job, get a set schedule, and start trying to make small changes.  Another problem she has is the stupid "all or nothing " mindset you see so often with the morbidly obese.  It's like just make a few small changes to start.


----------



## Gawdamit (Oct 13, 2017)

Only out of the hospital for a few days and already she's getting take out food with a plate big enough to feed two people


----------



## whysoserious (Oct 16, 2017)

My dear friends

The time has come

I just saw a thumbnail

Boyfriend Cookbang is out!

Will we laugh? 

Will we cringe?

Will we feel bad for that man?

We will soon find out...


----------



## thejackal (Oct 16, 2017)

whysoserious said:


> My dear friends
> 
> The time has come
> 
> ...



I watched it.  It was pretty boring.  She fried the chicken in like a cup of peanut oil.  Bibbi just does not seem that into her.   I wonder how good his English even is as he doesn't seem able to really express himself to the camera or her very well.  A logging but I just watch Chantal to see her trainwreck fast food binges and almost everything else she does is incredibly boring.  I mean, she doesn't DO anything else.  She eats, cooks, and drives around a shitty town in Ontario that's her life.


----------



## wheelpower (Oct 16, 2017)

thejackal said:


> I watched it.  It was pretty boring.  She fried the chicken in like a cup of peanut oil.  Bibbi just does not seem that into her.   I wonder how good his English even is as he doesn't seem able to really express himself to the camera or her very well.  A logging but I just watch Chantal to see her trainwreck fast food binges and almost everything else she does is incredibly boring.  I mean, she doesn't DO anything else.  She eats, cooks, and drives around a shitty town in Ontario that's her life.



Her life just revolves around food, when she isn't driving to get more she is cooking/ordering more. Her life does seem pretty boring yet she won't get a job. I don't understand how Bibbi supports them both, her EI must be running out pretty soon.


----------



## whysoserious (Oct 17, 2017)

wheelpower said:


> Her life just revolves around food, when she isn't driving to get more she is cooking/ordering more. Her life does seem pretty boring yet she won't get a job. I don't understand how Bibbi supports them both, her EI must be running out pretty soon.



Yeah and the thing that I can not understand is this:
Everytime she tells some kind of story, she seems not to remember everything very clearly. But when it comes to food and meals that she ate, she can tell you what it was, how much she had, how it smelled, what individual flavours she could make out of it. Like she tells the story that happened maybe even 10 years ago and she remembers some things and some she is not sure of, but she can clearly state what she ate that day 10 years ago, how it looked on her plate, etc.
To be completely honest, her life not only revolves around food. I feel like she lives for food.
Maybe if they weren't that boring, she would change her eating habits. 

It's also sad how (in Cookbang video) she tries so hard to make everyone think everything is ok by her forced laughs and heehees. So annoying.


----------



## Henessey (Oct 17, 2017)

omg, I could not finish the video n was cringing the whole time. That boyfriend of hers was so unappealing. He didn't make an effort to appear a little cheerful. It felt like she threatened to kill herself if he didn't do a mukbang with her. He is definitely not into her, no smiles, no kisses, no body contact. He wouldn't even speak up. I am relieved it's over...no more BIIBI


----------



## DongMiguel (Oct 17, 2017)

She's once again opted to change things up and remove the eating portion of one of her video themes (Mystery Mondays). What Chantal doesn't seem to get is that no one watches her for the stories. It's not good enough to be even remotely interesting. They only watch her to see the self-destructive nature of her eating habits. If she's not eating, no one is going to care. Just look at the two latest videos. They're only six hours apart and one has 1.4k views and the video with food is already at 5k.


----------



## weaselhat (Oct 17, 2017)

I


Henessey said:


> omg, I could not finish the video n was cringing the whole time. That boyfriend of hers was so unappealing. He didn't make an effort to appear a little cheerful. It felt like she threatened to kill herself if he didn't do a mukbang with her. He is definitely not into her, no smiles, no kisses, no body contact. He wouldn't even speak up. I am relieved it's over...no more BIIBI




I don't even know what you are talking about. I didn't really get that from her boyfriend.  He's just not very expressive.  When they were eating he answered her questions about his home country and how they acquired their vegetables, chicken etc.    I thought that part was interesting and he talks very softly.  And pauses like he's trying to think of the English word for something.  I just got he's not from Canada/US and is a little subdued but not that he hates her or hated cooking or whatever the fuck some seem to have seen. I mean  I'm not taking up for her, because God that laugh. and he could be using her to stay in the country.  But, he just has a quieter personality compared to her.

I would like to see him cook more dishes from his country because that is  more interesting to me than someone shoveling food in their face for an hour and hee hee and whatever the hell she  usually does.


----------



## Henessey (Oct 17, 2017)

weaselhat said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok..I get it. Quiet personality equals no smiling, not even a fake one?? Well keep hoping for more Biibi African cooking cos you aren't going to see anymore. He is done, my friend.  Lmao.


----------



## Anna230760 (Oct 17, 2017)

Her trying to confront it in the video after was just as cringy. Saying she knew he looked grumpy, and that's just how he is. Also stating she just lives in the moment and has no idea if they'll be together in the future.


----------



## whysoserious (Oct 18, 2017)

Anna230760 said:


> Her trying to confront it in the video after was just as cringy. Saying she knew he looked grumpy, and that's just how he is. Also stating she just lives in the moment and has no idea if they'll be together in the future.



Don't forget that she has always a line of lovers just waiting for her to be available/single


----------



## Gawdamit (Oct 18, 2017)

I wonder where she picked up that annoying laugh of hers. I didn't notice her family laughing like that. I can't imagine working in an office for 8 hours and having to listen to that laugh from down the hall. Lord have mercy. Seems like the only exciting time for her was high school as she's always talking about her high school days. She's in her 30's and still talks about high school. Good grief, grow up girl.


----------



## Henessey (Oct 18, 2017)

Anna230760 said:


> Her trying to confront it in the video after was just as cringy. Saying she knew he looked grumpy, and that's just how he is. Also stating she just lives in the moment and has no idea if they'll be together in the future.



If she is saying this, I feel like maybe they are not in love?? my opinion . People in love dream of the future together.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 18, 2017)

Henessey said:


> Ok..I get it. Quiet personality equals no smiling, not even a fake one?? Well keep hoping for more Biibi African cooking cos you aren't going to see anymore. He is done, my friend.  Lmao.



I just think he's a quiet dude but yea I don't think he's that into her either.


Henessey said:


> If she is saying this, I feel like maybe they are not in love?? my opinion . People in love dream of the future together.



I def don't think they are in love.  At least, they aren't in puppy love anymore.  You can't make a video like that without some playful flirting.   My impression is that perhaps there was something there originally but at this point Bibi needs a permanent residence and Chantal needs someone to help keep the lights on.  It's a co-dependent relationship.

Bibi actually seems like a pretty cool guy, he can cook, he has a full time job, he obviously immigrated to Canada from Senegal which indicates he's a risk taker and willing to pull himself up by the bootstraps (or try anyways).  I'd like to see him more on camera.  Chantal is only compelling when she's binge eating in a trainwreck way.


----------



## whysoserious (Oct 19, 2017)

Do you guys know what compilation she's talking about? I want to see it xD

Btw, what the fuck was that at the beginning? She looks like she's possessed 

EDIT: I found it! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YxIq9QoIn4


----------



## thejackal (Oct 20, 2017)

Summary: she woke up and wasn't going to eat but Bibi's beef stew just smelled too delicious to pass up.  She puts a massive amount of butter on her bread (probably about a tablespoon per slice) and then dips it in the gravy.  She eats the stew with a serving spoon, AL style.   Classic obese person behavior really.   I'd estimate she ate about 10 oz of beef, 2 or so whole potatoes, and a serving of white bread with two servings of butter.  Probably about 1000-1200 calories for breakfast.  At least she got some protein I guess.

 She is going to the doctor to "see what surgery she needs" because of her out of control PCOS.  When she was 18 she had her gall bladder removed (more classic obese person shit) and the doc told her she was the youngest person he'd ever performed that surgery on.

She's worried about going under full anesthesia, which makes sense.  Very hard to properly dose obese people.  Given that, you'd think she'd try to lose weight rather than just have her ovaries ripped out.

She talks a little about her group home, which I think she is unreliably narrating.  It almost sounds more like a boarding school or reform school or fat camp.

New video!




Today's "fact" brought to you by the whale Chantal: the beef at Arby's is lean!  That's right, folks, it's lean.  She is so incredibly ignorant on food and health.  Wonder if part of it is willful ignorance.  The moaning sounds are back in full force in this one.  She says it will be her last "fast food Friday" but I seriously doubt that.  It might be the last one she films.


----------



## wheelpower (Oct 21, 2017)

I knew she wouldn't last long! The level of denial here is insane.


----------



## weaselhat (Oct 21, 2017)

thejackal said:


> New video!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOTHING and I mean NOTHING at Arby's is lean.  Their sandwiches have like 20 to 30 grams of fat and are like a ton of  calories.  Even their salads are fattening AF.  That  French dip sandwich has 25 grams.  ETA: well the half a pound one has 35 grams according to their website.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 24, 2017)

Is unemployed.  Complains that she's fat because she has no time to cook.  Admits that she went into debt ordering takeout.  Covers her "healthy" veggies in cup of  vegan cheese.  She always does these stupid extreme meals, all vegan, no oil.  She's such an idiot.   Fat is satiating, among other things.  Eating that stupid pile of broccoli with no protein and little healthy fats isn't going to satiate her then she'll binge later.


----------



## wheelpower (Oct 24, 2017)

thejackal said:


> Is unemployed.  Complains that she's fat because she has no time to cook.  Admits that she went into debt ordering takeout.  Covers her "healthy" veggies in cup of  vegan cheese.  She always does these stupid extreme meals, all vegan, no oil.  She's such an idiot.   Fat is satiating, among other things.  Eating that stupid pile of broccoli with no protein and little healthy fats isn't going to satiate her then she'll binge later.



So they are just living off what Bibbi makes? How the hell can he support both of them? He seems to barely speak english, unless he speak fluent french which would land him a decent job in Quebec. The two of them live in Gatineau not Ottawa so it would be possible for him to have an non bilingual job.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 24, 2017)

wheelpower said:


> So they are just living off what Bibbi makes? How the hell can he support both of them? He seems to barely speak english, unless he speak fluent french which would land him a decent job in Quebec. The two of them live in Gatineau not Ottawa so it would be possible for him to have an non bilingual job.



I think she was on Canada's version of unemployment but she's mentioned it's running out.  Bibi I believe works as a security guard at night.  I know they live in a really small apartment in a shitty part of town, so rent is probably well under $1k/m --  but I'm not sure how she pays for her car and such.  Maybe she does doesn't carry insurance or do any maintenance on it.  I don't think she's had a job since she started Youtube and that's like 5 months.  Credit cards maybe, as she did let on she went into debt from ordering so much takeout when she was with her ex.

Her vids are getting pretty boring, hopefully she does a binge soon.


----------



## wheelpower (Oct 24, 2017)

She must be in debt, even if Bibi has a full time job it isn't enough to pay for her organic vegan hauls from Farmboy aka Canada's answer for Trader Joe's.  I'm thinking a halloween binge is coming, how can she resist those sweet pizza pizza deals now that they have vegan "cheese"  Vegan/organic = 0 calories and healthy in Chantal land.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 24, 2017)

wheelpower said:


> She must be in debt, even if Bibi has a full time job it isn't enough to pay for her organic vegan hauls from Farmboy aka Canada's answer for Trader Joe's.  I'm thinking a halloween binge is coming, how can she resist those sweet pizza pizza deals now that they have vegan "cheese"  *Vegan/organic = 0 calories *and healthy in Chantal land.



I have never heard the words "portion control" once uttered from her mouth.  That is the single thing she needs to do to lose weight.  Everything else is window dressing.  For starters, she needs to stop eating out of serving trays with serving spoons.


----------



## Gawdamit (Oct 25, 2017)

She's suppose to be doing the cupcake challenge for Halloween


----------



## thejackal (Oct 25, 2017)

Gawdamit said:


> She's suppose to be doing the cupcake challenge for Halloween



Slap a candle hat on her and she's good to go.  She's already got the perfect shape.


----------



## Kelly Bundy (Oct 26, 2017)

thejackal said:


> Is unemployed.  Complains that she's fat because she has no time to cook.  Admits that she went into debt ordering takeout.  Covers her "healthy" veggies in cup of  vegan cheese.  She always does these stupid extreme meals, all vegan, no oil.  She's such an idiot.   Fat is satiating, among other things.  Eating that stupid pile of broccoli with no protein and little healthy fats isn't going to satiate her then she'll binge later.



Cringe. 'The average person eats junk all the time'' umm no. Can Chantel be any more of a basic white fat bitch? It's society guys, they put these fast food restaurants everywhere ''it's cheap and easy''. I love how she's acting like you have to cook some roast dinner every night after work. You can cook plenty of healthy meals in less time that it takes to order a pizza or go to a drive-thru. 
I'm not that familiar with the welfare/benefit system in Canada, but after her unemployment runs out, could she go on disability or something? I don't see her getting a job in the near future.


----------



## Raging Capybara (Oct 26, 2017)

I ship Chantel and Joey's World Tour.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 26, 2017)

Kelly Bundy said:


> Cringe. 'The average person eats junk all the time'' umm no. Can Chantel be any more of a basic white fat bitch? It's society guys, they put these fast food restaurants everywhere ''it's cheap and easy''. I love how she's acting like you have to cook some roast dinner every night after work. You can cook plenty of healthy meals in less time that it takes to order a pizza or go to a drive-thru.
> I'm not that familiar with the welfare/benefit system in Canada, but after her unemployment runs out, could she go on disability or something? I don't see her getting a job in the near future.



What she was driving and was like "there's a mcdonalds...there's a pizza place...there's a _______" you just knew she had that route memorized and all the fast food places on it she had tried.  No Chantal, that is not normal behavior.  Non food addicts to not memorize where all the fast food joints are in any given stretch of city.


----------



## wheelpower (Oct 26, 2017)

whale whale whale here she is with her pizza pizza. "A little while back" aka i eat like shit everyday but don't upload the video

EDIT: checking pizza pizza's website, looks like this 50th anniversary sale started around 9 days ago, so this binge isn't old at all


----------



## Anna230760 (Oct 26, 2017)

You can tell the Pizza Pizza video isn't that old by her nail polish. It was not nearly that faded and chipped once she got out of the hospital so this is DEFINITELY recorded after she got out of the hospital. In fact, if you compare the same shirt and the same chipped nail polish it seems this was filmed the same day as her chicken stirfry mukbang on the 21st.


----------



## chocolateninjas (Oct 26, 2017)

Anna230760 said:


> You can tell the Pizza Pizza video isn't that old by her nail polish. It was not nearly that faded and chipped once she got out of the hospital so this is DEFINITELY recorded after she got out of the hospital. In fact, if you compare the same shirt and the same chipped nail polish it seems this was filmed the same day as her chicken stirfry mukbang on the 21st.


Someone should make an "exposing Chantal" channel lol, like that one for Mukbang Mama. You know she always responds to people calling her out so I wonder how shed respond to someone showing proof she's lying


----------



## purepowerlevel (Oct 27, 2017)

wheelpower said:


> whale whale whale here she is with her pizza pizza. "A little while back" aka i eat like shit everyday but don't upload the video
> 
> EDIT: checking pizza pizza's website, looks like this 50th anniversary sale started around 9 days ago, so this binge isn't old at all


Is the ketchup on the pizza for the sound or what am I missing? Why wouldn't she just get extra sauce? I've only ever seen it on a cheeseburger pizza, and I thought it was a weird idea then too.
Also, that's one of the roundest/most-shapes creatures that I've ever seen.

Edit: Ketchup and ranch, she's using a pepperoni and olive pizza like an artichoke heart.


----------



## Henessey (Oct 27, 2017)

thejackal said:


> Is unemployed.  Complains that she's fat because she has no time to cook.  Admits that she went into debt ordering takeout.  Covers her "healthy" veggies in cup of  vegan cheese.  She always does these stupid extreme meals, all vegan, no oil.  She's such an idiot.   Fat is satiating, among other things.  Eating that stupid pile of broccoli with no protein and little healthy fats isn't going to satiate her then she'll binge later.



So true. Broccoli and cheese? Not filling at all.  I like how she lies to herself. I think she just shows us that and then go eat a pizza in private.

Her videos got boring real fast, she deletes comments that do not praise her, her cook bangs are very unsatisfying to watch.... then broccoli???


----------



## thejackal (Oct 27, 2017)

Henessey said:


> So true. Broccoli and cheese? Not filling at all.  I like how she lies to herself. I think she just shows us that and then go eat a pizza in private.
> 
> Her videos got boring real fast, she deletes comments that do not praise her, her cook bangs are very unsatisfying to watch.... then broccoli???



Well she destroyed that large deep dish and solid chocolate cookie on her latest mukbang.  The thing about Chantal this is so great is that when she BINGES, she BINGES.   But she was drinking water guys!  Deep dish is the most fattening of pizzas of course and topping it off with a solid chocolate cookie meant to be shared among four people is just par for the course for one of her greasy mukbangs.


----------



## whysoserious (Oct 27, 2017)

In summary:
Does a video about how she was in the hospital because of her eating habits
Does few videos eating 'healthy' but not really
Does a mukbang eating greasy pizza and chocolate
Blames family and school kids for her habits
Shares a hint that kids at school humiliated her and did something terrible

What do you guys think?
1. Is she doing it for pity and people feel bad for her
2. She wants to make people curious about what happened at school
3. This is how she is justifying her eating habits

And she actually got a lot of people curious about what happened. It was kinda a good move from her side.
Creating more health drama by eating shit and saying stuff that will start a conversation.
She wants attention and it doesn't matter what kind of attention. Bad or good. Doesn't matter. What matters is that youtube check that she will spend on fast food and people talking.

Now I am convinced she knows people are only hate watching her and also for fetish.


----------



## Anna230760 (Oct 27, 2017)

whysoserious said:


> In summary:
> Does a video about how she was in the hospital because of her eating habits
> Does few videos eating 'healthy' but not really
> Does a mukbang eating greasy pizza and chocolate
> ...



I think it's a combination of all of the above. She has to know she looks borderline psychotic with all of her "I'm starting a lifestyle change, eating health, water fasting, follow me on  my journey," and then smashcut to the next day where she's eating greasy fast-food stating "Keep out of my business, it's a personal journey, I'm not sharing it anymore, I'm going to eat what I want." She is the very definition of a food addict, she isolates herself during every binge she goes on. I do think that she does have a bad childhood and past, but so do I and many, many people. It's not an excuse to play victim. She's literally suffering over her suffering. At the same time she's trying to justify her eating habits for sure. She indeed does want attention and that YouTube paycheck and she's willing to literally humiliate herself in the process. :/


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Oct 27, 2017)

thejackal said:


> Admits that she went into debt ordering takeout.



This is becoming a common problem in the fat girl communities and they blame the extraordinary costs of food in North America/food deserts/blah blah rather than confront their terrible diets.  I can't find the link at the moment but I read a story about a single mother who ate so much fast food she had to declare bankruptcy.  Not like she needed to rely on it because she was a single mother with no time to cook.  Like she went through the drive thru at McDonalds, got two bacon, egg and cheese biscuit sandwiches, two hash browns and one of those large "coffee" drinks covered in whipped cream that they sell, ate it in the parking lot, then went through a second time, ordered the same thing and took it to work and pretended that was the first time she ate that day.  She would spend over $20 daily just for breakfast for herself.  

I wonder if Chantal's eating videos earn enough to cover the cost of the food she eats.

ETA:  And this is the first time I've encountered THAT particular word filter.


----------



## whysoserious (Oct 27, 2017)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> I wonder if Chantal's eating videos earn enough to cover the cost of the food she eats.



That I don't know but I don't believe that "First meal of the day" crap so it seems like she's spending a lot on food. How does her boyfriend pay for both of them? I mean... food, car, bills. I don't count rent, because their apartment could be paid by government.


----------



## The hash slinging slasher (Oct 27, 2017)

After watching her latest video  it's amazing seeing how she blames everyone else (but herself) for her food addiction.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Oct 27, 2017)

Several days ago I have actually posted a lengthy reply under one of her videos and told her she needed to go on keto and how it was the only thing that would help her with her addiction. You know what the bitch did? Replied and said she "didnt believe in keto" (even though I have posted several articles from mayo clinic/ harvard/cardiology and diabetes departments and reddit subs where people showed off their weight loss) and how plant based diet is the only way to go. She also made deleted my comment or made it invisible because i was looking for it when i wasnt logged in and its not there, here is the screenshot:


shes also praising Netflix documentary "What the health" - pseudo scientific vegan propaganda where they are telling you eating one egg is just as bad as smoking 5 cigarettes. She's honestly one of the dumbest, most uneducated people I have ever came across.


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 27, 2017)

RussianBlonde said:


> Several days ago I have actually posted a lengthy reply under one of her videos and told her she needed to go on keto and how it was the only thing that would help her with her addiction. You know what the bitch did? Replied and said she "didnt believe in keto" (even though I have posted several articles from mayo clinic/ harvard/cardiology and diabetes departments and reddit subs where people showed off their weight loss) and how plant based diet is the only way to go. She also made deleted my comment or made it invisible because i was looking for it when i wasnt logged in and its not there, here is the screenshot:
> 
> https://snag.gy/XA8aBR.jpg
> 
> shes also praising Netflix documentary "What the health" - pseudo scientific vegan propaganda where they are telling you eating one egg is just as bad as smoking 5 cigarettes. She's honestly one of the dumbest, most uneducated people I have ever came across.




Wow, I'm completely shocked that a deathfat didn't take your diet advice. It's almost unbelievable, isn't it?

A ketogenic diet is not the ONLY diet that will save her. Anything where she eats fewer calories than she expends will work. At her weight, it needs to be a lifetime commitment, one she currently has no interest in making. 

The truth is, she likes eating more than she cares about health. She isn't interested in changing, she doesn't want advice, she just wants to whine and make excuses before she eats a weeks worth of food in the next 30 minutes.

No stranger making a comment is going to change her mind and it seems almost as uneducated to be angry at that fact than it does not to believe in today's trendy diet. She's going to die fat, at age 50.

Bottom line:   If she was educated about weight maintenance, she wouldn't be a deathfat.


----------



## Anna230760 (Oct 27, 2017)

RussianBlonde said:


> Several days ago I have actually posted a lengthy reply under one of her videos and told her she needed to go on keto and how it was the only thing that would help her with her addiction. You know what the bitch did? Replied and said she "didnt believe in keto" (even though I have posted several articles from mayo clinic/ harvard/cardiology and diabetes departments and reddit subs where people showed off their weight loss) and how plant based diet is the only way to go. She also made deleted my comment or made it invisible because i was looking for it when i wasnt logged in and its not there, here is the screenshot:
> 
> https://snag.gy/XA8aBR.jpg
> 
> shes also praising Netflix documentary "What the health" - pseudo scientific vegan propaganda where they are telling you eating one egg is just as bad as smoking 5 cigarettes. She's honestly one of the dumbest, most uneducated people I have ever came across.



Yet she adamantly believes in week long water fasts.... how has that worked out for her?

Also for anyone who might have missed a comment she made under her latest video, seems we were right.

So to those accusing me of being a liar that this is not pre-recorded, this was recorded later in the evening of the chicken stir-fry video, 6 days ago. I never said it was from months and months ago..I admitted that it was a moment of weakness so I really don't know what your point is. I KNOW I have health issues, I KNOW eating junk is not good for me, but unless you understand food addiction and are 100 per cent perfect in your life then shhh. thanks. Also, not excusing my behaviour here but I ate that stir fry and then a few slices of pizza and that was it..could have been a lot worse. Trust me. This is very hard for me to share this with you and I do it because a lot of you are going through the same thing and I film it because I am being HONEST not dishonest about my struggle.

All she had was the stir fry and the a FEW slices of pizza guys, lol.


----------



## The hash slinging slasher (Oct 27, 2017)

Barbarella said:


> Wow, I'm completely shocked that a deathfat didn't take your diet advice. It's almost unbelievable, isn't it?
> 
> A ketogenic diet is not the ONLY diet that will save her. Anything where she eats fewer calories than she expends will work. At her weight, it needs to be a lifetime commitment, one she currently has no interest in making.
> 
> ...


She also believes in using no oil and "low-fat" ingredients. But many studies have confirmed that fat doesn't make you fat. It's pretty much all the carbs and sugars (which she is well aware of) but she still continues to stuff her face.


----------



## whysoserious (Oct 28, 2017)

Guys, look at her first videos and the last ones.  I swear, her double chin is getting bigger and bigger with evry meal she eats. She's slowly turning into Slatons.

What is even more terrifying is that she uploaded three or even more videos where she says Hungry Fat Chick is 'cute' and 'sweet' and 'can eat a lot'. The way she says it... it's almost like she wants to be like HFC. Not work, eat whatever she wants all day, watch Netflix, have financial support from government. Soon she will start her 'plus size model' career and sell videos on clips4sale.

Watch at your own risk. I don't want you to blame me for throwing up  I had to put it here, I'm cracking up in here!


----------



## Henessey (Oct 28, 2017)

Anna230760 said:


> Also for anyone who might have missed a comment she made under her latest video, seems we were right.
> 
> So to those accusing me of being a liar that this is not pre-recorded, this was recorded later in the evening of the chicken stir-fry video, 6 days ago. I never said it was from months and months ago..I admitted that it was a moment of weakness so I really don't know what your point is. I KNOW I have health issues, I KNOW eating junk is not good for me, but unless you understand food addiction and are 100 per cent perfect in your life then shhh. thanks. Also, not excusing my behaviour here but I ate that stir fry and then a few slices of pizza and that was it..could have been a lot worse. Trust me. This is very hard for me to share this with you and I do it because a lot of you are going through the same thing and I film it because I am being HONEST not dishonest about my struggle.
> 
> All she had was the stir fry and the a FEW slices of pizza guys, lol.




LMAO @ a few slices. She ate 3/4 of it at a go. Probably polished of the rest right afterwards. She is never going to get better if she doesn't go find work where people can shame her into taking care of her eating habits. When asked what she does for money, all she could say was "I don't do feeder porn". At least HFC isn't pretending to care about her health.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Oct 28, 2017)

Barbarella said:


> Wow, I'm completely shocked that a deathfat didn't take your diet advice. It's almost unbelievable, isn't it?
> 
> A ketogenic diet is not the ONLY diet that will save her. Anything where she eats fewer calories than she expends will work. At her weight, it needs to be a lifetime commitment, one she currently has no interest in making.
> 
> ...



The reason why keto diet is the only diet that can save her now is because it offers satiety, something that this glutton hasn't probably experienced in decades.  She had that fucking stir fry which was full of rice and fucking french fries and she still inhaled pizza afterwards. BTW for those who aren't in Canada , Pizza Pizza chain is the cheapest most disgusting fast food chain that's always full of homeless people, their pizza tastes like ass.

Oh and shes not commenting under Hungry Fat Chick's post cos she admires her. She inserts comments under every fucking mukbang of various mukbangers to give shout outs to her own channel.

And it looks like Jabba the Hutt posted new video last night of more carbs and grease loaded fast food dinner. Jfc


----------



## wheelpower (Oct 28, 2017)

She looks like she's in her 50's in her most recent video


----------



## RussianBlonde (Oct 29, 2017)

She just posted a new one about how she's a size 26 but wants to get to a size 20 within 6 months. lol


----------



## Chickenpox (Oct 30, 2017)

RussianBlonde said:


> She just posted a new one about how she's a size 26 but wants to get to a size 20 within 6 months. lol



Yeah sure. 
I bet she will even get to size 18. Sorry meant size 28.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 30, 2017)

Chickenpox said:


> Yeah sure.
> I bet she will even get to size 18. Sorry meant size 28.



It's amusing that she thinks she looked good at 280lbs.   And apparently that's when Bibi met her?  So she's gained 100lbs in the 5 years they have been together?  How does he not say anything?  Probably because he's looking to get residency.  That is a lot of weight to put on in a relationship, not just "adding a love handle" but 3-4 chins.

And yea I'm late but the "healthy" burger and fries that she "only ate 1/2 at the restaurant and then 1/2 at home" asspats are asinine.  She still is eating greasy ass food (fried starches with sauce every single day) and eating the same large amounts, just...slower?  Baby step I guess but FFS stop with the fake hustle.


----------



## kaiwaii (Oct 30, 2017)

I don't really believe Chantal is who she claims to be. I just get the feeling over the last few months or so she's been trolling her audience. A lot of the diet stuff like "I'll be clean eating this week" "becoming plant based" etc. is a kind of a prank she plays on everyone.


----------



## Anna230760 (Oct 30, 2017)

kaiwaii said:


> I don't really believe Chantal is who she claims to be. I just get the feeling over the last few months or so she's been trolling her audience. A lot of the diet stuff like "I'll be clean eating this week" "becoming plant based" etc. is a kind of a prank she plays on everyone.



Right, she made this video before she started doing Mukbang's defending Amberlynn and replying to her mean comments by sticking up for her. I think in a way she saw that worked for AL as far as raking in the views and engagement and decided maybe she could go that route?  But she is extremely self aware, almost obsessed with what people are saying about her. She replies to, deletes, monitors her comments almost 24/7. I know she reads this thread too, hi Chantal!


----------



## thejackal (Oct 31, 2017)

Big plate of salt and carbs!  




She looks bloated, even for her.


----------



## Very Clever Nickname (Oct 31, 2017)

What even is that on her plate, it looks disgusting.


----------



## wheelpower (Oct 31, 2017)

She's looking a lot rougher than usual, wonder if her health problems are coming back up because she's eating shit again.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 31, 2017)

Very Clever Nickname said:


> What even is that on her plate, it looks disgusting.



I don't know WTF she's even talking about calling it "cassava"and that you "eat the leaves".  No you don't you idiot.  You eat the fucking root.  How does she not know that after dating a Sengalese dude for over 5 years?

And the actual dish looks like a standard curried beef with rice like you'd find at a West Indian or African place.  There are huge chunks of beef in it you can see them.  Appears to be about 2 cups of rice as well on the plate.  Guessing around 1.5K calories in that meal.  And yea, so much sodium.   Something is seriously off with her need to douse everything in sauce.  That dish should have a lot of seasoning already, you don't need to dump Siracha and soy sauce on it and ruin the flavor.   And the fucking pickle...one pickle like that gives you about 25-40% of your daily recommended sodium.  AL does the same stupid shit.  It's like they are salt addicts.  AL does it with olives.  I do think the salt guidelines need to be looked at personally but there's no way eating that much sodium ever day (2-4 times the recommended amount) is healthy.

She hasn't done jack shit to get healthy.  Hasn't even tried to go work out or lay off the plates of carbs.  All she's done is replaced her fast food binges with home cooked binges.  That doesn't make them free calories Chantal.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Oct 31, 2017)

thejackal said:


> I don't know WTF she's even talking about calling it "cassava"and that you "eat the leaves".  No you don't you idiot.  You eat the fucking root.  How does she not know that after dating a Sengalese dude for over 5 years?
> 
> And the actual dish looks like a standard curried beef with rice like you'd find at a West Indian or African place.  There are huge chunks of beef in it you can see them.  Appears to be about 2 cups of rice as well on the plate.  Guessing around 1.5K calories in that meal.  And yea, so much sodium.   Something is seriously off with her need to douse everything in sauce.  That dish should have a lot of seasoning already, you don't need to dump Siracha and soy sauce on it and ruin the flavor.   And the fucking pickle...one pickle like that gives you about 25-40% of your daily recommended sodium.  AL does the same stupid shit.  It's like they are salt addicts.  AL does it with olives.  I do think the salt guidelines need to be looked at personally but there's no way eating that much sodium ever day (2-4 times the recommended amount) is healthy.
> 
> She hasn't done jack shit to get healthy.  Hasn't even tried to go work out or lay off the plates of carbs.  All she's done is replaced her fast food binges with home cooked binges.  That doesn't make them free calories Chantal.




Oh she has, she's been arguing that rice and potatoes are healthy carbs and dont have many calories. I mean sure,  if youre a healthy size and you excercise bowl of rice isnt gonna affect you, when youre morbidly obese and most likely pre diabetic those 2 cups of rice drowned in fatty sauce are a bad idea. She could easily replace it with konjac noodles which have almost no calories and 0 carbs but I bet if anyone suggested that to her the coment would be deleted. She's already moaning under her video that :

_"Telling someone they are going to die is not ok. You are not God, you have no idea how long someone will live and if you think that I already don't know the risks of being overweight you have issues. I don't need you tell me when I am going to kick the bucket thank you very much, those comments are wrong and asinine so move along!"
_
LOL, ok. I wonder if Bibi gonna change her diapers when she ballons to the point she becomes bedridden. I bet he'd say fuck that shit and pack his bags and return to Senegal.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 31, 2017)

RussianBlonde said:


> Oh she has, she's been arguing that rice and potatoes are healthy carbs and dont have many calories. I mean sure,  if youre a healthy size and you excercise bowl of rice isnt gonna affect you, when youre morbidly obese and most likely pre diabetic those 2 cups of rice drowned in fatty sauce are a bad idea. She could easily replace it with konjac noodles which have almost no calories and 0 carbs but I bet if anyone suggested that to her the coment would be deleted. She's already moaning under her video that :
> 
> _"Telling someone they are going to die is not ok. You are not God, you have no idea how long someone will live and if you think that I already don't know the risks of being overweight you have issues. I don't need you tell me when I am going to kick the bucket thank you very much, those comments are wrong and asinine so move along!"
> _
> LOL, ok. I wonder if Bibi gonna change her diapers when she ballons to the point she becomes bedridden. I bet he'd say fuck that shit and pack his bags and return to Senegal.



Right, she's a food addict but her specific weakness is fried potatoes.  In one of her 1st mukbangs she orgasms on 5 Guys' fries and she says "I think you should be able to eat fries every single day".   She always says they are fried in peanut oil which is a "healthier option" (not really).

The chubby but at least sorta nutrition minded eastern european guy that did a video on her basically called her out for being addicted to fried potatoes and it was great.

Her two main problems, in order, are:

1) eat way too much, every day, portions are out of control and
2) she eats way too many carbs of all types, fried and otherwise.

Her sense of satiety is so fucked that I really do think only a Keto diet will be sustainable for her.  I hate follow a number of mordibly obese "keto tards" on IG and elsewhere and even on Keto they have an incredibly hard time moderating their portions and want to eat a 1lb of beef or bacon in one sitting.  But, as most of us know, it's really fucking hard to eat that much meat and fat and not feel sick, which is something potato chips, rice and french fries won't do to someone whose stomach is as stretched as Chantal's.  So IMO the only way to get her portions under control is to try Keto.  It will also help her blood sugar levels.

It's amazing that she doesn't drink.  A lot of morbidly obese people add 500 or so calories from 3-4 drinks daily as well.  But somehow Chantal manages her 4K daily from food alone.  Quite the feat.


----------



## FatGirlLaughHate (Nov 1, 2017)

I've been hate watching Chantal for the past few months and I get more and more horrified as the days go on. Check out her newest Halloween video. All she can talk about is food, or she will just mildly flirt with random fat men on the internet like karatejoe, in the most boring fucking way imaginable.  She has me blocked so nobody can read my comments but I do it anyway because I fucking hate her witch laugh and her fat fucking face and her pasty, ugly fucking swollen mug. 

She has done something to her hair now, she took scissors to it and it looks like a fucking mullet. I can't even think straight because I'm watching her live stream from last night and I'm cringing so hard that I'm getting a work out. 

I just fucking hate the shit out of her fat face. Size 26 MY ASS. She is 5 feet tall and 400 lbs. I could jog around her circumference.


----------



## chocolateninjas (Nov 1, 2017)

I was once 


FatGirlLaughHate said:


> I've been hate watching Chantal for the past few months and I get more and more horrified as the days go on. Check out her newest Halloween video. All she can talk about is food, or she will just mildly flirt with random fat men on the internet like karatejoe, in the most boring fucking way imaginable.  She has me blocked so nobody can read my comments but I do it anyway because I fucking hate her witch laugh and her fat fucking face and her pasty, ugly fucking swollen mug.
> 
> She has done something to her hair now, she took scissors to it and it looks like a fucking mullet. I can't even think straight because I'm watching her live stream from last night and I'm cringing so hard that I'm getting a work out.
> 
> I just fucking hate the shit out of her fat face. Size 26 MY ASS. She is 5 feet tall and 400 lbs. I could jog around her circumference.



I was once 5'7, 315 lbs and still a size 30... There's no way she's only a size 26.


----------



## FatGirlLaughHate (Nov 1, 2017)

Yes, she is the most full of shit lardo on the interwebs. Don't know why she would bother lying about her pant size when she's actually gotten on the scale on camera.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 1, 2017)

FatGirlLaughHate said:


> I've been hate watching Chantal for the past few months and I get more and more horrified as the days go on. Check out her newest Halloween video. All she can talk about is food, or she will just mildly flirt with random fat men on the internet like karatejoe, in the most boring fucking way imaginable.  She has me blocked so nobody can read my comments but I do it anyway because I fucking hate her witch laugh and her fat fucking face and her pasty, ugly fucking swollen mug.
> 
> She has done something to her hair now, she took scissors to it and it looks like a fucking mullet. I can't even think straight because I'm watching her live stream from last night and I'm cringing so hard that I'm getting a work out.
> 
> I just fucking hate the shit out of her fat face. Size 26 MY ASS. She is 5 feet tall and 400 lbs. I could jog around her circumference.




She deleted that live Halloween video. I only saw the thumbnail but yeah she looked like Jabba the hatt in a wig. 

And yeah size 26 mmm...this is her full body shot 




That gut is horrifying. She gains weight around her midriff and all that lard must be pushing enormous pressure on her internal organs. But hey, as long as it's vegan and gluten free...


----------



## thejackal (Nov 1, 2017)

Did anybody catch any of her cringe fest live stream last night?  She deleted it it was so bad. 

 I only caught like the middle where she was eating a massive, probably nearly 2K calorie plate of mac and cheese with sauteed shrimp.  She was talking about all sorts of stupid shit, including how she's been watching fat fetish models online and how she gets asked to "fart on camera" constantly.

She loves the fucking attention though it doesn't matter if it's guys with wierd fetishes or what.  She was manic and over sharing time and time again and they way she almost forced herself to finish the massive plate of mac and cheese even long after she was full -- it has to be her subconsciously playing to the feeder fetish.


----------



## whysoserious (Nov 1, 2017)

thejackal said:


> Did anybody catch any of her cringe fest live stream last night?  She deleted it it was so bad.
> 
> I only caught like the middle where she was eating a massive, probably nearly 2K calorie plate of mac and cheese with sauteed shrimp.  She was talking about all sorts of stupid shit, including how she's been watching fat fetish models online and how she gets asked to "fart on camera" constantly.
> 
> She loves the fucking attention though it doesn't matter if it's guys with wierd fetishes or what.  She was manic and over sharing time and time again and they way she almost forced herself to finish the massive plate of mac and cheese even long after she was full -- it has to be her subconsciously playing to the feeder fetish.



I saw about an hour of her live stream and she:
1. Constantly reminded that she's wearing a sheer shirt and you can see her belly in it
2. Said that she got a porn proposition in her comments
3. Was talking about food all this time
4. Told why her boyfriend won't be in any videos
5. Was throwing her "hee hee" every two fucking seconds and.....
that is the main reason i couldn't watch the rest.
Fuck her laugh. It's so annoying.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 1, 2017)

whysoserious said:


> I saw about an hour of her live stream and she:
> 1. Constantly reminded that she's wearing a sheer shirt and you can see her belly in it
> 2. Said that she got a porn proposition in her comments
> 3. Was talking about food all this time
> ...



I think she's getting closer to admitting that she's basically a fat fetish model or has been in the past.  The orgasm sounds she makes when she's eating a pile of grease seem pretty practiced.


----------



## The hash slinging slasher (Nov 1, 2017)

thejackal said:


> Did anybody catch any of her cringe fest live stream last night?  She deleted it it was so bad.
> 
> I only caught like the middle where she was eating a massive, probably nearly 2K calorie plate of mac and cheese with sauteed shrimp.  She was talking about all sorts of stupid shit, including how she's been watching fat fetish models online and how she gets asked to "fart on camera" constantly.
> 
> She loves the fucking attention though it doesn't matter if it's guys with wierd fetishes or what.  She was manic and over sharing time and time again and they way she almost forced herself to finish the massive plate of mac and cheese even long after she was full -- it has to be her subconsciously playing to the feeder fetish.


I missed that part... her live stream was painfully boring. 

I couldn't stay for more than 5 minutes.


----------



## whysoserious (Nov 1, 2017)

thejackal said:


> I think she's getting closer to admitting that she's basically a fat fetish model or has been in the past.  The orgasm sounds she makes when she's eating a pile of grease seem pretty practiced.



Yeah. She has the most disgusting videos out of all fat mukbang youtubers.
I honestly don't think she has done fetish modeling but I think she will in the future.
I forgot one thing about her live stream. Someone asked her if she's working right now. And the same "I don't, because I'm going to have surgery and I don't want to start the job to make problems by going under surgery. But I contribute. I pay half of everything" bullshit. I honestly don't believe it. I think she will start her fetish modeling career soon. Money does not come from the sky and you can not find it on the street either. Bibi won't be able to support her unemployed ass forever.

I'm cracking up in here. 
She just uploaded her new channel schelude:
Mondays - Mistery Mondays  
Tuesdays - TMI Tuesdays
Wednesdays - Creepypasta
Thursdays - Healthy Cookbang and health update
Fridays - Fast-Food Fridays cheat meal
Weekends - no video

We all know, and she knows it too, she will not eat healthy. Monday-Thursday she will eat something "healthier" than Pizza Pizza but it won't be really healthy. On friday she will go back to the same shitty, greasy drive thru meals. Congratulations to her, she will not change anything but hey... gotta make that dollar!


----------



## wheelpower (Nov 1, 2017)

yep looks about right, fucked up her live stream and duplicated it 3 times, can't figure out how to rotate thumbnail, horrendous makeup and of course....the cupcakes (lol they are from Farmboy, bet she thinks they're healthy)


----------



## The hash slinging slasher (Nov 1, 2017)

whysoserious said:


> I'm cracking up in here.
> She just uploaded her new channel schelude:
> Mondays - Mistery Mondays
> Tuesdays - TMI Tuesdays
> ...



Notice how when Chantal eats healthy food like her "cheesy spaghetti squash" and "stuffed portobello mushrooms" she doesn't do her awkward moaning but of course when she's gorging on processed or fast food she's practically having an orgasm with every bite she takes.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 1, 2017)

The hash slinging slasher said:


> Notice how when Chantal eats healthy food like her "cheesy spaghetti squash" and "stuffed portobello mushrooms" she doesn't do her awkward moaning but of course when she's gorging on processed or fast food she's practically having an orgasm with every bite she takes.



Even her "healthy" food is served in massive portions and doused in cheese.  I feel like I'm repeating myself over and over (and a logging) so I'll stop but FFS she has no idea what makes a diet healthy.  It's not being home cooked meals, or vegan, it's not all organic, it's eating at your TDEE and getting all your nutritional needs.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 1, 2017)

LMFAO cheat day...cheat day from what? Shes honesltly already almost the size of Candy . At least Candy is nice and not deluded, she knows shes killing herself and she doesnt pretend to be trying to make a difference.  Maybe they do can do a lesbian show together when Chantal gains another stone or two.


----------



## kaiwaii (Nov 1, 2017)

Did Chantal really say she wanted to be a fat fetish model on the live stream last night? I heard this on her thread on YTT but never watched the stream. This is why I think she looks up to Candy because she thinks she can have the same type of career.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Nov 1, 2017)

chocolateninjas said:


> She commented on Amberlynns new video


And Amberlynn never replied to her. Bitch.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 1, 2017)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> And Amberlynn never replied to her. Bitch.



she comments under all mukbangers' videos to give her channel a shout out, i think she lives on youtube. Even all the comments under her video are always immediately deleted/responded to


----------



## Anna230760 (Nov 1, 2017)

I noticed she has been commenting on Peter Monn's videos as well, lol.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 1, 2017)

here we go 




breaded fried chicken breast with extra parmesan and spaghetti ...sweet baby jesus


----------



## thejackal (Nov 1, 2017)

RussianBlonde said:


> LMFAO cheat day...cheat day from what? Shes honesltly already almost the size of Candy . At least Candy is nice and not deluded, she knows shes killing herself and she doesnt pretend to be trying to make a difference.  Maybe they do can do a lesbian show together when Chantal gains another stone or two.





RussianBlonde said:


> here we go
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what a god damn lard ass that is never going to change.

Two funny things other than what you already mentioned: when she is asked what makes a good relationship notice how she doesn't say SEX.  For real?  The sex obsessed chantal doesn't have much passion with Bibi?  No kidding, you don't say!  Seriously, other than fetishists, nobody is attracted to a beer keg of a woman.

Two, I love how she pre-preemptively does the AL thing where she is eating a massive plate of food but *teehee* isn't sure she'll eat the ____ as well.  STFU bitch.  We all know you're going to eat that roll as well.  FFS you're putting an extra 1/2 cup of cheese on your chicken parm.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 1, 2017)

thejackal said:


> what a god damn lard ass that is never going to change.
> 
> Two funny things other than what you already mentioned: when she is asked what makes a good relationship notice how she doesn't say SEX.  For real?  The sex obsessed chantal doesn't have much passion with Bibi?  No kidding, you don't say!  Seriously, other than fetishists, nobody is attracted to a beer keg of a woman.
> 
> Two, I love how she pre-preemptively does the AL thing where she is eating a massive plate of food but *teehee* isn't sure she'll eat the ____ as well.  STFU bitch.  We all know you're going to eat that roll as well.  FFS you're putting an extra 1/2 cup of cheese on your chicken parm.



Sorry if thats too graphic but how do you even have sex when you're that size? I cant imagine the ocean of flesh folds and rolls Bibi would have to get through in order to locate her vagina, I mean can she even spread her legs enough? Cos if she went on top of him shed break his spine.


----------



## Anna230760 (Nov 1, 2017)

She mentioned in I think the last Q&A video that she is "vanilla" in the bedroom and only likes missionary. Because that's probably all they can even do!


----------



## XXIchic (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi,

I'm new here and usedto love watching Chantal but once commented that she should lose weight for herself and her partner and now she ignores me. LOL. Anyway, I just wanted to quickly let everyone on here know that a few nights ago I stumbled upon a comment by miss 'foodiebeauty' on a Ricardo Lopez video diary which basically said "disgusting fat pile piece of shit. you won't be missed!" and this was over a year ago.

Needless to say, I thought underneath it all Chantal was a nice person but she is absolutely vile, how dare she comment on other people's lives when hers isn't even any joy by the looks of things.

She also went on a manic attack on one of Hungry Fatchick's videos where she condescendingly told HF that she would be doing healthier cookbangs and to check her out "if its no trouble" and many people began commenting saying stop shouting out to your own channel. Chantal got all butthurt and said i'll comment on whoevers video I want, and to which someone replied "are you upset that you're no longer binging in parking lots anymore, Chantal?" to which she went on an absolute rage and commented ATLEAST 15 more times. To whoever said she lives on YT, you're not wrong there, lmao.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Nov 1, 2017)

XXIchic said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new here and usedto love watching Chantal but once commented that she should lose weight for herself and her partner and now she ignores me. LOL. Anyway, I just wanted to quickly let everyone on here know that a few nights ago I stumbled upon a comment by miss 'foodiebeauty' on a Ricardo Lopez video diary which basically said "disgusting fat pile piece of shit. you won't be missed!" and this was over a year ago.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the farms! Do you have a screenshot of that???


----------



## XXIchic (Nov 1, 2017)

Thankyou so much! Unfortunately I do not have a screenshot of the Ricardo Lopez comment which I regret as I thought it'd be perfect for posting on here...I'll have to remember what number video diary it was, it may  have been his very last suicide one..Anyway, I can't believe she had the tenacity to say something like that..that whole situation was so sad...

I'm sure the HF comments can be found pretty easily in one of her latest mukbangs (Hungry Fatchick's, that is) as it's pretty long and has turned into Chantal pretty much talking to herself lmao.

I was actually pretty surprised nobody here found the Ricardo Lopez comment before, I just had to share it. We now have proof of how insane and heartless she can be.


----------



## JunkTrunk (Nov 1, 2017)

She also made a video attacking a youtuber who called her our. It was a minute or so long of her cussing the youtuber out. Deleted. so sad.

Also, she previously stated shes not fat because she eats "baked potatos, which are 70 calories"

the fact that she believes a baked potato has 70 calories is a clear indicator why shes obese, so yes chantel, it probably is all the baked potatoes.  A large baked potato is anywhere from 200-300 cals and if you add butter or sour cream easy 500 calories. The only 70 calorie baked potato is a tiny palm sized russet potato, which lets be honest, she obviously doesn't eat. she's more delusional that AL in my opinion.

But then again, in AL's last video she says she eats processed cereal because its lower calorie than whole-grain granola. 26 years old and the concept of micro-macro nutrients are above likely both of their heads. I can't decipher which is more idiotic.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 1, 2017)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> Welcome to the farms! Do you have a screenshot of that???




here are screen shota of Chantal having a meltdown:


and

It is under Candy's mukbang: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xl3p70lZY_4&t=1212s

I wonder which Ricardo Lopez vid that was...shouldnt be too hard to find

edit: tada, google makes things so easy lol :



Under this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkbh7oWjdtE


----------



## XXIchic (Nov 1, 2017)

Found it!


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 2, 2017)

Im bored and cant sleep:


----------



## XXIchic (Nov 2, 2017)

Personality wise HF and Chantal are completely different. Atleast Candy doesn't make up excuses as to why she's fat or pretend she's not fat and eats in denial. Chantal seems to be a real head case, I can imagine her now taking the reigns in her relationship with Bibi. Bibi seems like a gentle soul so whatever he says against her weight, be it put nicely, she must just shun him or say something like "you don't know how it works in the western world" I really don't know what it is but there's something really off with this chick.


----------



## The hash slinging slasher (Nov 2, 2017)

XXIchic said:


> Personality wise HF and Chantal are completely different. Atleast Candy doesn't make up excuses as to why she's fat or pretend she's not fat and eats in denial. Chantal seems to be a real head case, I can imagine her now taking the reigns in her relationship with Bibi. Bibi seems like a gentle soul so whatever he says against her weight, be it put nicely, she must just shun him or say something like "you don't know how it works in the western world" I really don't know what it is but there's something really off with this chick.


Chantal makes a comment about someone being a disgusting hateful sloppy piece of shit...

Umm has she seen her videos? Cause she's seriously the last to talk.


----------



## whysoserious (Nov 2, 2017)

First she says she'll be eating plant based. Now (in her latest q&a) she's saying she doesn't know. She knows she has to eat greasy fast food or people won't watch her. I honestly lost any hope for her. Another HF in the making.


----------



## FatGirlLaughHate (Nov 2, 2017)

The sheer size of her latest mound of slop in the last video is astounding. I find it super amusing that she’s always going on about how you need to have a thick skin to be on YT yet she deletes and blocks anyone who doesn’t praise her for being a piece of human filth. I feel bad for Bibi. Can you imagine the hell he must be stuck in? Coming home from work day after day to see her sitting on the sinking shit stained ottoman (we all know where she wipes her hands during a meal) with massive plates of food in front of her, just talking to herself into the void. Getting larger and more disgusting each day, while he works to support her delusions and bad habits. 

She won’t go to that therapist/life coach. If she does try to get help, she knows her piggish ways will soon be over, and she just can’t let that happen. I guarantee that she will be making fatgirl videos until the day she collapses with a massive heart attack and then it’ll beGilbert Grape mom-style crane nonsense to get her out of her subsidized apartment. Then Bibi will be embarrassed one last time and he can find a smaller fat girl to take him in. Then her fans on YT will mourn her and scratch their heads wondering how she died at 35. Fuck them all. 

When she turns her head to the side, you can see the struggle it takes, and how the shape of her head from the side is literally that of some bulbous ham beast. She is a protruding fucking forehead. How does that even happen??? Like, how can your forehead be fat??? I’ve never seen that before.  She has zero self awareness and the ass lickers who praise her day in and day out are easily some of the dumbest people on the internet. 

I have figured out what bothers me the most about her. It’s not that she’s really disgusting and eats on camera because like, at the end of the day, who cares? It’s because she pretends to be this sweet, kind hearted person who people troll only because she is fat. She is evil underneath. You can see from the screen grabs above that she is truly a horrible person. I used to kind of feel bad for detesting her so much, especially when she would finish off a particularly enormous meal and then sigh and twirl her fork around and look at the camera all defeated and you knew she really does hate herself for being such a slob. (Can you imagine what she eats off camera?)

Chantal, I hate you because you are the worst type of person there is. You pretend to be nice so that you can play that card that the big bad mean trolls of the internet only hate you because you are fat, and why would anyone hate you for that?? They must be some bad MONSTERS! No, we hate you because of the shady, evil piece of shit you are on the bowels of YouTube where you think nobody is watching. You spread your fat hateful evil to other people’s channels and then try to act innocent when people call you out on your obese lardo bullshit. You ARE NOT a nice person, you treat people who don’t kiss your feces ridden ass like garbage and you play a role that is cracking under the weight of your massive dinner plates. You are a piece of shit no matter how much you weigh. Everyone around you is ashamed and embarrassed by you and you can’t see it because you think you are charming. The only thing that loves you back is food.


----------



## whysoserious (Nov 2, 2017)

FatGirlLaughHate said:


> The sheer size of her latest mound of slop in the last video is astounding. I find it super amusing that she’s always going on about how you need to have a thick skin to be on YT yet she deletes and blocks anyone who doesn’t praise her for being a piece of human filth. I feel bad for Bibi. Can you imagine the hell he must be stuck in? Coming home from work day after day to see her sitting on the sinking shit stained ottoman (we all know where she wipes her hands during a meal) with massive plates of food in front of her, just talking to herself into the void. Getting larger and more disgusting each day, while he works to support her delusions and bad habits.
> 
> She won’t go to that therapist/life coach. If she does try to get help, she knows her piggish ways will soon be over, and she just can’t let that happen. I guarantee that she will be making fatgirl videos until the day she collapses with a massive heart attack and then it’ll beGilbert Grape mom-style crane nonsense to get her out of her subsidized apartment. Then Bibi will be embarrassed one last time and he can find a smaller fat girl to take him in. Then her fans on YT will mourn her and scratch their heads wondering how she died at 35. Fuck them all.
> 
> ...



DAMN.
Funny thing is that Chantal reads this thread and she will see it. She willl read it and feel bad for herself, because someone on the internet 'bullied' her. You just know she will immediately call Pizza Pizza or drive straight to Mucho Burrito xD

I wish Bibi read this. I hope he will open his eyes soon unless he is a feeder.


----------



## FatGirlLaughHate (Nov 2, 2017)

I think BiBi is a lost African stuck wandering in the Chantal rainforest of belly flab. Watching that video of the two of them you can see the sadness in his eyes. I think she realizes how massive a mistake that was to make that video because now everyone can see how. Ugh he really can’t stand her.


----------



## Henessey (Nov 2, 2017)

thejackal said:


> Did anybody catch any of her cringe fest live stream last night?  She deleted it it was so bad.
> 
> I only caught like the middle where she was eating a massive, probably nearly 2K calorie plate of mac and cheese with sauteed shrimp.  She was talking about all sorts of stupid shit, including how she's been watching fat fetish models online and how she gets asked to "fart on camera" constantly.
> 
> She loves the fucking attention though it doesn't matter if it's guys with wierd fetishes or what.  She was manic and over sharing time and time again and they way she almost forced herself to finish the massive plate of mac and cheese even long after she was full -- it has to be her subconsciously playing to the feeder fetish.



Lol..kudos to you for even trying to watch it. I cannot waste over 20 minutes on her, but darn! that's some interesting fetish.  She ought to watch successful weight watchers/weight loss channels not her fellow fatties.

lol @ "fart on camera". That would definitely launch her career.



whysoserious said:


> I'm cracking up in here.
> She just uploaded her new channel schelude:
> Mondays - Mistery Mondays
> Tuesdays - TMI Tuesdays
> ...


 
Cheat meals?? I guess she couldn't continue with that boring ass "cassava".  Back to square one



RussianBlonde said:


> Im bored and cant sleep:



After watching "Earthlings", she dive right back into greasy meat. Hypocrite and confused human. I am heading right now to watch her last video. These days I watch real cows in abattoirs waiting before I watch her new videos.



XXIchic said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new here and usedto love watching Chantal but once commented that she should lose weight for herself and her partner and now she ignores me. LOL. Anyway, I just wanted to quickly let everyone on here know that a few nights ago I stumbled upon a comment by miss 'foodiebeauty' on a Ricardo Lopez video diary which basically said "disgusting fat pile piece of shit. you won't be missed!" and this was over a year ago.
> 
> ...




Welcome! I noticed that too. If you do not praise her fat ass or even give a good advice, she immediately becomes petty and ignores you...and being a jobless piece of meat, she is like a hawk on her comment sections.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 2, 2017)

FatGirlLaughHate said:


> The sheer size of her latest mound of slop in the last video is astounding. I find it super amusing that she’s always going on about how you need to have a thick skin to be on YT yet she deletes and blocks anyone who doesn’t praise her for being a piece of human filth. I feel bad for Bibi. Can you imagine the hell he must be stuck in? Coming home from work day after day to see her sitting on the sinking shit stained ottoman (we all know where she wipes her hands during a meal) with massive plates of food in front of her, just talking to herself into the void. Getting larger and more disgusting each day, while he works to support her delusions and bad habits.
> 
> She won’t go to that therapist/life coach. If she does try to get help, she knows her piggish ways will soon be over, and she just can’t let that happen. I guarantee that she will be making fatgirl videos until the day she collapses with a massive heart attack and then it’ll beGilbert Grape mom-style crane nonsense to get her out of her subsidized apartment. Then Bibi will be embarrassed one last time and he can find a smaller fat girl to take him in. Then her fans on YT will mourn her and scratch their heads wondering how she died at 35. Fuck them all.
> 
> ...



Lmfao . I think when it comes to fat foreheads she's almost looking like Tammy Slaton


----------



## The hash slinging slasher (Nov 2, 2017)

Every time she does her obnoxious witch laugh, a fast food restaurant goes out of business.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 2, 2017)

The hash slinging slasher said:


> Every time she does her obnoxious witch laugh, a fast food restaurant goes out of business.



What's the thing you dislike about Bibi the most?

"that he doesn't put the juice jug back in the fridge *teeeheeeee*"

Bad liar, among other things.  It's probably more like "only makes 30K a year and can't find my clit".  Choosy beggar that she is.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 2, 2017)

also, I wonder who are the people that comment  under her vids and praise her lardy ass, take a look at this, I sometimess feel like she must have sock puppets to write shit like that by herself (she has plenty of time for that considering she sits at home 24/7):

I mean what kind of loser do you have to be to get so excited about a morbidly obese, intellectually challenged unemployed loser? You'd have thought these people are messaging Madonna or Justin Bieber


----------



## The hash slinging slasher (Nov 2, 2017)

thejackal said:


> What's the thing you dislike about Bibi the most?
> 
> "that he doesn't put the juice jug back in the fridge *teeeheeeee*"
> 
> Bad liar, among other things.  It's probably more like "only makes 30K a year and can't find my clit".  Choosy beggar that she is.


If anything I feel bad for Bibi. I don't know about anyone else but I would not want to live my life in a foreign country with someone who only has to worry about what they're going to eat and whine about on camera next. 

In the 15k video he couldn't look more miserable. He barely even made eye-contact with her. She claims he's just insecure but everything about his demeanor screamed agony and torture. 

And because Chantal is so abrasive he just suffers in silence.


----------



## frootloops (Nov 2, 2017)

Hey, I have only watched Chantal for a couple months, (liked her at first, now meh) but does she realize Obesity & Ovarian Cysts are connected?  Sure eating healthy is one step but there is many more things to help to make sure it doesn't return..


----------



## thejackal (Nov 2, 2017)

Health update!






The takeaway from this video is that she's really dumb.  She can't properly relay anything her doctor told her.  Oh, and she felt the need to tell us how she hasn't ate anything other than a mint today.  And she's going to a naturalpath.  Christ, might as well just throw your money down a well.  Quack central.  No Chantal, a naturopath is not a doctor.


----------



## XXIchic (Nov 2, 2017)

Another health update video from Chanty...what a yawn fest

She goes on and on about her two large cysts and how she'll stop menstruating at 33. Yeah, I think we all kinda guessed that. I think it's time for her to hang up the mukbang towel and find a decent job where she can focus on something else other than food and her declining health. What happened to that second interview she was supposed to attend?

 Does anyone else get the vibe from her health update videos and her pizza mukbang video that she can't confide in Bibi and so uses the camera as her therapy? I wonder if he even knows everything that's going on with her and how serious it's getting.

I know a lot of youtubers like to use the camera as their therapy but I'm getting the feeling that Chantal does more talking with her audience than with her partner Bibi. Who knows, I might be wrong but upon watching that bf mukbang it honestly felt like I was watching an interview between two strangers than two lovers lmao. Did everyone catch that sigh Bibi does at 14:51 in their mukbang? You can almost read his body language as if he's saying "omfg are you for real" in his head. He may be shy but that's no excuse to blatantly disrespect your partner on camera and make out like you don't want to be there the whole time. Their whole dynamic is off, I have a feeling they might break up soon.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 2, 2017)

XXIchic said:


> Another health update video from Chanty...what a yawn fest
> 
> She goes on and on about her two large cysts and how she'll stop menstruating at 33. Yeah, I think we all kinda guessed that. I think it's time for her to hang up the mukbang towel and find a decent job where she can focus on something else other than food and her declining health. What happened to that second interview she was supposed to attend?
> 
> ...



Watch the video she did with her sister, mom and her sister's BF.  It's probably the cringiest one.  She's wolfing down pizza drowned in ketchup and making her eating noises and they just have these looks of absolute disgust and bewilderment on their faces.


----------



## The hash slinging slasher (Nov 2, 2017)

thejackal said:


> Health update!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Her saying she hasn't eaten all day is such bullshit.


----------



## Gawdamit (Nov 2, 2017)

You can tell a relationship is in trouble when the couple don't sleep together and I've seen Chantal in late night livestreams on you tube at 4 in the mornings. She claims BiBi is the one who wants to get married and she doesn't. She's full of shit. I bet its the other way around. I bet he's the one who doesn't want to marry her. She's a freaking mess. Who wants to marry that and all her baggage?


----------



## XXIchic (Nov 2, 2017)

thejackal said:


> Watch the video she did with her sister, mom and her sister's BF.  It's probably the cringiest one.  She's wolfing down pizza drowned in ketchup and making her eating noises and they just have these looks of absolute disgust and bewilderment on their faces.



I have seen that video. She acts like such a child ALL THE TIME and she's the oldest one out of them two kids at the table. You can tell none of her immediate friends or family want to do mukbangs with her. Except maybe her friend with the glasses. She also finds fart jokes funny and is easily distracted when she talks, as it takes her 10 mins to get back to her story. Can she not prepare for her videos properly and let her cats play outside? She is lazy and just shoos them off. Her cats are really cute but she is mean to them sometimes. I also think she reads this messageboard because when she addresses the hate you can tell it's not from her comments & she's getting detailed stuff from somewhere else.


----------



## Anna230760 (Nov 2, 2017)

XXIchic said:


> I have seen that video. She acts like such a child ALL THE TIME and she's the oldest one out of them two kids at the table. You can tell none of her immediate friends or family want to do mukbangs with her. Except maybe her friend with the glasses. She also finds fart jokes funny and is easily distracted when she talks, as it takes her 10 mins to get back to her story. Can she not prepare for her videos properly and let her cats play outside? She is lazy and just shoos them off. Her cats are really cute but she is mean to them sometimes. I also think she reads this messageboard because when she addresses the hate you can tell it's not from her comments & she's getting detailed stuff from somewhere else.



Yeah, she definitely reads this message board she even pinned a comment of a link to this board on one of her videos and mentions Kiwi Farms specifically and talks about having a thread on here and spends a good two minutes on how much she "doesn't care."


----------



## a dinosaur (Nov 2, 2017)

RussianBlonde said:


> also, I wonder who are the people that comment  under her vids and praise her lardy ass, take a look at this, I sometimess feel like she must have sock puppets to write shit like that by herself (she has plenty of time for that considering she sits at home 24/7):
> 
> I mean what kind of loser do you have to be to get so excited about a morbidly obese, intellectually challenged unemployed loser? You'd have thought these people are messaging Madonna or Justin Bieber



Fellow morbidly obese, intellectually challenged unemployed losers. Some of them seem to be aspiring low-effort youtube haulers/mukbangers.


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Nov 3, 2017)

More Chantel freak outs.


----------



## The hash slinging slasher (Nov 3, 2017)

RodgerMan81 said:


> More Chantel freak outs.



She doesn't care about what strangers say about her but she blocks the people who give her constructive criticism or call her out on her shit and has breakdowns in her comments and plays the victim in her videos.


----------



## Anna230760 (Nov 3, 2017)

RodgerMan81 said:


> More Chantel freak outs.



Lol at when she says it's no one's business if she kills herself with food.  You're a drain on your country's healthcare resources, I'm sure they care!


----------



## XXIchic (Nov 3, 2017)

Damn she is feisty...it clearly does affect her quite a lot..she needs thicker skin or to start taking responsibility for her own choices. The latter would probably be better.


----------



## weaselhat (Nov 3, 2017)

thejackal said:


> Health update!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She really needs to grow up.  They suggested she go on metformin and probably told her to go on a diet.  So she's getting salty and looking for other alternatives because she doesn't want to stop stuffing her face.


----------



## whysoserious (Nov 3, 2017)

Pay attention to her voice in that health update video. It's very soft, no hee hees and sad. She wants people to feel bad for her. But how can they? After what she did and how she acted, there is no way people will feel bad for her. Us, with brains, already know her character.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 3, 2017)

About her family video..several people commented how pretty her sister is so Jabba had to tell everyone her sister was disabled. Whatever that means. They way she said it however was like she was implying that her sister is a legitimate r.etard


----------



## frootloops (Nov 3, 2017)

RussianBlonde said:


> About her family video..several people commented how pretty her sister is so Jabba had to tell everyone her sister was disabled. Whatever that means. They way she said it however was like she was implying that her sister is a legitimate r.etard



Wow, that is really not her place to be discussing her sisters struggles openly, especially coming off uneducated and mean, could have easily just said your sister was having a rough day and may seem a bit off.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 3, 2017)

frootloops said:


> Wow, that is really not her place to be discussing her sisters struggles openly, especially coming off uneducated and mean, could have easily just said your sister was having a rough day and may seem a bit off.



her sister wasn't off at all. She was perfectly normal just sitting at the table and eating, she only posted that when people started saying her sister was pretty. Which she is, her and Chantal look nothing alike.


----------



## stonemask (Nov 3, 2017)

Ahh yiss... *rubs hands together* 

I've been watching Chantal on YouTube on and off, just out of morbid curiosity, and I never could understand yet I waste my time and I just hate watch. Can't stop watching. Does she really think she is fooling people with her "health" updates and her "diet"/"health" channel which hasn't been updated in like, what, a month now? I feel like she sways back and forth and she knows deep down inside that she is morbidly obese, needs to do something about it, but at the same time she's in denial. These idiots on the internet showing her "support" aren't helping, either. She's dying. 

Her denial and narcissism is infuriating... Fuck, if she's confident I think everyone should be confident.


----------



## XXIchic (Nov 3, 2017)

Her sister seemed perfectly fine to me too. She just looked as though she wasn't interested in Chantal's shit. Why would she be? I doubt they're close because they have a massive age gap (similar to my relationship with my sibling) so I don't know why she had to film that awkward video at all.

A mukbang just with her mum would've been alright in my opinion.


----------



## stonemask (Nov 3, 2017)

The family pizza video was pretty hard to watch. I mean, her sister looked fucking over it. Her mother is almost as annoying as Chantal, and her sister's boyfriend just seemed like he was doing Chantal a favor and being nice. It all looked forced, and it looked like they were just doing it for her. Her sister looked tired of her shit and grossed out. Slathering mfin ketchup on your pizza? Fuck girl....

Not to mention Chantal's sister does seem like she has resting bitch face but she is much prettier than Chantal, and at least looks honest with her feelings of revulsion and disgust at watching her hambeast of a sister inhale pizza down her gullet.


----------



## Dimmi (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## chocolateninjas (Nov 3, 2017)

Dimmi said:


>


 
Lol good, but we need to get in here BASIC style and really show just how full of shit she is. Forget that she's a fat ass, that's not what makes her a terrible person, show just how much of a hypocrite she is.


----------



## The hash slinging slasher (Nov 3, 2017)

Someone should make a video of Chantal contradicting herself.


----------



## stonemask (Nov 3, 2017)

Dimmi said:


>



Just watched in sad disgust, shaking my head. Ugh. Gross.

Also I really wish she'd take her lip stick off before eating. There was a car mukbang she did where she had lipstick on her hands... of course, no napkins. OOPS! teehee.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 4, 2017)

Here she is again crying about how people are mean to her and how she's being seen as a bitch because  she defends herself against the hate.

  You can see she reads all the comments and comes here too most likely and all this stuff is getting to her.

She also admits to sleeping with a mask on meaning she has obesity related sleep apnea...jesus fucking christ


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 4, 2017)

She also posted a second video where she unwraps new clothes she had ordered online. She pulls out a top the size of a military tent, looks at it and says :"I hope this is gonna fit me". She also shows us a bra which looks like two parachutes sown together and a fake diamond choker. I really doubt this choker is gonna fit her because her neck has more rolls than a bakery and looks like christmas ham at best.


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Nov 4, 2017)

what a load of hog wash. (pun intended) She doesn't just delete and lash at the hateful comments, she lashes out at any comment with any real nutritional advice. She DOES only want people to kiss her ass. She's so manipulative that she asks for nutritional advice all the time but only in a validating way like (its ok that i do this right, ect), if someone were to respond with actual advice (actually thats not ok, try this) she looses her shit. I have examples but its total a-log powerleveling


----------



## XXIchic (Nov 4, 2017)

Lmao she totally caught on to us with her whole meltdown over at Candy's channel..Chantal even you can't deny how desperate and stirring that made you look



FatGirlLaughHate said:


> You can’t delete our comments off here. This will be forever on the internet linked to your giant pasty face. It’s only a matter of time before someone doxes you and if and when a future potential employer googles you, he or she will see what a massive fucking moron you are and how many people despise you and they’ll observe firsthand how much of a slobby lazy sloth you are.



I doubt she will last on Youtube forever let alone another year with how much of an attitude she has and how she acts and treats her subscribers. Eventually more and more people will just catch on or they'll just get tired of her contradicting herself saying 'no more fast food fridays' and then a week later there's like two fast food fridays back up. She cannot meet any of her subscribers who try and help her to get better halfway and immediately blocks, deletes or starts to ignore them. She can't handle this way of life, and it's only a matter of time before she disappears off Youtube. She says in her Panera video that she's sitting there trying, trying for what? You've hardly made any of the walking vlogs you promised and you still get takeout and don't even have a meal plan for the day. Yeah, real legitimate Chantal.


----------



## The hash slinging slasher (Nov 5, 2017)

She loves when her viewers suck on her fat ass and apparently they love it too.

It's disturbing yet in a way...comical.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 5, 2017)

She has such victim mentality. There were people in her comments section who have really given her decent advice and did it in polite way. She expects people to sit through the ads in her videos, for which she gets paid for, and only applaud her and cheer her on? Lol. Im sure everyone uses ad blocks anyway.

Yeah and the morons who constantly write shit like "you go girl" or "little steps, beautiful, don't be too hard on yourself" are either:

A) feeling really sorry for this human mountain
B) secretly want her to eat herself to death
C) are Chantal's sock puppets

I feel sorry for Bibi. They can't even go on holidays cos if she laid on the beach Green Peace would arrive and push her back to the sea. I wonder if they have XL King size bed because she looks like she'd take the entire space of a regular one. And he has to sleep next to her when she has her mask on and probably makes wheezing noises all through the night.

The sad thing is that when she finally kicks the bucket all her enablers will write how they wish she had taken care of herself while she still could.


----------



## weaselhat (Nov 5, 2017)

RussianBlonde said:


> She also posted a second video where she unwraps new clothes she had ordered online. She pulls out a top the size of a military tent, looks at it and says :"I hope this is gonna fit me". She also shows us a bra which looks like two parachutes sown together and a fake diamond choker. I really doubt this choker is gonna fit her because her neck has more rolls than a bakery and looks like christmas ham at best.


It's really a bad idea for fat people to order clothes.  Take your fat ass to a store and try them on for ffs.  at least then, that would be alittle exercise.


----------



## FatGirlLaughHate (Nov 5, 2017)

You all made me giggle. Human mountain lol. Love it. 

Can you imagine Bibi, the small African security guard, coming home from work in the dark. He opens the door to their crummy apartment, feeling his way around in the dark. He moves quietly into the living room to see the giant bulbous-forheaded Chantal bathed in the glow of her Dell computer. Sitting on her squashed ottoman, a large pile of food in front of her, a dozen dipping sauces places strategically around her massive serving plate which is balanced on an old greasy Pizza Pizza box, nary a napkin in sight. One cat on each meaty shoulder as she forks as much food as humanly possible onto her dollar store fork, stabbing the mountain of food seven, eight, nine times to achieve maximum cringe. She’s talking into the void again, breathlessly screeching, “Now I don’t normally eat like this but this is the first thing I’ve eaten all day!” as she stares longingly at the the cheese covered glob on her fork. Even her eyes are fat, Bibi thinks as he watches in horror as she dips a slice of pizza in fucking ketchup. “This is vegan ketchup so it’s healthy!” she gasps as she becomes winded from lifting the fork up and down so many times. “I dont give a damn about the haters, I have a thick skin. I mean, I have to eat SOMETHING, don’t I?” Bibi slowly realizes how far he has fallen from reality when he was a proud African man, not afraid of speaking or going out in public with others. Her “thick skin” only makes her resemble a rhino even more. Her piggy eyes dart back and forth as she thinks about how many people are disgusted by her. “People are so mean to me and they hate me because I am fat!” Bibi realizes how fucking stupid she as, because he has a secret YouTube account that he uses to vent his frustrations out on her channel. Chantal is oblivious to Bibi standing ten feet away in the dark as she keeps telling herself that she has a food addiction, something she has only heard of a month ago and must mention at least three times in each video. “I’m a food addict, so it’s okay that I’m eating 3,000 calories in one sitting. I’m an ADDICT. It’s a medical condition.” 

Chantal wipes her greasy, bulging pig fingers on a new pair of pants that Bibi and the social services of Ottawa have paid for. He lets out a small whimper and WHAM! Chantal uses all of her remaining neck muscles to crane her massive torso around and sees her poor African roommate standing in the shadowy doorway. We the viewers notice how her forehead fat is getting more pronounced, jutting out an inch and a half from her face. Her eyebrows are turned in a witches arch from our vantage of the side of her massive bowling ball of a head. 

“Heeeeheeee!” she screeches, turning back to the camera. The lights dim and Bibi’s fate is sealed. 

The end.


----------



## kaiwaii (Nov 5, 2017)

I have a hard time believing her comment  a few videos back about the ''half cyst, half tumor'' on her ovaries. And it's taking this long to get an MRI when Cancer is suspected? I live in Ontario too and a person would be getting the MRI in under a week (sometimes even the next day) with something so serious and there would also be a biopsy. Fishy.


----------



## XXIchic (Nov 5, 2017)

She said she doesn't want to go on holiday yet because she's too embarrassed about paying for two plane seats!


----------



## weaselhat (Nov 5, 2017)

kaiwaii said:


> I have a hard time believing her comment  a few videos back about the ''half cyst, half tumor'' on her ovaries. And it's taking this long to get an MRI when Cancer is suspected? I live in Ontario too and a person would be getting the MRI in under a week (sometimes even the next day) with something so serious and there would also be a biopsy. Fishy.


  It probably isn't any medical facilities fault her situation hasn't been checked out.  I get the impression she is dragging  her feet.


----------



## wheelpower (Nov 5, 2017)

kaiwaii said:


> I have a hard time believing her comment  a few videos back about the ''half cyst, half tumor'' on her ovaries. And it's taking this long to get an MRI when Cancer is suspected? I live in Ontario too and a person would be getting the MRI in under a week (sometimes even the next day) with something so serious and there would also be a biopsy. Fishy.



IDK if she's using Ontario medical services or Quebec services (considering she lives in QC) Quebec has shit medical services compared to Ontario but she's prob dragging her feet or lying as usual


----------



## Gawdamit (Nov 5, 2017)

Wow, I love reading all your comments. You guys are great. Chantal acts like she's a great catch and any man would be lucky to have her. Barf. Did you all catch her comment in her Panera salad video where she got a bun with the salad but wasn't going to eat it? Yeah right. She woofed that bun down her throat soon as the camera went off. Who is she trying to kid?


----------



## The hash slinging slasher (Nov 5, 2017)

Gawdamit said:


> Wow, I love reading all your comments. You guys are great. Chantal acts like she's a great catch and any man would be lucky to have her. Barf. Did you all catch her comment in her Panera salad video where she got a bun with the salad but wasn't going to eat it? Yeah right. She woofed that bun down her throat soon as the camera went off. Who is she trying to kid?



I don't know how it works in Canada but all the Panera's I've been allow you choose a side of chips, apple slices, or bread with any meal. Of course, if you don't want a side then you don't have to order one. What a shocker! 

If she didn't want the bun (like she claims) she should've just not gotten it. 

Chantal, we weren't born yesterday bitch.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 5, 2017)

Did you guys see these 4 videos on her weight loss channel? She abandoned it now but its a good laugh, by the way her feet are nasty:


----------



## stonemask (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## whysoserious (Nov 6, 2017)

FatGirlLaughHate said:


> You all made me giggle. Human mountain lol. Love it.
> 
> Can you imagine Bibi, the small African security guard, coming home from work in the dark. He opens the door to their crummy apartment, feeling his way around in the dark. He moves quietly into the living room to see the giant bulbous-forheaded Chantal bathed in the glow of her Dell computer. Sitting on her squashed ottoman, a large pile of food in front of her, a dozen dipping sauces places strategically around her massive serving plate which is balanced on an old greasy Pizza Pizza box, nary a napkin in sight. One cat on each meaty shoulder as she forks as much food as humanly possible onto her dollar store fork, stabbing the mountain of food seven, eight, nine times to achieve maximum cringe. She’s talking into the void again, breathlessly screeching, “Now I don’t normally eat like this but this is the first thing I’ve eaten all day!” as she stares longingly at the the cheese covered glob on her fork. Even her eyes are fat, Bibi thinks as he watches in horror as she dips a slice of pizza in fucking ketchup. “This is vegan ketchup so it’s healthy!” she gasps as she becomes winded from lifting the fork up and down so many times. “I dont give a damn about the haters, I have a thick skin. I mean, I have to eat SOMETHING, don’t I?” Bibi slowly realizes how far he has fallen from reality when he was a proud African man, not afraid of speaking or going out in public with others. Her “thick skin” only makes her resemble a rhino even more. Her piggy eyes dart back and forth as she thinks about how many people are disgusted by her. “People are so mean to me and they hate me because I am fat!” Bibi realizes how fucking stupid she as, because he has a secret YouTube account that he uses to vent his frustrations out on her channel. Chantal is oblivious to Bibi standing ten feet away in the dark as she keeps telling herself that she has a food addiction, something she has only heard of a month ago and must mention at least three times in each video. “I’m a food addict, so it’s okay that I’m eating 3,000 calories in one sitting. I’m an ADDICT. It’s a medical condition.”
> 
> ...



Girl, you're the best! Who wants part II?

Imagine Chantal when she reads it xD

P.S. This story is way waaaaaay better creepypasta than yours, Chantal! Hee hee


----------



## wheelpower (Nov 6, 2017)

stonemask said:


>



Wow, she's looking bigger than ever here. She's also slipping back into her old ways, a blizzard? really? she is the last person who needs a blizzard


----------



## Gawdamit (Nov 6, 2017)

Yeah, well, since the nurse (in her cyst story) told her, her cysts weren't caused by obesity, she's going to eat what she wants now with a little healthy thrown in to cancel out the junk. LOL


----------



## whysoserious (Nov 6, 2017)

Gawdamit said:


> Yeah, well, since the nurse (in her cyst story) told her, her cysts weren't caused by obesity, she's going to eat what she wants now with a little healthy thrown in to cancel out the junk. LOL



Not completely healthy but 'healthier' which cracks me up. LOL


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 6, 2017)

She's definitely slipping back. Making jokes about her FitnessPal app not working and saying stuff like "meh, who cares?". And then asking the viewers how many calories is she eating. You can Google it you lazy fat bitch. And I'm sure if somebody actually did post calorie content for that meal she'd delete the comment anyway.


----------



## FatGirlLaughHate (Nov 6, 2017)

whysoserious said:


> Girl, you're the best! Who wants part II?
> 
> Imagine Chantal when she reads it xD
> 
> P.S. This story is way waaaaaay better creepypasta than yours, Chantal! Hee hee




I will do a part II next time I'm at work bored as fuck, hate watching her jiggly jowls hypnotically sway back and forth as she overeats to the delight of her intellectually vapid minions.

Also, totally a side note but why the fuck does she bother with makeup? She reminds me of one of those annoying older women from the neighborhood in Edward Scissorhands...you know, the giant one.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 6, 2017)

FatGirlLaughHate said:


> Also, totally a side note but why the fuck does she bother with makeup? She reminds me of one of those annoying older women from the neighborhood in Edward Scissorhands...you know, the giant one.




Who the fuck knows, her gob is so huge and bloated she probably uses entire foundation jar in 2 days.  But yeah I don't know why the fat slug even bothers when she's only ever out to stew in her car eating burgers.


----------



## whysoserious (Nov 6, 2017)

Either she's getting that surgery or 'the hate' is too strong xD


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Nov 6, 2017)

"Sexy Boy", really????!!!   this music would have been more appropriate.


----------



## Anna230760 (Nov 6, 2017)

whysoserious said:


> Either she's getting that surgery or 'the hate' is too strong xD



Notice how she doesn't say why she's going away, how hard would it be to type a sentence or two explaining a reason? Instead she purposely leaves it ambiguous for attention. She wants people to  reach out to her.


----------



## wheelpower (Nov 6, 2017)

She made a "pray for texas" video, anything for that extra $$$ eh chantal? You're disgusting


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 6, 2017)

She is absolutely unbelievable and has 0 shame or respect, now she's making " thoughts and prayers for texas video" which she knows very well generates her more views as people use youtube as their news source. What a vile cunt.


----------



## FatGirlLaughHate (Nov 7, 2017)

She is lurking like the sly pig she is because if you notice, none of the comments on the newest vid are negative. They're all "We love you, I love your makeup, I want you to drown me with your massive cottage cheese ass!!!" so she's still constantly checking her channel. 

You're fucking foul, Chantal.


----------



## Octomet (Nov 7, 2017)

FatGirlLaughHate said:


> She is lurking like the sly pig she is because if you notice, none of the comments on the newest vid are negative. They're all "We love you, I love your makeup, I want you to drown me with your massive cottage cheese ass!!!" so she's still constantly checking her channel.
> 
> You're fucking foul, Chantal.


Agreed. Whatever she's doing isn't too consuming because she was commenting all over one of Truthfully Trisha's live streams earlier this evening.


----------



## Henessey (Nov 7, 2017)

whysoserious said:


> Either she's getting that surgery or 'the hate' is too strong xD



She isn't getting any surgery, she would have whined about it in all her videos. She is eating more junk food in peace...maybe doing another compilation like the junkie she is .


----------



## SpessCaptain (Nov 7, 2017)

So guys, popping in for a warning. Don't use colors or gimmicky posting styles, we do not accept that shit, please follow the rules. Also read up on A-logging and don't do it.


----------



## FatGirlLaughHate (Nov 7, 2017)

So I can't post another behind-the-dinnerplate story of Chantal? Just curious, I don't want to piss off any mods. I'm new here.


----------



## whysoserious (Nov 7, 2017)

FatGirlLaughHate said:


> So I can't post another behind-the-dinnerplate story of Chantal? Just curious, I don't want to piss off any mods. I'm new here.


I think mod meant bold pink font, not your story  But it's better to ask  @Valiant


----------



## SpessCaptain (Nov 7, 2017)

whysoserious said:


> I think mod meant bold pink font, not your story  But it's better to ask  @Valiant


Yep.

You bitches are below me, I don't particularly care bout any of you. If you have content, post it.


----------



## Gawdamit (Nov 7, 2017)

Chantal was in another livestream last night and told everyone she is sick. Someone told her to drink lots of water and take vitamin C. She eats up all the sympathy like burgers and fries


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 7, 2017)

Octomet said:


> Agreed. Whatever she's doing isn't too consuming because she was commenting all over one of Truthfully Trisha's live streams earlier this evening.



Can you still see them? I think she might have deleted her comments which would make sense if she reads this forum, she'll know we'd get screen shots



Gawdamit said:


> Chantal was in another livestream last night and told everyone she is sick. Someone told her to drink lots of water and take vitamin C. She eats up all the sympathy like burgers and fries



was that deleted too?


----------



## Octomet (Nov 7, 2017)

RussianBlonde said:


> Can you still see them? I think she might have deleted her comments which would make sense if she reads this forum, she'll know we'd get screen shots


If a live stream is left up for viewing, after no longer being live, the comments/chat section is no longer viewable. All you can hope is that the host read the comment while streaming, to hear it that way.


----------



## whysoserious (Nov 7, 2017)

Whose live stream was she on?


----------



## Octomet (Nov 7, 2017)

whysoserious said:


> Whose live stream was she on?


The one I saw was a Truthfully Trisha stream, Chantal was being supportive of her in the chat. I don't know if it'll still be up though, it appears some of the streaming was taken down.


----------



## Anna230760 (Nov 7, 2017)

Chantal sighting on the new AL video an hour ago encouraging AL to block and delete the haters and how similar their paths are. She seems to now be engaged in full-on deflect mode with the people responding to her comments.  She's even commenting to other people's comments being as vile and miserable as ever!


----------



## whysoserious (Nov 7, 2017)

Anna230760 said:


> Chantal sighting on the new AL video an hour ago encouraging AL to block and delete the haters and how similar their paths are. She seems to now be engaged in full-on deflect mode with the people responding to her comments.  She's even commenting to other people's comments being as vile and miserable as ever!


I'm lost for words. She's getting more stupid every day. So desperate for attention...


----------



## kaiwaii (Nov 7, 2017)

I wonder if this absence is some type of vacation. By the way, Chantal didn't ask her subscribers for any money over her health crisis lately did she?


----------



## Anna230760 (Nov 7, 2017)

She makes 5 grand a month off of us guys lmao


----------



## wheelpower (Nov 7, 2017)

Anna230760 said:


> She makes 5 grand a month off of us guys lmao



yeah like hell she does, I don't believe for a second she makes 5k from YT. Amber said she only makes 1k a MONTH from YT


----------



## Gawdamit (Nov 7, 2017)

Chantal was in 'bitchin and eatin' livestream last night where she announced she was sick. Another couple of fat slobs stuffing their enormous fat faces for views. Chantal goes in a lot of different livestreams. Chantal made a video today saying she's been sick to her stomach. She's always sick to her stomach. I suspect she eats and eats until she's sick to her stomach. Her stomach must be stretched beyond belief. That's why her plates of food are so huge. That's how much she needs to fill her gigantic stomach. She's so disgusting. Isn't eating large quantities of food and then throwing up called bulimia?


----------



## Henessey (Nov 8, 2017)

Anna230760 said:


> Chantal sighting on the new AL video an hour ago encouraging AL to block and delete the haters and how similar their paths are. She seems to now be engaged in full-on deflect mode with the people responding to her comments.  She's even commenting to other people's comments being as vile and miserable as ever!


 
It seems she deleted her post on AL 's video. Why does she do that? Does she even sleep?


----------



## FatGirlLaughHate (Nov 8, 2017)

She sleeps all day and is driving around til the wee hours of the morning going to 4 different fast food places and then passing out after consuming 10k calories. She is DYING for someone to suggest a 10k challenge.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 8, 2017)

wheelpower said:


> yeah like hell she does, I don't believe for a second she makes 5k from YT. Amber said she only makes 1k a MONTH from YT



You can see here how much she makes: 

https://socialblade.com/youtube/channel/UCAmRK4tVUQMhLSE8KHUa4uA

These are estimates based on assumption that all her viewers watch the ads. I'm sure majority have ad blocks installed.


----------



## whysoserious (Nov 8, 2017)

RussianBlonde said:


> You can see here how much she makes:
> 
> https://socialblade.com/youtube/channel/UCAmRK4tVUQMhLSE8KHUa4uA
> 
> These are estimates based on assumption that all her viewers watch the ads. I'm sure majority have ad blocks installed.


Social blade is not the best source. They are only estimating how much she could possibly make. I think she could make around 700 to 1K USD.  Ad block + her not putting up content regularly over last two months = smaller revenue. She could make like I stated since she puts so many ads in her videos. I saw few of them without AdBlock. I feel like everything goes back into food and occasionally clothes and cosmetics. She certainly does not make 5k like she wrote in that comment mentioned earlier.


----------



## chocolateninjas (Nov 8, 2017)

whysoserious said:


> Social blade is not the best source. They are only estimating how much she could possibly make. I think she could make around 700 to 1K USD.  Ad block + her not putting up content regularly over last two months = smaller revenue. She could make like I stated since she puts so many ads in her videos. I saw few of them without AdBlock. I feel like everything goes back into food and occasionally clothes and cosmetics. She certainly does not make 5k like she wrote in that comment mentioned earlier.



There's no way she could make that much she always says her videos are getting demonetized too on other people's posts


----------



## whysoserious (Nov 8, 2017)

chocolateninjas said:


> There's no way she could make that much she always says her videos are getting demonetized too on other people's posts


She can say that but unless you are her you can't possibly know how much she makes so I'm just saying what I think based on what other mukbangers said before. Demonetized? She's just looking for pity. Come on, eating is not violating Youtube's policies.


----------



## Anna230760 (Nov 8, 2017)

whysoserious said:


> She can say that but unless you are her you can't possibly know how much she makes so I'm just saying what I think based on what other mukbangers said before. Demonetized? She's just looking for pity. Come on, eating is not violating Youtube's policies.



Eating isn't but some of her story times involve sex, rape, drugs, some swearing, those do all violate YouTube policy so I can see why some of her videos are demonetized.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 8, 2017)

She doesn't make 5K, not even close, and she's not getting demotized either.  She's a lying liar who lies.  About everything.   She's AL 2.0 as far as I'm concerned after her latest week of stupidity and lies.


----------



## chocolateninjas (Nov 8, 2017)

Anna230760 said:


> Eating isn't but some of her story times involve sex, rape, drugs, some swearing, those do all violate YouTube policy so I can see why some of her videos are demonetized.



Another Mukbang channel I follow is fairly PG but their videos get demonetized the next day it goes up. I feel like YouTube sees Mukbang as a fetish thing because of feeders who watch chantal, bitchin and eatin, and AL


----------



## thejackal (Nov 8, 2017)

This is epic:






Chantal is a "content creator" that had a dream about "troll away" a product the company "Franklin and Franklin" pitched to her in a "dream".  The eating sounds are orgasmic, especially so, in this one.  I won't spoil the rest of it but it's a doozy and I'm only 2/3 in she just posted it.  Wouldn't be surprised to see her do a live stream tonight she's desperate for attention after the "break".  FWIW early ratio was 18/4, not good for chantal she's getting more haters. (wonder why...)


----------



## Anna230760 (Nov 8, 2017)

thejackal said:


> This is epic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's incorporating us into her dreams, how flattering. Side note, with her $5,000/month YouTube paycheck she couldn't afford a decent hair cut? Her hair looks atrocious!


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 8, 2017)

holy crap, she eats like a pig, can you imagine taking her to a restaurant? why does she need such enormous mouthfulls?


----------



## Gawdamit (Nov 9, 2017)

I remember Chantal when she first started her youtube channel. She ripped apart a skinny mukbanger for eating a large quantity of food. WTF? She doesn't eat a lot of food in one sitting? Chantal is a joke pretending she doesn't eat all day or only eats what you see on her videos. She's is a vile disgusting pig of a liar who hides food from BiBi and eats it when he's asleep or at work.  Junk food is her life, she lives for junk food. She repulses me at the sight of her. She's so fucking fat, she has to push her car seat all the way back. She doesn't want to hear it when you tell her - when she reaches that point, she should do something about her weight. She'll lash out at you and call you a troll. She didn't have many haters at the beginning of her channel but now, she's getting a lot of people hating her. She never went in Truthfully Trisha's livestreams until Trisha went on Dr Phil. Now she stalks Trisha every day, telling her how much she loves her to get shout outs from Trisha for more views and subs on her channel. See how desperate she is? She's not making 5k a month on youtube but that's her goal.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 9, 2017)

Gawdamit said:


> I remember Chantal when she first started her youtube channel. She ripped apart a skinny mukbanger for eating a large quantity of food. WTF? She doesn't eat a lot of food in one sitting? Chantal is a joke pretending she doesn't eat all day or only eats what you see on her videos. She's is a vile disgusting pig of a liar who hides food from BiBi and eats it when he's asleep or at work.  Junk food is her life, she lives for junk food. She repulses me at the sight of her. She's so fucking fat, she has to push her car seat all the way back. She doesn't want to hear it when you tell her - when she reaches that point, she should do something about her weight. She'll lash out at you and call you a troll. She didn't have many haters at the beginning of her channel but now, she's getting a lot of people hating her. She never went in Truthfully Trisha's livestreams until Trisha went on Dr Phil. Now she stalks Trisha every day, telling her how much she loves her to get shout outs from Trisha for more views and subs on her channel. See how desperate she is? She's not making 5k a month on youtube but that's her goal.



She constantly is bitching about how "skinny mukbangers get to eat whatever they want!"  Yea no shit, because they have this thing called self control and it's a treat for them.  Unlike Chantal who always lies and says "teehee haven't ate anything today" before she inhales her food -- the skinny ones probably make that their only meal for the day.

She's a really vile person it's starting to show more and more.  I actually thought she was a decent person when she started, simple sure, but also a decent person.  Boy was I wrong.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 9, 2017)

thejackal said:


> She constantly is bitching about how "skinny mukbangers get to eat whatever they want!"  Yea no shit, because they have this thing called self control and it's a treat for them.  Unlike Chantal who always lies and says "teehee haven't ate anything today" before she inhales her food -- the skinny ones probably make that their only meal for the day.
> 
> She's a really vile person it's starting to show more and more.  I actually thought she was a decent person when she started, simple sure, but also a decent person.  Boy was I wrong.



This, she really is a cunt. She thinks people are having a go at her because she's shaped like a bag of sugar and weights as much as a mammoth but the truth is there is plenty of other fat mukbangers who are lovely, such as HF and Wendy, Ive never seen them making any excuses for themselves or lashing out.  She doesnt realize that people are watching her because its like watching a car crash.


----------



## wheelpower (Nov 9, 2017)

For someone who makes 5k a month she sure does live in a shitty apartment, drives a shitty car, has shitty clothes and can't afford a haircut. hmmm


----------



## thejackal (Nov 9, 2017)

Today's video:






Christ, talks about pooping into a sock and going on benzos in the first 5 minutes.  What a trainwreck.  Yea, benzos, that's just what  she needs.


----------



## wheelpower (Nov 9, 2017)

thejackal said:


> Today's video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She ordered a wrap, more chicken and rice/potatoes on the side plus a salad? easily 1000 calories right there but she thinks this is healthy somehow?


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 9, 2017)

did you notice how small her bites were today? She really paid attention to putting little on her fork, lmfao , she must have read what we were saying about her taking giant bites. 

 And what a vile pig she is. She's talking about crapping and she's eating. Ugh...And on top of that she reveals she drools in her sleep, wears a sleeping mask and then has to take a shit in a middle of the night on a regular basis and her dumps are so huge they clog the toilet...how fucking sexy. I'm sure she farts like a rhino in her sleep too, the douvet must be flying. Jesus, shes so gross.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 9, 2017)

RussianBlonde said:


> did you notice how small her bites were today? She really paid attention to putting little on her fork, lmfao , she must have read what we were saying about her taking giant bites.
> 
> And what a vile pig she is. She's talking about crapping and she's eating. Ugh...And on top of that she reveals she drools in her sleep, wears a sleeping mask and then has to take a shit in a middle of the night on a regular basis and her dumps are so huge they clog the toilet...how fucking sexy. I'm sure she farts like a rhino in her sleep too, the douvet must be flying. Jesus, shes so gross.



She said on a video recently that she can't keep the bedroom door closed (to keep the cats out) because she farts too much.  I really try not to a-log on her but FFS how much do you have to eat every single day (4K calories apparently) to have gas so bad at night that you can't sleep with the door closed, no matter how small the bedroom?

Come on gurl.  I think she did so much toilet talk tonight because she knows she'll get more of the fetish freaks watching.  It's disgusting.  How are you talking about taking a crap while you are eating?  And she had another triple carb meal today.  Rice, and potatoes on top of a big ole Gyro loaded with tzatziki  sauce.  She dips the potatoes in sour cream, of course.


----------



## kaiwaii (Nov 9, 2017)

Her upper arm area has developed cellulite she's gained so much weight there lately. I believe her to be OVER 400 pounds at this point despite what she says.

5k a month from youtube but still gets her hair cut at presumably first choice? lol. Come on.


----------



## XXIchic (Nov 9, 2017)

thejackal said:


> Come on gurl.  I think she did so much toilet talk tonight because she knows she'll get more of the fetish freaks watching.  It's disgusting.  How are you talking about taking a crap while you are eating?  And she had another triple carb meal today.  Rice, and potatoes on top of a big ole Gyro loaded with tzatziki  sauce.  She dips the potatoes in sour cream, of course.



I always try to eat with her but she talks about the most disgusting things that it just puts me off my food. What is her logic when it comes to eating and bringing up the most vile topics? She must be an absolute pleasure to have at a restaurant or dinner party..


----------



## FatGirlLaughHate (Nov 10, 2017)

This was the most disgusting video this pig has ever made. I am at a fucking loss for words. There is no end to her filth. I can't imagine how horrible her shits are.


----------



## Anna230760 (Nov 10, 2017)

Why does she always attribute her frequent bowel movements to not having a gallbladder and not because of her horrendous extremely high-fat diet? I don't have a gallbladder either, never had issues with more frequent bowel movements past a month post-op. ugh, her excuses are never ending!!


----------



## whysoserious (Nov 10, 2017)

She's evolving like a fucking Pokemon. Getting bigger and more disgusting every video.

Why does she always have to look up to the ceiling and raise eyebrows while taking a bite?
I was wondering and maybe some of you have a theory about that


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 10, 2017)

whysoserious said:


> Why does she always have to look up to the ceiling and raise eyebrows while taking a bite?
> I was wondering and maybe some of you have a theory about that



There is probably a peeling piece of paint on the ceiling that looks like a Dorito so she's waiting for it to fall down so she can eat it.


----------



## Henessey (Nov 10, 2017)

Who else remembers when she was vegan for a day and dishing out advice she googled despite her cheese addiction. I literally laughed when I re watched it. She talked about how disgusting we "dairy people" support sad cows while wolfing down the ice cream.
With the amount of cheese she inhales, she should be a poster child for sad cow cheese factory. Silly girl






RussianBlonde said:


> There is probably a peeling piece of paint on the ceiling that looks like a Dorito so she's waiting for it to fall down so she can eat it.


 lmao . Funny


----------



## whysoserious (Nov 10, 2017)

Henessey said:


> Who else remembers when she was vegan for a day and dishing out advice she googled despite her cheese addiction. I literally laughed when I re watched it. She talked about how disgusting we "dairy people" support sad cows while wolfing down the ice cream.
> With the amount of cheese she inhales, she should be a poster child for sad cow cheese factory. Silly girlView attachment 311290



This video is from May 2017. Look how much she gained, especially on her face and neck.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 10, 2017)

Henessey said:


> Who else remembers when she was vegan for a day and dishing out advice she googled despite her cheese addiction. I literally laughed when I re watched it. She talked about how disgusting we "dairy people" support sad cows while wolfing down the ice cream.
> With the amount of cheese she inhales, she should be a poster child for sad cow cheese factory. Silly girlView attachment 311290




The ice cream she's eating is Salted Caramel by So Delicious and contains 18g of sugar per half a cup. Yet this moron thinks that it's ok as long as it doesnt contain high fructose syrup, which is the exact the same thing. How do people get so stupid?


----------



## stonemask (Nov 10, 2017)

Chantal is so gross. I really don't understand her, or her blind followers. It's one thing to like someone as a "mukbanger" but she contradicts herself to no end - she'll talk about her health, have one video where she orders a fucking salad from panera bread ONCE, and then some stupid hiatus video of her being sick but within 2 days she is back. Obviously just dying for attention. She must really be lonely irl.

Now, what I don't understand at all is the order of her videos. Really? You're going to pretend to appear healthy and order a salad from panera bread and then address your "haters". Hm. Ok. Then a video of you eating a gyro & carbs in your car, then some gigantic plate of fucking pasta, and again a gyro with potatoes and rice.

Anyone notice how in her latest video (Potatoes + Rice Gyro) that she states that she will be saving some of the food for BiBi? Yet starts to wolf down that gyro, and then proceeds to eat the rice, potatoes and salad with one skewer of chicken. She ate about half of his food. Not to mention, she is eating OVER his plate and putting her olive seeds in it. I couldn't help but cringe when she closed the container and said she'd save it for BiBi.

Maybe this is just a personal pet peeve of mine, but I think it's pretty gross to eat over someone else's plate, claim to save it for them, and basically just leave your food scraps in there and then "save it" for your loved one. Why don't you put your own portion on your own plate? That way your disgusting food scraps, saliva, crumbs, and discarded olive seeds aren't in someone else's plate.

And how the hell do you go and order take out but you don't even have the basic necessities at home, like paper towels & toilet paper? And on video she is just shamelessly admitting perhaps using a dirty sock. We all know you've done that before, you nasty hoe. God she is fucking disgusting.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 10, 2017)

stonemask said:


> Chantal is so gross. I really don't understand her, or her blind followers. It's one thing to like someone as a "mukbanger" but she contradicts herself to no end - she'll talk about her health, have one video where she orders a fucking salad from panera bread ONCE, and then some stupid hiatus video of her being sick but within 2 days she is back. Obviously just dying for attention. She must really be lonely irl.
> 
> Now, what I don't understand at all is the order of her videos. Really? You're going to pretend to appear healthy and order a salad from panera bread and then address your "haters". Hm. Ok. Then a video of you eating a gyro & carbs in your car, then some gigantic plate of fucking pasta, and again a gyro with potatoes and rice.
> 
> ...



The #1 thing to know about Chantal is that she is extraordinarily stupid, even for a lolcow.   Some of it is probably willful ignorance like thinking a vegan oreo has no calories.  Some of it is just being born stupid, never attending college (for more than a few classes anyways) and never leaving her small shitty town in Ottawa to experience things.  Her life experience, at 33, basically consists of dating foreign men desperate for residency, a limited work history (used to work in retail I believe but quit) and now Youtube.  Unlike most Youtubers that are book stupid but at least have good emotional IQ, Chantal also has a low emotional intelligence and doesn't understand that people will expect things from her when she says she'll do them.

As the ice cream video from May shows, she is also deep into a new stage in her food addiction.  She appears to have gained about 25-40 lbs just this summer.  That's crazy.  

I think she's almost deserving of her own thread we'll see how it unfolds with her over the next few months.  I bet she continues on an AL path where her "haters" grow exponentially as more and more people turn into her trainwreck of a channel.


----------



## stonemask (Nov 10, 2017)

thejackal said:


> The #1 thing to know about Chantal is that she is extraordinarily stupid, even for a lolcow.   Some of it is probably willful ignorance like thinking a vegan oreo has no calories.  Some of it is just being born stupid, never attending college (for more than a few classes anyways) and never leaving her small shitty town in Ottawa to experience things.  Her life experience, at 33, basically consists of dating foreign men desperate for residency, a limited work history (used to work in retail I believe but quit) and now Youtube.  Unlike most Youtubers that are book stupid but at least have good emotional IQ, Chantal also has a low emotional intelligence and doesn't understand that people will expect things from her when she says she'll do them.
> 
> As the ice cream video from May shows, she is also deep into a new stage in her food addiction.  She appears to have gained about 25-40 lbs just this summer.  That's crazy.
> 
> I think she's almost deserving of her own thread we'll see how it unfolds with her over the next few months.  I bet she continues on an AL path where her "haters" grow exponentially as more and more people turn into her trainwreck of a channel.



I get that she is stupid, but she also seems pretty delusional and very inconsiderate of other people, which is why I brought up the food scraps & her disgusting crumbs on someone else's plate. Poor BiBi. He looked pretty suicidal in their cookbang together - he seems like a soft spoken and nice guy, but damn was that video awkward. Even Chantal knew that video was awkward - towards the end of the video she had a half smile/half grimace.

Anyway, I am rambling. I just watched the ice cream video of Chantal... Wow. The amount of "knowledge" on nutrition she is dropping as she gorges herself on ice cream. I don't know whether to laugh or scoff. I would think that she is well over 400 pounds right now, and if not, pretty fucking close to it. She gained a lot of weight from that ice cream video.

I'm not trying to put anyone down but I'm not going to pretend and support someone who is utterly stupid, especially to their own health. Dropping knowledge while you gorge on ice cream, sleeping with a mask on because you'd probably suffocate to death otherwise, gaining weight and not giving a F about your health and still binge eating on camera is bad. Just bad. Seek help Chantal.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 10, 2017)

thejackal said:


> The #1 thing to know about Chantal is that she is extraordinarily stupid, even for a lolcow.   Some of it is probably willful ignorance like thinking a vegan oreo has no calories.  Some of it is just being born stupid, never attending college (for more than a few classes anyways) and never leaving her small shitty town in Ottawa to experience things.  Her life experience, at 33, basically consists of dating foreign men desperate for residency, a limited work history (used to work in retail I believe but quit) and now Youtube.  Unlike most Youtubers that are book stupid but at least have good emotional IQ, Chantal also has a low emotional intelligence and doesn't understand that people will expect things from her when she says she'll do them.
> 
> As the ice cream video from May shows, she is also deep into a new stage in her food addiction.  She appears to have gained about 25-40 lbs just this summer.  That's crazy.
> 
> I think she's almost deserving of her own thread we'll see how it unfolds with her over the next few months.  I bet she continues on an AL path where her "haters" grow exponentially as more and more people turn into her trainwreck of a channel.




^ THIS. I am overwhelmed by her stupidity. She seems to love quackery, like naturopathy, I wouldn't be surprised if she was a fan of homeopathy too.  She thinks that vegan, organic and gluten free won't make her fat.  She "doesnt believe in keto" (even tho there are vegan versions of keto but shes too lazy to research it).  A week or so ago she had a video of a basic fried rice from your standard greasy asian take out place and she was telling her viewers how the rice was full of things "that are good for you". D.U.M.B!!


----------



## thejackal (Nov 10, 2017)

stonemask said:


> *I get that she is stupid, but she also seems pretty delusional and very inconsiderate of other people, which is why I brought up the food scraps & her disgusting crumbs on someone else's plate. *Poor BiBi. He looked pretty suicidal in their cookbang together - he seems like a soft spoken and nice guy, but damn was that video awkward. Even Chantal knew that video was awkward - towards the end of the video she had a half smile/half grimace.
> 
> Anyway, I am rambling. I just watched the ice cream video of Chantal... Wow. The amount of "knowledge" on nutrition she is dropping as she gorges herself on ice cream. I don't know whether to laugh or scoff. I would think that she is well over 400 pounds right now, and if not, pretty fucking close to it. She gained a lot of weight from that ice cream video.
> 
> I'm not trying to put anyone down but I'm not going to pretend and support someone who is utterly stupid, especially to their own health. Dropping knowledge while you gorge on ice cream, sleeping with a mask on because you'd probably suffocate to death otherwise, gaining weight and not giving a F about your health and still binge eating on camera is bad. Just bad. Seek help Chantal.



Yes, which is why I pointed out that she also has a very low emotional IQ.   Watch the video with her mom and sister.  Some would call her complete lack of self awareness and how she is being perceived as a form of autism -- I wouldn't argue otherwise.

As you said, look at Bibi in her video with him -- he has a look of dread that would shake even Camus.  And yet Chantal cannot read his body language and made him do the video anyways.  

Just watch more of her videos, if you can start at the beginning.  I was fooled by her initially as well thinking she was just ignorant about food and diet and was a nice, well adjusted person otherwise.  It's not at all like that.


----------



## stonemask (Nov 10, 2017)

thejackal said:


> Yes, which is why I pointed out that she also has a very low emotional IQ.   *Watch the video with her mom and sister.*  Some would call her complete lack of self awareness and how she is being perceived as a form of autism -- I wouldn't argue otherwise.
> 
> As you said, look at Bibi in her video with him -- he has a look of dread that would shake even Camus.  And yet Chantal cannot read his body language and made him do the video anyways.
> 
> *Just watch more of her videos, if you can start at the beginning*.  I was fooled by her initially as well thinking she was just ignorant about food and diet and was a nice, well adjusted person otherwise.  It's not at all like that.



Ah, well now that you mention autism. Makes sense. I watched that family mukbang and again couldn't stop cringing. Calling her sister out at saying she has some sort of mental disability was pretty fucked up of her to do, too. Why bring it up? Autism is a good theory.

When I first saw Chantal on youtube at first I did not think she was too bad. My perception of her quickly changed....


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 10, 2017)

thejackal said:


> Yes, which is why I pointed out that she also has a very low emotional IQ.   Watch the video with her mom and sister.  Some would call her complete lack of self awareness and how she is being perceived as a form of autism -- I wouldn't argue otherwise.
> 
> As you said, look at Bibi in her video with him -- he has a look of dread that would shake even Camus.  And yet Chantal cannot read his body language and made him do the video anyways.
> 
> Just watch more of her videos, if you can start at the beginning.  I was fooled by her initially as well thinking she was just ignorant about food and diet and was a nice, well adjusted person otherwise.  It's not at all like that.



Funny that you mentioned autism when she was the one to announce to everyone that her sister had a disability and that's why she was off in her family video. No Chantal, your sister is pretty and healthy, you're the one who's off and obviously a piece of shit too.


----------



## kaiwaii (Nov 10, 2017)

She also has the emotional age of a teenager. The way she interacts with people online and her style of speech remind me of a 16 year old girl. The way she poses for her selfies and does her makeup on her instagram account also reminds me of a myspace- era teen as opposed to a 33 year old woman in 2017.


----------



## DongMiguel (Nov 10, 2017)

First, in what world does she feel this story about overflowing her boyfriend's toilet with shit is appealing? It's disgusting. It's not endearing. At all. Secondly, how can someone talk about literal shit and eat at the same time? She's disgusting.


----------



## stonemask (Nov 10, 2017)

kaiwaii said:


> She also has the emotional age of a teenager. The way she interacts with people online and her style of speech remind me of a 16 year old girl. The way she poses for her selfies and does her makeup on her instagram account also reminds me of a myspace- era teen as opposed to a 33 year old woman in 2017.



Very good point. Perhaps she is sheltered... But probably not, she's got some pretty R-rated stories that are ridiculous and kind of unbelievable in nature. Maybe it's all fiction.


----------



## XXIchic (Nov 10, 2017)

She has a new fast food video out.

Her health is probably really deteriorating at this stage and she's looking really swollen and bloated as ever. You can tell she's full but she keeps gorging on her firehouse sub and eating CHIPS with water lmao. She also claims that after 77 videos or so of her talking about piss, drugs, shit and people who she says are dumber than her she needs to "be more careful" of what she talks about on her channel. Chantal claims her channel is what's paying for her bills but how is that realistic with only earning less than 180 dollars a month? She must be claiming a shit ton of money from the government...

I also get a feeling from this firehouse video that my theory might be right, I'm just watching the end now and I have a feeling she might make up a story about how she'll get this "cushy job" that pays her really well and that she'll have to stop doing youtube or focus on it less. Just judging by how much shit we're all digging up about her and how her haters are growing I'd say she'll leave in the next two months or so or post very infrequently atleast until she assumes the hate will die down and then come back explaining how she got sick of her job or the people and just had to return to doing "what she loves".


----------



## Anna230760 (Nov 10, 2017)

Yes, she looks extremely bloated and swollen. Also, when she said she was "sick" of takeout and said between the Greek food yesterday and Firehouse today... The awkward look she got on her face told me she's been eating tons of takeout this whole week. You're not going to be so sick of takeout from two meals. Who does she think she's kidding?


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## XXIchic (Nov 10, 2017)

It's not like she'll cook anything healthy. It'll just be vegan cheese with veggies, more spaghetti or "cassava" for another day or so before she goes back to binging on "healthy veggie subs" and takeout salad lmao. She has a plan for this "new job" which involves keeping her cysts in her body for another year or so, so she can get ahead and hopefully have a stable job. Is she out of her mind? She has also admitted to the whole internet that she copy and pasted everything from the internet and didn't even try for this job so I'm sure she'll get the call saying she didn't get it because of how much of a dumbass she is declaring that on a platform they can so easily find it...


----------



## FatGirlLaughHate (Nov 10, 2017)

In her latest gorge fest, at the end of the video Ham Beast talks about how she wants to have her own “beauty room” so she can “get even more creative”.  Can anyone tell me what this slob does that is even remotely creative? She eats massive amounts of food either in her crappy stained car or on a filthy pizza box. What is creative about that? Anyone?


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 10, 2017)

and she's saying how shes having an interview for "a very important job" that pays a lot of money. LMFAO, wasnt she working as a receptionist at the doctor's office and she got fired from it? What kind of very important job could she possibly do?


----------



## stonemask (Nov 10, 2017)

Wow what a fucking hog.

She is truly, undeniably an idiot of gigantic proportions. To even think that is even 33 years old and pulling this sort of shit is pretty mind boggling. I know that on camera she likes to act sweet, but that attitude has slowly diminished through her recent videos. I bet you dealing with her in real life she is difficult. She seems like the passive aggressive type.

Also, someone commented on her veggie sub video "Is it me or has she kind of lost it?" - Lol. Of course Chantal responds with "Nope! Just weird (teehee!)"

I don't get how she is talking about her health and now, this. THIS. Again. This whole fucking week. Girl we know you order take out all the time, you don't need to lie and act like you don't. We've seen you this whole week. Also, you couldn't even be fucked to get paper towels, could you? You are still using toilet paper?

Gross. Just.... no. Also she looks bad. She looks like she's about to blow up. She's also acting extra weird in this video. Lack of sleep, maybe? She's acting like she's losing her mind.


----------



## wheelpower (Nov 10, 2017)

Holy shit she looks so bad in this video! She's ageing rapidly, she has that Slaton look down....wonky eyes, bloated obese thing, way below average IQ


----------



## whysoserious (Nov 11, 2017)

I'm wondering if she was raised that stupid / low IQ or she just figured out it's better / easier. It seems like she just doesn't want to do things (excercise, be healthy, work, cook, clean, get up to grab something from other room), those things everyone else is doing everyday. Just normal life things. I honestly never met a person like her in my life. I'm really amazed that Bibi is still with her. On the other hand, we haven't seen him for a long time...


----------



## Gawdamit (Nov 11, 2017)

Chantal was on The Lez's livestream last night fighting with MFW because MFW doesn't like ALR. Now she is telling everyone she makes $4500 a month on youtube. Shes not going to quit muckbanging because its making her a lot of money. She thinks because she eats vegetables and vegan, she's not hurting her health. She really is an idiot. Everyone knows obesity causes many health problems and cancers. She's not just obese, she's morbidly obese. Don't expect her to lose weight anytime soon. Someday, she's going to regret all of this and it will be too late. You can't teach stupid


----------



## whysoserious (Nov 11, 2017)

XXIchic said:


> Lmao...are you suggesting he just up and left?? She did mention they boiled water for him to have a shower and that she made his lunch..I think just because she films while he's at work is no reason to jump to silly conclusions..


Just saying that she is the way she is and Bibi could finally say "fuck it, I'm done". This was just a little joke 
But who knows... Maybe he's with her because of visa and stuff. Maybe he really really loves her. Maybe he lost his mind


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 11, 2017)

somebody made this gif on ytt...lol..it's lietrally:


----------



## The hash slinging slasher (Nov 11, 2017)

I want to create a variety of Chantal videos: 

Chantal contradicting herself
Chantal orgasming while eating 
Chantal doing her obnoxious witch cackle 
Chantal randomly stating how much she loves stuff in between her talking


----------



## stonemask (Nov 12, 2017)

http://youtalktrash.com/forum/topic/the-chantal-eating-show-chantal-marie/

Just discovered the forum above. Yikes... Hate in full force. All of it is agreeable nontheless. Chantal contradicts herself so much I doubt she even knows what she's talking about herself half the time.

Is it just me or is she adding more ads in her videos?


----------



## Gawdamit (Nov 12, 2017)

I don't know how many ads Chantal has on her videos because I have Ad Blocker. She was on Bitchin and Eatin's livestream and talked about her MRI today for her cysts as she was woofing down a huge plate of Chinese food, egg rolls and a bag of chocolate bars. I would be terrified to have two large cysts in my body but it doesn't seem to phase her as she keeps eating inflammatory foods. They were joking about their fupas and Chantal said she loves her fupa. I wonder if her bf loves her fupa too. He has to be some kind of chubby chaser. I think Chantal would seriously do fat porn like HFC to pay the bills. Some one said she has a couple of feeders who pay her extra to eat for them. What I don't understand is why does she always talk about eating healthy and losing weight when its so obvious that's not her intention. That's why I have such a hard time believing anything she says including her story times. Her story times are her fantasies. Her life is one great big fantasy.


----------



## Henessey (Nov 12, 2017)

After her stupid comment on AL about how much money she makes from us "trolls" I now watch her on my laptop with the ad block. Tee hee...  watch ya dirty fat mouth next time bitch!


----------



## The hash slinging slasher (Nov 12, 2017)

XXIchic said:


> You just need to make a compilation of her saying she's going to eat healthy stuff and the next minute she's BINGIIIIIIING.



Agreed. Honestly though, I'm surprised she doesn't have any compilations on YouTube (at least none that I could find) Maybe it's because people are just starting to realize how much of a shitty, vomit-inducing, mentally deprived individual Chantal is?


----------



## XXIchic (Nov 12, 2017)

The hash slinging slasher said:


> Agreed. Honestly though, I'm surprised she doesn't have any compilations on YouTube (at least none that I could find) Maybe it's because people are just starting to realize how much of a shitty, vomit-inducing, mentally deprived individual Chantal is?



Maybe they have but she probably asks YT to take it down.


----------



## chocolateninjas (Nov 12, 2017)

XXIchic said:


> Maybe they have but she probably asks YT to take it down.



It's not that easy to get a video taken down, I mean you could claim copyright but I think you have to play a certain time per each of the videos, so if someone did 5 10 second clips from different videos then they could be okay.


----------



## The hash slinging slasher (Nov 12, 2017)

Does Chantal have a phobia of elevators because she fears she's gonna break it due to her weight or something?


----------



## XXIchic (Nov 12, 2017)

The hash slinging slasher said:


> Does Chantal have a phobia of elevators because she fears she's gonna break it due to her weight or something?



She said she is claustrophobic and doesn't like small, cramped spaces. When she first met her boyfriend he joked with her that he lived on the 9th floor of his apartment complex, and she stated that she didn't want to take the elevator and would try the stairs. How that wasn't equally as daunting for her I don't know.


----------



## FatGirlLaughHate (Nov 13, 2017)

I'm guessing her massive body got embarrassed or someone made fun of her in such a way that now she refuses to get on one. OR she made one go over the weight limit and got horrified. OR she's full of shit and pretends that she hates them just to get people to think she actually uses stairs. What fat monster wouldn't use an elevator and would rather take the stairs? I don't even like taking the stairs and I'm a normal weight.


----------



## whysoserious (Nov 13, 2017)

"I'm getting ready to film Mystery Monday" You just know she's gonna look like shit. She's so sweaty I bet she'll try something like "I went to the gym" or "I started walking/excercising". We know you didn't *heehee*


----------



## Anna230760 (Nov 13, 2017)

whysoserious said:


> "I'm getting ready to film Mystery Monday" You just know she's gonna look like shit. She's so sweaty I bet she'll try something like "I went to the gym" or "I started walking/excercising". We know you didn't *heehee*



Yikes, looking extra puffy today!


----------



## The hash slinging slasher (Nov 13, 2017)

I was bored


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 13, 2017)

FatGirlLaughHate said:


> My fucking God, that ham beast is tone deaf.




It's truly horrendous. I can't stop cringing when I hear her sing. 


Also, she just posted new vid. Her meal is obviously healthier but she's not getting any views, if you look at her videos the most watched ones are the ones where she's gorging on fast food. Her mainstream viewers are feeders and nobody's gonna want to watch her eat beans and talk about some boring crap.


----------



## kaiwaii (Nov 13, 2017)

Another one of her ''songs''


----------



## The hash slinging slasher (Nov 13, 2017)

RussianBlonde said:


> It's truly horrendous. I can't stop cringing when I hear her sing.



Yeah Chantal cannot sing. She doesn't have good vocal range and she sounds more out of breath than usual.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 13, 2017)

kaiwaii said:


> Another one of her ''songs''
> 
> https://youtu.be/3Ur4bYNv2xE



Hahahahahaha wtf is this shit, havent heard that one, it sounds like she's trapped in a well and crying for help


----------



## chocolateninjas (Nov 13, 2017)

This might be something that just urks me, but does anyone think it disrespectful for chantal to be sitting in front of a camera, stuffing her face while talking about tragic murders or disappearances while also making money from it?


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 14, 2017)

XXIchic said:


> Yes its abit strange. She'll start the video laughing and giggling/ making silly noises before going on to talking about these tragic murders/disappearances. She's the only Youtuber who I've seen do this, I get that these videos are almost as popular as mukbangs now but majority of the missing cases channels don't hover over their viewers making silly jokes or comments and showing off food before talking about it. I think she's trying to make eating and talking about that kind of thing popular, but she chooses the most horrendous cases and eats while talking about severed heads or rotting body parts. I was eating while watching that video today and almost barfed thinking about a severed head..



She also talks about crapping and farting and clogging someone's toilet with her nasty giant turd- all that while she's eating and her gob is full of food. She also posts videos like "Pray for texas" or pray for something else whenever there is a mass shooting or some other tragedy.  She doesnt have any filter when it comes to realizing what is appropriate and what is not. 

 Also, I have realized something, I am now pretty convinced she buys positive youtube comments. There is plenty of websites there which sell subscribers, likes and comments, some even have monthly subscriptions. The reason why I am almost 100% sure she buys them is because majority of the positive comments are all the same, under every video you will see a comment that says:

"Hey girl, just discovered your channel and can't stop watching, keep up the good work xoxo" or something like that, many of them are super generic and say shit like: you are sooo beautiful, loved the video, couldnt stop laughing (when she just spend 20 minutes talking about having a diarrhea and farting).  She's also done something to her comment section now because you never see comments any other than those being super complimentary.  Not even the neutral ones show up any more.

 I have an ad block so never see her ads but one person commented today that 5 ads in such a short video was excessive. 5 ads?? LOL, majority Im sure hav ad blocks and those who dont will stop watching if she continues.


----------



## FatGirlLaughHate (Nov 14, 2017)

She is online 24/7 - that's why you never see the negative comments because she deletes them pretty much as soon as they are posted. She truly lives, eats and sleeps in front of her shitty PC.


----------



## The hash slinging slasher (Nov 14, 2017)

XXIchic said:


> So does anyone know why Chantal wears the same clothes over & over? I swear I saw her wear that blue top for three videos straight...Once upon a time she made the effort to look nice but I guess that's gone out the window. Does she ever do laundry or clean up after herself or go shopping for something other than food once in a while? The only time I've seen her wearing anything different and remotely nice is when her mum buys her new tops. Maybe her mum is trying to give her a hint or something?



She probably wears the same outfits because nothing else will fit her. That or she films multiple videos where she stuffs her face more than once a day.


----------



## Henessey (Nov 14, 2017)

RussianBlonde said:


> 5 ads??



 It becoming obvious she's desperate for money.  Her fast food cash is running out.


----------



## whysoserious (Nov 14, 2017)

There is this function on youtube where you can filter your comments. You put words that are spam or unappropriate for you. Comments that consist these words won't show immediately. You will get a message to check them and you can delete them or accept them. She's probably using this too.

I like how she made Bibi talk a little bit in her latest video. There is no doubt she reads this forum now.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 14, 2017)

Choo choo, this train just keeps wrecking!






Here she is in all her gross ass glory.  Obscene amount of fatty and salty sauces/dips?  Check.   Cheesy carbs in massive amounts?  Check.  Thinks she's "trying" to "eat healthy" while talking about disgusting ass stuff?  Check.  Those spinach and cheese pastries are incredibly calorie rich.  They are basically deep fried dough stuff with cheese and sauteed spinach.  I would bet each one is 150-250 calories and she had seven (7!) of them in addition to everything else.


----------



## FatGirlLaughHate (Nov 14, 2017)

Perhaps one of the most cringiest things that Ham Beast does is how she tries to act like she is knowledgeable about any of these "unsolved" cases she babbles about. She obviously reads an article or watches a video about some murder case and then acts like she knows what she's talking about. It's kind of like what she does when she does a "cookbang"; she says things like, "Put the vegan cheese sauce in the pan. I use 4 cups, but you can use as much as you want!" Like no shit, you fucking slob, it's cooking. You can use as much of or as little of anything as you want.

I've told a couple friends about Chantal's channel and  I am about to expose them to the Fat Cringe in a few minutes. They didn't believe me that there's a 400 lb Canadian who stuffs her face on camera while brain dead fatties tell her she's beautiful.

I'm so excited..


----------



## thejackal (Nov 14, 2017)

FatGirlLaughHate said:


> Perhaps one of the most cringiest things that Ham Beast does is how she tries to act like she is knowledgeable about any of these "unsolved" cases she babbles about. She obviously reads an article or watches a video about some murder case and then acts like she knows what she's talking about. It's kind of like what she does when she does a "cookbang"; she says things like, "Put the vegan cheese sauce in the pan. I use 4 cups, but you can use as much as you want!" Like no shit, you fucking slob, it's cooking. You can use as much of or as little of anything as you want.
> 
> I've told a couple friends about Chantal's channel and  I am about to expose them to the Fat Cringe in a few minutes. They didn't believe me that there's a 400 lb Canadian who stuffs her face on camera while brain dead fatties tell her she's beautiful.
> 
> I'm so excited..



Oh yea her "research" consists of watching the A&E docudrama and maybe reading a couple articles on the case.  Maybe if she was like a criminal justice person with a background in forensics or something she could add something but she's just an obese 33 year old NEET on Youtube.


----------



## FatGirlLaughHate (Nov 14, 2017)

Also - Ham Beast says she's "starving" herself for her 20k video....I guarantee she's going to use this opportunity to gorge herself even more than normal. 

HEEHEE!!


----------



## thejackal (Nov 14, 2017)

FatGirlLaughHate said:


> Also - Ham Beast says she's "starving" herself for her 20k video....I guarantee she's going to use this opportunity to gorge herself even more than normal.
> 
> HEEHEE!!



She looks fatter than ever, she can talk about "starving herself" all she wants but I bet she's over 400lbs now.  Last time she showed us a weigh in was six months ago and she was at about 380lbs.  Her and AL need to do a colab mukbang and weigh in, that will really gratify the fetishists.


----------



## FatGirlLaughHate (Nov 14, 2017)

Yeah she's looking much worse than usual. That's what happens when people tell you you're beautiful when you're disgusting. You believe them and then just give up whatever effort you used to put in.

She used to have some kind of manners on camera when she ate. Now she just stuffs her fat gob and talks with her mouth open. Slob.


----------



## Broken Pussy (Nov 14, 2017)

The hash slinging slasher said:


> Yeah Chantal cannot sing. She doesn't have good vocal range and she sounds more out of breath than usual.



Church.  She has shitty breath control and she’s flat as hell.


----------



## stonemask (Nov 14, 2017)

She looks fatter, bloated, and grosser. Chantal, girl, don't ever post a personal health update video again. I mean, you post those health updates up "woe is me, my health!" well you clearly don't give a shit about your own health because here you are, again, feasting on grease, carbs, and sodium. You completely disregard your own health and guess what, that's your fault. Digging yourself an early grave and you don't even give a fuck. Keep digging.


----------



## XXIchic (Nov 14, 2017)

What was the big climax with her part 2 camp fiasco storytime? All I got from it was that she's always been left out, bullied, picked on and feared that her mother would never come back to her. She definitely just has issues she hasn't gotten over yet and is using them as excuses to make these storytimes. Maybe if she tried overcoming her past she wouldn't be so negligent of her health and actually love herself.


----------



## Gawdamit (Nov 15, 2017)

Chantal says she doesn't have PCOS but she shaves her sideburns and has thinning hair. Hello?


----------



## tarni (Nov 15, 2017)

thejackal said:


> Choo choo, this train just keeps wrecking!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's smart to have the trough this close to her mouth. Less lifting required.


----------



## Dovahshit (Nov 15, 2017)

Gawdamit said:


> Chantal says she doesn't have PCOS but she shaves her sideburns and has thinning hair. Hello?


or maybe she was always a hairy girl and the thinning hair is due to malnutrition? 
(:dumb:?)


----------



## thejackal (Nov 15, 2017)

electroconvulsivetherapy said:


> or maybe she was always a hairy girl and the thinning hair is due to malnutrition?
> (:dumb:?)



The video where she attempted to "relay" what her doctor had told her about her conditions was mind blowing for how little of it Chantal was able to remember and contextualize.  PCOS, at least in my understanding, often but not always leads to groups of small cysts on the ovaries -- but you can have the disease without the cysts in some cases.  Now, from what Chantal tell us (and who knows if it's accurate) she only has two "very large cysts" and thus does not have PCOS.  That does not seem correct to me.  PCOS mostly seems a hormonal disease and Chantal certainly has some of the symptoms of hormonal problems.  I don't know if she has it or not but I wouldn't trust her to correctly interpret what her doctor told her.

Being morbidly obese fucks up you body in myriad ways.  It's obvious just looking at her how unhealthy she is for a 33 year old woman.


----------



## The hash slinging slasher (Nov 16, 2017)

I'm really curious to see what Chantal is going to do for her 20K video.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 16, 2017)

The hash slinging slasher said:


> I'm really curious to see what Chantal is going to do for her 20K video.



Her "fans" are asking her to get PO Box so they can send her presents. Feeders are really an insane bunch. Slaton sisters get a lot of presents from people too. Like, why? What's the point? 

I think her and Bibi should do live porn show for the fans, that would be something.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 16, 2017)

The hash slinging slasher said:


> I'm really curious to see what Chantal is going to do for her 20K video.



She's going to hire half a dozen (who I am I kidding, a dozen) of Bibi's Sengalese immigrant friends to carry her into her mukbang on a litter made entirely of recycled pizza boxes and compacted, shredded cheese (1/2 percent, teehee!).  At that point they will proceed to force feed her cheese, fries, deli meat and bread until her eyes roll back into her head for a final time and with a final "teehee" she lets out the largest shart ever captured on camera as the screen fades to black as the Sengalese start the drums and fire up the spit.


----------



## Gawdamit (Nov 16, 2017)

She'll force food into her mouth so fast (because she hasn't eaten all day), she'll mistake her piggy fingers for pork ribs and proceed to eat them on camera making it the best horror youtube video ever. Yummmy says Chantal as her eyes roll back inside her head,  the taste of blood and BBQ sauce is devine .... heehee .... ha ... lick lick ... crunch


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Nov 16, 2017)

I think she's going to a "collab" with Amberlynn. The kind of collab where they aren't in the same room, just eating the same thing. AL mentioned that someone had contacted her about a collab recently right around the time Chantel's comments started popping up on her videos.


----------



## FatGirlLaughHate (Nov 16, 2017)

She is just dying for someone to suggest a million calorie challenge and then act like it’s gonna be such a chore.


----------



## Anna230760 (Nov 16, 2017)

So glad she popped in to let us know she didn't have a heart attack. I thought for sure she was going to be "sick" again now that her attention from her last medical episode is starting to die down.


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Nov 17, 2017)

has anyone seen this video?


----------



## Chickenpox (Nov 17, 2017)

Simon Fat / Fit is a german Youtuber. He is unemployed and a cow.


----------



## Anna230760 (Nov 17, 2017)

RodgerMan81 said:


> has anyone seen this video?



Yes, how ridiculous is she. It's funny how even when she has time to think about a comeback she sound slike a 12-year-old.

Also, if she really cared about getting videos out she would drive to a Starbucks or somewhere with wifi and hang out while it uploads.


----------



## chocolateninjas (Nov 17, 2017)

Anna230760 said:


> Also, if she really cared about getting videos out she would drive to a Starbucks or somewhere with wifi and hang out while it uploads.



I honestly don't think she's that smart.

I also have something to bring up, there's a frequent viewer on Chantals channel, and so many other fat mukbangers channels named FitAngie. Looking at her Instagram she is super healthy, pretty cut, and promotes a healthy lifestyle. Why do you guys think that she is so obsessed with fat Mukbangers? Motivation maybe? She's always the one replying to "trolls" and saying "let her eat what she wants"
I've just seen her on HFC, Chantal, Bitchin and eatin, everywhere


----------



## wheelpower (Nov 17, 2017)

chocolateninjas said:


> I honestly don't think she's that smart.
> 
> I also have something to bring up, there's a frequent viewer on Chantals channel, and so many other fat mukbangers channels named FitAngie. Looking at her Instagram she is super healthy, pretty cut, and promotes a healthy lifestyle. Why do you guys think that she is so obsessed with fat Mukbangers? Motivation maybe? She's always the one replying to "trolls" and saying "let her eat what she wants"
> I've just seen her on HFC, Chantal, Bitchin and eatin, everywhere




I think fitangie uses the fatties for maybe more motivation or just to feel better about herself. I've seen her comment on so many mukbangs too, I wonder if she has an eating disorder and this feeds into it somehow?


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 17, 2017)

wheelpower said:


> I think fitangie uses the fatties for maybe more motivation or just to feel better about herself. I've seen her comment on so many mukbangs too, I wonder if she has an eating disorder and this feeds into it somehow?




or she's leaving these comments to promote her insta/youtube


----------



## XXIchic (Nov 17, 2017)

Anna230760 said:


> Also, if she really cared about getting videos out she would drive to a Starbucks or somewhere with wifi and hang out while it uploads.



A paranormal youtuber named HaileyReese bought a whole new macbook when her computer crashed just so that she could continue doing uploads. That's dedication. I've also seen FitAngie, I think her and Chantal are good friends by this point as Chantal messages her or sends her texts outside of Youtube. I don't know what FitAngie's deal is, but she's always lurking even on livestreams. She comes off as a potential feeder to me.


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Nov 18, 2017)

Maybe FitAngie thinks if she stays around in the comments enough theyll get motivated?

??


----------



## Henessey (Nov 18, 2017)

chocolateninjas said:


> there's a frequent viewer on Chantals channel, and so many other fat mukbangers channels named FitAngie.



So true. She literally comments on every mukbangers on you tube.  I think she uses them for motivation as do I, but does she have to leave comments every darn time? Plus she secretly also want to see them wreck themselves. One simply cannot promote a good and bad lifestyle together.


----------



## whysoserious (Nov 20, 2017)

XXIchic said:


> New vids are out. She shows that nothing has changed because she got mollycoddled at the hospital and hasnt learned to not get extra cheese.



New videos are super extra cringe.
 Be aware... cheese everywhere!


----------



## Gawdamit (Nov 20, 2017)

She's losing a lot of views. We aren't the only ones who caught onto her fakery


----------



## thejackal (Nov 20, 2017)

whysoserious said:


> New videos are super extra cringe.
> Be aware... cheese everywhere!



I think she's slowly turning into a Canadian AL:  talking about her health problems as she eats a massive serving of rice and salty, sugary chinese food with a serving spoon on a serving platter for her "healthy home cooked" meal.


----------



## Anna230760 (Nov 20, 2017)

thejackal said:


> I think she's slowly turning into a Canadian AL:  talking about her health problems as she eats a massive serving of rice and salty, sugary chinese food with a serving spoon on a serving platter for her "healthy home cooked" meal.



I really am starting to think this is her "master plan." I don't know if you guys saw the video she made about year ago, I believe it was her first video ever (has since been deleted) she was reading some of AL's mean comments and sticking up for her. She's been studying AL for a long time and I think her plan is to try and mimic her as much as possible.

I could only bring myself to watch one video in which she proceeds to ask if we ever drink gravy while taking a swig off of a gravy cup. Yep, tells me just about everything I need to know.


----------



## stonemask (Nov 20, 2017)

She chews her food so... Earnestly? Desperately? What is the rush, Chantal? Fork is loaded up with more food before she can even finish her first bite.


----------



## wheelpower (Nov 20, 2017)

Not even surprised, look at miss piggy wolf that down!


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 20, 2017)

why does she even bother with fast food friday when almost every day is fast food friday. It makes me laugh how she always seems to point out that her meal is full of "veggies" and some good things and then she drowns it with cheese. 

 Btw that portion of poutine from NY Fries she's munching on has 950kcal. It's not even a big portion, bet she was hungry again an our later.  And her nails look disgusting. Lazy slob.


----------



## Anna230760 (Nov 20, 2017)

XXIchic said:


> What is this girl's obsession with fries? In her latest mystery monday video she has a club sandwich with a side of fries. That club sandwich would've been fine on its own with a salad but she's been munching on fries a lot lately. Her videos are also getting very boring, I guess she's running out of fake stories. Not to mention how unenthusiastic she's been and she hasn't even prepared for most of them, she probably filmed them all in a rush in one day. It's also crazy but it seems her channel got deserted in the space of those 4 videos.


 
Not just fries but fries drenched in gravy, AND no big deal just a medium cheese pizza on the side. *Eye Roll*



RussianBlonde said:


> why does she even bother with fast food friday when almost every day is fast food friday. It makes me laugh how she always seems to point out that her meal is full of "veggies" and some good things and then she drowns it with cheese.
> 
> Btw that portion of poutine from NY Fries she's munching on has 950kcal. It's not even a big portion, bet she was hungry again an our later.  And her nails look disgusting. Lazy slob.


 
Her nails drive me crazy. She doesn't have a job, how hard can it be to take your nail polish off once it starts chipping?!


----------



## XXIchic (Nov 21, 2017)

Someone's been reading the farms! Her new phrase is "everybody knows" instead of "nobody knows". She's also visiting a nutritionist because she got butthurt over our comments about the cheese and fries..


----------



## FatGirlLaughHate (Nov 21, 2017)

Ham Beast looks rough as fuck lately, more so than usual. In the one with the giant club sandwich, mountain of fries and JUST A PIZZA FOR 5 DOLLARS GUYS!, Fatty Boom Boom looks exhausted, beaten down, at least 45 years old. She thinks she's ever going to be able to have kids? Who the fuck is she fooling? That bitch couldn't get pregnant if a sperm whale jizzed all over her newborn-sized vagina. 

She won't fix her nail polish because she is just too fucking lazy. Story of her life. 

I love how she eats out every single day, sometimes 2 or 3 times. One day Bibi will realize he's so much better off without the 400 lb tumor he's been carrying around for 6 years.


----------



## XXIchic (Nov 21, 2017)

I love how she is planning to casually drop in "I want to keep doing fast food fridays" to her nutritionist as if she'll get a choice, I can't wait to see the next fast food video and rant again, Chantal.


----------



## weaselhat (Nov 21, 2017)

XXIchic said:


> I love how she is planning to casually drop in "I want to keep doing fast food fridays" to her nutritionist as if she'll get a choice, I can't wait to see the next fast food video and rant again, Chantal.


She needs a psychologist.  But she wouldn't make it to two or three visits just like this nutritionist.  Just like her medical situation, once they tell her something she doesn't want to hear she will quit going, make excuses and continue with stuffing her face to her grave.


----------



## starbucks (Nov 21, 2017)

This 400 pound PIG has no dignity! She sits in dark parking lots in the middle of the night, her beady pig eyes dart around, while her sausage fingers shovel food into her obese mouth. How could she act surprised and butt hurt that people make fun of her, she's the modern day fat lady people would gawk at in the circus. And does she not think we don't notice she puts shoe polish on her balding hair line? Chantal you are a fat, greasy, FREAK!


----------



## Antipathy (Nov 21, 2017)

starbucks said:


> This 400 pound PIG has no dignity! She sits in dark parking lots in the middle of the night, her beady pig eyes dart around, while her sausage fingers shovel food into her obese mouth. How could she act surprised and butt hurt that people make fun of her, she's the modern day fat lady people would gawk at in the circus. And does she not think we don't notice she puts shoe polish on her balding hair line? Chantal you are a fat, greasy, FREAK!



Lol calm down.


----------



## stonemask (Nov 21, 2017)

God damn she really does not give a flying fuck about her health one bit. She is looking rough; more rough than I've seen her in her other videos. She looks seriously swollen, beaten up and old. 

Really? Didn't make it to the grocery store because BiBi has the car, so ordering junk food is your excuse? Oh and the pizza because it was such a bargain... There are loads of places that have salads and soups available to order. If you HAD to get takeout, maybe get a salad?


----------



## thejackal (Nov 21, 2017)

I was cracking up when she said "if you order something off the menu...they throw in a pizza for $5 so why not!"  Classic addict behavior.  I was also laughing pretty hard when she goes "you can tell this is a high quality cheese pizza...I love thin crust".   First that's a $5 pizza, it's not high quality at all.  And second, that's not thin crust!  It was like a "traditional" crust if anything and much more caloric than a true thin crust.

I love when ignorant people think they can get really high quality _______ in their little hole in the wall run down city.  Sure there are some exceptions but it's like AL talking endlessly about how awesome the sushi is from a supermarket in BFE Kentucky.  You think that's sushi quality fish?  You think that's a high quality NYC style thin crust cheese pizza?  Gurlll...

Chantal is going to see her nutritionist, uh, naturopath and isn't going to eat anymore "refined wheat".  Buckle up guys the crazy train is gaining steam again.


----------



## liliput (Nov 21, 2017)

With all of these comments, I'm starting to think Chantal is overweight.


----------



## Gawdamit (Nov 21, 2017)

Ugh, why does she always have to push food onto her fork and spoon with her stubby piggy fingers? Then licks her fingers and wipes them on her pants or shirt? Actually being Canadian, I'm surprised she doesn't eat like the British but then again she's from Redneck Ontario. That's why she'll never lose weight and eat healthy. Her portions are way too big and she has to get as much food onto her fork as her fingers can push on. She might as well eat with a serving spoon. And all that ketchup on that pizza, I thought I was going to puke. Why not HP sauce? She's not a true Canadian. She's a cheap imitation of. Why is she spending money on a naturopath? She won't stick to it. Her doctor wants to put her on Metformin. That means she is close to being diabetic and she's only 33. She'll be on disability before she's 40


----------



## weaselhat (Nov 21, 2017)

Gawdamit said:


> Ugh, why does she always have to push food onto her fork and spoon with her stubby piggy fingers? Then licks her fingers and wipes them on her pants or shirt? Actually being Canadian, I'm surprised she doesn't eat like the British but then again she's from Redneck Ontario. That's why she'll never lose weight and eat healthy. Her portions are way too big and she has to get as much food onto her fork as her fingers can push on. She might as well eat with a serving spoon. And all that ketchup on that pizza, I thought I was going to puke. Why not HP sauce? She's not a true Canadian. She's a cheap imitation of. Why is she spending money on a naturopath? She won't stick to it. Her doctor wants to put her on Metformin. That means she is close to being diabetic and she's only 33. She'll be on disability before she's 40


Because I'm an autistic southern state dwelling US citizen, explain "eating like the British."   How do British people eat?  seriously asking.  I'm envisioning Two Fat Ladies. That's the only reference I have. or Cybil from Faulty Towers, eating her meal, smoking a cig, and drinking tea all at the same time.


----------



## wheelpower (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm Canadian and I don't know what eating like the british means. I like that Chantal tries to garner sympathy by telling a clearly obvious fake story about the cashier being rude to her in the poutine video. Chantal, if anyone is rude to you, it's because you were a nasty cow to them first. I guarantee it


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 21, 2017)

LOL, so Friday was Fast Food Friday and it looks like last night was Fast Food Monday. And then she says again in her next video she's cleaning up her diet. Damn, and that club sandwich had triple bread slices in each piece, it looked like it was 4 club sandwiches ...and fries...and pizza. She says she's only having a slice but we know that as soon as camera stopped rolling she wolfed the rest of it down. 

 And yes, I agree that looks really bad these days. If you look at her videos from 3-4 months ago it looks like she got an extra chin roll since then, she's also extremely bloated and swollen. 


Also, has anyone watched this vid? 




She talks about being bisexual and going to another couple's house for a threesome, apparently they wanted her so badly they offered to paid for her taxi so she packed a change of underwear and condoms with her, went to their house and they paid 120$ for her ride. And then she goes on to say that the guy's girlfriend didn't like her because she was jealous of Chantal and apparently bigger than her too, I mean..I can't even. Are we supposed to believe that some couple would spend 120$ to have a threesome with this giant nasty blubber gut? LOL


----------



## Anna230760 (Nov 21, 2017)

Girl's got over 7,000 views and less than 150 comments on her last video. She's deleting comments as fast as her sausage fingers will allow. Also, someone commented on her video last night telling her she looks like she's gaining weight and she promptly told him she "Looks the same and to put his microscope away." I went back to screen shot it on my phone, literally not a full minute later, and it was already deleted. She is so obsessed with policing her comments it's kind of sad, she must wake up in the morning with so much anxiety of what someone could have posted in the meantime.


----------



## wheelpower (Nov 21, 2017)

Oh boy! Chantal is going to try Keto! Let's see how long this will last....I give it maybe 2 days


----------



## The hash slinging slasher (Nov 21, 2017)

Wow. Surprise surprise, Chantal's doctor recommended her going on a Ketogenic diet. The same diet that many people have told her to go on for months now.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 21, 2017)

wheelpower said:


> Oh boy! Chantal is going to try Keto! Let's see how long this will last....I give it maybe 2 days



I recommended her keto long time ago and she ridiculouded me.  I dont believe now she will manage, whilst she'll be able to eat fat, cheese and burgers at the same time keto doesnt allow cheat days and you have to be very careful with your food. Once you go above your carb limit you're out of keto and all your effort is gone. She is such a dumb fucking cunt I can't believe it. I'm actually looking forward to her failing now, dumb obese whale.

 And she's calling keto a fad diet when she admits not knowing anything about it when it's a diet prescribed for diabetics and pre diabetics, how stupid and ignorant can someone be?


----------



## XXIchic (Nov 21, 2017)

RussianBlonde said:


> And yes, I agree that looks really bad these days. If you look at her videos from 3-4 months ago it looks like she got an extra chin roll since then, she's also extremely bloated and swollen.



She has gained a ton of weight if you compare her past videos to her most recent ones, and you can literally see the extra fat swimming under her first chin. I bet her naturopath appointment was fake and made up, but I will say I am not surprised that uneducated Chantal got more health advice from another uneducated 'doctor'. Did this naturopath idiot seriously suggest to her to go and look up paleo youtubers and do some cardio at an obese people's gym? This is exactly what Chantal needs, to spend several more hours sitting in front of her screen watching bullshit paleo videos and never going to the gym because shes self-concious of other fatties looking at her fat jiggle. The only good advice this naturopsychopath gave her was to try the Keto diet.

The witch doctor also prescribed against antibiotics and for her to take vitamins for what sounds like a serious infection. Echinacea is not an antibiotic and should only be used to help aid against preventing the common cold. It can't clean out your fat oversized tonsils you dummy. Her poor cats and Bibi, I hope she takes them to a real doctor when they get sick. So Chanty has miraculously turned into a 5 star michelin chef after her fake appointment and will be making maple crusted wild salmon for her first healthy dinner, "I THINK things are going to be changing, WE'LL SEE" famous last unpromising words from this video.


----------



## Gawdamit (Nov 21, 2017)

I lived in Toronto for several years and met a lot of people who ate differently than how I was taught in the US growing up. I said British but its not called that, my mistake


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 21, 2017)

XXIchic said:


> Then vs now




Her eyes are getting smaller and look like they are sinking in fat


----------



## XXIchic (Nov 21, 2017)

This might be a better comparison...............


----------



## thejackal (Nov 21, 2017)

I cannot believe she is taking the advice of the naturopath quack.  Wait, yea I can.  Of course the naturopath recommended she spend her money at the naturopath gym and the naturopath "health store".  The whole fucking industry is a scam chantal.   God how easily fools are parted from their money.  And she bought "natural" anti-bacterial soap for $5, of course.  You can make that shit at home with a lemon and water and whatever else you want.  Or you know you could just wash your hands once and awhile with good old fashioned 99 cent a bar soap.

Hormone free meat, "wild" salmon -- goodness, why in the world does she think that losing weight has anything to do with overpriced "natural" food?  I think she just wants to do ANYTHING but actually eat less.   Why does she hate beef so much?  Numerous studies have been done showing that beef, of any sort, has a satiating effect far beyond most other foods.  It's ironic that she seems to think beef (like a steak it seems) is unclean when she eats low end fast food burritos frequently.  I don't think those burritos are made with grass fed organic beef or free range chicken...

Telling her haters to "eat a dick" really classy. 

My "bold" prediction is that this "keto diet" lasts about at long as her "water fast" did, which was about half a day.  She is addicted to carbs.  The "keto flu" is real and there's no way she'll cut her carbs low enough to make keto work for her.

Anyways, I think we can all be thankful this Thursday that the chantal  crazy train is back up to full speed.



XXIchic said:


> This might be a better comparison...............



yikes.  She lost a neck but gained another chin.  And that's just like in the last 6 months or so right?


----------



## weaselhat (Nov 21, 2017)

Gawdamit said:


> I lived in Toronto for several years and met a lot of people who ate differently than how I was taught in the US growing up. I said British but its not called that, my mistake
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQYnj2BR17I


oh, ok.  I see.  I usually see people flip the fork upright, or tines up?   after cutting meat or whatever before putting it in their mouth.  I had no idea it was a thing to eat in a certain style, granted around where I am if people simply  use a fork instead of bare handing it, it is considered good manners.



RussianBlonde said:


> She talks about being bisexual and going to another couple's house for a threesome, apparently they wanted her so badly they offered to paid for her taxi so she packed a change of underwear and condoms with her, went to their house and they paid 120$ for her ride. And then she goes on to say that the guy's girlfriend didn't like her because she was jealous of Chantal and apparently bigger than her too, I mean..I can't even. Are we supposed to believe that some couple would spend 120$ to have a threesome with this giant nasty blubber gut? LOL


if they had a fetish.  Yes.  and I assume most whose partner weights over 300 pounds are feeder fetishists.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 21, 2017)

XXIchic said:


> How the heck is natural soap supposed to help her lose weight? And now she's going to spend even more of Bibi's hard earned money on overpriced 'organic' dinner bundles that'll sit in her fridge for another year. Does she even understand how Keto works? She just buys a whole lot of random shit whenever she starts a diet without even a solid plan. She treats everyone who watches her channel like shit, I bet she was a big bully back in high school, both literally and figuratively. This is probably her karma, I can't wait for the next lazy cooking video.



I'm with ya.  I didn't want to alog too hard on her but I couldn't stand how she complained about what a long day she had.  Let's see, she recorded a 15 minute video with maybe 10 minutes worth of editing; she visited the naturopath and she went shopping.  That's what, a max four hours of hassle and running around?  Is that what she thinks her viewers consider a long day?  Come on.  She's unemployable as I don't think she could work even a 30 hour part time job and reliably show up.  There must be days where she doesn't leave the house and just orders takeout.

Among her other issues she is absolutely sedentary and that is awful for the body.  Even just walking around her block for 15-25 minutes a day would do her wonders.  At her age her joints aren't entirely ruined and she could benefit so much from just getting a tiny bit of exertion in 3-4 times a week.

One of the most cringe moment of the MRI video was when she complained about how hard holding her breath for 17 seconds was.  What is her resting heart beat, 110?  Her lungs must be absolutely crushed under her fat she probably has the V02 max of a small rodent like mammal.


----------



## stonemask (Nov 21, 2017)

RussianBlonde said:


> LOL, so Friday was Fast Food Friday and it looks like last night was Fast Food Monday. And then she says again in her next video she's cleaning up her diet. Damn, and that club sandwich had triple bread slices in each piece, it looked like it was 4 club sandwiches ...and fries...and pizza. She says she's only having a slice but we know that as soon as camera stopped rolling she wolfed the rest of it down.
> 
> And yes, I agree that looks really bad these days. If you look at her videos from 3-4 months ago it looks like she got an extra chin roll since then, she's also extremely bloated and swollen.
> 
> ...



At the end of this video she talks about how she shit and vomited all over their bathroom

I'm surprised she can even wear a g-string. Just thinking about Chantal in a mini-skirt with a g-string...HEEEEHEEE! Oh wait, she was much smaller back then.


----------



## kaiwaii (Nov 21, 2017)

Gawdamit said:


> I lived in Toronto for several years and met a lot of people who ate differently than how I was taught in the US growing up. I said British but its not called that, my mistake
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQYnj2BR17I



LOL Those are upper class people. Toronto is at the point now of being a city for the elite with its enormous cost of living and snob luxury condos  going up in every direction of the city. So I'm not surprised you saw lots of those dainty eaters.  Chantal is from hoser-ville.


----------



## Henessey (Nov 22, 2017)

thejackal said:


> Among her other issues she is absolutely sedentary and that is awful for the body. Even just walking around her block for 15-25 minutes a day would do her wonders. At her age her joints aren't entirely ruined and she could benefit so much from just getting a tiny bit of exertion in 3-4 times a week.



If one is going to enjoy food and eat whatever they want all the time, a normal person would try to at least compensate a little and burn off some calories. Babe , its on camera, you neck has disappeared and the second chin has increased in radius. She was like I am 4 pounds lighter than I have ever been. lol really babe ? and you still look unhappy and shitty. Just 33 and has already given up on life. I know for sure Bibi is going to leave one day and then what's gonna happen?


----------



## Antipathy (Nov 22, 2017)

I swear, this woman is causing more salt than her diet can contain.


And that's a lot of salt.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 22, 2017)

I actually think she talks about the farting and shitting and puking because she knows what a large percentage of her audience is just fetish seekers.  She mentioned about a month ago how many requests she gets to fart and burp on camera and ever since then she's been peppering her vids with even more gross bodily function references.


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Nov 22, 2017)

this is the most fatlogic video she has made.





keypoints :
* going on an organic potato diet. only eating organic potatoes
*potatoes are amazing, better than bananas, and people need to do their research on them.
*is too poor to eat healthy in regards to grass fed organic
* cutting out junk food automatically causes you to lose weight, not consuming less calories.
*says to be careful of internet research, you need credible sources, while spewing misinformation.


----------



## XXIchic (Nov 22, 2017)

Miss flip flops is really throwing her toys out of the cot with this video. So she lasted half a day on her nonexistent keto diet and is now refusing to listen to the advice of her fake doctor. Nice one, Chantal.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 22, 2017)

It's so fucking obvious she does not want to give up carbs.  Meat makes her "sick".     LOL, she's only going to eat ORGANIC potatoes.  

A potato has 37 grams of carbs and 4 grams protein.  Exactly the wrong ratio for a super morbidly obese person addicted to carbs.

"The carbohydrate mixed with the potassium makes them perfect for before working out, or is it after...you see athletes, eating like a banana".  LOL!


----------



## wheelpower (Nov 22, 2017)

Is she for real?? Keto yesterday potato diet today? She's going to balloon on this potato diet. I can see it now, her eating fries and insisting they are healthy because they're organic. She constantly outdoes her self with ignorance and denial


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 22, 2017)

LMAO she says keto wont work for her long term health goals. And what are those? Being 70o pounds and riding a mobility scooter with an oxygen tank on her back? She's either too dumb to understand the simplicity of keto dietor she's too lazy to research it properly. Or simply she can't imagine not being able to scoff gravy fries and pizza. But hey, water fasts and potato diets are the way to go. She doesn't fucking understand she doesn't need a diet, she needs a life style change. She just wants to be able to scoff potatoes and is looking for someone to validate her insane ideas.  Organic potatoes LOL...why doesn't she just go on organic pizza and fried chicken diet?


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 22, 2017)

entropyseekswork said:


>



This is the kind of thumbnail that Chance dreams of.

This is the kind of thumbnail I have nightmares about.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 22, 2017)

FatGirlLaughHate said:


> I’m about to watch her two latest vids and from your comments, I can tell I am in for a real treat. I legit want to quit my job and drive to Ottawa and follow the Ham Beast around, throwing organic potatoes at her as she tries to waddle away.



She actually lives in gatineau quebec, not ottawa, thats another one of her lies.


----------



## ponponwaywayway (Nov 22, 2017)

And there you have it folks...
She's sticking with her "potato diet"...


----------



## wheelpower (Nov 22, 2017)

RussianBlonde said:


> She actually lives in gatineau quebec, not ottawa, thats another one of her lies.



God thank you, I'm sick of her pretending she lives in Ottawa and not trashy Gatineau like she actually does






Look at her trying to choke down the salmon, pretending she likes it


----------



## Gawdamit (Nov 23, 2017)

She's going to eat like that every day? LMFAO


----------



## FatGirlLaughHate (Nov 23, 2017)

RussianBlonde said:


> She actually lives in gatineau quebec, not ottawa, thats another one of her lies.



Just curious, how do you know this? Been trying to find who she really is forevs.

She actually says some hot South American guy invited her back to his house because he wanted to sell her a straightener from a fucking MALL KIOSK? And that he took her clubbing and only had eyes for her? 

Who actually believes this horse shit?


----------



## wheelpower (Nov 23, 2017)

FatGirlLaughHate said:


> Just curious, how do you know this? Been trying to find who she really is forevs.



In one of her videos, it starts with her driving from her apartment to a restaurant in Ottawa.  The stop signs in the beginning all say Arret  which is french for stop, only Quebec has Arret signs not Ottawa


----------



## Henessey (Nov 23, 2017)

FatGirlLaughHate said:


> I’m about to watch her two latest vids and from your comments, I can tell I am in for a real treat. I legit want to quit my job and drive to Ottawa and follow the Ham Beast around, throwing organic potatoes at her as she tries to waddle away.



omg ...you are funny. lmao. I can picture her picking the organic potatoes after you are done, rushing home to blend them all up with ketch up, then drinking it. 

Her Salmon video was boring to me, I couldn't  finish it, clicked off. You could hear the sadness at her "healthy food" and made up story. Please do a workout video, Fattie.


----------



## Antipathy (Nov 23, 2017)

Henessey said:


> ...Please do a workout video, Fattie.



Her audience is feeder fetishists. Not exercise fetishists.


----------



## wheelpower (Nov 24, 2017)

Chantal admitting she's a greedy pig TEHEE


----------



## starbucks (Nov 24, 2017)

I use AdBlock lol


----------



## NSFW (Nov 24, 2017)

Lush, like the cosmetics store? Is this heifer capable of getting in a tub and using a bath bomb?


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Nov 24, 2017)

Does no fit girl do this? I mean, if they're into feeding shit, surely they'd watch a healthy person ruin themselves doing this for money (and obviously just work it off like a normal person).


----------



## Antipathy (Nov 24, 2017)

Cactus Wings said:


> Does no fit girl do this? I mean, if they're into feeding shit, surely they'd watch a healthy person ruin themselves doing this for money (and obviously just work it off like a normal person).


But to a lot of feeder fetishists, it's the concept of control over the obese that gets them off. I don't know _why_, just that it happens. Working off weight is their turn off, it shows independence, drive, and physical and mental health.


----------



## weaselhat (Nov 24, 2017)

Dr W said:


> But to a lot of feeder fetishists, it's the concept of control over the obese that gets them off. I don't know _why_, just that it happens. Working off weight is their turn off, it shows independence, drive, and physical and mental health.


  they have low self esteem and for some reason keeping a woman fat and immobile helps them feel better about themselves. 
You can see this if you watch my 600 life on occasion.  There was one chic with an odd name, that once she had surgery her bastard husband tried to derail her progress constantly. Including getting a huge fast food meal and eating in front of her in the truck.  In the end, she divorced him.  She had admitted at the start of the episode she had traveled across the country to meet feeder fetishists men and that's how she had met him.


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Nov 24, 2017)

another compilation. There are so many comments on her videos going "but chantal, you're the nicest person on youtube how could anyone dislike you?!?" so here we have all of her screenshots in one place.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 25, 2017)

FatGirlLaughHate said:


> Just curious, how do you know this? Been trying to find who she really is forevs.



Yeah as explained from another user, Jabba is too dumb to realize that when she drives from her flat it will be easy to figure out where she lives.

I can't believe nobody doxxed her yet.

Another health video, allegedly she might have to have her ovaries removed and go into menopause at 33 because of the cysts. But she says she's been eating healthier overall and now bought bags of potatoes for her potato diet..


----------



## wheelpower (Nov 25, 2017)

XXIchic said:


> I just rewatched Chantal's 33rd bday party video..has anyone seen it?? Bibi looks even more bored af in that too lmao.







Whaaaaaaat, Bibi's face doesn't scream excitement to you? Shocking. Poor Bibi has to hang around small town trash that Chantal calls "friends" in this video


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 25, 2017)

looool


----------



## FatGirlLaughHate (Nov 25, 2017)

In the birthday video, just before Chantal leaves for the middle school basement dance club, just before she has a caption about her nasty dirty cleavage, there is a hand underneath her gigantic body and I swear to god, I thought Ham Beast was sitting on and crushing someone and didn’t know it but after thirty horrifying seconds I realized it was her own ham hand. I was truly worried. 

The look on her room mates face. He fucking hates her guts and it is painfully obvious. I’m starting to feel some pity for the slob. To be that oblivious or in denial is terrible. Her life is so sad. The more she shows us, the clearer it is to see. You can’t hide a lonely and depressing existence. 

One more thing. At the end when she said she got “crazy” because she was drinking. She acts the same as when she’s not drinking. She’s the same whether she has a few calorie rich alcoholic bevs or when she’s high on saturated fat and sugar. 

RIP Chantal’s self awareness.


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Nov 25, 2017)

I think Chantal may have fake troll profiles.  I came across this comment thread and the insult is something chantal would say. Typed just how she types.
Chantal loves to call people losers and one of her favorite insults involves other peoples brain cells.

"two remaining brain cells and one just died"

lol

edit: confirmed. Has to be Chantal. No way it isn't.


----------



## XXIchic (Nov 25, 2017)

FatGirlLaughHate said:


> In the birthday video, just before Chantal leaves for the middle school basement dance club, just before she has a caption about her nasty dirty cleavage, there is a hand underneath her gigantic body and I swear to god, I thought Ham Beast was sitting on and crushing someone and didn’t know it but after thirty horrifying seconds I realized it was her own ham hand. I was truly worried.




Omfg lmao. I know which scene you're talking about. You just got distracted by her swollen moon face. She needs to wake up and get her ass into shape, get a boyfriend that actually cares about her and look for a decent job and only do youtube part time. Miss sassy pants is ballooning to the point where she is even oblivious to the fact that people can tell that its her on the fake profiles. LMAOOO


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Nov 26, 2017)

Chantal caught red-handed. I log back in to YouTube, and found these notifications. She's so clueless that she actually responded to herself under the wrong name. She deleted the comment thread.


----------



## Anna230760 (Nov 26, 2017)

Maybe I'm strange but why does she always eat in her car? That seems to me like a for sure sign of food addiction, either you don't want people to see you eating that you live with or you can't wait until you get home to eat. I haven't ate in my car in literally years. I could see maybe if you were on your lunch break from work or out running a bunch of errands but why is this a regular thing for the Mukbangers..... so strange.


----------



## vodka (Nov 27, 2017)

That "HEE" is the ugliest thing I've ever heard. I don't know why she's pretending to be on this plant-based kick now, like your midnight fast food binges of burgers, pizza, meatball subs, etc. are definitely not vegan.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 27, 2017)

From that video, I was dying...

 "it's not organic sugar...does that matter?"


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 27, 2017)

My hate is fucking strong now, I am severely allergic to ignorant dumbasses spewing pseudo scientific bullcrap. She basically went to some overpriced organic grocer and got few boxes of gluten and dairy free vegan carbs like crackers, rice, pasta and whole grain mac and cheese, selectively read ingredients off the box and advised her viewers that "this stuff is really good for you" and "rice is really good for you". No you fatass, rice is neither good or bad. Where the fuck did you get PhD in nutrition? 
 Also, one of the comments under her recent video, mentioned she's pre diabetic based on the tests results she has recently revealed. So the bulging hefter waddled off to the store to buy herself more junk but as long as it's branded organic and something free or vegan it sure must be good. I wonder how her potato diet is going and whether she has started browsing for XXL coffins yet.


----------



## NSFW (Nov 27, 2017)

Anna230760 said:


> Maybe I'm strange but why does she always eat in her car? That seems to me like a for sure sign of food addiction, either you don't want people to see you eating that you live with or you can't wait until you get home to eat. I haven't ate in my car in literally years. I could see maybe if you were on your lunch break from work or out running a bunch of errands but why is this a regular thing for the Mukbangers..... so strange.



In Chantal’s case I’m guessing because she can’t wait that long to drive home and eat. She’s probably one of those people who blocks the drive-thru window and digs through the bag to make sure everything is in there, and is likely stuffing it in her face before she pulls out of the lot.


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Nov 27, 2017)

Anna230760 said:


> Maybe I'm strange but why does she always eat in her car? That seems to me like a for sure sign of food addiction, either you don't want people to see you eating that you live with or you can't wait until you get home to eat. I haven't ate in my car in literally years. I could see maybe if you were on your lunch break from work or out running a bunch of errands but why is this a regular thing for the Mukbangers..... so strange.



Binge eaters binge in their car so no one finds out. They rip up receipts, throw food away before arriving back home, ect. Addict behavior.


----------



## Gawdamit (Nov 28, 2017)

So glad this heffer has her own page now. She's insane. Guess the organic potato diet didn't last long, only a few days. Now she's back to eating fast food again. Vegan or not, she eats way too many carbs and large portions still. She seems to think, as long as it vegan and organic, she can eat as much as she wants. Noodles and rice????. That square plate she uses for her mukbangs looks like a serving platter filled with food and she finishes it off by the end of her videos. Her videos are boring asf. If it wasn't from all the eating she does, she wouldn't have much of a channel. I'm amazed at how much she can consume in one sitting and is the only reason why I watch her. I don't think I'm alone


----------



## Anna230760 (Nov 28, 2017)

I doubt she even did the potato diet for one day. Does she have no pride? I would literally be hiding under a rock if I went back on literally every thing I said I was going to do after proclaiming that I was going to do it.


----------



## starbucks (Nov 28, 2017)

Doesn't she watch back her videos before uploading them? I would never want anyone to see me eat if I had an ugly eating face. She contorts her face when she holds the noodles above her head trying to fish the food down her throat. My God girl have some dignity! 

And as we expected, she's already quit the potato diet.  Now she's eating vegan junk take out foods. But she flashes her jug of water as if that makes it alright.  Within days she's going to be full fledged diabetic, forget this pre diabetic crap. Don't make a video crying Chantal when you have to get your feet amputated.


----------



## FatGirlLaughHate (Nov 28, 2017)

Ham Beast didn't do the potato diet or else we would've seen at least one video of her gorging on spuds.

Eat that greasy Asian food, you fat slob! We LOVE IT!

This bitch is really reaching, talking about some random people in Russia dying lol - my god, she looks like vomit. She has learned nothing. Nothing!


----------



## Anna230760 (Nov 28, 2017)

The fact we saw zero evidence she ate even ONE potato proves she is indeed an utter failure. She’s not capable of controlling herself for one week to eat potatoes of all things. I also love how in the most recent video she states quote “eating potatoes is not that hard.” Then what's your excuse for not doing it?! Her denial is on a whole nother
level!!


----------



## Henessey (Nov 28, 2017)

It just dawned on me that she is addicted to MSG. It's basically in most fast foods and restaurant meals.
Vegan meals and being foolish won't save you fattie. All she thinks about is food, food, more food. " Leave me alone, let me eat, don't worry about me, I am fine"!!!. Gush, that house must smell like fart all the time. Receive cardio wisdom. Jingle those fat pockets down your street walkway.


----------



## XXIchic (Nov 28, 2017)

Henessey said:


> It just dawned on me that she is addicted to MSG. It's basically in most fast foods and restaurant meals.



Do vegan fast food restaurants like that even exist? I find it hard to believe they would make such processed vegan meals. Could this be something she's making up?


----------



## multiverse (Nov 28, 2017)

XXIchic said:


> Do vegan fast food restaurants like that even exist? I find it hard to believe they would make such processed vegan meals. Could this be something she's making up?


French fries are vegan. Noodles are vegan. Fried tofu is vegan. As long as it's fried and a carb, she's in.


----------



## Henessey (Nov 28, 2017)

XXIchic said:


> Do vegan fast food restaurants like that even exist? I find it hard to believe they would make such processed vegan meals. Could this be something she's making up?



I think it's a vegetarian meal, but it wouldn't be past Chantal to fool her minions into thinking its vegan, just like she thinks we believe that she hasnt eaten pizza in the last 6 hours. Classic addict behaviour.


----------



## The hash slinging slasher (Nov 28, 2017)

I can't get over her always wiping off her dirty, greasy fingers on her pants every time she eats. I can only imagine how her clothes look after she's done eating --stained with a variety of sauces and grease from all the pizza, salty poutine and uber healthy vegan asian food she inhales. 

Typical fat slob behavior I guess.


----------



## XXIchic (Nov 28, 2017)

I can just smell her happiness at devouring the junk yard of vegan essentials more than the nasty Salmon. Also if you watch this Mukbang in 0.5 she looks and sounds high af.


----------



## DongMiguel (Nov 28, 2017)

XXIchic said:


> I can just smell her happiness at devouring the junk yard of vegan essentials more than the nasty Salmon. Also if you watch this Mukbang in 0.5 she looks and sounds high af.


----------



## whysoserious (Nov 28, 2017)

Lol, Bitch got her own thread now.

It is not surprising at all that she did not do the potato diet even for one day. You have to cook potatoes, season them, etc. She is too lazy to do that.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 28, 2017)

whysoserious said:


> Lol, Bitch got her own thread now.
> 
> It is not surprising at all that she did not do the potato diet even for one day. You have to cook potatoes, season them, etc. She is too lazy to do that.



Yea she didn't do it at all.  In her last video there were a couple times where she "caught" herself mid sentence in a lie and had to tell the viewers how she really was going to do the diet and wasn't going to eat all the vegan junk food for a week.  Yea fucking right.

Her latest video is Singapore fried noodles.  One of the greasiest plates an any pan Asian place and usually swimming in a sugary oil mix.  Someone said it upthread: as long as it's a fried carb, she'll eat it.

edit: just realized she ate the entire serving of the noodles, the deep fried rolls, the entire serving of rice, and the entire serving of "veggies" (stir fried in sugar oil).   I am guessing her "healthy vegan" meal came in around 200% of daily sodium and about 3K calories.  One meal.

Man the sad look she always has at the end of eating a big pile of grease...


----------



## Anna230760 (Nov 28, 2017)

I’ve thought this to be a low-key fake YouTube channel for Chantal for awhile now. Always posting overly nice comments on her videos. Today I happened to see it comment on a mukbang trying to give mukbang advice to Amberlynn's roomate blabbing about sauces. I see you girl!


----------



## wheelpower (Nov 28, 2017)

her second chin is really the star of this video, followed by her giant mitt of a hand over there. Does Bibi just watch anime every time he's home so he doesn't have to interact with Chantal?  It sure looks like it


----------



## Henessey (Nov 28, 2017)

wheelpower said:


> Does Bibi just watch anime every time he's home so he doesn't have to interact with Chantal?



I would. Fatties aren't sexually adventurous. No energy.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 28, 2017)

Henessey said:


> I would. Fatties aren't sexually adventurous. No energy.



In one of her older videos she's eating a triple pepperoni pizza and says "sex burns a lot of calories, Bibi, you want to sexercise later teehee".

What could she possible do in bed other than lay there?  If anybody is getting a workout it's Bibi from holding up her fupa.


----------



## C3PBRO (Nov 28, 2017)

So I binged (teehee) on this thread. @thejackal you're a total trooper for keeping the thread updated as often as you do, what a fuckton of content.

I'm amazed at the sheer volume and caloric density of the foods she eats, and she _still _isn't as fat as Amberlynn. I have a feeling that's gonna change quick though, she seems to binge when she's feeling insecure. And if anything screams insecure to me, it's constant profession of your desirability, coupled with a growing need to hit back at every hater/troll you see.

Yep I'm settling down in this here thread, this trainwreck has some miles to go, but it is gonna crash fucking hard.


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Nov 28, 2017)

C3PBRO said:


> So I binged (teehee) on this thread. @thejackal you're a total trooper for keeping the thread updated as often as you do, what a fuckton of content.
> 
> I'm amazed at the sheer volume and caloric density of the foods she eats, and she _still _isn't as fat as Amberlynn. I have a feeling that's gonna change quick though, she seems to binge when she's feeling insecure. And if anything screams insecure to me, it's constant profession of your desirability, coupled with a growing need to hit back at every hater/troll you see.
> 
> Yep I'm settling down in this here thread, this trainwreck has some miles to go, but it is gonna crash fucking hard.



Looking at the progression pictures of FB in may to now, and considering she was 350 then. I estimate shes around 380 now, so over 30 lb gain in less than 6 months.  she should be around 450 lbs this time next year if she continues at the current weight.Which is more than Boogie and right next to AL


----------



## NSFW (Nov 29, 2017)

I hope she makes a video tomorrow so we can see how bloated she is after all the sodium she consumed. Maybe that double chin will merge into one.


----------



## Gawdamit (Nov 29, 2017)

She's always talking about her health and how concerned she is about it but she's not concerned about the amount of fat that is surrounding her vital organs. She's only 5 feet tall and at 380 pounds, that's a lot of fat inside her body doing damage. Those huge cysts on her ovaries should be a wake up call for her but she don't care. She makes more excuses than an alcoholic. Every year is the same. She's going to lose weight and then she doesn't. A new year is coming up soon and she'll be announcing another new year resolution to lose weight. The weight loss cycle will start all over again. She makes me sick


----------



## whysoserious (Nov 29, 2017)

wheelpower said:


> View attachment 322677


Wow.... her chin got so big that there is no neck. Her arms got so big that there are no shoulders.

I know that some of you may disagree, but when I look at AL and Chantal (just their faces), I feel like Chantal is fatter. Damn, I would even say that HFC is smaller that Chantal by just looking at their faces. I don't know why she is so bloated and why her double chin is so big but... come on.
And I know that she is probably the smallest one out of those three but look at it this way. You are shown three pictures of Chantal, AL and HFC. Just their faces and necks. Who would you pick if asked who weights the most? I think I would pick Chantal.

edit: typo


----------



## Chickenpox (Nov 29, 2017)

whysoserious said:


> I feel like Chantal is fatter.


I know. I feel the same. She stores fat in her face and chin, like Tammy Slaton in her forehead. On the other side Amber really uses a lot of Fat chick angles in her vids and pics. She is huge.

Btw. I also thought HFC is fatter than Amber because of her huge arms.


----------



## XXIchic (Nov 29, 2017)

whysoserious said:


> I would even say that HFC is smaller



HFC is looking like she shed a few pounds. She's not posting as much anymore so hopefully she's not eating as much either.


----------



## whysoserious (Nov 29, 2017)

XXIchic said:


> HFC is looking like she shed a few pounds. She's not posting as much anymore so hopefully she's not eating as much either.


I really don't want to go off-topic here, but is she still with that toothless guy?

Btw Chantal just hit 20k subs.


----------



## starbucks (Nov 29, 2017)

I think Chantal is fatter than HFC  and her head is enormous, it's oblong in shape with no neck. Surprising she can even breath.


----------



## FatGirlLaughHate (Nov 29, 2017)

Slobbo will stop eating on camera and the subs will go down, down downdowndowndafmaf....she will pretend to not eat like shit for about a week and then she will eat like a dumpster once again and then her hate watcher subs will rise again. She is so fucking full of shit. She said she doesn't want to change her personality, but that's the number two thing she needs to change in order to not be a huge sack of shit.

She says that she gets comments saying she is an inspiration. For what? How to be a beached whale asshole face with a shitty YouTube channel?


----------



## whysoserious (Nov 29, 2017)

OMG, she just posted a new video. Of course, she's delaying her 20k subs video + talking so much bs that I can not do anything else but laugh. Every third sentence is based on something she read here xD


----------



## multiverse (Nov 29, 2017)

whysoserious said:


> OMG, she just posted a new video. Of course, she's delaying her 20k subs video + talking so much bs that I can not do anything else but laugh. Every third sentence is based on something she read here xD


This one?






edit: 
"When I do healthy mukbangs, you guys can tell I'm not having as much fun" Chantal, the EATING isn't supposed to be the most fun part, it's the talking, the experience, the company. And if you do it, the cooking is fun. That's your food addiction - specifically to high doses of fat, salt and sugar - talking. You're not  "having as much fun" because you're not getting as high. Do you want to have an entire channel about watching you get high? Because that's what you have right now.


----------



## Anna230760 (Nov 29, 2017)

She loves fashion, yet we never saw that try-on haul that was promised weeks ago. She's too lazy to make it on YouTube, not to mention she's really quite boring in her day-to-day life. Plus she kind of joined the YouTube bandwagon late when the site is already saturated with most things, she was only doing decent on subs and views because she is a train wreck and people watch her to feel better about themselves and ultimately have motivation to never become close to her size. Did anyone else find it comical when she says she gets "one or two" people calling her a fat pig and her boyfriend immediately lets out a huge sneeze, I picture him mumbling Bullshit under that sneeze! 10:15 for reference


----------



## thejackal (Nov 29, 2017)

Anna230760 said:


> She loves fashion, yet we never saw that try-on haul that was promised weeks ago. She's too lazy to make it on YouTube, not to mention she's really quite boring in her day-to-day life. Plus she kind of joined the YouTube bandwagon late when the site is already saturated with most things, she was only doing decent on subs and views because she is a train wreck and people watch her to feel better about themselves and ultimately have motivation to never become close to her size. Did anyone else find it comical when she says she gets "one or two" people calling her a fat pig and her boyfriend immediately lets out a huge sneeze, I picture him mumbling Bullshit under that sneeze! 10:15 for reference



Her body type is literally beer keg.   I'm not sure what "plus size designer" would even be able to work with her dimensions.  She wears a lot of oversized sweaters like AL.  A cow like Glitterandlazers can at least can pretend she has "curves" and an "hourglass" figure despite having ham hocks larger in circumference than most people's waists and an ass that knocks over more tables than a sperg having a bad night at D&D.

Check out her first weight loss channel video from around 6 months ago she has some full body shots in there.   Her height (lack of) compresses the fat she has cruelly.  I almost feel bad for her because not only is she super morbidly obese she also get absolutely no luck as far as fat distribution.


----------



## Gawdamit (Nov 29, 2017)

She has 20K subs because she's a train wreck, not because she's funny, creative and inspirational. Saying she's inspirational is not coming from  adults, it's coming from kids who don't know any better.


----------



## FatGirlLaughHate (Nov 29, 2017)

Someone needs to dox this bitch.


----------



## Anna230760 (Nov 29, 2017)

The hypocrisy of her last video is outrageous.  I don't see her bringing her own utensils to her thrice daily car binges or a reusable straw, or ANYTHING for that matter. She drives around aimlessly to different fast food joints and sits in her parked car, which I wouldn't doubt she leaves running. She cares about the environment about as much as she cares about her own personal health.


----------



## wheelpower (Nov 29, 2017)

FatGirlLaughHate said:


> Someone needs to dox this bitch.



Her last name is Sarault, I figured this out through facebook


----------



## thejackal (Nov 29, 2017)

Well that was easy:

https://ca.linkedin.com/in/chantal-sarault-16b40ab9?trk=prof-samename-name


----------



## Anna230760 (Nov 29, 2017)

She’s on the alumni page of university of Ottawa


----------



## thejackal (Nov 29, 2017)

Anna230760 said:


> She’s on the alumni page of university of Ottawa



her linkedin says she is both currently working and a student with an expected graduation of 2019.  Haha.  She's a NEET, she has told us, over and over again.  She has zero connections on her linkedin.  She is the world's must unemployable person, well, maybe just in Ottawa.

Now this is fucking interesting! Who can translate this ? She was organizing some african dance class at her school? Wow, she was picking up guys there?

http://crc.collegelacite.ca/calendrier/cours-de-danse-africaine-14/

That's gotta be her right?


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 29, 2017)

FatGirlLaughHate said:


> Someone needs to dox this bitch.



Happy Birthday:

https://twitter.com/drscarletfitch

https://www.linkedin.com/in/chantal-sarault-16b40ab9

https://makeagif.com/i/rLECkd


----------



## wheelpower (Nov 29, 2017)

thejackal said:


> her linkedin says she is both currently working and a student with an expected graduation of 2019.  Haha.  She's a NEET, she has told us, over and over again.  She has zero connections on her linkedin.  She is the world's must unemployable person, well, maybe just in Ottawa.
> 
> Now this is fucking interesting! Who can translate this ? She was organizing some african dance class at her school? Wow, she was picking up guys there?
> 
> ...



 

Looks like she organized/ oversaw it in someway


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 29, 2017)

thejackal said:


> her linkedin says she is both currently working and a student with an expected graduation of 2019.  Haha.  She's a NEET, she has told us, over and over again.  She has zero connections on her linkedin.  She is the world's must unemployable person, well, maybe just in Ottawa.
> 
> Now this is fucking interesting! Who can translate this ? She was organizing some african dance class at her school? Wow, she was picking up guys there?
> 
> ...



Also, her LinkedIn is a lie. She got fired from her last job as a service coordinator at that health clinic, she made a video about it a long time ago.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 29, 2017)

wheelpower said:


> View attachment 323502
> 
> Looks like she organized/ oversaw it in someway



Bibi, you were played man!


----------



## Anna230760 (Nov 29, 2017)

RussianBlonde said:


> Also, her LinkedIn is a lie. She got fired from her last job as a service coordinator at that health clinic, she made a video about it a long time ago.



Exactly, I don't even believe that was her last job either because she claimed her last job was a temp position for a woman who I believe was on maternity leave or something.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 29, 2017)

Hmm, I honestly feel like I've found most of her family (dad mom, relatives) and her own accounts within about 10 minutes of some good Googling.  Want to verify some things before I post it though.  That page on African dance I found just by googling her named followed by "african" on a whim.  Ha.


----------



## Gawdamit (Nov 29, 2017)

She always claims she worked high level job positions but home health care don't pay that well especially since she's not a nurse. She was making a little better than min wage. And the only jobs she can get are temp positions. Her resume isn't strong enough for high paying permanent full time. She needs to fix up her Linkedin. I found some spelling mistakes. Future employers are really picky about spelling and grammar. LMFAO at the no connections. No one is interested in her BS Linkedin. She doesn't have a BA. Someone needs to call her out on her BS. She hasn't even started her third year. She hangs around losers like bitchin and eatin and eats all day and night. Her networking skills suck. She got the recycling idea from another youtuber. That's what she does. She hangs out on other youtubers livestreams and pirates ideas from them for her channel. That's how creative she is. Doesn't matter how much she pumps up her ego, she'll never be better than a fat lazy bum. The only thing she's good at is photoshopping her face and head to make it look smaller than what it is.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 30, 2017)

What an idiot:






Let me tell you this is totally an intelligent, balanced, well though out and fair perspective on overpopulation, human waste and our naive believe that the ocean is too big to fail.

Nah, it's just trash from a fatass loser that thinks she is a new media star.  Like WTF.  Yes, Chantal, YOU are the voice the oceans need.  The global sushi trade is dead.  Acidcification, changing climates, over fishing?

 Solved.


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Nov 30, 2017)

Lets go over some hippocrisy from her newest video on recycling.

*Tells people to recycle while constantly ordering takeout and fastfood daily, contributing more than the average person via styrofoam take out trays and cups, straws, ect. 

*shows dangerous facts about the environment* "if this wont get you to care, I don't know what will"
*gets presented with dangerous facts regarding obesity "omg so what if i want to kill myself with food its my business"
*feels like its okay to encourage people to take care of environment via recycling but when it comes to taking care of the country by cutting down on obesity related costs it doesn't matter


----------



## whysoserious (Nov 30, 2017)

RussianBlonde said:


> Also, her LinkedIn is a lie. She got fired from her last job as a service coordinator at that health clinic, she made a video about it a long time ago.


I honestly think she is too lazy to change that. She probably made a profile and left it like that for years.



thejackal said:


> Well that was easy:
> 
> https://ca.linkedin.com/in/chantal-sarault-16b40ab9?trk=prof-samename-name


There is something wrong with her education years, isn't it? Isn't she 33?


----------



## thejackal (Nov 30, 2017)

whysoserious said:


> There is something wrong with her education years, isn't it? Isn't she 33?



I believe she dropped out in her 2nd year.  At 33 (she'll be 34 in March),  she's about as close to completing her undergraduate degree as most 19 year olds with a couple semesters of CC under their belt.

Her work history, from what she's said in her videos, is some retail experience and the temp position at the medical office.  She has no formal training in medicine or for that matter secretarial, accounting or office management.  In one video she explained that she "knew her work at the medical office was subpar" (my phrasing) and one day was sat down and was fired.  I'm not sure how employment termination works in Canada but I'd guess she was given a warning or review and after that was fired for poor performance.

On the doxxing stuff: it's out there for people that want to look through it.  There is some evidence that she has not been entirely truthful about her family situation.   One strange thing that keeps coming up in searches for her family name and people that are (perhaps) related to her father is African Studies.  It's a guess, but I think an uncle of her's is an academic (or perhaps a more distant family member it's hard to say) with a focus on African studies.  That would make some sense given that she apparently taught an informal African dance class and has a long history of dating African (not black, not AA, but FOB type Africans) men.

Also, I don't think her version of her father is entirely accurate.  She described him as an alcoholic, absent father, that Chantel's mother wanted completely out of the picture.  I believe he has passed away (believe I found his obituary page) and he at least appears to be someone that a few people cared about and was regarded well by them.  Maybe he was a drunk but I don't think it's likely he was a complete deadbeat, which is how chantal describes him.


----------



## wheelpower (Nov 30, 2017)

Her food looks nasty here! How the hell does Bibi watch his show while Chantal yammers on and on right behind him? He must be the master of selective hearing now

edit: LOL at her shitty photoshop skills for the thumbnail


----------



## ConSluttant (Nov 30, 2017)

wheelpower said:


> Her food looks nasty here! How the hell does Bibi watch his show while Chantal yammers on and on right behind him? He must be the master of selective hearing now
> 
> edit: LOL at her shitty photoshop skills for the thumbnail



What in the HELL is that nasty yellow goop on the right hand side? Ew.


----------



## C3PBRO (Nov 30, 2017)

"Beauty bite."






It's hilarious how obviously annoyed by her Bibi is. I read the thread but I don't remember, are they married? Has he received his non-conditional green card yet? Do you reckon he's siphoning funds into an escape savings account for when it arrives, or...?


----------



## Gawdamit (Dec 1, 2017)

She's worried about going to Red Lobster for dinner because she doesn't know what she can eat? Huh? WTF? Honey, at your present weight and health status, it doesn't matter what you eat. She'll rip right into those Red Lobster biscuits dripping with butter like a bandit anyway because that's what every fatty does. Typical fat ass worried what's she's going to put in her basketball sized gut

Her next video is going to be about when she got it on with her boss. Someone pass me the barf bag. I guess it's true what they say about some men, any pussy is better than no pussy, including Bibi


----------



## FatGirlLaughHate (Dec 1, 2017)

If Slobbo really had hooked up with a boss of hers, she would have used this story long ago. I'd bet my last dollar that she makes up some lame story, practices saying it out loud a few times to work out some of the kinks/time line/details, then uses it in a video. She mentioned a long time ago that she was running out of stories about past lovers. Even her last story about the hair straightener South American dude looked and sounded like a lie. Chantal is not picking guys up at a mall, at work, or anywhere else. Most fatty fetishists hide their fetish because they know they will get ridiculed mercilessly. Ain't nobody flirting with a 400 lb, 5 foot ham hocked wildebeest in public. 

RIP Bibi's self-worth, personality and soul.


----------



## Gawdamit (Dec 1, 2017)

I think the real reason why Bibi doesn't talk and ignores her in her videos is because he's embarrassed to be seen with her.  I bet he can only imagine what's being said about her.  She's a pig. She eats talks acts and looks like a pig. A pig with lipstick is still a pig


----------



## starbucks (Dec 1, 2017)

She thinks by saying her meal is vegan that it's healthy. There are just as many unhealthy vegan foods and the foods she always chooses are fat and sugar laden.  Not to mention her portions can feed a tribe of people.  Just because she's eating brown rice, if you eat a pound of it you will gain more weight. And her sick fascination with bowel movements while eating is quite disturbing.


----------



## FatGirlLaughHate (Dec 1, 2017)

Lololol did you guys see her day 1 vlogmas vid?? She literally gives our little discussion a shout out. HEEEHEEEHEEE Chantal Sarault ya fat piece of waste.

Can’t delete our comments here  keep eating. We can’t wait til you have a massive stroke.

Her cat bit her twice on the hand. Probably thinks it’s a canned ham. 

Update: Ham Beast now has a combover. Christ on a cracker. It really can’t get much worse.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Dec 1, 2017)

FatGirlLaughHate said:


> Lololol did you guys see her day 1 vlogmas vid?? She literally gives our little discussion a shout out. HEEEHEEEHEEE Chantal Sarault ya fat piece of waste.
> 
> Can’t delete our comments here  keep eating. We can’t wait til you have a massive stroke.


I had to tap out when she started eating yogurt with a knife.


----------



## FatGirlLaughHate (Dec 1, 2017)

Kind of off topic but the way super fat women laugh reminds me of a mauve lace doily.


----------



## multiverse (Dec 1, 2017)

Y'all should really include the video, and note the timestamps when some weird / gross shit happens.





edit: lol


----------



## stonemask (Dec 1, 2017)

5:8-5:15 in the Vlogmas 1 video: check out how her double chin wiggles when she tastes the yogurt with a knife (lol). Literally moves like it's a chicken clucking...


----------



## thejackal (Dec 1, 2017)

*snorts a line of coke*

*teehee* -- "it's plant based, it's healthy!"


----------



## Octomet (Dec 1, 2017)

That actually might do her some good.


----------



## FatGirlLaughHate (Dec 1, 2017)

HEr lard encased ham of a heart wouldn’t be able to handle coke. Bitch would drop dead immediately and then Bibi would be free.


----------



## starbucks (Dec 1, 2017)

Wow how many days of not showering does it take to smell like a dam Frito?  Imagine standing behind this whale at Taco Bell and catching a whiff of Fritos LOL, man she's gross. She reeks of self neglect.


----------



## Gawdamit (Dec 1, 2017)

Gawdamit, do we have to see her cats and hear her grunting at them them in every damn video now? I hate when youtubers shove their kids and pets up in my face. I can barely tolerate her videos now as it is. She knows shit about cats. Cats don't like her tone of voice. They like a soft gentle voice. She's so friggin loud and annoying asf


----------



## thejackal (Dec 1, 2017)

Gawdamit said:


> Gawdamit, do we have to see her cats and hear her grunting at them them in every damn video now? I hate when youtubers shove their kids and pets up in my face. I can barely tolerate her videos now as it is. She knows shit about cats. Cats don't like her tone of voice. They like a soft gentle voice. She's so friggin loud and annoying asf



I think she's trying to hit every single key demographic:

1) shut in legbeards looking for validation (cats, "no bra", ostensible boy friend)
2) fetithists (constant fart/shit/piss/puke talk and eating noises)
3) trainwreck watchers (self explantory)
4) granola crunchers (plant based, teehee)


----------



## RussianBlonde (Dec 1, 2017)

Fucking ham hock says her BO smells like a frito, is there anything she doesn't associate with food? Comparing your stinky armpit to a chip? She would probably lick it out of she could. I bet she smells like a decomposing road kill, when you're that fat you need to shower like 3 times a day, moisture gets under your skin folds, mixes with sweat bacteria and creates perfect environment for fungus, yeast and other nastiness.



thejackal said:


> I think she's trying to hit every single key demographic:
> 
> 1) shut in legbeards looking for validation (cats, "no bra", ostensible boy friend)
> 2) fetithists (constant fart/shit/piss/puke talk and eating noises)
> ...



dont forget vegans and environmentalists, annoying vegan preaching ass holes always have tonsof subscribers, she must have noticed that


----------



## starbucks (Dec 1, 2017)

thejackal said:


> I think she's trying to hit every single key demographic:
> 
> 1) shut in legbeards looking for validation (cats, "no bra", ostensible boy friend)
> 2) fetithists (constant fart/shit/piss/puke talk and eating noises)
> ...



5) Her unsolved mystery watchers (she exploits others miseries for her own gain)

She doesn't have an original bone in her body.



Gawdamit said:


> Gawdamit, do we have to see her cats and hear her grunting at them them in every damn video now? I hate when youtubers shove their kids and pets up in my face. I can barely tolerate her videos now as it is. She knows shit about cats. Cats don't like her tone of voice. They like a soft gentle voice. She's so friggin loud and annoying asf



The pet voice she uses is as cringe worthy as her eating habits. She sounds like a jerk


----------



## Gawdamit (Dec 1, 2017)

Yeah, she stole the outtake idea at the beginning of her vlogmas video after her intro from Back to Chubby


----------



## FatGirlLaughHate (Dec 2, 2017)

I love how she hasn't eaten on cam much lately - she is definitely stuffing her hateful gullet with take out.


----------



## Anna230760 (Dec 2, 2017)

Not sure how to attach a video, but she uploaded a video on her second weight loss channel talking about us. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phjcn5NIqZI


----------



## starbucks (Dec 2, 2017)

Anna230760 said:


> Not sure how to attach a video, but she uploaded a video on her second weight loss channel talking about us.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phjcn5NIqZI



This latest video reveals a lot of interesting tidbits

1.) Bibi found 10 empty pizza boxes hidden in their closet
2.) She sneaks out of the house in the middle of the night to eat fast food in her car (we already knew that was the reason)
3.) The outside garbage was filled to the top with all of her fast food garbage

At the end of the video, she films herself in bed crying (Like Trisha Paytas crying kitchen floor videos) she's wearing the same clothes from earlier, never changed into pajamas. She still has on her smeared old makeup so we know she didn't shower or even just wash up before bed.

She's blaming her obesity on childhood bullying.  Chantal, take responsibility for your food addiction and stop looking to blame others. 

And, I'm not a hater Chantal I just call you out on your bullshit. I'm also a normal weight, I'm not obese like you claim we all are.  I think your subscribers who kiss your ass and say you inspire them are the obese ones. "Birds of a feather"


----------



## thejackal (Dec 2, 2017)

starbucks said:


> This latest video reveals a lot of interesting tidbits
> 
> 1.) Bibi found 10 empty pizza boxes hidden in their closet
> 2.) She sneaks out of the house in the middle of the night to eat fast food in her car (we already knew that was the reason)
> ...



My first thought when she posted the crying was "wait she didn't take any makeup off or change clothes this is some D- list acting" and then I realized it's chantal.  Prolly par for the course.  Either way, come on.

What a manipulative video.   She's so much like Boogie.  Cries about the "bullies" and how she's in a literal "life and death" fight with her weight.  She's like any other dope fiend IMO.   Talk is cheap.  Not many people are so addicted to food they are literally damaging their body in similar ways to smack addicts or crackheads but congrats, you are chantal!

And like most other dope fiends you don't have a job.  But you're right, you do have a roof over your head and people that still care about you and you know things could be a lot worse...

Ugh, she really is turning into the straight, Canadian version of AL.  Except I actually think AL leads a more interesting life.  Chantal is boring AF outside her cringe food addiction.  At least AL wild's out on stuff other than buffet.


----------



## Anna230760 (Dec 2, 2017)

Again with the gross chipped nail polish. I don't quite understand why she's hoarding all the food bags and pizza boxes is there something I'm missing with that or  is she just lazy? Also, a bit off but if  I waited until my husband went to sleep and snuck out of the house, I'm pretty sure he would notice I was sneaking out pretty quickly. It's obvious bibi doesn't care about her one bit, makes me wonder if they even sleep in the same room. I'd bet my last $10 she doesn't go to over eaters anonymous on Monday either, and her walking every day will never happen.


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Dec 2, 2017)

> bullies people that are concerned, people that offer health advice, people that tell her car binges aren't healthy
>tells them to lick her fupa 
> cries when people see her bullshit and bully her back


----------



## Anna230760 (Dec 3, 2017)

Also I went back and watched her video where she talks about her unemployment and she says that unemployment in Canada pays for you to go back to college, hence why she enrolled in college.


----------



## thejackal (Dec 3, 2017)

Anna230760 said:


> Also I went back and watched her video where she talks about her unemployment and she says that unemployment in Canada pays for you to go back to college, hence why she enrolled in college.




The Bibi, closet, pizza imagery just cracks me up.  Imagine coming to the West and finally having a closet and realizing your "girlfriend"  has used it to store 20+ empty pizza boxes.


----------



## Anna230760 (Dec 3, 2017)

thejackal said:


> The Bibi, closet, pizza imagery just cracks me up.  Imagine coming to the West and finally having a closet and realizing your "girlfriend"  has used it to store 20+ empty pizza boxes.



Dead, so funny! And then screaming at him to put them back in the closet.


----------



## whysoserious (Dec 3, 2017)

Anna230760 said:


> Also I went back and watched her video where she talks about her unemployment and she says that unemployment in Canada pays for you to go back to college, hence why she enrolled in college.


I actually wanted to see that video. Which one is it?


----------



## starbucks (Dec 3, 2017)

Anna230760 said:


> Dead, so funny! And then screaming at him to put them back in the closet.



My God the insanity of it all. Imagine the look on Bibi's face while finding box after box of empty pizza boxes. And if she admitted to 10, I would bet there were a lot more than that.  And while pulling out each box she's behind him screaming and crying. Makeup smeared all over her face, while reaking of stale Frito chips.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Dec 3, 2017)

Does anyone else cringe when she screeches "Shammmmyyy, shtop" to her cat? 

I think Bibi gave up on life. Seems like TV and the sofa is the only place he feels comfortable at, I never hear the tv background noise so I'm assuming he's using headphones to watch it to block the sounds of screeching and chomping. He's staring into the tv, watching anything he can, so he doesn't have to look at her. 

Poor Bibi. Hang on there buddy.


----------



## frootloops (Dec 3, 2017)

I live in Canada, I can confirm that Employment Insurance (EI) will cover you for up to a certain time period if you have enough accumulated hours to use the EI while taking time off work.  They don't pay for college though, there are programs through the Canadian Government you can apply for though to be funded/approved to go back to Secondary Schooling, though many also just live off the Student Loans they take out for the further education.


----------



## Anna230760 (Dec 3, 2017)

whysoserious said:


> I actually wanted to see that video. Which one is it?



It's in her extremely long live Burger King stream. Where she talks about her unemployment starts around 18:00. I don't know how to post the full video but here's the link! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_7AwF0f25I


----------



## XXIchic (Dec 3, 2017)

RussianBlonde said:


> I think Bibi gave up on life. Seems like TV and the sofa is the only place he feels comfortable at, I never hear the tv background noise so I'm assuming he's using headphones to watch it to block the sounds of screeching and chomping. He's staring into the tv, watching anything he can, so he doesn't have to look at her.



Don't forget they had a rare 'date' night a while back. This is probably something she could've added into her raunchy storytimes but I genuinely doubt it got that far. Bibi was probably back to the couch as soon as they got home from the movies. Poor Chantal, she cannot add her long term boyfriend to her list of saucy sexual escapades.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Dec 3, 2017)

imagine waking up to this every morning, her head looks like a watermelon


----------



## Anna230760 (Dec 3, 2017)

She posted a video of her taking a walk through a park on her weight loss channel, hilarity ensues. She is terrified of a tiny hill and worried she will have to call the fire department to make it back up and literally thinks she's having  a heart attack. Also funny she thinks if she had a heart attack she would make he headlines for being a "Youtuber". She vows to do these daily walks for the rest of the month, however given her track record I bet this was the first and last. And her hair appears to be falling out in chunks, you can see full chunks of her scalp. :/


----------



## XXIchic (Dec 3, 2017)

Anna230760 said:


> She vows to do these daily walks for the rest of the month, however given her track record I bet this was the first and last. And her hair appears to be falling out in chunks, you can see full chunks of her scalp.



Does she also have grey hair? Her wheezing when she breathes is giving me anxiety. I bet she will reward herself with a 36 inch extra cheese pepperoni pizza mukbang.


----------



## Anna230760 (Dec 3, 2017)

XXIchic said:


> Does she also have grey hair? Her wheezing when she breathes is giving me anxiety. I bet she will reward herself with a 36 inch extra cheese pepperoni pizza mukbang.



Yes I noticed that too! Fried wiry gray hairs sticking out everywhere.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Dec 3, 2017)

her bald spots are terrifying.


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Dec 3, 2017)

Looks like she found herself in yet another compilation video. When will she realize that she is a joke?






I think catloading is a bully and don't condone her,  but her editing for chantal is hilarious.


----------



## Gawdamit (Dec 4, 2017)

She shaves her sideburns too. Chantal, you are a mess



Anna230760 said:


> OMG your profile picture, pure gold!!


Thank you

Chantal thinks she hit rock bottom but she hasn't, not yet. Rock bottom is when you have lost everything and sometimes rock bottom can mean death. As long as she has money to spend, she will keep doing what she's been doing for years because she doesn't want to live differently. She eats garbage because she is bored, not because she's a food addict.

The heffer is taking a week off to better herself. Getting a job would be a good start and stop living off the government.


----------



## FatGirlLaughHate (Dec 4, 2017)

Had this interaction with ol' Hammy a couple days ago. I decided to email her:







The change in tune, at first being a raging plate of hateful lard, to "Why do you hate me because I'm fat??" victim literally gave me whiplash. I couldn't believe what I was reading. Does being that gigantic make your moods swing that much? Could be a good topic for a thesis...

Anyway, just wanted to share this with you guys. I thought about going on with this mess but I realized that she answered me back so fast and so furious that she probably is craving some kind of human contact and is probably extremely lonely. She lives an empty shell of an existence and without her cats and eating, she has nothing and I didn't want to get dragged into her victim mess.


----------



## whysoserious (Dec 4, 2017)

OMG, I almost pissed myself when she did this:


----------



## Gawdamit (Dec 4, 2017)

Chantal is making enemies all over youtube. She use to hang out on The Lez's livestreams, got pissed off at MFW for making a video about ALR and how she treats her animals. No one took Chantal's side and she got mad and unsubbed The Lez. She sticks her nose where it don't belong. She changed her mind about taking a week off and will continue with vlogmas. She has some serious anger issues when she's hungry for pizza


----------



## Henessey (Dec 4, 2017)

Gawdamit said:


> She changed her mind about taking a week off


 Expected...this is the sole reason she fails every time. Btw, still waiting for that "Potato diet" update, whale.


----------



## Ramona Resurrected (Dec 4, 2017)

RodgerMan81 said:


> Looks like she found herself in yet another compilation video. When will she realize that she is a joke?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Piggy eyes going everywhere, that is the best lol


----------



## Broken Pussy (Dec 4, 2017)

In light of recent events, I’d like to post a little refresher about the the forum rules.


*Hide your powerlevel.* Avoid revealing intimate, embarrassing details about yourself. Declaring a post powerleveling does not magically exempt you from this rule.


*No thirst.* No one cares if you want to have sex with someone. Reporting thirst posts to mods is encouraged.


*Be civil.* Don't get angry over Lolcows. If you need to tell people you're better than someone, you're probably not.


*No trolling plans.* We are not an autistic Illuminati. Failtrolls will be ridiculed mercilessly.
The first three have some wiggle room.  The fourth one does not.  If you’re such a sad failure of a human being that you need to troll a lolcow in order to reaffirm your belief in you own superiority, keep that shit to yourself.


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Dec 4, 2017)

chantal's fb: https://www.facebook.com/chantilly.lace.52
chantals mom: https://www.facebook.com/kim.landry.10
Bibi's family: https://www.facebook.com/bodianibeezi.iboy (not bibi, he doesn't have fb)

The fact that chantal thinks shes being fat shamed is insane. Its her personality. Idgaf that shes fat.


----------



## DongMiguel (Dec 4, 2017)

Looks like Chantal deleted her FB...


----------



## Anna230760 (Dec 4, 2017)

She's trying to go out of her way to show Bibi has any interest in her and they have any type of a relationship beyond out of sheer convenience. How sad. Also her black shirt she's wearing has so much lint and hair on it, gross! And of course, no walking today LMAO, she made it a one day before failing! And her walks are a whopping 15 minutes, Chantel you have no job, you should be doing hour long walks.


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Dec 5, 2017)

Well, today we have yet another item to add to the list of promises broken by foodie:

*Promised to walk every day for 30 days, made it a whopping 1 day.
*Promised to go vegan and made it 1 day like 4 times now
*potato diet, lasted less than 1 day
*week water fast, lasted 1 day
*keto
*vegetarian
*no fast food on fridays, lasted one friday

How out of shape do you have to be to not be able to _walk?_
To be honest, she set herself up for failure by walking a decent distance her first day. She was out of breath and it was obviously more walking than shes done in years and she hurt herself (said her back hurt in the video, go figure).  At her size she needed to start small, by literally walking to the mailbox or her car once or twice a day and slowly building up. 
I wish that she would learn to take care of her health for herself and not for views. 
Also it is confirmed that she watches kiwifarms religiously in regards to her facebook being deleted, unless some genius trolled her from here.


----------



## Gawdamit (Dec 5, 2017)

Well, today she's going to do two 15 minute walks. LMAO, yeah right. I totally agree, at her size and shape, she should take it slow at first and then build herself up. She doesn't keep it simple which is why she always fails. Besides, she has a gym she pays for every month and never uses. She's your typical fatty who does a lot of talking but never accomplishes very much. She's not going to read our comments anymore. Too bad for her because there's a lot of intelligent and logical advice here for her she could use. But that's Chantal. She poo poos any kind of advice, does what she wants and continuously fails. She thinks she's smarter than all of us


----------



## starbucks (Dec 5, 2017)

Gawdamit said:


> Well, today she's going to do two 15 minute walks. LMAO, yeah right. I totally agree, at her size and shape, she should take it slow at first and then build herself up. She doesn't keep it simple which is why she always fails. Besides, she has a gym she pays for every month and never uses. She's your typical fatty who does a lot of talking but never accomplishes very much. She's not going to read our comments anymore. Too bad for her because there's a lot of intelligent and logical advice here for her she could use. But that's Chantal. She poo poos any kind of advice, does what she wants and continuously fails. She thinks she's smarter than all of us



Remember, anything Chantal says she will or will not do, she never keeps to it.  So, rest assured she will continue reading here. Along with her obsession with food, she's also addicted to the attention, the good and the bad.  The sad part is, the attention she deems as haters is actually the advice that will help her get well but she refuses to see it. The ass kissers on her comment section will cheer her all the way to an early grave, and that too she refuses to see.


----------



## thejackal (Dec 5, 2017)

Looking at her vids by popularity count must really depress her.

None of the vids on her weight loss channel has over 10k views and most have around 2-5k.  Most of her non Mukbang vids on her main channel are 3-10K views while some of her gonzo mukbang ones get into 50k+ territory.

New videos aren't that exciting.  Yesterday's was just another "lover" story (AKA chantal interacts with sexual deviants and predators) and non moaning over a plate of fried (er, roasted) veggies and spinach swimming in dressing.  She admitted she'll be hungry 5 minutes after the video ends so I wish she'd show us her real daily intake.  It's not just salad and "roasted veggies". 

Why she can't just try and only eat half the portions of her greasy food is anybody's guess.  It's gotta be "plant based" and "healthy".  She's not going to lose weight eating food she doesn't like.   She'll binge and repeat.

New video!






Boring!  Current most liked comment on it is  "this video is kinda amateurish but I'm learning some stuff".

Well, random youtube commentator, you'll soon learn all about the amateur ways of chantal.


----------



## Gawdamit (Dec 5, 2017)

Must have been a bad hair day which is every day or she didn't wash today


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Dec 5, 2017)

The day is almost over and she didn't make up for it by walking twice like she said. Whats funny is that its been two days and shes still getting comments on the initial walk video saying "good job!!" Her fans are delusional.


----------



## stonemask (Dec 5, 2017)

Oh god. Is she narrating true crime with a SLIDE SHOW now? Really Chantal? Girl stop it.

Editted just to add, I wonder if this new true crime narrating she does is also plagiarized lol.


----------



## Henessey (Dec 6, 2017)

thejackal said:


> None of the vids on her weight loss channel has over 10k views and most have around 2-5k. Most of her non Mukbang vids on her main channel are 3-10K views while some of her gonzo mukbang ones get into 50k+ territory.



Gush, she is sooooo boring now. What the fuck was that last video? If I wanted to learn about unsolved murders, there is a whole wiki for that.   As soon as I saw her 2nd comment hinting she didn't show her face, I was outta there instantly. I guess learning how to edit while sitting down and ordering pizza is only what works for her now because she cannot stand or walk anymore.  One more rubbish content from her and I will go to her shitty house and slap her fat chin. 

Still rooting for you fattie. Love anyways


----------



## XXIchic (Dec 6, 2017)

She has a poll for her next video and people are voting for her to eat and tell more stories. Her other choice was a christmas party look tutorial. Big fat surprise for her that people only want to see her eat. Cauliflower buffalo wings? Tf?

That mystery Monday video is beyond lazy. I watch much better horror channels for superb narratives and better images. If she's trying that streak it won't work for her. She's not a horror channel, not a makeup guru, not a food addict (a food addict would be a normal sized human being addicted to eating, you know, normal foods?) not lard and garbage all the time. At this point she is just a slob who has made excuses and won't give up her fat ways. Not a good idea to be missing putting out videos, as the more she stalls the more her viewers will just distract themselves with someone else. 

She did the night time drive mystery Monday and that didn't work well for her either, she changes directions more than she changes her clothes..I'm guessing she's still catching her breath from her first walkmas video too..


----------



## whysoserious (Dec 7, 2017)

Skip to 8:0o.


----------



## thejackal (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm afraid she's only a cheap Canadian knock off of AL: at least AL can give us content two days in a row for "vlogmas".

Come on Chantal we know you are binging.  Film that shit.


----------



## wheelpower (Dec 7, 2017)

Here we have a weigh in - 368 lbs damn shes heavy! A boring shopping haul and an even more boring walk by the river with the highlight of a bench so she can sit her big butt down for a rest (lol on what looks to be a 5 min walk)


----------



## Gawdamit (Dec 8, 2017)

Chantal wants to lose 200 pounds. If she gets take out and eats large portions she won't


----------



## MW 002 (Dec 8, 2017)

I am actually surprised that she hasn't gotten a mobility scooter yet.


----------



## thejackal (Dec 8, 2017)

But Chantal I thought you said you never craved beef...  Her entire life revolves around food and craving food.   Normal people do not see a fast food restaurant and think of buying a plate of roast beef sandwiches.






Also, at the end she makes excuses for not walking and says she's done with it and will work out at the gym.  Yea right.  She's already incredibly self conscious and thinks the group of teens 500 ft away from the trail and getting high in the parking lot is out to get her.  There's no way she's going to walk into a gym and work out in front of people.

Her constant "I'm going to change...here's excuses why I can't..." is beyond tired.


----------



## wheelpower (Dec 8, 2017)

Jesus fuck can she wear a bra please? That's disgusting


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Dec 8, 2017)

The table is her bra.


----------



## Gawdamit (Dec 8, 2017)

I wonder how her first meeting with Overeaters Anoynmous went


----------



## Anna230760 (Dec 8, 2017)

The park was extremely busy with people walking and walking their dogs, yet it's too cold for her to exercise outside. Someone explain that to me.  Her sleep excuses don't make sense either, most people don't sleep 12+ hours a day Chantal.


----------



## PropaGONDA (Dec 9, 2017)

wheelpower said:


> Here we have a weigh in - 368 lbs damn shes heavy! A boring shopping haul and an even more boring walk by the river with the highlight of a bench so she can sit her big butt down for a rest (lol on what looks to be a 5 min walk)



Shit that's a lot.

Did she lose weight? I saw on an older video she was tipping the scales at 400lb.

Also, agreed at the cheap Canadian knockoff of Amberlynn. Except Chantal apparently likes the dick.


----------



## stonemask (Dec 10, 2017)

Lol is she serious with this shit.


----------



## Gawdamit (Dec 10, 2017)

She ate enough rice for 4 people. I don't know what that slop was she poured over it but it looked disgusting


----------



## Dovahshit (Dec 10, 2017)

she even has the sriracha in common with Hamberlyn


----------



## Shallow_Hal (Dec 10, 2017)

Did she even address that face that she couldn’t even walk 2 days in a row? Or is she just acting like that never happened?


----------



## wheelpower (Dec 10, 2017)

PropaGONDA said:


> Shit that's a lot.
> 
> Did she lose weight? I saw on an older video she was tipping the scales at 400lb.
> 
> Also, agreed at the cheap Canadian knockoff of Amberlynn. Except Chantal apparently likes the dick.



yeah she was 378 lbs before so she lost like 10 pounds surprisingly


----------



## RussianBlonde (Dec 10, 2017)

ahahahahaha whale is back:






so she talks about her healthy days of lemon water and herbal teas and eating vegetables while she's chomping on diarrhea inducing Taco bell. And then she's talking about using her "talents" on another channel. Jabba, the only talent you have is lying and inhaling enormous amounts of fried carbs, that's your only talent.


----------



## wheelpower (Dec 10, 2017)

hot damn she's looking bigger than ever


----------



## Anna230760 (Dec 10, 2017)

Right when she's going to view this dream condo she starts a third channel and starts eating fast food again. Get your coin, girl.


----------



## Gawdamit (Dec 10, 2017)

Who told her she's a make up expert? Her eyebrows are fugly


----------



## weaselhat (Dec 11, 2017)

Noone cares about my opinion, but I think she isn't committed enough to have forty channels.  She does good to keep the one she has going.  I can understand the weight loss one although it seems counterproductive to do eating shows on one channel and weight loss on another.  But getting into a mystery channel and a cat channel and a make up channel and a whatever the channel is not a good idea for her. She doesn't even have to do mystery Mondays or stuff my face Tuesdays.  Why not just do whatever she feels like on a particular day.


----------



## ponponwaywayway (Dec 11, 2017)

Says she'll only do binges every now and then, eats a dirty diaper from taco bell...


----------



## thejackal (Dec 11, 2017)

She's delusional.   She's "achieved" her current level of Youtube fame in the same way hungry fat chick did.  You don't see HFC thinking she's going to be popular in a makeup or weight loss channel, do you?  Who wants to "get ready" with her?  Nobody.  She has nowhere to go and doesn't even fake having a glamorous busy life like most of the beauty gurus.  She literally sits around on her computer every day.  She never goes out unless it's for food.  She has no friends and her "boyfriend" seems more like a room mate that can't stand her and does as much possible not to interact with her.

Oh and the way her boobs rest on the table in that latest mukbang is disgusting.   Her knuckles are also looking pretty dark.  Gross.


----------



## Gawdamit (Dec 12, 2017)

Chantal is fed up with us talking about her and she's coming for us LMFAO, be very afraid, NOT


----------



## ponponwaywayway (Dec 12, 2017)

Guys...
She's going to find us and smother us all with her massive double chin because we contacted her mom...


----------



## Kelly Bundy (Dec 12, 2017)

She knows who you are (HEEHEE) the internet police is after you (HEEHEE *multiple chins jiggle*)


----------



## weaselhat (Dec 12, 2017)

Contacted her mom?         is this from when that kf autist doxed herself on chantel's you tube or are another one of you tards poking the cows?  If so, please stop.  Cows are to be observed naturally.  watch from afar for God's sake.

Reminder:
*No trolling plans.* We are not an autistic Illuminati. Failtrolls will be ridiculed mercilessly.


----------



## ponponwaywayway (Dec 12, 2017)

Don't know, don't really care...
Going by what was said in the video...



weaselhat said:


> Contacted her mom?         is this from when that kf autist doxed herself on chantel's you tube or are another one of you tards poking the cows?  If so, please stop.  Cows are to be observed naturally.  watch from afar for God's sake.
> 
> Reminder:
> *No trolling plans.* We are not an autistic Illuminati. Failtrolls will be ridiculed mercilessly.


----------



## Gawdamit (Dec 12, 2017)

Chantal is making a lot of enemies. Anyone can dox her, doesn't have to be from here. These people don't like her either:
http://youtalktrash.com/forum/topic/the-chantal-eating-show-chantal-marie/


----------



## kaiwaii (Dec 12, 2017)

Gawdamit said:


> Chantal is making a lot of enemies. Anyone can dox her, doesn't have to be from here. These people don't like her either:
> http://youtalktrash.com/forum/topic/the-chantal-eating-show-chantal-marie/



A lot of the You Talk Trash community came from an older website (Guru Gossip) that had much of the same behavior of  contacting family members, hacking a gmail or facebook account to look for nudes/embarrassing information or just send pizzas or Chinese food to the persons house as a joke. That was common practice over there and it's not surprising if it came from there.


----------



## thejackal (Dec 12, 2017)

She pulled that video already.  She's having a meltdown.  I finally got around to watching that Taco Bell Mukbang and what a disaster.  She "realized" halfway in that there was sour cream on whatever gross ass Taco Bell thing she was eating and had to pretend to stop eating it.  We all know she finished it off camera.   She got so angry when the Taco Bell worker didn't know "pico de gallo" was salsa.  Seriously who the fuck calls it "pico de gallo" at the drivethrough?  This is Taco Bell in Quebec not some hipster taco truck in the Mission.


----------



## Anna230760 (Dec 12, 2017)

I always miss her meltdown videos she posts before she yanks them. Someone contacted her mother?


----------



## wheelpower (Dec 12, 2017)

Ugh why tf would someone message her mom? Thats so useless. I didn't make it in time to see the meltdown video, did she go the Taken route with "I will find you and I will kill you"? lmao okay Chantal I'm sure the RCMP will get on this ASAP!


----------



## thejackal (Dec 12, 2017)

Anna230760 said:


> I always miss her meltdown videos she posts before she yanks them. Someone contacted her mother?



Who knows, that's what she claimed.   It's not like doxxing her was hard, FFS she uses her real first name in her channels and gives out identifying info about where she lives in her "drive around" videos.  

In the video (only 30 seconds and only text) she claimed she was "coming for us" and would take legal action.  

She's coming for us alright, somebody just fry up a plate of carbs with extra dipping sauce and she'll be right over!


----------



## Henessey (Dec 12, 2017)

weaselhat said:


> Contacted her mom?         is this from when that kf autist doxed herself on chantel's you tube or are another one of you tards poking the cows?  If so, please stop.  Cows are to be observed naturally.  watch from afar for God's sake.
> 
> Reminder:
> *No trolling plans.* We are not an autistic Illuminati. Failtrolls will be ridiculed mercilessly.



Lol but true. I enjoy the cow from a distance. Her Mum already has a lot to worry about the fattie, hoping she outlives her.  Let's not bother Mummy Jabba.


----------



## Gawdamit (Dec 12, 2017)

Does anyone else get the impression Chantal is a bit of a control freak?


----------



## Anna230760 (Dec 12, 2017)

Is it just me or she sick A LOT, like at least every couple of weeks she's "sick." No wonder she doesn't have a job, employers would hate her. She loves attention.


----------



## thejackal (Dec 12, 2017)

Gawdamit said:


> Does anyone else get the impression Chantal is a bit of a control freak?



Yes.  The way she gets so upset over screwed up fast food orders is a total giveaway.  She can't even hide her anger for the camera.   Some of her older videos have moments like this too but she hides it better.  In one older one she got really upset that at a pizza place the elderly customer in front of her was talking with the clerk and made her wait.  Oh boo hoo let the lonely old dude talk to the clerk for a minute your pizza isn't going to eat itself.



Anna230760 said:


> Is it just me or she sick A LOT, like at least every couple of weeks she's "sick." No wonder she doesn't have a job, employers would hate her. She loves attention.



Morbidly obese people are constantly sick.  Their immune systems are weakened and their body is in a constant state of inflammation.  Also I imagine there are many mornings where she has severe "stomach issues" from the amount of grease she piled in the day before.  God she probably can't wash herself properly either.

She's a mess, in every way.  She's been on Youtube about 10 months and if you compare the quality of her videos when she started to know it's night and day.  She's hardly even trying anymore and it shows.  She can't even pretend to be plant based and forgets to not film herself eating sour cream.


----------



## XXIchic (Dec 12, 2017)

Is she just wearing a bra in her "im sick" video??


----------



## Anna230760 (Dec 12, 2017)

XXIchic said:


> Is she just wearing a bra in her "im sick" video??



I noticed that too, gag. I wonder if it's because we were making fun of her yesterday for not wearing one at all, so today she's proving she does indeed wear bras lol.  Poor Bibi, the things he will never be able to unsee.


----------



## starbucks (Dec 12, 2017)

I wouldn't be surprised if she wears adult diapers and pinches a loaf  while doing a mukbang video so she doesn't have to get up.  Poor fatty, the struggle is real


----------



## kaiwaii (Dec 12, 2017)

I wonder how much longer before she comes to this thread and claims she has a ''lawyer''. I can see it heading that way after the silly video message and knowing her personality.


----------



## Gawdamit (Dec 12, 2017)

She did admit to not wearing pants when she films her videos


----------



## XXIchic (Dec 12, 2017)

Is she serious about her lack of videos right now?? How long until 20 k celebration comes out? We can truly see how lazy she is. Her channel is like a running joke and she's slowing down just like she was so slow with getting rid of her fruitfly problem and they were sitting all over Bibi's lunch when they woke up.


----------



## Gawdamit (Dec 12, 2017)

Nobody knows .... the truth


----------



## starbucks (Dec 12, 2017)

She needs to accept the fact that her channel is a magnet for perverted men with the feeder fetish. Along with the perverts there are people who enjoy watching train wrecks. No one is watching because they think shes this amazing person.

IMO she likes the fetish guys because she's a pervert herself.


----------



## Gawdamit (Dec 12, 2017)

She's no Martha Stewart, she has no maternal instinct and she's no working girl. Why else does she get up in the mornings?


----------



## thejackal (Dec 12, 2017)

Gawdamit said:


> She's no Martha Stewart, she has no maternal instinct and she's no working girl. Why else does she get up in the mornings?



Some of her most WTF moments are centered around her talking about having kids and how she has to get her eggs frozen in case she wants to try after she has her ovaries removed.  She has so little energy I can't imagine her taking care of a child and she has no money to pay for one either.

I watched her rice video to kill some time a minute ago, the similarites to AL are striking.  Massive pile of white rice with a sugar and oil sauce, served in a serving platter and eaten with a serving spoon.   These bitches can inhale rice.  Rocket Man should show the vids to prisoners in NK as torture.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Dec 12, 2017)

Lmfao she replied to one of my old YT comments today about her being doxxed on KF and said she already knows "who we are" and that she's gonna doxx us back. I'll post a screenshot later


----------



## Anna230760 (Dec 12, 2017)

Dox us, lol. I'm shaking in my boots. Did we even dox her? I didn't see her address or any non public information shared. Everything I saw was easily accessible via a simple Google search. If you can't take the heat get out of the kitchen, Chantel. (Pun intended)


----------



## Gawdamit (Dec 12, 2017)

WTH? She gives her address out to karatejoe and bitchin and eatin and who knows who else to get packages in the mail, what does she expect? She's not the sharpest pencil in the drawer


----------



## Anna230760 (Dec 13, 2017)

She is so insanely predictable it's sad. Vlogmas lasted all of four days, her walkmas lasted literally ONE DAY, of course she didn't attend overeaters anonymous!! I called that weeks ago, I would bet my last $10 that she will never attend one OA meeting. It will be excuse, after excuse, after excuse. She also clearly stopped seeing the natural path doctor, she said her next appointment was December 12th (how convenient she was sick today)  and the lady told her to attend at least one meeting before seeing her again, obviously didn't happen LOL.


----------



## Henessey (Dec 13, 2017)

Anna230760 said:


> She is so insanely predictable it's sad. Vlogmas lasted all of four days, her walkmas lasted literally ONE DAY, of course she didn't attend overeaters anonymous!! I called that weeks ago, I would bet my last $10 that she will never attend one OA meeting. It will be excuse, after excuse, after excuse. She also clearly stopped seeing the natural path doctor, she said her next appointment was December 12th (how convenient she was sick today)  and the lady told her to attend at least one meeting before seeing her again, obviously didn't happen LOL.



and yet she thinks we don't like her, because she is a fat slob. It's the excuses, Ham fingers.


----------



## stonemask (Dec 13, 2017)

Lawl


----------



## wheelpower (Dec 13, 2017)

stonemask said:


> Lawl



blah blah blah boringggggg

note: all her fat keeps her warm I guess cause it's cold here now and yes thats snow on the ground out there


----------



## Anna230760 (Dec 13, 2017)

Boring, how many times can she say the same thing in a slightly different way? "It's not fair." Boo-hoo Chantal are we 5? Life's not fair.


----------



## wheelpower (Dec 13, 2017)

Man I thought she was gonna dox us? She probably tried to find us online but got tired quickly so she  fixed herself a plate of rice(VEGAN!!!) for 4 people and fell asleep instead. 

In response to her only being rude when someone was rude to her first : there were several stories she told about people and described them in not nice ways. She also gets really angry if someone makes a mistake with her food and will proceed to bitch about them even if it was an honest mistake.  Anyone who happens to be around Chantal's car while she shoves more junk down her gullet is privy to her judgemental comments and glares too.  You sure are a nice person Chantal!


----------



## stonemask (Dec 13, 2017)

wheelpower said:


> Man I thought she was gonna dox us? She probably tried to find us online but got tired quickly so she  fixed herself a plate of rice(VEGAN!!!) for 4 people and fell asleep instead.
> 
> In response to her only being rude when someone was rude to her first : there were several stories she told about people and described them in not nice ways. She also gets really angry if someone makes a mistake with her food and will proceed to bitch about them even if it was an honest mistake.  Anyone who happens to be around Chantal's car while she shoves more junk down her gullet is privy to her judgemental comments and glares too.  You sure are a nice person Chantal!



Who knows - yeah, she may be nice with friends, family, and followers. But she comes off as passive aggressive and moody. God forbid someone make a mistake with her food or not know what pico is. She gets pissed off when she sees people being active and doing yoga, too, while she eats in her car.

My problem with Chantal isn't really her size. It is her complete denial and how delusional she is. I just can't fathom how she can make videos claiming to make a change, and then revert back to her bad habits overnight. Literally. Her walking did not last, nor did she go to Overeater's Anonymous like she said. She seriously does not want to change - and if she doesn't want to, that's OK too. But her empty promises are laughable and she's just a big joke at this point, no pun intended.


----------



## thejackal (Dec 13, 2017)

"when you're a public figure".

Get over yourself fat idiot.


----------



## Kelly Bundy (Dec 14, 2017)

Could Chantal be lying about the ''someone contacted her mom'' thing? She seems like a cow that would try to 'scare' us.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Dec 14, 2017)

Where's @FatGirlLaughHate , she got the shoutout today! Chantel noticed you! Way to go girl, your comments would make Khal Drogo cry like a bitch.


----------



## whysoserious (Dec 14, 2017)

What I loooove about this video is that this is another one where she says "I am not nice ONLY to haters and people that did something bad to me". Yeah right.... Did that dead guy troll you from the grave???


----------



## Dangerhair (Dec 14, 2017)

wheelpower said:


> blah blah blah boringggggg
> 
> note: all her fat keeps her warm I guess cause it's cold here now and yes thats snow on the ground out there



Winter in the National Capital Region is seriously cold too. Today's forecast is -12 Celsius high/ -19 low before you factor in windchill. And that's with the sun out. 

To ward off cold like that, you either need a big parka, lots of layers, or 300lb of excess body fat.


----------



## Anna230760 (Dec 14, 2017)

wheelpower said:


> blah blah blah boringggggg
> 
> note: all her fat keeps her warm I guess cause it's cold here now and yes thats snow on the ground out there



Smash cut to her red as a beet sitting in her living room complaining Bibi isn't used to the Canada winters and has it blazing hot in their apartment. Maybe he just doesn't have the extra 300 pounds of insulation...?


----------



## Gawdamit (Dec 14, 2017)

She told bitchin and eatin she couldn't be in their livestream because she had strep throat and the next day she's driving around town sounding fine. Any wonder we don't believe a thing she says. She's a real piece of work


----------



## whysoserious (Dec 14, 2017)

Wow, she's super gross in her latest video (cauliflower wings one). You can see she stopped giving a fuck about how she acts or looks. She reminds me so much of joeysworldtour. Especially in the beginning - same stupid facial expressions and squealy voice. She's probably trying to get back her coins by targeting that video to fetishists... so much moaning over nothing. She'll never learn.



stonemask said:


> Lawl


Aaaand another one is gone xD At least she's consistent with deleting comments and videos HEEHEE


----------



## Gawdamit (Dec 14, 2017)

She's a loose cannon


----------



## Henessey (Dec 14, 2017)

She is an idiot. She encourages other obese mukbangers like HFC, this means she is really not into the change she claims to want . She has become boring af. 
You guys need to read the thread on
http://youtalktrash.com/forum/topic/the-chantal-eating-show-chantal-marie/page/20
 That is the truth about Ham beast.

Ps. @FatGirlLaughHate is there now. I miss her.


----------



## wheelpower (Dec 14, 2017)

RUN NEV RUN!


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Dec 14, 2017)

wheelpower said:


> View attachment 334645
> 
> RUN NEV RUN!



Or "Nieve", as she spelled it in the comments. Well done Chantal. Not like his name is on the screen multiple times per episode lollll


----------



## whysoserious (Dec 14, 2017)

So... she just posted this:




And I'm not watching until I do something.
See... I try to refresh her comment section every few seconds and honestly guys... she's mental. And she is the biggest hippopotamus hypocrite I've ever seen  in my life.
She's just waiting there for comments to appear and I don't know how she's deleting so fast but one second the 'hater comment' is there and the next second - no comment at all. I feel bad for her. Her self-esteem must be so low.

Edit: I wear to God, she just put an onion ring in her mouth and swallowed it without chewing. It's the second or third one if you're watching.


----------



## thejackal (Dec 14, 2017)

"the onion rings at Harveys are indeed vegan".

Well thank god for that, does that make them calorie free?   The way she describes the onion rings you'd think she has tried the onion rings at every fast food joint in a 30 mile radius.  Apparently the ones at Harveys are the best!

She says eats arond 1500 calories a day.  ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?

She's even more delusional than AL.  Wow.  You cannot possibly weight 380 lbs and be eating 1500 calories a day.   How can she lie to herself that badly?  Even AL admits that she eats 3-5K a day. 

Aso yea, from deathly sick with strep to completely healthy with no sniffles in a day.   Liar.


----------



## whysoserious (Dec 14, 2017)

Guys, I have a question. Did anyone save her deleted videos? Any of them?


----------



## wheelpower (Dec 14, 2017)

Oh she's definitely still reading these boards and YTT, she so self conscious in this video (more than usual) You can see her fiddling with her hairline (YTT was making fun of that) She is also trying and failing to hide her 2nd and 3rd chin with her jacket. Nice try chantal but you're looking bigger than ever!


----------



## Gawdamit (Dec 14, 2017)

She said she's allowed 1900 calories a day. That would make her 400 lbs, not 367 like she said. Liar

Why does she hide behind sunglasses and keep looking in her rear view mirror? She's cray cray


----------



## thejackal (Dec 14, 2017)

whysoserious said:


> Guys, I have a question. Did anyone save her deleted videos? Any of them?



Don't worry you didn't miss much.  The "dox warning" one was literally just text on  screen about how mad she was and how she was going to destroy everybody mean online. 

The rambling car ride vid she deleted was the one she referred to herself as a "public figure" and just said 20 different ways how unfair it is to be mean to her 'cause she's fat and on Youtube.


----------



## ViolentPcpDolphin (Dec 14, 2017)

With her current weight she has to be eating at least 2600 a day to not be making any progress.  That would be if she didnt move at all. She probably burns a decent amount of calories straining her large frame while she does basic every day tasks, like using the toilet and getting in the car. Which means, she is most likely eating in excess of 3000+ a day. Im almost positive she isnt counting all of the sauces she slathers her food in either.


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Dec 14, 2017)

I like how she talks about eating healthy most of the time but still treating herself. She "treats herself" all the time!
she JUST had taco bell. Wtf is wrong with her??

she only eats 1500 a day? Give me a break. I calculated her BMR, (what she burns sleeping) and its 2.3k. If she ate 1,500 calories a day shed be losing almost 2 pounds a week and would have room to binge weekly. Delusional.


----------



## Dangerhair (Dec 14, 2017)

whysoserious said:


> So... she just posted this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmPGOGxHSXY
> And I'm not watching until I do something.
> See... I try to refresh her comment section every few seconds and honestly guys... she's mental. And she is the biggest hippopotamus hypocrite I've ever seen  in my life.
> She's just waiting there for comments to appear and I don't know how she's deleting so fast but one second the 'hater comment' is there and the next second - no comment at all. I feel bad for her. Her self-esteem must be so low.
> ...



Is it just me or can you actually see her car leaning?

She also hoovered a large portion of onion rings- Harvey's offers a regular and large, while talking, in about 3 minutes.


If anyone's curious about some local colour:

Where does she actually live? Gatineau, Quebec. Canada's capital, Ottawa, is located on the south/west bank of the Ottawa river, within the province of Ontario. On the other side of the river is Quebec, and Gatineau is the amalgamation of Hull, Aylmer, and numerous small towns around it. Collectively, they form the National Capital Region.

If you're from Ottawa and have money, and don't feel like driving to Sharbot Lake, you probably have a cottage in the Gatineau Hills. The city of Gatineau is miserable- other than a couple museums, there are only a couple reasons anyone goes there. The first is that Quebec's drinking age is 18 and Ontario's is 19, and Quebec allows convenience stores to sell liquor and beer, and Ontario does not. The other reason is that Quebec has subsidized daycare and Ontario doesn't, so many government employees with young families live there.


How does she find all these African men?

It's because West Africa was historically colonized by the French and Belgians, who left behind a lot of French speakers. Senegal is a former French colony, and Quebec and Senegal are both members of La Francophonie, so most Senegalese pass Quebec's draconian language requirements. Bibi's dad, as was mentioned earlier, is in academia and there are 2 universities in Ottawa, and tonnes of jobs with bilingualism as a requirement. Even the old school, Pur Laine (literally Pure Wool) Quebecquois don't really care about "ethnics" as long as they speak French and don't wear veils.

If she doesn't work, how can she afford all this food?

I have no idea. She's probably scamming the taxpayer for disability as well as EI, and Quebec tends to be more generous with welfare than Ontario, and especially the Prairie provinces. Fast food is also a lot more expensive in Canada than in the USA, and portions are generally smaller, so she "doubles up" more. 

And for local chains:

Ottawa's post-bar food of choice is shawarma, owing in no small part to Ottawa's large Lebanese and Arab community. Even smothered in creamy garlic sauce, it's still healthier than most of what Chantal eats.

Pizza Pizza is really nasty pizza. It's ketchup on cardboard topped with melted plastic wrap. They're everywhere and sponsor everything, so it's the NCR's pizza of last resort. Even Hamilton has better pizza because there's a huge Italian community there.

Harvey's is a burger place that straddles the gap between true fast food and a "better burger" place. The patties are frozen and you go to a counter to order, but the burgers themselves are grilled on a real grill to order, and you choose the toppings like Subway.

The Works is a goofy-shit-on-the-walls place that specializes in very large themed burgers and milkshakes.

Oh, and as of last year, all restaurants in Ontario are legally required to display calorie counts and a sign saying that adults are suggested to consume about 2000 per day and children 1500 calories


----------



## ViolentPcpDolphin (Dec 14, 2017)

Dangerhair said:


> Is it just me or can you actually see her car leaning?
> 
> She also hoovered a large portion of onion rings- Harvey's offers a regular and large, while talking, in about 3 minutes.
> 
> ...




There was a video where she talked about her most recent job and what happened. It seems like she had some kind of a payout/severance that was received. So there is also that money on top of the EI she is most likely getting.


----------



## wheelpower (Dec 14, 2017)

ViolentPcpDolphin said:


> There was a video where she talked about her most recent job and what happened. It seems like she had some kind of a payout/severance that was received. So there is also that money on top of the EI she is most likely getting.



It sounds like her last job was quite a while ago? EI doesn't last long. Chantal and Bibi also most definitely live in Gatineau for the dirt cheap rent compared to Ottawa


----------



## Dangerhair (Dec 14, 2017)

wheelpower said:


> It sounds like her last job was quite a while ago? EI doesn't last long. Chantal and Bibi also most definitely live in Gatineau for the dirt cheap rent compared to Ottawa



Companies also don't give out huge severances anymore, and she's only 33, so she won't have racked up any significant time in service. Definitely has to be scamming disability and probably sponging off family or in subsidized housing.


----------



## Gawdamit (Dec 14, 2017)

At her age, I'm surprised Chantal doesn't have a nice cushy government job because of her French. I don't think she's a very likeable person and doesn't get along well with many co workers. Just my impression


----------



## wheelpower (Dec 14, 2017)

Gawdamit said:


> At her age, I'm surprised Chantal doesn't have a nice cushy government job because of her French. I don't think she's a very likeable person and doesn't get along well with many co workers. Just my impression



It's true that as a bilingual person in this city, she should be able to work in the government but my guess is she has too many gaps in her resume, low skill set, doesn't know how to cater her resume to public service jobs and doesn't interview well (surprise surpirse)


----------



## Dangerhair (Dec 14, 2017)

That, and if she really wanted to be a shoo in for a government job, she needs to chase men with Indian Status cards rather than Permanent Resident cards. She also wouldn't have to pay taxes on her nasty fast food either.


----------



## Gawdamit (Dec 14, 2017)

wheelpower said:


> It's true that as a bilingual person in this city, she should be able to work in the government but my guess is she has too many gaps in her resume, low skill set, doesn't know how to cater her resume to public service jobs and doesn't interview well (surprise surpirse)




She probably doesn't do well at interviews because she likes to blow smoke out her ass. A good interviewer can spot a phony a mile away


----------



## Dangerhair (Dec 14, 2017)

Basically, there are only 2 surefire ways to get a civil service job now- be related to another civil servant by blood or marriage or be First Nations. Not even trooning out is enough to get in as a diversity hire.

The few positions that aren't filled in this manner are snapped up by ambitious or underemployed university grads, or in the case of DND and CSIS, members of the Militia/RCNR/RCAFR and retired Regular force Canadian Forces personnel.


----------



## wheelpower (Dec 14, 2017)

She should be able to get a decent job though, even outside the government like as a receptionist or something. 
 I think she's just lazy and yeah when interviewers do meet her, they don't like her.


----------



## Dangerhair (Dec 14, 2017)

wheelpower said:


> She should be able to get a decent job though, even outside the government like as a receptionist or something.
> I think she's just lazy and yeah when interviewers do meet her, they don't like her.



Totally. Plus she's obese, "disabled", and in an interracial relationship, so if she bothered applying for anything, she'd get it, because she could just threaten to sic the Human Rights Commissions on the company if she didn't get a job


----------



## kaiwaii (Dec 14, 2017)

Gawdamit said:


> At her age, I'm surprised Chantal doesn't have a nice cushy government job because of her French. I don't think she's a very likeable person and doesn't get along well with many co workers. Just my impression



She may say (occasionally) she's looking for a job but I don't think she would even show up at this point. She is too accustomed to her free time. 

I'm also curious to how ''good'' her French really is. I don't think it would be good enough to work in say Montreal.


----------



## ViolentPcpDolphin (Dec 14, 2017)

kaiwaii said:


> She may say (occasionally) she's looking for a job but I don't think she would even show up at this point. She is too accustomed to her free time.
> 
> I'm also curious to how ''good'' her French really is. I don't think it would be good enough to work in say Montreal.




If her french isnt that good and she lives (and works), in Quebec she might have an issue getting a receptionist position. 
Still.. she shouldn't have a problem getting a lot of other jobs, regardless of her french proficiency. She could be a personal assistant, there are a ton of other office or customer service jobs where you dont need french either.


----------



## Gawdamit (Dec 14, 2017)

She won't walk in a mall because she doesn't want to be around people. She's becoming more and more anti social the longer she is out of work. I should feel sorry for her but I don't. I tried to help her but all she did was insult me


----------



## thejackal (Dec 14, 2017)

Here is one of her first videos ever, she is so thirsty for those youtube bucks with all those brand references.    It's funny she quickly realized where here bread is buttered (teeehee) and it was not as a beauty guru but a fatass eating.

edit, omg: that's horrifying I'm sorry guys.


----------



## Dangerhair (Dec 15, 2017)

thejackal said:


> Here is one of her first videos ever, she is so thirsty for those youtube bucks with all those brand references.    It's funny she quickly realized where here bread is buttered (teeehee) and it was not as a beauty guru but a fatass eating.
> 
> edit, omg: that's horrifying I'm sorry guys.



The mukbang videos almost seem like ads for fast food places.

Hey Chantal, if you want to eat some vegan food that's actually good, go to The Green Door in Ottawa; it's in The Glebe IIRC.


----------



## XXIchic (Dec 15, 2017)

"I really like how you're not afraid to do healthy muckbangs and still show us that you treat yourself too. It really shows that you're honest to your audience and dishonesty is the biggest turn off because love 'em or hate 'em, I think a lot of people just want someone who doesn't bullshit" -Charles Lee Ray

I just found this comment left under her latest onion rings video, do you guys think this is Chantal? The logic of this comment makes no sense. So they're praising her for eating healthy and jumping off the bandwagon after? It must be her


----------



## whysoserious (Dec 15, 2017)

XXIchic said:


> "I really like how you're not afraid to do healthy muckbangs and still show us that you treat yourself too. It really shows that you're honest to your audience and dishonesty is the biggest turn off because love 'em or hate 'em, I think a lot of people just want someone who doesn't bullshit" -Charles Lee Ray
> 
> I just found this comment left under her latest onion rings video, do you guys think this is Chantal? The logic of this comment makes no sense. So they're praising her for eating healthy and jumping off the bandwagon after? It must be her


I saw that comment too. And I honestly was wondering if she wrote it. It is pretty strange that as soon as she posts, she gets so many comments and they are pretty similar. A lot of them seem like one person wrote them. I can't say she writes them for sure, but some of them are very suspicious to me...

Edit: Also, her videos are like 20 minutes long and it is impossible that some people can leave a comment reffering to the video if they never got a chance to see it. You know what I mean? Example: Chantal uploads a video at 8:20, at 8:23 she gets a comment reffering to something she said near the end of this video.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Dec 15, 2017)

Amazingly, she was able to slurp up this long string of dribbling dressing without wasting a drop!

The candycane story from 15:42 of the cauliflower mukbang is so tragic. Child Chantel knows there is a box tucked away full of Christmas decorations with old candy canes in it, because her mom reused them each year. She found the dusty box and all the candy canes, ate the whole box, and they weren't even crunchy anymore.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Dec 15, 2017)

Good Godbear.  I need to go get a clear soda after seeing that.


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Dec 15, 2017)

XXIchic said:


> "I really like how you're not afraid to do healthy muckbangs and still show us that you treat yourself too. It really shows that you're honest to your audience and dishonesty is the biggest turn off because love 'em or hate 'em, I think a lot of people just want someone who doesn't bullshit" -Charles Lee Ray
> 
> I just found this comment left under her latest onion rings video, do you guys think this is Chantal? The logic of this comment makes no sense. So they're praising her for eating healthy and jumping off the bandwagon after? It must be her



At first it sounded like just another deluded subscriber, but  the phrase "because love 'em or hate 'em" really makes me almost certain it is Chantal. Chantal says the most absurd things that make no sense. Haven't seen Mariah Fox lately, which confirms it was Chantal's fake account and now that shes been caught she seems to have ditched it. Oh and chantal, that isn't a chance for you to start back using it. We'd notice that too. 
Anything that mentions braincells is 99% Chantal as she is the only person over 15 who still uses that insult.

My favorite chantal quote "its like you had two remaining brain cells and the remaining one just died"


----------



## starbucks (Dec 15, 2017)

My God, that screen shot makes me want to vomit. Excuse me while I go hug the porcelain throne


----------



## wheelpower (Dec 15, 2017)

Dangerhair said:


> The mukbang videos almost seem like ads for fast food places.
> 
> Hey Chantal, if you want to eat some vegan food that's actually good, go to The Green Door in Ottawa; it's in The Glebe IIRC.



She's done mukbangs of takeaway from The Green Door, she just eats 2k calories worth so it cancels out anything healthy about it








OK so I'm not sure if this condo is in Ottawa or Gatineau (I think gatineau) but either way i'd estimate this place being 2k+ per month. Shes delusional if she thinks she can afford this place, she doesn't have a job! Even if they give you a month free, you still have to pay the 2k+ a month for the rest of the lease. Good luck getting approved putting "youtuber" or "public figure" down as your occupation. Chantal, youtube isn't going to last forever you idiot get a job.

EDIT: @Dangerhair what is your estimate on this condo monthly?


----------



## Anna230760 (Dec 15, 2017)

Her videos are ALL the same lately, her sitting in the same spot blabbing, Bibi in the back ignoring her , "Blah, blah, blah, plant based, blah, blah blah, SAMMY!, blah, blah, blah, excuse, blah, blah, blah, HEEHEE, blah, blah, blah, going back to gym, blah, blah, blah, for real this time, blah, blah, blah, I'm going to be cooking healthy meals, blah, blah, blah, for real this time guys, blah, blah, blah, talks in circles, blah, blah, blah, no really, for real this time, blah, blah, blah realizes she's talking in circles and tries to rephrase, blah, blah, blah, ends up saying same thing, HEEHEE."  Good lord, her huffing and puffing through that showing is insane. The poor realtor probably thought she was going to have to call the paramedics to get her back down. Also funny how she thinks a new place equates a new beginning, and a fresh start. That's not how it works Chantal, that comes from within. You'll still be the same fat, lazy, miserable person just in new surroundings that you'll soon resent like you do everything in your life.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Dec 15, 2017)

Chantal, Bibi isn't "frugal", yall are just POOR. There's a difference. Now stop wasting this poor agents day and go home to your boyfriend who doesn't love you. Don't forget to hit up a few drive-thrus on the way!


----------



## Gawdamit (Dec 15, 2017)

$2000 + a month for rent? Is she nuts? I think all that fat salt and sugar she's consuming is damaging her brain as well


----------



## Dangerhair (Dec 16, 2017)

wheelpower said:


> sorry for double post
> 
> OK so I'm not sure if this condo is in Ottawa or Gatineau (I think gatineau) but either way i'd estimate this place being 2k+ per month. Shes delusional if she thinks she can afford this place, she doesn't have a job! Even if they give you a month free, you still have to pay the 2k+ a month for the rest of the lease. Good luck getting approved putting "youtuber" or "public figure" down as your occupation. Chantal, youtube isn't going to last forever you idiot get a job.
> 
> EDIT: @Dangerhair what is your estimate on this condo monthly?



I did some digging on that. It's in Gatineau, at one point Chantal says you'd never find that kind of place at that kind of price in Ottawa. I can tell too that it's not a condo but a new purpose-built rental apartment building and she's with the building's rental agent rather than an independent realtor (the building is occupied, and she's talking about the units she has, something a realtor wouldn't say unless it were their listings). The finishes are also pretty cheap- those are the cheapest stainless steel ranges you can get, same with the non-HE washer dryer stack. Still, it's a pretty decent place, and definitely not cheap. It's the kind of place people on contract government jobs would live, or professionals saving up for a house but want a decent place while they do. 

Based on similar condos (Ottawa board doesn't list rentals and there aren't that many listed in Gatineau), the 1br probably goes for about 1350-1500, and the 1+1 for 1500-1700. If it were in Toronto, it would be over $2000 for sure if the location is anywhere close to decent.


----------



## XXIchic (Dec 16, 2017)

I think it depends what Bibi's new job is?? I also think moving may have been his idea, I mean, Chantal doesn't strike me as the type of person to actually work for things she wants


----------



## Henessey (Dec 16, 2017)

Why is she hiding her chin from me? She looks like Mr Potato head now. Stop it girl.


----------



## Gawdamit (Dec 16, 2017)

Dangerhair said:


> I did some digging on that. It's in Gatineau, at one point Chantal says you'd never find that kind of place at that kind of price in Ottawa. I can tell too that it's not a condo but a new purpose-built rental apartment building and she's with the building's rental agent rather than an independent realtor (the building is occupied, and she's talking about the units she has, something a realtor wouldn't say unless it were their listings). The finishes are also pretty cheap- those are the cheapest stainless steel ranges you can get, same with the non-HE washer dryer stack. Still, it's a pretty decent place, and definitely not cheap. It's the kind of place people on contract government jobs would live, or professionals saving up for a house but want a decent place while they do.
> 
> Based on similar condos (Ottawa board doesn't list rentals and there aren't that many listed in Gatineau), the 1br probably goes for about 1350-1500, and the 1+1 for 1500-1700. If it were in Toronto, it would be over $2000 for sure if the location is anywhere close to decent.





Those apartments are really small especially the bedrooms. Plus they would have to pay a maintenance fee every month for the perks


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Dec 16, 2017)

She just changed her second channel, "Foodie beauty loses it" to "Chantal Vlogs"

I'm bum'd because everytime I read her second channel I'd think "yeah bitch, losing your damned mind"


----------



## Dangerhair (Dec 16, 2017)

Gawdamit said:


> Those apartments are really small especially the bedrooms. Plus they would have to pay a maintenance fee every month for the perks



Pretty much every new build has bedrooms that small. Also, you generally only pay maintenance on a condo you own. Most independent investors include maintenance in the rent, as the board regs say the owner, not necessarily the occupant is responsible for them, and the investors don't want to risk being in arrears on maintenance, especially if they have multiple units in one building.

Keep in mind also that Chantal's bulk makes the rooms look smaller than they already are. Think she can even fit between the island and the counter?


----------



## wheelpower (Dec 16, 2017)

I don't think moving was Bibi's idea, I mean he didn't even go to tour the condo. I think it was all chantal's idea and really doubt they are going to be able to move to that luxury apartment


----------



## kaiwaii (Dec 16, 2017)

Chantal's delusion over being able to afford it aside, the luxury apartment is anything but. They look like micro units with an inflated price tag. Even in Chantal's current apartment they have a lot more space. In southern Ontario we have loads of these types of units going up that are very cheaply built, very small but yet the proximity to the greater Toronto area makes them sell for 400,000 dollars each.

Her and Bibi could rent out a small house for low cost actually where they live. Probably for not much more than what they're paying for their current apartment.

Looky here

https://www.point2homes.com/CA/Home-For-Rent/QC/Gatineau/Deschenes/18-Rue-Lloyd/50570811.html


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Dec 16, 2017)

kaiwaii said:


> Chantal's delusion over being able to afford it aside, the luxury apartment is anything but. They look like micro units with an inflated price tag. Even in Chantal's current apartment they have a lot more space. In southern Ontario we have loads of these types of units going up that are very cheaply built, very small but yet the proximity to the greater Toronto area makes them sell for 400,000 dollars each.
> 
> Her and Bibi could rent out a small house for low cost actually where they live. Probably for not much more than what they're paying for their current apartment.
> 
> ...



Yeah, for real. I live in downtown Toronto and it looks like every new build in the past 10 years. The one bedroom would easily rent for $2000+, but its not luxury. It's boring, cookie cutter, and ridiculously small, especially for an occupant of Chantals...girth. She seems to think that because the building has a pool and a coffee shop it's luxurious. Just what she needs, even more reason to never go outside.

Chantal, how about if you're going to move somewhere you can't afford, at least move out of fucking Gatineau. Gross.


----------



## Dangerhair (Dec 16, 2017)

kaiwaii said:


> Chantal's delusion over being able to afford it aside, the luxury apartment is anything but. They look like micro units with an inflated price tag. Even in Chantal's current apartment they have a lot more space. In southern Ontario we have loads of these types of units going up that are very cheaply built, very small but yet the proximity to the greater Toronto area makes them sell for 400,000 dollars each.
> 
> Her and Bibi could rent out a small house for low cost actually where they live. Probably for not much more than what they're paying for their current apartment.
> 
> ...



True, but that wouldn't give Chantal the luxurious lifestyle she craves. Real estate is a very personal thing too- location is a huge part of it. Some people would rather have 550 square feet on the 42nd floor of a downtown condo than 5500 in a subdivision an hour and a half away. I don't fault Chantal for wanting to live somewhere nice, but I do for not being able to afford it and believing she's entitled to it. 



wheelpower said:


> She's done mukbangs of takeaway from The Green Door, she just eats 2k calories worth so it cancels out anything healthy about it



The desserts there are awesome- but a huge piece of chocolate cake being vegan and gluten free doesn't make it healthy. It's still a mountain of sugar and fat. 


Now, anybody want to guess how much weight she'll gain between January 1st and December 31st 2018?


----------



## thejackal (Dec 16, 2017)

$2000 a month is affordable for a couple with dual income living in a one bedroom, but I don't think combined they make much more than $4000 a month and you can't have half your income going to rent.  That apt was nice but she's not "buying a condo" and it was pretty small.  I don't know why Chantal would even bother renting a small place like that in a trendy neighborhood.  She can't walk anywhere and doesn't go out...just rent some huge place out in the middle of nowhere.

She's an odd duck.  Between this and the "freezing my eggs" talk I wonder if sometimes she's just using Youtube to play out some delusional fantasies in front of an audience.


----------



## Dangerhair (Dec 16, 2017)

thejackal said:


> $2000 a month is affordable for a couple with dual income living in a one bedroom, but I don't think combined they make much more than $4000 a month and you can't have half your income going to rent.  That apt was nice but she's not "buying a condo" and it was pretty small.  I don't know why Chantal would even bother renting a small place like that in a trendy neighborhood.  She can't walk anywhere and doesn't go out...just rent some huge place out in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> She's an odd duck.  Between this and the "freezing my eggs" talk I wonder if sometimes she's just using Youtube to play out some delusional fantasies in front of an audience.



There's no way they make even close to $4000/month. If they made half that combined I'd be surprised.

The place is also in Gatineau, so she'd be paying for a small place in a not at all trendy neighbourhood. Also, like you said, if this was one of the new buildings in downtown Ottawa, it's be wasted on her because she'd never do something like walk down Sparks Street or walk over to the Byward Market and buy some vegetables. The most walking she'd do is to the parking garage to drive 150m to the Rideau Centre to scoop up the end-of-day slop special the Chinese place in the food court is selling off.



AlabamaWhitman said:


> Yeah, for real. I live in downtown Toronto and it looks like every new build in the past 10 years. The one bedroom would easily rent for $2000+, but its not luxury. It's boring, cookie cutter, and ridiculously small, especially for an occupant of Chantals...girth. She seems to think that because the building has a pool and a coffee shop it's luxurious. Just what she needs, even more reason to never go outside.
> 
> Chantal, how about if you're going to move somewhere you can't afford, at least move out of fucking Gatineau. Gross.



Not knowing the difference, she won't care if the floors are laminate instead of hardwood, if the countertops are laminate instead of stone, or if the appliances are Whirlpool instead of Miele. They look shiny and new, and both standards are equally unrealistic for her to ever afford. It's purely aspirational for her. Much in the same way, if you make $700 a month and have no licence, a new Ferrari 488 and a new Ford Focus are equally unrealistic purchases.


----------



## whysoserious (Dec 16, 2017)

I don't think they have enough money to rent it, too. Besides, I don't think Bibi would even want or think to rent it. He seems like a pretty normal guy who knows what he can afford and which type of life he is able to provide them.

Chantal has a lot of fantasies and this is one of them. To live in an apartment that is luxurious to her. It is kind of sad that this is luxury to her but I don't know much about how prices work in Canada since I live in Europe, so I don't think I should say anything more about it. Just that from what you're saying, she could rent something bigger and better in this price range. And this would be better for them.

I am amazed how her mind works, because it seems like she wants to start some kind of new life or start changing by living in a new place. I get that you might get tired of your apartment after a while but ffs, start walking, change your eating habits, start appreciating what you have... what I mean is start with yourself and then think about other stuff.

P.S. From what I see now on yt, she will just garbage this apartment with fast food boxes, take away containers and farts. If this happens, it'll be no longer luxurious and she'll want to upgrade to something 'better' (I really think 'better' for Chantal means just 'new').

Edit: typo


----------



## Henessey (Dec 16, 2017)

thejackal said:


> I wonder if sometimes she's just using Youtube to play out some delusional fantasies in front of an audience.



 She most certainly does. People like some of us who actually work, know how to dream realistically because you have basic income and savings. Like you said ; a farm house would be better for her, to help her lifestyle. Luxury would make her even more lazy and I really want more Chantal in the future.


----------



## ViolentPcpDolphin (Dec 16, 2017)

Dont worry guys, its vegan and her first meal of the day.


----------



## Dangerhair (Dec 16, 2017)

whysoserious said:


> I don't think they have enough money to rent it, too. Besides, I don't think Bibi would even want or think to rent it. He seems like a pretty normal guy who knows what he can afford and which type of life he is able to provide them.
> 
> Chantal has a lot of fantasies and this is one of them. To live in an apartment that is luxurious to her. It is kind of sad that this is luxury to her but I don't know much about how prices work in Canada since I live in Europe, so I don't think I should say anything more about it. Just that from what you're saying, she could rent something bigger and better in this price range. And this would be better for them.
> 
> ...



Definitely. There is no geographical solution to a psychological problem.

The place really isn't that bad. Not amazing, not a dump, just decent. If anything, it's above average for an apartment, but would be cheap if it were a condo. It's not so much that she could get something bigger and better for less, but that she could get something bigger  for the same OR better for more, OR s_omething that actually meets her needs_ for less. 

The problem with her isn't that she has champagne tastes on a beer budget; it's that she has beer tastes on a store brand soda budget. 

She'd for sure garbage it up, and complain it's sooooo expensive and that no one gives her a chance or helps her.


----------



## wheelpower (Dec 16, 2017)

ViolentPcpDolphin said:


> Dont worry guys, its vegan and her first meal of the day.



Guise, she HAD to get take out cause her apartment shut off water AND power! 

I don't believe that an apartment building would shut off power and water on a Saturday when every fucking person is home unless there is some MAJOR emergency which I realllllllly doubt there was. Liar liar Chantal


----------



## multiverse (Dec 16, 2017)

Not a feeder fetish channel?





Her spring rolls appeared to be just a roll of fried dough, there was no veg hanging out of it once she bit into them. Pad thai is covered in peanut sauce, which is basically peanut butter, hot water, and spices. A cup - 8 oz - of peanut butter has 1500 calories on its own, the amount she's previously claimed is her entire daily caloric intake.

So:
restaurant portion of pad thai - 850 calories
spring rolls (150 cals each) - 300 calories
dipping sauce (which is oil) - 100 calories
coke.zero (tee hee) - 0 cals

Chantal's breakfast calories: 1250.


----------



## wheelpower (Dec 16, 2017)

Stolen from YTT but yes this is chantal mean muggin at people for daring to exist


----------



## multiverse (Dec 16, 2017)

wheelpower said:


> Stolen from YTT but yes this is chantal mean muggin at people for daring to exist
> 
> View attachment 336462


"What, never seen a woman eat herself to death before? Move along, buddy!" [snarfs breakfast pad thai]


----------



## Octomet (Dec 16, 2017)

Looks like she's a little slow pruning comments right now.


----------



## XXIchic (Dec 16, 2017)

The hate on her videos is increasing more than ever, I suppose she's back to doing mukbangs to pay for this condo somehow. She has no self-awareness whatsoever. 900 calories for breakfast alone, and a surefire way to lose weight in Chantal's opinion. Not once has she spoken about the condo, but it was probably another one of her dreams that lasted only a day. She is not cultured and doesn't understand architecture or building materials very well, and she was panicking like a little girl in the elevator. The real estate agent must've cried herself to sleep knowing she wouldn't make a sale when she first met the potato. Her excessive phobia of elevators was apparently a joke as it "doesn't matter" if the unit is like 10 floors up. She doesn't even know that the apartment has an ensuite and that's why the bathroom leads to a bedroom aswell. I completely agree with all of you in that the apartment will be littered with pizza boxes in every closet. HEHE


----------



## multiverse (Dec 16, 2017)

XXIchic said:


> 900 calories for breakfast alone


Nope, 1250 calories, I did the math.

She's got to be eating over 3500 / day when she can afford it.


----------



## ViolentPcpDolphin (Dec 16, 2017)

RodgerMan81 said:


> She just changed her second channel, "Foodie beauty loses it" to "Chantal Vlogs"
> 
> I'm bum'd because everytime I read her second channel I'd think "yeah bitch, losing your damned mind"




Speaking of which. 






Awe. I looked forward to watching her daily fail. 
Im going to take this as she isnt planning on dieting, or bothering to exercise anymore. That way people cant criticize her if there is no video documentation of it.


----------



## kaiwaii (Dec 16, 2017)

It was Chantal that wanted to do these stupid diets and weight loss videos. No one asked her to do anything other than eat less. The potato diets, plant based and keto/atkins she mostly comes up with on her own from surfing the internet.  If I didn't want to feel ''invaded'' I wouldn't record myself stepping on a scale or cheating on my diet with an entire bag stuffed with taco bell etc. in my car. Bad idea Chantal.


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Dec 16, 2017)

ViolentPcpDolphin said:


> Speaking of which.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




god forbid people expected her to walk more than twice a month. Jesus chantal mustve been so hard


----------



## XXIchic (Dec 16, 2017)

YASSSS!!! More pizza pizza bingeouts


----------



## thejackal (Dec 16, 2017)

lmao, I think bibi told her to cut the crap and he's out if she doesn't mukbang it up for the mega bucks.

That video was awesome, a new low for her hypocrisy.


----------



## starbucks (Dec 16, 2017)

The imagery of Chantal waddling around a luxury apt lobby with her sloppy ponytail, side head bald spots, spray painted forehead hairline. Chipped nail polish, old clothes with crusted food spillage on her shirts.  Reeking of spoiled farts.


----------



## Anna230760 (Dec 16, 2017)

Of course I missed another quickly deleted video. Anything good?


----------



## Henessey (Dec 17, 2017)

Nope,  just another useless rant blaming everyone but herself. The diet videos aren't racking up enough views and she desperately needs money for a dream house.

Back to binges.  That was just about it.

Can't wait Jabba, and lose that awful jacket. If you going to binge, give us everything.


----------



## ViolentPcpDolphin (Dec 17, 2017)

Anna230760 said:


> Of course I missed another quickly deleted video. Anything good?



I just had it on as background noise while doing other shit, but if I recall correctly:


Changed channel name because she isnt going to be doing/showing weight loss. *Might still keep channel for vlogs, she isnt sure.
Everyone was up in her personal business, and she didnt like that.
People are mean.


----------



## Dangerhair (Dec 17, 2017)

ViolentPcpDolphin said:


> I just had it on as background noise while doing other shit, but if I recall correctly:
> 
> Everyone was up in her personal business, and she didnt like that.



Every native of the NCR knows that it's Canada's biggest small town. Some love it for that reason; some leave it for that reason. If you don't want to have people up in your business, don't broadcast your business- especially somewhere where 1.3 million people that all seem to know each other and had similar formative experiences live. 

Also, stop lying to yourself, gorl. Your audience is feeder fetishists. Your gain is their gain.


----------



## The hash slinging slasher (Dec 17, 2017)

Dang it. I was just about to watch her "no more weight loss" video. As soon as I saw it I knew it was gonna be more Chantal bullshit. 

She's so wishy washy it's painful and yet I still can't look away...


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Dec 17, 2017)

Got the video before she deleted it. Its hilarious and sad at the same time.


----------



## Dangerhair (Dec 17, 2017)

I've noticed that 90% of the comments are from middle aged women- are these purchased comments, smallfats hatewatching, or some phenomenon that I'm missing? 

Definitely some fetishists in there, talking about how much they love her eating sounds.


----------



## ViolentPcpDolphin (Dec 17, 2017)

Ye, I think a lot of people watch her to feel better about themselves.

Linda in accounting just got broken up with, gained 20lbs, and is feeling bad about herself. Then she watches Foodie Beauty and realizes at least she isnt in a loveless relationship anymore. She isnt someone who cant commit to the simplest changes to improve her life, she has a job, and isnt morbidly obese. Linda watches Chantal to let herself know that yes, life could be worse.

Im sure there are a lot of internet randos who have too much time on their hands and like watching peoples lives slowly go downhill. me

There is Bob who watches her to tell her shes fat and to lose weight. He uses her as motivation during his workouts. Maybe then he comes home and wacks it to her eating some greasy vegan chinese. I dont know Bob, or what hes into.


This is all just speculation - though I feel like they are more probable compared to the alternative: Someone actually wants to sit there and eat while watching her shove her face, and make weird moans and giggles.



Edit: Or... and this is going out on a limb... so much so that I forgot to include in the original post. Maybe there are people who (for some reason), like Chantals personality. They want to be her friend and see her happy in life.


----------



## starbucks (Dec 17, 2017)

It's a special kind of snowflake that enjoys sitting at their computer watching a fatty stuff their face.


----------



## thejackal (Dec 17, 2017)

A bunch of the spergs over at YTT are cackling about their fake troll and compliment accounts.   What a bunch of weirdos hopefully they don't kill the golden goose.


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Dec 17, 2017)

About her audience:

I checked her instagram the other day, and every person that commented was an obese woman. There was maybe 1-2 healthy people who commented, I only checked her latest three photos though.

hands down the majority of her viewers are people that have feeder fettish's. they are mainly silent viewers, as chantals idiotic videos like "please recycle"  and her popular mukbangs have a huge viewer range, but generally have the same comment engagement. 

The loud minority though, 20-30ish percent perhaps,  are fellow obese woman looking for validation, or who believe at health at every size. They love watching chantal because it normalizes their equally unhealthy lifestyles. 

There are a few silent "hatewatchers" myself included, who kinda just skim through the videos and chuckle.

Then there are some people who genuinely think she is a lovely nice lady, despite her weight and struggles, and just like her. These people don't follow her enough to see her meltdowns or contradictions, and would stop watching if they knew how chantal really was. My video has turned quite a few people like that into disliking her. 

The rest are idiots.


----------



## Anna230760 (Dec 17, 2017)

I am one of the rare viewers that saw her hateful, spiteful side since the very beginning. One of her very first videos was responding to some of Amberlynn Reid's hate comments, which was quickly deleted. In it she reads the "haters" comments and tries her best to give a witty comeback. I wish I had saved it back then because her "insults" were comical. I commented something underneath and YouTube started recommending her in my videos and I started hatewatching, and let's be honest it's good entertainment. She's a great sociology experiment as well, her patterns, her excuses, her deflection, she embodies most of society, unable and unwilling to truly change despite how much she obviously dislikes herself. Sits at home and cashes her unemployment checks, orders take out, stuffs face, feels guilty, promises to change, stays in a loveless relationship because she fears being alone, repeat. The reason society as a whole is going down the drain and her "supporters" are people just like her.


----------



## whysoserious (Dec 17, 2017)

Anna230760 said:


> I am one of the rare viewers that saw her hateful, spiteful side since the very beginning. One of her very first videos was responding to some of Amberlynn Reid's hate comments, which was quickly deleted. In it she reads the "haters" comments and tries her best to give a witty comeback. I wish I had saved it back then because her "insults" were comical. I commented something underneath and YouTube started recommending her in my videos and I started hatewatching, and let's be honest it's good entertainment. She's a great sociology experiment as well, her patterns, her excuses, her deflection, she embodies most of society, unable and unwilling to truly change despite how much she obviously dislikes herself. Sits at home and cashes her unemployment checks, orders take out, stuffs face, feels guilty, promises to change, stays in a loveless relationship because she fears being alone, repeat. The reason society as a whole is going down the drain and her "supporters" are people just like her.


Completely agree. Just wanted to say that I never saw that video she did on that Simon guy or AL. I found her in recommended, too. I was bored and watching HFC that day. And honestly, at first, I liked Chantal. I actually enjoyed her stories, although I knew they probably weren't true. I was triggered when she started acting like a pig and I never understood her laugh and shifting eyes but I kinda liked her. 
Then, under one of her videos, I saw a comment. It said "People are talking about you". Following was the link to kiwifarms. So I came here and started reading. Back then, I think this thread had about 10 or 15 pages. Here I read about some shitty things she's done, comments she wrote, etc. I am that kind of person that believes in second chances, so I still liked her but not that much.
She actually dig a grave herself. The way she started acting, stupid things she started saying, her lack of self awarness, etc. I am so happy I found out about you guys + now I only hate watch her. It's kind of weird that I used to like her...

Can you imagine her collabing with those people? Especially JWT? It would be like a pig fest full of triggering sounds, eye rolling and farts.





"I would be honored"? Bitch, please.


----------



## Gawdamit (Dec 17, 2017)

Chantal said in bitchin and eatins's livestream she's sick of youtube. That's obvious


----------



## stonemask (Dec 17, 2017)

Yikes. Gunna watch this then comment back later... I'm already shaking my head lol.


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Dec 17, 2017)

"I have nothing to complain about"
is 400 pounds and will be dead any day. Cant walk for 15 minutes. Life evolves around food. I give this attitude a week.

5:39she attempts to pronounce worcestershire sauce.

"warshesteshershire" LOL
its war-shester-shire. Not hard.


----------



## stonemask (Dec 17, 2017)

Her chin is ginormous. I mean even with her hair down the size of her head is very off putting. Her chin just keeps getting bigger and bigger... Whoever commented on her YouTube video before nailed it - she really does have a punchable face. Not to mention her table manners are fucking gross. Girl you're broadcasting yourself looking like a hot ass mess.


----------



## Anna230760 (Dec 17, 2017)

She's burping profusely before she even takes one bite, digs a nasty olive pit out of her boobs. She's overdoing the mmm's and sound effects, licking fingers, she must be trying to attract the feeder audience again for those view$. I see she's trying the hair poof today to give it a little volume, still not working for her. Bibi looks stir crazy, literally pacing the apartment behind her, LOL. Tries to convince us she doesn't eat much sugar, sure Jan. You sure woof down those Blizzards mighty fast for someone who doesn't like sweets.

Someone needs to make a gif of her "Overall I feel pretty sexy." spits out olive pit, flashes a smile with olive plastered on her teeth, chubby arms and double chin in full view. 17:14 for reference.


----------



## starbucks (Dec 17, 2017)

I would bet my last dollar she ate 3 more of those big sandwiches after filming.  No way that one sandwich will satisfy that enormous stomach. I got a good chuckle at her saying she feels sexy with olive bits stuck to her teeth, what a train wreck she is.


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Dec 17, 2017)

Caught this interaction before she deleted it.

edit: didn't get the full original post urghhh

I've been lurking here and YTT for some time now. And i know if i've been watching these forums everytime ms. foodie beauty posts a new vid, chantal herself HAS to be tuning in to whats said here.

I always find it funny to watch her comment sections after she posts. You'll slowly see any comments other than "You're so pretty" or "oh yummy, that looks good im jealous" deleted within minutes if they are unsupportive in any way. I tried to get a screenshot of someone expressing concern for her and her snooty reaction but it was deleted soon after i saw it. oh chantal, deleting comments doesn't delete your poor social skills. grow up lady.


----------



## ViolentPcpDolphin (Dec 17, 2017)

Holy shit. Shes overheating wearing a thin short sleeved shirt while Bibi has a hoodie and sweat pants on. You can see the progression of her sleeves migrating upward because the material doesnt have enough stretch to stay over the fattest part of her arm. I wonder what size that is 4X or 5X? Do they make sizes bigger, or will she have to start wearing mumus full time in about 6 months?

The way she eats that chip at 4:15 and then goes BIIIIIIIIB. Sent shivers down my spine.
Im not sure how he puts up with it. He must be getting something worthwhile. I just am so curious to find out what it is.
If it was for a green card they'd be married by now. He doesnt look like hes into the feeding fetish thing either, considering his disinterest all the time.

Why does she allow her cat on the table when there is food there? The hair gets all over, and you got their shitty litter paws touching everything.


----------



## Anna230760 (Dec 17, 2017)

FUUUDYBUUUTYYY said:


> ^^ my first post here, I've been lurking here and YTT for some time now. And i know if i've been watching these forums everytime ms. foodie beauty posts a new vid, chantal herself HAS to be tuning in to whats said here.
> 
> I always find it funny to watch her comment sections after she posts. You'll slowly see any comments other than "You're so pretty" or "oh yummy, that looks good im jealous" deleted within minutes if they are unsupportive in any way. I tried to get a screenshot of someone expressing concern for her and her snooty reaction but it was deleted soon after i saw it. oh chantal, deleting comments doesn't delete your poor social skills. grow up lady.



Welcome!! She sure does love to prune her comments section, her chubby finger must constantly be pushing refresh. And she most definitely reads these forums because she slips in her videos and will almost always bring up what was talked about on here nearly every video. She also posted all weight related comments are being deleted, even her truest of fans are going to get whiplash from her drastic mood swings. We don't all live in your crazy f***ed up head Chantel, we assume when YOU talk about it, it's something you'd like to discuss. What does she expect?!


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Dec 17, 2017)

NVM, not deleted suprisingly! found the original post i looked at earlier. ahahahhaa this poor soul thinks chantal will listen to her smh


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Dec 17, 2017)

I have no idea why she thinks it is logical to make every other video health related asking for advice, but in the other videos she says "my weight is off limits how dare you talk about my weight fatshaming ugh"


----------



## wheelpower (Dec 17, 2017)

I always find it sooooo weird that we can see Bibi eating his food and watching his anime in the background, he's  not far from her but the emotional distance(lol) seems palpable

EDIT: The face of sexy


----------



## Anna230760 (Dec 18, 2017)

So sexy


----------



## whysoserious (Dec 18, 2017)

RodgerMan81 said:


> About her audience:
> 
> I checked her instagram the other day, and every person that commented was an obese woman. There was maybe 1-2 healthy people who commented, I only checked her latest three photos though.
> 
> ...


Definitely. I see a lot of fat women and people trying to loose weight in her comment section. Also, you occasionaly get someone who comments "That made me hard" but surprisingly she often deletes fetish comments. 
She is such a train wreck that people watch her for many different reasons. Someone I know personally watches her, because "she's 33 and did not accomplish anything in her life except of sucking some bbc. I'm 25, there is hope for me at least". So... 1. she's more entertaining than a lot of reality shows, 2. people really really watch her to motivate themselves to not end up like her.


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Dec 18, 2017)

I think a lot of ppl like myself, didn't go out looking to dislike her. But really I feel as though she forced many of her supporters into the "hay-derz" category. She plays the victim, but in reality she's only a victim of her own self sabotage. It'd be sad to watch if she wasn't such a mean spirited human. But since she's no sweetheart like HFC or other nice YTers, it feels justified to watch her self destruct.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Dec 18, 2017)

yeah lol


----------



## thejackal (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## stonemask (Dec 18, 2017)

She sounds like she is stuck at the bottom of a well, and her voice quivers so much. Holding a note is probably strenuous because she can't breathe.


----------



## Country Matters (Dec 18, 2017)

whysoserious said:


> Someone should really make a video about her so her minions would actually see what type of person she REALLY is. I hate when she says "I am only this way to people who did something to me first". *We still remember what you wrote under this dead man's video!* And your Foodie Morons should know about it HEEHEE




Maybe it's me but I don't consider it a huge ordeal that she was glad a crazy stalker died

That Bjork Stalker was not an innocent man, so who cares if she commented that he was better off dead?


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Dec 18, 2017)

thejackal said:


>



bahahahahhahahahahahhaha, chantal can't handle any form of criticism no matter what it is. and of course there's a drone telling her they're "just jealous" LMAOOOO


----------



## Gawdamit (Dec 18, 2017)

Chantal is in bitchin and eatin complaining Bibi has the car and she can't get out for something to eat. She has no food in the apartment. She doesn't work, what does she do with her time every day? She sounds so lazy. She should be ashamed of herself


----------



## Dangerhair (Dec 19, 2017)

Do we even want to imagine what it would be like if she tried to do a Hamberlynn-style cook-bang?


----------



## whysoserious (Dec 19, 2017)

LOL Another one


----------



## Dangerhair (Dec 19, 2017)

whysoserious said:


> LOL Another one



She's really mastered the angle to get a good picture of her face in that shot. Without the double chin, she actually has a pretty face.

Honestly, of all the fatcows, I find her the most compelling. She has at least a modicum of self-awareness and capability, but always chooses the easy way out. She knows how and when to lay on the charm, and isn't completely stupid. Hamberlynn is fucked in a way Chantal isn't- Chantal isn't in this so deep that she couldn't pull herself out if she wanted to, while Hamberlynn has her orbiters and a mountain of issues that she has self-medicated with food. 

However, it doesn't take a psychiatrist to see she's just dying inside. She isn't happy at all, because, let's face it, being poor and fat fucking sucks. Having fat fetishists jerk off over you isn't uplifting either, because you're just a vehicle for their perversion; an object, not a person, and completely interchangeable. 

The way you solve being poor is simple, but not easy: Spend less, earn more, or both.

The way you solve being fat is simple, but not easy: Eat less AND move more. 

She won't do either though, and will pretend to be happy.


----------



## thejackal (Dec 19, 2017)

whysoserious said:


> Someone should really make a video about her so her minions would actually see what type of person she REALLY is. I hate when she says "I am only this way to people who did something to me first". We still remember what you wrote under this dead man's video! And your Foodie Morons should know about it HEEHEE



A supercut of all her scowls at the people walking by her car when she is stuffing her face would be awesome.   The GIF from the last one was so funny.


Dangerhair said:


> She's really mastered the angle to get a good picture of her face in that shot. Without the double chin, she actually has a pretty face.
> 
> Honestly, of all the fatcows, I find her the most compelling.* She has at least a modicum of self-awareness and capability*, but always chooses the easy way out. She knows how and when to lay on the charm, and isn't completely stupid. Hamberlynn is fucked in a way Chantal isn't- Chantal isn't in this so deep that she couldn't pull herself out if she wanted to, while Hamberlynn has her orbiters and a mountain of issues that she has self-medicated with food.
> 
> ...


*
*
I don't think she has anymore self-awareness or capability than AL.   Chantal makes AL look like a jet setting IG model.  At least AL can attract orbiters and has some charisma, no matter how cringy it seems to us non death fat kentucky lezbos.

You're right about the other bolded part though.  She's an addict, if anything she'll have to hit rock bottom which will probably be some form of surgery or immobility.  And even then there's no guarantee she'll lose weight.


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Dec 19, 2017)

whysoserious said:


> LOL Another one



Oh jeez this actually burns my ears. She should put a trigger warning in the title, because it might actually make people want to "bang bang" themselves in the head, just to end that awful sound. Dear lord that is awful!


----------



## Dangerhair (Dec 19, 2017)

FUUUDYBUUUTYYY said:


> Oh jeez this actually burns my ears. She should put a trigger warning in the title, because it might actually make people want to "bang bang" themselves in the head, just to end that awful sound. Dear lord that is awful!



The breathless whisper thing isn't sexy if you can't actually breathe.


----------



## stonemask (Dec 19, 2017)

Here we go again.. Watching her eat pasta is gross.

I also hate the way she talks to her cats, she sounds like a troll.

Edit to ask: Very healthy my ass. Did she use two, three boxes of pasta to make that? Lol christ almighty her view on nutrition is so skewed.


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Dec 19, 2017)

stonemask said:


> Here we go again.. Watching her eat pasta is gross.
> 
> I also hate the way she talks to her cats, she sounds like a troll.


Same, she always talks to her cats in the strangest way, and you can tell the cats don't actually like her talking like that. She just sounds like an idiot.


also LMFAO when she's telling people not to worry about eating to much vegan junk food because "don't worry about it you'll get into the cleaner eating"... WHEN THOUGH Chantal? When has she ever gotten into "cleaner eating" for an extended period of time? that had me laughing, she gives others advice like she actually takes it herself. C'mon Chantal who are you foolin gooorl?


----------



## wheelpower (Dec 19, 2017)

stonemask said:


> Here we go again.. Watching her eat pasta is gross.
> 
> I also hate the way she talks to her cats, she sounds like a troll.
> 
> Edit to ask: Very healthy my ass. Did she use two, three boxes of pasta to make that? Lol christ almighty her view on nutrition is so skewed.



Chantal is at with the victim shit again,  everyone is sooooo mean to her guise! Her parents were so poor and the kids were sooooooo mean. First off bitch, I don't believe for a second that she wasn't a mean girl. She's STILL a mean girl FFS, also lmao "your parents are richer than mine" classic chantal jumping to conclusions and playing victim. Chantal , you grew up in Cornwall....no one is wealthy in Cornwall.


----------



## stonemask (Dec 19, 2017)

FUUUDYBUUUTYYY said:


> Same, she always talks to her cats in the strangest way, and you can tell the cats don't actually like her talking like that. She just sounds like an idiot.
> 
> 
> also LMFAO when she's telling people not to worry about eating to much vegan junk food because "don't worry about it you'll get into the cleaner eating"... WHEN THOUGH Chantal? When has she ever gotten into "cleaner eating" for an extended period of time? that had me laughing, she gives others advice like she actually takes it herself. C'mon Chantal who are you foolin gooorl?



Yeah the way she talks to her cats so disturbing. It's like a real life fat female Cartman.

Yeah I noticed that as well about the "Don't worry, you'll get into the cleaner eating..." Uh... She is clearly lying to herself. I feel like she's just talking into the camera with these empty lies to make herself feel better, and to make her already stupid followers think she's actually being healthy. 

Chantal eats everything... I noticed she eats vegetables, too. This girl seriously just don't discriminate when it comes to food, so I am not surprised at all to hear that she eats "plenty of veggies and fruit throughout the day" - The sheer AMOUNT of food she consumes isn't healthy, regardless of if it is vegetables and fruit. Good on her for eating food that's healthy but she hasn't lost any weight since the beginning of her videos, she's only gotten bigger and bigger. So this stupid advice about cleaner eating is just bull shit. Stop, Chantal. You are not a health guru.


----------



## Dangerhair (Dec 19, 2017)

stonemask said:


> Edit to ask: Very healthy my ass. Did she use two, three boxes of pasta to make that? Lol christ almighty her view on nutrition is so skewed.



When it comes to dried pasta, 85g/3oz dry will make a normal serving. That's 1/6 of a 500g box. 3 boxes would be enough pasta for 18 adults as a main course.



wheelpower said:


> Chantal is at with the victim shit again,  everyone is sooooo mean to her guise! Her parents were so poor and the kids were sooooooo mean. First off bitch, I don't believe for a second that she wasn't a mean girl. She's STILL a mean girl FFS, also lmao "your parents are richer than mine" classic chantal jumping to conclusions and playing victim. Chantal , you grew up in Cornwall....no one is wealthy in Cornwall.



Oddly enough, Cornwall's main economic activity is food processing. CASCO makes corn oil and Olymel makes bacon and hams there.


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Dec 19, 2017)

Did you guys notice how much freaking pasta she puts on her fork each bite? my god chantal, at least TRY to eat like a normal person for the camera.


----------



## stonemask (Dec 19, 2017)

Dangerhair said:


> When it comes to dried pasta, 85g/3oz dry will make a normal serving. That's 1/6 of a 500g box. 3 boxes would be enough pasta for 18 adults as a main course.
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough, Cornwall's main economic activity is food processing. CASCO makes corn oil and Olymel makes bacon and hams there.



It's just her and BiBi who live in that apartment. That pot looked like it'd feed a whole family.


----------



## Dangerhair (Dec 19, 2017)

FUUUDYBUUUTYYY said:


> Did you guys notice how much freaking pasta she puts on her fork each bite? my god chantal, at least TRY to eat like a normal person for the camera.



That straw... all I can see is







stonemask said:


> Yeah the way she talks to her cats so disturbing. It's like a real life fat female Cartman.



Cats don't like being screeched at, poked, and having their faces grabbed. No wonder why the poor little dude was all "heck off, i do a bite"

Last edit, I promise. I couldn't make it to the end. I know it's for the fetishists, but stop. fucking. farting. gorl. please.


----------



## stonemask (Dec 19, 2017)

Hold on a minute... Does she actually fart in her videos? Where? When? WTTF?


----------



## Dangerhair (Dec 19, 2017)

stonemask said:


> Hold on a minute... Does she actually fart in her videos? Where? When? WTTF?



9 minutes and  change in.


----------



## thejackal (Dec 19, 2017)

FUUUDYBUUUTYYY said:


> Did you guys notice how much freaking pasta she puts on her fork each bite? my god chantal, at least TRY to eat like a normal person for the camera.



I fucking love how the Giraffe is in the background with its loooooooooooooooong neck and here we have the creature Chantal in the foreground with the Michelin man look.


----------



## Anna230760 (Dec 19, 2017)

She farts in this video and claims it to be an accident, uh-huh sure Chantal.  at 1:39 for reference.


----------



## stonemask (Dec 19, 2017)

Anna230760 said:


> She farts in this video and claims it to be an accident, uh-huh sure Chantal.  at 1:39 for reference.



Good God she's disgusting. Just sitting there, looking around with her piggy eyes, loudly munching on dog food / taco bell and farting in her seat as she eats. She is like something out of South Park and a Stephen King story mixed together. She is truly frightening.


----------



## Dangerhair (Dec 19, 2017)

Anna230760 said:


> She farts in this video and claims it to be an accident, uh-huh sure Chantal.  at 1:39 for reference.



I don't know whether that or the orgasm noises she makes with every bite are worse.



stonemask said:


> Good God she's disgusting. Just sitting there, looking around with her piggy eyes, loudly munching on dog food / taco bell and farting in her seat as she eats. She is like something out of South Park and a Stephen King story mixed together. She is truly frightening.



A hundred times this. The car angle especially makes her features look utterly porcine. 

All I have to do is watch 2 of her videos every morning and I'll be clinically underweight by New Year's Day


----------



## ViolentPcpDolphin (Dec 19, 2017)

Pulled up the video to watch and forgot about it for a couple hours. I go back and the first comment I see:





Is she serious. FFS. Her first instinct is to tell someone who seems to be just starting their "diet" to cheat all ready.. At least everyone else is giving her healthy low carb alternatives. Being a low carb vegan must suck though.

I havent even gotten around to watching yet, im just laughing at these comments.

Edit. Added shit.


----------



## thejackal (Dec 20, 2017)

In her recipe she also left "olive oil" to taste.  Go figure.  Would it real surprise anyone if she ended up eating 2/3 of the bowl then Bibi's leftovers? 

 There's no negative calorie vegan sauce when you're sucking down 6 servings of pasta.


----------



## whysoserious (Dec 20, 2017)

FUUUDYBUUUTYYY said:


> Oh jeez this actually burns my ears. She should put a trigger warning in the title, because it might actually make people want to "bang bang" themselves in the head, just to end that awful sound. Dear lord that is awful!


Yeah. Here's the thing. I would love to give her credit and say that at least she can sing, but she can't. She's not the worst singer, but she's that kind of singer that could sing lullabies to her kids and they would love it, not the kind to cover songs, put them on youtube and have some kind of career. 
It's so funny, because her comment section under that Nancy Sinatra cover is just... omg. Someone wrote that she should write her own songs and put that on youtube.


----------



## Gawdamit (Dec 20, 2017)

Fettuccini made with spaghetti noodles? LMFAO. I thought she was going to eat out of the pot. Geezes, she made enough to feed an army. I don't think Bibi eats that much. No doubt she went back for seconds and thirds off camera. Her HS stories are so OTT. Get over yourself Chantal and move on. Those carrots were covered in olive oil. I wouldn't exactly call that a healthy meal. I wouldn't eat it. I would rather eat a normal serving of real fettuccini then a lot of what she made and I rarely eat fettuccini


----------



## stonemask (Dec 20, 2017)

lol... every day is treat day.


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Dec 20, 2017)

Her arms look like shes hiding those floaties, that kids wear at the pool, in her shirt.

Also, who is this karatejoe she keeps mentioning? does she have a fat fetishist side boo or something?


----------



## Gawdamit (Dec 20, 2017)

Karatejoe is a mystery because nobody knows anything about him. He's the first one in every livestream and has a crush on Chantal. He has crushes on every fatty woman, bitchin and eatin, mukbang mama, etc. That subway sandwich looked gross. Looked like she asked for extra mayo. Chantal must need extra coin because she's going to be doing younow. YouTube must not be paying enough to her liking As usual, she says she hasn't eaten all day. Yeah right Chantal, that's why you're 400 lbs. She's always saving her uneaten food for Bibi. She's so full of shit her breath must stink like her farts


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Dec 20, 2017)

Gawdamit said:


> Karatejoe is a mystery because nobody knows anything about him. He's the first one in every livestream and has a crush on Chantal. He has crushes on every fatty woman, bitchin and eatin, mukbang mama, etc. That subway sandwich looked gross. Looked like she asked for extra mayo on it. Chantal must need extra coin because she's going to be doing younow. YouTube must not be paying enough to her liking As usual, she says she hasn't eaten all day. Yeah right Chantal, that's why you're 400 lbs. She's always saving her uneaten food for Bibi. She's so full of shit her breath must stink



OMG i about laughed myself right out my chair when she acted like she hadn't eaten all day and was only gunna eat the 6 inch half.... RIGHT... we know you ate that .2 second after the camera went off. Also, speaking of chairs i wonder how often Chantal isn't sitting on her ass on any given day. My guess is an average day consists of 20 minutes on her feet tops. What a sad depressing life to be so lazy and immobile you won't even get up to get your cats ass out of your camera so you can make a decent video for your singular source of personal income.


----------



## Anna230760 (Dec 21, 2017)

Does she own another pair of earrings? She's incorporating Bibi and how "funny" he is since we talked about them having a loveless relationship. She's trying to prove they do at least interact, lol.


----------



## Dangerhair (Dec 21, 2017)

Gawdamit said:


> Karatejoe is a mystery because nobody knows anything about him. He's the first one in every livestream and has a crush on Chantal. He has crushes on every fatty woman, bitchin and eatin, mukbang mama, etc. That subway sandwich looked gross. Looked like she asked for extra mayo. Chantal must need extra coin because she's going to be doing younow. YouTube must not be paying enough to her liking As usual, she says she hasn't eaten all day. Yeah right Chantal, that's why you're 400 lbs. She's always saving her uneaten food for Bibi. She's so full of shit her breath must stink like her farts



 And considering her constant farting...


----------



## Kelly Bundy (Dec 21, 2017)

''I haven't eaatuun all day'' yeah sure Chantal HEEHEE.


----------



## whysoserious (Dec 21, 2017)

This is officially the first video that I can not watch. Her smacking, eating with open mouth and psychotic voices are too much for a 20 minute video. Had to stop 13 minutes in. She just doesn't give a fuck no more. Oink oink. 
P.S. Look at the like/dislike ratio - fetishists getting on it.


----------



## Dangerhair (Dec 21, 2017)

That poor grey longhair cat needs a brushing- and FFS, don't run your greasy fingers through her coat, because now she has to pick grease and foot bits out, and they probably taste awful to her. Also thanks, Bijou? for sitting in front of her camera. Ya did good, little buddy. I really find it hard to take how she grabs and screeches at her cats. I'm not saying she's a terrible cat owner, but they obviously don't like that. Cats like gentle voices and touch, and a clean environment.


----------



## whysoserious (Dec 21, 2017)

Dangerhair said:


> That poor grey longhair cat needs a brushing- and FFS, don't run your greasy fingers through her coat, because now she has to pick grease and foot bits out, and they probably taste awful to her. Also thanks, Bijou? for sitting in front of her camera. Ya did good, little buddy. I really find it hard to take how she grabs and screeches at her cats. I'm not saying she's a terrible cat owner, but they obviously don't like that. Cats like gentle voices and touch, and a clean environment.


Same goes for her touching her cats then licking fingers and then touching (a milion times) the second half of that sandwich and saying with a smile that she's "saving it for Bibi". I hope that Hippo ate it herself as soon as she stopped recording and didn't give it to Bibi. Poor guy...


----------



## Dangerhair (Dec 21, 2017)

whysoserious said:


> Same goes for her touching her cats then licking fingers and then touching (a milion times) the second half of that sandwich and saying with a smile that she's "saving it for Bibi". I hope that Hippo ate it herself as soon as she stopped recording and didn't give it to Bibi. Poor guy...



The human garbage disposal says she has no qualms eating cat hair *barf* It also looks like that sandwich fell in a vat of mayo- oh, sorry, Vegannaise.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Dec 21, 2017)

Jabba really went to town this time, that smacking and chewing with her gigantic gob open is disgusting.That and farting when she eats or talking about farting.


----------



## starbucks (Dec 21, 2017)

RussianBlonde said:


> Jabba really went to town this time, that smacking and chewing with her gigantic gob open is disgusting.That and farting when she eats or talking about farting.



She is revolting, I just can't watch the whole video.  And she can't seem to make 1 video without lying.  I'm sure the whole man farting in the store was a lie. She's just gross.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## RodgerMan81 (Dec 21, 2017)

Has anyone else noticed how defeated she looks when she nears the end of her food? She doesn't look sad because its the end of the food, otherwise she'd be frantically looking for more or she'd continue shoving something else in her mouth. You can always see the self loathing and sadness as yet again she knows she has lost to her grotesque urges. She can pretend to be a happy food loving cow all she wants, but the look in her eyes at the end of every video says it all. I think i'll make a compilation video of that soon.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Dec 21, 2017)

RussianBlonde said:


>


The aspect ratio made her look thinner, you're too kind.


----------



## Dangerhair (Dec 21, 2017)

RussianBlonde said:


>



Well played! The next one, if there is a next one, needs:

-Chantal ripping a fart

- A Karatejoe credit

- Fran Drescher laughing

I also saw a grocery haul video in the sidebar. That must be the most boring thing ever. I should totally do one. "Aw, dammit, Independent is out of the yogurt I like and I'm not even going to bother going to Metro because they're always out of everything...hmm... do I want this sirloin tip roast? ooh, look! arugula!


----------



## RussianBlonde (Dec 21, 2017)

another pile of rice


----------



## weaselhat (Dec 21, 2017)

RodgerMan81 said:


> Has anyone else noticed how defeated she looks when she nears the end of her food? She doesn't look sad because its the end of the food, otherwise she'd be frantically looking for more or she'd continue shoving something else in her mouth. You can always see the self loathing and sadness as yet again she knows she has lost to her grotesque urges. She can pretend to be a happy food loving cow all she wants, but the look in her eyes at the end of every video says it all. I think i'll make a compilation video of that soon.


Yes.  And that is part of the reason she is as big as she is.  Portion control is something she does not practice.  It doesn't matter if you cut fat or eat vegan if you eat a mega truck ton at each sitting.


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Dec 21, 2017)

did you catch that she said "I challenge you to have one or two meals a night that are meatless" LMAO... i think she meant to say one or two meals a week, but her subconscious is so used to the idea of endless meals every day it slipped out. ahahahaha Hammy gives herself away unknowingly

16:08 for reference


----------



## starbucks (Dec 21, 2017)

Dangerhair said:


> Well played! The next one, if there is a next one, needs:
> 
> -Chantal ripping a fart
> 
> ...



Don't forget to add her announcing her starting a diet, water fast, potato diet, then the next day pigging out on greasy slop and mounds of it. 

Her telling us it's her first meal of the day. Oh and how off camera she eats her fruits and vegetables. Never knew or met someone who ate fruits and veggies and weighed 400 pounds.


----------



## ViolentPcpDolphin (Dec 21, 2017)

How much do you want to bet she took those expired donuts and chomped down on them for dessert? She's probably eaten worse.
I wonder if she considers mold vegan?


----------



## Octomet (Dec 21, 2017)

ViolentPcpDolphin said:


> How much do you want to bet she took those expired donuts and chomped down on them for dessert? She's probably eaten worse.
> I wonder if she considers mold vegan?


You know she at least wanted to if she checked them over enough to find an expiration date.


----------



## ViolentPcpDolphin (Dec 21, 2017)

How does she plan on taking a vacation to explore Europe, along with wherever Bibi is from if she cant walk for more then 10 minutes? I hope shes saving up her youtube mukbang money, because shes gunna need to buy two plane seats.


----------



## DongMiguel (Dec 21, 2017)

How many times is she going to say she's done responding to people who talk about her weight after...responding to someone who's talking about her weight?


----------



## Gawdamit (Dec 21, 2017)

I was going to say as well, vacationing in Europe means a lot of walking. No point in going there if you don't take the opportunity to see everything. I lost weight there from all the walking, packing and unpacking and jumping on and off planes. That's going to cost her some major coin too and I don't think she'll be able to afford to do what she is planning.


----------



## Kelly Bundy (Dec 21, 2017)

That's a portion of rice and tofu that could feed four people if you added some steamed veggies and a side salad. Do you think she's gonna be vegan over the holidays?



Gawdamit said:


> I was going to say as well, vacationing in Europe means a lot of walking. No point in going there if you don't take the opportunity to see everything. I lost weight there from all the walking, packing and unpacking and jumping on and off planes. That's going to cost her some major coin too and I don't think she'll be able to afford to do what she is planning.



Yes the culture here differs a lot from Canada and The USA. If you go to a big city, it's way easier to walk or rent a bike to get around. Also cab rates in a lot of countries are insanely high. Fast food is also very expensive in most countries.


----------



## Dangerhair (Dec 22, 2017)

Hell, Ottawa is a beautiful city to walk. Right now, Lac Deschenes is freezing up, and it's absolutely beautiful. There are paths, and no tourists standing around to trip over or Beaver Tails stands to tempt her. You can walk around Downtown, the Old South, Old East and The Glebe and find some pretty cool stuff. Rockcliffe is beautiful too but not all the streets have sidewalks.

During the summer, there are events, concerts and stuff all over the place. If she could get her ass out of bed early enough and stand for 20 or so minutes, the Changing of the Guard on Parliament Hill is awesome. But who am I kidding, she'd find some way to associate that with food and scarf down some cookies from La Vielle Moulin or something.

Yup, pretty sure they'd make her think of gingerbread men.

_If anyone's interested, these guys are real soldier_s _from The Governor General's Foot Guards, and they preform Changing the Guard, along with the Canadian Grenadier Guards every day at 10 AM on Parliament Hill in July and August_


----------



## Anna230760 (Dec 22, 2017)

Nice to see her goal to start waking up earlier lasted a whole three days, even though she said it was "really important to switch from a night routine to a day routine." Why does she use the excuse of possibly needing surgery to not get a job? I am not Canadian but wouldn't that be illegal to not hire someone because of a possible impending surgery that doesn't seem to be too critical, perhaps something she could schedule with her work in advance? Does she even have a requirement to disclose that in the first place?


----------



## Gawdamit (Dec 22, 2017)

Kelly Bundy said:


> That's a portion of rice and tofu that could feed four people if you added some steamed veggies and a side salad. Do you think she's gonna be vegan over the holidays?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the culture here differs a lot from Canada and The USA. If you go to a big city, it's way easier to walk or rent a bike to get around. Also cab rates in a lot of countries are insanely high. Fast food is also very expensive in most countries.




She will starve over there too because food portions are much smaller than what she is eating now


----------



## Dangerhair (Dec 22, 2017)

Anna230760 said:


> Nice to see her goal to start waking up earlier lasted a whole three days, even though she said it was "really important to switch from a night routine to a day routine." Why does she use the excuse of possibly needing surgery to not get a job? I am not Canadian but wouldn't that be illegal to not hire someone because of a possible impending surgery that doesn't seem to be too critical, perhaps something she could schedule with her work in advance? Does she even have a requirement to disclose that in the first place?



That's absolutely prohibited by the Charter of Rights and Freedoms, notwithstanding a bona fide occupational requirement- for example, it would  be discrimination if, on the basis of the disability, a fire department didn't hire a person in a wheelchair to be an administrator; it would not be discrimination if they did not hire them to be a firefighter.

Necessary surgeries, as opposed to elective or cosmetic procedures, are also covered, so she's just making excuses. Getting up before noon is also not an accomplishment.


----------



## ViolentPcpDolphin (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## wheelpower (Dec 22, 2017)

Wow a new all time low! Eating pizza from a box on the side of a road, not even parked in a parking lot . I like that she actually thinks her fleece sweater is hiding her triple chin.


----------



## FatGirlLaughHate (Dec 22, 2017)

Everything Ham Beast cooks is this disgusting burnt orange color. Her latest pizza party in a car video looks like she’s dipping it in a cup of ketchup. Stop doing this to yourself, Chantal. You’re your own worst enemy and you bring everything negative upon yourself.


----------



## Dangerhair (Dec 22, 2017)

FatGirlLaughHate said:


> Everything Ham Beast cooks is this disgusting burnt orange color.



Too much grease at too high of a temperature will do that. She's dipping it into more pizza sauce to mask the fact that Daiya cheeze substitute has no taste and the consistency of melted plastic wrap, and that pineapple and green olives don't go together at all. 



wheelpower said:


> Wow a new all time low! Eating pizza from a box on the side of a road, not even parked in a parking lot . I like that she actually thinks her fleece sweater is hiding her triple chin.



I can actually smell it from here. Weird though, she did her makeup today- I almost missed the Poly-Filla foundation.

  I wonder if Gabriel's (the place that puts the cheese on top of the other toppings) does a vegan pizza- that would be uniquely horrifying to watch.

I also love how she's out of breath from going into the store to pick up the pizza and sitting back down.


----------



## ViolentPcpDolphin (Dec 22, 2017)

Why is her steering wheel moving when she moves? Is she so big her belly/thighs are pushed that far against it? 
Shes going to end up having people drive her to get her takeout because she wont be able to fit in the driver seat soon.


----------



## Dangerhair (Dec 22, 2017)

ViolentPcpDolphin said:


> Why is her steering wheel moving when she moves? Is she so big her belly/thighs are pushed that far against it?
> Shes going to end up having people drive her to get her takeout because she wont be able to fit in the driver seat soon.



Yup, combination of a telescopic steering column and a huge belly. She's like 5' even and 400lbs, so she's basically a beach ball with legs. If you filled the beach ball with Crisco.


----------



## Gawdamit (Dec 22, 2017)

Her eye balls get more exercise than she does darting back and forth watching if anyone can see her eat pizza from a box in her car. I wonder what she would do if anyone stopped to watch her eat. Anyone watching her on younow on Saturday? I won't be around to watch it so I hope you guys will post it here. I don't think I could stand watching her for more than an hour, she's so loud. How sweet of her to donate money to the Red Cross santas. She loves to pat herself on the back doesn't she? Sometimes she's a bit of a narcissist.


----------



## ViolentPcpDolphin (Dec 22, 2017)

Butterball could potentially lose any sort of freedom she has to the outside world if she keeps pigging out. Its pretty obvious if she cant drive everywhere then thats it, she isnt leaving the house. 
But hey, lets have almost 1000 calories worth of pizza for the "first meal" of the day.


----------



## starbucks (Dec 22, 2017)

Ok Chantal, sure we believe you're eating the pizza on the side of the road because of the cheese getting cold. I guess putting it in the oven at home is out of the question, you'd rather sit in a freezing car. Ooops, you forgot you told us Bibi found your 10+ boxes of pizza hidden in your closet.  So yeah, more sneak binge eating. 

 Isn't it odd how she immediately gives the stink eye to anyone passing by her car while she's eating, how dare they glance her way, yet she's sitting in front of her camera while thousands are doing the same thing, watching this whale eat.


----------



## Dangerhair (Dec 22, 2017)

As much as I hate to play amateur psychiatrist, she's basically a walking list of symptoms of Binge Eating Disorder, per the Mayo Clinic:


Eating unusually large amounts of food in a specific amount of time, such as over a 2-hour period
Feeling that your eating behavior is out of control
Eating even when you're full or not hungry
Eating rapidly during binge episodes
Eating until you're uncomfortably full
Frequently eating alone or in secret
Feeling depressed, disgusted, ashamed, guilty or upset about your eating (Edit-Mine: Includes lying about the type or quantity of food you are eating)
Frequently dieting, possibly without weight loss


----------



## XXIchic (Dec 22, 2017)

It's funny to see how patronizing she can be in her other videos and in her new ones, in her mukbang video for nikacado avocado she basically says how she gets told to kill herself everyday because of her weight and he should just learn to ignore it. She tells him to embrace it and not let people judge him but the way she says its almost as if she's talking down at his abuse compared to hers. And in her subway video she asks her viewers if any of them are spending christmas alone as if everyone is as lonely as her and will watch her livestream lmao


----------



## Gawdamit (Dec 22, 2017)

Butterball wears eye make up and lipstick to make herself look less disgusting LOL


----------



## Dangerhair (Dec 22, 2017)

Gawdamit said:


> Butterball wears eye make up and lipstick to make herself look less disgusting LOL



Don't you just love the ghostly pale caked on foundation that's 350 shades lighter than her actual skin tone?


----------



## ViolentPcpDolphin (Dec 22, 2017)

"You can put lipstick on a pig, but it's still a pig"


----------



## thejackal (Dec 23, 2017)

Daiya vegan cheese has 90 calories in a 1/4 cup and has 8 servings per bag.  That's almost the exact same as regular cheese.

Except unlike real cheese it has none of the protein and none of the calcium.  What a fucking moron she is.  Replaces protein with canola oil based vegan junk food.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Dec 23, 2017)

thejackal said:


> Daiya vegan cheese has 90 calories in a 1/4 cup and has 8 servings per bag.  That's almost the exact same as regular cheese.
> 
> Except unlike real cheese it has none of the protein and none of the calcium.  What a fucking moron she is.  Replaces protein with canola oil based vegan junk food.




The absolute nonsense she spews out when it comes to nutrition is staggering. Just like in that creamy alfredo pasta video where she replaced standard sauce with some dairy free crap and then claimed it was "so healthy", bitch you inhaled a fucking pot of pasta that could feed a family of 8, you also used shit loads of tahini which calorie dense but all you think matters is the amount of fat:





Also, there is no way the 2-3 tablespoons of tahini would suffice for that giant pot. There she had another video where she was scoffing fried rice with spring rolls and informed her audience how good that stuff was for you since it contained no GMO. She's a typical uneducated brainwashed simpleton who listens to bro science and repeats it like a broken record because she's too lazy to do actual research.

Just like she's against keto, she doesnt even know what it is because she's too dumb and lazy to educate herself. There is plenty of fitness models on youtube who do vegan keto and look amazing, but Jabba would be too lazy and she can't live without fried carbs, she doesn't have a food addiction, she has a carb addiction.

And then every other video its just regular fast food like taco bell or pizza, looks like Fast Food fridays are a thing of the past. Whats funny is that her "fans" tell her in comments she's lost weight when its obvious shes on her way to the 4th chin now.


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Dec 23, 2017)

Just a quick heads up that foodie claimed the other day shed go live today on younow around 8 pm eastern time. Thats about an hour and a half away. I will try to record and re-upload it incase anyone misses it. I hope its a shit show.


----------



## Anna230760 (Dec 23, 2017)

It's cute  how she really thinks we believe she's been dairy and meat-free all this time, not a snowball's chance in hell. She's supposedly eating a tofurkey on Christmas, yeah okay Chantal.


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Dec 23, 2017)

Shes live!

Cant watch anymore. Okay, highlights:

*When asked if shes vegan, she responded "I'm trying, but sometimes theres animal things that I dont know about" AKA no
*When asked how long shes been vegan she "doesnt know how long"
*Blocked someone when they asked if she read youtalktrash
*had a mini rant about  "SO what i talk trash i only do it to those who deserve it bla" and haters
*bibi loudly screamed "FUCK YOU" in middle of steam
*when asked if she would ever film a date night , without hesitation she said "yeah thats not happening"
*on a GOOD month she "doesnt know how much she makes" but itts between 4,500 -5000 CAN, which is about 3.5k usd


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Dec 23, 2017)

RodgerMan81 said:


> Cant watch anymore. Okay, highlights:
> 
> *When asked if shes vegan, she responded "I'm trying, but sometimes theres animal things that I dont know about" AKA no
> *When asked how long shes been vegan she "doesnt know how long"
> ...



Bibi said Fuck you? was it at her? trouble in paradise??


----------



## wheelpower (Dec 23, 2017)

RodgerMan81 said:


> Cant watch anymore. Okay, highlights:
> 
> *When asked if shes vegan, she responded "I'm trying, but sometimes theres animal things that I dont know about" AKA no
> *When asked how long shes been vegan she "doesnt know how long"
> ...




Whoa what was the context of Bibi's "Fuck you"?!

There is no way she makes 4-5k a month from YT, Amberlynn has a larger following with more views and she said herself that she pulls around 1-1.5k a month from YT

EDIT: Also if she did make that kind of cash, she would have no problem living in the condo she viewed the other week. That condo looked around 1500/month. Her numbers aren't adding up here, she's a liar clearly


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Dec 23, 2017)

FUUUDYBUUUTYYY said:


> Bibi said Fuck you? was it at her? trouble in paradise??



He was playing a video game. Chantal wasn't phased at all.


----------



## Dangerhair (Dec 23, 2017)

Do we know if Bibi works or what his job is, or does he just watch anime and play vidya all day?


----------



## wheelpower (Dec 24, 2017)

Dangerhair said:


> Do we know if Bibi works or what his job is, or does he just watch anime and play vidya all day?



I think  that he is a night security guard for some building in Gatineau (maybe a commissionaire?)


----------



## Dangerhair (Dec 24, 2017)

wheelpower said:


> I think  that he is a night security guard for some building in Gatineau (maybe a commissionaire?)



For Commissionaires, you have to be ex-Canadian Forces; as far as I know that's still the case.

EDIT: Veterans and retired cops get preferential hires but it isn't required anymore.


----------



## Broken Pussy (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey guys!  /Kailyn

If you want to interact with the cow in Youtube comments or whatever, that’s your prerogative, but please don’t talk about doing so in the thread.  Posting about your offsite cow interactions is against the rules and people have been banned for it.  It makes it look like we are doing what people accuse us of doing, organizing harassment campaigns against the people we discuss.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Dec 27, 2017)

Jabba unwraps her xmas presents, discovers bag of chocolate almonds, rips the bag apart and starts shoving them in her giant gob.

Also, I have an ad block, but few commenters mentioned she had 5 ads in the video, greedy much?

The other part of video is her in a store shopping with her friend and you can hear how terribly out of breath she is and whizzing.


----------



## Gawdamit (Dec 27, 2017)

You can really see Chantal's receding hairline in this new video. Sad what she's doing to her own body yet she just has to put Lush all over it.

OMG who gets a jar of olives wrapped in Xmas paper in a gift box for Xmas? LMFAO

No Chantal, its not meat that made you feel sick. Its the large quantity of food you put in your stomach that makes you feel sick. Stupid much?


----------



## thejackal (Dec 27, 2017)

Her mom got her some pretty good gifts IMO.  I laughed when she said "It's a 5x....it's a sleep shirt!". 

And yea serious AL vibes in this video.  From the awful hillbilly grammar (boughten as a verb) to her fat play-dough hands pawing at cheap dollar store quality shit.

Nice to see some content from her, this video delivered.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Dec 27, 2017)

She sure loves tacky shit. And how could you pick up a cup and not realize its plastic, and not glass? Are your fingers that fat they cant feel the difference? And all these lotions and soap, seriously, I get stuff from cheap shit like Bath and Body sometimes too but I wouldnt make a fucking video about it like I went shopping in Chanel store.  All those liquid soaps made me imagine her leather her yeasty sweaty folds and then I had to go throw up.


----------



## Dangerhair (Dec 27, 2017)

Gawdamit said:


> You can really see Chantal's receding hairline in this new video. Sad what she's doing to her own body yet she just has to put Lush all over it.
> 
> OMG who gets a jar of olives wrapped in Xmas paper in a gift box for Xmas? LMFAO
> 
> No Chantal, its not meat that made you feel sick. Its the large quantity of food you put in your stomach that makes you feel sick. Stupid much?



Somehow I don't think it's lush... more like Kiwi





RussianBlonde said:


> She sure loves tacky shit. And how could you pick up a cup and not realize its plastic, and not glass? Are your fingers that fat they cant feel the difference? And all these lotions and soap, seriously, I get stuff from cheap shit like Bath and Body sometimes too but I wouldnt make a fucking video about it like I went shopping in Chanel store.  All those liquid soaps made me imagine her leather her yeasty sweaty folds and then I had to go throw up.



We have the Fat Gorl Checklist right here:

Tacky overpriced shit from Pier 1? Check.

Tacky cheap shit and snacks from Dollarama? Check.

Scented candles and soaps? Check.

Plus-size, off-price muumuus and longline t's? Check.

Dare I say Hamberlynn carries her weight better despite being over 100 pounds heavier than Chantal?


----------



## Dovahshit (Dec 28, 2017)

Dangerhair said:


> Somehow I don't think it's lush... more like Kiwi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some people are just "luckier' in that department and some people have semi skinny legs but 4 fucking chins


----------



## RussianBlonde (Dec 28, 2017)

Like someone above noticed she's shaped like a beach ball. On top of that her arms seem to be short, she looks a bit like morbidly obese tirranosaurus Rex.  She also has a giant fat head and face with Tammy Slaton style forehead. 
 AL has a normal looking face , ok she has a double chin but her face doesn't look huge. Same with HFC.  Our Jabba is on Slaton Sisters level, both physically and when it comes to intelligence.


----------



## starbucks (Dec 28, 2017)

RussianBlonde said:


> Like someone above noticed she's shaped like a beach ball. On top of that her arms seem to be short, she looks a bit like morbidly obese tirranosaurus Rex.  She also has a giant fat head and face with Tammy Slaton style forehead.
> AL has a normal looking face , ok she has a double chin but her face doesn't look huge. Same with HFC.  Our Jabba is on Slaton Sisters level, both physically and when it comes to intelligence.



Don't forget she spray paints her bald spots.  And her beady eyes dart around like ping pong balls when shes trying to sneak eat.


----------



## ViolentPcpDolphin (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## wheelpower (Dec 28, 2017)

ViolentPcpDolphin said:


>



Once again Chantal, just because its vegetarian doesn't mean it automatically healthy. Oreos are also vegan friendly FFS


----------



## thejackal (Dec 28, 2017)

wheelpower said:


> Once again Chantal, just because its vegetarian doesn't mean it automatically healthy. Oreos are also vegan friendly FFS



The bun is about 300 calories, the dressing is 200, the "patty" is about 300, the Kale salad is probably about 150 and the fries at least 400.  I don't think she's ever done a mukbang under 1K calories, not even her "snack" ones.

The amount of fries this bitch eats is insane.  I've never seen someone that seems to eat 2-3 servings of french fries with almost every meal.

Also, it appears to be a walnut based patty, of course, almost as calorie dense as real beef.

https://www.purekitchenottawa.com/food


----------



## Gawdamit (Dec 28, 2017)

Does anyone remember why she went vegan? I know its for views but she gave an excuse and I can't remember what that was


----------



## ViolentPcpDolphin (Dec 28, 2017)

Chantal is a snitch. Every other story time she mentions "telling on" someone.  HEEHEE

I cant stand how she talks like a retarded JarJar binks to her cats. 

Guys, guess what. Put potato in your salads. Its great. Revolutionary! - It looks like she's just trying to hide the taste of kale with dressing and the fries.

Im sure the lunch lady was so embarrassed about her teeth falling out in front of a bunch of 7 year olds, that she took a leave.  Yeah, that happened. 

Chantal cant even put down her burger while she eats other food. Fries on a fork in one hand, burger in the other. 
Besides the use of a fork, She eats like someone who hasnt had food in 3 days and is scared someone will steal it away.


----------



## thejackal (Dec 28, 2017)

Gawdamit said:


> Does anyone remember why she went vegan? I know its for views but she gave an excuse and I can't remember what that was



For VFB -- vague future benefits, as "explained" to her by her naturapath quack.  She's completely clueless as to why she has no energy, hair is falling out, is morbidly obese etc and she wants someone to tell her it's not because she eats for a family of four and has NO FUCKING IDEA of portion control, but because she eats the "wrong" foods.

I've asked if she's willfully ignorant or just stupid.  I now think it's a combo of the two.  She cannot possibly imagine a world where she doesn't eat massive portions every day and has to cut back on her calories.  

FFS she's like 4-11" and weights 380lbs.   She has a massive CICO surplus but has never, ever mentioned CICO.  The closest she got was when she mentioned her fit bit or whatever gives her a goal of 1900 cals a day and that most days she only eats 1500.

She is fucking delusional.  What she needs to do is get a body fat test and go see a non HAES bullshit spewing nutritionist about what her TDEE is and what her daily calorie goal should be.

I'd hazard an educated guess her TDEE, even almost completely sedentary, is close to 3.5K cals a day.   It can't be that low when you have 380 lbs of mostly fat to maintain.  Her body fat is probably over 50%.  That's insane.  Just eating 2.5K cals a day she'd lose 50 lbs in a year.

But she won't do that until she gives up fried carbs.  That is her vice, carbs of any sort really, but especially fried.


----------



## FatGirlLaughHate (Dec 28, 2017)

She asks BiBi if he wants some of her food and then immediately wolfs the entire thing down. Look at the way her ears are bulging. How the hell does someone have FAT ears??? How is that even possible? She looks angrier and meaner than usual. 

Also love how her shirt has a stain in the beginning of the video already. 

Final note: putting makeup on a pig and wrapping it in a new muumuu doesn’t make it any less of a pig, nor does scarfing down giant amounts of “vegan” food.


----------



## Gawdamit (Dec 28, 2017)

Thanks. She compared her vegan burger to a Big Mac. Obviously she really craves fatty greasy carby hamburgers and fatty greasy carby French fries. Next stop, Burger King. The eating vegan but large quantities of carbs, I don't know how that is better for her health


----------



## XXIchic (Dec 28, 2017)

Her saying shes vegan is just a cover for buying alternative takeout food she can binge on


----------



## DongMiguel (Dec 28, 2017)

Wow. Even in elementary school, Chantal was a total bitch. There was nothing funny or endearing about her story. It makes her out to be an awful person even at a young age. And the way she mocks the girl whose life she made a living hell. But she tells us she's not making fun of 'poopy pants'. Yeah, sure. Totally trying to justify her actions. This drives home the point that she really is an awful human being.


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Dec 28, 2017)

this obviously doesn't need to be said at this point- but im going to say it anyway, simply because i can't find the energy to get into all the things i dislike about hammy and all the completely ridiculous things i noticed in her recent video- but Chantal absolutely disgusts me, she is vile in every sense of the word. blagh i never knew i could detest a human i've never met so much.


----------



## Dangerhair (Dec 29, 2017)

DongMiguel said:


> Wow. Even in elementary school, Chantal was a total bitch. There was nothing funny or endearing about her story. It makes her out to be an awful person even at a young age. And the way she mocks the girl whose life she made a living hell. But she tells us she's not making fun of 'poopy pants'. Yeah, sure. Totally trying to justify her actions. This drives home the point that she really is an awful human being.



And now she makes a living off of farting on camera and talking about shitting!


----------



## Gawdamit (Dec 29, 2017)

Chantal is a fraud and a liar


----------



## thejackal (Dec 29, 2017)

That gif is great.  You know when we a-log fatties and tell them to "just stop shoving food in their mouths"?  Chantal literally shoves food in her mouth.  I don't even think I've seen AL use her manatee paws to facilitate intake the way Chantal does.



Gawdamit said:


> Chantal is a fraud and a liar



Yes she is, in her ludicrous "potato diet" video she says among other things that she's going to completely upgrade her Youtube equipment with a new camera and how if she's going to take it seriously she has to put some more investment into it.  She still films on the same Samsung Galaxy with the same shitty background of Bibi playing vidya or watching anime.  Has put zero effort into upgrading.

God the wobbling on the camera when she walks in her latest video is absolutely horrifying.


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Dec 29, 2017)

5:47 in her latest video she says "what are you doing wearing stilettos in the snow"
a pet peeve of mine is when people, notably fat people, dis other people for things they can't even do, likely to make themselves feel better.
How would you even know what its like to wear stilettos chantal?  You couldn't even walk in a pair and you're hating on a girl who can walk in the snow with them!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmQITyJrTQ8





Another one. Don't know why the opening is messed up, sorry.


----------



## starbucks (Dec 29, 2017)

Warning view with caution, it's pretty disgusting!


----------



## Anna230760 (Dec 30, 2017)

She must be trolling, right? I mean she can't be serious with these songs she keeps posting! Also love the decade-old-Myspace-angled photo she inserted.


----------



## Kelly Bundy (Dec 30, 2017)

Anna230760 said:


> She must be trolling, right? I mean she can't be serious with these songs she keeps posting! Also love the decade-old-Myspace-angled photo she inserted.



Why won't she film herself singing? Also, that's awful. She literally raped the song.


----------



## Broken Pussy (Dec 30, 2017)

Anna230760 said:


> She must be trolling, right? I mean she can't be serious with these songs she keeps posting! Also love the decade-old-Myspace-angled photo she inserted.



So flat.


----------



## FatGirlLaughHate (Dec 30, 2017)

if She wasn’t such a shut in, she should go on a singing competition show just to get humiliated on television. Does anyone else notice how she can’t keep up with the speed of the songs? Like she sounds like she’s  3 or 4 seconds behind every line? Maybe all that lard in her throat gets in the way, who knows. 

She wonders why everyone makes fun of her yet she embarrasses herself daily. These songs are almost as cringe as her stuffing her fat gob. Keep singing. Keep eating. You are fucking horrid.


----------



## Chickenpox (Dec 30, 2017)

Yeah no double chin.
It looks like she Photoshoped it away and on a bad way.


----------



## wheelpower (Dec 30, 2017)

Chickenpox said:


> Yeah no double chin.
> It looks like she Photoshoped it away and on a bad way.



uh yeah wtf is happening to her chin on the left side? looks like she tried to erase some of her face


----------



## Chickenpox (Dec 30, 2017)

wheelpower said:


> uh yeah wtf is happening to her chin on the left side? looks like she tried to erase some of her face


of course she did. She should ask Hamberlyn and her sqaud how to take pics where u look at least 100 lbs less and stop editing her pics.


----------



## kaiwaii (Dec 30, 2017)

How much do you want to make a bet she uses the photoshopped picture (and others) on dating sites to talk to men while BiBi's at work? I could see her trying to pass herself off as 23 instead of her actual age and about 150 pounds less lol.


----------



## thejackal (Dec 30, 2017)

RodgerMan81 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmQITyJrTQ8
> 
> 
> 
> ...





FatGirlLaughHate said:


> if She wasn’t such a shut in, she should go on a singing competition show just to get humiliated on television. Does anyone else notice how she can’t keep up with the speed of the songs? Like she sounds like she’s  3 or 4 seconds behind every line? Maybe all that lard in her throat gets in the way, who knows.
> 
> She wonders why everyone makes fun of her yet she embarrasses herself daily. These songs are almost as cringe as her stuffing her fat gob. Keep singing. Keep eating. You are fucking horrid.



Does anybody remember "Shicurves"?  She was an incredibly spoiled early 20s Canadian "beauty guru" that was about Chantal's size and also sang covers from time to time.  Shicurves couldn't sing either but it was so much better than Chantal's.


----------



## Chickenpox (Dec 30, 2017)

Nah, I thought Shicurves used another voice and told everyone it was hers.


----------



## wheelpower (Dec 30, 2017)

Yeah Shicurves was the fatty from Alberta who looked like shrek and wanted to fuck her brother/vice versa blehhhh she hasn't been around much anymore


----------



## thejackal (Dec 30, 2017)

Well then Chantal needs to find someone else's voice as well because her singing is awful.  It's not even drunk at the karaoke bar good.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Dec 30, 2017)

wTF is up with comments under her recent videos lol. People telling her she's lost ton of weight and her voice is incredible.  Seems like she thinks she's lost weight too when it's obvious she's looking fatter than ever. Surely these people must be trolling. I wanted to link screenshots but I'm on my phone so it won't let me, but if you look at whats written under her recent videos it's pure insanity
Even really good normal YouTubers/vlogers/mukbangers or make up artists who really have huge fan base and outstanding content don't get such creepy sounding compliments.
I mean people writing they love her? That she said hi to them during live video and that it just made them so happy even though their dog just died. That she's so stunning and looking so much skinnier now.
Wtf? She's either writing it herself or she's paying one of those companies that provide likes and comments from ghost accounts.
I'm gonna try and investigate it a little bit.


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Dec 30, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIUzko8acwY




new video. She looks so defeated/depressed after eating two hotdogs and loaded fries. I'd estimate over 1000 calories. Disgusting.


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Dec 30, 2017)

RodgerMan81 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIUzko8acwY
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the part where she talks about people asking what she's doing on her phone and she says "replying to my fans" and her "following" i about laughed right out of my chair. She even goes on to talk about her YT channel like its the greatest achievement of her life. if my biggest achievement was eating mass quantities and gaining weight when already pushing 400 lbs, i'd feel pretty defeated too..


----------



## XXIchic (Dec 30, 2017)

Is it just me or does she buy the biggest buns and biggest subs that can't fit in her mouth?? I've never seen her take a normal bite. And lolz I've never heard of Sarah Jane


----------



## Dangerhair (Dec 30, 2017)

XXIchic said:


> Is it just me or does she buy the biggest buns and biggest subs that can't fit in her mouth?? I've never seen her take a normal bite. And lolz I've never heard of Sarah Jane



The feeder fetishists love seeing her stuff her gob with stuff that won't even fit. 

FUCK her house is filthy too. I don't get fruit flies even in the summer because I don't leave rotting food and garbage sitting around. 

Between the "cheese" fries, chomping noises, eyeshadow and her storytelling I give this video :islamic::islamic::islamic::islamic::islamic: of 5.


----------



## Gawdamit (Dec 30, 2017)

I never heard of fruit flies in the middle of winter. They must live like pigs


----------



## Anna230760 (Dec 30, 2017)

LOL that she tries to say she gets the fruit flies because they're attracted to her Bath & Body Works and Lush because it's made with "fresh ingredients." They follow fermenting fruit, not your soap collection.


----------



## Octomet (Dec 30, 2017)

Anna230760 said:


> They follow fermenting fruit, not your soap collection.


Did she have pineapple on those pizzas with those ten pizza boxes rotting in the closet?


----------



## Anna230760 (Dec 31, 2017)

WTF is this?! My two-year-old nephew could put together a better picture slideshow. Audio cuts in and out, terrible spelling mistakes throughout, words flash on screen for two seconds. Was there even a point to this video? I had to laugh at the picture of the bubble bath implying her and Bibi had wine in the tub, no way her and one drop of water could be in that tub at the same time.


----------



## FatGirlLaughHate (Dec 31, 2017)

Anna230760 said:


> WTF is this?! My two-year-old nephew could put together a better picture slideshow. Audio cuts in and out, terrible spelling mistakes throughout, words flash on screen for two seconds. Was there even a point to this video? I had to laugh at the picture of the bubble bath implying her and Bibi had wine in the tub, no way her and one drop of water could be in that tub at the same time.



The saddest video I think she has ever made. There are no words.


----------



## wheelpower (Dec 31, 2017)

Anna230760 said:


> WTF is this?! My two-year-old nephew could put together a better picture slideshow. Audio cuts in and out, terrible spelling mistakes throughout, words flash on screen for two seconds. Was there even a point to this video? I had to laugh at the picture of the bubble bath implying her and Bibi had wine in the tub, no way her and one drop of water could be in that tub at the same time.



She used random memes and pics she found on the internet too. Pure garbage video but it is hilarious that she actually spent time making this


----------



## ViolentPcpDolphin (Dec 31, 2017)

Anna230760 said:


> WTF is this?! My two-year-old nephew could put together a better picture slideshow. Audio cuts in and out, terrible spelling mistakes throughout, words flash on screen for two seconds. Was there even a point to this video? I had to laugh at the picture of the bubble bath implying her and Bibi had wine in the tub, no way her and one drop of water could be in that tub at the same time.




Yeah that was... awful. A lot of shitty inspirational quotes women like her cling on to as their mantras, and pics of her 50+ lbs lighter.


----------



## FatGirlLaughHate (Dec 31, 2017)

Why do obese pigs always wear gigantic tacky earrings? Because they themselves are gigantic and tacky. 

Chantal, you’ve been unemployed for over a year and now just sit and eat and talk to yourself. Your life is super awesome. That 5X sleep shirt is looking a little tight.


----------



## Broken Pussy (Dec 31, 2017)

FatGirlLaughHate said:


> Why do obese pigs always wear gigantic tacky earrings? Because they themselves are gigantic and tacky.
> 
> Chantal, you’ve been unemployed for over a year and now just sit and eat and talk to yourself. Your life is super awesome. That 5X sleep shirt is looking a little tight.



Extremely obese people have a tendency to over accessorize because it’s the only way the can express themselves through fashion since they’ve sized themselves out of non-sack clothing.


----------



## Dangerhair (Dec 31, 2017)

Broken Pussy said:


> Extremely obese people have a tendency to over accessorize because it’s the only way the can express themselves through fashion since they’ve sized themselves out of non-sack clothing.


The fatter the gorl, the crazier the nail art.


----------



## DongMiguel (Dec 31, 2017)

I like how she threw in a picture of her from 2011. I don't get why really heavy people do this. I mean, she's fat in 2011 but nowhere near what she is now. It just reinforces how fat she's gotten over the last few years. I guess the logic here is, "see, I used to be skinnier! I wasn't always huge!" but instead, what they don't get, is that it comes across as, "I totally let myself go over the last few years and now I'm a disgusting blob...". 

Yikes.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Dec 31, 2017)

Holy fuck shes a dumbass, she said she couldnt find neon relish so she had to use regular one. To get neon relish all you have to do is ad food dye to your normal relish.

also that photo of a jacuzzi with champagne and glasses, are we supposed to believe she managed to fit in it?


----------



## Anna230760 (Jan 2, 2018)

Get your popcorn y'all, we're about to go another lap on the crazy train!


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Jan 2, 2018)

Who will lose the biggest percentage of weight, Chantel or Amberlynn? Is there an office pool?


----------



## stonemask (Jan 2, 2018)

Holy fuck the degree of delusion, denial, and stupidity overwhelms me. My jaw literally dropped, lol. Last week was it she renamed her weightloss channel to "Chantal Vlogs" from "Foodie Beauty Loses It", declared she was going to go on a diet / potato diet, failed, go on walks, FAILED - then went back to eating junk. Business as usual. She was pissed off about people bringing up her failed diet and would delete / block comments... and now this?

Chantal, you're fucking crazy. Like for real. Your weight aside, you are just straight up out there.


----------



## Broken Pussy (Jan 2, 2018)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> Who will lose the biggest percentage of weight, Chantel or Amberlynn? Is there an office pool?



Chantal has the advantage since she weighs less, because any weight she loses is a greater percentage of her total weight, but let’s be honest here, it’ll be a tie at zero.


----------



## XXIchic (Jan 2, 2018)

stonemask said:


> Holy fuck the degree of delusion, denial, and stupidity overwhelms me. My jaw literally dropped, lol. Last week was it she renamed her weightloss channel to "Chantal Vlogs" from "Foodie Beauty Loses It", declared she was going to go on a diet / potato diet, failed, go on walks, FAILED - then went back to eating junk. Business as usual. She was pissed off about people bringing up her failed diet and would delete / block comments... and now this?
> 
> Chantal, you're fucking crazy. Like for real. Your weight aside, you are just straight up out there.



She even failed at Vlogmas. The easiest thing any dedicated Youtuber does successfully lmao


----------



## FatGirlLaughHate (Jan 2, 2018)

If Chantal had a neck, she'd get whiplash.


----------



## Anna230760 (Jan 2, 2018)

Her statement of starting these resolutions "Either starting tomorrow if I can get to bed tonight, or if not the next day" tells me everything I need to know. If you were ready, you'd start now, today, not put it off another few days and already giving yourself an out to start "the next day."


----------



## Gawdamit (Jan 2, 2018)

Here we go again, another new year and another new and improved Chantal .... for about as long as that video .... yawn yawn yawn


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Jan 2, 2018)

Anna230760 said:


> Get your popcorn y'all, we're about to go another lap on the crazy train!


what about "NO MORE WEIGHT LOSS ON YOUTUBE" LMFAO, how many times do you think she can do the same thing? i feel sad for her newer supporters who still believe she's going to follow through. i predict we'll have a new round of recruits over here on KF once she dismisses and freaks out on all the people who get frustrated with her not taking her weight loss seriously. How many days do we give her y'all? i'm gunna be generous and say she sticks to it for 7 whole days


----------



## whysoserious (Jan 2, 2018)

FUUUDYBUUUTYYY said:


> what about "NO MORE WEIGHT LOSS ON YOUTUBE" LMFAO, how many times do you think she can do the same thing? i feel sad for her newer supporters who still believe she's going to follow through. i predict we'll have a new round of recruits over here on KF once she dismisses and freaks out on all the people who get frustrated with her not taking her weight loss seriously. How many days do we give her y'all? i'm gunna be generous and say she sticks to it for 7 whole days


I honestly don't think she will last more than few days. It's very interesting when look at her behavior from the psychological perspective. Like, is she crazy or is she that sad, mad and frustrated with herself ? I sometimes get this weird vibes from her videos. One video she's all about drama and wanting to be the center of attention and then she wants people to feel bad, because they are mean to her. Jabba, no one is mean to you. There are some people that would like you to be a decent human being. Watch out, soon she will recreate and upload one of Onision's psychotic videos whining about how people hate her bc she's fat. And how could they even dare since she is such a nice and harmless person? HeeHee


----------



## Gawdamit (Jan 2, 2018)

'I went to college and know how to research'  Chantal, there are HS students who can research better than you, get over yourself, you aren't anybody special. All the research in the world isn't going to do someone like you any good. Get the fuck out of here, literally. Blah blah blah blah blah is all you know how to do. She probably stuffed herself with junk all weekend and is sick to her stomach right now but give her a few days and she'll be right back at it stuffing herself again with potatoes rice and bread. I'm surprised she didn't get a new $400 scale like Hamberlyn so she doesn't have to bend over


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Jan 2, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> 'I went to college and know how to research'  Chantal, there are HS students who can research better than you, get over yourself, you aren't anybody special. All the research in the world isn't going to do someone like you any good. Get the fuck out of here, literally. Blah blah blah blah blah is all you know how to do. She probably stuffed herself with junk all weekend and is sick to her stomach right now but give her a few days and she'll be right back at it stuffing herself again with potatoes rice and bread


She's exactly like Amberlynn, who can guesstimate the calories of a plate of food and be within 10. what I wouldn't give for these two to collab (in person). 

Both are weight loss know-it-alls, both are obnoxious and eat in a disgusting way, both have food addictions, both are with people with which they have no chemistry, both quit jobs for YT and gained weight, both cat people, both think they can sing, bolth embrace veganism, both overly obsessed with fruitless spending on accessories and toiletries, both have weird inflated feet...


----------



## thejackal (Jan 2, 2018)

Come on guys her research ability is through the roof who knew you could find hot dog buns that big in Ottawa?

More seriously though 2018 is going to bring a lot of laughs from Chantal.   All steam ahead on this crazy train.


----------



## Gawdamit (Jan 2, 2018)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> She's exactly like Amberlynn, who can guesstimate the calories of a plate of food and be within 10. what I wouldn't give for these two to collab (in person).
> 
> Both are weight loss know-it-alls, both are obnoxious and eat in a disgusting way, both have food addictions, both are with people with which they have no chemistry, both quit jobs for YT and gained weight, both cat people, both think they can sing, bolth embrace veganism, both overly obsessed with fruitless spending on accessories and toiletries, both have weird inflated feet...




She's lying about her weight just like Hamerlyn does too. She fits into the 5x nighty just nicely and she's wearing it on camera because her pants are too tight


----------



## Broken Pussy (Jan 2, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> 'I went to college and know how to research'  Chantal, there are HS students who can research better than you, get over yourself, you aren't anybody special. All the research in the world isn't going to do someone like you any good. Get the fuck out of here, literally. Blah blah blah blah blah is all you know how to do. She probably stuffed herself with junk all weekend and is sick to her stomach right now but give her a few days and she'll be right back at it stuffing herself again with potatoes rice and bread. I'm surprised she didn't get a new $400 scale like Hamberlyn so she doesn't have to bend over



Ragen Chastain also claims to be a superior researcher because college.  Maybe this is common among the morbidly obese.  Thinking that because they went to college and know how to google and found that 60 year old study that says weight loss is impossible to sustain that they are now authorities on weight loss.


----------



## wheelpower (Jan 2, 2018)

thejackal said:


> Come on guys her research ability is through the roof who knew you could find hot dog buns that big in Ottawa?
> 
> More seriously though 2018 is going to bring a lot of laughs from Chantal.   All steam ahead on this crazy train.






 

Prob these, huge ass buns made for huge hotdogs to replicate a street dog. It looks like she got the buns but used her veggie dogs or whatever


----------



## RussianBlonde (Jan 2, 2018)

Anna230760 said:


> Her statement of starting these resolutions "Either starting tomorrow if I can get to bed tonight, or if not the next day" tells me everything I need to know. If you were ready, you'd start now, today, not put it off another few days and already giving yourself an out to start "the next day."




Jesus...how hard can it be to wash your face/shower before making a new video, she looks like she has literally rolled out of bed minutes ago and she couldnt even be bothered to wash her make up off from the night before, I can smell that unwashed body stench from here. 

Also, for the 100th time, when she says "There are people out there who believe in keto"...no, Jabba. Keto is not a religion or a god to believe in. It's a proven fucking weight loss ideal for fat cows like you. 

Also LOL at her saying she's done research about fruit juices, she says she doesn't believe sugar in fruit juice is bad lmfao...Its like me saying I dont believe in earth circling the sun or in gravity.

 Dear lord, See you in few days Chantal when you load your gut with greasy vegan cheese and fried potatoes and noodles again and then get pissed off when people call you out on failing again.

 She is so full of pseudo fucking bro science and just overall quackery its hillarious. 

 Cheers Chantal, here's to 100 another pounds you will gain in 2018!


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Jan 2, 2018)

"I'm only going to drink water."  Except for juice and coconut water every day.


----------



## thejackal (Jan 2, 2018)

I hope she vlogs her gym days.  I want to see her giving the side eye to every stacy and chad at the gym.


----------



## kaiwaii (Jan 2, 2018)

By the looks of Chantal in the recent new years resolution video I would say 2018 might just be the year of her heart attack. She does not look well. I don't mean that as catty commentator, I mean that for real. I think we all forget sometimes she is only 5'0.


----------



## Dangerhair (Jan 2, 2018)

thejackal said:


> I hope she vlogs her gym days.  I want to see her giving the side eye to every stacy and chad at the gym.



Nevermind the gym, gorl can barely stand up for more than a few minutes at a time. 

At her size, losing wight will be very hard. On the one hand, she must eat a massive amount of calories to stay that big, probably 4000-6000 a day. There's no way you can eat that much and maintain a healthy weight unless you are a competitive swimmer or a soldier on Arctic training exercises. Just eating a normal amount will see her losing weight fast.

The problem, however, is that she has stretched her stomach out to gargantuan size, and her body is used to eating that much, so it will be very hard to feel full. When eating is your only pleasure in life, constant hunger is agony. That's why so many people her size need bariatric surgery. 

Factor in the fact that she has no or few real meatspace friends (thus no support network), can't do much due to her limited mobility, and refusal to admit the severity of her problem, I can't see her succeeding.


----------



## thejackal (Jan 2, 2018)

New video, she has an "apple" for desert...I just started it.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Jan 3, 2018)

The story about her grandma getting stabbed in the leg with her old french fry that was on the car seat was funny. It went right through her pants. She also mentions how she does car binges when even when she isn't filming. And a cop asked her what she was doing, she told him "just pigging out" and he left. LOL. At least she admits these fataccidents happen to her.


----------



## thejackal (Jan 3, 2018)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> The story about her grandma getting stabbed in the leg with her old french fry that was on the car seat was funny. It went right through her pants. She also mentions how she does car binges when even when she isn't filming. And a cop asked her what she was doing, she told him "just pigging out" and he left. LOL. At least she admits these fataccidents happen to her.



It hit me in the feels a bit.  I kinda just felt sorry for her.  Well, at least you can't get arrested for being a food fiend.


----------



## Kelly Bundy (Jan 3, 2018)

Those fajita veggies were nicely drowning in oil. But it's vegan HEEHEE! Fajitas are so easy to make healthy. Marinade the veggies in lime juice with garlic and ''fry'' them with a little water on the pan. I wonder if she follows freelee's ''just smash in the carbs'' brilliant advice.

I reckon Chantal will be 'officially' 400lbs at the end of February.


----------



## Gawdamit (Jan 3, 2018)

Chantal wants to lose 200 pounds but she needs to realize its going to take her two years to shed all that weight. If she sticks to it, she will be down 100 pounds this time next year


----------



## whysoserious (Jan 3, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> Chantal wants to lose 200 pounds but she needs to realize its going to take her two years to shed all that weight. If she sticks to it, she will be down 100 pounds this time next year


That's the thing thought. She could loose as much as she wants but she doesn't have any discipline and can't motivate herself to do anything. I am sure she will gain weight in 2018. If she'll be able to lose some - hey, great for her, but that would take a lot of devotion, work and thinking. Basically, everything that she is now avoiding.


----------



## weaselhat (Jan 3, 2018)

Kelly Bundy said:


> Those fajita veggies were nicely drowning in oil. But it's vegan HEEHEE! Fajitas are so easy to make healthy. Marinade the veggies in lime juice with garlic and ''fry'' them with a little water on the pan. I wonder if she follows freelee's ''just smash in the carbs'' brilliant advice.
> 
> I reckon Chantal will be 'officially' 400lbs at the end of February.


Not to mention one of those fajitas would have been enough.  especially with olives on the side and the apple afterwards.  And why is she talking about missing her car binges.  we all know she ain't stopping.


----------



## thejackal (Jan 3, 2018)

weaselhat said:


> Not to mention one of those fajitas would have been enough.  especially with olives on the side and the apple afterwards.  And why is she talking about missing her car binges.  we all know she ain't stopping.



At the end she has about 1/3 of it left (about the size of her bloated, nasty hand) and she goes "ok guys last bite" and absolutely inhales the rest of it.  She doesn't even appear to chew her food.  The way her eyes roll back in her head and she tilts her head to get the biggest bite possible reminds me of watching a shark eat.  Much like chantal, sharks will roll their eyes up and tilt their head as far back as possible to get the biggest bite.  To be fair I believe sharks also have a special adaption in their eye that covers the cornea when they are feeding.  I have yet to see such evolution on chantal.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Jan 3, 2018)

did you guys notice how she paid attention to eating with her mouth closed or covering it after huge bite? She still reads everything here tee hee!

Also....people start noticing her BS...I give it by the end of day before she lashes out and delete all these comments:




HOw...just how can someone be so retarded??


----------



## multiverse (Jan 3, 2018)

thejackal said:


> New video, she has an "apple" for desert...I just started it.


She can't just take one bite, chew, and swallow. She repeatedly bites, bites, and bites again, until her chipmunk cheeks are filled to the brim, only to swallow slightly and start stuffing it in again. She's panicking between bites to get yet more food inside her as fast as possible. 

God, fats are disgusting.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Jan 3, 2018)

multiverse said:


> She can't just take one bite, chew, and swallow. She repeatedly bites, bites, and bites again, until her chipmunk cheeks are filled to the brim, only to swallow slightly and start stuffing it in again. She's panicking between bites to get yet more food inside her as fast as possible.
> 
> God, fats are disgusting.




yeah I noticed that too...at 12:26 she takes 3 bites and almost doesnt chew, swollows , the she repeats several times and gulps down her drink cos all those unchewed pieces are probably stuck down her troat


----------



## thejackal (Jan 3, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> did you guys notice how she paid attention to eating with her mouth closed or covering it after huge bite? She still reads everything here tee hee!
> 
> Also....people start noticing her BS...I give it by the end of day before she lashes out and delete all these comments:
> 
> ...



"natural sugar has more nutrients".   What can you say to such stupidity?  Sugar is sugar, as many of the commentators tried to explain to her.   The last thing she needs is 200-300 calories a day and 50-75 grams of sugar just via juice.  

In general, the morbidly obese need to be mindful that fruit is calorie dense and has a lot of sugar -- "natural" or otherwise.   One of the easiest things she could do is just stop drinking 300 calories of sugar every day.    Don't give up anything else, just that, and she'd be doing something to get her daily calories reduced.

Also her "I'm going to go to the gym every day" turned into "I'm going to walk the mall with my mom tmr".  That's what really burns some of us I'm sure that have full time jobs: she literally has nothing to do except work on her body.  And yet what does she do?  Just makes excuse after excuse.  She also admitted that the job at the medical office was too hard for her.  So much for those great skills she's always talking up.  Can't even hold down a basic job as a secretary.


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Jan 3, 2018)

She mentions being unable to eat sharp cheddar like she used to. She doesn't understand if she ate as much as a normal person (one, not two) she could add cheese to it and be perfectly fine.


----------



## Gawdamit (Jan 3, 2018)

That jaw clicking is from opening her mouth too wide to put huge amounts of food in it at one time


----------



## starbucks (Jan 3, 2018)

As far as juice is concerned, do you know how many oranges it takes to fill up at glass! Normal people will eat 1 orange. If you want to juice oranges it might take at least 5 to make a small glass of juice.  Knowing her she's filling up one of her giant mugs.  Must be at least 500 calories


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Jan 3, 2018)

starbucks said:


> As far as juice is concerned, do you know how many oranges it takes to fill up at glass! Normal people will eat 1 orange. If you want to juice oranges it might take at least 5 to make a small glass of juice.  Knowing her she's filling up one of her giant mugs.  Must be at least 500 calories


So true! That's why they have juice glasses, and they're small, just a couple of ounces, for that reason.  It takes like 8-12 oranges for what she's having. She should add in greens at the very least. And if she used a vitamix she wouldn't be throwing the fiber and good stuff away.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Jan 3, 2018)

so the comments I have posted are gone, she must have deleted them or put them make them ivisible or something... what a sad sad thing to do, people who Im guessing innocently called out her total ignorance...


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Jan 3, 2018)

ahahahhaahahhaahahhh just checked out her most recent mall vlog video...

1. The desperation in her voice when they look at the chocolate shop is tangible through her huffs and puffs

2. She says "whatever's thrown at me, it's like 'you're ugly'. no i'm not, sorry but i'm not" LMFAOOOOO idk where her skewed sense of self perception is or what, but homegirl must not really see what i see
[EDIT:]
3.  just got to the part where we see she actually did buy some chocolate.. she says she got the chocolate  from the chocolate store "as a gift for someone" YAH...RIGHT, we all believe that Chantal


----------



## wheelpower (Jan 3, 2018)

FUUUDYBUUUTYYY said:


> ahahahhaahahhaahahhh just checked out her most recent mall vlog video...
> 
> 1. The desperation in her voice when they look at the chocolate shop is tangible through her huffs and puffs
> 
> ...



Lmao at her outside PINK/Victoria's Secret, you can't fit into anything there chantal. Run along to Penningtons or where ever the fuck you buy your tents


----------



## multiverse (Jan 3, 2018)

wheelpower said:


> Run along to Penningtons or where ever the fuck you buy your tents


Too bad they max out at a 6X - size 32 in the US. She won't even be able to buy tents in person for much longer.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Jan 3, 2018)

How the fuck do you not know that Pink is Victoria's Secret store? I mean I would understand if it was someone who doesnt care about shopping or fashion but she seems to go out and buy all kinds of stuff from the mall like these Lush body washes and other crap.  It was funny how  the displays got her attention and then she realized she'd never be able to fit into their stuff ..lol

She's saying that the videos made to mock her are building her self esteem. Who are you kidding Jabba? If you had an inch of self esteem you wouldnt angrily lash out at people who offer you advice


----------



## Octomet (Jan 3, 2018)

FUUUDYBUUUTYYY said:


> 3.  just got to the part where we see she actually did buy some chocolate.. she says she got the chocolate  from the chocolate store "as a gift for someone" YAH...RIGHT, we all believe that Chantal


Mmhmmm....the last time she bought chocolate "as a gift" she couldn't even wait until off camera to tear into it. Whatever that chocolate/jelly candy bar was.


----------



## FatGirlLaughHate (Jan 4, 2018)

She spent the most time filming the chocolate as she waddled by it in the window and then couldn't even film ONE video without taping her greasy noodle meal and chocolate store haul. Also what happened to her only drinking water? She saw YT stars like Keemi drinking it and just had to buy La Croix. It's like all that crappy Lush shit she buys. She only buys tacky junk because she can't fit into actual clothes that don't have 4 x's after the size.


----------



## Dangerhair (Jan 4, 2018)

wheelpower said:


> Lmao at her outside PINK/Victoria's Secret, you can't fit into anything there chantal. Run along to Penningtons or where ever the fuck you buy your tents



She acts like she's never seen the Rideau Centre before. Gorl, try taking all stairs instead of escalators.

Still, at least she's ambulatory. The pale pink lip gloss and animal print muumuu do nothing for her, though. 

Still, this one, on the Chantal scale only merits :islamic::islamic:/5


----------



## Gawdamit (Jan 4, 2018)

Really? She bought a box of chocolates and we are suppose to believe her when she says its a gift? Personally, I don't care if she loses weight or not. Just stop talking about it and saying things like she's going to lose 200 pounds and WILL succeed.


----------



## Anna230760 (Jan 4, 2018)

Anyone know what video about her she's talking about? Is it one of the fat compilations? Funny her giving tips to adults on how to be mature and enjoy life and not make fun of other people, then proceeding to immediately call the creator a bitch. Pot, meet kettle.


----------



## Gawdamit (Jan 4, 2018)

Here is she at it again sticking her nose where it don't belong. She hasn't learned to mind her own business. This is a perfect example why she has so many haters


----------



## FatGirlLaughHate (Jan 4, 2018)

Whenever Fatty Boom Batty isn't eating, or talking about food, or thinking about food, she's watching other giant slobs eating food on youtube.


----------



## whysoserious (Jan 4, 2018)

FatGirlLaughHate said:


> Whenever Fatty Boom Batty isn't eating, or talking about food, or thinking about food, she's watching other giant slobs eating food on youtube.


So true! And what is even more terrifying is that when she's telling her stories:
- she likes people who always had food with them / were giving her food (eg babysitter)
- remembers everything that had something to do with food (eg doesn't remember names, how people look like, but remembers what and where they used to eat.

Sorry for double post, but do you guys remember when she said she wants to have her own show where she's travelling and trying different food from all over the world? Lol, I certainly can not see that happen...


----------



## RussianBlonde (Jan 4, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> Here is she at it again sticking her nose where it don't belong. She hasn't learned to mind her own business. This is a perfect example why she has so many haters




lmfao that was funny...yeah she has so much anger, she spends a lot of time on youtube trying to get into arguments with other people



whysoserious said:


> Sorry for double post, but do you guys remember when she said she wants to have her own show where she's travelling and trying different food from all over the world? Lol, I certainly can not see that happen...



She said that? LMFAO ... traveling in what? Mobility scooter? Cos in many places you can't really drive much, you have to walk and use public transport. But that would be a great show nevertheless...Chantal cruising in morbidly obese adapted mobility scooter through Ramblas in Barcelona, ordering tapas and then complaining that portions are too small and fucking off to McDonalds.


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Jan 4, 2018)

For someone who doesn't care about the haters she sure spends an awful lot of time talking about how much she 'doesnt care'


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Jan 4, 2018)

RodgerMan81 said:


> For someone who doesn't care about the haters she sure spends an awful lot of time talking about how much she 'doesnt care'


TRUUUUUUEEEEE! i find that the people who really don't care, have no need to mention whether they care or not. I think she says it more to convince herself, and to announce to her subs how much better she is than her hay-ders because she just DOES NOT CARE so much that she has to say how much she DOESN'T CARE in every single video. it's quite comical really.


----------



## thejackal (Jan 4, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> Here is she at it again sticking her nose where it don't belong. She hasn't learned to mind her own business. This is a perfect example why she has so many haters



She seems retarded.  Did she really think this guy was "fat shaming"?  He's a fucking fat fetishist.  Not only does she interject she does it in the most asinine way possible.


----------



## whysoserious (Jan 4, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> She said that? LMFAO ... traveling in what? Mobility scooter? Cos in many places you can't really drive much, you have to walk and use public transport. But that would be a great show nevertheless...Chantal cruising in morbidly obese adapted mobility scooter through Ramblas in Barcelona, ordering tapas and then complaining that portions are too small and fucking off to McDonalds.


Yep, she said it. I don't remember which video this is, but it was probably 3-4 months ago.
Can't imagine her walking or on the plane. Can't imagine her in Europe, or anywhere else except in her apartment, sitting on a chair that smells like her farts and is covered with a mixture of saliva and grease, which comes from her eating with her fingers, licking them and wiping 'clean' on her chair.
But hey, at least sausage fingers has a BIIIIIIG imagination... HeeHee


----------



## Henessey (Jan 4, 2018)

thejackal said:


> She seems exceptional. Did she really think this guy was "fat shaming"? He's a fucking fat fetishist. Not only does she interject she does it in the most asinine way possible.


 
True, he is clearly a fat fetish fellow. I was surprised she doesn't  recognise her people and attacked him like a slow child. Love your people , Jabba.  They can't all be like karatejoe.


----------



## chocolateninjas (Jan 4, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> Here is she at it again sticking her nose where it don't belong. She hasn't learned to mind her own business. This is a perfect example why she has so many haters



What video is this thread from?


----------



## Gawdamit (Jan 4, 2018)

chocolateninjas said:


> What video is this thread from?




Bitchin and Eatin  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIo_nArtg3w
start watching video from the beginning


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Jan 4, 2018)

new video 




it compelled me [to make video] how at every video she looks this way after eating, yet when shes not on a weird diet, she always fakes being confident at 400 lbs, has the "so what I want to kill myself with food" (literal quote) attitude. Yet, at the end of ever single binge the truth comes out. I am dumbfounded that her supporters can support the obvious self hatred she experiences after every binge. They either are stupid, or don't care.


----------



## Rotogravure (Jan 4, 2018)

RodgerMan81 said:


> new video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or they get off on it.  I imagine a large portion of her viewers ARE fetishists simply because eating is almost her sole content.  

I'm new to Chantal, she came recommended from watching AL -- but I cannot get over how WEIRD Chantal's body shape is.


----------



## wheelpower (Jan 4, 2018)

Damn she looks like an alcoholic getting their first sip of booze when the withdrawls start to kick in, that slump....relief/shame?


----------



## thejackal (Jan 4, 2018)

XXIchic said:


> I just watch her old videos now. She was way more likeable back then, I guess we've tainted her soul.



She totally had a youtube "honeymoon period" where her channel was growing and she was putting on this nice sweet face for the camera but as soon as she got around 10k subs she started to bitch and moan on camera about the "haydurs" and how she was sick and tired of people commenting on her diet.  She can't even handle the tiniest amount of e-fame and she wants to make a career out of this?  Bitch please.  

If you watch her videos from last spring she's a totally different person on camera.  She's also about 30-40lbs lighter judging from how fat her face is now.  She gained a lot of weight this year.

As for her bizarre shape at "only" 380 or so lbs: She's 4-10" or thereabouts so she has the especially tragic "bowling ball with legs" look that short morbidly obese women get.  Watch some of her "foodie beauty loses it" vids she actually shows her whole body a couple times and it's as bad as you'd think.  Some fat girls, even obese ones, do at least have a hip to waist ratio and some features they can "work with" given the right clothes.  She has nothing to work with.  

She's not doing very many videos lately so much for redoubling her efforts with Youtube, great start to the year fatty.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Jan 5, 2018)

thejackal said:


> She totally had a youtube "honeymoon period" where her channel was growing and she was putting on this nice sweet face for the camera but as soon as she got around 10k subs she started to bitch and moan on camera about the "haydurs" and how she was sick and tired of people commenting on her diet.  She can't even handle the tiniest amount of e-fame and she wants to make a career out of this?  Bitch please.
> 
> If you watch her videos from last spring she's a totally different person on camera.  She's also about 30-40lbs lighter judging from how fat her face is now.  She gained a lot of weight this year.
> 
> ...



True dat. In her old videos she always looks made up, speaks with a soft voice and is nicer. Obviously an act. Now we get to see real Jabba with her unwashed face, filthy clothes , chipped nail polish and nasty angry attitude


----------



## thejackal (Jan 5, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> True dat. In her old videos she always looks made up, speaks with a soft voice and is nicer. Obviously an act. Now we get to see real Jabba with her unwashed face, filthy clothes , chipped nail polish and nasty angry attitude



She's gross and unkempt.  She has admitted that she has to sleep with the door open and the fan on or in the summer the window open because of how gassy she is at night.   We need an interview with Bibi.  I bet he has some great stories, well beyond the pizza boxes in the closet incident.


----------



## Mandiva817 (Jan 5, 2018)

Damn,  I've read most everyone's comments about Chantal ! I mean she's a bit repulsive but  nothing but harsh words towards her lol Sorry but that's the whole point of Mukbangs! You watch people eat and grant it must of them on YouTube are fat! If it disgusts you all so much why watch? Lol SMH


----------



## thejackal (Jan 5, 2018)

Mandiva817 said:


> Damn,  I've read most everyone's comments about Chantal ! I mean she's a bit repulsive but  nothing but harsh words towards her lol Sorry but that's the whole point of Mukbangs! You watch people eat and grant it must of them on YouTube are fat! If it disgusts you all so much why watch? Lol SMH



Hi chantal!


----------



## RussianBlonde (Jan 5, 2018)

Mandiva817 said:


> Damn,  I've read most everyone's comments about Chantal ! I mean she's a bit repulsive but  nothing but harsh words towards her lol Sorry but that's the whole point of Mukbangs! You watch people eat and grant it must of them on YouTube are fat! If it disgusts you all so much why watch? Lol SMH




Hi Chantal.

And no most mukbangers arent fat. Only you, HFC and Wendy, having said so HFC and Wendy are lovely humans.


----------



## whysoserious (Jan 5, 2018)

Mandiva817 said:


> Damn,  I've read most everyone's comments about Chantal ! I mean she's a bit repulsive but  nothing but harsh words towards her lol Sorry but that's the whole point of Mukbangs! You watch people eat and grant it must of them on YouTube are fat! If it disgusts you all so much why watch? Lol SMH


LOL Hi Jabba! I thought you didn't give a shit about haterzzz HeeHee


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Jan 5, 2018)

Mandiva817 said:


> Damn,  I've read most everyone's comments about Chantal ! I mean she's a bit repulsive but  nothing but harsh words towards her lol Sorry but that's the whole point of Mukbangs! You watch people eat and grant it must of them on YouTube are fat! If it disgusts you all so much why watch? Lol SMH



Notice how you're one of the only mukbangers that has a thread here, Chantal? Don't be obtuse (teeeeheee) by inferring we dislike you just because you're fat.


----------



## C3PBRO (Jan 5, 2018)

whysoserious said:


> lol Sorry but that's the whole point of Mukbangs! You watch people eat and grant it must of them on YouTube are fat! If it disgusts you all so much why watch? Lol SMH



This right here tells me she has no idea what a real mukbang is, or where the term originated from and why.


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Jan 5, 2018)

LMFAO, we've been infiltrated!..... i love the condescending, holier than thou, remarks we've gotten from "Mandiva817" . I don't hate Chantal because she is fat. I dislike her because she has lied over and over, and gone off on people who were her supporters simply because they were concerned or trying to help. I have only ever felt the need to comment in this thread on KF. Is it because I'm a hay-der full of "harsh words"? nahhh it's because i too supported Chantal and was shown her nasty (true) side. Get over yourself and off your high horse- are the people who support Chantal slowly killing herself so much better? go "lol SMH" somewhere else bb gorl.

THIS


RussianBlonde said:


> Hi Chantal.
> 
> And no most mukbangers arent fat. Only you, HFC and Wendy, having said so HFC and Wendy are lovely humans.



I love Wendy and HFC, they're absolutely wonderful!


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Jan 5, 2018)

I just looked at the recipe for her "stew" in her new video...wtf is with these fat girls and putting ketchup in their stews/soups? Is it just me or is that fucking gross? She uses Ketchup, HP sauce, and Sriracha in place of actual herbs and spices hahahaha way to be healthy Chantal.


----------



## Shallow_Hal (Jan 5, 2018)

FUUUDYBUUUTYYY said:


> THIS
> 
> 
> I love Wendy and HFC, they're absolutely wonderful!


 not be be a pessimist BUT HFC has admitted to having children that she abandoned because of choosing her addiction (food) over her own children. I’m sorry but that’s selfish as FUCK! She chose to never receive medical help and neglected taking care of her children, there is no excuse for that behavior. She’s not a lovely human , she’s an addict and a shitty “mom!” Wendy has shown a video of her 4 year old son and he’s VERY obese and overweight already. She feeds him like she eats and forces her horrible eating cycle on her son. That’s being a shitty mom/human too! It’s all good if she eats unhealthy but don’t fucking let your toddler eat like a cow and balloon up to being morbidly obese at 4!!! Really wtf? She’s always feeding him fast food and nothing healthy . There is no excuse for their shitty parenting. As a mother myself , it’s inexcusable and down right disgusting. Wendy has struggled with her weight her entire like and now unfortunately starting at 4 her son has to endure that pain/bullying as well, because his mother didn’t give a fuck to make him eat healthy . Poor kids , damn.


----------



## thejackal (Jan 5, 2018)

XXIchic said:


> God she is so awfully boring now..& she explains she had a top to toe clean out of her house to get rid of the fruit flies..she obviously read our posts. What's wrong with her? She talks about liking weird smells like a little kid and she's in her 30's. The stew was just as bad as her stories and her personality.. I bet she and Bibi have been having problems, he doesn't want to try or eat anything she cooks. *He has quite a broad shoulder and chest I wonder if that's developing from her cooking. *Her cat was so obviously angry at her, you can tell by the way she was wagging her tail



I noticed that as well.  I can't tell if he's getting fatter or if he's been working out a lot.  Could be both.


----------



## Rotogravure (Jan 5, 2018)

AlabamaWhitman said:


> I just looked at the recipe for her "stew" in her new video...wtf is with these fat girls and putting ketchup in their stews/soups? Is it just me or is that fucking gross? She uses Ketchup, HP sauce, and Sriracha in place of actual herbs and spices hahahaha way to be healthy Chantal.



Wow Chantal and AL should do a recipe exchange.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Jan 5, 2018)

Shallow_Hal said:


> not be be a pessimist BUT HFC has admitted to having children that she abandoned because of choosing her addiction (food) over her own children. I’m sorry but that’s selfish as FUCK! She chose to never receive medical help and neglected taking care of her children, there is no excuse for that behavior. She’s not a lovely human , she’s an addict and a shitty “mom!” Wendy has shown a video of her 4 year old son and he’s VERY obese and overweight already. She feeds him like she eats and forces her horrible eating cycle on her son. That’s being a shitty mom/human too! It’s all good if she eats unhealthy but don’t fucking let your toddler eat like a cow and balloon up to being morbidly obese at 4!!! Really wtf? She’s always feeding him fast food and nothing healthy . There is no excuse for their shitty parenting. As a mother myself , it’s inexcusable and down right disgusting. Wendy has struggled with her weight her entire like and now unfortunately starting at 4 her son has to endure that pain/bullying as well, because his mother didn’t give a fuck to make him eat healthy . Poor kids , damn.



I am not interested in their personal lives and I am judging them as mukbangers, not anything else.  Also, you only have to take one look at HFC to realize she has mental health problems.


----------



## Shallow_Hal (Jan 5, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> I am not interested in their personal lives and I am judging them as mukbangers, not anything else.  Also, you only have to take one look at HFC to realize she has mental health problems.


 well I can obviously tell she has mental health issues , that’s why I said she neglected to get medical help for her children’s sake. That’s still selfish af to her kids that she abandoned. She also did porn , getting fucked hardcore while eating a big greasy cheeseburger. Meanwhile her kids are probably wondering why their mom is choosing food over them WHILE mommy is getting fucked right in the pussy LOL she’s a shitty human honey.


----------



## Henessey (Jan 5, 2018)

Mandiva817 said:


> Damn,  I've read most everyone's comments about Chantal ! I mean she's a bit repulsive but  nothing but harsh words towards her lol Sorry but that's the whole point of Mukbangs! You watch people eat and grant it must of them on YouTube are fat! If it disgusts you all so much why watch? Lol SMH



 Hi douche...  Welcome


----------



## thejackal (Jan 5, 2018)

I just watched the video, gotta love how Bibi is like "wtf is this shitty concoction".   Wonder what she ate at the movies!


----------



## Shallow_Hal (Jan 5, 2018)

thejackal said:


> I just watched the video, gotta love how Bibi is like "wtf is this shitty concoction".   Wonder what she ate at the movies!


 you know she ate a shit load to make up for her “light” lunch lol I’m pretty sure she just makes a vegan mean for the camera then binges extra hard the rest of the day. Just like drug addicts I’m sure she does it in privacy , while BiBi is at work.


----------



## thejackal (Jan 5, 2018)

Shallow_Hal said:


> you know she ate a shit load to make up for her “light” lunch lol I’m pretty sure she just makes a vegan mean for the camera then binges extra hard the rest of the day. Just like drug addicts I’m sure she does it in privacy , while BiBi is at work.



It's stereotypical but a fat girl at the movies?  That's like a large extra buttery popcorn, coke, and a box of candy right?  So 1500 calories of absolute junk.   And yea she's a food addict.  Someone posted that if she's not eating she's thinking about eating and if she's not thinking about eating -- she's eating!

What a life.  Powerleveling but I've dealt with some addiction issues and one of the first real "wakeup" moments if when you realize your entire life in one way or another is revolving around your addiction.  Like you cant ___ until you ____.  Her entire life revolves around food.  It's like AL taking a "snack" to the mall after she just ate lunch.  It's a dependence.

And when is she going to finally go to her overeaters anonymous meeting?


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Jan 5, 2018)

thejackal said:


> It's stereotypical but a fat girl at the movies?  That's like a large extra buttery popcorn, coke, and a box of candy right?  So 1500 calories of absolute junk.   And yea she's a food addict.  Someone posted that if she's not eating she's thinking about eating and if she's not thinking about eating -- she's eating!
> 
> What a life.  Powerleveling but I've dealt with some addiction issues and one of the first real "wakeup" moments if when you realize your entire life in one way or another is revolving around your addiction.  Like you cant ___ until you ____.  Her entire life revolves around food.  It's like AL taking a "snack" to the mall after she just ate lunch.  It's a dependence.
> 
> And when is she going to finally go to her overeaters anonymous meeting?



she claims she's going this upcoming monday, shall we take bets on whether she'll actually go?


----------



## Shallow_Hal (Jan 5, 2018)

FUUUDYBUUUTYYY said:


> she claims she's going this upcoming monday, shall we take bets on whether she'll actually go?


.   
I’m banking on a big hell no she won’t go. She might try to lie and come up with a “story time” where every guy there was hitting on her LOL


----------



## thejackal (Jan 5, 2018)

Shallow_Hal said:


> .
> I’m banking on a big hell no she won’t go. She might try to lie and come up with a “story time” where every guy there was hitting on her LOL



Yea but to be fair-- if you were looking to score a fat chick what better hangout!


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Jan 5, 2018)

Shallow_Hal said:


> .
> I’m banking on a big hell no she won’t go. She might try to lie and come up with a “story time” where every guy there was hitting on her LOL


ahahahhahahaha i can picture her now, talking about herself like the Queen Bee hottie of OA #goals


----------



## Shallow_Hal (Jan 5, 2018)

FUUUDYBUUUTYYY said:


> ahahahhahahaha i can picture her now, talking about herself like the Queen Bee hottie of OA #goals


 LMFAOOOOOO!! That literally made me LOL hilarious


----------



## RussianBlonde (Jan 5, 2018)

just watched the stew video, she literally had half a loaf of bread in two slices lol. And who is she kidding that her plans got canceled. You didnt have any plans for this Friday night Jabba, your only plan is staying home and stuffing your enormous gut. I fast forwarded, shes so boring, who gives a rat's ass about the smells you like. Jesus, she really must think she has fans like shes Mariah Carey or something. Deluded toad. And she already forgot about eating with her mouth closed too.


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Jan 5, 2018)

Shallow_Hal said:


> .
> I’m banking on a big hell no she won’t go. She might try to lie and come up with a “story time” where every guy there was hitting on her LOL



I can see it now. "VEGAN CrEaMy PASTA MUKBANG- TMI FARTING IN OA"


----------



## thejackal (Jan 5, 2018)

XXIchic said:


> Omg she ate the pickle stem..my eyes. Human vacuum.



Do you think she pours the salt at end of a bag of chips directly into her maw when she finishes the bag?  I think she probably does.

Here's her theme song:


----------



## whysoserious (Jan 5, 2018)

thejackal said:


> Do you think she pours the salt at end of a bag of chips directly into her maw when she finishes the bag?  I think she probably does.
> 
> Here's her theme song:


@RodgerMan81  you should use this song in your next compilation


----------



## Gawdamit (Jan 5, 2018)

I can't believe how much bread she can stuff in her mouth. Holy shit


----------



## FatGirlLaughHate (Jan 6, 2018)

Everything she cooks looks so disgusting. She obviously doesn't know how to not chop vegetables, they're always in giant pieces. At the end of the day, she eats exactly the way she looks: like a giant ball of corn syrup and lard. She eats like trash, and it shows because she looks like a big ball of trash.


----------



## Anna230760 (Jan 6, 2018)

Such a boring video, don't waste your time watching unless you're really bored. She looks dead and lifeless in this video, something has her depressed, maybe she binged? Why does she need to devote a full week to getting her sleep schedule on track? She can't work out at the gym or start her New Years resolutions yet because she needs to get her sleep schedule on track first? I used to rotate shifts too, you run on a few hours sleep one night and go to bed the next day at a normal time? Maybe I'm just weird but for the life of me I can't figure that one out. She talks about how "busy" she is lately, you don't work Chantal, how busy can your life really be? She has appointment with her surgeon coming up, can't decide if she wants kids. She must feel like she lives her life on a loop, same stories, same feelings, same obstacles, same failures. Don't take any control or accountability over your own life Chantal, just keep suppressing and eating. That seems to have served you well so far in life.


----------



## wheelpower (Jan 6, 2018)

that spoon is fucking huge!


----------



## multiverse (Jan 6, 2018)

wheelpower said:


> that spoon is fucking huge!


The BOWL is fucking huge - that's like an entire carton of ice cream. She's eating a "serving" of ice cream from a triffle dish, it's supposed to hold an entire layered dessert for upwards of 8 people. She hasn't filled it all the way, but she's eaten at least 6 serving sizes of ice cream, for dessert only. "I eat 1500 calories per day, tee hee! Cant lose weight until I can drag my ass to a gym, because I barely eat as it is!"


----------



## RussianBlonde (Jan 6, 2018)

multiverse said:


> The BOWL is fucking huge - that's like an entire carton of ice cream. She's eating a "serving" of ice cream from a triffle dish, it's supposed to hold an entire layered dessert for upwards of 8 people. She hasn't filled it all the way, but she's eaten at least 6 serving sizes of ice cream, for dessert only. "I eat 1500 calories per day, tee hee! Cant lose weight until I can drag my ass to a gym, because I barely eat as it is!"



she said it was coconut chocolatey yoghurt but yeah, that thing was huge


----------



## Dangerhair (Jan 7, 2018)

multiverse said:


> The BOWL is fucking huge - that's like an entire carton of ice cream. She's eating a "serving" of ice cream from a triffle dish, it's supposed to hold an entire layered dessert for upwards of 8 people. She hasn't filled it all the way, but she's eaten at least 6 serving sizes of ice cream, for dessert only. "I eat 1500 calories per day, tee hee! Cant lose weight until I can drag my ass to a gym, because I barely eat as it is!"



If Chantal ate twice that,  3000 calories a day and did no exercise at all she'd still be losing weight, because to get and stay that massive, she must eat ridiculous amounts.

However, Dr. Nowzaradan says "when you are that big, you are either losing or gaining, there is no maintaining".


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 7, 2018)

FatGirlLaughHate said:


> Everything she cooks looks so disgusting. She obviously doesn't know how to not chop vegetables, they're always in giant pieces. At the end of the day, she eats exactly the way she looks: like a giant ball of corn syrup and lard. She eats like trash, and it shows because she looks like a big ball of trash.



You're one to talk about chopped vegetables when your greasy wop face looks like eight pounds of deep-fried potatoes squeezed into a seven-pound leather bag. I could land a helicopter on the bridge of your nose, and those wrinkled creases running up your cheeks make me feel like you're about to tell me as story that ends in "Why so serious?".

*Marcella Gencarelli*
44 Rickard St #A12,
Cortland NY 13045






miss.gencarelli@gmail.com
https://www.facebook.com/marcie.gencarelli
https://www.facebook.com/marcie.gencarelli.5
pinterest.com/zzzmarcie/
https://twitter.com/antidishes
https://myspace.com/versionm
https://marcie1982.deviantart.com
https://radaris.com/p/Marcie/Gencarelli/ 
https://www.linkedin.com/in/marcie-gencarelli-86a2998

Anyways Marcie, since you seem to think it's fair game to email people, I've got a treat for you that I'm sure you'll love. I'm going to email your entire Kiwi Farms post history to the Newark Valley Central School District and let them know that one of their Special Education teachers ; a woman entrusted with the care and upbringing of all those special little minds, likes to spend her downtime screeching in fury at a fat vulnerable woman on a website dedicated to cyberbullying the autistic and developmentally challenged. 

I'll leave you with a quote you like, that you probably should have taken more seriously a month ago.


----------



## FatGirlLaughHate (Jan 7, 2018)

LMAO that's not me, go for it!


----------



## FatGirlLaughHate (Jan 7, 2018)

Still waiting for Jabba's New Year's resolutions to kick in...


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 7, 2018)

FatGirlLaughHate said:


> LMAO that's not me, go for it!



That's how I'd play it too, but it's not going to help. Next time use a VPN.


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 7, 2018)

@FatGirlLaughHate

lol you even took your sockpuppet's avatar from your pinterest how fucking stupid are you?















lmfao your current avatar's up there too.

Okay so, just to be clear. You're going to expect me to believe you're a completely different M Gencarelli of Cortland, NY, who works with mental retards and who is also coincidentally obsessed with Matilda from Leon and who just happened to take her avatar from this particular M Gencarelli's pinterest?

Fuck off lol ur doxed af girl.


----------



## FatGirlLaughHate (Jan 7, 2018)

Again, go email whoever you want. That’s not me. Do what you gotta do! I do use a VPN lol but I’ll give ya a hint. I don’t live on the east coast  happy hunting!


----------



## Smutley (Jan 7, 2018)

FatGirlLaughHate said:


> Again, go email whoever you want. That’s not me. Do what you gotta do! I do use a VPN lol but I’ll give ya a hint. I don’t live on the east coast  happy hunting!



If only your ip wasn’t showing from Cortland, NY, you’re story would be a little more believable.


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 7, 2018)

FatGirlLaughHate said:


> I do use a VPN lol



No you don't.


----------



## Shallow_Hal (Jan 7, 2018)

FatGirlLaughHate said:


> Again, go email whoever you want. That’s not me. Do what you gotta do! I do use a VPN lol but I’ll give ya a hint. I don’t live on the east coast  happy hunting!


 you’re bluffing like a mf.


----------



## FatGirlLaughHate (Jan 7, 2018)

Nope. Go right ahead and email that school. That person isn’t me. But pleeeeease post what they reply to your email. I need a good laugh today!


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 7, 2018)

FatGirlLaughHate said:


> But pleeeeease post what they reply to your email.



Doing that is what got you into this mess in the first place.


----------



## guillotine (Jan 7, 2018)

FatGirlLaughHate said:


> Again, go email whoever you want. That’s not me. Do what you gotta do! I do use a VPN lol but I’ll give ya a hint. I don’t live on the east coast  happy hunting!


I don't think that's the right person to issue that challenge to, lady.


----------



## FatGirlLaughHate (Jan 7, 2018)

You’re late to the party. I already spoke to a few mods about posting what I wrote to Chantal. They blocked me from posting here then I got permissions back. For some reason, me saying that everything Chantal cooks looks disgusting triggered you to the point where you call her vulnerable and then post someone else’s information on here. 

As I said, if you want to email someone’s work, have at it, hoss. That woman isn’t me and I do not work in a school. Never have. Call them, email them, so whatever you want. Stop talking about it and do it, if you’re going to keep threatening someone lol



guillotine said:


> I don't think that's the right person to issue that challenge to, lady.



Love how this whole thread somehow became about me because someone thinks Chantal is a poor vulnerable fat girl lol. Someone has a little crush on Chantal.


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 7, 2018)

FatGirlLaughHate said:


> someone else’s information


----------



## Broken Pussy (Jan 7, 2018)

FatGirlLaughHate said:


> You’re late to the party. I already spoke to a few mods about posting what I wrote to Chantal. They blocked me from posting here then I got permissions back. For some reason, me saying that everything Chantal cooks looks disgusting triggered you to the point where you call her vulnerable and then post someone else’s information on here.
> 
> As I said, if you want to email someone’s work, have at it, hoss. That woman isn’t me and I do not work in a school. Never have. Call them, email them, so whatever you want. Stop talking about it and do it, if you’re going to keep threatening someone lol
> 
> ...



It’s a good thing that you are definitely not Marcie because she is neither attractive nor good at photography.



 

This thread exists because I made it when none of you bitches would sack up and create a thread about a person you bitched about for literal hundreds of posts.  You post in it because I’m _allowing_ you to.  I made your threadban temporary because I was being nice.  That’s why you can post here again.  It was a mistake on my part.  You’re an idiot and you deserve whatever @Dynastia does to you.


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 7, 2018)

Broken Pussy said:


> you deserve whatever @Dynastia does to you.


----------



## FatGirlLaughHate (Jan 7, 2018)

You bipolar twat. You mods are so fucking dumb, it’s ridiculous. You’re not nice. You’re a fucking trash bag moderating a forum. Reach for those stars. 

You dummies are so ridiculous that you won’t allow people to post any kind of interaction with other people, yet you try and doxx people. And you can’t even get it right. It’s fucking sad. If you want to email some ugly bitch’s work, do it or shut up about it. But don’t post anything about it when you do actually do it because that’s against the rules! It’s so fucking laughable. 

To the few cool people in here, keep on watching Chantal gorge herself to death. 

Too many fat mods in here with a tiny bit of “power” and it goes straight to their heads. I will laugh when this woman takes you mods to court for harassment. You threaten to go after someone’s job? Man, that shit isn’t cool. You shouldn’t even do that to Chantal. Or Amberlynn. But hey, it’ll eventually come back to bite you. If you’re going to do it, do it and prove it or shut up about it. 

You’re a moderator of a hate forum. Congrats. You talk to one mod and four of them come after you because one can’t handle a one on one conversation by themselves. You don’t intimidate anyone. 

Also....you posted all that info...might wanna make sure the photos you’re posting aren’t of people under the age of 18 lol

I’m out! Good luck!


----------



## multiverse (Jan 7, 2018)

FatGirlLaughHate said:


> . I will laugh when this woman takes you mods to court for harassment.


CONSEQUENCES WILL NEVER BE THE SAME. THE CYBER POLICE ARE COMNG FOR YOU!

Can we go back to talking about Chantal now?


----------



## Broken Pussy (Jan 7, 2018)

FatGirlLaughHate said:


> You bipolar twat. You mods are so fucking dumb, it’s ridiculous. You’re not nice. You’re a fucking trash bag moderating a forum. Reach for those stars.
> 
> You dummies are so ridiculous that you won’t allow people to post any kind of interaction with other people, yet you try and doxx people. And you can’t even get it right. It’s fucking sad. If you want to email some ugly bitch’s work, do it or shut up about it. But don’t post anything about it when you do actually do it because that’s against the rules! It’s so fucking laughable.
> 
> ...



Bye!


----------



## ponponwaywayway (Jan 7, 2018)

I got ADHD when the mods went off topic.


----------



## Broken Pussy (Jan 7, 2018)

multiverse said:


> CONSEQUENCES WILL NEVER BE THE SAME. THE CYBER POLICE ARE COMNG FOR YOU!
> 
> Can we go back to talking about Chantal now?



Yes, feel free.


----------



## Dangerhair (Jan 7, 2018)

What's that German compound word for vicariously feeling embarrassmmnt for someone?


multiverse said:


> CONSEQUENCES WILL NEVER BE THE SAME. THE CYBER POLICE ARE COMNG FOR YOU!
> 
> Can we go back to talking about Chantal now?



When do you think she'll have her first pizza car mukbang of 2018?


----------



## multiverse (Jan 7, 2018)

Dangerhair said:


> When do you think she'll have her first pizza car mukbang of 2018?


What makes you think she hasn't already?
Edit: she considers binge to be synonymous with mukbang btw


----------



## Dangerhair (Jan 7, 2018)

multiverse said:


> What makes you think she hasn't already?



Because she'd be tripping over herself to say its  HEALTHY VEGAN PIZZA HEHE and she showed such restraint by only getting a large instead of an XL or a twofer deal.


----------



## January Cyst (Jan 7, 2018)

Dangerhair said:


> New What's that German compound word for vicariously feeling embarrassmmnt for someone?



Fremdschaemen.
It's always the most technologically inept and obnoxious people that seem to sock here and try to a-log others.
@FatGirlLaughHate


----------



## RussianBlonde (Jan 7, 2018)

can someone explain to me why the FatGirlLaughHate got beating? Im so confused...


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Jan 7, 2018)

She emailed Chantal personally, but that's all I know. I know Chantal has also mentioned her by name in a video that got deleted. Consequently, I think it was in that video, that Chantal mentioned that she had the names and addresses of her biggest haters and she would dox them. Does anyone else remember that?


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 7, 2018)

FatGirlLaughHate said:


> You bipolar twat. You mods are so fucking dumb, it’s ridiculous. You’re not nice. You’re a fucking trash bag moderating a forum. Reach for those stars.
> 
> You dummies are so ridiculous that you won’t allow people to post any kind of interaction with other people, yet you try and doxx people. And you can’t even get it right. It’s fucking sad. If you want to email some ugly bitch’s work, do it or shut up about it. But don’t post anything about it when you do actually do it because that’s against the rules! It’s so fucking laughable.
> 
> ...



Is it raining? Is it snowing? Is a hurricane a-blowing?


----------



## Broken Pussy (Jan 7, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> can someone explain to me why the FatGirlLaughHate got beating? Im so confused...



Her actions attracted the attention of Dynastia.

A lot of you are one-cow posters.  You’re here for your cow and you don’t mingle with other users, that’s cool.  We had the same problem with the Amberlynn forum, though.  Users so insulated from site culture that they don’t know who you don’t want to fuck with.

So, don’t give Dynastia a reason to be interested in you, ladies.


----------



## January Cyst (Jan 7, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> can someone explain to me why the FatGirlLaughHate got beating? Im so confused...



Being a  and having sock accounts.


----------



## Null (Jan 7, 2018)

woof woof


----------



## RussianBlonde (Jan 7, 2018)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> She emailed Chantal personally, but that's all I know. I know Chantal has also mentioned her by name in a video that got deleted. Consequently, I think it was in that video, that Chantal mentioned that she had the names and addresses of her biggest haters and she would dox them. Does anyone else remember that?




I do, FatGirlLaughHate also said she has emailed her photo to Chantalwhich I found strange (she said it on YTT). Apparently she used to be a fan and wanted to send Chantal gifts but then Jabba blocked her or something.


----------



## WW 635 (Jan 7, 2018)

Dynastia said:


> Is it raining? Is it snowing? Is a hurricane a-blowing?


Are the fires of Hell a-glowing?


----------



## Henessey (Jan 7, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> I do, FatGirlLaughHate also said she has emailed her photo to Chantalwhich I found strange (she said it on YTT). Apparently she used to be a fan and wanted to send Chantal gifts but then Jabba blocked her or something.



Haha...no gifts then. Jabba's loss especially now she is begging for PayPal's donations.


----------



## RealtreeByGod (Jan 7, 2018)

FatGirlLaughHate said:


> You bipolar twat. You mods are so fucking dumb, it’s ridiculous. You’re not nice. You’re a fucking trash bag moderating a forum. Reach for those stars.
> 
> You dummies are so ridiculous that you won’t allow people to post any kind of interaction with other people, yet you try and doxx people. And you can’t even get it right. It’s fucking sad. If you want to email some ugly bitch’s work, do it or shut up about it. But don’t post anything about it when you do actually do it because that’s against the rules! It’s so fucking laughable.
> 
> ...



lol calm down


----------



## Shallow_Hal (Jan 7, 2018)

Remember when Chantel was bragging about how all her videos only get 12-13 dislikes from the same group of people? It’s hilarious that since then all her video are getting 50+ dislikes. You shouldn’t have spoken so soon Chantel, people are catching onto your ways.


----------



## Dangerhair (Jan 7, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> I do, FatGirlLaughHate also said she has emailed her photo to Chantalwhich I found strange (she said it on YTT). Apparently she used to be a fan and wanted to send Chantal gifts but then Jabba blocked her or something.



Jabba probably interpreted the photo as  a threat- another pale gal with dark hair, 'cept this one is a couple hundred pounds lighter and has breasts, thus it was a way of saying "I'm better than you, fatso"

If there's one thing we know about her, it's how catty she is. 

Chantal is the kind of person who will be miserable right up until she can find one person worse than her to shit on. If she's just rolled (literally) out of bed at 3pm, wearing a filthy fleece and yesterday's makeup and is scarfing a family size takeout meal on the side of her road with her hazards on, the guy who stares at her is worse. Why? Because he's the one watching a fat gorl eat HEHEH!

Remember, kids: Don't pozload my negholep. Observe, report, and don't feed the Queen of Farts.


----------



## Smutley (Jan 7, 2018)

FatGirlLaughHate said:


> yet you try and doxx people



It’s “dox”.


----------



## Caesare (Jan 7, 2018)

FatGirlLaughHate said:


> I don’t live on the east coast  happy hunting!



Where is the "Beast Coast"? 

*FatGirlLaughHate*
Female, from Beast Coast


----------



## FI 665 (Jan 7, 2018)

Smutley said:


> It’s “dox”.


She teaches retards, she's used to extra chromosomes.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Jan 7, 2018)

Now it all makes sense...  their email exchange.  




Edit: from YTT


----------



## Shallow_Hal (Jan 7, 2018)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> Now it all makes sense...  sorry,  posted in reverse order.


Holy shit , she has some serious issues. She was bragging that it was her who sent those crazy emails. I think Chantel is annoying af but this chick seems completely obsessed with her ...


----------



## kaiwaii (Jan 7, 2018)

So anyway, the new video of chocolate pudding and pineapple was such a bore. I can tell she's toning down her personality to appear more subdued so people won't call her a bitch anymore. Hmnn.. I don't buy it.


----------



## ViolentPcpDolphin (Jan 7, 2018)

Im not sure if anyone else noticed, but she kept making smacking noises like "tsk" every 15 seconds in the chocolate pudding video. 
I couldnt watch the whole thing because its all I could focus on, and it was starting to drive me crazy.


----------



## NSFW (Jan 7, 2018)

I wonder if Bibi even sleeps in the same room with her, or maybe he just falls asleep on the couch. Does she use a cpap when sleeping or just a vogmask because of her farts?


----------



## RussianBlonde (Jan 7, 2018)

I think Chantal is mad, Roger's youtube channel with her fat compilations was wiped:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=na8i074pQ6Q

@RodgerMan81

lol at least this one setill exists https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9yzmVWZZCQ2G-fDLbE3QXw


----------



## Dangerhair (Jan 8, 2018)

ViolentPcpDolphin said:


> Im not sure if anyone else noticed, but she kept making smacking noises like "tsk" every 15 seconds in the chocolate pudding video.
> I couldnt watch the whole thing because its all I could focus on, and it was starting to drive me crazy.



 Not sure if that's for the ASMR fetishists, fat fetishists or because she'd just plain gross.



Shallow_Hal said:


> Holy shit , she has some serious issues. She was bragging that it was her who sent those crazy emails. I think Chantel is annoying af but this chick seems completely obsessed with her ...



If you have to brag that you're better than someone who's 5'0", 400 lb, 33 years old and unemployed and basically unemployable- hell, barely mobile, who is in a loveless relationship, a shitty, filthy apartment in a shitty, filthy suburb who exposes her nasty eating habits to fetishists and hatewatchers some weekdays at 4pm, it's you who needs to reassess your life, because that ain't exactly an accomplishment. 

I'd even give her credit for driving, but if you live in Manhattan or downtown Toronto where there's constant gridlock and parking spots can rent for hundreds of dollars per month, lots of adults don't drive and are perfectly functional; more than Chantal.


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Jan 8, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> I think Chantal is mad, Roger's youtube channel with her fat compilations was wiped:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=na8i074pQ6Q
> 
> ...


Oh I'll be back.


----------



## whysoserious (Jan 8, 2018)

Just for those who did not see it already. Btw she has almost 70% people voting NO ASMR.


----------



## DongMiguel (Jan 8, 2018)

Well this thread certainly turned more interesting than any of Chantal's latest videos. Thank you.


----------



## Broken Pussy (Jan 8, 2018)

whysoserious said:


> View attachment 351308 View attachment 351309
> Just for those who did not see it already. Btw she has almost 70% people voting NO ASMR.



As they should.  Eating noises are not ASMR.  She just wants to get more views without changing her content, which is eating.  Eating is her content.  What a life.


----------



## whysoserious (Jan 8, 2018)

Broken Pussy said:


> As they should.  Eating noises are not ASMR.  She just wants to get more views without changing her content, which is eating.  Eating is her content.  What a life.


I remember she once or twice did a semi-asmr video, but it was shitty quality for someone who was actually looking for a real asmr + people don't come to her channel for that. I remember she got a lot of dislikes on those 'asmr' videos.


----------



## Can I get an Amen? (Jan 8, 2018)

Bahhh!  Why oh why is everyone trying to do ASMR!? It just comes across as weird and awkward unless the person knows what they’re doing and has the correct equipment to record with. Listening to people tap their nails on their iPhone doesn’t make me feel good.


----------



## thejackal (Jan 8, 2018)

She'll be the first ASMR channel based off farts and belches and lip smacking.  Joey's Super Cool Food Review will be the first collab.


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Jan 8, 2018)

Looks like Chantal hate watches Amy Slaton.


----------



## Gawdamit (Jan 9, 2018)

ASMR? She can't even do a successful mukbang. Muckbangs are suppose to make you hungry. Hers make me sick


----------



## thejackal (Jan 9, 2018)

RodgerMan81 said:


> Looks like Chantal hate watches Amy Slaton. View attachment 351945



quite the controversial opinion that she has there.   who gives a shit if cats scratch thrift store sofas.  good job chantal on not abandoning your cats over such a trifle.


----------



## ViolentPcpDolphin (Jan 9, 2018)

Chantal has some friend drama going on for calling people a retard, but only figuratively.


----------



## Henessey (Jan 9, 2018)

XXIchic said:


> Who is she talking about at the beginning of her video?? edit: so weird how she includes her own drama at the beginning of a mystery monday video, and a random cat break, i like seeing her cats but for a video like this it seems pretty tasteless lmao


 
Forms a lynch ball?, works with children with learning ability, things sent to me and other people ?? hmmm, could she be talking about someone here? maybe not.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Jan 9, 2018)

How can she even taste the sushi with all that soy sauce? And she holds her chopsticks so low she's touching the sushi with her hands. 

And that poor cat wants the litter changed so badly, he's telling  you Chantal, he's not "Beezin".


----------



## neopetlivesmatter (Jan 9, 2018)

She spent the entire start of that trying to act like the bigger () person whilst constantly reminding us that she wasn't the bad guy for calling someone a retard; she didn't mean it like _that_! She's never been mean without being provoked in her life!

It's hysterical she felt the need to broadcast a personal issue to all of her 20k subscribers when she could have simply made another Instagram account or something to talk to this friend. It's clear she savoured the extra eight minutes to tack onto the Mystery Monday.

Her followers complaining about the easily offended people out there whilst every third video of Chantal's talks about the 'hate' she recieves was the icing on what was otherwise an incredibly boring video.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Jan 9, 2018)

Chantal is offended by her friend making fun of her content and eating videos but thinks she has no right to be offended that Chantal uses retard as an insult when she has special needs children. Ok. 

Chantal was given a bad $400 cheque and her MOTHER had to pay the money...a 33 year old whos only reason for not working is she's a lazy slob and mommy is still bailing her out. Ok.

"This type of mystery is my FAVOURITE! Beauty bite!" then goes on to talk about a dead 7 year old. 
"His death was ruled an accidental death. *takes bite* *eyeroll* MMMMMMMMMM" 
"Olivia just stayed in the home, her and her depression, pretty much" *does a little dance and starts humming*
"TEEEHEEE! Cliffhanger bite!" before she gets to the real good part - when the mother was found dead in her dead child's room! Alright I'm turning this off now. This swine makes my stomach turn.


----------



## Shallow_Hal (Jan 9, 2018)

Chantel deleted her sushi video. I guess when she watched it back she felt like a complete idiot and decided to take it down lmao


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Jan 9, 2018)

glad i got to see the beginning of that video before she took it down. no decent person airs out personal shit like that on their channel Chantal. i don't care what the circumstances were, if that was your friend in real life and you had some sort of falling out, the right thing to do is not air it out to your 20k subs and proclaim how good of a person you are, and how much better you are than them. she can't even pretend to be a decent person/friend for her viewers. she literally fails at everything, in every way.


----------



## ViolentPcpDolphin (Jan 9, 2018)

Her much talked about Mystery Monday video was up for not even 24 hours, and the majority of it was about bad mouthing her "friend".


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Jan 9, 2018)

The sushi video:

Shows cat pawing at a new box of litter, she says he wants to poop in the litter, says he's "Beezin" with a caption of the word "Beezin" and the cat stops and runs away angry with a puffy tail.

Has 3 rolls from a sushi delivery place in Ottowa, a salad roll, a sweet potato roll, and some other roll, soaks each one in a bowl of soy sauce but no wasabi. She doesn't like it.

The delivery guy was out in the snow for 10 min. because she had changed her number and she had to buzz him in twice. Asked him what he was doing out there but says she gave a big tip.

Talks about her friend as discussed earlier in thread, tells the story mentioned in the title while she eats sushi, says she like salad roll best.

I didn't watch the rest. Did she finish the sushi?


----------



## ViolentPcpDolphin (Jan 9, 2018)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> I didn't watch the rest. Did she finish the sushi?



Almost. I think she had 3-4 pieces left. 
Probably saving them for Bibi since he loves sushi apparently.


----------



## thejackal (Jan 9, 2018)

did anybody archive the video?


----------



## XXIchic (Jan 9, 2018)

I love how she didn't even say bye in the video. Viewership goals.


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Jan 9, 2018)

Damn, I wish I saw the video. I didn't archive it. Someone under the name "Halo Kat" commented on my video. The first comment she deleted, but was sent to my email. The second comment she left up. I did not see the sushi video. Do these comments ring a bell?


----------



## XXIchic (Jan 9, 2018)

Those comments may be accurate, it seems like Chantal is getting even more depressed by the day. She's starting to look like that mean hamster her mother once got her for her birthday. I think she's binging in secret and then she purchases 'healthy' food to do her mukbangs. She's probably looking sad and tired because she knows she's already full but she keeps eating anyway. You can tell just by her energy levels and from her not being herself, I would feel sorry for her but this decline is just showing her true colours now.


----------



## ViolentPcpDolphin (Jan 9, 2018)

XXIchic said:


> Those comments may be accurate, it seems like Chantal is getting even more depressed by the day. She's starting to look like that mean hamster her mother once got her for her birthday. I think she's binging in secret and then she purchases 'healthy' food to do her mukbangs. She's probably looking sad and tired because she knows she's already full but she keeps eating anyway. You can tell just by her energy levels and from her not being herself, I would feel sorry for her but this decline is just showing her true colours now.




I can see why she'd be depressed with the way her life is going. 

Im just imagining the scene:

Her laying in bed shoveling a greasy (vegan) cheese pizza into her mouth. Squealing to her cats since they are her only form of companionship, while they hide in a corner behind her tower of empty takeout boxes. 

The doorbell rings as her 3 person sushi platter arrives, and she wipes her greasy sausage fingers on the last pair of pants that fit her.

She opens the door and squints at the delivery driver. "Afternoon Ma'm. That will be 68.24".

OmG is this guy flirting with me? Her shifty eyes lock on to the food bag. She hands him 69.00, and tells him to keep the change while congratulating herself for being such good person and tipping.

Her mouth is salivating before the door is even locked. Mukbang time!

"Dont worry", she tells herself. "It was only a medium pizza, not a large. Thats like what, 1000 calories? Pft, you cleaned the cat litter today. That probably burned at least 300 calories. Time to treat yourself. Plus, sushi is healthy."

She clocks her calories at 1500 for the day in My fitness pal.. No.. 1400. She left 3 pieces of sushi for Bibi. 




On a serious note, it might just be the camera angle but she looks like she put on some more weight to me.

I feel like if she made a small change of just exercising on a regular basis she'd probably feel a bit better.


----------



## XXIchic (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Gawdamit (Jan 9, 2018)

Chantal has been deleting a lot of videos lately. Something is up with her but I can't put my finger on it


----------



## ObeseScreamingBlackMan (Jan 9, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> Something is up with her but I can't put my finger on it



Her cholesterol.


----------



## XXIchic (Jan 10, 2018)

Has anyone noticed she changed her "15k subscriber boyfriend cookbang!" To "cooking with my annoyed boyfriend lol XD"?


----------



## thejackal (Jan 10, 2018)

XXIchic said:


> Has anyone noticed she changed her "15k subscriber boyfriend cookbang!" To "cooking with my annoyed boyfriend lol XD"?



I also just randomly pulled up her video from Dec 10th and she says she was "trying out a new mic but couldn't figure out the new camera [she bought for the video]".  

So where's the new camera? Did I miss a video that she filmed with it?


----------



## Henessey (Jan 10, 2018)

Jabba promised us a weigh in on the 8th and 22nd of January...?? Again,its back to the talk and no action loop. Just shut up already and eat, that's easy enough.


----------



## Gawdamit (Jan 10, 2018)

Henessey said:


> Jabba promised us a weigh in on the 8th and 22nd of January...?? Again,its back to the talk and no action loop. Just shut up already and eat, that's easy enough.



Exactly. We know you've been binging Chantal. Be an adult for a change and own up to it. You can hide and binge but you can't hide your belly fat ham hock


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Jan 10, 2018)

someone with some semblance of human decency. it really is so inappropriate the way she laughs and giggles in between gigantic mouthfuls and then goes back to talking about this woman's tragedy.

of course if you look below her comment, you see chantal's brainless trolls telling this commenter to leave. sigh


----------



## thejackal (Jan 10, 2018)

She finally re-uploaded it.  Tempura roll -- the most stereotypical fat girl sushi and of course she got one.   I'm surprised she managed to use the chopsticks with those mitts of hers.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Jan 10, 2018)

She took out the part talking about her friend.


----------



## Maggots on a Train (Jan 10, 2018)

XXIchic said:


> .


Surprisingly decent and lucid.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Jan 10, 2018)

she's so gracious with them trotters grabbing and trying to hold the chopsticks, who the fuck eats like that and holds chopsticks like that, I'd be so embarrassed if i went to sushi place with her, just ask for a fork. Ah nah sorry forgot she can't do a for either, it has to be a serving spoon


----------



## wheelpower (Jan 10, 2018)

Soooo she's pretty much confirming she already binged by not doing her promised weigh in. What happened to that "I will succeed" bullshit? Couldnt even last 2 weeks into the new year, Amberlynn is beating her as of now


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Jan 10, 2018)

Updates, didn't go to OA, and her scale is broken (HA, just like Amberlynn), might be the batteries. She'll weigh herself at the gym.


----------



## ViolentPcpDolphin (Jan 10, 2018)

On top of all that 


hotcheetospuffs said:


> Updates, didn't go to OA, and her scale is broken (HA, just like Amberlynn), might be the batteries. She'll weigh herself at the gym.



Lets see if she actually goes to the gym tomorrow.

Im having a pretty good laugh so far, and im only 4 minutes in.


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Jan 10, 2018)

Says shes been eating a lot of junk food. Says she's still "vegan" but sometimes she doesn't realize things have animal products in them and she's still learning... Uh-huh..  She's looking all around, and looks very sad. Its obvious she's lying about all the success aspects of her narrative.

I can't believe AL beat her. She didn't last one day.

Edit: Haha, says she is looking into psuedo science for a cure for her cysts. Claims she has a firm belief in it.


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Jan 10, 2018)

Amberlynn is having a more successful 2018 weight loss journey than her HA HA HA


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Jan 10, 2018)

Wow. Almost got through an entire video without doing her fucking RIDICULOUSLY IRRITATING Barney on speed voice then ruined it with less than 10 seconds left. At least she wasn't repeating "HES BEEEEZIN" 30 times thinking it was cute and hilarious, I guess.


----------



## Gawdamit (Jan 10, 2018)

Chantal is a total idiot. It's the same story with her every day. She's going to be sorry she didn't have those cysts removed and waited another six months. She doesn't want to accept she's not 21 anymore. She'll be 34 soon. and she still doesn't know what she wants. My sister had a cyst on one ovary and it burst causing her to be very sick and she ended up getting an emergency hysterectomy. She cant mess around with things like that. Gawd, how can she be so stupid? She has the mentality of a 5 yr old. There is something wrong with her and I can't figure out what it is.


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Jan 10, 2018)

this video is a shit show. She has a weeks worth of snacks and opens the majority of them just to try them... She just either A. wasted a bunch of food by opening it all at once or B. Will eat it all in one sitting because she "doesn't" want to waste food.


----------



## ViolentPcpDolphin (Jan 11, 2018)

RodgerMan81 said:


> this video is a shit show. She has a weeks worth of snacks and opens the majority of them just to try them... She just either A. wasted a bunch of food by opening it all at once or B. Will eat it all in one sitting because she "doesn't" want to waste food.


 

Im going to go with option B.


----------



## XXIchic (Jan 11, 2018)

She casually slept in for her OA..um what?? Anyone who is serious about change doesn't sleep in for their meetings lmao


----------



## Gawdamit (Jan 11, 2018)

That's a lot of sugar in that vegan snack box. Really healthy Chantal, whatever ....


----------



## whysoserious (Jan 11, 2018)

RodgerMan81 said:


> this video is a shit show. She has a weeks worth of snacks and opens the majority of them just to try them... She just either A. wasted a bunch of food by opening it all at once or B. Will eat it all in one sitting because she "doesn't" want to waste food.


All she could say was "It's good", "Interesting" and "Mmmmmm (eyeroll)" - nice REVIEW, Jabba HeeHee
Even Bibi knew her 'haul' was shitty... that cough was everything 

Edit: Did she blame Bibi or her cat for farting? I bet she did it


----------



## thejackal (Jan 11, 2018)

I burst out laughing when she was eating the candy bar and she edited out the part where she eats half of it and then goes "I like that one!"

No shit, it's a fucking candy bar and you're a morbidly obese woman.  This is the stuff punchlines are made of.

All those snacks are just over priced junk food loaded with salt.


----------



## XXIchic (Jan 11, 2018)

Some of those vegan snacks looked completely tasteless..I bet she only eats the chocolate bars and oreos most of the time


----------



## weaselhat (Jan 12, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> Chantal is a total idiot. It's the same story with her every day. She's going to be sorry she didn't have those cysts removed and waited another six months. She doesn't want to accept she's not 21 anymore. She'll be 34 soon. and she still doesn't know what she wants. My sister had a cyst on one ovary and it burst causing her to be very sick and she ended up getting an emergency hysterectomy. She cant mess around with things like that. Gawd, how can she be so stupid? She has the mentality of a 5 yr old. There is something wrong with her and I can't figure out what it is.


She is a food addict. That is her problem.
    When she seeks medical advice, they always tell her she needs  to loose weight,  but she doesn't want to do that.  So, she just plugs her ears,  ignores her growing medical problems and stuffs her face.   You can see this kind of behavior in shows  like my 600 pound life.   The person always screeches like a toddler when the doctor tells them they have to loose weight before surgery.  Some people actually wake up and change themselves.  But it is a drastic change and you can actually see the point they realize they have got to do something. Because after that point, they change their behavior.  and they do in fact, loose weight.  It is a mental problem they have to deal with. Whatever is making them seek food for comfort they have to confront. Until she does this, she will never change.


----------



## thejackal (Jan 12, 2018)

New video is up. Just started it:






Ok finished it.  This video is incredibly boring.  There is nothing in it worth watching.  She pretends to like broccoli and brown rice and rambles incoherently about how she wants to write a teenage novel series and how people that don't like vegetables are "weird".

Go figure there's no followup on any of her commitments like going to OA, new video equipment and exercise.

Oh, and in the beginning she does some paid ad for some shitty free to play mobile game.


----------



## starbucks (Jan 12, 2018)

She also wiped her hand on her clothes again. For God sakes Chantal, get a napkin. It's such a disgusting habit.


----------



## Gawdamit (Jan 12, 2018)

That broccoli was so over cooked and brown rice has arsenic. Not exactly a healthy meal


----------



## Anna230760 (Jan 13, 2018)

She was a little late pruning her comments last night on her vlog channel. Snapped this last night and of course, it was deleted soon after. People seem to be getting tired of her pity parties. I refuse to watch her new “sponsored video,” and sounds like I’m not missing much.


----------



## Henessey (Jan 13, 2018)

Anna230760 said:


> She was a little late pruning her comments last night on her vlog channel. Snapped this last night and of course, it was deleted soon after. People seem to be getting tired of her pity parties. I refuse to watch her new “sponsored video,” and sounds like I’m not missing much.



Same there,not watching too. She has become too boring to even hate watch.  She hasn't realized yet,that her fans are catching on to her delusional loop of talking, self pity and no action. Broken scale my ass. If she hasn't been binging on fast-food and stuck to her large trays of plant based, she very easily would have dropped some pounds without exercising.


----------



## DongMiguel (Jan 13, 2018)

I haven't watched her latest videos because I agree they're boring now - but is she really using the broken scale excuse? My God. She really is turning into Amberlynn.


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Jan 13, 2018)

She's deleting a lot of her old videos. She left this gem up.


----------



## Dangerhair (Jan 13, 2018)

DongMiguel said:


> I haven't watched her latest videos because I agree they're boring now - but is she really using the broken scale excuse? My God. She really is turning into Amberlynn.



She's so fat she crushed her scale lol. The jokes write themselves.



RodgerMan81 said:


> She's deleting a lot of her old videos. She left this gem up.



It's way better than anything she's put out lately. Snickerdoodles and bad impressions are way better than disgustingly unhealthy vegan food and USI motivated indignation.


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Jan 13, 2018)

if you click on this link: https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/109278243006990341654/112842246654487382280
you can see the titles to every video she's ever deleted. It took me down a rabit hole. According to the titles, she has sleep apnea, had an ASMR channel, and was going to get gastric bypass surgery. A lot of weight loss videos dating from Jan 2017 are there too, along with several deleted water fast videos. Note: you can't watch the video but the titles are comedic.


----------



## wheelpower (Jan 13, 2018)

Holy cringe! She left that out because she thought it was cute or something but thats horrible


----------



## starbucks (Jan 14, 2018)

New video is up click the link


----------



## Anna230760 (Jan 14, 2018)

She's so excited in the beginning she can barely get words out. But don't worry guys, most of it's "for Bibi." She just ordered it before he was even home, LOL. She pretends to like the salad for five bites, and then it's immediately onto the vegetarian platter and pita bread she gorges herself on. Even that salad she pretends to like looks like it's dripping with oil. We all know she turned the camera off and ate the second platter immediately, then shoved the empty containers in the closet so she didn't have to share with Bibi.


----------



## Gawdamit (Jan 14, 2018)

OMG, I've never seen anyone get that excited over free food. She's fucking crazy


----------



## ViolentPcpDolphin (Jan 14, 2018)

She posted that video at 3:30 am. Guess she _still_ hasn't fixed her sleep schedule so she can go to her OA meetings and the gym, because I highly doubt she schedules these videos.


----------



## Henessey (Jan 14, 2018)

You guys noticed the over excitement too??? Omg, I thought that was hilarious, like a 5 year old who just got a beautiful cake for her birthday.
What I found disgusting was how she threw the pita bread around on the bare table.  Slob


----------



## Gawdamit (Jan 14, 2018)

Like a junkie getting a fix, she couldn't get the food in her mouth fast enough. I thought she was going to chock


----------



## chocolateninjas (Jan 14, 2018)

Won't let me upload the file, but Chantal made a YT post telling her minions to flag Health Nut, saying they have no life. Lololol


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Jan 14, 2018)

Jokes on her. I'll upload the files to her deleted videos and let you guys have them as soon as I figure out how to upload a file that large.

edit: here is what I use. You can currently download any video off of my youtube channel here if you want it before chantal removes it. https://www.onlinevideoconverter.com/video-converter


----------



## Angry New Ager (Jan 14, 2018)

That food-stained and filthy box she propped those takeout containers on is DISGUSTING.

The broccoli in that veggie platter has been cooked to fucking death. Just--eew. 

I'm pretty sure Opa's meets Chantal's criteria for the best Greek place because they serve huge portions, and there's so much grease (after all, carbs + grease is her drug).  Also, I'm pretty sure the rice is made with chicken stock, and that sauce probably contains dairy.

Those poor cats. 

Objecting to too much sugar at Starbucks? Oh, fucking please, Chantal. 

Yeah, I'm done.


----------



## Henessey (Jan 14, 2018)

chocolateninjas said:


> Won't let me upload the file, but Chantal made a YT post telling her minions to flag Health Nut, saying they have no life. Lololol



Way to bring more people here.  Not wise Jabba,  not wise.


----------



## January Cyst (Jan 14, 2018)

RodgerMan81 said:


> Jokes on her. I'll upload the files to her deleted videos and let you guys have them as soon as I figure out how to upload a file that large.



Create a Dailymotion account and upload her videos there (can be embedded here like yt), that's what I use to mirror Sammy's vids.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Jan 14, 2018)

quick before she takes it down 



She's just being overdramatic about her cats. Nothing to see here actually.


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Jan 14, 2018)

shes just psychotic at this point. No one on kiwifarms has told her to kill herself. Crazy victim mentality.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Jan 14, 2018)

IKR, if we told her to KYS we'd get A-log ratings, sheesh.

And she doesn't even have that big of a following on here. There's what, like 7 of us? I go to YTT for the real tea.


----------



## wheelpower (Jan 14, 2018)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> quick before she takes it down
> 
> 
> 
> She's just being overdramatic about her cats. Nothing to see here actually.



REEEEEE I need attention!! Better make this shitty click bait video! You miss your cats? They don't miss you, neither does Bibi.


----------



## Octomet (Jan 14, 2018)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> quick before she takes it down
> 
> 
> 
> She's just being overdramatic about her cats. Nothing to see here actually.


Those poor cats. I hope they were "beezin" quick about finding a place to hide before she got home.


----------



## XXIchic (Jan 14, 2018)

she just had another breakdown and mentioned KIWIFARMS.. I thought she was gonna drive off a cliff in her I miss my cats video lol..edit: How is Hungry Fatchick or even Amberlyyn so much more secure and content enough to get the hate yet still be themselves and move on unlike this moron..


----------



## Shallow_Hal (Jan 14, 2018)

This video has almost equal number dislikes to likes lmao I wonder how long until she rewatches it and feels like a complete asshole and deletes it? Lol I know this is nitpicking but that highway looks icy/snowy and she was zooming right by people. It’s wouldnt be a big deal if she wasn’t 400 lbs and has limited room to operate her car. I’d hate to be on that highway beside her, yikes. It’s almost like if AL attempted to drive.


----------



## AmberNastyFeet (Jan 14, 2018)

Something is so weird about her channel. I don't get why she gets so many positive comments and likes on her videos? She does not seem like a likable person, very obnoxious and repulsive, and yes definitely psychotic lmao. I am excited to see how much weight she gains by the end of 2018.



XXIchic said:


> she just had another breakdown and mentioned KIWIFARMS.. I thought she was gonna drive off a cliff in her I miss my cats video lol..edit: How is Hungry Fatchick or even Amberlyyn so much more secure and content enough to get the hate yet still be themselves and move on unlike this moron..


Even though Chantal weighs less, I think she is actually much more insecure than hungry fat chick or Amberlynn. She constantly moderates her channel, deleting any non ass kissing comments and constantly attempts to defend her train wreck of a life.


----------



## Anna230760 (Jan 14, 2018)

How convenient all of the comments telling her all of these things were all filtered and no proof is shown.


----------



## whysoserious (Jan 15, 2018)

RodgerMan81 said:


> View attachment 356641
> 
> Jokes on her. I'll upload the files to her deleted videos and let you guys have them as soon as I figure out how to upload a file that large.
> 
> edit: here is what I use. You can currently download any video off of my youtube channel here if you want it before chantal removes it. https://www.onlinevideoconverter.com/video-converter


I can't believe this bitch told her minions to flag you. So insecure... it's kinda sad.
I bet she did it from her various accounts created just to give her likes HeeHee
Chantal, we do not dislike you because you're fat. Now we dislike you because you're a moron :*


----------



## Gawdamit (Jan 15, 2018)

Is Chantal taking a break from youtube again?


----------



## Anna230760 (Jan 15, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> Is Chantal taking a break from youtube again?



Who knows she literally posted a video and said she's taking a break at the same time. My guess is within two days she'll be back with a video saying how she's not going to let the hate get to her and making all sorts of proclamations and empty promises about how she's changing her ways. Then again, it's Monday and she's running low on excuses for not attending OA for the 12th time.


----------



## Gawdamit (Jan 15, 2018)

Anna230760 said:


> Who knows she literally posted a video and said she's taking a break at the same time. My guess is within two days she'll be back with a video saying how she's not going to let the hate get to her and making all sorts of proclamations and empty promises about how she's changing her ways. Then again, it's Monday and she's running low on excuses for not attending OA for the 12th time.




What a sad life she has doesn't she? It's good thing she doesn't have a couple of little kids running around waking her up at 6 am. as she's trying to get ready for work.  She wouldn't be able to handle it


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Jan 15, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> What a sad life she has doesn't she? It's good thing she doesn't have a couple of little kids running around waking her up at 6 am. as she's trying to get ready for work.  She wouldn't be able to handle it



Aside from basically being a sideshow freak, I think she leads a fairly luxurious life, not having to work and do things, having all those food places that deliver in the snow, and always having a big black cock on standby. And she also has tons of Lush products AND she lives in Canada. Is Canada even real?


----------



## Gawdamit (Jan 15, 2018)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> Aside from basically being a sideshow freak, I think she leads a fairly luxurious life, not having to work and do things, having all those food places that deliver in the snow, and always having a big black cock on standby. And she also has tons of Lush products AND she lives in Canada. Is Canada even real?




If she had a luxurious life, she would be laying on the beach in Hawaii right now


----------



## starbucks (Jan 15, 2018)

She says this is prerecorded
Talks about YouTube demonetizing videos that are mukbang because they are fetish, wants everyones opinions on that


----------



## Anna230760 (Jan 15, 2018)

She deleted the comment she made about KF already too.


----------



## Gawdamit (Jan 15, 2018)

I think she's disappointed she's not making the money she expected on youtube. Boo hoo


----------



## RussianBlonde (Jan 15, 2018)

Anna230760 said:


> She deleted the comment she made about KF already too.


The reason why she's deleted the comment is because Jabba The Dumb realized that she has basically given KF free advertising and most people who read her comment would check it out of curiosity. Her haters would sign up here and her "fans" would find out the truth about her. 

Also, the mocking compilations that were reuploaded by several YouTube accounts had a rather large amount of views already. It's hilarious.


----------



## C3PBRO (Jan 15, 2018)

starbucks said:


> https://hooktube.com/watch?v=tjP5QxF0m00
> 
> View attachment 357366
> 
> ...



"What's the definition of a mukbang?" 

You live in the information age, god damn. Besides, whatever it used to be, you bunch of lazy fatties changed it when you decided to monetize your addictions for an audience. Now all mukbangers, including the original and genuine mukbangers, are effected. I'm sure she'll keep doing them anyway, otherwise she might start to feel lonely and unimportant while parked on the side of a road piling grease into her face.


----------



## Henessey (Jan 15, 2018)

Anna230760 said:


> Who knows she literally posted a video and said she's taking a break at the same time. My guess is within two days she'll be back with a video saying how she's not going to let the hate get to her and making all sorts of proclamations and empty promises about how she's changing her ways. Then again, it's Monday and she's running low on excuses for not attending OA for the 12th time.



You were spot on "her break". She has successfully dodged the OA and thrown her minions off her resolutions in the time being because #largeandincharge
Maniac, you should take lessons from AL.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Jan 15, 2018)

Lol she's so angry


----------



## parallelogram (Jan 15, 2018)

Announcing intentions like that online is never a good idea when a site like this is watching your every move. Because even if you upload a 'previously recorded' video, you're breaking a promise, giving those 'haters' even more ammo to brand you as a liar and hypocrite.

If you want to take an online break, Chantal, just fucking _take one _and shut up about it_._


----------



## RussianBlonde (Jan 15, 2018)

Grabbed this one before she deletes it, looks like her fans are waking up


----------



## Can I get an Amen? (Jan 15, 2018)

Seriously, what is she going to do on a YouTube “break”? Mukbangs turn her food addiction into a job. Stuffing your face alone: sad. Stuffing your face on camera: career. She won’t be gone long.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Anna230760 (Jan 15, 2018)

I like how she says she doesn't read KF. She can't keep her stories straight. I think she's realizing she's not making much money from YouTube and it probably keeps going down every month and she's realizing she may have to resort to getting an actual job and is now panicking about what a potential employer might dig up.


----------



## XXIchic (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## RussianBlonde (Jan 15, 2018)

Lol...it's a gift that just keeps on giving


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Jan 15, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> Lol...it's a gift that just keeps on giving



It fascinates me that she literally cannot control herself. She's like a small child with no sense of action = consequence.


----------



## XXIchic (Jan 15, 2018)

Why is it that different people reply positively to her outbursts each time? She cannot have that many new people coming in and commenting positive things straight away, is it just her multiple accounts? I just feel like all the genuine commenters are blocked so she compensates with new fake accounts. I can recognise some of the people who always comment, but majority of them are new pretty young girls or some overweight women o.o


----------



## wheelpower (Jan 15, 2018)

Oh Chantal you idiot, don't turn on the people who supported you.  I really hope this leads to a bigger backlash from her "fans" She's a miserable person who only seems to care about what we have to say. Chantal you say we don't bother you yet you comment on us daily.


----------



## Anna230760 (Jan 16, 2018)

Her past supporters are waking up.


----------



## Gawdamit (Jan 16, 2018)

Why does she always have to announce she's taking a break? Does she really think anyone cares? People are there to watch the trainwreck. Makes them feel better about their own lives. My life is not perfect but when I watch Chantal, its not as bad as that


----------



## Anna230760 (Jan 16, 2018)

She posted a lengthy message on her YT this morning saying people were starting to believe the terrible things being said about her and how she only lashes out at people who lash out at her first and how she doesn't know if she'll be returning because most of her videos aren't monetizable and the hate is getting to her. It was up a few hours before she yanked it. What is her problem, think before you post Chantal!!


----------



## XXIchic (Jan 16, 2018)

Yeah mukbangs are no longer monetizable apparently..I found out from watching nikacado avocado, and I don't think she'll survive being on camera without eating


----------



## Anna230760 (Jan 16, 2018)

Hopefully she can send that new fancy camera and microphone she used all of one time back.


----------



## Gawdamit (Jan 16, 2018)

Anna230760 said:


> She posted a lengthy message on her YT this morning saying people were starting to believe the terrible things being said about her and how she only lashes out at people who lash out at her first and how she doesn't know if she'll be returning because most of her videos aren't monetizable and the hate is getting to her. It was up a few hours before she yanked it. What is her problem, think before you post Chantal!!




She is a liar. She lashed out at me first when I posted a comment on ALRs video

Most of her watchers watch her because of the enormous food she can shovel into her mouth at one sitting, and her binges. She's not a very effective vloger. Her life stories are boring and they aren't believable. She thought she was smart in the beginning. She thought too highly of herself. She might have some success if she could get Bibi to vlog with her but he has the personality of a snail. Nik Trisha Paytas ALR have strong personalities. Even Amy Slaton has a strong personality whereas Chantal does not. She's too hoity toity on video. I would call her a narcissist because of the way she behaves on youtube. Narcissists are very destructive and are failures. That's Chantal

*Chantal Marie*‏ @*thechantalshoww* Jan 14


Replying to @*nikocadoavocado*


I felt like quitting today too Nik don't give up look at your likes vs dislikes you have many who love you and I think it is because of your personality. Maybe try vlogging? It will be monetized and so cool to watch! Xoxoxox


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Jan 17, 2018)

Wowza, it seems i've missed alot in these past few days. The funniest part about this all is how, now that her supporters are waking up and seeing what we see over here on KF, she claims WE are the ones trying to make her look bad and we are responsible for her acting like a bitch. But that's not it at all, in reality we've merely been criticizing her evidently poor social skills for a longer duration than the people critiquing her now. I've truly never known a soul who could play the blame game quite as well as Chantal. Wow, just .


----------



## wheelpower (Jan 17, 2018)

She's flipping out in Health Nut's comments....she just cannot resist the temptation(like many things in her life) Get a job Chantal.


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Jan 17, 2018)

wheelpower said:


> She's flipping out in Health Nut's comments....she just cannot resist the temptation(like many things in her life) Get a job Chantal.


----------



## stonemask (Jan 17, 2018)

Jeez, she seems to really be losing her mind over the haydurs and the comments. From her standpoint, I kind of get it but at the same time, as a "content creator" on YouTube, you're going to end up getting hate no matter what. As others have pointed out, even people like HFC and Amberlynn don't respond to haters with "Fucktard" and some other derogatory stupid comment including brain cells. For me personally, it's not even her weight that just bugs me. It's her constant back and forth bullshit about wanting to lose weight, then eating in her car, then crying about haters and responding to haters.

With YouTube demonetizing mukbang and eating videos, what's she gunna do?


----------



## thejackal (Jan 17, 2018)

What a nutcase.  This is one of the outcomes of having absolutely nothing to do in the Internet age.   You know what they say about special olympics winners and people that argue online...yes, she needs to get a damn job.  Get some sort of social interaction that isn't via the comment section of Youtube.

 Quick question for her other watchers: do you guys think that "I miss my cats video" was supposed to be genuine?  I thought it was perhaps the most interesting video she's done in months.  I can't tell if she trolling or what though.

I have to say if it was a troll it was a pretty good one.


----------



## wheelpower (Jan 17, 2018)

thejackal said:


> What a nutcase.  This is one of the outcomes of having absolutely nothing to do in the Internet age.   You know what they say about special olympics winners and people that argue online...yes, she needs to get a damn job.  Get some sort of social interaction that isn't via the comment section of Youtube.
> 
> Quick question for her other watchers: do you guys think that "I miss my cats video" was supposed to be genuine?  I thought it was perhaps the most interesting video she's done in months.  I can't tell if she trolling or what though.
> 
> I have to say if it was a troll it was a pretty good one.



Honestly, I think shes desperately trying to get views to make money. YT just announced they are slashing a lot of the monetizing. The little amount of money chantal did make from YT(if any) will be gone


----------



## Rotogravure (Jan 17, 2018)

So all I'm getting from this is that she's jealous/upset that she doesn't have as many pages as AL.


----------



## Dangerhair (Jan 17, 2018)

Other than basically baiting the Sûreté du Québec to pull her over, driving down an icy highway at night with no lights, what was the point of that video?


----------



## XXIchic (Jan 17, 2018)

thejackal said:


> Quick question for her other watchers: do you guys think that "I miss my cats video" was supposed to be genuine?



That video was so dark; both literally and figuratively. I thought she was gonna off herself. She's been going crazy over the past few months and I honestly have never seen a content creator get so worked up over haters. Even youtubers younger than her handle it way better.


----------



## DongMiguel (Jan 17, 2018)

Even AL handles her haters better and that's saying something because AL doesn't handle haters well at all.


----------



## Gawdamit (Jan 18, 2018)

Chantal is just very immature for her age. She acts like my 2 yr old who has temper tantrums and throws things when I tell him what he doesn't want to hear. Babies do that because they don't know how to control their emotions yet. What's Chantal's excuse?


----------



## whysoserious (Jan 18, 2018)

I think she's stuck in her teenage years when all she could be worry about was what to eat and what makeup to wear.
Maybe back then she was cute and funny and some insecure boy would find her attractive but those days are long gone. We all grow up and adapt to life as it is and to responsibilities we now have. It's kinda sad that she can't do that and the only obstacle to become this person is herself.


----------



## Anna230760 (Jan 18, 2018)

whysoserious said:


> I think she's stuck in her teenage years when all she could be worry about was what to eat and what makeup to wear.
> Maybe back then she was cute and funny and some insecure boy would find her attractive but those days are long gone. We all grow up and adapt to life as it is and to responsibilities we now have. It's kinda sad that she can't do that and the only obstacle to become this person is herself.



She's put her life on hold for 15 years and pushed all responsibilities and maturity to the side so that she can hide and eat her feelings away. What 30-something year old woman hasn't put any thought into if she might want kids?! Maybe you are waiting until you get your career settled, maybe you are waiting until you are financially stable, maybe you know you don't want kids at all, but by your mid 30's you should have at least thought about it.  How can she build a stable supportive life if she puts zero thought into her future, even a few years down the line?


----------



## C3PBRO (Jan 18, 2018)

Wow she's really obsessed with the Farms. Kiwi Farms this, Kiwi Farms that. You'd think if there was a group of people documenting your online tard-outs and slapfights that you would want as few people as possible to be aware of it. Unless of course, she's secretly hoping to tap into her army of divorced fatasses and hand-wringing sympathizers to raid the thread.


----------



## Barbarella (Jan 18, 2018)

The difference between Chantel and ALR is that ALR loves herself, and Chantel hates herself.

AL is nasty to haters, because she cannot believe they don’t see the beautiful, generous, kind person she is and just overlook the unimportant fat. Chantel is afraid that everybody is seeing her the way she sees herself, and that makes her lash out.

It’s why, if I had to bet on who could potentially lose weight, I’d bet on Chantel. People who hate themselves and what they do are more likely to make changes than those who think they are perfect. ALR is a real narcissist and I don’t think Chantel is. Clueless is addicted. Addicted people lie, feel ashamed and get mad when people see their addiction. But I don’t think she’s a true narcissist.

I’m not a Chantel hater, and find this thread a teeny bit too a-loggy for my taste.  I actually enjoyed Chantel’s stories a while ago, but I can’t watch fat people eat, (none of them, including Amber) and the noises were beyond, so I gave up since all she does is eat then be embarrassed.

Since you read here, Chantel, I think you need to ignore us. Ignore all haters. Do your thing. Read comments on your vids but only respond to nice ones. Find things to vlog about that are not food and for Gods sake, get therapy. Something made you food addicted and you need to figure it out and learn to be uncomfortable learning new eating, before you are end up on my 600 lb life. I know Canada is generous when it comes to mental health, so take advantage.

If you can’t ignore haters, get off the internet.

You will never stop a Kiwi from being a Kiwi and as long as you are online, we’ll be watching. So if you can’t take it, get a real job. Or lose weight and give us nothing to talk about.


----------



## jace821 (Jan 18, 2018)

stonemask said:


> With YouTube demonetizing mukbang and eating videos, what's she gunna do?



Is YouTube finally realizing the only people dumb enough to not use ad blockers are kids and unemployable adults with no money?


----------



## Gawdamit (Jan 19, 2018)

Chantal is suppose to be returning to youtube on monday


----------



## DongMiguel (Jan 19, 2018)

Barbarella said:


> The difference between Chantel and ALR is that ALR loves herself, and Chantel hates herself.
> 
> AL is nasty to haters, because she cannot believe they don’t see the beautiful, generous, kind person she is and just overlook the unimportant fat. Chantel is afraid that everybody is seeing her the way she sees herself, and that makes her lash out.
> 
> ...



The funny thing is that I actually found Chantel by chance - I came across one of her videos where she spoke about going to a Linkin Park concert and crashing with a friend at a random house with drug use. It was an interesting story. Her earlier videos were interesting and, dare I say, endearing? Chantel started losing it around the time she started focusing on the haters.


----------



## ViolentPcpDolphin (Jan 19, 2018)

She's Baaaack


----------



## Rotogravure (Jan 19, 2018)

ViolentPcpDolphin said:


> She's Baaaack



I guess Fast Food Everyday doesn't have the same ring to it as Fast Food Friday.


----------



## thejackal (Jan 19, 2018)

Only Chantal could be holding 200 calories worth of fries on her fork while exclaiming "EAT YOUR VEGGIES".


----------



## Gawdamit (Jan 19, 2018)

Apparently she's not going to binge eat on camera anymore. Watch her views drop. She believes youtube will monetize healthy eating as opposed to binge eating


----------



## Gawdamit (Jan 20, 2018)

I called Chantal a narcissist because of the way she manipulates viewers into believing she's a nice person. And her constant complaining 'haters' are  causing her emotional distress. More and more are seeing her true colors every day. Many of us have taken abuse from her but according to her, she's the victim. That's why we are here.


----------



## C3PBRO (Jan 20, 2018)

So is she still pretending to be on a diet? Cause that portion was gigantic.

And fucking lol at a vegan joint serving their food in styrofoam containers.


----------



## wheelpower (Jan 20, 2018)

C3PBRO said:


> So is she still pretending to be on a diet? Cause that portion was gigantic.
> 
> And fucking lol at a vegan joint serving their food in styrofoam containers.






 

yeah that wrap isn't really healthy Chantal......


----------



## Gawdamit (Jan 20, 2018)

Mukbang Mama lost 60 pounds and you can really see it in her face. If Chantal says she's losing weight, we'd be able to see it on her too


----------



## chocolateninjas (Jan 20, 2018)

Probably, if she was really losing the weight. When I lost all my weight the first things to go was my hips, belly, and legs, I was just walking then though. With this in mind I don't even think Chantal walks enough to burn significant calories, I don't even think she probably takes more than 1k steps a day when it's recommend to get 10k. She's not going to lose the weight just from being plant based, especially if she keeps getting from restaurants. Even though it's vegan, restaurants are very heavy handed on the salt, which probably keeps her bloated and puffy.


----------



## Rocketleaguer (Jan 20, 2018)

chocolateninjas said:


> Probably, if she was really losing the weight. When I lost all my weight the first things to go was my hips, belly, and legs, I was just walking then though. With this in mind I don't even think Chantal walks enough to burn significant calories, I don't even think she probably takes more than 1k steps a day when it's recommend to get 10k. She's not going to lose the weight just from being plant based, especially if she keeps getting from restaurants. Even though it's vegan, restaurants are very heavy handed on the salt, which probably keeps her bloated and puffy.



You lose weight by maintaining a caloric deficit, which is pretty damn easy for someone her size.


----------



## January Cyst (Jan 21, 2018)

Come to me!


----------



## Gawdamit (Jan 22, 2018)

HP sauce is like ketchup, its loaded with sugar


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Jan 23, 2018)

She went to OA


----------



## thejackal (Jan 23, 2018)

liquid sugar for breakfast and talks shit about lean cuisine.  Separates "losing weight" from "health" which is fucking asinine when you're 400lbs and suffering numerous obesity related ailments.

she just keeps lying to herself.  Almost everything she "learned" at OA will go in one ear and out the other.  It just cracks me up that she talks shit about "diet food" and is planning on a juice cleanse.


----------



## Octomet (Jan 23, 2018)

So.....how many days into the five day juicing will she give up?


----------



## multiverse (Jan 23, 2018)

AlabamaWhitman said:


> She went to OA


"My trigger foods are fast food and fatty foods - but I don't eat those any more, I'm vegan now!" Has videos called Fast Food Friday, eats nothing but fast food, takeout, and fatty fried / covered in oil foods (or a plate of carbs covered in oils and salt.)


----------



## January Cyst (Jan 23, 2018)

A lot of the vegan stuff is just carbs with fat and sugar, there is no way she'll lose weight whilst stuffing her face.


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Jan 23, 2018)

I think chantal is so stupid and far gone at this point that shes not even funny anymore.


----------



## wheelpower (Jan 23, 2018)

RodgerMan81 said:


> I think chantal is so stupid and far gone at this point that shes not even funny anymore.



yeah couldn't even watch the most recent video, she's just a loser and its sad/ not funny


----------



## Gawdamit (Jan 23, 2018)

She has her cats in her videos because she has nothing else to talk about. The rest is nonsense BS. She has a boring sad life. Shopping with her grandmother, complaining about someone in a store or complaining about somebody. Bitch bitch bitch


----------



## ViolentPcpDolphin (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Dovahshit (Jan 24, 2018)

"a little snack"
that houmous looks like 4 servings cramped in a small bowl


----------



## Gawdamit (Jan 24, 2018)

Get ready for a snoozefest. She's going to vlog every day, yawn


----------



## DongMiguel (Jan 24, 2018)

She looks so goddamn depressed eating those peta chips. 

This is like that Seinfeld episode where Kramer steals the old Merv Griffin Show set and sets it up in his apartment. There's a scene where Kramer and Numan are sitting around and Numan starts rambling on about generic brand of waxed beans. 

Kramer responds, "Well, we've officially bottomed out." 

Yeah. I think Chantal has officially bottomed out. Her stories are boring. She just looks positively miserable in front of the camera now. Her diet is a farce. Shut it down.


----------



## weaselhat (Jan 24, 2018)

electroconvulsivetherapy said:


> "a little snack"
> that houmous looks like 4 servings cramped in a small bowl


Shes going to fail at loosing weight for this very reason.  Until she understands portion size, she will be a super  fatty.  Diet food isn't diet if you eat a truck ton of it.


----------



## Gawdamit (Jan 24, 2018)

Chantal looks like she has a dark cloud over her head. She gets super depressed when she can't have her junk food


----------



## thejackal (Jan 24, 2018)

"little snack" of 600 calories of absolute nothing but junk carbs and a little "healthy" (not really) hummus.  I agree with the "dark cloud" comment.  She looks awful.

This video had only one worthwhile moment and it was at the end when she is surprised that veggies and fruit go bad within a few days -- this from ms. fruit fly herself.  Someone should tell her about the "crisper" storage in her fridge.

edit: is Chantal here now?


----------



## RussianBlonde (Jan 24, 2018)

she became so fucking boring, she has a personality of a mustard seed. The only reason why people began to watch her videos is because she was a fat whale inhaling XL pizza in one go. Nobody's gonna want to watch her eat some vegan crackers


----------



## XXIchic (Jan 24, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> she became so fucking boring, she has a personality of a mustard seed



I know. Everything she does on camera feels forced now.


----------



## Can I get an Amen? (Jan 24, 2018)

Tbh, she needs to get the hell off YT. I hope a counselor at OA will eventually tell her that. Her entire channel is devoted to FOOD. I don’t think a recovering alcoholic would have a wine tasting channel...


----------



## starbucks (Jan 24, 2018)

Can I get an Amen? said:


> Tbh, she needs to get the hell off YT. I hope a counselor at OA will eventually tell her that. Her entire channel is devoted to FOOD. I don’t think a recovering alcoholic would have a wine tasting channel...



I bet she cheats before her next meeting, and when she does it will be a major binge


----------



## Gawdamit (Jan 24, 2018)

As long as she's getting paid, Chantal will never get off youtube. She's so afraid of losing money on youtube, she's only going to do healthy eating on her channel. She really wants this to be her job. That's a big mistake because you should never use youtube to earn a living. YouTube should be a bonus. She will never be a big youtuber. Whatever money she's making, youtube takes 40%. Yeah she's making money but a 9 to 5 job would pay more. She's expecting a lot from youtube and will sadly get disappointed. Tonight she was in bitchin and eatins livestream and told karatejoe she just had broccoli for dinner. She even lies to her BFF. She can lie all she wants she's eating healthy, even do it on her channel, but in a month or two when she doesn't look like shes lost any weight, she's going to lose even more viewers. People don't like to be lied to and they sure as hell hate to be taken as a fool. ALR has already binged a couple of times and we know damn well Chantal has too. Those two are so alike


----------



## ViolentPcpDolphin (Jan 25, 2018)

She is self healing with stones, juice, and incense. 

Lets see how that goes.


----------



## Anna230760 (Jan 25, 2018)

Bets on how long her juice cleanse will last? I give it less than 36 hours.


----------



## thejackal (Jan 25, 2018)

JFC, absolutely anything other than losing weight.  You need to LOSE A FEW STONES not meditate over them.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Jan 25, 2018)

She's lost it. What the actual fuck. Apple cider vinegar and molasses are going to dissolve her ovarian cysts because she saw random women on an online forum talk about it. Jesus Christ. That's worse than taking advice from the fucking GOOP blog. The rocks.....oh my god.

Also had a little giggle when she was gulping down a regular sized Booster Juice to "prepare her body" for her juice cleanse. 40g of sugar in that smoothie alone, and BJ also offers different mix ins that would just add to that. 40g of sugar is almost 2 days worth, Chantal. The juice cleanse won't be any better. Gonna come out of it in diabetic shock.


----------



## thejackal (Jan 25, 2018)

AlabamaWhitman said:


> She's lost it. What the actual fuck. Apple cider vinegar and molasses are going to dissolve her ovarian cysts because she saw random women on an online forum talk about it. Jesus Christ. That's worse than taking advice from the fucking GOOP blog. The rocks.....oh my god.
> 
> Also had a little giggle when she was gulping down a regular sized Booster Juice to "prepare her body" for her juice cleanse. 40g of sugar in that smoothie alone, and BJ also offers different mix ins that would just add to that. 40g of sugar is almost 2 days worth, Chantal. The juice cleanse won't be any better. Gonna come out of it in diabetic shock.



She's an absolute nut.  Her "Vlog" was so pathetic even AL does a better job.  She had what, like 30 seconds of her time at the mall?  I can't stand how she lectures her audience on the "health benefits" of all these BS home remedies.  "Did you know molasses...blah...blah...blah blah." 

She must be deathly scared of the surgery and instead of using it as motivation to lose weight, eat at a caloric defective and get a handle on her food addiction she fucking goes and buys rocks.  I can't even.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Jan 25, 2018)

AlabamaWhitman said:


> She's lost it. What the actual fuck. Apple cider vinegar and molasses are going to dissolve her ovarian cysts because she saw random women on an online forum talk about it. Jesus Christ. That's worse than taking advice from the fucking GOOP blog. The rocks.....oh my god.
> 
> Also had a little giggle when she was gulping down a regular sized Booster Juice to "prepare her body" for her juice cleanse. 40g of sugar in that smoothie alone, and BJ also offers different mix ins that would just add to that. 40g of sugar is almost 2 days worth, Chantal. The juice cleanse won't be any better. Gonna come out of it in diabetic shock.




This is outstanding, she really has fucking gone to coocoo land..she is gonna telel her doctor that she wants to try self healing first?? AAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

What the actual fuck...

 Jabba, you will try anything, and I mean anything, to lose weight and get healthy, but excercising and eating healthily is where you draw the line, right? 

Also, check out 16:40 in this video, I think she's entering first stages of a nervous breakdown, shes rambling on about the stone chosing her and she will use it for "healing and sexuality".. umm what? 

She's also really out of breath throughout the entire video.



And have you seen the comments under her video? She's attracting all sorts of nutjobs cheering her on, these are some of the comments:

"Make sure you charge your stones under the full moon on January 31st! It’s a super moon, a blue moon, and lunar eclipse that night. Very powerful energy."

"Our bodies can change just from positive thoughts and motivation. You don’t need every pill from the store"

"I’m amazed. You are doing wonderful and I’m so thrilled to see you so passionate. You are my sprit bff lol. Yes to natural supplements Yes to incense Yes to natural healing. You are right, much of it IS mind over matter. You have the power to heal yourself and I see it already working. Fix the soul, fix the mind and all else will fall into place. Bravo homegirl"


sweet baby jesus its like entering a psych ward


----------



## thejackal (Jan 25, 2018)

sweet baby jesus its like entering a psych ward​
god bless the internet.  I hope she runs with this rock thing.  It might be more interesting than anything else she does.


----------



## Gawdamit (Jan 25, 2018)

I had a pet rock when I was a kid but Chantal really?


----------



## whysoserious (Jan 26, 2018)

This is officially the most annoying video I have ever seen on Youtube. I couldn't last even 30 seconds. Who's stupid enough to enjoy it?


----------



## cow4prez2024 (Jan 26, 2018)

God, those poor cats. At least she appears to take care of them and pay attention to them, unlike Amberlynn. 
Also when she started to say BeeBeeJunes (sp?) is obedient I really thought she was gonna say obese and I would not have been surprised.


----------



## Gawdamit (Jan 26, 2018)

whysoserious said:


> This is officially the most annoying video I have ever seen on Youtube. I couldn't last even 30 seconds. Who's stupid enough to enjoy it?




Even worse, that's how she talks to her cats in her apartment all day and night. Feel sorry for her neighbors. Shes not playing with a full deck


----------



## multiverse (Jan 26, 2018)

whysoserious said:


> This is officially the most annoying video I have ever seen on Youtube. I couldn't last even 30 seconds. Who's stupid enough to enjoy it?


That sammy is fucking HUGE. A normal person couldn't eat half that for a meal, let alone with chips plus a drink. And she's 5 feet tall! A normal 5 foot tall woman has a caloric need of about 12-1300 calories per day when sedentary. And she is sedentary. Half that sammy is probably near 400 calories on it's own; add the chips and you're over 600 calories already. Half your daily food allowance gone in one meal (and of course, she ate double that.)

She needs inpatient, or she will not get better.


----------



## ViolentPcpDolphin (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Gawdamit (Jan 27, 2018)

'I have sleep apnea. Sleep apnea is a  condition where you usually but not always are overweight. I'm hoping to cure that by losing weight.  Once i get throught that hard phase and I start eating healthy regularly, I think i'll start really liking it and once you change your habit, the old habits will be was I really eating that way?  but I'm still looking forward to what I'm going to eat, I'm really craving for ... omg I'm so hungry guys. This is my 3rd juice of day one and I have to drink 6 a day'


----------



## Anna230760 (Jan 27, 2018)

One second into the video "I know I said I wasn't going to eat," holds up food. LMAO. The amount of time she spent bitching about how she wants to do her nails, she could have just done her nails! At the end she proclaims she'll be back to show us her taste testing the rest of the juices for  the day, never happens. This video was the perfect representation of her life in every way. She 100% ate something after filming this video.


----------



## Dangerhair (Jan 28, 2018)

ViolentPcpDolphin said:


>



Maple syrup, orange juice and pineapple juice. Why do two kinds of already extremely sweet juice (shit, I don't even enjoy straight pineapple juice it's so sweet) need nearly pure sugar syrup added to them?


----------



## January Cyst (Jan 28, 2018)

Dangerhair said:


> Maple syrup, orange juice and pineapple juice. Why do two kinds of already extremely sweet juice (shit, I don't even enjoy straight pineapple juice it's so sweet) need nearly pure sugar syrup added to them?




Because this is supposed to entice fatties, hipsters and housewives to buy something vaguely "healthy" to make them feel better about themselves.
Never mind that they like consume more fructose than in an equally large serving of Coke.
You cannot sell actual healthy stuff with large amounts of veg to them as it wouldn't be palatable for someone used to sickly-sweet processed food.


----------



## Anna230760 (Jan 28, 2018)

LOL how long until this is deleted from her most recent video? My guess is when she wakes up at the crack of 4 PM. I bet she didn't even last 12 hours on her cleanse. She was careful to set the stage for her excuse to quit with saying she has a headache and feels nauseous.

UPDATE: She didn’t delete it (yet) and chose to respond. Chantal, your stupid is showing!


----------



## Gawdamit (Jan 29, 2018)

She's deluding herself if she thinks her sleep apnea and cysts aren't caused by her super morbid obesity


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Jan 29, 2018)

Chantal is acting like Penny from my 600 lb life in this video. She says on day 4 of her juice cleanse its already easier to clean herself and her clothes are baggier. Those are all likely placebos. Around 7:15 she describes a really bad breath and film on her tongue, a clear indication of untreated diabetes or dehydration (probably diabetes),  but says its the juice.The sugar from the juice cleanse is undoubtedly making the diabetes flair up. Around 11:00 she says she's sending BIBI to get her last juices because she keeps needing to pee. Another clear sign of diabetes. Its day four, she shouldn't be urinating THAT much. She also admits she did her makeup and put clothes on just for the video and when the video is over shes taking it all off.
TLDR: she is a diabetic
I can't believe that she truly thinks she is detoxing her body. Shes drinking liquid lax, ffs.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Jan 29, 2018)

She's also skipping OA this week already. Colour me shocked.


----------



## thejackal (Jan 29, 2018)

This video is so something else:

she "cleared her schedule" in order to "detox".  LOL.  You're a NEET.  What is your schedule?

she clearly has pre-diabetes, if not worse.  Weird BO and breath?  Peeing frequently?  Feeling sick?  All symptoms.

considers a "burst of energy" sitting on her ass watching movies until 2am.

I have nothing original to add.  She is what she is.  She might be too far gone.  I've said it before but in many ways she is more pathetic than AL.


----------



## Henessey (Jan 30, 2018)

Boring fat cow . Claims she was nauseous but was till able to drive half way to Mr Sub. How lazy can one get, not be to able to cook a quick meal, if the need arises? I wonder if anybody believes her bullshit story of not eating for 4 days now. Jabba or AL , who is better at the lying games now?


----------



## Gawdamit (Jan 30, 2018)

Nausea and vomiting is a sign of diabetes. We are watching her self destruct on youtube guys. This is so sad.



Henessey said:


> Boring fat cow . Claims she was nauseous but was till able to drive half way to Mr Sub. How lazy can one get, not be to able to cook a quick meal, if the need arises? I wonder if anybody believes her bullshit story of not eating for 4 days now. Jabba or AL , who is better at the lying games now?




In the beginning ALR was stepping on the scale to show us her weight. Now she just takes a photo shot of her weight. Chantal does the same. I think they watch each others videos to learn lying techniques so its difficult to say who lies the most


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Jan 30, 2018)

ALR has said that they are friends and talk on facebook, I wouldn't put it past them to share tips and tricks. But I bet there's some animosity and competition there too.


----------



## Anna230760 (Jan 30, 2018)

Circus update, she changed her channel name to The Chantal Show.


----------



## Gawdamit (Jan 31, 2018)

Anna230760 said:


> Circus update, she changed her channel name to The Chantal Show.



Another photo of her with her cropped out double chin. She really hates being fat


----------



## DongMiguel (Feb 2, 2018)

She die or just go on a really bad binge?


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Feb 2, 2018)

DongMiguel said:


> She die or just go on a really bad binge?



its about 60% death or ER related obesity disease, and 40% binge and is hiding.


----------



## Gawdamit (Feb 2, 2018)

She doesn't want us to see how swollen she is


----------



## Octomet (Feb 2, 2018)

Obviously the juicing fast has left her incredibly weak and bedbound. Bibi was probably recruited to help her rebuild her strength with Arby's, pizza, subs, and some plant-based slop.


----------



## DongMiguel (Feb 2, 2018)

My guess is she'll come back with a story about getting sick (she's always getting sick) and needing to go to the hospital for a few days (possibly something related to dehydration).


----------



## starbucks (Feb 2, 2018)

With the few days of fasting she did, she was mighty hangry lol...Major binge!!


----------



## thejackal (Feb 2, 2018)

She's one of the laziest youtubers and that's saying quite a bit.  Can't even be arsed to do a video laying in her bed playing with her cat and telling us how she's "literally" starving to death?  Bitch, you ain't got no job, you ain't got nothin' to do but youtube.

I'm with starbucks she probably went on an epic binge and is wallowing in her self pity, I mean, "depression".


----------



## multiverse (Feb 2, 2018)

After getting her triumphant "day 1 no binge!" chip from OA, she promptly went out to celebrate with a binge and she hasn't stopped since.

You know it, I know it.


----------



## ViolentPcpDolphin (Feb 3, 2018)

She's got cake and take out in this one.


----------



## Gawdamit (Feb 3, 2018)

I pissed myself laughing when she said fast food is disgusting. Five day fruit juice fast and already she's a changed woman.  Hallelujah, its a miracle


----------



## 3imezz (Feb 3, 2018)

She was able to finish her Pad Thai plate with 4 egg rolls from the ravenous video, but couldn't finish a plate of quinoa and veggies on camera. Shame!


----------



## wheelpower (Feb 3, 2018)

ViolentPcpDolphin said:


> She's got cake and take out in this one.



Lmao Chantal thinks this very carb heavy but still vegetarian restaurant is healthy. In reality, it's in a kind of affluent area that is usually reserved for rich trophy wives who gossip here after going to Pure Yoga.
It's overpriced crap that pretends to be healthy.


----------



## Rabbit (Feb 3, 2018)

wheelpower said:


> Lmao Chantal thinks this very carb heavy but still vegetarian restaurant is healthy. In reality, it's in a kind of affluent area that is usually reserved for rich trophy wives who gossip here after going to Pure Yoga.
> It's overpriced crap that pretends to be healthy.



Meh, it's healthier than what she normally eats.  Carbs aren't all bad.


----------



## wheelpower (Feb 3, 2018)

Rabbit said:


> Meh, it's healthier than what she normally eats.  Carbs aren't all bad.


Not really, huge portions and dessert. That's her norm. Chantal is the last person who needs dessert


----------



## multiverse (Feb 3, 2018)

ViolentPcpDolphin said:


> She's got cake and take out in this one.


Quinoa was, until recently, eaten mainly in sub Saharan Africa because it is a DENSELY caloric food - it has almost twice the calories of any other grain in the same volume. Half an avocado has something like 200 calories in it by itself. Fried falafel is also super calories dense. That is a meal you would serve a re-feeding ana-chan, not a morbidly obese woman trying to LOSE weight.


----------



## starbucks (Feb 3, 2018)

She couldn't shovel the food in fast enough, to her wide open mouth. Jeeze Chantal slow down, ain't no body gonna steal your food


----------



## thejackal (Feb 3, 2018)

How stupid is she?  Very stupid.  Does she retain any information she reads?  It was a service peacock, my goodness.   I would not be surprised if she saw the story, saw the picture, and confused a peacock with an Ostrich.  She is that dumb.

Another great part when she was talking about the cake -- "it's not too sweet, so that must mean it was naturally sweetened, instead of you know just adding a bunch of sugar".   She's the sort of person that thinks honey is calorie free.  I wonder if she realizes that coconut oil and milk, which is used in quite a few vegan desserts, is as calorie dense (if not more) than butter and regular old cream?

The old cliches come back as well: "half is for bibi", and "I don't even crave sweets".    You're right chantal you are a portrait in discipline, an Athenian goddess.   

Someone should 3d print her body and see if it rolls.   Map her out using that LIDOR shit that just found the spectacular Mayan ruins.


----------



## Gawdamit (Feb 3, 2018)

She eats a ton of those pickled green beans and pickled asparagus. Sodium overload. No wonder she's so thirsty


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Feb 3, 2018)

I've been gone for a bit due to work and basically last the three months have been a blur.  Checking back in on this thread was shocking.  She has visibly put on so much weight since the last time I saw her back in November.  When someone is as fat as Chantal, it takes a lot to see weight gain or weight loss.  You'd see a 10 pound weight loss in a person who was merely overweight, but to see a change either way in someone as obese as Chantal she would have had to put on at least 30-50 pounds in a couple of months to show the visible change I see. 

Does anyone else think she is actively suicidal? Like she is reenacting _Leaving Las Vegas_ but is using food instead of booze?  This is pretty dire, here.   It almost seems like she really is suicidal because there is no way she even comes close to believing the shit she talks.  She knows that vegan doesn't equal healthy.  She understands the concept of calories in - calories out.  She may not be the brightest bulb in the lamp but she's not this stupid.  She knows vinegar and molasses won't cure her tumors - she's scared of medical professionals taking her to task for destroying what little healthy she has left so she's turning to alt medicine because it won't ask her to stop eating so much.  She knows she's consuming enough daily to feed five people.   She's just given up.  She's put on so much weight that losing it seems impossible, she has no job options and probably is now so fat that even sitting in a chair all day is hard on her joints (see Amberlynn) so YouTube is her job, of sorts, when she isn't too depressed to do the bare minimum.  So she talks the nonsense all the obese people and their enablers want to hear on YouTube and hopes that at some point a miracle will happen and... I don't know, Canada develops variable gravity so she won't have so much joint pain?  Pizza is found to cure PCOS?  

I need to avoid the fat threads lest I get agitated but this is so bad I couldn't help myself.   She needs the Intervention crew to come through and give her an ultimatum because even as tiresome as she is, I can't help but wonder at the mental pathology involved in behaving as she does.  She needs serious help before it is too late to avoid the terrible decline everyone this fat faces once they hit that tipping point when their body can no longer cope with the chaos obesity wreaks.


----------



## wheelpower (Feb 4, 2018)

thejackal said:


> The old cliches come back as well: "half is for bibi", and "I don't even crave sweets".    You're right chantal you are a portrait in discipline, an Athenian goddess.






The poster child of healthy eating and moderation


----------



## Gawdamit (Feb 4, 2018)

That macaroni and tomato concoction she was eating looks like vomit


----------



## DongMiguel (Feb 4, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> That macaroni and tomato concoction she was eating looks like vomit



Kinda looks like American goulash. I actually enjoy it.


----------



## wheelpower (Feb 5, 2018)

Soooo battered and deep fried cauliflower? I didn't think she could make cauliflower unhealthy yet here we are


----------



## Gawdamit (Feb 6, 2018)

I watched one of her earliest videos and then her most recent video and boy, she has really gained a lot of weight

Does anyone believe she was sent a $100 insta pot for free? I don't


----------



## ViolentPcpDolphin (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## multiverse (Feb 6, 2018)

ViolentPcpDolphin said:


>


Jesus christ she looks puffy and awful, just fatter than ever.

A synopsis:


Chantal still can't breathe at night, and admits it's because she's fat. She tries to start talking about how she thinks thin people have sleep apnea too, but then looks defwated again and says it's really because shes overweight.

She plans to possibly go against medical advice and try some hippy remedy instead of having her monster cysts surgically removed. If they actually want to remove them, they need to come out pronto before one bursts and permanently dammages your tubes and ovaries (unless you dont care about either being infertile or in insane amounts of pain.)

>>"The vibe of this channel doesnt mix with that channel" 

No shit Chantal, one is for fat fetishists who wants to watch you kill yourself, and in the other you say things about how you want to get healthier (though you never follow through)

>> "fried cauliflower isn't as unhealthyas chicken! i used healthy oils! I didn't eat that many pieces!"

You need to go back to OA. Those are all denial and excuses.

>> " I haven't been exercising every day, and vlogging about it is too hard"

You have literally nothing else to do all day but vlog. You have no job and no kids, and you never clean and rarely cook.

>> "I hate cleaning, i can't adult, im too busy i have sooo many responsibilities!"

See above.


----------



## DongMiguel (Feb 7, 2018)

She broke.


----------



## multiverse (Feb 7, 2018)

DongMiguel said:


> She broke.


She claims to have only eaten carrots, celery and "a bit of hummus" all day until this point. Uh huh.

Her dinner was nearly 1,000 calories, per the Harvey's website.


----------



## Gawdamit (Feb 7, 2018)

She got super excited when she was eating that burger and onion rings LOL. You can really see the personality difference when she's eating vegan and when she's on a binge. Wonder what her next stop was? Tim Hortons?


----------



## thejackal (Feb 7, 2018)

New video on her other channel:


----------



## multiverse (Feb 7, 2018)

thejackal said:


> New video on her other channel:


So close, and then nothing. She realized her behaviors like driving for miles in the middle of the night for fast food and going into debt for takeout were insane - but then she discovered she's just NOURISHING her body! As long as she isn't "eating compulsively", shes on track, in her mind.

Then what do you call ordering a meal at Harveys when you could just get a burger? Why do you have to eat the entire meal at ince in the car, why. it eat the burger and then wait to see if you're still hungry for a large onion ring order?

Because you can't, because you don't know what hunger signals are any more. You see food, you eat it all. THAT is compulsive. That is what you do. all OA is doing is giving her a new vocabulary for denial.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Feb 7, 2018)

There wouldnt be anything bad with her scoffing a 1k calorie meal in one go if she lets say had 1k calorie breakfast and then 1k calorie dinner, thats 2k calories in total. For someone her size she'd be in deficit and lose weight quickly.  I sometimes  eat one huge meal a day and inhale sometimes 2k calories in one go and Im a size 6. 

I can't possibly imagine how many lies she has to be telling her viewers about what she eats.  All that dieting, juicing and "veggies" and she looks swollen, bloated and keeps gaining weight.

 So she's either lying about what she eats or she has very serious thyroid issues or something like that and just gains weight because she's ill. Considering that she's been seeing doctors a lot lately and having tests done Im gonna assume its the first option.

 How long is she gonna be taking her viewers for a ride like that, if she'll be juicing and working out and eating healthily for the next 6 months what will her explenation be for not losing weight. 

this is her 11 months ago, even though she was already morbidly obese you can tell her by her face how much slimmer she was:






Now she looks 10 years older, 100 pounds fatter and overall gross and unhealthy.


----------



## Barbarella (Feb 7, 2018)

This issue with thryroid, PCOS, “glandular” problems, taking medications-those things do not lead to morbid obesity.  Sure, a person with those medical issues can have a metabolism change and gain ten or twenty pounds while not changing their eating.

But they don’t gain hundreds of pounds. Nothing in the medical literature points to that being possible.

Only one thing causes that much weight gain, and it’s overeating, obsessively and compulsively.  Like Amber, like Boogie, like Chantel. Blaming it on anything but ones own behavior is a form of denial.

I’m glad Chantel is starting to recognize that’s shes responsible. But she definitely does have a long way to go. She still has a lot of denialist thinking.

She is starting to wake up though so I do give her credit for that. We haven’t seen it in her diet or behaviors yet but maybe if she keeps up with OA she’ll make progress.

She’s not a cow I watch often, and so it’s interesting checking in every few weeks. She’s fatter-her breathing seems much worse. Her mood seems worse, unless she’s eating, then she perks up. But I do see that it is dawning on her that she got herself into a big mess. She hasn’t internalized what to do about it yet. Maybe she won’t.

As a person who has little interest in food, the fat cows fascinate me because it seems so simple-stop eating so much, right?  But for them for some reason, food is a powerful addiction. Especially Chantel, I can see how hard that is for her, and how she cannot yet face that not eating whatever she wants when she wants to is what she’s going to have to do - forever. Amber goes on diets but she’s not serious. Boogie just got the surgery so is losing but the surgery has a poor success rate long-term. Chantel seems to at least be trying to suss it out. Pretty interesting. She may not be successful and she’s bigger than last time I looked-but Who knows? I’d like to see one fat cow figure it out and lose the weight. She’s at least doing stuff like OA.

I’m prepared for my optimistic ratings now. .

Welcome back @Dog Prom 3D.


----------



## Chandra (Feb 7, 2018)

In her latest Mystery Monday video she refers to James Dean as Jimmy Dean. Y’know, the sausage guy. She corrects herself after but I found it fittingly funny.


----------



## Gawdamit (Feb 8, 2018)

Part of her problem is, Bibi is her enabler. He doesn't seem to mind she goes out at midnight to fast food joints.  He doesn't care what she eats, how much she eats and the fact she's getting bigger and bigger. That's all fine and dandy but its not going to help her lose weight. She needs someone who can make her accountable. Yeah, she's a grown ass adult and can make her own decisions but having an enabler around is only going to make things worse for her, not better whether she goes to OA or not. She's like the alcoholic who has to go to the bars late at night because she has no booze in the house and her enabler says that's OK honey, I still love you, drink as much as you want. I can see her becoming immobile someday and Bibi waiting on her hand an foot bringing her what ever food she wants.


----------



## multiverse (Feb 8, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> . I can see her becoming immobile someday and Bibi waiting on her hand an foot bringing her what ever food she wants.


Bibi doesn't seem to be a traditional enabler who would stick around to cater to an immobile person, though. He just doesn't care than much what she does. If she wants to stuff her own face that's fine, but hes not going out of his way to buy her snacks at midnight, and he doesn't want to deal with her 20 hidden pizza boxes in his closet.

I think if she became unable to get her own supply, and had to eat what and when Bibi does, she'd slim down real quick.


----------



## Henessey (Feb 8, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> Bibi is her enabler


 I don't think so. Bibi just doesn't care and he doesn't have the time for her shenanigans. That man has a job unlike Jabba. She has her own money and can drive, so what is he supposed to do? tie her down? She is going on 34 and doesn't need Bibi to tell her she is killing herself.


----------



## DongMiguel (Feb 8, 2018)

I agree. Bibi and Chantal are basically roommates at this point and nothing more. They probably rarely interact or do anything together beyond the casual pass in the hall or maybe the occasional watching television together.


----------



## Dangerhair (Feb 8, 2018)

Is Bibi a feeder fetishist, but just not open about it?


----------



## multiverse (Feb 8, 2018)

Dangerhair said:


> Is Bibi a feeder fetishist, but just not open about it?


It doesn't seem that way. He got pissed at Chantal for hiding 20 empty pizza boxes in their closet, so it seems she hides her worst binges from him instead of it being something he encourages. He doesn't ever go get her food, or feed her. He doesn't watch her eat it. His behavior is nothing like that of a feeder fetishist. He ignores her.


----------



## VJ 343 (Feb 8, 2018)

Man, imagine the kind of person you have to be to look at your partner and go "do whatever you want. Kill yourself in a degrading and disgusting way." And the kind of person to accept that level of indifference.

I don't think Bibi is an enabler, but I think his lack of interest in Chantel probably does worsen her mental state. Which, in turn, worsens her bingeing. It's a sad state of affairs but they made their beds.


----------



## XXIchic (Feb 8, 2018)

I've never seen a relationship quite like theirs honestly. Is it seriously just purely out of convenience? I remember Chantal saying that she's never been single and probably won't know how to handle being alone. Maybe there was a point where Bibi really did love her and thought she would change, but I think he now knows he's just living with a giant toddler and cannot be bothered.


----------



## multiverse (Feb 8, 2018)

XXIchic said:


> Is it seriously just purely out of convenience?


Seems to be at this point. Chantal is just an eating monster who farts and snores at mega decibel levels all night. Who happens to live with Bibi. She seems to get some sort of tugboat so he isn't totally sponsoring her Death by Takeaway but it doesn't seem like they have any interactions most days. I think he's just too apathetic to pull the plug; kicking her out would be a dramatic pain in the ass so he avoids it.


----------



## thejackal (Feb 8, 2018)

Dangerhair said:


> Is Bibi a feeder fetishist, but just not open about it?



I don't think so.  I think he just "settled down" with whatever Canadian citizen he could ASAP so he could marry and apply for residency.

Others have explained and speculated pretty good on the situation imo.  It's a total arrangement of convenience.   To be fair to Bibi, she's gained what seems like 100lbs just in the past year.  Her face is so bloated now compared to when she started Youtube last spring.


----------



## Anna230760 (Feb 8, 2018)

Yep, convenience. I'm not entirely sure about Canadian laws, but if you listen to Chantal's storytime about how she met Bibi, he was a college student living in a dorm, presumably on some type of college visa. I'm guessing he latched onto Chantal because maybe he wasn't doing well in college, since it doesn't seem he finished since he's a security guard. Perhaps you can apply for some type of extended visa if you say you're in a committed relationship with a Canadian citizen? I'm not entirely sure but there must be some carrot in it for him to still be there. The only thing that doesn't quite add up is why hasn't he married her so he can get residency yet?


----------



## Gawdamit (Feb 8, 2018)

Canada recognizes common law as a marriage. They have to live together for a year before its considered a marriage.


----------



## thejackal (Feb 8, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> Canada recognizes common law as a marriage. They have to live together for a year before its considered a marriage.



Well there you go.  Makes perfect sense.  Bibi is probably marking the days off until he can apply like a prisoner etches them on the wall until release.


----------



## Gawdamit (Feb 9, 2018)

thejackal said:


> Well there you go.  Makes perfect sense.  Bibi is probably marking the days off until he can apply like a prisoner etches them on the wall until release.




I don't think he can afford to. He doesn't even own a vehicle


----------



## ViolentPcpDolphin (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Gawdamit (Feb 10, 2018)

That's her apartment? WTF keeps asking for an apartment tour? LMFAO It looks like something a couple with no more than two nickels to rub together would rent. How can two adults mess something like that up to make it look worse than what it is? Looks like my old dorm room from college


----------



## wheelpower (Feb 10, 2018)

ViolentPcpDolphin said:


>



She's taking a page from Amberlynn's book I see, why don't they just go outside and walk?


----------



## ViolentPcpDolphin (Feb 10, 2018)

wheelpower said:


> She's taking a page from Amberlynn's book I see, why don't they just go outside and walk?




Not saying she is doing a great job or anything by marching in place for 10 minutes, but where she lives the weather has been really bad. Its been very cold. There is also a ton of snow everywhere, with more snow coming almost every day.


I wonder what happened to that gym membership though...


----------



## Rotogravure (Feb 10, 2018)

ViolentPcpDolphin said:


> Not saying she is doing a great job or anything by marching in place for 10 minutes, but where she lives the weather has been really bad. Its been very cold. There is also a ton of snow everywhere, with more snow coming almost every day.
> 
> 
> I wonder what happened to that gym membership though...



Maybe she IS taking a page from AL there, by not repeating that stupid fucking mistake.

Hahha.


----------



## wheelpower (Feb 11, 2018)

ViolentPcpDolphin said:


> Not saying she is doing a great job or anything by marching in place for 10 minutes, but where she lives the weather has been really bad. Its been very cold. There is also a ton of snow everywhere, with more snow coming almost every day.
> 
> 
> I wonder what happened to that gym membership though...



It's been pretty mild here for this time of year but yeah there has been a lot of snow so yeah fair enough.


----------



## Gawdamit (Feb 12, 2018)

wheelpower said:


> It's been pretty mild here for this time of year but yeah there has been a lot of snow so yeah fair enough.




No excuses. She has a gym membership in which she pays $70 a month for. She pays extra for use of the pool. Most gyms have a work out area for women only so she doesn't have to worry about working out around the men. Last I heard in one of her videos, her gym membership is on hold. Why?


----------



## wheelpower (Feb 12, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> No excuses. She has a gym membership in which she pays $70 a month for. She pays extra for use of the pool. Most gyms have a work out area for women only so she doesn't have to worry about working out around the men. Last I heard in one of her videos, her gym membership is on hold. Why?



Spent all of her money binge eating probably


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Feb 12, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> No excuses. She has a gym membership in which she pays $70 a month for. She pays extra for use of the pool. Most gyms have a work out area for women only so she doesn't have to worry about working out around the men. Last I heard in one of her videos, her gym membership is on hold. Why?


$70 is like one or two binges. She certainly couldn't be expected to give up _those._ They're all she has to look forward to!


----------



## RussianBlonde (Feb 12, 2018)

People are really starting to go after her



Also...looks like she has a 3rd channel now lol https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnjWSsFlSnENmUKKEzOAcpA/featured?disable_polymer=1


----------



## DongMiguel (Feb 12, 2018)

Chantal's new channel rule: "LAY OFF ME, I'M STARVING!"


----------



## RussianBlonde (Feb 12, 2018)

I forgot to add that she has promised to do a weigh in on Thursday. Lets see how that goes.


----------



## Gawdamit (Feb 12, 2018)

She said on bitchin and eatins livestream, her days are long and tiring. Her grandmother is in the hospital. She lies so much, I don't know whats the truth with her anymore. She lies so much shes pathological.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Feb 12, 2018)

When are bitchin and eating getting a thread? Those lazy, worthless, fucks, 30+ and leeching off their parents, always starting their low-carb diet tomorrow, and can't even drive themselves into town to drop a twenty on the nearest claw game.


----------



## Henessey (Feb 13, 2018)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> Those lazy, worthless, fucks, 30+ and leeching off their parents, always starting their low-carb diet


Chantal's favourite, personality wise. If only she still had decent friends...


----------



## wheelpower (Feb 13, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> Also...looks like she has a 3rd channel now lol https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnjWSsFlSnENmUKKEzOAcpA/featured?disable_polymer=1



Man she must be hard up for cash, 3 shitty channels? useless


----------



## Gawdamit (Feb 13, 2018)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> When are bitchin and eating getting a thread? Those lazy, worthless, fucks, 30+ and leeching off their parents, always starting their low-carb diet tomorrow, and can't even drive themselves into town to drop a twenty on the nearest claw game.




I don't think the parents want them to grow up. They treat them like children. It's pretty pathetic. I never knew people lived that way and I thought I've seen everything


----------



## thejackal (Feb 13, 2018)

So she has three channels and hasn't posted any new content on any of them all week.  Good job Chantal you're totally following through on your big resolution to upload more in 2018 and do a variety of videos.

I predict she does a video soon saying how "busy" she's been and how she's been spending 24/7 of her time with her Grandma at the hospital.


----------



## ViolentPcpDolphin (Feb 13, 2018)

To sum it up:

Jackal was spot on with her spending all her time with Grandma
She thinks someone was checking her out in Dennys & she made fun of their appearances.
Eats hashbrowns and ketchup at restaurant.
Also confirms her and Bibi's relationship is fading and needs to be spiced up via dream.
Talks about her "trigger" foods and why she cant/wont eat certain things.
Doesnt understand how caloric deficits and exercise work.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Feb 13, 2018)

I don't think she spent ALL her time with grandma:






ViolentPcpDolphin said:


> To sum it up:
> 
> Jackal was spot on with her spending all her time with Grandma
> She thinks someone was checking her out in Dennys & she made fun of their appearances.
> ...



SHe thought the guy who was staring at her in the restaurant was checking her out, shes delusional. He was staring at you because you look like a fucking beach ball.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Feb 13, 2018)

"I need anxiety medication" so you're holding rocks and drinking molasses in lieu of cyst removal and but you need anxiety meds cause you can't be looked at in public. Sure.  

This is just sad. Imagine your life being so void of attention and love that you think a man looking at you in a restaurant warrants a 10 minute long ramble in a video, complete with insulting not only him but the person he was with...but Chantal totally is only mean in her own defense, when someone attacks her first. 

She might as well be eating that salsa with a fucking spoon. The moaning was also out of CONTROL in this, she is so fucking disgusting lmao.


----------



## Gawdamit (Feb 14, 2018)

I LMFAO every time she says a man wants to get with her. Yeah Chantal, every loser wants to get into your pants like the one you're with now. How about one that can at least afford his own car

Ewwww she wiped her hand on her shirt again. Real classy Chantal


----------



## DongMiguel (Feb 14, 2018)

The one she's with now doesn't even want to get into her pants.


----------



## multiverse (Feb 14, 2018)

DongMiguel said:


> The one she's with now doesn't even want to get into her pants.


What good would getting in her pants do? Youd still need Olympic strength to lift her fupa and hold it up long enough to locate her yeast ridden lady bits.

Bibi isn't interested because it's too much work and also gross.


----------



## Gawdamit (Feb 14, 2018)

Bibi would bang anything as long as it had 'PERMANENT RESIDENT ENTRANCE'  and an arrow pointing to her crotch stamped on her big fat ass


----------



## neopetlivesmatter (Feb 14, 2018)

Over the counter medication is bad, but she needs to go on anxiety meds?

Has she tried therapy? Or vitamin C? You know that those evil SSRIs are... bad.... I watched a Youtube video on it once. Or something. Beauty bite!


----------



## Raging Capybara (Feb 14, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> Bibi would bang anything as long as it had 'PERMANENT RESIDENT ENTRANCE'  and an arrow pointing to her crotch stamped on her big fat ass



Exactly. Bibi is a piece of shit just like Chantal, they deserve each other.


----------



## Gawdamit (Feb 14, 2018)

Raging Capybara said:


> Exactly. Bibi is a piece of shit just like Chantal, they deserve each other.




The only decent thing about the two of them is, they haven't and will not produce any offspring. They're both trash


----------



## DongMiguel (Feb 14, 2018)

I see nothing from the videos to suggest Bibi is a piece of shit. 

At least he works and seems to be a productive member of society.


----------



## thejackal (Feb 14, 2018)

DongMiguel said:


> I see nothing from the videos to suggest Bibi is a piece of shit.
> 
> At least he works and seems to be a productive member of society.



I mean these arrangements are fairly common in the west.  They are both using each other and at least in theory it's mutually beneficial.   Chantal would be living with her parents if it wasn't for Bibi working to pay the rent.  I don't think her 1K to 2K a month income via youtube is enough, even in that dump of a town.

I do believe Chantal when she says when they first met things were different.  Some of their old pics from 2-3 years ago -- she almost looks human sized.  She went from obese to death fat pretty quickly.  I'm guessing she was around 250 when they met and is now well over 400lbs.


----------



## thejackal (Feb 14, 2018)

Chantal said she had a special V-Day video planned.  It's now almost 9pm in her neck of the woods and nothing but tumbleweeds and crickets on her channels.  Must be at the "hospital".


----------



## ViolentPcpDolphin (Feb 14, 2018)

thejackal said:


> Chantal said she had a special V-Day video planned.  It's now almost 9pm in her neck of the woods and nothing but tumbleweeds and crickets on her channels.  Must be at the "hospital".



Apparently G-ma is out of the hospital now. Her video for today will probably go up super late (as usual), since thats when she decides to get out of bed.


----------



## thejackal (Feb 14, 2018)

ViolentPcpDolphin said:


> Apparently G-ma is out of the hospital now. Her video for today will probably go up super late (as usual), since thats when she decides to get out of bed.



An early day for our girl is apparently waking up at noon according to her last video.   No wonder she's so depressed she's only seeing like 4 hours of daylight most days.  It's a long winter up there and the one supplement she absolutely should be taking -- vitamin d -- she never mentions.


----------



## XXIchic (Feb 14, 2018)

Bibi seems decent, he just doesn't seem to want to be with Chantal anymore. I see their situation as Bibi could be their as her friend and not her boyfriend until she finds herself again. They're both not doing themselves any favours by being together for convenience in terms of long term happiness. They could be together one day but right now it's not working for different reasons.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Feb 14, 2018)

a fucking pizza!!! here we go again....

its hillarious how yet again she adds at the end that the rest of the pizza and chcoclate strawberries is for bibi, who the fuck are you kidding? I wonder how that weigh in is gonna go tomorrow


----------



## thejackal (Feb 14, 2018)

yea, pizza isn't a trigger food...those nails are hilarious,  I can only imagine the food bits that are going to accumulate on them throughout her day.

what is with her and AL and their weird ass combos?  marinara sauce, green olives and mushrooms?  do you sure -- but that is not exactly a matching flavor profile.  obviously her and AL are salt addicts and have out of whack tastebuds.

gotta love how happy she is eating though.  the pizza vids, vegan cheese or not, always deliver that classic chantal vibe.


----------



## DongMiguel (Feb 14, 2018)

Girl spends a video talking about how she needs to avoid trigger foods and I don't believe for a moment that if she really does have trigger foods that pizza isn't on that list.


----------



## thejackal (Feb 14, 2018)

DongMiguel said:


> Girl spends a video talking about how she needs to avoid trigger foods and I don't believe for a moment that if she really does have trigger foods that pizza isn't on that list.



oh she's deep in denial.   her triggers are, in no real order: salt, carbs, and fried foods.  The actual foods she eats can vary but almost always they have two of those three things.  The really dumb thing about her eating vegan pizza is that the calorie profile of the gross vegan cheese is worse than actual cheese -- or at best similar: less calories but also less protein.  And because she thinks she is "denying" herself something, it only backfires long term.

The absolute easiest thing Chantal could do to lose weight is just getting more protein.  Just start eating lean meats and fish.    Part of me thinks she has "gone vegan" in order to convince herself she's being healthy while still eating her trigger foods.  And of course the asspats that come with it.


----------



## Gawdamit (Feb 14, 2018)

Good gawd, those nails though and those little bows ... OMG  Tacky much?  Looks like another binge day for Chantal



DongMiguel said:


> I see nothing from the videos to suggest Bibi is a piece of shit.
> 
> At least he works and seems to be a productive member of society.




Bibi has to be working full time for Permanent Residency in Canada. PR in Canada is similar to US Green Card



AlabamaWhitman said:


> "I need anxiety medication" so you're holding rocks and drinking molasses in lieu of cyst removal and but you need anxiety meds cause you can't be looked at in public. Sure.



Sounds to me like Chantal wants to be on Canadian Disability. Her unemployment must have expired

Just to set the record straight. I have no problem with someone moving from a third world country to a country that has benefits and to make that possible, move in and live with a citizen of that country that has all the benefits IF both are truly in love with each other and care about each other. I just don't see that with Chantal and Bibi. I see Chantal up all night and sleeping all day. They probably don't even sleep together most of the time. My husband would be very upset if I didn't sleep with him and stayed up all night eating and watching TV. And I see Bibi sitting in front of the TV playing video games while Chantal stuffs her face and gets bigger and bigger not caring if she kills herself. This is not a healthy relationship and its only going to get worse.  We are watching two dysfunctional people in a dysfunctional relationship. My husband would flip his lid if I drove around town in the middle of the night to get fast food. Not only because its disgusting but its not safe for a woman to be roaming the city alone in the middle of the night. His 'I don't care' attitude irks me. So what he's working? He's doing what is required of him so he can stay in Canada. This happened to someone I know who latched onto a guy from India. They met through facebook. He moved to the US and married her. A few years later, he dumped her for another woman but can stay in the US. Thank goodness they never had children or she would be sunk. She recovered but this kind of thing happens much too often.


----------



## Henessey (Feb 15, 2018)

Each to their opinion. 
Except he is the one shoving the food down her throat,  he has every right to refuse to babysit a 34 year 400 pounds grown ass woman who isn't mentally challenged. Who knows if he has talked to (or tried to help) her about her weight and food problems? She won't tell us.  We have seen that he doesn't share the same calorie loaded meals with her and is camera shy.
So...why shouldn't he enjoy a fart free night and a few video games eh?


----------



## thejackal (Feb 15, 2018)

Henessey said:


> Each to their opinion.
> Except he is the one shoving the food down her throat,  he has every right to refuse to babysit a 34 year 400 pounds grown ass woman who isn't mentally challenged. Who knows if he has talked to (or tried to help) her about her weight and food problems? She won't tell us.  We have seen that he doesn't share the same calorie loaded meals with her and is camera shy.
> So...why shouldn't he enjoy a fart free night and a few video games eh?



addicts have enablers sure but as anyone that has seen (or themselves) been a hardcore addict knows only the addict can initiate change.  you absolutely cannot convince or force an addict to give up their vice until they themselves come to that realization.

often that "realization" is a rock bottom.  maybe it's a particularly dehumanizing indignity or maybe in chantal's case it will be a burst cyst and hospitalization or bibi leaving her.

I don't think she's close to rock bottom though.  She's got more to eat.


----------



## wheelpower (Feb 15, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> Sounds to me like Chantal wants to be on Canadian Disability. Her unemployment must have expired



Lol they aren't going to give her disability for anxiety.Chantal doesn't meet the criteria. Here is a quote from the government site about applying for benefits: 


"To qualify for a disability benefit under the Canada Pension Plan (CPP), a disability must be both "severe" and "prolonged", and it must prevent you from being able to work at any job on a regular basis.


*Severe* means that you have a mental or physical disability that regularly stops you from doing any type of substantially gainful work.
*Prolonged* means that your disability is long-term and of indefinite duration or is likely to result in death.
Both the "severe" and "prolonged" criteria must be met simultaneously at the time of application. There is no common definition of "disability" in Canada. Even if you qualify for a disability benefit under other government programs or from private insurers, you may not necessarily qualify for a CPP disability benefit.

Our medical adjudicators will determine, based on your application and supporting documentation, whether your disability is both severe and prolonged."


----------



## thejackal (Feb 15, 2018)

Pity party time:


----------



## wheelpower (Feb 15, 2018)

thejackal said:


> Pity party time:



New low? When your dying grandma tells you to lose weight because she's more worried about your fatass than her on the brink of death


----------



## Gawdamit (Feb 15, 2018)

Obviously she's been putting on weight if her grandmother is concerned but according to her latest video, she doesn't think she's gained more weight. Really

Her videos are so predictable now. Nothing is a surprise anymore. Uploading a video at 4 in the afternoon, while everyone else is getting ready to leave work, Chantal is still in her PJs ... LOL



Henessey said:


> Each to their opinion.
> Except he is the one shoving the food down her throat,  he has every right to refuse to babysit a 34 year 400 pounds grown ass woman who isn't mentally challenged. Who knows if he has talked to (or tried to help) her about her weight and food problems? She won't tell us.  We have seen that he doesn't share the same calorie loaded meals with her and is camera shy.
> So...why shouldn't he enjoy a fart free night and a few video games eh?




Perhaps they are just room mates and nothing more. That would explain everything


----------



## multiverse (Feb 15, 2018)

thejackal said:


> Pity party time:


Your grandmother made a deathbed wish that you stop killing yourself.

So stop killing yourself. Stop making excuses. Stop saying you know you need to change buuuuut [insert 200 kinds of denial and excuses like you're giving half this binge food to Bibi, or this fried pile of veg is vegan so it can't be unhealthy, etc].

If this isn't a wakeup call for her, nothing will be.


----------



## Dangerhair (Feb 15, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> Perhaps they are just room mates and nothing more. That would explain everything



Surely driving an Uber in the GTA, assistant-managing a Tim Horton's in Burnaby or Brampton or working as a PSW for the disabled or elderly* would be less stressful than having to put up with Chantal.

*I don't think a single Canadian citizen works in these fields, and if they do, I haven't seen them.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Feb 15, 2018)

lol as predicted no weigh in then. She's such a fucking loser. She claims she hasnt gained weight but why doesnt she step on that scale to prove it? I mean anyone can see shes gained a lot of weight over past year, her gob is huge and she's about to grow her 4th chin. 

According to her older vid she was 370 lbs in September,I am pretty sure she's over 400 pounds now.  This week alone she had cake on friday, breaded cauliflower on saturday, then harveys and pizza yesterday. Shes eating the same shit as before but somehow she thinks shes on a diet.


----------



## Shallow_Hal (Feb 17, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> Perhaps they are just room mates and nothing more. That would explain everything


 bibi probably even has a side chick, that’s why he gives zero fucks about Chantal’s health/ interacting with her. They have been together years, so that honeymoon phase is way over. We know Chantel can hardly walk , and bibi looks fit(average), so there has to be a wedge there. Literally all they can do together is sit and eat. Just like Destiny and AL, I bet bibi got fed up with being a caregiver, and has a side chick to keep his spirits up. That’s just my theory though lol


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Feb 17, 2018)

He probably does, hence why he conveniently had to work 4pm to midnight on Valentines.


----------



## Angry New Ager (Feb 17, 2018)

multiverse said:


> Your grandmother made a deathbed wish that you stop killing yourself.
> 
> So stop killing yourself. Stop making excuses. Stop saying you know you need to change buuuuut [insert 200 kinds of denial and excuses like you're giving half this binge food to Bibi, or this fried pile of veg is vegan so it can't be unhealthy, etc].
> 
> If this isn't a wakeup call for her, nothing will be.


I think the only wakeup call that might get through to Chantal would have to be something that has an immediate and devastating affect on _her_--a massive heart attack, for example. She's not only deep in her addiction; she is, by nature, that fucking self-absorbed. 

You can't tell me her family hasn't already fretted over Chantal's obesity, and begged her to get help. I'll bet her mother is like any mother of an addict, who has done far more than her fair share of lying awake at night worrying about her daughter, and pleading with Chantal to change, offering help, begging Chantal to consider the consequences. Grandma's probably been no different.  And what's come of all that? She just keeps getting fatter. 

Chantal has chosen her addiction over her family. She's either totally incapable of seeing that her obesity and compulsive eating is hurting her family as well as herself, or else she's mastered running away from those thoughts. Whatever guilt she's feeling over the conversation with her grandmother will just get pushed aside, buried under a mound of food, because no way is she giving up her addiction.

So heart attack, a cancer diagnosis, an injury that renders her immobile--something that suddenly, completely upends her world might terrify her enough to change. But I doubt even that would be enough. I mean, shit--look at that Fat Chance cow, who had a skinfold infection that went septic and his kidneys shut down. He almost died, and he's still dedicated to being a fat fuck. 

I seriously have no hope for her.


----------



## ViolentPcpDolphin (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## NSFW (Feb 17, 2018)

In the “why i refuse to get a job” video, she explains she broke the “hole” on her scale. What she’s trying to say is she stripped the screw head. So now she can’t weigh herself until she gets a new one. There’s no other way, really Chantal?


----------



## multiverse (Feb 17, 2018)

potatoe said:


> There’s no other way, really Chantal?


No, she can't possibly go to the gym she has a membership at, or to the doctor that she's supposed to be seeing ASAP for her cysts before they pop and fuck up her reproductive system for life. No way she can go either place for a weigh in.



potatoe said:


> What she’s trying to say is she stripped the screw head


And there's only 50 YT videos about how to use a rubber band under the screwdriver if the screw if stripped.


----------



## AntiphonRhamnousios (Feb 18, 2018)

It's not that  you don't wanna hear the good ones? No shit! 

One of the few true things she says in this video.






 "It's not that I'm lazy and irresponsible.."


- Wroooooong!


----------



## Gawdamit (Feb 18, 2018)

When I lived on Ontario, psychiatry wasn't covered by OHIP. I had extra health insurance through my employer that paid for things OHIP didn't pay for. How is she affording a psychiatrist? They're about $200 an hour


----------



## RussianBlonde (Feb 18, 2018)

i found this scale in canadian store, its 14.99, probably less than a cost of pizza:

https://www.bedbathandbeyond.ca/sto...MIqcz7roCw2QIVF7XACh12ugfQEAYYCSABEgLxCvD_BwE

how hard is it to order it or drive and buy a new one? She alsways comes up with these "dogs ate my homework" excuses, it's pathetic.

And did anyone notice, something is happening to her voice, I noticed it before but its really evident in the scale video, its becoming really deep. Not sure if its because she has obvious hormonal problems.


----------



## Anna230760 (Feb 18, 2018)

Her thinking is so flawed. Life is one big pity party for her. "After I get better then I'll resume my life." Yet does absolutely nothing but sit at home and eat and sleep. In what world does she live? Life's rough for everybody at times, we don't all quit life when it is.  Things never "get better" Chantal, life is a constant evolution of emotions and situations. It's called being an adult and sucking it up and still attending to your responsibilities.


----------



## Henessey (Feb 18, 2018)

Anna230760 said:


> Her thinking is so flawed. Life is one big pity party for her. "After I get better then I'll resume my life." Yet does absolutely nothing but sit at home and eat and sleep. In what world does she live? Life's rough for everybody at times, we don't all quit life when it is.  Things never "get better" Chantal, life is a constant evolution of emotions and situations. It's called being an adult and sucking it up and still attending to your responsibilities.


True.
I wonder what she would tell an accident survivor? Even those can't wait to get up, get out and succeed.

Eat, sleep, repeat . Well done !


----------



## NSFW (Feb 18, 2018)

Anna230760 said:


> Her thinking is so flawed. Life is one big pity party for her. "After I get better then I'll resume my life." Yet does absolutely nothing but sit at home and eat and sleep. In what world does she live? Life's rough for everybody at times, we don't all quit life when it is.  Things never "get better" Chantal, life is a constant evolution of emotions and situations. It's called being an adult and sucking it up and still attending to your responsibilities.



Exactly. There are plenty of people that suffer from depression that still work! You medicate it and/or talk to a therapist, or just find a way to get out of bed and get shit done. The fact that she still puts on a full face of make-up and goes out and picks up food and makes videos confirms to me that she’s just a lazy freeloader.

Maybe she’s not cut out for nursing because it’s too physical or she can’t handle the mental aspect of it, but why not do billing or work in reception or something?


----------



## kaiwaii (Feb 18, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> When I lived on Ontario, psychiatry wasn't covered by OHIP. I had extra health insurance through my employer that paid for things OHIP didn't pay for. How is she affording a psychiatrist? They're about $200 an hour



If she goes through CAMH it's covered. I don't see Chantal paying out of pocket to see one anywhere else. But there is a lot of things that Chantal is affording that are not OHIP funded so it does make you wonder.


----------



## ViolentPcpDolphin (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Gawdamit (Feb 19, 2018)

She is so friggin manipulative OMG

BTW, if she is Bibi's sponsor, she can't get government assistance aka welfare


----------



## whysoserious (Feb 19, 2018)

ViolentPcpDolphin said:


>


So in summary... 
"I am a loser and I will blame everyone except myself"
Yeah Jabba, keep lying to yourself. I enjoy it


----------



## Can I get an Amen? (Feb 19, 2018)

Some of the stuff she says is hilarious (IMO). She isn’t stupid, she’s just lazy as shit. She is smart enough to know how to get by in life doing the absolute minimum. She’s content with that for now.
Unfortunately, time is catching up with her and her health is going downhill fast.     It’s time to get it together or start digging that grave with your giant spoon.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Feb 19, 2018)

Can I get an Amen? said:


> Some of the stuff she says is hilarious (IMO). She isn’t stupid, she’s just lazy as shit. She is smart enough to know how to get by in life doing the absolute minimum. She’s content with that for now.
> Unfortunately, time is catching up with her and her health is going downhill fast.     It’s time to get it together or start digging that grave with your giant spoon.



I disagree, I think she is incredibly stupid, her lack of basic knowledge about nutrition confirms it, also the fact that she;s into quackery and all that crap.  Doing absolute minimum in life when you live in a country like Canada  is no achievement. Especially when you can take advantage of others who are desperate enough to pay for you in exchange for a visa.

Her last video is the most disgusting pity party I have ever seen. You sit on your disgusting fat ass day in and out, stuffing your giant gob with grease, you don't fucking work, you have an apartment, you have a car, you have a family. 1.3 billion people in this world live in total poverty, there are thousands of children dying every day because they have no food or access to antibiotics or clean water, yet you sit in front of your camera every day complaining how hard your life is. To me she isnt even funny any more, she is despicable and pathetic and I will continue watching her self destruction with a smirk on my face.


----------



## Henessey (Feb 19, 2018)

Self-absorbed porker. I wonder if she would do if she ever ran into an ex high school mate.


----------



## liliput (Feb 19, 2018)

Henessey said:


> Self-absorbed porker. I wonder if she would do if she ever ran into an ex high school mate.



Try to fuck him? Judging by her "storytime" videos at least...


----------



## Anna230760 (Feb 19, 2018)

She's disabling comments, yet she pruned the hell out of them anyway. She had filters and blocks so that certain words wouldn't even go through. It's just now even her supporters are starting to call her out and she can't stand that. 

Edit: I noticed she also turned off the like/dislike bar, she must hate seeing the dislikes rise to where they nearly outweigh the likes.


----------



## thejackal (Feb 19, 2018)

That last video was the most pathetic thing she's ever done and that's saying a lot.  I can't believe how defiant and ignorant she is wrt to her "haydurs".

If she can't stand the heat then she needs to get the fuck out of the kitchen.


----------



## wheelpower (Feb 19, 2018)

She's a professional victim, that is her job.


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Feb 19, 2018)

I've really been trying to leave miss Chantal alone, but this last video was beyond a pity party. I  cannot stand how many times she tries to jerk at the emotional strings of her audience. The nice and impressionable people will believe her and think that anyone who opposes Chantal is just evil and attacking her. WAKE UP CHANTAL! Adults deal with their problems, they don't continually try to play the blame game. GROW UP!! How freaking manipulative can a person be?!


----------



## Ungern (Feb 19, 2018)

She is so irritated about people criticizing her eating habits and even says something about "being so full of hate and anger towards the world and everything" because of being told all her life that she eats too much. Even blames society for not minding its own business but forcing a certain way of eating upon people and freaking out if the don't stick to it.

So she's basically saying that she has no intrinsic motivation to improve and just does her half-assed attempts at weight loss so people shut up and don't make her feel bad with their nagging and mean words. Well that's promising for her future...
Following Chantal has become really sad instead of entertaining.


----------



## starbucks (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Anna230760 (Feb 19, 2018)

"I miss the nice comments." It's been like 12 hours, you psycho!!!!


----------



## Gawdamit (Feb 20, 2018)

She's going to split that container of food into 3 meals? Yeah right Chantal. We aren't as gullible as your stupid fans


----------



## Thiccc Weenie (Feb 20, 2018)

thejackal said:


> she needs to get the fuck out of the kitchen.


Even out of context, this is the most logical and beneficial thing for her to do right now.


----------



## wheelpower (Feb 20, 2018)

Christ, this heifer can't even stick to having the comments turned off. Chantal has absolutely no will power or self control.


----------



## 89elbees (Feb 20, 2018)

Just stumbled upon this cow and she's probably the most infuriating thing I've ever seen. Holy shit. I watched her ~I'm a failure~ weight loss video and 'why I refuse to work' video back to back and I was damn near ready to throw my laptop out the window. How does someone get to be a grown adult with such a horrible lack of every single life skill or virtue that make up a semi-competent human being? My go-to cow is Amberlynn Reid and honestly I think Chantal is even worse. Maybe less wrapped up in drama, but the fat logic is strong with this one.


----------



## thejackal (Feb 20, 2018)

89elbees said:


> Just stumbled upon this cow and she's probably the most infuriating thing I've ever seen. Holy shit. I watched her ~I'm a failure~ weight loss video and 'why I refuse to work' video back to back and I was damn near ready to throw my laptop out the window. How does someone get to be a grown adult with such a horrible lack of every single life skill or virtue that make up a semi-competent human being? My go-to cow is Amberlynn Reid and honestly I think Chantal is even worse. Maybe less wrapped up in drama, but the fat logic is strong with this one.



If you have the time and stomach for it go back to her older (spring and summer 2017) vids she actually wasn't always this pathetic.  She's gained like 50lbs since then and all her old emotional baggage and hangups she used to hide on camera have come out.  But back then she was actually kinda a "fun" mukbanger.


----------



## Henessey (Feb 20, 2018)

thejackal said:


> fun" mukbanger.



Yes she was. But she had to ruin it with the false weight loss crap.
At first, I enjoyed a fat fun stranger,  then she wanted support for her weight loss. Ok, I thought : then I gave my support and what did she do?  Turn around and slap us right in the face for "our unsolicited virtual support". Bitch.


----------



## Gawdamit (Feb 20, 2018)

What is it with fat fucks and FitBits? There are a few of them on youtube. How many steps does Chantal take to the fridge every day? LMFAO, can't make this shit up


----------



## ViolentPcpDolphin (Feb 21, 2018)

TL;DW: Goes on a school ski trip. She makes the bus stop every 5 minutes because she thinks she is going to be sick. Spends all her money on mozzarella sticks. Doesnt know how to ski and goes on a harder hill. Falls and shits herself. Lays in her own shit while her crush comes and helps her up.

Eats a large sandwich and kale chips during story time.


----------



## The hash slinging slasher (Feb 21, 2018)

In her storytimes and sit down videos she's always the fucking victim.

Everyone is just so darn mean to poor sweet ol' Chantal.


----------



## Gawdamit (Feb 21, 2018)

She's full of shit, literally


----------



## 89elbees (Feb 21, 2018)

Has she ever said why she's vegan? Is it a moral thing or does she think it's gonna magically make her healthier?


----------



## thejackal (Feb 21, 2018)

89elbees said:


> Has she ever said why she's vegan? Is it a moral thing or does she think it's gonna magically make her healthier?



Chantal's law says: never put down to anything else what you can put down to stupidity and willful ignorance.

This is a woman that thinks you can treat severe ovarian cysts with rocks and apple cider vinegar.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Feb 21, 2018)

89elbees said:


> Has she ever said why she's vegan? Is it a moral thing or does she think it's gonna magically make her healthier?



I remember her mentioning "Earthlings" few times and also "What the health", both are pro vegan propaganda documentaries, first one shows animal abuse in slaughter houses and animal farms, it's basically a montage of the worst cases of animal abuses ever recorded and they try to shock the viewer into thinking that this is what happens to every animal you eat. Second film is even dumber and shows "scientific proof" that eating one egg is as bad as smoking 5 cigarettes. According to her she became vegan for ethical and health reasons, when people tried telling her that perhaps she should have made more research before blindly believing some propaganda documentaries, and that her health won't improve if she just removes animal protein but continue to eat like a fucking pig, she just got angry and deleted their comments.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Feb 22, 2018)

THIS IS COMEDY GOLD!!






Of course she's having pasta bake with flour and panco breadcrumbs on top, but she says it's ok because its an expensive non GMO pasta imported from Italy hahahaha

Then she mentions another "documentary" called "What the wheat" where she's learned that GMO crops are responsible for increase in celiac disease.  This is precisely example of her stupidity and being unable to use logic and question things.


----------



## Gawdamit (Feb 22, 2018)

That pasta looked disgusting. It looked like straw. She must be a horrible cook. I don't blame Bibi for turning up his nose at that pile of crap

I buy whatever pasta is on sale and I don't have stomach issues. Difference is, I only eat pasta once a month, not once or twice a week


----------



## Rotogravure (Feb 22, 2018)

"Easy Creamy Tetrazzini"  I see nothing creamy there.


----------



## thejackal (Feb 22, 2018)

The payoff was certainly at the end where after all the stupidity Russianblonde noted she says (with a plate of roughly 1.5K vegan carbs devoured,  now empty in front of her) that HFC's morbidly obese roomate had a "massive stroke" and is in the hospital and that her thoughts and prayers are with her.

"thoughts and prayers" isn't going to work but losing weight might.  JFC this video delivers on so many levels.    Bibi was making some weird ass noises (and yea wants nothing to do with her trash pasta) in the background as he played vidya -- what an odd couple.  Starting the video with an entire potluck's size plate of pasta in front of her with that big ole grin on her face was great too.  Keep it coming chantal.


----------



## Gawdamit (Feb 22, 2018)

thejackal said:


> The payoff was certainly at the end where after all the stupidity Russianblonde noted she says (with a plate of roughly 1.5K vegan carbs devoured,  now empty in front of her) that HFC's morbidly obese roomate had a "massive stroke" and is in the hospital and that her thoughts and prayers are with her.
> 
> "thoughts and prayers" isn't going to work but losing weight might.  JFC this video delivers on so many levels.    Bibi was making some weird ass noises (and yea wants nothing to do with her trash pasta) in the background as he played vidya -- what an odd couple.  Starting the video with an entire potluck's size plate of pasta in front of her with that big ole grin on her face was great too.  Keep it coming chantal.




Bibi's not going to eat that buffet size pan of pasta. Guess who is?


----------



## thejackal (Feb 22, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> Bibi's not going to eat that *buffet size pan* of pasta. Guess who is?



that cracks me up I thought the same damn thing.   she has to be trolling right?   "don't worry guys I have a plate".  who does she think she's fooling?  I guess herself.


----------



## Anna230760 (Feb 23, 2018)

Her no eating out month will probably go about as well as Vlogmas, Walkmas, the Keto diet, the potato diet, OA, the naturopath,  and various water and juice fasts.  Another day, another empty Chantal promise. LOL at Bibi asking "What did you make?" about halfway through the video where she's been blabbing on about it for about 10 minutes by that point. He couldn't be much more checked out.


----------



## Gawdamit (Feb 23, 2018)

Anna230760 said:


> Her no eating out month will probably go about as well as Vlogmas, Walkmas, the Keto diet, the potato diet, OA, the naturopath,  and various water and juice fasts.  Another day, another empty Chantal promise. LOL at Bibi asking "What did you make?" about halfway through the video where she's been blabbing on about it for about 10 minutes by that point. He couldn't be much more checked out.




She got the no eating out for a month idea from Amberlynn. Does Amberlynn know she copies her videos?


----------



## XXIchic (Feb 23, 2018)

Amberlynn seems more successful than her in a lot of things. I don't know why but her Tetrazzini reminded me of hairy tarantulas. She seems to make the oddest combinations of food, and that is actually a sign of an eating disorder, I will agree with her on that. Bibi has been somewhat hilarious lately, I don't know if that's because he's coming out of his shell or he's playing an exciting video game for once. The only thing I'm beginning to wonder is how she is able to afford these expensive doctors she's supposedly going to..


----------



## wheelpower (Feb 23, 2018)

BiBi must* dread *coming home after a long day of work, he probably just wants to watch some anime or play video games by himself. Instead of being able to peacefully enjoy some down time, he has to listen to Chantal go on and on about her sad shitty life to the camera behind him. Don't they have a 2 bedroom? Can't she film some in there? I don't know how he can hear the TV at all with her incessant blabbling, maybe he's just really tuned it out to the point he doesn't hear it anymore. It must be awful to never really get to be alone because she's ALWAYS THERE


----------



## Gawdamit (Feb 23, 2018)

Did you hear Bibi laugh out loud when Chantal asked him if he wanted to go skiing with her? LOL


----------



## thejackal (Feb 23, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> Did you hear Bibi laugh out loud when Chantal asked him if he wanted to go skiing with her? LOL



I think he has to have a sidechick.  The way he ignores her just screams disinterest and you know chantal's dumbass would be blabbing if she was getting the d.  their interactions are just so strained it seems, to be fair, at least on camera.


----------



## Dovahshit (Feb 24, 2018)

XXIchic said:


> Amberlynn seems more successful than her in a lot of things. I don't know why but her Tetrazzini reminded me of hairy tarantulas. She seems to make the oddest combinations of food, and that is actually a sign of an eating disorder, I will agree with her on that. Bibi has been somewhat hilarious lately, I don't know if that's because he's coming out of his shell or he's playing an exciting video game for once. The only thing I'm beginning to wonder is how she is able to afford these expensive doctors she's supposedly going to..


No she isnt that succesful , amberlynn had the same things going on, vegan challenges, water challenge, going on a diet, all of which she failed.  atleast chantal has a goddamn car and an I.d .

amber is only succesful in fooling her subscribers for far longer than chantal has an account on youtube


----------



## starbucks (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## parallelogram (Feb 24, 2018)

“Onion rings don’t fit into my meal plan, but...siiiiiiigh.”

Those rings were enormous and she was going Sopranos Family in the diner on them.


----------



## Rotogravure (Feb 24, 2018)

The fuck does she have ketchup and mustard on those?  Not even a nice garlic aioli?  Ugggggh.


----------



## Dovahshit (Feb 24, 2018)

Rotogravure said:


> The fuck does she have ketchup and mustard on those?  Not even a nice garlic aioli?  Ugggggh.


what else did you expect from our take away queen?


----------



## Rotogravure (Feb 24, 2018)

electroconvulsivetherapy said:


> what else did you expect from our take away queen?



Man, I don't know.  Seeing that is like a trauma though.  I should know better since I watch AL and I've seen her abominations.


----------



## Dovahshit (Feb 24, 2018)

Rotogravure said:


> Man, I don't know.  Seeing that like a trauma though.  I should know better since I watch AL and I've seen her abominations.


touché, its now hoping she doesnt copy AL in her cooking skills too.
man, she would start piling the pounds on faster than ever i think


----------



## DongMiguel (Feb 24, 2018)

electroconvulsivetherapy said:


> No she isnt that succesful , amberlynn had the same things going on, vegan challenges, water challenge, going on a diet, all of which she failed.  atleast chantal has a goddamn car and an I.d .
> 
> amber is only succesful in fooling her subscribers for far longer than chantal has an account on youtube



Agreed. AL is a mess. You summed it up perfectly. If anything, at least Chantal has kept on her vegan diet. AL went vegan for less than a week after getting on her soapbox about how important it was and how changed she was and then went right back to eating meat.

I will say this about AL ... she does more than just eat in her videos and there's other people she interacts with. This latest video of Chantal was boring and pointless. Nothing happened. She didn't even tell us a story we could mock. She just stuffed her face.


----------



## multiverse (Feb 24, 2018)

starbucks said:


> New video up...here is the link to watch on hooktube
> View attachment 390118


Jesus christ that's a massive portion of massive onion rings. But they were "baked in the oven", guys, and they're vegan!

OK, so you just 'snacked' on 1000 calories of breading, oil, and maybe some onion. Now what? Feel any less empty inside? Any less sad or bored?


----------



## Anna230760 (Feb 24, 2018)

"The only reason I did onion rings is because I know people love onion rings." Sure, Jan.


----------



## thejackal (Feb 25, 2018)

multiverse said:


> Jesus christ that's a massive portion of massive onion rings. But they were "baked in the oven", guys, and they're vegan!
> 
> OK, so you just 'snacked' on 1000 calories of breading, oil, and maybe some onion. Now what? Feel any less empty inside? Any less sad or bored?




She's very dumb, no?

Stolen from YTT:





I can't even imagine how pathetic her life is when she's eating, (in the dark mind you, so probably after 5pm now that the days are longer) an entire box of overpriced vegan junk food (shoulda just ordered a real pizza) in her pajamas and day old makeup while lecturing her audience with "health tips".

Unlike AL -- Chantal does not have emotional IQ.  Both are profoundly stupid and lazy but how autistic is chantal to be lecturing her audience on CICO when she hasn't weighed herself in a month and is eating a box of fucking onion rings as a "snack?"

We try and not a-log and god bless the farms for maintaining a strict moderation over a wide variety of topics but FFS!  You just want to fucking smack some sense into her.   It really isn't much different than watching a smack addict.


----------



## Broken Pussy (Feb 25, 2018)

XXIchic said:


> Amberlynn seems more successful than her in a lot of things. I don't know why but her Tetrazzini reminded me of hairy tarantulas. She seems to make the oddest combinations of food, and that is actually a sign of an eating disorder, I will agree with her on that. Bibi has been somewhat hilarious lately, I don't know if that's because he's coming out of his shell or he's playing an exciting video game for once. The only thing I'm beginning to wonder is how she is able to afford these expensive doctors she's supposedly going to..



Girl, no.  Amber is a failure in every possible capacity.  She has no redeeming value as a human being.  The only thing she has going for her is that she is the Jabba the Hutt of a circle of genetically challenged fat lesbians from Kentucky who get into internet drama death matches for the privilege of snacking on whatever crumbs fall out of her gargantuan maw while she cackles and jiggles.


----------



## 89elbees (Feb 25, 2018)

"Onion rings don't really fit in my meal plan?" No shit Chantal. What really gets me about her is that she seems to understand what she's doing and, to a small degree, the consequences of her actions. She's obviously not the sharpest tool in the shed, but she has the cognitive ability for at least that much. I think that's what really sets her apart from other vloggers her size for me. Amberlynn Reid is dumb enough that I don't think she fully understands nutrition/CICO. Chantal does, but she does her shitty mukbangs anyway. It's really sad.


----------



## wheelpower (Feb 25, 2018)

Caught this (I'm sure it will be deleted soon) I've noticed that most comments like this have the most likes, people are on to Chantal. I'm surprised her crazy stans haven't dog-piled on this commenter yet


----------



## The hash slinging slasher (Feb 25, 2018)

89elbees said:


> I think that's what really sets her apart from other vloggers her size for me. Amberlynn Reid is dumb enough that I don't think she fully understands nutrition/CICO. Chantal does, but she does her shitty mukbangs anyway. It's really sad.



Also most mukbangers her size don't even spew out shit about getting healthy while eating the food that got them so big in the first place.


----------



## NSFW (Feb 25, 2018)

What “meal plan” is she even on?


----------



## JaneThough (Feb 25, 2018)

potatoe said:


> What “meal plan” is she even on?



She's on the "See food" diet.


----------



## DongMiguel (Feb 25, 2018)

The hash slinging slasher said:


> Also most mukbangers her size don't even spew out shit about getting healthy while eating the food that got them so big in the first place.



So this is it right here. If you go back to old Chantal videos, she might make a comment about how unhealthy the food was, but she wasn't on some soapbox about weight loss. She just ate and told, sometimes, interesting stories. I've mentioned in another post that I actually started watching Chantal because, in the first video I saw of her's, she had a pretty compelling story she told. It was the one where her and a friend went to see Linkin Park and ended up at a drug house. It was just a random story that actually made her kind of endearing. Maybe she embellished ... but it was a funny story. Then she went vegan and then started discussing how down she was about her weight and how depressed she was in general. I can actually sympathize with that. If she was unhappy with her exploding weight, and it did over the last year or so, she absolutely should do something about it. And if she wanted to turn her channel into her weight-loss journey, that would have been fine, too.

Where Chantal went wrong was that she started letting her haters and detractors get to her and then she started giving them fodder. If you're going to talk about a lifestyle change and how you need to do this or that, and you broadcast all you plan on doing out to the world, don't be surprised if your viewers are going to hold you accountable.

That YT comment posted above is 100% accurate. Chantal could eat more than the average woman and still lose weight because, at the end of the day, she'd be eating fewer calories than what she needs to just maintain her weight. The fact she isn't losing weight, and outright looks like she's gaining again, tells her viewers that she's not sticking to her changed eating habits and flat-out lying about what she's doing in her videos. If she doesn't want that issue, then she shouldn't be setting goals that she fails week to week. It's the same with AL. She'll set a goal and within a week, she'll have completely reversed course on it and then goes right back to living the lifestyle that got her over 500 pounds in the first place.

People don't hate on Chantal because she's fat. Okay, some do. But people hate on her because she does nothing but whine about her weight, pumps up these bullshit woo-science diets and treatments and then can't even follow through on that. The juice fast she did a few weeks ago? I don't believe for a second she completed it. We got one video, the first day, and nothing again about it. Hell, it wouldn't surprise me if she lies about not eating meat. Regardless, her meals are crap and then she gets upset when she's called out on it. Okay. Don't like it? Don't throw it all out there.

Chantal could get her shit together, start losing weight, and I bet most comments would return to being positive and cheering her on. But her viewers are finally seeing why she's just a bullshitter. And people don't like bullshitters. Those other mukbangers, many at least, don't pretend to want to change, build up this huge plan to change, and then continually fail or not even attempt to change. So, yeah, they might get called a fat fuck or disgusting...but hey, at least they're not called out for lying.


----------



## wheelpower (Feb 25, 2018)

Chantal chows down on a burrito before going to dinner in her hometown with her ex-bf (apparently Bibi knows and is okay with it lmao aka he doesn't give a fuck) 
Chantal judges someone for getting a big burrito while she herself is 400 lbs. 
Boring driving then her and her ex go to some shitty junk store and he gets her a stuffed animal. 
She told us she would show us what she got for dinner but never does. 
They go see black panther I think and yeah it's a pretty fucking boring video.


----------



## JaneThough (Feb 25, 2018)

The guy behind her was probably a 6 ft 180 lb teenager. I doubt the contrast most people were seeing was in which burrito either got.


----------



## DongMiguel (Feb 25, 2018)

It's laughable that Chantal would be criticizing someone's food choice while fucking stuffing her face with tortilla chips before she downs an entire burrito the size of a goddamn cat.


----------



## Poogtail (Feb 25, 2018)

When someone eats out 2/3 times a day like she does they forget that normal people might eat out maybe 2/3 times a WEEK. More often even less. So when someone goes in and decides to get a treat (or from the sounds of it is protein stacking for them gainz) their response is "oh I'm not that bad".


----------



## Gawdamit (Feb 25, 2018)

I've never met a fat vegan before until I discovered Chantal ....


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Feb 26, 2018)

Chantel and Amber made the list! http://www.ebaumsworld.com/pictures/33-pics-that-will-make-you-cringe-your-pants/85589842/


----------



## thejackal (Feb 26, 2018)

This "ex-bf" is even more cringey than chantal.  Goodness.  Where does she find these "men"?  He's a 30 something "Bronie"?  Really?  And Bibi doesn't GAF?  Seems pretty obvious Bibi and Chantal are just room mates at this point.    I want to see a Bibi channel I bet he's got some hilarious tea to share on chantal.

This new guy has potential though.  Hell, for all we know he already has a thread here.


----------



## XXIchic (Feb 26, 2018)

thejackal said:


> This "ex-bf" is even more cringey than chantal.  Goodness.  Where does she find these "men"?  He's a 30 something "Bronie"?  Really?  And Bibi doesn't GAF?  Seems pretty obvious Bibi and Chantal are just room mates at this point.    I want to see a Bibi channel I bet he's got some hilarious tea to share on chantal.
> 
> This new guy has potential though.  Hell, for all we know he already has a thread here.



I think this ex-boyfriend was the main source of her wet dream and they just HAD to organize a dinner date together. She even admitted she can't have sexy dreams about Bibi anymore and he probably doesn't either just because they see each other everyday. Sounds like a lame excuse to me. They've probably turned into one of those couples that think about bills and grocery while they're having sex at this point. Unless she is trolling us in which case she's smarter than I would've probably ever expected.


----------



## thejackal (Feb 26, 2018)

XXIchic said:


> I think this ex-boyfriend was the main source of her wet dream and they just HAD to organize a dinner date together. She even admitted she can't have sexy dreams about Bibi anymore and he probably doesn't either just because they see each other everyday. Sounds like a lame excuse to me. They've probably turned into one of those couples that think about bills and grocery while they're having sex at this point. Unless she is trolling us in which case she's smarter than I would've probably ever expected.



I can't believe this guy turns her on.  She's always going on about how she loves aggressive guys -- this guy is a paper bag.  I guess beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Feb 27, 2018)

weigh in, she's at 373 pounds lol






* makes a healthy snack which is a bag of frozen veg with olive oil (good for family of 4)

* she complains about hayduurs and says she has disabled comments

* she says youtube is her job and there is no difference between youtube job and "real job" and how she's sick of people telling her to go to work and that her life is hard enough without having to get up early and go to work


----------



## XXIchic (Feb 27, 2018)

For someone who preaches positivity she sure does talk a lot about depressing things. Maybe if she changed her outlook she might find it's not so bad being a normal citizen and having an actual daily schedule, I don't know how her family and friends tolerate or even relate to her. They all seem to have a good head and hopefully working atleast.


----------



## HY 140 (Feb 27, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> I've never met a fat vegan before until I discovered Chantal ....


didn't think it was possible to GET fat while being vegan tbh


----------



## wheelpower (Feb 27, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> * she says youtube is her job and there is no difference between youtube job and "real job" and how she's sick of people telling her to go to work and that her life is hard enough without having to get up early and go to work



Really? My work would mind if I rolled out of bed at 3pm or not show up for days. Chantal you are such a loser, you cant even get a job in a town that hires bilingual people like you over english only speakers.


----------



## multiverse (Feb 27, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> weigh in, she's at 373 pounds lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Her BMI is more than twice the cutoff for obesity (30).

Jesus fucking christ she's more than two entire obese people glued together


----------



## Rotogravure (Feb 27, 2018)

Well.  That's far less than I thought she weighed for some reason.  Is she really short?


----------



## Octomet (Feb 27, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> * she says youtube is her job and there is no difference between youtube job and "real job" and how she's sick of people telling her to go to work and that her life is hard enough without having to get up early and go to work


Okay.....so she puts out a video saying why she doesn't want to work, then proceeds to claim youtube IS her work. Yet her case of the sads keeps her from doing that to its full potential as well? Being lazy sounds tiring. 

Love the new excuses coming around for ditching OA too.....not enough obese people to whine with.


----------



## multiverse (Feb 27, 2018)

Rotogravure said:


> Well.  That's far less than I thought she weighed for some reason.  Is she really short?


Yes, 5 feet exactly.


----------



## Gawdamit (Feb 27, 2018)

She weighs more than 373. How about a video of you actually stepping on the scale Chantal. I don't trust anything she says


----------



## XXIchic (Feb 27, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> She weighs more than 373. How about a video of you actually stepping on the scale Chantal. I don't trust anything she says


 

That's what I was thinking. She could've easily put bags of cat food for the scale to get to that weight


----------



## thejackal (Feb 27, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> She weighs more than 373. How about a video of you actually stepping on the scale Chantal. I don't trust anything she says



I found that strange as well.  She's a very depressing personality and until she at least can fake being happy on camera (like she was when she started) her channel isn't going to grow and she certainly isn't going to lose any weight in the meantime.

She scoffs at getting a job but she needs structure in her life.  There are youtubers that are self motivated and can be disciplined about their uploads -- that's not chantal.  She bitches and moans constantly about how hard youtube is but it's only hard because she has the organizational ability of a toddler.  She says it took her two hours to write an intro script?  She just rambles!  She isn't even one of those annoying youtubers that can't act or talk on camera for shit and has 30 cuts in 90 seconds -- she just rambles on, often losing her train of thought, and doesn't even edit it out.

The only parts she edits are in her car when someone is nearby or if her stupid cat is too much in frame.  She puts zero effort into this shit and wonders why she isn't getting much out of it anymore.

 I'm guessing she put on like 30 lbs in the past 9 months.  You can see it on her face just go back and look at any video from last spring.  She says she was 367 then.   And she actually showed the scale in that video.  I bet the scale she bought tops out at 400 and she got an error.  I can see her eating around 4k calories on average a day to gain those 30 lbs over the last year or so.  Even if she cut back to around 2.5K she'd start rapidly losing weight.

But, she is really delusional.  I did think she had a minor breakthrough tonight when she stumbled into saying she "just eats too much of anything."


----------



## Gawdamit (Feb 28, 2018)

XXIchic said:


> That's what I was thinking. She could've easily put bags of cat food for the scale to get to that weight



The reflection in the scale shows her leaning on something


----------



## Gawdamit (Feb 28, 2018)

thejackal said:


> I found that strange as well.  She's a very depressing personality and until she at least can fake being happy on camera (like she was when she started) her channel isn't going to grow and she certainly isn't going to lose any weight in the meantime.
> 
> She scoffs at getting a job but she needs structure in her life.  There are youtubers that are self motivated and can be disciplined about their uploads -- that's not chantal.  She bitches and moans constantly about how hard youtube is but it's only hard because she has the organizational ability of a toddler.  She says it took her two hours to write an intro script?  She just rambles!  She isn't even one of those annoying youtubers that can't act or talk on camera for shit and has 30 cuts in 90 seconds -- she just rambles on, often losing her train of thought, and doesn't even edit it out.
> 
> ...



Nine months ago she was 277 and clearly now she looks bigger than she did 9 months ago. She's delusional like those people on My 600 Pound Life


----------



## Ungern (Feb 28, 2018)

Oh boy, disabling comments again, we saw how well that worked last time when she decided she missed the positive comments after only 12 hours. 


wheelpower said:


> Really? My work would mind if I rolled out of bed at 3pm or not show up for days. Chantal you are such a loser, you cant even get a job in a town that hires bilingual people like you over english only speakers.


In one of her older videos she talks about having applied for a human resource management job at the Canadian Senate and getting several calls leaving messages that they want her for the job. In the end she called them back and told them that she already has another job and isn't interested anymore. Her reason for doing that was that she felt she's "not ready" and needs to work on her mental health before she is up to the responsibility.

That story might be completely fabricated, but I can totally imagine her skipping that opportunity. She's just lazy as hell and she'll never work on improving her mental or physical health. She gets bursts of motivation but can't go through with anything, zero willpower. She has proven that again and again.


----------



## Gawdamit (Feb 28, 2018)

Her breast cleavage is to her neck. I bet she thinks that's sexy. She's a mess


----------



## 89elbees (Feb 28, 2018)

She says everything she eats in her mukbangs is worked in to her food plan, but I find that hard to believe. :powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel: I typically eat pretty healthy, but about once every 1-2 weeks I let myself get a Chantal amount of fast food. It counts for lunch _and _dinner, and I still go wildly over my caloric maintenance level for the day with 10,000+ steps a day and exercise. I'll eat a slight deficit the rest of the week just to account for it. So I find it hard to believe these meals "fit in her food plan" unless she's doing something similar... and, yeah... I know she's not doing something similar. :powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel:


----------



## weaselhat (Feb 28, 2018)

89elbees said:


> She says everything she eats in her mukbangs is worked in to her food plan, but I find that hard to believe. :powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel: I typically eat pretty healthy, but about once every 1-2 weeks I let myself get a Chantal amount of fast food. It counts for lunch _and _dinner, and I still go wildly over my caloric maintenance level for the day with 10,000+ steps a day and exercise. I'll eat a slight deficit the rest of the week just to account for it. So I find it hard to believe these meals "fit in her food plan" unless she's doing something similar... and, yeah... I know she's not doing something similar. :powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel:


She's getting fatter, so if her food plan is to get fatter, then she is doing an awesome job.  Chantel's problem is whatever she eats may be healthy or healthier in smaller portions, but when you eat enough for four people, it doesn't matter what you eat or if you exercise or not, you are going to gain weight.  Until she puts portion control into action, she will continue to gain.


----------



## Beautybites808 (Feb 28, 2018)

So. . . After months of watching Chantal as I initially liked her show, over time and especially over the last couple of months, I have crossed the line into 'hate-watcher' AKA 'hayduur'.
Can't say I'm proud of it but at least I'm honest. I can't stand to watch another installment yet strangely I can't stop. . . 
So here I am.


----------



## DongMiguel (Feb 28, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> Her breast cleavage is to her neck. I bet she thinks that's sexy. She's a mess



What neck?


----------



## thejackal (Feb 28, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> Nine months ago she was 277 and clearly now she looks bigger than she did 9 months ago. She's delusional like those people on My 600 Pound Life



Click the link I provided (it's her first weigh in on Youtube and is from may 1st 2017).

 I even time stamped it so as soon as you click it shows the weight on the scale and her screaming: she was 367.  As I said, it looks like she's gained about 30lbs since then.


----------



## Octomet (Feb 28, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> The reflection in the scale shows her leaning on something


Wow, hehe.


----------



## Beautybites808 (Feb 28, 2018)

I think she leant on something as she can't possibly weigh more on camera than she did before. After all the vegan junk food recipes and 'veggies' rammed into massive burritos , there has to be a loss somewhere.
I am new to this page but I've been watching Chantal for a good few months. I can honestly say I don't hate her because she's fat. I don't hate her because she can't stick to anything she ever says she's going to do. I don't even hate her. I just find her pathetic.
It's draining watching her. It's frustrating listening to her bang on about how she has 'severe depression' justifying her binges as being an 'addict' and moralising on everything from body shaming to plastic in the ocean. I know I don't have to watch her but I feel like I still believe she can come out of the other side of this nonsense.
Why can't she just decide what she wants and stick to it. If she wants to be fat & happy . . Great. Fat and diet and lose weight . Great.
I think she just likes torturing herself if I'm honest. It's sad really.


----------



## Angry New Ager (Feb 28, 2018)

multiverse said:


> Yes, 5 feet exactly.


LOL. I was like, "How is she only 373lbs? She's almost as big as Hamberlynn, and getting bigger by the day!" But Hamberlynn is something like 5'5", isn't she? 

As for fat vegans? There's _lots_ of those. The popular conceptualization of "vegan" is that you're eating a healthy diet low in calorie density. And for many health- and nutrition-conscious vegans, that's actually true. But Chantal, as we've seen, has never met a fried carb she doesn't like. When she eats veg, it's swimming in oil, and she eats a lot of vegan cheese substitutes, which are just as calorie-dense as real cheese. And, of course, she eats enormous portions, including all of the binges we don't see on camera. 

No matter what you're eating, it still comes down to calories in/calories out, and she's taking in a tremendous caloric surplus that just happens to contain no animal products.


----------



## Beautybites808 (Feb 28, 2018)

I wonder if it is a type of mental illness. Like putting yourself up for failure. It's almost like she loves coming up with the 'plan' of how she's going to lose the weight/ exercise bla bla bla whilst knowing full well that she won't do it. I'm starting to wonder if it's not that she's just greedy or 'addicted' to food, more that she gets something from the process of planning but failing.
It's like she loves to hear herself say all the right things but knows that it's all complete BS. I can't really explain what I mean but it's so bizarre.
I felt I had to come on to this site in order to have an opinion on her videos. I know she reads the things on here and increasingly all her videos are referencing kiwi comments in one way or another. It's the fact she vets the comments on her videos, has filters on them, gets her loyal 'fans' to berate anyone who dare criticise her that's getting to me. Now turning of comments too. It's just crazy.
How can you expect to put anything out there for people to react to but point blank refuse anything other than praise ?


----------



## wheelpower (Feb 28, 2018)

thejackal said:


> I'm guessing she put on like 30 lbs in the past 9 months.  You can see it on her face just go back and look at any video from last spring.  She says she was 367 then.   And she actually showed the scale in that video.  "



Wait I'm confused, this video shows the scale at 376.8 lbs, so she weighed _*more  *_last year? There is no way! Her face is way bigger now


----------



## RussianBlonde (Feb 28, 2018)

Beautybites808 said:


> I wonder if it is a type of mental illness. Like putting yourself up for failure. It's almost like she loves coming up with the 'plan' of how she's going to lose the weight/ exercise bla bla bla whilst knowing full well that she won't do it. I'm starting to wonder if it's not that she's just greedy or 'addicted' to food, more that she gets something from the process of planning but failing.
> It's like she loves to hear herself say all the right things but knows that it's all complete BS. I can't really explain what I mean but it's so bizarre.
> I felt I had to come on to this site in order to have an opinion on her videos. I know she reads the things on here and increasingly all her videos are referencing kiwi comments in one way or another. It's the fact she vets the comments on her videos, has filters on them, gets her loyal 'fans' to berate anyone who dare criticise her that's getting to me. Now turning of comments too. It's just crazy.
> How can you expect to put anything out there for people to react to but point blank refuse anything other than praise ?




Thats possible because out of every dumb thing she has tried, like hot stones,  juicing, veganism for weight loss etc the only thing she has always refused to try is keto - something that would make her lose weight and stopped her from being hungry. Keto offers satiety, thats why people lose weight on it, she's terrified of not being hungry because food provides her with emotional comfort.  It's her only joy in life.


----------



## multiverse (Feb 28, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> Thats possible because out of every dumb thing she has tried, like hot stones,  juicing, veganism for weight loss etc the only thing she has always refused to try is keto - something that would make her lose weight and stopped her from being hungry. Keto offers satiety, thats why people lose weight on it, she's terrified of not being hungry because food provides her with emotional comfort.  It's her only joy in life.


She's a food addict, it's not about saity, someone doesn't get to her size without having lost all natural hunger signals. She feels empty inside and tries to fill that emptiness / sadness / anxiety with food, because the feeling of eating comforts her. But the meal ends and she still feels like shit, only now she's over full and nearly vomiting from having gorged, and she hates herself and says "I'm never doing this again". Then a few hours go by and she's sad and bored and it happens all over again.

She needs more extensive treatment than voluntary OA meetings, but it's on her to get that treatment.


----------



## thejackal (Feb 28, 2018)

I agree with Russian that the only diet that would work for her is Keto -- at least if she doesn't want surgery.  What keto does is basically prove to a morbidly obese person that it's really hard to eat 4k calories every day without carbs.  It can be helpful for at least losing the initial 50 or so el bees.  I follow a few morbidly obese keto IGs and they give it up but usually only after losing some solid weight.

multiverse you are right as well it's mental and her hunger cues are fucked (thanks to her morbid obesity and all the hormone problems)   IMO though keto can "reset" (as much as possible) some of that problem through diet alone.   I don't think she's strong enough to go through prolonged therapy.  she'll probably either become immobile or have surgery by 45.


----------



## Gawdamit (Mar 1, 2018)

Chantal, Queen of healthy eating and weight loss


----------



## Henessey (Mar 1, 2018)

I don't think diets will work for our fattie. She eats a lot off camera for her to have gained weight. An addict will not just off the bat, give up what brought her thus far like cheese and fried foods. Even if she is trying her best, there will be the good and the bad days. Vlog that shit. Her videos are just so boring.  She doesn't eat her binge meals on camera anymore  because of the overly concerned followers and vegans, hence no weight loss.
Get a job, any job and that in it self can help take off some amount of time you are left on your own to get bored and binge eat. Learn from other fatties like KandyFoxx.
Nobody operates at 100%, but do we give up? No.
Lazy lazy lazy   urg!


----------



## multiverse (Mar 1, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> Chantal, Queen of healthy eating and weight loss


Man, she's got a bad case of the fatty knock knees. Her knees must be killing her.

Chantal, if you lose weight (via eating less) you will have less pain. If you continue thinking you can't lose weight without working out, you're just going to keep failing.


----------



## XXIchic (Mar 2, 2018)

New video! She eats tacos weird, but finally she talks about the interesting case of Kenny Veach. Her intro seems way better but she needs to get rid of her cringey intro with the pink background. She also has another new channel, it looks like it could have some potential but let's see if she puts in the work.


----------



## ViolentPcpDolphin (Mar 2, 2018)

Her vlog channel

Edit: She also has_* another*_ channel now too: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2jEd76vMLzmnf9C4K4mTZg/featured

Second edit: Holy shit, the popping in her jaw is so bad. She needs to stop opening her mouth as big as she possibly can. Slow down Chantal and take smaller bites, the food isnt going anywhere.


----------



## Gawdamit (Mar 2, 2018)

Holy cow (pun intended), those tacos are huge and she gobbled all three down like it was her last meal. OMFG


----------



## Ungern (Mar 2, 2018)

ViolentPcpDolphin said:


> She also has_* another*_ channel now too: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2jEd76vMLzmnf9C4K4mTZg/featured


How many channels does she need? Why can't she just post mystery videos on her regular channel, it's called The Chantal Show, no reason why she can't do anything else but Mukbangs there.

What happened to her gaming channel btw, ever bothered to upload another video after Fallout New Vegas?


----------



## whysoserious (Mar 2, 2018)

Ungern said:


> How many channels does she need? Why can't she just post mystery videos on her regular channel, it's called The Chantal Show, no reason why she can't do anything else but Mukbangs there.
> 
> What happened to her gaming channel btw, ever bothered to upload another video after Fallout New Vegas?


She never posted another one on her gaming channel. The first one was complete shit. She recorded her TV while playing a game. Really Jabba, really? First video and she already had an excuse: "I don't think I will be able to make a lot of videos on this channel before I have necessary exuipment" or something like that. LAZY!!!


----------



## Anna230760 (Mar 2, 2018)

She disgusts me. My skin was crawling watching her blabbing and so zoned out she was holding half of a taco that was clearly dripping shit out of it constantly, yet she doesn't bother to hold it over the plate so it's obviously dripping all over the table/desk. She is the most disgusting and sloppy eater I have ever seen.


----------



## DongMiguel (Mar 3, 2018)

Chantal has no tact. Like the time she was chomping down on pizza (I think) as she was sending out thoughts to Houston during their hurricane. There's also zero awareness on her part.


----------



## kiwi739 (Mar 3, 2018)

I've only had a banana, coconut, pineapple smoothie. Just made up of some of the most caloric fruits you can find.


----------



## Gawdamit (Mar 4, 2018)

On Big Al's you now, she was asked if she knows Foodie Beauty and she said they talk privately. Why am I not surprised?


----------



## RussianBlonde (Mar 4, 2018)

she says she will do a weigh in video on Tuesday and that she's certain she's made progress. LOL..also, shes talking all abou herself (her singing, her weight etc0 ) throughout the entire video..nasueating


----------



## Gawdamit (Mar 6, 2018)

LOL, Chantal's cat went missing. She left the door open, the idiot. Her fans are praying for her. What would she do without youtube and their prayers?


----------



## Henessey (Mar 6, 2018)

The cow has found her cat and the video is gone.  Someone on YTT said the video was filmed the same day as the vegan cheeseburger. Who else noticed she had makeup on?  
She woke up, put on make up,didn't shower, made food, filmed ,edited, posted before noticing the cat was missing OR she sleeps in her clothes fully made up.
I have kittens and they are right in your face when you wake up probably  misbehaving. I smell neediness in Chantal.


----------



## whysoserious (Mar 7, 2018)

Someone's supporting their weight on the wall again 

She acts surprised that she doesn't lose weight. Yeah, right...


----------



## marco_pol (Mar 7, 2018)

whysoserious said:


> I can't believe this bitch told her minions to flag you. So insecure... it's kinda sad.
> I bet she did it from her various accounts created just to give her likes HeeHee
> Chantal, we do not dislike you because you're fat. Now we dislike you because you're a moron :*


This video converter was quite good but today you can use faster and less annoying youtube video converters. Recently I've found that one https://mp3skull-tube.net which save my time and is really reliable.


----------



## Gawdamit (Mar 7, 2018)

Henessey said:


> The cow has found her cat and the video is gone.  Someone on YTT said the video was filmed the same day as the vegan cheeseburger. Who else noticed she had makeup on?
> She woke up, put on make up,didn't shower, made food, filmed ,edited, posted before noticing the cat was missing OR she sleeps in her clothes fully made up.
> I have kittens and they are right in your face when you wake up probably  misbehaving. I smell neediness in Chantal.




She was in bitchin n eatin's livestream Monday night and posted the vegan cheeseburger video around 12:30 Monday night/Tuesday morning. She must have slept in her clothes and make up. She didn't know her cat was missing all that time? She must be one lazy pig cow


----------



## thejackal (Mar 7, 2018)

Of course she liked the vegan burger: she put it in a bun the size an omelet pan and smothered another 150-250 hundred calories worth of high fructose corn syrup based sauces on it.  Her tastebuds are absolutely fried.  She has to have some sort of sauce with every.single.meal.   I'd estimate that burger clocked in around 1k cals -- 400 for the bun, 150 for the sauce,  300 for the patty then another 100-200 from the oil she fried it in and the vegan cheese.

Her delusions about portion size and "healthy eating" will land her a spot in the ER or my 600lb life soon enough at this pace.  She is like a booze hound that tells themselves they will only stick to beer or only drink on weekends and meanwhile nothing actually changes about their addiction.

As for the cat video stuff: I don't know.  I think she is just a complete scatterbrain that didn't even know her damn cat was missing until she ate food or whatever the hell else she does with her days other than eat.  I don't think she lied about the timeline I think she's just that disorganized and dumb.


----------



## thejackal (Mar 8, 2018)

Brand new vid (same tired pajamas):






I'm only a few minutes in but already we have a chantalism: "I added a little maple syrup to get rid of the acidity of the tomato sauce."

And of course she made vegan cheesy bread!  With extra vegan mozzarella and extra VEGAN PARM.

JFC.  I'm really not sure how many more crazy vegan high calorie "plate for two" meals I can take from her.  She was way more fun when she was just eating the same calories without all the complete BS about how healthy it is.

edit: after about 7 minutes I got bored and skipped to the end: she ate the entire fucking plate.  christ she's so fucking manic after all those carbs and calories.  ha, I admit I love how her mood is completely tied to how calorie rich her food is.


----------



## Placebo (Mar 8, 2018)

All that vegan food and she's still fat.


----------



## 89elbees (Mar 8, 2018)

The way she talks to her cats is the most annoying thing I've ever heard in my life. Holy fuck. Why would you put that in your videos? Why would you randomly cut away in the middle of your videos to advertise the fact that you sound exceptional when you talk to your cats? Fuck. I'm trying to watch but I end up muting it the second I see a cat pop into the frame.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Mar 8, 2018)

thejackal said:


> I'm only a few minutes in but already we have a chantalism: "I added a little maple syrup to get rid of the acidity of the tomato sauce."


...or you can do what you're supposed to with spaghetti sauce and simmer it over low heat for multiple hours.


----------



## thejackal (Mar 8, 2018)

Rabbit Bones said:


> ...or you can do what you're supposed to with spaghetti sauce and simmer it over low heat for multiple hours.



I watched the entire video and it's so cringey.  She tells us another story about how she fell in love from afar with a "tall dark mysterious man" only to find out that like seemingly all her crushes he was a greasy loser that had absolutely no interest in her.  Chantal was a chubby loser outcast druggie in HS and yet she has nothing but fond memories due to how shitty her life is now at 33 by comparison.   At the end, after inhaling the food she pauses and gets that look on her face she always gets after she takes a bit hit of her drug of choice (massive amount of food) and yea I just felt sorry for her.

Also, PSA: do not watch her vids with headphones on the jaw snapping and moaning and other noises she makes as she pigs out are horrifying.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Mar 8, 2018)

I didn't realize she lived in a group home at one point. Does she talk more about it a specific video? How did she end up there?


----------



## thejackal (Mar 8, 2018)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> I didn't realize she lived in a group home at one point. Does she talk more about it a specific video? How did she end up there?



according to chantal her mom kicked her out of the house at 16 because her mom was a bitch and chantal was a wild child.   chantal admitted in hindsight her mom was just trying to straighten her out and that chantal earned it by partying all night and basically using her mom's place as a crash pad and nothing else.

I don't think she was in the group home for more than a few months.  maybe a year at most.  there's a lot of gaps in between 16 year old chantal and 33 year old chantal.  it seems that her mom has helped her out financially since HS and that they are at least on a talking basis right now.


----------



## multiverse (Mar 8, 2018)

thejackal said:


> according to chantal her mom kicked her out of the house at 16 because her mom was a bitch and chantal was a wild child.   chantal admitted in hindsight her mom was just trying to straighten her out and that chantal earned it by partying all night and basically using her mom's place as a crash pad and nothing else.
> 
> I don't think she was in the group home for more than a few months.  maybe a year at most.  there's a lot of gaps in between 16 year old chantal and 33 year old chantal.  it seems that her mom has helped her out financially since HS and that they are at least on a talking basis right now.


Ah, so she's one of those who traded booze and drugs for food


----------



## thejackal (Mar 8, 2018)

multiverse said:


> Ah, so she's one of those who traded booze and drugs for food



probably.  chantal has mentioned that she remembers the first time she ate potato chips and how good it made her feel.  her mom probably got tired of waking up at 8am, looking in the fridge and seeing half of the food gone after a drunken, stoned chantal binged the night before.

one other thing about that latest video is it seems pretty obvious chantal was one of those chubby girls that dressed slutty AF in order to get any attention.  her mom probably got tired of her looking and smelling like a whore as well.


----------



## Anna230760 (Mar 8, 2018)

The past SIX videos she's posted on both channels she's wearing the SAME shirt. FFS Chantal, how lazy can you be? She tries to convince us, and herself, that she has to "Prep" herself to eat and has no appetite. LMAO, sure Jan. She gets prescribed Prozac and Ativan, pitch another tent for this circus. She then shows us a Sephora haul. Honey, all the Sephora in the world can't help you.


----------



## Gawdamit (Mar 8, 2018)

That pink thing she's wearing is not a shirt. That's her PJs. She's a lazy fat fuck who thinks she's a princess. Now she's saying she doesn't have an appetite. LMFAO. At this point she should lose 100 pounds in 90 days.


----------



## CatFace (Mar 8, 2018)

thejackal said:


> As for the cat video stuff: I don't know. I think she is just a complete scatterbrain that didn't even know her damn cat was missing until she ate food or whatever the hell else she does with her days other than eat. I don't think she lied about the timeline I think she's just that disorganized and dumb.



When I was like 10 I "lost" my cat and looked all over the neighborhood for it. Come home and it turns out she found a shoebox in the corner of my messy closet and decided to stay there all day.

I wouldn't doubt she did her usual routine, then waddled around a bit but couldn't find the cat. Impulsively made a video. Cat wanders back into the living room shortly after.


----------



## thejackal (Mar 8, 2018)

So chantal's on the "happy pills" now and "has no appetite" -- have to wonder if she's been getting ideas from her Kentucky sister in sloth big ole' Amber.

another fucked up thing about her is that she considers what she has consumed on video the last three times, with single meals ranging from 800-1500 calories -- not binging.  Like AL she'll never actually film a true binge.  I like to optimistically think they are both saving it for when Kiwis have the most "horrifying" ratings to give out.  Excuse the powerlevel but a binge for most of us is eating an entire sleeve of girl scout cookies or an entire bag of family size chips/pretzels/m&ms in one go right?

I bet these bitches consider that a warmup.  God the human body is truly amazing.


----------



## CatFace (Mar 8, 2018)

thejackal said:


> So chantal's on the "happy pills" now and "has no appetite" -- have to wonder if she's been getting ideas from her Kentucky sister in sloth big ole' Amber.
> 
> another fucked up thing about her is that she considers what she has consumed on video the last three times, with single meals ranging from 800-1500 calories -- not binging.  Like AL she'll never actually film a true binge.  I like to optimistically think they are both saving it for when Kiwis have the most "horrifying" ratings to give out.  Excuse the powerlevel but a binge for most of us is eating an entire sleeve of girl scout cookies or an entire bag of family size chips/pretzels/m&ms in one go right?
> 
> I bet these bitches consider that a warmup.  God the human body is truly amazing.


Binge? But she saves half of so many meals for bippity boppity boo. The magic that makes half those calories dissappear once the camera goes off.


----------



## Anna230760 (Mar 9, 2018)

Side note, is Ativan really a good choice for her? I'm not sure she could go any lower in energy level and still have a pulse.


----------



## thejackal (Mar 9, 2018)

Anna230760 said:


> Side note, is Ativan really a good choice for her? I'm not sure she could go any lower in energy level and still have a pulse.



lezbereal the last thing she needs is a powerful benzo like ativan.  Ironically, chantal manages to somehow take the worst aspects of both natural medicine and big pharma medicine.

what she needs is structure, a set schedule, people she is accountable to and a little good old fashioned tough love.  But nah, why actually reckon with yourself, easier to just blame the haydurs for her sour disposition.   Chantal you fool you were deeply unhappy before youtube.


----------



## Henessey (Mar 9, 2018)

The silly girl is copying Hamber. I doubt she went and has become a compulsive liar. 
If she had left the house, she would have done a car vlog. AL, at least tried to show some footage of her list.

I call bullshit. Liar liar liar.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Mar 9, 2018)

Henessey said:


> The silly girl is copying Hamber. I doubt she went and has become a compulsive liar.
> If she had left the house, she would have done a car vlog. AL, at least tried to show some footage of her list.
> 
> I call bullshit. Liar liar liar.


She sure is copying AL. Newest video she needs to eat food so she can take her meds. Decides to have two huge sandwiches, for breakfast. (so much freakin' veganaise and jelly!)


----------



## Dangerhair (Mar 9, 2018)

At this rate, she's going to weigh more than Hamber in 6-8 months


----------



## PropaGONDA (Mar 9, 2018)

What a sad life that you feel you need to be a low-rent version of an already pathetic cow. Amberlynn is definitely not an aspirational figure.


----------



## Octomet (Mar 9, 2018)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> She sure is copying AL. Newest video she needs to eat food so she can take her meds. Decides to have two huge sandwiches, for breakfast. (so much freakin' veganaise and jelly!)


Is she ever going to peel those same pajamas off? If you can scrape yourself up to eat and film, you can change your damn clothes.


----------



## thejackal (Mar 9, 2018)

What an absolutely disgusting "breakfast" she made up in that last video.  Oh and she has like a half inch of veganaise on that sandwich, and guess what it has EXACTLY the same calories per serving as regular old mayo:

https://followyourheart.com/are-you-ready-to-make-the-switch/


----------



## Anna230760 (Mar 9, 2018)

Bibi must love coming home from work to see a hangry Chantal just rolling out of bed, immediately plotting an over-sized breakfast. She states it's 6 PM, she has just slept for 12 hours, yet she's sure she'll be able to go to bed at a decent hour. So she's having like a 4 hour day?!?


----------



## Gawdamit (Mar 9, 2018)

Those meds she's taking don't have to be taken with food. Neither does Big Al's. They are both BS liars. Chantal's taste buds must be screwed up asf.  What a combination, peanut butter and jelly and cheese and mayo. Are those pink PJs all she can fit into these days? Watching Chantal is like watching My 600 Pound Life


----------



## Raging Capybara (Mar 9, 2018)

Depression can make a person bedridden, likely that her days are very short.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Mar 9, 2018)

The thing is, when meds say to be taken with food... it usually means a few crackers or a bit of cheese. Not a pound of deep fried shit.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Mar 9, 2018)

I reckon those sammies were 1200 cals and she said she's  trying to eat 1600 per day : (


----------



## 89elbees (Mar 10, 2018)

Chantal is dumb as rocks, but I feel like she still knows better than most of the obese lolcows out there. Like I think she recognizes that a lot of what she eats _is _bad, just maybe not the extent of how bad it really is


----------



## The hash slinging slasher (Mar 11, 2018)

In the newest episode of The Chantal Show, the star herself inhales enough fries to feed at least 3 people while she retells an unsolved mysteries story.

Real creative stuff here guys.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Mar 11, 2018)

Anna230760 said:


> Bibi must love coming home from work to see a hangry Chantal just rolling out of bed, immediately plotting an over-sized breakfast. She states it's 6 PM, she has just slept for 12 hours, yet she's sure she'll be able to go to bed at a decent hour. So she's having like a 4 hour day?‽


Chantal is exhibiting why it is so many people cannot work for themselves.  No shade here, because lots of people need externally imposed schedules because they find it impossible to get out of bed and go about their day unless there is a massive reward for doing so or a punishment for failing to do so.  Chantal has no reward for being productive and she has no penalty, either, because it doesn't seem like Bibi expects much from her.

People who lack that capacity to self-regulate productive schedules are like alarm clocks that need to be wound.  If unwound, they slow down until they stop entirely.  Chantal has not wound her clock herself or had an external force cause her to wind it in a long time, so she's winding down.  I would not be surprised if she finds it onerous to get up and open the door when the FedEx guy comes with a package, she's so lethargic. Her sole reward is food, and even then she isn't eating what she really wants (providing she's not eating hamburgers and wings off camera) so why get out of bed in the morning?  She needs to get a job before she eats herself into being bed-bound.  She has zero structure to her days - sleeps weird hours, eats all day long, has no fixed hygiene schedule.  As grim as shit is now for her, it can get worse if she doesn't do something to wind her internal clock, and fast.


----------



## XXIchic (Mar 11, 2018)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> Chantal has no reward for being productive and she has no penalty, either, because it doesn't seem like Bibi expects much from her.



I know that in New Zealand you are required to give an update to the government every month about how job search progress etc is going, if you receive an unemployment benefit Is there nothing like this in Canada?


----------



## thejackal (Mar 12, 2018)

The hash slinging slasher said:


> In the newest episode of The Chantal Show, the star herself inhales enough fries to feed at least 3 people while she retells an unsolved mysteries story.



That was a lot of fucking fries!  So much for not eating her "trigger foods".


----------



## wheelpower (Mar 12, 2018)

XXIchic said:


> I know that in New Zealand you are required to give an update to the government every month about how job search progress etc is going, if you receive an unemployment benefit Is there nothing like this in Canada?



Every two weeks you do a little status report online asking if you worked and how much you were paid if you did. There is also a section asking about your job search. There is sometimes a random check up on someone on EI, its a piece of paper and you have to list all the places you applied to. There is also a mandatory meeting at a job center where they talk about resumes and how to apply to places blah blah blah.


----------



## DongMiguel (Mar 12, 2018)

Wait...she's literally watched the same episode of Unsolved Mysteries every single day for the last seven years? I thought she was exaggerating at first but then she goes on to confirm that, yes, she will watch this same episode every day. That's insane. Like, I'd say certifiably insane. I mean, we all have our favorite episodes of our favorite TV shows that we might watch if we come across it on TV ... but EVERY day for seven years? Even if it's not every day, even if it's once a week, that's still extreme. She's a child. A child watches the same show over and over again. Not adults. Holy shit.


----------



## wheelpower (Mar 12, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> Since she calls youtube a job, I wonder if she has it listed as such on those forms



If she is making the money she claims (lol yeah right 5k/ month) and the CRA audits her....she's fucked. That being said she prob makes like *maybe* a couple hundred a month.


----------



## XXIchic (Mar 13, 2018)

wheelpower said:


> If she is making the money she claims (lol yeah right 5k/ month) and the CRA audits her....she's fucked



Well yeah if she has an undeclared job for a year and 2 months now she will be.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Mar 13, 2018)

Hilarious that she's uploading five min. before Amberlynn's videos are supposed to go up.  Go ahead and steal that shine.


----------



## thejackal (Mar 13, 2018)

Spoiler: she didn't lose weight.  She's been under a lot of STRESS guys!  You have no idea.  Christ she's slowly turning into a complete shut in.  Said she only left bed to do a video, that she had to "force herself" to even do that.

The post about "winding up her clock" was 100% correct.  She's going to be bed bound in a couple years at this rate.  She only gets excited for eating.


----------



## DongMiguel (Mar 13, 2018)

So, since week one, she's lost a total of three pounds. That might be impressive if Chantal weighed 150 lbs - but someone who's 370 lbs, the fact she hasn't lost more weight (and actually gained this past week) is pretty remarkable. Just to maintain that weight, she has to eat 3,213 calories a day. To maintain. But she's put on weight the last week. So, for that, she'd have to eat roughly *3,700 calories a day. 

She could eat an entire large pepperoni from that Pizza Pizza place she's always going to (or went t0) and still be short 813 calories to just maintain her weight. Chantal could have had a large pepperoni pizza (10 slices) to herself every day for the past week and would've lost at least a pound. That's perspective. The fact she gained a pound? Holy shit. *


----------



## Ungern (Mar 13, 2018)

Didn't lose weight? What a surprise, who could have seen that coming? And how is being under a lot of stress an excuse, if anything that should make her lose weight.

She has just given up on life. How does she suppose anything will get better if she even has to struggle to get herself out of bed for filming a 11-min video? Zero motivation, zero willpower, zero energy. The 60-years old bedbound woman from that wake-up call video in the AL subforums comes to mind. Chantal in her current mindset would probably look forward to live like that.


----------



## Anna230760 (Mar 13, 2018)

Wow, she looks dead in the eyes in this video. How does she not correlate her worsening depression to her lifestyle? She actively chooses not to pursue employment by stating that she's got to get her depression under control first. How's that working out for you Chantal? Humans need productivity to thrive, nothing feels better than having tackled a hard days work, you're just sadly waiting to die.


----------



## wheelpower (Mar 13, 2018)

Same shit different day. Chantal eats a gigantic portion of rice with her stirfry, she also eats with a plastic spoon because (?) all her dishes are prob dirty. I couldn't make it past like 20 seconds


----------



## XXIchic (Mar 13, 2018)

Anna230760 said:


> How does she not correlate her worsening depression to her lifestyle? She actively chooses not to pursue employment by stating that she's got to get her depression under control first. How's that working out for you Chantal?



She doesn't even seem to want to get a casual/part time job. Her condition is honestly crippling. It must be hard for her to watch Bibi who seems like a hard working guy, go out everyday and then bring home the bacon day in and day out. She seems to have zero self belief in herself and immediately assumes that everyone else thinks she's pathetic when she doesn't know that for a fact and doesn't realize it only matters what she thinks. I have honestly lost track of what her goals are supposed to be, and lately it just consists of eating, eating out probably with Rina, spending time with her ex-boyfriend and living with her cats. She's also starting to hate living with her cats apparently. She is such a skank too, I find it hard to believe that Bibi is the only one going in and out of her at the mo, it makes me wonder where she really spends all those lonely nights.


----------



## Octomet (Mar 13, 2018)

wheelpower said:


> Same shit different day. Chantal eats a gigantic portion of rice with her stirfry, she also eats with a plastic spoon because (?) all her dishes are prob dirty. I couldn't make it past like 20 seconds


Did she think no one would notice she went and got a second helping, before finishing the first, at the 7:30 mark?


----------



## thejackal (Mar 13, 2018)

She desperately needs more protein in her diet but won't do the one thing (eating fish and meat) that will allow her to do it.  I swear the vegan thing is just an excuse to eat nothing but fried veggies and carbs.


----------



## chocolateninjas (Mar 13, 2018)

In the video she talks about this really big dude that she knew, he was probably a cringy neckbeard and she said he creeped everyone out, and sexually harassed women. So what does she do? Fucks him in the back of a fabric store, and then tells him not to tell anyone.
Someone should go and make a compilation video or even just a list of all the "lovers" she's had so far


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Mar 13, 2018)

A microphone! Just what we needed, her VILE eating sounds and screeching at the cats amplified even more! I don't know if I can stomach this video.


----------



## thejackal (Mar 13, 2018)

AlabamaWhitman said:


> A microphone! Just what we needed, her VILE eating sounds and screeching at the cats amplified even more! I don't know if I can stomach this video.



the smacking is really bad and she has a disgusting brown sauce stain on the back of her right hand the entire time as well.  It literally looks like shit on her hand.

Gotta love how she used the entire block of Tofu as well.  "Not a binge" though, just a regular old 1200 calorie meal for Chantal.  She'll have two more (at least) today.


----------



## DongMiguel (Mar 14, 2018)

I've noticed Chantal has a real disdain for anyone who's even remotely conventionally attractive. Her story about the hot girl in training being stuck up because...gasp...she doesn't like a creeper creeping on her illustrates that disdain so well. Chantal even says the dude gave her vibes that he had a bunch of cheerleaders locked in his basement and yet the hot girl is stuck up because she's weirded out by the dude? Uh huh.


----------



## Ungern (Mar 14, 2018)

Oh ffs, now she deleted her vlog channel!
Guess that means the half-assed attempts at losing weight are officially over.


----------



## whysoserious (Mar 14, 2018)

Ungern said:


> Oh ffs, now she deleted her vlog channel!
> Guess that means the half-assed attempts at losing weight are officially over.


Jesus Christ... I can't even with her bullshit.
So basically, she forced herself out of bed just to film that video and then she decided to delete it AND her whole channel. WTF?


----------



## Gawdamit (Mar 14, 2018)

For fucks sake, what does she have in her life that stresses her out????? Eating? She has no job, no kids, sleeps as long as she wants, eats what she wants, buys what she wants. Unbelievable


----------



## chocolateninjas (Mar 14, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> For fucks sake, what does she have in her life that stresses her out????? Eating? She has no job, no kids, sleeps as long as she wants, eats what she wants, buys what she wants. Unbelievable


We stress her out. Boohoo.


----------



## 89elbees (Mar 14, 2018)

Damn... her vlog channel was a great source of motivation when I need to get off my ass and do something.


----------



## wheelpower (Mar 14, 2018)

I think she put it back up


----------



## Gawdamit (Mar 14, 2018)

Chantal's vlog channel is up and running. She's mental


----------



## whysoserious (Mar 14, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> Chantal's vlog channel is up and running. She's mental


LOL. It really is up with no videos. I imagine YT is over her too. She must annoy them all the time.
I want the channel, now I don't want it, maybe I want it in the end, no I don't, I want it back up with no videos... LMFAO
She is truly retarded

Edit: videos are back up


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Mar 14, 2018)

I think i figured out why she freaked out and deleted her channel. This comment must have really shook her up. I wonder what her deleted comment would have said. The thing is this is such a genuinely concerned and constructive comment. It's not mean at all. I don't get how Chantal can't see that these are the people who truly care, not the ass kissers who tell her that she's just fine and "everyone makes mistakes" . will she ever get it through her skull??


----------



## thejackal (Mar 14, 2018)

FUUUDYBUUUTYYY said:


> I think i figured out why she freaked out and deleted her channel. This comment must have really shook her up. I wonder what her deleted comment would have said. The thing is this is such a genuinely concerned and constructive comment. It's not mean at all. I don't get how Chantal can't see that these are the people who truly care, not the ass kissers who tell her that she's just fine and "everyone makes mistakes" . will she ever get it through her skull??



If those mild ass comments (that are 100% accurate) triggered her so badly she's in a bad place.  It's so fucking obvious that what she needs to do is EAT LESS.  She's just rearranging the deck chairs on the Titanic eating vegan.   As someone mentioned she could literally eat a large cheese pizza every single day (roughly 2K calories) and lose a ton of weight.  

She's reminding me a lot of Boogie right before he got surgery.  Excuse after excuse and severe delusion about how much they are eating every day.


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Mar 14, 2018)

thejackal said:


> If those mild ass comments (that are 100% accurate) triggered her so badly she's in a bad place.  It's so fucking obvious that what she needs to do is EAT LESS.  She's just rearranging the deck chairs on the Titanic eating vegan.   As someone mentioned she could literally eat a large cheese pizza every single day (roughly 2K calories) and lose a ton of weight.
> 
> She's reminding me a lot of Boogie right before he got surgery.  Excuse after excuse and severe delusion about how much they are eating every day.



welp.. she confirmed that the comments she was getting did in fact make her privatize her vlog channel in her newest video she just added today.






also she is literally eating pickles on cucumbers... WTF


----------



## thejackal (Mar 14, 2018)

christ, her and AL should do a cookoff to see who can make the saltiest, grossest looking concoction.   What is with these idiots and putting canned mushrooms in everything?  It must just be they love the salt.


----------



## Gawdamit (Mar 14, 2018)

Wow, she's using Ativan as a sleep aid.  Ativan is a highly addictive drug. Soon she won't be able to sleep without it. And as her body gets use to the drug, it won't do a thing for her unless she ups the dosage. Withdrawal will make her mean and moody. Something she doesn't need.  I thought she said she's a good researcher. She's suppose to be all into a healthy lifestyle but she takes something as powerful and addictive as Ativan.  You're not tired in the evenings Chantal because you sleep during the day and you don't do anything all day. What a tool. If she thinks she's smart, show me what stupid is.

"Taking the bus gives me hives" LMFAO


----------



## thejackal (Mar 14, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> Wow, she's using Ativan as a sleep aid.  Ativan is a highly addictive drug. Soon she won't be able to sleep without it. And as her body gets use to the drug, it won't do a thing for her unless she ups the dosage. Withdrawals with make her mean and moody. Something she doesn't need.  I thought she said she's a good researcher. She's suppose to be all into a healthy lifestyle but she takes something as powerful and addictive as Ativan.  You're not tired in the evenings Chantal because you sleep during the day and you don't do anything all day. What a tool. If she thinks she's smart, show me what stupid is.
> 
> "Taking the bus gives me hives" LMFAO



She should not be taking Ativan.  The doctor that prescribed it to her is a fucking quack imo.  Her problems are much too severe to just hand her a powerful benzo.  As I said upthread she has somehow managed to take the worst of both Western and non-traditional medicine.    Obviously I have no great affection for her but I don't think any of her "haydurs" want to see her get addicted to Ativan on top of all her other issues.


----------



## 89elbees (Mar 14, 2018)

thejackal said:


> She should not be taking Ativan.  The doctor that prescribed it to her is a fucking quack imo.  Her problems are much too severe to just hand her a powerful benzo.  As I said upthread she has somehow managed to take the worst of both Western and non-traditional medicine.    Obviously I have no great affection for her but I don't think any of her "haydurs" want to see her get addicted to Ativan on top of all her other issues.



Definitely not. Her developing a prescription drug addiction would take her from an entertaining train wreck to a really sad one. Despite what she may believe, her 'haters' don't want to watch her die.


----------



## wheelpower (Mar 14, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> Wow, she's using Ativan as a sleep aid.  Ativan is a highly addictive drug. Soon she won't be able to sleep without it.



I don't even know how she got any doctor to prescribe a benzo, they are hard to get around here. The Ativan is making her sleepy so all she does these days is roll out of bed, eat a ton of food and go back to sleep. How the fuck is she still eating enough to gain weight AND sleep like 12+ hours a day? I guess just the gigantic portions.


----------



## Gawdamit (Mar 14, 2018)

wheelpower said:


> I don't even know how she got any doctor to prescribe a benzo, they are hard to get around here. The Ativan is making her sleepy so all she does these days is roll out of bed, eat a ton of food and go back to sleep. How the fuck is she still eating enough to gain weight AND sleep like 12+ hours a day? I guess just the gigantic portions.




You're right, drugs like Ativan and Xanax are difficult to get these days. They are usually only given to psychotics. Maybe her doctor diagnosed her as psychotic


----------



## Rotogravure (Mar 14, 2018)

Jesus, she needs some help.  Like actual therapy, maybe a group home.  I don't know, -- her current situation clearly is not working for her.


----------



## thejackal (Mar 14, 2018)

Rotogravure said:


> Jesus, she needs some help.  Like actual therapy, maybe a group home.  I don't know, -- *her current situation clearly is not working for her.*



I'm starting to think that Bibi is a major problem.  Maybe he's just focused on his job but WTF?  Even if they are basically just roomates at this point he has to realize how close to the edge she is.  She's in by far the worst place we've seen her in her one year on Youtube.   What kind of person would just watch her descend into this madness and not try and help?  Maybe he has and chantal just never mentions it but yea she needs help -- she needs her friends (the few she has) and family to force her to get a grip on herself.  

She is 100% on the path to suicide by food.


----------



## 89elbees (Mar 14, 2018)

I get the vibe that Bibi just doesn't give a fuck. I'm new to Chantal and haven't seen any of her older stuff, so maybe I'm missing something, but I feel like he's using her for residency. His disinterest in her goes way beyond just being camera shy. He doesn't mind her eating herself to death because food keeps her quiet and doesn't bother trying to help with her depression because it makes her sleep more, which means he has to deal with her less. Their 'relationship' sounds more like roommates who have opposite schedules and see each other for 10 minutes a day, honestly.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Mar 15, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> You're right, drugs like Ativan and Xanax are difficult to get these days. They are usually only given to psychotics. Maybe her doctor diagnosed her as psychotic


They're really not. I accidentally developed a benzo addiction taking Ambien for insomnia... it wasn't that hard to get my doctor to add on some xanax and temazepam once I started needing more to sleep and deal with my anxiety get high. _Good_ doctors don't pass benzos out, but the kind of doctor that's going to give someone the size Chantal is a pill instead of ordering a sleep study (I have no doubt she has sleep apnea) isn't a good doctor.  For someone with an addictive personality like she has, I think the benzos are going to become a real issue really fast.


----------



## Gawdamit (Mar 15, 2018)

89elbees said:


> I get the vibe that Bibi just doesn't give a fuck. I'm new to Chantal and haven't seen any of her older stuff, so maybe I'm missing something, but I feel like he's using her for residency. His disinterest in her goes way beyond just being camera shy. He doesn't mind her eating herself to death because food keeps her quiet and doesn't bother trying to help with her depression because it makes her sleep more, which means he has to deal with her less. Their 'relationship' sounds more like roommates who have opposite schedules and see each other for 10 minutes a day, honestly.




In one of her older videos, she did a story time about a guy she was just roommates with and they had occasional sex with one another. I think the living arrangement is the same with her and Bibi. No way in hell are they more than just roommates.



Rabbit Bones said:


> They're really not. I accidentally developed a benzo addiction taking Ambien for insomnia... it wasn't that hard to get my doctor to add on some xanax and temazepam once I started needing more to sleep and deal with my anxiety get high. _Good_ doctors don't pass benzos out, but the kind of doctor that's going to give someone the size Chantal is a pill instead of ordering a sleep study (I have no doubt she has sleep apnea) isn't a good doctor.  For someone with an addictive personality like she has, I think the benzos are going to become a real issue really fast.




She had a sleep study done for WLS she was going to have done but backed out of. She has a CPAP machine.  My sister was on both Ativan and Xanax because she's an alcoholic in recovery. Those are powerful drugs and one has to be in bad shape to be put on those meds


----------



## RussianBlonde (Mar 15, 2018)

Ive been skipping her boring ass videos but if she hasnt shown the pill box then Id think shes lying in order to gain sympathy and make it look like she hasnt lost weight because shes severely depressed, not because shes lazy and has no will power.  Benzos after first doctor visit? Holy crap, can I get the details of this doctor because I love getting high about once a month and a little benzo prescription would be awesome. Also, its a common knowledge (or maybe not) that sleeping pills make sleep apnea worse as they act as muscle relaxants. I smell bullshit.


----------



## whysoserious (Mar 15, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> Ive been skipping her boring ass videos but if she hasnt shown the pill box then Id think shes lying in order to gain sympathy and make it look like she hasnt lost weight because shes severely depressed, not because shes lazy and has no will power.  Benzos after first doctor visit? Holy crap, can I get the details of this doctor because I love getting high about once a month and a little benzo prescription would be awesome. Also, its a common knowledge (or maybe not) that sleeping pills make sleep apnea worse as they act as muscle relaxants. I smell bullshit.


RussianBlonde pointed out some great things here. We all already know Chantals bullshit and the doctor would be crazy to give her those pills. I mean... come on, he has 400lbs patient with a lot of physical diseases and psychological issues. He must be highly incompetent to do so. If this is true, she should change the doctor or go to another one and just ask if she's doing the right thing with those pills.


----------



## shakingmyhead (Mar 15, 2018)

Longtime lurker here...and probably no more. I think I've officially given up on Chantal in every conceivable way. 

I was watching an older video of hers (https://youtu.be/qN9na4soX70?t=26m4s) where one of her subs asked her where she wants to be in 10 years and she responded with: having *expectations* is a let down, and said that she *hopes* to be happy, healthy, and successful.

Completely disregarding the fact that she was utterly incapable of coming up with ACTUAL goals for herself (everyone has drastically different definitions of happy/healthy/successful...so using those words is like...pointless), she framed these things as "expectations" and "hopes"...not GOALS.

Most people would say "where do I want to be in 10 years? Well my goal is to get a salaried job/get my Ph.D/start my own business or non-profit/etc." 

Like linguistically speaking it's remarkable how revealing those few short minutes were...she doesn't have *goals* which inherently necessitate movement TOWARD something on her part, she sees them as expectations/hopes, which means she sees herself sitting still and them moving toward her. (Sorry I study cognitive metaphor so it's all really interesting to me).

She doesn't want to move. 

Less than two minutes into her most recent video (Weigh In #3) she says "I know you're supposed to not make excuses, but they are excuses!!!" and I was just infuriated. She won't move. Both figuratively and literally. Any attempts she makes at movement have some sort of "insurmountable" barrier in front of them. She is stuck. She wants to be stuck. She wants to live her life static and unmoving and expect everything to move around her. 

Unless something drastic happens to alter this mindset she's spent decades constructing for herself: she's never losing weight, she's never getting a job, she's never going to be "successful" in any way, she may not even be successful at staying alive, and that's depressing as shit.


----------



## SweetHoneyIcedTea (Mar 15, 2018)

shakingmyhead said:


> she may not even be successful at staying alive, and that's depressing as shit.



Couldn't even finish her last weigh-in video. It was so depressing to hear her talk about the excuses and weight gain. (Dramatic irony, much?)

I'm honestly not annoyed with her (yet). I am just really disappointed.


----------



## Henessey (Mar 15, 2018)

She should have kept on eating as she pleases. At least she was entertaining that way,  but no, she had to come here and get a conscience.

We have seen it as it really is. Chantal doesn't want to change but because of her extremely low self esteem issues, she buckled under, why?  haters and kiwis .
Poor Jabba is now lost,  not knowing which direction to go to. Should I do as I please and get my revenue from haters?  Or should I do what my ass kissing fans out there want?
She has malignant cysts and sleep Apnea but won't do the one thing that can help,  lose weight. She is a lost case.


----------



## whysoserious (Mar 15, 2018)

shakingmyhead said:


> Completely disregarding the fact that she was utterly incapable of coming up with ACTUAL goals for herself (everyone has drastically different definitions of happy/healthy/successful...so using those words is like...pointless), she framed these things as "expectations" and "hopes"...not GOALS.
> 
> she doesn't have *goals* which inherently necessitate movement TOWARD something on her part, she sees them as expectations/hopes, which means she sees herself sitting still and them moving toward her.



First of all, WELCOME  and you're right.

That is cute when kids say it. That is acceptable when a teenager says it. But those kids and teenagers finally have to make a choice after school and their expectations and goals have to become something more and they have to work hard to get where they want to be. Chantal is a 33 year old woman, an adult. This here is one of the main reasons I dislike her. She acts like a child. A special needs child sometimes. I am pretty sure she knows how life works but she does not want to make any kind of effort to do something in her life. Honestly, she took an effort to get her drivers license a long time ago. But why? Just so she can drive her ass to drive thrus, so she doesn'tt have to walk. She is just plain lazy and waiting for a shooting star that will make her wishes come true. I never seen anyone who has given up on themselves this much, until I saw Chantal. 

She knows how much her life / health / situation / relationship would improve if she started caring enough to keep up at least one commitment like get a job or stick to the diet plan, but she won't do that, because it's easier to just make another excuse as to why she CAN'T instead of making one reason why she CAN AND WILL. She just won't. 

I would love for Chantal to show us that we are wrong. I don't enjoy watching people driving themselves to the point where there is no turning back. This here (her whole situation) is tragic and the worst thing is that she was driven to this point by herself.


----------



## Gawdamit (Mar 15, 2018)

In her newest video, that's a huge plate of food for lunch, unless she's going to have something small for dinner which we all know she won't. She'll have another huge plate of that slop for dinner too


----------



## thejackal (Mar 15, 2018)

She actually said that one cup of rice uncooked is NOT ALOT OF RICE???

That's over 600 calories of rice, chantal.  she's eating plantains with rice -- carb on carb.  classic chantal.


----------



## mogmogdog (Mar 16, 2018)

in one of her early videos she mentions she can count the number of partners she's slept with on her fingers. i feel like there's no way we're not up to double digits with all her TMI story times and lovers
honestly she seems kinda sweet and nice in her early stuff. somehow YT causes people to become more and more obnoxious over time i guess


----------



## whysoserious (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Rabbit Bones (Mar 16, 2018)

...she isn't sure if cabbage is or isn't a root vegetable. She's a fucking idiot.



I guess she isn't making enough you tube bucks to get her tacky nails filled.


----------



## DongMiguel (Mar 16, 2018)

The thing is, even with Chantal's current large portions of food, if that was her main meal and she maybe had a snack or a small lunch or some fruit for breakfast, she'd still lose a shit-ton of weight. So, what the hell is she eating when not on camera?


----------



## thejackal (Mar 16, 2018)

DongMiguel said:


> The thing is, even with Chantal's current large portions of food, if that was her main meal and she maybe had a snack or a small lunch or some fruit for breakfast, she'd still lose a shit-ton of weight. So, what the hell is she eating when not on camera?



She drops little hints once and awhile.  Like in that latest video she says she "made an entire pot" of whatever the hell that peanut butter over rice and plantains thing was.  So you know she'll eat it throughout the rest of the day and because it has no protein she's constantly going to be a hungry.

In her latest "chantal vlogs" video she mentioned how she is "constantly fighting the urge to order a large cheese pizza and binge".   Through mental gymnastics, she has somehow convinced herself that she's not binging because she's eating plant based.  Of course the plant she eats the most -- potato -- is calorie dense and she prefers them fried as well.

She also eats dolmas (delicious, but again, calorie dense) and countless other fattening vegan foods.


----------



## mogmogdog (Mar 16, 2018)

whysoserious said:


> View attachment 404006


I dunno why but Bibi muttering in the background "plantain is for for frying not boiling!!" cracked me up so much.
he didn't sound too crash hot on the stew either lol (boiled plantains do sound gross)



DongMiguel said:


> The thing is, even with Chantal's current large portions of food, if that was her main meal and she maybe had a snack or a small lunch or some fruit for breakfast, she'd still lose a shit-ton of weight. So, what the hell is she eating when not on camera?


she mentioned on her vlog channel that she's been going off plan a ton when she's not doing her mukbangs. it really annoys me she keeps referring to divine munchies and other vegan mukbangers when trying to justify her diet- completely disregarding the fact that we're all different people and more importantly THOSE YOUTUBERS AREN'T MORBIDLY OBESE.

the mukbang lifestyle might be sustainable for some but when you have a food addiction and emotional eating disorders binging on camera on trigger foods is akin to shooting yourself in the foot.

if she's really serious about trying to improve her health she would be trying to move her audience to other material so she's not financially dependent on gorging herself to death. to be honest she has a quirky enough personality that if she really made the effort the transition wouldn't be so hard in the long run.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Mar 18, 2018)

The same pyjama, nasty cauliflower sandwich and a bag of chips (she said she doesnt eat chips often lol).  She tries to talk to Bibi during filming too and he completely ignores her. She also said shes gonna stop doing Mukbang maybe apart from once a week.


----------



## multiverse (Mar 18, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> The same pyjama, nasty cauliflower sandwich and a bag of chips (she said she doesnt eat chips often lol).  She tries to talk to Bibi during filming too and he completely ignores her. She also said shes gonna stop doing Mukbang maybe apart from once a week.


That is a MASSIVE fucking sandwich - vegan or not, that's a huge volume of food to put in your stomach. And with chips on top of it, a whole bag??

This is a binge. You are binging. Every meal we've seen you eat on camera? Is pretty much a binge by anyone else's standards, because the volume of food is so large.

Your problem isn't "trigger foods", your problem is binging for every meal, Chantal.


----------



## XXIchic (Mar 18, 2018)

Omggg that intro..hey guys a hey guys heyguysheeyguyssheey she is obnoxious as ever


----------



## Gawdamit (Mar 18, 2018)

NEWS FLASH - Chantal is going to go 'clean eating' for the 100th time. Does Lays chip fall under clean eating?


----------



## 89elbees (Mar 18, 2018)

My favorite part of her most recent video was Bibi clearly watching some kind of cartoon meant for 8 year olds in the background while Chantal talks about weight loss surgery between ~beauty bites~ of a sandwich bigger than her face. If that's not a perfect summation of her life, I don't know what is.


----------



## mogmogdog (Mar 19, 2018)

she literally eats exactly the same as before her "clean eating journey" except now everything is some soy frankenfood instead of actual ingredients :I


----------



## Gawdamit (Mar 20, 2018)

Chantal was in bitchin and eatin last night and she wants to pull a prank on her subbies for April Fools day.


----------



## 89elbees (Mar 20, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> Chantal was in bitchin and eatin last night and she wants to pull a prank on her subbies for April Fools day.



So we should be expecting a significant weight loss on April 1 then?


----------



## thejackal (Mar 21, 2018)

heyguysheyguysheyguys -- you have NO IDEA how hard chantal works at youtube.  NO IDEA guys.  She works so hard at it that she can't even put up a video every other day even though she has no kids, no job, and no other hobbies or obligations.

Over a week since any "weigh in" and going on day three with no new mookbong.   Usually this is when she releases an especially cringe worthy "weight loss update" video where it's just her looking haggard as fuck and bitching about haydurs.

Oh and she has the crusty pink PJs on in 5 of her last 7 videos.


----------



## Gawdamit (Mar 21, 2018)

Someone asked Chantal when she's going to livestream again and she said soon. She hasn't been feeling well lately. All that vegan food isn't making her very healthy. I should screenshot all this shit but I never remember to do it


----------



## RussianBlonde (Mar 21, 2018)

I don't know if youtube is fucking up but I get "This channel does not exist" when I try to click on her video list. Unless she had a meltdown and deleted it.


----------



## thejackal (Mar 21, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> I don't know if youtube is fucking up but I get "This channel does not exist" when I try to click on her video list. Unless she had a meltdown and deleted it.



Just saw the same.  If she actually deleted her channel I'd be happy for her.  Until she puts away this delusional fantasy of both Youtube as a career and weightloss while doing mukbangs for views she's on a path to nowhere.

That said, it would be typical idiotic chantal to go so overboard she can't  even get revenue from the old vidoes while she moves on.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Mar 21, 2018)

thejackal said:


> Just saw the same.  If she actually deleted her channel I'd be happy for her.  Until she puts away this delusional fantasy of both Youtube as a career and weightloss while doing mukbangs for views she's on a path to nowhere.
> 
> That said, it would be typical idiotic chantal to go so overboard she can't  even get revenue from the old vidoes while she moves on.




Yeah but even if she deleted her channel I would expect to see her big come back  in 2 days. She can't stick to any decision or plan. And I'm sure the attention she's got on YT must have been addictive, she's a morbidly obese loser who suddenly has many "fans" who love her.

Nah She's back, she has one nail left, nasty.


----------



## Gawdamit (Mar 22, 2018)

I thought she said she doesn't eat potato chips


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Mar 22, 2018)

That thing is dripping with mayo  That's so gross.


----------



## Anna230760 (Mar 22, 2018)

She's absolutely bigger than she's ever been, she looks like a bull frog.

Wasn't she just saying in her last video she's been sleeping 12+ hours, now she needs to have the doctor prescribe her something to sleep??? How about giving your body a minute to try and regulate itself before screwing it up even more by inducing forced sleep?! She's certifiably insane.


----------



## thejackal (Mar 22, 2018)

i just watched that entire fucking video and she's fucking insane.  my god she's bonked out on the meds now.  she's ranting like an insane person about a subway experience?  it's a fucking fast food joint.

edit: oh yea anna reminded me: yea she's fatter than fucking ever.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Mar 22, 2018)

Anna230760 said:


> She's absolutely bigger than she's ever been, she looks like a bull frog.
> 
> Wasn't she just saying in her last video she's been sleeping 12+ hours, now she needs to have the doctor prescribe her something to sleep??? How about giving your body a minute to try and regulate itself before screwing it up even more by inducing forced sleep?! She's certifiably insane.


She's sleeping 12 hours a day because she's popping benzos that the doctor gave her a few weeks ago. I didn't watch this video to see what she was bitching about, but if the doctor cut off her script, there is a thing called rebound insomnia that you can get when coming off benzos. It's fucking brutal... I was awake for days when it happened to me.


----------



## Henessey (Mar 22, 2018)

Omg, her face is sooooo big now and the 3rd chin has officially dropped.  What are you doing Chantal? Darn.


----------



## wheelpower (Mar 22, 2018)

She always drenches her sandwiches in mayo! She's getting 12 hours of sleep but looks horrible and tired


----------



## Gawdamit (Mar 22, 2018)

She's trying really hard to be entertaining but I can tell there's something wrong with her in this video. The whole thing is very sad to watch, smh


----------



## JaneThough (Mar 22, 2018)

Does she know that mayo is not vegan?


----------



## chocolateninjas (Mar 22, 2018)

JaneThough said:


> Does she know that mayo is not vegan?


She uses veginaise (just mayo without eggs) and disgustingly calls is "vaginaise"


----------



## starbucks (Mar 22, 2018)

I have a strong suspicion that when she paused the video she ate the first half of that enormous sandwich . When she came back you can tell she wasn't that hungry, as she was when she first started. That sub had to be 2 ft in length, it was messy because it must have had 2 pounds of food crammed into it.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Mar 22, 2018)

That orange thing she's drinking is Izze Clementine Sparkling Juice, it contains 21g of carbs, 19g of sugars and 7g of added sugars. It took me 30 seconds to find it, yet she goes on about how she hopes the drink doesn't have any "fake" sugar. Wtf is fake sugar? 

 Its also funny how she pretends not to want the rest of the sandwich but her eyes are literally bulging looking at it at 13:30, so pathetic.


----------



## Gawdamit (Mar 22, 2018)

I LMFAO when she told Bibi she loved him and he didn't respond


----------



## Ungern (Mar 22, 2018)

What is it with her flip-flopping between making her channels private and then go back to public again? It's really amazing how she can't stick to any decision, no matter what it is. Now she made her Instagram private, let's see how long that lasts. Not a big loss anyway, tons of selfies and pictures of food was the only content.


----------



## thejackal (Mar 22, 2018)

Ungern said:


> What is it with her flip-flopping between making her channels private and then go back to public again? It's really amazing how she can't stick to any decision, no matter what it is. Now she made her Instagram private, let's see how long that lasts. Not a big loss anyway, tons of selfies and pictures of food was the only content.



We're supposed to laugh at her but that last video was just disturbing and sad.  When she decided to show us the "real" chantal (thanks to the drugs I think) and just completely ham-handed the wrap and took three or four hungry hippo bites, consuming 1/3 of it a few seconds and her eyes rolled back into her head -- it was sad, disturbing.  Couldn't even laugh.  Just like watching an addict that hasn't hit rock bottom yet, but that is getting very close, and knowing that rock bottom might not come before something much worse.


----------



## whysoserious (Mar 23, 2018)

I wonder why she didn't want to do weight in but told that she's going to do it on 27th March and we'll see why...

You were right guys, this last video is terrifying. She looks her fattest in this one, acts like she's losing it and her eyes seem like they have their own life. Shooting from left to right, up and down, like never before.

I am now convinced that Bibi doesn't give a single fuck about her. I think he's just tired of the same shit every day.


----------



## Poogtail (Mar 23, 2018)

When she's describing the "sandwich artist" I guffawed so hard because I'm pretty sure she was just describing herself, pigface and all.


----------



## 89elbees (Mar 23, 2018)

It's not quite there yet, but I think we'll look back on this video and remember it as the turning point in her transition from lolcow to sadcow. Enjoy it while you can folks, I don't think she's going to be watchable for too much longer 

Best part was Bibi with the savage silence in response to Chantal saying she loved him. Ouch.


----------



## thejackal (Mar 23, 2018)

seems like Bibi is low key trolling her now with his vidya games.


----------



## Rotogravure (Mar 23, 2018)

The Youtube play button right over her nose covering most of her mouth but showing her teeth, and with her eyebrows, makes her look like a demented rabbit.


----------



## DongMiguel (Mar 23, 2018)

I thought she was only going to do mukbangs on Monday?


----------



## The hash slinging slasher (Mar 23, 2018)

she just can't stay away from the bread can she?


----------



## mogmogdog (Mar 24, 2018)

throughout the entire video she keeps apologizing for bibi's background noise but ironically the only thing that makes me jump in my seat are the HEEHEE noises


----------



## Dovahshit (Mar 24, 2018)

Rabbit Bones said:


> She's sleeping 12 hours a day because she's popping benzos that the doctor gave her a few weeks ago. I didn't watch this video to see what she was bitching about, but if the doctor cut off her script, there is a thing called rebound insomnia that you can get when coming off benzos. It's fucking brutal... I was awake for days when it happened to me.


 how long is she on it already?


----------



## weaselhat (Mar 25, 2018)

I'm glad she went for short nails this time.   It has to be nasty all the sauces she gets in those bling nails she likes to do.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Mar 25, 2018)

lol


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Mar 25, 2018)

Surprise, surprise, bowel movement talk at the end. She also randomly shows us her hair building fibers and then spends the last 20 seconds talking shit about the mall employees even though she admits they were kind and helpful. So much for only shit talking those who shit talk her.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Mar 25, 2018)

I cracked up when she claimed she ran up stairs. Bullshit, Chantal. 

I laughed even harder when she showed us the shit she uses to darken in her bald spots. Maybe if she didn't live off of white bread and deep fried cauliflower, she wouldn't be  going bald. 

She's wearing the same size as Amberlynne from Torrid... the dreaded 5xl.


----------



## Gawdamit (Mar 26, 2018)

Chantal is sounding more like Big Al in this latest video. That's fking creepy


----------



## whysoserious (Mar 26, 2018)

To be honest, I'd much rather see her lack of taste in fashion than watch her destroy her life with food. 
The problem is that I don't think she will be consistent with those type of videos (vlogs and hauls), because it takes more work to film it and you actually have to go out to vlog, which means walking and doing some other kind of activity. It would be the best for her to do vlogs, but she probably won't.


----------



## Broken Pussy (Mar 26, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> lol



I’m pretty sure that Kailyn has a black version of those sunglasses.


----------



## Gawdamit (Mar 26, 2018)

What does she need new clothes for? Are her old clothes all too tight?


----------



## thejackal (Mar 26, 2018)

As they walk into the mall (with chantal all huffing and puffing AL style) you can see chantal and her mom's reflection on the glass exterior and chantal looks like a waddling penguin.  Seems pretty obvious chantal's mom helps her out quite a bit with money.  I'm guessing she paid for the car repairs as well.


----------



## whysoserious (Mar 26, 2018)

thejackal said:


> As they walk into the mall (with chantal all huffing and puffing AL style) you can see chantal and her mom's reflection on the glass exterior and chantal looks like a waddling penguin.  Seems pretty obvious chantal's mom helps her out quite a bit with money.  I'm guessing she paid for the car repairs as well.


I think her mother took her shopping, because her birthday is this month.


----------



## wheelpower (Mar 26, 2018)

Lol did she just wear the shirt right out of the store? She is just like AL


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Mar 26, 2018)

Just to put this in perspective, Kingston is over 2 hours away from Ottawa. It's a charming little city with a bustling downtown - tons of stores and amazing restaurants. It actually has the most restaurants per capita in the country. There is always something going on downtown like hockey games, markets, festivals, live music behind City Hall, etc. Theres a university and 2 colleges so the population is young and lively.

Chantal went to the mall uptown, the Cataraqui Centre. It's really shit and has been struggling hard due to the success of downtown. It looks like they've done renovations since I was there last, but still. Chantal and her mother spent 4+ hours in the car to go to Torrid and eat tacos at the mall food court in one of the most food and experience rich cities in Ontario. Sad.


----------



## Gawdamit (Mar 26, 2018)

wheelpower said:


> Lol did she just wear the shirt right out of the store? She is just like AL



Maybe she busted the seems from lunch


----------



## wheelpower (Mar 26, 2018)

yeah so here's the new video where she eats a MASSIVE amount of Lebanese food (its okay, its vegetarian)


----------



## mogmogdog (Mar 26, 2018)

chantal would be so much more tolerable if she spent more time actually engaging with people who enjoyed her content than constantly trying to deflect every piece of criticism she gets : I 
she keeps lookin around like nuts the whole video. like she was waiting for someone to bust through her car window or something idk. it made it really stressful to watch for me


----------



## Gawdamit (Mar 27, 2018)

As usual, she pretends to save the rest of that massive amount of food for Bibi. Come on Chantal, if you can't be entertaining, at least be honest.


----------



## whysoserious (Mar 27, 2018)

Lol what happened to her fitbit? Wasn't she supposed to wear it and use it in her 'weight loss journey'?


----------



## ricecake (Mar 27, 2018)

mogmogdog said:


> she keeps lookin around like nuts the whole video. like she was waiting for someone to bust through her car window or something idk. it made it really stressful to watch for me


This is honestly my favorite part of her car binging videos. She is so terrified that someone will see her recording herself and/or eating. It's pretty fucked up and sad.


----------



## Gawdamit (Mar 27, 2018)

Man, those sideburns ... LMFAO ... and she has an ass crack on her chest. Not a good look


----------



## multiverse (Mar 27, 2018)

mogmogdog said:


> she keeps lookin around like nuts the whole video. like she was waiting for someone to bust through her car window or something idk. it made it really stressful to watch for me


Right? She looks insane, and terrified that someine will catch her binging. And you ARE binging amd you know it, Chantal. There's binge or don't binge. Not "well I wanted to binge but I compromised by getting a plile of fried, calorie dense takeout!"

Tahini sauce is 170 calories PER OUNCE. Hummus, like olive oil, clocks in at 100 calories per tablespoon. Like hummus, falafel is made of chickpeas, and densely caloric before being fried in olive oil. Combine all these things together and that "lunch" was either very close to, or exceeded, 2000 calories on its own, and you know it was only one of several binges.


----------



## Ungern (Mar 27, 2018)

Well, at least she's leaving her bed now, even if it is just for buying super sized clothes and a car binge. And I won't complain about the return of the shifty eyes, it was always fun when Chantal gave radom passerbys the evil eye in her car binge videos or bitched about people for the offence of standing around close to where she parked her car at 3am.

But it really baffles me that she's able to enjoy her food like this, you'd think constantly being on edge and afraid of every human being that comes into sight would make anyone lose their appetite.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Mar 27, 2018)

Weigh in video. She is blaming her failure on being vegan. You've got to be kidding me. How is her conclusion that it's the veganism that is the issue? She is much more stupid than I gave her credit for.

ETA: She claims to have read an article that said if you lose weight naturally you have a 1 - 2% chance of keeping it off in the long run, but that if you get WLS then there's a 90% chance of keeping the weight off.

Also this:


----------



## thejackal (Mar 27, 2018)

Her failure is not because she's vegan but vegan is not helping her (duh) and IMO she should ditch it.  She needs VASTLY more protein.  Less carbs.  Somehow she's got to get there.  I'd suggest Keto.  I think she could actually lose 50 lbs on Keto in about 6-8 months.

She also admitted she needs structure and needs to do CICO.  Baby steps, baby steps.  Actually seems like she's learned something from her failure.  We'll see!


----------



## ViolentPcpDolphin (Mar 27, 2018)

There are a lot of people commenting about keto on this new video. Maybe she will realize if you have 100 people telling you they do keto and it works for them, it cant be all bad.


----------



## Anna230760 (Mar 27, 2018)

Claims she's going to the gym every day Monday through Friday. Bets on how many times she actually goes? She really is a broken record.  You have a 90% chance to keep the weight off if you get surgery because you literally CAN'T eat like you used to. It forces you to eat differently.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Mar 27, 2018)

@ 6:20 the caption says "I went to Popeyes, video to follow" 

Chantal, you are fucked. Absolutely, completely, hopelessly fucked. Go back to OA or a therapist or SOMETHING!!! It's not veganism that is making you gain weight!!!


----------



## multiverse (Mar 27, 2018)

Anna230760 said:


> Claims she's going to the gym every day Monday through Friday. Bets on how many times she actually goes? She really is a broken record.  You have a 90% chance to keep the weight off if you get surgery because you literally CAN'T eat like you used to. It forces you to eat differently.


Bull and shit, she goes to the gym to work out. Maybe she goes to buy a sandwich once a week.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Mar 27, 2018)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Weigh in video. She is blaming her failure on being vegan. You've got to be kidding me. How is her conclusion that it's the veganism that is the issue? She is much more stupid than I gave her credit for.
> 
> ETA: She claims to have read an article that said if you lose weight naturally you have a 1 - 2% chance of keeping it off in the long run, but that if you get WLS then there's a 90% chance of keeping the weight off.
> 
> ...


Chantal knows veganism has nothing to do with her weight gain or lack of loss.  She's an addict.  Addicts make excuses in order to continue with their substance abuse. Compulsive shoppers are buying early for Christmas or because this sale is too good to pass up.  Most opiate addicts have the worst stomach/back/leg pain ever experienced and justify every pill.  Every alcoholic had just two drinks, officer, and besides, they only drink beer now!  

At this point Chantal knows, really knows, about as much about dieting as the sort of nutritionist who is certified to work at gyms.  Not dietician level but she knows how many kilocalories equals a pound of body fat.  She probably knows the calorie and fat count in all her favorite foods.  Lack of info or stupidity is not the problem.  She's not a Slaton.  She's not some pig ignorant half-wit who genuinely doesn't know fried chickpeas and greasy naan is no different than the equivalent mass of food from Burger King.  She's not even as stupid as AmberLynn.  She knows exactly what she is doing because it is the ruse she engages in to continue to binge while courting "you go girl" comments from insipid enablers (while deleting more critical comments).

Chantal ricochets from one stupid fad diet or rational eating plan to the next because each one enables her to continue with the fiction that she wants to lose weight while maintaining her binge eating.  If she goes keto it won't be any better.  Keto permits a high fat, moderate protein, low carb, low sugar intake that many find far more sating than traditional salad-heavy, low fat yogurt/cottage cheese-style diets.  But you still have to be conscious of how much you are eating.  Chantal will eat a bucket of chicken followed by ice cream for a single meal and consider herself to be on a ketogenic diet.  And in two months she'll say it didn't work and she will toss the keto diet in favor of the all french fry diet or some such nonsense.  

Also, I hope that if Chantal is reading here she sees that she really needs to ignore all the statistics about who loses weight and how long they keep it off.  There are dozens of different ways information about weight loss is gathered and the types of patient/participant data varies from casual dieters who were never overweight but wanted to shift ten pounds because they felt they looked better to the frightening human landslides seen on My 600 Pound Life.  The National Weight Control Registry puts the number of successful weight loss candidates around 10% of those who lose weight and keep it off for a year and even that relatively generous statistic - higher than most - is useless.

Consider this:  Say a super morbidly obese woman loses 250 pounds. She begins at 380 and ends her weight loss at 130.  A year or two later she's gained back 50 pounds but that is all she gains back for the rest of her life.  She remains 200 pounds lighter, around 180 consistently, until her heart stops due to old age.  Many studies consider her a weight loss failure because she failed to keep off all the weight she initially lost.  But she weighs 180, she's saved her knees and back, she can exercise and travel with ease, she reversed diabetes, high blood pressure and high cholesterol, and she can buy clothes anywhere she wants.  This person is in all the statistics Chantal and those like her use to justify failure.


----------



## thejackal (Mar 27, 2018)

New video, meat is back:






One of her biggest problems is that she just eats TOO FAST.   Slow down girl.  Give your body time to feel full.  She hardly even chews her food she just throws it back like a baby bird.


----------



## Rotogravure (Mar 27, 2018)

thejackal said:


> New video, meat is back:



So uh. I've never been vegan or anything but this seems like one of the worst ways to welcome your gut back to meat?  Or is a scorched earth approach okay?


----------



## thejackal (Mar 27, 2018)

Rotogravure said:


> So uh. I've never been vegan or anything but this seems like one of the worst ways to welcome your gut back to meat?  Or is a scorched earth approach okay?



the funniest part of the video was when she's dipping a tender (with a massive amount of deep fried breading on it) in full fat ranch and says "but I won't be eating a lot of fat because fat messes with my stomach".

the saddest part was when she took her first bite of ranch soaked fried chicken, her eyes rolled back and she exclaimed "that bite made being fat worth it".

She's right.  She needs serious help.  Not just fat chantal - you are morbidly obese.  it's not worth it.


----------



## Anna230760 (Mar 27, 2018)

Oh the irony in listening to her babble about how she's going to lose weight with "Discipline, *Stops for fork full of mac and cheese* That's the most key thing." She's already setting herself up for failure by allowing herself a cheat day. She cannot have a cheat day. 10 bucks says she stopped somewhere for another meal on her way home.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Mar 28, 2018)

Anna230760 said:


> Oh the irony in listening to her babble about how she's going to lose weight with "Discipline, *Stops for fork full of mac and cheese* That's the most key thing." She's already setting herself up for failure by allowing herself a cheat day. She cannot have a cheat day. 10 bucks says she stopped somewhere for another meal on her way home.



Before she starts eating she accidentally says, "I'll get to what I ate and then I'll talk ... or what I'm eating." I think that was a Freudian slip. 



Rotogravure said:


> So uh. I've never been vegan or anything but this seems like one of the worst ways to welcome your gut back to meat?  Or is a scorched earth approach okay?



I don't know how long she was vegan for but if you're vegan for any substantial period of time your body can stop producing the enzymes required to break down meat, resulting in a bad reaction to ingesting animal products.

This has become morbidly depressing. It's honestly getting to the point where it isn't entertaining anymore, just really, really sad.


----------



## Gawdamit (Mar 28, 2018)

If she doesn't like soda then why did she order it? That absolutely makes no sense. Her favorite is suppose to be water. She's full of shit. That whole Popeye's video was Chantal full of shit. Chantal is going to the gym every day and is going to cook more at home. More shit talk from Chantal., just like Big Al.


----------



## chocolateninjas (Mar 28, 2018)

Could you imagine a Dr. Phil episode on this woman?


----------



## mogmogdog (Mar 28, 2018)

the best part about these new developments is regardless of whether or not veganism has been helping her weight loss efforts, now that she's ruffled the feathers of the vegan community she's probably lost the support of a significant portion of her subscribers. iirc amberlynn breaking her commitment to veganism was the beginning of her downfall too.
i really hope they start holding her accountable in the future


----------



## Octomet (Mar 28, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> If she doesn't like soda then why did she order it? That absolutely makes no sense. Her favorite is suppose to be water.


I thought it was mighty convenient she started using tumblers you couldn't really see inside of (like the all black one). I suspect it stopped always being water, as she claimed.


----------



## Can I get an Amen? (Mar 28, 2018)

I haven’t seen the video yet but I’m actually surprised she ended her vegan streak. I thought that was her primary justification  for eating tons of crap. She could claim a “healthy vegan lifestyle” to her viewers and to herself while still binge eating.


----------



## whysoserious (Mar 28, 2018)

She should start by going to the therapist. A person who will actually explain to her what is going on with her psychologically, help her understand why she is this conflicted with herself and how to overcome what is holding her back and reach her goals.  It is very hard for addicts to battle an addiction without any help. 

It really seems like she has a lot more problems of psychological nature than just overeating. Like a lot of you mentioned - weird behavior while in public, not having any friends, a lack of attention from her partner, etc. - those are big problems too and unresolved will probably drag her down in her depression which will then lead to binge eating all the time. 
Also, she doesn't have a job. Now... it would be ok if she was making a decent amount on YT but with her content and views, she's not making a lot. Maybe a couple hundred a month. How much is it? One week of eating out? What I'm trying to say is that financial problems could play another big role in her life.


----------



## XXIchic (Mar 28, 2018)

Octomet said:


> I thought it was mighty convenient she started using tumblers you couldn't really see inside of (like the all black one).



If she was drinking as much as water as she claims she would've flushed out a LOT of weight by now.


----------



## shakingmyhead (Mar 28, 2018)

Rotogravure said:


> So uh. I've never been vegan or anything but this seems like one of the worst ways to welcome your gut back to meat?  Or is a scorched earth approach okay?



I personally don't believe that Chantal was vegan at all. Maybe for a week or two, but like she always says "you guys only see what i eat on camera!!!". We know she was binging off camera and it would be wholly unsurprising if she was binging on non-vegan food and the "vegan" thing was just an attempt to placate her critics. Once she realized that wasn't working, she dropped it.


----------



## chocolateninjas (Mar 28, 2018)

whysoserious said:


> She should start by going to the therapist. A person who will actually explain to her what is going on with her psychologically, help her understand why she is this conflicted with herself and how to overcome what is holding her back and reach her goals.  It is very hard for addicts to battle an addiction without any help.
> 
> It really seems like she has a lot more problems of psychological nature than just overeating. Like a lot of you mentioned - weird behavior while in public, not having any friends, a lack of attention from her partner, etc. - those are big problems too and unresolved will probably drag her down in her depression which will then lead to binge eating all the time.
> Also, she doesn't have a job. Now... it would be ok if she was making a decent amount on YT but with her content and views, she's not making a lot. Maybe a couple hundred a month. How much is it? One week of eating out? What I'm trying to say is that financial problems could play another big role in her life.


Honestly I believe Chantal knows exactly what's wrong with her, knows exactly why she does what she does. She just doesn't truly hold herself accountable and doesn't have anyone who seems to care enough about her to force her and keep her in check. It's like she needs a rehab situation.


----------



## Gawdamit (Mar 28, 2018)

She's going to treat weight loss as a job. Honey, you haven't had a job for over a year


----------



## whysoserious (Mar 28, 2018)

chocolateninjas said:


> Honestly I believe Chantal knows exactly what's wrong with her, knows exactly why she does what she does. She just doesn't truly hold herself accountable and doesn't have anyone who seems to care enough about her to force her and keep her in check. It's like she needs a rehab situation.



That's true  She is in her own loop and she doesn't know how to get out/doesn't want to get out but she really should. If only someone shook her, someone who she finds accountable/important/educated to do it.
I think you're right. There are rehabs for overeaters and she should try it. 
In her latest video she talks about surgery and how she doesn't want to do it but she WILL have to do it if she doesn't lose weight by herself. Come on, really? No doctor will operate her unless they see that she can lose weight by herself. If you are that obese, that addicted to food, are not able to lose any of it by restricting your diet, they won't do surgery on you. Period. They can't have another patient who will gain it again.


----------



## Angry New Ager (Mar 28, 2018)

Rotogravure said:


> So uh. I've never been vegan or anything but this seems like one of the worst ways to welcome your gut back to meat?  Or is a scorched earth approach okay?


Powerlevel: I was once vegan, for two full years. Then a bunch of life shit happened that made it pretty much impossible to continue as a vegan, so I went back to occasionally eating animal products. The first animal protein I ate was a fast food cheeseburger, and I suffered no ill effects. Maybe if I'd been vegan for five, 10, 15 years or more I would have had a different experience, but it wasn't a problem. 

And to drag this comment back on-topic, I don't believe Chantal's been a dedicated vegan for any length of time. I have no doubt she's been cheating all along, as well as claiming certain things are vegan when they're not (creamy sauces and dressings, for example). She's such an addict, and her eating is so out of control--if she can't stick to any attempts at restricting her diet for weight loss, how am I supposed to believe she can restrict her diet in any other way? 

I think a major part of her pleasure in devouring those chicken nuggets was due to not having to lie and pretend she's a vegan anymore.


----------



## 89elbees (Mar 28, 2018)

Ffs. Obviously she's not the sharpest tool in the shed, but there's no way she's dumb enough to not understand why she isn't losing weight. It has nothing to do with veganism. Veganism limits your options, and those remaining tend to be healthier, but 4000 calories of vegan food in a day is going to make you gain just as much weight as 4000 calories of meat and dairy. Obviously there are other reasons to try to stick to healthy foods, but for weight loss in and of itself, a calorie is a calorie and it doesn't matter where it comes from. She's eating too much. Point blank. Not rocket science.

Her lack of commitment is so frustrating. Obviously she's an addict, but goddamn. She has even less willpower and dedication than Amberlynn, and that's saying something. Chantal, how many fucking videos have you made saying this is "day 1" of your weight loss? How many videos have you made following that up with an "oops I failed?" How many of those videos have been made in the year 2018 alone? _How do you not see the fucking pattern?_


----------



## shakingmyhead (Mar 28, 2018)

I don't have a screenshot, unfortunately, but it looks like Chantal took down her most recent weigh-in and vlog where she discussed her "new weightloss plan" etc.

If anyone is interested, she weighed in at 374.something (I think it was 374.6). For reference, the last weigh in two weeks ago was 370.0.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Mar 28, 2018)

shakingmyhead said:


> I don't have a screenshot, unfortunately, but it looks like Chantal took down her most recent weigh-in and vlog where she discussed her "new weightloss plan" etc.
> 
> If anyone is interested, she weighed in at 374.something (I think it was 374.6). For reference, the last weigh in two weeks ago was 370.0.



I still see it. It's on her main channel, not her vlog channel.


----------



## shakingmyhead (Mar 28, 2018)

AlabamaWhitman said:


> I still see it. It's on her main channel, not her vlog channel.



Oops! My bad.

On today’s episode of "I watched it so you don’t have to”.. Chantal’s “Birthday Vlog 2018"






Chantal starts the video by talking to her cat “Shaaammm,” in deep, creepy voices asking if he wants to make out. Then she sings happy birthday to herself in front of the camera, she’s wearing her new black Torrid top and those “Love” heart earrings she bought. She said she’s going out with her friends, including Rena. They’re going to “Fat Boys Smokehouse BBQ”…she’s gonna eat “aalllll the mac and cheese”.

She then says that she’s not going to share any of her weightloss journey (even though in the Popeye’s video she said she likes holding herself accountable) but that DOESN’T MEAN SHE’S GIVING UP (don’t worry guys). She briefly acknowledges her inconsistency in saying that it will be public, and then quitting, and then starting, and then quitting.  “For now I’m going to do whatever the fuck I want.”

Cut to Chantal vlogging in the car…the camera is behind her steering wheel and we have a very unflattering angle and she’s dancing (?) and singing. 

Cut to Rena being in the car, Chantal points the camera at her and makes her tell everyone what she got Chantal for her birthday (Lush giftcard and a card). 

While they’re waiting to pick their other friends up, Chantal says she wants to pick up “birthday donuts”…Rena says that she won’t eat any before dinner because it’ll ruin her dinner. 

Cut to Chantal with half a dozen donuts, showing the camera, pulling one out and eating it in front of the camera, with Rena in the car. As she’s eating, they’re talking about a disgusting episode of Hoarders. She’s basically doing a mukbang (loud eating noises and stuff) with someone else in the car…Rena is sitting silently…this is uncomfortable. 

Chantal asks if Rena has eaten anything today, Rena starts describing her lunch and Chantal is rolling her eyes back, shoving maple bacon donut in her mouth. However, she stops and her ears perk up when Rena mentions chocolate.

Cut to Chantal’s plate at dinner, Mac & Cheese and a chopped chicken, BBQ sandwich.

Chantal spends the last 30 seconds of the vlog spooning mac and cheese into her mouth while her friends eat silently.


----------



## chocolateninjas (Mar 28, 2018)

Even other YouTubers are done with her shit


----------



## Rotogravure (Mar 28, 2018)

I can't figure out her position sitting in the car.  I know she's not that tall, but her head is touching the ceiling of the car?  Also that last bite of donut she shoves in her mouth is massive, Jesus.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Mar 28, 2018)

Did anyone else catch her suddenly stopping herself at 5:17? It sounds to me like she wanted to say that they were going to get other friends she doesnt really like but she must have realized on time what she was about to say and stopped. 

Also, how fucking sad, shes all dressed up, her friend isnt and the restaurant looks empty, must have been around 5pm or something. Why didnt Bibi go? 

So she had Popeyes yesterday, today donughts, mac and cheese, chicken bbq sandwich etc. RIP.


----------



## thejackal (Mar 28, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> Did anyone else catch her suddenly stopping herself at 5:17? It sounds to me like she wanted to say that they were going to get other friends she doesnt really like but she must have realized on time what she was about to say and stopped.
> 
> Also, how fucking sad, shes all dressed up, her friend isnt and the restaurant looks empty, must have been around 5pm or something. Why didnt Bibi go?
> 
> So she had Popeyes yesterday, today donughts, mac and cheese, chicken bbq sandwich etc. RIP.



the video was too cringey even for me.  I couldn't watch it through to the end.  ugh.  it's one thing to see her stuff her face, it's another to just see how incredibly deadend her entire existence is.


----------



## Anna230760 (Mar 29, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> Also, how fucking sad, shes all dressed up, her friend isnt and the restaurant looks empty, must have been around 5pm or something. Why didnt Bibi go?



What's funny is the way she made Rina say what she got her for her birthday  shows Bibi clearly didn't even get her anything or she'd of been sure to show that off.  BTW, how old did she just turn?


----------



## 89elbees (Mar 29, 2018)

Classic Chantal. Disappointment at her weight gain and plans to change course, followed by a Popeye's binge video later the same day, followed by shoveling donuts in her face in the car and deciding to not share her so-called weight loss with YouTube anymore. We'll go through the same cycle at least twice in April. Bet.

She's _so _much more aggravating than other obese ~weight loss journey~ YouTubers, even the ones generally accepted to be complete trainwreck lolcows, and I can't quite put my finger on why. Is it the crazy eyes? The cat voice? The complete lack of any consistency or willpower? All of it? Probably all of it.


----------



## Gawdamit (Mar 29, 2018)

Clearly she's on a binge right now. The only difference now is, she's showing it on camera instead of hiding it from us.


----------



## wheelpower (Mar 29, 2018)

My god that was depressing, all dressed up for her birthday dinner in an empty restaurant. I had to stop at the donut part, it was too cringey. This video pretty much solidifies that Bibi doesn't give a shit about Chantal AT ALL

EDIT: just noticed she was up moderating the comments at 3am this morning, get it together Chantal


----------



## Gawdamit (Mar 29, 2018)

wheelpower said:


> My god that was depressing, all dressed up for her birthday dinner in an empty restaurant. I had to stop at the donut part, it was too cringey. This video pretty much solidifies that Bibi doesn't give a shit about Chantal AT ALL
> 
> EDIT: just noticed she was up moderating the comments at 3am this morning, get it together Chantal




She has karatejoe moderate comments for her so its either her or him


----------



## Ciscoipphone (Mar 29, 2018)

The saddest part for me was when the donuts possessed her. She swallowed that first donut in a second and before finishing the last bite of her first donut she was already grabbing at another one. A bite of donut in one hand, a full donut in another, still chewing on the first donut and ignoring her friend in the car.


----------



## Gawdamit (Mar 29, 2018)

I hate to admit this, but I love when she pigs out. It's very entertaining for me to watch. I hated when she was vegan. It was such a farce.


----------



## XXIchic (Mar 29, 2018)

Did her friend turn emo? She sounded super annoyed at Chantal's suggestion to gobble down on donuts before the main reason for going out (dinner) haha...Chantal lacks so much discipline. So she had dinner with her friends but not with Bibi? Where was he? Did he play videogames the entire time/day?


----------



## Ciscoipphone (Mar 29, 2018)

To be fair she barely remembered her own birthday when you watch her Popeye binge. She makes the resolution to start a new diet and suddenly realized its her birthday. With the lack of routine all her days blur into one. I wonder if the birthday dinner was planned or if she suddenly requested for a gathering upon realising the date. 



XXIchic said:


> Did her friend turn emo? She sounded super annoyed at Chantal's suggestion to gobble down on donuts before the main reason for going out (dinner) haha...Chantal lacks so much discipline. So she had dinner with her friends but not with Bibi? Where was he? Did he play videogames the entire time/day?


----------



## Redox (Mar 29, 2018)

I noticed at 7:10 she does that evil "SHH" sound again and she did that in previous videos. Even her friend doesn't know wtf that was about. Did the excess adipose damage her brain so bad she developed some sorta Tourettes? 

It sounds so evil , like some old hag trying to scare a small child.


----------



## whysoserious (Mar 29, 2018)

Jesus. Fucking. Christ. Her eating this donut was the most disturbing thing I ever saw in her videos. How exceptional do you have to be to moan and roll your eyes like that
1. because of the single fucking donut
2. in front of your best friend (and probably the only friend) ?

It kind of seems like her friend didn't really want to go and I get it. I would be so embarrassed to sit in that car, next to Chantal eating like a pig. 

Those 3 minutes (her eating that donut) actually show why SOME mukbang channels should be demonetized.


----------



## weaselhat (Mar 29, 2018)

Redox said:


> I noticed at 7:10 she does that evil "SHH" sound again and she did that in previous videos. Even her friend doesn't know wtf that was about. Did the excess adipose damage her brain so bad she developed some sorta Tourettes?
> 
> It sounds so evil , like some old hag trying to scare a small child.


It sounded to me like she wanted to exclaim "SHIT!!" but curbed it.  To show how much she was enjoying that pre-dinner donut.  She better enjoy being mobile now, because at the rate she's going, it isn't going to be long before she's bedbound from her massive girth.


----------



## Ungern (Mar 29, 2018)

Redox said:


> I noticed at 7:10 she does that evil "SHH" sound again and she did that in previous videos. Even her friend doesn't know wtf that was about. Did the excess adipose damage her brain so bad she developed some sorta Tourettes?
> 
> It sounds so evil , like some old hag trying to scare a small child.


Maybe that was directed at the voice of her guilty conscience, which was just telling her that she's killing herself with this gluttony.

She might not give a fuck at the moment and binge without constraint, but the next video where she's utterly depressed and talks about being a pathetic failure for letting herself go like this is bound to happen. Always the same with her, rinse and repeat.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Mar 29, 2018)

Redox said:


> I noticed at 7:10 she does that evil "SHH" sound again and she did that in previous videos. Even her friend doesn't know wtf that was about. Did the excess adipose damage her brain so bad she developed some sorta Tourettes?
> 
> It sounds so evil , like some old hag trying to scare a small child.



Anyone know what other videos she did it in?


----------



## Octomet (Mar 29, 2018)

Ungern said:


> She might not give a fuck at the moment and binge without constraint, but the next video where she's utterly depressed and talks about being a pathetic failure for letting herself go like this is bound to happen. Always the same with her, rinse and repeat.


Do you think she'll admit to cracking 400lbs? It'll just take a few more binges and letting go of the wall during weigh ins.


----------



## Redox (Mar 29, 2018)

At 2:24 , as she reluctantly swallows the yucky vegetable she shakes violently and does the SHHHH again. I find that terrifying. Morbidly obese with an attitude, not surprised not many like her, if anyone.

I'm surprised nobody talks about this, it's pretty fucked up. How many people you see doing that outta nowhere?


----------



## RussianBlonde (Mar 29, 2018)

I think she has some sort of Tourette's, either that or maybe its her way of shivering with pleasure when food enters her gob. Either way its disturbing as fuck, wonder if shes done it in other videos, if yes I hope HealthNut does a compilation.

Also, looks like militant vegans are after her now. Should be funny, militant vegans are normally rather psychotic and have too much time on their hands so they may want to make her life hell. Especially that she didnt return to being a carnivore subtly, she just posted a Popeyes mukbang and munched on that chicken like it was her last meal . And before she preached about being vegan for ethical reasons and all that crap.


----------



## Ciscoipphone (Mar 29, 2018)

I think it's a way to tell people to shut up cause she doesn't want to hear anything at the moment and all she wants is herself and the food, not to be disturbed by other humans



RussianBlonde said:


> I think she has some sort of Tourette's, either that or maybe its her way of shivering with pleasure when food enters her gob. Either way its disturbing as fuck, wonder if shes done it in other videos, if yes I hope HealthNut does a compilation.
> 
> Also, looks like militant vegans are after her now. Should be funny, militant vegans are normally rather psychotic and have too much time on their hands so they may want to make her life hell. Especially that she didnt return to being a carnivore subtly, she just posted a Popeyes mukbang and munched on that chicken like it was her last meal . And before she preached about being vegan for ethical reasons and all that crap.


----------



## DongMiguel (Mar 29, 2018)

It's like she's just a Canadian knockoff of Amberlynn Reid ... right down to pissing off the vegans for going back to meat after making a big stink over cutting it out of her diet. I mean, just like with AL, you can see the weight gain over the year in her videos. She continually talks about the need to diet, just like AL, and then gets on her soap box about the most recent diet fad, just like AL does. Of course, just like AL, she utterly fails and deflects by going after her haters. I feel like I'm just watching a poorer, less interesting adaption of an already shitty show.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Mar 29, 2018)

The episode of Hoarders that Chantel references in her birthday video is featured in a recent video made by one of Amberlynn's "haydurz". The fact that she had recently watched it is telling.  I'd be willing to bet she watches all the Amberlynn "hate" videos.


----------



## thejackal (Mar 29, 2018)

Wow, I'm an OG follower and never really picked up on that obvious tic she has.  Good sleuthing.


hotcheetospuffs said:


> The episode of Hoarders that Chantel references in her birthday video is featured in a recent video made by one of Amberlynn's "haydurz". The fact that she had recently watched it is telling.  I'd be willing to bet she watches all the Amberlynn "hate" videos.



chantal basically does three things all day:

1) sleep/eat
2) watch youtube
3) comment and delete comments on youtube

That's it.  She makes AL look like an active, busy person.


----------



## wheelpower (Mar 29, 2018)

Wow that SHH thing is disturbing, does she not find it concerning that she seems so have an uncontrollable tic?  or does she think its just one of her quirks? TEEHEE


----------



## Dovahshit (Mar 29, 2018)

DongMiguel said:


> It's like she's just a Canadian knockoff of Amberlynn Reid ... right down to pissing off the vegans for going back to meat after making a big stink over cutting it out of her diet. I mean, just like with AL, you can see the weight gain over the year in her videos. She continually talks about the need to diet, just like AL, and then gets on her soap box about the most recent diet fad, just like AL does. Of course, just like AL, she utterly fails and deflects by going after her haters. I feel like I'm just watching a poorer, less interesting adaption of an already shitty show.


the only things that seperates them are:

chantals weigh-ins seem go be genuine.
isnt as stupid as amberlynn.


----------



## hungryhippo (Mar 29, 2018)

Her latest video, on her fast food kick since she isn't vegan anymore. Funny how she says to ignore the haters when she talks shit and tells them to fuck off in every single video of hers.

EDIT: TEEHEE. HEE. Isn't she 35 now? She's so obnoxious and unpleasant, I can't stop watching.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Mar 29, 2018)

Holy fucking shit, imagine your life being so sad and void of anything that the most exciting story you have to tell about your birthday is of a handicapped man looking at you while you ate at Swiss Chalet (fast food/take out restaurant that also has table service) with your grandmother. While shoving McDonalds down your maw.

ETA lol in the comments she asked what the NICU is.....this dumb bitch


----------



## mogmogdog (Mar 29, 2018)

oh my god she's just trolling her subscribers now.


----------



## Gawdamit (Mar 29, 2018)

The mentally challenged man who was staring at her, I'm surprised she didn't say it looked like he wanted to have sex with her

She ate that Big Mac meal like she had a 5 minute lunch break

Wanna bet there was another Big Mac waiting for her on the side line


----------



## wheelpower (Mar 29, 2018)

So does she cut/shave her side burns? Why??


----------



## Anna230760 (Mar 29, 2018)

She eats soooo fast! She has to stop mid sentence to shove 12 fries in at once. :/ I've never seen her police her comments section so hard either. She really doesn't care what those haters think.


----------



## Gawdamit (Mar 29, 2018)

wheelpower said:


> So does she cut/shave her side burns? Why??




Because her sideburns are growing on her face like a beard. I wouldn't be surprised if she has facial hair which is common amongst the morbidly obese


----------



## DongMiguel (Mar 30, 2018)

thejackal said:


> Wow, I'm an OG follower and never really picked up on that obvious tic she has.  Good sleuthing.
> 
> 
> chantal basically does three things all day:
> ...



Don't forget that she literally watches the same episode of Unsolved Mysteries every goddamn day.


----------



## Can I get an Amen? (Mar 30, 2018)

Ciscoipphone said:


> I think it's a way to tell people to shut up cause she doesn't want to hear anything at the moment and all she wants is herself and the food, not to be disturbed by other humans



I completely agree. Like “be quiet and  let me enjoy this.”


----------



## Kelly Bundy (Mar 30, 2018)

I haven't checked on Chantal for a while but I'm not surprised that she failed as a vegan and is gaining weight fairly rapidly. Plant-based diets work amazingly at weight loss if you aren't too big of a fan of meat and focus on whole foods. She ate just vegan junk food which is as bad as eating normal junk food. Now she's shoving down all the animal products and meat she gets on her hands. This was bound to happen from the start.  
I bet she'll be around 400 lbs by May. Chantal definitely is the Amber Reid of Canada.


----------



## whysoserious (Mar 30, 2018)

She actually mentions AL in this video. She says that ALs haters are watching her videos and leaving comments or something like that. BTW look at her like/dislike ratio since she announced she's not vegan anymore. Also, she gets more views. I'm pretty convinced that switching to not being vegan was because of two factors:
1. She didn't lose any weight. Actually gained it. And people started catching up to the fact that vegan doesn't mean healthy if you eat those type of vegan food + maybe she's vegan only on camera.
2. She must be low on money. She's not stupid. She knows what will get her views.

There is a lot of people mentioning AL here. You may not agree with me, but I kinda like AL. I don't agree with what she's doing, but at least she has some hobbies and is funny sometimes, while Chantal is boring, annoying and her life revolves around nothing else but deleting comments, sleeping and eating.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Mar 30, 2018)

hungryhippo said:


> Her latest video, on her fast food kick since she isn't vegan anymore. Funny how she says to ignore the haters when she talks shit and tells them to fuck off in every single video of hers.
> 
> EDIT: TEEHEE. HEE. Isn't she 35 now? She's so obnoxious and unpleasant, I can't stop watching.



Even though she eats disturbingly quickly, her food must be cold by the time she gets to it.  She goes and gets it or has it delivered, so it's cooling in the car as the food makes its way to her apartment.  Then she sets it up in front of her camera and dithers for the first couple of minutes before unhinging her jaw and swallowing giant gulps of food.  It has to be lukewarm at best, which seems unappetizing.  But then again she's not really tasting her meals, her orgasmic eye rolls be damned.  

None of her food looks good.  That mac and cheese from her birthday meal was gummy and dry looking.  The sauce on her chicken sandwich looked revolting.  Those Popeyes chicken strips looked stringy and like the batter coating made up most of the strip.  And McDonalds is what it is, but it's hard to say it ever looks good.  

That's what so baffling to me.  She doesn't seem to be enjoying this very much because the food is very low quality, looks gross and she crams it down barely tasting it.  It's almost like she's trained her brain to release dopamine the moment she opens her mouth, bypassing the need to taste a food before feeling satisfied or pleased with the texture and flavors.  

Also, when you are as isolated as Chantal, you get buggy.  Expect more strange tics, manic eye rolling, and similar the longer she remains unemployed and cut off from people.  Left to our own devices, most people will hum or tap our fingers without being aware if it until we are in the presence of other people. Chantal gets very little feedback from others - even Bibi seems to ignore her - and the longer she stays cut off the weirder her mannerisms will become.


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Mar 30, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> Foodie Beauty Deleted Video "No More Weightloss" Dec 16 2017
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQ2i7ZsBvAk


Look how much her face has bloated up since this video, it's only been what 4-5 months?!

but also, this is evidence its just an eternal cycle. I expect in a couple months (maybe even weeks) she'll be taking up the weightloss journey again. unless, that is, she's completely given up, and decided to just balloon up into oblivion. which by the looks of her latest food choices she very well may be headed that way.


----------



## Ungern (Mar 30, 2018)

You just gotta love having some trusty enablers.


----------



## Jen'sPen (Mar 30, 2018)

I began following her on youtube because of her story times. I think she is a good story teller, and enjoyed listening to her various past interactions, and sordid situations that she often found herself in.

I don't want to say that I care about her, because I don't know her, but I don't want to see her get sicker.
I'm just confused.
She talked about animal welfare but I was under the impression that her going 'vegan' was mainly because of her failing health.
How did she go from drinking teas, and seeing some alt/holistic person in attempts to shrink her ovarian cysts so that she wouldn't have to have a cyst removal surgery to this?

Seems she'll talk about the haters and her weight all day long, but her cysts are not mentioned during her recent binges. Then, most recently, admits to seeing weight-loss surgery is in her future...


----------



## Rotogravure (Mar 30, 2018)

I can't concentrate on anything but her ridiculous hair.  She needs to not cut her side hair, it's driving me batty.


----------



## thejackal (Mar 30, 2018)

I'm sorry is this the rinse or repeat section of her cycle?  Christ.  You can set your watch to this shit.


----------



## Gawdamit (Mar 30, 2018)

She spent $145 on animal products and can't eat any of it now. Animal products make her sick to her stomach. WTF is wrong with her?


----------



## thejackal (Mar 30, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> She spent $145 on animal products and can't eat any of it now. Animal products make her sick to her stomach. WTF is wrong with her?



It's not the meat making her stomach sick it's her ovarian cysts and her hormonal problems caused by being morbidly obese.  She just wants to blame ANYTHING but her weight.


----------



## Gawdamit (Mar 30, 2018)

thejackal said:


> It's not the meat making her stomach sick it's her ovarian cysts and her hormonal problems caused by being morbidly obese.  She just wants to blame ANYTHING but her weight.



She wasn't sick to her stomach when she was eating those chicken strips. She looked so happy and excited, I thought she was going to orgasm.


----------



## Can I get an Amen? (Mar 30, 2018)

thejackal said:


> I'm sorry is this the rinse or repeat section of her cycle?  Christ.  You can set your watch to this shit.



Oh lord, queue up the sad music and prepare for an influx of ass pats.


----------



## starbucks (Mar 30, 2018)

She admits to smelling like fritos, what a train wreck


----------



## Henessey (Mar 30, 2018)

This one is an idiot. She makes it super hard to be liked.  Always looking for pity in her audience. At least AL is consistent in what she makes up in her head unlike the epic foolish Chantal.


----------



## wheelpower (Mar 30, 2018)

Buckle up folks, looks like she's going into full meltdown mode


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Mar 30, 2018)

starbucks said:


> She admits to smelling like fritos, what a train wreck


Hoo boy.  When human beings smell like Fritos it points to a bacterial overgrowth somewhere on their body.  Not a big deal most of the time - some people smell like Fritos after exercising and a shower or fresh clothes will remedy it but Chantal isn't exercising.  Worse, if she stinks of Fritos because of a bacterial overgrowth, if she gets a small cut, like from an annoyed cat lashing out, and the bacteria enters her blood stream, she could end up with a pseudomonas infection.  Healthy adults can shake off a pseudomonas infection with antibiotics, but Chantal's body is already under so much stress.  Such an infection could be dire for her.

In short, pay attention to how your body smells.  It can point to something being very wrong and when you are as fat as Chantal a very minor thing, like bacterial overgrowth on the skin, can have serious cascading effects with your health.


----------



## Gawdamit (Mar 30, 2018)

eeewww, she's disgusting. I've never seen anything like it


----------



## stonemask (Mar 30, 2018)

She's gotta be doing this for views... She has to just be a troll. She feels bad that she bought meat product groceries? She didn't look like she felt bad chowing down on Popeyes & McDonalds. Psycho.


----------



## Anna230760 (Mar 30, 2018)

I had to chuckle at her saying she "Read a lot of literature." I don't see Chantal reading scholarly journals or cracking any kind of a book. You mean you did a Google search and watched a Netflix documentary?


----------



## thejackal (Mar 30, 2018)

Anna230760 said:


> I had to chuckle at her saying she "Read a lot of literature." I don't see Chantal reading scholarly journals or cracking any kind of a book. You mean you did a Google search and watched a Netflix documentary?



Totally.  Chantal would be the idiot on Who Wants to a be Millionaire using the lifeline on the first question.  Which of the following is not a planet...Mars...Venus...Earth...The Moon -- better go to the audience!


----------



## foodiebloobie (Mar 30, 2018)

Hi! Forever lurking, but I had to make an account to join the convo about Chantal. 

Her most recent melt-down is amazing. I was shocked at how quickly she was full of regret and taking back her "no fucks given" attitude after only 3 on camera binges. She had me going there for a little while. I was expecting a whole FA moment on her channel but the post binge regret came first.


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Mar 31, 2018)

I can't believe people think she actually went vegan for animal welfare and not because she thought it would be a quick fix weight loss solution.  How often do animal product addicts become vegan suddenly after 35 years - at the convenient time of ovarian cysts. Right.


In other words, I need to make more videos of this train wreck.


----------



## Lunatic Fringe (Mar 31, 2018)

XXIchic said:


> I'm surprised she hasn't stopped over at her favourite Arby's yet.


Who's to say she hasn't and just didn't film herself eating. 

Has anyone put together a series of photos showing her weight increase? I don't follow her that much but looking at her recently she's put on a ton of weight.


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Mar 31, 2018)

oh shiiiiiiiiiit


----------



## shakingmyhead (Mar 31, 2018)

foodiebloobie said:


> Hi! Forever lurking, but I had to make an account to join the convo about Chantal.
> 
> Her most recent melt-down is amazing. I was shocked at how quickly she was full of regret and taking back her "no fucks given" attitude after only 3 on camera binges. She had me going there for a little while. I was expecting a whole FA moment on her channel but the post binge regret came first.



It is depressingly fascinating...most people who struggle with weightloss/food go through these phases where they'll tell themselves "oh..I can eat this one thing, it'll be fine" and then regret it afterwards, but she takes this to the EXTREME (e.g. I CAN EAT ALLLL THE FAST FOOD FOR A WEEK STRAIGH- wait now im only drinking cayenne pepper water and nothing else) and then films it all...

You'd think she'd recognize these "instant gratification" swings (which are normal) and figure out a way to balance them out a little more...at least recognize this pattern that she's trapped in and stop filming it.


----------



## hungryhippo (Mar 31, 2018)

Those last few videos... She claims she won't broadcast her plans, then goes on for the remainder of her video + 2 more videos talking about the things she said she wouldn't talk about. Is she an idiot?

Quite clearly from her Popeye's video, she has no problem eating animal products. Typically, going from a vegan lifestyle to an omni one, people experience some reluctance, but obviously not for Chantal. She probably only put up vegan videos while continuing to binge on cheese/meat lmao.


----------



## 89elbees (Mar 31, 2018)

Everyone knew the cycle was destined to repeat itself, but I gotta say, I thought it would at least be a few more days before we arrived at this point. Not looking good for Chantal.


----------



## Henessey (Mar 31, 2018)

FUUUDYBUUUTYYY said:


> oh shiiiiiiiiiit



Omg! Lol, it sucks to be the foolish addict, doesn't it Jabba?



hungryhippo said:


> Those last few videos... She claims she won't broadcast her plans, then goes on for the remainder of her video + 2 more videos talking about the things she said she wouldn't talk about. Is she an idiot?
> 
> Quite clearly from her Popeye's video, she has no problem eating animal products. Typically, going from a vegan lifestyle to an omni one, people experience some reluctance, but obviously not for Chantal. She probably only put up vegan videos while continuing to binge on cheese/meat lmao.


She has established herself as an idiot and a troll too. Trolling her audience for views. Kiwis knew she was still binging on meat and fast food behind the camera but at least had the decency to only promote the plant based shenanigans. Then she had a revelation , she wasn't getting a lot of views anymore and newer channels were growing in leaps with their fast food videos. She should have done like divine munchies and stand up for what she did and move on, but nooooooo, she had to be silly about it again. We know she doesn't care about her weight, so why continue the lie. 
Most people aren't obese but still do the needful to be healthier. 

Silly silly silly gorl.


----------



## stonemask (Mar 31, 2018)

FUUUDYBUUUTYYY said:


> oh shiiiiiiiiiit



Wow, jackpot. So she really is terrible in real life. I wish we had testimonials from more people who know her personally, lol.


----------



## YouTubeyStar (Mar 31, 2018)

I just finished catching up with this thread and Chantal isn't going to change until she truly hits rock bottom. Tho apparently being morbidly obese, possibly infertile, balding, and in desperate need of therapy for her pretty typical case of anxiety/depression isn't rock bottom.

Like, I can sort of get why it's hard to get started when you're a morbidly obese woman who's also not conventionally attractive. At least if you're cute you can imagine you'll be even better looking with a smaller body. Chantal isn't cute and her body shape is pretty unfortunate. At the end of the day she's gotta find the motivation to lose weight though, because cute or not, she's got way too many health problems to stay morbidly obese for much longer.

My guess is rn she's having a sort of breakdown and she's telling herself to get in as many binges as she can, to rake in some cash and satisfy every craving, so she can go on some kind of desperation diet/pursue weight loss surgery. She's probably telling herself to get it all in before she tries to go down that road. The "all or nothing" approach is pretty common among the morbidly obese (I'm thinking of AL too). They assign so many feelings to food. To Chantal a Big Mac is this like immensely comforting and pleasurable vice that she can't enjoy without also feeling guilt. If she could get over those feelings and learn to restrict calories she could eat whatever she wanted for the most part and lose weight.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Mar 31, 2018)

stonemask said:


> Wow, jackpot. So she really is terrible in real life. I wish we had testimonials from more people who know her personally, lol.



I suspected Chantal was a nasty piece of shit from the moment i started watching her videos but what confirmed it for me was the comment she posted under her family video. In the video shes eating pizza with her sister (whos very pretty, normal body size, looks nothing like Jabba) and he sisters boyfriend. When people commented how pretty her sister was Jabba made a sticky comment apologizing for her sister's antisocial look and saying her sister was born with some sort of mental disability. I was shocked. It was spiteful and extremely inappropriate. Her sister didnt look antisocial in the video (wtf does that even mean) , she was eating her pizza and ignoring Chantal. 

I am not surprised by that persons comment in the slightest. Chantal seems like a person who hates people and hates herself too. I dont watch AL much but she seems harmless to me, maybe not very bright but harmless and i think her and her girlfriend are happy together. Chantal is like Ursula from Little Mermaid.


----------



## whysoserious (Mar 31, 2018)

YouTubeyStar said:


> They assign so many feelings to food. To Chantal a Big Mac is this like immensely comforting and pleasurable vice that she can't enjoy without also feeling guilt. If she could get over those feelings and learn to restrict calories she could eat whatever she wanted for the most part and lose weight.


She actually said in one of her videos that food "is like a temporary happiness". 
With that mindset, she will never lose any weight.


----------



## stonemask (Mar 31, 2018)

She's such a lunatic. I bet Chantal is such a passive aggressive, moody turd irl.


----------



## whysoserious (Mar 31, 2018)

FUUUDYBUUUTYYY said:


> oh shiiiiiiiiiit


LOL someone finally spoke some truth. I wonder if she will mention it in one of her videos and say that 'people from KiwiFarms made fake account to write it'.


----------



## Raging Capybara (Mar 31, 2018)

She doesn't like food, she is a fat fetishist. Just look the way she eats, is painful. She chews the food 5 or 6 times, in less than 3 seconds and swallows everything in a heartbeat. The expression in her face is horrifying, a mix of force to put all the ridiculously amount of food down, pain and lack of air. It's a fascinating sight.

There's no hope for her. She simply wants to be fat, she gets aroused by it.


----------



## kaiwaii (Mar 31, 2018)

I have a feeling that Chantal wants us to think she's having a breakdown and to feel sorry for her. I'm not exactly buying this, there is a look behind her eyes in the ''I'm so messed up'' video that isn't genuine. I don't even believe Chantal has normal emotions, I believe she's strangely content with parts of her life. 

Also, the medical report she was reading may not even been about her. She could have gone to a website and read a report about another person and tried to make the report sound like it was about her to get sympathy from her audience. She is also trying to fan the flames of the ''vegan backlash'' thing-y.


----------



## YouTubeyStar (Mar 31, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> I suspected Chantal was a nasty piece of shit from the moment i started watching her videos but what confirmed it for me was the comment she posted under her family video. In the video shes eating pizza with her sister (whos very pretty, normal body size, looks nothing like Jabba) and he sisters boyfriend. When people commented how pretty her sister was Jabba made a sticky comment apologizing for her sister's antisocial look and saying her sister was born with some sort of mental disability. I was shocked. It was spiteful and extremely inappropriate. Her sister didnt look antisocial in the video (wtf does that even mean) , she was eating her pizza and ignoring Chantal.
> 
> I am not surprised by that persons comment in the slightest. Chantal seems like a person who hates people and hates herself too. I dont watch AL much but she seems harmless to me, maybe not very bright but harmless and i think her and her girlfriend are happy together. Chantal is like Ursula from Little Mermaid.



lmao I remember that video. Chantal's mom is in the video but unseen, telling an embarrassing story (something about potty training, I think) about Chantal's sister while they both witch cackle. Ofc she's going to be fucking antisocial. Her mother and sister are obnoxious pigs. The sister just sat there quietly eating her food at a normal pace, letting her boyfriend humor Chantal by chatting in the video. 

Chantal's sister is fit, attractive, has a boyfriend who seems to engage with her happily, and a job. Chantal basically claimed her sister is mentally disabled, as a way to devalue her after her commenters heap compliments on her, while she uses her own mental issues as a way to get asspats. Pick one or the other, does having a mental impairment make you "seem like a bitch" (as she said about her sister) or does it make you a poor sad little girl.


----------



## whysoserious (Mar 31, 2018)

stonemask said:


> She's such a lunatic. I bet Chantal is such a passive aggressive, moody turd irl.


Wow... just . How can she lecture someone on having a hobby when she doesn't have one herself? Or maybe she counts eating as a hobby. Chantal, no one likes you. Shut up and stuff your gob with more fast food.


----------



## Ungern (Mar 31, 2018)

Oh what a surprise, Chantal deleted her two breakdown videos, who could have guessed that?

I'M SO MESSED UP: http://sendvid.com/pkv36m4l




Your browser is not able to display this video.




NOTE FROM DOCTOR WHAT DOES IT MEAN: https://sendvid.com/rsecwme3




Your browser is not able to display this video.






RussianBlonde said:


> I am not surprised by that persons comment in the slightest. Chantal seems like a person who hates people and hates herself too. I dont watch AL much but she seems harmless to me, maybe not very bright but harmless and i think her and her girlfriend are happy together. Chantal is like Ursula from Little Mermaid.


I don't want to start an unpopularity contest, but overall I think Chantal is more harmless than big AL. Amberlynn is really vile if you look a bit deeper, she's a manipulative user and abuser and makes the life of pretty much everybody who comes into contact with her miserable, including her girlfriend Becky.

Chantal on the other hand is "just" destroying herself, she sure is hate-filled, bitter and envious towards others in mind and words, but her behaviour and lifestyle is not really hurting others. Neither her family, friends nor Bibi seem to get dragged down together with her.


----------



## hungryhippo (Mar 31, 2018)

https://ca.linkedin.com/in/chantal-sarault-16b40ab9

Y'all, I got way too much time lmao (also not confirmed but I'm pretty sure the whitepages one is her).


----------



## XXIchic (Mar 31, 2018)

FUUUDYBUUUTYYY said:


> oh shiiiiiiiiiit


I can't figure out who this is, is this the chick she said got raped in middle school and convinced her to show her underwear to the French guy? And then she complained about how she saw her living in a government assistance housing area and feels sorry for her and her five kids...all while shoving fast food in her giant cave alone on a desolate highway...lmao


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Mar 31, 2018)

she removed the "im so messed up" video and the doctor's note video....



stonemask said:


> She's such a lunatic. I bet Chantal is such a passive aggressive, moody turd irl.


i don't know what i expected. but she really has no self awareness, she always makes herself look even worse when she responds. she is a ticking time bomb


----------



## starbucks (Mar 31, 2018)

New video up she's eating pizza.   She devoured 3 slices in minutes.  I bet she waited for Bibi to leave for work so she could eat the whole pizza herself and then hide the empty box back in her closet


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Mar 31, 2018)

starbucks said:


> New video up she's eating pizza.   She devoured 3 slices in minutes.  I bet she waited for Bibi to leave for work so she could eat the whole pizza herself and then hide the empty box back in her closet


it's interesting that she finds no moral qualms with blackmailing this person who commented on her video, saying "its just a warning" and that this person "has alot more skeletons than her". It says alot about her, she blatantly exposes her true lack of moral compass to her viewers, and she doesn't even realize it


----------



## XXIchic (Mar 31, 2018)

Wow, I think she is starting to create the most drama I've ever seen on YT, ever


----------



## 89elbees (Mar 31, 2018)

I was starting to feel a little bad about watching her slowly spiral downwards, but now that she's threatening to blackmail random people my sympathy is gone. Perfect timing.


----------



## manicunt (Mar 31, 2018)

She can't blackmail me but she can get her channel shut down for slander if she brings up my kids again... I think? Idk. But yes I've known this girl 20 years and no, she has never taken her health seriously. Don't assume she's struggled bc she's overweight, Chantal was part of the mean girl clique in high school. She was never bullied but did sleep with almost every boyfriend her friends had. Her mother, Kim, worked for red cross with the disabled and Chantal would mock and make fun of them. She calls other big girls fat and obese when upset. She put her mother through hell, the woman worked full time raising a spoiled over eater and a disabled young girl who never even had the last piece of any desert (I ate over there alot) because Chantal had to have it or she would tantrum. Oh and the way chantal picked on her sister. Always told her she was ugly and stupid. I always felt it was because her sister's dad married Kim while Chantals dad ran when she was 2. She had a thing for hanging out with the elderly or disabled (there was a home next door to our friends) and she would flirt, expose herself, and use them for money and drugs. And that is the very tip of the ice berg. You don't want to know about her obsession with 9/11 victims falling to thier deaths.


----------



## mogmogdog (Apr 1, 2018)

oh my god she's going and back and forth more than a washing machine, literally every day i check her channel shes done another 360
I have no idea what is going on anymore??? what do her actual "fans" think at this point???

imagine being friends with this woman, knowing she has giant cysts threatening her health as well as a vast array of mental health issues, and having to see these videos. its one thing to know someone with self destructive behavior, it's another to have it literally shoved down your throat.

She's way worse than Amberlynn for me, at least AL keeps most of her binging off camera and just records dumb shopping vlogs and stuff most of the time
edit: WTF happened while i was typing this message holy hell


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 1, 2018)

kiwifuckers said:


> HAHA lemme guess, you are a middle-aged frumpy ugly ass smoker leaching off of the government and can't get fucked anymore so you come on here and judge others for pleasure because you can't stand yourself?


You are threadbanned because either a.) you are Chantal and we will need to verify you before you can take part in the discussion or b.) you are being a disruptive cunt. Please PM me verifying you are Chantal and you will be allowed to take part in the conversation. Happy Easter!


----------



## mogmogdog (Apr 1, 2018)

oh my goood what is going on in this thread
chantal it's super rude to assume people are just hating on you, i think you'll find heaps of people here were genuine viewers of yours at one point but like i said its really hard to keep supporting you when you keep shooting yourself in the foot over and over.
I really do not think being on YT is good for your mental health and is jeopardizing your future.
whatever, you do you am i right?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 1, 2018)

Removed her posts and put them into their own thread.
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/kiwifuckers-vs-kiwifarms.41048/


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Apr 1, 2018)

Chantal has really been losing her shit over people re-uploading the videos that she deletes.


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Apr 1, 2018)

She's completely lost her marbles. Has amberlynn ever created an account on KF? Just wanna see how the 2 measure up, in the way they've handled "Hay-durs". I guess I should have expected she'd do it eventually. She hates that she can't police whats said here like she can in her comment section... For what its worth Chantal, I think you are truly exceptional.

ETA: the plot thickens... just saw this under her latest vid


----------



## 89elbees (Apr 1, 2018)

It's a true battle of the :autism: in that other thread


----------



## Poogtail (Apr 1, 2018)

This really belays the depth of her pettiness. Instead of attempting to reach out and deal with this in private she decides to threaten and make a half assed attempt at blackmailing “Kathy” into silence. 
Pitiful, really. What reputation does she even have to defend? She makes videos for people to watch her get heavier and heavier for pennies.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## YouTubeyStar (Apr 1, 2018)

89elbees said:


> It's a true battle of the :autism: in that other thread



That thread should serve as a shining example of when you need to remove yourself from the internet lmao


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Apr 1, 2018)

FUUUDYBUUUTYYY said:


> She's completely lost her marbles. Has amberlynn ever created an account on KF? Just wanna see how the 2 measure up, in the way they've handled "Hay-durs". I guess I should have expected she'd do it eventually. She hates that she can't police whats said here like she can in her comment section... For what its worth Chantal, I think you are truly exceptional.



I don't think so, but it would probably be painfully obvious if she did, much like how Chantal made herself obvious with her "take care of your kids" comment.

Watching Chantal give likes/hearts to a mountain of positive comments on her videos an attempt to push down the negative ones makes her even shadier than AL. A polite vegan left a civil comment expressing his disappointment on her recent video and she gave hearts to the comments that were telling him how wrong and awful he is. Good job, Chantal, support the verbal diarrhea your fans spew even when the vegan guy originally said he'd still watch your videos despite your gluttony.


----------



## chocolateninjas (Apr 1, 2018)

I'll be hoping for an "exposing Chantal" video tomorrow. Her fans/ enablers need to see how low she will sweep to get the last word. im also positive that there is a comment on the newest video talking about how she agrees with women not "tearing each other down"


----------



## 89elbees (Apr 1, 2018)

I know we make fun of Amberlynn's clearly arrested development, but goddamn if Chantal isn't on another level. At least Amberlynn's stunted emotional growth mostly manifests in shit like coloring books and cat ears. Chantal is evidently much more spiteful than I gave her credit for. Isn't she like 35? Jfc girl get off youtube and get it together. You've admitted yourself that you've got some issues you need to work through. Probably best to not do that under the microscope of the internet.


----------



## weaselhat (Apr 1, 2018)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> Hoo boy.  When human beings smell like Fritos it points to a bacterial overgrowth somewhere on their body.  Not a big deal most of the time - some people smell like Fritos after exercising and a shower or fresh clothes will remedy it but Chantal isn't exercising.  Worse, if she stinks of Fritos because of a bacterial overgrowth, if she gets a small cut, like from an annoyed cat lashing out, and the bacteria enters her blood stream, she could end up with a pseudomonas infection.  Healthy adults can shake off a pseudomonas infection with antibiotics, but Chantal's body is already under so much stress.  Such an infection could be dire for her.
> 
> In short, pay attention to how your body smells.  It can point to something being very wrong and when you are as fat as Chantal a very minor thing, like bacterial overgrowth on the skin, can have serious cascading effects with your health.


There is a certain skin flora that can grow from blood cultures if an aspectic technique isn't used to collect them  and it smells like dog feet + fritos.  She probably does have an overgrowth but it may just be her normal skin bacteria and she needs to  wash her sheets and shower more often.  She's also fat as fuck, so that skin flora in those skin folds just stays there and multiplies if she can't or won't bathe properly. You can't just stand in the shower spray and hope for the best.


----------



## manicunt (Apr 1, 2018)

I got all heated and personal excuse me it's my first day here. I'm gonna step back and just watch from now on. You folks obviously got this.


----------



## chocolateninjas (Apr 1, 2018)

Chantal is live


----------



## chocolateninjas (Apr 1, 2018)

"integrity" haha


----------



## stonemask (Apr 1, 2018)

Well, according to her live stream... 

She isn't going to blackmail Kathy, because "that isn't her style" - and it's too bad that they are no longer friends. If only Kathy would private message her and they can work it out! Two faced af.


----------



## 89elbees (Apr 1, 2018)

"my pet peeve is ignorant people" -Chantal live

Oh, sweetie


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Apr 1, 2018)

She's talking about being claustrophobic and not wanting to ride in a limo because people might be "drunk and farting"...
That sure is a complicated way to say that she can't fit into one.


----------



## manicunt (Apr 1, 2018)

thejackal said:


> Another thing I've found odd is that she has described being sexually assaulted numerous times on her videos but she laughs it off.  She has described a dude high on cocaine ripping off her (Islamic Content) panties and a couple forcing her to drink shot after shot then handcuffing her and getting kinky.





thejackal said:


> I'd would love to see some tea spilled on her history with black dudes, do you know anybody even tangentially related to her?  From her videos it seems she's dated at least another 2 foreign black guys.  They must be thirsty for a green card to get with her.  I've yet to see a full body shot of her but judging from the upper 1/3 she's pushing 350-400lbs.  Which amazingly is still 100+ less than good old Amber Lynn!
> 
> Another thing I've found odd is that she has described being sexually assaulted numerous times on her videos but she laughs it off.  She has described a dude high on cocaine ripping off her (Islamic Content) panties and a couple forcing her to drink shot after shot then handcuffing her and getting kinky.
> 
> She's an odd bird.  Not sure she's quite an LOL cow unless her vids really go off the rails but she's certainly an interesting hate watch.  She puts out a lot of content, which is a great starting point.



Knew her 20 years and as close as we were she never once mentioned rape. She did, however, brag about the crushes she slept with.. which or course all us slutty teens did but, she was never raped. Unless she's using her friends' traumas as her own for more veiws. Strange that a victim of such violent rape would post tmi vlogs about so many passionate consensual encounters. To each there own crazy.


----------



## Broken Pussy (Apr 1, 2018)

manicunt said:


> I got all heated and personal excuse me it's my first day here. I'm gonna step back and just watch from now on. You folks obviously got this.



You can spill whatever tea you have about Chantal and you are welcome to do so, just bear in mind that this thread is not about you and it is definitely not the place to tell people all your business.  It’s against the rules and we don’t care.  If you become annoying, people will turn on you and you’ll be the lolcow.  

Now that you’ve been warned, welcome to the Farms.  We look forward to your dirt.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Apr 1, 2018)

In that pizza video she does the "shhh" tourette thing again at 5:45 ...its disturbing!


----------



## whysoserious (Apr 1, 2018)

Damn... I'm always busy when shit goes down  Did she really make an account here? LOL


----------



## Broken Pussy (Apr 1, 2018)

whysoserious said:


> Damn... I'm always busy when shit goes down  Did she really make an account here? LOL



According to @Ride, no.  And if @Ride says a thing, it’s true, because he’s magic.


----------



## chocolateninjas (Apr 1, 2018)

Broken Pussy said:


> According to @Ride, no.  And if @Ride says a thing, it’s true, because he’s magic.


So does that mean that someone made an account pretending to be her?


----------



## Broken Pussy (Apr 1, 2018)

chocolateninjas said:


> So does that mean that someone made an account pretending to be her?



I assume.  When someone shows up claiming to be a cow, there’s a process that staff goes through to determine if it’s true, so they probably have evidence that suggests that she isn’t, like an IP address that’s not from Canada, etc.


----------



## manicunt (Apr 1, 2018)

Broken Pussy said:


> I assume.  When someone shows up claiming to be a cow, there’s a process that staff goes through to determine if it’s true, so they probably have evidence that suggests that she isn’t, like an IP address that’s not from Canada, etc.



She must have put a sub up to it because the information she was putting up about me was personal and partially true.


----------



## Aural Offramp (Apr 1, 2018)

So your theory is that it was Chantel communicating through someone else? Chantel should really just pull up her big girl panties and come talk to us herself.


----------



## manicunt (Apr 1, 2018)

Aural Offramp said:


> So your theory is that it was Chantel communicating through someone else? Chantel should really just pull up her big girl panties and come talk to us herself.



What was said was so personal it had to come from her. But if admin has already determined otherwise, maybe a US ip, my only guess would one of her followers. She was online at the time the messages were posted and 2 hours afterwards doing a live feed.


----------



## Ungern (Apr 1, 2018)

Maybe she was using a VPN, handing out personal info to a subscriber and asking them to troll Kiwi Farms sounds a bit too crazy, even for Chantal.


----------



## kaiwaii (Apr 1, 2018)

Ungern said:


> Maybe she was using a VPN, handing out personal info to a subscriber and asking them to troll Kiwi Farms sounds a bit too crazy, even for Chantal.



A VPN is very easy to install into your phone. Any idiot can do it, all you have to to do is download a free app. It could have been her, but what gives her away is not her location but her signature writing style with the very dated playground insults... what was it she kept typing before? ''two brain cells''.


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Apr 1, 2018)

kaiwaii said:


> A VPN is very easy to install into your phone. Any idiot can do it, all you have to to do is download a free app. It could have been her, but what gives her away is not her location but her signature writing style with the very dated playground insults... what was it she kept typing before? ''two brain cells''.




"its like you had two brain cells and one just died" - chantal on the mariah fox account.


----------



## manicunt (Apr 1, 2018)

wheelpower said:


> It's true that as a bilingual person in this city, she should be able to work in the government but my guess is she has too many gaps in her resume, low skill set, doesn't know how to cater her resume to public service jobs and doesn't interview well (surprise surpirse)



She's French and had a job answering emergency medical calls (like I've fallen and can't get up) which required her to be belingual. She had this job for several years before working as a receptionist in a physician's office no less than 3 years ago.


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 1, 2018)

Karatejoe. They talk to each other on the phone. I missed all the good stuff this weekend


----------



## wheelpower (Apr 1, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> Karatejoe. They talk to each other on the phone. I missed all the good stuff this weekend



Uh-oh I was about to say watch out Bibi but he literally doesn't care at all.


----------



## manicunt (Apr 1, 2018)

wheelpower said:


> Uh-oh I was about to say watch out Bibi but he literally doesn't care at all.


 
I'm not sure he does, she's expressed that she didn't like his clubbing with darker girls from his country, which is probably why she's home alone late nights because they don't like her either. And she had a 4 year affair with a Jamaican from Gatineau. I don't think they're together for the sake of love, but I'm not them. I do, however, know he was almost deported a couple of years ago but luckily he didn't lose his job and got his visa renewed.


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 1, 2018)

wheelpower said:


> Uh-oh I was about to say watch out Bibi but he literally doesn't care at all.




JMO, but I honestly believe they have to pretend they are bf and gf for immigration and they are really just roommates. There are too many red flags


----------



## GoodLard (Apr 2, 2018)

So, she now deleted her live video, just when I was about to watch it. Anyone get a copy of it?


----------



## Ungern (Apr 2, 2018)

GoodLard said:


> So, she now deleted her live video, just when I was about to watch it. Anyone get a copy of it?


Here you go:








manicunt said:


> I'm not sure he does, she's expressed that she didn't like his clubbing with darker girls from his country, which is probably why she's home alone late nights because they don't like her either. And she had a 4 year affair with a Jamaican from Gatineau. I don't think they're together for the sake of love, but I'm not them. I do, however, know he was almost deported a couple of years ago but luckily he didn't lose his job and got his visa renewed.


Very interesting. She mentioned in her stories on how they met that Bibi was still sleeping with other girls even though him and her were in a close relationship and that this upset her, understandably. But if she was doing the same...


----------



## manicunt (Apr 2, 2018)

chocolateninjas said:


> Honestly I believe Chantal knows exactly what's wrong with her, knows exactly why she does what she does. She just doesn't truly hold herself accountable and doesn't have anyone who seems to care enough about her to force her and keep her in check. It's like she needs a rehab situation.



She actually has a great circle of friends who have tried to intervene. A few have tried inviting her for walks or at home workouts but it's impossible to get through to her. I tried for years but now I'm just another 'troll' to her. She wants the enablers. She's going to have to hit rock bottom and learn to ask for real help. Hopefully before her first heart attack. It's been over 20 years though and still, no progress. Eventually we have to realize that some people enjoy being that level of unhealthy. Attention is attention whether it's negative or not.



Ungern said:


> Very interesting. She mentioned in her stories on how they met that Bibi was still sleeping with other girls even though him and her were in a close relationship and that this upset her, understandably. But if she was doing the same...



Yes they were living together then too. She never mentioned him cheating just that his black friends didn't like her. I'm sure he was cheating too though. But, here's a fun fact, she was engaged to James when she met (and cheated with) Bibi. She still visits James every time she's in Cornwall he was in a vlog a while ago.


----------



## foodiebloobie (Apr 2, 2018)

I don't get why she struggles with having a full hysterectomy. Chantal cannot expect that she could have a healthy/normal pregnancy does she? She's also 34. I would not want to be the poor sucker evacuated from her saggy fupa. At least she didn't get pregnant from one of her fabricland dumpster fucks at a young age.


----------



## manicunt (Apr 2, 2018)

foodiebloobie said:


> I don't get why she struggles with having a full hysterectomy. Chantal cannot expect that she could have a healthy/normal pregnancy does she? She's also 34. I would not want to be the poor sucker evacuated from her saggy fupa. At least she didn't get pregnant from one of her fabricland dumpster fucks at a young age.



No, the Turkey baster full of Christian's cum (that she retrieved from the condom he tossed) didn't work. Neither did poking holes in condoms with Bibi. She does want kids, poor girl, but imo it's only to serve her narscissm.


----------



## multiverse (Apr 2, 2018)

manicunt said:


> No, the Turkey baster full of Christian's cum (that she retrieved from the condom he tossed) didn't work. Neither did poking holes in condoms with Bibi. She does want kids, poor girl, but imo it's only to serve her narscissm.


She has PCOS, it's hard to get pregnant with it. Combine that with her mirbid obesity and general ill health, and it would take a miracle. No "oops" babies with fertility issues.


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Apr 2, 2018)

I hope everyone buckled up, because this rollercoaster ride just keeps on going and going and goiiiinnnnnggggg


Honestly... as crazy as she is, and as much as she bothers me, I hope she really commits to it and accomplishes her goals. but my expectations are lower than low


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Apr 2, 2018)

"with your support, willpower, discipline, and therapy" 



You mean the enablers who talk about how yummy Taco Bell is all while telling you that you're doing _such a good job _losing weight? Or the nutritionists who graduated from the University of Google with a major in Mayo Clinic who say you can eat as much as you want so long as it's vegan?


----------



## 89elbees (Apr 2, 2018)

I've said it before and I'll undoubtedly say it again, but Chantal's sheer lack of consistency, willpower, and basic self-reflection is the most remarkably horrifying combination of traits I've found in a human being in a long, long time.


----------



## foodiebloobie (Apr 2, 2018)

Ummm...



not getting her cysts removed cause wtf how delusional can she get?


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Apr 2, 2018)

foodiebloobie said:


> View attachment 417304
> Ummm...
> 
> 
> ...


welll shiiiiiit, i thought she meant WLS, why TF won't she just get the effing surgery?! like what is the probability that the cysts at that size go away on their own?


----------



## manicunt (Apr 2, 2018)

FUUUDYBUUUTYYY said:


> welll shiiiiiit, i thought she meant WLS, why TF won't she just get the effing surgery?! like what is the probability that the cysts at that size go away on their own?



She's had them since she was a teen but she was terrified of the surgery. But I'm more shocked about this dildo induced labor dream she's talking about now. I don't even know anymore. She was never this out of it.


----------



## multiverse (Apr 2, 2018)

FUUUDYBUUUTYYY said:


> welll shiiiiiit, i thought she meant WLS, why TF won't she just get the effing surgery?! like what is the probability that the cysts at that size go away on their own?


Since shes had them so long, and they're so large, very low. Except if they pop, which will necessitate emergency surgery and damage her fallopian tubes.


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Apr 2, 2018)

manicunt said:


> She's had them since she was a teen but she was terrified of the surgery. But I'm more shocked about this dildo induced labor dream she's talking about now. I don't even know anymore. She was never this out of it.


that was especially disturbing, i just don't get the woman. by the looks of it though i guess we're gunna be getting to see alot more of her with daily vlogs, lets see how long that lasts though.... i have little faith


----------



## 89elbees (Apr 3, 2018)

Any bets on how long this new "journey" lasts? I give it somewhere between 1-2 weeks before we get another "I'm a failure" video and/or more mukbangs. And that's being incredibly generous.


----------



## GoAskAyres (Apr 3, 2018)

FUUUDYBUUUTYYY said:


> that was especially disturbing, i just don't get the woman. by the looks of it though i guess we're gunna be getting to see alot more of her with daily vlogs, lets see how long that lasts though.... i have little faith



I used to listen to her while at work so she never really bothered me - more like background noise. But this time I watched it - I agree, it was disturbing. The "shhh" thing especially. I had to go back to the videos people here posted. I used to be one of those "hang in there" people but she blocked me after I politely told her the portions are out of control. Her attitude is atrocious. I doubt this "new life" will last.


----------



## 89elbees (Apr 3, 2018)

_we all do mukbangs down here_


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 3, 2018)

Mukbangs are an excuse for the morbidly obese to binge.  Everything she eats is a binge


----------



## mogmogdog (Apr 3, 2018)

OH MY GOD JUST GET THE SURGERY YOU FOOL


----------



## WiseAlec (Apr 3, 2018)

I have been getting cysts since I was 15 years old. If the cyst is the size of like a ping pong ball to golf ball, they remove them. It's an EASY surgery. In and out in one day. Cysts do not usually go away on their own, they burst and it is extremely painful and that is when things get complicated. If her cysts were that bad, there is no way in hell the doctor wouldn't of removed them.
I know a lot of women that lie about having PCOS. I'm not trying to throw shade, but the chick doesn't have them as bad as she says. When I have had large cysts, I could hardly eat and move...  it's excruciating. Junk food makes it even worse. Gosh....


----------



## whysoserious (Apr 3, 2018)

Did you guys catch her saying how big those cysts were? Didn't she say like 16 cm or something? I am very surprised she's not doing anything to get rid of them. Maybe she will open her eyes when they pop...


----------



## Raging Capybara (Apr 3, 2018)

Fatties are immune to pain. Look at our another whale lolcow Chance Carmichael, they simply don't give a shit.

Her probably has a cyst the size of a basketball, lardasses have the capacity to ignore it, really amazing stuff. As I said early, just look the way she gorges, it's the definition of pain. She does it anyway.


----------



## Dangerhair (Apr 3, 2018)

whysoserious said:


> Did you guys catch her saying how big those cysts were? Didn't she say like 16 cm or something? I am very surprised she's not doing anything to get rid of them. Maybe she will open her eyes when they pop...



Gorl is full of shit. There's no way she has 6 inch cysts- if it were even possible, not only would she be in so much pain she couldn't move, she'd probably have a fucking lump on her fupa you could see.


----------



## whysoserious (Apr 3, 2018)

Dangerhair said:


> Gorl is full of shit. There's no way she has 6 inch cysts- if it were even possible, not only would she be in so much pain she couldn't move, she'd probably have a fucking lump on her fupa you could see.


I don't think she would notice a big lump under all that fat. She would probably think it's another roll.

OMG What the fuck happened to her face? She looks way waaaaaay older.


----------



## weaselhat (Apr 3, 2018)

89elbees said:


> Any bets on how long this new "journey" lasts? I give it somewhere between 1-2 weeks before we get another "I'm a failure" video and/or more mukbangs. And that's being incredibly generous.


I don't even think the journey will even start. plant based my ass.   She couldn't even eat her BK without her sauces. She actually paused the video and went back to get them.  She is  all talk and no action.  Unless that action is stuffing her fat face.


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 3, 2018)

She needs an excuse to do a video every day because she's not making enough youtube money. Another healthy journey is her excuse. What else does she have? She eats healthy for the camera and unhealthy off camera.


----------



## Dangerhair (Apr 3, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> She needs an excuse to do a video every day because she's not making enough youtube money. Another healthy journey is her excuse. What else does she have? She eats healthy for the camera and unhealthy off camera.



She doesn't even eat healthy on camera. Even her vegan totally-not-mukbangs involved her eating nearly a day's worth of calories in a sitting 

I also noticed her dox said she lives in Sandy Hill. That is a very walkable neighbourhood, right between downtown and the Rideau River which has a rather nice path. Gorl is totally spoiled and squanders it.


----------



## Lunachu (Apr 3, 2018)

So I've only really glanced at this thread from time to time. This Shhh thing she's doing, has she always done that or is it fairly recent?


----------



## manicunt (Apr 3, 2018)

Lunachu said:


> So I've only really glanced at this thread from time to time. This Shhh thing she's doing, has she always done that or is it fairly recent?



It's fairly recent. Something about how amazing the food is.


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Apr 3, 2018)

GoAskAyres said:


> I used to listen to her while at work so she never really bothered me - more like background noise. But this time I watched it - I agree, it was disturbing. The "shhh" thing especially. I had to go back to the videos people here posted. I used to be one of those "hang in there" people but she blocked me after I politely told her the portions are out of control. Her attitude is atrocious. I doubt this "new life" will last.


you are not alone. I think many of us started out encouraging Ms. Foodie Beauty in her health goals and endeavors, but as we have consistently seen, if you vocalize any concern when she strays from the path she goes into full blown attack mode. She tells herself that all of the people on KF are just baseless "hay-durs" who are losers with no lives, but she knows deep down that the arguments and points raised here are legitimate. Yes Chantal, i know you are reading this! HI!!!!


----------



## foodiebloobie (Apr 3, 2018)

Chantal is just going to keel over one of these days. She has that appointment on Thursday and she is going to look a surgeon right in the eye and tell them she is declining surgery yet again for a second failed attempt at acv shots and ~ muh clean eating ~ to shrink her infant-sized cysts.


----------



## GoAskAyres (Apr 3, 2018)

FUUUDYBUUUTYYY said:


> you are not alone. I think many of us started out encouraging Ms. Foodie Beauty in her health goals and endeavors, but as we have consistently seen, if you vocalize any concern when she strays from the path she goes into full blown attack mode. She tells herself that all of the people on KF are just baseless "hay-durs" who are losers with no lives, but she knows deep down that the arguments and points raised here are legitimate. Yes Chantal, i know you are reading this! HI!!!!



That is exactly what happened. I've been trying to catch up on this thread and noticed that one of my comments was posted here as one of the reasons she may have turned comments off. I doubt I had that much influence, but she definitely blocked me for that comment after it got so many likes and comments agreeing. I posted a very harsh reality check before her last binge which she quickly deleted & she ended up monitoring her comments all night. So that comment about the psycho creating troll accounts - that was probably about me. I have 2 accounts and have had them for 7+ years. They are both very obviously the same person (me). The fact that she spins such small interactions into "psycho creating troll accounts" or a man looking at her into "staring" at her non-stop is very telling.


----------



## stonemask (Apr 3, 2018)

GoAskAyres said:


> That is exactly what happened. I've been trying to catch up on this thread and noticed that one of my comments was posted here as one of the reasons she may have turned comments off. I doubt I had that much influence, but she definitely blocked me for that comment after it got so many likes and comments agreeing. I posted a very harsh reality check before her last binge which she quickly deleted & she ended up monitoring her comments all night. So that comment about the psycho creating troll accounts - that was probably about me. I have 2 accounts and have had them for 7+ years. They are both very obviously the same person (me). The fact that she spins such small interactions into "psycho creating troll accounts" or a man looking at her into "staring" at her non-stop is very telling.



Her stories about men "staring at her" at restaurants... I think she's got everything quite misconstrued. The reason why people stare at her in public is because she looks like a balloon that's about to burst. She's obese. Not just fat, but sickly obese. That is why people stare, out of morbid curiosity. She also looks absolutely horrifying in her "Nobody Knows Video" and constantly sounds out of breath.

The only way Chantal will ever learn is when she in in actual trouble. Like, she has a heart attack.


----------



## Anna230760 (Apr 3, 2018)

foodiebloobie said:


> She has that appointment on Thursday



If she can manage to roll out of bed to make this one.


----------



## stonemask (Apr 3, 2018)

Hm. Not an unreasonable thing to say at all. Let's see how long this comment lasts before Chantal starts deleting.


----------



## shakingmyhead (Apr 3, 2018)

I think the most infuriating thing about Chantal is that she has the luxury of being able to lose weight easily, at least when it comes to her obligations outside of food (none) and her financial situation.

A lot of people who are obese are also in extreme poverty, working a lot of hours for minimum wage, or maybe they're a single parent, and so making an investment (e.g. cooking supplies, cookbooks, pots/pans, and even just investing TIME etc) is sometimes impossible since they're living paycheck to paycheck. 

It's still possible, obviously, but requires a lot of sacrifice and is extremely difficult. 

Chantal doesn't have to do anything. She doesn't have kids to drop off at 7 am or 12-hour shifts, or homework to help with or cleaning to do (clearly). 

Alls she has to do is NOT eat over 3,000 calories a day. THAT'S IT.


----------



## GoAskAyres (Apr 3, 2018)

shakingmyhead said:


> I think the most infuriating thing about Chantal is that she has the luxury of being able to lose weight easily, at least when it comes to her obligations outside of food (none) and her financial situation.
> 
> A lot of people who are obese are also in extreme poverty, working a lot of hours for minimum wage, or maybe they're a single parent, and so making an investment (e.g. cooking supplies, cookbooks, pots/pans, and even just investing TIME etc) is sometimes impossible since they're living paycheck to paycheck.
> 
> ...



That is what pushed me to really dislike her. I told her that I started weightloss along side her - that all I did was NOT eat more than 1500 calories a day. I, like her, was a junk food vegan, except I work 60-70 (sometimes 80) hrs a week so working out consistently was just not something I was going to do; had to be all about what I ate and how much. At the time I was 17lbs down - diet alone. So I told her all of her "reasons" were excuses. She replied that it wasn't so simple and that if it was people wouldn't be fat - finished her comment with a snarky "start your own channel" remark (which she later deleted when I pointed out that it is that simple bc that's exactly what I did).

She just doesn't want to change - she's comfortable with her excuses and she's happy with being fat. The way she deletes all truthful or harsh comments and bounces between  "I hate myself" and eye rolling breathless bites as she stuffs hers face- she's past entertaining, she's just pathetic. She's completely unaware of herself and seems incapable of accepting any tiny dose of reality. Anything she doesn't like she seems to create a false narrative to make herself feel better: She fails at her diet = it's the diet; Man looks at her = he's attracted to her or mentally ill so he stares; fails at OA = that meeting sucks/not enough big people. Anything except the truth: you eat too much, you're so obese that people now stare at you, etc.


----------



## starbucks (Apr 3, 2018)

Her face looks enormous in this video.


----------



## XXIchic (Apr 3, 2018)

Maybe she is claiming the sickness benefit by keeping her cysts in??


----------



## RussianBlonde (Apr 3, 2018)

starbucks said:


> All I can say is, WOW



Holy fucken shit, what is up with her face? She looks like somebody stuck a straw in her ass and blew real hard. I swear shes ballooned even more over night. Her face is enormous and swollen, she looks like she has encephalitis. Plus she looks about 50.

Also , mega lolz:

https://imgur.com/a/1PTYt


----------



## manicunt (Apr 3, 2018)

shakingmyhead said:


> I think the most infuriating thing about Chantal is that she has the luxury of being able to lose weight easily, at least when it comes to her obligations outside of food (none) and her financial situation.
> 
> A lot of people who are obese are also in extreme poverty, working a lot of hours for minimum wage, or maybe they're a single parent, and so making an investment (e.g. cooking supplies, cookbooks, pots/pans, and even just investing TIME etc) is sometimes impossible since they're living paycheck to paycheck.
> 
> ...



She also has always had her mother, aunt, and mostly her grams take care of any cell bills, grocery hauls or birthday shopping sprees. And I don't mean just when she was younger. It's sad though because the girl had real potential in high school. Always rooted for her success but she's really lost her way.


----------



## XXIchic (Apr 3, 2018)

You could say she wasn't even fat before  At this point, I bet she has labeled her doctor as a "hay-dur" for spewing facts.


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Apr 3, 2018)

XXIchic said:


> You could say she wasn't even fat before


oh , i mean obviously that is some seriously unfortunate lighting and an HD camera that actually shows what she really looks like, but WOWW that difference is startling side by side


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Apr 3, 2018)

manicunt said:


> She also has always had her mother, aunt, and mostly her grams take care of any cell bills, grocery hauls or birthday shopping sprees. And I don't mean just when she was younger. It's sad though because the girl had real potential in high school. Always rooted for her success but she's really lost her way.



I knew it was like this. It made annoyed me so much in her shopping vlog when she started going on about how "ugly and hideous" the sunglasses were with her mom sitting next to her, knowing her mom likely was the one that paid for them. So ungrateful.


----------



## Lunachu (Apr 3, 2018)

It looks like she's just going to continue swelling and explode at any moment.


----------



## 89elbees (Apr 3, 2018)

XXIchic said:


> You could say she wasn't even fat before  At this point, I bet she has labeled her doctor as a "hay-dur" for spewing facts.



It's like one of those electron microscope pictures of tiny bugs that take them from mildly unpleasant looking to straight up nightmare fuel


----------



## wheelpower (Apr 3, 2018)

XXIchic said:


> You could say she wasn't even fat before  At this point, I bet she has labeled her doctor as a "hay-dur" for spewing facts.



Oh my GOD! Did she get a better camera or something? Her face is HUGE and her skin is terrible

EDIT: my bad it says in the vid description she has a new DSLR, holy moly girl go back to your shitty webcam


----------



## thejackal (Apr 3, 2018)

Manincunt:

Do you have any insight/info into HOW she became so into foreign black men?  A couple months ago I found (at least I think I did) that Chantal taught an "African Dance" class at a local CC, and that someone related to her was like a professor of African Studies.  Do you know anything more or could you confirm any of that?


----------



## DuckSucker (Apr 3, 2018)

89elbees said:


> It's like one of those electron microscope pictures of tiny bugs that take them from mildly unpleasant looking to straight up nightmare fuel


Hahahaha shes got like eighteen eyes and weird probosces. ALL THE BETTER TO EAT YOU WITH MY DEAR.

Its like one of those cartoon cutaways. Normal looking in one part, then disgusting and uncanny valley level unreal and gross and disturbing in the next.


----------



## kaiwaii (Apr 3, 2018)

XXIchic said:


> You could say she wasn't even fat before  At this point, I bet she has labeled her doctor as a "hay-dur" for spewing facts.



Okay, I already knew she had bumpy skin as I could see it sometimes when she moved into a certain lighting on her old camera. But her face size is unbelievable. She has used her special angles and shitty camera to play it down but she really does look much larger even in the last week.. how is that possible?


----------



## manicunt (Apr 3, 2018)

thejackal said:


> Manincunt:
> 
> Do you have any insight/info into HOW she became so into foreign black men?  A couple months ago I found (at least I think I did) that Chantal taught an "African Dance" class at a local CC, and that someone related to her was like a professor of African Studies.  Do you know anything more or could you confirm any of that?



Hahaha whaaat? She claim that in a video? I promise you the closest she ever got to teaching an African dance class was when her aunt took her to a rasta bar when she was 17. & She met Bibi while clubbing in Ottawa. She was then engaged to James, who lived with her in Cornwall. She commuted the 30 minutes for the first little while (college) until she met Bibi and moved in with him.. while she was still engaged. James pretty much woke up one day to find her packing her stuff.

And I'm assuming she's into foreign black men because she's an easy target for citizenship. I know she talks a lot about bfs in high school but she was single the entire time minus the online relationship she had with a man she never met. The truth is actually as heart breaking as it is disgusting.


----------



## chocolateninjas (Apr 3, 2018)

It's 11pm her time now, wonder where that daily vlog is


----------



## starbucks (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Rotogravure (Apr 3, 2018)

starbucks said:


>



So, filming herself like going for a walk she's already got one up on AL.  She's just still so weird though... I can't even say I hate her I just feel like she's just horrendously stunted and socially inept.


----------



## stonemask (Apr 4, 2018)

Jesus, she sounds like she's wheezing... just by taking a walk. I feel sort of bad for her... The binge eating needs to stop that's for damn sure. She don't sound too good.


----------



## foodiebloobie (Apr 4, 2018)

Sounds like she sends an apology to @manicunt if you're the friend she's talking about. Keeping in mind she also filmed that apoloay post binge so she's feeling all that extra seratonin.


----------



## 89elbees (Apr 4, 2018)

There are so many separate layers of horror in that walk scene that I don't even know where to begin...


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 4, 2018)

She's apologizing because she doesn't want someone to dox her and report her to immigration


----------



## shakingmyhead (Apr 4, 2018)

Day 1 Weightloss Journey: Lowlights

[chantal driving]
*A title card apologizing for people who she's hurt out of anger
*She apologizes verbally to anyone she's been defensive with..."I need to work on building a better opinion of myself so I don't let others get to me...I know I can be a royal bitch"
*"Hurt people, hurt people" (If that sounds familiar, it's because it's what her Kentucky counterpart said)
*She's trying to apologize to her "friend" "for 20 YEARS" and wants to makeup (manicunt?) and talks about how much of a great friend SHE (Chantal) was/is...this is turning from an apology to a tirade about how Chantal was in the right

[chantal sitting at home]
*She needs to laundry
*She woke up late because she was up ALLLL night
*She's out of breath (self-admittedly) from having to walk across the room and move the cats
*She tells us her meal plan:


*She's got allergies but won't take an antihistamine because she hates taking pills (yeah...that's her problem)
*She put on deodorant on camera (and said HEE HEE while she did it...im traumatized)
*"It's hard for me to walk without running out of breath, and my back hurts, everything hurts when i walk"
*Blablah channel plans, weightloss plans "I'm gonna heal my body naturally..I'm gonna take all these supplements"
*She doesn't agree with Western/traditional doctors...lol
*She keeps talking about research: watching conspiracy documentaries, google, forums (not reading medical literature)
*She keeps fucking yawning

[chantal walking outside]
*She's on a walk, super out of breath, wheezing the whole way...this is hard to watch
*(talking about her relationship with Bibi) "it's easy to lose touch when you're going through so much bullshit and you're not healthy and you've been together so long" she wants to "reconnect" with him


(PS let me know if you want me to stop doing these)


----------



## thejackal (Apr 4, 2018)

she has decent taste in music I'll give her that.  if she dropped 250 lbs should could be a decent (if aging) scenester.


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 4, 2018)

Fat is a natural appetite suppressant Chantal


----------



## Chris Evans (Apr 4, 2018)

XXIchic said:


> Maybe she is claiming the sickness benefit by keeping her cysts in??



Not likely. In Canada, if you have a health issue that is "reasonably resolved via surgery" you'll be declined for LTD benefits, and directed to medical EI until you get your surgery date.


----------



## wheelpower (Apr 4, 2018)

Her diet plan is just carbs! brown rice for lunch and oven fries for dinner? this isn't healthy either


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 4, 2018)

I cannot believe she's starting this whole process all over again. Eating healthy, losing weight and shrinking her cysts. Is she some kind of nut?



wheelpower said:


> Her diet plan is just carbs! brown rice for lunch and oven fries for dinner? this isn't healthy either


 
Brown rice has arsenic.


----------



## 89elbees (Apr 4, 2018)

Do we know how far that walk (waddle) was? Her breathing was fucking alarming. I don't think I've ever heard a normal sized human breathe like that unless they just got done dead sprinting. And then the part about her arm being tired and sore from holding it slightly up to film... 

Also lol @ her ending her first weight loss vlog (of this round, anyway) _getting take out and eating in the car _


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 4, 2018)

I laughed at the part where she said she's going to take Bibi to the park to rekindle their relationship. Who is she trying to kid?


----------



## Broken Pussy (Apr 4, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> Holy fucken shit, what is up with her face? She looks like somebody stuck a straw in her ass and blew real hard. I swear shes ballooned even more over night. Her face is enormous and swollen, she looks like she has encephalitis. Plus she looks about 50.
> 
> Also , mega lolz:
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/1PTYt



She got a DSLR and has no idea how to use it.  It’s bad lighting, a bad angle, her face is underexposed,  the white balance is too warm, and I can’t even tell what her lens situation is, but the focal area she has going on is not helping, either.  Her chin and nose are a little fuzzy and since those are probably the closest things to the camera, I’d say that the autofocus is on and and focusing on the rest of her face and her shirt, much to her detriment.

When she says she doesn’t know how to use her editing software, she totally means she doesn’t know how to make herself look good on camera, and no editing software in the world is going to save you from being a shitty photographer.


----------



## whysoserious (Apr 4, 2018)

I think the best summary of her relationship was when she said that Bibi left her a fart in the car xD LOL


----------



## manicunt (Apr 4, 2018)

foodiebloobie said:


> Sounds like she sends an apology to @manicunt if you're the friend she's talking about. Keeping in mind she also filmed that apoloay post binge so she's feeling all that extra seratonin.



She's doing it for her subs not for me. Could also be because I sent her mama screenshots n suggested an intervention. She's lost her mind in my honest opinion. Then there's the whole I know enough about her Bibi to get him deported. She's scared, not remorseful. Let's not forget the charming message she left for me here last week. She's just nonsense to me now.



whysoserious said:


> I think the best summary of her relationship was when she said that Bibi left her a fart in the car xD LOL



She once farted in his face during doggystyle. Poor guy didn't even get to finish.



shakingmyhead said:


> Day 1 Weightloss Journey: Lowlights
> 
> [chantal driving]
> *A title card apologizing for people who she's hurt out of anger
> ...



No keep going, I'm no longer watching her vids so you folks are my go to for recaps.


----------



## whysoserious (Apr 4, 2018)

manicunt said:


> She once farted in his face during doggystyle. Poor guy didn't even get to finish.


I wouldn't expect any better from her  

I'm curious. Were they (her and Bibi) in love when they met? You said that she was engaged to James (I only catched her saying they were dating), so I imagine it was tough on him. No one wants to be left out like that. I kind of don't get why he would still see her occasionally.


----------



## manicunt (Apr 4, 2018)

Quick note, this girl just admitted to trying to track down my father to get my info? What kind of stalker shit is that?



whysoserious said:


> I wouldn't expect any better from her
> 
> I'm curious. Were they (her and Bibi) in love when they met? You said that she was engaged to James (I only catched her saying they were dating), so I imagine it was tough on him. No one wants to be left out like that. I kind of don't get why he would still see her occasionally.



James had a hard time in high school. Tall skinny metal head, girls didn't really want him but he's always been a sweetheart. She met him through my ex, his brother Dave (who she still makes fun of because he's so thin with bad teeth) and when they started dating she lied and told all of us she was dating Dave, because James was skeleton thin and she was obviously embarassed by it. I was the first one to find out it was James, then she started bringing him around. She fattened him up good, moved in, they were both working fulltime. She decided to switch to school (grams and mama paid tuition) and commute to Ottawa while James stayed in Cornwall for work. He supported her food, gas, clothing and she would sometimes stay weekends in the city to go clubbing with her aunt. Auntie only went to Jamaican bars (she too was obese, but married and immigrant and lost the weight) and I'm assuming she was out with her when she met Bibi. It was months before she ended it with James and months after moving in with Bibi, she started cheating on him with a Jamacian from Gatineau... Bibi still goes clubbing, without her, and last I heard still hasn't made it Facebook official (they were together 4 years at this point).

I'm certain she still sleeps with James when she visits because he's still so in love with her (according to her).

But... I don't think Chantal knows what being in love is so, short answer is no?


----------



## whysoserious (Apr 4, 2018)

manicunt said:


> Quick note, this girl just admitted to trying to track down my father to get my info? What kind of stalker shit is that?


She has this thread on refresh all the time, so as soon as she sees you saying something she doesn't like, she will try to make herself look better by finding some dirt on you. Poor tactic, Jabba!


----------



## manicunt (Apr 4, 2018)

whysoserious said:


> She has this thread on refresh all the time, so as soon as she sees you saying something she doesn't like, she will try to make herself look better by finding some dirt on you. Poor tactic, Jabba!


That's cute. I'm a cunt. What else is there to say? LOL


----------



## PropaGONDA (Apr 4, 2018)

wheelpower said:


> Her diet plan is just carbs! brown rice for lunch and oven fries for dinner? this isn't healthy either



Shit, she really is like a Canadian Amberlynn: the chronic dieting, promises of weight loss, mental gymnastics, etc.

Instead of being a scammy lesbian, she's a scammy black fetishist and preys on people who need citizenship. Also, she does not hide her gluttony unlike Amber who tries to portray herself as a frail thing that doesn't eat, LOL.

Yes, yes, I know. Late to the party.  It's been busy around here and I can't spend more time on the farms as I'd like.


----------



## Dovahshit (Apr 4, 2018)

XXIchic said:


> You could say she wasn't even fat before  At this point, I bet she has labeled her doctor as a "hay-dur" for spewing facts.


she looks like one of those draw  caricatures .
she has more neck than AL.

_i dont think she has a rock bottom. just a food bottom_


----------



## whysoserious (Apr 4, 2018)

electroconvulsivetherapy said:


> she looks like one of those draw  caricatures .
> she has more neck than AL.


AL knows how to use angles and her equipment. Of course she is not professional or anything and lack a lot of knowledge about photography/video production but she has a life. Chantal, on the other hand, sits on her ass all day. She has a decent camera and if she wasn't that lazy she could learn how to make some what of a good content.


----------



## Ungern (Apr 4, 2018)

Sure feels like Groundhog Day with Chantal. So now we're back to the walking, her last attempt with the "Walkmas challenge" ended after two days, because she felt walking 15 minutes a day was too hard. What makes this time different?

And seeing that meal plan, there's no way she'll stick to this. Aside from the carb overload it's exactly the same stuff for three consecutive days and none of this reads as if she'd enjoy eating it. Maybe the fries for dinner, but other than that she'll force herself to eat like this because she thinks it's healthy. After two days she'll be so sick and tired of the same bland meals that she will rush to her car for the next fast food binge.

Stronger people than Chantal would be likely to fail because of the way this is set up, why doesen't she seek advice from a nutritionist instead of going for this mess of a meal plan?


----------



## foodiebloobie (Apr 4, 2018)

After she kills herself waddling around for 10 minutes, she sits in the car and remarks that she took 1400 steps! Look out world! Chantal is coming for you!


----------



## manicunt (Apr 4, 2018)

Email recieved from Chantal  (dont know how to screen shot on an e lit so if you can help ill fwd you the email for proof)
-----
The Chantal Show
to me
1 day agoDetails

Ok, so if you could stop acting like a crazy teenager and creating 100000 fake accounts trying to harass me, that would be wonderful!

You are taking this wayyyy too far and guess what? IT IS ALL YOUR FAULT! YOU started this. You flip out because you see that I called one of my trolls a retard in the figurative sense a long time ago in self defense yet I have screen shots of me saying it to you on Facebook as a joke but that time it was ok right?

All bullshit excuses for you to be pissed for no reason because you have self-hatred issues which is why you used to cut yourself and threaten suicide and now you are taking it out on me. You sit there and talk about my eating disorder with my trolls but what about the self-harm you used ot do? Again, don't come for me unless your closet is clean WHICH IT IS NOT. I NEVER mentioned anything about rape etc you are making shit up now.

You are in the wrong here. As a friend, if you were offended by something I said a year ago online ffs all you had to do was message me on Instagram but instead like a coward, you block me and become my biggest troll. How would you feel if it was your kids who were being trolled online?

Our friendship is over, if we ever had one, which is apparent to me we never did but it is so so so low of you to bring up 20  years of information (most lies and exaggerations) stuff that we talked about in confidence as friends but you have no boundaries and you have no morals and you have no soul.

You are in a very dark place and I would get help for that if I were you. Tell me, how as a parent do you have the time to sign up to forums with edgy names like "Manicunt" when you are a single mother of 2? What kind of example are you setting for them?

I know you are in Yarmouth and I have allll the screenshots of the harassment you have been putting me through for what? A lousy comment I made? Pfft go cry in a corner ffs and grow up. You have always been a whack job and all of Cornwall knows that.

If you EVER mention another thing about me online, and I will be checking, I will be sending all of the screenshots to child protective services in your town and to the authorities for harassment. This has gone too far, enough is enough. And by the way honey, Bibi has his permanent residency so shove your threats up your ass.

And sure a lot of online idiots hate me, hell at this point with the time they spend on me, it's a fucking fan club and you can now say you are just as low as they are. Congratulations!!

My life is great. I don't need to spend all day harassing others. Good luck with that lol. #winning
----
Pretty sure she sent this after her "apology". From I'm going to be a better person to what if someone's trolling your kids?


----------



## stonemask (Apr 4, 2018)

manicunt said:


> Email recieved from Chantal  (dont know how to screen shot on an e lit so if you can help ill fwd you the email for proof)
> -----
> The Chantal Show
> to me
> ...




Hoooooooly shit. What a manipulative bitch. How does she even think your past with self harm is even OK to bring up compared to her gluttony? What an awful bitch.


----------



## C3PBRO (Apr 4, 2018)

Hi manincunt,

Can I ask when this email was sent? Before or after her crocodile tears on her latest Day 1?



			
				Chantal said:
			
		

> #winning



No fatty,


----------



## GoAskAyres (Apr 4, 2018)

manicunt said:


> Email recieved from Chantal  (dont know how to screen shot on an e lit so if you can help ill fwd you the email for proof)
> -----
> The Chantal Show
> to me
> ...



She's just a horrible person in general, my gosh. Her attitude is disgusting and the fact that she would go out of her way to write such hostile bullshit to you is precisely what's wrong with her.

Does it ever occur to her that if she weren't such a shitty person there wouldn't be anything to say about her? The fan club comment just shows how delusional she is. She's "happy" and doesn't care about haters... because happy people spend their lives monitoring comments, talking about "haters," and stuffing their faces.

News flash, Chantal: If you were happy in any way you wouldn't be self-medicating with massive quantities of fast food.


----------



## multiverse (Apr 4, 2018)

manicunt said:


> Email recieved from Chantal  (dont know how to screen shot on an e lit so if you can help ill fwd you the email for proof)
> -----
> The Chantal Show
> to me
> ...


Ah, an ode gaslighting and manipulation. Lol, Chantal, your sad attempt to manipulate manicunt via making het feel badly about her past issues. and attemoting to use her children against her, is SO transparent. She clearly doesnt consider you a friend because this is your standard operating procedure and so your friendship cannot be used as bait. No one owes you friendship or attention, if someone doesn't like intetacting with you, they're perfectly within their rights to ignore and block you.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Apr 4, 2018)

It would be great if we could get a screenshot of this email so @RodgerMan81 can post it on his youtube channel. 

She's basically threatening to have your children away because you post on KF. I feel like this is probably criminal behaviour so keep that email safe and all the others in case you need a proof. 

 Her behaviour at the moment is just pure insanity or she really is that vile. 
Wish someone reported her unemployed ass to canadian tax services as Im sure shes not declaring the money she makes off youtube.


----------



## manicunt (Apr 4, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> It would be great if we could get a screenshot of this email so @RodgerMan81 can post it on his youtube channel.
> 
> She's basically threatening to have your children away because you post on KF. I feel like this is probably criminal behaviour so keep that email safe and all the others in case you need a proof.
> 
> ...



I'll fwd it momentarily, thank you. It is criminal behaviour, I already retrieved a police info report number from Ottawa and fwded it to my local rcmp. They are aware of her threats now. I will also print out the screen shot after but yes, email is absolutely saved. Thanks again.


----------



## kaiwaii (Apr 4, 2018)

Manicunt, Please copy these emails from Chantal and have them printed. The Childrens Aid in Ontario is very aggressive in removing children from a home even with an unproven claim or rumor. All it takes is for someone to call them once.


----------



## manicunt (Apr 4, 2018)

kaiwaii said:


> Manicunt, Please copy these emails from Chantal and have them printed. The Childrens Aid in Ontario is very aggressive in removing children from a home even with an unproven claim or rumor. All it takes is for someone to call them once.


I'm in Nova Scotia and I'm always in contact with them anyway when I need my kids pushed up a waiting list for ot or speech therapy. I'm not worried about that detail but I thank you for the advice. I'm keeping all my reciepts.


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 4, 2018)

WOW, I cannot believe what I'm reading. And she's always saying on her channel she's a nice person. But I knew she was a cvnt from the very beginning


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Apr 4, 2018)

DID THIS BISH REALLLLY JUST DO THAT? WOW Chantal, good on you! you're such a great person, we all can see that now!!!!!.............. @manicunt i am sorry you have do deal directly with this deplorable human


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Apr 4, 2018)

manicunt said:


> Email recieved from Chantal  (dont know how to screen shot on an e lit so if you can help ill fwd you the email for proof)
> -----
> The Chantal Show
> to me
> ...


What a cow. That she would try to have children separated from their mother because someone was making fun of her online is utterly repugnant.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Apr 4, 2018)

I was a subscriber of Chantal when she was fairly new to you-tube. Over time, I noticed things didn't seem quite as she described them. Obviously her weight problem was something she couldn't hide no matter how she told her viewers she was eating. I really started paying attention to her words after viewing the video of her & Bibi cooking. Most couples who are going to make a video & cook together, and are an actual couple joke & fool around. They make it fun. That video was an eye-opener. He basically wanted nothing to do with her. He only spoke if she asked a question & truthfully seemed annoyed throughout the cooking process. It's possible she made the promise to her subscribers that once she reached 15K they would cook together, but never asked him seriously if he would like to participate. It was during that time & after that I realized their relationship was as roommates, nothing more. And although there's nothing wrong with that, why would she make it seem as if they are a (dating) couple?

Her spending money on juice fasts only to look heavier on each subsequent video told me on camera she talked a good game, but obviously binged off camera. I never believed she could fast on only juice for 5 days. That is difficult for people who don't have a food addiction problem like she does.

Every new way to eat never works. Vegan, to Big Macs, to veggie burgers to fried chicken. It's a continual circle of bad choices that she can't stick to. So were we supposed to believe she only drank juice for days?

Also, ignoring her health problems is as self destructive as one can get. This business of her trying a natural way to shrink tumors is ludicrous. She even started that a few months ago & couldn't stick with it. Again, a constant circle of denial.

But the end for me was her 'why I won't get a job' video. It was then that I unsubscribed. Never heard such ridiculous excuses for not working. I have no idea where she got the idea that posting a 20 minute  video a day was 'working.' Between the excuses & the fact she slept through a Doctor appointment, I was done.
I wanted to comment on that video, but so many others already said the same things I would have said. Either way, she ignored it all.

I started to feel that enabling her in this destructive behavior by continuing to subscribe was the wrong thing to do. I don't think she will ever change as long as her family, with money continues to support her & subscribers constantly tell her how beautiful she looks.
None of this is healthy & they are harming her, not helping her.

I check back with her channel every so often just to see what's new, but sadly, the only new things are the excuses.
I'm also disappointed to see that her persona on camera versus that email I just read is troubling. Too much of her channel & life seem to be fantasy.
People have eyes. No happy person in a happy relationship ignores the advice of Doctors & friends & eats themselves to death.
But I admit, I do feel sorry for her. She has people who would like to help her (many don't have that luxury) yet she turns them away.
That's pretty sad.


----------



## XXIchic (Apr 4, 2018)

I completely believe that she sleeps with her ex-boyfriend on the regular while Bibi is at work. Why has she never revealed his real name but she's told us her ex's name? I never got that, its like she's trying to hide something.

After reading Thiswillbefun's comment I re watched their cooking video for the 50th time and still couldn't finish it out of boredom. Bibi could care less about ing his girlfriends audience with his amazing Senegalese cooking skills while she's handling a knife singing sesame street songs acting like a complete maniac. I mean, it's nice to see her making an effort to try and get her 'quiet' boyfriend to talk but I've had job interviews which were much more relaxed than the blatant attempt at interaction this gave off. 

It all makes sense now how much of a psycho she is and you can see it in her mannerisms in all of her videos. She was never in funny, unfortunate or dismal situations, she met everyone in her life basically because she's psychopathic and it seems more and more people from her past have some type of beef with her.


----------



## thejackal (Apr 4, 2018)

I mean if people want to know "the real chantal" you can also watch the video she did with her family about six months ago, the signs were always there:






chantal pigs out in front of her sister and her sister's obviously annoyed bf (probably wondering wtf he's doing on camera, just like bibi) and then chantal blames their annoyance on her "sister's retardation" AND PINS IT AS THE TOP COMMENT.  Seriously, you cannot make this up.  And, chantals sister acted completely normal in the video and is also much thinner and prettier than chantal.  Fatty is just jealous.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Apr 4, 2018)

XXIchic said:


> You can also see in that video Jackal posted, how painful it really is for them to make eye contact with her.



Her sister is physically turning her body so she faces away from Chantal. The looks of contempt they give each other  when she makes any sort of noise are so blatant, I was shocked that Chantal actually uploaded it...like does she not pick up on it?


----------



## multiverse (Apr 4, 2018)

thejackal said:


> chantal pigs out in front of her sister and her sister's obviously annoyed bf (probably wondering wtf he's doing on camera, just like bibi) and then chantal blames their annoyance on her "sister's exceptionalism" AND PINS IT AS THE TOP COMMENT. Seriously, you cannot make this up. And, chantals sister acted completely normal in the video and is also much thinner and prettier than chantal. Fatty is just jealous.


Her sister is clearly much more mentally (and physically) healthy than either Chantal or their mom, and it makes Chantal furious so of course she had to lash out to try and make it out like her sister is re.tarded and lesser than her, in the guise of "defending" her sister. No one said anything negative about her sister, and that was a problem for Chantal, who needs to put others down in order to feel better about herself.

I can imagine that Chantal's sister avoids her except when utterly necessary; big C is the definition of a toxic personality and that shit is exhausting after a lifetime. It's no surprise we haven't seen Sister in a video after what Chantal pulled in this one.


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 4, 2018)

AlabamaWhitman said:


> Her sister is physically turning her body so she faces away from Chantal. The looks of contempt they give each other  when she makes any sort of noise are so blatant, I was shocked that Chantal actually uploaded it...like does she not pick up on it?




She thinks her viewers are all stupid and she's the only one with any brains. That's what a true narcissist is. Think again Chantal. We're onto you. We're smarter than all of your fat cells put together.



multiverse said:


> Her sister is clearly much more mentally (and physically) healthy than either Chantal or their mom, and it makes Chantal furious so of course she had to lash out to try and make it out like her sister is re.tarded and lesser than her, in the guise of "defending" her sister. No one said anything negative about her sister, and that was a problem for Chantal, who needs to put others down in order to feel better about herself.
> 
> I can imagine that Chantal's sister avoids her except when utterly necessary; big C is the definition of a toxic personality and that shit is exhausting after a lifetime. It's no surprise we haven't seen Sister in a video after what Chantal pulled in this one.




I have a sister who is toxic and after years of abuse (she tried to break up my marriage), I finally had to cut her out of my life. It's a horrible way to live. I imagine her mother gives her money so she doesn't move back home. That's what my parents did. She was so horrible to live with, my parents paid her housing. Bibi must have an iron stomach. The two of them together can afford the rent,  each on their own can't. If Bibi should move out, her mother and gran will pay her rent like my parents.


----------



## kaiwaii (Apr 4, 2018)

thejackal said:


> I mean if people want to know "the real chantal" you can also watch the video she did with her family about six months ago, the signs were always there:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I know, I remember the video. Such a hostile vibe from the sister and the boyfriend towards Chantal. The body language is one of contempt. And I think we know why... didn't manicunt say that Chantal used to be emotionally abusive towards her sister? calling her names like ''ugly'' and ''stupid''. And I am sure many other things as well.


----------



## XXIchic (Apr 4, 2018)

thejackal said:


> And, chantals sister acted completely normal in the video and is also much thinner and prettier than chantal. Fatty is just jealous



I agree on this but purely on the basis that Chantal never sees the good in anything, I mean she's no Doutzen Kroes but she has pretty enough features to look atleast a little bit conventionally attractive if she lost a ton of weight. If she dropped kilos she could take up yoga and work on her body shape to develop curves or tone her booty. She could prove all of us wrong if she set her mind to it and change for the better, but obviously it is her way or the highway.


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 4, 2018)

Why on earth would she want to take children away from their mother and put them in foster care just because she doesn't like what someone has to say about her? So many kids are abused in foster homes, that's disgusting


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Apr 4, 2018)

Holy shit I cannot even fathom how diabolical this is. 

CHANTAL. People who are ACTUALLY concerned about the well being of a child would just call CPS. The fact that you're using it as a threat and bargaining tool shows that you A) couldn't actually give two fucks about these children being in danger or - more likely - B) you won't report anything to CPS because you know they aren't in danger. 

Putting this out there and not realizing how fucking shitty you're making yourself look BLOWS MY MIND. I've never seen a more fucked up human trainwreck in my life.


----------



## thejackal (Apr 4, 2018)

well this escalated quickly.


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Apr 4, 2018)

I'll leave this here. tbh i didn't realize she was THIS conniving. , just... 

Hopefully she'll listen to a comment like this, that makes sense. Chantal, I know you read this forum, and i know what we say irks you. But PLEASE, find it in yourself to leave innocent children out of this. I surely hope you wouldn't do something so awful.


----------



## Ciscoipphone (Apr 4, 2018)

Ok Chantal is no angel but honestly her sister has a constant resting bitch face throughout this whole video and a really chitty attitude. It was wierd how she didn't know their ages though. 



thejackal said:


> I mean if people want to know "the real chantal" you can also watch the video she did with her family about six months ago, the signs were always there:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wheelpower (Apr 4, 2018)

Welp she's gone off the deep end. Chantal, what you are doing is disgusting, just stop.


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Apr 4, 2018)

if you missed her newest craziness, the original video is now on my channel along with an edited version with screenshots
original




edited


----------



## stonemask (Apr 4, 2018)

Damn. She could hardly even breathe in that video, lol. I think that’s the fastest I’ve heard her talk in any video.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Apr 4, 2018)

Ciscoipphone said:


> Ok Chantal is no angel but honestly her sister has a constant resting bitch face throughout this whole video and a really chitty attitude. It was wierd how she didn't know their ages though.



Because her sister pretty obviously does not like her, and did not want to be in the video. Duh.


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 4, 2018)

I hate to break it to you Chantal but Bibi can still be deported if he commits fraud and lies on legal documents even if he's a permanent resident. Just saying ... be careful you don't bite off more than what you can chew (no pun)


----------



## RussianBlonde (Apr 4, 2018)

Holy crap. So much drama, i like it. Shes gone too far, she now will flip even more when she finds out that Rodger managed to save and upload that video. 

And yes looks like Kathy is also a low life white trash, but her kids should be off limit.

Chantal reminds me of Annie Wilkes from Mysery. Very similar  characteristics, shes equally angry, paranoid and spiteful and Annie binge ate too.


----------



## multiverse (Apr 4, 2018)

Lol Chantal is so jealous that another woman has kids when shes an obeast with massive cysts that shes threatening cps? Chantal, you don't have that kind of power. Cps has better things to do than the bidding of a lonely bitter childless whale.

I wouldn't worry about her, manicunt.


----------



## hungryhippo (Apr 4, 2018)

Ciscoipphone said:


> Ok Chantal is no angel but honestly her sister has a constant resting bitch face throughout this whole video and a really chitty attitude. It was wierd how she didn't know their ages though.



a. maybe she didn't want to be on camera
b. her obnoxious sister is cackling next to her while shoveling crack cocaine aka pizza into her mouth
c. she's uncomfortable with 10k+ people knowing she's related to jabba
d. chantal doesn't know how old her sister is and pins a comment saying her sister is disabled/antisocial, just goes to prove how good of a relationship they have...


----------



## manicunt (Apr 4, 2018)

thejackal said:


> this "manicunt" person seems exceptional as well:
> 
> https://twitter.com/xgolddustkittyx
> 
> Canadian white trash.  brags on her twitter about home wrecking.



Not white but yes I'm ghetto trash lol. Home wrecking tweets are jokes, I don't believe in that at all.. though I don't remember tweeting anything about fcking a married man? Unless you're referring to The strip on cam one, which was a total lie and jab at another tweeter. The 'I'm a batshit crazy ex loser' tweets are more honest though. Mind you it's been almost a year since I've tweeted.


----------



## GoAskAyres (Apr 4, 2018)

So she takes back her apology and tries to paint herself as some victim, yet she's sitting there making horrible accusations such as child neglect and drug abuse - which is slander - while manicunt simply answers questions about Chantal. Another example of Chantal blaming someone else for being a shitty person.

Chantal: You don't have "one up" on anyone - you spend your time deleting comments that don't praise your obesity and talking about haters. You have no job, no plans, you're the size of TWO obese people put together, and you run to big macs for comfort... No matter how much time people choose to spend writing comments or posting on a forum, you're still a bigger loser. End of the day, people can log off and live life  - you are stuck sitting alone in an empty apartment obsessing over what you're going to eat next.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Apr 4, 2018)

New video is out. I think her diabetes is kicking in as shes complaining about being thirsty a lot.


----------



## wheelpower (Apr 4, 2018)

For fucking what dumbass? The cops dont care if someone was mean to you online ffs


----------



## thejackal (Apr 4, 2018)

god chantal and AL are turning into the same person.   Gotta go spend $100 on useless, tacky shit before any "weight loss journey" can start...

dude wtf is wrong with her...that's like a $25 tub of blueberries.  she loads those oats up with almond milk, blueberries, almonds and a banana -- more carbs, more sugar, more of what she doesn't need.  bacon and eggs would be so much better for her.


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 4, 2018)

thejackal said:


> god chantal and AL are turning into the same person.   Gotta go spend $100 on useless, tacky shit before any "weight loss journey" can start...
> 
> dude wtf is wrong with her...that's like a $25 tub of blueberries.  she loads those oats up with almond tard cum, blueberries, almonds and a banana -- more carbs, more sugar, more of what she doesn't need.  bacon and eggs would be so much better for her.




Nothing but the best for Chantal. She's the Kim Kardashian of youtube you know.

No judge is going to give her a restraining order. She is sounding more and more ridiculous.


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Apr 4, 2018)

Chantal has pre-diabetes


----------



## manicunt (Apr 4, 2018)

Ciscoipphone said:


> Ok Chantal is no angel but honestly her sister has a constant resting bitch face throughout this whole video and a really chitty attitude. It was wierd how she didn't know their ages though.



Her sister is a sweet girl, wouldn't hurt a fly. She grew up with Chantal telling her she was ugly and dumb. We would be eating and watching movies and this poor kid would sit at a chair by the doorway where she couldn't even see the screen bc Chantal wouldn't let her sit beside us on the couch.



C3PBRO said:


> Hi manincunt,
> 
> Can I ask when this email was sent? Before or after her crocodile tears on her latest Day 1?




April 3, 2018, 4:58 AM


----------



## RussianBlonde (Apr 4, 2018)

RodgerMan81 said:


> Chantal has pre-diabetes



Yep. 5.8 means prediabetic and she needs to drastically limit her carbs now. 

Like Jackall said she should be doing keto or lazy keto and eating bacon and eggs for breakfast , not this sugary vomit.


----------



## manicunt (Apr 4, 2018)

2nd email today

------

The Chantal Show
to me
3 hours ago
Details
So I see you are spreading complete bullshit lies about me. I am going to make a video with allll the psychotic screenshots you of shit YOU sent me. You started this and are now playing victim just like you alwaysssss do. You threatened immigration on Bibi but it's not ok for me to defend myself and threaten you back? And honestly, I don't feel bad you deserve it you are a nut case and even my subs see that.

I don't believe a parent who spends all day online spreading bullshit and cyber harassing  and getting high deserves to have children so yes I will make the call if I have to. What kind of example are you setting for those kids bullying others online?

Remember the time you wanted to kill Steph so you asked her for a lock of hair so you could cast a spell on her? LOL you are one whacko and it is too bad the kiwifuckers don't see that.

What about the time you did witchcraft and wanted to kill Steph asking for a lock of her hair? Or all the men you had over one after the other what kind of influence is that? Pfft please take a look at the skeletons in your closet before coming for me

----

I don't understand this neglecting my kids all day... they're in school or asleep when I get my screen time. Why? Because they're the ones with tablets, not me lol, so when they're home I don't even have access to the internet because - well you try taking a tablet away from a kid who just got home from school and has some minecrafting to obsess over.

Btw, this witchcraft and hooker thing is new to me. Is she claiming I have men over while my kids are home? And a lock of who's hair? You mean that awkward obese friend who came over for me to do her eye shadow then later on she started hating on me because I dated her crush? Sorry, he wasn't that into her. That wasn't witchcraft. I was just a slut.


----------



## thejackal (Apr 4, 2018)

Hey chantal remember the time you thought rocks and apple cider vinegar were going to cure your ovarian cysts caused by morbid obesity?  Pot ---> Kettle.


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 4, 2018)

Already she thinks she has a breathing problem and needs to check with her doctor if she can go on walks


----------



## manicunt (Apr 4, 2018)

XXIchic said:


> Manicunt can you please explain Chantal's contempt towards her little sister? Is it mainly to do with how she has a different dad and obviously got all the good genetics (no weight problems, nice hair, skin, teeth etc and seemingly mentally stable unlike Chantal who also claims she isn't..) and plus her sister's dad didn't run away and stayed to raise her, or is it something else?



It's all that plus she had some level of special needs and took much of mom's attention when she was born. I don't know the details of her disability thought but I always though she was a good kid.


----------



## kaiwaii (Apr 4, 2018)

manicunt said:


> 2nd email today
> 
> ------
> 
> ...



Is this the best Chantal can come up with as skeletons? wanting to cast  spell on someone presumably way back in the early 2000's when you were both in your teens or you having relations with men as an adult woman. What a joke. Chantal is just digging for anything.


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 4, 2018)

manicunt said:


> 2nd email today
> 
> ------
> 
> ...



I wouldn't pay any attention to what her loyal subs have to say. They are all co - dependents


----------



## thejackal (Apr 4, 2018)

kaiwaii said:


> Is this the best Chantal can come up with as skeletons? wanting to cast  spell on someone presumably way back in the early 2000's when you were both in your teens or you having relations with men as an adult woman. What a joke. Chantal is just digging for anything.



is that a picture of chantal in 2020 in your avatar?


----------



## XXIchic (Apr 4, 2018)

manicunt said:


> It's all that plus she had some level of special needs and took much of mom's attention when she was born. I don't know the details of her disability thought but I always though she was a good kid.



Ah okay. She does seem very sweet and is very pretty too. I can tell she confides in her boyfriend a lot about her big sis, Chantal. The looks they're giving each other in that pizza mukbang at the dinner table are flippin' hilarious and so obviously directed at her.


----------



## C3PBRO (Apr 4, 2018)

Screw permanent residency, Canada has revoked citizenships for foreign nationals who lied to get it. So despite what Chantal seems to think, deportation is not outside the realm of possibility. 

If I can be real though, I don't have anything against Bibi and wouldn't take pleasure in having him deported. He's a fellow from a poorer country with a job who likes clubbing with skinny brown chicks, and anime. Plus it amuses me to watch him utterly ignore her.


----------



## hungryhippo (Apr 4, 2018)

manicunt said:


> It's all that plus she had some level of special needs and took much of mom's attention when she was born. I don't know the details of her disability thought but I always though she was a good kid.



guess the negligence caused jabba to develop her own disability judging by the way she talks to her cats


----------



## Chandra (Apr 4, 2018)

manicunt said:


> Remember the time you wanted to kill Steph so you asked her for a lock of hair so you could cast a spell on her? LOL you are one whacko and it is too bad the kiwifuckers don't see that.
> 
> What about the time you did witchcraft and wanted to kill Steph asking for a lock of her hair?



Did anyone else catch the crazy here? It’s like she forgot what she JUST wrote when she started a new paragraph.


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Apr 4, 2018)

The emails from Chantal received by manicunt are 100% legit. I was just forwarded them.


----------



## wheelpower (Apr 4, 2018)

Chandra said:


> Did anyone else catch the crazy here? It’s like she forgot what she JUST wrote when she started a new paragraph.



I noticed this too, its like she's manic or something. She's for sure in a spiral with the posting and deleting videos so quickly. Hey chantal, go grab some A&W like we know you want to and simmer down


----------



## thejackal (Apr 4, 2018)

it's (partly) the pills...notice she hasn't mentioned them...probably trying to come off them.  this is why you don't fucking give already fucked up people barbiturates (or really most pharmies).


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 4, 2018)

This was fun guys teehee. Bring on more tea heehee. I wonder how long she's going to carry on the charade she and Bibi are lovers? She's probably crying to BAE and karatejoe right now heehee


----------



## multiverse (Apr 4, 2018)

Chantal, do you realize that every email you write to manicunt is going to be published? And that with each one, YOU look worse, not her? 

If you want to salvage anything from this, step away from the keyboard.

But you're a lol cow and incapable of that, so let the good times roll.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Apr 4, 2018)

RodgerMan81 said:


> The emails from Chantal received by manicunt are 100% legit. I was just forwarded them.



Can you upload them to your youtube without compromising Kathy's privacy?

Jabba would lose her shit.


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Apr 4, 2018)

LMFAO those are the best "skeletons" Chantal could come up with? the part i just found so ironic was the comment "all the men you had over one after the other what kind of influence is that?" how funny coming from the woman who has based her channel around "TMI" videos where she talks about her slew of constant lovers. WHERE IS THE LOGIC? Surely any simpleton can see the hypocrisy there? Chantal sweetie, you're losing it.

You know, you'd think she'd learn but..


----------



## thejackal (Apr 5, 2018)

lol, chantal makes it so easy, this is from a pretty good poster over at ytt:

“_I don’t think she deserves to have kids._” WOW… just . So let me guess, YOU deserve to have kids, right Chantal? Well, too bad you ate yourself infertile. Guess you’re not the authority on who deserves to have kids and who doesn’t afterall.​chantal had TWO braincells before youtube now she clearly has one, maybe zero.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Apr 5, 2018)

Chantal is going psycho in comment sections of HealthNut videos accusing everyone of being Kathy. She's using sock puppet account Mindy Mai and her own too, didnt screenshot all the comments


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Apr 5, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> Chantal is going psycho in comment sections of HealthNut videos accusing everyone of being Kathy. She's using sock puppet account Mindy Mai and her own too, didnt screenshot all the comments


lol that writing style has to be chantal. she gives herself away so easily. 
i also love that Chantal's new thing is calling KF her fan club. I guess she's gotta find as many ways to stroke her dwindling ego as possible. 

So guys... what should our fan club mascot be? 
A Whale? perhaps an elephant? maybe the girl who got blown up like a blueberry in Willy Wonka?


----------



## multiverse (Apr 5, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> Chantal is going psycho in comment sections of HealthNut videos accusing everyone of being Kathy. She's using sock puppet account Mindy Mai and her own too, didnt screenshot all the comments


Looool at Chantal using "fat" as an insult at OTHER people


----------



## DongMiguel (Apr 5, 2018)

kaiwaii said:


> Is this the best Chantal can come up with as skeletons? wanting to cast  spell on someone presumably way back in the early 2000's when you were both in your teens or you having relations with men as an adult woman. What a joke. Chantal is just digging for anything.



I mean, what teen didn't want to cast a spell after watching The Craft?


----------



## GoodLard (Apr 5, 2018)

FUUUDYBUUUTYYY said:


> lol that writing style has to be chantal. she gives herself away so easily.
> i also love that Chantal's new thing is calling KF her fan club. I guess she's gotta find as many ways to stroke her dwindling ego as possible.
> 
> So guys... what should our fan club mascot be?
> A Whale? perhaps an elephant? maybe the girl who got blown up like a blueberry in Willy Wonka?



Now, now - We shouldn't insult such beautiful creatures. A whale is elegant for its size and elephants are gentle, humble giants.  None of these adjectives can be used to describe Chantal the glob.


----------



## Ciscoipphone (Apr 5, 2018)

what was this lol


----------



## The hash slinging slasher (Apr 5, 2018)

We've had our mascot all along. Jabba the Hut


----------



## Broken Pussy (Apr 5, 2018)

If you guys want to ask @manicunt questions about Chantal, go ahead.  If @manicunt wants to answer questions about Chantal, that’s great.  But any posts that are not about Chantal will be deleted.  I don’t know what @manicunt’s life story is, and in the context of this thread, I don’t care.  We’re not turning this thread into an OT fan club of a person who knows Chantal just because she has tea to spill.


----------



## Ciscoipphone (Apr 5, 2018)

Agreed plus not sure if there is a way we can verify the tea. Yes we know Chantal is a liar but I would prefer to have all the receipts. So far all we have are two emails from Chantal. All this about Chantals ex and her sister are merely word of mouth


----------



## whysoserious (Apr 5, 2018)

Wow. If she keeps treating her subs like that, she's only going to have fat fetishists and other fatties there. I'm actually glad people see through her fake smile now. She is a bitch and I don't think it will ever change. From what I can see, she was never taught to change her attitude.

How many fake accounts does Jabba have? It's pretty obvious it's her.

Bibi should find a new roommate. She'll destroy his reputation as well.


----------



## Ungern (Apr 5, 2018)

Ciscoipphone said:


> Agreed plus not sure if there is a way we can verify the tea. Yes we know Chantal is a liar but I would prefer to have all the receipts. So far all we have are two emails from Chantal. All this about Chantals ex and her sister are merely word of mouth


There are obviously weird rumors being thrown around by both sides in this personal feud, and tbh neither comes out looking too good, but it sure is some quality entertainment! 



multiverse said:


> Chantal, do you realize that every email you write to manicunt is going to be published? And that with each one, YOU look worse, not her?
> 
> If you want to salvage anything from this, step away from the keyboard.


That would be the most reasonable thing to do, but since Chantal is a true lolcow and just can't help digging herself deeper into a hole, I wonder why she doesn't just come here already. Maybe not in an explosion of rage like last time, but otherwise she should know that she can post on the Farms. It's obvious that she lurks her thread 24/7, and she should realize by now that her mails will end up here.

So it seems like she's communicating with us indirectly, trying to make @manicunt look bad in our eyes, e.g. that quote "you are one whacko and it is too bad the kiwifuckers don't see that" from her last mail and then talking about witchcraft. If you can't shut up just grow a pair and do your shit talk directly here, Chantal.


----------



## manicunt (Apr 5, 2018)

We all have our issues. But yes, I don't have reciepts for stuff that happened years ago. &Yes, it's better to just ask me direct questions maybe to verify what's said on a video is true or whatver. If I know I know if I don't, I don't.


----------



## whysoserious (Apr 5, 2018)

Lol, she's talking about Manicunt smoking weed, so I reminded myself that she has a vlog up on her channel when she went out with her aunt and they were rolling a joint. Do you guys remember that? Because I can't find this video now. Did she delete it?


----------



## Ciscoipphone (Apr 5, 2018)

Out of curiosity,   were you at Chantals latest birthday celebration? 



manicunt said:


> We all have our issues. But yes, I don't have reciepts for stuff that happened years ago. &Yes, it's better to just ask me direct questions maybe to verify what's said on a video is true or whatver. If I know I know if I don't, I don't.


----------



## 89elbees (Apr 5, 2018)

Holy shit, Chantal went from mildly entertaining part-time cow (for when my gorl AL is in a radio silent phase) to the main attraction in no time. She's straight up manic in that day 2 of the ~weight loss journey~ video. It's alarming to watch. Is she genuinely getting more crazy or does she just come off that way because her videos are vlogs now without a loose script to sort of mask her manic tendencies? Who knows, but I'm here for it. 

Then, obviously, there's the whole layer of crazy with the manicunt emails. Chantal, a word of advice: those make you look way, way worse, which is impressive because it's already pretty bad. I promise you it's not just the 'haters' that think that. If (and this is a hypothetical, not a threat) the law were to get involved, those emails would hurt your case significantly. A word of honest to god advice: stop. I mean, no skin off my back if you don't, though. This whole thing is entertaining as shit.

Side note,  since I usually listen to her videos while I'm doing something else, so I may have missed it if it was just a picture  she slid in or something. She said she'd weigh in at some point during that vlog, did that actually happen?


----------



## whysoserious (Apr 5, 2018)

I don't remember who, but someone wanted to make a collage of her during some time period. I did it quickly. Last two are from this month. You can really see that this is not only about angles and knowing how to make yourself look flattering. She actually put on a lot of weight.







89elbees said:


> Side note,  since I usually listen to her videos while I'm doing something else, so I may have missed it if it was just a picture  she slid in or something. She said she'd weigh in at some point during that vlog, did that actually happen?


She didn't do weigh in.


----------



## 89elbees (Apr 5, 2018)

whysoserious said:


> She didn't do weigh in.



Damn. I love it when the weight loss lolcows get owned by science and start trying to bend the laws of physics to explain why they did everything right but still didn't lose weight.


----------



## manicunt (Apr 5, 2018)

Ciscoipphone said:


> Out of curiosity, were you at Chantals latest birthday celebration?



No that wasn't me.



whysoserious said:


> Lol, she's talking about Manicunt smoking weed, so I reminded myself that she has a vlog up on her channel when she went out with her aunt and they were rolling a joint. Do you guys remember that? Because I can't find this video now. Did she delete it?



Never seen that (I've only been watching he last several months of vids) but I dont get this weed thing, it's practically legal here for recreational use, unless you're a manic c.nt like me then they prescribe it to you. But she smokes too (last I checked, she could have quit since) and it could be another factor in her spiraling. Too much of it can trigger psychosis when you have underlying mental health issues..


----------



## chocolateninjas (Apr 5, 2018)

whysoserious said:


> Lol, she's talking about Manicunt smoking weed, so I reminded myself that she has a vlog up on her channel when she went out with her aunt and they were rolling a joint. Do you guys remember that? Because I can't find this video now. Did she delete it?


No one remembers where she use to do live streams while smoking a pipe? I'm sure there's one around somewhere


----------



## whysoserious (Apr 5, 2018)

chocolateninjas said:


> No one remembers where she use to do live streams while smoking a pipe? I'm sure there's one around somewhere


For real? I never saw any of her live streams so I didn't know about it. LMFAO what a hypocrite


----------



## Ciscoipphone (Apr 5, 2018)

whysoserious said:


> She didn't do weigh in.


Lol she can't even stay consistent within same video! At least edit out fhe promise of weighing in...


----------



## Hangrygorl (Apr 5, 2018)

whysoserious said:


> Lol, she's talking about Manicunt smoking weed, so I reminded myself that she has a vlog up on her channel when she went out with her aunt and they were rolling a joint. Do you guys remember that? Because I can't find this video now. Did she delete it?


I don't remember this but she did a few live streams  way back where she had her pipe and smoked a few bowls before bed.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Apr 5, 2018)

Hangrygorl said:


> I don't remember this but she did a few live streams  way back where she had her pipe and smoked a few bowls before bed.



She also mentions in one of her recent videos that she used to smoke cigarettes and is still a social smoker.  She is the epitome of unhealthiness. 

Morbidly obese smoker. I dont have an issue with cigarettes per se but how the fuck do you become a morbidly obese smoker? Cigarettes are a good appetite suppressants, so you should be either far or a smoker. She's so disgusting.


----------



## Broken Pussy (Apr 5, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> She also mentions in one of her recent videos that she used to smoke cigarettes and is still a social smoker.  She is the epitome of unhealthiness.
> 
> Morbidly obese smoker. I dont have an issue with cigarettes per se but how the fuck do you become a morbidly obese smoker? Cigarettes are a good appetite suppressants, so you should be either far or a smoker. She's so disgusting.



Amy Slaton smokes, too, if I’m not mistaken.


----------



## whysoserious (Apr 5, 2018)

Broken Pussy said:


> Amy Slaton smokes, too, if I’m not mistaken.


Bridgette West smokes, too. A lot of fat YT do.
If Chantal was a serious smoker, she would kill herself by quitting, because she would eat even more to fill that gap left by cigarettes, so it's good she only does that occasionally.


----------



## Ciscoipphone (Apr 5, 2018)

It would actually be really entertaining to watch her binge and the sheer amount of food she can pack away at once.  Not sure why she never captured a full binge on camera. No need for Storytimes or talking to the camera, just full on going ham on 5 pizzas


----------



## Lunatic Fringe (Apr 5, 2018)

whysoserious said:


> I don't remember who, but someone wanted to make a collage of her during some time period. I did it quickly. Last two are from this month. You can really see that this is not only about angles and knowing how to make yourself look flattering. She actually put on a lot of weight.
> View attachment 419633


That was me, many thanks! I don't follow her that much but people kept saying how she had ballooned but I didn't have a start reference. Her features are pretty distorted now, yikes!

As for the breathing during her walking and her now making excuses, the worst thing she could do is stop walking. If she was someone serious about losing weight (which is obviously unlikely) then she'd perceive until her stamina improves.

Did she make a salad with raw sprouts, cabbage and broccoli in it?  I can't imagine that would taste very good and as they're all members of the Brassicaceae family and can be pretty hard to digest for some people. Again, no protein in there either. It would at least make you feel full than just salad.


----------



## DongMiguel (Apr 5, 2018)

whysoserious said:


> For real? I never saw any of her live streams so I didn't know about it. LMFAO what a hypocrite



Yes. When I first found Chantal, she used to do streams on YT and she clearly would smoke from a bong, or in some instances, if I remember correctly, a bowl. This was a while ago, before her channel really became known, and she was mostly tolerable because of her quirky stories that, at times, were fun to listen to. Then she kinda went off the rails.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Apr 5, 2018)

Lol...shes at it 24/7


----------



## Rotogravure (Apr 5, 2018)

Jesus, Chantal needs fucking help.  

AL pretends to have issues, Chantal clearly has them.


----------



## whysoserious (Apr 5, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> Lol...shes at it 24/7


Jabba is making herself look more stupid and more psychotic every fucking day.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Apr 5, 2018)

It's pretty clear that when Chantal says she won't talk about this feud anymore, or respond to it, it's a lie.
She is consumed by this.
It's a little sad to see someone spiral out of control.
I hope she gets some help or at least takes the advice some on her channel are giving her. But, I don't see this happening. Denial is easier than reality.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Apr 5, 2018)

Guys, she's officially lost it. Not even kidding, this is petrifying


----------



## wheelpower (Apr 5, 2018)

Jesus Christ this is getting really depressing


----------



## thejackal (Apr 5, 2018)

At this rate she's going to be institutionalized by the end of April.  What a decomp.


----------



## kaiwaii (Apr 5, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> Guys, she's officially lost it. Not even kidding, this is petrifying



She has the mind of a child.


----------



## Henessey (Apr 5, 2018)

Hey foolish,  step away from the keyboard. Does she not know we know she is Mindy Mae? 

If it's any consolation,  she is at least keeping us entertained.


----------



## 89elbees (Apr 5, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> Guys, she's officially lost it. Not even kidding, this is petrifying



I wasn't going to watch it initially because there are few things I hate more in this world than Chantal's cat voice, but curiosity got the best of me. Does Chantal have anyone within driving distance that cares about her enough to get her the fuck off of the internet? This isn't heading in a good direction...


----------



## kaiwaii (Apr 5, 2018)

thejackal said:


> At this rate she's going to be institutionalized by the end of April.  What a decomp.



Reminds me of


----------



## hungryhippo (Apr 5, 2018)

kaiwaii said:


> Reminds me of



except the police wouldn't be able to lift her up lmao


----------



## manicunt (Apr 5, 2018)

FUUUDYBUUUTYYY said:


> You know, you'd think she'd learn but..View attachment 419397 View attachment 419398



I didn't realize that was a sub, thought it was Chantal trolling when she left a nasty rape comment for me. My bad on that one!



RussianBlonde said:


> Lol...shes at it 24/7



Ah yes, that is my account - bbnspab. Was trying to sincerely get through to her but decided I was an idoit for even trying & I deleted them to avoid any more drama. But, I am glad you got the screen shots. I tried reaching out to her mom so someone close to her can talk some sense with her but idk if she received my msg since I had to delete facebook. Nothing else I can say I think her sanity is on the line as depression can mess with you and this ego yt has inflated is its own monster now. 

Maybe this is the rock bottom she needs to learn how to get on her feet. I feel bad for her after this cat video it's like Anna Nicole in clown makeup. Good luck to you girl.


----------



## weaselhat (Apr 5, 2018)

has she went to bed?  the cat singing was 13 hours ago.  I'm waiting for her to wake up and realize the damage.   its  a cliff hanger.


----------



## multiverse (Apr 5, 2018)

Did she get her barbiturates cut off, is that why she's doing this manic no sleep marathon?


----------



## manicunt (Apr 5, 2018)

multiverse said:


> Did she get her barbiturates cut off, is that why she's doing this manic no sleep marathon?


That's why one should go to mental health for mood stabilizers, not a walk in clinic downtown.


----------



## multiverse (Apr 5, 2018)

manicunt said:


> That's why one should go to mental health for mood stabilizers, not a walk in clinic downtown.


Is that where she got xanny script, a walk-in clinic? Must've been short term then, they won't just keep handing those out... as I'm sure she's currently finding out the hard, sleepless way.


----------



## manicunt (Apr 5, 2018)

multiverse said:


> Is that where she got xanny script, a walk-in clinic? Must've been short term then, they won't just keep handing those out... as I'm sure she's currently finding out the hard, sleepless way.


She brought it up in one of her videos a couple of weeks ago or last week, one of her depression vlogs.


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Apr 5, 2018)

My simple reupload of her "I TAKE MY APOLOGY BACK" video was deleted. It's funny though, it was deleted because Chantal was being a crazy stalker, because of her content, not because of anything on my channel (this is my first strike).


----------



## neckyhamhock (Apr 5, 2018)

wheelpower said:


> Jesus Christ this is getting really depressing


I can't even watch her videos anymore, she just stresses me out and pisses me off.


----------



## thejackal (Apr 6, 2018)

She's rebranding:






still crazy.


----------



## Rotogravure (Apr 6, 2018)

Well, I don't hate that intro as much...  

Cat knows she needs some new meds.  Her sunglasses look hideous...  Jesus, they aren't cysts she says the doctors call them "borderline malignant tumors"

Fart @ 15:07


----------



## Broken Pussy (Apr 6, 2018)

RodgerMan81 said:


> My simple reupload of her "I TAKE MY APOLOGY BACK" video was deleted. It's funny though, it was deleted because Chantal was being a crazy stalker, because of her content, not because of anything on my channel (this is my first strike).



When Marissa kept getting @Smutley ’s reposts of her videos taken down on YouTube, he moved them to pornhub.  Food for thought.


----------



## weaselhat (Apr 6, 2018)

"I cant tell you what to do" in reference to the doctors comment when  Chantal told her she is delaying surgery is doctor's code for "you are a dumbass but I don't have the time  or the energy to argue with you"


----------



## multiverse (Apr 6, 2018)

weaselhat said:


> "I cant tell you what to do" in reference to the doctors comment when  Chantal told her she is delaying surgery is doctor's code for "you are a dumbass but I don't have the time  or the energy to argue with you"


More like "I cant force you to get the surgery you desperately need, so enjoy your future emergency hysterectomy, which you may not survive." It's like when a cancer patient tells you they're going to give a fruit detox a go, rather than radiation. OK, enjoy killing yourself, not my circus not my monkeys.


----------



## Lisbethsalamander1 (Apr 6, 2018)

New to the farm!!!
I usually binge watch fat cringe videos on YT and alot of mukbangers are in most of the cringe videos.
Chantal is the worst!!!
I really can't stand that f*king laugh. And you her voice on the intro makes me want to KMS
She is doing a weightloss transformation again go figure.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Apr 6, 2018)

multiverse said:


> More like "I cant force you to get the surgery you desperately need, so enjoy your future emergency hysterectomy, which you may not survive." It's like when a cancer patient tells you they're going to give a fruit detox a go, rather than radiation. OK, enjoy killing yourself, not my circus not my monkeys.


This is going to end so badly.  Chantal is an utter hormonal and metabolic clusterfuck.  Any woman who has had an ovarian cyst burst knows how badly this is going to end.   And most of us don't have cysts as large as Chantal claims hers are.  I cannot imagine the pain she is going to be in because if one that size blows, it's gonna take out an ovary.



Rotogravure said:


> Fart @ 15:07


She is reaching Slaton-levels of unintended and unacknowledged flatulence in her videos.  That poor car seat cover.


----------



## whysoserious (Apr 6, 2018)

Rotogravure said:


> Fart @ 15:07



She's so disgusting. She could at least edit it out instead of trying to mask it with her witch laugh.


----------



## Ciscoipphone (Apr 6, 2018)

whysoserious said:


> She's so disgusting. She could at least edit it out instead of trying to mask it with her witch laugh.


I think it's half intentional cause she's playing to fetishists. She once mentioned watching a documentary where a woman is paid to burp and fart or something then she did a poll of her subs to see how they felt about it. Cant quite remember which video but I think it was a car mukbang


----------



## manicunt (Apr 6, 2018)

Ciscoipphone said:


> I think it's half intentional cause she's playing to fetishists. She once mentioned watching a documentary where a woman is paid to burp and fart or something then she did a poll of her subs to see how they felt about it. Cant quite remember which video but I think it was a car mukbang



We had a convo about fat fetish porn a few years ago but she said she could never do it because she'd have to gain even more weight. She started that convo by sending me a link to a site she was interested in, or just curious about idk. Those girls were much bigger than her though she's still too small for that, I think? Idk.

She's had these cysts/fibroids or tumours (I can't keep up) since we were teens. Maybe they were harmless then but she should go for this surgey. She already went under for something (I wanna say gallbladder but I could be wrong maybe it was a wisdom tooth) after high school so why keep these tumours? (or whatver they actually are)


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 6, 2018)

Chantal had a doctor's appointment and packed a snack in case she gets hungry.  LOL Typical fatty mentality


----------



## RussianBlonde (Apr 6, 2018)

She changed the name of the channel and that foodie beauties intro because she doesnt want other people to find KF and YTT forums dedicated to her.


----------



## manicunt (Apr 6, 2018)

Maybe you guys are right about this working towards porn theory.



			https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10155340797530611&id=564275610&set=a.10150266981890611.502872.564275610&source=43&refid=56
		




			https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10155384072820611&id=564275610&set=a.10150266981890611.502872.564275610&source=43&refid=56


----------



## Ciscoipphone (Apr 6, 2018)

She seems to have many male orbiters/admirers. I'm enjoying these juicy FB screens especially since her profile is private


----------



## whysoserious (Apr 6, 2018)

manicunt said:


> Maybe you guys are right about this working towards porn theory.
> 
> https://tinyurl.com/y88zeo4n
> https://tinyurl.com/yawn9mu5


Wow... how many selfies can one have?





EDIT: OMFG I am dying right now. Hahahahahahaha LOL
I was right! She IS here 24/7. As soon as her profile was posted, I went to her FB and I was able to see everything. Now it is private. How long has it been? Few minutes?

I wasn't able to do any screenshots though


----------



## Ciscoipphone (Apr 6, 2018)

Alot... (from instagram)


----------



## C3PBRO (Apr 6, 2018)

I guess once she found "that" exact angle and exact expression, she went to work uploading regularly for asspats from Indian dudes on Facebook who love vegana. If she tried it today the only like she'd get might be from the staff of the USS Bob Barker.


----------



## whysoserious (Apr 6, 2018)

https://www.smule.com/csara0884

LOL her attempts to sing some songs like The Cure one are just pathetic. If she was walking every day, her breathing would improve = her singing could improve.


----------



## PropaGONDA (Apr 6, 2018)

Ciscoipphone said:


> Alot... (from instagram) .



Ah, the good ole' fat girl angle shot.


----------



## Broken Pussy (Apr 6, 2018)

Ciscoipphone said:


> Alot... (from instagram) .



Now you know why her skin looks so bad in the video shot with the DSLR.  Because she’s generally one of those people who turns the contrast up so high that her nose disappears.


----------



## FupaFiend (Apr 6, 2018)

whysoserious said:


> https://www.smule.com/csara0884
> 
> LOL her attempts to sing some songs like The Cure one are just pathetic. If she was walking every day, her breathing would improve = her singing could improve.


 JFC . 

Seriously. 

What did the Gin Blossoms ever do to anyone to deserve that bullshit treatment? That shit’s a crime against all mediocre 90s pop and I’m almost mad about it, tbh.


----------



## weaselhat (Apr 6, 2018)

manicunt said:


> Maybe you guys are right about this working towards porn theory.


She  might as well.  She already films without a bra and props her massive jugs on the table.


----------



## whysoserious (Apr 6, 2018)

Jabba's definition of healthy food:
https://pl.pinterest.com/csara084/vegetables/
https://pl.pinterest.com/csara084/yum/
I wonder why she was pinning chicken recipes when she was vegan...


----------



## DongMiguel (Apr 6, 2018)

I wonder if Chantal's 'shh' tick when she eats is rooted in her childhood. She's always been obese, so, maybe when she was younger, and overeating, her mom or someone would yell at her for eating too much and she'd instinctively just 'shh' them while stuffing her face - and now it's just become something she can't control? I don't know. It's an odd tick, especially when it only happens when she eats apparently.


----------



## Jabba The Gut (Apr 6, 2018)

It might be the voices in her head lol


----------



## weaselhat (Apr 6, 2018)

whysoserious said:


> Jabba's definition of healthy food:
> https://pl.pinterest.com/csara084/vegetables/
> https://pl.pinterest.com/csara084/yum/
> I wonder why she was pinning chicken recipes when she was vegan...


I like how she pinned in the vegetables category


----------



## ricecake (Apr 6, 2018)

weaselhat said:


> I like how she pinned in the vegetables category


OMG. Not a single recipe where the vegetable tastes like an actual vegetable. That is hilarious and sad. (I feel like that is my takeaway with all things Chantal. Funny and depressing.)


----------



## Anna230760 (Apr 7, 2018)

Recap-
She received a love letter from a fan saying that she saved their friends life by forwarding Chantel's videos to her.
More deflecting.
Weigh in 367.8
She's trying weight loss teas - a 30 day detox program. *eye roll*
Use her code if you want to purchase the tea. *Yeah, right.*
She's going to weigh herself every Friday morning.
She shouts out Jordan Shrinks.
She pretends like she knows anything about metabolic rates and caloric intake.
She's worried she's not eating enough, must add an extra meal to her day. LOL.
Breakfast - She mashes four bananas (claims they're for her and Bibi) Sure, Jan.
Adds mashed bananas to oatmeal and blueberries.
Snack - Kale Chips.
She meal preps some salad and homemade dressings with vinegar and maple syrup.
States defiantly "I do not eat any refined sugar throughout the day, only sugar source is maple syrup and fruit." Honey, this is only day 4.
She actually does go for a walk, good for her!
Sits at park and talks about seeing overweight people die around her. Has a coming to Jesus moment about life and death.
Dinner - Rice and beans, with onion and jalepeno, salsa, guac, and salad.
Very boring video, don't bother watching.


----------



## NSFW (Apr 7, 2018)

Why did she pick that thumbnail?! I barely recognized her. Maybe this is Chantal showing her true and honest self, she didn’t even zip up her coat to hide her chins.


----------



## 89elbees (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm only half way through this video, but Chantal explaining how weight loss works like it's this brand new, earth-shattering concept is just


----------



## Ciscoipphone (Apr 7, 2018)

potatoe said:


> Why did she pick that thumbnail?! I barely recognized her. Maybe this is Chantal showing her true and honest self, she didn’t even zip up her coat to hide her chins.


I prefer them to the fake MySpace angles tbh


----------



## LightEmittingDiode (Apr 7, 2018)

Got to love the attempt at a "self realization" thumbnail for those sweet, sweet asspats. Oh  you have 3 chins; we had no idea!


----------



## The hash slinging slasher (Apr 7, 2018)

Golly, her portion sizes are still gigantic though


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 7, 2018)

Anyone want to wager how long she'll stay on this bland diet? I say a week ...


----------



## whysoserious (Apr 7, 2018)

LOL at the tags she puts in her videos


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Apr 7, 2018)

Oh great, she's doing a detox with diarrhea tea.  Because failure to make herself sick with senna tea will somehow negate the effects of reduced calories and exercise.

I've said a couple of times that Chantal isn't stupid but I may have to retract that statement.  I can't tell anymore if she makes these dumb decisions and says these stupid things because she's deluding herself or because she's an idiot.  But yeah, drinking detox tea and stressing a fragile body already under stress is a terrible idea and will do nothing to help the weight loss process.  If your liver and kidneys work then you are already doing as much detox as your body can manage. If you have toxins built up in organs like the liver you're in serious trouble because you're experiencing organ failure and no tea will help you.  

Did anyone really think that this new weightloss rebrand was going to include Chantal being honest with herself?  I did for a hot minute and I have no idea why I was so optimistic.  Because here we are, back to Chantal basics wherein she refuses to do anything like reduce her calories to a manageable level.  She's actually worried she isn't eating enough.  I bet she thinks she's entering starvation mode and needs to eat more to keep her body from holding onto fat. Christ.

All this woman needs to do is buy a food scale, get a meal tracker app, chart every calorie she eats and how often she exercises.  Initially if she keeps it under 2500 calories and walks three times week, she'll lose a pound a week.  That's it.  No teas.  No gimmick diets.  No massive shifts in macros from high carbs to high protein to high fat and back again.  Just stop eating so much.


----------



## Ungern (Apr 7, 2018)

Anna230760 said:


> She received a love letter from a fan saying that she saved their friends life by forwarding Chantel's videos to her.


tfw you'd rather end your life than eat a little less and move your ass a little more. Wow, just 

Also, about being worried that she isn't eating enough, Dr. Now comes to mind: "Do you look like you're malnourished?"


----------



## weaselhat (Apr 7, 2018)

The hash slinging slasher said:


> Golly, her portion sizes are still gigantic though


Seriously.  She went on that dollar store haul but couldn't be bothered to buy measuring cups.  She admits in that video she doesn't measure anything. She just half asses everything which sets up the failure before she even starts.


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 7, 2018)

Man oh man, I wouldn't want to be in her apartment. She's going to stink the whole place up shitting and farting. Has she no pride? She won't care anyway. She has a fart and poop fetish


----------



## weaselhat (Apr 7, 2018)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> Oh great, she's doing a detox with diarrhea tea.  Because failure to make herself sick with senna tea will somehow negate the effects of reduced calories and exercise.
> 
> I've said a couple of times that Chantal isn't stupid but I may have to retract that statement.  I can't tell anymore if she makes these dumb decisions and says these stupid things because she's deluding herself or because she's an idiot.  But yeah, drinking detox tea and stressing a fragile body already under stress is a terrible idea and will do nothing to help the weight loss process.  If your liver and kidneys work then you are already doing as much detox as your body can manage. If you have toxins built up in organs like the liver you're in serious trouble because you're experiencing organ failure and no tea will help you.
> 
> ...


She's a food addict.  She talked about how hard it was to get over the craving to eat fast food when she was at her latest doctor's appt.  A craving hit her and it lasted 30 minutes.  But she supposedly fought it and I felt she really did because she seemed proud she worked through it.  That is the root of her problem. She has to continue to push through it instead of giving in.  Anything  else is just an excuse so she can eat.  That's why she is so fickle.  Her addiction has consumed her.  The tea is probably because she still  binges so she thinks can use that  to balance it out.   and she can't.  But she will try and when that fails it will some new bullshit tomorrow.  And here we are on an endless hamster wheel if that wheel was fast food,  take outs, deep fried tofu and  maple syrup.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Apr 7, 2018)

I didn't bother watching this one, the recap here is enough.
Someone in her comments on one of her last videos tried to tell her about hidden sugars in food, but she apparently ignored that. Bananas & rice & beans? She is a carb addict, when she needs to transition to being a protein addict.
Even people without food addictions can't live on that diet of hers. It won't last. Losing water weight is not losing fat.
She needs a food scale & measuring cups. She needs to weigh & measure everything she places in her mouth & burn off more calories than she takes in. 
Time will tell how long this lasts. A video of 30 minutes of her day really shows us nothing, how she looks from week to week will.  I just don't see this as a reasonable way to live for a person addicted to food.  At some point, she will give in & stop at a fast food place & binge again. Why? Because she thinks she can fix her food addiction on her own. She can't. It would be difficult for a person to do it with support from family & a boyfriend or husband, but she has none of this. The charade of her & Bibi being a couple should be put to rest. She is trying to fix a lifelong addiction on her own. It will never work. I'm surprised the doctor she just went to didn't recommend a therapist. It's obvious she needs outside help.
Anyway, I'll check back for day 5. Should be interesting.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Apr 7, 2018)

whysoserious said:


> LOL at the tags she puts in her videos
> View attachment 421226



She's doing the same laughable bullshit on her instagram


Also, the teas she's talking about are the teas her mother sells, isnt she basically drumming up her mom's crappy business? Are those the same teas her mother sells?


----------



## Inquisitor (Apr 7, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> She's doing the same laughable bullshit on her instagram
> 
> Also, the teas she's talking about are the teas her mother sells, isnt she basically drumming up her mom's crappy business? Are those the same teas her mother sells?



Still a better looking meal than Lucas Werner's.


----------



## YouTubeyStar (Apr 7, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> She's doing the same laughable bullshit on her instagram
> 
> Also, the teas she's talking about are the teas her mother sells, isnt she basically drumming up her mom's crappy business? Are those the same teas her mother sells?



Her life has been reduced to posting bowls of oatmeal on Instagram because she has eaten herself so fat her body parts are about to explode


----------



## GoAskAyres (Apr 7, 2018)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> Oh great, she's doing a detox with diarrhea tea.  Because failure to make herself sick with senna tea will somehow negate the effects of reduced calories and exercise.
> 
> I've said a couple of times that Chantal isn't stupid but I may have to retract that statement.  I can't tell anymore if she makes these dumb decisions and says these stupid things because she's deluding herself or because she's an idiot.  But yeah, drinking detox tea and stressing a fragile body already under stress is a terrible idea and will do nothing to help the weight loss process.  If your liver and kidneys work then you are already doing as much detox as your body can manage. If you have toxins built up in organs like the liver you're in serious trouble because you're experiencing organ failure and no tea will help you.
> 
> ...



You know, my dumb ass really thought she was going to turn this around this time. Then she said she wasn't going to count calories, and I was iffy. Then she said she was going to do this her way - again. And I realized that this woman will never learn. She still thinks she knows best. She is still eating carb on carb - despite people who have lost massive amounts of weight telling her to eat low carb. Weightloss is impossible without portion control. And now she's convinced herself that her calorie deficit was too large.

She's delusional. There's just no other explanation.


----------



## Inquisitor (Apr 7, 2018)

Addiction is addiction. Just like with alcohol or drugs. They'll stop on their own terms and they know how to handle it better than anyone else. In other words they have no intention of stopping but they want everyone to think they are really trying and it makes them feel better about it.


----------



## whysoserious (Apr 7, 2018)

Food addiction is one, but don't forget she is a bitch. She doesn't want to see 'negative' comments even though they come from concerned subs who just want to help, she doesn't let anyone help her - she knows best, etc, etc.
I bet she shows her horrible character every fucking time someone offers help. They probably just let it go. Constant worrying about the person who is stuck in their own little mentality must be exhausting and people like her family or Bibi put up with that shit for too long.



RussianBlonde said:


> Also, the teas she's talking about are the teas her mother sells, isnt she basically drumming up her mom's crappy business? Are those the same teas her mother sells?



I think those are different teas.
Her mother sells: https://tealife.ca/
Chantal is advertising: https://www.teamiblends.com/


----------



## Inquisitor (Apr 7, 2018)

whysoserious said:


> Food addiction is one, but don't forget she is a bitch



Let's also not forget that most addicts have a "bitch" side to them.  In her mind she doesn't truly have a problem in her view point everyone offering their help is just them being an asshole to her so she retaliates.  But thats not what you have to look out for with addiction.  What you have to look out for is the person that agrees with you and appears to be getting better but is really abusing their substance of choice behind closed doors.


----------



## whysoserious (Apr 7, 2018)

Inquisitor said:


> Let's also not forget that most addicts have a "bitch" side to them.  In her mind she doesn't truly have a problem in her view point everyone offering their help is just them being an asshole to her so she retaliates.  But thats not what you have to look out for with addiction.  What you have to look out for is the person that agrees with you and appears to be getting better but is really abusing their substance of choice behind closed doors.


I agree. That's why I always say that she should seek help from a specialist, face whatever she needs to and do something to change what she wants to change. But she won't do it, because every specialist would say the truth and it would hurt like hell. She can't call a psychologist a hater. Instead, she turns to enablers and people who don't know nothing about medicine, psychology, weightloss, etc.
I stopped feeling bad for her a long time ago and she made me do it and I don't even know her. Imagine how frustrated her family must be or Bibi who has to spend every day with her bullshit.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Apr 7, 2018)

The shhh tic makes an appearance at 25:21 in Day 4.


----------



## Ungern (Apr 7, 2018)

Chantal took our criticism of that ugly thumbnail to heart and replaced it with the screenshot that @Ciscoipphone provided for her on the last page.


----------



## shakingmyhead (Apr 7, 2018)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> The shhh tic makes an appearance at 25:21 in Day 4.



Every time she does it, it really creeps me out. I know people have speculated the cause but she didn't used to do it in her older videos, and I feel like the development of this tourette-like symptom (not just a physical tic, a vocal tic too) at her age should probably warrant some investigation on her and her doctor's parts.


----------



## XXIchic (Apr 7, 2018)

shakingmyhead said:


> Every time she does it, it really creeps me out. I know people have speculated the cause but she didn't used to do it in her older videos, and I feel like the development of this tourette-like symptom (not just a physical tic, a vocal tic too) at her age should probably warrant some investigation on her and her doctor's parts.



Yeah okay I don't think there's anything medical to it like she said, I think she is just a scary witch who will cook you in her cauldron of sweat if you disrupt her while she is inhaling her logs of donuts.


----------



## wheelpower (Apr 7, 2018)

Maybe bibi finally had enough?


----------



## GoAskAyres (Apr 7, 2018)

shakingmyhead said:


> Every time she does it, it really creeps me out. I know people have speculated the cause but she didn't used to do it in her older videos, and I feel like the development of this tourette-like symptom (not just a physical tic, a vocal tic too) at her age should probably warrant some investigation on her and her doctor's parts.



She's definitely just using it to troll people now. She's mentioned it before, so she's aware of it. It was creepier before when she was just doing it. Especially when she did it in front of her friend. Chantal has a lot of weird ticks and such an obnoxious sense of humor. I personally don't understand how anyone can be around that for a long period of time. She is just a female  Joey's World Tour - at least he doesn't bullshit his audience about being healthy.


----------



## Dangerhair (Apr 8, 2018)

Chantal at least figured out her best angle- have Sammy hide most of her body lol. Little dude is quite the trooper. I pour out some of the finest President's Choice Cat Kibble for you, homie.


----------



## DongMiguel (Apr 8, 2018)

GoAskAyres said:


> She's definitely just using it to troll people now. She's mentioned it before, so she's aware of it. It was creepier before when she was just doing it. Especially when she did it in front of her friend. Chantal has a lot of weird ticks and such an obnoxious sense of humor. I personally don't understand how anyone can be around that for a long period of time. She is just a female  Joey's World Tour - at least he doesn't bullshit his audience about being healthy.



I don't know if I buy she's doing it to troll people. It's an embarrassing tick she tries to cover up now that it's been mentioned here (this is the second time, I think, after it that she says, "I said shh..." and then laughs). It's like she's trying to make it intentional but I don't think it is. It's just another weird aspect of Chantal's already weird existence.


----------



## manicunt (Apr 8, 2018)

shakingmyhead said:


> Every time she does it, it really creeps me out. I know people have speculated the cause but she didn't used to do it in her older videos, and I feel like the development of this tourette-like symptom (not just a physical tic, a vocal tic too) at her age should probably warrant some investigation on her and her doctor's parts.



The 'heh' has always been a thing but the 'shh' seems to be fairly new. It could be trolling it could be serious, I don't think a full ct scan would hurt anything though. Reading all these opinions on it has me wondering if it's a brain tumour. It doesn't look like she can control many of her ticks.. not just vocal but she's does certain things with her nose and hair when she's eating. It's always the same little actions.


----------



## whysoserious (Apr 8, 2018)

manicunt said:


> The 'heh' has always been a thing but the 'shh' seems to be fairly new. It could be trolling it could be serious, I don't think a full ct scan would hurt anything though. Reading all these opinions on it has me wondering if it's a brain tumour. It doesn't look like she can control many of her ticks.. not just vocal but she's does certain things with her nose and hair when she's eating. It's always the same little actions.


About the nose tick - I always thought that she just wants to taste and smell food at the same time but it's disturbing when does that when drinking, too.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Apr 8, 2018)

I think I had day 4 in the pool for when the excuses start.
I think I won.
But, I do consider myself a nice person, so I hope her grandmother (who was sick a short time ago) is OK.
But, but this is also something that has happened before, so I remain skeptical. A lot of what Chantal does is for attention & sympathy. And why was she so out of breath? 
I truly have a feeling that she binged & is feeling a bit sick & bloated, and this is why she is breathing heavy.
And of course, she craves the attention (sympathy) many will give her in the comments too.
I'm conflicted. I'm trying to be understanding & nice about her, but feel it's once again a 'poor me' manipulation. 
Time will tell.


----------



## Octomet (Apr 8, 2018)

whysoserious said:


> About the nose tick - I always thought that she just wants to taste and smell food at the same time but it's disturbing when does that when drinking, too.


Does anyone know where an example of the nose tick can be seen? I don't think I caught on to that one yet.


----------



## whysoserious (Apr 8, 2018)

Octomet said:


> Does anyone know where an example of the nose tick can be seen? I don't think I caught on to that one yet.


I never thought about it as a tick, but when Manicunt wrote "she's does certain things with her nose and hair when she's eating. It's always the same little actions.", I remembered it and started to wonder, since it sometimes bothered me.
She brings the tip of her nose down and expands nostrils. SOmetimes when she does that, her lips kind of stuck to each other (I don't know how to explain it). I always thought she is just sniffing her food as it's mainly done with the first bite but she does that when drinking and there is nothing euphoric when smelling water (unless she has some fruity soda in those tumblrs).
I didn't have time to look up more videos but you can see it in this one:


----------



## RussianBlonde (Apr 8, 2018)

her eyes are crazy, she looks like one of those creepy ventriloquist dummies


----------



## Rotogravure (Apr 8, 2018)

Shh-antal.


----------



## Dangerhair (Apr 8, 2018)

Grandma always seems to get sick when Chantal hasn't binged for a few days.


----------



## Thiccc Weenie (Apr 8, 2018)

All of this, and yet she thinks her _sister _is the ret.arded one...


----------



## DongMiguel (Apr 8, 2018)

Thiccc Weenie said:


> All of this, and yet she thinks her _sister _is the ret.arded one...



I'd be willing to bet Chantal's sister is more socially aware and has more social connections (I mean, she has an actual boyfriend ... not just a roommate) than Chantal. From the limited interactions I've seen of her sister, she appears to be far more socially interactive at least.


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 8, 2018)

Oh oh ... she didn't even last a week on that diet. Binged already


----------



## Fresh Grown Breasts (Apr 8, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> her eyes are crazy, she looks like one of those creepy ventriloquist dummies


That jerky eye movement is called saccade and it’s an indicator of schizophrenia.

I’m not implying she’s schizophrenic of course, but it’s why people might find it unnerving.


----------



## Inquisitor (Apr 8, 2018)

wheelpower said:


> Maybe bibi finally had enough?




So uhhh *massive inhale* I have a vlog *massive inhale* tomorrow *dramatic exhale on the last syllable*

She's literally out of breath sitting down talking.


----------



## kiwi739 (Apr 8, 2018)

I actually feel kind of bad cause I'm so glad she even just got out of the house to do literally anything in day light (even if it is light until 7:30pm here now) but I literally laughed out loud at her stretching before her walk.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Apr 8, 2018)

I think the personal thing that came up was that she had to get her hair dyed and nails did. Didn't someone mention grays??


----------



## RussianBlonde (Apr 8, 2018)

She goes for a walk but it's too cold so she decides to go back to her car and drive to get a burritto LOL


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 9, 2018)

Of course it's cold, the sun is setting you idiot. I thought she prepped her meals for an entire week? So what's with the carby huge burrito? Is it a cheat day? Day 5 and she doesn't feel like binging. I would really love to know what a binge is to Chantal


----------



## NSFW (Apr 9, 2018)

Her little doughy hand that is almost cupping her belly in that screencap is hilarious.


----------



## DongMiguel (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm gonna try to be serious here for a second...

Chantal talks in this video how she thinks about what she's going to look like and how she's going to feel and the things she's going to be able to do when she reaches her goal weight. Thing is, while those are decent thoughts to have, she is setting herself up for failure by not grasping just how difficult the climb back to a respectable weight is going to be. It still doesn't feel like she's taking this all too seriously, or at least doesn't understand what's actually in store for her. When she has this mentality of just focusing on the end goal, which, let's be honest, at her weight, is probably years away, she fails to see the struggle of the journey. It's almost as if Chantal really believes that a few months of healthy eating and walking in the park by her house is going to be enough to get her weight under control. Don't get me wrong, it's a start and if she continues, surely it will have a positive impact on her health overall. But she's setting herself up for a letdown when things actually start setting in that this is not going to happen over night. Chantal has had such a poor diet for so many years that even losing 100 pounds is not going to put her into that ideal state. How is she going to react to that? Especially when it's pretty blatant Chantal has no interest in even getting the most basic help with the mental aspect of her eating disorder? 

This is why she is going to fail. In a month or so time, when she's not losing at the rate she feels is acceptable, she will give up. We've been here before. This is like the third or fourth time in just a few months where Chantal is finally serious and getting real about her weight loss. But until she addresses the mental health issues she clearly suffers from, and the realistic goals of this journey, the end result will be the same as the other attempts.


----------



## GoodLard (Apr 9, 2018)

Hmm, she just deleted her day 5 vid. --- This video has been removed by the user.


This girl should really take a break from YT and re-evaluate her life goals.
Personally I think she is disappointed that most viewers are more interested in watching her eat junk food and binge. If you look at her videos, these are the ones which get the most views.

ETA - 1400 steps is nothing, especially considering she has so much time on her hands. There are some great walking vids on YT. She could spread them throughout the day and easily hit 10k. Within a week or two  she would already feel the benefits.


----------



## stonemask (Apr 9, 2018)

What is up with her? Uploading then deleting her day 5 video? Not the first time she has done it, but she must be going back and forth mentally with herself quite a lot. Damn girl. Take a break from YouTube. I feel like YouTube has just made her weight loss journey and mental health so much worse.


----------



## Broken Pussy (Apr 9, 2018)

I don’t care about Chantal outside of having to mod this thread, but even with my limited observation of her behavior, it’s incredibly obvious that she’s mentally ill.  Above and beyond the mental illness that is required to be super morbidly obese.  She probably has a personality disorder.  This is why she keeps backtracking, deleting videos, and having meltdowns.  Even Amberlynn is not this openly unstable.


----------



## Dangerhair (Apr 9, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> She goes for a walk but it's too cold so she decides to go back to her car and drive to get a burritto LOL



No shit she's cold- wearing a light hoodie in Ottawa on a day that was -7 Celsius before you factor in the wind


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 9, 2018)

I will say this about Chantal and that's, she will never lose 200 pounds.  A because she has to fill her belly with food until she's stuffed and B she doesn't like to be hungry. As soon as she's hungry, she has to fill her belly ASAP. I bet after she eats breakfast, she watches the clock for lunch and after she eats lunch, she watches the clock for dinner. She has nothing to fill her days like a job or kids to raise. Sometimes I get so busy with my 2 yr old, I forget to eat myself. That wouldn't be Chantal. She would make damn sure her belly is filled and it better be vegan because its the in fad right now. She don't give a shit about animals. Give me a break. If her heart breaks for the animals, she wouldn't be thinking about getting IVF because IVF involves killing embryos and embryos are life. She makes me sick she's so phony. I can't stand her. I have a difficult time watching her videos because her face and voice make me nauseous.


----------



## The hash slinging slasher (Apr 9, 2018)

Dangerhair said:


> No shit she's cold- wearing a light hoodie in Ottawa on a day that was -7 Celsius before you factor in the wind


I'm sure her fat keeps her plenty warm


----------



## grumbleBum (Apr 9, 2018)

The tics are interesting. One of my flat mates had OCD and he had quite a few complex tic like behaviours which presented when he ate, like clearing his throat before he started eating.


----------



## whysoserious (Apr 9, 2018)

Ciscoipphone said:


> Dango missed it, anyone saved a copy?


It's back. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIerXS7-CoE


----------



## starbucks (Apr 9, 2018)

She said someone wrote a song for her


----------



## chocolateninjas (Apr 9, 2018)

I know that this is off topic but what exactly is the deal with karatejoe? I've been here since the live stream days but I still don't get it. He was really creepy calling Chantal his wife and calling the cats "our kids" but now chantal has a personal relationship with him? Maybe I missed something but I'm just confused.


----------



## whysoserious (Apr 9, 2018)

chocolateninjas said:


> I know that this is off topic but what exactly is the deal with karatejoe? I've been here since the live stream days but I still don't get it. He was really creepy calling Chantal his wife and calling the cats "our kids" but now chantal has a personal relationship with him? Maybe I missed something but I'm just confused.


KarateJoe is the type of man who really really likes fat chicks. He is always in every live stream whether it's Chantal's or BaE's, moderating comments, flagging hater comments, etc. Basically, he is that ugly bitch that can not get laid. Here is his channel (if I'm not mistaken): https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtuPED4ONHvBsCCrKbNfFQw/videos


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm 10 minutes into this whopping 16 minute video of hers and already can't keep up with the excuses.

"I did not binge" -notice she can't look into the camera as she says this? 
Then the classic use of the word "honestly" before the "the binging temptations are going away"  Really? A life time of binging and an admitted food addiction, after 3 days, then a 'personal issue' day & a 'it's too cold to walk' day (followed soon by 'it's too hot to walk' day), her wanting to binge ended? 
Then after a short walk,
"every day it gets easier" "I'm not gonna give up"
She gave up on day 4. 

No one believes she didn't visit some fast food places & stuff herself. 
And why didn't she complain about walking when she was at the mall awhile back? She walked, tried on clothes & walked more, but never mentioned her back hurting.

Then she says she feeling discouraged, that she knows she needs help. Shes not going to "slip up," but gets a burrito. Carb overload. 
She seemed proud of herself that she only got the small. A small that should still feed two.
And why stop filming after she gets the food? Wasn't part of the 'journey' sticking to her meal plan & eating on camera to make her accountable?
She said the second burrito was for Bibi and that she was changing habits and not eating in the car. OK, why not blog the rest? It's not as if she put a lot of effort in, the whole thing is 16 minutes.
Why? Because she ate in the car. Both burritos.

It's amazing how you pick up on things as you really concentrate on her words from this video & previous ones, then watch her actions. The girl is a walking talking contradiction.

The next few days of 15 minutes of her life should be interesting leading up to the weigh in. The only thing she can't hide is herself. As the days & weeks pass, all of us will see results, or we won't. Then her subscribers will know the truth.
I'm still trying to figure out how she considers this a job.

Now back to reality & my full time job. Have a great week everyone.


----------



## Don Draper (Apr 9, 2018)

Jesus Christ this comment



 

Can you imagine someone like Chantal dealing with an animal more demanding than a cat? 

Watch as her apartment fills with shit and piss as she doesn't take it for walks


----------



## RussianBlonde (Apr 9, 2018)

Broken Pussy said:


> I don’t care about Chantal outside of having to mod this thread, but even with my limited observation of her behavior, it’s incredibly obvious that she’s mentally ill.  Above and beyond the mental illness that is required to be super morbidly obese.  She probably has a personality disorder.  This is why she keeps backtracking, deleting videos, and having meltdowns.  Even Amberlynn is not this openly unstable.



I can't second this enough. I don't want come up with cringy arm chair psychology but her binge eating, angry outbursts, obsessive comment monitoring, childish spitefulness, poor hygiene and refusal to do anything with her life suggest she's in need of heavy therapy. She's equivalent of a drunkard who drinks himself to death at home, she just uses food instead of booze.


----------



## 89elbees (Apr 9, 2018)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> The girl is a walking talking contradiction.



Let's not give her too much credit, there's not much walking involved.


----------



## XXIchic (Apr 9, 2018)

Does she seriously think people will believe a fatty when she says the other half of her food is for her boyfriend?

Also how is getting a burrito in the middle of all the promises you made justifiable..? She never holds anything accountable and it doesn't help that she has a car and is always out and about. What she needs is her car taken away while she gets better and locked in with enough keto food or something, and she also needs closer monitoring by the government regarding her health and job search progress. She can never adult herself and basically needs a hospital and a full time caregiver.


----------



## wheelpower (Apr 9, 2018)

She's so isolated. Her walks are depressing and lonely and her portions are still too big


----------



## shakingmyhead (Apr 9, 2018)

Aight kids. "I watched it so you don’t have to: Day 6".

29 minutes.

*enter dramatic music playing behind a screenshot of a tweet that reads: “don’t let people disrespect you. surround yourself with positive people”*

Chantal has leftover makeup on and looks drunk. She’s gonna go on a walk. Wait, apparently her makeup isn’t leftover its just awful. She wanted to go to lush but decided to go with Rina because she feels bad. “I took a perfume shower”.

She’s taking us to a childhood spot where she used to go walk. “Do I look like a willy wonka bug? HUEEEHHH” she’s out of breath and walking. She didn’t go to the gym because she wants to be outside (because she can’t do both I guess).

She’s recalling a story in which she was at this spot when she was younger she saw a 16 year old boy standing on the opposite side of the river as her, and guess what, YEP, HE STARED AT HER, and they never talked and she’s convinced he’s a ghost.

Cut to Chantal back home, eating that rice/beans/guac/salsa salad thing she always makes.

She “regurgitated lettuce”. Lovely.

“I always meet my fiber goals…but I do go over my carbohydrate one”

Now she’s talking about email scam artists…probably the only remotely interesting part of this entire rant is “i get it…life’s unfair…we’re all hustling” because apparently Chantal is hustling.


1/10. Would not recommend. Boring.


----------



## GoodLard (Apr 10, 2018)

She still isn't measuring out her food. At the beginning of her mukbang she stated that she could only find one measuring cup. Seriously, how hard is it to go to the store to buy a scale and a set of measuring cups? Since she's also so  savvy when it comes to macros, why doesn't she post them per meal, i.e. final daily macro intake?? Chantal, we are all not naive like most of your followers.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Apr 10, 2018)

I was thinking the same thing about the macros, but then again, would I believe them?
For a person that spent time at the dollar store buying containers for salad, I'm not sure why going back for measuring cups is so difficult.
Her portions are huge & she will be very surprised how little a cup of something is. The food she ate on that one plate was enough for two. She would be better off splitting up these gigantic meals into smaller portions & eating more often during the day. Although her eating 30 times a day is not good either.
I understand her subs wanting to cheer her on, but most of the comments are ridiculous.
For someone with an admitted food addiction, I'm not seeing how eating a bag of lettuce is going to work long term. But, the camera doesn't lie. We'll find out at some point, unless she stays off the screen.

Just wanted to add that I see on her comments that she is back to deleting ALL negativity. I realize that some may be nasty just to be nasty, but Chantal equates telling her the truth with negativity. Posts I read yesterday telling her about portion control, Keto, exercise & therapy are mostly gone. Those telling her constantly how beautiful she is & how walking 1500 steps is amazing aren't helping her, but I think she craves this praise as much as she craves food & checking her comments. I'm not sure she ever sleeps.
The back & forth makes my head spin.


----------



## Ciscoipphone (Apr 10, 2018)

She said the measuring cup she found was 3/4 cup and she measured out 1 and 1/2 scoops using that. So the amount she had was 1 and 1/8 cup total. If she wanted to get 1 cup from that she could just do 1 scoop and another 1/3 scoop


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 10, 2018)

Someone told her she eats too many carbs. She gave up the maple sugar. Another boring ass video. Her videos make me fall asleep


----------



## YouTubeyStar (Apr 10, 2018)

Bih could be eating 2000 calories of cheetos and cheese dip all goddamn day and be dropping pounds. She could be eating 2000 calories worth of french fries and sauces. She just doesn’t wanna give up filling her stomach to bursting capacity every time she eats.


----------



## thejackal (Apr 10, 2018)

Not much to add other than that full plate of 600-700 calories (that's a lot of guac) she considered a "snack".   She's reminded me a lot of Boogie right before he got surgery when he would drone on and on and on about how many diets he's tried and how they all failed.

Yea, but did you consider just eating less?  Chantal is the same.  Anything but that.


----------



## foodiebloobie (Apr 10, 2018)

How lazy is she getting? She has already uploaded "day 7" and it wasn't even 2 pm yet. Just waiting on Friday's weigh in. If she loses more weight then I might have some faith in her this time....


----------



## RussianBlonde (Apr 10, 2018)

That same shirt again, the one she bought and put it on in the store to wear immediately. She wears it all the time now, she even wore it to the gym wtf. Then she didnt even change and went shopping in it and then ate wearing it when its obvious she'd been drenched in sweat. Nasty.


----------



## wheelpower (Apr 10, 2018)

Wait, was the gym part uncut? She did like 2 min on the treadmill


----------



## thejackal (Apr 10, 2018)

30 minutes of absolute boredom.   I have a really hard time believing these boring vlogs are going to rake in the views of the mukbangs.

She's back on the pills again it seems.  Manic AF.  Jesus.

at 31:30 she gets that sad puppy look on her face because she didn't eat a sub bibi offered to pick up for her.  either that or she's lying and feels bad about it.


----------



## Anna230760 (Apr 10, 2018)

I love how she incorporates what we say on this thread into her vlogs. She spent a few minutes talking about how close her and her sister are now after there was a discussion on her belittling her sister all the time and calling her disabled. Hi Chantal!


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Apr 10, 2018)

Day 7 was quite the day. So much conflicting info to absorb in 30 minutes.

I've noticed right off that the meal plan she worked on lasted one day. Well, she is still eating rice & beans, so must have made a ton of it. Nothing like eating the same thing for a week till you get sick of it. Breakfast, which is the most important she threw out the window in place of more take out.

She's saving money, but went to Lush & that take out place. Drank an expensive very large juice that has so much sugar in it, any calories she burned at the gym are gone. Not understanding why she doesn't read nutrition or serving size labels. That salad should have lasted 2 meals & she should never drink that sugar filled juice again. Just buy fruit & eat it. Also, that pudding should be skipped.
For some reason she thinks 'pure' means zero calories. She actually has no idea how many calories she is consuming.

She says she is online watching videos all the time, surely she can find some that show healthy ways to prepare food and most importantly measure the amount she's eating.

I don't know. When I put the videos together, everything seems like a gimmick. Unrealistic meal plans, then special teas, special juices, salads & now a new watermelon fast. It goes on & on, but no where does she just eat less & just drink water. She could actually eat whatever she wants in much (much) smaller quantities, stick to water to hydrate, keep walking, & over time, she will lose. Throw the teas & juices away. It's a life style change, not a 4 month miracle cure for obesity.

I was going to comment on this video, but changed my mind. She likes praise, not reality based comments. At some point I imagine she'll just read it here.
Maybe she'd call me a 'hater', but I'm not. Her life (and what she eats) has no effect on my life. In the past I've tried to give advice but gave up.

She has doctors (who she also seems to ignore) so how much can I expect her to listen to me?
For me, this day was all over the place, but I learned a bit more about her & her life.
None of it good.
And that's sad.
On to Day 8.


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 10, 2018)

OMG, she wants to buy a two piece bathing suit for the summer. With that belly? But hey, she's going to lose 200 pounds by summer. Listen up all you hadurs, she's going to do it this time to prove to us hadurs she can. Who eats some salad and then dives into the pudding and then eats more salad? Blah!! This video was so boring, I kept looking at the time left waiting for it to end.


----------



## thejackal (Apr 10, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> OMG, she wants to buy a two piece bathing suit for the summer. With that belly? But hey, she's going to lose 200 pounds by summer. Listen up all you hadurs, she's going to do it this time to prove to us hadurs she can. Who eats some salad and then dives into the pudding and then eats more salad? Blah!!



what was that purple granola concoction she was eating?  Was it really just pudding and granola?  usually those cups are around 400-500 calories and contain 40 or more grams of sugar.  also note how she was "craving pineapple juice" which is basically just liquid sugar.  but she's totally not a sugar addict, not her thing... yea right.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Apr 10, 2018)

If she can rock it, so can our girl Chantal!


----------



## Angry New Ager (Apr 10, 2018)

I'm not going to go give her any advice, because she doesn't want it and isn't going to listen to it. She doesn't give a shit about losing weight, any more than Amberlynn does; she just wants sympathy pats, and for people to get off her case. But I'll dump it here anyway, where she can't delete it.

If she doesn't want to use measuring cups, or weigh anything, and then she needs to bulk out her meals with lots of low calorie density green vegetables. Cukes, broccoli, celery, cabbage, lettuce, spinach, etc. can be very filling due to the fiber in them, and eating them with a proper amount of fat and protein will keep her feeling satiated longer than all of the carbs she eats do because she won't be on a blood sugar rollercoaster.   

Her natural hunger and satiety cues are completely fucked up. She doesn't really know what it's like to be genuinely hungry; all she knows is craving. She doesn't know what it's like to reach genuine satiety; all she knows is feeling stuffed. And her with all of her bingeing and routine overeating, her stomach is so stretched out she doesn't feel stuffed until she's devoured huge quantities of food. So replacing most, if not all of the bulk carbs she eats with vegetables will at least help reduce the number of calories she's taking in on a daily basis, as long as she doesn't go completely apeshit with fatty dressings and sauces. 

In fact, she really ought to avoid the carbs/fat/salt combo altogether, given that she's so addicted to it. When you have an eating disorder--and she most definitely does--you just have to face the fact that there is some shit you really can't eat without wanting to binge, and avoid it. She's a carboholic, and continuing to eat the foods she does is not going to help her.

The other thing that would help immensely is for her to take smaller bites, and take time to actually chew each mouthful thoroughly before swallowing, then taking the next bite. Digestion starts in the mouth; chewing food sends signals to the brain that say, "Oh, hey! I'm eating!" But Chantal takes such disgustingly huge bites of everything, and barely chews before swallowing, and has barely swallowed before wolfing down the next huge bite--so her stomach doesn't get the satiety signal from her brain that she's eaten until she's already overstuffed herself. Take smaller bites, chew them thoroughly, swallow them completely before taking the next bite, and it's amazing how little food it takes before you feel full. 

I'm not holding out any hope that she'll ever fix her busted eating habits, or lose weight, or get her shit together, though. I would not put my money on her. I think she's too far into her addiction, and too personality disordered to effectively address it.


----------



## hungryhippo (Apr 10, 2018)

if anyone wanted to see chantal's boobs from a different angle///





oops guess someone owes her a klondike bar


----------



## XXIchic (Apr 10, 2018)

thejackal said:


> what was that purple granola concoction she was eating?  Was it really just pudding and granola?



I literally thought it was a TUB of jam with granola


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Apr 10, 2018)

I love how much she over acts when she eats the salad. Moaning and rolling her eyes. "Wow!" It's tooooo funny.


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 10, 2018)

When she realizes how long its going to take to lose 200 pounds, she'll quit. And when she starts a binge, she won't be able to stop


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Apr 11, 2018)

Will Canada really not pay to have her to have weight loss surgery? They pay for trannies to get stink ditches, but they won't operate on her?


----------



## Anna230760 (Apr 11, 2018)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Will Canada really not pay to have her to have weight loss surgery? They pay for trannies to get stink ditches, but they won't operate on her?



I think there's a several year long waiting list, and they make you jump through several hoops. I also think you have to lose a substantial amount of weight on your own first. Plus, with her already bad health condition (cysts) that she refuses to follow the doctors advice on, there's a good chance they would turn her away.


----------



## whysoserious (Apr 11, 2018)

How can she not know that she won't be able to loose 200 pounds by the summer? It takes years of dieting, excercising, sacrifice and commitment. It's not like she's going to accomplish it in a couple of months. It's kind of sad, because reality is going to hit her hard when she steps on the scale at the end of May/beginning of June and there will be no big result. No "I did it". No "Now I can stop and go back to eating how I used to".


----------



## mogmogdog (Apr 11, 2018)

even if she loses the 200 pounds its not going to resolve the elephant in the room- her cysts. given her age, life situation and other complications it's unlikely she's ever going to have children. I don't understand why she is avoiding surgery so desperately, her cysts could result in any number of health repercussions.


----------



## manicunt (Apr 11, 2018)

She's not losing 200 by this summer. She managed to lose about 80/90lbs years ago when she was 18 and still only 200lbs (according to her, I had never seen her weigh herself). She did this on some summer camp thing (Katimavik) where she said to have eaten nothing but vegan foods and workout daily (I'm sure it had to do with the guy she was trying to impress but who really knows). When she returned she def had lost enough to notice a drastic change. This was when her hair was blonde, I'm sure she's already posted those pics somewhere. Either way she gained it all back when she returned to take out and drinking almost every night. Mind you now she's 34 and has spent almost every day since that summer binging and/or getting takeout. She did continue drinking and clubbing regularly until idk when (2 years ago last I saw a clubbing photo on fb). I don't know if she stopped drinking, hopefully she did considering her physical and psychological health. But like I said before, she's had those cysts since she was about 15 so, who knows? Maybe this is it and she's ready to make some real changes but I wouldn't bet on it... Not unless she, just like everyone has been saying, gets off yt and connects herself with some real professionals who can teach her how to lead a healthy lifestyle.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Apr 11, 2018)

She posted in her comment section for Day 7 that she is disabling her Instagram account, and she'll explain later.
Guess the haters (AKA people who tell her the truth) followed her there & she's angry. Drama Queen.


----------



## Ciscoipphone (Apr 11, 2018)

manicunt said:


> She's not losing 200 by this summer. She managed to lose about 80/90lbs years ago when she was 18 and still only 200lbs (according to her, I had never seen her weigh herself). She did this on some summer camp thing (Katimavik) where she said to have eaten nothing but vegan foods and workout daily (I'm sure it had to do with the guy she was trying to impress but who really knows). When she returned she def had lost enough to notice a drastic change. This was when her hair was blonde, I'm sure she's already posted those pics somewhere. Either way she gained it all back when she returned to take out and drinking almost every night. Mind you now she's 34 and has spent almost every day since that summer binging and/or getting takeout. She did continue drinking and clubbing regularly until idk when (2 years ago last I saw a clubbing photo on fb). I don't know if she stopped drinking, hopefully she did considering her physical and psychological health. But like I said before, she's had those cysts since she was about 15 so, who knows? Maybe this is it and she's ready to make some real changes but I wouldn't bet on it... Not unless she, just like everyone has been saying, gets off yt and connects herself with some real professionals who can teach her how to lead a healthy lifestyle.


Fascinating. Can someone post a 'fit' to fat journey one photo a year from ages 17 to 34?



ThisWillBeFun said:


> She posted in her comment section for Day 7 that she is disabling her Instagram account, and she'll explain later.
> Guess the haters (AKA people who tell her the truth) followed her there & she's angry. Drama Queen.


Lol I totally thought she blocked me


----------



## GoodLard (Apr 11, 2018)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> She posted in her comment section for Day 7 that she is disabling her Instagram account, and she'll explain later.
> Guess the haters (AKA people who tell her the truth) followed her there & she's angry. Drama Queen.





manicunt said:


> She's not losing 200 by this summer. She managed to lose about 80/90lbs years ago when she was 18 and still only 200lbs (according to her, I had never seen her weigh herself). She did this on some summer camp thing (Katimavik) where she said to have eaten nothing but vegan foods and workout daily (I'm sure it had to do with the guy she was trying to impress but who really knows). When she returned she def had lost enough to notice a drastic change. This was when her hair was blonde, I'm sure she's already posted those pics somewhere. Either way she gained it all back when she returned to take out and drinking almost every night. Mind you now she's 34 and has spent almost every day since that summer binging and/or getting takeout. She did continue drinking and clubbing regularly until idk when (2 years ago last I saw a clubbing photo on fb). I don't know if she stopped drinking, hopefully she did considering her physical and psychological health. But like I said before, she's had those cysts since she was about 15 so, who knows? Maybe this is it and she's ready to make some real changes but I wouldn't bet on it... Not unless she, just like everyone has been saying, gets off yt and connects herself with some real professionals who can teach her how to lead a healthy lifestyle.



If she is lucky, she may be able to lose 200lbs with 18 months which I also wouldn't recommend. She needs to lose at a slow pace, mainly through changing her eating habits and then with regular exercise, no heavy cardio, but rather weight training. Building muscle burns more calories. Also, a slower loss helps with potential loose skin issues. It's a weight loss journey and if she is realistic, she's looking at 2-3 years to get to a normal weight. I speak from personal experience. There are many ups and downs, the body does not always go in the same direction you want it to. I truly hope that the switch flipped in her thinking, but based on the food she is eating and portion sizes, she doesn't have the correct mindset yet.  It's actually quite frustrating to watch her half-ass everything. She has the resources to succeed, the most valuable being TIME! There is absolutely no reason for excuses. Personally, I think her downfall will be YT in the end. She's addicted to the drama, attention and looking at her weight loss vids, the views are down quite a bit compared to her mukbang ones. We shall see...


----------



## DongMiguel (Apr 11, 2018)

I already discussed how she was setting herself up for failure by establishing unreasonable expectations and you guys are driving home the point - losing 200 lbs between now and July is so goddamn impractical that I wonder if she's purposely setting the bar so high so when she doesn't attain that goal, she can have an excuse to go back to her old routine.


----------



## Angry New Ager (Apr 11, 2018)

GoodLard said:


> If she is lucky, she may be able to lose 200lbs with 18 months which I also wouldn't recommend. She needs to lose at a slow pace, mainly through changing her eating habits and then with regular exercise, no heavy cardio, but rather weight training. Building muscle burns more calories. Also, a slower loss helps with potential loose skin issues. It's a weight loss journey and if she is realistic, she's looking at 2-3 years to get to a normal weight. I speak from personal experience. There are many ups and downs, the body does not always go in the same direction you want it to. I truly hope that the switch flipped in her thinking, but based on the food she is eating and portion sizes, she doesn't have the correct mindset yet.  It's actually quite frustrating to watch her half-ass everything. She has the resources to succeed, the most valuable being TIME! There is absolutely no reason for excuses. Personally, I think her downfall will be YT in the end. She's addicted to the drama, attention and looking at her weight loss vids, the views are down quite a bit compared to her mukbang ones. We shall see...


Yes to all of this. 

She doesn't just need to take care of her body; fixing the fucked-up mess in her head is her real challenge. Until her mentality changes, and she addresses her food addiction in an honest way, she's fucked--even if she could white-knuckle it long enough to lose 200 lbs, she'd just gain it all right back (and more) in no time flat. And the process of fixing her mental problems, and her relationship to food and her own body, is going to take a long time, even with her full commitment and cooperation. 

That said, 200 lbs is a lot to lose, and even if she wasn't such a mental case she'd experience times when that felt unattainable, and despair of ever getting there. She'd be better off stair-stepping it--setting much smaller goals that she could reach in a reasonable amount of time, then, once she got there, going for the next "step." So aim at losing 25lbs--which doesn't seem like much, but for someone Chantal's size, if she was making any kind of sincere effort, could be gone very quickly. Then go on to the next 25. And the next, and so on. 

But it's typical of people with addictions and poor impulse control to want the Big Result, and want it FAST--no, wait! Not just FAST! They want it *NOW*!--and not be content with anything less, which just sets them up for failure. Learning to control and moderate her behavior--not just around eating, but around setting and pursuing goals--is just one of the mental hurdles she's got to dismantle. And I have no confidence in her ability to do it.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Apr 11, 2018)

Like, even if she managed to lose 200 pounds, she'd almost look worse in a bikini than she would have as a superfat. She's going to look like this poor chick.


----------



## ricecake (Apr 11, 2018)

It looks hideous, but I'd rather have all of that loose skin than be hundreds of pounds over weight.  Chantal would be a lucky woman to look like that.


----------



## hungryhippo (Apr 11, 2018)

her latest video spoiler she wants mozzarella sticks & arbys whats new


----------



## thejackal (Apr 11, 2018)

lmao, someone got her a fork and spoon as a gift and she thinks it will help her lose weight.  oh chantal, never change.  her entire fucking revolves around food.  like a heroin addict trying to plan the day around the fix.

rundown:

depressed face/mood chantal says she's been dreaming about pizza and mozza sticks and how "empty" she feels realizing she can "never eat real cheese again"'

complains about how sore and tired she is from her waddle on the treadmill. already is making excuses as to why she won't be exercising today.

puts on some disgusting face mask as she does this.  unwraps a gift from an IG follower while noting she's locked her IG because she can't handle it.  the gift is of course a fork and spoon, wooden though!

puts on her makeup (looks like a fat clown) and tells us all about her favorite shirt...and she can't remember where she got it.

gets in the car and is all happy.  seems manic.  is singing badly as her gunt rests on the steering wheel.

starts talking about food and gets REALLY EXCITED.  she's so excited to get to the mall so she can get that granola pudding thing again.  she is "so hungry" and didn't "eat enough" yesterday so she "better start planning more so she gets enough food every day".  classic fatlogic.

she gets two of the puddings and a bunch of other crap.  notes quite excidely how close one of the sauces is to expiring and says "I better eat that soon!".  She shows off some fancy juice.  Can only imagine how much money she wastes on this processed junk.  Starts talking about how she has no time to exercise today so she'll just "dance inside some".

shows us her lunch, "it looks like a big plate" but she ended up "not eating the whole thing".  her lunch looks like something you get a hari krishna buffet. 

she is out of breath this entire time.  from sitting.  and talking.  she has to "rush home"...nobody knows why.  she's "probably...going to end up doing some exercise".

says she has a "ton of food" at home to eat.  she's cooking a rotisserie chicken for bibi.

for those keeping track -- yes, this entire vlog is centered around eating.  she doesn't show anything she did with her grandma.  I think that's because they just got lunch.

she's still manic.  is talking about her makeup and how she's going to let her hair grow long.

back home -- isn't manic anymore.  happy pill probably wore off.  looks bloated, ONCE AGAIN notes how she doesn't want to but will "do some exercise" but she's not going to show us.  Yawns.  "tmr is another day".   It's 6pm and she's ready for bed.

she knows she needs to count calories but "she ate really heathly" and "doesn't think" she exceeded her calorie goals.  she only drinks water and only had water today.  even though she showed us drinking juice earlier in the video.  can't keep her lies straight.

she's back in self pity mode.  is already making excuses for why she won't have a video tmr,"Muh deprushun" and all that.  she's going to "listen to her body" and isn't going to walk but will "do stretches".  ah yea, stretches, the ultimate fat girl does jack shit workout.  you're not going to pull fat, idiot.  or burn any calories.

she now hates the gym after loving it yesterday.  everybody was staring at her even though there were "other fat people there".

oh now she's going to go to a "women's gym", she knows that "it's ....somewhere...around."

at 32 minutes she "flexes" her arms.  she has "fat arms" but she "loves them" and is going to change the way she feels about her arms.

she burps and says "ok guys" signalling video is over.  she's going to "try and workout tmr" as well.  maybe she'll do a "what I eat in a day".

___________________

God, when you type it all out like that it's even more confused and pathetic than when she's saying it. 

Seek therapy chantal.  You are a mess.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Apr 11, 2018)

hungryhippo said:


> her latest video spoiler she wants mozzarella sticks & arbys whats new


Look at her arms.  She's about 25 pounds away from the fat above her wrists starting to hang down.  Almost like an arm version of the waist overhang that becomes a pannus. 

This is dire. I wonder if the back and forth swings between diets and exercise and gorging, aside from being a manifestation of food addiction and disorder, are perhaps fueled by the realization that she's past (and passed) the point of no return.  No amount of weight loss will return her body to normalcy or health.  It has to be hard to know you need to lose around 250 pounds and that at the end you will be covered in loose skin that will have to be surgically removed and that you will always have weird fat deposits that only liposuction can alter.  She can't live the dream of dropping weight and strolling into the club to show all those bitches who were mean to her and tease all the men who refused to date her.  She loses weight, she's going to look as bad as she does now, if not worse. 

And it's all about looks here because Chantal will not care if she feels better, is able to move easier.  She currently enjoys or has a psychological attachment to the discomfort that is devastating her.  Seriously, eat 5000 in a day and imagine how you would feel doing that every single day, more on binge days.  She's so accustomed to feeling so bloated, nauseated, sweaty, and stuffed that its absence likely feels worse to her.  If her cysts are as large as she says, she's in a state of unending physical misery most of us would find intolerable.  So the only real reason she would lose weight is to improve her appearance sexually and she knows that won't happen until she loses the weight and gets lots of skin removal surgery and lipo.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Apr 11, 2018)

Day 8.
Honestly, I hurt myself rolling my eyes so much.
But here is a little recap for those that may wish to skip watching.

She is down & depressed. Wants Arby's and pizza.

Never made oatmeal for breakfast, because drinking juice with enough sugar in it for 5 people is better. Buying chia pudding & salads is "just easier" for now. Top it all off with the sauces she had to buy to choke down all that salad. Filled with more sugar and salt.
She truly never tastes food in it's natural state.
Everything has to be dipped into something or covered with something. Her addiction is to sugar and salt. But she buys this crap from a vegan place and thinks that makes it healthy.
And, if she had a nickle for every time she says 'whole food, plant based', she'd be rich. Not thinner, but rich.

At the start of the video she was so down, but perked right up knowing she was going to buy more garbage to eat and drink, rather than buying salad ingredients & using those containers she bought to make a few salads to keep on hand.
It seems as long as spending money is involved, she's happy.

Showed a plate of food from lunch (that held enough for two) and said it looks like a huge plate (it was) but she didn't eat it all. Weird how she never filmed that part. I would have liked to see how much she left on that plate. But explains her stomach is shrinking and she can't eat as much. Really? She drank a sugar filled juice & had some greens, squash and broccoli and was full? I'm not buying it. I would still be hungry.

Never had time to take a walk, even though she never left the house until 11am.
Talking about how buying meat and dairy was so expensive, so eating vegan is less.
Who is she kidding? She keeps buying salads, dressings & juices.
The only thing she made so far was a ton of rice and beans.
Is she completely unaware of how much she spent on this one day?

Once home her demeanor completely changed. She's dead tired and yawning. Will do some exercises but won't film them or the salad she will eat. It's 6 pm and she is ready for bed. But she's sticking to her eating plan and not going out to eat. Wait. Then what did I just watch? Zero eating plan and her going out to eat.
Her personality made a  complete change from when she was out spending money and eating out.
Although she perked up a bit about possibly buying new workout  clothes.

So no walk. No gym. No filming of how much she ate, or what she exactly ate. No filming of her home exercising. She was yawning and making excuses. I expect day 9 will be about the same.

Unless she is eating out, or buying her 'whole food, plant based' garbage, or spending money on anything, she isn't happy. And she is certainly not happy at home.

This journey will be short lived. It's not a life style change, but a temporary experiment that will fail. She will never be able to live this way long term. She barely did it for 8 days, with day 4 a lost day.

I'm wondering if weigh in day will still be on track. She stated that she will have Bibi film it so we can see she is not leaning on or touching anything.
I have my doubts and am pretty sure she's getting her excuses ready.

Now I need to take a break. She is exhausting to keep up with. The contradictions and excuses make me dizzy.


----------



## thejackal (Apr 11, 2018)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Day 8.
> Honestly, I hurt myself rolling my eyes so much.
> But here is a little recap for those that may wish to skip watching.
> 
> ...



chantal did what even AL hasn't attempted -- she filmed an entire vlog sitting down.


----------



## wheelpower (Apr 11, 2018)

The restaurant she is buying foods and juices from don't even have nutritional info. I asked out of curiosity


----------



## thejackal (Apr 11, 2018)

wheelpower said:


> The restaurant she is buying foods and juices from don't even have nutritional info. I asked out of curiosityView attachment 424854



, it appears the salad she has bought two days in a row is $14:

https://www.purekitchenottawa.com/food/

So she's dropping $14 on that crap and then whines on and on about how "expensive meat is".   She's such a fucking moron.  She's trying to eat like a rich housewife getting ripped off by labels like "all natural" and "organic".   Christ, a good 12oz ribeye and mashed taters is less than $14 and way more filling!

Chantal is a classic example of someone who constructs a narrative in her head "meat is expensive, I'm saving so much money eating all natural and plant based" and then does everything can to try and convince herself that's true, because that's what she wants to believe.  It's not true at all of course. Just like "never eating a pizza again" isn't at all an obstacle to losing weight.  Fuck, an extra large cheese pizza is like 2.5k calories.  She could eat 3 slices for breakfast lunch and dinner and lose weight.

The poster that say she is addicted to feeling "stuffed" is absolutely right.  She literally eats to the point of not being able to cram another bite into her gaping mah.  And she does this 3-5 times a day.  She couldn't just stop at three slices in my example she'd have to eat the entire pizza until she feels physically stuffed.

her problems are so beyond what she can solve on her own.  she needs to go to some sort of long term fat camp imo.  she has to completely re-order her life.  right now all she does is think about food.  she has to find other things to occupy her mind and being.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Apr 11, 2018)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> Look at her arms.  She's about 25 pounds away from the fat above her wrists starts hanging down.  Almost like an arm version of the waist overhang that becomes a pannus.
> 
> This is dire. I wonder if the back and forth swings between diets and exercise and gorging, aside from being a manifestation of food addiction and disorder, are perhaps fueled by the realization that she's past (and passed) the point of no return.  No amount of weight loss will return her body to normalcy or health.  It has to be hard to know you need to lose around 250 pounds and that at the end you will be covered in loose skin that will have to be surgically removed and that you will always have weird fat deposits that only liposuction can alter.  She can't live the dream of dropping weight and strolling into the club to show all those bitches who were mean to her and tease all the men who refused to date her.  She loses weight, she's going to look as bad as she does now, if not worse.
> 
> And it's all about looks here because Chantal will not care if she feels better, is able to move easier.  She currently enjoys or has a psychological attachment to the discomfort that is devastating her.  Seriously, eat 5000 in a day and imagine how you would feel doing that every single day, more on binge days.  She's so accustomed to feeling so bloated, nauseated, sweaty, and stuffed that its absence likely feels worse to her.  If her cysts are as large as she says, she's in a state of unending physical misery most of us would find intolerable.  So the only real reason she would lose weight is to improve her appearance sexually and she knows that won't happen until she loses the weight and gets lots of skin removal surgery and lipo.



She absolutely has psychological attachment to her addiction, that's why she's refusing to do keto, the only life style which would keep her full and make her lose weight quickly.  She will try everything else, like potato diet, water fast and incense burning because she knows it won't work. Her life revolves around food, if she's not hungry and doesn't want to eat any more, what is she gonna do then? The only other activity that seems to fill that void are trips to Lush.


----------



## GoodLard (Apr 12, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> She knows shes suppose to count calories but .... whatever



I seriously loled when she said that. If you do not log your calories, you cannot assume that you were under the allowed amount.  Facts Chantal, facts. 
As someone up thread posted, Pure Kitchen doesn't have any nutritional info on their food products. (I was also curious back when she posted and checked their website.)
So, tell me Chantal, how can you calculate what one of those chia puddings has? 

As many have said, she needs to give up the vegan lifestlye and do keto. She'd probably lose at least 10-15 lbs on water weight within the first week. Btw, Chantal, there are also a few keto vegans, it's possible, but one needs to be very disciplined.


----------



## 89elbees (Apr 12, 2018)

She's _still _refusing to count her calories? And then she's surprised when she doesn't lose weight... it's not that difficult of a concept, Chantal. Calories in, calories out. She's not at a level of knowledge and/or honesty about what she eats where she can get something from a restaurant without nutritional info and be able to accurately guess the caloric content.

Chantal, when you log _every last thing you eat _with 100% accuracy and then still aren't losing weight, then let youtube know about it. You have a fitbit, so if you wear it all day and have your weight entered correctly, it should be able to ballpark the number of calories you burn in a day close enough. The laws of physics not applying to you would make for an interesting video.


----------



## weaselhat (Apr 12, 2018)

She needs to go and stick to counseling because her problem is so much more than calorie counting or measuring her food.  She said she's going to free counseling tomorrow that lasts an hour and a half.  She needs to start there and then continue going to some type of counseling to address why she is a food addict and work through those emotions that trigger binges.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Apr 12, 2018)

I believe Chantal knows exactly how much she is eating and how many calories she is taking in, as no one is that clueless.
However, she doesn't want to talk about it, as she can't stick to it. I bet once she actually measured how much a cup of something is, she gave up.
Her portions on one plate can feed three people.

And that sugar filled expensive juice. Ugh. She really needs to wean herself off sugar and salt.
Even if she took that juice and put half in a glass then filled the rest with club soda, at least it would be less concentrated and last longer. For someone who is pre diabetic, that juice is a very bad choice.
Except for some blueberries, I don't think I've seen her eat much fruit.
Her eating habits are so bad and even with all the advice, she never changes.
Excuses and justifications for her choices are one big circle day after day.

I tell 'ya, I laughed out loud when I saw those utensils. I thought they were salad servers!

I sincerely hope she keeps that therapy appointment, but a lifetime of food addiction will not be solved in 90 minutes.

Let's see if she actually does walk today & what her fitbit recorded. Yesterday she didn't show it, as she was sitting down all day.
And unless today is filled with spending money, her depressed mood from yesterday will continue today I imagine.
I don't expect any shopping for salad ingredients or buying real fruit or cooking or that meal plan that somehow went out the window.

And I seem to count in my head each time she says 'whole food, plant based'


----------



## GoodLard (Apr 12, 2018)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> And I seem to count in my head each time she says 'whole food, plant based'



We need to start a drinking game, who's up for it? Drink of choice??  Chantilly French Cream - LOL


----------



## whysoserious (Apr 12, 2018)

1 shot:
Rolling eyes
Series of orgasmic moans
Mentions gym
TMI statement
Contradicts herself
Mentions one of her 'lovers'
Take out time!
Mentions hay-durs
Says she haven't eaten all day
Says she doesn't eat enough calories
Says "whole food" or "plant based"
Says she's a nice person
Says “I really just wanna listen to my body”.

2 shots:
Wears the same shirt that she wore in the last video
Wears her pink PJs
Random cat break!
Shh tick activated
Bibi shows that he doesn't give a fuck
Mentions something from Kiwi but pretends she thought of it herself
Has new nasty, long nails
Tries to sing  and it's not pleasant
Gives shout out to another mukbanger

Finish your drink:
Annouces change of diet
Shaves sideburns
Says someone has "2 brain cells"

LOL feel free to add to this or pm me and I'll add it here so we know where it is all the time
We'll be drunk within 10 minutes my friends *cheers*


----------



## manicunt (Apr 12, 2018)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> I tell 'ya, I laughed out loud when I saw those utensils. I thought they were salad servers!



I thought it was just me lol but I did wonder if whomever gifted her those 'utensils' meant them as salad servers to encourage Chantal to stick to homemade salads?? But if she's going to use something larger than a regular tablespoon to shovel her meals into her mouth, then there is no hope for the girl. I almost feel sorry for her.


----------



## JaneThough (Apr 12, 2018)

I've got a whole flatware set to send her.


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (Apr 12, 2018)

It's so sad how she talks herself out of working out. In yesterday's video, she started by saying she was going to go for a walk outside, then she said she was going to workout at home, then she said she was going to dance around, then she said she was going to listen to her body and just do some stretches. 

How is she going to achieve this summer body she so badly wants "to go shopping for" without doing the work? She truly has no excuse...yet she has more excuses for herself than I've ever heard from anyone about anything. 
Yes, it's hard! Yes, it takes self control and dedication. All she would have to do is half hour walks daily and just watch her calories. She'd drop weight in no time.
She blames everything on this binging addiction and uses it as an excuse. Everything she talks about in these blogs relates back to food. 
She has so much time in her day to prep the food and do half hour of exercise.
Honestly, this "plant based, whole foods" pudding and salad dressing fad isnt going to get her where she needs to be. 
It just comes down to the fact that there are people who want it...and people who will use every excuse not to do it right or at all. 
Her up and down, and back and forth gets me feeling nauseated.
I keep popping back because I used to watch her and used to actually enjoy her personality back before all this so-called journey started. It would do her good to keep this journey off of you tube all together. And honestly, she knows what she should be doing to get the results she wants. She has to know. She just doesn't want to. Period.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Apr 12, 2018)

Keepitsimple, absolutely agree. I get dizzy trying to keep up with her excuses and justifications for everything.
I haven't commented on her channel in a long, long time because there's no point. Her subscribers only enable her & she laps up the attention faster than she eats.
Also couldn't stand the excuses anymore.
In the past I tried to give some helpful advice, but realized I was wasting my time.
I watch now just to see how far she can go before the entire channel catches on to what the rest of us have.
I truly wish her no ill will, but she needs a reality check fast.
Stop overeating.
Count calories.
Exercise.
Get a real job.


----------



## multiverse (Apr 12, 2018)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Stop overeating.
> Count calories.
> Exercise.
> Get a real job.


A job would keep hwr occupued in the day and prevent her from being able to binge whenever she felt the urge. Since she's obviously incapable of making any changes on her own, the best place for her to start a "lifestyle change" is a J-O-B. She would have someplace to be during the day that's not fast food joints, she'd have to go to bed and rise at a reasonable hour. She would still be able to binge at home, but that's 8 hours of the day she'd have to act like a person and not a human garbage disposal.


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (Apr 12, 2018)

ThisWillBeFun, you're completely right. I almost feel that she's doing this whole journey just because so many people started coming down on her so hard and not because she really wants to. I feel like since You Tube is her job, and she doesn't want to get a real job, shes half assing this whole thing just to keep getting views from those who continue to stroke her ego and need for attention so she still gets a paycheck.

Also, when she said that she was supposed to go for a walk with her friend, but would rather do it on her own, I feel like that was just a copout so she wouldn't have to actually walk for more than 2 minutes and could bail easily back to her car to share her list of excuses of why she couldn't do more. Which is what she seemed to do.

It's so frustrating because she has the luxury right now of having the time to do this. 

If she never said that weight loss and better health is what she wanted, then it wouldn't be as big a deal, I feel. But she put it out there! Shes constantly talking about it. She said she wants it. So people want it for her too. People do want good things for her.  But in reality, it appears she doesn't want it so much. She does less than the bare minimum. How badly can she want it?


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 12, 2018)

Shes going shopping for work out clothes. This will be a real treat to watch


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (Apr 12, 2018)

Oh . How do you justify spending money on workout clothes when your workout consists of less than 5 minutes of dedicated time per day? Putting workout clothes on will help her accomplish her goal as much as eating that chia pudding will.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Apr 12, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> Shes going shopping for work out clothes. This will be a real treat to watch



She truly is only happy eating and spending money.
No one needs work out clothes. It's a gimmick. Just put something comfortable on and go walk.
Walk at a park.
Walk in a mall. (no spending money allowed)
Walk on a treadmill.
Just walk.
The best thing she could do for herself is find a job where they have a gym. Many companies do this.
Get on a real schedule.
Get up before noon.
Be productive. No work out clothing required. No excuses. Just do it.


----------



## hungryhippo (Apr 12, 2018)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> I tell 'ya, I laughed out loud when I saw those utensils. I thought they were salad servers!



They are actually quite popular with Korean mukbang broadcasters lmao


----------



## RussianBlonde (Apr 12, 2018)

does canada have The Biggest Loser? She could sign up for it and it would be the best entertainment ever.


----------



## manicunt (Apr 12, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> does canada have The Biggest Loser? She could sign up for it and it was the best entertainment ever.



Not that I know of. That show was brutal though, she would probably drop out the first week and blame the trainers for trolling her.


----------



## starbucks (Apr 12, 2018)

New video up. All she does is talk food. She tries on workout clothes, nothing fits her.  I give her another day or so before she binges.


----------



## thejackal (Apr 12, 2018)

No text based recap tonight but all this video can be summed up with an image:


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Apr 12, 2018)

Excuses, food, food, excuses.
The circle continues.

She is only happy spending money  garbage. Thinks supplements fix everything. Sure they do. They negate all the salt and sugar she eats. Totally delusional.
Spent $98. Not on real food, but garbage.

Can't go to the gym without the earphone she forgot.
Weigh in day fiber/bloating excuses. #eyeroll

She is a mess.
I  know she went to Arby's because why not? She skipped a therapy session for nonsense. Had to turn it off part way.
She doesn't want to do this and she gives me a headache.

I just wonder how many gyro's she actually ate. My guess is 4.

Her subscribers are crazy telling her how great she's doing. Enough for me. Good luck if you watch.


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 12, 2018)

Welp, she's at the beginning stage of a binge folks. She bought a box of cookies and ate one. I don't care what kind of fancy name they put on the box. It's a box of cookies. It won't be long now ... she doesn't usually last more than two weeks on a diet


----------



## hungryhippo (Apr 12, 2018)

let me try my hand at a recap...

chantal needs to shave her sideburns
chantal needs a cpap machine (mm after sex cuddling with bibi and a giant machine plugged to your face)
chantal doesn't want to see the counselor
chantal is going to the gym!!!
chantal is so tired & doesn't want to do anything but it isn't complaining when it comes out her mouth
chantal went to the gym twice and needs new gym clothes
chantal was triggered by an email from arby's, wanted to give up plant-based after 8 days
chantal went to bed this morning
chantal wants to replace her food addiction with fitness addiction
chantal "HEE HEE HEE"
chantal finally understands why people watch mukbangs after filming mukbangs for over a year
chantal contemplates throwing away her life for a gyro
chantal isn't fake at all
chantal arby's
chantal needs protein meal replacement bars... please tell me why a morbidly obese person needs an extra calorie-dense form of food that can be eaten in 3 bites? i think you need to replace your meal with air and water and pills for a better personality
chantal will share with bibi (no she won't)
chantal is going to buy gym clothes because she won't go to the gym because she forgot her headphones at home and is looking for every excuse not to go to the gym
chantal poops once a day now POOP POOP
chantal mocks a sales associate
chantal thinks she can fit into a 2x after being on a diet for 9 days
chantal x canadian geese
chantal looks like she's about to have an aneurysm after her walk
chantal pulling an amy slaton 



chantal is grateful lmao

overall... nothing new. look forward to her weigh in tomorrow!!!


----------



## RussianBlonde (Apr 12, 2018)

she has that underbelly giant fat flab that looks like pubic mound hernia which only super morbidly obese have


----------



## hungryhippo (Apr 12, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> she has that underbelly giant fat flab that looks like pubic mound hernia which only super morbidly obese have


her fupa is having a baby


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (Apr 12, 2018)

After she said she was bailing on her therapy today, I knew that the rest of the vlog would follow suit. Judging from the recaps on here, I saved myself some time I'd never get back. So sad.


----------



## YouTubeyStar (Apr 12, 2018)

Does she think there’s nothing in between eating Arby’s and eating vegan?!?

just eat a chicken breast and some vegetables goddamn, stop making everything harder than it needs to be.


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 12, 2018)

YouTubeyStar said:


> Does she think there’s nothing in between eating Arby’s and eating vegan?‽
> 
> just eat a chicken breast and some vegetables goddamn, stop making everything harder than it needs to be.




Eating chicken makes her nauseous.


----------



## thejackal (Apr 12, 2018)

I find it really fucking ironic that chantal will go buy protein bars from a nutrition store with apparently no shame but is absolutely mortified of someone watching her eat in her car.

Imagine the clerk today selling her that shit.  I just looked up some of it up (they don't even sell it on Amazon it's that "exclusive") holy fuck that is some expensive crap. About $30 for a box of those 8 bars.  Come on really?  Just buy the ones on sale at the grocery store (that also have 220s calories and 16g protein) that are three for five on sale.

Is it any fucking surprise, to anybody, that her and AL are both making it seemingly a point to add 400 calories to their total intake daily VIA CALORIE DENSE PROTEIN BARS MEANT FOR ATHLETES?

seriously pick the most asinine, retarded path to weight loss and they will do it eventually.

edit, lol, you cannot fucking make this up.

So the first ingredient in those bars is something called " Isomalto-oligosaccharides".  Now being a curious kiwi I decided to google just wtf that is -- first result:

*Isomalto-oligosaccharides in nutrition bars: Not so guilt-free.*​A sample:



> A key ingredient in some of these bars is the carbohydrate isomalto-oligosaccharide (IMO), which is promoted as a prebiotic dietary fiber with a light sweetness profile that has functional properties (moisture retention, low viscosity) well-suited for nutrition bars. Bars made with IMO can include over 15g of this ingredient, leading to claims of high dietary fiber. Consumers see this as a win. They have a nutrition bar that has a low level of net carbohydrate and relatively low calories with the added benefit of a prebiotic dietary fiber to go along with the desired protein component. Plus, IMO’s do occur naturally in some foods such as soy sauce, miso, and honey (Goffin et al., 2011), making it appealing to consumers as a “natural” ingredient. So far, what’s not to like about IMO?



It's a good read if you're bored (just glaze over the science names for the molecules) but the
*tl:dr version: it's basically a lab made sugar that is probably worse for you overall than regular sugar.
*


----------



## Hangrygorl (Apr 13, 2018)

I'm really scared those pants are going back on the rack, especially since some days she just has a perfume shower. They were clearly too small and very tight even with her spanx on.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Apr 13, 2018)

How can she afford all this shit? She can't make much from YT, and I'm assuming Bibi has a low tier job. Is Mama Fatass paying for her grown daughters woo woo protein bars?


----------



## YouTubeyStar (Apr 13, 2018)

Rabbit Bones said:


> How can she afford all this shit? She can't make much from YT, and I'm assuming Bibi has a low tier job. Is Mama Fatass paying for her grown daughters woo woo protein bars?



Credit cards. She’s already demonstrated that she has no ability to restrain herself as far as sex* or food goes, why would her finances be any different.

*even if most of her sex stories aren’t true they do show that she’d engage in impulsive sexual behaviors if opportunity arose


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Apr 13, 2018)

YouTubeyStar said:


> Does she think there’s nothing in between eating Arby’s and eating vegan?‽
> 
> just eat a chicken breast and some vegetables goddamn, stop making everything harder than it needs to be.



The thing is, she could go to Arby's once a week and eat a gyro (one gyro) if she didn't eat garbage the rest of the week and actually exercised.
She has an addiction to fast food and will never conquer it by depriving herself of it. All it will do is lead to a binge.

Some have tried to tell her this, but she is an all or nothing girl. All fake vegan junk food or real junk food. It's still junk no matter if you put the word vegan in front of it or not.
She can't eat one whopper. She can't eat one big mac. She needs fries and onion rings and all the sauces. Or she needs expensive salads and expensive juice and expensive pudding with so much crap in it, the place that sells it doesn't even offer nutrition information. They couldn't get away with that here in the US.

She needs therapy.
So what does she do? Cancel her appointment. That's Chantal.
One excuse after another then runs to spend money on things someone in training buys. Athletes. In training.
She didn't know this?
Every grocery store sells protein bars. Probably Slim Fast too. But why is she constantly searching for some quick fix?

She has to change her lifestyle. All of her lifestyle. The lifestyle that made her dangerously fat.
On her own it will never happen.

But, today is weigh in day. Will be interesting.


----------



## mogmogdog (Apr 13, 2018)

She needs to go to therapy, she needs to get her cysts removed ffs. 
Her vlogs kind of seem like she'd trying to use youtube as an outlet for her frustrations instead of therapy. She's only going to head further down the rabbit hole of strange convictions if she keeps this up.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Apr 13, 2018)

Just watched a bit more since I couldn't finish last night due to shaking my head so much and I kept skipping forward.
Got to the part where she's going to the supplement place & the $98.
Wow.
Bought bars that we all know are horrible and said they will be a meal replacement.
Then ate one in the car.
After she already ate breakfast.
Are we supposed to believe that bar replaced lunch? And the line of Bibi will eat some? Is she kidding? Why would he even go near that stuff?
That box will either be gone by Monday, or thrown out. 

Said that some have told her to go see a nutritionist, and she will, down the line.
Down the line?
What line?
The point of seeing a nutritionist is to show you what you're eating and how to change YOUR LIFESTYLE so you can get down the line.
Not sure why she is resisting seeing people who can actually give her some tools and guidance to actually change her life, unless she really doesn't want to.

I have a strange feeling she is regretting starting this weight loss 'journey' (that word makes me gag) on her channel. She even said she was going to binge and hide it from viewers. It's as if she thinks she's on the radio. We have eyes Chantal and those eyes will tell us everything. So far my eyes tell me you look the same.

And this is where I believe (without help) she will fail. She already believes that for these 9 days (forgetting day 4 was a waste) she has suffered and starved herself. And when she looks in a mirror and sees no change, she will run to Arby's and change her channel content again.

Actually if she just stopped talking about weight and lived her life the way she wants (fat or not) at least it would be more honest.

Back to work for me. I'll check back later for the weigh in.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Apr 13, 2018)

She has also posted some time ago on her Instagram that she's tried Shiratake noodles (noodles made from konjac which has no calories and no carbs) and that to her they tasted identical to normal noodles.  I am a big fan of konjac noodles as they keep me slim and the taste as well as texture are slightly different but she could literally have a bucket of them every day drowned in cream, pesto and cheese and lose a ton of weight. 

She's bored shitless so that's why she drives around all day buying junk shit, teas and some special water bottles. I also loled at the advertising of these protein bars she bought. It says:

*"Iron Vegans are just what you’d imagine. Hard training, contemporary athletes that have embraced the wisdom of a natural plant-based diet. Athletes that look for challenges, have the courage to test their limits, and are committed to choosing their fuel wisely. Welcome to the club."
*
LMFAO....athletes. The store clerk must have been bewildered when he saw 400 pound beach ball wobbling in to the store.


----------



## shakingmyhead (Apr 13, 2018)

Chantal's got a real bad case of the "Instagrams". She's so concerned about maintaining the aesthetic of athleticism/health/""wellness"", that she sacrifices her actual health and wellness for it. It's like the illusion of productivity people get when they buy new pens/journals/office supplies, it doesn't actually equal more work being accomplished, but you feel like it does. 

In her mind, she's being more healthy by going to the store and shopping instead of going to the gym and is conflating "health" with pretty water bottles and namebrand workout clothes.

She wants to look like she's in the lifestyle, not actual live in the lifestyle.


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (Apr 13, 2018)

All these vlogs about what shes going to do...later or tomorrow or next week or down the line are a waste of time.
All the talk of her summer body is wishful thinking simply because she doesn't do today what needs to be done to get to where "she says" she so badly wants to be.
I agree that it would be way more honest if she stopped all this talk about her journey, keep it all off you tube and do what she really wants without this whole facade. 
Its messed up when she says she wants to be held accountable by her viewers and then deletes any comment that is meant to do exactly that. 
She can't possibly believe that her lazy, excuse filled attitude of blaming everything including the kitchen sink, will get her to this so-called place she says she wants to get to.
She bails on everything that would get her there.


----------



## foodiebloobie (Apr 13, 2018)

I can't wait for this weigh in video. I wonder what excuses she will have for her maintenance/gain? She seems to have low energy in her recent videos so I expect a mukbang/binge coming soon with a repeat of "this is my channel and I'll do what I want"


----------



## Angry New Ager (Apr 13, 2018)

Keepitsimple7070 said:


> Oh . How do you justify spending money on workout clothes when your workout consists of less than 5 minutes of dedicated time per day? Putting workout clothes on will help her accomplish her goal as much as eating that chia pudding will.


When you're as fat as Chantal, getting dressed in anything besides a muumuu _is_ a workout (which is why she wears the same thing for days in a row, or doesn't bother changing out of her pajamas). Even the most basic tasks are a struggle when you're entombed in fat. So just trying to get fitness clothes and socks on, and athletic shoes tied, is going to have her sweating and gasping.


----------



## foodiebloobie (Apr 13, 2018)

Omg she didn't lose a single pound. Talking about how she 369 last weigh in but weighing in at 368.8 isn't a loss.  Ffs Chantal! She said she didn't know what went wrong. Bitch it's your giantic portions. She will do anything but eat less.


----------



## thejackal (Apr 13, 2018)

New vid:


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Apr 13, 2018)

foodiebloobie said:


> Omg she didn't lose a single pound. Talking about how she 369 last weigh in but weighing in at 368.8 isn't a loss.  Ffs Chantal! She said she didn't know what went wrong. Bitch it's your giantic portions. She will do anything but eat less.



She reads these boards. We've been telling her what she is doing wrong.

I said earlier that she looked the same, and I was right.

In her head she suffered and starved herself with plant based foods while denying she's still eating for 4.

I doubt she will listen even now. We're just haters.


----------



## Anna230760 (Apr 13, 2018)

Oh dear lord. She lost all of one pound this week. Admits she's still been eating vegetarian takeout, even though we haven't seen it in one vlog, hmm. Signs up for a personal trainer at the gym, she won't show up and he'll drop her quick, or he'll get sick of her excuses and BS. She clearly has a thing for the personal trainer, he doesn't want you Chantal, he wants your money. Seeing her flustered driving home after getting attention from the personal trainer is sad. I pray he checks out her Youtube so he knows what he's getting into, and for a good chuckle. Says she's going to go home and cook lunch. Smash cut to her eating take out from the Green Door.


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (Apr 13, 2018)

She can't honestly think what she was doing all week was going to produce results? Her exercise honestly consisted of shopping, trying on clothes and going to get take-out...oh, sorry I mean whole food, plant based.
Should we count how many excuses she had for not going to the gym? Or for not going for a walk?
Or for not making a salad at home? She has alllll day to not only meet but surpass these goals she says she has.
Wow. Just .
Again, she can't possibly believe what shes doing would work? Is this "journey" of hers some weird form of trolling for views? Cause I dont think it's a good plan.
Ugh! She could so easily get it together! I truly believe it's just easier for her not to.
And her supporters keep saying shes an inspiration??!!!! What about holding her accountable like shes asked over and over again? So what if she doesn't like it? The worst she can do is block you. Stroking her ego is definitely not working.
She could be doing so well.


----------



## shakingmyhead (Apr 13, 2018)

I watched it so you don’t have to: Day 10 WEIGH-IN 2 


368.8

she’s got shit all over her face (oatmeal face mask or whatever), she just picked some out of her nose. “I was expecting a bigger weightloss but there might be something else going on…i might have to try to analyze what went wrong”…”this is gonna be slow…I’m gonna take it slow…its probably because my body is not used to it”

*advertising her tea thing*

She says she’s gonna start tracking her calories and showing us. Take a shot every time Chantal says “I really just wanna listen to my body”. 

She had a binge-dream about eating a duffel bag of big macs. 

She says if the cysts have grown/not shrunk by May 22nd she’ll get them removed and get the surgery. 

*cut to chantal after getting ready for the day*

She’s pushing up her cleavage to the camera, still talking about lush.

“I was gonna do both the gym and a walk, but I’m just gonna do the walk for today”

“I’m craving healthy food!!”

She’s talking about a bachelorette party she’s going to for one of her friends in August. She’s using this as motivation to lose weight, she’s manic as shit right now, holy fuck.

Oh boy. She signed up for a free session with a personal trainer. I can’t wait to see her excuse to not go when she comes down from this mania. She says she’s gonna spend her Sephora/Clothes monthly budget on a personal trainer instead. Going on 6 minutes of her raving about this personal trainer. 

She got takeout and is eating it in the car but its okay because it’s vegetarian. 

Then she goes for a walk.

3.5/10. The mania gave me a chuckle.


----------



## thejackal (Apr 13, 2018)

I think she's on cocaine.  I'm only half joking.  She kept picking at her nose, is hyper manic, and mentions how "dry" her nose is.

and chantal your personal trainer is not your new boyfriend.  JFC she's like a 8th grader with a crush.  He texted you because it's HIS JOB.

lilypad: welcome the farms and one of our favorite cow threads -- but the mods will ask you to clean up your posts.  The forum software here is excellent (hi null) and you can easily delete that one and edit your other one.


----------



## wheelpower (Apr 13, 2018)

Holy moly the mania in this video is unbearable. It's sad to see how amped up she gets after speaking to another human. I already feel bad for this trainer and the excuses he's gonna hear. 

She looks like shit in this video, her hair is all messed up and she looks sweaty. She keeps wearing that shirt too, I bet it reeks.


----------



## Lilypad (Apr 13, 2018)

If she was eating 1,200 calories a day, or less, like she claims, she would easily lose 15 lbs in a month. I remember her saying she was considering weight loss surgery at some point, and as someone who had WLS, no doctor will approve her. WLS is all about counting calories, portions, and minimal carbs/fat but HIGH protein. She doesnt watch her portions, so no doctor would remove 90% of her stomach, knowing that she is going to end up overeating. Plus, she'd never pass the psych eval.

She needs to listen to the professionals. They (for the most part) know what they're talking about. If she doesnt get at least 60g of protein with her plant based diet, she will start to lose hair and she is going to kill any amount of muscle she has at this point. She keeps eating high carbs, but I dont think she realizes that carbs turn to sugar, and as someone who is morbidly obese and bordering on diabetes (per her blood test) she NEEDS to cut them down significantly.


----------



## hungryhippo (Apr 13, 2018)

thejackal said:


> and chantal your personal trainer is not your new boyfriend. JFC she's like a 8th grader with a crush. He texted you because it's HIS JOB.


i totally got that vibe too, shes probably gonna claim he wants to have sex with her if she ever sees him again lmao


----------



## Allthehayderz (Apr 13, 2018)

Am I crazy or was she 367.8 in the Day 4 weigh-in, so she actually managed to gain a pound in the past week but is now claiming she started at 369??


----------



## DongMiguel (Apr 13, 2018)

Chantal is either stupid or willfully ignorant. When will she realize it doesn't matter what you eat and rather how much you eat? You can eat all the goddamn nasty vegan food in the world but if you're putting in more calories than you're burning, you will not lose weight.

A vegan diet doesn't mean a lick if your portions are massive and you do nothing but eat, eat, eat. Look at this video. She's eating a whole goddamn container sized serving of calories. It doesn't matter if they're healthy foods or good foods ... it's still calories. What she ate at the end of the video was enough to feed two people. Thing is, she'd be set if that was her dinner. But we all know it won't be her dinner. It was likely her lunch. She probably consumed close to 1,000 calories in that sitting. Then she'll go home and consume 1,000 more on top of all the shit she at throughout the day.

And then she wonders why she didn't lose weight? Well, huh, I don't know...


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (Apr 13, 2018)

Someone in her comments actually told her not to worry that she didnt lose weight because muscle weighs more than fat....since shes been exercising so much....all those workouts must have really built up those muscles.
Why do people tell her bs like that? Why?????
2 mins per day walks does not make for muscle gains. Aaaaah!!!!


----------



## DongMiguel (Apr 13, 2018)

Keepitsimple7070 said:


> Someone in her comments actually told her not to worry that she didnt lose weight because muscle weighs more than fat....since shes been exercising so much....all those workouts must have really built up those muscles.
> Why do people tell her bs like that? Why?????
> 2 mins per day walks does not make for muscle gains. Aaaaah!!!!



And let me guess, Chantal liked that comment? Delusion, like misery, apparently loves company.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Apr 13, 2018)

Delusion, thy name is Chantal.
I read the explanation she gave & skipped the video.
She hasn't been overeating or exceeding 1800 calories.
It's something else.

Now I need to have my eyes checked. The portions and garbage I've seen her eat and drink must be my own eyes playing tricks on me. My eyes must be wrong, not Chantal. I'm not sure how dumb she thinks we all are. Simple math shows a person of her size eating 1800 calories or less and exercising each day would have lost POUNDS, not ounces. POUNDS.

I read here that she signed up with a personal trainer. Truthfully, I'm surprised one would take her on without a release from a doctor. Most here in the US wouldn't for insurance reasons. Here she would have to provide a medical release. And no doctor here would give her one.

Place your bets everyone. What excuse will Chantal use not to show up?

The sad part in all of this? I never expected anything else. I know in her mind she feels she sacrificed and suffered for 10 days, while the rest of us and our lying eyes saw the extreme portions and calories she consumed while walking 1500 steps a day.
I never saw a difference in her appearance or stamina, so never expected a loss. And I was right.

She really has checked out of reality. Posting that paragraph telling all of us that we're the ones in the wrong, not her. That her not losing isn't HER fault, it's SOMETHING ELSE! She is happy and PROUD of the changes she made. Proud. Didn't lose a thing. Ate enough for 4 people each day and drank more sugar than most people do in a month, but she's proud.  And that 'just to be clear' was the perfect ending.
So her not losing is something else and us apparently. We must be the problem. Yes, that must be it. It's us, the haters.

I'd say right now that I'm not sure if the glowing comments are serious or most of them are just as delusional as she is. Telling a person how great they are doing after 10 days of overeating 'whole food, plant based' and losing nothing is not helpful. She really loves enablers.

Chantal is a mess. Just to be clear.

On to Day 11.


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (Apr 13, 2018)

DongMiguel said:


> And let me guess, Chantal liked that comment? Delusion, like misery, apparently loves company.


If she hasn't yet, she will!
And what's worse is that her followers are actually listing excuses for her, as to why she didnt lose weight, in the comments.
How is that helping? I'm baffled.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Apr 13, 2018)

Allthehayderz said:


> Am I crazy or was she 367.8 in the Day 4 weigh-in, so she actually managed to gain a pound in the past week but is now claiming she started at 369??



 You are absolutely correct. Day 4 her weight was 367.8. Day 10 it's 368.8.

Can't wait to see her spin this.


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (Apr 13, 2018)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> You are absolutely correct. Day 4 her weight was 367.8. Day 10 it's 368.8.
> 
> Can't wait to see her spin this.


It's all those muscle gains!


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 13, 2018)

She's been eating more than what she's admitting on youtube


----------



## Octomet (Apr 14, 2018)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> I read here that she signed up with a personal trainer. Truthfully, I'm surprised one would take her on without a release from a doctor. Most here in the US wouldn't for insurance reasons. Here she would have to provide a medical release. And no doctor here would give her one.
> 
> Place your bets everyone. What excuse will Chantal use not to show up?


I kind of think she will turn up for the trainer. At least the first visit. She was lit up like a christmas tree after meeting him, ya know, because they got each other so well. Not at all because she has a hard on for him.


----------



## whysoserious (Apr 14, 2018)

I think she'll go and meet that trainer once. As soon as she sees what excercising really is (although he will be extremely gentle with her), she'll start making shit up. It would be funny if he actually checked her YT channel and saw how she totally has a crush on him. I would run if I was him and saw her crushing on me. 
Why is she always making a fool of herself? At the doctors, in that protein bars shop, Opa's restaurant and now with this personal trainer.


----------



## mogmogdog (Apr 14, 2018)

she is terrifying in this video, drivin round town yelling her head off. the HEEHEEs are still ringing in my head.
also thank god shes going to get her cysts removed if they haven't shrunk (they won't)


----------



## Ungern (Apr 14, 2018)

foodiebloobie said:


> Omg she didn't lose a single pound. Talking about how she 369 last weigh in but weighing in at 368.8 isn't a loss.


Remember how she was worried that she might starve herself and doesn't eat enough? Pepperidge Kiwi Farms remembers.



thejackal said:


> I think she's on cocaine.  I'm only half joking.  She kept picking at her nose, is hyper manic, and mentions how "dry" her nose is.


Wouldn't surprise me at all, maybe she thinks a little cocaine can help to fight off the hunger and binging temptation. Really smart idea to do hard drugs when you already have another addiction as well as severe mental health issues.



mogmogdog said:


> also thank god shes going to get her cysts removed if they haven't shrunk (they won't)


I'm sure that by the time the surgery comes closer, Chantal will come up with some weird excuse about how she's "not ready yet" for the surgery and wants to try another obscure self-healing attempt.

She always has these fits of motivation and determination, like when she drove to her first (and only) Overeaters Anonymous meeting in the evening despite a snowstorm and ice on the streets. You gotta give her credit for that, the bad weather could have easily served as an excuse to stay at home. But unfortunately these episodes don't last long and then it's back to the binges again, followed by the depressed self-loathing.

As long as she doesn't get her mental health issues under controll, positive steps like going to the gym and getting a personal trainer will always be just temporary. She'll call it all off again as soon as the next mood swing hits her.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Apr 14, 2018)

Chantal updated her comments for Day 10.
Can't understand why she isn't losing because she pushed herself SO hard.
Will buy measuring cups and count calories.
Just wait till she sees how little a cup of something is compared to the multiple cups of food shes been eating.
Will only weigh herself once a month starting next month because her hormones (or something else) must be stopping her from losing.

I'm pretty positive it has nothing to do with the massive amount of junk vegan food shes been shoveling in.
I'm wondering how she will calculate the calories from those vegan fast food places she is addicted to. They don't even have nutrition labels.
I can guess why. Sugar content.

But wait a few hours, as I'm sure things will change once again.

I've been told the part of her video when she talks about the personal trainer is worth watching, so I'm going to see it for myself. Wish me luck


----------



## Henessey (Apr 14, 2018)

Wow, someone is in love with Diego.  Stop fooling yourself maam, trainers need to get paid and that can only come to pass if they keep their fat projects entertained .

This video just confirmed the roommate theory with Bibi. No love lost there.


----------



## wheelpower (Apr 14, 2018)

I'm going to bet she will show up to her first training session with a full face of make up and her floral shirt she keeps wearing because she thinks it makes her look cute.


----------



## foodiebloobie (Apr 14, 2018)

I know she thinks that she knows better than anyone else but she should really be weighing herself daily to start since shes super obese it will help keep her accountable. At her weight the first 30-50 lbs should just rapidly fall off. She could honestly lose a pound a day if she was really eating 1000 calories or whatever she's pretending to stick to.  Just plugging her numbers into a bmr calculator and it looks like she burns approx 2400 calories a day just existing. A fatty can very easily burn a high number of calories with an hour of exercise. Amberlynn is burning almost 100 calories in 10 minutes of walking at her turtle ass pace of 2 mph, Chantal isn't that far off.


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (Apr 14, 2018)

Oh and here comes today's blog, Day 11, already posted with a bunch of excuses of why today is not a good day. I knew it was coming. The excuses that spew out of this girl's mouth. Wow! Something about fiber pain or something else about introducing fiber too fast into her diet? How many years has she been alive? Im pretty sure her system knows what fibre is at this point?  Or maybe not. Who knows. She a broken record. But maybe her trainer will text her....that'll turn that frown upside down. She just has an excuse for everything every single day. Again! Wow! Also, she keeps saying shes probably not going to eat cause shes not feeling it. Cause that's what she does. I'm sure. Man she talks and talks about nothing....all about whats shes gonna do....and in the end does nothing...and won't lose weight. Which really wouldn't matter if she hadn't said that's it what she wanted to do. All talk, all excuse, no action. 

Oh also, she says she worked her butt off and pushed her body to the limit so she was mad when it didnt reflect in weight loss...so I'm just going to leave that right here.

And yesterday she was all about the personal training and even though it's expensive, it doesn't matter because its investing in herself...but today, shes already saying it's probably too expensive...shes impulsive...blah blah blah....God forbid someone actually helps her do things the right way to produce results.  Results that she claims to want so bad.


----------



## starbucks (Apr 14, 2018)

New video is up. I would bet my last dollar, the bloat she's feeling and her extreme thirst is due to a major binge last night.


----------



## foodiebloobie (Apr 14, 2018)

Why can't she just drink regular water? Why is she so obsessed with the most gimmicky garbage? She was talking so much shit in this video. She's down because of her weigh in and all the hate comments probably got to her so today she's "not feeling well" for sympathy and asspats. Your cysts make your periods worse? You could have had the surgery months ago. Weighing yourself once a week IS discouraging you because you're not consistent and your binges reflect that, Chantal. That's why you should weigh in daily. What excuse is she going to have when she does the monthly weigh in and it's the exact same? Is she going to blame the scale? Will she blame it on shams "beeezin"?


----------



## Anna230760 (Apr 14, 2018)

Her thumbnail looks like a toddler holding up a bottle with their small chubby hands, watching cartoons as they're about to doze off for a nap.


----------



## multiverse (Apr 14, 2018)

From what we've heard about the size of those cysts, she'd probably drop 20 lbs if she just got the damn surgery already. And maybe that would be the fresh start she needs: drop 20 lbs of cyst and likely another 10 being bedbound in hospital for a few days, not being brought binge food by nurses. She could leave thw hospital with a 30 lbs jump start on her weight loss, and without all the pain the cysts cause her.


----------



## Ungern (Apr 14, 2018)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Will only weigh herself once a month starting next month because her hormones (or something else) must be stopping her from losing.


Ah, the good old hormones excuse, always a favourite with fatties.

The level of delusion is surreal, that she wants to fool her viewers is one thing, but how can she fool herself at this point? She knows exactly why she didn't lose weight, people have been telling her again and again that her portions are out of control, that she's eating way too many carbs, that the takeout stuff sure doesn't help etc. But no, she wasn't overeating, there's gotta be something wrong with her hormones that makes her fat and prevents her from losing weight.


----------



## shakingmyhead (Apr 14, 2018)

multiverse said:


> From what we've heard about the size of those cysts, she'd probably drop 20 lbs of the just got the damn surgery already. And maybe that would be the fresh start she needs: drop 20 lbs of cyst and likely another 10 being bedbound in hospital for a few days, not being brought binge food by nurses. She could leave thw hospital with a 30 lbs jump start on her weight loss, and without all the pain the cysts cause her.



While this is true, I personally feel like it's more likely to result in her "treating herself" and "self-caring" all the way back up to the weight she's at now.


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 14, 2018)

High carb vegan isn't working for her so now she's going to try low carb vegan. And it has to be vegan because meat and cheese  is what made her fat in the first place


----------



## Ciscoipphone (Apr 14, 2018)

How does she have so much money to waste? Buying expensive protein bars and now talking about giving them away


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Apr 14, 2018)

multiverse said:


> bedbound in hospital for a few days


It's a quick laparoscopic surgery.  You are in and out of the hospital in under 5 hours.  I've had the same surgery twice, for cysts that big.  Her surgery might take slightly longer because she is fat, but it would not be an overnight stay.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Apr 14, 2018)

Day 11
Wow.
No exercise. No meal plan. No calorie counting. No measuring. But, plenty of excuses.

She actually believes she pushed herself to the limit of exercising? 1500 steps. The limit.
What does she think a personal trainer does? Compliment you on how you eat? She can't walk for 10 minutes, how does she think she will get through even one set of exercises? Yesterday she was so giddy over that guy (and fully confirmed that Bibi is a roommate only) and acted as if he asked her out, instead of her having to pay him for attention.

She has been eating 'wholefood, plant based' (gag) for longer than these 11 days, but  blames high fiber for her discomfort? I blame a high fat binge. I believe Day 4 was binge number 1 and Day 10 was binge number 2. All that greasy fast food is what made her sick on these days, not hormones or fiber.

I also love how she blames hormones. Whether it's her hormones or the ones in dairy and meat. I don't know, but I've eaten meat and dairy all my life and was never fat. Could the real reason be that she eats enough in one meal for 4 people? Just like her fav vegan junk food. She eats enough in one meal to feed 4.

It's been said over and over that her portions are out of control. She could actually eat whatever she likes, if she only ate one serving instead of the entire pizza, or one gyro instead of adding fries, onion rings and every sauce available.

Chantal just loves a gimmick. Protein bars made for athletes, juice and pudding filled with sugar, but it's vegan so those calories don't count, or now special water.
She has purchased numerous water bottles, but I'm always wondering why she just can't put regular water in them. Stop buying garbage just because it comes in a pretty package.

I also noticed she never addressed the fact that she gained one pound after 10 days. Some who commented told her day 4 is out there for all to see, and we see you gained a pound. Never mentioned it. 

OK then, let's see what Day 12 brings.


----------



## multiverse (Apr 14, 2018)

A Name But Backwards said:


> It's a quick laparoscopic surgery.  You are in and out of the hospital in under 5 hours.  I've had the same surgery twice, for cysts that big.  Her surgery might take slightly longer because she is fat, but it would not be an overnight stay.


From the sound of it, hers are not a quick laproscopic dealie; the surgeon is worried they're going to cause permanent damage to the tubes or ovaries if left in place, which says that the blood supply is mixed up tin the cysts and / or their size is considerable. Conbined with her morbid obesity (i e. shes too fat for imaging to work effectively, she's a risk to anesthetize) and her cysts are considered malignant at this point and have required removal for more than 15 years, I think ther recovery may be longer, especially if she has to get a c-section to get those things out.

I had a coworker who put off the cyst removal until they were basketball sized, and she was out of work for a month due to the recovery. My coworker was a little chubby, but nowhere near morbid obesity. This leads me to think that Chantal will have a harder time than just a simple in-out day procedure, if her cysts are really that big (which they might be, the surgeon made it sound really urgent)


----------



## Fresh Grown Breasts (Apr 15, 2018)

shakingmyhead said:


> Take a shot every time Chantal says “I really just wanna listen to my body”



What is it with these obese women and listening to their bodies?  They have no concept of ‘listening’ to their bodies, if they did they’d have put the fucking fork down 250lbs ago when it was screaming that it was full.



ThisWillBeFun said:


> I also love how she blames hormones.



Let’s Play HAES Bingo!


----------



## 89elbees (Apr 15, 2018)

I never thought the phrase 'plant-based' would fill me with rage, but several Chantal diet videos later, here we are. I'd recommend making it a drinking game except I don't want to be held responsible for the alcohol poisoning hospitalizations that would surely follow.


----------



## 666EVE666 (Apr 15, 2018)

Chantal's live:






Someone suggested she do an live OOTD, Chantal says she would but she isn't wearing any pants.

This gave me a chuckle:


----------



## Ciscoipphone (Apr 15, 2018)

Lol someone suggested her hormonal/cyst issues could be due to hpv


----------



## Inquisitor (Apr 15, 2018)

666EVE666 said:


> Chantal's live:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jesus Christ. Her voice grates on the brain. Can we basically all agree her live video is essentially her being the fat girl at the party that gets drunk and loud just to get attention. She's basically a fatter Canadian Amy Schumer.


----------



## 89elbees (Apr 15, 2018)

Tuned in late so maybe I missed the reason (excuse) why, but she won't be doing a vlog today. Says she's not spending much time live because she's going to hang out with a clearly disinterested Bibi, but it's been an hour...


----------



## 666EVE666 (Apr 15, 2018)

Ciscoipphone said:


> Lol someone suggested her hormonal/cyst issues could be due to hpv



Then she said she needs to get tested for HPV. 

Bibi sounds miserable, when he first came out about 45 minutes ago he sounded drunk--but I don't pay much attention to Chantal, so maybe that's his norm? 

You guys weren't kidding with the "heehee" bullshit. I'm armchair diagnosing her with "I'm-totally-a-dainty-flower-even-though-I'm-morbidly-obese" syndrome like Amber.


----------



## 89elbees (Apr 15, 2018)

Apparently the personal trainer just texted her and said he'd watched a few videos on her channel. Oh honey, you've got a big storm comin'


----------



## Octomet (Apr 15, 2018)

89elbees said:


> Tuned in late so maybe I missed the reason (excuse) why, but she won't be doing a vlog today. Says she's not spending much time live because she's going to hang out with a clearly disinterested Bibi, but it's been an hour...


She said this live was probably going to serve as today's vlog since her and Bibi would be spending the day together. Meanwhile....a couple hours later she's still sitting on live and Bibi is deep in his games. Their big plans deteriorated to probably just watching some shows together later.


----------



## Inquisitor (Apr 15, 2018)

Octomet said:


> She said this live was probably going to serve as today's vlog since her and Bibi would be spending the day together. Meanwhile....a couple hours later she's still sitting on live and Bibi is deep in his games. Their big plans deteriorated to probably just watching some shows together later.



With as big as she is i would imagine any ordeal they pull off is a big plan


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Apr 15, 2018)

I wouldn't be surprised if the reason she isn't going w/ Bibi to see his family is that she would need to buy two seats. Amberlynn had to buy two seats when she weighed 331. Two seats or first class on an international flight would be very expensive.


----------



## Broken Pussy (Apr 16, 2018)

*Let me remind everybody again:
*

*Hide your powerlevel. Avoid revealing intimate, embarrassing details about yourself. Declaring a post powerleveling does not magically exempt you from this rule.*
*Be civil. Don't get angry over Lolcows. If you need to tell people you're better than someone, you're probably not.*


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 16, 2018)

Damn I missed the livestream. However, I doubt I could sit through 2 - 3 hours of Chantal. Good for you for those who could


----------



## GoodLard (Apr 16, 2018)

I watched some of the live stream, but fell asleep. Guess that says it all. She did delete it, so maybe there was some drama? One can never kow with her.


----------



## 89elbees (Apr 16, 2018)

GoodLard said:


> I watched some of the live stream, but fell asleep. Guess that says it all. She did delete it, so maybe there was some drama? One can never kow with her.



I had most of it on in the background while I was doing other shit. I tapped out at what I suspect was about 20 minutes before the end of it. No drama at least up to that point, just the same old boring Chantal shit. I'm also curious as to why she deleted it.


----------



## GoodLard (Apr 16, 2018)

89elbees said:


> I had most of it on in the background while I was doing other shit. I tapped out at what I suspect was about 20 minutes before the end of it. No drama at least up to that point, just the same old boring Chantal shit. I'm also curious as to why she deleted it.



Hmm, odd. Usually she always kept her live streams on her videos. She probably didn't want her *haters* to dissect it and use all of her gibberish against her. One thing I did catch was that Bibi seemed a bit agitated. Some in the feed wanted to see one of her cats and she asked him to bring it, but he said that he wouldn't. She kind of jokingly brushed it off, but you could tell it ticked her off.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Apr 16, 2018)

Well. Still waiting to see if she called that dietitian today & made her appointment with her personal trainer.

Also noticed on her old video where she cooks with Bibi, she changed the title. Now it says 'cooking with her annoyed bf'
Interesting, since on her live stream, he was still clearly annoyed. LOL Why doesn't she give up this charade and admit they are only roommates.
So. Will she post what she ate today?
The calories?
The exercise?
Her fitbit steps?
The appointments with the dietitian?
The appointment with the trainer?
Finally admit she binged? (at least that would be honest)
Tick-tock


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (Apr 16, 2018)

So as usual...today's vlog is a whole lot of talking about what she is going to do....and a whole lot of doing not much other than going to an appt so far. Also, includes excuses shes already given the personal trainer as to why she shouldn't do too strenuous exercise! She can't go for a walk outside cause of the weather and since shes supposed to see the trainer tomorrow, shes not going to bother going to the gym to workout today. Wow! Just All talk as usual! 
It's funny because I was watching American Idol last night and one of the contestants visibly lost a bunch of weight; he was asked how he did it...and he said, well, it occured to me that I should drink water and go for walks after dinner...so I did. And this came from a teenager. And he was successful. No crazy fads. No big team. Just him cutting calories by drinking water instead of sugary drinks and going for a walk every night. Wow, who would have thought that would work? Chantal uses all this other crap to push off what she knows she should be doing. 
She gives me a headache.


----------



## starbucks (Apr 16, 2018)

New video up


----------



## multiverse (Apr 16, 2018)

starbucks said:


> New video up


"I decided to do nothing today except binge and watch 'self help' videos, then pat myself on the back"


----------



## Inquisitor (Apr 16, 2018)

It only took 5 minutes of watching to see through her bullshit. 16 centimeter cists? Really? Fuck you. Also 3 cheers for gagging on water.


----------



## LightEmittingDiode (Apr 16, 2018)

The face she makes when she drinks something that isn't full of sugar is quite entertaining


----------



## Inquisitor (Apr 16, 2018)

Also, is that Tonetta playing in her intro music? He's the dude that dresses up as a woman and sings about being fucked in the ass....


----------



## multiverse (Apr 16, 2018)

Inquisitor said:


> 16 centimeter cists? Really?


It's quite possible, especially as they've needed to be removed for more than 15 years. Most would have popped before that point, or bust Tuesday fallopian tubes, but other people have had ovarian cysts of that size. They're usually very painful, but with all the discomfort she has from binging and being massively obese, she likely doeant notice.


----------



## LightEmittingDiode (Apr 16, 2018)

Inquisitor said:


> Also, is that Tonetta playing in her intro music? He's the dude that dresses up as a woman and sings about being fucked in the ass....


----------



## kaiwaii (Apr 16, 2018)

LightEmittingDiode said:


>



He like them big, lots of extra ''skin'' you know...


----------



## hungryhippo (Apr 16, 2018)

Summary: Chantal makes excuses for her weight/weigh-ins, excuses for not going to the gym,  blabs about the trainer she wants to bang, is going to waste money on a vegan nutritionist who will tell her what the internet has been telling her for over a year, but hey what's new


----------



## thejackal (Apr 16, 2018)

LightEmittingDiode said:


> The face she makes when she drinks something that isn't full of sugar is quite entertaining



oh that reminded me of the one thing I found interesting from the live stream (which otherwise was well summed up with "fat drunk loud girl at the party that won't stfu"):

when asked, she said without skipping a beat that her favorite drink was water.  She even did the AL thing -- she didn't just lie she embellished it immediately -- "nothing but water, love it."

in general what I found most interesting was new "fans" she's attracting via the comments.  she is getting more attention, a large part is negative of course, but overall she'll more than take it.  it's obvious bibi won't give it to her.   that said, she did this exact same live stream maybe 6-7 months ago, same manic disposition rambling about absolutely nothing at all, plenty of teehees and plenty of "listening to her body".  her content range is extremely limited (food, diet talk, cysts, medicinal woo, lush makeup, drunk hs stories), but it seems to have an effect on people good or bad, which does pay some bills.


----------



## KiwiConvert (Apr 16, 2018)

Ok, so I just created an account solely to come here and vent.  I have been a fan of Chantal up until now.  I started watching a couple months ago - I thought she was funny and quirky and I liked her mukbangs.  When she started her diet "journey", I genuinely wanted her to succeed.  Someone mentioned KiwiFarms and I checked out this thread and was really surprised that there were so many people that disliked her.  Now, I understand.

I do not think Chantal is a bad person deep down, but OMMMMGGGGG she is so frustrating!!!!  She has excuses for EVERYTHING!!!!  What really broke it for me was the trainer excuse in her video today.  She's had this appt for days now, and JUST called him to let him know that she can't actually exercise because of her cysts, which she obviously knew about  beforehand- what a joke!!!  She was calling to make sure she didn't actually have to exert any physical effort - and seemed super happy when she talked about his answer, like "Oh ok so I'll be able to go tomorrow only because I've been assured that there won't be any actual exercise involved".  WTF!!??  You go to a trainer to do strenuous exercise!!  Or, her "Well, I won't exercise today because it's cold outside and I want to wait to go to my paid membership gym until my trainer appt tomorrow (where I conveniently assured that I also won't do any exercise)".  Seriously??!!

I now realize why there are so many people that dislike her.  It would be one thing if she just did her thing and made no promises/shared "journeys" - it doesn't bother me that she is overweight/unhealthy/bitchy/ect.  But to get your viewers emotionally involved, trick them into thinking you are sincerely doing this "journey" and you want their support, and then just make excuses and lie for 80 percent of your video, is ridiculous!!  Also, it's obvious that she hates being a vegan, and that diets like Keto would be SO MUCH BETTER for her, both in terms of weight loss and ability to stick to it, yet she refuses to even consider it.  She truly doesn't want to lose weight, just like everyone says on here.  Anyway, sorry for the novel, I realize no one  cares, but I had to vent my frustration.  I went from liking her to really disliking her.  She's lost my subscription and views.


----------



## 89elbees (Apr 16, 2018)

KiwiConvert said:


> Ok, so I just created an account solely to come here and vent.  I have been a fan of Chantal up until now.  I started watching a couple months ago - I thought she was funny and quirky and I liked her mukbangs.  When she started her diet "journey", I genuinely wanted her to succeed.  Someone mentioned KiwiFarms and I checked out this thread and was really surprised that there were so many people that disliked her.  Now, I understand.
> 
> I do not think Chantal is a bad person deep down, but OMMMMGGGGG she is so frustrating!!!!  She has excuses for EVERYTHING!!!!  What really broke it for me was the trainer excuse in her video today.  She's had this appt for days now, and JUST called him to let him know that she can't actually exercise because of her cysts, which she obviously knew about  beforehand- what a joke!!!  She was calling to make sure she didn't actually have to exert any physical effort - and seemed super happy when she talked about his answer, like "Oh ok so I'll be able to go tomorrow only because I've been assured that there won't be any actual exercise involved".  WTF!‽?  You go to a trainer to do strenuous exercise!!  Or, her "Well, I won't exercise today because it's cold outside and I want to wait to go to my paid membership gym until my trainer appt tomorrow (where I conveniently assured that I also won't do any exercise)".  Seriously?‽!
> 
> I now realize why there are so many people that dislike her.  It would be one thing if she just did her thing and made no promises/shared "journeys" - it doesn't bother me that she is overweight/unhealthy/bitchy/ect.  But to get your viewers emotionally involved, trick them into thinking you are sincerely doing this "journey" and you want their support, and then just make excuses and lie for 80 percent of your video, is ridiculous!!  Also, it's obvious that she hates being a vegan, and that diets like Keto would be SO MUCH BETTER for her, both in terms of weight loss and ability to stick to it, yet she refuses to even consider it.  She truly doesn't want to lose weight, just like everyone says on here.  Anyway, sorry for the novel, I realize no one  cares, but I had to vent my frustration.  I went from liking her to really disliking her.  She's lost my subscription and views.



Agree on most everything else, but if you don't think Chantal is a bad person deep down, look back several pages on this thread at when she had her psychotic meltdown and started threatening someone from her past.


----------



## XXIchic (Apr 16, 2018)

KiwiConvert said:


> Ok, so I just created an account solely to come here and vent. I have been a fan of Chantal up until now.



What took you so long?


----------



## 89elbees (Apr 16, 2018)

Got around to watching day 12. So she hired a personal trainer, but she called him to let him know she refuses to exercise... ?


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Apr 16, 2018)

She should just hire a gigolo instead.


----------



## GoodLard (Apr 17, 2018)

All I heard in her last video was, "I'm going to, I'm going to, I'm going to..." - Chantal, just do it! Action leads to results. She just has to much time on her hands, bored with her life and delusional.


----------



## Ciscoipphone (Apr 17, 2018)

Zzzzzzzzzzz

She is such a bore now. No visual stimulation just her sitting and blabbing with no progress and no results. 

At least before she was entertaining with stories, bitching about other people and stuffing her face


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 17, 2018)

Talk talk talk ....  spend spend spend .... that's all Chantal does .... no more than that ...

I wonder what happened to her naturopathic doctor


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Apr 17, 2018)

Day 12
She loves to talk. She'll talk to anyone. And if they can charge you, they will talk back. That trainer sees dollar signs while Chantal sees a date. He will sweet talk her as long as she pays, he doesn't care if she shows up or can only do one sit up.
She's had some subscribers telling her exactly what she needs to do, for free, the others are enablers, but she'd rather pay.
New meal plans.
New exercise plans.
New cooking plans. Just none of it in Day 12. Only talking about all these new plans. That is quite the workout, all that talking.
And that intro song? Someone mentioned it was downloaded 8 years ago. If true, how can it be about her? It's pretty sad how she'll take some attention any way she can get it.


----------



## whysoserious (Apr 17, 2018)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> And that intro song? Someone mentioned it was downloaded 8 years ago. If true, how can it be about her? It's pretty sad how she'll take some attention any way she can get it.



It was uploaded in 2010. She was like 26 back then. I mean, she could see his videos and ask if he could write a song for her. Just a subscriber asking for a dedicated song. Taking into account that he didn't have a lot of subscribers, he could just write this song for fun as a request. But hey, she always seeks attention, so she could just find it and say that it was written especially for her


----------



## RussianBlonde (Apr 17, 2018)

kaiwaii said:


> He like them big, lots of extra ''skin'' you know...



yeah LOL


Spoiler











Also, the doctor she mentions she wants to contact is a former Stanford Uni lecturer and clinical psychologist, I guess it's an upgrade from vegan nutritionist, he offers 30 min consultation for 75$ (http://esteemdynamics.org/about-dr-doug-lisle/)


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 17, 2018)

If she can't do strenuous exercises because of her cysts then why is she paying for a personal trainer?  Is it me or does she make no sense?


----------



## XXIchic (Apr 17, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> If she can't do strenuous exercises because of her cysts then why is she paying for a personal trainer? Is it me or does she make no sense?



This b**** wouldn't have this issue if she took care of it over 15 years ago. She just uses everything and anything she can as an excuse. If she took care of her cysts she would be in better health to lose all of the weight. What was her excuse when she lost 90lbs or whatever a couple of years ago? I'm pretty sure she had the cysts in back then so why use the excuse now? She just loves wasting everyone's time.


----------



## thejackal (Apr 17, 2018)

I think it's time for this breakdown again:

1) Chantal is both too fat to exercise (including safely as she does mention) and is too fat to NEED to exercise to lose weight.  At absolute best she could up her TDEE from around 4K calories a day doing nothing, to maybe 4.2K calories a day by walking around 2 miles total.  I'm guessing her daily step total is on avg, < one mile.  Increasing this will help, but it's a spoonful out of a dumptruck.  Just cutting out one meal or snack a day will do 2x or 3x or 5x more than waddling through the park for 10 minutes.  When she gets down to around 250lbs and her TDEE is down to 2.5K or so cals a day, yes, then she can add exercise to keep losing weight.  And at that weight she could actually walk and do enough lifts to burn real calories (300-500 per workout).

2) She's unemployed, lazy, lonely and seeks attention any way she can get it.  Why the hell do you think she started a mukbang channel at 370lbs?  This is why she's paying to get texts from a swarthy trainer and doing live stream Q and As.

3) She is psychologically addicted to food and uses it to fill the void in her life caused by being an under-educated, unemployed, 30 something mordibly obese women with very few friends and a "bf" that is basically just a roomate -- and one she doesn't really seem to get a long with at that.  She eats to kill time, feel happy, fulfilled, and to give her life purpose.  Yea, it's a trip.


----------



## hungryhippo (Apr 17, 2018)

thejackal said:


> And at that weight she could actually walk and do enough lifts to burn real calories (300-500 per workout).



The only weight she'll ever lift is when she shovels the food to her mouth


----------



## starbucks (Apr 17, 2018)

New video up


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (Apr 17, 2018)

I can't do it anymore. Shes hopeless and it literally gives me a headache watching her. And that's where I draw the line. When something's bad for me, I stop. Wonder if she knows that's how it works? When she says it's going to take a long time, she means it. Like, as in never. And her viewers keep going back. And she loves the attention.


----------



## XXIchic (Apr 17, 2018)

Who in the hell made that 'fitness binder' up for her? If I was paying that much money to have my fitness binder cover page scribbled by a three year old I'd just come up with my own programme with a more professional looking cover page


----------



## hungryhippo (Apr 17, 2018)

the only part worth watching is when chantal gushes over her trainer, watch at 1.5x speed for maximum teenage fangirl experience

edit: honestly, how do normal-sized people take for granted being able to fit into booths? booths are made for NORMAL-sized people, just like airplane seats are made for regular-sized people and clothing comes in a normal size range. she's a terrible person that resents everyone around her...

"my goal is not to eat out" "i don't have anything at home, i'm just gonna buy lunch"


----------



## YouTubeyStar (Apr 17, 2018)

“the protein bars keep me full a long time”

ate the bar at 11, eats spring rolls at 2. what a long time. 

She gives herself away constantly. got up at 6 am, but slept in another 3 hours and ate the bar at 11. No way she didn’t get up at 11 and suck down that bar upon waking up. “Keeps me full a long time, I’m used to being hungry every hour,” so you just admitted you eat literally every hour? Bc we all know when you’re “hungry” you eat. 

Goes on and on about how she has strong legs and hips, lol ofc you do you carry around an extra 200 pounds every single day. 

She really doesn’t seem to get that she’s going to be working at this a long long time. She thinks she can flip through a binder and go to a few appointments and BOOM! SKINNY!


----------



## thejackal (Apr 17, 2018)

Teami's #1 ingredient is... Yarba Matte.  It's caffeine.  Of course it makes you feel good.  But normal people don't pay so much for it.

As said, this video sucked.


----------



## Inquisitor (Apr 18, 2018)

YouTubeyStar said:


> ate the bar at 11, eats spring rolls at 2. what a long time.



3 hours as opposed to 20 minutes isna long time I suppose


----------



## multiverse (Apr 18, 2018)

hungryhippo said:


> edit: honestly, how do normal-sized people take for granted being able to fit into booths? booths are made for NORMAL-sized people,


And booths are HUGE these days, what used to be considered normal sized people end up a foot away from the table in booths these days, because tthey're made for fatties. If fats can't fit in those booths, they're truly monster sized.


----------



## wheelpower (Apr 18, 2018)

Cringe


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 18, 2018)

She was in bitchin and eatin last night and claimed this was what she had for dinner


----------



## Ungern (Apr 18, 2018)

starbucks said:


> New video up


This thumbnail tells me all I need to know about her going to the personal training session. It's embarrassing, like a cringy teenage girl with a silly high school crush. Seriously Chantal, get your shit together.


----------



## Ciscoipphone (Apr 18, 2018)

From the video her gym is probably the Goodlife Fitness at St Laurent mall


----------



## YouTubeyStar (Apr 18, 2018)

Ungern said:


> This thumbnail tells me all I need to know about her going to the personal training session. It's embarrassing, like a cringy teenage girl with a silly high school crush. Seriously Chantal, get your shit together.



She was at her worst when talking about the trainer. As if he drew that bc he likes her, or he told her she’s “strong” bc he likes her. Her eyes were lit up and she was talking a mile a minute. 

Chantal, maybe if you like interacting positively with people you should be less cunty and socially awkward, then you won’t have to pay them to be nice to you


----------



## 89elbees (Apr 18, 2018)

How is Chantal excited and not absolutely mortified that the gym staff have seen her vlogs, to include the one where she gushes about the personal trainer?


----------



## foodiebloobie (Apr 18, 2018)

I had quite the kek when she said she was more in shape than she thought she was during her fitness assessment. The trainer will make you do easy ass exercises to see how you respond and what you can do and she's patting herself on the back.  I just wanted to shake her through the screen. If she could do that then she can go on a walk for an hour a day instead of her pathetic 10 min strolls with 15 breaks in between. She probably thought she worked really hard. Waiting for her to treat herself to some grape leaf wraps and a falafel wrap like the good ol' days.


----------



## thejackal (Apr 18, 2018)

Ciscoipphone said:


> From the video her gym is probably the Goodlife Fitness at St Laurent mall



Like most chain gyms that one makes its membership costs very hard to find online.  But from what I can tell a yearly membership is around $400.  Finding "drop in" and monthly costs seems pretty much impossible.  Chantal has said she's a member so I bet she has a yearly pass, maybe her mom bought it for her or something.  They have "family" rates and discounts for students as well.

Interestingly it appears that the trainers there are only paid for their first three months -- at which point they are 100% commission based.  Which explains a lot of the "attention" her trainer has been lavishing on her.  

In general, personal training is not cheap.  It's usually about $60-100 per session and most will do a "first three sessions for $120" special to get you going.   From what chantal shared with us it's clear this guy is legit but there's really not much he do until she loses enough weight to actually work out.  He explained to her why her back is sore (you're fat) and how she really needs to be logging her calories and how she can boost her metabolism through weight training eventually.  At least she's not paying for pseudo-science like usual.


----------



## GoodLard (Apr 18, 2018)

wheelpower said:


> View attachment 429491 Cringe



Oh Chantal, my cat could have drawn that better. More and more on this weight loss journey one truly sees how little she has emotionally developed since her high school years.


----------



## DongMiguel (Apr 18, 2018)

Day 13 and what the hell has she accomplished? She got a binder and gained a pound.


----------



## A Owl (Apr 18, 2018)

wheelpower said:


> View attachment 429491 Cringe



LACK OF SPATIAL AWARENESS


----------



## thejackal (Apr 18, 2018)

DongMiguel said:


> Day 13 and what the hell has she accomplished? She got a binder and gained a pound.



Yea but weight loss is measured in how much money you throw at the problem and she's down at least $200 this week.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Apr 18, 2018)

thejackal said:


> Like most chain gyms that one makes its membership costs very hard to find online.  But from what I can tell a yearly membership is around $400.  Finding "drop in" and monthly costs seems pretty much impossible.  Chantal has said she's a member so I bet she has a yearly pass, maybe her mom bought it for her or something.  They have "family" rates and discounts for students as well.



It might be different because I live in downtown Toronto, but my GoodLife membership is $26 every two weeks. So almost $700/year.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Apr 18, 2018)

I started getting sea sickness when she was walking and filming, she wobbles like a fucking ship on high seas. 

Then I cringed so hard when she started giggling and said the receptionist called her "our superstar"and told her they were watching her channel. How would they know her channel's name, she must have told them or even write it down for them.

FFS she's just a shitty youtuber with 30k subscribers, they come dime a dozen, yet her beady eyes were glistening with pride because the gym staff called her a superstar, she doesn't understand that it's a common sales trick to kiss potential client's ass as much as possible, it doesn't mean you're Justin Bieber level of famous. 

Her channel became so boring, I could watch her vids when she was stuffing her gob with XXL pizza and ranting but now its all about "muh journey" .


----------



## wheelpower (Apr 18, 2018)

From Goodlife's website, you don't actually have to be certified when hired initially


----------



## kiwi739 (Apr 18, 2018)

I can't comment on the cost of a regular Goodlife cause I get a corporate membership through work, but I did one of their personal training promo packages to hopefully learn a bit and then apply it to my own workouts. This was late 2016 and it was $281 for 6 sessions and they pushed me to use them all in two weeks. After that I was told the lowest package he would do was $8600 a year and refused to see me less than that to the point that he wasn't just on commission he was flat out rude. Also they wanted it paid at once or on a payment plan that added interest.

There's no way she can afford PT beyond whatever promo she's signed up for, also there's no point in an obese person paying for a shitty gym PT that won't coach them through nutrition. I mean they'll mention it obviously but like she needs a nutritionist that tells her to walk for 30 min not a personal trainer that tells her to watch her calories.


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (Apr 18, 2018)

So day 14...appointment, depression talk, wont go to the gym I'm sure but has time to go buy new clothes....that's as far as I'm watching.
I keep hoping she'll get it, but never does.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Apr 18, 2018)

Errrr...



 


Btw...what happened to Cathy?


----------



## Anna230760 (Apr 18, 2018)

Day 14 recap, I watched so you don't have to. 

She shamelessly plugs her tea again, and shows an iron vegan bar wrapper that she ate for breakfast, as a meal replacement she states. 

She talked to her personal trainer, she gave him the pseudonym Louie. She cancelled on Louie since she has a 
medical appointment today to see her doctor that put her on antidepressants prior. She has a follow-up appointment for that. Says she didn't want to talk about it, but has been off the antidepressants for a while. She claims she gave them over a month, but didn't like the way they made her feel. Rambles on about how she's going to overcome depression with therapy and exercise. 

She went through her clothes and doesn't have anything comfortable. She claims she wants tight pants, oh Lord please no. Decides she must go shopping to get new gym clothes. 

Ironically, then states she needs to be more careful with money. She has to put the nurtitionist on hold because she can't afford to do it right now, she's focusing on the personal training instead. Instead of stopping spend so much money on The Green Door and the stupid juices, she'll just cancel the nutritionist. Makes sense. 

Claims she doesn't have a crush on the personal trainer. Sure, Jan. 

She goes to her follow-up appointment. The doctor's trying to get her into a psychiatrist, wonder why. Babbles about the appointment, nothing notable. 

Shows us some clothes and an enormous grandma bra she bought. 

Oh goodie, she's actually going to OA. 

She wants to get her tattoo removed when she loses weight, she doesnt' like it. 

She shows her my fitness pal. While scrolling through, it shows she had Mucho Burrito while she was out. How's the no take out thing going, Chantal? There was no mention of this during her outing, just happened to be showing her fitness pal and decided to fess up. 

She contemplates vlogging every day for a year. 

Vlog ends here, who knows if she actually made it to OA. More than likely, she pulled into Burger King and had a binge instead.


----------



## thejackal (Apr 18, 2018)

Anna beat me to the punch (lovely work as well) so I'm going to just do some direct quotes: [ed: a tl:dr is just the italics quotes, those are the choice ones]

______________________________________________________________________

"oh gosh my hair, it's so high it won't even go in frame.  so when I get in the car my hair gonna touch the ceiling, cause I got big booty...teehee!"

"I forget about appointments."

"I know [some] people need mood stabilizers and anti-depressants and all that.  I'm not touching that with a ten foot pole.  For my depression I believe it's fixable with therapy, and also [camera cut] exercise, healthy lifestyle."

"I'm going to see my personal trainer tmr at noon and I went through my clothes and I really don't have anything good, comfortable.  _When I'm at the gym moving around I want tight pants.  I know that sounds weird cause I'm so big. I'm not into mooning people at the gym._"

"I'm not a rich person.  I need to be more careful with money.  _All these things I'm doing for self improvement are expensive _[ed: lol].

_"this _[personal training]_ is not my first rodeo."_

_"it's _[her trainer relationship]_ not a crush it's about connecting with a person _[giggle]_ you know?"_

"if you fail to plan you will plan to fail.  right now I still don't have anything in the fridge to eat for lunch."

"It's not going to be easy I'm not going going to lie; _I'm juggling, I'm already thinking tmr I have to go to gym [sigh], I know, some people have jobs, kids, two kids...I'm not there yet guys.  I'm still really working on just...functioning."_

"I'm going to keep my mukbangs there [on youtube]. I'm not ashamed I really liked my stories.  I enjoyed that time.  _I'm going to keep them there so you guys can watch them as many times as you want._  I'm still going to do healthy ones occasionally"

_"My focus needs to be on portion control and measuring.  I'm ordering a scale on amazon and measuring cups, really nice ones"_

_"I'm charging my fitbit I'm not going to wear it today.  The focus will be eating good food and getting gym gear"._

[driving interlude]​
"ok so that was weird, the old navy website says they have up to size 30 but they don't!  I saw extra large, I didn't ask anybody.  So anyway I'm going to go across here, told ya my ponytail would hit the roof [ponytail hits roof] , teehee, go across here to penningtons for activewear, it's a little more expensive but whatevers.  Maybe this time next year I can fit in regular girls store. "

"I really needed some socks.  _I got four pairs of 4x 'brief classic', I know I want them to be big enough to fit my butt...this might be tmi but working out, going to the gym, i don't want to have all kinds of ass sweat"_

"these [pants] are kinda like capri, yoga, like pants, so they have this cute lace on the side, they are like elastic, nice and sturdy should be able to move around!"

"got a nice bra these are on sale, got a 46D but honestly sometimes the D cup is a bit big.  the bra straps are not too bra like [shows us a sports bra...]"

"it has kinda short sleeves I got a 4x I want it to be big enough to fit."

"I need to get some necklaces but it's not ya know, high on my priority list now."

"OH noes sham sham, say hi sham!  he's a big big boi, oh hiiiieeeee, oh sure sham, hmm, hmm, you like this shirt, hmm, hmm?"

"I really like this shirt, I don't like that I have this turd nugget on my head, this hair styles a bit eeeeeeee."

"there's a meeting every day of the week almost."

"anyways guys I love the cold shoulder on this, it would look even better with a strapless, I'm going to get a strapless."

_"tmr will be a training day, my arm pits are really sore, we didn't do much, but for me you know!  so we did stand up pushups."_

"this is what the sleeve on the shirt looks like by the way just working on some things here on my computer.  m_eal prep, making sure I have enough to eat...so so far what I have, well I'm working on it, when did I have that?  Oh, tmr.  I'm writing it down and I have to do it because I'm terrible at doing things I'll say I do.  I really want to work on it."_

"I'm going to do my grocery haul, oh by the way the bra is probably the most comfortable bra I've ever bought in my life it's just so amazingly comfortable."

_"I'm going to do a weigh in mid may I'm not going to get discouraged when I know I'm working my ass off."_

"vlogging everyday for a year you know you think I could pull it off...anyways guys until tmr, bye!"


----------



## KiwiConvert (Apr 19, 2018)

You have GOT to be kidding me.  Somehow, she found an excuse not to go to her personal training session, surprise surprise.  I swear, it's like she actually enjoys making health goals, having her viewers follow along with her "journey", and then see how many elaborate excuses she can come up with to do absolutely nothing of what she says she will.  The more I watch, the more it seems like something pathological on her part.  She decides to use her money to buy gym clothes because "I like to wear tight pants to the gym" (clothes that she will probably never end up actually exercising in), yet she can't afford to continue with her nutritionist.  She proudly references her "personal trainer", but it's apparent that she will do anything to get out of actually having to train.  She says she wants to make her own healthy homemade food, yet constantly buys food and eats in her car.  She says she wants to lose weight and get healthy, but chooses a vegan diet that she herself claims is extremely difficult for her, and not suited for fast weight loss.  Ect Ect.  It seems like a it's game to her, and she uses all of these health/nutrition/exercise cards as something to play to get people to follow her, and then withdraws them before she actually has to exert any effort.  I wonder what her actual goal is with all of this, because it sure isn't getting healthy.  
Also, sidenote - I had no idea that she was only 5'1 inches tall!!  For some reason she seemed taller in the videos and I thought she was around 5'6-5'8.  As annoying as she is, I truly do hope she eventually embraces a diet that can help her lose some of that weight and something she can stick with, like atkins or keto, bc her weight at 5'1 is no joke :/....


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 19, 2018)

She ordered a scale and measuring cups. This should be interesting. She's not use to being hungry between meals


----------



## Henessey (Apr 19, 2018)

I must give many thanks to writers of the recaps on Jabba. Her recent videos are just  painfully boring. 3 minutes in and I was almost close to tears. Honestly, I am just hanging around waiting for the epic failure that is Chantal to crash. She can't even produce a decent half assed vlog. All she does is talk, talk, talk, zero effort.  She doesn't show what she eats in a day, cooks ( because she still eats out), or exercise footage, nothing. We know she absolutely hates vegan meals that is why she won't make them. She loves foods that are pickled ,deep fried, loaded with sauce or heavily breaded. 
What is with the constant shopping spree of late? Fatties are funny. Buying stuff will not suck the fat off your thighs ma'am. You already have all you need to lose weight,_ your hands and legs!!!_  I really do envy the time Chantal has on her hands to shop everyday. 
Get back to stuffing your silly face Chantal, I am tired of hearing you say " I'm going to, I'm going to.  We should report her videos for using false weight loss tags. Maniac


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 19, 2018)

She has time to shop every day but she doesn't have time to grocery shop


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Apr 19, 2018)

She should rename her channel: Excuses, talking & shopping.
Already the trainer is down on the list & the nutritionist off the list.
She sure made time to shop for gym clothes, but didn't make time to go to the gym?
And I thought the point of shopping was for gym clothes? One pair of pants? Where are the gym tops she always says she needs? This girl isn't only a food addict, but a spending addict as well. Except for measuring cups. I noticed she had to wait to get stainless ones from Amazon, as if they will make one cup seem larger.
And just as I was wondering what she ate after that garbage bar in the morning, she showed her fitness pal & there was my answer, Mucho Burrito. Another meal that is big enough for 2 meals scarfed down in the car. I won't mention how many times she said 'no more eating out' & 'no more eating in the car.'

I agree with Henessey. She despises the vegan meals she makes herself. She'll make a huge salad & we never see her eat it. A vegan lifestyle is not for her. The sooner she realizes this, the better off she'll be.
So.
Lots of planning.
Lots of shopping.
Lots of empty promises.
The only thing there isn't a lot of? Weight loss.


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 19, 2018)

She was chatting in bitchin and eatin again last night. Nothing interesting to post. Doubt she went to OA but she'll lie and say she did


----------



## Ciscoipphone (Apr 19, 2018)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> She should rename her channel: Excuses, talking & shopping.
> Already the trainer is down on the list & the nutritionist off the list.
> She sure made time to shop for gym clothes, but didn't make time to go to the gym?
> And I thought the point of shopping was for gym clothes? One pair of pants? Where are the gym tops she always says she needs? This girl isn't only a food addict, but a spending addict as well. Except for measuring cups. I noticed she had to wait to get stainless ones from Amazon, as if they will make one cup seem larger.
> ...


The wierd thing is since she is binging anyway, why not just film it to get more views? It's even more of a wasted binge if you're just gonna do it anyways


----------



## Nachtalb (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi,first time poster here!

Recently I decided to skim through some of Chantal's videos and honestly, sometimes I wasn't able to tell whether they'd been uploaded 2 days or 1 year ago . "It's the last mukbang for now guys" "I'm gonna start planning my meals" "I'm gonna work out 5x a week,eat clean meals with lots of veggies" lol,she's a lost cause. Her doctor could tell her she'll die within a month if she keeps eating like she does now and she'll still stick to her ways just as long as she tells herself that it's fine and that she'll " start tomorrow". It's been two damn weeks and she didn't even lose a pound which she could've lost just by breathing and eating 500 calories less.

It's no surprise to me that she's cancelling her workout session.She has no willpower whatsoever. No one expects her to run a marathon at her size but she acts as if working out takes an entire day. There are plenty of 10,20 and 30 minute HIIT workout videos on youtube, even for obese people like her. It doesn't matter how long they are,just as long as she gets into the habit of doing them regularly.

Chantal, you are not someone who decided to go on a weight loss journey because they just felt like they weigh 10 or 20 pounds too much and want to fit into their favourite jeans again .You are morbidly obese ,you can't freaking WALK without huffing and puffing at a snail's pace. What makes you think that you have the luxury of constantly putting off losing weight ?


----------



## GoodLard (Apr 19, 2018)

Another very boring vlog, if you can even call it that. I had to chuckle at the quote at the beginning of it, wonder who that was directed at, hmmm? She must have her comments under 24/7 survelliance as there are only positive ones to be seen. There was one though of a woman who also started her journey two weeks ago and had lost over 10lbs. Chantal, plus 1lb. Of course she praised her for staying strong, yabba yabba doo. How can this woman be an inspiration. She has serioulsy accomplished nothing in these 14 days. She can go clothes shopping, but still hasn't found the time to buy a scale and measuring cups? This is pure speculation on my part, somehow I have a feeling she may be doing feeder videos or other *stuff* on the side. There is lots of money one can make in it.


----------



## Babaloo (Apr 19, 2018)

First time poster here as well. I signed up specifically to comment on Chantal -- because I have NEVER seen so many excuses to actually start doing something in my life. I can't understand how she can spend TWO FUCKING WEEKS making plans to start this journey and not cook one meal at home -- at least not one that she's shown on her vlogs. How the hell does she have time to drive around to vegan places and not once stop at a supermarket!?!? I actually have more contempt for Chantal than I do for Amberlynn -- because AL just seems like a lost soul, whereas Chantal seems to know EXACTLY what she's doing. Let me note that she hasn't done any exercise in the last 4 vlogs. Nothing. And just touched on eating a gigantic burrito. The sad thing is -- she could eat whatever the fuck she wanted if she just knew what a portion was. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Henessey (Apr 19, 2018)

Hello new farmers. Copying @XXIchic , what took you guys so long? 



ThisWillBeFun said:


> She should rename her channel: Excuses, talking & shopping.


True, except she sucks at shopping vlogs. 



Nachtalb said:


> Chantal, you are not someone who decided to go on a weight loss journey because they just felt like they weigh 10 or 20 pounds too much and want to fit into their favourite jeans again .You are morbidly obese ,you can't freaking WALK without huffing and puffing at a snail's pace. What makes you think that you have the luxury of constantly putting off losing weight ?



Aaah, this makes me sad for all the fatties out there. It's obvious she doesn't wish to die of diabetes, hormonal cysts or a slip and fall. Why won't you reconsider, Chantal, why?



GoodLard said:


> I had to chuckle at the quote at the beginning of it, wonder who that was directed at, hmmm?


It was directed at the kiwis here...yes you.



Babaloo said:


> The sad thing is -- she could eat whatever the fuck she wanted if she just knew what a portion was.



Portions! Portions! Portions! with the occasional get up and walk option.


----------



## Babaloo (Apr 19, 2018)

Henessey said:


> Portions! Portions! Portions! with the occasional get up and walk option.



But she doesn't even need to move that much! If she is eating the way she claims she's eating -- the weight should be falling off easily with NO exercise! Staying the same or gaining means there's super secretive eating going on.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Apr 19, 2018)

I think overall gym is not a smart idea for someone her size, too much pressure on her joints, knees etc, she can barely walk. She should start doing aqua classes.

And yes thanks Anna and Jackal for the summary of her video, they become more and more difficult to watch, it's just verbal diarrhea now.


----------



## Anna230760 (Apr 19, 2018)

Chantal gets the shout-out in Amberlynn's video today. She's probably pissing herself with excitement.

Edit: Lol, she’s already replied on AL’s video. Also LOL at her calling her Amber. Chantal's spewing that advice like she didn't actually GAIN weight in her last weigh in, and didn't hit up Mucho Burrito YESTERDAY.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Apr 19, 2018)

A three hundred pound cow giving diet tips to a five hundred pound manatee. What a world we live in.


----------



## thejackal (Apr 19, 2018)

Anna230760 said:


> Chantal gets the shout-out in Amberlynn's video today. She's probably pissing herself with excitement.
> 
> Edit: Lol, she’s already replied on AL’s video. Also LOL at her calling her Amber. Chantal's spewing that advice like she didn't actually GAIN weight in her last weigh in, and didn't hit up Mucho Burrito YESTERDAY.



what a fucking nut she is spouting off like she's god's gift to fitness and moderation in AL's comment section.  Secretly you know Chantal is wildly jealous of how many more subs and views AL has.   Chantal you haven't lost a single fucking pound on your "journey" how about you get below 350 before you start talking about "things that work for you"?  Nothing has fucking worked for you.


----------



## hungryhippo (Apr 19, 2018)

Anna230760 said:


> She shamelessly plugs her tea again, and shows an iron vegan bar wrapper that she ate for breakfast, as a meal replacement she states.



My theory is that she's already eaten all the bars, kept the wrapper to pretend she's only been eating 1 a day lmao


----------



## wheelpower (Apr 19, 2018)

3imezz said:


> Not first time for Chantal commenting, I think .
> 
> She has a beautiful face, a witty character and at least some brains for academics.



She has a bulbous head, a horrible crass personality and she is very very stupid . She cannot grasp even basic CICO.


----------



## Babaloo (Apr 19, 2018)

hungryhippo said:


> My theory is that she's already eaten all the bars, kept the wrapper to pretend she's only been eating 1 a day lmao



Ugh...those fucking protein bars! She hates them, but not enough to boil a fucking egg for breakfast instead. Even two eggs...go crazy, Chantal.


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (Apr 19, 2018)

Ciscoipphone said:


> The wierd thing is since she is binging anyway, why not just film it to get more views? It's even more of a wasted binge if you're just gonna do it anyways


I totally agree. Shes not into this whole "journey" of hers. Everyday all shes really doing is putting it off. Viewers will catch on soon enough and will start unsubscribing. Shes better off going back to the mukbangs which were getting her more views anyways.



Anna230760 said:


> Chantal gets the shout-out in Amberlynn's video today. She's probably pissing herself with excitement.
> 
> Edit: Lol, she’s already replied on AL’s video. Also LOL at her calling her Amber. Chantal's spewing that advice like she didn't actually GAIN weight in her last weigh in, and didn't hit up Mucho Burrito YESTERDAY.


Who is Chantal to be giving Amberlynn advice?  What has she done since starting this journey??? Omg she infuriates me.


----------



## thejackal (Apr 19, 2018)

This video is about 15 months old, she only has two chins in this one and you can actually see her neck:






She started off as a "beauty guru" and only after those videos were ignored did she switch to mukbangs.  She's probably at about 340 in that video and now she's at about 380.


----------



## Lunachu (Apr 19, 2018)

_"Another thing I learned is that you will most often times not feel like doing this and you will not be motivated but you literally just get up and do it anyway and you feel good you did."_



This is rich coming from somebody who always has an excuse in every video.


----------



## Ciscoipphone (Apr 19, 2018)

hungryhippo said:


> My theory is that she's already eaten all the bars, kept the wrapper to pretend she's only been eating 1 a day lmao


Omg hahaha. No wonder she doesn't eat them on camera. Plus she can always just keep the same wrapper and reuse it


----------



## RussianBlonde (Apr 19, 2018)

Our Jabba is getting angry in comment section lol


----------



## multiverse (Apr 19, 2018)

>>eats a giant burrito for lunch
>>veggie burrito is 1,000 calories in and of itself
>>eats snacks, concentrated calories bar, and dinner
>>at least another 2,000 cals besides the burrito
>>"I only ate 1300 calories today how dare u"


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Apr 19, 2018)

Are we all supposed to believe she only ate that garbage bar & the burrito all day? A girl who admitted she gets hungry after an hour? That small burrito she buys is large enough for 2 meals. But she didn't split it between lunch & dinner, she ate it all in the car, off camera. Why hide it?
She can get as mad as she likes, but it's about time some are holding her accountable. She said she would track her meals and calories. She said she would share this info including her fitbit steps. She said she would show her meal plans and prep. She has done none of this since she gained a pound between day 4 & 10. Her ass should be on that scale every morning. Documented proof of you moving in the right direction or the wrong direction. She is very afraid to weigh herself. Again I ask why? And her lashing out at people only confirms, they are right. This entire journey seems to be a con.


----------



## XXIchic (Apr 19, 2018)

She's on day 14 now and looks exactly the same :/


----------



## wheelpower (Apr 19, 2018)

1300 calories for the whole day Chantal? We're not stupid unlike your followers. Next week she'll come up with a new plan and get giddy about it for a day only to fail* again*. She'll hit 400lbs in May.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Apr 19, 2018)

Just saw Day 15 is up but only read the title.
Food is fuel.

Fuel for what? She rarely moves. I'll await the recaps instead of watching.


----------



## wheelpower (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Hangrygorl (Apr 19, 2018)

She feels the need to express that she has clean underwear on.. Blah. How many days old are they normally?


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Apr 19, 2018)

That is a ridiculous amount of food. Two cups of dense food? Plus all the salad? Plus all the sauce and shit she put on it?


----------



## RussianBlonde (Apr 19, 2018)

She must have just read the farms cos shes waving her protein bar in the air to prove she hasnt eaten all of them


----------



## hungryhippo (Apr 19, 2018)

Oh dear, Chantal, you are nearly 400lbs morbidly obese, I don't think you're in a position to be using weight vs body composition as an excuse right now...


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Apr 19, 2018)

Lmfao look at Chantal projecting stuff she doesn't know about to  AL


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 19, 2018)

Chantal had a personal trainer for a couple of days and already she's a diet expert LOL. BTW, she should only eat pasta once a month you moron. Her food is always unappetizing and doesn't make me want to be vegan.

How is she going to juggle going to the gym tomorrow AND grocery shopping with her grandma. Oh dear, poor Chantal. She has so much on her plate (no pun)


----------



## GoodLard (Apr 20, 2018)

Day 15 - Chantal, you are not a health expert. Am I in a parallel universe? An almost 400lb morbidly obese woman is sitting there, eating again a large portion,  talking nutrition and fitness. SMH - I bet if she weighed herself today, WHICH SHE WON'T, she will have gained at least 2 lbs.


----------



## Babaloo (Apr 20, 2018)

Jesus God...portions, yo!! Massive again. Two cups of blueberries?? But I will be fair and say if she REALLY eats that food rather than going out...she’ll see some results...slowly.

And you are telling me that with ALL the research she did about vegan eating she never came across something that told her about nutrition dense calories as opposed to junk calories??? Unbelievable.


----------



## starbucks (Apr 20, 2018)

New video is up. After her sweaty workout, she went to lunch with grams and then grocery shopping without a shower and still in her stinky, sweat soaked clothes


----------



## wheelpower (Apr 20, 2018)

So she went to 3 separate drive thrus in like a 4-5 hours span? 

She was surprised by how many calories were in her Tim Hortons breakfast, this pretty much proves she wasn't tracking calories before even though she adamantly claimed she was.


----------



## Anna230760 (Apr 21, 2018)

Here we go folks, another I watched so you don't have to. 

Starts with shiny faced Chantal watching Kandy Foxx while shs "gets ready for the gym." Complains she's sore and has a headache before gym. She seems super dreading going, this won't last much longer. 

Another spiel about how hard adulting is for her. 

She's already planning her next shopping trip to Pennington's, states she would be insane to miss their store closing sale. 

Said the morning bar she's been eating tastes extra chalky today, so she's going to stop and get a multi grain bagel with peanut butter on it for breakfast. "I'm just feeling a bagel with peanut butter." Immediatly transitions into "I'm going with my grandmother, we might go for lunch." She has to be trolling, she can't be serious at this point. 

Sits in the car and eats her over 500 calorie breakfast while blabbing about a subscriber who lost weight. Plugs her T-shirts said subscriber is selling. Gives herself an ass pat for helping her out. 

Waddles into gym. Sits in car and talks about her butt sweat. *gag*. Boring gym talk, who cares? Admits she was this close to calling in sick, the end is near folks.  She tried to measure her body fat, machine only goes to 70% before it errors out. So her body fat is above 70%. 

She immediately goes from gym to shopping and lunch with grandma, no change of clothes, no shower. Disgusting.

Goes to Starbucks and orders a Grande Iced Americano. Can't afford a nutritionist because she does stupid shit like this. 

Lunch time guys, she's at Harvey's, LOL. Veggie burger on whole wheat. This is her THIRD drive thru by lunch time!!! She's out of control. While waiting for her grams to get out of the store she devours the burger, I bet her grandma doesn't even know she's eating it. She's shoveling it in awfully quick. She doesn't discuss if her and her grams went to eat but undoubtedly they did. 

Boring grocery haul, who cares. 

Snack time now guys. Still hasn't showered. Snack is three sweet peppers, cucumbers, crackers, hummus, olive bruchetta, water. 

Dinner - Brown rice pasta with peanut sauce, spinach, and cucumber. 

Claims she had 1,721 calories for the day. Not a snowball's chance in hell. 

Very boring, don't bother watching.


----------



## multiverse (Apr 21, 2018)

Anna230760 said:


> Here we go folks, another I watched so you don't have to.
> 
> Starts with shiny faced Chantal watching Kandy Foxx while shs "gets ready for the gym." Complains she's sore and has a headache before gym. She seems super dreading going, this won't last much longer.
> 
> ...


breakfast - 500 cals
Coffee - 20 calls
Harveys veggie burger - 300 cals
Lunch with grams - est. 500 cals (low and estimate)
2 cups brown rice pasta - 400 calories
1.5 cups peanut sauce - 1000 calories
Spinach and cukes - 50 cals


Total: 2,770 calories, IF she didn't have a  normal Chantal sized lunch with grams (~1000 calories instead of 500), didn't eat the breakfast bar, and had no other snacks.


----------



## Babaloo (Apr 21, 2018)

multiverse said:


> breakfast - 500 cals
> Coffee - 20 calls
> Harveys veggie burger - 300 cals
> Lunch with grams - est. 500 cals (low and estimate)
> ...



You forgot to include her “snack plate” before having the pasta. Also, I think 1000 calories for the pasta is a little high—but whatever, I think her daily calorie count is definitely low—so your count is certainly more accurate. 

But I’ll say it again...if she ACTUALLY eats what she is showing...she’ll lose weight.


----------



## Broken Pussy (Apr 21, 2018)

Babaloo said:


> You forgot to include her “snack plate” before having the pasta. Also, I think 1000 calories for the pasta is a little high—but whatever, I think her daily calorie count is definitely low—so your count is certainly more accurate.
> 
> But I’ll say it again...if she ACTUALLY eats what she is showing...she’ll lose weight.



At a snail’s pace, maybe.  3000 is still a lot of calories, and she barely exercises.  Either she does a lot more or she eats a lot less.  She doesn’t seem to have the capacity to do either.


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 21, 2018)

Hey, her fupa sweat doesn't stink. Gross, she's so disguating


----------



## GoodLard (Apr 21, 2018)

So, now she's really paying attention to calories because her PT said it's the main focus point at the moment. No shit, Sherlock. I guess you have to be a hot and fit PT in order to convince her of something which for others is so logical. It's not no one else had given her any tips. SMH


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Apr 21, 2018)

She's actually getting worse with her decisions, not better.
Spend, spend, spend on everything BUT the nutritionist.
More clothing & finally measuring cups, which she doesn't use. Honestly, can't roll my eyes enough.

And not showering after the gym? Who does that?
Also not understanding the veggie burger. She told her grandmother there's only 2 places she can eat out, and Harvey's wasn't one of them. She shoveled in that burger (again eating in the car) like she was going to get caught.
She said they always go out to lunch, so are we to believe she let her grandmother go into the store alone & she scarfed down a burger & no one else had lunch?

That grocery haul? I thought this was supposed to be a new lifestyle? A 400 pound woman buying what is essentially birdseed to eat? In what world is that sustainable? No veggie burgers & multi grain buns? (and I love how she thinks if she says multi grain all the time it means zero crabs) No frozen prepared dinners that are already portion controlled? Where are all her meatless things? No chicken or meatballs? She could make those meatless chicken tenders & some onion rings, in a normal portion size & feel as if she went to a drive thru place & still keep her calories in check for the day. There are ways to make the drive thru foods she's addicted to at home so that she doesn't feel so denied, but instead she buys garbage that we all know she hates.
If she bothered to stick with the nutritionist, a lot of this would have been explained to her along with ways to substitute certain foods for things we can't live without.

I'm still thinking about the gym. She went on the scale, so why not document her weight? Is it because none of what she did worked off the calories in that bagel & peanut butter?

I'm just not seeing any weight loss, & since she refuses to weigh herself, there probably isn't any. I also get a laugh at the comments on her videos that she just laps up. Most telling her how great she is doing. Really? No weigh ins, & she's still addicted to drive thrus. I guess they consider that great. Being surrounded by enablers got her to 400 pounds & for now it looks as if she's staying there.


----------



## liliput (Apr 21, 2018)

Broken Pussy said:


> At a snail’s pace, maybe.  3000 is still a lot of calories, and she barely exercises.  Either she does a lot more or she eats a lot less.  She doesn’t seem to have the capacity to do either.



Her TDEE is 2900-something... teehee!


----------



## Broken Pussy (Apr 21, 2018)

liliput said:


> Her TDEE is 2900-something... teehee!



That’s a 200 calorie a day deficit.  At that rate, it would take her 18 days to lose 1 pound.


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (Apr 21, 2018)

3 drive thru visits before by 2pm, was it? Oh ya, this is working great! If I hear nutrient dense, whole food, plant based one more time. Theres something sneaky going on there with the Harvey's...there had to have been a meal with Grams.
Also, wondering why she hasn't shared her weight...she would have been weighed for sure by the trainer...what's up with that? Thought she was all about accountability these days?


----------



## multiverse (Apr 21, 2018)

Babaloo said:


> , I think 1000 calories for the pasta is a little high


2 cups of rice pasta is 400 calories, but the peanut sauce on top? Is DENSELY caloric - 700 calories per cup. And you know how Chantal loves her sauces. There's no way it wasn't drowning in sauce.


----------



## hungryhippo (Apr 21, 2018)

The back-and-forth shaking on the footage of her walking to the gym is INSANE. She's taking us for a ride on her waddle. And, holy shit her body fat is greater than 70%, I didn't even know that was possible. She's literally carrying 280lbs+ of fat on her, that's the weight of another obese person omg


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (Apr 21, 2018)

And in today's video Day 17...she says she apparently worries about getting all her calories in...that's why she ate so much yesterday. She wasnt worried about the 500 calorie bagel yesterday though. Ok. Got it.


----------



## starbucks (Apr 21, 2018)

New video up


----------



## foodiebloobie (Apr 21, 2018)

Chantal is really feeling herself in this one. Her 9 chins basking in the sun at the school track was a highlight for me. I agree with all the other comments that mention feeling seasick watching her waddle around. She gets a "small" fry from a food truck in her video. Never change Chantal. This time bexr year we will be sure to see her in amberlyns corner with her mfp telling her she's 5 weeks away from 500lbs lol


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Apr 21, 2018)

What the F is she talking about not recognizing the picture at her gran's house? Was that not her profile pic a month or two ago?


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Apr 21, 2018)

Keepitsimple7070 said:


> And in today's video Day 17...she says she apparently worries about getting all her calories in...that's why she ate so much yesterday. She wasnt worried about the 500 calories bagel yesterday though. Ok. Got it.



I actually laughed out loud when she said (talking about getting those fries) that she wants to be able to have fries, or a veggie cheeseburger once in a while. She just had the burger YESTERDAY. LOL

When she talked about eating too much, I thought she would confess to the lunch with her Grandmother that she never spoke about.
After reading the title, I thought a weigh in was going to be included. I guess I missed the transformation.

And Chantal should never worry about getting in all her calories, she should worry about being wrong in the amounts she's posting. She gets plenty of calories.

Why is she refusing to post her weight? That seems weird to me.


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (Apr 21, 2018)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> I actually laughed out loud when she said (talking about getting those fries) that she wants to be able to have fries, or a veggie cheeseburger once in a while. She just had the burger YESTERDAY. LOL
> 
> When she talked about eating too much, I thought she would confess to the lunch with her Grandmother that she never spoke about.
> After reading the title, I thought a weigh in was going to be included. I guess I missed the transformation.
> ...


Right? Something is definitely up with the weight because she would have for sure gotten weighed at the gym! Also, strange that she didnt fess up or even mention lunch with Grams knowing she must be reading this.  It's all about transparency, she says.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Apr 21, 2018)

And didn't she say her grandmother was shopping while she waited in the car and ate??!!


----------



## DongMiguel (Apr 22, 2018)

Most people, even those who are super morbidly obese like Chantal, start to see some transformation midway through the second week. She's been at this 17 days. The fact she looks as bloated and huge as ever tells me her journey is about as impressive as the one she takes every day from her bedroom to her refrigerator.


----------



## polka-dotted (Apr 22, 2018)

Making excuses for eating the fries in her previous video.


----------



## XXIchic (Apr 22, 2018)

Is she advertising being a HOE to her 16 year old viewers in her day 17 video?? Around 11.30...


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 22, 2018)

At 400 pounds she's worried about not getting enough calories? I wonder what Dr Now would say


----------



## hungryhippo (Apr 22, 2018)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> What the F is she talking about not recognizing the picture at her gran's house? Was that not her profile pic a month or two ago?



I'm still laughing at that wall it's literally covered in photos of her sister and there's one shitty selfie of her stuck in the corner (which she probably put there herself). Wonder why she resents her sister so much, hm?


----------



## YouTubeyStar (Apr 22, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> At 400 pounds she's worried about not getting enough calories? I wonder what Dr Now would say



“DO U LOOK LIKE UR STARVING CHANTAL!!”

“You have had enough calories!”

lol I love Dr Now


----------



## RussianBlonde (Apr 22, 2018)

At this stage I really dont pay attention to Chantal's pointless rumbling  any more, I know she will fail soon, I am more fascinated  by the retards commenting on her videos, I mean, are these people real? Are they fat themselves? Mentally ill? Does she write these herself?


----------



## NobleGreyHorse (Apr 22, 2018)

Iiiinteresting how the bottom account in that screenie uses "TeamLola" (as in the Hartley Hooligans) for username and userpic. I might need to check this out just to expand the replies.


----------



## thejackal (Apr 22, 2018)

livym38 said:


> I can NOT watch her ANYMORE. It is painful!



It really is.  She was moderately likable and quite entertaining when she was doing just mukbangs.  This recent "rebranding" of her content with "vlogs" (how exciting is a vlog where you sit 98% of the time?) and "weighloss journey" has gotten pretty much unwatchable.  Nobody wants to sit through a 30 minute video where she is just sitting talking to the camera about the dumbest, most ironic fucking "health info". 

Where the hell did she get this notion of "getting enough calories?" It's her trainer of course, as chantal is an ATM for anybody in the "health field" -- you tell her what she wants to hear and she'll hand out money.

Oh, and I mentioned it upthread but (and ) she isn't going to weigh herself until may.  Because reasons.  Fatlogic really.  She doesn't want to "see flucuations and get discouraged."

well gee what happens in mid may when she looks and sees 367?  I guess we'll find out.


----------



## Ungern (Apr 22, 2018)

Maybe that was her plan all along, to make her videos so fucking boring that none of us can stand watching them anymore.

I just wonder why her viewers put up with this. Those who came for the mukbangs have to be disappointed by now, the feeders don't get that much action either. Who are these people who sit through over 30 minutes of a morbidly obese and mentally ill woman rambling about nutrition and health advice that she ignores herself?


----------



## 89elbees (Apr 22, 2018)

> 70% body fat... Christ, that is bleak.

I'm excited for her next weigh in where she gains 1-2 lbs and excitedly chalks it up to all the muscle she's building by waddling around the track for 10 minutes every few days.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Apr 22, 2018)

thejackal said:


> It really is.  She was moderately likable and quite entertaining when she was doing just mukbangs.  This recent "rebranding" of her content with "vlogs" (how exciting is a vlog where you sit 98% of the time?) and "weighloss journey" has gotten pretty much unwatchable.  Nobody wants to sit through a 30 minute video where she is just sitting talking to the camera about the dumbest, most ironic fucking "health info".
> 
> Where the hell did she get this notion of "getting enough calories?" It's her trainer of course, as chantal is an ATM for anybody in the "health field" -- you tell her what she wants to hear and she'll hand out money.
> 
> ...



There is a pernicious stream of misinformation that comes from trainers and nutritionists that has led extraordinarily obese people to think that if they eat too little they will stop losing weight and will actually gain weight because so many para-health care professionals do not understand the concepts of starvation effect or the thermogenic effects of digestion.

You will see 300 pound women skip a meal and then become convinced that a lack of calories has caused them to go into starvation mode. Starvation mode is real,  but it only happens when you have lost all body fat, almost all muscle and your metabolic processes shut down temporarily because all that is left to turn in to fuel is heart muscle and organs.  That temporary lull where the genuinely starving enter a metabolic shutdown is a Hail Mary attempt to stay alive before the body begins to break down heart muscle and organs.  It is temporary, and when it happens without immediate medical intervention death is the likely outcome.  Auschwitz victims  and participants in the Minnesota starvation study experienced starvation mode.  Virtually no one outside of severe anorexics needs to worry about starvation mode in North America.  

This concept somehow got muddled and rolled over into the concept of thermogenic effects of eating.  This is the idea that eating causes your metabolism to ramp up.  And it does.  When you are eating properly - meaning a well balanced diet of nutritious foods at an appropriate calorie intake - eating causes your energy levels to go up, causing you to feel and to be more active, and the metabolic process of digestion burns calories.  This is one selling point for people who feel better when they eat five or six very small meals a day versus the traditional three meals and a snack.  It's a tiny bump in calorie burn, not enough to form a weight loss regimen around, but among healthy, active people, it can be a tipping point that permits them to stay at a normal weight if they overindulge periodically.  The thermogenic effect of eating is why breakfast is considered the most important meal of the day - you are literally consuming fuel to interrupt the decreased metabolic effects of sleep and some people remain sleepy or logey if they skip breakfast. In HAES and lesser educated people like nutritionists and trainers, this has come to mean a weird combo with starvation effect wherein any attempts to lower calories  or engaging  in intermittent fasting causes an immediate shut down in calorie burn as the body thinks you're in a famine because you didn't eat that hamburger before your grandma took you to lunch so the more you eat, the more you "listen" to your body, the more you "nourish" it with a constant influx of high calorie foods, the better off you are.  

This is why human landslides are so worried they are under eating.  They don't track calories - all they remember is skipping lunch and the feeling of being hungry.  They don't remember the bag of pretzels from the vending machine, the handful of M&Ms from the bowl on the secretary's desk, the sandwich half left over from the catered lunch in accounting and the milkshake that passes for coffee that they bought on the way home.  They eat a normal dinner, wake up the next morning and have gained weight, remember skipping lunch and not the 1000 calories consumed in grazing - far more than had they packed a proper lunch - and are convinced they are entering starvation mode and need to eat more.

This is also a reason why so many fat people think they are fat because they are sedentary.  If their trainer has told them about starvation mode, if they need to eat constantly just to stay out of starvation mode, then how the hell else can they lose weight.  Fat people have no idea what calorie burns exercise produces.  Look at Amberlynn - gorging on a family bag of potato chips and a pint of ice cream every night but she walks 20 minutes and thinks that offsets her terrible eating habits.  The process of losing weight is presented to many obese people in such a manner that I think that people like Chantal genuinely believe this nonsense on some level.  They think exercise is the key to weight loss and that reducing calories is almost dangerous.


----------



## Or Else What (Apr 22, 2018)

thejackal said:


> Nobody wants to sit through a 30 minute video where she is just sitting talking to the camera about the dumbest, most ironic fucking "health info"



Yet this is pretty normal for many lolcows: 10, 20 or more mins of unrelieved streams of vacuous self-obsessed minutae. Generously unedited so as to share every pause, uhm, err, soooo, giggle and gurgle with their audience. And who are they that  watch and listen to it all? Its not the same as over-sharing because they're not sharing anything that objectively can be said to be of interest or have value . Its just vocal noise. This kind of narcissistic dribble used to be considered symptomatic of some problem - and intolerable for anyone who might, say, get caught up on the phone with someone at it . Now its normal?

Meanwhile, per Chantal's pathetic diet, it's gratifying to consider that whilst the rancid slob crams her maw with a "snack",  within those sweat-sodden workout clothes those greasy layers of flab and those sticky skin folds are having a full-course fungal banquet.​


----------



## Anna230760 (Apr 22, 2018)

She's literally eating with a serving spoon in her latest video, WTF?


----------



## starbucks (Apr 22, 2018)

New video up. Eating a portion size for a family of 4 as per usual


----------



## 89elbees (Apr 22, 2018)

When will she learn that mukbangs don't line up with weight loss, particularly if you're a self-professed food addict... ?


----------



## kiwi739 (Apr 22, 2018)

Small thing that drives me fucking insane but that's not how you say La Croix. Yes I am fluent in French and understand its the French word for the cross and she's saying it correctly in French but the brand has said its "la croy" like rhymes with "enjoy" so it just comes off sort of weirdly pretentious and grinds my gears. 


I think I made it 2 minutes into the video.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Apr 22, 2018)

It's so weird to me that she's 34 and still talking about Katimavik. It's a youth program...literally bragging about volunteering in high school. She's most proud of something she did 15 years ago and has just gone downhill since. 
"I wanna have a cheat day" she says as she's shoving 4 servings of slop in her face, the day after eating chip truck fries, two days after having a Harveys burger.

Failure.


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (Apr 22, 2018)

Is it just me that sees absolutely no difference in her? Because people keep posting that they can already see it! Really is it just me? Am I crazy?


----------



## DongMiguel (Apr 22, 2018)

The same people said the same thing the last time she was going through a life change and at the end, she actually _put on_ weight. She's as fat and bloated as ever.


----------



## GoAskAyres (Apr 22, 2018)

89elbees said:


> > 70% body fat... Christ, that is bleak.
> 
> I'm excited for her next weigh in where she gains 1-2 lbs and excitedly chalks it up to all the muscle she's building by waddling around the track for 10 minutes every few days.



That weigh in and body fat number was shocking. Her body is made up of so much fat that it doesn't go higher than 70% and showed up as error. My god. Honestly, that would terrify me. And she keeps eating shit like fries and pasta! Notice her little cheats are starting to add up... veggie burger here, big plate of pasta, small fry... She's cracking and she knows it. Watching her fumble through words to make any kind of logical sense to eat those fries was honestly just sad. It was a junky justifying another score.


----------



## 666EVE666 (Apr 22, 2018)

She's live:


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Apr 23, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> At 400 pounds she's worried about not getting enough calories? I wonder what Dr Now would say


There was an episode with a man who insisted that he "had to eat"after gaining weight, and Dr Now went "No you don't, you already eat 800 pounds of food into your gut". I about died.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Apr 23, 2018)

I'm finally convinced Chantal is mentally ill.
She ate 2 1/2 cups of couscous. 2 1/2 cups. And now is walking back all those food promises because she wants to concentrate on exercise more than the food. And of course this leads to a cheat day, that I thought we already watched 2 days of. And has to buy a yoga mat now.
I swear, she only looks happy talking about spending money & the food she's going to eat.
Since her weigh in isn't till May, I'm guessing she's gained 3-5 pounds.

Who is that FitAngie subscriber? Is she a separate person from Chantal, because boy, she is quite the protector. Don't talk about her portion sizes, she is making the right choices for herself & sit back and enjoy the journey.
Is this person crazy too? Telling her how great she's doing. Truly, most of her subscribers are nuts.


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (Apr 23, 2018)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> I'm finally convinced Chantal is mentally ill.
> She ate 2 1/2 cups of couscous. 2 1/2 cups. And now is walking back all those food promises because she wants to concentrate on exercise more than the food. And of course this leads to a cheat day, that I thought we already watched 2 days of. And has to buy a yoga mat now.
> I swear, she only looks happy talking about spending money & the food she's going to eat.
> Since her weigh in isn't till May, I'm guessing she's gained 3-5 pounds.
> ...



You're absolutely right! She is truly happy only when she is spending money, talking about spending money, talking about food or making excuses for eating fries, Harvey's, 500 calorie bagels, etc. Those WERE cheat meals or cheat days according to what she claimed she'd be doing with plant based, whole foods. Wow! What exactly has changed? And honestly, how much money has she blown needlessly, in the last 2 weeks, on this so called journey? She has not changed, and no 2 days of 1 hour sessions of highly overcharged personal training at the local Good Life will change that. Honestly, the majority of the time with the trainer has probably been spent talking...that's how they drag it out and get you to buy more sessions and spend more money, and shes buying right into it. I know from first hand experience how personal training with that gym works. It could be so simple and inexpensive for her to transition to a healthy lifestyle and achieve the weight loss. Walk more and eat less, to just bring it down to basics. If she was truly sticking to it, at her weight, the lbs would be coming off even at the start. I've seen people do it successfully. They just didnt use everything as an excuse. They didnt say what they were going to do. They just did it. Nothing has really changed...her habits are the same....fast food, drive thrus, eating in the car. Again, where is this so-called inspiration that her followers claim her to be? It's sad all around.


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 23, 2018)

WTF? She hasn't lost any weight yet and already she's talking about having a cheat day? And did anyone notice she had food on the two fingers she was using to push food onto her soup spoon? Then she touched her hair with those same fingers. She's a pig


----------



## Lisbethsalamander1 (Apr 23, 2018)

I'm honestly convinced she makes fake accounts to comment nice stuff on her YT.
She seems batshit crazy


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Apr 23, 2018)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> I'm finally convinced Chantal is mentally ill.
> She ate 2 1/2 cups of couscous. 2 1/2 cups. And now is walking back all those food promises because she wants to concentrate on exercise more than the food. And of course this leads to a cheat day, that I thought we already watched 2 days of. And has to buy a yoga mat now.
> I swear, she only looks happy talking about spending money & the food she's going to eat.
> Since her weigh in isn't till May, I'm guessing she's gained 3-5 pounds.
> ...


FitAngie is a seriously messed human. She is on every overweight mukbangers channel enabling and befriending them. She puts on a facade that she's just supportive but she must have find some sick pleasure in watching obese people stuff themselves under the guise that she's just "supporting" them. It's people like her, and the other butt kissers that are the biggest problem. They try to make people like chantal feel like what their doing is ok and normal, like "hey this "fit" chick doesn't seem to think what I'm doing is wrong, it can't be that bad." SMH, I wish Chantal could see that those are NOT the people that will help her achieve her goals.



Lisbethsalamander1 said:


> I'm honestly convinced she makes fake accounts to comment nice stuff on her YT.
> She seems batshit crazy


oh she does, she's been caught doing it before


----------



## Fresh Grown Breasts (Apr 23, 2018)

So we know she’s fat, but what the fuck is going on with her forehead? It’s some unholy mess of webbed dry skin and veins.


----------



## Broken Pussy (Apr 23, 2018)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> I swear, she only looks happy talking about spending money & the food she's going to eat.



Well, yeah.  Addictions are very often comorbid.  Shopping and eating probably both result in a release of endorphins that give her a temporary sense of euphoria.  In order to keep those endorphins flowing, she has to keep engaging in the behavior that releases them.


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 23, 2018)

FUUUDYBUUUTYYY said:


> FitAngie is a seriously messed human. She is on every overweight mukbangers channel enabling and befriending them. She puts on a facade that she's just supportive but she must have find some sick pleasure in watching obese people stuff themselves under the guise that she's just "supporting" them. It's people like her, and the other butt kissers that are the biggest problem. They try to make people like chantal feel like what their doing is ok and normal, like "hey this "fit" chick doesn't seem to think what I'm doing is wrong, it can't be that bad." SMH, I wish Chantal could see that those are NOT the people that will help her achieve her goals.




She's a grown ass adult. If she wants to believe the BS, let her .... you're not her mamma. Sit back and enjoy the train wreck because it's a hell of a ride


----------



## Henessey (Apr 23, 2018)

Ungern said:


> Maybe that was her plan all along, to make her videos so fucking boring that none of us can stand watching them anymore.


If this is the case, then kudos to her. The last few times I watched her vlog I became dizzy. I keep coming here, waiting for a juicy update on our cow. Thank you Kiwis.


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Apr 23, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> She's a grown ass adult. If she wants to believe the BS, let her .... you're not her mamma. Sit back and enjoy the train wreck because it's a hell of a ride


fair enough.. I guess there's still a piece of me hoping the hambeast sheds all the flubber. but you're right she's a grown woman, and she should be old enough by now to distinguish between supporters and enablers


----------



## multiverse (Apr 23, 2018)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> She ate 2 1/2 cups of couscous. 2 1/2 cups.


440 calories of carb based stuff alone. And you know it had olive oil, a calorie dense sauce or two, plus a bunch of other stuff, and totaled close to 800-1000 calories for a snack that was followed rapidly by more food.


----------



## Babaloo (Apr 23, 2018)

I think she’s mixing up a cooked and uncooked serving size. It should be a cup of COOKED cous cous—not uncooked. 

And the amounts of “Mmmmmm” and “This is SO good”— Bullshit. And why eat with a fucking huge spoon?!?! The bites are outrageous. And gross. 

I have to fast forward through her videos now. Too boring.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Apr 23, 2018)

Fresh Grown Breasts said:


> So we know she’s fat, but what the fuck is going on with her forehead? It’s some unholy mess of webbed dry skin and veins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really want her never to wear those sunglasses ever again.  She looks demented.

We've all said it before, I emphasized it in a tl;dr post on the previous page, but Chantal absolutely does not need to be worrying about exercise at this stage of the game.  Calories in/calories out - she could set a 2,000 a day calorie goal and lose weight fairly quickly.  To maintain her current weight (assuming a height of 5'1, a weight of 370, and a completely sedentary lifestyle), she needs around 2,800 calories a day.  Eating 2,000 will give her a daily deficit of 800 calories, which will enable her to lose about a pound every 4-5 days.  And in the beginning of any diet for someone as obese as Chantal the weight will actually come off quicker as salt and sugar bloat leaves the body.

Exercising beyond walking, doing chair aerobics with hand weights, or using resistance bands in very specific ways, is asking for injury.  She's huge.  She's too fat to achieve benefit from yoga poses - she's so obese that her body fat will literally get in the way of successfully achieving poses and she will absolutely wreck her back, pelvis and knees if she tries anything more strenuous than downward facing dog, cat or cobra poses.  Any impact exercise will wreck her knees and ankles.  As it is, if she loses weight, I guarantee you see will need knee replacement surgery before she is 50.  There is no way cartilage can hold up when a person weighs three times what she should.  She lacks reaction capacity as well.  She has no neck - she will have a terrible time with spatial awareness.  Her little t-rex arms stand no chance of reducing impact if she falls, her pannus will interfere with literally everything she tries to do in terms of exercise.

Moreover exercise will lead her to believe that she can eat what she wants because she totally worked off all those calories during her 20 minute walk.  Or she'll have a gab session at the gym with her trainer, think she's done well and justify yet another cheat day.  Exercise will never offset the calories she thinks she deserves for putting on stretchy pants and waddling around and she will probably gain weight if she continues to focus on exercise rather than diet.  

Right now, all Chantal needs are measuring cups, a digital kitchen scale, a free membership to a fitness app that allows her to track calories, some cheap 2 pound hand weights from WalMart, and an internet connection to help her find basic, entry level chair exercises on YouTube that will encourage movement without destroying her joints.  When she's got at least 75 pounds off, she can begin moving into harder exercises. 

She's so mentally unwell.  She really needs to get a job.  Her every waking moment revolves around food.  She desperately needs to build a life that isn't focused exclusively on eating, talking about eating, walking to offset eating, spending money to affect eating, filming eating, planning eating and on and on.  She has nothing but food and it's making her weirder and weirder with each passing day.


----------



## multiverse (Apr 23, 2018)

Babaloo said:


> I think she’s mixing up a cooked and uncooked serving size. It should be a cup of COOKED cous cous—not uncooked.
> 
> And the amounts of “Mmmmmm” and “This is SO good”— Bullshit. And why eat with a fucking huge spoon?!‽ The bites are outrageous. And gross.
> 
> I have to fast forward through her videos now. Too boring.


Oh shit, she measured 2.5 cups UNCOOKED?

A half cup of uncooked couscous is 325 calories - meaning, she ate *1,625 calories in couscous alone.* As an accompaniment. For ONE meal. Which included oil, sauce/s and more food in addition to her blowing an entire day's calories on carbs in a single meal of her 5 daily binges.

She's got to be topping 4,000 calories on a "good" day, easy.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Apr 23, 2018)

Fresh Grown Breasts said:


> So we know she’s fat, but what the fuck is going on with her forehead? It’s some unholy mess of webbed dry skin and veins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Where? She just re-activated her Instagram and posted a new pic. She's flawless.


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (Apr 23, 2018)

99% of her blogs are spent talking about food. Or what shes going to do or how shes changed her mind. She needs a job. Not You Tube. But a job out of her house. There is so much more to life than what she spends her days talking about doing. Her mind needs to be occupied so she isnt constantly thinking about the same thing all day. Omg its exhausting just trying to watch a minute of her. I keep hoping for the best for her, but shes just regressing to her old habits and she thinks shes being sneaky about it. She thinks she fooling everyone.  What am I saying?  Shes not regressing because nothing changed to begin with. Whatever little work she did with the trainer (which isnt much) was completely out the window with all the carbs and caloroes shes been eating. It's pointless. Shes spending hundreds of dollars just to end up gaining more weight. And I'm not talking about muscle mass. Wow.


----------



## GoAskAyres (Apr 23, 2018)

Babaloo said:


> I think she’s mixing up a cooked and uncooked serving size. It should be a cup of COOKED cous cous—not uncooked.
> 
> And the amounts of “Mmmmmm” and “This is SO good”— Bullshit. And why eat with a fucking huge spoon?!‽ The bites are outrageous. And gross.
> 
> I have to fast forward through her videos now. Too boring.



She takes huge bites! It's disgusting. I don't understand how super obese people end up chewing the exact same way - Joey's World Tour has the exact same way of chewing. It's not even chewing, it's like they use their tongue to mash it down and swallow. Even with things like burgers or pasta, they chew once or twice. Hell, I chew on a single pecan for like 45 seconds before I can even swallow it.


----------



## Can I get an Amen? (Apr 23, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> Where? She just re-activated her Instagram and posted a new pic. She's flawless.


And she sees herself like this. She left reality a long time ago. Amberlynn posts these distorted, filtered pics too. I guess it’s easier than facing reflections in a mirror.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Apr 23, 2018)

multiverse said:


> Oh shit, she measured 2.5 cups UNCOOKED?
> 
> A half cup of uncooked couscous is 325 calories - meaning, she ate *1,625 calories in couscous alone.* As an accompaniment. For ONE meal. Which included oil, sauce/s and more food in addition to her blowing an entire day's calories on carbs in a single meal of her 5 daily binges.
> 
> She's got to be topping 4,000 calories on a "good" day, easy.



The hell of this is, Chantal is actually in a better place, foodwise, than most people her size.  Hear me out before you think I'm insane, but if you walk up to a 350+ pound woman in the USA and ask her to eat baked eggplant, buffalo cauliflower, couscous, vegan cheese, peanut stew, and other foods that Chantal enjoys, and they will gag or carry on or act like there's some virtue in being an asshole who only eats hamburgers, pizza or piles of french fries washed down with soda.  

Chantal, with the most basic effort, could create an interesting menu and lose weight.  She eats veggies and salad without complaint, she has a willingness to eat all sorts of healthy foods from non-Western cultures.  She's also gorging on fast food behind the scenes, probably with milk cheese and meat, but that she even goes through these motions on screen shows that she at least doesn't hate or have an aversion to healthy, good food.  All she needs to do is measure what the fuck she eats and record calories and maintain a calorie budget.  After two weeks of doing it, it would be second nature.  It would take her longer to spray paint her hairline than to measure her food and record it.  

As an aside, her relentless spending reminds me that almost every extremely fat person is in debt and is terrible with money.  The care they apply to taking care of their diet is similar to the care they give their money - they don't budget money or food.   There have been studies done, mostly in Europe, that show that people who are in terrible debt begin to lose weight when they get their finances under control, and that fat people begin to save money when they diet.  It's like developing the awareness to balance your checkbook or count calories and track weight spills over into other areas of your life.  Chantal's financial life, which she sort of shows us in her willingness to throw money at her obesity in terms of gyms and clothes and bottles and supplements and weird vegan meals, is probably as bad as her health.


----------



## kaiwaii (Apr 23, 2018)

Broken Pussy said:


> Well, yeah.  Addictions are very often comorbid.  Shopping and eating probably both result in a release of endorphins that give her a temporary sense of euphoria.  In order to keep those endorphins flowing, she has to keep engaging in the behavior that releases them.



Or... It's easier for her to have a relationship with food and material items than with people or a man. She doesn't have those things in her life so she goes for the typical stuff socially isolated people go towards. Her relationship with Bibi is not a relationship at all. As other posters have written before he likes to club with other women while Chantal stays home and does her usual routine. He is not into her and for some reason.. I don't think she cares all that much. just someone to split the rent with. 

It's a shame, in order for her to have a ''real relationship'' with someone for real she'd really have to get her life together. How she would do that even if she wanted to, I don't know? 

I an understand her jealousy for her sister it really makes sense to me what's going on here. The girl is further in life than Chantal is and I could see her getting married soon and starting a family. She may not have the greatest job, but it's ''a job''.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Apr 23, 2018)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> The hell of this is, Chantal is actually in a better place, foodwise, than most people her size.  Hear me out before you think I'm insane, but if you walk up to a 350+ pound woman in the USA and ask her to eat baked eggplant, buffalo cauliflower, couscous, vegan cheese, peanut stew, and other foods that Chantal enjoys, and they will gag or carry on or act like there's some virtue in being an asshole who only eats hamburgers, pizza or piles of french fries washed down with soda.



I get what you're saying with this, but Chantal fucks all of the good notions up because she is Chantal. She doesn't actually really like or want these "healthy" foods (which most of them are not at all actually healthy). She uses them for the illusion that she loves healthy vegan food and then binges on fast food ontop of it. She eats baked eggplant, buffalo cauliflower, couscous, vegan cheese, peanut stew, AND hamburgers, pizza, fries and soda. I never understand super morbidly obese people being proud of their "diverse" diets (eating pretty much anything non discriminately) or adding unhealthy things to their list of foods they enjoy (a la Amberlynn and bacon, Chantal and vegan cheese). 

Chantal just likes to inhale literally any food, and has zero concept or care of appropriate portion sizes. She's no better than anyone.


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Apr 23, 2018)

LOL


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Apr 23, 2018)

New video out. Same nonsense.
Where did she get her measuring spoons? One tablespoon is like 1/4 cup.

She still hides measurements and food quantities. Sleeping late and rushing around is the excuse. I actually laughed out loud when she posted she only ate a bit over 1,000 calories. Sure.
She's going to do this, she's going to do that.
She's proud of how her body has changed because of exercise, but still refuses to do a weigh in till May and apparently spends  much of her day reading, deleting and blocking comments.

I never believe a thing she says.


----------



## kiwi739 (Apr 23, 2018)

"I ate a total of 1043 cals today..not enough I know. Work in progress". BULLSHIT. Get yourself a fucking food scale cause there's at least 4 tbsp of the vegan mayo on her plate (claimed 1 tbsp) and I'm guessing the "2 tbsp" hummus was similar, not to mention I don't even believe what she said out loud was all she ate. 

But here's the real kicker let's say she did was 1043 calories, like actually, its not ideal for hitting nutrient needs and its a drastic flip for someone her size but like its TOTALLY OKAY. For the occasional day someone her size has more than enough fuel saved up.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Apr 23, 2018)

In her new video, I love how she's going on and on about being in better shape already (after a week of working out, lol) and not getting out of breath walking to her car anymore...as she's out of breath from sitting down and eating soup. Never change, Chantal.


----------



## Anna230760 (Apr 23, 2018)

I can finally stomach to watch another. I'll recap for those who can't 

Starts video with her blocking and deleting, like she does every morning she states. No, shit. Claims she's going to be 120 pounds one day. A girl can dream.

Gym day again. She woke up late, so much for her waking up early. Eating hummus and crackers for breakfast, and will also bring a protein bar. Asks Bibi what anime he's playing, no response. She yells, you dont remember the name do you? He then says the name, LOL. Such lovebirds.

Car after the gym, claims she pusehd herself to the limit. She thanks Amberlynn for the shoutout. Admits she almost called in sick to the gym.

Sidenote, her skin is looking rough lately.

She states the trainer saw that she ate the fries. Said the trainer talked to her and gave her a pep talk. Claims she's becoming more in shape. Talks about the exercises she did. Makes sure to throw in there that she's going to go home and shower. Doubt it.

Shiny faced Chantel appears behind a mountain of food. Claims she showered, but her shiny, sweaty face is a dead giveaway she didn't. Ask Bibi if he's been eating some protein bars, to which he states "Maybe once." No, that was all you Chantal. Eats some sweet potato fries, vegan mayo, pea soup, and eggplant.

Not going to lie, I skipped through the eating part. Too boring for me. She seemed to be discussing foods her and her trainer don't agree on.

Polishes off the food. Claims she's not going to eat pasta now. Claims it's so hard since her trainer is not plant based and she is, so they don't always agree on food. Video ends here. Claims she's going to spend some time with Bibi. I'm sure he's thrilled.

Please don't watch, this may be the most boring video yet.


----------



## 89elbees (Apr 23, 2018)

kiwi739 said:


> "I ate a total of 1043 cals today..not enough I know. Work in progress".


----------



## YouTubeyStar (Apr 23, 2018)

Anna230760 said:


> I can finally stomach to watch another. I'll recap for those who can't
> 
> Starts video with her blocking and deleting, like she does every morning she states. No, shit. Claims she's going to be 120 pounds one day. A girl can dream.
> 
> ...



I have never seen Bibi interact positively with Chantal in any way, even in the video they did together. It’s always halfhearted annoyance or indifference. Doesn’t seem he can even work up the effort to be forcefully annoyed with her. Most YouTubers’ partners will at least sneak in to give them a hug or a kiss on camera once in a while. 

I don’t think it was always like this. I think a hundred pounds ago, and a whole lot of crazy ago, he probably endured Chantal’s quirks bc he’s a black dude who likes white BBWs. Now her body shape has gotten even sloppier and unfortunate looking and she’s gone off the deep end.


----------



## NSFW (Apr 23, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> Where? She just re-activated her Instagram and posted a new pic. She's flawless.



Love how she photoshopped her ear off completely but left the earring just clinging to the side of her face.


----------



## Fresh Grown Breasts (Apr 24, 2018)

Anna230760 said:


> Claims she's going to be 120 pounds one day. A girl can dream.



Even if she’s successful at losing weight, she’s going to need some serious skin removal surgery. The girl below is a teenager who lost 208lbs and was left with acres of sagging skin at a cost of $50k for removal. Chantel is in her mid-30’s and has been morbidly obese for the better part of a decade. 

I don’t think these women truly understand the journey they have ahead of them and the damage they’ve done. 



Spoiler: Reality


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Apr 24, 2018)

potatoe said:


> Love how she photoshopped her ear off completely but left the earring just clinging to the side of her face.


tbh I think her face is so fat it just hid most of her ear


----------



## Babaloo (Apr 24, 2018)

Also,  morbidly obese people are VERY concerned about getting enough calories! It’s laughable. They don’t understand that they could go for DAYS with nothing to eat and they would be fine. I don’t get it. Her haters tell her cheat days are not a good idea—but she blocks and deletes. Her trainer says it...and it’s fine. But the people cheering on cheat meals are her supporters!! WTF???


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 24, 2018)

FUUUDYBUUUTYYY said:


> View attachment 433929 LOL




I wonder how many filters she used to get herself looking like that. Am I the only one who thinks she's a bit of a narcissist?

Thank you Anna for another great recap. I didn't have to torture myself watching another boring video



Fresh Grown Breasts said:


> Even if she’s successful at losing weight, she’s going to need some serious skin removal surgery. The girl below is a teenager who lost 208lbs and was left with acres of sagging skin at a cost of $50k for removal. Chantel is in her mid-30’s and has been morbidly obese for the better part of a decade.
> 
> I don’t think these women truly understand the journey they have ahead of them and the damage they’ve done.
> 
> ...




I doubt she will even get that far. That will take a lot of hard work on Chantal's part and frankly she doesn't have it in her. She might be successful at losing 20 pounds but as soon as she plateaus, she'll quit. Most fatties quit when they plateau.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Apr 24, 2018)

The way she grunts and moans while eating that soup...


----------



## whysoserious (Apr 24, 2018)

Wow, I had a lot of catching up to do after a week of absence. Honestly... she is so boring and painful to watch that I just gave up. I just can't get throught her vids. All she does is sitting on her ass and talking, talking, talking about her plans, what she'll change, etc. But those are just empty promises full of shit and excuses. I am just tired of it/her. 
Also, she is soooo disgusting... and I'm not talking just about her eating habits and moans and fucking cringey behavior, but it is apparent that she is a lazy slob that can't even take a proper shower once a day. 
I never disliked any youtuber like I dislike her. Her personality is as repulsive as her eating ways.
Your recaps are the only source of info I get on her these days.


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (Apr 24, 2018)

In  what world was that blob of mayo on her plate a tbsp????? Anyone?! Wow!


----------



## multiverse (Apr 24, 2018)

Keepitsimple7070 said:


> In  what world was that blob of mayo on her plate a tbsp????? Anyone?! Wow!


Like all fatties in denial, Chantal is eyeballing her food portions rather than measuring EVERYTHING until she gets the hang of portion sizes, then writing down what she wants to pretend the portion was (and conveniently leaving off snacks and drinks she'd rather not acknowledge.) 

A tablespoon of vegan mayo is 90 calories. She put around 1/3 of a cup on the plate, or 440 calories.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Apr 24, 2018)

She references the conversation a few pages back about her asinine La Croix pronunciation. The eyes rolling back in her head as she shovels the mayo into her mouth is absolutely disgusting. Thank god for those of you who post the recaps - she is honestly nauseating to look at. I cannot understand how she can film herself knowing what she looks like, never mind filming it and uploading it to YouTube for anyone to watch. No shame at all.


----------



## thejackal (Apr 24, 2018)

No gym, no home cooked meals.  She went to that greasy ass vegan spot the Green Door and got a plate full of fried veggies and couscous.  Just another Lush and grocery haul courtesy of Grandma's checkbook.  She is starting to talk like AL at times.  I'm not kidding.  It's horrifying.  She's now doing that "Yass" thing that AL does.

If you had "gluten free organic" in the drinking bingo go ahead and just finish your beer/cocktail/wineglass now. 

The only part of this video at all worth bothering with is the beginning when she is shooting daggers at Bibi for having the volume up on his movie and he ignores her.  Bitch please.  He pays rent he can do what he wants. If you want a BF that listens to you and not a roommate seek alternative living arrangements.


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (Apr 24, 2018)

Day 20 video - All I can say is I cannot wait for that May 1st weigh in considering shes become such an expert on everything. Wow.


----------



## thejackal (Apr 24, 2018)

Keepitsimple7070 said:


> Day 20 video - All I can say is I cannot wait for that May 1st weigh in considering shes become such an expert on everything. Wow.



I've said it before but if there is one thing Chantal is really good at it is parroting whatever "flavor of the week" health advice she's been reading/watching and regurgitating it to us.

She has ZERO critical thinking skills.  I can see why she's pretty much unemployable.   The only work you could possibly have her doing is retail (she wouldn't last a single day as a manager she cannot think critically or plan or do anything that requires even a HS level of organization) and she admits she's a huge bitch with a bad attitude and she also looks like freshly warmed shit on the bottom of your shoe -- no company wants her representing their brand, even as a fucking min wage retail worker.  

Remember, this is a woman who was fired from a temp secretary position at a small doctor's office because she couldn't handle the work.  Think about that.  Fired from an entry level secretarial position because (in her own words mind you) "she couldn't handle the work".  This is the only non retail job she's ever mentioned.  No wonder.


----------



## wheelpower (Apr 24, 2018)

thejackal said:


> The only part of this video at all worth bothering with is the beginning when she is shooting daggers at Bibi for having the volume up on his movie and he ignores her.






 

Yeah Chantal, Bibi would like to enjoy his movie because he works all day and wants some time to relax. Why don't you shuffle your crappy haul into the bedroom? Poor Bibi, imagine trying to watch a movie and she's blabbering back in the corner


----------



## multiverse (Apr 24, 2018)

thejackal said:


> . She went to that greasy ass vegan spot the Green Door and got a plate full of fried veggies and couscous.


Oh my sweet summer child, if only it were couscous. In fact, the Green Door only serves QUINOA pilaf, a grain twice as calorically dense.

So she ate roughly 600 calories in cooked quinoa alone (~3 cups), plus oil, sauce and fried veggies. As per usual. her single meal dish clocks in somewhere around the 1,000 calorie mark.


----------



## Anna230760 (Apr 24, 2018)

If I were Lush I would pay her to stop endorsing my products. She has terrible skin, and frequently says how she smells like fritos. Her screeching "Hi babe," at a passing Bibi who flat out ignores her, literally made me laugh out loud. I love how he clearly DGAF. Blasts his games and videos in the background, clearly out of spite. Her sloppy explanation of GMO and gluten comes from a Netflix documentary she watched, and is just regurgitating that information nearly word for word.


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 25, 2018)

I almost turned the video off when she was talking about exercising and eating more calories. And I didn't want to sit through another Lush commercial. But I persevered and LMAO at the part where she said a Lush hair product was like swimming the ocean and getting your hair wet from the salt water. WTF does she know about swimming in the ocean? This confirmed most of the shit coming out of her mouth is BS. And Bibi's response to her was priceless LOL


----------



## PropaGONDA (Apr 25, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> But I persevered and LMAO at the part where she said a Lush hair product was like swimming the ocean and getting your hair wet from the salt water. WTF does she know about swimming in the ocean?



Insert whale joke here


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Apr 25, 2018)

I guess I don't understand why she's so obsessed with Lush when she seemingly doesn't bathe regularly.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Apr 25, 2018)

Her lack of hygiene is evident, her comments about smelling like fritos, wearing the same purple pyjama 5 days in a row, not showering after the gym, waking up with previous day's make up on and telling people she had clean underwear on, shoudn't you always? Barf...

 She could easily find out what it's like to be swimming in the ocean, she just needs to lay down on the beach and Green Peace will come and push her back to the sea. Maybe she thinks Lush is gonna start paying her for endorsements? 

Also, her pseudo scientific garbage again. She doesnt even know what she's talking about,  what is this nonsense about creating calorie deficit if you're not eating the right foods will put your body in danger? What the fuck is she even on about?  And the GMO nonsense again, jesus. Get a grip you dumbass. 

Also, I looked up one of those shower gels from Lush she's talking about. It's 32$ !! 32 dollars for a shitty shower gel (looked at the ingredients, its basically mostly perfume, sulphates and  some garbage thrown in). And she''s buying that crap constantly, doesnt have a job but spends over 30 bucks on a shower gel, insanity.


----------



## 89elbees (Apr 25, 2018)

Her day 20 video is definitely setting up her weight gain at the next weigh in as muscle.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Apr 25, 2018)

also it looks like that vegan lifestyle isnt satisfying and she's dying for some pepperoni, she's commenting on every mukbanger's videos


----------



## Dangerhair (Apr 25, 2018)

She is basically every smoker that doesn't want to quit. They all know it's bad for them but they're addicted and will do anything to justify it.

"I'd quit but I'm under so much stress right now"

"I'm not ready to quit but I'm cutting back"

"I only smoke when I ______"

"At least I'm not a drug addict, there are worse things"

"It's my only vice"

"Everybody dies, so I'm just going to enjoy life"


----------



## YouTubeyStar (Apr 25, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> also it looks like that vegan lifestyle isnt satisfying and she's dying for some pepperoni, she's commenting on every mukbanger's videos



“you’re SO LUCKY” jesus could she be more of a passive aggressive cunt. Yea pink fairy is so lucky bc she’s at least being an honest fat idiot and eating her pizza on camera instead of secretly.


----------



## Nachtalb (Apr 25, 2018)

Does her trainer even realize what kind of customer he is trying to coach?
No protein powder,no workout routine and no specific diet is gonna help her lose weight until she gets a hold of her binge eating disorder and learns what a portion size is or else she's gonna eat herself to death. Her problems run deeper than just her weight and no trainer in the world can fix that.


----------



## GoAskAyres (Apr 25, 2018)

Day 20 video is so frustrating. Her thoughts on exercise vs diet are absolute garbage. She is literally trying to justify eating the same huge portions of crap that made her 400lbs in the first place. I cannot believe how delusional she is. I just cannot believe that someone at 400lbs can seriously sit there and worry about not getting enough calories. Or even think that burning 400 calories 3 times a week justifies giant portions for every meal.

Total random sidenote: Anyone else weirded out by how stubby her fingers are? Her thumbs are so distracting.


----------



## hungryhippo (Apr 25, 2018)

The whole exercise/nutrition argument she made is ridiculous, that long-ass pause basically says everything: she is literally talking out her ass. And the fact that she keeps bringing up "metabolism" makes me think she still thinks she has some thyroid/hormonal problem that slows down her metabolism and makes her fat, not that she's eating enough for two adults a day. AND she's doing that Amberlynn thing now, "that confuses me, it really, really does". You don't need to convince me you're any more of an idiot, Chantal.


----------



## wheelpower (Apr 25, 2018)

new video

EDIT: Boring Video skip 

Chantal has a headache 

She took 3 advils

Texted her trainer to cancel, she will go tomorrow for sure though (uh huh) 

Has been shitting her guts out

Thats about it


----------



## Anna230760 (Apr 25, 2018)

RECAP: One take, only five minutes long. 

Auto tune Chantel singing her intro. Says she woke up at 4 in the morning and her head was pounding. Claims she still has a huge headache. What are the chances that in her last two videos she said she was close to calling in sick, and today she's "Sick?" She text her trainer and told him she can't make it today.  Supposedly she's working out tomorrow instead, and shouldn't work out today. Says she's nauseous and has diarrhea. Claims she doesnt feel hungry at all. Claims tomorrow she'll be back on track if she "Takes it easy" today. 

She's binging as I type this, guaranteed.


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (Apr 25, 2018)

So anyone surprised at the events of today's vlog? Who didn't see this coming? Anyone? Just saying...


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 25, 2018)

Anna230760 said:


> RECAP: One take, only five minutes long.
> 
> Auto tune Chantel singing her intro. Says she woke up at 4 in the morning and her head was pounding. Claims she still has a huge headache. What are the chances that in her last two videos she said she was close to calling in sick, and today she's "Sick?" She text her trainer and told him she can't make it today.  Supposedly she's working out tomorrow instead, and shouldn't work out today. Says she's nauseous and has diarrhea. Claims she doesnt feel hungry at all. Claims tomorrow she'll be back on track if she "Takes it easy" today.
> 
> She's binging as I type this, guaranteed.



Correct. Usually the nausea and diarrhea means she binged


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Apr 25, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> Correct. Usually the nausea and diarrhea means she binged


True. I guess we'll see in her next weigh in, May 1st, unless she cancels that like she cancelled her workout


----------



## YouTubeyStar (Apr 25, 2018)

hungryhippo said:


> The whole exercise/nutrition argument she made is ridiculous, that long-ass pause basically says everything: she is literally talking out her ass. And the fact that she keeps bringing up "metabolism" makes me think she still thinks she has some thyroid/hormonal problem that slows down her metabolism and makes her fat, not that she's eating enough for two adults a day. AND she's doing that Amberlynn thing now, "that confuses me, it really, really does". You don't need to convince me you're any more of an idiot, Chantal.



The thing with hormonal issues is that being significantly overweight makes them so. much. worse. They do go hand in hand, having irregular hormone levels can contribute to weight gain, but if that weight gain gets truly out of control all it does is make the underlying issue even worse.

I’m sure Chantal wants to be told the only reason she is fat is because her hormones are totally fucked up and there is a pill she can take to correct everything. Her hormones are probably totally imbalanced and she probably needs medication, but a run of the mill hormonal issue doesn’t make you gain 200 extra pounds.


----------



## Henessey (Apr 26, 2018)

Keepitsimple7070 said:


> In what world was that blob of mayo on her plate a tbsp????? Anyone?! Wow!



I think she measures with that gigantic spoon she uses to eat as "tbsp" instead of a measuring table spoon (15ml) . She has a long way to go if her eyes saw that as a tablespoon worth of mayo. I wonder what would her tablespoon of olive oil be like? 
I summoned up enough courage to watch her last mukbang of her "delicious" vegan meal. Is it just me or was there a lack of enthusiasm and unhappiness in her eyes as she tries to convince her minions of its tastiness ?.
Poor Chantal, I wish she would just come right out and say " this meal annoys me tremendously, but since I ate like a maniac until I got this way, I will darn well eat this vegan meals until I get better as punishment.


----------



## GoodLard (Apr 26, 2018)

She has absolutely no idea what amount she is measuring out, even though she now has measuring cups. She also needs a digital scale. One is surpised how little 40g of peanut butter is  or 30g of almonds.  I also agree that she really isn't enjoying her vegan food. You can see it in her eyes. She also makes smaller portions of such meals and if my memory serves me right, a few times she didn't finish it off. She's putting up a front not to anger any of her vegan followers or just lose face. In reality she wants to stuff her face, do mukbangs and get those views. If she were honest and came straight out and said this, I'd have much more respect for her. I really don't care if she looses weight or gorges herself to the grave. It's her life after all. What makes me angry is how she's basically trolling her subscribers.


----------



## ruskayakatiusha (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Apr 26, 2018)

Someone in her comments told her Romaine lettuce is recalled for e-coli.

I bet she's wondering how that can be used as an excuse.


----------



## thejackal (Apr 26, 2018)

Hey look her manic streak broke and now she's back to good 'ole depressed low energy Chantal.   She's losing money not filming this binge.


ruskayakatiusha said:


> View attachment 435934



The only man with the equipment to find her vag.


----------



## Hangrygorl (Apr 26, 2018)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Someone in her comments told her Romaine lettuce is recalled for e-coli.
> 
> I bet she's wondering how that can be used as an excuse



I would love to see her use that as an excuse but unfortunately for Chantal there's no ecoli concerns in Canada for romaine.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Apr 26, 2018)

another proof that she's a slob:

How can you have a messy bedroom with all that free time???

Poor Bibi, he works his ass off and then comes home to a dirty house and cant even play a game in peace.


----------



## thejackal (Apr 26, 2018)

hey guys hey guys hey guys:


----------



## Anna230760 (Apr 26, 2018)

Recap:

Opens with her lip singing to music and trying to be sexy while using a Snapchat filter. Cut to her creepy cat talking and singing. My ears are bleeding.

Starts with her sitting in her car on her way to the gym. Holds up a bag with a bagel and peanut butter again, over 500 calories.
Claims she's over the headache. Turns out she did get her nails done yesterday, interesting.

Attributes her gaining weight to the carbs and fiber people on plant based diets get at first. States her goal again to not eat out, literally two minutes after holding up a to-go bag.

Says that Saturday when she goes to her hometown, she told Petes she's not going ot be able to eat out. Yeah, right. Claims she's going to make her own food and bring it. And she'll sit and have a drink while he eats, yeah right. Dream big, girl.

Boring car babble.

Says she may go back and finish her degree in Canlit, Canadian Literature. Yeah, okay.

She's back in the car after her workout looking extra puffy. Talks about her workout, boring. She has a third of a cup of sunflower seeds and two oranges for a snack after the gym.

My ears are bleeding again as she sings her intro another time. Throws a "Hey babe," to Bibi who flat out ignores her. I live for this. Bibi then asks her why she doesnt juice her own smoothies. She says it would be a pian in the ass to juice all of it, lol. They have a short tiff about it, kind of funny.

Claims people have been asking for a skin care routine? Who in the hell looks at her skin and asks for a skin care routine?!

More stupid losing inches versus fat versus pounds talk. She doesnt have a clue what she's talking about. Proclaims her love for Bibi who sits silently in the background playing his game.

Shows a concoction of garlic, onion, sweet potato, red pepper, corn, seasonings that she's baking. Adds it to quinoa and beans, and chick peas. Of course, she added maple syrup. She also added a few other things, but I'm not typing them all out.

Ends the vlog, pretty boring and uneventful. But her desperately trying to show interaction with Bibi is mildly comical.


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (Apr 26, 2018)

Conveniently was well enough and had enough time to get nails done, but not enough time to make a breakfast at home....500 plus calorie drive thru in car bagel breakfast.

And I love that shes making excuses of fiber and carbs from her new diet causing a possible weight gain.  Already trying to cover herself for her May 1st weigh in, huh? Lol


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Apr 26, 2018)

thejackal said:


> hey guys hey guys hey guys:


She ate more calories in a snack than she burned in her workout.  She's so doomed.  She's going to be over 400 pounds by the end of the summer because she is using the piddly amount of exercise she is doing to seriously yet mindlessly ramp up her food intake.  Just by way of comparison, there is a Cooking Light recipe for chicken and cashews that when served with half a cup of cooked Jasmine rice comes in fewer calories than her post-gym snack and is infinitely more psychologically satisfying to eat..  

(Oops, Chantal is a vegan, lol.  She could make Szechuan tofu with cauliflower with half a cup of cooked rice and eat fewer calories than that snack.)

Look, I know how hard weight loss can be but the early stages of weight loss for a woman as terribly fat as Chantal is sort of nice, because anyone else in her situation who reduced their calorie intake by as little 20% daily and introduced some sort of mild but regular exercise could expect to lose a ton of weight initially.  Women over 350 pounds report weight loss of up to ten pounds their first week dieting as bloat from salt and sugar excess comes off.  It stops coming off that quickly after a couple of weeks but the weight loss remains steady with effort until you reach the inevitable plateau, which generally happens after losing a significant amount of weight. Chantal plateaued and began gaining the first goddamned week of this latest "attempt."

I am convinced at this point that all of her ass-patters are actually just giving her the feedback she needs to keep posting this drivel.  It's funny, in a way, to watch this walrus of a woman waddle around and try to act sexy and cute as she sings and annoys her cats and "boyfriend."


----------



## Blue Roses (Apr 27, 2018)

Anna230760 said:


> Claims she's over the headache. Turns out she did get her nails done yesterday, interesting.



Everybody knows that the fastest way to cure a headache is to sit in a nail salon where the fumes are so noxious, the employees wear face masks.  And nothing goes better with free weights and gym workouts (not to mention healthy, vegan cooking) than pointy, crystal encrusted fake nails.

The woman cannot wear a seat belt without holding it in one hand for slack and she expects us to believe she wants to find her measuring tape. I'd love to see her attempt to get it around her waist; I'm hoping this is the one thing Bibi actually helps her out with. HEE HEE.


----------



## anondotcom (Apr 27, 2018)

Has she contracted the beetus yet?


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Apr 27, 2018)

anondotcom said:


> Has she contracted the beetus yet?


she already has pre-diabetes.


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 27, 2018)

Someone said Big Al is copying Chantal LOL but Chantal said she's encouraging Big Al. Big Al has been on a 'weight loss journey' for 3 years so how can Chantal be encouraging her? She's so full of herself.


----------



## GoodLard (Apr 27, 2018)

Another day and another day of gibberish. Is she too damn lazy to make a bowl of oatmeal with some fruit or nuts in the morning? It's much better than some processed bagel with PB adding up to 510 calories! She won't burn that off in her gym seesion. Also, I seriously laughed out loud when she said she'd be having a "vigorous" session.  So many questions... Does she not change clothes at the gym, shower? Does she go directly from her session to the car? She's always a huffing and puffing. Very odd. That meal she made was also carb loaded. She absolutely has no plan or idea how to go about this. I wonder what her PT said anything about the bagel, cuz we know he probably doesn't see this as an ideal pre-workout meal. Finally, before she builds any muscle to cause any weight gain, she'd need to be working out at least a month and that's pretty optimistic, just mho.


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 27, 2018)

She called her bagel a complex carbohydrate. That's incorrect. That bagel is a simple carbohydrate. The *carbohydrates* in a *bagel* digest quickly, convert to sugar and then, to fat. Tim Horton's is fast food. The shit that comes out of her mouth ....


----------



## foodiebloobie (Apr 27, 2018)

I have officially thrown in the towel. I can't watch her crappy videos anymore. Someone suggested that perhaps the reason her videos are so boring lately is to get the haydurs to stop watching and maybe they are right about that. Calling it now, she won't lose any weight by May 1st. Just another month of "oh I'm not sure why this happened... " Her sperg about diet and exercise really annoyed me. It's like she was saying this is her excuse for overeating because she is seeing a trainer and going to the gym a few days out of the week so these Tim Horton's bagels and green door grease fests are ok.


----------



## multiverse (Apr 27, 2018)

She ate 870 calories - more than half her stated daily goal - before she even leftt the gym parking lot

Horton's bagel and PB - 510
1/3 cup sunflower seeds - 270
2 oranges - 90

A lunch of quinoa AND beans AND chickpeas AND sweet potatoes? Why, it's this recipe, named the 'Buddha Bowl" because it's as full as the Buddha's belly. It calls for fried chickpeas, as well as a maple tahini sauce, and is densely caloric:
https://minimalistbaker.com/sweet-potato-chickpea-buddha-bowl/

Her lunch clocks in near 800 calories at least. She surpassed her calorie goal by noon.


----------



## Babaloo (Apr 27, 2018)

Digression...Those fucking nails, tho. That’s a lot of bad taste right there.


----------



## ViolentPcpDolphin (Apr 27, 2018)

Im sure Chantel isnt at the point where she is doing dead lifts and such, but how is she supposed to handle weights properly with those nails?


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Apr 27, 2018)

Day 22 & I swear she's bigger.

I almost choked on my own toast as she said she wasn't going to eat out & her Tim Hortons bagel was sitting next to her. I'm not sure she even realizes what she's saying anymore.
And she thinks AL is copying her? Why? To get even bigger? Who the hell does she think she's motivating? Day 22 and the only confirmation we have on her weight is from Day 10. She gained a pound.

Day 22 & still a mess.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Apr 27, 2018)

Babaloo said:


> Digression...Those fucking nails, tho. That’s a lot of bad taste right there.


One of the things women as fat as Chantal don't realize is that being thinner is so much cheaper, not just in terms of how much food and health care costs, but mostly because fat women feel pressure to tart themselves up continually.  Plenty of high maintenance thin women to be sure, but women who have lost significant amounts of weight report that they spend far less money on nails, danger-hair dye, Sephora hauls and janky accessories because thin women can navigate the Western gaze easier.  When you're fit, you don't feel like everyone is judging your every move and mode of appearance.  You don't feel the need to put on makeup and enormous hoop earrings to run to get a cup of coffee.  You can wear a ponytail when you are running late for work and no one thinks you're a slob.  You don't have to get dragon lady nails with encrusted crystals weekly.  

And yeah, those nails are awful.  Bad taste and I can only imagine all the bacteria and debris that collects under them since our Chantal is not the most hygienic fat gal.  So glad she spent money on that rather than a good vegan cookbook and a digital kitchen scale.


----------



## thejackal (Apr 27, 2018)

New video.  She totally went to the gym. She just didn't film it.  Because she didn't like how she looked.  Great lie Chantal.

She didn't eat breakfast and isn't hungry.  She's been listening to her body.  She only is craving fresh fruit.  Good luck, I'm a minute in and ready to kill it.


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (Apr 27, 2018)

Day 23 - I believe nothing at all that she says shes doing anymore after today's video. Theres just something not right or honest going on with her. Even more than usual. It's really too bad because shes just cheating herself. And all her "fans" that tell her what an inspiration she is. It's sad all around. But hey, maybe I'm wrong... lol.


----------



## Anna230760 (Apr 27, 2018)

She logged a Burger King meal in her My Fitness pal and "forgot" to delete it, but didn't actually eat it.  Riiiiiiiiight.


----------



## YouTubeyStar (Apr 27, 2018)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> One of the things women as fat as Chantal don't realize is that being thinner is so much cheaper, not just in terms of how much food and health care costs, but mostly because fat women feel pressure to tart themselves up continually.  Plenty of high maintenance thin women to be sure, but women who have lost significant amounts of weight report that they spend far less money on nails, danger-hair dye, Sephora hauls and janky accessories because thin women can navigate the Western gaze easier.  When you're fit, you don't feel like everyone is judging your every move and mode of appearance.  You don't feel the need to put on makeup and enormous hoop earrings to run to get a cup of coffee.  You can wear a ponytail when you are running late for work and no one thinks you're a slob.  You don't have to get dragon lady nails with encrusted crystals weekly.
> 
> And yeah, those nails are awful.  Bad taste and I can only imagine all the bacteria and debris that collects under them since our Chantal is not the most hygienic fat gal.  So glad she spent money on that rather than a good vegan cookbook and a digital kitchen scale.



Unlike long real nails, long fake nails carry an absurd amount of bacteria. It absorbs into the material of the fake nail and doesn’t wash away easily. Unless you’re really scrubbing every time you wash your hands and getting under the nails, there is a lot of bacteria under there. 

I don’t mind the look of them, and at the end of the day human beings and everything around us is literally covered in bacteria. So have long fake nails if you can keep them up as hygienically as possible. Chantal however should not have long fake nails. Hers are probably Petri dishes.


----------



## teejayy (Apr 27, 2018)

It's so strange that she seems to know exactly what she needs to do to lose weight, but just won't do it. The food addiction is real.

Also, you feel bloated because you're 250lbs overweight Chantal.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Apr 27, 2018)

Day 23 & it starts off with a lie.
She never even left the house today, much less made it to the gym. And the excuse that she didn't like the way she looked, so she deleted all the video?
She must really think we're stupid.

Just talking & her fav mantra: "I'm going to"
She's going to do this.
She's going to do that.

The only thing I'm very sure she did? She went to Burger King & ate that meal. What day did she claim diarrhea? Probably close to Burger King day. I truly wish she'd stop this vegan stuff. It's not her, so why not just admit it & move on?
I'm with others, I don't believe a thing she says. But her comments will be filled with 'great job' & 'you look beautiful' -so her subscribers now lie as much as she does.
Her goal to lose 100 pounds? Never going to happen.


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (Apr 28, 2018)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Day 23 & it starts off with a lie.
> She never even left the house today, much less made it to the gym. And the excuse that she didn't like the way she looked, so she deleted all the video?
> She must really think we're stupid.
> 
> ...


I'm with you 100%. I cant get over people telling her how great she looks! What?????
At least when she was doing the mukbangs she was happy. It was visible. This whole journey business is a joke. May 1st!!! Cant wait for that weigh in!


----------



## teejayy (Apr 28, 2018)

Keepitsimple7070 said:


> I'm with you 100%. I cant get over people telling her how great she looks! What?????
> At least when she was doing the mukbangs she was happy. It was visible. This whole journey business is a joke. May 1st!!! Cant wait for that weigh in!


She clearly isn't ever going to take the steps to lose weight properly despite having literally every tool at her disposal. She refuses to control her portion sizes, she won't stick to any of her weird diets, she keeps eating out even though she says she isn't. The only reason she could possibly be doing this is for attention. She doesn't care about losing weight or she would have done it already.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Apr 28, 2018)

The only way anything will happen is if she was actually serious today when she was talking about going to therapy, actually fucking goes to therapy, and is able to take in information learned at therapy and apply it in her life. Barring that it will just be slow, steady progress to being bedridden.


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (Apr 28, 2018)

teejayy said:


> She clearly isn't ever going to take the steps to lose weight properly despite having literally tool at her disposal. She refuses to control her portion sizes, she won't stick to any of her weird diets, she keeps eating out even though she says she isn't. The only reason she could possibly be doing this is for attention. She doesn't care about losing weight or she would have done it already.


I totally agree with you. She does not really want to do it. At least not at this time, if ever. She could easily succeed but instead she keeps switching from fad to fad every day.  It does feel so much like it's just fulfilling her need for attention.


----------



## Babaloo (Apr 28, 2018)

It’s so obvious she’s lying in her last video AND that she’s planning on eating out when she goes out of town. She will come back all ashamed and say “it’s a journey”.  

Sadly, she could eat out and enjoy her life  and eat normal amounts of food if she just got to the bottom of her addiction...through this therapy she keeps crowing about—that never seems to fucking happen.


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 28, 2018)

She wants to lose 100 pounds in six months ... and those nails ... LMFAO. She can barely get her fat ass out of bed for a noon time work out with her personal trainer


----------



## RussianBlonde (Apr 28, 2018)

Shes gonna fast on weekends now 


Also the comments under her videos are getting funnier every day. Now her fans are concerned and warn her because shes about to enter "starvation mode"! And she totally should have vegan poutine to treat herself. And someone recommended apple cider vinegar. Loooool Where do these morons come from? I sometimes look up people who comment on her Insta and 90% of them are obese sickly looking semi r.etarded saddos so I think it must be the same with youtube fans.


----------



## GoodLard (Apr 28, 2018)

Saw this on AL's video from April 26. Chantal with her wise words. As for her day 23, how boring. Her Burger King meal that didn't happen, lol. Does anyone else think she looks really bloated in her face? As someone said above, her favorite saying is, "I'm going to..."  Wonder how she's going to lose 16.6 lbs in month when she can't even lose 1 lb in two weeks, smh...


----------



## Angry New Ager (Apr 28, 2018)

Twenty years on the internet has taught me that no matter how delusional and self-destructive you are, no matter how much of a loser and failure you may be, there are others out there whose lives are just as bad, and thus sympathize--or hell, even worse, so they look up to you! And if you can connect with them, they will give you all the attention and validation and justification for your miserable existence you long for. As much of a wreck as Chantal is, there are women out there who are in even worse mental and physical shape, and that's who is patting her enormous, cratered, unwiped ass.



GoodLard said:


> Another day and another day of gibberish. Is she too damn lazy to make a bowl of oatmeal with some fruit or nuts in the morning? It's much better than some processed bagel with PB adding up to 510 calories!


I think she's hooked on being catered to and spending money as a substitute for love and friendship. She's socially isolated, and very lonely (even within her own home and relationship with Bibi), and the only way she can reliably get positive interactions with other human beings--however brief and tenuous they may be--is by being the customer who is waited on, and thus  in the position of power. That's pretty much the only way she's going to have social interactions in which she is always right and her choices are never questioned.

So she could eat her lonely bowl of oatmeal at home--or even toast her own damned bagel and put peanut butter on it--but she'd rather have a bagel served to her by somebody who is paid to be friendly. Because that's pretty much all of the positive social interaction she's going to get. That's probably why she keeps going back to the same Mediterranean restaurant that gave her all that greasy food for a mukbang (and other restaurants she frequents)--they know her by name, they're nice to her, and she gets positive attention for buying massive quantities of food. That's as good as it gets for Chantal.

Lonely people spend a lot of money on small shit they could just as easily make or do at home, because they are that starved for positive social interactions with other people. I'm pretty sure Russell Greer and his daily hot chocolate at Starbucks--something he could easily and more economically make at home, and thus save up for his next brothel visit even faster--is motivated by similar desire.



> She won't burn that off in her gym seesion. Also, I seriously laughed out loud when she said she'd be having a "vigorous" session.  So many questions... Does she not change clothes at the gym, shower? Does she go directly from her session to the car? She's always a huffing and puffing. Very odd.


She's always huffing and puffing because constantly carrying 250 pounds more than her body was ever meant to is strenuous and exhausting in itself. That her lungs can't fully expand due to all the fat crowding her abdominal cavity, plus the weight of the fat on the outside of her ribcage, makes it even harder. Thete's nothing remotely odd about her huffing and puffing; that's what happens when you're chronically overburdened and partially smothered by your own goddamned fat.

As for not changing clothes at the gym, when you're that fat, simply getting dressed is very difficult, awkward, and strenuous in itself. Bending all the way over and reaching past all of that fat just to get socks and shoes on is enough to get her out of breath. To get pants on, she very likely has to sit on her bed, get her feet into each leg, then lie back to finish pulling them up; if not, it's still a very awkward struggle to do something you or I do every day with absolutely no thought at all. She may even have assistive devices at home to help her dress (not to mention wipe her own ass).

And she's going to do all that at in a gym locker room, where other women can see her horrorshow of a body, and watch her struggle to get it undressed, showered, dried, and dressed again? I don't think so. So no, she doesn't shower at the gym, because when you're that fat, facing the world all sweaty and gross is easier and less humiliating than taking a shower at the gym.



> That meal she made was also carb loaded. She absolutely has no plan or idea how to go about this. I wonder what her PT said anything about the bagel, cuz we know he probably doesn't see this as an ideal pre-workout meal. Finally, before she builds any muscle to cause any weight gain, she'd need to be working out at least a month and that's pretty optimistic, just mho.


Honestly, she just needs to forget all about the gym for now, because as the old saying goes, "You can't outrun/outlift your fork." She's not fat due to lack of activity; she's fat because her diet is an epic disaster. Until she fixes her diet and eating habits, and makes substantial progress in addressing her addiction, and has lost a significant amount of weight, the gym is going to be counterproductive. She's too encumbered by her own fat to do lifts with proper form, thereby increasing her chances of injury. The only cardio options open to her are those with the lowest impact, because her knees, ankles, and back won't be able to take the strain. Yoga's out, because she can't get into any of the poses.

Swimming and water aerobics are the only things I can think of that would be suitable exercise for her at this point, simply because she'd have lower risk of injury. But they aren't big calorie-burners--nothing she's capable of doing at this point is. So the gym is just a huge waste of money, and, I am certain, just a sham so she can pretend she's serious about losing weight.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Apr 28, 2018)

I noticed a few commenters on her channel & replying to her in AL's keep saying that she never answers them when they ask how much she has lost already.

So, being the kind person I am  I answer for her. I truthfully tell each one that Chantal did two weigh-ins.
On Day 4 & Day 10. And I tell them she gained a pound between those days & never did another weigh-in on camera.

The one time I saw her answer, she only said a weigh-in will be in May. She very conveniently never mentions the previous weigh-ins or the pound she gained.
That's Chantal -all about the truth & accountability. 

AngryNewAger -agree with you totally. I've said (in her comment section) that this trainer was a waste of time & money. But since she was a gym member anyway, to take advantage of the treadmills & walk -everyday. Only after a few months of walking (slowly & longer each day) should she consider adding other exercises or weights. She is far too fat to have any benefit from a trainer. But, she loves his attention & he's not crazy. If a 400 pound woman with food issues wants to pay him, I guess he figures 'why not?'


----------



## Anna230760 (Apr 28, 2018)

Ah it's Saturday, folks. Our dear Chantal is probably beached in a booth at the pizza place stuffing her face as we speak. My prediction, this will create an avalanche and she'll stop at every fast food joint on the way home. Only question, will she be truthful or put on a facade that she did so great and avoided all temptation?


----------



## thejackal (Apr 28, 2018)

Is she gonna make her 365 days of vlogging or what?  It would be the most chantal thing ever to say that and then literally miss it the next day.


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (Apr 29, 2018)

So much for her 365 days of vlogging. Didnt she just say that's what she was going to do? Lol



thejackal said:


> Is she gonna make her 365 days of vlogging or what?  It would be the most chantal thing ever to say that and then literally miss it the next day.


She sure is consistent at never following through with anything.

My bad....day 24 is here and it's called Cheat Meal....like we all didnt see that coming. A whole lot of backtracking once again. But would we expect any less???
Also warns not to expect much from weigh in day is the gist of the rambling. Never did, Chantal. Dont worry about that.


----------



## teejayy (Apr 29, 2018)

Keepitsimple7070 said:


> My bad....day 24 is here and it's called Cheat Meal....like we all didnt see that coming. A whole lot of backtracking once again. But would we expect any less???
> Also warns not to expect much from weigh in day is the gist of the rambling. Never did, Chantal. Dont worry about that.


Can you really call it a cheat meal when you eat the same amount if not more every other day? 

She has to be fucking with us. This is unreal.


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (Apr 29, 2018)

teejayy said:


> Can you really call it a cheat meal when you eat the same amount if not more every other day?
> 
> She has to be fucking with us. This is unreal.


Youre right! She must be messing with people for views or attention alone. Nothing about what shes doing is any type of a beneficial journey. Every single day is a different story! Shes never consistent and is pretty much the definition of a pathological liar. Because I genuinely believe she has no intention of following through on anything as soon as it comes out of her mouth. Shes proven it by changing direction every day as soon as it's just not easy enough for her to manage or follow through on. I've never in my life met someone like her. I'm sure she gets some kind of a kick off of messing with her viewers like this. 
I honestly could not have someone like her in my life. It must be awful for those who are in her life. Shes such a narcissist!  Her behaviour is worse than that of a child who doesnt know any better. Except she does know better.


----------



## Dafuk (Apr 29, 2018)

Her newest video tho remember when she was going to drink water and eat prior to going out? ...proceeds to eat fatty deep fried zucchini w 3 slices...and you know she still ate before going out and then got home and regretted not taking the "to go bag" and stuffed her face anyway; and that is if she didn't con pete into relinquishing the to go box Honestly dissapointed. She changes her dietary plans every day only to contradict the next day. I do not weigh anywhere near her and even at my highest weight i was nowhere in the same realm and yet i managed to lose 70 pounds in 7 months WITHOUT EXCERCISE! I am implementing activity now. I strictly calorie counted and omitted all carbs that were not coming from veggies and moderate nuts. Oooh and my cheat once a week was a small bag of smartfood popcorn or a pint of halo and even that i waited 4 months before including. You have to really stick with the plan until you and your body no longer craves and can trust itself  She will not succeed unless she finds willpower. She is really hurting herself here. She is not ready. Also...she needs a lifestyle change and not a quick fix need to lose this much in x amount of time before wedding as this sets you up for failure as well.  I was rooting for her but now I just can't . She is dillusional and making all the wrong choices almost 1 month into this. She can't stick to any one thing for more than 2 days and then has excuses to reason out why she did whay she did. Ughhhh


----------



## Nachtalb (Apr 29, 2018)

Lol @ Chantal judging Pete for eating animal products (the toppings on his pizza) even though she ate them as well (the mozzarella on her Pizza) while giving him a condescending look and her sad attempt at fishing for compliments by saying "pigs are cute,people call me a pig all the time and I'm cute"


----------



## Dovahshit (Apr 29, 2018)

Dafuk said:


> Her newest video tho remember when she was going to drink water and eat prior to going out? ...proceeds to eat fatty deep fried zucchini w 3 slices...and you know she still ate before going out and then got home and regretted not taking the "to go bag" and stuffed her face anyway; and that is if she didn't con pete into relinquishing the to go box Honestly dissapointed. She changes her dietary plans every day only to contradict the next day. I do not weigh anywhere near her and even at my highest weight i was nowhere in the same realm and yet i managed to lose 70 pounds in 7 months WITHOUT EXCERCISE! I am implementing activity now. I strictly calorie counted and omitted all carbs that were not coming from veggies and moderate nuts. Oooh and my cheat once a week was a small bag of smartfood popcorn or a pint of halo and even that i waited 4 months before including. You have to really stick with the plan until you and your body no longer craves and can trust itself  She will not succeed unless she finds willpower. She is really hurting herself here. She is not ready. Also...she needs a lifestyle change and not a quick fix need to lose this much in x amount of time before wedding as this sets you up for failure as well.  I was rooting for her but now I just can't . She is dillusional and making all the wrong choices almost 1 month into this. She can't stick to any one thing for more than 2 days and then has excuses to reason out why she did whay she did. Ughhhh


she is like an alcoholic who said they are going to cut back tomorrow, are going to lay in bed on a reasenable time, etc. its aggravating.

ps. congrats on the 70 pounds you lost.


----------



## hungryhippo (Apr 29, 2018)

recap day 24: chantal breaking her own rules and making up new rules/excuses to fit her lifestyle

chantal fails fasting day 1

chantal dwarfs her man-friend in the car due to her size, but hey, she's a self-proclaimed pig -- fun fact, chantal weighs about 1.7x that of a butcher hog, which is typically 220lbs

cue the excuses, she's vegetarian, but isn't cheese her crippling weakness/trigger for food addiction? so how will this help her? yea, you can "handle" the cheat day without going hog-wild, but it isn't helping you...

chantal's night drive and another lecture about discipline, wants ass-pats for not eating a whole pizza/large froyo, desperately tries to lower viewers expectations for her weigh-in, tells people they can't have any expectations for her, justifies deleting negative comments (basically any that don't condone her behaviour), can't take any criticism, basically insulting 80% of her viewerbase

suggestions for chantal's yearbook quote once she goes back to finish her degree in canadian literature:
"some people see it as silencing others, well, yeah"
"i'm doing things my way" hm i don't know chantal, you did it your way all the way to 400lbs and multiple ovarian cysts hm
"i don't know why you would watch me if you don't agree with me all the time" ??? what the actual fuck


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Apr 29, 2018)

Didn't watch, so thank you all for the recap.
Which of us actually thought she'd either - not eat or bring her own food?
None of us.
The girl is a walking talking liar, who is only hurting herself. I couldn't care less if she surpasses AL in weight.

I knew she would stuff herself because all she talked about was this trip out of town. Not in terms of who she would spend time with, but the food. She has been obsessed by the food since she mentioned she's going. Actually, she's obsessed by food 24/7.

She truly has no conception of what a lifestyle change is. She somehow thinks her 60 minutes with a trainer cancels all the garbage she eats (in massive quantities).
Changing a lifestyle takes time. It takes small steps that over time become your new habits & routine. I've known people who struggled with weight, but once they understood they needed to change their lifestyle, it fell into place. They continued to go everywhere we all did, restaurants, concerts, shopping, everywhere. Of course food was usually involved, but they learned how to choose wisely. Instead of 3 slices of pizza, one normal sized slice & a salad became their choice. Instead of a bucket of buttered popcorn & a large soda at the movies, a small (yes, with some butter) & water or club soda became their normal. They didn't deprive themselves of everything they enjoyed in life, they learned to limit their portions & substitute better (but still delicious) options. To this day, this is their lifestyle, better choices, & the weight dropped off.

Chantal is no where near this. She wants a quick fix to something that took decades to make her 400 pounds.
Therapy is her only option.
Get rid of the trainer. Stop the gimmicks. Stop the promises. Get into intensive therapy, or the next time we see her may be in a hospital.

I do consider myself a nice person & don't wish anyone harm, but she is doing more harm to herself than our words ever could.


----------



## kiwi739 (Apr 29, 2018)

Realistically she didn't need to portion control that pizza, it looked to be about 500-600 calories for the entire pizza. What she should have done was not get the fried zucchini bites + mayo.


----------



## Babaloo (Apr 29, 2018)

It’s really striking to me that her asspat viewers can’t see what she is doing. I understand not wanting a constant barrage of shitty comments on your channel—but to delete anyone who gives advice (which is what she said she was going to do) is ridiculous. You have a weight loss channel so you can be held accountable, but don’t want anyone to actually call you on your shit? How is that making you accountable—for a lifetime addiction, I might add! 

And 9 fried whatevers and 3 pieces of pizza is an awful choice, but she NEEDS everyone to know that she didn’t keep the leftovers and only had a small frozen yogurt?! Fucking, hurray!! As you said above, she is completely clueless about dealing with her addiction in a reasonable, sustainable way. I’m interested to see what feedback she gets from a therapist-if that ever happens.



kiwi739 said:


> Realistically she didn't need to portion control that pizza, it looked to be about 500-600 calories for the entire pizza. What she should have done was not get the fried zucchini bites + mayo.



Exactly. It’s as if she needs to get everything on the menu. And she said she felt bloated after eating that—-so why get the yogurt?? I mean, she’s listening to her body after all. Right?

P.S. - I said I wasn’t gonna watch this video—but I lied. Clearly.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Apr 29, 2018)

I just scrolled through her comment section (still refused to watch the video) and I have to say -her subscribers are as mentally ill as she is.
"Great job"
"You got this"
"You are an inspiration" -I gagged a bit reading that one.
"You're doing so great"
"Proud of you"

Really? A 400 pound woman has lied to you for 24 days. Her entire 'journey' is a joke. The only real moment during all this time? The proof between day 4 & 10 weigh-ins where she gained a pound. That was there for all to see, yet on her video she still lied & said she started at 370. Yes, she lied even though anyone could look back at those days & see exactly how much she weighed.

Are her subscribers so much like Chantal that they think if they tell her all these things -they get to bask in the compliments too?
And I saw a few comment how she is getting rid of haters. Haters? You mean those that only did as she asked & held her accountable?

Is this really what she wants? A channel full of lies & excuses that includes a comment section only available to those who lie back to her? This is sick in so many ways.

Chantal, I know you'll read this & I say this with complete sincerity, get help.


----------



## thejackal (Apr 29, 2018)

I couldn't actually watch most of the video because the interactions between her and the Brony dude were too cringey even for me.  From what I did watch it was just awful, typical, chantal.  She was more proud of eating a pizza and appetizer and frozen yogurt than fasting?

Bitch please.

I can't wait until she gets on the scale in a couple days and she's gained weight.


----------



## Ciscoipphone (Apr 29, 2018)

thejackal said:


> I couldn't actually watch most of the video because the interactions between her and the Brony dude were too cringey even for me.  From what I did watch it was just awful, typical, chantal.  She was more proud of eating a pizza and appetizer and frozen yogurt than fasting?
> 
> Bitch please.
> 
> I can't wait until she gets on the scale in a couple days and she's gained weight.


I actually thought the brony guy was a welcome break from Chantal just blabbing on her own. She should show more of that guy and of bibi


----------



## thejackal (Apr 29, 2018)

Ciscoipphone said:


> I actually thought the brony guy was a welcome break from Chantal just blabbing on her own. She should show more of that guy and of bibi



The poster who knows chantal IRL from HS said a few weeks ago that she was cheating on Bibi with him and that he's her ex-BF / fuckbuddy.   So gross.   It was  quite awkward when she was trying to film in the car after the movie and her massive bulk blocked almost all of the frame.   What a strange couple.  I wonder if she was his first and that's why he keeps coming back.  Doesn't really seem like he's got much experience with women.


----------



## liliput (Apr 29, 2018)

New video.

"What's the use having a team of people to help me when I can't even control myself" how does anyone recover from an illness they can't handle on their own? With a doctor.


----------



## foodiebloobie (Apr 29, 2018)

Wow she gained weight I am not surprised. She admitted she's been hiding binges. By may 1st she might be back to 368 or whatever she was before and Pat herself on the back for going nowhere. 

Too bad the trainer just cares about her money she probably won't get a lecture for her "slip ups".  I'm just waiting for Chantal to make an "admitting to all my lies " video ala amberlynn.


----------



## Anna230760 (Apr 29, 2018)

Chantal decided to do an early weigh in 374.8. She GAINED over 6 pounds since mid April!!! Admits she hasn't been honest with us and has had binges that she's hid. No shit, Chantal. I hit the nail on the head that she would stop and grab fast food the whole way home. How does it feel being the most predictable human being on the planet?! She went to two fast food places and got TWO  meals on her way home AFTER the pizza place. This girl needs serious, serious help.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Apr 29, 2018)

Gained over 6 pounds.
OK..
Raise your hand if this was not a surprise.

She's been lying for months, not just during this 'journey' -but for months.

And all her little subscriber enablers who swore her face was slimming down -while I kept saying she was actually bigger? Now what Chantal? You lied so they lied right back. You were never doing great. You sat back & lapped up all their praise -all based on a lie. You've cheated the entire time.
In the end, you only hurt yourself -but to continue on with this 'journey' nonsense & lecture those of us trying to tell you there are better ways all while you stuffed your face off camera is demented.

You need some serious mental help Chantal. It's obvious you are too far gone to change your life on your own.


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (Apr 29, 2018)

So yes...today's early weigh in....check back to my last comment...pathological liar was the definition I used for Chantal. Did she think she was fooling anyone? Maybe her so called supporters.
And now this video will feed her fix and her need for attention...because all those followers are going to praise her for coming clean...what a good job Chantal! You lied. Your whole journey has been a lie...and you hope to use your journey to help others???? That's horrible! You lying isnt an inspiration or help to anyone who truly and honestly wants to lose weight and get healthier. Your story is based on a narcissistic individual's need for attention and not that of someone who truly wants to get better.
 I dont feel bad for you at all. I feel bad for people who wish they had the time and means you do to use to better themselves. I feel bad that those people may watch you looking for inspiration but instead all they'll be getting is lies. Which is no surprise.
I feel like she uses the food addiction as a means to get attention or an excuse to act badly. What exactly has she been sharing on this journey??? Babbling a bunch of lies through every vlog.

 Do it or dont Chantal! Stop talking about it. Stop lying. Do it or dont. It's your life either way, but if you're trying to share your journey with others who are going through the same thing, then the least you should be doing is being honest. The very least.
And if you know you're not going to be honest then please dont share that content. It's just wrong. It would make more sense to keep this part of your life off of youtube and focus your channel on something else. But please dont treat addictions and health problems like the joke you've been treating them as. 
Your need for attention isnt all that matters in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Apr 29, 2018)

Nobody's really surprised.  Her only options are either keto diet or a gastric band, 2 things she won't do because they will stop make her eat and eating is her life. 

 Funny that she made a video like few days ago titled "Why I will never binge again" and then binged immediately after. 

Sometimes I wonder if she's trolling for views, YouTube is full of fake drama and click bates.


----------



## DongMiguel (Apr 29, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> Nobody's really surprised.  Her only options are either keto diet or a gastric band, 2 things she won't do because they will stop make her eat and eating is her life.



Yup. Chantal is not going to change until she values health and diet over food. She needs mental help or she will never win this battle and it will eventually kill her.


----------



## starbucks (Apr 29, 2018)

So, the other day when she was giving a healthy eating and lifestyle lecture on AL's comment section, she was burping pepperoni pizza.


----------



## wheelpower (Apr 29, 2018)

Chantal saying she doesn't need a team of people to help her is ridiculous. Yes Chantal you need to learn some self control and what will help you with that? THERAPY you squash head.  All she wants is asspats for being "honest".

This time next year maybe she'll be posting her own "I'm 500lbs"  video just like Amberlynn today.


----------



## Babaloo (Apr 29, 2018)

wheelpower said:


> Chantal saying she doesn't need a team of people to help her is ridiculous. Yes Chantal you need to learn some self control and what will help you with that? THERAPY you squash head.  All she wants is asspats for being "honest".
> 
> This time next year maybe she'll be posting her own "I'm 500lbs"  video just like Amberlynn today.



I honestly don’t think she has the luxury of time to get to 500 lbs. Those cysts aren’t going to tolerate her not giving a fuck. It’s now or never.


----------



## boyfriend-free girl (Apr 29, 2018)

Anna230760 said:


> Chantal decided to do an early weigh in 374.8. She GAINED over 6 pounds since mid April!!! Admits she hasn't been honest with us and has had binges that she's hid. No shit, Chantal. I hit the nail on the head that she would stop and grab fast food the whole way home. How does it feel being the most predictable human being on the planet?! She went to two fast food places and got TWO  meals on her way home AFTER the pizza place. This girl needs serious, serious help.


Chantal really is trying hard to be ALR. When Becky leaves Hamber, Bibi is going to have TWO crazy big white women in his life to support. And love.



Keepitsimple7070 said:


> So yes...today's early weigh in....check back to my last comment...pathological liar was the definition I used for Chantal. Did she think she was fooling anyone? Maybe her so called supporters.
> And now this video will feed her fix and her need for attention...because all those followers are going to praise her for coming clean...what a good job Chantal! You lied. Your whole journey has been a lie...and you hope to use your journey to help others???? That's horrible! You lying isnt an inspiration or help to anyone who truly and honestly wants to lose weight and get healthier. Your story is based on a narcissistic individual's need for attention and not that of someone who truly wants to get better.
> I dont feel bad for you at all. I feel bad for people who wish they had the time and means you do to use to better themselves. I feel bad that those people may watch you looking for inspiration but instead all they'll be getting is lies. Which is no surprise.
> I feel like she uses the food addiction as a means to get attention or an excuse to act badly. What exactly has she been sharing on this journey??? Babbling a bunch of lies through every vlog.
> ...


Pathological liar. Also, addict. Never trust an addict. I give it six months till her YT enablers start cross-pollinating with ALR's.



Ciscoipphone said:


> I actually thought the brony guy was a welcome break from Chantal just blabbing on her own. She should show more of that guy and of bibi


If she could BiBi to pretend to GAF.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Apr 29, 2018)

bitch, please


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (Apr 29, 2018)

Ah, and the truth comes out. As if we didn't already know that she had been binging. She's her own worst enemy. All the weird diets, the super hard restriction, water fasting - are you kidding me? You just know she is going to fail. When you get into the weight range of 300 plus pounds do you know how fucked everything is. There is no way you’re just gonna change it up like that. You will fail. You will get burn out. And then they lose like 5 pounds and want asspats because they want the validation. It’s whatever. The “real” hard work in my opinion is having patience. Weight loss isn’t a sprint. It’s a marathon. If done right it’s super slow. It’s boring. It’s a bunch of small choices. It’s basically just a bunch of boring grinding. Eat 500 calories under your TDEE - make small but good choices to accomplish that - and just wait. Once you get to a healthy BMI then do more ambitious stuff. But just the mere purpose of losing weight and getting to a healthy BMI drop all the jazz and extra stuff. Drink water or diet soda. Leave off the condiments. Have the burger without cheese. Take a walk outside. Have some low calorie ice cream instead of regular. Cook at home instead of going out to eat. Plain Greek yogurt instead of sour cream. It’s boring. It’s slow. You’ll lose maybe a pound a week. Maybe 2. It’s boring. You hate yourself and you want the process to go faster. You accidentally binged yesterday and now feel defeated. Get back on the horse tomorrow. Ect... that’s the real hard part of weight loss in my opinion. Just being able to endure boring, lengthy, years or more of long waiting and small choices and calorie counting. She thinks she can go from super morbidly obese with a diet comprising solely of junk and fast food and completely void of fruits and vegetables and just start the next day as a clean-eating, 1200 calorie-counting, exercising bastion of health. Like - it's no wonder you're going to fail. It's not sustainable. Lord have mercy she just kills me with how she just goes on and on and on with countless resolutions, day ones, challenges, new me, juice fasting, water fasting, vegan, vegetarian, hard restriction, blah blah blah. It's like - just stop. Just shut up. Start. Right now. Just start. Count your calories. Eat 500 under your TDEE. And wait. It's that easy. It's that simple. It's that boring. It took you 20 years to get to this weight. It's probably gonna take another 3 - 5 years to get it off. That's just the facts. Otherwise you're gonna keep this cycle of restrict/binge/restrict. Just.... count your calories and wait 3 years. And be done with it. Otherwise you're inching closer and close to immobility my sister.

In what world does she live in that people are all the sympathetic to a lying, manipulative, continuously relapsing heroin addict... 

Side note: If I have to hear that spiel about a "journey" and "twists and turns" and "ups and downs" I'mma pull my hair out. How many times are we gonna have to hear that soap box - lmao.


----------



## Wilford Brimley (Apr 29, 2018)

Maybe I'm :late: but she just disabled comments. Also, likes and dislikes.


----------



## RodgerMan81 (Apr 29, 2018)

The reason she wants to binge on fast food so bad is because she tells herself its bad and she can't have it. It makes her want it even more. If she actually learned and believed that she could eat fast food in moderation and be healthy while losing weight, she wouldn't want to binge. This is as powerlevel as I will ever get, sorry.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Apr 29, 2018)

Ohhhamburgersss said:


> Maybe I'm :late: but she just disabled comments. Also, likes and dislikes.



she did, right after she wrote a second post where she thanked her "supporters" and said she will reply to all the nice messages soon, then she disabled the comments and likes and dislikes lmfao, shes like a child


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (Apr 29, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> she did, right after she wrote a second post where she thanked her "supporters" and said she will reply to all the nice messages soon, then she disabled the comments and likes and dislikes lmfao, shes like a child



She's also disabled the "like/dislikes" - she has went completely lock down on that video. Tomorrow's weight loss "journey" rant is gonna be wild.


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Apr 29, 2018)

In what way is disliking a video "ridicule"? she has the emotional intellect of an infant. People are allowed to dislike a video, Chantal. People don't like that YOU lied, and are expressing that. If you can't take this type of reaction, don't create the conditions for it, by pretending you're doing positive things when you're actually binging. This victim mentality is another manipulative tactic that is consistent amongst addicts. The only thing you are a victim to, Chantal, is your own actions.


----------



## Broken Pussy (Apr 30, 2018)

Okay.  You guys.

We all know that Chantal reads here.  She’s going to take everything personally because she should.  This thread is about her.

However.  The whole point of Kiwi Farms is to laugh at lolcows.  Not to try to make them come to Jesus, or whatever.  If they stop cowing, we stop loling.

So.  If you guys could throttle back on the following:


Long ass posts about your own weight loss or eating/exercise habits.  This thread is not about you.  If you feel superior to Chantal, good for you, I guess, but it’s not hard to be superior to a 400 pound attention whore who contributes exactly nothing to society and seems to live a miserable existence.  
Giving Chantal advice.  She’s not going to take it, and that’s not really what we’re here for.  If Chantal took advice, she wouldn’t be funny.  We’re not here to save lives.  We’re here to mock the people who can’t be bothered to save their own.
Writing what amounts to letters to Chantal about how much you think she sucks.  Just because we know she reads here does not mean anyone else wants to read 50 variations of “we know you read here, but you can’t sit with us, you don’t even go to this school.”
As always, I appreciate your assistance in these matters.  Let’s enjoy ourselves.  That’s why we’re here.


----------



## Broken Pussy (Apr 30, 2018)

foodbeautypastashrimps said:


> Whoever said t
> 
> 
> Is she officially considered a lolcow? Because if not she should be at this point. She’s on par with amberlynn.



She has a thread.  She’s a lolcow.  Kiwi Farms thread = people think you’re a lolcow.


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 30, 2018)

She literally ate two meals on the drive home? How long of a drive is it? An hour? Fast food joints were built for people like Chantal


----------



## stonemask (Apr 30, 2018)

Surprise, surprise... All along her preaching about nutrition, dieting, exercise, and we find out she's gained 5lbs and also has binged "quite a few times". She would have easily lost 5lbs if not MUCH more if she was properly doing what she said she was doing.

The amusement is endless. /popcorn I'm enjoying the shit out of this.


----------



## GoodLard (Apr 30, 2018)

I wonder what she exactly ate? She just said, "meal".  Was is vegetarian? We know since her pizza date that she now eats cheese, so no more vegan. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## teejayy (Apr 30, 2018)

GoodLard said:


> I wonder what she exactly ate? She just said, "meal".  Was is vegetarian? We know since her pizza date that she now eats cheese, so no more vegan. Hmmmmmm.


Chantal is know to backpedal on literally everything she says she does, so I wouldn't put too much stake in her actually having ever even been vegetarian. She only claims to be because it makes her look "healthy".


----------



## Babaloo (Apr 30, 2018)

Broken Pussy said:


> She has a thread.  She’s a lolcow.  Kiwi Farms thread = people think you’re a lolcow.





Gawdamit said:


> She literally ate two meals on the drive home? How long of a drive is it? An hour? Fast food joints were built for people like Chantal



What she doesn’t seem to get is she would be much more likeable if she just admitted she’s cramming burgers down her gullet—but instead chooses to be a super righteous unholy bitch and give that weird dude a hard time for having meat on his pizza!!



FUUUDYBUUUTYYY said:


> In what way is disliking a video "ridicule"? she has the emotional intellect of an infant. People are allowed to dislike a video, Chantal. People don't like that YOU lied, and are expressing that. If you can't take this type of reaction, don't create the conditions for it, by pretending you're doing positive things when you're actually binging. This victim mentality is another manipulative tactic that is consistent amongst addicts. The only thing you are a victim to, Chantal, is your own actions.



She really is a child. These people supported her and said “you’re looking slimmer!” — to be nice, probably—because anyone with eyeballs can see she was as bloated as ever.

So, dislikes...because you made a fool out of your “supporters”. You can’t have it both ways—wanting to be held accountable AND getting support when you are constantly lying.


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (Apr 30, 2018)

I’m pretty happy the idiot decided to a “raw” video anberlynn style. It was always so annoying how her “community” was so happy and positive and how people would shit on Amber would in the same breath be like “Chantal is different you need to be more like Chantal blah blah blah” - I saw through her the moment I watched her video. I knew they were both the same breed of manipulative food addicts. Not that I care much about amberlynn but can we give her props that at this point she doesn’t even moderate her comment section anymore. She fucks up and the comment section is a hoot. However, with Chantal she is like OBESSED with her comment section. Full on warden. It’s pathetic in a way that I have to give Amber props for never being. I mean - I know we shouldn’t compare the two and it’s very obvious their viewers are starting but to cross pollinate. But something about Chantal bothers me in a way that Amber doesn’t. And I think it’s because (IMO) she is way more cunning with her lying and manipulation. I had always thought Chantal was a snake. I’m glad with this video maybe the shit show can start to begin.


----------



## A Owl (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Apr 30, 2018)

That was grim.  Over the course of two weeks, she gained six pounds.  What does that mean in cold, hard numbers?

Assuming a height of 5'2", and cutting her some slack and classifying her as lightly active, Chantal must consume approximately 3,200 calories to maintain a weight of 368.8.  

Six pounds of weight gain is 21,000 calories.  Divide that out over two weeks, and that means she was consuming roughly 1,500 additional calories daily.

So Chantal, while telling herself and others that she was dieting, binge ate her way through 4,700 calories a day.  

That is a shocking amount of food.  Eating that way every day is why she refuses to get a job, has poor hygiene, lives in gross conditions and sleeps all the time. No wonder she's more or less giving up on all life's ambitions and glories - her body is so miserable that she doesn't have the energy or will to do much more than the bare minimum needed to obtain more food and ass-pats.

Seriously, think back to the last time you ate an entire large delivery pizza all by yourself.  I think we've all done it at least once.  You felt enervated, logey, bloated, gassy and may have developed heart burn.  Then your digestive tract exploded a few hours later unless the binge gave you constipation from all the cheese.  Either way, you were in no shape to do much more than wallow around the house until you stopped burping.  Chantal feels that way every single day.  She's been living this way for so long that she probably doesn't remember what feeling good feels like.  All she knows are the sugar and carb highs that give her the minor boost to be able to function at all.


----------



## Gawdamit (Apr 30, 2018)

Now that we predicted she binged before she said it, how long before she quits the PT and gym?


----------



## liliput (Apr 30, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> Now that we predicted she binged before she said it, how long before she quits the PT and gym?



She can ogle her Dominican trainer during the workouts, why would she quit?


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## foodiebloobie (Apr 30, 2018)

foodbeautypastashrimps said:


> View attachment 438662



 sick burn, Chantal!!! He's "a self  righteous asshole" but she isn't when she spergs about her plant based diet?


----------



## RussianBlonde (Apr 30, 2018)

A Owl said:


>



LMFAO, this video is everything. I love the drama in the comments and Kathy calling her out on her CPS threats.


----------



## thejackal (Apr 30, 2018)

From user "super fake face" on YTT:


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (Apr 30, 2018)

Shes been posting peta stuff on her Instagram now and basically trying to shame anyone who eats meat.
Like she didnt consume any meat products on her binges???!!!! Lol Right!!!! Or how about just a couple of weeks ago??? Or for her whole life up to now...(and including now with her binges again).
Fake vegan is a thing now? For the views I guess she'll say anything. 
Also, who is she to shame or ridicule anyone over anything?
I cant stand her self righteous attitude. I wasnt even bothered when she was eating her ridiculous amounts of sauces and dips with her pepperoni and cheese large pizza diet. I actually applauded her for being honest. But now.....


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (Apr 30, 2018)

Keepitsimple7070 said:


> Shes been posting peta stuff on her Instagram now and basically trying to shame anyone who eats meat.
> Like she didnt consume any meat products on her binges??‽!!! Lol Right!!!! Or how about just a couple of weeks ago??? Or for her whole life up to now...(and including now with her binges again).
> Fake vegan is a thing now? For the views I guess she'll say anything.
> Also, who is she to shame or ridicule anyone over anything?
> I cant stand her self righteous attitude. I wasnt even bothered when she was eating her ridiculous amounts of sauces and dips with her pepperoni and cheese large pizza diet. I actually applauded her for being honest. But now.....



She’s vegan in theory (I’m going to...) but not in practice lol. How can somebody binge Burger King while promoting veganism. It’s so just.... stupid. Like is she really that disconnected. Or what?


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Apr 30, 2018)

foodbeautypastashrimps said:


> View attachment 438662


LOL! This is pure gold.  She literally proves everything that is said about her. I always wonder if she is that self unaware or if she literally doesn't care about the atrocious way she presents herself with these tantrums? Anyway, this is the greatest entertainment I could have asked for on a Monday morning.

ETA: If anyone is looking for some hilarious reading- Head over to Chantal's comment under Zach's video, the thread is a real hoot. It's refreshing to see authentic interactions where Chantal can't obsessively control the dialogue.... And I may still be laughing at a comparison of Chantal to a hotdog package XD


----------



## RussianBlonde (Apr 30, 2018)

this is fucking sad


----------



## stonemask (Apr 30, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> this is fucking sad



What a sad and completely deluded existence. How does she not see that shes clearly insane? Her life is nothing. Meaningless. Maybe that was too far. Oh well.


----------



## strawberryjam (Apr 30, 2018)

hi all. Relatively new to this cow. Sorry if this is off-topic, but is it confirmed if Chantal is on the spectrum or not? Just wondering


----------



## Dovahshit (Apr 30, 2018)

strawberryjam said:


> hi all. Relatively new to this cow. Sorry if this is off-topic, but is it confirmed if Chantal is on the spectrum or not? Just wondering


she will be more on the psychosis spectrum.


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (Apr 30, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> this is fucking sad



Lol she’s binging like crazy right now. You just know she is. I’m still amazed that she did that whole pointing the camera at the road thing while going on a spiel telling us how today was a victory - all the while the car was so full of fast food trash she had to point the camera at the road.


----------



## Anna230760 (Apr 30, 2018)

She is in full fledged bitch mode, and everything is our fault, not hers. She's nice enough to grace us with her presence, and we should all hail at the great Chantal. Her true colors shine though clear as day in this video.


----------



## Norma_Desmond (Apr 30, 2018)

Long time lurker, first time poster. I just realised who she reminded me of.. David Brent, aka Mister Toad, the smug imbecile from The Office. That shameless pig-eyed self-righteousness.


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (Apr 30, 2018)

Anna230760 said:


> She is in full fledged bitch mode, and everything is our fault, not hers. She's nice enough to grace us with her presence, and we should all hail at the great Chantal. Her true colors shine though clear as day in this video.



Good lord. How many times are we gonna hear this same rant over and over and over again. Journey, up and downs, it’s a process, I have a food addiction, I am basically a heroin addiction. Can she not really understand how people are upset? You, via your own admission, would film a video going on and on lecturing Amber - telling the world how good you was doing - getting all them asspats - upload the video and skip off to scarf down fast food. Has your followers attacking anybody that showed any kind of skepticism. Attacking Zachary. But now you’re the “victim”

This video summed up is basically: I can’t believe you would be upset at me for attacking you for being right.


----------



## hungryhippo (Apr 30, 2018)

She's incredibly self-absorbed, truly a nasty and rotten person to the core. Going back to her earlier videos with her fake-sweet voice nauseates me. She has no redeeming qualities. Once again, everything she says is right and everyone else has a personal vendetta against her. Guess what, Chantal? -- you're really not that important.


----------



## frootloops (Apr 30, 2018)

foodbeautypastashrimps said:


> View attachment 438662


 
i love this dudes videos lol, Chantal should take into account his advice and criticisms.


----------



## Lisbethsalamander1 (Apr 30, 2018)

You ever meet someone and think " you are really fucking stupid?"
That's how I feel about Chantal, fasting doesn't work your body will hold on to your fat longer because you aren't eating she is such a fucking idiot.


----------



## wheelpower (Apr 30, 2018)

Zach didn't even say anything rude or insulting and she really went off on him. This cycle of starting, failing then starting again is getting old. She calls herself an addict, okay fine but addicts usually can't stop cold turkey - they require third party help and so does she.


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Apr 30, 2018)

Oh man, she is pruning that comment section, and disabled likes. The woman has lost it. I wonder if she made it to the gym today? I suppose not. Who's ready for another time around this rollercoaster ride? HEE HEE!


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Apr 30, 2018)

The self righteous bitching and moaning about how much stronger she is than a heroin addict is REALLY appalling.


----------



## strawberryjam (Apr 30, 2018)

Lisbethsalamander1 said:


> You ever meet someone and think " you are really fucking stupid?"
> That's how I feel about Chantal, fasting doesn't work your body will hold on to your fat longer because you aren't eating she is such a fucking idiot.



What? this is fat logic... you do lose weight when you fast because you're not eating. She just can't do it because she's got no self control


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Apr 30, 2018)

Well. Who knew WE were the reason she binged & lied to us every day? What a revelation.
Her lies & secret eating are all our fault.

And she is still missing the point. I didn't read one single comment where the person was mad because they didn't understand her food addiction -they were mad because she lied. Not one lie on one day, but each time she lectured everyone on exercise & how she knew better than everyone else.
She actually has the nerve to be mad at those that called her a con. Isn't that exactly what she did as her fast food bags were hidden in her car while on camera she told everyone how great she was doing?
Very definition of a con, & a world class liar.

Now her channel isn't going to be about weight loss (big surprise) -but wellness.
And she is going to be truthful from now on. Gee how nice. A liar telling everyone that this time she will tell the truth.
Her biggest lies? This Vegan/Vegetarian business. Her fast food addiction encompasses meat. Burger King buffalo chicken (that she even lied to her trainer about), the Arby's gyro's that she talked about for 2 days, Popeye's chicken & lots of Whopper's & Big Mac's.

She's still conning her viewers. I suspect she will surpass 400 pounds within the next month since weight loss is not her main goal anymore. We'll just call her Amber II.

Grab some popcorn -this is going to be interesting.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Apr 30, 2018)

what a broken piece of shit record, lmfao, maah addictiuuuunnn...maah journaaaaahh  baaaahhhhh. She says again "im gonna do this" and "im gonna do that". See you in a month when you're over 400lbs Jabba.

And she's saying shes not going back to eating animals, hasnt she said that before and then she scoffed burger king and chicken?

"Im a good person" she says ..errr...no you're not.


----------



## multiverse (Apr 30, 2018)

JaneThough said:


> Actually, the whole idea behind OA and most 12 steps is that your addiction is not wholly your fault, and you need to turn to a power greater than yourself in order to overcome it. It takes an unbelievable amount of humility to do something like that, and that is what Chantal lacks. There's a big difference between using your addiction as an excuse, which is what she does, and being honest about the fact that you cannot control your addiction and are being controlled by it.
> 
> She would benefit SO greatly from a 12 step program, because she exhibits so many of the classic addict attitudes. Same with AL. But neither will, because they _know_ what they're doing, guise, and the fact that they are 400 and 500 lbs respectively proves that they are true weight loss gurus.


The thing that I personally dislike about 12 step, and what makes it unscientific, is the first step. It gives narcissists like Chantal an immediate out, and a decent rehab will quickly disabuse you of the notion that just because you're "powerless over your addiction" you have carte blanche to say nothing is your fault. But the program itself lends itself to toxic thinking exactly because of that stupid first step (along with putting your well being into the hands of a sponsor who likely doesn't know jack shit about mental health, all that matters is that they "have more time" than you, and therefore youre supposed to let this rando run your life just because of that.)

12 step can be useful for those who are starting from zero and have no other options, can't afford real therapy, for those inclinded to religion anyway, etc. 

Chantal is unemployed and starting from zero. So if she really wanted to get better OA *could* be a tool and a stepping stone she could use. But she seems to suffer from too many narcissistic or BPD tendencies for 12 step to work on its own, IMO. She'd find the other person there who wants to cheat the program to sponsor her, or go to a new meeting whenever she got called out for her behaviors, etc


----------



## JaneThough (Apr 30, 2018)

12 step isn't going to work for everyone, it's just one of many tools out there for addicts. The thing about the first step is that it's only the first step, and there are 11 others that follow that help you to really gain accountability and understand how your addiction has effected you and those around you. If one works the steps honestly, it's not an out, it's _incredibly_ difficult and raw and puts a mirror right in front of you and all your shitty actions.

I agree, though, that Chantal is a complete narcissist, and it's unlikely she would have the frame of mind to be capable of seeing her responsibility in her actions. Imagine this bitch has the ability to get to the step where she needs to apologize to those she's hurt? She probably has no idea that she's hurt anyone in her life, and seems completely unaware that she has no real relationships. 

TLR - 12 step is good for some, but it can't fix crazy. And Chantal is _crazy._


----------



## thejackal (Apr 30, 2018)

I'm really proud of our girl for turning into a really awesome lolcow.  There's nothing more to add on this latest video.  I might do a "chantal speak to English" post for new followers (and old) later but for now let's just all lol at chantal.  What a fat moron.  Hypocrite know it all but knows nothing fat moron.


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (Apr 30, 2018)

I just dont understand how she cant get that people aren't mad that she failed, but at the fact the she lied while acting so much better than anyone else. She lied with such ease while the binging was happening. That's what is unreal. And still she kept preaching and acting superior. 
It also didnt sit well with me how she commented under her video yesterday that if she was a heroine addict then people would understand and pat her on the back for coming clean about the lying. Yes, food addiction is real, but it just gets to me how she keeps referring to heroine addiction as being on the same level. Or makes it seem that it's easier for heroine addicts to recover because heroine isnt needed to survive, yet food is. In what world is heroine addiction less severe?????? It makes my skin crawl how she acts like shes the only person with a struggle and no one could possibly understand.


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Apr 30, 2018)

So she deleted her other comment on Zach's channel and added this instead. AHAHAHAHA she just doesn't quit


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Apr 30, 2018)

FUUUDYBUUUTYYY said:


> So she deleted her other comment on Zach's channel and added this instead. AHAHAHAHA she just doesn't quitView attachment 439064



Really rich for her to call anyone “painfully dry” when she is dating Bibi.


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Apr 30, 2018)

I think it's funny that she keeps saying his personality is dry or his videos are dry. It's like she doesn't understand the concept of normalcy. Because he's not screeching high pitched "HEE HEEs"  throughout the video, he's dry? LOL he's a million times more likeable than Chantal


----------



## frootloops (Apr 30, 2018)

FUUUDYBUUUTYYY said:


> So she deleted her other comment on Zach's channel and added this instead. AHAHAHAHA she just doesn't quitView attachment 439064



what age is she again? lol


----------



## hungryhippo (Apr 30, 2018)

Chantal deleted her vlog channel https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGBKjRqY_QJouq4JlnH0wXQ


----------



## crunchysalty (Apr 30, 2018)

@Gook Choy could make some really great vids from this. Love love love the Tooter "rage against the washing machine" vids. Truly a master triggerer on the lolcows


----------



## thejackal (Apr 30, 2018)

hungryhippo said:


> Chantal deleted her vlog channel https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGBKjRqY_QJouq4JlnH0wXQ



lol, she's done this before, maybe this time will be different.  we'll see.


----------



## Mary Tyler Meltdown (Apr 30, 2018)

I'm a tad late but of course she gained. 

Idk why she doesnt do keto as they let you eat shit like bacon and cheese all day as long as you avoid carbs. Keto is the most successful fatty rehab diet on the market for that reason.


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (Apr 30, 2018)

FUUUDYBUUUTYYY said:


> So she deleted her other comment on Zach's channel and added this instead. AHAHAHAHA she just doesn't quitView attachment 439064



Between this comment and the other comment - it's been OVER 8 hours she has been spectating on Zach's videos. Literally, all day she has been watching and re-watching that video and making now TWO comments (several hours apart) that I know of. She is really, really, obsessed with control. It's so weird. Ranting about filing copy-write. Insulting him. Getting THIS worked up over a video that wasn't even that bad. Like, she is really mad over this damn video and can't let it go. This is VERY telling to her character. How ugly. You're having a mental breakdown and obsessing over a video ALL DAY because you can't control the narrative. I have no words. Just . She is a fucking basket case.


----------



## thejackal (Apr 30, 2018)

Our gurl in happier times, god, she's gained a chin and a bad 'tude in the last year:


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (Apr 30, 2018)

thejackal said:


> Our gurl in happier times, god, she's gained a chin and a bad 'tude in the last year:



My god. What is wrong with her eyes in this video? Does anybody else notice it or am I just being weird. It really does look like a junkie getting high. The camera is low quality but I swear it looks like her fucking eye are dilated. Damn. It's so creepy. It's unnerving.


----------



## wheelpower (Apr 30, 2018)

foodbeautypastashrimps said:


> Between this comment and the other comment - it's been OVER 8 hours she has been spectating on Zach's videos. Literally, all day she has been watching and re-watching that video and making now TWO comments (several hours apart) that I know of. She is really, really, obsessed with control. It's so weird. Ranting about filing copy-write. Insulting him. Getting THIS worked up over a video that wasn't even that bad. Like, she is really mad over this damn video and can't let it go. This is VERY telling to her character. How ugly. You're having a mental breakdown and obsessing over a video ALL DAY because you can't control the narrative. I have no words. Just . She is a fucking basket case.



She literally has nothing else to do. She has no job, barely has friends, Bibi has checked out and she claims to go to the gym but I don't think its regularly. All she has is YT and food.


----------



## hungryhippo (Apr 30, 2018)

Mary Tyler Meltdown said:


> I'm a tad late but of course she gained.
> 
> Idk why she doesnt do keto as they let you eat shit like bacon and cheese all day as long as you avoid carbs. Keto is the most successful fatty rehab diet on the market for that reason.


she's greedy that's why


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (Apr 30, 2018)

Werent Monday, Wednesday and Friday her gym days with the trainer? Hmmm....let me guess...that doesn't happen?! Lol


----------



## RussianBlonde (Apr 30, 2018)

them comments tho, im dying


----------



## Anna230760 (May 1, 2018)

She's live, if anyone cares.


----------



## RodgerMan81 (May 1, 2018)

Off topic, but what is that website you can upload videos to? I have a lot of her old vlog channel videos that I want to upload. 2 of my videos got strikes so I privated everything until this July.


----------



## Lisbethsalamander1 (May 1, 2018)

strawberryjam said:


> What? this is fat logic... you do lose weight when you fast because you're not eating. She just can't do it because she's got no self control



Intermittent fasting would work for her since she's morbidly obese but her version of fasting is going past the 12-24hr mark for what she says as the whole weekend? That would just set her up for automatic failure there is now way she can ever not stuff her face for even 1 hour, i admit my post wasn't the most articulate but what I really meant to say was that all this fast and water fast talk would never work for her because she seems to think she can gorge herself all week and have enough willpower to fast for over 2 days? She can't just fcking eat less


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (May 1, 2018)

Lisbethsalamander1 said:


> Intermittent fasting would work for her since she's morbidly obese but her version of fasting is going past the 12-24hr mark for what she says as the whole weekend? That would just set her up for automatic failure there is now way she can ever not stuff her face for even 1 hour, i admit my post wasn't the most articulate but what I really meant to say was that all this fast and water fast talk would never work for her because she seems to think she can gorge herself all week and have enough willpower to fast for over 2 days? She can't just fcking eat less




She has to consume a massive amount of food to sustain her weight. To lose weight - at her weight - all the she would have to do would be excercise a tiny, tiny, tiny, bit of portion control. I mean, just a minuscule amount of portion control and she would start to lose weight. But she can’t even do that.


----------



## RanchRanchLover (May 1, 2018)

I hate that argument: "I'm an Aries/Leo/Libra etc so I'm hot headed/angry/allowed to be a wankstain". It's another example of her lack of accountability blaming a bunch of stars in the fucking sky for her shitty behaviour.


----------



## Ungern (May 1, 2018)

RodgerMan81 said:


> Off topic, but what is that website you can upload videos to? I have a lot of her old vlog channel videos that I want to upload. 2 of my videos got strikes so I privated everything until this July.


You could try Dailymotion or Vimeo for a more Youtube-like alternative or upload to https://mixtape.moe/  . I also have some of her vlog channel videos that'll go up on Dailymotion, and when everything else fails there's still the Smutley solution for extra lulz:


Broken Pussy said:


> When Marissa kept getting @Smutley ’s reposts of her videos taken down on YouTube, he moved them to pornhub.  Food for thought.


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (May 1, 2018)




----------



## 89elbees (May 1, 2018)

foodbeautypastashrimps said:


> View attachment 439372



I see that 365 days of vlogging her weight loss transformation went well.

Seriously, though. I've never seen a human less capable of sticking to _anything _they say. That's not food addiction/binge eating disorder/whatever she's calling it today. That's just being a piece of shit.


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (May 1, 2018)

89elbees said:


> I see that 365 days of vlogging her weight loss transformation went well.
> 
> Seriously, though. I've never seen a human less capable of sticking to _anything _they say. That's not food addiction/binge eating disorder/whatever she's calling it today. That's just being a piece of shit.




I think that Zachary video fucked her up. She was use to being the “good” one and Amber being the “bad” one - turns out they were both shit. And now she’s sperging out because she has lost control of the narrative. Between reading here, Zachary’s video, and the 200 thumbs down on her “I’m just being real it’s a journey video” - she’s probably keeping the salary of minimum wage fast food workers in business for 100 miles or more around her paid for days with how much she’s likely eating right now. I bet her car looks like a disgusting mess at the moment.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 1, 2018)

foodbeautypastashrimps said:


> I think that Zachary video fucked her up. She was use to being the “good” one and Amber being the “bad” one - turns out they were both shit



I absolutely agree. Chantal is used to being in control & expecting her fans to back her up & protect her no matter what, until this. On her own channel she can control what people see, but on other channels she is helpless to stop the onslaught of insults. Unless she makes up yet another fake name to come to her defense, some of those comments are brutal. And she can't do a thing about them.
I still don't know why that Zachary video got her so crazy. He basically said the same things she's been saying. All in all she should have just ignored it, but instead made insulting comments herself with her channel name that will only bring the hate closer to her.
Even her comments on Amber's channel bring her nothing but hate.
Many are seeing her for what she really is -a very unpleasant person who lies a lot.
She made her bed.
It will be interesting to see how long this latest lie will last- "I'll be back in a few days"
I give it till noon today.


----------



## Gawdamit (May 1, 2018)

OMG, her haters have really grown LOL


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 1, 2018)

RodgerMan81 said:


> Off topic, but what is that website you can upload videos to? I have a lot of her old vlog channel videos that I want to upload. 2 of my videos got strikes so I privated everything until this July.



You can upload it to vimeo or Daily Motion!



ThisWillBeFun said:


> I absolutely agree. Chantal is used to being in control & expecting her fans to back her up & protect her no matter what, until this. On her own channel she can control what people see, but on other channels she is helpless to stop the onslaught of insults. Unless she makes up yet another fake name to come to her defense, some of those comments are brutal. And she can't do a thing about them.
> I still don't know why that Zachary video got her so crazy. He basically said the same things she's been saying. All in all she should have just ignored it, but instead made insulting comments herself with her channel name that will only bring the hate closer to her.
> Even her comments on Amber's channel bring her nothing but hate.
> Many are seeing her for what she really is -a very unpleasant person who lies a lot.
> ...



And she really is an idiot because Zach will just follow with more videos seeing the kind of drama it created and there are gonna be others who will make pure hate videos about her (so many hate channels exist mocking stupid youtubers).


----------



## Babaloo (May 1, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> And she really is an idiot because Zach will just follow with more videos seeing the kind of drama it created and there are gonna be others who will make pure hate videos about her (so many hate channels exist mocking stupid youtubers).[



All she had to do was ignore it. She just can’t.


----------



## thejackal (May 1, 2018)

Everything else aside it really bothered me when she said "you think a heroin addict wakes up every day and has to deal with their disease"?

Surely she must be joking, how could anybody be so ignorant?  Anybody that has ever been even mildly addicted to any opiate knows that "starting your day" doesn't happen until you get your fix.  

If she wouldn't stick her nose and opinions into everybody's business she'd get a lot less haters.   She's really not made for the Youtube life like some of our other cows.  Her skin is entirely too thin and her narcissism forces her into every conversation when she should just be collecting the pity bucks like AL does.


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (May 1, 2018)

Well at least she wont have to explain why she didnt go to her personal training sessions...cause we know she wont go...with her taking a break from her super busy schedule. Lol


----------



## DongMiguel (May 1, 2018)

Yeah but didn't you guys see the video she posted of the former heroin addict who said it was harder to quit chocolate than heroin!?! So, like, clearly heroin is small potatoes here!!!!


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (May 1, 2018)

She must literally sit on you tube all day waiting for any slightly negative comment or anyone questioning her at all so she can delete. Even on her comment saying she'll be back in a few days. Anything that wasnt an ass pat comment from earlier today is just gone now. Wow.


----------



## foodiebloobie (May 1, 2018)

So she's going to binge for a few days then come back full of regret just like last time she was "clean eating"? I wonder what excuse she will use to dodge surgery at the end of May when she has that follow up and has to pull the trigger.


----------



## Ungern (May 1, 2018)

Apparently Dailymotion doesn't like uploading in bulk and will limit the amount of daily uploads to prevent spam, so 6 more videos will come up tomorrow, including the infamous "Why I refuse to work" video.

I felt like having a déjà vu watching her latest rant about food addiction and now I know why: she did almost the exact same video 5 months ago.


It's all there: comparing her addiction to heroin addiction, talking about physiological reasons as well as mental/emotional ones, only recently accepting that she has an addiction and needs help, going to see a therapist and go to the OA meeting, being a control freak and angry that she can't control her eating, was doing so well eating clean and even exercising but then relapsed, etc.

Seeing her reach the same insights and make the same resolutions word for word almost half a year ago, and knowing that nothing has changed in all that time, that is somewhat horrifying.


----------



## Fresh Grown Breasts (May 1, 2018)

Heroin changes the way DNA is used in your brain. It physiologically changes your behaviour, not just as an addiction but within your very genes. 

Chantel is full of fucking shit. Put down the fork, don’t put down the fork, no one fucking cares, just stop making ridiculous fucking excuses.


----------



## whysoserious (May 1, 2018)

Here's my issue with her (aside of her being a lazy nasty slob): She made her entire channel about weight loss and dieting. Then she came out with a lot of lies. There is no fucking way that people won't call her out on that.
Look at, I don't know, let's say HFC. She's fat. She's addicted to food. But she doesn't get as much hate, because she doesn't lie. Also, she owns up to her eating habits. You don't hear her preaching about being healthy, starting tomorrow, etc. That's because she knows it wouldn't last very long. Chantal is not that stupid. She knew she'll fail soon, so why even bothering?
A few days ago, I started to think that she is just an attention whore, who will do anything to have people talking about her. There are plenty of  AWs on YT and some of them are actually ok, because they get the idea - people talk about you and it doesn't matter how (badly or good), what matters is that they are talking. So Chantal won't ever be an AW, because she's only fishing for those who kiss her full of farts ass.
I thought about it today and it seems like she doesn't fall to any category. In my opinion, she's not an AW, or a train wreck, or a drama queen. I also don't think she is clever enough to be trolling this whole time. The only thing that is left is that she's just mentally very very ill. It would actually make a lot of sense with her ticks and other bullshit.
I still stand by my opinion from one month ago that she should see a psychologist or even a psychiatrist before even thinking about personal trainer and dieting. She should take care of her mental issues and then take care of her body. When she does the opposite - it's only getting worse.
Sorry if you think I went too far, but those last two videos made me really angry. I feel bad for those vulnerable subscribers who still don't see that she's making a fool out of them.


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (May 1, 2018)

Keepitsimple7070 said:


> She must literally sit on you tube all day waiting for any slightly negative comment or anyone questioning her at all so she can delete. Even on her comment saying she'll be back in a few days. Anything that wasn't an ass pat comment from earlier today is just gone now. Wow.



The time, and effort, to moderate a channel with 33,000 plus subscribers is insane. Her videos are getting 10,000 - 20,000 thousand views each. Sometimes even jumping upwards of 40,000. The madness of being able to (presumably) moderate that alone is mind boggling. And the moderation doesn't just go for her recent videos. She moderates ALL her videos comments. To be able to moderate all your videos, constantly, with 33,000 plus subs and 10,000 - 20,000 (sometimes more) views per videos - is got to be wild. She must be CONSTANTLY checking her comments. Like, all the time non-stop. This is mental illness my friends.


----------



## foodiebloobie (May 1, 2018)

foodbeautypastashrimps said:


> The time, and effort, to moderate a channel with 33,000 plus subscribers is insane. .



well she doesn't have a job or do anything outside of her apartment. She is just glued to her phone/computer all day so I think it's pretty easy for her to stay ontop of things like comments.

What I want to know is why her editing and videos are so damn ghetto. When she posted that lecture clip in her video yesterday she used some screen recording app. Didn't bother to crop anything out or even download the video and use it in her video. This is her ~ job ~ and she has shown she can make better quality content with her terrifying "nobody knows" channel so why is she giving us this shit? You can't subject me to watching you talk for 20+ min in that dark dungeon with that shitty webcam quality.


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (May 1, 2018)

So she posted after all....attention whore much? We all knew she couldn't stay away that long anyways. Oh Chantal...always so predictable. Lol
Lots of babble about changes, how she isnt a liar... while most likely lying in the same breath, same song and dance. Anybody else get the same vibes?? More excuses, more procrastination, no more trainer (big surprise).

 It's not even entertaining anymore to see what crap comes out of her mouth.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (May 1, 2018)

Mary Tyler Meltdown said:


> I'm a tad late but of course she gained.
> 
> Idk why she doesnt do keto as they let you eat shit like bacon and cheese all day as long as you avoid carbs. Keto is the most successful fatty rehab diet on the market for that reason.


She'd have to keep track of carbs and sugar intake in order for keto to work and she is adamantly opposed to tracking what she eats, for some reason.  Even the simplest diet requires some form of calorie and macro counting.  And Chantal isn't going to do it.



thejackal said:


> Everything else aside it really bothered me when she said "you think a heroin addict wakes up every day and has to deal with their disease"?
> 
> Surely she must be joking, how could anybody be so ignorant?  Anybody that has ever been even mildly addicted to any opiate knows that "starting your day" doesn't happen until you get your fix.


In addition to the ridiculous ideas people seem to have about "starvation mode" and confusion about what the thermogenics of eating really means, there is another cancerous idea in the weight loss community that is often used to avoid dieting: ending a food addiction is far harder than ending an alcohol or drug addiction because one can cut out intoxicants and survive but one must eat or one will die.  I think Chantal was parroting that idea, that her food addiction is worse since one cannot stop eating whereas one can stop using heroin. 

This notion that controlling food addiction is much harder is bullshit, of course.  An alcoholic goes into a restaurant that has a bar and there will be people drinking booze all around him but he orders water or a soda because he is in recovery.  He avoids bars where the sole activity is drinking, he tells his friends he is an alcoholic and that offering him a beer or pressuring him to drink will end the friendship because he values sobriety.  Fat people can do the same. 

No one became as fat as Chantal by eating a well-balanced, healthy diet.  Chantal got this fat devouring foods that feed her addiction, not her body.  In therapy or even in an honest evaluation of her life, she can determine trigger foods and avoid them like the plague.  There are so many foods available in North America, she can order all sorts of food online to be sent to her apartment.  She has a vast array of food choices available to her, the money to obtain them, the time to prepare them.  She can go the rest of her life and never again eat pizza, Arby's, enormous doughnuts, and all the other foods that are destroying her health.  She can avoid the foods that she is addicted to and uses to regulate her mood.  

It's hard.  No doubt about it.  You have to be brutal in your honesty with others as well as setting hard limits because it offends people, especially women, when you won't eat what is offered.  You have to train people around you to respect you and your bottom lines regarding food - that is actually the hardest part of beating food addiction.  After 90 days of refusing to eat foods that trigger you, the cravings mostly cease.  But Marge in accounting who brought cupcakes to work or your mom at Sunday dinner or your best friend who wants a Taco Bell run after a night of clubbing are harder to deal with.

But it can be done.  You can go the rest of your life not using heroin.  You can go the rest of your life not eating pizza, fast food, and sugary snacks.  So many fat people are deeply invested in the victim narrative, that their addiction is the hardest to treat because they must eat, and it becomes their excuse for failure.  I don't see Chantal ever nutting up and beating this.  She is in a free-fall at the moment, almost like she is having a nervous breakdown because people are telling her information she doesn't want to hear.  I can't imagine a personality like hers ever engaging in accountability and positive self-control.


----------



## GoodLard (May 1, 2018)

Keepitsimple7070 said:


> So she posted after all....attention whore much? We all knew she couldn't stay away that long anyways. Oh Chantal...always so predictable. Lol



Ha, she's so predictable. Can't stay out of that limelight.


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 1, 2018)

lol

thats it for her going away for few days


----------



## thejackal (May 1, 2018)

Morbidly obese and having dizzy spells?  Girl, please, go get checked for diabetes.

How does she manage to reach a new low every video now?  Now she ADMITS she hasn't been vegan the entire time.  And SHE WANTS ASSPATS FOR TRYING.

She doesn't think it's fair when people critique her for eating meat because she's TRYING. 

I can't even with her the last month.  She reaches a new absurdity every video.

People don't like HYPOCRISY chantal.  Most of us don't give half a fuck about veganism.  You paraded around like a big vegan peacock for the better part of a year and the entire time you were eating meat.  Fuck off with that noise.


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (May 1, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> lol
> 
> thats it for her going away for few days



She's back. 
color me fucking surprised.


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (May 1, 2018)

the like to dislike ratio on this latest vid has me giggling. She really is ALR 2.0. I'm wondering how many comments are filtered out/deleted each video these days.... anyway this couldn't be more entertaining XD


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (May 1, 2018)

"My true followers wouldn't call me a liar - for lying... I only lied for a week. Okay? That's not even lying. I'm not a con. I started a weightloss channel, that I want to make into my full job, and lied about my eating habits. But that doesn't mean I'm a liar or a con and if you was my real followers you wouldn't say those things about me"


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 1, 2018)

I guessed for the entire time this Vegan nonsense was just for the camera.
The lies this girl tells.
I'm not sure she can even tell the truth anymore. Her view of things is so distorted. She lies so often that to her, the lies become the truth.
She needs some serious help, that she will never go for.
My prediction remains, 400 pounds by June.


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (May 1, 2018)

thejackal said:


> Morbidly obese and having dizzy spells?  Girl, please, go get checked for diabetes.
> 
> How does she manage to reach a new low every video now?  Now she ADMITS she hasn't been vegan the entire time.  And SHE WANTS ASSPATS FOR TRYING.
> 
> ...



This last week has been beautiful. She really is becoming an amazing lolcow.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 1, 2018)

foodbeautypastashrimps said:


> "My true followers wouldn't call me a liar - for lying... I only lied for a week. Okay? That's not even lying. I'm not a con. I started a weightloss channel, that I want to make into my full job, and lied about my eating habits. But that doesn't mean I'm a liar or a con and if you was my real followers you wouldn't say those things about me"



Only lied for a week. Well, will you look at that, another lie.
She can't stop justifying lying & she's making it worse each time she opens her mouth.
She should have stood by her 'see you in a few days' post.


----------



## thejackal (May 1, 2018)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> I guessed for the entire time this Vegan nonsense was just for the camera.
> The lies this girl tells.
> *I'm not sure she can even tell the truth anymore. Her view of things is so distorted. She lies so often that to her, the lies become the truth.*
> She needs some serious help, that she will never go for.
> My prediction remains, 400 pounds by June.



Yep it really bothered me when she still would't admit that she was binging and eating meat the entire time she's been vlogging this "journey".

She wanted us to really believe that she was vegan and not binging the first two weeks.  Nobody believes that nonsense chantal.  And you're lying again, to our faces, baldfaced.

Addicts lie like they breathe, she's right about that.  And she's no exception.  Retarded, but no exception.

edit: damn ninja'd by thiswillbefun.


----------



## multiverse (May 1, 2018)

foodbeautypastashrimps said:


> "My true followers wouldn't call me a liar - for lying... I only lied for a week. Okay? That's not even lying. I'm not a con. I started a weightloss channel, that I want to make into my full job, and lied about my eating habits. But that doesn't mean I'm a liar or a con and if you was my real followers you wouldn't say those things about me"


Nonono, you don't understand, lying and hiding things and lying about lying is a symptom of her Super Bad Addiction™  so if you point it out and make her feel bad, you are making a sick person get worse! 

How long until Chantal ditches her beloved heroin comparisons in favor of  "you guys, addiction is a real disease just like cancer, would you ever criticize someone with cancer? Lying is a symptoms of my disease, and making me feel bad about it is like taking chemo from someone!"


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 1, 2018)

another thing that YTT posters have pointed out is how she absolutely must be in serious debt. No work and she eats all these take outs, goes shopping a lot, buys a lot of useless crap, buys 30$ body washes. No way she makes decent money on youtube, I mean I know there are youtubers out there who do but they have 10 x more subscribers. Divine Munchies has over 300k subs and even she admits she struggles financially since youtubing is her only "job". Especially that more and more people use ad blocks.

Jabba has admitted to racking up debt previously due to living a life she couldn't afford. I'm wondering if she's using credit cards to fund her sad existence.

 But reckless spending and reckless eating indicate an emotional wreck in some serious need of a therapy, add to that angry outbursts and childish obsessiveness when it comes to monitoring her comments and she makes Amber Lynn look like an example of an emotionally healthy individual.

BTW, did anyone notice her email address under the videos for "business enquiries". Haha wtf, what business enquiries, the only one she might get is if somebody wants to hire her as a bouncy castle for a kids party.


----------



## KiwiConvert (May 1, 2018)

Good ole' Chantal....a master at finding excuses and reasons why she can't or won't do what she said she would, blah blah blah.  In this video, she blabs about how her huge cysts are suddenly bothering her too badly to exercise (cysts that have always been there, and that she could have removed with a surgery but chooses not to), she blabs about how she is "so tired of" meal planning and getting healthy (yet she has yet to actually do any meal planning at all or lose even a pound of weight), how she will have total transparency from now on and always share when she "messes up" (like she hasn't been completely binging for the last 3 days without sharing crap), and, the best one:

How she doesn't understand why people keep telling her to eat meat, since her "vegan diet' is "really important to her" and she thinks that "eating that way will really help me".  Bitch, you gained 6 pounds "eating that way" in about 2 weeks - do you KNOW how hard it is for someone your size to gain so much??  You have to be eating MAD calories.  Truth is, people don't give a shit whether you eat meat or not, but they see that veganism obviously doesn't work for you, and are just trying to open your dumb head to see that there are other options that might actually work.  How in the world is that "disrespectful" to you?  Truth is, Chantal is the biggest troll of them all.  She is trolling her followers with all these goals that she has no intention of actually following.  This is a good way for her to earn money by laying on her bed doing nothing (her self admitted favorite thing to do) while eating all the fried "vegan" carbs that she wants to, and not actually have to go out, get a job, get healthy, ect.


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (May 1, 2018)

The addiction narrative is getting pretty old. It's just so stupid. You are saying, with complete seriousness, that you cramming burger king down your gullet is comparable to heroin addiction. Actual, biological changing, mind altering, heroin addiction. As opposed to your need to eat hamburgers. That's pretty wild. It cracks me up how well we got these people pegged. We knew she'd be back today. We knew she was binging off camera. She's just so damn pathetic. How is your life complete turmoil over hamburgers. You have no job, yet you have a income. You have a place to live. You have a boyfriend. The only "woe" in your life is being able to resist fast food. And you are taking victimhood to levels I've never seen before. Jesus lady. Take a step back.


----------



## thejackal (May 1, 2018)

the chantal dictionary:

_non gmo, whole food, plant based diet _-- eating any fried carb imaginable and then binching on burgers and pizza every other day
_so guys_ -- the expression one uses to express regret after eating a small village's days calories in one sitting for youtube sheckels
_what works for me_ -- what doesn't work for you (see, "Constanza George with the Opposite")
_trying my hardest_ -- not trying at all
_haters and trolls_ -- mostly well intention'd people that give her thoughtful advice (eg kiwis)
_loyal followers_ -- sycophants, asspatters and fat fetishists that chantal awards a "heart" to in her comments
_promises _______  -- won't keep ____ promise
_that's all I gotta say_ -- not all she has to say
_time for self reflection_ -- time to do nothing positive, not even a single one, in any given day, often followed by _tomorrow_.
_I'm a food addict_ -- meaningless tautology, almost a tic


----------



## DuckSucker (May 1, 2018)

multiverse said:


> A food addict must make this choice at every meal for the rest of their lives. You can abstain from alcohol or drugs completely in order to minimize temptation, but everyone has to eat. No one needs to binge, however.
> 
> So Chantal, in the short term, what you face is MUCH easier than what a heroin addict faces. They're going to require hospital care, or someone to look after them, 24/7 for the better part of a month. They'll require iv nutrition. They'll be so ill, they'll beg for death repeatedly.


Not even that but even if you are an addict and you relapse, that doesnt mean you just give up and go back to how you were before (eventually starting "your journey" over--you dont get do overs, it's ongoing). Even if you dont want to change you can still restrain yourself. Maybe not heroin where you get hardcore withdrawal symptoms where you need like methadone, but... Saying youre "powerless" against your addiction is just as bad as doing nothing about it.


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (May 2, 2018)

Annnnnnnd she’s disabled the likes/dislikes.

I am getting quite the chuckle out of this weird obsessive need to control the narrative. Shes probably sitting at the computer completely red eyed and blurry by now. Like damn girl. Look away from the screen. You cannot moderate the kind of traffic your channel is getting by yourself. Or maybe you can if you’re a nut job like Chantal. Pretty soon she’s gonna have the block bots like Steve shives lol


----------



## 89elbees (May 2, 2018)

Most lolcows lack basic self-awareness, but Chantal is just on another level at this point. There are just no words. Back within 24 hours after professing she'd be off the internet for a few days, quit the trainer, vegan but not vegan but it's the thought that counts guys. And how'd we know this would happen? Probably because it's happened several times before and will happen again and again and again. 

AL got some fancy gifs when she broke 500 pounds. I hope a more talented farmer than myself has something lined up for when Chantal breaks 400 here in a month or so.


----------



## YouTubeyStar (May 2, 2018)

“I never do anything to hurt anybody” 

Threatened to get your old friend’s kids taken away bc she confirmed to us you’re a mean-spirited idiot.

Called your sister a cunty re.tard bc people commented on how pretty she is. 

Regularly shame people for their eating habits under the guise of being a healthy plant based eater. In reality, binging wildly, and on animal products every single day. 

I am also so proud of Chantal for blossoming into the morbidly obese neckless lolcow we all deserve.


----------



## Blue Roses (May 2, 2018)

I'll give her this: she's probably the only human on the planet to describe heroin as "succulent." Succulent heroin. Chantal is a special poet.


----------



## A Owl (May 2, 2018)

Blue Roses said:


> I'll give her this: she's probably the only human on the planet to describe heroin as "succulent." Succulent heroin. Chantal is a special poet.



"succulent heroin right in your face" needs to be a random.txt!


----------



## XXIchic (May 2, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> More blah blah blah blah blah coming from Chantal's mouth




Every video of hers has turned into a Chantal sermon. It's very hard to listen to her ramble on and on into the air about literally nothing. She has nothing of value to add to anything/anywhere. Honestly Bibi seems just as worse, he's obviously not working hard for that green card if he won't support her let alone talk or look at her. What humans they both are. He's atleast a little more likeable than Chantal though, I'll give him that.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (May 2, 2018)

Does Chantal have a CPAP machine?  I ask because with her neck as fat as it is, dollars to donuts (eaten in car while nervously watching passersby) she has sleep apnea.  When I see her in full body shots it's sobering.  She looks like a snowman, her head appearing as if it is sitting atop her shoulders.  If she and Bibi still share a room and a bed, I bet he seldom gets much sleep with her snoring and grunting as her girth slowly strangles her.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 2, 2018)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> Does Chantal have a CPAP machine?  I ask because with her neck as fat as it is, dollars to donuts (eaten in car while nervously watching passersby) she has sleep apnea.  When I see her in full body shots it's sobering.  She looks like a snowman, her head appearing as if it is sitting atop her shoulders.  If she and Bibi still share a room and a bed, I bet he seldom gets much sleep with her snoring and grunting as her girth slowly strangles her.



Yes, she does. There are a few video's where she just rolled out of bed & set herself down in front of the camera, & the marks from the mask were all over her face. She just laughed about them.


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (May 2, 2018)

foodbeautypastashrimps said:


> View attachment 439948
> 
> 
> Annnnnnnd she’s disabled the likes/dislikes.


Right on cue! Like we've all said, Chantal is completely snowballing because she can't control the narrative. Her comment under that vid is
"Thank goodness everyday the sun comes up and a new day begins..another chance for redemption.".... she forgot to add "and everyone needs to forgive me already, if you were a loyal follower you wouldn't down vote my video guiseee!"
I will admit part of me was hoping she was being genuine during those first 25 days (who doesn't love a success story... even if it's from our fav lolcow) but what has transpired in these past few days has reminded me that, thats not going to happen Chantal, and by golly has she made it incredibly entertaining. I feel like we need a compilation of all the starts and stops of her "weight loss journey" that'd be hilarious.


----------



## foodiebloobie (May 2, 2018)

Yeah she's right she faces her "addiction" every day and can't avoid it but she has to choose her health over fast food. She just doesn't care. Like she said in that one video "This is worth being fat".

 She still didn't blatantly say whether or not she ate meat. She dances around it because she doesn't want to get any flack from her vegan followers. She just admitted to eating cheese and "fast food/non vegan". I mean it is obvious as she goes on about how she has been a meat eater her whole life but she won't own up to anyone. She comes across as extremely disingenuous in this recent video.

 I had a good kek at the nurse telling her to go on 20 minute walks a day. They know she won't lose weight.


----------



## Ungern (May 2, 2018)

At this point she can't outright admit to eating meat. It's not only that the usual army of angry vegan cultists would flood her comment section, but also non-vegan followers would get pissed, and rightfully so. She just linked a vegan documentary about animal suffering in her day 26 video and moralized about how she could never even force herself to eating meat again, knowing what she knows - admitting the next day that she actually doesn't give a shit and stuffed herself with meat and animal products all along would be a whole new level of dishonesty and hypocrisy.

It seems like more of her supportive followers are getting fed up with the same old excuses anyway, she's getting some mildly critical suggestions instead of unconditional asspats. Or maybe Chantal is just asleep and these comments will disappear later because of their "negativity".


----------



## Can I get an Amen? (May 2, 2018)

So that comment came from s food/opiate addict (nice) who has managed to gain control, lose 130lbs, and kick opiates. Shame, shame Chantal. Nothing to say to that girl??


----------



## foodiebloobie (May 2, 2018)

Well the thing is she wants to say she's being transparent now and she's going to be honest about her binges moving forward but she wants to avoid more criticism through avoidance. 
Failing to admit that she was eating meat even though anyone can tell she has been eating meat just continues to make her look like a liar and deepens the mistrust in the relationship with her audience.


----------



## Faggot Gift (May 2, 2018)

foodiebloobie said:


> Well the thing is she wants to say she's being transparent now and she's going to be honest about her binges moving forward but she wants to avoid more criticism through avoidance.
> Failing to admit that she was eating meat even though anyone can tell she has been eating meat just continues to make her look like a liar and deepens the mistrust in the relationship with her audience.



Even what she's being transparent about is just ridiculous. She says in this video "there's no rush" which is just delusional, that's why the only top comments are her sycophants.

EDIT: Also the classic "I don't need a trainer, I'm not ready yet and I know what's best for me" excuse that literally everyone on My 600lbs Life uses at least once.


----------



## 89elbees (May 2, 2018)

Faggot Gift said:


> Even what she's being transparent about is just ridiculous. She says in this video "there's no rush" which is just delusional, that's why the only top comments are her sycophants.
> 
> EDIT: Also the classic "I don't need a trainer, I'm not ready yet and I know what's best for me" excuse that literally everyone on My 600lbs Life uses at least once.



If you knew what was best for you, you wouldn't be pushing 400 pounds


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (May 2, 2018)

Faggot Gift said:


> Am I the only person who gets triggered whenever people say "weight loss journey". It sounds so fucking pretentious and self-important lol, just put down the fucking cheeseburgers sometime, there you've reached the end of your journey
> 
> EDIT: I think the phrasing helps justify people like Chantal and AL b/c they can say "well a JOURNEY has bumps in the road sometimes" ignoring the fact that they're morbidly obese so this is the wrong journey to be going at this point if it has so many bumps



I completely agree. Between her and Amber (and a select few other youtubers) the “weight loss journey” rant is like nails on a chalk board. I think ived heard it so many times. That and the “day ones”


----------



## MrFortuneCookieFarts (May 2, 2018)

Does anyone know the song she uses in her intro? That synth is pretty sweet.


----------



## LightEmittingDiode (May 2, 2018)

MrFortuneCookieFarts said:


> Does anyone know the song she uses in her intro? That synth is pretty sweet.


It's "Chantal" by Tonetta.


----------



## Can I get an Amen? (May 2, 2018)

LightEmittingDiode said:


> It's "Chantal" by Tonetta.



Reminds me of Buffalo Bill. Silence of the Lambs...


----------



## 89elbees (May 2, 2018)

LightEmittingDiode said:


> It's "Chantal" by Tonetta.



Does... does this fine specimen have his own thread here? How did Buffalo Bill v2 skate by unnoticed?


----------



## multiverse (May 2, 2018)

89elbees said:


> Does... does this fine specimen have his own thread here? How did Buffalo Bill v2 skate by unnoticed?


She does, her name is Tonetta

https://kiwifarms.is/threads/tonett...ers-tonetta777-tonetta4eva-tonetone444.37066/


----------



## MrFortuneCookieFarts (May 2, 2018)

LightEmittingDiode said:


> It's "Chantal" by Tonetta.



This is the male version of Nasim Aghdam


----------



## multiverse (May 2, 2018)

MrFortuneCookieFarts said:


> This is the male version of Nasim Aghdam


How dare u.  Tonetta is a beautiful rock goddess, and I won't hear a word said against her. It's not her fault she's a sucker for large bottomed women making song requests. Just go to her thread and enjoy!


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (May 2, 2018)

LightEmittingDiode said:


> It's "Chantal" by Tonetta.



LMFAOOOO I love this so much.



Can I get an Amen? said:


> Reminds me of Buffalo Bill. Silence of the Lambs...



Somebody should edit it with them wild horses playing


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 2, 2018)

Faggot Gift said:


> Speaking as someone who lost a lot of weight, there are definitely peaks and bumps but more along the lines of "oh my weight plateud at this level time to talk to a dietician, reduce junk food and increase my workout regimen", not "I'm so heavy I break chairs and sofas and I could die of a heart attack anytime but everyone fucks up when they're trying to get better -eats 5th big mac-". It's why people like Chantal and AL think that buying FitBits and writing your "trigger foods" (for fuck's sake) in a journal actually helps anything, they think that it's all part of their stupid fucking journey and the actual hard part will come later. Like someone said earlier your entire life is a fucking journey.



Buying fitbits, fitness gadgets, journals, work out clothes and fancy water bottles gives them an illusion that they are doing something about their weight loss. If I was that fat I wouldnt be looking for XXXXXL Fabletics or Lulu Lemon outfits because thats just fucking embarrassing, I would wear the baggiest plain t shirt and sweatpants I could find to make myself invisible. When Chantal filmed herself trying on work out clothes I cringed hard, why would you wanna put shiny skin tight neon colored stuff on when you're a fucking mammoth and can't even work out. All you can do after is get on the treadmill at the lowest speed and look like a giant huffing and puffing teletubby. 

Chantal should use Tonetta's "Yummy yummy pizza" as her inro song, more relevant lol


----------



## Babaloo (May 2, 2018)

foodbeautypastashrimps said:


> She's back.
> color me fucking surprised.



Ok. I’m never giving her a view again. And if I watch here...she doesn’t get the view, right?

And holy shit with the excuses. She is very careful to use vague language about whether the doctor actually advised her not to exercise or if she decided herself. The sheer laziness of this bitch is astounding. 

She parrots back all of the advice “haters”give her CONSTANTLY and acts like she just thought of it her self! She needs to get her head straight before her body...o rly, bitch??? How many times has that shit been said??? Ugh. I can’t even with her.


----------



## thejackal (May 2, 2018)

Good luck:


----------



## Rabbit Bones (May 2, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> fuck that not watching this drivel lol, can someone do a summary? I will jump out of the window if i need to sit through 16 minutes of her rambling about the same crap again


The summary posters in this thread are the best people. Chantal is one of those cows I like to follow, but I can't stand watching her videos.


----------



## YouTubeyStar (May 2, 2018)

Oh my god what a literal gigantic idiot. $600 a month for training. When she isn’t losing weight and she doesn’t even need to exercise to lose weight rn.


----------



## Anna230760 (May 2, 2018)

RECAP Day 28: (You're welcome, guys )

Starts with her in what looks like only a bra, gag. Her usual sitting in the same spot rambling, "Welcome to day 28."

Change of plans folks, she's keeping the trainer. This B gives me whiplash. She gets training three times a week, starts again on Friday, LOL. She says it's $600 a month. It's an investment in her herself, blah, blah, blah. More rambling, spews her usual buzz words, boring.

She's not giving the negativity any attention for the millionth time. Uh-huh.

She's going to counseling tomorrow, pics or it didn't happen Chantal.

She's going to make a list of her triggers, and avoid them. Uh-huh. Promises transparency, uh-huh.

She states a goal to lose 100 pounds in six months, again. She will weigh in Friday, and every Friday.

Awknowledges the haters, two minutes after stating she's not going to. LOL.

She added up how much money she spends on food in a month, won't give us the number but says it's "A lot."

Oh dear lord, she's purchasing homemade pre packaged organic vegan food for lunch and dinner. How lazy is she? YOU DONT WORK, COOK FOR YOUSELF!!

Says she's going to juice fast all day tomorrow, sure. Flashes cheap glasses she bought from the dollar store.

More boring rambling we've heard over and over. More empty promises, more excuses.

Admits she ignored her trainers phone calls and the trainer and the manager called her to inspire her. Yeah it's not that they want your money, Chantal.

Sooooooooo boring. Probably her most boring vid yet.


----------



## 89elbees (May 2, 2018)

Already back with the trainer. jfc. The manager had a long talk with her and convinced her to stick with it. This is obviously because the manager genuinely cares about her, and not because she's paying $600 goddamned dollars a month to walk on a treadmill 3 times a week.


----------



## thejackal (May 2, 2018)

START:

[No bra, in that same black night gown as yesterday and her hair is in a poop bun and she has makeup half on from yesterday]

she's keeping the trainer.  they talked her into continuing to waste money at their gym.  the manager personally intervened and called her.

she's paying $600/m FOR TRAINING.  But that doesn't matter, because she's going to save at least that much not eating out.  It's an "investment in herself."  she thinks it's worth it.  (ed: even though later on she says you can't outrun a bad diet)

the gym manager "really cares" about her and she had a really good talk with him.  he flattered her and said with her platform she "has a chance to do something amazing".  she needs to ignore the haydurs.

her trainer is "very compassionate".

TOMORROW (ed: stop me if you've heard that before) she's going to start counseling.  she's taking back control.  she needs to be accountable and responsible.  she's going to push harder.  

she still wants to lose 100lbs in six months.  Even though she hasn't lost a single pound and has actually gained weight in the last month.  she needs to lose 4.1 lbs a week to meet her goal.  she's going to weigh in every Friday.

she's doing this [weight loss journey] for us as well as her.  she can't just quit on "the people she inspires".

she added up all the money the spends on food and it's a lot.  it's because she doesn't meal prep and cook.  so in order to fix this spending problem SHE BOUGHT TEN PRE-PREPARED MEALS.  She picks it up on Sunday.  From some local place.

she's going to make herself a smoothie every morning.  she's going to be juicing and intermittent fasting.  she's starting...TOMORROW.

she bought EIGHT juice glasses.  She didn't buy them at Wal Mart but another place because Wal Mart gives her anxiety.  She'll have them ready...TOMORROW.

Understands "fully" she can't work off a bad diet at the gym.

Everytime she fails (and gains weight) she gets stronger and learns more about herself.  She's learned "so much" and doesn't see her current weight "as a failure".

there are over 30k watching her and being honest is scary.  she promises to be transparent and honest with us in the future.  being a liar is worse than messing up on the diet.  [ed: why not both...?]

"you can't just say things you have to do them, you know what I mean?"

TOMORROW she'll have the juices ready and will show us then.

She thanks her trainer and the manager at the gym.  It's not just about money they genuinely care about her.

she thanks her viewers for their support but "the internet is not real life" and she "needs someone personally in her life" for support. [ed: again, one wonders if she has conflated her trainer with a new boyfriend]

"thank you for watching, those of you that are still watching".

END


----------



## hungryhippo (May 2, 2018)

Talking in her fake sweet voice again, so incredibly two-faced. Once again, she's all talk and no walk. Oh wait, I forgot, she can't.


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 2, 2018)

i looked at tonetta's videos (he's a gem) and she posts under every video of his telling everyone he wrote Chantal song for her. So she requested it 8 years ago? or is it another one of her lies?


----------



## wheelpower (May 2, 2018)

Thank you @thejackal and @Anna230760, you're doing god's work

So how the hell is she affording the 600$ a month on training plus groceries every 2-3 days, rent, car insurance and of course her binges. YT cannot be paying for all of this and I don't think Bibi makes a ton of money. I'm guessing credit cards?


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (May 2, 2018)

Omg not again?!! Not again...so now shes going to spend all that money on the trainer, and on the prepared meals which will most likely sit in the fridge after the first one she tries in a vlog, and then on top of that she'll spend money on Burger King, or Big Macs or whatever she goes out to binge on yet again. Did she not learn that this stuff doesnt work for her after the 12th time? Lol. Wow. She loves to waste money....also why did she have to buy new cups ??? What about all the other cups or glasses shes shown that were gonna change her life? But I'm sure I'm wrong...its the new cups she needs to make it work this time. LOL. Oh Chantal!


----------



## thejackal (May 2, 2018)

Keepitsimple7070 said:


> Omg not again?!! Not again...so now shes going to spend all that money on the trainer, and on the prepared meals which will most likely sit in the fridge after the first one she tries in a vlog, and then on top of that she'll spend money on Burger King, or Big Macs or whatever she goes out to binge on yet again. Did she not learn that this stuff doesnt work for her after the 12th time? Lol. Wow. She loves to waste money....also why did she have to buy new cups ??? What about all the other cups or glasses shes shown that were gonna change her life? But I'm sure I'm wrong...its the new cups she needs to make it work this time. LOL. Oh Chantal!



I really think that at this point her and AL are going to be roommates and possibly dating in 2020 while on a Lifetime/E show that comes on at 1 AM with the lead sponsor a scooter company.

Any longtime follower of both knows there are major differences between the two -- but they are utterly (or do I mean, udderlly, teehee!) the same in almost every way about food.

They cannot control themselves, they spend every waking minute of life thinking about food, and they spend a large portion of their disposable (or not so) income on either food, weight loss, or general "wellness".  They have many of the same excuses and so on and on.

_____________________

I hope that Chantal goes back to mixing in mukbangs (she says she is, SO DO IT BITCH [ed: sorry that was the a-log monster]) because I'm not really sure how many more of these "vlogs" I can take.  I know she's trying to "crossover" now but FFS if she wants a bunch of upvotes and ass pats why doesn't she just smoke a joint and do a mucho burrito car mukbang, "vegan" of course?

She needs a channel consultant.  One thing AL is better at is giving the audience red meat -- haydurs and "loyal followers" a like.


----------



## Chandra (May 2, 2018)

I know that Tonetta does her intro and she comments on all of his videos bragging about it but I cannot for the life of me figure out the lyrics. I hear:  

“Chantal’s the babe” and then something something.. maybe the fact that the opening lines are a lie makes it hard for me to hear what’s actually being said.


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (May 2, 2018)

Damn. That personal trainer and gym manager are milking the fuck out of her. If it wasn’t evident before she even made a note that her doctor told her not to excercise and the trainer is saying “no no keep paying me we will be mindful” and the trainer and gym manager watch her videos? What the fuck? She promoting her channel in real life for asspats. Pathetic. That trainer is getting paid 600 a month to watch her waddle on a treadmill lmao. When the meme videos come out about her they should have a “journey” ding counter for how much she says it.

Edit: lmaooo @ the phrase “ m I l k I n g “  turning into jerking off




 


Yeah you guys. It’s a journey. I’mma work real hard not to eat 3,000 plus calories. I have a trainer, gym manager, and therapist and are working around the clock with me to keep me from sucking down Burger King. 

It just sounds asinine. By god woman. Have a little restraint. I cannot believe how much she is eating. Just a SMALL amount of restraint and you would lose weight. Or at the least maintain. It’s so wild the amount of food they have to eat to gain. I mean it’s upwards of 3,000 plus calories. But what’s really annoying is this “A-DICK-SHUN” can you imagine being bibi and seeing this fat slob of a woman rocking back and fourth in the corner of the room bitching constantly about haters and cheeseburgers and how life is so hard because you can’t stop eating Big Macs and here you are having to hustle for a green card lmao


----------



## 89elbees (May 2, 2018)

Chandra said:


> I know that Tonetta does her intro and she comments on all of his videos bragging about it but I cannot for the life of me figure out the lyrics. I hear:
> 
> “Chantal’s the babe” and then something something.. maybe the fact that the opening lines are a lie makes it hard for me to hear what’s actually being said.



"Chantal's the babe I'm singin' to" is what I hear, but I'm not fluent in tranny lolcow so forgive me if this is incorrect


----------



## DongMiguel (May 3, 2018)

The sad thing is, Tonetta is infinitely more enjoyable to watch than anything Chantal has put out.


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (May 3, 2018)

As for the gym manager calling her to convince her not to cancel, I know for a fact that the particular gym she goes to will use the manager calling you as a tactic to make you keep paying for the training. Once youre in, they make it hard for you to get out, and a lot of people fall for it. First hand experience is how I know. Its not because the trainer, let alone the manager care anything more about Chantal than any other random person paying $600/month for sub par training. They're happy taking her money, and even more so if she doesnt show up. So for the low low price of $600/ month she gets her ego stroked from another source and the gym laughs all the way to the bank...Wow


----------



## Gawdamit (May 3, 2018)

Those prepared meals she's buying are going to be portion controlled. She's not going to like that because she's use to eating large portions. Are they just vegan meals or are they diet vegan meals?


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 3, 2018)

Back to the trainer, who I thought she said her Doctor was not in favor of. Chantal used her cyst excuse just a few days ago for pain & tiredness, called & spoke to the nurse at her Dr's office & they agreed training is not a good idea. Walking each day was the way to go.
So, which is the lie? The pain, Doctor/Nurse or the trainer?

Someone will need to tell me how juicing will replace Burger King because of new plastic glasses.
Someone will need to tell me how these lunch/dinner meals will replace Burger King too.
And for the love of God, she's going to stick with this fake Vegan nonsense?
Chantal -you are not Vegan. Stop lying about it already.

Again no measurements. No meal plan. No calorie count. No steps. These last few days she barely left the house. Smeared make up, no gym, dirty hair, same clothes. So, what is she eating?
How many take out delivery boys have come to her door?
Where is all that transparency?

Everything is tomorrow.
My prediction remains, 400 pounds by June.



Gawdamit said:


> Those prepared meals she's buying are going to be portion controlled. She's not going to like that because she's use to eating large portions. Are they just vegan meals or are they diet vegan meals?



I wouldn't be surprised if she ate them all in 3 days.


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (May 3, 2018)

Keepitsimple7070 said:


> As for the gym manager calling her to convince her not to cancel, I know for a fact that the particular gym she goes to will use the manager calling you as a tactic to make you keep paying for the training. Once youre in, they make it hard for you to get out, and a lot of people fall for it. First hand experience is how I know. Its not because the trainer, let alone the manager care anything more about Chantal than any other random person paying $600/month for sub par training. They're happy taking her money, and even more so if she doesnt show up. So for the low low price of $600/ month she gets her ego stroked from another source and the gym laughs all the way to the bank...Wow




Why particular gym does she go too?



ThisWillBeFun said:


> Back to the trainer, who I thought she said her Doctor was not in favor of. Chantal used her cyst excuse just a few days ago for pain & tiredness, called & spoke to the nurse at her Dr's office & they agreed training is not a good idea. Walking each day was the way to go.
> So, which is the lie? The pain, Doctor/Nurse or the trainer?
> 
> Someone will need to tell me how juicing will replace Burger King because of new plastic glasses.
> ...




I agree she is making it way to fucking complicated. Nothing will change. Vegan, juicing, special vegan program meal thingy, trainers, doctors - first all how does she afford all this. And second Chantal just eat.... less. It’s that simple. Count calories. Eat 500 under TDEE. Bam. Done. Simple. Easy. Enough with jumping hoops just to fall on your face. I have, aside from Amber, seen somebody make eating less look so complicated.


----------



## Babaloo (May 3, 2018)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Back to the trainer, who I thought she said her Doctor was not in favor of. Chantal used her cyst excuse just a few days ago for pain & tiredness, called & spoke to the nurse at her Dr's office & they agreed training is not a good idea. Walking each day was the way to go.
> So, which is the lie? The pain, Doctor/Nurse or the trainer?
> 
> Someone will need to tell me how juicing will replace Burger King because of new plastic glasses.
> ...



It’s definitely hard to keep track of the lies. She seems to do everything in her power to have others take on the burden of her health— doctors, trainers, nurses, manager, etc.—and try to skirt actually doing the boring work of losing weight. 

Again with the lofty, unattainable goal of 100lbs in six months! If she NEVER cheated on this “journey” — 50 lbs would be possible, but difficult and BORING. She can’t seem to get that losing weight isn’t exciting. 

And the sweet, baby voice. No, bitch, no—we’ve all heard your real voice. Stop it.


----------



## Gawdamit (May 3, 2018)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Back to the trainer, who I thought she said her Doctor was not in favor of. Chantal used her cyst excuse just a few days ago for pain & tiredness, called & spoke to the nurse at her Dr's office & they agreed training is not a good idea. Walking each day was the way to go.
> So, which is the lie? The pain, Doctor/Nurse or the trainer?
> 
> Someone will need to tell me how juicing will replace Burger King because of new plastic glasses.
> ...



I don't believe her when she said she called her doctor about exercising with her cysts. That's another lie she used to get out of going to the gym


----------



## LightEmittingDiode (May 3, 2018)

Chandra said:


> I know that Tonetta does her intro and she comments on all of his videos bragging about it but I cannot for the life of me figure out the lyrics. I hear:
> 
> “Chantal’s the babe” and then something something.. maybe the fact that the opening lines are a lie makes it hard for me to hear what’s actually being said.


Chantal by Tonetta was uploaded 8 years ago.. How delusional is this bitch?


----------



## Gawdamit (May 3, 2018)

Babaloo said:


> It’s definitely hard to keep track of the lies. She seems to do everything in her power to have others take on the burden of her health— doctors, trainers, nurses, manager, etc.—and try to skirt actually doing the boring work of losing weight.
> 
> Again with the lofty, unattainable goal of 100lbs in six months! If she NEVER cheated on this “journey” — 50 lbs would be possible, but difficult and BORING. She can’t seem to get that losing weight isn’t exciting.
> 
> And the sweet, baby voice. No, bitch, no—we’ve all heard your real voice. Stop it.




It's easy to keep track of her lies .... don't believe everything/anything she says


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 3, 2018)

foodbeautypastashrimps said:


> Damn. That personal trainer and gym manager are jerking off the fuck out of her. If it wasn’t evident before she even made a note that her doctor told her not to excercise and the trainer is saying “no no keep paying me we will be mindful” and the trainer and gym manager watch her videos? What the fuck? She promoting her channel in real life for asspats. Pathetic. That trainer is getting paid 600 a month to watch her waddle on a treadmill lmao. When the meme videos come out about her they should have a “journey” ding counter for how much she says it.
> 
> Edit: lmaooo @ the phrase “ m I l k I n g “  turning into jerking off



I just watched the first few minutes of day 28 & got to the part of the manager & trainer calling her to urge her to stay with them.
The part that made me laugh out loud? When she said they told her she had an opportunity to use her platform to do something amazing. Really? I'd like them to tell me if they ever heard of Chantal the big You-Tube star before they took her $600.
What platform? A bunch of fatties enabling her every day by telling her how great she's doing?

She needs to listen to her Doctor, not some trainer/therapist charging her $600 to walk.
I think I'll read the recaps (thank you everyone for them) instead of watching the rest. Just the first 4 minutes was too much to take.


----------



## liliput (May 3, 2018)

Juice cleanses, lmao. (Sugary) juice is the last thing Chantal needs. All of these platitudes, while typical of her, are getting very ingratiating - those Mason jars she was showing off, argh. Cringed hard at that because I doubt she's at a happy point in her life, probably the lowest she could be with lying to herself and others about her weight loss "journey".

Where's Bibi in all of this? You'd think a supportive spouse would make an effort to show their face in a video, congratulating or showing some kind of affection towards her. Then again, roommates rarely do.


----------



## CHINARED (May 3, 2018)

Im new here, although Ive been here before reading about AmberLynn. I decided to join because Chantal makes me lose my shit. I too was one that really liked her about 5 months ago when I first found her. But now I just wanna slap the logic into her head. 

Do you think she doesnt wanna see a therapist (to be open & rawher words) because her childhood consisted of getting molested/raped???

And why does she insist about talking about shitting all the time?
Im so DISGUSTED with her now, I cant even fake write something nice. Shes so greedy & nasty while shes eating. Those moans and eye rolls, creepy shit!! She gives all big people a bad name. Not all bigger/heavier people eat with such gluttony. 
Ive grown to dislike her immensely in such a short period of time.


----------



## Babaloo (May 3, 2018)

CHINARED said:


> Im new here, although Ive been here before reading about AmberLynn. I decided to join because Chantal makes me lose my shit. I too was one that really liked her about 5 months ago when I first found her. But now I just wanna slap the logic into her head.
> 
> Do you think she doesnt wanna see a therapist (to be open & rawher words) because her childhood consisted of getting molested/raped???
> 
> ...



Yep. I’m in the same boat. I read what people wrote about Amberlynn — who I actually have some sympathy for, by the way. She’s a mess too—but infinitely more likeable! I will give Amberlynn views because I kinda feel bad for her.

Chantal is a whole other delusional know-it-all. No longer giving her views. No way. Watching her on YT is painful—the moans, the fucking fake “hee hee” giggle, the gross HUGE bites, all of the mental health that she refuses to address...and the constant stream of lies. It’s like verbal diarrhoea. And the contradictions within the same video! Does she not watch what she’s posting? 

I’m glad I found this place because I was also losing my shit.


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (May 3, 2018)

@CHINARED and @Babaloo , I too was a former supporter of our lolcow. In fact, many of  us here were. Somehow i believed she was genuine. It really does take  a special type of person to be able to turn so many supporters in to HAY-DURS, so quickly. You'd think she'd see the overall trend and realize that she's the problem, but nope it's everyone else. We're all the bad guys. It makes me laugh now, the woman is incapable of change and is overall just a nasty human both in her habits and in her actions. 


What are our predictions for the next vid? and for the 365 days of vlogging? in a year i expect her to be 415+ lbs


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 3, 2018)

Aaaahahahahaha


----------



## Nachtalb (May 3, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> Aaaahahahahaha




Oh boiiiii get the popcorn ready


----------



## CHINARED (May 3, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> Aaaahahahahaha


 This guy is hysterical,  thanks for showing him to me. Once a pictures on the Net, its public.
Hes got her down to a T.


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (May 3, 2018)

Yessss the Zachary video. Providing excellent commentary on those two cows. It cracks me up how witty is he. I really like his humor. He’s very sly, and quick with his criticisms. And he’s actually not that mean spirited. He never makes fun of their looks or below the belt stuff like that. But he does, in a classy way, provide tasteful comedy on the very ugly manner they conduct himself. The Chantal journey. Ugh. I know what you mean Zach. I am really starting to developer a trigger of disgust for the word “journey”


----------



## Lisbethsalamander1 (May 3, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> Aaaahahahahaha



I fucking love Zach he is such a Savage. Chantal is going to have a mental breakdown


----------



## crunchysalty (May 3, 2018)

Nachtalb said:


> Oh boiiiii get the popcorn ready


This guy needs to become a kiwi.


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (May 3, 2018)

foodbeautypastashrimps said:


> Why particular gym does she go too?


Good Life


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (May 3, 2018)

Lisbethsalamander1 said:


> I fucking love Zach he is such a Savage. Chantal is going to have a mental breakdown



I have feeling he low key is haha


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 3, 2018)

Well hello there guys, I'm new and registered just to talk about our favorite lolcow because just like @Babaloo said, I'm gonna lose my shit if I keep watching her videos without being able to bitch a bit about it.

And just like @CHINARED and @FUUUDYBUUUTYYY  I'm an old supporter of Chantal. I truly believed she would blow our minds with everything she achieved this past 20+ days... but I'm over it now. If it was her first try / lies I would think it was a bump on the new and hard road she took in April... but it's at least the 3rd time she starts a new life / new journey and not only does she fail (nothing wrong with that if she keeps trying, right?) but every time the trainwreck gets bigger. No more encouragements from me. All I see is a lying bitch who keeps saying the same thing over and over without doing any real effort (while believing she does).

I also wanted to share a comment I found under Zack's first video about Chantal. While this girl is a bit too much in the whole "bouhou hou poor Chantal, it's a food addiction" for my taste, she has a few valid points. Chantal will never lose a single pound until she steps back in reality.

But reality means being accountable and making real efforts...










Anyway I'm off to watch Zack's new video. I'm happy he saw the opportunity to get new viewers and a few extra clicks and money. I feel like she's gonna lose her shit over him again? lol.


----------



## thejackal (May 3, 2018)

stonemask said:


> God damn I love this guy.



lmao, you know she flipped her lid when he pretty low key implied that yes, Chantal is a worse hypocrite and dieter than even big AL.

congrats, you are now seen in a worse light than Amber Lynn Reid.  Get it Gurl!


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (May 3, 2018)

Lisa Anna said:


> Well hello there guys, I'm new and registered just to talk about our favorite lolcow because just like @Babaloo said, I'm gonna lose my shit if I keep watching her videos without being able to bitch a bit about it.
> 
> And just like @CHINARED and @FUUUDYBUUUTYYY  I'm an old supporter of Chantal. I truly believed she would blow our minds with everything she achieved this past 20+ days... but I'm over it now. If it was her first try / lies I would think it was a bump on the new and hard road she took in April... but it's at least the 3rd time she starts a new life / new journey and not only does she fail (nothing wrong with that if she keeps trying, right?) but every time the trainwreck gets bigger. No more encouragements from me. All I see is a lying bitch who keeps saying the same thing over and over without doing any real effort (while believing she does).
> 
> ...




Is this Chantal trying to role play a hater or something? Lol.


----------



## thejackal (May 3, 2018)

foodbeautypastashrimps said:


> Is this Chantal trying to role play a hater or something? Lol.



IKR?  Somebody really believed the slug chantal was going to "blow our minds" this time?  Just no.


----------



## Blue Roses (May 3, 2018)

It should be noted that the "I feel fantastic" clip of the creepy mannequin she used at the start of her Day 28 video was posted over on Tonetta's thread a while back. So Tonetta was discussed here and someone linked to his thread and Chantal followed that link and copy pasted something else she found useful from this site for her videos. We all know she reads here, but she like _really_ reads here. HIIiiii BEEBEECHANS.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 3, 2018)

So she's supposed to be at therapy today, right? I can't wait to hear about how that went (or what excuse she made not to go) and then see her reaction to Zach's video.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 3, 2018)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> So she's supposed to be at therapy today, right? I can't wait to hear about how that went (or what excuse she made not to go) and then see her reaction to Zach's video.



When she sees Zach's video, she better have them on speed dial! LOL


----------



## wheelpower (May 3, 2018)

All Chantal has to do is ignore the video and move on but I don't think she has that kind of self control.

EDIT: Confirmation she's seen the video


----------



## 89elbees (May 3, 2018)

wheelpower said:


> All Chantal has to do is ignore the video and move on but I don't think she has that kind of self control.
> 
> EDIT: Confirmation she's seen the video View attachment 441206



_Chantal _of all people trying to call someone else's content "dry and boring"


----------



## thejackal (May 3, 2018)




----------



## hungryhippo (May 3, 2018)

it's funny that she thinks the gym manager is watching to show his support when he's just laughing at her along with the rest of us

anger: "a big head with pointy flaming hair, and the mouth was like a jagged monster mouth wide open yelling, the eyes were squinted shut, the body was an enormous fat blob of a body, in the mouth i wrote 'hate'"

so basically you drew yourself?


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 3, 2018)

hungryhippo said:


> it's funny that she thinks the gym manager is watching to show his support when he's just laughing at her along with the rest of us



He's also laughing all the way to the bank with the 600$ per month she pays to walk on a treadmill.



thejackal said:


>



The girl is so lazy, she decided to do a water fast today because taking the time to juice her fruit & veggies to do a juice fast was too much effort. WOW.

P.S. I doubt she can do a full day of water fast, or liquid fast for that matter. Perhaps she can? But we don't know for sure cuz she lied for 26 days straight so yeah... Girl, I don't believe you k?


----------



## gingerlyf0101 (May 3, 2018)

How can people still support her content when every single video she posts is her sitting in her living room talking for 25 minutes straight? This can't even be considered vlogging anymore.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 3, 2018)

@gingerlyf0101 I'm pretty positive some people keep encouraging her / post positive stuff only so she'll keep doing her daily "vlog". They don't really want her to succeed, they just want to keep watching the train wreck on the daily.


----------



## LD 3187 (May 3, 2018)

Friendly reminder:


Broken Pussy said:


> Okay.  You guys.
> 
> We all know that Chantal reads here.  She’s going to take everything personally because she should.  This thread is about her.
> 
> ...



Please keep reporting what was covered in this post, it's not many rules and it will make the thread better for everyone involved.


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (May 3, 2018)

It really bugs me that she still isnt taking ownership for her anger and saying that it's the haters the cause her to lash out. It's always everyone else's fault. It never stems from herself. Glad that therapy is really clearing things up. Basically all of her negative actions and traits are because of other people...that's the gist of what she got from it. Wow.

Also, how is she just getting going at 6:30pm with this fast??? When did she get up if shes just at that point getting to it??? Her fast and her therapy...she hasnt managed to get to either til evening???? How????

A lot of good those new glasses she got for her juice fast did. Oh Chantal! So predictable!


----------



## thejackal (May 3, 2018)

gingerlyf0101 said:


> How can people still support her content when every single video she posts is her sitting in her living room talking for 25 minutes straight? This can't even be considered vlogging anymore.



Yea I don't know.  She's not vlogging.   She couldn't even show herself walking in the therapy place?  It's shit like this that is why she has so many haters and nobody believes her.  Would it surprise anybody that that was some old footage and she didn't leave the house today?  How easy would it have been to just show 5 seconds of her in the car and then 5 seconds or her walking into the free therapy session?  Very easy, which makes me believe she didn't actually go. 

I think comparing and contrasting AL and Chantal is probably the most interesting thought I can think of about each given the staleness of their content lately (other than the tard cum). 

Compare how much we see AL, all 500lbs of her, ACUALLY MOVING, compared to Chantal.  Seriously, Chantal is like 95% of the time sitting down, with her bulbous, fleshy face dominating the frame.  At least AL will try and show us she's still human on camera.  +1 for putting in a modicum of effort.

I really need to go back and find that moment of her saying "I lay in bed as much as posssible" and gif it.  It was such a rare brutally honest moment.


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (May 3, 2018)

thejackal said:


> Yea I don't know.  She's not vlogging.   She couldn't even show herself walking in the therapy place?  It's shit like this that is why she has so many haters and nobody believes her.  Would it surprise anybody that that was some old footage and she didn't leave the house today?  How easy would it have been to just show 5 seconds of her in the car and then 5 seconds or her walking into the free therapy session?  Very easy, which makes me believe she didn't actually go.
> 
> I think comparing and contrasting AL and Chantal is probably the most interesting thought I can think of about each given the staleness of their content lately (other than the tard cum).
> 
> ...




You know shit is fucked if by comprassion Amber looks better...


----------



## Ciscoipphone (May 4, 2018)

At least a fast will lead to a binge. Too bad she no longer films those on camera.. 





Lisa Anna said:


> The girl is so lazy, she decided to do a water fast today because taking the time to juice her fruit & veggies to do a juice fast was too much effort. WOW.
> 
> P.S. I doubt she can do a full day of water fast, or liquid fast for that matter. Perhaps she can? But we don't know for sure cuz she lied for 26 days straight so yeah... Girl, I don't believe you k?


----------



## Crispy Chicken (May 4, 2018)

Hi Everyone! Officially a kiwi now and a first time poster. I have been silently watching Chantal since her channel was: The Chantal Eating Show, then Foodie Beauty and now The Chantal show. This thread is so satisfyingly therapeutic. 

I noticed this recent weight loss journey was a distraction from the shit storm Chantal created just days prior to Day One. She ticked off her vegan supporters in a video saying 'I just bought $145 worth of groceries, mostly meat and its in my freezer'. Then she had that pathetically sad and vindictive issue threatening to call CPS on her friend over a comment. I think this journey was to distract everyone from the cyclone she herself created. She probably was not counting on the amount of support she received or even the shoutout from AL (which likely gave her more subs) and she had to appear to follow through with it all.


----------



## GoodLard (May 4, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> Aaaahahahahaha



LOL, the best. What's totally amusing is that his videao actually has more views/comments than hers


----------



## Henessey (May 4, 2018)

I wonder if she broke any of Zachary's rules because I would really like to see another attempt at day 1. Lol


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (May 4, 2018)

Henessey said:


> View attachment 441547 View attachment 441548 View attachment 441549
> 
> I wonder if she broke any of Zachary's rules because I would really like to see another attempt at day 1. Lol



Lol calling him “Michael” when she knows damn well his name is Zachary.
Also whats with her defending her behaviours by saying she did things “out of anger”? Of course you did. What kind of excuse is that. She is such a fucking moron.


----------



## wheelpower (May 4, 2018)

Does she think explaining that she threatened to call CPS on Cathy was out of anger makes it okay? It still doesn't, that still makes her horrible. Chantal was the one who started that feud by making a video addressing the fact that Cathy asked her to stop using the word retarded. Chantal's behaviour is inexcusable


----------



## whysoserious (May 4, 2018)

Sorry but I couldn't when I saw this:


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (May 4, 2018)

Henessey said:


> View attachment 441547 View attachment 441548 View attachment 441549
> 
> I wonder if she broke any of Zachary's rules because I would really like to see another attempt at day 1. Lol



Seems like manipulation to me. Emotional manipulation because being a bitch out right didn’t work. So now she is being “sweet” and victim-y. She really, really wants to control th  really narrative and having a fit it’s getting away from her. She always talks about ignoring the negativity but it’s obvious she’s hyper fixated on everything. This is just another tactic to manipulate the audience. By “apologizing” and trying to befriend Zach.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 4, 2018)

Well.
That must be some walk-in therapist she went to. Chantal drew her anger & is cured! LOL
I love how she took this so seriously that she went late & didn't even know if she would be able to see someone.

I'm in the camp of not believing that she even went. Doesn't she show herself driving everywhere? So why not this time? Why not a short video of the building she went into?
And, are we to believe she only drank water while dealing with one of her big triggers of driving past all those fast food places she loves? Notice how she never mentioned that trigger & this 'therapist' wanted to focus on her anger rather than the fact that shes 400 pounds? I'm calling BS on this appointment & that she never stopped to eat along the way.
Fasting only on water is difficult for those not consumed by the thought of food 24/7, much less fasting & driving past Arby's & then doing grocery shopping. Really? She never ate? C'mon.
Transparency out the window.

She couldn't be bothered to juice anything, but will make smoothies for breakfast each day. I swear, unless she is drinking something sweet, she isn't happy. What happened to all that oatmeal she was supposed to be making?
I find it very hard to understand how subscribers let her get away with this nonsense.

Talk, talk, talk with her huge face filling my screen. All that talking & she still says nothing of consequence.
No measurements.
No weigh-in.
No meal plan.
No juicing.
No steps.
No meals.
What the hell is she eating? Nothing?

We all knew (Zachary too) that she would comment on his video (and call him the wrong name). And will you look at that -one session with a therapist & she's no longer angry. 
I'm thinking this will last about as long as her water fast did, a few hours. She will continue to make up names & comment in every channel that mentions her.

On to Day 30. Supposed to be weigh-in day & taking measurements.
I won't hold my breath.

*Watched her video on HookTube.com so she wouldn't get credit for the view.


----------



## Gawdamit (May 4, 2018)

I also don't believe she went to a therapist. Also she didn't mention going to OA which she said she was going to do on Wednesday. I actually fell asleep while watching her video, it was that boring.


----------



## Babaloo (May 4, 2018)

thejackal said:


> Yea I don't know.  She's not vlogging.   She couldn't even show herself walking in the therapy place?  It's shit like this that is why she has so many haters and nobody believes her.  Would it surprise anybody that that was some old footage and she didn't leave the house today?  How easy would it have been to just show 5 seconds of her in the car and then 5 seconds or her walking into the free therapy session?  Very easy, which makes me believe she didn't actually go.
> 
> I think comparing and contrasting AL and Chantal is probably the most interesting thought I can think of about each given the staleness of their content lately (other than the tard cum).
> 
> ...



Yes. It was honest. So was her “I don’t even fuckin’ like quinoa!” The most honest thing she’s said during this “journey”.


----------



## Henessey (May 4, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> I also don't believe she went to a therapist. Also she didn't mention going to OA which she said she was going to do on Wednesday. I actually fell asleep while watching her video, it was that boring.



If it's not shown in her videos, she didn't do it. Lets not forget she is a skilled liar. How hard is it to show a 5 second video of the treadmill or a before and after video when going to the therapist or OA. I haven't watched her video so I apologize if I am wrong. I am going by the comments here. It seems all she vlogs recently is her potato head, plus the "I am going to" chants.


----------



## Crispy Chicken (May 4, 2018)

She always goes from foaming at the mouth, rabid, full blown rage to sweet innocent, docile, apologetic victim. Be careful to not get whiplash watching this toxic manipulation. Discuss that level of manipulation with your therapist Chantal!


----------



## whysoserious (May 4, 2018)

This Zachary guy... I just love him 
Can we stop and appreciate comments under his second video about Chantal?







He's a true savage 








Now... I didn't screenshot those that I'm about to talk about, but... This Apocalypse The Destroyer persona is talking about Zach being gay and how disgusting he is and how he probably has HIV. Am I wrong or it really is Chantal? Remember her fake account with this woman with black curly hair as a profile picture? This one:

We were sure this profile is Chantal's too. Now this profile was saying some pretty disgusting stuff about hating trans people, so is Chantal this ignorant to love fat lazy slobs but hate lgbt? Shame on Jabba!

EDIT: She's hardcore binging right now. I'm telling you. There is no way in hell she didn't read all those comments. She must hates this... all those people calling her out and she can't block them or remove their comments.


----------



## Ungern (May 4, 2018)

She shows a short clip of sitting in some kind of office (around 5:35 in the video) and there's a weird paper on the wall showing emojis, can't make out what the headline says.




I'll give her the benefit of the doubt and assume that she really went to see a therapist and this is the office, though I have to say that it doesn't look overtly professional from what she shows. And she certainly did her best to sabotage herself by admitting earlier that she will be showing up very late and can't be sure if they will have time for her before they close for the day. Way to go, make sure you come in a few minutes before closing time and afterwards you can be all like "Well, I tried!" God forbid getting up early.

And what is that nonsense about having screenshots of Kathy harassing and threatening her but "of course no one is interested in those"? Come on Chantal, you know we love us some drama, we are most interested to see them!


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 4, 2018)

whysoserious said:


> This Zachary guy... I just love him
> Can we stop and appreciate comments under his second video about Chantal?
> View attachment 441676
> View attachment 441677
> ...



Mindy Mae ..shes still posting everywhere


----------



## Gawdamit (May 4, 2018)

I've never heard of a walk in therapist. There are walk in doctor clinics in Canada but a walk in therapist???????


----------



## Hangrygorl (May 4, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> I've never heard of a walk in therapist. There are walk in doctor clinics in Canada but a walk in therapist???????



There's walk in counselling, first appointment usually free, they assess if you should go to the psychotherapist in the same office which they then charge on a sliding scale fee based on income.


----------



## Someone funny (May 4, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> Mindy Mae ..shes still posting everywhere



Hey guys hey guys hey guys hey! Lol ok sorry i had to. I'm new to the forum but im around in those comments on YouTube. Just wanted to say hi And just agree that this girl is nothing but a liar and i just can't stop watching the drama unfold lol

I think we're all a bit nuts in this world but come on! We know it's you chantal! We know how you talk!



Henessey said:


> If it's not shown in her videos, she didn't do it. Lets not forget she is a skilled liar. How hard is it to show a 5 second video of the treadmill or a before and after video when going to the therapist or OA. I haven't watched her video so I apologize if I am wrong. I am going by the comments here. It seems all she vlogs recently is her potato head, plus the "I am going to" chants.




Yeah i think we all know she isn't working out or going to therapy she's trying to put on a show. A bad one.


----------



## Nachtalb (May 4, 2018)

I hope she realizes that


Ungern said:


> She shows a short clip of sitting in some kind of office (around 5:35 in the video) and there's a weird paper on the wall showing emojis, can't make out what the headline says.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Maybe it's just my 'ol eyes deceiving me but to me this office looks strangely familiar to Chantal's dining area minus the big painting.. & is that Harry bush in the therapists office?


----------



## Someone funny (May 4, 2018)

Nachtalb said:


> I hope she realizes that
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just my 'ol eyes deceiving me but to me this office looks strangely familiar to Chantal's dining area minus the big painting.. & is that Harry bush in the therapists office?



When i saw this i thought maybe...but i went to look and No not the same room but... That doesn't mean she went. I'm not even a YouTuber and i would of filmed myself talking in the office waiting area And talked to the camera then like "hey guys I'm here at the therapist office" but all you see is chairs a window And printed papers on the wall... It's just not believable that she went to a therapist! Or the gym or anywhere other than to get food. 

And like that other person said reg people or even smaller fats have a horrible time fasting all day and you tell us you fasted all day no problem? Right.


----------



## thejackal (May 4, 2018)

_"if you know what's worth being on this earth for it's not food, it's not lush, it's not makeup -- it's love"
_
-Chantal


----------



## 89elbees (May 4, 2018)

thejackal said:


> _"if you know what's worth being on this earth for it's not food, it's not lush, it's not makeup -- it's love"
> _
> -Chantal



love of food* in her case


----------



## Babaloo (May 4, 2018)

Just watched the latest video on Hooktube. 

1.) Boring AF. But I watched, so maybe I’m the idiot.
2.) The laziness is shocking. Here’s a morbidly obese woman with a serious health issue and she can’t get her fucking juicer out of the closet?? Like, that’s the obstacle?? What the actual fuck?
3.) Her team apparently doesn’t include Bibi. It’s clear he doesn’t give a shit.
4.) The baby voice and hair playing when she’s addressing the trainer and manager gave embarrassment chills. 

Any bets on her making it to the gym??


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (May 4, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> Mindy Mae ..shes still posting everywhere



THAT IS CHANTAL
Jesus. Look at all that projection and transfer. It’s like she’s trying to insult you, but projecting all the shit she thinks about herself. It’s like she’s posting her internal monologue. She’s shadow boxing herself with that account. Weird man.


----------



## Someone funny (May 4, 2018)

Babaloo said:


> Just watched the latest video on Hooktube.
> 
> 1.) Boring AF. But I watched, so maybe I’m the idiot.
> 2.) The laziness is shocking. Here’s a morbidly obese woman with a serious health issue and she can’t get her fucking juicer out of the closet?? Like, that’s the obstacle?? What the actual fuck?
> ...



I don't think there is a gym or a trainer or therapist i feel like she's just saying what the idiots wanna hear


----------



## Ciscoipphone (May 4, 2018)

Did anyone else hear 'African penis stew' at first at 14:37


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 4, 2018)

Just had to jump in because AL who said goodbye to You-Tube yesterday, is back. LOL
Good God. AL & Chantal, two whales in a pod (see what I did there? LOL) who never follow through with anything they say.
In her taking a break video AL actually told people she fasted. It only came out a bit later that she fasted as she slept. LOL
This is Chantal to a T.

We all know Chantal never fasted all day, unless she too slept all day.
And I'm starting to believe the trainer is a lie too. Why no video of the spot in the gym where she works out? She said they all watch her channel & somehow think she's a big star, so wouldn't they say, 'sure, you can take a short video.' She doesn't show any part of the gym, even outside.

So I'm calling BS on the walk-in therapist visit & the trainer. When you've proven yourself to be a smooth liar, in order to be believed, you must show pics.
Unless I see proof, it never happened.


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 4, 2018)

So I watched the video, is she for real? Being all cutesy almost whispering, tears in her eyes, talking about love, not wanting to lash out etc. Does she really think people will fall for that poor acting of hers? 

I also think she never went to a therapist, first visit is normally evaluation, everything she says the therapist told her seems like bullcrap.


----------



## thejackal (May 4, 2018)

Nah the trainer is real he had her doing all the "fat girls first time in the gym" exercises like wall pushups and dumbbell rows.

In general "Thiswillbefun" you might just want to lol and calm down a bit.


----------



## UW 411 (May 4, 2018)

How old is Bibi exactly? He may be quietly gaming in the background but maybe he's in it for both the visa and the _credit score. 
_
Any CanuckFags know if this might be a possibility? I can't see any reasons besides a visa and general apathy for him staying there. He doesn't seem like a chubby chaser purely because he pays Chantal absolutely no attention during her mukbangs. Dunno, just always figured it would take more than a certified visa to commit to partnering up with this cow for the foreseeable. (:autism:? ? You deciiiide.)


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 4, 2018)

thejackal said:


> Nah the trainer is real he had her doing all the "fat girls first time in the gym" exercises like wall pushups and dumbbell rows.
> 
> In general "Thiswillbefun" you might just want to lol and calm down a bit.



Sure, no one could possibly know what a trainer might tell a first time fatty to do. You realize there are you-tube videos that show training sessions, right?

And what makes you think I'm not calm? I'm completely calm & laughing at every lie Chantal tells. That means I laugh quite a bit.
In general, you may wish to focus on Chantal, not me.


----------



## wheelpower (May 4, 2018)

Spl00gies said:


> Any CanuckFags know if this might be a possibility? I can't see any reasons besides a visa and general apathy for him staying there. He doesn't seem like a chubby chaser purely because he pays Chantal absolutely no attention during her mukbangs. Dunno, just always figured it would take more than a certified visa to commit to partnering up with this cow for the foreseeable. (:autism:? ? You deciiiide.)



At this point I think he just stays because it's easy. It seems like he works a lot so he doesn't have to face Chantal that much. He has access to her car sometimes. I believe he has friends in the city and goes out clubbing without Chantal. Bibi might not have a good enough credit score to land a solo apartment. These are just my guesses


----------



## Gawdamit (May 4, 2018)

Big Al made a video today saying a good friend of hers sent her links on eating disorders and therapy. Anyone want to guess it's Chantal?  Whaaaa? They are good friends now?  LOL



wheelpower said:


> At this point I think he just stays because it's easy. It seems like he works a lot so he doesn't have to face Chantal that much. He has access to her car sometimes. I believe he has friends in the city and goes out clubbing without Chantal. Bibi might not have a good enough credit score to land a solo apartment. These are just my guesses




No way is he hitting that. I wonder when was the last time she had sex? Maybe she blew that creepo she had in her car, who knows but I don't think she gets it very often as much as she talks about it (intercourse with her in a Honda Civic would be impossible)

Some people are wondering where she's getting all this money for a trainer etc. She's probably getting it from good old granny


----------



## multiverse (May 4, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> Maybe she blew that creepo she had in her car,


She cant bend over like that. Her stomachs are too large.


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (May 4, 2018)

Idk if she went to therapy or not - but holy smokes. She made “progress” in one session and acting like she has everything figured out. She didn’t actually learn anything. She went there - and just psychoanalyzed herself. The therapist probably didn’t even do anything other than listen to Chantal - and to Chantal that was very validating I guess to have somebody nod at her go on about herself.


----------



## Gawdamit (May 4, 2018)

multiverse said:


> She cant bend over like that. Her stomachs are too large.




Sad, what a life. No wonder she needs youtube


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 4, 2018)

372lbs

She's skipping the gym tomorrow, shows some organic crackers and says they are "very good for you". Wants to stay away from youtube and forget about the internet over the weekend (but I'm sure she will still monitor the comments). Says the reason we dont see Bibi much is because she wants to keep the relationship private, thats why people speculate they arent a couple.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 4, 2018)

Well the first seven minutes are her saying over and over again, slowly, in various ways that she is taking a break from anything internet related this weekend because she has "so many plans" and will be "so busy with family and Bibi" with whom she has a "totally private relationship" and people can "speculate all they want" about it. 

Oh, and she's not working out because she didn't sleep. 

Oh, and that water fast was easy peasy and she's picking up those prepackaged meals on Sunday but she's totally not taking the weekend off to binge.


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (May 4, 2018)

Honestly....she thinks shes a celebrity! She just wants to live her life behind the cameras this weekend!!!! Omg! Is she a missing Kardashian? She sure thinks she is. Because all her life is out there in the public.
Seriously...she wakes up at 6pm and and sits on youtube the whole time in a self-professed moo moo! Until it's time for her to binge all night, I'm sure! Shes ridiculous! Lol


----------



## Someone funny (May 4, 2018)

Holy shit how many times is she going to say "so anyways guys" like she's wrapping it up...only to keep on rambling. Man i feel sad for her. Taking a break? From YouTube? Filming maybe but you'll be there monitoring the comments looking on here and leaving your shitty comments around.


----------



## 89elbees (May 4, 2018)

Someone funny said:


> Holy shit how many times is she going to say "so anyways guys" like she's wrapping it up...only to keep on rambling. Man i feel sad for her. Taking a break? From YouTube? Filming maybe but you'll be there monitoring the comments looking on here and leaving your shitty comments around.



This is probably :autism: of me, but she does this in a lot of her videos and it drives me crazy. Either be finished talking or not. Don't act like you're going to wrap up the video and then ramble for 45 more minutes.


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 4, 2018)

shes back to being cunty


----------



## A Owl (May 4, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> shes back to being cunty



When did she stop??


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 4, 2018)

Don't worry guys - all the comment deleting totally won't be Chantal as she's spending her super private weekend binging in front of the computer. Nope, no way.


----------



## wheelpower (May 4, 2018)

Chantal couldn't stay away from youtube if her life depended on it. What is really happening? Chantal has probably ordered Pizza Pizza and Bibi is planning his night out away from her.


----------



## Crispy Chicken (May 4, 2018)

I hope she realizes her issues with 'rage' is separate from her vindictive bullying behaviour. Below is info she supplied from varies videos.

- Tells school mates her good friend had an unfortunate bathroom accident, humiliating the poor girl and probably ruined her school years.
- Took back a cassette tape gift she brought, had a hissy fit and stormed off at a friends birthday party all because Chantal couldn't play with a particular Barbie doll. Again probably ruined the girls birthday.
- Catfished some poor guy she met online into believing she was thin, allowed him to purchase 2 tickets on separate occasions to come meet her then she flipped out to make him cancel because she didn't want to tell him she was fat. I don't believe he was refunded his costs.
- Embarrassed and humiliated her grandmother by telling off grandmas neighbour, who was walking a dog and allowing it to poop on the lawn. Probably ruined the relationship grandma had with this neighbour or at least made it awkward.
- Used her friend when Chantal was stalking the neighbours across from friends house. The guys across the street with the dog 'had long hair, were in a band and cute'. Chantal was eventually banned from approaching the cute guys house, even petting their dog so she made poor friend deliver a poem she wrote. Cute guys father became so annoyed he threatens to contact the police if Chantal continued to harass them.
- Makes a video about threatening to call CPS on a friend who left a comment on a video instead of handling the matter privately or even apologizing for her historically bad behaviour.
- Threatens channel strikes against anyone who posts about her, unless it contains adulation, love or praise.

Chantal has no consideration for the damage she leaves in her path. All her victims are left used, humiliated and cleaning up (or paying for) her vindictive and spiteful behaviour. She just oozes that mean spirited personality. The fact she enjoys telling her spiteful events in her story times leads me to believe she feels justified in her actions and actually enjoys bullying. Just because you have a junk food binge addiction, it does not give you a pass to treat people like shit. Don't expect sympathy for anything with a vile history like that!


----------



## Someone funny (May 4, 2018)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Don't worry guys - all the comment deleting totally won't be Chantal as she's spending her super private weekend binging in front of the computer. Nope, no way.
> 
> View attachment 442065



Sure..."moderators" haha no... It will be you, chantal. Not fooling anyone...well not me anyways.


----------



## Anna230760 (May 4, 2018)

She needs a tiny little violin playing on her shoulder when she speaks for dramatic effect.


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 4, 2018)

She has moderators? LOL She'll be slumped on her couch checking the comments on her and Zach's channels every 3 minutes.



Someone funny said:


> What's odd is she deletes everyone's comments...but not mine? Except when i posted links to her cps call confession video. But she doesn't delete my comments even though I'm not being nice lol.



She probably shadow banned it so you can still see it but nobody else can.


----------



## Gawdamit (May 4, 2018)

Can Chantal make one video without lying?


----------



## A Owl (May 4, 2018)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Don't worry guys - all the comment deleting totally won't be Chantal as she's spending her super private weekend binging in front of the computer. Nope, no way.
> 
> View attachment 442065



D'aww. When is a lolcow not a lolcow? When it stops being fucking funny. "Suffering from" can be a valid phrase for various medical conditions. However I know people with chronic, irreversible illnesses who prefer to say "living with". Get busy living or get busy dying etc.

Edited to avoid :powerlevel:


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (May 4, 2018)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Don't worry guys - all the comment deleting totally won't be Chantal as she's spending her super private weekend binging in front of the computer. Nope, no way.
> 
> View attachment 442065



Lmaooo. “Moderators”
Sure, Jan.
Damn. She really out here thinking she a kardashian. Also; lol @ the gym trainer and his wife watching your videos. She has this idea that these likely two very fit people sitting side by side inspired by her ability to attempt to stop putting burgers in her mouth - when likely she is just a big joke to them. “IRL” trolling.
It’s so laughable that this fit dude watches her and she really thinks she’s inspiring him. It’s  so fucking cringe it’s embarassing.


----------



## Lisbethsalamander1 (May 4, 2018)

foodbeautypastashrimps said:


> Lmaooo. “Moderators”
> Sure, Jan.
> Damn. She really out here thinking she a kardashian. Also; lol @ the gym trainer and his wife watching your videos. She has this idea that these likely two very fit people sitting side by side inspired by her ability to attempt to stop putting burgers in her mouth - when likely she is just a big joke to them. “IRL” trolling.
> It’s so laughable that this fit dude watches her and she really thinks she’s inspiring him. It’s  so fucking cringe it’s embarassing.



God imagine, 30 seconds into ANY Chantal video you can easily notice what a pathetic human being she really is. I personally have never seen anybody as pathetic as her, even amberlyn has more of a life than her, ALR at least has her fake lesbian relationship and leaves her house every so often whereas Chantal literally has fucking nothing in her life besides her bleak YT channel and food. Lord, imagine being 30 fucking years old and having literally only YouTube mukbangs to show for yourself and 350 pounds of fucking fat not to mention being an absolute cunt


----------



## Faggot Gift (May 5, 2018)

"I think dystopian movies are there kind of like... a warning, like things could end up similar"

Wow what insight, I had never realized that


----------



## XXIchic (May 5, 2018)

That office looks totally just like her house!!!


----------



## Crispy Chicken (May 5, 2018)

I don't believe she is anywhere near 372 pounds. I think Chantal's is doing the one leg on the scale weigh in or leaning against the wall to get those low numbers. Look at the size of her head next to Bibi or the guy in the car, her enormous head alone looks around 70 pounds. I'd love for her to prove me wrong and do an actual stand on the scale weigh in.


----------



## Babaloo (May 5, 2018)

Faggot Gift said:


> "I think dystopian movies are there kind of like... a warning, like things could end up similar"
> 
> Wow what insight, I had never realized that



Yeah. Like, WALL-E. She should watch to see how fat people will get because they sit and do nothing. Maybe it’s a bit too close to her fat covered bones??

Taking a break?? From what??? Babbling excuses in a moo moo in front of the camera for 20 mins??? Great. We are really going to miss this quality content.

And missing the gym was everyone’s prediction. Jesus Christ...it would be nice to be proven wrong for once.

She crows about needing privacy, but bitch, YOU are the one revealing stuff about your life. There’s no paparazzi waiting to film what you do. In fact, you don’t film what you do. You are so dim that these details about your life are self-revealed while sitting in one place in your house and then claim people are haters because you make weird promises that you don’t keep! 

Anyway guise—get ready for a confession of all the shit she ate over the weekend because you know that’s coming.


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (May 5, 2018)

Hey hey hey hey. I’m back. Yeah. This weekend I slipped up. But it’s okay. I talked to my trainer on the phone (I never see him in person anymore just talk to him on the phone) and he told me he believed in me and that I was an inspiration and that I need to keep pushing. He was so impressed the human body can walk on the treadmill at 300 pounds. I think I heard giggling in the background but idk. Anyways. It’s a journey you guys. A journey. A journey. You hear me a journey. A journey. And there’s ups and downs and ups and downs. That’s a journey. But anyways. Yeah. I’m a food addict. It’s like heroine. Ya know? I saw a junkie heroine addict laying in the Burger King Parking lot. She looked dirty. And as I sat in my car. Eating whoppers. I knew exactly what she was going thru. Addiction sisters. But anyways. I’m not focusing on the hate. Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## PiggyPie (May 5, 2018)

fat


----------



## 89elbees (May 5, 2018)

foodbeautypastashrimps said:


> View attachment 442374
> 
> Hey hey hey hey. I’m back. Yeah. This weekend I slipped up. But it’s okay. I talked to my trainer on the phone (I never see him in person anymore just talk to him on the phone) and he told me he believed in me and that I was an inspiration and that I need to keep pushing. He was so impressed the human body can walk on the treadmill at 300 pounds. I think I heard giggling in the background but idk. Anyways. It’s a journey you guys. A journey. A journey. You hear me a journey. A journey. And there’s ups and downs and ups and downs. That’s a journey. But anyways. Yeah. I’m a food addict. It’s like heroine. Ya know? I saw a junkie heroine addict laying in the Burger King Parking lot. She looked dirty. And as I sat in my car. Eating whoppers. I knew exactly what she was going thru. Addiction sisters. But anyways. I’m not focusing on the hate. Tomorrow is another day.



:late: but seeing a full body shot really puts it in perspective. What an unfortunate fat distribution pattern. It looks like her upper half is trapped in fat. How does she even move? That can't be very comfortable... you'd think that in and of itself would be motivation to lose weight, all aesthetics aside.

At least the crazy eyes are less apparent in that picture. Maybe it's just me, but something about her eyes is really, really unsettling.


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 5, 2018)

Crispy Chicken said:


> I hope she realizes her issues with 'rage' is separate from her vindictive bullying behaviour. Below is info she supplied from varies videos.
> 
> - Tells school mates her good friend had an unfortunate bathroom accident, humiliating the poor girl and probably ruined her school years.
> - Took back a cassette tape gift she brought, had a hissy fit and stormed off at a friends birthday party all because Chantal couldn't play with a particular Barbie doll. Again probably ruined the girls birthday.
> ...



 Some guy also commented under Zach's video that he went to school with Chantal and apparently she was bullying a mildy disabled guy or something like that so they nicknamed her "House" (I'm guessing size related lol).

Of course I don't know how much truth is in that story but it doesnt really sound surprising.


----------



## multiverse (May 5, 2018)

foodbeautypastashrimps said:


> View attachment 442374
> 
> Hey hey hey hey. I’m back. Yeah. This weekend I slipped up. But it’s okay. I talked to my trainer on the phone (I never see him in person anymore just talk to him on the phone) and he told me he believed in me and that I was an inspiration and that I need to keep pushing. He was so impressed the human body can walk on the treadmill at 300 pounds. I think I heard giggling in the background but idk. Anyways. It’s a journey you guys. A journey. A journey. You hear me a journey. A journey. And there’s ups and downs and ups and downs. That’s a journey. But anyways. Yeah. I’m a food addict. It’s like heroine. Ya know? I saw a junkie heroine addict laying in the Burger King Parking lot. She looked dirty. And as I sat in my car. Eating whoppers. I knew exactly what she was going thru. Addiction sisters. But anyways. I’m not focusing on the hate. Tomorrow is another day.


You can see from this photo that it's likely physically impossible for her to stand in a scale with both her feet on it, the fat at the tops of her legs keeps her feet spread apart.


----------



## Angry New Ager (May 5, 2018)

Ungern said:


> She shows a short clip of sitting in some kind of office (around 5:35 in the video) and there's a weird paper on the wall showing emojis, can't make out what the headline says.
> View attachment 441675





Nachtalb said:


> Maybe it's just my 'ol eyes deceiving me but to me this office looks strangely familiar to Chantal's dining area minus the big painting.. & is that Harry bush in the therapists office?





XXIchic said:


> That office looks totally just like her house!!!


No; no, it doesn't. Not when you really look at it. 

The "office" has a deeper windowsill, and the distance between the window and the corner where the walls meet is much shorter. Not the same. 

Was it actually taken in a therapist's office? Who knows? But it wasn't taken in Chantal and Bibi's apartment. 

Chantal is fat and I would not have sex with her, but she provides enough lies all on her own; we don't need to invent shit about her, or keep flogging false assertions about her as if they're true.


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (May 5, 2018)

Well she just started tweeting inspirational quotes now. No doubt directed at her haters. Lol. So much for unplugging and staying offline. Again, shes ridiculous!
It really looks like shes super busy! Lol. She probably just woke up after a long night of comment monitoring and binging. Wow.

And she posted....here we go....lol


----------



## GoodLard (May 5, 2018)

Hmm, anyone surprised? 20 minutes of babbling. Chantal is the new definition of redundant.


----------



## XXIchic (May 5, 2018)

Angry New Ager said:


> No; no, it doesn't. Not when you really look at it.




I said that it LOOKS like her house; not that it IS her HOUSE


----------



## C3PBRO (May 5, 2018)

Lol "I was lumping Zachary Michael in" with "people who watch Zachary Michael". Taking a shit on his viewer base does not an apology make.


----------



## Crispy Chicken (May 5, 2018)

When someone says:
'I'm sorry but...'
It's never a true genuine apology. She will never learn and will forever play the tiny violin and the 'woe is me' card. If you don't want people talking shit about you then stop being a shitty person!

Geeze, can she make a video without burping?! Gotta have a pretty full stomach to be constantly belching!


----------



## hungryhippo (May 5, 2018)

so basically, she's saying "I only did it a little bit so it's OK"

yea, hey, those people that shoot up high schools, they only killed a couple kids, so it's not that bad. she relapsed into her binges and hid it from everyone but, hey, that's okay because it was only a little bit. like a heroin addict relapsing for a week is okay because it was only a little bit. following her logic, it's would be more acceptable to shoot up because food addiction is harder to overcome than heroin addiction, right?

she's dug herself into a hole so deep she's made it to china. nothing chantal says will remedy this, she's already amberlynn 2.0 with a nastier personality and even more commitment issues.


----------



## Faggot Gift (May 5, 2018)

hungryhippo said:


> yea, hey, those people that shoot up high schools, they only killed a couple kids, so it's not that bad.



You just have to cuck them with a couch.


----------



## wheelpower (May 5, 2018)

Still trying to pull the victim card. Yawn


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (May 5, 2018)

she keeps tarnishing her own image, and diminishing her own credibility, with every new action. how does she not get that? man, what a joke


----------



## Ungern (May 6, 2018)

How many times did she make a video like that before, this promise to completely ignore all "haters" and negative comments from now on, it's getting really old. Chantal tried to do this just as many times as she tried quitting the binges, and it has worked just as well. So what's different this time?

For those who didn't watch, here are the screencaps she showed about @manicunt 's threats and a post on here, and Chantal's apology mail:


Spoiler: threats and apologies












Nothing new really, we've seen that threat to call immigration on Bibi before (and for what it's worth, Chantal: people here have said that this is not okay and not much better than your threat to call CPS, because both actions would hurt innocent bystanders).

Other than that she annouces her plan to "reduce the amount of days I make videos, because my life is boring sometimes."

She wants to upload only one video each week, on Friday, that will show short clips of her cooking and eating each day and her weekly weigh-in. Now we all know that this decision could be reversed any second, but if she sticks with it: so much about Youtube being her job, can she get any lazier? What is keeping her so busy that she can't manage daily videos anymore?


----------



## Babaloo (May 6, 2018)

She always starts out her videos like this intending to be truly contrite, but ends up saying the same old shit and backhandedly insults the people she’s supposedly apologising to. I think I’ve overestimated her manipulation abilities.

Prediction for this week: No gym, or one trip and decide it’s too much. No home cooking because she’s still getting her sleep schedule on track. And she’ll, of course, still address haters.

That sporadic cutesy baby voice is like her long witch nails down a blackboard. Fuck.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 6, 2018)

No one in their damn mind would believe you can have a big paycheck with such crappy content. It's not because you have a few minions kissing your gigantic ass that it will happen, Chantal. Those who make it on Youtube usually still have a second job because the paycheck is minimal, even if they offer QUALITY videos.

Chantal sitting in her car, exposing her mental problems for the world to see isn't worth a freaking penny (that's why I use adblock for her videos, lol). I would pay a few bucks to see her succeed but we know it won't happen.

Plus, she wants to start posting only once a week. At this rate, I can see a Ramen diet and lots of water fasting in her future cuz that's all she'll be able to afford. If lucky.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 6, 2018)

Annnnnnddddd she's back. Back with a non-apology apology. Only posting this because she will NOT address this again. Sure. I'm guessing that will last just as long as this "I need a break" nonsense.
Just watched on Hooktube.com (so she won't get a view)

1. "The counseling is helping" Chantal, you went once. It's impossible that it's helping you already.
2. She sorry to Zachary Michael, but those of us who watch him & leave comments are trolls.
3. Apparently Chantal is allowed to have emotions & anger, but none of her viewers can. Us calling her a liar & a con while she lied to us & conned us into thinking she was sticking to the promises SHE made is our fault, not hers.
4. Chantal only "hid the truth" -she didn't lie, so stop calling her a liar!!! And she already apologized & took ownership, so just stop calling her a liar & a con! LOL
5. And back to the Zachary Michael viewers. Man, she really hates us. What she really hates are the comments calling her out that she can't delete like she does on her own channel. I've said this before Chantal, those are the comments you should take to heart, not the ones constantly telling you how great you are doing. Those people are enablers. The sooner you get this, the better off you'll be.
6. Calling out those who post on forums (I'm looking at all of you Kiwi's & YTT people) & make up names to make horrible comments to poor Chantal. Maybe we should take a count of how many accounts shes made up to defend herself. Again, WE are the bad ones, not her.
7. Bringing up AGAIN the back & forth about CPS. And again, Chantal isn't at fault because the other person 'wants to keep the hate going.' Sure, that sounded like an apology to me. (eyeroll) Chantal is justifying threatening CPS because the other one started it. So, she really isn't sorry, shes just pissed that people don't see it her way. Try this Chantal, STOP TALKING ABOUT IT!
8. Back to talking about her relationship with Bibi. Somehow thinks we expect her to be perfect. In all the time I've watched her & read her comments, I never once saw someone expect perfection. Honesty, yes, perfection, no. I'm guessing that the comments from their cooking video really opened her eyes & showed her that she wasn't fooling anyone. She even changed the title of that video to her "annoyed" boyfriend after the fact. When subscribers said their relationship was roommates only, they were right. Her reaction proves it.
9. WE'RE not sane. Since we watch her & comment about her, we're not sane. Well, if Chantal is considered sane, then I agree, we are not. LOL
10. "I've said my peace & I've apologized to the appropriate people" -Two seconds before that, she again called us trolls. Guessing we're not the appropriate people shes talking about.
11. Changes coming. No more drama on her channel. Snippets of her life will be complied into one video with a weigh in on Fridays. Her life is boring guys. So. The 365 days of videos is out. Meal plans are out. Daily steps are out. Exercise/trainer accountability is out. OA meetings, out. Therapy, out. Calorie counts, out. But she wants to be a successful You-Tuber. How? She's spent the last week sitting in a chair telling everyone all the things shes 'going to do' & did none of them, so her solution is to do LESS? Wow.
12. We are aggressive criticizers, not just criticizers. She will try to do better figuring out the difference between all this criticism & actual hate, because shes just living her life man. LOL See? Her lies are our fault.
13. Shes an ENTERTAINER. Wow. I had no idea. LOL
14. We can continue to talk about her all we like, because it's our free time & shes paid for her time. See? The jokes on us. LOL
15. She will see us on Monday.

Hope this recap helps some of you who can no longer get through her videos. I did have free time on my hands this morning, so this is my public service for the day. LOL

I suspect this new plan will last about as long as her break did. Chantal isn't only addicted to food, but you-tube as well. She & AL seem to be working in parallel these days. Lies, breaks, & back to lies all within hours.

If you do watch, remember to go through Hooktube.com so she won't receive the view & if you decide to go the you-tube route, use uBlock Origin. It's a free download that will block 100% of ads. You can enable it & disable it at will.
If Chantal is getting paid, it's not by me.

Enjoy the rest of your weekend!


----------



## Anna230760 (May 6, 2018)

Babaloo said:


> she’s still getting her sleep schedule on track



This has been her excuse since at least the New Year. Exactly how long does it take to get ones sleeping schedule on track? How old are you Chantal? Get a damn job or at least a hobby, besides eating and sleeping.  Your life is just sad.


----------



## fourshore (May 6, 2018)

lol guys am I crazy or did she delete the video already?


----------



## Babaloo (May 6, 2018)

fourshore said:


> lol guys am I crazy or did she delete the video already?



Ha! Deleted. She couldn’t take the criticism for her tone deaf apology.


----------



## YouTubeyStar (May 6, 2018)

Chantal has such a fat head lol. How does that happen. Her head is fatter than Amber Lynn Reid’s and AL has 150 pounds on her. That has to suck really hard. Knowing that even if you lost some weight your head is fatter than those of people so much bigger than you.


----------



## wheelpower (May 6, 2018)

fourshore said:


> lol guys am I crazy or did she delete the video already?



As predicted she deleted it. She has to be the most wishy washy person I've ever seen, atleast AL usually leaves her garbage videos up.


----------



## Crispy Chicken (May 6, 2018)

The rules are:
If you have a problem with Chantal, then just private message or DM her to resolve it. Which means she will reply by sending you the usual long winded barrage of 6-8 separate manic messages basically stating you're a fucktard, probably fat yourself, you should worry more about your own kids and the message you are sending them by attacking her: an online bully with a self-diagnosed eating disorder! Then she'll make a video about you trying to shame you but it will be deleted. Blah blah blah ya ya we know the shpeel.

BUT Chantal is exempt from her own rules, she is allowed to post publicly and lash out at anyone and attack (even if she misreads the message and shes wrong) because it's just defending herself. Like she did with Zachary Michael or Maddison Mukbang or Manicunt and the numerous others (instead of resolving issues privately). Don't attack her for defending herself! Posting a message about her historically bad conduct or voicing your opinion will get you blocked and labeled a hater!

Chantal these forums are not created by trolls, they're basically group therapy for all the people you've tried to silence by blocking, attacking or bulling them into submission. Those tactics might work in your everyday real life but online people have a voice. Stop playing the constant victim card.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 6, 2018)

She truly does nothing she promises.
She's taking a break to have some privacy, & that lasted a few hours.
Posts a 20 minute video talking about haters, while telling everyone she isn't going to talk about them anymore.
Says in the video she is now going to enjoy the rest of her weekend & will see us on Monday.
Deletes her 'end of drama' video within hours, so it's pretty obvious she sat by her computer reading every single comment made, & didn't like the way the tide was turning.
I read many of the comments & a lot called her out on constantly going back & forth & talking about the same things over & over.
I guess she couldn't deal with the truth, so just deleted the entire video. So much for unplugging & relaxing the rest of the weekend.
Chantal is nuts. Plain & simple.


----------



## fatloading (May 6, 2018)

Okay let's see how long this lasts


----------



## XXIchic (May 6, 2018)

Isn't a kitchen/apt tour every wednesday going to get a tad boring?


----------



## Someone funny (May 6, 2018)

XXIchic said:


> Isn't a kitchen/apt tour every wednesday going to get a tad boring?



She said she would do a new schedule each week and that one was for this week. But yeah whatever tomorrow she'll change something.  She can never stick to anything.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (May 6, 2018)

She lives in a four room apartment. Unless she has some amazing stuff hidden away, I doubt the tour is going to take more than a few moments for her to wobble from the living room to the kitchen to the bedroom to the bathroom.


----------



## foodiebloobie (May 6, 2018)

Did anyone save the video?


----------



## Anna230760 (May 6, 2018)

foodiebloobie said:


> Did anyone save the video?



I hope so, she yanked it before I got to see it.


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (May 6, 2018)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> I love that this nut thinks that Amberlynn somehow attracted all these hateful trolls somehow and they just happen to spill over to Chantal's channel when mentioned or because of suggested videos. No, bitch. You are basically the same person. You're both super morbidly obese people who unsuccessfully try to deny their various mental illnesses and fail hilariously.  Many people actually believe you are FAR worse, Chantal. You are malicious and evil in a way Amber isn't. And you're conscious of it in a way Amber isn't. One could empathize with and pity Amber. That's not true for you. There's a part of you that's just off, just cruel, just bad. We all see it, and so do you. But hey, you drew yourself as a rage monster and you're cured now, right? 30+ years of disordered personality and 400 pounds gone with one free therapy consultation.




People might disagree with me - but I think Chantal is way fucking worse than Amber. While Amber is awful in her own way there isn’t...uh.... how do I put this. She isn’t as violent acting as Chantal. Amber just seems aloof and narracistic and honestly kind of dumb. Like, she’s just a naracistic, dumb, morbidly obese people user. And that’s bad. But Chantal. She is a rotten, vile, violently nasty person in a way that Amber will never be. Chantal, in my opinion, is way worse. Just absolute garbage.


----------



## fourshore (May 7, 2018)

a gentle reminder to chantal that insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting a different result.


----------



## ET 599 (May 7, 2018)

"CPS reporting line, how can I help you?"

"SOME LADY CALLED ME FAT ON THE INTERNET REEEEEEEEEE"


----------



## Broken Pussy (May 7, 2018)

*MOD MESSAGE
*
After this, I’m just going to start deleting the “Dear Chantal” posts when I come across them.  I’ve asked nicely.  But apparently the urge to use this thread to address the cow directly is just uncontrollable.


----------



## Ungern (May 7, 2018)

foodiebloobie said:


> Did anyone save the video?







Btw I love the thumbnails that Youtube suggests. Now I'm no longer wondering if big AL trolled with some of her classic thumbnails - nope, she was probably just too lazy to change the Youtube default.


----------



## Dangerhair (May 7, 2018)

YouTubeyStar said:


> Chantal has such a fat head lol. How does that happen. Her head is fatter than Amber Lynn Reid’s and AL has 150 pounds on her. That has to suck really hard. Knowing that even if you lost some weight your head is fatter than those of people so much bigger than you.



Amberlynn is 5'3" and Chantal is 5'0". Basically, Chantal's 400 lbs are equivalent to Amber's 500 on her shorter frame. They have different fat distribution too but they have both hit the point where it no longer matters, they're just fat. If they were like 5'6", they'd both be over 700.



foodbeautypastashrimps said:


> People might disagree with me - but I think Chantal is way fucking worse than Amber. While Amber is awful in her own way there isn’t...uh.... how do I put this. She isn’t as violent acting as Chantal. Amber just seems aloof and narracistic and honestly kind of dumb. Like, she’s just a naracistic, dumb, morbidly obese people user. And that’s bad. But Chantal. She is a rotten, vile, violently nasty person in a way that Amber will never be. Chantal, in my opinion, is way worse. Just absolute garbage.



I said it in another thread but I think it's pretty apt: Both are broken, shitty people.

AL is shitty because she's broken.

Chantal is broken because she's shitty.

The thing with Amberlynn's orbiters too is that almost none of them are completely clean either. Her exes and friends are pretty much all drama whores, users and losers, all looking to shack up, and stab each other in the back before the other one can.

Chantal simply burned all of her bridges, plus the NCR has way more options than bumfuck Kentucky.

The theme of users using each other is pretty common too.

AL is with Becky pretty much because she doesn't want to be single and needed a place to stay. Becky also can't stand being single, doesn't think she can do any better and is mooching off AL's Youtube income.

Chantal and Bibi- Chantal gets her rent split, a free source of validation and probably a maid. Bibi gets his rent split, an easy lay of last resort and an easier ride to a PR card.


----------



## Norma_Desmond (May 7, 2018)

Speaking about the similarities between Chantal and AL, what I find the most peculiar is that they both seem to really like the way they look, they are such 'babes'! Using the best camera angles and filters they show off their ‘pretty’ face and cat-eye makeup on social media, and more than once both made indirect comments about how more beautiful they are than someone else (AL vs Dana, Chantal vs her YT trolls), humble-bragging about their ‘big booties’, gently caressing their ‘tummies’ while speaking about (in)digestion or bowel movements (Chantal), or making their giggly bosoms in low-cut t-shirts a focal point of the video. They appear to be absolutely happy with the way they look, and they don’t really see themselves the way we do: repulsive and hideous. Is it like a reverse body dysmorphia or something, where they look in the mirror they see a beauty queen? Or is it just an act for the fat-fetishists? 
Probably all this weight loss business was never their idea to begin with. AL is doing it now for the sake of views (otherwise there is nothing else to talk about in her vlogs). Chantal said she’s doing it for her cysts, but again I get a feeling she doesn’t really want to get rid of them, otherwise she could have had a surgery a long time ago, before they got into a size of twin foetuses. 
Obviously a weight loss should be pursued to improve one’s health, rather than appearance; but if these two are utterly content with themselves and their looks it is less likely they will go to great lengths and be motivated enough to change their status quo. Oh and yeah.. those perfect blood test results they both showed was just another way to say ‘hey look at this, there is nothing wrong with me, so why should I change anything’. No hopes.


----------



## Dangerhair (May 7, 2018)

AL straight up admitted that she has dysmorphia; she said something to the effect of the AL that looks back at her in the mirror really is the petite, dainty princess she thinks she is- or at the very least, a whole lot smaller than she really is. What gets me is the contrast when you look at her old vids- AL looked so much better when she was "only" 350 elbees.

Back on topic, Chantal probably has something similar, although it's more along the lines of "thicc THOT" than "dainty princess". Telling a fat girl she has a pretty face is basically the original backhanded compliment, but Chantal seem to think her face and boobs are what make guys stare rather than the fact she looks like a bowling ball with legs.


----------



## thejackal (May 7, 2018)

Looks like she has a new thumbnail for her channel:


----------



## Rabbit Bones (May 7, 2018)

I don't understand why fat women on YT do that... Use thumbnails where they've managed to hide their extra chins, or give themselves a neck, or hide their bulk. If women like Hamber and Chantal just presented themselves as they were, it wouldn't be as jarring.  Like, as soon as the video starts, the illusion is ruined. It almost makes them look worse, when you go from the photo above to this.


 
(I didn't go looking for a bad screenshot-I skipped to a random point on whatever video was on this page)


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (May 7, 2018)

thejackal said:


> Looks like she has a new thumbnail for her channel:


When I quote your comment to reply it changes to this pic?! I was gunna say it looked nothing like her, but this looks even less like her. These pictures help understand her dysmorphia, she most likely genuinely thinks she looks like these heavily filtered pics that hide her chins/fat body.


----------



## Broken Pussy (May 7, 2018)

Rabbit Bones said:


> I don't understand why fat women on YT do that... Use thumbnails where they've managed to hide their extra chins, or give themselves a neck, or hide their bulk. If women like Hamber and Chantal just presented themselves as they were, it wouldn't be as jarring.  Like, as soon as the video starts, the illusion is ruined. It almost makes them look worse, when you go from the photo above to this.
> View attachment 443950
> (I didn't go looking for a bad screenshot-I skipped to a random point on whatever video was on this page)



I don’t think it’s just fat women.  Most people self-curate when it comes to their image on social media, even when it’s on a platform where they share with people who know them in real life and know they don’t look like the image they’re presenting.  It’s putting your best face forward, literally, but without reason, if your natural face is readily available for viewing by your target audience.


----------



## Nachtalb (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Asperchewy (May 7, 2018)

Chantal could easily lose 100 pounds in ten minutes if she didnt wear so much fucking makeup.


----------



## Nachtalb (May 7, 2018)

Asperchewy said:


> Chantal could easily lose 100 pounds in ten minutes if she didnt wear so much fucking makeup.



She could also easily lose 100 pounds by dropping her entitled attitude


----------



## Crispy Chicken (May 7, 2018)

There's gonna be a house tour this week? Sweet! I can't wait to see the fruit fly and maggot infested tower of rotting pizza boxes in the closet!


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 7, 2018)

thejackal said:


> Looks like she has a new thumbnail for her channel:



She's missing a few chins yet she still looks fat.


----------



## wheelpower (May 7, 2018)

I still cannot comprehend how someone's head gets SO large. Her head looks like gourd.


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (May 7, 2018)

thejackal said:


> Looks like she has a new thumbnail for her channel:



Could this be any more of a cliche fat girl head shot. SUPER CLOSE UP ON FACE, slightly tilted angle, tons of caked on make-up, hiding all your body. This is like ever morbidly obese cat-fishing picture ever.


----------



## Dovahshit (May 7, 2018)

wheelpower said:


> I still cannot comprehend how someone's head gets SO large. Her head looks like gourd.


really unfortunate fat distribution
where AL is more bottom heavy, chantal has the unholy luck that she is top heavy and therefore she is massively _fucked_


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 7, 2018)

thejackal said:


> Looks like she has a new thumbnail for her channel:



Who does she think she;s fooling with these ridiculous pictures?
Imagine being a new viewer, seeing that pic & clicking play on the video -then her real face fills your screen. Good Lord you could be scared to death! LOL
I bet the person would go back & say, is that the same person?

I know what she looks like & have to say that sometimes when her face takes up my entire computer screen, it's frightening. Newbies beware. LOL


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (May 7, 2018)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Who does she think she;s fooling with these ridiculous pictures?
> Imagine being a new viewer, seeing that pic & clicking play on the video -then her real face fills your screen. Good Lord you could be scared to death! LOL
> I bet the person would go back & say, is that the same person?
> 
> I know what she looks like & have to say that sometimes when her face takes up my entire computer screen, it's frightening. Newbies beware. LOL



It's morbidly amusing that her fucking head is so large that just to get anything OTHER than her face she has to fully, and I mean fully, extend her arm STRETCHING as furthest away from her as it will go just to get anything in frame that isn't that giant pumpkin of a head. it really does take up like 90 percent of the screen no joke.


----------



## wheelpower (May 7, 2018)

According to her schedule we are supposed to get a healthy mukbang today. Nothing yet


----------



## fatloading (May 7, 2018)

Mukbang is up...ugh I can’t watch her anymore, she’s so obnoxious.


----------



## stonemask (May 7, 2018)

Jesus christ her face is so huge. Those jowls are ridiculous.


----------



## hungryhippo (May 7, 2018)

she looks like a witch that will eat your children in that thumbnail


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 7, 2018)

These are the saddest looking meals I have ever seen. This garbage looks like it was prepared by a 5 year old. She is the laziest slob ever, paying someone to make and deliver a dry white cheap bread sandwich with almost nothing inside.


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (May 7, 2018)

Something just occurred to me...Have any of you watched Chantal do her makeup? Is it weird that she switches hands to do each side of her face??? I wonder if it's because shes ambidextrous or she just cant reach the other side of her face with the opposite hand!!???


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 7, 2018)

I couldn't watch it. I skipped around, though, and it looks like she eats three whole separate meals in this one mukbang?!


----------



## hungryhippo (May 7, 2018)

boring, she tries 3 gross-looking meals that she paid someone to make for her because she's so busy laying in her bed all day she couldn't be fussed to make it herself. the only part worth watching is her reaction when she puts the pasta in her mouth. and she licks out the food stuck under her claws (how do you even have sex with those on?) well i guess chantal's run out of stories, since she doesn't do anything all day.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Chris Evans (May 7, 2018)

hungryhippo said:


> she licks out the food stuck under her claws (how do you even have sex with those on?)



She doesn't.


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 7, 2018)

Rabbit Bones said:


> View attachment 444302



dear god...and these lard mitts..is she even able to send text messages on her phone? she must be hitting like 5 letters at once, Ive never seen hands so huge, giant swollen pumpkin head and enormous sausage fingers, what a combo.


----------



## Anna230760 (May 8, 2018)

She clearly is still cutting her own hair and she laughingly tried to "layer" her bangs. She can pay a personal trainer $600 a month but can't afford a semi-decent haircut?


----------



## Rabbit Bones (May 8, 2018)

Anna230760 said:


> She clearly is still cutting her own hair and she laughingly tried to "layer" her bangs. She can pay a personal trainer $600 a month but can't afford a semi-decent haircut?


She probably can't fit in the chair at a salon.


----------



## gingerlyf0101 (May 8, 2018)

Anna230760 said:


> She clearly is still cutting her own hair and she laughingly tried to "layer" her bangs. She can pay a personal trainer $600 a month but can't afford a semi-decent haircut?


Honestly I think her hair is just so thin from the cysts and poor diet that the super choppy look is all that looks “normal”


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 8, 2018)

Rabbit Bones said:


> She probably can't fit in the chair at a salon.



and there is no mirror big enough to reflect her giant head


----------



## ET 599 (May 8, 2018)

She must spend so much time hearting every comment for a while after she posts her videos, to drown out any kind of criticism.  I had to scroll for a solid 30 seconds just to get down to the comments she wasn't hearting.  NOT REPLYING TO THE HATE THOUGH.



How do you expect to lose 200 pounds when you can't even stop yourself from shitposting in a youtube comments section.  Not to mention, you'll be dead in 50 years.



People getting on her ass when she can't even be fucked to cook her own pasta or put a panini in a fucking pan.

Last edit : She is addicted to YouTube comments, she's really clinged onto this idea of being a YouTube star or influencer.  Can someone more in the know than me tell me if that's always been the case?  Has Chantal always thought her shitty mukbangs will garner her 200k subs?


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 8, 2018)

some of these motherfuckers have got to be trolling her


----------



## Gawdamit (May 8, 2018)

Her latest is truly disgusting. Those disgusting nails, her disgusting hair, that disgusting face and OMG that disgusting food


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 8, 2018)

New video entitled "Leaving YouTube ... For A While". Let's see how long this lasts.


----------



## Blue Roses (May 8, 2018)

So we should scratch that schedule she posted on Sunday and repeated in her video _less than 12 hours ago._ Also she quit the trainer (again). And she wants to save money and not eat out. JFC. For all her talk about heroin addicts, she's more inconsistent, unreliable, and dishonest than any junkie. She'll be back, picking her nose again on YT (+lbs), before the week is out.


----------



## Henessey (May 8, 2018)

The misery in her eyes as she tried to force down those dry and very unappealling food was just SAD. How is one too lazy to jazz up a meal? There is no way she isn't going to get a cheese burger, mucho burrito and poutine afterwards to get back some happiness . It is obvious the vegan lifestyle isn't for her.
If only she would incorporate meat protein for satiety and mental health. She definitely is going bonkers and hallucinating .

I tried to upload a picture of her dreary eyes but I was unsuccessful.
Edited to correct a spelling


----------



## Gawdamit (May 8, 2018)

IMO, she's going vegan for the youtube views. You could really see in her face her trying to force that prepared vegan food down her throat. I bet she's taking a two week break from vegan food so she doesn't have to eat it on camera. She's such a bald faced liar on camera. She wants to save money? LMFAO Everyone knows damn well her grandmother is paying her way


----------



## Babaloo (May 8, 2018)

I can’t keep up with how often she changes her mind. Literally, can’t watch the videos fast enough! So, she tried to eat a terrible prepared vegan meal that she didn’t bother to heat up...and now quitting YouTube? 

My prediction of her week is actually even worse in reality. Amazing.


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (May 8, 2018)

Wow! She has all the time in the world and yet she cant commit to one little thing. LOL She is the most unaccountable, unreliable, lazy, obnoxious, liar I have ever seen in my life and I've had some gems around. We all have. But she sure is something else. Anything to not have to follow through...on anything...ever. Lol. She must need the extra time to monitor comments everywhere and still have enough time for her daily binges, no doubt.  And I think we all know that the weigh-in on Friday would show shes been at it again. Nothing but gains! LOL This is a great excuse for her to avoid feedback on that! This one actually made me laugh out loud.


----------



## 89elbees (May 8, 2018)

Haven't watched the video, but even without hearing whatever her excuse is this time, I give it 48 hours before we have a new video. And that's being _incredibly _generous.

Bet she's binging the whole time too.


----------



## Pizza Steve (May 8, 2018)

Hi! been following this thread for a while now and decided to create an account.  Does anyone else find the irony in her making a video, insulting other people's tattoos, while simultaneously stuffing her face with the biggest portions of "healthy food" she can find? Also, christ these fucking "i'm taking a break videos" are obnoxious as fuck.


----------



## GoodLard (May 8, 2018)

She is seriously a basket case. Now she disabled likes and comments, also on her previous video. Can't take the heat, then get out of the kitchen. Oh wait, she never really even goes into one. LOL


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 8, 2018)

Nothing will ever convince me that Chantal isn't mentally ill.
Asks to be held accountable, then runs away like the coward she is when subscribers do just that.
Sure, piss off your viewers, that's the way to use you-tube as your job. LOL
Comments disabled. Likes/dislikes disabled. She sure hated being called a liar didn't she?
I imagine her sitting in a fast food parking lot stuffing her face, scrolling through the comments & yelling 'but I have a food addiction. You don't understand!'

Chantal is a mess. Inside & out.

Just wanted to add that I just watched the first 5 minutes of her purchased meal plan food video.
See? This proves mental illness. Takes prepared food out of the fridge, ice cold & expects it to taste good. Never heated the pasta, so it was dry & she didn't like it. Tried a panini, but the bread was cold. Really? Imagine that. A sandwich you should heat on both sides before eating had cold bread because I'm too lazy to heat it up. Then tries some god awful salad that you know she wants to throw in the trash.
Yes, five minutes in & I can see it in her eyes that a trip to Arby's is on the menu.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 8, 2018)

Her latest mukbang is one the funniest shit I've seen on Youtube in a long ass while. Her disappointed face, the obvious shitty food, her overall mood... I really want to feel bad for her (I did in the past) but at this point everything about her is laughable, down to the only thing she had going on for her up to recently : food.

It would take her an hour to prep a ton of delicious meals for the week, for a fraction of the price too, but that means she'll have to make an EFFORT and that's surely not for her.

Next thing we'll know is she'll be stuffing Burger King down her throat again. No one in the world will stay on a miserable diet, and she'll be no exception (frankly I don't blame her on that one). She keeps setting herself for failure over and over, but that mukbang is on another level!

Thanks for it Chantal, I laughed through it all!



P.S. I'm being generous by giving her a week off Youtube before she comes back.


----------



## ragonastick (May 8, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> IMO, she's going vegan for the youtube views. You could really see in her face her trying to force that prepared vegan food down her throat. I bet she's taking a two week break from vegan food so she doesn't have to eat it on camera. She's such a bald faced liar on camera. She wants to save money? LMFAO Everyone knows damn well her grandmother is paying her way


If she just put some effort into it, there's a ton of delicious vegan meals to make. There's even vegan fast food if she really can't be bothered to cook but wants to be vegan. But you're right, she's only doing it for the views.


----------



## C3PBRO (May 8, 2018)

Trying to unpack the comments about her spending/saving. 

trying to save money by not eating out (wtf was that mukbang then)
she was putting the money she was supposed to be saving from that into the personal trainer (she quotes $700 a month here)
plans to quit personal trainer
youtube income is so unpredictable, better leave for two weeks (tf?)
I mean it's all semantics, she'll be back in a heartbeat, but this rambling mess made no sense.


----------



## Faggot Gift (May 8, 2018)

Jesus she's pathetic, she does nothing all day except talk in front of a camera for a few minutes (with no editing) and she STILL wants to take a break every week like a teenager. And for someone who doesn't have anything to do except talk to strangers on the Internet she sure is fucking inane isn't she, she's 35 and she has NOTHING interesting to ever say, all she wants is people to tell her how amazing and interesting she is for... existing. That's all youtube is to her, a hugbox not a business as she claims


----------



## CHINARED (May 8, 2018)

Faggot Gift said:


> Jesus she's pathetic, she does nothing all day except talk in front of a camera for a few minutes (with no editing) and she STILL wants to take a break every week like a teenager. And for someone who doesn't have anything to do except talk to strangers on the Internet she sure is fucking inane isn't she, she's 35 and she has NOTHING interesting to ever say, all she wants is people to tell her how amazing and interesting she is for... existing. That's all youtube is to her, a hugbox not a business as she claims


This bitch is so psychotic . She  says this video isn't coming from a negative place then types a negative paragraph in the description box.
You tube is her life, she went thru all the videos and deleted & disabled the comments and thumbs up/down sections.
What was her life like before YouTube? Shes so pathetic. Where are her real life friends besides that 1 lady Rains? I find it very suspect when someone doesn't have any real friends in their life. We'll see how long it takes her to come back. What's she gonna do w.herself? I hope she doesnt wind up on My 600lb Life.


----------



## foodiebloobie (May 8, 2018)

Why are her and hamber copying eachother though?


----------



## Ungern (May 8, 2018)

Uh-oh, someone is seriously pissed:


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 8, 2018)

Ungern said:


> Uh-oh, someone is seriously pissed:
> 
> View attachment 444625



If she means the hypocrisy on "here" is her own channel -then I agree.
She will never get it. People are pissed for her back & forth & the constant lies.
Forever the victim. That's Chantal.


----------



## A Owl (May 8, 2018)

Ungern said:


> Uh-oh, someone is seriously pissed:
> 
> View attachment 444625



"I would rather get another job."


----------



## 89elbees (May 8, 2018)

Ungern said:


> Uh-oh, someone is seriously pissed:
> 
> View attachment 444625



So maybe I'll bump my prediction out from 2 days off youtube to 3 days then 

ETA: This was a recent update, too. Good job staying off the internet for that break, Chantal


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 8, 2018)

She is now doing it for the click bait effect. Every single pointless youtuber out there has done "Im leaving youtube" video at least once (many have done them several times). Its a great attention generator and there is no way Chantal is ever going to leave. She's addicted to the attention she's getting, she never got it in real life. Nobody ever paid attention to the plain boring not very smart fart girl. On YouTube she feels like a movie star. Thats wy she will never leave.


----------



## Crispy Chicken (May 8, 2018)

It baffles me that a 35 year old woman doesn't use her online platform to learn from her own content to see what her audience likes or dislikes. Instead she (once again) bullies and manipulates people:
'Give me thumbs up and love and praise or else I'm leaving!'
Can she seriously not see how frustrated people are getting with her? It's exhausting trying to keep up with all her failed promises. I can't imaging what it must be like having to deal with her in real life (poor mom and Bibi). She's so inept at life and literally everything she set herself up to do. Geeze, I can see why she's unable to keep a real job.


----------



## thejackal (May 8, 2018)

She compared herself to Onision, that is just hilarious.   Her channel's upside is basically HFC though, it's way more niche than Onision's or even Nikocado's.  Onision has 1.7 million subs, Chantal will never even get close to that.  HFC has about 80k.  Nikocado has almost 800k subs, but he's a clickbait and crossover genius and puts more effort into his mukbangs than Chantal ever could.

I mean FFS, she does a Mukbang, her first one in a while, and she doesn't even bother to cook her sandwich or microwave her food?  It's a PANINI!  FFS, the entire flavor of the sandwich revolves around pressing it, or at least putting it in a fry pan and toasting it.

Isn't even worth mentioning the pasta.  No shit it was dry, it was cold, idiot.  She puts less effort into her Mukbangs than most drunk college kids put into cooking after a night out.  At least they can use a microwave.


----------



## DongMiguel (May 8, 2018)

She's turned into a fatter, uglier, less feminine Nikocado Avocado.

"WHY I'M QUITTING YOUTUBE AND DELETING MY CHANNEL"

A day later:

10,000 CALORIE CHALLENGE!


----------



## JustSomeRando (May 8, 2018)

Ive finally registered on here as i  am just amazed watching this train wreck. I have never  seen a person spiral so quickly. The meal prep video was a joke - is she really that stupid as to not heat the food up, How the hell doesn't she know that a panini is served hot? she eats enough takeout surely she should know that

She must be going crazy deleting comments, even  on her own videos people are growing tired of her shit. I'm about to watch her taking  a break video now . I hope i don't die of boredom halfway through the video


----------



## Ungern (May 8, 2018)

thejackal said:


> I mean FFS, she does a Mukbang, her first one in a while, and she doesn't even bother to cook her sandwich or microwave her food?


That's really strange, even for her. Being lazy is nothing new, but food is supposed to be her biggest source of joy, and now she can't even be bothered to invest a few minutes to make something taste a little better?


----------



## PropaGONDA (May 8, 2018)

Ungern said:


> That's really strange, even for her. Being lazy is nothing new, but food is supposed to be her biggest source of joy, and now she can't even be bothered to invest a few minutes to make something taste a little better?



she's a food addict just like hamber. at some point chantal is eating to fill some void in her life because she is unhappy with another area of her life (as with most fatties, see my 600lb life), rather than eating for taste. she craves feeling full and will shovel anything into her mouth to get her fix. thats why buffets are popular with hamplanets because they don't care about quality, but quantity.


----------



## Hangrygorl (May 8, 2018)

Ungern said:


> That's really strange, even for her. Being lazy is nothing new, but food is supposed to be her biggest source of joy, and now she can't even be bothered to invest a few minutes to make something taste a little better?


She's always looking for an excuse so when she fails she can shift the blame. If she can manage to waddle  her way to the car to get drive-thru, opening  the microwave and pushing 3 buttons  shouldn't be that complicated.
 I'm going to go on a limb here and say she already tasted half the shit she got premade but wanted ass  pats and sympathy that her meals were subpar and that it's hard being a "food addict" (glutton) when shes constantly set for failure but since everyone is seeing through her bullshit and not feeding the narcissist she's still trying to play some sob card by taking a break so she can gorge.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 8, 2018)

thejackal said:


> Nikocado has almost 800k subs, but he's a clickbait and crossover genius and puts more effort into his mukbangs than Chantal ever could.
> 
> I mean FFS, she does a Mukbang, her first one in a while, and she doesn't even bother to cook her sandwich or microwave her food?  It's a PANINI!  FFS, the entire flavor of the sandwich revolves around pressing it, or at least putting it in a fry pan and toasting it.
> 
> Isn't even worth mentioning the pasta.  No shit it was dry, it was cold, idiot.  She puts less effort into her Mukbangs than most drunk college kids put into cooking after a night out.  At least they can use a microwave.





Most Youtubers who do mukbangs usually eat normally, or even a little less, once off camera. They do a mukbang per week at the best. They often eat what their subscribers will request, or have guests over. They know it's a show and make it entertaining. Mukbang are a special thing in their life, one of the many things they'll do during a week, and it shows; they put time and effort into it.

Chantal* on the other hand is simply eating in front of a camera. With or without Youtube, she's stuffing her face in fast food every damn day and that's the way she's been eating since, I assume, a decade or two. Ten years ago she would have been hiding from everyone to stuff her face, but in these days and ages she can make a few bucks out of her food addiction by filming it and tagging it "mukbang" on Youtube. Worse, she even has supporters (aka enablers) to praise her when she does so.

Chantal doesn't have a job, not much friends, a "boyfriend" who seems to barely interact with her. Her main hobbies are eating in front of a camera, editing, and blocking haters. That's all she does all day, every damn day. It's absolutely nothing special for her and it's obvious. She cares so little that in some of her videos it's obvious she didn't even shower prior to filming.

I personally never believed Chantal mukbangs deserved such title, tbh. 



*(and those like her such as Amberlynn and Hungry Fatchick, for example)


----------



## Crispy Chicken (May 8, 2018)

'I'd rather get anther job'

Hmmm...Maybe Arby's is hiring?
(It's a very reputable job!)


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 8, 2018)

So are we expected to believe that this self proclaimed food addict didn't go back and down both the sandwich and pasta after she shut the camera off? I'll bet she'll polish off the rest of the weeks worth of meals today after her shocking revelation that people dislike her videos.  I sincerely hope she never comes back.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 8, 2018)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> So are we expected to believe that this self proclaimed food addict didn't go back and down both the sandwich and pasta after she shut the camera off?



Girl, I never expected her to stop stuffing her face in the first place and she proved me right on Day 25.  I'm sure she went out for a Burger King, too.


----------



## wheelpower (May 8, 2018)

Crispy Chicken said:


> I can't imaging what it must be like having to deal with her in real life (poor mom and Bibi). She's so inept at life and literally everything she set herself up to do. Geeze, I can see why she's unable to keep a real job.



Oh jesus you know she rants to the back of Bibi's head about this drama while he tries his best to ignore her.



Lisa Anna said:


> Also I'm wondering... is she still getting unemployment money? Because she clearly states in her last video that she makes money off Youtube (even if just a little). If she does has an income from Youtube, and is getting a full unemployment check without declaring her Youtube money, it's a fraud under canadian laws.
> 
> Just saying.



She got fired quite a while back, her EI would be maxed out by now. Maybe she's on some sort of benefits? I honestly think Bibi and her grandma or mom pay for the majority of things.


----------



## 89elbees (May 8, 2018)

Ungern said:


> Uh-oh, someone is seriously pissed:
> 
> View attachment 444625



This description has now been deleted. What a wild ride Chantal's emotions must be


----------



## XXIchic (May 8, 2018)

What happened to her 'Nobody Knows' channel?


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 8, 2018)

89elbees said:


> This description has now been deleted. What a wild ride Chantal's emotions must be



In all seriousness, I wouldn't be surprised if she deletes what's left of her channel (she deleted her 2nd channel a few days ago, so everything is possible). She just keeps getting deeper and deeper into the cray. She needs emotional support (for the weight loss but also for so much more) but that involves getting out of the house for more than just a Burger King so it won't happen.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 8, 2018)

89elbees said:


> This description has now been deleted. What a wild ride Chantal's emotions must be



For someone leaving you-tube, Chantal is on more now than when she actually posts videos. LOL
Disabling comments, likes/dislikes, telling us how it's our fault she is leaving & posting those new pics that look nothing like her.
People who say they are done & leaving, leave. Delete the channel & live their lives.
But not Chantal. She can't stay away. She craves attention as much as she craves Arby's.

Next I predict a 'I won't let the haters win' video complete with an extra chin -because we all know she's been hitting  fast food drive-ins hard.
Man, this is fun.


----------



## Ellana (May 8, 2018)

:late: She's pulled this shit like this before?


----------



## For The Internet (May 9, 2018)

XXIchic said:


> I said that it LOOKS like her house; not that it IS her HOUSE



Sorry to be late :late: (this thread moves faster than I have time for right now, trying to catch up!) but a lot of therapists and psychiatrists operate out of actual houses that have been converted to accommodate receptions and waiting areas and multiple offices for the doctors. I've gone to two doctors, both of whom had very nice old suburban houses as their workspace. I think the reasons are twofold; a more relaxing and less formal environment and also more discreet. Nobody wants to walk into a big building that's marked as a mental health center or whatever, for a lot of people suffering psychological disorders that would be pretty mortifying. 

Just to be clear, I'm agreeing that it looks like a house but not her house.

Having said that... hers looked less than professional.


God, she's really crashed and burned since I last checked in on her and I am here for it.


----------



## Broken Pussy (May 9, 2018)

I deleted all of the conversation about PWS because it got very heated.  In the future, if you guys can’t be civil with one another, I will hand out threadbans.  Everyone is allowed to have an opinion.  Don’t disrespect someone just because you don’t agree with them.  If you hate a cow so much that you can’t stand the idea of their behavior being explained by something out of their control, you are the problem.

Don’t post to argue with my decision.  Don’t say you’re sorry.  Just return to the topic at hand and keep it civil or I will remove your ability to participate in the thread.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 9, 2018)

So it looks like she changed the thumbnail to just her generic in the park picture. Did she change the title too?


----------



## JustSomeRando (May 9, 2018)

The likes and dislikes are back on her videos but the comments are still disabled.  Last video has 460 dislikes vs 384 likes oooh that must really be stinging Chantal right about now


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 9, 2018)

JustSomeRando said:


> The likes and dislikes are back on her videos but the comments are still disabled.  Last video has 460 dislikes vs 384 likes oooh that must really be stinging Chantal right about now



So long for "taking a break". She should have mentioned she was taking a break from posting videos, because when it comes to taking a break from Youtube, that's another epic fail.

P.S. I'm 100% unashamed to say I watched the first 5 mins of her latest mukbang at least 10 times since yesterday. It's so freaking hilarious, I gotta find a way to save it before she deletes her channel!


----------



## 89elbees (May 9, 2018)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> So it looks like she changed the thumbnail to just her generic in the park picture. Did she change the title too?



Yep. Title used to be "LEAVING YOUTUBE" or something similar. She also changed the video description. What a dumpster fire.


----------



## JustSomeRando (May 9, 2018)

Oh yes I only just noticed she changed that very stroppy description she had there yesterday. So did she even make 24 hours. I am looking forward to the next video. I can't get enough of the crazy


----------



## Kubric howrd (May 9, 2018)

Folks stop hating she is human and has feelings no one has the right to judge someone else's appereance cause no one has created and crafted themselves, just put outside looks out of the picture.
Also About lying and such stuff even tho i don't agree with her but its her life whether she say truth or lie if you are so butthurt about this then don't watch her channel move on .
Ps.don't tell me that iam chantal cause iam not.
Have a great day everyone


----------



## Babaloo (May 9, 2018)

You know what “TAKING A SHORT BREAK” means? No fucking break at all!! 

I know, I’m a little late. But I want to throw in my prediction: Back by week’s end with straight up mukbang because that’s what brought her the love in the first place. No vegan bullshit—just stuffing burgers and onion rings into her gullet.


----------



## GoodLard (May 9, 2018)

Babaloo said:


> You know what “TAKING A SHORT BREAK” means? No fucking break at all!!
> 
> I know, I’m a little late. But I want to throw in my prediction: Back by week’s end with straight up mukbang because that’s what brought her the love in the first place. No vegan bullshit—just stuffing burgers and onion rings into her gullet.



TBH, I wouldn't have any problem with that. At least she'd be straight up about it. I really don't care if she gains/loses, just be consistent. Be it vegan and weight loss or stuffing your face with greasy junk food.


----------



## C3PBRO (May 9, 2018)

She changed the video description again.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 9, 2018)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> So it looks like she changed the thumbnail to just her generic in the park picture. Did she change the title too?



Oh yes she did. Before it said she was leaving, now it's back to a break (which she hasn't even started yet. LOL)
Even that paragraph she wrote blaming everyone for all the dislikes & comments & saying "I'm done" was deleted.

She is going to "recollect" herself. Are we sure she graduated high school? LOL

Good ole' Chantal, back to lies, lies, lies.
I imagine her scanning you tube many hours a day searching for her name while surrounded by empty Arby's bags. LOL

I'm just waiting for the next video to see if she gained one more chin, or two.


----------



## A Owl (May 9, 2018)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> I'm just waiting for the next video to see if she gained one more chin, or two.


----------



## Broken Pussy (May 9, 2018)

Kubric howrd said:


> Folks stop hating she is human and has feelings no one has the right to judge someone else's appereance cause no one has created and crafted themselves, just put outside looks out of the picture.
> Also About lying and such stuff even tho i don't agree with her but its her life whether she say truth or lie if you are so butthurt about this then don't watch her channel move on .
> Ps.don't tell me that iam chantal cause iam not.
> Have a great day everyone



Have you considered punctuation?


----------



## Kubric howrd (May 9, 2018)

Broken Pussy said:


> Have you considered punctuation?



Have you considered that english isn't my first language


----------



## Nachtalb (May 9, 2018)

Crispy Chicken said:


> Did anyone see this?
> 
> Sigh



Oh I love it when she posts these comments under people's videos and shows her true colors.

Besides that,I always get a good chuckle out of them. Just imagine Chantal, who is anti-social (she doesn't seem to have any friends besides Rina ,but who's surprised) and unemployed (by choice may I add) ,whose life consists of constantly thinking about her next meal and lying in bed all day, lectures people on how to live a "meaningful" life LOL


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 9, 2018)

My face when I open Youtube and I see Chantal changed stuff on her channel again :



 




89elbees said:


> Yep. Title used to be "LEAVING YOUTUBE" or something similar. She also changed the video description. What a dumpster fire.



Yup. She went from "leaving Youtube" to "taking a *short *break" within a day (which is a long ass time by Chantal standard, tho!). I knew I was being too generous when I said she would take a full week off. 

I predict a new video by tonight.


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (May 9, 2018)




----------



## Anna230760 (May 9, 2018)

When exactly was weight loss ever her priority in the first place? She didn't ever have true intentions of "Leaving YouTube" like her thumbnail used to say on that video. She wanted people to praise her and tell her how much they loved her and want her to stay since she wasn't feeling her validation through the likes/dislikes. She literally needs the validation of strangers on the internet, because she has no one in her real life that gives her any. It's no different than when she posts vague messages that shes "Really sick and can't make videos," without giving any real explanation as to what's going on so that people will reach out. She does these things purposefully and manipulatively to feel validated and reassured that people like her.


----------



## McBain'sUpperLip (May 9, 2018)

Anna230760 said:


> When exactly was weight loss ever her priority in the first place? She didn't ever have true intentions of "Leaving YouTube" like her thumbnail used to say on that video. She wanted people to praise her and tell her how much they loved her and want her to stay since she wasn't feeling her validation through the likes/dislikes. She literally needs the validation of strangers on the internet, because she has no one in her real life that gives her any. It's no different than when she posts vague messages that shes "Really sick and can't make videos," without giving any real explanation as to what's going on so that people will reach out. She does these things purposefully and manipulatively to feel validated and reassured that people like her.



Chantal's the type of person to make a Facebook status about how she's having an awful day, but then tells you to mind your own business when you ask her about what's wrong.


----------



## Kubric howrd (May 9, 2018)

You all haters my girl is back stronger than ever ^_*


----------



## GS 281 (May 9, 2018)

Kubric howrd said:


> You all haters my girl is back stronger than ever ^_*


Not for long

Threadbanned


----------



## C3PBRO (May 9, 2018)

So is she back to hating Zach? I can't keep up, this chick is batshit.



Crispy Chicken said:


> Did anyone see this?
> 
> Sigh



I love that she used "poke the bear" as an example, because she weighs as much as a grizzly. Probably sleeps more tho.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 9, 2018)

What a strange mentality that is. Can't think of where I've seen it before.


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (May 9, 2018)

Oh ya! Back on Friday to make weightloss daily videos a priority again. Lol. When was that ever a priority for her?


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 9, 2018)

foodbeautypastashrimps said:


> View attachment 445487



Back on Friday.
Wow. Those 2 weeks just flew by! LOL

On another note, I watched her New Years video where she bought a sparkly pen & notebook to write down all her 2018 goals. She went on & on about weight loss, debt, working & so on.
Here it is May of 2018 & the only thing she accomplished was getting fatter. LOL
Never change Chantal, I need my daily dose of laughter.


----------



## gingerlyf0101 (May 9, 2018)

I can’t wait to go back to watching her moon face whine for 20 minutes about haters, trolls, her “plant based” diet and what she might do tomorrow but consistently never show. If she lost weight as quickly as she lost viewers and supporters she’d be in business.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (May 9, 2018)

Kubric howrd said:


> You all haters my girl is back stronger  fatter than ever ^_*



FIFY


----------



## Crispy Chicken (May 9, 2018)

I am guessing Chantal has been told many of these criticisms by her family her entire life, in which they probably truly tried helping her. She most likely controlled her family with bratty tantrums, threats and vile angry outbursts. But now she's hearing the same type of criticisms from complete strangers online (who aren't gonna sugar coat it), confirming how her aggressive, angry, manipulative attitude is being perceived. She claims to be a control freak, so it must completely enrage her that she is unable to control her viewers. By 35 one should really be more self aware of the mere basics in life. At this stage in life maybe it's time to reconsider those juvenile tantrums and put on some big girl panties!


----------



## thejackal (May 9, 2018)

Crispy Chicken said:


> I am guessing Chantal has been told many of these criticisms by her family her entire life, in which they probably truly tried helping her. She most likely controlled her family with bratty tantrums, threats and vile angry outbursts. But now she's hearing the same type of criticisms from complete strangers online (who aren't gonna sugar coat it), confirming how her aggressive, angry, manipulative attitude is being perceived. She claims to be a control freak, so it must completely enrage her that she is unable to control her viewers. By 35 one should really be more self aware of the mere basics in life. At this stage in life maybe it's time to reconsider those juvenile tantrums and *put on some big girl panties!*



I'm sure she's got plenty!


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (May 9, 2018)

Says she’s taking a break. Spending all day in the comments.


----------



## foodiebloobie (May 9, 2018)

So she's binging all week, then making a new "plan" type of video like amberlynn, followed by binging all weekend because she will start on Monday.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 9, 2018)

foodiebloobie said:


> So she's binging all week, then making a new "plan" type of video like amberlynn, followed by binging all weekend because she will start on Monday.



I really really wish her "come back" video will start by a weight in. One can dream...

Anyway, I can't wait to see her eating more piles of rice and blocking haydurrs because it's her journey and who are we to judge food addicts by giving them advice!?


----------



## Broken Pussy (May 9, 2018)

Kubric howrd said:


> Have you considered that english isn't my first language



Do other languages not use punctuation?


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 9, 2018)

You go guurrrlll


----------



## DongMiguel (May 9, 2018)

lol she made weight loss a priority and promptly gained weight. I'd hate to see what she would balloon to if she didn't make it a priority.


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (May 10, 2018)

I mean, it just really boggles my mind how you can attempt to lose weight and gain. Like - not even maintaing. Which implies you just eat “as usual” but actually gaining while attempting to lose. It’s just so stupid and embarrassing and cringy. It’s just so wild that they are cramming thousand upon thousand of calories a day in their mouth while also saying “day blah blah” of my weight loss teehee.


----------



## JustSomeRando (May 10, 2018)

Green Door and Pure (grease) Kitchen wiped your counters down because your number one customer will be back!!


----------



## Gawdamit (May 10, 2018)

Oh so she's returning to you tube on Friday so she can get back on the wagon. Why does she need you tube to get back on the wagon? Big Al announced in her latest video, she's no longer going to weigh herself on youtube and discussing her 'weight loss journey'. Will Chantal do the same?


----------



## whysoserious (May 10, 2018)

Lisa Anna said:


> Most Youtubers who do mukbangs usually eat normally, or even a little less, once off camera. They do a mukbang per week at the best. They often eat what their subscribers will request, or have guests over. They know it's a show and make it entertaining. Mukbang are a special thing in their life, one of the many things they'll do during a week, and it shows; they put time and effort into it.
> 
> Chantal* on the other hand is simply eating in front of a camera. With or without Youtube, she's stuffing her face in fast food every damn day and that's the way she's been eating since, I assume, a decade or two. Ten years ago she would have been hiding from everyone to stuff her face, but in these days and ages she can make a few bucks out of her food addiction by filming it and tagging it "mukbang" on Youtube. Worse, she even has supporters (aka enablers) to praise her when she does so.
> 
> ...



Your post made me think about the whole mukbang situation.
Sorry guys, but this is a long one. 

Here's the biggest problem with this type of content: mukbangs were something cool and enjoyable before Americans ruined them. Before, it was about social aspects of those shows but one day some redneck had - what was in their mind - a great idea and decided "I can damn sure make some money out of this" and it all started. Fat, disgusting, lazy, jobless slobs crawled out of their basements and monetized an awful addiction.

I agree that there are some decent western mukbangers who put a lot of thought and prep in their mukbangs but there are also people like Chantal who thought it was an easy buck and ruined it. She would actually make more money doing fetish porn or personalized videos for fetishists. 

As an Eauropean, I didn't quite get it at the beginning. How could someone eat such gigantic portions? Why are they moaning? Why don't they eat something healthy? What's going on with those serving spoons and licking fingers? And why won't they edit out burping and farting? Now I know, but I was just scared when I first saw Chantal's videos. The only thing that kept me from unsubbing were her stories and personality. 
She is the shittiest person for fooling everyone into thinking she is this cool, nice and quirky person. Shame! I may get hate for it, but I am glad more and more people see what a vile human she is.

What pisses me even more is that people like Chantal, HFC, etc. give fat people a really really bad name. I know a lot of fat people who are nothing like mentioned above. They are also very upset that they are represented by those like Chantal. I had a conversation about Chantal with my friend who is pretty fat and she said that she is glad people like Jabba aren't getting a lot of attention, because she wouldn't want someone to think that every fat person acts like that while eating.

What is even more disturbing - we have mentally ill person in front of the camera and she is progressing in the wrong direction every day. She's not only promoting unhealthy behaviors, but harms herself and her family.

I think she started this channel with this fantasy about being famous and loved on YT. And she had a lot of people who were there to defend her and pat her ass but guess what? SHE destroyed it HERSELF, so no one should ever feel bad that they don't feel bad for her. She doesn't give a single fuck about her subs, so why should they?

---
Edit: I read it one more time and wanted to say that the last part wasn't directed towards you, Lisa Anna  Just my thoughts.


----------



## Babaloo (May 10, 2018)

Has anyone addressed the folly of her outlandish goal of losing 100 lbs in six months? Why is she holding on to that??

I don’t get her all or nothing mentality.


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 10, 2018)

Babaloo said:


> Has anyone addressed the folly of her outlandish goal of losing 100 lbs in six months? Why is she holding on to that??
> 
> I don’t get her all or nothing mentality.



This idea is insane, this amount is huge even for an obese person doing keto. She cant even lose 1 pound. In 6 months time shell be getting pnone calls from My 600 Pound Life producers.


----------



## 89elbees (May 10, 2018)

Babaloo said:


> Has anyone addressed the folly of her outlandish goal of losing 100 lbs in six months? Why is she holding on to that??
> 
> I don’t get her all or nothing mentality.



It's definitely excessive. The only reason it might even physically be possible is her size, but she'd basically have to starve herself for 6 months. We all know she's not capable of that. She sets these insane goals and then ends up not even putting a half-assed amount of effort in to it.


----------



## Broken Pussy (May 10, 2018)

If Chantal cuts her caloric intake down to about 1200 per day, she could lose 100 pounds in 6 months.  A 1200 calorie diet doesn’t give you a lot of wiggle room, but it isn’t starvation, either.


----------



## JustSomeRando (May 10, 2018)

When you are the size of Chantal the first 30 - 40lbs will fly off within the first 4 - 6 weeks. I have a feeling she is obsessed with 100lbs because that is the point where she thinks that will be enough. She already thinks she is curvy and "thicc". Chantal is deluded enough to think  if she drops down to 270lbs that she will carry it well


----------



## DongMiguel (May 10, 2018)

Based on some shoddy calculator I found online (not necessarily 100% accurate, mind you), for Chantal to lose 100 lbs in 6 months, she'd need to consume no more than 860 calories a day. That's with 'desk job, little to no exercise' because, let's be real. IF you give her the benefit of moderate exercise, then you're more in line with Broken's numbers. Either way, it's not happening. Chantal is not disciplined enough to eat fewer than 1,500 calories a day on average.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 10, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> You go guurrrlll



Why is she always setting herself up for failure? Don't get me wrong, she could achieve -100lbs in six months if she had the proper mental help / preparation and the right people working with / for her (trainer, nutritionist, etc.). But all she has is her food addiction excuses and overall laziness.

I'm calling 400lbs by July.




foodbeautypastashrimps said:


> I mean, it just really boggles my mind how you can attempt to lose weight and gain. Like - not even maintaing. Which implies you just eat “as usual” but actually gaining while attempting to lose. It’s just so stupid and embarrassing and cringy. It’s just so wild that they are cramming thousand upon thousand of calories a day in their mouth while also saying “day blah blah” of my weight loss teehee.



She has what I call the "clean eating" syndrome, kinda. She thinks because what she eats is vegan, it's good for her health and she will automatically lose weight. You'll see the same minding with some people who are going gluten free, or any other "healthy" way of eating. But when your vegan (or gluten free diet, or any other) diet is filled with an enormous amount of fried carbs and too many calories, of course you won't lose weight.

Eating 5,000cals of broccoli is still 5,000cals.


----------



## Male (May 10, 2018)

whysoserious said:


> She doesn't give a single fuck about her subs, so why should they?


Only subs she cares about are the ones that has a dozen ingredients spilling out of it.


----------



## GoAskAyres (May 10, 2018)

DongMiguel said:


> Based on some shoddy calculator I found online (not necessarily 100% accurate, mind you), for Chantal to lose 100 lbs in 6 months, she'd need to consume no more than 860 calories a day. That's with 'desk job, little to no exercise' because, let's be real. IF you give her the benefit of moderate exercise, then you're more in line with Broken's numbers. Either way, it's not happening. Chantal is not disciplined enough to eat fewer than 1,500 calories a day on average.



It's definitely possible, but Chantal doesn't know how to properly execute a meal plan that is limited to 900 calories without half her calories being wasted on sauces or an unnecessary protein bar.

Eating a mostly raw vegan diet would give her the volume she craves without the calories. She could literally stuff her face with an overwhelming  (to normal people) amount of food in one sitting and it would barely hit 400 calories. I would have huge lettuce wraps to equal 420 calories and I could barely get through half. 400 calories of vegetables is a lot of food. She's just too stupid to know why she binges and learn how to redirect that need.


----------



## McBain'sUpperLip (May 10, 2018)

GoAskAyres said:


> It's definitely possible, but Chantal doesn't know how to properly execute a meal plan that is limited to 900 calories without half her calories being wasted on sauces or an unnecessary protein bar.
> 
> Eating a mostly raw vegan diet would give her the volume she craves without the calories. She could literally stuff her face with an overwhelming  (to normal people) amount of food in one sitting and it would barely hit 400 calories. I would have huge lettuce wraps to equal 420 calories and I could barely get through half. 400 calories of vegetables is a lot of food. She's just too stupid to know why she binges and learn how to redirect that need.



She's too weak to overcome the cravings for fat/salt/sugar/other food additives that she's been eating for decades. I'd be willing to bet that (at least to some extent) she does understand that she can still eat massive quantities of food that are healthier for her but are blander in taste, so to appease her viewers she'll eat them for as long as the camera is on and then go get fast food or something that will taste better to her. She's just unwilling to suck it up until she actually develops a taste for greens and fruits. Once that desire for junk food hits it's all over for her.


----------



## GoAskAyres (May 10, 2018)

McBain'sUpperLip said:


> She's too weak to overcome the cravings for fat/salt/sugar/other food additives that she's been eating for decades. I'd be willing to bet that (at least to some extent) she does understand that she can still eat massive quantities of food that are healthier for her but are blander in taste, so to appease her viewers she'll eat them for as long as the camera is on and then go get fast food or something that will taste better to her. She's just unwilling to suck it up until she actually develops a taste for greens and fruits. Once that desire for junk food hits it's all over for her.



Agreed - she is too weak and too much of a brat to just suck it up and eat well. And she's far too lazy to cook flavorful meals. Veggies don't have to be bland. She knows that. She just doesn't want to spend her time prepping and cooking. Her tastebuds are an issue, but taking huge bites and eating a lot of food doesn't have to be sacrificed right away - she can work on one issue at a time. She just needs to be mindful of why she's eating. If she decided to either satisfy a craving with a tiny portion or satisfy volume by eating a lot of veggies to feel full, she would learn to control both without continuing to gain weight. 

But being that self aware takes work and honesty... and she's a morbidly obese cow that worried about eating enough calories... I doubt that level of introspection will ever happen for her.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 10, 2018)

Looks like she's gotten hair dye inspiration from Amber as well.


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (May 10, 2018)




----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 10, 2018)

GoAskAyres said:


> It's definitely possible, but Chantal doesn't know how to properly execute a meal plan that is limited to 900 calories without half her calories being wasted on sauces or an unnecessary protein bar.



Chantal could perfectly stick to 2000 cals/day of delicious vegan (or not) food and lose weight like crazy. She could take it slowly as a lifestyle change and by the end of the year I'm sure she would be -50lbs at a minimum. Easy peasy, no need to even exercise. By 2020 she would easily reach a +100lbs weight loss without any other effort than eating normal portions.

But no. Her logic is to set herself up for failure, be miserable on camera and binge off-camera cuz she's not giving herself any chance at succeeding. Keep eating your salad and be sad, Chantal.


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 10, 2018)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 446318
> 
> Looks like she's gotten hair dye inspiration from Amber as well.



Her stylist is so amazing that she always looks either like a samurai or sporting a bowl cut.


----------



## McBain'sUpperLip (May 10, 2018)

Lisa Anna said:


> Chantal could perfectly stick to 2000 cals/day of delicious vegan (or not) food and lose weight like crazy. She could take it slowly as a lifestyle change and by the end of the year I'm sure she would be -50lbs at a minimum. Easy peasy, no need to even exercise. By 2020 she would easily reach a +100lbs weight loss without any other effort than eating normal portions.
> 
> But no. Her logic is to set herself up for failure, be miserable on camera and binge off-camera cuz she's not giving herself any chance at succeeding. Keep eating your salad and be sad, Chantal.
> 
> View attachment 446359



The look on her face! It's a salad Chantal, it's not going to poison you.


----------



## GoAskAyres (May 10, 2018)

Lisa Anna said:


> Chantal could perfectly stick to 2000 cals/day of delicious vegan (or not) food and lose weight like crazy. She could take it slowly as a lifestyle change and by the end of the year I'm sure she would be -50lbs at a minimum. Easy peasy, no need to even exercise. By 2020 she would easily reach a +100lbs weight loss without any other effort than eating normal portions.
> 
> But no. Her logic is to set herself up for failure, be miserable on camera and binge off-camera cuz she's not giving herself any chance at succeeding. Keep eating your salad and be sad, Chantal.
> 
> View attachment 446359



That's exactly what will keep her from ever reaching any weightloss goals. Chantal really thinks that people are stupid enough to believe she can restrict her calories and not lose any weight because of a "few" binges over a 30 day period. If she just replaced the base of all her meals with vegetables and used her fatty/deep fried foods as a garnish she could easily satisfy her addiction AND lose weight.

But, like you said, she likes to be miserable and convince people that weightloss is hard - she's really just a loser that doesn't know how to function in life. Whether it be trauma (or whatever she keeps alluding to), haters, or addiction - something has to be wrong to justify the fact that she's incapable of managing her life successfully.


----------



## A Owl (May 10, 2018)

Chantal + Amberlynn = My 1000lb Life?


----------



## thejackal (May 10, 2018)

A Owl said:


> Chantal + Amberlynn = My 1000lb Life?



two girls, one aisle.


----------



## A Owl (May 10, 2018)

thejackal said:


> two girls, one aisle.


Tough call between :islamic: and  there tbh...


----------



## foodiebloobie (May 11, 2018)

Today is the day! She is going to come back and talk about accountability and all the lists she needs to make. I wonder if she will do a weigh in. Maybe she will show herself going to texas roadhouse with Becky later... Oh sorry, I got my cows mixed up they're all starting to sound the same to me.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 11, 2018)

Wow. I've learned so much during this Chantal 2 week break. (fastest 2 weeks of my life) LOL
Somehow, just like buying new clothes & measuring cups, she thinks having her hair done will melt off 100 pounds of fat.
And most of all, for success, she really has to stop this vegan nonsense. Chantal is not a vegan. I'm not sure if she does it for views or asspats, but enough is enough.

I'm really giddy over seeing her again. Will she have an extra chin? Will she still be sitting in the same clothes talking non stop about all her new plans, but never show herself actually walking? Will her fitbit still fit?

I'm guessing she gained about 10 pounds during this break. I'm sure Arby's & Burger King were sure happy to see her back.
Since I watched her New Years resolution video & the only thing she accomplished was getting fatter, I can't wait to hear the new list of goals she will never achieve.
Never change Chantal. This is fun.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 11, 2018)

foodiebloobie said:


> Today is the day! She is going to come back and talk about accountability and all the lists she needs to make. I wonder if she will do a weigh in. Maybe she will show herself going to texas roadhouse with Becky later... Oh sorry, I got my cows mixed up they're all starting to sound the same to me.



I'm so excited for this video and Chantal's come back (3 full days, that felt 4ever)!

I'm looking forward for a sustainable and balanced vegan meal plan (less piles of rice and fried carbs, more of healthy proteins, fats and fruit+veggies), a training schedule really worth 600$/month, a realistic weight loss goal, a weight in (where we'll see she managed to lose some weight this week) and of course she'll already have started her new program and we won't have to wait for "tomorrow" to see her jumping into action! Hee hee!

...
...
...

Just kidding. It's gonna be another video of her sitting in her living room with Bibi ignoring her in the background, or in her car, where she'll be all talk and no action, hee-heeing profusely and addressing the hayduuurs. I will feel lucky if she showered prior to filming.

I'm still optimistic we're gonna see 400lbs this year tho!




EDIT @ThisWillBeFun  I lost my shit at "will her fitbit still fit" in your post just above! LOL


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (May 11, 2018)

Lol I guess her “moderators” can go on break now that big mama is back. 
As if she ever left. We all know she was obsessively surveilling everything.


----------



## JustSomeRando (May 11, 2018)

Bah she already deleted the haydurs comments under her hair post. I wonder if they told her it was a bad idea to bleach hair that has already fell out in clumps. She already has to spray on a hairline - she will have to draw that balayage  on with felt tip


----------



## fourshore (May 11, 2018)

So, going back to this video...is she smelling her fart at 3:09? I always assume that whenever there's a harsh cut that she edited out a fart of a burp. I mean...wtf is she doing? It has to be that


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 11, 2018)

fourshore said:


> ...is she smelling her fart at 3:09?



Obviously smelling her food... and to be honest I'm wondering, by the look of it, if a fart wouldn't smell better?


----------



## For The Internet (May 11, 2018)

Broken Pussy said:


> If Chantal cuts her caloric intake down to about 1200 per day, she could lose 100 pounds in 6 months.  A 1200 calorie diet doesn’t give you a lot of wiggle room, but it isn’t starvation, either.



She could have a fucking burger a day  on 1200 calories and still lose weight as long as she didn’t get anything too huge, drank water and had a low calorie breakfast and lean dinner salad or a hearty veggie soup (not Amber style). Problem is she could never get full eating that way. I will never get fat logic. I get giving up on yourself, but why lie to yourself too?

Just to cover my bases I’m too lazy to look up what the differences in calories in, like, Burger King bbq cheeseburgers are here (where admittedly fast food laws demand quality) and in Canada so I’m basing that on what the burgers here are like in calories.

Whoever said My 600 Pound Life will come knocking, I can only pray to the Kiwi gods. I can’t stand watching her now but I would watch the fuck out of Dr Now telling her some hard truths. The UK show Secret Eaters would blow the lid on her too, it’s about overweight people who swear they diet, it’s genetics ect but they’re constantly filmed and all their snacks and sodas are added up plus their meals to show exactly what their intake is. Spoiler Alert: it’s never been genetics.


----------



## frootloops (May 11, 2018)

anyone watch this yet lol


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (May 11, 2018)

even the cat looks over it.


----------



## The hash slinging slasher (May 11, 2018)

Not surprised that she came back after 3 days when she said she'd be gone for about 2 weeks

One of Chantal's biggest problems is that she talks too much about her plans and 90% of the time doesn't even stay committed to what she says she's gonna do.

Don't talk about it, be about it Chantal.


----------



## gingerlyf0101 (May 11, 2018)

She looks like she’s wearing those fake lizard eye contacts


----------



## frootloops (May 11, 2018)

I like how she mentioned that you can gain up to 10 pounds on your cycle, hey Chantelle, its averaged between half a pound to 10lbs which 10 is considered extreme, that aint you, stop making excuses.


----------



## thejackal (May 11, 2018)

Jesus.  Fucking.   Christ.

-- She's putting more effort in guys.  She's got a background now.  It's a black sheet that doesn't even cover the whole frame.  I think it might be a hefty bag.
-- Her trainer told her she has a "youtube career" and he's such a great guy!  He's going on a walk with her this week and we're going to meet him!
-- Daily vlogs keep her accountable
-- She has a really diverse channel she does mukbangs...and storytelling
-- Spent over $400 on fast food last month
-- The Trainer is buttering her up.  Holy fuck it's like praising Trump it's so easy.  Her eyes light up the entire time she talks about him.  Mentioned his GF and how THEY (chantal and him)
    are hanging out after on the walk!  I hope he brings his GF and she can't keep up.  Reality check!  You know his GF is a fit chick.
-- She's going to ignore the criticism except when she's not going to.  Give her  a break guys!
-- She's not doing mukbangs that's a negative connotation she's just going to film eating vids.
-- She's swollen!  Period weight!  Only down 2 lbs (so nothing, within the error bars) since 2 weeks ago but because of her period she's probably down more.  372lbs.  Her and AL are chatting, evidence is mounting.
-- She googled "period weight gain" and go figure the results backed her!  It's crazy how much weight you can gain on your period.  Her research is so fucking laughable and really speaks to how dangerous the internet is in the hands of stupid people.  All she does is confirmation bias, every single time.  JFC.   This is why she's really stupid.  She cannot think critically.   She searches the terms "period weight gain" and no shit it comes up with affirmation.
-- It felt good to get all the asspats from the people that missed her on Youtube.  Her PMS explains why she was so mean to people.
-- She actually paid for the new background!  She has a DSLR but is too "tech dumb" to use it so she sold it.  FFS.  How about googling the instructions!
-- She is a "spoiled brat" and has no impulse control (her own words), she's not some "rich youtuber" and struggles like everybody else.  No shit?
-- Ends with her AGAIN mentioning how US (her and her trainer) are going for a "nice walk" tmr.  She is so fucking delusional.

She's entertaining in a pro wrestling like way right now.  Just when you think the plot possibly couldn't even get more ludicrous, some oiled up meathead in a crazy costume comes running in from the stands holding a table and smashes it over some goon's head, picks up the belt, puts it on, and teabags him: she really thinks she's a career youtuber, she really thinks her trainer is her new lover, and she really thinks she's going to lose weight.


----------



## wheelpower (May 11, 2018)

Christ that background is just embarrassing... it's worse than her shitty living room in the background


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 11, 2018)

that trainer thing was the most cringe worthy thing ever. She says he not only watches her channel but also reads all the comments people leave under her videos. Her beady eyes sparkling with excitement. Oh yeah and how hes working out a special discount price for her ...is she really that dumb??


----------



## wheelpower (May 11, 2018)

Not even the upper angle can hide the 3? 4? chins


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 11, 2018)

Oh my god, the shitty backdrop and super bright lighting are just too much. She really couldn't be bothered to make sure it filled the whole frame? Some career she's got. Apparently she hasn't eaten anything since breakfast yesterday. She's just been drinking water with apple cider vinegar. She knows that a lot of people don't think it's healthy to not eat but she's listening to her body.

When will these idiots realize that they could fast for a month and it would do nothing but benefit them? Someone the size of three normal people doesn't go into starvation mode. Someone the size of three people doesn't need three meals a day or 1200 calories. I'm sure she binged after "fasting".


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (May 12, 2018)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Oh my god, the shitty backdrop and super bright lighting are just too much. She really couldn't be bothered to make sure it filled the whole frame? Some career she's got. Apparently she hasn't eaten anything since breakfast yesterday. She's just been drinking water with apple cider vinegar. She knows that a lot of people don't think it's healthy to not eat but she's listening to her body.
> 
> When will these idiots realize that they could fast for a month and it would do nothing but benefit them? Someone the size of three normal people doesn't go into starvation mode. Someone the size of three people doesn't need three meals a day or 1200 calories. I'm sure she binged after "fasting".



Fasting to her means medium fries with her six burgers. She has never fasted and she’s eaten enough for six people since breakfast yesterday. Lying about what or how much you eat is easy on youtube. 

Her fasting for an entire day is as likely as her shitting bricks of 18K gold. When she’s lost 20 lbs, verified on a scale, I’ll start thinking fasting and portion control are more than just words she uses for her YT fantasy role play game. 

I say 20 lbs because I think her weight probably fluctuates by about 5 lbs every time she takes a shit and a few diuretic pills can take off five pounds in water weight temporarily, so if she loses 20 she might have actually curbed her eating for a few days.


----------



## whysoserious (May 12, 2018)

This trainer should run. The money is not worth it.

I don't know what's more bothering: crazy eyes or shitty background.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (May 12, 2018)

frootloops said:


> anyone watch this yet lol


Christ, I relate to the expression on that cat's face on a near-spiritual level.  It has a thousand yard stare.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 12, 2018)

A new shiny background and filming angle, which puts her enormous face too close to the camera and doesn't even hide any of her chins. That's the maximum effort she could make in 72h.

Once again, she's all talk and no action.

Also, the best proof Chantal has a very average IQ, and I'm being generous by saying "average", is that she doesn't see her trainer plays her the same way she (tries to) play us. He's manipulating her to suck every penny he can out of her, and it's working.

Dear trainer, whoever you are, thank you! because you have the possibility to make the next few weeks extremely lolworthy for us, and I'm ready for it.


----------



## Gawdamit (May 12, 2018)

I cannot believe she positioned the camera so she has to look up,  to make herself look like she's lost weight. OMFG


----------



## Babaloo (May 12, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> I cannot believe she positioned the camera so she has to look up,  to make herself look like she's lost weight. OMFG



The oldest trick in the book. Sigh. 

I can tell she really means it this time, guise!

It’s gonna be messy...


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (May 12, 2018)

I’m actually really excited to meet her trainer, lmao.


----------



## CHINARED (May 12, 2018)

foodbeautypastashrimps said:


> I’m actually really excited to meet her trainer, lmao.


I have a feeling somethings gonna come up & he has to cancel.
Im from NYC, I don't know how small her town  is but could this so called "trainir be that desperate for clients that he'll meet her on his day off?? It's just strange to me. Why would he be so vested in her? Hmmmm I guess we shall wait & see.


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (May 12, 2018)

My dude is making 600 bucks to watch Chantal walk on a treadmill while he stands there. Now, with a discounted price - even standing there 30 mins to an hour watching Chantal walk on a treadmill for like say... 300 bucks a month? I would try to keep her suckered in too LOL. It’s just so cringy that she doesn’t see that this gym dude doesn’t sincerely care about her. And how awkward it is she’s keeps talking to him about YouTube. I find it super weird that he watches her video s.


----------



## Ungern (May 12, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> that trainer thing was the most cringe worthy thing ever. She says he not only watches her channel but also reads all the comments people leave under her videos.


Do you think he watches the cringe compilations and reads her thread here too?


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 12, 2018)

Let me just say this, Chantal sitting in front of a trash bag was probably the best way for her to describe her channel without words. LOL


----------



## Broken Pussy (May 12, 2018)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Oh my god, the shitty backdrop and super bright lighting are just too much. She really couldn't be bothered to make sure it filled the whole frame? Some career she's got. Apparently she hasn't eaten anything since breakfast yesterday. She's just been drinking water with apple cider vinegar. She knows that a lot of people don't think it's healthy to not eat but she's listening to her body.
> 
> When will these idiots realize that they could fast for a month and it would do nothing but benefit them? Someone the size of three normal people doesn't go into starvation mode. Someone the size of three people doesn't need three meals a day or 1200 calories. I'm sure she binged after "fasting".



In her defense, the bad lighting and awkward angle were some of the criticisms on the first video she did with her DSLR, so at least she tried to fix it.  That she went too far in the other direction is unsurprising, fat ladies think they can solve all of their image problems by putting the camera so far above them that it might as well be in space and having their faces blown out.  At least she still has a nose. 

The reason you can see the backdrop is because she has the camera too far above her head.

She clearly used some kind of beauty tool or blurring filter, too.  Her face has that poreless plasticine look about it.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 12, 2018)

Ungern said:


> Do you think he watches the cringe compilations and reads her thread here too?



I like how she said the trainer reads all the BAD things people say about her.
Really? Only the bad things?
He & his GF don't read the advice given or those who hold her accountable for her words vs her actions?

Man, he has her snowed. I have never heard of a trainer so willing to work with a client on their day off (for free yet) or make accommodations to their fees so willingly. But I'm from NY & trainers are busy here. Maybe he has to do whatever he has to to keep clients. And maybe he thinks since she's such a big you-tube star (LOL) she can help advertise for him & the gym.

It's fun to be back on the Chantal roller coaster, where everything happens -tomorrow. LOL


----------



## Kelly Bundy (May 12, 2018)

Because the 250lbs of extra fat just isn't enough.


----------



## Gawdamit (May 12, 2018)

How does the PT read the negative comments when she deletes them faster than they are posted?


----------



## fourshore (May 12, 2018)

I can't stop laughing at that terrible background! She's is so fucking fat that the background can't even fit into frame!! I would be too humiliated and wouldn't even post it if I were here.


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Dangerhair (May 12, 2018)

CHINARED said:


> I have a feeling somethings gonna come up & he has to cancel.
> Im from NYC, I don't know how small her town  is but could this so called "trainir be that desperate for clients that he'll meet her on his day off?? It's just strange to me. Why would he be so vested in her? Hmmmm I guess we shall wait & see.



Ottawa, 1.3M people, so not a small town.

She "works out" at Goodlife, which is a huge gym chain in Canada. They're not awful like Planet Fitness, and they have tons of locations, clean equipment and many of them are 24 hours.

They're loath to tell you the pricing, but it runs about $55/month for a normal membership. You can buy a "deluxe" membership which gets you a nicer changeroom, hot towels and some other stuff that the normal one charges you per-use for included.

However, personal training packages is where they make their real money. Goodlife's trainers don't exist to train you- they exist to sell you training packages. They get commission and bonuses based on how many they sell, and don't even have to be licenced for the first few months they're there. They'll butter you up, drag you in front of the manager, anything to keep you as a client. Not all of them are awful, granted, but it's a program that rewards profitability over excellence.


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 12, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> How does the PT read the negative comments when she deletes them faster than they are posted?



He doesn't. She probably mentioned to him she has many hayduurs and he lied and said "yeah Ive seen it", she now makes herself look like a youtube celebrity of Trisha's calibre, she thinks she's so high profile that the trainer is offering her a discount only so he can train her (watch her wobble on the treadmill) when for every normal person it is obvious that he's just doing normal sales tricks. She mentioned before that the gym manager was watching her videos too and that the receptionist called her "our star". I mean, I can't even. I don't even know what to say, this shit is just sad.



Dangerhair said:


> Ottawa, 1.3M people, so not a small town.
> 
> .



she actually lives in Gatineau, which is like 332k people


----------



## Dangerhair (May 12, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> she actually lives in Gatineau, which is like 332k people



I thought her dox earlier said she lived in Sandy Hill, which is on the Ottawa side?


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (May 12, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> He doesn't. She probably mentioned to him she has many hayduurs and he lied and said "yeah Ive seen it", she now makes herself look like a youtube celebrity of Trisha's calibre, she thinks she's so high profile that the trainer is offering her a discount only so he can train her (watch her wobble on the treadmill) when for every normal person it is obvious that he's just doing normal sales tricks. She mentioned before that the gym manager was watching her videos too and that the receptionist called her "our star". I mean, I can't even. I don't even know what to say, this shit is just sad.




I didn’t even catch the “our star” thing 
Yikes. 
Chantal, lord have mercy. What an embarrassment. Just stop eating so fucking much. It’s not that hard. Damn.


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 12, 2018)

Dangerhair said:


> I thought her dox earlier said she lived in Sandy Hill, which is on the Ottawa side?



Really? Never heard that, i think someone posted her address here before and it was Gatineau. anyway, i googled it and there is no Goodlife gym in Gatineau anyway, they are all in Ottawa so I guess it doesnt matter


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (May 12, 2018)




----------



## GoodLard (May 12, 2018)

Rambles on for an eternity, well feels like that. Her "walk" begins at 9:29.

ETA:Foodbeautypastashrimps was quicker with the vid link :-)


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 12, 2018)

@ 5:12 : "So because I'm french....."

GUUUUUUUUUUURL WHAT? Her french accent is thicker than her triple chins and nothing close to the québécois accent from Hull / Gatineau. At the best she's bilingual (many people around the Ottawa area are) but no way you're "french", your accent is pure english canadian.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 12, 2018)

Day 38 & Chantal has lost less than 3 pounds.
Quite the success story.

One Arby's trip & it's back to square one.

9 minutes into the new video & my head is spinning already. Another new way to lose weight, smoothies.
I'd say this would work for her if she blended that buffalo chicken sandwich from Burger King that she craves, otherwise, it will last 2 days.
And I notice as she talked about Mothers Day & seeing her Mom & grandmother, she conveniently left out going out to eat. After all, she just said one second before that she was going to only eat smoothies for a week.
Watching her walk is making me queasy. She walked for 2 seconds totally out of breath then stopped because she heard something in the woods. Was it laughter? LOL
I swear, I thought she was going to pass out. Not sure how the walk with a trainer will go. She can't seem to walk for more than 5 minutes at a time.
Spent a lot of money at a specialty place for garbage she shouldn't be eating anyway.

And she's going to edit tomorrow a lot. I guess we can already guess that her walk with the trainer won't go well. 
Day 39 should be interesting. *yawn


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 12, 2018)

It’s hilarious how much money she’s wasting on expensive organic crap that won’t help her at all. Who the hell buys almond butter when trying to lose weight? Nuts may be healthy, but, being predominantly made of fat, they are insanely high in calories. Does she seriously not understand that healthy diet =/= weightloss diet? You can lose weight eating crap and gain weight eating super healthy.


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (May 12, 2018)

Lisa Anna said:


> @ 5:12 : "So because I'm french....."
> 
> GUUUUUUUUUUURL WHAT? Her french accent is thicker than her triple chins and nothing close to the québécois accent from Hull / Gatineau. At the best she's bilingual (many people around the Ottawa area are) but no way you're "french", your accent is pure english canadian.




In a live stream her boyfriend was speaking French on the phone. Viewers asked if she was bilingual. She said she could understand French and partly speak it but not well.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 12, 2018)

foodbeautypastashrimps said:


> In a live stream her boyfriend was speaking French on the phone. Viewers asked if she was bilingual. She said she could understand French and partly speak it but not well.



She's the perfect example of the french saying "(S)he lies as easily as (s)he breathes." Of course it doesn't apply 100% to her since she can barely breath after walking 0.2km, but you know what I mean.


----------



## wheelpower (May 12, 2018)

Dangerhair said:


> I thought her dox earlier said she lived in Sandy Hill, which is on the Ottawa side?



Nah she lives in Gatineau, you can see in some vlogs when she's driving away from her apartment there are "ARRET" stop signs.



RussianBlonde said:


> Really? Never heard that, i think someone posted her address here before and it was Gatineau. anyway, i googled it and there is no Goodlife gym in Gatineau anyway, they are all in Ottawa so I guess it doesnt matter



Yes she drives in to the St Laurent Goodlife gym in Ottawa to meet her trainer


----------



## gingerlyf0101 (May 12, 2018)

Finally watching this mess, how is she panting while going down a hill? She’s also acting terrified of probably just a squirrel in a group of trees. What a baby.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (May 12, 2018)

"Is that the Chateau Laurier?" 
Is she.....serious? She lives in Ottawa. That is easily the second most iconic building in the city. Holy hell girl needs to leave her apartment more.


----------



## rjk123 (May 12, 2018)

That organic food haul is no less than around $90 or so! Also sweetening things with Medjool dates isn't the best idea; it is still sugar! "One Medjool date contains 66 calories, 15.95 grams of sugar (equivalent to 4 teaspoons of granulated sugar)." + "Each 1/2-cup serving of Medjool dates consists of approximately four pitted, chopped dates and provides about 266 calories, nearly 72 grams of carbohydrates." Just because it's "healthy" and vegan from a cute hippie shop doesn't mean it won't make you gain weight. It's nice to have a new mindset & think you're going to walk into a healthy organic shop & be that healthy, clean vegan but I don't think she'll even like those nut butters...they sound good, but it's just nuts ground up with no sugar  or oil etc. They're not that great! Def not Jif! I know she said she went to Veg Fest last year, which is a vegan food expo & she didn't even continue her vegan lifestyle. I applaud her for wanting to eat clean and organic and vegan but these unnecessary specialty foods etc aren't necessary for someone on a budget atm. It's nice to drink green drinks and chew quinoa like it's life, but it's not sustainable for someone that isn't looking at the macros and ordering flavorless meals.


----------



## multiverse (May 12, 2018)

rjk123 said:


> That organic food haul is no less than around $90 or so! Also sweetening things with Medjool dates isn't the best idea; it is still sugar! "One Medjool date contains 66 calories, 15.95 grams of sugar (equivalent to 4 teaspoons of granulated sugar)." + "Each 1/2-cup serving of Medjool dates consists of approximately four pitted, chopped dates and provides about 266 calories, nearly 72 grams of carbohydrates." Just because it's "healthy" and vegan from a cute hippie shop doesn't mean it won't make you gain weight. It's nice to have a new mindset & think you're going to walk into a healthy organic shop & be that healthy, clean vegan but I don't think she'll even like those nut butters...they sound good, but it's just nuts ground up with no sugar  or oil etc. They're not that great! Def not Jif! I know she said she went to Veg Fest last year, which is a vegan food expo & she didn't even continue her vegan lifestyle. I applaud her for wanting to eat clean and organic and vegan but these unnecessary specialty foods etc aren't necessary for someone on a budget atm. It's nice to drink green drinks and chew quinoa like it's life, but it's not sustainable for someone that isn't looking at the macros and ordering flavorless meals.


She could be spending less money AND losing weight if she just ate less and counted calories honestly. I really dont understand the point of lying to yourself over how many calories youre eating, your body will always reflect the truth.  Fats always think a healthy diet means either expensive juice fasting or smoothies or personal trainer, or that organic or vegan means no calories. It's just math - regular addition and subtraction, not very exciting and sometimes depressing math. Measuring things is depressing because then you cant pretend you only had one serving of rice, or your very full wine glass was totally only 3 oz and 80 calories.

Chantal doeant want to count calories because then she'd have to face up to exactly how much she eats even when she's not binging. It's mentally easier to pretend to be doing everything she can, spending loads of cash on pretend healthy things so she can satisfy two addictions at once, shopping and eating.


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (May 12, 2018)

Is it just me or is this deja vu from back at Day 1???? Not that it would matter cause what has she accomplished since then anyways???? But haven't we seen this before?....The 2 min walks, the new fad diet that wont last 2 days, the spending ridiculous amounts of money on food that really wont help and that she most likely wont end up liking anyways. Follow that up with another binge and another coming clean video. Then comes the bipolar episodes and the apologies she never means. And then the break from you tube. And then we will be right back here again! Oh Chantal! She keeps me laughing! Good times! Also, I love that shes tweeting away that the haters are still at home behind the keyboard....so where is she?? Shes at home monitoring every single comment on every single platform! I hope she keeps this up because it's pure comedy to me!!!


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 12, 2018)

Keepitsimple7070 said:


> Is it just me or is this deja vu from back at Day 1???? Not that it would matter cause what has she accomplished since then anyways???? But haven't we seen this before?....The 2 min walks, the new fad diet that wont last 2 days, the spending ridiculous amounts of money on food that really wont help and that she most likely wont end up liking anyways. Follow that up with another binge and another coming clean video. Then comes the bipolar episodes and the apologies she never means. And then the break from you tube. And then we will be right back here again! Oh Chantal! She keeps me laughing! Good times!



Chantal is like watching the movie Groundhog Day.

And I swear, that girl is addicted to sugar. She thinks our bodies can tell the difference between sugar from fruit or the sugar bowl.
I agree with others, she will not count calories because how many she consumes will be a shock (if she's honest).
Yup, I'm just going to sit back & watch the downfall.
She hasn't learned a thing about nutrition & will fail.
I suspect she will weigh herself secretly & possibly fast before filming just to show some loss.
Then a trip to Arby's will be her reward.
No matter what filters she uses or camera angles, eventually the camera will tell us the truth. She can't hide an extra chin forever.
Carry on Chantal. This is fun.


----------



## CHINARED (May 12, 2018)

How do we even know that screenshot of her weight was from Friday? She didnt step on the scale in front of us. At least Hamberlynn has actually stepped on a scale. And what's so fucking funny? Whats with that constant giggling? I'll tell ya what it is, it's a fucking tick that shows youre lying with everything you say.
I adored her when I first found her, now I have this hatred (which I shouldn't, but I'm nuts too) for her that watching anything she does disgusts me & angers me.

BiBi is goin to VegFest cause he loves her Bitch you could be on fire & HE wouldn't notice sitting in the same room.
She's so thirsty, pathetic & sad. She makes me sick


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 12, 2018)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Chantal is like watching the movie Groundhog Day.



We all know her new goals smell like sh*t. Just like her old goals. 
And her current food.


----------



## A Owl (May 12, 2018)

GoodLard said:


> Rambles on for an eternity, well feels like that. Her "walk" begins at 9:29.
> 
> ETA:Foodbeautypastashrimps was quicker with the vid link :-)


Legit heard something in the woods guise!! Trying to be spoopy when really just can't manage a walk downhill.


----------



## Blue Roses (May 12, 2018)

She gets startled by a leaf! butterfly? while driving then freaks herself out with the creature in the woods then frightens off a beaver because she can't remain calm. It's so strange watching a 35 year old woman have absolutely no idea how to behave outdoors.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (May 12, 2018)

Blue Roses said:


> She gets startled by a leaf! butterfly? while driving then freaks herself out with the creature in the woods then frightens off a beaver because she can't remain calm. It's so strange watching a 35 year old woman have absolutely no idea how to behave outdoors.


I think she's pulling an Amberlynn with this one. Being afraid and startled is so girly and feminine and dainty! I think they think it makes them look quirky and precious.


----------



## ET 599 (May 13, 2018)

Breaking down the latest video. 

Starting off with Starbucks time.  Chantal has so many addictions and they're all pricy.  A large Americano five times a week will destroy your bank account, even though it's one of the cheaper drinks from Starbucks.  It's so strange to me how Chantal's vices all relate to, sort of, picking herself up.  I'm not as familiar with her as, say, an Amberlynn, but she's always spending money in an effort to band aid her problems.  Coffee to start the day, weird hippie food that will ensure she sticks to her diet, active wear clothing, the list snowballs on and on and on.  We all understand that putting a band aid on a gunshot wound won't do anything.  You need to seek out the proper treatment for your trauma and what Chantal really needs is a proper mental health evaluation and a sponsor.  

Ah yes, the physical pain of working out.  That's your body telling you, yo, you fucked up.  It's frustrating to herh this because she doesn't even really work out.  I understand that get mobility is limited and she has cucys or whatever ( which I'm sure she plays up any chance she can get ) but talking a walk through the park will not drop you weight or empower you or any of that shit.  You need to bend over a bench, do some mountain climbers, pool aerobics, whatever it is, you need to actually PUSH yourself.  Taking a walk won't fix your joints or strengthen to a point that you can actually take advantage of your new body.   I'm not saying you need to start powerlifting or anything, but you need to actually push the envelope a bit.

I'm sure I'll touch more on the grocery shopping later, but notice how there's an excuse to go spend money at this very expensive place.  They bulk spices and I need cinnamon.  To my knowledge though, she rarely cooks?  Who needs that much cinnamon unless you're making french toast every morning?

Ah, the smoothie diet.  Chantal proceeds to explain the process of blending things to us, thankfully, for I am but a pleb at the foot of Mt. Mukbang, and I know not of what a blender does.  I touched on it earlier, but we really see how deep into her addiction she is.  This smoothie diet will be the thing that breaks her shackles and saves her from herself!  The organic fruits and veggies from urban spice!  Also, in her own words, Chantal wants to do this diet to give her a break from chewing?  What?  This is a bit of hyperbole, but imagine being so fucking lazy that you can't even be fucked to chew food and it tired you out.  Oh wait, it's actually because you really have to chew veggies a ton, into a mush to get the full nutrients out of them.  Chantal, YouTuber and PhD.  I don't know why she's talking about absorption and all this asinine shit.  It's just these insane justifications.  She's overweight due to lack of absorption, I have seen the truth and now I am free.  It's just so STRANGE.

A side note.  I DESPISE that little "hee-hee" laugh she does.  It's as though teams of scientists, collaborated to create a weapon of terror and mass destruction on its sound alone.  I swear I can feel it reverberating through my genetic code when she does it, fuck.  It's not even loud or obnouxious, but it's just so..infuriating.

"It's not a fad diet or anything, it's just something I'm doing.". "I don't know what it's gonna do." . Words have meanings, does she not recognize this?  For those more familiar, has her cognitive dissonance always been so strong?

This whole trainer situation is so strange.  I know someone posted earlier about how the chain is basically predatory and makes all their money off training sessions, but why put all this effort in for one client?  What trainer goes on walls with clients outside of gym sessions?  I guess it depends on the trainer in question, but I can't imagine some Joe schmo trainer from some non specialized gym or family doing this much for $300.  You couldn't pay me to put up with Chantal's shit, much less go walking with her.

The walk is largely uneventful and boring, apart from the CRAZY GONE SEXUAL BEAVER SIGHTING WOAHHHHHHHH. 

Correction, it's actually herb & spice.  A partne above said she spent $90 on this pointless shit.  And she just bought those vegan meals.  I don't understand how she has this idea that she has the discipline to make smoothies for a week or cool for herself when she can't even be fucked to microwave pasta. Oh, wait, microwaves scare her.  

Chantal is an incredibly interesting cow to me.  Looking at her highs is fucking fascinating, she clearly has this perception of herself as being a celebrity, funny, sassy woman.  That perception or idea seeps into everything she does.  From the diamonds she has glued on her fingernails, to her laughs, to the way she tries, to market her channal as the Chantal show.  Granted, all YouTubers/ entertainers carry themselves in exaggerated ways at times or market themselves in certain ways but with her, the cracks are so blatant, so obvious, that you could dig your fingers into her and attached to them would be thick, stretchy, gobs of insecurity.  

Like most addicts, she has an idea of what she wants to be ( thin, inspirational, famous ) but refuses to address the real roadblocks in her way ( mental stuff, food addiction, etc) . She's stuck in the wizard of Oz and all she has to do is walk down the yellow brick road, just like Dorothy did, but she can't.  Because she knows at the end of it, the wizard might make her look at herself and she can't handle that.  

It's amazing because the solution to her situation is well documented and laid out to her all the time.  Therapy, support groups, and routine.  If she just did these things, not only would she achieve her goals, it'd make her channel so much more compelling!  But she has all the answers.  Her insecurity prevents from really exposing herself in front of others.  You don't get to act like you're saving the world and being awareness to food addiction, when you don't put in the blood, sweat, and tears millions of others do and they don't even broadcast it to the world.  

Someone more in the know than me, what are her finances like?  Does Bibi foot the bill for these crash diets?  Does she receive some kind of government allocation?  Some of her older videos have views, but her bette stuff barely breaks ~30k, so I can't imagine how she pays for this shit. 

Apologies for any worder, I'm on mobile.


----------



## multiverse (May 13, 2018)

I Hate Myself said:


> Someone more in the know than me, what are her finances like? Does Bibi foot the bill for these crash diets? Does she receive some kind of government allocation?


She uses to get Canadian unemployment insurance after the loss of her last job, but it's been too long for her to have that any more. She might have a job seekers allowance if she's applying places. 

She seems to be financially supported by her mother and grandmother, and never seems too worried about spending each day eating out, shopping for expensive juices and organic vegan specialty products, body products, or new clothing. She doesnt seem to have any money problems right now, so her family are clearly enabling her. Bibi is as well in a way, though less emotionally invested (he splits rent with her and ignores her.)


----------



## Babaloo (May 13, 2018)

Here we go again. Smoothie diet because she’s tired of chewing? I’ve never heard more bullshit in my life. Are you fucking kidding me??

Remember...last week...when she couldn’t be bothered to get the blender out? Now, this week, ALL of her food will be blended. She’s always full throttle on Day 1 and refuses to see this pattern. Her own worst enemy.

And did she backhandedly give props to the haters who gave her shit for not following through on anything?? I think yes! You’re welcome, Chantal.


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (May 13, 2018)

multiverse said:


> She could be spending less money AND losing weight if she just ate less and counted calories honestly. I really dont understand the point of lying to yourself over how many calories youre eating, your body will always reflect the truth.  Fats always think a healthy diet means either expensive juice fasting or smoothies or personal trainer, or that organic or vegan means no calories. It's just math - regular addition and subtraction, not very exciting and sometimes depressing math. Measuring things is depressing because then you cant pretend you only had one serving of rice, or your very full wine glass was totally only 3 oz and 80 calories.
> 
> Chantal doeant want to count calories because then she'd have to face up to exactly how much she eats even when she's not binging. It's mentally easier to pretend to be doing everything she can, spending loads of cash on pretend healthy things so she can satisfy two addictions at once, shopping and eating.




Fucking agree my dude. It’s not that hard. At her weight she doesn’t have to change anything other than portion sizes. Like.... Chantal you literally don’t have to give up anything. Just count your calories. Instead of having one whole pizza only have half a pizza instead. If she would eat regular and count her calories and size down or portions just a smidge she would lose weight. She makes it way more complicated than it needs to be. Eat your regular greasy unhealthy diet. Just eat less of it. But of-course she has to do all the weird tricks and tips and eventually fail.


----------



## JustSomeRando (May 13, 2018)

She probably should take a break from  chewing. They way her jaw clicks away when she's eating is just horrifying.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 13, 2018)

@I Hate Myself Reading your post while sipping my morning coffee was a therapy in itself. Amen!





foodbeautypastashrimps said:


> Fucking agree my dude. It’s not that hard. At her weight she doesn’t have to change anything other than portion sizes. Like.... Chantal you literally don’t have to give up anything. Just count your calories. Instead of having one whole pizza only have half a pizza instead. If she would eat regular and count her calories and size down or portions just a smidge she would lose weight. She makes it way more complicated than it needs to be. Eat your regular greasy unhealthy diet. Just eat less of it. But of-course she has to do all the weird tricks and tips and eventually fail.



The main problem with Chantal is that in order to succeed, you also need willpower. And she can't buy that anywhere...


----------



## ET 599 (May 13, 2018)

@Lisa Anna I do what I can.

Another question, what was Chantal's timeline?  Psych Nurse or whatever she was -> starts YouTube doing depression binges and calling it content -> gets fired -> goes on unemployment -> proclaims YouTube is her job

Is that about right?  I don't understand why these small time YouTubers brag about doing it full time, the content is gutter tier.  If you want to build awareness around food addiction, buy a ring light, write a script about some aspect of it, film it, throw in a couple jokes / sketch / boom, you've got better content than Chantal has ever filmed.  The fact she couldn't figure out how to operate a fucking DSLR is also insane


----------



## Broken Pussy (May 13, 2018)

I Hate Myself said:


> @Lisa Anna The fact she couldn't figure out how to operate a fucking DSLR is also insane



She doesn’t appear to even understand a simple concept like CICO.  A DSLR has buttons.  And a menu.  And a manual.  So complicated.


----------



## CHINARED (May 13, 2018)

Noooooo video as if yet. It's gonna  b dark soon....how are they gonna go for a walk?
I knew something was  gonna come up.
Where's her day of shopping w.her mom & grandma??


----------



## gingerlyf0101 (May 13, 2018)

She made a poll in the YouTube community tab asking if people wanted Mukbangs or her boring ass daily vlogs. Of course majority ruled for mukbangs. I’m thinking she’s going to use this as an excuse to quit her weight loss “journey” since her fans want to see her eat copious amounts and tell made up stories about her sex life. 

She’ll be back to mukbangs in no time HEE HEE.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 13, 2018)

gingerlyf0101 said:


> She made a poll in the YouTube community tab asking if people wanted Mukbangs or her boring ass daily vlogs. Of course majority ruled for mukbangs. I’m thinking she’s going to use this as an excuse to quit her weight loss “journey” since her fans want to see her eat copious amounts and tell made up stories about her sex life.
> 
> She’ll be back to mukbangs in no time HEE HEE.



Totally. If she did care about her health / weightloss she wouldn't ask her viewers what they want to see. She wouldn't care and just do her thing. As you said, she'll probably use this poll to go back doing mukbangs, and deep down under all her layers of fat we know that's what she wishes for.


----------



## Tammy (May 13, 2018)

Chantal reminds me of fat Marilyn Manson:


----------



## CHINARED (May 13, 2018)

Told ya there'd be NO trainor...this pig 
has nooo shame!!


----------



## hungryhippo (May 13, 2018)

she's reminds me of the witch of the waste (can't believe this just clicked lmao)


same body same expression walking up the stairs same terrible personality


----------



## Gawdamit (May 14, 2018)

I wonder what condition her inner thighs are from all that rubbing on those walks. I imagine her inner thighs look like diaper rash and it'll get worse when the weather gets hot. That's all I could think of when the camera was waddling.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 14, 2018)

Tomorrow's video: I didn't meet with my trainer. I didn't go for a walk. I didn't drink any juice. I didn't fast. I went out shopping and ate fast food, non-vegan fast food. 

Just kidding - as if she could actually be honest.


----------



## Crispy Chicken (May 14, 2018)

She says this at the end of the video :
 'I feel so blessed & grateful that I can buy all this stuff & I hope you all have a blessed day'

This coming from the same woman who quit day 1 of Overeater's Anonymous because there wasn't enough people her size that she could relate to AND also said the meeting had 'Way too much spirituality & talk about God, just not my thing.'

Try not to get whiplash trying to follow this woman's ever-changing logic!


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 14, 2018)

She couldn't last one day without backing away from what she promised.
Can't wait to hear the excuses.
The only thing everyone can count on? Chantal will lie. She will lie about everything.
I wonder what she ate at Arby's?


----------



## weaselhat (May 14, 2018)

I've followed this thread for a while and the best thing about Chantal's recent antics is all the new people who joined here just because she pissed them off.  This thread was kinda boring until that happened.  Thanks, Chantal for shitting all over your followers.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 14, 2018)

Crispy Chicken said:


> Try not to get whiplash trying to follow this woman's ever-changing logic!



Chantal spends most of  the very little energy her 400lbs body generates moderating comments on her Youtube channel. She's bombarded on the daily with hate, of course, but also a shitload of contradictory and misleading information of what she should do or shouldn't. By trying to help her, even the nicest of people are a source of stress at this point. No wonder she has, as you said @Crispy Chicken, an ever-changing logic. 

(actually she may have none at all)

Also, being unable to control your food intake is one thing, and we all know she's a food addict at the worse, or a lazy woman lacking basic willpower at the best. But her need for attention is also very strong to the point she makes a fool of herself in front of thousands of people on an almost daily basis. I'm not an expert, but it seems obvious her attention seeking addiction is at least as bad as her food one.

Chantal should simply get the phoque out of Youtube for her own sake. I suspect she won't.


----------



## thejackal (May 14, 2018)

The seaweed powder had a price tag on that said 24.99 and the tea was $12.99 .  So that's what, like 30 bucks on tea and seaweed powder?   

Good lard.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 14, 2018)

She reminds me of newbies at the gym in early January. Fancy gym gear, a ton of supplements, zero determination. Buying overpriced hibiscus tea and fancy protein powder is easy. Working your ass off not so much. Chantal doesn’t have what it takes to succeed. No personal trainer will be able to help her. Her mind is weak. There’s no organic tea in the world that will fix that. You can learn to tolerate hunger, strengthen your body, but when your mind is weak, you’re fucked.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (May 14, 2018)

Captain Ahab said:


> She reminds me of newbies at the gym in early January. Fancy gym gear, a ton of supplements, zero determination. Buying overpriced hibiscus tea and fancy protein powder is easy. Working your ass off not so much. Chantal doesn’t have what it takes to succeed. No personal trainer will be able to help her. Her mind is weak. There’s no organic tea in the world that will fix that. You can learn to tolerate hunger, strengthen your body, but when your mind is weak, you’re fucked.



Chantal wants to buy weight loss, lots of people spend tons of money trying to buy a solution rather than just eating less/better and moving more. It’s why billons are made on weight loss fads.

Chantal would pay any price if she could just continue her obese lazy lifestyle and be thinner, but all the seaweed tea, organic woo food and supportive overpaid trainers in the world won’t change the fact she needs to eat less and move her fat ass. Chantal does not accept this fact and it’s why she keeps pissing away money in deluded hope she can still pig out at Arby’s and lose 100 lbs.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Captain Ahab (May 14, 2018)

She looks terrible. She has pain attacks because of her cysts, to which she gave names in this video because she’s afraid to use the word cysts. Hard to believe she’s 35. She’s avoiding facing her problems the way a five year old would.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 14, 2018)

- Blender stopped working. It was old, $25, and didn't even have a lid. (How did she plan on juice fasting for over a week with a blender with no lid? Hm.) So broken blender = change of plans (surprise).
- Lists ingredients of crackers for some reason but no mention of calories or macros.
- Wants suggestions for a really good, efficient blender but only wants to spend $50. (She spent twice that on shit to juice for her juice fast which never happened.)
- Claims she drains off the oil at the top of the nut butter but CLEARLY doesn't drain the oil off the top of the nut butter.  Are you serious? Why lie about something that obvious? Are we expected to believe that she drained the oil onto the table in front of her?
- Wants to chew well because she's scared because she has "a really empty stomach". Wasn't she claiming to be completely fasting?! Why is it a surprise that her stomach is empty?
- Oh, the night she was supposed to be fasting she craved fruit so ate a watermelon and some mangos. So much for that fast, huh?
- Woke up in pain and thought she was going to have to go to the hospital but she found some Aleve in her closet which fixed it. LOL.
- Cancelled her trainer.

Welp. I only made it through five minutes.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 14, 2018)

1621 steps. She looks like she just ran a marathon. Saw a normal person and got discouraged because he wasn’t panting like a stranded whale. Epiphany: a human body should be able to walk. Who would’ve thought?


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 14, 2018)

I made it through 12 minutes & she already gave me a headache.
Broken blender, so smoothies are out.
Something stupid about having to chew food really well.
Might make vegetable drinks at home.
Was fasting but ate fruit.
Woke up in pain so trainer out. Walking out. Calories out. Hell, everything is out.
Bought a backpack & water bottle & walking stick, so she can walk outside. But, already has her excuses at the ready for heat stroke that she gets so easily. In other words, don't count on her walking outside much, if at all.

And that's all I can watch. Same old BS. Same promises. Same lies. Chantal is a nothing but a circle of lies & excuses. And with this normal camera view (not looking up) she did gain a chin. Fatter than ever. I'll never believe a weigh in unless she films herself on the scale.
No one should ever believe a word she says.


----------



## Pizza Steve (May 14, 2018)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> - Blender stopped working. It was old, $25, and didn't even have a lid. (How did she plan on juice fasting for over a week with a blender with no lid? Hm.) So broken blender = change of plans (surprise).


What a surprise her "blender broke" and she can't do the smoothie diet anymore.  She must be so devastated.


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (May 14, 2018)

I really feel sorry for anyone who thought they could watch her for inspiration. It's a circle of continuous lies and excuses. It's not healthy for anyone who actually wants to live a healthier lifestyle to watch her nonsense every single day. Can you imagine living with her???? She doesnt EVER follow thru on ANYTHING! So today it's the broken blender and cyst pain...what are tomorrows excuses??? Shes worse than a child. Poor Bibi and the rest of her family. It's pure comedy to me! Keep it going!


----------



## Pizza Steve (May 14, 2018)

Also she was wheezing already walking from her car to the park map, before even starting her hike/walk.  She legit got out of breath walking not even 10 meters.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 14, 2018)

Chantal's new lie : trying to make people believe she's french / québécoise or whatever, speaking french at any occasion she gets in the past 2-3 videos. GIRL, YOUR ACCENT IS THICKER THAN YOUR THIGHS.





Pizza Steve said:


> What a surprise her "blender broke" and she can't do the smoothie diet anymore.  She must be so devastated.



I laughed hard at that one. Chantal is trolling her "fans" to the extreme and they stay blind to her bullshit. I'm kinda liking it.


----------



## YouTubeyStar (May 14, 2018)

All that huffing and puffing for 1600 steps. Jesus Christ. She probably hasn’t considered this, but when you’re short, your stride is also shorter, so it takes more steps to make a mile. Not a lot more, but maybe 2300 instead of 2000. She walked a little over half a mile and she’s a mess at the end of it.


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (May 14, 2018)

I swear that shes not getting her cysts removed just to have it as a backup excuse whenever necessary. And what was the point of her listing those old medications??? So people...or her trainer might believe her?? That proves nothing. You know, some people still have to go to work and take care of their families WHILE having cysts and a whole slew of other issues???? What on earth would poor Chantal do if that was the case??? Lol. I mean it, though, I believe she loves having people give her attention in any way she can get it. Even drawing out a potentially dangerous situation  that could be easily fixed with a simple surgery. But then she would have one less excuse. Everything she says makes me literally laugh out loud lately because it's all excuses or lies that are more ridiculous than the one before. You know, I wouldnt be surprised if she sat at home and binged the whole time. Oh, and the fact that she said she didnt even post to her youtube feed because she didn't get out of bed to get online makes no sense...she was posting on Twitter just fine....and does she think we believe that she wasnt monitoring everything?? Sure!!!! Lol!!! Shes just full of gems these days!

Omg...she said shes going to make a day of going on a hike this summer. LOL Please stop....I'm laughing so hard, I cant breathe!!! She ordered a bunch of hiking equipment or shes about to she corrected (is she actually checking herself on the lying????)!!!! Anyways, LOL She can barely makes it 5mins!!! Lol!  She looks like she gained weight honestly. Her face looks bigger. But she'll say it's because of her "menstruating" which makes me cringe when she says it. Also, what's this obsession with chewing her food really well all of a sudden? Where does she get this stuff??? That has zero to do with her cysts. LOL


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 14, 2018)

Keepitsimple7070 said:


> Omg...she said shes going to make a day of going on a hike this summer. LOL Please stop....I'm laughing so hard, I cant breathe!!! She ordered a bunch of hiking equipment or shes about to she corrected (is she actually checking herself on the lying????)!!!! Anyways, LOL She can barely makes it 5mins!!! Lol!  She looks like she gained weight honestly. Her face looks bigger. But she'll say it's because of her "menstruating" which makes me cringe when she says it. Also, what's this obsession with chewing her food really well all of a sudden? Where does she get this stuff??? That has zero to do with her cysts. LOL



I'm no longer buying the cyst excuse. Chantal is a known liar. Maybe she had some once long ago & had them removed, but now figures they worked for sympathy then & could work now. I think any Doctor who knows she has 2 the size she is claiming, would insist they be removed immediately.
I think she's lying about them.
After all, she lies about everything.


----------



## multiverse (May 14, 2018)

1600 steps ia a workout? Girl, a normal person gets in 5000 if they just go to work and home again, and walk around the house making dinner and tidying up a bit. 5000 steps is a day spent mostly sitting on your ass with a couple errends thrown on. 1600 steps means you are completely sedentary.


----------



## thejackal (May 14, 2018)

She walked like a half mile.  Even being generous that's a whole net calorie burn of maybe (maybe) 100 extra calories.   Hey if she does that 35 more times she'll lose a pound!

She's so funny buying all these new toys to help her go hiking when she can't even walk more than 1/2 mile.   Also, I had a realization:  the reason she is so scared to not be by a bench/seat is probably because if she falls, she can't get up off the ground by herself.

That's...unhealthy.

Give her credit for trying this otherwise cool park, but she's not even close to fit enough to enjoy or experience it.  [ed: notice that guy walked up...in flip flops] That point is about 900 feet gain (200 ---> 1100) .  It's kinda cool actually, it's not really a mountain but they call it one "King Mountain" at 1132 feet high is the tallest point for miles around and is apparently a pretty famous navigation landmark.  But yea regular people can walk up it in sandals holding a shopping bag and a dog.

That would a good goal of hers, in one years if she loses 100 lbs she should try to make that summit.  I mean, people run up "mountains" that easy and nordic grandmas in the PNW do it at a brisk 4.0 mph but for Chantal that would be an awesome, attainable goal.

But she has to lose weight first and god knows she'll never do that.  She puts the cart before the horse every single time.  See her latest Amazon splurge.  Leave the hiking poles ("fold up", yea they will fold up for her alright) until you can actually walk more than .5 mile without looking like you just climbed Everest without supplemental oxygen.


----------



## kiwi739 (May 14, 2018)

Holy crap she bought that almond hazelnut butter what like a day or two ago and its at least 1/3 if not half done. Not only would that have cost at least $13 Canadian the calories would be ridiculous. I love almond butter but its a hell no if I'm trying to lose some weight cause I know I can't resit it.


----------



## XXIchic (May 14, 2018)

It is so funny watching her getting grossed out at all the vegan junk she buys when she eats it, when she bought them for herself in the first place!!


----------



## fatloading (May 14, 2018)

She also ruined Mother’s Day for her mom, they were supposed to go shopping together but Chantal freaks out about taking an elevator to the mall. She ends up sitting her fatass in the car and sending her mom to the store by herself...


----------



## multiverse (May 14, 2018)

kiwi739 said:


> Holy crap she bought that almond hazelnut butter what like a day or two ago and its at least 1/3 if not half done. Not only would that have cost at least $13 Canadian the calories would be ridiculous. I love almond butter but its a hell no if I'm trying to lose some weight cause I know I can't resit it.


In lesa than 48 hours, she's consumed 1330 calories in almond butter alone. And I'm assuming she used it as a dip, or a spread, so her "snack" over the past two days has easily exceeded her daily 1500 calories goal.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 14, 2018)

Keepitsimple7070 said:


> I swear that shes not getting her cysts removed just to have it as a backup excuse whenever necessary. (...) Even drawing out a potentially dangerous situation  that could be easily fixed with a simple surgery.



I'm not here to defend our favorite lolcow but at her weight, any surgery has a much higher risk of being at the best, complicated, and at the worse fatal. But her cysts should be a good reason to lose a bit of weight and fix the problem for good but eh, we know that won't happen.

I stick with my prevision of 400lbs over the summer.





multiverse said:


> In lesa than 48 hours, she's consumed 1330 calories in almond butter alone. And I'm assuming she used it as a dip, or a spread, so her "snack" over the past two days has easily exceeded her daily 1500 calories goal.



We all know she ate the almond butter as a snack between 2 Arby's. 




EDIT : English being my 2nd language I always have to correct a verb tense or a word. 
You'll notice ALL my messages on this forum are edited... sorry about it.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 15, 2018)

So what about all of that about being honest from now on and transparent and telling us what she ate for real? First it was completely fasting, then it was smoothie fasting, then she had fruit, and now it turns out she had half a jar of nut butter. How can she keep posting videos? How does she not have any shame? She is incapable of telling the truth.


----------



## DongMiguel (May 15, 2018)

Chantal's videos are so fucking boring. At least AL's videos have side characters who offer mindless entertainment.


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (May 15, 2018)

multiverse said:


> 1600 steps ia a workout? Girl, a normal person gets in 5000 if they just go to work and home again, and walk around the house making dinner and tidying up a bit. 5000 steps is a day spent mostly sitting on your ass with a couple errends thrown on. 1600 steps means you are completely sedentary.



It blows my mind too. I mean, holy shit you count 1,600 steps as a workout? That completely blows my mind. Then what is a normal day to you? Under 1,000 steps? Makes me feel anxious and restless to think about. Can you imagine you moving less than 1,000 steps a day. Makes me feel kind of restricted and panicky. What a nightmare.






Lol goes two days without a upload. Has “where have I been” in thumbnail. It was only two days Chantal.....


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (May 15, 2018)

I love the fact that she ruined her mom's Mothers day. She takes her shopping and then refuses to go into the mall because she would have to take the elevator! ( Which I dont think is a real phobia...I think shes afraid shes too heavy and it'll break...and I think she loves the attention of all these ailments, physical or psychological whether they be real or made up!) Then she even refuses to go into Old Navy with her mother since shes developed social anxiety now (because that'll get her some sympathetic pats on the back from her fans)...and instead sits in the car (probably making a few drive thru pit stops while she waits - i mean , if shes only eaten what she says shes eaten in the last few days, she must be starving!!! Right??!!!! LOL) And then she bails on her mom and grandmas Mothers Day lunch because she has no self control?!??!?  Does anyone else smell a bunch of big fat lies in these tales she tells us??!!! Either way, its hella entertaining. I also love how she says that her mom is used to her fits and pretty much expects it! So she is aware of her narcissism! Awesome! Let's see what happens next! This is better than a sitcom! (Its really cringey how everything MUST be about her...and anyone in her world has to deal with it... )


----------



## JustSomeRando (May 15, 2018)

So still no meal prep? I'm not sure what you can make out of a bag of cinnamon, spirulina, tahini ( I bet that's gone she hasnt shown it since) and some almond butter anyway. 
I wonder why she had a tantrum on mother's day? Is it because that is a day that doesn't revolve around her massive orbit? If that lift went up into a burger king she would have sprinted in there


----------



## Gawdamit (May 15, 2018)

Her walks are boring asf plus she talks too much


----------



## Babaloo (May 15, 2018)

So, it’s just back to the same bullshit excuses? Chantal makes it too easy to mock her channel.


----------



## Gawdamit (May 15, 2018)

She's such a dork


----------



## Crispy Chicken (May 15, 2018)

'I'm gonna take my mom to the mall for Mothers Day, yep that's her gift'
(Pulls a juvenile fit about the elevators, refuses to take the stairs, sits in car while mom shops all alone in a mall that was probably full of people out with their moms).

'I put extra money in my mom's card for Mother's Day for her to eat lunch with grandma so I don't have to go'

Nothing says 'I love you mom' like giving zero fucks towards your mother on Mother's Day, ffs! She puts as much effort into her relationship with her mother as she does with her YouTube content. With all that money she spends on herself she couldn't even bother to pick up flowers or chocolates for dear mom. Nice! 

Are you telling me that she seriously has no willpower to take these ladies out for a meal and order a salad or a bowl of soup? Geeze, she is so self absorbed.


----------



## Faggot Gift (May 15, 2018)

-takes shot of beautiful, tranquil wildnerness-

-two seconds later-

WOW GUISE IT'S SO BEAUTIFUL HEEHEEHEEHEEEEEEEE


----------



## Gawdamit (May 15, 2018)

She gets anxious when she has to get on an elevator but she doesn't get anxious walking in the woods alone. Oh wait, who would rape Chantal anyway? Oops


----------



## Jabba The Gut (May 15, 2018)

She is such a liar, the Rideau mall has *at least* 25 exits/entry on 4 different levels, most of them lead to busy streets. She's scared of elevators... but what about stairs or walking? This bitch is the living epitome of laziness and selfishness.


----------



## DongMiguel (May 15, 2018)

Jabba The Gut said:


> She is such a liar, the Rideau mall has *at least* 25 exits/entry on 4 different levels, most of them lead to busy streets. She's scared of elevators... but what about stairs or walking? This bitch is the living epitome of laziness and selfishness.



I also find it hard to believe that there's only elevators going into the mall from the parking garage. That has to be a code violation and it certainly is a commonsense violation since elevators aren't known for the reliability a lot of the time. Basically, instead of sucking it up and taking the stairs to spend time with her mother, Chantal took the fat, lazy approach and sulked back to her car. 

What a selfish cunt.


----------



## foodiebloobie (May 15, 2018)

Chantal's videos have gotten so boring. Her monotone voice and the same bullshit over and over is getting old. I would rather listen to one of her fake TMI storytimes then hear her drone on about the same plant based bullshit she tries to spew all the time. Her appointment with her surgeon should be next week or the week after and they're going to tell her the cysts haven't changed. It should be interesting to see if she will FINALLY have them removed or if she will opt out again and prolong this until they literally become cancerous or she requires an emergency hysterectomy.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (May 15, 2018)

vlogs of her getting surgery and recovering might be interesting if she shows everything she goes through and is honest about the nitty gritty.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 15, 2018)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> vlogs of her getting surgery and recovering might be interesting if she shows everything she goes through and is honest about the nitty gritty.



At this point she's so dishonest, I wonder if she does have cysts to start with.


----------



## Jabba The Gut (May 15, 2018)

DongMiguel said:


> I also find it hard to believe that there's only elevators going into the mall from the parking garage. That has to be a code violation and it certainly is a commonsense violation since elevators aren't known for the reliability a lot of the time. Basically, instead of sucking it up and taking the stairs to spend time with her mother, Chantal took the fat, lazy approach and sulked back to her car.
> 
> What a selfish cunt.



I think what induced her "anxiety" is that this mall in particular is on the more high end side of things, she probably avoids interaction with normal people, it angers her to see people who more attractive and successful than her. She's so out of touch with reality that I believe these situations trigger her, she can't hide her fat or change the angles in real life, she can't delete comments or stop people from staring at her. Public places are not a safe space for our gorl... She just strikes me as jealous & bitter... These are the moments she is reminded what a failure she has become. Unfortunately, Chantale will never acknowledge this she rather play the eternal victim card smh


----------



## hungryhippo (May 15, 2018)

Jabba The Gut said:


> I think what induced her "anxiety" is that this mall in particular is on the more high end side of things, she probably avoids interaction with normal people, it angers her to see people who more attractive and successful than her. She's so out of touch with reality that I believe these situations trigger her, she can't hide her fat or change the angles in real life, she can't delete comments or stop people from staring at her. Public places are not a safe space for our gorl... She just strikes me as jealous & bitter... These are the moments she is reminded what a failure she has become. Unfortunately, Chantale will never acknowledge this she rather play the eternal victim card smh



It's odd that she feels anxiety in the mall but not when she walks into the health food store, I'd think that's where she should feel judged the most. I mean, this ogre waddling into a store to buy protein bars and powder (because she needs to build that muscle walking on a treadmill!)  while being surrounded by in-shape people who have their lives together, how humiliating.


----------



## wheelpower (May 15, 2018)

hungryhippo said:


> It's odd that she feels anxiety in the mall but not when she walks into the health food store, I'd think that's where she should feel judged the most.



If there is promised food at the end of the trip then Chantal has no shame. She didn't want to hit Rideau because there wasn't a promised fix IN Rideau (Also maybe didn't want her mom to comment on her food choices idk). 
She goes to Pure Kitchen on the reg which is on a street notorious for no parking and super high parking tickets if caught. She puts forth a way bigger effort to get her food fix than for anyone else sadly.


----------



## Henessey (May 15, 2018)

foodiebloobie said:


> Chantal's videos have gotten so boring. Her monotone voice and the same bullshit over and over is getting old. I would rather listen to one of her fake TMI storytimes



True. Some of those were actually hilarious.



foodiebloobie said:


> prolong this until they literally become cancerous or she requires an emergency hysterectomy.


She enjoys the excuse. To Bibi, to her YT minions, to the government on why she isnt working, the cysts can always be blamed.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 15, 2018)

hungryhippo said:


> It's odd that she feels anxiety in the mall but not when she walks into the health food store, I'd think that's where she should feel judged the most. I mean, this ogre waddling into a store to buy protein bars and powder (because she needs to build that muscle walking on a treadmill!)  while being surrounded by in-shape people who have their lives together, how humiliating.



Strangely, I'm sure she sees it as positive attention. 

Nothing is more noticeable than a morbidly obese person in a store dedicated to healthy food / protein powders / fitness. Just as she tries to pretend that she's turning her life around with her all-talk-no-action videos on Youtube, when she shops there she's most likely showing off how she's currently "turning her life around" by purchasing random healthy crap. 

Hey, people! Notice how the big girl is choosing protein bars over Arby's! 

I'm sure she's thriving on the attention she gets. She must see herself as a positive example of some sort when in reality, what people truly see is a fat blob buying chia seeds. 

As @Jabba The Gut stated, in most public places she can't do that. She has nothing to show off that would make people believe she's "trying" to lose weight, aka being a better person than them. All she can be is a big girl, and she's probably very uncomfortable with that, which triggers anxiety and frustration.


----------



## rjk123 (May 15, 2018)

Was watching an old Amberlynn video & this was the top comment. lol She kills me.


----------



## rocknrollmartian (May 15, 2018)

rjk123 said:


> Was watching an old Amberlynn video & this was the top comment. lol She kills me.



If she had actually started a viable diet a year ago, she could have been down at least 100 lbs. by now. She's such a delusional lying failure.


----------



## DongMiguel (May 15, 2018)

Lisa Anna said:


> Strangely, I'm sure she sees it as positive attention.
> 
> Nothing is more noticeable than a morbidly obese person in a store dedicated to healthy food / protein powders / fitness. Just as she tries to pretend that she's turning her life around with her all-talk-no-action videos on Youtube, when she shops there she's most likely showing off how she's currently "turning her life around" by purchasing random healthy crap.
> 
> ...



I agree with this. When she walks into a health store, she can pretend she's actually putting in the effort to lose weight and that people will think _more_ highly of her for it because, at least recently, we've become a society that is so goddamn proud of fatties losing their weight. Oh what an inspiration! At least, maybe that's how she convinces herself to waddle her fat ass into one of those stores.

In every other area of the world, though, when she's not at a gym or a health store, to the rest of us, she's just a really morbidly obese woman who's as wide as she is tall. A freak show.


----------



## Gawdamit (May 16, 2018)

foodiebloobie said:


> Chantal's videos have gotten so boring. Her monotone voice and the same bullshit over and over is getting old. I would rather listen to one of her fake TMI storytimes then hear her drone on about the same plant based bullshit she tries to spew all the time. Her appointment with her surgeon should be next week or the week after and they're going to tell her the cysts haven't changed. It should be interesting to see if she will FINALLY have them removed or if she will opt out again and prolong this until they literally become cancerous or she requires an emergency hysterectomy.




She will have to have an emergency hysterectomy if those cysts burst and they will burst sooner or later. But then again, she lies so much, it's difficult to tell if she really has huge cysts or not. Only time will tell


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 16, 2018)

She may as well change the name of her channel to the: The Chantal Lies Show

No gym. No trainer. No measurements. No meal plans. No cooking. No smoothies. No exercise. No steps.
The only thing that fitbit is counting is the number of times she goes through the drive-in at Arby's. If that thing counted lies it would overheat & explode. LOL

What a mess she is.


----------



## Crispy Chicken (May 16, 2018)

Ahem ...I'm just gonna leave this right here: 

*Narcissistic Personality Disorder* — is a personality disorder of abnormal behavior in which people have an exaggerated feeling and inflated sense of their own importance, a deep need for excessive attention and admiration, troubled relationships, often taking advantage of people around them and a lack of empathy for others.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 16, 2018)

Crispy Chicken said:


> Ahem ...I'm just gonna leave this right here:
> 
> *Narcissistic Personality Disorder* — is a personality disorder of abnormal behavior in which people have an exaggerated feeling and inflated sense of their own importance, a deep need for excessive attention and admiration, troubled relationships, often taking advantage of people around them and a lack of empathy for others.



And let's not forget narcissistic people are usually pathological liars.


----------



## Crispy Chicken (May 16, 2018)

There's just something about *Chantal's *vile personality that reminds me so much of *Steven Assanti *from My 600 Pound Life. They are so similar in many gluttonous ways, but mostly in their personalities in my opinion.


----------



## Babaloo (May 16, 2018)

This current content is the BEST she can muster up for her channel. 

No one wants a TMI story. Or fucking talking to her cat. Or 30 mins of her huge head saying what she’ll do tomorrow. I don’t know who requests this shit!

As much as she hates to admit it...we are the only ones actually keeping her accountable. Which means...we are the only ones who actually want to see results! 

But, I know better. Her twisted logic will keep her stagnating in the same cyclical bullshit she has been in since the start of her channel.


----------



## GoAskAyres (May 16, 2018)

Lisa Anna said:


> Strangely, I'm sure she sees it as positive attention.
> 
> Nothing is more noticeable than a morbidly obese person in a store dedicated to healthy food / protein powders / fitness. Just as she tries to pretend that she's turning her life around with her all-talk-no-action videos on Youtube, when she shops there she's most likely showing off how she's currently "turning her life around" by purchasing random healthy crap.
> 
> ...



I cannot agree more. She loves that attention. She loves people rooting for her. And that's exactly why she won't quit paying her personal trainer - not yet. He's too new, still believes in her and wants her to succeed. If he legitimately loves his job, he may really care about being part of the process. Once he learns how she really is, all that energy will go away - if it hasn't already. Could be why she's tried to cancel it several times - reject before being rejected.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 16, 2018)

LOL. One person asked her why she just doesn't do a video of the things she's been promising & her reply? She'll do it tomorrow. Chantal also didn't 'like' that comment out of all the ones left. She really hates being called out on her lies.

So another video of her sitting on her fat ass talking about nothing.
I'm really starting to wonder about the idiots who subscribe to her & keep cheering for everything she does, no matter how uninspired or dumb. Most must be as useless (and as fat) as she is.


----------



## hungryhippo (May 16, 2018)

Hey y'all, I can't blame her for being afraid of elevators. I'd be afraid of being in there with her, too, I don't want to plummet to my death because someone overloaded the elevator.


----------



## foodiebloobie (May 16, 2018)

So are her and hamber just going to keep copying each other now? Hamber doesn't post for days so Chantal has to fail with her uploads as well? I swear if it weren't for laziness and borders they would hook up and enable each other into early graves. Rip to all the chokers lost along the way.


----------



## Gawdamit (May 16, 2018)

Is Chantal on vacation again?


----------



## DongMiguel (May 16, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> Is Chantal on vacation again?



You mean is she on a binge again? 

Yes. Yes she is.


----------



## thejackal (May 17, 2018)

foodiebloobie said:


> So are her and hamber just going to keep copying each other now? Hamber doesn't post for days so Chantal has to fail with her uploads as well? I swear if it weren't for laziness and borders they would hook up and enable each other into early graves. Rip to all the chokers lost along the way.



The pigs will come to the trough when they need to feed.  Chantal can't wear a choker because she doesn't actually have a neck.  Fun fact.


----------



## thejackal (May 17, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> Chantal:  'mmmmmmm … vegam'



Another fun fact: coconut oil/melk is much more caloric per gram than dairy and is awful for you in large quantities (as when used as a dairy sub in vegan recipes, especially ice cream):

1 cup of regular coconut melk has a whopping 552 calories and 57 grams of fat, compared to 102 calories and 2.4 grams of fat in dairy melk. Because most of the fat in coconut melk is harmful saturated fat, you should consume it in moderation.​


----------



## JustSomeRando (May 17, 2018)

Mmmmmm whole food, plant-based, non gmo. That wins the Chantal lottery doesnt it?


----------



## Crispy Chicken (May 17, 2018)

On a scale ranging from rotting fish to bad breath to vile farts to garbage dump how bad do you think she smells? She doesn't appear to be the most hygienic individual on a regular basis. That combined with the (probably dirty) cat litter box right near the entrance door and the fruit fly & maggot infested tower of rotting pizza boxes in the closet, I bet that apartment has a lovely whirlpool of fragrances!

The smell is your tip pizza delivery guy!


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 17, 2018)

I had a math teacher who was about the same weight as she. He always smelled of old vinegar. I imagine, with Chantal, it’s similar.


----------



## JustSomeRando (May 17, 2018)

You should also add  the layer of sickly sweet perfume. My guess is  Britney Spears Fantasy


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 17, 2018)

Imagine the stench at the gym. I hope they offer a discount to everyone who works out at the same time as Chantal.


----------



## Crispy Chicken (May 17, 2018)

Captain Ahab said:


> New Imagine the stench at the gym. I hope they offer a discount to everyone who works out at the same time as Chantal.



After she drinks her double Americano from Starbucks (stank coffee breath) & she starts sweating & farting in that humid steamy hot yoga room!


----------



## Babaloo (May 17, 2018)

I’m thinking there MUST be a reason she keeps making promises that she can’t possibly keep. Is it for views? Maybe she has figured out some formula for people to keep coming back to her channel. And perhaps the lying is working?

Whether it’s sticking to a way too restrictive diet or just posting a TMI story video—she just can’t get it together. Here’s a novel idea— make sure you have the video ready before making any promises. Nope. Not Chantal.


----------



## 89elbees (May 17, 2018)

Babaloo said:


> I’m thinking there MUST be a reason she keeps making promises that she can’t possibly keep. Is it for views? Maybe she has figured out some formula for people to keep coming back to her channel. And perhaps the lying is working?
> 
> Whether it’s sticking to a way too restrictive diet or just posting a TMI story video—she just can’t get it together. Here’s a novel idea— make sure you have the video ready before making any promises. Nope. Not Chantal.



The reason is that she has a shitty personality.


----------



## Faggot Gift (May 17, 2018)

Babaloo said:


> I’m thinking there MUST be a reason she keeps making promises that she can’t possibly keep. Is it for views? Maybe she has figured out some formula for people to keep coming back to her channel. And perhaps the lying is working?
> 
> Whether it’s sticking to a way too restrictive diet or just posting a TMI story video—she just can’t get it together. Here’s a novel idea— make sure you have the video ready before making any promises. Nope. Not Chantal.



How many plans and promises have we been through in the past half month? First she was going to go on a diet, then she was going to quit Youtube, then she was going to take a break, then she was going to go on a juice fast, then she was going to start hiking with her trainer, then she was going to start hiking alone, then she was going to do a mukbang, then she was going to do a TMI video, and I'm sure I'm forgetting some, like what the actual fuck is wrong with her


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 17, 2018)

Crispy Chicken said:


> On a scale ranging from rotting fish to bad breath to vile farts to garbage dump how bad do you think she smells? She doesn't appear to be the most hygienic individual on a regular basis.



At nearly 400lbs you usually smell even if you have a good hygiene, if just from sweating. My friend's mom being 350lbs, she can't wipe properly nor reach her buttcrack to give it a good rub with soap. Even if she showers every day and puts perfume she still smells like old piss and sometimes poop, so I can only imagine Chantal who doesn't even bother to take a shower when she gets back from the gym.






Babaloo said:


> I’m thinking there MUST be a reason she keeps making promises that she can’t possibly keep.



-&-


Faggot Gift said:


> How many plans and promises have we been through in the past half month? First she was going to go on a diet, then she was going to quit Youtube, then she was going to take a break, then she was going to go on a juice fast, then she was going to start hiking with her trainer, then she was going to start hiking alone, then she was going to do a mukbang, then she was going to do a TMI video, and I'm sure I'm forgetting some, like what the actual fuck is wrong with her



She's just an irresponsible / immature person. She can't commit to anything, rather it's her diet or exercise routine, so filming/editing for her Youtube channel falls under the same category. And since no one holds her accountable for anything, she basically thinks it's ok to make plans or promises and not do shit.


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 17, 2018)

Her subs seem annoyed that she hasnt posted her TMI video last nigh. I wonder what her excuse will be, probably cyst pain.


----------



## Babaloo (May 17, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> Her subs seem annoyed that she hasnt posted her TMI video last nigh. I wonder what her excuse will be, probably cyst pain.



I think you’re probably right. Then the comments will be full of people saying “Get the cysts out.” — which she will ignore and stuff her face with fattening vegan food because THAT will shrink them. 

Isn’t she tired of doing the same dumb shit over and over? It’s kind of a rhetorical question. I know the answer.


----------



## Crispy Chicken (May 17, 2018)

She can't even shrink  a layer of her chins, dunno how she thinks her cysts are gonna shrink. Her neck hasn't seen daylight for quite sometime.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 17, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> Her subs seem annoyed that she hasnt posted her TMI video last nigh. I wonder what her excuse will be, probably cyst pain.



This is why I don't believe she even has cysts. She may have years ago, but now realizes that falling back on using them for sympathy works.
Each time she binges & fails, the cyst excuse comes out.
Just like her weigh-ins, I don't believe any of it. How hard is it to film at the gym scale?
Chantal lies. That means she'll lie about anything.
The only people who benefit from Chantal? Arby's & Burger King.


----------



## foodiebloobie (May 17, 2018)

Babaloo said:


> Isn’t she tired of doing the same dumb shit over and over? It’s kind of a rhetorical question. I know the answer.



"it's a journey. I'm going to do it MY way and you don't have to  (SHH) watch it if you don't like how I'm doing it TEEE HEEE"
 - Chantal, every video ever.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (May 17, 2018)

She left this on Amberlynn's video today. She's up early.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 17, 2018)

Chantal wants everyone to subscribe to Totally Kathy, a life coach (LOL) who lost 175 pounds.
Since Chantal is fatter than ever, I'm not sure she is the best advertisement for poor Kathy. 

I read that & actually laughed out loud.


----------



## GoAskAyres (May 17, 2018)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> View attachment 452592  She left this on Amberlynn's video today. She's up early.



The comments in response are pretty funny. And her viewers are starting to throw her lies and unreliability in her face. She doesn't need haters - she's killing her own channel.


----------



## thejackal (May 17, 2018)

GoAskAyres said:


> The comments in response are pretty funny. And her viewers are starting to throw her lies and unreliability in her face. She doesn't need haters - she's killing her own channel.



Chantal's comment has about 25 responses and not a single one is postive, now that's a dislike ratio even AL is jealous about.


----------



## wheelpower (May 17, 2018)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> View attachment 452592  She left this on Amberlynn's video today. She's up early.



Whew she is getting  destroyed in the comments. This is a great way to get more positivity on your channel!


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (May 17, 2018)

Chantel could be a great troll. She has a weight loss journey channel where she basically eats like a pig, never does weigh ins and never exercises.

 It would be like me creating a troll body building channel. I would eat garbage and lay on my couch each day, but make videos showing me eating healthy food and lifting a few weights and claiming to be in a strict diet and exercise routine. It could go one for months and I’d act so confused in my videos as to why my “all protein diet and six hours of exercise a day” isn’t yielding results. Then I would click off the camera, go back to ratings crisps and watching Netflix.  I bet I’d get the same kind of encouraging ass patters as Chanel believing every lie in my video.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 17, 2018)

Chantal blessed us with a new banner. Awww.






So.......... I assume no more -100lbs in 6 months?


----------



## thejackal (May 17, 2018)

This is one of her first vids, so amazing to watch given all the drama she's stirred up the last year:






One of her main pieces of advice is "use clickbait".  Well there you go.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 17, 2018)

@thejackal  It's cute how she gained a chin and a half since that video.


----------



## thejackal (May 17, 2018)

Lisa Anna said:


> @thejackal  It's cute how she gained a chin and a half since that video.



Next video title: "What one year on a whole food, plant based diet does for your face!"


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (May 17, 2018)

She probably pushed off the TMI video from yesterday so she could push off even further the excercise/walk/trainer/weigh-in (aka...lies, lies and more lies) that she said she'd post today. Also, so she could fit in some Burger King drive-thru binges. Good thinking! LOL


----------



## Ellana (May 17, 2018)

:late: Does she have a usual upload time? When is it safe to say she's going to skip?


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (May 17, 2018)

Usually earlier in the evening, like 7 or 8pm Eastern. Shes also probably holding out because she loves the attention of her "fans" asking her where she is and if shes ok. 


Ellana said:


> :late: Does she have a usual upload time? When is it safe to say she's going to skip?


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 17, 2018)

lmfao you can see in this video how socially awkward she is in social situations, shes giggling like a 12 year old moron. You can also see how fat she really is in full body view, she has flabs of fat hanging down her thighs.  She looks like a sumo fighter.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (May 17, 2018)

Hangrygorl said:


> I'm just going to leave this here... Bibi is hilarious.



Ahahaaaa, I always thought Bibi was Indian or something. I didn’t realize he was black, but of course he is. 

It may be a stereotype but black/African men do find fatties way more attractive than white or Asian men. 

I’m sure he probably did bang Chantal at first, but she probably killed any attraction with her insufferable personality. He’s got to be so sick of her shit but really needs that visa/PR card.


----------



## thejackal (May 17, 2018)

Christ she's fat in those full body shots from the studio room at her gym.  And her trainer has a nice little gut going himself and isn't exactly ripped otherwise.  Personally I've always thought that a trainer's job is mostly to be an adonis/amazonian body to show you that yes, what they know obviously is good and to prove to the client it works.

Anyways, I'm not even going to bother doing much of a recap of this shit, awful content that nobody, not even her loyal subs, asked for.  There was no TMI, there was no Mukbang, it was just Chantal talking mindlessly while sitting, driving, and waddling around a dance studio and petting zoo.   This is apparently an action packed, stressful day for her.   Bitch please.


----------



## wheelpower (May 17, 2018)

Shaped like a beach ball!  This is a reminder of what she actually looks like without the camera only on her face


----------



## rocknrollmartian (May 17, 2018)

Am I crazy or does her trainer not look very fit for someone whose entire job consists of promoting fitness and exercise? He has smallish arms, scrawny legs, and a gut. WTF. Edit: Sorry, thejackal already said what I was thinking.

Also, yes, Chantal's body is more horrific than I imagined. Her gunt is disgusting.


----------



## Git (May 17, 2018)

thejackal said:


> This is one of her first vids, so amazing to watch given all the drama she's stirred up the last year:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I love how her head resembles the pineapples in the background.


----------



## hungryhippo (May 17, 2018)

rocknrollmartian said:


> Am I crazy or does her trainer not look very fit for someone whose entire job consists of promoting fitness and exercise? He has smallish arms, scrawny legs, and a gut. WTF. Edit: Sorry, thejackal already said what I was thinking.
> 
> Also, yes, Chantal's body is more horrific than I imagined. Her gunt is disgusting.



It's the same principle that a sports team coach doesn't necessarily have to play the sport to be able to coach the game because s/he has the knowledge of the sport to properly coach the players. He seems like quite a nice guy, anyway.

I can't believe Chantal JUST figured out why she has trouble walking... She looks like a fucking beach ball waddling on two corndog legs, has she never looked in a mirror? The training room she was in was literally covered in them.

Edit: Going to the animal sanctuary to get away from it all? What are you getting away from? The guilt of not being a contributing member to society?


----------



## Ellana (May 17, 2018)

No one pointed out how fast her trainer talks. It sounded as though he had a slight accent so it may be a French thing? He isn't anywhere close to being as attractive as I expected based on her gushing over him. The part when they first start filming together is SO cringey. Her giggling makes it that much worse. 

I thought I knew what fat was, but Chantel and AL have me questioning. Do all super fats lose their neck? The fact that she can stand up straight and have no visible neck bothers me. How do you not notice your neck disappeared and your stomach is weighing you down? Lay off the Instagram. Damn.


----------



## GoAskAyres (May 18, 2018)

rocknrollmartian said:


> Am I crazy or does her trainer not look very fit for someone whose entire job consists of promoting fitness and exercise? He has smallish arms, scrawny legs, and a gut. WTF. Edit: Sorry, thejackal already said what I was thinking.
> 
> Also, yes, Chantal's body is more horrific than I imagined. Her gunt is disgusting.



He has successfully lost 110 (or 125, he mumbles) pounds, so he may be still working on it. If that's the case, it's why he is so involved. Too bad Chantal is a lazy slob that won't change.

I won't lie, seeing her full body was terrifying. And to think, this beach ball is the same person that said, "People comment that I'm ugly --  (laughs) I'm not. I'm just not. So whatever." She's so fat she's practically deformed.


----------



## Crispy Chicken (May 18, 2018)

No matter how much weight she loses (or doesn't) she is still ugly on the inside and NO amount of lipstick or Instagram filters can mask that!


----------



## Tammy (May 18, 2018)

I actually really enjoyed Chantal's latest video and have to give her credit for powering through a full day (supposedly) of activities and keeping her appointment with her trainer (who is a total brown butthole 3rd-world neo-Canadian chubstud, btw).

It was surprising to see her "beauty regimen" instead of scarfing down 2000 calories of grease slop, and the fact she goes to an animal sanctuary /petting zoo when she needs her "me time" made me feel very sympathetic towards her.  I felt a bit worried for her, though, because it is 45 miles away and I'm sure that there is no shortage of fast food along the way but--she seemed to keep her mukbang monster in check despite noticing table service at the "fancy gas station." 

I did think it was weird she brought a bag of carrots when that's apparently not permitted (cue next week's RACISSSS viral video of BiBi having the cops called on him because he chimped out for being told not to feed the horseys gnat-burgers or whatever).  Like, if she's gone there before, wouldn't she have known that?

Anyways, it's dubious this video is actually from a single day, and it's really sad she pays a personal trainer to waddle around in circles in an empty room (that discount makes a lot more sense now) but it was really interesting to see her in an environment with other life forms that wasn't the kitchenette table/the car?


----------



## Gawdamit (May 18, 2018)

Chantal is shocked at her actual size. Does she ever look in the mirror?


----------



## JustSomeRando (May 18, 2018)

Looking at Chantal made my neck hurt. She has so much fat under her chin that her head is constantly thrown back. Her head is titled towards the ceiling all the time.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 18, 2018)

Upon seeing the trainer, one question comes to mind: Bro, do you even fucking lift?

No wonder they are so hellbent on keeping their human lardball a client. It’s easy money. She doesn’t do anything that would require any effort on the trainer’s part, doesn’t need to be taught technique, doesn’t need a strict workout plan. Just let her walk for a bit, throw a few hackneyed motivational clichés at her, and voilà: $600.

If she had a brain in her skull instead of lard, she’d use that money to buy a heavy-duty treadmill, some basic gym equipment (dumbbells, kettlebells, wrist/ankle weights, resistance bands, etc.). That would, of course, demand some genuine desire to better herself, to change. Chantal wants to complicate the process as much as humanely possible so she can blame her monumental failures on the difficulty of the task. If losing weight were as simple as eating less and doing 30 minutes of extremely basic exercise regularly, failure would be so much harder to justify. The simpler the task, the higher the shame. No, we mustn’t keep it simple. We had better make it look like weightloss calls for the stars to align. She isn’t the first, nor the last, to shift the blame from herself to the stars.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 18, 2018)

I gotta admit her trainer sounds really sweet, tho a little on the chub side (aka no abs) but since he stated losing 110lbs I'm willing to believe he knows what he's talking about. It's also quite common in Québec for trainers to be ex-chubbies who succeeded at weight loss and got a certificate with an over-the-weekend training of some sort to become personal trainers.





Captain Ahab said:


> No wonder they are so hellbent on keeping their human lardball a client. It’s easy money. She doesn’t do anything that would require any effort on the trainer’s part, doesn’t need to be taught technique, doesn’t need a strict workout plan. Just let her walk for a bit, throw a few hackneyed motivational clichés at her, and voilà: $600.
> 
> If she had a brain in her skull instead of lard, she’d use that money to buy a heavy-duty treadmill, some basic gym equipment (dumbbells, kettlebells, wrist/ankle weights, resistance bands, etc.).



At her beach ball weight, all she would have to do is put down the fork and walk. No need for home equipment of any sort, no need to put a tremendous amount of effort. Just walking a bit outside over Summer to gain muscles strength and lower her calories intake would have her melt like snow under the Spring sun. Then next Fall / Winter she could step up her game and get a treadmill if she's not willing to walk in the cold canadian Winter. But once again Chantal thinks throwing away money is gonna make her successful. Organic food, supplements, expensive water bottle (lol), brand new gym clothes, personal trainer... spending her grandma's money is the only type of effort she's willing to make in order to lose weight.

But we all know being a fried carbs vegan and showing up at the gym 2x week to slow walk on a treadmill won't make her slim.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 18, 2018)

I don't believe I've ever seen such an out of shape trainer. Seems nice, but if he & the gym were truly honest, they would tell Chantal that there is nothing for them to train when she is this size.
Her gym membership that gives her access to a treadmill & some weights are about all she can handle at her weight. She needs to walk every day & increase the time daily. Anything more is too much for her. Maybe after she loses 100 pounds they could help her, but c'mon, she can barely move. You can't train someone like this.
I was terrified when I saw her in the mirror. No wonder she barely fits behind the steering wheel of her car.

When I saw her drink those sugar filled juices again, I just rolled my eyes. She will never get it. A liquid breakfast full of sugar? No wonder she looks fatter than ever. She hasn't been around much, but seeing her shows zero weight loss. But I see she now placed a disclaimer that her channel is no longer a weight loss channel, but variety. Since she hasn't actually lost any weight, this is the most honest thing she's done.
Her addiction to food & eating out is getting worse, not better. She really needs to dump that Pure Kitchen place. Taking the time to grocery shop & prepare your own food should be part of her 'journey' -but with Chantal, the easy way is the only way.
No one will ever convince me that fast food still isn't a part of her life. Now we know why she won't film herself on the gym scale. She's gained weight over these last weeks.

For someone who wants you-tube to be her job, she is really  terrible at it. Boring content with little value or effort & the constant promises that are never kept.
If that life coach she talks about teaches how to follow through on the things you promise, she should take that class.

The promises of accountability for her meal plans, food preparation, meals,  weigh-ins, fitbit steps & measurements are all gone. She never mentions this stuff anymore.
Chantal will be as big as Amber soon. Maybe that was the plan all along.


----------



## Crispy Chicken (May 18, 2018)

Her butt looks like she's wearing an adult size lumpy chunky diaper!


----------



## foodiebloobie (May 18, 2018)




----------



## Dovahshit (May 18, 2018)

man those titties are sadder than amberlynns.
if you can evencall that titties


----------



## Faggot Gift (May 18, 2018)

Lol she's well on her way to a massive butt shelf like AL


----------



## LightEmittingDiode (May 18, 2018)

A part of me is curious whether she thinks the compression gear is doing her any favors


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 18, 2018)

These gifs are horrifying. Amberlynn carries her weight much better, I cant even imagine what Chantal would look like if she was AL's weight. Shes already deformed, all her fat accumulates around her waist and belly pressing on her internal organs. Can she even have the cysts removed? How on earth is the surgeon gonna get to them through all those layers of fat, I wonder of she can even wipe her vag after taking a piss. Barf.


----------



## GoodLard (May 18, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> These gifs are horrifying. Amberlynn carries her weight much better, I cant even imagine what Chantal would look like if she was AL's weight. Shes already deformed, all her fat accumulates around her waist and belly pressing on her internal organs. Can she even have the cysts removed? How on earth is the surgeon gonna get to them through all those layers of fat, I wonder of she can even wipe her vag after taking a piss. Barf.



Good question, her abdomen region is absolutely humongous. I wouldn't want to be the surgeon operating on her.


----------



## Gawdamit (May 18, 2018)

Man, her belly is so big, you can't see breasts. And she thinks she's sexy asf


----------



## Babaloo (May 18, 2018)

She has a very unfortunate weight distribution which is probably making her organs scream for mercy. 

And Jesus Christ...what the fuck is stopping her from eating a meal prepared at home?? I guess if her and Amberlynn are raking in 10K a month—she can blow it on sugary drinks and wraps from the vegan place. 

She is still deep in her addiction. She really can’t seem to break the cycle of getting these treats as she drives around.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 18, 2018)

Babaloo said:


> And Jesus Christ...what the fuck is stopping her from eating a meal prepared at home??



One very simple thing : laziness.


----------



## Babaloo (May 18, 2018)

Lisa Anna said:


> One very simple thing : laziness.



I guess so. But she’s made food in the past. What’s stopping her now??


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 18, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> I wonder of she can even wipe her vag after taking a piss. Barf.



I thought about that too. I have a hard time believing she can wipe or clean herself properly with the way she is shaped. You can basically see her range of arm motion in this video. There's no way she is able to reach around herself to clean. She'd have to be lifting her fat out of the way somehow and then desperately reach at the same time. I don't think she'd be able to lift with one hand and reach with the other, there is just too much flesh and fat in the way. Maybe she uses a board to hold her stomach out of the way?


----------



## Crispy Chicken (May 18, 2018)

Whitney Thore from (My Big Fat Fabulous Life) is 5'2 and 380 pounds, most of her weight looks to be differently proportioned from Chantal (mostly from boob/waist down in butt, legs, stomach area). 

Chantal is 5'1 (roughly same height) and CLAIMS to be 370 pounds and her weight is distributed everywhere, seriously from her head to her ankles. No way I believe Chantal is even close to 370, I think she is definitely over 400 pounds. I've never seen someone look so bloated before, but even her fat looks like it has no place else to go. It's only a matter of time before she develops lymphedema (hard to tell in the video if it's developing just above her kneecap area). I have a very hard time believing her 'truths' and I would love for her to prove me wrong and show us an un-edited actual full body weigh in.


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 18, 2018)

Babaloo said:


> I guess so. But she’s made food in the past. What’s stopping her now??



Try preparing a meal with a 250lbs belt wrapped around your waist. I reckon she cant stand much, I really didnt realize how  bad she was until I saw her wobbling around in that gym. We were all laughing at her being out of breath after 2 minutes of walk in the park but the truth is she's almost handicapped.


----------



## GoAskAyres (May 18, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> I wonder of she can even wipe her vag after taking a piss. Barf.



Honestly, I was wondering how she does anything below that belly. It genuinely looks like she can't reach to wipe anything.

Tangent: No wonder she doesn't measure herself. Weight is one thing; 400lbs is abstract enough that people know you're big, but because of height, weight distribution, and frame, there's no telling how much space she occupies. But with measurements, you just can't manipulate how big you are like you can with lighting and angles. If that belly is 70in (which is plausible), you not only have to face facts, but people have a hard number to reference. I could pull out a measuring tape and physically see how fucking huge she is. I'm sure that idea doesn't sit well with her.


----------



## Crispy Chicken (May 18, 2018)

That sports bra she recently purchased was a *52D *(either 52 or 54) and the purple nightgown that her mom bought her at Christmas is a *5X *(the one she wore in all those videos that seemed to fit her just fine). So not surprisingly, it's quite possible that she is 70-80in in belly circumference.

*52D (D is the cup size & 52 is the inches around your rib cage area)


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 18, 2018)

Crispy Chicken said:


> Whitney Thore from (My Big Fat Fabulous Life) is 5'2 and 380 pounds, most of her weight looks to be differently proportioned from Chantal (mostly from boob/waist down in butt, legs, stomach area).



Whitney is pear shaped and Chantal is b̶e̶a̶c̶h̶ ̶b̶a̶l̶l̶  apple shaped. The latter is much harder on the overall health as it compresses your heart, lungs, and guts more than being pear shaped. It's also harder to carry... for that reason I could believe Chantal and Whitney are about the same weight , but since Chantal tends to lie non-stop, who knows. Honestly rather she's 375lbs or 425lbs, there isn't much difference between the two at this point; she's on the verge of disability.

I couldn't believe how out of breath she was for just walking around the room 2x and mimicking the ball smash... without using an actual 5kg ball. Jesus take the wheel (and please don't drive to Arby's!).


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (May 18, 2018)

It may help to keep in mind that depending on the gym and the licensing regulations for what it means to be a trainer that Chantal's trainer may know as much or less about fitness or nutrition than Chantal.  Personal trainers and gym nutritionists are fonts of some of the shittiest exercise and dieting advice.  

Still, her trainer looks like he's a nice kid, and that he himself lost so much weight likely means he wants to help others achieve similar results, which may be why he is so encouraging with Chantal.  And his pudginess may work to his advantage. I've seen some less-than-impressive-looking older women become successful trainers because they are far less intimidating to other pudgy older women, elderly clients and the extremely obese. They may be a little overweight to our eye but for some people a trainer who doesn't have visible abs but who can run ten miles or do a hard kettle bell routine without falling over represents an attainable ideal.  So while her trainer may not be ideal to fit folks, I bet he gets clients like Chantal because he's young, cute and not physically imposing while representing an achievable weight loss goal.  He may end up being very successful if bullshit artists like Chantal don't ruin it for him.  

Like others above me, I am shocked that by this point Chantal is still drinking her calories.  Having a smoothie for a meal is one thing, drinking pints of fructose is quite another.  

She is in such shockingly bad condition.  As much as I already knew this, seeing her walking in the gym was grim.  The human body can often withstand extraordinary amounts of abuse but I wonder how much longer she can manage life in that body that cannot walk at a very slow pace without causing her to pant.  She has got to start taking this seriously because if she suffers an ankle sprain, it may be the catalyst for a life spent in immobility.  If one of those cysts burst, she may not survive the anesthesia needed for emergency surgery.  If she gets the flu or develops pneumonia, she has lowered percentages for survival.  And she straight up looks like she is about to have a heart attack with any exertion.  The super-morbidly obese body is a game of Jenga, waiting to see which illness or injury is going to be the block that causes the whole structure to fall over.


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (May 18, 2018)

I bet all the comments she sees here will make her switch her content to her "journey" again. LOL I'm not saying she will actually follow thru on anything though....she will pretend it's another come-to-Jesus revelation moment. And yet nothing will change. Great content! Lol


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 18, 2018)

Keepitsimple7070 said:


> I bet all the comments she sees here will make her switch her content to her "journey" again. LOL I'm not saying she will actually follow thru on anything though....she will pretend it's another come-to-Jesus revelation moment. And yet nothing will change. Great content! Lol



Or they will make her edit the video and remove the full body part. 

By the way, when are we getting promised apartment tour video?


----------



## kaiwaii (May 18, 2018)

Jesus Christ, the trainer video. When I see her entire body in motion I am just shocked. She had gotten so much worse from that try on clothes videos a few months ago. Look at her gait, she can barely walk.


----------



## Ellana (May 18, 2018)

Babaloo said:


> She has a very unfortunate weight distribution which is probably making her organs scream for mercy.


Even though Chantel claims to not have it, some women with insulin resistant PCOS women carry most of their weight in their upper body. IR PCOS can also cause an increase in cravings for sweets and carbs because of the surplus of insulin. It doesn't help that Chantel let herself become addicted to food and I doubt it's entirely genetic in her case. PCOS can significantly increase cravings, but that is no excuse to gorge yourself with food. Also not all women with PCOS have multiple cysts on their ovaries as Chantel believes.

If Chantel winds up getting diagnosed with PCOS and was put on medication, she'd have less desire for her binging and have an easier time losing weight.

But Chantel doesn't seem to care all that much about her health seeing how long she's kept those cysts around and won't bother hearing the doctor out when she suggested she could have PCOS.


----------



## multiverse (May 19, 2018)

With her short arms and huge circumference, I assume Chanyal is now using what's essentially a rag on a stick to wash and wipe. Needing something like that should be a red flag, but fats are shameless.


----------



## Broken Pussy (May 19, 2018)

Because people could not resist the urge to get nasty with each other over the ethnicity of a deathfat’s personal trainer, I have deleted some posts and handed out some temporary threadbans.  If you can’t be civil with each other over something that is supposed to be funny and not that serious, don’t post.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 19, 2018)

I don’t wanna sound grim, but I don’t think she has more than a decade ahead of her if she doesn’t change as soon as fucking possible. Amber is a hundred pounds heavier yet more active and lively on camera. We can see her walking around the house and interacting with people. Chantal is almost always sedentary in her videos. She can’t even walk 2,000 steps without getting out of breath. There’s a 7-8 year difference between them. If Chantal were Amber’s weight, she’d most certainly be bedridden by now. Now that she’s getting older, the consequences of her obesity will be coming in a landslide.


----------



## JustSomeRando (May 19, 2018)

So tonight's video will feature Rina. I hope its as awkward as the birthday donut video


----------



## Babaloo (May 19, 2018)

Captain Ahab said:


> I don’t wanna sound grim, but I don’t think she has more than a decade ahead of her if she doesn’t change as soon as fucking possible. Amber is a hundred pounds heavier yet more active and lively on camera. We can see her walking around the house and interacting with people. Chantal is almost always sedentary in her videos. She can’t even walk 2,000 steps without getting out of breath. There’s a 7-8 year difference between them. If Chantal were Amber’s weight, she’d most certainly be bedridden by now. Now that she’s getting older, the consequences of her obesity will be coming in a landslide.



Grim? I think you’re being optimistic! She is 50 lbs or less from being bedridden. I’ve never seen someone so winded from walking on flat ground for a few hundred steps. It’s getting painful for her to even move! That’s astonishing. Like, how does that not shock you into being serious about your health?


----------



## kiwi739 (May 19, 2018)

Captain Ahab said:


> I don’t wanna sound grim, but I don’t think she has more than a decade ahead of her if she doesn’t change as soon as fucking possible. Amber is a hundred pounds heavier yet more active and lively on camera. We can see her walking around the house and interacting with people. Chantal is almost always sedentary in her videos. She can’t even walk 2,000 steps without getting out of breath. There’s a 7-8 year difference between them. If Chantal were Amber’s weight, she’d most certainly be bedridden by now. Now that she’s getting older, the consequences of her obesity will be coming in a landslide.


Yeah Chantal goes more places given that she doesn't live in bumfuck Kentucky and can drive herself but its so true that Big AL does move more, which is such a sad existence.


----------



## kaiwaii (May 19, 2018)

Captain Ahab said:


> I don’t wanna sound grim, but I don’t think she has more than a decade ahead of her if she doesn’t change as soon as fucking possible. Amber is a hundred pounds heavier yet more active and lively on camera. We can see her walking around the house and interacting with people. Chantal is almost always sedentary in her videos. She can’t even walk 2,000 steps without getting out of breath. There’s a 7-8 year difference between them. If Chantal were Amber’s weight, she’d most certainly be bedridden by now. Now that she’s getting older, the consequences of her obesity will be coming in a landslide.



I don't see Chantal talking about being on any medications for obesity related health issues. The thing is, is I believe she needs to be. I can tell by her amount of facial and leg swelling she has high blood pressure and severe fluid retention. I'm am not buying this ''I'm not diabetic'' thing either. Insulin and high blood pressure medication could extend her life by a few years. With her  stubborn denial on top of everything else I think she could literally die in her sleep.


----------



## GoodLard (May 19, 2018)

I knew she reminded me a someone while she was standing around...

https://giphy.com/gifs/7HnF4pkkBSl8s/html5


----------



## foodiebloobie (May 19, 2018)

Isn't Chantal shorter than Amber? I feel like that would make the impact of her weight about the same. Hamber is only more active because she is younger but she has difficulty waddling around as well. Also her weight is distributed a little bit better. Chantals weight is heavily concentrated in her center.


----------



## YouTubeyStar (May 19, 2018)

Captain Ahab said:


> I don’t wanna sound grim, but I don’t think she has more than a decade ahead of her if she doesn’t change as soon as fucking possible. Amber is a hundred pounds heavier yet more active and lively on camera. We can see her walking around the house and interacting with people. Chantal is almost always sedentary in her videos. She can’t even walk 2,000 steps without getting out of breath. There’s a 7-8 year difference between them. If Chantal were Amber’s weight, she’d most certainly be bedridden by now. Now that she’s getting older, the consequences of her obesity will be coming in a landslide.



Youth is a really big cushion for the amount of damage being super morbidly does to the body. All of Chantal’s “fun stories” take place years ago, when she was closer to Amber’s age. She was probably way more active and able to get around back in her 20’s. Which is part of why she never took care of her weight problem before she moved into the 300’s and 400’s, also why Amber hasn’t. A lot of young morbidly obese people have the misconception that they’re “obese but in good shape!” when really it’s just their fucking youth keeping them from realizing how bad shit is gonna get. Most average sized people, whether they’re on the more slender or chunky side of average, hit around 35 and realize they need to take better care of their joints, cut back a little on the bad habits of their 20’s, and take better care of their bodies in general. getting old doesn’t suck so much when you’re mindful about it, but it’s going to fuckin destroy Amber and Chantal, and it already is, they’re just not admitting how bad their conditions really are




foodiebloobie said:


> Isn't Chantal shorter than Amber? I feel like that would make the impact of her weight about the same. Hamber is only more active because she is younger but she has difficulty waddling around as well. Also her weight is distributed a little bit better. Chantals weight is heavily concentrated in her center.



Amber being a pear shape is a blessing she’ll never understand. If Chantal got up to Amber’s weight when she was in her 20’s she would have been bedridden already. Having that much fat pressing down on your neck and chest makes breathing so hard. It also makes walking hard, as we have seen, bc Chantal’s center of gravity is fucked up


----------



## Fresh Grown Breasts (May 19, 2018)

Crispy Chicken said:


> Whitney Thore from (My Big Fat Fabulous Life) is 5'2 and 380 pounds, most of her weight looks to be differently proportioned from Chantal (mostly from boob/waist down in butt, legs, stomach area).
> 
> Chantal is 5'1 (roughly same height) and CLAIMS to be 370 pounds and her weight is distributed everywhere, seriously from her head to her ankles. No way I believe Chantal is even close to 370, I think she is definitely over 400 pounds.



Chantal Be Lying


----------



## Crispy Chicken (May 19, 2018)

Yes! Thank you @Fresh Grown Breasts for creating this! She looks so much bigger than Whitney (who is 380 pounds).

Wonder what happened to the Friday weigh-in?!


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 19, 2018)

Hmmmmmmmmmm @Fresh Grown Breasts I'm gonna have to admit that even with the pear shaped / apple shaped theory, Chantal's face, arms and belly are much bigger, and her legs aren't slim enough to make me believe she could be around the same weight as Whitney. Knowing Whitney is 380lbs, Chantal looks a solid 430-440lbs.

Let's keep in mind Whitney may be photoshopped in the picture above, tho. Still, she has an overall prettier shape / face even with the extra weight.

Chantal looks like a pile of .


----------



## AvrilsMeatsuit (May 19, 2018)

Fresh Grown Breasts said:


> Spoiler: Chantal Be Lying
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 454179


Chantal's stomach looks as if she's been pregnant with 2 sets of octuplets. Can you imagine the back pain?


----------



## Fresh Grown Breasts (May 19, 2018)

Crispy Chicken said:


> When Chantal admitted to her binges last week, 3 fast food 'MEALS' after pizza/movie night with that guy & additional binges throughout the week then told us her weight went from 368 to 374 I thought wait only 6 pounds? ...that's bullshit! You can also tell she is used to frequently consuming sugary fruit drinks, considers them 'healthy' and the sugar is astronomical in those.
> 
> I eat at home during the week and I'm less active on weekends but treat myself to a 6 inch Subway sub OR a cheeseburger on Saturday (never fries, I'm usually allergic to the type of deep fry oil they use) then a bag of cheesy popcorn or Doritos Sunday night as my weekly treat and my weight is up 1-3 pounds by Monday. But she gorges herself for a week on fast food drive thru binges several times a day and only gains 6 pounds? She must have amazing metabolism!
> 
> I just find her numbers to be a tad untruthful and that's why I don't think she is anywhere close to 370.



To gain a lbs in weight, you have to eat 3,500 calories more than you should. So if your recommended daily consumption is 2,000 calories, you would need to consume around 5,500 calories in one day to gain a lbs.

Most average-weight people report a 1-3lbs gain the morning after eating Cheat Meals due to the high sodium causing water retention.

Chantel could easily be gaining a lbs a day in actual fat, but I doubt she is gaining more. Bearing in mind a large Dominoes pizza (8 slices) is around 2100-2500 calories. A large Big Mac Meal with full fat coke is 1164 calories. 6 large falafel (1.5 inch diameter) is around 2000-2200 calories. Hitting 5,500 calories is going to take effort, 10,000+ calories is literally eating all day.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 19, 2018)

Anyone notice Chantal deleted the info on the video she was supposed to post with Rina?
Another day, another lie.

And after seeing the pics of Whitney vs Chantal, it's obvious Chantal is closer to 425 pounds. My goodness, those photos are frightening.
No wonder she never talks about measurements or will film herself on the gym scale.
Friday's were supposed to be her weigh in days & someone on that Rina video announcement asked her about it, and surprise, surprise, the announcement is deleted.

Do her subscribers really think her lies are OK?


----------



## Broken Pussy (May 20, 2018)

Her body shape reminds me a lot of Ragen Chastain.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (May 20, 2018)

Broken Pussy said:


> Her body shape reminds me a lot of Ragen Chastain.
> 
> View attachment 454559



They have almost identical body types, Ragen just has a smaller head.

Also take all photos of Whitney Thore, esp a professional one as staged as the one posted in this thread, with massive grain of salt. They photoshop, spanx and trim the hell out of WT published photos, they do not reflect reality.


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (May 20, 2018)

She literally lies everyday about what is to come on her channel and literally never follows through on anything anymore. What's the point of even having a channel anymore...other than for a good laugh for us?!
At least when she was posting mukbangs, she was consistent and even followed a schedule for the most part. She is the definition of a pathological liar. Again, I'd hate to be someone who looked to her as inspiration. Lol. But seriously.


----------



## JustSomeRando (May 20, 2018)

I wonder if Chantal has ever heard of Ragen? That would be glorious, just think of all the tips she could learn at the feet of  Ragen. The Ironman training, selfie Sundays, the haydurs making threats, etc .


----------



## For The Internet (May 20, 2018)

Juice fasting/breakfasts seems so retarded - at least when that juice is fruit based. I cut out unsweetened orange juice by chance and my weight began to lower basically immediately. I wasn't trying drop some weight, I was just too lazy to go out of my way to buy the brand I liked since it's hard to find. It kind of blew my mind.

Wtf is fat logic (rhetorically speaking)? I'm assuming all they google (and pay people to tell them) is confirmation bias bullshit like 'yeah massive cups of fruit juice is totally better than eating, like, a small omelette with mushrooms and tomato for breakfast because it's not food!'
I know that people who aren't into dieting and weightloss often don't understand how many calories we drink but you'd think someone whose whole existence is about food would be aware of shit like that? I've given up trying to understand so I'm just sitting back to watch the shitshow.

The trainer seems nicer than I expected, kind of expected someone more slimy and obviously exploitative. Congrats to him for dropping 50kg or so though. I'm sure he did more than walk laps around a cooled down hot yoga room to do it. Her obvious crush on him is really cringy to watch though, jfc.


----------



## Broken Pussy (May 20, 2018)

For The Internet said:


> Juice fasting/breakfasts seems so exceptional - at least when that juice is fruit based. I cut out unsweetened orange juice by chance and my weight began to lower basically immediately. I wasn't trying drop some weight, I was just too lazy to go out of my way to buy the brand I liked since it's hard to find. It kind of blew my mind.
> 
> Wtf is fat logic (rhetorically speaking)? I'm assuming all they google (and pay people to tell them) is confirmation bias bullshit like 'yeah massive cups of fruit juice is totally better than eating, like, a small omelette with mushrooms and tomato for breakfast because it's not food!'
> I know that people who aren't into dieting and weightloss often don't understand how many calories we drink but you'd think someone whose whole existence is about food would be aware of shit like that? I've given up trying to understand so I'm just sitting back to watch the shitshow.
> ...



Fat logic is basically what it says on the tin.  It’s the convoluted mental gymnastics these people go through in order to convince themselves that they aren’t the problem, everyone else is.  It’s usually based in pseudo science or sometimes real studies that they selectively pull from to make their point, even though that’s not what the study actually says.  They want everyone else to agree that being a deathfat isn’t bad for your health and that fat people are physically attractive.  It is and they’re not.  That’s why they’re all stuck in an echo chamber.  They’ll be stuck in it until they either wise up or die from illnesses that are totally not at all related to obesity.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 20, 2018)

Keepitsimple7070 said:


> She literally lies everyday about what is to come on her channel and literally never follows through on anything anymore. What's the point of even having a channel anymore...other than for a good laugh for us?!
> At least when she was posting mukbangs, she was consistent and even followed a schedule for the most part. She is the definition of a pathological liar. Again, I'd hate to be someone who looked to her as inspiration. Lol. But seriously.



I absolutely agree.
I'm not seeing the point of Chantal having a channel if all she does is sit in one place, promise things she will never do & will basically blame everyone else for her being over 400 pounds. Or, maybe that is the point of her channel now?
Poor Chantal. Pity me. Feel sorry for me.

Some of her subscribers really toe that line. No matter how many lies she tells, they still support her. All she does is make a sad voice video & they all come running to her defense. This is troubling on so many levels.

All I see on video after video is someone getting fatter each time. Chantal can't walk, she can't breathe & she certainly can't bend over.
I refuse to feel sorry for that.

I'm just going to watch her fail, again & again. By years end, she will catch up to Amber & her 500 pounds. Arby's & Burger King are looking forward to this as much as I am.

Carry on Chantal. This is fun.

Edited:  her new weigh in video is out (I didn't watch it, just saw it on her page) but the title states "It's not good"
LOL. No kidding. Didn't I just write that all I see is her getting fatter & fatter? LOL
Never change Chantal, laughing does my heart good.


----------



## GoodLard (May 20, 2018)

Well well, she did do a weigh in...

She also looks really rough.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 20, 2018)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> All she does is make a sad voice video & they all come running to her defense.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UCRvnSxcZc

Well, that's exactly what she just did once again with her latest video posted about 15 minutes ago. She starts with a weight-in (where I believe she gained weight again? I honestly lost track, but for sure she didn't lose) and she "weights herself in front of us" tho we don't see the numbers appearing on the scale. We just see her stepping on the scale, and then we see a close up of the number. Same shit, different smell.

She seems pretty discouraged, if you want my honest opinion. She states being in a bad place, unable to stick with her (ever-changing) program. I skipped the rest of the video just to see if there would be something else than her all talk and no action again, but nah.

All my love to whoever will be able to watch the entire 14 minutes video.


EDIT : @GoodLard she DOES look really rough!


----------



## GoodLard (May 20, 2018)

Lisa Anna said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UCRvnSxcZc
> 
> 
> EDIT : @GoodLard she DOES look really rough!



Ha, it seems we have problems with our vision as all of her subscribers are expressing how beautiful she looks - *gag*


----------



## Ellana (May 20, 2018)

Who craves eating twelve hot dogs in one sitting?! 
Twelve?? 
And she ate them all? And didn't involuntarily purge?


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 20, 2018)

What the fuck is wrong with her head? It’s looks grotesque in the video thumbnail.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 20, 2018)

GoodLard said:


> Ha, it seems we have problems with our vision as all of her subscribers are expressing how beautiful she looks - *gag*







 

A true Saint in all her glory, halo and everything. Amen!


----------



## wheelpower (May 20, 2018)

Ellana said:


> Who craves eating twelve hot dogs in one sitting?!
> Twelve??
> And she ate them all? And didn't involuntarily purge?



I still can't wrap my head around eating an entire pack of hotdogs in one sitting. How can her stomach handle that?! 
I suppose because its from years of eating like this. That is an absolutely insane binge


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 20, 2018)

wheelpower said:


> I still can't wrap my head around eating an entire pack of hotdogs in one sitting. How can her stomach handle that?!
> I suppose because its from years of eating like this. That is an absolutely insane binge



The biggest thing I noticed when she talked about the hot dogs? She left out how she ate them. I will bet anything each one was on a bun. Chantal loves her carbs & no one will convince me she ate those (jumbo) hotdogs on a plate.
We've seen her film a hot dog video before & she used huge hot dog/sub rolls for them. 12 jumbo hot dogs for one meal. I can't imagine it.

I keep going back to her video's proclaiming how she is going to be transparent & honest, from now on.  Gaining 8 pounds sure sounds honest to me. LOL



Lisa Anna said:


> View attachment 454806
> 
> A true Saint in all her glory, halo and everything. Amen!



That picture is horrifying. She can't see this?


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 20, 2018)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> What the heck is that purple spot between her eyes?



Lord Beetus likes to brand his property.


----------



## YouTubeyStar (May 20, 2018)

I didn’t watch the vid past the weigh in. She gained! this criminally stupid rotund bitch lmao

Wasting all that money on her trainer and her vegan takeout and her exercise clothes is putting a bandaid on a severed leg. It’s not doing shit and it’s barely an attempt to fix anything


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 20, 2018)

YouTubeyStar said:


> Wasting all that money on her trainer and her vegan takeout and her exercise clothes is putting a bandaid on a severed leg.



At this point not only she has a severed leg, but the gangrene is spreading as well, and fast.


----------



## Faggot Gift (May 20, 2018)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> View attachment 454857 What the heck is that purple spot between her eyes?



Maybe she's developing a Slaton ridge lol


----------



## kaiwaii (May 20, 2018)

Why does her forehead look like pavement? I wonder if she sleeps in her makeup to be honest.


----------



## Faggot Gift (May 20, 2018)

Also bitch needs to stop sighing all the time you're 37 for fuck's sake she's approaching cwc levels


----------



## CHINARED (May 20, 2018)

kaiwaii said:


> Why does her forehead look like pavement? I wonder if she sleeps in her makeup to be honest.


She says all the time how she sleeps in her makeup. Plus she has a sleep mask, Its called CCpap or something like that. 12 jumbo veg. hot dogs slathered in BBQ sauce....she's so gross & disgusting. That's only 1 thing she's told us about. To gain 7.5lbs in one week is an astronomical amount of food she's consuming. That trainer video made "Me" soooooo embarrassed for her, yet she was glowing & proud she bounced a ball for what 300.00$?


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 20, 2018)

Sometimes I kinda sorta feel bad for being mean towards Chantal. I really do. I usually prefer to empower people but there is some exceptions and Chantal is one (lol). And then I read comments from her Youtube.






I think the hardest - and even meanest - truth is always better than a bunch of people telling you how wonderful you're doing and how beautiful you are when you are actually slowly killing yourself and you *know* it. Look at her face in today's video. She's dumb but not stupid... she *knows* what's happening. She *knows* she has no control over herself and yet she's still in denial. She won't get help. She won't make efforts of any kind beside spending money on stuff that are doomed to fail.






No dude, it's not 7 pounds. It's 7 pounds in about a *week*, and around 225lbs of fat that she carries. I can't imagine what it is to carry 225lbs of pure fat.


----------



## Babaloo (May 20, 2018)

Don’t even know how to respond to this last video. She genuinely seems upset about her inability to control herself. Twelve hotdogs is a fucking feat of gluttony. And her describing the vegan ice cream...I mean it was over the top. 

She’s clearly depressed, but doesn’t seem to make the mind body connection or just doesn’t want to acknowledge it. 

The pattern is exhausting.


----------



## Ellana (May 20, 2018)

Lisa Anna said:


> View attachment 454938
> No dude, it's not 7 pounds. It's 7 pounds in about a *week*,


"_It's only 7 pounds.  That's not that big of a deal._"
_
... ..._

It takes 1-2 months to lose 7lbs for the average person!

10-20lb is a difference in a dress size for a woman!


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (May 20, 2018)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> I absolutely agree.
> I'm not seeing the point of Chantal having a channel if all she does is sit in one place, promise things she will never do & will basically blame everyone else for her being over 400 pounds. Or, maybe that is the point of her channel now?
> Poor Chantal. Pity me. Feel sorry for me.
> 
> ...


You are so right! Every time I see her on the screen her face gets bigger. 
The thing that is really annoying about her is that she continues to pretend shes this holier-than-thou plant based eater. And we all know she isnt. I dont mind when people who are vegans preach a bit about the issues they believe in, but when Chantal throws in crap about animal cruelty or whatever reason she pretends to be "plant-based" for, it's just laughable. We know she didnt gain more weight just munching on some lettuce. Come on now. The hypocrisy on her part is laughable. Also, her sad little voice that she puts on when she wants attention or pity literally makes me laugh out loud. It must be driving her nuts not to freak out on the "haters" again. I'm sure shes stuffing her face right now with pepperoni pizza and ranch dipping sauce while her eyes are rolling back in her head, as she so famously does(barf!!!). Cant you picture it now? Lol


----------



## gingerlyf0101 (May 20, 2018)

I don’t think I’ve seen Chantal this happy in at least a month. It’s so sad how she is purely driven by carbs and sugar. There is NO WAY she can spin this Mukbang into calling it healthy. 2 cups of white rice, sugar laden sauce and over cooked veggies. Yikes.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 20, 2018)




----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 20, 2018)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 455020



If those pictures show a 377 pound woman, then I need to have my eyes checked.


----------



## DongMiguel (May 20, 2018)

Oh joy. Another mukbang where Chantal talks about taking a shit and farting. God she's disgusting.


----------



## ET 599 (May 20, 2018)

Chantal is currently streaming on YouNow.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (May 20, 2018)

She's live on YT y'all!


----------



## ET 599 (May 20, 2018)

Someone asked if Bibi likes her size in bed, her response is she doesn't know.  Jesus.


----------



## sperginity (May 20, 2018)

I Hate Myself said:


> Someone asked if Bibi likes her size in bed, her response is she doesn't know.  Jesus.


They must not fuck anymore. Hm.


----------



## ET 599 (May 20, 2018)

When asked about her favorite job, "I'd like to have a really successful YouTube channel, I'd like this to evolve into something."

edit : Also not sure if I should make multiple posts with anything interesting or just put them into one, don't want to shit up the thread.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 20, 2018)

The trainer has been in the chat. Why would that be? Maybe he's just looking for attention also.


----------



## rocknrollmartian (May 21, 2018)

Up 7.5 pounds in a week. 

I underestimated her. I thought she'd finally try to "prove the haters wrong." Instead she's gunning for 400 like most of you predicted. This is slow suicide in action. If she were actually likable and not a pathological liar/attention whore, I'd feel bad.


----------



## AvrilsMeatsuit (May 21, 2018)

She was out of breath while in the kitchen lmao just to turn around and reach up into the top shelf to fetch her peanut oil. *facepalms in wtf bro*


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 21, 2018)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> or clients


What are the chances that many of her viewers are in even in Ottawa?


----------



## Rabbit Bones (May 21, 2018)

That's so much fucking food, holy shit. You know she didn't stop at one serving of that slop.

She's out of breath just standing in front of the oven. I honestly feel a lot of pity for her. She'd eating herself into the grave and she's too stupid or too suborn to realize it.


----------



## Gawdamit (May 21, 2018)

Her goal this summer is to climb up a mountain. LMFAO Delusional much?


----------



## Rabbit Bones (May 21, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> Her goal this summer is to climb up a mountain. LMFAO Delusional much?


She can do it!


----------



## rocknrollmartian (May 21, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> Her goal this summer is to climb up a mountain. LMFAO Delusional much?



Is she trolling when she says this stuff, or does she somehow really believe it's possible? First she had an alleged goal of losing 100 lbs. in six months; now she has a goal of climbing a mountain in two months when she can't even waddle around her gym for five minutes without nearly going into cardiac arrest. 

Sure, Jan.


----------



## JustSomeRando (May 21, 2018)

Did anyone watch the TMI video all the way through? I knew she was disgsting but jeeeezus she absolutely foul.
Imagine that story that poor students point of view. Having Chantal (and creepy Pete most likely) salivating over you with their beady eyes ogling your body. Poor girl must be been terrified. 
Chantal acts as though the girl had no right to be sickend by her dropping her guts like that. Hear the bitterness in her voice when she says the girl quickly made other friends but would only say hi to her.
Sorry for the wall of text but I'm just disgusted.


----------



## Crispy Chicken (May 21, 2018)

Chantal was actually offended that the poor trapped girl (now forced to smell Chantal's disgusting fart) had the nerve to ask her 'are you ok?' Geeze, I'd ask that too, I'd be afraid Chantal shit her pants!

'Every bathroom situation is an emergency' Well duh, you've admitted to eating 12 jumbo hotdogs with a container of ice cream in one sitting & 3 fast food meal binges after consuming half a pizza. I can see why she feels the need to always be near a restroom.


----------



## CHINARED (May 21, 2018)

And WTF is that blog that listed her as a good Youtube Muck channel? Now her head is really gonna get bigger. She put so much oil & so much sauce. Throwing raw veggies in a deep frying pan is not a stir fry. She annoys the shit out of me. I can't even have compassion for her anymore. She's just a pig!!!


----------



## Gawdamit (May 21, 2018)

Stir fry sauce is so easy to make from scratch, there's no reason to use that store bought crap that's loaded with sugar


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 21, 2018)

rocknrollmartian said:


> Up 7.5 pounds in a week.
> 
> I underestimated her. I thought she'd finally try to "prove the haters wrong." Instead she's gunning for 400 like most of you predicted.



It's been about a month I'm predicting 400lbs over the Summer, but at this rate, I should add Summer *solstice* which is exactly one month ahead. If she can gain 7,5lbs in a week, an extra 13lbs in 30 days is totally doable.


----------



## bubble tea (May 21, 2018)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> View attachment 454857 What the heck is that purple spot between her eyes?


Likely a spot where her foundation rubbed off. Foundation is unfortunately super easy— especially after wearing makeup for several hours (even with setting spray)— to smear off. However, it usually isn’t a problem because you aren’t supposed to wipe your grubby hands all over your face.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (May 21, 2018)

Math time, again.  To gain 7.5 pounds in seven days, Chantal needed to eat 26,250 calories.  That is 3,700 calories a day above what she needs to eat to maintain her current weight. 

What does a 5'1" woman need to eat to maintain a weight of 370 pounds?  Around 3,100 calories a day.

That means that for a week Chantal was eating around 6,800 calories a day.

Let that sink in.  6,800 calories.  I cannot imagine how terrible it must feel to be inside that body.

Chantal has got to stop the dieting because she keeps creating and recreating a scenario wherein she feels like she must gorge on her favorite foods because she imagines dietary perfection when she begins a diet.  But the strain of avoiding her favorite foods makes her feel deprived so she binges.  She feels miserable because she binged and decides tomorrow to start a new diet.  But then she imagines dieting requires perfection and binges again because this the last time she will eat an entire bucket of chicken in her car like some dirty little gopher.  Repeat until she has dieted her way up to 400, if she isn't there already and dicking around with the tare on her scale.

Won't help her lose weight but it will help stop this perverse cycle until she can get the help she refuses to get or take seriously.

I feel like we are watching her slowly decompensate mentally and physically.  Her body cannot take much more of this shit before something breaks. She's just flailing around and her asspatters praise her for it.  I cannot help but wonder how many of those assholes are secretly egging her on so she doesn't get a sad and flounce for good.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 21, 2018)

It’s not that hard to eat 7,000 extra calories when your diet is so rich in fat and carbs. A cup of unsweetened almond butter is 1,500 kcal. She adds a ton of oil to everything.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 21, 2018)

Oh brother, Chantal eating for 4 again. Did anyone notice how her belly hit the frying pan as she leaned over to turn on the stove? And why is she so out of breath? She's basically standing in place, but sounds as if she's about to pass out. After the 1/2 jar of sugar sauce she put sriracha sauce on top of that over cooked garbage. I bet she hit the Arby's drive thru hard.
I made it through 12 minutes. That's more than enough Chantal & her BS.


----------



## whysoserious (May 21, 2018)

It's been such a long time since I read here. I also didn't watch any of her videos since my last post.
DAMN! She hid her body from people well. I would never think she is that fat. No way in hell she can wipe her ass, take a proper shower, etc.
Gabriel Iglesias should name another level of fatness after Chantal.


----------



## Gawdamit (May 21, 2018)

She kept saying on her livestream … 'WHEN I lose all the weight … '. When does when start?


----------



## Derp Potato (May 21, 2018)

It's fucking hilarious when you realize that she would start losing weight almost immediately if she would cut back on her binge eating. It's not hard to grasp that calories in < calories out = weight loss. What it comes down to is that she has zero self-control and she's just lazy as fuck.

She talks about wanting her channel to be popular and take off; does she understand _just_ how popular she could get her channel and sell her story/journey of dropping 250+lbs and documenting it? She'd gain a massive new following and ad revenue. She could reach out to bigger cooking shows to do a collab on healthy recipes, bigger fitness channels for fat-people safe exercises, other fat people shows to do collab workouts/cooking/tips/ideas etc. She has the opportunity to create one hell of a channel.

But she clearly won't. She's a lolcow for a reason and will continue to be.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (May 21, 2018)

Derp Potato said:


> It's fucking hilarious when you realize that she would start losing weight almost immediately if she would cut back on her binge eating. It's not hard to grasp that calories in < calories out = weight loss. What it comes down to is that she has zero self-control and she's just lazy as fuck.
> 
> She talks about wanting her channel to be popular and take off; does she understand _just_ how popular she could get her channel and sell her story/journey of dropping 250+lbs and documenting it? She'd gain a massive new following and ad revenue. She could reach out to bigger cooking shows to do a collab on healthy recipes, bigger fitness channels for fat-people safe exercises, other fat people shows to do collab workouts/cooking/tips/ideas etc. She has the opportunity to create one hell of a channel.
> 
> But she clearly won't. She's a lolcow for a reason and will continue to be.



At her current size it’s astounding she’s continuing to gain weight. She could easily eat enough fatty foods for two people and still lose weight.  

You hear a lot about binge eating with bulimia but it’s pretty fascinating to see the result of not vomiting up all the binge food.


----------



## A Owl (May 21, 2018)

bubble tea said:


> Likely a spot where her foundation rubbed off. Foundation is unfortunately super easy— especially after wearing makeup for several hours (even with setting spray)— to smear off. However, it usually isn’t a problem because you aren’t supposed to wipe your grubby hands all over your face.


 
Or where she was mopping / rubbing her forehead, and smeared her eyebrows, as it looks to be in two swathes going right and left. Been there done that, but not from perspiration caused by sitting down and talking .


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 21, 2018)

whysoserious said:


> It's been such a long time since I read here. I also didn't watch any of her videos since my last post.
> DAMN! She hid her body from people well. I would never think she is that fat. No way in hell she can wipe her ass, take a proper shower, etc.
> Gabriel Iglesias should name another level of fatness after Chantal.



Its funny how camera angles work, she looked much bigger than I imagined, shes probably receiving disability benefits or something like that. Maybe thats the reason she doesnt want to have cysts removed, she'd have to go back to work? 

 And I know I know! I've said it before and I'm repeating myself here but she still won't do keto, literally the only thing here that is gonna work as a life style change. This isnt a joke any more, she's very close to being bedridden and wearing a diaper, whos gonna look after her? Cos I'm sure Bibi is a top man and can put up with a lot but I think even he is gonna run like hell if faced with living with someone who's immobile from being morbidly obese and crapping into a diaper. 

Btw, I see more and more people commenting "I can see a change in your face" and "I can already tell you've lost weight guuurrl". Are these bots? This shit cant be real.


----------



## JustSomeRando (May 21, 2018)

Maybe those people who keep insisting that are face is slimmer or that she has gained muscke from shuffling about for 10 minutes  a day are trolling her. I hope so. The idea that those people mean it makes me shudder.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 21, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> Its funny how camera angles work, she looked much bigger than I imagined, shes probably receiving disability benefits or something like that. Maybe thats the reason she doesnt want to have cysts removed, she'd have to go back to work?



It would be an absolute terrible thing that someone would avoid surgery and put the little health they have left at high risk just for the purpose of staying home on disability. But at this point I would believe Chantal could do such thing. 

Sidenote : When on disability you can't have another job or if you do, they will cut your check accordingly. Basically if she's on disability and getting money from Youtube without declaring it, that's fraud under canadian law.


----------



## multiverse (May 21, 2018)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 455020


Before there's even any food in the pan, she put in 1/4 cup of peanut oil. 

There are nearly 500 calories (477 to be exact) in a 1/4 of peanut oil.  She's put in a full meal's worth of calories _without including food.
_
Next we get a bunch of chopped veg. Nothing wrong with that, except shes going to have a gut ache from the volume - uncooked, she added roughly 4 cups of raw veggies to her single serving meal.

The VH brand honey garlic sauce she used 1/2 jar of is 520 calories. The first THREE ingredients in this sauce, are sugar.

 

For those keeping track at home, shes up to 1300 calories (477 oil, 520 sauce, 300 veggies.) Oh, and she didn't show herself adding all the snow peas in. It's not like they're super calorific or unhealthy, it's just another example of her trying to hide how much she eats.

3 cups of cooked white rice (600 calories) rounds out this "healthy" dinner at: 1900 calories. And this is the "healthy" meal she was willing to show her audience, you know she binged both before and after she ate this. The math of her pound-per-day weight gain tells us shes been eating over 6,500 calories each day.


----------



## Babaloo (May 21, 2018)

multiverse said:


> Before there's even any food in the pan, she put in 1/4 cup of peanut oil.
> 
> There are nearly 500 calories (477 to be exact) in a 1/4 of peanut oil.  She's put in a full meal's worth of calories _without including food.
> _
> ...



You are right about the portion and calories— but if she actually ate like that (perhaps a bit less) then she would probably shed some weight. Like, if she didn’t fuck with the viewers and eat a whole bunch of other shit off camera. 

Because you know she will be up all night snacking on vegan ice cream and whatever the hell else.


----------



## multiverse (May 21, 2018)

Babaloo said:


> but if she actually ate like that (perhaps a bit less) then she would probably shed some weight.


Well, if she ate like this for one meal every day and ate normal size (~600 calories) meals for her other two, she could *maintain* her current weight. 

As hss been pointed out before, Chantal is very short, which makes her maintainence calories pretty low even for a giant fatty. She can maintain a weight of 375 at 5'1" at only 2800 calories per day. 

If she was only binging once a day. and did so on her "stir fry" (sad, wilted. oil and sugar drenched veggies and carbs), then yeah she might be able to lose weight eating one 2,000 calorie meal per day. But she's been binging in such volume (12 hotdogs with buns plus ice cream plus takeout in one go?) that 2k cals feels like a sensible size meal, shes probably still hungry when she finishes because shes used to feeling full like shes going to burst, vomit and shit herself all at once.


----------



## thejackal (May 21, 2018)

She was "at university around 2010"?  And she just turned 34, right?  So she was a 24 year old student and she never completed her degree?  What an achiever.  I bet her grandma and mom have some really epic bitch sessions about her after they are done eating and shopping.  Wonder if they pity her at this point, they've probably known for years what a lowlife she is overall, not just with her weight.


----------



## GS 281 (May 21, 2018)

So, we received a report from someone who wanted to share some info about Chantal, but they really aren't in a position to share it themselves. Checked the veracity of this a bit and it seems quite solid so I am going to share it with you guys.

As you may know, Chantal has been hitting the gym recently. Clearly it's working for her 

...At least that's what the gym thought at first. They thought that her channel would bring them positive press because she is so morbidly obese, if they could turn her titanic-sized ass around they would be heralded as lifesavers. That really isn't the case now, as Chantal has gained even more weight since she began going.

Chantal is literally making her gym look bad by failing. Her fat ass is ruining reputations other than her own.

Anyways, someone who has been kinda close to her at the gym shared with us that she cannot shut up about her YouTube "career". This is something that she is talking about CONSTANTLY, and she apparently won't let up about it. Her personal trainer (this is not the person who reached out to us btw) is teased about the fact she has to work with such a fat fuck who is so full of herself. Basically, she's just making herself a headache for anyone within earshot or with the misfortune of being assigned to work with someone so far gone from healthy that its not really a thing to laugh at her.

ETA: One other thing that I forgot to mention is that while her trainer is teased because he is stuck as her trainer, him being stuck as her trainer is a bit of a hazing. The other people at the gym are basically using her as a way to make fun of him. They are seeing how much he can take through working with her.


----------



## stonemask (May 21, 2018)

So, basically, she is just deluded all around?

When I saw the video of her walking in the gym I genuinely felt bad for her. My initial reaction what "Oh..... Gottdayumn that can't be easy."

But it doesn't change her personality. Oh girl, you are so far gone.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 21, 2018)

Hilarious. So will the next video feature her quitting the gym since she knows they're all laughing at her now? Or will she convince herself that this info came from a hater and continue to go to the gym? I think we all know the answer to that.


----------



## Ellana (May 21, 2018)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Hilarious. So will the next video feature her quitting the gym since she knows they're all laughing at her now? Or will she convince herself that this info came from a hater and continue to go to the gym? I think we all know the answer to that.


But do we know if Chantal reads the farms? I don't get the impression that she does


----------



## fourshore (May 21, 2018)

I experienced such hardcore second hand embarrassment from reading that! I would never show my face there again. Her life is so pathetic.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (May 21, 2018)

yawning sneasel said:


> So, we received a report from someone who wanted to share some info about Chantal, but they really aren't in a position to share it themselves. Checked the veracity of this a bit and it seems quite solid so I am going to share it with you guys.
> 
> As you may know, Chantal has been hitting the gym recently. Clearly it's working for her
> 
> ...


That poor kid who is trying to train her...  He evidently lost a lot of weight himself and likely thought he was in a great place to help someone like Chantal turn her life around.  He did it himself and likely has the excitement and zeal that comes from accomplishing something difficult yet so liberating when you reach your goal.  

And now he's getting teased for having to deal with her, filming her as she strolls, panting like a marathoner, through the gym.  Way to go, Chantal, sucking the happiness and joy out of the last people around her who cared about her well-being, even if they only cared because they get paid to care.

How fucking annoying do you have to be that someone who has either witnessed your shit at the gym or got reports from those who witnessed your shit reached out to a snark site to discuss your overall shittiness?  And I hope she does stop the gym charade.  That was some grim shit, seeing her waddling in front of all those mirrors.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 21, 2018)

I feel terrible for the kid who is trying to help her / encourage her / train her. You can see he's a good guy and as it was stated prior, since he lost +100lbs himself he must have genuinely believed he could help Chantal. Problem is, he's dealing with a pathological narcissistic liar. Good luck with that.


----------



## Crispy Chicken (May 21, 2018)

Dang! The countdown is on for: 
1. the meltdown rage infested video to the haters followed by 
2. the I'm taking a YouTube break message then 
3. the unexpected emergency medical disappearance for 'at least 2 weeks' (which really translates to 2 whole days)!


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 21, 2018)

Ellana said:


> But do we know if Chantal reads the farms? I don't get the impression that she does



She definitely does.

So all that business of the people at the gym calling her their 'STAR' was really about her getting them free positive advertising, not the fact that they thought she was a star. LOL God. I laughed so much I had to sit down. LOL

So many have said that no reputable gym would take money for a trainer from someone so morbidly obese they can't breathe or move. But they felt if they could make her 'journey' (gag) a success, they would be the heroes.  Then it comes out that she's been lying to them as well & only got fatter.
Wow, that free advertising sure backfired. She really is an embarrassment  to everyone she comes in contact with.
If I were part of that gym, I'd drop her & cancel her membership. Their 'big star' is a fraud.
The really ridiculous part? Chantal fell for all their  (fake) concern.

I just can't feel sorry for her. She has done nothing but lie.


----------



## stonemask (May 21, 2018)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> she's live on YT, y'all



Again? This bitch needs to get a real job. She's glued to her computer 24/7.


----------



## AvrilsMeatsuit (May 21, 2018)

Listening to BiBi mumble and his nonchalance towards her (_in every video_) is hilarious. Idk how i would feel if my significant other treated me the way he does. I certainly wouldn't stay. But then again, i'm not as desperate for a companion as Chantal is.. She seems like the type to just settle with just about anything so she won't have to dwell on being alone and facing herself.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 22, 2018)

There are several people in her live stream who are telling her she resembles Marilyn Monroe. They have to be trolling.


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (May 22, 2018)

I may be wrong but it seemed as though her trainer may have been in on the livestream last night. It seemed like he was in the chat. Why would he want to waste more of his time on her?? That he isnt getting paid for, at least. No amount of money would be worth putting up with Chantal. Lol


----------



## AvrilsMeatsuit (May 22, 2018)

thoughts on this? lol


----------



## JustSomeRando (May 22, 2018)

She has deleted the live stream. Did anyone see any of it?


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (May 22, 2018)

AvrilsMeatsuit said:


> thoughts on this? lol



No, when you’ve gotten as extremely obese as Chantel there is no way to avoid loose, excess skin no matter how slow you go, if she loses 100 or more pounds. I’ve seen plenty of cases of 400 lb ppl who naturally and slowly lost weight who still ended up needing surgery for excess skin. 



JustSomeRando said:


> She has deleted the live stream. Did anyone see any of it?



I saw about 30 seconds, it was her giving shout outs to commenters and droning on about her nails. So boring and vapid  I couldn’t even stand to watch a full minute


----------



## JustSomeRando (May 22, 2018)

I thought I would ask you guys what are the things that can no longer stand since watching Chantal? Mine are
Pizza
Siracha Sauce
Lana del Rey
Mayonnaise
Lush (I used to like the soaps)
Vegans ( that one may be a joke)


----------



## Kelly Bundy (May 22, 2018)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> There are several people in her live stream who are telling her she resembles Marilyn Monroe. They have to be trolling.



I saw someone commenting she looks like ''Monica Bertolucci''. I'm assuming they meant Monica Belucci. The resemblance is uncanny, right?


----------



## Crispy Chicken (May 22, 2018)

JustSomeRando said:


> I thought I would ask you guys what are the things that can no longer stand since watching Chantal? Mine are
> Pizza
> Siracha Sauce
> Lana del Rey
> ...



Good question!
- Germ laden ketchup packets
- Red lipstick & messy hair buns
- Spaghetti
- Salad
- YouTube

Spaghetti: I hate the way she tilts her head back & lowers a mound of spaghetti into her trough (aka mouth), it's revolting & reminds me of a seal gulping down an entire fish or a seagull trying to eat french fries!

Salad: I have never before seen anyone eat salad the way she does. Something about the way she eats/chews it then has to put her hand up to prevent any from falling out makes me cringe! I'm baffled how she continuously does this (on the rare salad sighing). I'll still eat it but I just can't watch her eat it.

YouTube: She's ruining it for me. I see how much she copies several other creators in her content & it irritates me.  She leaves messages absolutely everywhere in the channels comment sections (usually antagonistic or white-knight messages), knowing it will generate a huge thread & it will get her noticed by commenters and/or other YouTubers (who just might finally give her that shout out she's so desperate for). I think she's hoping for an influx of new subscribers with this method. She is just so friggin lazy!


----------



## Henessey (May 22, 2018)

JustSomeRando said:


> I thought I would ask you guys what are the things that can no longer stand since watching Chantal?



Her head - I rather listen to her ,if I must watch a video of hers.
Potatoes and bread -   Why did I start watching her?


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 22, 2018)

Kelly Bundy said:


> I saw someone commenting she looks like ''Monica Bertolucci''. I'm assuming they meant Monica Belucci. The resemblance is uncanny, right?




If Monica was found bloated, floating in a river after being dead for 3 weeks, sure! Chantal even had the perfect purple-ish lips color in her latest weight in video to fit this image.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 22, 2018)

Lisa Anna said:


> If Monica was found bloated, floating in a river after being dead for 3 weeks, sure! Chantal even had the perfect purple-ish lips color in her latest weight in video to fit this image.
> 
> View attachment 455973



How is she (only) 377 pounds? I'm not seeing it. She has to be closer to 400. My goodness, look at the picture.

And some are telling her she looks like Marilyn Monroe? I never knew mental illness was so prevalent.


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 22, 2018)

JustSomeRando said:


> She has deleted the live stream. Did anyone see any of it?



I checked out her live stream after noticing it being mentioned here, it must have been about 2 hrs after it started or even later, she was streaming for hours last night.



JustSomeRando said:


> I thought I would ask you guys what are the things that can no longer stand since watching Chantal? Mine are
> Pizza
> Siracha Sauce
> Lana del Rey
> ...



Plant based. When I hear plant based now it makes my skin crawl.


----------



## LightEmittingDiode (May 22, 2018)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> How is she (only) 377 pounds? I'm not seeing it. She has to be closer to 400. My goodness, look at the picture.
> 
> And some are telling her she looks like Marilyn Monroe? I never knew mental illness was so prevalent.


Every time she shows a "weigh in" on camera you can see a shadow going off to the side reflected in the glass of the scale, which is pretty clearly her left arm leaning on something (probably a bathroom countertop) which is distributing some of her weight. You can see the shadow of her other arm holding her phone.
The video where we see her full body doesn't lie. She is more than 377lbs.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 22, 2018)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> How is she (only) 377 pounds? I'm not seeing it. She has to be closer to 400. My goodness, look at the picture.
> 
> And some are telling her she looks like Marilyn Monroe? I never knew mental illness was so prevalent.



Her body distributes fat in a very unfortunate manner. She has a ton of fat in her abdominal area and face, which makes her look huge and grotesque.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (May 22, 2018)

JustSomeRando said:


> She has deleted the live stream. Did anyone see any of it?



I clicked on for a few minutes in the beginning. It was boring. Bibi was playing a video game and was annoyed when she tried to talk to him about it, made her feel stupid. She asked him to come say hi and he said no. She begged and said everyone wanted to see him. He got up and she said "BRING SHAM". He didn't. Poked his head in frame for 2 seconds then went back to the game. 
She talked about her gross nails and how "it's impossible to take the ones with gems off". I still do not understand how she is so lazy that she goes and gets claws then instead of getting a fill like a normal person (which is usually about half the price of a full set) she waits til they're disgustingly grown out, pulls them off herself, then goes and gets a full set again a few weeks later. Kinda wanna check to see if she has a habit of getting them at the beginning of the month, it'd be a combination of lazy AND poor.  
Then her phone died and she had to charge it, she said she was coming back but I clicked off.


----------



## Gawdamit (May 22, 2018)

I watched the last half hour of her livestream and it was pretty much boring. She asked Bibi to get Sam out of the window but he didn't. He was laughing at something, the TV or her. She said she was going to continue doing livestreams at night. I think she's doing this to keep herself from binging


----------



## multiverse (May 22, 2018)

LightEmittingDiode said:


> Every time she shows a "weigh in" on camera you can see a shadow going off to the side reflected in the glass of the scale, which is pretty clearly her left arm leaning on something (probably a bathroom countertop) which is distributing some of her weight. You can see the shadow of her other arm holding her phone.
> The video where we see her full body doesn't lie. She is more than 377lbs.


She can't physically stand with both feet close enough together to weigh herself, she needs the large flat animal scale Dr. Now uses. So her weigh ins come up significantly short, as shes leaning on things and not properly on the scale.


----------



## Crispy Chicken (May 22, 2018)

It's pathetically sad that a 35 year old woman only has life stories regarding:
- Eating
- Shitting
- Farting
- Ex-lovers
- Getting revenge 
By this age you would think one should have more interesting or meaningful life experiences.


----------



## Ciscoipphone (May 22, 2018)

just saw the tmi honey stirfry mukbang. does she even have to copy hamber about being a lesbian


----------



## thejackal (May 22, 2018)

Captain Ahab said:


> It’s not that hard to eat 7,000 extra calories when your diet is so rich in fat and carbs. A cup of unsweetened almond butter is 1,500 kcal. She adds a ton of oil to everything.



The morbid obesity starter pack includes:

"healthy nuts" (a cup has 500 calories and it's easy to eat two cups at a time) 
"healthy oils" (all oils contain almost the same calories per unit)
"muh sauces" (basically just sugar, oil and artificial flavoring)
"muh juices" (liquid sugar)
"muh gym routine" (they eat back more than they burn)
"muh protein bars" (candy bars with better marketing)


----------



## hungryhippo (May 22, 2018)

Captain Ahab said:


> Her body distributes fat in a very unfortunate manner. She has a ton of fat in her abdominal area and face, which makes her look huge and grotesque.


She's also only 5'1", so she's basically Veruca Salt when she was a giant blueberry. Remember when she wore that blue lipstick?



Crispy Chicken said:


> It's pathetically sad that a 35 year old woman only has life stories regarding:
> - Eating
> - Shitting
> - Farting
> ...


Because her only life experience is #1, 2, 3, and 5, but #4 is highly anticipated for the near future, stay tuned foodie beauties...


----------



## DongMiguel (May 22, 2018)

Veruca Salt...

Chantal Sarualt. 

Close enough!


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (May 23, 2018)

Ahhhchually, that's Violet Beauregarde.:autism: "You're turning violet, Violet!" but yeah. FAT

Veruca Salt wants a bean feast, so she also applies.


----------



## DongMiguel (May 23, 2018)

Ah yes, the annoying twat that wanted it now.


----------



## Babaloo (May 23, 2018)

Chantal is very busy making YouTube her job. That’s the only explanation for her absence the last couple days. 

Ugh.


----------



## Gawdamit (May 23, 2018)

… busy binging on Dairy Queen


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (May 23, 2018)

Took a break from chantal for a little bit. But as every time i do, nothing has changed. Still gaining, embarrassing herself, and failing completely at everything she says she'll do. At least we can expect her to be consistent on that front


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 23, 2018)

Oooh, how satisfying would it be to know Chantal is m.i.a. from Youtube because she actually stepped back, took time for herself, saw her doctor to fix her cysts issues, got the psychological help she needs regarding her food addiction and is finally trying a program that suits her and will help her reach her goals.

But we all know she's sleeping all day and binging all night.


----------



## Crispy Chicken (May 23, 2018)

Lisa Anna said:


> Oooh, how satisfying would it be to know Chantal is m.i.a. from Youtube because she actually stepped back, took time for herself, saw her doctor to fix her cysts issues, got the psychological help she needs regarding her food addiction and is finally trying a program that suits her and will help her reach her goals.



That would be a nice thought but somehow I picture her: huffing & puffing, in full blown angry pitbull mode, storming on down (via waddling/mouth breathing) to the gym that reported her to KiwiFarms demanding answers! I bet that embarrassing post sent her spiralling and she's had the Meat Sweats for at least 24 hours now from all the numerous fast-food drive thru binges.

I wonder if this whole embarrassing /revealing gym experience will finally be an eye-opener for Chantal and her shitty attitude. She can't very well accuse these people as 'online trolls and haters' after they made these assessments of her from real life interactions. 

I can't help but feel badly for poor Bibi in times like this.


----------



## stonemask (May 23, 2018)

Lisa Anna said:


> Oooh, how satisfying would it be to know Chantal is m.i.a. from Youtube because she actually stepped back, took time for herself, saw her doctor to fix her cysts issues, got the psychological help she needs regarding her food addiction and is finally trying a program that suits her and will help her reach her goals.
> 
> But we all know she's sleeping all day and binging all night.



I feel like that would only be possible if her family actually performed a serious intervention on her threatening to pull allowances lol.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 23, 2018)

No worries about Chantal.
She is being the bitch she always is.

On her last video she posted some garbage about plant protein & in the comments, one person asked how you-tube can be her job when she's never around & another called her out about the paragraph she wrote (another said she copied it, didn't write it herself. LOL)

So Chantal in her ever sweet way called the person "Dear" & told her how when you're a you tuber, you can choose your hours & your rules. See? Chantal is a STAR! LOL Bitchy as always. I really don't know how anyone can subscribe to her. Being civil to anyone who won't kiss her enormous ass just isn't in her. She requires praise & compliments, or the real Chantal comes out.

Personally I like when she's gone for a day or two, when she does come back, you can always see how much fatter she is.
I'm also waiting to see how she reacts to the revelations from the person from the gym. Just knowing people there are laughing at her, makes me smile.

Edit. Chantal deleted the a bunch of comments (wish I took a screen shot), so she is around like always. Again, unless you compliment her, she will delete them. She must be checking you-tube constantly. What a miserable existence she lives.


----------



## Anna230760 (May 23, 2018)

She's quitting the gym for the dozenth time. There must be some serious truth to that gym post.


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (May 23, 2018)

Omg...I cant contain my laughter...she has now decided to follow a mono-meal diet of raw fruits. Wowwwww she is delusional. It is hilarious how she loves setting herself up for failure. This oughtta be good! (Also, she has a shoulder out today...for her date with Bibi). Just sayin!
Shes also using her cysts as an excuse not to exercise again. Says she spoke to "the nurse" again. I dont believe a word she says. If her cysts were that bad, theres no way her surgery would have been dragged this long. Been there, done that. No surprise that she quit the gym after what was said, but not like she was using it anyways. Lol


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 23, 2018)

Keepitsimple7070 said:


> Omg...I cant contain my laughter...she has now decided to follow a mono-meal diet of raw fruits.



I'm just about to jump in her video but that's exactly what I was thinking even before pressing play. Being on a vegan diet was not a big enough trigger for her binges, she decided to go raw vegan to make sure she's setting herself up for failure?

Hopefully the title is a clickbait and she's not being serious with this 80/10/10 diet. To be continued...


----------



## hungryhippo (May 23, 2018)

aside from her terrible decisions/excuses/inability to follow through on anything, can i just say her eyeliner looks horrendous? like, how did she look in the mirror and think, hey, this looks half decent


----------



## KiwiConvert (May 23, 2018)

Oh my GAAWWWD this girl is stupid.  Like straight up, dumb as a doorknob.  Either that, or she is trolling and doesn't actually want to lose weight. 

Chantal's intelligent observations in the latest video:
 - "I ate fatty meats and cheeses/dairy, and that's what got me to the weight I am now."
No, you idiot - it's the fact that she ate the fatty meats and dairy and cheese ALONG WITH sugary empty carbs that got her to the weight she is at now.  If she just ate fatty meat dairy and cheese/dairy and cut out unhealthy carbs and processed foods, she would not be obese- period. 
- "I've been doing research into getting optimal energy and nutrition from food." 
She is morbidly obese and can barely walk without panting profusely.  She is obviously more than nourished.  Worry about LOSING WEIGHT - then she will not need as much energy to move herself around anyhow.
-" What got me to this weight is not a whole food plant based diet".
As she shoves an entire pack of "organic vegan" hot dogs into her mouth.  Uh huh, Chantal, keep telling yourself that.

And now she wants to try a strict raw vegan diet, something that is extremely difficult even for a normal, non-binge eater, non-obese person.  What is wrong with her??  Is it her plan to fail?? 
Chantal is NOT vegan or plant-based.  She does NOT eat whole foods.  She does NOT like fruits and vegetables.  She doesn't even like water (it's so obvious).  Yet these are the things that she blabs about, again and again, as if saying those words will actually make them true.  I have never met someone so in-denial as Chantal in real life.


----------



## XXIchic (May 23, 2018)

KiwiConvert said:


> And now she wants to try a strict raw vegan diet, something that is extremely difficult for a normal, non-binge eater, non-obese person. What is wrong with her?? Is it her plan to fail??
> Chantal is NOT vegan or plant-based. She does NOT eat whole foods. She does NOT like fruits and vegetables. She doesn't even like water (it's so obvious). Yet these are the things that she blabs about, again and again, as if saying those words will actually make them true. I have never met someone so in-denial as Chantal in real life.



She's also super happy to be quitting the gym because its better to save hundreds of dollars and avoid doing any type of hard work for a couple of stretches on her steps at home. She is unbelievably lazy. Has she even lost a pound in the last 3 months? She has nothing to show of any type of weight loss and is already backtracking


----------



## Dog Meat (May 23, 2018)

What is it with fat youtubers recording and talking loudly while their partner/friends are trying to watch shit?


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 23, 2018)

KiwiConvert said:


> And now she wants to try a strict raw vegan diet, something that is extremely difficult for a normal, non-binge eater, non-obese person.  What is wrong with her??  Is it her plan to fail??



I skipped through most of the video because it's always the same-shit-different-smell kinda thing, but I landed exactly at the part where she's saying her meals plan will be :
- green smoothies
- mono meals (aka the same fruit, for example just mangoes or just bananas)
- a big salad every day

Where are the proteins? Where are the healthy fats? It's just sugar, sugar and more sugar (oh, and fiber). She's switching fried carbs for carbs. And less proteins and fats for more carbs. Once again she won't see someone who's actually qualified and who could help her... she just saw a skinny bitch on a random Youtube account and thinks that copying that slim girl's diet is the ultimate solution for her.

Also, she's stopping the gym for good and won't even go for walks because her cysts hurt.

I believe in you Chantal! With all that sugar and no exercise you'll reach my prediction of 400lbs in no time!


----------



## stonemask (May 23, 2018)

Chantal is the female version of Cartman. Her voice is so fucking annoying, especially the way she talks to her cats and to Bibi. Oh the restraint it must take to not bitch slap her.


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 23, 2018)

She's insane, I am actually starting to feel sorry for her because from now on we'll be watching her journey to being bedridden and obesity related death. Yeah Chantal, thats the real journey you're about to take.

Look at the comment she hearted:






yet another person tells her to cut out the carbs but she likes comment of some moron who obviously has as much nutritional knowledge as her.

There is no way she will last a day on raw vegan diet, it's a diet for hardcore nutjobs who don't care much for food anyway, not for a super morbidly obese pizza addict. It's also another quackery diet, guy who came up with it is a known charlatan.


----------



## GoAskAyres (May 23, 2018)

Lisa Anna said:


> I skipped through most of the video because it's always the same-shit-different-smell kinda thing, but I landed exactly at the part where she's saying her meals plan will be :
> - green smoothies
> - mono meals (aka the same fruit, for example just mangoes or just bananas)
> - a big salad every day
> ...



She referenced FullyRawKristina - I think Chantal conveniently forgot the part where FullyRawKristina says she runs 9 miles every day or, like other fruitarians - Freelee - they bike 50 miles in the morning and another 50 at night. Raw vegans eat insane amounts of fruit and are healthy because they work out hours and hours a day. A morbidly obese sedentary lifestyle does not need 5 mangoes for a meal or a 5 banana & date smoothie... Chantal is just so, so stupid.

As for the pain caused by how her massive belly hangs, she just needs compression clothing or spanx.

She is going to gain 20lbs so quickly and hit that 400lb mark in no time.


----------



## thejackal (May 23, 2018)

JFC she ordered a $100 blender.

And her eyebrow is literally tangent to her winged eyeliner.  WTF?


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 23, 2018)

What did I get out of her latest video?
That she's been gorging at Arby's, Burger King & every fast food place with a 5 mile radius of her home & this is why she gained 8 pounds in a week.
When she says she doesn't want to eat meat, she lies.
When she says she doesn't want to eat cheese, she lies.

The only truthful thing she said? That she never gave plant based food a chance. Gee, no kidding fatty.
She thinks people who comment on her food choices just don't understand. Well, let me tell you Chantal, we understand perfectly. You make promises, then you lie. You lie so much, it's no wonder you can't keep all your lies straight.
A fruit diet? A 400 pound fast food addict will now try the most restrictive diet out there. OK then. No matter what day she starts it, it will last till lunchtime.

She is going to visit her hometown again? Didn't we already go through her lies about the little bit of pizza she ate while stopping at 2 different fast food places to stuff her face on the ride home? How will anything be different this time?

And of course she will quit the gym. Once she found out they were laughing at her, she won't go back. At the very least she could keep the membership to use the treadmill, but no, she won't do it.
So cutting out exercise & eating fruit is her plan. Good God, she is crazy.

I predict the 80/10/10 Chantal diet will consist of 80% fast food/10% sugar/10% salt

I know she fixed herself up for her date night, but , she looks as if she gained another couple pounds (when we don't see her for a couple days, it's so easy to see when she comes back).
The makeup, the bare arm. Yikes.
And this date night won't have food involved? I notice she left that part out.

If anyone ever wondered if she read Kiwi, wonder no more. This video confirms she does. Every word.


----------



## Faggot Gift (May 23, 2018)

Jesus christ what is she talking about? "Healing with food and reducing acidity... animal products are acidic" so that's the problem? Too much acidity? 

There is no fucking way she is below 400 pounds. Look at her fucking heeaaddd


----------



## GoAskAyres (May 23, 2018)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> And of course she will quit the gym. Once she found out they were laughing at her, she won't go back. At the very least she could keep the membership to use the treadmill, but no, she won't do it.
> So cutting out exercise & eating fruit is her plan. Good God, she is crazy.



With all the money she's spent on the gym membership, personal training, and protein powders/bars/blender, she could have just bought a great treadmill: access 24/7 in the privacy of her own home. She just loves to avoid obvious solutions that can really work for her so she can keep complaining and not doing shit.


----------



## wheelpower (May 23, 2018)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> And of course she will quit the gym. Once she found out they were laughing at her, she won't go back. At the very least she could keep the membership to use the treadmill, but no, she won't do it.
> So cutting out exercise & eating fruit is her plan. Good God, she is crazy.



I would think she is still in a contract with the gym for personal training or at the very least a gym membership?
They don't let you leave very easily, it doesn't seem like she has been there long enough for a month-to-month contract but who knows.


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 23, 2018)

If anyone ever wondered if she read Kiwi said:


> Jesus christ what is she talking about? "Healing with food and reducing acidity... animal products are acidic" so that's the problem? Too much acidity?
> 
> There is no fucking way she is below 400 pounds. Look at her fucking heeaaddd



 She loves quackery, she will try any moronic idea out there from incense and hot stones to frutarianism but cutting calories and exercising is where she draws the line.


----------



## Crispy Chicken (May 23, 2018)

Isn't she taking pre-diabetic meds? A diet in mostly fruits (5 mangoes in 1 sitting?) is gonna make her diabetic numbers skyrocket!

I say this in all seriousness: (aside from the cysts)
- she's 400 pounds
- she's pre-diabetic
- her rage is astronomical
- the damage she's already done to her body is beyond terrible (and continues to do)
These things are all contributing factors to something that can be fatally catastrophic. She is not stupid, she knows the risks she has already taken with her health. *Chantal is a* *nutritional-know-it-all-failure*! Nothing she tries ever works because she lacks willpower! if she doesn't do something substantial soon, there probably not gonna be a chance to fix things later.

All that being said, I seriously have absolutely no pity for her, I can't give any compassion towards someone who treats people so horrifically.


----------



## hungryhippo (May 23, 2018)

Honestly prefer AL over her, at least AL isn't outwardly malicious, just seems really dumb/childish/is fun to laugh at/is just generally less terrible and doesn't sing to her cats in that voice that sounds like it's coming out of Satan's asshole. I know she's done shit in her past but I'm not actively seeing it so w/e. Chantal is on another level, I can't even put into words how stupid she is...


----------



## weaselhat (May 23, 2018)

This bitch is all talk.  She loves to talk about what she is going to do.  But all she really ever does is get fatter.


----------



## JustSomeRando (May 24, 2018)

I can't! She is so stupid it is  actually painful.  Using that damn cat voice  when Bibi  and the cats  were chilling ugh he should have punched her in the throat.  I clicked out less than halfway through.  She's  up and on the comments  as I just left  her one that said "So any gimmick  rather  than just  eat less then?" I'm suprised  she hasn't  deleted it yet.  Chantal the health guru assures us  the weight will drop off.  My bet it is she will blow her pancreas  clean out of her body within a week


----------



## greenbean (May 24, 2018)

man I really can't stand her self righteous comments about veganism when this bitch binges on burger king every other day. shut up


----------



## DongMiguel (May 24, 2018)

What she doesn't seem to realize is that it still comes down to calories in compared to calories burned. It does not matter if it's fruit or veggies, you're still going to pack on the pounds if you're exceeding calories.

She mentions eating six mangoes per meal. That's 1,206 calories just for one meal. Monomeals, as pointed out already, consist of a shit-ton of fruit that will still have a high amount of calories when in bulk. If you have those six mangoes for breakfast and four bananas for lunch, you're looking at nearly 2,000 calories JUST by lunchtime!

She's not going to lose weight on this diet. She'll overeat the fruits, make herself sick and still exceed her calories by a wide margin. It's absolutely correct that people on these types of diets are extremely active and burn off the calories. Chantal gets winded scratching her nose.


----------



## chocolateninjas (May 24, 2018)

I will just leave this here. She claims she has done research but if she saw the last two sentences pertaining to any diet she would have thrown it out the window. 
"It's Not Sustainable Over the Long Term
Another potential downside of the 80/10/10 Diet is that it may be difficult to follow for the long-term. For instance, you might have a hard time finding suitable meal options in restaurants or other social situations.

In addition, the diet restricts how much protein and fat you're allowed to eat.

While the 80/10/10 Diet is likely high in fiber, it contains very little protein, which may lead to increased feelings of hunger in certain individuals. This may make it more difficult to sustain this diet over the long term (40)."
https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/80-10-10-diet#section7

What is with her and pseudoscience? sometimes i get the impression that she would be an antivaxxer. she believes anything she reads.


----------



## greenbean (May 24, 2018)

it's crazy that she's pre diabetic, morbidly obese with a hormonal disorder and thinks eating 6 mangos in one sitting is beneficial to her. she's either a complete moron or a troll. she could eat 3 big macs a day and nothing else and be more successful in weight loss lmfao


----------



## GoodLard (May 24, 2018)

She's live if anyone is interested. I'm listening while getting ready for work. Chatting about favorite foods with her viewers- lol


----------



## Gawdamit (May 24, 2018)

What else is new? Chantal going on another fad diet that will doing nothing for her but trigger a binge. She'll have another hot dog craving soon that will be like an itch she can't get ride of unless she scratches it. It's a never ending cycle with Chantal. All you can do is sit back and laugh at her.


----------



## Broken Pussy (May 24, 2018)

If you guys could cool it with the “someone should physically assault the cow because I don’t like her” posts, that would be great.


----------



## rocknrollmartian (May 24, 2018)

I guess Chantal must have missed all the "I got fat on fruit" Youtube videos during her extensive research. Active, healthy people half her age and 1/3 her weight have failed miserably following diets like 80/10/10 and Raw Till 4.

Chantal just likes the idea of 80/10/10 because it encourages yet another form of bingeing. She's so sick in the head.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 24, 2018)

So she’s gonna stop working out and go on a fruit diet. Of all the stupid things she has done so far this one takes the cake. She’s gonna catch up with Amber by the end of the year. 

As oxymoronic as it sounds, she can actually become malnourished on this diet.


----------



## Gawdamit (May 24, 2018)

She was talking about food on her livestream last night. Poutine and pizza


----------



## Babaloo (May 24, 2018)

I haven’t watched yet, but I think I’ve heard all I need to hear from what I’ve read here. 

How in the shit will she be able to follow 80-10-10 when she can’t even bother to clean her blender?? She is so lazy that she can never get to the actual work of losing weight— but loves to sit around and plan lofty diets—all the while stuffing her face.

Such a mess.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 24, 2018)

So the woman who barely ate fruit her entire life is going on an all fruit diet? 
Sounds like a successful plan!


----------



## Gawdamit (May 24, 2018)

Now that Chantal has gotten rid of her trainer, the gym and going for walks, she'll have a lot of time on her hands to think about food


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 24, 2018)

@RussianBlonde Soon-to-be "hayduuuurs" in Chantal's book when they have more common sense and genuinely seem to care more about her health than she does.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 24, 2018)

Lisa Anna said:


> View attachment 457350
> 
> So the woman who barely ate fruit her entire life is going on an all fruit diet?
> Sounds like a successful plan!



What fatty never understands is portion sizes. I've eaten dairy, meat, carbs & fast food all my life too, but in normal portions. If I eat a fast food burger, I eat one, not 4 plus onion rings, fries & enough sauces to sink a ship. 
None of these foods got her fat, the quantities she ate did. Plus all the sitting down.

After her first meal of 5 bananas, I see a Burger King Buffalo Chicken sandwich in her future. The entire plan is nonsense.

And I have to comment on her date look. I looked at her again this morning (on Hooktube) & would love to ask her what she really sees when she looks in a mirror. She is fatter than ever (and I will never believe she is only 377 pounds) her makeup was frightening & a tight short sleeve shirt with one fat arm exposed is not a good look for a beach ball sized woman. Really, what does she see?

I am happy to see that some subscribers of hers have had enough with her craziness. That means Chantal will be on you-tube 24/7 deleting & blocking people who won't support her journey. She only loves those who lie to her as much as she lies to them. What a dysfunctional group.

Can't wait to see this new plan crash & burn like all the others. This is fun.


----------



## Babaloo (May 24, 2018)

I’m beginning to think she’s consulted with Amberlynn about how to get new viewers with updated weight loss journey tags every time she starts these ridiculous diets. 

I don’t believe either of them want to lose weight. And if she has these fucking cysts she keeps crowing about—she would get them removed.


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 24, 2018)

Babaloo said:


> I’m beginning to think she’s consulted with Amberlynn about how to get new viewers with updated weight loss journey tags every time she starts these ridiculous diets.
> 
> I don’t believe either of them want to lose weight. And if she has these fucking cysts she keeps crowing about—she would get them removed.



I've been thinking that too. She's saying she wants to grow her youtube channel and being a train wreck is the easiest way to do it. New Amberlynns are popping out all over youtube now (Sweetiesnacker, Pink Fairy etc) where they talk about losing weight while they gain it in front of the camera. Whether she's trolling or not she's still on her way to an early grave.


----------



## Gawdamit (May 24, 2018)

Since Big Al announced she's making 10K a month on youtube, I wouldn't doubt she is getting some Big Al advice


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 24, 2018)

If it’s true that they are faking it for the money, they are dumber than I imagined. The best course of action is for them to lose weight and get fit. Their views would skyrocket. People love a motivational story. They could get millions of subscribers with their clickbaiting skills. But that’s not all. They could go on talk shows, get book deals, start their own weightloss brands. Fitness is a tremendous cash cow. I see a potential for profit upwards of 7 figures. They could turn this into a multimillion-dollar venture.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (May 24, 2018)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> What fatty never understands is portion sizes. I've eaten dairy, meat, carbs & fast food all my life too, but in normal portions. If I eat a fast food burger, I eat one, not 4 plus onion rings, fries & enough sauces to sink a ship.
> None of these foods got her fat, the quantities she ate did. Plus all the sitting down.
> 
> After her first meal of 5 bananas, I see a Burger King Buffalo Chicken sandwich in her future. The entire plan is nonsense.
> ...



Portions are the reason main Chantal is morbidly obese, not moving her ass adds to the problem. Exercise is great for overall health and building a good physique, but not for weight loss. 

I’ve known and lived with a lot ppl over the years who were struggling to lose 20 or 30 lbs. The issue I always observed that made them gain weight and have trouble losing it was portion size and also snacking. I shared houses and meals with many of them so we ate mostly the same foods, the difference always was they ate more and more often. 

Chantal could eat a few BK burgers a week or have hot dogs for dinner and lose weight. but she can’t eat a dozen hotdogs & buns for dinner, or several BK burgers, chicken tenders, fries for dinner. 

Chantal is completely unable to control her portions. Eating to her is binging to us, what she considers a binge is on the level of competitive eating contest winners.


----------



## Crispy Chicken (May 24, 2018)

'Bibi has the night off so we are gonna spend some quality time together, cuz when you've been together a really long time you have to make the effort...blah blah blah'

*spends hours live streaming about her favourite foods, poutine & pizza*


----------



## The hash slinging slasher (May 24, 2018)

Looking at that like to dislike ratio it seems people are getting fed up (no pun intended) with Chantal's bullshit.


----------



## Gawdamit (May 24, 2018)

Watching Chantal is like watching Jerry Springer


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 24, 2018)

The hash slinging slasher said:


> Looking at that like to dislike ratio it seems people are getting fed up (no pun intended) with Chantal's bullshit.



I’m surprised she hasn’t turned it off along with the comments. She usually does that when not enough people rim her fat ass.


----------



## DongMiguel (May 24, 2018)

That muddy person in the YT comments is right. Weight loss is a challenge but it's not particularly hard. Anyone can lose 10-15 pounds easily by just cutting back on what they eat for a couple months. It's keeping it off that's the bigger challenge. It's why so many dieters fall into the trap of yo-yo dieting. The thing is, Chantal is literally at the easiest portion of the weight loss journey and that's actually losing weight. At her size, it should be fairly easy to still eat a good amount and drop. But she actually GAINED weight.

If she can't even begin the journey by losing just ten fucking pounds, how is she going to complete the journey and then keep the weight off? Hint: she can't. 

Just jumping from diet to diet ain't going to solve the core issue here.


----------



## Can I get an Amen? (May 24, 2018)

If she’s pre-diabetic and pcos, wouldn’t large amounts of fruit flood her system with sugar??? I thought the goal was keeping levels balanced. Oh well, I’m sure Chantal knows best.


----------



## multiverse (May 24, 2018)

Can I get an Amen? said:


> If she’s pre-diabetic and pcos, wouldn’t large amounts of fruit flood her system with sugar??? I thought the goal was keeping levels balanced. Oh well, I’m sure Chantal knows best.


This is more of a crossover with the CAM / woo health thread, but there's a new theory spreading amoungst woo health fools that fruit sugar is TOTALLY different than sugarcane to your body, so even diabetic people can and should become fruititarians and eat fruit monomeals. 

This, of course, risks diabetic sugar rush and crashes, and even comas, but woo health people are fucking crazy.

Chantal loves woo health therories, she latches onto a new one nearly every week.


----------



## greenbean (May 24, 2018)

she must be either exaggerating highly about her cysts or just made them up. if they're really that size,  the chance of them rupturing should be worrying her every minute of every day. that shit is going to be painful and serious AF. that's considered a medical emergency and she's just like....yeah i'm working on getting them out eventually  she must think her viewers are stupid not to see through that lie


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 24, 2018)

@greenbean Honestly, when you look at how obese she is, it seems obvious to me that her health is not a priority. If she doesn't care about being one Arby's short of a massive heart attack, I wouldn't be surprised if she does in fact have huge cysts but doesn't plan of getting them out any time soon. I do believe she has them, tho I'm not sure they are as massive as she states, but for sure she gladly uses them as an excuse to stay in bed all day (aka can't do a daily 15 mins walk without them pulling and being painful).


----------



## rocknrollmartian (May 24, 2018)

greenbean said:


> she must be either exaggerating highly about her cysts or just made them up. if they're really that size,  the chance of them rupturing should be worrying her every minute of every day.



Not only that, the cysts are allegedly precancerous. If the cysts are real, Chantal is allowing these things to fester in her body. She's a complete idiot.


----------



## sperginity (May 24, 2018)

rocknrollmartian said:


> Not only that, the cysts are allegedly precancerous. If the cysts are real, Chantal is allowing these things to fester in her body. She's a complete idiot.


She may not be able to have surgery unless she loses weight or may be on a long waiting list (it's a problem in Canada).


----------



## rocknrollmartian (May 24, 2018)

sperginity said:


> She may not be able to have surgery unless she loses weight or may be on a long waiting list (it's a problem in Canada).



If the surgery is reliant on her losing weight, RIP Chantal. Surgery wait times in Canada are definitely an issue as well, but the removal could have already been done at this point since Chantal's doctor could've queued her for surgery months ago after one of her exams and imaging.


----------



## multiverse (May 24, 2018)

The doctors tried to schedule Chantal for surgery - the cysts exist and are quite serious - and the dumb bitch refused it. She decided she was going to drink apple cider vinegar to shrink them instead, because that was in another woo health listicle she read online.

So she was supposed to have them out ages ago, and has refused to be scheduled to do so. Not sure if she's too scared or what, but when they burst it's going to be a more serious surgery, and any surgery is serious at her weight.


----------



## kaiwaii (May 24, 2018)

rocknrollmartian said:


> If the surgery is reliant on her losing weight, RIP Chantal. Surgery wait times in Canada are definitely an issue as well, but the removal could have already been done at this point since Chantal's doctor could've queued her for surgery months ago after one of her exams and imaging.



Nah, the most someone would wait for  a suspected cancer surgery here in Canada is four months. Chantal has WAY exceeded that time limit. So either as other posts said she refusing it or it's not as serious as she's making it out to be. The pre-cancer story may be a total lie, she may just have a couple of big ass fibroids. She likes telling stories and wearing the victim hat frequently so I would be very hesitant to believe any of her stories. I can believe she has pre-diabetes though, no question about that.


----------



## wheelpower (May 24, 2018)

I'm going to predict this will end like the potato diet, doesn't even last a full day.


----------



## sperginity (May 24, 2018)

kaiwaii said:


> Don't forget Chantal thinks plant based: deep fried cauliflower with dipping sauce. She doesn't understand a plant based diet (think Michael Pollan's book ''food rules'' version) would involve eating vegetables and healthy relatively bland food. Our girl is not going to eat salads, yams and couscous. Never.


She could just take an Indian cooking class and be set for awhile, lots of non bland WFPB options, but that's a practical plan for weight loss so Chantal will never do it. Any diet could work if she actually did it.


----------



## Trombonista (May 24, 2018)

@Banana1978 has been threadbanned for 2 days. Carry on.


----------



## Barbarella (May 24, 2018)

The only thing more annoying than Chantel is the thread about Chantel. 

Didn’t Steve Jobs die in part because he was a fruitatarian and wrecked his liver?  

Ah well, the point for Chantel is not the diet, it’s using diets to avoid losing weight. She wants to eat, a lot, and she doesn’t much care what it is. She wants to sound like she’s trying-while not.


----------



## wheelpower (May 24, 2018)

Barbarella said:


> Didn’t Steve Jobs die in part because he was a fruitatarian and wrecked his liver?



Yep. Ashton Kutcher put himself on the diet too to prepare for his role as Steve Jobs. The diet landed him in the hospital with pancreas problems. 

This diet sounds dangerous but Chantal can't stick to one anyways so it doesn't matter. This is random but I read in her comments that she pays 50$ a month for those god awful nails .


----------



## Chandra (May 24, 2018)




----------



## thejackal (May 24, 2018)

> ...my fucking youtube career...I am leaving youtube



Perfect way to go, ya pig.  Quit your "career" just like everything else.


----------



## Anna230760 (May 24, 2018)

Oh what a tangled web she's weaved.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 24, 2018)

Unless Burger King Whoppers & Arby's gyro's are considered plant-based, then Chantal has no idea what the term means.
The girl is a fast food addict. No fad diet will change that. She can eat fruit till the cows come home & it will never change the fact that she is addicted to fast food.
I imagine fruit on camera & dozens of empty fast food wrappers off camera.

Each time we see her, she is fatter. It's right there in front of our eyes, she's getting fatter. I see zero effort on her part to deal with this addiction. Chantal craves sympathy & attention as much as she craves a fast food drive in. Her real life sucks, so she needs you-tube & all the sycophants she has gathered around.

I stick around for the lies & excuses. Man, she is good at both & is pure entertainment. I only wish I could have seen her face when she read how people at the gym were laughing at her. She went there & built herself up as some type of star, only to have it come crashing down. No one there ever believed her, they thought of her as the joke she is.

If she were a nicer person, I could feel sorry for her. But she is a bitch who constantly lies. I won't feel sorry for a manipulator & master liar who cares more for fake nails than her health. I feel she is over 400 pounds now, so maybe she will catch up to Amber sometime this Summer. It's fun to watch.

Edit. This time she is leaving you-tube -then puts in 'and it will be for awhile'
All this means to me is that the mono-meals plan is off. 
She will still be on 24/7 checking comments, deleting & blocking & leaving comments on other channels.
She not only has a food addiction, but a you-tube addiction as well.
Poor Chantal. Let's all gather around & pity poor Chantal. She sucks up sympathy as fast as a burger.
See 'ya in a couple days Chantal, with another 4 to 5 pound gain.
This really is fun.


----------



## thejackal (May 24, 2018)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> I stick around for the lies & excuses. Man, she is good at both & is pure entertainment. I only wish I could have seen her face when she read how people at the gym were laughing at her. She went there & built herself up as some type of star, only to have it come crashing down. No one there ever believed her, they thought of her as the joke she is.




We can imagine how butthurt she gets when people critique her IRL.  It's amazing her family still talks to her.  And we were going to see her "challenged" sister this weekend too!  Darn.  That was going to be some awesome second hand embarrassment.  The first meeting produced the infamous ketchup on pizza moment as her sis and sis' BF look on horrified.


----------



## wheelpower (May 24, 2018)

Chandra said:


> View attachment 457738



*When asked?* Uh huh sure jan. Yes continue melting down and alienate your viewers even more! Yikes she clearly has some issues she needs to address with a professional.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 24, 2018)

Did she delete it already?


----------



## thejackal (May 24, 2018)

wheelpower said:


> *When asked?* Uh huh sure jan. Yes continue melting down and alienate your viewers even more! Yikes she clearly has some issues she needs to address with a professional.



like most cows the "think before hitting that send button" instinct never kicks in.  For most people doesn't that usually happen around 22-25?  She's 34, gurl, grow up even if she's 100% correct about the "rumor" addressing it in such a poor manner isn't helping.

Her viral instincts are so awful, among other things.  If she really wants to be an influencer she needs to start thinking of herself as a brand.  FFS even AL doesn't touch the p0op to this degree.  She touches the poop and it's like one of her runny vegan oreo shits hitting the porcelain -- splash.


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 24, 2018)

Chandra said:


> View attachment 457738



ok, see you in 2 days


----------



## foodiebloobie (May 24, 2018)

Chantal has quit YouTube just in time to enjoy her weekend! She is now free from the scrutiny of the YouTube community who would leave her comments calling her out on  binging all weekend like we already know she's going to do. I hope she never comes back so she actually has to get a job.


----------



## thejackal (May 24, 2018)

foodiebloobie said:


> Chantal has quit YouTube just in time to enjoy her weekend! She is now free from the scrutiny of the YouTube community who would leave her comments calling her out on  binging all weekend like we already know she's going to do. I hope she never comes back so she actually has to get a job.



I mean at this point she should probably just apply for disability and submit this thread as evidence in her favor.  Bitch ain't employable.  She can't even hold down Youtube "as a job" how she gonna set that alarm every morning?


----------



## Crispy Chicken (May 24, 2018)

So her shitty attitude and enormous ego is all our fault! Must be a rumour, just can't be true cuz she's a loveable, trustworthy delicate flower online and in person?

I hope her gas tank is full for all the binge stops she's gotta make. Ugh, if only she was smart enough to take her frustrations out on a treadmill.

She's gonna be paranoid-stalking KiwiFarms now just like she stalks the people watching her binge in the car!

Edit: She's had her little tantrum (that we all expected) and now she has removed the big dramatic post? Is it possible she realized there was some truth to the claims made by the gym? I bet she's making a video about it.

TeeHee


----------



## greenbean (May 24, 2018)

she's so dramatic lol

if she was smart she would stop obsessively reading this forum and just go on a sensible diet and stop lying


----------



## Ellana (May 24, 2018)

Well damn. I can't believe I doubted she read here. 
The timing of @Banana1978 posts and Chantel's rant is suspect


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 24, 2018)

_"the ONLY time I EVER mentionned my fucking youtube career was when ASKED by people at the gym"_ - Chantal 


First of all I just want to put the emphasis on how hard I laughed at youtube *CAREER*.

Also, I didn't know when you apply at a gym they WILL ask you if you happen to have a Youtube channel? Seriously, she's so full of shit, she thinks we are too dumb to think outside the box. We all know she's the one who went there to brag about her potential -100lbs in 6 months and mentioned her Youtube channel. No trainer will ever ask if you have a Youtube channel; they don't care.


P.S.1 I don't know if I should laugh or cry that she's "quitting" Youtube again?
P.S.2 @Banana1978 has to be Chantal. The timing is too perfect.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 24, 2018)

Oh my GOD. She couldn't even commit to quitting YT for AN HOUR this time before she took it down.


----------



## Gawdamit (May 24, 2018)

Her youtube career consists of eating garbage on camera. She can't cook worth shit. Wow, what a career, I'm so jelly


----------



## JustSomeRando (May 25, 2018)

Well that was a record breaking hiatus. Shes back asking yet  again if she should keep weight related things off her channel and just do storytimes, vlogs  and  mukbangs. It's  word for word the  exact  same  crap  she spouts all the time. Can't  wait for the next video.


----------



## Anna230760 (May 25, 2018)

She also deleted her video, cant remember if it was from yesterday or the day before, where she mentions quitting the gym and the wacko diet jargon.


----------



## GoodLard (May 25, 2018)

And she's live


----------



## Lisbethsalamander1 (May 25, 2018)

If anyone has ever doubted Chantel reads this forum it's very obvious she does, almost as if she makes videos in defense of what we say on here. 
Oh what a miserable life she must have


----------



## thejackal (May 25, 2018)

this livestream is the stuff of nightmares.  she is manic and appears ready to decomp live on camera.  bibi is sleeping.  what a fucking situation she is.

lol, she just admitted when her "mom kicked her out" she went over to her mom's place  every day to eat, even if she slept somewhere else.


----------



## Broken Pussy (May 25, 2018)

*When someone comes in here being a powerleveling douche, or trying to start fights, report them!  Slapfights do nothing but get your posts deleted, and possibly get you threadbanned.  I am tired of making this exact same post at least once a week.  Thanks!*


----------



## CHINARED (May 25, 2018)

https://youtu.be/-EbnL_0SRHM


----------



## GoodLard (May 25, 2018)

thejackal said:


> this livestream is the stuff of nightmares.  she is manic and appears ready to decomp live on camera.  bibi is sleeping.  what a fucking situation she is.
> 
> lol, she just admitted when her "mom kicked her out" she went over to her mom's place  every day to eat, even if she slept somewhere else.



Yeah, she is a doozy. She's what, 34 yrs old and most of her dialogue is about high school experiences. Also, she's so gross with her fart talk. I'm all for fun and jokes, but her humour is just, well, not there. Last, but not least, she could have at least made herself a bit presentable.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 25, 2018)

It’s not surprising she lurks here. Chantal is insecure as fuck. You can tell by how coy and beta she is outside her house, her eyes jerking out left and right whenever someone passes by. This is a woman in her mid-30s who can’t even take a single slightly critical comment on YouTube. Of course she’s gonna spend her life hunting down everything written about her.


----------



## Barbarella (May 25, 2018)

I don’t know where you girls live, but I can’t go to the gym, or the mall, or to get my eyelash extensions without everybody asking me about my (nonexistent) YouTube career. Surprised it doesn’t happen to y’all. . 

Seriously, what even set her off?  Somebody said people were gossiping at the gym?  That her trainer wanted to be on camera? So fucking what?Hell, parlay that into some free sessions if it’s true. Otherwise, who cares? Get your workout in and go home. 

How can somebody be pushing 400 lbs and be this sensitive? I mean, people must’ve  been staring and gossiping for years. Don’t you learn to tune that stuff out?  

Shit, just being a female means somebody may be talking about you-you clothes,  your hair, your bags, your boyfriend, your motherhood skills...Most of us learn that a) it doesn’t matter and b) people are not thinking about you near as much as you imagine. And c) most people want the best for you, they just have different ideas how it should happen. If you say, “ thanks, I’ll give that some thought,” it makes people happier than if you dismiss it for some crazy reason. 

In her own life, I bet nobody is gossiping and we know Bibi doesn’t even think about her. Online, we chat about her sure, but all she has to do is magically close the computer and we are gone. She can live her live fine without reading any criticism if she wants. 

And it is, every bit, as easy as that. Don’t read. 

Add anger issues to the list of Chantel’s problems. But let’s not compare her to Amber, they are two very different people whose only similarity is their destiny is to end up on My 600 Pound Life.


----------



## Babaloo (May 25, 2018)

What??? I went to sleep thinking I’m gonna get a good laugh from her day long fruit diet and woke up to her leaving YouTube, then deleting that and her fruit diet video, then asking people what they want her to do, then going live for hours...and that was while I slept!!!

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Gawdamit (May 25, 2018)

She said in her livestream she won't eat dairy and meat because they are inflammatory. WTF? Her entire body is inflamed.  Her thighs, her gut, her head, her neck, her arms …. She talks out of her ass


----------



## JustSomeRando (May 25, 2018)

There was a snippet  of  text in that  mono meal video that said " The liver detoxes the body  but what detoxes  the liver" Chantal will always amaze me.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 25, 2018)

It's fun to wake up early (not that hard to wake up before Chantal when we know she gets up at 2pm, but oh well) and see the real, truthful comments from real, truthful followers Chantal didn't have the chance to delete yet because she's snoozing. _(click for full size)
_







Gawdamit said:


> She said in her livestream she won't eat dairy and meat because they are inflammatory. WTF? Her entire body is inflamed.  Her thighs, her gut, her head, her neck, her arms ….



Her brain? (lol)

Her Youtube hiatus lasted less than an hour. I don't know much about bipolarity but that word pops in my mind when I see how Chantal's acting. She really has a problem. I first thought it was immaturity and plain dumbness but even immature and dumb people can take a decision and stick to it. She can't. Ever. In case we all needed another proof, she deleted her 80/10/10 video as well. I guess she won't use the +100$ Ninja she ordered to make smoothies. I guess the 6 mangoes for breakfast are out of the loop, too?

Can't wait to hear about the next meal plan!


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 25, 2018)

I suspect she’s done with this whole weightloss bullshit but doesn’t want to admit it lest the heydurs win. She’s looking for an excuse to stop it. Really, it was over when she weighed herself at the end of April. The disappointment was palpable.


----------



## Babaloo (May 25, 2018)

Captain Ahab said:


> I suspect she’s done with this whole weightloss bullshit but doesn’t want to admit it lest the heydurs win. She’s looking for an excuse to stop it. Really, it was over when she weighed herself at the end of April. The disappointment was palpable.



I think you’re right. It’s the cysts, the cost of the gym, blah blah blah. 

Meanwhile, she’s never ACTUALLY embarked on any kind of meaningful weight loss “journey”. Smoke and mirrors and Arby’s sandwiches and 12 hotdogs. That’s how she tries.


----------



## Gawdamit (May 25, 2018)

Captain Ahab said:


> I suspect she’s done with this whole weightloss bullshit but doesn’t want to admit it lest the heydurs win. She’s looking for an excuse to stop it. Really, it was over when she weighed herself at the end of April. The disappointment was palpable.




She's still going to eat raw vegan, just not follow the 80 10 10


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 25, 2018)

Captain Ahab said:


> I suspect she’s done with this whole weightloss bullshit but doesn’t want to admit it lest the heydurs win. She’s looking for an excuse to stop it. Really, it was over when she weighed herself at the end of April. The disappointment was palpable.



Sometimes I wonder if she's smart enough to simply troll everyone for the views (and therefore, money). All these new diets every week (heck, she has a new one for every video now) are the perfect clickbait. I'm the first one to click in for a good laugh, and even if I still use adblock, I still click after all.

Perhaps Chantal is a brilliant mind and we're all morons? 

This said, n̶o̶ ̶o̶n̶e̶  not many people would, in their damn mind, be willing to humiliate themselves as much as Chantal does, even for good money. Even if I doubt AL really makes 10k per month out of Youtube, lets pretend she does. Since Chantal has about ¼ of the views, that would be 2,500$ per month in her pocket. Losing your integrity, sanity and any chance at getting a real job the day your Youtube dream dies for good for 30k$ a year (or even 120k$ like AL, supposedly) is not worth it in my book.

EDIT : Also, losing your health and potentially losing your life.


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 25, 2018)

LMFAO




So Chantal got her PhD at University of Google and YouTube.

This is where she copied and pasted this twaddle from (word for word):

http://www.mlovelife.com/single-post/2016/05/26/Why-Raw-Foods-1

It's a fucking blog written by stay at home mom


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 25, 2018)

Aaaah, nothing quite like learning the ins and outs of nutrition and medicine from an English lit grad.


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 25, 2018)

Lisa Anna said:


> Losing your integrity, sanity and any chance at getting a real job the day your Youtube dream dies for good for 30k$ a year (or even 120k$ like AL, supposedly) is not worth it in my book.
> 
> EDIT : Also, losing your health and potentially losing your life.



 She's now pretty much unemployable, her embarrassing videos and screen shots of shitty things she has said have been saved and re-uploaded all over the net and if a potential employer googles her name they will find them immediately.


----------



## Henessey (May 25, 2018)

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/nine-things-i-hated-about_b_5945006
Got this from the Hamber thread just incase our special cow comes a-lurking

She will be 400lbs soon, I bet she is already experiencing some of the issues above. YT needs to take away the community post privilege from her channel.She is abusing it, besides how does she plan to come up with storytimes and TMIs. She doesn't do anything remotely interesting aside lay in bed, scream at her cats and eat at drive thrus. 

Other Fat Ytubers have something else working for their channels, etc work/office tea, relationships, mukbangs,weight loss, food delivery cook offs, make up, travel vlogs or fashion hauls. She cannot even pull a Hamberlynn . 
I suggest dance videos Chantal, for laughs

Last year, she was just meeeeeh with a few laughs thrown in. Now,she literally gives me migraine . This is why I prefer coming here first and if there is tea, I watch.


----------



## Crispy Chicken (May 25, 2018)

Last night when she posted her dramatic 'I'm leaving' message, there were over 300 dislikes & around 270 likes. There were also more comments from people voicing their frustration with her. She usually disables the like/dislike when she's received mostly negative, but maybe she just couldn't keep up with all the comments as well (there was a lot).

Chantal is constantly preaching 'If you don't like me, then don't watch' and I completely agree with @Barbarella message *if Chantal doesn't like the criticism then don't read it!*  Chantal needs to seriously follow her own advice. She cherry picks her comment section so ridiculously that it's laughably unrealistic to anyone that no critical comments exist on her channel. I'm guessing that's how many people finally get so frustrated and end up posting here. There are always just an abundance of the same 'you look beautiful' type of messages that I seriously wondered if they were positive-bot-style messages she paid for. That's why I never bother to read her comment section anymore, I'd rather come here to read honest/realistic reviews & discussions.


Update:
@RussianBlonde  Oh okay, yes I do remember reading that in here awhile back, right around the same time it crossed my mind, I just couldn't recall who posted it


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 25, 2018)

@Henessey this article was difficult to read, awful stuff. I'm sure she suffers from the same issues, seeing her at the gym, the way she walks, her short swollen arms etc I really don't think she can wipe properly if at all. 

@Crispy Chicken I did mention few posts ago that I too thought these were bots and she's paying for comments.


----------



## Nachtalb (May 25, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> LMFAO
> 
> 
> 
> ...





bwahahaha this is hilarious. She went to uni where they "first teach you how to do proper research" (Chantals words) and then she does this LMAO (also,"precious" alkaline mineral ,calm down woman,it's not that deep).All the debt for nothing since she didn't even bother to finish her degree. So she has a problem with acidic foods and worries about protein over-consumption because of all the health risks but all the burgers and fries are harmless and she is just fine with living with her cysts?Ugh she is just so unlikeable


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 25, 2018)

When her name is searched on Facebook another woman with her exact name in Gatineau comes up. Isn't that her city? How could that be possible?


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (May 25, 2018)

Lisa Anna said:


> Sometimes I wonder if she's smart enough to simply troll everyone for the views (and therefore, money). All these new diets every week (heck, she has a new one for every video now) are the perfect clickbait. I'm the first one to click in for a good laugh, and even if I still use adblock, I still click after all.
> 
> Perhaps Chantal is a brilliant mind and we're all morons?
> 
> ...



Al absolutely does not make $10,000 a month from YT. I would guess $2000 at best and I still think that might be too high a guess. I’m sure she’s pulled in $2000 during a month, but that’s a good month not what’s typical. 

If Al made $10,000 a mo she would live like an absolute queen in bumfuck KY, not splitting a house with three roommates and shopping at the dollar store and Wal-mart. I lived in that region years ago and, no shit, people who made $50K a year were considered rich. A man making 50k there can support a stay at home wife and two kids very well in rural KY. The idea that an adult woman with no kids would be making $100K plus a year there and live like Hamber does is just absurd. 

Amber makes just enough to cover her 1/4 of house expenses (which are probably $600 a month max) and then food is all the rest. 

So if Chantel is basing her future on the BS Amber lies and brags about regarding her successful YT career she’s even dumber than we thought.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 25, 2018)

I actually did some research on the protein content in raw fruit and vegetables, and what she said is total bullshit. 

Here’s a small sample: 

(Per 100 grams / 3.5 oz.)
Apple: 0.3 g
Banana: 1.1 g
Avocado: 2 g
Berries: 1-1.5 g
Spinach: 2.9 g
Lettuce: 1.4 g
Tomato: 1 g
Kale: 4.3 g 

Steak: 25 g
Salmon: 20 g
Chicken breast: 30 g
Crab meat: 18 g
Shrimp: 24 g
Liver: 24 g | 311% daily B12 | 99% daily iron 

As you can see, it’s pretty neck and neck.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 25, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> She's now pretty much unemployable, her embarrassing videos and screen shots of shitty things she has said have been saved and re-uploaded all over the net and if a potential employer googles her name they will find them immediately.



Yup that's exactly what I meant. In these days and ages any potential employer will Google the fuck out of you and, seriously, not many people would hire someone one Arby's away from suffering a massive stroke, but to top it she has all her craziness spread all over the good'ol Internet. Lolz.




sixcarbchiligorl said:


> When her name is searched on Facebook another woman with her exact name in Gatineau comes up. Isn't that her city? How could that be possible?



That poor, poor woman, in all seriousness!




MirnaMinkoff said:


> Al absolutely does not make $10,000 a month from YT.



I don't believe it a single second either. The 2000$ you talk about is more realistic, and I'm not even sure it could be that much cuz of the adblocks.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (May 25, 2018)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> When her name is searched on Facebook another woman with her exact name in Gatineau comes up. Isn't that her city? How could that be possible?



Both her first and last name are pretty common french names (she mentioned her first friend in school was also named Chantal) and Gatineau is in Quebec.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (May 25, 2018)

Lisa Anna said:


> I don't believe it a single second either. The 2000$ you talk about is more realistic, and I'm not even sure it could be that much cuz of the adblocks.



Based on how she lives I’d peg around $1200 a month on average, which she doesn’t report.  Becky (and maybe Amber) also gets food stamps based on the mania Amber shows for trips to the grocery store and their uptick at the beginning of the month.  

Amber has zero restraint and impulse control so she spends all the money she gets every month and the results speak for them self. 

Chantal depends on Bibi paying half the rent, govt benefits and family charity.  (I figure grandma pays for her car) she will never have a YT career unless she actually would lose some weight. 

Chantal is just another YT fatty freakshow drama right now and that’s all she ever will be at this rate. People watch her to take comfort in the fact their own life isn’t as bad as hers and ofc trainwreck value. The tons of serious weight-loss viewers subs she might be able to get will never materialize until she loses that first 50lbs and then keeps going. 

Hell will freeze over first, she’s too bipolar, dumb and narcissistic to make any meaningful changes to her life. Her best chance at fame is Canada producing a version of Dr No and My 600 lb life and getting on it.


----------



## A Owl (May 25, 2018)

Captain Ahab said:


> it’s pretty neck and neck.


----------



## fourshore (May 25, 2018)

Captain Ahab said:


> Aaaah, nothing quite like learning the ins and outs of nutrition and medicine from an English lit grad.



she didn't even graduate. so we're learning the ins and outs of nutrition and medicine from an English Lit DROP OUT


----------



## KiwiConvert (May 25, 2018)

fourshore said:


> she didn't even graduate. so we're learning the ins and outs of nutrition and medicine from an English Lit DROP OUT



And you're not even mentioning the biggest irony of all - leaning the ins and out of NUTRITION from a 400 lb morbidly obese woman that can't move without becoming out of breath, and can't successfully lose any weight.  What is wrong with this picture??!!

I honestly don't understand how she can sound so know-it-all and preachy in all of her "nutritional advice", like she actually has any credibility whatsoever to address nutrition.  This is why I like AL better than Chantal - AL has her dumb ideas and broken plans, but at least she doesn't try and sound like an expert to the degree that Chantal does.  Chantal is the definition of delusional...


----------



## 3imezz (May 25, 2018)

KiwiConvert said:


> And you're not even mentioning the biggest irony of all - leaning the ins and out of NUTRITION from a 400 lb morbidly obese woman that can't move without becoming out of breath, and can't successfully lose any weight.  What is wrong with this picture?‽!
> 
> I honestly don't understand how she can sound so know-it-all and preachy in all of her "nutritional advice", like she actually has any credibility whatsoever to address nutrition.  This is why I like AL better than Chantal - AL has her dumb ideas and broken plans, but at least she doesn't try and sound like an expert to the degree that Chantal does.  Chantal is the definition of delusional...



This is why she is a piggy goat.  All talk. 
I don't understand why a person would eat so much that it becomes a crisis. I lurk hoping to understand why.


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (May 25, 2018)

This is amazing, ! So how long do we think she'll be gone this time? What a freaking loser, the hilarity of it all. 

How awful it must be to wake up each day knowing you are Chantal, a failure at school, relationships, weight loss, exercise, professions, your youtube "career", basically all of life in general, and you're putting your health at risk every day by being a fat blob who won't do anything about massive cysts in your body. Man, it must be a slap in the face every day she wakes up and takes off that CPAP mask.


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 25, 2018)

I really wish that gym insider posted here and spilled some more beans for us.


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (May 25, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> I really wish that gym insider posted here and spilled some more beans for us.


a GRWM? cuz everyone wants see her slap a ton of eyeliner and blush on her obese noggin... LOL


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 25, 2018)

Probably her shortest break ever, after her temper tantrum.
She is going to 'film & live life' 

We all know what that means, a fatter Chantal each time we see her. This really will be fun.


----------



## DonaldChump (May 25, 2018)

FUUUDYBUUUTYYY said:


> This is amazing, ! So how long do we think she'll be gone this time? What a freaking loser, the hilarity of it all.
> 
> How awful it must be to wake up each day knowing you are Chantal, a failure at school, relationships, weight loss, exercise, professions, your youtube "career", basically all of life in general, and you're putting your health at risk every day by being a fat blob who won't do anything about massive cysts in your body. Man, it must be a slap in the face every day she wakes up and takes off that CPAP mask.


Honestly it's probably a long slow suicide. I dont think anybody would blame her.

Even if she lost the weight shes got all those other problems, and even if you fix those, youve wasted your life and ruined it. Missed out on all the experiences and fun and cool shit, relationships, lovers, and friendships and all the shit they do together--what all that entails, that people do in their late teens, 20s and 30s. Even if she wanted to focus on a career, what? Go back to school? But you probably arent going to get into a new career after like 40, not over recent graduates. She'd be like 40 something with shit work experience, I mean come on. Everyone says "you can always start living, anyday" but not really. It's not like you can come out of Chantal's life, turn it around and have like a retirement plan or go traveling, to festivals, have exciting relationships.


----------



## thejackal (May 25, 2018)

JustSomeRando said:


> There was a snippet  of  text in that  mono meal video that said " *The liver detoxes the body  but what detoxes  the liver*" Chantal will always amaze me.



How deep is the ocean?  Man may never know.

Watch through 7:05.  Watch the entire episode after you smoke a joint.   It's the sort of absurdist humor you'll enjoy if you like watching Chantal.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (May 25, 2018)

Being obese causes blood inflammation.  Period.  There is not a single food group or macro that causes as much inflammation (outside of severe food allergies and intolerance) than being as fat as Chantal is.  Every pound she gains causes her autoimmune system to become more and more overreactive.  In fact, obesity is considered a low-grade inflammatory disease and there is some belief that most of the cases of fibromyalgia diagnosed in very obese women are linked to obesity.  If Chantal is concerned about blood inflammation (of all fucking things when she is staring down heart attack, stroke, burst ovarian cysts, crippling osteoarthritis, skin infections from yeast overgrowth, and on and on) then the best thing she can do is lose weight now and stop dithering about with all these new plans that leave her fatter than before.

Being obese puts strain on your body so it's hard to know what the exact cause is when super-morbidly obese people report feeling joint pain, continual flu-like symptoms, general malaise.  Part of it is that being fat wrecks your joints and destroys your stamina and ability to have restorative sleep.  But part of it is that blood inflammation obesity causes your body to enact an immune response to deal with the inflammation, and that immune response makes you feel terrible.  

Moreover, if Chantal is concerned about animal proteins and inflammation, perhaps it might be best to cut out foods that are far larger contributors to blood inflammation, like refined sugar, excessive fructose consumption, vegetable oils and foods fried in such oil, and basically every form of fast food due to preparation and the preservatives and processing such food undergoes prior to preparation.  But even so, at this point the call is coming from inside the house.  If Chantal wants to reduce blood inflammation, losing weight through calorie reduction will eliminate far more inflammation than avoiding steak, salami and milk.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 25, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> I really wish that gym insider posted here and spilled some more beans for us.



My question.
What in the world is Claire so excited about? LOL


----------



## foodiebloobie (May 25, 2018)

I wonder if she hooks up with peetz. (Despite bibi) she's just gross like that.


----------



## Mimo1945 (May 25, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> LMFAO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What truly disturbs me is the huge portions of "healthy food" and the constant plate of rice that she had with her "clean eating". With her medical issues and needs to eat much less and skip the rice.  She's shunning protein but rice is ok?


----------



## wheelpower (May 25, 2018)

foodiebloobie said:


> I wonder if she hooks up with peetz. (Despite bibi) she's just gross like that.



At the very least, she keeps him around because he's a human form of ass pats. She's live now, getting ready in her car. It's super humid here and you can tell with her poofy sweaty looking hair. I feel bad for the people who have to share a theatre with her tonight.


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 25, 2018)

foodiebloobie said:


> I wonder if she hooks up with peetz. (Despite bibi) she's just gross like that.



Is she able to even have an intercourse? How would a guy penetrate her when her vagina is covered in hanging giant heavy fat rolls.


----------



## thejackal (May 25, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> Is she able to even have an intercourse? How would a guy penetrate her when her vagina is covered in hanging giant heavy fat rolls.



There was a story that went viral a few years ago on reddit about a nurse that examined an obese woman's fupa and found hundreds of splinters.  When asked, the woman responded that she used a board to hold up her fupa during sex, hence, the splinters.  Apparently a version of this story has been told about a man too.  It sounds entirely fucking plausible.  Something has to hold up all that fat, right?


----------



## Mimo1945 (May 25, 2018)

greenbean said:


> it's crazy that she's pre diabetic, morbidly obese with a hormonal disorder and thinks eating 6 mangos in one sitting is beneficial to her. she's either a complete moron or a troll. she could eat 3 big macs a day and nothing else and be more successful in weight loss lmfao


All of these factors can lead to a massive stroke.  If she doesn't stop this crap now she may not get the chance to do anything!


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (May 25, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> Is she able to even have an intercourse? How would a guy penetrate her when her vagina is covered in hanging giant heavy fat rolls.


A while back this topic came up in the Slaton thread and I shared my knowledge on how fat sex is accomplished.  I used to write a lot of SEO-driven horror show articles and lived and worked around some seriously fat women so I... know things...  Here's the low-down I gave on how the super-morbidly obese manage sex.


----------



## Crispy Chicken (May 25, 2018)

wheelpower said:


> At the very least, she keeps him around because he's a human form of ass pats. She's live now, getting ready in her car. It's super humid here and you can tell with her poofy sweaty looking hair. I feel bad for the people who have to share a theatre with her tonight.



Wait...she's getting ready in the car? Interesting! 
I mean there's a difference between swiping on a fresh coat of lipstick and 'getting ready'. The only people I can think of that get ready in the car are people late for work (or in a rush) and people doing some shady shit that they want to hide from their husband/boyfriend.


----------



## thejackal (May 25, 2018)

Crispy Chicken said:


> Wait...she's getting ready in the car? Interesting!
> I mean there's a difference between swiping on a fresh coat of lipstick and 'getting ready'. The only people I can think of that get ready in the car are people late for work (or in a rush) and people doing some shady shit that they want to hide from their husband/boyfriend.



Not that I disagree about the "shady shit" part but in this case Bibi is just a roommate.  Maybe on occasion she gives him a BJ.  They are in an open "relationship" (if you can even call it that), according to the person that knows Chantal IRL that posted a few weeks ago.  He goes clubbing without her.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 25, 2018)

thejackal said:


> Not that I disagree about the "shady shit" part but in this case Bibi is just a roommate.  Maybe on occasion she gives him a BJ.  They are in an open "relationship" (if you can even call it that), according to the person that knows Chantal IRL that posted a few weeks ago.  He goes clubbing without her.



I have the feeling being in an "open relationship" is just another of her bullshit. It's not an open relationship if the guy won't touch her because she's a whale and he gets laid on the side while she doesn't because no one will touch her with a 10ft pole. Also, I assume Bibi is in his 30's like Chantal, he's ok looking (not my type but he's not ugly), he's in good shape and who knows, he might be sweet or funny or charming or something. Even if he's not, no man in his situation deserves to have a non-existent sexual life because he's stuck with a whale. 

Get it Bibi!


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 25, 2018)

In her livestream the other night she said that Peetz would be down with her having a girlfriend and actually encouraged it while they were together but that Bibi definitely wouldn't be okay with it and that he would consider it cheating.


----------



## stonemask (May 26, 2018)

thejackal said:


> Not that I disagree about the "shady shit" part but in this case Bibi is just a roommate.  Maybe on occasion she gives him a BJ.  They are in an open "relationship" (if you can even call it that), according to the person that knows Chantal IRL that posted a few weeks ago.  He goes clubbing without her.



I don't think she can give him a BJ without suffocating.


----------



## GoodLard (May 26, 2018)

Today's upload. Chantal has seen the light (my words), is going to ignore the negativity and make her channel fun again. Basicially the same old shit, but just with different wrapping paper.


----------



## Babaloo (May 26, 2018)

This last video with Peetz. I cringe for him. Pooping and nose picking are highlights of their conversation. Then awkwardly puts him on the spot and asks if he thinks it’s weird that they hang out after being in a relationship. His first answer “Probably”. 

It was super boring as well. I may just have to check in every few weeks (on Hooktube, of course) to see how much she is gaining. 

Her enormous size is really magnified in the car with Pete. She looks dangerously stuffed into that drivers seat.


----------



## Gawdamit (May 26, 2018)

If that was suppose to be a fun video, show me boring. I fell asleep after the first 5 minutes. That red blouse she was wearing is horrid on her


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 26, 2018)

GoodLard said:


> Today's upload. Chantal has seen the light (my words), is going to ignore the negativity and make her channel fun again. Basicially the same old shit, but just with different wrapping paper.



Yup. Chantal. Fatter than ever.

Edit to add: Just watched on Hooktube & the biggest thing I noticed? (besides her being fatter)
She cut off the video for the ride home. Last time they went to the movies, she stopped at two different fast food places to gorge herself for the ride home because that ride is a trigger for her. Did the ride suddenly stop being a trigger? Or did she once again stop at a drive-thru? I guess since her channel is now just for fun (LOL) she doesn't feel the need to be honest about what she eats.
No matter, we'll see it. She looks bigger than ever.


----------



## LightEmittingDiode (May 26, 2018)

Jesus, her eyes in that thumbnail. She looks fucking demented.


----------



## GoodLard (May 26, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> If that was suppose to be a fun video, show me boring. I fell asleep after the first 5 minutes. That red blouse she was wearing is horrid on her



That blouse was so tight and how she described the type of pants she was wearing with it. Let's also not forget how she had to tell us she was menstruating. *gag* Also, before she cut to the car scene, she was wearing a different top with red/pink lipstick. Then cut to the car and she has the red top on with nude lipstick.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (May 26, 2018)

So I guess Peetz is a fat fetishist/feeder guy? No other reason on earth he would hang with Chantal. I guess he gets to fuck a roll every now and again if he’s nice to her?


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 26, 2018)

Did you guys notice at the end of video when they are back in the car how out of breath she is? He is totally fine, she must have gotten exhausted from taking a short walk from the theatre back to the parking area. Also are we supposed to believe they didnt have any food?


also ...lol


----------



## LightEmittingDiode (May 26, 2018)

What is up with fat YouTube disasters and having off-center teeth.. Amberlynn Reid has the same thing


----------



## marilynmonhoe (May 26, 2018)

Long time lurker but made an account just to say
It really is pathetic how she described Miguel the lawn worker. Poor guy spends his time catering to the beck and call of people like Chantal, pulling nasty ass clumps of hair from their drain and fixing their gross clogged toilets. Chantal is so isolated that any form of polite attention is immediately interpreted as her being hit on and this probably very friendly man was just outed as a creep for what? doing his job?  She is so self centered it's insane. He didn't choose to see you naked Chantal, if you don't want to be seen nude don't parade around "butt naked" in front of open curtains. Also, it's lowkey hilarious that literally 10 minutes after she claims she's not going to pay attention to any of the hate she's in her car paranoid af claiming that "someone just looked at her". Get over yourself.


----------



## A Seagull (May 26, 2018)

LightEmittingDiode said:


> What is up with fat YouTube disasters and having off-center teeth.. Amberlynn Reid has the same thing


It's probably not necessarily their teeth, but the amount of excess fat and skin have made her face shift off her skull.


----------



## GoodLard (May 26, 2018)

marilynmonhoe said:


> Long time lurker but made an account just to say
> It really is pathetic how she described Miguel the lawn worker. Poor guy spends his time catering to the beck and call of people like Chantal, pulling nasty ass clumps of hair from their drain and fixing their gross clogged toilets. Chantal is so isolated that any form of polite attention is immediately interpreted as her being hit on and this probably very friendly man was just outed as a creep for what? doing his job?  She is so self centered it's insane. He didn't choose to see you naked Chantal, if you don't want to be seen nude don't parade around "butt naked" in front of open curtains. Also, it's lowkey hilarious that literally 10 minutes after she claims she's not going to pay attention to any of the hate she's in her car paranoid af claiming that "someone just looked at her". Get over yourself.



Great point! That was really shady of her. Poor Miguel is most likely being sexually harassed by her! She's a sex goddess and all men want her, didn't you know that!?   Poor guy probably dreads having to be alone with her in the apartment.


----------



## Gawdamit (May 26, 2018)

Remember when she thought the Burger King guy was hitting on her? LMFAO


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 26, 2018)

I can't understand how she or anyone of those people in her comments could actually think she's beautiful. She is so far from it.


----------



## Crispy Chicken (May 26, 2018)

So true! I think Chantal looks like she could be Christine (Chrissy) Metz's unclean, evil & vile twin. Chantal just always looks dirty to me for some reason.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (May 26, 2018)

GoodLard said:


> Today's upload. Chantal has seen the light (my words), is going to ignore the negativity and make her channel fun again. Basicially the same old shit, but just with different wrapping paper.


Fuck.  They look like they are the leads in a Wes Craven remake.  _Last Arby's on the Left._ _The Hams Have Eyes.  The Potatoes Under the Stairs.
_
I genuinely don't know why this thumbnail triggered a fear response but it did.  Not watching the video, thanks for the synopses, brave Kiwis.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (May 26, 2018)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> I genuinely don't know why this thumbnail triggered a fear response but it did.  Not watching the video, thanks for the synopses, brave Kiwis.


Same. Chantal looks absolutely psychotic, like I can't even make a cheap "when she sees food" joke because she looks extra unhinged. She's a real life Annie Wilkes imo.


----------



## DongMiguel (May 26, 2018)

She thinks any guy who even looks at her is hitting on her. I'm not sure what it is but these super morbidly obese fucks like AL and Chantal seem to think they're god's gift to mankind. It's either a coping mechanism or extreme self-delusion (I'm going with the latter...).


----------



## CHINARED (May 27, 2018)

Slim Shadys live now

https://youtu.be/Xph0dwlzI9Y



GoodLard said:


> That blouse was so tight and how she described the type of pants she was wearing with it. Let's also not forget how she had to tell us she was menstruating. *gag* Also, before she cut to the car scene, she was wearing a different top with red/pink lipstick. Then cut to the car and she has the red top on with nude lipstick.


Besides telling us about her period again she blurts out she's gotta shut. WHAT???? She's soooooo freakn disgusting and the licking of her fingers while eating, the sucking on the ends of the sauce packets she opens, the sauce dripping on her chin then wiping it off w.her finger & eating it....she leaves me baffled that there's no shame at all.



GoodLard said:


> Great point! That was really shady of her. Poor Miguel is most likely being sexually harassed by her! She's a sex goddess and all men want her, didn't you know that!?   Poor guy probably dreads having to be alone with her in the apartment.


Where did she talk about this guy? I missed that.


----------



## GoodLard (May 27, 2018)

CHINARED said:


> Where did she talk about this guy? I missed that.



It starts @18:43 - you're welcome


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 27, 2018)

"We're all mad here." I'll let you decide which one is the craziest.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 27, 2018)

CHINARED said:


> Slim Shadys live now
> 
> https://youtu.be/Xph0dwlzI9Y



What is up with live broadcasts lately? 
I'm thinking she hates when she does a regular type video & people pick it apart, so she goes live & deletes it right away.
What a life Chantal leads. No family or friends to hang out with, certainly no boyfriend, just a bunch of strangers in a chat room telling her how great she looks.
But truth be told, if I looked like her, I'd hide in my house too.
I wonder how many empty pizza boxes/fast food wrappers are not shown on camera.

Look out Amber, Chantal is about to catch up to your 500 pounds!



Lisa Anna said:


> View attachment 459549
> "We're all mad here." I'll let you decide which one is the craziest.



No contest.

The one on the left.


----------



## Gawdamit (May 27, 2018)

Why doesn't she wear pants when she goes live? That one I can't figure out.


----------



## shakingmyhead (May 27, 2018)

So...I haven't watched Chantal in a little over a month. A watched pot never boils and weightloss can be tedious and slow, so I was HOPING if I went away from a few weeks and came back, she will have found her rhythm and started the path to not dying. 

Surprise, surprise. That was not the case.

A side note, with catching up on this thread and her videos, I'm getting increasingly frustrated at her playing the "food addiction" card. Because she apparently wants the sympathy an addict usually gets (people understanding its much more difficult than just stopping) but she doesn't want the help addicts are forced to receive. Could you imagine if her family sat her down for an intervention, or someone IRL tried to get her to admit she doesn't know what she's doing? If someone told her that her family/Bibi are actually enablers and her saying they aren't doesn't change the fact that they are? Or if, god forbid, someone committed to her to a treatment facility where she was on a no-choice, regulated diet. 

She wants to play the addict enough to get sympathy, but not enough to admit she has no control.


----------



## GoodLard (May 27, 2018)

Mukbang consisting of old mushrooms (all she had in her fridge) and a packet of ramen noodles.  A supernatural story time. Geez, couldn't she have darkened the room a bit? She's really upgrading her content, isn't she? Snooze alert - I stopped watching after about 6 minutes and switched over to a documentary about TOP OF THE POPS ( THE STORY OF 1981 ) - Much more entertaining and informative.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 27, 2018)

She's so used to check for lurkers when she binges in her car, she even does it in her living room now.






Skipped through the video (I really, really couldn't care less about her boring stories) but I noticed that she looked in better spirit than the last few videos, aka when she eats even what looks like freshly picked crap from the dumpster, she's in a happy mood.

Didn't know ramen count as raw vegan tho.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 28, 2018)

She's been live for nearly an hour now, so 11pm her time. She looks really rough.


----------



## Gawdamit (May 28, 2018)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> Perhaps she's streaming during times she would normally be eating?  Like, as a diversion. Didn't she used to drive around and hit up the fast food late at night?  What I don't understand is why she doesn't leave up the streams so she can get views. No one gives her any super chats ($) and she doesn't stream on younow, so is she getting paid?




She must have seen your comment because this latest livestream she left up


----------



## triangleboy (May 28, 2018)

I know this should be the last thing about Chantal that bothers me but for some reason I just really hate her eyebrows. They make her look even more witchy.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 28, 2018)

Monica Bellucci. ♥


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (May 28, 2018)

I find it interesting that the two fattest cows on KF (Chantal and Al) both think they are beautiful, sexy ladies, instead of grotesque death fats. Maybe that delusion is what makes them such popular cows?

I’m certain Chantal has some gross BBW fetish modeling in her past too.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 28, 2018)

Lisa Anna said:


> Monica Bellucci. ♥
> 
> View attachment 460220



OK. Let's be serious for one second.
Is Chantal trying to convince us that she isn't over 400 pounds? Or do I need to have my eyes checked?


----------



## Gawdamit (May 28, 2018)

She shouldn't wear tops that expose her fatty shoulders. Looks gross


----------



## DuckSucker (May 28, 2018)

triangleboy said:


> I know this should be the last thing about Chantal that bothers me but for some reason I just really hate her eyebrows. They make her look even more witchy.


No I noticed it too. I was going to post but figured it didnt matter, but what is up with them? In all her thumbnails they're like, way up there, kind of like her bulging eyes when she makes a face. It's something about that sharp angle, at least in that thumbnail. I dunno, they just look odd and unnatural to me.


----------



## Crispy Chicken (May 28, 2018)

I always found it laughably cringey that all men she encounters: want her, stare at her, flirt with her, are ready to leave their wives for her, are waiting for her to become single, blah blah blah and yet every female she encounters just hate her for absolutely no reason at all! Ha ha ha!

Has she watched ANY of her own videos? Does she even know what she looks like when she eats?! Of course people are staring, hell I'd stare too! Plus she looks friggin cagey and suspicious eating in her car with her bulging dartey eyes. Who wouldn't stare at that?

Miguel (the building maintenance guy) was probably looking up towards her window because he most likely heard her screeching 'SHAAMM' at that cat while she was standing naked from the shower. But Chantal makes it appear like he's standing there, just hoping & waiting to get a glimpse of her deformed grotesque nakedness.


----------



## Mimo1945 (May 28, 2018)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> Taking the concept of "creepy pasta" literally. That stuff looked nasty, on par with one of Chef Amberlynn's creations.


That's so funny...when I was watching this disgusting food it reminded me of Amberlynn and her silly combinations.



Lisa Anna said:


> She's so used to check for lurkers when she binges in her car, she even does it in her living room now.
> 
> View attachment 459938
> 
> ...


That crazy EYE  tick she has really makes me NUTS


----------



## Faggot Gift (May 28, 2018)

Good god every second she talks to her cats feels like an eternity of torment, also I thought she was going to tell like an actual supernatural story from her life? It's all bullshit obviously but something like seeing a ghost out of the corner of her eye? Something, anything? No this is what I needed in my life a morbidly obese retard summarizing some fucking ghost show to me

She believes in ghosts and AL believes in aliens, is this their way of trying to find some deeper meaning to the universe since neither of them are religious (don't know about Chantal actually but I can make a wild guess considering what the Bible has to say about fats)?


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (May 28, 2018)

Crispy Chicken said:


> I always found it laughably cringey that all men she encounters: want her, stare at her, flirt with her, are ready to leave their wives for her, are waiting for her to become single, blah blah blah and yet every female she encounters just hate her for absolutely no reason at all! Ha ha ha!


Even if this were slightly true, the few men who have this reaction to her are not even conventionally attracted to her, as they are fetishists. While disgustingly fat women are a popular fetish, this is no less compartmentalised an affection than the men who are turned on by gore, animals, or children. Cool, you have people who are into you for being a freak - do you think they actually like you, or does your body just fit a criterion that is completely interchangeable with any other walking planet that passes them in the street? Are they just morbidly interested in what it's like to hit something the size of a telephone booth, and do you think you have anything that would keep hold of them after this occurs? Your primary character trait is eating yourself to death for a laughing audience - there are no hidden depths.


----------



## Babaloo (May 28, 2018)

This may have been mentioned before—but the pace of these scary stories is just so fucking painful—in between those gigantic bites of ramen. How is this possibly requested by viewers?? 

The moment she starts with these stories—I turn it off.


----------



## wheelpower (May 28, 2018)

Same shit different day. 4000 calories is still 4000 calories no matter how organic or expensive the food is

ETA: Damn Chantal is looking extra rough in this video


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 28, 2018)

LOL @9:47 of the video. Bibi giving her the look like shes bullshtting or something


----------



## CHINARED (May 28, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> LOL @9:47 of the video. Bibi giving her the look like shes bullshtting or something


Good catch. I couldn't stay till the end. I come here now for my unhealthy watching of this trainwreck.


----------



## fourshore (May 28, 2018)

this woman legit has no shame. its amazing. she looks like absolute hot sewer garbage in that video and yet still posts it. I mean, her giant saggy tits are UP on the table. She PUT them there. On purpose. And still filmed a video. You can't even put a bra on for a 10 minute video?!?!?!?!?! She is truly vile.


----------



## JustSomeRando (May 29, 2018)

So Chantal doesn't  have  a  sweet tooth  and barely consumes  sugar. Yet she brought  dates and maple syrup. At least 3 kinds of flour and was making pancake and smoothie suggestions. She also has no clue that all her processed  favourites are packed  full  of  sugar.  That  research of hers is really paying off. She will  be  a Dr Sebi zealot  in no time.


----------



## spicy cheesy ramen (May 29, 2018)

I hope for Bibi’s sake that they have separate grocery bills because that entire haul was so unnecessarily expensive. And why did she compare body odor to a bread factory in the beginning? What does this even mean


----------



## JustSomeRando (May 29, 2018)

spicy cheesy ramen said:


> I hope for Bibi’s sake that they have separate grocery bills because that entire haul was so unnecessarily expensive. And why did she compare body odor to a bread factory in the beginning? What does this even mean



She's  talking about yeast  infections on fat  rolls.  Apparently  they have a rather  distinct  odour


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (May 29, 2018)

I Hate Myself said:


> This obsession with veganism is also just head scratching.  I understand wanting to be vegan to lessen your impact on the environment, treat animals ethically, and be healthier, but saying you want to eat a nutrient dense, plant based diet...just why?


Veganism is a magnet for narcs. Obviously not all vegans are narcissistic, there's plenty who keep to themselves and don't spend their lives moderating YouTube comments so they can feel like they're better than everyone else. Chantal bought bananas and walnuts at the store, therefore she wins... even though she's still eating herself to death.

Also, that giggle at 1:34 is nauseating and creepy.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 29, 2018)

The only thing she swallows faster and more readily than her greasy food is all the pseudoscientific bullshit she can find. She will literally believe anything.


----------



## Gawdamit (May 29, 2018)

Didn't she buy real maple sugar a little while ago? Real maple sugar lasts a long time because you only need a little and it goes a long way. And she's buying another?


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 29, 2018)

I have no idea how her subscribers can take nutrition advice from a 400 pound woman who has gained over 20 pounds in these last months stuffing her face with (non-vegan) fast food.
They're as crazy as she is.



Captain Ahab said:


> The only thing she swallows faster and more readily than her greasy food is all the pseudoscientific bullshit she can find. She will literally believe anything.



Chantal will believe anything BUT the fact she eats too much. Too many carbs, too much sugar, too much salt in portions enough for 4.

I'm finding it pretty amusing how she keeps lecturing everyone on nutrition while getting fatter right before our eyes. LOL



JustSomeRando said:


> So Chantal doesn't  have  a  sweet tooth  and barely consumes  sugar. Yet she brought  dates and maple syrup. At least 3 kinds of flour and was making pancake and smoothie suggestions. She also has no clue that all her processed  favourites are packed  full  of  sugar.  That  research of hers is really paying off. She will  be  a Dr Sebi zealot  in no time.



Well, Chantal lies.
She is addicted to both sugar & salt. She can't ever eat anything without adding one or the other to it. I'm not sure she knows what broccoli truly tastes like -or maybe she does, so she has to always put something on it.
Can you imagine her being satisfied with a plate of steamed broccoli? LOL
Why is she addicted to fast food? The nutrition labels tell us.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 29, 2018)

Bibi judging Chantal in this last video is the highlight of my week and it's just Tuesday.
_(thanks @RussianBlonde for pointing out this gem, I laughed for 5mins straight)_


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 29, 2018)

Just watched on Hooktube.
I predict the stuff she bought will be full of bugs & thrown out within 4 days.
The garbage she spouts about nutrition is laughable & sad all at the same time.  So far we haven't seen one thing she's made over these last weeks from any of her hauls, yet she just ate an old bag of ramen because her kitchen was bare. Smoothies, banana pancakes & rice cakes with nut butter. Sure. That all sounds good, but we never see it & she hasn't lost any weight.
What happened to the walking stick & other props she bought to take on walks? Actually, what happened to the walks?

I think her whole life is a lie. This stuff is for the camera & the supportive comments she craves. Does anyone really believe she will spend time in the kitchen cooking all this stuff? Shes complaining of being hot constantly & is out of breath just sitting & talking, so her being in a hot kitchen sounds like something she will do. LOL

Ordering pizza or going through a drive-thru is easier.
It's almost June & all she's accomplished is more debt & getting fatter.


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 29, 2018)

JustSomeRando said:


> So Chantal doesn't  have  a  sweet tooth  and barely consumes  sugar. Yet she brought  dates and maple syrup. At least 3 kinds of flour and was making pancake and smoothie suggestions. She also has no clue that all her processed  favourites are packed  full  of  sugar.  That  research of hers is really paying off. She will  be  a Dr Sebi zealot  in no time.




Not only that, I mean come on, 2 videos again she said she gorges on vegan ice cream. Unless they are cheese flavour or something they definitely have a ton of sugar and are sweet. Do you remember her Dairy Queen videos? Or when she got that giant chocolate pizza shaped dessert? All the fucking doughnuts? Didnt she inhale 2 last time before her bday dinner? And how many more of videos of her are out there jizzing herself with a box of doughnuts in the car. Every salad dressing needs maple syrup. She once did cotton candy review. A cotton candy. That stuff is nothing but clean pure sugar.

Thats why Bibi was looking at her like "bitch the fuck are you on about". Yeah, no sweet tooth at all.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (May 29, 2018)

Her lying Youtube comments coupled with the smug display pic she uses raises my hackles like little else.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 29, 2018)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> I think her whole life is a lie. This stuff is for the camera & the supportive comments she craves.



That's what I believe, too.

Her Youtube channel isn't named The Chantal SHOW by pure coincidence. That's all it is : a show, and she has no intention of changing  for real. All she wants is attention and she will do anything to get it including spending money she doesn't even have (thanks, grandma) and lie, lie, lie some more as long as it makes her look good (sorta). She has no life, no job, no friends or very little, her boyfriend (if he is) doesn't care about her, her health is wack, she spends her days sleeping and her nights binging or doing live videos or going out at Arby's... The Chantal Show is like an alter ego that has projects, knowledge, willpower, a "career", men paying attention to her, and everything else the "real" Chantal doesn't have. She created an online character to grab the attention she craves but doesn't get IRL, not even from her r̶o̶o̶m̶a̶t̶e̶  boyfriend.

That's why she's vegan but she eats meat whenever she binges. She's on a weight loss journey but she gained 20lbs over Spring alone. She got a trainer for 600$/month and she went twice (then cancelled). She "got" hiking stuff and a Ninja blender but we haven't seen any of it. She commits (sic) to a new diet every 2 days but we never saw her having one smoothie or real healthy meal other than carbs carbs and more carbs (oh, and fried carbs).

Heck, she buys a ton of Lush and she always looks dirty so I assume she doesn't use that either?

I'm not saying she has multiple personalities disorder or something of that kind. She doesn't. She's just so desperate to be noticed and complimented and loved that she created a "better" Chantal that is everything she isn't. That explains why she's all talk and no action. She's really living vicariously through her Youtube instead of making real changes that would benefit her on the long run (but that requires efforts and that's a no from her).


----------



## CatFace (May 29, 2018)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Just watched on Hooktube.
> I predict the stuff she bought will be full of bugs & thrown out within 4 days.
> The garbage she spouts about nutrition is laughable & sad all at the same time.  So far we haven't seen one thing she's made over these last weeks from any of her hauls, yet she just ate an old bag of ramen because her kitchen was bare. Smoothies, banana pancakes & rice cakes with nut butter. Sure. That all sounds good, but we never see it & she hasn't lost any weight.
> What happened to the walking stick & other props she bought to take on walks? Actually, what happened to the walks?
> ...


She likes the illusion of doing stuff. And, to me. it seems like buying food is an addiction in itself for her. Even if she won’t use it she fantasizes what it could be used for. She has hardly gone for walks but wandering aisles looking for food, that’s fine.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (May 29, 2018)

Lisa Anna said:


> She got a trainer for 600$/month and she went twice (then cancelled). She "got" hiking stuff and a Ninja blender but we haven't seen any of it. She commits (sic) to a new diet every 2 days but we never saw her having one smoothie or real healthy meal other than carbs carbs and more carbs (oh, and fried carbs). [...] Heck, she buys a ton of Lush and she always looks dirty so I assume she doesn't use that either?


Some people do use purchases as an incentive to get things done: need a little exercise? Buy a stepping machine. Its presence in the house and the desire to gain value from the expenditure would be enough to motivate a normal person to use it. I'm sure a lot of our closets are full with the debris of half-explored hobbies, or barely-started projects. With an extreme personality like Chantal, the self-improving impulse for the purchases is the same as that of a normal person, but similarly to how she perverts the enjoyment of food by abusing it for a short-term unsustainable buzz, the optimism of the purchase dissipates faster than a mentally healthy person because she has fully fallen into the instant-gratification and responsibility-avoiding mindset.


----------



## Someone funny (May 29, 2018)

She couldn't even do the grocery haul in the kitchen on a table showing what she bought like other YouTubers she has to bring everything to her deskwhere she sits in front of the camera talking again! Like girl.. you look like you never move from that spot!


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 29, 2018)

I finally watched her last video. Once again, she bought a ton of high-calorie food. It’s basically just carbs and fat (nuts are literally 50% fat.) Nuts are the worst weightloss food because of how easy they are to overeat. There are 20-30 kcal in ONE walnut. ONE cup of walnuts has the same amount of calories as FOUR 2 oz. 85-15 beef patties. 650 kcal for the walnuts, 150 kcal per patty for the beef. One cup of walnuts has more calories than a Big Mac. 

She said she grinds them with some taco seasoning and uses the mixture as lettuce taco filling. So basically her healthy weightloss tacos are just fat and sodium. I don’t even wanna think how many of them she has to eat to satisfy her hunger. Usually the taco shells fill you up, but eating lettuce is as satisfying as eating air. 

You don’t need to be a seer to know that she’ll just stuff her gut with four servings of pasta, wash it down with a few cups of nuts, and gain weight. Yaaaawn... so fucking predictable. 

She needs to stop wasting the little money she has on food she doesn’t need. You don’t need fancy wild rice. Generations of athletes have achieved peak fitness eating regular carbs: white/brown rice, potatoes, normal pasta. Stop overcomplicating everything. 

It’s hilarious to watch ultra obese people worry about getting proper nutrition.


----------



## multiverse (May 29, 2018)

Captain Ahab said:


> It’s hilarious to watch ultra obese people worry about getting proper nutrition.


God I love that video. And the one where he asks the woman if she seriously thinks she's retained 300 lbs of water weight since high school.

And yes, Chantal is absolutely not going to be able to control herself eating ground fried nuts, covered in taco spice, vegan cheese (made from more nuts), and vegan sour cream. It won't fill her up but is more densely caloric than almost any other food source. 

Why cant she just eat textured soy protein?  It's at least more filling. She needs volume or she freaks out, and trying to eat MORE calories dense things will not fill her - she needs LOW calorie foods to gorge on lots of, since apparently not binge eating is not an option. Only high volume tells her to stop, so why not pull a FVG and eat buckets of Miricle Noodles, raw cabbage and carrots, etc?  

Oh my god. We may have found a purpose for Anna's 'cookbook'!


----------



## McBain'sUpperLip (May 29, 2018)

Okay, so this is way off topic, but does anyone know if Chantal dyed her hair to a silver color years ago? The reason I ask is because there was a thread on r/muacirclejerk on reddit making fun of a girl who posted a picture of herself on the r/MakeupAddiction subreddit who looks exactly like her but a couple hundred pounds lighter.


And the main thread is here: https://np.reddit.com/r/MakeupAddic...with_cool_toned_hair/?st=JHRMLCTH&sh=490a2758


If you scroll down on the post link you can still see her downvoted comments, and if you look at the name of the poster on the picture it's TheFoodieBeauty. There's no way this is a coincidence right?


----------



## thejackal (May 29, 2018)

Thanks for the info @McBain'sUpperLip but I don't think that's her.    One of the posts from that user talks about throwing a Christmas party in an apt with multiple bedrooms:

Me too!! I’ve found the best way to get lighting for makeup shots is to shine the lights into the mirror so the reflection bounces back and hits the face. I originally bought these adjustable lights to use this last year at a Christmas party I hosted. I covered my bedroom door with Christmas wrapping paper and set up a sort of DIY/makeshift photo booth with some Christmas themed photo props (elf hats, Santa beards, elf ears, etc.) I ordered from Amazon. It was kinda cheesy but it made for a few good Instagram photos after the guests got into the punch bowl LOL!! The bedrooms in my apartment have no overhead lighting and my lamps weren’t enough for lighting the “photobooth” area, so I purchased a couple adjustable lights to place in front of the door so the photos would turn out. I am pretty active in a makeup group on Facebook and it gives me an excuse to try out new products to give reviews on. Those lights I bought at Christmas really help light up my bathroom and gives me a good place to take photos that actually show the makeup I try!​It could be one of her delusional fans as that person seems pretty deranged themselves.


----------



## Gawdamit (May 29, 2018)

She's gonna binge on those dates. There's gotta be about 2 or 3 lbs worth of dates in that bag


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (May 29, 2018)

McBain'sUpperLip said:


> Okay, so this is way off topic, but does anyone know if Chantal dyed her hair to a silver color years ago? The reason I ask is because there was a thread on r/muacirclejerk on reddit making fun of a girl who posted a picture of herself on the r/MakeupAddiction subreddit who looks exactly like her but a couple hundred pounds lighter. I've added a link to a cache of the picture here: https://i.imgur.com/KsFsrbg.png
> 
> And the main thread is here: https://np.reddit.com/r/MakeupAddic...with_cool_toned_hair/?st=JHRMLCTH&sh=490a2758
> 
> ...



IMO this girl looks nothing like Chantal. I could see her getting the username from her tho. You can tell she's overweight, maybe she watches her.


----------



## DuckSucker (May 29, 2018)

spicy cheesy ramen said:


> I hope for Bibi’s sake that they have separate grocery bills because that entire haul was so unnecessarily expensive. And why did she compare body odor to a bread factory in the beginning? What does this even mean


She's talking about a spicy cheesy yeast infection. Although bread yeast is a decent smell because the yeast is healthy and in a good environment and not just wild yeast and whatever bacteria that is also trapped in there. Hers is more like sourdough gone bad. I dont even know why ANYONE would compare body odor to a bread factory. At best it's saying, "Hey I have noticeable body odor" and at worst it's like "Hey, I smell!" Whether or not you smell like fermenting dough (a bread factory smells like baking bread; not sweaty, too salty, too sweet, fermenting yeast) the reality is that people dont want to smell you.


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 29, 2018)

DuckSucker said:


> She's talking about a spicy cheesy yeast infection. Although bread yeast is a decent smell because the yeast is healthy and in a good environment and not just wild yeast and whatever bacteria that is also trapped in there. Hers is more like sourdough gone bad. I dont even know why ANYONE would do that. At best it's saying, "Hey I have noticeable body odor" and at worst it's like "Hey, I smell!" Whether or not you smell like fermenting dough (a bread factory smells like baking bread; not sweaty, too salty, too sweet, fermenting yeast) the reality is that people dont want to smell you.



If you watch documentaries about super morbidly obese, the kind thats bed ridden, their caregivers often complain about the smell and how they need to wash between their folds few times a day otherwise it starts to smell and rot because it doesnt have any access to air and it remains moist and sweaty. Chantal is already in this category. Its not a normal sweat musk you get lets say after hiking in heat for 2 days and not being able to shower. Its a rotten egg fungus kinda stuff.

 Her apartment must smell pretty bad, they obviously dont have an air con, she looked like a sweaty mess today, plus two cats who poop and piss in a box and Im sure she doesnt clean her place often. 

Barf.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 29, 2018)




----------



## starbucks (May 29, 2018)

Beware, it's pretty horrifying


----------



## thejackal (May 29, 2018)

God it cracks me up how she does it ALL sitting.  We are truly in this timeline.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (May 29, 2018)

thejackal said:


> God it cracks me up how she does it ALL sitting.  We are truly in this timeline.


Soon she'll only be able to recline, that image is a portent. I am genuinely curious how she will feed her addiction once she can no longer fit in her car, her boyfriends wisely don't seem to give a shit about her.


----------



## wheelpower (May 29, 2018)

Lisa Anna said:


> (sorry for the double post, I thought a new video deserved its own)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ugh that looks so dense! Those are more like pancakes than crepes, also tahini, even in small amounts has tons of calories.


----------



## multiverse (May 29, 2018)

starbucks said:


> Beware, it's pretty horrifying


- acknowledges that her meal is "very calorie dense"

- says she made the dressing with "a few tablespoons of tahini"

- is pouring it FROM A MASSIVE GRAVY BOAT

- theres definitely 1/4 cup of tahini on that meal even with it being thinned out with lemon. This is 400 calories in sauce ALONE


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (May 29, 2018)

7:40 "My nails are dirty." [noisily sucks on them]

That coupled with her obnoxious giggles is nightmare fuel for anyone with misophonia.


----------



## DongMiguel (May 30, 2018)

_In the kitchen...
_
Sitting down at the table not actually in the kitchen.

She's so fucking fat she can't stand in the kitchen long enough to cook a goddamn meal.


----------



## Gawdamit (May 30, 2018)

DongMiguel said:


> _In the kitchen...
> _
> Sitting down at the table not actually in the kitchen.
> 
> She's so fucking fat she can't stand in the kitchen long enough to cook a goddamn meal.




That's why she doesn't cook and gets a lot of take out. Cooking for someone her size is too much work

WTF is a granny cart?


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (May 30, 2018)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 461221


Digging the Amberlynn-style hair bow.  For fuck's sake, wearing childish accessories when your head itself is morbidly obese is a terrible idea.  It makes her look like a super fat version of Baby Jane Hudson.

Chantal's videos have become absolutely macabre.  There is something _wrong_ with her that seems uncanny and unnatural.  Her spray painted hair line, her buggy and continually darting eyes, the obscene amounts of food she eats in each video, her bizarre rationalizations about food, the boyfriend who barely notices her, the hideous voice and singing to the cats, the grotesque personal information she offers up freely, like her dirty nails and yeasty stink.  If Netflix were to make a fictionalizatized account of her videos with a back story of some toilet demon creeping out and taking control of her, it would be one of their best horror films to date.  The longer this goes on the eerier she becomes.


----------



## JustSomeRando (May 30, 2018)

Funny how Chantal is incapable of counting  calories but she can calculate  fibre down to the  last gram. She is going to cover the inevitable  weight gain  by using the old excuse that  she is so full of fibre again. It's  not fibre that  she's  full of.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 30, 2018)

There’s no way that’s a teaspoon of coconut oil. Looks like a tablespoon, which is about 120 kcal. Tahini is 90 kcal per tbsp. Gram flour is 400 kcal per 100 grams. That cauliflower definitely didn’t contain “a little bit of olive oil” seeing as the mixing bowl looks greasy af. Probably another tablespoon. 

Cauliflower: 100 kcal
Marinade: let’s say 100 kcal 
Gram flour flatbread: 400 kcal
Oil for frying: 100 kcal
Tahini (2 tbsp): 180 but let’s round to 150

TOTAL: 850 kcal

Of course it’s hard to be precise without measuring everything, and Chantal likes to make it as hard as possible for us, but the meal is in the 700-1,000 kcal range. It’s actually a pretty healthy meal, but healthy meals can be high in calories, too. And at the end of the day, it’s all about the calories. 1,000 kcal of lettuce is still 1,000 kcal. Furthermore, her portions are huge. Most people would be satisfied with one portion. She had to eat everything...

There’s no way she’s ever gonna lose any significant amount of weight eating meals like that. 

PS: She was struggling to mix the batter. Imagine how unhealthy you have to be to get winded from flapping your arm fat around for 30 seconds.


----------



## Pizza Steve (May 30, 2018)

JustSomeRando said:


> Funny how Chantal is incapable of counting  calories but she can calculate  fibre down to the  last gram. She is going to cover the inevitable  weight gain  by using the old excuse that  she is so full of fibre again. It's  not fibre that  she's  full of.


I'm sure she's more than capable, she's just selecting what she wants to count because she thinks it makes her look knowledgable in health and diets.  She doesn't want to count calories to lose weight because she knows it means giving up the food she likes to eat.


----------



## XXIchic (May 30, 2018)

Are all you new folks her old viewers from YT?


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 30, 2018)

Bless you to those who could watch that entire video. I was out after she said her nails were dirty & put them in her mouth. Lord, I almost lost my breakfast. Ick.
That meal. This is why she'll never be successful. Why does she feel the need to complicate things? A stupid chick pea pancake to hold her roasted cauliflower? C'mon, so silly & unnecessary. They make great low carb wraps that every grocery store carries. You take it out of the package, put your cauliflower in it, some shredded lettuce & tomato & eat. Simple.
Why fry pancakes in oil? Why the sauce? Does she think she needs all these extra calories?
Is anyone seeing any weight loss? I'm not. It's also pretty troubling to see her sitting down in her living room putting that batter together (don't get me started on her brushing the flour from her desk & shirt on the floor). Can't she stand long enough to make pancake batter?
Between the dirty nails in her mouth, the constant touching of her face & hair then picking up food & the noises she makes, I watch less & less. My stomach can't take it.
I just wonder, did she go to Arby's or Burger King after that video?


----------



## Babaloo (May 30, 2018)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Bless you to those who could watch that entire video. I was out after she said her nails were dirty & put them in her mouth. Lord, I almost lost my breakfast. Ick.
> That meal. This is why she'll never be successful. Why does she feel the need to complicate things? A stupid chick pea pancake to hold her roasted cauliflower? C'mon, so silly & unnecessary. They make great low carb wraps that every grocery store carries. You take it out of the package, put your cauliflower in it, some shredded lettuce & tomato & eat. Simple.
> Why fry pancakes in oil? Why the sauce? Does she think she needs all these extra calories?
> Is anyone seeing any weight loss? I'm not. It's also pretty troubling to see her sitting down in her living room putting that batter together (don't get me started on her brushing the flour from her desk & shirt on the floor). Can't she stand long enough to make pancake batter?
> ...



She really does make things way harder than they need to be. That’s why it’s not sustainable for her. She’s lazy as fuck.


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 30, 2018)

that dirt sucking from under her nails was another level, I agree. You can only imagine what she does off camera if she's not embarrassed to do something like that in a video.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 30, 2018)

Captain Ahab said:


> There’s no way that’s a teaspoon of coconut oil. Looks like a tablespoon, which is about 120 kcal. Tahini is 90 kcal per tbsp. Gram flour is 400 kcal per 100 grams. That cauliflower definitely didn’t contain “a little bit of olive oil” seeing as the mixing bowl looks greasy af. Probably another tablespoon.
> 
> Cauliflower: 100 kcal
> Marinade: let’s say 100 kcal
> ...



Thank you for calculating the calories based on the mesuring Chantal provided.

The only problem is that I don't believe her a single second. Coconut oil doesn't "spread" that much around a pan, it's thicker than let say olive oil, so there's (I believe) a good 3 tablespoons in there, which is 340 cals. And the amount of tahini sauce she pours on the "crepes" is at least 1/3 of a cup. Even if we don't know the exact recipe, just by the texture that sauce is probably 80% tahini at least so let's say 1/4 tahini. I would estimate the sauce alone at 350cals.

Plus the olive oil in the cauliflower? I'll be generous by saying she did put only 1 tablespoon which is 119 calories. She doesn't even have real food in her plate and the total of calories is already around 800cals.

But eh, that meal is a POWERHOUSE OF NUTRITION!


EDIT :



 

I really wish Chantal will go with this idea, it would be lolworthy.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (May 30, 2018)

Has she ever mentioned the potential for surgery? From what I've read about her, even with her weight-loss ambitions, she always maintains that she's so smart she can do it through changes to her diet.


XXIchic said:


> Are all you new folks her old viewers from YT?


I recently ran into her after rabbitholeing on suggested videos for Joey's World Tour. I think it took a few degrees of removal before she began to show up. If I'm honest, she's a lot easier to read people talk about than she is to watch. With Joey there's a charisma to his lack of ego and standards, but Chantal is so full of herself it's incredible. I used to think Joey's fingernails were the main thing that would cause me to look away from a screen, but on her rough days it's hard to look at any part of Chantal since she's gotten to the point that any movement will make her sweat and cause her to look dirty.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (May 30, 2018)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> Has she ever mentioned the potential for surgery? From what I've read about her, even with her weight-loss ambitions, she always maintains that she's so smart she can do it through changes to her diet.
> 
> I recently ran into her after rabbitholeing on suggested videos for Joey's World Tour. I think it took a few degrees of removal before she began to show up. If I'm honest, she's a lot easier to read people talk about than she is to watch. With Joey there's a charisma to his lack of ego and standards, but Chantal is so full of herself it's incredible. I used to think Joey's fingernails were the main thing that would cause me to look away from a screen, but on her rough days it's hard to look at any part of Chantal since she's gotten to the point that any movement will make her sweat and cause her to look dirty.



I rarely watch Chantel’s videos. I’ll watch 30 secs or a few minutes sometime but I’m one of those people that far prefers to read than watch. 

I can only tolerate Chantal videos in very small doses because she is so gross and irritating. It’s utterly amazing to me that she has any audience outside of hate and trainwreck watching.

Besides black humor value, who wants to watch a morbidly obese woman, in full make-up, stuff her face with greasy food in a car like a paranoid squirrel? It’s just like watching a desperate junkie get their fix, but ruining your life and body just for gross food from Arby’s is way more depressing and absurd than using dope.


----------



## chesticle_udders (May 30, 2018)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> Has she ever mentioned the potential for surgery? From what I've read about her, even with her weight-loss ambitions, she always maintains that she's so smart she can do it through changes to her diet.



In one of Chantal's older videos, she mentions that she started some kind of process for weight-loss surgery, but I think to get it covered in Ontario there are a few hoops you have to jump through that she wasn't ready for. If I recall correctly, she also 'researched' the possible bad side effects of the surgery and that scared her so she didn't want to go through it anymore. I can't really remember, but it's from a pretty old video from at least a year ago when she was still uh, palatable.


----------



## GoAskAyres (May 30, 2018)

Lisa Anna said:


> Thank you for calculating the calories based on the mesuring Chantal provided.
> 
> The only problem is that I don't believe her a single second. Coconut oil doesn't "spread" that much around a pan, it's thicker than let say olive oil, so there's (I believe) a good 3 tablespoons in there, which is 340 cals. And the amount of tahini sauce she pours on the "crepes" is at least 1/3 of a cup. Even if we don't know the exact recipe, just by the texture that sauce is probably 80% tahini at least so let's say 1/4 tahini. I would estimate the sauce alone at 350cals.
> 
> ...



Not only does she make it more complicated than it has to be, but she has no concept of what is healthy or what a portion looks like. Someone pointed out how much sauce she poured and how calorie dense it is and she said it was 2 tablespoons of tahini and she "barely used half" - which I just cannot believe. Any normal person would balance the battered cauliflower with a salad or lettuce wrap, but she can't do that. Her healthy haul included several pastas. Chantal thinks that she can eat like a vegan body builder - the nut butters, tahini, mono meals - all things vegan athletes eat in abundance. You know, except they work out vigorously several hours a day. She's ridiculously stupid.


----------



## Gawdamit (May 30, 2018)

LOL, is she going to cook like that every day? Definitely not. I've been watching Chantal long enough to know all her patterns.


----------



## thejackal (May 30, 2018)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> Digging the Amberlynn-style hair bow.  For fuck's sake, wearing childish accessories when your head itself is morbidly obese is a terrible idea.  It makes her look like a super fat version of Baby Jane Hudson.
> 
> Chantal's videos have become absolutely macabre.  There is something _wrong_ with her that seems uncanny and unnatural.  Her spray painted hair line, her buggy and continually darting eyes, the obscene amounts of food she eats in each video, her bizarre rationalizations about food, the boyfriend who barely notices her, the hideous voice and singing to the cats, the grotesque personal information she offers up freely, like her dirty nails and yeasty stink.  *If Netflix were to make a fictionalizatized account of her videos with a back story of some toilet demon creeping out and taking control of her, it would be one of their best horror films to date.  The longer this goes on the eerier she becomes.*



The Binge Monster?  More seriously, you're spot on and I think the impression is one of not-so-quiet desperation.  She's nearly immobile, needs ovarian surgery, lives in a loveless relationship and her only source of income is also the source of her "trolls and haters".  

What's a girl to do?  Put down the fork?  I'm an oldfag with chantal and have watched her since the start and the change in her appearance, video quality and overall demeanor in one year is pretty shocking.  Feels like something is deeply wrong with her, more than just her morbid obesity.


----------



## Babaloo (May 30, 2018)

Just skimmed through the Buffalo cauliflower video. That isn’t a crepe. She essentially made big, flat falafel. That much oil is shallow frying — a crepe doesn’t cook in oil. And it’s clear she is clueless about portions still. One of those sandwiches would have been plenty. She couldn’t finish the second one—which means she’s already over eaten. It’s like the food is running away or something. Here’s a woman with nothing but time on her hands—but still chooses to eat like she’s starved. No need, Chantal, no need.


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 30, 2018)

hahahahaha


----------



## SodaLove (May 30, 2018)

Can't believe I ever doubted she was Amberlynn  2.0
Also Hi. I'm new


----------



## gingerlyf0101 (May 30, 2018)

The amount of lip smacking and finger sucking she did in this Burger King binge is truly nauseating. She’s also doing a hell of lot of convincing this whole meal is vegan. Is she trying to fool herself?


----------



## multiverse (May 30, 2018)

JadeyL said:


> Can't believe I ever doubted she was Amberlynn  2.0
> Also Hi. I'm new


"You guys this has 470 calories, i checked myFitnessPal"

From the Burger King website:

- large fry is 500 calories
- veggie burger is 410

So without the drink or extra sauces, that meal is over 900 calories already. Where tf did she get 470 from?


----------



## theriddler3 (May 30, 2018)

multiverse said:


> "You guys this has 470 calories, i checked myFitnessPal"
> 
> From the Burger King website:
> 
> ...


Thats easy: she pulled it out of her ass, just like AL does with her calorie counts.

It's too bad she doesn't do the "this has 17 carbs and 9 protiens" shit like AL does.


----------



## navygreen (May 30, 2018)

multiverse said:


> Where tf did she get 470 from?



Looking at Burger King CA's nutrition chart maybe she's claiming her fries are small (240kcal) ? But even then with the burger it's 570, so who knows; she's only fooling herself, after all.

This is the first one I genuinely cannot sit through in its entirety though, it's getting frightfully dull & repetitive... There's something about this video's cat break that I just found unnerving, like not once does she even look at the cat, she's just making eye contact with the camera constantly and speaking in that bizarre voice. These segments just seem to get stranger with each video...

Also, forgive me but I cannot understand her mumbling around 8:58? She says "I wish we had [???] , Amberlynn doesn't have that", anyone got any ideas? 

It's really baffling the amount of nods to Amber she's making lately- the bow & bun, this namedrop, her grocery haul rice cake meal suggestion being Exactly the same meal AL made in her previous video, I don't understand why she wants to emulate her so much...


----------



## SodaLove (May 30, 2018)

lol at least she acknowledged it...?


----------



## thejackal (May 30, 2018)

God the irony of eating a SOY BURGER and bitching about processed chicken.  Bitch, how the hell do you think that soybean turned into something resembling a burger?  Good lard.

And no chantal it is not the meal that is giving you cramps and pain -- it's the cysts floating around your uterus that should have been removed years ago.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 30, 2018)

She bought a ton of expensive healthy food a few days ago, and now she’s eating out at fast food joints. Her food budget must be through the roof.


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 30, 2018)

She needs to call Toronto Vegetarian Assoc. and tell them they are wrong because according to their link Canadian veggie burgers in Burger King are NOT vegan. 

http://veg.ca/eat-veg/dining-out/vegetarian-fast-food/burger-chains/

Patties BK uses in Canada for their veggie burgers contain eggs (according to BK). It took me 5 seconds to google that.

Yet again she's so full of shit.



Captain Ahab said:


> She bought a ton of expensive healthy food a few days ago, and now she’s eating out at fast food joints. Her food budget must be through the roof.



She just likes to buy for the buying sake. She's filling a void. It's funny because all the fat mukbangers on youtube seem to be doing the same thing, buying a lot of useless shit they never use, doing huge grocery shopping and then ordering fast food instead of cooking.


----------



## Crispy Chicken (May 30, 2018)

Eats a few fries and says she's getting full...wonder what else she ate but chose not to film...?

Chantal is so accustomed to eating in her car that she doesn't even need to look when she grabs her drink or when she puts it back in the drink holder. She does this in every car eating video.

She knows that she's gonna get flack for this meal and this is why she always feigns pains or a sudden family emergency for sympathy. If she has so much pain
1) why isn't she at the hospital and
2) the 3 binge meals she consumed after eating half a pizza on movie night should have been just excruciating!
Sorry not buying it, but I bet there's people in her life who will fall for it & she'll use it as a method to manipulate.

I'm guessing she watched her video, realized it wasn't philosophical enough with her 'melancholic state/bad mood & wanting to make a change in the world' so she threw in a bonus illness for extra sympathy (make sure all bases were covered).


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (May 30, 2018)

Captain Ahab said:


> She bought a ton of expensive healthy food a few days ago, and now she’s eating out at fast food joints. Her food budget must be through the roof.


There are so many ways Chantal could make this interesting.  Of course reducing her calories and losing weight would be entertaining.

But she could also approach this from an economic standpoint.  Lots of people, especially Millennials, are broke.  Showing how she lowers her food budget while losing weight would be such an awesome channel for a wide audience.

Which means she will continual to pay tons of money for unnecessary health food while eating fast food in her car, hemorrhaging money obscenely as she piles on more and more weight.  

I'd love for her to post receipts of how much this dance of the damned is costing her, from the workout clothes to the gym membership to the fast food trawls to the weird juice shit smoothies to her health food bills.  My inner accountant would just love to add all that shit up.  Then add in all clothes she has to buy to accommodate her increasing girth, all the cosmetics she uses to feel pretty because she's massively obese.  It is very expensive to be that fat and delusional.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (May 30, 2018)

navygreen said:


> Also, forgive me but I cannot understand her mumbling around 8:58? She says "I wish we had [???] , Amberlynn doesn't have that", anyone got any ideas?



She said "I wish we had central air, our building doesn't have that"


----------



## multiverse (May 30, 2018)

JadeyL said:


> lol at least she acknowledged it...?


According to the website, the burger is 390 calories without extra condiments added, not 320. She added more pickles at the very least; if she dropped the mayo it would be 310 calories. So where is she getting 320? No mayo, extra something?



And there's no way that was a small fry. And there's no way she didn't pig out again within the hour.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 30, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> hahahahaha



Zachary Michael brings nothing new to the table but the fact he openly makes fun of our fav lolcow makes me love him.
And his new intro? I can't wait for her claims that she's gonna (try to) sue his ass!

........ also, love Chantal's existential crisis @15:00 The girl can't lose a pound but she wants to change the world? K girl. *judging you à la Bibi*


----------



## Ellana (May 30, 2018)

Okay 3 minutes in - *oh look*! A random cat break!

How do people sit through this? Animals are adorable and all, but who wants to watch cats getting annoyed by a 400lb woman?

Between her lip smacking, giggling ticks, paranoid eyeballing, farting and burping, narcissism, jaw clicking, and exaggerated stories, her content is getting worse. And I swear the most weight that she's put on, the more prominent her jaw clicking has become. She was never as entertaining as Amberlynn, but Chantel was more tolerable in her earlier videos. Her videos rank lower than Eric because at least he has Rickie to offset his monotone voice and increasingly boring content.

Oh and now she aspires to be an activist? She wants to be a deep thoughtful person, but then gets sidetracked by a food advertisement? Hahahaha


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 30, 2018)

Ellana said:


> And I swear the most weight that she's put on, the more prominent her jaw clicking has become.



She chews so fucking much every day, her jaw probably has more mileage than a 92yo hooker.


----------



## fourshore (May 30, 2018)

a few things:

1. Can someone explain to me why she looks so HUGE when she's in her car? I don't get it. I remember reading here that she's like 5'1 (please correct me if I'm wrong) so how the fuck is her head almost hitting the top of her car? She makes everything around her look tiny - including the burger in her hand.

2. I don't believe for a second she had real "pain". Her whining about it was so fucking fake I was legit loling. Is she trying to make people believe that she doesn't eat "like that" every single day? Like, "oh my Gosh I haven't eaten such baaaaad food in so long that I have terrible pains from it. I really shouldn't indulge myself like that!" Bitch. Stop it.


----------



## Crispy Chicken (May 30, 2018)

fourshore said:


> 1. Can someone explain to me why she looks so HUGE when she's in her car? I don't get it. I remember reading here that she's like 5'1 (please correct me if I'm wrong) so how the fuck is her head almost hitting the top of her car?



Hmmm, I could be wrong but I'm gonna take a wild  guess. Maybe that her head hits the roof of the car because she's sitting on a lot of ass.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 30, 2018)

fourshore said:


> 1. Can someone explain to me why she looks so HUGE when she's in her car? I don't get it. I remember reading here that she's like 5'1 (please correct me if I'm wrong) so how the fuck is her head almost hitting the top of her car? She makes everything around her look tiny - including the burger in her hand.



I really hope someone can explain this! She dwarfs Peetz and Rina and I doubt they are shorter than her.


----------



## Hangrygorl (May 30, 2018)

multiverse said:


> And there's no way that was a small fry. And there's no way she didn't pig out again within the hour.



That's a regular fry from Bk.  I know that location specifically serves them in those those little bags, similar to Mcdonalds small fry. 

This is what the Canadian Bk Showed for calories, but I was looking at the nutrition info and it hasn't been updated since 2016


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 30, 2018)

By five minutes in she's already used four ketchup packets adding 80 calories to the meal if she managed to stop herself at four. She uses so much sauce and dip on everything and doesn't even attempt to figure that into her calorie count.

I can't believe she flat out lied about ordering a small fry while clearly showing us a regular fry container. She made such a fool out of herself lying about the sizes and calorie counts. Then she makes that comment and still can't manage to get the calories right? So much for logging the meal on My Fitness Pal, she clearly did not.


----------



## They_all_float (May 30, 2018)

Hangrygorl said:


> This is is what the Canadian Bk Showed for calories, but I was looking at the nutrition info and it hasn't been updated since 2016
> View attachment 461844


Been silently reading this thread for a while... but I just had to comment when I saw this one meal she had is 109 grams of carbohydrates?! A ketogenic athlete trainer has clients who don't exceed 100 grams of carbohydrates per DAY. Ketogenic. Athletes.


----------



## SodaLove (May 30, 2018)

She got a “hate” comment and didn’t delete it. She even liked it hahah


----------



## wheelpower (May 30, 2018)

Her fans really suck at their insult and comeback game


----------



## Faggot Gift (May 30, 2018)

At first I thought that TEE HEE was her trying to be cute then I thought it was her trying to troll us but I think it might actually be some kind of insane nervous tic I feel like we need to be collecting these videos so we have video evidence after she murders somebody


----------



## Chandra (May 30, 2018)

“I know ketchup is not good for you...”

She’s so fucking frustrating. I used to really wanna root for her but my gawd! Ketchup is not your problem, Chantel.


----------



## SodaLove (May 30, 2018)

Faggot Gift said:


> At first I thought that TEE HEE was her trying to be cute then I thought it was her trying to troll us but I think it might actually be some kind of insane nervous tic I feel like we need to be collecting these videos so we have video evidence after she murders somebody



At first I didn’t mind it cause i thought she didn’t do it that often but man was I mistaken. I can’t stand it now. Been thinking about making a video compilation of  just her “hehehs” but idk if I want to put myself trough that.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (May 30, 2018)

JadeyL said:


> At first I didn’t mind it cause i thought she didn’t do it that often but man was I mistaken. I can’t stand it now. Been thinking about making a video compilation of  just her “hehehs” but idk if I want to put myself trough that.


It would be appreciated for sure.


----------



## SodaLove (May 30, 2018)

Then I shall give it a go one of these days. 

She posted a link and discount code for that teami stuff she drinks and people aren’t liking it lol.


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (May 30, 2018)

She was completely faking the pain at the end! She does it every time she eats something "bad" on camera! Looked more like she was too stuffed from the arby's she got before the burger king and the dairy queen chili cheese dog and blizzard she got after. Pain...right! Lol. Keeps me laughing!


----------



## DongMiguel (May 30, 2018)

She's turning into Joey World Tour.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (May 31, 2018)

She's answering boring questions while sporting some tragic ass eyeliner.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (May 31, 2018)

DongMiguel said:


> She's turning into Joey World Tour.


I WISH! The difference between people like Joey and Chantal is that Joey tries (and often fails) to make his videos fun, and views their concept as an entertainment/informational product. "Mukbang" people like Chantal just drone on about their boring lives, and view the videos as an extension of their real personality (or in Chantal's case, their fictitious one). Bonus points for fake "narratives" such as weight-loss journeys.


----------



## YouTubeyStar (May 31, 2018)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> I WISH! The difference between people like Joey and Chantal is that Joey tries (and often fails) to make his videos fun, and views their concept as an entertainment/informational product. "Mukbang" people like Chantal just drone on about their boring lives, and view the videos as an extension of their real personality (or in Chantal's case, their fictitious one). Bonus points for fake "narratives" such as weight-loss journeys.



After being introduced to Joey from ppl here I am 99% sure he’s being extra fucking gross and hammy just for the camera. Chantal is just gross.

how is she still doing this. How does she not feel like she’s killing herself slowly and every bite is making it worse


----------



## mogmogdog (May 31, 2018)

https://youtu.be/rt_1ShQZOe8?t=8m3s

I wonder if the NA! noise she makes here as she'd picking the onions from her burger are another verbal tic, I've definitely heard it before in her videos when some aspect of her meal is unpleasant to her.

Also does anyone else remember that she said that if her cysts hadn't shrunk by May the 20th or around there that she would get the surgery? This was back in the beginning of April when she started her "life style change". I can't find the exact video, it may have been pulled but I'm certain she set that deadline for herself.


----------



## Imsosickofchantal (May 31, 2018)

Just lose the fucking weight.


----------



## Pizza Steve (May 31, 2018)

My favourite part of Chantal is how she obsessively reads these comments and not even an hour or so later she comments on her old videos something in relation to what was said here, like the calories in that BK meal.


----------



## Henessey (May 31, 2018)

Who else noticed she has edited out the weightloss illusion from her last two video description. Fried foods and sauces really is her kryptonite. She finally admitted that a major cause of her issues is too much time on her hands.
She is already at a health crisis and almost immobile to get a low end job, so I don't see her situation getting any better since she had given up her walks and the gym.  

I call bullshit on the pains. She always says she shouldn't  eat fast food,but in the same breath drives to get some. As someone who specializes in goggling up shitty nutrition write ups, one would think she would stay away from soy products because of her messed up hormones.

Her head bends in a weird way when she tries to see bits of food that fall on her shirt. That neck fat is expanding rapidly


----------



## Dovahshit (May 31, 2018)

Imsosickofchantal said:


> Just lose the fucking weight.





aaaand she changed it again.




successful if succes meant being a jobless, paranoid, morbid obese woman who cant keep her shit straight for 1 day


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 31, 2018)

JadeyL said:


> Then I shall give it a go one of these days.
> 
> She posted a link and discount code for that teami stuff she drinks and people aren’t liking it lol.



And she deleted all the negative comments. Wish I took a screenshot of them. No one called her names, but instead told her that the tea she is pushing is not for everyone, is basically a laxative & people should check with their doctor first.
But Chantal only likes asspats, so all of those comments were deleted.
One day someone will report her channel to you-tube for recommending garbage that may be harmful to some.

Chantal should have stopped at "I am dumbfounded"
Good God woman, either lose the weight or shut up about it. Every day it's something new, & every day she gets fatter.

How is gorging on Burger King going to reverse her health problems? Anyone ever ask her that? But the sycophants watching her keep cheering her on, even through failures & lies.
I still believe those cysts are a lie. Maybe long ago she had them, but now they are her crutch for sympathy. Chantal lives for praise & sympathy. Anyone who dares tell her the truth is labeled a hater.

She needs mental health help. There is something seriously wrong with her. Anyone so obsessed with you-tube that they spend hours a day going over comments while ignoring the fact they can't breathe because of all the fat -has mental problems.
How many times has she threatened to quit you-tube? About as many times as she's promised to lose weight.
Her life is a lie. Her life is a mess. Chantal needs intensive therapy from a professional, but thinks her (supportive) subscribers are enough to cure her food addiction. Sure. It's worked so far. LOL

I have to admit, that I find her freak outs amusing & the fact that each time she is on camera, she is fatter. Maybe she'll go to Arby's today. LOL



Crispy Chicken said:


> Eats a few fries and says she's getting full...wonder what else she ate but chose not to film...?
> 
> Chantal is so accustomed to eating in her car that she doesn't even need to look when she grabs her drink or when she puts it back in the drink holder. She does this in every car eating video.
> 
> ...



I didn't watch yet, but there is no way she showed all she ate. Remember when she came back from the movies after trying to convince us all that she didn't eat all her pizza & let him take it home? She then admitted that she stopped at 2 different fast food places & ordered meals from both. Chantal lies. This is the first thing everyone should remember.
I would bet anything that she ate the so-called vegan meal on camera & the buffalo chicken sandwich (that she loves) off camera.
And since I don't believe her cysts are real, the pain she had was a lie too. Just Chantal looking for some sympathy.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (May 31, 2018)

I'm sure the cysts do hurt. But I doubt they hurt as much as she claims. And even if they did? It's kind of hard to feel too bad for her. They're only still in there because she wants to do re.tarded woo woo stuff that's never going to change anything. She's chosen to keep them, she has to learn to deal with living with them.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 31, 2018)

electroconvulsivetherapy said:


> View attachment 462224
> successful if succes meant being a jobless, paranoid, morbid obese woman who cant keep her shit straight for 1 day



People making such comment just didn't realize how much of a liar she is. I used to root for her, I'm sure plenty of people here did as well. When it turned out to be all lies, realizing we lost lots of time and energy rooting for an obese troll who has no willpower, we started bitching. Also I must say I don't see THAT much bitching here. We may call her names for the lolz but most posts are focussing on facts (her poor diet,  real calories counting, or proofs she's lying) than plain names calling.

Also as said above, it's hard to be jealous of someone who has no life, no class, no friends, no career, no intimacy with her boyfriend, and who lies her life away trying to convince herself her life isn't all trash.


----------



## Babaloo (May 31, 2018)

She should be dumbfounded at how utterly predictable her addictive behaviour is and how she keeps repeating the same useless steps...only to have the same results. Insane.

I just saw an Indian American comedian joke about how people in the first world are spending all this fucking money on being vegan, like Chantal—but in India it’s just called poverty! So true. Jesus Christ...all she has to do is EAT AT HOME. How hard is that?? She has suggested following Raging Robert and he is doing amazingly well! By cooking at home—mostly. She could just make some rice and beans — and voila—done!! She JUST spent $120 on bullshit only to go out to Burger King the very next day!! Holy shit. Her inability to stay on task always surprises me. I mean, she fails faster and harder than I predict. 

She should be embarrassed at how ridiculous and psycho she seems with this pattern of resolve and failure and threats to leave YouTube and her cyst pain (which she does nothing about)...over and fucking over. 

I may get a “mad on the internet” for this post—but it’s the only place to vent!


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 31, 2018)

her subs are advising her to leave youtube for her own good:


----------



## fatloading (May 31, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> he subs are advising her to leave youtube for her own good:



Wonder how long she'll go on a break this time...


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (May 31, 2018)

Babaloo said:


> I just saw an Indian American comedian joke about how people in the first world are spending all this fucking money on being vegan, like Chantal—but in India it’s just called poverty! So true. Jesus Christ...all she has to do is EAT AT HOME. How hard is that?? She has suggested following Raging Robert and he is doing amazingly well! By cooking at home—mostly. She could just make some rice and beans — and voila—done!! She JUST spent $120 on bullshit only to go out to Burger King the very next day!! Holy shit. Her inability to stay on task always surprises me. I mean, she fails faster and harder than I predict.


This is a recurring issue in the most far-gone of cows (along with poor personal hygiene and home cleanliness) - an unwillingness to learn how to cook, even if it will save them countless thousands of dollars, improve their health, and be more convenient than travelling for takeaways. Even if they're unemployed and their entire day is spent being depressed on the computer, they still "don't have time" to learn.

Everybody likes pasta and ragu, chilli, etc - these meals are so comically easy to make to a very high standard that all you need to put effort into is following the process properly - it'll take a couple of cooks before you work out a great method. Then you leave it slow-cooking for a few hours (you could make 20 portions in one batch and freeze them) until you have something you can gorge on in huge portions just as much as fast food but is cheaper and better.

I think it's because they reach a level of such degeneracy that normal food is seen as beneath them, and that the alchemy of the hidden sugars and msg in fast food make them feel like they've found the treasure of the sierra madre or something.


----------



## C3PBRO (May 31, 2018)

I feel like I could make the comment "so much for ignoring the haters" on every single page of this thread, and on every single page it would be relevant.


----------



## Henessey (May 31, 2018)

fatloading said:


> Wonder how long she'll go on a break this time...


She is not going anywhere, it's her job guise. What's she gonna do with all that free time on her hands and plus she needs every penny she can get for her Burger King poutine. Her manic cycle is getting shorter. I foresee 2 things in her YT career, (1) either she completely loses her mind and throws herself off her balcony or (2) becomes HungryFatChick the Canadian version, having food orgasms on camera while gorging on large food portions and not giving a fuck. 

The only reason she calls her YT a job is because of the amount of time she spends online doctoring the comments.


----------



## Babaloo (May 31, 2018)

Is there some unspoken fatty rule that you can’t use a fucking napkin while stuffing messy food in your face??


----------



## JustSomeRando (May 31, 2018)

Chantal is so angry in that video. She keeps trying to cover it up with the hee hee but you can see she is seething.  The creepy  cat voice spilled over into this video . Honestly  I can imagine she waddles  around her apartment  having one sided conversations in the creepy voice.


----------



## Ungern (May 31, 2018)

What triggered this latest ragequit, what it Zachary Michael's video again?

And when will she understand that  "This is my channel, I can do what I want, so fuck you all!" is not an attitude that somebody who sees Youtube as their professional career can afford?


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 31, 2018)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Chantal should have stopped at "I am dumbfounded"



She should’ve stopped at “I am dumb.”


----------



## fourshore (May 31, 2018)

Babaloo said:


> Is there some unspoken fatty rule that you can’t use a fucking napkin while stuffing messy food in your face??



I don't know. There are countless things about Chantal that drives me crazy. #1 is the HEEHEE laugh, but a close runner up is the fact that she wipes her dirty ass greasy ass hands all over herself instead of using a napkin. On her shirt, her pants, etc. She is just so DIRTY.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Man vs persistent rat (May 31, 2018)

Maybe that is where their views are coming from - the fatasses are all watching each other. I'd imagine if they have even half the alt-accounts Chantal has, this could be a lucrative self-sustaining economy.


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 31, 2018)

JustSomeRando said:


> Chantal is so angry in that video. She keeps trying to cover it up with the hee hee but you can see she is seething.  The creepy  cat voice spilled over into this video . Honestly  I can imagine she waddles  around her apartment  having one sided conversations in the creepy voice.



Like an obese Gollum, Mc Donalds fry is her preeeecccciouussss


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 31, 2018)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 462483



Burger King & now Indian food. Not sure why she went (bulk) food shopping. I just read some of the comments from that announcement. I'm starting to believe many of them won't be happy until she has a heart attack.
But Chantal liked all those comments, so stuffing her face & gaining even more weight seems to be her goal. And I just knew that pain she experienced after her Burger King binge was a lie.
She's been eating garbage all along, & it shows. Fatter than ever.
The only honest thing she said? She is a hot mess. Emphasis on mess.

She isn't just copying Amber food for food, but soon pound for pound. She must be over 400 pounds by now & if she keeps gorging, 500 isn't that far off.
I thought I'd feel sorry to see her fail, but she is such a nasty person, I'm kinda enjoying it. I know she's a liar, so I sit back & just watch. I watch her get fatter & fatter while she lectures all of us on nutrition. LOL
This is fun.


----------



## Barbarella (May 31, 2018)

Her tics interest me. The “teehee” often comes out of nowhere, just when she’s transitioning from one thought to another. Doesn’t usually seem to indicate humor. 

She used to start her blog just with “hey guys” like a million bloggers. But once she did the,” hey Guys, hey guys, hey guys, hey” it seems she has to do it a lot. And it seems to me that it’s often the same number of repetitions, although I can’t watch frequently enough to count. 

Her eye movements are noticeably strange. It’s easy to interpret it as her not wanting people to see her eat in the car, but it’s at home too. 

And constantly growling at her cat and calling him “Sham” is super odd. We all kind of talk baby talk to our animals but not in this repetitive way. 

Somebody just noticed the “nah” word she uses when she doesn’t like something in her food, and it is weird. She said “nah, I forgot to ask for it without i onions, I don’t want onions.” Then paused and went Nah really loud, just a blurt. . 

Lots of these things seem to be uncontrollable blurts. 

I wonder if she has some form of OCD that causes this undeniably strange behavior and tics. 

If I could stand it, I’d go through her vlogs to check out her tics but I can’t stand watching people eat and she’s particularly gross. So I’ll just throw it out there- there may be other repetitive sounds and movements that she does and maybe it’s part of a compulsive disorder, which also could explain her food obsession.


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 31, 2018)

Barbarella said:


> Her tics interest me. The “teehee” often comes out of nowhere, just when she’s transitioning from one thought to another. Doesn’t usually seem to indicate humor.
> 
> She used to start her blog just with “hey guys” like a million bloggers. But once she did the,” hey Guys, hey guys, hey guys, hey” it seems she has to do it a lot. And it seems to me that it’s often the same number of repetitions, although I can’t watch frequently enough to count.
> 
> ...



 You forgot to mention the most disturbing one : "Shhh"


----------



## Mimo1945 (May 31, 2018)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> I WISH! The difference between people like Joey and Chantal is that Joey tries (and often fails) to make his videos fun, and views their concept as an entertainment/informational product. "Mukbang" people like Chantal just drone on about their boring lives, and view the videos as an extension of their real personality (or in Chantal's case, their fictitious one). Bonus points for fake "narratives" such as weight-loss journeys.


I have noticed that as well.  She also takes delight in stories where she's cruel to someone


----------



## fatloading (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## DongMiguel (Jun 1, 2018)

She gives a shit less and less and yet focuses more and more on her haters. 

haha sure Jan.


----------



## Poogtail (Jun 1, 2018)

I like that she’s embracing the fact she’s in the midst of some sort of manic episode in her thumbnail. She’s realized that most of her views are there for her mental breaks and general insanity and not her bullshitting through various fad diets.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 1, 2018)

It’s kind of sad that all of the time she spends doing her make-up are just for stuffing her fat face on camera. I figure she likes to do her make-up because, like eating, she can do it while remaining seated on her enormous ass.

She should just totally embrace being a fat pig and go for Divine level make-up because at this point she’s seriously doing the whole “lipstick on a pig” trope.


----------



## GoodLard (Jun 1, 2018)

Good morning from me - She's now live, winged eyes and all...


----------



## SodaLove (Jun 1, 2018)

Isn’t that... exactly what amberlynn ate in her Indian food mukbang a few days ago? Oh my god.


----------



## spicy cheesy ramen (Jun 1, 2018)

lol at her referring to herself as a celebrity in that Indian mukbang. fucking delusional


----------



## The hash slinging slasher (Jun 1, 2018)

JadeyL said:


> Isn’t that... exactly what amberlynn ate in her Indian food mukbang a few days ago? Oh my god.



That's exactly what I was just thinking.


----------



## JustSomeRando (Jun 1, 2018)

spicy cheesy ramen said:


> lol at her referring to herself as a celebrity in that Indian mukbang. fucking delusional



Ha Ha that was classic! She has a fan base and when she is the one who gets  out there and does while we hide. Hmmm  ok says the  unemployable, immobile, train wreck.


----------



## Gawdamit (Jun 1, 2018)

She said on her livestream she scratches and sniffs her body parts. Eeeewwww


----------



## Dovahshit (Jun 1, 2018)

man, she comes over as absolutely unhinged in this video, HEEHEE


----------



## Rabbit (Jun 1, 2018)

Here she is...like clockwork under Zachary's video.


----------



## Babaloo (Jun 1, 2018)

Nothing like a super spicy Indian meal to calm your stomach when you’re not feeling well. WTF??

I will say that the portion size (on camera) seemed more reasonable than usual. But the table manners...Oooph!! I still don’t get using a big tablespoon instead of a fork.

She is almost exclusively addressing haters now. And her mania while eating foods she enjoys will, no doubt, be followed by regret.
And Jesus...her need to like “You go, girl. Eat what you want!” comments is so fucking laughable. She forgets that SHE is the one trying to turn a serious, acute health issue around.

Whatever. Keep eating, Chantal. When you reach your 400 lb goal—don’t come crying to the haters!!


----------



## NQ 952 (Jun 1, 2018)

Why is it so hard for people to chew with their goddamn mouths closed?


----------



## Gawdamit (Jun 1, 2018)

She was making so many weird noises on livestream last night, I'm wondering if she's ADD/ADHD


----------



## Faggot Gift (Jun 1, 2018)

Bibi watching an anime lmao


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jun 1, 2018)

Just watched her on Hooktube, but feel like I just saw a video like this. She says the same things over & over.
Love when she says, 'I get mad' & is allowed to say whatever she likes -but somehow that doesn't apply to viewers. She thinks everyone who watches her, should love & praise her 24/7.
Once again she will ignore haters, but I guarantee she will spend most of her time online deleting comments she doesn't like.
And she continues to lie about her plant based (gag) eating. It's as if someone else is at Burger King gorging on whoppers & buffalo chicken, not her.

Almost spit out my coffee when she said she's a celebrity. LOL My God, she is delusional. Now I know for a fact everyone at the gym was indeed laughing at her as she bragged about her 'career.'

I left the sound on, but had to look away from the screen for most of this. Her constant touching her face, hair & wiping her nose, then pushing food onto her spoon, picking up olives or sucking on her fingers was making me sick.

She really is gross. No wonder Bibi completely ignores her.
Well, it's a Friday, but she never mentioned a weigh-in. Gee, can't imagine why. LOL

Edit to add: Just read the comments & have to ask, is there an eye doctor in the house? These people need to get their eyes checked.
Who tells a morbidly obese woman with bad skin & personal hygienic phobias that she looks beautiful?


----------



## RussianBlonde (Jun 1, 2018)

Also naan bread is made with milk and eggs. Shes only a vegan when it suits her.


----------



## foodiebloobie (Jun 1, 2018)

She's still due for one of her fake TMI storytimes.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Jun 1, 2018)

Gawdamit said:


> She was making so many weird noises on livestream last night, I'm wondering if she's ADD/ADHD


I can't stop thinking about the suggestion a few days ago of the potential for a supercut of every strange noise or mannerism she makes. It'd be like DSP's "How Not to Play" fan reuploads - it'd get more views than the average for her own videos. She will definitely DMCA that though.


----------



## Wilford Brimley (Jun 1, 2018)

fatloading said:


>


I like how she just really admitted to being a narcissist.  I mean, its obvious,  but good on her for actually admitting it.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Jun 1, 2018)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> I can't stop thinking about the suggestion a few days ago of the potential for a supercut of every strange noise or mannerism she makes. It'd be like DSP's "How Not to Play" fan reuploads - it'd get more views than the average for her own videos. She will definitely DMCA that though.



If someones bored they should make a music remix ( aka Sweet Brown kinda thing) with all the "tee hees" and "I said shhhh" and "beauty bite" with parts of video cutting to her living room workout she posted months ago and her gym waddle. 

This shit would be pure gold.


----------



## gingerlyf0101 (Jun 1, 2018)

Does anyone catch the random shout outs she does? It’s been in a few videos and in the middle of literally anything she says like “hi brandy” or something. I had to double check it wasn’t a live stream. Do you think she’s getting money or something from people?


----------



## wheelpower (Jun 1, 2018)

Her trainer(or someone pretending to be?) up in the Zachary Michael comments


----------



## Anna230760 (Jun 1, 2018)

gingerlyf0101 said:


> Does anyone catch the random shout outs she does? It’s been in a few videos and in the middle of literally anything she says like “hi brandy” or something. I had to double check it wasn’t a live stream. Do you think she’s getting money or something from people?



I think it's just inanimate objects she's named that she likes to randomly shout during her videos. the "Hi Brenda!" was in reference to the statue giraffe behind her, she's dubbed "Brenda."


----------



## Tammy (Jun 1, 2018)

Chantal calls out the Kiwis.


----------



## thejackal (Jun 1, 2018)

Wow, Chantal you fucking pig, exploiting her death for asspats and e-bucks on your channel.   What a feckless cunt.

@Null, you hear what she just said?  Chantal said make "the entire Kiwi Farms site about me I don't care".

I think she's begging for a featured thread, how about you?


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 1, 2018)

I am utterly shocked she didn't use a mukbang in her attempt to draw attention to this cause. She is so proud of herself, sitting there waiting for the asspats to come rolling in. She is sickening.


----------



## Norma_Desmond (Jun 1, 2018)

oh , what a vainglorious cretin! "Remembering Julie Terryberry" as if she knew her. 

And Chantal is the one to lecture everyone about bullying, the pig that "creates content" that is primarily about belittling and making  fun of her "lovers" and other better looking women, for the whole world to see.


----------



## SodaLove (Jun 1, 2018)

She literally didn't even know about it till someone posted this comment on her indian food mukbang.


It was made a few hours ago... so she immediatly decides to use this story to get attention and sympathy for herself? Pretty pathetic.


----------



## C3PBRO (Jun 1, 2018)

Maybe 5% of the video was "remembering terryberry" and the rest is her powerleveling and patting her own fat ass for not bullying others (lol ok). 

I know this video is hypocritical as fuck and it's tempting to get mad, but just remember to laugh instead. She's stupid.


----------



## fourshore (Jun 1, 2018)

. just when i thought she couldn't get anymore disgusting. a viewer tells her about this girl's suicide, and she quite literally immediately jumps at the chance to exploit it for her own gain. disgusting. vile. shameless. etc etc.


----------



## JustSomeRando (Jun 1, 2018)

Chantal using that losing brain cells quip again. She seems to have forgotten  how much she likes to make fun of people with disabilties and mental health  problems.  She even includes her own sister in that one remember?

Edit to add: let's not forget the guy who committed  suicide and Chantal left  a vile comment under his page. But it' ok she was just defending herself guize


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 1, 2018)

She pinned one of her own comments under the video - something about how this has nothing to do with KF having a page about her. I didn't save it and now it's been deleted, as usual. Anyone have it?


----------



## SodaLove (Jun 1, 2018)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> She pinned one of her own comments under the video - something about how this has nothing to do with KF having a page about her. I didn't save it and now it's been deleted, as usual. Anyone have it?



I saw it too but didn’t think to screencap it. Damn.


----------



## BeautyParlourBeast (Jun 1, 2018)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> She pinned one of her own comments under the video - something about how this has nothing to do with KF having a page about her. I didn't save it and now it's been deleted, as usual. Anyone have it?



I didn't save her reply but this is why she wrote it

 



Btw, I finally made an account here- thanks to her video. Good job, Chantal.

Edit: 1st post and I fxed up.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 1, 2018)

She deleted the first comment within two minutes of it being posted.


----------



## wheelpower (Jun 1, 2018)

Rightttttt this has nothing to do with your experience


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 1, 2018)

BeautyParlourBeast said:


> I didn't save her reply but this is why she wrote it.
> Btw, I finally made an account here- thanks to her video. Good job, Chantal.



Nice, thanks for saving it! Welcome to the farms. Does she really think anyone is going to believe that she's just so heartbroken over this girl and that it has nothing to do with her own KF page?


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Jun 1, 2018)

And now dozens of people will traipse over here with pitchforks and torches in hand, read Julie's thread, see what it was that made her a cow, see her interactions with us were wholly unrelated to her suicide, come read Chantal's thread, see the madness and spite documented within, and then Chantal lose, and sadly it won't be weight.


----------



## Babaloo (Jun 1, 2018)

The sad truth is that the posters here want nothing more than for her to succeed. As fucked up as that sounds—at the end of the day—we actually address concerns that SHE brings up in her videos and give tangible solutions. Which she doesn’t allow on her page because she wants everything to be rainbows. 

Here is a woman caught in a cycle that she seems genuinely unhappy about and makes that public in an open forum. Initially, many of us believed she would follow through with a significant lifestyle change...the first, second, even third time. Didn’t happen. 

So, we come here to discuss.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jun 1, 2018)

Tammy said:


> Chantal calls out the Kiwis.



I'm reporting that video Chantal put up. She has no right to exploit Julie for her own gain. 
And once again, Chantal lied.
In the beginning she says a subscriber tells her about Kiwi Farms & explains to her what it's about, but at 3:57 she says a one time friend posts here, or used to post here, but she (Chantal) hasn't been on here in a while.
So, which is it Chantal? 

She makes me sick. Placing blame on a particular site or person without all the facts can get her sued. Chantal needs to keep her channel focused on herself -not others.
She has no shame.


----------



## JustSomeRando (Jun 1, 2018)

JadeyL said:


> What guy?





The  name escapes  me  but he was stalking  Bjork. The video is still on YouTube.


----------



## weaselhat (Jun 1, 2018)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> I'm reporting that video Chantal put up. She has no right to exploit Julie for her own gain.
> And once again, Chantal lied.
> In the beginning she says a subscriber tells her about Kiwi Farms & explains to her what it's about, but at 3:57 she says a one time friend posts here, or used to post here, but she (Chantal) hasn't been on here in a while.
> So, which is it Chantal?
> ...


awww, I miss Julie.  I enjoyed reading of her antics. At least she didn't binge eat in her car all the fucking time.


----------



## ET 599 (Jun 1, 2018)

Indefensible.  

This website is populated by all types of individuals and goes back to the older days of the internet where anonymity and opinions were valued.  All types of people come here, be they trans, autistic, mentally ill, brown, white, black, female, whatever.  All that's done here is documentation and discussion, plus, you can always just turn the computer off.  Kiwifarms actively discourages people from doing anything outside of the site's walls.  This isn't 2008, where some high school bullies are leaving comments on your Xanga or shitting up your Myspace inbox with targeted hate.  This place is a community of misfit Steve Irwin types that just want to watch people in their natural habitats, nothing more.  As for Julie, no one should feel like they don't have a place in this world.  From what SHE posted PUBLICLY on the internet, she needed severe mental help and the fact that not one of her family members called her in for a 5150 and further evaluation is the bigger red flag in all of this.  

Her video is gross for two main reason.  The first being that you can't paint mentally ill people with this brush that they are somehow incapable of caring for themselves and will be driven to suicide by an internet forum, but in the same breath paint them as these beautiful, wonderful, magical people who can do absolutely no wrong.  The reason she does this is because it makes her feel better about her own situation.  As if her refusing to seek consistent therapy, admit her faults, and address her problems in a healthy, mature way, makes her some kind of person that is immune to criticism and ridicule.  Here's some news, mentally sick people are not these three legged dogs, stuck up in some adoption pen that no one wants.  They aren't these lepers that endure these constant slings and arrows every single day.  They're normal people that just get on with it.  They schedule their therapy appointments, they take their pills, they do the shit they know they have to do, because it pushes them closer to being healthy, happy, complete people.  Chantal makes videos like this, trying to defend herself, because she knows, deep, deep, DEEP, down, she's entire incapable of actually doing something about her situation and it fucking stings so bad.  So, she finds an easy scapegoat, one that people won't try to collect the facts about and look at in a neutral light, and goes to town because it'll satiate her enormous ego and it's so, SO easy.  It's easier to make a video saying ;___; uwuuuu suicide, then actually be a real inspiration and get help for your food addiction, anger problems, and depression.  (I won't deny that people on this site can be cruel or mean, but again, nothing about this site is targeted in anyway)

And that's the second thing.  Chantal claims she wants to be this inspirational, fantastic, wonderful person, but she does nothing to inspire or help other people.  Even a video about a suicidal 19 year old, Chantal manages to make it about herself.  She has this staggering ability to make EVERYTHING about herself.  She doesn't want to actually help people, she doesn't want to actually inspire them, she doesn't want to be a vegan, because if she did, she would.  She would call a therapist, meet with a dietitian, address the issues that cause her to fail over and over and over again.  She hides behind this facade of being real and raw and claiming to deal with her anxiety and her depression in an honest way, but she's nothing but a snake oil salesman.  There are TONS of creators on YouTube who actually address their issues in an honest way and are forthcoming about therapy, the steps to becoming healthier, etc. and it never comes off like they're in it for themselves.  Her whole channel is built around this faux celebrity status, this whole video is built around "oh , look at the wonderful thing Chantal is bringing attention too, omg Chanta' is so great, omg!"  But the reality couldn't be further from that.

Ultimately, that's the tragedy of channels such as Chantal and Amberlynn Reid.  They claim to be all of these things, they claim to want to inspire and help people, yet what they really care about is inflating their own egos so they can continue to float in the pools of their own self adulation.  Everything they could ever want is right at the tips of their fingers.  They could not only turn their lives around with diet, exercise, therapy, but they could grow their channels beyond their expectations by simply doing the hard work people so desperately want them to do.  

Mentally ill people do not constantly binge in their cars, go back and forth between being vegan and not, have literal temper tantrums on the internet, and do nothing to address their anger issues.  They put in the fucking work and get on with their lives, because that's what it's about, not buying fucking chickpea flour from some bulk store then scarfing down burger king the next day.  It's about introspection, self reflection, and having the knowledge and perspective to know that you don't have all the answers and that you aren't right all the time.  Until she accepts that, she'll continue to drown in the asspats of her 35k subscribers.  Enjoy it.


----------



## andywhorehol (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## kaiwaii (Jun 1, 2018)

You can tell Chantal doesn't have a single motherly bone in her body, hearing her say ''she was just 19. A kid'' made me chuckle a bit with her feigned saidness. So what Chantal? I know you don't care. 

The nitty gritty of the video comes back to CHANTAL feeling bullied by Kiwi Farms, not about the girl's suicide. She wants her youtube audience to feel angry at those bad, bad people.


----------



## Ellana (Jun 1, 2018)

Classy, she categorized the video as "entertainment"
Did she disable likes from the start or is this a new development?


----------



## SodaLove (Jun 1, 2018)

Ellana said:


> Did she disable likes from the start or is this a new development?



She's been doing that for a while now, since she started getting hate on her "weightloss journey"


----------



## ET 599 (Jun 1, 2018)

andywhorehol said:


> triggered whale alert



No, people are responsible for their own actions, even autistic, depressed people.  To state otherwise damages the cause you claim to care so vehemently about. 

The more people on YouTube (the biggest offender in my mind is Boogie, just because his install base is biggest) claim that people who are depressed, suicidal, or that have ptsd or are bipolar or whatever it is, have no agency over their own actions, the more I roll my eyes.  If I dump a bullet in my skull tomorrow, I'm the only one that pulled the trigger.  If you refuse to seek help for your problems consistently throughout your life, you're the only person you have to blame.  (This is obviously not including people who are actually dealing with real forms of psychosis or have massive breaks from reality, just fyi)  However you feel about suicide, whether you believe it's selfish or you believe that everyone has the right to take themselves out when things become to much to handle, to deny that mentally ill people have agency over themselves and their lives is so, so, SO, god damn insulting. 

My man, the gold Bender @C3PBRO, says to just laugh, and they are completely right.  But to be honest,  it's hard not to A-log her.


----------



## Ellana (Jun 1, 2018)

JadeyL said:


> She's been doing that for a while now, since she started getting hate on her "weightloss journey"



Whoops. I've been watching her on hooktube for too long



ThisWillBeFun said:


> That was for my benefit.
> She deleted my comment & blocked me almost as soon as I put it up.



How do you know when she deletes your comment? Will it disappear when you try to view the page?


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jun 1, 2018)

Ellana said:


> Whoops. I've been watching her on hooktube for too long
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know when she deletes your comment? Will it disappear when you try to view the page?



When I sign out of you-tube & check the comments, my comment is gone. She wrote that within a few minutes of my comment, then deleted it & blocked me.




 
And for new contributors here, don't let Chantal fool you. This is a comment she left on a video where the guy killed himself.
Was he a great guy? No. But after he committed suicide, this was her comment. Chantal is a phony only looking out for herself.


----------



## andywhorehol (Jun 1, 2018)

triggered x2


----------



## crunchysalty (Jun 1, 2018)

She killed herself because of her p.o.s boyfriend you fat fuck. Just like you are w food. Keep stuffing your face w those maws.


----------



## thejackal (Jun 1, 2018)

The same Internet culture that Kiwi Farms sprung out of is the same Internet culture that F-List E-Celebs like Chantal exploit for their monetary gain.  So it's a bit hypocritical to complain about a "haydur" site when you're collecting a paycheck running a trainwreck Youtube account.  You take a giant dump and the flies are going to circle.


----------



## SodaLove (Jun 1, 2018)

She disabled comments out of respect for Julie and her family, guys. Not because she's getting too many hate comments to handle, not at all.

Let's patiently wait for her new freak-out in the community tab of her channel... followed by a mukbang.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Jun 1, 2018)

Oh, she deleted the video?  Thas's a shame.  I seriously wanted Chantal's asspatters to come over here and view Julie's thread.  

See her gaping asshole pics posted after Mike literally ripped her up. See the bruises on her body and especially her neck after brutal sex with Mike and others. See her really upsetting nudes featuring her inserting all sorts of bizarre objects up herself.  Read about how her father fucked her head up but good so that the kid had no idea when she was able to eat or permitted to shower and understand how that led to disturbing food hoarding and an inability to keep herself clean. Absorb the absolute mess of her mother's life as the woman basically foisted her children off on the state and other relatives.  Check out the allegations that her brother raped her.  Sympathize with her elderly foster mother who was at a loss of what to do with Julie.  Rage as Mike stole all the money she saved while lying that he planned to move in with her eventually.  Then wonder why Chantal decided to leave out all that Julie suffered from the people in her life and make us responsible for her suicide all because we think Chantal will be too fat to walk on her own soon.

I'm really disappointed her fans have lost this chance to view into the mind of their fatty inspiration.  No worries, though.  Perhaps Chantal can find a way to make us responsible for Lindsay's foray into attempted mass murder but maybe not - she's way less sympathetic and was thin so fuck that, right Chantal?


----------



## RussianBlonde (Jun 1, 2018)

JadeyL said:


> What guy?




Ricardo Lopez. Bjork's stalker who committed suicide on camera and the video of it and his final hours when he spiralled down into madness is still on youtube. Anyone whos seen it would recognize immediately that the guy was severely mentally ill. Chantal commented under his suicide video with "good riddance piece of shit" or something like that. Screenshot of it is in this thread somewhere if you're ever bored enough to go through it.



andywhorehol said:


> triggered whale alert




Whooooooo, dammmm guuurl, she angry.



thejackal said:


> The same Internet culture that Kiwi Farms sprung out of is the same Internet culture that F-List E-Celebs like Chantal exploit for their monetary gain.  So it's a bit hypocritical to complain about a "haydur" site when you're collecting a paycheck running a trainwreck Youtube account.  You take a giant dump and the flies are going to circle.



 Precisely. But as nother Kiwi poster mentioned in a different thread, the competition is fierce on You Tube and being a trainwreck in 2018 isnt enough any more. People get bored easily and they want to see you doing more and more crazy shit. She better saves the money from these pay checks cos they are gonna stop coming soon. She's getting boring.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 1, 2018)

Babaloo said:


> The sad truth is that the posters here want nothing more than for her to succeed. As fucked up as that sounds—at the end of the day—we actually address concerns that SHE brings up in her videos and give tangible solutions. Which she doesn’t allow on her page because she wants everything to be rainbows.
> 
> Here is a woman caught in a cycle that she seems genuinely unhappy about and makes that public in an open forum. Initially, many of us believed she would follow through with a significant lifestyle change...the first, second, even third time. Didn’t happen.
> 
> So, we come here to discuss.



Speak for yourself, I’m here to watch a nasty,morbidly obese, lying narcissist make a fool of herself and eat herself to immobility while giving haughty nutrition advice to others.

 If she actually gets her act together (lol!) and starts to lose weight I’ll lose interest. I’m in this thread for the entertainment value of an absurd 400 LB trainwreck broadcasting herself.


----------



## FUUUDYBUUUTYYY (Jun 1, 2018)

DUDE WTFFFFFFF?! this woman is batshit, I always have to take a break from Chantal for a few days because it's literally so repetitive day to day, with the back and forth, weightloss/binge cycle, that I can't stand it. But  what the hell is this b.s?  I think it's laughable how she paints all kiwis as hateful "sick" people. This is a slight powerlevel here, but I'm a perfectly happy socially adjusted adult, the only person I have ever felt the need to "hate on" on the internet, is Chantal. The fact that she is trying to say that kiwi farms is a group of people who don't care about  or actually incited pushing another person to suicide is disgusting. And as expected she deletes the video... "out of respect" LOL ya right bish. As if she has a respectable bone beneath all that flubber. What a freaking joke XD. Carry on my fellow kiwis, you are winners to me


----------



## wheelpower (Jun 1, 2018)

It's pretty hilarious that the nickname she came up for us is "kiwi fuckers" ohhh good one! You sure got us!


----------



## mogmogdog (Jun 1, 2018)

why does she keep shooting herself in the foot? she has literally mentioned once a video for the past year that she's NEVER GONNA MENTION THE HATERS OR LET THEM INFLUENCE HER EVER AGAIN!!! and here she goes and shows that all she really cares about is one upping people and being in the right. She didn't even know about Julie until one of the comments mentioned her yesterday and here she is acting like the expert on this girl's life story and circumstances leading to her death.
If all she did was make obnoxious mukbangs and plus sized vlogs or w/e noone would even really care and there probably wouldn't be a thread here. But as it is she's creating her own storm of drama by constantly trying to justify her actions and being passive aggressive (or just plain aggressive tbh).


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jun 1, 2018)

Julie was very unwell. She'd been abandoned by her family ( "Grandma" was in fact not a blood relative of hers), she had an abusive and a manipulative boyfriend, and she got absolutely no help for what were clearly a plethora of mental illnesses. After the initial shock and a little chimping out, Julie didn't really care about us. She'd tell us to fuck off once and a while, but she kept on being the Shed Princess we all fell in love with. Chantal could learn a thing or two about how Julie handled being featured her. Despite being crazy as shit, she didn't lurch into a manic episode where she rapid fired off videos about how much she didn't care about the haters and how she was going to do something impossible (i,e lose 200 pounds while binging every night). Julie just _actually didn't care about the haters_ and kept caking on makeup and failing to understand how cheese worked. I was legitimately said when Julie killed herself. No one would be sad if Chantal did the same.


----------



## SodaLove (Jun 1, 2018)

She's gotta be deleting comments on that post of her deleting the Julie video out of respect. There's only 4 comments, all of them "supportive" and she has liked them all.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Jun 1, 2018)

JadeyL said:


> She's gotta be deleting comments on that post of her deleting the Julie video out of respect. There's only 4 comments, all of them "supportive" and she has liked them all.


By the time I looked, she had purged literally every non-praising comment from the original video (scrolled through almost 100 to check), so she's definitely wearing her army boots at the moment.


----------



## Botched Tit Job (Jun 1, 2018)

Now the real question is... was that video monetized?


----------



## Princess Ariel (Jun 2, 2018)

People who are bullied at school and online kill themselves all the time. 
The only reason Chantal is even AWARE of this girls existence outside her 400lb bubble  is because of a comment on one of her videos. 
She would not have made a video memorializing some random person a commenter said killed themselves. It was an opportunity to sick her fans on kiwi farms and simultaneously virtue signal to them.  
That’s how salty she is over her “haters” or anyone that doesn’t shower her in compliments.


----------



## DongMiguel (Jun 2, 2018)

She made the video to profit off someone's death. Does anyone know if the video had ads attached to it? Chantal doesn't give two shits about this girl. It's a disgusting and vile grab for attention.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 2, 2018)

She's up at 3am her time monitoring comments again. Here are some gems:



Spoiler: She's coming for KF











Spoiler: She's the only one that cares. We're just obsessed with her.











Spoiler: Her fans are compassionless and accusatory.











Spoiler: Someone is doing voodoo against us. TEE HEE









Edit: In the time it took me to post this she has deleted everything on her Community tab up until three months ago.


----------



## Dovahshit (Jun 2, 2018)

you know, before this she was already despicable, but now? 
she has really outdone herself, the only thing she is good at is digging her own.grave deeper and deeper. 

good riddance you fat toilet brush. 



: c


----------



## JustSomeRando (Jun 2, 2018)

Utterly brilliant. While  Chantal has a very predictable  cycle exactly what crazy thing she will say or do alway comes as a surprise.  I can't  wait  to see her reach a new low.


----------



## Ungern (Jun 2, 2018)

Backup: https://my.mixtape.moe/ecrgij.mp4

Really amazing, it'll be hard to reach a new low after this. In Chantal's own words: this deserves awareness.


----------



## weaselhat (Jun 2, 2018)

JadeyL said:


>


Julie's family didn't gaf about her.  If Chantal wasn't just doing this for her own asspats she would know this. Well, her grandma did care for her, but not anyone else. If memory serves me correctly, some kiwifarms members actually tried to get her family to intervene when Julie seemed to be going off the rails at the end, but not one of them did a fucking thing to help her.  And yes, she killed herself because of her boyfriend who obviously didn't gaf about her either.

Chantal needs to OWN her bullshit.  If you have enough balls to post all this stuff,  then, do not remove it five seconds later. Doing this just makes you look like a flake, oh wait.  ETA: But, with that being said, this is the very reason I find her so  entertaining.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jun 2, 2018)

I would bet anything she got a notice from You-Tube about that video (I wasn't the only one who reported it) & that is why she took it down.
Remember, Chantal is a liar.

All she did last night was delete comments as quickly as she could. I'm guessing some of them scared her. Her impulsiveness is going to get her sued.

Carry on Chantal, but tread lightly. False accusations will land YOU in trouble one day. Count on it.

Up all night commenting, accusing, blocking, deleting & justifying her behavior must make Burger King very happy. You know she  hit their drive-thru hard.
How does one type while holding a Whopper?


----------



## SodaLove (Jun 2, 2018)

She’s still defending  the video on her last mukbang


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 2, 2018)

People do care. They just don’t want to hear about it from some bottom-of-the-barrel YouTuber who wants to exploit it for views.


----------



## Gawdamit (Jun 2, 2018)

Oh lord, a tree hugging liberal crybaby boohoo


----------



## JustSomeRando (Jun 2, 2018)

If the comments on the video continue  under the mukbang video  will she delete that one as well?  Let' give it five more minutes and see


----------



## Pizza Steve (Jun 2, 2018)

I'm not sure why she thinks we're bullying her. We haven't said anything that she hasn't done or said herself.


----------



## Gawdamit (Jun 2, 2018)

Keep letting her put her fat foot in her big mouth and watch her destroy her own channel. I've seen it happen before. I can't wait for that day


----------



## Wtf (Jun 2, 2018)

Hi.  First time poster, long time lurker, never a fan, saw thru Chantal from the start. I'm always so grossed out by her.  Thought I'd leave this here. Yw


----------



## Fresh Grown Breasts (Jun 2, 2018)

weaselhat said:


> Julie's family didn't gaf about her.  If Chantal wasn't just doing this for her own asspats she would know this. Well, her grandma did care for her, but not anyone else. If memory serves me correctly, some kiwifarms members actually tried to get her family to intervene when Julie seemed to be going off the rails at the end, but not one of them did a fucking thing to help her.  And yes, she killed herself because of her boyfriend who obviously didn't gaf about her either.


A couple of people on here phoned the police to get a welfare check on Julie during one of her online suicide threats.

This has disgusted me far more than anything else has done. No point getting angry, Chantal is pathetic, but her spiteful nature is just grotesque. She’s bitter, nasty, and vindictive.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Jun 2, 2018)

I've enjoyed reading Chantal's strawman arguing tactics. She defends herself like a hystrionic on LiveJournal circa 2004?

--People ask why she discussed Julie's memory, a reasonable question since Chantal did not know her or otherwise have an anti-bullying or suicide prevention angle in her vlogs.
"well excuse me for being the only person who cares about this poor girl and suicide in general you must be a shitty person for not caring about Julie so fuck off for being so awful."

Yup, Chantal is the only remaining force of moral decency left on YouTube.

Maybe she will focus on Kadee Konstantino next.  Because surely no one can possibly care about munchies and drugs addicts overdosing so much as Chantal.  She is truly god's greatest angel of raising awareness without an ounce of self-awareness.   

I hope the strain of carrying the world on her back doesn't make her engage in a five stop car binge, the poor thing.


----------



## ruskayakatiusha (Jun 2, 2018)

Geez, finally this thread is starting to look interesting
Watching a boring fatty getting even fatter may sound appealing for some fetishists, but watching a meltdown of a pissed, revenge seeking fatty?
That's some next level entertainment


----------



## RussianBlonde (Jun 2, 2018)

She seems shocked that even Muddy has turned against her.


I wonder what is she going to do now, the video has been re-uploaded on youtube, people are turning against her, she can't escape this. She'd have to probably hire a PR team to have this shit show fixed.


----------



## Crispy Chicken (Jun 2, 2018)

I'm disgusted even more than ever, this is a new low for Chantal and I didnt think she could go any lower!

Wonder where her moral compass was when Chantal profited off of videos she made of missing or murdered people as she stuffed her gluttonous gob, while her YouTube money rolled in.  Or her own story-time videos of Chantal herself bullying/threatening others, for entertainment and money. So disrespectful for victims and their families/loved-ones.

I previously recall reading a post here (possibly made by @manicunt ?) once reference very briefly how Chantal would get humour from people dying during 911 calls!

Don't even get me started on her treatment of her own sister!


manicunt said:


> Her sister is a sweet girl, wouldn't hurt a fly. She grew up with Chantal telling her she was ugly and dumb. We would be eating and watching movies and this poor kid would sit at a chair by the doorway where she couldn't even see the screen bc Chantal wouldn't let her sit beside us on the couch.




And now she wants to be the heroic poster girl for people who are bullied? Fucking ironic!


----------



## SodaLove (Jun 2, 2018)

She probably just woke up and goes straight to "deal" with these hate comments lol


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 2, 2018)

A continuation of the comments in the previous post:





Still talking to herself on the same comment thread 20 minutes later.

Also, what exactly was the point of the "comment I made a year and a half ago" tidbit? The Terryberry page on the forum was closed two years ago. \
I love how Chantal has re-written history to make it seem like Julie was bullied to death instead of the victim of an abusive spouse. How respectful is it to Julie to randomly shout on the internet that she died because of cyberbullying?


----------



## RussianBlonde (Jun 2, 2018)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> A continuation of the comments in the previous post:
> 
> View attachment 463685
> 
> ...




Because this is how Chantal does research. She believes anything as long as its beneficial to her somehow.


----------



## SodaLove (Jun 2, 2018)

I like how we are sad for "stalking" her comments ... yet everytime she gets a comment kissing her ass she immediately clicks like. I've seen people on here post screencaps of her liking comments with the time-stamp saying they were posted just a minute ago. Also how does she know we are talking about her comments if she never comes here? hahah.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 2, 2018)

In one breath she wants to give back to the world by spreading awareness of cyberbullying. In the next breath she is making fun of another youtuber's subscriber count and telling them "no one gives a shit about [you]". But it's us farmers who need a hobby and need help ASAP.


----------



## SodaLove (Jun 2, 2018)

I think she deleted the comments posted above. I don't see them anymore.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 2, 2018)

JadeyL said:


> I think she deleted the comments posted above. I don't see them anymore.


And THAT is why we stalk the comments. To have evidence of the horrible things she says before she inevitably deletes them. That way anyone who believes her lies can see the truth.


----------



## SodaLove (Jun 2, 2018)

More comment stalking while we're at it. Posted by Chantal's request (:




Those are from a reupload of the Julie video.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Jun 2, 2018)

I was just trying to leave a comment and suddenly...



 

Refreshed the page, and they are now disabled.


----------



## JustSomeRando (Jun 2, 2018)

She disabled the comments under the Indian food video. She can't  keep up with onslaught of comments on there even though she must be pedal to the metal....oops I mean thumb to mouse.


----------



## weaselhat (Jun 2, 2018)

looks like her damage control is disabling comments to her videos. I haven't looked at all of them but it looks like it is more than just the Indian food video.  Which of course will last five minutes before she makes a video saying she's going to ignore the haters and then continue talking for 20 minutes about how the haters do not affect her.  ETA: her may 28th video can still have comments. I guess she is having to go through one at a time and set them or she is so stupid she thinks people won't go to old videos and comment.


----------



## SodaLove (Jun 2, 2018)

I clicked her other latest videos out of curiosity and the comments are disabled too. Is she doing this for every video?


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Jun 2, 2018)

JadeyL said:


> I clicked her other latest videos out of curiosity and the comments are disabled too. Is she doing this for every video?


Comments are still enabled on her most recent health food haul. She's probably working on a new video or writing up some screed as we speak. Or she's checking up on this thread.


----------



## Ungern (Jun 2, 2018)

ruskayakatiusha said:


> Geez, finally this thread is starting to look interesting
> Watching a boring fatty getting even fatter may sound appealing for some fetishists, but watching a meltdown of a pissed, revenge seeking fatty?
> That's some next level entertainment


You're in for a treat! These rage-filled meltdowns, complete with psychotic lashing out even at her supporters and then later panicked damage control, they are a regular thing with Chantal. And they have considerably increased in number and frequency lately. Let's see how long it takes this time till she announces a break/leaving Youtube, only to return hours later and declare that she'll completely ignore all haters from now on.


----------



## fourshore (Jun 2, 2018)

Why does she keep mentioning that she was autistic over and over again? Is she implying that if a "regular" 19 year old girl killed herself, it wouldn't be as bad or tragic? if she really gave a shit about this Julie person, she wouldn't mentioning her age, autism, kiwi farms, etc etc etc over and over and over again. She would strictly be talking about someone losing their life. 

I watched the full video as I was only able to stomach maybe the first 2 minutes the first time around, and I've honestly never been so disgusted by her. She is a heartless, horrible person. That whole video was just her talking about herself - just using the subject of this girl's suicide as a cover up. She's disgusting.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Jun 2, 2018)

oh boy....


----------



## another day another binge (Jun 2, 2018)

Just by seeing title of her video I knew that this bitch will use thread about Julia to make herself look like an angel. 
This shitstorm is propably the most interesting thing in her life ever, she will remember it even better than her incredibly funny farting stories! What a life. 30 something years old woman with nothing and no one that lurks on some closed threads on kiwi farms just to pat her fat ass on how good she is. Maybe finally she will loose some weight after all this clicking at 'delete comment' button


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jun 2, 2018)

It would be a shame if someone let Mike know Chantal is trying to make money off his dead punching bag girlfriend. I'd love to watch that rageaholic troon get in an e-slap fight with Chantal.


----------



## andywhorehol (Jun 2, 2018)

what fatty doesnt realize is the more she restricts communication in the comments the more people are gonna come here


----------



## NervousSideEye (Jun 2, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> oh boy....



Did YouTubeDrama's channel get taken down? I can't find it, or any of their videos. Maybe Chantel's report barrage worked...


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 2, 2018)

Just to think she was so proud of herself several hours ago as she was uploading her vid, thinking of how great everyone would think she is, how they would all rally up again KF and be on her side. The Kiwi Fuckers would be awed at the the many, many people backing Chantal and singing her praises. They would realize they were wrong all along and beg for her forgiveness.

But nope, yet again she's stuck in her bed or at her desk, alone, as usual. BiBi doesn't care. Rini doesn't care. Peetz doesn't care. Grandma doesn't care. She is utterly alone in this world and instead of trying to be a good person and better herself, all she does is lie, and whine, and eat, and rage, and create more garbage. Sigh, the life of a celebrity.


Edit:


NervousSideEye said:


> Did YouTubeDrama's channel get taken down? I can't find it, or any of their videos. Maybe Chantel's report barrage worked...


Nope, it's right here: https://youtu.be/lHLOkRG2FYk


----------



## RussianBlonde (Jun 2, 2018)

NervousSideEye said:


> Did YouTubeDrama's channel get taken down? I can't find it, or any of their videos. Maybe Chantel's report barrage worked...



i think this is the new channel, i cant find the old one either, this one has only one video and they say they deleted their old channel:


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Jun 2, 2018)

andywhorehol said:


> what fatty doesnt realize is the more she restricts communication in the comments the more people are gonna come here


So true. Once upon a time, Amberlynn disabled her comments and that's how I found this lovely place. That was back when she only had about 200 pages in her thread. 

Speaking of which, I love how Chantel compares the number of pages in her thread to Julia's, like we're supposed to be impressed that she also has about 200 pages.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Jun 2, 2018)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Just to think she was so proud of herself several hours ago as she was uploading her vid, thinking of how great everyone would think she is, how they would all rally up again KF and be on her side. The Kiwi Fuckers would be awed at the the many, many people backing Chantal and singing her praises. They would realize they were wrong all along and beg for her forgiveness.
> 
> But nope, yet again she's stuck in her bed or at her desk, alone, as usual. BiBi doesn't care. Rini doesn't care. Peetz doesn't care. Grandma doesn't care. She is utterly alone in this world and instead of trying to be a good person and better herself, all she does is lie, and whine, and eat, and rage, and create more garbage. Sigh, the life of a celebrity.



 She thought people were going to be outraged and petition to Donald Trump and Just Trudeau to close KF. And she'd be the hero who started this revolution, YouTube's very own Che Guevara. I rewatched her video and its funny how bad her acting is, she's trying to look so shocked and emotional and outraged when it's obvious she just wants her asspat army to go after Kiwis (just like she asked them to report HealthNut channel and some others). She's like Kim Jong Un of mukbangers.


----------



## andywhorehol (Jun 2, 2018)

#endpiggy


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 2, 2018)

I don't think she'd even be able to manipulate her girth in such a way that she'd fit in a plane seat.


----------



## weaselhat (Jun 2, 2018)

andywhorehol said:


> #endpiggy


lolcows everywhere. ROFL!  reporting her to a US govt. tip line.  that is hilariously lolcow worthy.


----------



## SodaLove (Jun 2, 2018)

I'm surprised she hasn't made a new post about any of this drama. Could it be because she has very little support left? and everytime she makes a post about "the haters" I always see more and more peoeple get fed up with her. Like that Muddy person. He/she would always support Chantal and people even tought it was Chantal on one of her fake accounts but guess not.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jun 2, 2018)

JadeyL said:


> I'm surprised she hasn't made a new post about any of this drama. Could it be because she has very little support left? and everytime she makes a post about "the haters" I always see more and more peoeple get fed up with her. Like that Muddy person. He/she would always support Chantal and people even tought it was Chantal on one of her fake accounts but guess not.


If she was smart she'd just give up on the comments section and let it descend into madness like Amber has done. She could make a private Discord for her few legitimate supporters and interact with them there. That's never going to happen though, her ego is too large to allow it.


----------



## SodaLove (Jun 2, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


>


----------



## DongMiguel (Jun 2, 2018)

Chantal 100% brings all this on herself. If she was just a rando mukbanger who told stories and ate a shit-ton of food, yeah, we might laugh but she'd be in the same realm as Hungry Fat Chick - a sorry soul who, ultimately, doesn't bother anyway and basically, even in her videos, keeps to herself. But that's not Chantal. The difference is that she turned into a AL wannabe and started getting on her fucking high horse and acting like she was Queen God of the Mukbangs. That's when things turned away from her. I mean, I feel sorry for Hungry Fat Chick because she seems to live a fucking depressing life ... but she seems nice enough. She doesn't poke shit that she shouldn't. She doesn't proclaim to be knowledgeable in stuff she knows she isn't. She just sits in front of a camera and eats.

Chantal can dish it out but she can't take it. She expects everyone to play nice, to not critique her bullshit or to call her out on her lies and yet her whole channel is filled with her hate-filming people from her past, her fucking handyman, random people she sees in line minding their own business and other people she deems not socially acceptable enough. Hell, she even threw shade at her own fucking sister. If Chantal was that goddamn concerned about bullies, she wouldn't be a bully herself. And there's multiple videos of her being a complete twat to people and 'tee-heeing' about it - like the girl in elementary school who pooped her pants and Chantal mercilessly mocked and laughed over, calling her 'poopy pants'. 

She's an awful human being. There is nothing redeeming about Chantal. I can say at least Hungry Fat Chick, all her oddities aside, seems like a decent person at least. Even Kandy Foxx, who's a tank, seems to be okay enough. But Chantal is a total bitch and no, calling her that, isn't bullying. It's stating fact.


----------



## Crispy Chicken (Jun 2, 2018)

I want to thank the kiwi posters who actually informed me/us in this thread of Julie's personal tragic struggles (something Chantal failed to research or even mention in her self-serving video of the poor woman). Exploiting a victim of suicide for personal gain is utterly revolting, almost bordering on a Logan Paul level!


----------



## Faggot Gift (Jun 2, 2018)

I wonder if she bothers Bibi in the middle of anime night complaining about this retarded shit or if she's realized yet that he doesn't care


----------



## Youtubedrama (Jun 2, 2018)

Hello. This is YouTubeDrama channel. 

If you guys have any old deleted saved videos of Chantal (especially you @RodgerMan81 - you had some good mixes) can you upload anywhere and PM me the link and I will repost them on my new channel.

Kind regards,

YouTubeDrama


----------



## They_all_float (Jun 2, 2018)

So Chantal said "...is it a bad thing that I want all of you exposed for the horrible shit you do to people?" But Lolcows are the ones doing horrible shit to themselves and the people around them, kiwis just talk about it. I guess it's just easier for them to shoulder the blame.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Jun 2, 2018)

They_all_float said:


> So Chantal said "...is it a bad thing that I want all of you exposed for the horrible shit you do to people?" But Lolcows are the ones doing horrible shit to themselves and the people around them, kiwis just talk about it. I guess it's just easier for them to shoulder the blame.


Whatever it takes to give her the energy to keep squeezing into the car for her fast food trips I guess. Perhaps she needs the drama to give a reason to self-medicate with more food to make the pain go away. It's not only a poor understanding of nutrition and lack of anything going on in her life that causes her to be obese, it's one of many negative inevitable outcomes of her pathological lying and narcissism. If she wasn't a drama-seeking lardarse she would be a drama-seeking drug addict or career fraudster. Perhaps early in life if she suppressed these character flaws or had people around her who punished her for exhibiting them she may have turned out differently, but you can't course-correct this train-wreck any more.


----------



## SodaLove (Jun 2, 2018)

Found this in an old video. I looked trough old pages of this thread and didn't see it. Sorry if it was posted before.

Teenage Chantal. At first I thought she looked kindaaaaaaaaa cute but it's hard to separate her face from her shitty actions so I was like yeah nevermind.





No improvement


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 2, 2018)

Great find! Which vid was it in?


----------



## kaiwaii (Jun 2, 2018)

Weird how she never had the widows peak hairline as a teenager. She was cute though, not only has she gotten fatter but she's also gotten uglier as an adult. Her features have become distorted, her once lovely facial ratio has become stretched out of capacity giving her an awkward oblong face shape instead.


----------



## SodaLove (Jun 2, 2018)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Great find! Which vid was it in?







Picture is at 8:10


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jun 2, 2018)

Now I believe the stories about her thot adventures even less. She was a plain fatty, at best.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Jun 2, 2018)

A few years ago it was possible to see elements of perfectly decent-looking facial features drowning in there (from select angles), but those would be hard to get back then, and impossible now. She has a mild Monica Lewinsky vibe in that teenage pic, wouldn't be surprised if she was a thot.


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (Jun 3, 2018)

Eric’s vlog.


----------



## NervousSideEye (Jun 3, 2018)

foodbeautypastashrimps said:


> View attachment 464107
> 
> Eric’s vlog.



It's been said here before, but this woman needs a new hobby. Shit, even Hamber and Necky color to help pass the time. Chantel needs to find something to do that doesn't involve harassing people on YouTube.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 3, 2018)

She already looks gigantic in that picture. We now know that she was always in denial and none of those men ever gawked at her.


----------



## Asperchewy (Jun 3, 2018)

JadeyL said:


> Found this in an old video. I looked trough old pages of this thread and didn't see it. Sorry if it was posted before.
> 
> Teenage Chantal. At first I thought she looked kindaaaaaaaaa cute but it's hard to separate her face from her shitty actions so I was like yeah nevermind.
> 
> ...


"Fat & Shitty, Fat & Shitty never changes." -Fallout 760 pounds


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 3, 2018)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> She's up at 3am her time monitoring comments again. Here are some gems:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sixcarbchiligorl said:


> She already looks gigantic in that picture. We now know that she was always in denial and none of those men ever gawked at her.



You know she reminds me of this chick I knew as a teenager. The girl was actually quite attractive but was quite fat (half the size of Chanel) very slutty and attention seeking. Due to her weight she never got the type of attention she wanted. (Other women could see the potential in her features but guys just saw a fat girl)

So she got a fat husband who loved her, had a kid and seemed to be doing a typical alt-housewife type of life and was fine.

Then she got WLS in her mid-30s. She lost a bunch of weight. Overnight she started taking slutty photos of herself to post on FB like a impulsive 15 year old. She tried to bang every girl and guy possible. Even decided to do a local burlesque show. Husband left her, she spiraled into drugs and abusive relationships and over the next three years got fat all over again.

I figure this would be Chantal’s fate if she lost weight. A year or two of slutting it up with guys who didn’t give fat girls the time of day. A sad 35 year old trying to be a thot believing she was hot shit. Then the weight piles back on and shes back where she started only now with the “ridden hard and put away wet” look added.


----------



## DongMiguel (Jun 3, 2018)

Chantal looked like a potato as a teen. Not ugly, though...but with her weight issues, I doubt anyone was really all that attracted to her. Plus, if she had the same personality she does now, she's even less attractive.

As for Chantal's stories...eh, they're somewhat believable. She fits the typical insecure high school girl who'd put out easily for anyone - and to many desperate teens with raging hormones, sex is sex at that age.


----------



## Thiccc Weenie (Jun 3, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> She really just shot herself in the foot (as always).


Well, it’s cheaper than when she’ll inevitably have to get the fucker amputated.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Jun 3, 2018)

JadeyL said:


> Picture is at 8:10


In my old role as a healthy member of a very unhealthy family,  I've both seen some shit and done some shit.  I think even the healthiest, sanest person has at one time or another just let loose on food and let the chips fall where they may.  Same with alcohol.  North America is often a gross, unhealthy place and it affects everyone at some point.  

But I'll tell ya this: I had never seen a 375 pound woman consume a pan of warm cheese manicotti chased down with doughnuts while seated in a car. Until now.  I am flabbergasted.  

I cannot even imagine what that car seat must smell like.  She lets out farts all the time when filming.  After sailing through all that cheese followed by greasy, sugary fried dough, she farted all the way home.  You know she did.  I almost want to send her a charcoal seat filter pad to absorb the odor.  Maybe a crate of Febreeze.  

Bitch ate a pan of manicotti in a car under the cover of darkness.  Manicotti and doughnuts.  After seeing this if you told me she ate a luau meal complete with a roasted pig with an apple in its mouth in the parking lot of Costco I wouldn't even ask for receipts.  I'd believe it.  Because goddamn.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 3, 2018)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> I figure this would be Chantal’s fate if she lost weight. A year or two of slutting it up with guys who didn’t give fat girls the time of day. A sad 35 year old trying to be a thot believing she was hot shit. Then the weight piles back on and shes back where she started only now with the “ridden hard and put away wet” look added.



Oh, don’t worry about that. Chantal will never be hot. She has 250 lbs to lose before she can be normal weight. That’s gonna leave a ton of loose skin, which she’ll never be able to get rid of entirely. Here’s a picture of a woman who lost 185 lbs. Chantal needs to lose 100 lbs more. Imagine how she’d look, what with her gnome height and giant gut and all. At least, as a whale, she can attract chubby chasers. Never have I heard of loose skin chasers. Nah, mate, she’s fucked. Don’t lose weight, die of a massive heart attack at 40; lose weight, never see a schlong again. No wonder she’s so bitter.




PS: Imagine Amber after her almost 400-lb weightloss.


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (Jun 3, 2018)

Burger King video comments are now locked.

Good Lord she must spend and insane amount of time moderating her YouTube.

“I’m not focusing on the haydurs anymore”

Literally the only thing she does focus on.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 3, 2018)

I just don't see any beauty in her. Maybe it is because her personality is so vile through and through that I just cannot separate that from her face, but I don't think she would be so pretty if she had always been thin. I don't see the "oh so beautiful" sentiment that people leave her in the comments now. I don't see it in her if she could ever lose the 300 pounds either. 

What I really don't get is when she calls herself beautiful, whether it be in her screen names or through her puppet accounts or wherever else. Same with AL and Glitterandlazers. I cannot understand how they can see themselves and see beauty. I cannot understand how they can film themselves, edit the footage, think "I look good here", and then post it for the world to see, even when they know they are extreme outliers in at least one major physical attribute.

Wouldn't you be absolutely mortified to see someone staring at you, think they were checking you out, feel confident enough in your assumption to state it publicly, have the pubic en masse tell you that they definitely weren't checking you out, that they were instead staring in awe of the size of your body? THEN decide that no, you were right, all these others are wrong. That the man in Arby's was totally gawking at that super hot 400+ pound chick in admiration and lust. How can you be in that much denial?


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Jun 3, 2018)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Wouldn't you be absolutely mortified to see someone staring at you, think they were checking you out, feel confident enough in your assumption to state it publicly, have the pubic en masse tell you that they definitely weren't checking you out, that they were instead staring in awe of the size of your body? THEN decide that no, you were right, all these others are wrong. That the man in Arby's was totally gawking at that super hot 400+ pound chick in admiration and lust. How can you be in that much denial?


Chantal has put herself in a position where her existence can only be supported by ever-increasing amounts of denial. It already takes some denial to ignore your weight gain, but when you become a fat monster and realise it's not reversible without extreme surgery, and that you are the only one at fault for doing this to yourself - then the amount of denial required passes into severe mental illness territory. It doesn't help that she appears to be quite an entitled woman, which means that not only does she have to rationalise her situation, she has to pretend that it's good, because she deserves the best and is smart and capable and everybody who thinks otherwise is a hater.


----------



## Igotdigusted (Jun 3, 2018)

Former supporter of Chantal here. Just wanted you people to know that I am lurking and getting all my info from you lately. I cannot watch any of her videos. What disturbs me the most is how many adds she has on each video, her saltiness and the way she reacts. I am not going to participate anymore, I am not into commenting on everything she does. Just created this account to let you know that there must be others like me out there lurking around this thread, just because they got pissed off with her. Oh and if she's indeed reading here. "Hi Chantal. Used to be one of your biggest supporters before I figured out what a goddamn effing bitch you truly are" 

Cheers


----------



## Null (Jun 3, 2018)

[video]Chantal/ecrgij.mp4[/video]

She's *FAT*.


----------



## Broken Pussy (Jun 3, 2018)

I just read the past few pages because I’ve been busy and haven’t been around for a day or so.  I realize that Chantal posting about Terryberry was exciting, I get it, but half of you broke every rule that I ask you nicely pretty much every other day to follow.  

A-logging, powerleveling, letters to the cow.  Fucking.  Stop.  Do you want to be thread banned during this incredible time in Chantal watching?  No?  Then follow the damn rules.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Jun 3, 2018)

Null said:


> She's *FAT*.


Her eyes may not be crying, but her chin is.

Has she done this kind of drama content before? The Boogie method, I suppose.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jun 3, 2018)

Question. What happened to Chantal's doctor appointment? In her 'come for a walk with me' video on May 14th she says her appointment is at the end of May, or early June & she has an alert to remind her not to forget to go.
She hasn't mentioned it at all.

She hasn't posted a video since her bullying video backfired, so I'm guessing she'll come back at some point with a 'I'm sick' post. Saying she's sick or in pain is the only way to garner sympathy.

And I still suspect her cysts are a lie, so we'll see if she goes to the doctor, or if that was a lie too.


----------



## Broken Pussy (Jun 3, 2018)

Also, if we could take this “let’s all make sure Chantal receives no ad revenue” posting to PMs, that would be great.  We’re not here to figure out how to rid the world of lolcow content.  That’s kind of the opposite of what we do.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jun 3, 2018)

Captain Ahab said:


> Oh, don’t worry about that. Chantal will never be hot. She has 250 lbs to lose before she can be normal weight. That’s gonna leave a ton of loose skin, which she’ll never be able to get rid of entirely. Here’s a picture of a woman who lost 185 lbs. Chantal needs to lose 100 lbs more. Imagine how she’d look, what with her gnome height and giant gut and all. At least, as a whale, she can attract chubby chasers. Never have I heard of loose skin chasers. Nah, mate, she’s fucked. Don’t lose weight, die of a massive heart attack at 40; lose weight, never see a schlong again. No wonder she’s so bitter.
> PS: Imagine Amber after her almost 400-lb weightloss.



But there is at least surgery to fix the loose skin issue.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Jun 3, 2018)

What do you guys think is gonna happen next? Shes laying low for now probably eating her feelings but I give her 2 more days at most before she resurfaces. 

 Im betting on apology video where she will talk about having good intentions etc.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 3, 2018)

Null said:


> She's *FAT*.



Fattest fingers I have ever seen


----------



## James Howlett (Jun 3, 2018)

Null said:


> She's *FAT*.


"I've never driven anyone to suicide..."

Wow, way to invalidate my struggles every time you upload a video.

Also liked that at the end of a nine minute video ranting about KF with screenshots she said "I dun wanna gib em any attenshun".


----------



## RussianBlonde (Jun 3, 2018)

CatParty said:


> Fattest fingers I have ever seen
> 
> View attachment 464299



Sweet baby jesus...


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Jun 3, 2018)

Oh god, just imagine the horrible smells that emanates from between her legs. Like a mixture of sour milk and dead animal.


----------



## JustSomeRando (Jun 3, 2018)

She's  been on an angry streak for a while now. Coupled with  her hoity  toity condescending attitude.  The  comedown will  hit soon and I think the next video  will be her saying in her fake soft voice that  she's struggling with muh depression and muh condishuns.


----------



## liliput (Jun 3, 2018)

Null said:


> She's *FAT*.








Excited for this trainwreck to really go off the rails. She has nothing else of value except YouTube and KF to focus on in her life - not Bibi, not pursuing higher education or fully pursuing and growing her interests, even taking care of a loved one. Think about that - her own spouse (read: roommate) is less important to her than being mad on the internet. I'd put money on Chantal fuming like a locomotive at her computer screen while Bibi apathetically watches another episode of MHA. It's just a really, really sad state for a 30+ y/o woman to be like this. Oh, and she's fat.


----------



## Doctor Stan (Jun 3, 2018)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> Her eyes may not be crying, but her chin is.
> 
> Has she done this kind of drama content before? The Boogie method, I suppose.


Its this Steven Jay Williams's sister? Also which chin


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 3, 2018)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> But there is at least surgery to fix the loose skin issue.



But that photo doesn’t depicts excess skin removal from extreme weight loss, its a body lift. It’s basically a tummy tuck with butt and thigh lifts. It’s not for people who have lost 200 lbs, more for older women who struggle with an extra 40 lbs and just decide they’d rather pay $20,000 to improve the area instead of diet and exercise. Or women who have lost 20 lbs but are unhappy with the shape and bit of sagginess of their body even after weight loss.

It still amazes me that WLS and skin removal are so widely practiced only because the failure rates are so high. The majority of people who go through WLS and skin removal go back to being morbidly obese within 5 years after spending tens of thousands of dollars on medical procedures. WLS can be the shock to the system that gets some in the road to health, but for most it’s just a temporary fix for a few years. 

There is nothing that cures morbid obesity besides major changes in diet forever. Chantal will never get to binge her disgustingly huge portions fat, sugar and carbs and lose weight. Buying all the expensive vegan health food, gym memberships, exercise clothes or equipment, etc.... will never do Chantal any good. The only way money can help her lose weight is if she stops spending it at BK and Arby’s.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jun 3, 2018)

Broken Pussy said:


> Also, if we could take this “let’s all make sure Chantal receives no ad revenue” posting to PMs, that would be great.  We’re not here to figure out how to rid the world of lolcow content.  That’s kind of the opposite of what we do.



Will do. Sorry.



RussianBlonde said:


> What do you guys think is gonna happen next? Shes laying low for now probably eating her feelings but I give her 2 more days at most before she resurfaces.
> 
> Im betting on apology video where she will talk about having good intentions etc.



I'm thinking a video talking about an ER visit for pain. Best way to get some sympathy & try to get everyone to forget the last couple days.


----------



## sperginity (Jun 3, 2018)

This is how shitty you have to be to read about terryberry's life and try to spin it for personal gain. Has a single person outside of KF pointed out how fucked up it was that her boyfriend hit her and her family didn't care? It's almost like they didn't even care enough to read the thread about her life and instead cashed in on a self serving conclusion about her death.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Jun 3, 2018)

DongMiguel said:


> She fits the typical insecure high school girl who'd put out easily for anyone - and to many desperate teens with raging hormones, sex is sex at that age.



She is still this person.
Except now she tries to act like the whale fetishists that hit her up in secret are normal relationships.



Broken Pussy said:


> Also, if we could take this “let’s all make sure Chantal receives no ad revenue” posting to PMs, that would be great.  We’re not here to figure out how to rid the world of lolcow content.  That’s kind of the opposite of what we do.



You know all that money just goes to food to make her fatter anyway.


----------



## SodaLove (Jun 3, 2018)

Funny how she still hasn't made a new post or uploaded a video. I know she wants to keep quiet for a little bit so we won't have new things to make fun of... but you'd think she would care about the few remaining supporters she has left and explain why she is deleting and disabling everything on her channel. But oh well, she clearly cares more about the haters than her subscribers and her "youtube career"


----------



## weaselhat (Jun 3, 2018)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Question. What happened to Chantal's doctor appointment? In her 'come for a walk with me' video on May 14th she says her appointment is at the end of May, or early June & she has an alert to remind her not to forget to go.
> She hasn't mentioned it at all.
> 
> She hasn't posted a video since her bullying video backfired, so I'm guessing she'll come back at some point with a 'I'm sick' post. Saying she's sick or in pain is the only way to garner sympathy.
> ...


This should be obvious by  now, but Chantal is full of shit, both figuratively and literally.  I'm sure  she does have  health problems.  She's fat af and she's just getting fatter,  but dealing with them is not on her agenda.  A more realistic question is when she eats herself into immobility, who will buy  and bring her food?


----------



## SodaLove (Jun 3, 2018)

On the doctor thing, maybe she just dropped it like everything else. She only went to see a therapist (supposedly) once and dropped it. She dropped OA. And most recently the gym.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 3, 2018)

I have no idea what she could possibly be doing these past few hours. She's not policing her comments, so she must have no idea what to do with herself, besides eating of course. 

I think her only options here are to feign illness, some desperate ploy for sympathy, or another misguided attack on someone or something she'll place the blame for everything on. Maybe she just won't come back.


----------



## SodaLove (Jun 3, 2018)

A comment on YoutubeDrama's new video


----------



## JustSomeRando (Jun 3, 2018)

JadeyL said:


> Funny how she still hasn't made a new post or uploaded a video. I know she wants to keep quiet for a little bit so we won't have new things to make fun of... but you'd think she would care about the few remaining supporters she has left and explain why she is deleting and disabling everything on her channel. But oh well, she clearly cares more about the haters than her subscribers and her "youtube career"




She's probably passed out. She stays up for 24 - 36 hours at a time  policing her own comment section and everybody else's. Plus a few trips to pizza pizza will have lulled her off into a food coma by now.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Jun 3, 2018)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> I have no idea what she could possibly be doing these past few hours.




I have




Shes doing body transformation, next time we see her she'll be 30 pounds heavier from all that stress.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 3, 2018)

Fuck me, she ate like a quarter of the giant ass burger in one bite. 

By the way, now that someone has pointed out the grotesque thickness of her fingers, I can’t help staring at them. It is a bit a cheap literary cliche to compare fatties’ fingers to sausages, but they really are sausagey. 

I do wonder how people like her don’t feel any shame ordering all this crappy food.


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (Jun 3, 2018)

We all know when she comes back it’s gonna he another “I’m not focusing on the haydurs anymore people are so mean i just don’t get it” as she goes into 20 minute rant on haydurs.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Jun 3, 2018)

Captain Ahab said:


> By the way, now that someone has pointed out the grotesque thickness of her fingers, I can’t help staring at them. It is a bit a cheap literary cliche to compare fatties’ fingers to sausages, but they really are sausagey.



Wouldn’t your rings and gloves (she does live in Canada) not fitting anymore be a wake up call? Like you’re so god damn fat that your body has no choice but to start storing it in stupid places like your fingers?


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Jun 3, 2018)

Captain Ahab said:


> I do wonder how people like her don’t feel any shame ordering all this crappy food.


She does feel shame. Without knowing her specifics, I already know that she does things like:

--Order several combo meals with different sodas to make it seem like the food is for several specific individuals.

--Order the same burger twice but with specific directions - cheese on one, no onions on the other - to make it seem like two different people will be receiving burgers tailored to their tastes.

--Pretend she is reading off a list she didn't write, struggling to read what it is the other person wanted to eat, again making it seem like she is placing an order for multiple people.

--Pretend she is talking on her cell phone, acting as if she is conveying a second and possibly a third person's order as they tell her what they want.

--If buying food inside the premises, speaking of children she doesn't have who just love these cookies or how she promised her dear auntie she would get her a dozen doughnuts next time she came into town.

--If she sees the same clerk in the drive-thru window enough that she fears being visibly recognized, she will drive across town to a different store in the same food franchise to try to maintain stealth.

--If she knows she has been recognized and fears being talked about she will call the fast food joint and make sure the clerk isn't working before she enters the drive thru.  She will do similar things to avoid getting the same delivery man for pizza orders.

Chantal will behave like a bull in a china shop when she is shopping at places that she thinks make her seem like a virtuous eater, like the health food shops or vegan fast food places, but probably engages in the above subterfuges several times a week at Burger King or Arbys.  She patrols her comments, lashes out at us every five minutes, sits in that car worrying her head off people are seeing her eat - no way she doesn't feel deep shame every time she goes on a fast food haul.


----------



## Hangrygorl (Jun 3, 2018)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> And I still suspect her cysts are a lie, so we'll see if she goes to the doctor, or if that was a lie too.




Well she said this at one point.


Does anyone know if she talked about having surgery for them before, I gave up trying to listen to her bullshit awhile ago.  Just not sure if I missed something.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jun 3, 2018)

Since we know Chantal reads KF I would bet an Arby’s or two that her next video will talk about her cysts, a follow up appointment with her doctor, or any other crap of that kind.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 3, 2018)

Hangrygorl said:


> Well she said this at one point.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if she talked about having surgery for them before, I gave up trying to listen to her bullshit awhile ago.  Just not sure if I missed something.



Here she is talking about when she was hospitalized for the cysts in October. She did have them removed once before.





The cow is kissing AL's ass on Twitter at the moment.


----------



## Ellana (Jun 3, 2018)

Some of you were wondering where Chantel was. This is :late: but I spotted her chimming in on Eric's vlog last night. What I originally saw her comment she had 4 likes and no replies. It would have been nice if people would have ignored her to starve her of the attention she was seeking, but hey, what can you do.


edit: taken from Eric Cooke's "i can see clearly now"
If you can't read her post:


			
				The Chantel Show said:
			
		

> I see a lot of comments that Eric has no life and is boring yet you all still watch and obssess so whose life is the boring one? (rofl emoji) I need to move to another planet.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Jun 3, 2018)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> Spoiler: Lots of text
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super-fats always have shame, whether from subconscious recognition of their acts or from anger at having to submit to judgement, and while I empathise with the feeling of why she would do these things, the fact still amazes that she's built up such a repertoire, and how elaborate it appears when listed as you have.

Especially for actions that her weight will immediately reveal to be bullshit, not just by applying Occam's razor, but also because if it was for multiple people, it's statistically unlikely her spouse would be as large as her, so why is the barely-mobile giant doing the purchasing? I suppose it's more for her than them: she puts in the theatrics, it allows her to trick herself that they don't notice - but boy do they notice.


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (Jun 3, 2018)

Ellana said:


> Some of you were wondering where Chantel was. This is :late: but I spotted her chimming in on Eric's vlog last night. What I originally saw her comment she had 4 likes and no replies. It would have been nice if people would have ignored her to starve her of the attention she was seeking, but hey, what can you do.
> 
> edit: taken from Eric Cooke's "i can see clearly now"
> If you can't read her post:




This is the second comment that she’s left. I posted the other one. What is happening. Why is hovering around amberlynns internet atmosphere leaving comments. She is pathetic.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Youtubedrama (Jun 4, 2018)

Hey guys hey guys hey guys hey..hey hey


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Jun 4, 2018)

You're done, kiddo, she's got the smoking gun and the lolsuit against you will finally help her repay her extensive food debts.


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Jun 4, 2018)

Is she finally losing it? She seemed so consistent in her behaviour that I skipped almost 100 pages of this thread when catching up. The "half my subs" comment almost deserves to be in the original post, she really is letting her enormous ego get in the way of basic logistics in making this channel earn anything for her.


----------



## Wilford Brimley (Jun 4, 2018)

foodbeautypastashrimps said:


> View attachment 464880 View attachment 464879


Her "moderator " is Amberlynn.  Shell be back in two days and +10 pounds.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 4, 2018)

foodbeautypastashrimps said:


> View attachment 464880 View attachment 464879



“A project in my personal life that is time consuming,” lol Well since we can strike getting a job or her “youtube career” off the list of possibilities I’m going to guess it’s more trips to BK and trying to sue people who say things she doesn’t like on the internet.

Her life is such an empty husk any project she undertakes can only be eating or hilarious attempts at revenge on internet haters.

Wanna bet she’s trying to contact one of Terryberry’s family members to join her crusade? We will probably never know because like everything in her life anything that takes more than a few hours of effort and focus is abandoned in favor of more binge eating time. Eating fast food is her full time job and doesn’t leave room for anything else in her life.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Jun 4, 2018)

Her and Julie's family, couldn't imagine a nicer gathering of people. I'm sure Julie's ex's eyes will be all over Chantal's voluptuous body.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Jun 4, 2018)

Youtubedrama said:


> Hey guys hey guys hey guys hey..hey hey



Privacy? So someone points out her very public exceptionalism and that’s somehow a violation of her privacy?


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Jun 4, 2018)

Even if you explained it to her in layman's terms (you are on a theatre stage with an ungated audience in front of you, anything you do there is not a private act), she'd still find some way to misunderstand or lie. Or that once something is public domain, just because you change your mind does not allow you to take it from the people it is now the equal property of. Cows want all the attention of a celebrity with none of the responsibility.


----------



## Gawdamit (Jun 4, 2018)

Thank God for Kiwi Farms. I can be super busy for a few and miss a lot but thanks to Kiwi, I catch up fast. I wonder if her last video got flagged and that's why she's up in arms. She's bent out of shape over something. A flagged video means she can't livestream. Chantal the hot head would go stark raving mad.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 4, 2018)

Ohhhamburgersss said:


> Her "moderator " is Amberlynn.  Shell be back in two days and +10 pounds.


Amberlynn would never agree to be a moderator for Chantal. She doesn't even acknowledge her tweets. Chantal likes to copy her and think they're friends but AL wants nothing to do with her - just like everybody else.


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (Jun 4, 2018)

Annnnnnd it’s deleted. She deleted the “taking a break legal advice blah blah blah” post.


----------



## greenbean (Jun 4, 2018)

She truly has become so annoying and is just embarrassing herself. She needs get off the internet and get a productive job because she obviously can't handle what comes with this youtube "career" (internet fad of watching fat people binge on fast food out of shock/horror/entertainment). The fact that she has to respond to every petty little joke and meme made about her just goes to show how thin skinned she is. I think the only reason she even stays on youtube is because she literally has nothing else to do and gets off on drama surrounding her.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Jun 4, 2018)

The more variety and gimmicks she tries to add the better - in a way I wish she wasn't so discouraged from the drama direction she tried to go into with the Julie video since she can get boring doing her usual thing. Her self-importance is so high that each new failure should produce a lot of milk in the excuses and recriminations.


----------



## Babaloo (Jun 4, 2018)

Her tantrums and subsequent deleting of the tantrums is actually getting too fast for me to comment here and have it still be relevant! 

She suddenly has a “personal project”? Bullshit. 

She’s stated that she loves attention and wants to have a YT career. She was sent to drama camp as a teenager—now we know why! Drama follows her wherever she waddles. 

Waiting patiently for the contrite “I’m ignoring the haters” video...


----------



## weaselhat (Jun 4, 2018)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> Her and Julie's family, couldn't imagine a nicer gathering of people. I'm sure Julie's ex's eyes will be all over Chantal's voluptuous body.


She's probably trying to get the YouTube drama channel banned or sue them or something as far as  her "Legal Questions".  And Chantal is not Julie's ex's type in more ways than one.  He's tranny faggot who cheated on Julie with a man.  This is what prompted her suicide (not the tranny part, but the faggot part.)


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Jun 4, 2018)

weaselhat said:


> She's probably trying to get the YouTube drama channel banned or sue them or something as far as  her "Legal Questions".  And Chantal is not Julie's ex's type in more ways than one.  He's tranny faggot who cheated on Julie with a man.  This is what prompted her suicide (not the tranny part, but the faggot part.)


Chantal has such magnetism that she can convert the gayest of men into giving her sexy glances across Taco Bell. For real though she is completely self-interested and lazy, and it's definitely about her trying to stop people reuploading her content. The best solution to this is to upload it to as many different sites as possible, because Youtube cannot be relied upon.


----------



## JustSomeRando (Jun 4, 2018)

Her personal project is probably just getting the drama  channel shut down  but she did mention in a rant that she wants to be a nature conservationist. I'm  guessing you  can do that from the comfort of your own swivel chair  right?


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Jun 4, 2018)

1 retweet = 1 nature


----------



## Henessey (Jun 4, 2018)

JustSomeRando said:


> the comfort of your own swivel chair right?



She has to be trolling us, you guys. She is bored af and doesn't leave that seat ever,so this is her way of entertaining herself, jumping on every video and making a fool of herself. In the past,one could see a few of her supporters urging her on whenever she starts to froth at her mouth like a rabid dog on fan channels or hers. Now? Nobody.
Her ass patters are now trying to distant themselves. She is embarrassing.


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (Jun 4, 2018)

Babaloo said:


> Her tantrums and subsequent deleting of the tantrums is actually getting too fast for me to comment here and have it still be relevant!
> 
> She suddenly has a “personal project”? Bullshit.
> 
> ...



Can we get a tally on how many times she said she’s gonna quit YouTube or take a break or blah blah blah at this point.


----------



## BerriesArnold (Jun 4, 2018)

First time commenting, started viewing Chantal about a week ago. I'd like to speak out for the so-called contentious individuals whose voices are currently being berated and shunned by her personally on her video's comment section...

From what I gather, she promised to go on a life-changing health journey. She filled her viewers' hopes that she'd lose weight. I figured, "Well, that's great! She seems to have a better head on her shoulders than Amber Lynn. I should support her. She also seems rather bubbly and nice!" ...Oh, how wrong I was. It only took 3 days to see her true nature. As a person who's struggled with weight loss themselves AND lost the weight through hard work, it was like a smack to the face.

In her Indian Mukbang vid, you could see the perfect 50/50 split within her commenters. Those who commented out of concern for her health and offered diet tips(me included) were shamed by the other half. Made to look like trolls. Only 'liking' those comments that tell her to ignore us and "do you". And "you're beautiful". She claims to want help and tips/advice and yet shits on those who offer it to her or hold her accountable for slipping up. I'm assuming that we will be amongst those getting blocked on that list.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Jun 4, 2018)

I wonder whether Chantal's claim to not caring about half of her audience means that she won't stop driving them away until there are only two left and she tells the second to fuck off.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Jun 4, 2018)

she's gone completely mad


looks like she's after Kiwi Farms big time.  Maybe her time consuming legal project involved taking us down?


----------



## SodaLove (Jun 4, 2018)

I was a fool to think she was gonna come back and not mention this website or Julie. All these new posts are so fucking laughable. Jesus...and the fact that she deleted them right after... so predictable. 

Chantal please just stop and go to Arby’s


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Jun 4, 2018)

Kiwi is as responsible for "bullying" a person to death as Chantal is responsible for influencing girls to eat themselves to death.


----------



## andywhorehol (Jun 4, 2018)

JadeyL said:


> I was a fool to think she was gonna come back and not mention this website or Julie. All these new posts are so fucking laughable. Jesus...and the fact that she deleted them right after... so predictable.
> 
> Chantal please just stop and go to Arby’s


she did delete them, bahahaha god.



RussianBlonde said:


> she's gone completely mad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"bullycide"... sounds like a new emo prepubescent boyband in the works!

edit: can she do that? shut down this site because of her psychosis?
 D:


----------



## SodaLove (Jun 4, 2018)

andywhorehol said:


> she did delete them, bahahaha god.



Didn’t get a chance to see the post but I’m betting all her “supporters” were not kissing her ass enough so she deleted.


----------



## Asperchewy (Jun 4, 2018)

I love how she says that we all hate Chris and that we bully him. Lots of people on this site actually like Chris and he even joined here to do a AMA. She should seriously join here to do a AMA herself, but we know she wont. Cuz haydurs.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Jun 4, 2018)

JadeyL said:


> Didn’t get a chance to see the post but I’m betting all her “supporters” were not kissing her ass enough so she deleted.



I saw her post right before she deleted it and there was only 20 or so replies in there, people telling her that it was for the best she was getting off youtube and to take care. she was probably shocked cos she thought her supporters would beg her not to leave, instead they were like ok bye. we can imagine what the rest of the comments were


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 4, 2018)

Imagine being so bored with your worthless life that, while the rest of the world is getting ready for summer, hanging out with friends, partying, and getting laid, you waste days looking for ways to get back at a gossip website. Living the dream.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jun 4, 2018)

All this whining about us being bully's is rich coming from a hamplanet who routinely harassed other girls when she was in school.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Jun 4, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> I saw her post right before she deleted it and there was only 20 or so replies in there, people telling her that it was for the best she was getting off youtube and to take care. she was probably shocked cos she thought her supporters would beg her not to leave, instead they were like ok bye. we can imagine what the rest of the comments were


She must be wishing for a whirlwind of drama without going to the trouble of directly instigating it, worm-like behaviour which is confirmed by her constant spineless deletions.

If she acted like the image she projected, she'd be a friendly person making vlogs about the 50lbs she lost, but instead she's pretending to want to do that, while behaving in the opposite way. It's not surprising that even her own audience don't know where they stand with her.

If you are not a hateable person, you won't have haters. If you are not a ridiculous cow, you won't have people turning your channel into meta-enjoyment.


----------



## andywhorehol (Jun 4, 2018)

Captain Ahab said:


> Imagine being so bored with your worthless life that, while the rest of the world is getting ready for summer, hanging out with friends, partying, and getting laid, you waste days looking for ways to get back at a gossip website. Living the dream.


she put that on herself. only she is to blame.


----------



## Henessey (Jun 4, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> I saw her post right before she deleted it and there was only 20 or so replies in there, people telling her that it was for the best she was getting off youtube and to take care. she was probably shocked cos she thought



Ouch! They are probably here catching up.


----------



## BerriesArnold (Jun 4, 2018)

I love how all of this drama can be easily avoided if she'd just:
1. Stop paying attention to KW
2. Owned up to her failures (We all have them. Just man up and swallow that painful pill)
3.Accepted constructive advice for what it is. Just. Freakin'. *Advice.*
4. Showed us the progress of her weight loss or at least a positive effort towards her health.

If people still shit on her after that, then _*THOSE*_ are the real trolls. Stop making mountains out of molehills, lady. Just read fat loss books on Amazon written by actual doctors. It helped my fatass lose weight. It helped thousands. It'll help yours too.

If you want to stay fat and don't give a shit about losing weight. Then say so and stop making empty promises. That is what pissed most of us off, to begin with.


----------



## Broken Pussy (Jun 4, 2018)

Chantal has zero chance of doing anything that will actually harm KiwiFarms.  Not just because she’s a lazy idiot with no sense of follow-through, but because tbere’s nothing illegal going on here.  This is why we keep telling you guys to obey the rules about interacting with cows.  We don’t harass people.  We just talk about them on a website they are free to avoid.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Jun 4, 2018)

Broken Pussy said:


> Chantal has zero chance of doing anything that will actually harm KiwiFarms.  Not just because she’s a lazy idiot with no sense of follow-through, but because tbere’s nothing illegal going on here.  This is why we keep telling you guys to obey the rules about interacting with cows.  We don’t harass people.  We just talk about them on a website they are free to avoid.



unless she finds us and eats us


----------



## DestinyRetardationFund (Jun 4, 2018)

i wonder if bibi is just a fake bf to prove she can get some. why would  a  muslim guy suck pork flaps? ugh can you imagine her naked cellulite thighs opening to see this grand canyon and a forest of pubes, odor of rotten peaches and dead carcus....she probably cant even masturbate cause theres too much fat and she cnt reach down


----------



## BerriesArnold (Jun 4, 2018)

I've only been here for less than a week and the way that I look at KW is kinda like a book club.

A group of people read a book. They sit in a circle and discuss how shitty that book was. No harm is being done to the author of the book and the opinions of the 'club' are only acknowledged and discussed among its members. The members of the club have a strict rule of not attacking the author outside of that small circle. I don't see what illegal about that??? Kumbaya and whatnot lol


----------



## Gawdamit (Jun 4, 2018)

It's a well known fact, being a Kiwi lolcow brings in more youtube views and subs for the cow. It helped Big Al grow her channel


----------



## SodaLove (Jun 4, 2018)

Has Amberlynn ever acknowledged any of Chantal's comments on her videos or any of her tweets? lol


----------



## Crispy Chicken (Jun 4, 2018)

Rabbit Bones said:


> All this whining about us being bully's is rich coming from a hamplanet who routinely harassed other girls when she was in school.



Exactly!
Is she seriously claiming to now be some anti bullying spokesperson? Only a few months ago she put Manicunt's full name and the city she lives in a video (I interpreted it as a message to her viewers to rally against the woman in order to justify Chantal's CPS threat).

I attached @manicunt post for any new members to view:



manicunt said:


> Email recieved from Chantal  (dont know how to screen shot on an e lit so if you can help ill fwd you the email for proof)
> -----
> The Chantal Show
> to me
> ...


----------



## thejackal (Jun 4, 2018)

Hangrygorl said:


> Well she said this at one point.
> 
> Does anyone know if she talked about having surgery for them before, I gave up trying to listen to her bullshit awhile ago.  Just not sure if I missed something.



The cysts are real Chantal isn't researching every woo treatment in the book (eg apple cider vinegar, energy rocks) otherwise.   She had surgery as a teen (I believe when she was 17) to remove her gallbladder, so she's no stranger to obesity linked procedures.   She also had surgery on her cysts sometime in her mid 20s.

My true and honest opinion is that she's scared to death of going under the anesthesia at her weight and she's not necessarily wrong.  It would behoove her to lose around 100lbs before she has the surgery to remove them.

She was supposed to have a followup with her team the 1st week in June but frankly from what she's said there's only really one option and that's surgical intervention.  She's just kicking the can down the road here.  There are indications the cysts might be pre-cancerous and frankly if she has to have a hysterectomy to remove them, she needs to do it.  Is she really going to have kids at her weight and age anyways?  No, but it's probably some dream she holds onto.


----------



## multiverse (Jun 4, 2018)

Anyone who actually thinks Chantal's fat, lazy, stupid ass has the power to do shit about this site: I highly advise you to peruse the section of this site titled 'Take that off the goddamn internet!" In it, you'll see the myriad ways people have tried to do just that, and failed, because we're not doing anything against the law. It's not illegal to screencap things people post publicly, nor to post info from public databases, nor to laugh at the things people post publicly en masse.

Also feel free to check out the number of ways a fat autist known as 'Vordak' attempted to force Null to take the whole site down. He went way, way further than Chantal ever could due to his relentless autistic obsession with being a pretend super hacker and his hatred of Null for refusing to take down his thread and attack someone he didn't like instead. And after years of daily, endless plotting, the best he got was the site down for two weeks and not because we were doing something illegal, but because Josh felt bad about the harassment his family was receiving by Vordak. 

But then Josh found his balls, moved out of his mom's basement so she couldn't be blamed for harboring him, told the rest of the family to suck it up, and traipsed off into the sunset to lands unknown, never to be bothered again. His auntie sued the fuck out of Vorak and his cronies for harassing the family and everything ended happily ever after.

And that's the story of how better autists than Chantal have tried, and failed, to stop us from legally making fun of what other people post online, publicly.

~fin~


----------



## SodaLove (Jun 4, 2018)

It was a simpler time


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jun 4, 2018)

I haven't seen one person harass Chantal.
We talk among ourselves. No one is forced to read/contribute to Kiwi, even Chantal. The only thing that pisses her off is not being able to delete comments.

Chantal on the other hand had better watch throwing out false accusations.
This little temper tantrum of hers only opened up the eyes of many who follow her, in addition to getting a lot of them to come here.

She is obviously glued to the computer in between fast food runs & pizza deliveries. I believe she is trying to figure a way out of the mess she created. This is her "project."
I still predict a medical video telling everyone how much she is suffering, complete with an imaginary ER visit. She needs to get viewers back on her side, & sympathy usually works.

I admit to giggling when I see how hard she tries to get AL to befriend her & it keeps failing. LOL
In that bully video she looked to be her fattest ever.
At least till we see her on camera again. I'm guessing another 7-10 pound gain. Burger King must be very happy.


----------



## Ungern (Jun 4, 2018)

Crispy Chicken said:


> Is she seriously claiming to now be some anti bullying spokesperson? Only a few months ago she put Manicunt's full name and the city she lives in a video (I interpreted it as a message to her viewers to rally against the woman in order to justify Chantal's CPS threat).


This video is up now too (together with the rest of the deleted videos I had):






The name is muted simply because that should make it a little harder to flag the video for revealing personal information/harassment. The unedited version is here: https://my.mixtape.moe/trfopg.mp4

A mere two months later Chantal is suddenly on a crusade against people who gossip, drop personal info and supposedly harass others and ruin the lives of young people with autism. Funny considering how she does or is willing to do all of that in this video.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Jun 4, 2018)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> I haven't seen one person harass Chantal.
> We talk among ourselves. No one is forced to read/contribute to Kiwi, even Chantal. The only thing that pisses her off is not being able to delete comments.
> 
> Chantal on the other hand had better watch throwing out false accusations.
> ...



I wonder what is her obsession with AmberLynn. Amberlynn giving her attention would be like free advertising for The Chantal Show. Unless she wants to make whale porn since both of them are bi/lesbian.


----------



## foodiebloobie (Jun 4, 2018)

Wow She was so triggered by Terryberrys suicide. You'd think with all the time she has on her hands she would read a thread on kiwi other than her own. She would take in that many cows have made threats to have sites like this shut down or have threatened to sue and nothing ever comes of it. 

 That she will be back before the weeks end with a new set of resolutions while proudly proclaiming that she doesn't care what the haydurs think while shoving "plant-based vegan" carb laden food as fast as possible into her mouth.


----------



## Dovahshit (Jun 4, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> she's gone completely mad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Soulless and fucked" is she talking about herself here?



_"Bullycide"_


----------



## NQ 952 (Jun 4, 2018)

Sometimes I think when this ugly cunt is eating all she can taste are the gobs of makeup and animal tears that went into making said makeup.


----------



## Crispy Chicken (Jun 4, 2018)

If Chantal is suddenly (and ironically) campaigning to become this anti bullying ambassador then why did she delete her Julie Terryberry video? Or was it removed by YouTube?


----------



## Keepitsimple7070 (Jun 4, 2018)

She said on Twitter a few mins ago that shes been loving this break...yet she has been incessantly tweeting all day! What break? And its evident that shes working on a big project that's taking up her time...she hasnt stepped away from the internet since that last video. Still laughing. Wow.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 4, 2018)

Even if we all were defending "bullycide" and blaming the victim we'd all still be far better people than her. She claims to be a good person so often you know she's trying to convince herself of that, not other people.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jun 4, 2018)

Gotta love Chantal's completely photo shopped profile pic for Twitter that looks nothing like her.
Delusion, they name is Chantal. LOL

I'm still wondering how she types all day on Twitter while holding a whopper.


----------



## wheelpower (Jun 4, 2018)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 465423
> 
> Even if we all were defending "bullycide" and blaming the victim we'd all still be far better people than her. She claims to be a good person so often you know she's trying to convince herself of that, not other people.



Things Chantal has never been quiet about 

1) her love life (how many videos did she make on stories of guys she hooked up with)

2) Her income, she claimed in a comment on one of Amber's vlogs that she is making 5k a month(rightttttt)

3) Her next move. All Chantal does is tell us what her next move is, usually in her comments or community section. IE: "I'm coming after KF, just you guys wait!!"


----------



## KiwiConvert (Jun 4, 2018)

Chantal's threats about "reporting" KF are the most ridiculous thing she has ever said.  NO ONE is harassing her!!   This is just a forum where people that don't like what she publicly shares, or don't like her, can share their thoughts....period.  When Chantal shares something purposefully and publicly, she is has to accept that people might not like it or might have negative things to say.  Someone saying something negative about her on a public forum, or not agreeing with her and sharing their frustration, is NOT harassing her.  Any public figure, from a lying unknown youtuber (i.e. Chantal) to the most famous celebrity, has people who don't like them and who share their opinion in public forums - get over it!!

IN FACT, Chantal has as much of a right to take legal action against KF for "harassing her" as we do for taking legal action against HER for not following through with anything she promises online!!  Although I would love to be able to report HER and get her YouTube account closed for constantly lying and making excuses and never following through with anything, I obviously can't do that, because she is allowed to say/share whatever she wants on her youtube channel, even if that is pathetic lies, again and again.  Well, guess what??  Kiwi Farms ALSO has that right to talk about whatever they want, even if Chantal personally doesn't like it.

It's so clear that Chantal doesn't give a crap about that poor girl that took her own life.  That happened a while ago and real bullying and real suicides are happening EVERY DAY, but Chantal could  care less about that - the only reason she cares is that she personally hates Kiwi Farms and is using this poor girl as a stepping stool to stand on and shout her agenda so that everyone hears - pathetic.  No wonder even her followers are beginning to stop supporting her.

Last, it's so ironic how Chantal talks about Kiwi Farms as being these "terrible, mean, f-ed up people".  I have never used Kiwi Farms to be outright mean and say mean things, and I rarely see it used like that (although even if it were, that is allowed).  On the contrary, the person I see who is truly a MEAN person is Chantal herself.  She seems to secretly delight in criticizing, controlling and manipulating people.  If anyone is a bully, it is HER.


----------



## weaselhat (Jun 4, 2018)

KiwiConvert said:


> Chantal's threats about "reporting" KF are the most ridiculous thing she has ever said.  NO ONE is harassing her!!   This is just a forum where people that don't like what she publicly shares, or don't like her, can share their thoughts....period.  When Chantal shares something purposefully and publicly, she is has to accept that people might not like it or might have negative things to say.  Someone saying something negative about her on a public forum, or not agreeing with her and sharing their frustration, is NOT harassing her.  Any public figure, from a lying unknown youtuber (i.e. Chantal) to the most famous celebrity, has people who don't like them and who share their opinion in public forums - get over it!!



If she wants to take down the farms, she will have to get in line.  I'm amazed at how someone who puts themselves out there on social media can get so butthurt over a bunch of assholes on the internet.  I mean seriously.  She needs to grow a thicker skin.    But I guess that's one of the things that makes her a lolcow.  I'm also amazed she's went three days without posting a stuff your face video while babbling on  about how much we don't bother her.


----------



## 89elbees (Jun 4, 2018)

Boy, I've missed a lot in the past few weeks. What a glorious, self-contained cow Chantal is. Absolutely minimal to no input required to stoke the fire. I always think she can't get more pathetic, and then she manages to sink herself a few pegs lower than she was before.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Jun 4, 2018)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 465423
> 
> Even if we all were defending "bullycide" and blaming the victim we'd all still be far better people than her. She claims to be a good person so often you know she's trying to convince herself of that, not other people.



Doesnt bullycide means murder of bullies? Cide comes from latin (caedere) and means to kill. Like homicide, genocide, pesticide.
Didnt this moron go to uni for English studies?


----------



## Crispy Chicken (Jun 4, 2018)

So she's not disappeared completely, venting via Twitter, seeking legal advice and taking a break from YouTube, not sure when she'll be back? This is not her usual predictable style. I could be wrong but it smells like a YouTube Community strike.


----------



## Trasha Pay That A$$ (Jun 4, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> Doesnt bullycide means murder of bullies? Cide comes from latin (caedere) and means to kill. Like homicide, genocide, pesticide.
> Didnt this moron go to uni for English studies?



Bish thinks she's so clever implying suicide by bully. She never did get that degree though, right? Maybe she's dumb enough to think that pesticide is what happens when a tree gets killed off by termites or something.


----------



## Imsosickofchantal (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## SodaLove (Jun 4, 2018)

Imsosickofchantal said:


> View attachment 465549


Oh Jesus. I can’t with the irony.


----------



## spicy cheesy ramen (Jun 4, 2018)

Imsosickofchantal said:


> View attachment 465549



she did the opposite of all of these things and has the nerve to retweet that. she really has no self-awareness.


----------



## Tammy (Jun 4, 2018)

spicy cheesy ramen said:


> she did the opposite of all of these things and has the nerve to retweet that. she really has no self-awareness.



It's aspirational tweeting, similar to Hamberlynn's water bottle and journal addiction, to say nothing of Chantal's very own vegan shopping sprees.


----------



## Pizza Steve (Jun 5, 2018)

Keepitsimple7070 said:


> She said on Twitter a few mins ago that shes been loving this break...yet she has been incessantly tweeting all day! What break? And its evident that shes working on a big project that's taking up her time...she hasnt stepped away from the internet since that last video. Still laughing. Wow.


Some screenshots of the tweets?


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Jun 5, 2018)

The most successful cows are so involved in their own interests they barely acknowledge perceived haters. If Chantal begins a crusade it confirms she's so boring and talentless that she has nothing better to do.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 5, 2018)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> The most successful cows are so involved in their own interests they barely acknowledge perceived haters. If Chantal begins a crusade it confirms she's so boring and talentless that she has nothing better to do.



Well we already know for a fact that she's completely boring and talentless.


----------



## C3PBRO (Jun 5, 2018)

Since some people are asking, bullycide is a word, just kind of new to prominence:



The term bullycide is a portmanteau word first used in 2001 by Neil Marr and Tim Field in their book _Bullycide: Death at Playtime_. It refers to suicide attributable to the victim having been bullied, either in person or via social media. Bullycide has also been defined as the killing of the bully by the victim. The term has come to prominence during the highly publicized teenage suicides in the USA in the latter part of 2010, but had been used less widely before. The term has also gained notice by way of celebrities including Lady Gaga and Kim Kardashian speaking out against it.

I guess it doesn't get a lot of use because of the confusion created by conflicting definitions. But it does tell me that Chantal must have been doing a lot of research lately on bullying, and not here. She's building up to something and I am enthusiastic to see what particular form of ree this weaponized autism will take.


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 5, 2018)

I don’t think a BP cow has talked about us so much since Raven. That worked out well for her.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 5, 2018)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> The most successful cows are so involved in their own interests they barely acknowledge perceived haters. If Chantal begins a crusade it confirms she's so boring and talentless that she has nothing better to do.



Her content is literally a huge woman stuffing her fat face with fast food in her tiny car and mindlessly blabbing while doin so. 

Because she has eaten herself to near immobility, and has no real interests outside of food and herself, the rest of her non-eating time is spent online. 

Most Americans have seen morbidly obese people ordering buckets of food at fast food joints. Many wonder what’s going through the head of super fatty eating for eight at Burger King. Chantel gives the answer and it is not much at all. She literally just lives to eat enormous amounts of greasy food and her entire life revolves around it. 

People curious about what the hell is goes through the head of the fat lady parked at McDonalds eating six bags of food in her car make up a large portion of her viewers. They stick around to watch inevitable dumpster fires and enjoy doing so because Chantal is such a nasty cunt. The rest of her audience is morbidly obese women cheering her on because it validates their own behaviors, people who mistakenly believed she was serious about getting healthy and ofc fat fetishists.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Jun 5, 2018)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> People curious about what the hell is goes through the head of the fat lady parked at McDonalds eating six bags of food in her car make up a large portion of her viewers. They stick around to watch inevitable dumpster fires and enjoy doing so because Chantal is such a nasty cunt. The rest of her audience is morbidly obese women cheering her on because it validates their own behaviors, people who mistakenly believed she was serious about getting healthy and ofc fat fetishists.


The normal-looking ones who support her are the strangest. I can understand being curious or disliking her, but there are non-fat angled, decent looking women regularly supporting her in comments. If they are using her for thinspiration, to then comment and encourage her seems a bit mental, but I suppose that is the bear-baiting nature of social media, where if you pretend to like everyone and this makes you feel like a good person, you can attempt to look good no matter what differing effects you're having with this enabling and empty empowering rhetoric.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 5, 2018)

I just wish morbidly obese, white fat girls were banned from using the word mukbang or making mukbang videos.

It’s like they died and went to heaven the day they discovered there was a word for making a video combining their two greatest passions, stuffing their fat faces and listening to themselves talk. 

Not that these fatties videos have much in common with real Korean mukbang videos, they’ve corrupted and defiled the entire concept to make it an entirely disgusting new thing. We should come up with a name for the sad fat white girl mukbang videos


----------



## Broken Pussy (Jun 5, 2018)

Imsosickofchantal said:


> View attachment 465549



I seriously doubt Einstein ever said that.  The only places that attribute the quote to him are inspirational quote articles or websites, and none of them source the quote.  

“Why is this bitch who doesn’t even understand science trying and failing to quote me?” - Albert Einstein.  Because I said so.


----------



## triangleboy (Jun 5, 2018)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> We should come up with a name for the sad fat white girl mukbang videos



disgusting


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Jun 5, 2018)

I said a few weeks ago that the longer Chantal stayed unemployed and isolated the weirder and more unhinged she would become.  Her verbal tics are worse, she's gaining weight at such a clip that if we made a flip book out of stills of her head in video thumbnails we'd see her getting larger with each page turn, she's flailing from one idea to the next, spending money like she's got a bottomless bank account and now she's the self-appointed crusader for Julie Terryberry, years after the fact. She has no purpose in life so she's become completely obsessed with us because what else is there to do other than annoy Bibi and her cats, get a scary manicure, spray paint her hairline and eat and eat and eat.  

She is absolutely decompensating right in front of us.  She has got to get a job, any job that will take a 400 pound woman with tumors and  an appalling Internet footprint, and get the hell out of that apartment before she does a total "Pepe Silvia" on Null and develops some new tic, like barking when she smells cheese or pulling her eyelashes out.


----------



## NobleGreyHorse (Jun 5, 2018)

For those of you surprised that Chantal majored in English but butchers the language, you would be absolutely astounded at how many people major in (their native language) studies or lit because they think, "Oh, I already speak (language). This should be easy." I saw a lot of this at university. Sometimes it worked out for them because they discovered that literature was fun for them, and sometimes they discovered that actually _studying_ a language is hard and they switched to... wait for it... elementary education. Jesus wept.


----------



## SodaLove (Jun 5, 2018)

Ladies and Gentlemen, I present to you, the Heh heh! compilation.​




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVqDBVFKjAk&t

Bet you can't make it till the end ​


----------



## JaneThough (Jun 5, 2018)

I've often wondered about that weird 'hehe' tick. It's so bizarre.


----------



## BerriesArnold (Jun 5, 2018)

I don't know if you guys are familiar with RedLetterMedia, but they had one episode where they watched a shitty animated Christmas movie called "The Christmas Tree". Chantal's "hee hee" sounds exactly like the evil bitch's laugh in that movie. Every time I hear it, it reminds me of it. Listen for it :

https://youtu.be/GlFtMxG6mnY?t=19m1s


----------



## Fiber-Rich Vegetable (Jun 5, 2018)

That compilation was goddamn glorious. I got nauseous after the 2-minute mark though. Tick most def confirmed.

edit: typo


----------



## Asperchewy (Jun 5, 2018)

I stopped at 50 seconds in. I. just. cant. do it. You xir/xadam are doing god bears work for dealing with those edits. You deserve a gluten free cookie and some internet stickers for that shit.

EDIT: at 3:36 in (shes in the car wearing a green shirt) I fucking lost it.


----------



## spicy cheesy ramen (Jun 5, 2018)

the worst part is she most likely thinks she's being cute


----------



## SodaLove (Jun 5, 2018)

spicy cheesy ramen said:


> the worst part is she most likely thinks she's being cute



Probably. There were some videos where she did it after she said something "funny" and its sorta understandable but then in some she does it out of nowhere. In one clip she is sitting there eating a potato chip and does it out of the blue..... I don't understand.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVqDBVFKjAk&feature=youtu.be&t=4m

at the 4 minute mark is what I am talking about.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 5, 2018)

She eats like a pig.


----------



## fourshore (Jun 5, 2018)

JadeyL said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, I present to you, the Heh heh! compilation.​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




FUUUCKKKK I am DEAD. What an absolute WEIRDO. 

by the way, I made it 1 minute and 48 seconds. I thought for sure I had almost made it to the 5 minute mark. Nope.


----------



## Fiddledee (Jun 5, 2018)

Chantal does the "HEE HEE" as a way to TRY to distract viewers (and herself) from noticing when she is making bad decisions (eating too much).  That's all there is to it.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 5, 2018)

I think many times she does it after she does something gross. Like she takes too big of a bite or she eats messily or she talks about something disgusting. I think she does it as a way to sort of diffuse how other people see her/what they think. If she takes a huge bite of something and looks like a pig, if she laughs about it first it sort of takes the sting out of someone else laughing about it. Does that make sense? I can't articulate it properly. Basically, she realizes she's an enormous, disgusting beast and hee's as a sort of defense mechanism after she realizes she just showed it to everyone else.


----------



## Henessey (Jun 5, 2018)

I made it till the end and I laughed so hard my stomach hurts. The end? omg 

Accolades @JadeyL


----------



## Fiddledee (Jun 5, 2018)

JadeyL said:


> Probably. There were some videos where she did it after she said something "funny" and its sorta understandable but then in some she does it out of nowhere. In one clip she is sitting there eating a potato chip and does it out of the blue..... I don't understand.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVqDBVFKjAk&feature=youtu.be&t=4m
> 
> at the 4 minute mark is what I am talking about.


Just as Hamberlynn wears chokers and 6 year old stretch pants to hide the illness,  Chantal does the "HEE HEE" to hide her illness.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jun 5, 2018)

JadeyL said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, I present to you, the Heh heh! compilation.​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK. First of all, thank you. It took me almost 5 minutes to stop laughing long enough to sign on & say that.

Second, you made about a dozen people around me very happy today.
I'm outside eating lunch & started watching. I was laughing so hard that people around me just had to know what was so funny. So Chantal, I'll have you know that you're going to have even more viewers soon. Seriously, I played this clip at least 10 times for people who kept coming over to watch. Everyone asked if this was an actor & not a real person who just does this for a living.
We were laughing so hard. LOL

Really, that video is a classic. Between the disgusting chewing & sounds -man, it's something else. How you were able to do it amazes me. Thanks again, best laugh I've had in a long time.


----------



## Fiddledee (Jun 5, 2018)

May I mention this "Karate JOE" character? He is one of Chantal's mods (and jokes about being her husband) and always shows up or makes supportive  comments in other Obese women's chats or videos. He appears to be a total loser freak and for the life of me, I can't understand where men like this come from. Totally creepy! Yikes!


----------



## Princess Ariel (Jun 5, 2018)

JadeyL said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, I present to you, the Heh heh! compilation.​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I made it but......at what COST man??! 

But for real she is obnoxious af. I could never tolerate being around someone like her irl.


----------



## Ungern (Jun 5, 2018)

JadeyL said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, I present to you, the Heh heh! compilation.


Made it to the end and I laughed more than Chantal. Holy shit, you deserve an Academy Award for this! 

Bibi must have nerves of steel. You can already feel your sanity slipping away after 1 minute of listening to this, and Lord knows how many HEE HEEs Bibi has to endure every single day.


----------



## JustSomeRando (Jun 5, 2018)

I made it all the way through the video. Its  amazing how many times she hee hees just in one video. This confirms it's  one of her tics. I don't  know if I should request this but how about a montage of the creepy cat voice


----------



## RussianBlonde (Jun 5, 2018)

@JadeyL that was gold LOL



Fiddledee said:


> May I mention this "Karate JOE" character? He is one of Chantal's mods (and jokes about being her husband) and always shows up or makes supportive  comments in other Obese women's chats or videos. He appears to be a total loser freak and for the life of me, I can't understand where men like this come from. Totally creepy! Yikes!



 He makes the saddest lamest motivational videos ever. He wants to be next Tony Robbins but he's just sad. He sits in a car and says shit like :"Yeah...just get out there and give your best..have the best day ever...yeah....just do it".

 No wonder he's a mod for Chantal.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 5, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> @JadeyL that was gold LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have a link for one of these? I've never seen them and can't seem to find them.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Jun 5, 2018)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Do you have a link for one of these? I've never seen them and can't seem to find them.



I was gonna post it for you and then I realized there are two karatejo accounts on youtube, lmao, sorry the one whos  mod for chantal doesnt post any videos, my apologies


----------



## SodaLove (Jun 5, 2018)

I thought the whole having moderators thing was a lie and in reality it was Chantal who was doing all the comment deleting. Did she mention this karate joe person in a video? How do you know he's her moderator?


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 5, 2018)

He and several others moderate her livestreams for her because she's streaming and can't spend the entire time blocking people. As for video comments, I'm pretty sure that's all her.


----------



## spicy cheesy ramen (Jun 5, 2018)

JadeyL said:


> I thought the whole having moderators thing was a lie and in reality it was Chantal who was doing all the comment deleting. Did she mention this karate joe person in a video? How do you know he's her moderator?



You can see it when she livestreams. Mods have a separate icon when they type in the chat and she's also mentioned it while she's streaming. From what I've seen, karatejoe and this other woman are her primary moderators but he takes his role too seriously. He deletes negative comments almost immediately and if she mentions she's going to get off at a certain time (usually mentioned casually), he watches the time closely and posts countdowns to remind her when to leave as if she's going to turn off the stream at exactly that time. It's actually really amusing


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jun 5, 2018)

Does anyone have the photo/screenshot of Chantal taken on the high def camera? I've been combing the thread and can't find it.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Jun 5, 2018)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Does anyone have the photo/screenshot of Chantal taken on the high def camera? I've been combing the thread and can't find it.



there you go


----------



## DonaldChump (Jun 5, 2018)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> I said a few weeks ago that the longer Chantal stayed unemployed and isolated the weirder and more unhinged she would become. She is absolutely decompensating right in front of us.


I definitely think it's aimlessness and social isolation, and this is why I think she's actually worse off than Amberlynn. I actually (pulling this out of my ass) think social isolation affects women more severely than men, because isolated men just stay in their room and become neckbeards, but women are generally more socially driven anyway--men are too but I think Ive read that they dont get as much from actual socializing.

It's why she latched onto that trainer so much and was bragging about her youtube career because she has nothing else, and nothing else to talk about; she wants to talk about having a normal life with others, and all these life goals shit but she doesnt have it, her life is kind of empty with no fun or new experiences, and she doesnt want to say she does pretty much nothing other than eat and buy shit to fill the void and try to build this persona of whoever she wishes she was (a thin beauty model blogger).


----------



## SodaLove (Jun 5, 2018)

RussianBlonde said:


> there you go



This video baffles me. She watched this before uploading and decided it was flattering? It’s insane how different she looks here.


----------



## Dovahshit (Jun 5, 2018)

JadeyL said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, I present to you, the Heh heh! compilation.​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i made it, but i felt my mentality slipping already

now we know why bibi watches tv all day long


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 5, 2018)

The HD video was reuploaded yesterday by Iamanarchive:


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 5, 2018)

Oh my gosh, that video was glorious. Thanks for your hard work @JadeyL.  I wish somebody would play drums to it!

But that compilation also proved that it’s a tic and not a humorous thing. Only twice was there any laughter involved. The rest time is was involuntary, like a hiccup or something. If you look at only her eyes and cover the rest of her face, you can see that it’s a tic she’s not intending. It’s weird for sure. 

I wonder if she has a mild form of Tourette’s? 

I’m glad I’m not the only one who felt sorry for Bibi. Of course, he’s a grown man and can get out so my sympathies only involve when they were first together and he hadn’t discovered her weirdness yet. I wonder-did he have to take her to s company Christmas party? Can you imagine her shoveling food at the buffet table and “hehe”-ing away, and having to introduce her to your boss?


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## thejackal (May 24, 2019)

Been a minute, lesss go gorlz!


Spoiler



There's a warning, this video contains burps and eating noises.



Spoiler: WARNING










  She's fixed her tray.  It no longer falls off.  She got diet soda.  Don't drink your calories says the 400 pounder with a knowing grin.

She got two crunch wrap spicy cheetos things.  She's been wanting to try them.  She got about 20 packets of hot sauce.  RIP her asshole.  She also got cinnamon twists.  She's never had them although I'm pretty sure she ate them on a mukbang last year.

She pulls something out and doesn't remember what she ordered.  Orgasm noise as she tries it.  She got a fry supreme.  It's like a taco bell poutine.  She has to be careful not to get any on her new white shirt.  She does one of the odd AL like "_yeaaaAAss_" that are becoming more common.

She adds about 4 packets of hot sauce and gives us a beauty bite!



Spoiler: Beauty Bite!








She has not yet ate today, she is trying IF again and don't underestimate its power guyz.  She had a lot of sodium last night, including eating a fucking rotisserie chicken and ramen.  She thought for sure she'd be <wait for it>

SWOLLEN today but she's not.  Because she ate cucumbers she believes.  They also keep you regular.  Lecture cuntal mode is fully engaged so far.  Remember don't drink calories as well.

She's moved on to the crunch wrap supreme.  Orgasm noises.  She got her first cheeto and did a little pleasure giggle before finishing off the hot sauce packet with her lips.

On days when she "_eats like this it will be fruits and veggies the rest of the day"_.  When she doesn't she'll have more leeway.

Orgasm noises as the crunch wrap supreme is devoured.  Eliminating her problem foods was "counterproductive".  It will actually help her more to eat like this.  This is "the bomb" as she spills some on her shirt.  She puts a bib on but it's just a napkin really as she giggles at her gluttony.

She's telling us because in a weird way she IS taking her health seriously.  As she consumes 2K worth of fast food in one sitting.  You combine these mukbangs with cucumbers, IF and fruit (so she doesn't get scurvy) and it's going to work.

She doesn't think the Taco Bell hot sauce is hot but she eats it because it tastes good.  No talking for about a minute just eating.



Spoiler: Finishing Off Hot Sauce Packet 









Still eating.  She's just going to...*laughs*, still eating, oh she just trailed off on that thought.  New line of thought: she's reviewing a scale.  Big gulp of "diet soda".  It's a high tech scale measures body fat and "_all that stuff so_".   Shoves fries in her mouth.  Continues: she does know the scale she has works because when she went to the docs they weighed her and it was same as at home.  She is dipping the rest of the crunch supreme into the sour cream of the fries.

The thing is she "_LIKES DOING THESE MUKBANG VIDEOS._"   So, *big gulp of soda* and here comes our first "_woooah_" that indicates a bit of regret and fullness.  She drove so far she says because she was so hungry.  OK change of thought forget the scale she ordered a microphone from Amazon.  Don't tell Peetz.  Lol, she says "_when you get from Amazon prime it's a company that delivers_".  No shit, that's what Amazon prime is?  She burps and does a dainty "excuse me" then burbs again and shouts CENSORSHIP SUCKS.  Someone will say "_well you will (chantal) censor your comments_" and she says then _"don't get on her nerves._" Just joking!

Only the 2nd crunch wrap and the cinnamon things are left.  Upon 1st bite of the 2nd wrap she goes full orgasm.  She starts to say something, but eats again for awhile, orgasm noises.  Big gulp of diet soda, big sigh.  Gotta be getting close to the end.

Ok she's still trying to explain why she's doing mukbangs again.  She's not an "_inspirational channe_l" in case you didn't know or are new around here.  She hates weight loss culture.  Says the person that has tried the potato diet and the medical medium and the grape fast.  She is now _"triggered by it_" and she woke up today and "_got to do what the hell I want_".  If she eats anything else today she'll just have cucumbers and cantaloupe.

She's going to not do a video this weekend because she has videos planned for next week and needs to take the weekend to work on future content like mysteries.  They "_take research_".  More eating.  Almost through the crunchwrap it stood no chance.  She got the new sofa.  It's comfie she says.



Spoiler: New Sofa









They threw the old couch out.  How environmentally conscious of her.  But Bibi wants to keep it so it's just in storage.  Kinda sounds like they aren't a couple.  "_Have at it_" she says about Bibi keeping the couch.

She's got a little hot sauce left and the cinnamon twists.  She brushes off her blouse and says "well guyz" signalling, mercifully the end of the video.  She considers keeping the hot sauce in her car before deciding on her purse.  The tray doesn't get wiped down but in the future she'll buy wipes for it.  Loud massive burp and she says she's "_pretty full_" but she could have had some more maybe.  The fries tho were really filling.  Her Taco Bell craving is gone.

She thanks us for watching and listening and she'll see us in the next video.



Spoiler: DIET REBEL


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 24, 2019)

ETA: It's Friday. BeBeJunes was supposed to go to the vet today. Let's see if Jabba skipped that appointment too.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (May 24, 2019)

thejackal said:


> Been a minute, lesss go gorlz!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I had to stop and make a cocktail at her high tech scale that goes to 400 lbs.  Completely oblivious she may be near and over 400 lbs.

She still fails to use napkins wiping her sauce and spit laden finger sausages on her thighs and fupa.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 24, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> New video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So many things to love in this video.
The air freshener dangling from the rear view mirror.
The old lady folding shopping cart in the back seat.
And Chantal's new tent. So new that all she did was take it out of the package & put it on. Why bother washing or ironing? It's a tent -it won't look good no matter what.
Lord, I haven't seen her in a while & she looks rally bad. Can't wait till we hear the lies about her new scale. That 366 number (she keeps using) is off by at least 45 pounds.
Good times ahead.


----------



## Neatoburrito (May 24, 2019)

I’ve been gone two days and she has posted THREE fast food mukbangs within the last 21 hours.. my word. Same shirt, she can’t claim it’s different days. That’s horrifying. She ate easily over 4000 calories. Which one of your nerds is gonna calculate the exact for the rest of the class?


She has the audacity to state she only will be eating fruits and veggies after on the days she eats fast food... Wut.

Edit: okay, she’s not wearing the same shirt after rewatching, she changed shirts between. She does this often.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (May 24, 2019)

As she's affirming that she's not to be an inspirational channel which she's cried, literally cried about wanting to be, she makes direct eye contact with the camera with taco bell schmutz on her face and about to lay into how she hats the whole "Weight loss culture"

Golden.





Oh and after "I can't get anything on this shirt, it's new... " to "OMG It's on my shirt!" and uses a napkin for a bib. She used the napkin then kept eating so much so fast she got titty nuggets and fished them out and munched. So classy!





ETA Made it through the video.  At the end she wonders what put her over for her to burp.  Was it maybe the loaded fries? Or maybe the fries and one an a half of the crunch wrap?  Yea. either ONE Of those things.. would be a normal portion.  She ate 2 Crunch wraps, one loaded fries and a bag of crunchy twists and a huge cup that looks like a liter of sugar water.  Yea.. it was a half a crunch wrap that was over the line.  (sarcasm).


----------



## meepmapmop (May 24, 2019)

Man, Chantal has turned up the crazy for 2019! Every time I check this page there is just a plethora of new madness to observe... I just love how she gobbles up those poor animals with zero regret now. I'm wondering what will come next, chimp out video to the people shaming her for eating crap or a preachy "I'm going vegan" video! Each day holds a new surprise gorls and I'm here for it!


----------



## Pizza Sloth (May 24, 2019)

meepmapmop said:


> Man, Chantal has turned up the crazy for 2019! Every time I check this page there is just a plethora of new madness to observe... I just love how she gobbles up those poor animals with zero regret now. I'm wondering what will come next, chimp out video to the people shaming her for eating crap or a preachy "I'm going vegan" video! Each day holds a new surprise gorls and I'm here for it!



I put dibs that on Thursday we'll see the binge regret ranting video and the announcement of her next diet. She's on par for her trying really hard, spent three or so weekends in ER with the PE, and just binged on BK, Wendys, Starbucks, and Taco Bell. The next step is a regret video, followed by a grocery haul based on her new literal diet of the week.

Her "Mystery Monday" story will be mundane and not a cleverly edited but her reading from a script from her stealing content from reddit...which is okay but reaction videos she reports... in which how she eats and what shit food is more interesting than some mystery story she tells in a flat manner inbetween huge ass forkfulls dipped in shit sauce and she chews over.


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (May 24, 2019)

I think we'll see some awful combo platter of bullshit next time. Chop up a little "I'm going vegan again!" throw in some "stop judging me! how dare you!" maybe a little crying about how ruined her body is. I'm on the fence about comments on or off, though. She JUST turned them off on a bunch of videos so it'll probably be "the comments are staying off for my mental health" before quickly flopping over to keeping them on but don't you dare criticize her or she'll block your ass!

Hard to say, since she's cycling so quickly she causes multiple instances of whiplash in a single day now.


----------



## Mr Foster (May 24, 2019)

When she turns off all comments like that, she's close to chimping out.

It's the same pattern every chimp out and I love it.


----------



## Dafuk (May 24, 2019)

She is only happy when she is stuffing her fat face with animal fats and carbs. Geezus. Clots in lungs, grapefruit sized cysts, sleeps with a fucking Cpap, out of breath simply talking, but she is concerned about getting scurvy? Girl IF ain't going to save your lard ass when your ham hocks are stuffing 3000 calories of food in your face hole.


----------



## neckyhamhock (May 24, 2019)

Her weird valley girl accent she's trying out is fucking annoying, what the hell?


----------



## wheelpower (May 24, 2019)

Good god, she drove all the way to a far out Orleans tacobell (they have them in her area of QC but maybe this is part of her rotation)  parked in a Marshall's parking lot and filmed this fuckery. Poor grandma is funding this crap too.


----------



## PatTraverse (May 24, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> Good god, she drove all the way to a far out Orleans tacobell (they have them in her area of QC but maybe this is part of her rotation)  parked in a Marshall's parking lot and filmed this fuckery. Poor grandma is funding this crap too.


Chantal does that because the more she drives and the more chances she has to be tempted by fast food restaurants and buy more meals. It is exactly the same thing when she keeps buying huge amounts of what she calls her trigger foods like Doritos and cheese. Purposely putting yourself in situations you know you will fail in and then pretend that you want to get better is just laughable.

Now i wonder how many extra places Chantal stopped by on that famous 2 hours drive one way to get some poutine in Montréal. Driving 4 hours in the middle of the night must have been the ultimate binging road trip for this hog. She should do it again but film all her mukbangs this time. Chantal Marie Sarault: Bigger, Longer & Uncut.


----------



## weaselhat (May 24, 2019)

honestly, at the rate she's been gaining she has been eating this shit, now she is just filming it.  That is really the only difference.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 24, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> Good god, she drove all the way to a far out Orleans tacobell (they have them in her area of QC but maybe this is part of her rotation)  parked in a Marshall's parking lot and filmed this fuckery. Poor grandma is funding this crap too.



Ahhhh. Now it all makes sense. Interesting to learn that her Taco Bell is far away. Now the question: What other fast food places are between Chantal's hovel & this Taco Bell?

It's important to know because she stopped at two of them (at least) on her way back home.
This is how Chantal rolls (honestly, no pun intended) Whenever she drives to & from a place far from home, she stops at multiple fast food places for meals. Yes, meals.
So, what else did she eat on the way home? This is a woman who lives for food, so we know what she ate on camera did not fill her up. She definitely ate more.
Chantal is growing right before our eyes. No more dreams of a beautiful Jamaica vacation? Or cute Summer dresses? Or maybe being able to breathe normally after walking 10 feet?

And, I know I've been away for a few days, but when did the drag queen look come back? I swear, each time I see those hooker lashes & her God-awful make-up, all I think of is the movie Hairspray. She'd fit right in.
She also needs to stop talking about this scale review. She just admitted it only goes up to 400 pounds. I will never believe any weigh-in from her. I'll just use my eyes. She is a massive over 400 pound person. Period.

Onward to June & with the way she's shoveling in fast food, onward to a 25 to 30 pound weight gain.
For a while she was a bore, but have to admit, this is fun.


----------



## weaselhat (May 24, 2019)

neckyhamhock said:


> Her weird valley girl accent she's trying out is fucking annoying, what the hell?


she sounds like Tammy from Bob's Burgers, but she almost looks like shes trying to mimic Trisha Paytas.

Ok, one thing I've learned from this  is Canada has some fast food items we don't have here in the US.  like that type of crunch wrap.  She says it is a Spicy Chicken Cheetos crunchwrap slider  (440 calories, 20 grams of fat, 860 milligrams of sodium, 15 grams of protein)
she had two

Cin twist things are 170 calories and 6 grams of fat.
and I can't figure out which fry abomination she had but it looks like maybe nacho fries bell grande and those are 710 calories and 41 grams of fat.  Did I miss something.  Anyway that is   *1765 calories and 87 grams of fat  for ONE MEAL.     *Christ on a cracker.


----------



## wheelpower (May 24, 2019)

weaselhat said:


> I can't figure out which fry abomination she had but it looks like maybe nacho fries bell grande and those are 710 calories and 41 grams of fat.  Did I miss something.  Anyway that is   *1765 calories and 87 grams of fat  for ONE MEAL.     *Christ on a cracker.


That abomination is a fries supreme clocking in at 420 cal


----------



## downloads (May 24, 2019)

neckyhamhock said:


> Her weird valley girl accent she's trying out is fucking annoying, what the hell?



No lie that's called an Ottawa Valley accent.  It's horrendous but she might come by it honestly.  I had a org chem teacher who would relapse into it when he drank, most of the time people cover it up.


----------



## Neatoburrito (May 24, 2019)

I give it a week before she cues the chimp out. A week solid.


----------



## DongMiguel (May 24, 2019)

"You're not taking your health seriously."

"I think actually, in a weird way, I am..."


----------



## wheelpower (May 24, 2019)

downloads said:


> No lie that's called an Ottawa Valley accent.  It's horrendous but she might come by it honestly.  I had a org chem teacher who would relapse into it when he drank, most of the time people cover it up.


Yeah she has the Ottawa Valley accent prob cause shes from cornwall, I have yet to meet anyone born in the city of Ottawa with that accent. 

ETA: Get er done, out fir a rip etc


----------



## Army Burger (May 24, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> Yeah she has the Ottawa Valley accent prob cause shes from cornwall, I have yet to meet anyone born in the city of Ottawa with that accent.
> 
> ETA: Get er done, out fir a rip etc


She'd fit in just well in other Valley's around the country.


----------



## Scotch (May 24, 2019)

Throughout, she took many deep breaths and exhales, like she had trouble breathing, or maybe food was getting caught in her chest. She cleared her throat more times than I could count. A lot of “you knows" and double bites of food (when she takes a big bite, and takes a smaller bite directly after).

A lot of sperging below. She's even more annoying in print.



Spoiler: Taco Bell Feast Transcript



TACO BELL SPICY CHEETOS CRUNCH WRAP FEAST IN THE CAR - 5/24/2019
THE TRANSCRIPT.

_[Black screen w/ text which reads the following: “Warning: this video contains eating noises and burps!”]_
*“Alright guys, I found a way to position my steering wheel so that the tray doesn’t really fall off.” *
_[She adjusts the flat trough propped on the wheel.] _
*“So, diet soda,” *
_[She picks up the ice-filled cup and glances wistfully through the windshield.] _
*“I wanted a Baja Blast but I… I have this rule, where, it’s like, where I can, don’t drink your calories basically. So, yeah.”*
_[She rustles through the bag of newly bought treasures.] _
*“Alright, so I got a big box. Let’s set this up here.” *
_[She places several hot sauces on the feeding tray.] 
[Slight edit in the video]
[A small bag appears out of nowhere on the tray and she’s glancing inside of her prize sack of gluttony and pulls out the first meat pocket.]_
*“So, I got two Crunchwrap Sliders supreme. The spicy Cheetos. I’ve wanted to try those, but I never…” *
_[There is more bag crinkling off camera.] _
*“Oh my God, when I said extra hot sauce,”*
[_she chuckles.]_
*“I’m gonna have hot sauce for my next visit. That’s for sure.” *
_[She drops a decent amount of packaged sodium onto the tray.] 
[More bag crinkling off camera as her paw grabs for anything she can touch. She pulls another bag out and asks, as though she has amnesia…]_
*“What are these? Oh, these are the cinnamon twists.” *
_[Joy envelopes her face.] _
*“I’ve never had these before.” *
_[Slight cut in the video]_
*“Let’s try one.” *
_[She picks up the bag and shoves an entire cinnamon dusted twist into her pie hole, and crunches loudly, painfully. She reveals a slight moan of approval, then picks up the Crunchwrap.]_
*“That’s good. They’re more like a dessert thing.” *
_[More bag rustling off camera.]_
*“What’s this?” *
_[A box of fries appear in her hands.]_
*“Oh gosh. Something with fries.” *
_[She can’t resist the first bite, pulling a dangling potato from the box and into her mouth. She barely has time to chew it before letting out a guttural half-laugh, half-moan of satisfaction.] _
*“Oh my God!”*
_[The hunt has begun as she opens the box.]_
*“Fries Supreme! Yo!” *
_[Laugh]
[Jump in the video]_
*“I’m gonna have to make damn sure that this doesn’t spill on my shirt, because this is a new shirt and I love it. So… yeah… let’s start with the fries, like, I’m so craving these. These are so good.” 
“We’re gonna put hot sauce… on these.” *
_[She opens the first sauce packet and begins to drizzle the contents on the grease logs, already covered with sour cream, and God knows what else.] _
*“You guys laugh at my tray but it’s actually practical, like, if you do mukbangs in the car.” *
_[The second sauce packet is open and is also being squeezed onto the fries.]_
*“Alright…” *
_[She prods around the fries with the plastic fork, collects a mound and declares, “Beauty bite,” before shoving the entire forkful into her trap, smacking and shoving a rebel fry between her teeth. Sour cream stains her matted pink lipstick. Moan. She chuckles slightly.] _
*“Guys, I have not had anything to eat since, like, forever. I’m trying intermittent fasting again, and… do not underestimate the power of intermittent fasting, guys, because… I had enough sodium yesterday… you saw what I had with Peetz. That was my first meal, and then I had, um…” *
_[She shoves in another mouthful of fries.]_
*“…later, at like, ten… UGH… I hate eating with lipstick, I don’t know why, but I can not do it.”*
_[She wipes it off with a napkin and regains her composure with a drink.] _
*“Later, at like, nine-thirty, ten, I had a bit of rotisserie chicken breast with a package of these new Korean noodles I want to review for your guys. They’re called Carbo. They’re spicy chicken carbo flavor, I think it’s carbonara. There’s no bacon in it, but…” *
_[Big moan]_
*“They are good! And, I thought for sure, like, I would be swollen, but I stopped eating after that, had lots of water, had some cucumbers. ‘Cause honestly cucumbers is like a trick because they’re very hydrating and,”*
_[Jump in the video.]_
*“They’re very hydrating, and also they’re high in fiber, so they keep you regular. They give you vitamins, minerals, and a lot of hydration… so…”
“If you’re basically, like me, and the type of person who can’t… kick junk food out of your life, so the intermittent fasting… I stopped eating and it is four o’clock, and this is my first meal. Oh, my God, let’s try this thing, this Crunchwrap Supreme.”*
_[A breathy “Oh” escapes.]
[Picks up a packet of hot sauce, opens it with her hands and teeth since the other hand is occupied. Drizzle.]_
*“And my feet are, like, not swollen at all.” *
_[Takes a huge bite of the meat pocket, a small bite immediately follows, because the first bite wasn’t big enough, apparently.]
[Slight moan. She shows the camera the inside.]
[Happy moan. She stares into the Crunchwrap, then lowers it, an expression on her face as though she’s had a revelation. Slight nod.]_
*“Just got a Cheeto.”*
_[Hot sauce. Drizzle. Drizzle.]
[She sucks the splayed end of the sauce packet.]
[Another big bite. Her jaw pops.]_
*“So, honestly for me, it’s about finding balance, like,”*
_[She squirts the remaining hot sauce from an already opened pouch onto the fries, then proceeds to, once again, suck the open ends of the packet.]_
*“On days where I eat like this, it’s gonna be fruits and vegetables like the rest of the day.”*
_[Shoves cinnamon twist into her mouth and smacks loudly.]_
*“And when I do cooked mukbangs, or cook food, you know, I’ll get to have a bit more leeway.”*
_[Another bite of the Crunchwrap. Another jaw pop.]
[Her eyes roll back in her head and a giddy, laugh-moan noise erupts from her throat.]
[She’s barely done chewing before another forkful of fries follow.]_
*“But I’ll admit eating what I like to eat, and eating only boring food, actually seems to be counter productive for me in a weird way, you know what I mean?”
“So,”*
_[She still chewing as she picks up another hot sauce and opens it using her teeth, drizzling the contents again on the TB sandwich.]_
*“This is, like, the bomb.”*
_[She sucks the hot sauce, once again, then begins to gasp while staring wide-eyed into the camera.]_
*“I got some on my shirt! I got some on my shirt!”*
_[Jump in the video. It isn’t clear if she wipes the sauce from her shirt, but she reaches for napkins and hangs a single napkin from the neck of her polka-dot shirt.]_
*“No, sir, Bob. I’m putting a bib.”*
_[Slight laugh. Picks up food and begins eating once again.]_
*“So yeah, it’s like, I’m saying this because a lot of people are concerned, like, you’re not taking your health seriously. And I think actually in a weird way, I am.”*
_[She laughs and shoves down fries.]_
*“I had no binge urges yesterday because I got to eat kinda what I want, ya know?”
“Combine that with intermittent fasting, cucumbers, and vitamins… [laugh] so I don’t get scurvy…”*
_[Another gleeful moan, and another packet of sauce, sucking the splayed end once she’s finished with it. It drips down her sandwich-occupied sausage fingers.]_
*“Talk about hot sauce tastes good, but it’s not hot, like…”*
_[Huge bite, followed by a smaller bite.] _
*“…at all.” *
_[Laugh. More fries.]_
*“So yeah, like, that’s my…”*_ 
[Bag rustling.]_
*“That’s my thing.”
“So, I just wanted to explain, I guess, you know.”*
_[Two cinnamon twists. She wipes her hand on her pants.]_
*“But I am going to… just not really… actually I have to do a…”
“So, there’s a product review I have to do. It’s a scale. These earrings are, like, really big. I love them. But it’s like a high tech scale, so it measures body fat and all that stuff, so…”*
_[Another double bite.]_
*“It goes up to 400 lbs. Mmm, the scale I do have, does work.”
“Because when I went for my sleep study, uh, my sleep st—to see the sleep… specialist, they weighed me and took my blood pressure and all that. And the weight was exactly what I had.”
“For the last time I weighed myself. So just wanted to, I guess, dedicate this video to kind of explaining what my logic is, I guess.”
“Mmm, I like doing these videos, you know? So…”*
_[After chewing and taking several deep breathes, she exhales.]_
*“So good,” *
_[She laughs.] _
*“The first bite was like, ‘ahh.’ I drove so far, and I was so hungry. So I ordered a microphone and some equipment, like, just a new stand, like a new tripod. And the guy who delivered my stuff, cause whenever you get delivery from Amazon Prime, right, it’s like a company that delivers. Yo, I order that stuff at, like, 3 in the morning yesterday, and it got here today at like, probably like, 230. Can you believe that?”*
_[Cinnamon twist then BURP.]_
*“S’cuse me.”*
_[Another burp, smaller this time.]_
*“People burp on videos, whatever. Censor…censorship sucks!”*
_[Crunches on a Twist.]_
*“Probably gonna get, oh you censor your comments.”*
_[Unwraps the next Crunchwrap.]
[Going in for another packet of sauce.]_
*“Well, don’t get on my nerves then. No, I’m just joking.”*
_[Breathy laugh. Crunchwrap in one hand, opening a sauce packet with her teeth in another.]_
*“Um…”*
_[Drizzle.]_
*“Whoa.”*
_[Crazy, giddy moan-laugh from the depths of Hell as she takes multiple bites.]_
*“By the way…” *
_[More sauce then moaning again.]
[She releases a sharp exhale after a drink of sod-ey.]_
*“So yeah, I just wanted to… explain that basically.”*
_[Sauce opened with teeth then squeezed onto half-eaten sandwich.]_
*“And you’re not—I’m not gonna get anymore… I mean, I… not the person to do inspirational weight loss channel, obviously.”*
_[Laugh and DOUBLE bites the Crunchwrap at the 14 minute mark. Nacho cheese sauce attaches itself to her cheek and stays for almost thirty seconds before she flicks it off with her finger and licks it.]_
*“I hate the whole weight loss culture, like the whole, you need to be doing this… this diet, this diet. Like, everything is just triggering to me in that way. Depressing. Like, I woke up today and I was like, I get to do what the Hell I want, like, I get to—within reason, you know? Like, I’m not going to go home and eat like, eat like this, it’s gonna be like I said, healthier food today—if anything. It’s already four. Whew. I’ll probably take my vitamin, and if I’m really hungry later have some sliced cucumbers and cantaloupe, at night to rehydrate, and you know what I mean? And then tomorrow, it’s Saturday, I think I’m gonna take the weekend, guys, because I do have a more regular schedule planned for next week.”*
_[Food and chewing.]_
*“I need to take the weekend to work on Mystery Monday, honestly, if you want to do them well, they take research and stuff like that, so…”
“And then I want to do, like, more regular type of schedule. So that you guys know when to expect an upload, you know? And see if I can stick with that. I’m not going to tell you what it is, in case I don’t.”
[Two big bites.]
“These are just kind-of like wing-it videos, honestly. Got our new sofa. I’ll insert a picture here.”*
_[It’s brown—real leather, maybe—couch with two shaggy, faux fur pillows. One is a medium gray, the other is gold.] 
[Lots of clearing of the throat.]_
*“It’s, um, it’s real comfortable. So we threw out our sectional, but BiBi wants—he’s like insisting on keeping this chaise part because, number one, the cats can continue to scratch that, and number two… he just likes it, so… he puts all his crap on there, and he just doesn’t want to get rid of it, so…”*
_[Double bite.]_
*“Have at ‘er, ya know what I mean?”*
_[She’s finally finished with the food and pushes all the waste into the bag from wince it came.]_
*“Hm. I like looking around, seeing what’s going on around me, ya know? I try to stay focused on the video. Alright. So, we have some hot sauce left. Hm…”*
_[Drinks.]_
*“I have a few more of these, they’re so good.”*
_[She holds up a cinnamon twist. Shoves it in and wipes the remainder on her pants.]_
*“You like cinnamon twists? Mmm.”*
_[Looks down and wipes crumbs from her shirt. The bib is no longer there, btw.]_
*“Alright, well, guys. I’m gonna go and, uhm, enjoy the rest of the day. I hope you do the same, and… I’m going to keep this hot sauce in… should I keep it in the car, or it may be too hot, eh? Keep it in my purse. Have like—I’m gonna collect like a sauce stash, and just like a little pouch with little sauces. So, my tray… I’m gonna buy some wipes to kinda wipe it down, but yeah… So, I can not wear sunglasses when I have my fake eyelashes on. It’s just really annoying. And these are those earrings that I got. I really like them. Yes!”
“Anyways…”*
_[BUUURP.]
[She clutches her pearls.]_
*“Oh my God I’m so sorry.”*
_[Follow up burp and an exhales.]_
*“I’m very full, actually. Pretty full, I think one of those sliders would have done it. Well, like one and a half. I think the fries is what did it, like, they were like UGH really filling, you know? Potatoes are really filling.”
“Alright guys, that was delicious. That definitely kicked my craving for Taco Bell in the butt. And thank you for listening to me, um, and thank you for watching, definitely, thank you for watching, and I’ll see you guys in the next video. Bye guys!”*


----------



## Ravenna (May 25, 2019)

So I'm guessing that the poor cat who needed to see a Vet, didn't get to see a Vet today. This cunty bitch, I swear. Just one of the many reasons she's detestable.


----------



## AbraCadaver (May 25, 2019)

Ravenna said:


> So I'm guessing that the poor cat who needed to see a Vet, didn't get to see a Vet today. This cunty bitch, I swear. Just one of the many reasons she's detestable.


“HEY GUYS HEY GUYS HEY so um, so my poor cat died and I DON’T know why, he was um, like FINE the day before, he hadn't been eating but (laughs) I know how that is when you’re IF but anyways so I just could NOT go to the vet with him because I was going through...like SO many things that week, and I was so broke after the Torrid haul and some of you, I don’t want to place blame here, but SOME of you were really mean and upsetting in comments and it gave me bad social anxiety so I couldn’t leave the house so now my cat is dead and it’s your fault. I’m just heartbroken and I probably won’t be able to film at all this weekend.”

(Shoves another serving spoon of nacho cheese in her mouth)

“Oh my GODDDD I have been craving this all day. HEE HEE!”


----------



## PerkChop (May 25, 2019)

Ravenna said:


> So I'm guessing that the poor cat who needed to see a Vet, didn't get to see a Vet today. This cunty bitch, I swear. Just one of the many reasons she's detestable.


There's plenty of reasons to dislike Chantal, and AL as well for that matter, but mistreating/neglecting their pets is truly the thing that makes me loathe them the most.

I'll take my mad on the internet points now.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 25, 2019)

CHIMP OUT:






Edit: She looks bigger than ever. Holy crap.


----------



## Swagstika (May 25, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> View attachment 771149
> 
> 
> Today in the comment section, the cliche of the day is "on point" as in "your makeup is on point"  Buncha lemmings all switch to the same cliche catchphrases at the same time, somebody needs to study that phenomenon.  This year, they have switched _en masse_ from "you go girl" to "you got this" to "you do you" to "your makeup is on point".  It is remarkable what dum dums are attracted to our fat mukbanger guru.


I first missed how bad those false lashes are, so thank you for the screenshot!
The cheap, shiny texture, the too short length, the fact that they don't blend in in any ways whatsoever...
"Your makeup is on point" indeed.
Just perfect. I love it.


----------



## Wherethewildlingsare (May 25, 2019)

You know what I was thinking while watching her eat herself to death in that taco bell mukbang: she really fucked herself over at any chance of a successful YouTube channel. Like, if she was just doing mukbangs this whole time, instead of flip flopping from that to healthy to vegan to plant based to omad etc., she wouldn't get as much hate, and she would probably be in the 100k subscriber range. I was just looking at her older mukbang videos and she had a good amount of views, but because of her being inconsistent, calling out her "haters", disabling comments, and not sticking to a single thing she sets out to do, she screwed herself out of the only thing she was remotely good at: eating on camera. She can't even commit to being a mukbanger. She literally can't even commit to her binge eating on camera.


----------



## pinkbutterfly (May 25, 2019)

I don't get what the fuss is all about. That mukbang is fine. She ate some cucumber which is going to cancel it out, easy!


----------



## Who Now (May 25, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> CHIMP OUT:



First off, did she get permission to post someone elses video footage? If not, according to Chantal,  the video should get a strike. Also, I realize she is right on track but she acts like its such a surprise that she gets all the comments. She even says in her prior videos she knows people will come at her and she was fine with it. Doesn't she get it that these kinds of responses is fodder for haydurs? What an idiot


----------



## pecansandies (May 25, 2019)

"Youtube doesn't pay me enough to put up with this"

word for word, every part of this sentence.......like sis, that's not how any of the world works lmao. This whole video is one long rant basically saying "it's my right to kill myself" which is true but I don't know what she expects at this point.

Her comparison to Pewdiepie was pure poetry. He doesn't deal with shitty comments, sis you right. He also doesn't broadcast his bipolar self-harm bullshit publicly then sperg out when people say "hey, maybe you should stop before you die?"


----------



## AllAboardChewChew (May 25, 2019)

Haha at around the 10:50 mark she said that restricting herself from eating fast food doesn't work for her as it causes binges then goes on to say that she doesn't want to binge anymore because she got to have a taco bell binge wtf? If you can't do moderation then cut that shit out of your diet. She's all or nothing with everything so why not just go all veggies and no junk food?


----------



## pecansandies (May 25, 2019)

also someone should mirror this so they can play it at her funeral.

"I wanna eat what I wanna eat. You're not a fuckin doctor" over "Ave Maria" while they lower her piano box casket into the ground. I would pay to see that circus


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 25, 2019)

The chimp out was pretty disappointing. She needs some new material.

BeBeJunes bullying Sammy isn't a sign that she feels good, House. It's a sign she *doesn't feel well.* But, "you're not stupid," right? Idiot.


----------



## Bleach Milkshake (May 25, 2019)

Ooooh bitch is mad af.

This one needs to get archived, she'll yeet it quicker than she can inhale a beef n cheddar the moment sees her sub count plummet.

Quote of the day:

"I do feel bad about the animals, even if I eat them!"


----------



## Gawdamit (May 25, 2019)

She took BBJunes to the vet. Liar. So many lies in that video. And she wonders why she has so many haters


----------



## Blue Roses (May 25, 2019)

Those Psych Emerge staffers better get ready for another visit. Does "entitled cuntery" count as a diagnosis? In Chantal it seems terminal. 

Like if you were also searching for the Taco Bell hot sauce stain on her (too tight) polka dot blouse. XOXO.


----------



## pinkbutterfly (May 25, 2019)

Gorls, I think she's right. We're the problem, here. 

The way that we promote weight loss culture by reminding her that she said a week ago she wanted to lose weight? That's sickening. I can't believe our behaviour, honestly. 

She wants to eat Arby's what she wants to eat, so we should deal with it and support her death march creative journey. How _dare _we question her? It's harassment, it's hate culture, it's disgusting and we should be ashamed of ourselves. _Everyone _eats 4000 calories of Taco Bell. 

Karma will get us.


----------



## Dutch Courage (May 25, 2019)

lol I called it in my last post...

She's comparing herself to PewdiePie now.  Next will be Christ himself...

I love how she cannot grasp the concept that hate watching is both fun and not harassment.  Also how she doesn't understand that it is not the weight behind all the negative comments.  And there weren't so many negative comments anyway today; she is totally being a big fat gaseous crybaby.

She doesn't get that she is driving herself mad, propelling her own cycles.  It isn't us, it isn't haters, it isn't angry vegans.  After such a wonderful meal today, and such a nice one yesterday with Peetz, she had no reason to chimp out whatsoever.  Except that she can't help herself.

This year is destined to be great as long as she stays on YouTube.


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (May 25, 2019)

Whatever. Eat what you want to eat, lady, nobody really cares. You're just fun to poke at because you're such a goddamn predictable freakshow.

Maybe try a little introspection after you delete this rant, because we all know you're going to, probably before the night is through.


----------



## pinkbutterfly (May 25, 2019)

"I just want to entertain you guys."

Don't worry Chantal, you're doing a wonderful job at that!


----------



## marjoram (May 25, 2019)

"Creator"


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (May 25, 2019)

Damn she’s salty. I have to laugh too when she calls herself a “creator”!! 

Does she still have those blood-clots??  For how life-changing she acted like the experience was for her she doesn’t seem worried anymore.

Edited- because I just watched it all the way thru & she did mention the clots.   I also noticed the Walmart she’s at has a McD in it. I’d be willing to make a bet with Vegas that she stopped off there first before buying her “healthy grocery’s”


----------



## Scotch (May 25, 2019)

For posterity's sake (since it will, more than likely, be deleted).





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Dafuk (May 25, 2019)

She is a whack job. Bitch please....she is the one putting her life out there after continually exclaiming she will never do it again....claims she has a life and doesnt sit around watching YouTube all day.  Ummm her life is literally her foraging for food, eating food, thinking about food, filming and filtering comments online or lurking online. What kind of life can one have when they cant waddle more than a minute without losing breath? She fucking broke the damn couch. I love how she acts as if the primary population is just like her, fat....like no, you are an outlier, most fatties do not tip scales at 400lbs . The other video she posted from earlier she remarks that she can wake up and do what she wants, well good for you chantal cause that consisted of you eating a full day calorie intake of taco bell sludge. Yeah, she is really thriving living her best life. You cant even work any other job than YouTube because it is now impossible. Good luck to her in ever getting a decent job considering how vast her www imprint is. Internet is forever once you put your shit out there. She does not want to be held accountable for anything. Her family and bibi need to cut her off so she has no choice.
Side note...I find it hilarious that she is spouting how eating poorly such as taco bell will have no affect on her blood clots but yet was convinced it had an affect on her cysts and tried touting a grape fast as a cure all. Anything that fits into her circular never ending repetitive moronic narrative


----------



## The hash slinging slasher (May 25, 2019)

"I know what I'm doing"

But she's hasn't lost any significant amount of weight since having a "weight loss journey" for nearly two years now.

lol sure flobby bobby....

Also at around 10:56 it sounds like she was going to say "I didn't want to binge because I got to have *Burger King*" but then she quickly corrects herself and says Taco Bell as she looks away from the camera and starts shifting her eyes. Could've been a mishap but with her history I highly doubt it.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (May 25, 2019)

Now she's discovered the word 'shaming' to cover her whale-sized ass, so precitable.



DongMiguel said:


> "You're not taking your health seriously."
> 
> "I think actually, in a weird way, I am..."


Woman learns to avoid all accountability with this one weird trick!


----------



## JustSomeRando (May 25, 2019)

"I don't sit around watching YouTube all day"
Oh we know that. You also watch the Food Network, Netflix, the same episode of Unsolved Mysteries and the tracking screen for your pizza delivery


----------



## SodaLove (May 25, 2019)

She says she’s going to buy healthy groceries but her real destination is in the back: 






Also she says eating fast food won’t make her blood clots get bigger just as eating a cucumber won’t shrink them.... ummm.... Chantal, just a few months ago you were trying to shrink your cysts with grapes and lemons lmao. (Not really cause she didn’t even last a day doing that)


----------



## Igotdigusted (May 25, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> CHIMP OUT:



Chantal: I am not getting paid enough to put up with your shit. I wake up to a bunch of bullshit.
Chantal 1 minute later: I am getting paid to put up with your shit, you are all doing for free, commending in forums all kind of shit. At the end of the day I sleep well at night.

Honestly  Chantal you are not a creator. You create nothing from scratch. You are just a half-mad glutton whose crazy cycles are entertaining AF.

She is on a fast food high now.....soon she will crash.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (May 25, 2019)

Chantal’s XXXL meal at Taco Bell (plus other stuff she ate in the car that she didn’t film) on top of at least two more “meals” of comparable size plus snacking is how Chantal has eaten everyday for years. The diet theater she tries to perform on YT is 100% lies. 

She’s just like every crazy super death fat on My 600 lb Life. Dr Now asks them all what they eat and 90% just lie their asses off. It’s embarrassing to watch, but Chantal has created an entire YT channel of “death fat absurdly lying about what she eats” content.

Chantal is just mad her total dedication to lies and bullshit don’t result in weight loss. To gain, or even maintain, the Jaba the Hut shape she’s achieved takes a fucking truckload of food everyday. She’s IF if you think sleeping with your C-pap at night for eight hours counts as “fasting”. Only a delusional double-wide death fat describes sleep as fasting.

She’s just a tragi-comedy channel at this point. Watching her gluttony balloon body her to utterly grotesque proportions while yapping about how she’s totally eating fruits and veggies the rest of the day or going vegan or IF, etc...

Just put on those cheap tacky sunglasses and keep eating that tripe filled Taco Bell and hammering away Chantal. You can’t be the fat lady in the side show anymore, that’s why you have a YT channel.


----------



## sevynohthree (May 25, 2019)

i am shocked it took her this long to have a ranting video. things must have been crazy in the great north today! OMG SHE COMPARES HERSELF TO JAMES CHARLES BAHAHAHHAHA what a crazy cunt


----------



## WeDon'tNeedToWhisper (May 25, 2019)

When she said "I don't have time" over and over (to delete comments), what she really should have said is "There's not enough hours in the day". 

She has zero obligations and responsibilities but she doesn't have time?? We know she's not busy taking her cat to the vet or going to the weight loss clinic. She must be referring to her wasting hours driving around Ottawa to various fast food locations.


----------



## Gawdamit (May 25, 2019)

Is that white blouse with the black dots suppose to be a cute summer outfit?  LMFAO


----------



## Turd Blossom (May 25, 2019)

I thought for sure we'd get at least a day or two more of smug manic mukbanging before the inevitable chimpout, but you guys called it!
This "rant" didn't offer anything new, but our Queen of Chinspiration was especially bothered tonight: all worked up and shouting at the camera with the burning hot rage of a thousand  packets of Taco Bell Diablo sauce. 

Interesting to compare this angry, shouty version of Cuntal to her soft-spoken lectures on the virtues of healing foods or the barely audible, weak sickly mumblings from "Block-O-Cheese-tal".

I especially enjoyed her bitching about _not having the time_ to moderate comments and her unique struggle of waking up to a "bunch of bullshit" in her comments. Mount Chintal clearly manages to eke out time in her busy schedule of composing cat songs, watching Netflix, going out on _all_ those romantic date nights with Bibi and eating family-sized bags of Doritos to patrol her comment section. 

Also I found it pretty entertaining that she indignantly rages for 10 min about meanies on the internet, says that "words hurt", threatens to strike reaction channels - and then defiantly asserts that the "hate" doesn't actually get to her, she feels sorry for the gross haters and that she sleeps well at night. Obviously that important "time away from the internet" this month to reflect and research did wonders for her! She's so consistent now!

Chimptal is a petulant, unpleasant child. I thought May was a crazy rollercoaster, but June is looking to be pretty spectacular! HEE HEE


----------



## fatfuck (May 25, 2019)

you know miss chantal is fuming when she does her staple hand gesture at the very start of the video






video is full of excuses and projections again. "how many of you are fat and eat fast food" lmao. she truly is stupid because she still doesn't realize why people dislike her.

she has to go away for the weekend again, aka fast food binge, because she's been depriving herself for it for a few days.

coming up next week is yet another cry out for help video and promises to seek professional help.


----------



## Viridian (May 25, 2019)

I think Cuntal may have finally overtaken Amberlynn's caretaker Becky in the race for Kiwi Dewlap Queen with her most recent gains. Her neck is solid _gone _at this point. All hail the new human thumb!





I give it two days at most before she deletes this rant and comes back with another trying-but-failing-to-fake-cry "OMG I NEED HELP GOING TO THE ER" pity party video. She might even try to climb back on the faking being vegan high horse she's enjoyed riding for so long. It's been a whole week since she admitted she was never vegan, after all, and that's longer than Cuntal's own attention span, so no doubt she'll assume her viewers will have forgotten about her confession by now.


----------



## SalamanderPrey (May 25, 2019)

TLDR; “like seriously, you know” x30
I don’t know why, but her being so repetitive with those words is taxing to listen to.

X to doubt she sleeps so well with a broken cpap and her yellow fatty tissue would kill her without it.
Why is it hard for death fats to believe there are people who do not eat fast food? She even specifically asks you the viewer “like who doesn’t eat Taco Bell?”

So much for her moral stance on the fast food industry enslaving our dopamine receptors.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (May 25, 2019)

Army Burger said:


> She'd fit in just well in other Valley's around the country.



One of her asscheeks would fill up a whole valley.


----------



## A Owl (May 25, 2019)

Is that Prissy P person at the start of her video the "other mukbanger" she watches "bigger than her" who got a mention in her previous video?


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (May 25, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> you know miss chantal is fuming when she does her staple hand gesture at the very start of the video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goddamn, the absolute state of her.  Like with Amber, I struggle to imagine how they eat so much so quickly that they are gaining weight at their current size.  Then I'm gobsmacked even further when I realize they are piling on so much weight that we are able to see in real time that they are gaining weight.  She's visibly bigger now than she was at the beginning of April.  

She's so mentally ill and has no one in her life to tell her to get the fuck off the Internet and get help.  She's earned every bit of the emotional isolation she experiences so I'm not hand wringing over this, but there are few people who literally have no one rooting for them outside of strangers on the Internet. And even those people she manages to alienate at a fast clip when she castigates them for caring enough to tell her that the only way this can get worse is if she crams food down her mouth with one hand and up her ass with the other.


----------



## CindyChafe (May 25, 2019)

Wow Canadian Amber is salty today. What kind of audience response does she expect from the types of videos she puts out? 

She’s repulsive and boring. It seems like the only person she hangs out with is her weird ex who you know she’s probably still blowing. 

She has shown time and again that all she is good for is eating on camera and telling disgusting stories. She’s so indignant about “mean comments”. Does she only want praise? What does she think she deserves praise for? A few videos ago she said she was quitting YouTube to get a job and go back to school. Once again I’d wager that Amberlynn will weigh 170lbs before Chantal sneezes at a job application. But neither of those seem like they’ll happen. 

She’s in a very strange position where she relies on people who hate her for a paycheck essentially so I guess I can see why she’s mad or frustrated but this is the YouTube and the internet. Don’t post shit you don’t want people to comment on. If you’re too lazy to get a real job, this is what you get to deal with Chantal. Hee fucking hee.


----------



## Henessey (May 25, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> CHIMP OUT:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why does Chantal and these other fat freaks said "don't watch me if you don't like me"...Do they not get it??????  It's like going to a circus and poking the caged bear with a stick just to get a reaction.. Its entertaining af.  
Nobody cares if you eat yourself to a coma, munch away gorl. We just like to watch you run around like a headless chicken tripping all over your useless diets and Youtube countless schedules.


----------



## solidus (May 25, 2019)

Having the McDonald’s in the background is priceless. Try again, Chantal...  

My favourite is someone who in recent weeks peed in public and admitted to lying about being vegan trying to take the moral
high ground. She’s a terrible person and only she can’t see it.


----------



## Citroen (May 25, 2019)

I look away for one day and our gorl has gone off the rails again. I gather that the unconscious motivation behind her ranting about, likely nonexistent, threatening messages is to place herself in the position of victim and take the heat away from her terrible behavior. It's crazy, she's done this many times before and she never learns any lessons from her past. Every day it's like someone pressed the factory reset button, there's no development, no change.


----------



## weaselhat (May 25, 2019)

She eats like a dog who you have to buy those divided bowls for so they won’t gag themselves while they literally inhale their food. 



Dog Prom 3D said:


> Goddamn, the absolute state of her.  Like with Amber,  And even those people she manages to alienate at a fast clip when she castigates them for caring enough to tell her that the only way this can get worse is if she crams food down her mouth with one hand and up her ass with the other.


That made me giggle far too long because I’m an asshole.  But seriously, slow down and taste what you are eating.  Cramming it in both ends would be the only way she could do it faster.  She is spending an absolute fortune on food and does not even take time to enjoy it.  Well as much as one can enjoy Taco Bell.


----------



## parallelogram (May 25, 2019)

Chantal brought up Hungry Fat Chick in a comment a few pages back. The reason we don’t see nearly as many “hate” comments on HFC’s channel is: 1. She doesn’t call attention to negative comments and 2. She’s made her choice to eat whatever she wants and doesn’t waver on that.

Chantal literally does the opposite of what HFC does, evidenced by just this last week alone. She pogos between extreme diets and bitches at those who call her out. It’s a huge no-no in internet culture to feed the trolls, unless you don’t care what kind of attention you receive online.

At this point, we’ll just be staying in a landlocked Battle of the Fatsterds until someone croaks. Godspeed, everyone.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (May 25, 2019)

My favorite part of her chimpout video was where she was talking about "forums" and how it pisses her off, but not enough that she doesn't sleep at night. Are you sleeping, Cuntal? Are you? You forgot about your fat induced obstructive sleep apnea and the fact that you need a mask just to live through the night. You keep eating enough fast food for 6, BooBoo. You do you and make up is on point (for a drag queen).....and you are slowly killing yourself with absolute shit, ya glutton. But thanks for the entertainment all the same.


----------



## PatTraverse (May 25, 2019)

I can't wait until Chantal becomes too fat to fit in her clown car while still pretending to be 366lbs.


----------



## ricecake (May 25, 2019)

PatTraverse said:


> I can't wait until Chantal becomes too fat to fit in her clown car while still pretending to be 366lbs.


Very soon. She looks so fucking uncomfortable crammed into that thing.


----------



## pinkbutterfly (May 25, 2019)

parallelogram said:


> Chantal brought up Hungry Fat Chick in a comment a few pages back. The reason we don’t see nearly as many “hate” comments on HFC’s channel is: 1. She doesn’t call attention to negative comments and 2. She’s made her choice to eat whatever she wants and doesn’t waver on that.
> 
> Chantal literally does the opposite of what HFC does, evidenced by just this last week alone. She pogos between extreme diets and bitches at those who call her out. It’s a huge no-no in internet culture to feed the trolls, unless you don’t care what kind of attention you receive online.
> 
> At this point, we’ll just be staying in a landlocked Battle of the Fatsterds until someone croaks. Godspeed, everyone.



Right. Chantal doesn't seem to realise she's made catastrophic mistakes in her video choices that completely change her audience. HFC gets feeders and pity-viewers, that's pretty much it. There'll be some nasty comments but nothing in the scale or volume Chantal sees. 

Step 1: weight loss 'journey'. This attracts people hoping to see her fail, fellow deathfats with shitty advice, and ED nutters of all varieties with shitty advice - all three of these groups will nitpick to death. 

Step 2: 'vegan'. _Big _mistake. She's tried to walk it back with 'plant-based', but it's too late. They love new vegans, and will gush over them and offer plenty of support... until someone spots a suspicious looking rug, somehow finds it online and sees it's not synthetic, aaaand cue the hate. (Bonny Rebecca, for reference). The vegan police would put most stalkers to shame, they're absolute obsessives. 

Obviously there's far more that she's done, but imo these two are her biggest errors in cultivating the echo chamber she clearly wants.

Oh, and she's a massive cunt.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (May 25, 2019)

parallelogram said:


> Chantal brought up Hungry Fat Chick in a comment a few pages back. The reason we don’t see nearly as many “hate” comments on HFC’s channel is: 1. She doesn’t call attention to negative comments and 2. She’s made her choice to eat whatever she wants and doesn’t waver on that.
> 
> Chantal literally does the opposite of what HFC does, evidenced by just this last week alone. She pogos between extreme diets and bitches at those who call her out. It’s a huge no-no in internet culture to feed the trolls, unless you don’t care what kind of attention you receive online.
> 
> At this point, we’ll just be staying in a landlocked Battle of the Fatsterds until someone croaks. Godspeed, everyone.


HFC, and, another favorite fatty of mine, Simply Sara,  almost never engage in the comments and just happily go about their ways.  Take them or leave them, it's who they are.Chantal just can't seem to wrap her head around this concept.  Also, HFC did one video where she told her life story and Simply Sara addressed her near death from pneumonia a few years ago, but neither really drag their personal bullshit into their content. Again, Chantal can't seem to wrap her head around this concept. 
The sad truth is that HFC lives practically apartment-bound, has a myriad of psychiatric and health problems and is still much more interesting, engaging ,and charming than Chantal. Sara makes, well, food, most of which I personally wouldn't eat, (Wanda's macaroni salad, anyone?) but she at least makes original content and doesn't act like a cunt from hell. Meanwhile, Chantal eats enough fast food for a family of 6 in her car, talks about bodily functions, is consistently inconsistent, and chimps out at anyone not patting her ass. She still can't understand where the problem is.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 25, 2019)

Canadian Gorl, hate culture is the reason you get a pay check from YouTube. No one watches you for you content. I have channels I watch for content and channels I watch for the lulz. You’re the latter. And Prissy P is an illiterate dumbass. She’s not exactly the sort of person you should listen to for advice on how to live a successful life.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (May 25, 2019)

Doesn't she realize that rants like this just add more fuel to her personal dumpster fire? This sort of "content" probably alienates the few supporters she has left, while simultaneously vindicating her hate-watchers. Go eat some more cucumbers, ChinsAll.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 25, 2019)

She said she watches "a mukbanger bigger than her (and no it's not Hungry Fat Chick)." Is HFC really bigger than her? Last I heard she was around 390, which may or may not be any larger than Jabba. Does anyone even know of any mukbangers heavier than her? Anyone know LBJ's current weight?

Amy's Life Journey has this size denial thing also. She uploaded a nasty video about HFC going on and on about how sad it was that her life has devolved into eating on camera, talking about how sad it is that she's that size. "I know how miserable she must be because I used to be in her shoes." High horse delusions just like Cuntal. The only problem is they're the same weight. She was somehow under the impression that HFC was much larger than she is, but she's not. ALJ is in the 370-400 range just like HFC, just like Chantal.

For some reason all of these pigs are so deluded that they think they're much smaller than they actually are. How they can maintain those delusions when they have to buy specialized toilet seats, can't tie their shoes, and can barely fit in their cars is beyond me.

Anyway, my point is that I don't believe Cuntal that she watches a mukbanger larger than herself. As I said, Jabba, Amy's Life Journey, and HFC are all pretty much the same weight. I'm pretty sure LBJ is also, but not positive on that. As far as I'm aware, Amber is the only one significantly bigger than Chantal. Can anyone weigh in? HAH!


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 25, 2019)

She’s losing subs again. Btw, I’ve never seen a channel this stagnant. She isn’t growing at all. She’s fucking with her channel so much the YouTube algorithm is completely ignoring her. I’m sawrry gorl but you better start bleaching the ketchup stains from your resume. 



“Who doesn’t eat Taco Bell. Are you all eating freaking salads all day?! No.”

This shows her complete lack of knowledge about nutrition. Gorl... There’s a lot of dishes in-between Taco Bell and salads. Just because you don’t know how to cook doesn’t mean no one else does. There are thousands of grilled, BBQed, fried, baked, roasted, boiled, steamed, air-fried, and raw dishes from thousands of cultures all over the world. I can’t honestly say that I don’t eat Taco Bell, nor do I crave it. If I want to eat out, I go to a fucking restaurant and eat a normal meal instead of shoving garbage down the gullet in some dirty parking lot near the highway.


----------



## weaselhat (May 25, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> She said she watches "a mukbanger bigger than her (and no it's not Hungry Fat Chick)." Is HFC really bigger than her? Last I heard she was around 390, which may or may not be any larger than Jabba. Does anyone even know of any mukbangers heavier than her? Anyone know LBJ's current weight?
> 
> Amy's Life Journey has this size denial thing also. She uploaded a nasty video about HFC going on and on about how sad it was that her life has devolved into eating on camera, talking about how sad it is that she's that size. "I know how miserable she must be because I used to be in her shoes." High horse delusions just like Cuntal. The only problem is they're the same weight. She was somehow under the impression that HFC was much larger than she is, but she's not. ALJ is in the 370-400 range just like HFC, just like Chantal.
> 
> ...


I think life by Jen might be in the upper 400s. But not sure.  She seems to be taking a break, so I’m sure she’s stuffing her face and probably gaining whatever she is.


----------



## hungryhippo (May 25, 2019)

Sorry to inform you, Jabba, but the reason HFC only gets pity comments is because she isn't a cunt to anyone that doesn't kiss her ass. Simply Sara does cooking and usually it looks pretty decent. People don't focus on her weight because she actually has some sort of talent and does productive things with it. They seem like nice people; being fat doesn't automatically come with being a bitch but it seems like most deathfats don't get that.


----------



## Pargon (May 25, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> instead of shoving garbage down the gullet in some dirty parking lot near the highway.


This highlighted to me exactly how close to prostitution Chantal comes during her car mukbangs. Heading on out to a deserted place to do something socially shameful (which she knows) for money. All that needs to happen to make the analogy complete is for YouTube to ban them.


----------



## Dutch Courage (May 25, 2019)

weaselhat said:


> I think life by Jen might be in the upper 400s. But not sure.  She seems to be taking a break, so I’m sure she’s stuffing her face and probably gaining whatever she is.



Life By Jen claimed to be 549 pounds back in October, and she does not seem to have lost any weight since then.  Incidentally, she was larger than Amberlynn until October, when Amberlynn passed her.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Kentaro (May 25, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 771810


She really sporting the "total cunt with psychopatic tendencies" look. Im really diggin this part of the cycle, its my absolute favorite.
I wonder what her next video is gonna be. My money is on the "crying video" with soft baby-deer eyes. Shes probably gonna issue an apology and promise that shes changing her ways. 

It could also be another ghost diet type of video. One of those two.


----------



## DongMiguel (May 25, 2019)

HFC weighed herself a few years ago at the Heart Attack Grill when she, and Nikocado Avocado, did a collaboration together. She weighed in at around 403-405 pounds.

Looking at some, uh, adult-themed websites, it appears HFC, or Candy Godiva, is about 5'1, so, roughly Chantal's height.

If she's bigger than Chantal, it's not by a lot and, no, I do not believe Chantal really weighs 366 lbs. But even if she did, is a 40 lbs difference at that weight all that significant? No.


----------



## mountainpug (May 25, 2019)

hungryhippo said:


> HFC only gets pity comments is because she isn't a cunt to anyone that doesn't kiss her ass


I think that's the thing Cuntal cannot understand. HFC understands she's fat, but she gets paid and does porn and chooses to do this to herself, without getting all angry at people because she knows what she's doing. Cuntal can't admit she wants to do it, and wants to be better than everyone else. Gorl you're not better than a bug.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 25, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 771810


Who will be the one to tell fatty that her new Torrid blouse doesn't fit her either? She's so stuffed into it, it's stretched to the max & I'd be interested if she's able to pull it down while standing.
Guess I'll just wait for the Torrid haul showing off all these new items. Or is she planning on only showing them while sitting behind the wheel? I'm not sure what mirror she uses, but she is much fatter than just a month ago. Fatter. Imagine that.

Her comments about how some don't get the hate she does, shows how dumb she really is. (I didn't watch, so thank you to all who did) You'd think she could figure out why all by herself -she's a bitch & she treats her subscribers like garbage. Her lectures & lies are finally catching up to her. She's been this way for a long time, but now it seems more & more are tired of it. A perfect example of how badly she treats her subs is the title to her latest rant: I Have Some Things To Say -while comments are disabled. So once again, Chantal gets to lecture everyone, while no one else gets a voice.
Gee, I can't understand why Chantal gets hate.
HFC seems like a sweet person who just goes about her life, take it or leave it. And Simply Sara just wants to cook. Neither pay attention to comments, because they don't care about them. They upload their content & walk away.

Not Chantal. She uploads content then sits by the computer refreshing the page & either responding with a bitchy comment of her own or blocks/deletes far into the night. What else does she have?
Chantal's life actually revolves around her you-tube channel.
I have to admit, that I get the most satisfaction (and laughs) over the fact that when she comes to Kiwi, all she can do is read & scream at her computer. She has no power here & I love that.

Just in these last few days, she has stuffed herself with fast food as if it's her last meal. Also, all these trips far away to pick up food only mean she stopped at other places to eat too, but didn't film it. She has to be, she's fatter each time we see her.

May was entertaining, but June is going to be epic. Carry on Chantal, there are plenty more pounds to gain & fast food places to visit.
This really is fun.


----------



## Swagstika (May 25, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> HFC, and, another favorite fatty of mine, Simply Sara,  almost never engage in the comments and just happily go about their ways.  Take them or leave them, it's who they are.Chantal just can't seem to wrap her head around this concept.  Also, HFC did one video where she told her life story and Simply Sara addressed her near death from pneumonia a few years ago, but neither really drag their personal bullshit into their content. Again, Chantal can't seem to wrap her head around this concept.
> The sad truth is that HFC lives practically apartment-bound, has a myriad of psychiatric and health problems and is still much more interesting, engaging ,and charming than Chantal. Sara makes, well, food, most of which I personally wouldn't eat, (Wanda's macaroni salad, anyone?) but she at least makes original content and doesn't act like a cunt from hell. Meanwhile, Chantal eats enough fast food for a family of 6 in her car, talks about bodily functions, is consistently inconsistent, and chimps out at anyone not patting her ass. She still can't understand where the problem is.


I could never get into Hungry Fat Chick... There was always something so... broken? Behind her eyes and behavior. Like she kept eating, hoping that_ this time, yes this time will be the magic time, this time she would actually enjoy her massive load of food and it would fill the void inside her _ but it never happens. She just makes me feel sad in a way where I can't mock or hatewatch her, and that kills the appeal of watching a super fatty stuff herself.
Then... I saw that video where she talked about her life. And yep, that's perhaps the only fatty on the planet that makes me feel a deep, helpless sadness and nothing else.


----------



## Dutch Courage (May 25, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> she's a bitch & she treats her subscribers like garbage.



One thing I liked in this latest rant was how she called out the fatties among her subscribers.  She shamed fatties for commenting on her fat, and shamed "former" fatties for chiming in.

Having done some research into her subscriber base, I noticed it is comprised of a much higher proportion of fatties than the normal population.  I suspect they did not enjoy being accused of being hypocritical haters.  She's lost 100+ subscribers since she posted it last night, which is a drop in the bucket.  I'm surprised 5,000 haven't bailed by now.


edited for exceptional grammar usage.


----------



## RoLoKo (May 25, 2019)

So I guess she's not opening her own animal sanctuary?


----------



## e-gf (May 25, 2019)

Any bets on what her next video will be? She said she'll be back Monday doing a mystery video or whatever, but I think she'll stream tonight and/or tomorrow night talking about her cats, farts, and Bibi.


----------



## Niggers are gay (May 25, 2019)

She's literally wearing cow pattern clothing.  If she wandered into a field, a farmer might try to retrieve her milk.

She's become both the literal and metaphoric embodiment of a lolcow.





I thought this was cuntal, and all that niggacum bibi has been dumping up her (allegedly) had fucked with her melanin levels. 

If anyone was ever curious what the offspring of our favourite African niglet/vegan queen power couple would turn out like,  here's your horrific answer.


----------



## clusterfuckk (May 25, 2019)

Coincidence?

I think not.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 25, 2019)

Scrotey McFagnigga said:


> She's literally wearing cow pattern clothing.  If she wandered into a field, a farmer might try to retrieve her tard cum.
> 
> She's become both the literal and metaphoric embodiment of a lolcow.
> 
> ...


This clip Chantal stole didn't seem to be used very transformatively to me.


----------



## Niggers are gay (May 25, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> This clip Chantal stole didn't seem to be used very transformatively to me.


 Maybe one of her personalities will copyright  strike herself.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (May 25, 2019)

CindyChafe said:


> Wow Canadian Amber is salty today. What kind of audience response does she expect from the types of videos she puts out?



I just finished the video. She is quite salty today. Apparently the cucumbers didn't fully work. 

Though we've seen this video before, just a different shirt. It will be deleted like the rant she did just like this in the pink shirt a few months back right after she did her HelloFresh and cake binge. She also doesn't learn. The best thing to do about shit comments is nothing. Don't read them. Don't react to them with replies or even acknowledging or engaging. But she does. She feeds the trolls with every lashing out, every disabled comments. She's definitely bringing attention to the negativity causing for more negativity because she doesn't understand that after three weekend of urgent care then three videos (after claiming she's going to take a month hiatus from Youtube) of her on another bingefest... people are going to react. If they can't react on the video page in comments, they come to places like this. 

So even if her salty rant is aimed at this forum, she doesn't have to read it, just like she tells us we don't have to watch and react. If she wants to see how a 'big' person who eats nothing but shit online getting some pretty vile comments she should watch JoeysWorldTour.. which she's posted negative comments on herself. But at least Joey "woo woo wooo I'm baaaack" fully embraces his channel, is consistent, and doesn't do any sort of lecturing, lashing out or claiming he's on a 250 lb weight loss journey. He's a guy who eats shit food in his car with pretty disgusting eating habits and reviews them. That's called branding and consistency. 

"Honestly?!" is the one tic she has that just grates on my nerve as it implies she's not otherwise honest. Well, she isn't exactly honest anyway so it's even more annoying because she has to indicate to herself a truth versus the bullshit she sells to her audience and herself. 

Which is also an amazing and intruiging aspect to her - her inability to truly read her audience.  She's trying to mold her viewers into the subscribers she wants.  Not the ones she has. She has to remember people watch mukbangs for various reasons and she got about 15K subs that way.  It wasn't until  the Fat Girl files confessions of the dingleberries, titty cheeto and having an actual lid stuck in her body for 12 or so hours that her channel went viral. So most of her subs are watching for the "WTF" Factor.



Queen of Moderation said:


> HFC, and, another favorite fatty of mine, Simply Sara,  almost never engage in the comments and just happily go about their ways.  Take them or leave them, it's who they are. Chantal just can't seem to wrap her head around this concept.  Also, HFC did one video where she told her life story and Simply Sara addressed her near death from pneumonia a few years ago, but neither really drag their personal bullshit into their content. Again, Chantal can't seem to wrap her head around this concept.
> The sad truth is that HFC lives practically apartment-bound, has a myriad of psychiatric and health problems and is still much more interesting, engaging ,and charming than Chantal. Sara makes, well, food, most of which I personally wouldn't eat, (Wanda's macaroni salad, anyone?) but she at least makes original content and doesn't act like a cunt from hell. Meanwhile, Chantal eats enough fast food for a family of 6 in her car, talks about bodily functions, is consistently inconsistent, and chimps out at anyone not patting her ass. She still can't understand where the problem is.



I agree about HFC and Simply Sara. I enjoy Simply Sara a lot.  For a long time she did not enable any comments and her cooking videos to me area window to many in the midwest. "Add as much or as little as you want, or add what you like" is charming. I too won't make her recipes, but they're simple and she enjoys cooking.  She's herself.  Pink Fairy is the same - just her meals that always incorporate cottage cheese in her plate and her Aldi hauls.  Not crazy stuff, just being herself.  

After taking a moment to think if there should be another post pretty much agreeance with others, I thought "na, others said the same thing". But I'm going to post it because Chantal needs to realize how many people share the same thought that it's not being a larger person that gets the hate. It's her being a petty, ranting, inconsistent and lecturing person.

I also agree with the whole vegan hate comments.  Youtube definitely has a huge vegan community and the drama is it's own genre.  A few years back there was Vegan Cheetah aka Charles Marlow and he definitely was a tornado of vegan drama.   When a YouTube community can get ruffled over eating oysters, yea, she's kicking a beehive when she goes all bovine love one day then hankering down on a bunch of fast food the next three - she's going to have a bad time.


----------



## Triggured (May 25, 2019)

Gotta love Chantal saying "it's fruits and veggies for the rest of the day". How about you just don't fucking _eat_ for the rest of the day? Some people eat that amount of calories in JUST one day. Most normal people would be stuffed enough from that taco bell feast that they wouldn't need to eat for the rest of the day. But Chantal will be starving in two hours. Staaaahhhhrving.


----------



## AbraCadaver (May 25, 2019)

Triggured said:


> Gotta love Chantal saying "it's fruits and veggies for the rest of the day". How about you just don't fucking _eat_ for the rest of the day? Some people eat that amount of calories in JUST one day. Most normal people would be stuffed enough from that taco bell feast that they wouldn't need to eat for the rest of the day. But Chantal will be starving in two hours. Staaaahhhhrving.


How about she STARTS with fruits and veg? That way she eats all the stuff she doesn’t feel like eating first, then at the end of the day gets her slop-trough of drive thru rubbish. 

But no. We all know it’s reward now, promises later with her. Her mouth writes cheques her gut and child-brain can't possibly cash. Anything to get the reward first. She’s a little child promising double chores, no pocket money, veg eaten every day with no complaints, saying whatever it takes to get that new toy _right now_. Not thinking about living up to those promises later because she knows damned well she won’t be held accountable for them.


----------



## Kentaro (May 25, 2019)

Triggured said:


> Gotta love Chantal saying "it's fruits and veggies for the rest of the day". How about you just don't fucking _eat_ for the rest of the day? Some people eat that amount of calories in JUST one day. Most normal people would be stuffed enough from that taco bell feast that they wouldn't need to eat for the rest of the day. But Chantal will be starving in two hours. Staaaahhhhrving.


Yea if she could just fucken reduce her caloric intake by like 1000 claories (we know she binges about 3000-4000 almost every day). She could drop alot of pounds in a few weeks. After that all she would need to do is cut out sugar and carbs as much as possible. She doesnt even have to go fully keto. Just reduce your 300g of carbs a day.

You dont have to be a dietician or genius to figure out how to loose weight at her size. Shes just so fucking stupid that im convinced that no one can help her at this point. She's lost at this point. We are indeed watching a snail-paced suicide.


----------



## Igotdigusted (May 25, 2019)

Swagstika said:


> I could never get into Hungry Fat Chick... There was always something so... broken? Behind her eyes and behavior. Like she kept eating, hoping that_ this time, yes this time will be the magic time, this time she would actually enjoy her massive load of food and it would fill the void inside her _ but it never happens. She just makes me feel sad in a way where I can't mock or hatewatch her, and that kills the appeal of watching a super fatty stuff herself.
> Then... I saw that video where she talked about her life. And yep, that's perhaps the only fatty on the planet that makes me feel a deep, helpless sadness and nothing else.



Agree with you on every level. HFC is a sweet little lady whom I'd never wish any harm upon. Chantal is a cunt of the highest degree. No comparison.


----------



## Fatty-boom-boom (May 25, 2019)

She didn't take the cat to the vet at all.. If she did it would be on IG and she would have Vlogged it to death.

Also all of this name dropping she is hoping to be mentioned in their videos. She's a boring channel with no content but ramming food down her gullet, telling highschool made up stories, and talking about  shit and farts.

Also "Apparently" every stranger she stands next to or sits next to farts "Silent but deadly" farts.. This bitch lies and has sweet FA to say.

She has no content as she has no life, no job, two friends and a room mate and his girlfriend.

So she's gone back to her old videos and tried to rehash the nails, lashes, and car mukbangs again as that's what got the most views. Now nobody cares as she shits all over her viewers, you need subscribers to get your coin and views you dumb bitch!

She's heading for a very high fall, I'll give it to the end of next week.. It'll be epic!


----------



## Dafuk (May 25, 2019)

Everytime she disables comments I skip all the ads..  so basically 75% of the time you ain't getting that adsense $ from me


----------



## Pizza Sloth (May 25, 2019)

Oh, my, what is this? ANOTHER NEW VIDEO?  And I figured out how to upload the video.


----------



## Fatty-boom-boom (May 25, 2019)

Fuck me that was a boring ass video.. Any moron could cook that (minus cat hair).


----------



## Pizza Sloth (May 25, 2019)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




Seems she's trying to make recipe videos now and trying to up her 'quality' in both editing and content. 

10/10 will never make this.


----------



## Princess Ariel (May 25, 2019)

Loving the latest chimpout video in her cow shirt. 

"Us creators are human"

You're not a human creator, you're a fatass dramatic heifer that films herself eating.


----------



## Dafuk (May 25, 2019)

I wish someone would take one for the team and do a parody video of chantal eating. There is just soo much material here. The moans, elated mmmmm's , hysteria, the finger nails, the fisted forkfulls of so much food she crams into her gullet, burping,the dropping food and eating it, the eye rolls, the gross nails...ugh I could go on. Hard to believe she is in her mid 30s!
 She would not be able to resist watching it and oo it would chap her ass


----------



## bubble tea (May 25, 2019)

I really enjoyed how during a massive, autistic chimpout, Chantal tried to suggest that she knows how a quote "normal" person would act.


----------



## CHINARED (May 25, 2019)

Dafuk said:


> I wish someone would take one for the team and do a parody video of chantal eating. There is just soo much material here. The moans, elated mmmmm's , hysteria, the finger nails, the fisted forkfulls of so much food she crams into her gullet, burping,the dropping food and eating it, the eye rolls, the gross nails...ugh I could go on. Hard to believe she is in her mid 30s!
> She would not be able to resist watching it and oo it would chap her ass


There are many. Type in Chantal/FoodyBeauty parody. Lots of good ones@


----------



## Dafuk (May 25, 2019)

CHINARED said:


> There are many. Type in Chantal/FoodyBeauty parody. Lots of good ones@



Ohh thank you


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 25, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> Then after countless smacks, groans and foodgasms, she asserts that these fast food feasts are proof that she IS taking her health seriously. Because if she only eats "_boring_" food, she'll binge more.



Who, in their right damn mind, would justify gorging on fast food as « taking their health seriously »? I said it before and I’m gonna say it again : this woman is so dumb, I can’t believe she’s real and we aren’t being majorly trolled.

Imagine this : our gorl (supposedly) ended at the psych emerge for eating a full block of cheese, BUT doing a Grand Fastfood Tour of Ottawa about 72h later is « taking her health seriously »?

 

The behemoth could eat a full block of cheese - and even two... with crackers! - everyday for a week along with the fruits and veggies she’s claiming to eat, and she would have a much better chance at losing weight than « taking her health seriously ».


----------



## PerkChop (May 25, 2019)

It just occurred to me that Bibi wants to keep the non broken part of the sectional so he doesn't have to try to squeeze himself on to the new couch with Chantal, and somehow she appears to not see this...


----------



## Mr Foster (May 25, 2019)

PerkChop said:


> It just occurred to me that Bibi wants to keep the non broken part of the sectional so he doesn't have to try to squeeze himself on to the new couch with Chantal, and somehow she appears to not see this...



Its probably because she smells terrible.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (May 25, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> I enjoy Simply Sara a lot. For a long time she did not enable any comments and her cooking videos to me area window to many in the midwest. "Add as much or as little as you want, or add what you like" is charming. I too won't make her recipes, but they're simple and she enjoys cooking. She's herself.


It gets even funnier, when you realize that Simply Sarah has successfully gone vegetarian (as has her husband, to support her), and that her comment section is 99% positive, without her policing it. Chintel would probably look down on Sarah for being 'ugly fat' and living in a trailer, but she's doing all the shit that she never could do.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (May 25, 2019)

hold up... I'm watching a reaction video to her "UPDATES AND CLARIFYING SOMETHING" video and about 2:45 mark she was discharged last weekend from the emergency ward into an out patient program with the eating disorder clinic she keeps waiting to get into.  I don't think her binging in  last few videos are on that program.  Such a waste of time and energy for these professionals to help her when she can't adhere to a goddamned thing.  Not even a fucking channel name.


----------



## Pargon (May 25, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> hold up... I'm watching a reaction video to her "UPDATES AND CLARIFYING SOMETHING" video and about 2:45 mark she was discharged last weekend from the emergency ward into an out patient program with the eating disorder clinic she keeps waiting to get into.  I don't think her binging in  last few videos are on that program.  Such a waste of time and energy for these professionals to help her when she can't adhere to a goddamned thing.  Not even a fucking channel name.


That's assuming she actually showed up to her appointments, which is like assuming your house won't burn down with the wildfire right next door because you've got a garden hose.

I'm personally of the opinion that the only trips she's ever telling the truth about are the ones she Instagrams for maximum asspats. Everything else is highly suspect because those are the ones where treatment plans are formulated and the serious discussions are had. Chantal won't subject herself to those things unless she's getting something out of it personally, and no doctor is going to pull their punches with her.


----------



## Turd Blossom (May 25, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> A perfect example of how badly she treats her subs is the title to her latest rant: I Have Some Things To Say -while comments are disabled. So once again, Chantal gets to lecture everyone, while no one else gets a voice


It truly is exceptional that she arrogantly believes her low-effort, dishonest and ridiculous content is so entertaining, educational and inspirational that it deserves nothing but asspats and "_You GO girl!!!!" _comments_._ Bless her delusional heart.
As much as she protests, a good part of her loves the drama or she wouldn't take so much time out of her busy schedule sassing the critical commenters before blocking them, or inserting herself into other YouTubers' drama and comment sections.

It really hit home just how sad and empty her life is when one of the first things she asked Peetz during that Wendy's mukbang was "_Did I tell you about my new cat song?!!!"._  And of course she already had.

Imagine your life being so devoid of activity or interests that you would even _consider _an idiotic jingle, hastily made up to sing to your cat, to be a noteworthy topic to update your friend about.

Peetz must either be getting surreptitious HJ's from Chantal's grease-covered paws in the privacy of shame-eating parking lots along with those trips to the comic book store or he's a full-on masochist who also has no life.

Listening to her boring nonsense and ear-splitting _HEE HEE_'s must be bad enough, but being crammed in a car with her grotesque eating noises and suffering through the various odors she undoubtedly produces has got to take a will of steel. Or the promise of a greasy handjob.


----------



## Pargon (May 25, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> Listening to her boring nonsense and ear-splitting _HEE HEE_'s must be bad enough, but being crammed in a car with her grotesque eating noises and suffering through the various odors she undoubtedly produces has got to take a will of steel. Or the promise of a greasy handjob.


No release would be worth this unless it was the sweet release of death itself.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (May 25, 2019)

Pargon said:


> That's assuming she actually showed up to her appointments, which is like assuming your house won't burn down with the wildfire right next door because you've got a garden hose.



According to that 'update' video, she should be getting a call for the eating disorder treatment in a couple of weeks as the urgent visit fast tracked her. * If* true...* if*... and *if  *she manages to make the appointment, keep it and attend, we may be in for a shit ton more mukbangs due to a last 'hoorah'.  Kind of like how an alcoholic goes on a bender even up to the hour before going to rehab.   Or she's just back into her normal eat-rant-delete cycle.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 25, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> According to that 'update' video, she should be getting a call for the eating disorder treatment in a couple of weeks as the urgent visit fast tracked her. * If* true...* if*... and *if  *she manages to make the appointment, keep it and attend, we may be in for a shit ton more mukbangs due to a last 'hoorah'.  Kind of like how an alcoholic goes on a bender even up to the hour before going to rehab.   Or she's just back into her normal eat-rant-delete cycle.


That's no doubt what we're seeing now. She's lying to herself and everybody else by pretending that she intends to go to the ED clinic and follow their rules when the time comes. That's why she's on Chantal's Ottawa Fast Food Tour. The "last hurrah" mentality never fails with them. It's such a ridiculous concept.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (May 25, 2019)

I have no idea why people are putting any stock into this whole eating disorder clinic story. Hasn't said she's had an appointment "next week" or "soon" for weeks now? Plus, hasn't she claimed she was referred to one each time after she went to the ER and Psyche Emerge. (Be sure to catch this prog rock sensation live and in concert this Sunday-Sunday-Sunday)


----------



## AbraCadaver (May 25, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> I have no idea why people are putting any stock into this whole eating disorder clinic story. She's said she's had an appointment "next week" or "soon" and she's claimed she was referred to one each time after she went to Psyche Emerge. (Be sure to catch this prog rock sensation live and in concert this Sunday-Sunday-Sunday)


I think she’s got an appointment the same way she has healthy functioning ovaries, which is to say not even a little.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 25, 2019)

Comments disabled & the lone Community post (with comments) is now gone.
But. but, but, Chantal just lectured everyone how she doesn't have the time to patrol her comment section BECAUSE SHE HAS A LIFE!
Yes, Chantal we know all about your life. Fast food runs, searching the Internet for any mention of your name, reading every single Kiwi comment on your own special thread & blocking/deleting/disabling your own comment section for fear you may read the truth about yourself. Some life.

Edit to add: About the ED clinic she somehow thinks will change her life. Never going to happen.
Once she hears the restrictions to her diet, she'll be running (yes, running) out of there in seconds. Chantal is not good with restrictions or being told 'NO.'
She also believes she's smarter than everyone when it comes to nutrition, so will never listen to what they say.
If Taco Bell, Burger King & pizza isn't allowed -she's out.
No professional will waste their time on her, & I'm not even sure this clinic exists for her.
Remember, Chantal lies.


----------



## Pargon (May 25, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> I have no idea why people are putting any stock into this whole eating disorder clinic story. Hasn't said she's had an appointment "next week" or "soon" for weeks now? Plus, hasn't she claimed she was referred to one each time after she went to the ER and Psyche Emerge. (Be sure to catch this prog rock sensation live and in concert this Sunday-Sunday-Sunday)


A few pages back I said that Psyche Emerge would make a good stand name and now fuck me if I'm starting to think of it as _her_ stand.

It's just a tiny, tiny disembodied brain connected directly to a pair of floating eyeballs (replete with winged eyeliner) and a tremendous mouth, like the Rolling Stones' old logo. Connected to that, a throat, esophagus, and massive digestive tract, which itself ends in...nothing. The stand eats, and eats, and eats, and everything eventually just falls out the bottom. It's never full. Never satisfied. And so it never, ever, stops.

Ora ora.


----------



## PatTraverse (May 25, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> That's no doubt what we're seeing now. She's lying to herself and everybody else by pretending that she intends to go to the ED clinic and follow their rules when the time comes. That's why she's on Chantal's Ottawa Fast Food Tour. The "last hurrah" mentality never fails with them. It's such a ridiculous concept.


The last hurrah mentality with an alcoholic is incredibly stupid but we can at least say that they have already hit rock bottom. Weight is a different story because the more pounds you gain and the longer the process of weight loss is. Chantal is just digging a bigger hole by gaining pounds after pounds doing crazy binges before supposedly entering a disorder clinic.

Also i am convinced that she is so insufferable that she would get kicked out before leaving on her own. I really doubt that they have anytime to entertain giant toddlers who want attention when they could be helping someone who actually wants to get better.



RoLoKo said:


> So I guess she's not opening her own animal sanctuary?


Does her stomach count?


----------



## Strine (May 25, 2019)

Many years in the future, long after her 40-something death, I imagine Chantal being a case study in a lecture on psychology or anthropology. In the last decade it's come to light what prolonged isolation, purposelessness and ease of living does to the human mind, in a fashion that has never been possible before. Even 50 years ago, Chantal would have been forced by circumstance to work a job, which would have made her develop some kind of social skills and prevented her from staying up all night cramming food into her craw. She would probably still have been a bitch with <5 friends, but she wouldn't be 430lbs and she wouldn't be a complete nutcase who lives or dies by the opinions of faceless strangers on YouTube (because, as a consequence of her own actions, she has no validation from anywhere else). I think this is what comes of Canada's generous welfare and the internet's amazing capability to allow people to reach out and interact - both arguably good things, but not so good for Chintal. It's the age of decadence.

Chantal Sarault is a disaster. Here's a metaphor for her life, featuring the rainbow of mortal sins for which she is culpable:
Spoilt by her mother - who is herself a prototype Chantal - her sloth and gluttony have led her into a noxious garden of delusion and fantasy. Every day, she tries a new way (which, really, is always the old way) of making this garden into a fabulous bower that will inspire envy, and making herself into its green lean pizza machine queen who will solicit lust. But the only way she'll attempt it is imagination - or rather, fantasisation - of her goals; her greed means she thinks she can reap the rewards of hard work merely by cultivating the impression (to others and to herself) that she's doing it, and when someone points out that her garden is a grotesque thicket overgrown with weeds, and she hasn't done a single thing to change it, her solipsistic pride is maimed and she wrathfully says "It's my garden! Like honestly! I can't plant anything right now because of my nails!"

She wants more than anybody can have, and does less to get it than anybody can do. Like I said in the first paragraph, she simply lives in a world where this would happen to someone as nasty, stupid and greedy as she is, and so it did. She'll never change, because her idea of change doesn't extend beyond deciding that she'll change without doing anything differently. It's sad, funny, morbid, and fascinating that she'll never point a bloated, pink-taloned finger of blame (that is, of responsibility) at herself, when nothing else could possibly be the problem.


----------



## Barbarella (May 25, 2019)

She said in her post psych emerge video that she bypassed the  waiting list and now they have to call her within “a few” weeks. She may have even said two but I don’t want to go back and listen. No matter, it’s a lah. 

If they did call her at the right time, when she’s at the point in her cycle where she’s thinking about dieting, getting her Everest on or whatever, she might step foot in the door. And we’ll get lots of haughty vlogs about how this is the best way and how only losers try on their own,  and now there is proof she has a disorder. But the second they restrict her and say no fast food, she’ll leave. Because, what is life without fast food?

Lots of us don’t eat it and manage but she will never believe that, it’s so intrinsic to her life. For Chantel, it’s like Jeffree Star with his Hermes bags and designer goodies,  or Gwyneth Paltrow without woo, a Kardashian without a camera, Queen Elizabeth without a hat or Russ Greer without dreaming of Taylor Swift sucking his penis. Just inconceivable.  

Her entire life is food but not just food-junk food. Has she ever gone more than a couple sentences without talking about food or eating? 

When she can’t, when it’s a sex story or whatever, she substitutes farts in place. Fast food is the only thing she thinks about.

Pathetic.


----------



## Mr Foster (May 25, 2019)

Has eggplant head every come here and try to justify her bullshit?


----------



## Rabbit Bones (May 25, 2019)

Mr Foster said:


> Has eggplant head every come here and try to justify her bullshit?


She's way too cowardly to ever do that. She can't control the narrative here.


----------



## PerkChop (May 25, 2019)

Mr Foster said:


> Has eggplant head every come here and try to justify her bullshit?





Rabbit Bones said:


> She's way too cowardly to ever do that. She can't control the narrative here.


If she did I think it might just break her. 


Edit: grammar


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (May 25, 2019)

PerkChop said:


> If she did I think it might just break her.
> 
> 
> Edit: grammar



Well she does read here already. Perhaps that is why she is already as broken as she is?


----------



## Scotch (May 26, 2019)

In the video from yesterday, when she was sitting in the car with Peetz, eating Wendy's, Chantal mentioned she stood up to a jock who bullied James by saying, "Take a look at this Einstein." Peetz says he doesn't remember this. The story in question starts at the 14:20 mark, below the spoiler.


Spoiler: Bully story from 5/24












						WENDY'S CAR MUKBANG WITH MY EX!
					

#mukbang #wendysmukbang Hi guys! Eating a Wendy's mukbang with my ex boyfriend Peetz! We do a storytime about how we met and eat Wendy's fast-food. Thanks fo...




					youtu.be
				







In a 2017 video, while she's chomping on falafel, she begins talking about this guy in high school named Clode. She and Clode met the same way she and Peetz did, in an English/writing class. He was known to leave leftovers in his locker (one time it was a bologna and cheese sandwich, and another was beef stroganoff, God knows what else). Apparently, it was _so_ smelly the stench traveled from his locker to the end of the hall. The kids took bets on what would be in there. A counselor had to clean it out once because Clode was too embarrassed to do it.

She goes on to tell a story about how she stood up for him once, and low and behold, it was the exact same story she told yesterday, even mentioning the O'Doyle rules kid from Billy Madison. The only detail that changed in this version: they were walking side-by-side (not talking) because they left class at the same time. Hearing the story on 5/24/19 they were intentionally talking because they were friends. Take from it what you will. I thought it was interesting.
The November 2017 video is below beginning with the story about the "Einstein Bully."


Spoiler: "O'Doyle Rules" 2017












						FALAFEL AND DQ BLIZZARD CAR MUKBANG
					

Hey Foodie Beauties!! Just a bonus video! Love yas! Please follow me on social media: Instagram: chantilly_marie_lace Twitter: @thechantalshoww Younow!: bigb...




					youtu.be
				







Below is the entire Clode story about the smelly locker, if you're curious.


Spoiler: Clode story 2017












						FALAFEL AND DQ BLIZZARD CAR MUKBANG
					

Hey Foodie Beauties!! Just a bonus video! Love yas! Please follow me on social media: Instagram: chantilly_marie_lace Twitter: @thechantalshoww Younow!: bigb...




					youtu.be


----------



## Chihiro (May 26, 2019)

Scotch said:


> In the video from yesterday, when she was sitting in the car with Peetz, eating Wendy's, Chantal mentioned she stood up to a jock who bullied James by saying, "Take a look at this Einstein." Peetz says he doesn't remember this. The story in question starts at the 14:20 mark, below the spoiler.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bully story from 5/24
> ...


the fact that you have the memory to remember this is amazing to me. usually whenever I try to watch Chantal her talking gets drowned out by my disgust at her eating or just getting bored.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 26, 2019)

Mr Foster said:


> Has eggplant head every come here and try to justify her bullshit?


I believe she has come here to attack Manicunt. Her name was Kiwi Fuckers, wasn't it?


----------



## Gracie's Ghost (May 26, 2019)

I believe she had another account with a username that had something to do with bananas (lol). It was pretty early in the thread, and the only post I saw was "Yes, I've been lurking for a while" or something like that.

Edit to provide a link if anyone gives a fuck, not that it's overly informative. This post: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/chantal-sarault-foodie-beauty.36883/page-169#post-3390528


----------



## Mr Foster (May 26, 2019)

Scotch said:


> In the video from yesterday, when she was sitting in the car with Peetz, eating Wendy's, Chantal mentioned she stood up to a jock who bullied James by saying, "Take a look at this Einstein." Peetz says he doesn't remember this. The story in question starts at the 14:20 mark, below the spoiler.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bully story from 5/24
> ...



That's fantastic, barrel-gut cannot even invent new stories. Nevermind the fact she is telling stories from high school. 

Bitch, you are closer to 40 then 30. You need to move on.

Pathetic.

Edit: Structure


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 26, 2019)

Here is Jabba under the name Kiwifuckers:





						Kiwifuckers vs KiwiFarms
					

Original Thread: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/chantal-sarault-foodie-beauty.36883/  Bitch, you are a fucking psycho. Don't forget I have all of where you used to live  to verify that AND I know where you live so instead of creating shit online get off and stop getting high all day and take care...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Fatty-boom-boom (May 26, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Here is Jabba under the name Kiwifuckers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a mad bitch, I can imagine her spitting food all over her screen while screaming and typing. She sounds Psychotic..

Anyway, when's her cheat meal video?


----------



## Rabbit Bones (May 26, 2019)

Fatty-boom-boom said:


> Anyway, when's her cheat meal video?


After the last few days, I'm expecting the cheat meal to be several pounds of roast beef from Arbys, and a vat of that shitty plastic cheese. Chintel is going to be in a kiddy play pool to keep the floor clean, and she's just going to lay into it like the hog she is.


----------



## Turd Blossom (May 26, 2019)

Scotch said:


> In the video from yesterday, when she was sitting in the car with Peetz, eating Wendy's, Chantal mentioned she stood up to a jock who bullied James by saying, "Take a look at this Einstein." Peetz says he doesn't remember this. The story in question starts at the 14:20 mark, below the spoiler.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bully story from 5/24
> ...


Not only is it amazing that you caught Chintal in another one of her lies (no wonder Peetz has no memory of this incident, HEE HEE), but I ended up watching this entire video. It's classic Chantal, complete with her many weird tics - SHHH I SAID SHHH, HAH's, foodgasm eyerolls, darting eyes and digging falafel out of her cleavage - 


Spoiler: The many faces of Chantal









but I also noticed this pinned comment addressing the story of her old coworkers from later in the video, which is pretty entertaining, especially after we were treated to last night's chimpout:



Perhaps our Chinspiration should take her own advice and remove that stick from her ample shelf-ass. 

The story itself has all the Chantal hallmarks: Bill and Tam Tam were a married couple, but of course Bill was always hitting on our irresistible girl. And Chintal had to assert her superiority over Tam Tam by going into detail and even singing a song about how fat Tam Tam was. 
And somehow in her quest to paint herself as the hero of the story, she managed to find an opportunity to give us some insight about how Bill took really  "smelly craps".  
Here's the story, timestamped for anyone wanting an appetite suppressant:


Spoiler: The Ballad of Bill & Tam Tam


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 26, 2019)

I don't believe this has been posted here:




The comments are the best part.


----------



## Swagstika (May 26, 2019)

Scotch said:


> In the video from yesterday, when she was sitting in the car with Peetz, eating Wendy's, Chantal mentioned she stood up to a jock who bullied James by saying, "Take a look at this Einstein." Peetz says he doesn't remember this. The story in question starts at the 14:20 mark, below the spoiler.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bully story from 5/24
> ...


Mad respect for your memory!


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 26, 2019)

Chantal is such a gross pig. I’m glad no one likes her. It makes me think there might be some justice in this world after all.


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (May 26, 2019)

Gracie's Ghost said:


> I believe she had another account with a username that had something to do with bananas (lol). It was pretty early in the thread, and the only post I saw was "Yes, I've been lurking for a while" or something like that.
> 
> Edit to provide a link if anyone gives a fuck, not that it's overly informative. This post: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/chantal-sarault-foodie-beauty.36883/page-169#post-3390528





sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Here is Jabba under the name Kiwifuckers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Active participant even. She has an account and watches this thread. She is too self-absorbed not to.


----------



## RemoveKebab (May 26, 2019)

pecansandies said:


> "Youtube doesn't pay me enough to put up with this"
> 
> word for word, every part of this sentence.......like sis, that's not how any of the world works lmao. This whole video is one long rant basically saying "it's my right to kill myself" which is true but I don't know what she expects at this point.
> 
> Her comparison to Pewdiepie was pure poetry. He doesn't deal with shitty comments, sis you right. He also doesn't broadcast his bipolar self-harm bullshit publicly then sperg out when people say "hey, maybe you should stop before you die?"


Unlike Chantal, Pewds realized he had an addiction to Mr. Booze and did something about it. This cunt.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 26, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> I don't believe this has been posted here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most of the clips in this video were from the time Chantal claimed to be 366 pounds.
Compared to now -she looks positively slim. But, Chantal still claims to be 366 pounds.
Amazing what delusion does to the mind.
This is why no weigh-in can be believed.
Chantal lies.


----------



## AbraCadaver (May 26, 2019)

letericajones said:


> Chantal be like “GRWM!! Hair tutorial! Smokey eye makeup (;”View attachment 772997


Weird how Gollum seems to have a genuine smile of kindness on his face in that picture, while i have never seen Chantal with that look while addressing another human being. Not once. Any smiles she gives others are smug, calculating, insecure, nervously self-conscious and forced.

There is no way to feel sorry for Chantal once you’ve watched all of her vids. She is a horrible, nasty slag on the inside.

She is a bully, she is a drama queen, she lies, she deceives, she projects onto others, she asserts superiority over everyone else.

She laughs about her pets dying of neglect

she laughs about spraying liquid feces all over a couple’s bathroom after catfishing them and drinking all their liquor

she laughs about stringing her ex boyfriend along and putting him down in every convo

she laughs about cheating on him

She laughs about being bodily disgusting in public and driving friends away

She laughs about trying to seduce the boyfriend of one of her only work friends, while the friend was passed out in another room

She laughs about pissing on a public walking trail

She laughs about calling her sister disabled and slow, when her sister is employed and fit, something Chantal will never be

She laughs about bullying others

She laughs in the face of being a good and decent person. I don’t give a fuck about how large she is, I just despise her abhorrent attitude and nasty, selfish personality.


----------



## fatfuck (May 26, 2019)

someone should do her recent bullshit compilation. feels it was just yesterday that i saw her dominion instagram post and her vivid description of watching it with bibi and how she cried and vowing to never eat meat, followed by more instagram vegan posts bashing meat eaters, followed by multiple comments on how she forces herself to watch animal abuse videos so she doesn't have a burger.







then just like that we see her vacuum up wendy's burger as her first (fast food) meal of the day like nothing happened. facing a backlash that anyone with a brain could see coming she tried to justify it using others and making up excuses again like a spineless coward that she is. starts at 5:25.






baffles me how she can't grasp that people don't hate her because she's fat but because she's without doubt the most vile person on youtube and deserves the treatment people are giving her.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (May 26, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> Unlike Chantal, Pewds realized he had an addiction to Mr. Booze and did something about it. This cunt.



I also loved that her point was that people don’t make reaction videos about him, not even thinking about the fact that he himself makes reaction videos making fun of people all the time.


----------



## GuiltyAsCharged (May 26, 2019)

Chantal- this is what happens when you disable comments. Your hayders don’t dissipate, they MULTIPLY!


----------



## wheelpower (May 26, 2019)

Lucky us, new video!






ETA: wonder if veronica is going to copyright strike Cuntal, Veronica has been known to do that

EDIT2: I spell words real good


----------



## navygreen (May 26, 2019)

if there''s one thing i never needed to hear, it's chantal's jaw popping so loudly through that little microphone.... tapped out after the second mouthful :,^0


----------



## Pumba (May 26, 2019)

New Bingebang ASMR:





That thumbnail lmao


Spoiler: total mess









edit: ninja'd by wheelpower


----------



## IB 262 (May 26, 2019)

OMG ASMR video is absolutely disgusting , she actually gags and leaves that in the video. How many ASMR videos contain blowing the nose? Jesus she is just nasty !!


----------



## wheelpower (May 26, 2019)

She couldn't even finish it, like most things in her life Chantal failed yet again


----------



## Pumba (May 26, 2019)

Not only does whoever watches this videos have to listen to an enhanced version of her jaw-clicking and her gross caveman-chewing, but now we get to hear her body's screams for help. This bitch is so gross, her binge videos are too ASMR before throwing in the cheap microphone. 

Also, I just laughed at her insecure little edits when her chair made a noise and when she was breathing hard, if she makes fun of herself we can't I guess, nice going Eminem Marie.


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (May 26, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> Lucky us, new video!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Each time I hear Wang go I want to stab people with a blunt spoon. It may mostly be the misophonia, but her face and manners do not help at all.


----------



## bitch eating crackers (May 26, 2019)

Of course she got the cheese flavor. It's the least spicy Samyang variety btw and she's crying over it. Didn't even finish. Dumb cow.


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (May 26, 2019)

I promise I’m not “mad on the internet”, but I hope her asshole explodes when she shits that meal out.


----------



## chesticle_udders (May 26, 2019)

Near the end she starts to gag and it's so unsettling.


----------



## pecansandies (May 26, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> Lucky us, new video!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



anyone who watches this is owed reparations

also what a genius wiping the spicy shit off her mouth THEN DIRECTLY INTO HER EYES


----------



## Pizza Sloth (May 26, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> Lucky us, new video!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm only about 3:00 into this shit show.  I just watched her Tteokbokki video from August 2017 and she couldn't use the chopsticks and still can't.  She could probably lose weight if she always used chopsticks since she can't really get a heapload of food like she does on a fucking fork and eat slower.  In that video, she tells us how she pulled her pants down in public and spanked her ass going 'caw caw' to get a joint from her friend(/roommate?) boyfriend then for a Klondike bar flashed an mentally disabled older dude.  Her comments totally bitchy and showing no remorse or shame.  Anywayys...

Not even three minutes in and she already shows us she doesn't know how ASMR works as it's more than just recording sound. For her to think she can slurp huge bites of noodles like Veronica Wang? LMFAO no girl.. it takes a while to learn how to slurp ramen the way she does, and in general. You gotta suck those fucking noodles in! Also, the sound that just ruins it is her damned jaw popping sound.

While Chantal is trying to rebrand her content... this ASMR shit is not it.  If anything she should watch
SAS-ASMR.

OH GOD she just snotted into a paper towel and wiped her eyes with the same paper towel... Fuck is wrong with her?   LORD She just did it again - same towel on her mouth nose and eyes again.  FFS... again.. a third time.. same goddamned snot based paper towel all over her fucking face.  At this point it's apparent she doesn't care about cross contaminating her own body as well as exposing the spice back onto your body.

ETA at 7:47 she literally gags and chokes as if about to throw up.... and does a cut edit.  She then gives up with like one bite left and dumb bitch uses a different paper towel once again to wipe the spice off her lips and then on her eyes.

Ends the video saying she'll stick to crunchy non-spicy ASMRs. Here's a clue: No, don't do ASMR's.






ETA Again: She chose to use the gagging moment that I caught on her thumbnail... I didn't realize until now.


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (May 26, 2019)

chesticle_udders said:


> Near the end she starts to gag and it's so unsettling.



Did we just witness how Chantal & Big Al always binge??  I mean...she didn’t cut it out. Do they always eat until they are so full they actually gag??  Could they actually think it’s normal??  This video has scarred me.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 26, 2019)

This is the most disgusting video she's done. Anyone with the patience to go through it would come up with some excellent screengrabs. Half of the video is her unnaturally trying to shove as much food into her face as possible. The other half is her looking at herself in the viewfinder to see if she's managed to squeeze out any tears or not. She's so gross.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (May 26, 2019)

I can't finish this video. I'm just going to pretend her tears in that thumbnail are tears of sadness over her life choices.


----------



## Aldora (May 26, 2019)

Chantal loves getting people to unsubscribe, doesnt she?


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (May 26, 2019)

Somehow she managed to make a video she doesn’t even talk in 10000x more disgusting than the ones  where she describes her giant dumps. I’m honestly impressed by how fucking gross she is.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (May 26, 2019)

Big Al's Crusty Sty said:


> Did we just witness how Chantal & Big Al always binge??  I mean...she didn’t cut it out. Do they always eat until they are so full they actually gag??  Could they actually think it’s normal??  This video has scarred me.



She gagged because of the spice heat.... LOL apparently Chantal dove into "Korean spicy hot" without realizing what normal Korean spicy hot is.  She totally punished herself trying to suck down 2 packs.  She must need the Youtube dollas since this video is totally her just watching her go through hell and being punished back by the actual food as if it was defending it'self from being consumed to survive.  Chantal 0: Korean nuclear ramen noodles 1


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 26, 2019)

Those things aren’t even even that spicy. I often buy them on Amazon to use as a base sauce for stir-fries.


----------



## Scotch (May 26, 2019)

In a span of approximately 6 minutes, we went from "it's so good" to literal gagging. I am terrified and slightly entertained that she would even upload this. Gorl, what are you doing, trying to publicly cure your love of ramen?


----------



## PerkChop (May 26, 2019)

Another stolen idea for "content" executed as poorly as possible.

Just another excuse to eat on camera... Nice work ya slob.


----------



## clusterfuckk (May 26, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> This is the most disgusting video she's done. Anyone with the patience to go through it would come up with some excellent screengrabs. Half of the video is her unnaturally trying to shove as much food into her face as possible. The other half is her looking at herself in the viewfinder to see if she's managed to squeeze out any tears or not. She's so gross.
> 
> View attachment 773294


Thanks for the screen grab I’m fucking dead


----------



## Twinkie (May 26, 2019)

Scotch said:


> In a span of approximately 6 minutes, we went from "it's so good" to literal gagging. I am terrified and slightly entertained that she would even upload this. Gorl, what are you doing, trying to publicly cure your love of ramen?
> View attachment 773312



I hope someone grabs the second shot as an avatar, it's perf

e: yaaaaaaaas


----------



## pinkbutterfly (May 26, 2019)

Spoiler: For anyone who made the mistake of watching without muting it...


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 26, 2019)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



















She just shed more tears in this spicy noodles video than she ever did for all the poor animals during her _vegan phase._

Quality content, my friends!





_EDIT to fix the video cuz I suck._


----------



## clusterfuckk (May 26, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> I hope someone grabs the second shot as an avatar, it's perf
> 
> e: yaaaaaaaas


Done! I can’t stop laughing


----------



## Scotch (May 26, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> I hope someone grabs the second shot as an avatar, it's perf
> 
> e: yaaaaaaaas


Here's the single version if anyone wants it.




E: 
Chantal on 5/24/19: Stop hating on me!
Chantal on 5/26/19: Uploads this monstrosity.


----------



## Dutch Courage (May 26, 2019)

OMG, she is fucking insane (has anyone made this observation before?)

So she continues her new trend of opening with someone else's video.  She makes note of how cute the mukbanger is (she would be cuter if she wasn't trying to fit a whole plate of pasta in her mouth at one time...), and rhetorically asks, "I can do this too, right?"  No, stupid.  You will look like a fucking monster.  It ain't gonna make you look like a cute girl.

Next, we get a close up of her pig trotter _caressing_ a pack of instant ramen.  Oops, make that _two_ packs...  (Note to any fatties out there:  try this: one pack is one serving, one sandwich is one meal, one piece of chicken is for one person...get how simple it is?  I promise you'll lose weight if you stick to eating for one instead of two or three...)

Her clever new way of presenting content is with text rather than speech it seems.  We get to see every dumb idea in her head this way...and they _are_ dumb.

Oh my god, I_ hate_ this video so much and I am only in it 40 seconds so far.  Stupidity right from blast-off.

She is still stroking the noodle packs, as if it were Bibi's dick.  It is getting cringy already.

Then we cut to her, and she's waving, all cheerful and whispery voiced.  Let's not forget, the last time we really saw her for a chat, she was chimping out big time.  Now she's all happy again, like nothing ever happened.

Christ, the whispering is another new video innovation, and it makes her fucking inaudible.  Gotta crank up the speakers for this shit.  I hate this video even more than I did thirty seconds ago.

She must be trying for some ASMR effect, but she and Amberlynn and all fatties have proven not to understand what ASMR is.  They tend to think sloppy chewing noises is ASMR, but they have precisely the _opposite_ effect.  Here, her crinkling of the noodle packs and her whisper must be what she thinks ASMR is all about.  Fucking fatties are such imbeciles.

She made both packs of noodles, and she's eating them in a sexy, sultry way.  Did I mention I fucking hate this video already?  I did?  _Twice?_  Well, now I hate it even more.  I'm sorry, but there is nothing sexy about her eating.  All I can think about are the skid marks her leaky ass sit in all day at the other end.  I don't think I have ever wanted to punch her before, but she's almost got me there now.,.

She lovingly opens her lips and slurps in the noodles.  She fucking doesn't look anything like the cute chick; she looks like big, fat, dumb Chantal as usual.

She seems to have a mic in her gullet, so every gulp is presented in Sensurround, and it is horrific.  Remember how I said three times already that I fucking hate this video?  Well, it just gets worse and worse.

She is gasping for air, which she blithely writes off as "fat girl problems"  I hear death is a fat girl problem, too.

Her text jokes are awful.  She thinks the disgusting sounds of her lips smacking and shit going down her throat sound like "people having sex in a tub of mac 'n' cheese".  Talk about bizarre fantasies; I bet that is her idea of erotic heaven.

She blows her shnozz wetly into a paper towel, and then rubs her eyes with the snot using the same towel.  Even when she is trying to be a foodie sexpot, she can't help being fucking disgusting Chantal.  It is so spicy her eyes are watering.  She wipes her mouth and then dabs her eyes with the same towel (duh, maybe that's what is making your eyes water, ya fat mountain of festering shit?)

Much of the middle of the video is taken up with her gasping for air while she keeps wiping her face.  We get a couple of thumbs up, as if she just landed a helicopter on an aircraft carrier.

She looks miserable toward the end, barely able to breathe, her eyes dripping, her nose wet.  She shakes her head at the camera...

She makes more horrifying noises with her mouth, lips, and gullet, and the text says it sounds like "squids having sex"  Gotta hand it to you Chantal, you ought to be a stand up comedian.

The whole video is just her slurping up this shit, looking more and more distressed, until it looks like somebody has beaten the shit out of her.  Not a sexy look, I am afraid.

She's gonna stick to "ASMR food items from now on"

I daresay if she does, she may well become utterly unwatchable...

Oh my god, was this a horrific video to sit through.  Instead of ASMR tingles, I think I have PTSD.

Not only is she utterly tone deaf as to what her audience wants (except the feeders, who this was clearly made for), she couldn't even get through the meal without looking absolutely miserable.  She is a failure even at feeder fetish porn videos.  There really is nothing she is capable of doing.  Turns out I was right at the outset, when I said it would make her look like a monster...

A truly horrific experience; the most unpleasant video of hers I have ever sat through, and not in a good way.

She has flipped her freakin' lid.


----------



## clusterfuckk (May 26, 2019)

Scotch said:


> Here's the single version if anyone wants it.
> View attachment 773334


The most hilarious part of this is she is crying like a fucking nutcase and she keeps stuffing them in! I can’t!


----------



## Pizza Sloth (May 26, 2019)

Scotch said:


> Here's the single version if anyone wants it.
> View attachment 773334



Theres so many special moments.  Not often one is tearing up in total pain and regret while shoveling heaping mounds of food into their feed hole.

.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (May 26, 2019)

So, is she going to have to go to the ER for gastritis after eating 4 servings of spicy ramen? Just when I though she couldn't get more disgusting, this video happened.


----------



## pinkbutterfly (May 26, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> She is a failure even at feeder fetish porn videos.



Absofuckinglutely. It's the worst mukbang I've seen and I sat through Nikocado cutting his hair into his food.

Edit: Is Nikocado the genre she's going for here? I don't even know what I'd call it, tbh. It's not even feeder porn, it's more the sort of thing you'd show someone on Death Row so they know things could be worse.


----------



## Pargon (May 26, 2019)

This is dark. I keep feeling like Lux Aeterna needs to be playing over this.


----------



## Aldora (May 26, 2019)

Chantal is just crying because she finally found something that she cant pig out on.


----------



## Gracie's Ghost (May 26, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Gotta hand it to you Chantal, you ought to be a stand up comedian.



Might not work out, if that involves actually standing up.

On a serious note, though...goddamn, this was a rough one. Mouth sounds are disgusting to me even when they come from _cute _people; bitch has gone off the deep end if she thinks this was in any way appealing.


----------



## Smiling Honeybadger (May 26, 2019)

Scotch said:


> Here's the single version if anyone wants it.
> View attachment 773334



Ooooh, silly me! I was wondering why she was all in tears. And I had the crazy idea that she may have had a moment of epiphany about her Trainwreck of a life.

And it was just an overdose of spicy noodles! As there is the saying that the best spicy foods burn twice, we may should start to think about eulogies for her toilet. Or check the news for explosions of an apartment building in Ottawa.


----------



## Princess Ariel (May 26, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> This is the most disgusting video she's done. Anyone with the patience to go through it would come up with some excellent screengrabs. Half of the video is her unnaturally trying to shove as much food into her face as possible. The other half is her looking at herself in the viewfinder to see if she's managed to squeeze out any tears or not. She's so gross.
> 
> View attachment 773294



.....Hers is truly a sad existence.


----------



## Twinkie (May 26, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Theres so many special moments.  Not often one is tearing up in total pain and regret while shoveling heaping mounds of food into their feed hole.
> 
> . View attachment 773340



fucking eww. I never understood when people said they were creeped out by her "tiny hands." finally now I see


----------



## Pizza Sloth (May 26, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> fucking eww. I never understood when people said they were creeped out by her "tiny hands." finally now I see



Her hands... when she did the now-deleted pantry cleaning video, I had to grab this shot because I realized she doesn't have any wrists. Her hand literally resembles a pig foot in this image.


----------



## AbraCadaver (May 26, 2019)

Her arse is going to be magma tonight and I’m sure she’ll imagine it’s because of some other idiot reason, as she sits on the pot and moos about how painful it is, trotters furiously patrolling Youtube comments on her phone.

Just think, Bibi’s girlfriend is usually over on weekends and will have to use the same loo as Chantal at some point. Pray for sister-wife’s soul.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 26, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> Lucky us, new video!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well. I'm trying to gather my thoughts on what I've just seen, but I'm still a bit shell-shocked.
ASMR -who knew people watched these type of videos to hear the labored breathing of a 400+ pound land whale, inhaling noodles with her jaw clicking so loud you can almost miss the added bonus of her blowing her nose.
Good God.
That 'rock bottom' video video she did a while back has some competition.


----------



## peppy (May 26, 2019)

Chantal tries "asmr" and fails completely, as she fails in literally everything else. ASMR isnt just rubbing things and making deep-throating sounds..... 

......... how could she possibly be ok with putting this video out into the public? she's either legit mentally ill, or at this point she's just embracing her feeder/kinkster viewers.

....her parents and her 2 friends watch her videos. why isn't anyone trying to get her involuntarily committed?


----------



## Point of No Return (May 26, 2019)

She's trying hard. (last instagram post)


----------



## Army Burger (May 26, 2019)

Point of No Return said:


> She's trying hard. (last instagram post)
> 
> 
> View attachment 773468


Classic fat girl angle


----------



## peppy (May 26, 2019)

hahhahahahahahahahahahahahaahahaahhaahhahahaaha






at the very end, she takes one more gigantic spoonful and tries to ram it down her throat and then she starts to choke. Then she captions "I'm done" --- well, of course you are, there's nothing left on the plate, you rammed it all down your throat.

what a vile vile vile vile creature. Truly disgusting, horribly shocking, utterly wicked, and purely nasty.


----------



## The hash slinging slasher (May 26, 2019)

Geez, nearly 2000 mg of sodium and 126 grams of carbs all in one sitting... 

I could almost feel my blood pressure and insulin levels rising by the second.


----------



## A Owl (May 26, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> Done! I can’t stop laughing


Your subtitle thingy was rather prophetic!


----------



## Pizza Sloth (May 26, 2019)

Turns out the bite that made her gag was because she didn't mix the noodles thoroughly.  If you look by her ring finger there's a shit ton of actual chili flakes.   And if you look at the plate in the beginning it wasn't evenly coated.


peppy said:


> hahhahahahahahahahahahahahaahahaahhaahhahahaaha
> 
> https://youtu.be/lqeMLRoYqBM?t=456
> 
> ...



Because she failed to mix the noodles and the sauce thoroughly the last gulp that made her gag was full of chili flakes. She also needs to learn milk is the way to cool the mouth of capsicum.   She played her fucking self.  HARD.


----------



## DuckSucker (May 26, 2019)

Point of No Return said:


> She's trying hard. (last instagram post)
> 
> 
> View attachment 773468


Damn, Jesus, that is a catfish fuckin ass photo. Is this on her tinder profile or some shit?

It looks ABSOLUTELY nothing like her! Like it might as well be a photo of a different person!

What the fuck is going on with her? Her new video is like a Nicocado Avocado thing where she's like so dramatic she might as well be greyscale and shaving a pube beard into a fucking pile of scrambled eggs.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (May 26, 2019)

Point of No Return said:


> She's trying hard. (last instagram post)
> 
> 
> View attachment 773468



How many people follow her on IG?


----------



## weaselhat (May 26, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> How many people follow her on IG?



at this moment:  4,535 followers


----------



## Lies Unlimited (May 26, 2019)

talk about an absolutely deluded sense of self. She spouts all kinds of self-love garbage about how she thinks she's hot and beautiful just the way she is (just look at her new channel name) but she continues to post selfies with a 'skinny' filter and weird angles to make her look smaller that its quite clear she's as utterly disgusted with herself as we are. She fails miserably because there is only so much 'Shopping you can do to a 450 lb body/face to make it look even vaguely applealing. She can only hope to digitally slim herself down from maybe a size 32 to a 24, and that with a lot of effort. And even then thats still massively fat. She passed 'cutely chubby' or 'pleasantly plump' 250 lbs ago.


----------



## Dutch Courage (May 26, 2019)

She used to have something like 10,000+ followers on Instagram, but she shut down that account due to haters and opened a new, private one.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (May 26, 2019)

Point of No Return said:


> She's trying hard. (last instagram post)
> 
> 
> View attachment 773468


The camera must be in the stratosphere for her to get this angle. And you can STILL tell she has a waddle.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 26, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> How many people follow her on IG?







Lmao that's the angle she has to be at to look human.


----------



## GuiltyAsCharged (May 26, 2019)

I can’t believe this latest video. 
First of all the spicy noodle challenge is years old. So if she was hoping to get clicks for that, she’s wrong. 
Did she think putting Veronica Wang in her thumbnail would get clicks? Because again wrong. No one cares about Veronica anymore 
Also ASMR is its own community with a lot of its own rules and social norms/regulations (especially for eating videos) and she violated every conceivable one with this video. More than I’m willing to sit here and list. 
A simple eat with me/mukbang video? It’s a fail because she is just gagging it down and not even talking. 
The closest thing this video could be defined as is some dark sick fetish porn in which case she should have posted it on porn hub, not YouTube. 
This video is dark, vile, disgusting, sick, and wrong. I can’t imagine even her asspatters know what to think of this one. 
She’s flown waaaaaaay over the kookoos nest.


----------



## AJ 447 (May 26, 2019)

WHAT A PACK OF LIES.
First she says this is her first time trying ASMR, which is a lie. She used to talk about doing ASMR eating noises. Here's a video from July 2017, where she even puts it in the title.




And also, she's already ate this spicy ramen shit before! From August 2017:




Just pathological.


----------



## simulated goat (May 26, 2019)

pecansandies said:


> anyone who watches this is owed reparations
> 
> also what a genius wiping the spicy shit off her mouth THEN DIRECTLY INTO HER EYES


Too bad she can't wipe anymore, Given her hygiene it would be more than her eyes on fire.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (May 26, 2019)

simulated goat said:


> Too bad she can't wipe anymore, Given her hygiene it would be more than her eyes on fire.



OMG I can't fathom having the fire shits and not even being able to reach my turdhole.  "Bibi....BIBI!!! Malan, MALAN!!! HELP! OMG MY ASS IS ON FIRE AND I CAN'T REACH IT!"


----------



## RemoveKebab (May 26, 2019)

The bitch is live.  watch before she deletes:





She is eating a royal oreo blizzard and is teehee'ing left and right.

She is in total manic mode.


----------



## Viridian (May 26, 2019)

RIP Cuntal's neck.





She also seems to be physically incapable of chewing (who needs to chew ice cream so much?!) with her mouth closed anymore.

"It feels good to pee, poop, and blow your nose." Jesus Tapdancing Christ, I'm out. She must have decided to sell her soul to the feeders and bodily function fetish watchers for continued cash at this point, with how hard she's throwing herself into it. I wonder when the regret and fake-crying video will hit now, she might stay on this manic tear for longer than I expected.


----------



## The hash slinging slasher (May 26, 2019)

Seems like Flobby Bobby is conducting lots of research for mystery Monday


----------



## simulated goat (May 26, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Turns out the bite that made her gag was because she didn't mix the noodles thoroughly.  If you look by her ring finger there's a shit ton of actual chili flakes.   And if you look at the plate in the beginning it wasn't evenly coated.
> 
> 
> Because she failed to mix the noodles and the sauce thoroughly the last gulp that made her gag was full of chili flakes. She also needs to learn tard cum is the way to cool the mouth of capsicum.   She played her fucking self.  HARD.


Sugar will too. It is an old gag to play on greenies, just take sugar with your chiles.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (May 26, 2019)

weaselhat said:


> at this moment:  4,535 followers



It seems so disproportionate to have ~54K on YouTube and less than 5K on IG. Though those numbers would be more in line had she never gone viral after her Fat Girl Files video.



GuiltyAsCharged said:


> I can’t believe this latest video.
> First of all the spicy noodle challenge is years old. So if she was hoping to get clicks for that, she’s wrong.
> Did she think putting Veronica Wang in her thumbnail would get clicks? Because again wrong. No one cares about Veronica anymore
> Also ASMR is its own community with a lot of its own rules and social norms/regulations (especially for eating videos) and she violated every conceivable one with this video. More than I’m willing to sit here and list.
> ...



Chantal is trying so hard and hasn't even done much research into trying to figure out what her new branding will be.

She can't be a weight loss channel because she just keeps failing and finds it 'boring and tedious
Can't be a vegan or plant based channel because she can't do plant based for more than a few weeks
She doesn't understand the ASMR genre and thinks it's just making noises eating noodles and whispering and seems she's desperate to fit into a YouTube Genre that isn't mukbangs but doesn't really understand and of them and the communities
No one really seems to be interested in her shitty Torrid 'hauls' and try-ons
She's trying to move away from Mukbangs and binge eating but that's all she has going for her
She's not charismatic or that funny.  She's more or less like an 80's shock jock and even when she has the sing song voice, people can still detect her underlying bitch tones.  In fact that tone increases her bitch factor.
She's run out of stories that are almost 20 years old from when she was an asshole teenager
Cooking videos are not going to go well because she's an amateur home cook at best. Even her simple curry recipe video was lacking in how to present a recipe/cooking video.   AL's shitty recipes are done in a better format.
She's not an expert on food - while she loves to eat, she doesn't know that much about ingredients, method of cooking.  So it's not like she's going to teach us recipes or techniques that are helpful such as an InstantPot or even doing meal prep videos like LyfebyJen did for a while, which was somewhat interesting.
She says she doesn't want to go back to college unless she figures out a major she enjoys - well duh, she should learn about social media marketing if anything.
Her "Mystery Mondays" which will be like her "Creepy Pastas" are boring as shit
And I've clicked on to her live stream.  I wish there was a way to record them.  She's talking about how she has the choice to live how they want to live "you know what I mean" and if she wants to be fat, she'll be fat.


----------



## Normal_Guy (May 26, 2019)

Can someone explain to me whats wrong with foodie beauty's eye. Every time she scratches or wipes her eye the other eye looks like its about to fall out. That shit scares me.


----------



## Ravenna (May 26, 2019)

Fuck, she's such a gross, disgusting asshole. She is a pro at out-doing her God awful, horrible personality. Congrats Chinny on sinking lower and lower.


----------



## NP 901 (May 26, 2019)

The way she holds her chop sticks is something else. I guess the hand fat makes it difficult, surely she isn't just a dumb clown....


----------



## thejackal (May 26, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> The bitch is live.  watch before she deletes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She looks high AF.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 26, 2019)

The 'live' stream is very telling & you don't even have to listen to her.
What it tells me is that she's about 5 pounds away from not being able to fit behind the wheel of her car anymore.
And, someone asked where Bibi was. She said he was at home, but she wanted to go for a drive. That's Chantal speak for: I want fast food, so I left to go eat it.

I also hit the 'full screen' button by mistake & suddenly she filled my computer screen. It was terrifying, & she seems to be getting fatter & fatter. Lord, she is massive.

She's going back to Pizza Pizza to use their bathroom & was nice enough to tell us it's a #2.
She also can barely hold it.
I bet she gets food there too.
And this is the 2nd time she's using their bathroom tonight. Ugh. I'm out.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (May 26, 2019)

Live stream reactions:

She again states "I don't want to be a weight loss channel. I know I've shared too much about my life".

No, she's not following any medical or professional medical diet.

Eating on video she gets more comments than other obese people (She failed to read the whole Simply Sara like comments on this forum as it's not being obese that gets the hate, it's being a ranting disabling, deleting flip flopping condescending bitch ranting person.

Why does she do these live streams in her car?

She knows people troll and hate her and people that care. It's weird to watch her change, and she started her channel that way because she always flips flops, is wishy washy and hates that and just how she is and wishes she wasn't.

Comments do bother her and not 'Trying to be like, an asshole when I do rant videos, not trying to rant back at you guys, I'm just upset, you know?"

SHe just wanna likes, want to 'whatever'. Her cat is fine. Vet said the teeth are harder as she's old and teeth hurt, had them cleaned 'a few years ago' and 'honestly, it's traumatizing to go to the vet" and shits in the carrier, and to put her through a teeth cleaning is too traumatic, to give soft food and she slipped about putting her to sleep but back tracked. Apparently to let the cat "eat in peace" than trying to figure out the best quality of life by doing dental work or putting the cat to sleep.

WHen re-enable comments, she'll unblock a lot that she has blocked in haste. So apparently she realizes and aware her temper means that she'll just block people when she's having an episode.

She doesn't like people to be saying "you deleted me and not know what it's for" if she's turning people back on she needs to be i na place she's not sure she can go.

"Honestly.........I don't want my comments to be negative and depressing like AL's, like Honestly, I can't figure out how to keep the positivity of my fans and how to not let the negativity" (Paraphrased as I lost the text on this)

She's now going about how disgusting the noodle are and she choked trying to do a Veronica Wang big bite.

Chantal now saying ASMR was a 'parody' because it sucked so bad.

Chantal knowing that she has to balance the negative comments because that's a part of being a successful channel and not ready to do that.

Bibi is at home and she wanted to go for a drive, but it's 'creepy out here guys'. (MOre like she's a secret eater and hiding her binges again)

Says she hasn't had a binge in a whle because "I'm careful about it, like careful about calories, so someimtes it's an OMAD or IF...ummm.. no whatever you want is not a binge. In a way it satisfies the food addict aspect, as I get that dopamine affect, but I don't know, and going to see how it goes.... and trying to being consistent and going back and forth" Doesn't want to keep changing her way of eating because of how inconsistent it is and upsets people.

Wants to eat peppers, cucumbers and pickles cut up as she likes that.

Went for drive to DQ and parked in the empty lot to "talk to you guys".

Going to be doing great ideas this week: Tomorrow is "HEH" a dinner and mystery thing.  Have some bought all elf products and doing foundation and concealer is beige, which my be too dark "hehehehehh" .  Realizes her video will make it on ASMR cringe.

She's now saying she's never had any trauma that could cause for her over eating "Always spoiled and happy" mind you she has emotionally comfort eaten in about a dozen of her videos in which she discusses sexual assualts, expolites when she was a teen or how her dad snapped at her (The tam-tam billy story time indicates her father, what little she was around him, had a ballistic and tyrannical temper.  Sound familiar?)

Someone says being bullied is traumatizing and she blames herself how she was treated. SOme telling her not her fault, though I'm pesonally having trouble believing she didn't initiate behaviors towards her, she then twists the question into her being fat causing her YouTube hate.

Peetz every Friday.

She says no PCOS her cysts are not that category.

Ehhhhhhhh... yea, so I'm going to cut it here. I can't deal with her anymore. She's asked about IBS, she's not sure what she has because shit upsets her stomach. Yet she just fucking ate Korean spicy noodles and 'feeling something brewing now" with her awkward laugh and expects a cop to ask why she's there and she doesn't probiotics.

And... she just said "There's a Pizza Pizza right near by if she needs to do some damage to a toilet" and she's not going to eat Pizza Pizza because it's not planned and has a 'healthy' schedule with make up and dressing and will take 'careful planning".

Yea, I think I got everything we all need...

Oh fuck she lived with a boarding family and she's going to do 'french recipes' and learned to make real french food, she thinks it was, and she'll make it tomorrow. She doesn't know if the food is fucking french or not but she's going to record it.

Her personal trainer reached out and she has two lessons left she paid for and probably wont' use. She's all about using a bathroom (hehehheheh Sheldon laugh) and people telling her to go in the bushes and now contemplating what bathroom to destroy. "I don't want to go to McDonalds... should I go back to Pizza Pizza? I shouldn't have eaten that... any one familiar... "

She needs to shit and doesn't know where and this is going to be her fire shit.... "I can't use that McD's the bathroom is upstairs"

Holy fuck... she's decided "I have no shame" and went to the bathroom in the Pizza Pizza and laundromat people will see her again - meaning she was laready there.. it's busy there, she has to go to the bathroom it's busy... literally shit, all people waiting to get pizza...

There's a table of guys............holy shit... she's now put the camera on and she's going to go destroy the Pizza Pizza bathroom




She just got back in car, laughing, releived... "what are you all talking about... I'm going to go... do you all have to adjust yourselves" She's paranoid, of breath...

She has to go back as she told Bibi she'd be out for a quick drive, goes to a Freshco and it's open and she's going to do some shopping.





Eating out causes her to need to shit immediately, she's still talking to people though she needs to go home to Bibi, but wants to go buy shit to Fresco, limit eating out to once a week (fast food) and do more recipe stuff, going to try to make stuff from scratch (bitch has no idea how to cook; is never going to happen).

It was the blizzard that made her go to the bathroom. "Mukbangers on noodles" are poised and don't flinch. "I like cooking more than I think I do, and I need to be more careful when I cook and pick my nose?"

And my soul....I feel emptier inside knowing there are humans this vapid that randomly shit in restrooms.

FOR FUCKS SAKE: SHe's now on a story time of some guy in HIgh SChool that she did a paper for him and he blamed her fat fingers for typos. WHY THE FUCK IS EVERY STORY IS ESSENTIALLY FROM 20 YEARS AGO?!

SHe recently got cable back so apparently uploading shit posts on Youtube is bringing her $$$ even though Bibi works two jobs and she wastes money on unripe mangoes and shit.


----------



## Piggytailjones (May 26, 2019)

I'm watching her "live" stream, she has gained a massive, scary amount of weight in a really short time. WTF?


----------



## Rabbit Bones (May 26, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Her "Mystery Mondays" which will be like her "Creepy Pastas" are boring as shit


It'll just be more shit she stole from Reddit.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 26, 2019)

I'll take over from here.


Spoiler: Stream summary continuation



She says she "doesn't just eat what she wants" now and that following her schedule of three mukbangs a week will take "careful planning and discipline."
She claims she'll upload a mukbang tomorrow, a French dish.
She contemplates leaving the livestream rolling while she "abuses the bathroom" at Pizza Pizza.
Admits she's already been to that Pizza Pizza bathroom already today.
Trying to decide which bathroom to use. McDonald's is too far. She asks the viewers if they can recommend any nearby bathrooms.
Someone offered Loblaw's as a possibility, but she rejected that because the bathroom is upstairs.
Explains that she used the Pizza Pizza bathroom before livestreaming. I'm sure she didn't have any pizza.  
Hems and haws about there people too many people in the store. Is worried they will talk behind her back.
She's now left her phone on, livestream running, while she uses the Pizza Pizza bathroom.

Back in the car. Takes a good minute to shuffle her fat rolls around until she's in a comfortable position.
She asks the viewers if they have to adjust themselves when they get in their car. The answer is no, Chantal. Christ.
She says she'll have to go home soon because she told Malan she wouldn't be long. Told him she just wanted to "go for a drive".
She is still adjusting her fat.
Still talking about shitting. Says whenever she eats out she needs to shit immediately.
Claims she's going to limit eating out to once per week.
"The nails are good for itching, but they're not good for picking. You have to be careful."
Says she knows her hands are "chubby". Not quite.
Tells her audience that the false nails make it hard to wipe.
Tells us a story about how she helped her friend's boyfriend cheat by writing him an essay for school. There were typos in the essay, and the boy said the typos were likely due to her fat fingers. She says she is reminded of this every time she makes a typo.

Boring rambling about television shows. Apparently she decided to buy cable again.
She plans on filming a video of her favorite YouTube channels. Riveting.
Still adjusting her enormous body.
Reveals that drinking coffee makes her shit.
Someone asks if she speaks French with Malan. She says no. She's spoken French to him on film plenty of times. Why would you lie about that?
Someone requests her to cook more African dishes. She says she will, that  she's already made mafe but she can do it again. Why would she make the same dish again?
Says she's never discussed her YT channel with Malan's sister. Every time she mentions her she does so with such distain. She doesn't even try to disguise it.
Says she's always been the one to break up in her relationships. Doesn't mention the repeated cheating.

Finds portable Glade Air Freshener. Says she forgot to bring it into the bathroom. Tells us it was "stinky".
Says she would use the Glade as a perfume if she were desperate.
Chantal tells us that diseases are more prevalent in the Western world.
Complains that every other commercial on TV is for a drug. It's not like they're the only reason she's alive or anything.
Tells us she has a really graphic sex storytime for us.
Still adjusting her fat.
Mentions Simply Sara. Totally not because she checked her out after her mention here.
Talking about keeping that part of her old couch again. Says she did something "genius", then says it was Malan's idea.
Says stress can cause you to drop dead, so we should be more "carefree" about foods that cause cancer.

Karate Joe's been on a deleting spree tonight.
Says the people who send shitty messages in chat are "probably kids".
She's so boring. I haven't updated this in five minutes, nothing to report.
Says "on porpoise" unironically.
Bought "healthy food" at Walmart: chicken breasts, cucumbers ("her go-to"), peppers, mozzarella cheese (she already ate that apparently).
Feels ANOTHER bathroom trip coming on. Asks the viewers where she should go.
Wants to go for a drive to go get water.
"My belly's big". Gross.
Has an additional two air fresheners in her car.

Has already lost one of her new earrings.
Pulls into Tim Hortons to get water. Contemplates getting Bibi Timbits. Sure, Jabba.
This is the third fast food place she's been in in a hour.
Pulls into Farm Boy parking lot. More adjusting.
Wonders why she's hyper after drinking a Blizzard.
Shh tick as someone drives past her.
She wants to see a ghost, but also doesn't want to see a ghost.
Wants to do a city tour with Peetz but is anxious about it because she's too fat and can't walk.

It's been half an hour since she talked about shit or farts, so she tells us if someone were to scare her right now she'd shit her pants.
"I don't rest enough I don't think."
Sees "light in the sky, no joke." Asks if anyone in the Ottawa area saw it. It's fireworks.
Again she says she doesn't speak to Bibi in French, which is just not true.
Plans on tomorrow's dinner and a mystery being about the lost girls of Panama. Word for word from a wiki, no doubt.
Decides to tell the Panama story now for some reason. 
Says she's worried about Malan thinking she's been out too long, and cheating on him. Mentioned this earlier too. "I hope he believes me."  Chantal, please.
Says in the past she'd go out to binge and lie to him about it. Says he probably thought she was cheating on him. With fucking who, Jabba?
"I was really just cheating on him with food."

Says she might go live again later.
Mentions losing subs every time she uploads a new video.
Says Amberlynn was blocked from her channel, but that she didn't do it. Didn't she admit to blocking her after the Twitter incident?
She's going home to "relax".


----------



## thejackal (May 26, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> I'll take over from here.



Currently talking about her bathroom habits while getting angry that people are around her car.  Classic Chantal.  She went and shit in the Pizza Pizza.  She says the nails make it harder to wipe her ass.



Spoiler


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (May 26, 2019)

bitch eating crackers said:


> Of course she got the cheese flavor. It's the least spicy Samyang variety btw and she's crying over it. Didn't even finish. Dumb cow.


>2,323 SHU made her cry


----------



## Scotch (May 26, 2019)

I hope no one in this forum is currently at Pizza Pizza at her location... she's heading in to blow up the toilet. Best part: she left her stream live.


----------



## Gracie's Ghost (May 26, 2019)

That karatejoe douche yelling at people in her comments (and deleting stuff left and right, apparently) is a perfect example of giving an unimportant person a small taste of power.


----------



## AbraCadaver (May 26, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> The 'live' stream is very telling & you don't even have to listen to her.
> What it tells me is that she's about 5 pounds away from not being able to fit behind the wheel of her car anymore.
> And, someone asked where Bibi was. She said he was at home, but she wanted to go for a drive. That's Chantal speak for: I want fast food, so I left to go eat it.
> 
> ...


Can’t use the bathroom at home, Bibi’s there with his girl. They have a strict “no multiple massive dumps in one night” house rule on Actual Date Night.


----------



## IB 262 (May 26, 2019)

Point of No Return said:


> She's trying hard. (last instagram post)
> 
> 
> View attachment 773468



Where did three chin go?  We must post a missing persons for them!@


----------



## Who Now (May 26, 2019)

I was watching a reaction video to her chimp out video and she says thanks to her loyal viewers.  It occured to me, well, I'm a loyal viewer. I have watched all her videos, every one. That makes me loyal and a viewer.  Soooooo, she means me, right?  Feels good man


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 26, 2019)

thejackal said:


> Currently talking about her bathroom habits while getting angry that people are around her car.  Classic Chantal.  She went and shit in the Pizza Pizza.  She says the nails make it harder to wipe her ass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does she carry her wiping buddy wand with her when she goes to public shitter or she doesn't wipe at all? We know she can't reach her behind with them to rex arms. Can you imagine sitting in a restaurant and that hambeast waddles in proudly marching towards the lavatory with a wiping device in her hand? Jfc


----------



## PT 522 (May 26, 2019)

RussianBlonde said:


> Does she carry her wiping buddy wand with her when she goes to public shitter or she doesn't wipe at all? We know she can't reach her behind with them to rex arms. Can you imagine sitting in a restaurant and that hambeast waddles in proudly marching towards the lavatory with a wiping device in her hand? Jfc


Hams are notorious for not flushing or cleaning up after themselves among food service and restaurant staff. I wouldn't doubt that, if they're already willing to leave a poo splatter on the wall behind, they would probably just not wipe in public and clean themselves later.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (May 26, 2019)

I refilled my cocktail and checked her page, she wants to park somewhere else, get somewhere else. Her phone may die, and she should be home right now, but doesn't know why she doesn't want to go home.  Bibi Still thinks she's out for a quick drive.

Portable charger is at home - who the fuck doesn't have a car charger?

She was talking about how how Peetz shouldn't flick boogers,only she can. Now she's ranting about Walmart never having enough cashiers. "A family of 11 bought the whole fucking store... one family was at the cash for like a half hour". Self check out is like, some like some is not friendly.

Walmart has some good stuff, has some healthy stuff like boneless chicken breasts. How vegan of her... but didn't get any junk food. But gots some fake mozz that didn't melt and not stretchy and threw out 'not real cheese anyways"

Heavy breathing.... talks about the Wolfe Pit and his reviews of Dollar Food meat which is usually nasty and filled with water. SHe doesn't understand why she's out of breath right now, earlier.. and wasn't going to go to the hospital earlier because she was fat, and not a medical condition and commentators pushed her to do so.

She's now at 96 minutes... she's now saying she feels another bathroom trip... "Shoud I go home (hahaha) and she's on welbatrin or Warafin (sp?). Says her stomach is more upset since 'starting that crap"

Someone suggests she goes to Pizza Pizza a THIRD time...for her to shit. She'll hold it in to go home, starts yawning.

She's going to drive somewhere, for water, and no real reason in particular. Water and to shit.. she's going to drive down a dark alley and asking where to put the camera.

She's fucked up.


She's moving locations, for water, lost one earring, always loses an earring, lost her new water bottle, Contemplating going to Tim Hortons, Taco Bell is closed, it's Sunday at 11:00 PM and not many places to go, asking to go to McD's and she's going to Tim Hortons, is it open? SHe can't tell but will find out. 

She orders water at tim hortons. Parked in the dark, still streaming. 

Seems she needs the feedback from her youtube fans, being asked for a ghost story.  Gulps water down and "Tim Hortons water is cold" and refers to her wanting to see a ghost.  Thinks that ghosts mean life after death... but the bitch is still going.

If I told any of my partners in my LTR's I was going out for a drive, and then out for like over an hour and a half and was recorded online on YouTube? I think I'd lose my shit. 

SHe can't do a downtown tour with Peetz because she's basically too out of shape. She's laughing about how creepy it is where she's parked. 

Fuck she just talks a shit ton about nothing in particular. But man, and now she's saying she's too hyper and needs to relax more. She's talking about a 'crap closet" 

Chantal is now freaked out by either fire works or heat lightning... no, it's cheap ass fireworks. Yep, definitely fireworks. 

Bibi is monotone, not much reflection, flat in tone, and stern and he had to come to the ER visits and careful. He ratted on her to the nurse, and that says he'll do something and doesn't do it? NOt sure what the fuck her point is about the crap closets. Bibi needs to practice english.. her battery is at 15%... and hell, seems to not really acknowledge last time she cleaned closet pizza boxes were discovered. 

She's about to be done, finally. "Talk aboooottt" the lost girls of Panama... really weird" going to go home and charge phone. 

TWo dutch girls went to Panama, volunteered, borded with a family and went on a hike And "i need to figure it out" they went missing and body parts found and speculation as to the cause of their deaths. 

"honestly times I went out to binge and lied to him about it, and I cheated on him with food" when responding to being asked about bibi and this live stream and her being out for like 2 hours. So she admits she lies to him about eating and that it's not sex, but her eating that causes for a cheat with him. 

Wow, she really has no idea how much she reveals in her casusal conversations. ANd she's out of breath and about to sign off. 

She's going home now, needs to relax, Torrid haul showing next week (though she recorded wearing them)

FINALLY OVER.








SHe's


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (May 26, 2019)

- Someone asked her if she has ovarian cysts, and she said she was never diagnosed.
- ETA: When Chantal was reading/mumbling the question about cysts she said "polycystic ovarian" specifically and I missed it the first time. Sorry about that.
- An obvious troll said she looks skinny, and she believed it. 
- When suggested that she become an Uber driver she said, "EW, no!" Like anyone would want to get in her garbage and fart filled binge mobile.
- "Should I go somewhere else and get something else to drink?" Ice cream is a drink to Chantal.
- She said she doesn't want to go home. Gee, I wonder why? Couldn't possibly be because Bibi and his sister/wife are there.
- "I HATE WALMART!" She keeps calling the cashier "cash". She's too stupid to use self-checkouts.
- Says she eats cucumbers when snacking. Sure, she doesn't also eat a block of cheese and something smothered in sriracha sauce.
- She said she once threw out a sandwich because the cheese didn't melt the way she wanted.
- "I'm more out of breath now than I was earlier. I don't know why." Guzzling sugar when you're 400lbs couldn't possibly contribute to that.
- Says that bigger people just have a hard time breathing.
- Now she's saying she can't breathe due to pulmonary embolisms. _Make up your mind._
- Talking about needing to go to the bathroom. Again.
- Someone says go back to Pizza Pizza. "For the third time? Can you imagine? What would they say?" The janitor would probably cry.
- "I have two air fresheners here too! HAHAHA!" Christ she's a loon.
- She keeps asking where she can go for water. How about home? Just end the livestream and no one will see Bibi's wife.
- Giggling maniacally as she turns her phone to face the street. I thought she didn't want people to share her dox?
- Talking about how she likes to get out everyday. More like she's gotta hit up at least 5 fast food joints everyday.
- I just noticed that Karate Joe and that tranny looking Marisa L are back to their chat mod duties. How much of a failure do you have to be to police Chantal's chat?
- "Should I get Bibi some [didn't catch what she said]? No, I'd be tempted to eat them."
- "I'll talk for another fifteen minutes, then probably go home and take my bra off—HAHA!" That's enough for me.

Edited for grammar.


----------



## Pumba (May 26, 2019)

Wouldn't be surprised if Bibi's sisterwife is back and told Queen Chin to go make herself scarce for a couple of hours.


----------



## Thiccc Weenie (May 26, 2019)

Been a while since we’ve heard from our friend from Apple Valley. Is he having fun and staying safe?


----------



## WeDon'tNeedToWhisper (May 27, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> Lucky us, new video!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know I'm super late (even though it was only posted this afternoon) and hopefully no one has already commented on this, but I just had to point out that the noodles that Vee Vixen Veronica Wang is eating are the Samyang x2 spicy noodles which have a scolville unit of 8,808. Samyang cheese flavor ramen that Chantal is eating in this video only has a scolville level of 2,323. 

She did group herself in with James Charles so thinking that she's on YouTuber mukbang level as Veronica isn't surprising.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (May 27, 2019)

For fuck's sake, Chantal!

She has no gall bladder.  When you have no gall bladder, you cannot have a diet that is heavy in fat.  Cheese by the brick is a bad idea.  Fried foods, especially chips and french fries, are verboten. So are greasy foods, like fast food hamburgers. Oily foods, like most salad dressings and condiments, should be off the menu.  You also really shouldn't eat two thousand calories in one sitting.  

I'm sure the results of someone eating the above after gall bladder surgery comes as an absolute surprise to everyone.  Given her diet, her hobby is destroying bathrooms with the extremely malodorous and yellow diarrhea so common to unrepentant fats post-gall bladder surgery  She probably has several OMG I'M NOT GONNA MAKE IT IN TIME episodes every single day.  I have zero doubt she sharts constantly throughout the day.

Living with someone like this is a nightmare.  Bibi and his new girlfriend best be setting aside money to pay a biological clean up team to deal with their bathroom when they move out.  I think he should install a turnstile she has to put a dollar into in order to get access to the toilet because goddamn.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (May 27, 2019)

Point of No Return said:


> She's trying hard. (last instagram post)
> 
> 
> View attachment 773468


If she distorts the angle any more she will become a Star Wars intro crawl...


----------



## welsho (May 27, 2019)

If the current PEs don't get her, the next one might. 

She's still too stupid and irresponsible to take her warfarin at the same time daily (despite at least two reminders from her clinic) as she nonchalantly blows off the phone alarm reminding her to be an adult and take her dang meds...."oh I guess I need to remember to take my meds when I get home.." Death is funny. HEEEEHeeeee.


----------



## Turd Blossom (May 27, 2019)

Jesus, when it rains it pours with Chantal- there's a lot to unpack from today's loony activities.
I appreciate all you brave souls who recapped the "ASMR" nightmare, once the horrific mouth noises started, I had to bow out.

The beginning was worth the watch though: seeing Mount Chin-verest try and _sensually _run her trotter over those ramen packages was absurdly and unintentionally hilarious. Her _fingers _have gunts, "_funts" _if you will.
I'm not sure she understands what ASMR is, as no one could find any of this pleasing. She must have gotten confused and thought it meant:
Asshole
Spastically
Mukbanging
Ramen

And her livestream is just pure lunacy. The obsession with shitting and farting has become absolutely bizarre, it's almost pathological how she manages to work it in to any story. I expect it to become another verbal tic at this point: _"Shit! Fart!  Crap! Shart! Shh, I said SHH! HAH!"_

Also, although she ridiculously worried Malan might think she was out cheating, I do wonder what must go on in his mind. She goes out for "drives" and comes home all shifty-eyed, greasy-fingered and smelling like Beef ' Cheddars. When she stays out for hours he probably enjoys the blissful quiet but I wouldn't be surprised if he does worry.
Not about her being with another man of course, but about her draining their finances on fast food and the inevitable damage to the plumbing when she gets home.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (May 27, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> Not about her being with another man of course, but about her draining their finances on fast food and the inevitable damage to the plumbing when she gets home.


I would be absolutely gobsmacked if they have combined finances. I'm in the small percentage here who thinks she and Bibi are "dating" (i.e are in a completely sexless, loveless relationship more out of convenience and a rental agreement than anything) but I can't see him being stupid enough to give this woman any of his money. He knows her, he knows she'd go out and blow it all on junk food and polyester tarps.


----------



## scootiepuff (May 27, 2019)

Can you imagine being in a relationship with someone, and on your night off from work she decides to go out and binge on fast food and then sit in her car and talk to her internet friends for 3 hours instead of spending that time with you? She reeaaaally didn't want to go home either, people kept telling her to and she kept saying she didn't want to go home. That made me feel really sad for her. I don't get their relationship. If it's a green card he's after, wouldn't he have married her already? Why drag it out for 7 years when he they could have been married and divorced by now. They definitely don't have a loving or sexual relationship.

And what is this karatejoe guy's deal? He comes off as a total creepy weirdo, making gross sexual comments about Chantal and then deciding to block people's comments for stupid reasons, like he doesn't like when people ask her about her diet or weight... even Chantal was telling him to chill out. I get old man pervert vibes from him.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (May 27, 2019)

fattymcbutterpants said:


> And what is this karatejoe guy's deal? He comes off as a total creepy weirdo, making gross sexual comments about Chantal and then deciding to block people's comments for stupid reasons, like he doesn't like when people ask her about her diet or weight... even Chantal was telling him to chill out. I get old man pervert vibes from him.


People like karatejoe are overcompensating betas who try to micromanage the person they got an opportunity from in order to make themselves feel important and valuable to the individual. They create work for themselves in order to demonstrate how much the other individual needs them. KJ is doing the laziest and most common way which is banning people in order to increase his visible activity and hijacking chat to 'dominate' his rivals for her attention. These people are immensely harmful for communities.

If somebody tries to pull this parasocial relationship with a well-adjusted person, they will give them the boot very rapidly, as the overbearing and attention-seeking behaviour is obvious to anyone. Where it persists is usually because the higher social desirability individual is either too stupid to notice or don't care, or are themselves a pathetic and lonely person looking for validation from somebody who doesn't tire of their presence. Because Chantal is so disgusting, most of the people who are trying to be aroused by her are grossed-out after a while. KJ is a whole other level of weird little fucker.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (May 27, 2019)

Are we sure Karatejoe isn't Peetz?


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 27, 2019)

fattymcbutterpants said:


> If it's a green card he's after, wouldn't he have married her already? Why drag it out for 7 years when he they could have been married and divorced by now. They definitely don't have a loving or sexual relationship.



I have my own theory that they actually were in a shitty, platonic relationship and it officially ended around the time Bibi went for a 3 weeks trip to Africa.

It’s around that time Bibi’s sister-girlfriend (which we never heard of during the first two years of Chantal’s YouTube channel) started having a certain impact in Chantal’s life, spending lots of time with her « brother » and even cooking / having dinner alone at home with him while Chantal was confined in her car cuz she was not invited. For all we know, perhaps Chantal freaked out so much when Bibi left for Senegal mostly because he brought his sister-girlfriend with him rather than her, so she could meet his family.

It’s also at that time she started being too busy to be online over every damn weekend with, like last night, the exception of live streaming in her car, and not wanting to go home. Once again I personally believe it has to do with sister-girlfriend being at home every weekend to spend time with her man, then going back to her place during the week.

Talking about the car, it’s also around the same time she sold the bingemobile that Bibi was using here and there, and it makes me wonder if it wasn’t their car? and they sold it to eventually get each their own since they aren’t together anymore.

It’s all in the details but I also noticed she started calling Peetz / James her ex-boyfriend much more than just « my friend » since a month or two, like if subconsciously she needs to prove she had a boyfriend at some point in her life. Yes, I know, I’m reaching a bit with this one.

All of this is only pure speculation from my part, but I believe it makes a certain sense.


----------



## weaselhat (May 27, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> I have my own theory that they actually were in a shitty, platonic relationship and it officially ended around the time Bibi went for a 3 weeks trip to Africa.
> 
> It’s around that time Bibi’s sister-girlfriend (which we never heard of during the first two years of Chantal’s YouTube channel) started having a certain impact in Chantal’s life, spending lots of time with her « brother » and even cooking / having dinner alone at home with him while Chantal was confined in her car cuz she was not invited. For all we know, perhaps Chantal freaked out so much when Bibi left for Senegal mostly because he brought his sister-girlfriend with him rather than her, so she could meet his family.
> 
> ...


I think something did change at that specific time for her although we will probably never know exactly what.  That is the point when she went off the rails and her  cycling moods got faster.  Over the last few days she's gotten so nuts I sometimes think she is trolling us.  I'm not sure if its medication fueled or what, but damn.


----------



## bubble tea (May 27, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> I have my own theory that they actually were in a shitty, platonic relationship and it officially ended around the time Bibi went for a 3 weeks trip to Africa.
> 
> It’s around that time Bibi’s sister-girlfriend (which we never heard of during the first two years of Chantal’s YouTube channel) started having a certain impact in Chantal’s life, spending lots of time with her « brother » and even cooking / having dinner alone at home with him while Chantal was confined in her car cuz she was not invited. For all we know, perhaps Chantal freaked out so much when Bibi left for Senegal mostly because he brought his sister-girlfriend with him rather than her, so she could meet his family.
> 
> ...



Interesting thoughts, honestly. How do you explain why Chantal still calls Bibi "babe" (to his face) in her videos/livestreams?


----------



## Queen of Moderation (May 27, 2019)

bubble tea said:


> Interesting thoughts, honestly. How do you explain why Chantal still calls Bibi "babe" (to his face) in her videos/livestreams?


Because with Chantal it is all about keeping up the façade of having a happy and (somewhat) normal life. She can never admit that she isn't desirable. I'm not even positive that she is completely cognizant of this either. In her mind every guy who smiles at her or asks, "Do you want extra ketchup with these fries?" wants her. Chantal needs to feel equal to, and mostly better than, everyone else. She can really never admit that she is a failure in just about every aspect of life. Bibi seems passive most of the time. He lets her talk because he has probably come to the conclusion it is not worth a chimp out. My guess is that he also is aware of how pathetic she is and lets her have her on camera fantasy.


----------



## Bleach Milkshake (May 27, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> It’s all in the details but I also noticed she started calling Peetz / James her ex-boyfriend much more than just « my friend » since a month or two, like if subconsciously she needs to prove she had a boyfriend at some point in her life. Yes, I know, I’m reaching a bit with this one.



I don't think that's reaching - its definitely weird for her to suddenly dial up the 'my ex' shit with someone she's mostly referred to as a close friend in the past, even for a trainwreck like Chantal.

Still, we can only speculate the 'why', but there's a reason for it for sure.

I sometimes wonder if she ever simply throws weird shit out there, just to send us viewers into a speculation storm on what it means. That would be extra hilarious, given the fact she ultimately wraps herself up in her own bullshit web of lies and ends up unloading her dirty laundry to the world for us to point and laugh at anyway.


----------



## Fatty-boom-boom (May 27, 2019)

(Yes I'm late but in the UK was asleep when it was posted). That ASMR video was horrifying, I swear I heard her stomach scream in fear. Obviously she hasn't researched ASMR channels properly (no documentary on Netflix).

That livestream was awful, she was manic as hell and no way did she just have ice cream. She's almost outgrown her tiny car, notice how she has to open and shut her door many times to get her humongous body in.


----------



## Dutch Courage (May 27, 2019)

She has always referred to Peetz as her ex-.  In fact, it is in the title of the first video he appeared in.  I don't think she ever called him "a close friend" except as an aside.

I agree that it is because she wants to put across a message: not only is she desirable enough to have an ex- along with her loving current boyfriend (who brings her a petite-size tribal gown from Africa, he loves her so much), but also she is so irresistible that the ex- has to remain in her orbit forever.

It is hilarious how badly she treats him, although as an Omega Cuck, he ought to be used to it by now.  He is like her little trained monkey.  "Go on, tell the audience what you think" she goads him.  Her autistic ex- gladly obliges while she rolls her eyes and seems utterly unable to comprehend anything he talks about.  She gets to be the boss in that relationship, which is all she wants.  I don't think Bibi or anyone else in her life gives her such license.

I don't agree with the speculation that they are engaging in any sexual hijinx.  For one thing, Chantal is pathologically incapable of keeping her fat yap shut.  She would not be able to resist dropping double entendres and such, to get across the point that a man wants her enough to steal her away from her cold, uncaring (see what I did there?) boyfriend, Bibi...

In the livestream from last week, right before she chimped out, she said, "Peetz and I will never date again.  For one thing, we just don't want to bone each other"  While it is foolish to ever take her at her word, this is one time that I do.  Frankly, I don't think she has "boned" anyone in years, and even back then it was rare (her ridiculous lolcow stories of fucking strangers and shitting on them or their walls are bogus; even she hinted that they were made up in the same livestream, which I am paraphrasing, but closely: "So what if they're not true? They're good stories!")

Peetz is not enough of a playa to put the moves on Chantal; I get the distinct feeling from him that he both likes her but is a little grossed out by her simultaneously.  I doubt he has any other friends, especially men, to hang out with.  She needs someone who will tolerate her gluttony and who she can be the Alpha with, and he just needs anyone to talk to between comic books.  I know other pairs of friends like that, although more usually they are same-sex friendships.  However, male-female friendships like theirs exist too.

If only we knew what really happened with Bibi's "trip", we would have the key to solve most of the mysteries about Chantal.  Everything else about her reads like an open book, but she has sufficiently murked up the water with lies and diversions about Bibi that we probably will never get to the bottom of it.  I feel like smacking her every time she says "Bibi's sister", to whom she has cryptically alluded for six months now, despite no evidence whatsoever that she even exists beyond a Facebook page.  She has claimed that she went back to Africa, that she is living with them now, and that she lives nearby and visit on weekends, and keeps cycling through those stories.  She went off her rocker about the time of Bibi's trip, and has never really been the same ever since.  I wonder if Peetz knows the real story...


----------



## Chaos Is Me (May 27, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> And look at that, a fast food mukbang. So she wanted to get food at Starbucks even though she knew she'd be eating Wendy's in a couple of hours. Pig. The mukbang tray is back.



Bitch, move the fucking camera. What is wrong with you? How can someone possibly be so self-centered. We don't need to see the Aldo sign for the entire video; put Peetz in the frame.


----------



## spike23 (May 27, 2019)

It's cute she thinks she'll attract people again with her mukbangs.


----------



## AbraCadaver (May 27, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> She has always referred to Peetz as her ex-.  In fact, it is in the title of the first video he appeared in.  I don't think she ever called him "a close friend" except as an aside.
> 
> I agree that it is because she wants to put across a message: not only is she desirable enough to have an ex- along with her loving current boyfriend (who brings her a petite-size tribal gown from Africa, he loves her so much), but also she is so irresistible that the ex- has to remain in her orbit forever.
> 
> ...


I think Peetz still wants to date her, not because he likes her that much, but because he thinks he can’t do better and this is the only sex he’ll ever get. Even he is ambivalent about living with her again and is against the idea. He clearly isn’t very attracted to her at all, but she’s one of the few willing holes he’s plowed in his life and apparently his best option.

He REALLY needs to find that dim, frizzy-haired, plain-but-sweet chubby anime girl who will treat him right so long as he takes her to cons and helps her detangle her Hatsune Miku wig.


----------



## Ellana (May 27, 2019)

BhertMern said:


> - Someone asked her if she has ovarian cysts, and she said she was never diagnosed.


When did she say this? You gave me false hope man!
At 1:27:40 Someone asked,

"hi! if this isn’t comfortable 4 u then i understand, but were u ever diagnosed with polycystic ovarian syndrome? i was just told i have small ovarian cysts & that it could turn into PCOS & im like : (( "

Turn into PCOS? Does this girl mean cancer? Cuntal replied,

"No, I have been asked that many times. I haven't been diagnosed with that. No."

Forget eggplant. Chantal's face is reaching full moon chicken egg status. Did anyone else notice her head slightly tilted the entire stream?






Edit: Archive of the stream (sans chat)








						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 50GB now




					mega.nz


----------



## Princess Ariel (May 27, 2019)

She wants everyone to praise her for her stupid misguided attempts at getting healthy and take her super cereal but also wants everyone to just go along with it and mind their business if she decides to throw her goals out the window and be a fatass again as if she weren't just crying on camera a few days ago about how she needs help and wants to change so so badly. 

Lol ok.  

And the cycle continues for this idiot. 

To be honest I have to be grateful for Chantal for providing me with some pretty solid entertainment for the past 2 years. But shes definitely not grateful for myself and her other 54k hate watchers that fund her exceptionalism.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 27, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> I wonder if Peetz knows the real story...



James, if you're reading this come join us. You'll get more attention here than Jabba will ever give you.


----------



## Turd Blossom (May 27, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Forget eggplant. Chantal's face is reaching full moon chicken egg status.





Chinspirational IG Chantal vs. Reality

Our girl is truly eggceptional.


----------



## sevynohthree (May 27, 2019)

i wonder how much weigh she has gained in the past few weeks. it has to be more than 15 pounds. she looks bigger than ever. i can feel her gravitational pull


----------



## Queen of Moderation (May 27, 2019)

The presence of ovarian cysts isn't necessarily synonymous with PCOS. Cystadenomas and other complex cysts can grow very large and cause torsions etc.., they can even be removed and grow back (provided that the ovary isn't also removed), but their presence usually isn't indicative of PCOS. With PCOS there are usually multiple small cysts that impede function of the ovary where by they no longer release eggs, and then there is all of the accompanying hormonal issues with increased androgen levels. There is a good chance that Chantal doesn't actually have PCOS and all of her balding and other symptoms that people are trying to connect the dots to is merely a consequence of insulin resistance because of her obesity. The cysts might just be incidental.


----------



## juicywatermelon (May 27, 2019)

bubble tea said:


> Interesting thoughts, honestly. How do you explain why Chantal still calls Bibi "babe" (to his face) in her videos/livestreams?


I mean people tend to call their close friends or family members "babe" at times. It's just a word of endearment that can have different meanings depending on the context/intention behind it (if that makes sense), which could explain why Bibi hasn't told her to stop? It's just apart of Chantal's vocabulary now whenever she addresses Bibi. This is just an assumption though.


----------



## Barbarella (May 27, 2019)

Come on. As gross as Chantel is, you know what kind of cysts she has. She has teratomas, with teeth and hair and half grown eyeballs. 









						Teratoma - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




My husband, who rarely comments or notices what I’m doing online, heard her ASMR mukbong and was all, wtf is that?  Please turn it off. I did, only made it to the first noodle slurp. And I’m the one who hates eating sounds. 

She maybe fucked Peetz, maybe Bibi. But she hasn’t been able to in years, the most she could do is blow them. And when their dicks come out covered with dried food and corn chips, they might decide it’s not worth it. 

Just wanted to point out. She ate that big cup of ice cream in two minutes. Two. 

I don’t think there is any way possible that Bibi does not have another girlfriend, and that’s why Chantel is doing so many live videos in her car, to stay away. I hope Bibi s girlfriend slim and pretty and tiny, and makes Chantel feel like the disgusting wildebeast she is. 

At the rate she’s gaining, she won’t be able to get in her car next year, and then what?


----------



## AbraCadaver (May 27, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> Come on. As gross as Chantel is, you know what kind of cysts she has. She has teratomas, with teeth and hair and half grown eyeballs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Next year? Mate she won’t be able to get into that car by November. I’m putting money on this.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 27, 2019)

bubble tea said:


> Interesting thoughts, honestly. How do you explain why Chantal still calls Bibi "babe" (to his face) in her videos/livestreams?



There could be so many reasons... I’m wrong in my assumptions, or she still uses it out of habits, or she’s telling him it’s to protect his identity online (even if we all know who he is), or he doesn’t give a shit.

Who knows.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 27, 2019)

Chintal travels to a roo-ral town for cheese:





Holy shit. At 5:30 she attempts to take a sexy bite of a hot dog. I'm going to be sick.

Surprise, surprise, she's "not ready" to do a mystery Monday, so we get to watch a car binge instead.


----------



## GuiltyAsCharged (May 27, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Chintal travels to a roo-ral town for cheese:



Yesterday on her live stream:
“Tomorrow I’m going to do a healthy cooking video of French food and a mystery Monday because I know I can’t eat like this every day” 

Today:


----------



## Pumba (May 27, 2019)

She's building herself up for quite a spergout.. The June chimpout is gonna be legendary, strap in gorls. 

Edit: About Bibi, it's clear he got himself a new girlfriend, Chantal avoids home alot on the weekends and that's just what she shows us so I assume she has binges on days she doesn't do her shitty streams. Don't forget the stream she had at home that one time and she was so scared someone would walk in, she wasn't scared of Bibi as the back of his head is a regular guest on her videos, she was scared we would see his new girl.

Last thing, Karatejoe is a beta whiteknight loser, I'm like 75% sure it's Peetz.


----------



## Dutch Courage (May 27, 2019)

Hmmm... Since hitting rock bottom, here is what she has presented us with:

May 12: Announces she has hit rock bottom
May 13: Visits petting zoo, empathizes with animals
May 16: Attacks Nic Avocado
May 16: Apologizes for attacking Nic
May 16: Confesses that she was lying about eating plant based
May 16: Huge chimpout
May 18: Another chimpout
May 21: Another chimpout
May 22: Shitty makeup video
May 23: Ordering fast food
May 23: Eating different fast food
May 24: Eating fast food
May 24: Another chimpout
May 25: Eating fast food
May 26: Eating fast food
May 27: Eating fast food

I wonder how far she has climbed from rock bottom?  Is this truly exceptional, or what?  Some "creator"...


----------



## Pizza Sloth (May 27, 2019)

She starts off with her orgasmic eyes rolling into the back of her head, the happy hand wave and is so high from the dopamine she starts to pick up her pace of eating.  She seriously looks like she's getting a fix.  I also don't think people need to have it explained what rural areas look like in a sing song fucking voice.  Most people know what farms are.

While I'm glad to see her out of the apartment, she could have spent more time focused on the cheese and figure out how to do stabilized shots so the camera doesn't waddle when she walks if she's going to do day trip videos.  And learn how to phase shots instead of these awkward jump cuts... bleh.  If her plan to visit areas and do car mukbangs, well, she's going to spend a shit ton of her Youtube money and pack on the restaurant pounds.  So I guess her genre of the week is going to be "Food Travel Channel". 

You know what I would watch and love for Chantal to do... the whole Man Vs Food type thing where she takes on food challenges.  You know, eating 5 lbs of a huge ass burger with 2 lbs of fries.  I bet she could do that.. I'd so watch that.   Hell in my avatar the weiners are 1 lb each and that's not with the bread and toppings.

Classic Chantal with her "I'm not going to day based themes" and she doesn't have her Mystery Monday story ready and she goes back into her "I'm just going to do videos as I want" and she's aware she's said this many times before, that she'll make a themed schedule but can't keep to it.

I also don't believe Bibi is going to get any of the poutine.  That's like her red binge shirt and apparently curds are her crack.

ETA image showing that she definitely gets a rush from certain foods.  I don't think she's ever made that face from eating mangoes or spirulina smoothies.


----------



## Nachtalb (May 27, 2019)

Christ on a bike she devoured that hotdog in less than 5 minutes ,although I'm not really surprised.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (May 27, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Hmmm... Since hitting rock bottom, here is what she has presented us with:
> 
> May 12: Announces she has hit rock bottom
> May 13: Visits petting zoo, empathizes with animals
> ...



And she's so conveniently removed her urgent care/hospital videos, which I assume is an attempt to minimize the whole "why are you eating this way, you're not well" comments.  Well, if she enabled them.


----------



## Crispy Chicken (May 27, 2019)

'..._I'm just gonna eat some of this and take the rest home to Bibi...'
'...they had 2 sizes small and regular so I wanted to show you the regular size, I'll take some back for Bibi._..'

Guess she forgot that Bibi's allergic to cheese & he absolutely hates it! I'm betting that block of Swiss cheese is gone before midnight!


----------



## NervousSideEye (May 27, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> Are we sure Karatejoe isn't Peetz?



If I had just a touch more autism I would start to wonder if Karatejoe is the same person as BilboSwagginz (and other similar variations of the name), who used to mod DSP's Twitch chat. Swagginz had the same demeanor: be a ban-happy jackwagon who would get angry and sulky when called out by the HeadCow.

Several times after Chantal told KJ to calm down she then asked where he was and why he was angry. If KJ continues to share personality traits with Swagginz he may start growing resentful that his Foodie Boody doesn't find him so useful and turn haydur.

A girl can dream


----------



## Pizza Sloth (May 27, 2019)

Pumba said:


> She's building herself up for quite a spergout.. The June chimpout is gonna be legendary, strap in gorls.
> 
> Edit: About Bibi, it's clear he got himself a new girlfriend, Chantal avoids home alot on the weekends and that's just what she shows us so I assume she has binges on days she doesn't do her shitty streams. Don't forget the stream she had at home that one time and she was so scared someone would walk in, she wasn't scared of Bibi as the back of his head is a regular guest on her videos, she was scared we would see his new girl.
> 
> Last thing, Karatejoe is a beta whiteknight loser, I'm like 75% sure it's Peetz.



I have to say I'm not in the sister/girlfriend camp. I think there is a sister, definitely as it seems in Senegal they have large families, and hence the "5 kids" that Malan wants, but time is running out for that. Her visiting habits, I'm not sure of but I think Chantal is afraid to eat 'honestly' in front of her. I'm just skeptical that he's cheating on her because he seems so boring, that it would be too dramatic on top of living with Chantal and a sister who probably can't stand her. I mean we know that she's socially challenged and I think that's more likely than having a third wheel lover in the home. Just my thoughts -though I do find the sister/lover theory entertaining.

Chantal also doesn't like the Sengal food that the sister makes and usually isn't very respectful of the dishes that Malan has made for her in the past - not giving a shit to remember the name of a dish, and slathering a shit ton of Maggi and/or sriracha sauce which kinda defeats the purpose of an ethic dish if you're going to drown it in condiments that aren't intended to be on it.

As to Karatejoe, a few weeks ago I looked at his Youtube channel and he had some videos, mainly of him petting stray cats, one had really nice green eyes. Definitely not Peetz. Though those are removed and the only thing is on his Discussion tab:


----------



## pinkbutterfly (May 27, 2019)

I absolutely love that she's trying to present this as a culturally educational, high-quality food stream. Anything to avoid calling a binge a binge, huh?


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (May 27, 2019)

Chantal fascinates me, her life is so pathetic and gross. I don't pity her one bit, she's created her own lonesome toilet destroying hell on earth. It's just so interesting to see this morbidly obese woman slap on makeup and fake lashes, squeeze her massive stomach into her car, and go out to eat thousands of calories, all while talking to an audience who can't respond because comments are disabled. She can't resist wrecking her body, her relationships, and her channel. You would think that eventually a little alarm would go off in her head telling her to either A) delete everything and go into hiding for a while, or B) just do mukbangs and keep her hateful attitude to herself. She'll probably never be able to obtain a real job again, not that she wants one, but she can't even stuff food into her blubbery maw on YouTube correctly. Too much hypocrisy, too many lies, too many sanctimonious screeds, too many piss and shit stories, too much jaw clicking, and too much, well, this...





I swear she eats faster when she gets a new pair of tacky claws to grip her food with.


----------



## wheelpower (May 27, 2019)

Morbidly obese woman with no job, friends or life skills drives 40 minutes to eat mediocre poutine alone.  This is depressing but she brought it on herself really.


----------



## Pumba (May 27, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Her visiting habits, I'm not sure of but I think Chantal is afraid to eat 'honestly' in front of her..


I get what you mean, but the redflag to me is the stream she did where she was scared she'd walk in, she was just talking there wasn't any food involved, if the sister walked in and she didn't want her to know she streams she could pretend she isn't since she uses her shitty phone for streams, she was scared we'd see her imo. They seem to both hate eachother, I remember sensing some saltiness from Chintal when she mentioned her before. 

I could be wrong but I agree with you completely on one thing, the theory is hilarious, you just know she rages reading people talk about it on here lol.


----------



## sevynohthree (May 27, 2019)

i feel like its a crime against nature for a cow to eat that much dairy. but what do i know? ... well, i do know how to pronounce rural because i graduated elementary school. but i think she did that to be "cute" or "funny". so many of these mukbangers mispronounce some of the most basic words. why dont they edit it out? you look dumb not cute or funny


----------



## Pizza Sloth (May 27, 2019)

pinkbutterfly said:


> I absolutely love that she's trying to present this as a culturally educational, high-quality food stream. Anything to avoid calling a binge a binge, huh?



yea, giving the background of poutine when she's got about a dozen videos of her eating various versions including the loaded fries from Taco Bell which seems to a Canadian thing. 


Pumba said:


> I get what you mean, but the redflag to me is the stream she did where she was scared she'd walk in, she was just talking there wasn't any food involved, if the sister walked in and she didn't want her to know she streams she could pretend she isn't since she uses her shitty phone for streams, she was scared we'd see her imo. They seem to both hate eachother, I remember sensing some saltiness from Chintal when she mentioned her before.



I didn't see that live stream - that is bizarre that she would be so paranoid of doing a live stream.  I mean there's not way she can hide from the sister that she's a 'youtube creator' unless that's something she and Malan keep secret so family doesn't get disgusted her.  Is it possible Chantal who is afraid of strangers seeing her eating at 2:30 AM eating an A&W burger she drove 2 hours to get who is posting for her 54K loyal fans?  It's a stupid theory but, um, well, it is Chantal.  Like in real life Chantal is 'food shy' except around Peetz and Malan... who she can trust with her open secret.


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (May 27, 2019)

It wouldn’t surprise me at all if we found out one day, after a long absence, that Chantal was found in some fast food restaurant parking lot after choking to death. She takes such huge bites, hardly chews, and talks while she’s eating. Big Al is the same way.  It’s like they don’t even savor the food they eat.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 27, 2019)

GuiltyAsCharged said:


> Yesterday on her live stream:
> “Tomorrow I’m going to do a healthy cooking video of French food and a mystery Monday because I know I can’t eat like this every day”
> 
> Today:
> View attachment 774561



I fully expect that one day during one of her 'stuffing her face mukbangs' -we're going to actually see her heart stop.
This is a woman who will die on camera while eating.
It seems nothing can ever stop her from over eating. Not family, friends, Bibi, doctors, ER visits -nothing.
Not sure how much time she has left, as she's gaining weight at a rapid pace, but get prepared if she eats while live one day.
Each days she stuffs herself as if it's her last meal. If she keeps eating like this, I don't see her making it till the end of the year.
Chantal is throwing away her life for a food fix. Pathetic.

Edit to add: That poutine is never going to make it out of the parking lot. Who does she think she's talking to here? It's us Chantal. We know you. Poutine is one of those foods that must be enjoyed as soon as it's prepared & hot. Why would Bibi, who doesn't even like cheese want to eat a cold poutine? She's 40 minutes from home & you know has to stop at another 2 fast food places before going home. That poutine will be a congealed mess that no one would want to eat by the time she gets home.
I swear, she looks fatter each day.
Some 'creator.' All she does is eat & talk about food. Riveting content.

Edit again to add: Chantal never had a blood clot on her lung. She was given medication to prevent clots because she doesn't move.
Chantal lies.


----------



## Twinkie (May 27, 2019)

So is she just pretending the life-threatening blood clots never happened or....


----------



## bubble tea (May 27, 2019)

This degenerate poutine mukbang has me wondering: is it possible for a human being to weigh so much that they become a gravitational singularity? Should we all be concerned about this?


----------



## PerkChop (May 27, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> So is she just pretending the life-threatening blood clots never happened or....


It's almost like she never had a clot to begin with...


----------



## Pizza Sloth (May 27, 2019)

Well, Zak just posted this... Chantal is at it again!  She's definitely episodic lately, isn't she!









						CHANTAL THREATENS TO STRIKE MY CHANNEL (again)
					

A playlist featuring videos I've made about Chantal not being a great person and striking my channel: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL2xCUcXi8awoJqtN...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## CaptHamPlanet (May 27, 2019)

Didn't watch the video but she actually went to The St Albert's Cheese Factory which is close to 45 minutes outside Ottawa. Admittedly they make the best curds and their restaurant is pretty good so I'm not going to blame her for going. What I do find crazy is she did her video in the far back corner of the factory like a junkie. She can broadcast to the world her level of gluttony but she's still afraid of being caught stuffing her face in real life.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (May 27, 2019)

How does she go from feeling "psychotic" over eating a block of cheese to touring a fucking cheese *factory* a week later? And driving 40 minutes to do so, no less.

In the beginning of the video she talks about how "we" have visited St. Albert's, and I thought at first that maybe Bibi or Peetz went with her. Then I realized she was alone, and talking about her viewers as if "we" have come with her.

Alone, in her car, eating fries and globs of cheese covered in gravy. This gets more depressing with each new video.

Eta: the beautiest of bites


----------



## Barbarella (May 27, 2019)

I guess I’m confused..isn’t Karate Joe the feeder from Apple Valley, or do I have him confused with somebody else?

Chantel has already admitted when she says she’ll bring food to Bibi she’s lying-yet she still does it. She thinks we can’t remember anything. 

If Chantel keeps this up, driving all day, eating massive quantities of junk food all day, plus whatever candy and other stuff she eats, she’ll be the next deathfat to die. If any of that blood clot stuff was real, she’s being dangerous.

I would have thought Amber would win but Chantel has thrown caution to the wind and is just going to eat and eat and eat...the fact that her grandmother and mother are likely funding her in some way makes this horrifying. If Chantel was my kid, she wouldn’t get another cent. (Not that I’d support my 35 year old anyway). Giving her money while knowing she’s going to eat all day in a car is dangerous for everybody and her family should say no more.  Just shows how alone she is. She’s completely out of control and we are the only ones who notice.


----------



## fattie_boom_boom (May 27, 2019)

BhertMern said:


> Chantal fascinates me, her life is so pathetic and gross. I don't pity her one bit, she's created her own lonesome toilet destroying hell on earth. It's just so interesting to see this morbidly obese woman slap on makeup and fake lashes, squeeze her massive stomach into her car, and go out to eat thousands of calories, all while talking to an audience who can't respond because comments are disabled. She can't resist wrecking her body, her relationships, and her channel. You would think that eventually a little alarm would go off in her head telling her to either A) delete everything and go into hiding for a while, or B) just do mukbangs and keep her hateful attitude to herself. She'll probably never be able to obtain a real job again, not that she wants one, but she can't even stuff food into her blubbery maw on YouTube correctly. Too much hypocrisy, too many lies, too many sanctimonious screeds, too many piss and shit stories, too much jaw clicking, and too much, well, this...
> 
> View attachment 774636
> 
> I swear she eats faster when she gets a new pair of tacky claws to grip her food with.



Long-time lurker, first time poster here. This video (and your great screengrab) finally sent me over the edge for Chintal. I can't handle passively watching her anymore. Not to sound mad on the internet but she genuinely grosses me out. See exhibit number 10,252:



 

The one service she provides though is a never-ending source of inspiration for former (mild) fatties like myself. I hope this isn't powerleveling but watching her cram unlimited amounts of total shit food into her face helps me (and I assume others) to keep going to the gym and to eat more cleanly. Fuck her for being a total garbage human with no redeeming qualities but just watching her literally motivates me to keep increasing the weights I lift and lose more fat. Maybe her life won't be so worthless after all....

(joking... when her heart stops beating the last thing she'll see is a golden Arby's beef'n'cheddar floating in the sky as she shits herself violently for the final time)


----------



## Gawdamit (May 27, 2019)

Chantal is a Canadian snob. That's what I call Canadians who pretend they are French Canadian. I don't give a flying fuck what those French fries are called. They are French fries covered in what looks like poop. She is always throwing those gawdamn things in our faces. And if the French fries weren't enough for her,  she had to get a damn hot dog to go with it. She's a pig  The pig even brings home uneaten food with her spit all over it for her SO. Throw it in the garbage if you cant eat it you dumb bitch. Is she that poor?


----------



## PatTraverse (May 27, 2019)

Chantal looks like a person that is racing lord beetus to a death by heart attack in a parking lot before it can claim a leg and stop her from driving.



Gawdamit said:


> Chantal is a Canadian snob. That's what I call Canadians who pretend they are French Canadian. I don't give a flying fuck what those French fries are called. They are French fries covered in what looks like poop. She is always throwing those gawdamn things in our faces. And if the French fries weren't enough for her,  she had to get a damn hot dog to go with it. She's a pig


Chantal has some obvious french canadian/québécois ancestry because of her name but she does not speak the language and could care less about the culture except for poutine. Pretty exceptional of her to try and act cultured about junk food when she has shown us repeatedly how she could care less about educating herself.


----------



## DongMiguel (May 27, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> I guess I’m confused..isn’t Karate Joe the feeder from Apple Valley, or do I have him confused with somebody else?



No - that Apple Valley dude is some older white man by the name of Jeremy Hoyles. Karate Joe, I believe, is black. If I'm recalling things correctly.


----------



## solidus (May 27, 2019)

Chantal you’ve admitted when you say “I’ll save the rest for Bibi” that you eat it yourself later. Stop lying.

She really is a fat disgusting slob. How you can go from super preachy vegan, to being distraught over eating a whole block of cheese to this display, is completely beyond me. And she wonders why people who comment on her channel hate her


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 27, 2019)

Gawdamit said:


> Chantal is a Canadian snob. That's what I call Canadians who pretend they are French Canadian. I don't give a flying fuck what those French fries are called. They are French fries covered in what looks like poop. She is always throwing those gawdamn things in our faces. And if the French fries weren't enough for her,  she had to get a damn hot dog to go with it. She's a pig  The pig even brings home uneaten food with her spit all over it for her SO. Throw it in the garbage if you cant eat it you dumb bitch. Is she that poor?



The best part is how she only has the vocabulary and knowledge to describe the french fries as "fresh, fresh cut" and the gravy as "not lumpy".


----------



## Mr Foster (May 27, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> "fresh, fresh cut" and the gravy as "not lumpy"



Ironically, those are both not ways I would describe her.


----------



## Princess Ariel (May 27, 2019)

CaptHamPlanet said:


> Didn't watch the video but she actually went to The St Albert's Cheese Factory which is close to 45 minutes outside Ottawa. Admittedly they make the best curds and their restaurant is pretty good so I'm not going to blame her for going. What I do find crazy is she did her video in the far back corner of the factory like a junkie. She can broadcast to the world her level of gluttony but she's still afraid of being caught stuffing her face in real life.




As if it's some big secret that she eats massive amounts of shit. She halfway admitted it in a past video when she got triggered at a reaction video that claimed all fat people eat a ton of crap food, she replied "Well it's not as simple as that but....no shit" but dont you DARE assume that! That's an evil stereotype perpetuated by fat hating people!


----------



## chaddis (May 27, 2019)

fattie_boom_boom said:


> The one service she provides though is a never-ending source of inspiration for former (mild) fatties like myself. I hope this isn't powerleveling but watching her cram unlimited amounts of total shit food into her face helps me (and I assume others) to keep going to the gym and to eat more cleanly. Fuck her for being a total garbage human with no redeeming qualities but just watching her literally motivates me to keep increasing the weights I lift and lose more fat. Maybe her life won't be so worthless after all....



Really... all I can think while looking at Chantal is: is it worth it? I admit fried cheese is divine, but the rest of the food she eats is absolute garbage. Hot dogs, wendy's, chili fries, taco bell, lots of mayo... It's the worst fast food. 

Also, she needs to stop eating in the damn car. I know it's a way to avoid being a spectacle in public, but the car is for driving. If you actually sit down at a table to eat meals they taste way better, whereas eating and multitasking just leads to passively consuming a ton of calories without even feeling stimulated.



Spoiler: video











at 7:52 "To say I'll never eat fast food, I don't think it's realistic" 

You don't have to give up fast food though. That's everyone's downfall, they think it's black-and-white where you either indulge or live like a monk but it's just a set of habits. She seems so resigned here and it makes me really sad because it's a false dichotomy, you can enjoy really nice foods on special occasions as long as you're not treating the drive thru like the night's entertainment.


----------



## fattie_boom_boom (May 27, 2019)

Mr Foster said:


> Ironically, those are both not ways I would describe her.



$100 says that there's a chunky, gravy-like substance that you can scrape out from underneath her fupa. Something like this:



Spoiler: Fupa-gravy












						Intertrigo - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Queen of Moderation (May 27, 2019)

chaddis said:


> She seems so resigned here and it makes me really sad because it's a false dichotomy


But that is how Chintal, and many other deathfats, think. It is all or nothing. You are either with me or else you are against me. This is why she goes on vegan crusades for a hot minute, patrols her comments non stop, and can't for the life of her understand why people have such disdain for her. It is also why when she fails, she fails spectacularly. Instead of stopping after the 1st crap meal, she made this a week long binge. A buffet of garbage. A rational person might say to themselves, "Jesus, I overdid it tonight!". Then get back on track. Chintal has to cycle. And even then, she won't stop binging on this garbage until she sees an inspiring Netflix movie and wants in on the action.


----------



## meepmapmop (May 27, 2019)

You know, at this point, it's probably best that she just binges herself to death.

Canada has universal healthcare, so she is really just going to take away medical funds from people who can't help their health issues and try to get better and be healthy. I know I sound like a heartless bitch, but the fact that she proudly and defiantly does this to herself, never attempts to get help but continues to benefit from a tax-paid medical system really doesn't make me root for her.

I really wouldn't be surprised at this point if she dies before AL...


----------



## Pizza Sloth (May 27, 2019)

DongMiguel said:


> No - that Apple Valley dude is some older white man by the name of Jeremy Hoyles. Karate Joe, I believe, is black. If I'm recalling things correctly.



There are two Karate Joe's on Youtube.  The black guy is "Karate Joe" and Chantal's is 'Karatejoe" and has those comments on his discussion tab.


----------



## Panboys Probation Officer (May 27, 2019)

Amber has stated that she can't fit into the car anymore. I wonder when Chantal won't be able to fit into hers anymore. I doubt she'll die in a parking lot eating. I believe she'll die bed-bound eating with peetz or 'karate joe' feeding her copious amounts of garbage.


----------



## Triggured (May 27, 2019)

Wasn't Chantal just bragging about how many friends she has? Why didn't any of them come along with her? Wouldn't a girlfriend's day trip be a cute vlog? Oh wait, Chantal's only friend is her car, her food tray and cheese.


----------



## Mr Foster (May 27, 2019)

Wilson said:


> Amber has stated that she can't fit into the car anymore. I wonder when Chantal won't be able to fit into hers anymore. I doubt she'll die in a parking lot eating. I believe she'll die bed-bound eating with peetz or 'karate joe' feeding her copious amounts of garbage.



Knowing Chintal, she will probably croak on the can. It will be while she's trying to pass a cheese monolith and angrily reading KF.


----------



## Turd Blossom (May 27, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> How does she go from feeling "psychotic" over eating a block of cheese to touring a fucking cheese *factory* a week later? And driving 40 minutes to do so, no less.


This is the same deranged halfwit who ditched her medical doctor who specializes in obesity issues for an IG guru who specializes in talking to ghosts, because he suggested she eat carcinogenic turkey pepperettes and morally appalling babybel cheese for a snack. 

The very same ding-dong who watched a Netflix documentary and declared she was never eating dairy again. During her sanctimonious vegan stage, I distinctly remember her talking about how we eat "fancy cheese" without a thought to the impact and suffering, and now here we are with Chantal driving her car 40 minutes to a specialty cheese shop.  

Much like Amberlynn who has "crippling car anxiety" and complains that the seatbelt (which is too small to fit around her massive girth) digs into her buttcheek and causes _inscrutiating _pain and bruises, but somehow bravely manages to make the 2-hour trip to The Cheesecake Factory, applying reason to these nitwits is a fruitless endeavor.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (May 27, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> As if it's some big secret that she eats massive amounts of shit. She halfway admitted it in a past video when she got triggered at a reaction video that claimed all fat people eat a ton of crap food, she replied "Well it's not as simple as that but....no shit" but dont you DARE assume that! That's an evil stereotype perpetuated by fat hating people!



That was an epic rant video to Simon Fit and she deleted it pretty quickly. It ages sooooo well! 








						FOODIE BEAUTY Deleted video Dear Simon Unfit
					

Her hand in a thumbnail looks like a pig's trotter




					www.youtube.com


----------



## fuxetudeto (May 27, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> That was an epic rant video to Simon Fit and she deleted it pretty quickly. It ages sooooo well!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One of my least favorite Chantal tics is comparing her shittiness to the Watergate Scandal. She did it in that video and she’s done it in others (like the most recent admitting to not being vegan video). It’s so cringey and shows how truly dim-witted she is that she can’t come up with anything else.


----------



## ricecake (May 27, 2019)

Did this bitch say poutine was a French dish? The French would strongly disagree, along with the idea that they speak the same language as the Québécois or share any cultural similarities. 

I mean, Montreal is a rad city and their bagels are better than NY bagels (fight me) but French Canada is hardly the capital of culture or haute cuisine in North America.

"Have you ever heard anyone say, 'Honey, let's stay in and order Canadian food.'" -Canadian Bacon (the movie, not Chantal)


----------



## Strine (May 27, 2019)

meepmapmop said:


> You know, at this point, it's probably best that she just binges herself to death.
> 
> Canada has universal healthcare, so she is really just going to take away medical funds from people who can't help their health issues and try to get better and be healthy. I know I sound like a heartless bitch, but the fact that she proudly and defiantly does this to herself, never attempts to get help but continues to benefit from a tax-paid medical system really doesn't make me root for her.
> 
> I really wouldn't be surprised at this point if she dies before AL...


I dunno. Amber's not treating her diabetes or sleep apnoea, both of which can indirectly kill a person; she's just eating like a demon of gluttony until she drops dead (while millions starve) because that's easier than being an adult.

Chantal, although also disastrously anti-healthy and significantly older in deathfat years, would probably seek treatment (burdening the taxpayer even more) because, as we saw with the recent mini-saga, she loves the attention garnered from medical ailments (real or imagined). For this reason I think FB will see ALR out. Amber could die at any time from a beetus-induced heart attack.




Wilson said:


> Amber has stated that she can't fit into the car anymore. I wonder when Chantal won't be able to fit into hers anymore. I doubt she'll die in a parking lot eating. I believe she'll die bed-bound eating with peetz or 'karate joe' feeding her copious amounts of garbage.


Hey! Amber can fit normally, she just couldn't do it because of the swelleeeeen that day.


----------



## clusterfuckk (May 27, 2019)

DongMiguel said:


> No - that Apple Valley dude is some older white man by the name of Jeremy Hoyles. Karate Joe, I believe, is black. If I'm recalling things correctly.


Of course he is.

I love how she pronounced Poutine.
Like Poo-Tin. For English speakers it’s Poo-Teen. She is trying to be some exotic French Canadian 10 when she is really the shit stain of the province of Ontario; and believe me that is a pretty low bar.


----------



## Dafuk (May 27, 2019)

This immobile psycho only takes road trips in pursuit of food...like she is discusting. She enjoyed the farms she passed  in pursuit of gorging on animal meat and product.
...wants to take a day trip to Montreal in pursuit of more food. Fucking fat gluttonous blob. She cant work but can drive hours to stuff herself.
Bibi ain't getting the rest of anything...
She is not far away from not being able to fit in her car ala amber. The videos of her filming in her car look super unsafe. Gorl better organize those "take out" menus and start getting in in order now cause I dont know if bibi going to be willing to be her food errand boy like Becky.

Hard to believe this was a year ago....over..850 pages ago and she has GAINED SINCE.


----------



## Gorl68 (May 28, 2019)

ricecake said:


> Did this bitch say poutine was a French dish? The French would strongly disagree, along with the idea that they speak the same language as the Québécois or share any cultural similarities.
> 
> I mean, Montreal is a rad city and their bagels are better than NY bagels (fight me) but French Canada is hardly the capital of culture or haute cuisine in North America.
> 
> "Have you ever heard anyone say, 'Honey, let's stay in and order Canadian food.'" -Canadian Bacon (the movie, not Chantal)


 Quebec is actually known for having the best local food in North America 
sperging:



Spoiler



The best food I've ever had in NA was in Quebec, a lot if it holds its own when compared to food in Paris. For example the fois gras is just as good in Quebec, cheese is arguably better, and the tartare is more innovative to fit international tastes. People don't order it in because French Canadian Restaurants often specialize in expensive fixe prix tasting menus, that kind of experience would be wasted on takeout. Even cheaper older style french Canadian foods like smoked meat, rabbit, or meat pies aren't great options for delivery, but are very good when enjoyed in a cozy restaurant or home cooked.


Granted, Chantal would never appreciate the subtle flavors of French Canadian fine dining, she'd rather gobble down her gravy fries.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (May 28, 2019)

She can't talk without panting and wheezing, but she's going to sing somehow? This bitch is tossing more of Grandmas retirement money away on garbage.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 28, 2019)

fattie_boom_boom said:


> $100 says that there's a chunky, gravy-like substance that you can scrape out from underneath her fupa. Something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one would even know. She sure as fuck can't see down there, or even utilize a mirror to do so. Malan certainly isn't looking down there. Who knows what food items or food packaging is lodged there.


----------



## Strine (May 28, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> She can't talk without panting and wheezing, but she's going to sing somehow? This bitch is tossing more of Grandmas retirement money away on garbage.
> View attachment 775092


"Vocal coaching" JFC bitch, it's just a singing lesson. Grandma won't be too out of pocket, since she'll only go once after she figures out she's expected to practise long-term instead of just instantly sounding like Kiri Te Kanawa (also gorlfriend, you can't sing if you can't breathe). At least Sam can look forward to his unsettling chansons being rendered in a gasping warble instead of the whole "Pazuzu Sings the Classics" vibe he currently gets.


----------



## solidus (May 28, 2019)

Seconding the singing lesson fail. First she can’t commit to anything at all, except for eating. And even then eating the trashiest food possible. Second, as someone who
claims to have a PE? I mean, come on, Chantal.


----------



## Turd Blossom (May 28, 2019)

Well it's about time. Chantal's been blathering on about these singing lessons for eons. I just rewatched her angry rant about Amberlynn's scootypuff use from last year and she even managed to mention the lessons in _that _video.

Incidentally, she also boasted about her intentions to go to OA every weekend in that video, and we know how well that went. @Strine hit the nail on the head, as soon as she realizes it's going to take effort we'll never hear of this again.

That said, I would pay good money to be a fly on the wall to see the vocal coach's expression when Chantal inevitably unleashes several unsolicited, off-key cat songs on her.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 28, 2019)

Bish, you’re in your mid-30’s and have no job. Are singing lessons really a priority? You’re not gonna become a professional singer at your age. I’m sure there are better things you could spend your free time and grandma’s money on. How about joining a class/course you could put on resume?


----------



## Army Burger (May 28, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> She can't talk without panting and wheezing, but she's going to sing somehow? This bitch is tossing more of Grandmas retirement money away on garbage.
> View attachment 775092


She ain't no Cass Elliot, that's for sure.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (May 28, 2019)

I already feel bad for the vocal coach. I'm sure Chantal will be tee hee-ing and have her other assorted tics during the lesson.  The coach- "I need you to sing from your diaphragm". Chantal, "Shhhh! I said, shhhh!!!".  Also, let's hope she doesn't consume a grease buffet beforehand. She'll be burping, farting, and, g-d forbid, sharting during the entire fiasco.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 28, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> I love how she pronounced Poutine.
> Like Poo-Tin. For English speakers it’s Poo-Teen. She is trying to be some exotic French Canadian 10 when she is really the shit stain of the province of Ontario; and believe me that is a pretty low bar.



This may be PL but : I’m french canadian. I can confirm she pronounces poutine like an english canadian trying to imitate french.  That doesn’t mean she’s not bilingual; if english is her first language and she learned french later in life, she’ll have an accent, which is perfectly fine (and even sexy if you happen not to be a behemoth).

But.

I remember she tried to explain, last summer, a french expression that I unfortunately can’t remember but it made it obvious she doesn’t speak french besides a few words she probably learned from Bibi. First, she tried to translate the expression word for word, completely missing the 2nd degree of it... a bit like Google Translate would. 

Second, there is one word she pronounced like an european. European frenchs such as in France, Belgium and Switzerland are differents-but-quite-the-same when compared to canadian french, which is very distinctive. It’s like comparing american and british english, or so. French african countries have their own accents of course, but their accents are much, much closer to the european one, thanks to residual colonialism. This is why I believe the little french she knows, she learned from Bibi, aka very recently, aka she’s not bilingual or pseudo-french one bit. As usual, she lies.



tl;dr : When it comes to french, Chantal is just a 400lbs parrot.


----------



## Fatty-boom-boom (May 28, 2019)

Did you notice she parked in the delivery part of the place, half of the video was inaudible as the trucks kept going through.. She's one hell of a creator is Chintal.



Rabbit Bones said:


> She can't talk without panting and wheezing, but she's going to sing somehow? This bitch is tossing more of Grandmas retirement money away on garbage.
> View attachment 775092



IF she turns up.... will she play the coach her renditions of her cat songs?

Edit to say: Didn't she go in for some singing competition?


----------



## Kentaro (May 28, 2019)

Imagine all the new cat songs we will get to enjoy in her daily binges and manic videos. Shamm will be beezin till he croaks.


----------



## fatfuck (May 28, 2019)

it turns out yet again (doh) that her "going away" was all about food but everyone already knew that. she has zero hobbies unless it involves food. food is on her mind 24/7.

what irks me is that she went from posting how dairy industry treats animals to visiting a cheese factory. from obsessively posting about animals, meat eaters, veganism and even visiting animal sanctuaries to devouring burgers. it all happened over night. she didn't even hold back like only having certain animal products for the time being. it all just goes to show that she never cared about animals and whatever she was saying.

i bet she was in heaven when she saw blocks of cheese. i wouldn't be surprised if she devoured a few on her way home. and hearing her say she'll save some for bibi always cracks me up. you should be a comedian chantal.

the only certain thing about this fat slob is that she lies constantly and that she'll be fat forever and die probably well before she reaches 45. she's in heaven now eating all kinds of shit because she doesn't have to pretend but we all know once it wears off and she's 20 lbs fatter she'll be back with yet another weightloss journey that will last for a day.


----------



## e-gf (May 28, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> She can't talk without panting and wheezing, but she's going to sing somehow? This bitch is tossing more of Grandmas retirement money away on garbage.
> View attachment 775092


I don't see how she could improve her singing, she's already a star! 


Spoiler: The Cure













Spoiler: cat soundtrack













Spoiler: cat soundtrack pt 2













Spoiler: bang bang


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (May 28, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> The best part is how she only has the vocabulary and knowledge to describe the french fries as "fresh, fresh cut" and the gravy as "not lumpy".



It’s amusing that she acts like poutine is some delicacy. It’s fucking cheese fries with gravy ffs. It’s something some fatty in Wisconsin would invent, not a French chef.

 Poutine is a high fat grease pit that was probably great for big burly Canadians busting their ass doing hard labor in cold weather fifty years ago, they needed the calories. It’s like southern farm breakfasts (eggs, 2 meats, potatoes, gravy, biscuits, stewed apples, etc..). People working on farms years ago needed a big ass breakfast to fuel them. 

But a morbidly obese woman who barely moves should not be eating this crap. This food is why Chintel will keel over of a heart attack by 40, but hey, shoveling grease down her throat is Chintel living her best life. It’s pathetic but true.


----------



## Or Else What (May 28, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> Bish, you’re in your mid-30’s and have no job. Are singing lessons really a priority? You’re not gonna become a professional singer at your age. I’m sure there are better things you could spend your free time and grandma’s money on. How about joining a class/course you could put on resume?



Such would indeed be today's heyguysheyheyhey its TUESDAY TUNES sort of priority inside the eggplant head of a self-obsessed cunty gutbucket trying to expand or reposition or whatever she thinks will heal the haemorrhage on her YouTube FoodieBeauty LifeWreck  'brand' . It may also occur to her to use this to try levering some bonus "imma so not workaday, i am creative" swank to bore/insult the family with but they really only get within Chantal's consideration-orbit when she needs to use them .


----------



## Queen of Moderation (May 28, 2019)

Chantal is the same type on any televised singing competition with Simon Cowel as a judge that has the predictable chimp out when told the truth-  They are talentless. Invariably, the retort is always how good their family tells them they are. Chantal's family has been blowing smoke up her ass for her entire life. Even grandma, who I don't feel sorry for. They cultivated this 35 yr old 400lbs spoilt toddler who has no direction or goals in life. Who contributes nothing to society and is lazy and entitled. She should be a cautionary tale. This is what you get when you never challenge your kids, spoil them, and never say no. Lastly, I doubt that she will provide any video from her lesson. Whether she goes or not. My guess is not. She will get side tracked by a beef n cheddar along the way and have to destroy a toilet.


----------



## ricecake (May 28, 2019)

The idea that she was going to save some poutine for Bibi is laughable.  Poutine is pretty much only good when it's fresh and hot and it turns to melted mush when reheated. Bibi doesn't strike me as the kind of guy to be happy about cold leftovers.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (May 28, 2019)

I'm personally okay with Chantal taking singing lessons.  If anything I hope it leads her onto a new journey in which she sings at Drag Queen karoke competitions.  She'd fit right in with the make-up, contouring and crass mannerisms, over the top rants  - throw in karoke and I think Chantal will have found her calling.   I'd watch that shit.   It's like she was meant to do it...  hell she can use "Foodie Beauty" or "Flobby Bobby" as her stage name.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (May 28, 2019)

“Poutine” is the only word Chantal insists on pronouncing the “French” way and its so funny. She uses the English pronunciation of Montreal. Also that hot dog looked gross and so did she.


----------



## Whatthefuck (May 28, 2019)

I'm hella late here, but why is she getting vocal coaching? Typically for that to be necessary you would need actual training from a teacher. Coaches are only there to help craft performances and offer technique adjustments, not to teach some rando how to phonate correctly. You get trained up, then you go to a coach once you have solid technique. Otherwise, their advice means fuck all because you won't understand the mechanics of what they're asking you to do. Real singing takes practice and an intimate knowledge of your body and your instrument. Why would this bitch waste this money? Why would a coach take that money? It's a waste of time on both sides and, frankly, I wouldn't want her within the confined space of a studio with all of her nasty odors.


----------



## sevynohthree (May 28, 2019)

cant wait for this canadian chanteuse to release the album of the decade after one cancelled vocal coach session1!


----------



## Pargon (May 28, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> I'm hella late here, but why is she getting vocal coaching? Typically for that to be necessary you would need actual training from a teacher. Coaches are only there to help craft performances and offer technique adjustments, not to teach some rando how to phonate correctly. You get trained up, then you go to a coach once you have solid technique. Otherwise, their advice means fuck all because you won't understand the mechanics of what they're asking you to do. Real singing takes practice and an intimate knowledge of your body and your instrument. Why would this bitch waste this money? Why would a coach take that money? It's a waste of time on both sides and, frankly, I wouldn't want her within the confined space of a studio with all of her nasty odors.


It's a vanity project. She doesn't care whether or not she _can_ sing, or _learn_ to sing. She wants to be able to say she can afford coaching and to have the ability to make up any story she wants about how talented and naturally wonderful the coach said she is, because on the off-chance said coach finds Chantal's channel they're not going to risk their professional reputation to gainsay her. Wealthy people do this all the time for any given hobby. It's like owning a 50-foot catamaran that sits at a dock 11.9 months out of the year and once a summer you hire someone who knows what they're doing to take you out on the water and all the while you're buying sailor caps and crocs and perusing the j. crew catalog and all sorts of ridiculous things that someone who had passion for the hobby, as opposed to conveying a """lifestyle""", would have zero interest in.


----------



## Dutch Courage (May 28, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> Why would this bitch waste this money?



This one is easy to answer.  Chantal is devoid of any talent whatsoever, right down to making YouTube videos.  She can't cook.  She has difficulty reading.  She is a poor writer.  She has no hobbies, no skills, no abilities beyond producing huge quantities of runny shit.

However, she _is_ passable at carrying a tune.  Not great or anything, not even especially _good_.  But as far as coming close to hitting the right notes, she is passable.  Her phrasing is poor, her sense of rhythm is klutzy, and her tone is reedy and thin.  But at least she usually hits the right notes; she is not completely tone deaf.  

So, on karaoke night, she would not embarrass herself (singing; I can think of many other ways she could embarrass herself on a karaoke night, but those are issues unrelated to singing)  In a typical party of six, she would probably have the second or third best voice in the group.

This mediocre ability is of course inflated by her grandiose mind, which makes her think she is a really fucking great singer.  She used to upload songs she sang all the time (I even compiled a CD of them a few months back, which I shared here), but she stopped because nobody cared.

Chantal is thinking. "all I need is the right guidance, and I can be a great singer.  All the talent is here..."  Then, she can have something to show off to all the haters (and everyone else) that establishes herself as superior.

So that is why she is doing it, but she faces a dire problem:

Her breathing problems have worsened to the degree that she runs out of breath mid-sentence, and has to push out some words with a reserve of air from her fat lungs.  She'll try to say something like, "I got into my car and drove to _F-Farm_ Boy to get some of the essentials I need like _S-Swiss_ cheese and pickles"  The italicized words represent points where she runs short of breath and squeezes out the last remaining air from her lungs.  It is subtle, and not everyone may have noticed it.  But that is really what is happening.  My grandfather sounded this way when he had emphysema.  

Singing requires breath control.  Chantal is too weak in the breathing department these days to pull it off.  Her chances of being the first American Canadian Idol contestent with a CPAP machine are slim to none.


----------



## thejackal (May 28, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> it turns out yet again (doh) that her "going away" was all about food but everyone already knew that. she has zero hobbies unless it involves food. food is on her mind 24/7.
> 
> what irks me is that she went from posting how dairy industry treats animals to visiting a cheese factory. from obsessively posting about animals, meat eaters, veganism and even visiting animal sanctuaries to devouring burgers. it all happened over night. she didn't even hold back like only having certain animal products for the time being. it all just goes to show that she never cared about animals and whatever she was saying.
> 
> ...



See this is where you are wrong.  Now that she's not restricting she isn't binging and it's because she IS taking her health seriously that she's doing fast food mukbangs again.

@Dutch Courage -- I'll give her this: she's a better singer than Glitter and it's not even close.


----------



## DongMiguel (May 28, 2019)

AlabamaWhitman said:


> “Poutine” is the only word Chantal insists on pronouncing the “French” way and its so funny. She uses the English pronunciation of Montreal. Also that hot dog looked gross and so did she.



What's even funnier is that Chantal used to pronounce poutine using the English pronunciation: 






You know if Chantal scolds her viewers on something, it's probably because she's guilty of it. She's the Queen of Projection.


----------



## Dutch Courage (May 28, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Hmmm... Since hitting rock bottom, here is what she has presented us with:
> 
> May 12: Announces she has hit rock bottom
> May 13: Visits petting zoo, empathizes with animals
> ...



Hmmm... She deleted her "Rock Bottom" video in the middle of the night.  Either she was reading here, or she watched Zach's most recent video.  Either way, it has been poofed.  I think she has deleted more videos this month than she ever did in a single month before.  At least six or seven are gone now.


----------



## Mr Foster (May 28, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Hmmm... She deleted her "Rock Bottom" video in the middle of the night.  Either she was reading here, or she watched Zach's most recent video.  Either way, it has been poofed.  I think she has deleted more videos this month than she ever did in a single month before.  At least six or seven are gone now.



Good thing for Chantal we archive every bit of her enormous, crazy bullshit.

Aren't you glad we help you not loose things Chantal?


----------



## Fatty-boom-boom (May 28, 2019)

> It’s amusing that she acts like poutine is some delicacy. It’s fucking cheese fries with gravy ffs. It’s something some fatty in Wisconsin would invent, not a French chef.



In the UK we have "Cheesy chips and gravy" (Chips are fries in the US), it's not classy.. It's a food you get after getting pissed all night, it's eaten while leaning against a wall on a side street.


----------



## sgtpepper (May 28, 2019)

I've been rewatching her rant video and one of her recent livestreams. 

She continues to blame comments for reasons why she binges and states that it isn't the "you're fat" comments that trigger her...it's the comments telling her what diet she could try out. 

It is shameful for this woman to trivialize the word "trigger" the way she does. Triggers are serious things that PTSD sufferers, DID sufferers, and so many more deal with on a daily basis that are sooo harmful to their mental health and physical health. Just another reason why she is a selfish and self-absorbed person who cares about herself and only herself. 

Chantal pretends like she is triggered when she is in fact making conscious decisions. She isn't blacking out when she binges. She drives 2 hours, whips out the camera, admits she isn't eating healthy food, attempts to rationalize her food choices, then blames the viewers for wondering wtf she is doing. Her use of the word trigger is to place the blame on something besides herself.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (May 28, 2019)

DongMiguel said:


> What's even funnier is that Chantal used to pronounce poutine using the English pronunciation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This was the video that made me say "WTF is wrong with this woman!!!". As she posted it after an all day binge in this video:









						TACO BELL MUKBANG EATING SHOW DEPRESSION BINGE
					

Hey Foodie Beauties. Miss you all so much! In this video I take you all with me for a drive around town to binge on Taco Bell, Mucho Burrito and Starbucks. P...




					www.youtube.com
				





I had just discovered the whole mukbang genre and watching different Youtubers but this one was way out of the norm.  Like who the fuck and WHY does someone go out in the middle of the night to get a fucking A&W burger and poutine? Right after already having a binge to several other fast food places earlier in the day. It was a total psychotic binge fest.  What caused her to have this episode and eat like that? At first she was just the weird fat chick who had a cackle like a witch who wiped her hands on her thighs..

I mean at the time it was "hahah,  this chick is crazy". Now.. it's like '_holy fuck_.. this chick *is* crazy".

And it's not isolated. The late night manicotti, late night pizza, the days where she's gone to 3 or 4 places consecutively, intentionally like KFC, "The Works" for those bacon wrapped cheesy tot bombs etc... There's a sense of anxiety and panic like when people rush to get milk and butter before a snow storm, which she just races out to eat massive amounts of shit food.



sgtpepper said:


> I've been rewatching her rant video and one of her recent livestreams.
> 
> She continues to blame comments for reasons why she binges and states that it isn't the "you're fat" comments that trigger her...it's the comments telling her what diet she could try out.
> 
> ...




I stumbled across an avid Chantal supporter ("Mukbang Mama/Momma" or something I think was her name) video yesterday. Gave some insight as to that perspective, which basically was blaming the negative comments that cause Chantal to binge. That Chantal won't overeat if she's not getting the pressure and negative comments then she can eat healthy and lose weight. As if the reason for Chantal's inability to keep consistent, or on any general routine is due to external factors even though Chantal has said many times she's always been this flip floppy. 

Well this woman who was driving with her kick kicking the back seat and munching on crackers who was dire need of a good hair conditioner fails to realize that with the comments disabled, and Chantal is still eating like shit and gaining weight, making no progress whatsoever is not at fault of the people and comments they make on YouTube.  

If I can find the video when I'm home from work, I'll edit it in. It really was the perfect video to explain who her 'loyal supporters' are and the oversimplified mindset.


----------



## Twinkie (May 28, 2019)

I can't stop laughing at her titling a video "eating show depression binge"


----------



## sgtpepper (May 28, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> I stumbled across an avid Chantal supporter ("Mukbang Mama/Momma" or something I think was her name) video yesterday. Gave some insight as to that perspective, which basically was blaming the negative comments that cause Chantal to binge. That Chantal won't overeat if she's not getting the pressure and negative comments then she can eat healthy and lose weight. As if the reason for Chantal's inability to keep consistent, or on any general routine is due to external factors even though Chantal has said many times she's always been this flip floppy.
> 
> Well this woman who was driving with her kick kicking the back seat and munching on crackers who was dire need of a good hair conditioner fails to realize that with the comments disabled, and Chantal is still eating like shit and gaining weight, making no progress whatsoever is not at fault of the people and comments they make on YouTube.
> 
> If I can find the video when I'm home from work, I'll edit it in. It really was the perfect video to explain who her 'loyal supporters' are and the oversimplified mindset.



Yeah these supporters are batshit. Chantal recently stated that eating healthy is "boring" so it is clear that is has nothing to do with the critics. They just choose to brown nose to receive likes on their comments from Chantal. What is insane is Chantal's mindset after all these years and comments about healthy options that taste great. She puts blinders on and thinks the only health food is salad, grapes, or cucumbers. 

She created her community of critics by blasting everything online, making empty promises, telling lies, and allowing the greasy shit food to dribble down her chins during her videos like she slob she is. Maybe if she had some self respect, manners, and motivation to succeed at one thing she could have a more successful channel.


----------



## RemoveKebab (May 28, 2019)

She just went live with a live lunch stream:





If anyone is wondering - those are elephants on her shirt.

She is having chicken swarma with a diet coke. She has to eat immediately because she is soooooo hungry.

She forgot napkins lol. She is licking her fingers like a sped.

Her giggling is off the charts so far

She just got asked about Zach's video and he said she doesn't watch them. Sure thing Jan.

She is talking about her voice lessons. Her teacher is 25 and has a voice like Amy Lee. Sure thing gorl. She is now talk about vocal warmups.

She isn't livestreaming for long because she has to get back on the road before traffic.

She mentions that she will turn comments back on in a couple of weeks.

*Currently she has "guests" at her house and she feels weird about doing videos in front of people.*

KarateJoe was banning people for asking if Chantal went to the gym and Chantal told Joe to not ban people for asking that. She called Joe a loyal friend lol.

She mentions that elusive receipe video that she was supposed to do yesterday. She is going to work on that along with a Torrid Haul.

She keeps mentioning how messy the wrap is but can't be fucked to get off her ass and get napkins.

Some paypig named Amber gave her a 27.99 and a 10.00 super chat.

Someone asked for an apartment tour. Someone mentioned Bibi can operate the camera.

She is doing a video with Peetz on Friday. A Q&A video. Can't wait.

Chantal was asked about Poutine and she mentioned it was very hard on the stomach. She must have had the shits last night.

Some company is sending her a scale to try lol. She said she is excited because she knows she has lost weight with her new approach      

She claims to be doing Intermittent Fasting every day and claims it helped bring her period back. She had not been having periods and she just got it today. 

She also claims to fast 16 hours a day.

Bibi is at home.

She was about to leave but got more attention so she is staying longer.

She is talking about the spicy noodles. They apparently did a number on her stomach.

She mentions the mystery video again and mentions it will be done eventually.

Her button keeps unfastening and she claims it is a big boob problem. Lol no it is a huge stomach and gunt problem. You have no tits Chantal.

Now she is talking about John Wick   didn't you want to get a jump on traffic? Or are you enjoying the attention too  much.

She now wishes she had a napkin to blow her nose.

She says she is happier with comments off even if they effect the views.

Someone asks her about merch. Maybe she can make her own car tray for stuffing your face.

She mentions again that Bibi is home as is her cats. She mentions she misses the cats but not Bibi.

She said she had to go in 5 minutes 10 minutes ago. She is clearly enjoying this.

The bitch is still talking. So much for traffic. She is on the other end of town and has to go through a busy street. Much traffic.

She keeps mentions Fupa family.

Now she is saying that she is getting a sore throat.

She is now talking about John Wayne Gacy lol

She is going to release a Burker King video from last week. Will probably release it soon.

Chantal is really hamming up the cold. Potential excuse for not posting tonight. 

Yay she is finally done.


----------



## Dutch Courage (May 28, 2019)

DongMiguel said:


> What's even funnier is that Chantal used to pronounce poutine using the English pronunciation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She has this little move that she frequently does that drives me up a wall.

She says at 10:29 about some ruffians in the alleyway behind her, in the most irritated voice she can muster, "Do you really have to fight, directly in back of my car, on a Tuesday night at 2;30 in the morning?", as she picks at her poutine and loads her mouth.

Then comes her signature move, which she usually employs when her mouth is stuffed: she looks straight at the camera in bewilderment and annoyance, and gestures with her fork and gives a quick shake of her head in a manner that says, "can you _believe_ these freakin' _re-tards_?  I mean what the fucking _hell_..."

Never does it dawn on her that a far more appropriate question would be: what the fuck is a 400 pound woman doing, parked in a dark alleyway on a Tuesday night at 2:30 in the morning, eating a family-sized box of poutine in her car?

She uses this move a lot, often when chastising viewers but other times too, and every time it means, "can you not see how obviously moronic you are being?"  It usually happens when her mouth is full, in the middle of a rant where she is saying something obviously moronic.


----------



## IB 262 (May 28, 2019)

She is live...car eating


----------



## Pizza Sloth (May 28, 2019)

Fatty-boom-boom said:


> In the UK we have "Cheesy chips and gravy" (Chips are fries in the US), it's not classy.. It's a food you get after getting pissed all night, it's eaten while leaning against a wall on a side street.



That in New Jersey would be known as "disco fries'" and often consumed at 2:00 AM after bars close in diners.



RemoveKebab said:


> She just went live with a live lunch stream:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF does she need to eat Shawarma ? Does she not keep any fucking food in the house? Is she still confused as to what meal prepping is and keeping a few days of pre-cooked, portioned food ready to eat on hand is?!

Again, it seems when there's other people around that are not Bibi/Malan, she's secret eating and I'm still a fan that she is too self conscious to eat in public or in front of other people in fear they know... she... overeats....


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (May 28, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> She has this little move that she frequently does that drives me up a wall.
> 
> She says at 10:29 about some ruffians in the alleyway behind her, in the most irritated voice she can muster, "Do you really have to fight, directly in back of my car, on a Tuesday night at 2;30 in the morning?", as she picks at her poutine and loads her mouth.
> 
> ...



My favourite version of this is when she does it in the middle of the day in a parking lot, chastising people for parking beside her when there are “so many other places to park”. As if the McDonalds parking lot is her own personal dining table you can only use with an invite lmaoooo


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 28, 2019)

At this rate, she’s gonna outwhale Hamberlard by 2020.


----------



## GremlinKween (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Mr Foster (May 28, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> That in New Jersey would be known as "disco fries'" and often consumed at 2:00 AM after bars close in diners.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chantal hiding her overeating in fear of people knowing she does it is like someone putting sunscreen on to hide tattoos. 

If the tattoos were a giant barrel-gut.


----------



## RemoveKebab (May 28, 2019)

GremlinKween said:


> View attachment 775661


I finally did it and got myself a nice Chantal avatar. Thanks!


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (May 28, 2019)

GremlinKween said:


> View attachment 775661



“I could probably steal your boyfriend, so shut up” - Chantal Sarault, on this day in 2019


----------



## meepmapmop (May 28, 2019)

It still utterly baffles me that she hasn't learned to cook with all her free time considering all her "stomach issues"

PL but I feel it has to do with the topic: I have severe stomach issues and pretty much have to cook everything from scratch so I don't get sick. It's so easy to cook with the help of the Internet, and it just takes some trial and error to learn. I try not to be mad on the internet, but it just floors me when this bitch complains about feeling sick when scarfing down fries slathered in fatty cheese and gravy... a simple solution is to not eat the crap then!

I really feel for the establishment whose facilities this cow chooses to use next... shawarma plus this shit queen won't be pretty...


----------



## Pudgy Bear Claws (May 28, 2019)

GremlinKween said:


> View attachment 775661



Her fat fingers look like Pillsbury crescent rolls or uncooked chicken sausages. They don't have Porchugeez dark marks but I think they might be fatter than Big Al's.


----------



## Not me (May 28, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> Some company is sending her a scale to try lol. She said she is excited because she knows she has lost weight with her new approach



That's going to end well. It just has to!  Boy I can't wait for that video!


----------



## Pizza Sloth (May 28, 2019)

Pudgy Bear Claws said:


> Her fat fingers look like Pillsbury crescent rolls or uncooked chicken sausages. They don't have Porchugeez dark marks but I think they might be fatter than Big Al's.



I got more of a Patrick Star vibe from her hands in that screen grab

View attachment 775701


----------



## Whatthefuck (May 28, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> She is talking about her voice lessons. Her teacher is 25 and has a voice like Amy Lee. Sure thing gorl. She is now talk about vocal warmups.


Well that explains why a coach would take her money. The gal's probably still in school or perhaps just graduated and needs the work. No seasoned professional would bother with someone like Chantal. You see them coming a mile away. She can't even keep her weight at a normal level which immediately tells  you she's undisciplined and there will be absolutely no practicing or effort put forth.


----------



## mountainpug (May 28, 2019)

AlabamaWhitman said:


> “I could probably steal your boyfriend, so shut up” - Chantal Sarault, on this day in 2019


I know why a lot of people wouldn't want to believe it, but she could very well steal someone's feeder boyfriend. That's the difference, of course. Watching MSHPL, you can see there are plenty of people larger than Chantal that can still somehow have someone that thinks they're attractive. I mean there was that one chick that threatened to withhold sex from her boyfriend if he stopped getting her food.

I don't know if she's with or not with Bibi, but there are, sadly, plenty of guys out there that would fuck this whale.

pls do not harm real whales


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (May 28, 2019)

mountainpug said:


> I know why a lot of people wouldn't want to believe it, but she could very well steal someone's feeder boyfriend. That's the difference, of course. Watching MSHPL, you can see there are plenty of people larger than Chantal that can still somehow have someone that thinks they're attractive. I mean there was that one chick that threatened to withhold sex from her boyfriend if he stopped getting her food.
> 
> I don't know if she's with or not with Bibi, but there are, sadly, plenty of guys out there that would fuck this whale.
> 
> pls do not harm real whales



She was saying it in reference to people who make fun of her for being fat, inferring she is talking the boyfriends of <400lbs women. Not feeders. Sure, she could probably find a feeder online easily but its not like there will ever be dudes lining up to fuck Chantal.


----------



## Null (May 28, 2019)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## meowmix (May 28, 2019)

Stealing boyfriends? Hahaha. This chick has no clue what love is. Has never been loved.
Says a lot about her character that she would even hypothetically try to "steal boyfriends".


----------



## GuiltyAsCharged (May 28, 2019)

“OMW to steal your man!”


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 28, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> I'm hella late here, but why is she getting vocal coaching? Typically for that to be necessary you would need actual training from a teacher. Coaches are only there to help craft performances and offer technique adjustments, not to teach some rando how to phonate correctly. You get trained up, then you go to a coach once you have solid technique. Otherwise, their advice means fuck all because you won't understand the mechanics of what they're asking you to do. Real singing takes practice and an intimate knowledge of your body and your instrument. Why would this bitch waste this money? Why would a coach take that money? It's a waste of time on both sides and, frankly, I wouldn't want her within the confined space of a studio with all of her nasty odors.



The first lesson is free. If she had to hands over her Arby's money she'd never even consider it.

As far as seeing she's undisciplined from being 400lbs - the coach didn't even have to know that. She's admitted to canceling and rebooking several times on this girl. Her exact words were: "I actually have to go this time. That poor girl."


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 28, 2019)

GuiltyAsCharged said:


> “OMW to steal your man!”
> View attachment 775765


 Only if she means by hitting him over the head & throwing him in the trunk of her car. No man will go willingly. No man.


----------



## Mr Foster (May 28, 2019)

AlabamaWhitman said:


> “I could probably steal your boyfriend, so shut up” - Chantal Sarault, on this day in 2019



Chantal I could be literally dating anyone and never even consider touching you.


----------



## Barbarella (May 28, 2019)

She’s completely out of touch with normal humanity. There is almost nobody Chantel could “steal”. No  typical man in his mid30s  would even want a blowie from her, much less a relationship.  Chantel thinks it’s a lot more possible than it actually is. Even a weirdo like Peetz isn’t really interested and who has boyfriends like that? 

Maybe when she was 23 and a hundred pounds lighter, twenty year old chubby chasers could have had temporary interest in a promiscuous anything goes Fat. They are experimenting at that age. Now? 35 year old men are settled, have careers, more likely to know what they want, less likely to find mental-illness an attractive trait. They had enough experience so they don’t have to chase any sexual possibility down.Many are probably divorced with kids.  She’s a morbidly obese, balding, bitchy , bitter mean cow with no scruples whose fupa isn’t a fupa, it’s a full on apron. 

She’s not stealing any boyfriends, even if they like fat. She’s so delayed, that’s something a 16 year old says, not a 35 year old woman. 

Now...A feeder is a possibility because feeders are as obsessed with food and eating as she is, and they don’t require anything from a girlfriend except food intake and as soon as somebody loses a few pounds they are gone. But they are a lot rarer than TV and the Internet makes me them out to be. 

Yet another delusional statement among thousands.


----------



## Fatty-boom-boom (May 28, 2019)

GuiltyAsCharged said:


> “OMW to steal your man!”
> View attachment 775765


Jesus Christ on a bike.. she has body dis-morphia (in reverse)..

Also started watching her livestream, paused it, and then it was gone. Thanks for summing it up guys..


----------



## clusterfuckk (May 28, 2019)

Null said:


> View attachment 775724


It’s like sadness and regret captured in a 12 second clip. 
It’s gold Jerry Gold!


----------



## PerkChop (May 28, 2019)

Null said:


> View attachment 775724




I don't know specifically what it is, but the way she uses chopsticks really irks me... Like she's holding them so close to the end that she's pretty much putting her paws in the noodles.


----------



## Fatty-boom-boom (May 28, 2019)

PerkChop said:


> I don't know specifically what it is, but the way she uses chopsticks really irks me... Like she's holding them so close to the end that she's pretty much putting her paws in the noodles.



She couldn't find her serving spoon bless her.


----------



## Whatthefuck (May 28, 2019)

PerkChop said:


> I don't know specifically what it is, but the way she uses chopsticks really irks me... Like she's holding them so close to the end that she's pretty much putting her paws in the noodles.


She has no idea how to use them for starters. Her grip is completely wrong. It reminds me of a kid who holds his fork really close to the tines instead of further up on the utensil and as a result gets their hands positively nasty while scooping up their food. However, that applies to children learning their manners and little hands developing motor skills. This is a grown ass woman. Granted, she has the hands of a fat toddler so maybe that's why she can't quite get the hang of it?


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 28, 2019)

This means that on that same day within a couple of hours she had: 2 Crunch Wrap Supremes, Cinnamon Twists, Fries Supreme, 42 packets of hot sauce, a Sourdough King with extra sauce, 10 Spicy Chicken Nuggets, two tubs of sweet and sour sauce, Cheesy Tots, and tried to get a KitKat milkshake. Not one napkin, mind you.

Edit: And a Blizzard while livestreaming! (Thanks @sgtpepper )


----------



## Hctibdiputs (May 28, 2019)

Oof this bitch is off the rails on a crazy binge train and I am loving it! LOL @ her trying to say she's fine and not binging hahah bitch even regular people eat ONE combo from a fast food place not a whole ass combo plus 10 nuggets, plus two whole tubs of dip cause who wants to swallow a dry ass nugget right? It's not even worth it if it's not dripping whet with sugary sauce. Same with extra sauce on the burger. She can't eat anything unless its well lubricated so she can swallow it basically whole like the fuckin whale she is.


----------



## thejackal (May 28, 2019)

I can't believe that George guy is still trying to get her back to that gym over a year later.  Must be some sort of crazy commission she was paying.

Her review of the burger: "it was good".   Loud burp.  What an epicurean!

@Hctibdiputs the sauces are just a vehicle for her to get sugar into her system faster.  As noted she routinely adds 40-50 grams of sugar with her condiments.  That's peak death fat.  Not even big Amber consistently adds so much to her meals.

She had no napkins.  Of course.  I can't even.  With honey dipping sauce.


----------



## GremlinKween (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Nachtalb (May 28, 2019)

All that blabber about "being vegan ,never going back & doing it for the animals this time" yet she has 3 types of carcass sitting on her tray 

It wont take long for her heart to give out mid stream if she continues stuffing herself this way.


----------



## sperginity (May 28, 2019)

She could steal a feeder from some chick that is closer to their deathbed than chantal is. Maybe. I very much hope for a HAES/fat acceptance saga


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (May 28, 2019)

GremlinKween said:


> View attachment 775915View attachment 775916


While Chintal is repulsive as always those nuggets look fucking disgusting too, even for fast food.


----------



## meowmix (May 28, 2019)

she gets pissed in the video that the employee fucked up her order; she doesn't get 10 nuggets she only gets the regular meal amount, whatever that is - 4, 5?
she considers out loud twice going back inside and complaining, but talks herself out of it. she also didn't get the kitkat shake she wanted --- milkshake machine down (isn't that always the case)
she wanted to go back inside for more food so bad
she talks about how she needs to find a "better" BK further away because of how much she hates this one

It feels like satire it's so dark it's really something
she definitely is a creator, just not the kind she thinks she is



EurocopterTigre said:


> While Chintal is repulsive as always, those nuggets look fucking disgusting too even for fast food.


Those might be the Cheesy Tots


----------



## Gawdamit (May 28, 2019)

She said she's losing weight. How is that possible eating all this junk?


----------



## Hctibdiputs (May 28, 2019)

Gawdamit said:


> She said she's losing weight. How is that possible eating all this junk?



Oh she's losing weight alright, brain matter.


----------



## thejackal (May 28, 2019)

meowmix said:


> Those might be the Cheesy Tots



She got the cheesy tots and the nuggets.  She got a 10 piece nugget (two sauces) they just gave her the regular ones instead of the spicy ones.  

She often comments on how "disinterested" or "in a bad mood" the drive through employees are and routinely complains about the quality of service at fast food places.   She is true Canadian trailer trash royalty.  Only low IQ morons, most of them living in trailer parks and urban wastelands, expect fast food to be anything but a garbage level service experience.


----------



## sevynohthree (May 28, 2019)

WHERE IS THE UPDATE ON THE VOCAL COACH? not sure about you guys - but i am expecting to hear some BOPS. i need something to twerk to other than the past 20 years of britney spears. she now beat mariah carey - CHANTAL IS THE TRUE ELUSIVE CHANTEUSE. (and no we know why the tray doesn't fit on the bottom of the seeing wheel you fucking pig. you can barely fit in your car. why would anyone think you could fit that tray where it is supposed to be?) this girl is so fucking far gone. lol bye chantal, i expect you to die within the next few weeks


----------



## weaselhat (May 28, 2019)

Every time she orders they forget the napkins.  Bullshit.  As much as she eats, and I'm just judging by my own Mcdonalds breakfast habit while driving to work, she should have extra napkins for even when someone doesn't give her napkins.  at the end of the week, I have a freaking pile of fucking napkins.  People can go postal  over  not getting napkins so it isn't something every fast food place is going to neglect.  And even if that was the case and you ate in your car 24/7 who wouldn't put a roll of paper towels in there?   some fat nasty slob, but I'm just sayin.  I'm convinced she's getting paid alittle extra on the side by someone  to be extra gross.


----------



## CH 815 (May 28, 2019)

thejackal said:


> She got the cheesy tots and the nuggets.  She got a 10 piece nugget (two sauces) they just gave her the regular ones instead of the spicy ones.
> 
> She often comments on how "disinterested" or "in a bad mood" the drive through employees are and routinely complains about the quality of service at fast food places.   She is true Canadian trailer trash royalty.  Only low IQ morons, most of them living in trailer parks and urban wastelands, expect fast food to be anything but a garbage level service experience.


 Maybe she should check her own attitude before she complains about anyone else's. She was in full cunt mode the whole video and you could hear her bad mood in every word she spoke so that probably made the fast food worker's shitty job worse.


----------



## clusterfuckk (May 28, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> This means that on that same day within a couple of hours she had: 2 Crunch Wrap Supremes, Cinnamon Twists, Fries Supreme, 42 packets of hot sauce, a Sourdough King with extra sauce, 10 Spicy Chicken Nuggets, two tubs of sweet and sour sauce, Cheesy Tots, and tried to get a KitKat milkshake. Not one napkin, mind you.



I had to chuckle that she can’t even lift the drink over her massive gunt  to take a sip. She has to bend down too the drink. You can’t even see her face because the tray is resting precariously on her gut and the camera is shaking and trying to refocus constantly. I’m sure the camera is not even sure what it is capturing. Her fucking head is rubbing against the roof and she basically looks like a clown in a tiny clown car.
Oh and look how she flutters her lashes like a dainty princess when she is ordering her appetizer of 10 FUCKING NUGGETS.
This saga is so entertaining gorls!


----------



## Dainty Ellbees (May 28, 2019)

Okay for real, which one of you guys *gorls *told her to get the food tray? Beyond comical.


----------



## weaselhat (May 28, 2019)

Dainty Ellbees said:


> Okay for real, which one of you guys told her to get the food tray? Beyond comical.


I think Trisha Paytas did it right before her, so she may have actually been the inspiration.  And I just have to say this because I know Chantal reads here,  a poodle lab mix is called a labradoodle.  who doesn't know this ?


----------



## thejackal (May 28, 2019)

weaselhat said:


> Every time she orders they forget the napkins.  Bullshit.  As much as she eats, and I'm just judging by my own Mcdonalds breakfast habit while driving to work, she should have extra napkins for even when someone doesn't give her napkins.  at the end of the week, I have a freaking pile of fucking napkins.  People can go postal  over  not getting napkins so it isn't something every fast food place is going to neglect.  And even if that was the case and you ate in your car 24/7 who wouldn't put a roll of paper towels in there?   some fat nasty slob, but I'm just sayin.  I'm convinced she's getting paid alittle extra on the side by someone  to be extra gross.



Napkins would rob her of the leftovers on her fingers and lips.  Those are too precious to waste.  She probably requests no napkins.


----------



## Concerned Vagino-American (May 28, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> She is going to work on that along with a Torrid Haul.



Her content is so fresh and innovative.



AlabamaWhitman said:


> “I could probably steal your boyfriend, so shut up” - Chantal Sarault, on this day in 2019



The denial is strong in this one.


----------



## CHINARED (May 28, 2019)

This psychotic pig deleted todays lunch video and her rant video ala Prissy P. But leaves that nasty ASMR video up. Shes null & void of any shame, embarrassment, cooth & morals. No class just a dirty gluttonous fat fuck. 
She ate all that Burger King in about 7 minutes.


----------



## IB 262 (May 28, 2019)

GremlinKween said:


> View attachment 775915View attachment 775916



Are we not going to talk about how she struggled to force her eggplant head between the roof and the tray to get a bite? My God !!!!

Also, at the beginning of the video she talks about how she doesn't eat BK often at all, it's just not her thing. but then 30 seconds later she states that she doesn't like this BK because they always get her order wrong. Which is it ???


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 28, 2019)

thejackal said:


> She got the cheesy tots and the nuggets.  She got a 10 piece nugget (two sauces) they just gave her the regular ones instead of the spicy ones.
> 
> She often comments on how "disinterested" or "in a bad mood" the drive through employees are and routinely complains about the quality of service at fast food places.   She is true Canadian trailer trash royalty.  Only low IQ morons, most of them living in trailer parks and urban wastelands, expect fast food to be anything but a garbage level service experience.



I think this might be some of her weird narc shit. I think she's worried that the drive thru person will judge her/laugh at her (common fat person idiocy) so she's hyper-aware to any reaction they might have. The problem is that they don't give a flying fuck about the gargantuan monster they hand the food to. Rather than be relieved she's not judged, she's then offended that she wasn't treated like the special snowflake she believes she is. Or maybe she just feels the need to complain about and make fun of the fast food workers since they're the only real-life people who know what she truly eats, and that makes her feel bad so she's a bitch in a misguided and stupid attempt to gain some of that power back. Anyway, it's something to note because it seriously happens every time she goes through the drive thru on camera.

I love how she keeps saying she's so hungry - as if she didn't upload a video from a couple of hours before eating that entire Taco Bell box. She said she was starving for that meal too, wasn't she?


----------



## wetcarpet (May 28, 2019)

Sooo....


In her new intro....


Is she on the fucking toilet??


----------



## Concerned Vagino-American (May 28, 2019)

CHINARED said:


> Shes null & void of any shame, embarrassment, cooth & morals.



Completely disagree.  Chantal has a massive, gaped, filthy...  oh, wait, nevermind, thought you wrote "cootch."


----------



## sgtpepper (May 28, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> This means that on that same day within a couple of hours she had: 2 Crunch Wrap Supremes, Cinnamon Twists, Fries Supreme, 42 packets of hot sauce, a Sourdough King with extra sauce, 10 Spicy Chicken Nuggets, two tubs of sweet and sour sauce, Cheesy Tots, and tried to get a KitKat milkshake. Not one napkin, mind you.



You’re missing the Dairy Queen blizzard she ate on livestream


----------



## PerkChop (May 28, 2019)

Fatty-boom-boom said:


> She couldn't find her serving spoon bless her.


I'm honestly surprised she didn't use a fork... Pretty sure the chopsticks are mainly for show.


clusterfuckk said:


> I had to chuckle that she can’t even lift the drink over her massive gunt  to take a sip. She has to bend down too the drink. You can’t even see her face because the tray is resting precariously on her gut and the camera is shaking and trying to refocus constantly. I’m sure the camera is not even sure what it is capturing. Her fucking head is rubbing against the roof and she basically looks like a clown in a tiny clown car.
> Oh and look how she flutters her lashes like a dainty princess when she is ordering her appetizer of 10 FUCKING NUGGETS.
> This saga is so entertaining gorls!


I didn't watch the video, but is her head seriously touching the roof?!

I'm a 6' tall guy and my head doesn't touch the roof when I'm in the front seat of all but the tiniest cars... Just imagine how much 'padding' must be on her ass to prop her up that high!


----------



## AllAboardChewChew (May 28, 2019)

You'd think she'd have her own napkins or paper towels in her car considering how much she eats in there but nope we have to hear her complain about not having enough napkins again.

Doesn't even say please once to the fast food lady, it's no wonder they always get her orders wrong

She's too lazy to give bibi a handjob LOL

She is such a miserable bitch, what a depressing video.


----------



## AbraCadaver (May 28, 2019)

GremlinKween said:


> View attachment 775915View attachment 775916


I can see right here that the baby chicks being thrown into a grinder are flashing before her eyes, just as she promised would happen if she ever looked at chicken nuggets again.

She is SO brave to soldier through all that emotional trauma.


----------



## Scotch (May 28, 2019)

AllAboardChewChew said:


> She's too lazy to give bibi a handjob LOL



If she's too lazy to give a handjob, does this confirm she's not an active participant in any _special_ activities?


----------



## clusterfuckk (May 28, 2019)

sgtpepper said:


> You’re missing the Dairy Queen blizzard she ate on livestream


If you watched her now deleted rant video at about 11:00 she has a Freudian slip and says ‘I had my binge on Bur...Taco Bell’
She almost says Burger King which leads me to believe she ate both before that rant video.


----------



## CH 815 (May 28, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> If you watched her now deleted rant video at about 11:00 she has a Freudian slip and says ‘I had my binge on Bur...Taco Bell’
> She almost says Burger King which leads me to believe she ate both before that rant video.


Yes! I remember that, lol.


----------



## WeDon'tNeedToWhisper (May 28, 2019)

Mr Foster said:


> Knowing Chintal, she will probably croak on the can. It will be while she's trying to pass a cheese monolith and angrily reading KF.


 This made me think of Gigi from The Sopranos


----------



## Turd Blossom (May 28, 2019)

Wow, that BK car-binge was one of the most exceptional, low-effort videos she's sharted out in awhile. 99% of it was complaining. In between her regular trough noises, awkward silences and a story that started, then trailed off into nothingness, she bitched about:

The sun
The BK employee
Not having napkins (ffs when has she ever used napkins anyway? That's what arms, shirts and pants are for!)
That BK being terrible
Her order being wrong
She's too hungry too demand her proper order
Her Coke was flat (not too hungry to demand a new one)
More bitching about her order being wrong
Can't understand why people don't appreciate her car tray.
The only little nugget of info we gleaned was that she purchased a "full body massage" for Malan, wondered if it included a happy ending, then informed us she's not a fan of giving handjobs because it's too much work.

Ends her food frenzy with a gross burp and promises of future videos including a "Tord" haul. Well I, for one, am on the edge of my seat for our Chinsane Queen to rehash a bunch of Amberlynn's exciting content.

We can only guess what insanity next month will bring now that Manic Mukbang May is drawing to a close. Crossing my fingers for "Jilly Juice June"!


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 28, 2019)

AlabamaWhitman said:


> “I could probably steal your boyfriend, so shut up” - Chantal Sarault, on this day in 2019



So..... Chantal, just so you know : I did a little survey with the few men around me and 0% would fuck you. But one would let you suck his dick if he can keep his eyes closed.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (May 28, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> She just went live with a live lunch stream:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She ha


thejackal said:


> Napkins would rob her of the leftovers on her fingers and lips.  Those are too precious to waste.  She probably requests no napkins.



"....No.  No, I don't need napkins, thank you. I have pants...."


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 28, 2019)

I wonder what passers-by must think when they see a morbidly obese land whale squeezed into a car, talking to herself while she doublefists chicken nuggets down her throat and giggles like a rétard.


----------



## ricecake (May 28, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> So..... Chantal, just so you know : I did a little survey with the few men around me and 0% would fuck you. But one would let you suck his dick if he can keep his eyes closed.


I wouldn't put my dick anywhere near that garburator. She might get hungry in the middle of the blowjob.


----------



## simulated goat (May 28, 2019)

ĥ


Fatty-boom-boom said:


> In the UK we have "Cheesy chips and gravy" (Chips are fries in the US), it's not classy.. It's a food you get after getting pissed all night, it's eaten while leaning against a wall on a side street.


There is a midwestern version of same but called a 'horseshoe': add bread underneath and IIRC corrrectly,  hamburger, ham or chili instead of gravy on top. This is traditionally served in 24 hours dives to drunks of all persuasions. Poutine is only classy because it's french and midwestern people can't pronounce it like they can horseshoe.


----------



## thejackal (May 28, 2019)

simulated goat said:


> ĥ
> 
> There is a midwestern version of same but called a 'horseshoe': add bread underneath and IIRC corrrectly,  hamburger, ham or chili instead of gravy on top. This is traditionally served in 24 hours dives to drunks of all persuasions. Poutine is only classy because it's french and midwestern people can't pronounce it like they can horseshoe.



The only people that think Poutine is some great dish are fat girls from upstate NY and Ottawa.    As for the Upper Midwest it has its own horrors like "hotdish" of course.


----------



## FlutterBy (May 28, 2019)

Hctibdiputs said:


> Oof this bitch is off the rails on a crazy binge train and I am loving it! LOL @ her trying to say she's fine and not binging hahah bitch even regular people eat ONE combo from a fast food place not a whole ass combo plus 10 nuggets, plus two whole tubs of dip cause who wants to swallow a dry ass nugget right? It's not even worth it if it's not dripping whet with sugary sauce. Same with extra sauce on the burger. She can't eat anything unless its well lubricated so she can swallow it basically whole like the fuckin whale she is.



 Funny you should say that.  In the weight loss surgery community that’s called “slider foods”.  It makes it so you can not only eat way too fast as it slides down, but it also cheats the lap band by smooshing through the band, defeating the purpose.  She’s literally lubricating food just to shove as much in as fast as possible.  Notice in that whole two-entree meal she only sips water once or twice... another trick so the food doesn’t expand and get dense for that heavy gut feeling.

Chintal would never survive on surgery.  Even with bypass she’d just drink her calories.  Imagine the rage with surgery when the shake machine is down!  She HAD to get a regular soda because the diet was flat.  Sure Jan.


----------



## Masta (May 28, 2019)

Last time I was here, she was in the ER with blood clots, now I see her eating junk all throughout my feed. I’m so confused..


----------



## AbraCadaver (May 28, 2019)

Masta said:


> Last time I was here, she was in the ER with blood clots, now I see her eating junk all throughout my feed. I’m so confused..


Oh that...never happened. You’re a hater for even bringing it up. CAN’T YOU GET YOUR OWN LIFE AND STOP CRITICIZING HERS??

Anyway she’s got this all under control right now and the haters don’t even get to her. She feels sorry for you. Now your comment is deleted.

(Also in between then and now, she was vegan again, she cried for baby animals and soothed them as they went to the slaughterhouse...at a petting zoo...she told us all we were horrible beastly bloodmouths for eating meat, she threw her animal cruelty cosmetics away and made gran buy her new things, and then she ate a pound of chicken on camera and admitted she’d been eating meat the whole time and FUCK YOU FOR JUDGING HER.)


----------



## fattie_boom_boom (May 28, 2019)

ricecake said:


> I wouldn't put my dick anywhere near that garburator. She might get hungry in the middle of the blowjob.



Everyone knows that the only reason Peetz can get a handy/blowjob without losing some skin and/or his tip is because he packs his foreskin full of Snickers minis and Whoppers candies so that he has enough time to finish while Chantal works on getting all the sugar residue out.

If only someone could reach out to Peetz without it fucking up forum rules. Dude's *got* to be a spergy goldmine of info.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 28, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> This means that on that same day within a couple of hours she had: 2 Crunch Wrap Supremes, Cinnamon Twists, Fries Supreme, 42 packets of hot sauce, a Sourdough King with extra sauce, 10 Spicy Chicken Nuggets, two tubs of sweet and sour sauce, Cheesy Tots, and tried to get a KitKat milkshake. Not one napkin, mind you.



Wait a second. When did Chantal film her intro explaining that this was a prerecorded video? Today?
I ask because she complained of not feeling well & having to give blood, had a singing lesson & did some errands, but went live for lunch then went home & said she was sick? On her live she said she had an old mystery type video that she might put out today, then this Burger King one pops up instead.

Also, the picture at the very beginning where it looks like she's in a bathroom, she is wearing the same shirt as today's live 'eat lunch with me.'  So this Burger King feast was the same day as Taco Bell, but she put in a picture from her lunch live stream today & went home & changed into her 6X nightgown & suddenly wasn't feeling well? Weird, as at lunchtime she was fine.

All these food videos are confusing since she seems to eat at multiple places all in one day, but uploads as if they're different days.
Between the fat, sodium & sheer amount of food she consumes in one day, I expect her heart to explode at any moment.


----------



## sgtpepper (May 28, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> If you watched her now deleted rant video at about 11:00 she has a Freudian slip and says ‘I had my binge on Bur...Taco Bell’
> She almost says Burger King which leads me to believe she ate both before that rant video.



She most definitely did. Makeup the exact same, same shirt (she forgot to change the shirt this time) and she put the little intro saying it was pre-recorded. She 100% did not control herself despite preaching about how she was gonna eat cucumbers later, “if anything”. 

It’s absolutely jaw dropping she still thinks people hate her because she’s fat. People hate her because she’s a pathological liar and is a condescending asshole about every bandwagon she jumps on.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (May 28, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> So..... Chantal, just so you know : I did a little survey with the few men around me and 0% would fuck you. But one would let you suck his dick if he can keep his eyes closed.




Yeah... about that.

Even if she was a fraction of her size, didn't have a face like a hatchet, and discovered Rogaine for Her... well, let's just say that if my sheets are ruined after a night of debauchery, it ain't gonna be because the Dingleberry Queen shit the bed.

She really has no concept of how thoroughly disgusting she is.


----------



## Strine (May 28, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> The first lesson is free. If she had to hands over her Arby's money she'd never even consider it.


Free first lessons are not a thing with competent vocal/instrumental teaching. Either the teacher is ludicrously unqualified to the point where she'll work for free, or Chantal is lying so it doesn't look like she's being frivolous with money. If it's true, that teacher won't see a red cent.

Did Chantal explain this story at all? She might have, I haven't watched anything lately because she's just such a disgusting animal. The people who watch and recap deserve war medals. Between the Witchypoo vocal tics, the lower intestine fun facts and the "wild pig sucks thick custard through a garden hose ASMR" eating sounds I just can't do it.

ETA: a handjob is "too much work"? We all know men would rather put their dick in a piranha's mouth than anywhere near Chantal, but honey, you don't get to be lazy in bed when you look like the drowned corpse of Meatloaf.

ETA 2: you couldn't even call her a starfish in bed since Google Image results for "fat starfish" didn't turn up any sufficiently corpulent echinoderms to warrant comparison. So far, the only plausible star-shaped contender is the really fat luma from Super Mario Galaxy:





Hey guys hey guys hey!


----------



## Gracie's Ghost (May 28, 2019)

So I was reading through some VERY old Reddit posts like the fucking loser I am, and this little scene reminded me of Chantal...for some reason. 

I guess it's a small mercy that she tends to park before she eats? Because I can't imagine it wouldn't turn out exactly like this otherwise, can you?


----------



## Ellana (May 28, 2019)

"I wonder if I got him [Bibi/Mulan] one with a happy ending. Hehe. Huh. Whatever. Hee! I hope they did give him one. I don't like doing that. My hands get tired too quickly." 

Okay, first of all, female cuck? Is Chantal one to share? Has she stated before their relationship open? 

And  is she too stupid or too lazy to figure out a technique for a hand job? If her hands, her HANDS, her big meaty claws get too fatigued to finish off her partner what the hell is she doing? Does she not have arms? forearms? Is she wristing it? Is his dick so small she has to squeeze her hands together like she's pulling on a teet?


----------



## DuckSucker (May 28, 2019)

PerkChop said:


> I don't know specifically what it is, but the way she uses chopsticks really irks me... Like she's holding them so close to the end that she's pretty much putting her paws in the noodles.


To be fair to Chantal, I dont know how to use chopsticks either. Ive had some pretty "authentic" SE Asian and Chinese food but they still realize the average North American consumer is probably going to fuck it up and be like, fuck it, give me a fork. Even the decent ramen places in my area just use western utensils.

I would have just used a fork, though. I think the person she was imitating did, and she was even eating the 2X spicy one (good choice) and Chantal looked like she was going to cry just eating the one that's like "spicy buffalo mac and cheese" flavor. I think someone else posted that the scoville scale on Chantal's was like under 2000, and the other girl was eating the 8000 scoville unit ones. I felt a little bad for her, I know it's stupid, but seeing her eyes water in that one clip--I laughed at it, but fuck.

Just because it involves massive amounts of food doesnt mean she cant be out of her element, I guess. Then again it isnt Arbys


----------



## Turd Blossom (May 28, 2019)

GuiltyAsCharged said:


> “OMW to steal your man!”
> View attachment 775765


When you catch a glimpse in the shop windows of how fly you look in your new Torrid top and you simply _must _stop and capture the moment for all those IG followers inspired by you! 

Big, Beautiful Chantal isn't a weird shut-in obsessed with cheese and haydurs who only leaves her apartment to binge in her car- she's a vibrant, busy woman out in the city, living her best life!


----------



## RussianBlonde (May 28, 2019)

Ellana said:


> "I wonder if I got him [Bibi/Mulan] one with a happy ending. Hehe. Huh. Whatever. Hee! I hope they did give him one. I don't like doing that. My hands get tired too quickly."
> 
> Okay, first of all, female cuck? Is Chantal one to share? Has she stated before their relationship open?
> 
> And  is she too stupid or too lazy to figure out a technique for a hand job? If her hands, her HANDS, her big meaty claws get too fatigued to finish off her partner what the hell is she doing? Does she not have arms? forearms? Is she wristing it? Is his dick so small she has to squeeze her hands together like she's pulling on a teet?




LMFAO you know there's an arm movement involved in jerking a guy off and I'm guessing  her giant pork knuckle non biceps can't take that. It must feel like having to give a hand job with a 100 pound wrist weight, no wonders she gets too tired.


----------



## Strine (May 28, 2019)

The bun, the hairline, the red face, the terrible brows...


----------



## Scotch (May 28, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Wait a second. When did Chantal film her intro explaining that this was a prerecorded video? Today?
> I ask because she complained of not feeling well & having to give blood, had a singing lesson & did some errands, but went live for lunch then went home & said she was sick? On her live she said she had an old mystery type video that she might put out today, then this Burger King one pops up instead.
> 
> Also, the picture at the very beginning where it looks like she's in a bathroom, she is wearing the same shirt as today's live 'eat lunch with me.'  So this Burger King feast was the same day as Taco Bell, but she put in a picture from her lunch live stream today & went home & changed into her 6X nightgown & suddenly wasn't feeling well? Weird, as at lunchtime she was fine.
> ...


Although I wouldn't put it past her, going by the clothes and make-up, I don't believe the Taco Bell and Burger King videos were filmed the same day. See below.



Spoiler: Comparison












Sorry for the autism: 


Spoiler: 5/27/19



My guess is, she filmed the Taco Bell Mukbang during the afternoon the other day. Later on that day, she saw something either here or on YouTube (maybe both), her dopamine high was ruined so she went off.  She even said toward the end of the rant that she ate Taco Bell earlier in the day. Although, as someone pointed out she was about to say Burger King. However, the timeline doesn't add up.

For the Burger King (posted today) and the live stream from last night, the following stands out:

She said the sun was going down when she parked (BK).
She tried to order a Kit-Kat milkshake, but the machine was down (BK).
When the live stream began on 5/27, it appears as if the sun had just set, though it was still light.
On the live stream, she was eating a DQ Royal Oreo Blizzard to replace the milkshake she was unable to buy.
She had to take a shit about 45 minutes into the stream, saying what she ate didn't agree with her. She played this off like she hadn't just eaten Burger King for two, acting as though it was the "dainty" Blizzard she hoovered in front of 400 viewers. Beforehand she used the bathroom at a Pizza Pizza that she was parked near (she left mid-stream to use their bathroom again). This is relevant knowing that Chantal has no gallbladder and anything with massive fat and carbs will trigger an IBS-like attack. 
The timeline makes sense as far as yesterday is concerned. It's safe to say she's had fast food and junk _every single day _for the past 5 days.


There is no telling what she's _not_ filming and/or uploading.
​


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (May 28, 2019)

I wouldn't wish Chantal's gross, clammy, food and shit covered meaty claws on anyone's genitals.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 28, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Between the fat, sodium & sheer amount of food she consumes in one day, I expect her heart to explode at any moment.


 
Whoever said she could drop dead during one of her live streaming might not be too far from the truth. 

Let’s wait and see.


----------



## Twinkie (May 28, 2019)

well, uh, cant say i blame her for getting bored of amberlynn


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (May 28, 2019)

DuckSucker said:


> To be fair to Chantal, I dont know how to use chopsticks either. Ive had some pretty "authentic" SE Asian and Chinese food but they still realize the average North American consumer is probably going to fuck it up and be like, fuck it, give me a fork. Even the decent ramen places in my area just use western utensils.
> 
> I would have just used a fork, though.



Yeah, that's the key difference here, I think. You can't use chopsticks, you know you can't, and you haven't had a reason to learn, so you don't film yourself "using" them and broadcast it to the internet. That's why I don't feel bad at all about laughing at her failure. Her complete lack of self awareness or shame is hilarious.

She could pretty easily learn if she cared to. I know a lot of people learn by eating snack foods like popcorn, dry cereal, or nuts, usually in private so they aren't embarrassing themselves, and it's not like she ever really stops eating. Fries would probably be the most common thing she eats that might be chopstick-friendly.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (May 28, 2019)

I'm watching a TheLyfeofaFreeSpirit reaction video which is pretty funny.  She goes OFF on Chantal and her strikes and I had to share this moment in her clip as the beginning of her video starts off with samples of what free use allows her to do to her videos without getting a strike.

I'm laughing way too hard at this but, fuck it.









						a response to foodie beauty
					

#TheLyfeofaFreeSpirit #FoodieBeauty #LetsTalk SUBSCRIBE 💜 SUBSCRIBE 💜 SUBSCRIBE FOLLOW ME BABES! I WON'T LEAD YOU ASTRAY 😈 https://twitter.com/LyfeFreeSpirit...




					youtu.be


----------



## Dafuk (May 28, 2019)

CHINARED said:


> This psychotic pig deleted todays lunch video and her rant video ala Prissy P. But leaves that nasty ASMR video up. Shes null & void of any shame, embarrassment, cooth & morals. No class just a dirty gluttonous fat fuck.
> She ate all that Burger King in about 7 minutes.



Literally 7 minutes she was inhaling so quickly I dont even know how she was breathing which makes me doubt her lung issues since she had the capacity to hold her breath that long.
Also I did not think it possible for her to come across more vile but nay I was wrong. The sauce on her face and her fat face roll/ chin made me want to yak



sixcarbchiligorl said:


> This means that on that same day within a couple of hours she had: 2 Crunch Wrap Supremes, Cinnamon Twists, Fries Supreme, 42 packets of hot sauce, a Sourdough King with extra sauce, 10 Spicy Chicken Nuggets, two tubs of sweet and sour sauce, Cheesy Tots, and tried to get a KitKat milkshake. Not one napkin, mind you.



Not to mention in that one sandwich we had chicken product with the egg. Cow product with the cheese and actual cow err something close enough w the patty, pig with the bacon. 
I do not EVER want to hear the words vegan and cruelty free out of her lard mouth again but it will be coming in due time once the cycle gets to there again. Gorl your life is sad if you are thinking ahead to having to drive further to a different BK for your fix because the one closest to you is garbage. She is legit doing a tour de fast food.


----------



## pecansandies (May 29, 2019)

I sincerely doubt the fine people at Psych Emerge Inc. put her on a plan that included multiple fast food mukbangs


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (May 29, 2019)

pecansandies said:


> I sincerely doubt the fine people at Psych Emerge Inc. put her on a plan that included multiple fast food mukbangs



Well, you never know. ALR's dietician said Burger King was fine and dandy, so obviously everything amateurs like us think we know about nutrition is probably wrong.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (May 29, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> This means that on that same day within a couple of hours she had: 2 Crunch Wrap Supremes, Cinnamon Twists, Fries Supreme, 42 packets of hot sauce, a Sourdough King with extra sauce, 10 Spicy Chicken Nuggets, two tubs of sweet and sour sauce, Cheesy Tots, and tried to get a KitKat milkshake. Not one napkin, mind you.
> 
> Edit: And a Blizzard while livestreaming! (Thanks @sgtpepper )


I had a total record screetch moment when I read "42 packets of hot sauce."

Then I went full autistic and ran the calories.  Because fuck this is some shit right here.

2 Crunchwrap Supremes: 1080 calories
Cinnamon Twists: 160 calories
Fries Supreme: 540
42 packets of hot sauce: negligible because 1 tsp has zero calories so the contents of 42 are hard to figure out
Sourdough King: 970 calories
10 piece Bk nuggets: 430 calories
2 tubs of BK sweet and sour sauce: 90 calories
Cheesy BK tots: 310 calories
Unsure of size and type of Blizzard but a middle of the road guess is 600 calories

That's 4,180 calories.  If she did that in one day, or even the two hours you suggest, that's grim. Because you know that she ate more that day. Chantal's TDEE is around 3000 calories.  That means that if she consistently ate 4180 calories per day, she'd gain about a pound every 80 hours or so.  And we all know that wasn't all she ate in one day - just what she recorded.  

In a way, Car Bacchanal Chantal is the best Chantal.  It's her at her most honest. Her tics, eye shifting, bizarre and gross stories are entertaining to me as long as I can ignore her desperate gasps for air. The overall grotesque comedy of watching her eat in the car with those fat hands mangling tiny condiment packs, her gut crammed against the steering wheel, that stupid fucking tray, her utter paranoia regarding every passerby - they're all just icing on the cake.  I like this Chantal much better than the snide vegan or health-lecturing version.


----------



## Strine (May 29, 2019)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> I had a total record screetch moment when I read "42 packets of hot sauce."
> 
> Then I went full autistic and ran the calories.  Because fuck this is some shit right here.
> 
> ...


When she's stuffing her face, she's happy (or as near as she gets to happy) and so, like all of us when we're happy, she's the most herself - the most twitchy, disgusting, paranoid, crazybitch herself she can be. Any other time, any time she's not shoveling carbohydrates into herself, she's a sanctimonious nasty cunt because she's a junkie who isn't getting a fix. This heifer thinks she can talk down to people when she has a mental breakdown if she can't eat Arby's for one day. She's too crazy and desperate to function without the anaesthesia of food; it's why she'll never go vegan (or change her diet at all).


----------



## bingefairy (May 29, 2019)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> That's 4,180 calories.  If she did that in one day, or even the two hours you suggest, that's grim. Because you know that she ate more that day. Chantal's TDEE is around 3000 calories.  That means that if she consistently ate 4180 calories per day, she'd gain about a pound every 80 hours or so.  And we all know that wasn't all she ate in one day - just what she recorded.


Her justification is that by eating junk food she doesn't crave to binge on it later. Makes sense: she can't have an uncontrollable binge-eating disorder if she willingly chooses to binge on junk food before the disorder forces her to. Who knew the cure to BED could be so simple.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 29, 2019)

Sorry - the 42 packets was hyperbole. She used a shit ton, though, and licked every germ-ridden packet dry. And as pointed out here, I was mistaken in the Taco Bell binge and BK binge being the same day. BK binge day was the same day as Blizzard day. I could have sworn there was another food video with that outfit on that same day, but since she deletes everything I can't figure it out. Edit: She posted the ASMR noodle challenge the same day as the Blizzard, maybe that is where my confusion lies. I'm not sure whether the noodles were eaten that day, though.

No matter the days, she still has eaten at nearly every major fast food chain available just this one week. Think she'll go to Arby's before the new weight loss chapter?

What she said about making homemade fast food copycat recipes is retarded. What benefit does she think that has? So the meal will have 3500 calories instead of 4200? Fabulous. That's still more than her entire TDEE in one meal.

One last thing. She mentioned in today's video that she was angrily eating cucumbers to tide her over until Malan got home so she could take the car to BK. Of course she was watching a junk food show on the Food Network while waiting. Literally all she does is think about or eat food. If she keeps it up with the cheese we're sure to have another hospital post soon. Her cysts haven't acted up in a while.


----------



## CH 815 (May 29, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> What she said about making homemade fast food copycat recipes is exceptional. What benefit does she think that has? So the meal will have 3500 calories instead of 4200? Fabulous. That's still more than her entire TDEE in one meal.



She could end up going the other way:  making 4200 calories into 6000 with at-home recipes. Remember all the cheese she added on top of her heated up packaged cheese ravioli?


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (May 29, 2019)

Chantal thinking she's the next Adele or something is the funniest.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 29, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> Chantal thinking she's the next Adele or something is the funniest.



_Hello from the Arby’s siiiiiiiiide
I must’ve farted a thousand tiiiiiiiiimes_


----------



## Fatty-boom-boom (May 29, 2019)

Did anyone else notice when she put on that donut light the high pitched hum from the light.. so annoying when wearing headphones. As usual it was a well thought out top Chintal production. 

Let's hope her car lit up like a lantern with a whale shadow over the parking lot.


----------



## RemoveKebab (May 29, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Wait a second. When did Chantal film her intro explaining that this was a prerecorded video? Today?
> I ask because she complained of not feeling well & having to give blood, had a singing lesson & did some errands, but went live for lunch then went home & said she was sick? On her live she said she had an old mystery type video that she might put out today, then this Burger King one pops up instead.
> 
> Also, the picture at the very beginning where it looks like she's in a bathroom, she is wearing the same shirt as today's live 'eat lunch with me.'  So this Burger King feast was the same day as Taco Bell, but she put in a picture from her lunch live stream today & went home & changed into her 6X nightgown & suddenly wasn't feeling well? Weird, as at lunchtime she was fine.
> ...


She mentioned in her lunch livestream that she filmed the BK video and never released it. She went home and filmed the intro then put it with the BK footage.

In the BK video, what is that liquid on the floor at 0:02? It is in the right corner.


----------



## Kentaro (May 29, 2019)

Man this part of the cycle feels like a crazy fever dream to me. Its absolutely insane how much she binges in just a few days, BK, Taco Bell, whole blocks of cheese (like wtf Chantal?)
She went absolutely ham (pun intendend) in her last video, Jesus Chantal im still in awe.

You guys know when it comes to drugs, the consensual rule is : the higher the high, the harder the crash. And Jabba is gonna crash HARD, believe me at that.
Hope she uploads the aftermath soon, can't wait.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 29, 2019)

letericajones said:


> After Chantal’s comment about the masseuse yesterday, I’m further convinced she’s the type of bitch who just lays there like a carcass while Bibi goes to chow town on her fish taco and does all the work. Or, no... she’s probably reaching over to the nightstand for fries or a burger while he does it.



She’s a lazy slob in everything she does. She’s even too lazy to use napkins when she eats... Idk why people were expecting her to be participative when it comes to sex. If -and only if- she’s sexually active, you can bet she’s doing the bare minimum.

We all know anything with the word « active » in it is not for our gorl.


----------



## RemoveKebab (May 29, 2019)

letericajones said:


> After Chantal’s comment about the masseuse yesterday, I’m further convinced she’s the type of bitch who just lays there like a carcass while Bibi goes to chow town on her fish taco and does all the work. Or, no... she’s probably reaching over to the nightstand for fries or a burger while he does it.


Can you imagine the effort to eat her out? It is horrifying I know, but think about the size of her huge gut.  Her gut would rest on the head and back and Bibi would look like he is operating one of those old-timey cameras.


----------



## Kate Farms Shill (May 29, 2019)

I'm surprised with her desire to attempt cure her real medical problems with trendy woo instead of changing her lifestyle and taking actual medical advice, she hasn't jumped on the MMJ train yet. She'd not only get high and be able to pretend she was doing something proactive but she'd have a built in excuse for bingeing. It'd be the timeless "my medication made me fat" excuse every unstable whale on the internet uses to justify being fat. Plus it's totally legal for recreational use in Canada so she wouldn't even need to see a doctor. You can order it online. She wouldn't even need to get out of her night gown.


----------



## Twinkie (May 29, 2019)

She can't monetize that (or it would be a risk, at least)


----------



## peppy (May 29, 2019)

if i was her business manager, i'd strongly advise her to start exclusively posting/streaming on Chaturbate. At this point, not even those who enjoy Mukbangs wanna watch her, she's just eating for the feeders and those who watch her out of pure disgust. 

it doesn't even seem like she WANTS to eat that BK --- it's surely her 2nd or 3rd fast-food binge in the day, so you can tell she's not completely into it, but she's auto-pilot filling her food-hole.

What a truly sad existence. This is honestly the #1 reason i will never have children; I just don't know what i would do if my child was an obese loser/loner who did nothing all day but eat on camera for people like mr. apple valley........ and said child is in their mid 30's approachin 30s!


----------



## meowmix (May 29, 2019)

I've seen an old video of hers where she gets sent a package in the mail from some friend/fan/enabler of hers in the US. I remember she sent Cheeze-Its (Family Size Box) and Chantal was excited because they don't have those in Canada.

There was also some smoking paraphernalia sent - Chantal kind of hid the weed-related items sent, and didn't talk about them outright, just sort of alluded to them, and as someone who probably smokes too much weed, I picked up on what was being put down- I remember the friend sent her a mason jar and specifically wrote to Chantal in her attached letter that it was the best thing to "store that stuff in" IE: Weed, duh. I was surprised as I watched it, I get that she's Canadian but she didn't necessarily strike me as someone who did regularly smoke weed (enough to need to store her own nugs anyways). She's just not that....cool? 

Either way, I agree she wouldn't go down that route based on the monetization factors.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 29, 2019)

Bibi would have to be hung like a horse just to be able to put the tip in.


----------



## Dutch Courage (May 29, 2019)

meowmix said:


> I've seen an old video of hers where she gets sent a package in the mail from some friend/fan/enabler of hers in the US. I remember she sent Cheeze-Its (Family Size Box) and Chantal was excited because they don't have those in Canada.
> 
> There was also some smoking paraphernalia sent - Chantal kind of hid the weed-related items sent, and didn't talk about them outright, just sort of alluded to them, and as someone who probably smokes too much weed, I picked up on what was being put down- I remember the friend sent her a mason jar and specifically wrote to Chantal in her attached letter that it was the best thing to "store that stuff in" IE: Weed, duh. I was surprised as I watched it, I get that she's Canadian but she didn't necessarily strike me as someone who did regularly smoke weed (enough to need to store her own nugs anyways). She's just not that....cool?
> 
> Either way, I agree she wouldn't go down that route based on the monetization factors.



She claims she smoked weed regularly during the wild, sex-filled clubbing days of her mid-twenties. 

I'm willing to believe she tried weed a few times, but I can't see how she could keep it down with her C-pappy breathing, so I have taken her admission as just another exaggeration.  I also believe the sex-filled clubbing days never happened at all, except maybe a chaste outing with Rina or two.


----------



## Mr Foster (May 29, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> She claims she smoked weed regularly during the wild, sex-filled clubbing days of her mid-twenties.
> 
> I'm willing to believe she tried weed a few times, but I can't see how she could keep it down with her C-pappy breathing, so I have taken her admission as just another exaggeration.  I also believe the sex-filled clubbing days never happened at all, except maybe a chaste outing with Rina or two.



Maybe clubbing means eating a lot of deli sandwiches?


----------



## hungryhippo (May 29, 2019)

So I added together what she ate recently and yea I guess it averages to like 2k cal for 5 days if you're not eating anything in between but something tells me that's not what's happening hm...

EDIT: the only plant based items on this list are sauces and drinks, yes that's exactly why jabba being vegan for a couple days does more damage than good


----------



## pinkbutterfly (May 29, 2019)

hungryhippo said:


> So I added together what she ate recently and yea I guess it averages to like 2k cal for 5 days if you're not eating anything in between but something tells me that's not what's happening hm...



Oh, don't worry! She's doing IF and she's only eating suuuper healthy stuff like cucumbers in between these binges. 

Shit, sorry, NOT binges. These are mukbangs, and they aren't binges because... umm... look, they just aren't, okay?


----------



## Pizza Sloth (May 29, 2019)

meowmix said:


> I've seen an old video of hers where she gets sent a package in the mail from some friend/fan/enabler of hers in the US. I remember she sent Cheeze-Its (Family Size Box) and Chantal was excited because they don't have those in Canada.
> 
> There was also some smoking paraphernalia sent - Chantal kind of hid the weed-related items sent, and didn't talk about them outright, just sort of alluded to them, and as someone who probably smokes too much weed, I picked up on what was being put down- I remember the friend sent her a mason jar and specifically wrote to Chantal in her attached letter that it was the best thing to "store that stuff in" IE: Weed, duh. I was surprised as I watched it, I get that she's Canadian but she didn't necessarily strike me as someone who did regularly smoke weed (enough to need to store her own nugs anyways). She's just not that....cool?
> 
> Either way, I agree she wouldn't go down that route based on the monetization factors.



This is a woman who is on record in a story time mukbang of going out in the neighborhood street, pulled down her pants, spanked her bare ass going "Ca'caw, Ca'Caw!!!!" for a joint from her girlfriends pot dealing boyfriend.  Same friend she'd go hang out at at about 16 or so, fucked the 38 year old french neighbor, and admitted that she and her friends vandalized said apartment/hang out since it was a 'dump anyway', Mind you this was the first of their clique to move out on their own and not live at home so yea, I guess the natural thing is to vandalize the 'dump'  <sarcasm> and be un-remorseful 20 years later.


----------



## thejackal (May 29, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> This is a woman who is on record in a story time mukbang of going out in the neighborhood street, pulled down her pants, spanked her bare ass going "Ca'caw, Ca'Caw!!!!" for a joint from her girlfriends pot dealing boyfriend.  Same friend she'd go hang out at at about 16 or so, fucked the 38 year old french neighbor, and admitted that she and her friends vandalized said apartment/hang out since it was a 'dump anyway', Mind you this was the first of their clique to move out on their own and not live at home so yea, I guess the natural thing is to vandalize the 'dump'  <sarcasm> and be un-remorseful 20 years later.



One thing she doesn't go into much, even with embellished stories, is the time period when she was in the house for troubled teens.  Given all we know about her mom and grandma's coddling and enabling one wonders how bad must chantal have been to get kicked out?  Sometimes chantal will refer to this time and sorta blow it off with "yea I was an idiot kid" sort of phrase.  I think there's more to it than that.   I think she was fucking 30 year old dudes as a 16 year old, she's alluded to it.


----------



## DuckSucker (May 29, 2019)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> In a way, Car Bacchanal Chantal is the best Chantal.  It's her at her most honest. Her tics, eye shifting, bizarre and gross stories are entertaining to me as long as I can ignore her desperate gasps for air. The overall grotesque comedy of watching her eat in the car with those fat hands mangling tiny condiment packs, her gut crammed against the steering wheel, that stupid fucking tray, her utter paranoia regarding every passerby - they're all just icing on the cake.  I like this Chantal much better than the snide vegan or health-lecturing version.


Its kind of funny that she just keeps doing it and it's so fucking weird but her recent obsession with telling bathroom stories or stories about farting has got to be a troll, or that medicine is doing some work or something. She's really kicked it up recently according to you guys, but it's so bizarre. Little 8 year old boys dont talk about it or joke about it that often. A 5 year old might find it funny but by 3rd grade youve moved on to Pokemon and the Marvel Universe and shit. 

What stood out to me was one of you saying she casually mentioned Bibi farting in the shower which -- how could you hear that over the water, but also why pay attention to it and why mention it to your fucking viewers? If the dude is taking a dump and lets one rip, Im sure unlike Chantal, he doesnt want the internet to know about it.

I agree, the surreality of it all is funny.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (May 29, 2019)

pinkbutterfly said:


> Oh, don't worry! She's doing IF and she's only eating suuuper healthy stuff like cucumbers in between these binges.
> 
> Shit, sorry, NOT binges. These are mukbangs, and they aren't binges because... umm... look, they just aren't, okay?



IF she's eating cucumbers, that's not exactly IF, is it?


thejackal said:


> One thing she doesn't go into much, even with embellished stories, is the time period when she was in the house for troubled teens.  Given all we know about her mom and grandma's coddling and enabling one wonders how bad must chantal have been to get kicked out?  Sometimes chantal will refer to this time and sorta blow it off with "yea I was an idiot kid" sort of phrase.  I think there's more to it than that.   I think she was fucking 30 year old dudes as a 16 year old, she's alluded to it.



Good point -she has said (and in one of my 'live transcript' posts) a few times that her family never abused her in anyway and that she was kinda spoiled. Yet there's the whole gap of her staying in a teen home - and now that St Alberta cheese farm place reminded her of that time frame. SO while maybe the teen home thing wasn't exactly traumatic, the more she elaborates that she has had some mental health issues going back to about 14-16, and never really stuck to any meds (though this varies that she says she was never diagnosed, or prescribed meds, but in the past year that would be unbelievable on either account.

What I do think is plausible - is when things get too difficult and hard for her to process emotionally - she deletes them online. I wouldn't be surprised that with her apparent inability to control her compulsive behavior (The rant videos, the overeating, the driving in the middle of the night, the constant changing of diets, the whole netflixing any shiny new trend that catches her attention...) is that she can't cope with how fucked up she is, or the situation is, and she mentally represses. Like a bi-polarness only instead of being mania and despressed more like "active engagement" vs "denial it ever happened".

Add a little Dunning Kruger effect into the mix and.. well, here we are.

Oh, she didn't just allude to fucking older men in their thirties when 16. It was an entire video giving the details about it. June 2017 video. Upstairs neighbor basically getting high and hanging out with a bunch of high troubled teenagers.... and apparently this was like the most erotic experience 'of her life', that he was so attractive she wanted to fuck him as soon as she met him.  "They way he looked at me and touched my body to see how it reacted... he was so experienced.... HE opened the door to his apartment and he laughed and said "You naughty girl"....

If you watch in entirety, Chantal openly admits she's engaging in a secret eating binge as she wanted to do the video before bibi got home and her Doctors wouldn't approve of the meal.









						PIZZA AND JALAPENO POPPERS 5K SUB SPECIAL
					

Hey Foodie Beauties! Here is a special Pizza and Jalapeno Poppers Mukbang just for YOU. I cannot believe I have hit 5k subs thank you sooo much. Please enjoy...




					youtu.be
				




Also, this done on a "TMI Tuesday" in August 2017 of a guy she met when she was 16 and he was a country boy, from and lives in the country and very respectful.  Still messages to this day even though he's married to see if she's single.  Sure enough, same time frame as the French Older Neighbor story and in the same neighborhood.   Fuck, at 4:05 "This is the neighbor that lived underneath my french lover".   Interesting way to phrase "creepy fucking high dude banging high school kids".  Mike happened to live with an elderly larger lady that couldn't care for herself so he bartered food and care for free rent.   That's her future.. being housebound and getting some kid free room and board for food and sponge baths. 









						GRILLED CHEESE AND CREAMY TOMATO SOUP MUKBANG EATING SHOW!
					

Hey Foodie Beauties! Hope are all doing well. Welcome to a new series called "TMI." In this video I do a grilled cheese and tomato soup mukbang and talk abou...




					youtu.be
				




Yet what I'm looking for is that Chantal had a story, maybe a Creepy Pasta of living in what was believed to being a haunted house during this teen home period.  And I can't remember which it was.... meh.  Oh well.



DuckSucker said:


> Its kind of funny that she just keeps doing it and it's so fucking weird but her recent obsession with telling bathroom stories or stories about farting has got to be a troll, or that medicine is doing some work or something. She's really kicked it up recently according to you guys, but it's so bizarre. Little 8 year old boys dont talk about it or joke about it that often. A 5 year old might find it funny but by 3rd grade youve moved on to Pokemon and the Marvel Universe and shit.
> 
> What stood out to me was one of you saying she casually mentioned Bibi farting in the shower which -- how could you hear that over the water, but also why pay attention to it and why mention it to your fucking viewers? If the dude is taking a dump and lets one rip, Im sure unlike Chantal, he doesnt want the internet to know about it.
> 
> I agree, the surreality of it all is funny.



I think we all agree as Chantal watchers, that this past month, well several months have been surreal.  I think what's an added factor are the different meds and how she went on lexapro which takes about 6 to 8 weeks to take affect neurologically and she decided to just stop the medications.  I mean, I wouldn't be surprised if she short circuited something which is not causing the fast and more extreme episodic cycling, but maybe a contributing factor.


----------



## Turd Blossom (May 29, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> _Hello from the Arby’s siiiiiiiiide
> I must’ve farted a thousand tiiiiiiiiimes_


Rolling in the Deep (Dish Pizza)

I'm Sorry


----------



## meepmapmop (May 29, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> This means that on that same day within a couple of hours she had: 2 Crunch Wrap Supremes, Cinnamon Twists, Fries Supreme, 42 packets of hot sauce, a Sourdough King with extra sauce, 10 Spicy Chicken Nuggets, two tubs of sweet and sour sauce, Cheesy Tots, and tried to get a KitKat milkshake. Not one napkin, mind you.



Maybe I'm reading too much into it, but Chantal claiming to hate giving handies just shows even more how selfish she is. A hand job doesn't do much for the giver, but you usually do it to make another person (you supposedly care about) feel good. With Chantal it's all about her and she can't even put herself out in the slightest for poor BiBi. I sincerely hope he is getting something on the side...

I also love how she seemed kinda mad in this video that she's "late" to this binge... gorl what else are you doing with your day that would make you late??


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 29, 2019)

Chantal would smoke pot during livestreams regularly when she first started her channel.

@Pizza Sloth Are you thinking about the house with the haunted dart board? If so, that was her friend's house. She slept in her friend's brother's bed because she had a crush on him. Was it that story? There was a haunted basement at her volunteer camp for degenerates too.

I believe the guy she got kicked out of her house for was the older guy who was verbally and physically abusive, no? The one who had a real and pregnant girlfriend, and he was just seeing Jabba on the side? He allegedly wouldn't dump either of them, and at one point invited them both over at the same time, and put porn on. Pretty sure mom's ultimatum was stop seeing that guy or move out, so she moved out. Yes, moved out to be with the abusive man with a pregnant girlfriend. I believe they went to a party once where Chantal found a child being neglected and locked in a room and she tried to kidnap it.


----------



## Princess Ariel (May 29, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> I think we all agree as Chantal watchers, that this past month, well several months have been surreal.  I think what's an added factor are the different meds and how she went on lexapro which takes about 6 to 8 weeks to take affect neurologically and she decided to just stop the medications.  I mean, I wouldn't be surprised if she short circuited something which is not causing the fast and more extreme episodic cycling, but maybe a contributing factor.



I think the cycle seems faster to us right now because she watched a bunch of videos of other fat people complaining about haters and applied it to her situation, got all "empowered" and is showing us her actual habits.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 29, 2019)

Lol. She started following Fashion Nova Curve on IG too. God help us all.





New IG profile picture. Is that THE pink blazer?


----------



## Pizza Sloth (May 29, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Chantal would smoke pot during livestreams regularly when she first started her channel.
> 
> @Pizza Sloth Are you thinking about the house with the haunted dart board? If so, that was her friend's house. She slept in her friend's brother's bed because she had a crush on him. Was it that story? There was a haunted basement at her volunteer camp for degenerates too.
> 
> I believe the guy she got kicked out of her house for was the older guy who was verbally and physically abusive, no? The one who had a real and pregnant girlfriend, and he was just seeing Jabba on the side? He allegedly wouldn't dump either of them, and at one point invited them both over at the same time, and put porn on. Pretty sure mom's ultimatum was stop seeing that guy or move out, so she moved out. Yes, moved out to be with the abusive man with a pregnant girlfriend. I believe they went to a party once where Chantal found a child being neglected and locked in a room and she tried to kidnap it.




I'm thinking of the volunteer camp for degenerates... yes!! That's what I was thinking of. Somehow or another the whole 'farm' thing brought me back a narrative she painted and may have had a graphic image or photo in the video which was sparked when other user mentioned the trouble teen home. 

And wtf... no, I wasn't aware of the pregnant girlfriend cheating lover....that sounds like a winner of a mukbang story time topic! "The time my mom who had me as a teenager kicked me out for being with a douchebag and tried to kidnap the neglected child".    Yet she swears she's had no trauma in her life.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (May 29, 2019)

@sixcarbchiligorl Thanks for clarifying the packet of hot sauce issue.  In a way that makes it funnier because at this point even extreme hyperbole sounds possible when it comes to Chantal's eating habits.

Sorry if this has come up already, but I can't help but think of Chantal every time I see a news story about the absolute clusterfuck on the Nepal side of Everest.  People who have no business trying to climb the mountain keeling over and dying, the gross mess of the place with feces and urine and discarded trash, people jostling each other at the summit with no regard for their safety or the safety of others in order to get selfies.  Sort of sounds like the perfect place for Chantal if she can scrape together enough money to hire some Sherpas and can find a way to carry enough food and her CPAP machine.


----------



## thejackal (May 29, 2019)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> @sixcarbchiligorl Thanks for clarifying the packet of hot sauce issue.  In a way that makes it funnier because at this point even extreme hyperbole sounds possible when it comes to Chantal's eating habits.
> 
> Sorry if this has come up already, but I can't help but think of Chantal every time I see a news story about the absolute clusterfuck on the Nepal side of Everest.  People who have no business trying to climb the mountain keeling over and dying, the gross mess of the place with feces and urine and discarded trash, people jostling each other at the summit with no regard for their safety or the safety of others in order to get selfies.  Sort of sounds like the perfect place for Chantal if she can scrape together enough money to hire some Sherpas and can find a way to carry enough food and her CPAP machine.



Putting a 400lb blubber ball with pulmonary edema on the top of Everest at 29K feet, what could go wrong?



Spoiler


----------



## Raven (May 29, 2019)

thejackal said:


> Putting a 400lb blubber ball with pulmonary edema on the top of Everest at 29K feet, what could go wrong?


Her mass would open new crevasses in the Khumbu Icefall. A geological phenomenon, much like planet Hamber!

(I've read way too many Everest books. Where is the autism puzzle piece emoji thing when you need it? Seriously, why isn't it showing up in the menu anymore?)


----------



## Barbarella (May 29, 2019)

As much as I hate to think of Chantel and sex at the same time,  I am pretty sure I understand why she hates handies. Just look at her body- her arms are actually the size of hams and probably weigh 50 lbs. Even though there isn’t that much to do, and it’s sort of  the beginner sex act and is mostly a last minute gift, you still have to lift an arm up and move it.  Plus she can barely breathe. Moving enough to get the desired result is strenuous for Chantel: even washing her hair is tough, which is why so many deathfats don’t and put it up for days, as we watch it get greasier and greasier. 

Mainly, Chantel isn’t interested in sex, any kind, despite all her stories. Maybe when she was a teen she was out of control sexually like she is with food now, but those days are over.  

When she’s not eating, she’s thinking about eating. When she goes to bed, it’s to dream about food and hurry up for the morning when she can eat again.  Plus, her hormones are fucked so any natural desire she would have is gone. She admitted to not having regular periods, she’s balding,  and I am pretty certain by this time she has zero to no sex drive. 

Combine that lack of sex drive, difficulty physically, total obsession with food, and complete selfishness and nobody is getting anything from her. Maybe that’s why Bibi now has a “sister” staying on weekends. And she doesn’t care except somebody else in her house interferes with her constant eating, she doesn’t feel free, so she buys a tray and hits the car. 

That is the last time I want to think of that pig and sex. For her, it’s never been about anything but rutting like an animal anyway. No love or beauty in it-she reserves all her love for fast food.


----------



## Raven (May 29, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> This means that on that same day within a couple of hours she had: 2 Crunch Wrap Supremes, Cinnamon Twists, Fries Supreme, 42 packets of hot sauce, a Sourdough King with extra sauce, 10 Spicy Chicken Nuggets, two tubs of sweet and sour sauce, Cheesy Tots, and tried to get a KitKat milkshake. Not one napkin, mind you.
> 
> Edit: And a Blizzard while livestreaming! (Thanks @sgtpepper )



I'm bored...

Crunch wrap supreme (2x) = 1,080 calories
Cinnamon twists = 170
Fries supreme = 540
Sourdough king with extra sauce = 1,000
Cheesy tots = 310
Chicken nuggets = 430
Sweet and sour sauce = ~100?
======================================
*Le grand total: 3,630 calories*


----------



## Princess Ariel (May 29, 2019)

Raven said:


> I'm bored...
> 
> Crunch wrap supreme (2x) = 1,080 calories
> Cinnamon twists = 170
> ...



That's 3x the daily calories needed for a 5' sedentary person to maintain their weight.

Chantal weighs 3x as much as she should.

"What a coincidence and nothing more!"
-Fatasses


----------



## Mr Foster (May 29, 2019)

All these mukbangs, the mental breakdown following the crash is going to be brutal.

When Cuntal realizes how much deeper she is digging her hole the chimp out will be great.


----------



## GuiltyAsCharged (May 29, 2019)

The queen of hypocrisy just copied another instagrammer’s post (a raw vegan with a lot of followers) and cropped it without giving her credit. She has no leg to stand on when it comes to copyright striking. She’s an idiot.


----------



## Wherethewildlingsare (May 29, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 776963
> 
> Lol. She started following Fashion Nova Curve on IG too. God help us all.
> 
> ...




Okay, who is that xfiend person? I was bored and went through who she was following on insta and was convinced that was the real karatejoe


----------



## clusterfuckk (May 29, 2019)

It would be quite entertaining and horrifying for her to do a haul from fashion nova. Trying to squeeze that enormous gunt into their too small cheap fabric bodycons would be epic


----------



## Strine (May 29, 2019)

GuiltyAsCharged said:


> The queen of hypocrisy just copied another instagrammer’s post (a raw vegan with a lot of followers) and cropped it without giving her credit. She has no leg to stand on when it comes to copyright striking. She’s an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't have to be perfect, but you do need to make the slightest effort not to be a deceitful termagant who weighs more than a grand piano.


----------



## Turd Blossom (May 29, 2019)

GuiltyAsCharged said:


> The queen of hypocrisy just copied another instagrammer’s post (a raw vegan with a lot of followers) and cropped it without giving her credit. She has no leg to stand on when it comes to copyright striking. She’s an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember when Chantal shared her fantasy of writing an inspirational memoir (you know, sometime in between waxing poetic about her dream of cross-country skiing and climbing Mt Everest)? 

It's IG posts like these - demonstrating that she not only has very few original thoughts but also has no qualms about plagiarism -  that make me yearn for this ridiculous halfwit to put on her pink blazer, sit at the computer and get down to business. 

Imagine the nightmarish task of having to edit and untangle that mess of untruths, content thievery and disorganized thoughts needed make it readable and legal. Not to mention having to wade through hundreds of pages of fart stories, shit stories, needlessly graphic sex stories and needlessly graphic shit-fart-sex stories. 
It would be both amazing and horrific. Horrimazing.

Sadly, like the cross-country skiing adventures (or the promises of "walking around the block" vlogs instead of "eating a cheddar block" vlogs ), she'll likely never follow though with this, but one can dream. 

In the meantime, we shall have to settle for hearing about her lofty ambitions of running an animal sanctuary while shoving Beef 'n Cheddars down her Arby's-hole and enduring her vastly-improved-after-one-vocal-coaching Screechy Shaaam Songs.


----------



## RemoveKebab (May 29, 2019)

It continues:






Mmmmmmmm so great so good (smacks lips)

She discusses her upcoming videos and surprisingly there was no mention of her mystery cooking video.

RIP that idea.

The big question is how long after eating this was she driving to Arby's?


----------



## Becky's Cock n Balls (May 29, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> It continues:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"best authentic thai food"
proceeds to cover in sriracha


----------



## Pizza Sloth (May 29, 2019)

Holy shit, I just checked for an upload like 3 minutes ago too... 


RemoveKebab said:


> It continues:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Phalanx (May 29, 2019)

She is certainly eating like someone with a PE  3 weeks ago... oh well one meal closer to death


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 29, 2019)

In this video she reveals she hasn't been taken on many dates. No shit, Chantal.








Wherethewildlingsare said:


> Okay, who is that xfiend person? I was bored and went through who she was following on insta and was convinced that was the real karatejoe



I believe he's another super duper morbidly obese person that went to high school with Jabba. He has a super duper morbidly obese girlfriend too. I am fascinated that somehow that town produced at least two 400lbers in the same year. Considering most people will never even see one 400lber, I am pretty impressed with Cornwall.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (May 29, 2019)

Spoiler: THE BEST AUTHENTIC THAI FOOD EVER MUKBANG!! synopsis












						THE BEST AUTHENTIC THAI FOOD EVER MUKBANG!!
					

#mukbang #thaifood #thaicurry Hey guys hey!!!! Today I enjoyed some beautiful weather. Really lifted my spirits. I am fighting off a slight cold so I felt li...




					www.youtube.com
				




00:00 pans around her awkward corner booth full of cheap decorative tat. One of the things on the wall looks kind of like her awful tattoo, so no wonder she was impressed.

00:21 pans around a park, includes some lumbering
00:58 contrary to the initial shot, this does not take place in a restaurant, it is takeaway consumed at her PC again. Her face is looking exceptionally fleshy today. Says this is a wet curry from a Siam bistro she has not been to before. She says she didn't want to look at reviews online, and implies she wanted to go in blind here, but confusingly then talks about wanting to eat at the worst and best reviewed places (presumably for content).
01:34 as usual she lathers it with sriracha because flavour balance means nothing to her. "I need that stuff on everything heheheh"
01:50 first bite "ooh a bit spicy". Overlays what she got (Pad Ped Nor Mai Gai - chicken red curry with coconut milk, bamboo shoots and fresh chilies. It cost 15.75. As a home cook this is horrifying enough, but that Youtube money I guess)
02:24 BEAUTY BITE. Her conclusion on the food is that she can taste the ingredients and it's soooo gooodd. Alrite. "Has a little kick but it's not really spicy", why is it that neckbeards focus so hard on spice endurance levels whenever they get Asian food. This is food customised to be tolerable to the palate of people like Chantal, I had no idea what she is expecting.
3:24 Goes full-British and talks about the weather and her inane opinions on what her favourite is temperature is. She claims to be leaving the house to get vitamin D because her multivitamin doesn't have vitamin K (how do these two points even make sense together?). Chantal feels that because her blood tests came back better that the multivitamins are doing the world of good for her. While any vitamins are better than none, the fact that this woman can't find her daily dose naturally within the 4500 calories she eats a day, so instead opts for the far less beneficial pill solution is remarkable in itself. She must live on raw meat or something.
4:03 "It does have some vitamin D but..." (drifts off into fawning about food) I suppose the answer hers is her usual extremism and wanting super doses of everything like the drug-addled beast she is.
4:39 Tomorrow she is supposed to hang out with Peetz and will "see if he wants to come out for a walk". At this point she's using him as a tard-wrangler. He's working night shifts at the moment, and Chantal is claiming his days off. "I want to enjoy the weather", this normie RP does not suit Chantal at all.
4:34 Chantal discovers that waking up in the morning makes you feel better(!) (More confirmation of what a lying POS she is about her many earlier claims of being up bright and early all the time).
5:58 Tomorrow's video is not a food one, she wants to do several videos a week that is not a food one, and she wants to do mukbangs with Peetz on Fridays. More RP about her enjoying doing non-eating content just as much as eating.
6:48 Does some Ainsley Harriot dialogue except not funny or cute.
7:10 She is "working on trying to get some story-times for you guys", scouring her memories for tales to talk about. "I actually sadly have not been taken out on many dates. My history of dating is not really that... big", "there was one that was really special - a couple actually".
8:34 Fawns over the food and makes the ridiculous claim that she had waited a long time to eat and was "so hungry".
9:00 Launches into a story about how she bought some bottles of water when she was out, and that she buys reusable water bottles and reusable grocery bags and "forgets to bring them", which confirms as usual that her "environmentalism" is a complete fraud and she gives it zero thought. It's so easy to hate this person.
10:00 "I love spicy stuff" says the person who can't take especially hot food as proven by the noodle mukbang. She is such a basic white girl it is insane. Talks about her sore throat. "I wasn't craving junk". "When I'm sick I crave really spicy stuff".
11:40 Offers the camera a bite. Tries to talk about the food and offers some insider knowledge to the viewer on what a bamboo shoot looks like. "I was craving some authentic Thai stuff".
A lot of chomping and orgasmic sighing occurs after this, there was a moment when she seemed almost to lose focus and control and began to shovel her food and steady the tray with her other hand. As usual she claims the rest is for Bibi.



She is very boring in this video and not even super disgusting so unless you're a completionist it's probably not worth a watch.


----------



## Turd Blossom (May 29, 2019)

Wait a minute. _Both _Amberlynn and Chintal uploaded videos braying about Vitamin D and staying outside in the sun for exactly 15 minutes today. What an exceptional coincidence.

ETA: I realize her horrific mouth noises have been discussed to death, but ffs it has to take _effort _to make these gross smacking sounds. I hope her feeders enjoy it as much as Malan enjoys the "leftovers" Chantal "saved" for him. 
Maybe if you want people to think you aren't going to eat the entire serving, put your portion on a plate, you ding-dong.  

Also, is _"arbor-ehh-tum" _a Canadian pronunciation of "arboretum", or was that just Chantal _ahh-borring _the tedium of learning how to speak words she doesn't know again?


----------



## Pizza Sloth (May 29, 2019)

Becky's Cock n Balls said:


> "best authentic thai food"
> proceeds to cover in sriracha



I thought this was a joke.  She fucking did.   What a way to ruin a good curry... I hate her sing song voice and I hate when she pretends to use that tone as if she's an expert though isn't sure if people normally eat the rice with the curry in one bite.  She's trying.... if she wanted to level this up she should try to cook her own Thai red curry at home so she can learn about the food she's gorging down her face and actually realizing why adding any condiments to a cuisine already high in flavors is bastardized when sriracha is put on it, even if the curry paste is premade.

"I wonder if there's coconut milk".... she just made and posted a curry video last week. A shitty and basic one, but still a curry.. Yes, curries are usually made with coconut milk. She's trying I remind myself. This is also a dish she could do vegetarian; hard to do vegan with the fish sauce but could replace with taramin or coconut amino acids so she never really explored this in her diet and learned to cook at home. And yes, Thai basil is usually put into Thai curries.

I'd be okay if she tried to learn how to cook by mimicking youtube videos. Something to show she's trying to make food more of a hobby than just fucking eating mukbang style.  I also want to inform her it's okay to put the rice in a bowl and put the curry on top of it.  Thai places put the curry and rice in separate containers so the rice doesn't get too soggy. But meant to be eaten together.  Though hey, it wasn't Arbys I guess.

Also can't help but notice as she eats more, and about half way through the platter where most people start to slow down, she starts to pick up pace.

Then she'd know that yes, there's lemon grass, and yes that's a lime leaf, and yes there's also ginger, galangal, bamboo shoots, red peppers instead of having to pick at the bits and post clipped images of what the meal contains. Or write that down and study before making the narrative.

She may also benefit by taking a photography class instead of singing so she can learn how to make a good landscape slow shot instead of a jerky wobbly attempt to show the panoramic view. But hey, she did go outside. Oh and wants to go back to the arboretum with Peetz.. just don't piss on the paths, please.

FFS woman, stop discussing "what videos I'm going to make" when you usually don't make them. And I Can't believe she really did lose that water bottle she was so excited about.

She keeps repeating "authentic Thai".  WTF is inauthentic Thai? I know there's "Americani Chinese" which is the common staples like egg rolls, General Tso's, etc and real Chinese is more like dim sum, chicken feet, etc but why does she keep saying 'authentic'?


----------



## Strine (May 29, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> enduring her vastly-improved-after-one-vocal-coaching Screechy Shaaam Songs


It's now safe to assume this didn't happen: she said it was "tomorrow" two days ago, and it didn't get a mention on IG or in the garbage she just uploaded. You know our gorl lets every man and his dog know whenever she does anything that isn't eating in her car. She'll probably post now about how it totally did happen, because she'll have read this, but I doubt she went and I doubt yet more that she'll ever go back. You can't sing if you can't breathe from your diaphragm, and Chantal can't breathe from anywhere.

ETA: I actually think it was made up from the start. The "free first lesson" thing is a major red flag for credibility, and since she went full-blown batshit late last year she's had no qualms about making things up out of whole cloth and then being too dumb and crazy to remember what lies she told.


----------



## Phalanx (May 29, 2019)

Yeah the amber and Chantel incest is vile at this point multiple uploads correlate with ambers to the point it’s like amber is telling Chantel what she is uploading


----------



## Triggured (May 29, 2019)

The 'walk' at the beginning lol Does Chantal think waddling around for 5, or at most 10 minutes (and that's giving her a lot of credit) offsets that mukbang?


----------



## Pizza Sloth (May 29, 2019)

Yep, she's going to save the left overs for Bibi who is working night-shift as usual.. and he may not like it.  But he'll be able to eat yesterday's left overs of spicy sriracha chicken meatloaf she made yesterday. The fucking guy is working and only gets the benefit of fucking shitty leftovers of food he may or may not like. His existence with this woman seems a special kind of misery and lacking general appreciation.  Fucking learn to cook and make him decent dishes or at best get him something he enjoys if you're culinary challenged.

Pic of the 'delicious' leftover leftovers for Bibi. That asparagus looks like it was boiled beyond decency.  No Chantal, we don't want the recipe or video for this.

And yep, my guess of her trying to be a 'travel food blog' with her trying different Ottowa cuisines... she's again, trying.  She really needs to do her research first if she's going to be doing this. It's a turn off if you're eating a cuisine you know little to nothing about when ordering and eating the food then study the basics.

ETA: I Just realized these are leftovers and in a low carb format (asparagus, curried cauliflower I'm guessing and a a meatloaf) with no rice, no potato.  That would be in line with her live stream passing comment of how Bibi "ratted her out" to the nurses and doctors in the ER.   Ergo add the motto "Remember, Chantal Lies". 

As in Bitch ate a more on top of the fast food. I'm guessing she's making these kinds of regular meals then running out in secret eating the fast food shit.  Like a double eating life.  The one she puts out to those IRL and then what she shows us she eats on the internet.   Speculation but yea, what else to make of this nicely portioned and kinda balanced left over meal for bibi but she can't do on a regular basis for herself?


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (May 29, 2019)

I hadn't fully absorbed also how disrespectful it is that this unemployed idiot can't even be bothered to learn how to cook her working spouse fresh meals every day for when they come home, and instead gets a fridge full of cold half-chewed takeaway.


----------



## Strine (May 29, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> The fucking guy is working and only gets the benefit of fucking shitty leftovers of food he may or may not like.


Oh, don't worry, Bibi won't see any of that food. Chantal has admitted already that whenever she says the leftovers are for Bibi, she just eats them after the video. She then expects everyone to believe her when she tells the same lie again, because Chantal has no theory of mind and thinks she's the smartest person in the universe. Even if she did save food for Bibi, he'd probably get takeaway on the way home to avoid her garbage cooking.


----------



## PatTraverse (May 29, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Well, Zak just posted this... Chantal is at it again!  She's definitely episodic lately, isn't she!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love how Zachary is very confused about Chantal adressing things that we talked about here on the farms like the situation with her sick cat.



GuiltyAsCharged said:


> The queen of hypocrisy just copied another instagrammer’s post (a raw vegan with a lot of followers) and cropped it without giving her credit. She has no leg to stand on when it comes to copyright striking. She’s an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope she still thinks that as the doctor amputates her leg as an offering to lord beetus.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (May 29, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> I hadn't fully absorbed also how disrespectful it is that this unemployed idiot can't even be bothered to learn how to cook her working spouse fresh meals every day for when they come home, and instead gets a fridge full of cold half-chewed takeaway.



This really bothers me too.  Yet the few times the sisterlover is mentioned and has cooked, Chantal is totally dismissive and rude about it.  If you're with someone for 8 years you learn what they like to eat and you try to provide for them as a form of attention and affection especially when they work nights and can't really do things on a normal schedule and she's just fucking doing as she pleases and going on 2-3 hour MIA drives doing live streams. 

There's some videos out there where the couple makes lunches for a week for each other and some are really thoughtful and shows how much attention they put towards each other be it including a note, or a favorite dish or having something that's a bit weird but they know their partner likes it.  I would be amazed to see if she and Malan did that for a week.  He could get her bags of fast food that can't be reheated and he'd get the left overs of those meals most likely.  "Hey babe, is it good??! Isn't this what they do in anime?"


----------



## RandomLurker (May 29, 2019)

At around 3:40 in her new video she has seemingly acquired a bunch of fiber/hair in her right thumbnail.


----------



## Pumba (May 29, 2019)

This gross beast always digging into everything with her dirty hands then "saving the rest for Bibi", disgusting, atleast grab a freaking plate. 

(lol she ain't saving nothing for Bibi though)


----------



## Pizza Sloth (May 29, 2019)

RandomLurker said:


> At around 3:40 in her new video she has seemingly acquired a bunch of fiber/hair in her right thumbnail.



Mystical fiber in nail on hand first appears at 2:50.  I have a theory as to this... one is she pet Shamm and it's a cat hair or she did a quick finger comb and it's one of her grays.. her nails were done about a month ago and she's rough on them.  So if she hasn't had a fill for the nails, fibers, hairs and the likes can get caught where the filler is cracking away from the nail.  if this is true, we're going to see some of the nails falling off and her having a shit manicure as usually happens or she'll get new YouTube money soon and get another nail job.


----------



## solidus (May 29, 2019)

Thanks to @Man vs persistent rat for doing the recap. I just can’t watch her eating videos anymore unless Zachary is there to offset the vile, disgusting noises with the lols.

And I agree with those who say she could at least cook and clean while Malan is at work. Just another reason she is a vile, dumpster fire of a person.


----------



## Twinkie (May 29, 2019)

he doesn't want chantal exerting herself tho. he's sooooo worried about her


----------



## DongMiguel (May 29, 2019)

I skipped ahead like three times and within seconds of each skip, I caught her saying, "so good..." 

Bitch eats food like it's porn.


----------



## bubble tea (May 29, 2019)

DongMiguel said:


> I skipped ahead like three times and within seconds of each skip, I caught her saying, "so good..."
> 
> Bitch eats food like it's porn.



To be fair, stuffing her impossibly large maw is as close to sexual activity as she'll ever get.


----------



## GuiltyAsCharged (May 29, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Yep, she's going to save the left overs for Bibi who is working night-shift as usual.. and he may not like it.



After she said she was saving the rest for bibi she quietly chuckles to herself almost in a “yeah right” kind of way. She doesn’t even believe her own lie. 



DongMiguel said:


> I skipped ahead like three times and within seconds of each skip, I caught her saying, "so good..."



Chantal needs to watch more food network because calling a dish “so good” is about as dumb and basic as it comes when critiquing food. If she wants us to take her “reviews” seriously she needs to learn how to describe flavors better. But we all know Chantal’s pallet is as rudimentary as they come. 

also thanks Chantal for reminding us at the end to (dis)”like” your video. This one was trash.


----------



## Dafuk (May 29, 2019)

I cant get over the gluttony of it all. Just like watching the video of her sitting down eating right out of that "family sized" tin. Like bitch get a fucking plate you barnyard animal. At least try to be civilized. Serve yourself a normal portion on a regulation sized plate then put the rest away. Sifting through a double dipping into the rice blek. And sure jan, you gonna save the rest for bibi. There was like 1/5th of the container left and you had your filthy fingers in it. She probably took a shit, cane back and finished it then gorged on something else.


----------



## Painted Pig (May 30, 2019)

I'm tuning in to the manic live stream and she just said "Rina and Peetz are my only friends".  What happened to those thousands of friends she has that we just don't see on camera? 
 Also daamnn her fat hand is almost as big as her head. How is that possible?


----------



## sevynohthree (May 30, 2019)

so on her live i tried to do a "super chat" and was declined. i guess that means i was blocked? homegorl is made of glass or maybe sugar because that breaks easier than glass. all i was asking was why she talked about her health in todays video  when she said its not our business to know about her health


----------



## CHINARED (May 30, 2019)

Katie W is my favorite parody Youtuber. Heres the new one just posted of BiBi doing the Pigs makeup. 









						BIBI'S REVENGE
					

+ an ALR-size shout-out to the one and only zachary michael! check out his channel here: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCi7_FYUrdyRMgNwkWjNke9Q +find me on...




					youtu.be


----------



## Pizza Sloth (May 30, 2019)

Hanging out a t goth club, and one time and tried to fit in and a guy out of place, and name was Kerry she thought, wqas older like Jimmy Carr (again older dude) dressed well, and trying to make and truing to fit in. So she had a crush on him and the weirder the better (sounds like a Daddy issue, seriously).  So she got him to take her out, take him into a van by the river (lterally, hahaha..) she had to squat to pee, he was in his van with hard on staring at her.  With awkwardly long dick and she didn't want to touch it.

She didn't know what to expect and he was into it more even though he said he'd pull out his dick, she wasn't expecting it.

He got mad at her and drove her home.  He tried another hot chick, but no go. Looked at him like a booger, like he was a creep.  yea, um, older dudes taking teens to a isolated area in a van to a river and pulling out dicks.... she has no clue as to filtering out predators.  This is about 50 minuntes in

Doesn't undersatand if goverment cheese is a real thing. Apparently doesn' tundestand post war rations. Several people tty to educate her and she goes onto what cheese she likes for grilled cheese and returned cheese to walmart.

Tons of messaged being deleted for trolling from Joe including someone who posted about someone on Kiwi waning a shout out LOL..

She thinks she going to take her friends there one day regaring the thai food.  She wants to travel, and if rich having  a big house party and now she has some 'messed up house parties" and will need to contact old friends.

Again, she's stuck in the 90's.

FUck this. I have an actual job and need to go to bed. Fucking bitch is a 36 year old vapid 17 year old seeking validation and living on dreams.


----------



## solidus (May 30, 2019)

Highlights/lowlights of the brief period I caught of her live stream.

- Apparently sitting down, sweaty and sticking to her seat because she’s not wearing any bottoms.... eww.
- She got up, sans pants, saying: “Don’t look at my butt!”. Heehee!
- Her fridge smells of meatballs.
- She told a story about a weird guy exposing himself to her in his van. Apparently she picked him up, he drove her down to a secluded place by a river. She had to go the bathroom (because of course she has to mention it) and squatted somewhere. When she returned he had taken it out.
- She knows KarateJoe overzealously blocks people because he’s so protective of her.


----------



## Painted Pig (May 30, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> A live stream.. I'm too tired. She's exhausting... and in the "im sick and relaxing moo-moo"
> 
> She has no idea what an Amazon Wish List is... and she also realizes her concepts and execution of videos is not something she's good at. She's mostly just "heyy blahblahblah" and having what would be a 35 year old slumber party topics like big foot. Soon she'll do her classic "Let's make funny faces!"
> 
> Bitch is so stuck in the 90's and simply arrested development of someone who is 17.


well she did treat us with her Sham rendition of Free Fallin'.
"Are you beeeeez, free beeeeezin?" so you're not wrong.

edit: because I was replying to another comment about her sex life and I simply couldn't continue. Also a newishfag so I didn't know it would be part of this reply.


----------



## Who Now (May 30, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> New IG profile picture. Is that THE pink blazer?



You mean this one?


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (May 30, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> I'm not familiar with how Youtube pays.. does getting likes help her get the Youtube dollars? Because she's disabled likes along with comments... strange now she's asking.


Youtube's algorithm promotes/increases visibility of a video based on 'engagement', which is a catch-all for likes, comments, live stream donors, viewer retention, and presumably other things such as virality, jumps in subs, etc. Disabling likes and comments is one of the many reasons for the stagnation of Cooking with Jack's channel. Another channel on the wrong end of the algorithm is Mundane Matt, who is now incapable of growth and the system ignores his content. For a while dislikes were frequently stated to be considered 'engagement' too but I've never seen any proof of this. Essentially the more it is promoted in recommendations, the more chances you get for clicks which might produce ad revenue.

For a control freak who doesn't want to be reminded how much her audience dislikes her, Chantal is too juvenile to pull the ALR route of allowing all comments and dislikes to remain. This is one of the few intelligent things Amber does and I suspect it aids her in the algorithm considerably, although presumably it nowadays deprioritises mukbang/obesity content somewhat as it's controversial content, and also an oversaturated genre.


----------



## scootiepuff (May 30, 2019)

Does karatejoe just sit around waiting in anticipation of her going live? Is this his only purpose in life? Because he is always always there, no matter what time it is day or night. And then when he wants to leave he tries to get her to leave too, like her lives just can't go on without him. This guy has to be an even bigger loser than Chantal.


----------



## Not me (May 30, 2019)

fattymcbutterpants said:


> Does karatejoe just sit around waiting in anticipation of her going live? Is this his only purpose in life? Because he is always always there, no matter what time it is day or night. And then when he wants to leave he tries to get her to leave too, like her lives just can't go on without him. This guy has to be an even bigger loser than Chantal.



Plot twist: It's Peetz and yes he has nothing else in his life


----------



## Turd Blossom (May 30, 2019)

Caught the end of this livestream. That weirdo Karate Joe was not only blocking people and putting them in timeouts, but nagging the shit out of Chantal to go to bed because he's so "protective" of her. She had to _promise_ to end the stream by 3am to get him off her back, and make apologies for his overzealousness in modding. Wtf.



A few of the highlights I managed to catch:

She did go to her voice lessons - said it was mostly singing scales and figuring out her vocal range
The vocal coach is into Death Metal, according to Chantal
She will ask the coach if she can vlog a lesson
Someone thanked her for unblocking them, she declares she "doesn't know what happened" or why they were blocked. I'm guessing it was during a rage blackout
Chantal had a very fat cat named "Feberts" at one time who died young because of his obesity. I guess his food consumption was completely out of your control, dipshit. Discussed how "sad" it was to be in the room when she had to euthanize him.
Tells us she doesn't make her bed because of Bibi's work schedule. Huh. He must _always_ be in bed when she's awake and not out gorging in her car to habe this be a problem.
Has to take Grandma to an apt. tomorrow, is worried she's not going to get enough sleep because she has to film a video first. Such a hardworking, giving person our gorl is.
Sang a few bars of "Twinkle, Twinkle Little Cat". That vocal coaching is going to pay for itself, guys! HEE HEE
Says she thinks that videos make money on views, not comments or subs. I'm guessing she's not in a big hurry to film one of her low-performing creepypastas or mystery videos.
And finally, she declared that she's going to be opening up her comment section soon. Must be starving for those sweet, sweet asspats about now.


----------



## scootiepuff (May 30, 2019)

She encourages karatejoe too. When the live ended I went back and watched the first few mins and she kept complaining that he was late. Then towards the end when he kept trying to get her to end the live she apologized and told him she would send him something "extra" next time she sends him something. So she's sending him something on a regular basis. What do you guys think it is? Nudes? Weird binging fetishy shit? Special extra raunchy binges just for him?


----------



## Fatty-boom-boom (May 30, 2019)

How does she get her MODS to be there stupid O'clock in the morning for these Live streams? Does she message them and they have to fall out of bed for this waste of blubber?


----------



## CH 815 (May 30, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Chantal would smoke pot during livestreams regularly when she first started her channel.
> 
> 
> I believe the guy she got kicked out of her house for was the older guy who was verbally and physically abusive, no? The one who had a real and pregnant girlfriend, and he was just seeing Jabba on the side? He allegedly wouldn't dump either of them, and at one point invited them both over at the same time, and put porn on. Pretty sure mom's ultimatum was stop seeing that guy or move out, so she moved out. Yes, moved out to be with the abusive man with a pregnant girlfriend. I believe they went to a party once where Chantal found a child being neglected and locked in a room and she tried to kidnap it.



No, Chantal kidnapped Tattoo Bob's kid when she was seeing her French lover. I think she was still underage - or at least she was when she first started seeing his 38-year-old ass. 









						SPICY RAMEN MUKBANG | TATTOO BOB STORYTIME
					

Hey Foodie Beauties! Please help me keep making daily videos for you and receive Patron-exclusive perks like private videos just for YOU by donating as littl...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Turd Blossom (May 30, 2019)

Tfw you get AUTHENTIC Thai food.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (May 30, 2019)

Not me said:


> Plot twist: It's Peetz and yes he has nothing else in his life


I had broached that hypothesis a few pages ago. One of our fellow farmers did some sleuthing because I could have been arsed to do it myself. It is a Peetz, just not *The Peetz .  *Chantal has a type for sure.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 30, 2019)

Fatty-boom-boom said:


> How does she get her MODS to be there stupid O'clock in the morning for these Live streams? Does she message them and they have to fall out of bed for this waste of blubber?


Yes, she's mentioned either messaging KJ before she streams. Apparently he is _always _available.


----------



## PatTraverse (May 30, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Video:
> 
> Q: What do you like to do for fun?
> A: Like to see my friends, go out, go outside, go for walks, I love reading....and making videos for you guys!


Chantal could care less about going out unless it involves food in some capacity as it is the only thing she will make ANY effort for. 

The famous wedding video perfectly sums up how awkward she is in a setting that involves many people. Chantal had to sit in the front of the limousine and talk to the poor driver who clearly was not paid enough to have to deal with the beast. The rest of the evening was spent sitting down not mingling with anyone and just hoping it would all end soon so she could stuff herself with fast food.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 30, 2019)

For someone who LOVES reading she sure doesn’t seem to have that many books around. Why u lyin bish?


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 30, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> well she did treat us with her Sham rendition of Free Fallin'.
> "Are you beeeeez, free beeeeezin?" so you're not wrong.



Putting her singing lessons (aka grandma’s money) to good use!


----------



## Queen of Moderation (May 30, 2019)

PatTraverse said:


> The famous wedding video perfectly sums up how awkward she is in a setting that involves many people. Chantal had to sit in the front of the limousine and talk to the poor driver who clearly was not paid enough to have to deal with the beast.


One would think that would be a wake up call for someone. So fat that they can't sit with the rest of the party and feeling so insecure and awkward that they don't want to. Most gorls have been to weddings and bachelorette parties in limos and such. There are always a variety of body sizes and I've never seen anyone not be able to fit in the back with everyone else. That puts into perspective how gargantuan she must be in real life. If Rina ever ties the knot, she best rent out a cattle car for her bachelorette if she want Chantal to feel at ease. Plus, they can just throw some hay and wood shavings on the floor for when she has to squat and then hose it out later.


----------



## Pargon (May 30, 2019)

sevynohthree said:


> so on her live i tried to do a "super chat" and was declined. i guess that means i was blocked? homegorl is made of glass or maybe sugar because that breaks easier than glass. all i was asking was why she talked about her health in todays video  when she said its not our business to know about her health


Why on God's Earth would you try to give Chantal money and then post about it here


----------



## easyaf (May 30, 2019)

I love how she goes on an on about how she wants to go walk (because she does healthy things like that between meals haterz), despite the doc telling her not to pressure her system like that. Even when it allows her to be lazier, she can;t listen to a doctor's advice.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 30, 2019)

easyaf said:


> I love how she goes on an on about how she wants to go walk (because she does healthy things like that between meals haterz), despite the doc telling her not to pressure her system like that. Even when it allows her to be lazier, she can;t listen to a doctor's advice.


C'mon -a walk would be the healthiest thing she's done in the last couple weeks.

Her system is taking a beating with all the fast food she's been shoveling in lately.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (May 30, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Yes, she's mentioned either messaging KJ before she streams. Apparently he is _always _available.



During one of her streams a few days ago she bitched and bitched about KarateJoe not being there and how he must have missed the notification. He showed up eventually but she was clearly NOT happy that he was late.


----------



## fatfuck (May 30, 2019)

easyaf said:


> I love how she goes on an on about how she wants to go walk (because she does healthy things like that between meals haterz), despite the doc telling her not to pressure her system like that. Even when it allows her to be lazier, she can;t listen to a doctor's advice.



did the doctor also told her she has to eat more to keep her strength up while she's recovering?


----------



## easyaf (May 30, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> C'mon -a walk would be the healthiest thing she's done in the last couple weeks.
> 
> Her system is taking a beating with all the fast food she's been shoveling in lately.



Which would make it the perfect time to drop from a PE.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 30, 2019)

easyaf said:


> Which would make it the perfect time to drop from a PE.



I don't believe Chantal has a PE.
I believe she was placed on meds to prevent clots -not because she has one.
A blood clot on one's lung is very serious & frequent updates with your doctor are necessary.
The only appointment Chantal keeps is juggling which fast food place opens first.
Chantal lies.

Edit for grammar.


----------



## RemoveKebab (May 30, 2019)

Today is the day that Chantal and Peetz are filming. She originally committed to a Q&A with Peetz but then mentioned that Peetz wants to do a mook-bong.

My guess is they will film the mook-bong first so Chantal gets her endorphins and can be all giggly for the Q&A video.


----------



## IB 262 (May 30, 2019)

solidus said:


> Highlights/lowlights of the brief period I caught of her live stream.
> 
> - Apparently sitting down, sweaty and sticking to her seat because she’s not wearing any bottoms.... eww.



OMG!!! can you imagine the stench all over that apartment? You need sanitary toilet seat covers to sit anywhere in that place.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 30, 2019)

The entire apartment must smell like Taco Bell farts, sweaty ass, and dirty cat litter. There’s no way she can wash between every fat fold, especially down there. The only way she can wash her ass is letting the shit dry up and fall off as she rubs her ass on her Netflix couch. I wonder how many times she ate a piece if dried shit thinking it was bread crumbs.


----------



## Kentaro (May 30, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> The entire apartment must smell like Taco Bell farts, sweaty ass, and dirty cat litter. There’s no way she can wash between every fat fold, especially down there. The only way she can wash her ass is letting the shit dry up and fall off as she rubs her ass on her Netflix couch. I wonder how many times she ate a piece if dried shit thinking it was bread crumbs.


Thats a really disgusting tought to be honest but actually plausible. She must be really nasty from the lack of hygiene caused by her multiple fat folds and gigantic ass flaps.
I can imagine her getting really sweaty from walking to the toilet or to her car and showering once a week because its such a nuisance for her just like BIG AL.

I think im off to puke.


----------



## Princess Ariel (May 30, 2019)

AlabamaWhitman said:


> During one of her streams a few days ago she bitched and bitched about KarateJoe not being there and how he must have missed the notification. He showed up eventually but she was clearly NOT happy that he was late.



She definitely gets off on his attention. The plan is to bask in it in front of a live audience.


----------



## PerkChop (May 30, 2019)

Gastric Ghoul said:


> SPICY RAMEN MUKBANG | TATTOO BOB STORYTIME
> 
> 
> Hey Foodie Beauties! Please help me keep making daily videos for you and receive Patron-exclusive perks like private videos just for YOU by donating as littl...
> ...


I just noticed here that she's on Patreon now... Is this a new development? And who the hell is giving her money on purpose?!



easyaf said:


> I love how she goes on an on about how she wants to go walk (because she does healthy things like that between meals haterz), despite the doc telling her not to pressure her system like that. Even when it allows her to be lazier, she can;t listen to a doctor's advice.


The only reason she said this is because Big AL finally ventured out of her cave.

The symbiosis between those two has been growing lately.


----------



## GuiltyAsCharged (May 30, 2019)

ICYMI:

This community post was up for about an hour. It wasn’t well received.
It’s gone now.


----------



## thejackal (May 30, 2019)

PerkChop said:


> I just noticed here that she's on Patreon now... Is this a new development? And who the hell is giving her money on purpose?!
> 
> 
> The only reason she said this is because Big AL finally ventured out of her cave.
> ...



That's an old ass video.  Her Patreon was short lived as Youtube changed their policies (made it harder) to promote on Youtube channels.


----------



## Anna230760 (May 30, 2019)

The top 10 liked comments on her re-enabling comments post were all negative, so she's going to be fishing for some ass pats here soon. Maybe one lashing out video, and then she's about at the stage of her cycle where she'll be coming 'round to the "manic health phase."


----------



## clusterfuckk (May 30, 2019)

Anna230760 said:


> The top 10 liked comments on her re-enabling comments post were all negative, so she's going to be fishing for some ass pats here soon. Maybe one lashing out video, and then she's about at the stage of her cycle where she'll be coming 'round to the "manic health phase."


I fucking hope we get a chimp out video tonight. She’s been quiet today.


----------



## GuiltyAsCharged (May 30, 2019)

She’s getting a false sense of support from her live-streams. The participants are highly monitored by KJ and with most people lurking, of the average 200 people who view her streams, only about 10-15 people chat. 

Chantal, 54k people are watching you. Not just the ten you talk to at 3am on a weeknight (ie: real winners) 

Don’t want negative or even merely constructive comments? Stick to the imaginary bubble of dumb dumbs you’re in now. 

You will never get rid of the “hate” you will only perpetuate it. Comments off=more people joining kiwifarms, making reaction videos, and lurking your vids and streams waiting to pounce.


----------



## Dutch Courage (May 30, 2019)

Does anyone know if that is just makeup residue, or is she getting a worsening case of the beetus dark eyes?  I've noticed this on her before without makeup, but it isn't easy to see when she's in a naturally lit room.  If that is not makeup residue, it has become noticeably worse this year.


----------



## sperginity (May 30, 2019)

too bad lolcows are so dumb, you would think one of them would write some software that censors negative comments on their youtube feeds so they don't have to look at any of that shit (self restraint is out of the question, of course).


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (May 30, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> View attachment 778231View attachment 778232
> 
> Does anyone know if that is just makeup residue, or is she getting a worsening case of the beetus dark eyes?  I've noticed this on her before without makeup, but it isn't easy to see when she's in a naturally lit room.  If that is not makeup residue, it has become noticeably worse this year.


It looks like makeup residue to me. It's grey-toned and still eyeliner shaped in some areas. 

I know some eyeliner and mascara can be harder to remove than others, but it ain't that hard to clean it off.


----------



## Skin Fold Odor (May 30, 2019)

My god, her head alone is big as a boat. If she were to lose 250lbs her head would look like a Sharpei dog from the extra skin.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 30, 2019)

Hmmmm.









That’s a shitload of Photoshop. We all know her hair isn’t even thick enough to hide her FUNA (fat upper neck area).


----------



## Lunachu (May 30, 2019)

Even her philtrum is fat.


----------



## Twinkie (May 30, 2019)

pewdiepie gave our gorl a cameo in a recent video




okay in case it isn't obvious, this is a haydur edit


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 30, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> View attachment 778231View attachment 778232
> 
> Does anyone know if that is just makeup residue, or is she getting a worsening case of the beetus dark eyes?  I've noticed this on her before without makeup, but it isn't easy to see when she's in a naturally lit room.  If that is not makeup residue, it has become noticeably worse this year.



I'm guessing the residue of make-up. She's been wearing a lot lately combined with her fake hooker lashes. I'm never going to understand why make-up can't be removed entirely. Yes, some is hard to remove (especially waterproof products) but they do make special removers for that reason. And after you use make-up remover, you're supposed to actually wash your face.

But, I noticed really dark circles under Amber's eyes in her last video that I don't think are from make-up, so who knows really.
Both have abused their bodies for so long & have medical issues they keep ignoring, so it's not surprising to see discoloration, sores, bad skin & hair loss.
When some Kiwi's show comparison pictures from a year or so ago & now, both look as if they've aged a lot, both are much fatter & both look really bad. (and by bad, I mean nothing to do with weight)
It's no wonder Chantal photo shops every picture of herself.


----------



## Mr Foster (May 30, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> pewdiepie gave our gorl a cameo in a recent video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It would be pretty funny to see Jabba go after pewdiepie and then get laughed at by even more people.

Do it Jabba.



Lisa Anna said:


> Hmmmm.
> 
> View attachment 778311
> 
> ...



Also, talk about ridiculous false advertising. Does she really think she looks like the top pic?


----------



## juicywatermelon (May 30, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> pewdiepie gave our gorl a cameo in a recent video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What? The person just edited Chantal into this clip, but in the actual pewdiepie video, he doesn't even show Chantal. He's just talking about the mukbang community in general, without showing any cameos.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (May 30, 2019)

It would be incredible if Chantal went after Pewdiepie in the manic confrontational bitch state of her cycle. During the phase when she acts out impulsively and with total abandon. Rage and regret. His audience would savage her on a level that she isn't prepared for.  There is always hope.


----------



## Twinkie (May 30, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> I'm guessing the residue of make-up. She's been wearing a lot lately combined with her fake hooker lashes. I'm never going to understand why make-up can't be removed entirely. Yes, some is hard to remove (especially waterproof products) but they do make special removers for that reason. And after you use make-up remover, you're supposed to actually wash your face.



sorry but she needs to conserve that energy for eating


----------



## simulated goat (May 30, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> View attachment 778231View attachment 778232
> 
> Does anyone know if that is just makeup residue, or is she getting a worsening case of the beetus dark eyes?  I've noticed this on her before without makeup, but it isn't easy to see when she's in a naturally lit room.  If that is not makeup residue, it has become noticeably worse this year.


I think it may be makeup. However, she is up at 3 AM eating in her car. That shit will give you dark circles in no time even if you are healthy.


----------



## Citroen (May 30, 2019)

Some have speculated that Chantal lied about the PE because her behavior doesn't convey that she has a life-threatening condition, certainly possible. But I think the PE is real and that Chantal is just literally that insane, so insane she would go on a gorging spree to all these fast-food places knowing that her health is in dire shape. I'm curious how long until we switch gear to the woowoo cure part of the cycle, even Chantal can only handle the dissonance of her actions for so long; she has to justify it to herself by believing she will reverse the damage on her next diet.


----------



## Turd Blossom (May 30, 2019)

So I'm watching last night's livestream to catch the beginning. After making it through the endless weird sultry giggles after _every_ sentence, peppered with horrific ear-piercing shrieks about Shaam beezin', someone asked her if she's ever gotten hair extensions. 

This made her inexplicably launch into a story about about the shitty extensions she received once and how it was a terrible experience because the stylist's nephew was "super aggressive" and relentless in pursuing her. And of course she got harrassed by the stylist for not reciprocating his very strong feelings for her. (She mentioned she thought she had done a storytime vid about this, anyone remember which one?)

Poor Chantal, no wonder she never leaves the house. Imagine having to navigate a world where every man who comes into contact with you is overcome by desire. 

Amberlynn sadly has this same problem. It's probably a good thing they live so far apart: imagine the mayhem they would create if they were to go out in public together! Men lined up, throwing their boxer shorts at our gorls, begging for these irresistible women to bear their children!


----------



## GuiltyAsCharged (May 30, 2019)

I haven’t watched yet but....






Her appetite is literally insatiable.  Do we know if she is still on that anti depressant that causes increased appetite and weight gain? because this is unreal....


----------



## ObeseScreamingBlackMan (May 30, 2019)

I closed it after 30 seconds.  Couldn’t stand Peetz’s autism or Chantal’s everything.


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (May 30, 2019)

Peetz is the Becky to Chantal’s Amberlynn. He is soooooo boring!!!


----------



## Dutch Courage (May 30, 2019)

I notice she decided not to open comments after all...






Incidentally, both admit to not showering today.  Notice the stain on her blouse; she dropped some mayonnaise/ketchup mixture on there.  Let's see if it is still there the next time she wears that stupid polka dot dress...


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (May 30, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> I notice she decided not to open comments after all...


What do you mean? She deleted the community post, therefore it never happened. It's like magic.


----------



## PerkChop (May 30, 2019)

Birthday Dickpunch said:


> What do you mean? She deleted the community post, therefore it never happened. It's like magic.


What never happened?


----------



## Gawdamit (May 30, 2019)

I cannot believe how fast she ate those burger and fries. Those were huge servings


----------



## CH 815 (May 30, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> I notice she decided not to open comments after all...
> 
> View attachment 778890
> 
> Incidentally, both admit to not showering today.  Notice the stain on her blouse; she dropped some mayonnaise/ketchup mixture on there.  Let's see if it is still there the next time she wears that stupid polka dot dress...



Thanks for letting us know that you didn't shower today guys, it really helps draw the viewer in the ambiance. 

Also I'm dying at Peetz bragging that he's into "Indie" music. "If you've heard of it, it's too mainstream." These two are soul mates. They have never left high school and they never will. They even love stinking up cars together. 

---

Sometimes I wonder if Chantal would be with Bibi or Peetz if they were 400 pounds too. If BiBi left her - would she date a guy her size or would she shudder at the thought? I have a feeling she would feel that she's above dating a version of herself.


----------



## Strine (May 30, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> So I'm watching last night's livestream to catch the beginning. After making it through the endless weird sultry giggles after _every_ sentence, peppered with horrific ear-piercing shrieks about Shaam beezin', someone asked her if she's ever gotten hair extensions.
> 
> This made her inexplicably launch into a story about about the shitty extensions she received once and how it was a terrible experience because the stylist's nephew was "super aggressive" and relentless in pursuing her. And of course she got harrassed by the stylist for not reciprocating his very strong feelings for her. (She mentioned she thought she had done a storytime vid about this, anyone remember which one?)
> 
> ...


I feel sad for the MEN! These poor undocumented and unsubstantiated characters in suspiciously inconsistent anecdotes from a clinically insane fatty seem to be consistently afflicted by a frenzy of arousal whenever they glimpse so much as a few deli sausages with glitter nails daintily mashing all-caps tirades into a phone, or hear the faintest "TEE HEE" echoing through a parking lot at 5am, or perhaps smell the bewitching redolence of yeast, cat piss and despair that heralds the presence of this Rubenesque goddess! 

Imagine the poor man who stops at the lights, looks to his right, and sees her - this queen of the night, clad in her most sumptuous muumuu, her allure unmarred (perhaps enhanced) by the gravy in her hair. If she gave him her effortlessly arresting "Theda Bara after the accident" moonface, the blood would rush to his groin so fast he'd pass out on the steering wheel and probably get arrested. Breaks my heart!


----------



## skinnybitch (May 30, 2019)

Gastric Ghoul said:


> Thanks for letting us know that you didn't shower today guys, it really helps draw the viewer in the ambiance.
> 
> Also I'm dying at Peetz bragging that he's into "Indie" music. "If you've heard of it, it's too mainstream." These two are soul mates. They have never left high school and they never will. They even love stinking up cars together.
> 
> ...


She will definitely see a 400 pound guy as "lazy" and "gross" and totally not her type. We all know if she had the option, Chantal would jump on a 6'5 muscular Chris Evens if she got the chance. Alas, the arby's would have to do.


----------



## PatTraverse (May 30, 2019)

letericajones said:


> If Chantal wants to commit to mukbangs then step it up gorl. It’s so easy to go grab fast food and chow down with your steering wheel tray. Order one of those 15 lb pound lobsters, eat a live octopus, gnaw on some honeycomb. C’mon! Those spicy noodles were so cliche. Even when it comes to mukbangs she can barely put in any effort.


Chantal has never done a single mukbang in her sad and lonely life. Filming herself eating a fraction of what she eats normally in a day is not a mukbang. It is not a special moment or an event, it is her daily routine. It is the equivalent of someone filming their daily commute and calling it an "adventure". Just bottom of the barrel content that as Chantal would say to sound smart; appeals to the lowest common denominator.


----------



## e-gf (May 31, 2019)

At the end of the recent video she says she's not emotionally ready to have the comments enabled on her videos. But she deletes/blocks probably 90% of comments. Either enable them and leave them alone or disable them you fucking baby.


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (May 31, 2019)

PerkChop said:


> What never happened?


Exactly.


----------



## GuiltyAsCharged (May 31, 2019)

It seems in this video she was able to eat more like she probably “normally” eats because James was doing most of the talking. So she could really be in the zone. At one point her face got pretty flushed from eating so much so fast. 

And then when she was done she deep throated each finger one by one. 


Spoiler: Horrifying 









Also, Chanty has no neck anymore. Just a face floating in a sea of tissue. 

That “scale review” is going to be pointless (maxes out at 400) but hilarious. 

“tHis iS wORkinG fOR mE. I’m pReTty sUre I’vE loSt wEiGht!”


----------



## Triggured (May 31, 2019)

Her "hey guys hey!" that is so full of life and energy and excitement lol When does she ever have this much energy unless she's slobbering down fast food? She wasn't even that excited for the Thai which makes me think that it's truly burgers, fries, etc that gets her fucking _going_. Also Peetz commenting that we can see him now; does he read here and notice the feedback?


----------



## ricecake (May 31, 2019)

She has ketchup on her second chin through most of the video. 

Nice.


----------



## DongMiguel (May 31, 2019)

I like how she gets food on her fucking third chin and just leaves it there.


----------



## Twinkie (May 31, 2019)

i love it when fat pigs wear polka dots


----------



## skinnybitch (May 31, 2019)

Godamn it, she's fucking brutal to peetz. I wish he didn't wear his 90s villain sunglasses so we can see the sadness in his eyes as they were talking about the marriage proposal and what they did with the rings. At one point, peetz said that fat girls would gravitate towards him and Chantal said "It's because we have low standards". She implied it as a joke but fuck man, poor peetz. And then Chantal straight up implied he was ugly but he had a "nice" personality which she would describe as weird.

Edit: Peetz mentioned he's in therapy for depression. Come on man get out of this toxic relationship with Chantal.


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (May 31, 2019)

skinnybitch said:


> Godamn it, she's fucking brutal to peetz. I wish he didn't wear his 90s villain sunglasses so we can see the sadness in his eyes as they were talking about the marriage proposal and what they did with the rings. At one point, peetz said that fat girls would gravitate towards him and Chantal said "It's because we have low standards". She implied it as a joke but fuck man, poor peetz. And then Chantal straight up implied he was ugly but he had a "nice" personality which she would describe as weird.
> 
> Edit: Peetz mentioned he's in therapy for depression. Come on man get out of this toxic relationship with Chantal.


I will not be surprised if dude snaps and just starts stabbing her one of these days. He's depressed and one of his few (only?) friends cheated on him and even now won't stop insulting and belittling him every chance she gets. He deserves better than this.

Here's hoping he goes off on her someday during a Livestream (so she can't edit it out) and lays into her for being such a nasty cunt.


----------



## fatfuck (May 31, 2019)

these two characters are something for sure. they are a perfect match with their shhh and wooo ticks.


----------



## CHINARED (May 31, 2019)

Just watching her last nights live. At appx. 39:10 she admits she doesn't pay for her utilities. I think she made a mistake saying that but its too late now. This PROVES shes getting some type of government assistance & with the building shes living in. Here in the States the only way to avoid paying utilities is by living in government housing & getting supplements. I knew she was on welfare!
And that muckbang tonight was so disgusting. Scooping tons of mayonnaise on her fries. Like I always said, no eating disorders shes just a fat fuckn pig!


----------



## CH 815 (May 31, 2019)

Birthday Dickpunch said:


> I will not be surprised if dude snaps and just starts stabbing her one of these days. He's depressed and one of his few (only?) friends cheated on him and even now won't stop insulting and belittling him every chance she gets. He deserves better than this.
> 
> Here's hoping he goes off on her someday during a Livestream (so she can't edit it out) and lays into her for being such a nasty cunt.



I agree - I warmed up to Peetz as the video progressed. She treated him like dirt and he's her only friend. Her own boyfriend doesn't even hold conversations with her. Peetz is a good companion to her still even after she cheated on him and she's got to belittle him in front of thousands  of people all the while knowing that he's depressed and part of why he's depressed is because he feels socially rejected. As much as I enjoy his part of this little reality series, I hope he finds a new friend who will treat him with dignity. He needs to find a nice girl who like anime and feminist bands, who only eats a human amount of cheeseburgers and will cuddle with him all day. Cheezus.


----------



## Twinkie (May 31, 2019)

Not saying she isn't on welfare, but some rental agreements do include utilities.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (May 31, 2019)

With what a sad excuse-maker she is, I'd consider it surprising that she hasn't leaked what condition can explain away her situation and the welfare it would implicitly warrant. She especially likes denying there is anything wrong because she's so scared of surgery. If she was on welfare it'd be for something tangibly health-related, so I'd expect her to be abusing unemployment benefit at most, which along with YT and Bibi is definitely comfortably livable. Does any Canadian know if there's a restriction on how long you can be on unemployment?

Disability is a question of when rather than if, however, and she's going to end up on it regardless at some point as each year that goes by at this weight makes her less and less capable of doing anything.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (May 31, 2019)

CHINARED said:


> Just watching her last nights live. At appx. 39:10 she admits she doesn't pay for her utilities. I think she made a mistake saying that but its too late now. This PROVES shes getting some type of government assistance & with the building shes living in. Here in the States the only way to avoid paying utilities is by living in government housing & getting supplements. I knew she was on welfare!



In some regular apartment buildings, electicity and water are included in the rent. If you have an air conditioner (or are dumb enough to tell the Superintendant, or put it in the window instead of using a hose out to the veranda where it's not visible from street level) you have a monthly surcharge.


----------



## weaselhat (May 31, 2019)

fattymcbutterpants said:


> She encourages karatejoe too. When the live ended I went back and watched the first few mins and she kept complaining that he was late. Then towards the end when he kept trying to get her to end the live she apologized and told him she would send him something "extra" next time she sends him something. So she's sending him something on a regular basis. What do you guys think it is? Nudes? Weird binging fetishy shit? Special extra raunchy binges just for him?


He’s probably one of her feeders she sends special videos to that  would make a normal person vomit. Honestly, isn’t how she supports herself obvious. By now?  She can turn off her comments because she is sending food porn to her feeders for money. YouTube is just how she advertises. Why do u think she does all that gross shit?


----------



## phatbabezzz (May 31, 2019)

weaselhat said:


> He’s probably one of her feeders she sends special videos to that we would make a normal person vomit. Honestly, isn’t how she supports herself obvious. By now?  She can turn off her comments because she is sending food porn to her feeders for money. YouTube is just how she advertises. Why do u think she does all that gross shit?




Yep, definitely. The difference between, for example, Amberlynn and Chantal is that they both think they're better looking than they are and that everyone wants them BUT!! While Amberlynn is stuck in high school and thinks that she's "soo cuuuute", Chantal actually believes she's sexy as heck. That's why I doubt that Amber would ever sell videos of herself stuffing her face, but Chantal would do in a heartbeat. She thinks that the men buying the (her) videos are jerking off to HER, when they're actually jerking off to any land whale eating tons of food.


----------



## Igotdigusted (May 31, 2019)

James and Bloopie I don’t wanna burst your bubble but liking burgers and fries doesn’t make you picky. It is the equivalent of using your insides as a trashcan...

Very cringy video that Q&A..... James is a bloody weirdo. Blobs gravitate towards him because they have low standards indeed, but surprisingly his standards are even lower judging from the cunty blob that is hoovering in fries beside him.


----------



## 8008135 (May 31, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> Does any Canadian know if there's a restriction on how long you can be on unemployment?



"You can receive EI (Employment Insurance, i.e. unemployment) from *14 weeks up to a maximum of 45 weeks*, depending on  the unemployment rate in your region (*max 36 weeks in Ottawa, 38 in Toronto*) at the time of filing your claim and the amount of  insurable hours you have accumulated in the last 52 weeks or since your last  claim, whichever is shorter."

The longer you've worked and the more you're earned (and thus paid into the EI program), the more you'll be able to receive, to about a maximum of 55% of your previous earnings.

Unless she's worked a long time (5+ years) in a decent paying job, her benefits will be minimal. Oh, and they're taxable, too. Womp-womp.


----------



## solidus (May 31, 2019)

Is any welfare affected by income she’s legitimately earning from YouTube? 
(Her feeder porn is obviously harder to trace)

I.E. is there rules against double dipping?


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 31, 2019)

Canadian Gorl is on a massive fast food high. Can’t wait for the meltdown after she eventually weighs herself. It’s gonna be glorious.



skinnybitch said:


> Godamn it, she's fucking brutal to peetz. I wish he didn't wear his 90s villain sunglasses so we can see the sadness in his eyes as they were talking about the marriage proposal and what they did with the rings. At one point, peetz said that fat girls would gravitate towards him and Chantal said "It's because we have low standards". She implied it as a joke but fuck man, poor peetz. And then Chantal straight up implied he was ugly but he had a "nice" personality which she would describe as weird.
> 
> Edit: Peetz mentioned he's in therapy for depression. Come on man get out of this toxic relationship with Chantal.



She love putting down people she perceives as lesser than her. It’s her way of making herself feel better about her crappy situation. “See! Some people have it worse than me! Heeheehee”

Peetz is Chantal’s Becky, a socially inept, unattractive, unsuccessful sidekick to boost their egos. Their love of putting others down is also the reason why Amber loves flashing her money in front of her impoverished acquaintances and why she will never move out of her crappy neighborhood. She loves being the queen of the dumpster just as much as Chantal loves being coveted by poor Peetz. 

If Chantal made Amber’s youtube money, she’d been absolutely insufferable.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 31, 2019)

solidus said:


> Is any welfare affected by income she’s legitimately earning from YouTube?
> (Her feeder porn is obviously harder to trace)
> 
> I.E. is there rules against double dipping?



In Canada, rather you’re on welfare or disability, you can earn an extra income, something along 800-1000$ per month. You can have a parttime job, but most people will instead sell some jewelry they are making at home, or paintings, or babysit some kids, have an Etsy or Depop store, etc. because it’s harder to trace.

That income must be declared and is taxable, and any extra to the permitted amount will be deducted from the money received from the government. If for example you are allowed an extra 1000$ per month and you declare 1500$, your welfare well be cut by 500$ the following month, etc.

If you don’t declare the extra money, that’s fraud and you can have a criminal record and even do jail time in certain cases.

I wonder if Chantal declares her feeders money? Hmmmm.


----------



## CHINARED (May 31, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Not saying she isn't on welfare, but some rental agreements do include utilities.


Wow not doubting you but this is a first for me. Never ever here in NYC. I wish bc in the Summer w.A.C. my electricity is brutal.


----------



## Dutch Courage (May 31, 2019)

CHINARED said:


> Wow not doubting you but this is a first for me. Never ever here in NYC. I wish bc in the Summer w.A.C. my electricity is brutal.



In California, free utilities usually indicates an illegal subdivision of a property.  A home zoned for one family may be illegally converted into two (or more) homes.  Since the alteration is illegal, there is no separate address for the new unit.  So, utility companies do not install separate meters.  I have never seen a legitimate apartment with an actual address offer free anything, except sometimes WiFi.

She does not appear to be living in an illegally subdivided apartment, so it would seem to me that she is getting some form of assistance.  However, it is Canada; who knows what happens there?


----------



## Citroen (May 31, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> In California, free utilities usually indicates an illegal subdivision of a property.  A home zoned for one family may be illegally converted into two (or more) homes.  Since the alteration is illegal, there is no separate address for the new unit.  So, utility companies do not install separate meters.  I have never seen a legitimate apartment with an actual address offer free anything, except sometimes WiFi.
> 
> She does not appear to be living in an illegally subdivided apartment, so it would seem to me that she is getting some form of assistance.  However, it is Canada; who knows what happens there?



An apartment covering utilities is very common in Canada, it's not a sign of welfare or anything like that. If I have to think about it probably came about because most provinces run on hydroelectricity and Canada has some of the cheapest electricity in the world, we produce so much electricity there's a surplus every year that we can't sell. On top of that water is very cheap as well. It's a double-whammy from having the world's biggest reserves of fresh water.


----------



## Who Now (May 31, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Not saying she isn't on welfare, but some rental agreements do include utilities.



Maybe Grandma pays her bills. I'm sure she is getting something on a regular basis from her for taking her to the market or wherever


----------



## CaptHamPlanet (May 31, 2019)

She can live in social housing which is geared towards income. Not sure if they cover any part of your utilities but maybe, especially if she lives in a building with common utilities like water and heating.


----------



## 8008135 (May 31, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> In California, free utilities usually indicates an illegal subdivision of a property.  A home zoned for one family may be illegally converted into two (or more) homes.  Since the alteration is illegal, there is no separate address for the new unit.  So, utility companies do not install separate meters.  I have never seen a legitimate apartment with an actual address offer free anything, except sometimes WiFi.
> 
> She does not appear to be living in an illegally subdivided apartment, so it would seem to me that she is getting some form of assistance.  However, it is Canada; who knows what happens there?



Inclusive utilities are not some magical, unheard of thing; the rest of the world doesn't play by what's typical in California.  Rent including utilities can be common in smaller towns and is entirely landlord dependant. It's definitely not typical, but it's certainly a (very legal) thing in Canada.


----------



## Dutch Courage (May 31, 2019)

CaptHamPlanet said:


> She can live in social housing which is geared towards income. Not sure if they cover any part of your utilities but maybe, especially if she lives in a building with common utilities like water and heating.



I think it has been established in the past (not sure when, by whom, or how accurate it was) that she_ is _living in some kind of social housing, located in the shabbier part of town.  Maybe I am mistaken, but somewhere in this thread, a few hundred pages back or so, there was discussion about it after she let something slip out.

If that were the case, would pulling in an extra $20-$25K US affect her eligibility for such housing?  In the US, it absolutely would; she'd probably lose all forms of assistance from the government at that income level, since she has no kids.  However, as Canada is a lot more generous in how it spends tax money, maybe their cut-off for assistance is higher?



8008135 said:


> Inclusive utilities are not some magical, unheard of thing. They're certainly not as common as utilities which are required as seperate from the lease, but it's a thing. More common in small towns and entirely landlord dependant, but definitely a thing.



Not denying they are, but in places like New York City and Los Angeles, they are usually a sign of some kind of illegal subdivision going on.

edit: confusing double negative


----------



## pinkbutterfly (May 31, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> I think it has been established in the past (not sure when, by whom, or how accurate it was) that she_ is _living in some kind of social housing, located in the shabbier part of town. Maybe I am mistaken, but somewhere in this thread, a few hundred pages back or so, there was discussion about it after she let something slip out.


There's some stuff on 811-813 about the area she lives in if that's what you mean - not sure if anything concrete was established re. social housing.


----------



## Fatty-boom-boom (May 31, 2019)

It's not a Mukbang it's a BINGE.. She barley listens to Peetz as she's too busy shoving 4 fries plus into her mouth then her burger at lightning speed!!! Doesn't even look at him once, every glance is at the food and to see if anyone is watching her.

LOL at the shout out to her EX personal trainer.. fucking slob.

She'd never let James date anyone, she'd split them up as she's jealous and wants her to be the only one. (Even though everyman who passes her eye fucks this beautiful beast)

Plus how the hell can she have sex? She can barely adjust herself in her clown car, she's so past sex as she's too obese.  I'd love to see her get out of bed in the morning without her prizing stick.

Can't wait for the review of the new scale on all the progress she has made with her IF and fast food on the hour.



pinkbutterfly said:


> There's some stuff on 811-813 about the area she lives in if that's what you mean - not sure if anything concrete was established re. social housing.



I reckon she was on some kind of disability in the past, she talks about her mental health and I reckon she was housed in social housing while being on benefits. I think her Mother found it for her and then she met Bibi.


----------



## Beluga (May 31, 2019)

She's now got so much fat on her chin and the nape of her neck that her head is perpetually stuck outwards. Maybe her nose is subconsciously trying to strain away as much as possible from the stench of her asshole.

The more the days pass, the more her body reflects the absolutely foul nature of her personality. It's kind of beautiful, in an Islamic kind of way.

I'm also looking forward to the summer and see what content she's gonna give us. Summer/bikini look book a là Anna thunder thighs when?

Edit: grammar


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 31, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> Canadian Gorl is on a massive fast food high. Can’t wait for the meltdown after she eventually weighs herself. It’s gonna be glorious.



Don't expect much. Every scale she has is either broken or only weighs up to 400 pounds. Chantal has been over the limit for months now.
She is stuck on 366 to 378 pounds & has been claiming this weight while we can clearly see she is much fatter than last year when she was in that weight zone.
And, Chantal lies, so we'll never see her real weight.

On the utilities included thing -in NJ most places that include utilities are when you either rent a house or an apartment in a house.
Once in a while as a bonus for signing a rental agreement, an apartment complex may include (pay for) your utilities for the first year, but this is rare.
I like Chantal's live streams, as she often says things that contradict what she's said in the past.

Didn't watch her latest eating adventure, so thank you to those who recapped.
I'm still amazed that this 35 year old 400+ pound land whale is eating herself to death -on camera.


----------



## sgtpepper (May 31, 2019)

Fatty-boom-boom said:


> It's not a Mukbang it's a BINGE.. She barley listens to Peetz as she's too busy shoving 4 fries plus into her mouth then her burger at lightning speed!!! Doesn't even look at him once, every glance is at the food and to see if anyone is watching her.
> 
> LOL at the shout out to her EX personal trainer.. fucking slob.
> 
> ...



The speed in which she shoved fries into her mouth WHILE talking is record breaking. Every other word a fry was being devoured and her fingers were sucked. Sooo gross. This isn't a mukbang. That requires some sort of class and true setup. These fatties think they can just eat shit food in their car and call it a mukbang so they can get paid for doing the only thing they love. If they watched real mukbangs they would see the difference. 

Stephanie Soo does large quantities of different types of food. It is totally gluttonous but at least she is making food at home and gives great explanations on the flavors and textures. Chantal tries to make McDonalds sound gourmet. 

Lastly, that shoutout at the personal trainer is horrifying. What a slap in the face to promote a trainer while you just shoveled that greasy burger and fries and proceeded to blow your snotty nose on camera. She has no awareness at all if she thinks that shoutout was appropriate.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 31, 2019)

In Canada it’s common to have utilities included with the rental. Beside your tv/phone/internet bill, you don’t pay much.

For example, where I live in the Montréal area I pay part of the electricity bill (lights, pc and oven/fridge) but the heating and hot water are included in the rent. Water isn’t paid per usage, it’s just a fixed price per year so it’s divided in 12 and included in the rent as well.

So basically I pay 30$ of electricity per month and that’s it for my utilities fees. It’s most likely more or less the same for our gorl... but since she has all the money in the world to buy 45$ water bottles, 300$ of Torrid muumuus and 200$ of poor hairstyle, yet NONE for bbJunes rotting teeth... I bet she doesn’t have money for her utilities either so it’s all on Bibi or grandma.




Dutch Courage said:


> I think it has been established in the past (not sure when, by whom, or how accurate it was) that she_ is _living in some kind of social housing, located in the shabbier part of town.  (...)
> 
> If that were the case, would pulling in an extra $20-$25K US affect her eligibility for such housing?



Yes.

She wouldn’t be eligible and would lose her welfare as well. You have to earn less than $13k CDN to be on welfare.


----------



## skinnybitch (May 31, 2019)

Birthday Dickpunch said:


> I will not be surprised if dude snaps and just starts stabbing her one of these days. He's depressed and one of his few (only?) friends cheated on him and even now won't stop insulting and belittling him every chance she gets. He deserves better than this.
> 
> Here's hoping he goes off on her someday during a Livestream (so she can't edit it out) and lays into her for being such a nasty cunt.


I think Peetz is too pathetic to muster up the courage to do that. If anything, he might just kill himself if it gets really bad. At first I really didn't like Peetz but I'm really starting to like him. He's a little autistic but hes a functioning human being with a job, and seems to have a good heart. Not to mention hes in therapy so he's trying to better himself in someway, which is speaking loads in comparison to Chantal. Peetz, don't kill yourself


----------



## Madam Spergwell (May 31, 2019)

Mayonnaise on fries can be delicious, but somehow watching her drag each fry through that cup of mayo with her blubbery fingers made me want to gag. I kept imagining it was a little cup full of lard that was scraped from her clogged arteries.


----------



## simulated goat (May 31, 2019)

Quick apartment building sperge: It often depends on the age of the building, some older ones have a single supply from which all the apartments are run, so if she is in  a pre sixties building there is a possibility of that kind of set up. And you do pay utilities, it's just lumped in with the rent.


----------



## RemoveKebab (May 31, 2019)

If you told me to describe what I picture an Antifa LARPing faggot looks like, I would describe Peetz to a T.


----------



## fatfuck (May 31, 2019)

nobody is stupid enough to believe that she doesn't know her real weight. isn't she on blood thinners? unless that was a lie (which wouldn't surprise me), that kind of medicine is usually heavily related to weight.

she visited the ER multiple times this year so it would be highly unlikely that they never checked her BP/weighted her. personally i think she doesn't want to reveal it because that's the only card she has left. if you listen carefully when she rants, she always refers to other mukbangers that she watches as fatter or much heavier than she is.

even when she tries to be honest she still lies. it's weird that she has no shame about almost anything unless it is about her weight or her imaginary relationship with her senegalese dark lover.

and whoever said that chantal would sabotage peetz relationship is 100% right. in an older video she mentioned that peetz found someone and is going on a date but nothing really came out of it afaik. if it did she'd get jealous and try to ruin it because peetz and to some extend rina are her only two friends and from the two peetz will probably take so much more shit from her than rina would.

i really do hope peetz finds someone that is skinny and won't take shit from this fat slob and will make him see how horrible she is for him. i mean the guy literally has zero confidence because he gets treated like shit and mocked in pretty much every video he appears but still puts up with it. now we find out he's depressed and visiting a therapist and he's still around her. good lord he has to grow some balls.


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (May 31, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> i really do hope peetz finds someone that is skinny and won't take shit from this fat slob and will make him see how horrible she is for him. i mean the guy literally has zero confidence because he gets treated like shit and mocked in pretty much every video he appears but still puts up with it. now we find out he's depressed and visiting a therapist and he's still around her. good lord he has to grow some balls.



Agree 110% but he is the one that has to tell her to go fuck herself. You and I cannot do it for him. He keeps putting himself in her orbit. Someone like Charlie has to tell Ira here to take up boxing or something. What should happen is he keeps in her orbit but starts making the snidest remarks and wittiest comebacks untill she cannot take it any longer.


----------



## GuiltyAsCharged (May 31, 2019)

Not a lot of posts about her live stream here. It’s 3 hours long but there’s some crazy shit in there. 

The most shocking thing I noticed was towards the end, she said that *sometimes she eats so much before bed that she wakes up choking on her own vomit! *And she was talking to the chat like that was totally normal. 

Yesterday’s video was crazy. She’s growing at such an alarming rate. You can really see it in her face. Even from just a week ago... her face is disappearing. 

RE: the scale review: I have a feeling we will never see it. She will step on it, it will read “err” and she will tell the company it’s broken and she can’t do the review. 

She hasn’t done a single non-foodcentric video that she keeps promising. No torrid haul, no elf full face review, not even the mystery bullshit. She just binges in front of the camera. That’s it. She sure is raking in the views though. 

I’m curious what’s going to happen next... a few possibilities... it really depends on what medical stuff is true... I’m assuming she took herself out of the queue for the ED treatment. What medication is she on? If she’s still on that antidepressant that increases appetite/weight, she will probably continue this “eating show” bs for longer than usual. 

I’m sure a new health kick will come (she still very much has her finger on the pulse of new age pseudoscience based on who she follows on IG) but I don’t think it will be any time soon.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 31, 2019)

I really, really love the recent reveal that James didn't want any kind of relationship with Jabba for the longest time. He was fine with FWB, but did not want to date her. She said she had to convince him to date her, and did so with, "We live together and are making plans for the future, so why don't we just date?" How very romantic. I think Chantal was the one who pushed them living together also.

Imagine having someone you routinely put down to thousands of people, freely admit you enjoyed cheating on, and basically confessed that you had to rope into dating you. But she's still so insecure and stupid that she can't deal with her audience liking him, and so frequently brings up the fact that no one was interested in him in high school and that he was a social outcast. She even got his number under a false pretense, by claiming it was for her friend. The biggest loser in school, who no one wanted to date, wouldn't even give her his number so she had to lie in order to get it. Then, years later after working together, she convinced him to be her roommate. He still wanted nothing to do with her romantically, so she had to plead her case to convince him to finally date her. They told us that she dated complete losers in an attempt to try to make him jealous, but that he just pitied her because of it.

Sort of a weird juxtaposition, isn't it Chantal? Men in parking lots and restaurants can't tear themselves away from staring at you. Fast food workers develop crushes on you instantly. As a teen, every man over 40 just couldn't help but secretly have sex with you once or twice. You are unable to go to a slaughterhouse petting zoo without being asked on a date. Yet, strangely, you were only able to wrangle the most loserly of the losers in high school. Secret pacts for sex behind the dumpster at the craft store. Literal years spent trying to manipulate and convince James to date you. Yet you feel the need to constantly point out what a loser he was. Well, what does that make you?

What a strange, strange dichotomy. All of the people we never see, all of the stories we hear - those people are burning with desire for you. Anyone who actually exists, though, they wanted absolutely nothing to do with you until you manipulated them enough that they surrendered into dating you. And even then, they wouldn't fuck you.


----------



## JustSomeRando (May 31, 2019)

I remember in her cooking video with Bibi there was a moment where he actually started to  speak to her and he would have been willing to be engaged in conversation. Chantal wouldn't even look at him she just had her eyes fixed on the plate. In this video with Peetz he tries to draw her into a conversation and she has her face buried in a burger totally blanking him. She has zero idea about what is happening in the real world or other peoples lives. Her every waking thought really is only about  food and her gross digestive system.


----------



## Beluga (May 31, 2019)

I'm watching back the two streams our errverrlord did about this landwhale. You can clearly see a huge difference between her now and not even 6 months ago. I don't know whether to be depressed, impressed or just revolted.

I'll settle for all three of them.


----------



## PerkChop (May 31, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Not saying she isn't on welfare, but some rental agreements do include utilities.


Agreed, where I am all apartments include heat and water, and although it's less common, there are a handful that also include power.


----------



## Igotdigusted (May 31, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> I really, really love the recent reveal that James didn't want any kind of relationship with Jabba for the longest time. He was fine with FWB, but did not want to date her. She said she had to convince him to date her, and did so with, "We live together and are making plans for the future, so why don't we just date?" How very romantic. I think Chantal was the one who pushed them living together also.
> 
> Imagine having someone you routinely put down to thousands of people, freely admit you enjoyed cheating on, and basically confessed that you had to rope into dating you. But she's still so insecure and stupid that she can't deal with her audience liking him, and so frequently brings up the fact that no one was interested in him in high school and that he was a social outcast. She even got his number under a false pretense, by claiming it was for her friend. The biggest loser in school, who no one wanted to date, wouldn't even give her his number so she had to lie in order to get it. Then, years later after working together, she convinced him to be her roommate. He still wanted nothing to do with her romantically, so she had to plead her case to convince him to finally date her. They told us that she dated complete losers in an attempt to try to make him jealous, but that he just pitied her because of it.
> 
> ...



Very good analysis....so what does that say about Bibi then....hmmmm?


----------



## PatTraverse (May 31, 2019)

GuiltyAsCharged said:


> Not a lot of posts about her live stream here. It’s 3 hours long but there’s some crazy shit in there.
> 
> The most shocking thing I noticed was towards the end, she said that *sometimes she eats so much before bed that she wakes up choking on her own vomit! *And she was talking to the chat like that was totally normal.
> 
> ...


Chantal has been fat her whole life so i do not think she has ever know what normal means. This is what happens to the morbidly obese. They gradually get fatter and the human body is built to try and adapt itself to every situation so they never notice how crippled they truly are. Abnormal situations are either believed to be normal, are ignored or rationalized to an absurd degree.

I would love to put Chantal in a nice healthy body for just a day so she could see and feel the difference. It would make for some crazy break downs after she was forced to return to her grostesque flesh prison to our benefit.


----------



## January Cyst (May 31, 2019)

Spoiler: Come to me


----------



## Pargon (May 31, 2019)

Igotdigusted said:


> Very good analysis....so what does that say about Bibi then....hmmmm?


It says, "I only ever have to come up with half rent every month and in two more years I'm putting a down payment on a house and lighting a match on my way out the door".


----------



## fattie_boom_boom (May 31, 2019)

Beluga said:


> I'm watching back the two streams our errverrlord did about this landwhale. You can clearly see a huge difference between her now and not even 6 months ago. I don't know whether to be depressed, impressed or just revolted.
> 
> I'll settle for all three of them.



To wit:


Spoiler: chintal chinny chin chin










On the left, "MY HEALTH OVER BEEF N' CHEDDARS!!!!!!" from last October. On the right, "I'M SORRY NIK, I'M AN IDIOT" from a few weeks ago.


----------



## CH 815 (May 31, 2019)

fattie_boom_boom said:


> To wit:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: chintal chinny chin chin
> ...



Chins dont' lie.


----------



## ADHD (May 31, 2019)

PerkChop said:


> Agreed, where I am all apartments include heat and water, and although it's less common, there are a handful that also include power.


In the area I'm in, apartments usually include all utilities plus either cable TV or cable internet (depends on the place, you don't get to choose whether you want TV or internet).


----------



## Whatthefuck (May 31, 2019)

ADHD said:


> In the area I'm in, apartments usually include all utilities plus either cable TV or cable internet (depends on the place, you don't get to choose whether you want TV or internet).


Where I am it's pretty rare to have anything, but water and gas covered and, of course, it's rolled into the rent. It's been a hot minute though since I lived in an apartment, but the last one I had paid water only. Of course, that was in a different part of the country than I'm in now and it was an area with a much higher SOL and this was a newer complex.


----------



## Dutch Courage (May 31, 2019)

fattie_boom_boom said:


> To wit:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: chintal chinny chin chin
> ...



This really leaves no doubt.  Not only is her second chin flabbier as noted in your pics, but her primary chin is flabbier too.  And I've been watching that third ring (not so visible in pic two) grow bigger by the week.  Also the flab above her eyelid is flabbier (normal people don't have flab there at all, usually), her forehead is slowly but surely becoming more Slatonesque (most noticeable in profile), and her cheeks are rounder and fuller.

I say: good.  I hope she's still claiming to be 366 when she reaches 500.  Her eating these days is not too different from Amberlynn's epic motel room bacchanal, and look at what it did to Amberlynn.

So much has been said about the Amberlynn bedbound saga, but Chantal is destined for the same thing and seems hellbent in getting there.  Onward and upward!


----------



## Twinkie (May 31, 2019)

Is anyone autistic enough to have been keeping track of how much money she makes from these lives? Like in general how much does she make from a stream. $50? $100? More?

Given that she just keeps doing them and doing them instead of filming actual videos tells me that she must be getting decent coin from going live. But don't these idiots run out of money, or at least have an internal limit as to how much they will donate to watch this pig destroying herself?


----------



## Scotch (May 31, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Is anyone autistic enough to have been keeping track of how much money she makes from these lives? Like in general how much does she make from a stream. $50? $100? More?


Less than $20, and I'm being generous.

It's pure speculation, but I've always wondered about her story regarding her "first roommate." Since we are seeing Peetz more and more, the following video sounds as though she's talking about him (being lazy, blaring goth music - since he is a self-proclaimed goth with the "trench coat and everything", etc).




ETA: Roommate Redux


----------



## ET 599 (May 31, 2019)

The way she ate those fries was horrifying, nearly knocking over the Mayo container just to double dunk into the ketchup like some kind of fat Michael Jordan.  It's as if anytime she spends not tasting some kind of junk food is the final circle of hell to her. Just from the way she eats, it's clearly not enjoyable, but a mechanism.  Pull the level, get dopamine.  Eat food, get dopamine. 

I'd love a tell all with her family.  Just what were her high school days like that's she's so traumatized into being this way?


----------



## fattie_boom_boom (May 31, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> So much has been said about the Amberlynn bedbound saga, but Chantal is destined for the same thing and seems hellbent in getting there.  Onward and upward!



For the longest time I honestly kind of held these two in the same regard. But now I think that I genuinely have come out on the side of ALR. ALR is fatter, more boring (most of the time), more conniving, even more cunning (a low animal cunning, but nonetheless....)

But Chantal is just.... fucking *gross.* I mean I know that's no revelation. And I can think about ALR's horrific folds and Necky's need to wipe her ass and keep her from getting infections. Which is awful. But Amberlynn has a couple of neurons to rub together and she not only knows to avoid being a disgusting shitfest constantly but she even is smarter with youtube trickery and analytics.

If ALR is a car crash in slow motion that none of us can look away from, Chintal is a giant raging dumpster fire. If When she does become bedbound, I expect some goddamn fireworks.


----------



## ET 599 (May 31, 2019)

fattie_boom_boom said:


> For the longest time I honestly kind of held these two in the same regard. But now I think that I genuinely have come out on the side of ALR. ALR is fatter, more boring (most of the time), more conniving, even more cunning (a low animal cunning, but nonetheless....)
> 
> But Chantal is just.... fucking *gross.* I mean I know that's no revelation. And I can think about ALR's horrific folds and Necky's need to wipe her ass and keep her from getting infections. Which is awful. But Amberlynn has a couple of neurons to rub together and she not only knows to avoid being a disgusting shitfest constantly but she even is smarter with youtube trickery and analytics.
> 
> If ALR is a car crash in slow motion that none of us can look away from, Chintal is a giant raging dumpster fire. If When she does become bedbound, I expect some goddamn fireworks.



Precisely that.  Chantal is just...vile.  She's like somethibg out of a Junji Ito Manga, a round, bubous shape that just consumes and assimilates everything around it.  I said it earlier, but the way she eats is just terrifying.  

I'd pay to see her and amberlynn compete in a 40 yard waddle.


----------



## Turd Blossom (May 31, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> She love putting down people she perceives as lesser than her. It’s her way of making herself feel better about her crappy situation. “See! Some people have it worse than me! Heeheehee”
> Peetz is Chantal’s Becky, a socially inept, unattractive, unsuccessful sidekick to boost their egos. Their love of putting others down is also the reason why Amber loves flashing her money in front of her impoverished acquaintances and why she will never move out of her crappy neighborhood.


Speaking of Amber, I find Chintal's new "friendship" with her to be fascinating because she also does this with Al, although a _touch _more subtly.

Who can forget Chantal barging into Amber's comments boasting about having everything figured out: how she was seeing an obesity doctor, getting therapy, going to the gym - and then "challenging" Amber to follow in her footsteps and get on her level.

Although she's definitely motivated by the views and more binge $$, I have a crazy tinfoil hat theory that the Torrid Haul she keeps promising (if she stops stuffing hamburgers in her face-hole long enough to film it) also may be a way to assert her superiority over Amber. Torrid hauls have been Amber's bread and butter for awhile; I imagine she's going to try and outdo her by squeezing into a smaller size and attempting to improve on Amber's formula.

I don't think she actually _likes_ Amber, in fact I'd like to see more footage of her interactions with Rena because I don't think she likes most women in general. In 99% of her stories women are described as "bitches" and "whores" and are seen as obstacles in the way of what she wants (Men, food or the opportunity for minimum effort with maximum benefit).


----------



## AbraCadaver (May 31, 2019)

fattie_boom_boom said:


> For the longest time I honestly kind of held these two in the same regard. But now I think that I genuinely have come out on the side of ALR. ALR is fatter, more boring (most of the time), more conniving, even more cunning (a low animal cunning, but nonetheless....)
> 
> But Chantal is just.... fucking *gross.* I mean I know that's no revelation. And I can think about ALR's horrific folds and Necky's need to wipe her ass and keep her from getting infections. Which is awful. But Amberlynn has a couple of neurons to rub together and she not only knows to avoid being a disgusting shitfest constantly but she even is smarter with youtube trickery and analytics.
> 
> If ALR is a car crash in slow motion that none of us can look away from, Chintal is a giant raging dumpster fire. If When she does become bedbound, I expect some goddamn fireworks.


ALR tries to blame her wind on the dog like a normal person. Chantal admits to recording her own farts on her phone to play back later, and purposefully farting in the car because she “enjoys” the smell.

She is a right nasty slag and makes Amber look like a dainty maid in comparison.


----------



## Chihiro (May 31, 2019)

AbraCadaver said:


> ALR tries to blame her wind on the dog like a normal person. Chantal admits to recording her own farts on her phone to play back later, and purposefully farting in the car because she “enjoys” the smell.
> 
> She is a right nasty slag and makes Amber look like a dainty maid in comparison.


Amber and Chantal are both awful, but at the end of the day, if you had the option to be in one of their company, I think most people would want to hang out with Amber more, smells and all. At least Amber has a hint of a personality, sure its 16 year old valley girl, but that is a hell of a lot better than disgusting wildebeast. Amber is more likable in several ways than Chantal. Their weight has nothing to do with it(despite what they believe), it's all how they present themselves.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (May 31, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> Speaking of Amber, I find Chintal's new "friendship" with her to be fascinating because she also does this with Al, although a _touch _more subtly.
> 
> Who can forget Chantal barging into Amber's comments boasting about having everything figured out: how she was seeing an obesity doctor, getting therapy, going to the gym - and then "challenging" Amber to follow in her footsteps and get on her level.
> 
> ...



If Chantal is going to do a Torrid haul, she better hurry or nothing will fit. She's been wearing 2 tops from that purchase while stuffing her face, & that polka dot white top was snug to begin with. Since we only see her sitting, everything is always bunched up. It will be interesting to see if any of tops can be pulled down over her huge stomach.

And Chantal hates Amber. She likes how many subs she has, so acts as if she likes her. Inside I think she smiles each time she sees her & thinks 'at least I'm not as fat as Amber.'
However, Chantal is gaining weight at a rapid pace. She looks fatter than even last week. It's amazing to see.
Chantal despises other women in general. Especially normal sized women who she wishes she was.


----------



## clusterfuckk (May 31, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> Although she's definitely motivated by the views and more binge $$, I have a crazy tinfoil hat theory that the Torrid Haul she keeps promising (if she stops stuffing hamburgers in her face-hole long enough to film it) also may be a way to assert her superiority over Amber. Torrid hauls have been Amber's bread and butter for awhile; I imagine she's going to try and outdo her by squeezing into a smaller size and attempting to improve on Amber's formula.



Maybe the ‘Torrid Haul’ is stuff Albert can’t fit into and sends to Chimptal.


----------



## AbraCadaver (May 31, 2019)

Chihiro said:


> Amber and Chantal are both awful, but at the end of the day, if you had the option to be in one of their company, I think most people would want to hang out with Amber more, smells and all. At least Amber has a hint of a personality, sure its 16 year old valley girl, but that is a hell of a lot better than disgusting wildebeast. Amber is more likable in several ways than Chantal. Their weight has nothing to do with it(despite what they believe), it's all how they present themselves.


Hard agree. I’d sit and listen to Becky’s dead nephew stories while Amber tried on Torrid tarps, before I’d ever have a convo with Chantal. The hee hees and other tics alone would make it unbearable.


----------



## simulated goat (May 31, 2019)

AbraCadaver said:


> Hard agree. I’d sit and listen to Becky’s dead nephew stories while Amber tried on Torrid tarps, before I’d ever have a convo with Chantal. The hee hees and other tics alone would make it unbearable.


The Shhh-ing would drive me up a wall. Amber is the fatter version of one of my hillbilly cousins, she could possibly be a hoot given  a couple of drinks and the right mood.

On edit: Amber and Becks like movies. If All else fäiled movie night could still be ok. Chantal would just want to watch that "Unsolved Mysteries" episode _again_.


----------



## Twinkie (May 31, 2019)

There's something about Chintal that is genuinely disturbing. It's not just her fart and poop stories. She's downright _creepy_.

As gross as they are, I can't say the same for Amberlynn or even Becky.


----------



## ET 599 (May 31, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> There's something about Chintal that is genuinely disturbing. It's not just her fart and poop stories. She's downright _creepy_.
> 
> As gross as they are, I can't say the same for Amberlynn or even Becky.



At least you could have a conversation or watch some anime with Becky while Amber shrieks in the background.  As evidenced by this newest mukbang, Chantal has zero social skills.  Even with someone she dates, she can't hold a simple conversation.  "Oh Peetz, what kind of band are The Heartless Bastards? " Etc.  You'd go to hang out with here and she'd just start laughing manically and talking about how she vomited in her CPAP the night before.


----------



## PatTraverse (May 31, 2019)

Does Chantal actually have ANY interest in anything other than eating which does not count? We cannot even say that she likes food as she is very limited when it comes to knowledge, curiosity and critique. She has no idea how to cook and no interest at all in learning how to get better. Using a name like Foodie Beautie(i know she changed it) is an oxymoron when you are unwilling to get out of your comfort zone when it comes to trying new recipes or eat new things.

Also Chantal constantly watching the same episode of Unsolved Mysteries is ironically the perfect example of the state her life is in. A perpetual hell she created where she is forever stuck in her "glorious" past while having no future reliving the same day over and over again.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 31, 2019)

PatTraverse said:


> Does Chantal actually have ANY interest in anything other than eating which does not count? We cannot even say that she likes food as she is very limited when it comes to knowledge, curiosity and critique. She has no idea how to cook and no interest at all in learning how to get better. Using a name like Foodie Beautie(i know she changed it) is an oxymoron when you are unwilling to get out of your comfort zone when it comes to trying new recipes or eat new things.
> 
> Also Chantal constantly watching the same episode of Unsolved Mysteries is ironically the perfect example of the state her life is in. A perpetual hell she created where she is forever stuck in her "glorious" past while having no future reliving the same day over and over again.



She legitimately has no long-term interests. Nothing. Not animals, and we have a preponderance of evidence on that front. No activities at all. No favorite places to go. No hobbies. No favorite shows or genre of movies that she watches often. She doesn't play any video games. She doesn't have any interest that she frequents forums about. She doesn't take nice pictures, or write anything original, or go anywhere. She doesn't do any crafts or collect anything. She doesn't teach herself anything, doesn't have any desire to learn. Nothing.

She likes food - fast food. She likes watching shows about fast food on the Food Network. She likes driving to go get fast food. She likes watching mukbangs of people eating fast food. She likes constantly patrolling comments on her mukbangs. She likes roping James into doing mukbangs with her. It's all just fast food. All of it.


----------



## crunchysalty (May 31, 2019)

You armchair speds are making it difficult to follow the content in this thread. As I've mentioned before.
@Null can we get a mod in here to clean this up?


----------



## Twinkie (May 31, 2019)

Difficult, how? We post all her shit and even have some dedicated archivists because she's a serial deleter. it's a thread for discussing chintal, so what's the problem? I'm asking sincerely


----------



## Peachtea18 (May 31, 2019)

New video:





ETA: can we please start embedding videos again? It sucks to browse on mobile otherwise.


----------



## ObeseScreamingBlackMan (May 31, 2019)

Peetz dawg, you can do better I’m telling you.  Even if you’re a terminal autist who’s into fat bitches, there are better fat bitches.


----------



## ImJustAbitSwollen (May 31, 2019)

Peachtea18 said:


> New video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this bitch had to get the fish and chips to cover up the smell of her snatch.


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (May 31, 2019)

So glad she stuck the tartar sauce in front of the camera. I know it didn’t focus, but I’ve always wondered what tartar sauce looks like!!  Maybe next time I’ll finally get to see ketchup.


----------



## blazinbeefbigolbuns (May 31, 2019)

She's coming for Big Al, guise.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 31, 2019)

That was the most pointless video she's done in recent history. For everyone dying to know, the result of the "taste test" was that the fish was "not too oily". Fascinating.

She's back to making excuses for not uploading on the weekends again. Says she'll upload on Monday and have a Torrid haul for Tuesday.

She seems pissed. A chimp out livestream would be fun.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (May 31, 2019)

I wonder if her haul will just be a slide show of stretched and heavily filtered pics? Cover yourself up, Chintal. No one wants to see your bra.


----------



## DongMiguel (May 31, 2019)

blazinbeefbigolbuns said:


> She's coming for Big Al, guise.



Fuck. Her head is so huge...which is saying something because she's all around huge.


----------



## pinkbutterfly (May 31, 2019)

BhertMern said:


> View attachment 780283
> View attachment 780284
> 
> I wonder if her haul will just be a slide show of stretched and heavily filtered pics? Cover yourself up, Chintal. No one wants to see your bra.


What's going on with her arm in the instagram post? Just below the sleeve it looks all weird and blotchy to me.... although looking at the (lack of) colour & complexion of her legs I think it may just be bad lighting or a filter?


----------



## Strine (May 31, 2019)

Peetz is a bald, fat omega male who gets furiously angry about the sexual orientation of comic book characters. If he can do better than Chantal, it's not by much. He chooses to hang out with this psychotic heifer, in enclosed spaces no less. I can't muster any pity.


----------



## AbraCadaver (May 31, 2019)

crunchysalty said:


> You armchair speds are making it difficult to follow the content in this thread. As I've mentioned before.
> @Null can we get a mod in here to clean this up?


Push off, grandad.

Anyway the content’s clear as day...she fat and a liar. Also good GOD the size of her head in that dress picture! I know apple-shaped is most of your weight gains in the middle, pear for when it gains mostly in your hips, but what the hell fruit is it when all your fat gains go to your head and neck?


----------



## Occipital Fupa (May 31, 2019)

Is she able to stand without holding a damn tree!?


----------



## Painted Pig (May 31, 2019)

blazinbeefbigolbuns said:


> She's coming for Big Al, guise.


literally


----------



## PatTraverse (Jun 1, 2019)

When i see the cheap fabric and uglyness of the patterns used to make those tarps/tents/muumuus,  i always laugh. I know they do it to cut costs but i still like to think that they are also doing it on purpose because they know that people like Chantal have no choice but to wear these.

Hope that Chantal enjoys this "cute summer dress".


----------



## NervousSideEye (Jun 1, 2019)

Peachtea18 said:


> New video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Tartar sauce is not a drinkable sauce" is probably my new favorite dumb Chantal quote. She said it so seriously, as if she has tried, and I do not for a moment doubt that she had.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 1, 2019)

We've seen her legs now, and we've seen way too much of her gargantuan arms lately. It's amazing how she doesn't appear to have even one bruise after weeks of Warfarin. Curious, isn't it?


----------



## ADHD (Jun 1, 2019)

Chihiro said:


> Amber and Chantal are both awful, but at the end of the day, if you had the option to be in one of their company, I think most people would want to hang out with Amber more, smells and all.


Yes.



ThisWillBeFun said:


> And Chantal hates Amber. She likes how many subs she has, so acts as if she likes her. Inside I think she smiles each time she sees her & thinks 'at least I'm not as fat as Amber.'


She might not be as fat as Amber, but she's a lot more bald and creepy looking.



blazinbeefbigolbuns said:


> She's coming for Big Al, guise.


They should totally compete in modeling their Torrid hauls. Maybe Chantal wearing dresses as dresses would get Amber to show us her laygs.


----------



## Ellana (Jun 1, 2019)

Lots of cuts when sauce started to build on Cuntal's face.
The more Peetz talks or expresses his opinions the less I enjoy watching him.

Peetz: "You know I don't look at you. You grotesquery."
Chantal:  "haah haah haah..."





Chantal: *prods fry toward camera* "Hmm hmm hmm!!" *side eyes*
Peetz acts a little weirded out by that tic.


----------



## Strine (Jun 1, 2019)

Chantal lies so much now that I can't even tell what's true, what's exaggerated, and what's made up from whole cloth. She's so dumb and crazy that she can't keep any story straight, including true ones, because she compulsively adds falsehoods to any account of real events. She's accidentally gaslit me, and I get the feeling she's gaslighting herself - she's dwelling in this Groundhog Day threatre-of-the-mind where plans equate to actions and nothing she doesn't like can exist, including to herself. 

She's always been like this, to a point - fabricating stories, hiding pizza boxes so they're out of her mind, small efforts to try to control reality. But these days, unless she explicitly depicts it in camera,   any claim whatsoever she makes can just be dismissed out of hand, because there will never be any evidence of it happening and she'll never mention it again. Exempli gratia: this week she said she was getting a singing lesson, which she's been rabbiting on about forever. She gave an extremely implausible description of the lesson plans, announced she was going, and then we never heard about it. Did she make the whole thing up? Did she just not show up to the lesson? Did she go but not like it? Did she go and forget because she's insane? Will she go back in a week if she did go? Will she mention it THAT time?

This is what I mean. It's impossible to comprehend her behaviour lately because she's just so batshit that even she doesn't seem to know what's true. They're not calculated lies like Amber's, either, they're just zero-effort attempts to delude herself and others into believing she's something other than a lunatic with no friends and an extra-wide coffin on the horizon.


----------



## Gawdamit (Jun 1, 2019)

I wonder if she buys Peetz all his mukbang food


----------



## scootiepuff (Jun 1, 2019)

Do you think Peetz gets turned on by her moaning when she eats? Any sane person sitting next to that would throw themselves out of a moving vehicle.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 1, 2019)

Strine said:


> Chantal lies so much now that I can't even tell what's true, what's exaggerated, and what's made up from whole cloth. She's so dumb and crazy that she can't keep any story straight, including true ones, because she compulsively adds falsehoods to any account of real events. She's accidentally gaslit me, and I get the feeling she's gaslighting herself - she's dwelling in this Groundhog Day threatre-of-the-mind where plans equate to actions and nothing she doesn't like can exist, including to herself.
> 
> She's always been like this, to a point - fabricating stories, hiding pizza boxes so they're out of her mind, small efforts to try to control reality. But these days, unless she explicitly depicts it in camera,   any claim whatsoever she makes can just be dismissed out of hand, because there will never be any evidence of it happening and she'll never mention it again. Exempli gratia: this week she said she was getting a singing lesson, which she's been rabbiting on about forever. She gave an extremely implausible description of the lesson plans, announced she was going, and then we never heard about it. Did she make the whole thing up? Did she just not show up to the lesson? Did she go but not like it? Did she go and forget because she's insane? Will she go back in a week if she did go? Will she mention it THAT time?
> 
> This is what I mean. It's impossible to comprehend her behaviour lately because she's just so batshit that even she doesn't seem to know what's true. They're not calculated lies like Amber's, either, they're just zero-effort attempts to delude herself and others into believing she's something other than a lunatic with no friends and an extra-wide coffin on the horizon.



I actually think she addressed the singing lesson twice. The first time was in that lunch livestream from her car, right after she had the lesson. It was the day she thought she was getting a cold or something. I skipped most of that stream and I don't think there's been a re-upload of it. I'll check to see if someone did a write-up. Then that same day she posted the pre-recorded BK mukbang with James. She mentioned the lesson for a second in the intro clip she filmed that day. I'm not sure if she went into detail during that lunch livestream, I will try to find it and edit this post.

Edit: Just another casual mention, looks like.



RemoveKebab said:


> She just went live with a live lunch stream:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 1, 2019)

She sure is getting lazier and lazier.  Now I see why she hated making the bogus healthy videos.  Too many scenes, too much editing.  

Her channel now proudly boasts _ten_ gluttony videos in a row. (Chimpout videos have been taken down)  After abandoning the veganism from which she declared "there is no looking back", she has whole hog embraced her eating.  If her complete descent into fast food madness isn't proof of how just insincere she has _always_ been about any of her health or vegan poses, I don't know what is.

She's pretty boring at the moment, except for the dubious fun we get from seeing her disgusting habits.  Her views for May 2019 (just compiled at Socialblade) are the lowest since November (when she barely uploaded at all).  The dieters and vegans who flocked to her during her bogus water and rotten grape fasts have finally stopped watching.  She had a small net loss of subscribers for the entire month of May also, to go with the one she had in March (in April, she very narrowly had a net gain)

So, her stated desire to get back to the glory days of 2017 seems to have worked; she eats in every video, and she gets far fewer views for each.  Finally, success in something!  

At some point, something will scare her into another insane fast.  Until then, we should get a few more chimpouts over comments whenever she finally dares to reopen them.  But I think things might stay like this for awhile.  Eating is the only thing she does consistently, and now she is free to just eat eat eat.  And she sure has been eating, boy howdy.


----------



## Mauve Olive (Jun 1, 2019)

blazinbeefbigolbuns said:


> She's coming for Big Al, guise.



Is that a bodysuit? They're hard enough to take off for a piss at the best of times. I can imagine how Chantal is gonna struggle when she goes for one of her explosive shits


----------



## Turd Blossom (Jun 1, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> I actually think she addressed the singing lesson twice. The first time was in that lunch livestream from her car, right after she had the lesson. It was the day she thought she was getting a cold or something. I skipped most of that stream and I don't think there's been a re-upload of it. I'll check to see if someone did a write-up. Then that same day she posted the pre-recorded BK mukbang with James. She mentioned the lesson for a second in the intro clip she filmed that day. I'm not sure if she went into detail during that lunch livestream, I will try to find it and edit this post.
> 
> Edit: Just another casual mention, looks like.


She briefly talked about it in Thursday night's livestream.




I would timestamp it, but I can't remember when it was and there's not enough money in the world to convince me to watch this nonsense again.
I believe it was toward the end though.

She didn't say a lot, but mentioned that it was mostly singing scales and figuring out her vocal range. It sounds like she's planning on going back because she said she'd ask the coach if she could vlog the next session. She thought the coach would be ok with it. She also expressed trepidation with picking a song to work on and didn't think the coach could help with that because she's into Death Metal.
That's about all I remember.


Strine said:


> She gave an extremely implausible description of the lesson plans, announced she was going, and then we never heard about it.


I agree that it's strange, after going on and on about this for eons, that she hasn't mentioned it on her IG or during her car binges with Peetz, where they clearly are reaching for things to talk about to fill the awkward, greasy silences.
Chantal is an enigma smothered in sriracha sauce.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jun 1, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> literallyView attachment 780332


Is that one of Big Als shirt-dresses? I can pretty much grantee Chintel bought it because Amber did, so she can humble brag about how it works on her as a dress. Because being slightly smaller than a 600 pound woman is something she needs to gloat about.


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Jun 1, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> She briefly talked about it in Thursday night's livestream.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Multiple timestamps because she goes on a couple tangents between these points. Might be more before this, haven't listened to the whole thing. 

2:52:25 - singing lesson went well, voice type
2:52:52 - WARNING: she stands up here and literally rearranges her boobs in front of the camera, skip if you're eating
2:54:00 - some discussion of breath control
2:55:50 - can you film a lesson? and some other boring shit


----------



## Strine (Jun 1, 2019)

My apologies for not knowing about the voice lesson follow-up; I think I can be forgiving for not watching three hours of Chantal to find out about it. I think my point about her universe of delirium and lies still stands.

Will she go back? My money is on no. The singing teacher (I'm not calling her a "voice coach") correctly identified her vocal range* but Chantal worries her teacher's musical taste will prevent Chantal from choosing some stupid song to learn - these things have nothing to do with each other. Anyway, Chantal can't breathe properly, so I think her illustrious singing career is going to wither on the vine.

*for this reason I don't think she made it up, since Chantal is not smart enough to figure out her own voice type

ETA: she mentioned vlogging the singing lesson - in the unlikely event she ever goes back, this would be quality content for all the wrong reasons


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Jun 1, 2019)

Strine said:


> My apologies for not knowing about the voice lesson follow-up; I think I can be forgiving for not watching three hours of Chantal to find out about it. I think my point about her universe of delirium and lies still stands.



Definitely forgiven. It's all  blurring into one horror-filled mukbang-live-stream for me at this point, she's been so busy lately, and we haven't had the usual milestones like "vegan attempt #201" to help us keep track.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 1, 2019)

blazinbeefbigolbuns said:


> She's coming for Big Al, guise.



And here I thought dwarves kept their women hidden in their mountain halls. I’m starting to think Tolkien was just pulling stuff out of his ass.


----------



## Fatty-boom-boom (Jun 1, 2019)

I want to bet those two mukbangs with Peetz were filmed on the same day. She just changed her clothes and make up (like her cooking video). Peetz just has a jacket on in the first video, then he took his jacket off for the second one. If you think she picks him up once a week for his comics!


----------



## fatfuck (Jun 1, 2019)

blazinbeefbigolbuns said:


> She's coming for Big Al, guise.



torrid? more like horrid. and her being pale as a ghost doesn't help either. 

are those varicose veins on her grotesque bicep? now i know why she always raises her right arm up to her shoulder whenever she films herself in the mirror.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Jun 1, 2019)

pinkbutterfly said:


> What's going on with her arm in the instagram post? Just below the sleeve it looks all weird and blotchy to me.... although looking at the (lack of) colour & complexion of her legs I think it may just be bad lighting or a filter?


Pretty sure it's stretch marks on her upper arm. Superfats get stretch marks and doughy flesh in all kinds of weird places.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Jun 1, 2019)

Strine said:


> My apologies for not knowing about the voice lesson follow-up; I think I can be forgiving for not watching three hours of Chantal to find out about it. I think my point about her universe of delirium and lies still stands.
> 
> Will she go back? My money is on no. The singing teacher (I'm not calling her a "voice coach") correctly identified her vocal range* but Chantal worries her teacher's musical taste will prevent Chantal from choosing some stupid song to learn - these things have nothing to do with each other. Anyway, Chantal can't breathe properly, so I think her illustrious singing career is going to wither on the vine.
> 
> ...


If this person is real, it must be a coach rather than a teacher. No qualified teacher let’s a brand new student with no training bring in their own choice of songs. You start at very basic bel canto technique building to get the concepts of breath control and meters and phrasing and tempos. Chantal can’t read music, I’m quite sure of that. So, that would be an essential step. Your teacher assigns you songs that fit within your range in the appropriate key and when you e mastered it, you move on to more challenging material. This is most certainly a coach who’s just taking the piss for easy money from a moron.


----------



## irishAzoth (Jun 1, 2019)

Her saying that McDonalds has the best fries shows Chantal literally has no taste buds left, she's just eating to get a high at this point
if your going to be a glutton and kill yourself pounding food down your gullet at least have a better taste in food


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jun 1, 2019)

Jesus Christ can we get a chimp out video already? This shit is boring and I’m quite fine if I continue life without knowing what a MCDONALDS fish and chips tastes like. 
Fucking pig.


----------



## solidus (Jun 1, 2019)

When was the last time she posted so many consecutive Mukbang videos?


----------



## fatfuck (Jun 1, 2019)

solidus said:


> When was the last time she posted so many consecutive Mukbang videos?



2 months ago

mukbang, followed by "no longer a weightloss", followed by like 6 or 7 junk mukbangs. you can guess what happened after that.


----------



## meowmix (Jun 1, 2019)

She seems really pissed off in that Mcdonalds vid....although she is always curt around peetz.I don't think she particularly enjoys doing "mukbangs" with him (doing it to appease "fans"?) cuz she can't perform her orgasmic feeder moans as freely around him. 

Does peetz deserve a percentage of the money made on videos with him in it? maybe he doesn't ask/care but he should...being chantal's little tambourine playing monkey, bleh


----------



## Beluga (Jun 1, 2019)

When you struggle to even stand up while sitting on a chair I'd take that as a sign that you need to _maybe _eat less shit. However I'm not Supreme Intellectual Doctor Chintal so my opinion doesn't count.


----------



## fattie_boom_boom (Jun 1, 2019)

meowmix said:


> Does peetz deserve a percentage of the money made on videos with him in it? maybe he doesn't ask/care but he should...being chantal's little tambourine playing monkey, bleh



Honestly I doubt he cares about dem YT shekels. Peetz is probably just trying to get back into them SBBW panties... the only way he knows how. Cringy/spergy hanging out with your ex in a car that smells of lots of body odor and fast food (but I repeat myself). I just hope the poor little fucker doesn't try to drown his sorrows with a bottle of tylenol or something dumb. He may be a total sped weirdo but he certainly deserves better than Chintal.

Peetz should be a hero and get the internet some more side shots instead of attempting to get back into that cuddle zone bullshit.



Spoiler: old but still


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jun 1, 2019)

Peachtea18 said:


> New video:



Nothing like a little fish with your tartar sauce. And boy, was she disappointed the meal only had 2 pieces. Show of hands -who thinks she went back for more after dropping Peetz off?

Still no napkins. Wiping her greasy food covered fingers on her outfit, touching her hair & back to to the food. Yuck.

And no wonder they are once a week type friends -apparently seeing one another 2 days in a row means they have nothing to say.
Riveting content, Chantal eating. And eating. And eating.

I bet she gained at least 15 pounds in May.
If she keeps eating this way, she'll gain another 15 or so in June.
If she turns comments back on, she'll gain another 5.
This is going to be fun.


----------



## Who Now (Jun 1, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> She's downright _creepy_.
> 
> As gross as they are, I can't say the same for Amberlynn or even Becky.



There is an underlying creep factor in her. She reminds me of The Bad Seed; trying to be all sweet and lightness but we've seen her snap and impulsively post angry videos full of spitefullness. Her snaps are scary tbh. I wouldn't want to be on the other end of that anger  in a closed room with her. Talking Jodi Arias creepy


----------



## RemoveKebab (Jun 1, 2019)

The cycle continues.....






Why does she insist on wearing sleeveless shirts. We dont want to see those hamhocks gorl.

She is supposedly starting treating for her eating disorder on Monday.

She is no longer doing mook-bongs on her channel. Her channel will no longer have videos dedicated to unhealthy eating.

She was using mook-bongs to fuel her eating disorder - No shit sherlock

1:24 - She said she was diagnosed with binge eating disorder. Is this true or did she diagnose herself?

1:34 - She thought she could maintain a grip on her food addiction while doing fast food mook-bongs.

2:04 - She admits that the criticism helped. I want to really believe her but as we all know. *Chantal lies.*

2:20 - Desipite bring "diagnosed" with binge eating disorder, she didnt think her eating habits as disorder eating.

2:38 - Chantal wants to starve herself. She is angry at food. She is tired of food. Sure Jan.

2:55 - She doesn't want to talk about the treatment. She wants to keep it private.

3:14 - She wants to keep doing videos but the content will have to change due to her treatment.

3:24 - She admits to another back and forth aka the start of the new cycle. Just use the word cycle Chantal. It is step one of getting help gorl.

3:44 - She talked to some family and they don't like the mook-bongs and are concerned about her health. She is doing this for herself and her loved ones. No mention of Bibi.

4:16 - Well that's about it, this will be a short update video. *Looks at video sees not even at the halfway point*  

5:27 - No matter what I do I am going to binge and that is why she is getting the treatment.

5:48 - She will update us periodically on her progress.


----------



## weaselhat (Jun 1, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Nothing like a little fish with your tartar sauce. And boy, was she disappointed the meal only had 2 pieces. Show of hands -who thinks she went back for more after dropping Peetz off?
> 
> Still no napkins. Wiping her greasy food covered fingers on her outfit, touching her hair & back to to the food. Yuck.
> 
> ...


I like how she commented one tartar sauce would have been enough and then scooped out half the cup of it on top of her next bite of fish.  Also ended up consuming both containers.


----------



## Mr Foster (Jun 1, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> The cycle continues.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Chintal is coming down.

I expected nothing less from our dumb queen of gluttony. No self aware introspection at all.

Edit: a word.


----------



## Ellana (Jun 1, 2019)

Don't forget to save the description 
6/1/19 - ???


----------



## juicywatermelon (Jun 1, 2019)

I wonder why Chantal doesn't just get weight-loss surgery since Gastric bypass and Gastric sleeve procedures are covered in Canada by provincial healthcare insurance plans. Some provinces may cover LAP-BAND surgery as well.
She has to get a referral from her family doctor, and she will be accepted onto the waitlist due to her health issues related to her weight, and the fact that she weighs around 400lbs or more. You usually have to wait for 2 years or more, but in severe cases, they get you in earlier. 

It's honestly worth a shot for her, especially since she has no control over her food consumption. Plus it's almost impossible (from what I heard) to go back to your old eating lifestyle once you get the procedures done. It might be the only option for Chantal at this point.


----------



## Aldora (Jun 1, 2019)

She is always about to start treatment or going to make an appointment, this is just another lie that she thinks people will believe.


----------



## alaspooryorick (Jun 1, 2019)

juicywatermelon said:


> I wonder why Chantal doesn't just get weight-loss surgery since Gastric bypass and Gastric sleeve procedures are covered in Canada by provincial healthcare insurance plans.



WLS candidates need to have discipline with food because overeating will stretch the stomach back out to a large size. They also have to lose a certain amount of weight beforehand. Chantal has no discipline to speak of and therefore would never be eligible.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 1, 2019)

Concerned family = grandma told her to stop eating through her life savings


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Jun 1, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> The cycle continues.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welp... I give her maybe a week, if I'm being generous, before it's like this video never happened. Whether she deletes it or not, her behavior will just go right back to what she's been doing this year.


----------



## Aldora (Jun 1, 2019)

This is a very quick about turn for Chantal. 

I seriously wonder if her YouTube money ran out from all her binging and now she is back to relying on hand outs from grandma.


----------



## chesticle_udders (Jun 1, 2019)

She crashed _hard. _I wonder what happened within the last 24 hours to prompt this crash. She sounds almost suicidal. Huh.


----------



## Aldora (Jun 1, 2019)

chesticle_udders said:


> She crashed _hard. _I wonder what happened within the last 24 hours to prompt this crash. She sounds almost suicidal. Huh.


Binge started around the time she got her YouTube cheque, now she has spent it all and she has realised what a pig she has been, she has to pretend to be ashamed until her next cheque comes and she can start eating again.


----------



## Igotdigusted (Jun 1, 2019)

That is just Cunty realizing that she cannot make the same amount of money from eating trash...the junk food views are terribly low. That is what bothers her. "Things will never be the same. People will not see me eating the same way they did now that they know I have an ED."


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 1, 2019)

I give it a week before she’s asking followers if they’d like to see “healthy mukbangs.”


----------



## fatfuck (Jun 1, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> The cycle continues.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: just in time


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jun 1, 2019)

Again; most people with BED, are utterly ashamed of their binges, and sure a shit do not film them for the world to see. The only fucking treatment this cow needs is to be locked up in ward with no access to internet and a strict diet. 
I concede she definitely has a personality disorder but I can’t believe a real sufferer of BED would show everyone just how bad their ‘disorder’ is.


----------



## PerkChop (Jun 1, 2019)

So she doesn't want to discuss her treatment.

Does that mean it's safe to assume there's no real treatment happening?

She mentioned being on a wait list for treatment, but no updates after that... She makes it sound like she's deciding herself that now is the time to start.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 1, 2019)

Oh for fuck's sake.

So, if there are no more mukbangs, but she can't talk about her treatment, then what is gonna be her content?  "You'll be seeing a different kind of videos"  Like what?  "Clothing, makeup, and weightloss stuff", she says.  So now we are back to March again?

Apparently, family members have intervened.  "They hate the mukbangs" 

She's still comparing herself to other mukbangers, though.  So, as usual, her claim of seeing the light at last does not ring true at all.

Big dumb doofus.  Mukbangs will be back before the month is over, mark my words.  Stupid is such an inadequate word for her.


----------



## Chihiro (Jun 1, 2019)

we will have manic Chantal stuffing her gob with greasy fast food by the time her next check comes in.

Don't worry your pretty heads, Kiwis.


----------



## bitch eating crackers (Jun 1, 2019)

To me her saying that she won't talk about treatment is a signal that she's not actually going to go through with it. IDK if she's just making it all up or they did call her and tell her she can start the program Monday but either way, what else is she going to vlog about?



clusterfuckk said:


> Again; most people with BED, are utterly ashamed of their binges, and sure a shit do not film them for the world to see. The only fucking treatment this cow needs is to be locked up in ward with no access to internet and a strict diet.
> I concede she definitely has a personality disorder but I can’t believe a real sufferer of BED would show everyone just how bad their ‘disorder’ is.



Strong disagree. To a lot of addicts, someone telling them they can literally get paid for engaging in their addiction would seem like a dream come true. Chintal lies but anyone with half a brain can see how all she fucking thinks about is food.


----------



## juicywatermelon (Jun 1, 2019)

alaspooryorick said:


> WLS candidates need to have discipline with food because overeating will stretch the stomach back out to a large size. They also have to lose a certain amount of weight beforehand. Chantal has no discipline to speak of and therefore would never be eligible.



Well when you get put on the waitlist and get a callback for consultation, the specialized doctors in this area do explain everything and create a plan for you to follow prior to having the surgery and have a plan for you post-op.

There have been women that are far worse than Chantal (or similar to her) that have had successful weight loss surgeries and have kept the weight off, so it isn't impossible for her. It's just something that she has to be willing to do.

Besides, if you've talked to people who have had WLS, then they usually say that post-op they don't even feel like eating even if it's just consuming liquids. Your entire lifestyle changes, because it's hard to consume that much food and if you try to, then you physically don't feel good about it.

My point is, there's no harm in Chantal to even give it a shot. There have been people on the waitlist that went through with consultation, but then decided that WLS wasn't for them. Maybe this will be a good solution for Chantal or maybe not, but she shouldn't just give up on that option without even trying.

Even though Chantal has some vile personality-traits, I think it's safe to say that most people want her to turn her life around and be successful with weight loss. No one wants to see another human being just let go of themselves and not focus on their health. Hence, I genuinely do believe that this might be the best option for her given her track record with diets and her weight loss journey in general.

EDIT: I just wanted to add that eligibility varies, but in Canada, you need to have a BMI over 40 or between 30 and 40 with a disabling weight related health issue (like type II diabetes). This qualifies patients for the common bariatric procedure. And then, after the initial appointment, Chantal will most likely be given a plan based on her needs and what's best for her, and if she follows through with it, then they will proceed with the surgery.


----------



## pecansandies (Jun 1, 2019)

she won't disclose what kind of treatment she's seeking? aw, rats. I was wanting to know whose time she'd be wasting this week


----------



## DongMiguel (Jun 1, 2019)

bitch eating crackers said:


> To me her saying that she won't talk about treatment is a signal that she's not actually going to go through with it. IDK if she's just making it all up or they did call her and tell her she can start the program Monday but either way, what else is she going to vlog about?
> 
> 
> 
> Strong disagree. To a lot of addicts, someone telling them they can literally get paid for engaging in their addiction would seem like a dream come true. Chintal lies but anyone with half a brain can see how all she fucking thinks about is food.



Maybe but Chantal isn't really binge eating in any of her videos. She just eats huge portions. There's a difference. Someone who suffers from BED will consume anything and everything they can within a specific amount of time until they're physically ill from eating too much. Chantal is just fat and eats extremely poorly. Does she have mental issues that she needs to work through to lose weight? Probably. But I don't know if she binges at the level you'd expect someone with BED.


----------



## NP 901 (Jun 1, 2019)

2:55 - She doesn't want to talk about the treatment. She wants to keep it private.

vs

5:48 - She will update us periodically on her progress.

I’m going to put my kiwi dollars on a soft voice hey guys update before Monday and a melt down by Wednesday. Chantal’s brain is so out of whack from drowning in fat and sugar that she only feels anything when she eats. She has no hobbies or goals because she’s either in a food-fueled orgasmic hibernation or she’s planning her next meal. I really think the rest of her life is going to be eat and sleep until a heart attack mercifully takes her in her sleep. If she’s lucky that will happen before she loses a foot from beetus.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Jun 1, 2019)

How long has she known that Monday is the day she'll be starting this treatment? If she's known for a week or so, maybe this latest round of binges feels like a last hurrah for her. She seems sad in this latest video and has the "I'll start on Monday" mentality. I doubt this clinic will be able to help her.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jun 1, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> The cycle continues.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ellana said:


> Don't forget to save the description
> 6/1/19 - ???
> View attachment 781025



I'm calling BS. Once she started scratching her nose, her ear & touching her face, I knew she was lying.
No one ever diagnosed her with BED because she doesn't have BED. She just likes the sound of having BED.

If you go back to watch her eating videos over the last week or so, I'm not sure I've seen her happier. Today she isn't feeling well & is tired. Chantal is only happy when sitting in the drive-thru awaiting her food.

Not sure what this clinic (if it even exists) does for eating disorder patients, but unless they can control her food intake 24/7 it won't work. Chantal loves food more than life & it would take intensive therapy over a long period of time to change that thinking. Also, the person would need to want to change -Chantal has no interest in changing anything.

I believe she stuffed herself sick yesterday with multiple trips to McDonald's & elsewhere, then paid for it last night & this morning. This is why she doesn't feel well.
Yea, she hates food right now. Of course she does, it made her sick. As soon as this phase passes, she'll  be thinking which fast food place to eat at next.
This is a woman with zero interests, hobbies or skills -unless she's eating, she has zero content.

Until I actually see a weight loss, I won't believe anything she says.
Chantal lies.


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Jun 1, 2019)

DongMiguel said:


> Maybe but Chantal isn't really binge eating in any of her videos. She just eats huge portions. There's a difference. Someone who suffers from BED will consume anything and everything they can within a specific amount of time until they're physically ill from eating too much. Chantal is just fat and eats extremely poorly. Does she have mental issues that she needs to work through to lose weight? Probably. But I don't know if she binges at the level you'd expect someone with BED.



I think she might - but I think it's what happens when she turns off the cameras, and goes back for second/third portions plus whatever was 'left for Bibi'. Or an entire block of cheese. 

Basically I reckon she both overeats _and _binges. 

My theory about this particular 180 is that a family member saw the god-awful ASMR noodle video.


----------



## 89elbees (Jun 1, 2019)

One of my favorite things about Chantal as a cow is that you can tap out for over a month and feel like you didn't miss a thing when you come back to the farms.

I'd say never change, Chantal, but I don't think that's a concern.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 1, 2019)

Yeah, I agree that the mukbang spree was a last hurrah and that she's known the starting date for her treatment for quite a while.

That was a good point about the mukbangs being in the same day - she showed us a picture from the lookbook or whatever the fuck she's doing with that Torrid haul. She clearly needed James to take pictures of her and film her for that. I'm definitely in the camp that that was the same day. She changed outfits a couple of time for her Torrid Haul, and had to have James film her. His payment was probably fast food and an extra comic. He only had nuggets in the second one because they had already eaten an entire fast food meal each by that point.


----------



## Fatty-boom-boom (Jun 1, 2019)

She's on a comedown, as someone else said she is scratching her nose, cheek, ear (LYING).. She's feeling literally "SHITTY"..  She's binged her fat face off and been on the toilet all night and looks "swollen lol" so she's feeling guilt, regret, and stepping on the new scales!!!

I'll give it a week and she'll be back on it.. She's not going to treatment as she had next week planned out and now her appointment has come up on Monday?  Liar lair fat pants on fire!!!



sixcarbchiligorl said:


> he clearly needed James to take pictures of her and film her for that. I'm definitely in the camp that that was the same day. She changed outfits a couple of time for her Torrid Haul, and had to have James film her.



Yep, she'd done it before and she's very manipulative.. she only sees James once a week remember!


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jun 1, 2019)

Of all the shit she does, taking time and resources away from people who actually need the help in these mental health treatment centers is the worst. Well, that and bleeding Grandma dry. She's such a self centered cunt.


----------



## Triggured (Jun 1, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Don't forget to save the description
> 6/1/19 - ???
> View attachment 781025



Pretty sure when she says "that ship has sailed for food" she isn't referring to the fact that they're bad for her health. She's referring to the fact that she gets an overwhelming amount of negative comments, dislikes, etc. The era of being allowed to eat like a fat gluttonous monster is over and she knows it. 

Videoing it anyway. We know she'll eat like this in secret.


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 1, 2019)

I listened closely. The way she says it in the video, sounds like she doesn't think her overeating (or "binging" as some people call it) is the problem; rather her problem is that she feels bad afterwards and doesn't want to eat "and that's unhealthy, that's disordered eating."

No, it isn't. Normal people, when they overindulge at a festive family meal, restaurant or fast food, tend not to feel great afterwards and don't want to eat for some time because they stuffed themselves and feel uncomfortable physically. and they also know they went way over in calories so they feel "bad" emotionally to some degree. They feel an urge to eat less to hopefully balance out their overall calories.

She's conflating what she experiences after overeating (her experience is normal) to what a restricting-type ED patient experiences. But it's not even close. She's an idiot and still doesn't get it. Whether she realizes it or not, what she's saying is that she doesn't mind the eating part, she just wishes she didn't feel bad afterwards. It's the bad feels that are the problem, not her eating. Like Amberlynn she hates that there are consequences for her actions. She doesn't "hate" food she just hates that it has calories--that actions have consequences.

Stop overeating for EVERY FUCKING MEAL and you won't feel like you have to "starve" yourself afterwards. Moron.


----------



## Strine (Jun 1, 2019)

Fatty-boom-boom said:


> I'll give it a week and she'll be back on it


She will never cease to be "on it". She'll lie unconvincingly for a few days about her health scare and how much she loves her restrictive new diet. She will then chimp out when she's caught lying too many times and she'll revert (on-camera; in reality she never actually changed). 

Chantal only really has a few personae that she alternates between.

Green Queen: the enlightened vegan goddess who's allowed to eat beef and "vegan chicken" because she feels bad for the cows

Patient #366: medical catastrophe who does need opiates and online attention but doesn't need to follow through with any treatment

Foodie Beasty: manic mukbang monster who thinks bowel functions are good mealtime topics and who mysteriously never gains weight despite visibly accumulating fat

Chimptal: the meltdown that occurs whenever her garbage lying skills and feeble brainpower topple her castle built on cobwebs, usually when she realises for the thousandth time that nobody believed her self-serving fictions 

Did I miss any?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 1, 2019)

chesticle_udders said:


> She crashed _hard. _I wonder what happened within the last 24 hours to prompt this crash. She sounds almost suicidal. Huh.



Nah, it’s part of the cycle. Gorl is too narcissistic to off herself. She was bound to crash hard after that fast food high. When she’s on a binge high, she becomes oblivious to everything.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 1, 2019)

"Thinking that I have control and I can eat this sma-, this amount, if I do a mukbang I'll be able to control it."
"My logic was thinking I could eat a little bit. If I eat a little bit ... If I deny myself completely I'm gonna wanna binge."

She's had full meals (often plus sides), sometimes twice a day, every single day for the past week plus. Where is the "little bit"? Bitch has never eaten "a little bit" of anything in her entire life.

Edit: 


Strine said:


> Did I miss any?


Yeah, the meek-voiced victim who's just trying her best but is beaten down by the world at every turn.


----------



## bitch eating crackers (Jun 1, 2019)

DongMiguel said:


> Maybe but Chantal isn't really binge eating in any of her videos. She just eats huge portions. There's a difference. Someone who suffers from BED will consume anything and everything they can within a specific amount of time until they're physically ill from eating too much. Chantal is just fat and eats extremely poorly. Does she have mental issues that she needs to work through to lose weight? Probably. But I don't know if she binges at the level you'd expect someone with BED.



This is the last thing I'm going to say about it because I'm not here to sperg about eating disorders but this is a woman who has admitted to *eating so much before bed she wakes up choking on her own vomit. *That is BED. Recall also the HelloFresh debacle where she cooked and ate, what, 4 entire meals and also ate half (an entire) cake? Eating an entire block of cheese at once clocks in as well. Chantal eats more, probably WAY more, than she shows on camera, and I don't doubt she does hide the horror and shame of what a true binge would look like. She's a lah about many things but I don't doubt she has BED.


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Jun 1, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> She's conflating what she experiences after overeating (her experience is normal) to what a restricting-type ED patient experiences. But it's not even close. She's an idiot and still doesn't get it. Whether she realizes it or not, what she's saying is that she doesn't mind the eating part, she just wishes she didn't feel bad afterwards. It's the bad feels that are the problem, not her eating. Like Amberlynn she hates that there are consequences for her actions. She doesn't "hate" food she just hates that it has calories--that actions have consequences.


She also doesn't get that _thinking_ about not eating or restricting like that is completely different to actually following through with it.

The cycle of restriction/binging is definitely real for a lot of people but I don't think she gets to claim she's experiencing that when 'restriction' never even lasts a day...

Edit: Take her example of 'other Youtubers' who do unhealthy mukbangs. According to her, they probably don't have EDs, because if they did they wouldn't be able to control it. Not once does she stop to think that maybe they actually _do _what she just fantasizes about - a lot of them probably don't eat for a while before and afterwards, some exercise a scary amount, and realistically some of them probably purge as well.

She's convinced she's a special case because she's determined to believe her ED is suuuper serious. (Despite never having made a serious attempt to fix it, ie. therapy). Newsflash for you Chantal, you're nothing compared to what goes on behind closed doors with genuinely uncontrollable BED or bulimia. They're just not filming it and uploading it for people to gawk at...


----------



## Viridian (Jun 1, 2019)

bitch eating crackers said:


> This is the last thing I'm going to say about it because I'm not here to sperg about eating disorders but this is a woman who has admitted to *eating so much before bed she wakes up choking on her own vomit. *That is BED. Recall also the HelloFresh debacle where she cooked and ate, what, 4 entire meals and also ate half (an entire) cake? Eating an entire block of cheese at once clocks in as well. Chantal eats more, probably WAY more, than she shows on camera, and I don't doubt she does hide the horror and shame of what a true binge would look like. She's a lah about many things but I don't doubt she has BED.



I won't deny she obviously has disordered eating habits and would probably qualify for a food addiction diagnosis, but I don't think she would be diagnosed with Binge Eating Disorder. Why? Because the binges involved in that disorder are called that because they're _deviations _from the sufferer's normal eating pattern. Chintal pigging out IS her normal eating pattern. I can't justify calling any of Chintal's confessed off-screen meals as 'binges' because they're no different in size or unhealthiness than what she eats for her feeder audience. She's simply dishonest a lot of the time as to her actual food intake, calling her on-camera gluttony 'mukbangs' while categorizing all her off-camera gluttony (when she eventually confesses to it) as 'binges' to make herself sound like a victim and shield herself from criticism.


----------



## THOTto (Jun 1, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> Nah, it’s part of the cycle. Gorl is too narcissistic to off herself. She was bound to crash hard after that fast food high. When she’s on a binge high, she becomes oblivious to everything.


I’d argue is she suicidal just not in the traditional sense. She’s killing herself with food, knows it and isn’t doing anything to change or even slow that.


----------



## sgtpepper (Jun 1, 2019)

I’m so sick of her shit. 

Every time she cycles out she pretends to have these brand new revelations about her food issues. 

CHANTAL!!!! We have heard you say over and over that you recognize your disordered thinking that it’s ok to mukbang. You’ve realized the same things at least 6-7 times that I’ve seen in just over a year watching you.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 1, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> I listened closely. The way she says it in the video, sounds like she doesn't think her overeating (or "binging" as some people call it) is the problem; rather her problem is that she feels bad afterwards and doesn't want to eat "and that's unhealthy, that's disordered eating."
> 
> No, it isn't. Normal people, when they overindulge at a festive family meal, restaurant or fast food, tend not to feel great afterwards and don't want to eat for some time because they stuffed themselves and feel uncomfortable physically. and they also know they went way over in calories so they feel "bad" emotionally to some degree. They feel an urge to eat less to hopefully balance out their overall calories.
> 
> ...


Exactly this! In her mind, any negative thoughts about eating or cutting back are what an “anorexic” thinks.  The feeling we all get of “damn, I should not have had that last slice of cake, that was too much” is concerning to her because she rarely meets a food she doesn’t totally demolish.

It ties into the FA movement idea that any time you think to yourself “maybe three tea cakes is too much for a treat, perhaps just one,” you’re engaging in NEGATIVE THINKING and internalizing fat-shaming messages from society and you _need those three cakes because self-love and YOLO._

Simple moderation seems to be redefined as personal punishment. Chantal is bothered by the dim thoughts of moderation, or guilt about her lack thereof, struggling to make themselves heard in her food-obsessed melon of a head.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jun 1, 2019)

I don't really care if she has BED or not. This shit is funny. Her thinking that there's ever going to be a cure for her behavior outside of growing a spine and putting down the fork is hilarious. Every time she puts out one of these meek voiced pity party videos after a week or two of manic, smug gluttony, I crack up. I can't wait to see what diet or "lifestyle change" she starts next week. The absolute best one was following the guy who got diet tips from ghosts. When she gets all preachy and self righteous, it just makes it that much funnier when she fails. And she always does. She's a complete failure in every aspect of her life. The only thing she's ever done right was when she decided to record her miserable life and put it online. 

So yeah, girl. You go waste time at that eating disorder clinic. In a week when you're eating Pizza Pizza on camera and explaining why the program wouldn't ever work for you, it's going to give me an excellent chuckle.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jun 1, 2019)

Someone needs to archive her most recent video before she inevitably takes it down.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Jun 1, 2019)

It's so cute that Chantal thinks we might believe that if she actually goes to the ED clinic, she won't be discussing it. This ding-dong _couldn't wait_ to get asspats the minute she went to the obesity doc. It was a week of charts, diet plans, hauls, and ofc immediately flaunting her "success" in Amber's comments after ONE appointment. 


Strine said:


> Chantal only really has a few personae that she alternates between.
> 
> Green Queen: the enlightened vegan goddess who's allowed to eat beef and "vegan chicken" because she feels bad for the cows
> 
> ...


This amazing rundown of Chintal's personae deserves a spot right next to her predictable cycles. 
The only one I might add (and perhaps it belongs under the umbrella of the Green Queen) is:
_The Chinspiration_: the woman who without a hint of irony, while shoveling family-sized portions of Arby's in her gob, speaks of lofty and unrealistic goals such as cross-country skiing, climbing Everest, writing a memoir, starting an animal sanctuary and flouncing around in bikinis and sundresses after her 90-day grape fast.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 1, 2019)

Monday is a long time for Chantal. Plenty of time for her to change her mind a few dozen times and that is _*IF  *_she in fact has an appointment. She lies. Chantal is experiencing regret for her week long buffet of grease. Not because she feels guilty, but rather because she is having physical gastrointestinal symptoms associated with her gluttony and her one pair of black pants are getting too tight. She looked like hammered shit (more than usual) in her newest video. I have strong doubts that anything will change after Monday. She is simply beginning a cycle anew.


----------



## Ellana (Jun 1, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> Someone needs to archive her most recent video before she inevitably takes it down.


Edit: Has it already been discussed that her "I have some things to say..." From 5/25 was taken down? The one with the Prissy P intro?




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## SmileyTimeDayCare (Jun 1, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Edit: Has it already been discussed that her "I have some things to say..." From 5/25 was taken down? The one with the Prissy P intro?



_In treatment._

I just broke the X on my gamepad.


----------



## solidus (Jun 1, 2019)

I just love how the more things change, the more they stay the same.

- There are going to be changes.... On Monday.

- I know I always have a schedule and never stick to it, but here’s my schedule...

- I blocked all these people for telling me my lifestyle was unhealthy/going to kill me, but my lifestyle is really unhealthy and I need to get treatment or else I’ll die.

- Bibi is my rock but it was my family (tugboat) that was concerned for me.

Keep going Chantal, I love these contradictions. If she lives until next year I’ll be surprised.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Jun 1, 2019)

Strine said:


> Chantal only really has a few personae that she alternates between.
> 
> Green Queen: the enlightened vegan goddess who's allowed to eat beef and "vegan chicken" because she feels bad for the cows
> 
> ...


----------



## PatTraverse (Jun 1, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Oh for fuck's sake.
> 
> So, if there are no more mukbangs, but she can't talk about her treatment, then what is gonna be her content?  "You'll be seeing a different kind of videos"  Like what?  "Clothing, makeup, and weightloss stuff", she says.  So now we are back to March again?
> 
> ...


Family hating the "mukbangs" rings hollow when they enable that lifestyle at every turn. Seems that the family is exactly like Chantal in the way they express their concerns about her declining health from time to time but never just cut the funds. The inmate has been running the asylum and that is not about to change.


----------



## Scotch (Jun 1, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Edit: Has it already been discussed that her "I have some things to say..." From 5/25 was taken down? The one with the Prissy P intro?


Yes.



Scotch said:


> For posterity's sake (since it will, more than likely, be deleted).
> 
> View attachment 771548


----------



## Wherethewildlingsare (Jun 2, 2019)

Ya, ya she's back on the getting help / no more mukbang train. Didn't see that coming. 

But I'm really curious.. Is that new nightgown she bought her ONLY nightgown now!?

So she made money back when she started doing mukbangs, so that's her income... She doesn't work, so YouTube is her job. I don't think she is too concerned about her health - I think she is too reckless with eating to be. It's like a smoker who wants to quit but at the same time is addicted and has that denial that it will ultimately kill you mentality.

It seems like she has delusions of grandeur, like being super confident in herself and the way she looks all the time/not thinking she needs to change. Honestly, if I was her size I would never put full body shots of myself anywhere on the internet because I would be too embarrassed. But notice she does it and keeps them up. I really don't think she's concerned about her health and on top of that she's happy with the way she looks. More power to her because there are some really beautiful people out there inside and out who hate themselves. But she's also a really shitty person so fuck you, Chantal.

Also, her boyfriend is annoyed with her and doesn't seem like he's even attracted to her anymore so she probably complains to Pete or whatever his name is about him to which Pete is like up her butthole with compliments or whatever. 

As long as people keep watching her she's going to keep it up. She has her little cult following of Karatejoe, Annie, Marisa, etc. Who probably tell her what she wants to hear and she probably thinks "Well at least some people like me for who I am." 

She's honestly not even worth the time anymore... For me it seems like I've just been watching her so long it's like a bad reality TV show - I just need to know what happens so I keep watching. She is so scummy and a pathological liar, I wouldn't be surprised if she was a sociopath, but I don't think she could ever fake emotions that well. I really pity her, and I hate that I give her so much energy.


----------



## Chihiro (Jun 2, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Edit: Has it already been discussed that her "I have some things to say..." From 5/25 was taken down? The one with the Prissy P intro?
> View attachment 781648


"hey guys" *deep breath* "so I just wanted to come on here, I said i was only going to do videos monday through friday but" *deep breath* "I" *deep breath* "monday there's gonna be some changes" *deep breath*

Jesus christ, Chintal.


----------



## Gawdamit (Jun 2, 2019)

I thought she said the mukbangs cured her binging problem. Plus she was losing weight. So what's her problem?


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jun 2, 2019)

*What Chantal says. -vs-*
*What Chantal really means.*


“I was diagnosed with binge eating disorder.”
I diagnosed myself with Google.

“My family did an intervention.”
Grandma has enough of paying for my binges.

“I’m going to an ED clinic.”
I’m going to Arby’s.

“I will keep the ED treatment private.”
There is no ED treatment.

“I’m not gonna do _mookbongs_ anymore.”
I’m gonna still pig out on the daily  but not in front of the camera.

“Hee hee!”
Hee hee.


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Jun 2, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> I don't really care if she has BED or not. This shit is funny. Her thinking that there's ever going to be a cure for her behavior outside of growing a spine and putting down the fork is hilarious. Every time she puts out one of these meek voiced pity party videos after a week or two of manic, smug gluttony, I crack up. I can't wait to see what diet or "lifestyle change" she starts next week. The absolute best one was following the guy who got diet tips from ghosts. When she gets all preachy and self righteous, it just makes it that much funnier when she fails. And she always does. She's a complete failure in every aspect of her life. The only thing she's ever done right was when she decided to record her miserable life and put it online.
> 
> So yeah, girl. You go waste time at that eating disorder clinic. In a week when you're eating Pizza Pizza on camera and explaining why the program wouldn't ever work for you, it's going to give me an excellent chuckle.



Yeah, I have no idea where she got this idea from, but she seems to believe that the clinic will magically fix her. It's been a constant theme since she first brought up the referral.

If we pair it with her talking about how 'restrictive' she is after binging... does she think she'll be encouraged to eat what she wants? I can't help but wonder if she's read or watched stuff about treatment for anorexia/bulimia and thinks she's going to hear all about how she should eat what she likes without feeling guilty about it.

The reality is that therapy will be by far the most important part of the treatment, but we all know that won't go well... (I genuinely do pity anyone who ends up in her group sessions, if she ever goes).



Spoiler: A little off-topic, questions about treatment: 



Does anyone have good resources that describe treatment for BED in this kind of outpatient setting? There seems to be a lot less out there about it (I assume because it has only recently been treated as an ED). Do they treat it like bulimia just without the purging? Does she get a meal plan, or will they focus purely on avoiding 'binges'? (Prediction: if they do that, she'll just redefine what her binges are, we've seen that this week).

I'm struggling to find good accounts of BED treatment because it's all polluted by anas convinced their slice of pizza was a binge, fitspo influencers trying to sell me their diet, and deathfats adamant that they have an ED and aren't just greedy.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Jun 2, 2019)

If any of you are interested in an example of how to do one of these video challenges, or just not be terrible at making food videos, try comparing Chantal's video to this:






It's made by somebody who knows what spicy food tastes like so can gauge her tolerances, articulate her feelings during eating, and can avoid presenting herself like a gross animal. Creators like this expose Chantal on so many levels, both personally and productively. It reminds me most of all that after her laziness and personality disorders, Chantal simply doesn't like or appreciate food.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 2, 2019)

Emmy actually chose the hottest of the series. Chantal devoured one of the milder ones. I can totally imagine Chantal being one of those stereotypical white people who think adding a grain of black pepper to a gallon of soup makes it spicy.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Jun 2, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> Emmy actually chose the hottest of the series. Chantal devoured one of the milder ones. I can totally imagine Chantal being one of those stereotypical white people who think adding a grain of black pepper to a gallon of soup makes it spicy.


Whew! These chicken sausages and green beans are spicy. Imma need a sip from my coldest water bottle *cut to clip of sipping*. I put 1/32 Tsp of pepper in there and it is making ya gorl tear up. *wipes eyes with tissue also removing half of her mascara in the process*.  Ya'll know I am a dainty gorl and can't handle any spice. Whew! *cut to another clip of sipping*. Imma need some mi1k ya gorl is durst-tee.

Babe can you bring me some mi1k? That pepper made me currrrr-rye. *takes sip of mi1k*.

I'm going to end the mook-bong I mean Eat with Me. Byeeeeeee!!!


----------



## PatTraverse (Jun 2, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> If any of you are interested in an example of how to do one of these video challenges, or just not be terrible at making food videos, try comparing Chantal's video to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is just seeking the high that junk gives her, that is why she finds eating healthier food "boring". Processed food is engineered by scientists to get people like Chantal forever hooked and consuming. Arby's could start serving literal pig slop and she would be the first in line to stuff her face in.

That is exactly why WLS would never work on her. She does not care about the taste or the texture of whatever she is consuming. She would just blend anything to bypass the restricting effects of the surgery and get her hit.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 2, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> Emmy actually chose the hottest of the series. Chantal devoured one of the milder ones. I can totally imagine Chantal being one of those stereotypical white people who think adding a grain of black pepper to a gallon of soup makes it spicy.




The number of scovilles in Chantal's stupid noodles was 2323, and it nearly killed her.

To give that some context, her beloved Sriracha is 2200 scovilles.  Tabasco sauce has 3750. A Jalapeño has about 5000, give or take.  A Carolina Reaper pepper has 2,200,000 scovilles.

Her showing was pathetic for such a fatty.  One more challenge, and one more big, fat FAIL.  Something else she quit before reaching the end, and she was only two freakin' bites away from completing it.

I really can't help laughing at just how incompetent she is, even at eating.


----------



## Coin Ops (Jun 2, 2019)

PatTraverse said:


> That is exactly why WLS would never work on her. She does not care about the taste or the texture of whatever she is consuming. She would just blend anything to bypass the restricting effects of the surgery and get her hit.


I would love a post-WLS video where she crams Beef 'n Cheddars into a blender while lecturing us on the cancerous properties of turkey pepperettes and babybel cheese.


----------



## CH 815 (Jun 2, 2019)

I wonder how many fast food meals Chantal had after her disappointing Fish N Chips portion? And then she woke up and thought she was anorexic just because she suddenly didn't want to inhale the entire planet after several weeks of hitting up every fast food joint in Ottowa? If she listened to this inner "anorexia" more she might be 100 pounds lighter.


----------



## scootiepuff (Jun 2, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> The number of scovilles in Chantal's stupid noodles was 2323, and it nearly killed her.



I think the ones she had were 4,404. That's what is says on the Amazon page anyway. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01IU3OPMC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 2, 2019)

fattymcbutterpants said:


> I think the ones she had were 4,404. That's what is says on the Amazon page anyway. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01IU3OPMC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1



I stand corrected.  It's still not even a jalapeño, though.


----------



## Fatty-boom-boom (Jun 2, 2019)

PatTraverse said:


> That is exactly why WLS would never work on her. She does not care about the taste or the texture of whatever she is consuming. She would just blend anything to bypass the restricting effects of the surgery and get her hit.


Exactly this, also you have to take shit loads of vitamins, watch you don't drink too much when eating too or you'll bring it back up. You can only eat certain meats (can really upset your stomach). Have to have high protein meals..

People think it's a magic cure, I've heard from people who have done it it's VERY hard.. You are never eat the same ever again..

Also edited to say she's been losing subscribers so she has to do the video of shame (Big Al style), Chintal has to try to get sympathy and subscribers back.

I bet my left tit she does a Livestream in the next few hours, she needs her asspats.


----------



## fatfuck (Jun 2, 2019)

that dirty rat nest that she lives in must already smell pretty bad. i don't even want to imagine how it would be like living in such small apartment with someone like chantal who is on a high protein diet.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Jun 2, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> If any of you are interested in an example of how to do one of these video challenges, or just not be terrible at making food videos, try comparing Chantal's video to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does help to be an attractive, normal sized woman who actually has an engaging personality. This gal knows we don’t talk about poop at the table and even though she acknowledged being sick after on of her videos, somehow she managed to do so with wit and grace enough that it wasn’t repulsive. Take notes, Cuntal.


----------



## Pudgy Bear Claws (Jun 2, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> If any of you are interested in an example of how to do one of these video challenges, or just not be terrible at making food videos, try comparing Chantal's video to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been a fan of Emmy's channel for a long time. Her MRE and prison recipe reviews are fun.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 2, 2019)

Gastric Ghoul said:


> I wonder how many fast food meals Chantal had after her disappointing Fish N Chips portion? And then she woke up and thought she was anorexic just because she suddenly didn't want to inhale the entire planet after several weeks of hitting up every fast food joint in Ottowa? If she listened to this inner "anorexia" more she might be 100 pounds lighter.


 
Massive fatties worrying about anorexia is one of my favorite absurdities. It gives you insight into how bizarre their idea about food intake truly is. They literally think they are on the verge of anorexia or starvation if they don’t eat a mountain of food one day. 

You see it on My 600 lb life often enough. Big Al used to be on WW diets that allowed a maximum calorie or point intake per day - and it was huge maximum. She worried about eating the Max everyday and thought not eating the max put her in danger of starvation. 

Chantal would think she needed treatment for anorexia if she went two days in a row only eating 1200 calories.

Death fats are so accustomed to 5,000 to 6,000 calories per day that they believe that just eating 1500 is dangerous. This is why Chantal’s lies about fasts were so obvious false. Simply not being hungry is a sign of danger for Chintel, much less zero calorie days.


----------



## CHINARED (Jun 2, 2019)

Damn. YouTube is down


----------



## Ellana (Jun 2, 2019)

CHINARED said:


> Damn. YouTube is down


It was down for maybe an hour. It's back to normal for now.








						Google recovers from outage that took down YouTube, Gmail, and Snapchat
					

Google Cloud problems hit a number of services




					www.theverge.com
				



No word from Chintal.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jun 2, 2019)

She looks miserable being that close to Chintel. She isn't even trying to fake a smile


----------



## Princess Ariel (Jun 2, 2019)

She's gonna talk herself out of this eventually with her incredible mental gymnastics she has developed surrounding justifying eating everything in sight.
She might find that she needs to get a hobby besides eating. 


Rabbit Bones said:


> She looks miserable being that close to Chintel. She isn't even trying to fake a smile
> View attachment 782703



This picture is making me legit wonder how much Chantals head alone must weigh.

I wonder if she will do one last hurrah mukbang before tomorrow.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jun 2, 2019)

I'm going to assume one of these is her sisters, not that she was a complete hog and ate two meals in public. Kinda moot, since we all know she stopped at a Burger King on the way home.


----------



## DongMiguel (Jun 2, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> It does help to be an attractive, normal sized woman who actually has an engaging personality. This gal knows we don’t talk about poop at the table and even though she acknowledged being sick after on of her videos, somehow she managed to do so with wit and grace enough that it wasn’t repulsive. Take notes, Cuntal.



It's not just her engaging personality - it's the fact she takes her channel seriously. The quality of that video, even with it only being ten minutes long, is vastly better than anything Chantal has churned out.


----------



## roachrypt (Jun 2, 2019)

Oh I might be a little late commenting on the no more Mukbang videos.  I had to laugh when I saw it.  She has already given this coming to Jesus chat like four times already. It’s just another one of her identities that she likes to wear. You can already see her “acting the part” - she’s not interested in actually recovering and doing better. I mean, to some extent I guess. But she is WAY more thrilled about getting to act the part of eating disorder survivor. You can just see it all over her face as she talks and role plays “victim” and “survivor” it’s pretty cringe. Her life is really so void, and she as a person is really so empty, that is she pumped (barely able not to grin) about getting treatment for binge eating disorder. Her musings about “I didn’t even consider I had a problem until...” *looks shyly alway* “until I started this journey on YouTube....” you can see her already crafting her origin story in her head lol. She is likely (and grossly) idolizing other eating disorder suffers because she wants to be “deep” and “introspective” like them. Its just another way for her to stroke her ego. She didn’t give up mukbangs because she sincerely wants to be better. She gave them up because she is revisiting a fixation on the disordered eating community and she wants to emulate those members. The same as she does with the fasting community and vegan community. She will be back to mukbangs eventually when this fixation grows old and boring. Just like how she ignored the doctors eating plan when she was role playing this same identity a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Strine (Jun 2, 2019)

Just casually posting nondescript meals that happen to be normal portions! I eat these all the time! HEE HEE!


----------



## solidus (Jun 2, 2019)

For Chantal that’s dinner 1 of 5, who does she think she is kidding? She has told her viewers multiple times that she stops for fast food on the way home after family dinners like this. Hell, she even had a cringeworthy video where she ate all the food with her family there.

I wonder if her family also get whiplash from her shit after she no showed the Easter meal because it wasn’t vegan? Even her family must find her exhausting. Her sister probably hates the fact that while she is normal and has a job, grandma gives Chantal money to feed her.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Jun 2, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> She looks miserable being that close to Chintel. She isn't even trying to fake a smile
> View attachment 782703



I've seen photos of actual hostages who looked happier with their circumstances.


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 2, 2019)

Chantel’s sister is the polar opposite of Chantel. 

Sis is buff and works out at gym for hours a day. Chantel is fat and eats for hours a day. 

Sis holds down a job. Chantel gets money from gramma. 

Chantel slather’s on the makeup. Sis just lets her natural looks shine. 

Chantel is bald. Sister has a full head of hair. 

Sister has discipline and a work ethic. Chantel....doesn’t. 

Chantel probably tortured the poor girl as a child, blamed everything on her, made fun of her. Now sister  tolerates her because ...sisters but probably spends no time together. 

I hope they went out to eat. If mom made two different means, she’s spoiled them and it explains a lot.


----------



## WeDon'tNeedToWhisper (Jun 2, 2019)

fattymcbutterpants said:


> I think the ones she had were 4,404. That's what is says on the Amazon page anyway. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01IU3OPMC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1


The ramen that Chantal ate have a scoville level of 2,323. The seller on Amazon, who wrote the description of the product, was wrong.









						The Definitive Guide To Samyang Foods Buldak Bokkeummyun - The Ramen Rater
					

The Ramen Rater gives an in-depth guide to the Samyang Foods Buldak Bokkeummyun range popularized by the Fire Noodle Challenge




					www.theramenrater.com


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 2, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> Chantel probably tortured the poor girl as a child, blamed everything on her, made fun of her. Now sister  tolerates her because ...sisters but probably spends no time together.



Her friend manicunt (as she called herself here), the woman whom Chantal falsely snitched on to CPS, posted here that Chantal (who is 13 years older than her half-sister) had a signature move where she'd literally knock her sister off the sofa with her fat ass and change the channel from whatever her sister was watching.  Keep in mind, this wasn't like a couple of little kids fighting; it was a 17-year-old tormenting a 4-year-old.

That little insight into her personality never left me; every time I see Chantal, I remember that she is the type of fat load who would bully a 4-year-old as a near-adult.

Every time we've seen them together, the sister is making faces that seem almost like messages to the unknown viewers.  The message is always: "I can't stand this gross monster"



WeDon'tNeedToWhisper said:


> The ramen that Chantal ate have a scoville level of 2,323. The seller on Amazon, who wrote the description of the product, was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for double checking that.  I was pretty sure it was 2323.  So, almost exactly the same as the Sriracha she pours on everything...  She is such a drama queen and failure.


----------



## Mr Foster (Jun 2, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Her friend manicunt (as she was called here), the woman whom Chantal falsely snitched on to CPS, posted here that Chantal (who is 13 years older than her half-sister) had a signature move where she'd literally knock her sister off the sofa with her fat ass and change the channel from whatever her sister was watching.  Keep in mind, this wasn't like a couple of little kids fighting; it was a 17-year-old tormenting a 4-year-old.
> 
> That little insight into her personality never left me; every time I see Chantal, I remember that she is the type of fat load who would bully a 4-year-old as a near-adult.
> 
> ...



What a cunty thing to do to a little kid.

Chantal why are you such a gross human?


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jun 2, 2019)

I'm not going to bother to record the video, it's just the end of some waiters singing Happy Birthday. But this food obsessed heifer is recording the fucking cake... not the waiters who are singing, or her sister reacting to it, like most birthday videos are. _She's fucking fixated on that cake. _I bet she's livid she doesn't get to have it. She's probably going to pick up a whole cheesecake to slam once she  gets home.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jun 2, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> Chantel’s sister is the polar opposite of Chantel.
> 
> Sis is buff and works out at gym for hours a day. Chantel is fat and eats for hours a day.
> 
> ...


The IG photos of the two meals is not Mom making two different meals, it's definitely a restaurant as indicated by the two sisters photo, the utensils (fork and knife) being unrolled in a napkin, and the water layout.  It almost looks like it was for a catered event with having the same veggie sides and potatoes, which is common though the table seems that of a table for four.   I'm also putting bets that the over cooked shrimp one was Chantal's because of the ramekin of some undisclosed dipping sauce, and having two carbs (the rice and also potatoes) with apparently some sort of cream sauce on the rice and shrimp.


----------



## Chihiro (Jun 2, 2019)

i hold out hope to this day that Chantals sis is a fellow Kiwi who hasn't made themselves known, but feels better knowing there is a community of people who won't coddle her sisters bullshit.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jun 2, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> She looks miserable being that close to Chintel. She isn't even trying to fake a smile



Too bad it’s a picture. We will never know if sister blinked twice for help.


----------



## The end is nigh (Jun 3, 2019)

Have you had an itching for a fat whale? An itch that just couldn't be scratched with documentaries or feeder porn? Well have I got the thing for you! For the low low price of your sanity you can date chantal yourself! This relatively realistic rendition of chantal will have you head over heels in no time! All you gotta do is click the link below, download the game, and wait for the shame to slowly overwhelm you!









						MediaFire
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




					www.mediafire.com
				




Warning: player discretion advised, I am not responsible for vomiting, sudden and uncontrollable diarrhea, a yearning for a swift end, a pain that lasts indefinitely, embarrassing moments, people walking in during those embarrassing moments, embarrassing moments happening during an event or occasion, a random twitch in your eye, a random desire towards food, a disgusted feeling rising through your body at the sight of food, feeling regret, a unexpected outburst of insanity, and a sudden attraction to what others may describe as an abomination. You have been warned. Any complaints or comments can be sent to my email at whatisakiwifarms@gmail.com and yes I actually have that email. (I threw this game together in an hour. It truly is the definition of a shitty game.)


----------



## CH 815 (Jun 3, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> Chantel’s sister is the polar opposite of Chantel.
> 
> Sis is buff and works out at gym for hours a day. Chantel is fat and eats for hours a day.



How do you know she's buff and works out hours a day? Does she have an Instagram or something?


----------



## blazinbeefbigolbuns (Jun 3, 2019)

For fuck sake, Chintal.


----------



## Pumba (Jun 3, 2019)

Jabba streaming again, she's saying she wants to log-off social media again.


----------



## Tastes Like Power (Jun 3, 2019)

Gastric Ghoul said:


> How do you know she's buff and works out hours a day? Does she have an Instagram or something?



It's further back in this thread, receipts below. Chantal's sister works out like Chantal eats.



sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Here's a picture of Jabba's sister and her boyfriend. How much motivation do you think Chantal has provided for her sister's fitness? A lot, I reckon. It turns out she is actually an inspiration to some people - just not the way she wants to be.
> 
> View attachment 595431


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 3, 2019)

Live and has "some things to say".

She's complaining about Kiwi Farms, YT commentators, etc. She just said we were mentally ill for creating a cycle chart. 

She's, at the very least, on the verge of a chimp out. Guess we're getting that live chimp out we were hoping for!

She just said that for her cutting out a certain junk food is "like losing a loved one".

We're going to need this one archived. Is it possible to save a livestream in progress? If she gets too out of control she'll probably not leave the live up.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Jun 3, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> She just said we were mentally ill for creating a cycle chart.



She's just jealous that AL got one first.


----------



## Pumba (Jun 3, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> She's complaining about Kiwi Farms, YT commentators, etc. She just said we were mentally ill for She just said that for her cutting out a *certain junk food is "like losing a loved one".*



Yep, time for the off-camera binge-vacation.

And you're right, she's gradually chimping out more on the stream.

View attachment 783266


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 3, 2019)

It looks like this chimp out was caused by a video from Amy's Life Journey in which she allegedly says Chantal takes her eating disorder as a joke.

Here's that video:


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Jun 3, 2019)

Gastric Ghoul said:


> How do you know she's buff and works out hours a day? Does she have an Instagram or something?





sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Here's a picture of Jabba's sister and her boyfriend. How much motivation do you think Chantal has provided for her sister's fitness? A lot, I reckon. It turns out she is actually an inspiration to some people - just not the way she wants to be.
> 
> View attachment 595431



ETA this bitch is talking about how she's been "abused" and "neglected". Did someone tell her that she couldn't have 3 pieces of cake? Or that she should wait more than 2 hours between fast food trips? "I don't like talking about this stuff with my friends." More like she has no friends to talk to, that's why she's livestreaming from her car. On the subject of taking a break from social media: "I won't be gone forever." Gorl you can't even stay gone for 24 hours. She said that Bibi's "sister" is a normal weight.

Mod line up: KarateJoe, Marisa L, and Annie P. Is Annie new?


----------



## RemoveKebab (Jun 3, 2019)

Pumba said:


> Jabba streaming again, she's saying she wants to log-off social media again.


She is losing her mind.

She said she didn't want to make a new video because it has been only 2 days but she is fine with a livestream

Apparently someone on YT hurt her fifi's but she won't say who. It isn't Prissy P.

She also admitted she has a social media addiction. She said it is addictive making videos.

She said she has never been diagnosed with BED only a eating disorder. So she lied about that one too.

*Chantal lies*

She said she needs to drive to get away and escape but we all know that she is driving for food. *She ate an entire entree of carbonara from a restaurant in her car then drove to KFC for chicken wings. She also drank an entire cup of KFC gravy. She ate all this off camera.*

Her grandmother took her to lunch and ordered onion rings. She asked Chantal if the onion rings would be a trigger to which Chantal said no. Long story short, Chantal ate most of her grandmothers onion rings.

Also Bibi cannot understand why Chantal cannot stop eating. She seems pissed about this. Bibi knows she has a eating disorder but doesn't understand. She said it impacts their "relationship".

The main issue is that she doesn't want to change. This is all for show.


----------



## CH 815 (Jun 3, 2019)

Tastes Like Power said:


> It's further back in this thread, receipts below. Chantal's sister works out like Chantal eats.



Wow! Was not expecting dem muscles


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 3, 2019)

After the birthday dinner she got triggered by Amy's video and drove to get carbonara pasta from a fancy Italian restaurant, which she ate in the parking lot, then went directly to KFC and literally DRANK a side of gravy. DRANK GRAVY. She also takes back claiming that she has BED. She said, "If I ever said that, I take it back." She started saying she thinks she has ED-NOS because sometimes she doesn't want to eat at all ............... She caught herself before going down that road, the cow.

Birthday dinner: salad, entree, cake + an entire second restaurant dinner + KFC. That's only been in the past few hours.






She just claimed she's been neglected for a lifetime. I thought she had no trauma? She's accusing a family member of doing something or another to her. Missed that part.


----------



## Ellana (Jun 3, 2019)

It may be midnight where I am but have found it! I have found the link that proves Big AL and Cuntal are working together! The following video is timestamped: 




What ordinary human uses the phrase, "Not today, satan?" AL started using the phrase since spring/summer(?) of last year. At first everyone believed Chantal was copying AL. This proves Chantal is the original Queen Baal. 

Ofc my autistic joke is shot down by new information. 
Bitch, LEAVE. There are no hugboxes in the real world. No wonder you're stuck in your self imposed hell. 
She says she possesses "compassion"
She's angry with Jesus
She's had "suicidal ideations" in a past video and her family member didn't fall for her lie. HAHAHA. What an attention whore.


----------



## CH 815 (Jun 3, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Birthday dinner out + an entire second restaurant dinner + KFC. That's only been in the past few hours.
> 
> View attachment 783272
> 
> She just claimed she's been neglected for a lifetime. I thought she had no trauma? She's accusing a family member of doing something or another to her. Missed that part.


I think the family member she's speaking about may be her dad. This girl has daddy issues. She fills the hole inside herself from feeling rejected by her dad with buckets of KFC gravy and constantly craves and imagines male attention. This is why she will have sex with a social reject behind a furniture store, older men when she was a teen, homeless, men, smelly men, etc. It's sad really.

I think it also partially explains why she humiliates herself online. He knows about her channel but as she spirals further and further towards death and into madness, he does nothing to intervene or help. She's being a trainwreck online to get her dad's attention with the hopes deep down that he will finally prove he loves her.

(I have no idea why someone rated this optimistic, lol)


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Jun 3, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> She just claimed she's been neglected for a lifetime. I thought she had no trauma? She's accusing a family member of doing something or another to her. Missed that part.



There wasn't much to miss. She said she has a love/hate relationship with people, and started to say something about "abuse" at the hands of a family member. This person apparently knows about Chantal's health issues but hasn't reached out to see if she's okay, and Chantal is... upset?... at the notion of being the one to have to build bridges after a "lifetime of neglect" from this person.

So... Extended family member who isn't supportive enough? I guess? Maybe someone who's been critical of her, which she interprets as abuse..?

This is a whole new narrative for me from her. I'm not sure what to make of it.

Edit: Or her dad, I guess. Sure, why not? I have a hard time taking anything she says as anything approaching the truth. Except for the part where she drank the gravy. I believe that completely.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 3, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> There wasn't much to miss. She said she has a love/hate relationship with people, and started to say something about "abuse" at the hands of a family member. This person apparently knows about Chantal's health issues but hasn't reached out to see if she's okay, and Chantal is... upset?... at the notion of being the one to have to build bridges after a "lifetime of neglect" from this person.
> 
> So... Extended family member who isn't supportive enough? I guess? Maybe someone who's been critical of her, which she interprets as abuse..?
> 
> This is a whole new narrative for me from her. I'm not sure what to make of it.


She's reaching for anything since she's already tried every excuse and then revealed it to be a lie.

She said Malan is the last person she'd ever talk to about her eating problems ... some rock, huh? She's bitter that Malan's sister isn't fat. lol.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Jun 3, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> She said Malan is the last person she'd ever talk to about her eating problems ... some rock, huh? She's bitter that Malan's sister isn't fat. lol.



Actual quote: "They eat dinner and then they don't think about food again for the rest of the night..!"

There is just no way he could ever understaaaaaaaand...


----------



## solidus (Jun 3, 2019)

Chantal, if you have to start your videos with: “I know you’re going to roll your eyes...” then just stop, it’s bat crap crazy.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 3, 2019)

Her "treatment" is group therapy??

She'll go once, _maybe _twice...  Everyone else there will think she is weird, especially if the mukbanging comes out.  She, in turn, will think she is a celebrity in comparison to the others.  They'll shun her, and she'll stop going.  Then, back to mukbangs.

Hmmm...for the first time as far as I am aware, she now claims she has increasingly frequent "suicidal thoughts"...  I don't really believe her; I think it is just more of a pity-play.  But it is provocative that she mentions it now...


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 3, 2019)

she's going to delete that IG cake vid. If anyone knows how to download IG vids I suggest you grab it


----------



## fatfuck (Jun 3, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> She just claimed she's been neglected for a lifetime. I thought she had no trauma? She's accusing a family member of doing something or another to her. Missed that part.



she said she's mad because apparently her family watches her videos and saw that she had both mental and health issues and didn't reach out for her but she won't name who.

i guess her mother? i doubt it's her granny or her sister who doesn't really like her. might also be her father. iirc she said she reconnected with him a while back in one of her mukbangs. where is her african rock in all this? why doesn't he help?

but does it even matter? it's all lies and manipulation again. she's blaming everyone else yet again. nothing is stopping her from driving to a clinic and checking herself in and getting the help.

here's what we know for certain. she was never evaluated by a professional or diagnosed with anything she claimed she has. and that she'll be back in less than a week with "healthy" mukbangs and more self-diagnosed problems and solutions that she will attempt.

if her family or her african rock really cared about her they would have helped her a long time ago. take away her computer and phone and check her in a clinic that will monitor her crazy ass 24/7.


----------



## Ellana (Jun 3, 2019)

She just took a pill on stream. Nitroglycerin? Xanax?  

She proudly stated everything she binged on for one meal and is continuing hard to garner sympathy from her audience. 40 minutes and she says she should end soon. Let's see how long it actually takes her.


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (Jun 3, 2019)

Gastric Ghoul said:


> Wow! Was not expecting dem muscles



Chantal is green with envy and unable to really hate on her or get physical in any way shape or form, as she no doubt did when she bullied her sister when they were younger. Well she could get physical but there is no way in hell Chintal will win that one, at all. This has to have her absolutely seething with fury.


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 3, 2019)

_"overwhelmed by sharing my life online"_

bitch please oversharing is a hallmark of your content. you got "overwhelmed" by people holding you accountable for what you say, whether it's weight loss plans or disgusting stories nobody wanted. and beyond that you've kept your actual life extremely guarded. you won't even use people's real first names.


----------



## solidus (Jun 3, 2019)

She admits she wasn’t diagnosed with binge eating disorder after all. The other interesting thing is when she talked about having a break, that she misses making videos and what else would she do with her time? That’s the problem. She has nothing in her life, even her family don’t like her.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 3, 2019)

letericajones said:


> They are trying to out-eating disorder each other.View attachment 783277



Here's a little more of this:


----------



## Botched Tit Job (Jun 3, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> she's going to delete that IG cake vid. If anyone knows how to download IG vids I suggest you grab it


Why? It seems uneventful and not worth saving. 

Anyway I _did_ save the live stream from tonight because there's no way she's going to keep up a video where she admits to drinking KFC gravy "like it's juice". But of course a 45 minute video is too big for KF, so..


----------



## Turd Blossom (Jun 3, 2019)

Comments for the livestream are open (for now) and she's clearly nuking everything but asspats.
But I think she's reached her ultimate goal:




Edit: Comments have been disabled. Our poor girl must have gotten a debilitating hand cramp from obsessively deleting all the "toxic negativity".


----------



## fatfuck (Jun 3, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Here's a little more of this:
> 
> View attachment 783294



"just own it" fucking gold coming from someone like chantal. i like it when her "loyal viewers" turn on her and call out her bullshit that she's been pulling literally once a month for the past 2 years. what happened to "hold me accountable"? this fat slob can't handle an ounce of criticism and just flies off the handle the moment someone does it.

social media made it like having a kid show you his collection of rare cards but only that the cards are mental disorders and other shit that is not considered normal. and the worst part is that people are actually proud of it.


----------



## Ellana (Jun 3, 2019)

MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 50GB now




					mega.nz
				



Without chat for now.


----------



## Triggured (Jun 3, 2019)

This is real fucking rich from a hambeast who was calling Al "Youtuber" in her own shady video, what a year ago? Anyway, this is juicy shit. I hope Chantal has a total meltdown, if she isn't already.

Edit to add: Does anyone else have to skip the entire first minute of every single one of her lives? Listening to her say hi to everyone in the chat in her 'sweet little girl' voice always makes me nauseas.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Jun 3, 2019)

Just finished watching the entire insane rant. Apparently the Carbonara feast and KFC gravy glug happened _yesterday _(the same day she declared that she HATED food). At the end of the stream Chantal informed us that after her sister's b-day dinner tonight she stopped at McD's and wolfed down a Big Mac, a _double _Filet o' Fish and large fries. Good lord.

She mentioned that she hates the "social" aspect of OA, and hates people, so naturally the group therapy is going to go swimmingly. 

The Bibi stuff has been brought up, but I found it interesting that she said
she doesn't know how Bibi can help her:  "He knows I have an ED at this point, he found the pizza boxes, he _knows_, but he doesn't understand".  Later she opined that she definitely needs a support system.  That doesn't really jibe with the picture she's been attempting to paint of the "rock" that's been by her side through this. 

Perhaps my favorite part (besides the ridiculous gravy story) was Chantal having to feign enthusiasm when someone told her of their own weightloss success. 

I give her a week tops before she's back on YT, and judging from the amount of superchats her exceptional supporters were throwing at her, I'd bet on another livestream. Among the many things she bitched about was the fact that she can't afford all these fast food binges.


----------



## Chihiro (Jun 3, 2019)

Did anyone else feel their arteries clog when she said she drank gravy? 

Also, the thing is, is Amy really isn't wrong, Chantal is blatantly taking the piss out of eating disorders. She probably suffers from one, but she uses them to try and make herself less accountable and to garner sympathy from the feeble minded.

She profits from it, and it's wrong. Many people who are suffering would be angry at this cow.


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 3, 2019)

It’s too late for me to see the video, so thanks for saving it. I’ll check it tomorrow. 

I’m floored. She drank gravy?  She drank gravy. 

I thought the car food tray was the epitome of fat girl obsession, but drinking gravy tops it by a lot. 

I’ll bet she surpassed 400 lbs and is heading quickly towards 500. Eating is literally all she thinks about and does. All these excuses: Daddy didn’t love me, I have a disorder, nobody understands me-all  justifications to keep doing what she wants to do. 

She’s 35 years old. Many people have parents who didn’t live up to what the kid wanted. Divorces are common, fathers move, new families are started. It’s sad, but by 35 a healthy person should be over  childhood disappointments and not letting it control them. Ultimately, a person gets over these things and manages, and many people have it worse than Chantel. 

She has played the depression, suicide, I’m out of control game her entire life, and I’m pretty sure her family is sick of it. She’s the boy who cried wolf. Now she needs to slay that wolf on her own or let it consume her. My money is on the latter. I hear wolf goes nice with a side of gravy. 

Holy crap. She drank gravy.


----------



## 89elbees (Jun 3, 2019)

Literally drank gravy in a parking lot. Wow. That's like the fat equivalent of an alcoholic chugging mouthwash. 

Anyway, we'll see her again within 72 hours, generously. Probably fatter too at this rate. Is it just me, or does she look noticeably more large in this live stream than she did, say, a month ago when I last watched her?


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Jun 3, 2019)

89elbees said:


> Literally drank gravy in a parking lot. Wow. That's like the fat equivalent of an alcoholic chugging mouthwash.
> 
> Anyway, we'll see her again within 72 hours, generously. Probably fatter too at this rate. Is it just me, or does she look noticeably more large in this live stream than she did, say, a month ago when I last watched her?


Yeah I think her arms are looking very, very bad. Also her chin(s)? Maybe it's just a bad angle


----------



## Nachtalb (Jun 3, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Here's a little more of this:
> 
> View attachment 783294



Lmao what is this?high school?
She's getting all worked up over a video some stranger she's never met made.

So she kinda finally admitted that she was never diagnosed with an actual ED but that she just can't stop stuffing her face... interesting ,didn't she claim that her countless weight loss doctors claimed she had BED?

That stream was unbearable. The C in Chantal stands for her cuntiness, because it shines through and through. I just can't take her seriously yapping away in her car at god knows what hour  about how she's addicted to social media and stuffing her gob  Imagine having the luxury to call these things your problems. She needs a life,a job and some responsibilities.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 3, 2019)

It’s amazing how quickly a person’s attractiveness declines with excess fat. Chantal’s sister is by no means a Victoria’s Secret Angel but she looks way more attractive than Chantal.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jun 3, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> It’s amazing how quickly a person’s attractiveness declines with excess fat. Chantal’s sister is by no means a Victoria’s Secret Angel but she looks way more attractive than Chantal.




Rate me dumb and autistic but I think Chantal would be more attractive than her sister is she was a normal weight.  Her face has good features (minus the witch brows which can be fixed) but they are lost in an ocean of fat.

She would be physically more attractive, but still all alone of course. Her vile personality would still shine through.


----------



## PatTraverse (Jun 3, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Live and has "some things to say".
> 
> She's complaining about Kiwi Farms, YT commentators, etc. She just said we were mentally ill for creating a cycle chart.
> 
> ...


Sure is lovely to be called "mentally ill" by someone who is so obsessed by their internet presence that they simply cannot resist reading anything that is said on the farms. She is so self-centered that she could not even give up the obsession for her own sister's birthday. We are living in her head rent free and it makes her seethe with rage.

Chantal is so disconnected from society and normal human behaviour that having long term memory, collecting evidence, observing and doing research is simply too bizarre for her. No wonder she is terrified of therapy if she thinks that the posters on Kiwi Farms are harsh, an actual therapist would completely shred her to pieces.


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 3, 2019)

Oh, did she call _us_ mentally ill? Did she bump into one of us at "psych emerge" perhaps?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 3, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> Rate me dumb and autistic but I think Chantal would be more attractive than her sister is she was a normal weight.  Her face has good features (minus the witch brows which can be fixed) but they are lost in an ocean of fat.
> 
> She would be physically more attractive, but still all alone of course. Her vile personality would still shine through.



It’s definitely possible, though it’s hard to tell what her face would look like without 50 pounds of fat dragging it down. We can’t really see her bone structure.


----------



## Pargon (Jun 3, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> Rate me dumb and autistic but I think Chantal would be more attractive than her sister is she was a normal weight.  Her face has good features (minus the witch brows which can be fixed) but they are lost in an ocean of fat.
> 
> She would be physically more attractive, but still all alone of course. Her vile personality would still shine through.


She can lose all the weight she wants. Still not going to help her with the fact that she's about six months away from rocking Riff Raff's hairstyle.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jun 3, 2019)

Pumba said:


> Jabba streaming again, she's saying she wants to log-off social media again.



Well, well, well -will you look at that. Chantal lies.

First, if you want to get away from social media -go. No need for explanations & videos that basically blame everyone else for you miserable life, just go.
And second, if her 'treatment' is group therapy, she may as well stay home. We've already been down the OA path & Chantal thinks she's smarter than everyone else anyway.

You know why she hates us here? We tell her the truth.
All those ass-patters keep lying to her. 'You go girl' 'You deserve a cheat day' 'You look thinner' 'Ignore the haters' 'Can you go to Arby's next?' These people are liars. They couldn't care less about her.

But the ones who dare to say 'You need to move more & eat less' 'Why not take a walk instead of driving to get fast food?' or even the more blunt 'You're a fat pig, stop eating' are at least truthful. But they are deleted & blocked.

At 35 with all the resources of Western medicine at her disposal, I refuse to feel sorry for someone who refuses the help available because it will mean a life change.
Chantal wants to be thin, but also wants to eat everything in sight. 
In the end it's not rocket science. You know how not to gorge yourself on fast food? Don't go to fast food places. And for the love of God, don't drink gravy. (I almost spit out my coffee when I heard that )

She'll be back by Wednesday with a new excuse & the cycle will continue. She can't stay away. Social media is all she has.

And the lesson for today, is the same as it was yesterday -Chantal lies.


----------



## sgtpepper (Jun 3, 2019)

Chantal still wants to believe people dont like her because she’s fat, 

People don’t like you because you’re crass, farty, poopy, dishonest, rude, hypocritical, etc. 

People don’t automatically hate fat people. They dislike anyone who continuously takes their subs for a ride, can’t stick to a diet for more than 2 days to fix their health that they cry about on YT, and attacks people for being honest in comments. 

Stop this woe is me social media is bullying bullshit. You don’t like it? Get a new job or get the help you so desperately need. Stick to something for once and give a damn about your health without making excuses and maybe you’d get an ounce of respect.


----------



## Pargon (Jun 3, 2019)

In what way is her entire """job""" not completely dependent on social media? If uploading one video after another in which you (and very nearly you alone) do nothing but address and talk to your audience is not social media then what the fuck is it?

All you _do_ is social media, Chantal. It's not at all removed functionally from someone who posts on Facebook every three minutes. The only difference is that if _you_ stop then you'll also starve to death, because God knows you can't manage any other line of work.


----------



## CindyChafe (Jun 3, 2019)

Ellana said:


> She just took a pill on stream. Nitroglycerin? Xanax?
> 
> She proudly stated everything she binged on for one meal and is continuing hard to garner sympathy from her audience. 40 minutes and she says she should end soon. Let's see how long it actually takes her.



Hellooooo she said she was prescribed Dilaudid during her pulmonary embolism journey. Dilaudid or hydromorphone is an extremely potent opioid. Her highs and lows are consistent with addiction and withdrawal symptoms. She also has diarrhea all the time. Trust me, these symptoms are very telling of an opioid addict, I’m Lindsay Lohan so obviously I know these things.

I’m calling it now: Chantal is addicted to prescription painkillers. 

Also her current crazy train ride seemed to start around the time she said was prescribed dilaudid. She claims to be addicted to everything under the sun so why not rx drugs? She’s been incredibly emotionally unhinged and adding drugs to that mix isn’t going to help things.


----------



## Haesindang Park (Jun 3, 2019)

CindyChafe said:


> Hellooooo she said she was prescribed Dilaudid during her pulmonary embolism journey. Dilaudid or hydromorphone is an extremely potent opioid. Her highs and lows are consistent with addiction and withdrawal symptoms. She also has diarrhea all the time. Trust me, these symptoms are very telling of an opioid addict, I’m Lindsay Lohan so obviously I know these things.
> 
> I’m calling it now: Chantal is addicted to prescription painkillers.
> 
> Also her current crazy train ride seemed to start around the time she said was prescribed dilaudid. She claims to be addicted to everything under the sun so why not rx drugs? She’s been incredibly emotionally unhinged and adding drugs to that mix isn’t going to help things.



That's very concerning. Ontario's premier, Doug Ford, did mention about tackling the opioid epidemic in his province so I'm hoping Chantal is put in a drug rehabilitation center. After that, she would need intensive psychotherapy.


----------



## Pargon (Jun 3, 2019)

CindyChafe said:


> Hellooooo she said she was prescribed Dilaudid during her pulmonary embolism journey. Dilaudid or hydromorphone is an extremely potent opioid. Her highs and lows are consistent with addiction and withdrawal symptoms. She also has diarrhea all the time. Trust me, these symptoms are very telling of an opioid addict, I’m Lindsay Lohan so obviously I know these things.
> 
> I’m calling it now: Chantal is addicted to prescription painkillers.
> 
> Also her current crazy train ride seemed to start around the time she said was prescribed dilaudid. She claims to be addicted to everything under the sun so why not rx drugs? She’s been incredibly emotionally unhinged and adding drugs to that mix isn’t going to help things.


She's exhibited extreme highs and lows well before her admission for PE. The diarrhea, as well. She's addicted to very crappy food, that's all it is. There's been a great deal of doubt that dilaudid was what she was prescribed, if she was even diagnosed and prescribed anything.  Believing that, to the exclusion of other things she says, is ignoring Rule One.

Chantal Lies. That is the only constant.


----------



## downloads (Jun 3, 2019)

I watched an interview with Dr. Nowzaradan, the 600 lbs life doctor, where he talked about how many of his patients come to him addicted to pain medications.  That basically their own physicians can't help them when they come in complaining of pain since they won't lose weight.  The doctors just start giving them pain meds to get rid of them assuming the patient is going to die pretty soon anyway. 

I would 100% believe that Chantal has figured out how to get pain meds, it would explain why she doesn't really care if she loses weight, she's in a drug haze most of the time.


----------



## Niggers are gay (Jun 3, 2019)

Like a sperg I was accidentally reading page 36 or so for an update and thought it was current. Literally nothing has changed so it fit the current narrative seamlessly.


----------



## skellig58 (Jun 3, 2019)

Chantal drinking muthafuckin' gravy vs Fat Guy drinking Gravy

Who would WIN?

I'm so sorry. It's just what her latest binge made me think of.


----------



## Haesindang Park (Jun 3, 2019)

I wouldn't be surprised if Chantal imports Chinese opioids via the internet. Carfentanil is going to fuck her up very badly.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Jun 3, 2019)

CindyChafe said:


> Hellooooo she said she was prescribed Dilaudid during her pulmonary embolism journey. Dilaudid or hydromorphone is an extremely potent opioid. Her highs and lows are consistent with addiction and withdrawal symptoms. She also has diarrhea all the time. Trust me, these symptoms are very telling of an opioid addict, I’m Lindsay Lohan so obviously I know these things.
> 
> I’m calling it now: Chantal is addicted to prescription painkillers.
> 
> Also her current crazy train ride seemed to start around the time she said was prescribed dilaudid. She claims to be addicted to everything under the sun so why not rx drugs? She’s been incredibly emotionally unhinged and adding drugs to that mix isn’t going to help things.


She isn't an opiod addict. She got 15 Dilaudid and that was it. She has diarrhea because she drank a container of KFC gravy not because she is dopesick.



Haesindang Park said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Chantal imports Chinese opioids via the internet. Carfentanil is going to fuck her up very badly.



Buying opiods online is expensive. If she doesn't have money to buy fast food she isn't buying opiods online.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jun 3, 2019)

She's going to get eaten alive in group therapy. People get _really_ into group, and form fairly tight bonds. Some new person showing up and seeking pity and showing a complete lack of accountability is going to go over like a dead duck. Most people in group sessions have legit trauma and actual mental illness. They're not going to appreciate Chintel blaming all of her dumb shit on people making fun of her online or her parents or whatever her issue of the week is. The fact she's not going to be able to control what people say to her, or that she's not going to be able to make the whole session about her, is going to drive her right out the door.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Jun 3, 2019)

TYU has done a nice history lesson on our gorl


Rabbit Bones said:


> She's going to get eaten alive in group therapy. People get _really_ into group, and form fairly tight bonds. Some new person showing up and seeking pity and showing a complete lack of accountability is going to go over like a dead duck. Most people in group sessions have legit trauma and actual mental illness. They're not going to appreciate Chintel blaming all of her dumb shit on people making fun of her online or her parents or whatever her issue of the week is. The fact she's not going to be able to control what people say to her, or that she's not going to be able to make the whole session about her, is going to drive her right out the door.



I bet she'll be one of those people that lie about their whole life even in group. She will just mime some typical story that's not as embarrassing as her actual reality. 
But she's an idiot therefore a bad liar. They'll catch her in lie after lie and not take her seriously. Maybe she'll have a breakdown?


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 3, 2019)

yikes. group therapy sounds like high school. i don't think i'd wanna go either


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jun 3, 2019)

Pargon said:


> She can lose all the weight she wants. Still not going to help her with the fact that she's about six months away from rocking Riff Raff's hairstyle.



Chantal actually praised this video in her Community section some time back and stated it motivated her. The Youtuber does a lot of transformation type Photoshop videos, and yes the intro is AL but it is about Chantal. But yea, she's admitted the balding is part genetic and part health related so that's not really going to improve.

I also think that Chantal being on opiates is probably a factor in this epic cycle of so many being faster, but nothing new.  Add in addition to her decision to stop taking Lexapro at the same point the Lexapro was probably working with her neurons at about 6 weeks and without medical advice or supervison. That's enough to fritz anyone's already fried brain.

I haven't watched her live stream video yet, though I get the gist that with the hundreds, if not thousands of videos about binge eating, including a great one from Johns Hopkins, that therapy, especially group therapy is a large part of in or outpatient care. I firmly believe that if that is the case in Canada, Chantal in any group session will determine how she's "not like them" and will shrug that off into the "nobody understands me" as she's decrying about Bibi/Malan. If she does inpatient, from videos I've seen from anorexics, the eating therapy is someone monitoring how much is eaten and the pace since some have rituals that need to be addressed. If Chantal has an eating ritual, it's dipping shit into sauces (pizza into ranch, excessive use of tartar sauce, sriracha on shit that sriracha shouldn't go on for examples), adding sauces and having huge ass portions and loading up her fork before she evens swallows, including what a bite is. I can't see her being able to eat knowing someone will tell her "slower and half the amount" when she can't even eat in front of people in general.  This is all information Chantal is too vapid to search on Youtube.  

If she has any anxiety as to any treatment, it's because she'll have to make an effort and the woman is lazy as fuck as indicated by her unwillingness to even weigh food, keep a log for more than 3 days.

Screen shot of before and after:






Full video:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Beluga (Jun 3, 2019)

No amount of photoshop will better her shite tier personality. She'd look less ugly for sure but she'd still be the cunt that she currently is at 500 lbs.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Jun 3, 2019)

Beluga said:


> No amount of photoshop will better her shite tier personality. She'd look less ugly for sure but she'd still be the cunt that she currently is at 500 lbs.


I'd wager she'd be an even bigger cunt. She already has a super inflated sense of self. Imagine how insufferable she'd be if she was human sized and halfway attractive. Personally, I think this is nature's way of keeping that kind of shit in check. Make her as ugly on the outside as she is on the inside. Kind of like those poison arrow frogs that are brightly colored to warn predators not to eat them. It's very that.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 3, 2019)

She has too many issues to list as to why she may be an incurable case, but two of them seem like the biggest.

One is her all-or-nothing mentality.  She keeps saying, "I can't bear the thought of never having a pizza again"  This has always been her refrain whenever she is about to fall off the wagon again (not that she is ever fully on the wagon to begin with, but you know what I mean).  She fails to accept that people have gone on diets, lost weight, and were able to treat themselves to the occasional slice or two of pizza without gaining all their weight back.  Part of it is revealed in her phrasing.  "I'll never be able to eat a pizza again" suggests that to Chantal, eating pizza means eating a _whole_ pizza.  Two slices just won't do it for her, she has to have the whole damn thing.  This infantile impulse is part of her problem.

Her other big problem is her belief that she is a special snowflake.  I guess to some degree she is; while she is a typical deathfatty in a lot of ways, most deathfatties don't support themselves by gorging themselves for views.  This is a problem, because in Chantal's mind, she is a celebrity, which makes her different from run of the mill fatties who lie in bed all day.  Unless she realizes that she herself lies in bed all day, does most of her gluttonous eating off camera, and is not a "celebrity" of a higher plane than anyone else, she will not be able to benefit from a group counseling session.  She will only irritate the other participants, who I hope tell her to get off her stupid high horse.

There are other issues too.  "Moderation" is seen as "punishment", another infantile impulse.  Her chronic and almost pathological laziness will assure she puts no effort into getting well.  Her YouTube addiction causes emotional outbursts that send her off on binges, or it puts her in touch with dingbatty enablers.  Her lack of curiosity about anything in life beyond food means she has nothing to replace her obsession with.  And when she paints herself into corners, she always chooses the crybaby way as the way out.

I'm not a gambling man, but if I were, I would lay very long odds on Chantal making even the slightest progress in curing what ails her.  She has been this way since childhood and knows no other way of life.  I hate to say anyone is doomed, and it is not too late even for her to right her ship.  But time is running out and she has displayed zero improvement in all these years.  She is only getting worse.

It will be interesting to see what happens next.  She says she must leave all social media, but this is the fortieth time she has announced that.  If she shows up on YouTube again this week, then nothing's gonna change.


----------



## January Cyst (Jun 3, 2019)

The end is nigh said:


> Have you had an itching for a fat whale? An itch that just couldn't be scratched with documentaries or feeder porn? Well have I got the thing for you! For the low low price of your sanity you can date chantal yourself! This relatively realistic rendition of chantal will have you head over heels in no time! All you gotta do is click the link below, download the game, and wait for the shame to slowly overwhelm you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







This is some sick vidya


----------



## skellig58 (Jun 3, 2019)

Well said Whatthefuck. Just repeating what many have already said:

If Chantal was skinny and pretty, but still acted like.. well, Chantal, she'd still be a gross, nasty ass bitch. But if she was still big and ugly, but was kind and had a good personality, we'd never have heard about her or think she was cow worthy. No amount of dieting, make-up or clothing hauls hides a crappy persona.


----------



## downloads (Jun 3, 2019)

Let's be real though, she's not going to be pretty now if she loses weight, she's going to be droopy with skin flaps all over.  She'll still have all that extra neck skin, it'll just be more like a turkey.  I don't even know what forehead extra skin looks like but she'll have that too, her eyebrows are starting to force her to squint like a Slaton.   She'll lose whatever extra weight she has in those extra small boobs so they'll still be small but hanging.

She's a mess now and no matter what she does she'll still be a mess.  She would be healthier if she lost weight but she's let herself go too far to ever look good.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 3, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> She looks miserable being that close to Chintel. She isn't even trying to fake a smile
> View attachment 782703



She should be asking her sister for advice on ecervixes and diet. Chantal would probably eat her sister’s liver raw if she could be even half as fit and thin as her


letericajones said:


> They are trying to out-eating disorder each other.View attachment 783277



Holy shit this sped has “Amy’s Life Journey” painted over her rear window. Wtf? Who does that?  I’m sure she tries to write off her entire car as a business expense as a result.  Is she Muslim or some shit? I always see her wearing head coverings and scarfs. She’s one bizarrely ugly chick. It’s like she wears stuff to look as awful as possible. 

I’m glad she concern trolled Chantal though. I enjoy fatties dogpiling each other. Big Al needs to chose a side.


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Jun 3, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Oh, did she call _us_ mentally ill? Did she bump into one of us at "psych emerge" perhaps?


Shit, I'm sorry guys. My bad. I just got so overwhelmed after I spent a full month creating 500 different YouTube accounts purely to comment on Chantal's videos. (She definitely doesn't have multiple haters, not at all. Nope.)  I realised if I didn't comment two thousand times then I'd _never _comment on _anything _ever again and I got so scared, you know? I can't restrict myself like that, it isn't good for me. Everyone makes hundreds of alts, everyone!

All the personalities merged into one and I felt an overwhelming desire slowly building with in me... I tried to stop myself, but I couldn't hold back, you know? I didn't mean to do it, I swear, but sometimes when when I get these dark urges it's like I'm being possessed. Nobody understands me. So I gave in, and ... I ate my entire keyboard. 

I know, it's awful. Horrifying. I can't believe it, you know? And I just felt, like, so unsafe, you know? I was a danger not only to myself, but to innocent keyboards everywhere, so I went straight to psych emerge.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 3, 2019)

She'll have something to post tonight - IF she goes to therapy. She doesn't have any friends or family that she talks to or that give a shit about her anymore. If she has a hard time at therapy - and you know she will, if she goes - yapping at her phone is the only semblance of conversation/support/friendship she has in her miserable life. I would love to see her explaining her status as a YouTube mukbang guru to the group. Everyone there, everyone, will see straight through her lying and her martyr bullshit. I really hope she gets slapped in the face, literally or figuratively with the truth about how she really is.

And please, stop with the ~opioid addiction~ bullshit. Jabba probably took less than five of those dilaudid. She doesn't take any regular pain meds. She's just a fat fucking slob.

She no doubt brought up her father in the livestream because she knew therapy was today and she was desperately searching her brain for any bullshit stories she could manufacture to tell the group as a means of mitigating her vileness. She's so transparent. I hope her therapist and/or group find her YT channel. That would be gold. The moron JUST told us that she hasn't had any sort of trauma like the rest of the deathfats. But oh no, all it took was a fellow fat bringing up her own trauma and the need to perform for group therapy and miraculously she's been deeply impacted by her father's absence and all of a sudden her life has been one of continuous abuse and neglect. Fucking please.

Also:


----------



## skellig58 (Jun 3, 2019)

I feel for Chantal's sister the way I feel for Sammy Busharts. Both seem like decent enough ladies who are cursed with a tard for a sibling.


----------



## Oxidative Phosphorylation (Jun 3, 2019)

Right, y'all - OP person here. I keep coming to this thread and I keep having nothing to actually show for it, because hoooooly crap is this thread long as fuck. And I'm not very caught up on the thread, so this is almost certainly off topic.
However, I do have a skeleton structure and plan for the OP. The basic rationale is the introduction and contextualisation, then bigger issues first, like her lies and spirals, then stuff like photoshopping and irritating tics last. How does this sound?

1. General introduction, background
2. YouTube career
3. ''''''''Weight loss journey'''''''''
-----> General attitude towards her weight, also the fact that she's done every possible diet except CICO
4. Cycles and spirals
5. Her fanbase and response to it
----> Inability to take criticism/feedback, comment blocking and censorship, not listening to fans/concerned people, etc
6. Deleting videos (maybe should be before inability to take criticism?)
7. Flat-out lies that she tells
8. Drama with others
---->  Zachary Michael, Michael Lawrence, and ALR
9. Chantal trying to use the suicide of Julie Terryberry to take down KF
10. Photoshopping
11. Weird tics and extremely shaky grasp on the English language (it's not like it makes her a lolcow or anything, but we have so many amusing screenshots that it'd be a shame to waste)


and can I also have a couple of Chantal memes made by KFers please please please these creations are truly godlike




Spoiler: more OP rambling



If anyone has anything of note - good screenshots or posts especially - please please ping me. I'm quite proud of how this is coming along, and I've got a few awesome people helping out already, but the more the merrier, right?
I'm not going to attach the first draft because it's supremely incoherent (and I've got lots of unarchived sources that I don't want C to freak out and delete) but if anyone wants to see, again please message me.



(Edit because I got too excited and posted this too early) Basically please just hit me with feedback/criticism, both for the order of these headings and if there should be any new ones that I've missed.


----------



## Anna230760 (Jun 3, 2019)

She thinks part of her "eating disorder" includes some form of anorexia, where she has problems on both ends of the disorder spectrum. Where she binges and then hates food and starves herself, all or nothing, blah, blah, blah. No she doesn't. Maybe she hates food while she's literally sick from over eating and has all these grandiose plans while stuffed like a tic, but come next meal time, she's already over it and ready to eat again.  I hope they address that in her therapy. Chantal, you're just a glutenous lazy pig. That's all, it's not rocket science.


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 3, 2019)

Oxidative Phosphorylation said:


> Right, y'all - OP person here. I keep coming to this thread and I keep having nothing to actually show for it, because hoooooly crap is this thread long as fuck. And I'm not very caught up on the thread, so this is almost certainly off topic.
> However, I do have a skeleton structure and plan for the OP. The basic rationale is the introduction and contextualisation, then bigger issues first, like her lies and spirals, then stuff like photoshopping and irritating tics last. How does this sound?
> 
> 1. General introduction, background
> ...



I’m sure that’s a ton of work. I think a contrast between her sister and she would be nice, even if it’s just that photo of her sister showing her guns. Maybe under background or overview. It’s interesting that her sister is so disciplined when she isn’t. 

You could do a header and subsections. Like header Weightloss and subsections her cycle, then various diets, 

I’d say “drama with others” could be combined- that could be the header and then under -drama with Kiwis, including terryberry, drama with other channels, including striking Zach’s. And that girls whose kids she called CPS on, etc.  

it might make it easier if you had headers and broke it up, but it’s up to you. 

Russ Greer’s OP is pretty well done and he’s a cow with thousands of things. if you want to see a comprehensive one, look there. 

You seem like you are on the right track though, good job!


----------



## Hellion (Jun 3, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


>


----------



## Aldora (Jun 3, 2019)

Hearing Chantal call herself anorexic, reminds me of the M600PL episode where one of the whales says to Dr Now that she is actually afraid of eating because she is bulimic. 

You can imagine the look on Dr Now’s face.


----------



## fatfuck (Jun 3, 2019)

she won't go to any meeting because there's a chance she'll find out there's nothing wrong with her apart from being an overgrown child who won't take responsibility for her own actions. who or what will she blame then? i bet that if a professional told her she doesn't have shit she would disagree and continue blaming it on whatever she can think of instead of "owning it" if i put it in her own words. she probably wouldn't even reveal that info and keep lying.

diagnosing someone like her must probably be hell because she's full of lies and bullshit. she's like a sponge that makes up excuses and illnesses as she encounters. she has what fits her symptoms from a quick google search she does for pretty much everything. funny thing is that you can always get to something serious from any minor symptom. 

she went from being anorexic (or was it bulimic?) to being allergic to dairy to being addicted to cheese and meat. she has something new every week. notice how people often tell her she might have X or Y and then she mentions those things as potential problems that she might have. she's a fucking loon that should be locked in a padded room and monitored 24/7. that's the only way she'll ever lose weight.

the only disorder she has is her own void life. she said countless times that all she does is watch tv and browse social media. no wonder she constantly eats. zero hobbies or daily responsibilities and from the looks of it hardly any family or friends.

what she most certainly is is crazy, a professional victim (like all other fatties), a constant liar and manipulator, and a vindictive bitch that can't stand truth.


----------



## skellig58 (Jun 3, 2019)

Oooohh... Barbarella mentioned my other favorite cow: Russell Greer!
I ship them so hard.
Fuckin LOL.


----------



## Anna230760 (Jun 3, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> It’s interesting that her sister is so disciplined when she isn’t.



Maybe she's _why _her sister is so disciplined. Seeing that everyday for your whole life, and it would disgust and scare me onto the straight and narrow too.


----------



## Or Else What (Jun 3, 2019)

Aldora said:


> Hearing Chantal call herself anorexic, reminds me of the M600PL episode where one of the whales says to Dr Now that she is actually afraid of eating because she is bulimic.
> 
> You can imagine the look on Dr Now’s face.


I recall one feminised whale with a buried nub of a fungating piss-pipe that was his sole proof of XY against the oestrogen overload warp from lifelong excess blubber, and who insisted the 'lose tirty poun in wun munt' diet was starving him.  The look on the midget medical-maestro's face was indeed notable but it was his outraged sputter as his otherwise workable English failed him that I remember best. It wasn't Shay (who looked like a girl from the get-go) - maybe Sean?


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jun 3, 2019)

Or Else What said:


> I recall one feminised whale with a buried nub of a fungating piss-pipe that was his sole proof of XY against the oestrogen overload warp from lifelong excess blubber, and who insisted the 'lose tirty poun in wun munt' diet was starving him.  The look on the midget medical-maestro's face was indeed notable but it was his outraged sputter as his otherwise workable English failed him that I remember best. It wasn't Shay (who looked like a girl from the get-go) - maybe Sean?


Was it this guy? This is one of my favorite Dr Now moments.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 3, 2019)

Aldora said:


> Hearing Chantal call herself anorexic, reminds me of the M600PL episode where one of the whales says to Dr Now that she is actually afraid of eating because she is bulimic.
> 
> You can imagine the look on Dr Now’s face.


It's happened a few times on MSHPL. Most recently it was Janine. She ended up losing weight, but in many respects Chantal is her. The delusions and excuses are mind boggling.


----------



## THOTto (Jun 3, 2019)

>Calls us mentally ill
>Wants an eating disorder

So, whose gonna tell her?  I’d rather associate with mentally ill kiwi farmers that are trying to improve and own up to their behavior then overgrown toddlers whose only issue is their unwillingness to exercise any self control and try to excuse treating everyone else like shit.

Please let her claim she’s anorexic in group therapy. Oh please.


----------



## felix el gato (Jun 3, 2019)

I know we're long past the_ drank gravy_ thing and i'll take my late ratings like a good little boy, so what size was the gravy? Did she say?


----------



## Smiling Honeybadger (Jun 3, 2019)

felix el gato said:


> I know we're long past the_ drank gravy_ thing and i'll take my late ratings like a good little boy, so what size was the gravy? Did she say?



I had to look it up. Going by a I found photo either the size of an espresso cup. Or larger. And I suspect, she gulped down the larger size.

Seemingly there are also family sizes for the gravy. I don't know if these are available in Canada. But what I know about Chantal so far, I go with the largest available size... Which made my arteries twitch in horror and made me sick only thinking of it. And I like gravy....


----------



## Scarboroughgirl (Jun 3, 2019)

what a pathetic excuse for a woman. she contributes nothing of value to society and she will not be missed for anything when she's gone except for her steady influx of cash to major fast food chains


----------



## Triggured (Jun 3, 2019)

The thing that kills me about these deathfats is how absolutely dramatic they are about food. Like are they not aware that the worlds food supply is not going to disappear tomorrow? They're not going to wake up tomorrow and discover that every single McDonalds or Cheesecake Factory was obliterated in a terroristic act against fatties. 

You can say no to Taco Bell and then have it literally a week later. You can _not_ eat the entire cake, and then you can have a slice of cake tomorrow and the next day as a modest dessert for your yourself. If you're not a fucking absolute beastly boar, you could feesibly eat this junk food several times in a month and not be _four hundred fucking pounds_. It's just about *moderation* for Christ sake.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 3, 2019)

A 4 oz portion (1/2 cup) of the Colonel's finest has 160 calories-62% of which come from fat and 1100mg of sodium. She should just have a lard smoothie. We can salt the rim like a margarita.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jun 3, 2019)

I’m pretty certain we will have a mukbang live stream later after she attended ‘therapy’ today. I’m here for it.


----------



## solidus (Jun 3, 2019)

She will do a live stream at least in the next couple of days. The lack of attention will kill her.


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 3, 2019)

Oxidative Phosphorylation said:


> I keep having nothing to actually show for it, because hoooooly crap is this thread long as fuck. And I'm not very caught up on the thread, so this is almost certainly off topic.
> However, I do have a skeleton structure and plan for the OP. The basic rationale is the introduction and contextualisation, then bigger issues first, like her lies and spirals, then stuff like photoshopping and irritating tics last. How does this sound? <snip>



You could put an example or two of her behavior under each bullet point (either a video embed, image, or just a written description of what happened). If people are interested in learning more, they'll read the thread or use the excellent search function on this forum.

I guess what I mean to say is that (imo) the OP doesn't need to be much more than what you've outlined in your skeleton post. It doesn't need to be a comprehensive wiki. I feel like if one wanted to go that far they should make a lolcow.wiki project for her.  It would be a frustrating endeavor because Chintal has deleted so, so much content. 

I would like to make a dainty request: Please _embed_ any videos you use, don't just link them. Linking is rude because it takes people away from the website with a new tab or whatever; it's even more annoying if you're browsing KF on mobile. And if your post is going to have a ton of video embeds/images/walls of text, please spoiler-tag at least some of it in consideration for those of us with potato internet/phones, and for aesthetics.


----------



## Strine (Jun 3, 2019)

Does anybody else get annoyed at fat social rètards who are too selfish and gluttonous to leave their house saying "I hate people" and "I'm so introverted" et cetera? You see it all the time on MHSPL, like that fat bitch Jeanne (I think)  who was smoking at a fucking service station and said "people are shit" when bystanders looked at her in horror, because she assumed it was because she was fat and not because she was endangering their lives for a nicotine hit. 

If Chintal hated people so much, as she so often remarks, she wouldn't try to appeal to their sympathy and approval between glasses of gravy. She considers herself a misunderstood introvert: not everybody is a social butterfly, but there's a difference between preferring to keep to yourself, and not leaving the house until 5am so you can gorge on vegan beef and cheddar while your eyes pinwheel around in schizophrenic paranoia. Being a neurotic recluse who can't deal with people is not a preference, it's a personality defect and an embarrassing weakness. 

Anyway, on a more conscious level, Chantal saying she doesn't like people is merely resentment because other, sane, people hold her accountable for her delusional narc garbage, and also just sour grapes because people don't like _her._


----------



## Ellana (Jun 3, 2019)

For the record
From "STARTING TREATMENT NO MORE MUKBANGS" Uploaded 6/1/19




Your browser is not able to display this video.



















From the live stream "Some Things To Say" Uploaded 6/3/19. Gotta love the Amber quote.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



















Was she correcting herself? Her body language when she claimed her diagnosis was suspect.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jun 3, 2019)

So I was feeling masochistic, and I decided to check out some of Chantal's oldest content, and was struck by two things. First, why the fuck does her first mookbong have over _half-a-million_ views? Second, , the last two years have not been kind to our gorl.


----------



## Strine (Jun 3, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> So I was feeling masochistic, and I decided to check out some of Chantal's oldest content, and was struck by two things. First, why the fuck does her first mookbong have over _half-a-million_ views? Second, , the last two years have not been kind to our gorl.
> View attachment 784543View attachment 784544


Look at those fucking Cruella de Vil brows. I've said it before, but she attempts to model her look on Old Hollywood vamps with disastrous results, and those revolting eyebrows stand as testament. She made her brows thinner as her face got fatter (somehow; we all know she hasn't gained weight and we all know our gorl is as honest as a mirror!). Her makeup was never... subtle... but at least it used to look like "female prostitute" rather than "46yo plumber trying to do drag". She's starting to get the lips-crushed-in-by-jowls puppet-mouth look as seen on Amber and the Slatons, too - again, very unfortunate and strange since she isn't gaining weight! I'm just waiting for the deathfat contralto and then she'll have left the pupa stage and emerged as an imago megafattie. Godspeed!


----------



## Ellana (Jun 3, 2019)

Damn I see someone's been lurking here (or was inspired by the first part of Zach's livestream review.) I see you boo.
Well this will expose Chintal's lahs to a wider audience.


----------



## solidus (Jun 4, 2019)

Ellana said:


> For the record
> From "STARTING TREATMENT NO MORE MUKBANGS" Uploaded 6/1/19
> View attachment 784515
> 
> ...



This is fantastic, we need for more side by side videos exposing how deceptive she is, especially when she wants ass pats. She couldn't lie straight in bed and these two videos were literally consecutive uploads.


----------



## Painted Pig (Jun 4, 2019)

The next order of fries will have the -I-G


----------



## Pizza Steve (Jun 4, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> she won't go to any meeting because there's a chance she'll find out there's nothing wrong with her apart from being an overgrown child who won't take responsibility for her own actions. who or what will she blame then? i bet that if a professional told her she doesn't have shit she would disagree and continue blaming it on whatever she can think of instead of "owning it" if i put it in her own words. she probably wouldn't even reveal that info and keep lying.
> 
> diagnosing someone like her must probably be hell because she's full of lies and bullshit. she's like a sponge that makes up excuses and illnesses as she encounters. she has what fits her symptoms from a quick google search she does for pretty much everything. funny thing is that you can always get to something serious from any minor symptom.
> 
> ...


 She will claim to have almost anything other than Borderline Personality disorder (which is the most likely) because that would mean admitting she’s an insufferable cunt. 

Also someone a couple pages back said that her constantly having the shits is one of the signs of her having an opiate addiction. Chantal has had her gallbladder out so her crappy high fat diet makes her intestinal problems even worse.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Jun 4, 2019)

I find it curious Chantal is so insistent that she isn't going to be discussing this ED treatment with her viewers. 
She overshares about everything: her gross eating, her ridiculous sex stories, every facet of her bowels, her health, her dieting attempts - but when she _finally _gets into this ED clinic that she has been talking about for ages and painting as the panacea for all her issues, she doesn't want to talk about it. 

It wouldn't be so strange, if not for her burning desire to _inspire_ her viewers by her success. Either she's just being dramatic or she has no actual plans to follow through with this. Or maybe both. 

My best guess is she'll attend one time, we'll get a couple manic videos about how it's going to change her life, then nothing but a quick update on how it "wasn't for her" and back to business (Arby's) as usual with comments disabled.


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 4, 2019)

skellig58 said:


> Oooohh... Barbarella mentioned my other favorite cow: Russell Greer!
> I ship them so hard.
> Fuckin LOL.



I shipped them on the Russ thread. We were talking about really terrible human beings like Russ, and I said it was too bad Russ didn’t like fat girls, because Chantel is as bad in her own way as he is, and those two would make a doomed super baby that has every bad trait possible (including the inability to do anything but talk about it.). 

It’s me that deserve your autism ratings. . 

I’ll drink a cup of gravy as punishment.  

Actually, no. No I won’t.


----------



## Gawdamit (Jun 4, 2019)

Chantal will feel like an old lady when she sees how young some of these patients are at the eating disorder clinic


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 4, 2019)

Gawdamit said:


> Chantal will feel like an old lady when she sees how young some of these patients are at the eating disorder clinic


Young, thin, and with actual problems. She's going to be so so envious. If she does end up talking about it, she will definitely talk shit about all of them out of insecurity and envy. I would so love to see that meeting. I'd imagine it would be hard for some of the ED patients to mask their disgust.


----------



## Normal_Guy (Jun 4, 2019)

This is the shit I'm talking about. TF is this scary shit


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Jun 4, 2019)

They wouldn't be dumb enough to stick her in group with anorexics... right? I'm hoping the group would all be BED patients. (I still pity them, but at least they're not being told to gain weight while seeing Chantal...)


----------



## Not me (Jun 4, 2019)

She is - as a whole - pure nightmare fuel


----------



## Lunachu (Jun 4, 2019)

Normal_Guy said:


> This is the shit I'm talking about. TF is this scary shit View attachment 784858



The video clip is far worse. Seeing it in motion is horrifying.

It's on page 864 if anybody is curious.


----------



## Mr Foster (Jun 4, 2019)

Lunachu said:


> The video clip is far worse. Seeing it in motion is horrifying.
> 
> It's on page 864 if anybody is curious.



She spotted an arby's coupon in the mail.


----------



## sgtpepper (Jun 4, 2019)

I know some are skeptical of her childhood and don't believe she had any trauma or abuse but to be quite honest, something fucked her up growing up to make her such a bad person today. 

The CDC has done studies and found that children with childhood abuse were something like 3-4 times more likely to have binge eating issues. There was also an obesity clinic that reported that 55 or 60 percent of their patients had childhood abuse. 

I have 0 doubts that something happened to her in her childhood to cause her food issues. The thing she doesn't have an excuse for is her constant bullshit lies about it, her attitude towards people, her nasty attempt at bathroom humor, and overall being 100% inconsistent (if you don't count her cycles as consistency).


----------



## Aldora (Jun 4, 2019)

pinkbutterfly said:


> They wouldn't be dumb enough to stick her in group with anorexics... right? I'm hoping the group would all be BED patients. (I still pity them, but at least they're not being told to gain weight while seeing Chantal...)


That decision would involve Chantal actually going to the group meeting.

I don’t believe for one second that she went/will go to any meeting. 

Chantal only plans to go meetings.


----------



## Or Else What (Jun 4, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Was it this guy? This is one of my favorite Dr Now moments.



No, wasn't James "oww mah leyugs" King. The guy I'm thinking of could still ambulate, after a fashion, whereas Barnacle Boy couldn't even sit up. Good to see a clip of the good doctor in a towering rage, though.


----------



## Pargon (Jun 4, 2019)

Aldora said:


> That decision would involve Chantal actually going to the group meeting.
> 
> I don’t believe for one second that she went/will go to any meeting.
> 
> Chantal only plans to go meetings.


Chantal flatly refuses to subject herself to any sort of unpleasantness that's sure to last longer than a few minutes. She has zero tolerance for discomfort or anything she doesn't like. She has no willpower. The idea that she'd willingly subject herself to being held accountable by her peers in group therapy, or a strict diet after a lengthy visit with a clinician, or an exercise routine, or a regular job, is laughable. The only reason why she spends so much time culling her comment sections is because she can do it sitting on her ass one-handed while the other shoves Pizza Pizza into her piehole.


----------



## CH 815 (Jun 4, 2019)

sgtpepper said:


> I have 0 doubts that something happened to her in her childhood to cause her food issues. The thing she doesn't have an excuse for is her constant bullshit lies about it, her attitude towards people, her nasty attempt at bathroom humor, and overall being 100% inconsistent (if you don't count her cycles as consistency).



Right - most bad behavior, whether it's sociopathy, personality disorders, addiction, compulsions, obsessions, delusions, or just plain cuntery,  has it's roots in some kind of trauma and/or overindulgence in childhood. Chantal seems to have had a good portion of both, and it seems that she had little structure growing up so what we have here is an overgrown 35-year-old toddler with out of control emotions and appetites who did not learn how to re-parent herself and self-sooth to get over what happened to her while her brain was developing. She's not too bright, but she's not completely dumb. It seems that any intellectual potential she may have has been suppressed by her hellish nightmare cycle of  food and social media validation.


----------



## Beluga (Jun 4, 2019)

Gastric Ghoul said:


> Right - most bad behavior, whether it's sociopathy, personality disorders, addiction, compulsions, obsessions, delusions, or just plain cuntery,  has it's roots in some kind of trauma and/or overindulgence in childhood. Chantal seems to have had a good portion of both, and it seems that she had little structure growing up so what we have here is an overgrown 35-year-old toddler with out of control emotions and appetites who did not learn how to re-parent herself and self-sooth to get over what happened to her while her brain was developing. She's not too bright, but she's not completely dumb. It seems that any intellectual potential she may have has been suppressed by her hellish nightmare cycle of  food and social media validation.



I see your point and I know you're not trying to justify her behaviour in any way, but at the same time sometimes people are just born with despicable personalities. Tons of people had a terrible time growing up, and I'd say that most of them turn out at the bare minimum fine. Maybe they have some problems but they aren't nightmare inducing individuals, because they have a good enough character to adjust and learn how to adapt to the world and become functioning members of society. 

Chantal lacks every one of these things. She may not have had the easiest childhood, but she also didn't have a completely terrible one. The fact that her sister seems to have turned out fine is a testimony to her ineptitude in just - life in general, tbh.


----------



## Strine (Jun 4, 2019)

Her fat white trash mother spoiled her because her father didn't give a shit. Others, probably others posting in this very thread have dealt with far, far worse and not become mad mendacious pigs. Even if it was much worse than she lets on, nothing that happened decades ago excuses her garbage behaviour now.

Chantal is just too lazy and self-indulgent to grow out of her adolescence, something normal people do when they have to deal with adult responsibilities. Chantal's enablers (her mother, grandma and the pygmy Ethiope) deal with those responsibilities for her. I've said it before, but if she were in a position where she couldn't leech off of others (including the taxpayer) and had to work, she'd be a normal person in reasonable shape and who knew how to socialise. Fortunately for us, she's instead been allowed to indulge her shameless sloth and gluttony.


----------



## Smiling Honeybadger (Jun 4, 2019)

Strine said:


> Her fat white trash mother spoiled her because her father didn't give a shit. Others, probably others posting in this very thread have dealt with far, far worse and not become mad mendacious pigs. Even if it was much worse than she lets on, nothing that happened decades ago excuses her garbage behaviour now.
> 
> Chantal is just too lazy and self-indulgent to grow out of her adolescence, something normal people do when they have to deal with adult responsibilities. Chantal's enablers (her mother, grandma and the pygmy Ethiope) deal with those responsibilities for her. I've said it before, but if she were in a position where she couldn't leech off of others (including the taxpayer) and had to work, she'd be a normal person in reasonable shape and who knew how to socialise. Fortunately for us, she's instead been allowed to indulge her shameless sloth and gluttony.



Yes, I believe the same. And it also may explain why her sister seems to fare a whole lot better. It was mentioned that she was bullied by her behemoth of a sister while she was a small child.

So she learned early on that life ain't no pony farm and she has to fight or at least work for her place in life. And also she witnessed to what monstrosities people grow, when they don't do anything with their lives, except for stuffing their faces with junk food and flush it down with gravy.


----------



## CH 815 (Jun 4, 2019)

Beluga said:


> I see your point and I know you're not trying to justify her behaviour in any way, but at the same time sometimes people are just born with despicable personalities. Tons of people had a terrible time growing up, and I'd say that most of them turn out at the bare minimum fine. Maybe they have some problems but they aren't nightmare inducing individuals, because they have a good enough character to adjust and learn how to adapt to the world and become functioning members of society.
> 
> Chantal lacks every one of these things. She may not have had the easiest childhood, but she also didn't have a completely terrible one. The fact that her sister seems to have turned out fine is a testimony to her ineptitude in just - life in general, tbh.



I'm not trying to justify her behavior. People can have shitty childhoods and respond in better ways or can be fucked in intensely bad ways that don't make them spiteful or damaging towards others. Just because  someone seems "fine" doesn't mean they aren't suffering in some way or have suffered in some way. Chantal is just suffering publicly and without introspection, humility, and putting effort into being her best self. She is putting all of her intense pathos on display and even getting paid to do it. All the "effort" she thinks she has put into bettering herself is just an illusion and a passing fancy. As others have observed in the past, when Chantal says she's going to be drinking a gallon a water a day to the camera, in her head it's as good as having done it. So she doesn't form any real habits at all. The only real habitual behavior she can keep is eating constantly all day. As we've come to find out, even the days when she claims to be fasting or eating very little she is actually eating a lot. Food is the only constant in her chaotic life. She occasionally thinks she doesn't want it, but that feeling only lasts hours, or even minutes. She needs something, anything at all, to fill her life up, but she doesn't have anything but food.

It's just the truth that difficult people usually had difficult childhoods. In comparison, Amberlynn seems to have had a much worse childhood than Chantal and while she's obviously fatter than Chantal at a much younger age than Chantal, she does exhibit some signs of being a bit more self aware.

Childhood trauma (and, in Chantal's case, also being spoiled) is not an excuse. It's not a justification, just an observation that psychologists study to try to learn about human behavior. At the end - we are not responsible for what happened to us as a child, or for being born at all, but we do have responsibility to try to be good to others and work on ourselves. Chantal seems completely oblivious to her role in her own mental and physical health, and that's something that all the treatment programs in the world can't fix and it's why so many people are frustrated (and also fascinated) by her.


----------



## Smiling Honeybadger (Jun 4, 2019)

I see it that way. Chantal expects the "Fairy Godmother"-treatment. The Fairy Godmother, or in this case the ED-Clinic says: "here is your miracle treatment. And poof, you are slim, hot and you can still eat Junk food and drink gravy."

Chantal just overlooks two things. That's not how mental health or ED Treatment works. And even in the fairy tale Cinderella, Cinderella worked her ass off and still stayed a kind person despite her hardships. Chantal fits rather into the roles of the evil stepsisters and the evil stepmother. Alone in her body size.


----------



## simulated goat (Jun 4, 2019)

Strine said:


> Her fat white trash mother spoiled her because her father didn't give a shit. Others, probably others posting in this very thread have dealt with far, far worse and not become mad mendacious pigs. Even if it was much worse than she lets on, nothing that happened decades ago excuses her garbage behaviour now.
> 
> Chantal is just too lazy and self-indulgent to grow out of her adolescence, something normal people do when they have to deal with adult responsibilities. Chantal's enablers (her mother, grandma and the pygmy Ethiope) deal with those responsibilities for her. I've said it before, but if she were in a position where she couldn't leech off of others (including the taxpayer) and had to work, she'd be a normal person in reasonable shape and who knew how to socialise. Fortunately for us, she's instead been allowed to indulge her shameless sloth and gluttony.





The lack of transcending adolescence and inappropriate attention seeking seems to be a feature of several cows in the parlor. Chantal wants to be internet famous for her flatulent BBW swexiness, Luna wants to be a famous junkie poet/artist and plies the internet in her granny panties, even flower crown weirdo wants to be famous as the sickest widdle girl to the point she welcomes the extra three hundred eyes that are the farms. Goddamnit, having dubious fame on the internet for being a freak should not be a life goal.


----------



## Unicorn Princess (Jun 4, 2019)

Spoiling a child is cruel.. you don’t allow your kid to develop healthy coping mechanisms for stress, anger, disappointment, etc. 

But honestly it’s way easier to have empathy for someone abandoned by drug addict parents, rather than someone who was spoiled into a personality disorder by overindulgent matriarchs.


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 4, 2019)

If either of these fat shits were my child I'd choose drugs too


----------



## Nachtalb (Jun 4, 2019)

It's so hard to have sympathy for someone like Chantal (regardless of whether her childhood was really f-ed up or not)because she ,despite the fact that she's aware of what exactly causes her problems (and what might've lead to developing them) ,absolutely refuses to change and belittles anyone who dare oppose her opinion.

She'd be an absolute nightmare to be in a treatment group with. We all know she's the type of person to lecture a health professional with an actual degree over health & diet and to victimise herself in front of the whole group. 
Like "Sorry Janet you once had a miscarriage and your husband died in a car crash but I'm really struggling just wiping my ass on the daily and not giving in to temptations when driving on the road, you know?But I guess you wouldn't fully understand unless you experience what I am going through"


----------



## Princess Ariel (Jun 4, 2019)

If Chantal were just a 400lb lady with childhood problems and BED that just wants to be fat and pig out on camera she wouldn't have a thread here. 

But alas, she's also a massive cunt. 
So here we are.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jun 4, 2019)

A person in their early 20s being angry that they had a shitty childhood and acting out on it is one thing. She's _way, way_ too old to be blaming shit on her childhood. Which wasn't even bad apparently. She's just using this as an excuse because Amber does, and Chintel seems to think it works.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Jun 4, 2019)

Nachtalb said:


> It's so hard to have sympathy for someone like Chantal (regardless of whether her childhood was really f-ed up or not)because she ,despite the fact that she's aware of what exactly causes her problems (and what might've lead to developing them) ,absolutely refuses to change and belittles anyone who dare oppose her opinion.
> 
> She'd be an absolute nightmare to be in a treatment group with. We all know she's the type of person to lecture a health professional with an actual degree over health & diet and to victimise herself in front of the whole group.
> Like "Sorry Janet you once had a miscarriage and your husband died in a car crash but I'm really struggling just wiping my ass on the daily and not giving in to temptations when driving on the road, you know?But I guess you wouldn't fully understand unless you experience what I am going through"


Well, that kind of sums up why this type of "therapy" will never work for Cuntal. She's incapable of controlling her impulses. She's not the master of herself. She could go to therapy and I'm being super  here, but she could be as real and honest or whatever, but on the way home she'll stop at every fast food joint she passes. She and Hamber are in the same rapidly sinking boat. They need inpatient care where they are closely monitored and have no access to outside food or influences. The chances of this happening are as high as the chances that Becks will get rid of her Nickelodeon t-shirt and snap back collection in favor of tasteful, well tailored pant suits.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Jun 4, 2019)

Strine said:


> Does anybody else get annoyed at fat social rètards who are too selfish and gluttonous to leave their house saying "I hate people" and "I'm so introverted" et cetera?


It takes a lot of delusional behaviour for whales to normalise what they do, a lot of them are so undesirable to be around that to compensate for the isolation they create fantasies that they react angrily any time something contradicts them. For Chantal this includes her imagining that she is romantically desirable to anybody, fabricating tales of a busy social and professional life, or believing that when she leaves the house she will be the soul of the party. She has no agency and is completely dependent on the society around her, but can only do so as a leech, which clashes very violently with her self-image of somebody who is a net positive to society. A lot of deathfat misanthropy can be understood because they are so gross that people dislike them, and their behaviour, so they respond in kind and lash out from a lifetime of frustration and resentment. Chantal on top of this is not only delusional and frustrated but also a narcissist who thinks she is too good for everybody and much more clever than professionals in their fields - she is genuinely antisocial with all the other stuff sprinkled on top, and it can only create a complete psycho. Nobody can balance out that amount of personality disorders


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jun 4, 2019)

Why is everyone sperging about how she ended up as a cow? Speculating on that shit is itself lolcow-esque behavior; just laugh at the whiny fat toddler who is pathologically incapable of telling the truth.


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 4, 2019)

Bad parents can have bad children. Bad parents can have good children. 
Good parents can have bad children. Good parents can have good children. 

Bad children can lie and say they had bad parents when they didn’t. 

Situations can fuck up one child that doesn’t affect another. A divorce can turn one child resentful and mean, and another child goes yay, double Christmas presents. 

It cannot be categorically said that doing a specific thing will mess somebody up. It takes a lot of factors: the thing done, the purpose of the thing done, the personality of the child-whether they are timid , meek, resilient, sensitive, have perspective. 

I’ve seen women who were sexually abused who became normal mothers, wives, workers, loving people who put it behind them. I’ve seen some become fat,  sexually promiscuous and selfish. I’ve seen this duality from sisters.  

I’ve seen siblings smacked and beaten, and two came out fine  and wouldn’t even spank their kids, and one became an abuser. 

Jeffrey Dahmer’s family was normal. John Wayne Gary’s father was abusive. 

It goes on and on like this. 

The point is, there are no boxes to put people in. There is no “if A happens, B will probably happen.” There are too many other factors. 

We can speculate about Chantel and other cows that we know something about, but not about every fat person/addict/abuser because they might lie, they might be telling the truth, they might see things as kids that aren’t the way it was, or maybe their coping is different. 

Statistics are not truth, they are used inaccurately in most cases by some group who wants to get a point across. 

As for Chantel, I believe her mother did coddle her, probably because she had temper tantrums well into her teens and mom didn’t how to control it.(probably didn’t start early enough.)  So she allowed Chantel the freedom to be horrible  and mean and eat, and just ignored all she could.  

I think Chantel probably does feel hurt by her dad and feels unloved by him. That doesn’t mean she is unloved, it just meant she didn’t get love the way she felt she deserved it. Many people realize that somebody can’t give more than they have, but Chantel and folks like her keep trying and upping the game to no avail. Some of her acting out may be to get attention, but I suspect Chantel is one of those people who sucks all the air and life out of a room, and there will never be enough attention for her. I think if she was an A list movie star, she’d still be miserable, horrible to those around her, and wanting “more.” 

She hates herself, she hates her life, she still, at 35, expects somebody to change it for her. Her parents weren’t good parents but they were hardly the worst. She was clothed, housed, put up with, and fed. Boy was she fed. 

Any stories she has to tell about her miserable childhood are just that-stories. Chantel lies.


----------



## THOTto (Jun 4, 2019)

The only reason I think so many people debunk her eating disorder claims is it makes her insanely mad which is funny as fuck. Particularly studies that show she’s full of shit like that 40% of bed sufferers are male and that the behavior almost always shows up in late teens to early adulthood, because of manicunt we know her gluttony was going on long before then. Or that BED is Linked to a higher chance of personality disorders (admittedly this study is an older paper) especially when the sufferer is obese. At this point it doesn’t matter if she has it or not. It’s not an excuse, but it’s entertaining as hell to see her call her critics mentally ill, while  if she got the diagnosis she wanted it would prove she’s severely mentally ill. 

I’ve glanced through some other studies with interesting results, if anyone is interested I might compile them at some point.  Either way she’s so lazy she can’t do a quick google search to know what she’s spewing, guess there’s no Netflix documentary on how to blame your problems on an eating disorder while proving you don’t have a crippling mental illness.


----------



## kaiwaii (Jun 4, 2019)

Chantal has spent too many years as an adult to blame her childhood. And I bet it wasn't ''that bad'', I can see her getting getting kicked out a couple of times and then coming back home because of behavioral problems as a teenager though. I think she's always just had a personality or personality disorder that caused her to wreak havoc on her family and her life.


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Jun 4, 2019)

Blotto said:


> I’ve glanced through some other studies with interesting results, if anyone is interested I might compile them at some point.


Yes please! Resources on BED seem rarer than those on anorexia/bulimia, especially regarding treatment and I find the personal accounts online far more suspect, because it does often appear to be undiagnosed and a bit of an excuse. Plus the anas keep claiming they have BED now because they're in recovery so the forums are shit for information. 

I was watching a video from a psychiatrist about BED & bulimia and she made an interesting statement about "deliberate overeating" not counting, which actually swayed my opinion on Chantal a lot. I did believe her originally re. BED, but... eh. The diagnosis seems so vague, honestly, I think you could argue most deathfats would have it. Especially since 'binge' is defined relative to what 'most people' would eat - is that a reasonable definition when you're 400lbs? 

Either way, it's the kind of diagnosis that Chantal could easily manipulate her way into, because it's pretty much her "I'm so sorry guys" persona. Rock up at an appointment, claim you "feel like you couldn't control yourself", and feel guilty. Probably wouldn't even require a flat-out lie, just denial. It's not like bulimia where you either are or aren't purging, or anorexia where you're below a healthy weight.

(Sorry for OT, I agree it doesn't really matter what she has and she's hilarious regardless.)


----------



## Viridian (Jun 4, 2019)

Blotto said:


> It’s not an excuse, but it’s entertaining as hell to see her call her critics mentally ill, while if she got the diagnosis she wanted it would prove she’s severely mentally ill.



That sentence in particular nails one of the things I find most hilarious about Chintal (as well as other cows who display similar behavior, like Hamberlynn or Russhole). They are all desperate for an _acceptable _mental illness diagnosis--as in, they want a diagnosis they can use to avoid all accountability and play the victim, but it can't be a diagnosis that exposes them for the shitty people they are (like a personality disorder). For Russhole it's his alleged anxiety/PTSD/"trauma lumps" to blame for all his bad behavior, and if you try to hold him responsible for the shitty things he's done then that's a mortal offense against MUH PLIGHTS and DISCRIMINASHUN. Hamberlynn latched onto BED as a scapegoat for her weight gain _swelleeeen _a long while back, and also regularly brings up how she has _scary mental theeeens_ going on. Chintal has varyingly self-diagnosed herself with bipolar disorder, psychosis (because she ate a single block of cheese lol that's not even a _snack _for her), BED, and now OSFED (along with unspecified trauma from alleged neglect in her childhood).

They all want to be considered mentally ill in some way, because they think that will obligate everyone to overlook all their bullshit and give them special treatment. They want to be able to pull the DSM-V card out and REEEEEEEE the "haters" down whenever they face criticism or consequences. Yet at the same time, they always label their "haters" as _also _being mentally ill. By their own logic, they shouldn't be allowed to get upset at us for our autistic interest in laughing at exceptional people. And yet they do, and continue to constantly toss out "mentally ill" as an insult.

Somehow they all manage the same cognitive dissonance of thinking that if _they _have a mental illness then it absolves them of all sins, but for _everyone else in the entire world_ it's the sign of an inferior person who should be denigrated and shamed.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 4, 2019)

Viridian said:


> That sentence in particular nails one of the things I find most hilarious about Chintal (as well as other cows who display similar behavior, like Hamberlynn or Russhole). They are all desperate for an _acceptable _mental illness diagnosis--as in, they want a diagnosis they can use to avoid all accountability and play the victim, but it can't be a diagnosis that exposes them for the shitty people they are (like a personality disorder). For Russhole it's his alleged anxiety/PTSD/"trauma lumps" to blame for all his bad behavior, and if you try to hold him responsible for the shitty things he's done then that's a mortal offense against MUH PLIGHTS and DISCRIMINASHUN. Hamberlynn latched onto BED as a scapegoat for her weight gain _swelleeeen _a long while back, and also regularly brings up how she has _scary mental theeeens_ going on. Chintal has varyingly self-diagnosed herself with bipolar disorder, psychosis (because she ate a single block of cheese lol that's not even a _snack _for her), BED, and now OSFED (along with unspecified trauma from alleged neglect in her childhood).
> 
> They all want to be considered mentally ill in some way, because they think that will obligate everyone to overlook all their bullshit and give them special treatment. They want to be able to pull the DSM-V card out and REEEEEEEE the "haters" down whenever they face criticism or consequences. Yet at the same time, they always label their "haters" as _also _being mentally ill. By their own logic, they shouldn't be allowed to get upset at us for our autistic interest in laughing at exceptional people. And yet they do, and continue to constantly toss out "mentally ill" as an insult.
> 
> Somehow they all manage the same cognitive dissonance of thinking that if _they _have a mental illness then it absolves them of all sins, but for _everyone else in the entire world_ it's the sign of an inferior person who should be denigrated and shamed.



Unrelated: i like this post for Big Thunk and his reactions friend, Little Thunk.


----------



## THOTto (Jun 4, 2019)

Viridian said:


> That sentence in particular nails one of the things I find most hilarious about Chintal (as well as other cows who display similar behavior, like Hamberlynn or Russhole). They are all desperate for an _acceptable _mental illness diagnosis--as in, they want a diagnosis they can use to avoid all accountability and play the victim, but it can't be a diagnosis that exposes them for the shitty people they are (like a personality disorder). For Russhole it's his alleged anxiety/PTSD/"trauma lumps" to blame for all his bad behavior, and if you try to hold him responsible for the shitty things he's done then that's a mortal offense against MUH PLIGHTS and DISCRIMINASHUN. Hamberlynn latched onto BED as a scapegoat for her weight gain _swelleeeen _a long while back, and also regularly brings up how she has _scary mental theeeens_ going on. Chintal has varyingly self-diagnosed herself with bipolar disorder, psychosis (because she ate a single block of cheese lol that's not even a _snack _for her), BED, and now OSFED (along with unspecified trauma from alleged neglect in her childhood).
> 
> They all want to be considered mentally ill in some way, because they think that will obligate everyone to overlook all their bullshit and give them special treatment. They want to be able to pull the DSM-V card out and REEEEEEEE the "haters" down whenever they face criticism or consequences. Yet at the same time, they always label their "haters" as _also _being mentally ill. By their own logic, they shouldn't be allowed to get upset at us for our autistic interest in laughing at exceptional people. And yet they do, and continue to constantly toss out "mentally ill" as an insult.
> 
> Somehow they all manage the same cognitive dissonance of thinking that if _they _have a mental illness then it absolves them of all sins, but for _everyone else in the entire world_ it's the sign of an inferior person who should be denigrated and shamed.


Not to go too offtopic but cognitive dissonance is an indicator of cluster B personality disorders. While mental illness and personality disorders in general experience it, it’s incredibly prevalent there. For the record I’m talking about legitimate sufferers not the tumblr flavor of the week ones-  Since cluster A is the atypical (see schizoid, etc) their thought processes tend to be so disorganized it’s not seen as anything other then a living hell. Cluster C being fearful (obsessive compulsive, avoidant, dependent) are less likely to seek any form of confrontation and there’s a massive overlap with avoidance and binge eating.

Leaving us with cluster B, I forget the technical term for it (I think it’s emotional?) but I usually call it the asshole cluster. It’s difficult because most personality disorder sufferers don’t have one personality disorder but a main one (whichever causes their life the most distress) and traits of another one (this is an easy why to tell if someone is full of shit or self diagnosising as well, more then two is a red flag) they also tend to stick to the same cluster.  so you have antisocial (psychopathy) , histrionic (will do anything for attention), and boarderline (frequent intensive mood swings combined with low self worth, lack of identity and impulsiveness). A lot of sufferers of cluster b are decent people and are in treatment seeking how to stabilize their lives, but a majority are incredibly manipulative and seek to excuse their own behavior.

For instance bpd has become trendy but left untreated it ruins a person’s life and leaves them in constant distress. This is part of why I personally believe Chantal is closer to antisocial and histrionic. She doesn’t see any issue with herself the way she is and believes the world should shift to her which is classic antisocial, paired with lack of empathy, guilt, anger, refusal to meet societal standards but I’ll stop here (I went on a ramble about this in the incel thread or you can message me if you want more information) all that being said personality disorders are rarely diagnosed before the age of 21 because the brain is still forming and a lot of the symptoms can be similar to puberty and lack of frontal lobe development.

Now I mention all of this because this is *exactly why it doesn’t matter *this is the strongest evidence that she’s just a rotten spoiled brat. If these behaviors were somewhat prevalent as a teen and then amped up as she got older I’d be more inclined to start grouping her actions together.  She’s always been this vile always been this manipulative. While I have my own pet theories too and there’s nothing wrong with that, at the end of the day all a diagnosis is, is a grouping of symptoms. The why behind it doesn’t matter. The three you mentioned want a get out of jail free card to lord over everyone else while pushing anyone who struggles with these issues beneath them. The “well I’m not as bad as x” mentality. If anything it shows that these people are manipulative dickheads trying to take advantage of a the perks of a “marginalized group” on par with *Yaniv, just a way to shield their actual malicious intentions. And yes- they’re all morons in their own right, it doesn’t take a genius to attempt this and that’s why it’s so apparent.

TLDR; calling Chantal anything but what she wants will make her chimp out because it’s not the designer label she seeks and being able to see through what she views as a perfect lie will get her jimmies rustled because at the end of the day she just wants an excuse to treat people like they’re beneath her but have something to blame it on so she can be the victim.

*overdramatic for the sake of being overdramatic please don’t lecture me on how much worse his pedo fantasies are you autists. 

Also edits because I can’t type still


----------



## Turd Blossom (Jun 4, 2019)

We're coming up on _two_ full days of radio silence since our gorl stated in no uncertain terms that _this _time it's gonna be different, she means it: she's REALLY staying off the internet for at least a month. 

Oh to be a fruitfly on the wall as Chantal double-fists Beef 'n Cheddars, impotently watching reaction videos while trying to hold out for at least _one _day longer than her previous "I'm done with YT" chimpout. 

I give it one more day until we see a shiny new YouTube banner, a quiet deletion of the videos referencing her SM break and ED treatment, then a quick, soft-spoken video on Thursday about the brand new schedule she's created and what we can expect for Monday's video (a Torrid haul). 

And if my calculations are correct, she'll make a community post over the weekend (featuring a pic of Shhham Beezin' ofc) begging people for content ideas, which will promptly be deleted and the suggestions ignored.


----------



## sevynohthree (Jun 4, 2019)

gonna throw this out there. i think 1 of 2 things happened. 1. she was found out by the treatment facility and is inpatient and unable to have access to her phone OR 2. she is dead


----------



## 89elbees (Jun 4, 2019)

She's not completely off social media. Last night she tagged Rina in something on instagram. Honestly, I doubt she's up to anything other than what usually occupies her disappearances from youtube: binging, researching woo diets, and angrily reading everything written about her on the internet.


----------



## Strine (Jun 5, 2019)

Agreed. Her time spent "away from social media" is really spent browsing it and wishing she could return without looking like a hypocrite. Cuntal doesn't get validation from anybody except for dimwit fat women who like her posts online; she hates herself too much to forego validation, and she isn't going to get it from anybody in her real-life orbit. Her family put up with her out of obligation, and everybody else uses her for transport or shelter. Maybe if she stopped being a heinous sow, she'd find people who value her, but Christ knows that's about as likely as Chantal scaling Mt Everest with her friends she made in Jamaica after winning a prize for world's thickest hair and subtlest makeup (I could go on). 

Chantal, since you're reading this, just come back. We all know you're not going to change and that you're frothing at the mouth from not being able to post FGAS selfies and boring cat pics. We can't wait to find out about the new magical diet you're pretending to stick to this week.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 5, 2019)

Blotto said:


> Spoiler: Personality disorder sperging
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personality disorder symptoms tend to mellow out with age, not "amp up".

Did Jabba change her IG profile picture after her alleged social media sabbatical? I see our Sun Baby caught her tagging Rina. She's also following/unfollowing tags on IG (though I haven't been paying enough attention to determine which ones). I will eat my hat if she actually went to therapy today.

Fat Amy mentioned Jabba in her video today, but there was nothing notable. She basically just said she's sorry that she got her feelings hurt, but that she meant what she said. For the record, she said Chantal was a "gorger" and didn't have BED and should stop using it as an excuse.


----------



## roachrypt (Jun 5, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> If Chantal were just a 400lb lady with childhood problems and BED that just wants to be fat and pig out on camera she wouldn't have a thread here.
> 
> But alas, she's also a massive cunt.
> So here we are.



AKA hungry fatchick.
Who for the most part is adored on her youtube channel - despite being morbidly obese, binging, and various other shitty habits. Because ultimately, yes hungry fatchick monetizes her many, many, many disgusting ugly indulgences and behaviors she isn't a shitty person like Chantal. It's amusing how Chantal sometimes rambles and ponders why other youtubers don't "get hate" despite "doing the same thing as her" as she puts it - yet it really doesn't click with her does it? The "hate" you receive chantal was never about you eating food and being fat....


----------



## weaselhat (Jun 5, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Personality disorder symptoms tend to mellow out with age, not "amp up".
> 
> Did Jabba change her IG profile picture after her alleged social media sabbatical? I see our Sun Baby caught her tagging Rina. She's also following/unfollowing tags on IG (though I haven't been paying enough attention to determine which ones). I will eat my hat if she actually went to therapy today.
> 
> Fat Amy mentioned Jabba in her video today, but there was nothing notable. She basically just said she's sorry that she got her feelings hurt, but that she meant what she said. For the record, she said Chantal was a "gorger" and didn't have BED and should stop using it as an excuse.


Fat Amy needs to STFU.  The only thing she has over Chantal, is a feeder husband and kids to neglect in favor of YT views. In her video where she calls Chantal out, she sits in her van in a parking lot, not to eat, but to take a break from her kids.   She is discussed over on the Fat Acceptance thread and she needs to stay in her lane and continue to be a worthless child neglecting  fat slob.  I think everyone over 400 pounds can be considered gorgers.  And as of March 31st Amy claims to weigh 437 lb  so its kinda like a hamplanet calling a deathfat fat.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Jun 5, 2019)

weaselhat said:


> Fat Amy needs to STFU.  The only thing she has over Chantal, is a feeder husband and kids to neglect in favor of YT views. In her video where she calls Chantal out, she sits in her van in a parking lot, not to eat, but to take a break from her kids.   She is discussed over on the Fat Acceptance thread and she needs to stay in her lane and continue to be a worthless child neglecting  fat slob.  I think everyone over 400 pounds can be considered gorgers.  And as of March 31st Amy claims to weigh 437 lb  so its kinda like a hamplanet calling a deathfat fat.


I wonder how close Chantal is to 437 ellbees?


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 5, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> I wonder how close Chantal is to 437 ellbees?


Well, I'm guessing Amy's Fat Journey is taller than 5'.  BMI wise, I'm sure Chintal is actually bigger.  Plus, at least Amy's family is willing to put up with her, even if the husband is an Egyptian feeder and the kids do not know any different life. Chintal only has a Senegalese midget who gave up and moved on a long time ago and a grandma that isn't going to live forever.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 5, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> Chintal only has a Senegalese midget who gave up and moved on a long time ago and a grandma that isn't going to live forever.



Chantal is lucky her mom got knocked up at 16, because it means that grandma is still relatively young (by the time a person is 35, it is fairly common for all grandparents to be deceased, or close to it).  However, time passes even for teen moms, as Chantal's mother approaches her mid-50's and grandma her mid-70's.  Chantal might still have a good decade or even two to squeeze shit out of her grandma.  I think her grasp on Bibi is a lot more tenuous.

Either way, once they both are gone, Chantal is truly fucked.  I think she knows it on some dim level (you'd have to be pretty exceptional not to), but her lifelong method of putting things off forever means she'll always worry about it _tomorrow_, not today when there are chicken wings to devour.

Has she seen the light?  Is that what this absence is all about?  I really doubt it.  Whenever she announces that she has hit rock bottom, or sees the light, or realizes now what she needs to do, she never sounds insightful about it.  She knows what people say when they finally have such moments of _satori_, and she apes them.  However, she feels none of it in herself, only deadness.

She's already itching to come back; she is as gluttonous for social media as she is for food, even with the constant "hate".  I think a livestream is coming, maybe as soon as today.  If she makes it to Saturday without an official appearance on YouTube in one way or another, I will be very surprised.  And once she is back, all of this current drama will fade, and life will lurch onward in the way it always does for her, until the next crisis.


----------



## fatfuck (Jun 5, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Either way, once they both are gone, Chantal is truly fucked.



 of you to think that she will outlive either one


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 5, 2019)

Bitch must be six feet tall because she looks significantly smaller than Chintal


----------



## wetcarpet (Jun 5, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Bitch must be six feet tall because she looks significantly smaller than Chintal


But you guyyyyzzzz, she's 366 or whatever!


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Jun 5, 2019)

Everything I wanted to postulate about her supposed trauma has already been said, but I think this bears repeating, since our Errverrlord loved the "spicy" ramen video so much:


RemoveKebab said:


> She also drank an entire cup of KFC gravy.





sixcarbchiligorl said:


> then went directly to KFC and literally DRANK a side of gravy. DRANK GRAVY.





Barbarella said:


> I’m floored. She drank gravy? She drank gravy.





89elbees said:


> Literally drank gravy in a parking lot. Wow. That's like the fat equivalent of an alcoholic chugging mouthwash.





ThisWillBeFun said:


> And for the love of God, don't drink gravy. (I almost spit out my coffee when I heard that )


@Null

C H A N T A L

D R I N K S

*G R A V Y*






(If it doesn't play correctly, it starts at 14:02)


----------



## Pargon (Jun 5, 2019)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> Everything I wanted to postulate about her supposed trauma has already been said, but I think this bears repeating, since our Errverrlord loved the "spicy" ramen video so much:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Petition to institute word filter. "Gravy" for "robust tard cum".


----------



## RemoveKebab (Jun 5, 2019)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> Everything I wanted to postulate about her supposed trauma has already been said, but I think this bears repeating, since our Errverrlord loved the "spicy" ramen video so much:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those poor elephants on her shirt. Not only are they forced to be pressed up against a horrible person but a deathfat too boot. Then they must endure the dangerous mook-bong season where the elephants must traverse through gravy rivers, avoid the dangerous cheddar tsunami when Chantal gorges herself on Beef N Cheddars. These are just two of the hazards awaiting our brave elephants as they try to escape.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Jun 5, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> We're coming up on _two_ full days of radio silence since our gorl stated in no uncertain terms that _this _time it's gonna be different, she means it: she's REALLY staying off the internet for at least a month.


The second she realises that even losing 50 lb (which she might get 1/4 of the way through at the most  ) will not leave her looking appreciably different will cause her to chimp out and binge again - looking forward immensely to this.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Jun 5, 2019)

Pargon said:


> Petition to institute word filter. "Gravy" for "robust tard cum".


Tempting, but then no one will know that

C H A N T A L
D R I N K S
*G R A V Y*
"like it's juice."

(For the love of Yahoowa, someone please save that stream. Just the clip, even.)


Man vs persistent rat said:


> The second she realises that even losing 50 lb (which she might get 1/4 of the way through at the most  ) will not leave her looking appreciably different will cause her to chimp out and binge again - looking forward immensely to this.


She won't even get that far. Well, maybe now that she's read it here. . .


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Jun 5, 2019)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> She won't even get that far. Well, maybe now that she's read it here. . .


I think if we provided any thinspiration she'd have used it by now


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jun 5, 2019)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> Tempting, but then no one will know that
> 
> C H A N T A L
> D R I N K S
> ...



I have to say if there is a word filter I'm okay with "Chantal Lies" into "Chantal drinks gravy".   I mean people lie, it's apparent.  But who the fuck drinks gravy? It certainly hits the repulsion more directly as to what people are observing.   Just my 2 cents.


----------



## January Cyst (Jun 5, 2019)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> (For the love of Yahoowa, someone please save that stream. Just the clip, even.)



GOD and the bear and all that gravy over there


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 5, 2019)

No way, make the word gravy autocorrect to VEGAN TARD CUM. Since, yknow, Chantal’s heart bleeds for the animals.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Jun 5, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> I have to say if there is a word filter I'm okay with "Chantal Lies" into "Chantal drinks gravy".   I mean people lie, it's apparent.  But who the fuck drinks gravy? It certainly hits the repulsion more directly as to what people are observing.   Just my 2 cents.


Oh my God yes. That gets my vote, definitely.


January Cyst said:


> GOD and the bear and all that gravy over there



I sent Dear Leader the link, so hopefully he'll see it before his next DLive stream.

*EDIT: *He didn't think it was as funny as we did.  I will hang my head in shame & sit in a pile of ashes to repent.


----------



## Igotdigusted (Jun 5, 2019)

I wonder how her PE is doing. 

By the way someone who drinks gravy is certain to have some kind of eating disorder. Maybe unpopular opinion but people who have a normal relatioship with food won’t do such a thing. 

Now does having some eating disorder give you an excuse for being a bitch?

Nope that’s just embedded in her cells and won’t ever change. As for Amy’s life it is always fun to see two people in the same situation trying to bring each other down in order to appear better. Entertaining...

Did I ask about her PE?


----------



## January Cyst (Jun 5, 2019)

Igotdigusted said:


> By the way someone who drinks gravy is certain to have some kind of eating disorder. Maybe unpopular opinion but people who have a normal relatioship with food won’t do such a thing.




How dare you!
Are you saying Fatman doesn't have a normal relationship with food? 









			
				Dad said:
			
		

> You're ruining your live, Chris





			
				Fatman said:
			
		

> Shut up, dad!  , folks A BOWL OF GRAVY


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Jun 5, 2019)

Igotdigusted said:


> By the way someone who drinks gravy is certain to have some kind of eating disorder. Maybe unpopular opinion but people who have a normal relatioship with food won’t do such a thing.


Especially as the more you refine your cooking, the less sauce/liquid you serve it with - it becomes more of a flavour-accentuating garnish than a slop that you submerge your food in.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Jun 5, 2019)

Igotdigusted said:


> I wonder how her PE is doing.
> 
> By the way someone who drinks gravy is certain to have some kind of eating disorder. Maybe unpopular opinion but people who have a normal relatioship with food won’t do such a thing.
> 
> ...


I don't think that anyone here is under any illusion that she doesn't have a raging food addiction. She definitely has a disordered relationship with food. I don't think that's what we necessarily take issue with, at least I don't. I could sympathize with her to a degree if she was genuinely trying to get help for it and wasn't a massive cunt. Therein lies the problem. She has such an inflated sense of self that she refuses to take suggestions or criticism and that makes her pretty much hopeless from a therapy standpoint. The moment she'd be challenged, she'd chimp and bounce quite literally out the door. She's got a multi-front war on her hands that is going to take lots of effort and support and she's got zero of any of that. She needs to treat her clear and obvious personality disorder before treating her food addiction can even be brought to the table. She's a goddamn mess and she is likely to remain that way.


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 5, 2019)

A bowl of gravy honestly doesn't have any more fat or salt than a bowl of cream-based soup, so I must disagree that only someone with an ED would ever do such a thing.

e: you can get more calories in a starbucks drink, for example. I'm not saying drinking gravy isn't gross but I don't believe she has an ED


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jun 5, 2019)

Listen I’m not gonna lie; we fucking love gravy in Canada. Don’t think anyone I know would drink it; but I’m sure other fatties do it.


----------



## Igotdigusted (Jun 6, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> A bowl of gravy honestly doesn't have any more fat or salt than a bowl of cream-based soup, so I must disagree that only someone with an ED would ever do such a thing.
> 
> e: you can get more calories in a starbucks drink, for example. I'm not saying drinking gravy isn't gross but I don't believe she has an ED



I suppose so but it is not simply the gravy that makes me believe on some form of ED. It is that gravy, that ice cream and endless junk food in combination with her serious health issues (assuming she truly has them).

Having Pulmonary Embolism would have scared me so bad I would have probably stopped eating altogether, while she seems rather comfortable eating anything that is artery clogging. 

When you see food as more important than health doesn’t that make you have an ED of some form? The balance is completely off....and I am not sure pure gluttony is enough to make one overlook death.  

Still who knows...maybe it can.


----------



## Strine (Jun 6, 2019)

Igotdigusted said:


> When you see food as more important than health doesn’t that make you have an ED of some form? The balance is completely off....and I am not sure pure gluttony is enough to make one overlook death.
> 
> Still who knows...maybe it can.


Gluttony will overcome mortal fear. They're called deathfats for a reason. She's probably eating fast food as we speak. If she were actually dieting, even just reducing calories slightly (which is how you're meant to diet, but hamplanets never seem to grasp this) she'd be all over YouTube bragging about it and broadcasting her virtue and self-control. 

This break from social media is not being spent working on her health, it's just Chantal trying desperately not to post online and fighting the cravings with huge doses of carbohydrates and sodium.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 6, 2019)

She's probably eating like a madman without comments to delete. 

She's continuing to be a failure at avoiding social media - she's followed all of these since last time I reported in:





So she's just been watching movies, at home, alone, while eating - as if we couldn't have guessed. She honestly cannot commit to ANYTHING for more than day.

She definitely didn't go to therapy. How the hell is she going to explain that away after she spent her last video claiming she really, truly suffers from BED? I'd be surprised if she's even still going for those weekly checkups for her PE. Do you guys think she's really not talking to anyone? She says she messages with KJ and FitAngie - is that it? I can't imagine her going very long without any attention from anyone. We all know Malan isn't giving her any. What day is comic book day? Wednesday? Friday? She'll probably film something with James and upload that as a diversion so she doesn't have to explain anything.


----------



## yeahno (Jun 6, 2019)

roachrypt said:


> AKA hungry fatchick.
> Who for the most part is adored on her youtube channel - despite being morbidly obese, binging, and various other shitty habits. Because ultimately, yes hungry fatchick monetizes her many, many, many disgusting ugly indulgences and behaviors she isn't a shitty person like Chantal.



Oh, hungry fatchick - that bitch is something else. She fooled so many people because she's soft spoken and mellow but for crying out loud she admitted herself that she's mellow only because she's high 0-24, seven days a week, 365 days a year (not only on bucketloads of prescribed drugs but she also smokes pot every day and god knows what else) and she said that when she's not high she's angry all the time and vile and rude to people around her and that nobody can stand her when she's not on drugs. So yeah, I'll give her that she's sometimes honest about her shit but that's the only thing that's remotely positive about her. Everything else? She's unbelievably selfish, lazy, greedy, unmotivated, undisciplined, week willed, talentless, shallow, neurotic, angry, spiteful and nasty leech, glutton and whore who at almost FIFTY years old still cries about her shitty childhood and refuses to take any responsibility for her own shortcomings. Her parents left her because they were addicts and she bloody well knows how detrimental that can be for kids and then she does the same fucking thing to her own children and abandons them so she can keep stuffing her disgusting face with garbage and make filthy fetish porn?! And people call her BRAVE?! Are you fucking kidding me? What's so brave in simply surviving? She did NOTHING to learn and grow and better hersef but instead she chose to indulge in every possible unhealthy impulse she has without single thought or consideration for her kids or anybody else for that matter. 
Yeah, she's such a wonderful human being. Yikes.


----------



## roachrypt (Jun 6, 2019)

yeahno said:


> Oh, hungry fatchick - that bitch is something else. She fooled so many people because she's soft spoken and mellow but for crying out loud she admitted herself that she's mellow only because she's high 0-24, seven days a week, 365 days a year (not only on bucketloads of prescribed drugs but she also smokes pot every day and god knows what else) and she said that when she's not high she's angry all the time and vile and rude to people around her and that nobody can stand her when she's not on drugs. So yeah, I'll give her that she's sometimes honest about her shit but that's the only thing that's remotely positive about her. Everything else? She's unbelievably selfish, lazy, greedy, unmotivated, undisciplined, week willed, talentless, shallow, neurotic, angry, spiteful and nasty leech, glutton and whore who at almost FIFTY years old still cries about her shitty childhood and refuses to take any responsibility for her own shortcomings. Her parents left her because they were addicts and she bloody well knows how detrimental that can be for kids and then she does the same fucking thing to her own children and abandons them so she can keep stuffing her disgusting face with garbage and make filthy fetish porn?! And people call her BRAVE?! Are you fucking kidding me? What's so brave in simply surviving? She did NOTHING to learn and grow and better hersef but instead she chose to indulge in every possible unhealthy impulse she has without single thought or consideration for her kids or anybody else for that matter.
> Yeah, she's such a wonderful human being. Yikes.




I don’t want to derail the thread. But you’re presuming a lot of things I never said.
Chantal lies, manipulates, attacks, deceives, etc... she amasses a weight loss community only to turn around rather quickly and upload a mukbang. She tries to gather a bunch of vulnerable people trying to lose weight and then after she does that for a couple of videos she rapid fire uploads mukbangs showcasing herself binging to the very audience that is trying to avoid those behaviors (and worst case scenario triggers them) (That’s pretty fucked up) - she does the same thing with vegans. People who have had an ethical/moral/lifestyle/whatever incentive to change and adapt their life not to eat animal products. Follows Chantal who pretends to be vegan and then she rapid fire uploads herself eating meat after luring them in saying she is vegan. Exposing them to stuff they were probably trying not to be apart of. She does this with the fasting community as well. And then doesn’t understand why people hate her. Not even counting the countless other things cited in this thread. And now even a new chapter which seems to be her role playing the deep introspective eating disorder girl that she idolizes and so desperately wants to be and emulate. The list goes on and on why Chantal is a bad person.

And while you’re not wrong about hungry fat chick - she has never (to my knowledge) pretended to be anything than what she is. You go to her channel. You know she is a gross fat person eating food on camera. No bullshit. No marketing. No luring you in with false narratives only to spit in your face. Hungry fat chick I mean it’s even in her YouTube name lol. Ah, but that’s enough white knighting of candy I suppose. But hating somebody for being fat is one thing. But that is most certainly not why Chantal is a lolcow. If that is all Chantal was - this thread would hardly (if at all) be active.


----------



## yeahno (Jun 6, 2019)

roachrypt said:


> I don’t want to derail the thread. But you’re presuming a lot of things I never said.


Presuming? Like what? I agree with everything you said about Chantal, my point was just that HFC is also a shitty person but she fools people into thinking she's not by masking her true self with truckloads of drugs and keeping most of her nastiness away from public eye (unlike Chantal) aka she lies and manipulates (just like Chantal). Plus she's constantly directly and actively harming her own children... unlike Chantal. Both of them are garbage human beings - same shit different asshole.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jun 6, 2019)

Chantal doesn't have an ED. She never sat with anyone long enough for that to be established.
Chantal is a glutton.
Glutton: An excessively greedy eater.
Chantal diagnosed herself.

Chantal does not have a PE.
Chantal was prescribed meds to *prevent *one.
Chantal felt that diagnosis wouldn't give her the sympathy she craves.

Chantal did not go into 'treatment.' The clinic offered a group therapy session.
Chantal already failed at group therapy. Only then it was called OA.
Chantal thought she was better than everyone there & they had a problem, not her.

Chantal did not leave 'social media.'
Chantal is active on Instagram & is scanning the web for her name as I write this.
Chantal continues to mukbang, only off camera.
Chantal lies.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Jun 6, 2019)

yeahno said:


> Presuming? Like what? I agree with everything you said about Chantal, my point was just that HFC is also a shitty person but she fools people into thinking she's not by masking her true self with truckloads of drugs and keeping most of her nastiness away from public eye (unlike Chantal) aka she lies and manipulates (just like Chantal). Plus she's constantly directly and actively harming her own children... unlike Chantal. Both of them are garbage human beings - same shit different asshole.




HFC is nothing like Chantal.  All you have to do is watch one video of hers to realize there is a genuine mental illness there and depression.  HFC doesn't make me feel repulsed or angry, I feel sad when I look at her.  And her smoking pot is probably the healthiest thing she can do for herself.


----------



## yeahno (Jun 6, 2019)

RussianBlonde said:


> HFC is nothing like Chantal.  All you have to do is watch one video of hers to realize there is a genuine mental illness there and depression.  HFC doesn't make me feel repulsed or angry, I feel sad when I look at her.  And her smoking pot is probably the healthiest thing she can do for herself.



What mental illness? Depression? Please. I'm not denying it's hard but it's something decent people work on, fight against, they go to therapy, strive to change, to get better, to find healthy coping mechanisms... this woman did nothing but whine, eat, do porn and get high. Who wouldn't be depressed being 47, 400 pounds, unemployed, with no home or family, and with nothing but regret for life full of shit she could and should change decades ago? No, I'm not sad for her, I'll keep my empathy for people who deserve it. 

And when you say smoking pot is "the healthiest thing she can do for herself" are you trolling, trying to be funny or what? Because yeah, the healthiest thing she can do is definitely NOT to finally face her issues and deal with them in a mature and reasonable manner, oh no, the healthiest thing she can do is to find another way to escape reality, make herself feel temporarily better and give her 400 lb self some munchies? Is that what you're trying to say? Don't be ridiculous.

You are right about one thing though: HFC is nothing like Chantal - that's why I ended my post with "same shit different asshole". Not all garbage people are garbage in the same way.


----------



## Ellana (Jun 6, 2019)

Hey guys hey guys hey guys hey! Hey hey, hey HEY! 
Time to change the subject with a short pointless clip I made of Cuntal and Amber. Made with equal parts autism and too much free time. 




Your browser is not able to display this video.



















I swear Amber has said that quote in at least 3 videos, but I can't find them all. Simultaneously playing two boring Amber videos at 2x speed only multiplied the boring. Chintal is far more boring to ever start diving into her old videos.
I'll take my bad ratings, thank you. I still love you guys, heehee!


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Jun 6, 2019)

She's definitely never been diagnosed with an eating disorder, but it's hard to believe she doesn't have one. Even if it's EDNOS and doesn't neatly fit into a specific disorder.

Sure, something else is likely the underlying issue, but her eating is disordered as fuck.


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 6, 2019)

It's weird with Chantal, because she does "hide" her eating from people in her life, which is what a legit BED-haver would do. 

But... she eats on camera in front of thousands of strangers _and_ she knows her family watches her videos so ???

She's a mystery wrapped in bacon and drizzled with enigma


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jun 6, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Hey guys hey guys hey guys hey! Hey hey, hey HEY!
> Time to change the subject with a short pointless clip I made of Cuntal and Amber. Made with equal parts autism and too much free time.
> View attachment 788158
> 
> ...


Its hilarious that these two cows saw a t-shirt on Torrid that said "Not today Satan" and now they throw that saying around like they were so clever to create a catch phrase like that.  Satan wouldn't touch either of them with a 10 ft pole. Satan may be evil but he ain't dumb.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 6, 2019)

Well, I will give credit where credit is due, even if it is due to Chantal.

She finally hit upon a way to gain new subscribers.

Chantal was facing a big problem: since approximately mid-March, every single time she livestreamed, she lost subscribers.  Nearly every time she uploaded a video, she lost subscribers.  About 90% of the days when she gained subscribers were days on which she did not upload or livestream.

She has now gained subscribers five days in a row, her longest streak in a month.  If she never uploads or livestreams again, she may one day reach 60,000 subscribers.

In other words, our magnificent Creator finally hit on the right formula: fuck off and vanish, and people won't have a reason to unsubscribe.

I've never seen a channel like that before; she really is unique.


----------



## Beluga (Jun 6, 2019)

Still radio silent from her Instagram apart from following random people? (I don't have an account and her profile is private so I can't check)


----------



## sperginity (Jun 6, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> It's weird with Chantal, because she does "hide" her eating from people in her life, which is what a legit BED-haver would do.
> 
> But... she eats on camera in front of thousands of strangers _and_ she knows her family watches her videos so ???
> 
> She's a mystery wrapped in bacon and drizzled with enigma


she does it to get paid so she can have money for the next binge. there was an Intervention episode with a bulimic woman who stripped for money for binge food. People do shameful shit to get their fix.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Jun 6, 2019)

She should try bingeing on celery.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 6, 2019)

Imagine being such a lazy cunt that you can’t even be bothered to record yourself talk in front of the camera for a couple of minute, do some minor editing, and uploading it. When you compare this to other channel that buy high-end equipment, travel, make awesome shots, do professional editing, and still manage to keep up with their schedules, it really underscores the delusions Chantal harbors about her supposed youtube career. Bitch, 2009 want their crappy vlogs back. 

If she can’t do something so simple and easy, how can anyone think for a moment she’ll ever be able to stick to a diet and workout regularly.


----------



## blazinbeefbigolbuns (Jun 6, 2019)

Chintal is fine. 
Alive and posting on the gram. Still in denial and not taking responsibility for her own actions as usual.


----------



## downloads (Jun 6, 2019)

Someone posted this on facebook, apologies if it's been posted before, I don't remember ever seeing a close up of her teeth like this.  I had no idea they were this bad


----------



## SodaLove (Jun 6, 2019)

Full Pic.
My god


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jun 6, 2019)

January Cyst said:


> GOD and the bear and all that gravy over there
> 
> 
> 
> ...





downloads said:


> Someone posted this on facebook, apologies if it's been posted before, I don't remember ever seeing a close up of her teeth like this.  I had no idea they were this bad
> 
> 
> View attachment 788699



I think I'm gonna call that photo as being doctored. Just took a quick look at her "Hey Guys!❤ Night owl livestream" from 29 May and at 41:50 her teeth are fine. I think if her teeth were that bad it would have been noticed way sooner than now. Plus..Facebook.

Edited: Just saw the full size photo of her drinking one of those beet juice smoothies.  Awkward.


----------



## meepmapmop (Jun 6, 2019)

blazinbeefbigolbuns said:


> View attachment 788695
> 
> Chintal is fine.
> Alive and posting on the gram. Still in denial and not taking responsibility for her own actions as usual.


Chantal, you were a bitch waaaaaay before you had a YouTube channel so don't pin that on social media....


----------



## Whatthefuck (Jun 6, 2019)

downloads said:


> Someone posted this on facebook, apologies if it's been posted before, I don't remember ever seeing a close up of her teeth like this.  I had no idea they were this bad
> 
> 
> View attachment 788699


Her teeth aren't "bad" I think those are seeds and assorted berry residue. Her teeth aren't ideal, but they aren't egregious. However, what kind of simpleton does one need to be to full teeth smile after drinking a berry smoothie without feeling around your teeth with your tongue?


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 6, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> I think I'm gonna call that photo as being doctored. Just took a quick look at her "Hey Guys!❤ Night owl livestream" from 29 May and at 41:50 her teeth are fine. I think if her teeth were that bad it would have been noticed way sooner than now. Plus..Facebook.
> 
> Edited: Just saw the full size photo of her drinking one of those beet juice smoothies.  Awkward.



I'm not sure sure I am as quick to dismiss completely.  Her teeth have never been "fine"; she has a crooked upper middle incisor, and a very crooked upper right incisor (seen on the left in photos; it is so crooked it looks like a canine tooth).  Her left incisor (seen on the right in photos), is in fact gummier than her other teeth with the gumline extending farther down, as is the canine tooth next to it:






I think the picture posted by downloads and JadeyL looks more horrifying than usual because she has purple-pink grape gunk coating her gums, which makes her gums look more inflamed and swollen.

I've seen worse teeth, but hers aren't great.  I know they have distracted me before when my mind started to wander during past lectures.


Edit to add, this is from a deleted video from _2017 _(not sure if "May" is accurate) in which she weighs in at 365.4.  While still fat as fuck, she still has more definition in her facial features here than we have seen in a very, very long time.  If she really is 365.4 here, no way she is 366 now.









						WEIGH IN AND VLOG MAY 2017 - Chantal Marie / Foodie Beauty Deleted Video
					

For her new subs don't get your hopes up, same old, same old.




					www.youtube.com


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 6, 2019)

blazinbeefbigolbuns said:


> View attachment 788695
> 
> Chintal is fine.
> Alive and posting on the gram. Still in denial and not taking responsibility for her own actions as usual.


I dunno Chantal, turning into literally anyone who posts here seems like it would be a step up for you. Most of us have jobs and arses that fit into rollercoaster seats.


----------



## Mr Foster (Jun 6, 2019)

So, what are we thinking?

Will the next video be about a magical berry smoothie cleanse that will fix her whole life?

Or perhaps the "poltergeist diet" because the "spirit diet" was not aggressive enough?


----------



## Strine (Jun 6, 2019)

Aaaaand she's back online (never having left) and posting a pic of herself ostentatiously drinking a "healthy" drink she got from the juice bar next to Arby's. She read every word on here predicting nothing would change, and nothing has. No amount of indignation or resentment for her detractors is enough to make her consider that she won't actually fix her problems by pretending to diet and chimping out on ye-of-little-faiths who somehow doubt that diet #832 will be the one that works, especially when she so diligently posts on Instagram about it. This is a woman who has sought to employ magic powers and ghosts, on separate occasions, as weight loss methods supersessive to calorie reduction. 

If you were writing a story about an off-the-rails obese lunatic named Chantal, and described her as she is, you'd think "no, I've made this bitch too stupid and crazy, this character couldn't plausibly exist even as a parody". I guess truth is stranger than fiction.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 6, 2019)

I don't know if anyone pointed it out, but  "Not today Satan"  was either created by, or at least popularized by, Bianca Del Rio the winner of season 6's RuPaul's drag race. Two fat chicks watching a bunch of men who mostly look so much better playing dress up as women than they do as cisgendered gorls is hilarious unto itself.
Also, I think that disordered eating can exist separately from having an actual eating disorder in the same way one can be depressed, but not have the mood disorder of clinical depression
Disordered eating can be a symptom of other factors, such as a personality disorder, rather than the root issue. This is also why Chantal stands a slim to none chance that she will ever be anything approximating a healthy weight.

Edit: Typing is hard


----------



## sgtpepper (Jun 6, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> Her teeth aren't "bad" I think those are seeds and assorted berry residue. Her teeth aren't ideal, but they aren't egregious. However, what kind of simpleton does one need to be to full teeth smile after drinking a berry smoothie without feeling around your teeth with your tongue?



One that decided this photo was fitting for Instagram. She posted something along the lines of "cheeeese". She can't even seem to stop her grossness when taking selfies anymore. She's got -4 manners.


----------



## DongMiguel (Jun 6, 2019)

blazinbeefbigolbuns said:


> View attachment 788695
> 
> Chintal is fine.
> Alive and posting on the gram. Still in denial and not taking responsibility for her own actions as usual.



oops too late.


----------



## Gawdamit (Jun 7, 2019)

She said she wasn't going to post on IG while she's in treatment


----------



## fatfuck (Jun 7, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 788732
> 
> Full Pic.
> My god



back to detoxing i see


----------



## Strine (Jun 7, 2019)

Gorl has a new IG avatar, but didn't upload the photo anywhere. It's your standard Chantal FGAS (i.e. she did hair and makeup to sit at home trying to get a flattering photo of herself) but our erudite disciple of Completely My Part Time Studies is now rocking some classy dimestore glasses! She also just posted this:





Gorlfriend said she wouldn't post during treatment, but I guess finding a lipstick that matches your frighteningly rubicund jowls is worthy of breaking promises. The ghastly white stretch-marked tit she forgot to crop out really makes it pop. Miss Chantal completes the dreamy tableau with a pensive touch to her second chin, showcasing her fingers that are now so fat that they curve at the knuckles instead of bending.


----------



## Gawdamit (Jun 7, 2019)

Since she's back to posting on IG already, that means she'll be back on youtube soon


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Jun 7, 2019)

Strine said:


> Gorl has a new IG avatar, but didn't upload the photo anywhere. It's your standard Chantal FGAS (i.e. she did hair and makeup to sit at home trying to get a flattering photo of herself) but our erudite disciple of Completely My Part Time Studies is now rocking some classy dimestore glasses! She also just posted this:
> 
> View attachment 789578
> 
> Gorlfriend said she wouldn't post during treatment, but I guess finding a lipstick that matches your frighteningly rubicund jowls is worthy of breaking promises. The ghastly white stretch-marked tit she forgot to crop out really makes it pop. Miss Chantal completes the dreamy tableau with a pensive touch to her second chin, showcasing her fingers that are now so fat that they curve at the knuckles instead of bending.


Jesus. Until I read your post I thought the white was clothing. No shade here regarding pale chicks but at least try to match your foundation, honey.

I appreciate that she missed her mouth a bit with that new lipstick, tho. It's a good look.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Jun 7, 2019)

Strine said:


> Gorl has a new IG avatar, but didn't upload the photo anywhere. It's your standard Chantal FGAS (i.e. she did hair and makeup to sit at home trying to get a flattering photo of herself) but our erudite disciple of Completely My Part Time Studies is now rocking some classy dimestore glasses! She also just posted this:
> 
> View attachment 789578
> 
> Gorlfriend said she wouldn't post during treatment, but I guess finding a lipstick that matches your frighteningly rubicund jowls is worthy of breaking promises. The ghastly white stretch-marked tit she forgot to crop out really makes it pop. Miss Chantal completes the dreamy tableau with a pensive touch to her second chin, showcasing her fingers that are now so fat that they curve at the knuckles instead of bending.





In Chantal's valiant attempt to slim her face and photoshop out a chin or two, she seems to forgotten about her hair. What on earth is going on here? Jesus.

Not only does it look like a wild animal took a bite out of it and a loose piece is defying physics, but there's a large strand that appears to be growing out of the back seat.


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 7, 2019)

Is that glitter shadow on her eyes, or is a filter? It looks awful either way. You shouldn’t put glitter on things that are shaped weird, like her puffy rolly eyes. 

Her hands just give me the shivers. I feel sorry for the Vietnamese girl who emigrated to Canada for a better life, only to have to glue talons on somebody whose fingers weigh as much as her little brother did at home.


----------



## skellig58 (Jun 7, 2019)

Her skin looks like reddend sand paper. Is that a rash on her forehead?


----------



## Swagstika (Jun 7, 2019)

I'm definetely spergy enough to want to calculate how much of her daily vitamin and mineral requirement she gets from her binge diet. My guess is "only enough sodium, if sodium counted". She has uploaded enough material to work with...
Did she ever mention talking any supplement? This could partially explain the state of her hair and skin.


----------



## Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop (Jun 7, 2019)

I see Chantals keeping the roads hot with the binge mobile squealing around town this week, terrorizing the poor innocents of the food industry. She just couldnt help herself from posting SOMETHING, because you know she cant go this long without some sort of that sweet attention (that daddy apparently didnt give her) she desperately craves. Its just a slow trickle back to another hhHEyyGuysHeyGuysHeyHeyyyy!! TEEHEEE!!! Its all better, Im on another 'journey'. Which im totally down for! Because everytime she gets back up, it makes it so much funnier in the inevitable fallout.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jun 7, 2019)

Birthday Dickpunch said:


> Jesus. Until I read your post I thought the white was clothing. No shade here regarding pale chicks but at least try to match your foundation, honey.



She’s not wearing any foundation and that’s exactly why her face is so red against her chest. Very common with pale people, and the fact Chantal has shitty bumpy skin just puts more emphasis on it.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 7, 2019)

She looks really ... off in these new IG pictures. She honestly looks like they just pulled her bloated corpse out of a river. I guess maybe her face is just extra swollen and puffy? That seems to be accentuated by her poorly done eyeliner which gives the illusion that her eyes are asymmetrical. 

She really looks worse than I've ever seen her look. I'll be surprised if she isn't back in the hospital soon.


----------



## solidus (Jun 7, 2019)

She looks spaced out in that picture. Either that or that vacant expression a dead body has.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jun 7, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> View attachment 789634
> In Chantal's valiant attempt to slim her face and photoshop out a chin or two, she seems to forgotten about her hair. What on earth is going on here? Jesus.
> 
> Not only does it look like a wild animal took a bite out of it and a loose piece is defying physics, but there's a large strand that appears to be growing out of the back seat.



I guess Chantal the photoshop Queen was so busy making sure 2 of her 4 chins were cropped out, she didn't notice a chunk of her hair was missing.
So, when she uploaded this picture, did she actually look at it?

Typical Chantal. In her car as usual seeking 'treatment' at every fast food drive thru she can navigate to. Hasn't lost a single pound.
We'll see proof of this when she uploads to you-tube sometime today.
Just like LifeByJen who took a week off then came back for one day to say how she was 'in a good place' & 'working on myself' -but gained weight.
These fatties just love taking time off from their stressful you-tube careers to eat in private. None of the binging or mukbangs have actually stopped -they just don't film them.
Maybe if they stopped working on themselves, loving themselves, forgiving themselves & lying to themselves -they could drop a few hundred pounds.

June is going to be fun.


----------



## fatfuck (Jun 7, 2019)

that's probably a combination of having thin hair from piss poor nutritional value in her diet (don't forget she's balding like crazy) and a product of cutting her own hair to save some extra money for arbys.


----------



## Mr Foster (Jun 7, 2019)

Strine said:


> Gorl has a new IG avatar, but didn't upload the photo anywhere. It's your standard Chantal FGAS (i.e. she did hair and makeup to sit at home trying to get a flattering photo of herself) but our erudite disciple of Completely My Part Time Studies is now rocking some classy dimestore glasses! She also just posted this:
> 
> View attachment 789578
> 
> Gorlfriend said she wouldn't post during treatment, but I guess finding a lipstick that matches your frighteningly rubicund jowls is worthy of breaking promises. The ghastly white stretch-marked tit she forgot to crop out really makes it pop. Miss Chantal completes the dreamy tableau with a pensive touch to her second chin, showcasing her fingers that are now so fat that they curve at the knuckles instead of bending.



That hairline is looking rough. 

Chantal no one believes you are getting help and not binging. Heĺl, you already fucked up not being on social media and posting on IG.

Stop kidding yourself Jabba.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jun 7, 2019)

Mr Foster said:


> That hairline is looking rough.
> 
> Chantal no one believes you are getting help and not binging. Heĺl, you already fucked up not being on social media and posting on IG.
> 
> Stop kidding yourself Jabba.


why does she have all that spotty looking shit around her eyes? Is it supposed to be sparkly eye shadow cause it looks like milia.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 7, 2019)

Strine said:


> Gorl has a new IG avatar, but didn't upload the photo anywhere. It's your standard Chantal FGAS (i.e. she did hair and makeup to sit at home trying to get a flattering photo of herself) but our erudite disciple of Completely My Part Time Studies is now rocking some classy dimestore glasses! She also just posted this:
> 
> View attachment 789578
> 
> Gorlfriend said she wouldn't post during treatment, but I guess finding a lipstick that matches your frighteningly rubicund jowls is worthy of breaking promises. The ghastly white stretch-marked tit she forgot to crop out really makes it pop. Miss Chantal completes the dreamy tableau with a pensive touch to her second chin, showcasing her fingers that are now so fat that they curve at the knuckles instead of bending.



Her vanity is near Troon levels. She can’t get enough of herself. She thought she looked so gorgeous in her new lipstick, bought during a post-binge glow, she had to share it with all.  The lipstick helps distract from the fact she just ate enough to add another 5lbs to her 400 lb body.

Chantal if you really want to be pretty then stop stuffing your face and work on losing 200 lbs. Until you do that you are literally living the lipstick on a pig cliche.


----------



## Triggured (Jun 7, 2019)

I know it's been said before, but even if Chantal lost the weight, her body is ruined. She'll have so much extra skin, she'll look like a deflated parade balloon. 

So I'm pretty sure Chantal won't lose the weight because she knows all this. She pretends to not care, or she's delusional at times, thinking there's a cure to her fatness. But deep down, Chantal knows that she's absolutely destroyed her body, or any ability to _ever_ look beautiful again (or normal, since she was never beautiful). So it's not worth it. She doesn't care enough about her health to do it for her health. She'd literally only lose weight if she was guaranteed to look like a Victoria's Secret model and that ain't happening.

What a sad existence. To finally have to realize you have gone to the point of absolute no return. Even multiple skin removal surgeries wouldn't fix her if she did lose the weight. Nothing would fix Chantal.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Jun 7, 2019)

She does harbour the belief that she can be desirable if she summons the nonexistent will to lose weight, this simply is not possible. Even if she does lose as much weight as physically possible (she won't), and somehow shoehorns herself into normal looking clothing to try to date, it'll be her getting vomited on by somebody else when they finally get her in the bedroom and see what she's hiding under there. She sort of recognises this because she's moved the goal posts and is now larping being the sexy whale around town as though she can have it now with no effort. The mental toll it takes to maintain the delusion must be immense.


----------



## 89elbees (Jun 7, 2019)

All health implications aside and focusing strictly on the aesthetics of it, I'd rather deal with extra skin than look like a beachball. I'd imagine most people would.


----------



## spike23 (Jun 7, 2019)

She won't lose weight cause she's already getting all those likes on her instagram lol. People are encouraging her to stay the same by being fake supporting her current look.


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 7, 2019)

89elbees said:


> All health implications aside and focusing strictly on the aesthetics of it, I'd rather deal with extra skin than look like a beachball. I'd imagine most people would.



Not only that, but vanity should be out the window at this point. She needs to lose weight to save her life. I can't imagine being that fat but if I was, I can't imagine giving up on weight loss and ignoring my blood clots and sleep apnea and cysts and all that crap because ...muh loose skin?


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 7, 2019)

I'm just curious to see if she is still able to fit behind her steering wheel.  Last we saw her, it was getting mighty snug in there...


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 7, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> I'm just curious to see if she is still able to fit behind her steering wheel.  Last we saw her, it was getting mighty snug in there...


Ha! If it gets her through a drive-through, she’ll use the back seat and modify the wheels and pedals like a dwarf. 

Her fat ass enables her to sit high enough, no cushions necessary like many short people need!


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jun 7, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Not only that, but vanity should be out the window at this point. She needs to lose weight to save her life. I can't imagine being that fat but if I was, I can't imagine giving up on weight loss and ignoring my blood clots and sleep apnea and cysts and all that crap because ...muh loose skin?



Chantal has said in the past that what's the use of living if she can't eat what she loves. She's been gaining weight at an alarming rate, already has to use a c-pap machine when sleeping, must have high blood pressure, is on meds to prevent blood clots, & can't walk without gasping for breath, and she keeps shoveling it in. I truly believe Chantal will never change & never lose weight.
Dying doesn't bother her as much as living without her beloved fast food. That is horrible on so many levels, but she refuses to seek help. 
Instead she surrounds herself with people from the internet who keep telling her how beautiful she is, to treat herself, not to be so hard on herself & enjoy life. And she hates us on Kiwi because we tell her the truth, as brutal as it may be sometimes, it's still the truth.
If she keeps eating the way she's been lately, I'm not sure she'll see 2020.



Dutch Courage said:


> I'm just curious to see if she is still able to fit behind her steering wheel.  Last we saw her, it was getting mighty snug in there...



True. She can hardly turn the wheel now because her stomach is pressed against it & we all see how well that steering wheel tray is working out.
I'm guessing this time away has been spent laying on the couch, watching TV & eating.
She may not be able to fit right now.


----------



## Or Else What (Jun 8, 2019)

solidus said:


> She looks spaced out in that picture. Either that or that vacant expression a dead body has.



Her pupils look suspiciously pinned. I wonder if she's spent some of her healthful holiday crying agony down at Emergency Room Emerge .Although resisting the temptation to immediately post about how terrible sick she is right now here in the hospital would be extremely hard for, and most uncharacteristic of her. Unless she's editing the shots of drip stands and wheelchairs into her latest instalment of Chantals' Tales of Tragedy. Such a magnum opus will be all about heyguysheyhey so (grapples with strand of hair) this time really was a wakeupcall because she is really ill; how she _told_ us she was but we didn't believe her and _stressed_ her out which is making her even iller but it's _nothing _to do with her weight. A delaying dilemma could be that she can't decide whether to risk faking a weigh-in (360lbs, _obvs_). Anyway, according to the Chantel Cycle she is about due for some nonsense of this sort.

Or she went through Grandma's meds cabinet.


----------



## fatfuck (Jun 8, 2019)

she just looks defeated like in all of her post binge clips where she tells us she has a problem and has finally realized that and will do something about it.

don't worry though, she'll feel much better once she gets a whiff of that sweet food she can't live without.

i'm just here waiting to see how long this "i'm never doing mukbangs again" phase lasts this time.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 8, 2019)

I am actually surprised she made it all the way to Saturday without uploading a video.  Seldom has she shown such resolve with anything else in her life.  Which makes me wonder what is actually going on, because this fairly out of character for her.  It hasn't happened since November/December anyway.

Some idle speculation, since I have nothing else to do faced with the absence of new content...

1. Perhaps she really did manage to see that YouTube was accelerating her mental and physical decline, and decided to kick the habit?  This is probably the least likely scenario, but sometimes people do back off social media when they've made a horse's ass of themselves enough.  Chantal usually lacks such insight though, so I doubt it.

2. Maybe the family member who intervened is keeping her on a tight leash?  Again, it seems unlikely.  However, maybe Chantal fears another confrontation, and has backed off uploading for now to avoid one?  Chantal is an absolute coward, so it is not beyond the realm of possibility.  Only, she has never seemed to care about anything her family said to her before.

3. Maybe she got some really bad news from the doctor, and it has left her empty and bewildered.  If it was bad enough, she might not have enough of a fight in her to go to the trouble of spinning cheerful lies.  Problem with this theory is that usually she loves pity parties.,  Maybe when the problem is real, instead of exaggerated or made up, it hits home more?  Still, I can't really see her keeping her yap shut about a diagnosis.

4. Maybe she is on the mother of all binges, and is avoiding the spotlight because of it?  This has often been the case before, and I don't doubt she's been eating.  But since when is she ever so self-conscious about it that she goes into prolonged hiding?  This doesn't seem to explain enough.

5. Maybe she has finally painted herself into a corner from which she cannot gaslight away?  She has her claims of clots, her mukbangs seem to have exploded in her face, she was hammered for playing pretend vegan, and she is sick of diet videos.  So what is left?  Nothing, really.

6. Maybe she is just being a lazy sack of shit?  This one gets my vote.

Her strange absence after a strange month in a strange year in her strange life is pretty strange.  It's remarkable how little we have to go on as far as facts are concerned.  Since her entire YouTube career has been one, long shaggy-dog lie, there really is no way to speculate what is going through that fleshy eggplant head of hers.  If she made it this long without uploading, we may be in for the kind of extended silence we had for most of November and December.  I hope not; there were too many shoes about to drop, and I kinda wanna see how she maneuvers out of it.  There won't be any more Torrid hauls unless she starts generating some revenue, so there's still hope...


----------



## Chihiro (Jun 8, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> I am actually surprised she made it all the way to Saturday without uploading a video.  Seldom has she shown such resolve with anything else in her life.  Which makes me wonder what is actually going on, because this fairly out of character for her.  It hasn't happened since November/December anyway.
> 
> Some idle speculation, since I have nothing else to do faced with the absence of new content...
> 
> ...


i think there is a chance she is doing it out of pure spite "take THAT haters I CAN stick to something for more than 3 days HEE HEE"


----------



## 89elbees (Jun 8, 2019)

She's been posting on instagram, so I wouldn't give her too much credit.


----------



## Pudgy Bear Claws (Jun 8, 2019)

I think it's most likely that she's broke and after her recent breakdown, grandma doesn't feel like giving her money for a few drive-through mukbangs.


----------



## Jackisnotaname (Jun 8, 2019)

Total speculation. But my prediction for her absence is that Chantal has run out of money and Gran's financial support isn't enough to support her anymore so she logged off to look for a real honest to God job.
She wouldn't admit it because she would see that as a failure.


----------



## Piggytailjones (Jun 8, 2019)

My speculation for her absence is:

1) Peetz was alarmed by the Mukbangs she did with him and called her family who then had an intervention. Possibly some kind of threat was issued. (Grandmother's money or forced psych admission?)

OR

2) Bibi has laid down the law. "Stop this or I leave". 

I don't think that Chantal has the willpower to take a break from YT on her own,  there had to be an outside influence. She looks defeated in her video and IG pics.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Jun 8, 2019)

I think she uses her breaks to get away from the 'stress' of monitoring her comments/making videos. Her ideal situation is making glutton videos without guilt, but she hasn't done that very often recently, it's all been about finding justifications for why she's on the right path, etc, which exposes her lies and causes more criticism. She just binges TV she's been interested in until she gets lonely, bored and the money stops rolling in, then the lure of her minor e-fame suddenly seems more rosy that it did before.


----------



## 89elbees (Jun 8, 2019)

This really isn't atypical of her. She's disappeared from youtube for weeks at a time before. The cycle is right on track. She's out binging, researching crazy diets, maybe halfheartedly seeking doctors' advice and following it for a day or two at a time. She'll be back.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 8, 2019)

I do have one little amusing tidbit.  At some point during her current absence, she re-upped the "My Rock Bottom" video, which she had removed shortly before she disappeared.  Now I know why.

In one more instance of her re-writing history, she changed the thumbnail pic.

Current pic:






Original pic:






Leave it to fatso.  For once in her life, she did something halfway gutsy (no pun intended, but I'll keep it).  No matter how revolting one might think she is, you have to admit that she didn't _have_ to post that picture.  One could think that she had some kind of principle, or was attempting to at least face reality or something.

No, she has still been obsessing over her stupid channel, and her vanity or something got to her.  Of course, she is an idiot as usual.  The pic was the bravest thing about the video.  The video itself is typical moron-level lies and half-truths from her, utterly without insight or foresight, and it makes her look like a total fat tard because she binged in the next ten videos straight, except for the petting zoo one from the next day.  So once again, when she is supposed to be healing, Chantal is up to chicanery, being cowardly and dishonest.  Never change, Clotty.


----------



## Kentaro (Jun 8, 2019)

I'm glad I was here to witness this glorious timeline we have found ourselves in. Truly fascinating on how fast the cycles were spinning.
All thoose mookbongs, melt-downs, chimp-outs, baby voice apology videos in the span of a few days. Just glorious.

Only Houdini himself could predect what Chantal is gonna come up with next.


----------



## Pudgy Bear Claws (Jun 8, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> I do have one little amusing tidbit.  At some point during her current absence, she re-upped the "My Rock Bottom" video, which she had removed shortly before she disappeared.  Now I know why.
> 
> In one more instance of her re-writing history, she changed the thumbnail pic.
> 
> ...



I see the dumbass is still calling things her, "300 lb life." Bitch, you passed 400 a while ago.


----------



## 89elbees (Jun 8, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> I do have one little amusing tidbit.  At some point during her current absence, she re-upped the "My Rock Bottom" video, which she had removed shortly before she disappeared.  Now I know why.
> 
> In one more instance of her re-writing history, she changed the thumbnail pic.
> 
> ...



Oh . I hadn't seen that pic before. That... is the most uncomfortable looking fat distribution I have ever seen on a human being.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 8, 2019)

89elbees said:


> Oh . I hadn't seen that pic before. That... is the most uncomfortable looking fat distribution I have ever seen on a human being.


The amount of abdominal fat she has is gobsmacking. It is no wonder that she has sleep apnea and huffs and puffs even while sedentary. It must feel like a 200lbs man is sitting on her chest 24/7. One would think that would be enough to scare her straight, but those beef n cheddars are just so damn addicting.


----------



## Or Else What (Jun 8, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> The amount of abdominal fat she has is gobsmacking. It is no wonder that she has sleep apnea and huffs and puffs even while sedentary. It must feel like a 200lbs man is sitting on her chest 24/7. One would think that would be enough to scare her straight, but those beef n cheddars are just so damn addicting.


I remember seeing this pic and commenting that that abdominal bloat (especially that convex curve of a midriff area) must surely have some ascites fluid swilling about in there. Consequence of a fatty liver (which is a serious but something of a non-publicised deathfat problem and which she is likely - if not almost certainly, given her diet - to have) that is now bunged up enough to be in obvious trouble.


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 8, 2019)

It's possible that video with the gut pic was demonetized at some point, or when she went to put the video up for a second time youtube refused to monetize it so she dropped the bodyshot. 

I know that happens with weight loss videos sometimes especially if they include bodyshots. I can't remember which fat cow did a video ranting about this; it was a more obscure one.


----------



## DongMiguel (Jun 8, 2019)

What gets me the most about the pic of her massive gut is that you can see the bruising caused by where she wears her pants. That must be extremely uncomfortable throughout the day to cause that kind of mark. It also illustrates how she tries to hide the gut by tucking it into her pants. You ain't foolin' anyone, tho, Chantal.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 9, 2019)

DongMiguel said:


> What gets me the most about the pic of her massive gut is that you can see the bruising caused by where she wears her pants. That must be extremely uncomfortable throughout the day to cause that kind of mark. It also illustrates how she tries to hide the gut by tucking it into her pants. You ain't foolin' anyone, tho, Chantal.



I don't think it's bruising, it's just from sitting.  The red band inbetween rolls is where her fat is crushed on her lap.  The skin doesn't get much air flow and is up against her fat and clothes, hence it being red and sweaty.  The girl doesn't stand or move much so that skin rarely sees fresh air or light - it's just squished up and sweating all day as she sits on her couch or car eating.  It's only a few minutes a day that it actually hangs down like that off it's constant perch of her massive lap.  There's 1440 minutes in a day and I'd say her total standing and moving time is probably under 30 minutes.


----------



## hungryhippo (Jun 9, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> I do have one little amusing tidbit.  At some point during her current absence, she re-upped the "My Rock Bottom" video, which she had removed shortly before she disappeared.  Now I know why.
> 
> In one more instance of her re-writing history, she changed the thumbnail pic.
> 
> ...





SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> It's possible that video with the gut pic was demonetized at some point, or when she went to put the video up for a second time youtube refused to monetize it so she dropped the bodyshot.
> 
> I know that happens with weight loss videos sometimes especially if they include bodyshots. I can't remember which fat cow did a video ranting about this; it was a more obscure one.



She actually did explain that she changed the thumbnail bc yt demonetized it and she needs that coin. Chantal is greedy and basically has no dignity so I highly doubt she would change the thumbnail bc she was embarrassed of herself. She is "Big Beautiful Me" after all.


----------



## Triggured (Jun 9, 2019)

DongMiguel said:


> What gets me the most about the pic of her massive gut is that you can see the bruising caused by where she wears her pants. That must be extremely uncomfortable throughout the day to cause that kind of mark. It also illustrates how she tries to hide the gut by tucking it into her pants. You ain't foolin' anyone, tho, Chantal.



Actually, I wonder if this is why she's always boasting about being pantless in her lives. At first I thought she was being inappropriately sexual or trying to imitate the "quirky" girls who don't like pants!!! But in reality, it might be because she has literally become so large that wearing clothing hurts her. Hilarious.


----------



## Fatty-boom-boom (Jun 9, 2019)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> I don't think it's bruising, it's just from sitting.  The red band inbetween rolls is where her fat is crushed on her lap.  The skin doesn't get much air flow and is up against her fat and clothes, hence it being red and sweaty.  The girl doesn't stand or move much so that skin rarely sees fresh air or light - it's just squished up and sweating all day as she sits on her couch or car eating.  It's only a few minutes a day that it actually hangs down like that off it's constant perch of her massive lap.  There's 1440 minutes in a day and I'd say her total standing and moving time is probably under 30 minutes.



Unless Chintal wears her trousers like Simon Cowell up to her boobs it's the waistline of her trousers pushing in the fat. She put her trousers under her gunt to show the true extent of her fat. To not have that mark she'd have to wear dresses and let it all hang!


----------



## Haesindang Park (Jun 9, 2019)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> I don't think it's bruising, it's just from sitting.  The red band inbetween rolls is where her fat is crushed on her lap.  The skin doesn't get much air flow and is up against her fat and clothes, hence it being red and sweaty.  The girl doesn't stand or move much so that skin rarely sees fresh air or light - it's just squished up and sweating all day as she sits on her couch or car eating.  It's only a few minutes a day that it actually hangs down like that off it's constant perch of her massive lap.  There's 1440 minutes in a day and I'd say her total standing and moving time is probably under 30 minutes.



She's got to be developing yeast infection between her rolls then.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jun 9, 2019)

DongMiguel said:


> What gets me the most about the pic of her massive gut is that you can see the bruising caused by where she wears her pants. That must be extremely uncomfortable throughout the day to cause that kind of mark. It also illustrates how she tries to hide the gut by tucking it into her pants. You ain't foolin' anyone, tho, Chantal.



What gets me the most about the pic of her massive gut is not the gut itself since we all know she’s massive. What gets me is the filthy, greasy, dirty hair up in a ponytail.

Fixing 250lbs of fat can’t be done overnight, but showering is easy and she’s even too lazy for that. Basic hygiene doesn’t seem to be a priority for Chantal.

She probably can’t wipe her ass, but she can still washes her hair, and won’t.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 9, 2019)

Haesindang Park said:


> She's got to be developing yeast infection between her rolls then.


Where the waistband cuts in or rubs in between her rolls it is possible that she does have a mild skin infection from the constant irritation and resulting dampness from sweating. Candida (yeast) is also very possible. This is how cellulitis starts many times in deathfats. From simple chafing, rubbing, or what would be minor scrapes for a "normal" person on their extremities. Add in poor hygiene, poor circulation, poor general physical health, and the inability to see & apply antibiotic ointment to the area and it becomes a recipe for infection.


----------



## Niggers are gay (Jun 9, 2019)

Came across this old gem. Looking beautiful....


----------



## Mangy Mutt (Jun 9, 2019)

Here's Amberlynn at 389lbs for comparison to Chantal's gunt.



I know, different fat distributions are a thing yada yada, but Chantal still stubbornly clings to the claim she is 20-30 something pounds lighter than Amber here after taking a pic like that? Hell nah, fuck ass bitch.


----------



## Fatty-boom-boom (Jun 9, 2019)

Mangy Mutt said:


> Here's Amberlynn at 389lbs for comparison to Chantal's gunt.
> 
> View attachment 793146
> 
> I know, different fat distributions are a thing yada yada, but Chantal still stubbornly clings to the claim she is 20-30 something pounds lighter than Amber here after taking a pic like that? Hell nah, fuck ass bitch.


Fuck me how tall is Amberlynn? Chintal is way over 400lbs..


Edit to say Amber's face is so skinny there, now it's a face swallowed in fat.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 9, 2019)

Scrotey McFagnigga said:


> View attachment 793117
> 
> Came across this old gem. Looking beautiful....


“ARBY BEEF N CHEDDARS ARE WORTH THIS”

Christ i can never get over how she looks like she’s fifty in this picture.


----------



## Triggured (Jun 9, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> What gets me the most about the pic of her massive gut is not the gut itself since we all know she’s massive. What gets me is the filthy, greasy, dirty hair up in a ponytail.
> 
> Fixing 250lbs of fat can’t be done overnight, but showering is easy and she’s even too lazy for that. Basic hygiene doesn’t seem to be a priority for Chantal.
> 
> She probably can’t wipe her ass, but she can still washes her hair, and won’t.



I think it's crazy how much being morbidly obese correlates with bad hygiene. I figure it's probably because it's physically difficult to get into a shower when you're that size. Which should be yet _another_ wake up call to maybe, _not_ shovel your face with junk food. 

And does anyone know why both AL and Chantal keep their sideburns like that? It's not flattering at all.


----------



## 89elbees (Jun 9, 2019)

Washing/styling your hair pretty quickly becomes a workout when you've essentially got a 50 lb weight strapped to each arm. Couple that with the kind of disregard you have to have for both exercise and personal appearance when you let yourself get that big and it equals ratty looking hair.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Jun 9, 2019)

Scrotey McFagnigga said:


> View attachment 793117
> 
> Came across this old gem. Looking beautiful....



Please, Chantal, do tell us more about how easy it would be for you to steal everyones boyfriends.

I would honest to got contemplate suicide if I looked like this.


----------



## DongMiguel (Jun 9, 2019)

Triggured said:


> Actually, I wonder if this is why she's always boasting about being pantless in her lives. At first I thought she was being inappropriately sexual or trying to imitate the "quirky" girls who don't like pants!!! But in reality, it might be because she has literally become so large that wearing clothing hurts her. Hilarious.



I think that's exactly it. AL does the same thing. They don't wear pants because they're extremely uncomfortable. 

Back in April, 2018, she did a try-on video of the clothes she expected to wear to the gym and you can see her gut tucked into the pants: 






And those pants are probably stretchy-ish.


----------



## Whale Watcher (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 9, 2019)

Fatty-boom-boom said:


> Fuck me how tall is Amberlynn? Chintal is way over 400lbs..
> 
> 
> Edit to say Amber's face is so skinny there, now it's a face swallowed in fat.



They are both around the same height. Maybe an inch of difference.


----------



## Smiling Honeybadger (Jun 9, 2019)

AlabamaWhitman said:


> Please, Chantal, do tell us more about how easy it would be for you to steal everyones boyfriends.
> 
> I would honest to got contemplate suicide if I looked like this.



Club the boyfriend unconscious and haul him off in the Binge Mobile, I would guess.


----------



## Angry New Ager (Jun 9, 2019)

Scrotey McFagnigga said:


> View attachment 793117
> 
> Came across this old gem. Looking beautiful....


A++ thinspo. My fast food cravings just withered and fucking died. Thank you, Chantal; you just keep on being you.


Triggured said:


> I think it's crazy how much being morbidly obese correlates with bad hygiene. I figure it's probably because it's physically difficult to get into a shower when you're that size.


Yeah, it is. She can't fit in a regular shower stall any more, and probably gets water all over the bathroom floor when she bothers to shower at all. Getting the insides of her skinfolds not just clean, but thoroughly dry and powdered (so she doesn't get fungal infections, or rashes from damp skin rubbing against damp skin), takes a lot of time and effort--and that's just the ones she can reach. There are others (including her asscrack and genitals) she just can't reach at all, not without assistance or specialized adaptive devices for fatties. 

By the time she finishes drying off, she's probably already working up a sweat just from the exertion of doing any sort of physical activity in a body that size, and out of breath, too. So a shower--which is still pleasant and refreshing even for people in the 30-40 BMI category--is just a lot of unpleasant, time-consuming work for somebody with Chantal's mass. 



> Which should be yet _another_ wake up call to maybe, _not_ shovel your face with junk food.


You'd think so, but addicts' thinking is fucking busted. Someone with relatively normal mental functioning would see difficulty in caring for basic hygiene as a wake-up call--but someone deep into their addiction won't.

The girl who uses meth and picks her face into a mass of bloody sores; the long-time alcoholic with belly-bloat from liver disease (and who can't get it up any more); the junkie who almost loses an arm to sepsis, but goes right back to shooting up--you'd think the dire and disgusting consequences of their addiction would serve as a wake-up call, but very often, it's not. These people ignore them until they become normal, assisted in doing so by their drug of choice. 

Chantal might shower once a week. She no doubt knows she should do it much more often, but she doesn't want to deal with it, and doesn't see the point, so she stuffs her face to distract herself from the issue, and engages in denial instead. 



> And does anyone know why both AL and Chantal keep their sideburns like that? It's not flattering at all.


Neither of them has likely ever given their sideburns any thought at all. And they may not even see them. It's odd, because both of them sit in front of a camera for countless hours, and should therefore have a realistic idea of what they look like, but I'm pretty sure neither one actually _sees_ herself. If they did, they wouldn't keep doing what they're doing. There's a willful blindness to the reality of what they actually look like--troons show the same trait, and that's no accident.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jun 9, 2019)

She's engaging with the comments....as expected.  I can't picture her explaining this in therapy be it a group or private.  "Well, I get triggered when I read comments... comments, you know, on YouTube.  I'm a creator!...and people are so full of negativity....so then I eat.. then I disable the comments and I get so worked up I drive around,,,and I eat.. and video it...and then the comments are nasty.  OMG, like Honestly? I didn't know YouTube comments were the bottom feeders of the internet, but I'm there to motivate, you know?  Yet people are so mean to me."

So we'll see...


----------



## bev (Jun 9, 2019)

Triggured said:


> And does anyone know why both AL and Chantal keep their sideburns like that? It's not flattering at all.


Bc although she looks like this



She thinks she looks like


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jun 9, 2019)

Before she deletes them...


----------



## Pizza Steve (Jun 9, 2019)

Could we please stop with comparing ALR and Chintal at the same weight? Chantal is 5'1" and ALR is 5'4" (or 5'3" depending on who you're talking to), the same amount of weight isn't going to look the same on both of them.


----------



## solidus (Jun 9, 2019)

“I will more than likely one day remove them from my channel”.

Please.... just like how she refused to remove them during her militant vegan phase. Her financial status isn’t ever going to improve, so she will always keep them up. The only way they will get removed is if they get demonetised for promoting fatassism.


----------



## headlikeafckngorange (Jun 9, 2019)

Does anyone know exactly how many of these cycles Chantal has gone through since she has been on Youtube? What cycle are we in now?


----------



## Anna230760 (Jun 9, 2019)

She's not strong enough on her own, she lacks willpower in every sense of the word. She will fail, unless she is literally given no other option, i.e. inpatient involuntary treatment. She will claim to be on the straight and narrow for as long as she can get away with, until it's obvious she's not losing any weight, and perhaps gaining even. Let's all synchronize our watches for another cycle.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 9, 2019)

Pizza Steve said:


> Could we please stop with comparing ALR and Chintal at the same weight? Chantal is 5'1" and ALR is 5'4" (or 5'3" depending on who you're talking to), the same amount of weight isn't going to look the same on both of them.


3 inches isn't that much of a difference. If Big AL was 5'6 or 5'8 that would have a much bigger impact. The difference in BMI won't even be more than 7 or 8 points. Which, granted, in a "normal" person is huge, but at 400 lbs plus, it is just semantics.  Also, Chantal lies. She lies about everything. Including weight. As if being in the high 300s gives her some sort of superiority over her fellow deathfats. She could never be as smugly dismissive and condescending if she had to fess up to be in the low to mid 400s.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jun 9, 2019)

Even if she has been diagnosed with an ED, it doesn't matter. Having an ED isn't an excuse. She's accountable for her own actions, and her actions have been heinous and self destructive. And they're going to continue to be so. In a week when she's gouging herself on camera, I can guarantee she'll try to defend it by saying she can't help it, she has a diagnosis! The doctor has done more harm than good.


----------



## Strine (Jun 9, 2019)

Amber said on IG the other day that she's "barely" 5'3. There's at most a 1.5 inch difference between the two, and despite differences in fat distribution, two people of the same height and weight are going to show a similar amount of fat.


----------



## Pudgy Bear Claws (Jun 9, 2019)

Whew, thank goodness she took a handful of days off of YouTube and now she's in recovery. The days of her cycling are long gone now!


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 9, 2019)

Pizza Steve said:


> Could we please stop with comparing ALR and Chintal at the same weight? Chantal is 5'1" and ALR is 5'4" (or 5'3" depending on who you're talking to), the same amount of weight isn't going to look the same on both of them.



The comparisons are even dumber when you consider that you can't see Amberlynn's elephant legs in that old picture. She looks "smaller" at 388 than Chantal at three-hundred-whatever because she carries and enormous amount of weight in her laayygs


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 9, 2019)

She was never diagnosed with an ED. She just wasn't. At her obesity doctor appointment she told him about her eating habits and he said, "Yeah, that sounds like an eating disorder." That is what she is pretending was an official diagnosis. Even if he said, plainly, "That is an eating disorder," it still wouldn't be a diagnosis. She spoke to this man for what? 15 minutes? And probably lied about anything she told him. The doctor saying, "Yeah, that's an eating disorder" is not a diagnosis, you dumb cow.

Edit: LMAO, she added something called sixmonthstosanity on IG.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 9, 2019)

Yes, intuitive eating, AGAIN. Surely it’ll work this time!

Look, if your intuition has led you to eat tonnes of food until you can’t move, your intuition is rubbish and you need to do something else.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jun 9, 2019)

It takes a tremendous amount of will power to be successful in intuitive eating. You have to recognize ACTUAL hunger cues as opposed to boredom grazing and eating to fulfil some emotional hole. She is such a joke.


----------



## ImJustAbitSwollen (Jun 9, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> She was never diagnosed with an ED. She just wasn't. At her obesity doctor appointment she told him about her eating habits and he said, "Yeah, that sounds like an eating disorder." That is what she is pretending was an official diagnosis. Even if he said, plainly, "That is an eating disorder," it still wouldn't be a diagnosis. She spoke to this man for what? 15 minutes? And probably lied about anything she told him. The doctor saying, "Yeah, that's an eating disorder" is not a diagnosis, you dumb cow.
> 
> Edit: LMAO, she added something called sixmonthstosanity on IG.
> 
> ...


here we go. hold on to your ass wiping sticks.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 9, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> She was never diagnosed with an ED. She just wasn't. At her obesity doctor appointment she told him about her eating habits and he said, "Yeah, that sounds like an eating disorder." That is what she is pretending was an official diagnosis. Even if he said, plainly, "That is an eating disorder," it still wouldn't be a diagnosis. She spoke to this man for what? 15 minutes? And probably lied about anything she told him. The doctor saying, "Yeah, that's an eating disorder" is not a diagnosis, you dumb cow.
> 
> Edit: LMAO, she added something called sixmonthstosanity on IG.
> 
> ...



So...diets are dumb so don't weigh yourself.  Eat candy because you are good!  You need to love yourself with passion!  People who say you should diet are dumb; don't listen to them.  Losing 10 pounds will require you to sacrifice 90% of your life (can I see the math on that?)  Healthy is not something you want to be; be grateful if you fuck up.

Well, I can certainly see why she thought this..._thing_ was worth following.  If anything matches her ultimate philosophy and ambitions, this is it. 

Can we find one that tells people to take drugs and get wasted, and sobriety is bullshit?  If you love yourself with a passion, you should do a few lines of coke?  I am not seeing a big difference here...


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jun 9, 2019)

Can’t wait to hear about her (most likely self-diagnosed) EAITING disorder. Lemme guess... it’s not anorexia?


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jun 9, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> So...diets are dumb so don't weigh yourself.  Eat candy because you are good!  You need to love yourself with passion!  People who say you should diet are dumb; don't listen to them.  Losing 10 pounds will require you to sacrifice 90% of your life (can I see the math on that?)  Healthy is not something you want to be; be grateful if you fuck up.
> 
> Well, I can certainly see why she thought this..._thing_ was worth following.  If anything matches her ultimate philosophy and ambitions, this is it.
> 
> Can we find one that tells people to take drugs and get wasted, and sobriety is bullshit?  If you love yourself with a passion, you should do a few lines of coke?  I am not seeing a big difference here...



Turns out that Six Months to Sanity is a two phase binge eating treatment program, for well, six months.  


> PHASE 1: Just eat it
> PHASE 2: Feel the hunger! Feel the fullness!





Spoiler: What is 6M2S?



What is 6M2S?
Six Months to Sanity is a guide to help you stop binge eating and dieting forever and ever. If you have struggled to “control” yourself around food, you must, must, MUST forgive yourself and give this method a try.

Binge eating is not a failing of will power. It’s your brain chemistry’s survival response to calorie restriction. Basically, your brain thinks you are quite literally starving. But it only takes a few months of high-quality nomz to convince it otherwise.binge eating cure

Like any good diet (jk, all diets are terrible), 6M2S comes in two phases. Read more in the links below:

PHASE 1: Just eat it

Stop counting, relinquish control, and win back your sanity. It’s a plan that requires no planning: just eat whatever you want whenever you want it.

PHASE 2: Feel the hunger! Feel the fullness!

Every attempt you’ve ever made at balance, moderation, clean eating, and healthy living thus far has ended with a discouraging, disastrous binge. Right? I get it. I’ve been on that depressing hamster wheel.

Here’s why this time will be different: After too many episodes of calorie and nutrient restriction, your brain became fixated on food and stuck in starvation mode, but a six-month reset will clear the slate. You will find yourself able to recognize the sensations of actual hunger and actual fullness in ways you might have never felt before. Without all the craziness clouding your thoughts, you can reclaim your sanity and erase the food-centric fear and guilt, once and for all.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jun 9, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Turns out that Six Months to Sanity is a two phase binge eating treatment program
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So basically just continue eating the same way for 6 months and ‘Viola!’ Cured!


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jun 9, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> Can’t wait to hear about her (most likely self-diagnosed) EAITING disorder. Lemme guess... it’s not anorexia?


Maybe she's developed bulimia?


----------



## RemoveKebab (Jun 9, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Maybe she's developed bulimia?


Wow she looks like a fucking thumb. A fat, gross, sweaty thumb.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 9, 2019)

OK, who has the popcorn? This has so much lolcow entertainment potential, I can hardly stand the anticipation. I give this a week (being generous) before the mukbangs begin anew. It will be another diet that goes over about as well as a fart in church. (Then again, a fart in church is something that Chantal would get off on).


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 9, 2019)

AbraCadaver said:


> Yes, intuitive eating, AGAIN. Surely it’ll work this time!
> 
> Look, if your intuition has led you to eat tonnes of food until you can’t move, your intuition is rubbish and you need to do something else.



She just wants a "program" that allows her to continue to do what she wants to do - stuff her herself with beef and cheddar until she's bed bound and imprisoned in 500 lbs of fat. 

Most people I know who would be called "intuitive eaters" are thin people who have never been fat nor struggled with over eating or their weight.  They are people who truly only eat when hungry, eat slowly, don't eat garbage and don't eat due to emotions or boredom. These are the people fatties glare at and claim are "naturally thin" when they are actually just people who only eat the calories they need and don't regularly over indulge or graze on junk food. 

If you are over 250 lbs intuitive eating is not for you, because your intuition has told you to eat copious amounts of food for years.  IF someone is over 250 pounds they need diets and calorie counting because they long ago lost any concept what a normal amount of food was or what real hunger feels like. 

Intuitive eating might work for someone who's got an extra 10 or 20 lbs on them they want to lose, it will never work for someone who has an extra 300 lbs to lose.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Jun 9, 2019)

Scrotey McFagnigga said:


> View attachment 793117
> 
> Came across this old gem. Looking beautiful....


As they say. She was rode hard and hung up wet. Wow.


----------



## Strine (Jun 9, 2019)

I think it's safe to say that Chantal has a disorder when it comes to eating. She's 400+ elbees and she can't mentally function without eating whatever she wants, whenever she wants it. Altering her diet even a little is something she cannot do even for one day. We wonder why a woman who has no job or any responsibility would be pathologically unable to cope with anything short of instant gratification all the time; my notion being that she's in such a decadent position from a welfare state and enabling family members that she imagines antagonism and stresses she has to "cope" with, the way rich bourgois SJWs invent a war between good and evil to fight in (in which they are victims) because their good-intentioned parents have shielded them from any real hardship or pain.

The thing is, as part of this arrested juvenility which prompts this one-dimensional thought pattern, Chantal desperately wants an ED diagnosis, because in her conceited mind it will give her an external agent to blame for her own complete lack of willpower, it will make her a victim, and it will get her attention from pitying fools. She could easily get some kind of diagnosis - she's completely fucked up her life with her eating habits - but if and when she does, Chantal will view it as the cause for all her gluttony, whereas in reality her all her gluttony is the cause for the diagnosis. It's intended to be diagnostic tool to identify problematic voluntary habits a person has cultivated to an extreme. Furthermore, the "cure" for any such ED must involve Chantal putting down the fork, but irrespective of her diagnosis, Chantal will cite it as a reason why she can't put down the fork. Yes, there are mental problems at play, but mental problem number 1 is her total refusal to limit her eating. 

An ED diagnosis would be disastrous for her ego, and I think it would make her problems even worse.


----------



## Triggured (Jun 9, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Turns out that Six Months to Sanity is a two phase binge eating treatment program, for well, six months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is some of the craziest shit. It reads like it was written by some tumblrtard whose mental growth was stunted by early introduction to the HAES movement. If you've been eating like shit your entire life, why would eating like shit for another 6 months magically make you better at eating intuitively? Not to be some mad on the internet loser, but holy shit these people are just raging idiots. *People are not supposed to be 400lbs.* How can you possibly justify that?


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 9, 2019)

Why do people who create this crap ignore science and reality? I guess you don’t sell books telling the truth, eh? 

Chantel’s brain isn’t in “starvation mode.” Certainly not because of overeating her entire life, but that isn’t what happens with the brain and hunger anyway. Hunger is a complex process involving the brain, hormones, gastrointestinal system AND, most importantly for Chantel, psychological issues. 

Chantel, first of all, loves the feeling of being overstuffed, so eating all she wants and later paying attention to when she feels full is...dumb. She wants to feel full.Holy shit, how many people can eat two or three full meals a night with desserts?  She wants that feeling of being so full you are sick.  If she could ignore the feeling of not being full, which to her is hungry, she’d have done it already. 

She also eats because of psychological problems. I won’t guess much at them but I’m sure it’s a combination of Daddy issues and never having grown up or been told no.  She probably has deep feelings of inferiority independent of her weight. She acts so superior to others and so mysanthropic that she doesn’t even recognize she actually hates herself and is jealous of everybody.  Not to mention she has a mean streak a mile wide and always has. Without long-term therapy she won’t change that. I’m not even a big believer in therapy but for people like Chantel, who lack the ability to see themselves clearly, and who must to get past an addiction, I think it’s essential. 

By now, her hormones are so fucked (a hint is her lack of hair) that whatever her brain is doing, it’s sending her the wrong signals. Mindfulness won’t change that. 

Once again, Chantel looks for an easy way out and falls for woo. There is only one way to accomplish what she says she wants: put herself on a 2k calorie diet. Start exercising, and stick to it for the rest of her life. It’s logical, common sense, backed up by science, and will work. Thus, she’ll never, ever do it. 

I am looking forward to this next wave of woo though. This one means she’s allowed to eat so we know she’ll be eating the way she has in these muckbangs and we’ll see her hit 500 lbs. and then we’ll get fake videos about omg, I notice I’m full and don’t want to eat and then the inevitable breakdown and admission she failed. Maybe we’ll be treated to a heart attack or skin infection while she’s at it. My (unbuttered) popcorn is ready.


----------



## peppy (Jun 9, 2019)

the apron-gut thing is really *really *disgusting.......................... 

.............. getting so fat that your gut partitions off the bottom half of your stomach, draping it down like an apron; in Chantal's case, the skin-apron goes well below her vagina. So, yes, LITERALLY, whoever fucks her has to fold and hold her skin out of the way so as to reach her vagina.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 9, 2019)

peppy said:


> the apron-gut thing is really *really *disgusting..........................
> 
> .............. getting so fat that your gut partitions off the bottom half of your stomach, draping it down like an apron; in Chantal's case, the skin-apron goes well below her vagina. So, yes, LITERALLY, whoever fucks her has to fold and hold her skin out of the way so as to reach her vagina.


Please don't ever use the words "Chantal", "vagina" and "hold and fold" in the same sentence. The visual makes me want to drink bleach. But, in all seriousness, it is a horrifying image that should be a reality check for any sane person. Fortunately for us, Chantal is not sane.


----------



## fatfuck (Jun 9, 2019)

if i didn't know any better about FA community i'd say that was written by a troll. eat what you want, brain starvation mode?

she already tried eating what she wants when she wanted it. she called it intuitive eating and gained a ton of weight on it in a matter of weeks. maybe 6 months of this will turn out for the better?

chantal will never lose weight on her own. youtube is her life and she will be forever miserable unless she checks in a clinic where they monitor her 24/7 and have full control over her eating, but she will never do that because, as she said, being fat and dying at 70 (gorl you ain't reaching 50) is better than being thin and never having what she likes.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 10, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Turns out that Six Months to Sanity is a two phase binge eating treatment program, for well, six months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Binge eating is your body’s response to false starvation signals! Not, I repeat, NOT a very common coping mechanism for deep-seated emotional problems that can’t be cured in six months! Trust me and eat cakes until your body magically begins sensing it’s full at the proper time, despite it never having done so in the past!

Also see my quitting-smoking programme, “smoke all the ciggies you want until your brain senses it doesn’t really need nicotine.”


----------



## Pargon (Jun 10, 2019)

Remember what they say: "Serenity now. Diabetes later."


----------



## Fatty-boom-boom (Jun 10, 2019)

peppy said:


> the apron-gut thing is really *really *disgusting..........................
> 
> .............. getting so fat that your gut partitions off the bottom half of your stomach, draping it down like an apron; in Chantal's case, the skin-apron goes well below her vagina. So, yes, LITERALLY, whoever fucks her has to fold and hold her skin out of the way so as to reach her vagina.


I bet you my right tit she is past having sex..

She needs an intervention, there is no way she can do it by herself no matter how many woo quotes she puts up on IG. She needs to change her way of thinking forever if she's to succeed. I don't believe she's getting any help, she always knows better than the experts. As she always says "Oh it wasn't for me".


----------



## Mangy Mutt (Jun 10, 2019)

"Diets are dumb" is some of the dumbest shit I've ever heard.

I'm mad on the internet whenever I hear some HAES bullshit. You know what's dumb? Chantal trying to force herself to believe in HAES. She hates fat people and she hates being fat more than anything. It'd almost be tragic if this wasn't, well... Chantal.


----------



## Not me (Jun 10, 2019)

The fun thing is, Chantal was never thin. She doesn't know how it feels like. It's not like she used to be thin back then and suddenly got a rare condition that made her fat. She was just never thin to begin with. She doesn''t know any other life than being fat.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 10, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Turns out that Six Months to Sanity is a two phase binge eating treatment program, for well, six months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my god. I thought you had typed this up as a joke.


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Jun 10, 2019)

"Diets" and "diet culture" are dumb, if we're talking about stuff like cabbage soup, grapefruits, five bites, military, targeting specific body parts for fat loss, very low calories, "starvation mode", etc. That's all bullshit we're inundated with, and it's all garbage.

This six month thing, though? Also garbage. Good job, Chantal, for continuing to find the most bullshit of diet plans. Most people aren't generally hearing about plans like this, or grape fasts, or spooky ghost diets, but here you are! It's almost impressive!


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 10, 2019)

Birthday Dickpunch said:


> "Diets" and "diet culture" are dumb, if we're talking about stuff like cabbage soup, grapefruits, five bites, military, targeting specific body parts for fat loss, very low calories, "starvation mode", etc. That's all bullshit we're inundated with, and it's all garbage.
> 
> This six month thing, though? Also garbage. Good job, Chantal, for continuing to find the most bullshit of diet plans. Most people aren't generally hearing about plans like this, or grape fasts, or spooky ghost diets, but here you are! It's almost impressive!


Whereas most rational and intelligent people would look at something  sensible and sustainable like the Mediterranean diet, she seeks out this woo because these all promise a fast and relatively easy way to "fix" the damage that she has inflicted on her body for 30 plus years. All deathfats seem to think like this. It's like they cannot process the reality that they didn't just get fat overnight and therefore aren't going to get thin overnight. The cure is of course eating nutritionally wholesome foods in the right proportions and within the proper caloric requirements. But that is too much work, too much counting, and too much pressure. They also seem to believe that they are some how unique because other people, thin people, eat cake, rice, fast food etc...and they don't gain or gain anywhere near as much as they do. They can't fathom things like moderation, activity, balance, self control, and accountability. Life is so unfair and they are the victims in all of this. The victim mentality...but that is a whole 'nother tangent.


----------



## Beluga (Jun 10, 2019)

If that approach really worked, the alcohol-binging culture in the UK would have disappeared like 30 years ago...


----------



## Mangy Mutt (Jun 10, 2019)

Birthday Dickpunch said:


> "Diets" and "diet culture" are dumb, if we're talking about stuff like cabbage soup, grapefruits, five bites, military, targeting specific body parts for fat loss, very low calories, "starvation mode", etc. That's all bullshit we're inundated with, and it's all garbage.
> 
> This six month thing, though? Also garbage. Good job, Chantal, for continuing to find the most bullshit of diet plans. Most people aren't generally hearing about plans like this, or grape fasts, or spooky ghost diets, but here you are! It's almost impressive!



I'm not gonna pretend like I know every successful dieting program out there, but really at the end of it all, CICO is _the_ only diet. I can't fault people for trying low carb either (which can easily be incorporated into CICO) -- it's hard, but if you can keep it up it teaches you even more discipline, and it really does help curb appetite for longer periods of time to the point it becomes your normal routine appetite. Most other "diets" are useless as fuck and it's entertaining how fatties never realise this, instead opting to blame it on the diet and not themselves for being stupid and fake and gay.

Chantal, the queen of fake ass (with a fat ass).


----------



## solidus (Jun 10, 2019)

I thought the spirit medium diet couldn’t be topped. But this comes close I think. It is absolutely what she wants to hear, so of course it’s perfect for her.

Leaving aside here latest woo BS, it will be interesting to see how much bigger she appears after her week off. And if her face looks puffy you know she’s had a fast food binge.


----------



## A Owl (Jun 10, 2019)

Anyway, while we're waiting:






Aw, hi Alici... ooh.


----------



## Mr Foster (Jun 10, 2019)

Jabba never fails to find the most ridiculously magic pill bullshit to justify her insane eating.

But binging for 30 days to cure a binging problem? Amazing.

There are 3 year olds who would say that makes no sense, and then they would probably call her eggplant head.

Well at least she's consistently re.tarded.


----------



## Niggers are gay (Jun 10, 2019)

I really don't know what it says about men in general, that she has multiple suitors in bibi and peetz.  I can't imagine if the situation were reversed and chantal were Male, that she'd have two women in her life.  

I can't understand it on any level if I'm honest,  it's not like having an alternative sexual preference like being gay,  because at least if you're not gay,  you can appreciate how a member of the opposite sex is attractive. 

She doesn't look human,  she's just a mass of bizarre shaped flesh.  You might as well fill a bean bag with lard.

For me the real monsters are peetz and bibi.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 10, 2019)

Scrotey McFagnigga said:


> I really don't know what it says about men in general, that she has multiple suitors in bibi and peetz.  I can't imagine if the situation were reversed and chantal were Male, that she'd have two women in her life.
> 
> I can't understand it on any level if I'm honest,  it's not like having an alternative sexual preference like being gay,  because at least if you're not gay,  you can appreciate how a member of the opposite sex is attractive.
> 
> ...


Her obesity is one thing, but she has a very unfortunate personality. I can honestly fathom some people being attracted to the person rather than their container. No matter how bad the exterior is. However, her attitude, personality, and coping skills are just toxic. I think that would be the biggest obstacle in dealing with Chantal. She is genuinely unpleasant.


----------



## Mr Foster (Jun 10, 2019)

Scrotey McFagnigga said:


> I really don't know what it says about men in general, that she has multiple suitors in bibi and peetz.  I can't imagine if the situation were reversed and chantal were Male, that she'd have two women in her life.
> 
> I can't understand it on any level if I'm honest,  it's not like having an alternative sexual preference like being gay,  because at least if you're not gay,  you can appreciate how a member of the opposite sex is attractive.
> 
> ...



I honesty have no idea, I guess we should never underestimate the lower limits of human depravity. 

Maybe peetz is that painfully lonely. Which is really sad to consider. He seems like an ok dude, odd, but not bad.


----------



## Strine (Jun 10, 2019)

Scrotey McFagnigga said:


> I really don't know what it says about men in general, that she has multiple suitors in bibi and peetz.  I can't imagine if the situation were reversed and chantal were Male, that she'd have two women in her life.
> 
> I can't understand it on any level if I'm honest,  it's not like having an alternative sexual preference like being gay,  because at least if you're not gay,  you can appreciate how a member of the opposite sex is attractive.
> 
> ...


Bibi used her for a green card and Peetz is a zero-testosterone failure who, despite that, only dated Chantal after she made prolonged and severe romantic overtures. Then again, maybe they're both attracted to incontinent hambeasts. The male intellect is chronically conceptual and sex-driven, and thus fetishism exists, but even sadsack chubby chasers want big tits and pretty faces on their hamplanets; they don't want a titless red-faced snowman with a balding eggplant head who records her own farts and plays them back to herself. Actually, nevermind, I think Peetz is enough of a pathetic weirdo to get off on this shit; you know he looks at weird porn all day between SJW twitter chimpouts.


----------



## Who Now (Jun 10, 2019)

So, what do you think will be the grand return?
1. Hey guys hey. sparkly and positive, I'm not going to talk about my weight
2. I'm on the 'eat everything I want diet'. But haters are too  beneath me to understand it
3. Here's me standing on a road
4. Fuck it, let's go Arbys mukbang. I'm low on views coinage
5. I'm not going to address anything my loyal viewers may want to know. Here is my new lipstick though
6. I'm in a bad place guys. See my pink binge shirt?
7.  You're all a bunch of hadurs and I'm reporting ya'll to youtube


----------



## Pargon (Jun 10, 2019)

Who Now said:


> So, what do you think will be the grand return?
> 1. Hey guys hey. sparkly and positive, I'm not going to talk about my weight
> 2. I'm on the 'eat everything I want diet'. But haters are too  beneath me to understand it
> 3. Here's me standing on a road
> ...


8. None of the above, no video will go up today and we'll get more radio silence followed by another community page post sometime tomorrow which will be summarily deleted by day's end after some rando calls her a fat idiot.


----------



## Kukkamaaria (Jun 10, 2019)

Who Now said:


> So, what do you think will be the grand return?
> 1. Hey guys hey. sparkly and positive, I'm not going to talk about my weight
> 2. I'm on the 'eat everything I want diet'. But haters are too  beneath me to understand it
> 3. Here's me standing on a road
> ...



Everything above, within 24-48 hours. Just the order might slightly vary.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 10, 2019)

Strine said:


> I think Peetz is enough of a pathetic weirdo to get off on this shit; you know he looks at weird porn all day between SJW twitter chimpouts.



I think Peetz is more attracted to superheros in tights than women.  There are guys who give up all female contact whatsoever just to immerse themselves in comic books.

As Chantal herself elegantly put it in one of her livestreams, "Peetz and I will never be a couple again.  We don't want to bone each other"


----------



## Chihiro (Jun 10, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> I think Peetz is more attracted to superheros in tights than women.  There are guys who give up all female contact whatsoever just to immerse themselves in comic books.
> 
> As Chantal herself elegantly put it in one of her livestreams, "Peetz and I will never be a couple again.  We don't want to bone each other"


Well, Chantal and those guys have something in common then - just substitute "women" with "men", and "comics" to "Beef n cheddars"


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 10, 2019)

I like to think Peetz is hardcore SJW posting because he secretly wanks it to plastic bimbos on pornhub and he has weird guilt.


----------



## meepmapmop (Jun 10, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> So...diets are dumb so don't weigh yourself.  Eat candy because you are good!  You need to love yourself with passion!  People who say you should diet are dumb; don't listen to them.  Losing 10 pounds will require you to sacrifice 90% of your life (can I see the math on that?)  Healthy is not something you want to be; be grateful if you fuck up.
> 
> Well, I can certainly see why she thought this..._thing_ was worth following.  If anything matches her ultimate philosophy and ambitions, this is it.
> 
> Can we find one that tells people to take drugs and get wasted, and sobriety is bullshit?  If you love yourself with a passion, you should do a few lines of coke?  I am not seeing a big difference here...



Agree 100%. Why not care for yourself by not eating artery-clogging garbage that will shorten your lifespan? Why not go out for a hike or walk with a group of friends? Eating healthier and exercising regularly will not ruin your damn life, these people need to get a grip. There are worse things in life than having to saying "no" to the box of doughnuts in the staffroom...


----------



## Aldora (Jun 10, 2019)

So I have been going back over some of the recent Chantal videos(I guess I am a glutton for punishment) and the thing I took away from them(and correct me if I am wrong) is that one of the reasons that Chantal keeps going to the emergency room is because she is trying to get the dads attention and get him to call her and ask if she is ok.

Chantal is such a basic spoilt child, her mom paid her too much attention and her dad paid her none.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jun 10, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> I think Peetz is more attracted to superheros in tights than women.  There are guys who give up all female contact whatsoever just to immerse themselves in comic books.
> 
> As Chantal herself elegantly put it in one of her livestreams, "Peetz and I will never be a couple again.  We don't want to bone each other"



Well I for one don't believe Chimptal DOESN'T want to bone Peetz, unless it is because he is the wrong color. She is a nasty pig who sleeps with homeless people for food. She is trying to make us believe she wouldn't"bone" Peetz?
That is bullshit. He probably doesn't want to BONE her, and she doesn't want to be the only one "unwanted" so to say.


----------



## Chihiro (Jun 10, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> Well I for one don't believe Chimptal DOESN'T want to bone Peetz, unless it is because he is the wrong color. She is a nasty pig who sleeps with homeless people for food. She is trying to make us believe she wouldn't"bone" Peetz?
> That is bullshit. He probably doesn't want to BONE her, and she doesn't want to be the only one "unwanted" so to say.


hard agree here, chantal wants his white guilt beta dick.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 10, 2019)

Aldora said:


> So I have been going back over some of the recent Chantal videos(I guess I am a glutton for punishment) and the thing I took away from them(and correct me if I am wrong) is that one of the reasons that Chantal keeps going to the emergency room is because she is trying to get the dads attention and get him to call her and ask if she is ok.
> 
> Chantal is such a basic spoilt child, her mom paid her too much attention and her dad paid her none.



Is there any indication of that anywhere other than the one livestream where she was trying to prove she had trauma and a real disorder though? Her (lack of) father always seemed, to me, a convenient way to draw empathy and/or play the victim rather than having an actual detrimental effect on her life.


----------



## Aldora (Jun 10, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Is there any indication of that anywhere other than the one livestream where she was trying to prove she had trauma and a real disorder though? Her (lack of) father always seemed, to me, a convenient way to draw empathy and/or play the victim rather than having an actual detrimental effect on her life.


There have been a couple of times where Chantal has mentioned "a family member" who neglected her when she was growing up and that this person watches her channel but won't reach out to her even though she has talked about her suicidal thoughts and blood clots and so on.

One of the things I have realised with Chantal is that she doesn't do anything for nothing, meaning she is always after something and that something is usually attention and I believe that some of the attention that she wants is for daddy dearest. She already has her mother and grandmother dancing to her tune and considering how manipulative Chantal is, it must kill her having her dad ignore her.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jun 10, 2019)

So, what happened? I barely got to read the her triumphant return & apology & she deleted the community section again.
The little I saw predicted her temper would lead her to delete everything again & she proved them right.
God, what a mess she is.
I'm guessing she's at least 10 pounds fatter.
Gee, June is fun.


----------



## Testostrogen (Jun 10, 2019)

Is it bad that every time I go to skim one of her older videos I am horribly distracted by her disgusting raptor claw nails? She looks like one of those comical fat lady villains from a cartoon with those.
Also surprised at her being able to not upload for this long lol


----------



## Whatthefuck (Jun 10, 2019)

Testostrogen said:


> Is it bad that every time I go to skim one of her older videos I am horribly distracted by her disgusting raptor claw nails? She looks like one of those comical fat lady villains from a cartoon with those.
> Also surprised at her being able to not upload for this long lol


No, it's not bad, it's completely normal. Those claws are disgusting for multiple reasons the chief reasons being the whole wiping situation when she does her business and pairing that with sucking off her fingers when she's doing her already disgusting pig fests. They are horrible. I don't know why, if she must have a manicure, she doesn't opt for a sensible length that wouldn't be prone to getting fucking disgusting. Her lack of hygiene guarantees all sorts of nastiness under those talons and she insists on putting them right in her mouth because a napkin would take away even that little bit of sauce or food. Fucking glutton.


----------



## peppy (Jun 10, 2019)

Scrotey McFagnigga said:


> I really don't know what it says about men in general, that she has multiple suitors in bibi and peetz.  I can't imagine if the situation were reversed and chantal were Male, that she'd have two women in her life.
> 
> I can't understand it on any level if I'm honest,  it's not like having an alternative sexual preference like being gay,  because at least if you're not gay,  you can appreciate how a member of the opposite sex is attractive.
> 
> ...




really? you don't know what it says about men? 

men are filthy animals -- and the lonely depraved ones become something less than an animal, something akin to pond scum. Men will fuck anything if they're lonely and desperate enough, which MANY men are. I've seen men fuck downright r3eeetarded women just to get their dick wet. 

so with men pre-disposed to that; and then you have feminist-cucks like peetz and desperate immigrants like BiBi, well, it's relatively easy for a woman like Chantal to get a man. 

of course, as you say, a man in a similiar situation would be hard-pressed to find ANY woman. He'd have to be really lucky or really rich. 

im not sympathizing with fat fucks, im just saying, there's a huge difference between being a man and a woman, despite what feminists might want you to believe.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jun 10, 2019)

peppy said:


> really? you don't know what it says about men?
> 
> men are filthy animals -- and the lonely depraved ones become something less than an animal, something akin to pond scum. Men will fuck anything if they're lonely and desperate enough, which MANY men are. I've seen men fuck downright r3eeetarded women just to get their dick wet.
> 
> ...


Lol calm down


----------



## Strine (Jun 10, 2019)

peppy said:


> really? you don't know what it says about men?
> 
> men are filthy animals -- and the lonely depraved ones become something less than an animal, something akin to pond scum. Men will fuck anything if they're lonely and desperate enough, which MANY men are. I've seen men fuck downright r3eeetarded women just to get their dick wet.
> 
> ...


There are huge differences between men and women, but Peetz is not a man or adult in any functional sense, so specious condemnation of his entire sex is a bit unfair. Here's a sex difference evident in their relationship: male intellect is perverted by isolation and obsession into weird fetishes and fanaticism - Peetz the whale-fucking SJW - whereas female intellect becomes conceited and paranoid: our crazy hermit gorl Chantal.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jun 10, 2019)

Animal rights activist and regular sanctuary farm volunteer Chintel wasn't aware some breeds of chickens lay colorful eggs. 




Also, "friend". She bought these from someone on the side of the road.


----------



## meowmix (Jun 10, 2019)

She will eat in a house, she will eat with a mouse, she will eat in a box, she will eat with a fox; she will eat here or there, she will eat anywhere.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jun 10, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Animal rights activist and regular sanctuary farm volunteer Chintel wasn't aware some breeds of chickens lay colorful eggs.
> View attachment 794722
> Also, "friend". She bought these from someone on the side of the road.


What is our animal rights activist doing on IG? She's supposed to be uploading a lie, I mean video about her eating disorder diagnosis & telling everyone how her 'treatments' are going.
If she's out getting eggs from a 'friend' (and I agree, she bought them at a stand, plastic bag to take them home included) this means she's driving around & getting fast food meals along the way.
Well, it's Chantal we're talking about, so food comes before you-tube. Besides, she's pretty pissed at the last batch of comments from her now deleted community section, so she may skip her triumphant return after all.
No matter. The camera will tell us how she's doing. I predict -she's fatter. Anyone else care to guess?


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jun 10, 2019)

Poor thing! She exhausted herself shopping for tons of food that will rot in the fridge while she cruises around in the bingemobile. It looks like she sweated her spray on hair right off


----------



## sweetie_squad_4_lyfe (Jun 10, 2019)

Mangy Mutt said:


> I'm not gonna pretend like I know every successful dieting program out there, but really at the end of it all, CICO is _the_ only diet. I can't fault people for trying low carb either (which can easily be incorporated into CICO) -- it's hard, but if you can keep it up it teaches you even more discipline, and it really does help curb appetite for longer periods of time to the point it becomes your normal routine appetite. Most other "diets" are useless as fuck and it's entertaining how fatties never realise this, instead opting to blame it on the diet and not themselves for being stupid and fake and gay.
> 
> Chantal, the queen of fake ass (with a fat ass).


yeah they bitch about cico not working cus they tried it once but the thing is theres a MILLION different ways to reduce calories. you can do it slowly and gradually, and when you eat more nutritious food you can have a larger quantity for less calories. you just whittle away at your junk food intake and replace it with healthy foods. it might be a struggle to find healthy foods you like at first but theres soooo many recipes online that it just takes some trial and error. it might be tough to learn about nutrition and calories etc at first but that knowledge will last you THE REST OF YOUR LIFE. so its hella worth it. its crazy these fats are denying themselves the opportunity to not feel like shit due to the 300+ extra pounds on their bodies just cus they want to continue eating AN ENTIRE FUCKING PIZZA IN ONE SITTING WTF


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 10, 2019)

I got curious about that six months of insanity thing, so read the pages. 

First, the writer never identifies herself. Not stupid but unusual when trying to get across an idea like this. Under the About section she starts with how unqualified she is to comment on this topic, then just a little story about being a Fat,  interestingly, it doesn’t say she is not one today., at some point she mentions her hips and thighs and “a waist that comes and goes.” ??  Lots of stock photos but no personal ones. Also, a visit to Whois shows all is hidden using domains by proxy. 

She read a 1946 pamphlet about how relief workers can help populations left starving after war or famine and seems to have applied it to fatties. An experiment was done in which 33 normal men were put on a starvation diet for 3 months to see what became important to them, so relief workers would know how to help, and somehow seems to relate this to fats who have overeaten their entire lives. 

I guess I’d hide too if I was that stupid. 

But I don’t see much else.  Just the dumb ideas that were mentioned here, that you should eat whatever and whenever you want for six months so your brain knows it’s not starving, which will reset it   She answered questions from Fats who don’t want to diet with supportive yet woo-filled answers.   I searched titles for this diet and I don’t see a book to be sold, yet anyway. Nobody is talking about it, the top few search responses are her own site then us Kiwis discussing it. The domain has been owned by her since 2016 so if she’s trying to get attention to eventually sell a book, she’s doing a horrible job. 

Her insta is boring and she only has 800 followers. Nothing monetized there either. 

I think she’s just an obeast who came up with a plan that fails-the sole purpose seems to encourage people to eat without guilt. She probably could have monetized it as there seem to be plenty of landwhales looking for an out.


----------



## PatTraverse (Jun 10, 2019)

Testostrogen said:


> Is it bad that every time I go to skim one of her older videos I am horribly distracted by her disgusting raptor claw nails? She looks like one of those comical fat lady villains from a cartoon with those.
> Also surprised at her being able to not upload for this long lol







That comment just reminded me of Aunt Figg from the terrible Tom & Jerry movie. A greedy woman with a vile personnality just like Chantal.


----------



## Roman Bread (Jun 10, 2019)

I really enjoy eating , but I need to be eating in an eating place eg couch, dining table. So many of these fast food reviewers kill it by eating in their car where they're exposed to public gaze and make the car smell like shit. And ye gods Chantel is fat, she can't enjoy what she's eating while squashed up and hogtied into the drivers seat. 
I ate a kit kat on a long drive recently and I didn't enjoy it, I should of just pulled over at a gas station and order a coffee and have the two together then back on the road.
Take the meal home and enjoy it around the dinning table freely and unconstrained. Any morsels she drops can be picked and saved for later or consumed on the spot.
All this car eating has got to stop!!


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 10, 2019)

meowmix said:


> She will eat in a house, she will eat with a mouse, she will eat in a box, she will eat with a fox; she will eat here or there, she will eat anywhere.


That's from one of Dr. Seuss' lesser known works, " Oh, The Places You'll Go.....To Binge In Your Car !".  Or was it his unfinished manuscript for "Ms. Sarault can Moo! Can you?".


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 10, 2019)

peppy said:


> really? you don't know what it says about men?
> 
> men are filthy animals -- and the lonely depraved ones become something less than an animal, something akin to pond scum. Men will fuck anything if they're lonely and desperate enough, which MANY men are. I've seen men fuck downright r3eeetarded women just to get their dick wet.
> 
> ...


And yet somehow out of both the men she has available now, neither one wants to fuck her. Incredible. Anyway I don’t think feminists have ever denied that men are desperate for sex. I think they just want men to stop trying to get it by force.



Queen of Moderation said:


> That's from one of Dr. Seuss' lesser known works, " Oh, The Places You'll Go.....To Binge In Your Car !".  Or was it his unfinished manuscript for "Ms. Sarault can Moo! Can you?".


One fish
Two fish
Red fish
I ate this


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 10, 2019)

Diets are only "dumb" if you're a healthy weight. If you're obese, especially morbidly obese, you have to restrict and count calories otherwise you are not going to lose weight. You will not reach a healthy BMI.

People used to know this. They didn't challenge it because they understood that no one is immune to the laws of physics (thermodynamics). I don't know how or when people, especially women got brainwashed into thinking it isn't true or isn't HuLtHy.

The only people who should be saying "diets r dumb" are those who don't need to be on a diet in the first place.


----------



## Chihiro (Jun 10, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Diets are only "dumb" if you're a healthy weight. If you're obese, especially morbidly obese, you have to restrict and count calories otherwise you are not going to lose weight. You will not reach a healthy BMI.
> 
> People used to know this. They didn't challenge it because they understood that no one is immune to the laws of physics (thermodynamics). I don't know or when people, especially women got brainwashed into thinking it isn't true or isn't HuLtHy.
> 
> The only people who should be saying "diets r dumb" are those who don't need to be on a diet in the first place.


You could however argue that any of those fad diets are dumb, to an extent all "diets" are, if you say that you are dieting you're implying that eventually you will stop for good. The difference is, is while dieting is rather stupid, changing your lifestyle to be more healthy permanently isn't. I think that's the first hurdle a lot of people need to get past when wanting to lose weight. That you're not dieting, you're changing your life, once you get that to truly click in your head it becomes much easier.


We just all know better when it comes to Chintal. She claims that light has come on several times, but it never has, that or it short circuits as soon as she drives past an Arbys.


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 10, 2019)

But you don't need to eat "healthy" to lose weight. You just need to eat _less_. And once you reach your goal weight, you could continue eating unhealthy if you wanted to and as long as you didn't go over your daily calorie needs regularly,  you wouldn't get fat again.

Needless to say it is _healthier_ to eat _healthy_ foods but
a) it's ONLY healthy IF you don't go over your calories on a regular basis and
b) the implication of "diets r dumb" is that counting and restricting calories is something bad you shouldn't ever do.

I don't believe that overeating (or "binge" eating as fatties like to call it nowadays even when they do NOT have an eating disorder) is some habit that's terribly difficult to break like drug addiction. You don't need months of rehab to get a ton of practice, you don't need a "lifestyle change" to stop overeating. Be aware of how many calories you're eating (hint: you learn to do this BY DIETING and now there are apps that do all the goddamn work!)  and if you know it's too much food, act like a fucking adult and don't take another bite.

"Lifestyle change" is just a feel-good term fatties made up because the word "diet" triggers them. Just like they made up "weight loss journey" because "journey" accounts for them failing over and over and that's fine because hey journeys have twists and turns and ups and downs so don't you dare call my not losing weight a "failure". It's like fat people appropriated therapeutic tools and concepts (e.g. "triggers") that are used for actual eating disordered people. You see it with Amberlynn and Chantal a lot. Both have literally said "restriction makes me binge" "calorie counting is a trigger, I'll binge" give me a fucking break you are not anorexic or bulimic or even BED. You. are. just. FAT.


----------



## Strine (Jun 10, 2019)

She refollowed a bunch of keto accounts, after following and then unfollowing them during a customary two-day-long "I'm quitting the internet forever" chimpout a few weeks ago (she'd already gotten over the idea of keto before she came back). There may be some keto bullshit in the future, maybe after the meltdown when she discovers bingeing doesn't cause weight loss. 

On the plus side, the "binge for a month" diet will be the first diet she'll ever have stuck to.


----------



## Mr Foster (Jun 10, 2019)

peppy said:


> really? you don't know what it says about men?
> 
> men are filthy animals -- and the lonely depraved ones become something less than an animal, something akin to pond scum. Men will fuck anything if they're lonely and desperate enough, which MANY men are. I've seen men fuck downright r3eeetarded women just to get their dick wet.
> 
> ...



So who hurt you?

And what was his name?


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 10, 2019)

Mr Foster said:


> So who hurt you?
> 
> And what was his name?


*sobs and points a shaking finger at the local Starbucks barista who never remembers his name*

“T-that one!! S-she denied knowing anything about the sexual economyyyy!!”

Just kidding, it actually was a man. Named Chad.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jun 10, 2019)

Roman Bread said:


> I really enjoy eating , but I need to be eating in an eating place eg couch, dining table. So many of these fast food reviewers kill it by eating in their car where they're exposed to public gaze and make the car smell like shit. And ye gods Chantel is fat, she can't enjoy what she's eating while squashed up and hogtied into the drivers seat.
> I ate a kit kat on a long drive recently and I didn't enjoy it, I should of just pulled over at a gas station and order a coffee and have the two together then back on the road.
> Take the meal home and enjoy it around the dinning table freely and unconstrained. Any morsels she drops can be picked and saved for later or consumed on the spot.
> All this car eating has got to stop!!


Are you fucking new?


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 10, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> Are you fucking new?


I think you know the answer.

Hello new friend. We try not to powerlevel here, revealing private info about ourselves. But we also frown on just sharing info like this and try to focus just on what the cow is doing, not what we do. A good rule is to avoid sentences that begin with “I” unless they’re things like “I hope this idiot gets fatter.”
Hope that helps, welcome to the farms. Don’t stress the idiot stickers on posts too much, just be a cool dude.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Jun 10, 2019)

She's 



live!


----------



## e-gf (Jun 10, 2019)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> She's
> 
> 
> 
> live!


She looks insane, she's already saying she's going to delete her videos/channel and go back to a regular job she's had before that stressed her out.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Jun 10, 2019)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> She's
> 
> 
> 
> live!


Someone had a fast food binge tonight


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Jun 10, 2019)

e-gf said:


> She looks insane, she's already saying she's going to delete her videos/channel and go back to a regular job she's had before that stressed her out.


I knew her fresh egg post was going to cause a chimp out.  I saw a comment  from one of her Vegan idols telling her how awful eggs are and I knew it would set her off.  She’s crazy.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 10, 2019)

She just said that she's glad she didn't buy one of Fat Amy's tumblers.

Apparently she's mad that some woman made a reaction video about her, and that Fat Amy supported the woman.

She claims she's in cognitive behavioral therapy now, and that we've never seen a real binge of hers. Also claims she's on a "new program".

Holy shit. She just said that her homework is to eat three meals a day, and that that is so weird for her because she usually only eats one meal or fasts .........

She's saying she's going to go back to work because an old boss keeps reaching out to her. Call center, I guess. She won't fit in the seats.

"Oh, did people give me money? I'm gonna need it."


----------



## RemoveKebab (Jun 10, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> She's saying she's going to go back to work because an old boss keeps reaching out to her. Call center, I guess. She won't fit in the seats.


Does her old boss know she is a 400lb hamplanet?

I actually support the idea of her going back to the call center and keeping her channel. The livestream rants about the mouth breathers she has to call would be gold dust.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jun 10, 2019)

Geesh, it's night time.  Raining.  She's driving and ranting and half watching the live chat.  If she gets into a car accident she'll be wedged.  And she's going to a drive thru to get a drink, 'probably something full of sugar which I'm not supposed to have".  She's at Burger King.... cherry slushie, large. Many people in the live chat are disappointed.... LOL what did they expect?!


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 10, 2019)

She's at the drive-thru:


----------



## nothingtoseehere (Jun 10, 2019)

She just can't do it, she just can't be a YouTuber.
She's not strong enough to deal with the stupid videos about her.
She's sorry but people who are MOTHERS making bullying videos. "Most of the people who bully me are mothers."
I don't need to "show up for work every day"
Perpetuating this narrative they've made up about me.
When I start going vegan, I go vegan for a while, and then I binge, because I have an eating disorder.
I'm a human being and I don't have to put up with that crap.
I'm just going for a night drive.
Not going to be coming back after this, not for a while.
I have an employer who periodically reaches out to me and asks if I want to go back to work. It was a pretty stressful job, its still not nearly as stressful as dealing with all this extra noise and negativity.
I might just go back to work and delete all my videos. I know you don't believe me.
Even watching YouTube videos depresses me, its all drama, its all bullshit and eww really gross.
I've just had enough, seriously.

Lots of and, ugh, anyways


I'm on a program and I'm not fucking it up because of my emotions.
I'm doing really well and I don't want to fuck it up.
People are waiting like vultures for me to fuck up.
Make fun of my hands for having rolls, and you're a mother of two.
Amy if you have the nerve to piss her off, where do you get off on that bullying and fat shaming, honestly? Glad I didn't buy one of your ugly tumblers.
I wanted to tell you guys about the program I'm in
I saw a reaction video which was funny, but the comments are so disgusting. I'm a human being, nobody deserves to be ripped down.

UGHHHH

My mukbangs were not binges. THey were a meal. When I binge eat in private at 3 o'clock in the morning, I eat a whole fucking block of cheese, two bags of chips, cookies... Bibi was like 'where's my Oreos?'

I'm sick of the whole scene. I don't think you get it. I'm in cognitive behavioural therapy, OK. I have to reprogram my whole brain, I've realised. My homework for therapy and nutritional counselling is to eat 3 meals a day. For that's really fucking weird. Its been so long since I've eaten 3 meals in a day. I either eat everything in sight or don't eat at all, going on a fast. A warped mentality with food.

I don't want to do this at home where there are happy people, normal people.

I'm going to go back to fucking work. Its such a different life. Its not an easy job if you've never done it, its stressful with a learning curve. For now, it might be healthier for me to go back to that job than keep trying YouTube and failing because I just can't take it. Its just saturated with hate and negativity.

Get some good content after this last video, lol. It's so annoying, they're like vultures.

:powerlevel: I'm bored of typing now, lol


----------



## IB 262 (Jun 10, 2019)

Still watching live as she hits a drive thru...keep hating on Youtube for your "binges" chatal...you are ridiculous


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Jun 10, 2019)

letericajones said:


> The channel she’s referring to is “The YouTube Underground” who goes IN on Chantal yet seemed to form a bond with Amy. This must have Chantal seething with rage! Side note, why does every morbidly obese person claim to eat only one meal a day?


They also claim to never be hungry and hate sweets too. I rolled my eyes with her “it’s new for me to eat 3 meals a day “. You’re 400 pds!!!!  You eat more than 3 meals a day !!!!


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jun 10, 2019)

The stream keeps buffering and she was just ranting how her life and struggles are considered as "entertainment".  Yet she categorizes her channel as "Entertainment".... also, red lighting may be great in strip bars but not in drive throughs.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Jun 10, 2019)

- "Most of the people bullying me are _mothers_." And? You want the fathers to come after you, too?
- She says a previous employer has reached out to her. No one in their right mind would hire Chantal for so, so many reasons.
- Says a mother of two (Amy  The YouTube Underground) fat shamed her by pointing out how her hands have fat rolls. Gorl, you hands do have fat rolls.
- "I'm being a total bitch, and I don't care. Every channel I go on people are being nasty." Well that's your fault, Chintal. You could watch something pleasant, or educational, but nah.
- Says that people use pig emojis when people talk about her. I've personally never seen that, although I don't doubt it. She still thinks people hate her because she's fat, and not because she's a lying manipulative disgusting vindictive psychopath.
- She just listed off a whole lot of junk food that she ate, including Bibi's Oreos apparently.
- She thinks that other YouTubers (Amy) are/were her friends.
- She says eating three meals a day is really weird for her. We know, gorl.
- "I'm going back to fucking work." Sure, Jan.
- Some re.tard just gave her $20USD.
- "I can't put up with the type of environment" Yeah people who lie all the time usually get upset about everything.
- She speaks of her old job as if she was a good and respectful employee who wasn't fired.
- Karatejoe showed up. I think there's four mods total.
- Asking her viewers what she should get at the drive thru.
- Active baby voice: "Cherry slushie... large"
- Karatejoe: "FUCK ALL YOU TROLLS"
- Mod FitAngie is policing the chat while she's at work. All of the mods must be cows themselves.
- Mod Sara Jane's Journey: "I'm proud of you for getting a drink" Bitch, what? She's getting a huge cup of liquid sugar. Why be proud of that?
- "I don't want to talk about this shit at the house." Gee, I wonder why?
- "I'm not gonna drink the whole thing." Yes you are. If you weren't then why did you get a large?
- Karatejoe is sperging about Trisha Paytas being a stripper.
- Pink Fairy is in the chat.

She said she'd be back, but I'm dropping out.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 10, 2019)

Tammy Slaton or Chantal Marie?


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Jun 10, 2019)

Poor Chantal.  She wants to go “stress eat”!!   She wouldn’t be so big if you people would stop bullying her!!  & according to Chantal most of you are MOTHERS!!  How dare you!!  

Does it make anyone else super nervous when she is driving??  She can’t turn her body to look out the windows. God forbid if her car has a blind spot. She’s going to end up killing someone driving at all hours of the night in the rain for food.


----------



## IB 262 (Jun 10, 2019)

Look you HATERS someone keeps contacting her bout a job they NEED her to do. Keep it up and she will be gone....she is over the YT shit !!!

Lets go...live is back up, she had to buy extra data,lol


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 10, 2019)

“I’m doing really well on my diet,” she says as she enters the drive-thru.


----------



## roachrypt (Jun 10, 2019)

BhertMern said:


> - "Most of the people bullying me are _mothers_." And? You want the fathers to come after you, too?
> - She says a previous employer has reached out to her. No one in their right mind would hire Chantal for so, so many reasons.
> - Says a mother of two (Amy) fat shamed her by pointing out how her hands have fat rolls. Gorl, you hands do have fat rolls.
> - "I'm being a total bitch, and I don't care. Every channel I go on people are being nasty." Well that's your fault, Chintal. You could watch something pleasant, or educational, but nah.
> ...



Bless you and anybody else that has the strength to write these summaries. 
Y'all the real MVPs.


----------



## IB 262 (Jun 10, 2019)

She says she is going to quit youtube and stick to instagram


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jun 10, 2019)

Someone needs to archive one or both of these streams because she's going to walk most, or more likely, all of this stuff back.


----------



## Viridian (Jun 10, 2019)

As expected, she's looking fatter than ever. Her second chin has not only swallowed her neck, but now has smothered the corners of her jaw and droops below her ears as well.








Does anyone buy her lie about being on a "program"? I certainly don't, especially since she's back to lying about being diagnosed with an eating disorder where previously she had to admit she wasn't.


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Jun 10, 2019)

Who are these dumbasses who believe that she’s actually going to leave YouTube. Sending her superchats & begging her not to leave. She’s not going to leave YouTube. The dumbasses watching her stream right now are the only people who make Chantal feel special. No way she’s leaving. They’re begging her not to delete her videos.  I can’t watch anymore. Chantal isn’t making me “mad on the internet”, but her ass kissing fans certainly are!!!


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 10, 2019)

Viridian said:


> As expected, she's looking fatter than ever. Her second chin has not only swallowed her neck, but now has smothered the corners of her jaw and droops below her ears as well.
> 
> View attachment 795123


It also ate her seatbelt.


----------



## Ellana (Jun 10, 2019)

First half without chat.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Testostrogen (Jun 11, 2019)

letericajones said:


> Side note, why does every morbidly obese person claim to eat only one meal a day?


To be fair, it's probably because they really do consciously prepare or order one big-ass meal a day, eat until they're full, and then eat a bunch of other shit the rest of the day but don't register it as meals since they do it continuously (ex. eating potato chips while watching TV)


----------



## Chihiro (Jun 11, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> She didn't get 'assigned' anything. She ate herself to 400 pounds, she chose to have a horrible, abusive personality, and she chose to drive her life into the ground in the pursuit of being lazy and gluttonous. It's not like she has cancer or was in a terrible accident or grew up under any kind of oppression or strife. Her life is a nightmare because that's apparently what she wanted.
> 
> View attachment 795448


she wasn't assigned the mountain, she became the mountain.


----------



## Ellana (Jun 11, 2019)

I fought the good fight, but I inevitably fell asleep during her second live stream. When I woke up maybe 15-20 minutes later the video was deleted. 

Hopefully someone was able to grab it. This thread had more archivers.
If she returns to YouTube () I'm switching to screen recording her streams.

First half of the stream is here for what it's worth.


----------



## RG 448 (Jun 11, 2019)

peppy said:


> I've seen men fuck downright r3eeetarded women just to get their dick wet.


And you just watched it happen?  Why didn’t you stop them?  That’s abuse.


----------



## fatfuck (Jun 11, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Not sure why all the drama. If she wants to leave you-tube, then leave.
> No need to complain endlessly & blame everyone else because you're over 400 pounds.
> Just go Chantal. All your little supporters will forget about you & find someone else to follow.
> And a side note, man, she is massive. I mean, yikes massive. IRL she must be something to see.
> Thanks for saving the stream.



she really thinks it will be a huge blow to the community if she decides to leave. she thinks so high of herself that it's unbelievable. 

sure she will be missed. but not for the reasons she thinks. she won't be forgotten because she will serve as an example. she's the biggest failure on youtube and to top it off she has the worst personality. she should be proud of that.

she has like 3 idiotic enablers who are fat themselves and everyone else is just along for the ride to see what disaster happens next. here and there she gets some new blood who always goes "why does she get so much hate?" and then soon finds out. but to chantal these people are the same few haters who apparently keep creating accounts.

no matter what she says you can see her real personality in these videos. she immediately attacked with "you are obese yourself" followed by "glad i didn't buy your dumb stuff". like i said, she can't take criticism and will attack anyone, even if all you are saying is truth or things that she said.

and please chantal stop saying you will delete your videos. stop saying you have problems and need help because nobody can help you on youtube. stop lying and then backtracking. just fucking do it already or shut the fuck up about it. or should i say in your own words, "just own it".


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jun 11, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> She has already failed at it.
> 
> That cherry sugar bomb is obviously not on her recovery menu.
> 
> ...



I noticed this pattern last night in her most recent live streams.  They're usually about 11:00 PM EST and usually for something sugary, be it the DQ ice cream treats, last night the slushie.  The woman is already on a sort of sugar spike routine so her body can adjust like other people to a certain routine with food.  Her's is just shit.  I also can't help but wonder if that's also in coordination with the Sister/Lover going to bed by then and when Bibi works night shifts so she can escape to just gorge herself...

I also can't help the livestreams last night were pretty predictable in the regards her binge rant eating is tied into YouTube so what does she do? She reacts - on YouTube. She keeps feeding not only the trolls, but she keeps feeding into it emotionally and then well, eating herself further into her own binge cycles. 

I want to call this over reactive reactions that are not reaction videos of her at off hours being pissed at the world for internet being the internet a "Chantrum". 

It's as if she can't control herself internally and so she tries to control the externals such as people who make reaction videos or make satires/parodies or other montage videos.  And they're only increasing the more she keeps up this disabling/deleting/binge eating/dieting/dramatic poor me I have an ED shit.

I also had to laugh about her with the Sister/Lover.  She admitted it was weird to have a third person in the house but she's "like family".  Bitch.. she IS family...  and how she said that Sister/Lover and Bibi are very positive minded people.  Then there's her.  If you're in a home environment of positive people why the fuck lurk into the bowels of the internet which is notoriously not always the kindest place, especially YouTube.



Captain Ahab said:


> What Chantal doesn’t understand is that the “hate” will not go away if she leaves youtube. She’ll be laughed at and talked about at her real-world job, too. People will judge everything she eats, her shopping cart, her clothing choices. Wherever she goes, she’ll be the super fat girl. Kids will stare at her walking down the street.
> 
> And even if she loses all the weight, she’ll still be then weird girl, the office nutjob, the cat lady...
> 
> You can’t run away from this, Chantal.



What I'm giggling about is that in her Community comment she said (and I uploaded in a previous post) that she cannot take an extended leave from YouTube is her job. Now suddenly she has some sort of a possible standing job offer. Her early videos indicated clearly (in another "I lied") video in 2017 is she got a lateral transfer to a filling a position of an Assistant type role that was there for 35 years and the executive had a hard time adjusting to Chantal. What did Chantal do? She didn't give a fuck and stopped going and taking excessive absences until they let her go. She at first said it was a contract job that expired.

Nonetheless I think if she gets a regular job that it may be because she'll be regimented to a half or one hour lunch. Then her ordeal will be "but I think about nothing but food". Yea, there's solutions to that -it's called meal prepping. Even if she uses the whole "Six months to Sanity" bullshit, she can make a meal prep for whatever she wants. 

And yes, I think it's amazing someone at her age who pretty much has been around the internet much of her teen and adult life - that she has no idea that shes' pretty much put it out there. What's on the internet stays on the internet. Comments are not always kind and she seemed shocked when Peetz told her in one of the recent car mukbangs that YouTube is notorious for being the heaven of shit comments. 

How does she come out of this? I have no idea. I don't think she can. She knows that people have saved her videos. People aren't going to remove their parody or reaction videos. She's not going to have a good time if prospective employers google her. As she does with the binges, she's only seeing how to deal with the moment and the compulsive of "I want to do this NOW" and not thinking 3, 4, 5 steps ahead. Now it's two almost three years of "so explain to me why you left your last job and the why it is after a period of self employment we should consider you as the best candidate for this position".  

I also watched a video from EmmyinJapan - a selfmade YouTuber and she did a review of the new McD's menu items that feature McD's items from other countries. It was well done, she knew what was in each item before she showed the components, then described the flavors in a very detailed way that you could really get an idea of the flavors, textures as she does in a very great way. ... in other words, she puts a lot of work into her videos as to the content she's goign to describe. She edits well, the lighting is nice and the car is larger than she is.

I think a best comparison was Chantal's "country poutine" attempt versus Emmy's "international McD's item review" and it's clear that Chantal is never going to develop into a channel with any substantial content. She's not aware enough to realize professionals make shit look easy because they're....professionals. 

Also, let's not forget:

C H A N T A L
D R I N K S
*G R A V Y*
_"like it's juice."_


----------



## Queen Kimberly (Jun 11, 2019)

Did anyone archive the livestream?


----------



## Botched Tit Job (Jun 11, 2019)

Our gorl is so predictable. I saw the posted live stream and knew it would be deleted by the time I woke up, so I grabbed myself a copy to watch today. Sure enough...



Queen Kimberly said:


> Did anyone archive the livestream?


Someone posted it a few pages ago


----------



## weaselhat (Jun 11, 2019)

Chantal reminds me a relative who is a drug addict train wreck.  Even if he isn't strung out due to lack of funds, he has the mentality of its everyone else's fault. Look at what other people have made me do.    I can't work for "reasons'   And then calls the  relatives who are the enablers for money.  I had to peace out a long while ago, when it became evident to me the asshole wasn't going to change and enjoyed rolling in his own misery.  
 Noone makes him stick a needle in his arm and noone crams food in Chantal's face.  Both of these losers have many things in common.  They don't want to change.  Noone can stand them for any period of time and they have enablers. and both of them will die being the miserable shitheads they are and the world will be a much better place.


----------



## simulated goat (Jun 11, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> I hope the live chat stays, she and Amy's Life Journey are having at it.
> 
> And this gold:
> 
> Acorn DeeNo she's not drinking gravy ffs shes drinking a slurpee or slushee



The gravy and the slushee have nearly the same amount of calories. The only difference is if you wan a heaping side of sugar or sodium with that refreshing 150-200 cal quaff.



Lunachu said:


> Who thinks if she found a dead chick in one of those eggs she would still eat it? I do.



Kinda OT, but I knew a guy who cooked at a kinda 'woke' resaurant. The owner attempted to save money and score woke points by using her farm eggs. This ended abruptly one morning when the cooks cracked an egg and a full sized dead chick oozed out into the pan.

I think chantal wouldn't even bother to edit it out of the video.


----------



## WY 434 (Jun 11, 2019)

"Stop making stuff up about me, stop spreading lies!" ~ Chantal Marie


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jun 11, 2019)

simulated goat said:


> Kinda OT, but I knew a guy who cooked at a kinda 'woke' resaurant. The owner attempted to save money and score woke points by using her farm eggs. This ended abruptly one morning when the cooks cracked an egg and a full sized dead chick oozed out into the pan.
> 
> I think chantal wouldn't even bother to edit it out of the video.



Should have made the special of the day "balut".


----------



## whiskey-mum (Jun 11, 2019)

Am I the only one who thought of this when they saw the red live stream screenshot?




Also regarding the grossout humour, I think @Dog Prom 3D said it best:



Dog Prom 3D said:


> Female raunch culture started dying out in the mid-oughts but before then there was something interesting in women who would talk about shitting, gross stuff happening during sex, or how much they could eat before they shit themselves.  When Chantal was a teen, raunch culture was at its peak so she came of age during a time when it was still new(ish) for women to talk about gross stuff and be praised for it in certain social strata.  So that's why she does this - she thinks men respond positively to women talking about their dingleberries during doggy-style because it makes them approachable and funny.
> 
> But she's missed the boat on two counts.  First, raunch culture is not new or refreshing anymore.  People got it out of their systems during the early days of the Internet and for the most part raunch died when ran-dumb humor got it's heyday.  And now that ran-dumb is dead, it's all the more dated a way to behave.  It will come back around eventually - these things are cyclical - but it's not back around now and no one really can make a positive name for themselves by being gross.  All the gross YouTubers get mocked at some time or another.
> 
> ...


----------



## wetcarpet (Jun 11, 2019)

peppy said:


> really? you don't know what it says about men?
> 
> men are filthy animals -- and the lonely depraved ones become something less than an animal, something akin to pond scum. Men will fuck anything if they're lonely and desperate enough, which MANY men are. I've seen men fuck downright r3eeetarded women just to get their dick wet.
> 
> ...


Found the NiceGirl™


----------



## The hash slinging slasher (Jun 11, 2019)

This bitch needs to really learn how practice what she preaches. 

If you don’t like the videos being made about you Chantal then simply don’t watch it. 

I thought she didn’t watch people that you didn’t like? Or does that rule only apply to us bullies?


----------



## Anna230760 (Jun 11, 2019)

The only part I happened to catch of her live was her spewing how we're all sick because we're making fun of mental illness and food addiction, and that makes us such sick people. Meanwhile she's the one exploiting herself and profiting off of her "mental illness and food addiction."  Yet, we're the sick ones. Never change Chantal, always the victim.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jun 11, 2019)

Listen Chimptal you fat 
Although I am quite pleased we finally got the chimp out we all knew was coming; I am still in awe to this day at how unbelievably stupid you are.
In the REAL WORLD, adults simply do not watch/read/do things they do not like, or more specifically; cause them so much  "stress".  
They don't cry and chimp out all over the internet to try to enforce some kind of  "haydur control" to prevent people from doing things they don't like.
The solution you keep chasing your curly tail about is as simple as

Don't like it?  Don't watch
Not happy with the way you look/feel?  Do something about it. 
Think the world is cupcakes and rainbows and things should always be fair?   Grow the fuck up.

There you go.  The advice you need; FOR FREE.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 11, 2019)

I wonder if Cuntal's former "employer" is some feeder who offered her Arby's coin to eat on Skype. If not, and it really is someone who desperately needs an English as a 1st language office worker with rudimentary skills, and she accepts, I'd give it less than a week. She won't fit on an office chair. She will complain her ass, knees, cysts, uvula, etc..hurts and will go full ham with any stress or conflict. I also don't buy that there is any actual program. rather it's some internet woo. It's her usual attempt at deflection and trying to placate the haydurs. To attempt to shame them and paint herself as the victim. I fully believe that she will be mukbanging by the weekend. Some 2 hr midnight jaunt to get some fast food, because that is totally what everyone does.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Jun 11, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> Listen Chimptal you fat
> Although I am quite pleased we finally got the chimp out we all knew was coming; I am still in awe to this day at how unbelievably stupid you are.
> In the REAL WORLD, adults simply do not watch/read/do things they do not like, or more specifically; cause them so much  "stress".
> They don't cry and chimp out all over the internet to try to enforce some kind of  "haydur control" to prevent people from doing things they don't like.
> ...


It does amaze me how she never learned basic life skills. What I mean by that is for most of us middle school sucked. 12 year olds are little bastards plain and simple, but I think there's a random natural design to that. I think it teaches us to toughen up and how to cope. It's not until much later we figure out that literally every single one of us felt the same way and that's why we weren't the nicest to each other. Most adults learn from that experience and apply it to their life. For instance, her paranoid side eye tells me that she thinks that EVERYONE is looking at her and judging her and that's in her everyday real life. In fact, most folks probably don't even notice her because, again, as adults we tend to mind our own business IRL. Her skin is so thin that she transfers that over to randos on the internet and she can't make the connection that she's making herself a bigger clown by acknowledging these things. 

Of course, she wouldn't be a cow if she had any level of maturity so I suppose I should be grateful for the amusement.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 11, 2019)

simulated goat said:


> The gravy and the slushee have nearly the same amount of calories. The only difference is if you wan a heaping side of sugar or sodium with that refreshing 150-200 cal quaff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They must have had a sloppy source or should have been checking the eggs themselves. Simply holding a flashlight up to the eggs in a dark room will let you see if there is an undesirable surprise inside.  (You also check eggs by putting them in bowl of water - if any float it’s a bad egg.) 

It’s common sense to do this if you buy farm eggs  and for some reason the farm doesn’t bother with a $10 egg light checker.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Jun 11, 2019)

Botched Tit Job said:


> Our gorl is so predictable. I saw the posted live stream and knew it would be deleted by the time I woke up, so I grabbed myself a copy to watch today. Sure enough...
> 
> 
> Someone posted it a few pages ago


That was only the first part of the stream. We still need the entire stream if possible.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Jun 11, 2019)

Queen Kimberly said:


> Did anyone archive the livestream?


There's this, but it's only the first half. Hopefully someone was able to get the rest. 


Ellana said:


> First half without chat.
> View attachment 795127


Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## CH 815 (Jun 11, 2019)

What I got from this livestream is that Chantal is still driving around at 3 a.m. ordering 700 calorie slurpees after a full day of eating. Very wise choice at this point.


----------



## AJ 447 (Jun 11, 2019)

PLEASE tell me someone got the part of the livestream where she talks about shitting herself in traffic


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jun 11, 2019)

The hash slinging slasher said:


> This bitch needs to really learn how practice what she preaches.
> 
> If you don’t like the videos being made about you Chantal then simply don’t watch it.
> 
> I thought she didn’t watch people that you didn’t like? Or does that rule only apply to us bullies?



Agree.
Isn't this what Chantal lectures us about -if you don't like me, don't watch. So why is she watching reaction videos of herself? Same goes for comments. How many times has she said 'I'm not gonna let comments/haters bother me anymore' -and that lasts for 5 seconds.
She either engages by defending herself, is a bitch or disables everything.
She has zero compulsion control. We all know as soon as she uploads something, she's sitting there refreshing her computer screen. One hand on a Whopper, the other on the delete button.

She isn't getting a job. First of all she doesn't have any clothes that fit, & second, she hates to be told what to do.
She also isn't going to just do Instagram. Her account is private, so she doesn't even use her account to get people to visit her you-tube channel & IG doesn't generate an income for her. Asspats are nice on there, but she needs money.
You-tube is all she has. The few people who keep lying to her & telling her how beautiful she is are the only ones in her life. She is an awful person who no one can be around for very long. Family tolerates her & Peetz uses her for rides.
Somehow in that fat head of hers she believes she will magically lose 100 pounds in a few weeks & come back to you-tube saying 'I told 'ya so.'
Never going to happen.

Her live stream told us everything we need to know. She spends very little time at home when "people" are there, her late night drives are for food & she still eats massive quantities of food in dark parking lots.
She is also gaining weight at an alarming rate.
The Summer of cute clothes, a trip to Jamaica & gym workouts crashed & burned before Summer ever got here.
Look out June... Chantal has lots of plans for you yet!


----------



## thejackal (Jun 11, 2019)

Do you guys think she's had one day since she told us about the "medical medium" where she managed to eat less than say 2K calories?  She seems utterly incapable of controlling herself and finding things to do that don't revolve around food.


----------



## GuiltyAsCharged (Jun 11, 2019)

YouTube Underground got the whole stream.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 11, 2019)

The job is never gonna happen.  Too many red flags for a potential employer.

If she even managed to land an appointment, which I think she is too lazy and cowardly to do, imagine the HR person's reaction.

1. In waddles this 400 pound behemoth, gasping for air after the 30 second walk from the waiting lounge to the HR office.  If this lady can't walk 20 yards without getting winded, what kind of work is she going to be able to do?

2. She was shitcanned from her last job for incompetence, laziness, excessive absenteeism, disagreeable comportment, and sneaking out early.  A potential employer probably won't know that, but it might come up since Chantal is absolutely convinced she did nothing wrong.

3. As ThisWillBeFun noted, she has no clothes.  The only pants that seem to fit her are those horrible plaid slacks she used at the gym, walking in the park, and on romantic date night.  Her tops look like sausage casings on her.  If she wears those stupid star-spangled glasses again, she may be the worst-dressed person to ever enter the office.

4. She has a nice, fat two-year gap since her last job.  How will she explain that?  "I am a YouTube Creator?"  Might as well go in there and say, "I am a lolcow and I need a job..."

5. Google.  She had better pray the employer has never heard of Google.  A Googler is confronted first by skinny pics of Chantal that look nothing like her at all, and also some of the least flattering fatty pics ever.  Then, a closer look will reveal 1000+ pages of comments, summaries, observations, and descriptions that would boggle the mind of anyone who isn't intimately familiar with deathfatty culture.  We fans sometimes forget just how _outre _she is.

6. Her list of references is going to be short and sweet, although I assume Rina will put in a good word.  Her last employers probably won't.

7. She is a college dropout who appears to have learned nothing since middle school.  She is a slow reader.  She can't spell or use grammar well.  She doesn't even seem clear on what a "major" is.  She has no skills, except answering telephones, and she wasn't even any good at that.

8. She has a potty mouth, makes inappropriate comments, has a disturbing and shrill laugh that erupts at inappropriate moments, and is completely incapable of just shooting the shit with a stranger, making small talk.  She gets a visibly uncomfortable deer-in-the-headlights look on her face whenever she encounters somebody or has to enter a public space.

9. YouTube.  We are used to that shit.  But what about some HR manager in a doctor's office.  What is he or she going to think about videos of Chantal regurgitating noodles, discussing explosive public shitting incidents, eating for five at a time at 3AM, rotten grape fasts, ghost doctors, and fuck-you videos to her loyal viewers?  It will explode their heads.

10. Delusions of grandeur.  I hope when they ask her about her hobbies, she doesn't tell them she is preparing to hike to Everest Base Camp (no, actually I hope she does...)  She expects a_ good _job, not a shit job.  She is smarter than anyone else, probably even the HR manager.  She doesn't need no stinking degree; her work experience speaks for itself...

I think Chantal is so out-of-touch with reality that she really believes that she can pick up the want ads, walk in at her leisure, and come out as manager of a health clinic.  She doesn't understand that she has fucked up her life even worse than she fucked up her body.  She is in for a very rude awakening.  She'll be lucky if whoever interviews her masks their disgust; some won't be able to help it showing on their faces.

But who is she kidding?  She's not even going to pick up a telephone.  She will hide her head into her pillow until the bills are overdue, and then she'll come crawling back to YouTube with a whole new plan.  And she ain't deleting those mukbangs, since she has made clear that her income depends on them staying up.  Which means, she ain't getting no job.


----------



## thejackal (Jun 11, 2019)

@Dutch Courage -- she'd be HR's worst nightmare.   Her cubicle would require special furniture and the amount of training and reinforcement she'd need to break her nasty oversharing would require constant vigilance.  I doubt it would be a man to complain but a woman that was offended by a bodily function joke Chantal made in the bathroom or break room.  Most men are repulsed by her and wouldn't talk to her but the women in the office would have to share space with her one way or another.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jun 11, 2019)

I'd feel awful for the people at the cubicles or desks next to her. Imagine being forced to be in close proximity to Chintal for 7 or 8 hours,  just think of all the smells and sounds those poor people would be subjected to.


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Jun 11, 2019)

She'd absolutely be the one in the office everyone complains about, whether it's her grating personality, spending too much time fucking around, or just lingering noxious fumes.

I pity any manager who would have to confront her about any of those things, especially the stank.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Jun 11, 2019)

thejackal said:


> @Dutch Courage -- she'd be HR's worst nightmare.   Her cubicle would require special furniture and the amount of training and reinforcement she'd need to break her nasty oversharing would require constant vigilance.  I doubt it would be a man to complain but a woman that was offended by a bodily function joke Chantal made in the bathroom or break room.  Most men are repulsed by her and wouldn't talk to her but the women in the office would have to share space with her one way or another.


I mean, I'm not typically grossed out by potty humor. I can take it or leave it, but her shit (literally) is oversharing. There is no one in the world much less a small office that wants to hear about you shitting yourself. It's not funny by any means and for whatever reason she thinks it's hilarious or relevant. 

Let's be honest, it's been said before by more articulate people than I. She will NEVER get a real job outside of some retail or fast food which she can't do physically. She will never get another real job. Sorry, Canada. You will be paying this pig until her inevitable, untimely death. Just be thankful she can't stop stuffing her face. It'll be over quicker that way.


----------



## thejackal (Jun 11, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> I mean, I'm not typically grossed out by potty humor. I can take it or leave it, but her shit (literally) is oversharing. There is no one in the world much less a small office that wants to hear about you shitting yourself. It's not funny by any means and for whatever reason she thinks it's hilarious or relevant.
> 
> Let's be honest, it's been said before by more articulate people than I. She will NEVER get a real job outside of some retail or fast food which she can't do physically. She will never get another real job. Sorry, Canada. You will be paying this pig until her inevitable, untimely death. Just be thankful she can't stop stuffing her face. It'll be over quicker that way.



I can just picture it now, it's her 2nd week on the job, the honeymoon period is waning, she's feeling herself and binges massively the night before work leaving her with a bloated colon come morning.  She's running late so she hops in the car and unleashes what she think is a fart.   It's actually a shart.  

But never worry big gorl has a clean pair of panties in her purse and runs into change first thing; she gleefully explains to her co-workers she has a history of shitting herself and always carries spare undies, wondrous that none of the other gorls have such hygiene issues.   

The next day she's called into HR...and back to YewTube.


----------



## sevynohthree (Jun 11, 2019)

oh chantal.. all the heehee's and eye dashes in the world wont help you now gorl. i expect an explosion greater than that of her toilet time pretty soon. so much anger and "HANGER". i am willing to put money on it she uses the term "hangry" on instagram or youtube pretty soon


----------



## downloads (Jun 11, 2019)

GuiltyAsCharged said:


> YouTube Underground got the whole stream.
> View attachment 795941



Here's the link she put up


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Jun 11, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> The job is never gonna happen.  Too many red flags for a potential employer.
> 
> If she even managed to land an appointment, which I think she is too lazy and cowardly to do, imagine the HR person's reaction.
> 
> ...


None of these things would prevent her from working at most call centers, people like chantal are really fucking common there. I spent some time in a call center that had a section of extra wide desks and reinforced chairs- the regular chairs could only support up to 300lbs, the bigger ones were rated for 500lbs. But most of the morbidly obese end up working remotely and ballooning up further until they get fired for mental incompetence.


----------



## Mr Foster (Jun 11, 2019)

downloads said:


> Here's the link she put up



Can someone archive that?

I'm on mobile right now.


----------



## Who Now (Jun 11, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Not sure why all the drama. If she wants to leave you-tube, then leave.



I watched it all live and it was disgusting when she was saying she was going to leave youtube and all the asspatters jumped in to bege her not too. After she said stuff like "I need to" and "I can't do this anymore', she would stare into the chat just waiting for people to beg her; "oh no Chantal, we love you, don't leeeeeevvvvveee". Then she would gloat a little. Repeat 



Dutch Courage said:


> Why can't she wait till she gets home and drink some of that wonderful tea she made such a big deal about buying during one of her fake fasts? Then, as she leaves the drive-thru, she admits, "I don't even want it" But she gets all food-giggly and downs it anyway.



Because like people addicted to shopping, its the thrill of the hunt, the searching, the deciding, the bright lights, the smells, the human contact. Thats why the pig outs are usually not home made


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jun 11, 2019)

TFW you shouldn’t have trusted the fart.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Jun 11, 2019)

Mr Foster said:


> Can someone archive that?
> 
> I'm on mobile right now.


Downloading it right now.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 11, 2019)

Birthday Dickpunch said:


> She'd absolutely be the one in the office everyone complains about, whether it's her grating personality, spending too much time fucking around, or just lingering noxious fumes.
> 
> I pity any manager who would have to confront her about any of those things, especially the stank.


She would be the one woman that all the other women talk about the moment she leaves. Not in a “you know who I don’t like? Chantal.” But more of a “right, pull up a chair girls, you won’t believe what that fat cow did TODAY.” The only upside to her employment is that no one would ever run out of cringey gossip.

The cleaning ladies, on the other hand, would go on strike the day after she started her job and  they had to clean the ladies’ loo.


----------



## chesticle_udders (Jun 11, 2019)

I have to say, this most recent video really showed Chantal's dark hatred of other people. Like, I knew it was always there (and I knew she wasn't a necessarily good person), but holy shit. The complaining and whining ("why can they complain, but when I do I'm a bitch! fuck you!" etc.) really shows her true colors. And those colors are black. 

I probably should have seen it earlier, but for some reason this video put all the pieces together. She's just a whiny little huge-ass toddler.


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Jun 11, 2019)

AbraCadaver said:


> She would be the one woman that all the other women talk about the moment she leaves. Not in a “you know who I don’t like? Chantal.” But more of a “right, pull up a chair girls, you won’t believe what that fat cow did TODAY.” The only upside to her employment is that no one would ever run out of cringey gossip.
> 
> The cleaning ladies, on the other hand, would go on strike the day after she started her job and  they had to clean the ladies’ loo.


For sure. I've worked with more than one Chantal in my day and it was crazy, but thankfully not at the same time. You could tell where they'd been in the building waaaaaaay too long after they'd left the room. It was wild seeing the stink trigger other people, too. You'd see people hoarding Lysol sprays and dousing the office with it.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Jun 11, 2019)

I'm having issues uploading the video here, so it's on MEGA in case anyone wants to download it from there.


----------



## Turkey Pepperette (Jun 11, 2019)

And she's back:


----------



## Mr Foster (Jun 11, 2019)

Turkey Pepperette said:


> And she's back:




Holy fuck is Jabba doing Keto?!

ETA: Strap in ladies its the cooking channel with Chef Jabba.


----------



## skellig58 (Jun 11, 2019)

Worked in a doctor's office. Had some of Chantal's herd as patients. Sometimes we had to use the stuff used after decomposing corpses are cleaned up to deal with the funk. 
She has no skills, no intrests, has a shit me me me personality. Her conciet and vanity are off the charts. No one sane would hire her or want to work with her. Chantal getting a job is as likely as her climbing Mount Everest.


----------



## Viridian (Jun 11, 2019)

Mr Foster said:


> Holy fuck is Jabba doing Keto?!
> 
> ETA: Strap in ladies its the cooking channel with Chef Jabba.



Nope, she's not doing keto, she just couldn't stay away from YouTube for a whole 12 hours despite what she said in last night's ravings.


----------



## PerkChop (Jun 11, 2019)

Viridian said:


> Nope, she's not doing keto, she just couldn't stay away from YouTube for a whole 12 hours despite what she said in last night's ravings.
> 
> View attachment 796314


Sooo... Just business as usual then?


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 11, 2019)

Birthday Dickpunch said:


> For sure. I've worked with more than one Chantal in my day and it was crazy, but thankfully not at the same time. You could tell where they'd been in the building waaaaaaay too long after they'd left the room. It was wild seeing the stink trigger other people, too. You'd see people hoarding Lysol sprays and dousing the office with it.


I just can’t wait for the first vid after she gets sacked:
“HEY GUYS HEY GUYS Hey so I can’t believe i got fired just because i sprayed liquid diarrhea all over the loo at work! Who HASN’T done that? Anyway I didn’t feel well and it’s THEIR fault for not letting me skive off early!”


----------



## thejackal (Jun 11, 2019)

She's so passionate about cooking she uses the shit tier plastic cutting board your mom gets for the dorm room.  I mean, seriously?

Bon Appetit kiwis!



Spoiler


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 11, 2019)

thejackal said:


> She's so passionate about cooking she uses the shit tier plastic cutting board your mom gets for the dorm room.  I mean, seriously?
> 
> Bon Appetit kiwis!
> 
> ...


God those claws are a breeding ground for e. coli. So disgrossting.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 11, 2019)

Of course, our Creator had that stupid music mixed up too high while she was talking, making her semi-inaudible.  Not that anyone should follow that "recipe" anyway.  Incompetent at everything; that's Chantal!

EDIT to add:

Oh, and there is also this illiterate monkey:


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 11, 2019)

I love how the picture of the finished product looks like an image from Pinterest. It looked way to appetizing compared to the abortion that Chintal concocted. I'd say wanna bet she ate the whole thing right out of the casserole dish, but we all know she did. So fast, in fact, that she didn't take a picture of it.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jun 11, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> I love how the picture of the finished product looks like an image from Pinterest. It looked way to appetizing compared to the abortion that Chintal concocted. I'd say wanna bet she ate the whole thing right out of the casserole dish, but we all know she did. So fast, in fact, that she didn't take a picture of it.


I believe it's the same thing. It's on the maroon binge plate that allows her to eat portions that could feed a family of 3.


----------



## downloads (Jun 11, 2019)

Hopefully, I did this right, it was wonky.  Anyway I have really terrible and metered internet but trying to do my part in saving stuff before she deletes, here's the keto eggplant





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 12, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> I believe it's the same thing. It's on the maroon binge plate that allows her to eat portions that could feed a family of 3.


You are probably right. I can't remember what troughs belong to which pigs anymore. Still, I'm surprised that that mess looked as good as it did when it was baked. I am maintaining that she ate the whole lot out of the casserole after the demo piece was sliced and also eaten.


----------



## Chihiro (Jun 12, 2019)

she claims she isn't doing keto but didn't she just follow (again) all those keto insta accounts the other day? She is highly predictable in the fact that you can tell what diet she is going to try based on what she recently follows on Instagram lmao 

Shes going to try keto, realize that just because you can have meat and cheese on the diet, that it doesn't mean you can eat it by the pound, shit herself, and be off it within a week.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 12, 2019)

Chihiro said:


> she claims she isn't doing keto but didn't she just follow (again) all those keto insta accounts the other day? She is highly predictable in the fact that you can tell what diet she is going to try based on what she recently follows on Instagram lmao
> 
> Shes going to try keto, realize that just because you can have meat and cheese on the diet, that it doesn't mean you can eat it by the pound, shit herself, and be off it within a week.


Chintal at the drive thru: "I'll have 6 half pound Beef n Cheddars. Hold the buns. I'm on a diet!"


----------



## peppy (Jun 12, 2019)

just curious, why would she possibly choose to have those nails?

as a morbidly obese person with very poor hygiene, does she really need one more thing that needs cleaning and maintenance? she barely washes her hands or face, and we all know she rarely uses tissues or paper towels. Her nails must be so filthy, as the rest of her body, and mind, and soul, and personality


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Jun 12, 2019)

I had the weirdest dream last night & you guys were all in it!!  I dreamt that I was watching Chantal live stream from her car her final video. She was getting an actual real job & although her fans were trying to change her mind she was not budging she was leaving YouTube for good.  It seemed so real, but I realized it was all a dream when I went to her channel & saw her veggie lasagna recipe & there was no livestream. Weird huh??


----------



## raritycunt (Jun 12, 2019)

peppy said:


> just curious, why would she possibly choose to have those nails?
> 
> as a morbidly obese person with very poor hygiene, does she really need one more thing that needs cleaning and maintenance? she barely washes her hands or face, and we all know she rarely uses tissues or paper towels. Her nails must be so filthy, as the rest of her body, and mind, and soul, and personality



Nails like that are pretty easy to keep clean if you take a little time each day to scrub under them and wash your hands but let’s be honest she doesn’t have the patience for that, I’m willing to bet the nail tech almost gags when he changes them


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jun 12, 2019)

peppy said:


> just curious, why would she possibly choose to have those nails?
> 
> as a morbidly obese person with very poor hygiene, does she really need one more thing that needs cleaning and maintenance? she barely washes her hands or face, and we all know she rarely uses tissues or paper towels. Her nails must be so filthy, as the rest of her body, and mind, and soul, and personality


Because she's too fat to buy cute and fashionable clothes, she's too bald to do anything with her hair, and she lacks the talent to do anything interesting or trendy with her makeup. Press on nails are one of the few ways she really has to express any kind of femininity or personality. It's the same reason Big Al collects shitty Chinese jewelry.


----------



## irishAzoth (Jun 12, 2019)

Turkey Pepperette said:


> And she's back:


YAAAAS THE KETO ERA HAS BEGUN!!!!!!


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Jun 12, 2019)

irishAzoth said:


> YAAAAS THE KETO ERA HAS BEGUN!!!!!!


She’s monitoring the comments of course. They’re all kissing her ass. “Oh good you didn’t leave”.  She has zero shame. Are the people who caught last nights live stream with her swearing up & down that she was getting a real job & not ever coming back to YouTube supposed to just forget what she said & not even mention it??  My god is she a lunatic. I thought she’d at least wait a few days.


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 12, 2019)

Big Al's Crusty Sty said:


> My god is she a lunatic. I thought she’d at least wait a few days.



These people who insist on being "fans" of cunts like this even when they are treated like shit by her again and again are even more deranged than Chantal herself.


----------



## Aldora (Jun 12, 2019)

And by "Keto" what Chantal is doing is giving herself a reasons to pig out on cheese and meat.


----------



## Igotdigusted (Jun 12, 2019)

Seeing Karate Joe  trying to protect her reproductive organs, is rather amusing, but also very interesting.

Amusing because she has destroyed them with those huge  cysts already which are the result of her out of control eating.

Interesting because this feeder doesn’t want to see Cuntal Losing a few pounds.

What an interesting world we live in.

Ps: I bet they talk in private and he is giving advice how to gain more and how it is okay not to care.


----------



## Aldora (Jun 12, 2019)

Igotdigusted said:


> Ps: I bet they talk in private and he is giving advice how to gain more and how it is okay not to care.


With Chantal being the way she is, I don't think Joe would tell her to gain weight, Chantal doesn't want to be fat, she just wants to eat and eat. But I do believe that he would encourage her awful eating practices and be a shoulder to cry on.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Jun 12, 2019)

Aldora said:


> With Chantal being the way she is, I don't think Joe would tell her to gain weight, Chantal doesn't want to be fat, she just wants to eat and eat. But I do believe that he would encourage her awful eating practices and be a shoulder to cry on.



The best part of YouTube Underground's reaction to that livestream was her repeating, "Fuck you, Joe" every time he was mentioned.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jun 12, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> her paranoid side eye tells me that she thinks that EVERYONE is looking at her and judging her and that's in her everyday real life. In fact, most folks probably don't even notice her because, again, as adults we tend to mind our own business IRL. Her skin is so thin that she transfers that over to randos on the internet and she can't make the connection that she's making herself a bigger clown by acknowledging these things.



Honestly though, most folks probably do notice her. She is the size of several people, so people notice that. Then she is loud, teeheeing and such, and people notice that too. If she smells, and I suspect she does, people notice that.

As for online, she is all these things (thankfully there's no Smellovision, but we can see the greasy hair and unwashed skin) plus we are exposed to her for longer than some rando in the grocery store. We know she is a nasty person based on the stories she shares, and her reaction to our feedback and warranted criticism. 

People ARE looking at her and judging her.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Jun 12, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> Honestly though, most folks probably do notice her. She is the size of several people, so people notice that. Then she is loud, teeheeing and such, and people notice that too. If she smells, and I suspect she does, people notice that.
> 
> As for online, she is all these things (thankfully there's no Smellovision, but we can see the greasy hair and unwashed skin) plus we are exposed to her for longer than some rando in the grocery store. We know she is a nasty person based on the stories she shares, and her reaction to our feedback and warranted criticism.
> 
> People ARE looking at her and judging her.



Frankly, if she actually got zero attention from anyone for more than ten minutes she'd lose what's left of her mind.


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 12, 2019)

Because of the DdoS attack today, I missed the replay of her freak out. But I”ll catch up tomorrow and thanks for  those who did watch and  told us wha happened.

I find it really interesting that she’s upset that mothers “bully” her. (Yes, I know she’s never been bullied, all she has to do is not watch people who don’t like her and live in ignorance. And I also know she was talking about in a certain person.)      

But does Chantel, who will always be excluded from motherhood, really think we change our personalities and interests when we have children? Does she think that once you give birth you are turned into dimwit?  One who never notices the flaws of others? If so, I have news for her

Childbirth doesn’t cause us to lose our minds. We don’t see nasty, disgusting behavior and say,”I have a child now so I’ll forgive. We may not mention it to our children too early,as we do teach them not to comment on the fat lady but yea, later we are warning them about DeathFats, teaching them to eat healthy at age appropriate times, and maybe you come up as a terrible person.and a warning.

Mothers want to protect their kids from the likes of you. And prevent them from being you. Maybe you’ll be celebrated on tumblr but not here.

Just because your mother couldn’t do anything with you doesn’t mean we are all like that. My kids are healthy weights on purpose. And if one started eating like you. Into a clinic they’d go.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Jun 12, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> Because of the DdoS attack today, I missed the replay of her freak out. But I”ll catch up tomorrow and thanks for  those who did watch and  told us wha happened.
> 
> I find it really interesting that she’s upset that mothers “bully” her. (Yes, I know she’s never been bullied, all she has to do is not watch people who don’t like her and live in ignorance. And I also know she was talking about in a certain person.)
> 
> ...



It's telling, though, that she casts herself alongside the helpless, bullied child whose mother ought to step in to protect her.

But it's bizarre to think that having kids ought to determine a person's character. As if mothers are a hivemind of cookie recipes and compassion. Really, it's downright unfeminist of her.


Wonder what Peetz would say about that.


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 12, 2019)

Igotdigusted said:


> Seeing Karate Joe  trying to protect her reproductive organs, is rather amusing, but also very interesting.
> 
> Amusing because she has destroyed them with those huge  cysts already which are the result of her out of control eating.



Also she hates kids and doesn't want them, so there's also that


----------



## Strine (Jun 12, 2019)

She's 35, weighs more than a fridge, has 18cm ovarian cysts that she won't treat, and nobody to impregnate her anyway, but a feeder white knight who barely speaks English claims with no evidence that keto is bad for your reproductive system so keto is off the table! 

Here's a cute article for you, Chantal: https://journals.aace.com/doi/full/10.4158/ACCR-2018-0026


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 12, 2019)

I’m amazed she managed to make the quality even shittier. It looks like a cooking video from 2009. I wouldn’t click on that if it popped up in my recommended feed. The preview looks extremely unprofessional. If you’re too lazy to take a decent picture of your final dish and edit it for a custom video preview, you’re probably too lazy to edit your video. 

I follow a lot of small channels and not a single one produces content of such poor quality. This isn’t even about the money. All she need to do is put some effort into her work. There are free online tutorials. 

Also, drop the fucking warning and cat pictures. No one gives a shit about your cats. Not even ten seconds in and you already made yourself look like the lonely middle-aged aunt no one invites over for Christmas.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 12, 2019)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Is she Muslim because she did the immigrant boyfriend/husband thing like Chintel? Lol. Or because being Muslim allows her to wear tarps and wear head coverings so she never have to wash her hair. Or both.



Both, but yes, she found her feeder husband online, went to meet him, and they were married the week/month after they met.

I don't know how this bitch got pregnant twice. She was the same weight, too. It's a miracle she was able to carry the kids to term. She has some ridiculous videos on how deathfats are mistreated while pregnant. She wanted to be put on fertility meds but couldn't find a doctor who would prescribe them to her ... because she was 500 pounds and shouldn't be having fucking kids. So she went to Mexico to get the drugs, or ordered them from Mexico, or something. But she illegally got the fertility drugs because she couldn't convince any American doctors to give them to her. Maybe that was a sign you *shouldn't be having fucking kids*.

She adopted her oldest son. The two younger ones are her. The older boy practically raised the two younger ones, the poor kid. For the vast majority of their lives she wasn't able to stand up or clean or cook or anything. She still orders the older boy around and has him mother the children. You can see her true colors pretty often when she's yelling at or ordering around her husband and the kids. She's a really nasty, nasty person.

Her only job has been "childcare" but she freely admits she was practically immobile for years, so I don't know why anyone paid the cow to sit and eat and yell at kids and call it childcare. She truly disgusts me. I absolutely love that their grotesque bodies match the vile people they are, she and Chantal. I hate that she abuses that poor kid like that. Oh, and she has done several grocery hauls and I believe had to remove one of them due to backlash. She feeds the kids absolute shit. All frozen and processed food. I'm pretty sure the kids are weird with food too - like one only ever eats chicken nuggets or something weird. You'd think she'd try to steer her kids clear of fucked up eating habits.

One of the most notable things about the cow is that she has absolutely no grasp on the English language. I've posted about her before in the FA thread. Did a rundown of all of the made up words and misused words in one video. It was a long list. It's Amberlynn-level or worse.


----------



## Fatty-boom-boom (Jun 12, 2019)

Strine said:


> She's 35, weighs more than a fridge, has 18cm ovarian cysts that she won't treat, and nobody to impregnate her anyway, but a feeder white knight who barely speaks English claims with no evidence that keto is bad for your reproductive system so keto is off the table!
> 
> Here's a cute article for you, Chantal: https://journals.aace.com/doi/full/10.4158/ACCR-2018-0026



If she did Keto or ANY diet or lifestyle change with less food she'd lose weight.. If she lost weight I'm convinced her health problems would go away. She's a walking mess, it's in front of your face, her weight will kill her!

Also that Livestream Chintal deleted was pure hate, no wonder she deleted it... It shows her true colours, she's a nasty jealous bitter twisted baby!!

So what Chintal wants is "YES" people who praise her, laugh at her shitting her pants jokes, and ass patters. Everybody must agree with her and say she's beautiful, and men subscribers must want to fuck her as she's sex on stumpy legs. Her views on everything is RIGHT and you must never disagree as she's always right.

What planet does this bitch come from?


----------



## Null (Jun 12, 2019)

So no one archived her rant against the cyberbullies? ffs

Can whoever runs these gossip channels on YT stop commenting over shit? You're not funny or interesting. Your jokes suck. No one cares what you think. Stop ruining archives of content with your asinine fucking takes.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Jun 12, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> These people who insist on being "fans" of cunts like this even when they are treated like shit by her again and again are even more deranged than Chantal herself.


I want to believe that a handful of them are Keepers of the Cow, kissing her ass and making sure that she always gets enough narc supply to keep her coming back after a tantrum.  I tell myself they are looking out for all of us as they engage in fake stan behavior to keep the m.ilk flowing.  Because the alternative, that there really are so many dumb people in the world, is grim to consider.


----------



## Ellana (Jun 12, 2019)

A copy of Yaba's video before Jabba strikes it down.








						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 50GB now




					mega.nz
				



Going to clip some bits later unless someone else gets to it before me.


----------



## Mr Foster (Jun 12, 2019)

@Null I think a few people downloaded it before she axed it from her channel.

ETA: First half from @Ellana 



Ellana said:


> First half without chat.
> View attachment 795127


----------



## CHINARED (Jun 12, 2019)

Igotdigusted said:


> Seeing Karate Joe  trying to protect her reproductive organs, is rather amusing, but also very interesting.
> 
> Amusing because she has destroyed them with those huge  cysts already which are the result of her out of control eating.
> 
> ...


They probably do, she mentioned once that she forgot to add something to one of the packages she mailed to him.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jun 12, 2019)

thejackal said:


> She's so passionate about cooking she uses the shit tier plastic cutting board your mom gets for the dorm room.  I mean, seriously?
> 
> Bon Appetit kiwis!
> 
> ...


I wouldn't eat anything that pig makes & touches. Her fingers are always touching her nose, hair, ears & God knows what else.
And what are all her subs cheering her on for? One meal? They are as stupid as she is. She cooked once in weeks, probably ate the entire thing, & then went out for fast food.
This is Chantal's mentality -I sacrificed for one meal & now I'm skinny!
Sure, losing over 250 pounds is just that easy.
She's a mess.


----------



## meowmix (Jun 12, 2019)

Keto is literally known as the Fertility Diet in the PCOS community. Fuck you, Joe!


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Jun 12, 2019)

meowmix said:


> Keto is literally known as the Fertility Diet in the PCOS community. Fuck you, Joe!



That's just what they want you to believe. I saw it in a documentary: Big Pharma (Big Keto) just don't want you to know about grape fasts. Just ask any medical medium if you want proof. I mean, they won't give you proof per se, but they'll explain it. Sorta.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 12, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> This is Chantal's mentality -I sacrificed for one meal & now I'm skinny!


It is also Big AL's mentality. It's what makes deathfats, well, deathfats. Sacrifice and change are not in their ethos. Literal seconds after sperging about "the program" she is doing, she orders a slurpee from the drive thru because she was thirsty. Ordering calorie free and thirst quenching water never occurred to her. She saw sugar and that's all she wrote. She'll abandon "the program" when she fails to lose any weight and in fact gains. It will be because it is too hard to eat 3 normal sized meals at normal hours rather than a cheese and chip smörgåsbord at 3 am.


----------



## e-gf (Jun 12, 2019)

Chantal blesses us with a lipstick on a pig tutorial.


----------



## ImJustAbitSwollen (Jun 12, 2019)

e-gf said:


> Chantal blesses us with a lipstick on a pig tutorial.


oh look guys. she went from a fucking moron to a fucking moron covered in makeup. woooooooooo!


----------



## Princess Ariel (Jun 12, 2019)

e-gf said:


> Chantal blesses us with a lipstick on a pig tutorial.


Right off the bat at 1:04 "To be fair I didnt really go prancing around looking for these (elf makeup) and making an effort for that"

Nobody assumed she did that we all know your lazy ass ordered it online. And I'm pretty sure she's physically incapable of prancing.

It's hilarious that these deathfats think if they use certain verbage they will be viewed as dainty fairies.


Oh  she just put the primer on her fingers, paused to scratch her yeasty arm fat with her claws and then immediately started to put the primer on her face 

More claiming that she didnt know about the different types of eating disorders. Despite assuming "binge" type after her doctor flippantly stated that she has *an* eating disorder blah blah 

Outpatient program with cognitive behavioral therapy (lol) and nutritional counseling "3 meals a day"

More talking about how she is black and white, either eats everything or nothing. Like if people cant see that she's clearly 400+lbs. 

She isn't going to use a ring light in the summer due to it being hot. How hot can it possibly even get in Ottowa or wherever she is? Like 80F?
She should probably blame her blubber layer for that. Almost 0 effort for this video really. 

When you're so fat you cant be under any more lighting than dimly lit in Canada or else you'll overheat.


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Jun 12, 2019)

Why on earth would she put blush on her nose? (I know it was highlighter but she didn't)


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 12, 2019)

These pathetic makeup and recipe videos are not gonna pay the bills.  She appeals neither to the haters nor a lot of her followers with them.  She'll eventually drop under 10K views each if she does a few more of these (as of right now, yesterday's video -after a long absence- has failed to crack 10K). She may need that extra job after all if she isn't gonna do assclowny diets and mukbangs...


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jun 12, 2019)

"This super special therapy is supposed to retrain my brain. The experts, they say I'm all or nothing"

"I'm just gonna use all of this makeup on my hand, even though I just put a bunch on random spots on my face, totally overlooking my mouth. But that doesn't matter cause my Beef N Cheddar would wipe it off anyways."

"Where does this makeup go? It's not like I don't have all day to look up tutorials on contouring."

(slaps some more makeup on randomly IDK much about makeup personally, but I do know she knows less.)

"Oooh, I got this brush. Forgot about buying that during my Slurpee supor. Let me use it, sans product."

"This is the best makeup ever. Even better than the Cruelty Free makeup I guilted grams into buying!"

"I also got this Cherry lip stuff. And Berry eyeshadow. See, I'm having healthy foods like a normal person!"

"Lemmie see how this makeup looks like with my hair down. Not like I styled it with that overpriced stuff I got with grandmas money at the salon a few cycles ago"

"This isn't cakey at all! Mmm cake..."


----------



## Princess Ariel (Jun 12, 2019)

18:06 "I cant remember the last time that I ate like a normal person. Like breakfast lunch and dinner. And it's no wonder if you're not eating properly you're not giving your body enough food, enough nutrients. It doesnt care how skinny you wanna be. It's telling you you need to eat properly."

 Guys, Chantal is anorexic.


----------



## Smiling Honeybadger (Jun 12, 2019)

Watched the video with the volume turned off. Don't think that I missed something.

EDIT: But after watching her slap makeup on her greasy unwashed face, my skin itches. I am no expert in makeup, but I have my doubts that she properly blended everything. And why she put blush on her nose, after she put a highlight on it, is kind of a mystery to me.

But at least she really nailed the "bloated corpse of Divine, a geisha and finally a hooker"-look. 

And at some times camera lens-chan refused to focus. Can't blame camera lens-chan.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jun 12, 2019)

e-gf said:


> Chantal blesses us with a lipstick on a pig tutorial.



Let's just get to the question & answer we all want to know.
Do Elf cosmetics make a 400+ pound land whale look like she's 115 pounds?


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Jun 12, 2019)

I love her comment about most of her haters being mothers. Kiwi Farms is clearly just Mumsnet 2.0.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 12, 2019)

pinkbutterfly said:


> I love her comment about most of her haters being mothers. Kiwi Farms is clearly just Mumsnet 2.0.


Probably says that just to console herself that her haydurs are loser stay at home mums with no social lives.

Unlike Chantal who.....er.....yeah.

Wait if I haven’t pumped a kid out yet do I still get to post? Lezbereal i could douche with radioactive waste and still be more fertile than that tumorous wrecking ball of beef n cheddar.


----------



## Chaos Is Me (Jun 12, 2019)

Holy shit, that tattoo. I'm confused by her saying that she's self conscious about it. Why all of a sudden? Surely she liked it at one point? I don't know what it's _supposed_ to look like, but she knew how it'd turn out the second the stencil was put on her. Fucking hell.


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 12, 2019)

That's not what she means. She means that if you're a mother you should have a heart not to boooleee people. And she's not talking about kiwi farms she's talking about bitches who make videos about her e.g. youtubeunderground, and that fat mudslime cunt.


----------



## Who Now (Jun 12, 2019)

Null said:


> Can whoever runs these gossip channels on YT stop commenting over shit?



This. I don't mind if they want to say their opinion, and a few are witty, but stop the fucking video to make your point. They either miss what was being said  and get it wrong or make it impossible for us to hear.



Queen of Moderation said:


> orders a slurpee from the drive thru because she was thirsty.



Suspect after she signed off the stream she drove right back through the drive thru and got junk food


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Jun 12, 2019)

AbraCadaver said:


> Wait if I haven’t pumped a kid out yet do I still get to post? Lezbereal i could douche with radioactive waste and still be more fertile than that tumorous wrecking ball of beef n cheddar.



Nah I'm sure you're fine. Unless you're on keto, of course. You should not doing keto is destroy women reproduction.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jun 12, 2019)

pinkbutterfly said:


> I love her comment about most of her haters being mothers. Kiwi Farms is clearly just Mumsnet 2.0.





AbraCadaver said:


> Probably says that just to console herself that her haydurs are loser stay at home mums with no social lives.
> 
> Unlike Chantal who.....er.....yeah.
> 
> Wait if I haven’t pumped a kid out yet do I still get to post? Lezbereal i could douche with radioactive waste and still be more fertile than that tumorous wrecking ball of beef n cheddar.


Chantal is a femcel who's buttblasted the mothers of two are getting more dick than her.


----------



## Mr Foster (Jun 12, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> Chantal is a femcel who's buttblasted the mothers of two are getting more dick than her.



She also, ironically, buttblasts all over people's bathroom floors.


----------



## whiskey-mum (Jun 12, 2019)

To appease the Errverlord:





first and last minute +/- were cut. the black bits were already in the clips that i got. potato quality is the streams fault.

and for @emspex  shit story starts arout 44:40 since that got lost in the other archive. It's a pretty entertaining stream anyway

also, 19:45: "with my boyfriend and _everybody_ there [at home]" - I am honestly starting to believe the sister-wife story


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 12, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> That's not what she means. She means that if you're a mother you should have a heart not to boooleee people. And she's not talking about kiwi farms she's talking about bitches who make videos about her e.g. youtubeunderground, and that fat mudslime cunt.


Ah I see. So only mothers should know better than to be horrible? That explains why she’s such a bitch. No baby to activate her Compassion switch.


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Jun 12, 2019)

Three square meals a day??  Wow, mind blown. What a concept. I don’t care what you people say Chantal comes up with the best weight loss tips & tricks!!!


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 12, 2019)

IF Chantal could have children and actually physically care for them, she'd be a mommy dearest. The kid would have to tread very lightly around her feelings and mood. I could see her pulling a Crawford and pruning the rose bushes at 3 am. Only it would be pruning the comments section- "Bibi Jr, Bring me the axe!!!!!". She'd also compete with the kid. And if the kid was prettier (likely) and thinner (very likely), then she would have outright animosity. Here's to hoping that her ovaries are truly toasted.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 12, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> IF Chantal could have children and actually physically care for them, she'd be a mommy dearest. The kid would have to tread very lightly around her feelings and mood. I could see her pulling a Crawford and pruning the rose bushes at 3 am. Only it would be pruning the comments section- "Bibi Jr, Bring me the axe!!!!!". She'd also compete with the kid. And if the kid was prettier (likely) and thinner (very likely), then she would have outright animosity. Here's to hoping that her ovaries are truly toasted.


I can see her just dumping them on her mother and then never taking them back because she’s just SO stressed. Can you even see her changing a child, or sitting up with it at night while it screams, or going without lunch because you have to do two more loads of washing because all the baby clothes are dirty, the child is squalling in the other room, its bottle needs preparing and you have to make the doctors appt on time to get its vaccinations jabs taken care of?

Chantal can’t even be arsed to NOT eat an entire bag of oreos belonging to her roommate. She can’t be bothered to do anything for anyone. That baby’s father would have to do 95% of the child-rearing while Chantal bought cute baby clothes on amazon all day and then held the baby up for asspats on stream and talked about how HARD motherhood is.


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 12, 2019)

I just want to point out: Chantel is watching 1960s food PSAs.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Jun 12, 2019)

Null said:


> So no one archived her rant against the cyberbullies? ffs
> 
> Can whoever runs these gossip channels on YT stop commenting over shit? You're not funny or interesting. Your jokes suck. No one cares what you think. Stop ruining archives of content with your asinine fucking takes.




You just wanna hear your fluffcake's voice and noone else's , we know


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jun 12, 2019)

I'm a little behind, didn't watch the full video of the Elf makeup yet, but based on the pink palms of her hands, she may want to consider looking at her liver counts in her next blood test.  Pink palms is usually a sign of liver damage.  Not saying she has it, but her left palm is realllllly pink and well, fatty liver, no galbladder, and on blood thinner and pre-diabetic? This may be an area of concern for her.  Which we know.. means nothing.









AbraCadaver said:


> I can see her just dumping them on her mother and then never taking them back because she’s just SO stressed. Can you even see her changing a child, or sitting up with it at night while it screams, or going without lunch because you have to do two more loads of washing because all the baby clothes are dirty, the child is squalling in the other room, its bottle needs preparing and you have to make the doctors appt on time to get its vaccinations jabs taken care of?



I think you just described Chantal's childhood.  Her mom had her in mid to late teens. Some say as young as 16, but could be about 19. But yea, what teen at 16-19 is going to be the best parent possible for a child born, unexpectedly in the mid 80's?


----------



## RussianBlonde (Jun 12, 2019)

Honestly I cant keep up with her or the thread anymore lol. But I saw someone asking yet another time why is she so scared of someone seeing her eat in her car while she fearlessly broadcasts the same shit to thousands of "fans".

Its control. She has none when faced with a random person on the street, but on camera she can cut the video and delete the comments. She's like a woman with a beard who people pay money to see in a freak Show circus but they'd never expect to see her in a regular setting.


----------



## A Owl (Jun 12, 2019)

Big Al's Crusty Sty said:


> Three square meals a day??  Wow, mind blown. What a concept. I don’t care what you people say Chantal comes up with the best weight loss tips & tricks!!!


Three square meals a day! Boxes count, eh?


----------



## RandomLurker (Jun 12, 2019)

A little off topic here, but has anyone else noticed that big AL and cuntal's cycles are syncing up ever since they've been "close" (like women's menstrual cycles when they're in close proximity for a long period of time)?

I wonder who is going to win the race to the finish line (death).


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Jun 12, 2019)

2.9k views after four hours for her latest video, 9pm upload shows how impulsive she is, unable to wait until the next day to upload at a more successful hour. None of her followers gives a shit about her dumb makeup videos, putting "elf" in the title of a video on a channel where people laugh at or masturbate to an obese binge eater is ratings suicide.


----------



## Strine (Jun 12, 2019)

Ellesse_warrior said:


> Why on earth would she put blush on her nose? (I know it was highlighter but she didn't)


I don't know why she puts blush anywhere on her face when it's already baboon-ass red without makeup. She should just faceroll in foundation and then wipe it off around her cheeks for Raggedy Anne realness.


ETA: those fucking nails, I can't handle it. I thought I would get used to them, but whenever I look at her, my eyes rivet on the deli sausages with glittery knife-tips at the ends. I was going to post a jpg of monster claws for comparison but I can't even find a monster with fat enough hands. UGH


----------



## RussianBlonde (Jun 12, 2019)

Also that fucking "face full of elf make up" and  "shook" shit is a Jeffrey Starr rip off. He did the same thing some time ago and he always says 'im shook" etc. She's pathetic.


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Jun 12, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> I just want to point out: Chantel is watching 1960s food PSAs.


Better than the celery ghost giving her advice, I guess?


----------



## Angry New Ager (Jun 12, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> She isn't going to use a ring light in the summer due to it being hot. How hot can it possibly even get in Ottowa or wherever she is? Like 80F?


I'm confessing my ignorance here, but aren't those ring lights all LEDs, which emit scarcely any heat at all?


----------



## Strine (Jun 12, 2019)

RussianBlonde said:


> Also that fucking "face full of elf make up" and  "shook" shit is a Jeffrey Starr rip off. He did the same thing some time ago and he always says 'im shook" etc. She's pathetic.


She's about as likely to come up with an original idea as she is to be mistaken for Kate Moss. Her video content is insufferable because she only ever does things that make her feel good, and those things are eating for three people and applying makeup so she can crop herself from the neck down and feel like a super(sized)model. Self-gratification is all she does, on or off camera.

When you say someone only thinks about themselves, you usually don't mean it literally, but Chantal cannot even contemplate in abstracto anything that doesn't involve her own vanity and gluttony. Those are the only two birds rattling around in her filthy birdcage of a mind. Imagine the waking hell of immense vanity coupled with the appetite and body of a bull hippopotamus; neither ever canceling the other. No wonder she's as mad as a shithouse rat.


----------



## Ellana (Jun 12, 2019)

Clean clip of the shit story thanks to @whiskey-mum 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Mr Foster (Jun 12, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Clean clip of the shit story thanks to @whiskey-mum
> View attachment 797686



"It's not embaressing, because you know, shit happens"



Chantal, adults do not just randomly shit themselves when stuck in traffic for 15 minutes. Children can literally hold it longer then that .


----------



## blazinbeefbigolbuns (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jun 12, 2019)

I've known one adult who routinely shit themselves, and she had Crohn's. Chintel is a nasty, nasty bitch.


----------



## Gawdamit (Jun 12, 2019)

I thought Chantal was quitting youtube


----------



## Princess Ariel (Jun 12, 2019)

Angry New Ager said:


> I'm confessing my ignorance here, but aren't those ring lights all LEDs, which emit scarcely any heat at all?



Yes you're right actually. This is the same person who couldnt figure out how to operate a DSLR camera. I'm not surprised that even after two years she hasn't bothered to learn anything about how to film herself.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 12, 2019)

blazinbeefbigolbuns said:


> View attachment 797706


So she'll begin her days obsessively checking social media for any trace of her name. Then she'll spend a few minutes alone in the binge mobile waiting at the Arby's drive thru rationalizing that these beef n cheddars just don't magically unwrap themselves. And, technically, they were served to me. Ending her day seething because she has no idea why people would turn on her for her lack of content, shitting her pants storytimes, and general nastiness and poor taste. Ultimately accepting that those who can't accept her big bag of bullshit are unacceptable because they refuse to accept her self recognized Charisma, Uniqueness, Nerve, and Talent.


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Jun 12, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> View attachment 797559


GodDAMN lookit those paws! They both look hideously malformed and barely even human, and the tacky nails are not helping. I know everything is massive on this chick, but I don't know that I've ever seen hands look so WIDE before, with barely a dip towards her wrists/forearms, and stumpy li'l smokies for fingers.


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 13, 2019)

The grossest thing about that shit story is it doesn’t sound like an accident. She held it then decided “oh well.”  She can’t take the smallest amount of discomfort, even for her dignity. Not that she has dignity, if she did she wouldn’t have told that story. 

So didn’t she get a scale to review?  Is she just going to ghost the company?


----------



## frootloops (Jun 13, 2019)

I wonder if she made BB clean the car after shit shat herself in it...,,,


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jun 13, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> I just want to point out: Chantel is watching 1960s food PSAs.



It's like she somehow discovered the Prelinger Archives. If my hunch is correct, I wanna know how.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Jun 13, 2019)

i have never seen someone so casually comment on literally shitting themselves, is she even human


----------



## roachrypt (Jun 13, 2019)

Chantal cracks me up. Dude. How the fuck does  Amberlynn who is notorious on YouTube for being a fat ass embarrassment have more dignity than you. Like there are videos of Amber breaking furniture and shit with her ass and fucking bugs falling out of her hair. And yet somehow she has enough composure not to discuss the (very obvious) struggles when it comes to wiping her ass and stuff. Yet - somehow you gleefully proclaim to the world you (almost enjoy???) shitting yourself and not being able to wipe your ass. You find it so amusing. Pretty sad when even Amberlynn won’t even go that far for views.


----------



## PatTraverse (Jun 13, 2019)

roachrypt said:


> Chantal cracks me up. Dude. How the fuck does  Amberlynn who is notorious on YouTube for being a fat ass embarrassment have more dignity than you. Like there are videos of Amber breaking furniture and shit with her ass and fucking bugs falling out of her hair. And yet somehow she has enough composure not to discuss the (very obvious) struggles when it comes to wiping her ass and stuff. Yet - somehow you gleefully proclaim to the world you (almost enjoy???) shitting yourself and not being able to wipe your ass. You find it so amusing. Pretty sad when even Amberlynn won’t even go that far for views.


The fact that Chantal keeps exploiting herself in such ways for asspats and fast food while at the same time ranting that people laugh at her is one of many things that reveals how crazy she is. Having constant digestive issues because your body is rebelling against your terrible diet should be a sign for most people that something is wrong but not to a crazy person like her.

I guess Chantal cannot wait to be bedbound so she can start wearing a diaper and shitting herself completing the cycle of turning into a gigantic toddler.


----------



## Aldora (Jun 13, 2019)

I predict that this make-up video will get shit views and that will cause Chantal to panic and start to do mukbangs again.


----------



## Strine (Jun 13, 2019)

It's all one take, so I'm separating text bodies with fun snaps of Chantal.

-Opening shot of her hideous talons over a box of Elf shit
-heyguysheyguysheyguysheyg
-Fan switched on. The lens is greasy because of Chantal's skin. Nice
-Chantal is going to do her makeup. She's already wearing makeup to hide her disgusting skin, but she doesn't admit this.
-She has very obvious grey hairs 
-The makeup came from Amazon. They sent the wrong colours for a dainty porcelain gorl like Chantal.
-It puts the primer on its skin
-Inane makeup shit
-She's doing cognitive behaviour therapy "mixed with, um, nutritional counseling". 
-She applies the wrong foundation colour over primer over the primer she put on before the video
-"Retrain your brain"
-Chantal claims she was too impulsive when she "jump[ed] right into veganism". You posted vegan macros on Instagram while eating beef and cheese, Chantal.
-"I either want to eat everything in sight, or restrict myself and go on a plan" well, half the sentence is true at least
-"I also DO have binge eating disorder" (I'm not capitalising letters because it's not a real thing)
-Enthralling talk about the other kinds of eating disorders she just said she doesn't have



-"They did confirm for me" that she has binge eating disorder
-She also claims to have a "non-specific" eating disorder (hyphen generously added, since there's no way Chantal knows how to hyphenate)
-"I don't do my big binges on camera"
-She says the beige foundation looks good. It looks better than your actual skin, that's for sure
-Hair is put up into poop bun, done off camera so we don't see her colossal arms as she fiddles with the hairband
-She loves this makeup, presumably because she applied so much that she can't see her skin
-She's retraining her brain for weight loss. She has a small goal before her next appointment; grocery shopping less often. She does not explain why this is less rètarded than it sounds, so I guess it isn't.
-She's been eating three meals a day
-"Eat balanced"
-She reveals she's watching 1950s videos about diet, punctuated with a very poor impersonation of a Transatlantic accent
-"That's besides the point"
-She reveals that what I assumed was eyeshadow (since she was wearing mascara from the start) is skin discolouration



-More makeup talk who cares talk about your crazy fake diet Chantal
-She claims to be eating a 1950s diet
-Groceries once a week, three meals a day, "I am not restricting food"
-She apologises for being such an extreme vegan, because she totally was one guys, and reminds us that Elf is "cruelty-free"
-She claims she's not using the air conditioner because it affects her cat's sleep at a specific window. Hopefully this is a lie and she's not actually this insane 
-"it's making me understand how creating habits is a practice" okay we've reached incoherence territory
-More of the same lies about her new diet
-"My body feels satisfied"
-Makeup garbage
-Signoff and compares herself to Jeffree Star







FIN


----------



## roachrypt (Jun 13, 2019)

What’s the point of going to therapy if you spend the whole time lecturing the therapist on what’s wrong with you and how to fix it? She lectures about nutrition, and mental health, and various other things. She comes up with diets for herself. And behavioral treatments for herself. Ect... if she has all the answers what’s the point in even going? Notice how it’s all glam and acceptable mental issues as well. She doesn’t go on at length about having problems with narcissism, lying, manipulation, abusing others, ect... because those character traits don’t paint her in the “eating disorder” character that she idolizes. Even though tackling those traits are essential to improving her headspace. But nope. She has all the answers and solutions. She doesn’t go to therapy for wellness. She goes to validate her already made up narratives and characters she likes to LARP and role play as.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jun 13, 2019)

roachrypt said:


> What’s the point of going to therapy if you spend the whole time lecturing the therapist on what’s wrong with you and how to fix it? She lectures about nutrition, and mental health, and various other things. She comes up with diets for herself. And behavioral treatments for herself. Ect... if she has all the answers what’s the point in even going? Notice how it’s all glam and acceptable mental issues as well. She doesn’t go on at length about having problems with narcissism, lying, manipulation, abusing others, ect... because those character traits don’t paint her in the “eating disorder” character that she idolizes. Even though tackling those traits are essential to improving her headspace. But nope. She has all the answers and solutions. She doesn’t go to therapy for wellness. She goes to validate her already made up narratives and characters she likes to LARP and role play as.


Pretty much all therapists have patients like this. Some people are really cool with spending obscene amounts of money to see a therapist and sabotage the whole thing so  they can babble at someone who can't tell them to fuck off. In the case of Chantel, it _really_ doesn't shock me she's doing this. She doesn't have anyone to talk to in her day to day life except her cats. She doesn't want therapy or to get better, she just likes having a captive audience.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 13, 2019)

roachrypt said:


> She doesn’t go on at length about having problems with narcissism, lying, manipulation, abusing others, ect...



You forgot the problem of a grown adult repeatedly shitting her pants, but I don't think she sees it as a problem.


----------



## fatfuck (Jun 13, 2019)

she truly is a monster. and you can use that word in any context you want.

3 square meals a day is weird? i thought she was fasting not too long ago? oh right, that was bullshit.

guess we're back to some shitty make up tutorials nobody requested, fake diets, and fake doctor appointments. but we all know what she does when the camera is off.

so how long until she's back with a "healthy" mukbang claiming that a girl has to eat even when she's losing weight?


----------



## Jackisnotaname (Jun 13, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> she truly is a monster. and you can use that word in any context you want.
> 
> 3 square meals a day is weird? i thought she was fasting not too long ago? oh right, that was bullshit.
> 
> ...



Chantal's claim is that because she spends so much time "fasting" is why three meals a day is a challenge. Chantal is saying that three meals a day is more than what she is used to eat. She is lying but she is also completely delusional.


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Jun 13, 2019)

I love that she's presenting this as new information. Like her 'haters' haven't been telling her for years now to stop doing stupid fad diets, and to try eating regular meal portions.


----------



## Smiling Honeybadger (Jun 13, 2019)

roachrypt said:


> What’s the point of going to therapy if you spend the whole time lecturing the therapist on what’s wrong with you and how to fix it? She lectures about nutrition, and mental health, and various other things. She comes up with diets for herself. And behavioral treatments for herself. Ect... if she has all the answers what’s the point in even going? Notice how it’s all glam and acceptable mental issues as well. She doesn’t go on at length about having problems with narcissism, lying, manipulation, abusing others, ect... because those character traits don’t paint her in the “eating disorder” character that she idolizes. Even though tackling those traits are essential to improving her headspace. But nope. She has all the answers and solutions. She doesn’t go to therapy for wellness. She goes to validate her already made up narratives and characters she likes to LARP and role play as.



She expects the therapist to say: "Oh yes, Ms. Sarault!! You are so right with your insights and analytics!! Have here the magic pill for eternal slimness and beauty. And of course, you don't need to change a thing in your life. You do you, gorl. There is no problem with you, as you have it totally right. To blame are just those horrible haters on youtube, who prevent you from working on your career as the internet's greatest influencer. And of course your daddy!! But now tell me more about how you crapped your pants on your way to the next drive through. That was soooo intriguing."


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 13, 2019)

those dagger nails dont work for anyone outside of a music video shoot. they look so fucking re.tarded especially on a fat person.


----------



## sgtpepper (Jun 13, 2019)

Strine said:


> -Chantal is going to do her makeup. She's already wearing makeup to hide her disgusting skin, but she doesn't admit this.



I was hoping someone else caught this!! You can clearly see this when she puts the primer on. Her skin was perfectly clear but when she gently puts the primer on these red spots begin to appear where her makeup was being rubbed off.


----------



## weaselhat (Jun 13, 2019)

Strine said:


> It's all one take, so I'm separating text bodies with fun snaps of Chantal.
> 
> -Opening shot of her hideous talons over a box of Elf shit
> -heyguysheyguysheyguysheyg
> ...


the grocery store comment, 
maybe my brain filled in the gaps but she said something about planning grocery trips instead of going in and buying whatever.  I assume the therapist may have talked about having a list and sticking with it and not grocery shopping when you are hungry. Two things to do if you love food and tend to buy bullshit when you go to the store. But this is Chantal we are talking about so who knows.


----------



## whiskey-mum (Jun 13, 2019)

Regarding the livestream, there's one thing that I noticed besides the gross shit.




She started again with the 'one hater changing names' story that we've had to hear about time after time.
I want to challenge Chantal.
IF it's true what you say and you keep getting 'harrassed' by one person who "every other day" makes a new account to comment on your channel and you know who it is (as you say), just say it.
Because this SoK-level autism should be laughed at. 
Of course I am not retarded, I know the probability of this being the case and it's a big If (although not quite as big as Chantal), but I am down for a new A-log cow.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jun 13, 2019)

whiskey-mum said:


> Regarding the livestream, there's one thing that I noticed besides the gross shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She just cant fathom in her eggplant shaped head; that more than one person could possibly dislike her. I mean; who doesn't love stories of flatulence and defecation? Hee Hee.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jun 13, 2019)

She's right. She'll probably be at least 60 pounds heavier and next to immobile if she keeps going at this rate.


----------



## bev (Jun 13, 2019)

Strine said:


> -She reveals she's watching 1950s videos about diet, punctuated with a very poor impersonation of a Transatlantic accent
> -More makeup talk who cares talk about your crazy fake diet Chantal
> -She claims to be eating a 1950s diet



Why do people think that people in the 1950s automatically had healthier diets than now? Yeah, maybe access to totally processed foods was less prevalent than today, but recipes from that time are still packed with cheese, meat, sugar, oils, and butters. But it's not like there's less access to healthier foods now than before, either. Even then, it doesn't matter. 2000 calories from meat and potatoes is still going to be processed the same way as 2000 calories of uwu healthy juices and salads (technically speaking). 

The main difference is that they moved more than people do now and their portions were smaller (and not because they actively had small portions, just look at how much smaller plates were back in the day). They didn't sit and drive to a supermarket to get a week's worth of groceries in one go. They went multiple times a week to multiple shops to get a bit of food at a time because refrigeration wasn't as well-developed as now. They relied on their own feet, carried everything, and took advantage of public transportation when they could. They washed and cleaned everything by hand (imagine cleaning a carpet without a vacuum). All of that burns calories. That's why that generation was able to have milkshakes, meatloaf, and roasted potatoes without getting incredibly obese. It wasn't because McDonald's wasn't a thing yet or that food wasn't processed. If people from the 1950s were healthier just by the virtue of their food, it wouldn't explain why there were still so many deathfats around at that time. Chantal will die before she realizes that the problem is herself instead of the circumstances of the world around her.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 13, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> She's right. She'll probably be at least 60 pounds heavier and next to immobile if she keeps going at this rate.
> View attachment 798957



She wishes.  On January 1, 2018, she listed all of her New Years Resolutions, all of which where complete failures.  Every single one crashed and burned almost instantly.  She specifically noted that in a year, she would not be sitting at the same table with nothing to show for it.  Needless to say, she hasn't budged from that table.

On January 1, 2019 she complained that 2018 "kicked my butt" and that 2019 would be different.  She outlined her new resolutions, all of which have also failed spectacularly so far.  She assured the haters that although she wasn't so inspirational in 2018, her channel would be very inspirational "in about six months".  Those six months are almost passed, and she is still a fat walrus who orders fast food at 3AM and shits herself in public like a developmentally disabled child.

The only thing, Chantal, that will be different in a year's time will be your health.  If you are still alive (we have to start prefacing predictions this way, thanks to your utter failure with any resolution you have ever made in your life), your health will have deteriorated and you may well be as bedbound as Amberlynn Reid.

But yes, take it all in...take in what is around you.  Fast food wrappers, junk food crumbs, soiled underwear and shitstains, a distant boyfriend, cat hair, stench, and a whole internet that thinks you are an assclown.  Take it all in...


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 13, 2019)

bev said:


> Why do people think that people in the 1950s automatically had healthier diets than now? Yeah, maybe access to totally processed foods was less prevalent than today, but recipes from that time are still packed with cheese, meat, sugar, oils, and butters. But it's not like there's less access to healthier foods now than before, either. Even then, it doesn't matter. 2000 calories from meat and potatoes is still going to be processed the same way as 2000 calories of uwu healthy juices and salads (technically speaking).
> 
> The main difference is that they moved more than people do now and their portions were smaller (and not because they actively had small portions, just look at how much smaller plates were back in the day). They didn't sit and drive to a supermarket to get a week's worth of groceries in one go. They went multiple times a week to multiple shops to get a bit of food at a time because refrigeration wasn't as well-developed as now. They relied on their own feet, carried everything, and took advantage of public transportation when they could. They washed and cleaned everything by hand (imagine cleaning a carpet without a vacuum). All of that burns calories. That's why that generation was able to have milkshakes, meatloaf, and roasted potatoes without getting incredibly obese. It wasn't because McDonald's wasn't a thing yet or that food wasn't processed. If people from the 1950s were healthier just by the virtue of their food, it wouldn't explain why there were still so many deathfats around at that time. Chantal will die before she realizes that the problem is herself instead of the circumstances of the world around her.


. 

I think you are confusing the 50s and 60s with the 10s. 

There were grocery stores, just like today. Moms went shopping weekly. They drove nice big cars that burned a lot of gas. Kids went with and their seatbelt was moms arm. Food was not healthy-or at least no healthier than today: meatloaf, boxed macaroni and cheese,  campbells soup, boxed mashed potatoes, canned veggies. The casserole was a big thing. 

Public transport (in the west anyway) was not popular and to be avoided, like now. There were vacuums, in fact, door to door salesmen would try to sell you one, along with encyclopedias and dish cleaning brushes. 

You are correct about portions though. People ate three meals and there wasn’t a lot of snacking between meals. They didn’t have double/triple helpings. Dessert wasn’t an every night thing for every family. Fast food was a rare treat, not what anybody did daily. And being thin wasn’t a crime, it was something to be admired. The fat kid in class-and there was only one- was ten pounds overweight, not 50 or a hundred. 

Lifestyles were just as busy but they were more set. Mostly women stayed home, men worked, came home at 6:00 and ate dinner. Kids had a set bedtime and no In their room or internet of course. 

Lots of stuff was the same but a lot was different, mostly the fact that self-discipline was built into the culture.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 13, 2019)

sgtpepper said:


> I was hoping someone else caught this!! You can clearly see this when she puts the primer on. Her skin was perfectly clear but when she gently puts the primer on these red spots begin to appear where her makeup was being rubbed off.


Only a blind person wouldn’t notice she already had speckled on a heavy coat of concealer, primer, foundation, etc... I thought she was just going to do eye makeup or some shit but she actually tried to pretend she was barefaced and now going to apply her facepaint.

Does she not recall her various videos where she actually has appeared with no make-up? It’s hard to miss or forget because she’s like a splotchy angery red tomato with squinty eyes buried under fat. 

TBH I enjoy her Miss Piggy RPG with big fake lashes and drag queen make-up. It makes her amusing painted up like a whore-clown instead sad like a miserable crazy morbidly obese humanoid.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 13, 2019)

Strine said:


> -She applies the wrong foundation colour over primer over the primer she put on before the video





MirnaMinkoff said:


> Only a blind person wouldn’t notice she already had speckled on a heavy coat of concealer, primer, foundation, etc... I thought she was just going to do eye makeup or some shit but she actually tried to pretend she was barefaced and now going to apply her facepaint.



Guys, you know better than this. Come on. She's too lazy and gross to ever even think about applying makeup before filming. She just hadn't washed her face from the day before - as always. You can verify this because you can clearly see she still has yesterday's grody mascara all clumped up in her lashes. She really is just beyond any level of disgusting that I've ever seen. She's huge, dirty, and greasy, yet still doesn't even bother to wash her face at night. Doesn't bother to wash it in the morning either. Doesn't even bother to wash it OR remove yesterday's makeup when filming a makeup video. Who is lazy and disgusting enough to film a YT video applying makeup over day-old, slept-in makeup? No one. No one but Chantal. Her lack of hygiene disgusts me.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 13, 2019)

bev said:


> Why do people think that people in the 1950s automatically had healthier diets than now? Yeah, maybe access to totally processed foods was less prevalent than today, but recipes from that time are still packed with cheese, meat, sugar, oils, and butters. But it's not like there's less access to healthier foods now than before, either. Even then, it doesn't matter. 2000 calories from meat and potatoes is still going to be processed the same way as 2000 calories of uwu healthy juices and salads (technically speaking).
> 
> The main difference is that they moved more than people do now and their portions were smaller (and not because they actively had small portions, just look at how much smaller plates were back in the day). They didn't sit and drive to a supermarket to get a week's worth of groceries in one go. They went multiple times a week to multiple shops to get a bit of food at a time because refrigeration wasn't as well-developed as now. They relied on their own feet, carried everything, and took advantage of public transportation when they could. They washed and cleaned everything by hand (imagine cleaning a carpet without a vacuum). All of that burns calories. That's why that generation was able to have milkshakes, meatloaf, and roasted potatoes without getting incredibly obese. It wasn't because McDonald's wasn't a thing yet or that food wasn't processed. If people from the 1950s were healthier just by the virtue of their food, it wouldn't explain why there were still so many deathfats around at that time. Chantal will die before she realizes that the problem is herself instead of the circumstances of the world around her.


Most people had vacuums in the 1950’s.


----------



## bev (Jun 13, 2019)

Thanks for holding me accountable. Regardless, doing the most basic chores back then still required more physical exertion than now. Chantal eating a 1950s diet is going to keep the fat girl fat.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 13, 2019)

bev said:


> Thanks for holding me accountable. Regardless, doing the most basic chores back then still required more physical exertion than now. Chantal eating a 1950s diet is going to keep the fat girl fat.


Agreed, she’s just going to quintuple the portions most people ate back then.


----------



## Triggured (Jun 13, 2019)

I love how she can't articulate a single intelligent "reviewer" thought about this make up lol "It's not greasy" is not a review of concealer. If you're going to make reviews on something, you need to actually watch other reviews. Know the product, and not just that, know the audience and what they enjoy in their videos. 

Also, love how she flippantly states how easy things were in the past before people thought "this and that, and dairy was bad for you". You fucking fake vegan fuck, Chantal.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 13, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> .
> 
> I think you are confusing the 50s and 60s with the 10s.
> 
> ...


 Also, high fructose corn syrup wasn't widely used  (it was discovered in the 50s) until the 70's when the Nixon administration needed a way to deal with a corn surplus after they tried to get brownie points with farmers and gave incentives for them to grow corn as their only cash crop. 

I'd like to add that there also weren't the hundreds of choices of foods like there are today. There might have been 12 varieties of cereal, not 60. 4 major brands of chips, not 100 and in dozens of flavors and flavor combinations. 
 That is why Trader Joe's business model has been so successful. They went back to the basics and narrowed down the choices while still offering what people want.


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 13, 2019)

Googling "1950s food portions" or "food portion size history" gets some really fun results. This portion stuff is triggering to Chantal though, she'd rather die than count calories (and so she shall).

Not to mention people would openly gawk at and shame fatties back then. There was no fat acceptance, probably not even from your own family. There was a really strong social incentive to not let yourself become a landwhale.

e: I should say an _overt_ social incentive was in place back then. That social incentive is absolutely still there (fatties are treated poorly across the board, studies show) but we're not allowed to _talk_ about it anymore, not allowed to acknowledge that social incentive. Which just makes the problem worse.


----------



## fuxetudeto (Jun 13, 2019)

Did anyone notice that she said “we have a round face” when she was talking about contouring...so she’s referring to herself in plural now. She’s so special.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 13, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Not to mention people would openly gawk at and shame fatties back then.


I'm pretty sure that "Dolly Dimples" who was a popular circus/freak show performer in the 1930s into the 50s was appx 400lbs at the height of her popularity. At her highest, before she lost weight due to health problems, she was about as heavy as Big AL. She was also about 5 feet tall. Chantal would have had no trouble getting a job with a rival freak show. I guess Yt has become the modern day freak show anyway. Hugely fat women getting ad sense and superchat coin to tell stories about shitting themselves and giving handies to hobos for fast food.


----------



## Strine (Jun 13, 2019)

fuxetudeto said:


> Did anyone notice that she said “we have a round face” when she was talking about contouring...so she’s referring to herself in plural now. She’s so special.


It's the royal "we". She's the pizza queen, remember?


----------



## Mr Foster (Jun 13, 2019)

Strine said:


> It's the royal "we". She's the pizza queen, remember?



Her royal doughness.


----------



## Testostrogen (Jun 14, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> I'm pretty sure that "Dolly Dimples" who was a popular circus/freak show performer in the 1930s into the 50s was appx 400lbs at the height of her popularity. At her highest, before she lost weight due to health problems, she was about as heavy as Big AL. She was also about 5 feet tall. Chantal would have had no trouble getting a job with a rival freak show. I guess Yt has become the modern day freak show anyway. Hugely fat women getting ad sense and superchat coin to tell stories about shitting themselves and giving handies to hobos for fast food.


The wiki article says that she ate 800 calories a day and in about a year was down to 112 lbs. If Chantal had started anything even remotely like this at any of the points she claimed she would, she could be that much closer to being a thin beauty queen (lol) by now.... But we all know she can't stick to anything for a week, let alone a year.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Jun 14, 2019)

I tip my hat to those who can listen to these videos.  I made it like a minute into the elf cosmetics video and had to stop because she sounds like she is dying.  Heaving for air because she's moving a bit as she applies makeup.  What must it be like to be in the same car with her as she Darth Vaders because she had to move her arms to steer?  There's something anxiety-inducing listening to super fats breathe.


----------



## Who Now (Jun 14, 2019)

It's a perfect storm of reasons why there are more weight problems. In addition to what was said here already about family home life changing, there wasn't 24/7 fast food available, or even 24 hr grocery stores (with a few exceptions) in most areas.  Restaurant portions increased dramatically when the competition realized that they could entice more people by advertising more food at cheap prices ala "Grand Slam". These portions somehow  normalized in people's minds.  Before that, today's regular Mcdonalds hamburger, small fries and small soda was considered a normal portion for an adult. Now, it's a kid's meal.  Also, today, one can stay home 24 /7 and never have to leave with online delivery of every type of goods, services and entertainment.


----------



## wetcarpet (Jun 14, 2019)

Triggured said:


> I love how she can't articulate a single intelligent "reviewer" thought about this make up lol "It's not greasy" is not a review of concealer. If you're going to make reviews on something, you need to actually watch other reviews. Know the product, and not just that, know the audience and what they enjoy in their videos.
> 
> Also, love how she flippantly states how easy things were in the past before people thought "this and that, and dairy was bad for you". You fucking fake vegan fuck, Chantal.


Why the fuck does she use her hands to put on products? There's no fucking wonder why her skin is so fucking nasty besides her diet.


----------



## Angry New Ager (Jun 14, 2019)

Strine said:


> It's the royal "we". She's the pizza queen, remember?


I thought it was because she's the size of three women, so she's decided she's a plural system. There's the manic Chantal who aggressively binges on camera while talking about disgusting topics. There's the contrite, soft-voiced Chantal. Then there's the insufferable vegan Chantal. They each take turns fronting, in strict rotation. 


Who Now said:


> It's a perfect storm of reasons why there are more weight problems. In addition to what was said here already about family home life changing, there wasn't 24/7 fast food available, or even 24 hr grocery stores (with a few exceptions) in most areas.  Restaurant portions increased dramatically when the competition realized that they could entice more people by advertising more food at cheap prices ala "Grand Slam". These portions somehow  normalized in people's minds.  Before that, today's regular Mcdonalds hamburger, small fries and small soda was considered a normal portion for an adult. Now, it's a kid's meal.  Also, today, one can stay home 24 /7 and never have to leave with online delivery of every type of goods, services and entertainment.


Snacking, and consuming a lot of junk food, also wasn't such a big thing, even in the '70s when I was growing up. I knew a lot of families that only bought things like soda and chips for picnics or parties. But snacking in between meals, especially for adults, just wasn't a thing. Nor was eating at your desk at work. Nor was walking around out in public clutching a massive soda, latte, or Starbeetus drink--and stores would tell you to leave if you brought one inside. 



Spoiler: Old Kiwi sperging: snacks, coffee, soda, carbs, and TV



If you wanted coffee, you got actual coffee, in a 10-ounce cup, and had to add your own cream and sugar. Lattes? What the fuck were those? Until Starbucks came along, those were coffee-house drinks that only people in big cities knew about, and even there they weren't something you grabbed every single morning on your way to work. 

You wanted soda from a vending machine? You got a 12-ounce can (or, still in some places, a small glass bottle, but those were gone by the late '70s). Today it's a 20-ounce bottle. The 2-liter bottle didn't come along until the very early '80s; nor did the 32-ounce Big Gulp at 7/11 stores--which was shocking when it first came out and remained the gold standard for obscenely large sodas for over a decade. And soda became _cheap, _thanks to corn subsidies and HFCS. A six-pack of 12-ounce cans cost about $2.25 in the mid-'80s, as did a 2-liter bottle. A Big Gulp was $.89. Those prices haven't changed much, over 30 years later, even with inflation. 

And then, starting in the '80s, came the demonization of fat, and exhortations to eat a lot more carbohydrates instead. That's proved to be an unmitigated disaster; between that and the increasing cheapness of sodas in the '80s, it's no coincidence that obesity rates first began their drastic rise at that time. 

Oh, and another thing--TV broadcasting changed. Before, you only got a few channels--ABC, NBC, CBS, PBS, and maybe one or two local channels (more if you lived in a major city). If there was nothing worth watching on TV, people went and _did other things_. Kids went out to play. Adults had hobbies. There was also a lot less kid-oriented programming, and virtually all of that was shown on Saturday mornings, or for a small part of the day on PBS (where _Mr. Rogers' Neighborhood, Sesame Street,_ and _Electric Company_ ran back-to-back--a mere 90 minutes of children's programming a day). 

Then, with the new baby boom of the '80s, and deregulation of children's programming, creating content for kids suddenly took off. And that was enabled, in part, by the rise of cable TV. 

Cable started to gain some ground in the '70s, but during the '80s was when most people first got it, and with it, 24-hour programming. During the '90s, the number of available channels skyrocketed That coincided with the arrival of VCRs, which made flopping on the couch and watching movies possible. It also made it possible to stick in a kid-friendly movie and use it as a babysitter, and let kids watch the same goddamned movie over and over again until it became ingrained in their consciousnesses, 

But what this new smorgasbord of 24/7 TV meant was that there was always something on, including kids' programming, so people--including, and perhaps _especially_, children--spent a lot more time on the couch, rather than getting up to participate in other activities. And they ate as they sat in front of the tube, often mindlessly, because their attention was riveted on the screen, rather than what they were stuffing into their faces. 

The 1950s weren't some lost Golden Age of nutrition and exercise. They just weren't the '80s, when a lot of drastic changes occurred  in both food manufacturing and television viewing that led to the population gaining weight, or the years since, in whch those changes have only intensified.


----------



## chesticle_udders (Jun 14, 2019)

God, I hate how she says "Cognitive Behaviour Therapy", like she just found the cure to cancer.


----------



## fatfuck (Jun 14, 2019)

chesticle_udders said:


> God, I hate how she says "Cognitive Behaviour Therapy", like she just found the cure to cancer.



that's how she is with everything new she starts. she's giddy because she thinks this is finally it. right now they are probably easing her slowly but there will inevitably come a time where she'll have to put in hard work to actually make it work. that's when she'll quit like everything she ever tried and say it wasn't for her.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 14, 2019)

Boring ass unboxing video with those horrible lashes on:





Jesus Christ. She just admitted that she doesn't use deodorant.


----------



## Pumba (Jun 14, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Boring ass unboxing video with those horrible lashes on:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comments still on for now, her fans need to get their eyes checked, either that or they're giant retards. She looks bloated and she can barely breathe though all the comments are about how she looks beautiful and more healthy, holy shit lol.

I like to imagine some of them are catty girls being sarcastic qween crabs.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jun 14, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Jesus Christ. She just admitted that she doesn't use deodorant.



3min 55sec in for anyone interested.

She also talks about using her fat finger to apply the nail polish bottle looking blush right before showing off a brush she got in the box and then adds it to her jar full of brushes.


----------



## thejackal (Jun 14, 2019)

You'd perhaps think a 400lb woman would have BO issues especially in a swampy summer like Ottawa tends to have.  Chantal has an oddly high opinion of her hygiene for someone that brags about her digestive issues so often.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Jun 14, 2019)

It's probably a relic of her "self-love"/'au naturel' phase where she swore to never use makeup or shave again. She rolled that back as quickly as usual, but any excuse not to commit to basic hygiene I suppose.


----------



## GoodLard (Jun 14, 2019)

The comments, not one negative one. Just praise and compliments. Her stans are truly delusional. One even admitted that she bought over $100 of ELF make-up after watching Chantal's vid, smh.


----------



## Mr Foster (Jun 14, 2019)

"I don't have all day to sit and police the comments"

Sure, Jabba.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 14, 2019)

thejackal said:


> You'd perhaps think a 400lb woman would have BO issues especially in a swampy summer like Ottawa tends to have.  Chantal has an oddly high opinion of her hygiene for someone that brags about her digestive issues so often.


She once stated that she doesn’t bother with showers much because “everyone smells after they’ve been out of the shower for more than an hour.”

She really thinks normal people stink only a few hours after their last bath.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Jun 14, 2019)

She already never washes or leaves the house, all she needs is a lap dog to attract her lice and fleas and she could live like the (Medieval) nobility she thinks she is. At least their hair-loss came from lead/mercury/aluminium poisoning that they didn't know any better about.

Her thinking nobody notices her BO is like Koreans who don't shower because 'Koreans don't sweat' and yet reek of yesterday's kimchi.


----------



## sevynohthree (Jun 14, 2019)

i cant believe she doesnt wear deodorant and thinks she has no smell of body odor.....


LIKE. WHAT.


----------



## skellig58 (Jun 14, 2019)

<---- TFW Heifer doesn't were deoderant. Now. I (PL) know when people are suffering from depression, one of the first things they neglect is personal care. Life is just grey and you just can't give a fuck. But Chantal has neither an honest dx of depression or an eating disorder. (afik)
And spending 100$ on ELF. FFS, maybe it's just in my area, but I find ELF cometics all the time in my local dollar stores.
Edit: Eh, sorry for the TMI.


----------



## meowmix (Jun 14, 2019)

Her mother really failed her. I feel like she was never taught how to properly clean herself.

OMG, does she have an innie? I just thought about the state of her moist, folded over by fat bellybutton and nearly died.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 14, 2019)

Well, this week's "content" ought to prove to any rational person just how vapid and empty her head is, as if there were any doubt.  Watch me cook with processed spaghetti sauce!!  Watch me put on makeup!! Watch me open a box!!

Pretty inspiring, O Creator.

I still say if she keeps this up, she'll start getting so few views, she's gonna start spazzing over car repairs again.  I don't even believe the dingbats want to see this shit; they are just habituated to kissing ass.  The mukbangs and rotten grape fasts got between four and ten times as many views as these are getting.

As for the bit about no deodorant, and her assurance she has no BO...  It is always the stinkiest people of all who think they have no BO.  I suspect they become so accustomed to their own stink, they don't even notice it anymore.  Any woman who shits her pants multiple times is gonna have BO issues, especially a 400 pound sweat monster like her who re-wears the same clothes without washing them.  No wonder Peetz and Bibi don't wanna "bone" her.


----------



## skellig58 (Jun 14, 2019)

Is it actually possible to not have B.O.? I don't just mean olfactory impared, but I thought everyone had bacteria on them that caused body odor. Just a dumb question.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jun 14, 2019)

(link)

If by any chance Chantal is in the 2%, she still shits her pants, piss on the side of the road, doesn't wash her face and hair, has a ton of bacteria (and sauce) under her nails and probably has mold in her rolls. Basically no one would notice her armpits are odorless.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Jun 14, 2019)

skellig58 said:


> Is it actually possible to not have B.O.? I don't just mean olfactory impared, but I thought everyone had bacteria on them that caused body odor. Just a dumb question.


BO in English is used to describe particularly strong-smelling sweat, or people who are unaware of the presence of their scent. Some people smell naturally stronger even if they wash regularly and it's a medical issue that they need to be aware of for its social ramifications. It's not to be mistaken for people who just don't wash, as the accumulated stench of those people will always be bad. If somebody uses "BO" they probably actually mean "bad BO". In general fresh sweat won't smell particularly bad, but if it does then a person will be considered as having a "BO problem". Just for comprehensiveness the implication of the term is slightly different if you're talking about a teenage boy, where his "BO problem" might actually be that he has yet to learn how often he needs to wash, but for an adult expectations are different.

With a person Chantal's weight, not focusing on cleanliness is particularly stupid as they have a natural disadvantage. Chantal's "bread factory" comments about her smell come to mind.

The level of sweat/bacteria that bodies produce are genetically variable, east Asians produce very little as they have fewer sweat glands. There are other interesting variables such as the type of ear wax produced between Asians and westerners being different too. (Sorry for all the edits, I missed one of your points).


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jun 14, 2019)

No doubt, Chantal smells. Let's just hope for anyone unlucky enough to be around her, she doesn't smell as much as she lies.
That would be brutal.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 14, 2019)

All massively morbidly obese people like Chantal smell. The fat folds and the stuff that accumulates in between them is nasty af, they sweat profusely, have difficulty wiping and they don’t shower very often but even when they do are unable to adequately reach all the areas that need cleaned. Never mind Chantal admits to shitting herself regularly. 

 Almost every super death fat claims they shower everyday, but that’s as true as their claims of eating healthy. The fact is taking a shower is like a work out for them. Getting in the shower, standing, moving their arms, etc... is strenuous activity for someone 400 lbs.  

She showers a tiny bit more frequently than she works out or walks more than 500 ft.


----------



## DongMiguel (Jun 14, 2019)

Pumba said:


> Comments still on for now, her fans need to get their eyes checked, either that or they're giant exceptional individuals. She looks bloated and she can barely breathe though all the comments are about how she looks beautiful and more healthy, holy shit lol.
> 
> I like to imagine some of them are catty girls being sarcastic qween crabs.



They're either trolls or morons. What's funny is that they'll send her ass-pats about her face looking thinner and how you can definitely tell her new eating plan is working, only to go absolutely quiet when, inevitably, she admits in a later video that it was all a lie and she's actually been eating Arby's and Burger King for the last week and a half.


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 14, 2019)

These women are the deathfat equivalent of those insane/re.tarded women who write love letters to serial killers on death row.


----------



## ImJustAbitSwollen (Jun 14, 2019)

DongMiguel said:


> They're either trolls or morons. What's funny is that they'll send her ass-pats about her face looking thinner and how you can definitely tell her new eating plan is working, only to go absolutely quiet when, inevitably, she admits in a later video that it was all a lie and she's actually been eating Arby's and Burger King for the last week and a half.


I would love to see Chantals "switch account" tab on youtube. I can almost guarantee there would be a few hundred accounts she's made to comment on her own videos. she's that fucking nuts.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 14, 2019)

By the way, has it been noted she changed her YouTube avatar yet again?

And once again, she cannot pose for a photo standing without clutching a tree.  I honestly think she believes it makes her look thin.  Hard to do that though when you are wearing one of Amberlynn's dresses.

Look at that flabby face.  That second chin is out of control.  And how about that fatty smirk?  That's the look of someone who shits her pants and does not care.

Mighty pale looking too.  She sure has not been getting outside much...


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 14, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> View attachment 800820
> 
> By the way, has it been noted she changed her YouTube avatar yet again?
> 
> ...


I didn’t notice any of those things because I can never get over HER GIANT HEAD. If you told me she had dwarfism i would believe it. She’s so weirdly proportioned, like a giant midget.


----------



## skellig58 (Jun 14, 2019)

It was a dumb question, but thanks to everyone who answered. i guess I was thinking of a normal sized person with some medical anomaly. Not Chantal. Sorry for being off topic.


----------



## peppy (Jun 14, 2019)

its usually people who are really stupid, with very poor education and hygiene, who claim that they do not need deodorant and that they do not have BO.

these people are so beyond stupid, they lack the basic awareness to manage their hygiene.

it's no surprise or coincidence that Chantal has only 2 friends, and doesn't see the need to wear deodorant. no one is around here long enough, nor do they give enough a shit to tell her she stinks.

I feel her entire life has been people avoiding eye-contacting and trying to hurry away lol


----------



## Mr Foster (Jun 14, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> View attachment 800820
> 
> By the way, has it been noted she changed her YouTube avatar yet again?
> 
> ...



That picture is so calculated to not show how absolutly massive she is.

Bitch we know your 400 pounds.

Taking a picture straight on doesn't hide your barrel gut.

Edit: @AbraCadaver seriously, how is her head that big? It really is confusingly large.


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 14, 2019)

I'm feeling generous, I'll give her props for being able to wear a dress as a dress (Amberlynn could never)


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Jun 14, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> I'm feeling generous, I'll give her props for being able to wear a dress as a dress (Amberlynn could never)


From what little I know about Amber, she would wear it backwards?


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jun 14, 2019)

Chiming in on the 1950's shit - I'm surprised there's not much chat about smoking.  Smoking was cheap, socially acceptable and also curbs appetite.    So yes, people were more active, there was less refrigeration, less TV in general not just options, shows and stations - they didn't become a home staple until the 60's.   True about the fast food - it wasn't abundant like today so most dining out experiences were sit down meals and pineapple was all the rage.

But let's not forget the focus here.. and that even if Chantal was alive in the 1950's.... She'd still drink gravy. Like it's juice. In fact, in n Canada in the 1950's, poutine made it's debut.  She'd fit right in.


Mr Foster said:


> That picture is so calculated to not show how absolutly massive she is.
> 
> Bitch we know your 400 pounds.
> 
> ...


The photo was featured in the beginning of her McD's Fish and Chips video with Peetz on or about 31 May....so it's not new other than it being her newest avatar.

As to Chantal's hygienee, I'm too lazy to dig it up on a late Friday night, but she usually just scubs down and what is burnt in my brain was her saying "Washed the rolls and the holes! TEE HEE! HA!"


----------



## PatTraverse (Jun 14, 2019)

Mr Foster said:


> Edit: @AbraCadaver seriously, how is her head that big? It really is confusingly large.


Chantal has a clear genetic predisposition for storing fat there like Tess Holliday does for her upper arms. She already had a big head when she was younger and smaller.  Her mom also has a big head even if she is nowhere as fat as her spawn.

There nothing worse than that as the moment you gain any fat, it goes directly to your head with no way of hiding it unlike the rest of the body. It also makes her lie about never gaining weight even more ridiculous as any time she gains, it immediately shows on her face.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 15, 2019)

The feminine shadow on the right is Peetz, and the big bruiser on the left is our gorl.

She spends most of her "walk" sitting on a bench.  Her feet are nowhere close to touching the ground.  I doubt her claims of 5'3" very much...






She also is going back on Lexapro, and _the bench fucking cracks under her weight. _She also brags about wearing deodorant.

"Does the moon get weather?" she asks.  "I know nothing about space..."  Lady, the things you know nothing about could fill wikipedia.


----------



## Viridian (Jun 15, 2019)

Not only is she out neck-wattling Necky at this point, but she's also giving Tess Holliday a run for her money in the massive ham hock department:








She gets out of breath just giving her video intro, when she's not even moving. Fuck's sake, how could anyone willingly live like that?


----------



## Bleach Milkshake (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## multiverse (Jun 15, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> View attachment 801008
> 
> 
> The feminine shadow on the right is Peetz, and the big bruiser on the left is our gorl.
> ...


"You gotta push through the pain" of exercise when you're super morbidly obese?

No, you do not. You need to push through the pain of not being gut bustingly full every hour of the day. You need to push through the pain of feeling feelings and not drowning them with food. You need to push through the pain of anxiety and boredom, because food has been the center of your life and without it you will feel lost, alone, depressed and afraid.

Those are the pains you need. Super fatties who try to exercise off the weight instead of fixing the source of then problem end up bed bound due to an injury a regular person could shrug off - which leads to more weight than they could have ever imagined.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 15, 2019)

Deathfats always have that crease on their bicep. Where fat collects to make an upper arm roll. I've never seen even moderately overweight people to have that feature. She is so gunt heavy that her hips seem to be splaying as well. Soon she will be like those unfortunates on MSHPL who are in a permanent split and are unable to close their legs. On the bright side at least air gets to circulate.


----------



## Viridian (Jun 15, 2019)

There seems to be something up with Chantal's left cheek. It's visible starting around 7:16 (along with the mass of comedonal acne on her forehead), while she sits on the bench and pontificates about how out of shape she is:








Dirt? Bruising? Smudged days old makeup? No idea. Just thought it looked odd.


----------



## alaspooryorick (Jun 15, 2019)

Ugh god, I haven't seen the video but isn't that the makeup from her video the either day? It certainly _looks_ like dirty, disintegrated old makeup.


----------



## welsho (Jun 15, 2019)

It's really unnerving how she holds her "apron" (I learned that word from Fat Amy*shudder*) like a pregnant woman cradles her bump. Gross.


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Jun 15, 2019)

Viridian said:


> There seems to be something up with Chantal's left cheek. It's visible starting around 7:16 (along with the mass of comedonal acne on her forehead), while she sits on the bench and pontificates about how out of shape she is:
> 
> View attachment 801028
> View attachment 801033
> ...


Ahahahahaha it's badly applied makeup that she's now sweating off in streaks so it looks even worse.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 15, 2019)

Viridian said:


> There seems to be something up with Chantal's left cheek. It's visible starting around 7:16 (along with the mass of comedonal acne on her forehead), while she sits on the bench and pontificates about how out of shape she is:
> 
> View attachment 801028
> View attachment 801033
> ...


I mean it is Chantal. It could be Horsey Sauce or brownie residue.


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 15, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> View attachment 801012



oh my god this is amazing


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 15, 2019)

AbraCadaver said:


> I didn’t notice any of those things because I can never get over HER GIANT HEAD.





Viridian said:


> There seems to be something up with Chantal's left cheek. It's visible starting around 7:16 (along with the mass of comedonal acne on her forehead), while she sits on the bench and pontificates about how out of shape she is:
> 
> View attachment 801028
> View attachment 801033
> ...


not sure if it’s leftover makeup or the worst contouring ever, but scope out her powdered scalp at the beginning, and at the end it disappears as she’s sweated it all off. Woman just wear a headband!

Damn but her painted widows peak makes her look like an inflated Butch Patrick.

Now that I look again, it does look like a days-old buildup of product, shed skin cells and dirt. If you’ve ever seen skin that’s gone unwashed for quite sometime, it gets that patchy brownish look in places. It can’t be contour because it’s all over the place on her. No one’s that terrible at contour.


----------



## NP 901 (Jun 15, 2019)

letericajones said:


> Reminds me of a woman named Chitoka from the show “Family by the Ton.”


 These death fats are crushing me in weight class _and _in flexibility, damn.


----------



## AngelBitch (Jun 15, 2019)

Viridian said:


> There seems to be something up with Chantal's left cheek. It's visible starting around 7:16 (along with the mass of comedonal acne on her forehead), while she sits on the bench and pontificates about how out of shape she is:
> 
> View attachment 801028
> View attachment 801033
> ...


i think it's her hair powder stuff. it's either sweated down her face or she's been doing her "touches face, touches hair, touches face" thing smudging it all over herself.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 15, 2019)

On the topic of Jabba's non-existent hygiene, check out her mouth during this video. At the very beginning, you can see her tongue when she's talking and it's like completely white. Her gums, too. She has mentioned several times before that she doesn't regularly brush her teeth. This means that the day this was filmed she filmed two videos, applied a full face of makeup, spent the day with James, and not one of those things moved her to brush that coating off her goddamn teeth and tongue.

No showers. No face washing. No teeth brushing. No deodorant. No makeup removing. Stores dirty shirts on her floor and re-wears them. Regularly doesn't wear pants. Can't wipe her ass. Regularly shits her pants.


----------



## Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop (Jun 15, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


>


Why does she hold herself like shes either carrying octuplets or about to take a massive shit? Is she proud of her gargantuan gunt she has amassed? or is this action simply out of habit at this point.. Is it to keep her piggy beetus sausage trotters warm? Maybe she does it to remind herself what human touch feels like down there occasionally bc we now know she definitely has a stink radius of about 2 ft or more. 
Also, just the size of her feet compared to the rest of her body is the cake topper. No wonder she hates walking or moving or even standing at this point. She probably wobbles all over the place in those tiny lotuses, they swell and kill her anytime she goes to do anything for too long. No wonder she has shifty eyes. People are staring, who wouldnt? This is the train wreck that keeps on giving.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 15, 2019)

Holy beard of Jesus, Canadian gorl is turning into a ball.


----------



## Todd Weiss (Jun 15, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> View attachment 801008
> 
> 
> The feminine shadow on the right is Peetz, and the big bruiser on the left is our gorl.
> ...



My first and last post on the farms:


I’ll see myself out...


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Jun 15, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> View attachment 801012



She looks like a beached whale, complete with decomposition... I think this is my favourite screenshot to date. 

Also for any newbies; note the reason her shoe is untied is because she can't reach it. (She has admitted to this in a past video, I believe).


----------



## Igotdigusted (Jun 15, 2019)

I have a sick appreciation of people who know how to laugh at themselves....with sincerity (considering it was such a reaction and I am not simply foolishly optimistic).
So this video was not appalling to me. It was mildly interesting and I rather enjoyed James' low key trolling, which was intoned by Cuntal's giggles at the mess she truly is. I prefer seeing something like that to her usual rants. Those piss me off, this makes me smirk.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Jun 15, 2019)

Peetz makes fun of ChinsAll for breaking benches, couches, and clogging restaurant toilets.   
He might be a beta faggot but he knows how to get his digs in. It's probably residual contempt from years of dating the Mysterious Masked Toilet Clogger. No wonder he's in therapy. He must have PTSD from her smells alone.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 15, 2019)

Those hands though. If i didn’t know any better I’d think she spent the last 20 years doing manual farm labor. So dainty and feminine.


----------



## Skin Fold Odor (Jun 15, 2019)

via Imgflip GIF Maker

My god look at all that wobble...


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 15, 2019)

I think she’s shorter than the 5ft2-5ft3 previously estimated.


----------



## PatTraverse (Jun 15, 2019)

Skin Fold Odor said:


> via Imgflip GIF Maker
> 
> My god look at all that wobble...


Chantal looks ridiculous moving those stumpy legs while craddling her gunt. Talking about the gunt craddle, is she subconsciously trying to tuck it in? Is she trying to hide it with her gigantic trotters? Is she trying to stimulate something in that area? The possibilities are endless...

I just feel that it is so dumb looking that it should be included in her list of weird ticks.


----------



## Pargon (Jun 15, 2019)

Skin Fold Odor said:


> via Imgflip GIF Maker
> 
> My god look at all that wobble...


She really is just an overgrown, mutated toddler, isn't she?


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Jun 15, 2019)

I would just like to point out the visible outline of her incontinence pad, for all those who may have missed it.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 15, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> I would just like to point out the visible outline of her incontinence pad, for all those who may have missed it.
> View attachment 801437


Possibly. However I think it is just her gunt. Her panniculus (apron) is so pendulous it just hangs down almost to her knees. It looks like she is storing at least 70% of her excess weight in her mid section. The worst place to store it. Also, I don't think she would bother with incontinence pads. She'd rather piss out in nature, behind an Arby's dumpster, and probably her car. She has no shame nor common sense.


----------



## spike23 (Jun 15, 2019)

Two essential items Chantal needs for her walks. A peetz and a bench.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jun 15, 2019)

She has abnormally short legs. People with this body type tend to store more in the mid section and sometimes upper arms.





Check out that ass. Fucking nightmare fuel. 
Further proof she cannot wipe


----------



## AlNamrood (Jun 15, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> View attachment 801557



Judging by her butt, I don't think she's wearing an incontinence pad. Unless her asscrack has swallowed it.


----------



## Fliddaroonie (Jun 15, 2019)

Viridian said:


> There seems to be something up with Chantal's left cheek. It's visible starting around 7:16 (along with the mass of comedonal acne on her forehead), while she sits on the bench and pontificates about how out of shape she is:
> 
> View attachment 801028
> View attachment 801033
> ...


Acanthosis nigricans? It's a sign of uncontrolled type two diabetes. Though the placement is atypical, but to be fair, is there anything remotely normal about people of that size?


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jun 15, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> View attachment 801008
> 
> 
> The feminine shadow on the right is Peetz, and the big bruiser on the left is our gorl.
> ...



Oh Lord, those screenshots.

I find it interesting that even her good pal Peetz won't get close enough to her to bend down & tie her sneakers. Sure, no smell there. Yikes.

Walking & exercise part 5,341. Does she understand this has to be a daily thing? Not just something she does for 3 minutes of content?
This is her problem. Chantal truly believes if she 'exercises' (LOL as I don't count sitting on a bench exercise, but whatever) & restricts herself for one meal, her fat struggle is over.
'I fasted for one day, I'm skinny!'
'I walked in the park for 10 minutes, I'm going to Everest!'

This is her mindset. She is the weight of 3 people. Well, 3 chubby people. And it's going to take years to drop those people. Never going to do it.

I'll skip the video & just thank those of you brave enough to watch her try to breathe.


----------



## Beluga (Jun 15, 2019)

She literally walked for 7 steps and was out of breath. That's just beyond depressing.


----------



## Pumba (Jun 15, 2019)

Going for a "walk" then spending over half the video talking nonsense with Peetz, nice workout there girl. That arm was horrifying, how she cradled her stomach was horrifying, how out of breath she was walking at a snail's pace for 3 minutes was again, horrifying.

If she had any self-control and determination to change this is exactly what she should be doing(with more effort ofc), walking on a gym treadmill is no different to this and she can save her poor granny some money. Well, that and changing her diet().

On a sidenote, might be a bit unrelated but my god is Canada beautiful.


----------



## Beluga (Jun 15, 2019)

She also talks about her PE and her hospital visits at around 10:00, does anyone know if what she says is plausible? I know jack shit about medicine and all that stuff.


----------



## Testostrogen (Jun 15, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> I think she’s shorter than the 5ft2-5ft3 previously estimated.


Eh, she could be 5'2" or 5'3" in my opinion. PL but I am about that height and when I am scooched all the way into a seat my feet generally don't reach the ground either. Plus you have to remember she has a massive cushion of fat on her ass which acts like a booster seat, making her legs dangle even more comically.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 15, 2019)

Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop said:


> Why does she hold herself like shes either carrying octuplets or about to take a massive shit? Is she proud of her gargantuan gunt she has amassed? or is this action simply out of habit at this point.. Is it to keep her piggy beetus sausage trotters warm? Maybe she does it to remind herself what human touch feels like down there occasionally bc we now know she definitely has a stink radius of about 2 ft or more.
> Also, just the size of her feet compared to the rest of her body is the cake topper. No wonder she hates walking or moving or even standing at this point. She probably wobbles all over the place in those tiny lotuses, they swell and kill her anytime she goes to do anything for too long. No wonder she has shifty eyes. People are staring, who wouldnt? This is the train wreck that keeps on giving.



Because the weight of her hanging gunt is uncomfortable, it pulls at her already over stretched skin so holding it relieves pressure/pain. Normal weight pregnant women don’t even have that issue because the baby is held firm to their mid section, but having that much fat just hanging in a fold becomes painful. The human body was not designed to hold an 80 lbs fat roll on its abdomen. After having it swing while she walks it probably gets extra sore, so she holds it while sitting.

 It’s an engrained habit, she almost always holds her gunt in these “walking” videos where she seems to sit more than she walks.


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 15, 2019)

It could also be for stability in addition to comfort. Deathfats have weird balance issues especially the Humpty Dumpty shaped ones like Chintal. Like maybe if she doesn't hold onto her own gunt she'll teeter backwards, not have the strength to right herself, and then she'll roll sideways off the bench   (  )


----------



## weaselhat (Jun 15, 2019)

skellig58 said:


> Is it actually possible to not have B.O.? I don't just mean olfactory impared, but I thought everyone had bacteria on them that caused body odor. Just a dumb question.


People also have two different types of sweat glands and depending on genetics, some have less of the ones that produce the type of sweat that smells worse. This article explains it better. 








						Why Does B.O. Smell So Bad?
					

Body odor happens, but you can get rid of it. Find out what causes body odor, things that make you more prone to developing it, and how to treat B.O.




					www.verywellhealth.com
				




But I would think because of folds and flab fat ppl have more more creases for bacteria and fungus to grow regardless of sweat gland type. Washing yourself and drying well would help keep down the odors.  Also using some kind of anti fungal spray and powders.  It’s hard for me to believe some ppl just don’t stink after a while, but maybe that’s relative to how often it is thought one should bathe. I guess who notices if everyone stinks when everyone only washes on Saturday. But most westerners bathe frequently so Chantal would be a walking stink bomb.


----------



## Okami Green (Jun 15, 2019)

Beluga said:


> She also talks about her PE and her hospital visits at around 10:00, does anyone know if what she says is plausible? I know jack shit about medicine and all that stuff.



I'll answer to the best of my ability.

- Low tolerance for exercise -- True. It takes a tremendous amount of work to move a body of her size for extended periods of time. This is only made worse by her sedentary lifestyle, though.

- Blood clots are disrupting her mobility/causing exhaustion. -- True. I'm unsure of what caused these clots to occur, but assuming that they are a direct result of her weight, Chantal likely has Deep Vein Thrombosis, that thing you see in quack medical ads on TV. Having blood clotting in the veins prevents deoxygenated blood from returning to the heart at a sustainable rate. When you exercise, your body's demand for oxygen increases. If you have clotting in major veins, that blood cannot return oxygen to the body as fast. I completely believe that her stamina is impacted by the clotting.

- Escitalopram (Lexapro) -- Used to treat anxiety and depression. This and other SSRI medications are notorious for their effects on the digestive system. They prevent serotonin from being reabsorbed by the body, but it is speculated that this also causes ghrelin (neurotransmitter that tells you when you're hungry. If there isn't any present, you don't feel hungry) from being reabsorbed once the user is full. 

- Taking Lexapro and Warfarin (a blood thinner) at the same time -- Warfarin has a low therapeutic index rating, meaning that it is likely to interfere with other medications one may consider taking. A study I found notes that Lexapro may increase prothrombin time (how long it takes blood to clot) but not at a clinically significant level. Unless there is some other medication she is taking or her blood pressure is abnormal, both of which are likely, Lexapro and Warfarin could be taken together. 

- Trazadone (Anti depressant, sedative agent) works slightly differently than SSRIs. Instead of just holding the serotonin in place, it is an agonist. Here's how that works.  

- Welbutrin (Anti depressant, helps with addictive/compulsive behaviors as well) , Chantal claims that they can result in suicidal ideation.  -- True. Certain medications, especially antidepressants, anxiety medications, etc. can increase a person's chance of experiencing more extreme thought patterns. Different classes of medications exist as alternatives for this reason. Taking more than one SSRI at once or before the previous one is cleared from your system is normally discouraged. 

-----

Conclusion: Most of the things that she mentions in the video are true, to an extent. No medication on its own will be a cure-all solution to any problems you have, and I worry that Chantal is/was switching medications frequently to find that perfect fit.  Both her and ALR like to blame their failures on medications, mindset, and diagnoses. Hopefully this answers some of your questions. I am by no means a specialist in these areas but I am by definition a professional in a medical field.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 15, 2019)

Omg I knew her bench acrobatics reminded me of something.


----------



## Strine (Jun 15, 2019)

Sweat on its own smells of almost nothing. It stinks in armpits because moisture in warm environments breeds bacteria extremely fast. Fatties usually reek because they have a lot of crevices where this can happen, and also because massive ingestion of fats and sugars will actually cause your skin to secrete sugary or oily sweat, which bacteria go crazy for. This also has the effect of making the sweat odour abnormally disgusting. Chantal, beyond the shadow of a doubt, smells like sweat, shit, probably yeast, and worst of all, dimestore perfume combined with the existing smells. Everyone is probably too polite to tell her she smells eye-wateringly bad because she's such a charity case.


----------



## sperginity (Jun 15, 2019)

peetz is the only person that seems to enjoy her company. the difference between the way he acts vs bibi is really sad.


----------



## Aldora (Jun 15, 2019)

sperginity said:


> peetz is the only person that seems to enjoy her company. the difference between the way he acts vs bibi is really sad.


Peetz is one of Chantals biggest enablers, she even said this herself when she said in one of her soft voice moments that she needed to stop hanging out with Peetz so much because all they did was pig out. At least with Bibi she can't do her mukbangs or binges at home because she isn't allowed to when people are there.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 15, 2019)

No doubt they treated themselves to a great big greasy dinner after their strenuous walk. They deserved it! They exercised at not one, but two different parks! Gotta keep those sugars up, after all! Otherwise, Chantal wouldn't have been able to make it all the way home to eat her second and third dinners.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 15, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> Those hands though. If i didn’t know any better I’d think she spent the last 20 years doing manual farm labor. So dainty and feminine.
> View attachment 801390


that’s the hand of a bloated corpse you pull out of the river.


----------



## hungryhippo (Jun 15, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> Those hands though. If i didn’t know any better I’d think she spent the last 20 years doing manual farm labor. So dainty and feminine.
> View attachment 801390


Those aren't the hands of the farmer, they're the trotters of the pig he farms


----------



## simulated goat (Jun 15, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> View attachment 801008
> 
> 
> The feminine shadow on the right is Peetz, and the big bruiser on the left is our gorl.
> ...


I'm probably late and redundant, but jeezuz crisco she's a motherfucking dwarf.

ETA: After seeing other pics in this series in that skin tight thingy...kinda islamic...but is she developing Becky Balls?


----------



## Vietnam Ron (Jun 15, 2019)

Seeing her cradle that horrific hanging gunt literally made my day.


----------



## blazinbeefbigolbuns (Jun 15, 2019)

Sounds like someone just ate a mountain of beef n cheddars and doesn't want to feel bad about it. 
#fightobesity


----------



## Who Now (Jun 15, 2019)

Oh come on. Admit to us that you are just trolling now Chantal. If you don't want to be made fun of, you could have easily edited out the full body shots and you dangling your feet. How embarrassing and you know people were going to come at you for it.



multiverse said:


> You need to push through the pain of anxiety and boredom, because food has been the center of your life and without it you will feel lost, alone, depressed and afraid



The closest I ever believed what she was saying was when she was "fasting" and did a stream. She was talking about the anxiety and feeling lost and feeling like mourning and sad feelings. I totally believe that will happen. It's tolerating it enough to learn to ride it out.




Madam Spergwell said:


> I would just like to point out the visible outline of her incontinence pad, for all those who may have missed it.



God, now I need my eye fork. Thanks for that visual


----------



## Todd Weiss (Jun 15, 2019)

Okay, since everyone has been so polite and cordial with welcoming me to the board, I’ll share one more..

She looks like that fish thing from Zelda:


----------



## roachrypt (Jun 15, 2019)

It's amusing. All these fat fucks do this "going on a walk" video.
I mean, my doods. My precious little lolcows.
Going on a walk is hardly anything new to any of us.
They are so immobile. So isolated. That walking outside is such a radical change to their routine they think it makes for awesome footage.
I feel claustrophobic when I try to imagine their lives. Is it really sitting in their house eating fast food for years and years? Jesus that's depressing.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 15, 2019)

roachrypt said:


> It's amusing. All these fat fucks do this "going on a walk" video.
> I mean, my doods. My precious little lolcows.
> Going on a walk is hardly anything new to any of us.
> They are so immobile. So isolated. That walking outside is such a radical change to their routine they think it makes for awesome footage.
> I feel claustrophobic when I try to imagine their lives. Is it really sitting in their house eating fast food for years and years? Jesus that's depressing.


And honestly, if it was a "regular" deathfat that was making an earnest effort, we would all be encouraging them. They'd have to start somewhere and 10 steps outside, a departure from their regular routine, would be worthy of praise. However, Chantal is not earnest. She is doing the same manipulatory exploitation of her failures that she always does.She thrives on self limiting behavior.  It gives her fuel for her victim status and her narrative of, "Chantal vs The World" or at least  vs all of the haydurs calling out her bullshit on social media. It wont take long for her to chimp out and to abandon whatever verkackte plan or "program" she's supposedly is doing. I predict that we will be seeing a mukbang and a chimp out very soon.  A fortnight at most. The sewage system of Ottawa should be on alert.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jun 15, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> And honestly, if it was a "regular" deathfat that was making an earnest effort, we would all be encouraging them. They'd have to start somewhere and 10 steps outside, a departure from their regular routine, would be worthy of praise. However, Chantal is not earnest. She is doing the same manipulatory exploitation of her failures that she always does.She thrives on self limiting behavior.  It gives her fuel for her victim status and her narrative of, "Chantal vs The World" or at least  vs all of the haydurs calling out her bullshit on social media. It wont take long for her to chimp out and to abandon whatever verkackte plan or "program" she's supposedly is doing. I predict that we will be seeing a mukbang and a chimp out very soon.  A fortnight at most. The sewage system of Ottawa should be on alert.


I’m here for the chimpout gorls. It’s the only thing interesting about this cow.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Jun 15, 2019)

This is all I can see when her and Peetz are together.


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 15, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> And honestly, if it was a "regular" deathfat that was making an earnest effort, we would all be encouraging them. They'd have to start somewhere and 10 steps outside, a departure from their regular routine, would be worthy of praise. However, Chantal is not earnest.



Yeah. I imagine most(?) deathfats get into this cycle where they ate themselves to the point that they're terribly ashamed of being looked at; so they're afraid to go exercise at a gym or even to walk around the block. The lack of exercise and the eating habits makes them grow fatter and even _more_ ashamed of going outside. It probably goes on for years until they are literally too fat to move. 

That's why I'd never laugh at a fatty I saw "trying" IRL. Note: scootypuffing around the grocery store buying chicken sausage does not count as "trying"

Anyway I'd look at them, feel pity and in my mind I'd give them the benefit of the doubt that they aren't psychopaths. We only know Chantal's a monster because of youtube. Then again maybe most(?) deathfats are nasty shits like her? I don't know any tbh.


----------



## Mr Foster (Jun 15, 2019)

Todd Weiss said:


> Okay, since everyone has been so polite and cordial with welcoming me to the board, I’ll share one more..
> 
> She looks like that fish thing from Zelda:
> View attachment 802545
> ...



Do you happen to know this cow personally?

I ask because you seem hesitant to join us.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 15, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Anyway I'd look at them, feel pity and in my mind I'd give them the benefit of the doubt that they aren't psychopaths


That's the thing though. Just seeing a random deathfat scootypuffing around Wommart or wherever, we don't know their lives or what went wrong in it. I would imagine for many very morbidly obese people they have a history of psychological trauma, depression, and maybe other health problems that helped the obesity along. With Chantal, and Big AL, they have over shared all of the details of their "traumatic" histories, their diets (or lack there of), their gluttony, fuckery, laziness, greed, manipulations, as well as their lack of (and disinterest) responsibility. They hyperbolize every disappointment and we've also caught them in too many inconsistencies and lies.
Using MSHPL as an example, there are people on there that one really can't but help feel sorry for and cheer on. They are usually the ones that do well. Then there are others that achieve the opposite and they all have the Chantal mentality. They know better than everyone else, cant follow the plan, have attitude, are confrontational, and are just generally nasty entitled toddlers in 600lbs bodies who expect to reap the benefits without putting in a droplet of sweat. Then blame everything and everyone for their failure.


----------



## roachrypt (Jun 16, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> That's the thing though. Just seeing a random deathfat scootypuffing around Wommart or wherever, we don't know their lives or what went wrong in it. I would imagine for many very morbidly obese people they have a history of psychological trauma, depression, and maybe other health problems that helped the obesity along. With Chantal, and Big AL, they have over shared all of the details of their "traumatic" histories, their diets (or lack there of), their gluttony, fuckery, laziness, greed, manipulations, as well as their lack of (and disinterest) responsibility. They hyperbolize every disappointment and we've also caught them in too many inconsistencies and lies.
> Using MSHPL as an example, there are people on there that one really can't but help feel sorry for and cheer on. They are usually the ones that do well. Then there are others that achieve the opposite and they all have the Chantal mentality. They know better than everyone else, cant follow the plan, have attitude, are confrontational, and are just generally nasty entitled toddlers in 600lbs bodies who expect to reap the benefits without putting in a droplet of sweat. Then blame everything and everyone for their failure.



Agree. And there are tons of weight loss channels on youtube. Sincere people, with sincere problems, doing their best to do and be better. And those channels are almost always overwhelmed with love and support. Many of the "fitness" channels that reached out to Amber were former obese people themselves. It's very common for the fitness channels on youtube to come from a background of obesisty, ect.... 
Chantal, Amberlynn, and there are like 3 other ones I can't remember the name of that are more in their own genre of weight gain channels. I don't really know the psychology behind those kinds of people - but they are damn near identical to each other in their behaviors. You can create "cycle" charts for all of them. Heh. It's pretty interesting every time I come across a new one of these weight gain channels because they are clones of each other.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Jun 16, 2019)

Todd Weiss said:


> Okay, since everyone has been so polite and cordial with welcoming me to the board, I’ll share one more..
> 
> She looks like that fish thing from Zelda:
> View attachment 802545
> ...



this analogy fails when you consider that the fish thing shoots things out at link but chantal would likely just open her mouth and create a dangerous vacuum to trap and eat link


----------



## Pudgy Bear Claws (Jun 16, 2019)

Her shoes are untied because her feet are too fat for them. The laces aren't nearly long enough for those pork hooves.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 16, 2019)

So let's just review:

She can't tie her own shoes.
She eats with a tray that resembles a highchair.
She goes potty in her pants.
She doesn't know basic things that even children know about the world around them.
She is clumsy and oafish.
She can only walk a very short distance.
She throws tantrums when she doesn't get her way.
She won't eat her vegetables.
She won't go to sleep when it is bedtime.
She thinks farts are funny.
She is afraid to be left alone even for one day.
She has difficulty spelling words like "eating"
Being told she can't eat something makes her cry.
She can't wash herself.
She can't use silverware.

I daresay, I have never in my life seen a bigger three-year-old than Chantal.  The average kindergartener has more sophistication, and that is no exaggeration.  Amberlynn might be an overgrown 12-year-old, but even _she_ is more adultlike than Chantal is.  Imagine being more infantile than Amberlynn...  It takes an exceptional person to do that, and Chantal is exceptional to the max.  This is why she became a star; most people would have ruined it by using the toilet by themselves or tying their shoes or knowing there is no air on the moon or something.  Not Chantal.

Now that she has run through her entire repertoire of non-binge, non-diet, non-chimpout content (a makeup video, a recipe video, and a Peetz video is about all she can do), she is out of material.   I don't think the wait will be long for more babygames from her. One can hope...


----------



## Smiling Honeybadger (Jun 16, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> So let's just review:
> 
> She can't tie her own shoes.
> She eats with a tray that resembles a highchair.
> ...



Makes me wonder if her life style has lead her into a path of mental re.tardation? Like hardcore alcoholics that develop an own kind of dementia? Or was she never required to develop beyond the mental state of a toddler, because someone was always coddling and enabling her?


----------



## Jimmy Gingerale (Jun 16, 2019)

First post, apologies in advance for any retardation.



AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> this analogy fails when you consider that the fish thing shoots things out at link but chantal would likely just open her mouth and create a dangerous vacuum to trap and eat link


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 16, 2019)

A lot of land whales are extremely childish to the point of appearing mentally re.tarded to normal people. IMO it’s definitely exacerbated by them living lonely, secluded lives and therefore not being able to mature socially and emotionally among their peers. That’s how people end up telling fart stories or buying cat ears and pink journals.


----------



## Strine (Jun 16, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> A lot of land whales are extremely childish to the point of appearing mentally re.tarded to normal people. IMO it’s definitely exacerbated by them living lonely, secluded lives and therefore not being able to mature socially and emotionally among their peers. That’s how people end up telling fart stories or buying cat ears and pink journals.


I think you're putting the cart before the horse. They end up lonely and secluded because of their emotional rëtardation.

Deathfats are created by a childhood environment wherein they're either rewarded or placated with food, all the time. They come to use food as an all-purpose stress relief, and those of them who fail to mature emotionally (which can be partially sabotaged by obesity's effects on confidence) end up as deathfats. They're legal adults, but mentally they're just huge children who simultaneously avoid as much responsibility as possible and ingest huge amounts of food to "cope" with anxiety. Then, since they alienate everybody because they're huge toddlers, they become isolated, and isolation in this day and age means living solely through the internet, to the degradation of real-life social skills. This isolation leads to delusional thinking exacerbated by depression and anxiety; in males it often creates the NEET incel nutjob stereotype, and in Chantal we see its apparent effect on females. 

Here we arrive at Chantal proper. She's been allowed by enabling family and a socialist welfare state to age to 35 without ever having become an adult, and now resides in a dim, musty world of massive food consumption and obsessive preoccupation with trivial online interactions. She doesn't have a real life to think about, so she grossly inflates the importance of ludicrously unimportant things like YouTube comments. Like bourgeois SJW teenagers, she needs an imaginary struggle, to define herself: as Freud asserted, identity is conflict. 

Is Chantal therefore a mere victim of circumstance? No. Her nutjob mother did a shitty job of raising her, but if everyone who grew up with subpar parenting was as useless as Chantal, society would be in ruins. It's her own sloth and gluttony, either of which are overcome by maturity and willpower, that have rended her a foul-smelling social untouchable. She may refuse to behave like an adult, but she is one, and like all us adults she has to live with her own decisions - no matter how selfish and sybaritic.


----------



## ImJustAbitSwollen (Jun 16, 2019)

soooooooooo can we get a fucking Mukbang or what chintal? we know your still a train wreck you just aren't filming it. this shits getting boring.


----------



## simulated goat (Jun 16, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> A lot of land whales are extremely childish to the point of appearing mentally re.tarded to normal people. IMO it’s definitely exacerbated by them living lonely, secluded lives and therefore not being able to mature socially and emotionally among their peers. That’s how people end up telling fart stories or buying cat ears and pink journals.


IMO, the endorphin thing might be similar in fatties and junkies. Luna is also  left behind in pink teenage hello kittyland.  The  'eye rollin, dark because I'm too fucked to be seen' and deeper crypto communication with 'feeders'  is very similar.


----------



## solidus (Jun 16, 2019)

ImJustAbitSwollen said:


> soooooooooo can we get a fucking Mukbang or what chintal? we know your still a train wreck you just aren't filming it. this shits getting boring.



It’s only a matter of time before she does a community post asking if people are interested in a “healthy” mukbang or a story time with dinner video. As @Dutch Courage said, she’s out of ideas and too lazy to come up with anything new.


----------



## Wyzzerd (Jun 16, 2019)

Just give the people what they want chantal, a block of cheese mukbang. We hear of them but have yet to witness one. I expect cheddar but you might surprise us all and are more of a mozzarella or provolone girl. But one thing is clear, it will be horrific and pull in the views.


----------



## PatTraverse (Jun 16, 2019)

Strine said:


> I think you're putting the cart before the horse. They end up lonely and secluded because of their emotional rëtardation.
> 
> Deathfats are created by a childhood environment wherein they're either rewarded or placated with food, all the time. They come to use food as an all-purpose stress relief, and those of them who fail to mature emotionally (which can be partially sabotaged by obesity's effects on confidence) end up as deathfats. They're legal adults, but mentally they're just huge children who simultaneously avoid as much responsibility as possible and ingest huge amounts of food to "cope" with anxiety. Then, since they alienate everybody because they're huge toddlers, they become isolated, and isolation in this day and age means living solely through the internet, to the degradation of real-life social skills. This isolation leads to delusional thinking exacerbated by depression and anxiety; in males it often creates the NEET incel nutjob stereotype, and in Chantal we see its apparent effect on females.
> 
> ...


What a perfect teardown of the existence called Chantal Marie Sarault! No doubt that she will go ballistic after reading this as she recognizes herself in those words.

Fry cooks in the Ottawa-Gatineau region better get their spatulas ready as i feel that her binge will be much bigger than usual to cope with the "stress" of this post.


----------



## Triggured (Jun 17, 2019)

I know I'm late to the nature walk video, but I'm only getting a chance to watch it now. The only thing I can comment on is how absolutely depressing it is to hear her talk about her feelings toward walking this...pathetically short nature walk. Starts at 7:16, and she goes on to say something to the effect of "I know it'll get easier, and it eventually becomes enjoyable". The sheer _idea_ that she can't even enjoy a _walk_ outside? That's fucking unfathomable. That she's so far gone, the simple act of a walk in the park isn't enjoyable. How bad can you be? How poorly can your life be?


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jun 17, 2019)

Does this make sense to any Canadians, or is the fat blocking the blood flow to her brain again?


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 17, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Does this make sense to any Canadians, or is the fat blocking the blood flow to her brain again?
> View attachment 804317


Sam is fucking adorable. I feel so bad for those cats. I'm surprised they haven't been eaten.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Jun 17, 2019)

I'd also be interested in whether there is any method to this linguistic madness. I am familiar with "beezin" which appears to be Chantal's shorthand for anything affirmative and declamatory. This seems to be a variant of it, but if it's something entirely made-up, does she seriously think her 'followers' will add a new word to their vernacular just because her weird lonely cat relationship necessitates it?


----------



## welsho (Jun 17, 2019)

"Bizoire" is Chantal's made-up word for da club where Sam goes for his beezin. He can do his beezin at home of course, but when he really gets going, he heads for the "bizoire". 

Now with that said, someone please shoot me for knowing these things. What in the actual fuck am I doing with my life?


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 17, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> I'd also be interested in whether there is any method to this linguistic madness. I am familiar with "beezin" which appears to be Chantal's shorthand for anything affirmative and declamatory. This seems to be a variant of it, but if it's something entirely made-up, does she seriously think her 'followers' will add a new word to their vernacular just because her weird lonely cat relationship necessitates it?



That's exactly what she thinks.  She's (rather ham-handedly) francophoning "beezin'" which has become her famous catchphrase.  You aren't anyone in this world without a catchphrase.  It's all part of being a celebrity.  And since she has fans who seem to hang on every word unironically, "beezin'" and its variants have become part of the package; it is like a secret handshake or something.  If you know what "beezin'" is, then you are a megafan.

This, of course, feeds her ego.  She is so brilliant, she can just make up stupid words, and have thousands of people start using them.  It is a very autistic thing to do, and usually autists aren't rewarded with people adopting their autistic utterances.  But the ninnies in the peanut gallery tell her "Sam is really beezin' today", and she gets her reward.  She is a creator, and this is proof of her creation.

Just one more thing annoying about her to add to the dungheap.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jun 17, 2019)

welsho said:


> "Bizoire" is Chantal's made-up word for da club where Sam goes for his beezin. He can do his beezin at home of course, but when he really gets going, he heads for the "bizoire".
> 
> Now with that said, someone please shoot me for knowing these things. What in the actual fuck am I doing with my life?


I want to rate this post autistic so badly.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Jun 17, 2019)

View attachment 804336


Dutch Courage said:


> If you know what "beezin'" is, then you are a megafan.



Sorry if this is late, but I recently remembered this. It was a thing in 2014.






Sorry, Chantal, some teenage autists already claimed that word. Let them keep it. It's slightly less autistic than the weird possessed demon language that you grunt out to your poor cats.


----------



## Strine (Jun 17, 2019)

welsho said:


> Bizoire" is Chantal's made-up word for da club where Sam goes for his beezin. He can do his beezin at home of course, but when he really gets going, he heads for the "bizoire".


Funniest paragraph I've read in weeks.

And you want something to rate autistic? Hit me, baby: making up words only you understand is called solipsistic neologology, and I didn't need to look that up. 

She's been trying to make "bizoire/beezoire/beezin" happen à la Gretchen Wieners lately and seems to crank it up to eleven when she's having her bi-weekly crackpot internet exodus. She seems to be deeply gratified by the feigned amusement of her baker's dozen of fans. 

Speaking of her online branding, I notice her real name (or her fake one, "Marie") does not appear, in part or in full, anywhere on her IG. She keeps rebranding herself to try to cover her splay-footed tracks but can't seem to resist falsely advertising her beauty in the title. When she applies to be CEO of a vegan cosmetics company or something, "beauty" will be the through-line for potential employers to discover gleeful rants about loss of bowel control and "makeup tutorials" where Artie Lange in a fire-damaged Elvira wig gives glowing praise to anything that hides their complexion.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Jun 17, 2019)

i'm a newfag here, wtf is beezin??


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jun 17, 2019)

AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> i'm a newfag here, wtf is beezin??


It's a nonsensical word she screams at her cat whenever it does ??????

Basically, everyones talks to their pets like idiots. I say some absolutely re.tarded shit to my dog when I'm playing with him. The thing is, I don't put it online and try to make it a 'thing'. No one does that. It's super cringy that she's tried to make the nonsense she screeches at her pets into some kind of adorable catch phrase that her adoring fans will lap up. The like, five fans she has on IG, plus the people pretending to enjoy her bullshit to try and goad her into keeping a steady stream of mi.lk play into it so she keeps doing it. It's just embarrassing.


----------



## RSGT1117 (Jun 17, 2019)

What is peetz's real name? Want to look him up on social media because I think he's interesting in the videos with Chantal


----------



## Mr Foster (Jun 17, 2019)

welsho said:


> "Bizoire" is Chantal's made-up word for da club where Sam goes for his beezin. He can do his beezin at home of course, but when he really gets going, he heads for the "bizoire".
> 
> Now with that said, someone please shoot me for knowing these things. What in the actual fuck am I doing with my life?



That's one of the most autistic things I've ever read.

Well done.



RSGT1117 said:


> What is peetz's real name? Want to look him up on social media because I think he's interesting in the videos with Chantal



I know his real first name is James.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 17, 2019)

welsho said:


> "Bizoire" is Chantal's made-up word for da club where Sam goes for his beezin. He can do his beezin at home of course, but when he really gets going, he heads for the "bizoire".



Now see this is a really funny statement by itself. But it’s less funny when it comes out of someone who talks to no one but their cat all day.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jun 17, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> I would just like to point out the visible outline of her incontinence pad, for all those who may have missed it.
> View attachment 801437





clusterfuckk said:


> She has abnormally short legs. People with this body type tend to store more in the mid section and sometimes upper arms.
> 
> View attachment 801556
> 
> ...



Thank God I had strong coffee already, so here's goes my observation. Picture one does look like she's wearing a pad, but picture two (of her ass) looks like she isn't even wearing panties.
Does she really get dressed & not wear underware?
Lord, just when I think she can't possibly get any more disgusting.


----------



## Mr Foster (Jun 17, 2019)

It would be interesting to get the dox on her mod Karate Joe. Seems he may be a lol calf. Anyone who defends, makes sexual comments and likes Chantal has got to be a weirdo.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 17, 2019)

Mr Foster said:


> It would be interesting to get the dox on her mod Karate Joe. Seems he may be a lol calf. Anyone who defends, makes sexual comments and likes Chantal has got to be a weirdo.



Judging from the way Joe writes, I suspect he is a non-native speaker of English.  Either that, or he never finished second grade.



RSGT1117 said:


> What is peetz's real name? Want to look him up on social media because I think he's interesting in the videos with Chantal



Here is his blog: https://xmenxpert.wordpress.com/

It mainly contains X-Men minutia, However, he sometimes makes side comments about Chantal, although he doesn't use her name.  He is also undergoing treatment for depression, which you can kind of guess just looking at him.

Here's a sample of his writing:



> It’s also notable that this issue has a scene where three gay dudes are just hanging out, talking, being supportive. That’s, uh, not something you see a lot of in cape comics. Generally, if you’ve got two openly gay queer characters of the same gender in a comic, they’re going to smooch. This one shows queer community. The closest comparison I can think of is actually Julie Power helping Striker come out as gay in Avengers Academy. So that’s a nice touch here. And yeah, Williams _pretty loudly_ says “gay rights.” If I might reference a meme.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jun 17, 2019)

welsho said:


> "Bizoire" is Chantal's made-up word for da club where Sam goes for his beezin. He can do his beezin at home of course, but when he really gets going, he heads for the "bizoire".
> 
> Now with that said, someone please shoot me for knowing these things. What in the actual fuck am I doing with my life?


I can't tell if this is a joke or not, which says a lot about Chantal really.


----------



## coffeestuff (Jun 17, 2019)

RSGT1117 said:


> What is peetz's real name? Want to look him up on social media because I think he's interesting in the videos with Chantal



Lucas. James Lucas. 

And for those who wonder- Yes, Chantal was a fan of ALR long before she became a 'creator' herself. Personally, I never heard of ALR until Chantal told me about her.. And this was a good 2 years before 'Foodie Beauty'.


----------



## ricecake (Jun 17, 2019)

coffeestuff said:


> Lucas. James Lucas.
> 
> And for those who wonder- Yes, Chantal was a fan of ALR long before she became a 'creator' herself. Personally, I never heard of ALR until Chantal told me about her.. And this was a good 2 years before 'Foodie Beauty'.


Cryptic. So do you know Chantal IRL?


----------



## Mangy Mutt (Jun 17, 2019)

What is it about Chantal that attracts these awkward depressed comic book retards? It's easy to imagine Karatejoe is of the same crowd, and I guess Malan sorta counts too with his anime.


----------



## CH 815 (Jun 17, 2019)

Mangy Mutt said:


> What is it about Chantal that attracts these awkward depressed comic book exceptional individuals? It's easy to imagine Karatejoe is of the same crowd, and I guess Malan sorta counts too with his anime.



Chantal seems very much like a fictional character. She's a bit two-dimensional.


----------



## Mr Foster (Jun 17, 2019)

ricecake said:


> Cryptic. So do you know Chantal IRL?



Yes, tell us more about James and Jabba.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 17, 2019)

Mangy Mutt said:


> What is it about Chantal that attracts these awkward depressed comic book exceptional individuals? It's easy to imagine Karatejoe is of the same crowd, and I guess Malan sorta counts too with his anime.



Because they think she’s obtainable and she actually is.

 Even the biggest, creepiest loser living in mom’s trailer reading comic books all day could fuck or date Chantal.  She has made it perfectly clear that she has no standards. She will fuck anyone, she’s beyond desperate and has talked about making out with old bums and sex for cheeseburgers. 

Simply indulging her vanity or showing any interest will make Chantal drop her pants.

Sadly for them these gross dudes don’t live close enough to her to fuck her IRL (and they are all poor speds who could never afford travel to meet her). But I’m damn sure Karate Joe and others have a very healthy collection of naked photos of Chantal. 

I’m sure Chantal sends out really gross naked photos to the weird fattie chasers that orbit her. Her vanity demands it. I think it might even be a lucrative little side line for her. These types love buying food for their piggies so they might be funding some of her beef and cheddar binges. All they ask in return is a video of her eating it or naked photos of her mounds of fat.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jun 17, 2019)

Mr Foster said:


> It would be interesting to get the dox on her mod Karate Joe. Seems he may be a lol calf. Anyone who defends, makes sexual comments and likes Chantal has got to be a weirdo.


I'm gonna put my money on another nigerian midget, maybe this one is a prince though.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jun 17, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> I'm gonna put my money on another nigerian midget, maybe this one is a prince though.


Nope.  A white guy, tats and kinda red neckish who likes to pet stray cats.  He had a couple videos up until he started getting more [un]popular with his mod blocks.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jun 17, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Nope.  A white guy, tats and kinda red neckish who likes to pet stray cats.  He had a couple videos up until he started getting more [un]popular with his mod blocks.


Somehow that knowledge makes it more fucking cringe.


----------



## Swagstika (Jun 17, 2019)

welsho said:


> "Bizoire" is Chantal's made-up word for da club where Sam goes for his beezin. He can do his beezin at home of course, but when he really gets going, he heads for the "bizoire".
> 
> Now with that said, someone please shoot me for knowing these things. What in the actual fuck am I doing with my life?


You typed a good line of the day, that's what you're doing with your life.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 17, 2019)

coffeestuff said:


> Lucas. James Lucas.
> 
> And for those who wonder- Yes, Chantal was a fan of ALR long before she became a 'creator' herself. Personally, I never heard of ALR until Chantal told me about her.. And this was a good 2 years before 'Foodie Beauty'.


Spill!


----------



## Princess Ariel (Jun 17, 2019)

I got a Snapple that reminded me of Chantal and her Everest dream today.


----------



## Ellana (Jun 17, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Judging from the way Joe writes, I suspect he is a non-native speaker of English.  Either that, or he never finished second grade.


Technologically challenged Boomers make some terrible grammatical errors if they post from their phone. Auto-correct, sausage fingers, and believing they know the current slang makes for a bad time.



coffeestuff said:


> Lucas. James Lucas.
> 
> And for those who wonder- Yes, Chantal was a fan of ALR long before she became a 'creator' herself. Personally, I never heard of ALR until Chantal told me about her.. And this was a good 2 years before 'Foodie Beauty'.


His name is public knowledge.  Archiving the blog directs you to the wiki link depending on the archive website. You're going to need to provide more proof you know our gorl Cuntal.


----------



## IB 262 (Jun 17, 2019)

Chintal didn't bother to announce that she is mad or hurt or just binging and  won't be around are we to guess that she either didn't pay the internet bill or she has fallen and can't get up?


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jun 17, 2019)

Plant BasedVegan said:


> Chintal didn't bother to announce that she is mad or hurt or just binging and  won't be around are we to guess that she either didn't pay the internet bill or she has fallen and can't get up?



Maybe she died.


----------



## Mr Foster (Jun 17, 2019)

Plant BasedVegan said:


> Chintal didn't bother to announce that she is mad or hurt or just binging and  won't be around are we to guess that she either didn't pay the internet bill or she has fallen and can't get up?



Maybe she slipped on a rogue beef and chedder on the bathroom floor?


----------



## Strine (Jun 17, 2019)

Plant BasedVegan said:


> Chintal didn't bother to announce that she is mad or hurt or just binging and  won't be around are we to guess that she either didn't pay the internet bill or she has fallen and can't get up?


Well, it doesn't really make a difference whether she explains her absences or not, because she lies so much that even plausible explanations are no longer believed. We'd all like to think it's some drama involving Bibi or something, but Chantal is a loony who talks herself into and out of a dozen meaningless resolutions and theories a day. I'd say she's just eating, stewing, and scheming, which is all she does whether pretending to be off the net or not.

This current absence is most likely just a "part 2" to her recent attempt to prove the haydurs wrong by leaving the internet forever and waiting longer than eight hours to come back. She's trying to cultivate the image that she has a normal life and YT is not a big deal to her. Chantal babe, you're closing the gate after the bull's got out. We know any time not spent attention-whoring online is spent online wishing you could whore for attention, and furthermore, a video of you waddling in a park for ten minutes, the only time all week you left the house in daylight, isn't going to wipe the public's memory. If you were doing anything at all that suggested you have a life beyond social media histrionics, you'd have plastered proof of it eight ways from Sunday to spite the haydurs.


----------



## Wherethewildlingsare (Jun 17, 2019)

WEIGHTLOSS JOURNEY VLOG EXERCISE AND GROCERY HAUL
					

Hey guys hey! This week I am committed to doing exercise Mon to Fri. Just like a job! It is my job to take responsibility for my obesity and health issues an...




					youtu.be
				




She didn't even put her groceries away and already dug into the potato salad (11:50)


----------



## Okami Green (Jun 17, 2019)

Plant BasedVegan said:


> Chintal didn't bother to announce that she is mad or hurt or just binging and  won't be around are we to guess that she either didn't pay the internet bill or she has fallen and can't get up?



Makes me wonder if Bibi would update us if anything happened to her or if he would just pack up and enjoy the rest of his life.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 17, 2019)

She looks like shit. Takes another walk in the same place she walked last time. Says she almost threw up from the exertion. Plans to get a little backpack with supplies for her walks, Amber-style. I guess she didn't realize that she'd have to get custom straps or something for it to fit her. She'll probably pack snacks for her ten-minute walk.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Jun 17, 2019)

Maybe her next offering can be a "Shave My Chin With Me" video.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jun 17, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> She looks like shit. Takes another walk in the same place she walked last time. Says she almost threw up from the exertion. Plans to get a little backpack with supplies for her walks, Amber-style. I guess she didn't realize that she'd have to get custom straps or something for it to fit her. She'll probably pack snacks for her ten-minute walk.


Supplies? Like what, energy bars so she doesn't run dangerously low on calories during these grueling marches leisurely waddles in the park?


----------



## CH 815 (Jun 17, 2019)

Bets on how long this pie will last. She says she's going to eat it with sides of strawberries "until" it's gone - so until later tonight. Who eats pie with sides of fruit? Jesus. There's already fruit in the pie, but any chance to further carb up!



Wherethewildlingsare said:


> WEIGHTLOSS JOURNEY VLOG EXERCISE AND GROCERY HAUL
> 
> 
> Hey guys hey! This week I am committed to doing exercise Mon to Fri. Just like a job! It is my job to take responsibility for my obesity and health issues an...
> ...



Also she bought potato salad but then also bought supplies to make more potato salad. Just seems strange to me. Like it's usually an either/or for most folks, right?


----------



## Viridian (Jun 17, 2019)

Gastric Ghoul said:


> Bets on how long this pie will last. She says she's going to eat it with sides of strawberries "until" it's gone - so until later tonight. Who eats pie with sides of fruit? Jesus. There's already fruit in the pie, but any chance to further carb up!



I bet the pie was gone by the time the video was uploaded on YouTube.


----------



## Strine (Jun 17, 2019)

Poor Chantal. I'm glad she's come up with a rigorous weight loss method (10-minute walks once a week while eating 8000 calories a day) because she seems to have a mysterious malady where she keeps accumulating fat on her face despite Really Truly Honestly not gaining weight.





Eyebrows vanishing, lips being pursed by fat, multiple chins becoming an omnichin, diarrhoea bun, beady shit-brown eyes, slab of chest fat around her neck. One nose ring and a slightly wider aspect ratio and she's Amberlynn Reid.


----------



## THOTto (Jun 17, 2019)

There’s a lack of squash themed art in this thread. Didn’t she call us her fan club?   I think we should remedy that. 



Spoiler: So intuitive


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 17, 2019)

So, back to weightloss vlogs, eh?  I thought this was no longer a weightloss channel, and that she would no longer share her weightloss "journey" (Man, I am sick of that meaningless, neutered word.  Nothing good has ever been associated with it)...  It seems we are back to the cycle again...  Salads, promises of daily exercise, no matter how a-borrant it is...

She nearly died on her walk it seems, but I guess two walks in 5 days is a step in the right direction, even if she only made it about 100 yards.  I am suspicious of her plans to eat salads all week and exercise every day.  Those strawberries are just begging for whipped cream...  Rina helpfully talked her into a vegan chocolate cake, but it was too expensive.  So now she has a junky looking supermarket pie, which she will ration out one slice a day... (sure)  I am also suspicious about where the chicken wings came from.

My favorite line was, "It is such a nice day, I just couldn't see myself in a gym"  _Nobody_ sees you in a gym, Fatso.  That's part of your problem.

So, she's kinda getting back to normal, I would say.  Which means the lulzy stuff is getting closer and closer...


----------



## Pumba (Jun 18, 2019)

10 bucks she will blame that pie for "triggering" her to keep binging, though she will claim she wasn't before that as she was doing soooooo well with the walkeen and salads you guys!


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jun 18, 2019)

I love when she sets herself up for failure. Instead of coming up with a meal plan of sensible, filling meals, she's going to try and stick to just salads (which she hates). She could have a varied diet with the carbs and meat and cheese she lusts for in moderation, but she's going to try and rely on her non-existent self control. This is going to end with a manic week hitting every fast food joint in the area.


----------



## roachrypt (Jun 18, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> I love when she sets herself up for failure. Instead of coming up with a meal plan of sensible, filling meals, she's going to try and stick to just salads (which she hates). She could have a varied diet with the carbs and meat and cheese she lusts for in moderation, but she's going to try and rely on her non-existent self control. This is going to end with a manic week hitting every fast food joint in the area.



It's pathetic. 
How many weeks ago did that doctor give her that eating plan? 
Man, imagine if she would had stuck to that eating plan all those weeks ago. 
She would really be making a dent right about now. 
But nope - back to the cycle.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Jun 18, 2019)

Gastric Ghoul said:


> Bets on how long this pie will last. She says she's going to eat it with sides of strawberries "until" it's gone - so until later tonight. Who eats pie with sides of fruit? Jesus. There's already fruit in the pie, but any chance to further carb up!


Did she explain how a fucking pie fits into her weight loss journey?  How the fuck did she rationalize a pie when walking ten minutes nearly kills her?

Minor rant: AL and Chantal make me nuts with the utter waste of their lives.  All that spare time, all those hours in a day, and all they do is eat, think about eating, plan how they can eat, talk about eating, and recover from eating.  They haven't learned a new language, learned to knit or sew, figured out how to cook and bake from scratch, started a small Etsy store, volunteered with the elderly or at risk youth.  All they do is obsess about food.  

The death fats who were in my life were food monsters but even they had hobbies and interests.  One routinely posted on the now defunct TWoP and knitted.  Another did everyone's nails because she was trained as a nail tech before she became housebound. One read constantly and had a decent following on Goodreads.  Their lives were sad but they still  had a core of humanity in them, memories of real life. They obsessed about food and never stopped eating but they did something else, however briefly, several times a day.  Chantal and AL do nothing - absolutely nothing, unless Chantal's drama mongering counts.  They never seem bored by the narrow focus of their lives.  

They are worse than farm animals because the average cow can still walk and stand for longer than three minutes and has a far more satisfying social life.  Even geese force fed for pate dream of escape.  Caged hens are unhappy with their fate.  Pigs wallow but they prefer not to wallow in their own filth - nice, clean mud fits the bill for when they need to cool down (pigs don't sweat, unlike our two gorls).  Barn cats cover their pee and poop. Not Chantal.  She's gonna pack supplies and snacks for a ten minute stroll, probably piss and shit on the trail and not even cover it, return to her foul, dank apartment and eat a fucking pie.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Jun 18, 2019)

i found the most optimistic youtube comment in history


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jun 18, 2019)

AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> i found the most optimistic youtube comment in history
> 
> View attachment 805748


200 pounds heavier maybe.


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Jun 18, 2019)

LOL she cut out the calorie count for the pie. 

"The calories here.. 1/6th of the pie, so [jump cut] have this for desserts."


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 18, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Plans to get a little backpack with supplies for her walks, Amber-style. I guess she didn't realize that she'd have to get custom straps or something for it to fit her. She'll probably pack snacks for her ten-minute walk.


Ye gods let it be a Coldest water bottle. That or a defibrillator. She looks like a cardiac event imminently waiting to happen.

Eat more salad Chintal, but not potato salad ffs. 1 cup of potato salad has appx 400 calories. More if it has egg in it.  The pie is probably 300 calories per slice. That's half of a normal sedentary woman's daily calories and for a minuscule amount of food that is all carbs. 
This is the same verkakte thinking that Big AL has. I'll "exercise" for 10 minutes and then reward myself for a job well done. As usual, both will be utterly gobsmacked when they either gain weight or maintain.
I give her 4 days until we start to get signs of a chimpout.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Jun 18, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> I love when she sets herself up for failure. Instead of coming up with a meal plan of sensible, filling meals, she's going to try and stick to just salads (which she hates). She could have a varied diet with the carbs and meat and cheese she lusts for in moderation, but she's going to try and rely on her non-existent self control. This is going to end with a manic week hitting every fast food joint in the area.



I often get the feeling that she really thinks there's nothing really wrong with her or her choices. She already makes it clear that she doesn't think she chooses to eat like shit -- the siren song of the Beef -n-Cheddars is powerful magic indeed -- but I think it's even worse than that. It's like if she could only find the particular food, or perhaps combination of foods, that's sabotaging her otherwise excellent diet, she'd be fine.

And yeah, cutting out the fast food binges would be great, but remember the Hello Fresh debacle? Those were pretty healthy meals she ate in one sitting -- all six of them. Meanwhile, she figures that eating fast food in moderation is probably fine, but she doesn't grasp that while healthy people do eat fast food, they don't eat it several times a week (or several times a day, for that matter) and they don't try to cram half the menu down their gullet in one go.

Chantal would be the first person to actually gain weight eating nothing but salads, because she'd eat ALL the salads.

In other news, the Fuck You Joe Fanclub seems to be gathering steam. Or something. I'm actually not sure what to make of this, exactly, but it doesn't bode well for anyone involved.


----------



## JustSomeRando (Jun 18, 2019)

Long walks in nature, long walks in the rain. Someone has got her teen romance head on again


----------



## fatfuck (Jun 18, 2019)

this is exactly the same shit she did last year. she even walked the same path. iirc that's like 30 min drive away. why drive for 30 min to walk for 5 minutes? why not just go out for a walk where she lives?

it's always the same shit with her. she only does things because there's a food reward at the end. go for a walk, reward herself with a large piece of pie. go to the gym, get a 600 caloric sugar bomb of some fake coffee shit on the way back.

that walk burned less than 100 calories if that and that piece of pie had close to 300. these fatties really think that just by doing any kind of exercise (which walking really isn't) they can eat what they want and lose weight. to see any kind of impact of exercise on daily required calories it has to be a pretty intense cardio for at least an hour which none of them is capable of doing.


----------



## Strine (Jun 18, 2019)

Her face is redder than her lips.

If anyone needs a new avatar, here are some recent glamour shots:


----------



## Aldora (Jun 18, 2019)

Callie has a new Chantal video up, it's really good and I found myself nodding to it a lot.









						FOODIE BEAUTY RETURNS! | WHAT ELSE IS NEW!? 🤷🏽‍♀️
					

#TheLyfeofaFreeSpirit #FoodieBeauty #LetsTalk SUBSCRIBE 💜 SUBSCRIBE 💜 SUBSCRIBE FOLLOW ME BABES! I WON'T LEAD YOU ASTRAY 😈 https://twitter.com/LyfeFreeSpirit...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Skin Fold Odor (Jun 18, 2019)

Thought my autoplay had started a nice documentary on free range pig farming in Canada. 




Turned out it was just chintal ‘excercising ‘, bummer of the day. 

Btw, how can a human head get this shape? Hope she didn’t scare too many kids while waddling about.


----------



## spike23 (Jun 18, 2019)

People telling her to bring water. Did they not watch the video she's not even sweaty, she did absolutely noting but sit down.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 18, 2019)

She’d be much better off just walking around her house all day. Every time she goes out on a walk, you can be sure she rewards herself generously afterwards. It’s just an excuse to skid into the drive-thru and empty their freezers.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jun 18, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> She looks like shit. Takes another walk in the same place she walked last time. Says she almost threw up from the exertion. Plans to get a little backpack with supplies for her walks, Amber-style. I guess she didn't realize that she'd have to get custom straps or something for it to fit her. She'll probably pack snacks for her ten-minute walk.



The first thing Chantal should pack is a medical alert device -I thought she was going to pass out at one point.

Salads. This is what she plans to eat for the next two years of this weight loss 'journey' (gag)? Oh, and pie. And while she drove for 30 minutes to this park to walk, how many of her favorite fast food places did she drive by?
How many did she stop at?
How nice at the end of this grueling time she went to shop while sweaty & smelly. Shop. To buy pie.

The salads won't last.
The exercise won't last.
The pie is gone.
Can't wait to see what comes next.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 18, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> The first thing Chantal should pack is a medical alert device -I thought she was going to pass out at one point.
> 
> Salads. This is what she plans to eat for the next two years of this weight loss 'journey' (gag)? Oh, and pie. And while she drove for 30 minutes to this park to walk, how many of her favorite fast food places did she drive by?
> How many did she stop at?
> ...


I wonder if after her walk she stopped to get some thirst quenching KFC gravy?


----------



## RussianBlonde (Jun 18, 2019)

coffeestuff said:


> Lucas. James Lucas.
> 
> And for those who wonder- Yes, Chantal was a fan of ALR long before she became a 'creator' herself. Personally, I never heard of ALR until Chantal told me about her.. And this was a good 2 years before 'Foodie Beauty'.




His name is James Lucas? Isn't James Lucas a marvel comics character?  What a weird coincidence.


----------



## wetcarpet (Jun 18, 2019)

RussianBlonde said:


> His name is James Lucas? Isn't James Lucas a marvel comics character?  What a weird coincidence.


Yes.

It's Luke Cage's father.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jun 18, 2019)

She thinks she can solve her gluttony by only eating salads.
Bitch, its not the actual food that is contributing to your massive girth; its the AMOUNT of said food you eat (ok and the frequency you visit the drive thru's). 
A person your size can still eat fast food _in moderation_ and lose weight. The key is moderation you dumb fuck.

You need to work on the reason for all the gluttony, then you may have a hope in solving your weight issues.

yes this is optimistic musings but I am feeling nice today


----------



## roachrypt (Jun 18, 2019)

Salads? lol. 
Can she be anymore of a poster child of why crash dieting doesn't work.


----------



## Chaos Is Me (Jun 18, 2019)

AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> i found the most optimistic youtube comment in history
> 
> View attachment 805748



So easy to spot brand new viewers. I hope they like rollercoasters.


----------



## meepmapmop (Jun 18, 2019)

I love how her ass patters are so proud of her for eating back all the calories she burned off with her "walk" with a damn pie. I love how these deathfats think you automatically get a treat after doing some exercise. The treat is not dying from morbid obesity you dumbass.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jun 18, 2019)

meepmapmop said:


> I love how her ass patters are so proud of her for eating back all the calories she burned off with her "walk" with a damn pie. I love how these deathfats think you automatically get a treat after doing some exercise. The treat is not dying from morbid obesity you dumbass.


I also think another treat is being able to ambulate in an upright position.


----------



## Triggured (Jun 18, 2019)

I wish fat people; not even just deathfats, I'm talking every fat on the spectrum to mildly overweight to super morbidly obese; would realize that food is not a reward. And it never should be. You will never have a healthy relationship with food if you see it as anything less than a fuel source for your body, and _sometimes_ a treat. 

Soda is a treat. You have it once in a while. Cookies are treats. You allow yourself to indulge in them sometimes. Pie is a treat. You will sometimes let yourself have a dessert after a meal.

You don't congratulate yourself with food, because it turns food into something other than just caloric fuel for your dumb fat body.


----------



## GuiltyAsCharged (Jun 18, 2019)

meepmapmop said:


> I love how her ass patters are so proud of her for eating back all the calories she burned off with her "walk" with a damn pie. I love how these deathfats think you automatically get a treat after doing some exercise. The treat is not dying from morbid obesity you dumbass.



Also where do these idiots think those wings came from? We all know if she made them she would have made a huge deal about it. Girl definitely went somewhere to buy them and there is no way that’s all she got or ate from whatever takeout place they came from. Probably a lot more wings, with tons of dips, fries, and a big drink. It’s pretty obvious she’s just doing what she always does: showing one thing to the camera and doing something totally different when the camera is off. Not fooling me for a second.


----------



## Chantal's Chin (Jun 18, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> I wonder if after her walk she stopped to get some thirst quenching KFC gravy?


I almost choked to death reading that comment! One of the funniest! Thank you


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 18, 2019)

meepmapmop said:


> I love how her ass patters are so proud of her for eating back all the calories she burned off with her "walk" with a damn pie. I love how these deathfats think you automatically get a treat after doing some exercise. The treat is not dying from morbid obesity you dumbass.



You don’t get to 400 pounds by not treating yourself. Chantal has shown that she expects a reward for everything she does. That’s why she’s pissed people dislike her videos. In her mind, she deserves a like merely for the fact that she managed to give enough of a fuck to record something and unleash in upon youtube.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Jun 18, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> You don’t get to 400 pounds by not treating yourself. Chantal has shown that she expects a reward for everything she does. That’s why she’s pissed people dislike her videos. In her mind, she deserves a like merely for the fact that she managed to give enough of a fuck to record something and unleash in upon youtube.



"my goal is to eat 0 pies/day, today i only ate 2 pies/day which is really close guys!!!!! i'm just gonna TREAT MAH SELF with these other two pies but they don't count cuz i shit myself at the dmv earlier and that was      SO       HARD for me"


----------



## Botched Tit Job (Jun 18, 2019)

She doesn't have self control around that pie, no matter how much she tells herself she does. If she did, she would have had enough self control not to buy it, or to get a single-serve slice instead. Bitch knows full well she's going to eat that entire thing the second the camera shuts off.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 18, 2019)

Botched Tit Job said:


> She doesn't have self control around that pie, no matter how much she tells herself she does. If she did, she would have had enough self control not to buy it, or to get a single-serve slice instead. Bitch knows full well she's going to eat that entire thing the second the camera shuts off.


Seconded. If she could control herself, it would not have ended up in her house at all.

I’m sure she’ll rage that “I’m TRYING NOW IM GOING FOR WALKS, NOTHING IS GOOD ENOUGH FOR YOU PEOPLE REEEEEE” but she doesn’t understand those walks burn maybe, MAYBE 200 calories and one slice of that pie is easily more than 200. Even if she thinks, “well i wasn’t getting any exercise at ALL before, so doing walks is an improvement even if I don’t change my diet!”, it’s really not. Instead of gaining weight rapidly, she’ll just keep gaining, but a tiny bit more slowly.

She really is all or nothing. She rages that people expect her to NEVER HAVE PIE AGAIN FOREVER UGHHH I’D RATHER BE DEAD!!!! but she CAN have pie...one slice for dessert after dinner, ONE day a week. Sort of like how you CAN have a glass of wine with dinner every night. You cannot, however, drink four bottles of wine and get blackout drunk every night, not without consequences.

Problem with Chantal is while we see a slice of pie as a nice treat, she sees one slice of pie as a brutal punishment, because she’s not getting the whole pie all in one go. Until she shrinks her stomach up on a sensible meal plan and gets more exercise in, she should not be letting sugar bombs like pie into her house. But Chantal is a massive toddler and denying her what she wants, even for a few weeks, is the cruelest, most terrible punishment ever.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Jun 18, 2019)

It's like when Jack went to the gym then rewarded himself with a burger that was 3x the calories he would've burned even if he worked out optimally (which he physically could not do). Even when they're going through all the hard work they still screw it up, presumably because they can't break their delusional patterns of thinking.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 18, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> It's like when Jack went to the gym then rewarded himself with a burger that was 3x the calories he would've burned even if he worked out optimally (which he physically could not do). Even when they're going through all the hard work they still screw it up, presumably because they can't break their delusional patterns of thinking.


You can’t outrun a bad diet, every trainer says.

I mean chantal can’t outrun anything, but still


----------



## Strine (Jun 18, 2019)

At this late stage, it's completely immaterial what Chantal is claiming to do, since unless she films it on camera she's probably making it up. Whenever she's caught lying, she responds with more lies that are even less believable; it's like she's trying to put out a fire with whiskey.

What disturbs me is that it's not like Amber, who may also tell piss-poor lies, but does so in a calculated fashion and has a meta-agenda. Amber is absolutely a ten-carriage trainwreck who will be dead before she's Chantal's age, but she's sane. When Amber makes promises about weight loss, she's just doing it for attention/money and has no intention of keeping them.

Chantal is different. She lies as much as Amber, if not more, but her lies are not just attempts to deceive; they're part of her lunatic fantasy world where she's going to climb Everest and go to Jamaica. Chantal believes, or rather wants to believe, the shit that comes out of her mouth. Whereas Amber's lahhhs are abstract and controlled, Chantal's are doomed attempts to alter reality in her own favour. She's going to lose weight this time because she followed all those IG accounts, and bought all this unripe fruit, and is so adept at veganism that she can already pontificate about it and shame bloodmouths without even having to give up beef and cheddar! 

When someone pokes a hole in her gossamer-thin tapestry of delusion, she has a meltdown, because her little narc bubble has been burst and she's confronted with the icky feelings of culpability and consequence that she eats 7000 calories a day to distract herself from. It's why she can't countenance any comment that isn't wholesale endorsement and praise. She doesn't want to live in a world where she isn't the supreme being, and instead of being brought back down to Earth by cold showers like medical scares and waning mobility, she's doing the most toddler-level-narcissism thing possible and doubling down on her fantasy world. This is the reason she's gotten so much worse this year; push came to shove when reality caught up with her, and when it came to "do or die" she chose the latter.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jun 18, 2019)

She just needs to eat LESS. Like how hard could it be? Eat SOME pie fatass, not the entire fucking thing.


----------



## Chantfatty (Jun 18, 2019)

WEIGHTLOSS JOURNEY VLOG EXERCISE AND GROCERY HAUL
					

Hey guys hey! This week I am committed to doing exercise Mon to Fri. Just like a job! It is my job to take responsibility for my obesity and health issues an...




					youtu.be
				




Sorry if this doesn't work. But, why not have PLAIN chicken wings like Bibi...? This is why you will never lose weight Lie-tal!


----------



## Gawdamit (Jun 18, 2019)

Chantal said she would love to walk in the pouring rain someday. Guess she's never had to walk to work in the pouring rain or run for the bus in the pouring rain. 35 years old and never experienced real life


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Jun 18, 2019)

It'd be the first shower she's taken all week, everybody wins.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jun 18, 2019)

AbraCadaver said:


> You can’t outrun a bad diet, every trainer says.
> 
> I mean chantal can’t outrun anything, but still



I just watched the video...and her "I have to go uphill" and it's actually an incline. Past the spot she pissed at. I give her credit for going further, pushing herself. Loses points for the fucking pie bullshit. And in the video, what was that bouncy ball that moved when she waddled? It shows up on her walk back, starting at about 6:50 mark.






She truly needs to figure out how to make videos with a motion stabilizer. Her waddle motions when she walks... or her cooking with one hand and recording with a phone in the other is just so low budget for a "YouTube Creator". I want to say "paid professional" though she's paid - she's so not a professional.

I also think the slice of pie is a shit idea. I get the concept of having a little treat in a day to learn moderation, but it's like a week or two into this and if she understood moderation, she wouldn't even have a YouTube Channel.  She recently said  her mukbangs are not binges and that he binges are not recorded, though she titles her shit as mukbangs and binges.  And in the 'eat with me' non-mukbang meals shows her eating huge ass portions like her video about Mukbangers and health... even if she did eat corn, asparagus, and tilapia in 2017.   She ate enough to feed a family.

Her portions have always been that of 2-3 people even when "eating healthy" and even when she ate salads in her plant based periods, doused her salads in like 1/4 cup of dressing - she was surprised when she actually measured 2 tablespoons as to how 'little' the portion was and is enough to coat 3-4 cups of salad stuff.

If she really wanted to go back to school... it's obvious if she really wants to up her YouTube game to learn photography, social media marketing and the likes.

But hey, comments are enabled though moderated.



GargoyleGorl said:


> I often get the feeling that she really thinks there's nothing really wrong with her or her choices. She already makes it clear that she doesn't think she chooses to eat like shit -- the siren song of the Beef -n-Cheddars is powerful magic indeed -- but I think it's even worse than that. It's like if she could only find the particular food, or perhaps combination of foods, that's sabotaging her otherwise excellent diet, she'd be fine.
> 
> And yeah, cutting out the fast food binges would be great, but remember the Hello Fresh debacle? Those were pretty healthy meals she ate in one sitting -- all six of them. Meanwhile, she figures that eating fast food in moderation is probably fine, but she doesn't grasp that while healthy people do eat fast food, they don't eat it several times a week (or several times a day, for that matter) and they don't try to cram half the menu down their gullet in one go.
> 
> ...





Fuck you, Joe! BTW the post with the image of "The Youtube Underground" that's Yaba and the woman who Chantal called out in her live-stream rant but not by name and hysterically says "fuck you, Joe" in her reaction video several times.

One other observation - her Patrick Starfish nails are well overdue for a fill.  She admitted gluing them in a recent post and now starting to show she's just trying to keep them on even though it's obvious they're grown out.


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 18, 2019)

I mean, you can't "fill" cheap-ass press ons which those clearly are. You can take them off and throw that shit away reset them closer to the cuticle, but why


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 18, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> I mean, you can't "fill" cheap-ass press ons which those clearly are. You can take them off and throw that shit away reset them closer to the cuticle, but why


Cuz you’re fuckin mental, mate

Mental and stay at home in a stuffy smelly flat all day, eating pies


----------



## thejackal (Jun 19, 2019)

AbraCadaver said:


> Cuz you’re fuckin mental, mate
> 
> Mental and stay at home in a stuffy smelly flat all day, eating pies



havin' a laugh at our gorl are ya, ya bloody wanker?  you know chantal is afraid of lifts?  eh, do ya?


----------



## Citroen (Jun 19, 2019)

Considering the price it's probably one of those industrial pies that hang out at room temperature through the power of preservatives. The cheap taste isn't worth the calories. That walk probably burned 100 calories or less considering how little she did. A slice of pie is 400 calories. If (or rather, when) she eats the whole pie, we're in 2000 calories territory. She would have had to do 20 of those low-energy walks to pay for it.


----------



## wetcarpet (Jun 19, 2019)

Citroen said:


> Considering the price it's probably one of those industrial pies that hang out at room temperature through the power of preservatives. The cheap taste isn't worth the calories. That walk probably burned 100 calories or less considering how little she did. A slice of pie is 400 calories. If (or rather, when) she eats the whole pie, we're in 2000 calories territory. She would have had to do 20 of those low-energy walks to pay for it.


Chintal definitely straight up murdered that pie.


----------



## sgtpepper (Jun 19, 2019)

eraserheadd said:


> Chintal definitely straight up murdered that pie.



If she hasn't already she certainly will soon. She has no self control. She can't manage to have a serving of Doritos without scarfing down the bag 1 hour later. 

What blows my mind is her idea of dessert is so warped. When you travel overseas dessert can often be fresh fruit. It's got a ton of sugar naturally and it tastes great. Dessert to Chantal is a calorie bomb of chocolate, white sugar, and processed crap. She said in the video she hasn't had dessert  the last 7 days and implies she hasn't been craving it. We know that's a lie because she took the inch she was given with her food plan and went a mile.


----------



## Beluga (Jun 19, 2019)

The two most astonishing things in the latest video (apart from her usual lies) were the ever growing Slatonesque forehead bump and her gunky teeth. How can you live with teeth like that? Her breath must be retch inducing. 

Also Chantal props for your comedic genius when editing the video, the way the camera just gently wobbles in the sped-up montage was just


----------



## RemoveKebab (Jun 19, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Life By Jen claimed to be 549 pounds back in October, and she does not seem to have lost any weight since then.  Incidentally, she was larger than Amberlynn until October, when Amberlynn passed her.


Sorry for digging this old post up but I have an update on life by Jen. I didnt see a thread so this post came up on my search.

Anyway, here is her most recent video:





She does a live weigh in and she weighs 560.8 ellbees. Her last public weigh in was in March 2019 and she weighed 492.8 ellbees. She gained 68 ellbees between March 20, 2019 and June 19, 2019. Holy shit at her size that is a shit ton of food. Literally.


----------



## Mr Foster (Jun 19, 2019)

Beluga said:


> The two most astonishing things in the latest video (apart from her usual lies) were the ever growing Slatonesque forehead bump and her gunky teeth. How can you live with teeth like that? Her breath must be retch inducing.
> 
> Also Chantal props for your comedic genius when editing the video, the way the camera just gently wobbles in the sped-up montage was just



Her waddle while she walks is hilarious. Imagine seeing a 5"2, 400 lb woman, in outrageous Elton John sunglasses waddling around filming.


----------



## Aldora (Jun 19, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> She does a live weigh in and she weighs 560.8 ellbees. Her last public weigh in was in March 2019 and she weighed 492.8 ellbees. She gained 68 ellbees between March 20, 2019 and June 19, 2019. Holy shit at her size that is a shit ton of food. Literally.


Wow, who would have thought that Amber would have competition on who will get to 600lbs first.

68lbs in three months is no joke.


----------



## Or Else What (Jun 19, 2019)

thejackal said:


> havin' a laugh at our gorl are ya, ya bloody wanker?  you know chantal is afraid of lifts?  eh, do ya?



Can non-Britfags please stop attempting this sort of repartee. You get it so wrong, its embarrassing.


----------



## thejackal (Jun 19, 2019)

Or Else What said:


> Can non-Britfags please stop attempting this sort of repartee. You get it so wrong, its embarrassing.



lol calm down the humor was meant for this side of the pond.   sorry about that fallen empire if you'll had won that French and Indian war maybe our gorl Chantal wouldn't be so fat on poutine and instead on bangers and mash.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 19, 2019)

I am going to hazard a wild guess and say that it seems that Chantal was absent from her new job of exercising yesterday...

That's how she got shitcanned from her last (real) job, after all.

Being a lazy, fat fuck always wins over anything else.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jun 19, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> Sorry for digging this old post up but I have an update on life by Jen. I didnt see a thread so this post came up on my search.
> 
> Anyway, here is her most recent video:
> 
> ...


I post about her in the Fat Acceptance Thread & let's just say, this doesn't surprise me. Jen much like Chantal is very thin skinned (yup, the only thin thing about her) & is also a liar.
She was spending her time weighing food, showing food hauls & drinking that crap 'miracle' tea all while stuffing her face off camera.
Call her out on her lies & she turns into Chantal -blocking & deleting.

Recently she started to preaching to everyone about religion & being in a 'better place.' She is full of BS too, not just fat.

For some reason Chantal thinks they're (fat) friends & she possibly missed the time Jen was in a Zachary Michael live stream throwing Chantal under a bus, calling her a liar among other things. I love when fatties fight.


----------



## Wyzzerd (Jun 19, 2019)

Mr Foster said:


> Her waddle while she walks is hilarious. Imagine seeing a 5"2, 400 lb woman, in outrageous Elton John sunglasses waddling around filming.


The urge to literally tip the cow would be o_verwhelming._

You know she would upload and whine about being knocked over for weeks.


----------



## fatfuck (Jun 19, 2019)

the only difference between chantal and jen is that chantal has managed to capture some poor senegalese midget who plays the role of her imaginary boyfriend while jen is in a relationship with a guy she never met.

they are both grotesque looking and they both live in some dirty cheap rat nest filled with cat hair, piss and shit. both are constantly on some kind of a journey. both constantly lie and excel in it. both lie and exaggerate about their health problems. both heavily curate their comments 24/7. both blame their failures on everything else but themselves.

jen is immobile and confined to her wheelchair while chantal is on her way to the same fate. chantal has trouble walking a few yards without being completely out of breath and having to rest for 5 minutes to catch her breath so if she continues she'll be joining jen in about a year or two.


----------



## Igotdigusted (Jun 19, 2019)

Or Else What said:


> Can non-Britfags please stop attempting this sort of repartee. You get it so wrong, its embarrassing.



How about not being so stiff and teaching people how to do it properly then mate?

As for Cuntal, that bloody pie thingy that she wants to eat after every dinner as a treat....no words. What has she ever done that earns her a treat? That half an hour waddle? By the way anyone counting that walk as burning 200 calories has apparently no idea how that works. That walk didn't even reach 50. It was probably around 20-30 calories. 200-250 calories is doing FAST resistance 7 on a bike that has a max of 8 for half an hour, plus extra exercises for buttocks and abs.  In order to burn a cookie you need to pretty much die for 40 minutes. That's how dreadful outrunning a bad diet is.


----------



## Kentaro (Jun 19, 2019)

I actually wanted to mention the same thing. There are studies that show that for jogging for example burning a good amount of calories starts around the 15-minute mark and starts ramping up at 30 minutes at a decent pace.

Of course chantals pace was almost snail like with lots of breaks inbetween. She didnt even break a good sweat. And at her size that should be really easy.

Just pathetic all around.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 19, 2019)

Mr Foster said:


> Imagine seeing a 5"2, 400 lb woman, in outrageous Elton John sunglasses waddling around filming.


I wouldn't know what to do. If I would harpoon it or start singing "Candle in the Wind". 



fatfuck said:


> jen is immobile and confined to her wheelchair while chantal is on her way to the same fate. chantal has trouble walking a few yards without being completely out of breath and having to rest for 5 minutes to catch her breath so if she continues she'll be joining jen in about a year or two.


Jen is appx 8 yrs older than Cuntal and 15 older than Big AL. They can look forward to cancer (call me crazy, but I believe she may very well be telling the truth on that as endometrial cancer is common in death fats), immobility, isolation, and astonishing weight gain when they have absolutely no stimuli nor anything to look forward to in a day besides eating. Maybe not much different than now in many respects, but at least they can still walk and get out of the house without calling the Fire Dept for assistance.


----------



## Triggured (Jun 19, 2019)

People vastly underestimate the amount of calories you burn during exercise. Brief PL but I only burned 300 cals doing a 7 incline on the treadmill for 45 minutes.

Anyway, it shouldn’t really matter for super morbidly obese people like Chantal. ANY exercise is better than no exercise, of course. But this is only meaningful is they’re combining this meager exercising with a HEAVY caloric deficit. Which Chantal isn’t. She could have burned 500 calories in that walk and it wouldn’t have made a dent in the calories she shoves in her body.

Edit: OVERESTIMATE the amount of calories you burn** sorry, admittedly, I'm drunk


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 19, 2019)

I actually wouldn't doubt that her walk burned 200 calories. You guys have to remember that you are approximately 1/3 of her size. Lugging that horrendous gut and head around takes (caloric) energy.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Jun 19, 2019)

The Harvard study into calorie burn for various exercises is still the gold standard in determining how many calories one burns during exercise and daily chores.  The numbers are given for weights at 125, 155, and 185, and while I lack the math to try to extrapolate how much the calorie burn increases with someone who weighs as much as Chantal, the calories do creep up by body weight.

Take the first example of "Weight Lifting, General": The 125 pound person burns 3 calories per minute, the 155 pound person 3.73 calories per minute, and the 185 pound person burns 4.43 calories per minute.  So calorie burn does gradually increase by weight.

BUT, when you get down into the numbers for "Walking" you note that the slowest numbers Harvard tracked was walking 3.5 mph, which is a 17 minute mile.  There's no way Chantal achieved a 17 minute mile.  Not even close.  That waddling amble was unspeakably slow and covered very little ground.  So I have no fucking idea how little calories she burned in that walk.  Her extraordinary weight likely means she burned more than the 185 pound person would in 30 minutes IF she managed to achieve that very slow pace.  But she didn't.  

In the absence of any sort of decent data for calorie burn for the most basic exercises at her weight, she really needs to lose this exercise --> reward system she has set up for herself.  Even if it were a sensible thing to do to exercise so one can eat back the calories expended, it would be very hard for Chantal to know what she burned and what she can eat without a team of doctors studying her metabolism.  I know some athletes have done that thing where they live in a controlled room where literally everything they do is measured to a near-atomic level, including respiration, and as a result know exactly what they burn when they sleep, run, watch tv, etc.  Without that kind of information, her attempts to exercise will result in weight gain because she has no idea how much she's exercised, how long, how far, and how much she's eaten to offset that exercise.

The thing is, even with metabolic and endocrine issues, once you measure your calories, your exercise, your basic daily exertion, you can end up with useful data that gives you a very good idea of what you burn in the course of your daily life, and how those numbers are affected by things like menstruation, water retention after weight training, etc.  Generally a month of data gets you started, three months is ideal.  All you have to do is record your calorie intake and exercise and make notes as to whether or not you had a busy/sedentary day at work or at home.  It takes less then ten minutes a day to record such data.  Without that data, there's no sense in Chantal even attempting to exercise if her eating habits are going to cause her to gorge afterward but I remember that car tantrum she threw wherein she declared she didn't want to have to track strawberries (as if she eats fruit that needs to be tracked by berry), that she "shouldn't have to" do it.   So yeah, she ain't tracking shit.

So I guess what I am saying is that Chantal is such a pantload that the best data one can find online needs a person who wasn't a liberal arts major to jigger it so we can estimate her caloric burn and that she's probably going to be housebound by January of next year if she keeps trying to exercise with her current reward system in place.


----------



## starbucks (Jun 19, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> I actually wouldn't doubt that her walk burned 200 calories. You guys have to remember that you are approximately 1/3 of her size. Lugging that horrendous gut and head around takes (caloric) energy.



Her head alone is the size of a watermelon


----------



## Princess Ariel (Jun 19, 2019)

Why do fatties always immediately jump to exercise when it comes to losing weight? I guess walking is at least low impact but the amount of calories you can realistically burn in an hour (even at maximum possible effort constantly) is chump change compared to how much energy is in the mountain of food they eat and how quickly they can eat it.

Having to burn off food that you choose to eat is probably the dumbest way to lose weight. Just don't eat the fucking pie in the first place.

Workouts are for losing those last 10 vanity pounds because you're already down to eating nothing but chicken and broccoli and you'll go insane if you have to lower your calories any further. Or for building endurance I guess but if you're 400lbs and you cant walk for more than 10 minutes the problem isn't that you dont work out, it's that you're 400 fucking pounds.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 19, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> Why do fatties always immediately jump to exercise when it comes to losing weight?



So they don't have to stop eating, of course.






So after her *strenuous *workout the other day, she thought she might have to go to the ER again. Her doctor said not to, lol. Now she thinks she has a herniated disk as a result of the walk also. Guess no more daily walks for Jabba! What a surprise!  

She's been back on Lexapro for two days so she feels sooo sedated and like a zombie.  

She weighed herself - 369 - and then binged all day. Pizza and poutine. Spent all night in the washroom. 

She's just going through *so much* you guys. She feels unsure of the future and "disabled". Mentions all of her doctors except the weight loss "treatment" - no word of that. Says she's considering WLS. LOL. Says it's the first time she's really considered WLS. I guess she forgot she claimed to be on the path to WLS for the first like four months of her channel.


----------



## Anna230760 (Jun 19, 2019)

She's so disgusting. She's wasting all of these doctors time they could be spending on people who haven't knowingly and willfully ate themselves into being disabled, not to mention I'm sure $100,000 by now at least, all so that she can have a full-time job of juggling her medical conditions she has brought on herself. She clearly has no dignity or pride.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jun 19, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> I guess she forgot she claimed to be on the path to WLS for the first like four months of her channel.


Speaking of things she's forgotten, what ever happened to the review of that scale she was going to do?


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 19, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> Speaking of things she's forgotten, what ever happened to the review of that scale she was going to do?


*furiously tries to delete your comment from way over on youtube*


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Jun 19, 2019)

Jabba is really losing it. She just uploaded about how  she still has pie left and that BiBi ate most of it !! So what ?? She still ate pizza and poutin !!! Someone needs to save this short video about Piegate. The comments are hilarious on this video. Asspats or trolls ??


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 19, 2019)

LOL! She's deranged.


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Jun 19, 2019)

Poor Chantal. She over did it with that walk. She’s right she really does need to “take it easy”. We all know it’ll be hard for her, because she’s always on the go & out with friends & doing stuff with her boyfriend, but she really needs to just relax & eat more to keep up her strength.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 19, 2019)

She posted this on community tab for a whopping ten minutes before deleting it, but ole Dutch was too quick for her:





lol, chimpout imminent


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jun 19, 2019)

That was fast

Edit: Archive of the exercise and pie videos




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Anna230760 (Jun 19, 2019)

Oh boy, she's about to chimpout. The health updates video is already deleted, and the comments disabled on the pie video.


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Jun 19, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> View attachment 807991
> 
> That was fast


NO!!!!!!  I didn’t watch it all!!  Can anyone give a recap???


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 19, 2019)

Someone needs to make a pie chart...I'll see myself out now!


----------



## Anna230760 (Jun 19, 2019)

Big Al's Crusty Sty said:


> Can anyone give a recap???



sixcarbchiligorl wrote a pretty good recap on the last page with a link to the original video. Honestly, it was boring AF.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 19, 2019)

If anyone missed "THE PIE", it is still up (for how long, who knows?);






So it is the pie talk that triggered her.  But there was no pie talk in the comments section.  She only could have gotten it here.  I love how she gets triggered at the Farms and takes it out on her dingbat viewers...


----------



## PatTraverse (Jun 19, 2019)

A herniated disc? Oh please! Chantal would be screaming like a banshee in the hospital from the pain right about now.

She is the perfect combination of an ignorant idiot who does not know/understand the definition of the words she tries to employ and a drama queen that has been so coddled her entire life that any slight discomfort is the worst case scenario.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 19, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> If anyone missed "THE PIE", it is still up (for how long, who knows?);
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yabba/YouTube Underground was busting on her earlier. No doubt she was using some of her many socks to attack people in the comments. That said, she for sure reads here. I'm just not sure that we can take all the credit on this one.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 19, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> If anyone missed "THE PIE", it is still up (for how long, who knows?);
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The pie talk was all over her comments from the video where she first showed us the pie. I thought maybe she was talking about us too, but YT had its fair share of pie talk.

Comments are now disabled on the pie vid.


----------



## Zenzu (Jun 19, 2019)

Damn I hope "the YouTube underground" captured the deleted video and reacts to it so we can get a chimpout of epic proportions. The 30 second pie video is hilarious in and of itself though. Sure girl, I'll take your word for it that bibi ate a whole quarter of a pie in one day. Shameless pig.


----------



## Viridian (Jun 19, 2019)

From


sixcarbchiligorl said:


> So they don't have to stop eating, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From this summary of the now deleted video, it looks like Chintal has gone from Stage 1 to Stage 2 in her cycle in less than a day. Here's to another manic spin cycle!


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 19, 2019)

Anna230760 said:


> Oh boy, she's about to chimpout. The health updates video is already deleted, and the comments disabled on the pie video.


Well she sure dropped that, "I feel so sedated" act real quick. Not transparent at all, Chantal. Not at all.


----------



## nothingtoseehere (Jun 19, 2019)

I had it open and playing before it was deleted, no capacity to download video but I transcribed it for you mostly.



Spoiler



Had a whinge about her Lexapro making her zombie like and sedated. Going to move it from evening to morning, and take something else.

She's going for a scan on her lungs about the blood clots, she thinks they're still there. She pushed herself too much on that walk. She had chest pain all night and called the on-call thrombosis doctor about it. The doctor said its normal, and she needs to take it easy and take continual breaks when she walks.

Lots of blathering about her lower back being on fire and horrible pain. She can't walk without needing to sit. She will go back and ask for imaging on her lower back because she thinks she has herniated disks because her abdomen is pulling her weight down and damaging her back. Suspect she is going to try and get some drugs for that too.

She feels down, and disabled, and depressed about that. She doesn't feel it, because she doesn't feel anything. She is numb, going through the motions.

As to the diet and everything like that. WHen she started she was weighed at 371 pounds. SHe can't remember her last weight on here but thinks it might have been 368. She has been fluctuating the same pounds the whole time, maybe the lowest was 359 doing her water fast. She WAS working hard, she WAS eating 3 meals a day and wasn't even really craving junk. But then she did the walk and thought maybe she should weigh herself. That triggered her to eat whatever she wanted to. Yesterday. Up until yesterday she was doing really well. SHe weighed in at 369, and was like '2 pounds?'

I should just wait until I get weight weith them. The scales triggered her to binge. Didn't feel hungry or a craving, it was an emotional response. I said eff it, I ate whatever I wanted, I had pizza and pootin, and since I haven't been eating junk my body paid the price. In the washroom it wasn't pretty.

I feel like I don't know. Maybe when I tell them what I've been going through. I will be seeing the psychiatrist. I wanted to do more fun videos for you guys, but I wanted to let you know where I am with my health. Dealing with all kinds of different things.

I'm just really trying to get better. Keep trying to push through and yeah.

She says she is unsure about a lot of things, like surgery for the cysts. SHe knows she needs the surgery, she will have to come off the blood thinners, maybe the blood clots will come back or travel. Its a risk, she has an appointment about that too. Her doctor and nurse there are so amazing, everyone is just so amazing, so yeah, so that's about it for now.

Because of the fact that I binged even when I wasn't having cravings, its more of an emotional response. I think I'm going to talk to the doctor maybe about once I get things on a better track with losing some weight myself, possibly maybe looking into weight loss surgery because honestly I know its not just an easy fix, and I know that you do need to be in a better state, people who are food addicts like myself it doesn't fix that. but I do think it might be a good tool for me, because the success rate of doing it by yourself and keeping it off long term, I don't know I'm just going to talk to them about it. Its just a thought in my head. It just may be good for me, basically.

I did go through, start the process, but then I just kind of dropped it thinking I could do this. ANd then I have all these issues. Its a chronic issue at this time. I have a lot of illnesses because of this. SO that's that, thought I would update you guys.

Yeah, so I will see you in the next video.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 19, 2019)

Viridian said:


> From
> 
> 
> From this summary of the now deleted video, it looks like Chintal has gone from Stage 1 to Stage 2 in her cycle in less than a day. Here's to another manic spin cycle!


I think 2 and 3 blended together as she has already admitted to binging and has disabled comments and purged videos (evidence). I'm anticipating a mukbang and a chimpout after she starts copyright striking.


----------



## The hash slinging slasher (Jun 19, 2019)

It’s so funny how she gets triggered so easily by the comments. 

Moody Booty will never be on Hamberlynn’s level.


----------



## ImJustAbitSwollen (Jun 19, 2019)

lol. she deleted it but not before I took a screenshot.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jun 19, 2019)

Knowing how much Chantal lies, you know there is more than one pie involved and she already binged on one, maybe two plus the half that’s missing in the box she’s showing in the video, pretending Bibi ate some of it.

Sure, Jan.


----------



## ImJustAbitSwollen (Jun 19, 2019)

ouuuuHhHhhhhhhhHhHhHhHhHhH this is getting good! this chintal, this is what we wanted. we knew you couldn't keep your toxic personality off the internet. WE FUCKING KNEW GORL.


----------



## Zenzu (Jun 19, 2019)

That's what makes the video so goddamn hilarious, like were just supposed to beleive it because it came out of Jabbas mouth. The smug look of satisfaction when she holds up the pie. The face she makes as she proclaims "WE STILL HAVE IT" gives me Jack Nicholson "hereeees Johnny" vibes. This video is an instant classic, one of the only Jabba videos I've watched more than once..I cant stop replaying it and laughing my ass off.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jun 19, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> View attachment 807991
> 
> That was fast
> 
> ...





Dutch Courage said:


> If anyone missed "THE PIE", it is still up (for how long, who knows?);
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just love when Chantal gets triggered.

If only we could bet money on her behavior -we'd all be millionaires.
Just watching this 400+ pound landwhale tell us in such a superior tone that Bibi ate most of that pie is so satisfying.
She stuffed her fat ass with pizza & poutine while getting all worked up over some pie comments.
At this point a team of doctors can't help her.
Chantal chooses food.
Chantal will always choose food.
So be it.

Carry on Chantal. Maybe go for a drive. I'm sure Arby's misses you.
June sure is fun.


----------



## Turkey Pepperette (Jun 19, 2019)

The health update vid appears to be back:


----------



## Blue Roses (Jun 19, 2019)

Karatejoe was in the comments of the pie video before they were deleted with something like, "At least it was a fruit pie and not a cheesecake from The Cheesecake Factory."

Fuck you, Joe!


----------



## IB 262 (Jun 19, 2019)

This bitch is talking herself into the grave. RIP Chantal


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Jun 19, 2019)

Of course that shitty pie is still there. She went out and got *real* binge food for her eating spree. She's not going to waste time on something that has fruit in it.


----------



## Viridian (Jun 19, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> Of course that shitty pie is still there. She went out and got *real* binge food for her eating spree. She's not going to waste time on something that has fruit in it.



Basically this. "See, I still have part of the pie! I admitted in my last video I binged all day yesterday on pizza and poutine and spent the whole night on the toilet shitting my guts out as a result, but I still have part of this shitty pie that I didn't like left so that proves... uh... something? Um... take that haydurs!"


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jun 19, 2019)

Zenzu said:


> That's what makes the video so goddamn hilarious, like were just supposed to beleive it because it came out of Jabbas mouth. The smug look of satisfaction when she holds up the pie. The face she makes as she proclaims "WE STILL HAVE IT" gives me Jack Nicholson "hereeees Johnny" vibes. This video is an instant classic, one of the only Jabba videos I've watched more than once..I cant stop replaying it and laughing my ass off.



These rant videos are hysterical... there was the time she got pissed off because of people giving her shit over eating a massive portion of Sheppard's pie by so she went off about potatoes and she didn't use a big plate.... to top it off she did the video with fucking "Whatever happened to Baby Jane" eyebrows. (2 Aug 201

She really has no clue that part of her cycle is simply her not being able to handle the internet.  Must suck when you rely on an income on a platform you can't control which makes you eat compulsively...because people get pissed off at how she fucking eats and loses her mind.

I also think it's shameful she did lose 2 lbs and decided to say fuck it anyway.  She sabotages herself in so many goddamn ways. 

So, I'm gonna guess we're going to get an 11:00 PM EST live-stream on or before Saturday night.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jun 19, 2019)

Turkey Pepperette said:


> The health update vid appears to be back:


Someone should archive this in case she deletes it again.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Jun 19, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> These rant videos are hysterical... there was the time she got pissed off because of people giving her shit over eating a massive portion of Sheppard's pie by so she went off about potatoes and she didn't use a big plate.... to top it off she did the video with fucking "Whatever happened to Baby Jane" eyebrows. (2 Aug 201
> 
> She really has no clue that part of her cycle is simply her not being able to handle the internet.  Must suck when you rely on an income on a platform you can't control which makes you eat compulsively...because people get pissed off at how she fucking eats and loses her mind.
> 
> ...


Omg she really looks like Baby Jane in this video.  I see the comments are disabled. Scary she looks and sounds worse now ....


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jun 19, 2019)

She got the YouTube underground’s latest video taken down. 






Here it comes gorls!!!


----------



## starbucks (Jun 19, 2019)

If there is pie left, it's because she didn't like the pie...


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 19, 2019)

Chantel sure told us. Outstanding!  Okay, thanks. 

I wonder if Bibi ever gets tired of being her online all-purpose excuse. He’s eating half a pie in a day while he watches her binge on poutine and pizza. He always eats her leftovers. He’s like a good dog, one you can blame for your farts or for eating your homework. A good whipping post is hard to find, she should keep him and keep abusing him online. 

Eh, he’s probably too busy with his wife to notice.


----------



## Strine (Jun 19, 2019)

We need to be better at archiving gorl's videos. Any really amusing ones are deleted, like sandcastles swallowed by the tides.


----------



## Mr Foster (Jun 19, 2019)

Hey Chantal, getting someone's video taken down is kinda cool I guess.

But why don't you try loosing some weight?


----------



## FvckTurnip (Jun 19, 2019)

I know I'm late to the party, but I still haven't been able to get over how we all know, somewhere deep in our hearts, that flawby bawby's boi pete is a tumblr dom.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 19, 2019)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



















Here be an archive of her Health Update video.  I tried uploading it earlier, but it kept timing out.  This is a screencap, not a download, so it is low-res.  But it is complete.


----------



## roachrypt (Jun 20, 2019)

I'm confused. What is she even talking about? She keeps saying she's been eating at home, hasn't been eating out, ect…. but am I mistaken that she just recently uploaded a video where she ate poutine and a hotdog? Also; you've been constantly eating in your car lol. (She damn near lives in that binge mobile) - She's over 300 pounds. That amount of calories.... Heh. Well, you guys know. It's just so stupid. Why is acting like it's a surprise? It's just silly. She keeps talking about how the doctor or weight loss clinic is like the light at the end of the tunnel. But you've already seen a doctor and shit. They did give you an eating plan. And then like 3 days of doing that plan you went on a week long "mukbang" binge and fucking filmed it. (lmfao) 
She keeps acting like she has an eating disorder. 
This isn't an eating disorder. It's just you being bored and gluttonous and not really having anything to do with your time. Her eating disorder can be summed up in: "I woke up at 5 in the afternoon, checked my social media, got bored - so I started driving around town hitting up all the fast food places until I was stuffed came back home. Fucked around on the internet some more then went to bed"


----------



## Blue Roses (Jun 20, 2019)

Mr Foster said:


> Hey Chantal, getting someone's video taken down is kinda cool I guess.
> 
> But why don't you try loosing some weight?



She should start with trying not to be such a heinous bitch. She has the body and health she deserves.


----------



## Pargon (Jun 20, 2019)

roachrypt said:


> "I woke up at 5 in the afternoon, checked my social media, got bored - so I started driving around town hitting up all the fast food places until I was stuffed came back home. Fucked around on the internet some more then went to bed"


Not to go into powerlevel-degrees of detail, but this type of lifestyle is absolutely exhausting (minus the fast food binges but replaced with other equally-unhealthy obsessions). The days blur together. You derealize to a frightening degree. You feel like shit, mentally, physically, emotionally, all the time. Shaking it for five minutes is an undertaking you often don't have the wherewithal for. Relating to anyone and anything becomes so difficult that the whole world just irritates you and pisses you off. You wake up just as tired as you were when you went to bed.

All this to say, I wouldn't wish this on anyone, but Chantal deserves every minute of it.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 20, 2019)

Pargon said:


> Not to go into powerlevel-degrees of detail, but this type of lifestyle is absolutely exhausting (minus the fast food binges but replaced with other equally-unhealthy obsessions). The days blur together. You derealize to a frightening degree. You feel like shit, mentally, physically, emotionally, all the time. Shaking it for five minutes is an undertaking you often don't have the wherewithal for. Relating to anyone and anything becomes so difficult that the whole world just irritates you and pisses you off. You wake up just as tired as you were when you went to bed.
> 
> All this to say, I wouldn't wish this on anyone, but Chantal deserves every minute of it.


If only she had free healthcare, or access to doctors, or access to therapy, or access to support groups, or family, or friends, or a boyfriend, or a platform to discuss any of this on, or anyone to offer her suggestions.


----------



## Gawdamit (Jun 20, 2019)

Everyone loves Yabba. Chantal is going to make a lot more enemies striking her channel


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jun 20, 2019)

Too bad it was a non-farmer she struck, we'd have her dox otherwise.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 20, 2019)

AbraCadaver said:


> Cuz you’re fuckin mental, mate
> 
> Mental and stay at home in a stuffy smelly flat all day, eating pies



Well, she does get in her car to drive places to get even fatter.  

I think she will have a nervous breakdown the day she can’t fit in the binge Mobile. Not because she’s gotten too obscenely fat to fit in her car, but because she can’t get to Arby’s for curly fries and beefs and cheddars. She will howl with grief and curse god with her meaty fist. 



roachrypt said:


> I'm confused. What is she even talking about? She keeps saying she's been eating at home, hasn't been eating out, ect…. but am I mistaken that she just recently uploaded a video where she ate poutine and a hotdog? Also; you've been constantly eating in your car lol. (She damn near lives in that binge mobile) - She's over 300 pounds. That amount of calories.... Heh. Well, you guys know. It's just so stupid. Why is acting like it's a surprise? It's just silly. She keeps talking about how the doctor or weight loss clinic is like the light at the end of the tunnel. But you've already seen a doctor and shit. They did give you an eating plan. And then like 3 days of doing that plan you went on a week long "mukbang" binge and fucking filmed it. (lmfao)
> She keeps acting like she has an eating disorder.
> This isn't an eating disorder. It's just you being bored and gluttonous and not really having anything to do with your time. Her eating disorder can be summed up in: "I woke up at 5 in the afternoon, checked my social media, got bored - so I started driving around town hitting up all the fast food places until I was stuffed came back home. Fucked around on the internet some more then went to bed"



Lot more eating than just one binge in the evening. She lives for the midnight binges too! Also cleaning out her fridge inbetween fastfood pm/late night am binges. Bitch is an eating machine and it only stops when it sleeps.


----------



## Unicorn Princess (Jun 20, 2019)

I knew a binge eater who would go buy replacements for the stuff she devoured at night, so her family wouldn’t realize she ate the Costco bag of Doritos or an entire box of chocolate granola bars. This is normal addict behavior. I think it’s entirely possible she ate 1.5 pies.


----------



## Strine (Jun 20, 2019)

This video was boring and a play-by-play in my usual style wouldn't be much fun. Here's a simple highlights reel.


In the health update vid, gorl tells us between gasping breaths (she can't even talk without getting winded) about the many effects of lexapro, even though it takes six weeks to have its proper effect and she's been on it for circa two days.

She says she pushed herself too much in her ten-minute leisurely walk the other day, so I guess she's medically unable to exercise and she's a complete victim and couldn't possibly make any substantial effort to lose weight and if you think she should you're a BOOLEY!

Gorl thinks she's depressed even though she says verbatim that she doesn't feel depressed. Maybe you're depressed because you're going to be housebound in six months, because you think strenuous exercise is easy for everybody except you and it's medically impossible for you to stop accumulating fat on your body (yet somehow not gaining weight )

She "was" sticking to her ludicrous 1950s diet she made up out of whole cloth and "working really hard... not craving junk". She says she was completely accustomed to her new lifestyle, which according to her own time frame happened in under a week.

She claims now to weigh 369.

"The scale is triggering for me right now" and she reminds us that she had NO JUNK FOOD CRAVINGS but she was so triggered by the amount on the scale that she just made up that she was FORCED to binge! Naturally she alludes to her bowel movements, since she's apparently under some kind of contractual obligation to mention it at least once per vid.

Naturally, having had one slip-up in her diet she claimed was easy and working, there is literally no suggestion whatsoever that she just go back on the diet. I guess it's the made-up diet's fault that she chose to eat junk food after the scale reading that was also made-up.

"Seeing the psychologist on Tuesday" okay gorl. She wants to do "more" "fun videos", apparently undeterred by never having done any ever

"Unsure of the future", says she'd have to come off the blood thinners for surgery so she can't have surgery or diet or exercise or be culpable for her own decisions (paraphrased)

The medical staff giving her sweet munchie attention are "so amazing... they're so amazing... so amazing" Honours in English Literature, ladies and (two or three) gentlemen

"I've just been surviving right now" yeah not for long

Verbal textwall of her patented fatlogic gibberish about emotional brain food binge nothing is my fault I'm going to get back on track etc

Says she needs therapy before she "looks into" WLS.

Nonchalantly mentioned her eating disorder that was never diagnosed

WLS "might not be the right tool for me personally"  (the backlash to this insane statement was a likely reason for the video deletion)

Meandering _dénuement_ filled with meaningless cant about the future and her hulth.

FIN

Thanks Dutch for archiving this lunacy!


----------



## roachrypt (Jun 20, 2019)

As a side note before she posts her chimp out and screams at people "IF I DONT LIKE SOMETHING I DONT WATCH IT" but hasn't Chantal admitted to watching drama channels and stuff? Like, I can't remember the specific videos. But she has spoke about drama, and watching drama channels and stuff. A kiwi with a better memory could probably post it. But I always found that point moot. She talked about James Charles. She seemingly knew all about Amberlynn drama. (referencing the rape and all the other common points that are brought up when addressing why amber is a bad person) and I'm sure there are others. Why does she say "unsubscribe" yet she watches drama channels and stuff?


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Jun 20, 2019)

YouTube Underground is vowing revenge. Zachary Michael has declared that "any enemy of Chantal's is a friend of mine," and is offering support.

This could be it, boys.


----------



## Aldora (Jun 20, 2019)

roachrypt said:


> Why does she say "unsubscribe" yet she watches drama channels and stuff?


Because she is a drama loving hypocrite.


----------



## NP 901 (Jun 20, 2019)

I KNOW FOR A FACT Chantal has bulemia and all you haters can STUFF IT as I have undeniable evidence: she binges on pie and then purges the videos. WE ALL SEEN IT.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 20, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> So after her *strenuous *workout the other day, she thought she might have to go to the ER again. Her doctor said not to, lol. Now she thinks she has a herniated disk as a result of the walk also. Guess no more daily walks for Jabba! What a surprise!



When exercise is such a new experience to you that you think mild soreness warrants a trip to the ER...


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 20, 2019)

roachrypt said:


> As a side note before she posts her chimp out and screams at people "IF I DONT LIKE SOMETHING I DONT WATCH IT" but hasn't Chantal admitted to watching drama channels and stuff? Like, I can't remember the specific videos. But she has spoke about drama, and watching drama channels and stuff. A kiwi with a better memory could probably post it. But I always found that point moot. She talked about James Charles. She seemingly knew all about Amberlynn drama. (referencing the rape and all the other common points that are brought up when addressing why amber is a bad person) and I'm sure there are others. Why does she say "unsubscribe" yet she watches drama channels and stuff?



I was just going to say this. Why does she know every little thing Youtube Underground says about her? That's so strange considering her numerous videos scoffing at people who watch things that bother them. I love how she attributes the Binge Monster's appearance to "only losing two pounds". I bet she truly believes that too. It was watching Youtube Underground's videos that caused those binge-inducing emotions to erupt, you idiot. 

She seems to be able to deal well enough with comments in text form. If you think back to her major chimp-outs, they're usually because she's seen a video of someone talking about her. I guess in her piggy little brain she truly can convince herself that we're all the same person with thousands of accounts. But whenever she sees a real-life person calling her out, she goes nuts. Amber, Amy, Youtube Underground, Zach, Michael Lawrence, Null, etc. Her brain just cannot comprehend that real people dislike her, see right through her, and see she's a big fat failure.

So what happened to the ED clinic? This singular therapist she mentioned is it? Wasn't there supposed to be group therapy? Nutrition counseling? All the talk about her *treatment *was really just one therapist who's attempting CBT with the cow? Well, I guess it wasn't as life-changing as she'd imagine. Now she must move on to the next magic cure that will heal all that ails her - WLS. Well, not moving on - moving backwards to, I guess.

Her views are absolute shit. If she wants more binge money she should just go all out and film her binges for us. She'd get views, money, attention, evidence of her BED. Go ahead, Jabba, show us how you truly eat. Show us all how wrong we are. Show us the Binge Monster.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jun 20, 2019)

I have my own theory about the weight-in triggering a binge : she finally tried the new scale that was sent to her and saw her real weight.

Then trashed it and used her good ol’lying scale which still shows 369lbs when we all know she’s at least 50lbs bigger than last winter.

If that other YouTuber gained almost 60lbs in 3 little months, nothing is impossible for our gorl. And the camera doesn’t lie...


----------



## Aldora (Jun 20, 2019)

I believe that Chantal is 369lbs as much as I believe that she is on a diet.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jun 20, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> When exercise is such a new experience to you that you think mild soreness warrants a trip to the ER...



I just love how Chantal thinks taking a simple walk (with lots of breaks) is some kind of Olympic event.
It's walking Chantal -get over yourself.
I'm also guessing the time she tried to shame Amber for the scooter is now part of her reality. Karma.



Lisa Anna said:


> I have my own theory about the weight-in triggering a binge : she finally tried the new scale that was sent to her and saw her real weight.
> 
> Then trashed it and used her good ol’lying scale which still shows 369lbs when we all know she’s at least 50lbs bigger than last winter.
> 
> If that other YouTuber gained almost 60lbs in 3 little months, nothing is impossible for our gorl. And the camera doesn’t lie...



And there we have it -Chantal can't deny that we were right.
When we call her a 400+ pound land whale, we're spot on.
She stood on that new scale, said to her tiny brain, 'well, that's not right' & when the ED clinic weighed her, there was the truth - over 400 pounds.

She really must think we're idiots & blind. So many have compared pictures from last year at this time & no way she weighs the same. Last year she claimed to be hovering around 370 -she is visibly at least 50 pounds fatter this year.
Pictures don't lie.
Chantal lies.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 20, 2019)

Aldora said:


> I believe that Chantal is 369lbs as much as I believe that she is on a diet.



She’s been lying so much it’s hard to tell what’s true anymore. She definitely looks humongous for 370, but she’s so short it might not be that far off. 

It’s funny how’s butthurt she is about “losing” only 2 elbees. Gorl, you dragged your feet at a disabled snail’s pace for 30 minutes and ate pie afterwards... 

Even after all these years of trying to lose weight, she still thinks it will all magically fix itself overnight.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jun 20, 2019)

Shows half a pie and says it's one piece. It isn't even evenly cut, like she just ate it out of the tin. Says with shifty eyes, but restrained as if she realizes it's her tell, that her midget rock 'Bibi' ate it.


----------



## Strine (Jun 20, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> She’s been lying so much it’s hard to tell what’s true anymore. She definitely looks humongous for 370, but she’s so short it might not be that far off.


She has claimed to be 370 for a very long time now, but since late last year she has been visibly gaining a significant amount of weight, and at her size, a lot of weight needs to be gained to make an appreciable visible difference. Her mobility is also declining at a pace that should alarm her, and her horrible complexion and thinning eyebrows also bespeak very poor health. She's careful only to show her face, so here's a comparison of random screengrabs, the first from 12 months ago and the second from her most recent video:









The difference is not too striking until you notice that her entire face is smaller because of the increase in fat surrounding it. Compare the apparent sizes of her nose and mouth. Her first chin has now merged completely with her other chins. I did not curate the second pic so she looks fatter; I simply took two screencaps of her head in more or less the same position.

I would say 400lbs is a conservative estimate of her weight.


----------



## ImJustAbitSwollen (Jun 20, 2019)

Strine said:


> She has claimed to be 370 for a very long time now, but since late last year she has been visibly gaining a significant amount of weight, and at her size, a lot of weight needs to be gained to make an appreciable visible difference. Her mobility is also declining at a pace that should alarm her, and her horrible complexion and thinning eyebrows also bespeak very poor health. She's careful only to show her face, so here's a comparison of random screengrabs, the first from 12 months ago and the second from her most recent video:
> 
> 
> View attachment 808640View attachment 808641
> ...


yes! she can say what she wants she isn't fooling ANYBODY but herself. the only thing she's losing on this "weight loss journey" are her fucking eyebrows.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jun 20, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> She’s been lying so much it’s hard to tell what’s true anymore. She definitely looks humongous for 370, but she’s so short it might not be that far off.



I have in my family a 5’2” woman (which is relatively close to Chantal’s height... I think she’s 5’1”?) who has been fluctuating between 325-350lbs since decades, and whose body shape / fat distribution is about the same as Chantal.

Well fuck, they look a solid 100lbs apart, which makes Chantal in the 425-450lbs range which is much more plausible than 369 elbees.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Jun 20, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> View attachment 808281
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have taken Trazodone in the past for sleep and for me, it gave me one really bad side effect. About 30 minutes after taking it, I would become so hungry that I would eat late at night (bad idea). I had to stop taking it because I was gaining weight. 

This could have been just a side effect that impacted me, but if Chantal is experiencing that hunger on top of her current eating issues then it will be bad times ahead.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Jun 20, 2019)

I hate myself.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 20, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> I hate myself.
> View attachment 808736


Everytime she says "bizoire", my brain registers it as "pissoire".


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Jun 20, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> her midget rock



Surely that would make him Pebbles.



Strine said:


> She has claimed to be 370 for a very long time now, but since late last year she has been visibly gaining a significant amount of weight, and at her size, a lot of weight needs to be gained to make an appreciable visible difference. Her mobility is also declining at a pace that should alarm her, and her horrible complexion and thinning eyebrows also bespeak very poor health. She's careful only to show her face, so here's a comparison of random screengrabs, the first from 12 months ago and the second from her most recent video:
> 
> 
> View attachment 808640View attachment 808641
> ...



Just for you, @Strine , I overlaid one of those photos over the other.  Her face isn't in exactly the same position in the original two photos, so it's not completely accurate -- but it's close enough to show what you're talking about.


----------



## thejackal (Jun 20, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> Surely that would make him Pebbles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Slimer


----------



## roachrypt (Jun 20, 2019)

Dude. This still cracks me up. Just the way she whips around the pie and changes the tone of her voice and does that little pause. “Aha! Got cha haters - eat shit” 
Like.... lady. You look like a fucking nut job. Just look at her face. She really thinks she did something here. I went on a binge, look and feel like shit, but goddamn it if I’m not going to burn their ass cause they are wrong about the pie. *whips pie around” boom right in the kisser. Oh, Chantal. Truly my favorite lolcow.


----------



## Aldora (Jun 20, 2019)

If anything that picture makes me believe that Chantal bought two pies.


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 20, 2019)

I DIDNT EAT THE PIE REEEEEEEEEEEEE

Drank any gravy lately bitch?


----------



## AllAboardChewChew (Jun 20, 2019)

I don't understand why she uploaded the pie vid as if it's an achievement to not eat it all in one day. She admitted that she binged yesterday and we already know she prefers eating fast food in her car and not shit like that pie so she ate 10k calories of burgers/fries/farm boy crap instead of it. Congratulations Chantal, you sure got one over on the haydurs


----------



## spike23 (Jun 20, 2019)

Chantal you should't have eaten that pie, now you'll get fat lol.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 20, 2019)

Plus, the pie probably tastes like garbage, although I guess that wouldn't stop her.

Who is she trying to convince?  The haydurs who have been right about her every step of the way?  That ain't gonna work.  The dingbats who say "you go girl", "you got this", "you do you", and "your makeup is on point" over and over again?  No need, they got her back.

This is almost a definitive example of chimping out for no reason at all over something that didn't need explaining for the purpose of achieving nothing at all.  It makes her look like a big fat idiot, though.  In other words, prime lolcow behavior.

Now that she is back to "sharing" again, not to mention back on the drugs, things ought to get weird again.  Let's see if it can reach the epic ups and downs of May.


----------



## thejackal (Jun 20, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Plus, the pie probably tastes like garbage, although I guess that wouldn't stop her.
> 
> Who is she trying to convince?  The haydurs who have been right about her every step of the way?  That ain't gonna work.  The dingbats who say "you go girl", "you got this", "you do you", and "your makeup is on point" over and over again?  No need, they got her back.
> 
> ...



Her eyes were so clouded in that pie video.  Who knows what she's on.   She's batshit insane without powerful mood regulators possibly interacting with RX opiates.  But yea, this could be an epic month of tard cum.


----------



## GremlinKween (Jun 20, 2019)

Lol that didn't last long. She released the claim


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jun 20, 2019)

"


thejackal said:


> Her eyes were so clouded in that pie video.  Who knows what she's on.   She's batshit insane without powerful mood regulators possibly interacting with RX opiates.  But yea, this could be an epic month of tard cum.



"I've been on these SSRI's for two days.... and they sedate me......I'm sooo tired... they really take the edge off...."

<<<<One hour later>>>>> 

"I FUCKING DIDN"T EAT THE ENTIRE PIE! BIBI ATE PIE! I HAD A SLICE! FUCK YOU! COMMENTS DISABLED HAYDURS!"


----------



## Jackisnotaname (Jun 20, 2019)

Aldora said:


> If anything that picture makes me believe that Chantal bought two pies.



mte.  I also believe with my whole heart that after Chantal haughtily slammed the pie tin down and turned the camera off she picked the tin back up and finished off pie number two.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 20, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Who is she trying to convince? The haydurs who have been right about her every step of the way? That ain't gonna work. The dingbats who say "you go girl", "you got this", "you do you", and "your makeup is on point" over and over again? No need, they got her back.
> 
> This is almost a definitive example of chimping out for no reason at all over something that didn't need explaining for the purpose of achieving nothing at all. It makes her look like a big fat idiot, though. In other words, prime lolcow behavior.



It seems as if this chimpout is directly in response to Youtube Underground's reaction videos.
Here's the original one on the pie, which her latest video is in response to:


Spoiler: Link










Here's the YU reaction of Jabba's reaction to the first YU reaction:


Spoiler: Link











She just seems like another YT fattie to me. I can't stand the woman enough to find out if it's a lolcow or not.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 20, 2019)

GremlinKween said:


> Lol that didn't last long. She released the claim
> View attachment 808972


Chantal couldn't put her money where her mouth is......it's full of pie and now crow.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 20, 2019)

I’m watching YouTube Underground’s reaction video to Chantal’s walk, and watching Fatty Boom Boom climb that small rise made me think of that time she said she wanted to climb the Everest one day. Imma just say, LOL. LOL, gorl.


----------



## Strine (Jun 20, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> Chantal couldn't put her money where her mouth is......it's full of pie and now crow.


Four and twenty blackbirds, baked in a pie (THAT BIBI ATE MOST OF, HAYDURS!)


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jun 20, 2019)

roachrypt said:


> View attachment 808876
> 
> Dude. This still cracks me up. Just the way she whips around the pie and changes the tone of her voice and does that little pause. “Aha! Got cha haters - eat shit”
> Like.... lady. You look like a fucking nut job. Just look at her face. She really thinks she did something here. I went on a binge, look and feel like shit, but goddamn it if I’m not going to burn their ass cause they are wrong about the pie. *whips pie around” boom right in the kisser. Oh, Chantal. Truly my favorite lolcow.



I was going to mention this  In the car she said how sedated & numb she felt. She wasn't sad, or happy or anything, she was numb.
Then a short time later she's in front of her camera throwing around half a pie telling all her 'haters' how Bibi ate most of it. So there.

Quite the actress.



Pizza Sloth said:


> "
> 
> 
> "I've been on these SSRI's for two days.... and they sedate me......I'm sooo tired... they really take the edge off...."
> ...


----------



## THOTto (Jun 20, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> I was going to mention this  In the car she said how sedated & numb she felt. She wasn't sad, or happy or anything, she was numb.
> Then a short time later she's in front of her camera throwing around half a pie telling all her 'haters' how Bibi ate most of it. So there.
> 
> Quite the actress.


She was numb because she just finished a binge. At home the feelings had worn off and her crazy seeped through. Who needs SSRIs when you’ve been self medicated with food your entire life?


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jun 20, 2019)

Do people making a claim have to provide their personal info to the claimant? Maybe Chantal was worried about getting doxxed. I could see Malan being upset about his place being plastered all over the internets, and maybe actually leaving over it.


----------



## meepmapmop (Jun 20, 2019)

Chantal getting triggered over pie is maybe my favourite tantrum she's ever given us!


----------



## Strine (Jun 20, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> Do people making a claim have to provide their personal info to the claimant? Maybe Chantal was worried about getting doxxed. I could see Malan being upset about his place being plastered all over the internets, and maybe actually leaving over it.


She's made similar claims in the past and gone through with them. She probably rescinded this claim because she issued it during a chimpout and then later realised it wouldn't hold water; if a channel makes a claim deemed invalid, that channel is penalised.


ETA:
"Hi Bibi, how was your week?"
"I worked every day, and then came home and prepared my own meals even though I have an unemployable fatso living with me who never leaves the house"
"Oh cool. My week was busy too. I bought a pie and then tried to convince my two haydurs with 3000 accounts each that I didn't eat all of it. The daily grind, right! HEE HEE!"


----------



## thejackal (Jun 20, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> I’m watching YouTube Underground’s reaction video to Chantal’s walk, and watching Fatty Boom Boom climb that small rise made me think of that time she said she wanted to climb the Everest one day. Imma just say, LOL. LOL, gorl.



the rise is like 20 feet gain at most.  The gain to Everest base camp from the star of the trek is like 12K feet.  Hey if she could do that roughly 600 more times at altitude in tough conditions she'd be there.


----------



## Scotch (Jun 20, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> She just seems like another YT fattie to me. I can't stand the woman enough to find out if it's a lolcow or not.


I wouldn't say she's a lolcow. She's been around YT for a while. She used to make commentary videos on the Slatons and had, what I believe, was a drama-type channel. She did have a huge beef with another drama channel a few years ago, a girl who went by BunneyRabid -- a purple-haired bunny avatar -- after Bunney found herself in the middle of a Go Fund Me scandal. (Background: A woman who was an active member of the Slaton YT community supposedly died, and her son -- who had nothing to do with her YouTube life -- joined in after her death and began commenting in her stead. Allegedly, someone started a Go Fund Me for him to help pay for his mom's funeral arrangements, and BunneyRabid coordinated the talks between him and the other person. This guy disappears one day and closes the Go Fund Me after receiving over $1,000. No one heard from him again. Rabid swears up and down she didn't know anything about the person behind the account(s).)
Ultimately, I don't think Bunney had anything to do with the scandal, but the damage had already been done by Yaba, MsFvckingWonderful, and Stay Negative.

Edit to include the update below: 


Wherethewildlingsare said:


> REACTING TO AMBERLYNN REACTING TO A REACTION CHANNEL
> 
> 
> Certain reaction channels promote fat-shaming and ableism here on this platform. I once made a video shaming those who needed to use a scooter for weight-rel...
> ...


Chantal isn't speaking for Amberlynn. It's an excuse for her to sound off on her own situation once again, to put the haydurs in their place. She projects her own insecurities and problems from mental illness to morbid obesity in the name of defending Amberlynn. I don't buy it.


----------



## Wherethewildlingsare (Jun 20, 2019)

REACTING TO AMBERLYNN REACTING TO A REACTION CHANNEL
					

Certain reaction channels promote fat-shaming and ableism here on this platform. I once made a video shaming those who needed to use a scooter for weight-rel...




					youtu.be


----------



## RemoveKebab (Jun 20, 2019)

Wherethewildlingsare said:


> REACTING TO AMBERLYNN REACTING TO A REACTION CHANNEL
> 
> 
> Certain reaction channels promote fat-shaming and ableism here on this platform. I once made a video shaming those who needed to use a scooter for weight-rel...
> ...


Please embed the video going forward:


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jun 20, 2019)

Oh lawdy.... she's playing the "I'm obese and disabled".... and that reaction videos (Zachary Micheal that Amberlynn did an attempted parody of her reacting to him and missing half the point of Z's parody aspects) and Peetz trying to be a SJW with his 'ablest' bullshit that Chantal seems to be trying to tout but doesn't really understand wtf Peetz means entirely.   He has to explain to her that people are mean and bullying because Chantal is incapable be it through intelligence or performance, where other people can.   As in be nice to Chantal because she's simply....not able to do anything she says she's going to do.

Pete implies that Chantal is mentally disabled as only he can. Chantal now comparing Z's video reactions to being a kin to someone making homophobic reaction videos to him. Thing is, Zach isn't going on YouTube not trying to be anything than himself, like he's not trying to be straight and having gay relapses or gay binges or gay fasts.  Zach isn't 'going gay' behind the scenes,  or trying to get sexuality advice from a psychic medium nor is he attacking these women. Criticism is not harassment or bullying.

Here's the thing.. people are more focused on her behavior and bullshit more than her weight. Her hypocrasy, outlandish rants, stupid ass decisions in general are why people watch. It's about her tremendous amounts of bullshit and not really understanding how internet interaction works. Sure weight is discussed yet she also brings up her weight as topic just as she did in this one... and has been a mukbang/diet/lifestyle fucking channel and she has listed her videos as......entertainment though now under "people and blogs".

Chantal is apparently nervous doing this. She's not comfortable at all. She's associating everything as being a form of fat shaming, that people that make reaction videos should call out lies for the lies, not for being obese or not able to lose weight.

Pretty weak video where she tried to rant and shame the fat shaming, but it comes off as an attempt to being a piss poor defense and an admission she's simply... unable to do the things she says she will do.  Like we fucking needed that lecture... LOL... FFS.


----------



## Scotch (Jun 20, 2019)

I finally figured out what those trotters remind me of...







With claws: Penguin (Batman Returns)




Without claws: Mad Mardigan when turned into a pig (Willow)


----------



## Strine (Jun 20, 2019)

Sorry for posting so much lately, and she's got a juicy new vid out, but I want to point out that this episode where she announced that strenuous exercise was strenuous so she's lidurly disabled is, I think, the beginning of Big Bedbound Me, or at least housebound. She now thinks that finding it difficult to haul around 430lbs of lard makes her disabled and she's medically unable to exercise. At her size, dietary adjustment is far more effective than exercise for weight loss, but fuck knows that ain't happening. I think her days of gasping strolls through parkland are coming to an end, and she's just going to walk to and from the car until she no longer fits in it. Her mobility has declined a lot since even twelve months ago, it must be all the weight she totally didn't gain.


ETA: somebody archive the latest video; I smell a Category 5 DFE Chimpout in the air.

ETA 2: "ableism" holy shit SJW Chantal would be ten Christmases come at once


----------



## RemoveKebab (Jun 20, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Oh lawdy.... she's playing the "I'm obese and disabled".... and that reaction videos (Zachary Micheal that Amberlynn did an attempted parody of her reacting to him and missing half the point of Z's parody aspects) and Peetz trying to be a SJW with his 'ablest' bullshit that Chantal seems to be trying to tout but doesn't really understand wtf Peetz means entirely.   He has to explain to her that people are mean and bullying because Chantal is incapable be it through intelligence or performance, where other people can.   As in be nice to Chantal because she's simply....not able to do anything she says she's going to do.
> 
> Pete implies that Chantal is mentally disabled as only he can. Chantal now comparing Z's video reactions to being a kin to someone making homophobic reaction videos to him. Thing is, Zach isn't going on YouTube not trying to be anything than himself, like he's not trying to be straight and having gay relapses or gay binges; or trying to get sexuality advice from a psychic medium nor he is not attacking these women. Criticism is not harassment or bullying.
> 
> ...


Peetz is such an insufferable prick and a textbook SJW NEET.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Jun 20, 2019)

Cuntal, you're a cunt. Even if you were skinny you'd still have a thread here, and you'd still have reaction channels calling you out for being a lying and hypocritical nutcase.
Also is this her admitting that she's using scooty puffs now? Does this mean no more out-of-breath waddling up tiny hills at the park? Gorl is already struggling to fit into her binge mobile.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jun 20, 2019)

First off bitch,
You have no clue what you’re talking about. Neither does that closeted homo filming you.
It’s not ABLEIST. It’s ABLEISM. It technically does not have the word disability in the definition. It is simply being in favour of ABLE BODIED people.
Second of all, this doesn’t apply to you and the other fatass because neither of you are disabled. Unless extreme laziness and gluttony is now in the disability act.
Finally, you are just jealous Zach is sharing his time between you and Amber and not just solely you.

In conclusion,
I hear the mooooooo of Arby’s beef and cheddars calling....


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 20, 2019)

Can someone please make a gif of this cow while she's mimicking Zach?


----------



## downloads (Jun 20, 2019)

Scotch said:


> I finally figured out what those trotters remind me of...
> View attachment 809389
> View attachment 809392



I cannot believe she still has those cheap ass nails attached, she must not do any housework or any cleaning at all.  No dishes, no cat litters, no cleaning chemicals, nothing.  I don't even want to know what's stuck under them at this point.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Jun 20, 2019)

downloads said:


> I cannot believe she still has those cheap ass nails attached, she must not do any housework or any cleaning at all.  No dishes, no cat litters, no cleaning chemicals, nothing.  I don't even want to know what's stuck under them at this point.


She doesn't clean herself, either, so there's probably a cluster fuck of bacteria broth under there.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 20, 2019)

She can't walk because she is sore from the friction of dick riding Big AL. To AL's credit, she is smart enough to not invoke the name or videos of Cuntal. Cuntal on the otherhand is clearly clinically re.tarded. Here we go- she is setting herself up for uber criticism. Full on chimpout in 5,4,3,...2....


----------



## AllAboardChewChew (Jun 20, 2019)

Zachary and co puts more effort into reacting than Chantal/Amber do in making videos. All These obese youtubers do is sit on their ass and ramble on about food and their feels ad nauseam. Chantal, you're a loser and you've wasted your life.


----------



## Zenzu (Jun 20, 2019)

Someone needs to make a mash up of this video with the other videos Chantal did calling out Amber for using a scooter and lying about rape. This fat ass hypocrite literally only shows public support for Amber when the heat is on herself or shes raging at reaction channels. She herself told Amber in a video "Do you really think these channels only talk about you because you're fat?"


----------



## The hash slinging slasher (Jun 20, 2019)

Heaven forbid this woman was on some sort of debate team. Her rebuttal would just be how much of a bully the opposing side is.


----------



## IB 262 (Jun 20, 2019)

She doesn't realize some of us where always hoping for the best for Chantal and ALR. Now Some of us just hope you get what you deserve. You are foul people.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 20, 2019)

The hash slinging slasher said:


> Heaven forbid this woman was on some sort of debate team. Her rebuttal would just be how much of a bully the opposing side is.


That would be the logical fallacy argument known as tu quoque (also you). It's weak and only serves as a red herring. Its purpose is to get the heat off of having to defend their own argument, or at least make a cogent statement in Cuntals case, and instead shifts it back to the person making the criticism.  It's usually used by desperately stupid people and rarely used effectively. This is all just one big diversion anyway. To try to distract us from the pies that Blimpo ate and the fact that she is a cowardly bitch. In otherwords, same shit from Cuntal, different day.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Jun 20, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Chantal now comparing Z's video reactions to being a kin to someone making homophobic reaction videos to him. Thing is, Zach isn't going on YouTube not trying to be anything than himself, like he's not trying to be straight and having gay relapses or gay binges or gay fasts.  Zach isn't 'going gay' behind the scenes,  or trying to get sexuality advice from a psychic medium nor is he attacking these women. Criticism is not harassment or bullying.



And if he did, he'd be dragged. See: Every anti-gay Congressman who's been caught with a rent boy.



Plant BasedVegan said:


> She doesn't realize some of us where always hoping for the best for Chantal and ALR. Now Some of us just hope you get what you deserve. You are foul people.



Yep. And the best part is, there isn't a more deliciously ironic torment I could wish on these two than what they're currently inflicting on themselves.

Edit:




Queen of Moderation said:


> That would be the logical fallacy argument known as tu quoque (also you). It's weak and only serves as a red herring. Its purpose is to get the heat off of having to defend their own argument, or at least make a cogent statement in Cuntals case, and instead shifts it back to the person making the criticism.  It's usually used by desperately stupid people and rarely used effectively. This is all just one big diversion anyway. To try to distract us from the pies that Blimpo ate and the fact that she is a cowardly bitch. In otherwords, same shit from Cuntal, different day.



"Maybe everyone will forget about my latest false copyright claim AND the pie if I strike a self-righteous enough pose."

PR genius here.


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 20, 2019)

Somebody told her she could step in a pile of shit or go around it. So she’s going to go around it-next time. This time, she needs to defend Amber because she hates Zack. (If Zack had never done a video on her, she’d have kept quiet).

Trust me, her fat feet are going to be covered in shit.


----------



## nothingtoseehere (Jun 20, 2019)

Her limited wardrobe makes comparison shots interesting. Maybe she did lose 2 pounds 

*edit to say after watching, it was amusing that she described AL as being 600 pounds on first mention (later corrected it to 'nearly 600 pounds') and mentioned that AL had a severe, severe mental disorder. Never forget to put that boot in, Chantal.


----------



## THOTto (Jun 20, 2019)

Less then a week ago she called her Haydurs mentally ill.  Jabba the  term you were thinking of is fat shaming which isn’t ableism, you can’t control being schizophrenic/being in a wheelchair/losing a limb that isn’t to the beetus,  you can control eating four beef n cheddars. why don’t you go ahead and ask someone with an actual eating disorder if they consider themselves disabled? Unless they have other shit going on its safe to say the answer is going to be no. The more social  justice crap she pulls the more her reputation is going to spread. Bless June.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 21, 2019)

nothingtoseehere said:


> Her limited wardrobe makes comparison shots interesting. Maybe she did lose 2 pounds
> 
> View attachment 809452



Nah, just the June 20 video is her filmed seated a by standing dweeb and her hair is pinned back. She looks fatter (and sweatier) than ever.

She really went all out for this video - outside on a bench. I can’t imagine the exhaustion she must feel tonight from all that effort.


----------



## SmileyTimeDayCare (Jun 21, 2019)

Anyone ever feel really bad for Chantal's car? How does it manage to carry her around? Can she ever take a passenger or will that cause it to collapse?


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jun 21, 2019)

So this is her round about way of admitting she's starting using the fat carts in stores, isn't it?


----------



## Pumba (Jun 21, 2019)

I KNEW Chinny would have to get in on the views, the hypocrite, she kept repeating "able-ist", the new sjw buzzword her tard wrangler companion must have taught her that day. I love how she refers to Zach as "this person", not too long ago she was doing the same thing to Big Al. 

Keep thinking the reason people hate you is that you're a hamplanet, Zach does make videos about non-fatties and you know it. 

If you don't care(you do) about people's opinions, enable the comments and likes(lol)/dislikes you big baby.

Anyway, glad that she pussied out of taking legal action against YTU, those threats she got must never be taken lightly.... lol you disable comments on everything and your IG is private, you didn't get any threats you fat tub of lard, go stuff another pie and a half down your throat.  

I LOVE JUNE!


----------



## Igotdigusted (Jun 21, 2019)

Cuntal white knighting for Amber doesn’t give you the moral high ground. As long as you keep up your gluttonous videos where you ‘use’ your supposed ED to gain money you have no right on calling other people for low ethics.

You are literally using your ‘supposed’ mental illness to gain bucks.... how does that make you any better than all the rest. Hypocritical much?

Ps: unpopular opinion I am sure but this yaba is second hand white trash and not much different than Cuntal. Her commentary is middle school deeply cringe-worthy rebukes. However if they can tear each other’s wigs out for our entertainment, I am all for it.


----------



## Strine (Jun 21, 2019)

As penance for posting in this thread ten times a day:

-Hey guys Peetz and I are at the arboretum because I go outside okay
-I'm going to talk about Amberlynn
-Gorl watched ALR's to some reaction channel
-She talks about the copyright strike. She says "bully", drink! She retracted it because she was "getting threats". Sure gorl
-It was ABLEIST
-She checks with talking testosterone vacuum to see if she's using this newfangled Marxist jargon correctly
-"Fat shaming is not an effective way of encouraging people to lose weight" yes Peetz, because we all come on here to coach Chantal in her weight loss you balding soy gremlin
-Chantal talks more about Amberlynn waddling around in the video and Peetz interrupts with lispy vitriol telling the boolies they're not helping her by making fun of it. That's a real shame Peetz, because of course they all really want to help, I guess they're just misguided, you fucking halfwit

-Chantal makes fun of Zach's voice during an expert impersonation of him (if he had the voice of a 430lb Canadian frump instead of his own)
-Chantal points out that a homophobic video about Zach would provoke mass chimpouts among his SJW NPC followers, which is true, but if you or Amber had any followers who weren't watching for lols gorl, they'd chimp out for you too. Also you don't become gay by going to Arby's too much
-More equating of "lose weight" to "homosexuality is evil"
-Chantal says the boolies cherrypick lies to justify their evil fat-shaming ways. Stop eating the cherries hun and maybe they won't
-Implies the last lie she told was three years ago
-More Marxist gibberish about the societal evils of shaming narc cunts who eat for four people while billions starve
-Talking like she's ALR's one phone call from prison, Best Friends 4eva
-Unwittingly compares herself to dog shit because it wouldn't be a video without Shitchat™
-She and Soy Orbison sign off

FIN


----------



## fatfuck (Jun 21, 2019)

listen to this fat fucking failure at 2:20. comparing herself to people with actual disabilities.

i would love to hear about conditions that make you gain 350+ lbs of FAT. face it, there is none. at most you gain a few lbs due to medication. the only serious and real condition i know of that would make you obese is PWD. people with it will literally eat themselves to death if not supervised 24/7.

who made you buy a large pie instead of that cake? that's right, you did. she said it herself that she bought it because the cake was 15$ and "small" so she went with the pie. you can't make this shit up. 



Spoiler: proof at 13:44











chantal, AL, jen, and any other youtube mukbang fatty doesn't have shit apart from being a lazy slob with zero discipline. this is why she never sees a real psychiatrist. she's afraid of finding out there's nothing wrong with her and she won't accept that.


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 21, 2019)

@Strine Post all you want, you always have something interesting to say, IMO. 

Even if Cuntel had supporters who would chimp out for her, they can’t. With comments off they can’t go rile each other up or plan a boycott or whatever they’d do. With no conversation allowed, nobody is really ever going to support her fully.  As they shouldn’t. Like the stupid cow she is, Cuntel cuts off her nose to spite her face, every time.


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Jun 21, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> who made you buy a large pie instead of that cake? that's right, you did. she said it herself that she bought it because the cake was 15$ and "small" so she went with the pie. you can't make this shit up.



The YouTube Underground called her right out on this one - pointed out that being "economical" was code for "I want more".


----------



## JustSomeRando (Jun 21, 2019)

When you're so lazy that you can't even make a proper reaction video. I didn't expect anything less from our Chantal


----------



## Beluga (Jun 21, 2019)

I've downloaded her latest video but can't upload it right now on the Farms (it gets stuck on 100% and then nothing). 

Anyway, does anybody else feel instantaneously out of breath whenever you look at Chantal's face? Like the amount of fat seems to be capable to suffocate you even through a fucking picture or screengrab.


----------



## fatfuck (Jun 21, 2019)

Spoiler: trotters












my god. even bloated corpses don't have such hands.


----------



## Beluga (Jun 21, 2019)

Here's the archive of her latest video 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Jun 21, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Can someone please make a gif of this cow while she's mimicking Zach?





Link for anyone who wants full res instead of thumbnail.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 21, 2019)

She retracted the strike not because of threats but because she would have to actually file a lawsuit. I’m not sure that grandma’s coffers are deep enough for a lawyer.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jun 21, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> She retracted the strike not because of threats but because she would have to actually file a lawsuit. I’m not sure that grandma’s coffers are deep enough for a lawyer.



It wasn't just that. Reading comments from some other reaction channels showed many started reporting HER videos for threats, bullying & self-harm for promoting overeating. She got scared.

Chantal is tough online behind the camera, but we see how she is in the world -she's a coward. I hope she remembers this the next time she threatens to strike someone.

And, Chantal lies.


----------



## PotatoSalad4711 (Jun 21, 2019)

Holy shit, this is turning into an animal documentary where you excitedly watch hyenas attack each other. Thanks for the m.ilk you ignorant cunts! 

We just need a video of Chantal and Amber together. Let’s see who wins in the narc wars!


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jun 21, 2019)

This is like the second or third time she's posted this photo. You know she keeps doing it because it's probably the only photo she has of herself "skinny". How fucking sad to be almost 40, and yearning for the years when you were only obese, not super morbidly obese.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Jun 21, 2019)

Am I mixing up cows, or didn't she have a blonde pic from her late teens/early 20s that at least showed her not completely spherical?

I think another reason she posts that pic is because it's her 'hotness-ideal' - notice the face looks like how she filters her selfie faces to look.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 21, 2019)

She might have looked decent if she never were obese. Imagine knowing you could have had a normal life, perhaps a decent looking husband, kids, a job. But you didn’t and won’t. Because you couldn’t drive past Arby’s. Instead you live with an African manlet, who would rather play video games than look at you, and reminisce about fucking homeless people and farting.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Jun 21, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> Spoiler: trotters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Whatthefuck (Jun 21, 2019)

SmileyTimeDayCare said:


> Anyone ever feel really bad for Chantal's car? How does it manage to carry her around? Can she ever take a passenger or will that cause it to collapse?


I feel bad for anyone who has to ride in her car. It was observed yesterday that Hamber either had a new car or had borrowed Becky's sister's car to go to some appointment during which Hamber sat in that car with the AC off in all of her odious glory for at least 30-45 mins in the 85-90 degree KY summer heat. It had to reek after that. 

Chantal has already admitted to shitting herself in her car. She said it in a nonchalant manner implying that everyone does it and it's not the first time she's done it. I can guarantee she didn't clean the seat afterward if there wasn't a visible stain. Fuck, just hit me with those Islamic Content ratings because I'm horrifying myself at this point.


----------



## fatfuck (Jun 21, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> I feel bad for anyone who has to ride in her car. It was observed yesterday that Hamber either had a new car or had borrowed Becky's sister's car to go to some appointment during which Hamber sat in that car with the AC off in all of her odious glory for at least 30-45 mins in the 85-90 degree KY summer heat. It had to reek after that.
> 
> Chantal has already admitted to shitting herself in her car. She said it in a nonchalant manner implying that everyone does it and it's not the first time she's done it. I can guarantee she didn't clean the seat afterward if there wasn't a visible stain. Fuck, just hit me with those Islamic Content ratings because I'm horrifying myself at this point.








chantal should seriously look into something like this but for drivers side and a hole under the car so it doesn't have to be cleaned, much like how old trains did it. 

imagine how much time she'd save from having to stop and clog the toilets of poor mom and pop businesses. plus she'd no longer have to worry about herniating her disc due to walking long distances to toilets.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Jun 21, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> chantal should seriously look into something like this but for drivers side and a hole under the car so it doesn't have to be cleaned, much like how old trains did it.
> 
> imagine how much time she'd save from having to stop and clog the toilets of poor mom and pop businesses. plus she'd no longer have to worry about herniating her disc due to walking long distances to toilets.



The streets of Canada's capital don't deserve that abuse.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Jun 21, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> The streets of Canada's capital don't deserve that abuse.


Canada is such a nice clean place for the most part. I feel like having Chantal is some kind of punishment for something. Bless them.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 21, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> This is like the second or third time she's posted this photo. You know she keeps doing it because it's probably the only photo she has of herself "skinny". How fucking sad to be almost 40, and yearning for the years when you were only obese, not super morbidly obese.
> View attachment 809791



This really is pathetic.  She has one other photo of her teen years that she has shared, from the age of 17.  In that one, she is already a big bruiser closing in on 300lbs.  Her 4-year-old sister is in that pic, and Chantal is interacting with her with a demonic look on her face.  Chantal likes to weave the narrative that she was a thin, sexy, hot chick until she suddenly and apparently unexpectedly blew up to her current weight 3 years ago.  Never mind that she looks fat as ever in any pic she has shown (even here, she looks like she may be on the wrong side of 200 pounds at 15).  And what is her facial expression here?  That same look that is a combination of seething and loathing that we see in her chimpout videos. This is the face of a disturbed teenager.

On the topic of the copyright strikes...  I warned her in this thread months ago when she struck down another channel (not Zach's) that she was going to accomplish nothing except to make enemies among unseen, unknown persons, some of whom have even more time on their hands than she does.  The responses on The YouTube Underground's recent videos suggest that this warning was warranted, and people are gonna be gunning for her channel now.  And none of it had to happen.  So what if she gets teased for buying a pie; why can't she just suck it up?

This pose against "ableists" is probably the most unsavory one she has tried yet.  It's worse than being a pretend vegan.  Peetz is her little trained monkey, and she relies on him to make most of her argument for her.

I noted last week that she had run dry of new ideas after her makeup and recipe and unboxing videos, and I think I might not have been far off from the truth.  Unless she mukbangs or has a health crisis (and she has already done a health crisis video this week), she has _nothing_ to vlog about.  Whenever that happens, she starts spending more time watching videos or reading posts about herself, and she has another meltdown.

So _now_ what, Fatso? Whacking the hornet's nest turned out to be a mistake. Whatcha gonna do now?

I haven't had the time or the inclination to keep up with every cow documented at the Farms.  But I can't imagine that she hasn't already risen to become one of the most lulziest cows of all. Chris-chan is a straight bore in comparison.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jun 21, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> This is like the second or third time she's posted this photo. You know she keeps doing it because it's probably the only photo she has of herself "skinny". How fucking sad to be almost 40, and yearning for the years when you were only obese, not super morbidly obese.
> View attachment 809791


The truly sad thing is not only the apparent depressed expression, but this was the time in her life in which many of her "lover stories" were about to occur, as she stated most of them happened from 16 to 19.   She was by this age already 'stealing' cooked hamburger patties instead of asking for them while at a friends house for dinner. At 16 she was with the French lover above her friends apartment who was about 40 - and seeing Chantal was born of a teen mom, he was older than her mom.  Also about the same time of the whole what she did for a Klondike story of flashing a mentally ill man who was known for being very non-responsive.   Oh, and I have to throw in there the one story of how she went to a friends house, ate french onion dip and potato chips, and then dutch ovened an entire room with her rank ass gas. 

Twenty years later I'm pretty convinced much of the rage and anger she has was already there for a very, very, very, long time. Even if you watch her earlier videos, there's an underlying "Yea, I'm a bitch, get over it... watch me eat this fucking pizza, poppers and look at all this fucking dipping sauce I got... YUM! Oh, and like, comment and subscribe! TEE-HEE!!!! <<<farts>>>HA!!

I can't help but wonder if all the medical professionals (it's apparently a few teams) about her YouTube postings, videos, the content, and getting therapy be it a group session the cognitive behavioral or all of the above and try to figure out why she makes the decisions she does, it's just going to be her adding more shit and people to her cycle with added stress to 'trigger her'.  We saw that when she thought some normal aches/pains made her call her Thrombosis Doctor to see if she should go to the ER or not and the Doctor had to dumb it down to her that ER visits are for life threatening situations...


----------



## Aldora (Jun 21, 2019)

Gee, I wonder why Chantal is so butt hurt over Zachary lately $$$.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 21, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> I hate myself.
> View attachment 808736


Fucking fantastic


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jun 21, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> The truly sad thing is not only the apparent depressed expression, but this was the time in her life in which many of her "lover stories" were about to occur, as she stated most of them happened from 16 to 19.   She was by this age already 'stealing' cooked hamburger patties instead of asking for them while at a friends house for dinner. At 16 she was with the French lover above her friends apartment who was about 40 - and seeing Chantal was born of a teen mom, he was older than her mom.  Also about the same time of the whole what she did for a Klondike story of flashing a mentally ill man who was known for being very non-responsive.   Oh, and I have to throw in there the one story of how she went to a friends house, ate french onion dip and potato chips, and then dutch ovened an entire room with her rank ass gas.
> 
> Twenty years later I'm pretty convinced much of the rage and anger she has was already there for a very, very, very, long time. Even if you watch her earlier videos, there's an underlying "Yea, I'm a bitch, get over it... watch me eat this fucking pizza, poppers and look at all this fucking dipping sauce I got... YUM! Oh, and like, comment and subscribe! TEE-HEE!!!! <<<farts>>>HA!!
> 
> I can't help but wonder if all the medical professionals (it's apparently a few teams) about her YouTube postings, videos, the content, and getting therapy be it a group session the cognitive behavioral or all of the above and try to figure out why she makes the decisions she does, it's just going to be her adding more shit and people to her cycle with added stress to 'trigger her'.  We saw that when she thought some normal aches/pains made her call her Thrombosis Doctor to see if she should go to the ER or not and the Doctor had to dumb it down to her that ER visits are for life threatening situations...


That's insanely depressing. When most losers who obsess over high school do it, they do it because it was when they were popular, when they had friends, maybe they were succeeding academically or in sports. Chintel looks back on being sexually exploited by old perverts as the best times of her life.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Jun 21, 2019)

Nostalgia for imagined better times during childhood is a strangely common (almost universal) cow-behaviour, it is tempting to see it as them admitting they have messed up their lives, but it's probably far more arrested-development related.


----------



## BerriesArnold (Jun 21, 2019)

Maybe if she'd open up her comment section for her viewers, she wouldn't have to rely on hater channels' comment sections so badly to read about how her own content was received.

Man, it sure is convenient to go on hater channels and comment your threats all in one page, isn't it Chantal? If only...if only people had that same convenience on your page too! Maybe then, they wouldn't feel compelled as consumers of your product, to go to the competitor's page to obtain a service that your page lacks. I wonder what that's called?

Let's see. The competitor's product is not only more vibrant, interesting and engaging, it's also welcoming of my opinion as a client! Kinda makes me feel valuable as a consumer and happy to be part of a like-minded community. How neat.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 21, 2019)

So then, the last time Chantal was "thin" was in utero? (Maybe not?)
With regards to the ableist card. Isn't someone always more able than someone else? You might have 2 people with a spinal cord injury at the same vertebra and one will be able to more than the other etc.. Yet anyone with 2 bran cells to rub together wouldn't say, "Yeah, but Jeff can feed himself, why cant you you lazy cunt?". I think most rational and sane people would find discrimination against an actual disabled person disdainful. Nor would they devalue someone because they have an actual disability. Everyone accepts that special considerations have to be given under special circumstances. 
However, Cuntal is NOT disabled. She has made conscious choices and has shirked responsibility and acccountability for hedonistic pleasure. Now she wants everyone else to alter societal norms to cater to her folly. That is exactly how Chantal's universe has operated for 35 years. She does what she wants and everyone else has to adapt to her bullshit for their own self preservation and sanity. Fortunately, for us, that's not how the world works. If she keeps this narrative going,  the rest of June and July will be doozies.


----------



## thejackal (Jun 21, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> So then, the last time Chantal was "thin" was in utero? (Maybe not?)
> With regards to the ableist card. Isn't someone always more able than someone else? You might have 2 people with a spinal cord injury at the same vertebra and one will be able to more than the other etc.. Yet anyone with 2 bran cells to rub together wouldn't say, "Yeah, but Jeff can feed himself, why cant you you lazy cunt?". I think most rational and sane people would find discrimination against an actual disabled person disdainful. Nor would they devalue someone because they have an actual disability. Everyone accepts that special considerations have to be given under special circumstances.
> However, Cuntal is NOT disabled. She has made conscious choices and has shirked responsibility and acccountability for hedonistic pleasure. Now she wants everyone else to alter societal norms to cater to her folly. That is exactly how Chantal's universe has operated for 35 years. She does what she wants and everyone else has to adapt to her bullshit for their own self preservation and sanity. Fortunately, for us, that's not how the world works. If she keeps this narrative going,  the rest of June and July will be doozies.



In a disturbing trend the FA movement is now weaponizing the world "ableist" to justify their horrible choices.  As with anything in the crazy world of FA is you replace "super morbid obesity" with "crippling addiction to heroin" the absurdity of their logic is revealed.  Is it "ableist" to suggest the addict's inability to move their bowels is self inflicted?


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 21, 2019)

Chantel, thin or not, would never have been pretty. Youth, to our western eyes, tends to be more attractive than age, health over disability, and despite the FA movement, thin over obesity wins.

However, look at young Chantel. Even without the full layer of blubber that is covering her now, she was at best funny looking. She has weird eyes. They roll too far back into her head, they are too pointed towards the nose, her eyelids are too long and her eyes  protrude. They are puffy, which may be from fat, but they are still oddly shaped.  Her nose is rounded, close to bulbous. Her mouth is too small, it’s why she overdraws her lips. Even if she was thin, she’d be one of those girls with a double chin who would need kybella. Her teeth are bad, although that may just be hygiene or eating.

If she was thin, and young, she’d be a normal girl on the plain side,   She does her makeup wrong but who knows if she would if thin. Of course., personality comes to play. She was a young horror and  she’d be downright ugly, as she is now. If she was thin and middle aged, she couldn’t claim cute with her intense bitchiness.

While few of us can claim symmetrical beauty, a lot of us can overcome our problems with a nice spirit, generosity and smiles. We see ourselves still in a mirror so mostly focus on flaws, but to others, when we move and laugh ,and if we are healthy and happy, the impression of being pretty or attractive is achieved.

But Chantel is so mean, bitter, and crusty inside that I don’t believe she’d ever throw out pretty vibes.

Just look at her little pie video. Her superiority was dripping off her in just a few sentences. She smiled through it, said hi guys, okay thanks, but was it ugly!  If Heidi Klum had done that we’d be hard pressed to even think of her as beautiful. But she wouldn’t. Heidi is beautiful because of her features but also personality.

Chantel’s childhood stories of sex and romance are just disgusting one night stands. Clearly, nobody pursued her or wanted to get to know her. With Peetz, with Bibi, those are still mysterious relationships, but I think they are just unwanted people somehow being thrown in the same space and settling.

Peetz is an earnest SJW beta cuck, with interests that lie in the realm of fantasy. Bibi is in pure escapist mode, hiding in his games so as not to look at his life. Chantel is just as alone as she always was, but bodies there mean to her she isn’t. They fact that they aren’t interested in her really, just unhappy men in her orbit makes no difference.

It’s truly a sad life. One that she created and deserves though. But nothing about her ever has or ever will scream pretty, no matter how many lipsticks she buys.


----------



## PatTraverse (Jun 21, 2019)

Chantal is not interested in real human relationship. Everyone else is just an accessory that exists to try and make her look good and/or give her social status. It all about proving to herself and everyone that she is desirable. That is why Chantal is really proud of her weak relationships with the likes of Peetz and Bibi. She is proud of her weird encounters and 30 seconds trysts with other social outcasts because she got sex out of it and it is all that matters.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Jun 21, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> I think most rational and sane people would find discrimination against an actual disabled person disdainful. Nor would they devalue someone because they have an actual disability. Everyone accepts that special considerations have to be given under special circumstances.



Yeah, this is highly annoying. Some people may have legitimate complaints about how they're treated given their disabilities. We may never  know if that's the case though, because along come these bitches to undermine the whole notion and (once again) make everything about themselves.

"Ableism" as a concept is a joke precisely because of people like this. Way to go, gorls. A whole demographic who'd be better off if you just dropped dead.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 21, 2019)

thejackal said:


> Is it "ableist" to suggest the addict's inability to move their bowels is self inflicted?


Jesus, Now Chantal will decide everyone who doesn't shit themselves is ableist. I can see it now: Pants befouled after an Arby's binge washed down with some KFC gravy, and Cuntal ranting that we have oppressed her because we don't  eat 4k calories in one go, don't drink gravy, and can therefore control our bowels. Ironically, Cuntal is fine with what most people would consider as indignities- fat, practical immobility, poor health, pissing al fresco in public, anal leakage etc... , but she becomes angry when challenged with any disappointment or criticism of these humiliations that she  not only so willingly shares, but expects to be congratulated on.


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 21, 2019)

This is _so_ not the road she should be going down.

Some dumb bitch (and a white girl, of course) made a 10+ minute video reeeeeeeeeing because Chantal used the term "lynch mob" in a video. 

Chantal's going to chimp so hard when she really feels the brunt of SJW cannibalization.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jun 21, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> This is _so_ not the road she should be going down.
> 
> Some dumb bitch (and a white girl, of course) made a 10+ minute video reeeeeeeeeing because Chantal used the term "lynch mob" in a video.
> 
> Chantal's going to chimp so hard when she really feels the brunt of SJW cannibalization.


We have learned she literally cannot go up...


----------



## alaspooryorick (Jun 21, 2019)

Chantal is not even close to "woke" enough for today's SJW crowd. She needs to be well-versed in too many fields- mogai identities, how to appropriately talk about every minority in existence, no-no words- _and_ she needs to be receptive of brutal, unending criticism. Cuntal can't even handle gentle advice without flipping out and deleting comments. This will be fun


----------



## Who Now (Jun 22, 2019)

I find it hilarious that Foody Booty and ALR whine about people being mean about their "mental issues" and that it's somehow "discrimination" and bullying to call them out on their bullshit. But they seem to only want to say they are mentally ill regarding food, "deprhsshun" (Normal people have periods of the blues, and good and bad days, but if they have a bad day, its "depression") and anxiety (Normal people have stressful situations in life, they have "anxiety") .  You should all be ass patters and feel sorry for them. 

But if you talk about their real mental issues, like narcissism, borderline personality disorder and delusions, then they deny it? Why is one mental illness more acceptable to them than the others?  If they can't help it, and they are fighters for the rights of people with mental illness, why aren't those disorders embraced, addressed and discussed?  Never mind, I already know the answer.


----------



## The hash slinging slasher (Jun 22, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> We have learned she literally cannot go up...



Regarding Chantal the only going up is her weight


----------



## Secret Moisty (Jun 22, 2019)

Hello, I am doing some "research" into Chantal's relationships with Pete and Bibi and was wondering if anyone could give a perspective on what they believe those relationships are as a viewer.


----------



## Igotdigusted (Jun 22, 2019)

Secret Moisty said:


> Hello, I am doing some "research" into Chantal's relationships with Pete and Bibi and was wondering if anyone could give a perspective on what they believe those relationships are as a viewer.



Symbiotic? Like moss gets stuck upon an ocean snail so it can travel around or barnacles on a ship...or those fish that clean the mouth of a shark? That's how I see them.


----------



## Pargon (Jun 22, 2019)

Secret Moisty said:


> Hello, I am doing some "research" into Chantal's relationships with Pete and Bibi and was wondering if anyone could give a perspective on what they believe those relationships are as a viewer.


Just lurk more and read the thread. People have given umpteen opinions on them both. Do your own work yourself.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 22, 2019)

Secret Moisty said:


> Hello, I am doing some "research" into Chantal's relationships with Pete and Bibi and was wondering if anyone could give a perspective on what they believe those relationships are as a viewer.
> [/Q


Honestly, just read the thread. Most of us have already expressed our opinion. Out of 1100 pages, I'm sure you'll find at least 70 devoted to those perspectives. To further narrow it down, just go back a year ago. That's when her batshit-itis really started to amp up.

Edit- Pargon beat me to it


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 22, 2019)

To be fair this thread is over a thousand pages and the OP is still tragic

@Secret Moisty  "Peetz" is Chantal's ex. She cheated on him with imported African midget "Bibi" but Peetz is still her dingleberry. A lot of people think Bibi and Chantal aren't really together and Chantal is just his roommate.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jun 22, 2019)

Secret Moisty said:


> Hello, I am doing some "research" into Chantal's relationships with Pete and Bibi and was wondering if anyone could give a perspective on what they believe those relationships are as a viewer.



I'd describe both Peetz & Bibi as apathetic.
For them it's easier to stick around & exist as is rather than make any effort to change things.

For Chantal, she's more needy. Chantal craves attention, rarely gets it IRL & relies on social media for it. I believe she sees Peetz & Bibi as 'the best she can get' -so keeps up the charade of a love life & friendship.


----------



## Aldora (Jun 22, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> I'd describe both Peetz & Bibi as apathetic.


I have been trying to think up a word to describe Bibi and "apathetic" is the one I am looking for.

Peetz is an apathetic enabler and Bibi is an apathetic "boyfriend"

I do think that Bibi and Chantal were bf/gf in the beginning of the relationship, but now I believe that they have settled into an apathetic platonic relationship.


----------



## fatfuck (Jun 22, 2019)

bibi is someone she splits rent with and the one who cleans that dump, peetz is her "fat" friend, and food is the person she has sexual relationship with


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jun 22, 2019)

I think she and Bibi are still "together" in that they never officially broke up, but any emotional connection has long since faded. They don't do anything together, they don't talk, I don't think they even share the same bedroom anymore. When was the last time that Bibi went to any kind of family function with her? They don't even eat the same food... he cooks his own, and she gets hers from Arbys. 

I think Chintel 'stays' with him because she know she can't do any better, and I think Bibi stays because his name is on the lease and he's apathetic. Chintel knows damn well she's not going to land another man looking the way she does. Anyone who is interested at this point would be a fat fetishists, which she would hate because at the end of the day, she doesn't think she's really that fat. I'm in the minority who doesn't think Bibi actually has some African girlfriend. I think he's just one of those weird men who are fine being in loveless relationships as long as they can distract themselves from it with work and video games.

Peetz is just a beta bitch who's too awkward to make friends who don't shit on him every chance they get. If Peetz could find a chubby bisexual woman with badly dyed hair who would dress up like Kitty Pryde in the bedroom for him every now and again, he'd literally never talk to Chintel again.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jun 22, 2019)

I'm going to describe all three of them as emotionally unavailable and emotionally immature.  Chantal moved out on her own and lived with Peetz/James for a long time, like about 7 years and the relationship wore out and in a video Chantal pretty much was okay if she stayed with him and was seeing other men so Chantal found Bibi online and been with him now like 8 years.     

Peetz and Chantal at school and seemed they were like the misfits who hung out together since they were not accepted by other cliques. Bibi she describes as being a very positive person but comes from a culture in which obesity and eating disorders aren't a thing and doesn't understand any of her issues, so he does what he can like take her to the ER but even in the videos the only common conversation is her asking "is it good? What game are you playing? Is that anime? What anime is it?" She doesn't take much interest in his culture though now and then she'll eat Sengal food but douses it with Maggi and Sriracha. In the few videos that feature Bibi be it the sushi dinner or him doing the makeup challenge, Chantal is totally rude to him with insulting tones and snap remarks. 

Peetz, I think Chantal has him videos since her subscribers enjoy him though over time he's shown he's extremely socially awkward and depends on Chantal for car rides (Cant remember but she's admitted he doesn't have a driving license) so I think they simply just help each other out quid pro quo.

The fact Chantal freaked out because she was 'never alone' before when Bibi went to Senegal to visit family, shows she's got some sort of abandonment issues, knows she can't and probably doesn't want kids anyway, and Bibi does and she admitted they needed to have a discussion about there the relationship is going - and hasn't happened shows there's just a lot of immaturity, enabling and nothing will change since everything is too comfortable and Chantal most likely will never be self sufficient.  In all these relationships she's the alpha somehow, though she has to eat in her car and do mukbangs when the sisterlover is present in the apartment.


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 22, 2019)

Nobody knows why this person is doing “research”. I say, read the thread. I’ve read 1000 page threads to catch up. Do we need to go down a road we have numerous times for somebody who doesn’t say why?


----------



## AJ 447 (Jun 22, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> Nobody knows why this person is doing “research”. I say, read the thread. I’ve read 1000 page threads to catch up. Do we need to go down a road we have numerous times for somebody who doesn’t say why?


It's Omegon, so he's probably making another video.


----------



## Testostrogen (Jun 22, 2019)

Secret Moisty said:


> Hello, I am doing some "research" into Chantal's relationships with Pete and Bibi and was wondering if anyone could give a perspective on what they believe those relationships are as a viewer.


Do your own research for your videos faggot


----------



## fatfuck (Jun 23, 2019)

this shit reminded me of the slaton walmart experience animated video






the person who created it commented there will be a next episode


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 23, 2019)

it's a no for me dawg


----------



## Strine (Jun 23, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> this shit reminded me of the slaton walmart experience animated video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Four big mistakes in the video:
-Chantal is seen to be awake and filming some time before 5pm
-Her hair is portrayed as being thicker than four strands per square inch
-Chantal is shown to walk a short distance without collapsing
-Chantal refuses to eat pie at the end. I know it's fantasy, but Chantal declining to eat pie is beyond fantasy and into surrealist territory

The writing is not great but the art is pretty good, especially of our gorl in profile. I myself would have edited an old film noir where our Femme FATale is implicated as the murderess of one or more innocent pies, with gratuitous inserts of that recent video where she didn't have hair soot or primer on and looked like Meat Loaf dying of bubonic plague.


----------



## Fatty-boom-boom (Jun 23, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> bibi is someone she splits rent with and the one who cleans that dump, peetz is her "fat" friend, and food is the person she has sexual relationship with



I highly doubt Chintal can have sex.. She is so fat she can't even tie her laces, getting out of a chair leaves her gasping for breath!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 23, 2019)

They forgot the scene where she molests her cats before leaving.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Jun 23, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> They forgot the scene where she molests her cats before leaving.



i'm assuming you're using 'molests' liberally and that this whale isn't actually sexually abusing animals. i've lost all faith after the zoosadist leaks.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 23, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> this shit reminded me of the slaton walmart experience animated video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did lol at “Hello guys it’s me the pie”


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 23, 2019)

She's got an Amberlynn up one too, and she does a great version of Becky in it.

Look, they might not be perfect, but I think these are great for a start, and if she improves at her craft, she's gonna be fun to watch.  Not only is it purely original content, instead of just shouting back at their videos, there's no way to copyright strike it.  Its unflattering portrayals will piss off Chantal royally, once she gets wind of the channel.  She also can't say that it isn't a lot more creative than her own videos. Heheheh, this is why I like YouTube.

The budding animator has only a feeble _20_ subscribers for all that work.  I subbed to her, just to encourage her to keep going.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jun 23, 2019)

She just  posted a new one. I think these are legitimately funny. The shifty eyes are spot on.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jun 23, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> She just  posted a new one. I think these are legitimately funny. The shifty eyes are spot on.


No this shit is legit gold. The fucking eyebrows killed me 

Because they are accurate AF


----------



## THOTto (Jun 23, 2019)

I know I already pointed out her hypocrisy about the ableism thing, but for newer people who don’t know, a reminder that Chantal told the bjork stalker, someone who was clearly severely mentally ill to kill himself on the last video he made before his suicide. I think that revokes her ability to bitch about being shamed or whatever.

Anytime she cries about being bullied just remember the biggest rule that Chantal lies.  She also is a bigger (heh) bully then most of the farms combined.

Eta: new video


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Jun 23, 2019)

Her mother’s dog treats Chantal just like BiBi does.


----------



## Chihiro (Jun 23, 2019)

Blotto said:


> I know I already pointed out her hypocrisy about the ableism thing, but for newer people who don’t know, a reminder that Chantal told the bjork stalker, someone who was clearly severely mentally ill to kill himself on the last video he made before his suicide. I think that revokes her ability to bitch about being shamed or whatever.
> 
> Anytime she cries about being bullied just remember the biggest rule that Chantal lies.  She also is a bigger (heh) bully then most of the farms combined.
> 
> Eta: new video


haven't watched the video, so i could be wrong, but I doubt her family wanted her to go to this BBQ and just invited her because they felt they had to. They know damn well she will scarf down everything made and still ask for more.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 23, 2019)

Some thoughts...

1. She thinks it is Canada Day weekend; had her weekends all mixed up.  How is this even possible?  She has nothing to do all day, every day.

2. I noticed everyone in the family bailed out this year except mom and her hubby.  

3. Bibi also bailed this time. Work.

4. Not a glimpse of any family members whatsoever.  She says she is early, but through the day we see nobody, although mom's disembodied voice makes a brief appearance.  I'm not sensing the "togetherness" she described in the ride up.

5. The only being present is Buster the dog, who hates her too.  Hatred of Chantal is pan-species, it would seem.

6. She makes awkward talk about absolutely nothing the whole time.  She has more intellectual conversations with her cats.  Here she is, finally somewhere different than her same goddamned room, and she has absolutely nothing to say.  Which usually happens.  Were it not for Peetz, her park videos would be silence.

7. She trolls the dog by offering a wiener but not delivering.  "Too bad!! HA HA!!" she tells the mutt.

8. We hear stepdad near the end but never see him.

9. Driving home on a dark, lonesome road after all that fun and togetherness.  

This has to be one of the most preposterous "family holiday" videos I have ever seen.  Empty and joyless.  Her famous pizza and poutine meal with family was an extravaganza of fun in comparison.


----------



## blazinbeefbigolbuns (Jun 23, 2019)

Blotto said:


> I know I already pointed out her hypocrisy about the ableism thing, but for newer people who don’t know, a reminder that Chantal told the bjork stalker, someone who was clearly severely mentally ill to kill himself on the last video he made before his suicide. I think that revokes her ability to bitch about being shamed or whatever.
> 
> Anytime she cries about being bullied just remember the biggest rule that Chantal lies.  She also is a bigger (heh) bully then most of the farms combined.
> 
> Eta: new video



The way she is huffin n' puffin (around 6:54) as she climbs up maybe 2 steps to get into the trailer to do a little tour of it is honestly just the saddest thing. You can literally hear the floor groaning in protest as she slowly waddles around.


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Jun 23, 2019)

A plate with four cheeseburger patties, a plate full of sausage & another with hotdogs & they’re “waiting on butterfly shrimp” not to mention all the mayo based salads that were sitting there in containers & there are THREE PEOPLE there!!!  Dear Lord, no wonder Chantal is fat!!  & she mentions on the ride it was just going to be her & her mom & stepdad so it isn’t like they were expecting more guests. Wow...just, .


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jun 23, 2019)

You ever wonder what her stepdad must think of her? Step parents are not obligated to love a stepchild. I think if my stepchild looked like Chantal; I’d have some concerns about what kind of person her mother is and dip pretty quick.


----------



## Anna230760 (Jun 23, 2019)

Any bets on how many fast-food joints she hit up on the way home?


----------



## Painted Pig (Jun 23, 2019)

I'll never tire of the psychotic comments on her videos (when she's gracious enough to leave them on). This one is a particular favourite. I can't tell if it's a troll but I really don't think it is.


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Jun 23, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> I'll never tire of the psychotic comments on her videos (when she's gracious enough to leave them on). This one is a particular favourite. I can't tell if it's a troll but I really don't think it is. View attachment 812777



"But please... try not to overeat on the holidays. Whenever you do, you have an accident in your pants."

She heart reacted to it too lol.


----------



## solidus (Jun 23, 2019)

Even for a Chantal video that was a boring. I love that dogs never seem to like or tolerate Lolcows (Russell Greer is another good example). 



Painted Pig said:


> I'll never tire of the psychotic comments on her videos (when she's gracious enough to leave them on). This one is a particular favourite. I can't tell if it's a troll but I really don't think it is. View attachment 812777



That is absolutely hilarious and has to be a troll comment.


----------



## Angry New Ager (Jun 23, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> 4. Not a glimpse of any family members whatsoever.  She says she is early, but through the day we see nobody, although mom's disembodied voice makes a brief appearance.  I'm not sensing the "togetherness" she described in the ride up.


Maybe her family have put their collective foot down and told Chantal they no longer want to be seen in her videos. Given all of the hate Chantal (rightly) attracts, I'm sure it's got back to them by now that her viewers feel free to speculate on her family and their relationships, and were I in that position, I'd put a stop to it right away. 



> 5. The only being present is Buster the dog, who hates her too.  Hatred of Chantal is pan-species, it would seem.


That the dog obviously wants nothing to do with her is incredibly telling. I don't think I've ever seen a dog act with such total, cat-like indifference to a human it knows well. 



> 7. She trolls the dog by offering a wiener but not delivering.  "Too bad!! HA HA!!" she tells the mutt.


LOL. And the dog barely even reacted to her. 



> 9. Driving home on a dark, lonesome road after all that fun and togetherness.


Ah, but she soon had the warm beacons of fast-food signs, beckoning her to seek solace by stuffing her face. And you just know that after an afternoon that depressing, and a late-night drive that lonely, she sought out at least one endorphin rush on the long drive home. 



> This has to be one of the most preposterous "family holiday" videos I have ever seen.  Empty and joyless.  Her famous pizza and poutine meal with family was an extravaganza of fun in comparison.


That one was a shitshow, at least provided the pleasure of watching her sister seethe with contempt and give her boyfriend "Can you believe this bitch?" looks. 

The countryside she was traveling through was so pretty and green, and what I saw of the lake looked lovely; aiming the camera to get better shots of the landscape as she drove--or stopping to get a few nice shots from vantage points outside of the car--would have helped make her drive out there much less boring. But Chantal's too dumb to think of that. 

And it's SO FUCKING OBVIOUS that the real reason she didn't spend the night is because she can't fit in either of the bathrooms, and those toilets probably couldn't support her weight. I would not be surprised if she stopped to piss by the side of the road on her way out, and again as she left, rather than attempt to pee in the trailer bathrooms. Plus, sleeping on a fold-out couch that was only designed to accommodate normal-sized people would have been torture, and she would have had to bring her CPAP machine along. 

As for the food, we had hot dogs, sausages, and cheeseburger patties, accompanied by corn on the cob, three kinds of store-bought mayonnaise-and-carbohydrate "salads," and allegedly some butterfly shrimp. Not a vegetable in sight. People, it won't fucking kill you to enjoy a green salad, especially on a warm summer day. 

I wonder if her mother sent her home with a "care package" of any leftovers. Nah, fuck, what am I thinking? There were no leftovers.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jun 23, 2019)

Blotto said:


> I know I already pointed out her hypocrisy about the ableism thing, but for newer people who don’t know, a reminder that Chantal told the bjork stalker, someone who was clearly severely mentally ill to kill himself on the last video he made before his suicide. I think that revokes her ability to bitch about being shamed or whatever.
> 
> Anytime she cries about being bullied just remember the biggest rule that Chantal lies.  She also is a bigger (heh) bully then most of the farms combined.
> 
> Eta: new video



First thought -her chin has melted directly into her chest. She no longer has a neck.
Second, how does a grown woman who is either on her computer or phone 24/7 not realize it's still June & not the weekend of Canada Day?

Weird how she wanted to be in nature while driving in an air conditioned car, then spent most of her time in the trailer. Chantal loves nature as long as she doesn't have to be out in it.
I laughed as she showed that bathroom (that she called tiny) again & remember last year one of her reasons for staying at a hotel was that she couldn't fit in the bathrooms comfortably. Since she's at least 50 pounds fatter this year, no wonder she went home.

When in the company of actual people, she has nothing to say. I guess since her only interest is food, having an adult conversation is never going to happen. This 'family bbq' was cringe worthy.
Also noticed the blouse she had on, she could no longer button. At one time a few months back she could, but no more. Even unbuttoned it was really tight on her.
And no one will ever convince me that she didn't stop at a couple of her fav fast food places on the way home. Last year she even left her c-pap machine behind so she had to take a solo trip back there -that once again took her past all her fav fast food places.
Looks like Bibi really checked out of playing the boyfriend. Much easier to say he's working than to tell people the truth.

Looking forward to seeing these 'friends' she'll be getting together with. If it's anything like this 'family' outing, we'll see Rina.
Luckily, according to my calendar, we still have some of June left, enough time for Chantal to gain a few more pounds to ring in Canada Day -next weekend.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 23, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> I'll never tire of the psychotic comments on her videos (when she's gracious enough to leave them on). This one is a particular favourite. I can't tell if it's a troll but I really don't think it is. View attachment 812777


Imagine having to tell a 35 year old woman of (alleged) sound mind, not to overeat because she will shit her pants. My neighbor has a 20 yr old severely autistic child and that is what they have to do. Portion out the food and remind him that he has eaten enough. It's hard to feel anything except disdain for Chantal. More so now that she has tried to pull the, "I'm oppressed by abelists" card.

My favorite part of the entire video was Buster the dog. He was like, "Who the fuck invited this bitch?" . Then figured, "If I ignore it maybe it will leave". Her sadistic side also shows as she teases poor Buster with a sausage. Again, even children know NOT to tease the dog.

Lastly, there is no way that she fits in that bathroom. At least she doesn't mind squatting out in nature. I just hope that Buster and her don't have to fight for the same tree.


----------



## Strine (Jun 23, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Second, how does a grown woman who is either on her computer or phone 24/7 not realize it's still June & not the weekend of Canada Day?


Why would she know about bank holidays? Every day is a bank holiday to her. Calendars have no use when you live in a Groundhog Day of stuffing your face and soapboxing about diets you have no intention of going on. The only way to make her fathom what day it is would be for Arby's to introduce a Tuesday special.

I do love the continuing saga of her mother's dog absolutely hating her. I noticed it here too, meaning this is a long-standing animosity. Dogs are friendly by default, so I shudder to think what gorl has done to this poor animal - she teases him in the latest video, which wouldn't curry any favour.

She's really wearing a hole in the Elvis glasses. They don't make you look thinner gorl, they just make you look like a fat bitch with no style, which you can achieve without eyewear anyway.

@ThisWillBeFun was right in pointing out that she cannot carry on a conversation with anybody. Her companions are a midget darkie who doesn't like her and a homunculus conjured from soy beans who just talks at her about how everyone who doesn't agree with his ideas is a literal Nazi; I suppose these characters are not exactly going to hone her repartee skills, but honestly, you could lock Chantal in a room with Oscar Wilde and Mae West for a year and she'd still walk out thinking stories about losing bowel control are great icebreakers. The only person she ever wants to talk to is the drive thru box at Arby's.


----------



## Copper Saguaro (Jun 23, 2019)

The YT Underground just posted a reaction to Chantal's reaction to Amberlynn reacting to Zach reacting to Amberlynn.... god that felt idiotic typing out. Anyways, she really laid into her for the hypocrisy so I see another bitchy livestream in the near future


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Jun 23, 2019)

Um.


----------



## frootloops (Jun 23, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> Goes for a large cherry slushie at Burger King.
> 
> Chantal claims she will have a hard time eating 3 meals a day cuz it’s portions control. She usually eats one meal... from the moment she wakes up to when she goes to sleep. She most likely eats one real meal (at a fast food place) and snacks throughout the day on bags of chips and blocks of cheese, aka she doesn’t control herself.
> 
> ...





Painted Pig said:


> I'll never tire of the psychotic comments on her videos (when she's gracious enough to leave them on). This one is a particular favourite. I can't tell if it's a troll but I really don't think it is. View attachment 812777




I really feel like this comment is by our our gorl chantel lol, " If I messed my pants, I would legit kill myself!", well Chantel, here you are, and not that I want you to kill yourself or ever want anyone too, you mam' are embarrassing. As a Canadian I wish she wasn't.


----------



## Strine (Jun 23, 2019)

I guess the Bizoire is closed for renovations, because Sam is apparently beezing so hard at home that Chantal has to plaster him all over Instagram, to the tune of three "SHHAM IS BEEZIN HAHAHA THIS IS SO FUCKING FUNNY GIVE ME ATTENTION" posts within an hour. Some uncharitable souls might be led to posit that she posts shitehawk cat shit when she's bingeing like fuck and can't make herself presentable enough for a FGAS catfish selfie, so she needs Sam as a literal catspaw to whore for likes and validation. Shame on you!


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 23, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> Um.
> 
> View attachment 812931



idgi, anyone?


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 23, 2019)

Mama Bear is...a friend.  I will leave it at that...


----------



## fatfuck (Jun 24, 2019)

Spoiler: 1 year ago











exact same video. i skipped over this garbage but it seems that it even had the same order of things... driving -> bridge -> sitting on porch -> filming inside, footage and talk of toilets -> annoying and being ignored by dog -> fire -> drive home.

i must be going crazy. are we living in a chantal simulation?


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 24, 2019)

Strine said:


> View attachment 812952
> I guess the Bizoire is closed for renovations, because Sam is apparently beezing so hard at home that Chantal has to plaster him all over Instagram, to the tune of three "SHHAM IS BEEZIN HAHAHA THIS IS SO FUCKING FUNNY GIVE ME ATTENTION" posts within an hour. Some uncharitable souls might be led to posit that she posts shitehawk cat shit when she's bingeing like fuck and can't make herself presentable enough for a FGAS catfish selfie, so she needs Sam as a literal catspaw to whore for likes and validation. Shame on you!


The Bizoire revoked Sham’s membership after looking up his owner on YouTube.

Luckily his owner sued for fat-shaming discrimination by proxy and he was reinstated. The floors are now being reinforced in preparation for any visits she may make in person.

Honestly the Bizoire sounds kind of great, like a cross between an incredible night club, a cat tree the size of a dance floor and a safe haven for SHAAAAAAAM! to get away from the teeheeing screechbeast. I bet he gets relaxing massages there and tries to forget he has to go home sooner or later.


----------



## Strine (Jun 24, 2019)

AbraCadaver said:


> The Bizoire revoked Sham’s membership after looking up his owner on YouTube.
> 
> Luckily his owner sued for fat-shaming discrimination by proxy and he was reinstated. The floors are now being reinforced in preparation for any visits she may make in person.
> 
> Honestly the Bizoire sounds kind of great, like a cross between an incredible night club, a cat tree the size of a dance floor and a safe haven for SHAAAAAAAM! to get away from the teeheeing screechbeast. I bet he gets relaxing massages there and tries to forget he has to go home sooner or later.


I'm alarmed to hear Sam's membership was revoked; as I understood it, he had VIP status, although I was taking Chantal at her word on that point which is never a good idea. 

If there were ever a name for this thread other than its current one, it ought to be The Bizoire. We are, after all, in congregation to beeze on our sainted Canadian gorl. What's more, she'd get her demented wish of the word being a part of widespread vernacular, instead of gibberish she croaks to her bemused cat. 

I happen to think the thread subheading is too simplistic - the nonchalant cruelty of "Canadian Amberlynn Reid" is beautiful, but doesn't tell us enough. The OP is a mess too; I feel like I could write a lot describing how batshit she is (I mean, I do it on here three times a day) but getting all the receipts needed for a good OP is exhausting work. She's pretty much the prime female lolcow though, now that Amber is so boring; I think her thread should get the royal treatment.


----------



## Common Beanbag (Jun 24, 2019)

AbraCadaver said:


> The Bizoire revoked Sham’s membership after looking up his owner on YouTube.
> 
> Luckily his owner sued for fat-shaming discrimination by proxy and he was reinstated. The floors are now being reinforced in preparation for any visits she may make in person.
> 
> Honestly the Bizoire sounds kind of great, like a cross between an incredible night club, a cat tree the size of a dance floor and a safe haven for SHAAAAAAAM! to get away from the teeheeing screechbeast. I bet he gets relaxing massages there and tries to forget he has to go home sooner or later.


Oh gorls, I’m sitting on the train and can barely hold myself from laughing out loud and currently am still managing to just smile. But all this talk about The Bezoire and how great it is is just killing me. 

Also yesterday I witnessed for the first time how quickly she deletes comments. Every time I refreshed them it was all praise again. Most of the ones I saw were not even hate.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jun 24, 2019)

Wonder whether the lack of family in the video isn't because they plan on going to the cottage when Chantal isn't there. They know she can't stay there during the night, so maybe they all planned on going there the next day. The extra food (with Chantal, not really) is for anyone who forgot or decided to take pity on "big" Sis.


----------



## Strine (Jun 24, 2019)

Oh, just in case anybody forgot like Chantal hoped you did, Chantal never went back to her singing teacher, if she went at all.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 24, 2019)

Big Al's Crusty Sty said:


> A plate with four cheeseburger patties, a plate full of sausage & another with hotdogs & they’re “waiting on butterfly shrimp” not to mention all the mayo based salads that were sitting there in containers & there are THREE PEOPLE there!!!  Dear Lord, no wonder Chantal is fat!!  & she mentions on the ride it was just going to be her & her mom & stepdad so it isn’t like they were expecting more guests. Wow...just, .



The really sad part is she's told us before that after any sort of gathering like this she is ashamed because everyone else will be done and she'll still be hungry. We all know damn well that she hit up several fast food joints on that trip home. She's even admitted before that she cannot make that drive home without stopping for food.



Dutch Courage said:


> Mama Bear is...a friend.  I will leave it at that...


Someone explain please.


----------



## PatTraverse (Jun 24, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> The really sad part is she's told us before that after any sort of gathering like this she is ashamed because everyone else will be done and she'll still be hungry. We all know damn well that she hit up several fast food joints on that trip home. She's even admitted before that she cannot make that drive home without stopping for food.


"Still hungry" says the person who eats until her body cannot take anymore. Consuming food until you feel like vomiting is not normal. Waking up with vomit in your mouth because you ate so much before you went to bed is not normal.

Her digestive system must constantly look like a highway log jam during rush hour in a big city. Of course Chantal always feels like shit and has no energy for anything when most of her body's ressources are spent digesting processed trash.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jun 24, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> Spoiler: 1 year ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only difference I see? Chantal is fatter this year.
But let's remember, she claimed around that time last year to be around 370 pounds & claims today to be the same weight.
See? Chantal lies.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 24, 2019)

Strine said:


> I'm alarmed to hear Sam's membership was revoked; as I understood it, he had VIP status, although I was taking Chantal at her word on that point which is never a good idea.
> 
> If there were ever a name for this thread other than its current one, it ought to be The Bizoire. We are, after all, in congregation to beeze on our sainted Canadian gorl. What's more, she'd get her demented wish of the word being a part of widespread vernacular, instead of gibberish she croaks to her bemused cat.
> 
> I happen to think the thread subheading is too simplistic - the nonchalant cruelty of "Canadian Amberlynn Reid" is beautiful, but doesn't tell us enough. The OP is a mess too; I feel like I could write a lot describing how batshit she is (I mean, I do it on here three times a day) but getting all the receipts needed for a good OP is exhausting work. She's pretty much the prime female lolcow though, now that Amber is so boring; I think her thread should get the royal treatment.


If she ever gets her own subsection, it should be titled The Bizoire. “Shittin in The Bizoire” is also a good subtitle.

Sham is VIP but even Chantal is just that horrid, she ruins even her cat’s social life.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jun 24, 2019)

Common Beanbag said:


> Oh gorls, I’m sitting on the train and can barely hold myself from laughing out loud and currently am still managing to just smile. But all this talk about The Bezoire and how great it is is just killing me.
> 
> Also yesterday I witnessed for the first time how quickly she deletes comments. Every time I refreshed them it was all praise again. Most of the ones I saw were not even hate.
> View attachment 813063View attachment 813064



Chantal admitted it too, in a comment.






As to the Chantal cartoons, I would love to see one where Chantal is in her car, then decides to dump a load in the Pizza Pizza bathroom and the toilet being terrified.


----------



## Testostrogen (Jun 24, 2019)

I thought she said "beezin'" as shorthand for "getting in my """beez"""iness"


----------



## Beluga (Jun 24, 2019)

Mate. Her latest video is 9 minutes long. It's about a barbecue. WHY would you show for 3/4 of the video your journey and not the barbecue itself? Oh yeah, because nobody can stand you, that's why.

Btw this is the archive:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 24, 2019)

Beluga said:


> Mate. Her latest video is 9 minutes long. It's about a barbecue. WHY would you show for 3/4 of the video your journey and not the barbecue itself? Oh yeah, because nobody can stand you, that's why.
> 
> Btw this is the archive:
> View attachment 813439



God just looking at the thumbnail...could imagine that disgusting fat shitpile in ridiculous glasses pulling up to your home for a visit?  Then add to that her waving a stupid selfie stick around because she thinks she’s a YT Star. 

Chris-Chan is a huge success next to Chantal.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jun 24, 2019)

Around 8:50,  when they were by the fire, the stepdad said something like "Willibout. Willibough. Google it." WTF does that word mean? And yes, I did search for it. EDIT - could he be saying "Mill about" If so, ha, and good on him for telling her off to her face in a simple way, but not simple enough for a simpleton like her.

Can anyone make out the sign around 9:24 ? It looks like it starts with a S and ends with a T. Scout Lane and Scott Lane don't have any results in a rural area and not too far from Ottawa. Closest I could find is a Stuart Lane several hours away, but it's still not super rural - has some buildings on the roadside and a streetlight not too far from the street sign.


----------



## spike23 (Jun 24, 2019)

I like the quick jump cut when she's moving towards the tv. Definitely self conscious of her body reflection.


----------



## CaptHamPlanet (Jun 24, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> Around 8:50,  when they were by the fire, the stepdad said something like "Willibout. Willibough. Google it." WTF does that word mean? And yes, I did search for it. EDIT - could he be saying "Mill about" If so, ha, and good on him for telling her off to her face in a simple way, but not simple enough for a simpleton like her.
> 
> Can anyone make out the sign around 9:24 ? It looks like it starts with a S and ends with a T. Scout Lane and Scott Lane don't have any results in a rural area and not too far from Ottawa. Closest I could find is a Stuart Lane several hours away, but it's still not super rural - has some buildings on the roadside and a streetlight not too far from the street sign.


The camp ground is located on The Big Rideau, the wooden bridge she crosses is The Narrows Lock so the camp is around there. The whole Rideau Lakes area is beautiful cottage country and there is a lot to do if you're not a 400lbs cat lady. It's sad really, drive 1.5-2hours one way to just go for some shitty bbq and then drive home to moderate "hateful" comments on your youtube videos.


----------



## DongMiguel (Jun 24, 2019)

This really puts into perspective just how short Chantal is: 






Which makes the fact she weighs 400 lbs all the more crazy.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jun 24, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> Around 8:50,  when they were by the fire, the stepdad said something like "Willibout. Willibough. Google it." WTF does that word mean? And yes, I did search for it. EDIT - could he be saying "Mill about" If so, ha, and good on him for telling her off to her face in a simple way, but not simple enough for a simpleton like her.
> 
> Can anyone make out the sign around 9:24 ? It looks like it starts with a S and ends with a T. Scout Lane and Scott Lane don't have any results in a rural area and not too far from Ottawa. Closest I could find is a Stuart Lane several hours away, but it's still not super rural - has some buildings on the roadside and a streetlight not too far from the street sign.


Step dad sounds like an East Coaster/Newfoundlander and Willabout could be newfie slang for something. I cba to find out, but I know a lot of newfies and they say crazy shit like that.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Jun 24, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> idgi, anyone?



I was just curious what was being planned. Sounded like a mass-flagging campaign or something.


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Jun 24, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> Um.
> 
> View attachment 812931


Well... I guess it's inevitable for reaction channels to become cows themselves. This is startlingly cringy.


----------



## Mr Foster (Jun 24, 2019)

Birthday Dickpunch said:


> Well... I guess it's inevitable for reaction channels to become cows themselves. This is startlingly cringy.



And we will be here to document and laugh at all of it.


----------



## meepmapmop (Jun 24, 2019)

PatTraverse said:


> "Still hungry" says the person who eats until her body cannot take anymore. Consuming food until you feel like vomiting is not normal. Waking up with vomit in your mouth because you ate so much before you went to bed is not normal.
> 
> Her digestive system must constantly look like a highway log jam during rush hour in a big city. Of course Chantal always feels like shit and has no energy for anything when most of her body's ressources are spent digesting processed trash.



Well and no wonder she shits so much, the human digestive system isn't meant to be overloaded like that. I know she's implied in the past that she has IBS or Crohn's or something like that, but it's pretty easy to test for issues like that and even if she did have something like that, overeating is one of the worst things you could do for that condition.


----------



## marjoram (Jun 24, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Someone explain please.



Is Mama Bear from the Netherlands, perhaps??


----------



## thejackal (Jun 24, 2019)

meepmapmop said:


> Well and no wonder she shits so much, the human digestive system isn't meant to be overloaded like that. I know she's implied in the past that she has IBS or Crohn's or something like that, but it's pretty easy to test for issues like that and even if she did have something like that, overeating is one of the worst things you could do for that condition.



Always remember she had her gallbladder out.  The excess fat she eats cannot be easily broken down by her body.  Hence the toilet troubles.

This is a very sad video even for a jaded kiwi.  She drives a couple hours, alone, her BF too busy "working" and arrives to an empty property and instead of maybe getting the grill going or opening up the place she just waits, like a stranger, for her mom and step dad to arrive.   When they do show up it seems they are getting ready to have a long weekend, maybe have some more folks over, but chantal is already driving back home after just having a quick dinner.   Just sad.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jun 24, 2019)

thejackal said:


> Always remember she had her gallbladder out.  The excess fat she eats cannot be easily broken down by her body.  Hence the toilet troubles.
> 
> This is a very sad video even for a jaded kiwi.  She drives a couple hours, alone, her BF too busy "working" and arrives to an empty property and instead of maybe getting the grill going or opening up the place she just waits, like a stranger, for her mom and step dad to arrive.   When they do show up it seems they are getting ready to have a long weekend, maybe have some more folks over, but chantal is already driving back home after just having a quick dinner.   Just sad.



Here is a comment that asks the question we all wanted the answer to: where is the family & the fun parts?
And another about those glasses.


----------



## PatTraverse (Jun 24, 2019)

thejackal said:


> Always remember she had her gallbladder out.  The excess fat she eats cannot be easily broken down by her body.  Hence the toilet troubles.
> 
> This is a very sad video even for a jaded kiwi.  She drives a couple hours, alone, her BF too busy "working" and arrives to an empty property and instead of maybe getting the grill going or opening up the place she just waits, like a stranger, for her mom and step dad to arrive.   When they do show up it seems they are getting ready to have a long weekend, maybe have some more folks over, but chantal is already driving back home after just having a quick dinner.   Just sad.


It is indeed sad to see someone get fat to the point of where they cannot even enjoy a vacation but i do not feel bad for Chantal. The weather is perfect right now where it is sunny but not too hot yet she cannot even stand that. She would absolutely die in Jamaica if she could travel there.

I wonder if the rest of the family are thrilled at the fact that she has crippled herself to the point of not being able to function outside of her rat's nest of an apartment. It really would be funny if they indeed waited for her to leave before coming to enjoy the long week end.


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Jun 24, 2019)

Strine said:


> I'm alarmed to hear Sam's membership was revoked; as I understood it, he had VIP status, although I was taking Chantal at her word on that point which is never a good idea.
> 
> If there were ever a name for this thread other than its current one, it ought to be The Bizoire. We are, after all, in congregation to beeze on our sainted Canadian gorl. What's more, she'd get her demented wish of the word being a part of widespread vernacular, instead of gibberish she croaks to her bemused cat.
> 
> I happen to think the thread subheading is too simplistic - the nonchalant cruelty of "Canadian Amberlynn Reid" is beautiful, but doesn't tell us enough. The OP is a mess too; I feel like I could write a lot describing how batshit she is (I mean, I do it on here three times a day) but getting all the receipts needed for a good OP is exhausting work. She's pretty much the prime female lolcow though, now that Amber is so boring; I think her thread should get the royal treatment.


@Oxidative Phosphorylation is currently working on the OP. It's a big job though so maybe send them a DM. I'm sure your help will be needed.


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 24, 2019)

Yeah like, I'm sure FAT is not the reason they avoid or ignore her. She's an asshole.


----------



## weaselhat (Jun 24, 2019)

You know she couldn’t wait to leave so she could binge in her car on fast food.


----------



## Copper Saguaro (Jun 24, 2019)

I can't decide whether or not I think she left early because she wasn't invited to stay the weekend, or because she wouldn't be able to have her CPAP in the trailer. Imagine being so fat you can't enjoy vacation with your family.


----------



## meepmapmop (Jun 24, 2019)

Copper Saguaro said:


> I can't decide whether or not I think she left early because she wasn't invited to stay the weekend, or because she wouldn't be able to have her CPAP in the trailer. Imagine being so fat you can't enjoy vacation with your family.


I'm going to have to agree with Save Twinkie and say it's because she's a total cunt.

It seems like the only person who spends any long periods in her company is Peetz and well... yeah that just speaks for itself


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 24, 2019)

Chantal at work


----------



## Blue Roses (Jun 24, 2019)

Copper Saguaro said:


> I can't decide whether or not I think she left early because she wasn't invited to stay the weekend, or because she wouldn't be able to have her CPAP in the trailer. Imagine being so fat you can't enjoy vacation with your family.



She sleeps sitting up, propped by pillows and claims she only likes sleeping in her own bed. She could bring along the CPAP if she wanted to break out of her comfort zone and try sleeping elsewhere, but she's probably saving that for when she travels to Jamaica, Senegal, or Kathmandu.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jun 24, 2019)

Our land whale has been busy deleting comments. The couple I posted before are gone as are many others. Only positive & 'you're beautiful' ones remain.
How many times has she said her life is so busy, she doesn't have time to sit around policing her comment section?
Chantal has no life. That family BBQ proved it.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 24, 2019)

Her face looks absolutely distorted from the amount of fat on her head.


----------



## PatTraverse (Jun 24, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 814124
> Her face looks absolutely distorted from the amount of fat on her head.


Exacerbated not only by her constant weight gain but also her balding. Her hair fiber in a can is powerless in areas where hair no longer grows.

It is all downhill from here. Chantal would probably look better with the Sinéad O'Connor shaved head look than the poop bun and the fake widow's peak.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jun 24, 2019)

New video.  For fucks sakes.. she whines about having to bag her own groceries.   Though... I'm cautiously  and skeptically optimistic when I say she seems to be making an effort. Let's see if it sticks.....ha.. fuck it, it's countdown to binge...

She's showing off her haul with the sing song voice...and at 13;04 we get a SHHHTTTTTT tic... LMFAO


----------



## CH 815 (Jun 24, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> New video.  For fucks sakes.. she whines about having to bag her own groceries.   Though... I'm cautiously  and skeptically optimistic when I say she seems to be making an effort. Let's see if it sticks.....ha.. fuck it, it's countdown to binge...
> 
> She's showing off her haul with the sing song voice...and at 13;04 we get a SHHHTTTTTT tic... LMFAO


She bitched about bagging her groceries for half the video. The Shhh tic really startled me. It felt like a call back. She did it intentionally and stared into my soul while doing it.


----------



## Mr Foster (Jun 24, 2019)

Gastric Ghoul said:


> She bitched about bagging her groceries for half the video. The Shhh tic really startled me. It felt like a call back. She did it intentionally and stared into my soul while doing it.





Pickles made the voices in her head taunt her!


----------



## nothingtoseehere (Jun 24, 2019)

She let us know her fake claws are coming off on Wednesday, she will just be getting some shellac with her own nails. FASCINATING.

"So, also, *I don't want to hear people in the comments*, um, being demeaning because of my fitness level, or because of telling me what I should eat, and all this and that, because, uh, I'm good. I'm good, I'm, ya know, basically just, and I've been doing well, with just the grocery shopping once a week, so, that's starting to form like a habit, I'm just making small changes right now, *eating at home*, um, my 3 meals a day, and I'm gonna add a snack in the evening, um those crackers, I know they're not the healthiest, but they're lower in calories than chips, and I have that with maybe a babybel cheese, and my Bubly soda water, and that will *help me ya know curb that food thing, that snack at night*, um, which probably is a habit that I'm gonna need to eventually kick, I know. But, I'm going through a process right now, I'm doing this, ya know, I'm working with, I actually have an appointment with the program psychiatrist tomorrow, um, at the eating disorder clinic, so I'm going to be bringing, I don't know if I'm seeing the nutritional counsellor tomorrow, I'm gonna bring my food journal anyway. But year, I'll tell you guys all about that tomorrow, um but yeah. So, if you could *just please not comment, I know its public*, but ... just please just spare me because I know already, we know um, you know what I'm saying? Just I'm not really doing a specific diet, *I'm not doing keto*, the recipe I made just happened to be keto-friendly because it was low carb, um, but I'm not doing keto, I'm not doing a specific diet, I'm not doing diets, I'm just watching calories right now, and making sure to *eat-at-home.*....
blah blah blah, its summery and its going to *satisfy some cravings*."

What a contradictory load of nonsense. Eating three meals a day, but adding a snack, that she knows she has to kick, that will satisfy some cravings, and she's having junk for dinner, which will satisfy some cravings. And every time she says eating at home she runs it together, like an excuse a grade-school student has been practising for the past 10 minutes.

Sounds super functional.


----------



## Lezbean (Jun 24, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> New video.  For fucks sakes.. she whines about having to bag her own groceries.   Though... I'm cautiously  and skeptically optimistic when I say she seems to be making an effort. Let's see if it sticks.....ha.. fuck it, it's countdown to binge...
> 
> She's showing off her haul with the sing song voice...and at 13;04 we get a SHHHTTTTTT tic... LMFAO



Chantal said: “You have to bag your own groceries, and I was like ... I miss those old days where you had a bag boy, somebody who would bag your groceries for you. Because like, basically, it's hard for people ... I had a lot of stuff ... and I had to keep going back for stuff, and my back was on fire and there was nowhere to sit, and I just like had to really ... first, just putting all that food on the conveyor belt, I was so tired. Then at the end, I was just bagging my groceries, oh my god, I was sweating.”

Imagine being so out of shape that you need a chair while shopping, putting groceries on a conveyor belt is exhausting, and you’re sweating and your back is on fire from putting the groceries in bags.


----------



## CH 815 (Jun 24, 2019)

Lezbean said:


> Chantal said: “You have to bag your own groceries, and I was like ... I miss those old days where you had a bag boy, somebody who would bag your groceries for you. Because like, basically, it's hard for people ... I had a lot of stuff ... and I had to keep going back for stuff, and my back was on fire and there was nowhere to sit, and I just like had to really ... first, just putting all that food on the conveyor belt, I was so tired. Then at the end, I was just bagging my groceries, oh my god, I was sweating.”
> 
> Imagine being so out of shape that you need a chair while shopping, putting groceries on a conveyor belt is exhausting, and you’re sweating and your back is on fire from putting the groceries in bags.



She basically went to the gym. Congrats, Chantal on your strenuous workout.


----------



## Strine (Jun 24, 2019)

I don't understand her relationship with keto. She's followed, unfollowed and refollowed dozens of keto IG accounts, including a few just the other day. This sort of behaviour is usually a prelude to Chintal announcing a new diet she'll lie about sticking to, but she hasn't taken the plunge with keto, even though she'll happily enlist ghosts from the future and magic spells as weight loss aids. I don't see why keto is sanctum sanctorum and she daren't add it to the list of diets she pretended to be on for a week, got bored of, pretended to have cheated on in a way that lets her feel victimised, then never even contemplated going on again despite prior claims of their effectiveness.

Maybe it's because she can't mukbang "cheat meals" if she's pretending to be keto, since they would deactivate the ketosis she'd be pretending to have. God, this sow is so insane that it's like theoretical physics just trying to create trajectories for her thoughts.


----------



## solidus (Jun 24, 2019)

She’s doing a live video now too.

She claims her and Amberlynn are friends and is running through her favourite tv shows.  She probably just wants attention because she knows she will be weighed tomorrow and the scale doesn’t lie.

Dear leader appeared in the chat, Chantal wants to know if it’s legit.


----------



## Scotch (Jun 24, 2019)

Her makeup is smeared on the side of her face. That's always a great look.





Someone just asked about Bibi. She said, "Obviously if we break up I would tell you guys, right... I mean..."
Just like she confessed that she binged and ate meat while still sperging about "muh veganizm."


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 25, 2019)

I guess it should not be surprising that a video that centers on a visit to a food store is twice as long as a video shot at a party in the countryside.  Now she is in her element.

For some reason, she wants us to see her very healthy shopping list.  I guess this is supposed to "prove" she is not buying pies or something.





She also helpfully labeled it "grocery list", presumably so she doesn't think it is a list of car parts or prime ministers or shortcomings or something.  For some reason it both amuses and annoys me...  I think we were supposed to see it to know that she is now very organized.





"Instead of chips, I'm gonna snack on these", she says, her fat paw reaching for a box of _chips_.  Hey fatso, just because it says "Special K" on it, it does not mean it is health food.  It has fewer calories than normal potato chips, she points out, but she says will eat it with her favorite lolcow cheese, thus negating any caloric benefit.





She didn't film so much because there were people in there.  She says that food will last her two weeks.

As for bitching about bagging groceries, of course it would rankle a lazy sack of shit like her.  Putting the food on the conveyor belt almost killed her, and she started sweating hard bagging them (ahem, didn't she just tell us she never sweats? If simply bagging groceries makes her sweat like a pig, then she must be constantly sweating...)

She's not doing diets.  She emphasizes she is not doing keto.  She is just counting calories, she says (memo to Chantal, are you sure you can count to 6000?)

She is very eager to get home so she can eat!

Back home she shows us the same fucking groceries we already saw her pushing around in a cart.  A load of processed shit, as usual.  She made sure to get dip for her veggies; no way a deathfatty can ever eat vegetables without a dip.  She got deodorant, ("I usually use natural, but...")  The story has changed from when she said she uses no deodorant at all... She sounds pretty exhausted.

She gets to the pickles, and her bizarro "shhhh! I said shhh!" tic.  What a nutjob.  We haven't seen one of those in a long time; I suspect she started editing them out after they were brought to her attention.  So nice to see a new one.





So after all that "healthy" food she bought, what is she having for dinner?  _Frozen pizza_, of course! (and I am guessing also a box of Special K chips...)

Oh, and I almost forgot: she had a message to her adoring fans.  Don't tell her what to eat, she doesn't want to hear your fucking stupid suggestions anymore.  Eat shit, fans!

And one pointless, rudderless, fat life waddles onward...


----------



## Who Now (Jun 25, 2019)

I'm watching her live. So boring. She put the camera to the ceiling and said she was going to blow her nose. Toilet flush five minutes later. I would record it but have no way to.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 25, 2019)

Who Now said:


> I'm watching her live. So boring. She put the camera to the ceiling and said she was going to blow her nose. Toilet flush five minutes later. I would record it but have no way to.



I liked the part where she says she hates reaction channels saying things like "she can't even walk".  "It's really _demeaning_," she righteously whines.  "I mean, it really _hits home_"  To which I want to say to her, Stupid, if it 'hits home', it is not 'demeaning'.  It is the truth, an honest appraisal that you recognize as right.

Here is something else demeaning for you, tubby: you nearly died from gasping and sweating from just bagging your own groceries.  People who aren't about to drop dead from a heart attack don't.  Hope it hits home...

Oh and where does she see yourself in five years?  "A much bigger channel, and I lost a lot of weight"

Meanwhile, karatejoe is frantically deleting people right and left who say anything about dieting, like a Nazi run amok, to the point that Chantal herself has to tell him to stop, "it is OK if I am talking about it".


----------



## roachrypt (Jun 25, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> I liked the part where she says she hates reaction channels saying things like "she can't even walk".  "It's really _demeaning_," she righteously whines.  "I mean, it really _hits home_"  To which I want to say to her, Stupid, if it 'hits home', it is not 'demeaning'.  It is the truth, an honest appraisal that you recognize as right.
> 
> Here is something else demeaning for you, tubby: you nearly died from gasping and sweating from just bagging your own groceries.  People who aren't about to drop dead from a heart attack don't.  Hope it hits home...
> 
> ...



lmfao, forreal? 
Chantal had to call out Karate Joe for over moderating? That's funny. 
I hope somebody snips that clip and puts it in the thread.


----------



## Gawdamit (Jun 25, 2019)

Her livestream is boring. Wish she would go to bed


----------



## Scotch (Jun 25, 2019)

roachrypt said:


> lmfao, forreal?
> Chantal had to call out Karate Joe for over moderating? That's funny.
> I hope somebody snips that clip and puts it in the thread.


She said something like, "If I'm talking about it it's okay."

Here's a couple of KJ highlights.








Also a few amusing comments:













On another note, the slight chuckle after nearly everything she says is probably the worst thing about this live stream aside from the "SHAAAMM" and other cat calls. "WHERE'S YOUR TOOYYYSS?" No wonder Bibi is always in video games as an escape.

Now she's talking about asking her doctor for a bariatric walker so she can go for walks and sit whenever she needs to. She thinks it would be helpful. You know what would be really helpful, Chantal? STOP. YER. EATING.


----------



## Mr Foster (Jun 25, 2019)

Scotch said:


> Now she's talking about asking her doctor for a bariatric walker so she can go for walks and sit whenever she needs to. She thinks it would be helpful. You know what would be really helpful, Chantal? STOP. YER. EATING



Chantal you're not even 40 yet, are you fucking serious?!


----------



## dismissfrogs (Jun 25, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> New video.  For fucks sakes.. she whines about having to bag her own groceries.   Though... I'm cautiously  and skeptically optimistic when I say she seems to be making an effort. Let's see if it sticks.....ha.. fuck it, it's countdown to binge...
> 
> She's showing off her haul with the sing song voice...and at 13;04 we get a SHHHTTTTTT tic... LMFAO



Is that a normal size cart? Filled up? For a household of 2 (2.5? 3?) people? Holy shit. I'm poor and angry.

Also, she's at Superstore (Loblaws?); I don't go there much, but I don't think they've ever had much in the way of helping the customer bag.
I couldn't watch the whole video, I just skipped around because I wanted to see where she shopped. I thought the pile of tomato sauce cans was her shopping cart, not gonna lie. And she struggled to pick up them up.


----------



## JoyQ (Jun 25, 2019)

At this rate her bed bound saga is gonna start before AL’s.


----------



## roachrypt (Jun 25, 2019)

Okay, so I'm watching the video and I had a "????" moment. Are you fucking kidding me? I chuckled. Did she really just show all that fucking meat on her video when she talks about all that vegan shit. And then just cuts away? Like, not her talking about the meat. Not her picking the meat up. Not buying the meat. Just randomly waddles over to the meat section. Does a shot. And then cuts away.... what the fuck? ahaha.


----------



## WeDon'tNeedToWhisper (Jun 25, 2019)

WeDon'tNeedToWhisper said:


> Yaba is borderline cow herself. That chimp out of a video she made after Chantal striked her was just like, . She knew it was a strong possibility, like, come on now. She raged hardcore and it was embarrassing.





GargoyleGorl said:


> Um.
> 
> View attachment 812931


I'm just gonna leave this here...


----------



## AJ 447 (Jun 25, 2019)

I don't know if there's some kind of trolling plan going on, but it's kind of looking like that. Don't embarrass yourselves or the forum.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Jun 25, 2019)

Lezbean said:


> Chantal said: “You have to bag your own groceries, and I was like ... I miss those old days where you had a bag boy, somebody who would bag your groceries for you. Because like, basically, it's hard for people ... I had a lot of stuff ... and I had to keep going back for stuff, and my back was on fire and there was nowhere to sit, and I just like had to really ... first, just putting all that food on the conveyor belt, I was so tired. Then at the end, I was just bagging my groceries, oh my god, I was sweating.”
> 
> Imagine being so out of shape that you need a chair while shopping, putting groceries on a conveyor belt is exhausting, and you’re sweating and your back is on fire from putting the groceries in bags.


On any level, does Chanatal understand that this is not a problem for the average person, that not even a seventy year old woman experiences burning back pain shopping for food, needs a chair to sit in to bag groceries, or sweats like a runner in a summer marathon as she puts food into bags?  I wonder if she thinks this is a relatable problem, like shitting her pants or fucking bums for French fries.


----------



## Beluga (Jun 25, 2019)

Archive of her latest grocery shopping video, downloading her live video as we speak, it may take a bit and I might have to double post so I apologise in advance *  Downloaded her live video but I can't upload it here as the file may be too big. Should I upload it on Mega?

Good god is she boring, I want a real chimpout. Like I can't stand watching her videos on normal speed, I have to x1.75 speed them up. Also her shh tic is quite disturbing. She also said that she plans on doing a creepypast video soon. Can't wait.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## fatfuck (Jun 25, 2019)

another worthless video from a hard working creator. let me remind you she calls this a hard job. nobody can comprehend how hard it is to turn on phone and film yourself waddling around for 10 min and then uploading it.

filming some random shit and listing reasons as to why she's buying what she is to her loyal followers. gorl nobody gives a shit why you picked those crackers. we've been on this ride countless times.

random footage of walking around the store with lots of cuts. nobody knows what she really bought because the footage is heavily edited. from the time she stopped filming and going to the register she could have added tons of shit we don't know about. next time just show the bill of purchase and save us 20 min of sitting butt naked at that table pulling out shit from bags and showing it to us.

and it's not like any of this matters. she already admitted to visiting multiple fast food joints after she filmed her mukbang. what's stopping her from going to another store and buying even more crap after that "healthy haul" for a family of three?

gorl nobody gives a shit what you shop or what you eat or whatever the fuck you plan on doing. we can see your fat face almost every day. i always crack up when she says "but you only see a fraction of my life" when she admitted multiple times what she does every day, which is one big nothing apart from lounging on her fat lazy ass.

we'll believe you are losing weight when we see it.

and is that mysterious sister now living with them or what? i thought she had her own place. 

oh, and what happened to that scale review you said you'll do a few weeks ago?


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Jun 25, 2019)

So for her weekly shop, she got a "huge bag" of bread, _plus_ a bag of bagels.... she lets us know she'll be freezing it though, don't worry...

She has so much food for one person! Shopping 'once a week' doesn't really count as an achievement if you buy half the store to avoid meal planning or any restraint, Chantal.


----------



## Aldora (Jun 25, 2019)

Chantal didn't freeze any bread, she ate it all with a bunch of cheese, it's practically a given at this point.

Edit. Spelling.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Jun 25, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> For fucks sakes.. she whines about having to bag her own groceries.


With the "ableist" bullshit she sharted out regarding ZM, the ramping up of her physical and mental health-related issues (the psych-emerg for deep-throating a block of cheese, her blood clots that she's convinced are still there, thinking she should go to the ER because she was tired from her short uphill walk, and now complaining about how terribly difficult it is to grocery shop) Chintal has _really _been leaning into this whole "helpless victim of my DISABILITY" narrative. 

I'm curious where she is going with this. It may just be an attempt to mimic Amber for more $$$ and views but who knows with Chantal. She's treading awfully close to spoony territory and after today's bizarre shopping rant I wouldn't be surprised if Lady _Chin_terley started employing the use of scootypuffs even after being an evil _ableist _and shaming Amberlynn for doing so.



Scotch said:


> Now she's talking about asking her doctor for a bariatric walker so she can go for walks and sit whenever she needs to. She thinks it would be helpful.


And there it is. Jesus. At the beginning of the year she was fantasizing about Base Camp, bathing suits and flouncing around in flirty dresses. Now she's sitting in her still too-tight pants and dreaming of bariatric walkers. 
Eh, maybe she can trick it out with a food tray and do walk-bangs.

June has been a wild ride and I look forward to the chinsanity the summer will bring as our "Vizier of No Ears", our "Mozart of Farts", pretends to go to the ED clinic and crows about all her healthy changes while secretly binging on Beef 'n Cheddars (SHHHH I SAID SHHHH!).

In this triumphant "Year of Healing",  I'm still holding out hope for "_Jilly Juice July",  _but it's looking pretty darn good for "_Scootypuff September".  _HEE HEE!


----------



## Aldora (Jun 25, 2019)

Scotch said:


> Now she's talking about asking her doctor for a bariatric walker so she can go for walks and sit whenever she needs to. She thinks it would be helpful. You know what would be really helpful, Chantal? STOP. YER. EATING.


LOL, fatty just wants attention, specifically from her daddy: her ovarian cysts, her blod clot, her going to the Psyche Emergency, didn't get him to call, so she is going to get a walker and do clickbait thumbnails of it and maybe this time daddy will call his poor disabled beast of a daughter.

Spoiler alert: He still won't care.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Jun 25, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> walk-bangs.


This is the best and the worst timeline. 

God I hope she's reading here and decides to pretend she's the one who came up with the idea of walk-bangs.  She can hook up a selfie stick and her feed tray to a walker and literally reward herself for working out as she's "working out."  She's gonna have to do something different - soon she won't fit into that car.  So why not walk-bangs.  She can gorge and piss and crap all on that walking trail and never worry again about crapping her pants or clogging fast food toilets.

Please make this happen, Chantal!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 25, 2019)

If grocery shopping is hard at your fitness level, maybe don’t buy large amounts of food and shop more frequently. When you want to get better at math, you do math. When you want to get better at walking, you walk. 

Oh, and maybe stop whining about having to bag your own groceries. It’s little things like that that make the biggest difference in the long run. You were tired. It was hard. Great! That’s how you make progress. If you don’t constantly push your body’s limits, you’re never gonna make any progress.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jun 25, 2019)

rotfl she's role playing her own episode of My 600 Pound Life. We just had the scene they always have, where the ham planet goes to the grocery store to get their empty calories and sweats and wheezes the whole time.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jun 25, 2019)

Assuming the fatass is sleeping now, so these comments won't be culled until later.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jun 25, 2019)

Luckily they sell little skis to put on bariatric walkers so you won’t have to give up on your dream of climbing Mount Everest, gorl!


----------



## Igotdigusted (Jun 25, 2019)

First world problems: "I got no one to bag my groceries" 
When entitlement is multiplied by a million....


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 25, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> View attachment 814524
> 
> Luckily they sell little skis to put on bariatric walkers so you won’t have to give up on your dream of climbing Mount Everest, gorl!



Remember when she was throwing shade at fatties who have to use a mobility scooter? Enjoy the sweet, sweet taste of karma, bitch.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Jun 25, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> Is that a normal size cart? Filled up? For a household of 2 (2.5? 3?) people? Holy shit. I'm poor and angry.
> 
> Also, she's at Superstore (Loblaws?); I don't go there much, but I don't think they've ever had much in the way of helping the customer bag.
> I couldn't watch the whole video, I just skipped around because I wanted to see where she shopped. I thought the pile of tomato sauce cans was her shopping cart, not gonna lie. And she struggled to pick up them up.


Don't forget that Chantal got her YT  on the 21st so she is spending it like she usually does. All on food.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 25, 2019)

Did anyone else catch her commentary on the "smart pasta"?  Chantal says, "It's wheat, but it doesn't taste wheat. It kinda tricks you.".  What exactly does she think durum semolina is made of ? This so called smart pasta has some dehydrated veg added to durum semolina to boost up the fiber. It's calorie count is nearly identical to regular pasta- Just over 300 calories for 85 grams/3oz and I seriously doubt that Chintel will consume only 3 oz of pasta at a meal. It also only provides a half serving of veg per serving. Which may be beneficial in someone who abhors veg, but Chintel has proven that she in an omnivore.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 25, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> and is that mysterious sister now living with them or what? i thought she had her own place.



She has flip-flopped on this at least two dozen times since October.  The sister was visiting while Bibi was away.  The sister is staying with her and Bibi and has her own room.  The sister went back to Africa.  The sister visits only on weekends.  The sister lives with them.  Over and over, Chantal cycles through these same stories, never once saying anything that makes sense.

If the sister was there last night, she wasn't in bed with Chantal in Chantal's room.  So, the only place she can sleep must be in Bibi's bed.  Some sister, eh?  Or, she is sleeping on the torn up cat-dandered sofa, but there is no evidence of that.  We have never caught a glimpse of her, never seen any of her belongings, never heard her voice.  Sometimes she is the reason why Chantal has to go for drives.  Sometimes she is the reason why Chantal buys groceries for three people.  Sometimes there is no sister at all.

All of this sister shit began during Bibi's still never adequately explained two week absence.  Whatever happened then was clearly traumatic for Chantal, who posted weepy videos about it and has never really been the same ever since.


----------



## Mr Foster (Jun 25, 2019)

Oh man, I do hope we get chantal out in a crazed arbys binge on a scotty puff, hair flying around her balding head yelling about those "damn haters".


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jun 25, 2019)

Beluga said:


> Archive of her latest grocery shopping video, downloading her live video as we speak, it may take a bit and I might have to double post so I apologise in advance *  Downloaded her live video but I can't upload it here as the file may be too big. Should I upload it on Mega?
> 
> Good god is she boring, I want a real chimpout. Like I can't stand watching her videos on normal speed, I have to x1.75 speed them up. Also her shh tic is quite disturbing. She also said that she plans on doing a creepypast video soon. Can't wait.
> View attachment 814421


Chantal lost a rhinestone in her ridiculous glasses. But got all made up to look nice for us. She somehow thinks make up makes her look like she's 115 pounds.

Never saw someone almost pass out from grocery shopping. She was still out of breath sitting at her table showing the crap she bought.

And don't bother telling her what to eat -she's got this. Yes, Chantal we have eyes. We see that you haven't lost a pound. Sure would be easier if you did that weigh in on the scale you were supposed to review. And I'm guessing the Torrid haul is off because she can't fit in most of the stuff she bought.
Laughed at loud at her pronouncing Knorr as ka-norr. Dumbass. The chips & cheeses & dips she bought won't last till the end of this week. You're not fooling anyone Chantal.

Buys a blanket for the cats because her fat ass is too big  to hang up Bibi's work clothes. It seems any effort for someone you love is still too much for her. So glad she deleted that message telling her to be truthful about her & Bibi because if anything changes she'll let us know.

She is still massive & can barely fit in the car. No amount of make up hides this.
Carry on Chantal, this has been fun.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Jun 25, 2019)

Mr Foster said:


> Oh man, I do hope we get chantal out in a crazed arbys binge on a scotty puff, hair flying around her balding head yelling about those "damn haters".


"Scootypuffin' to the Bizoire"
       ( ...or _Arbyszoire?)_


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jun 25, 2019)

roachrypt said:


> Okay, so I'm watching the video and I had a "????" moment. Are you fucking kidding me? I chuckled. Did she really just show all that fucking meat on her video when she talks about all that vegan shit. And then just cuts away? Like, not her talking about the meat. Not her picking the meat up. Not buying the meat. Just randomly waddles over to the meat section. Does a shot. And then cuts away.... what the fuck? ahaha.
> View attachment 814359




She did buy chicken. Two packages of ground chicken or turkey then two packs of thighs and drums. Not sure if she knows how to prepare it though.

I think what I'm mostly wrapping my head around is her in mid-thirties is not used to grocery shopping on a weekly basis. Like this is an assignment for her and apparently not used to putting items in a basket, then unloading and packing. This is new to her... which I wonder what the hell was she doing before? Was she eating take out and fast food everyday? Rhetorical question - and I do wonder if her list was based on menus in mind or if she's just freewheeling and going to be all "hey guyyyysss I have this food and i don't know what to make, give me your recipe ideas" because she doesn't know how to Google recipes. I mean she got a whole bag of lemons where usually 2 or 3 is enough for recipes for a week or two, unless she plans on making a lemon vinaigrette herself.

I was also shocked that she doesn't realize the lower priced grocery stores where you bag yourself is because they don't have the added expense of labor costs to pay baggers. It's cheaper because those stores have a lower overhead because they have fewer people on the payroll. If it's that difficult she should have sisterlover help her shop since the food is for the three of them.






Though my favorite thing she got was the cheddar smokies. Literally beef and cheddar.

Nothing says clean eating and vegan than cheddar smokies... but I understand this is a process beginning with her getting out of the fast food and take out habit. I think it's a bit perplexing to realize how much she has to learn though based on her live chat which was like listening to a teenager, that she may be behind on how adulting works.

In the live stream She did apologize for calling AL out for the scooter mainly because I think she realizes what back pain having like 200 extra pounds mostly in your core can be like.


----------



## meowmix (Jun 25, 2019)

omg i had to turn it off after she started complaining about paying a quarter for the cart and bringing it back. ew, so lazy and angry at the world! stop and smell the flowers My Godddd.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Jun 25, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> View attachment 814524
> 
> Luckily they sell little skis to put on bariatric walkers so you won’t have to give up on your dream of climbing Mount Everest, gorl!


In the words of ALR "I'm living" with my bariatric walker.


----------



## weaselhat (Jun 25, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> Is that a normal size cart? Filled up? For a household of 2 (2.5? 3?) people? Holy shit. I'm poor and angry.
> 
> Also, she's at Superstore (Loblaws?); I don't go there much, but I don't think they've ever had much in the way of helping the customer bag.
> I couldn't watch the whole video, I just skipped around because I wanted to see where she shopped. I thought the pile of tomato sauce cans was her shopping cart, not gonna lie. And she struggled to pick up them up.


This reminded me of Aldi's but I know it isn't.  That is what I have with the no bagging, quarter in grocery cart in my area.  She bought some stuff that would run up the bill.  Individual cups of things like guac and ranch dressing are more expensive than buying a small containers and portioning it yourself.  Guacamole is expensive in larger versions too so maybe that is something you could buy an avocado and make it yourself.  or I know if I can't really spend alot on groceries that week I would  just skip something like that. Also, she bought alot of meat.  And fancier cheese than just square  type the poors buy.  Also, depending on which type of sandwich meat you buy, that can get expensive too.  And that bag of bread.      poor people buy a cheap ass loaf and call it done.  
 I can't say whether the amount is alot.   I go to the grocery store more than once a week, so I don't shop this way, but  I watch some grocery hauls of people who do buy alot at a time, but they usually claim it is for two weeks or the rest of the month, etc.  and it will be a massive amount of food.  And they usually have at least one if not multiple amounts of children.


----------



## Kukkamaaria (Jun 25, 2019)

Scotch said:


> Now she's talking about asking her doctor for a bariatric walker so she can go for walks and sit whenever she needs to. She thinks it would be helpful. You know what would be really helpful, Chantal? STOP. YER. EATING.



I know someone who uses a walker sometimes. She is 70, has been smoking for 50 years, has had both knee joints replaced and several strokes in their brain. Still she walks better than Chantal, even without the walker.


----------



## ricecake (Jun 25, 2019)

weaselhat said:


> This reminded me of Aldi's but I know it isn't.


I think it's No Frills.  They have yellow carts and you need to put in a quarter.  

I think it's kind of bottom of the barrel for Canadian grocery shopping.


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 25, 2019)

ricecake said:


> I think it's No Frills.  They have yellow carts and you need to put in a quarter.
> 
> I think it's kind of bottom of the barrel for Canadian grocery shopping.


No Frills is Loblaw's discount supermarket brand. As the name suggests, the stores are bare-bones in terms of product selection and customer service, and the prices reflect that. No surprise that Chantal would shop there.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Jun 25, 2019)

these sunglasses are amazingly tacky, i love this look


----------



## dismissfrogs (Jun 25, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> Don't forget that Chantal got her YT  on the 21st so she is spending it like she usually does. All on food.



And if she is abusing welfare, that pays out last week of the month too, doesn't it? (not familiar with QC, assume it's all the same)


----------



## Aldora (Jun 25, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> And if she is abusing welfare, that pays out last week of the month too, doesn't it? (not familiar with QC, assume it's all the same)


Chantal isnt on Welfare, she wishes she was.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jun 25, 2019)

I paused her groceries video and got the picture on the right. The one on the left is from July 2018.

Are we supposed to believe she is the same weight in both pictures? Don't get me wrong, she's was already pretty big as July of last year, but now she looks like the same person who got stung by a bee and got an allergic reaction. 

_369 elbees!_ Sure, Jan.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Jun 25, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> This poor walker won't make it past a day or two with our _369lbs_ gorl. Thankfully there is walkers up to 1000lbs on the market, so Chantal has room for more Arby's.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



It's nice that it costs $369 -- $1 for every lb.

Any place with No Name is all under the same umbrella. It's what tipped me off. I'm pretty sure there's one in every province.



Aldora said:


> Chantal isnt on Welfare, she wishes she was.



My bad, I just see people discussing if she is or not, so I wasn't 100% sure.


----------



## Aldora (Jun 25, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> My bad, I just see people discussing if she is or not, so I wasn't 100% sure.


No worries, I think a lot of it comes from Chantal talking about feeling disabled by her fatness and now wanting to get a bariatric walker, people think she is trying to get on welfare, but Canadian disability isnt the soft touch that Chantal thinks it is.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jun 25, 2019)

weaselhat said:


> She bought some stuff that would run up the bill. Individual cups of things like guac and ranch dressing are more expensive than buying a small containers and portioning it yourself.



I think that's the point. Chantal is not known for being able to portion. At all. especially dips and dressings. It took her quite a while to learn what two tablespoons is by actually measuring it and when compared to her 'eyeing' two tablespoons as a novice homecook, it was like 1/4 of the amount. Seems that her program, if she's following one, is focused on home eating and portion control more than what she's actually eating as a phased sort of treatment. Or she they remind her of the various Pizza Pizza dips she tends to wolf down.  The woman loves dips and poking her food like she's stirring it but just stabbing her food repeatedly with whatever utensil she has. 

If in time she can start to make her own food from scratch, even something simple like guac and can portion it out in the right containers, and even started to read nutritional labels and understand them? There might be hope. But we're still on basic "


----------



## Who Now (Jun 25, 2019)

I thought she takes her grandmother to the grocery store every week, so she must know how they work. Or maybe she just stays in the car


----------



## gurutopics (Jun 25, 2019)

I made an account here just to say I saw Chantal today in the flesh. We live in the same city. She usually shops around where I live, so I was not surprised when I saw her today. She looks EXACTLY the same as she does in her YT videos, and pics. Short and stubby. Carries all her weight in her belly and chin. She was going into the drugstore that I was at, while I was leaving. She was waddling in, had no makeup on, hair up in a bun and wearing  that white top she always wears with the black polka dots on it. She was on a mission for god knows what.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Jun 25, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> In the States, I can totally see why Chintel pronouncing "knorr" (norr) as ka-norr would make one's asshole pucker. In most other countries it is pronounced Ka-Norr. Sort of like spotting a tourist in NYC when they ask for "Hyou-ston" (Houston) instead of "How-ston".  It maybe the only thing Chantal got right in that whole video.



People pronounce it as Howston? Oh


----------



## thejackal (Jun 25, 2019)

Lies Unlimited said:


> Knorr is a German name; the K is NOT silent. However, in the spirit of spiting Chimptal, I will pronounce it "norr"



well the more you Ka-Know the better I say.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Jun 25, 2019)

New video:




Ooooof that thumbnail. She is looking rugged.


----------



## GremlinKween (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Aldora (Jun 25, 2019)

The medication won't work, Chantal wants to binge because she enjoys it.


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Jun 25, 2019)

She's not supposed to eat in the car now. RIP, noble binge tray. (Until next week, at least).


----------



## dismissfrogs (Jun 25, 2019)

gurutopics said:


> I made an account here just to say I saw Chantal today in the flesh. We live in the same city. She usually shops around where I live, so I was not surprised when I saw her today. She looks EXACTLY the same as she does in her YT videos, and pics. Short and stubby. Carries all her weight in her belly and chin. She was going into the drugstore that I was at, while I was leaving. She was waddling in, had no makeup on, hair up in a bun and wearing  that white top she always wears with the black polka dots on it. She was on a mission for god knows what.





RemoveKebab said:


> New video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She has a surprisingly quick turn around on videos. 

Also, for someone paranoid, she isn't that careful.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Jun 25, 2019)

Chantal said she told the doctor about the pizza boxes, but was that it? What about her career of being a gluttonous slob on YouTube? What about the after midnight livestreams that involve getting huge slushies and wrecking public bathrooms? What about shitting in her own car? No, of course she wouldn't share that kind of information, because she might get diagnosed with something that doesn't score easy "ableism" points. She probably wanted to get diagnosed with BED so she can remind everyone in her inevitable future filmed from the car fast food mukbang that she can't help it, she was _for real this time_ diagnosed with BED.


----------



## dookerbewitt (Jun 25, 2019)

Incredible, through the entire video I couldn't look away from that sneaky 3rd chin that just. Kinda gives you a wink whenever she lifts her head. Man it didn't even jiggle. It rests on her collar like a pendant when the rest of her face isn't swallowing it.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 25, 2019)

I’ve heard that heroin is great for weight loss. Maybe it’s something you should look into, Chantal.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 25, 2019)

So: no more eating in her room and no more eating in the car, plus a 15 minute walk daily.

I can guess that tomorrow's video will center on the walk.  Let's see how long she can keep doctor's orders, especially after being told "you are going to die"

The fact that she told him, "I don't really care if I die young. I cannot imagine a life without food" is not encouraging.  Memo to Chantal: assuming you heed the doctor's orders, you will not live a life without food.  You will live a life without gluttony.  Trust me, gluttony is a burden.  Food is nice.


----------



## Aldora (Jun 25, 2019)

LOL Chantal.

She will still eat in the car, she will still eat in her room, she will still binge on cheese and meat, and she will lie the whole time and say she isnt doing any of it.


----------



## gurutopics (Jun 25, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> She has a surprisingly quick turn around on videos.
> 
> Also, for someone paranoid, she isn't that careful.
> View attachment 815072



Her video makes sense now why I caught her in the drugstore. New prescription had her on a mission!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 25, 2019)

BTW I love that the clinic is situated in a way that forces hambeasts to basically do their equivalent of a marathon. Chantal was huffing and puffing like a steam engine. The doctor must be a fellow shitlord.


----------



## Aldora (Jun 25, 2019)

And when this latest attempt at pretending to get better fails miserably I predict the following will happen:

a) Chantal will appear red faced and disheveled and in quiet hushed tones, with shifty eyes completely avoiding the camera, she will say that she isn't doing well, she is going to take her weight loss journey off the channel because it is too personal, she will start a 30 day water fast or grape juice fast to reset her body and say that she honestly believes in the holistic healing power of nature

or

b) Chantal will be ANGRY! She will say that she is going back to Mukbangs because that is what her viewers want! And she doesnt care what people think and you know what?! If you dont like it, you can unsubscribe! And if you make videos about her, she will Strike you down!

or

c) all of the above.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 25, 2019)

gurutopics said:


> Her video makes sense now why I caught her in the drugstore. New prescription had her on a mission!


*IF *you are telling the truth, next time you need to get a picture or video of the beast out in the wild. Otherwise it is like a Yeti sighting. We need clear ungrainy footage of the Canadian Binge Monster in her habitat.


----------



## thejackal (Jun 25, 2019)

Ugh, Effexor, really?   That's one you pretty much take for life once you're on it as withdrawal is so bad.   I'm shocked she goes from "natural cures" to taking these powerful anti-psychotics that are massively over-prescribed.

Her doctor sounds like a real piece of work.  He saw her once and had her all figured out?  So much so that he just wrote a bunch of scripts for powerful meds.


----------



## gurutopics (Jun 25, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> *IF *you are telling the truth, next time you need to get a picture or video of the beast out in the wild. Otherwise it is like a Yeti sighting. We need clear ungrainy footage of the Canadian Binge Monster in her habitat.


LMAO! I posted a full description of what she was wearing on here, how her hair was up, no makeup. A couple hours later she posted a video on YT wearing the exact same outfit, hair was up and she was wearing no makeup. I know it could be considered a coincidence, but I saw her. With her waddle and all.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Jun 25, 2019)

thejackal said:


> Ugh, Effexor, really?   That's one you pretty much take for life once you're on it as withdrawal is so bad.   I'm shocked she goes from "natural cures" to taking these powerful anti-psychotics that are massively over-prescribed.
> 
> Her doctor sounds like a real piece of work.  He saw her once and had her all figured out?  So much so that he just wrote a bunch of scripts for powerful meds.











						Effexor Uses, Dosage & Side Effects - Drugs.com
					

Effexor (venlafaxine) is used to treat major depressive disorder, anxiety, and panic disorder. Includes Effexor side effects, interactions and indications.




					www.drugs.com
				






> To make sure Effexor is safe for you, tell your doctor if you have ever had:
> 
> bipolar disorder (manic depression);
> cirrhosis or other liver disease;
> ...





> Many drugs can interact with venlafaxine. Not all possible interactions are listed here. Tell your doctor about all your current medicines and any you start or stop using, especially:
> 
> any other antidepressant;
> cimetidine;
> ...



 Chantal lies -- to us, the doctor, both?


----------



## Aldora (Jun 25, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> Chantal lies -- to us, the doctor, both?


When has she ever been honest with anyone?


----------



## dismissfrogs (Jun 25, 2019)

Wait, she's on Vynase too?









						Vyvanse Uses, Dosage, Side Effects & Warnings - Drugs.com
					

Vyvanse (lisdexamfetamine) is used to treat attention deficit hyperactivity disorder (ADHD) and binge-eating disorder. Includes Vyvanse side effects, interactions and indications.




					www.drugs.com
				






> *Stimulants have caused stroke, heart attack, and sudden death in certain people.* Tell your doctor if you have:
> 
> heart problems or a congenital heart defect;
> high blood pressure; or
> ...



Depending on how reliably she takes these drugs + how long, shit could be fun for us.

edit: unless her dr literally kills her with this fucked cocktail.


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 25, 2019)

Vynase? Is her doctor re,tarded? She has blood clots in her lungs.


----------



## Pumba (Jun 25, 2019)

Her third chin is being absorbed by the second one, her head looks like it's about to hit the roof of the car, her stomach looks like it's resting against the wheel, she's so wide it looks like her arm is spilling over to the passenger seat, our gorl is out-growing her car as horrifying as that sounds.

I wonder if she honks the horn with her FUPA trying to squeeze in the car.


----------



## CH 815 (Jun 25, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> I’ve heard that heroin is great for weight loss. Maybe it’s something you should look into, Chantal.



It also makes you crave sugar, I imagine Chantal would just be one of those obese heroin addicts who loads up on smack AND snacks before her nightly escape from reality.

Vyvanse and Effexsor - we're in for a wild ride guys! Thanks Doc!

(Maybe he watches her and wanted to prescribe some powerful drugs that will make her even more entertaining?)


----------



## Blue Roses (Jun 25, 2019)

Vyvanse! Chantal on speed will be interesting. It'll turn her into even more of a raging, insomniac bitch than she already is. If that effexor dose isn't enough to balance out the vyvanse, the shrink will have to add a stronger sleep med, too. I guess we'll get to watch Chantal strung out on something other than greasy carbs.


----------



## CH 815 (Jun 25, 2019)

BhertMern said:


> Chantal said she told the doctor about the pizza boxes, but was that it? What about her career of being a gluttonous slob on YouTube? What about the after midnight livestreams that involve getting huge slushies and wrecking public bathrooms? What about shitting in her own car? No, of course she wouldn't share that kind of information, because she might get diagnosed with something that doesn't score easy "ableism" points. She probably wanted to get diagnosed with BED so she can remind everyone in her inevitable future filmed from the car fast food mukbang that she can't help it, she was _for real this time_ diagnosed with BED.



Chantal relaying this conversation she had with her doctor about confirming it was BED she was being treated for gave me Joy Sparkle vibes. I remember when Joy Sparkle said she went to her doctor and asked them to confirm she had fibromyalgia because people on The Internet didn't believe her. Once you're asking your doctor to validate your self-diagnoses to prove to The Internet that you're sick, maybe it's time to reprioritize some things.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 25, 2019)

Cuntal loves her doctor now because they are in the honeymoon phase of their relationship. Right now of course he is going to be all sunshine and sympathy. Wait until appointment number 5 when she has gained 20 lbs and has done nothing pro active except kvetch about how bad her life sucks. His patience will wear thin and he will ask her what she expects him to do for her if she cannot put any work into this at all. I doubt that these meds will have any appreciable effect. I'm surprised that Topamax wasn't used.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jun 25, 2019)

>Giving Vyvanse to a cow whose heart is already under immense strain

I see this ending well


----------



## DuckSucker (Jun 25, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> People pronounce is as Howston? Oh


I think theyre saying theres a difference between the city Houston and whatever it is in NYC that is pronounced How-ston. My city has a bunch of weird names for things that people dont always get right. Half of the time it's because it was pronounced wrong in the first place, and people just got snobby over whether or not you were a native by how you pronounced it, but whatever.

Her taking vyvanse though... Oh boy. She has no hobbies, nothing to do except eat and moderate her comments. She isnt going to go on walks.

If she eats within 30 minutes of taking it, she's gonna snack all day. She's already eating when saying she isnt necessarily hungry, so she has nothing else to focus on, she's going to drive around looking for shit to do and stopping at fast food joints because those are "errands".

Vyvanse is probably an effective weight loss drug IF you have a job and a routine and friends and other shit to do.

She's not gonna be cleaning her room feverishly, that's not how it works, vyvanse isnt actually meth or anything like that, it's a capsule designed to dissolve slowly and dispense doses over time so it's more like having a mug of coffee, the focus and energy that gives you, except instead of having 4-5 mugs over 8 hours, the drug just slowly administers. She isnt going to be going on walks and enjoying nature on vyvanse, she's going to be doubling down on binging netflix documentaries and shoveling popcorn into her mouth absentmindedly.

She should use coke if she's going to use drugs to get thin. Coke would probably have her cleaning her room and bathroom and looking for something to do.


----------



## Aldora (Jun 25, 2019)

DuckSucker said:


> Vyvanse is probably an effective weight loss drug IF you have a job and a routine and friends and other shit to do.


I guess it's a countdown until Chantal goes back to the Psyche Emergency and abuses the systems again.


----------



## Who Now (Jun 25, 2019)

I still don't believe she has BED. I think she knew what answers to give the doctor; the answers Google gave her on symptoms of BED. But she thinks it sounds so much better than just being a normal over eater. So what if there were ten pizza boxes?  They could have been stacking up in there for weeks or months? If she were a real BE, she would scour the kitchen and eat whatever was in there at the time, not put make up on and drive for an hour to get fast food

Also, in  my youtube feed they recommended a video from almost a year ago about Chantal getting heated over ALR calling out her lie about the homeless guy. Time sure fly's when Kiwis are having fun


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 25, 2019)

She almost got into two car accidents because she was dipping nuggets into sauce while driving...can you imagine a loved one hurt because this cow couldn’t wait to pull over to stuff her face?

She’s a terrible driver in general anyway. Because she’s so boring I often watch the other cars and traffic on the road as she drones on.  She is always going much slower than the traffic flow and cars constantly pass her. The vehicles behind her move over to go around. I’ve seen this in just about every long driving video. It’s usually passive aggressive behavior to drive slower than the flow of traffic, but Chantel is aggressive aggressive, so who knows? She drives as slow as she walks, slower than her granny. Maybe her fat is keeping her from reaching the accelerator. 

I hope that clot clinic doesn’t return her call and the idiot is on Effexor long enough to experience withdrawal when she stops. I was prescribed it for migraines, of all things, (Imitrex was expensive at this time and insurance made me try other stuff first) . When I realized it wasn’t working and stopped, it was horrible. Electric shock feeling every time I moved my head, dizziness, nerve pain.. I think I’d only been on for a month but I had to taper off much, much longer than that. Horrible drug. She deserves it. Although her nervous system is so fucked up maybe she wouldn’t notice. Shhhh, I said shhhhh..

So she hides and eats in “her” bedroom, even though Bibi is supposedly at work all the time?  Why? Does she really think that fools him? The car is more understandable.   I have news for that doctor-she’ll never stop eating in her bingemobile. She relayed this information to us while sipping on “coffee” which was probably really a liquid milkshake. (You don’t think Chantel just drinks black coffee, do you?)   If she abides by this rule, it will be the letter of the law but not the spirit. She’ll be having milkshakes, mochas with quadruple whipped cream, smoothies, any “beverage” that has 500 calories. “I’m not eating in my car, just was thirsty.”

Chantel can’t review that scale because it only goes up to 400 lbs. I think she’s closer to 450.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jun 25, 2019)

Lies Unlimited said:


> Knorr is a German name; the K is NOT silent. However, in the spirit of spiting Chimptal, I will pronounce it "norr"



LOL, fair enough.

As far as her new medications & doctor, in the end, nothing will work if you really don't want to stop stuffing your face.
Chantal lives for food. She has stated many times that certain foods are worth being fat for. That is probably the most honest she's ever been.
She has no life. Her family is sick of her, her two friends don't care enough to get involved & her roommate is more interested in his video games.
She has zero interests outside of food, no hobbies, no job, no skills, nothing.
They don't make pills to fix all of that.

But, she expects there to be a magic pill she can swallow to make her life interesting & her weight drop to 115 pounds in a week.
Chantal is crazy as it is, but Chantal on all these conflicting meds will be interesting to see.
Let the wild ride continue...

ETA: I had some time so forced myself to watch. The most telling part of the video was the psychologist asking if she binge eats or overeats.
Chantal does not have BED, but she just loves that term.
Chantal is a glutton who loves to eat & overeats -every single day.  Period.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Jun 25, 2019)

Gastric Ghoul said:


> Chantal relaying this conversation she had with her doctor about confirming it was BED she was being treated for gave me Joy Sparkle vibes.


It will truly be amazing if Chantal goes down the same road that Joy Sparkle did. JS disappeared for a while and came back looking like an overstuffed sausage. Chantal is already disturbingly huge. How much more weight will she put on before her body gives up? JS would go live and dump out her pills, showing us they were all real, and iirc some of those pills were in containers that had pen scribbled labels. Can you imagine Chantal dumping mystery pills out of a suspicious bottle during one of her late night fast food runs? At this point I'm wondering who will die first, 2x stroke survivor Jack Scalfani, or can't bag groceries without nearly having a stroke Chantal.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jun 25, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> In America (and Canada) Knorr is pronounced with the silent K.


Canada does pronounce the K in Knorr, in english and french. What I understand is the USA don't? Let's not forget you also still use the imperial system so nothing surprises me.

This said who cares, that cheap sauce mix is gonna rot in her rat-poop filled cupboard anyway.


Spoiler












						Chef Lindsay Porter Knorr Commercial
					

London Local Restaurant - Edmonton - www.lonon-local.ca




					www.youtube.com
				










Dutch Courage said:


> Let's see how long she can keep doctor's orders, especially after being told "you are going to die"
> 
> The fact that she told him, "I don't really care if I die young. I cannot imagine a life without food" is not encouraging.


Cysts, blood clots, C-PAP machine, and what else didn't scare her enough. This won't either.




gurutopics said:


> LMAO! I posted a full description of what she was wearing on here, how her hair was up, no makeup. A couple hours later she posted a video on YT wearing the exact same outfit, hair was up and she was wearing no makeup. I know it could be considered a coincidence, but I saw her. With her waddle and all.


While I do believe you saw her, it's still very predictable that she would be wearing the same shirt of the past 3 weeks, binge hair and smeared or no makeup. I mean, I'm a few hundred miles away and I'm sure I could have made more or less the same prediction.





ThisWillBeFun said:


> The most telling part of the video was the psychologist asking if she binge eats or overeats.
> Chantal does not have BED, but she just loves that term.
> Chantal is a glutton who loves to eat & overeats -every single day.  Period.



It's quite obvious that she overeats more than she binges. She just eats so much that it might be hard to tell the difference even for her. Plus, Chantal probably believes that if it's BED a pill will fix everything, aka once again having no intention to make any effort whatsoever and hoping the pounds will magically melt away.

Only, if she's simply a glutton (which I believe she is), we'll be in for a damn wild ride when she realizes all the meds the doctor prescribed her don't do shit. Summer is gonna be a hell of fun, my friends!

_If........ she doesn't die from a clot or heart attack before September._


----------



## CH 815 (Jun 25, 2019)

Who Now said:


> I still don't believe she has BED. I think she knew what answers to give the doctor; the answers Google gave her on symptoms of BED. But she thinks it sounds so much better than just being a normal over eater. So what if there were ten pizza boxes?  They could have been stacking up in there for weeks or months? If she were a real BE, she would scour the kitchen and eat whatever was in there at the time, not put make up on and drive for an hour to get fast food



Chantal is too caught up in labels and victimhood lately. It doesn't matter what she was diagnosed with or whether strangers on the Internet believe her. What matters is that she has eaten herself sick (bowling ball cysts on her ovaries, high blood pressure, prediabetes, clots in her lungs, cpap machine to breath at night and the inability to walk a few feet or bag groceries without nearly keeling over.)  Her body will never look "normal" but as for living a better life where she can sleep without a machine and bag a few groceries without breaking a sweat, she can do it if she just QUITS EATING SO MUCH. Keto, Vegan, Ghost Diet - whatever - just stop putting food in your mouth all day so you don't die.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Jun 25, 2019)

GremlinKween said:


> View attachment 815044



I was lurking when my SO saw this from behind me and went "Holy shit!!! Is that a HAND???"
It kind of surprised me since I guess I'm used to seeing Chantal's horrifying image. They've never seen her before so I guess it was quite a shock.
They were especially taken aback by the fact that she has a roll on both knuckles AND on top of her first knuckles all the way across her hand.

Deathfats are definitely sheltered when it comes to what people actually feel towards them because most people are polite enough to not say anything. It's like a reflex to not want to be near them. They are the image of death, it's instinctual for our brain to feel instantly repulsed by them because they honestly look diseased.

I guess fatphobia is real but they try to equate it to racism or baseless bigotry of some kind. People should be afraid of deathfats because if they become like Chantal it's literally a death sentence. It's hardly a baseless prejudice.


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Jun 25, 2019)

her doctor told her no eating in the car, or the bedroom. & that she is going to die. Also she needs to exercise.  haven’t read people advising that shit EVER in her comment sections before. (The doctor must be a “hater”). 

Also, why do these land whales treat getting a BED diagnosis like winning the lottery??  Is it because they think that when they’re on their death bed they can hand the ER worker a BED card & their heart attack will magically go away??  BED is still a condition that you & you alone have to over come, it’s not some Get Out of Jail Free card.


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Jun 25, 2019)

Big Al's Crusty Sty said:


> her doctor told her no eating in the car, or the bedroom. & that she is going to die. Also she needs to exercise.  haven’t read people advising that shit EVER in her comment sections before. (The doctor must be a “hater”).
> 
> Also, why do these land whales treat getting a BED diagnosis like winning the lottery??  Is it because they think that when they’re on their death bed they can hand the ER worker a BED card & their heart attack will magically go away??  BED is still a condition that you & you alone have to over come, it’s not some Get Out of Jail Free card.



Nah, they just think it excuses their gluttony so they can keep eating whatever and whenever they want. "I can't help it! I have BED!"


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (Jun 25, 2019)

DuckSucker said:


> I think theyre saying theres a difference between the city Houston and whatever it is in NYC that is pronounced How-ston. My city has a bunch of weird names for things that people dont always get right. Half of the time it's because it was pronounced wrong in the first place, and people just got snobby over whether or not you were a native by how you pronounced it, but whatever.
> 
> Her taking vyvanse though... Oh boy. She has no hobbies, nothing to do except eat and moderate her comments. She isnt going to go on walks.
> 
> ...



If she just slammed some meth and tweaked out really hard, it would be more effective. Taking notes with those trotters Chintal?


----------



## PerkChop (Jun 25, 2019)

Effexor, huh? Well we know she has issues with medical compliance... Things could get interesting if she takes it long enough that she experiences withdrawal when she inevitably abruptly stops taking it.  I could totally see her thinking she's dying and making another trip the emergency room.

July is looking like it's going to be another fun one!


----------



## roachrypt (Jun 25, 2019)

I love how these fatties treat BED as some kind of golden ticket. Like - it’s a mental illness with a list of symptoms, behaviors, ect... BED is a product of a list of behaviors and symptoms. They treat the diagnoses as if it excuses their eating. “I eat large amounts of food because I have binge eating disorder” and that’s where they stop. They love that. “I eat this way because of this nonsense named monster lurking in my head. Muh brain is just wired this way. It’s not my fault” but they are just.... so fucking stupid they can’t see that to combat BED they have to knock down the contributing factors that makes the umbrella of the illness that it’s housed in. 
“I sleep all day, wake up in the afternoon, I have no personality, depth, I’m insanely bored with literally no form of routine, responsibility or schedule in my life. More or less I’m a free range hog living in a pasture full of food with no business or hobbies to tend to so I eat” knocking down the plethora of reasons - like some I just listed - will unshackle you to this mental illness you so desperately want to be in wedlock with. Or at least lessen the symptoms.


----------



## nothingtoseehere (Jun 25, 2019)

Her breathlessness is terrible. She had to pause on the way into her appointment to catch her breath, and then when she started filming in the car she was panting for air as well. Watching the flab on her cheeks flapping as she moved around drinking her coffee was pretty horrifying.

She trotted out the line about being too scared to take the elevator - this time in the parking garage. She says she used the elevator inside the hospital even though she is claustrophobic.

She was also very stern with the naughty commenters at the end about ableism in terms of comments about her grocery shopping workout. I suspect she is probably exaggerating the immobility/back pain issue if she can choose to take the stairs.


----------



## Mr Foster (Jun 25, 2019)

nothingtoseehere said:


> Her breathlessness is terrible. She had to pause on the way into her appointment to catch her breath, and then when she started filming in the car she was panting for air as well. Watching the flab on her cheeks flapping as she moved around drinking her coffee was pretty horrifying.
> 
> She trotted out the line about being too scared to take the elevator - this time in the parking garage. She says she used the elevator inside the hospital even though she is claustrophobic.
> 
> ...



Chantal it's not abilism when you did this to yourself you fucking whale.

Jesus christ you're stupid.


----------



## Strine (Jun 25, 2019)

Get your black hats gorls because this shit where she pretends to be disabled is triggering me worse than her fictituous two-pound loss triggered her last week.

She consciously eats so much that she's impeded her own body. She willingly and needlessly eats for four, while a billion people starve, and she thinks dealing with the physical and social consequences that she deserves makes her a victim. What shameless, thoughtless human garbage she is.

Anyway it seems like Heifer Gabler's current narrative is that she has BED, which in Fatass Fantasy World means she's _medically unable_ not to drive her warped-axle jalopy to Arby's and eat half the menu as an entrée. Anybody cruel enough to propose that she's an adult with agency is an ableist!

It doesn't take much to deduce that this ludicrous Marxist garbage about how the consequences of your own choices make you a helpless victim comes from a certain fat bald soyboy who dicklessly clings on to Chantal like a remora to a whale.

He's filled her mind with tantalising SJW garbage, Grima Wormtongue style, and Chantal's winning combination of suffocating egoist conceit and pathological inability to take responsibility for her problems have meant she sank her teeth into this delusional, childish narrative like she does into a Beef 'n' Cheddar.

Meanwhile, amid her growing estrangement from reality, she's gaining five pounds a week and believing harder and harder that she has no obligation or even any ability to put down the fork. She's going to be bedbound in a couple of years at this rate. And maybe she deserves it.


----------



## roachrypt (Jun 26, 2019)

How come Chantal keeps saying this bullshit about "I never knew..... what I was doing..... was binge eating...." when she knows damn well that she has been on the internet for YEARS reading all about fasting, binging, ect... experimenting with all these different identities and trying to emulate this online community, and that online community. We all know that she has been aware of binge eating disorder for ages. Why does she keep pretending that she's having some kind of "awakening" it's just a lie.... She's already not being honest with her therapist or whatever. tsk tsk. She's going nowhere fast and she's getting seriously sick. I mean, lord she's on a c-pap machine. Like I know she's trying to work this narrative about this naive girl that didn't know she had a problem and has this grand awakening where she ends up happy in the end and it's this big inspirational story where everybody admires her for overcoming in the end. But really.... in reality...... how fucking stupid do you have to be to know that you are sleeping with a c-pap machine and downing entire pizzas in your closet that you can't have a passing thought that maybe.... just maybe.... something is off. Chantal has known and probably identified with binge eating disorder for years and been on this diet roller coaster WAY before youtube. Knowing about her binging issues is probably how she stumbled across "mukbangs" on youtube in the first place. Actually, while I'm thinking about it... how can she watch all those mukbangers and be invested in the mukbanging community and not once stumble across binge eating disorder and not think it related to her? I just feel like this thing where she "didn't know she had issues" is such a fucking lie. And it's so stupid to lie about these things to your healthcare team when your trying to get help. Be honest for fucks sake. lol. Otherwise what's the point?


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 26, 2019)

GremlinKween said:


> View attachment 815044


I know we like to take the piss but her hands are genuinely doing me a horror. They don’t look remotely human.

Also fer fucks sake no one cares how a cheese name is pronounced, everyone calm down.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Jun 26, 2019)

roachrypt said:


> I love how these fatties treat BED as some kind of golden ticket.


"How _dare _you judge me for quitting the  plant-based diet I arrogantly strutted around with like a badge of of honor! I have BED which means I literally have NO control over how much gravy I drink! It's an _ILLNESS_, you ableist shitlords!"


Strine said:


> She willingly and needlessly eats for four, while a billion people starve, and she thinks dealing with the physical and social consequences that she deserves makes her a victim.


These twats truly are the the most heinous examples of first world problems. People all over the world struggle to obtain basic medical care, feed their families and acquire clean, safe water to drink - meanwhile we have Chintal rushing to psych-emerg, overwrought because she stuffed an entire block of cheese down her piehole. And in the other corner we have Amberlynn pouring a bunch of small plastic water bottles into a large plastic water jug while moaning about her lack of mobility because of her inability to stop eating Reese's cups. 

This new tactic of shaming truth-telling  haydurs for being "ableist" might be the most ridiculous bit of nonsense from our Countess of Cuntiness yet, and that says a lot considering that she has already championed an Instagram diet guru who literally acquired his knowledge from _ghosts of the future._


----------



## dismissfrogs (Jun 26, 2019)

nothingtoseehere said:


> Her breathlessness is terrible. She had to pause on the way into her appointment to catch her breath, and then when she started filming in the car she was panting for air as well. Watching the flab on her cheeks flapping as she moved around drinking her coffee was pretty horrifying.
> 
> She trotted out the line about being too scared to take the elevator - this time in the parking garage. She says she used the elevator inside the hospital even though she is claustrophobic.



The hospital elevator probably has a high weight capacity, that's the only reason she's not scared to take it.


----------



## CH 815 (Jun 26, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> The hospital elevator probably has a high weight capacity, that's the only reason she's not scared to take it.


Her "fear" of elevators actually forces her to get some exercise, but I wonder how she gets up and down stairs? Does she take a breather every two steps? If only she lived in an upstairs apartment and was forced to walk up and down stairs to get her gravy smoothies she might weigh a few pounds less and have a few less clots on her lungs.


----------



## Unicorn Princess (Jun 26, 2019)

Ok so I’ll take my “disagree” ratings, but I don’t think Chantel is an especially horrible person, relatively speaking.

We’ve all known people with exceptionally unpleasant/debilitating combinations of personal issues. But usually, only family/friends know the details.

What’s unique about Chantel is that she films it all. Obviously that’s what makes her a lolcow, but it’s still incredible that anyone would willingly and continually suffer this level of personal exposure and public humiliation.

Can you imagine your most dysfunctional family member broadcasting all their shit on YouTube? Poor grandma.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 26, 2019)

Unicorn Princess said:


> Ok so I’ll take my “disagree” ratings, but I don’t think Chantel is an especially horrible person, relatively speaking.
> 
> Everyone has flaws, and we’ve all known people with exceptionally unpleasant/debilitating combinations of personal issues. But usually, only family/friends know the details.
> 
> ...


Relatively speaking, is she Ted Bundy? No. However, she is clearly a very toxic person with the emotional sapience of a 3 year old tempestuous toddler. She has called  or threatened to call CPS on someone who was at one point considered a friend for an online disagreement. Her children were never in danger it was simply revenge for being told off. She has fat shamed other larger YouTubers to feel some moral superiority even though she is obviously catching up to even the fattest shit shows very very fast. She destroys bathrooms, which might seem funny at first, except when you realize that she has no thought or consideration for the people who own said bathrooms or the owner/staff who have to clean up after her. Decent people don't do this and certainly do not delight in it. Left a comment on a suicide video of a man who was severely mentally ill saying, "Good Riddance". She also exploited Julie Terryberry's suicide. That backfired. Treats her sister like shit. And generally lies. I'm sure there is more, but suffice it to say, she is beyond flawed.


----------



## Pargon (Jun 26, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> Relatively speaking, is she Ted Bundy? No. However, she is clearly a very toxic person with the emotional sapience of a 3 year old tempestuous toddler. She has called  or threatened to call CPS on someone who was at one point considered a friend for an online disagreement. Her children were never in danger it was simply revenge for being told off. She has fat shamed other larger YouTubers to feel some moral superiority even though she is obviously catching up to even the fattest shit shows very very fast. She destroys bathrooms, which might seem funny at first, except when you realize that she has no thought or consideration for the people who own said bathrooms or the owner/staff who have to clean up after her. Decent people don't do this and certainly do not delight in it. Left a comment on a suicide video of a man who was severely mentally ill saying, "Good Riddance". She also exploited Julie Terryberry's suicide. That backfired. Treats her sister like shit. And generally lies. I'm sure there is more, but suffice it to say, she is beyond flawed.


She malingers and wastes the time of medical professionals. She live tweets when she's in waiting rooms about how horrible everyone is around her. She revels in her own disgusting habits and stories and then judges other people. She's a crybully.

And she won't fucking take care of her cats. I want to see her teeth pulled out of her head for that alone.


----------



## Mr Foster (Jun 26, 2019)

Unicorn Princess said:


> Ok so I’ll take my “disagree” ratings, but I don’t think Chantel is an especially horrible person, relatively speaking



Are you legitimately retarded?


----------



## Unicorn Princess (Jun 26, 2019)

Pargon said:


> She malingers and wastes the time of medical professionals. She live tweets when she's in waiting rooms about how horrible everyone is around her. She revels in her own disgusting habits and stories and then judges other people. She's a crybully.
> 
> And she won't fucking take care of her cats. I want to see her teeth pulled out of her head for that alone.



Agreed. My point is that in a world of shitty people, what sets her apart is that she shamelessly publicizes the shitty things she does. And keeps doing it, despite substantial backlash. But only because she wants to share her journey with others journeying on their journeys.


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 26, 2019)

She does it because she wants narcissistic supply and money.


----------



## Beluga (Jun 26, 2019)

So much for not wanting to become a weight loss channel, Chantal. Let's see how long this phase lasts. One week maybe? Three days?

Can you smell it, friends? That's the smell of a fresh batch of _LAHS _and bingings being hidden, followed by a chimpout. Oh happy day!

ETA: as always I've got the video archived but have problems uploading here. I'll try in a bit and see if I can post it here!


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 26, 2019)

Unicorn Princess said:


> Agreed. My point is that in a world of shitty people, what sets her apart is that she shamelessly publicizes the shitty things she does. And keeps doing it, despite substantial backlash. But only because she wants to share her journey with others journeying on their journeys.



She doesn't though.  She doesn't publicize _most_ of what she does, and tells the audience that all the time.  What she _does_ publicize is so full of lies and half truths and omissions that none of it is trustworthy.  Half of the horrible stuff about her (and the stuff people just told you about is only the tip of the iceberg) that we know is stuff she either inadvertently let slip by sheer dimwittedness or things we witnessed that she didn't realize she was exposing.  When she does something especially egregious, she usually tries to hide the evidence by deletion rampages.  If she can't hide it, she will lie about it or twist it all around to appear as if she is the victim.

There is a reason nobody on the planet, including her beloved Bibi, wants to have anything to do with her.  And the reason ain't blubber.  It is a toxic, selfish, me-first, nasty, dishonest personality.

There are lolcows here that are funny, but not especially mean or evil.  And then there are lolcows who are genuinely corrupt, rotten people.  Chantal easily fits into the latter category.

She doesn't want to "share" her journey, and makes that clear all the time too.  She is a complete misanthrope.  She wants to cultivate a superior image of being a heroic figure in order to receive unearned praise.  If she suddenly woke up as a skinny chick, she would be just as rotten to her audience of fans if not more so.

She is a real piece of work, that Chantal.  And she deserves to be called out for her shit.  She often_ is_ called out, but her response is always to delete the criticism. That's why this thread is so long.  It is the only place where we can discuss the truth.

And my post is making her sound a lot sweeter than she actually is, so I will end it here.


----------



## Strine (Jun 26, 2019)

Perhaps I'm saying only what has been said already, but even if you don't want to consider her a bad person, she is an outrageously deceitful and manic glutton who thinks it's everybody else's fault that she's a self-made fat loser trainwreck. She's so self-absorbed that she thinks her haydurs will forget about a video if she just deletes it and deletes questions about it; as has been said, this is the behaviour of a three-year-old. She's not morally reprehensible on the level of some others with threads on this site, but she's an absolute bitch who literally huffs her own farts.

Anyway, it's immaterial whether she's good or bad. This thread is not to arbitrate the morality of her actions, it's to document her ludicrous and entertaining behaviour for our own enjoyment.


----------



## Beluga (Jun 26, 2019)

Archive here! Yay! 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ZH 792 (Jun 26, 2019)

Unicorn Princess said:


> Agreed. My point is that in a world of shitty people, what sets her apart is that she shamelessly publicizes the shitty things she does. And keeps doing it, despite substantial backlash. But only because she wants to share her journey with others journeying on their journeys.



She isn't sharing a journey because she isn't on one.  The word journey implies an end to something. And all I see is an endless cycle with no conclusion. She exploits her life for money, views and head pats from the likes of Karate Joe and Co. And when the backlash gets too much, she starts with the angry excuses. And now she is throwing around the term ableism, which is kind of horrifying as it gives her another excuse why she shouldnt be participating or completing every day tasks.


----------



## Mr Foster (Jun 26, 2019)

Beluga said:


> Archive here! Yay!
> View attachment 816269



She had to take a "small sitting break" between parking and going into the appointment!
 

You ate yourself disabled Jabba, good work.

Eta: The way she talks about the appointment tells me she is not taking charge of this yet. The language she uses is that of someone who wants others to confirm that she's not in control of her gluttony. The line "I don't care if I die young" is said by someone who has not really though much about death and doesn't want to face the reality of what they are doing to themselves. It's exactly what drug addicts say when they are partying.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jun 26, 2019)

Unicorn Princess said:


> Ok so I’ll take my “disagree” ratings, but I don’t think Chantel is an especially horrible person, relatively speaking.
> 
> We’ve all known people with exceptionally unpleasant/debilitating combinations of personal issues. But usually, only family/friends know the details.
> 
> ...



I get what you mean, but Chantal isn't just exceptional / dysfunctional. 

She bullied her sister through her childhood... Chantal was around 17yo and perfectly knew what she was doing. 
She threatened to call CPS on someone by pure vengeance over something stupid. 
She won't prioritize the health of her senior cat over a Torrid haul. 
She uses (grandma) and abuses (her sister) and belittles (Peetz) people around her for her own benefit.

The list could go on and on but you get the point. She's stupid, cruel and vile.


----------



## roachrypt (Jun 26, 2019)

Lol I mostly just find it amusing how quickly she ran out to her car and by ran I mean hobbled as fast as she could with breaks included so she could vlog and tell us all about everything. She’s made multiple rants about how she isn’t sharing her weight loss anymore. How she isn’t going to be talking about that anymore. More or less telling us to fuck off when it came to anything to do with her involving weight loss. Only to then turn around just as quickly while literally still in the fucking hospital parking lot to ramble about the exact specific medications she were going to be taking, trying to give us exact quotes of what was said, ect...  that sweet sweet narcissism... just couldn’t help ya self could you Chantal? It’s even more funny when her “loyal followers” can’t even keep it straight. Karate joe banning people left and right to have Chantal tell him to stop. Haha. Well can you blame him. You’re constantly changing what is and isn’t acceptable. Your livestream moderation team probably scratching their heads on what is and isn’t allowed to be talked about this week.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 26, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> She wants to cultivate a superior image of being a heroic figure in order to receive unearned praise.


This one sentence sums up Cuntal perfectly. She just wants to be better than everyone else. Fat or thin, she'd have the same attitude. The fat just keeps her down a peg or two. 

As it has been pointed out many times, at any point Chantal could take charge of her life and fix what is wrong. Most of her behaviors people grow out of once they are on their own and have to adult. The weird girl with attitude in high school that you see at the 20th reunion and you don't recognize her because she has done a 180. She had to in order to fit in and survive college, work, and life. 

Chantal has NEVER had to adapt to the world around her, she expects the world to adapt to her. Casa Sarault functions that way it seems. Give Shrek what she wants so we get a moments peace. People love to say, "Poor Grandma", but grandma is just reaping the rewards of generations of bad parenting in that family. Including her own.  And now Chantal is pulling the same BS with her faux disability. The world needs to adapt to my shortcomings and failures. I don't care who I inconvenience or if I waste valuable resources that a person truly in need and with an actual disability relies on. I am the most valuable person on the planet.

The BED diagnonsense  is in the same vein. I'm special. I have an eating disorder. It's not my fault. I have a disease, so you can't be mean to me now. She won't do fuck all to help herself either. Everyone else needs to accommodate her. I dont think, as usual, that she has really thought this out. She wants to end up on pillow mountain like Big AL, but AL knows how to play the game and has the income to grease the palms of the entire Fag Shanty to put up with her.  Chantal can't even get Bibi to be seen on public with her.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 26, 2019)

Unicorn Princess said:


> Ok so I’ll take my “disagree” ratings, but I don’t think Chantel is an especially horrible person, relatively speaking.
> 
> We’ve all known people with exceptionally unpleasant/debilitating combinations of personal issues. But usually, only family/friends know the details.
> 
> ...


She has exactly one friend, Peetz, and every time she does a video with him, she finds ways to put him down and backhandedly insult him to the audience, just so he never gets his self-esteem up high enough to ditch her enormous arse for a friend who actually is kind to him.

Se once catfished a couple on tinder and after they took her out to a pub and gave her all their alcohol at home and a place to sleep, she sprayed diarrhea and vomit all over their bathroom, jumped in a cab and drove off, and said it was their fault for not having sex with her.


----------



## roachrypt (Jun 26, 2019)

Unicorn Princess said:


> Ok so I’ll take my “disagree” ratings, but I don’t think Chantel is an especially horrible person, relatively speaking.
> 
> We’ve all known people with exceptionally unpleasant/debilitating combinations of personal issues. But usually, only family/friends know the details.
> 
> ...




You.... do realize that Chantal is a  narcissistic bully who constantly manipulates and lies.... right? There are plenty of weight loss channels and morbidly obese women on YouTube who are universally beloved. If you can’t see why Chantal doesn’t fit into that category then you need to click page one and start reading. Because obviously you haven’t been reading the thread from start to finish.


----------



## Strawberry Pocky (Jun 26, 2019)

"Disorder" and "Disability" and "Ableism" are the worst possible words that Chantal's fat, piggly little brain could have possibly ever learned.
Peetz the floppy talking muppet should have stuck to trying to teach her about X-Men comics and superhero movies in his boring car rides instead of this ABC/Sing-a-Long social justice warrior babbling bullshit of self victimization and virtue signaling.


----------



## gurutopics (Jun 26, 2019)

Mr Foster said:


> She had to take a "small sitting break" between parking and going into the appointment!



She carries a huge load. I am surprised she is able to breath, and her neck fat does not suffocate her to death.


----------



## PatTraverse (Jun 26, 2019)

It does not matter what words or excuses Chantal uses to justify her extreme gluttony, she is eating herself to a point where just getting out of bed for one of her hundred daily visits to the bathroom will feel like the "intense workout" of bagging groceries.

And of course Chantal is not really afraid to die because she has such a simplistic view of life. She has no idea that her eventual death will not be peaceful but slow and painful.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Jun 26, 2019)

YouDontWantToKnow said:


> She isn't sharing a journey because she isn't on one.  The word journey implies an end to something.



I mean, she'll die soon enough (according to her own doctor, even). So I guess you can count that as an end.


----------



## Wyzzerd (Jun 26, 2019)

Could the death race between chantal and amber be much closer than expected?

I always figured amber would go first because of her much higher weight, but if the doctor is warning chantal that she will die we could be out 2 massive cows by the end of this year!


----------



## Strawberry Pocky (Jun 26, 2019)

Wyzzerd said:


> Could the death race between chantal and amber be much closer than expected?
> 
> I always figured amber would go first because of her much higher weight, but if the doctor is warning chantal that she will die we could be out 2 massive cows by the end of this year!



AL is winning (for now) in the weight category, but Cuntal has an edge when it comes to _diagnosed _medical issues like clots and Apnea and all the other bullshit she has completely brought upon herself through her willful hoggish gluttony.  So it truly could be any cow's race!

Tho, AL could just as possibly have as many, or more maladies as Floppy Blobby and just not know about it because of her famouse refusal to ever go see a fucking doctor lol


----------



## meepmapmop (Jun 26, 2019)

Wyzzerd said:


> Could the death race between chantal and amber be much closer than expected?
> 
> I always figured amber would go first because of her much higher weight, but if the doctor is warning chantal that she will die we could be out 2 massive cows by the end of this year!



The issue is that Chantal is older. Once you get into your thirties your body won't put up with as much bullshit as it could before.

Honestly, I think Chantal will die first but AL won't be that far behind. It's fucking sad, but after watching their never-ending excuse cycles and them hitting "rock bottom" over and over again but still never doing anything about it I'm not holding out hope for either of them.

Within the next week Chantal will go against doctor's orders cause she wants to lose the weight naturally... then go back to mukbangs... we've seen it all before.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 26, 2019)

Don't count the Thumb out yet. She is looking mighty rough, already has obesity related health issues, and drinks and drives while on prescription meds. Plus, Big AL could roll off of Pillow Mountain and crush her in her sleep. Chantal is a hypochondriac and hypersensitive when it comes to anything involving pain- one more reason I do not believe she has melon sized ovarian cysts. Al and Necky are more apt to dismiss symptoms like severe fatigue, breathlessness, nausea etc... and not realize they have organ failure until it's too late.


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Jun 26, 2019)

I think AL's tooth problem could be a serious issue for her pretty soon. She can't get it taken out, and she won't see anyone if it gets infected until it's agonisingly painful (because she's bedbound and her superpower is denial). 

And I agree, Chantal's hypochondriac tendency to rush to the ER might help her here. She's still physically capable of getting there, too.


----------



## Who Now (Jun 26, 2019)

Unicorn Princess said:


> Agreed. My point is that in a world of shitty people, what sets her apart is that she shamelessly publicizes the shitty things she does. And keeps doing it, despite substantial backlash. But only because she wants to share her journey with others journeying on their journeys.



She started out thinking she would be a rising youtube star with stories, make up and later mukbangs.  Narcissism and vanity. Once she realized people were wanting weight loss videos, she decided maybe more people would watch and buy into her bullshit if she went on a "weight los journey" like ALR.  After awhile she realized how much money, in addition to fame, she could make, she stepped up mukbangs AND weight loss videos. But it all backfired due to her shitty personality, lies and ego.  Now she is caught in a cage because she wants to make the coin and have the fame, and she is used to it. It would be horrible to give that up. but can't stand having people call her out and knows they will if she doesn't follow through on her diet stuff.  She can't just go back to mukbangs either because she will get more hate,  and more "reaction" videos making fun of her.  So her frustration is seeping out all over in rage


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jun 26, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> The BED diagnonsense is in the same vein. I'm special. I have an eating disorder. It's not my fault. I have a disease, so you can't be mean to me now. She won't do fuck all to help herself either. Everyone else needs to accommodate her.



When being diagnosed with a physical or mental illness, the average person will be shocked at first, perhaps mad or in denial, but will eventually jump into action. They will reach for help, take their medication or any other medical advice very seriously, sometimes do their own research to find an alternative medecine, make some change in their life, and mostly they *won't want pity or sympathy.* They'll fight the good fight trying to keep the best quality of life possible.

But Chantal? Not only her gluttony made her eat herself into disability, and her laziness prevented her to do something about it, but now we're witnessing someone who doesn't want to be held accountable for *what she did to herself*. We have to pity her. We have to feel sorry for her. We have to pretend like she's not enjoying the whole situation. The only thing she worked hard for was to get the BED diagnosis that would give her the free pass to justify her slothful life. She made it clear that she enjoys her self-inflicted disability _(does morbid obesity can count as such anyway?)_ so much that it's worth dying for. For Chantal, a BED diagnosis isn't a time to self-reflect on what she did to herself and try to turn her life around, but instead it's the perfect opportunity to keep living her lethargic life consisting of no work, no obligations, no responsibilities, basically no adulting while being backed by the medical community.

You can rate me Mad on the Internet for this one, but I'm absolutely furious to think that there is so many people out there stuck with random, incurable illnesses that they didn't ask for, and even if they work hard on the daily to have a semi-normal life they can't, because illnesses are cruel like that. And then there is fucking Chantal Marie Sarault.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 26, 2019)

Are we all even sure that she saw a weight loss doctor? We saw a medical building, but she could have been there for something else or nothing at all. I hate conspiracy theory bullshit, but Chantal lies. A week ago wasn't she already in treatment? But then she had her 1st appointment yesterday? We shall have to see how this develops and take note of the inaccuracies, hypocrisies, duplicities, misstatements, distortions and straight up WTFs.  Chantal doesn't just eat pork pies, she tells them also.


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Jun 26, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> You can rate me Mad on the Internet for this one, but I'm absolutely furious to think that there is so many people out there stuck with random, incurable illnesses that they didn't ask for, and even if they work hard on the daily to have a semi-normal life they can't, because illnesses are cruel like that. And then there is fucking Chantal Marie Sarault.


You would not enjoy the munchie threads. I agree with what you said but Chantal isn't actually that bad in this respect. She's not wasting tax payer money on countless tests and the first thing any doctor will tell her is diet and exercise. The only person she's going to hurt here is herself.


----------



## blazinbeefbigolbuns (Jun 26, 2019)

Chantal left food on her plate. 
*impatiently waits for ass pats*


----------



## PotatoSalad4711 (Jun 26, 2019)

Yay. Peetz adventure. Yay. (Said no one)


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Jun 26, 2019)

blazinbeefbigolbuns said:


> View attachment 816736
> 
> Chantal left food on her plate.
> *impatiently waits for ass pats*


Call me skeptical, but there ain't no box there to show she took a damn thing home. Assuming she did take that home, I highly expect she immediately ate it. Oh, I mean "Bibi" probably ate it. Sorry.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jun 26, 2019)

PotatoSalad4711 said:


> Yay. Peetz adventure. Yay. (Said no one)
> View attachment 816739


That gunt tho. Fuck get a shirt that covers that shit up. 
Notice she is trying the knee pop thing that Tess has going on. It doesn’t help Chimptal.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 26, 2019)

PotatoSalad4711 said:


> Yay. Peetz adventure. Yay. (Said no one)
> View attachment 816739



Awwww, did she have Grams tie her shoes for her? Three-ton toddler. She looks like absolutely shit, and more enormous than ever. Why would she take this picture or post it?

*MY GOD. Look at her reflection in the car window!*



YouDontWantToKnow said:


> The word journey implies an end to something.



The word journey also implies a start to something.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jun 26, 2019)

pinkbutterfly said:


> I think AL's tooth problem could be a serious issue for her pretty soon. She can't get it taken out, and she won't see anyone if it gets infected until it's agonisingly painful (because she's bedbound and her superpower is denial).
> 
> And I agree, Chantal's hypochondriac tendency to rush to the ER might help her here. She's still physically capable of getting there, too.


Amber is fooling around with an infection that just doesn't go away on its own. Trouble ahead for sure.

These comments for Chantal prove one thing -her viewers are blind. Really, tell me, what is beautiful about this woman?


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jun 26, 2019)

PotatoSalad4711 said:


> Yay. Peetz adventure. Yay. (Said no one)
> View attachment 816739



I see she switched the _holding-on-a-tree _pose to the _holding-on-a-car_ one. Gorl can't balance her gut anymore.


----------



## Lunatic Fringe (Jun 26, 2019)

PotatoSalad4711 said:


> Yay. Peetz adventure. Yay. (Said no one)
> View attachment 816739


I'm no photographer but that picture is taken from a really weird angle or has at least 1 filter. She's trying to lift her right heel to do...something. Make herself thinner? It just makes her right thigh look freakishly big, which it is. Doesn't mean the left one is any smaller.

The reflection of her upper arm in the car window is much more honest. Suet contained in skin.

Edit: Word fail


----------



## PatTraverse (Jun 26, 2019)

Chantal could not be bothered to press the wrinkly clothes that she clearly just grabbed from the floor. Imagine this slob coming in for a job interview or a date looking like that; instant failure.


----------



## Ellana (Jun 26, 2019)

Lunatic Fringe said:


> I'm no photographer but that picture is taken from a really weird angle or has at least 1 filter. She's trying to lift her right heel to do...something. Make herself thinner? It just makes her right thigh look freakishly big, which it is. Doesn't mean the left one is any smaller.
> 
> The reflection of her upper arm in the car window is much more honest. Suet contained in skin.
> 
> Edit: Word fail


There is definitely something off about that picture. Her waist doesn't look as wide and her torso looks unnaturally long. Normally she's proportioned like a beach ball with legs. Here she looks thin...ner with fat arms and a horrifying hanging fupa. 
It's almost as if the picture was taken from a high fat girl angle, but that's clearly not the case. 

@Dutch Courage is good at playing spot the photo manipulation!


----------



## Painted Pig (Jun 26, 2019)

PotatoSalad4711 said:


> Yay. Peetz adventure. Yay. (Said no one)
> View attachment 816739



making her poor grams take the picture. hasn't she suffered enough at the hands of this lard monster?


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 26, 2019)

Ellana said:


> There is definitely something off about that picture. Her waist doesn't look as wide and her torso looks unnaturally long. Normally she's proportioned like a beach ball with legs. Here she looks thin...ner with fat arms and a horrifying hanging fupa.
> It's almost as if the picture was taken from a high fat girl angle, but that's clearly not the case.
> 
> @Dutch Courage is good at playing spot the photo manipulation!



I've been looking at this one, and for once I am going to say it is probably legit.  Peetz is about 5 inches taller than her, and that might account for the angle (which indeed is distorting her proportions), and Wednesday is traditionally her day with Peetz.  I know she says she is with grams, but she probably met Peetz later.  Or, Grams is taller than her. I don't think any post-production work went into this.  But who knows?  It's still a fairly horrifying pic nonetheless.


----------



## weaselhat (Jun 26, 2019)

One day a coworker came out and asked a foreign doctor over the phone what was going on with this particular patient because we were getting odd results and he cooly responded, “patient weigh 550 pounds and so fat can’t breathe”.   This patient died a few days later. And that pretty much sums up all of these death fats futures including Chantal. Too fat, can’t breathe.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jun 26, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 817066
> making her poor grams take the picture. hasn't she suffered enough at the hands of this lard monster?


Chimptal definitely didn’t get her figure from Grams. 



Spoiler: Spoiler



she got it from Mr. Arby


----------



## Arcturus (Jun 26, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> The truly sad thing is not only the apparent depressed expression, but this was the time in her life in which many of her "lover stories" were about to occur, as she stated most of them happened from 16 to 19.   She was by this age already 'stealing' cooked hamburger patties instead of asking for them while at a friends house for dinner. At 16 she was with the French lover above her friends apartment who was about 40 - and seeing Chantal was born of a teen mom, he was older than her mom.  Also about the same time of the whole what she did for a Klondike story of flashing a mentally ill man who was known for being very non-responsive.   Oh, and I have to throw in there the one story of how she went to a friends house, ate french onion dip and potato chips, and then dutch ovened an entire room with her rank ass gas.
> 
> Twenty years later I'm pretty convinced much of the rage and anger she has was already there for a very, very, very, long time. Even if you watch her earlier videos, there's an underlying "Yea, I'm a bitch, get over it... watch me eat this fucking pizza, poppers and look at all this fucking dipping sauce I got... YUM! Oh, and like, comment and subscribe! TEE-HEE!!!! <<<farts>>>HA!!
> 
> I can't help but wonder if all the medical professionals (it's apparently a few teams) about her YouTube postings, videos, the content, and getting therapy be it a group session the cognitive behavioral or all of the above and try to figure out why she makes the decisions she does, it's just going to be her adding more shit and people to her cycle with added stress to 'trigger her'.  We saw that when she thought some normal aches/pains made her call her Thrombosis Doctor to see if she should go to the ER or not and the Doctor had to dumb it down to her that ER visits are for life threatening situations...



So she's basically Toot from Drawn Together.


----------



## Strine (Jun 26, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> And then there is fucking Chantal Marie Sarault.



Agree with every word of your post gorl, but I can't let Chantal successfully hoodwink people into thinking her middle name is that of a glamorous French queen. Chantal's middle name is Olive, because of course it's a fucking food.




ThisWillBeFun said:


> These comments for Chantal prove one thing -her viewers are blind. Really, tell me, what is beautiful about this woman?


Her admiring fans (besides feeders) are all dumpy frumpy middle-aged yentas who tell her she's gorgeous because they see her as a black mirror and dishonestly tell her what they wish people would tell them. Some unpulchritudinous people want to rewrite the iron law of beauty in their favour, but ladies, it's biological and it ain't changing. The day a young, attractive person makes a sincere approbation of her appearance is the day she reaches the peak of Everest.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 26, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> View attachment 817185



They probably demonetize binge eating disorder videos to stem a tide of misinformation coming from your fat mouth and those of your cohorts, Fatso.

"They monetize way worse" is not necessarily the best defense. Nor would it occur to her to upload non-monetized videos along with the monetized ones.  There goes a summer's worth of easy income she was counting on.

But haha, Clotso.  It is just one short step from demonetizing eating disorder videos to demonetizing mukbangs.  I would tread softly if I were you, but I don't see how a 400 pound person can...


----------



## CreedenceLeonoreGielgud (Jun 26, 2019)

Tryphaena said:


> So she's basically Toot from Drawn Together.



Chantal, like Toot, may be an abrasive,  caustic narcissist with delusions of adequacy,  and she may be a physically repellant, morbidly obese, binge-eating, sexually-vulgar garbage fire freak show that smacks of deep-fried desperation, but I think you're comparison is off-the-mark.

Toot isn't Canadian.


----------



## Wyzzerd (Jun 26, 2019)

I'm starting to wonder if those glasses are actually some kind of fun house distortion lenses. Then whenever she sees herself instead of a short, stubby, 450+ pound landwhale, it looks like a tall 250 pound fat woman. That way her brain gets a break from heavily distorting reality and can focus on important things, like the nearest fast food bargain.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jun 26, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> View attachment 817185



This weak lambaste about her not getting her videos of ED and Mental illness tells me her TY check was less than she expected and is a direct conflict with her for two years saying she will do what is right and willing to lose viewers and YT money if it's content that she feels is right.

So that was a lie.

Let's walk this through another level.   "but monetize mukbangs which is people binge-eating lol" shows how fucking stupid and goddamned clueless and perhaps intellectually challenged and alludes to Peetz suggesting that ableism when he contributed to that shit video, he put emphasis on emotional disability.  I did note I felt his statement was trying to protect Chantal for being too stupid to know how stupid she is, and this confirms it.

Mukbangers are not always people binge-eating. That's a HUGE misconception and this is why Chantal in 2017 was working to be part of a "youtube community" that the community never really asked for, but is more accurately people in the US, doing 'mukbangs' are usually eating large amounts of food or at best, presenting a lot of food in their videos.

Sure, some may be binge eaters and I would put in that category Gorl AL, throw in there HungryFatChick, Nickacado, Trisha Paytas. All at minimum being emotional eaters. But none of them going on YT claiming any sort of Eating Disorder or Mental Illness.

Then add in the other mukbangers... MukbangMamma, Kimee, Veronica Wang and there's some other pretty loopy but funny Asian chick with the pretty funny fiance... all regular weight.

The fact she can't ascertain that shows me she's intellectually challenged, has arrested development and is downright fucking so annoyingly stupid that she can't see that she's not like the others and think all the others are like her!?!

Let's take it a level deeper... Mukbangs started in Korea which were cooking online, live streamed and eating large amounts of food for social reason and turned into a thing.

I mean again, for FUCKS sake.. if we take into consideration the other genre of the likes of SimplySara, and Pink Fairy - they just do their thing on their channels and they have their following and no one gives them shit because they do what they do, and who are they are.

The other thing about all these other people Chantal is trying to lump into her genre and try to shame her lack of understanding of YouTube TOS yet again (as in she doesn't understand complex or legal aspects such as Fair Use) is that none of them... None of the aforementioned YouTube "Creators" or "influencer" have such a history of being such a fucking mess that yes, her videos should not be monetized because she's an inconsistent mess.

Yet take all of them together...NONE OF THEM talk about having and Eating Disorder or any percieved or diagnosed Mental Illness. Sure, meltdowns in the form of eating Durian in Thailand naked and ranting with a knife.  Perhaps rubbing a pizza on your face and once claiming to being a 'chicken nugget". Or maybe the occasional melt down, reaction video... but NONE OF THEM talk about having any sort of ED or Emotional and/or illness.

Projection is an amazing thing. No, Chantal, mukbangs are not people binge-eating. There are actual binge-eating videos and usually done in a recovery format and they are NOT mukbangs. Which again, shows you're too stupid as to how to understand the various genres on Youtube and those that have actual disorders and sharing on YouTube do so for their own reasons...and for free... not to profit of their illness.

Maybe that's your problem.. and goes back thinking of it. And yes Chantal, we know you watch. I think you're pissed off because people call you out on your bull shit so you get people like Karatejoe who can't even pass as having second grade grammar education, you delete comments, delete videos, disable the same all because you.... you just can't.

I'm going to embed this video only because it came up recently in my history, and it shows that if you need to ask "Am I the asshole?

YES. Yes Chantal, you might be the asshole.






I think this YouTube moment as to the demonetization will be a true indicator of her true character and if she's made emotional progress or not. Fuck what the doctors says and her cysts, apnea, pre-diabetic, etc may not get her to change, demonetization may.

Also to the previous comment:


Who Now said:


> She started out thinking she would be a rising youtube star with stories, make up and later mukbangs.  Narcissism and vanity. Once she realized people were wanting weight loss videos, she decided maybe more people would watch and buy into her bullshit if she went on a "weight los journey" like ALR.  After awhile she realized how much money, in addition to fame, she could make, she stepped up mukbangs AND weight loss videos. But it all backfired due to her shitty personality, lies and ego.  Now she is caught in a cage because she wants to make the coin and have the fame, and she is used to it. It would be horrible to give that up. but can't stand having people call her out and knows they will if she doesn't follow through on her diet stuff.  She can't just go back to mukbangs either because she will get more hate,  and more "reaction" videos making fun of her.  So her frustration is seeping out all over in rage



Chantal did not make her channel into a weight loss journey until about October/November 2017 in which she recieved the diagnosis that she had severe ovarian cysts that needed to be removed, and in in order to have the surgery she needed to lose weight.

Mind you she also tells us in that that time frame that the 2017 was actually not an initial situation but she had cysts removed previously and was in remission, but came up again.

She's just a fucking train wreck, and that's why I watch, archive and post.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 27, 2019)

PotatoSalad4711 said:


> Yay. Peetz adventure. Yay. (Said no one)
> View attachment 816739



I can’t believe she walks around with that fat apron obscenely banging against her legs. She needs about another foot of fabric on that shirt to hide that super gross fupa situation. 

Just because her gut hangs down to her knees doesn’t mean it shouldn’t be covered with a shirt. 

I always love to see her sporting that trashy ass, awful tattoo on hot days. (Though I guess when your as fat as Chantal all days are hot.)


----------



## Strine (Jun 27, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> View attachment 817185


Chantal self-diagnoses an eating disorder and mental illness, for attention, then gets demonetised for it. Poetry in motion. They didn't demonetise it because of the subject matter gorl, they probably demonetised it because you're bunging it on for asspats and nobody believed a word of it. Evidently, faking multiple disorders and then attempting to shame people who are incredulous of a pathologic liar doesn't go down well.

I can't wait for the upcoming "adventure" videos where we hear from LaSoya Jackson about which particular made-up SJW oppression categories this treatment falls into. Those two really belong together.


----------



## solidus (Jun 27, 2019)

I knew it was only a matter of time before she started mentioning “healthy mukbangs”
and storytime dinners.

She literally has no other content if she’s not willing to exercise and can’t/won’t talk about her issues.

She’s boring AF and knows it.


----------



## Mr Foster (Jun 27, 2019)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> I can’t believe she walks around with that fat apron obscenely banging against her legs. She needs about another foot of fabric on that shirt to hide that super gross fupa situation.
> 
> Just because her gut hangs down to her knees doesn’t mean it shouldn’t be covered with a shirt.




Dooooooes yourrrrrr fupa hang low?
Is your belly made of dough? 
Is your heart about to stop?
Are your bowels about to go?

Are you looking over your shoulder while eating burgers and chugging soda?

Does your fupa hang low?


----------



## Triggured (Jun 27, 2019)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> I can’t believe she walks around with that fat apron obscenely banging against her legs. She needs about another foot of fabric on that shirt to hide that super gross fupa situation.
> 
> Just because her gut hangs down to her knees doesn’t mean it shouldn’t be covered with a shirt.
> 
> I always love to see her sporting that trashy ass, awful tattoo on hot days. (Though I guess when your as fat as Chantal all days are hot.)



I'm sure it's been said before, but I legitimately cannot imagine the suffering that goes into living in a body like that. Not saying Chantal doesn't deserve it. She ate herself into being this way. But there's no way even existing is comfortable for her. One of the things former fatties report the most surprising about weight loss is how much freedom of movement they suddenly have. Chantal isn't even aware of the ways bodies can _move. _Let alone not hurt all the time. Eugh.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 27, 2019)

While it is very possible, and likely, that she would get demonetized for having certain buzzwords in her titles , I have to ask if this isn't just more deflection as always. She supposedly went to the weight loss doctor and yada yada yada where does she go from here? Now that she is "in treatment" it becomes put up or shut up. We all know that the odds point to her failure. She has been trying to exploit disability via obesity and eating disorders. It also failed. She didn't get the support she naively anticipated and the "haters" didn't go away. She decided to over share her journey and now her audience wants to see results. 
Mukbangs are a given at this point. Only now when she is inhaling 30 packets of some mayo based sauce, she can say "Muh eating disorder". Nothing has changed. It's the same cycle as always.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jun 27, 2019)

Wyzzerd said:


> I'm starting to wonder if those glasses are actually some kind of fun house distortion lenses. Then whenever she sees herself instead of a short, stubby, 450+ pound landwhale, it looks like a tall 250 pound fat woman. That way her brain gets a break from heavily distorting reality and can focus on important things, like the nearest fast food bargain.


The glasses always make me think of the episode of King of the Hill where Peggy gets suckered into doing foot fetish porn. There's a scene where Peggy tells Bobby something like "You may not have noticed because I wear bold eyeglasses to keep attention to my face, but your mother has exceptionally long and handsome feet". I can see Chintel putting on her clown glasses, thinking people will be so busy looking at those, they won't notice her pendulous gut, or the fact she's wheezing and sweating from walking 20 feet, or sitting in her car eating enough food for three people while talking to a camera.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 27, 2019)

Anyone remember where Jabba got those hideous sunglasses from? I'd like to see what they look like on a human-sized head. She and AL think giant sunglasses minimize their fat heads, but they don't even come close. I bet comparing those glasses on a normal woman's face would be eye-openeen as to how huge her head really is.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Jun 27, 2019)

But I thought when she did mukbangs they weren't binges?
She knows not all mukbangers are binge eaters because she used to use that defense for herself!
But now that she's waving her victim stick around and is pissy about being demonetized she suddenly changed her mind.
She has no spine whatsoever and never backs up what she says or believes either through action or at least staying consistent. Whatever will make her look better, she will go with.

Mukbang youtuber that just happens to be fat but people tell you that you're just bingeing on camera? Well not all mukbangers are binge eaters you fat shaming haters, how dare u.

Poor unfortunate soul plagued with Binge eating disorder and recently demonetized? Mukbangers are all bingers so why are they not demonetized too? This is so unfair! I cannot exploit my victimhood for YouTube coin????


----------



## Aldora (Jun 27, 2019)

If Chantal is having problems monetising her videos, she will return to Mukbangs sooner rather than later.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jun 27, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Anyone remember where Jabba got those hideous sunglasses from? I'd like to see what they look like on a human-sized head. She and AL think giant sunglasses minimize their fat heads, but they don't even come close. I bet comparing those glasses on a normal woman's face would be eye-openeen as to how huge her head really is.


They're knock offs of a Gucci design. She probably got them on Amazon.


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 27, 2019)

Does Chantel really think somebody at YouTube is watching her videos? Does she have no idea how many millions of videos are posted each day?

If she’s being demonetized, it’s because of tags she’s using. Even people with testicular and breast cancer get demonitized because of tags, as do people with eating disorders because Youtube doesn’t want to support thinspo or the opposite.  I’m sure there are many tags that trigger demonetization and it has nothing to do with the actual content. She’s just using them wrong. 

The only way anybody at YouTube watches her videos is if they are reported and she requests it. 

She’s as dumb as she is wide. 

Or, just as likely, she doesn’t want to talk about it anymore, so she’s lying. Again.


----------



## Triggured (Jun 27, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> Or, just as likely, she doesn’t want to talk about it anymore, so she’s lying. Again.



This was my immediate thought, actually. If she claims it's being demonetized, then no one can yell at her for not posting about that stuff. Just like no one can yell at her for eating like shit because she has BED. She has an excuse for everything.


----------



## Who Now (Jun 27, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> Or, just as likely, she doesn’t want to talk about it anymore, so she’s lying. Again.



I think this is what's happening too.  She could easily avoid using tags, titles and even speech that leaves out the trigger words that youtube doesn't like. She is good at talking about "You, youtuber" without naming the person. lol. Lots of youtubers now edit out or change their speech to avoid being demonitized. She is just lazy or lying. She just doesn't want to tell about her over eating or not following what the program says to do. If she has been following it for a few days, she is right on time for going off the rails.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 27, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> Does Chantel really think somebody at YouTube is watching her videos? Does she have no idea how many millions of videos are posted each day?
> 
> If she’s being demonetized, it’s because of tags she’s using. Even people with testicular and breast cancer get demonitized because of tags, as do people with eating disorders because Youtube doesn’t want to support thinspo or the opposite.  I’m sure there are many tags that trigger demonetization and it has nothing to do with the actual content. She’s just using them wrong.



LOL. These are the tags on her latest video:
binge eating disorder, Mental illness, Depression, Weightloss journey, Health vlog, Psychiatry (capitalization hers, of course).

These are the tags on her stupid ableism video:
Stop bullying on YouTube, Stop fat shaming.


----------



## roachrypt (Jun 27, 2019)

I find it hard to believe she is being demonetized for mental health stuff.... when there are entire channels (some of them even endorsed and recommended by youtube) that is entirely dedicated to mental health. I don't know that much about what youtube does and doesn't allow to be monetized but I'm confused why her channel would be demonetized and others that are solely dedicated to talking about eating disorders and stuff aren't.


----------



## fatfuck (Jun 27, 2019)

i thought our gorl said she doesn't care about youtube money?


----------



## Aldora (Jun 27, 2019)

Chantal is probably having her videos ad restricted due to the content but its better for her to say they are being demonetised completely.



fatfuck said:


> i thought our gorl said she doesn't care about youtube money?



Chantal lies as easily as she breathes.

Wait, no, she lies easier than she breathes.


----------



## Viridian (Jun 27, 2019)

I have a theory. Maybe her videos aren't being demonetized or ad restricted based on her tags. Maybe instead she had some videos demonetized due to other people mass reporting her videos following her abusing the YouTube copyright strike system against YouTube Underground.

A lot of comments on YTU's channel during that time were from people claiming they'd reported some of Chintal's vids in retaliation (like her mukbangs for promoting self-harming behavior). Shortly afterwards she withdrew her copyright strike and gave some vague bullshit excuse for doing so. I could buy that there's some automated system that demonetizes videos if they receive a certain threshold number of reports in certain categories, to try to cover YouTube's ass. Her video talking about her gluttony """"""binge eating disorder"""""" and calling people ableist came out around the same time frame, so it may have been the focus of a lot of those angry commentor's reports. Chintal could have seen her videos getting demonetized based on the reports and that's why she dropped the strike, to try to stop the financial hemorrhaging.

Note this is all total speculation on my part and I could be completely off-base, but it seems like a possibility.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jun 27, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Anyone remember where Jabba got those hideous sunglasses from? I'd like to see what they look like on a human-sized head. She and AL think giant sunglasses minimize their fat heads, but they don't even come close. I bet comparing those glasses on a normal woman's face would be eye-openeen as to how huge her head really is.



Here's a bunch of humans wearing those oversized sunglasses.

And because I think we've all seen enough whale pictures today, here's a doggy wearing sunglasses


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 27, 2019)

Aldora said:


> Chantal is probably having her videos ad restricted due to the content but its better for her to say they are being demonetised completely.



Can you (or anyone) explain the difference?


----------



## Aldora (Jun 27, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Can you (or anyone) explain the difference?


Demonetised means that there can’t be any ads, restricted means that you can have ads, but only certain ads such as non family friendly ads and they aren’t as profitable or popular because all the advertisers want to reach ad big an audience as possible.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jun 27, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> View attachment 817185





Triggured said:


> I'm sure it's been said before, but I legitimately cannot imagine the suffering that goes into living in a body like that. Not saying Chantal doesn't deserve it. She ate herself into being this way. But there's no way even existing is comfortable for her. One of the things former fatties report the most surprising about weight loss is how much freedom of movement they suddenly have. Chantal isn't even aware of the ways bodies can _move. _Let alone not hurt all the time. Eugh.



PL, but I have to drag a 20 pound bag of dog food because it's too heavy for me to pick up. Now strap 5 of those bags around me or anyone & try to walk. And that's only 100 extra pounds, not the extra 250+ she walks around with. This is why she's out of breath just sitting down.



Viridian said:


> I have a theory. Maybe her videos aren't being demonetized or ad restricted based on her tags. Maybe instead she had some videos demonetized due to other people mass reporting her videos following her abusing the YouTube copyright strike system against YouTube Underground.
> 
> A lot of comments on YTU's channel during that time were from people claiming they'd reported some of Chintal's vids in retaliation (like her mukbangs for promoting self-harming behavior). Shortly afterwards she withdrew her copyright strike and gave some vague bullshit excuse for doing so. I could buy that there's some automated system that demonetizes videos if they receive a certain threshold number of reports in certain categories, to try to cover YouTube's ass. Her video talking about her gluttony """"""binge eating disorder"""""" and calling people ableist came out around the same time frame, so it may have been the focus of a lot of those angry commentor's reports. Chintal could have seen her videos getting demonetized based on the reports and that's why she dropped the strike, to try to stop the financial hemorrhaging.
> 
> Note this is all total speculation on my part and I could be completely off-base, but it seems like a possibility.



I agree with this. This is the consequence of striking other channels -you get hit too. When she struck that Underground channel, I looked at some other reaction channels & most of the comments talked about reporting Chantal for bullying & self harm.
I guess it worked.
Arby's mukbang coming up.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jun 27, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> i thought our gorl said she doesn't care about youtube money?



As if we need another proof that Chantal doesn’t give a fuck about her situation and is doing everything just for the sake of the show (and YT money), this is it. If she was serious about BED, therapy and getting healthier, plus if she really wanted to help others and _be an inspiration,_ she would still put up videos about her _journey_ even if some of them would be demonitized.

But Chantal just want money and asspats. Making videos she can’t get cash from is simply too much efforts (even if most of her videos are just her sitting at her desk). 

So she won’t talk about it anymore. And we know Chantal is all talk and no action so basically, we can already predict she’s done with therapy. will blame it on YouTube, and will go back to mukbangs by next week.


----------



## ricecake (Jun 27, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> They're knock offs of a Gucci design. She probably got them on Amazon.


Yeah, I saw them on Amazon yesterday when searching for cheap sunglasses. They are like $12.


----------



## Ellana (Jun 27, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Anyone remember where Jabba got those hideous sunglasses from? I'd like to see what they look like on a human-sized head. She and AL think giant sunglasses minimize their fat heads, but they don't even come close. I bet comparing those glasses on a normal woman's face would be eye-openeen as to how huge her head really is.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Jun 27, 2019)

blazinbeefbigolbuns said:


> View attachment 816736
> 
> Chantal left food on her plate.
> *impatiently waits for ass pats*



Is it even portion control if you eat it in less than an hour?

If anyone should be wasting food by leaving take out left overs for the trash, it's this bitch.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 27, 2019)

Ellana said:


> View attachment 817781View attachment 817780View attachment 817787
> 
> View attachment 817777 View attachment 817788



Frankly, they look exceptional on anybody...


----------



## Pargon (Jun 27, 2019)

Strawberry Pocky said:


> Cuntal has an edge when it comes to _diagnosed _medical issues like clots and Apnea


If you actually believe she has blood clots I've got several bridges to sell you. And a dog. And cheap land in Szechuan province.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jun 27, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Frankly, they look exceptional on anybody...



Now we know exceptional sunglasses on an exceptional person don't cancel out one another.


----------



## Strine (Jun 27, 2019)

Pargon said:


> If you actually believe she has blood clots I've got several bridges to sell you. And a dog. And cheap land in Szechuan province.


The whole medical drama recently was so unreliability reported by Chantal that it can't really be proved that anything she said did or did not happen, because Chantal lies about important things just as much as frivolous ones. The only thing I recall being confident of is that she was wasting medical professionals' time and that she was stoned on painkillers in multiple videos. She got bored of the medical crisis arc when she started making shit up about eating disorder diagnoses, which is the arc we are currently in.


I think it's important to try to keep tabs on what's currently going on. Maybe it's just my brain, but I personally find it very difficult to follow whatever's currently happening and remember things, because every video is 99% lies, nothing ever changes, and when something does actually change she won't admit it. It also doesn't help that she picks up and drops ideas and plans every minute like a toddler with her toys. 

So, right now, the following plates are being spun:
-eating disorder she admitted wasn't actually diagnosed but forgot she admitted it and is now blaming for everything
-SJW jargon she picked up from Peetz
-YT demonetising her videos about mental health
-she just took lexapro for under a week, and is now on effexor because lexapro didn't fix all her problems for her in five days

Is there anything else? I almost feel like there needs to be a dynamic footer listing the current Chantal narratives.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jun 27, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> View attachment 817185


She deleted this in her community section just within the last hour or so. I did read some of the comments & a few of them mentioned her striking other channels & how people don't like that. And a lot more said that all her 'I want to help others' is just BS. She wants the money. She even replied back as her usual bitchy self with a 'do you pay my bills?'
I was going to copy some, but the post was gone before I had the chance.
So, you tube trouble, not so nice comments, a deleting spree & if the cycle is correct -stuffing her face in less than 24 hours.
June will end with a bang.
This is fun.


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (Jun 27, 2019)

Strine said:


> The whole medical drama recently was so unreliability reported by Chantal that it can't really be proved that anything she said did or did not happen, because Chantal lies about important things just as much as frivolous ones. The only thing I recall being confident of is that she was wasting medical professionals' time and that she was stoned on painkillers in multiple videos. She got bored of the medical crisis arc when she started making shit up about eating disorder diagnoses, which is the arc we are currently in.
> 
> 
> I think it's important to try to keep tabs on what's currently going on. Maybe it's just my brain, but I personally find it very difficult to follow whatever's currently happening and remember things, because every video is 99% lies, nothing ever changes, and when something does actually change she won't admit it. It also doesn't help that she picks up and drops ideas and plans every minute like a toddler with her toys.
> ...



Whatever medical drama she lied about, she will have these issues soon enough. No way she can keep outrunning the consequences of her actions.

Yes, she clearly was high on painkillers, I wonder if she got them legit or lied to get them.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 27, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> She deleted this in her community section just within the last hour or so. I did read some of the comments & a few of them mentioned her striking other channels & how people don't like that. And a lot more said that all her 'I want to help others' is just BS. She wants the money. She even replied back as her usual bitchy self with a 'do you pay my bills?'
> I was going to copy some, but the post was gone before I had the chance.
> So, you tube trouble, not so nice comments, a deleting spree & if the cycle is correct -stuffing her face in less than 24 hours.
> June will end with a bang.
> This is fun.


It's the same cycle it has always been. She just changed up a few of the details, dickriding Big AL and other FatTubers delusion of the day. Relevance is everything. She can't be stuck on clots and cysts when everyone else is trying to normalize scooty puffing 24/7. I'm still not sold that she even saw a doctor. No matter if she did, because it's not going to change anything. Chantal lies and as far as I know there isn't a pill to cure that.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Jun 27, 2019)

what would happen if chantal cycled irl for exercise as much as she does with the same rounds of stupid behaviour?


----------



## Strawberry Pocky (Jun 27, 2019)

Not that I don't believe that Chimptal lies with every laboured, wheezing breath, my friend - but at her massive, sloppy behemoth size it is downright impossible for her NOT to have her own personal symphony of medical maladies.  High blood pressure, cholesterol, clots, apnea, plaque, heart failure, prediabeetus, etc etc etc.  Sometimes there will be a seed of truth struggling to sprout in her overflowing manure stream of bullshit.  "Broken clock is right twice a day" and so and so.

But even if it WAS a lie....she still be sick as hell, fam.



Pargon said:


> If you actually believe she has blood clots I've got several bridges to sell you. And a dog. And cheap land in Szechuan province.


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 27, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> what would happen if chantal cycled irl for exercise as much as she does with the same rounds of stupid behaviour?



She's too fat for that. She'd destroy any bike at 400lbs but even if that wasn't an issue, she's too fat to keep her feet close together in order to petal. Unless it was some weird splayed recumbant bike she just couldn't do it.


----------



## ZH 792 (Jun 27, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> She deleted this in her community section just within the last hour or so. I did read some of the comments & a few of them mentioned her striking other channels & how people don't like that. And a lot more said that all her 'I want to help others' is just BS. She wants the money. She even replied back as her usual bitchy self with a 'do you pay my bills?'



Just like Chantal to alienate her audience further during a time where some of her videos are not being monetized.


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (Jun 27, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> She's too fat for that. She'd destroy any bike at 400lbs but even if that wasn't an issue, she's too fat to keep her feet close together in order to petal. Unless it was some weird splayed recumbant bike she just couldn't do it.



She could easily get a bicycle at 400 elbees. I just would not ever let her on an alu or carbon frame, she will fuck those up. Steel or alu, no double or triple butted, as that will not hold her probably. Transportbike, double tube, that can hold her. No ladies version, wonder how she would get on one. Requires a bit of flexibility and cannot have legs too short.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 27, 2019)

Francis Dollarhyde said:


> She could easily get a bicycle at 400 elbees. I just would not ever let her on an alu or carbon frame, she will fuck those up. Steel or alu, no double or triple butted, as that will not hold her probably. Transportbike, double tube, that can hold her. No ladies version, wonder how she would get on one. Requires a bit of flexibility and cannot have legs too short.
> View attachment 817983


That ass ain't fitting on a regular seat. I don't think she would be able pedal with the way her gunt hangs to her mid thighs or even balance properly.

edit to say - The only pedaling Chantal does is backpedaling


----------



## THOTto (Jun 27, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> what would happen if chantal cycled irl for exercise as much as she does with the same rounds of stupid behaviour?


Buddy, do I got the Thread for you.

Also how long until the other fatcows stop talking about their BEEENGE EATUN for fear of demonetization? Someone sent a cap of that post to Amber, I doubt it’ll stop some of them but I for one enjoy see them scramble to cover their asses.


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 27, 2019)

Gorl don't you remember, Amberlynn cured her binge eateeeen disorder. She didn't binge for 10 days in a row and now she's all better!


----------



## meepmapmop (Jun 27, 2019)

This bitch is such a hypocrite. (Not a news flash for any of you gorls but anyways...)

She makes it now sound like mukbangs are so bad and they get monitized. If they are so terrible Chantal, delete them from your channel! If you truly cared about spreading information about BED and mental illness,  you wouldn't want others to get ideas from your horrible behaviour right?

Oh wait, I forgot, you just want your YouTube feeder bucks so you can stuff your face in secret in your car.

I 100% agree that if she's getting butt hurt and deleting the community tab posts once again, a major binge and chimp out is imminent.

Damn June has been too good for us! What a way to start the summer!


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jun 27, 2019)

meepmapmop said:


> I 100% agree that if she's getting butt hurt and deleting the community tab posts once again, a major binge and chimp out is imminent.
> 
> Damn June has been too good for us! What a way to start the summer!



I keep picturing her in group or private counseling:

_Counselor: Chantal, so you had a binge session this week.  Tell us about that - what were you doing just prior to you ordering delivery from both Pizza Pizza and The Works and eating a large pizza, large poppers and... um... tater tots wrapped in bacon?

Chantal: I was on Youtube.. and I was reading the comments and I just..THE HATE... the negativity, you know? 

Counselor: No. No, I do not know... can you elaborate on these comments? 

Chantal: Well, I posted a video up, and these people, if I let them comment, they're full of hate. they say things like I'm a liar, and keep trying to tell me what to eat and, like honestly? I don't get it. So I get pissed off and I decide that fuck it, I'll eat what I want to eat.. so I'll delete and disable the comments because it's the only way for me to prevent the negativity... you know? 

Counselor: You... You... post videos up on YouTube, and the comments apparently bother you. YouTube is notorious for having low quality level comments, I'm surprised you expose yourself on such a platform.. Especially since it seems to be a trigger for you emotionally. What is the content of the videos...._​
I really generally don't believe people in treatment should be made fun of, but the whole concept of her situation is fucking hysterical.   I also watched an older video of hers that popped up in my recommended list - sure enough it was a story of "road rage" where Chantal got into it with a guy in a parking lot because she had to wedge her door fully open so she could 'squeeze' in and her door hit the door of the car/truck next to it, and how does she handle the situation of a guy upset about this moment?  Basically telling him to fuck off, basically because she feels people need to leave more space on driver side doors so that big people don't have to wedge in and out.   

Ahhh such a charmer - and I'm not really sure if it's road rage when the shit goes down in a parking lot.  These are the real questions that need to be asked.


----------



## fuxetudeto (Jun 27, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> what would happen if chantal cycled irl for exercise as much as she does with the same rounds of stupid behaviour?



She’d be 150lbs and still a raging cunt.

Edit: Just kidding, we all know she’d use bicycling as an excuse to go to Arby’s. Then she’d come back on YouTube and whine about how she isn’t losing weight. The cycle is inevitable.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Jun 27, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> I keep picturing her in group or private counseling:
> ​_Counselor: Chantal, so you had a binge session this week.  Tell us about that - what were you doing just prior to you ordering delivery from both Pizza Pizza and The Works and eating a large pizza, large poppers and... um... tater tots wrapped in bacon?_​​_Chantal: I was on Youtube.. and I was reading the comments and I just..THE HATE... the negativity, you know? _​​_Counselor: No. No, I do not know... can you elaborate on these comments? _​​_Chantal: Well, I posted a video up, and these people, if I let them comment, they're full of hate. they say things like I'm a liar, and keep trying to tell me what to eat and, like honestly? I don't get it. So I get pissed off and I decide that fuck it, I'll eat what I want to eat.. so I'll delete and disable the comments because it's the only way for me to prevent the negativity... you know? _​​_Counselor: You... You... post videos up on YouTube, and the comments apparently bother you. YouTube is notorious for having low quality level comments, I'm surprised you expose yourself on such a platform.. Especially since it seems to be a trigger for you emotionally. What is the content of the videos...._​
> I really generally don't believe people in treatment should be made fun of, but the whole concept of her situation is fucking hysterical.   I also watched an older video of hers that popped up in my recommended list - sure enough it was a story of "road rage" where Chantal got into it with a guy in a parking lot because she had to wedge her door fully open so she could 'squeeze' in and her door hit the door of the car/truck next to it, and how does she handle the situation of a guy upset about this moment?  Basically telling him to fuck off, basically because she feels people need to leave more space on driver side doors so that big people don't have to wedge in and out.
> 
> Ahhh such a charmer - and I'm not really sure if it's road rage when the shit goes down in a parking lot.  These are the real questions that need to be asked.


Bitch better be glad she was in Canada. I'd love for her to pull that shit here in the southern states of America. They still put shotguns in the cab of their trucks on fucking gun racks. 

Hmm, I do wonder how she would be if she lived in a place that wasn't quite so polite?


----------



## Guardsman42 (Jun 27, 2019)

I only recently got into following some Chantal crap because of a few KFers telling me to follow but this demonitazation ..yah alright pretend I can spell..

She might have been reported by people for the strike back, but she might also be honestly reported for shit tier content that clearly is offensive etc.

There's been an increasing crack down on alot of social media about questionable things, youtube might be reacting to people calling out her questionable ethics etc, misinformation, yadda yadda.

I'll go back to lurking now.


----------



## Pargon (Jun 27, 2019)

Guardsman42 said:


> There's been an increasing crack down on alot of social media about questionable things, youtube might be reacting to people calling out her questionable ethics etc, misinformation, yadda yadda.


Maybe Google is finally sick of YouTube being the world's largest laughingstock and they're trying to turn things arhahahahahahahahaha

Nah, this is just the next phase in their sterilization as they quest for more ad dollars. If you're the largest anything in the world you're an abject failure if you're not turning a massive profit.

ETA: that's assuming I believe Chantal about any aspect of her channel being demonitized, which I'm shaky on. As others have already said, if it did happen, a robot did it


----------



## cromit (Jun 27, 2019)

Chantal: Oh no, I’m getting demonetized! Could it be that my content is horrible, my viewer engagement doesn’t show that I deserve ads, and I’m an unoriginal creator? No, it’s the AdBux that must be wrong...


----------



## ImJustAbitSwollen (Jun 27, 2019)

PotatoSalad4711 said:


> Yay. Peetz adventure. Yay. (Said no one)
> View attachment 816739


look at the fucking gunt on her. Jesus fucking christ.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Jun 27, 2019)

I'm sorry, I'm still a couple of pages back, marveling at the medical geniuses that decided to prescribe Vyvanse for a woman so fat her heart will probably explode in the next five minutes and Effexor to a woman whose medical compliance is virtually non-existent.  

I have not experienced Effexor myself but I have a friend who has MDD and had sincerely tried other drugs over the years and they all failed to help him. His doctor, in an almost Hail Mary pass, prescribed Effexor and was reluctant to do it but hoped the benefits would outweigh the negatives. Effexor did not give him much measurable relief from depression, but coming off of it drove him to attempt suicide. Even a very slow, medically supervised ramp down made him so physically miserable that he had to take a health leave from his job.  He'd been on a full dose for a year or so, so perhaps Chantal's lack of medical compliance may work for her this time and she won't stay on the drug long enough to experience a miserable withdrawal.  But for the life of me I cannot imagine the thought process that decided putting a woman who won't even get her cysts removed from her ovaries, who lacks basic self control with food and often goes on and off various medications, who has a history of trashing "Western" medicine in favor of woo on Effexor was a good idea.  She has only tried maybe two antidepressants.  Going to Effexor makes no sense.  None.  

I wonder if her body can endure the withdrawal process.  I wonder if the sheer stress would make her finally have the coronary that is her birthright.

Sorry, so flabbergasted.  I hope she's making this up.  I hope she's just badly researching information in an attempt to get people off her back and look like she's trying to improve.


----------



## wheelpower (Jun 27, 2019)

New vid


----------



## Viridian (Jun 27, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> New vid



Hah, that whole "Mukbangs are terrible, why does YouTube let them be monetized?!" self-righteous soapbox didn't even last 24 hours.

Comments are being currently curated, nothing but positivity allowed. Also, fuck you Joe.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 27, 2019)

Chantal, you ate yourself into a walker at 35 years old.

I hope AL is laughing her ass off right now. Karma is beautiful.


----------



## THOTto (Jun 27, 2019)

Effexor and vyvanse also Interact and they’re actually dangerous. Ssri’s with Coumadin (warfrain) have an increased risk of gi bleeding. Vyvanse interacts with it as well. It needs to be monitored regularly and starting and stopping use is dangerous. 

The good news is I don’t believe she ever took her Coumadin since she never bruised up, I’ve seen what blood thinners do in person and just brushing against skin can cause a bruise, with how her steering wheel is pushed against her gunt her entire torso would be black in that picture of it hanging out.

Either Chantal is lying to her audience, lying to the ED clinic or the doctor is a quack. Considering her weight and the heart risks on these only a moron would put them together, so it’s probably Chantal.

ETA- check out the hooves in her selfie


----------



## IB 262 (Jun 27, 2019)

Ovarian cysts cause the blood clots? I am no doctor but from what I have seen blood clots are a sign of ovarian cancer.  She makes up so many lies that it makes reality seem much worse than she had intended. So did she mean for that to sound like her weight didn't cause the clots or that the clots are no big deal once she gets rid of the cysts?  She just doesn't want to blame any of her conditions on her weight.


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Jun 27, 2019)

Hey Chantal I thought you said sausage caused cancer. Didn’t you stop doing a diet your doctor gave you because he had the nerve to suggest a turkey sausage for a snack option??


----------



## thejackal (Jun 27, 2019)

Big Al's Crusty Sty said:


> Hey Chantal I thought you said sausage caused cancer. Didn’t you stop doing a diet your doctor gave you because he had the nerve to suggest a turkey sausage for a snack option??



her "healthy" mukbang is a plate of mayo filled potato salad, sodium filled pickles and a nitrate stuffed processed sausage.  Maybe she wants colon cancer so she can really launch her spoonie "journey".

Chantal on 6/27/19: "_I could probably walk miles if I had a portable seat with me_".

Do they have those on Everest?  Asking for a friend.


----------



## ImJustAbitSwollen (Jun 27, 2019)

she is so fucking gross man. like how does she have supporters? it blows my fucking mind.


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (Jun 27, 2019)

ImJustAbitSwollen said:


> she is so fucking gross man. like how does she have supporters? it blows my fucking mind.



No matter how dumb, simple or clueless someone is, there is always someone that will outshine them. In case of Chantal, just look at her fans and orbiters.


----------



## THOTto (Jun 27, 2019)

ImJustAbitSwollen said:


> she is so fucking gross man. like how does she have supporters? it blows my fucking mind.


Other hambeasts, feeders/gross fetishists, trolls and people with eating disorders using her for reverse thinspo. Pretty much fuckers who enjoy watching her die and want to feel superior. I’m sure there’s some that are genuine but those are the vast majority.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 27, 2019)

CreedenceLeonoreGielgud said:


> Chantal, like Toot, may be an abrasive,  caustic narcissist with delusions of adequacy,  and she may be a physically repellant, morbidly obese, binge-eating, sexually-vulgar garbage fire freak show that smacks of deep-fried desperation, but I think you're comparison is off-the-mark.
> 
> Toot isn't Canadian.


Toot got pity sex from Xander. She “bagged a one-chin” as her rivals at fat camp declared.

So she’s winning this contest.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 27, 2019)

Blotto said:


> Effexor and vyvanse also Interact and they’re actually dangerous. Ssri’s with Coumadin (warfrain) have an increased risk of gi bleeding. Vyvanse interacts with it as well. It needs to be monitored regularly and starting and stopping use is dangerous as well.
> 
> The good news is I don’t believe she ever took her Coumadin since she never bruised up, I’ve seen what blood thinners do in person and just brushing against skin can cause a bruise, with how her steering wheel is pushed against her gunt her entire torso would be black in that picture of it hanging out.
> 
> ...


This is exactly why I'm skeptical that she actually saw a weight loss doctor, had blood clots, or has ginormous borderline ovarian cysts. She reads and lurks on other people's channels or social media and creates a narrative. She is exceptional and thinks what she is saying makes perfect sense or even whatever other people are spewing (especially other deathfats) makes sense. She conveniently forgets that there are people out there with 1st hand knowledge or have careers in medicine that spot bullshit from a mile away. Her self reported medical travails have too many what the fuck elements. It isn't a coincidence and I doubt that every doctor in Canada that Cuntal has seen is a quack. 
I havent watched her latest abortion, but judging by the title the next video will either be another mukbang (they seem to come in 3s like death) followed by an ER visit for "muh cysts" . The cycle will never change because the lying will never stop.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 27, 2019)

We really might be -dare I say it?- entering into a whole new era now.

So, she's on a cornucopia of drugs, she now uses a walker, she still has clots but she seems relieved to think they are only caused by her gargantuan cysts, she's oversleeping, she's back to junk food mukbangs...

At no point does she suggest that her fucking gluttony could be responsible for any of this.  She is fucking doomed, unless there is a last-minute epiphany.  And she is not very good at having epiphanies; she just clumsily fakes them.

And through it all, all she thinks of is eating, eating, eating.

Nice job, Clotso.  Bedbound saga coming soon.  She ain't gonna be walking "miles" with her walker (can the seat even hold 400 pounds? I have visions of her sitting her fat ass down and the whole thing collapsing, dumping her into the gutter) after a hysterectomy.  Not for a very long time.

Look around you, Sunshine, and drink it all in.  The life you have known until now is ending.  From here on out it will be hospitals, doctors, drugs, walkers, and operations.  At least you have your precious food to comfort you.

I'm trying to muster a little sympathy, as humans do, but the well is dry.  All there is is dust.


----------



## nothingtoseehere (Jun 27, 2019)

She's on a journey to wellness.   

It was supposed to be an adventure with Peetz - travelling to Perth - but basically she had her gynaecologist/oncologist appointment due today

She described her cysts again, amongst a whole bunch of sausage butchery, that she has two bilateral 17cm ovarian cysts that are borderline malignant so they need to be removed.

*beauty bite*

Appointment was at 10.30, then this afternoon get Peetz, vlog etc. However, she was in such a deep sleep she said Bibi comes to kiss her when he gets home, but she doesn't remember doing that. Se woke by chance at 9.30, she says she wouldn't have been able to drive there in time? But she rang, and the receptionist said she should just turn up anyway, and they were still behind. She reminds us she used to work in admin at a hospital.

So basically she saw the doctor and the nurse. The doctor is careful about your feelings, and say that someone has extra adipose tissue, rather than calling them a hambeast to their face. With the clots and sleep apnoea, she is still confident the operation can be done safely. Apparently the doctor wanted to see her because when Chantal divulged the lung blood clot issue, she believes the cause is the enormous ovarian cysts that are pressing against blood vessels in the groin, which will restrict blood flow and make her higher risk for clots. So the cysts are impeding her health even more.

Apparently she was in denial about her cysts for a long time. 

So she's going to get the surgery, after talking to the thrombosis doctor about her medication. She's having a CT scan which will show more than an ultrasound. She will have a follow up appointment to sign papers and go ahead. They will have to do an up and down open incision, they can't do a laparoscopic operation because of the size of the cysts, about a 6 week recovery time.

For her daily walks, she is going to get a bariatric rollator with a seat to try because her back is really bad right now. It gives her anxiety to go to places that she won't have somewhere to sit, it might just be too much. She can walk miles if she has a portable seat with her. Her chin flab is flapping while she muses about her future mobility aid.

SHe tells us she prefers Perrier waters to Bubly, actually she prefers straight water. The sausages are higher in calorie than she realised - 280 - so she's only having one.

The rollator is not about going on a diet and losing weight, its about basically an eating disorder. Once that's more under control, the weight loss will come (oops, those trigger words). Its the department of psychiatry that's dealing with this, NOT CHANTAL OK. 

Then to top it off, her car has an issue again. Kia charged $140 to look at it, and the guy was rude. They're ordering parts for it to be fixed in July, but she has to limit her driving, an hour each way to Perth is not recommended. She can't go pick berries with her Mom tomorrow either. She can't do any of the videos she had planned.

She gets self conscious about her content. Her channel has different groups. Some people like the story time and muckbangs, and some people like her weight loss journey. What about the people who like train wrecks??  She's trying to find a way for it to coexist. She understands she was wrong to talk about her issues with weight and unhealthy muckbangs. Apparently she thinks its OK to eat responsibly and do story time.

She's NOT EATING FAST FOOD ANY MORE and she's NOT EATING IN THE CAR. Not eating in her room, not eat in front of the TV, so she eats here and its BORING, she talks to us instead. 

Noted that she still has the claw-like fake nails, despite saying they were coming off on Wednesday.


----------



## Strine (Jun 27, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> We really might be -dare I say it?- entering into a whole new era now.
> 
> So, she's on a cornucopia of drugs, she now uses a walker, she still has clots but she seems relieved to think they are only caused by her gargantuan cysts, she's oversleeping, she's back to junk food mukbangs...
> 
> ...


I think, as you posited once, that this can be traced back to the still-mysterious events of last October. Something happened that shattered her deranged and frail psyche, something to do with Bibi, and she careened into a crevasse of solipsistic gluttony. This is where her family should step in (Bibi doesn't like her so he's not good for much) but they allowed her to get to this point, so who knows.

As for pity; Chantal is a wretched tragedy, certainly, but she is the author of her own misery, and pity should go to those who cannot help themselves. The day she makes a sincere effort to lose weight, is honest with her viewers, and stops treating her online presence as the world's least flattering vanity project is the day she will elicit pity (and also the only way she could make the boolies eat humble pie [Bibi ate most of it!]). We all want this to happen, since despite Chantal's infantile and melodramatic perception of her detractors, none of us want her dead. But let's be real: fatties much less crazy and selfish than Chantal have lost the battle with food. Chantal fixing her 30-carriage-cargo-train-trainwreck life necessarily involves her accepting culpability for her choices, and I don't like the odds of that happening. She's so frivolous and idiotic with medication that she might even kill herself that way before her fupa does her in. Worryingly, the tone of her videos is still light and conversational, when any person of sound mind would be deeply distressed, barely eating, and probably not vlogging at all. Ominous.


----------



## irishAzoth (Jun 27, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> We really might be -dare I say it?- entering into a whole new era now.


I thought we were heading towards keto era 
instead we got clot era....hopefully this will be enjoyable


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 27, 2019)

nothingtoseehere said:


> she has two bilateral 17cm ovarian cysts that are borderline malignant so they need to be removed


Ok this might be petty, but she posted this not too long ago. At the time many of us though this report was bogus due to the terminology and lack of info- such as "16 x 10 on one side "(which side?). Her alleged cysts were 16cm. A minor detail, but it is Chantal and she lies.

_*If  *_this is accurate and truthful, she hasn't even been formally diagnosed with serous borderline tumors. There were assumptions given based on her (alleged) prior history and echogenicity of the masses. Other tumors such as mature teratomas also exhibit the same way. Lastly this report makes no mention of a full hysterectomy. Rather the removal of unsalvageable ovaries. Most of the time, a non diseased uterus is not removed in a fertile patient. Usually a laparotomy for a cystectomy or even a hysterectomy is done with a suprapubic incision (like for a C-section). Trying to suture a person of Chantal's size from a lower midline incision would be very difficult. and would lengthen her recovery time. Given her history of clots and her mobility issues. It would be a recipe for disaster and hernias.

Edit to clarify- "fertile" patient to patient of childbearing age


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 27, 2019)

The way she continues to casually eat while discussing her life-threatening medical issues and the fact she must now use a geriatric walker at her age...and then stops for “BEAUTY BITE!!!!” at the imaginary audience. It’s kind of chilling.

She really thinks life will go on this way forever, eating and eating with nothing bad happening? Or is she in the delusional calm she always enters at the beginning of a fad diet or fast? Now that she’s seeing a doctor, everything is fine, everything is fixed, there will be no heavy work and excruciating willpower tests in the future because she’s already imagined the end-goal and enjoyed the dopamine hit from it. She always enters these new phases believing that just deciding to do it is the hard part and the day-to-day test of will throughout will be easy.

She’ll hit the same wall she always does, when she’s forced to put in real effort. She’ll quit, declare her medical problems “nobody’s business”, go back to pizza mukbangs and say she doesn’t care if she dies young because eating an entire pizza at once, instead of just two normal slices, is worth dying for.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 27, 2019)

Meanwhile, here's a little side drama:







YouTube Underground, like all the other reaction channels, has been getting a little full of herself lately, what with all the trolling plans she hatches with her followers.  Far be it from me to defend Chantal, but this stuff _is_ kinda childish.


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Jun 27, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Meanwhile, here's a little side drama:
> 
> View attachment 818491View attachment 818493
> 
> YouTube Underground, like all the other reaction channels, has been getting a little full of herself lately, what with all the trolling plans she hatches with her followers.  Far be it from me to defend Chantal, but this stuff _is_ kinda childish.


I've never bothered to look at her channel before because, from what I see here on the farms, she's clearly a dipshit. I, uh, wasn't expecting her to also be fat and arguably even uglier than our Foodie Booty. Hilarious.


----------



## headlikeafckngorange (Jun 27, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Meanwhile, here's a little side drama:
> 
> View attachment 818491View attachment 818493
> 
> YouTube Underground, like all the other reaction channels, has been getting a little full of herself lately, what with all the trolling plans she hatches with her followers.  Far be it from me to defend Chantal, but this stuff _is_ kinda childish.


Does she actually think she’s 8 year old Eric Cartman? Doing that annoying impression constantly with her fat face just sitting in the corner of the video between mouthing off. I don’t know how people watch her.


----------



## AngelBitch (Jun 27, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> New vid


so let's see. at 14:30 ish, she says she's only having one sausage so this meal fits into her daily calories. 280 plus maybe 400 for the potato salad plus about 120 for the pickles, she's got a mere 800 calorie meal there. earlier she says she hasn't eaten anything today, she got up at 9:30 and it's now 8 hours later,  so it's about 5:30, dinnertime.

if you didn't eat anything before this, chantal, and this is your dinner, why are you concerned about calories? you should have minimum 1600 to play with, you could have had three of those sausages and stayed within your calories. IF you actually didn't eat anything else. 

chantal lies.


----------



## CH 815 (Jun 27, 2019)

AngelBitch said:


> so let's see. at 14:30 ish, she says she's only having one sausage so this meal fits into her daily calories. 280 plus maybe 400 for the potato salad plus about 120 for the pickles, she's got a mere 800 calorie meal there. earlier she says she hasn't eaten anything today, she got up at 9:30 and it's now 8 hours later,  so it's about 5:30, dinnertime.
> 
> if you didn't eat anything before this, chantal, and this is your dinner, why are you concerned about calories? you should have minimum 1600 to play with, you could have had three of those sausages and stayed within your calories. IF you actually didn't eat anything else.
> 
> chantal lies.


pickles are 5-10 cals max. Just sayin. They are just cucumber, salt, and vinegar.


----------



## Strine (Jun 27, 2019)

AbraCadaver said:


> She really thinks life will go on this way forever, eating and eating with nothing bad happening?


Well, she's done nothing but stuff her face and ignore reality her entire life. It's what made her the melon-shaped social pariah she is. I worry nothing will snap her out of it at this stage, if this hasn't.


It looks like Youtube Underground is yet another example of Nietzsche's dictum that he who fights with monsters must beware that he does not become one himself. Nobody is more vocal and vitriolic with their hatred of fat lolcow numpties than other fat lolcow numpties, and they longer they do it for, the more they resemble the target of their ire.


----------



## Mr Foster (Jun 27, 2019)

Imagine eating yourself into such a state at 35 that you need a fucking walker, have breathing problems and other health complications, then still refusing the simple cure of just eating less.

She could literally save her own life by just eating less. I bet there are millions of people who are deathly ill who WISH they could cure themselves by _just eating less._

Chantal, you are a peice of shit for ever claiming ableism or that this is anything but your own eggplant-headed fault.


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 27, 2019)

She bit into that pickle, shivered and CUT! She did the “shhh, I said shhh “again, and cut it out. Poor Bibi, I bet that’s what she says when she orgasms. 

What am I thinking, she doesn’t have sex...

I have read hundreds of medical reports and imaging requests. There is absolutely no fucking way her weight wouldn’t be mentioned. Also, I’ve never seen one that mentioned possibilities for future behavior of a tumor, such that a “recurrence might be malignant.” They just mention what they see now and why the request for further imaging is necessary, such as surgery.  They don’t even know what the tumor is so they aren’t guessing as to future behavior. She’s never had a biopsy, they are only going by ultrasound. I think Chantel took a real one and manipulated it, and since she worked as a doctors assistant she sorta knew how to make it realistic to layman.

A sausage, take-out potato salad, and pickles are fast food in my book. No vegetable there at all. Just because she didn’t go through the drive through doesn’t make it any better than Der Weinerschnitzel or whatever sells hot dogs. 

I don’t understand why they’d do a full hysterectomy on her, but hey, Canada. It’s hard for me to believe she hasn’t had a CT up to this point. 

She’s lying again. 

Ya know what I mean?


----------



## AngelBitch (Jun 27, 2019)

Gastric Ghoul said:


> pickles are 5-10 cals max. Just sayin. They are just cucumber, salt, and vinegar.


even more to the point then, that meal is barely 700 calories, if she ate nothing else, what's she so concerned about calories for?


----------



## fuxetudeto (Jun 27, 2019)

The Youtube Underground was funny for half a second and is now incredibly grating because her ego is the size of a (ham)planet and she’s only got one shtick. That being said, proverbially poking Chantal with a stick always yields hilarious results.


----------



## Dafuk (Jun 27, 2019)

If I had 17cm cysts is my body I would immediately of wanted them removed! The irony that she has waited years to get the surgery thinking she would lose weight 1st but has only gained over 2 plus years and yet now she is planning on having surgery with the lung blood clots on top of everything else.  She must be slapping herself as she was in better health before.


----------



## Apples&Oranges (Jun 27, 2019)

Fuck I miss Drawn Together. But whoever said she is like Toot Braunstein; its an apt observation. Toot even used a walker! (in a old age home for dementia, not being a fatty fatty 2x4 can't fit through the kitchen door).

Main difference though? Toot was actually funny & not just a vapid blob of press-on nails & contradictions


----------



## Strine (Jun 28, 2019)

Apples&Oranges said:


> Fuck I miss Drawn Together. But whoever said she is like Toot Braunstein; its an apt observation. Toot even used a walker! (in a old age home for dementia, not being a fatty fatty 2x4 can't fit through the kitchen door).
> 
> Main difference though? Toot was actually funny & not just a vapid blob of press-on nails & contradictions


Toot got laid by a non-ethnic twink, had a full head of hair, had six friends, successfully had a baby (from Nicaragua), and admitted she was fat because she couldn't stop eating everything in sight.

Frankly, there's barely any grounds for comparison.

Imagjne Peetz watching Drawn Together. That would be fucking glorious.


----------



## Apples&Oranges (Jun 28, 2019)

Strine said:


> Toot got laid by a non-ethnic twink, had a full head of hair, had six friends, successfully had a baby (from Nicaragua), and admitted she was fat because she couldn't stop eating everything in sight.
> 
> Frankly, there's barely any grounds for comparison.
> 
> Imagjne Peetz watching Drawn Together. That would be fucking glorious.



True you got me there. But then on the flip side she was also a raging bitch who loved cheese whip, and we know what Miz Chuntarl loves her cheese! 

Jesus Christ imagine the beta anger he'd have. The first episode alone would give him a conniption


----------



## CH 815 (Jun 28, 2019)

AbraCadaver said:


> The way she continues to casually eat while discussing her life-threatening medical issues and the fact she must now use a geriatric walker at her age...and then stops for “BEAUTY BITE!!!!” at the imaginary audience. It’s kind of chilling.
> 
> She really thinks life will go on this way forever, eating and eating with nothing bad happening? Or is she in the delusional calm she always enters at the beginning of a fad diet or fast? Now that she’s seeing a doctor, everything is fine, everything is fixed, there will be no heavy work and excruciating willpower tests in the future because she’s already imagined the end-goal and enjoyed the dopamine hit from it. She always enters these new phases believing that just deciding to do it is the hard part and the day-to-day test of will throughout will be easy.
> 
> She’ll hit the same wall she always does, when she’s forced to put in real effort. She’ll quit, declare her medical problems “nobody’s business”, go back to pizza mukbangs and say she doesn’t care if she dies young because eating an entire pizza at once, instead of just two normal slices, is worth dying for.



Chantal likes horror movies so much that she, herself, has become a horror show. Sometimes I think someone like Stephen King made her up. BEAUTY BITE!



Dutch Courage said:


> Meanwhile, here's a little side drama:
> 
> View attachment 818491View attachment 818493
> 
> YouTube Underground, like all the other reaction channels, has been getting a little full of herself lately, what with all the trolling plans she hatches with her followers.  Far be it from me to defend Chantal, but this stuff _is_ kinda childish.



Brigading like this is so cringe.


----------



## thejackal (Jun 28, 2019)

ImJustAbitSwollen said:


> she is so fucking gross man. like how does she have supporters? it blows my fucking mind.





Gastric Ghoul said:


> pickles are 5-10 cals max. Just sayin. They are just cucumber, salt, and vinegar.



I'm honestly surprised she doesn't dip her pickles in ranch or some shit.


----------



## Aldora (Jun 28, 2019)

Aldora said:


> If Chantal is having problems monetising her videos, she will return to Mukbangs sooner rather than later.


HA! What did I say? So predictable Chantal.


----------



## Kukkamaaria (Jun 28, 2019)

Hah, I KNEW she'd figure out some excuse not to go pick berries with momma. I was already wondering how the hell she would lean down without choking and eyes popping out of her head. Now she can stay home and pick her own dingleberries.


----------



## roachrypt (Jun 28, 2019)

The youtube underground is such white trash that I can't help but adore her. I'm pretty sure she's living in a trailer and the whole "DON'T TALK ABOUT MUH KIDS OR MAMA BEAR IS COMING OUT" was cringe and hilarious as fuck. She has real "mad at the internet" ratings when it comes to chantal and it shows. I wouldn't call her a lolcow (just yet) but like with all these reaction channels she certainly walks the line. Overall, I enjoy her. I find the obese country white trash commentary amusing. She has personality. She'll become a rising reaction channel soon enough because of that personality. 
If you want gay boy sassy commentary tune into Zachary Michael 
If you want angry hypocritical black obese man projecting his insecurities onto fat women tune into michaelbepetty
If you want obese fat trash woman in a trailer commentary tune into youtube underground
All the more famous reaction channels have a certain personality and "charm" for lack of a better word to them which makes digesting Chantal and esp Amberlynn in the bed bound saga more tolerable in my opinion.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Jun 28, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Meanwhile, here's a little side drama:
> 
> View attachment 818491View attachment 818493
> 
> YouTube Underground, like all the other reaction channels, has been getting a little full of herself lately, what with all the trolling plans she hatches with her followers.  Far be it from me to defend Chantal, but this stuff _is_ kinda childish.



I was wondering what her bullshit "let's troll" or whatever comment was about. I guess it was this. What a r.etard.


----------



## Beluga (Jun 28, 2019)

The way Chantal holds her cutlery just triggers me, she uses her knife and fork like a 3 year old. You'd expect someone of that size to at least be able to eat like an adult, although we all know she's just a huge 35 year old toddler.

Another riveting video Chantal, if you keep going like this your Youtube career will surely take off! I believe in you gurl!!


----------



## Turd Blossom (Jun 28, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> i thought our gorl said she doesn't care about youtube money?


It's extra entertaining that this came right after her tantrum about the ableist shitlords who make "hate" videos solely to profit off of poor disabled girls like Amber and herself, and months of insisting that "_I don't do YouTube for fame and fortune_!"
Our altruistic Countess of Corpulence bravely chronicles her journey to be an _inspiration_, you guys. It's just the _principle _of being demonitized that upsets her - definitely not the decrease in her Beef 'n Cheddar bankroll.


nothingtoseehere said:


> She can't go pick berries with her Mom tomorrow either.


Poor Chintal. She _wanted _to get exercise and walk with Peetz today, but her car prevented her from doing so! I mean, she can't be expected to walk around the block like a pleb!
I love how she's pretending that she was actually going to go "berry picking" with her mom, but is prevented from doing that now too.
In her live stream she mentioned the berry-picking trip, but quietly let it slip that ofc they wouldn't actually be _picking _the berries at the farm. It was always going to be a "berry-buying" trip, but now she's acting as though she's _so dissapointed_ she doesn't get to pick berries with her mom.
Lezbereal, berry picking is pretty labor-intensive and requires a fuckton of bending: can anyone imagine Guntal doing this for more than a few minutes without needing to go back to the car and rest? And that's even if she could _reach_ the berries - this beach ball can't even tie her own shoes ffs.


nothingtoseehere said:


> Not eating in her room, not eat in front of the TV, so she eats here and its BORING, she talks to us instead.


This doesn't bode well for the new doctor's plan. Just like how she perceives eating vegetables (and anything other than fast food for that matter) as "boring", these "small changes" are going to die a quick death as she hears the siren song of Pizza Pizza and Netflix beckoning her. She's pretending like she's 100% on board with these rules from her doc but she absolutely sees them as a form of punishment.

Also I guarantee she's already broken the "no eating in the car" rule. A gorl's got to secretly drink her gravy _somewhere,_ and where else is Chintal supposed to eat dinner while her boyfriend and his wife dine on their sensibly portioned, candlelit meal?

Chantal's "fans" are so bizarre I literally can't tell which comments are satire anymore, but this one made me laugh:




One like = one pair of tiny ear plugs for Shhhaaam. HEE HEE!


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jun 28, 2019)

Mr Foster said:


> Imagine eating yourself into such a state at 35 that you need a fucking walker, have breathing problems and other health complications, then still refusing the simple cure of just eating less.



One of the things that is the most disturbing to me is how Chantal simply decided that it’s time for her to get a bariatric walker. She’s not even trying to fight it. She’s ok with the idea that, at 35, getting a walker is a better option than... eating less.


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 28, 2019)

_This is boring I'm so BORED_ 

She's absolutely never going to lose weight. She hates any kind of restriction or "1950s diet" and she also thinks of food not just as nourishment or even as comfort (which isn't exactly healthy) but as _entertainment_, which makes following her doctor's plan feel twice as torturous.  RIP


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 28, 2019)

Jesus Christ, I’m starting to feel bad for her. Chantal, your back is hurting because your back muscles are weak as fuck. Instead of going full spoonie mode and waddling around with a fucking bariatric walker start taking your workouts seriously and strengthen your muscles. Sure, you’ll always get some back pain with that gut dragging you forward but it will get manageable. 

Since we all know you’re reading here, do these exercises with very light dumbbells or bottles of water. 


Spoiler







Other than that, you can try standing straight as much as you can. When the pain becomes too much, sit down, rest, and repeat. The pain will get worse before it gets better. It’s not a quick process. Can’t fix 35 years of fuck ups overnight. 

On the other hand, I do hope that karma teaches you to stop being such an arrogant and judgmental cunt, Mrs. I would never get a mobility scooter.


----------



## Mangy Mutt (Jun 28, 2019)

There is nothing more unattractive than a 30s-range morbid deathfat using a fucking walker meant for the elderly and infirm. Especially when this is the same deathfat that tried to preach AbLeIsM as if she didn't consume herself to this point and it ToTaLlY iSn'T hEr FaUlT she is a near 500 pound smelly blob of bloated greasy flesh.

Knowing that Chintal Sarault, the chick who always fancied herself as a flawlessly beautiful skinny legend that all men will lust for one day, has glutton'd herself into one of the most heinously disgusting unattractive things in the entire universe brings me such joy lmao. Couldn't have happened to a more deserving blooby.


----------



## PatTraverse (Jun 28, 2019)

More than 70% of Chantal's body is made of pure blubber. She used a machine in the gym way back when that would calculate a person's body fat percentage and it showed an error because it could not accurately evaluate her mass. That was over a year ago and she is now much fatter no matter how hard she tries to sell the narrative of being "only" 369lbs.

The last 2 years of doing Youtube and leaving the workforce have just made her body weaker and deteriorate at an alarming speed. Chantal was clearly never an active person but having a real routine and being forced to go outside and walk maintained some form of muscle mass. By being ultra sedentary, whatever she had is completely gone while she gained a ton of weight. Having so much back pain simply from walking that you believe you have a herniated disc and feeling like dying after bagging food in a grocery store is just the fruit of her terrible lifestyle.

The bariatric walker will just make her body even weaker ultimately culminating in her being bedbound. The body tries to adapt to what you throw at it and the support from the walker will just make it believe that it does not need to grow stronger. It is supposed to be temporary tool used to help a body recover and Chantal is never going to get better.


----------



## Haesindang Park (Jun 28, 2019)

PatTraverse said:


> More than 70% of Chantal's body is made of pure blubber. She used a machine in the gym way back when that would calculate a person's body fat percentage and it showed an error because it could not accurately evaluate her mass. That was over a year ago and she is now much fatter no matter how hard she tries to sell the narrative of being "only" 369lbs.
> 
> The last 2 years of doing Youtube and leaving the workforce have just made her body weaker and deteriorate at an alarming speed. Chantal was clearly never an active person but having a real routine and being forced to go outside and walk maintained some form of muscle mass. By being ultra sedentary, whatever she had is completely gone while she gained a ton of weight. Having so much back pain simply from walking that you believe you have a herniated disc and feeling like dying after bagging food in a grocery store is just the fruit of her terrible lifestyle.
> 
> The bariatric walker will just make her body even weaker ultimately culminating in her being bedbound. The body tries to adapt to what you throw at it and the support from the walker will just make it believe that it does not need to grow stronger. It is supposed to be temporary tool used to help a body recover and Chantal is never going to get better.



I wished what you said will scare people from wanting to do mukbangs, becoming a fat fetish model, etc. No amount of money is worth this level of physical suffering.


----------



## Aldora (Jun 28, 2019)

Once Chantal starts using a bariatric walker, it is game fucking over for her.

I have followed a lot of lolcows over the years, some fat, some disabled, some both, and I have never seen one start using a walker or wheelchair and then later stop using them because they got better.


----------



## ZH 792 (Jun 28, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> One of the things that is the most disturbing to me is how Chantal simply decided that it’s time for her to get a bariatric walker. She’s not even trying to fight it. She’s ok with the idea that, at 35, getting a walker is a better option than... eating less.



Like others have said, a bariatric walker will just lessen her mobility further. It is horrifying she wants to go this route. The walker will likely worsen her back pain as most users of roller walkers have to lean forward when pushing them into motion. So if her back pain worsens, she will likely not want to walk at all, walker or no walker. If she wants to walk this summer, her best option is to walk in an air conditioned mall.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 28, 2019)

I doubt she'll be using that walker much anyway.  I know right now in her head she is really juiced to have that walker; she sees herself walking miles now, finally super-mobile thanks to the built-in resting chair.  She may even start blathering about entering a marathon, now that she has her walker.

The reality will prove far less sexy.  She will have trouble getting it into the car, using it will strain her atrophied arm muscles, and she'll feel self-conscious the moment somebody looks her way.  She'll take it on an adventure with Peetz once or twice.  After that, I see her walking even less than before; the walker will become an excuse _not _to walk.

As for the resting chair that is the cherry on top, I doubt she'll even be able to use it.  She is probably much too wide to fit on even a bariatric walker; if she can't fit in a restaurant booth (how sad; one of her resolutions this year was to fit in one), how is she going to fit between the handlebars?  Will her feet touch the ground (they'd better, since there are wheels on the legs)?

It really is crazy to see her so excited to get a walker, when most people her age would be mortified and embarrassed.  But the love affair will die off as soon as she has to actually use the thing.  As we all know, she refuses to put effort into anything, and handling a walker takes some effort.

And then there is Bibi.  Guess those five babies are off the table for good now.  Somewhere in the heavens are five infant souls who just dodged a bullet.  But that was never gonna happen anyway.  I doubt Bibi has laid her 5 times in all the years they have been together, and Chantal famously hates kids anyway.

Yet still, she is eating cheese-filled sausages.  The dingbats on her channel are beside themselves with praise about how much self-control she is showing to have only one sausage.  However, they come eight to a package, and Chantal's track record almost dictates that she will have eaten all those sausages in a single day, or at least most of them.

And one thing missing from all her talk about her caring doctors; not once did she ever allude to telling them about her channel and her mukbangs. Without that little tidbit of knowledge, they really aren't in a position to help much.

I always knew she was clinically insane, but the events of recent days have really pretty starkly shown just how crazy she really is.  The first thing she did after the hospital was head right for Starbucks,  Her very first video after the hospital features sausage eating.  Her primary focus in her rambling speech is still on how she is going to eat food, and her plans for more eating videos.  She even said there is no sense in trying to lose weight until her mental illness is cured.  This is true mental insanity, and it is startling to behold, even after all this time.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Jun 28, 2019)

YouDontWantToKnow said:


> Like others have said, a bariatric walker will just lessen her mobility further. It is horrifying she wants to go this route. The walker will likely worsen her back pain as most users of roller walkers have to lean forward when pushing them into motion. So if her back pain worsens, she will likely not want to walk at all, walker or no walker. If she wants to walk this summer, her best option is to walk in an air conditioned mall.


I don't know how she expects to recover from a radical hysterectomy if her back is so weak. Her abdominal wall will be destroyed and will take months to recover even a little bit. This walker thing is horseshit. She needs inpatient care. I don't know how Canada does this kind of thing, but she needs to be inpatient for a month or more with physical therapy and strict diet to get her into any kind of shape for a surgery that invasive. I'm still not clear on why they are just ripping out all the plumbing because that's generally shied away from these days, but cool.

From what her report said it was recommended that they simply remove the cysts and that's more consistent with current medical wisdom. They want for you to keep those ovaries as long as possible since they're your hormone factories. As with most things, though, Chantal lies.

I guess walker or no walker, it's good that she's trying to move? It's fucking pathetic that she has to use something that my grandmother never had to use until her dying day to do so, but I guess whatever gets the job done. As many have said, though, she could just put the fucking fork down for two seconds and be on the right course. Just stop fucking eating so goddamn much. It's truly that simple. When I see her take resources from folks who need them and then piss and moan about being disabled it makes my blood boil. You aren't disabled, you're a greedy fucking child.


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 28, 2019)

There's too many potential points of failure in this narrative. Meaning, we don't know which parts are laaaahs.

You can get a walker _for free_ at Goodwill. Anyone can walk in and get one; maybe she didn't even ask a doctor aabout it; she may be lying about the surgery but really is getting a walker from her doc; she may be lying about how she's going to use the walker (to walk "miles", scale Everst, etc.); she could be lying about the size of her cysts or what her doc said about them; she may be lying about her meds and/or therapy... 

There's just too much going on right now. I have to say this is a lot more exciting than anything Amberlynn is doing.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Jun 28, 2019)

I wish she would get those overgrown shit-caked talons taken off already, but the fact that they are still there pretty well sums up her lifestyle. She won't continue with anything that requires even a modicum of effort or work on her part. That's one reason why this eating disorder clinic thing was doomed from the start. What magic bullet will she have left after that fails?


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Jun 28, 2019)

I know only one not old person who uses walker, and that person's legs are crippled.
You know, i feel kinda sad for her, but at the same time i think about kids in 3d world countries, who deal with hunger daily. Thats just bizarre that a person can eat herself to immobility or death, i always thought that "eating yourself to death" is just a grotesque joke.


----------



## THOTto (Jun 28, 2019)

Chantal chose this, she had forewarning and people tried to help her. Frankly her pain is mostly likely because the muscles supporting her spine (we have one muscle that surrounds it like a corset) are so weak they aren’t holding it up properly. She shouldn’t be lifting any weights, she doesn’t understand proper form and would hurt herself. Beyond sitting up, and walking she should be doing body weight stretches to slowly strengthen them under the watch of a physical therapist. But she won’t because it requires effort and she would have to keep them up at home on her own time. 

The truth is she doesn’t need anything like a walker to walk miles. She could be doing little walks over short distances more frequently to hit numbers. Walking is the same all at once or spread out. But getting up and walking to the other side of the room every 5 minutes (or even just standing and sitting a few times) is too much for her. After surgeries this is something that’s stressed. Her doctors have probably told her this but it’s been shrugged off. I’m not saying this for her sake, she wont care and that doctor is right she’s going to die. She’s choosing it and nothing can be done further, save your advice kiwis, it’s all falling on deaf very fat ears.


----------



## Aldora (Jun 28, 2019)

LifeByJen tried to steal Chantal's "Biggest Liar" crown, so Chantal is going to try and steal Jen's "Fattest Immobile" crown.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jun 28, 2019)

Blotto said:


> She’s choosing it and nothing can be done further, save your advice kiwis, it’s all falling on deaf very fat ears.



If it weren't for side profile shots of her body, you couldn't even tell she has ears. From front shots, her face fat has totally hidden them. Though I'd have to go back to look at some side shots to make sure her ears really are still there. The eye gravitates towards her planet sized belly in side profile.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jun 28, 2019)

Full make-up complete with hooker lashes. Maybe she's going to rent that walker today. Yay!


----------



## Aldora (Jun 28, 2019)

Suck your cheeks in all you want Chantal, you are still a pig.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Jun 28, 2019)

She is livestreaming





This cunt steps on hambers video and is wearing the same shirt dress Amber has lol

People in the chat are calling her manic    are we back to phase 1?


----------



## Blue Roses (Jun 28, 2019)

The Vyvanse must have kicked in.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Jun 28, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> She is livestreaming
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Annnnndddddd it is gone.


----------



## Aldora (Jun 28, 2019)

Is this the behaviour of someone who's videos are being demonetised?


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 28, 2019)

Did anyone download it? Can anyone summarize?


----------



## RemoveKebab (Jun 28, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Did anyone download it? Can anyone summarize?


It only lasted a couple of minutes. She is totally on her new meds. She was in total manic mode. Karatejoe was there of course. She was driving in her car and mentioned having bad signal and the stream did freeze on occasion.

The video was deleted during the stream. She was talking and all of a sudden a black screen. The curious thing is that the message you get when going to the YT link says that the video has been deleted by the user, which means she deleted it midstream?

Weird

Oh and she is wearing the famous "dress shirt" that Amber modeled for us during her LET'S GO OUTSIDE video.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jun 28, 2019)

How is this bitch going to get a CT scan at her size? Anything over 300lbs generally requires a special CT machine and even then its dicey.  Can you imagine this cow getting stuck in the CT machine and them having to dismantle it to get her out? Or grease her up with some of that gravy she likes to drink to slide her out? God damn to be a fly on the wall in that scenario.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Jun 28, 2019)

karate joe has been at this bitches beck and call for at least 2 years coming up.


----------



## The hash slinging slasher (Jun 28, 2019)

How many chicken tenders with a side of gravy can one get from KFC with a million dollars?


----------



## Aldora (Jun 28, 2019)

Does anyone know if KarateJoe has given Chantal money in the past? Maybe in a Superchat during one of her lives?

Something about their "relationship" is really weird.


----------



## THOTto (Jun 28, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> Or grease her up with some of that gravy she likes to drink to slide her out?


Wouldn’t work, she would start sucking the gravy out from around her ending up more stuck.  All they can do is call in the Oompa Loompas.

E- image didn’t work damnit


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 28, 2019)

I've seen 400-pounders fit in the machine tbh. Especially if it's a pelvic CT and the machine doesn't need to go all the way up. She's so top-heavy...


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jun 28, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> I've seen 400-pounders fit in the machine tbh. Especially if it's a pelvic CT and the machine doesn't need to go all the way up. She's so top-heavy...


Maybe that will be her saving grace. I felt claustrophobic in one myself but the dimensions are much different tbh. I would still get a huge chuckle out of seeing her stuck in one though.

RIP million dollar CT scanner.


----------



## Viridian (Jun 28, 2019)

Aldora said:


> Does anyone know if KarateJoe has given Chantal money in the past? Maybe in a Superchat during one of her lives?
> 
> Something about their "relationship" is really weird.



I recall her saying in one of her livestreams that she was going to send Joe an "extra something" in his "next package". I think because it was one of the livestreams she pulled in the middle of the night and it woke him up or something along those lines? I don't remember which stream, it was a while ago. That leads me to believe he's a feeder fetishist she's sending her skidmarked granny panties to or the like for undocumented cash.

Also, I don't know if the size of ovarian cysts can have anything to do with whether you can take them out laprascopically or not, but I _do _know that being a fatass _does _make it impossible to do laprascopic procedures. The instruments involved are only so long; they can only extend past so thick a layer of fat and still be usable. Also, they pump air into your abdomen to inflate it and give the surgeons room to do their work in these kinds of procedures, and if your flesh apron is too heavy then that's also a no go. So that's more likely the reason why they're going to have to cut her up so much.

I'm calling it now: if she gets this hysterectomy (and that's a _big _if, because _Chantal lies_), she will end up bedbound from that point on. She'll never recover. She'll be able to swing some of the really hard-hitting narcotics due to the pain, which will result her spending all day every day drugged up to the gills and completely immobile for months on end. All she'll do is eat and eat and eat in bed until she can't get out of it anymore.


----------



## Painted Pig (Jun 28, 2019)

The hash slinging slasher said:


> View attachment 819318
> 
> How many chicken tenders with a side of gravy can one get from KFC with a million dollars?




before they get deleted. I love how she thinks "hearting" the comments means she's owning the haters, then she/karatefaggot just deletes the comments anyways.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jun 28, 2019)

Lets hope the comedown from Vyvanse gives us the gift that keeps on giving.....an epic chimpout.


----------



## thejackal (Jun 28, 2019)

Who knew if you give someone low grade amps they will feel better...for awhile.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jun 28, 2019)

Viridian said:


> Also, I don't know if the size of ovarian cysts can have anything to do with whether you can take them out laprascopically or not, but I _do _know that being a fatass _does _make it impossible to do laprascopic procedures. The instruments involved are only so long; they can only extend past so thick a layer of fat and still be usable. Also, they pump air into your abdomen to inflate it and give the surgeons room to do their work in these kinds of procedures, and if your flesh apron is too heavy then that's also a no go. So that's more likely the reason why they're going to have to cut her up so much.



Doesn't Dr Now do laparoscopic surgery? He makes the lights all dark, sticks tubes here and there and does the surgery by looking at a TV screen. As for the 'apron' (shudders) I've heard they use hooks to hold it up. Sanitary version of the mother in law with the wooden board (shudders again)

As for the CT scan, she could go on a trip to Guelph and lie in the Large Animal CT Scanner.


----------



## SmileyTimeDayCare (Jun 28, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> It only lasted a couple of minutes. She is totally on her new meds. She was in total manic mode. Karatejoe was there of course. She was driving in her car and mentioned having bad signal and the stream did freeze on occasion.
> 
> The video was deleted during the stream. She was talking and all of a sudden a black screen. The curious thing is that the message you get when going to the YT link says that the video has been deleted by the user, which means she deleted it midstream?
> 
> ...



The human knee is amazing. One would expect a joint supporting that much weight to explode when stressed.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Jun 28, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> Doesn't Dr Now do laparoscopic surgery? He makes the lights all dark, sticks tubes here and there and does the surgery by looking at a TV screen. As for the 'apron' (shudders) I've heard they use hooks to hold it up. Sanitary version of the mother in law with the wooden board (shudders again)
> 
> As for the CT scan, she could go on a trip to Guelph and lie in the Large Animal CT Scanner.


He does, but he's literally one of the only surgeons willing or able to do it. This is a different surgery though. I want to say that Dr. Now uses the gastric sleeve? I could be totally wrong. However removing tissue takes a bit more room and as someone said, they have to essentially pump your entire body full of air or whatever to make room for what they're doing and Chantal is incredibly front heavy. I had a friend who had her gallbladder removed laparoscopicaly and the surgeon told her afterward that the organ was so inflamed that he practically had to put his leg up on the table for leverage. I'm sure that was just a joke, but this was an average sized woman so I can't imagine doing surgery like that on anyone of landwhale status.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 28, 2019)

Call me autistic, but I just had to look up bariatric walkers and see how much seating capacity they have.

Here is a typical one, available at Wal-Mart:













						Karman R-4700 Heavy Duty Bariatric Rollator with 8" Wheels, Padded Seat and Backrest, Wire Basket, Loop Brakes, Blue - Walmart.com
					

Free 2-day shipping. Buy Karman R-4700 Heavy Duty Bariatric Rollator with 8" Wheels, Padded Seat and Backrest, Wire Basket, Loop Brakes, Blue at Walmart.com



					www.walmart.com
				




The seat on it is 23 inches wide, and the actual seating pad is 18 inches wide.  A typical adult butt, when seated, is about 12-14 inches wide, so even this specially designed walker for fatties only gives her an extra 4-6 inches of pad, and 9-11 inches if she crams herself in tight between the handlebars.  _Maybe_ she can pull it off, but I am not so sure.  Where would the fupa go?  

Also, weight capacity is 400 pounds, so she is pushing the limit...

Those wheels are problematic too.  Imagine if she gets in, her little footsies dangling, and the thing rolls down a hill and into traffic.  Now _that_ would be a funny video.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 28, 2019)

Viridian said:


> I recall her saying in one of her livestreams that she was going to send Joe an "extra something" in his "next package". I think because it was one of the livestreams she pulled in the middle of the night and it woke him up or something along those lines? I don't remember which stream, it was a while ago. That leads me to believe he's a feeder fetishist she's sending her skidmarked granny panties to or the like for undocumented cash.
> 
> Also, I don't know if the size of ovarian cysts can have anything to do with whether you can take them out laprascopically or not, but I _do _know that being a fatass _does _make it impossible to do laprascopic procedures. The instruments involved are only so long; they can only extend past so thick a layer of fat and still be usable. Also, they pump air into your abdomen to inflate it and give the surgeons room to do their work in these kinds of procedures, and if your flesh apron is too heavy then that's also a no go. So that's more likely the reason why they're going to have to cut her up so much.
> 
> I'm calling it now: if she gets this hysterectomy (and that's a _big _if, because _Chantal lies_), she will end up bedbound from that point on. She'll never recover. She'll be able to swing some of the really hard-hitting narcotics due to the pain, which will result her spending all day every day drugged up to the gills and completely immobile for months on end. All she'll do is eat and eat and eat in bed until she can't get out of it anymore.


You can do laparoscopic surgery on a deathfat, but the tools need to be designed and adapted for the extra girth. The issue with an ovarian cyst, or any mass really, is that you do not want to rupture the mass in the abdomen. If there are cancerous cells, they can spread. It's also why ovarian cysts are never simply drained. 

It doesn't surprise me that she would need a laparotomy rather than laparoscopic surgery. I just question why a midline incision. Cutting through inches upon inches of fat before you even reach muscle and fascia. Usually, gynecological laparotomies are done through a suprapubic incision. Cutting across where the pubic bone is (think C section). Of course she has the hanging gunt that would also be limiting. TBH, this bitch is simply too big for any abdominal laparotomy as either method is not going to go swimmingly. Again *IF *she is telling the truth, her recovery time is going to be much longer than a "normal" person. She is going to have to be sutured with what I can only describe as piano wire. They also wont keep her on opioids for very long. She is going to suffer.

Another thought, could this be a smokescreen for WLS? She'll have her "cysts" removed and have a triumphant comeback where she loses weight because her Netflix degree finally paid off. Maybe this is why she was prescribed these meds and has this new energy. She has to lose X amount of pounds in order to have the surgery. I really want to see where the incision is. If it is anywhere besides the aforementioned suprapubic or lower midline, then we have our answer. If it's a miracle and she has a laparoscope. She is lying as 16x 9 cm solid cysts aren't going to fit through those tiny incisions and, as mentioned, they have to be removed intact. 

Lastly, I apologize if I sound like a conspiracy theory lunatic. Chantal lies and sometimes you have to think like this to figure her out.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 28, 2019)

Chantal is delusional about her looks. This is why she will never lose weight.


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 28, 2019)

I haven't watched a _ton_ of MSHPL (  ) (btw if you're interested there is a thread here about the show). But I feel like I often seen Dr. Now opting to do the gastric sleeve first on the fattest fatties. Once they lose some weight he goes back in for the bypass. I've seen that several times.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 28, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Call me autistic, but I just had to look up bariatric walkers and see how much seating capacity they have.
> 
> Here is a typical one, available at Wal-Mart:
> 
> ...



Oh god. Her gunt will be resting on the walker as she goes. Welp, at least she won't have to hold it up by hand anymore.


----------



## Viridian (Jun 28, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> Another thought, could this be a smokescreen for WLS? She'll have her "cysts" removed and have a triumphant comeback where she loses weight because her Netflix degree finally paid off. Maybe this is why she was prescribed these meds and has this new energy. She has to lose X amount of pounds in order to have the surgery. I really want to see where the incision is. If it is anywhere besides the aforementioned suprapubic or lower midline, then we have our answer. If it's a miracle and she has a laparoscope. She is lying as 16x 9 cm solid cysts aren't going to fit through those tiny incisions and, as mentioned, they have to be removed intact.
> 
> Lastly, I apologize if I sound like a conspiracy theory lunatic. Chantal lies and sometimes you have to think like this to figure her out.



That's a really interesting theory. I hadn't considered that, but it does absolutely sound like a stunt Chantal would pull. She'd rather all her "fans" believe she managed to lose a bunch of weight through following some trendy fad diet and her own willpower, not because she got help in the form of a gastric bypass or sleeve.

If this is actually the current plan, then she's going to inevitably fuck it up for herself because she's going to keep packing on the pounds--especially now that she's been given uppers to fuel more manic drives around town in the bingemobile at all hours of the day and night. No ethical surgeon would give her WLS if she can't stop stuffing her face for a single day, even to save her own life.


----------



## Dafuk (Jun 28, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 819403
> before they get deleted. I love how she thinks "hearting" the comments means she's owning the haters, then she/karatefaggot just deletes the comments anyways.


Oh there is another. The first comment underneath had me like



Queen of Moderation said:


> You can do laparoscopic surgery on a deathfat, but the tools need to be designed and adapted for the extra girth. The issue with an ovarian cyst, or any mass really, is that you do not want to rupture the mass in the abdomen. If there are cancerous cells, they can spread. It's also why ovarian cysts are never simply drained.
> 
> It doesn't surprise me that she would need a laparotomy rather than laparoscopic surgery. I just question why a midline incision. Cutting through inches upon inches of fat before you even reach muscle and fascia. Usually, gynecological laparotomies are done through a suprapubic incision. Cutting across where the pubic bone is (think C section). Of course she has the hanging gunt that would also be limiting. TBH, this bitch is simply too big for any abdominal laparotomy as either method is not going to go swimmingly. Again *IF *she is telling the truth, her recovery time is going to be much longer than a "normal" person. She is going to have to be sutured with what I can only describe as piano wire. They also wont keep her on opioids for very long. She is going to suffer.
> 
> ...


 
Hmmm the smokescreen theory is a compelling one actually. When I watched the video I was half listening and when I heard the word "surgery " I initially thought of WLS because she is going to the WL clinic and suddenly has ball park dates for surgery


----------



## Keyboard Warrior (Jun 28, 2019)

Side effects of Vyvanse: fast heart rate, irritability, nausea and diarrhea.

Just what a 400 lb woman with poor bowel control and a pulmonary embolism needs!

We're about to get some absolutely horrific "Storytimes" when she comes down from this.


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 28, 2019)

w-w-what if she... croaks on a livestream??


----------



## IB 262 (Jun 28, 2019)

She is set now with this tool to help her walk miles.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 28, 2019)

Plant BasedVegan said:


> She is set now with this tool to help her walk miles.View attachment 819671



What I enjoy about Chantal is that when she looks in the mirror she doesn’t see this, she sees a sexy Vogue cover model. 

Her latest live stream is a good example of her delusion. Some big fake eyelashes with shellacked on make-up and she thinks she’s a sexpot.

I can’t wait to see her all dolled up and making the boys drool while she moseys around for miles with her bariatric walker. Nothing says sexy like a beach ball shaped human juggling everywhere pushing their rollator around.  Nobody notices that extra 300 lbs if you put on some fake lashes and pucker up.


----------



## CH 815 (Jun 28, 2019)

New livestream. Apparently was so high and manic on Vyvanse today that she dinged her car pulling into a parking space.

She also claims that Bebjunes has dementia snd speculates that the CAT is going to commit suicide. 

Also she’s currently “crashing” from the Vyvanse.

Contemplates that she’s going to have to force herself to eat on this medicine. She says now that it’s wearing off she’s Starting to get hungry. Vyvanse is a gift to us.

She’s super stoked to be on speed.

She doesn’t like her mom’s pets.

Wants to own a bird someday.


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Jun 28, 2019)

She's live (again).






Edit: _what_ a thumbnail.

Will post vaguely interesting stuff here until I get bored:

she thinks she's 'coming down' off the Vyvanse
the medication was "crazy, like, crazy"
she's going to have to "force herself to eat" and only had some quinoa salad thing today
"*at night, you kinda want to eat a bit, you know?"*
claims it was working within 30 minutes and she felt euphoria
"I felt like I did 25 lines"
I think I just saw a glimpse of bra so might need a break to find some bleach
HALLELUJAH SHE'S GETTING THE NAILS REMOVED SOON (3rd or 4th July)
oh god... apparently the new meds increase her sex drive... uuuugh
she thinks her mom's pets have mental illnesses and they're assholes
5 more minutes
pie commenters are annoying her
doesn't want to eat pasta but has to because she's planning a creepypasta
she says you should stop being down on yourself and she's learning that too
we're at 13 minutes since the 5 minute warning, Joe is telling her to go in
boring rambling about avoiding processed food
she knows she has a lot of supporters and is so thankful for them
"What if I don't give up this time? [...] There's a pot of gold at the end of my rainbow..."
Side note on the euphoria: generally that effect is expected to fade after 2+ weeks of regular usage. So that'll be a fun let down to watch! I think she'll be high and manic for about that long, or until her first binge, and then we'll get the crash


----------



## RemoveKebab (Jun 28, 2019)

pinkbutterfly said:


> She's live (again).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She just admitted her new medication made her crazy.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 28, 2019)

Lmao. She could literally go years without eating and be fine.

Edit: Yeah, so this is definitely a new saga, assuming she actually continues to take her medication.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 28, 2019)

She also scraped up her new car, and admits she scraped up the old one.  "Bibi's gonna be so mad..."

"I suck at going into parking spaces"  Of course you suck at it.  You suck at everything.  You suck at cooking, you suck at spelling, you suck at making videos, you suck at cleaning, you suck at losing weight, you suck at interpersonal relationships, you suck at sticking to resolutions, you suck at pronouncing words, you suck at controlling your bowels.  Why _wouldn't _you suck at parking?

Edit to add: now she is worried about starving her body again.  Deathfatties fear starvation even more than Somali orphans do.


----------



## marjoram (Jun 28, 2019)

Bibi's off tonight and she wants to spend time with him-----as she sits in her car yapping at strangers....


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jun 28, 2019)

Lord, she looks enormous. No way she only ate once today. Whenever Chantal has been in a good mood in the past, she eats.
These new meds will have her piling on the pounds.

ETA: She started with that detoxing BS about her body trying to get rid of craving processed foods. Apparently bought a lot of white breads in a food haul. Weird, she never showed that.
Like I said before, when she's on a high & happy, she eats & now she said as the drug is wearing off, she's hungry.
So, perfect meds for her -she can stuff her face on them & off them.


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Jun 28, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> She also scraped up her new car, and admits she scraped up the old one.  "Bibi's gonna be so mad..."
> 
> "I suck at going into parking spaces"  Of course you suck at it.  You suck at everything.  You suck at cooking, you suck at spelling, you suck at making videos, you suck at cleaning, you suck at losing weight, you suck at interpersonal relationships, you suck at sticking to resolutions, you suck at pronouncing words, you suck at controlling your bowels.  Why _wouldn't _you suck at parking?



Because she’s wedged into the drivers seat like a fucking sardine!!  Try backing out of a parking space without moving your head or body around. She’s totally reliant on her mirrors. When I watch her drive it makes me claustrophobic.  How can you drive smashed in the front seat like she does??


----------



## wheelpower (Jun 28, 2019)

Christ Joe, you know you don't HAVE to be here? Crazy ass loser


----------



## Gawdamit (Jun 28, 2019)

She always yawns in her livestreams. So rude


----------



## AngelBitch (Jun 28, 2019)

Blotto said:


> Chantal chose this, she had forewarning and people tried to help her. Frankly her pain is mostly likely because the muscles supporting her spine (we have one muscle that surrounds it like a corset) are so weak they aren’t holding it up properly. She shouldn’t be lifting any weights, she doesn’t understand proper form and would hurt herself. Beyond sitting up, and walking she should be doing body weight stretches to slowly strengthen them under the watch of a physical therapist. But she won’t because it requires effort and she would have to keep them up at home on her own time.
> 
> The truth is she doesn’t need anything like a walker to walk miles. She could be doing little walks over short distances more frequently to hit numbers. Walking is the same all at once or spread out. But getting up and walking to the other side of the room every 5 minutes (or even just standing and sitting a few times) is too much for her. After surgeries this is something that’s stressed. Her doctors have probably told her this but it’s been shrugged off. I’m not saying this for her sake, she wont care and that doctor is right she’s going to die. She’s choosing it and nothing can be done further, save your advice kiwis, it’s all falling on deaf very fat ears.


yeah she's fucked after a non laproscopic hysterectomy. they get you up and walking on the first day,  just hours post op. you have to walk several times a day for the first few weeks to make sure clots don't form and since she has a history of them (supposedly), it'll be required for sure. the surgery hurts like hell, your healing insides hurts for weeks and that's as an average sized human. she fucked.


----------



## Painted Pig (Jun 28, 2019)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> What I enjoy about Chantal is that when she looks in the mirror she doesn’t see this, she sees a sexy Vogue cover model.
> 
> Her latest live stream is a good example of her delusion. Some big fake eyelashes with shellacked on make-up and she thinks she’s a sexpot.
> 
> I can’t wait to see her all dolled up and making the boys drool while she moseys around for miles with her bariatric walker. Nothing says sexy like a beach ball shaped human juggling everywhere pushing their rollator around.  Nobody notices that extra 300 lbs if you put on some fake lashes and pucker up.


I noticed in this latest community post and livestream she has learned the fat art of pulling your hair forward to make your face look more slender and less jupiter like. Better enjoy it while it lasts Channy because you only have a few precious strands left.


----------



## Strine (Jun 29, 2019)

What I ordered versus what I got.

Chantal, if you put on drag queen brows and lashes, prolapse your overlined lips, and shoot from such a severe FGAS that it's practically a drone shot, people aren't going to buy it. You'll get compliments from other fat old hags who can't get laid either, but nobody, including them, actually thinks you look like that gorl.

It takes serious narcissism to do your hair and makeup just to post dishonest and highly controlled pics of your 430lb ass online. Most fatties are too self-conscious to put themselves out there, but clearly they just need to get out there and spend hours a day trying to look good enough to convince online strangers that they're just morbidly obese instead of super-morbidly obese. Wow queen


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jun 29, 2019)

rotfl when she sucks her cheeks in to try and give her moon face some shape, it just makes her waddle hang down even lower. She's disgusting.


----------



## PatTraverse (Jun 29, 2019)

Those sad attempts at catfishing are just another example of Chantal working really hard on nothing. Maybe her getting so fat is just the universe protecting the bathrooms of unsuspecting couples that only wanted a good time.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 29, 2019)

Strine said:


> View attachment 820040View attachment 820041
> 
> What I ordered versus what I got.
> 
> ...



Only super sexxxy women like Chantal end up at 35, living with an African immigrant manlet and his GF in a ghetto govt housing complex.  Or have a former boyfriend like Peetz and a string of sleezy sex stories about fucking old homeless dudes and stinky strangers for burgers.  Such is life for a sexy, desirable BBW. 

Her constant posting of carefully constructed photos where she think she looks like hot shit prove she's a legit narcissist instead of just vain.  Someone who was vain would never allow their face and body to be distorted by 400 lbs of pure lard, their vanity would never allow it.  But a narcissist believe they are gorgeous regardless of all common sense and reality.  

The funniest part is that none of her effort matters to the only people who find Chantal attractive.  Fat fetishists and feeders make it very clear that they only care about massive layers of blubber.  They drool over Tammy and Amy Slaton the same as they do Chantal.  In fact, they much prefer the sweaty, balding, huffing, make-up dripping off Chantal in the park trying to walk 20 feet over some carefully curated selfie.  Chantal struggling to walk with her enormous pendulous gut is far sexy to fetishists than a duckface selfie.  It's a shame that fat fetishists are fairly rare and tend to be creepy out of work dudes, living in filthy trailers like her friend in Apple Valley and Karate Joe.  But I guess it at least gives her a small audience to send her horrifying nudes. _(You damn well know that if Chantal is deluded enough to think her face is gorgeous she also  manages to have the same delusions about her death fat beach ball bod.  One of the fetish creeps will eventually leak a naked photo of her. )_


----------



## Viridian (Jun 29, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> rotfl when she sucks her cheeks in to try and give her moon face some shape, it just makes her waddle hang down even lower. She's disgusting.



She also does some shooping or uses some sort of filter on her eyes too, I think. In her videos, her eyes are almost constantly squinted because even her _eyelids _are fucking fat and she's got fat deposits below her eyebrows that pushes the lids down even more. But whenever she takes one of these catfishing photos, her eyes are suddenly much rounder and wider, then pinch in abruptly and weirdly at the inner corners. She definitely enhances/alters her eyecolor too, as it often changes from FGAS angle shot to aspect ratio altered shot.


----------



## PatTraverse (Jun 29, 2019)

Viridian said:


> She also does some shooping or uses some sort of filter on her eyes too, I think. In her videos, her eyes are almost constantly squinted because even her _eyelids _are fucking fat and she's got fat deposits below her eyebrows that pushes the lids down even more. But whenever she takes one of these catfishing photos, her eyes are suddenly much rounder and wider, then pinch in abruptly and weirdly at the inner corners. She definitely enhances/alters her eyecolor too, as it often changes from FGAS angle shot to aspect ratio altered shot.


So people have a good point of reference.


----------



## THOTto (Jun 29, 2019)

Oh boy, strap in kiwis I got a fun one for you. Let me preface by saying this bitch is dumb, really really dumb. Worried about starving, I guess she never bothered to read the medication guide that clearly states all vyvanse does is reduce binge eating days and is not intended for weight loss.


Now I know some people don’t read these guides, guess it’s helpful that it’s bolded at the top of their website and isn’t for treating obesity either. 


But it’s all in the past right? She’s on it now and moving forward, so let’s look at what potentially will be coming up.


So we’ve got behavior and thought problems, new or worse bipolar symptoms, the potential for believing things that aren’t true and being suspicious (not that she needs help with that), hearing voices and new manic symptoms. Not to mention the heart problems which include you know, dropping dead. All for the potential to lower her binge eating by 3-4 days, totally reasonable right?

One last thing:


Don’t be like Chantal, actually read or at least skim medication guides, and have an idea of what you’re taking a pill for. I said before only a moron would look at her risk factors and put her on this combination, not only do I stand by that but Chantal has proven herself to surpass that standard. Oh and the best part? That 3-4 average of lowered binge days is because it helps curb eating _compulsions_. Meaning if you don’t have BED it isn’t going to help.

Her admitting to driving under the influence (it’s still illegal Jabba if you get pulled over you’ll get busted) is just the cherry on top.  I love it when cows tell the public they break laws. The moment her body adjusts and she’s no longer feeling that sweet stim buzz, she can also look forward to potential muscle pain and weakness, lethargic symptoms and going back to her overeating all while combating those side effects. Even if they increase her dose the chance of having side effects is going to sky rocket and that buzz period will get shorter and shorter.

TLDR: Chantal is a dumbass who doesn’t even know what she’s taking a pill for and is risking psychosis or even keeling over for it. Ontop of that she may get no benefit from it once the stim buzz runs out. Plus she admitted to dwi when she dinged that car.


----------



## blazinbeefbigolbuns (Jun 29, 2019)

Lookit dem trotters.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 29, 2019)

It says not to take the speed if you've taken an anti-depressant in the past two weeks. Hasn't she taken three different antidepressants in the past three days? The old med, the trazodone, and the new med? I don't remember what SSRI she was on or was switched to. I'm assuming that's because of the risk of serotonin syndrome?


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jun 29, 2019)

Blotto said:


> Her admitting to driving under the influence (it’s still illegal Jabba if you get pulled over you’ll get busted) is just the cherry on top.


I don't think that's accurate provided it's legally prescribed and being used as directed. Slight pl: I take Vyvanse for ADD, and it would be demonstrably less safe for me to drive without it than with.


----------



## THOTto (Jun 29, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> It says not to take the speed if you've taken an anti-depressant in the past two weeks. Hasn't she taken three different antidepressants in the past three days? The old med, the trazodone, and the new med? I don't remember what SSRI she was on or was switched to. I'm assuming that's because of the risk of serotonin syndrome?


Seratonin syndrome, it can potentially fuck with the antidepressants ability to work, all stims cause crashes both in energy and mood (what goes up must come down), increased chances of heath issues, and difficulty sleeping.
Article (focuses more on recreational stimulant use) Interaction risks



EurocopterTigre said:


> I don't think that's accurate provided it's legally prescribed and being used as directed. Slight pl: I take Vyvanse for ADD, and it would be demonstrably less safe for me to drive without it than with.


It’s not just that she’s driving while taking it, she’s tweaking that’s the problem. Plus you legitimately need to use it, she’s doing it because she can’t stop eating. One theory is ADD is caused by the brains inability to wake up, so by taking stimulants that helps correct it. When someone without that takes it they’re impaired.

Edit- Link while the cause really isn’t known this could explain why stimulants calm down individuals with add/adhd instead of escalating the issue.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Jun 29, 2019)

It is getting harder and harder to tell the parody comments from the real ones written by her delusional supporters.

I can only imagine how confusing it must be for our bleary-eyed Chantal to separate the haydurs from the sycophants while policing her comments after her busy, busy day of driving around in her car in a manic haze, yawning through a livestream and having a super romantic night with Bibi (who she TOTALLY reconnected with while listening to the radio this morning, guys! Vyvanse has not only cured her BED, it's _saved her relationship!)._


----------



## Blue Roses (Jun 29, 2019)

I knew a shrink who specialized in ADD/ADHD who basically said, "We don't know how any of these meds will affect any one person." After one of his patients flew to Europe and spent/gambled his life savings away, he made his patients promise to contract with a friend or trusted person in case they went into hypermania on the amphetamines they were prescribed. 

Given her comorbidities, body habitus, and likely undiagnosed mental illness(es) and personality disorder(s) she's an extremely high risk patient to be experimenting with serious psych meds which is exactly what's happening. And the prescribing doctor has known her for less than a month. It's fascinating but it's a catastrophe waiting to happen.


----------



## Crunchy Smegma (Jun 29, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Full make-up complete with hooker lashes. Maybe she's going to rent that walker today. Yay!
> View attachment 819217


A million Zimbabwe dollars, maybe


----------



## Tesco Disco (Jun 29, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> How is this bitch going to get a CT scan at her size? Anything over 300lbs generally requires a special CT machine and even then its dicey.  Can you imagine this cow getting stuck in the CT machine and them having to dismantle it to get her out? Or grease her up with some of that gravy she likes to drink to slide her out? God damn to be a fly on the wall in that scenario.



Well now, here’s something I can answer.
Sometimes one of my tasks for the day as a nurse is to help a bariatric patients move around, and sometimes that includes helping them into screening machines, such as a CT.

Most machines have a weight limit of 250kg, (at least in Aus) although people smaller might carry their weight differently and be unable to fit in the machine. This piqued my interest as there are people who do exceed this number/size.

I asked my superior what the procedure would be if this was the case, and was told that in such an instance, a patient is to be taken to a veterinary /zoological facility that deals with animals such as horses, cows, rhinos etc, as our animal friends sometimes need screening, and so have a much larger capacity and size. 

I couldn’t imagine the humiliation.


----------



## Aldora (Jun 29, 2019)

These meds are supposed to stop binges, but I have a feeling that this will happen: Chantal will stop feeling the binging urges and this will cause her to freak out and she will go and binge, and it will be a big binge. She will be afraid of starving and not eating enough calories, just like Amber did when she was on OPTAvia.


----------



## roachrypt (Jun 29, 2019)

Have the meds even had time to work? I doubt it. 
She's most likely manic because she's getting to try all these new meds! And getting to talk to all these doctors! and none of the binge eating wasn't her fault! and she actually was a victim like she always suspected! and she's just in this giant warped tornado of vanity and identity seeking and she's just in a really good mood over it. 
This is the "I don't give a fuck I'm going to get skinny and show them haters" identity that she wears. 
Don't worry, pretty soon it will morph into "I know what I'm doing" which will morph into a chimp out which will start the cycle over again. 
(Sorry, I'm not as familiar with the chantal cycle like I am with the amber one) 
But I'm pretty sure that's how it goes? I don't have a chart to reference back too. (lol)


----------



## Who Now (Jun 29, 2019)

So, if she is taking meds for BED but doesn't really have BED, how does that work? hmmm


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 29, 2019)

Vynase doesn't take time to work. It's like speed.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jun 29, 2019)

roachrypt said:


> But I'm pretty sure that's how it goes? I don't have a chart to reference back too. (lol)



Someone did make a cycle chart for Chantal, similar to the Amber chart. I can't find it, but Google did pop up this interesting timeline.


----------



## THOTto (Jun 29, 2019)

roachrypt said:


> Have the meds even had time to work? I doubt it.
> She's most likely manic because she's getting to try all these new meds! And getting to talk to all these doctors! and none of the binge eating wasn't her fault! and she actually was a victim like she always suspected! and she's just in this giant warped tornado of vanity and identity seeking and she's just in a really good mood over it.
> This is the "I don't give a fuck I'm going to get skinny and show them haters" identity that she wears.
> Don't worry, pretty soon it will morph into "I know what I'm doing" which will morph into a chimp out which will start the cycle over again.
> ...


Antidepressants generally take months to have an effect, vyvanse Is a slower release adderall. Adderall is less then a molecule from meth the difference is how quickly it’s absorbed into the brain. When swallowed it usually kicks in around 30 minutes give or take and after the initial jolt there’s always a crash, it’s just slower.



Who Now said:


> So, if she is taking meds for BED but doesn't really have BED, how does that work? hmmm


Oof, well the short version is her body is going to adjust in 3 days to two weeks. Any mood lifting benefits will be gone. She may or may not get an initial burst of energy after taking it after this point regardless it won’t last. Since she likes the feeling of being full she’ll probably eat through the meds as her hunger returns. It might be slightly uncomfortable but since that’s what she wants all day she’ll go back to eating all the time. She’s going to get discouraged between her hunger, the lack of weight loss and a lower mood. It’ll last shorter and shorter periods of time until her body becomes dependent. From this point on let’s assume she’s stayed on them long enough and didn’t just give in when she had to put in effort so bear with me.

This is where it gets interesting, dependency is the physical need to function (this is a rough explanation.) Chantal won’t be able to miss a dose without lethargy, weak muscles, depression and other severe physical and emotional symptoms. Dependency can be part of addiction so think full withdrawal symptoms. We all know Jabba has an addictive personality. The emotional need and psychological symptoms are going to be killer as well and with the plethora of issues she has she’ll be more likely to start abuse them.

Vyvanse has to be dissolved in the liver, She has to take it orally for this to happen, that’s why it’s considered a lower risk then other stims and it’s easier to get. I’m not gonna lay out how to abuse vyvanse but it is possible. Also when you’re engaging in one addiction you’ll be more likely to form another.

Personality wise we’re going to see wild mood swings, erratic behavior, lots of anger, mania, disorganized speech and thought patterns, Long term it’ll be doing damage to her body while she’s getting no benefit that she couldn’t get from a cup of coffee.


----------



## roachrypt (Jun 29, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Vynase doesn't take time to work. It's like speed.



That would make sense. Because bro her livestream she has on her channel right now - she’s like high as fuck.


----------



## AllAboardChewChew (Jun 29, 2019)

I still don't get the obsession with Peetz but he appears to be quite the eligible bachelor according to her comment section - any ideas as to how? Guy can't even drive to pick up his comics.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jun 29, 2019)

AllAboardChewChew said:


> I still don't get the obsession with Peetz but he appears to be quite the eligible bachelor according to her comment section - any ideas as to how? Guy can't even drive to pick up his comics.



He is too inept to bike or take public transit too. Not driving is common in large cities, but most people have some alternative form of transportation, other than relying on a weekly ride in the Bingemobile. That car has got to be more rank than the night bus.


----------



## Not me (Jun 29, 2019)

Are we really sure he doesn't take public transport? After all he has a job, so he has to get there somehow.


----------



## weaselhat (Jun 29, 2019)

i still can’t get over the fact that she is getting or has a walker. A fucking walker.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 29, 2019)

@Blotto  Are the chimpouts more likely to occur while she's on the speed or when she crashes? Will she feel a crash every evening as the med wears off?

I am interested to see what exactly she'll do for this short period of time she'll be experiencing newfound energy paired with euphoria. Shopping, I guess. She doesn't *do* anything. After she spends the last of her YT money she'll have nothing to do but think about food. She'll be sitting home with nothing to do, nowhere to go, and no one to talk to. That's gotta equal manic livestreams. She'll likely run out of things to do in the next few days. So she'll be home alone and restless, bored, yet have energy. She'll probably start cooking again, considering food is her only interest. Or maybe she'll feel anxious and bored and just eat as usual since that's her one and only coping mechanism.

I honestly cannot get over how she wasn't on the med for more than a few hours before she literally forced herself to eat. You've got to be fucking kidding me. AL too, eating those slices of pizza when she was on Phentermine. Do they actually honestly believe they will starve if they don't eat? What do they think will happen? I can understand the usual deathfat stuff - wanting to feel full, not wanting to feel hungry, not being able to deal with emotions without eating, etc. But I get the impression that Jabba truly believes she's have some sort of negative physical reaction to not eating. That is so fucking insane.


----------



## THOTto (Jun 29, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> @Blotto  Are the chimpouts more likely to occur while she's on the speed or when she crashes? Will she feel a crash every evening as the med wears off?
> 
> I am interested to see what exactly she'll do for this short period of time she'll be experiencing newfound energy paired with euphoria. Shopping, I guess. She doesn't *do* anything. After she spends the last of her YT money she'll have nothing to do but think about food. She'll be sitting home with nothing to do, nowhere to go, and no one to talk to. That's gotta equal manic livestreams. She'll likely run out of things to do in the next few days. So she'll be home alone and restless, bored, yet have energy. She'll probably start cooking again, considering food is her only interest. Or maybe she'll feel anxious and bored and just eat as usual since that's her one and only coping mechanism.
> 
> I honestly cannot get over how she wasn't on the med for more than a few hours before she literally forced herself to eat. You've got to be fucking kidding me. AL too, eating those slices of pizza when she was on Phentermine. Do they actually honestly believe they will starve if they don't eat? What do they think will happen? I can understand the usual deathfat stuff - wanting to feel full, not wanting to feel hungry, not being able to deal with emotions without eating, etc. But I get the impression that Jabba truly believes she's have some sort of negative physical reaction to not eating. That is so fucking insane.


Every person reacts differently. She’ll probably be angrier, anxious and more reactive on the meds, but that’ll only last as long as the high. After crashing there’s a higher chance of depression, hopelessness, lack of energy, etc. I’d guess the former, it’ll be magnified if she’s not sleeping too. 

She’ll crash as long as the stim high is working. Once her body is used to it she won’t go up as high so she won’t fall as far provided she takes her meds as directed, if she’s sporadic that’s a different scenario. 

Chances are she’ll get hyper fixated and space out on pointless things, losing track of time. Spacing out watching things is normal. she may also over pluck eyebrows, scratch her skin, pick at blemishes, pull her hair out or engage in other compulsive behaviors.


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (Jun 29, 2019)

Since I could not uplod to the farms I used someones Mega. Here is the possible start of the new saga.


----------



## Beluga (Jun 29, 2019)

What a wonderful way to start a weekend! I can see a drug-induced chimp out very soon! There's something extremely entertaining about high Chantal, I can't fucking wait!


----------



## RemoveKebab (Jun 29, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> Someone did make a cycle chart for Chantal, similar to the Amber chart. I can't find it, but Google did pop up this interesting timeline.


I got you


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 29, 2019)

She’s high as fuck and it’s only exacerbating her sargonian smugness. The most paradoxical thing about youtube deathfats is that, though they are undeniably at the rock bottom of society, they act more smug and arrogant than the golden child of a Hollywood tycoon and an Arabic royal princess.


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 29, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> She’s high as fuck and it’s only exacerbating her sargonian smugness. The most paradoxical thing about youtube deathfats is that, though they are undeniably at the rock bottom of society, they act more smug and arrogant than the golden child of a Hollywood tycoon and an Arabic royal princess.



Agree. ANd I think this behavior is more remarkable in livestreams because they're getting a dopamine rush from all the real-time attention.


----------



## Wyzzerd (Jun 29, 2019)

By Merlin's beard you miss this thread for a day or two and it turns into a rollercoaster trying to catch back up.

At the rate we are going she could have a manic episode where she tries to set a world record eating beef and cheddars during a livestream choke to death on sandwich number 14. 

On a slightly late note, I hope she attempts to use the walker and it collapses under her weight. Because she uses the weight her broken scale says, while in reality she can exceed bariatric walkers weight limits.


----------



## sgtpepper (Jun 29, 2019)

Kukkamaaria said:


> Hah, I KNEW she'd figure out some excuse not to go pick berries with momma. I was already wondering how the hell she would lean down without choking and eyes popping out of her head. Now she can stay home and pick her own dingleberries.



She did before this video even went live! I believe it was in her grocery haul video she was foreshadowing this whole thing. She was talking about her berry-picking plans and then backpedaled and said "if the plan follows through". She most likely knew she couldn't handle berry-picking without a walker because her large body can't walk that much in the sun. She was searching for excuses not to go and here it is. 

I am sure her mother has a car and can drive them to go. This just allows Chantal to get out of it.


----------



## Botched Tit Job (Jun 29, 2019)

Vyvanse lasts 12 hours... If that. So is she taking it in the evening? If she is, she's never gonna sleep again. If y'all are saying she was high on stream, that would have to be the case.


----------



## sgtpepper (Jun 29, 2019)

Apologies for double comments but after getting high off new meds last night she fucked her car up more.

Another reason why she is an idiot. Doesn’t see how new meds make her feel and puts other people on the road at risk if she can do this to her car simply parking it.


----------



## PatTraverse (Jun 29, 2019)

Giving all this medication to someone like Chantal is a pure waste of time because her problem has mostly to do with the messed up relationship she has with junk food. Her childish personnality makes her only seek easy thrills and pleasures that require a minimal amount of effort to achieve. Which is why junk food is the perfect choice for her since they contain copious amounts of salt & sugar and why "boring" healthier options are a no go since they do not overload all the pleasure centers of the brain.

Beef 'n Cheddar is her best friend, her lover, her reward, her consolation prize, her hobby, her routine... It will never make her accountable or demand anything. It will not run away even when she sings her terrible cat songs or talk about her bodily functions.

But in the meantime, let us all laugh at how crazy she looks and acts while high on drugs.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 29, 2019)

sgtpepper said:


> Apologies for double comments but after getting high off new meds last night she fucked her car up more.
> 
> Another reason why she is an idiot. Doesn’t see how new meds make her feel and puts other people on the road at risk if she can do this to her car simply parking it. View attachment 820419



lol  In the livestream she said "I scratched the car".  That is a lot worse than a "scratch"  She freaken' gouged it.

She kept saying "Bibi is gonna be so angry", and mentioned she did the same thing to the last car.

Perhaps this is a key to the mystery of why she got rid of the old car?  Maybe after gouging _that_ one, Bibi told her, "I don't want you driving my car anymore" and told her she has to get her own car?  We'll never know, but maybe...  I sure know that if by some weird fluke in the universe, she were _my_ girlfriend, I would tell her to keep her fat paws off of my vehicle.

She already has the check engine light on.  She strikes me as the type who is not conscientious about oil changes and other maintenance.  Now she has gouged the door and quarter panel.  I'm not sure what a Kia with 100,000 miles on it is worth, but I doubt anyone would pay $1000 to buy it now...

Don't drive stoned, kiddies.  And whatever you do, don't drive stupid.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jun 29, 2019)

What will it be?
A heart attack?
Stroke?
Or will she blow through a traffic light & kill innocent people on her way to Arby's?

An irresponsible land whale high on drugs driving a car won't end well.



EurocopterTigre said:


> I don't think that's accurate provided it's legally prescribed and being used as directed. Slight pl: I take Vyvanse for ADD, and it would be demonstrably less safe for me to drive without it than with.


This is just the first paragraph from an article on Canadian law. If Chantal gets caught, she will be charged.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 29, 2019)

It’s only a matter of time until, possessed by hunger and an Arby’s 2 for 1 voucher, she plows through a bunch of kids on a school trip.


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (Jun 29, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> It’s only a matter of time until, possessed by hunger and an Arby’s 2 for 1 voucher, she plows through a bunch of kids on a school trip.



She cannot drive that thing properly when parking at a slow pace, she will get into a serious accident when on that stuff sooner or later. If she is injured in that accident, there is not a lot the doctors are going to do if it is serious. Chest compressions, trach. none of that shit is going to be easy or possible.


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 29, 2019)

She is so _dumb_. "Don't drive until you know how this medicine affects you" is the first warning you will hear/read for every medication on the fucking planet. It is printed on every rx pill bottle I have ever had. Even if it's inocuous stuff like antibiotics, they still put that warning there. She just popped that pill and zoomed off...


----------



## RemoveKebab (Jun 29, 2019)

sgtpepper said:


> Apologies for double comments but after getting high off new meds last night she fucked her car up more.
> 
> Another reason why she is an idiot. Doesn’t see how new meds make her feel and puts other people on the road at risk if she can do this to her car simply parking it. View attachment 820419


Vynase is a helluva drug


----------



## Angry New Ager (Jun 29, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> She already has the check engine light on.  She strikes me as the type who is not conscientious about oil changes and other maintenance.  Now she has gouged the door and quarter panel.  I'm not sure what a Kia with 100,000 miles on it is worth, but I doubt anyone would pay $1000 to buy it now...


By the time Chantal's done with that car, it's going to end up at one of those bottom-feeder used car lots--the ones that sell cars that are still technically driveable, but are one major repair away from the junkyard. Those lots make all their money selling cheap, shitty cars at predatory loan rates to people who are unable to save up enough cash to buy one outright, and whose credit is so fucked they can't get a decent loan. 

And that's partly because the suspension in that poor car is going to be utterly destroyed, thanks to hauling Chantal's bulk around. A little econobox like that isn't built to carry 400+ lbs in the driver's seat all the time, much less Peetz's added bulk on occasion. That much focused stress on one part of the car is going to create all kinds of problems, over time. She's probably destroyed the seat by now, too--not just from piss and shit accidents, but just by crushing it under her bulk. And then there's the issue of scheduled maintenance you've mentioned, which we can be sure Chantal doesn't get to.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 29, 2019)

Angry New Ager said:


> By the time Chantal's done with that car, it's going to end up at one of those bottom-feeder used car lots--the ones that sell cars that are still technically driveable, but are one major repair away from the junkyard. Those lots make all their money selling cheap, shitty cars at predatory loan rates to people who are unable to save up enough cash to buy one outright, and whose credit is so fucked they can't get a decent loan.
> 
> And that's partly because the suspension in that poor car is going to be utterly destroyed, thanks to hauling Chantal's bulk around. A little econobox like that isn't built to carry 400+ lbs in the driver's seat all the time, much less Peetz's added bulk on occasion. That much focused stress on one part of the car is going to create all kinds of problems, over time. She's probably destroyed the seat by now, too--not just from piss and shit accidents, but just by crushing it under her bulk. And then there's the issue of scheduled maintenance you've mentioned, which we can be sure Chantal doesn't get to.


Added to which, the knee-deep layer of greasy food wrappers currently melding into the carpet and upholstery.


----------



## THOTto (Jun 29, 2019)

@sgtpepper ew, charge your phone sooner next time pleb.

On the bright side as part of my fanart crusade I wrote a beautiful poem in honor of our dumbass, Jabba

To the pace of “there once was a man from Nantucket”

There once was a cow named Chantal
In truth she was shaped like a ball
She screeched at her cats, and got really fat, then said that she shat where she sat.

Every morning she filled in her hair
Her scalp would give quite a scare
She lies to her self, but refuses help, into her psyche does kiwi farms delve

One eve she traveled by car
To a couple that was quite far
She got shot down, and looked like a clown, the fact is she was just too round.

Chantal she lies through her teeth
For all she wants to do is eat
Bibi ran away, in hopes he might play, or else his soul would decay

Their home is covered in mold
Despite the lies that she’s told
Bibi has a wife, Chantal has no life, causing them all some strife

The wife she does have a rule
In my home don’t eat like a mule
Chantal couldn’t deal, her hands on the wheel, stuffing down her latest meal.

The cycle it starts up again
Who knows when it really will end?
She will end up dead, after living in bed, and that’s all that can be said.


----------



## wheelpower (Jun 29, 2019)

It's live







ETA: Damn she's massive


----------



## Botched Tit Job (Jun 29, 2019)

Ok, y'all (Chantal included) are being a little autistic about this so let me power level for a second to clear things up.
I'm a human who has taken a healthy dose of Vyvanse on a daily basis for years. It doesn't make you high. It doesn't impair your driving. There's no huge crash because it's designed to not have that happen. Hyperfocus is the most common mental side effect and usually that just results in researching dumb shit in depth for hours in a trance like state. 
She crashed her car because she's bad at driving and she's acting high because she loves being high on meds because she's a junkie. Placebo effect.
Also, it won't let her lose weight. It makes you feel not hungry but it doesn't make you feel full. When I started Vyvanse I  forgot to eat, because I'm a human of normal BMI and not a 400+lb gorl with an eating disorder. However, when I did eat, it was because the food was so tasty it bypassed the need to be hungry. (I.e. candy, snacks, pizza, etc.) She's gonna only eat large amounts of shit because her general hunger will be gone and that's what would have driven her to be willing to eat healthy things in the first place. 

Thanks for coming to my autistic TED talk.


----------



## sgtpepper (Jun 29, 2019)

Botched Tit Job said:


> Ok, y'all (Chantal included) are being a little autistic about this so let me power level for a second to clear things up.
> I'm a human who has taken a healthy dose of Vyvanse on a daily basis for years. It doesn't make you high. It doesn't impair your driving. There's no huge crash because it's designed to not have that happen. Hyperfocus is the most common mental side effect and usually that just results in researching dumb shit in depth for hours in a trance like state.
> She crashed her car because she's bad at driving and she's acting high because she loves being high on meds because she's a junkie. Placebo effect.
> Also, it won't let her lose weight. It makes you feel not hungry but it doesn't make you feel full. When I started Vyvanse I  forgot to eat, because I'm a human of normal BMI and not a 400+lb gorl with an eating disorder. However, when I did eat, it was because the food was so tasty it bypassed the need to be hungry. (I.e. candy, snacks, pizza, etc.) She's gonna only eat large amounts of shit because her general hunger will be gone and that's what would have driven her to be willing to eat healthy things in the first place.
> ...


I see what you’re saying but as someone who doesn’t have ADHD (like Chantal) or something similar Vyvanse and Adderall affect me like any other amphetamine. It does give you a euphoric feeling if you have a large dose. I can 100% see how it would make her driving even worse. They most likely have her on a larger dose considering her size.


----------



## Ellana (Jun 29, 2019)

Botched Tit Job said:


> Ok, y'all (Chantal included) are being a little autistic about this so let me power level for a second to clear things up.
> I'm a human who has taken a healthy dose of Vyvanse on a daily basis for years. It doesn't make you high. It doesn't impair your driving. There's no huge crash because it's designed to not have that happen. Hyperfocus is the most common mental side effect and usually that just results in researching dumb shit in depth for hours in a trance like state.
> She crashed her car because she's bad at driving and she's acting high because she loves being high on meds because she's a junkie. Placebo effect.
> Also, it won't let her lose weight. It makes you feel not hungry but it doesn't make you feel full. When I started Vyvanse I  forgot to eat, because I'm a human of normal BMI and not a 400+lb gorl with an eating disorder. However, when I did eat, it was because the food was so tasty it bypassed the need to be hungry. (I.e. candy, snacks, pizza, etc.) She's gonna only eat large amounts of shit because her general hunger will be gone and that's what would have driven her to be willing to eat healthy things in the first place.
> ...


I have tried to hold off from speaking this as well. From personal experience, Adderall XR gives a high, euphoria, elevated mood, what have you, after first taking it and lasts no more than a couple hours. After that there really isn't a high every day. And the high never lasts for the entire duration the drug is in your system. Your body gets used to it. Yes, Adderall XR and Vyvanse are two completely different drugs, but Vyvanse is the lesser of the two in terms of stimulants.

I suspect Chantal's experience thus far with Vyvanse is almost like a placebo effect.

To add: Adderall has never affected my driving. Then again it's not surprising that someone with 0 self control allowed herself to drive recklessly while slightly under the influence of a stimulant.


----------



## plant boy (Jun 29, 2019)

There are plenty of studies on ADHD drugs and driving, The results are generally that the person drives better and more attentively.

However, Those are studies typically being done on people being treated for their A.D.H.D and not the dreaded B.E.D.

https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT00801229


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 29, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> It's live
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At 13:22, in the middle of a remarkably stupid soliloquy about YouTube fame, she refers to herself as a "celebrity" for the first time ever in public.  I remember when Paris Hilton was called "a celebrity for doing nothing".  Chantal is a celebrity for shitting her pants, regurgitating and re-eating ramen noodles, crashing her cars, and failing at every facet of life.  How times have changed!


----------



## Who Now (Jun 29, 2019)

In yesterdays stream all the ass patters were gushing over her, telling her they loved her hair down. So now, of course, she is going to wear it down like in her current stream, constantly touching it and "arranging" it. So gross and it irritates me. I'm exceptional over it.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jun 29, 2019)

Just to add my 2¢ on the effects of certain drugs, the reason the warnings & side effects on labels are longer than the explanation of the drug is because things affect everyone differently.
Someone may feel dizzy, most do not.
Someone may feel nauseous, most may not.
Someone may get headaches, most may not. And on & on. Add any other medications to the mix & we have no idea how Chantal's pea brain, stomach & intestinal tract (gag) will react.

Chantal in particular mostly diagnoses herself & takes medicine, or skips doses, or doubles up on doses or takes herself off meds when she feels like it. Remember, she is smarter than any doctor she has ever seen. 
It would be impossible to figure out how any medicine affects her mainly because she's crazy.

Chantal is a terrible driver to begin with. Now add the multiple medications she is mixing & we have the perfect storm of incompetence.
Bottom line is she should not be driving until she sees how she reacts to her new meds. No one should be injured or die because she's an irresponsible dumb ass.
Hopefully the worst that will happen is the mess she made of her car. No innocent person should be put in harm's way because a land whale who can barely fit in her car as it is, is now taking multiple drugs while driving from one fast food place to another.


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 29, 2019)

She's using it off-label. She doesn't have ADHD like you lil hyperactive spergs  

If you don't have adhd and you take those drugs you do get kind of wired. And she obviously was in her last livestream. Wired and distracted. No one was saying she was tweaking or completed wasted or anything.


----------



## weaselhat (Jun 29, 2019)

I have a relative with ADHD and uppers calm him down.  in the end, it doesn't matter how meds effect some rando, because  she is using a drug to try to fix a mental problem. 

I guarantee you she did not mention her previous insomnia that she had before even starting any medication.  I think it was a mistake for the doctor to give her diet pills.  If she needs any drug,  she probably needs something like lithium.


----------



## ImJustAbitSwollen (Jun 29, 2019)

every time Chantals morbid ass says "ya know?" I want to drop kick babies.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jun 29, 2019)

sgtpepper said:


> Apologies for double comments but after getting high off new meds last night she fucked her car up more.
> 
> Another reason why she is an idiot. Doesn’t see how new meds make her feel and puts other people on the road at risk if she can do this to her car simply parking it. View attachment 820419



I've done this when parking a fulll size and large SUV in a garage, many times.  The length of the scrape meant that she was going faster than she should have, cut the wheel wrong and/or she didn't hear or feel the initial impact and kept going  If you're going slow, and watching the side mirror, you stop and turn away from the column.  The fact she hit the column not at the wheel well, but the middle of the door - she was likely extremely inattentive.   Though based on all the input on her meds, she's probably too fucked up to drive safely.


----------



## Angry New Ager (Jun 29, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> It's live


 GRWM means "Get Ready with Me," right?

Well, what the fuck is Chantal getting ready _for,_ exactly?

Sitting around her apartment, doing nothing?

Making a fast-food run?

Going shopping online, filling her cart with more ugly tarps that don't fit, and that she can't properly afford?

Another gruelling session of deleting comments she doesn't like from Youtube?

Another intellectually stimulating outing with Peetz?

She has nothing to get ready for, except maybe her own demise.


Dutch Courage said:


> At 13:22, in the middle of a remarkably stupid soliloquy about YouTube fame, she refers to herself as a "celebrity" for the first time ever in public.


That this cow is delusional was already a foregone conclusion, but that she imagines herself a "celebrity"? GTFO, Chantal.

Nobody knows who this noxious hambeast is unless they're a fetishist or hatewatching her. That other losers make response videos in order to snag a few views from her hatewatchers doesn't make her a "celebrity." Nor does having a thread here on the Farms. It just makes her a laughingstock.

Chantal, when other media outlets besides a bunch of Youtube small-fry start paying attention to you, and your name and face become widely recognized outside the circle of internet autists who either laugh at you or want to stick their dicks between your yeasty fat rolls, maybe then you can start to consider yourself a "celebrity." But calling yourself one now only reinforces the fact that you're a delusional narcissist.

ETA: 


Pizza Sloth said:


> I've done this when parking a fulll size and large SUV in a garage, many times.  The length of the scrape meant that she was going faster than she should have, cut the wheel wrong and/or she didn't hear or feel the initial impact and kept going  If you're going slow, and watching the side mirror, you stop and turn away from the column.  The fact she hit the column not at the wheel well, but the middle of the door - she was likely extremely inattentive.   Though based on all the input on her meds, she's probably too fucked up to drive safely.


That the paint scrape is bright yellow makes it obvious that she had her head way up her ass. If she'd been looking and paying attention, she would have seen that post. And if it happened in a parking garage she was already familiar with, how could she not know it was there?

She can barely fit into the car as it is. I'm amazed she can reach the pedals at all, much less be able to move her feet in time to react apropriately. And while she's crammed into that car, the range of motion she has in her arms is seriously impaired because all of her fat is in the way. So it's hardly a shock she's shit at parking.


----------



## Digital Thunder (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm late to the Vyvanse talk (and Botched Tit Job was pretty spot-on with the feigned hyperactivity being sported), but Chantal still keeping up her eating habits despite the medication is a solid testament to just how fucked she is. There's a reason it's the only approved medication for binge-eating on the market: Vyvanse at the 30+ milligram mark is a _motherfucker _towards appetites, even if it's being taken for ADHD/ADD. It'll make trying to eat normally a pain for non-deathfats, not that it's much of an issue until it wears off and the hunger can be felt. I unintentionally lost 40-45 pounds because of it.

She's obviously deranged and her compulsions know no bounds, but overeating through Vyvanse is really something.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jun 29, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> This is just the first paragraph from an article on Canadian law. If Chantal gets caught, she will be charged.
> View attachment 820431


That's just states that DWI is against the law, which, yeah no shit.

You'd need to dig through the actual Canadian statutes to find a useful definition of what specific elements qualify something as a DWI offense. With that broad a definition anyone taking Vyvanse, other amphetamine based stimulant treatment, or pretty _any_ psychoactive drug would be committing a serious felony.


----------



## THOTto (Jun 29, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Just to add my 2¢ on the effects of certain drugs, the reason the warnings & side effects on labels are longer than the explanation of the drug is because things affect everyone differently.
> Someone may feel dizzy, most do not.
> Someone may feel nauseous, most may not.
> Someone may get headaches, most may not. And on & on. Add any other medications to the mix & we have no idea how Chantal's pea brain, stomach & intestinal tract (gag) will react.
> ...


Exactly, psychiatric drugs are unpredictable as is. But using any off label, and particularly with controlled substances makes it more difficult. That’s why no one can accurately say x is going to happen, all you can do is infer with what is known about her health and look at common side effects. My posts were a tongue in cheek thing to start with and never intended to be more then “lol she doesn’t even know the basics of an addictive and perhaps dangerous substance she’s putting in her body. Here’s information that’s widely available.”



SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> She's using it off-label. She doesn't have ADHD like you lil hyperactive spergs
> 
> If you don't have adhd and you take those drugs you do get kind of wired. And she obviously was in her last livestream. Wired and distracted. No one was saying she was tweaking or completed wasted or anything.



In all fairness I did use the term tweaking for dramatic effect but I forget spergs take things literally, I apologize  . Reeeeeeing because you have something in common with a cow stopped being funny a while ago. It’s almost like you guys have more in common with her then you want to admit.



weaselhat said:


> I have a relative with ADHD and uppers calm him down.  in the end, it doesn't matter how meds effect some rando, because  she is using a drug to try to fix a mental problem.


I addressed this before everyone freaked out so I’ll explain one last time. There are brain imaging studies that suggest ADD/ADHD is caused by the brain and certain receptors not being able to properly wake up. When taking stimulants they do hence why it can calm patients down. However if your brain is fully awake it ramps you up. *That’s why those effects* *including impairment don’t apply to people who genuinely need stimulants for ADD, I only was talking about risks related for off script use. *BED patients see improvement because it curbs the compulsive eating, it’s not intended to be a diet pill. *Chantal eating through it shows she’s not driven by compulsion. This is funny and she proved yet again she’s a liar. It impairs her thinking and no one should drive right after they start taking any medication. The issue isn’t being medicated, it’s being impaired. *So calm down, you’re all taking a slight out of nothing and acting exactly the same way the person we’re *supposed* to be laughing at does.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Jun 29, 2019)

In her live she said that copyright striking TYU was wrong. But that she had done more research into copyright and found out that people can use her whole video as long as they transform it in some way, instead of clips only, like she originally thought. So she reversed the strike.

What a pack of lies. She knows and has known for a long ass time reaction videos are fair use period. They have been around since the beginning of youtube.

She strikes out of spite but doesnt want to get caught abusing the system or coming off that way to her followers. So she's doing some damage control.


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (Jun 29, 2019)

Angry New Ager said:


> GRWM means "Get Ready with Me," right?
> 
> Well, what the fuck is Chantal getting ready _for,_ exactly?



Trying to score drunk old men or homeless bums for quickies in the toilet or under a bridge.

Also here is the stream. She will probably delete hers.


----------



## Who Now (Jun 29, 2019)

She seems so pissed off in this video, like an underlying rage just wants to burst out.


----------



## THOTto (Jun 29, 2019)

Who Now said:


> She seems so pissed off in this video, like an underlying rage just wants to burst out.


She’s just constantly mad because she has no ears and can’t hear all the sweet nothing’s every man she’s ever met tries to tell her. All she gets is silence and a weird looking face, that means they wanna fuck her right?


----------



## Aldora (Jun 29, 2019)

Of course it is a double cheese burger lol.

And I bet once the camera was off, she ate another one.


----------



## Entertain me (Jun 29, 2019)

Late to the party, and I semi-watched the recent streams, but did she say she was getting the full hysterectomy or are they just removing the cysts and/or ovaries? 
Could be important when it comes to the whole five children charade, I mean after a full hysterectomy it should be game over for the relationship, no? Or is Bibi still gonna stick around like the loser he is?
And honest to God, if for whatever reason she does not get that surgery within this year, I really don't want to hear anymore of her stupid cysts here, pre-cancerous cysts there.... I mean they've been there for years, and she should get the surgery already or she needs to shut up about them.
I will take my mad on the net ratings now.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 29, 2019)

Angry + new diet? Someone got a surprised standing on the scale today.


----------



## IB 262 (Jun 29, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> lol  In the livestream she said "I scratched the car".  That is a lot worse than a "scratch"  She freaken' gouged it.
> 
> She kept saying "Bibi is gonna be so angry", and mentioned she did the same thing to the last car.
> 
> ...


When she asked if it will "wash out" I almost fell out of my chair laughing. I don't know why but she keeps shocking me with how stupid she is.


----------



## nothingtoseehere (Jun 29, 2019)

She was supposed to see Rena, but Rena had plans with her parents, so she stayed in, made dinner and cleaned her house.
Noted that no dinner was made for Bibi or sister wife, despite the shopping allegedly being for the entire household of three.
Also, she is NOT eating pasta right now, that is, she didn't feel like eating pasta but she's totally not doing keto, its just a low carb meal. Added mayo and yellow mustard which has no carbs. A lot of people are doing keto so why not try ya know.

Totally not doing keto, it ruins the reproductive organs ya know according to Dr Karatejoe.

Beauty bite of the pickle at about 4.50 for those who hate themselves.






She couldn't do it wrapped in lettuce because of her warfarin apparently, as her last blood test results were "not on par".

Then a boring story about some people who bought a million dollar house with a sinister past.

*I don't miss the bread*

More blah blah story, including sanctimonious preaching that the bad guy in the story should have just saved his money and bought a house and got a mortgage, thanks financial sage Chantal.

Then she wants people to suggest healthy fajita recipes as she's craving healthy fajitas.


----------



## Mr Foster (Jun 29, 2019)

nothingtoseehere said:


> Then she wants people to suggest healthy fajita recipes as she's craving healthy fajitas.



You know what's a good healthy fajita recipe Chantal?

Eating one (1) of them.


----------



## AllAboardChewChew (Jun 29, 2019)

She just finished a big fatty burger and the first thing that comes to mind after finishing is that she's craving fajitas? I thought vyvanse was supposed to help with this shit?


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jun 29, 2019)

The point of the live GRWM was because she talked to Rina & they were supposed to go out. She even said Rina would probably be wondering what was taking her so long (because she was dawdling on a live stream) & that were probably going someplace boring & she would have too much make-up on.
Then she instead makes dinner & stays in because Rina had plans with her parents? What?
Bibi is out with a friend. No mention of his sister. Going out with Rina meant a live stream of her getting ready complete with applying her fake hair & then she stays home.

And the other day didn't she say she was supposed to meet up with another mysterious friend that also never happened? Boy, for someone who keeps reminding us that she has LOTS of friends, she's home eating alone. I predict Doritos & take out after those sad burgers she choked down.
Can't keep up with her lies anymore.


----------



## Pudgy Bear Claws (Jun 29, 2019)

Pickles are good but this blob eats them constantly. It wasn't that long ago that she was eating pickled green beans out of the jar. Her pee must be extra disgusting with all that vinegar.


----------



## Angry New Ager (Jun 29, 2019)

Who Now said:


> She seems so pissed off in this video, like an underlying rage just wants to burst out.


She's not even doing keto; she only bothered to post a "keto friendly" meal because keto is still sort of trendy right now, and maybe somebody looking for keto-friendly meals will see that thumbnail of her bloated moon of a face looming over a sad, bunless double cheeseburger and heap of pickle spears and think, "Oh yeah, that looks helpful."

 


Entertain me said:


> Late to the party, and I semi-watched the recent streams, but did she say she was getting the full hysterectomy or are they just removing the cysts and/or ovaries?
> Could be important when it comes to the whole five children charade, I mean after a full hysterectomy it should be game over for the relationship, no? Or is Bibi still gonna stick around like the loser he is?
> And honest to God, if for whatever reason she does not get that surgery within this year, I really don't want to hear anymore of her stupid cysts here, pre-cancerous cysts there.... I mean they've been there for years, and she should get the surgery already or she needs to shut up about them.
> I will take my mad on the net ratings now.


It doesn't matter whether she has a full hysterectomy or not; she's never having kids, be it with Bibi or anybody else. She's already 35, which is when women's fertility starts to decline more rapidly with each passing year; she has massive ovarian cysts and may have PCOS (her sideburns hint at that); and even if she found a sex partner with a long enough dick (and the sheer willingness) to ejaculate in the one yeasty fold that would do any good, her obesity means she's so hormonally fucked (even without PCOS) that she's unlikely to get--much less stay--pregnant.

Minus her ovaries, but with her uterus remaining, she'd only be able to get and stay pregnant with the help of fertility specialists, but given the level of medical non-compliance we've already seen with her, the chances of that happening are nil. And that's pretending that any fertility specialist would agree to take her as a patient in the first place, or that the Canuckistani government would pay for it--neither of which is going to happen. 

Personally, I think that if Chantal actually does have huge, possibly pre-cancerous cysts, she's resisted having her ovaries removed because doing so would immediately throw her into menopause, which is rough enough for women in their 40s and 50s who enter it gradually, but a massive shock to the system, with all sorts of highly unpleasant effects, when it comes about suddenly due to bilateral oophorectomy. Given how irrationally vain she is, the rapid aging that would occur (including increased hair loss!) would be a blow she's mentally unequipped to deal with. And since she's so fucking huge, working out hormone replacement dosages afterward (assuming she can even get that covered) isn't going to be easy, either.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 29, 2019)

I fully believe she was DWI- Driving while inhaling food. She was probably pulling into the parking garage with a sack full of fast food and was distracted while fiending for her fix or had started to dig through the bag. Her huge gut rests on the steering wheel and it probably impedes her ability to turn the wheel fast making a fast correction impossible.

Just what a 400lbs person needs- sodium bombs aka a jar of pickles and mustard (one whole gram of sodium), and, of course, mayo and cheese. Fatties and their cheese. She can't possibly have a leaf or two of lettuce to wrap her burgers in because of her "clot meds". There is just so much vitamin K in a few leafs of iceberg. 30 mcg per 1/4th head compared with the 15 to 18 mcg  in each 100g  of pickle.  

Can't wait to see how she makes fajitas unhealthy. Real fajitas are essentially lean meat marinated in beer and spices then grilled with a squeeze of citrus. Grilled vegetables usually accompany as do radishes, sliced onion, cilantro and pico de gallo. Nothing inherently bad there. She can buy low carb/low cal tortillas or simply show restraint and just eat 2. Instead she will eat a bucket of sour cream and a pound of cheese with rice and beans because a 1/4th cup of shredded lettuce might cause a health crisis.

I do believe we are entering the WLS saga. Something is definitely up. The question is, how long can Chantal keep this up? I smell failure around the corner.


----------



## thejackal (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm 10 seconds into this "cook with me" and listening to the 400lb food addict bend over backwards to virtue signal about the fat in ground beef has me ready to neck myself.

edit: 7 minutes -- "_I don't miss the bread_" -- you're right chantal you don't miss the bread.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 29, 2019)

Her "dinner" was filmed, edited, and uploaded by 6pm. Just the fact that she felt the need to tell us it was indeed dinnertime but that it bright out because summer was enough to clue us in that it wasn't dinnertime.

A double cheeseburger. She claims she has no hunger, has to remind herself to eat, force herself to eat, and yet she decides on a fatty double cheeseburger for dinner at 4pm. She has to eat to avoid feeling nauseous. Just feel nauseous, you fat sow.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 29, 2019)

Live again: "Keto Questions"






She is unusually stupid and lazy in this one.

A_ lot_ of her questions about keto have to do with shitting.  "Are you a carnivore?  What is your poop like?  Is it like a dark matter poop that sinks to the bottom, or is it a floating poop?"  She repeatedly brings up shit, and asks the dingbats about their shitting habits.

She wants to do "lazy keto", which to her means cutting out processed food.  She tells us she has already cut processed food out of her diet completely, even though just 5 hours ago she was eating processed cheese and pickles.

At approximately the 39:00 mark, she finally lifts her head out of her pillow in completely bumbling fashion, and the effort leaves her winded.  Repeat: lifting her head out of her pillow made her out of breath.

On the plus side, we get to watch her chewing on her fingers, chewing on her lip, and chewing on her pillow. The finger and lip are probably keto-friendly, not sure about the pillow...











Bonus nose picking shot, with the very same finger she chews on:





And an armpit scratch:





So why not rub the saliva, snot, and armpit sweat into her eye too, for good measure?


----------



## gurutopics (Jun 29, 2019)

can't wait for her to jump, and then fall off the keto diet and into a carby, greasy pile of


----------



## Lies Unlimited (Jun 29, 2019)

thejackal said:


> I'm 10 seconds into this "cook with me" and listening to the 400lb food addict bend over backwards to virtue signal about the fat in ground beef has me ready to neck myself.



Its part of her weird, schizophrenic unstable self image which is hilarious to watch unfold over the course of a week. Monday she's crowing about how shes a proud BBW whose supersize milkshake brings all the boyz to her yard, and shes bouncing on dick left right and center.  Tuesday she tearfully tells the audience that she's tired of weighing as much as a VW Beetle and is gonna finally get really fit and lose weight and climb mount everest but first shes gonna check into a psych ward. Wed is mukbang day, Peetz optional. Thurday is is Rage at the Haterzzz While Driving day, uneaten pie optional. Friday is a too-long, disjointed, uninteresting, livestream in the soft-voiced, sweet, feminine, Canada's Sweetheart whispercoo, trilling at the viewers that she feels great and her life is perfect, shes been eating healthy for 10 minutes, so all is wonderful, Karatejoe optional. Sat is her Workout Video, where she attempts to walk 20 ft, but has to sit for an hour in between each step. Sunday is wildcard day, but most likely she's singing to her cats, dignity and sanity optional.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 29, 2019)

I've watched 5 minutes of this. The 1st thing I heard was her uttering the phrase "snotty fart"s. The delusions are rife. Chantal doesn't eat that much sugar. I distinctly remember a pie (which she denies eating), a cake from Hello Fresh (which she ate slabs of), but wait- She admits to binging on chocolate bars. Just not that often. She mainly binges of fast food...and pizza...and someone reminded her, cheese. Then she has to tell us that coffee gives her the shits and she is addicted to cheese.....I'm out.


----------



## THOTto (Jun 29, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> View attachment 821280


If I were more sadistic this would be a good avatar. OH @ThisWillBeFun !! YOU MIGHT WANT TO LOOK AT SOMETHING.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jun 29, 2019)

I've popped in on her live stream a couple of times.  First time was "what does keto do to your poop?" now she's just told a story that on a trip home from her hometown she had to poop on the side of the road because a pizza upset her stomach, and "thank god I had tissues" and now she's asking opinions on the healthiest diet.  

So once again, this is all her trying to figure out what diet is best for her instead of following a plan from a professional. She's throwing around plant based again. Earlier she was asking about glycemic index... and fuck, she's pre-diabetic, on a menu of pills, can't eat dark leafy greens like kale and spinach. 

It's the never fucking ending story.


----------



## irishAzoth (Jun 29, 2019)

Keto era confirmed?
Is Chantal gonna fuck up keto like Jack Scalfani and suffer a stroke?

Edit: Spelling


----------



## Whatthefuck (Jun 30, 2019)

Angry New Ager said:


> She's not even doing keto; she only bothered to post a "keto friendly" meal because keto is still sort of trendy right now, and maybe somebody looking for keto-friendly meals will see that thumbnail of her bloated moon of a face looming over a sad, bunless double cheeseburger and heap of pickle spears and think, "Oh yeah, that looks helpful."
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter whether she has a full hysterectomy or not; she's never having kids, be it with Bibi or anybody else. She's already 35, which is when women's fertility starts to decline more rapidly with each passing year; she has massive ovarian cysts and may have PCOS (her sideburns hint at that); and even if she found a sex partner with a long enough dick (and the sheer willingness) to ejaculate in the one yeasty fold that would do any good, her obesity means she's so hormonally fucked (even without PCOS) that she's unlikely to get--much less stay--pregnant.
> ...


I’ve said it before and I stand by it. Her male pattern baldness, obesity, excess facial hair, and cysts on her ovaries point directly to PCOS. You can develop some nasty stuff if you don’t treat it appropriately. If she had treated it from the get go she may have been fertile and may not be this obese. PCOS fucks hardcore with your hormone production so it’s easy to eat yourself into her situation. That’s why you treat it. It’s a simple combo of hormone replacement usually in the form of birth control pills and a diuretic that helps eliminate the over production of androgen and testosterone. Also, a low carb diet is essential as you become insulin resistant. 

All of her issues are self inflicted. That’s why I have zero sympathy. She wanted to shrink those cysts with a grape lemon fast instead of what may actually have helped which is a low carb diet. Stupid cow.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 30, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> The point of the live GRWM was because she talked to Rina & they were supposed to go out. She even said Rina would probably be wondering what was taking her so long (because she was dawdling on a live stream) & that were probably going someplace boring & she would have too much make-up on.
> Then she instead makes dinner & stays in because Rina had plans with her parents? What?
> Bibi is out with a friend. No mention of his sister. Going out with Rina meant a live stream of her getting ready complete with applying her fake hair & then she stays home.
> 
> ...



Chantal’s life is incredibly boring. Applying drag queen make up is one of the few things she can do while sitting on her fat ass in her grubby apartment. Chantal will do full face make up just to take some cringey selfies of herself for IG or visit drive thrus.

Chantal isn’t capable of almost any physical activity so make-up is one of the only thing she can do to indulge her vanity - oh and those hideous fake nails. Death fat clothes are depressing, she can’t fit into normal shoes. All death fats spend their non-food money on make up and nails. 

If this crazy bitch cant even manage to lose any weight while taking speed I’m going to laugh my ass off.


----------



## VyanseIsntMagic (Jun 30, 2019)

Long time lurker (since about page ~200), first time poster! Been debating whether to reply because I want to avoid PLing to much here. But I might be able to provide some insight into why Chantal is about to become more of a trainwreck. My insight on this comes from three things, which I'm just going to note and will be the extent of the PLing. I've (1) had WLS (duodenal switch), (2) actually have BED (pre- and post-op), and (3) was prescribed Vyvanse for it. I'm suspicious of Chantal's BED/Vyvanse "journey"  for two reasons:

First, no sane doctor would prescribe Vyvanse to someone at Chantal's BMI. Even if she legitimately has BED, prescribing stimulants on someone this obese is asking for adverse events. Vyvanse is not generally considered a first-line treatment for BED due to the blood pressure issues.  It is usually only considered after extensive therapy *and *nutrition sessions have not reduced BED incidents to a level that the patient's medical team considers acceptable. Getting a Vyvanse prescription after one session suggests Chantal lied extensively about her history of therapy and nutrition counseling  (we are all shocked).

Second, there is no way a legitimate clinician will diagnose BED after one therapy session. They may suspect BED, but to diagnose and prescribe after such a short period is bizarre. The clinician has to try and seperate the overeating behavior from actual BED behavior. BED is not simply overeating all the time. BED means you have the compulsion to eat absurdly large quantities of food in small periods of time. To the point of physical pain. For example, people with BED can/do binge on things like lettuce or protein bars. It is possible to have BED and also just overeat at other times, but no therapist would be able to disentangle that after one meeting.

I also noticed Chantal indicated the Vyvanse prescription was a 30 day sample - did anyone else? I don't know how the Canadian public healthcare system treats BED medications. But if its like the US healthcare system, no insurance would authorize Vyvanse for someone like Chantal. If the 30 day sample runs out and Chantal can't get a refill, the comedown of going from 30mg of stimulant a day to 0 will be fun.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 30, 2019)

She's never been diagnosed with BED. If you listen carefully to what she says, she usually gives herself away. Her latest "confirmation" of BED was smugly telling her audience that she made sure to ask the shrink. I can't remember exactly what she said but it was either: "He said he's treating me for BED" or "He said this is a treatment for BED". That's fine and may well be true.

He didn't diagnose her with anything, though. He just said that the treatment she is receiving is the treatment someone would BED would receive. The other weight loss doctor didn't diagnose her with anything either. She said he said, "Yep, that's an eating disorder." That is not a diagnosis. Whether Chantal actually believes it is or is just wording things in order to make things sound worse, who knows.

She met and spoke to each of these men one time for one session. I doubt she even spent 20 minutes with either, seeing as most of her appointments consisted of lying to nurses and nutritionists. She's probably so stupid that she thinks doctors do diagnose people in a single 20-minute visit, never to be seen again.

I don't know or care whether she has BED. She's clearly fucked in the head in more ways than one. But she's never been diagnosed with BED, that's for sure.


----------



## PatTraverse (Jun 30, 2019)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Chantal’s life is incredibly boring. Applying drag queen make up is one of the few things she can do while sitting on her fat ass in her grubby apartment. Chantal will do full face make up just to take some cringey selfies of herself for IG or visit drive thrus.
> 
> Chantal isn’t capable of almost any physical activity so make-up is one of the only thing she can do to indulge her vanity - oh and those hideous fake nails. Death fat clothes are depressing, she can’t fit into normal shoes. All death fats spend their non-food money on make up and nails.
> 
> If this crazy bitch cant even manage to lose any weight while taking speed I’m going to laugh my ass off.


Prepare to laugh your ass off because Chantal is not losing any weight! Limiting hunger cues with drugs is pointless when the person has not listened to that for decades. We have to remember that this is someone who will eat until the body literally cannot take anymore.

A big reason why she eats is out of boredom and that is why she keeps ballooning up at an incredible rate since she decided to become ultra sedentary. She has said multiple times that she is constantly planning her next meal even while in the middle of one. It is simply the main and pretty much only hobby to pass the time in her empty life.


----------



## Beluga (Jun 30, 2019)

Her latest livestream was deleted.  I wonder if  she did it by accident whilst high or because she realised she looked and acted like a disgusting, high human being.


----------



## downloads (Jun 30, 2019)

Boring  Ontario health care stuff incoming. Group therapy is almost always the first step if you go to a hospital seeking mental health care and you aren’t determined to be a suicide risk. The group therapy is free for the patient. It’s not going to be just for people with eating disorders specifically it’s to teach people about cognitive behavioral therapy techniques and so far that lines up with what Chantal said. The person leading the group can’t prescribe medication or diagnose you with anything.   From there you might go back to your primary care doctor to talk about meds. Or if she doesn’t have her own doctor some overworked doc at a walk in clinic. 

All that just to say I agree fully with what someone mentioned awhile ago, she’s not been diagnosed with anything she spent the time after her group therapy to research exactly what to say to her doctor to get what she wanted.  The earliest appointment for a physiatrist is probably a month out from now and that’s why her doctor gave her a 30 day sample of the speed. 

Nothing moves fast with Ontario health care, there’s no way they got her into an actual shrink in the timeline she’s pretending they did. It took us six months all told to get someone actively dying from anorexia to get to see an eating disorder specialist and they were 90 pounds at the time.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 30, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> I’ve said it before and I stand by it. Her male pattern baldness, obesity, excess facial hair, and cysts on her ovaries point directly to PCOS. You can develop some nasty stuff if you don’t treat it appropriately. If she had treated it from the get go she may have been fertile and may not be this obese. PCOS fucks hardcore with your hormone production so it’s easy to eat yourself into her situation. That’s why you treat it. It’s a simple combo of hormone replacement usually in the form of birth control pills and a diuretic that helps eliminate the over production of androgen and testosterone. Also, a low carb diet is essential as you become insulin resistant.
> 
> All of her issues are self inflicted. That’s why I have zero sympathy. She wanted to shrink those cysts with a grape lemon fast instead of what may actually have helped which is a low carb diet. Stupid cow.


While agree with you that all of those symptoms are found in PCOS, they are also found in metabolic syndrome as a by product of being obese her entire life and eating a very poor diet. The human body is a wonderfully forgiving piece of machinery, but at some point it cannot compensate for the amount of abuse that people like Chantal put it through. She likely has a whole slew of issues directly related to her weight. In addition to what you mentioned- Fatty liver is a given and we know she has Apnea.  Adipose tissue in general is an endocrine organ, but especially excessive amounts of abdominal fat causes these normal endocrinological functions to go out of whack and misinterpret signals from other systems such as hunger signaling and satiety. It becomes a vicious cycle that only putting down the poutine will fix.

In PCOS, the ovaries produce large amounts of small cysts that impede the function of the ovaries and production of hormones. Not (ALLEGEDLY) 2 bilateral serous borderline cysts the size of cantaloupe melons. Plenty of women have PCOS and aren't 400lbs. For some women, it absolutely can make them gain weight easier and make losing weight harder, but it also isn't the scapegoat that deathfatties like to make it out to be (same thing with hypothyroidism). All of her problems are related to her gluttony and hedonism. 

I agree with you that she is one person that could benefit from low carb or keto. But Cuntal isn't motivated enough or smart enough to do keto properly. She will just eat piles of processed nastiness and overload on animal fat and excessive protein. I also doubt that she'd be arsed to do math or check labels/research carb counts.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jun 30, 2019)

Blotto said:


> If I were more sadistic this would be a good avatar. OH @ThisWillBeFun !! YOU MIGHT WANT TO LOOK AT SOMETHING.



Have to admit, it looks good from here.

And thanks to @DutchCourage for the screenshot. Sums up Chantal perfectly.
A drugged hungry Chantal -is the best Chantal.


----------



## Kentaro (Jun 30, 2019)

Theres she goes again with one of her stupid "Creepypasta" or "scary story" as she calls it this video. (Since she's not eating pasta you guys, TEHE)
Its just so boring I cant bear to watch more than a few minutes.
Also I have been highly anticipating this Vyvanse era for a few weeks now, ever since she mentioned going on it in the future.
Is it just me or do her pupils look pretty dilated in her last few livestreams, not to mention the obvious high she was experiencing. Maybe it was just from the darkness.

Man I still cant believe her doctor put her on this cocktail of medications, given her various life threatening health issues such as blood clots and most likely high blood pressure and pre-diabetic.
After you start getting prescribed a ever-growing cocktail of medications just to keep you going, its usually only downhill from there and mind you shes only 35 years old.
To think that all of this (including her ovary cysts) could have been avoided by just putting the fork down and working hard on finding healthier coping mechanisms. 
Its sad and hilarious at the same time.


----------



## Chantfatty (Jun 30, 2019)

There is just something very very creepy and disturbing about her.


----------



## fatfuck (Jun 30, 2019)

chantal and keto will never happen. she's too lazy.

keto is one of the hardest diets because it actually requires you to know your food and weigh everything out. 

people new to keto take longer to get into ketosis and are much more sensitive to extra carbs which means they also fall out of it very easily. this means she won't be able to cheat unless she wants to be in keto flu phase 24/7.

first she'd have to check with doctor because keto puts a lot of strain on heart and for someone like her that could be deadly. then she'd have to educate herself on important shit she'll be missing from her diet, esp sodium, and how to properly calculate net carbs. combine that with constant weighing of food and planning out meals, i just don't see her doing it.

she failed at much easier shit like water fast or intuitive eating.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Jun 30, 2019)

downloads said:


> Nothing moves fast with Ontario health care, there’s no way they got her into an actual shrink in the timeline she’s pretending they did. It took us six months all told to get someone actively dying from anorexia to get to see an eating disorder specialist and they were 90 pounds at the time.



But I thought she resided in QC, so why would Ont matter?

I'm semi-new to Chantal, and I'm reading backlog out of boredom I have a couple questions/thoughts.

Does Chantal mainly stay in QC, or does she spend most of it in Ont because her French is shit? (I think I remember someone saying it was, I don't know French)

Is Peetz in QC or Ont?

Is Chantal seeing a doctor in Eng or Fr? The Anon who sighted her at the pharmacy seemed ESL, so I assume she was in QC. If she is seeing someone in Fr, maybe it makes it easier for her to manipulate telling the doctor vs audience due to the language change.

I feel dumb even asking these, but I'm hitting post anyway.


----------



## blazinbeefbigolbuns (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Twinkie (Jun 30, 2019)

why does she keep reposting that pic on her social


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jun 30, 2019)

blazinbeefbigolbuns said:


> View attachment 821995


This literally made me say "WTF" as to why anyone would post such a pic.  And worse, she's about 19 in that photo - when most teens are in their prime, and again, the time of all her lover stories since she spend most of her adulthood with Peetz and Bibi and has never truly been on her own.



fatfuck said:


> first she'd have to check with doctor because keto puts a lot of strain on heart and for someone like her that could be deadly.



Yea, it seems ambiguous if she's on any sort of a meal plan or program and if she's following it or just making shit up as she goes along again.   Last night in the live stream she admitted to not knowing how keto works, but a lot of people do keto or low carb; she's fucking clueless as to what the glycemic index is or works, which as a pre-diabetic she should kind of understand.   We know she doesn't read or understand nutritional labels other than calories so she's in a way nutritionally illiterate.   

I can't stand the fact she proclaims to love food - she knows little to nothing about food.  She loves to eat.  If she did love food so much she'd be researching her own fucking recipes.  

But hey, comments are still enabled even if getting moderated and she's learning to grocery shop on a routine like most people, so she has that going for her, I guess.


----------



## fatfuck (Jun 30, 2019)

blazinbeefbigolbuns said:


> View attachment 821995



always reminds me of a crime scene photo with a bloated corpse


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 30, 2019)

Kukkamaaria said:


> Hah, I KNEW she'd figure out some excuse not to go pick berries with momma. I was already wondering how the hell she would lean down without choking and eyes popping out of her head. Now she can stay home and pick her own dingleberries.


She said she couldn't go on her adventure with Peetz, or berry picking with mom because her check engine light was on.  But then in the very next video she was on her way to her mom's manic in the car.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 30, 2019)

blazinbeefbigolbuns said:


> View attachment 821995



Maybe she thinks she looks skinny? Chantal, you were already medically obese in this photo.
Maybe she thinks somehow men would find this picture of a fat, dirty, smelly teen attractive in some way? Chantal, the only people attracted to you are losers like KJ, and it's not due to your looks, believe me.
Maybe it's because even though her thighs are twice the normal human size, the arm by itself wouldn't set off any alarms? Chantal, your arm is now a solid 30 pounds heavier now. 30 pounds of fat. On your arm. 

That's it. I can't think of any other reasons why anyone would post this. No one would post it once, nevermind regularly. What the fuck?


----------



## DongMiguel (Jun 30, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> why does she keep reposting that pic on her social



Because she thinks she looks good in the picture, I'm sure. You see, Chantal is so bloated and fat right now that even older pictures of her when she was clearly overweight, but not near the level of fat she is today, look good in comparison ... at least, good enough in her warped mind. It's not a good picture in the least but it's from an era where she was at least somewhat normal shaped.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 30, 2019)

That picture, sadly, represents Chantal when she *was* in her prime. She was obese, but still able to do things and was still found fuckable even if it was by 40 year old creepy ass dudes. Everything that Chantal perceives as good, interesting, or even normal was probably right around the time that photo was snapped. It was her happy time when things still had hope and promise. It was before everything went to shit (literally in her case) and she started to dig her hole (grave?). This is depressing, yet compellingly entertaining at the same time.


----------



## Aldora (Jun 30, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> why does she keep reposting that pic on her social


That picture is the photo version of one of Chantals shit stories.

She is completely 100% crass and classless.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Jun 30, 2019)

blazinbeefbigolbuns said:


> View attachment 821995



From the laughing emojis I take it that this is supposed to be the photo equivalent to an "oopsie I dropped my pencil let me just pic it up sexily" moment but its Chantal so its horrifying and of course there's at least one bodily fluid mentioned.


----------



## DongMiguel (Jun 30, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> That picture, sadly, represents Chantal when she *was* in her prime. She was obese, but still able to do things and was still found fuckable even if it was by 40 year old creepy ass dudes. Everything that Chantal perceives as good, interesting, or even normal was probably right around the time that photo was snapped. It was her happy time when things still had hope and promise. It was before everything went to shit (literally in her case) and she started to dig her hole (grave?). This is depressing, yet compellingly entertaining at the same time.



Yup. She's a fat Al Bundy, perpetually lost in the past. But at least Al Bundy had a purpose. Chantal doesn't even have a job. 

But there's been one constant with Chantal over the years she's been on YT and that's how much of her stories revolve around a specific moment in her life. There's nothing new and exciting to share with her viewers, no journeys (beyond the fake health journeys she cycles through every few weeks) or trips, or life moments (outside getting a new car). It's all about 15-20 years ago. If Chantal wasn't such a shitty person, I'd actually feel bad for her. You know, the fact she has nothing substantial going on at what really should be the peak of her life. No family. No real friendships. No career advancements. No vacations and trips. It's pathetic. So, to find any hint of happiness, she has to look back at her past, which probably was the last time she felt valued, even if by gross fucks, and also overall happy.


----------



## multiverse (Jun 30, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> always reminds me of a crime scene photo with a bloated corpse


Used to prepare crime scene photos for a local police department. Have absolutely seen a bloated corpse pic like that more than once. In once memorable case, it was a death fat who died next to a space heater. Good times.



Queen of Moderation said:


> Plenty of women have PCOS and aren't 400lbs. For some women, it absolutely can make them gain weight easier and make losing weight harder, but it also isn't the scapegoat that deathfatties like to make it out to be


PCOS causes insulin resistance. This lowers the body's ability to burn calories in comparison to similar sized bodies, and generally adds up to between 50-150 calories less per day the patient needs to eat, in order to maintain their current weight. This is why PCOS "makes you gain" weight; you have to eat slightly less than others your size to stay the same. In normies this can add up to 20 lbs if they're not careful. 

So if Chantal was a normal weight for a 5'1" woman, say 115 lbs, then a gain to 135 might happen with PCOS. But she's always been fat. Her mother gave food in place of comfort from the jump. Chantal's weight is not on PCOS. It's on disordered behavior and a personality disorder.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jun 30, 2019)

DongMiguel said:


> to find any hint of happiness, she has to look back at her past, which probably was the last time she felt valued, even if by gross fucks, and also overall happy.



I doubt she was happy then. Happy people don't eat themselves to obesity or fuck people for a burger (I guess she thinks she is better than a hooker since she fucked a guy for a greasy burger that cost a few dollars) But compared to today, she totally was happy then.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 30, 2019)

blazinbeefbigolbuns said:


> View attachment 821995



The only way to clean that place is to incinerate the entire building, turn it to dust, seal it in lead containers, cover with concrete, dump into the ocean, and blow up an underwater mountain to cause an avalanche that will hopefully keep it buried long enough for mankind to develop interstellar travel and leave the planet.


----------



## downloads (Jun 30, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> But I thought she resided in QC, so why would Ont matter?
> 
> I'm semi-new to Chantal, and I'm reading backlog out of boredom I have a couple questions/thoughts.
> 
> ...



She lives in Ottawa.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jun 30, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> From the laughing emojis I take it that this is supposed to be the photo equivalent to an "oopsie I dropped my pencil let me just pic it up sexily" moment but its Chantal so its horrifying and of course there's at least one bodily fluid mentioned.


The irony of the screen grab is the photo and then "Big Beautiful Me".   True life meets satire.


----------



## CH 815 (Jun 30, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Maybe she thinks she looks skinny? Chantal, you were already medically obese in this photo.



She doesn't look skinny - but she looks way more human shaped. This was an era would she could have lost some weight and ended up fairly attractive and healthy.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jun 30, 2019)

blazinbeefbigolbuns said:


> View attachment 821995


Still the size of a heffalump


----------



## Strine (Jun 30, 2019)

That revolting photo has a lot of comments asking why she keeps posting it and about how gross it is. These are coming from her handful of actual supporters. Looks like gorl is asleep because there's going to be a deletion spree very soon.


----------



## Smiling Honeybadger (Jun 30, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> always reminds me of a crime scene photo with a bloated corpse



That's what I thought in the first second too. Gave me a fright for a sec. And on second view.... It does still not look distinctly better.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Jun 30, 2019)

Late chiming in on the car photo.  

Once you are aware of this fact you will see it all the time.  Extremely fat people almost always drive cars with fucked up passenger side panels and doors.  There are two simple reasons for this: 

One, when you are a fat person, and I mean Chantal-sized and not just someone's tubby mom, you have difficulty with body coordination and determining distances.  Chantal is wedged in that car and her gut makes it hard to steer, her head and neck fat make it hard to turn her head to get a good idea of what is happening on the sides, and overall her reactions are dulled and impeded due to all that body fat.  So when parking in places like parking garages with concrete support posts, she will have a very hard time determining how close she is to plowing into that post.

Two, when you are an absolute pantload, you need quite a bit of distance between you and the car next to the driver side to be able to get out without wrecking the car next to you or getting wedged in so badly you bruise yourself trying to maneuver or create a spectacle.  So you find yourself parking closer to the cars parked along the passenger side, or as close to concrete barriers and posts as possible.  

Combine having zero sense of distance, a poor reaction time, poor coordination and a desire to have as much clearance on the driver's side in parking spaces, and you have lots of cars with super-fat drivers that have Max Mad passenger sides, beat all to hell, often missing side mirrors.  If you live in the American South, once you are aware of this phenomenon, you will see it daily, if not more often.

Chantal absolutely needs to get a hobby and fast.  I've never known fats like her and Amberlynn who have nothing in their lives other than food and ass pats on social media.  The fattest fat I ever knew knitted and was very good at it and did it all the time when she wasn't eating.  The rest were readers, were way into nail art and the beauty community social media, and similar pastimes people with mobility issues could use to occupy their time.  Chantal still has some mobility.  This would be the perfect chance for her to ask her granny to get her an entry-level sewing machine and online lessons so she can make clothes, sew beds and toys for her cats, make new slip covers for her long-suffering furnishings, pretty napkins and placemats so her dining area looks special and not just the crappy place next to the cat boxes where she deigns to eat when forced to by medical suggestion.  She's gonna waste the money and time anyway, so why not do something that could directly benefit her looks and home appearance as well as give more SHAAAM! fodder for her channel?

But we've been saying that for a couple of years and every month she gets fatter.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jun 30, 2019)

DongMiguel said:


> Yup. She's a fat Al Bundy, perpetually lost in the past. But at least Al Bundy had a purpose. Chantal doesn't even have a job.
> 
> But there's been one constant with Chantal over the years she's been on YT and that's how much of her stories revolve around a specific moment in her life. There's nothing new and exciting to share with her viewers, no journeys (beyond the fake health journeys she cycles through every few weeks) or trips, or life moments (outside getting a new car). It's all about 15-20 years ago. If Chantal wasn't such a shitty person, I'd actually feel bad for her. You know, the fact she has nothing substantial going on at what really should be the peak of her life. No family. No real friendships. No career advancements. No vacations and trips. It's pathetic. So, to find any hint of happiness, she has to look back at her past, which probably was the last time she felt valued, even if by gross fucks, and also overall happy.



It was so sad in her last livestream when someone asked her what her favorite vacation with Malan has been. She looked confused, said she didn't know. Then thought fast and added, "I liked all of them," pretending she was having a hard time choosing. Then finally settled on, "I guess our yearly vacation to Montebello." Your what now?


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 30, 2019)

Chantel is so focused on her BED that she’s either forgotten or doesn’t know that she has a tic disorder. I don’t know if the meds she’s on will make that worse or not but it is certainly something she should have discussed with her doctor, and likely didn’t. 

She’s been doing the Shhh tic a lot more but cutting it out. I can tell because part of the tic is moving her nostrils like a rabbit, doing a shiver and then staring confrontationally at the camera. She cuts the vocal part out but not the physical. (Her darting eyes and constant hee hee’s, and her repetitions “hey guys hey guys hey guys hey”)  also seem to be part of this tic disorder. Probably her weird cat voice too, and stuff we can’t see. 

Here’s a little chart I found. Many people say certain foods make their tics worse including fried foods. She seems to do the shhh after a bite of pickle these days. 

Bottom line is this girl is very messed up but her lying could make her worse if she’s giving the wrong medication.


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (Jun 30, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> It was so sad in her last livestream when someone asked her what her favorite vacation with Malan has been. She looked confused, said she didn't know. Then thought fast and added, "I liked all of them," pretending she was having a hard time choosing. Then finally settled on, "I guess our yearly vacation to Montebello." Your what now?



If there is such a thing as a yearly vacation to Montebello (the one in Québec I assume), it cannot be more than a long weekend and that shit is damn close, likely the furthest they can drive before she can no longer sit in the car. Not exactly Bora Bora. I do not believe they have gone in a while either, it used to be a yearly getaway, but no more. Malan has games to play instead of picking toiletpaper out of your crack in that nice little auberge down by the water followed by a hefty bill for fucking up the toilet. I do not blame him.

I believe she believes her relationship with Bibi is still real, but nobody else is fooled. We have all been there, 17-18 years old, thinking it will still work, mother or father calling you crazy, it all blows up anyway. She is no longer a teen. Get your head out your ass butterball. It is fucking done.


----------



## FitBitch (Jun 30, 2019)

blazinbeefbigolbuns said:


> View attachment 821995


2003 Chatal is a big bitch and she looks positively young and dainty compared to 2019 Chantal.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jun 30, 2019)

She bought glorified mayo, a bunch of heavily processed crap, and a bag of cheese that should feed a family of 13 interspersed with a few organic berries


----------



## THOTto (Jun 30, 2019)

blazinbeefbigolbuns said:


> View attachment 821995


Good to know Chantal has always had a waddle and no chin. Hey maybe she’s of royal descent too! Her and Becky must be cousins, it all makes sense now guys!



Queen of Moderation said:


> Good do
> She bought glorified mayo, a bunch of heavily processed crap, and a bag of cheese that should feed a family of 13 interspersed with a few organic berries


Called it, if you can even think of food on stimulants, especially since she should still be in the stim high phase, your problem isn’t physical. There’s no pill that fixes batshit crazy.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jun 30, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> She bought glorified mayo, a bunch of heavily processed crap, and a bag of cheese that should feed a family of 13 interspersed with a few organic berries


Here's an archive:





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jun 30, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> She bought glorified mayo, a bunch of heavily processed crap, and a bag of cheese that should feed a family of 13 interspersed with a few organic berries



She still has ingredients in her fridge from last week like a big ass bag of lemons, tomatoes, the romaine lettuce, cukes unless that's for Bibi and Sisterloveroomie... and of all the items I am not seeing what meals can be made from them. Mostly snacking. I mean is she going to put those few pounds of mozz on her salmon with some of the salsa? I would get it if she got ingredients that could be made into a taco salads for a meal prep.. but there's no real recipe plan. I don't see a plan here other than "It's low carb stuff except the dried cranberries which are loaded with sugar but I'm not strict keto".


----------



## Strine (Jun 30, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> She still has ingredients in her fridge from last week like a big ass bag of lemons, tomatoes, the romaine lettuce, cukes unless that's for Bibi and Sisterloveroomie... and of all the items I am not seeing what meals can be made from them. Mostly snacking. I mean is she going to put those few pounds of mozz on her salmon with some of the salsa? I would get it if she got ingredients that could be made into a taco salads for a meal prep.. but there's no real recipe plan. I don't see a plan here other than "It's low carb stuff except the dried cranberries which are loaded with sugar but I'm not strict keto".


Chantal is going to revolutionise the diet world by being the first person to be on keto without attempting to induce ketosis. I thought she was pioneering with her "beef and cheddar vegan" diet, and her grape fast where she didn't fast or eat grapes, but this is really flash! At this rate she's going to be such a skinny legend that she'll be lighter than air and FLOAT to the top of Everest!


----------



## Viridian (Jul 1, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> chantal and keto will never happen. she's too lazy.
> 
> keto is one of the hardest diets because it actually requires you to know your food and weigh everything out.
> 
> ...



Not to mention that keto is a high-fat diet, and Cuntal had her gallbladder removed a while back. It's likely a big reason why she regularly destroys toilets after every meal.  Increasing the amount of fatty, greasy, processed foods in her diet and excusing it as "I'm doing keto!" will only lead to further gastrointestinal distress.

Hell, according to this link, Cuntal eats the exact _opposite _kind of diet from what people should after they lose their gallbladders.








						Gallbladder Removal Diet
					

While you can live without your gallbladder, you might need to make some changes to your diet to make up this change.




					www.healthline.com


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 1, 2019)

Costco grocery list:
2 pack of 750ml Jalapeno Lime Aioli aka mayo (allegedly gave one to Rina)
Raw chicken wings - five ziploc bags worth
8 pack of frozen chicken burgers
Huge bag of frozen salmon
Huge bag of seasoned frozen chicken breasts
2.75 *pounds* of shredded mozzarella
Huge container of processed salsa
Package of strawberries
Package of organic grape tomatoes
Package of blackberries
12 pack of processed guacamole minis
Three tubs of plain greek yogurt
12 packaged snack portions of processed cheddar, almonds, and cranberries (14 carbs each)

Isn't she supposed to do her weekly grocery shopping on Monday?


----------



## cuddle striker (Jul 1, 2019)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> ...
> when you are an absolute pantload
> ...


made my day.

Wasn't she going on a ghost diet? Maybe her fridge is full of spirit meal plans.


----------



## Mr Foster (Jul 1, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Costco grocery list:
> 2 pack of 750ml Jalapeno Lime Aioli aka mayo (allegedly gave one to Rina)
> Raw chicken wings - five ziploc bags worth
> 8 pack of frozen chicken burgers
> ...


 
Monday is Canada day. Most stores are closed.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 1, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> She bought glorified mayo, a bunch of heavily processed crap, and a bag of cheese that should feed a family of 13 interspersed with a few organic berries



And to think that just _yesterday_, she was telling all her adoring fans how she was _eliminating_ processed food from her diet.  "Lazy Keto" she called it...  At least the lazy part is the truth...


----------



## fatfuck (Jul 1, 2019)

i love how she turned a day out with a friend into a store trip because it's too much for her to do it alone. i bet rina did everything while chantal just waddled next to her.


----------



## CH 815 (Jul 1, 2019)

I find Chantal highly entertaining but the kind of video she does that I just can't watch are when she tells true crime stories while eating. One got recommended to me the other day about three women who went missing decades ago and Chantal is slurping and chewing away (I think it was soup or something really wet) while talking about these people, misremembering details, and doing her random airbrained speculating. It just seemed so disrespectful and gave me the creeps. It's probably bad enough for family members of victims to see new stories, dateline episodes, lifetime movies, etc. - but this? This is ultimate disrespect. Plus they are usually boring. She's better at talking about herself.

Edit: I forgot to mention the truly appalling part, her moans.

Chantal (trying to put on her sad, serious voice): "So sadly they were never seen again."

*Slurps. Chews. Eyes roll in the back of her head.*

Chantal: _Moans sexually_. "This is sooo good."

*Chews for 5 more minutes.*

Chantal: "So anyway, their families were desperate to find them."


----------



## roachrypt (Jul 1, 2019)

Typical with Chantal. This "diet" is going to fail just like all the other ones. Jesus. It's not that hard. Just eat..... less. And eat "normal" - She's still looking for a fix and identity. You can tell she's getting off on identifying as doing "keto" and day dreaming about being skinny and being a "keto" girl. (though she probably doesn't glamorize this as much in her mind as she does the vegan girls she aspires to role play as)  It's like she's cycling through hobbies instead of trying to make solid lifestyle changes. Like somebody that tinkers a little with this hobby, and that hobby, but commits to nothing and ends up having a workshop in the garage full of junk and half completed projects. She does this with diets.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jul 1, 2019)

I don't understand why she just buys random stuff when she shops for food. What is she going to do with a shit load of frozen chicken and cheese? She doesn't have all the components for a meal. When I go grocery shopping, I already have an idea of what I want to cook that week, so I get all the ingredients, not just whatever odd and end catches my eye. You'd think someone who's whole life revolves around stuffing her fat face would get moist writing a shopping list. It'd be like fatty foreplay. This is why she goes and spends hundreds of dollars of Grandmas money at grocery stores, and ends up eating out for every meal anyway.


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 1, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Raw chicken wings - five ziploc bags worth
> 8 pack of frozen chicken burgers
> Huge bag of frozen salmon
> Huge bag of seasoned frozen chicken breasts



So does she just... not care about animals anymore?


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jul 1, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> So does she just... not care about animals anymore?


That would imply she ever gave a shit. She wants to be a vegan because she thinks it'll somehow make her look like Freelee, not because she has an ounce of compassion for animals in her massive body. The fact she was watching slaughter house videos to try and guilt herself into not eating meat and it failed says a lot about her.


----------



## fatfuck (Jul 1, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> I don't understand why she just buys random stuff when she shops for food. What is she going to do with a shit load of frozen chicken and cheese? She doesn't have all the components for a meal. When I go grocery shopping, I already have an idea of what I want to cook that week, so I get all the ingredients, not just whatever odd and end catches my eye. You'd think someone who's whole life revolves around stuffing her fat face would get moist writing a shopping list. It'd be like fatty foreplay. This is why she goes and spends hundreds of dollars of Grandmas money at grocery stores, and ends up eating out for every meal anyway.



a pound of cheese is the meal


----------



## Aldora (Jul 1, 2019)

Chantal, Amber, DeathByJen, etc, will all fail their weight loss journeys for the same reasons: they want to be thin but they don’t want to stop eating. 

They all want to keep eating all their favourite foods and in the same quantity that they like. 

They think because they say they are on a diet or are going to lose “x” amount of weight that it will just happen over night and they don’t have to make any effort themselves. 

Losing weight is hard enough at the best of times, especially so when you have nothing else to do with your time, but eat.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jul 1, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> I don't understand why she just buys random stuff when she shops for food. What is she going to do with a shit load of frozen chicken and cheese?


She is too lazy and disorganized to have a plan before hand. She also is shopping while hungry- no surprise there. It's something that most people have done once and when you get home to put everything away, there are things that have no rhyme or reason other than they looked good at the time. If someone did that every time they went shopping the result would be Chantal's fridge, cabinets, and her gunt when they realize that frozen wild salmon isnt looking as good as it did, and it takes too long to cook, you need a recipe (Chantal does), and {insert more excuses} so I'll get Arby's just this once. Tonight only. I deserve it for going shopping, and I'll go back to my faux keto tomorrow....or never.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 1, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> i love how she turned a day out with a friend into a store trip because it's too much for her to do it alone. i bet rina did everything while chantal just waddled next to her.


If she's seriously considering a walker, I would not be at all surprised if she's riding scooters in stores now.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 1, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> I don't understand why she just buys random stuff when she shops for food. What is she going to do with a shit load of frozen chicken and cheese? She doesn't have all the components for a meal. When I go grocery shopping, I already have an idea of what I want to cook that week, so I get all the ingredients, not just whatever odd and end catches my eye. You'd think someone who's whole life revolves around stuffing her fat face would get moist writing a shopping list. It'd be like fatty foreplay. This is why she goes and spends hundreds of dollars of Grandmas money at grocery stores, and ends up eating out for every meal anyway.



Most deathfats are terrible at grocery shopping or planning meals or cooking or... or anything really.


----------



## Who Now (Jul 1, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> Here’s a little chart I found



In her costco video she was frantically blinking and she is known for her paranoid looking darting eyes, so the chart is probably right. 



roachrypt said:


> You can tell she's getting off on identifying as doing "keto


What the actual fuck? She must not be going to the "clinic" anymore or at least she is not following what the nutritionist told her to do. 
Incoming fast food pig out coming soon


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Jul 1, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> She still has ingredients in her fridge from last week like a big ass bag of lemons, tomatoes, the romaine lettuce, cukes unless that's for Bibi and Sisterloveroomie... and of all the items I am not seeing what meals can be made from them. Mostly snacking. I mean is she going to put those few pounds of mozz on her salmon with some of the salsa? I would get it if she got ingredients that could be made into a taco salads for a meal prep.. but there's no real recipe plan. I don't see a plan here other than "It's low carb stuff except the dried cranberries which are loaded with sugar but I'm not strict keto".



She's always done this, it's bizarre. Every 'healthy' plan has involved odd assortments of snacking food for 'lunch'. Deli meats, cheese, some vegetables, etc. I'm pretty sure she just can't be bothered to actually cook anything.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 1, 2019)

Who Now said:


> In her costco video she was frantically blinking and she is known for her paranoid looking darting eyes, so the chart is probably right.
> 
> 
> What the actual fuck? She must not be going to the "clinic" anymore or at least she is not following what the nutritionist told her to do.
> Incoming fast food pig out coming soon



When has she ever followed anything through? Starting off diets and journeys left and right, giving up almost immediately and claiming the diet doesn’t work is the lardass way.


----------



## JoyQ (Jul 1, 2019)

Hit me with a late but has she ever talked about her shh I said shh tic other than when she’s doing it? Given any explanation? 

My understanding is that she used to not edit them out and had now started editing better. Did she just not care before? Think it was normal?


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 1, 2019)

JoyQ said:


> Hit me with a late but has she ever talked about her shh I said shh tic other than when she’s doing it? Given any explanation?



She has referred to it at least once.  That time, she dismissed it as "guess I'm just weird" and did not seem embarrassed or concerned about it, or interested in why it may be happening.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jul 1, 2019)

Why was she speaking so low -in her own house? And why was she so out of breath? Oh, I know -the 400+ pounds she's lugging around.
She keeps buying stuff she has no intention of cooking. Chantal can't cook. She is really bad at it.
Most of that 'snack' type food will be gone by the end of the Canada Day festivities.
This is a woman who admits any opened carton or bag of something is eaten in full. Think Doritos. Think 6 Hello Fresh meals. One bag/box opened & it's gone.
Lazy Keto. Sure it is.

June was fun filled, but July should be pretty entertaining too. Once her 'miracle' meds wear off or her script runs out -look out. A hungry Chantal, is the best Chantal.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jul 1, 2019)

roachrypt said:


> Typical with Chantal. This "diet" is going to fail just like all the other ones. Jesus. It's not that hard. Just eat..... less. And eat "normal" - She's still looking for a fix and identity. You can tell she's getting off on identifying as doing "keto" and day dreaming about being skinny and being a "keto" girl. (though she probably doesn't glamorize this as much in her mind as she does the vegan girls she aspires to role play as)  It's like she's cycling through hobbies instead of trying to make solid lifestyle changes. Like somebody that tinkers a little with this hobby, and that hobby, but commits to nothing and ends up having a workshop in the garage full of junk and half completed projects. She does this with diets.


The flip flopping on stuff is common with someone who has a personality disorder. They don’t have their own solid identity so they grasp on to new ideas and hobbies to try and create an identity. It never works though because they go back to flip flopping and it’s and endless cycle.

Also she is a psychotic bitch so


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jul 1, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> Here's an archive:
> 
> View attachment 822856


That cat always looks so done with her. Doesn’t even have the energy to head over to the Bizoire and destress.


----------



## PatTraverse (Jul 1, 2019)

It is easy for Chantal to just consume for the sake of consuming since most of it is paid by her enabling grandma. She is the white trash version of a trust fund kid that has no idea of the true value of money because they never had to work for it. So her shopping cart is a mix of processed food that she really wants to eat and things that she thinks are healthy but really has no intention of ever touching.


----------



## fatfuck (Jul 1, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> If she's seriously considering a walker, I would not be at all surprised if she's riding scooters in stores now.



that would be poetic since it wasn't long ago where she did that whole rant video about AL using one


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 1, 2019)

Aldora said:


> Chantal, Amber, DeathByJen, etc, will all fail their weight loss journeys for the same reasons: they want to be thin but they don’t want to stop eating.
> 
> They all want to keep eating all their favourite foods and in the same quantity that they like.
> 
> ...



This is only tangentially related, but I think it is significant.  Sorry if this is a rant.

I was watching one of Jen's grocery hauls; don't remember which one (they are all the same). She was displaying the utter junk she bought, which usually has an uncanny resemblance to Chantal's bags o' junk, and missing as usual were actual vegetables.  Sure, there were frozen french fries and pre-made mashed potatoes and even some guacamole (which I now understand is fruit-based, not vegetable), but greens and leafy vegetables were totally absent.

However, she did get some carrots and celery.  She also displayed some sour cream and other cream-based "dips" she would use with her carrots and celery.  Deathfatties love dipping things.  They _must_ dip things or they become very bothered.  The idea of eating a vegetable without either dipping it or smothering it in cheese or gravy is completely alien to them.  Chantal admits to downright _hating_ vegetables; she will _only_ eat them with dips, cheese, or gravy on them.

This boggles my mind.  Leaving aside how delicious a well-prepared vegetable of any type can be, their dogged insistence in either dipping or smothering drives me bananas.

If either of them were even the least bit interested in really losing weight, wouldn't dips be the first thing to go?  Dips are purely an unnecessary accessory, and they tend to be the most densely caloric foods of all.  Wouldn't someone hellbent on eating as much as they can, but still wanting to cut calories, eliminate this unnecessary luxury?  It would probably save them 500 calories per day if not more.  The same goes with meat, too.  If you must have Chicken McNuggets, why not just eat them plain?  They still taste good; in fact, you can actually _taste_ the chicken if you don't use the sauce, which masks flavor completely.  You could slather an old shoe with BBQ sauce and never know the difference.

But no...  these fat loads have to have their precious dipping sauces, gravy, and melted cheese, or they will throw a baby tantrum.  Telling them, "ya know, you'd have an easier time losing weight if you stop with all the dips" will only get you blocked.

This is why I know they will die of fat, and soon.  Even the slightest little common-sense adaptation to their eating habits, one that would even help them enjoy the _flavor_ of food more, is anathema to them.  If someone claims to want to lose weight yet are buying dips for their crunchy vegetables...forget about it, it won't happen.


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 1, 2019)

It's not just the richness (and saltiness, let's not forget) that fatties can't live without. Dip also functions as lube; it helps them choke down more food, faster. If you've ever watched them eat on youtube (don't) you'll realize that fatties hate to chew.


----------



## Fatty-boom-boom (Jul 1, 2019)

I love the way she's "pretending" to do Keto so her audience can pat that fat ass.. She said she's not doing it then reading out the carbs on the stuff, it's really bizarre. On another note on her IG they were laughing (Reena and Chintal) at a squirrel eating french fries on top of (what looks like)  a fast food dumpster!!! So she's been going to get fast food with Reena then, that's not very "Keto"..


----------



## Whatthefuck (Jul 1, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> This is only tangentially related, but I think it is significant.  Sorry if this is a rant.
> 
> I was watching one of Jen's grocery hauls; don't remember which one (they are all the same). She was displaying the utter junk she bought, which usually has an uncanny resemblance to Chantal's bags o' junk, and missing as usual were actual vegetables.  Sure, there were frozen french fries and pre-made mashed potatoes and even some guacamole (which I now understand is fruit-based, not vegetable), but greens and leafy vegetables were totally absent.
> 
> ...


Didn't Chantal throw a strop over a fast food place not including her sauce one time? Am I confusing another fatty? It's always amused me that she's always super concerned about sauces (think the Taco Bell mountain of hot sauce), but can't be arsed to ask for napkins. Amazing.


----------



## Aldora (Jul 1, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> Didn't Chantal throw a strop over a fast food place not including her sauce one time? Am I confusing another fatty? It's always amused me that she's always super concerned about sauces (think the Taco Bell mountain of hot sauce), but can't be arsed to ask for napkins. Amazing.


Chantal also keeps a stock pile of sauces in her car.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jul 1, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> Didn't Chantal throw a strop over a fast food place not including her sauce one time? Am I confusing another fatty? It's always amused me that she's always super concerned about sauces (think the Taco Bell mountain of hot sauce), but can't be arsed to ask for napkins. Amazing.


I think she's done that a couple of times. I seem to remember in the super cheesey pizza mookbong she bitched that Pizza Pizza or whatever was out of ranch. I also think I remember doing it one of her more recent ones (I think the Burger King one with the disgusting looking chicken nuggets). I'd be shocked if those were the only two times.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jul 1, 2019)

Dips and sauces are vital to people like her because they’re an intense, instant hit of flavour, salt, sweet and fat all at once. A dopamine bomb. And since they don’t look like a solid food, she just ignores any calories in them. “Oh it can’t be THAT much, practically negligible!” Maybe in one bite, sure. But four sachets of ranch and one of honey mustard? You might as well just add in a chocolate bar to your meal.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 1, 2019)

#ketorecipes
Fucking gross. You're going to die, Chantal.


----------



## Aldora (Jul 1, 2019)

Not pictured is the other four plates of snacks that she will eat afterwards.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Jul 1, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 823485
> 
> #ketorecipes
> Fucking gross. You're going to die, Chantal.


What the entire fuck is that? Is that literally just baked mozzarella with salsa and processes guacamole? I can't and I refuse to try and understand this.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 1, 2019)

pinkbutterfly said:


> She's always done this, it's bizarre. Every 'healthy' plan has involved odd assortments of snacking food for 'lunch'. Deli meats, cheese, some vegetables, etc. I'm pretty sure she just can't be bothered to actually cook anything.



That's what kills me. PL here but I'm an avid home cook and I love food as a hobby and have for decades. I love new recipes, new ingredients, learning what foods are used in various cultures and countries. Watching shows and movies with culinary focuses, improving my techniques. I often will try an authentic recipe once even if it takes several days and never do it again like Pho or Thai green curry from scratch just to learn and taste.



Spoiler: This Woman: A Rant



Chantal doesn't even know what the hell half the shit she eats is or how to pick a papaya. At this rate I don't think she understands what the term "processed food" is because she keeps buying and eating it. The cheese on her two patties was not cheese. She admitted it was a Kraft single which is a processed food cheese like product. IT HAS THE TERM "PROCESSED" IN THE FRONT LABEL. She could have gone with a cheddar or other actual cheese... or maybe kicked it up by doing Swiss and then some sauteed mushrooms. Nope. Gorl has to eat a half pound of pickles.

But the thing is, she only bought stuff people mentioned in her live stream, as indicated by the focus on the berries which have a very short shelf life. No plan as to her maybe doing them in a salad with the romaine or in a smoothie.. or making a raspberry sauce for the chicken breast or salmon (it is delicious on sword-steak...). She didn't look up recipes or make a plan as others point out and it frustrates me that she is that fucking stupid to think that livestream advice from the YouTubers she shuts down on a regular basis more than taking her own lead or following the lead of her professionals that have given her fucking dumbed down workbooks to help educate her as to what a portion size is and how to balance a meal. She needs one of those fucking plates that has it divided into "Protein, Veg, and carb" compartments.

Hell, if I were to give her keto recipes and have but she then deletes her community section so why bother telling her shit over and over if she just dismisses it (as she is her doctors now, and at the expense of taxpayers) is to go to the websites of those fucking IG accounts she tagged for a couple days and follow their recipes. For instance, there's an amazing lemon butter recipe using chicken thighs that has mushrooms, thyme, cream, lemon and you can toss in other veggies like asparagus which is amazing and the sauce is something she could (would) drink like juice. Have that with some cauliflower rice (which she can get in the frozen section if she can't put fucking chunks of cauliflower in a food processor) and boom. Fucking dinner for a week if she cooks 6 thighs in a batch with the actual recipe calls for.

Chantal, we know you look through this site.  When the hell are you going to realize that while you may have an alleged disorder, you set yourself up for failure.  You have the most amazing tool possible... the fucking internet.   There are websites like r/loseit,  r/sundaymealprep, r/keto for support and questions.  Recipes sites like Damned Delicious or I Breathe I'm Hungry with loads of recipes.    Grow the fuck up and learn how to adult even if you need to buy five more of those white board calendars.   Make a fucking plan WITH your professional health care providers.  Fucking keep a emotion log so you can figure out when you're most apt to have a fucking chimp out episode.   Stop blaming comments for your binges.




And for anyone who read the rant, thanks.  Though yep, What I suspected is happening - she didn't come up or research any recipes.  She just bought a  bunch of food low in carbs she may or may not eat.  This is why her diets fail.. who the fuck can eat that more than once, while sober, and sane?  Seriously, she could have simply gotten some more ground meat spiced up, cheddar cheese and just do a taco salad with iceberg or the romaine she has on hand (it's only the dark leafy greens that have a lot of Vitamin K) and eat something.....recognizable.


----------



## JoyQ (Jul 1, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 823485
> 
> #ketorecipes
> Fucking gross. You're going to die, Chantal.


Literally just cheese. Aren’t the carbs in Keto supposed to come from veggies? If you are eating 20-25 net carbs a day and this has 4 net carbs (x to doubt) then you would be spending 25%+ of your carb allowance on cheese, avocado (not even fresh avocado) and tomato. From the cheese alone this has to be at least 500 calories. 

But I guess she’s using her medical condishuns as a reason she can’t eat leafy greens. Although I don’t understand how that works.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Jul 1, 2019)

If you can cook a nice steak and put salt and pepper and butter on veggies and put them in the oven, keto is not hard. 

But this is Chantal. Keto when you dont know cooking basics or are a lazy pile of lard is not going to be feasible. Unless you plan on eating a lot of jerky and premade hardboiled eggs, you're in for a rough go of it. She's once again attempting something that is out of her reach.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jul 1, 2019)

This "journey" (gag) won't last till Wednesday. No one eats this slop & the previous cheese slop pictured earlier.


----------



## Aldora (Jul 1, 2019)

The thing that always gets me about these deathfats like Chantal, is that they can never eat simply. They can never have a normal yogurt, they have to add honey and chia seeds and strawberries and granola. It is always quantity over quality. Aways.


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Jul 1, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> This "journey" (gag) won't last till Wednesday. No one eats this slop & the previous cheese slop pictured earlier.
> 
> View attachment 823524


Looks like yogurt, honey, chia and flax, and a fuck load of berries?

That's... Yeah that's not really going to work for keto. It's easy to do a lazy keto diet but this ain't it.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Jul 1, 2019)

Birthday Dickpunch said:


> Looks like yogurt, honey, chia and flax, and a fuck load of berries?
> 
> That's... Yeah that's not really going to work for keto. It's easy to do a lazy keto diet but this ain't it.


Isn't honey a no no on Keto? I don't know because I've never really looked into it, but honey is a sugar, right? I'm so confused.


----------



## meepmapmop (Jul 1, 2019)

Aldora said:


> The thing that always gets me about these deathfats like Chantal, is that they can never eat simply. They can never have a normal yogurt, they have to add honey and chia seeds and strawberries and granola. It is always quantity over quality. Aways.


Chia seeds can be good cause they fill you up and give you lots of fibre.... but the strawberries plus a ton of honey is a no go!  I also sincerely doubt this bitch measures her sweeteners and just globs it on there.... If she just did the classic “Calories in Calories out” she’d lose weight but she’s too damm stupid


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Jul 1, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> Isn't honey a no no on Keto? I don't know because I've never really looked into it, but honey is a sugar, right? I'm so confused.


Right. You can still have sugar, but your carb goal is so low that it generally isn't worth it. You're better off using your limited quantity on vegetables and a small amount of berries or dairy.

Literally everything in her bowl has carbs. Yogurt and seeds aren't necessarily awful but that all adds up. When most people are limiting themselves to 20g net carbs, you really have to prioritize.


----------



## Aldora (Jul 1, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> Isn't honey a no no on Keto? I don't know because I've never really looked into it, but honey is a sugar, right? I'm so confused.


She isn't doing keto, she is just pretending not to be a glutton. When the bubble bursts she will admit that she was pigging out the whole time.


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Jul 1, 2019)

Aldora said:


> She isn't doing keto, she is just pretending not to be a glutton. When the bubble bursts she will admit that she was pigging out the whole time.


For sure. It's always funny that she claims to be doing some casual or lazy version of a very restricted diet (vegan but then no just plant based and now "lazy keto") but in a way that makes it obvious she has no idea what that even means.

Like, lazy keto is generally not tracking anything but your carb count, and she clearly isn't even doing that. She wants to claim to be doing something but without any accountability for doing it correctly.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jul 1, 2019)

I’ve said it before and I’ll say it again. She doesn’t need keto, Atkins, ghosts or whatever the fuck the diet of the day is.

JUST. EAT. LESS. 

I have yet to find anything else this simple yet these dumb bitches can’t fathom it.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Jul 1, 2019)

There are only 2 groups of people who does that fancy yogurt thing: famous insta-girls\fashion models and deathfats.


----------



## Aldora (Jul 1, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> I have yet to find anything else this simple yet these dumb bitches can’t fathom it.


Because they don't want to eat less, they love eating, everything in their lives revolves around eating. It's pretty sad really to have nothing in your life except food.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jul 1, 2019)

Birthday Dickpunch said:


> For sure. It's always funny that she claims to be doing some casual or lazy version of a very restricted diet (vegan but then no just plant based and now "lazy keto") but in a way that makes it obvious she has no idea what that even means.
> 
> Like, lazy keto is generally not tracking anything but your carb count, and she clearly isn't even doing that. She wants to claim to be doing something but without any accountability for doing it correctly.


In Chantal's pea sized brain, she thinks if she has a (double) burger without the bun, or a hot dog without the roll -she's doing 'lazy Keto.' See? No bread (that she claims she doesn't miss) so she is doing this right.

I can wait. The camera will tell us everything we need to know. I never believe a thing she says or posts about her food intake.
Chantal lies.


----------



## cromit (Jul 1, 2019)

We all know she’s not doing keto or she would be making long videos describing her keto farts and gallbladder fatty shits, and nobody wants that or asked for that.

Plus she would have had to gone through keto flu by now and she absolutely cannot stand even a bit of discomfort.


----------



## bitch eating crackers (Jul 1, 2019)

I’m starting to wonder if the “ED clinic” is actually just her seeing someone for diabetes. On a diabetic diet the main thing that matters is carbs. I bet she has been given carb limits for meals and snacks and been told to log them. 

It would explain a lot about how she doesn’t want to talk about her “treatment.” Cuz she would have to fess up to being diabetic.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 1, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 823485
> 
> #ketorecipes
> Fucking gross. You're going to die, Chantal.



Fuck me sideways. How can anyone look at this and think it looks good. It looks like it came out of a top secret bio warfare research lab.


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Jul 1, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> This is only tangentially related, but I think it is significant.  Sorry if this is a rant.
> 
> I was watching one of Jen's grocery hauls; don't remember which one (they are all the same). She was displaying the utter junk she bought, which usually has an uncanny resemblance to Chantal's bags o' junk, and missing as usual were actual vegetables.  Sure, there were frozen french fries and pre-made mashed potatoes and even some guacamole (which I now understand is fruit-based, not vegetable), but greens and leafy vegetables were totally absent.
> 
> ...



Don't forget Jen's coffee creamer!

I feel the same way about cheese. No matter what diet they're on, they insist on buying pounds and pounds of cheese. And that'd be fine if they put a little in a salad or something, but they just eat it straight. Or even worse, destroy it like that god-awful mess she posted earlier (Jen has a similar video making a disgusting attempt at 'keto pizza' which was basically melted cheese and some pepperoni on it...).

It's insane.


----------



## ZH 792 (Jul 1, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 823485
> 
> #ketorecipes
> Fucking gross. You're going to die, Chantal.



So she just melted cheese? Just fucking cheese? FFS. This is the same woman who went to psych emerge after eating a block of cheese. Pick a lane, Chantal.


----------



## Mr Foster (Jul 1, 2019)

YouDontWantToKnow said:


> So she just melted cheese? Just fucking cheese? FFS. This is the same woman who went to psych emerge after eating a block of cheese. Pick a lane, Chantal.



"I ate a block of cheese and now I'm having a mental breakdown"

- a perfectly sane 400 pound beach ball woman.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 1, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> This "journey" (gag) won't last till Wednesday. No one eats this slop & the previous cheese slop pictured earlier.
> 
> View attachment 823524



Uh, does that look like "a teaspoon" of honey to anyone?


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Jul 1, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Uh, does that look like "a teaspoon" of honey to anyone?



Not even close.

I know people feel all types of ways about artificial sweeteners, but the fact that she's dying of obesity and still can't bring herself to experiment with using stevia or something instead of spoon after spoon of pure sugar...

Ah well.

Edit: Of course, it would be even better if she could wrap her head around the concept of "not adding additional sweetener," but that's about as realistic as the whole Mt. Everest thing.


----------



## Crispy Chicken (Jul 1, 2019)

Someone mentioned previously in this thread that Chantal said in a livestream she binges on chocolate bars. 

The Dollar Stores have a very impressive junk food aisle (not section ...but an entire aisle) just solely for chips, candy, chocolate bars, etc. Usually they are a 2 for $1 kinda deal (that I've seen). There is a separate section for the cookies, cakes, snacks area. 

Big Delusional Me said she spent 85 dollars in the Dollar Store, there is no way the items she showed in her haul equated to $85. It wouldn't surprise me in the least if her purse was hiding an impressive chocolate stash. 

But I could be wrong cuz we've all heard that Chantal doesn't crave sweets...


----------



## Niggers are gay (Jul 1, 2019)

She dead yet? No... tick tock


----------



## weaselhat (Jul 1, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 823485
> 
> #ketorecipes
> Fucking gross. You're going to die, Chantal.


Oh lord. She’s doing the fatbyjen thing and eating fucking cooked cheese. I think fatjen put pepperonis in hers.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jul 1, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Uh, does that look like "a teaspoon" of honey to anyone?


My guess is she got a soup spoon and took a massive, heaping glob of honey out of the jar with it and declared it a tablespoon.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 1, 2019)

Here's her caption on IG of that goop:





Diet and Health Guru Chantal knows all about those fancy sweeteners. She's just very committed to the lazy part of lazy keto (and none of the keto part).

ETA: *BREAKING NEWS EVERYBODY*
She's just begun following a few Instagram pages of cows. Guess she's thinking about going back to veganism since she just spent several hundred dollars on meat. She was probably getting too close to keto (read: nowhere close) and has to fall back on veganism as a way out.


----------



## NP 901 (Jul 2, 2019)

Have any of the “adoring fan” channels made a Chantal tic super cut? I looked around a bit earlier but nothing too good out there. I wanna see her say _shh I said shh_ 40x in a row from 15 different videos rotating all three of her shirt tents.
This one was the best:









						Foodie Beauty - SHH! Compilation
					






					youtu.be
				




Good god she is gross when she eats. Ew. Ok I definitely need a mega super cut now.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jul 2, 2019)

Theory: Chantal is too exhausted to exercise, cook proper meals, etc. because she is too tired after switching identities every few days. Shit, it's too much for us Kiwis to keep up with.

Computer chair diagnosis: Chantal has DID (Dissociative identity disorder, AKA Multiple Personality Disorder) She has experienced so much trauma, like that time Burger King ran out of dips after her 3rd "run" of the day.


----------



## CreedenceLeonoreGielgud (Jul 2, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> So does she just... not care about animals anymore?



Chantal is pioneering a new type of veganism,  where you can eat meat and dairy but _identify_ as a vegan.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 2, 2019)

Blaming Chantal’s issues on mental illness is too easy. She’d love it more than anything, as it is the ultimate excuse. No, Gorl is fat because she’s lazy and can’t stop eating.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Jul 2, 2019)

Hoo boy. Once again she's taking glamour shots of the food she doesn't like eating while looking wistfully at pictures of the animals she _wants _to eat 24/7. And no doubt feeling resentful of those "small changes" the therapist is imposing on her. Fasten your seatbelts and snap in your mukbang trays, I do believe we are headed for a meltdown, gorls.

ETA: I'd be willing to wager she's polished off those giant bags of cheese by now.


----------



## Igotdigusted (Jul 2, 2019)

This is a bloody boring phase she is going through. Hope she gets over it fast.


----------



## CreedenceLeonoreGielgud (Jul 2, 2019)

Igotdigusted said:


> This is a bloody boring phase she is going through. Hope she gets over it fast.



I don't think Chantal has ever fasted.


----------



## Aldora (Jul 2, 2019)

If Chantal is following pictures of cute animals, it means she is binging hardcore on meat and is feeling guilty about it.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 2, 2019)

Anyone else keep tabs on her IG or am I the only one exceptional enough to do so? She's basically halved the amount of pages she's following - from ~300 to ~150. I can't remember enough to figure out what sort of pages she actually unfollowed, though.


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 2, 2019)

Late, but if you want to do keto why not just... get string cheese? It's much easier to dip into things. Maybe fresh cheese isn't fatty enough, so hamplanets like Chantal and Jen have to melt it to bring the grease to the surface?


----------



## Princess Ariel (Jul 2, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Late, but if you want to do keto why not just... get string cheese? It's much easier to dip into things. Maybe fresh cheese isn't fatty enough, so hamplanets like Chantal and Jen have to melt it to bring the grease to the surface?



Cheese does taste better melted. Most fats do. Like butter. Do you want hard cold lumps of butter on your toast or melted? The exceptional part is that they're not melting it onto a ground beef patty or something, but just eating it by itself. Fatties want a hot meal but meat isn't exactly something you can microwave, but the cheese part will work! Laziness.


----------



## Who Now (Jul 2, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> can't be arsed to ask for napkins.



None them use a napkin, I dont get it



JoyQ said:


> Literally just cheese.



Until someone pointed out it was cheese, I thought  "Oh not too bad, a cooked egg with guac and salsa". But now I'm horrified to know its just cheese



hambeerlyingnreed said:


> Chantal has DID (Dissociative identity disorder, AKA Multiple Personality Disorder) She has experienced so much trauma, like that time Burger King ran out of dips after her 3rd "run" of the day.



Don't giver her any ideas. She will start saying she eats 3 dinners because she can't remember eating the first 2 due to her mental illness


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 2, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Late, but if you want to do keto why not just... get string cheese? It's much easier to dip into things. Maybe fresh cheese isn't fatty enough, so hamplanets like Chantal and Jen have to melt it to bring the grease to the surface?



I have a theory on the cheese glob monstrosity....Seeing that she did buy the berries based on her live stream feedback (again, Chantal's critical thinking ability is at novice level) that it's _possible_ that someone said "you can make taco shells by melting cheese". Usually this is done with cheddar and Parmesan cheese - hard cheeses that when you melt them, can be formed into shapes, harden and get crispy. Actually rather nice snacks. But she used Mozz which is a semi-soft cheese. Seeing she did the salsa and guac with the melted cheese, I think she was aiming for a plant based keto friendly taco or tostada shell.

I do agree with the comment that Chantal is trying to "identify" as a plant based/vegan, though with her trying to do this mish mosh of plant based keto processed whole foods bullshit she's going through is showing that by trying to do everything, she's doing nothing other than confusing people and viewers.  It also reflects her mind is just so fucking scattered, and if she is on any meds for ADHD or ADD, it seems to be taking a while to kick in..  This is part of the shit show - her not being able to follow her professional care providers because "diets are punishment" mindset which she needs to work through, and her thinking she has to eat in a certain way or lifestyle and now using the "I have viewers that are doing this lifestyle and I want to be inclusive".

Also, turns out Chantal has done a video in which she self diagnosed her as having multiple personality syndrome a few months back.. about the time of the post water/grape fast period and throwing her self back into the mukbang game with the wings.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 2, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Seeing she did the salsa and guac with the melted cheese, I think she was aiming for a plant based keto friendly taco or tostada shell.



What kind of plant does cheese grow on?

She also bought a freezer full of meat for keto - nothing plant-based.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jul 2, 2019)

CreedenceLeonoreGielgud said:


> Chantal is pioneering a new type of veganism,  where you can eat meat and dairy but _identify_ as a vegan.


It’s like identifying as sober for 12 years and going strong, even as you down your tenth lager.

Chantal sees it as TRYING so it counts. It doesn’t matter if she fails to be vegan because she’s only human and slips up a lot but she’s TRYING and she eats “plant-based” a lot so she’s like halfway there! 

I like that way of thinking. It’s like if you call yourself a devout Christian, except sometimes you slip up and keep accidentally building altars to Ba’al.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Jul 2, 2019)

She’s had the same nails since her CUTE AF DATE NIGHT MAKEUP video posted on May 22. This really is the laziest bitch to ever exist.


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Jul 2, 2019)

AlabamaWhitman said:


> She’s had the same nails since her CUTE AF DATE NIGHT MAKEUP video posted on May 22. This really is the laziest bitch to ever exist.


Ugh imagine the filth underneath them. For real even using a nail brush whenever you wash your hands its had to keep talons like that completely clean underneath. From what she's told us herself her hygiene is not the best either. How is she not riddled with ecoli right now?


----------



## Okami Green (Jul 2, 2019)

Ellesse_warrior said:


> Ugh imagine the filth underneath them. For real even using a nail brush whenever you wash your hands its had to keep talons like that completely clean underneath. From what she's told us herself her hygiene is not the best either. How is she not riddled with ecoli right now?



I'm surprised there's no obvious signs of infection. You shouldn't leave nails on that long ever & especially if your hygiene is already poor. The only reason she hasn't contracted e. coli is because your body is much more tolerant to its own strain than to others. Bibi is more likely to get sick off of Chantal than Chantal is.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jul 2, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Here's her caption on IG of that goop:
> View attachment 824006
> 
> Diet and Health Guru Chantal knows all about those fancy sweeteners. She's just very committed to the lazy part of lazy keto (and none of the keto part).
> ...


HAHAHAHA Jesus you can just TELL when she’s been downing beef and cheddars...and burgers and meatballs and anything else with cow in them. She desperately googles pics of lovable heifers in an attempt to feel bad and make herself stop beef-binging. I’m betting it didn’t work.

Chantal you’ve TRIED this before. You clearly don’t give a goddamn about animals when your ponderous bulk is tightly wedged into the car seat, chin dripping grease, eyes rolled back in orgasm as you’re sliding sauce-covered slabs of beef down your meaty gullet. The cutest cow pictures in the world aren’t going to make you stop binging. Only real, difficult therapy work will. Maybe.

I’m glad that when we next see her liking a tonne of fluffy chick pictures, we’ll know for certain she just ate an entire tray of sauced-up wings.


----------



## starbucks (Jul 2, 2019)

Okami Green said:


> I'm surprised there's no obvious signs of infection. You shouldn't leave nails on that long ever & especially if your hygiene is already poor. The only reason she hasn't contracted e. coli is because your body is much more tolerant to its own strain than to others. Bibi is more likely to get sick off of Chantal than Chantal is.



She's always hot and sweaty...imagine the gunk under her nails as she itches her stinky areas....jeeze


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jul 2, 2019)

Hey Burger King -fire up your grill! Chantal binge incoming!


----------



## Strine (Jul 2, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Anyone else keep tabs on her IG or am I the only one exceptional enough to do so? She's basically halved the amount of pages she's following - from ~300 to ~150. I can't remember enough to figure out what sort of pages she actually unfollowed, though.


She mostly unfollowed the pages she follows when she's trying to convince herself and others that she's on a diet. Only a few keto/vegan/whatever pages remain; everything else is inane garbage like celebrities and cats.


----------



## ImJustAbitSwollen (Jul 2, 2019)

I feel bad for everyone who was in Costco tonight while the fupa queen was there.


ThisWillBeFun said:


> Hey Burger King -fire up your grill! Chantal binge incoming!
> 
> View attachment 824975


I can see the false strike already. lol


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jul 2, 2019)

In other late breaking news, Fat Amy had a heart attack scare.  Whereas any other normal 30 something woman would be told to take an NSAID for a pulled intercostal muscle, Fat Amy get's VIP treatment and gets rushed to the ER via ambulance. Amy is the worst kind of attention whore. She won't even share 5 minutes of the YT spotlight with her own kid, who she screamed at effortlessly (and painlessly) for interrupting mommy's video.

Chantal still hasn't posted? She must be knee deep in Horsey Sauce and Beef n Cheddar wrappers.


----------



## simulated goat (Jul 2, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Here's her caption on IG of that goop:
> View attachment 824006
> 
> Diet and Health Guru Chantal knows all about those fancy sweeteners. She's just very committed to the lazy part of lazy keto (and none of the keto part).
> ...


Chantal would so stick her tongue up her nose if she could...


----------



## Barbarella (Jul 2, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> In other late breaking news, Fat Amy had a heart attack scare.  Whereas any other normal 30 something woman would be told to take an NSAID for a pulled intercostal muscle, Fat Amy get's VIP treatment and gets rushed to the ER via ambulance. Amy is the worst kind of attention whore. She won't even share 5 minutes of the YT spotlight with her own kid, who she screamed at effortlessly (and painlessly) for interrupting mommy's video.
> 
> Chantal still hasn't posted? She must be knee deep in Horsey Sauce and Beef n Cheddar wrappers.


Fat Amy? Who are you talking about? Amy Slaton has no kids...


----------



## Princess Ariel (Jul 2, 2019)

ImJustAbitSwollen said:


> I feel bad for everyone who was in Costco tonight while the fupa queen was there.
> 
> I can see the false strike already. lol



If she does then it would directly contradict what she said in her last livestream. Which I would not be the least bit surprised if she went back on her "beliefs".


----------



## thejackal (Jul 2, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> Fat Amy? Who are you talking about? Amy Slaton has no kids...



Some fake muslim bitch that LARPs in a head scarf on youtube and makes chantal look positively fascinating by comparison.  The random fatty updates don't belong in here but for some reason the mods have let it go and it keeps going.  There is a FA thread for these folks.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jul 2, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> Fat Amy? Who are you talking about? Amy Slaton has no kids...


Amy's Life Journey. She and Chantal had a bitch fight a week or so ago. She's another 500lbs delusional cow who has 3 kids that she doesn't take care of. And she wears a full hijab for her Egyptian feeder...I mean husband.



thejackal said:


> Some fake muslim bitch that LARPs in a head scarf on youtube and makes chantal look positively fascinating by comparison.  The random fatty updates don't belong in here but for some reason the mods have let it go and it keeps going.  There is a FA thread for these folks.


I started to make a point and then got sidetracked, didn't mean to go totally OT. So my bad. The point I was going to make was that when one fatty has a "health scare" it seems every other fatty has to out do the other. They all seem to get off on the attention, never pausing to think that all of these health scares and problems can be cured by putting down the Reeces and Poutine. Plus it makes them look beyond re.tarded. Cuntal is going to have to work hard to top Amy's clickbait heart attack. Are there many cases of Ebola in Ottawa in July?


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 2, 2019)

No posts, no IG updates, no community tab updates, sudden following of cowstagram pages. Jabba is hitting all the fast food spots in town and devouring all of the (bulk sized) meat and cheese in between orders. She didn't even make it three full days on speed. Must have been her body being deprived of carbs.


----------



## Who Now (Jul 2, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> No posts, no IG updates, no community tab updates,


 Most likely past the fast food stage and in the "Oh I don't feel good" stage. A video in whispers and no make up coming soon


----------



## CH 815 (Jul 2, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> No posts, no IG updates, no community tab updates, sudden following of cowstagram pages. Jabba is hitting all the fast food spots in town and devouring all of the (bulk sized) meat and cheese in between orders. She didn't even make it three full days on speed. Must have been her body being deprived of carbs.



Protein and Fat satiate most people. Keto, low carb diet, and just making sure you eat "balanced" meals help most people lose weight because we can feel satisfied. Others report feeling more satisfied on a vegan diet. Either way, people use these diets to eat less. Chantal can't eat less no matter what the perimeters are. A lot of people can lose weight on a drug like Vyvanse because again, they feel satiated and don't feel the need to eat. Most people who are overweight and obese can make changes that alter their daily habit and behaviors and cause weight loss. People like Chantal and Amberlynn are operating on a different reward system when it comes to food. It's hard for most people to imagine because even if we overeat, most people have an "enough" valve that can be altered with discipline and lifestyle changes. At this point I'm not convinced that Chantel is capable of weight loss unless she's in coma.



Pizza Sloth said:


> This is part of the shit show - her not being able to follow her professional care providers because "diets are punishment" mindset which she needs to work through, and her thinking she has to eat in a certain way or lifestyle and now using the "I have viewers that are doing this lifestyle and I want to be inclusive".



Yes! These psychological games are part of the puzzle of why she in one of those human anomalies incapable of any kind of weight loss. I think even her vegan heroes fall into the authority figure "punishment diet," she clings to veganism to run away from doctor structured diets only to run back to doctors when she feels veganism is too "constrictive." Ping-poing. Back and forth, but there is never anywhere to land.


----------



## Mr Foster (Jul 3, 2019)

No matter what Jabba does.....she will continue to be Jabba.

Like clockwork.


----------



## roachrypt (Jul 3, 2019)

I suspect Chantal is being triggered by the symbolism of it being the first of the month. Fatties that operate like Chantal are obsessed with symbolism. The first or the year. The first or the month. The first or the week. Anything that symbolizes the “beginning” of something triggers them to do this “last hoorah” before “totally changing their life forreal this time” or whatever. It’s just addict behavior enabling them to indulge themselves so they can both get high on food and also get high day dreaming about being skinny. So, I would suspect it has something to do with her making (and failing) some dramatic diet change whilst trying to have a last hoorah.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jul 3, 2019)

So I learned something today. KFC adds "crackle" to their gravy. It's basically the brown sludge at the bottom of the fryer. Remember when Chintel was drinking gravy a few weeks ago? She was basically drinking deep fat fried batter mixed with milk and MSG.


----------



## Guardsman42 (Jul 3, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> So I learned something today. KFC adds "crackle" to their gravy. It's basically the brown sludge at the bottom of the fryer. Remember when Chintel was drinking gravy a few weeks ago? She was basically drinking deep fat fried batter mixed with tard cum and MSG.



I'm not sure what goes into KFC Breading <Now I want KFC. Thanks alot!> But that aside; adding crackling to gravy is pretty normal. It's basically what happens when you deglaze a pan after frying stuff etc. 

KFC also doesn't always have that gravy..and it's actually more of a UK thing to even have it done that way. Likely because fish and chip places will serve bits of batter just deep fried at the end of the night to use it up.

More concerning to me is that she wasn't phased by the sodium. That is alot of fucking sodium. How do deathfats get to the point where effectively consuming food compromised of 50% sodium doesn't taste bad? Gravy on food is one thing, drinking it straight? Jesus.


----------



## PatTraverse (Jul 3, 2019)

Guardsman42 said:


> I'm not sure what goes into KFC Breading <Now I want KFC. Thanks alot!> But that aside; adding crackling to gravy is pretty normal. It's basically what happens when you deglaze a pan after frying stuff etc.
> 
> KFC also doesn't always have that gravy..and it's actually more of a UK thing to even have it done that way. Likely because fish and chip places will serve bits of batter just deep fried at the end of the night to use it up.
> 
> More concerning to me is that she wasn't phased by the sodium. That is alot of fucking sodium. How do deathfats get to the point where effectively consuming food compromised of 50% sodium doesn't taste bad? Gravy on food is one thing, drinking it straight? Jesus.


All Chantal eats is fast food and highly processed junk all day everyday. Her taste buds are burned to oblivion so unless they contain huge amounts of things like sodium, they will barely register on her radar.

It is the same thing with the excessive sugar consumption with sauces on everything or putting fruits AND honey in her "healthy" yogourt.


----------



## FlutterBy (Jul 3, 2019)

I’m not sure when but she’s changed her banner again, seems pretty recently but the capital letters are now lowercase.  Just throwing that out there as possible activity since she’s been. MIA on a tweakout sesh.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jul 3, 2019)

roachrypt said:


> I suspect Chantal is being triggered by the symbolism of it being the first of the month. Fatties that operate like Chantal are obsessed with symbolism. The first or the year. The first or the month. The first or the week. Anything that symbolizes the “beginning” of something triggers them to do this “last hoorah” before “totally changing their life forreal this time” or whatever. It’s just addict behavior enabling them to indulge themselves so they can both get high on food and also get high day dreaming about being skinny. So, I would suspect it has something to do with her making (and failing) some dramatic diet change whilst trying to have a last hoorah.



Quite interesting theory, knowing July 1st is basically the first day of the second half of the year, it was Canada Day so she might have thought it was a good idea to celebrate with a last pig out, there was a solar eclipse somewhere in the world, and what else. As you said, fatties will find anything to "have a fresh start" and we're talking about a woman who believed a ghost from the future could help her put the fork down... so anything is good enough for her (excepting CICO).


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 3, 2019)

Her obsession with symbolism is her downfall. If she fails on the first of the month, as she surely did and always will do, she immediately gives up and goes on a week of binging. That’s also why she gave up on working out and singing and veganism and volunteering and every-fucking-thing she has ever started. 

She wants everything to work wonderfully the moment she starts. Life just doesn’t work like that. You’d think she’d have learned that at her age.


----------



## DongMiguel (Jul 3, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> Her obsession with symbolism is her downfall. If she fails on the first of the month, as she surely did and always will do, she immediately gives up and goes on a week of binging. That’s also why she gave up on working out and singing and veganism and volunteering and every-fucking-thing she has ever started.
> 
> She wants everything to work wonderfully the moment she starts. Life just doesn’t work like that. You’d think she’d have learned that at her age.



Yup. If your Day One has to be the beginning of a week or month, or as we see at the beginning of every January, a new year, you're going to set yourself up for failure. Diets, and lifestyle changes, are hard. No one ever questions that. Even the most disciplined people fail and struggle but people like Chantal are so committed to starting at a specific point, no matter what, that it makes getting back on the wagon that much harder.

These perimeters she sets for diets lead to two things:

One, it gives her an excuse to continue binging since, you know, she can't really start this during the mid-week ... but wait, it's actually mid-month, too, so, well, I'll just wait until the beginning of the next month.

So, you spend two or so weeks just binging yourself sick, putting on more weight and taking you further and further from your healthy goal.

Finally, when that time comes, and you've committed yourself, maybe life now gets in the way, or, because you've spent two fucking weeks gorging yourself, it's hard as fuck easing into a new eating plan you're not used to, so, you slip up...maybe you make it four days, but you fuck up. For a normal person, someone who isn't obsessed with these bullshit starting points, they say, "okay, gotta do better TOMORROW," but for Chantal, you can't do tomorrow because tomorrow is a Friday, so, might as well just recharge, and restart, on Sunday ... or Monday. And it's a cycle that never ends until they've gained fifty more pounds by the end of the year.

Amber is another one that falls into these crazy cycles. IF they were legitimately serious about changing their lifestyle, they'd wake up and do it. Yes, there will be failures, and missteps, but that's the only way you're going to succeed. If you spend too much time planning, once that inevitable failure happens, you're less likely to wake up the next day and keep on going with your changes...because that's not how you started this whole thing in the first place.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jul 3, 2019)

I'm guessing Chantal will be fatter next time we see her on camera. These disappearing acts always mean she's stuffing her face, but will have some excuse.
If she were sticking to a sensible meal plan & losing a little, we'd never hear the end of it. She'd be filming herself day & night.
But silence? That's binge time.
New month, but same old Chantal.


----------



## PatTraverse (Jul 3, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> I'm guessing Chantal will be fatter next time we see her on camera. These disappearing acts always mean she's stuffing her face, but will have some excuse.
> If she were sticking to a sensible meal plan & losing a little, we'd never hear the end of it. She'd be filming herself day & night.
> But silence? That's binge time.
> New month, but same old Chantal.


I think Chantal is busy trying all those cute summer clothes she has been dreaming off and modeling bikinis in front of men at the beach driving them mad with desire.


----------



## Strine (Jul 3, 2019)

My favourite binge excuse so far is Chantal making up a story about a fictional two-pound weight loss during a fictional weigh-in, on a fictional diet, where both the loss amount and her given weight were minimum 50lbs lighter than she's been in two years, and then saying verbatim she was "triggered" and forced to binge on fast food because the weight loss she just made up wasn't to her satisfaction. You've heard of mind-forg'd manacles, but now we're getting mind-forg'd McDonalds. When she has a heart attack at 5am in the Arby's parking lot, she'll be telling Death himself that she's only 369lbs and reaping her soul is ableist and boolying. When she arrives in the Third Circle of Hell, she'll somehow vlog from beyond the grave about how the fatties there should be ashamed of themselves and how everybody except her stinks.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jul 4, 2019)

Strine said:


> My favourite binge excuse so far is Chantal making up a story about a fictional two-pound weight loss during a fictional weigh-in, on a fictional diet, where both the loss amount and her given weight were minimum 50lbs lighter than she's been in two years, and then saying verbatim she was "triggered" and forced to binge on fast food because the weight loss she just made up wasn't to her satisfaction. You've heard of mind-forg'd manacles, but now we're getting mind-forg'd McDonalds. When she has a heart attack at 5am in the Arby's parking lot, she'll be telling Death himself that she's only 369lbs and reaping her soul is ableist and boolying. When she arrives in the Third Circle of Hell, she'll somehow vlog from beyond the grave about how the fatties there should be ashamed of themselves and how everybody except her stinks.


“Um, okay so I wanted to do this video and tell you guys...whether or not I’m alive anymore is NOT YOUR BUSINESS. I’m still on a weight-loss journey and it’s not always easy and it has its setbacks. Did I have a massive heart attack and end up in Tartarus? Maybe, but I’m not fucking perfect and all your comments after I died were really judgey. So I’ve decided not to share private details of my afterlife anymore and we will just do creepypastas and healthy plant-based mukbangs from now on. So if you don’t want your comment deleted, don’t ask stuff like what Hell is like, or if it’s too late for me to have that cyst surgery. I’m still finding out what works for me, okay? It’s a journey.

Also Bibi and I are still together.”


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Jul 4, 2019)

It would be a nice full circle though if she came back as a ghost to give diet advice


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jul 4, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> New month, but same old Chantal.



Except for there being *more* of her......


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jul 4, 2019)

Is there fire resistant bariatric walkers on the market? I heard Hell is quite spacious.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 4, 2019)

She’s gonna come back in a week or so and claim she was sooooooooooo busy having fun with her real friends, who totally exist, and wasn’t binging stranger things with food delivery on speed dial at all.


----------



## Aldora (Jul 4, 2019)

Silence from Chantal means the same thing that silence from Amber does: BINGE BINGE BINGE.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 4, 2019)

Aldora said:


> Silence from Chantal means the same thing that silence from Amber does: BINGE BINGE BINGE.




It usually does, although I wonder if the drug cocktail she is on has left her more catatonic and lazier than usual?

Last we saw her, she was on a supermanic high, probably drug-fueled.  She was getting asspats from all the dingbats for her "courage", "inspiration", and "honesty"  It appeared to be, in some respects, a golden moment for her.

Her thoroughly exceptional follows and unfollows on instagram suggest a disordered mind flailing about, and her pathetic and awful teenage pics she re-upped also suggest she is going through some kind of weird thought pattern.

We've had these weeklong, unannounced radio silences before. When she emerges, she usually says something vague like "oh, I was going through some stuff", while looking plumper than ever.  Odds are, that's what will happen this time.

But the drug thing intrigues me.  I still can't forget her weird, stuporous, zonked upload (since deleted) in May when she had trouble forming thoughts and stared blankly at the camera, jaw agape or contorted for what seemed like hours between sentences...

Some people can handle their drugs, and some people can't.  If you were gonna wager money, would you bet on Chantal being the type who can or can't?  Early evidence already in suggests this is an easy wager.

What does this mean for us, her most faithful viewers?  Weirdness, which is always welcome.

Part of me is bored by her flailing around since May.  May was a great month.  June was a bore; while there were some interesting plot developments, the relatively few videos we got were mostly vapid and dull.  I am thinking that if the drugs have her in some kind of warp, we might be in for a good July.  Or, July will produce nothing.

Kind of at a crossroads again here...

Anyway, happy real Independence Day to all non-Canucks out there.  Even the ones in England!


----------



## CH 815 (Jul 4, 2019)

Ellesse_warrior said:


> It would be a nice full circle though if she came back as a ghost to give diet advice



Plot twist: Chantal IS the very ghost from the future who speaks to the Medical Medium.


----------



## Niggers are gay (Jul 4, 2019)

Some say hell is our worst fear relived over and over. 

Chantals version of hell is only being given 3 packets of ketchup at the drive through,


----------



## ImJustAbitSwollen (Jul 4, 2019)

chantal dear, we know your up to your tits in sweet n sour sauce right now. You are not fooling anyone. we know you are still eating out 3 times a day. Just film and upload the binge sessions so you can make a little bit of money off youtube because we all know you don't have any other source of income and as a taxpayer, I don't think you deserve welfare. 

also. anyone else really excited for Omegons video on Cuntal tomorrow? I know I am.


----------



## CH 815 (Jul 4, 2019)

Since we're in a Chantal draught I've been perusing old videos. I just saw her eat her first Beef 'n' Cheddar ever and I'm amazed and deeply confused. She raved about that gelatinous meat slop like it was the most tender filet mignon lovingly prepared by the world's best chef. What is going on here? ( 

I know our gorl drinks KFC gravy out of 44 oz cups, but I can't blame her. I prefer only an ounce or so at a time mixed with mashed potatoes, but to each their own. 

Seriously, the Beef 'n' Cheddar is the worst fast food item of all time, imo. I haven't had it in years and I'd die content if I never so much as have to smell one again.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jul 4, 2019)

Scrotey McFagnigga said:


> Some say hell is our worst fear relived over and over.
> 
> Chantals version of hell is only being given 3 packets of ketchup at the drive through,


Her hell is having to actually go 100% vegan.


----------



## CH 815 (Jul 4, 2019)

AbraCadaver said:


> Her hell is having to actually go 100% vegan.



That would be tough, but it would only be a lesser ring of hell for Chantal as long as her calories aren't restricted. Her worst hell might be being forced to eat less than 2,000 calories every 24 hours for all eternity.


----------



## Ellana (Jul 4, 2019)

Gastric Ghoul said:


> That would be tough, but it would only be a lesser ring of hell for Chantal as long as her calories aren't restricted. Her worst hell might be being forced to eat less than 2,000 calories every 24 hours for all eternity.


No, her absolute hell would be denied cheese for all eternity. A block of cheese dangling in from of her yet forever out of her grasp. Wandering for eternity forced to smell and admire the cheese in all its glory, never to taste its decadent flavor ever again.


----------



## Pho Real (Jul 4, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> It usually does, although I wonder if the drug cocktail she is on has left her more catatonic and lazier than usual?
> 
> Last we saw her, she was on a supermanic high, probably drug-fueled.  She was getting asspats from all the dingbats for her "courage", "inspiration", and "honesty"  It appeared to be, in some respects, a golden moment for her.
> 
> ...


She’s on drugs and still getting fatter? Damn.  She should try meth.  At this point it’d kill her slower than all the food she’s shoveling in her gullet.


----------



## Barbarella (Jul 4, 2019)

Ellana said:


> No, her absolute hell would be denied cheese for all eternity. A block of cheese dangling in from of her yet forever out of her grasp. Wandering for eternity forced to smell and admire the cheese in all its glory, never to taste its decadent flavor ever again.


Like Arby’s which is the most disgusting “food” ever created, Chantel also doesn’t know much about cheese. I’ll have a bit of humboldt fog with grapes and figs and thin water crackers now and then. I’ll throw some Point Reyes blue on a salad. I’ll even have a cheddar, a Fiscalini, with some apples. Fresh mozzarella with tomatoes is killer. 

But she is just eating bricks of WIC cheese. Cheddar, Jack, the kind that is 7 bucks a pound and tastes like plastic. 

She can live without this crap. She doesn’t like cheese any more than bread. It’s just heavy food that will fill her up. I don’t think she can taste anything. If you put two disparate foods next to her with the same texture, she’d never know the difference.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Jul 5, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Last we saw her, she was on a supermanic high, probably drug-fueled.



Isn’t she on vyvance? That shit’ll make you bounce off the walls and clench your jaw those first few weeks.



Rabbit Bones said:


> So I learned something today. KFC adds "crackle" to their gravy



Someone watched the binging with babish kfc vid!


----------



## Strine (Jul 5, 2019)

sparklemilhouse said:


> Isn’t she on vyvance? That shit’ll make you bounce off the walls and clench your jaw those first few weeks.


She's been switching medication constantly lately, which is probably damaging her already-fucked-up brain chemistry. Before vyvanse she was on lexapro, for what according to her was about a week, complaining of its effects on her. She has a history of claiming to experience the effects of medication well before it could be having such effects: most of these antidepressants take about six weeks to do what she claims they're doing, and that's on a healthy person.*

Chantal lies about anything and everything, but with things like this I think she's not just making it up to control a narrative (like Amber does, badly) but trying to affirm to her deluded narc self that her idiot plans are working. She wishes to be experiencing the symptoms, so her batshit bird brain decides that she already is. It's not like she has anything else except food and catfishing selfies to think about, sixteen waking hours a day. She works herself into these little fantasias and has a Krakatoa chimpout when the power of idle fantasy doesn't solve her problems. This is what insane people are like.



*this is working on the presumption that she's telling the truth about her medication, which, like everything she says, should be disbelieved until proven


----------



## Mr Foster (Jul 5, 2019)

All seems to be quiet on Jabba-watch. 

Maybe she get stuck in the binge mobile.


----------



## GoodLard (Jul 5, 2019)

Who else is looking forward to Omegon's video in about an hour?  Here's the link just in case:


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jul 5, 2019)

GoodLard said:


> Who else is looking forward to Omegon's video in about an hour?  Here's the link just in case:



Kinda surprised nobody has started chatting there. Less than a half hour to go. I'm gonna make some popcorn and mix a nice drink.


----------



## meepmapmop (Jul 5, 2019)

GoodLard said:


> Who else is looking forward to Omegon's video in about an hour?  Here's the link just in case:


My question is: will she be stupid enough to strike the video? Isn’t there a rule on YouTube for how many false strikes you can make?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 5, 2019)

I did extra laps so I can make up for all the popcorn I’ll be eating. Stay strong Canadian drive-thru workers.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jul 5, 2019)

Chantal may be a reacher, but can she reach to pick out her dingleberries?


----------



## Wyzzerd (Jul 5, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> Chantal may be a reacher, but can she reach to pick out her dingleberries?



Yes and no. 

With her hand? No way. 

With a toilet scrubbing brush? It's the only choice she has left.


----------



## roachrypt (Jul 5, 2019)

Holy shit. I didn’t know he was going to go in that hard. I thought it was just going to be the same boring white noise background commentary video. But he actually had some venom going into this stream. I’m dead. Lmaoooo.



roachrypt said:


> I suspect Chantal is being triggered by the symbolism of it being the first of the month. Fatties that operate like Chantal are obsessed with symbolism. The first or the year. The first or the month. The first or the week. Anything that symbolizes the “beginning” of something triggers them to do this “last hoorah” before “totally changing their life forreal this time” or whatever. It’s just addict behavior enabling them to indulge themselves so they can both get high on food and also get high day dreaming about being skinny. So, I would suspect it has something to do with her making (and failing) some dramatic diet change whilst trying to have a last hoorah.




Ayyyyy. I fucking knew it. Chantal just uploaded a video talking about taking her channel in a new direction. The pathology of these fat girls are so predictable.


----------



## Viridian (Jul 5, 2019)

The actual video link:





As predicted, Chantal has binged and given up on her latest fad diet (keto), and spends a good portion of the video talking about how said fad diet "is not for her" after all. We're back to Phase 1!

I give the "new direction" of her channel two videos tops before she goes back to mukbangs and bitch rants.

Some non-ass-kissing comments that aren't long for this world:









ETA: Oh, and she apparently didn't even last a week on Vyvanse, because Flobby Bobby can't give any medication the time to start to have any positive effects. Whereas in her earlier vids she claimed the Vyvanse was making her feel amaaaaazing, now she claims it was constantly giving her hallucinations and increasing her anxiety. Sure, Jan. Oh, and her "appetite came back", as in she kept binging so she quit the medication because it wasn't the magic pill she wanted.


----------



## Anna230760 (Jul 5, 2019)

Dr. Chantal out in full force today trying to educate her audience on shit she knows nothing about. You know what you need Chantal? A job, structure, a purpose, being a productive member of society. All the time you have to chew on things (pun intended) as you muddle through your unproductive mind-numbing days is what is so detrimental to your life.


----------



## Nachtalb (Jul 5, 2019)

Soooo what I'm getting from this video is that basically excercising/moving,a healthy diet & hobbies are healthy for you? These things are so obvious,it's like telling someone that 2+2 equals 4 . There's nothing she could've "educated" her audience on. The tips she listed are things people do on a daily by default because they are not living a hedonistic life like she odes.

I absolutely despise how she turns into this health & lifestyle guru after watching 1 video and calling it "research".


----------



## IB 262 (Jul 5, 2019)

She has been so busy outside enjoying her summer with friends that she is ghost white. Try again gorl.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Jul 5, 2019)

Jesus fucking christ.

Vyvanse is amphetamine. How the fuck do you get hallucinations after speed? 

Also she says Depression is a modern disease. No it isn't, it was called melancholia back in the old days. She's so dumb.


----------



## PatTraverse (Jul 5, 2019)

Chantal is that person you meet that has little to no friends and you wonder why because they seem pretty normal and nice at first glance. But the more you get to know them and the more you are disgusted by them. Their lives are always full of manufactured drama, they never stick to anything and are always talking about their problems because they need those sweet asspats. Human trainwrecks that cannot help sabotaging themselves.

Of course Chantal is in a league of her own because unlike most people of her ilk, she cannot even pretend for a few hours a day that she is a normal and well adjusted member of society.


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Jul 5, 2019)

She thinks her audience wants to live vicariously through her!!!!  Lmao. Chantal honey, I can assure you that NOBODY is watching you for that reason. She is so dilusional it’s scary. 

ETA-  Chantal, since you are doing all these new things to improve your content can you also turn your fucking fan off while you film from now on??   Did you not hear it when you “edited” your video??


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jul 5, 2019)

Haven't watched the newest version of Chantal but I know exactly how she's been staying happy.
Eating.
Fatter than ever & running out of places for all those chins.
I bet the fast food world is rejoicing! Chantal is back baby!

ETA: typo
Edit again: Took some time to watch & I call BS on all the socializing & being with family & friends. Never happened. Not a single picture of all this fun. When Chantal does anything, she shows it off. So many comment how she just sits around, so when she does venture out of the house, she shows it. How about that riveting content from being with family at the lake? Watching paint dry was more entertaining, but since she did go, she showed it.
If she was out & about (in the heat no less -sure Jan) why is she so white? No sunburn? No tan lines? Where was all this fun happening -inside?
Chantal shows & talks about the most boring things imaginable, but never posted a single picture of her busy, fun filled days?
Chantal lies.
And nothing like another lecture on nutrition now mixed with her knowledge of depression from someone almost too big to fit in her car.


----------



## sweetie_squad_4_lyfe (Jul 5, 2019)

letericajones said:


> Psycho bitch. She changes personalities like underwear. [Although she may not be changing her underwear because she’s obsessed with feces and probably likes to sit in it for a couple days]. Chantal has become inspired by travel vlogs and suddenly realizes how beautiful her nook of Canada is.. and wants to show us. Any “physical limitations” will not stop her. So you’re going to be whipping a bariatric walker all over town? Please. You’ll be three-chins deep in Burger King by the end of this weekend.View attachment 829018


i should not have read that while eating lol. do we know how many chins she has? or is it one of those things thats impossible to quantify since the number is always increasing? and if youre gonna do new stuff on your channel just fucking do it. idk why she needs to dedicate a whole video to telling ppl that shes going to do something.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jul 5, 2019)

Big Al's Crusty Sty said:


> She thinks her audience wants to live vicariously through her!!!!  Lmao. Chantal honey, I can assure you that NOBODY is watching you for that reason. She is so dilusional it’s scary.
> 
> ETA-  Chantal, since you are doing all these new things to improve your content can you also turn your fucking fan off while you film from now on??   Did you not hear it when you “edited” your video??


If I wanted to live Chantal’s life, I’d do far fewer things than I do now. Quit my job, stop seeing my friends and lie around all day in a filthy house watching the telly, forcing myself to eat gobs of food every hour on the hour, then stumble to my car and drive around town eating all the fast food as well, then come home and not bathe.

Nobody needs to live vicariously through Chantal unless they are literally in a coma.  Because that’s the only kind of person who does less than she does.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jul 5, 2019)

I sense a chimpout coming and I’m here for it gorls.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 5, 2019)

That didn't take long... comments are disabled.  Also she's biting into the Improvement Pill's claim that depression is a 'modern day disease'.   Though with the rest of the video, time will tell if Chantal is on yet another manic episode and will actually do the shit she says she'll do that is suggested in the Improvement Pill video.   I agree she really needs to just do and not say.  

Also, seems Chantal finally got her nails done seeing she now has a French Manicure.  I'm convinced her Patrick Starfish halo nails were professional acrylic tips and not press ons. Not that it matters much, but it's a thing.


----------



## Chihiro (Jul 5, 2019)

GoodLard said:


> Who else is looking forward to Omegon's video in about an hour?  Here's the link just in case:


am i the only one who had to skip through that god awful bear part, because that was painful to listen to.


----------



## Barbarella (Jul 5, 2019)

Those will be some great videos, eh? Chantel waddling around a wildlife refuge, out of breath, cutting the video everytime she wheezes, (so every two minutes), and with Peetz educating us on the SJW ethos. 

Maybe she can do what she’s really good at: create a map of every public bench that holds 500 lbs, and every public toilet with a handicapped stall in Ottowa. You know her eyes will always be peeled for those things. 

Funny that she imagines she’ll get so successful that she’ll get to go on free vacations to better places. Well, more pathetic than funny, but you know what I mean. 

In a way, this made me a teeny bit sad. After all this, she still doesn’t understand what she’s doing. Here is this 450 lb behemoth clearly imagining she’s found the secret to wealth, fame, and weight loss. Her shiny red lipstick glows as she dreams of the riches that are sure to be hers now that she’s found the right path. When we all know that in three videos, she’ll realize it’s too hot, she can’t walk and breath at the same time, and fuck it, and there is an Arby’s around the corner. Denial is incredible. 

Really friends,  who’d have thought that eating right, getting exercise and not dwelling on the negative would be positive for your mental and physical health? Groundbreaking!

(Omegon’s video is awesome,  by the way. )


----------



## Bleach Milkshake (Jul 5, 2019)

I'VE GOTTA DISABLE THE COMMENTS FOR MY MENTAL HEALTH GUISE

Chantal doesn't care if her channel engagement goes down, this is for her own good!

Taking bets on how long until she realises just how dependent on the teat of youtube autism bux she is and turns them back on.


Edit for standout quotes:

"I don't feel comfortable [with] my life being scrutinized bit by bit for everything I do, and people who don't understand my journey."

"... as for weight loss stuff, if you see me losing weight, that's great, if not, well.... whatever..."

SUCH A JOURNEY


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (Jul 5, 2019)

Bleach Milkshake said:


> YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<24 hours. 

Like usual.


----------



## simulated goat (Jul 5, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> Like Arby’s which is the most disgusting “food” ever created, Chantel also doesn’t know much about cheese. I’ll have a bit of humboldt fog with grapes and figs and thin water crackers now and then. I’ll throw some Point Reyes blue on a salad. I’ll even have a cheddar, a Fiscalini, with some apples. Fresh mozzarella with tomatoes is killer.
> 
> But she is just eating bricks of WIC cheese. Cheddar, Jack, the kind that is 7 bucks a pound and tastes like plastic.
> 
> She can live without this crap. She doesn’t like cheese any more than bread. It’s just heavy food that will fill her up. I don’t think she can taste anything. If you put two disparate foods next to her with the same texture, she’d never know the difference.


By a meeting of the planets in the sign of grocery outlet, I have had the Pt Reyes of which you speak. Well worth the consuming, but none of these deathfats seem to be able to grok real cheese.  I'm shocked when they go past basic bitch cheeses like cheddar and mozz. That they can eat a block of that is terrifying.


----------



## IB 262 (Jul 5, 2019)

As one of your "hate watchers" Chantal I can tell you I am bored. keep in mind our views are the only  ones paying you.


----------



## CH 815 (Jul 5, 2019)

What percentage of Chantal’s content is purely her making plans that she never follows up on? It’s getting damn near 90%.

It’s super easy to plan stuff and pretend you know stuff - actually doing things and learning things takes effort. Chantal spews surface level info about stuff she just barely absorbed 5 minutes ago. She never truly “knows” anything, let alone put things into action.


----------



## Barbarella (Jul 5, 2019)

If the movie Purge was real, I’d use my 24 hours to kill anybody who uses the word journey for anything other than traveling from one place to another. Deathfats on a “weightloss journey” would top the list.


----------



## PatTraverse (Jul 5, 2019)

Chantal's "journey" is that of a fat mule slowly walking in circles inside of a small pen literally going nowhere.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jul 5, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> If the movie Purge was real, I’d use my 24 hours to kill anybody who uses the word journey for anything other than traveling from one place to another. Deathfats on a “weightloss journey” would top the list.


oH mY GoD KiWi FaRmS Is ThReAtEnInG tO kILl Me


----------



## DuckSucker (Jul 5, 2019)

Im watching this guy stream and he's showing this article of apparently Arbys is making new "meat vegetables" like the "marrot". It's the stupidest thing and I just know Chantal will love it. I hate it and I cant wait for it so she can fuck up.


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 5, 2019)

She has made this same video at least ten times already. Getting very boring.


----------



## GoodLard (Jul 5, 2019)

Ah, our BBM is back, hoping to ride the social media wave after Omegon's vid? I had a gut feeling she would upload, but her views are terrible. Only 3,5k on the first one after 5 hours of being uploaded. 

Smug as always, using her governess voice, trying to sell us yet AGAIN that she had an epiphany and will have some awesome content for us in the near future. Researched and realized she lives in a beautiful area, with nature reserves, hiking (lol) trails, cultural activities. Seriously, did you just fathom this? I could go on-line, read a short travel blog about Ottawa and know more than you do. She's so vacuous to think that she's found the golden egg while sitting at her kitchen table...

She's definitely bigger and looks miserable. All the make-up in the world won't cover this up. She will never have any success ,whether it be YT, weight loss, love relationship until she decides to be genuine/humble  and get off her high horse.  Yeah, that will never come about.


----------



## marjoram (Jul 6, 2019)

So, the Big Celebrity is gonna go hiking.  Ok then.  Just think of all the unpissed upon trails she can defile.  Great idea, Tubby.


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Jul 6, 2019)

Haha I forget to check in with Chantal for a little bit and come back to... the exact same thing. She may as well just hang on to one of each of her usual videos so she can post them in a nice rotation. It'll save her some time and be the exact same experience for all of us. I'm not sure why she bothers saying anything about video comments. Just turn them off (or on) in silence, honey, nobody is surprised or confused.

Also, yeah, all she does is "plan" to do things. That's why she doesn't make videos of actually doing stuff; she's too busy thinking and talking about what she's going to do sometime in the future. It holds true for her socializing, activities, food choices, everything.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Jul 6, 2019)

"I'm not going to think about my limitations."

Well, she probably should unless you want to break a foot off while trying to hike more then 50ft from the car. 

What is with these occasional vids talking about another video that she watched or was inspired for 0.2 seconds by? Shes still taking mental health advice from YouTube. Most of which is common sense. Another video of saying a lot and making plans, but no actual execution. 

Shes even stated before that she recognizes this bad habit. And here we are again. Did she hit her head or has the fat really dulled that many nerves in her brain?


----------



## Viridian (Jul 6, 2019)

letericajones said:


> It’s karate joe’s fault. He wasn’t there to delete the “have a stroke” comments before Chantal could see them. He’s supposed to be her knight in shining autism. “I failed you, m’lady.”




It's hard to delete comments that don't actually exist. I capped the most negative comments I could find on that video when I posted the link to it earlier, and there were no wishes for Cuntal's demise at all. This is like those imaginary death threats she claimed she received that supposedly led her to remove the copyright strike from the YTU video--just an excuse for Cuntal to be Cuntal, nothing more.


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 6, 2019)

"Depreshun don't real"  -- Chantal Sarault, July 2019

She always thinks she knows better than all these doctors and specialists... yet she continues to waste their time. Some poor suicidal bastard or some anorexic tween had to wait for a spot because she had to go to her appointments, and for what? Without fail she ignores their advice and eschews their instructions, only to dive back into her studies at Netflix University.

She's a tremendous drain on resources in general. Bitch eats for a family of six.


----------



## fatfuck (Jul 6, 2019)

even more bullshit from this fat slob. busy weekend with friends and family = driving around with peetz and rina or going on a visit to that trailer park they have for a quick meal or 10 on the way back while annoying the dog.

exactly 2 weeks ago she had trouble walking on a level path and had to stop every few steps to rest. a week after that she groaned about how hard it is to shop and bag groceries and was planning on buying a walker.

today she has proven once again she is not a regular human just like she did with many of her juice cleanses and water fasts where the effects where immediate. my skin cleared up she said after 1 day. i no longer feel hungry she said after 12 hours of being on a (alleged) fast. now she's claiming she's walking around in nature and doing things even though she couldn't do shit a week ago.

where did i hear this before? oh right, a few months ago where she claimed she was walking a mile almost every day at the gym but then huffed and puffed while walking 10 steps in parking lot going to the store.

animal sanctuaries? like the one she said she was visiting at the start of the year? or the one she quickly found and drove to because people didn't believe her so she filmed herself petting some animals while being completely lost while simultaneously claiming she's there all the time? you know, the one where the guy who invited her to see how cheese is made? was hitting on her.

these are all fantasies being played out in her head. much like how a kid plays pretend. none of this has happened or will happen. why isn't she filming any of this? she filmed the most boring shit like putting on her clown makeup over he old one, yet now she claims she's doing actual things and loving nature but our blog gorl isn't filming it guys. 

i have a really hard time believing she's on any medication or seeing any real help. at most she went for a consultation and they outlined a plan of treatment and the usual medicine that they use for it. then she went home and did her "research" and is now bullshitting everyone. think about it. she's being put on and off medicine almost every week because it's not working. most of these things take months to take effect but of course our gorl is super special and starts seeing changes in a day. not only that, when she does switch to a new medicine or adds additional one, SHE is the one that has to make sure it will play nicely with the stuff she's on. don't the doctors there have a record of what she's on? what kind of made up medical practice is this?

more delusions and more lies like always. can't wait to see her lay out yet another new year resolution plan in 6 months while being at her usual 372 lbs.


----------



## Entertain me (Jul 6, 2019)

The way she says "YouTube is my job!!!" all the time makes it sound like "the powers that be" dragged her out of her bed, shoved a camera in her face and demanded "content" and Chantal is like, well I have to be a YouTuber now, so you better enjoy the crap I "create". 
If it's not good for your "mental" gorl, just quit YouTube and do something else. We know she can't really do that, but she is still desperately trying to convey this image of being a "creative content creator" who just has to be on YouTube, like it or not, when it's getting more and more obvious it's just about the $$$ and to a lesser degree asspats.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 6, 2019)

Uh, what is Jabba trying to get at with this? As if she can read or understand an article from a medical journal. Why the hell is she concerned about drug-induced dementia in people over 65? She'll be lucky to hit 40. Is she going to try and tell Grams to stop taking her meds? Or is she looking to blame her personality disorder on her intermittent and very short-lived bouts of antidepressant usage? Maybe she'll try and blame binging for the past 30 years  on her three-day stint with Vyvanse. Maybe she has retroactive drug-induced stupidity.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 6, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> My fingers are still crossed she claims to become a breatharian next.



@EurocopterTigre!! Look who she just started following on IG:


----------



## Mr Foster (Jul 6, 2019)

Welcome Back Jabba, I see you are right on track with your "journey".

Keep it up, you don't look insane at all.


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Jul 6, 2019)

If she just dropped all the wellness bullshit and said what her travel vlogs are actually gonna be (drive thru's of Canada tour 2019) I'd at least give her a little credit for it. Personally I don't take issue with her weight or that it will eventually kill her, it's the fake health/ diet/ wellness lies that annoy me.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jul 6, 2019)

GoodLard said:


> Researched and realized she lives in a beautiful area, with nature reserves, hiking (lol) trails, cultural activities. Seriously, did you just fathom this? I could go on-line, read a short travel blog about Ottawa and know more than you do.



Let’s not forget Chantal’s definition of _exploring nature_ is taking a picture from the parking lot of Belvédère Champlain in Parc de la Gatineau. It doesn’t even require a walker.


----------



## Igotdigusted (Jul 6, 2019)

The Breatherianism is turning around the corner with heavy deliberations....cannot wait.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 6, 2019)

I’ve never seen someone put so much work into trying to do as little work as possible to overcomplicate something as easy as losing a few pounds.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jul 6, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> I’ve never seen someone put so much work into trying to do as little work as possible to overcomplicate something as easy as losing a few pounds.


Seriously. If she put as much effort into eating less and exercising as she does into lying about eating less and exercising, she'd be significantly smaller.


----------



## Smiling Honeybadger (Jul 6, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Seriously. If she put as much effort into eating less and exercising as she does into lying about eating less and exercising, she'd be significantly smaller.



But that is the core problem of Chantal, Amberlynn and all the other death fats.

They want the result on a silver plate, but they don't want to make any changes to their lifestyles.


----------



## ZH 792 (Jul 6, 2019)

She watches a YouTube video on depression; now an expert on mental health. It is very reminiscent of that time this past spring where she watched a documentary and went "vegan" and lectured her audience about modern day agricultural practices. I just love it when Chantal goes into lecture mode. 

A couple of weeks ago she was complaining about bagging her own groceries and possibly getting a walker, now she is going to ignore her physical limitations and do travel blogs in hot humid weather? Yep, great conditions for someone who has shortness of breath. 

Ugh, rate me mad, but I don't know why she constantly sets herself up for failure. As for this medical study she is reading, I have a feeling she is going to use it as a reason to take herself off her anti depressants.


----------



## irishAzoth (Jul 6, 2019)

How is this bitch going to do Travel Vlogs when she gets tired after taking two steps and owns a walker. It will be the most pathetic travel vlog on youtube


----------



## weaselhat (Jul 6, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 829465
> View attachment 829466
> 
> Uh, what is Jabba trying to get at with this? As if she can read or understand an article from a medical journal. Why the hell is she concerned about drug-induced dementia in people over 65? She'll be lucky to hit 40. Is she going to try and tell Grams to stop taking her meds? Or is she looking to blame her personality disorder on her intermittent and very short-lived bouts of antidepressant usage? Maybe she'll try and blame binging for the past 30 years  on her three-day stint with Vyvanse. Maybe she has retroactive drug-induced stupidity.


She enjoys being miserable and is looking for reasons to not help herself.  I guess it could be a form of passive suicide.  

All medications have side effects.  The thing to decide does this benefit me more than it hurts me in the long run? She has no fucking idea because she can’t stick to one thing long enough. Because see first paragraph.


----------



## PatTraverse (Jul 6, 2019)

YouTube
					






					youtu.be
				




The rant in the video is still solid gold not only because of how ridiculous and crazy she sounds but also because it is still to this day the most honest Chantal has ever been on camera. Keep flying that rebel flag high baby!


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jul 6, 2019)

irishAzoth said:


> How is this bitch going to do Travel Vlogs when she gets tired after taking two steps and owns a walker. It will be the most pathetic travel vlog on youtube


Maybe she'll just do a tour of Canada's finest drive thrus.


----------



## Beluga (Jul 6, 2019)

So she's done two videos in one day where she just repeats the same old shit for 20+ minutes. Does she know what new and exciting mean?


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jul 6, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> @EurocopterTigre!! Look who she just started following on IG:
> 
> View attachment 829469


Oh my god PLEASE let her start spouting this rubbish, PLEASE...


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jul 6, 2019)

I can sum up all of Chantal's recent videos of all the fun she's having with family & friends, doctor visits & medications & her new travel vlogs in two words.

Chantal lies.

ETA: 'I don't know why you keep torturing yourself & keep coming back. If you don't want to watch, don't.'
Notice Chantal never takes her own advice regarding comments.
Why does she keep torturing herself by reading them?
Why does she watch reaction videos?
Why does Chantal think she has the right to control what others do, when she can't even control herself?
Ate herself to over 400 pounds, yet is the authority on everything. Well, on everything but losing weight.

July has really started off with a bang.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jul 6, 2019)

Beluga said:


> So she's done two videos in one day where she just repeats the same old shit for 20+ minutes. Does she know what new and exciting mean?


My god her arms in this video. Like a linebacker. 

Also I really want to see this fat cow zipping around with a bariatric walker. Please Chimptal, do a Tour de Ottawa with a industrial strength rollator.


----------



## Skin Fold Odor (Jul 6, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 829465
> View attachment 829466
> 
> Uh, what is Jabba trying to get at with this? As if she can read or understand an article from a medical journal. Why the hell is she concerned about drug-induced dementia in people over 65? She'll be lucky to hit 40. Is she going to try and tell Grams to stop taking her meds? Or is she looking to blame her personality disorder on her intermittent and very short-lived bouts of antidepressant usage? Maybe she'll try and blame binging for the past 30 years  on her three-day stint with Vyvanse. Maybe she has retroactive drug-induced stupidity.



Have no fear Chantal because I will guarantee you, psychiatric drugs will not cause YOUR premature death. The beetus, cancer, heart attack or a stroke will get you long before those meds get a chance of damaging your dainty brain. You'd have to consistently take them as prescribed for starters, which is even to much to ask for in your case.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 6, 2019)

You know you are in for an exceptionally insincere Chantal video when she starts off with a string of doubled up words.

She begins this one:  "Hey guys, hey guys, hey.  Hi, how are you, how are you? So, I'm finally getting to sit down to do a video for you guys today, for you guys today.  And I'm so excited, I'm so excited. Oh my goodness!"

You also know it will be an insincere video when she wears that bright red lipstick.

Her mantra for the first half of the video is "I've been doing better than ever", but also admits that she is off the medication and her "appetite" came back.

The big word of the day is "effort".  She has put so much "effort" into doing the right thing this time.  You don't know how much "effort" she is putting in this time.  She is putting "effort" into healing herself.  She's putting "effort" into her life. Her efforts will do more than all the drugs combined.  Haters don't understand the "effort" she is putting in.

She also repeatedly talks about how wonderful her life has been, out and about with friends and family, busy as a bee.

"It's not just a magic pill that will cure your eating disorders" Who ever said that it was, Fatso?

As usual, she seeks solutions from quacks on YouTube.  "Tips and pointers"  (for putting in her own "effort" of course)

Luckily for her, the Quack of the Day's advice is not bad.  Essentially the tips and pointers are "get off your fat, lazy ass, and go out and get some exercise in the sunshine.  Go to bed at night and sleep."  She acts like this is some kind of genius; nobody ever fucking knew this shit before, and now she has a duty to educate us.  Thank God for such inspiration.  She needs to go on Oprah and tell the masses!

I like after how she denied she was doing keto repeatedly, she now admits to "dabbling" in it, which is a deathfatty's way of saying they were half-assed about it, cherry picking anything they can eat and ignoring what they can't eat.

She also seems to have heard of Omega-3 for the very first time, and has to educate all of us about it, since this is esoteric knowledge.

She used to ruminate over negative comments, but doesn't anymore.  (She of course was compelled to block comments just hours later)  Look how much the video helped her!


As for the content of her channel segment:

lolol

She's been watching those travel videos where glamorous, sexy couples fly to Hawaii or the Caribbean, rappel down mountains, water-ski in azure waters.

She's gonna do these things with all her friends (she has told us she has so many), but manages to name only the two workhorses, Peetz and Reena (who manages to do about 2 appearances a year in Chantal's videos)

She talks of hiking trails and wild nature and exploring, yet she can't fucking walk 10 yards without gasping and choking and turning red as a beet.  These adventures might as well be Everest.  The Delusion Monster is back!

She is promising "two, _at least _two" adventure videos next week.  Hardee har har.  Adventures with Peetz amounts to sitting on benches and eating greasy food.

The comment chimpout caught me by surprise.  I figured for once, she'd bask in the sunny glow of her new plans, but no.  She never misses an opportunity to ruin whatever dubious goodwill her videos engender.  She is the world's most overgrown three-year-old, and always will be.

Needless to say, this will crash and burn, hopefully in a fireball.  We'll get one huffy, puffy video with Peetz that includes a lot of sitting down and eating. And "Travels with Chantal" will go the way of all her other big ideas.

Her absolute inability to be embarrassed by herself is worthy of scientific study.  Just one of her cycles would mortify a normal person into making some big changes.  Not Chantal.  Her life literally careens from mortifying embarrassment to mortifying embarrassment, and she is always back for more.  So here we go again.

Last time she sounded this sober, it was the beginning of May, which turned into arguably her lulziest month ever.  Things are really looking up now for July.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jul 6, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> @EurocopterTigre!! Look who she just started following on IG:
> 
> View attachment 829469


 
I didn't think she'd actually go that route, once again my cup overfloweth with mîlk.


----------



## Pargon (Jul 6, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> ETA: 'I don't know why you keep torturing yourself & keep coming back. If you don't want to watch, don't.'



She continually fails to understand that people who leave hateful comments watch her videos precisely for the chance to do so and wait with bated breath for her to upload. This is because she can't keep her ego on a leash for five seconds and her switch gets flipped the first time she reads so much as a "lol fuck off fatty"



Dutch Courage said:


> She's gonna do these things with all her friends (she has told us she has so many), but manages to name only the two workhorses, Peetz and Reena (who manages to do about 2 appearances a year in Chantal's videos)



Why does every pathetic boring bint want to be the fucking Kardashians, winging their way to exotic locales only to crash into drama between them and their equally insipid entourage of broke, pseudo glamorous hangers-on? This is why we all know Chantal will die of something weight-related: the lifestyle she aspires to is identical to the one she has now. She'd just be able to buy more of the things she likes.


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 6, 2019)

People leave those comments and snark on your shitty videos because _it's fun_.  

In reality, your toilet is the only thing being tortured.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Jul 6, 2019)

Ellesse_warrior said:


> If she just dropped all the wellness bullshit and said what her travel vlogs are actually gonna be (drive thru's of Canada tour 2019) I'd at least give her a little credit for it. Personally I don't take issue with her weight or that it will eventually kill her, it's the fake health/ diet/ wellness lies that annoy me.



Chantal's gonna remake diners drive ins and dives, but without actually speaking to the people who work at said locals.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 6, 2019)

Looks like Jabba has now disabled comments on her IG posts as well.


----------



## Barbarella (Jul 6, 2019)

The second video, with the red lipstick wiped off, shows how she truly doesn’t get it. Nothing has sunk in. At one point in the past, she admitted to her cycle, saying she had to work on that. That fleeting bit of truth that landed on her head has flown away, and now she’s trying to reframe  her cycle to mean its about learning and growing and a good thing to not do what she says! 

No, Chantel. You don’t announce you will not mention weight ever again, (and soon after, start discussing it). You don’t make an announcement that you aren’t a mukbang channel anymore (and then do mukbangs) You don’t announce your going on a weightloss journey, have gone to see a doctor, show us papers with diet plans and you want to use YouTube to be accountable, (then eat. crap and get angry if people remind you. )

Etc etc etc. 

Making plans-and ANNOUNCING them- is nothing but a dopamine hit. You could see by vid two the dopamine was gone. Now it’s all work. 

A person doesn’t make announcements, quit the next day and call that growth. If you never get past the announcement cycle, you've learned shit. In fact, some may get the idea that these new announcements are all that’s going to happen, the dopamine hit from the plan is enough. If she just did travel vlogs without telling us, I might be impressed. (Well, not at this point but somebody would) 

Instead, just stick out your tongue and say “that’s what I meant to happen!”  

These cows never entertain that we might be right, ever. 

Even if she could go places and walk long enough to show us stuff, she’s such a bore that it could never be good.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Jul 6, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 829465
> View attachment 829466
> 
> Uh, what is Jabba trying to get at with this? As if she can read or understand an article from a medical journal. Why the hell is she concerned about drug-induced dementia in people over 65? She'll be lucky to hit 40. Is she going to try and tell Grams to stop taking her meds? Or is she looking to blame her personality disorder on her intermittent and very short-lived bouts of antidepressant usage? Maybe she'll try and blame binging for the past 30 years  on her three-day stint with Vyvanse. Maybe she has retroactive drug-induced stupidity.


Hey Chantal, guess what else has a direct link to and may be one of the major causes of dementia and Alzheimer's?  But by all means, focus on those psychotropics that you never take long enough to alter anything in your brain or neural pathways.  Surely that week you were on Lexapro will be what steals your sentience, not the cups of sugar you consume daily.

She's so erratic that she's become boring.  How the fuck does that even happen, to be such a goddamn mess on such a routine basis that watching a balding bean bag chair filled with lard cackle and pant and behave like a moron has zero entertainment appeal?  She's a clown car that has caught on fire and all the clowns are farting as they try to escape and I'm wondering what Amberlynn is doing.  Heard Tess announced she's "pan-sexual."  Maybe that'll be entertaining.


----------



## DongMiguel (Jul 6, 2019)

GoodLard said:


> Who else is looking forward to Omegon's video in about an hour?  Here's the link just in case:



I enjoyed the old video where she says she can't get a job because she's planning on doing weight-loss surgery and will need time to recover. Of course, she never got weight-loss surgery and still doesn't have a job, so...

Reminds me of a friend I used to have (a bit of a powerlevel) who would always smoke spice instead of pot because she was looking for a job and needed a clean pee test...of course, she never got a job and just kept using that as an excuse until she wised up and realized spice is fucking stupid.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jul 6, 2019)

Doctor wants her to finish the 28 days of meds & stick to no binging or fast food -so she has a sub from Firehouse subs cause she didn't eat breakfast. Oh, got chips & diet soda too. Bibi will eat the other half. LOL
Not sure where she started from in the beginning, but she was completely out of breath & sweating. And man oh man -she barely fits in the car.

Dragged Bibi out to watch a sunset. But, we never see or hear him. She waddled for a bit & had to stop to look at a trail, but really stopped cause she had to catch her breath.
She stopped (I say 'she' because I have no idea if Bibi really went with her) for a cappuccino & again is so out of breath & sweaty, you'd think she ran a mile.
That's it folks. Fast food, a sunset, coffee & sweating.

ETA: comments


----------



## multiverse (Jul 6, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


>


If "Bibi" took the shots of the sunset... why was there only fast food in her passenger seat? Did they take separate vehicles?

Or is Chantal just full of shit?


----------



## CH 815 (Jul 6, 2019)

GoodLard said:


> Who else is looking forward to Omegon's video in about an hour?  Here's the link just in case:


 I'm personally offended that he did not mention the ghost diet.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 6, 2019)

She complains of "girl problems" and seems surprised because it hasn't happened "for a long time"

O rly?  Seems to me just a month or two ago she bitched for _three weeks straight_ about her "girl problems"

She said she got "a couple of subs" and that Bibi would "eat one on the way"  Ain't nobody talkin' 'bout halves.

I do believe Bibi was there, at least to some degree, because I think I heard him mutter something on the way over there.  He is utterly invisible; nothing says togetherness like that.  The couples who do the travel videos she loves are always doing things together on camera.  Not her and Bibi...

Most of this video is filler of the worst kind, with something like 5 minutes of static sunset shots, which are rendered unwatchable by really tacky music.  Everything about her fat and insanity aside, she really does suck at making videos.

Somehow, this isn't what I had in mind when she said she was gonna do travel videos from now on.

Says she's goin' back on the drugs; doctor's orders.

It's funny watching her act all chipper and friendly while comments remain in lockdown.

Stupid shit here.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Jul 6, 2019)

Wasn't one of the doctor's goals for her to not eat in the car..?


----------



## Okami Green (Jul 6, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> Wasn't one of the doctor's goals for her to not eat in the car..?
> View attachment 830369



I believe it was. Since when has Chantal ever listened to anyone's advice or feedback, though? She's probably just trying to find a way to block comments from her "doctor" IRL.


----------



## Mr Foster (Jul 6, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Doctor wants her to finish the *28 days* of meds & stick to *no binging* or fast food



That might the the most optimistic idea I've ever heard...In my life.


----------



## welsho (Jul 7, 2019)

I know she's using her soft, baby-voice more but is she turning up the accent as well? She made "out" sound like a seven letter word. 

Chantal dear, that wasn't a "weird hiking trail"; it was a trail, just a normal trail; that's what they look like. 

The sunset was nice though; it was a nice cheeto orange with a blue sky that looked like a 7-11 slushie, white clouds reminiscent of cool-whip and green grass the color of a skittle.


----------



## DongMiguel (Jul 7, 2019)

===-=+


multiverse said:


> If "Bibi" took the shots of the sunset... why was there only fast food in her passenger seat? Did they take separate vehicles?
> 
> Or is Chantal just full of shit?



I hate defending her but at the 4:58-5:00 mark you can hear him mumbling. So, he did apparently go with her.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 7, 2019)

Her doctor is so amazing that she apparently went off her meds without him knowing, even though yesterday she led us to believe they had discussed side effects and discontinued the meds. He's so amazing that after she called him _on his direct line_ HAH (many doctors do this, Chantal) she decided to both get fast food and eat in the car, the two things she promised him she wouldn't do. She totally burned those 900 cals off with the five-minute walk through the parking lot to watch the sunset though, no worries.

At the end of the video she reveals that she couldn't really see the sunset. Bibi hopped a fence, along with a lot of other human-sized humans, but Chantal was too fat so she just stood by herself out of view of the sunset. Of course, she couldn't make it all the way home without stopping for a flavored coffee with milk/cream.  She says she's always hot and sweaty every summer and can't handle the heat. Strange, considering she also told us she doesn't ever sweat and doesn't use deodorant (right before she showed us her purchase of deodorant).

So in conclusion, she showed us part of her busy, busy weekend. It consisted of her standing alone waiting for Bibi as he and everyone else watched the sunset she was too fat to see. Oh, and fast food. Shocking.


----------



## Ghost of the diet (Jul 7, 2019)

See guys? How dare you say her love with bibi is nonexistent. They drove to a parking lot together,  Chantal of course ate 1k calories in her car, they literally never talked, they walked for a mile, did the most normie thing NA and left. Next time on the adventures of our lvl 60 druid tank Chantal "Fupa Queen" Sarault we will see some dungeon dwelling in Moria in search for mithril to forge the bariatric walker of wrath.


----------



## fatfuck (Jul 7, 2019)

cracked up when she acted surprised at how big the sandwich was and then said that she'll only have a half of it.

does subway work differently in canada? do they randomly pick a bun size for you? i highly doubt it...

and i love it how she always addresses issues that are being talked here or on reaction channels. she's trying so hard to prove people wrong. much like her recent pie video or her drive through feeding homeless drama that she got caught lying about and was then fighting so hard trying to prove it really did happen.

nobody was jumping fence. at 5:25 i saw old and fat people sitting there watching sunset. where was chantal? probably too tired to reach that spot since it looked like a pretty long walk (for her) from the parking and stopped by that "weird hiking trail" while poor mumbling bibi who was already fed up by simply being there had to take pictures of sunset for proof.

she promised more outdoors videos this week. let's see if that was made in the moment where she was excited about starting anew or if she really did mean it. i wouldn't hold my breath as we're most likely about to see "something came up,, i will be gone" video pretty soon.

like a wise man once said, chantal lies.


----------



## Who Now (Jul 7, 2019)

Ooh, how romantic and awe inspiring; watching a so so sunset with 50 other people including a screaming sperm. She even said herself there were too many people, so why upload this boring video? The sunset? No. Trying to prove Bibi is real and wants to do things with her.  Also thinking "Well shit. I have to show I walked all this way, so fuck it, I'm uploading it"


----------



## CH 815 (Jul 7, 2019)

Who Now said:


> Ooh, how romantic and awe inspiring; watching a so so sunset with 50 other people including a screaming sperm. She even said herself there were too many people, so why upload this boring video? The sunset? No. Trying to prove Bibi is real and wants to do things with her.  Also thinking "Well shit. I have to show I walked all this way, so fuck it, I'm uploading it"



It was a subway car mukbang disguised as a sunset travel vlog


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 7, 2019)

Hmm. Are we sure Chantal didn't happen to be there June 12th? Looks like the aftermath of a Chantal "walk" to me.

But yeah, it looks like the same place she went with James. So she honestly was standing in the parking lot.


----------



## ZH 792 (Jul 7, 2019)

She buys fast food which is a doctor's no no. (Call it takeaway all you like, it's still fast food, Chantal). Then she eats it in the car, another no no.

She led her viewers to believe she went off one of her medications after consulting her doctor due to side effects. Now she's back on it after consulting her doctor?

So basically we are back to normal shenanigans.

Chantal, your viewers aren't stupid. They will find a way to comment.


----------



## PatTraverse (Jul 7, 2019)

Who is surprised that Chantal got some fast food on the way? No one. This childish behaviour of always "rewarding" herself with junk food for anything and everything is ridiculous. She has no grasp on the concept of doing things because they have do be done or because they are rewards on their own. To a well adjusted person, going to watch the sunset with Bibi/Malan is the reward but to a fat 35 years old toddler, the reward was going to get that greasy sub.

Chantal would love to be employed if her bosses patted her on the head every morning and threw junk food her way for bothering to show up to work like a dog. Actually that is an insult to dogs everywhere since they are friendly and have more self-control than she does.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jul 7, 2019)

Once again her definition of _hicking _and _nature _are the Belvédère Champlain in Parc de la Gatineau. This time it seems she really made it from the parking to the Belvédère, a solid 150m.

Our gorl is getting in shape!


----------



## weaselhat (Jul 7, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> cracked up when she acted surprised at how big the sandwich was and then said that she'll only have a half of it.
> 
> does subway work differently in canada? do they randomly pick a bun size for you? i highly doubt it...
> 
> ...


Wouldn’t it be hilarious if someone caught a glimpse of this in the wild and she had a scootypuff just kept out of view.  I don’t think she will go for a walker. Those take work too. An electric scooter is in her near future. Especially when she can no longer fit in her car.  Pretty soon she will sell the shit mobile and get a bigger vehicle to haul both her ass and her shiny new fat hauling scooter to new fast food places and beyond.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jul 7, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Her doctor is so amazing that she apparently went off her meds without him knowing, even though yesterday she led us to believe they had discussed side effects and discontinued the meds. He's so amazing that after she called him _on his direct line_ HAH (many doctors do this, Chantal) she decided to both get fast food and eat in the car, the two things she promised him she wouldn't do. She totally burned those 900 cals off with the five-minute walk through the parking lot to watch the sunset though, no worries.
> 
> At the end of the video she reveals that she couldn't really see the sunset. Bibi hopped a fence, along with a lot of other human-sized humans, but Chantal was too fat so she just stood by herself out of view of the sunset. Of course, she couldn't make it all the way home without stopping for a flavored coffee with tard cum/cream.  She says she's always hot and sweaty every summer and can't handle the heat. Strange, considering she also told us she doesn't ever sweat and doesn't use deodorant (right before she showed us her purchase of deodorant).
> 
> So in conclusion, she showed us part of her busy, busy weekend. It consisted of her standing alone waiting for Bibi as he and everyone else watched the sunset she was too fat to see. Oh, and fast food. Shocking.



She also can’t handle the cold and regularly complained she couldn’t walk or excercise in winter due to it.


Lisa Anna said:


> Once again her definition of _hicking _and _nature _are the Belvédère Champlain in Parc de la Gatineau. This time it seems she really made it from the parking to the Belvédère, a solid 150m.
> 
> Our gorl is getting in shape!



I bet Chantal was just mad she couldn’t watch YT videos and check her IG while Bibi filmed the stupid sunset. I don’t believe for a second Chantal is riveted by the beauty of nature whatsoever. People who love nature actually go out an experience it regularly. Chantal’s weight has ensured she’s never done that.

Nature is just yet another content idea the fat dummy latched onto by coveting other IG accounts. It’s all fantasy from pretty photos online. The realities of exploring nature, even the minor physical demands from an easy nature walk, is way beyond Chintels abilities .


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jul 7, 2019)

She's trolling us with these photos of her trotters.


----------



## Beluga (Jul 7, 2019)

I really don't get her, just like the BBQ with her family video, she spends more than half of the video just blabbering in her car instead of just showing her walking around. Like Jesus Christ woman, you're out and about finally, good for you, show _the haters _what you can do you know. Show don't tell and all that jazz. 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jul 7, 2019)

At 5:11 someone (Bibi?) is eating what sounds like potato chips. Chantal of course didn't eat any of their's. And if anyone believes that, I have a bridge to sell. I can just picture 450lbs of Shrek-ness "hiking" while munching on chips. She also says that her veggie sub (sure, Jan) had lettuce in it? I remember the big fuss not even a week ago when she claimed that she couldn't have the tiniest bit of lettuce because of her clot meds. Everyone was treated with disdain when they mentioned even a side salad. The vitamin K must dissipate when pressed between bread. cheese, and loads of pickles (moderate in vitamin k) and olives. Leave it to Cuntal to make a veggie sub into a sodium bomb. The real questions for me are, "Did she drop trou on the trail?" OR "Did she stop at Pizza Pizza on the ride home to destroy their bathroom?".


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (Jul 7, 2019)

weaselhat said:


> Wouldn’t it be hilarious if someone caught a glimpse of this in the wild and she had a scootypuff just kept out of view.  I don’t think she will go for a walker. Those take work too. An electric scooter is in her near future. Especially when she can no longer fit in her car.  Pretty soon she will sell the shit mobile and get a bigger vehicle to haul both her ass and her shiny new fat hauling scooter to new fast food places and beyond.



And we can all remind her of how scootypuffs are for failures and idiots, like Big AL. Hey, her own words.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 7, 2019)

Clotso may need to re-think her new approach.

Her videos, since her triumphant (?) return on Thursday, have essentially bombed.

It is telling that the most-watched of the three was her "Comments" chimpout.  "Sunset in the Park" hasn't yet cracked a miserable 3K views, making it her least-watched video since the unforgettable La Llrona video of Vlogtober, and it might not even equal _that _when all is said and done.  _Combined_, her three videos this week got about 24.7K views.  That barely approaches the numbers she routinely got for mukbang videos and the like.  

Has the world's fattest tour guide jumped the shark?

She still thinks she has "faithful" viewers who support every bubbly fart she emits.  She seems unlikely to ever realize that her most faithful viewers are _us_, the Farmers, and hate-watchers like us.  The dingbat "you go girl" claque exists only to virtue signal in her comment section; they couldn't care less about her stupid sunsets.  If the hate watchers vanished tomorrow, she'd get about 500 views on each video and would have to go back to fucking homeless guys on the street for cheeseburger money (which normally is an outrageous but meaningless insult on the level of "yo mama" but in this case, is actually how she presents herself)

She definitely does keep an eye on the view count, because she has grumbled about it before.  She'll probably try one more travelogue, this time with Peetz (who is the closest she can get to surefire ratings success, lol), fail to hit the magic number of 10K views again, and chuck the whole idea in favor of Popeye's.

Sorry lardass; you only get views for being a freak.  Yes, you should try to get healthy, but the world won't stop turning just because you watched a sunset from a parking lot.  Either embrace the psychotic glutton in you, and stay in food money, or get well and start checking the want ads.  Nobody cares about your phony, contrived "life" of sunsets and travel, any more than they care to hear you garble horror stories or warble old Gin Blossoms songs.

Ya know that running gag about how she always paints herself in corners?  Travels with Chantal...meet corner.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Jul 7, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Clotso may need to re-think her new approach.
> 
> Her videos, since her triumphant (?) return on Thursday, have essentially bombed.
> 
> It is telling that the most-watched of the three was her "Comments" chimpout.  "Sunset in the Park" hasn't yet cracked a miserable 3K views, making it her least-watched video since the unforgettable La Llrona video of Vlogtober, and it might not even equal _that _when all is said and done.  _Combined_, her three videos this week got about 24.7K views.  That barely approaches the numbers she routinely got for mukbang videos and the like.



She's too stupid to realize most obese+ people can usually wobble outside and face the direction the sun sets in their real lives. And it comes with the added bonus of not having to listen to someone blah blah blah at them.


----------



## meepmapmop (Jul 7, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> She's trolling us with these photos of her trotters.
> View attachment 830636


Don’t worry Chantal, you can’t stab what isn’t there


----------



## GuiltyAsCharged (Jul 7, 2019)

amazing (ok not really) how she went from being so adamantly against medication and going the "natural" way, to going right back on the medication that made her feel crazy and hallucinate. 

she goes from one crazy extreme "meds please!"
to another "I can't just pop a pill and be better; watch this amazeen yt video" "meds are going to cause me dementia!"
and back again "meds please!"
in less than 24 hours

kookoo, kookoo, kookoo.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jul 7, 2019)

Her ideas about fucking lettuce are not even accurate. The only lettuce that has a decent amount of vitamin K is the leafy greens. Iceberg lettuce which is what is put between the buns in her dainty sub, does not have anything near enough vitamin K to effect her clot.


----------



## bitch eating crackers (Jul 7, 2019)

There’s nothing more pathetic than a low functioning narcissist. At least with high functioning narcissists who actually are at least very good at what they do or extremely attractive or intelligent or whatever, you can kind of understand. In these latest videos you see exactly who and what Chantal wants to be... and how painfully far away she is from ever being that. 

She’s a somatic exhibitionist narcissist at heart. She wants to be the hot girl everyone wants (“lover” stories, makeup tutorials, “sexy” selfies, pretending to be popular with sooo many friends) with a heart of gold (veganism, soft voice) . In reality she is a middle aged hag whose only hobbies are putting on makeup to binge eat in her car alone. Her life is so incredibly empty and it’s so obvious, it becomes more and more obvious the longer she does YouTube and her cycle gets faster and faster trying to outrun reality catching up. 

Godspeed Chintal. This is how it will be until you die.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jul 7, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> Her ideas about fucking lettuce are not even accurate. The only lettuce that has a decent amount of vitamin K is the leafy greens. Iceberg lettuce which is what is put between the buns in her dainty sub, does not have anything near enough vitamin K to effect her clot.


It's really kale, collards, turnip greens, chard, and spinach that are super high in vitamin K. The other leafy greens have decent amounts and she could probably eat in moderation. Of course she cherry picks her info as we all know. 100 gr of chicken also has half of a "normal" person's daily recommendation of Vitamin K, but I doubt she'd pass up fried chicken and 300 containers of ranch because of her "clot meds".


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 7, 2019)

She's live right now.... to the time line she started about a half hour ago. Is out for a walk showing the scratches on her car and very out of breath and hot.  Hm Apparently I caught her walking to the car. She was sitting on the grass talking about how she may do more 'travel' vlogs.  Meals are usually a guac cup, veggies, fruits and a lot of watermelon and potatoes.   "It's hard to eat three meals a day".   And will be dong more 'eat with me videos".   

She's in her car with the AC blasting, and she's explaining that are doctors are trying to get her to just accept food instead of it being a punishment or reward, and says she's mainly eating at home and not eating fast food. Bitch - you just ate a FireHouse sub yesterday. Damn. The medication curbs thoughs on food but she gets hungry at night which will be an issue, and she was hoping for more therapy in her program. She's finally getting (maybe) the concept of eating like a normal person is something difficult for her, especially eating breakfast. I guess the program is more behavioral, and she may do a picnic video. A live picnic!

She realizes she gained weight by binging everyday, fast food and crap food. If everymeal was a binge, fast food and crappy, is it really a binge? A binge now is her having an extra meal at home, real food unlike fast food. She's going to see Rina and go grocery shopping. No surprise but she doesn't like grocery shopping.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 7, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> says she's mainly eating at home and not eating fast food. Bitch - you just ate a FireHouse sub yesterday.



It's like she doesn't even try to be a good liar.  She says her butt is all sweaty in the live stream, and last week she was sweating like a manic from bagging her own groceries, but two weeks ago she told us she never sweats.  She told us she cut out all processed food just hours after her processed cheeseburger recipe.  She says she is having "girl problems" for the first time in a really long time, when in May her "girl problems" consumed the better part of three weeks. She said she was "dabbling in keto" after emphatically saying she wasn't.  It's like there is no effort whatsoever to keep track of all her bullshit lies, and yet she is always stunned and shocked when someone calls her out on one of her lies.

As for Nature Day today, she points to the path she was planning to walk on, but doesn't walk on it because it is too hot. (I just checked, it is 77 degrees Fahrenheit)  Instead, she just walks back to her car, keeping the livestream on the whole time, and it takes literally 50 seconds.  Some Nature Walk.


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 7, 2019)

Did she say anything about the group therapy? IIRC that's the only therapy the program offered. I wonder how it's going...


----------



## PatTraverse (Jul 7, 2019)

Today is actually the perfect summer day in her area. Nice and sunny while not being too hot or humid for a normal human. Of course any type of summer weather is too hot when you refuse to let your body build a tolerance to heat, are lazy and weight 400lbs.

If Chantal is not walking today, she is never walking.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jul 7, 2019)

Well, if you ever thought you might want to follow Chantal on IG -now is the time to do it. Outfits, food & cats. Whoo Hooooo
Idiots in the comments telling her how beautiful she looks. She believes them & this is one reason why she will never lose weight.
Of course the other reasons are she loves food more than life & her life is nothing without food.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jul 7, 2019)

PatTraverse said:


> Today is actually the perfect summer day in her area. Nice and sunny while not being too hot or humid for a normal human. Of course any type of summer weather is too hot when you refuse to let your body build a tolerance to heat, are lazy and weight 400lbs.
> 
> If Chantal is not walking today, she is never walking.


It was a beautiful day today perfect for walking. She just lazy and can’t do it because of the 400lb medicine ball she carries around in her gut.


----------



## Scarboroughgirl (Jul 7, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Well, if you ever thought you might want to follow Chantal on IG -now is the time to do it. Outfits, food & cats. Whoo Hooooo
> Idiots in the comments telling her how beautiful she looks. She believes them & this is one reason why she will never lose weight.
> Of course the other reasons are she loves food more than life & her life is nothing without food.
> 
> View attachment 831109



I can't stand her smug face. she really thought she looked good in this, like a dainty pretty girl... in reality she looks like too much sausage stuffed into a casing


----------



## FvckTurnip (Jul 7, 2019)

Scarboroughgirl said:


> in reality she looks like too much sausage stuffed into a casing


I love how nubby her arms look encased in blubber, really adds to the egglike aesthetic


----------



## Wyzzerd (Jul 7, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Idiots in the comments telling her how beautiful she looks. She believes them & this is one reason why she will never lose weight.



It's mean to lie to people like that. Like telling a child he can fly like superman and now you have a puddle of goo at the bottom of a building.

Same results for telling a narcissistic deathfat she's pretty. A puddle of goo, just much larger.


----------



## multiverse (Jul 7, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Well, if you ever thought you might want to follow Chantal on IG -now is the time to do it. Outfits, food & cats. Whoo Hooooo
> Idiots in the comments telling her how beautiful she looks. She believes them & this is one reason why she will never lose weight.
> Of course the other reasons are she loves food more than life & her life is nothing without food.
> 
> View attachment 831109


Lol, Tess Holliday loves that same backlit, in front of the sunny window pose. It cuts off inches all over the place, plus no pesky straight lines for extra shooping opportunities. Though Chantal's go-to is the straight on pose with a dress over leggings, which covers her hanging stomachs and masks how large she really is, because she's an apple shape.

Do this shot from the side, Chantal. Show us what 368 lbs looks like.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jul 7, 2019)

The huge-head-to-short-arms ratio is nothing short of hilarious.  

Also, idk in other parts of the world but in Canada / Québec there is nothing more tacky than a french manucure, mostly on squared nails. Our gorl never disappoints.


----------



## roachrypt (Jul 7, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> View attachment 831109



This is what stands in the corner of my room watching me when I have sleep paralysis


----------



## Gawdamit (Jul 7, 2019)

Was that livestream suppose to be one of her summer outings? Sitting in a field because she's too fat to stand? LOL


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jul 7, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Well, if you ever thought you might want to follow Chantal on IG -now is the time to do it. Outfits, food & cats. Whoo Hooooo
> Idiots in the comments telling her how beautiful she looks. She believes them & this is one reason why she will never lose weight.
> Of course the other reasons are she loves food more than life & her life is nothing without food.
> 
> View attachment 831109


God, something about her smile and eyes is deeply off-putting.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Jul 7, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> God, something about her smile and eyes is deeply off-putting.








						Post-mortem photography - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Triggured (Jul 7, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Well, if you ever thought you might want to follow Chantal on IG -now is the time to do it. Outfits, food & cats. Whoo Hooooo
> Idiots in the comments telling her how beautiful she looks. She believes them & this is one reason why she will never lose weight.
> Of course the other reasons are she loves food more than life & her life is nothing without food.
> 
> View attachment 831109



Do you think Chantal poses this awkwardly because she literally cant move her fat body in any other way? Like she's genuinely that morbidly fat that she cant bend in any ways.


----------



## Lame Entropy (Jul 8, 2019)

Amberlynn's warped my sense of reality so much that "she actually doesn't look THAT fat" is an actual thought that crossed my mind, fucking kill me.


----------



## Strine (Jul 8, 2019)

She seems to be exponentially worsening at keeping track of her own lies. She'll make up some bullshit, probably off the cuff, and fail to keep her word - often forgetting she even said what she'd do - but anybody who dares point out that she isn't keeping her word - even after she's gone back on it and/or forgotten about it - is censured with all the fury a visibly dying incel yenta can muster; her not-hazel eyes pinwheeling, her greasy chins quivering. She's not even mustering toddler levels of logic now; a toddler understands that if they say one thing and do another that they're culpable of deceit. 

In Chantal's world, nobody can hold her accountable for anything, because she thinks she can customise reality to suit her batshit narc fantasy du jour. Today she wants to be a hot vegan girl with a popular lifestyle vlog, so she's going to sit at home smearing beef and cheese on her phone as she likes vegan IG posts and deletes comments on her 2k-views "Piss in the forest with me!" video asking her about yesterday's now-obsolete set of promises. The haydurs might think this behaviour is atypical of a hot vegan lifestyle vlogger, but what they don't understand is that Chantal doesn't really feel like doing or even considering anything she said she would, so therefore there's no obligation to. Chantal is the only person in the universe, you see. That's why she doesn't gain weight no matter how much fat visibly accrues on her body. That's why ableist comments politely asking about her broken and forgotten promises must be purged. That's why she gets to have "beautiful" in every online handle when she looks like a 700lb Jack Black. It's very simple, why can't we get it through our heads?


----------



## Mr Foster (Jul 8, 2019)

Triggured said:


> Do you think Chantal poses this awkwardly because she literally cant move her fat body in any other way? Like she's genuinely that morbidly fat that she cant bend in any ways.



I'd guess it's to make herself look smaller/skinner in some way.

But, she still looks like a eggplant taped to beachball in a dress.


----------



## Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop (Jul 8, 2019)

Is it just me or is Chintal looking like HFC more and more by the day?



Spoiler: Large Pictures


----------



## DongMiguel (Jul 8, 2019)

BanalEntropy said:


> Amberlynn's warped my sense of reality so much that "she actually doesn't look THAT fat" is an actual thought that crossed my mind, fucking kill me.



Remember: Chantal's fat is deceptive. She's shaped like a fucking ball. She's actually more wide from the side than she is from the front.

If you were just to see a picture of her from that angle, you'd think she's a sizable fat girl. But once you see her from the side, you realize she's on a whole 'nother level of fat.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 8, 2019)

Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop said:


> Is it just me or is Chintal looking like HFC more and more by the day?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see HFC has an exceptional tattoo right where Chantal does too.  Chantal's is worse, though...


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 8, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> She realizes she gained weight by binging everyday, fast food and crap food.



Why would she say that? She's maintained her 379 pound weight for years and years.


----------



## 600lbsAnorexic (Jul 8, 2019)

BanalEntropy said:


> Amberlynn's warped my sense of reality so much that "she actually doesn't look THAT fat" is an actual thought that crossed my mind, fucking kill me.



Yeah, totally a skinny legend...


----------



## Viridian (Jul 8, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Well, if you ever thought you might want to follow Chantal on IG -now is the time to do it. Outfits, food & cats. Whoo Hooooo
> Idiots in the comments telling her how beautiful she looks. She believes them & this is one reason why she will never lose weight.
> Of course the other reasons are she loves food more than life & her life is nothing without food.
> 
> View attachment 831109



I think she's up to her usual shooping shenanigans again. Look at how the edge of the window literally curves in towards her middle:





Also a big chunk of her left leg seems to be missing:


----------



## Cat in Tree (Jul 8, 2019)

Is Chantelle getting advice from Doctor Instagram again? I've just finished watching a fitness YouTuber going on about how Instagrammers are now tooting hormones over calories in and calories out as CICO doesn't work (and is somehow outdated). It just feels like she's clinging to anything that doesn't require her to stop shovelling rubbish in her mouth on a daily basis.


----------



## JustSomeRando (Jul 8, 2019)

I like Chantals little quip "if I get silence then I'm taking that as a yes" - that explains all her lovers and relationships thus far


----------



## Beluga (Jul 8, 2019)

I never thought I'd say this, but I want a video where she just shows us all her best outfits, I need a good laugh gurl. Plus, that'd count as a workout for her, too, so it's a win-win situation.


----------



## Igotdigusted (Jul 8, 2019)

Beluga said:


> I never thought I'd say this, but I want a video where she just shows us all her best outfits, I need a good laugh gurl. Plus, that'd count as a workout for her, too, so it's a win-win situation.



I’d like that too but from the side...


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jul 8, 2019)

Gawdamit said:


> Was that livestream suppose to be one of her summer outings? Sitting in a field because she's too fat to stand? LOL


I'm surprised a whole bunch of Indians didn't start worshiping her.


----------



## Pargon (Jul 8, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> I'm surprised a whole bunch of Indians didn't start worshiping her.


"We use every piece of the buffalo.

...this bitch, though. We'll just leave her to the vultures."


----------



## 600lbsAnorexic (Jul 8, 2019)

Viridian said:


> I think she's up to her usual shooping shenanigans again...
> 
> Also a big chunk of her left leg seems to be missing:
> 
> View attachment 831585



Nah, it just fell off from the 'beetus.


----------



## Testostrogen (Jul 8, 2019)

Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop said:


> Is it just me or is Chintal looking like HFC more and more by the day?



HFC actually did weigh in December of last year at 393 lbs. So Chantal is definitely fatter.

 On a side note, I feel quite bad comparing HFC to Chantal as HFC actually does seem like a nice lady with some serious problems and is a rather sympathetic character. ):


----------



## Who Now (Jul 8, 2019)

Beluga said:


> I never thought I'd say this, but I want a video where she just shows us all her best outfits,


Yes, and she can copy ALR like she always does and say it was "highly requested"

Speaking of ALR, I'm kind of annoyed people are memeing about her looking like Ursula. That is Chantal's moniker, not ALRs. hrrmmfff


----------



## Painted Pig (Jul 8, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Well, if you ever thought you might want to follow Chantal on IG -now is the time to do it. Outfits, food & cats. Whoo Hooooo
> Idiots in the comments telling her how beautiful she looks. She believes them & this is one reason why she will never lose weight.
> Of course the other reasons are she loves food more than life & her life is nothing without food.
> 
> View attachment 831109




"you are a beautiful child of God"


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 8, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 831769
> "you are a beautiful child of God"



Because Jesus hasn’t suffered enough...


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jul 8, 2019)

600lbsAnorexic said:


> Yeah, totally a skinny legend...
> 
> View attachment 831578


I spit out my water when I saw this gif. What a fucking winner.


----------



## marjoram (Jul 8, 2019)

Viridian said:


> I think she's up to her usual shooping shenanigans again. Look at how the edge of the window literally curves in towards her middle:
> 
> View attachment 831582
> 
> ...



Pretty sad when you shoop your enlarged heart out and you still end up with THAT.


----------



## wetcarpet (Jul 8, 2019)

Beluga said:


> I really don't get her, just like the BBQ with her family video, she spends more than half of the video just blabbering in her car instead of just showing her walking around. Like Jesus Christ woman, you're out and about finally, good for you, show _the haters _what you can do you know. Show don't tell and all that jazz.
> View attachment 830638


You know damn well Bibi didn't eat the other half. He doesn't eat cheese, right Bitchal?

*Chantal lies.*


----------



## Igotdigusted (Jul 8, 2019)

I don't watch her lives, because then I want to die, but this time I guess I was sick enough to click on a random spot (didn't even see what minute it was) and she was saying that she cannot get into any project or work prior to her imminent surgery because she doesn't want to hinder it during her recovery. Wasn't she saying the same bloody thing like two years ago?

Also she's sweating her ass off under the sun for I don't know how long, instead of searching for a shady spot to sit under? She's reading here indeed. Weren't you people saying not long ago how she was lying of going out with friends since she is ghost white? She's now probably attempting a quick tan.

I cannot fathom anyone sitting so long under a blazing sun, with black tights when you can easily find shade everywhere while talking to a camera.


----------



## GuiltyAsCharged (Jul 8, 2019)

It's slightly late but I think it's important to note that in her most recent livestream, she is now claiming that she is NOT back on vyvance(?). 

In her last video she said she talked to her doc and he said to finish the sample (28 days) but now less than 24 hours later she says she did NOT go back on vyvance. 

not sure what to believe. I know no one is surprised. Just an FYI....


----------



## Aldora (Jul 8, 2019)

GuiltyAsCharged said:


> not sure what to believe. I know no one is surprised. Just an FYI....


Believe nothing she says, her actions speak louder than anything she will ever say.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 8, 2019)

Igotdigusted said:


> I don't watch her lives, because then I want to die, but this time I guess I was sick enough to click on a random spot (didn't even see what minute it was) and she was saying that she cannot get into any project or work prior to her imminent surgery because she doesn't want to hinder it during her recovery. Wasn't she saying the same bloody thing like two years ago?
> 
> Also she's sweating her ass off under the sun for I don't know how long, instead of searching for a shady spot to sit under? She's reading here indeed. Weren't you people saying not long ago how she was lying of going out with friends since she is ghost white? She's now probably attempting a quick tan.
> 
> I cannot fathom anyone sitting so long under a blazing sun, with black tights when you can easily find shade everywhere while talking to a camera.



Yes. She used the same bullshit "I need to get surgery and need 6 to 8 weeks to recover" as circa May 2017. I'm at work so I can' give exact episode, but was the one where she admits that she lied about the loss of her last job which was with a health facility. She originally said her contract was not renewed for her position, yet she tells the truth is that she got a transfer with a woman that was used to an Admin Assistant who did the job 35 years so Chantal started to just not show up.   So I am not sure if it is in one of those two videos, but the timeline is that it was this entrance onto the YouTube platform and her being out of a conventional job is when she used the whole "I can't get a job because I need surgery and recovery time" as an excuse. 

It was 77 degrees which to a many states is the overnight low that would be nice... and she did contemplate going to sit under a tree, but she had to walk to it, and then she spewed off a stupid ass comment about "I'm sure there will be spiders there". Seems Chantal thinks there's a lot of bugs out in the wild that will crawl all over her. So she has yet another anxiety inducing quirk which is a likely indicator she didn't go out much as a kid. Besides, she was doing it for the Vitamin D because you know, latest YouTube video says it will cure depression. Though her getting outside is actually a good idea.

I think the one amazing aspect about her is that she seems to not really know much about basic things, or at best things that most people are familiar with.  This kinda makes her social awkwardness and anxiety a bit more... understandable in a way.  yet still a shit show that is fascinating.


----------



## JoyQ (Jul 8, 2019)

This is going to sound exceptionally exceptional but I think it’s good she’s gone outside a few times the last couple weeks. It’s more than most death fats. She’s probably very vitamin D deficient which can lead to so many health problems. 

It’s not like she has a job to do anyway. She should try to go out each day, bring a book, pack a snack (not fast food) and she could start making some actual progress. Like each day try a different park. That’s some progress towards a “travel channel”. Sitting alone at home will just keep her depressed and in constant reaching distance of food. Try spending 5 hours away from home a day filming or just hanging out like it is a job. 

This would probably belong on the comments of her videos better but those are turned off so you get to read it here, Chantal.


----------



## thejackal (Jul 8, 2019)

JoyQ said:


> This is going to sound exceptionally exceptional but I think it’s good she’s gone outside a few times the last couple weeks. It’s more than most death fats. She’s probably very vitamin D deficient which can lead to so many health problems.
> 
> It’s not like she has a job to do anyway. She should try to go out each day, bring a book, pack a snack (not fast food) and she could start making some actual progress. Like each day try a different park. That’s some progress towards a “travel channel”. Sitting alone at home will just keep her depressed and in constant reaching distance of food. Try spending 5 hours away from home a day filming or just hanging out like it is a job.
> 
> This would probably belong on the comments of her videos better but those are turned off so you get to read it here, Chantal.



Yea but she doesn't LIKE going outside she just does it because she thinks it's good for her "career" (lol) on Yewtube.  Even in the last video she barely did anything more than waddle the 100 feet from her car to the viewpoint.   That's not "being outside" so much as driving around.

I mean I don't blame her for not liking the outside in summer she probably sweats and chafes like a motherfucker.  She needs to lose weight before she'll enjoy it.  Good luck.  This is a boring ass cycle hopefully something fun happens soon.  She alluded to a bunch of tough shit that's been happening IRL so maybe we'll get something good soon.


----------



## Smiling Honeybadger (Jul 8, 2019)

GuiltyAsCharged said:


> It's slightly late but I think it's important to note that in her most recent livestream, she is now claiming that she is NOT back on vyvance(?).
> 
> In her last video she said she talked to her doc and he said to finish the sample (28 days) but now less than 24 hours later she says she did NOT go back on vyvance.
> 
> not sure what to believe. I know no one is surprised. Just an FYI....



Maybe some more pharmaceutical savy Kiwi can help, but is this hopping on and off meds not pretty unhealthy? Or does it not matter, as she does not take the drugs long enough to have any effects let alone side effects from going cold turkey?


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jul 8, 2019)

GuiltyAsCharged said:


> It's slightly late but I think it's important to note that in her most recent livestream, she is now claiming that she is NOT back on vyvance(?).
> 
> In her last video she said she talked to her doc and he said to finish the sample (28 days) but now less than 24 hours later she says she did NOT go back on vyvance.
> 
> not sure what to believe. I know no one is surprised. Just an FYI....



Blazing full sun tends to blur out certain flaws and is more flattering than the shade and the shadows it throws on faces and bodies. She’s sitting in the full sun because it’s a close to a as you can get on a live unless you sitting in a studio lit for it.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jul 8, 2019)

Smiling Honeybadger said:


> Maybe some more pharmaceutical savy Kiwi can help, but is this hopping on and off meds not pretty unhealthy? Or does it not matter, as she does not take the drugs long enough to have any effects let alone side effects from going cold turkey?


Coming off of Vyvanse will definitely get you agitated/on edge, and your appetite will spike, but other than that the withdrawal isn't too bad. Can't speak for the SSRIs though.


----------



## Strine (Jul 8, 2019)

This bitch and her pills. She goes on them thinking they'll solve all her problems, experiences mild and mostly psychosomatic effects as they begin the slow process of working, then goes right off them because they didn't make her a 90lb goddess in three days. She's so fucking crazy, I can't believe it.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jul 8, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> Coming off of Vyvanse will definitely get you agitated/on edge, and you appetite will spike, but other than that the withdrawal isn't too bad. Can't speak for the SSRIs though.


I can speak to the ssri’s. Unless she has been taking them for at least 6 weeks she will little to no withdrawal. However after that and especially when you’ve been on them for many years, the withdrawal is bloody hell. Not taking them consistently increases your risk of suicidal ideation IF you were depressed in the first place.


----------



## FvckTurnip (Jul 8, 2019)

Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop said:


> Is it just me or is Chintal looking like HFC more and more by the day?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's with whales and red lipstick?


----------



## Niggers are gay (Jul 8, 2019)

JoyQ said:


> This is going to sound exceptionally exceptional but I think it’s good she’s gone outside a few times the last couple weeks. It’s more than most death fats. She’s probably very vitamin D deficient which can lead to so many health problems.
> 
> It’s not like she has a job to do anyway. She should try to go out each day, bring a book, pack a snack (not fast food) and she could start making some actual progress. Like each day try a different park. That’s some progress towards a “travel channel”. Sitting alone at home will just keep her depressed and in constant reaching distance of food. Try spending 5 hours away from home a day filming or just hanging out like it is a job.
> 
> This would probably belong on the comments of her videos better but those are turned off so you get to read it here, Chantal.



I'm guessing you're reasonably new to the chantal train. Giving constructive advice and all. 

You remind me of a young me, pre exposure to dingleberry mukbang vegan queen. I used to think sound logic and reason with practical advice was beneficial too.

Ah to be young and innocent again.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 8, 2019)

I don't think it's the withdrawal or lack thereof that's the issue with her off and on med usage.  She's constantly fucking around with her brain chemistry. She's arbitrarily starting and stopping the Vyvanse, Lexapro, trazadone, whatever the new SSRI is. She's probably doing the same with the blood clot meds. 

At the very least, she is giving her already severely-fucked brain a lot more random shit to deal with, and with no time to adjust.


----------



## Ellana (Jul 8, 2019)

Smiling Honeybadger said:


> Maybe some more pharmaceutical savy Kiwi can help, but is this hopping on and off meds not pretty unhealthy? Or does it not matter, as she does not take the drugs long enough to have any effects let alone side effects from going cold turkey?


As others have said Cuntal was on her new antidepressant in less than a week - maybe a couple of days? One can safely titrate a week on a low dose and quit most antidepressants so no harm there. 

Taking Vyvanse for only a few days probably wasn't enough for her body to form a solid dependence. The come down from that was nothing compared to someone taking it for years. A little drowsiness, her appetite back to normal Cuntal levels, and her mood dropping slightly.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 8, 2019)

Adventure with Peetz is going to be a trip to Perth that she mentioned in her live stream "Hi Guys" video.  So I guess another day of not eating home cooked planned meals... because she said something that if she on the off chance eats out (which is to be a third exception since_ Saturday_), that it will only be vegetable dishes.


----------



## sevynohthree (Jul 8, 2019)

i wonder what she is ACTUALLY doing because the new video is kinda weird. she is trying SO HARD to conceal her breathing at the bach by putting the text  "just listen to the waves". im partially deaf and all i heard was her breathing which seems to have gotten even worse.


----------



## roachrypt (Jul 8, 2019)

BROOOOOOO!
She forreal eating in her car right now? 
I'm fucking dead. 
How you going to walk your fat ass into the doctors office. Have your healthcare team get all your shit together in a cute little pamphlet of shit you need to work through to get your life together. Like an honest to god guide of shit to do save your life. With a doctors help. And take that shit and chunk it right out the fucking window cause you know best. 
That's such a laff. 
Educational Chantal is back, y'all. In case you binge eaters needed help on how to defeat binge eating disorder from a 300 pound shut in who attempts to reinvent herself every other week and changes diets like the moon changes phases. 

This video, like all her videos lately, basically boils down to: "binge today, change tomorrow" 
like all her videos do at this point.


----------



## solidus (Jul 8, 2019)

I guess her doctor’s advice/order not to eat fast food or eat in the car has gone out the window. But she’s being “honest” so that means she will lose weight.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jul 8, 2019)

Who Now said:


> Someone please save the "honest" video. I have a feeling she will delete it


Done:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jul 8, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Adventure with Peetz is going to be a trip to Perth that she mentioned in her live stream "Hi Guys" video.  So I guess another day of not eating home cooked planned meals... because she said something that if she on the off chance eats out (which is to be a third exception since_ Saturday_), that it will only be vegetable dishes.
> 
> View attachment 832391


Please please let her film this vlog using her bariatric walker


----------



## JoyQ (Jul 8, 2019)

thejackal said:


> Yea but she doesn't LIKE going outside she just does it because she thinks it's good for her "career" (lol) on Yewtube.  Even in the last video she barely did anything more than waddle the 100 feet from her car to the viewpoint.   That's not "being outside" so much as driving around.
> 
> I mean I don't blame her for not liking the outside in summer she probably sweats and chafes like a motherfucker.  She needs to lose weight before she'll enjoy it.  Good luck.  This is a boring ass cycle hopefully something fun happens soon.  She alluded to a bunch of tough shit that's been happening IRL so maybe we'll get something good soon.


Well yeah. But if she actually wanted to follow through on her plan this would be pretty easy to do. Like it or not she does make money on YouTube. It would be in her own best interest to basically start over and try to build up a new audience that isn’t interested in her weight loss woes. Or she can continue her cycle as usual and get her normal amount of views to bring in enough money to keep herself well fed, housed, etc.


Scrotey McFagnigga said:


> I'm guessing you're reasonably new to the chantal train. Giving constructive advice and all.
> 
> You remind me of a young me, pre exposure to dingleberry mukbang vegan queen. I used to think sound logic and reason with practical advice was beneficial too.
> 
> Ah to be young and innocent again.


I've been following her for a long time. I find it irritating when people say cows should do x, y and z if they want to change and become better and then insult them when they try x, y and z for trying to change. It starts to become an a-long situation where the spectators are as dumb as the cow.


----------



## Barbarella (Jul 8, 2019)

I just can’t. When this know-it-all cunt said “berries aren’t sweet” like it was immutable truth, I shut it off. 

Berries and plain Greek yogurt are one of God’s gifts. The sweetness of the berries pair beautifully with the tart, creamy yogurt, and needs no enhancement. (It can be enhanced, or changed, but not because berries aren’t sweet.) Her pouring half cups of honey or multiple teaspoons of sugar just show how fucked up her taste buds are.  (Unless Canada grows some unnatural fruit, but it was frozen so probably HAD sweetener!) She must never have gone to a farmers market and gotten a homegrown strawberry. 

She’s obsessed with food to the point she can’t talk about anything else - and yet she can’t cook or even taste. People with that level of obsession usually make it a career or hobby and know details about their obsession, (like tat a real strawberry is sweeter than a teaspoon of sugar.) She knows nothing.   

It’s like a person being passionate about music, yet having no audio equipment and not knowing a single musical genre or one artist from another, and only listening to music on one radio station on an old transistor radio. Yet that’s all that person talks about-transistor radio top 40 music. That person doesn’t like music, Chantel doesn’t like food, so what is the fucking point? 

I guess the preoccupation isn’t really food. She’s obsessed with that feeling of eating so much and being so full that it just busts from every orifice. It’s why she likes fatty, greasy shit, and bread and brick cheese. Doesn’t taste good, it just fill you up. 

She ought to start talking about food like sick patients have to talk about pain levels, only backwards. It’s not about flavor-this pizza filled me to a 4, doctor. This burger and fries was a six, this yogurt/berry breakfast was a one... fat person food level. Would make a lot more sense than pretending something tastes good, or doesn’t, when she has no fucking clue


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 8, 2019)

I mean it's a proven fact that sweetened/fattening/salty foods trigger a stronger reward response in the brain than hulthy, more natural options.

If anyone told me with a straight face that berries and yogurt tastes better than say, ice cream, I'd laugh and call them a faggot. Chantal's problem is she has no self-control. Normal people know that even though ice cream is more exciting,  you eat the berries and yogurt nine times out of ten because you'll get fat and sick otherwise.

e: and to expand on this, Chantal drowning her berries in honey is just another way she cheats herself her diet. She can pretend she's eating healthy, but really isn't.

The running theme here is immaturity. Only a small child would want to eat ice cream all the time, or make every meal as sweet as ice cream. Only a small child would fail to understand that if you eat ice cream all the time, not only is it unhealthy but it ceases to be a special treat.


----------



## Botched Tit Job (Jul 8, 2019)

Bitch why even count your calories if you're going to count all your food as half as many calories as it is


----------



## Ellana (Jul 8, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Could someone gif or webm this, pretty please with vegan cheese on top?






Your browser is not able to display this video.



Her eyes were more shifty the first time I watched this. Oh well.
Edit: I made an oopsie. Re-attached


----------



## mynephewpassedaway (Jul 8, 2019)

solidus said:


> I guess her doctor’s advice/order not to eat fast food or eat in the car has gone out the window. But she’s being “honest” so that means she will lose weight.



*ALR voice* i'm just beeen honest with you guizzzeeeee


----------



## ZH 792 (Jul 8, 2019)

What happened to the wild salmon she bought at Costco? I clearly remember the nutritional lecture that accompanied it when putting it away in the freezer. So educational.

So berries aren't sweet enough? My god. 

Obviously she has food in the freezer. She happened to find the frozen berries when rummaging through it because they were hiding under something. It never ceases to amaze me that she buys food because it is healthy and doesn't eat it. She needs to do a "use up my existing food" challenge.

She definately underestimated the calories in the pizza. Don't get me started with the potato salad. Jesus.

Edited to add: When counting calories, it goes without saying that you need to be brutally honest when logging. That's why it is better to cook at home so you know exactly what goes into the meal and log it accordingly.  Unless there is nutritional information, you can really only guesstimate calories in take away foods. But this little nugget of advice will only be wasted on Chantal.  Sigh.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Jul 8, 2019)

A slice of cheese is at least 80 calories on its own. A thick slice of multigrain bread is 140, probably 180, the way she cut it. A serving of hummus is 60, and that oily eggplant another 60, conservatively, plus the lettuce she isn't allowed to have. 

Chantal math = a 180-200 calorie snack.


----------



## mynephewpassedaway (Jul 8, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> I just can’t. When this know-it-all cunt said “berries aren’t sweet” like it was immutable truth, I shut it off.
> 
> Berries and plain Greek yogurt are one of God’s gifts. The sweetness of the berries pair beautifully with the tart, creamy yogurt, and needs no enhancement. (It can be enhanced, or changed, but not because berries aren’t sweet.) Her pouring half cups of honey or multiple teaspoons of sugar just show how fucked up her taste buds are.



i'm sure her immeasurably wise and worldly ~obesity doctors~ mentioned something to her about how her tastebuds are burned out on hyperpalatable crap and that she needs to power through the bland phase so she can taste things like a normal person...but taking rational advice runs so contrary to her mental programming it might actually kill her

also its good to see that her "natural foods (like coconut sugar) don't have calories" theory is still holding strong, she'll disprove the first law of thermodynamics yet


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (Jul 8, 2019)

JoyQ said:


> I've been following her for a long time. I find it irritating when people say cows should do x, y and z if they want to change and become better and then insult them when they try x, y and z for trying to change. It starts to become an a-long situation where the spectators are as dumb as the cow.



The issue is this: Chantal tries and tries and tries, never follows through for more than 48 hours, she never ever make a genuine attempt. She goes vegan: runs to Arby, she goes keto, and eats load of carbs. She never ever really tries hard. She wants a quick instant fic and it never works.


----------



## Mr Foster (Jul 8, 2019)

Francis Dollarhyde said:


> The issue is this: Chantal tries and tries and tries, never follows through for more than 48 hours, she never ever make a genuine attempt. She goes vegan: runs to Arby, she goes keto, and eats load of carbs. She never ever really tries hard.



Let's be honest, Chantal doesn't run anywhere.


----------



## JoyQ (Jul 8, 2019)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> A slice of cheese is at least 80 calories on its own. A thick slice of multigrain bread is 140, probably 180, the way she cut it. A serving of hummus is 60, and that oily eggplant another 60, conservatively, plus the lettuce she isn't allowed to have.
> 
> Chantal math = a 180-200 calorie snack.


This could be a healthy snack if she ate normal meals for her other meals. Her calorie allowance is so high this would actually make sense. Except she doesn’t eat normal meals and this is like a appetizer. 

She’s never going to live down adding sugar to yogurt. Literally just a milkshake.


----------



## Barbarella (Jul 8, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> I mean it's a proven fact that sweetened/fattening/salty foods trigger a stronger reward response in the brain than hulthy, more natural options.
> 
> If anyone told me with a straight face that berries and yogurt tastes better than say, ice cream, I'd laugh and call them a faggot. Chantal's problem is she has no self-control. Normal people know that even though ice cream is more exciting,  you eat the berries and yogurt nine times out of ten because you'll get fat and sick otherwise.
> 
> ...



I guess you’d call me a faggot then. Maybe I should look into it. .  I’d take berries and unsweetened yogurt over ice cream every day.  Or over pretty much any of that heavily sugared junk that fats like to eat. It’s not about health, it’s about what tastes good to me.  I’m a bit amazed that anybody would think a person is abnormal for preferring fruit and Greek yogurt.  Maybe I should thank my mom for the way she raised me. 

But you are right, for Chantel, maturity and the inability to stop is part of it.  People can get fat if they eat a 35 oz tub of Greek yogurt a day too. 

I’m not sure how anybody can deny her tastebuds are off. Most would puke if they ate her normal day (not her lies) , not only for the amount, but also that grease and fat. It’s disgusting.  I mean, come on, the girl likes Arby’s. That tells us everything we need to know about her tastebuds!  

I wonder how her mom raised her regarding food. We’ve seen a video and Chantel was offered all the extras like a dog. But what happened as a kid? I remember her stealing burgers at a friends house, but I wonder if she was spoiled and served crap.


----------



## Aldora (Jul 8, 2019)

I know she is saying words, but all I hear is "oink oink oink"


----------



## Painted Pig (Jul 9, 2019)

Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 9, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 832964
> View attachment 832965
> Jesus fucking Christ.



if she's going to be at the car dealer then no Adventures with Peetz to Perth today?


----------



## Mr Foster (Jul 9, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 832964
> View attachment 832965
> Jesus fucking Christ.





Her neurotransmitters are going to be all the place.

Like her eyes.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Jul 9, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 832964
> View attachment 832965
> Jesus fucking Christ.


See this is the fucking problem. You can't just go on and go off something like Vyvanse. She's doing it to get high. We've already established that there's a euphoric high at first and then the mere hint of that going away she quits, then here she is again. This shit is getting insane.


----------



## sperginity (Jul 9, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> That tongue move deathfatties _all_ do kills me.  They languidly loll their tongues out of their mouths like dogs, to maximize the taste sensation, and none of them seem aware they do it, let alone are self-conscious about it.  I have never seen one _not _do it.  Must be another page from the handbook that normies never see.


I've hypothesized that they stick the tongue out far under each bite to reduce spillage, since they are too fat to bring a plate under their chin, or to lean over a plate while they eat.



Whatthefuck said:


> See this is the fucking problem. You can't just go on and go off something like Vyvanse. She's doing it to get high. We've already established that there's a euphoric high at first and then the mere hint of that going away she quits, then here she is again. This shit is getting insane.



that is reaaaallly playing with fire, because mood disturbance is a known side effect of amphetamine ADHD medications, and it is more likely if you don't take it as directed. Chantal already has some pretty fucked up moods.


----------



## Botched Tit Job (Jul 9, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> See this is the fucking problem. You can't just go on and go off something like Vyvanse. She's doing it to get high. We've already established that there's a euphoric high at first and then the mere hint of that going away she quits, then here she is again. This shit is getting insane.


Luckily it's a heavily controlled substance, meaning she has to get a prescription every single month, especially for the first few. Usually after that doctors will start giving you 3 months at a time, but you need to see them every single month to re-up at the start.


----------



## Guardsman42 (Jul 9, 2019)

Curiousity; has a doctor actually flat out told Chantal she was going to die, and that was verifiable? <Some one mentioned to me they did, but never told me if that was a random person thinking a doctor did or not>


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jul 9, 2019)

Spoiler: Vyvanse arc sperging



This whole Vyvanse saga seems super performative. She's on probably on around 30mg, a comparatively low amount which seems to be the reccomended dosage for BED, but she's trying to sell it like she's taking a much higher dose of something like Adderall. It bears repeating that Vyvanse is specifically formulated to be abuse resistant and less likely to cause physiological dependency at therapeutic dosages. Because of how the tablets are designed and how Lisdexamfetamine is metabolized by the body, Vyvanse does not give the user the same "high" as other drugs in its class. That said, cycling on and off it is still an awful idea. I still also have an extremely hard time beleiving a doctor would prescribe a stimulant that would put more strain on Chintal's already overtaxed heart.





Botched Tit Job said:


> Luckily it's a heavily controlled substance, meaning she has to get a prescription every single month, especially for the first few. Usually after that doctors will start giving you 3 months at a time, but you need to see them every single month to re-up at the start.


In the US at least, most psychiatrists will write you three month's worth even as a new patient, GPs will generally make you come back every month for a while though.


----------



## Botched Tit Job (Jul 9, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> Spoiler: Vyvanse arc sperging
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hasn't been my experience, especially if you're new to the meds. Any PCP will make you come back every month if they're new to handling the prescription on your behalf-- psychiatrists will do that only if you're new to the medication, or starting a new different medication at the same time.

Regardless, it was an "obesity doctor" that gave her this, so she won't be getting any more.


----------



## Entertain me (Jul 9, 2019)

Big Al's Crusty Sty said:


> This video almost made me feel sorry for her (almost). Her life is so sad. No job, no kids, no loving partner, no real friends, no house, no hopes & dreams,( besides “losing weight”). What was she thinking to herself when she was walking on the beach??  She couldn’t even breath. It makes me wonder if she even realizes how pathetic she really is. It’s like she traded every normal thing a woman her age would concern themselves with for food. Food is her EVERYTHING.  I know it’s all been pointed out before, but damn...how depressing!!!





Ghost of the diet said:


> The problem isn't that she hasn't got those things. The problem is that she whines about not having them. At the end of the day it's her own personal choice, she chose food over all of those things you said. But as I said before, and I think that's the sole reason this thread exists( like many lolcows),  she just doesn't own up to it. She asks for advice on how to "fix" her life, we give it to her, we are haters. She says one thing, the next day she does the complete opposite. That's the only problem with her life IMO



Has she really traded food for those things though?

She's fat and gluttonous beyond belief, but even if she were skinny and would get her "foodieness" under control, I doubt she would have that happy family life with ample friends and full-time fulfilling job. She's mentally messed up and losing weight is not going to bring improvement in other areas of her life. First and foremost she's a bitch, so who would want to hire her or be her loving partner (except manlet Bibi and Beta-Peetz), even if she were "skinny"? Kids are out the window, her reproductive organs are fucked up. She has no interests or hobbies today, so why should that change as a dainty 120lb queen? She's not going to enjoy exercize or hiking all of a sudden, that's not her personality (or lack thereof).
It's easy to think her life would be better could she control her urge to eat because her deathfatiness is the most obvious manifestation of her fucked-upness, but in the end she'll just sit there lonely as ever, probably with another addiction to replace food, still job/friend/lover/childless. There's nothing to look forward to, except breathing easier.

And she doesn't complain about not having any of those things either. That's the irony of it and her arrogance. She claims Bibi is her loving boyfriend, she has plenty of friends, doesn't care for work or kids. Her haters are the problem for bringing those things up, her life is "perfect", except for her weight, according to her messed up mind. She thinks she'll be this happy go lucky person once she drops the pounds but I believe she'll be more unhappy than ever, because if she ever lost the weight she would have zero "goals" left and the bitter realization that she's still screwed up in the head and is as unpopolar as ever. It'll never happen so we'll never know though.


----------



## Mr Foster (Jul 9, 2019)

She should start going to conventions with peetz and cosplay as one of the barrels from Donkey Kong.


----------



## roachrypt (Jul 9, 2019)

Were you guys aware that everydamndayfitness followed Chantal? Lol


----------



## Whatthefuck (Jul 9, 2019)

roachrypt said:


> View attachment 833252
> 
> Were you guys aware that everydamndayfitness followed Chantal? Lol


Everyone loves a trainwreck. Maybe he thought she was about to shape up? We know better, but he may not know that she's worse than Hamber tier level fucked in the head.


----------



## Painted Pig (Jul 9, 2019)

roachrypt said:


> View attachment 833252
> 
> Were you guys aware that everydamndayfitness followed Chantal? Lol


I LOVE LIFE (lol)


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jul 9, 2019)

Didn't get a chance to watch. Just wanted to put it here for everyone.


----------



## thejackal (Jul 9, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Didn't get a chance to watch. Just wanted to put it here for everyone.



Thanks, 50 seconds in, she looks stoned AF on opiates (or something) and she slips that she need to take "pain meds" err, "Tylenol" she corrects herself.   Tylenol.  Looking like that.  Ok.


----------



## Ghost of the diet (Jul 9, 2019)

Entertain me said:


> Has she really traded food for those things though?
> 
> She's fat and gluttonous beyond belief, but even if she were skinny and would get her "foodieness" under control, I doubt she would have that happy family life with ample friends and full-time fulfilling job. She's mentally messed up and losing weight is not going to bring improvement in other areas of her life. First and foremost she's a bitch, so who would want to hire her or be her loving partner (except manlet Bibi and Beta-Peetz), even if she were "skinny"? Kids are out the window, her reproductive organs are fucked up. She has no interests or hobbies today, so why should that change as a dainty 120lb queen? She's not going to enjoy exercize or hiking all of a sudden, that's not her personality (or lack thereof).
> It's easy to think her life would be better could she control her urge to eat because her deathfatiness is the most obvious manifestation of her fucked-upness, but in the end she'll just sit there lonely as ever, probably with another addiction to replace food, still job/friend/lover/childless. There's nothing to look forward to, except breathing easier.
> ...



All those videos with her soft spoken quiet voice are basically proof that she complains about her situation. in those videos she basically admits to her cycle and asks for advice left and right. Now I'm not saying that if she was skinny she would be mentally stable. But what I'm saying is that she and her fucked brain decided that it is not worth living anymore and she is basically committing suicide. I think she has come to terms with that and doesn't care if she dies. The only high she can get out of her life right now is either with drugs or with playing the victim, asking for advice, planning the perfect plan, setting herself up for failure because she wants to fail and then come back and say "See guys it doesn't matter...  I can't do this" and then the cycle continues. IMO this is the only reason she chose a slow means of suicide and not a simple one like jumping off a bridge, she wants to drag this situation to the max and gain the most satisfaction out of it.


----------



## sevynohthree (Jul 9, 2019)

im calling it - she is going to end up in the hospital/ER again. this time it will be because she took too much vyvanse. which is not a medicine used to help binge eating. it is an adderall alternative for ADD/ADHD. a side effect of both is loss of appetite. i was on it like 8 years ago and lost a shit ton of weight.

AND my bet is she is going to read this and purposefully take more and more everyday because lord knows she is reading this page a couple hundred more times in the next week


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jul 9, 2019)

Abuse or off label use of ADHD medications very often causes heightened anxiety and panic attacks. No Duh its a upper
It also raises blood pressure significantly so I agree, a hospital visit is in Chimptal's future.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 9, 2019)

Let's remember no one actually prescribed Chantal anything. They gave her a month's worth of samples of Vyvanse. 

She also isn't on opiates. We would know about it. She was given one opiate script once, and took like 2/10ths of it. 
Every med she's been on she's gotten scared after a few days of taking it and stopped taking it. Every one. Food is her drug.

I don't know why people are so set on believing she's a drug addict. It doesn't fit at all. All of a sudden she can keep long-term secrets from us? All of a sudden she's sought medical help, received an rx, filled it, and started abusing it without talking about any of it on social media? Without using any of it for attention? I don't think so.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Jul 9, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Let's remember no one actually prescribed Chantal anything. They gave her a month's worth of samples of Vyvanse.
> 
> She also isn't on opiates. We would know about it. She was given one opiate script once, and took like 2/10ths of it.
> Every med she's been on she's gotten scared after a few days of taking it and stopped taking it. Every one. Food is her drug.
> ...


I'm not suggesting she's an addict. It's a fact that Vyvanse causes euphoria in some folks and she's admitted to it. It's speed, that's just a relatively common side effect. I think the second she stops feeling it then she thinks it's not working because she's a fucking moron. She stops taking it abruptly, feels like shit and starts taking it again. The only thing she's addicted to is food. She suffers from the same re'tardation as Hamber when it comes to meds.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 9, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> See this is the fucking problem. You can't just go on and go off something like Vyvanse. She's doing it to get high. We've already established that there's a euphoric high at first and then the mere hint of that going away she quits, then here she is again. This shit is getting insane.
> ]





sevynohthree said:


> im calling it - she is going to end up in the hospital/ER again. this time it will be because she took too much vyvanse. which is not a medicine used to help binge eating. it is an adderall alternative for ADD/ADHD. a side effect of both is loss of appetite. i was on it like 8 years ago and lost a shit ton of weight.
> 
> AND my bet is she is going to read this and purposefully take more and more everyday because lord knows she is reading this page a couple hundred more times in the next week



I'm placing my pie money on that she uses "I needed to curb a binge so I took it" because in the "honestly ate" video she eats a trigger food (the pizza) and in the Community post, recognizes that was a "no-no", in the car which is also a "no-no" and then she ate the cheese glob guac salsa concoction she stated it was to curb a binge. So she ate a trigger food, in a trigger place, which triggered her to have a binge urge so she ate the melted cheese to help curb off the binge she set on herself though making shitty decisions after an 8 minute intro of what her Doctor told her not to do, and then proceeds to do all of them...

Add to that, she's enabled comments, reading them, and is on this amphetamine-type medication to prevent a binge.  I'm thinking we're going to see a full Combo #4 of disable, binge, chimp out with an extra side of rant by next Monday.

I also have to say the fact she has to use toddler-like terms for her Doctors behavioral therapy is showing how hard it is for this woman to learn basics and still not getting any of it.


----------



## thejackal (Jul 9, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Let's remember no one actually prescribed Chantal anything. They gave her a month's worth of samples of Vyvanse.
> 
> She also isn't on opiates. We would know about it. She was given one opiate script once, and took like 2/10ths of it.
> Every med she's been on she's gotten scared after a few days of taking it and stopped taking it. Every one. Food is her drug.
> ...



Why the hell would we believe her?  Look I'm not going to PL too much but I know the look of a zonked out opiate (or other substance abuse) face when I see it.  In the mirror or elsewhere.  That last live stream (and previous ones) are the look of someone that is high, high on opiate mountain, or perhaps other pharmies -- "prescribed" or not the end result is a loopy, giggly, energetic chantal that usually only appears in front of a massive pile of food.

Her slip in the latest video about "taking paid meds" er Tylenol is illustrative of how her lies and deceptions work.  It could easily by Tylenol with codeine, what person refers to Tylenol as a "pain med" at first blush?

Nobody has any proof of her RX use or abuse, while we always ask for receipts for big claims at root this is a gossip site and not everything has to always be 100% confirmed: we're here to speculate as well.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jul 9, 2019)

Ghost of the diet said:


> All those videos with her soft spoken quiet voice are basically proof that she complains about her situation. in those videos she basically admits to her cycle and asks for advice left and right. Now I'm not saying that if she was skinny she would be mentally stable. But what I'm saying is that she and her fucked brain decided that it is not worth living anymore and she is basically committing suicide. I think she has come to terms with that and doesn't care if she dies. The only high she can get out of her life right now is either with drugs or with playing the victim, asking for advice, planning the perfect plan, setting herself up for failure because she wants to fail and then come back and say "See guys it doesn't matter...  I can't do this" and then the cycle continues. IMO this is the only reason she chose a slow means of suicide and not a simple one like jumping off a bridge, she wants to drag this situation to the max and gain the most satisfaction out of it.


I think the old idiom of " She wants to have her cake and eat it too" applies very nicely to Chantal. She is a hedonist. She wants all the pleasure, but none of the responsibility or accountability that is the inevitable by-product. The great law of compensation. Cause and effect. Like most deathfats, she is also delusional and in denial. She thinks that some pill or ghost diet will be magic and turn her life around in record time and with zero effort on her part. Because she is so reticent to actually take action  and would rather make endless half assed plans to take action, she still holds out hope that some form of witchcraft exists somewhere on Netflix and Instagram that will allow her to maintain her lifestyle while turning her into a Victoria's Secret model.  She isn't suicidal in the least. There is always a new Monday, a new week, month or year on the horizon. She also won't give up, because she can't give up what she hasn't even started. With that said, as long as she has enablers like Grandma, Beta Male, the Senegalese Midget, and all of her YT asspatters she will continue living "her best life" until her inevitable bout with the beetus and multiple organ failure by 44.


----------



## THOTto (Jul 9, 2019)

Oof, so I’ve been toying with why and how BiBi tolerates Chantal. I’ve speculated that everything from hearing loss, her threatening suicide or his deportation, etc. But I found something interesting. In Senegal 36 languages are spoken, French, Arabic, Portuguese, Wolof and Mande languages are included. But English isn’t listed. That means English is potentially his fifth or sixth language. I’m counting Parisian and québécois French as two. And I’m sure a good portion of those words have different meanings. While I don’t doubt they fucked around or even may have had a real relationship in their past, I doubt his grasp on English is as strong as expected, and It probably makes it that much easier to tune her out.


----------



## Beluga (Jul 9, 2019)

Viridian said:


> Don't forget obnoxious accessories. Deathfats like Tess and Hamberlynn go for cheap oversized dangly earrings, whereas Cuntal has her ugly knockoff sunglasses.


Don't forget that they're often one of the few things they can squeeze themselves into/put on their sausage bodies.

I'm currently trying to watch her latest live Q and A (if I survive 1 hour of her, x1.75 speed it is). I'll update this post if there's anything interesting.  Right. I'm back. A heads-up: I don’t know how to spell both her cats’ and the meds’ names but I can’t be arsed to look them up. Tough shit. Anyway, strap yourselves in, everybody.



Spoiler: Very, very long.



- Says she needs to take some pain meds like Tylenol because of sudden cramps
- Her car is fixed, it took 1 hour to fix. “The guy was so nice, *I was so talkative and hyper* that like I got out of the bathroom, *my medication just hit me* when I got out of the bathroom at the dealer”. The mechanic wanted to talk to her for some unknown reasons, they talked for 10 minutes, he was nice. It cost her 760$, it needed a new “something intake” (takes her 7 seconds to think of the correct word and fails miserably).
- In between she tells one of her cats to go away since she just fed her and they can’t have treats every day and then she looks sheepishly at the camera. If only she applied the same logic to her own self.
- Takes “Addisol” (idk how to spell that sorry but it’s a pill), asks if she’s allowed to take it on camera.
- She got her used car in February but next time she’s going to buy a new car like her mom did recently.
- Babyjune has leaky eyes, she has to clean them everyday, she may have to take her to the vet.
- Gives the cats one treat anyway because they block the camera. “No carbs to you Sam because you are fat”.
- Favourite memory with Bibi: the 1st time they ever got a hotel room together. Kill me.
- One viewer, probably a rètard, tells her she looks like she lost a bit of weigh. She agrees and proceeds to eyefuck herself in the viewfinder.
- Were you a juggalo? “Aren’t males juggalos?” Why? What kind of answer is that?
- Is the Vyvanse working? She just started it back today, she can feel the energy, when she comes off it she feels the bitchiness and “the feeling of everything sucks” come back.
- Takes a pill, probably the Tylenol she mentioned in the beginning.
- “Why do you always block comments on your vids?” “Because I get butthurt about the negativity”.
- She keeps touching her greasy af hair, it’s disgusting please somebody make her stop.
- Says she “sort of” crashes from the meds.
- She doesn’t have kinks. I wish I didn’t know this about her.
- Says she’s on the lowest dose of her meds.
- She’s learning to ignore negativity and it’s easier to do it when she’s on the meds.
- Says she’ll weigh herself on the channel, she’s waiting to do that right after her period. Again, why must you make me suffer like this?
- YouTube is her only source of income
- Says she’d like to learn Bibi’s language so she can understand what Bibi says when he speaks to his family, or maybe one of the “romantic languages” like Italian. This is cultural appropriation.
- She’ll time herself to 45 minutes because she has to go out with Peetz. However, it takes her 10 seconds to say this sentence and she also burps in the middle of it. Fat brain is real you guys.
- Both her and Bibi are Aries. Peetz is an Aquarius
- Her favourite southern side dish is mac and cheese.
- She says she and Reena were talking about a girl’s trip to Italy.
- Sam is beezing in the kitchen, apparently.
- 10 minutes in and she’s finally talking about *shit* you guys. She says that, other than having to clean her cat’s eyes, she has to comb her ass hairs every day since she’s long haired and stuff get stuck in there and then pulls such a gleeful face that it’s honestly disturbing.
- Doesn’t know if she’s going to Jamaica as her aunt is starting a full time manager job so she’s going to wait until her aunt has more time. Sure Jan.
- “Dingleberry Q and A!!” Wtf.
- She’s going to put on makeup before going out but she’ll probably sweat it off.
- Admits her highest level of education is her 2 years of university.
- Says she’s used J*’s make up and wants to get more and that she doesn’t want to get more tattoos.
- The only person of Bibi’s family that she’s met in person is her sister.
- She loves everything about Bibi but mostly his *politeness* and the fact that he’s chivalrous: he does stuff that men did in the 50s, always says *you’re welcome* every time she says thank you. God that’s a low bar.
- Will you ever do TMI stories again? Yes, but she has to rack her brain to tell stories. It won’t be the main focus of her channel as she’s enjoying her journey even if it’s stressful because of the criticism, but says if she keeps going at it and she’s successful it will inspire other people. Chantal meet optimism, optimism meet Chantal.
- Omegon has a sexy voice (idk who this fellow is but there you go).
- She finds some videos about her funny, there’s one channel that does edits of her videos and she finds them hilarious but can’t remember the name
- Comment: “I don’t know how you deal with people” Chantal: “I don’t know too, probably the drugs”
- Peetz and her broke up because she wasn’t in love with him anymore, she still loves him but not in a romantic way, there’s *no physical attraction FOR BIBI*, that’s a Freudian slip guuurl LOL.
- She doesn’t watch most of the videos about her but it’s important to have a sense of humour. There’s people whose criticism is legitimate and they hurt her because sometimes the truth hurts. Yeah no shit Sherlock. Being on YouTube has made her learn a lot about herself.
- Her favourite perfume is something like Clinique Happy. Look it up yourself man.
- Plans to go back to the gym.
- Her family is supportive of her but her grandma is the most supportive and probably her closest family member. Her mother worries a lot but her family don’t understand her because they don’t have binge eating disorder and food addiction.
- If you want to reach her privately you can do so via email or Instagram, mark it urgent if you want her to notice you because people “email her everyday”.
- She’ll go to Perth with Peetz and shoot a vlog
- Whispers “my mother’s joined” I presume the chat but I can’t be arsed to check, sorry.
- Says she ordered an unsweetened ice tea, took a sip and there was syrup in it so she ordered a cold brew with coconut m.ilk and no sweetener + 2 egg bites for breakfast.
- A comment under her last video criticised her, the poster said that they knew they were going to delete her comment anyway. It made Chantal sad to think that people can’t leave comments like that on her channel, those kind of comments are fine by her.
- She doesn’t know if she’ll be able to have cheese as it’s one of her biggest triggers. She wishes she’d have more support with triggers and the biggest problem in her journey is finding the right people to help her. No shit, she has to find enablers and doctors willing to deny the reality of her situation and scope of her problem.
- She’ll do weigh-ins but she’s waiting because she’s afraid of relapsing: when she sees the numbers on the scale don’t go down it makes her want to give up and binge. Claims the doctor’s scale was broken. YEAH RIGHT
- She goes on a medical sperg about obesity, there’s a mental part and a physiological part. Chantal MD, here she comes. Says that the only non-addictive foods are salmon (?), vegetables, fruit, stuff like that.
- Her blood pressure is a bit high but doctors don’t seem to be concerned.
- Someone tells her to talk more in her vlogs because they’re too quiet. Chantal admits that it’s hard to talk and walk at the same time because she gets out of breath. Depresshun.jpg
- Claims she drinks at least 4 litres of water every day.
- She doesn’t like plant based cheese. Avocados keep her satiated apparently.
- Most interesting fact about Bibi’s culture: *THEY EAT ALL TOGETHER*. Obviously it was going to be about food but wtf, I’m baffled by this answer. They serve food on a huge plate at dinnertime, they eat with a spoon and off the same plate and each have a section.
- She might try going to the gym’s pool.
- Goal weight for her: doesn’t know but at her height it’d be 120 max (says she’s 5’2). Says she’s not really worried about her skin anymore.
- Says a lot of people don’t realise that they have to *wash their belly button* otherwise they get smelly. Isn’t this fucking common knowledge? Then somebody says don’t leave water in it and she says “Well yeah, I guess you have to dry it out”. I’m confused guys.
- “If you can’t stand in the shower get a shower chair, although you’d have to have one with a removable head so that u can rinse out your _boogabagerish_” idk wtf man.
- She has seen a bear in the wild with Bibi. They saw a cub and Bibi called 911 ad they were like “Yo nigga they’re in their natural habitat, leave them alone”. She says baby goats are really cute.
- “You can’t leave the Beezoir unattended!”  Her viewers are just as rètarded as her, Jesus Christ.
- By tomorrow she’ll have a new video.


The torture is over. I wasted more than an hour watching this cunt. Why do I hate myself so much. Anyway, here are quite a few screenshots. Enjoy!!

ETA: forgot to say that I archived the video, just in case. 
Edit 2: wording and formatting.


----------



## Ellana (Jul 9, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 832964
> View attachment 832965
> Jesus fucking Christ.


Recent Archive and Older Snapshots. I haven't found an archive that has the ability to preserve comments. 

Bitch WHAT?! 
What about the alleged "weird hallucinations"? What about it "making your anxiety worse"? What about it not being an effective appetite suppressor for you? 

Four days after condemning the medication finding a natural cure and here's Cuntal putting herself back on Vyvanse. It wouldn't surprise me if she got paid to shill that youtube channel. It doesn't seem farfetched that she would be after that initial high. 

This update really shouldn't surprise me, but this turn around seems faster than usual. The last time she was on an all natural kick she pretended for over a week!


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jul 9, 2019)

Ellana said:


> It doesn't seem farfetched that she would be after that initial high.


While I don't think that Cuntal is addicted to prescription meds yet, I do think there is potential there. She'll only chase the dragon though if she can't catch the Good Humor truck.


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 9, 2019)

Is there anything on this planet that's _not_ a trigger for this bitch? She's actually way worse than Amberlynn about this.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Jul 9, 2019)

Gotta love how she still hasn't switched to weighing all her food on a kitchen scale despite knowing how easy it is to abuse measuring cups/spoons. Especially for someone like her. 
The only way she could mess up weighing the food is if she forgot to tare out the scale, but that mistake would actually work out in her favor. 
Yet she is still "measuring out" a heaping "1C" potato salad and getting a measuring cup all dirty. Where if you use a scale all you do is put the whole container of potato salad on, tare it and serve yourself until it reads -28g or however much a serving is. 

It's so much easier. But of course she is choosing to go about the ONE thing she has needed to do her whole life in the most difficult way. It's just another way she's self-sabotaging and pretending that she's doing it.


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Jul 9, 2019)

Testostrogen said:


> Just wanted to say she randomly stops speaking mid-sentence to attack her nose at around 14:13
> 
> View attachment 832556



Sham looks so sad. 




roachrypt said:


> View attachment 833252
> 
> Were you guys aware that everydamndayfitness followed Chantal? Lol


I would love an everydamndayfitness video about Chantal. I feel like he would completely lose his shit for  15 minutes and then say like and subscribe.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 9, 2019)

And then there's this shit:










Lookin' thinner every day!


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 9, 2019)

cheese makes her binge thooo


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jul 9, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> And then there's this shit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God, her shoulders are halfway up the back of her head.

Also archive:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## downloads (Jul 9, 2019)

thejackal said:


> Why the hell would we believe her?  Look I'm not going to PL too much but I know the look of a zonked out opiate (or other substance abuse) face when I see it.  In the mirror or elsewhere.  That last live stream (and previous ones) are the look of someone that is high, high on opiate mountain, or perhaps other pharmies -- "prescribed" or not the end result is a loopy, giggly, energetic chantal that usually only appears in front of a massive pile of food.
> 
> Her slip in the latest video about "taking paid meds" er Tylenol is illustrative of how her lies and deceptions work.  It could easily by Tylenol with codeine, what person refers to Tylenol as a "pain med" at first blush?
> 
> Nobody has any proof of her RX use or abuse, while we always ask for receipts for big claims at root this is a gossip site and not everything has to always be 100% confirmed: we're here to speculate as well.



100% agree, I have been exposed to many people on opiates and no one can convince me that she isn't taking them.  Remember too you can buy Codeine over the counter in Canada she doesn't need a prescription.  It's a small dose and yes it's combined with Tylenol but she could take a bunch of them, I am sure this idiot doesn't care about her liver.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jul 9, 2019)

She sounds like a meth head in this video.


----------



## A Owl (Jul 9, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> And then there's this shit:





A Owl said:


> View attachment 832958
> 
> Eta: more cheese


----------



## thejackal (Jul 9, 2019)

downloads said:


> 100% agree, I have been exposed to many people on opiates and no one can convince me that she isn't taking them.  Remember too you can buy Codeine over the counter in Canada she doesn't need a prescription.  It's a small dose and yes it's combined with Tylenol but she could take a bunch of them, I am sure this idiot doesn't care about her liver.



I'm shocked you can still buy codeine over the counter in Canada.  Wow.   And when you google it the results are how they are trying to change it because of so many opioid addicts.  Shit is pernicious.  Wow 600 million fucking pills over 20 per person in Canada in 2018 was estimated OF JUST TYLENOL 3.

I hope chantal isn't slowly becoming a long term opioid user (including for pain management) you don't wish that on anybody even someone as shitty as chantal.  and she's on the low grade amp.  I know it's a "therapeutic" dose but chantal won't take them as prescribed and already seems to be admitting to a high from them that isn't natural.  it's so stupid what she's doing it's almost even dumber than the various woo fasts she does.  big pharma woo is more fun I guess.


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 9, 2019)

You can buy it over the counter but don't they keep track of who buys it? Like here if you want to buy pseudoephedrine you don't need a prescription but they keep track of who buys it and how often, and the pharmacies share this info with each other so they can weed out addicts and people buying it to make meth or whatever.


----------



## thejackal (Jul 9, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> You can buy it over the counter but don't they keep track of who buys it? Like here if you want to buy pseudoephedrine you don't need a prescription but they keep track of who buys it and how often, and the pharmacies share this info with each other so they can weed out addicts and people buying it to make meth or whatever.



Not sure this is the case as with most things if there's profit hey forget the regs, even if they are on the books.  According to this article the Toronto Star bought 1000 pills at 5 DIFFERENT pharms, this was in 2015 maybe things have changed.  anyways.



Spoiler: canuck codeine chart


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Jul 9, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> God, her shoulders are halfway up the back of her head.



It's great. She looks like she's constantly shrugging, or like her head isn't attached to her neck and is instead just stuck to the fat pillow covering her collarbones.


----------



## Barbarella (Jul 9, 2019)

Even if Chantel had a great personality and didn’t do that annoying laugh after every sentence, she could never be a successful travel blogger simply because her fat makes her walk oddly and it rocks the camera back and forth and we can’t see what she’s filming. What is Peetz for, hand him the camera at least.  Not to mention she’s out of breath through the *entire* video. You could just tell that all she wanted to do was sit. She kept focusing on the furniture that house, like any would hold her. 

Of course, she doesn’t have a great personality, or has any idea what interests people. That means she picks the most spectacularly boring places to go and has no way to make them interesting. Who the fuck cares about some old little house/museum in BFE Canada? That’s the kind of place you are dragged through on field trips. And they gave us no idea why it was important in the grand scheme of Canadian history.  

Then, we see some large can of cheese and a scenic water view restaurant where she’s too fat to tolerate the “heat” to get to the view. 

So I live in CA. which is a very beautiful state, and maybe it’s hard to impress me with an algae covered pond and a big cheese. Possibly I’m spoiled when it comes to scenery. But I like cute towns, and I’ll bet there are some travel bloggers who could have made that little place interesting. There are no shops, no little nooks and crannies? Just one old building (like there is in every city, ) with wood floors that creaked madly under her weight. No explanation of history except a couple names we didn’t know, and Peetz’s pride about whatever Canadians did in 1812 that didn’t seem to have much to do with the house. 

So.... super boring. Last one I’ll watch. Travel Vlogs are not for her, and she realize it soon since she was out of breath all day and couldn’t function to actually do anything.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Jul 9, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> You can buy it over the counter but don't they keep track of who buys it? Like here if you want to buy pseudoephedrine you don't need a prescription but they keep track of who buys it and how often, and the pharmacies share this info with each other so they can weed out addicts and people buying it to make meth or whatever.




You have to request it from the pharmacist in person. They package and record it as though it were a prescription (e.g. an orange bottle with your name on a label). I'm sure pharmacies share that database somehow between them.


----------



## downloads (Jul 9, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> You can buy it over the counter but don't they keep track of who buys it? Like here if you want to buy pseudoephedrine you don't need a prescription but they keep track of who buys it and how often, and the pharmacies share this info with each other so they can weed out addicts and people buying it to make meth or whatever.



They do not.  Walmart even makes their own brand of the stuff, you walk up to the counter, tell them what you want, 100 caplets are about $30. Pay and go, they don't ask what you need it for, they don't ask for any ID.

edit because I was slow



GargoyleGorl said:


> You have to request it from the pharmacist in person. They package and record it as though it were a prescription (e.g. an orange bottle with your name on a label). I'm sure pharmacies share that database somehow between them.



That might be the law, although I am not sure if it really is, that's not how it works here anyway and I'm currently pretty close to Chantal.  It's not just Walmart either, the local family-owned pharmacy doesn't ask for any info either they just charge more.


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Jul 9, 2019)

downloads said:


> They do not.  Walmart even makes their own brand of the stuff, you walk up to the counter, tell them what you want, 100 caplets are about $30. Pay and go, they don't ask what you need it for, they don't ask for any ID.
> 
> edit because I was slow
> 
> ...


Sounds like it varies a lot. Around here, they have boxes of slightly different varieties and brands on display behind the pharmacy counter and they ask for ID since they won't sell to minors, but I've never seen them record anything about the purchaser. They'll also put a limit on how much you can buy at once. It's very similar to buying alcohol or cigarettes, aside from the quantity limit.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Jul 9, 2019)

downloads said:


> They do not.  Walmart even makes their own brand of the stuff, you walk up to the counter, tell them what you want, 100 caplets are about $30. Pay and go, they don't ask what you need it for, they don't ask for any ID.
> 
> edit because I was slow
> 
> ...



Or it could have changed. It's been a while since I've had it. And I may not have been thinking of the pills, but rather the cough syrup.

Regardless, it's probably not that difficult to get if you're desperate or determined enough.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Jul 9, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> I’ll bet there are some travel bloggers who could have made that little place interesting.


Absolutely! Anyone who has a passion for what they're sharing with their audience will make it interesting by default. I've clicked on plenty of videos before thinking, what is this and who cares? When the host cares and is excited to share, then I'm interested. A happy and knowledgeable host will lure viewers in, because (and this might be impossible for people like Chantal to understand) people want to be part of happiness. Traveling and learning can be fun, although I haven't gotten that impression from any of Chantal's travel vlogs. But that's her own fault.

Chantal only loves food, and not even good food. If she somehow lost weight, got into shape, and went to Everest, it would be the most boring travel vlog to ever exist because _she doesn't care_. But we all know she doesn't care about traveling, she just wants to trick people into thinking she's interesting. She has maybe 300 viewers who actually care (and I feel like I'm being very generous with that number) but she'll still occasionally go on these little field trips to trick them into thinking that she's active and engaging. Even James' response to their outing at 12:17 was, "It's okay." I don't think I'll be watching another travel vlog from her, the boredom on their end alone was palpable.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jul 9, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> What is Peetz for, hand him the camera at leas


Peetz might accidentally catch a (more) unflattering shot of Chintal. Remember the video where he recorded her grocery shopping?

Also, Jesus fucking Christ, who in Canada is lobbying to keep codine available legally OTC?


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Jul 9, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> Also, Jesus fucking Christ, who in Canada is lobbying to keep codine available legally OTC?



No one in particular, but as of yet no one's lobbied hard enough to make it illegal.

Same as with abortion.


----------



## THOTto (Jul 10, 2019)

HEE HEE taking pills and constantly bringing them up during lives is soooo quirky. After all needing drugs to deal with people makes you special, so special she fixed everything overnight. It’s like a sixteen year old who smoked pot for the first time. 

She stopped taking her pills because it didn’t make her skinny in two days. She thought it was a magic weight loss pill that allows her to eat as much as she wants and wake up as an instathot. Going on and off it is going to make her moods more erratic and it’s going to be that much harder on her heart.  If she’s mixing uppers and opiates she’s going to end up speedballing herself and puking all over. What the facts are don’t really matter because she’s so dumb it’s hilarious.


----------



## thejackal (Jul 10, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> So I live in CA. which is a very beautiful state, and maybe it’s hard to impress me with an algae covered pond and a big cheese. Possibly I’m spoiled when it comes to scenery. But I like cute towns, and I’ll bet there are some travel bloggers who could have made that little place interesting. There are no shops, no little nooks and crannies? Just one old building (like there is in every city, ) with wood floors that creaked madly under her weight. No explanation of history except a couple names we didn’t know, and Peetz’s pride about whatever Canadians did in 1812 that didn’t seem to have much to do with the house.
> 
> So.... super boring. Last one I’ll watch. Travel Vlogs are not for her, and she realize it soon since she was out of breath all day and couldn’t function to actually do anything.



the gentle hills of the lake covered and river crossed (formerly heavily glaciated) territory of Ontario and the Upper Great Lakes in general is very nice -- not the incredible beauty of the American West nice -- but still pretty damn nice.

the history of the region includes the (imo) cool history of how the french used the waterways to explore but chantal would never know.  she could no more do a modern day take on a voyageur backpack, including "_portage_" as she could last a single day on a_ Sierra Nevada_ crossing.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jul 10, 2019)

Anyone want to do a calorie count on something she probably inhaled in a few minuets?


----------



## Guardsman42 (Jul 10, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Anyone want to do a calorie count on something she probably inhaled in a few minuets?
> View attachment 834192



That is base line, 170 calories. Add in the pumps of flavour syrup and you add another 160 calories. Then we got cream. I'm not really sure if they mean cream cream or coconut cream. That shit is fucking lighter then fuck though so either way I suspect it's alot of cream. <Not a coffee drinker, nor do I enjoy starbucks, so I'm not sure if this is their normal thing, or she really got a ton more cream added>. So add another 60 calories. That would make sense for some thing that is super sized. 

So she consumed likely 400 calories. In one. Damn. Drink.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Jul 10, 2019)

Guardsman42 said:


> That is base line, 170 calories. Add in the pumps of flavour syrup and you add another 160 calories. Then we got cream. I'm not really sure if they mean cream cream or coconut cream. That shit is fucking lighter then fuck though so either way I suspect it's alot of cream. <Not a coffee drinker, nor do I enjoy starbucks, so I'm not sure if this is their normal thing, or she really got a ton more cream added>. So add another 60 calories. That would make sense for some thing that is super sized.
> 
> So she consumed likely 400 calories. In one. Damn. Drink.




I think the syrups were sugar-free, since they say "SF". Could be wrong, though. But I think the calories in the base drink -- iced coffee -- are negligible.

If that's the case, the only real calories come from the cream. AFAIK, that drink is actually keto-friendly, for whatever that's worth.

Assuming she didn't also have a cookie or two. I know it says there was only one item in the order, but you know this gorl and her drive-thrus...

Edit: And yet, I still find it difficult to call this progress. Just because the syrup is sugar-free and presumably wouldn't interfere with a low-carb or keto diet, it doesn't mean she needs four pumps of two flavors, plus cream. This is equivalent to ALR doing a Burgerking mukbang and gloating that it's under her caloreees so it's fine. The was some talk upthread about Chantal's tastebuds (or lackthereof) and her inability to have something unsweetened and/or laden with artificially intense flavors. This is the same problem. A normal person might be able to switch to sugar-free and lose weight while changing nothing else about their diet, but it's pretty clear that wouldn't help Chantal. All she's doing is prolonging her addiction to sugar/fat/salt, so when the going gets tough, that's what she'll continue to reach for. And in the throes of a binge, she won't care if it's sugar-free.

'Round and 'round we go...


----------



## Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop (Jul 10, 2019)

God bless that shady beta bitch for blessing us with the best unfiltered shots of Chintal we've had in awhile. 


Spoiler: Large Images of a Large Cow



That poor shirt is busting at the seams.. Just like her arm...





TEEHEE!! Such a Dainty Queen. Hamber could never.



That angle and filter doesnt do anyone any favors.. 



aaanndd the picture that just keeps giving    for once you guys cant have this one, I claim it as mine, fight me.


----------



## Not me (Jul 10, 2019)

Will you look at that gunt. Holy moly! She truly is more wide than tall


----------



## Princess Ariel (Jul 10, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Anyone want to do a calorie count on something she probably inhaled in a few minuets?
> View attachment 834192



Why does she even need coffee. She has hundreds of pounds of excess energy on her at all times.


----------



## Wyzzerd (Jul 10, 2019)

You know that had two thoughts when she gazed upon that cheese:

"I wonder what it tastes like?"
And
"How much of it could I eat?"



I'd say about 3 broken toilets worth of fecal destruction.


----------



## FlutterBy (Jul 10, 2019)

The way that house was screaming for help as Chamu walked inside I thought she’d fall through like a cartoon.


----------



## war has changed (Jul 10, 2019)

To be honest Chantal's channel has always been travel-vlog based as she explores additionally the local delicacies.

Across the many junk food joints in her city.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 10, 2019)

Her gut is hanging closer to her knees than her waist.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jul 10, 2019)

Chantal used to be able to button that blouse.
And the great Historian that Chantal is, somehow has no idea what a door knocker is.
Good Lord. She's so dumb.

At the Matheson House. Here's a grandfather clock & a sign 'don't touch the canes.' Our tour guide states 'they must be old canes I guess.'
Let's face it, she has less than zero interest in this place & only went in because it's air conditioned & she's still sweating like a pig.
If her future travel vlogs (LOL) are going to consist of ' who is that?' 'what is that?' & 'I wonder what this is' while gasping to take a breath -I pass.
Love how she talked about a restaurant on the water, but had to eat inside where you couldn't even see the water because she was still sweating like a pig. I laughed out loud when she said she wouldn't eat the sauce that came with her meal cause it had sugar in it. LOL This person who adds sugar to yogurt is suddenly sugar aware. LOL
We all know the entire time all she did was dream about eating someplace cool.

Her next travel video will have to be someplace inside because just as the excuses for exercise/walking -it's too hot.
Of course in Winter, it's too cold.

Complete waste of time since she knew nothing about the place she was going. Luckily her little follower Peetz knew a few facts to fill in the dead air (or the heavy breathing/floor creaking).


----------



## fatfuck (Jul 10, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> Why does she even need coffee. She has hundreds of pounds of excess energy on her at all times.



i'd be surprised if young people today even know how real coffee tastes like. starshits and other fast food joints don't even serve coffee at this point but a glorified sugarbomb. a real coffee has <5 calories  while these monstrosities have 500.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jul 10, 2019)

Dr Now mentioned in an interview that most of his death fat patients come to him on/addicted to pain killers. Doctors can’t do much for these fatties because losing weight is the only solution so they just throw some pain meds at them to get their fat smelly ass out of their sight. Chantal developing a pain pill problem would be par for the course.

It dawned on me that this “travel blog” nonsense (ie wobbling around local spots to eat) is more fetish material. Fetishists apparently like watching fats struggle under all their massive girth to do normal things. So Chantal trying to lumber up some steps or nearly dying from spending ten minutes outside is spank bank material for creepy pervs.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jul 10, 2019)

Chantal lives close to the Parc de la Gatineau. There's so many wonderful things to see over there (besides the parking lot of the Belvédère Champlain...). There is hiking trails, beaches, lakes, panoramic views, you can even do rock climbing and, if I remember correctly, hang gliding. She could go enjoy a day at the beach or visit the ruins. She could also spoil her viewers by going back next fall around the end of September to enjoy the fall colors. It's gorgeous.

She could also go for a boat ride on Lac Leamy (then visit the casino), or take the aqua-taxi between Gatineau and Ottawa for a more affordable option. She could visit the Parliament in Ottawa since it's the main attraction. Basically she has a few outdoor options that could be interesting to show her viewers, and none of them are a full hour drive from her place.

But we're talking about Chantal, here. The same girl who once posted about walking up a hill that I easily debunked as a flat trail with our gorl playing with the camera angle because trees don't grow at a perpendicular angle on a slope. The same girl who dreams about having a bariatric walker (not the best to go hiking, eh). Chantal travel vlogs has to include a wheelchair ramp, air conditioning and a bench every 50ft for her to catch her breath.

Not mentionning  the drive to Perth gives her a very good excuse to eat out... and most likely binge on a few fast food on her way back after dropping Peetz.

I never thought I would say this but her Torrid hauls were more interesting.


----------



## pr3nt177 (Jul 10, 2019)

letericajones said:


> One of my favorite examples of the death fat tongue:
> View attachment 832595














Jesus, the speed the food went into that mouth is unbelievable.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 10, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> i'd be surprised if young people today even know how real coffee tastes like. starshits and other fast food joints don't even serve coffee at this point but a glorified sugarbomb. a real coffee has <5 calories  while these monstrosities have 500.



I have to admit my reaction to that photo was this order:
1. Why the FUCK is it so hard for this woman to understand what NO take out and NO Drive Through means? It says it on the fucking label "Drive-through" which I saw mentioned she ate egg bites for breakfast - she's fucking doing breakfast by doing Starbucks.  I really don't think she's making egg bites herself though I'd watch a video of her if she did or does...I'd rather watch her to try to learn to cook and not in the "here's a recipe video".. her actually trying to learn how to look up a recipe, get the ingredients and make it.    

2. Why the fuck does she need the pump flavors at all? Sugar-free or not... because she can get a French Vanilla Roast and then she can sprinkle in some actual fucking cinnamon on top of it.  Oh, and this method can be done at home with a normal home brewer with a timer so she can have her coffee ready when she finally rolls out of bed. Whatever fucking time this jobless wonder does that on a regular basis. It will save money and taste much fresher, better and she can adjust the boldness of the coffee. If the French Vanilla coffee isn't strong enough? Add in a drop of extract to the carafe.  Add that with some sort of fruit, yogurt or an overnight chia pudding or oats and it's breakfast.....but breakfast is toooooo harrrrrdddd guyyyyysssss...

Maybe this was a post Perth road trip home treat -and she's going to use every 'treat' as "binge avoidance" yet she's not taking any measures to plan or think ahead or following her doctor's advice. I mean she must know she can make her own coffee and then put it in a container for traveling, right? 

In the meantime, it seems we're getting daily uploads - and I'm counting all the times she's eating take out/drive through, dining in as we're so far up to about five times so far and it's only Wednesday morning.   I'm sure that count will hit 10 by Saturday midnight... if she's posting honestly.


----------



## Guardsman42 (Jul 10, 2019)

I googled the cheese thing and whilst we may think every thing she will visit is utterly useless..

- The work of 12 cheese-makers and the milk of 10,000 cows, the “Canadian Mite,” as it was also known, weighed 22,000 pounds and stood six feet high. Each of the dairymen spent one day working on the solid block until it was ready to be wrapped up and put on a freight train to the Chicago World’s Fair in 1893. Shockingly, it fell through the bottom of the wooden railcar it was initially placed on, thus a special metal reinforced railway flat car was built by the Canadian Pacific Railway. It may have even been the first metal reinforced railcar, meaning that the sheer size of the Mammoth Cheese may have lead to innovation which changed the world’s shipping. -

Her love of cheese actually means she visited the wheel wheel <bell?> that ...helped change modern shipping. I just thought it was interesting, and fuck that is alot of cheese. <There is a piece of the original cheese wheel preserved yet but no longer on display>


----------



## Botched Tit Job (Jul 10, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> Who the fuck cares about some old little house/museum in BFE Canada? That’s the kind of place you are dragged through on field trips. And they gave us no idea why it was important in the grand scheme of Canadian history.
> [...]
> Just one old building (like there is in every city, ) with wood floors that creaked madly under her weight. No explanation of history except a couple names we didn’t know, and Peetz’s pride about whatever Canadians did in 1812 that didn’t seem to have much to do with the house.



Preserved 18th/19th century Georgian homes are dope af and I will fight anyone that tries to say otherwise. Tbh this was the only vlog of hers I could stand to watch.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 10, 2019)

Why, this looks so modest and sensible for breakfast that it makes me wonder how on earth she could possibly look like her avatar.  Poor girl eats like  bird, and all she does is gain weight.  Life is so cruel.

I have to join instagram so that I won't miss any updates of what she eats in a day.  I would just die if Saturday rolled around and I wasn't sure what her lunch on Thursday had been.


----------



## Nachtalb (Jul 10, 2019)

The problem isn't the place,it's Chantal. She takes no interest in anything related to culture. It would've taken her 5 minutes to read a wikipedia article about this place and then recite that shit in the video ,but no ,even that apparently drains too much of her mental capacity. How  embarassing is it to call it a "travel" vlog just to have to ask Petez for information ,what the fuck does she do throughout the day besides breathe, eat and shit anyway?

Also,wasn't there some sort of barrier (sry don't know the proper term) when they entered the dining room?She just passed it and started touching everything .That fucking simpleton must've never been to an exhibition before.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Jul 10, 2019)

Nachtalb said:


> The problem isn't the place,it's Chantal. She takes no interest in anything related to culture. It would've taken her 5 minutes to read a wikipedia article about this place and then recite that shit in the video ,but no ,even that apparently drains too much of her mental capacity. How  embarassing is it to call it a "travel" vlog just to have to ask Petez for information ,what the fuck does she do throughout the day besides breathe, eat and shit anyway?
> 
> Also,wasn't there some sort of barrier (sry don't know the proper term) when they entered the dining room?She just passed it and started touching everything .That fucking simpleton must've never been to an exhibition before.
> 
> View attachment 834624


Preparation is way too much to expect from her. As a history nerd I would want to know why this structure is significant and if I were "educating" or whatever the fuck she's trying to do I would want to offer little tidbits I'd picked up in advance. Like, let's take that portrait in the background. I'd bet anything she could have found out who it was and picked up a couple of things to say about her. That's what makes travel vlogs interesting. Not this bitch, though. She was focused on the cheese and obsessively touching shit she was expressly asked to not touch.

ETA: This took me literally two minutes:

The house was built for Honorable Roderick Matheson (1793- 1873) who emigrated to Canada just  before the War of 1812. He fought over 33 engagements as an officer in the Glengarry Light Infantry Fencibles.

He was the first bank agent and a merchant.

Senator Matheson had two sons by his first marriage and 4 in his second. The family lived in the house until the last member of the second generation died.

Likely, the lady in the portrait was one of his wives judging by the dress. She was there, she could have confirmed which one. Ugh. She's useless.


----------



## fourshore (Jul 10, 2019)

guys i love y'all and everything, but it's getting a little autistic.

i will not go all powerlevel but chantal is NOT on opiates, and if at any point she was, she was NOT abusing them. her getting buzzed off of vyvanse doesn't make her a tweaker either. she's not a drug addict or a food addict. she's just a fat bitch.


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 10, 2019)

we'll see...


----------



## fatfuck (Jul 10, 2019)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Painted Pig (Jul 10, 2019)

Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop said:


> God bless that shady beta bitch for blessing us with the best unfiltered shots of Chintal we've had in awhile.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Large Images of a Large Cow
> ...





Captain Ahab said:


> Her gut is hanging closer to her knees than her waist.
> 
> View attachment 834338


This lazy shlub couldn't even break out the iron for her hideous moving blanket of a shirt. She knows what one is because she pointed it out during her fascinating excursion "look at the old irons. . hee hee!" She gets her nails done, puts on tranny lashes, spackles on pig paint but she forgoes the basics like ironing and washing her clothes (and hair). What's the point?


----------



## RemoveKebab (Jul 10, 2019)

She is live:





Her first comment to the chat: Oh I forgot to let Joe know I was streaming.

Also check out the beginning of the stream, you see her sit down and her camera wobbles like an LA earthquake.

She doesn't feel like cooking or doing anything today.

Peetz lost his laundry card so while he waits for a new one Chantal has to drive him to the laundromat.

For the leafs out there, is a laundry card something you get when you live in an apartment?
She confirmed that Bibi and her are still together. Also Bibi's sister is there today.

She says that she is still on Lexapro. Apparently she talked to Bibi's sister for an hour. Poor girl.

She needs a CT of her chest, stomach, and pelvis. In preparation for her surgery.

She still watches Amberlynn but she is a few videos behind.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Jul 10, 2019)

People like Chantal are why we can't have nice things. Barriers and glass cases have to be put over everything because her type will touch every fucking artifact with their grubby mitts, or use flash photography in a museum when asked not to, or get her fat ass in the way and put her phone over her head to record one of her wretched vlogs when the person behind her just wants to watch the concert in peace. I never realized how mad on the internet she makes me, ugh. How can she be both boring and annoying at the same time?


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jul 10, 2019)

Are those cows on her shirt? Maybe some other large mammal that is still smaller than Chimptal? 
I love how these death fatties wear clothing with prints on them that further expose them as the joke they are.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Jul 10, 2019)

I know we say it every day but she looks fatter


----------



## fatfuck (Jul 10, 2019)

she is the most boring uncultured swine you can ever meet. you can see that she has zero interest in anything unless it's food related. if it wasn't for peetz the whole video would be her giggling and talking random shit. "ooh cheese and bread", "this is kitchen... so this is where they did the cooking?", "what is that? moss?", "that pillow scares me". 

it's so obvious she doesn't do these things because she enjoys them but to keep up her current "new me" persona that she's currently pushing on jewtube.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Jul 10, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> View attachment 834617
> 
> Why, this looks so modest and sensible for breakfast that it makes me wonder how on earth she could possibly look like her avatar.  Poor girl eats like  bird, and all she does is gain weight.  Life is so cruel.
> 
> I have to join instagram so that I won't miss any updates of what she eats in a day.  I would just die if Saturday rolled around and I wasn't sure what her lunch on Thursday had been.


Time to food sperg. She is awful at cooking scrambled eggs. Properly cooked scrambled eggs should never have any browning.

Sperg over.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Jul 10, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> Time to food sperg. She is awful at cooking scrambled eggs. Properly cooked scrambled eggs should never have any browning.
> 
> Sperg over.


I'll bet any amount of money there's a shit ton of cheese in them and that's whats browned. I knew someone who would add like a cup of cheese to 4 eggs and scramble them and swear it was totes healthy. I've heard of adding creme fraiche or even a bit of milk and adding cheese, like a little cheese, can be nice, but that mess reminds me of my friend's eggs.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jul 10, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> She doesn't feel like cooking or doing anything today.



She's also sporting her binge shirt. Coincidence?


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jul 10, 2019)

"I don't feel like cooking" & "I don't feel like eating" is Chantal speak for -I'm too lazy to cook something that won't nearly be as satisfying as going to a drive thru.

She already said she was going out to eat with Peetz (wings) & it looks like she'll eat something else first.
I laugh as this 400+ pound land whale worries about missing a meal.
She also keeps saying how thirsty she is 'all the time.' Well, six months ago she was pre-diabetic  all she did was gain more weight. You do the math.

She really has nothing to say unless it's about crap or food.

By the way, her 'trainer' George just joined & he must be thrilled about how massive she's become. She said 'hit me up & we can go for a walk'. LOL
I'm out. Wasted enough time on her.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 10, 2019)

Chantal logic: 

She wants to lose 240 pounds.  She was asked how she can give advice on weight loss when she hasn't lost any weight.

She says that everything up to now has been "pre-weightloss struggles" which she thinks is helpful to people.  That means "there will be a bigger payoff" if she loses the weight (she said "if" not "when", incidentally). "I think it will be worth it in the end," she says.

See folks?  She is crazy like a fox.  She has it all figured out.  Here we are laughing at her for not losing any weight, but the joke's on us; we've been watching the "pre-weightloss struggles" phase of her journey all along.  Struggles are supposed to be struggles!

We will get our big payoff eventually, when she loses her 240 pounds.  

She did not mention when the "pre-weightloss struggles" phase would be ending.  But when it ends, this long saga of stupidity is gonna be worth it!!


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 10, 2019)

I'm in Canada. First of all, *T3 is prescription only and not available over the counter.* So any person arguing about "omg the Canadian Tylenol 3" is uninformed and can't google. Tylenol 1 is available over the counter. One pill contains 300mg acetaminophen, 15mg caffeine, 8mg codeine. That's precisely jack shit. The amount she'd have to take to maintain a decent high would be astronomical. It would be expensive. It would be inefficient. It would have enough acetaminophen to absolutely already have caused her problems on her blood tests.



thejackal said:


> It could easily by Tylenol with codeine, what person refers to Tylenol as a "pain med" at first blush?


A fucking idiot, that's who.


----------



## marjoram (Jul 10, 2019)

It especially bugged me when she rubbed her greasy trotters on the paper from 1835--ignorant bitch, keep your paws to yourself.
Her "walking"and filming makes me ill. Someone pass the dramamine.....


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jul 10, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> Peetz lost his laundry card so while he waits for a new one Chantal has to drive him to the laundromat. For the leafs out there, is a laundry card something you get when you live in an apartment



Yeah. You stick the card in a machine along with cash to fill it up. Then you stick the card in the washer or dryer. It's easier for the company, since they just need to remove money from one machine, and it is easier for you since you don't need exact change to do your laundry. Just fill up the card with 20 bucks and you're good to go for a while.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jul 10, 2019)

Re her CT scan. CT scans are great for initially diagnosing something like a cyst or a mass when someone presents to the Dr or ER for abdominal pain, as they are relatively cheap and fast compared to other diagnostics, but they don't give the best detailed info of what is going on. However, Chantal supposedly has been already diagnosed with cysts. A transvaginal and abdominal US would almost always be done as would an MRI. Both diagnostics would give great detail about size and composition of the cysts- such as septations, areas of necrosis, blood flow, solid or myxoid components etc... most of the time what type, or if any, cancer can be determined with a success rate in the high 80 percentile. This just seems like bullshit.
Call me skeptical. Call me autistic, but I still have my doubts that Cuntal is having bilateral cystectomies or any gynecological surgery. I really think she is having a lap band or a sleeve gastrectomy and this is why she is making this half assed attempt at losing weight. It was conditional.  As I mentioned on a much earlier page, 2- 16 x 9 cm cysts have to be removed intact  (due to risk of cancer cell seeding) and cannot be done laparoscopically. Her incision would usually be lower midline/ suprapubic. If she has anything higher than that and near where her stomach is we know she is lying. same if she says they did it laparoscopically.  Chantal lies.


----------



## chesticle_udders (Jul 10, 2019)

Aaaaaand now the official keto saga begins. (kill me now, pls).


----------



## Who Now (Jul 10, 2019)

She isn't a drug addict, she is just simply riding the wave of whatever they prescribe to her until it is over. Tomorrow it will be a different drug. 

I know pretty much nothing about Canadian history. If she is going to do "travel" vlogs, at least let your viewers in on why the places you go to mean something. I kept thinking "Why are we visiting this house? What significance is it? Who are these people?. And why the fuck does she have to touch everything? It's not a fucking Walmart" I would be mortified if I touched a plate in a historic home and broke it. She has more balls than I do. Or, she is just stupid
Edit for crappy spelling


----------



## BerriesArnold (Jul 10, 2019)

30 days of fried cheese.


----------



## Aldora (Jul 10, 2019)

30 days?

Chantal isn't going to last 30 minutes on Keto.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jul 10, 2019)

BerriesArnold said:


> 30 days of fried cheese.


5 minutes into the Keto flu and she will be on a medically necessary Pizza Pizza drip.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Jul 10, 2019)

Who Now said:


> She isn't a drug addict, she is just simply riding the wave of whatever they prescribe to her until it is over. Tomorrow it will be a different drug.
> 
> I know pretty much nothing about Canadian history. If she is going to do "travel" vlogs, at least let your viewers in on why the places you go to mean something. I kept thinking "Why are we visiting this house? What significance is it? Who are these people?. And why the fuck does she have to touch everything? It's not a fucking Walmart" I would be mortified if I touched a plate in a historic home and broke it. She has more balls than I do. Or, she is just stupid
> Edit for crappy spelling


Stupid. She' stupid. That's all there is to it. Not only stupid, but lazy.


----------



## Aldora (Jul 10, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> 5 minutes into the Keto flu and she will be on a medically necessary Pizza Pizza drip.


I wish I had your optimism, believing that Chantal will stop eating enough carbs to get the keto flu.


----------



## GuiltyAsCharged (Jul 10, 2019)

BerriesArnold said:


> 30 days of fried cheese.



According to Chantal, she talks to her doctor pretty much 24/7 (sounds like her doctor is basically an imaginary friend). I’m not Canadian but from what I understand about universal healthcare, it is really overloaded and it is extremely difficult to speak to doctors or get appointments etc. who is this doctor that she can apparently consult with about all of her subscribers’ concerns and questions? 

One of her less believable lies of many extremely poorly constructed lies, goorl.


----------



## Scotch (Jul 10, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> 5 minutes into the Keto flu and she will be on a medically necessary Pizza Pizza drip.


I can see it now... 
Day 3: "Guuise, I just don't feel good today. I'm thinking about going to the ER."
Day 3 1/2: "I don't think this diet is going to work out."

Assuming she makes it three days while staying within/under her carb limit.


----------



## Botched Tit Job (Jul 10, 2019)

Cheese - carbs. 
Eggs- keto friendly
Blueberries - carbs

She does realize her breakfast alone put her over the keto limit, right?


----------



## GoodLard (Jul 10, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> 5 minutes into the Keto flu and she will be on a medically necessary Pizza Pizza drip.



Keto flu? She won't make it that far due to starvation mode 



Botched Tit Job said:


> Cheese - carbs.
> Eggs- keto friendly
> Blueberries - carbs
> 
> She does realize her breakfast alone put her over the keto limit, right?



Have to politely disagree. That meal was still ok for keto, depends what the rest of the day looked like.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 10, 2019)

BerriesArnold said:


> 30 days of fried cheese.



She just bought that artisan multi-grain loaf of bread.... The amount of money and food she wastes due to her compulsiveness is amazing. I don't know how Bibi doesn't lose his shit. She's also going to need to really learn fast how to cook her own meals or meal prep since there's a shit ton of hidden carbs out there that she's not even educated enough to realize, like how much sugar in that Fire House Sub aside from the carbs in the bread through corn syrup in the grilled veggie sauces... cherry tomatoes she needs to be careful, carrots, etc. 

I'm putting pie money she lasts 5 or less days. Let's see if she can get past the keto flu....The other aspect I'll be watching is that she's notably been eating more vegetarian meals as in little to no animal protein.  The Chicken in that Perth meal was the first meat she's shown eating on video in a few days -  lets see how it plays out.


----------



## Nachtalb (Jul 10, 2019)

"Keto is going to be right for me _somehow_"
"I have been doing well with sticking to small goals like not eating fast food or going to drive thru's" 
"Sure you could still lose weight just by eating things in moderation but uhm.."
"I have no appetite ,I really have no appetite"

Everything she said in this video is just .. 

30 days of Keto?She can't even make it a few days without binging on carbs and somehow every diet she attempts supposedly reverses PCOS hmm.. I give her 1 day before she starts finding excuses why she added x  non keto-friendly food item to her meals.

And hey Chantal,since you're best buddies with your doc now,how about the weigh in that you've been promising for weeks now?How can you start a new diet without knowing your starting weight?tsk tsk


----------



## Entertain me (Jul 10, 2019)

She got what she wanted, all the asspats in the comments that already view her as our 120lb dainty keto queen. Mission accomplished Chantal, you can defrost that whole grain bread now!!  Oh and turn off comments in 3...2...1... Before too many of dem haydurs show up to point out you haven't lost a pound!!  Gotta keep that lovely illusion going, Miss Dainty Keto Queen of Ottawa!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 10, 2019)

30 days of keto probably won’t even be enough for her body to fully adapt to it. That’s assuming she’d actually stick to the rules. The first couple of weeks are difficult. 

She’ll lose 20 lbs of water weight within a week or two and claim success, even though all of that weight will come back once she starts eating carbs again.


----------



## roachrypt (Jul 10, 2019)

Yeah, so what REALLY happened was.
She was sitting around loafing on the internet like always. And she was feeling the urge to binge.
So, somehow she fell down the keto hole. Started day dreaming about being a keto girl. Getting skinny, proving the haters wrong, how happy she was going to be when she was skinny, ect... just how everything in her life was going to be fixed by being a skinny keto girl as her glossy eyes scrolled through the keto community and their various youtube channel, and instagram accounts. (keto has a huge online community).... so she got to thinking and she decided she would have one last "horrah" and then she would change her life, become a keto girl, and ride off into the sunset.
Hence.... we got this video. She's in high spirits because she got to binge, and she's getting to daydream about being a keto girl. She ordered keto stuff off the internet! (shopping high) she got to binge (food high) She got to role play a new identity (another high).... none of this shit is sustainable Chantal, lol. If you would have just stuck to the ORIGINAL meal plan that was given to you by that doctor ages ago you could be like 25-30 pounds into a weight loss by now. Smh.
And the cycle continues.


----------



## ZH 792 (Jul 10, 2019)

roachrypt said:


> If you would have just stuck to the ORIGINAL meal plan that was given to you by that doctor ages ago you could be like 25-30 pounds into a weight loss by now. Smh.



Which was derailed by the suggestion of a babybel and pepperette as a snack. And if I'm not mistaken are both keto friendly. Oh, the irony.


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Jul 10, 2019)

Are keto evangelists as angry as vegans when someone gives up on the diet? If so, I'm looking forward to this


----------



## 600lbsAnorexic (Jul 10, 2019)

Who Now said:


> "And why the fuck does she have to touch everything? It's not a fucking Walmart" I would be mortified if I touched a plate in a historic home and broke it. She has more balls than I do. Or, she is just stupid



This makes me wonder...
What would happen if our dainty, elegant and graceful little elephant does break/damage something with historical value while on one of her cultural and educational travels?
Could (canadian) kiwis enlighten us?
I mean, I could realistically see her break something really valuable (she wasn't supposed to touch) with her greasy trotter paws and sweaty plastic claws that end those T-rex armlets plugged to a beach (ball) body...


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 10, 2019)

"I'm a beginner. I'm going to make mistakes." "I'm going to really try." "I hope I can stick to it." "Let me know if you see me making mistakes." "Failure is always a part of success." "There will be roadblocks." Keto doesn't work that way, Fatty.


----------



## ImJustAbitSwollen (Jul 10, 2019)

this cunt is mentally retarded.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jul 10, 2019)

BerriesArnold said:


> 30 days of fried cheese.



Well this video will definitely be memory hole'd down the line, it's a good thing Kiwi Farms will remember it.
Archive:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jul 10, 2019)

A more accurate title would be '3 days of Keto'

And that poor fresh bread she just bought, sliced & put in the freezer. We were lectured about it's healthy properties & now -it's garbage.
Love how a person without a gall bladder got the OK from a doctor to do Keto combined with the different medications she's on.
Man oh man, this is going to be fun.


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Jul 10, 2019)

To give people a little more context for Chantal's keto, she's recently been commenting on LifeByJen's videos. Jen is also failing at keto currently so the two are a perfect match if that's her inspiration. 



Spoiler: LifeByJen & Chantal vs. keto



So here's LifeByJen's weigh in for this week. In it she explains that she's only lost 0.6lbs because of a cheat meal (ft. apple pie) she had on Saturday. (Note: I have only a rudimentary understanding of keto, but even I know enough to understand that 'cheat meals' involving too many carbs aren't really a thing).






Here we see Jen struggle to understand CICO. 300-400 calories is apparently 2 days worth of food, because it has 40g of carbs. 





And finally, an example of Chantal's high-quality contribution:





TL;DR, pretty sure Chantal's version of keto will involve eating 3k+ calories and assuming it's fine because she didn't eat carbs. Can't wait!


----------



## Chihiro (Jul 10, 2019)

Chantals version of Keto will involve going to Peetz apartment and scarfing down hamburgers by the fist full when he has his back turned.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jul 10, 2019)

Slim Chantal here she comes!!!!!! 






j/k she won't even make it to ketosis


----------



## Viridian (Jul 10, 2019)

Called it, two travel vlogs and she gave up. Turns out going out places and walking around is actual _effort_. Much easier for Chintal to just fake another diet for views again.

Preserving some reasonable people politely pointing out her lies and contradictions HAYDUR comments that aren't long for this world; once Chintal wakes up from her post-binge naptime I'm guessing she'll disable them again.



Spoiler: OMG HAYDURS


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Jul 10, 2019)

This was just days ago, 3:19 if timestamp doesn't work (and thanks Patty Smith of the briefly enabled YouTube comments for remembering this):






"Number one, it wasn't me who - *it was my doctor, and nutritionist - who advised me against the keto diet*, so you'll have to take it up with them. But I do agree with everything that they said."


----------



## GinnyPotter (Jul 10, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> Slim Chantal here she comes!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL. Wait what?

I find it much more motivational to not die at an early age but okay.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 10, 2019)

Ayyy you caught one in the wild. Ready the harpoons!


----------



## GuiltyAsCharged (Jul 10, 2019)

pinkbutterfly said:


> This was just days ago, 3:19 if timestamp doesn't work (and thanks Patty Smith of the briefly enabled YouTube comments for remembering this):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfect evidence that this "doctor" is a figment of her imagination. This "person" changes their mind as much as she does.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 10, 2019)

Right now, the comment section is so full of negative comments she's gonna explode when she wakes up from her post-binge nap...

Edit: oops, Viridian had this base covered already nvm...


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Jul 10, 2019)

GuiltyAsCharged said:


> Perfect evidence that this "doctor" is a figment of her imagination. This "person" changes their mind as much as she does.



I'm trying to remember all of the medical professionals she keeps quoting. I think we're up to:

A general family doctor (although at one point she didn't have one, right?). This one referred her to the ED clinic and has prescribed some anti-depressants etc.
Gynecologist for her cysts.
"Weight loss doctor" - the infamous low-carb plan that killed too many animals to be acceptable for our vegan star. 
Doctor at the ED clinic. Was he a psychiatrist? Wants her to trial Vyvanse for 28 days and prescribed an SSRI we haven't heard about since.
Therapist? CBT, small goals like not eating in the car (lol) and weekly groceries. 
Thrombosis unit for clots. Blood testing, blood thinners, etc. 
I don't know which doctor was anti-keto and which was pro-keto. With Chantal they're probably both made-up, though!


----------



## Gravyisthewarmestcolor (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jul 10, 2019)

pinkbutterfly said:


> I'm trying to remember all of the medical professionals she keeps quoting. I think we're up to:
> 
> A general family doctor (although at one point she didn't have one, right?). This one referred her to the ED clinic and has prescribed some anti-depressants etc.
> Gynecologist for her cysts.
> ...


You forgot the most important one: her ghost doctor from the future.


----------



## marjoram (Jul 10, 2019)

Did she say she thinks she's lost inches???  Did I hear that right?  Holy shit---lost inches from where???

That top really makes her look like a Holstein.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 10, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> You forgot the most important one: her ghost doctor from the future.



And of course there are her therapy group cohorts.  Haven't heard an update about that since the day she claimed to be joining one.

It seems to me that she currently is juggling more lies, half-truths, omissions, and pure BS than she ever has at a single time since we've known her.  She doesn't even bother continuing the lies three days in a row anymore, she just pretends she never said them. Doctors, diets, channel directions, friends, groups, symptoms, medication; everything is a twirly blur, like a clown spinning plates at the end of sticks.

When all this comes crashing down all around her, as it always does, the blubber shrapnel will be intense...


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jul 10, 2019)

marjoram said:


> Did she say she thinks she's lost inches???  Did I hear that right?  Holy shit---lost inches from where???
> 
> That top really makes her look like a Holstein.


I think she confused IQ points with inches again. If someone could draw Shrek Ears on that picture of her, the resemblance would be uncanny.


----------



## Viridian (Jul 10, 2019)

For those wanting to keep score at home, it looks like we've gone through a full Chantal Cycle and come all the way back around to Stage 1 in the span of less than a week.






More people pointing out the truth ABLEIST FAT SHAMING HAYDUR TROLL comments below:



Spoiler: OMG FACTS ARE ABLEIST


----------



## meepmapmop (Jul 10, 2019)

Honestly.... how hard is it to track your calories? If she even ate 2,000 a day to start she’d lose a ton of weight. One of my coworkers said: “Losing weight is simple, but not easy.” And it’s totally true: just eat less food for fucks sake. No miracle program required.

It doesn’t matter what plan she goes on cause she can never discipline herself to stick with anything.


----------



## downloads (Jul 10, 2019)

Does she really believe all these men are actually flirting with her?  I know(?) she's trying to be funny but she is such an embarrassing person


----------



## raritycunt (Jul 10, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> Slim Chantal here she comes!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She looks like an IMVU character with Down syndrome


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jul 10, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> I think she confused IQ points with inches again. If someone could draw Shrek Ears on that picture of her, the resemblance would be uncanny.



When it comes to Shrek, I (almost) got you covered, fam.


----------



## Barbarella (Jul 10, 2019)

downloads said:


> Does she really believe all these men are actually flirting with her?  I know(?) she's trying to be funny but she is such an embarrassing person
> 
> View attachment 835571


Is she going to fuck him? Or are all her “lover”  stories actually somebodywho just glanced at her? (Don’t answer, I already know).

Of COURSE she was turned on by poop stains. Or by imagining a spot was a poop stain. She needs to tell one of these doctors about her anal product fixation. 

I shudder to think what would have happened if she had a baby and actually had to deal with all that poop. Her mind would explode. (I hope just her mind.)


----------



## Gravyisthewarmestcolor (Jul 10, 2019)

Gravyisthewarmestcolor said:


> View attachment 835378


A nice "before my next binge" photo .


----------



## raritycunt (Jul 10, 2019)

Gravyisthewarmestcolor said:


> A nice "before my next binge" photo .



“Before picture” before what? Wendy’s?


----------



## Ellana (Jul 10, 2019)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




"It wasn't *me* who — it was my *doctor *and* nutritionist* who advised me against the keto diet. So you'll have to take it up with them."

"I did *talk to my doctor* since then. And *I* ... [sigh] ... think that I would really like to give keto a really good try." 

She says she talked to her doctor since then goes on to say she herself wants to give keto a try. What about her doctor's opinion? Did it change? Did her doctor give her the same advice? Did they even talk about keto?
"I talked to my doctor since then [_about going back on medication and I didn't say shit about keto!_]
And what about her nutritionist's opinion? Did that change too?


----------



## Chihiro (Jul 10, 2019)

Ellana said:


> View attachment 835633
> 
> "It wasn't *me* who — it was my *doctor *and* nutritionist* who advised me against the keto diet. So you'll have to take it up with them."
> 
> ...


genuinely think the main reason Chintal is trying Keto now, of all times, is because her doctor advised her not to.

She is an openly defiant person and just HAS to be right. She wants to show her "doctor" that she knows best.


----------



## blazinbeefbigolbuns (Jul 11, 2019)

The sycophants are laying it on thiccc with the excessive tushie pats.


----------



## fatfuck (Jul 11, 2019)

if chantal put as much effort into losing weight as she does by making up these doctor and lover stories she'd be petite by now.

chantal constantly lies and contradicts herself in every video. there is no doctor, no diet, no nothing. and most certainly there will be no keto.


----------



## Aldora (Jul 11, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> Ayyy you caught one in the wild. Ready the harpoons!
> 
> View attachment 835299


The main youtuber who can give Chantal competition for the title of "Biggest Liar"


----------



## Scarboroughgirl (Jul 11, 2019)

what Cuntal thinks she'll see when she opens the front cam on keto


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jul 11, 2019)

Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop said:


> Just another lovely snippet caught from the earlier video I thought some might enjoy
> 
> View attachment 832547


I fucking can’t stand these cows and their sticking their tongues out when they shovel food in. Why do they _do_ that? Try it for yourself now and see how unnatural it feels. Like you might bite your tongue if you’re not careful.

I know it’s been mentioned but I had to say it again.

Is it possibly because they’re unconsciously trying to get the food to hit the taste buds further back on their tongue? Are the front ones burned out? Or is it an effort to get the food bite to hit more taste buds all at once? I don’t understand but it’s bizarre to replicate, feels like a dog lolling its tongue out.


----------



## Aldora (Jul 11, 2019)

AbraCadaver said:


> Is it possibly because they’re unconsciously trying to get the food to hit the taste buds further back on their tongue? Are the front ones burned out? Or is it an effort to get the food bite to hit more taste buds all at once? I don’t understand but it’s bizarre to replicate, feels like a dog lolling its tongue out.


I think they are just all pigs who were never taught proper eating or table manners.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jul 11, 2019)

I think they can't open their mouth as widely as a normal person because they all have massive rolls of fats under their chin, so they stick their tongue out to try and make room.


----------



## alaspooryorick (Jul 11, 2019)

I think it's as simple as the fact that the tongue moves food to your throat. Deathfats don't bother savoring their food, they prioritize speed above all else to reach that full feeling. They stick their tongues out in anticipation of quickly swallowing the whole bite with minimal chewing. Just watch the way food dissapears into a deathfat maw once it hits the tongue- this is how fatties are able eat such massive quantities of food in a short period of time.


----------



## Kukkamaaria (Jul 11, 2019)

AbraCadaver said:


> I fucking can’t stand these cows and their sticking their tongues out when they shovel food in. Why do they _do_ that? Try it for yourself now and see how unnatural it feels. Like you might bite your tongue if you’re not careful.
> 
> I know it’s been mentioned but I had to say it again.
> 
> Is it possibly because they’re unconsciously trying to get the food to hit the taste buds further back on their tongue? Are the front ones burned out? Or is it an effort to get the food bite to hit more taste buds all at once? I don’t understand but it’s bizarre to replicate, feels like a dog lolling its tongue out.



I think it's more about not being able to sit normally at the dining table, because their huge stomachs and breasts are on the way. So they have to sit far back and lean over to get the food into their holes. And since their ability to lean over the table is limited, they reach out with their tongues so the food doesn't drop all over. A reflex I suppose. That's why they also so often use huge spoons while holding it like a toddler. Having an arm as thick as a grown mans thigh can be pesty.


----------



## Gawdamit (Jul 11, 2019)

How many times did she say she should have something to eat but she's not hungry in that livestream? I lost count


----------



## CH 815 (Jul 11, 2019)

Found the origins of "Beauty Bite" It's in the comments, not the video.





Edited: because I am an extremely exceptional individual and still can't work this website.


----------



## Haesindang Park (Jul 11, 2019)

Gawdamit said:


> How many times did she say she should have something to eat but she's not hungry in that livestream? I lost count



What is it with these fatties wanting to eat until they feel full rather than eat to enjoy the flavors?


----------



## CH 815 (Jul 11, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> And of course there are her therapy group cohorts.  Haven't heard an update about that since the day she claimed to be joining one.



There is no way in hell she's been to group therapy. We would have never heard the end of how everyone farted and tried to have sex with her.



sixcarbchiligorl said:


> "I'm a beginner. I'm going to make mistakes." "I'm going to really try." "I hope I can stick to it." "Let me know if you see me making mistakes." "Failure is always a part of success." "There will be roadblocks." Keto doesn't work that way, Fatty.



Nothing works this way, really, but it's funny that in all her "research" she did not end up comprehending the metabolic state of ketosis.

In the end, these are failure words and even though they are true to an extent about achieving anything: it's focusing on failing before you even start and then giving up. That's the mindset she's always in. Instead of having a doughnut one day and then eating light or hitting the gym, failures will take their "slip-up" as an excuse to binge all night long, which is much harder to come back from than a doughnut. People who are successful at weight loss don't beat themselves up too much about eating a doughnut or going over their calories now and then, but they take measures to continue on their path. This is another concept Chantal can't even begin to grasp.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jul 11, 2019)

Let's sum up the travel vlogs, doctor visits, blood tests, pre op tests, nutritionist advice, therapy & 'what I eat in a day' -Chantal lies.


----------



## Igotdigusted (Jul 11, 2019)

"I think I lost a couple of inches already...." 



This is going to be fun.


----------



## Mr Foster (Jul 11, 2019)

Igotdigusted said:


> "I think I lost a couple of inches already...."
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be fun.



Sure Chantal, maybe on your range of motion.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Jul 11, 2019)

If all her weight is in her middle, maybe some people who are casual viewers don't really notice -- so when seen from the front they think she looks smaller?

I mean, her face is still showing, but whatever.

It's the only explanation I can come up with.


----------



## Strine (Jul 11, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> Slim Chantal here she comes!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We've seen this image before and we'll see it again, along with the handful of flattering shots she has of herself of a fat teenage girl. She might look like John Belushi in real life, but anything she can put online to mislead people about her appearance is an instant favourite with her. She'd use a mugshot on Tinder if she thought she looked thin in it. 

In related news the (extremely disgusting) semi-nude shot of her wearing a sarong got almost unanimously negative reactions, including from the clueless fat yentas who unironically follow her. I was surprised she had the restraint not to delete the comments... and then she disabled all comments account-wide. I guess control freak narc cunt will out.


----------



## PatTraverse (Jul 11, 2019)

alaspooryorick said:


> I think it's as simple as the fact that the tongue moves food to your throat. Deathfats don't bother savoring their food, they prioritize speed above all else to reach that full feeling. They stick their tongues out in anticipation of quickly swallowing the whole bite with minimal chewing. Just watch the way food dissapears into a deathfat maw once it hits the tongue- this is how fatties are able eat such massive quantities of food in a short period of time.


They hate healthy things with a lot of fiber like salads because not only they do not give that salt/sugar high, they have no choice but to chew unless they want to choke. Delayed gratification is simply unacceptable for these fat toddlers so easy to chew processed junk is the way to go.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Jul 11, 2019)

Chantal and her disgusting love of dipping sauces. The ratio of ranch to chicken is like 1:1.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jul 11, 2019)

Maybe she lost a couple inches off her hairline?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 11, 2019)

She’s still eating out on keto... Most commercial seasonings, marinades, and sauces are not really keto friendly. They tend to contain more sugar than homemade versions.

I would honestly pay to see her blood test results two weeks from now to see if she’s actually in ketosis.


----------



## Barbarella (Jul 11, 2019)

Ho hum, another day, another cycle. She’ll last two days on this diet that she’s suddenly an expert in, lie about it for three more, then have a temper tantrum all over the internet like the big girl she is. 

We’ve never been here before. :rolleyes:  I’m not watching the video, she’s always manic and insufferable at the start of a diet and if I wanted to hear a lecture by an excitable  moron I’d listen to somebody from the flat earth society give a speech. 

So what is it about fatties and their numbers? 30 day Keto challenge. 100 days of weight loss, 10 days of grapes, 5 day water only fast...is it because the scale rules their life?  They watch those numbers go up and up until that’s all they think about? They all seem to be number obsessed and yet they can’t figure out the simplest numbers of all - eat fewer calories than your body expends and you lose weight. 

I’ll wait until she blows up. Both ways. And FYI: it’s hilarious that she bought that spice mix that Amber puts on everything. They are both going to end flopping in bed like a sea lion on oxygen barking for fish.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jul 11, 2019)

Guardsman42 said:


> I just want to ask about the drug stuff here.
> 
> Has Chantal ever used phentermine? I know it's a pretty effective weight loss drug. <It is after all, an ampethamine>. So a doctor will give her random other drugs, but not a drug that is supposed to be used?
> 
> is it like outlawed in Canada?


It’s by prescription only. Maybe they are worried about raising her BP.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 11, 2019)

Wow, you guys weren't kidding about her speeding, it is insane.

She is live now...
















"Next step, after I lose weight, I wanna get this thing removed!"  I take it to mean she will be buried with it intact.


----------



## MegaKitty (Jul 11, 2019)

Karatejoe is at it again


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jul 11, 2019)

I give her at most through the weekend before she completes this phase of her cycle and binges. There is no way that cheese is making it until monday. Toilets will be clogged, comments disabled, and a mukbang or two done at some crazy hour in the binge mobile. Honestly, nothing has changed. She is still doing the same cycle only the Vyvanse is helping to temporarily fuel her mania.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 11, 2019)

What the fuck is wrong with him? Why is he thinking about anyone's, nevermind Chantal's, vaginal odor? What a creep.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Jul 11, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> What the fuck is wrong with him? Why is he thinking about anyone's, nevermind Chantal's, vaginal odor? What a creep.



For whatever it's worth (nothing), there was a bunch of news articles going around like old chain letters saying keto made you stink. I wanna say it was this year sometime. idk I saw a bunch on Fb.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jul 11, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> What the fuck is wrong with him? Why is he thinking about anyone's, nevermind Chantal's, vaginal odor? What a creep.


I picture Karatejoe as a middle aged overweight Paki or Indian dude with a fat fetish who trolls social media looking for obese women to strike up a convo with. I'm sure his opening is " Plz show me ur bobs and vagene". Naturally someone like Chantal would be flattered and add him to the list of lovers.


----------



## reba.rae (Jul 11, 2019)

I am many pages behind so I apologize if I am repeating others. I died when she said vyvanse is "like speed" ...bitch you're taking an amphetamine. I've tried both adderall and vyvanse while not having ADD or ADHD and would love to know in what world is it a good idea to prescribe this shit to someone who is addicted to something as simple as food?
She's definitely loving it!


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 11, 2019)

She was talking about how the man with shit-stained pants was hitting on her at the laundromat and said, "He wasn't the only one." Someone asked her if more than one man was hitting on her at the laundromat. She responded with, "No not more than one ... Well, actually, there were a few stares. So maybe."

No one is staring at you because they think you are attractive, Chantal. The delusions are unreal.


----------



## Ellana (Jul 11, 2019)

reba.rae said:


> I am many pages behind so I apologize if I am repeating others. I died when she said vyvanse is "like speed" ...bitch you're taking an amphetamine. I've tried both adderall and vyvanse while not having ADD or ADHD and would love to know in what world is it a good idea to prescribe this shit to someone who is addicted to something as simple as food?
> She's definitely loving it!


Not only is Cuntal a self-admitted food addict, but she is on blood thinners to prevent PE, and has high blood pressure. Is she medicated for her HBP?

Her prescribing doctor was either unaware of her current medications and medical history or is "the girl" who diagnoses and medicates her patients after their first hour-long appointment.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jul 11, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Wow, you guys weren't kidding about her speeding, it is insane.
> 
> She is live now...
> 
> ...


She thinks her cysts are gone or that they are much smaller so she probably won't get the surgery.
She is talking as if it's day 29 of her 30 day challenge & she's lost a ton of weight. She thinks she knows all you can possibly know about Keto & she is now an expert.
Said she could probably eat all those beef sticks & cheese if it wasn't for her meds.
She is talking as if her high from her meds will last forever -but if they don't she's thinking about weight loss surgery.

She is insane & the fall from this high is going to be epic.
I can't wait.
I'm out. She is manic & screeching.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Jul 11, 2019)

I highly doubt that the laundromat guy had shit-stained pants. Maybe he was playing in the yard with his kid earlier in the day and got dirty. Maybe he's a mechanic and got some stains on his clothes while rotating tires and changing oil. Or maybe he has a hobby that involves something like paint, or varnish, and he spilled some. IIRC she's mentioned men with shit-stained pants before, and I find it hard to believe she had such an encounter once, let alone multiple times. She doesn't seem to have a single thought beyond carbs, dipping sauces, and either giggling or reeeeing about poop.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jul 11, 2019)

BhertMern said:


> I highly doubt that the laundromat guy had shit-stained pants. Maybe he was playing in the yard with his kid earlier in the day and got dirty. Maybe he's a mechanic and got some stains on his clothes while rotating tires and changing oil. Or maybe he has a hobby that involves something like paint, or varnish, and he spilled some. IIRC she's mentioned men with shit-stained pants before, and I find it hard to believe she had such an encounter once, let alone multiple times. She doesn't seem to have a single thought beyond carbs, dipping sauces, and either giggling or reeeeing about poop.


I think she just has convinced herself that having massive sharts is a normal part of the human experience. Hence, shit stained pants are totally a normal thing guise TEEHEE.


----------



## thejackal (Jul 11, 2019)

the way she talks about joe in the livestream is fucking digusting.  what a white night for a fat bitch.

_bobby flay,  is that a youtuber? _ Holy shit she's dumb as a box of rocks.  400lbs and doesn't know bobby flay?

spinach gives her "_machine gun shits_".


----------



## CH 815 (Jul 11, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> What the fuck is wrong with him? Why is he thinking about anyone's, nevermind Chantal's, vaginal odor? What a creep.


 Pretty sure I believe the speculation that Chantal sends KarateJoe her dirty underwear as a side hustle. He's worried about what his next package will smell like.


----------



## Sham (Jul 11, 2019)

I wonder what karatejoe would do if Chantal actually lost a bunch of weight. He'd probably be gone faster than a Beef 'n Cheddar in Chantal's car.



dismissfrogs said:


> For whatever it's worth (nothing), there was a bunch of news articles going around like old chain letters saying keto made you stink. I wanna say it was this year sometime. idk I saw a bunch on Fb.



Keto sounds similar to that Adkins diet craze years ago? I remember reading the Adkins book and it mentioned that people get very weird-smelling or bad breath during ketosis. No idea if that's true.


----------



## CH 815 (Jul 11, 2019)

Sham said:


> I wonder what karatejoe would do if Chantal actually lost a bunch of weight. He'd probably be gone faster than a Beef 'n Cheddar in Chantal's car.
> 
> 
> 
> Keto sounds similar to that Adkins diet craze years ago? I remember reading the Adkins book and it mentioned that people get very weird-smelling or bad breath during ketosis. No idea if that's true.



Yeah, the state of ketosis produces acetone (nail polish remover) in the body.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 11, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> She thinks her cysts are gone or that they are much smaller so she probably won't get the surgery.


DId she mention why the fuck she would think that after they've done nothing but grown for 15 years?


----------



## Munchma Quchi (Jul 11, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> I just can’t. When this know-it-all cunt said “berries aren’t sweet” like it was immutable truth, I shut it off.
> 
> Berries and plain Greek yogurt are one of God’s gifts. The sweetness of the berries pair beautifully with the tart, creamy yogurt, and needs no enhancement. (It can be enhanced, or changed, but not because berries aren’t sweet.) Her pouring half cups of honey or multiple teaspoons of sugar just show how fucked up her taste buds are.  (Unless Canada grows some unnatural fruit, but it was frozen so probably HAD sweetener!) She must never have gone to a farmers market and gotten a homegrown strawberry.
> 
> ...



Depends on the berry but most berries in Canada are gonna be a bit bland, or even tart or sour. Local berries in season are sweet but we have a lot of imported groceries here due to the short growing season. 

Still though she should try using a single teaspoon of honey and a few drops of Stevia....3 tbsp of sugar is excessive.


----------



## Strine (Jul 11, 2019)

Sham said:


> I wonder what karatejoe would do if Chantal actually lost a bunch of weight. He'd probably be gone faster than a Beef 'n Cheddar in Chantal's car.


If Chintal lost weight everybody would be gone, not just KJ. Her entire appeal is that she's a massively obese control freak bitch who harbours delusions about how attractive and glamorous she is. She's similar to Amber in this respect, but she has the mixed blessing of being dumber and more conceited, resulting in even less self-awareness and more entitlement. In order to lose weight, she would have to face reality and take responsibility, which would correct her personality disorder and leave her as only-overweight low-IQ white trash: nothing special. Her huge size, and its attendant behavioural patterns, are what people tune in for. Fortunately, she's so pathologically averse to honesty and accountability that we need never fear this grim future: her cycles are exponentially accelerating and she's getting fatter and crazier by the day.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 11, 2019)

The Stream lasted two and a half hours.  Most of it talking about food and occasional poop references. She talked about keto quite a bit.  Guess what? She knows like, nothing about how it works, what she'll be making and that doing home pickling is "too complicated" even though people were saying how easy it is.  She drank a little pickle juice to help avoid keto flu, which people do at times.  She was a bit confused as to how much magnesium and potassium she needs and feels the capsules she got wasn't enough but doesn't know how much is about right and chat room telling her to ask her doctor.  Spinach (which she's avoiding due to the Vitamin K being a blood thickener and she's still on blood thinners) and gives her mushy super shits.   When she loses the weight she'll get her tattoo removed.  She's going to do another video tomorrow and been going out everyday.  

Chat for a while turned into her favorite foods growing up which was corn dogs, instant mashed potatoes (and looks the same going out if you eat a whole box), cans of black olives, othershit food. She rarely got to have fruit roll ups, capri sun, lunchables... basically her mom couldn't afford or buy most of those 90s staples. A lot of talk about popular 90's candy like bottlecaps, fun dips, etc. The one day her mom got her one of them, I think a lunchable someone stole it. 

Basically a lot of bullshit. Oh, and she fed ShamSham a treat when the cat was on the table in front of the camera and she hates getting 'tuna finger' as the treat is a tuna puree in a paste form in a tube. Bibi's head was in the background as he was gaming and he towards the end appeared in the background to have one of the cats go on the patio and they were going to watch a movie or show together.

She admitted when she's avoiding weigh ins but may do one tomorrow. She admits she gets upset when she sees her numbers not go lower than she hopes for and realizes she shouldn't expect anything but she can't help it. Hence the reason she has chimp outs and binges because she feels like "All the work" isn't working and gets frustrated and upset. 

Bottom line, she's going deep into usual routine and habits and doesn't even seem to think about working with her doctor for a keto meal plan or asking about adding supplements. She's getting most of her 'information' off of IG posts. She said she'll try it for 30 days after someone said to do it 90 days and she said if it doesn't work she'll figure it out then. She's not aware that if she does do keto for a month she'll need to be cautious of eating carbs again, and she complained she keeps having to pee, fully unaware that on the first week of keto or low carb most weight lost is water... 

So, nothing really new other than being more goofy than usual and chattier though we know it's because of the meds.


----------



## roachrypt (Jul 11, 2019)

Look at them fucking pupils, lmfao. 
She high as fuck.


----------



## welsho (Jul 12, 2019)

roachrypt said:


> View attachment 837461
> 
> Look at them fucking pupils, lmfao.
> She high as fuck.


KETO IS AWESOME GUIIIIIIIIISE; look how much smoother and clean my hair looks!!!!


----------



## sweetie_squad_4_lyfe (Jul 12, 2019)

i was just skimming some of her vids cus idk if i can handle more than a few minutes of her at a time, but i saw she has a food tray attachment for her steering wheel in her car??? and is it just me or do her eyelids kind of droop forward a little on the sides? im not sure if shes putting eyeshadow on the edge but it kinda looks like theres a shadow being cast from where the fat of her eyelids hangs over at the edge of her brows on the outside of the eye. is that a thing or am i crazy?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 12, 2019)

I'm a few pages late but I groaned IRL after seeing that IG post.

Whyyyyyyy do fatties alwaaaaaaaaays think they HAVE to eat their daily calories as recommended by an app/TDEE calculator?

She ate 2500 fucking calories and said it was really hard to do because of her meds. You don't HAVE to eat that many calories goddamn. They will always "force" themselves to eat all those calories even if they "weren't hungry." 

IF YOU'RE NOT HUNGRY DON'T FUCKING EAT HOLY SHIT


----------



## Kukkamaaria (Jul 12, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> I'm a few pages late but I groaned IRL after seeing that IG post.
> 
> Whyyyyyyy do fatties alwaaaaaaaaays think they HAVE to eat their daily calories as recommended by an app/TDEE calculator?
> 
> ...



Anorexia dude, anorexia! If they skip one meal, they will get an opposite eating disorder and instantly turn into skeletons.


----------



## roachrypt (Jul 12, 2019)

I feel hesitant to criticize because the realm of their cult reaches far and I suspect that even some kiwis may or may not be keto cult members. Chantal should have just stuck to the original diet plan that her doctor gave her. It was reasonable, and low card - but not as restrictive as keto. Which, from what I know of keto, does have restrictive elements to it. Honestly, the only reason Chantal is latching onto this diet - like she does all diets - is because it has an identity/cult/online presence attached to it. That's what allures all these fatties to fad diets. Because fad diets have "personality" if you will. Eh, it's hard for me to find the words for what I'm saying. Like, fad diets have character to them. And the void of Chantal and company try to use that character to fill the void of food obsession they have in their empty lives. Reasonable eating, like in the original plan, doesn't have character. It's boring. It doesn't have sparkles, glitz, it doesn't have PERSONALTY. There's no "cult" like feeling to it. So, it's hard for them to emotionally invest themselves into it. And it's in the emotional investment that's the problem in the first place. You can just see the glitter in their eyes when they are first trying a new diet. Partly because they day dream of being "thin" - and that's a whole different conversation about how "thin" will "fix" them. But also because they want to feel the void of their life with the "personality" of these diets. (if that makes sense).... hence why Chantal was so quick to throw away a reasonable eating plan that more or less was teaching her how to eat reasonable portions.... mind you portions from any and all food. She could literally eat whatever she wanted too on that plan. But... ya know.... portions and moderation. There's no JAZZ in that. That's boring, a snor. There's no EMOTION there. So out the window it went. And really that's why this diet is going to fail too. Stop emotionally investing yourself is food.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 12, 2019)

This bitch. The four newest IG users she has followed today are - get this - on the carnivore diet. Her life is literally just a joke.


----------



## Blue Roses (Jul 12, 2019)

She's exactly the obese speed freak I imagined she would be.

The only reason she's hyped on keto is because she gets to eat cheese and sausages.  The idea of a salad or anything other than something salty, greasy, cheesy, and gristly after a day of being strung out probably turns her ginormous balloon of a stomach.

Did y'all catch the part about how her Vyvanse scrip will cost her $300/month after this (free! intro!) sample pack from the shrink runs out? How many people think she'll continue to give up fast food drive-thru value meals when faced with that financial decision?


----------



## Strine (Jul 12, 2019)

sweetie_squad_4_lyfe said:


> i was just skimming some of her vids cus idk if i can handle more than a few minutes of her at a time, but i saw she has a food tray attachment for her steering wheel in her car??? and is it just me or do her eyelids kind of droop forward a little on the sides? im not sure if shes putting eyeshadow on the edge but it kinda looks like theres a shadow being cast from where the fat of her eyelids hangs over at the edge of her brows on the outside of the eye. is that a thing or am i crazy?


I know this thread has a shit OP and an inadequate subheading to describe the cow, and it's understandable if you're shakey on the details, but do 30 seconds of thread searching before you derail the discussion of a busy thread with questions. Do you seriously think Chantal Sarault, who poses as a weight loss guru, buying a fucking a steering-wheel-mounted eating tray escaped comment and would be hard to find mentions of?


----------



## Angry New Ager (Jul 12, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> I'm a few pages late but I groaned IRL after seeing that IG post.
> 
> Whyyyyyyy do fatties alwaaaaaaaaays think they HAVE to eat their daily calories as recommended by an app/TDEE calculator?
> 
> ...


S T A R V A T I O N  M O D E

Seriously, they think that if they eat too few calories, their bodies will say, "Oh fuck, famine time!", their metabolisms will slow way down, and they not only won't be able to lose weight, but they might actually _gain_ on, say, 1200 cals/day.  

I've seen fatties claim that the reason they weigh 250, 300, 400, or more pounds is because they restricted calories too much, bringing their metabolisms to a standstill, and thus they are massively fat despite hardly eating anything.  Fatlogic. It's real, and it's amazing. 


roachrypt said:


> I feel hesitant to criticize because the realm of their cult reaches far and I suspect that even some kiwis may or may not be keto cult members.


Oh, for fuck's sake; it's a diet that's currently trendy and popular, so a lot of people are being obnoxiously overzealous about it; it's not a fucking cult. 



> Chantal should have just stuck to the original diet plan that her doctor gave her. It was reasonable, and low card - but not as restrictive as keto. Which, from what I know of keto, does have restrictive elements to it.


Keto doesn't have "restrictive elements"; it's _restrictive, _period. It's very low carb, high fat, and moderate protein. A lot of people tend to struggle on it about as much as they do on regular weight-loss diets because they have to give up too many of their favorite foods. 

It works great for some people, but it's not for everybody, and it's definitely not for people like Chantal who have no gall bladder, and thus cannot properly digest fats. If she actually does keto, her shits are going to be epic.



> Honestly, the only reason Chantal is latching onto this diet - like she does all diets - is because it has an identity/cult/online presence attached to it.


Nah. She, like every other fatty, latches on to keto (or other diets) because she think's it's going to be the magic bullet that lets her lose huge amounts of weight without having to restrict her eating in any way. 

Fatties like that are like alcoholics who want to get sober so they can stop getting DUIs and waking up in puddles of their own piss and vomit, but don't want to give up drinking, or even limit it. They're _that_ irrational, because they are, in fact, addicts, and the endorphin rush they get from eating their favorite foods is their drug.

They want the consequences of their gluttony to go away, without having to give up the gluttony, and keto just happens to be the thing holding out that promise to Chantal right now because it's the one she hasn't yet tried.

I'm sure Chantal got into veganism because she'd heard that you can pretty much eat what you want on it and get/stay skinny. Which, if you are eating a certain kind of low-fat, low-processed foods, low caloric density version of veganism, you definitely can. Veganism could have worked for her, done properly. But the kind of veganism Chantal practiced (when she did) was basically carbotarian, with lots of processed foods, and lots of greasy restaurant chow, and of course she ate far too goddamned much.  

The diet her doctor provided was perfectly reasonable, but rather than focus on what she was allowed to eat, she instead focused on everything that wasn't on the plan, that she would have to deny herself--and she couldn't fucking deal with it. I'm pretty sure hearing, "No fast food" from her latest doctor, or whoever she's allegedly seeing about her disordered eating, triggered an immense amount of anxiety in her, because fast food is how she gets her most potent endorphin rush. So I'm sure there is plenty of fast food she has since identified as "not really fast food" so she can keep eating it. 

And with keto, she'll keep eating her carb-y favorites by finding allegedly keto-friendly "low-carb" substitutes, even though a lot of them are outright scams (see: Julian Bakery bread and Dreamfields pasta). She'll have cheat days. She'll eat a family-size order of poutine and claim her mother/grandmother/Bibi brought it home for her. 

In other words, she'll stuff her face with meat and cheese, but she won't actually be doing keto, won't ever get into ketosis, and thus she'll gain more weight. And then she'll claim keto doesn't work, and quit, and after a couple of weeks try some other all-you-can-eat miracle cure for her obesity (which she'll fail to do correctly, and cheat on, and gain more weight, and the wheel keeps on turning).


----------



## PatTraverse (Jul 12, 2019)

roachrypt said:


> I feel hesitant to criticize because the realm of their cult reaches far and I suspect that even some kiwis may or may not be keto cult members. Chantal should have just stuck to the original diet plan that her doctor gave her. It was reasonable, and low card - but not as restrictive as keto. Which, from what I know of keto, does have restrictive elements to it. Honestly, the only reason Chantal is latching onto this diet - like she does all diets - is because it has an identity/cult/online presence attached to it. That's what allures all these fatties to fad diets. Because fad diets have "personality" if you will. Eh, it's hard for me to find the words for what I'm saying. Like, fad diets have character to them. And the void of Chantal and company try to use that character to fill the void of food obsession they have in their empty lives. Reasonable eating, like in the original plan, doesn't have character. It's boring. It doesn't have sparkles, glitz, it doesn't have PERSONALTY. There's no "cult" like feeling to it. So, it's hard for them to emotionally invest themselves into it. And it's in the emotional investment that's the problem in the first place. You can just see the glitter in their eyes when they are first trying a new diet. Partly because they day dream of being "thin" - and that's a whole different conversation about how "thin" will "fix" them. But also because they want to feel the void of their life with the "personality" of these diets. (if that makes sense).... hence why Chantal was so quick to throw away a reasonable eating plan that more or less was teaching her how to eat reasonable portions.... mind you portions from any and all food. She could literally eat whatever she wanted too on that plan. But... ya know.... portions and moderation. There's no JAZZ in that. That's boring, a snor. There's no EMOTION there. So out the window it went. And really that's why this diet is going to fail too. Stop emotionally investing yourself is food.


Focusing on a diet for a few minutes/hours/days is just a weak attempt at fooling themselves that they are no longer obsessed with food. Everytime you hear Chantal saying that she is not hungry and is not even thinking about food... Until she goes to a drive-through at 3AM for a binge because she got triggered by a Youtube comment or this thread. The truth of the matter is that they are still thinking about it every waking hour and before embarking into dumb fads, they need to change the mindset that is at the core of their tiny universe.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jul 12, 2019)

*Dutch Courage or anyone else brave enough to watch the live, did she explain what that tattoo means? Or what basement she got it done in? Or how the "artist" had shit stained jeans, and totally was hitting on her the entire time?

That would actually be an interesting Storytime. Just an idea butterball, since we all know you read here.*


----------



## Gawdamit (Jul 12, 2019)

Did you all see her toss the bread and say she's not interested?  LOL  She does this every time she starts a new diet. Give her a day or two and she'll crave carbs


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 12, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> Here we go, now she is the Keto expert. She seems manic in this Keto haul. I'm not buying this at all.  Why does she always act as if she knows so much about anything new she starts ???  But she didn't know blueberries had so many  carbs ??? ughh



Because she’s a college dropout who never learned to do proper research.


----------



## Igotdigusted (Jul 12, 2019)

The fact that this 'tab of lard', says she forces herself to eat, makes me borderline mad on the internet and I am usually a peaceful autistic....
I hope life one day forces her not to be able to eat at all in some manner...and learn real hunger.
In this video she was so upbeat and happy....as she always is when she does a haul for a 'new' diet....as for the fact that she thinks she will manage to enter ketosis or get the keto-flu...that's furiously optimistic of her. I have to give credit for that at least.


----------



## CH 815 (Jul 12, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> *Dutch Courage or anyone else brave enough to watch the live, did she explain what that tattoo means? Or what basement she got it done in? Or how the "artist" had shit stained jeans, and totally was hitting on her the entire time?
> 
> That would actually be an interesting Storytime. Just an idea butterball, since we all know you read here.*



I didn't watch the stream but I heard her talk about it a video or two. She saw it in a tattoo magazine that was at her grandma's doctor I believe. It's supposed to be two people kissing and she claims the source material was really beautiful but the tattoo artist didn't do it justice.

It just occurred to me that Chantal is basically dating three men. Her live-in "boyfriend," her emotional support boyfriend who actually goes on real dates with her, and her Internet boyfriend who defends her against Internet comments and (allegedly) pays for her used panties. What a lucky girl!

Of all three her supposed real boyfriend is the least interested in conversing with her or knowing anything about her life. How odd.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 12, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> *Dutch Courage or anyone else brave enough to watch the live, did she explain what that tattoo means? Or what basement she got it done in? Or how the "artist" had shit stained jeans, and totally was hitting on her the entire time?
> 
> That would actually be an interesting Storytime. Just an idea butterball, since we all know you read here.*



She didn't talk about the origins of the tattoo, just that she wants to get it removed when she hits her goal weight, so that will be Neveruary 35th.   She did admit that if someone looks at her a few seconds more than a glance, that she thinks they want her.  She laughed as she knows it's usually not true but that's how her brain works.


----------



## Ghost of the diet (Jul 12, 2019)

The reason she will fail again if she hasn't already is because she feels the need to make a video where she tells exactly what she is going to do. She does this because 1) she feels superior lecturing us about proper nutrition(btw it is funny when such talk comes out of a 400 land beast) and 2) she feels the need to tell all of those things in public so she is being held accountable. I mean she isn't going to binge when she just told the haters that everything is going perfectly RIGHT GUISSSE? Well that attitude is never going to work. The triple chin is more prominent than ever and the only thing the medication is doing is making her more manic than ever. If "binge eating disorder" could be cured with a pill in 30 minutes there wouldn't be many land whales left. I predict another flawless 25 day journey and on the 26th she will make a video crying and saying she was lying to us all along.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 12, 2019)

Ghost of the diet said:


> The reason she will fail again if she hasn't already is because she feels the need to make a video where she tells exactly what she is going to do. She does this because 1) she feels superior lecturing us about proper nutrition(btw it is funny when such talk comes out of a 400 land beast) and 2) she feels the need to tell all of those things in public so she is being held accountable. I mean she isn't going to binge when she just told the haters that everything is going perfectly RIGHT GUISSSE? Well that attitude is never going to work. The triple chin is more prominent than ever and the only thing the medication is doing is making her more manic than ever. If "binge eating disorder" could be cured with a pill in 30 minutes there wouldn't be many land whales left. I predict another flawless 25 day journey and on the 26th she will make a video crying and saying she was lying to us all along.



In watching this woman babble to internet strangers for two and a half hours while Bibi was gaming? I don't think it's superiority.  She even mentioned that she's trying to share the information she's just learned.  She doesn't really have the social skills to know how to convey it in a way that isn't in lecturing or know-it-all-tone.  But my realization is that she doesn't have anyone to talk to.  I think she's basically lonely.

I do not think she's doing group therapy. I don't think she shares all this YouTube shit with Peetz in full or even Rita and she has openly admitted Bibi and SisterLoverRoommate comes from a country and culture where obesity, eating disorders is even a thing. But she has her internet Youtube asspatters that as soon as she logs on, she's got her Karatejoe and team ready to banhammer any slight - she's got acceptance and 200 people listening to her.

And I'm starting to think that her mental issue that causes her to think she's dieting well in which she's actually not... is more severe than I ever imagined. The inability to be consistent for an elongated period of time is that she'll keep cycling because while there is focus on her binging and trying to curb the binging, whatever doctors she has now on the 4 to 6 she's seeing, must realize that they're now seeing the real symptoms and issues that are being revealed. It's one thing to have an initial assessment; it's another for her to say "I'm doing great!" when eating take out every day for nearly a week, in her car , unable to make a full meal plan for a week, improvising meals and feeling ready to go on a restrictive diet that the only thing she knows of it is people on IG losing weight.... and completly going off plan.

I think it doesn't help that the woman is basically.... not just vapid as I've said before...she's downright stupid and intellectually deficient.  Oh,she also admitted she didn't know it was bad to touch artifacts and doesn't know museum etiquette.  Chantal - here's a clue - if there is a rope of any kind in front of a door, it means STAY OUT.    And if something is older than you? DO NOT TOUCH IT.


----------



## Testostrogen (Jul 12, 2019)

Guys, she's just going into a "light, mild ketosis" like Amber taught her, so it's ok if she eats extra carbs.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 12, 2019)

Gastric Ghoul said:


> I didn't watch the stream but I heard her talk about it a video or two. She saw it in a tattoo magazine that was at her grandma's doctor I believe. It's supposed to be two people kissing and she claims the source material was really beautiful but the tattoo artist didn't do it justice.



Yeah, I have no idea wtf it is.  I thought it was two crescent moons tongue kissing each other, or two butterflies with really long tongues and human faces drinking the nectar out of a flower.  I always thought is was remarkably exceptional for a tattoo that large; leave it to perennial dumbhead Chantal to get a disturbing tattoo that nobody can make heads or tails from.  Everything she does is a fail, even getting tattoos.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Jul 12, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> I picture Karatejoe as a middle aged overweight Paki or Indian dude with a fat fetish who trolls social media looking for obese women to strike up a convo with. I'm sure his opening is " Plz show me ur bobs and vagene". Naturally someone like Chantal would be flattered and add him to the list of lovers.


I think Karate Joe is Peetz. Peetz does not work or go anywhere so he has the time to always be in her stream, day or night.  Also, someone asked about Greyskull castle or something and Karate Joe gave a rather detailed explanation about He-Man and She-Ra.

edit 2021:  it's been proven they aren't the same now


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jul 12, 2019)

This bitch is gonna gain weight on Keto too. NO diet can negate the fact you are eating TOO MANY CALORIES than you are using. It doesn't matter what fucking "diet" you are on. If you are taking in more energy (calories) than you burn; you will store it as fat. 
Again, its the simple math but these fucking landwhales just don't want to eat less so they grasp on to whatever fad diet is going around, EXCEPT the one that tells them to eat less.
Truly exceptional.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 12, 2019)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> I think Karate Joe is Peetz. Peetz does not work or go anywhere so he has the time to always be in her stream, day or night.  Also, someone asked about Greyskull castle or something and Karate Joe gave a rather detailed explanation about He-Man and She-Ra.



I very seriously doubt this.  Peetz is a much better writer than karatejoe.  karatejoe writes like a Chinese would write English, forgetting verbs, getting tenses wrong, struggling with negatives.  I've been told he is a redneck from the US, but he doesn't write like one.  I also don't see Peetz as the type to go on deletion rampages; he is too Omega for that.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jul 12, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> I very seriously doubt this.  Peetz is a much better writer than karatejoe.  karatejoe writes like a Chinese would write English, forgetting verbs, getting tenses wrong, struggling with negatives.  I've been told he is a redneck from the US, but he doesn't write like one.  I also don't see Peetz as the type to go on deletion rampages; he is too Omega for that.


Also doesn't Peetz actually have a job? How does he survive? Is he getting a tugboat because it's not that easy to get for mental illness in Canada. AFAIK anyway.


----------



## wommart rat (Jul 12, 2019)

I can’t wait to see how long she lasts on Keto  spoiler: it won’t be long.

Keto gets boring very quickly if you aren’t willing to research recipes and cook, and Chinny is too lazy to keep that up. Keto is pretty satiating (maybe not for this cow) but meat, cheese, eggs and salad gets old _fast. _


----------



## Who Now (Jul 12, 2019)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> I think Karate Joe is Peetz. Peetz does not work



I think he does work


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 12, 2019)

Who Now said:


> I think he does work


He does.  He works fielding calls at a call center.  It ain't glamorous work, but it is honest work.  That is rare in the milieu we inhabit here...


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jul 12, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> She did admit that if someone looks at her a few seconds more than a glance, that she thinks they want her.  She laughed as she knows it's usually not true but that's how her brain works.



I guess the truth - that she is a extra large tub of lard on fire - is too much for her brain to take.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Jul 12, 2019)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> I think Karate Joe is Peetz. Peetz does not work or go anywhere so he has the time to always be in her stream, day or night.  Also, someone asked about Greyskull castle or something and Karate Joe gave a rather detailed explanation about He-Man and She-Ra.


I think we established many pages back that KJ is an obese dude with a cat fetish. And, a fat fetish, obvs. I don't see Peetz being invested enough in her bullshit to moderate for her. He's in it for the trips to the comic book store and the occasional opportunity to SJW sperg.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 12, 2019)

She's talked about the tattoo numerous times. She got it right after she decided - yes, I'm using decided - that she was bisexual. It's supposedly meant to be two girls kissing - a truly beautiful piece of art - and supposedly the tattoo artist did a bad job. Chantal has shit taste in everything. I am sure it was ugly before the tattoo "artist" mangled it even more. I love how she embarrassed of the shitty tattoo, but not embarrassed about being 400 pounds or looking like a discount Ursula.


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 12, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> She's talked about the tattoo numerous times. She got it right after she decided - yes, I'm using decided - that she was bisexual. It's supposedly meant to be two girls kissing - a truly beautiful piece of art - and supposedly the tattoo artist did a bad job. Chantal has shit taste in everything. I am sure it was ugly before the tattoo "artist" mangled it even more. I love how she embarrassed of the shitty tattoo, but not embarrassed about being 400 pounds or looking like a discount Ursula.



LOL that doesn't sound like the behavior of a borderline, no, not at all 

But does this idiot realize how long it's going to take, how expensive it's going to be, how much it's going to hurt and that it's still probably never going to be all the way gone?


----------



## dismissfrogs (Jul 12, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> She was talking about how the man with shit-stained pants was hitting on her at the laundromat and said, "He wasn't the only one." Someone asked her if more than one man was hitting on her at the laundromat. She responded with, "No not more than one ... Well, actually, there were a few stares. So maybe."
> 
> No one is staring at you because they think you are attractive, Chantal. The delusions are unreal.



so she thinks every man who looks at her w/o a repulsed face wants to fuck her? yikes.

also, she can't have story times anymore because even her probably half truth at best stories are all already told.

Youtubers who live YT usually end up so fucking stagnant, especially in cases like Chantal where they already barely exist.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 12, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> But does this idiot realize how long it's going to take, how expensive it's going to be, how much it's going to hurt and that it's still probably never going to be all the way gone?



The same can be said for her gut.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 12, 2019)

Heheh... Even a worm will turn.  Seems that the dingbat claque is creeped the fuck out by karatejoe, and are demanding he be fired.  The dingbats are worse than good for nothing most of the time, but once in a while their sensitivity comes out in directions other than at the heroes, I mean, haters.  

Chantal takes them for granted, but she needs to be careful.  They are a buncha lemmings, but the thing about lemmings is that if they get pissed off at you, it is all at once...  So far, their ire is trained on pantysniffing joe.  But if ole Fatso herself manages to offend them, she may be surprised at how fast sweet old fatties turn into the worst haters of all.


----------



## GremlinKween (Jul 12, 2019)

New vid lol


----------



## Viridian (Jul 12, 2019)

Link to the video so people don't lose their spaghetti again:






Bless anyone who can still stand to watch her videos to summarize them for us. I couldn't make it past the blurry closeup of her gut from her weigh-in. Current claimed weight: 368.2. Looks like she's still using the broken scale, not the new one she allegedly purchased, but I could be wrong.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jul 12, 2019)

GremlinKween said:


> New vid lol View attachment 838678


RIP swingset


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 12, 2019)

Good grief... The utter BS about her weight.

She claims not to remember what she claimed at her last weigh-in.  She says she knows her highest was 378 (that was last year, stupid, before the fasts and grape diet and all the BS).  She claimed her fast got her down to 352.  She has been claiming 360-364 the last few times.

She says she thinks her last weigh in was 372, meaning she lost 4 pounds!!!  Except, her last weigh in _really_ was 364, so she _gained_ four pounds....

And if this isn't proof that her weigh ins are absolute shams, I don't know what is...  She can't even keep her bogus weights straight, and is too fucking lazy to even click on her own damn video to check.






Above is the weigh-in.  Where is the scale, you might ask?  Somewhere behind that planet, Captain...

More delusion:


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jul 12, 2019)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> I think Karate Joe is Peetz. Peetz does not work or go anywhere so he has the time to always be in her stream, day or night.  Also, someone asked about Greyskull castle or something and Karate Joe gave a rather detailed explanation about He-Man and She-Ra.


I originally thought so too, but another Kiwi saw videos he had posted and then removed. I did not and I have no idea who or what KarateJoe is (nor do I really want to know). I'm sure it's another beta male like James. My comment about him being a Paki or Indian was really just sardonic as he seemingly cannot read or write very well in English. And I'm also sure that English is his native tongue which makes him even more pathetic.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 12, 2019)

GremlinKween said:


> New vid lol
> View attachment 838678



She just checked in her waist measurement which is 61.5" to start and now 58.5. That's basically 5'. I used to work with a guy in construction who would randomly sing "There's Miss 5x5... she's as tall...as she is wide...she's Miss 5 by 5...." While that's a 3" loss and commendable, I didn't think she literally has a 5' waist.

Breakfast is 3 eggs with processed food cheese product. For someone who is all into being against preservatives and processed food, she openly acknowledges she uses processed food cheese products not just in her eggs, but in that fucking two beef patty monstrosity last week. Use cheddar...FFS.

She again eats Take out food for lunch in the form of a salad, and with restaurant ranch which usually has carbs, making it every day since last Saturday she's had take out food. Last night she said she doesn't crave or like desserts or sweets, but hey, even though I just ate my lunch, I decided ot eat more because mom made some keto fudge but after the salad 'had a craving for something sweet" and seems her french nail manicure has been destroyed.

She's not going to track macros to start. Bitch.. it's a 30 day trial.. you should be tracking everything.... but again, Chantal is going full blown 'half ass' and her addiction keeps talking her out of every step of progress her doctors have given the tools to provide.  She claims not to get discouraged or overwhelmed but yet if new to keto it's important to know what works for you, what doesn't, what the ingredients are which she's too lazy to know and says "It's probably on Pinterest".   She says a few seconds later the link to the recipe will be in the description.  It's not.

Now she's in the car with Mom and Buster the dog in the passenger seat. Buster still looks at her with a 'fuck you" look and mostly ignores her. CHantal doesn't even try to pet the dog which probably would cower from anyway.





Area they drive by is pretty, I must admit. Mom knows some nice areas. And that's where Chantal decides at a park Mom decided to stop at to try the swings and she's uncertain the weight limit... "feels pretty sturdy.... is it going to break?"

Mom has a blood sugar tester and her reading is 7.3 and she blames it on eggs. And a beefstick. Um, the whole point of keto is to keep blood sugar stabilized as the carbs are low. She also doesn't know what that information means. She hopes to lower her blood sugar. Again, she's not doing this with doctor approval, more like doctor reluctance to give in because she is going to do her own thing.

She bought more keto things, so she's in one week defied the no restrictive eating, no take out, no eating in car, and now back to buying food on compulsive purchases. She got pork rinds, ground up almonds which is considered almond flour. (No, it's not). She's going to use monk fruit cheese cakes because she craves sweets, and keto snacks and keto desserts. Mind you again, she said she doesn't like sweets so again Chantal lies. ANd things may change from day to day, again defying the professional advice of eating routinely.

She found Konjac spaghetti... already subsituting carb food with replacements which is always a bad idea. When doing keto not smart unless you've done it a while. This is Chantal repeating her tofu or plant based fake pretend meats in her repeated pattern of failure. Also, if these are shiratake noodles they taste like shit - and require a lot of preparation and Chantal doesn't like to cook and too lazy to do any prep work for meals. SHe loves food...as in eating it; everything else is guiuuuuuussse that's too hard, ya know what I mean? No Chantal. We do not. She also can't do basic math. 12 minus 7 is not 4.

Her dinner of a meat patty, aioli, pickles, and raw crudites seems okay and it seems her Mom is on keto and understands the eating style far better than she does. But mom isn't going to be making her meals for the next 3 to 4 weeks...


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jul 12, 2019)

Viridian said:


> Link to the video so people don't lose their spaghetti again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chantal has been claiming to be around 368 pounds for 2 years now, all while we've seen her visibly get fatter & fatter. That scale has been broken for ages.
The new scale she was supposed to review never made it on camera. It probably had a limit of 400 pounds & when she stepped on it, her weight couldn't register. This is why she loves her old scale.

For someone not interested in sweets, this is all she talks about & of course has to buy overpriced garbage to make cheesecakes. But skimped on the vanilla. No one who expects a dessert to taste good uses imitation vanilla.
Although she said yesterday she was going to limit cheese, it hasn't happened yet. And now her appetite is coming back because the medicine is normalizing & we all know where this will lead.
Her norm was to stop for fast food on her way back from her hometown, so I wonder how that worked out.
If I were her, I would be very worried over  7.3 blood sugar level.

In the end, even her broken scale won't matter. The camera will tell us everything. We'll see a weight loss, or we won't.
I will never believe anything she says because...c'mon...say it with me...
Chantal lies.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 12, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Chantal has been claiming to be around 368 pounds for 2 years now, all while we've seen her visibly get fatter & fatter. That scale has been broken for ages.
> The new scale she was supposed to review never made it on camera. It probably had a limit of 400 pounds & when she stepped on it, her weight couldn't register. This is why she loves her old scale.
> 
> For someone not interested in sweets, this is all she talks about & of course has to buy overpriced garbage to make cheesecakes. But skimped on the vanilla. No one who expects a dessert to taste good uses imitation vanilla.
> ...


I love the fact that YouTube now provides transcripts.  This is verbatim from her live chat last night, with time stamps.  She also has no fucking idea what the fuck she's doing and I'm pretty sure her doctor if she spewed the same bullshit would approve of her going off the recommended plan. 



Spoiler: Live Stream Transcript "I don't crave sweets"



41:31
I follow her on Instagram Jo she's doing
41:35
really well actually
41:37
on her she's on a vegan journey so
41:45
ah yes Megan generally I'm still
41:51
learning it's only day two right so
41:58
sorry Sue Ann I gave I tied slap Joe on
42:01
the wrist Rachel no deleting hi Chrissy
42:09
be sweet things on keto goodnight Jail
42:15
in it
42:16
I don't know I'm not really at like that
42:19
kinda you know um yeah yeah don't delete
42:27
the questions people are allowed to ask
42:29
questions so I can less you know you
42:35
know what the difference between like
42:37
really but that's the hope Shareen you
42:45
have sweet things on keto maybe you guys
42:48
have more suggestions I don't really I'm
42:51
not there like I'm not really into
42:52
finding sweet I don't crave sweets
42:55
willing to be honest like very rarely
42:59
like not as often you know it's like fat
43:03
I crave so that's why I think hero would
43:05
be easy because
43:08
uh I think it's different for everybody
43:13
there's not like okay after 12 hours
43:15
everyone's gonna go into ketosis it
43:17
really depends on the person but I don't
43:20
know like exactly how many hours but
43:27
but I have to get them soon because it
43:28
apparently doesn't take very long like
43:30
if your while your intermittent fasting
43:32
I think it's 12 hours your body goes
43:39
into keto to ketosis while you're
43:41
fasting I know that but
43:51
I'm sure I'm sure I'll crave like
43:53
chocolate or something once in a while
43:55
candied bacon I just don't like I hate
43:59
stevia and fake sugar


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jul 12, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Mom has a blood sugar tester and her reading is 7.3 and she blames it on eggs.


I'm exceptional tonight, but you mean mom has a blood glucose reading of 7.3, not Chantal. Unless she ate fairly recently (within a couple of hours), 7.3 is kinda high.

ETA- I just don't hate myself enough tonight to watch her video. The thumbnail was enough.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 12, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> I'm exceptional tonight, but you mean mom has a blood glucose reading of 7.3, not Chantal. Unless she ate fairly recently (within a couple of hours), 7.3 is kinda high.



Chantal's mom had a blood tester on hand and made the house made meals, which implies her mom is on keto.  The blood reading was Chantal's glucose results.  It seems Mom asked Chantal to do a blood sugar test at the park.  If I understand the time line, Chantal ate her processed food cheese product breakfast, her mother is about 45 minutes away, and then had the lunch, and then took another drive, it's fair to say the glucose reading from Chantal was about an hour since her last meal of the salad with ranch and chicken.  While her mom doesn't really want to be on camera, it seems her Mom is trying to take a proactive role. If anything spiked her blood sugar, it was most likely the ranch dressing but it's hard to know the exact time line of last meal to the test.

SOOOOOO to the transcript it is!  Warning, you know, it's like you know... know.. that I know, you know?



Spoiler: Blood Sugar Transcript



07:07
so I'm just I didn't swing much on it I
07:10
don't want to break this swings just in
07:11
case but I'm just sitting here talking
07:16
to you guys for a minute yeah so I'm I'm
07:20
um has a blood blood sugar reader meter
07:24
for like you know diabetics and she took
07:27
my blood she pricked my finger took my
07:30
blood and it was 7.3 I don't know if
07:34
that's that is kind of high it's like
07:36
borderline I guess but I had breakfast
07:40
you saw what I had for breakfast so I
07:42
had breakfast and Oh after my eggs I did
07:46
have one of those beef sticks as well I
07:48
what when I was showing you guys the
07:50
eggs I didn't think I was gonna have
07:51
anything else but I was still hungry so
07:53
I had to beef stick so I had a beef
07:57
stick and then so I had that by the time
07:59
I was finished I think it was like 10
08:03
maybe 10 something I don't remember
08:06
yeah just after 10 a.m. and I took my
08:09
blood at 12:30 so that was like two
08:16
hours and a half later so I don't know
08:18
if that's like because I ate but I see
08:21
like my impression is that I was eating
08:23
things that shouldn't raise your blood
08:25
sugar but I know that I am pre anyways
08:27
so but anyway I don't know if that's
08:29
like really high or what but yeah so it
08:33
was 7.3 anyway so just a bit concerned
08:37
about that I'm hoping I know I've only
08:39
been eating kind of low carb for like
08:41
three days now not even a full three
08:43
days so I'm hoping that one of the
08:45
benefits will be that I'll be able to
08:46
lower my blood sugar so I guess I'll see
08:48
you know I know it takes like you know
08:51
but it takes longer than a month to do
08:52
that so but I want to get through the
08:55
first 30 days and then I'll go from
08:57
there who I I do plan on extending it I
08:59
just want to see how it's gonna be
09:01
you know how I'm gonna feel and
09:02
everything so
09:04
but anyway so I guess that's it I'll
09:06
show you guys what I have for dinner


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 12, 2019)

She knows it will take her at least about a week for her body to kinda sorta maybe enter ketosis, right? 

Keto is not like other diets where your diet starts on day 1. It takes quite a bit of time for your body to adapt. There’s no point in weighing yourself now. If there’s any loss, it’s entirely water weight. Carbs hold onto a lot of water. Once you stop eating as much carbs, all that water weight disappears. 

Once her water weight starts dropping, she’s gonna become insufferably smug. Brace yourselves for manic Chantal singing praises to keto and announcing she has found the magic cure. Then comes depression a week or two later as her weight loss slows down drastically due to the water weight being gone and her body actually burning small amounts of fat. 

Keto can actually cause really fast weight loss in people who are extremely active. Since Chantal sit still on her ass all day, the weight loss, if there’s any, will be slow and she’ll give up as is tradition.


----------



## Mr Foster (Jul 12, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> She knows it will take her at least about a week for her body to kinda sorta maybe enter ketosis, right?
> 
> Keto is not like other diets where your diet starts on day 1. It takes quite a bit of time for your body to adapt. There’s no point in weighing yourself now. If there’s any loss, it’s entirely water weight. Carbs hold onto a lot of water. Once you stop eating as much carbs, all that water weight disappears.
> 
> ...



There is a higher chance of her winning miss Canada then going into ketosis for a week.


----------



## CH 815 (Jul 13, 2019)

RIP Keto attempt. Hardly knew ya, but you did last longer than the ghost fruit diet.

Also there is something about death fats that is so insane. Like it’s relatable to crave carbs and McDonald’s. But to eat two meals after scarfing an entire container of “Keto fudge”? That’s where the death fats and their “struggles” lose me every time. You couldn’t have just gotten one meal at McDonald’s. HAD to be two. And she complains about the drinks being “too sweet.” Why did you get a sugar drink to start with? Why not get Diet Coke or unsweetened tea with your “binge”? Those liquid calories really do add up and matter.


----------



## chesticle_udders (Jul 13, 2019)

Headache was probably from restricting carbs/sugar, but you'd think she would have known that if she did half as much research as she claimed.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 13, 2019)

Gastric Ghoul said:


> RIP Keto attempt. Hardly knew ya, but you did last longer than the ghost fruit diet.
> 
> Also there is something about death fats that is so insane. Like it’s relatable to crave carbs and McDonald’s. But to eat two meals after scarfing an entire container of “Keto fudge”? That’s where the death fats and their “struggles” lose me every time. You couldn’t have just gotten one meal at McDonald’s. HAD to be two. And she complains about the drinks being “too sweet.” Why did you get a sugar drink to start with? Why not get Diet Coke or unsweetened tea with your “binge”? Those liquid calories really do add up and matter.



Followup here:





Gosh, what a surprise.  I guess she can go back to pizza again now...


----------



## blazinbeefbigolbuns (Jul 13, 2019)

RIP Keto diet. We never knew you in the first place.


----------



## AllAboardChewChew (Jul 13, 2019)

Imagine taking your 35 year old daughter to the park to go on the swings :')

Buster made that video watchable


----------



## PatTraverse (Jul 13, 2019)

I can at least give Chantal some credit for the fact that she came out clean quickly instead of pretending for a few more days. Still, it is always so convenient how she always goes dark during weekends. Some people go to town to party during the weekend, she goes to binge alone in parking lots.

Also, she says she really does not know what to do... How about stopping the lies? The lame charade with her scale actually hurts her more than anything but she is too dumb to realize it. Let us say that Chantal is 450lbs and she loses 10lbs to 440, the scale would not show the real number. Instead of witnessing progress, it would still show a fake weight. Anyone would be discouraged if they had to lose at least 50lbs to conform to the weight limit and start seeing results.


----------



## smoohead (Jul 13, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> I'm exceptional tonight, but you mean mom has a blood glucose reading of 7.3, not Chantal. Unless she ate fairly recently (within a couple of hours), 7.3 is kinda high.
> 
> ETA- I just don't hate myself enough tonight to watch her video. The thumbnail was enough.



I am confused. 7.3 is not a glucose reading. It is an a1c reading, which is a 3 month average. If her 3 month average is over 7, she is probably already diabetic (not pre-diabetic), but would need a repeat test to confirm.



blazinbeefbigolbuns said:


> View attachment 838994
> 
> RIP Keto diet. We never knew you in the first place.




This is her setting the stage to quit before the 30 days are up.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jul 13, 2019)

Viridian said:


> Link to the video so people don't lose their spaghetti again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Archive of her last video, wonder if these videos will survive the next chimpout




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 13, 2019)

You know, the more I think about it, ya gotta love Chantal's mom...

Imagine...your daughter is a 400 pound monster. She was a 250 pound monster teenager back you were still her guardian. You know she has this spazzy YouTube habit that makes her fucking crazy. She talks of blood clots and suicidal thoughts and being unable to breathe and mental illness and binging at morbid levels. So what do you do? You hand her a whole bowl of fudge... Smart move.

I mean, what do you think Chantal is gonna do with a whole bowl of fudge? She'll gobble it down like a glutton, and have two McDonald's meals as a chaser. Like, hello, mom?

Sometimes I wonder if Chantal's bodybuilder sister watches her videos in secret with her boyfriend and laughs at them...


----------



## CH 815 (Jul 13, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Followup here:
> 
> View attachment 838995
> 
> Gosh, what a surprise.  I guess she can go back to pizza again now...



It’s all outta her control guys!!! It’s her few hours on a keto diet that made her binge. The Keto Diet and Binge Eating Disorder possessed Chantal’s body, drove to the drive through, ordered and paid for that food , then shoved it down her throat.Poor 36-year-old Chantal has no control over anything that happens to her. She doesn’t know WHY!!!!

But seriously she doesn’t have a job to get to in the morning, she doesn’t have kids who need her. THIS is her job. She  could withstand the physical discomforts that come with Keto or any diet if she really wanted it to work. She just chooses not to stand any sort of discomfort and that’s led to her body becoming grotesque and unhealthy and her life ending early.


----------



## Blue Roses (Jul 13, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> She just checked in her waist measurement which is 61.5" to start and now 58.5. That's basically 5'. I used to work with a guy in construction who would randomly sing "There's Miss 5x5... she's as tall...as she is wide...she's Miss 5 by 5...."




Chantal is quite literally a *sphere:*

1.  a round solid figure, or its surface, with every point on its surface equidistant from its center.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 13, 2019)

smoohead said:


> I am confused. 7.3 is not a glucose reading. It is an a1c reading, which is a 3 month average. If her 3 month average is over 7, she is probably already diabetic (not pre-diabetic), but would need a repeat test to confirm.


What? It's her blood sugar level taken with her mother's blood glucose meter. She said her mother pricked her finger for her (because of course she did).

Google says: A fasting blood sugar level less than 100 mg/dL (5.6 mmol/L) is normal. A fasting blood sugar level from 100 to 125 mg/dL (5.6 to 6.9 mmol/L) is considered prediabetes. If it's 126 mg/dL (7 mmol/L) or higher on two separate tests, you have diabetes.


----------



## Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop (Jul 13, 2019)

368 who? where? when? 368 clearly has left a long time ago.




She isnt even confident the thing will hold her. Im also surprised no ones pointed out her massive camel lips shoved into those pitiful things she calls pants.


----------



## Aldora (Jul 13, 2019)

Fellow lolcow and fattie Shaquana Jefferson had a broken scale that kept telling her she was 198lbs, when she finally bought a new one she got a big shock and found out she was 235lbs and had put on 37lbs in three months.

Chantal has a broken scale that keeps telling her she is 368lbs, and boy is she in for a shock when she gets a proper weigh in done.


----------



## Not me (Jul 13, 2019)

Weight on a scale doesn't mean anything. The way she looks like and her health issues should be indicator enough to loose weight.


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Jul 13, 2019)

Got some of the comments in case she deletes the posts. (Didn't get them all, it's basically more of the same). 



Spoiler: Comments from Community posts











One from Jen...


----------



## Aldora (Jul 13, 2019)

More lies from Jen, none of her cravings have gone away.

But I do like how she says she has been listening to her body and only eating when she feels hungry, she is always hungry, thats how she gained over 70lbs in 6 months.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 13, 2019)

She came out clean immediately because she knew she couldn’t keep up the charade for long. She started getting the keto flu, which would’ve disappeared in a week or two, and gave up. Gorl doesn’t do discomfort.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jul 13, 2019)

My face when I read Chantal gave up keto on Day 1 by binging on two McD’s meals while sitting in her car :




_Buster is a mood._


----------



## fatfuck (Jul 13, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> She came out clean immediately because she knew she couldn’t keep up the charade for long. She started getting the keto flu, which would’ve disappeared in a week or two, and gave up. Gorl doesn’t do discomfort.



there is no way you can get in ketosis after just 2 days, especially for someone who never did keto before.

she's already tired of having to write down and calculate every single meal. keto is too much work and too restrictive for someone like chantal. like i said before, there is no doctor, no diet, and there will be no keto.

chantal is a big fat liar much like jen.


----------



## AllAboardChewChew (Jul 13, 2019)

Even if Chantal did keto for months she wouldn't lose any weight because she doesn't understand that you still need to watch your calories. When I saw a huge stick of cheese next to celery and some kind of mayo dipping sauce I knew it was over.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 13, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> there is no way you can get in ketosis after just 2 days, especially for someone who never did keto before.
> 
> she's already tired of having to write down and calculate every single meal. keto is too much work and too restrictive for someone like chantal. like i said before, there is no doctor, no diet, and there will be no keto.
> 
> chantal is a big fat liar much like jen.



It’s actually possible to enter ketosis in only a couple of days by burning your glycogen stores through extreme exercise, like rowing a half marathon multiple times on consecutive days. Of course this has nothing to do with Chantal, since she’s a lazy bitch who thinks walking 200 yards is heavy exercise.


----------



## PatTraverse (Jul 13, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> You know, the more I think about it, ya gotta love Chantal's mom...
> 
> Imagine...your daughter is a 400 pound monster. She was a 250 pound monster teenager back you were still her guardian. You know she has this spazzy YouTube habit that makes her fucking crazy. She talks of blood clots and suicidal thoughts and being unable to breathe and mental illness and binging at morbid levels. So what do you do? You hand her a whole bowl of fudge... Smart move.
> 
> ...


When Chantal croaks, i can imagine mom and grandma trying to collect money to pay for all her debts. That is what Chance Carmichael's mom and sister did to pay the outstanding medical bills the bastard left them. Of course, people will see that not only did she die from her own extreme gluttony, she was a raging cunt. I do not think people will very sympathetic to the cause.

Being stuck with crippling debts is exactly what enablers deserve.


----------



## Strine (Jul 13, 2019)

She knows how much she weighs. We've had medical drama after medical drama this year, and they would have weighed her, because her medical problems are all indirectly caused by her massive obesity. Her home scale is broken, and she knows it; that's why she's never going to replace it. But she knows her real weight, and it's in the vicinity of 450 judging by the fact that the distance from her ass to her fupa is now the same length as one of her legs(!).


----------



## RemoveKebab (Jul 13, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> Archive:
> View attachment 837027


1:08 - is amazing. She is now eating beef sticks. We all remember what set Chantal off and took her down the vegan saga right? The dreaded Doctor recommended *Turkey Pepperette*.

Now several months later after all the whiplash, this bitch has the nerve to gloat about a beef stick?


----------



## PatTraverse (Jul 13, 2019)

Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop said:


> 368 who? where? when? 368 clearly has left a long time ago.
> View attachment 839160
> She isnt even confident the thing will hold her. Im also surprised no ones pointed out her massive camel lips shoved into those pitiful things she calls pants.
> View attachment 839162


She looked tiny last year compared to now and that is very disturbing. I will let the evidence speak for itself...
















Post with the gym video. 
	

			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/chantal-sarault-foodie-beauty.36883/post-3367361
		


People were speculating that she was already at 400lbs last year and look how much bigger she has gotten since... Keep lying about your real weight Chantal, the farms remember.


----------



## ZH 792 (Jul 13, 2019)

smoohead said:


> I am confused. 7.3 is not a glucose reading. It is an a1c reading, which is a 3 month average. If her 3 month average is over 7, she is probably already diabetic (not pre-diabetic), but would need a repeat test to confirm.


Slight PL here. Glucose meters in Canada have different measurements than the US. Why? I don't know. The 7.3 reading is a valid reading on a hand held meter. With that being said, their are variables to that reading. (When did she last eat? What did she last eat? Is the meter calibrated? What is her "normal" blood sugar?)

With that being said, why does mom have a glucose meter in the first place? If diabetes runs in the family, Chantal needs be careful. Diabetes is a disease that affects multiple body systems. And it is a disease that people should avoid like the goddamn plague as type 2 is preventable for the most part.

Not surprised that she is backing off Keto. As many farmers have said: eat less; move more. It always amazes me that she continuously sets herself up for failure.


----------



## Kukkamaaria (Jul 13, 2019)

Maybe she's now 368kg and not 368lb. Even that's more believable.


----------



## Testostrogen (Jul 13, 2019)

Guys, she really is the same weight. Everyone knows muscle weighs more than fat, she was just an extreme bodybuilder under that layer of blubber and now it has converted to fat so she weighs the same, obviously. (lol)


----------



## RemoveKebab (Jul 13, 2019)

Testostrogen said:


> View attachment 839400



She looks like a melting ice cream cone.


----------



## minamu (Jul 13, 2019)

She has to be well over 400lb, I know guessing at this shit is haphazard but holy shit -
A 5 ft 5 woman at 400 carrying weight in the same way as Chantal looks like this


 



side by side with our dainty gorl, well, safe to say that 368 is long fuckin gone.

Her gunt even has its own lil gunt


----------



## PatTraverse (Jul 13, 2019)

Testostrogen said:


> View attachment 839397View attachment 839398View attachment 839399View attachment 839400
> 
> Guys, she really is the same weight. Everyone knows muscle weighs more than fat, she was just an extreme bodybuilder under that layer of blubber and now it has converted to fat so she weighs the same, obviously. (lol)


When you look like 10 pounds of shit in a 5 pound bag and you honestly think that men staring at you in public want you sexually.  

They are probably appreciating their chubby girlfriend more after witnessing something like this. Thinking that she might not be the biggest catch, but she is fuckable and looks human.


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (Jul 13, 2019)

minamu said:


> She has to be well over 400lb, I know guessing at this shit is haphazard but holy shit -
> A 5 ft 5 woman at 400 carrying weight in the same way as Chantal looks like this
> View attachment 839404 View attachment 839405
> 
> ...


Looks like 460-480


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jul 13, 2019)

Testostrogen said:


> View attachment 839397View attachment 839398View attachment 839399View attachment 839400
> 
> Guys, she really is the same weight. Everyone knows muscle weighs more than fat, she was just an extreme bodybuilder under that layer of blubber and now it has converted to fat so she weighs the same, obviously. (lol)


That is so horrifying this  rating is not enough.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 13, 2019)

Holy fuck! She has definitely gained weight, and a lot of it. There’s no way she’s in the 300’s. That’s not the body of someone who weighs less than 400 lbs. 

Amber in the mid 300’s vs Chantal at supposedly 360-370. Gorl...


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jul 13, 2019)

Hamber looks downright dainty next to Chintal


----------



## Kentaro (Jul 13, 2019)

God Chantal looks so comical in her latest video. She looks like she swallowed a whole fucking mini fridge and its lodged in her stomach and chest now. 
Also looks like she lost her neck comepletly when standing up. I cant ....


----------



## irishAzoth (Jul 13, 2019)

Gastric Ghoul said:


> Why not get Diet Coke or unsweetened tea with your “binge”?


its funny too because Diet Coke is considered Keto because of the aspartame she could at least have had some strength and ordered that instead of a sugary drink smh Chantal 
Keto era was good while it lasted

What I don't get with the broken scale situation is that Chantal went to the doctor a couple weeks ago
wouldn't they do a weigh in there?


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jul 13, 2019)

Let’s take a moment to reflect on how we were all horrified last year when we saw her pinto bean shape in its full glory... and now we can’t help but think how “slim” she looks in the same picture when compared to yesterday’s footage at the park.  

368lbs in both pictures... Sure, Jan.


----------



## dreamworks face (Jul 13, 2019)

Francis Dollarhyde said:


> Looks like 460-480



I tried to do advanced computer modeling and visualization (read: clicking on buttons in a web form) to predict what the body would like like at various proposed weights.  Most of the visualization programs tried to an hero electronically, but I did find one poor mess of javascript that was willing to cooperate..

For comparison


This is my prediction for a 5' 5'' 400 lb female.  I tried to capture parameters from the picture such as bust size, etc, but ultimately, I couldn't make a 5' 5'' 400lb female look exactly like her.



At 450 lbs, it looks a little closer, but not quite right.



500 lbs seems closer, but to be honest, she seems a little chunkier in the picture above to me.


I think we've reached the limit of computer graphics in trying to determine what Chantal's appropriate body weight ought to be.


----------



## irishAzoth (Jul 13, 2019)

She looks like a fatter versions of those aliens from Men in Black


----------



## Aldora (Jul 13, 2019)

dreamworks face said:


> This is my prediction for a 5' 5'' 400 lb female. I tried to capture parameters from the picture such as bust size, etc, but ultimately, I couldn't make a 5' 5'' 400lb female look exactly like her.


Isn't Chantal shorter than Amber? So shorter than 5'3"?


----------



## RussianBlonde (Jul 13, 2019)

Aldora said:


> Isn't Chantal shorter than Amber? So shorter than 5'3"?



I think she's 5'2 or 5'1


----------



## Aldora (Jul 13, 2019)

RussianBlonde said:


> I think she's 5'2 or 5'1


I thought she was 5'0". Maybe one of the Chantal chroniclers can educate us.


----------



## 600lbsAnorexic (Jul 13, 2019)

Sorry to interrupt those breaking news that Chintal is massively fat and Keto is over before it started....

I had a brief flashback to some things Chantal has said in the past and would like to know The Truth™...

So she once said that people think Bibi is a green card monkey but that's not true because actually he is way more educated than her and is working as... A detective, maybe? Something in the crime/justice field for sure. While studying... Forensic psychology, maybe? Again, something of that nature.
Now, at the time I was like - , what a coincidence, crime obsessed Chimptal hooking up with someone working and studying those things, surely it must be true. And waited for her to say more but I don't think she ever did?
Now anyone who's heard him speak would know there's no chance he's working something like that....Even in progressive Canada, I would hope. And I have vague memories he worked at a construction site with other Africans? Not sure about that though.
I'll try to find said video if it still exists but does anyone know what he does for a living/studies?

Other thing is about her sister and I'm totally late on it... She always said her sister is disabled and retarded but you guys have found out she's a fit body builder with a boyfriend? Are there pics of her? Has Chantal ever commented on this?


----------



## Chandra (Jul 13, 2019)

Went to Target earlier and found our gorl’s favorite accessory.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 13, 2019)

600lbsAnorexic said:


> Sorry to interrupt those breaking news that Chintal is massively fat and Keto is over before it started....
> 
> I had a brief flashback to some things Chantal has said in the past and would like to know The Truth™...
> 
> ...



In one of her 2017 Q&A videos she admits Bibi is a security guard at a local government building hence the grave yard shifts. As to the sister, there was a recent video of them going out to lunch for the sisters birthday and was in some other videos like this one.  This is a recent posted photo of her sister.  Chantal posted this pic of them as kids, mind you there is like a 13 year age difference.


----------



## hungryhippo (Jul 13, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> Holy fuck! She has definitely gained weight, and a lot of it. There’s no way she’s in the 300’s. That’s not the body of someone who weighs less than 400 lbs.
> 
> Amber in the mid 300’s vs Chantal at supposedly 360-370. Gorl...
> View attachment 839442



AL definitely stores a lot more fat in her legs though, hence her hoof folds, so it might not be so much of a stretch that they are the same weight considering AL's loose pants in that pic. AL's also got 2" on jabba. Not to white knight a near 400-lb beast, but I can believe her weight based on neverending flow of diarrhea and her apple shape and the fact that she is a 5'1" midget.


----------



## minamu (Jul 13, 2019)

she must b even dumpier than what i relayed earlier, honestly i am horrified, shell b gone by 2020 mark my words.


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Jul 13, 2019)

RussianBlonde said:


> I think she's 5'2 or 5'1





Aldora said:


> I thought she was 5'0". Maybe one of the Chantal chroniclers can educate us.



"I'm 5''2, I think. For like years I thought I was 5'1, but apparently I'm 5'2."

I think this is in reference to a recent Dr's appointment (where they'd weigh her too, if they checked her height). Will have a look for that, I'm sure she's mentioned it somewhere else recently.

Edit: Got it.

"I'm 5 foot 2, apparently. I thought I was 5 foot 1 but then I got measured again recently and I'm 5 foot 2."



Spoiler: Timestamped videos
















I'm slightly depressed that I remembered this at all.


----------



## 600lbsAnorexic (Jul 13, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> In one of her 2017 Q&A videos she admits Bibi is a security guard at a local government building hence the grave yard shifts. As to the sister, there was a recent video of them going out to lunch for the sisters birthday and was in some other videos like this one.  This is a recent posted photo of her sister.  Chantal posted this pic of them as kids, mind you there is like a 13 year age difference.



Oh, the video I'm talking about is from like 2016 - I saw it a couple of months ago. So it totally makes sense she would backpedal on that in 2017!
I'm trying to find it but it was a Pig-bang and she has at least 300 of those. 
And they all look the same...

That shit with her sister makes me legit mad on the internet... Jealous fatty, go drown in gravy and leave those poor people alone. Shhh! I said, Shhh! Fucking retard.


----------



## NP 901 (Jul 13, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> That is so horrifying this  rating is not enough.



I used to think it was a bone too but actually it represents the barbell that Chris Chan used to pierce his taint. Twice.


----------



## Chantfatty (Jul 13, 2019)

She would look massive in reality...remember kids...these are only photos.


Testostrogen said:


> View attachment 839397View attachment 839398View attachment 839399View attachment 839400
> 
> Guys, she really is the same weight. Everyone knows muscle weighs more than fat, she was just an extreme bodybuilder under that layer of blubber and now it has converted to fat so she weighs the same, obviously. (lol)




She would look so massive in reality...remember kids, these are only photos of our Keto Queen!


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 13, 2019)

She's live.... again.  In the pink washed out shirt she wears when she's depressed.  She's planning on cooking today.


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Jul 13, 2019)

Edit; ninja'd!

She's already talking about how good the keto fudge is... despite admitting that she ate it all!?


----------



## Niggers are gay (Jul 13, 2019)

Honestly I don't know how she manages to leave me flabbergasted every time a full body image of her leaks out. I thought this latest one was photoshopped, she's so much bigger and so much more misshapen than ever.


----------



## Guardsman42 (Jul 13, 2019)

Time to do some sperging on Diabetes, since I suspect alot of people don't understand what all the terms are for etc.

A1C is a long term measurement of your blood sugars, 3 months as said before. A 7.1 for your A1C indicates you are running above the norm and are very much so, diabetic. 

In the short term test, it indicates you are running a high blood sugar, which if you were diabetic, some times is used with a chart to determine your daily insulin doses. The funny thing is of course, the chart is entirely useless for people with actual insulin resistance. If you need insulin because with out it you risk neuropathy and losing toes. The charts the medical community have around cease helping you. But that's another can of worms <Maybe Canada's medical communities also have useful charts for this.>

Alot of people will monitor their blood sugar levels because they're weird or they have prediabetes, and thus want to keep a close eye on it. I'm sure there is other medical reasons as well. <You can actually feel fucking awful when your sugar spikes to much and puke. Alot.>

Now if Diabetes runs in Chantal's family, she absolutely should be checked by a doctor every month. But there is a misconception about the use of glucose monitors and how diabetics need them etc. They don't. You only care about the A1C; the glucose monitors can be ignored for life as long as a doctor monitors your A1C and you follow the medication plan they give you. Generally speaking, once you end up on insulin for diabetes, you'll always be on it, and you will just end up needing more and more as time goes on, Chantal, if she had two brain cells to rub together would actually be going to a Doctor for this and getting pity points.

**Every thing I've written here is based on type 2 Diabetes. Type 1 is another kind of beast entirely and I do not have knowledge on it **

Why pity points? If she was type 2, it's an endemic, and the medication aka Insulin, causes weight gain. She could just blame insulin for her problems. But she'd chimp out for sure, alot of Diabetes Specialists <Which in America insurance DOES send you to see> don't take any one's shit. They'd tell her she's dying, and if she wouldn't change her life style, wouldn't see her again and just let a PCD give her insulin. <Primary Care Doctor. I don't know if Canada uses another term>.

So maybe that can be our next saga, the Insulin made me fat saga.


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 13, 2019)

I know you have experience with DM1 but no type-2 diabetic would be put on insulin if their a1c is only 7-something.

And a blood glucose monitor can't tell you your a1c, so that's not her a1c anyway. Don't know why she'd get a glucose reading of simply "7" but someone explained earlier that in Canada their blood glucose monitors are different for some re,tarded reason, like how they buy their melk in bags.

Anyhoo, we have no idea how much she has gained because she a laah, but tbh I don't think she looks all that much bigger. The only place I really see significant expansion between the two side-view photos with the skintight outfits is that she finally sprouted boobs at age 35.  

It just doesn't make sense to compare Chantal's pics to those of women that are five inches taller and/or have different fat distribution.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Jul 13, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> She's live.... again.  In the pink washed out shirt she wears when she's depressed.  She's planning on cooking today.


I can’t believe she’s calm and not chimping out. The people watching have to be kidding asking for her skin care routine and saying she has a beautiful smile. She is really on her best behavior and plans on staying on the Keto train. She also claimed that her and her sister are super close now ,and her sister is on Keto too and still weight lifting.  She wishes she had the same willpower . Maybe this is a new Chantal ?? Yeah right. LOL.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 13, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> I can’t believe she’s calm and not chimping out.


She even handled this pretty well...


----------



## Entertain me (Jul 13, 2019)

Regarding her livestream, so we just call it "Day 5 Keto", eat whatever we feel like, and say we are "trying" and "giving it my all" and after 30 days of wolfing down whatever, we have completed 30 days of Keto. Nice!


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Jul 13, 2019)

Entertain me said:


> Regarding her livestream, so we just call it "Day 5 Keto", eat whatever we feel like, and say we are "trying" and "giving it my all" and after 30 days of wolfing down whatever, we have completed 30 days of Keto. Nice!



Usually after her failure on day 1 or 2 of a new diet she'll just throw it all out the window and forget it ever happened. Which is dumb, and many people have pointed out just how dumb this is. 

But... it's keto. This is the _one _diet where you probably shouldn't "just keep trying" if you're not actually making it into ketosis at any point...


----------



## CH 815 (Jul 13, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> View attachment 839489
> View attachment 839490
> 
> Let’s take a moment to reflect on how we were all horrified last year when we saw her pinto bean shape in its full glory... and now we can’t help but think how “slim” she looks in the same picture when compared to yesterday’s footage at the park.
> ...



It’s sad how symmetrically, daintily round she used to be. Now she is sludge.

Edit: listening to the live and she just revealed that her butthole is swollen. 

Of course, Karate Joe wanted to know if she’s had any “backdoor action.”

She claims it’s not hemorrhoids bc it’s more “internal” and may be caused by her cysts.


----------



## PatTraverse (Jul 13, 2019)

Gastric Ghoul said:


> It’s sad how symmetrically, daintily round she used to be. Now she is sludge.
> 
> Edit: listening to the live and she just revealed that her butthole is swollen.


Is it that surprising? She obviously has hemorrhoids with all the straining from destroying toilets everyday. I cannot even imagine the terrible constipations of a diet full of fat and 0 fiber.


----------



## Who Now (Jul 13, 2019)

Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop said:


> 368 who? where? when? 368 clearly has left a long time ago.



Wow, that new side view really shows she has gained weight.




PatTraverse said:


> Is it that surprising? She obviously has hemorrhoids with all the straining from destroying toilets everyday. I cannot even imagine the constipation from a no fiber diet full of fat.



She said its more like she has a harder time "getting in there" to clean. It doesn't occur to her that she gained weight and some of it went to her butt, so of course it would be harder to reach in


----------



## Pudgy Bear Claws (Jul 13, 2019)

She's been eating an awful lot of ranch dressing lately. I know she said awhile ago that it gives her the shits.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 13, 2019)

600lbsAnorexic said:


> Oh, the video I'm talking about is from like 2016 - I saw it a couple of months ago. So it totally makes sense she would backpedal on that in 2017!
> I'm trying to find it but it was a Pig-bang and she has at least 300 of those.
> And they all look the same...
> 
> That shit with her sister makes me legit mad on the internet... Jealous fatty, go drown in gravy and leave those poor people alone. Shhh! I said, Shhh! Fucking exceptional individual.


I was checking her video history and hence how I saw her livestream.  Anyway, her first posted video was a make up thing was in December 2016. Her first mukbang video is February 2017.  Seeing that all the sister information I did by doing a simple Kiwi search using "Chantal Sister" I think your research skills need much improvement.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 13, 2019)

Speaking of destroying toilets, I wonder who will be the first Gorl to break one. I remember an episode of My 600 pound Life in which a land whale broke a toilet. It’s only a matter of time. AMber has the obvious weight advantage but are we even sure she still uses one? Wouldn't be surprised if she did her thing in a bucket and Thumb was tasked with the dirty work. Chantal, on the other hand, seems like the sort of gal to merrily plop on the toilet seat, like the dainty girl she is. My money is on Chantal. Can’t wait for the “I ripped a toilet off the wall” story.


----------



## GuiltyAsCharged (Jul 13, 2019)

I just arrived at a very random part of her stream and she mentioned that (now, all of a sudden) there is no therapeutic element to her “treatment.” What happened to the group therapy? This ED clinic was touted as being holistic in nature and now she says they are merely treating her weight (which, if she has a true BED diagnosis is a mere _symptom _of a larger more complex mental illness). She even said she has no idea why she binges... this would be pretty crucial for healing, no? I’m far too logical and not gullible enough to follow her constant spewing of utter bull shit. 
Either you’re just fat (focus 100% on weight loss and physical health) or you have an eating disorder (focus mostly on mental health and therapy). Pick a lane.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 13, 2019)

GuiltyAsCharged said:


> I just arrived at a very random part of her stream and she mentioned that (now, all of a sudden) there is no therapeutic element to her “treatment.” What happened to the group therapy? This ED clinic was touted as being holistic in nature and now she says they are merely treating her weight (which, if she has a true BED diagnosis is a mere _symptom _of a larger more complex mental illness). She even said she has no idea why she binges... this would be pretty crucial for healing, no? I’m far too logical and not gullible enough to follow her constant spewing of utter bull shit.
> Either you’re just fat (focus 100% on weight loss and physical health) or you have an eating disorder (focus mostly on mental health and therapy). Pick a lane.


I do not have anything to cite, though I have read that in ED therapy sometimes group therapy is not the best course as the sharing can provide others in attendance to learn more ways to progress their eating disorders more.  It's also possible that most ED therapy is focused on anorexia and binge/purge and Chantel is an overeater.  It's possible she's getting 1:1 and not getting group for this.    

Yet, in her livestream, Chantal seems dismissive at best to join OA or consider an online therapist.  It's also interesting she stated she may have binged due to childhood associations in visiting her mom who seemed keto active, perhaps a Type 2 herself, caused for her to eat two fast food meals.  Yet CHantal insists she had no childhood trauma.  It has to be one, but cannot be both.


----------



## Entertain me (Jul 13, 2019)

GuiltyAsCharged said:


> View attachment 840236
> Bibi is like the dog that is blamed for the funky smell. The silent figure that has no ability to defend themselves constantly being faulted for its overlord's misdeeds.
> For someone she claims rarely eats and hates cheese, "Bibi" sure seems to consume the same exact food Chantel likes...
> "...and Bibi ate the rest"
> ...



"There was talk about the pie. Guess what, we still have it! *smugness* *And Bibi ate most of it.*"


----------



## Viridian (Jul 13, 2019)

This gorl is a laaaaah. The last comment I screenshotted in my earlier post is already gone, I expect the others will be gone soon. If she doesn't just disable comments entirely, which is extremely likely considering this is Flobby Bobby we're talking about.





Another laaaah. I can tell just from the video thumbnail there's far more than two tablespoons of dip in that bowl.


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 13, 2019)

It's like half a cup of dip and she fucking knows it. What an absolute moron. NO one is fooled Chantal but even if we were, the only one you're cheating is yourself.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jul 13, 2019)

Gastric Ghoul said:


> Chantal: “I’m the type of person where if a guy is staring at me, I think he wants me.”View attachment 839931
> 
> Obviously, that’s why he was staring at you. He was dying to get a piece of this.


I have to ask, mainly because this picture scared me. Is this really a screenshot from the video & not photo shopped in any way? This is really Chantal, as she looks currently. Really.
Yikes.


----------



## January Cyst (Jul 13, 2019)

Obligatory


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jul 13, 2019)

I'm late, but the difference regarding the different blood glucose measurements comes down to the units used. In Canada they use mmol/L (milimoles per liter) in the US mg/dl (milligrams per deciliter) is standard. If I did the math in my head correctly, Cuntal's Canadian 7.3 translates as 132 in the States. 
Her body habitus is truly horrifying. She reminds me of one of those super expensive Japanese watermelons that are grown in a cage so as to be square shaped. Holy shit, it's the new evolution of deathfat. From amorphous and melted ice cream cone looking blob to center square for the win.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Jul 13, 2019)

Can she have a single meal or snack that doesn't involve some kind of cheese? I bet if she eliminated just cheese products from her diet she could easily lose a couple of tons.


----------



## DongMiguel (Jul 13, 2019)

I'm just amazed she's able to fucking stuff her face while talking about the shit stains of a stranger.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Jul 13, 2019)

Viridian said:


> View attachment 840246
> 
> Another laaaah. I can tell just from the video thumbnail there's far more than two tablespoons of dip in that bowl.


That's the aioli she bought on her Costco haul, it came in a two pack. She's already used half of it and the bottle is dented in from being squeezed.


----------



## Dafuk (Jul 13, 2019)

Gastric Ghoul said:


> Chantal: “I’m the type of person where if a guy is staring at me, I think he wants me.”View attachment 839931
> 
> Obviously, that’s why he was staring at you. He was dying to get a piece of this.


Some random thoughts...
Wowzas, her midsection is as wide as she is tall. 
I think I hate looking at that brown plate as much as I do chantal. 
She will never get into KETOSIS. I have never witnessed someone cycle so fast. She loves prepping for a new diet with the buying foods and planning foods but that is where it ends. She will eat everything she bought and then some carbs on top of it.


----------



## Gawdamit (Jul 14, 2019)

Did she really clean her apartment in that pink nightgown and then do a mukbang wearing that sweaty smelly thing for the camera? She's so disgusting


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 14, 2019)

She's live again.


----------



## Okami Green (Jul 14, 2019)

Viridian said:


> Some Haydur Nation representation comments that aren't long for this world:



I always wonder how many of them are Kiwis or if we're missing out on potential members.  Recruiting people here is gay tho.

Edit: Oh god it lives.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 14, 2019)

Gawdamit said:


> Did she really clean her apartment in that pink nightgown and then do a mukbang wearing that sweaty smelly thing for the camera? She's so disgusting



I doubt she cleaned the apartment.


----------



## Painted Pig (Jul 14, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> She's live again.


I just tuned in and heard her say "is Adderall cheaper than Vyvanse? because if it is maybe I'll just take that." Also she keeps exhaling loudly and fast out of her nose. So she's not only chasing the dragon she's acting like one (a fat one).


----------



## Dafuk (Jul 14, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> I just tuned in and heard her say "is Adderall cheaper than Vyvanse? because if it is maybe I'll just take that." Also she keeps exhaling loudly and fast out of her nose. So she's not only chasing the dragon she's acting like one (a fat one).



Well she may actually have Attention Deficit Disorder judging by her constant redirects  which would render the adderall useless for the off brand use she would want it for.  
She is on all these fucking pills and still eats like a garbage disposal


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 14, 2019)

Viridian said:


> View attachment 840244
> 
> This gorl is a laaaaah. The last comment I screenshotted in my earlier post is already gone, I expect the others will be gone soon. If she doesn't just disable comments entirely, which is extremely likely considering this is Flobby Bobby we're talking about.
> 
> ...



She offhandedly mentioned the other day, "maybe my mods deleted some comments." Which is total horseshit that she doesn't know whether they did or didn't. She might have given KJ the ability to delete YT comments also, so she'd be able to say stuff like, "I didn't delete anything." Nah, she's probably just lying.

I don't recall exactly what the circumstances were, but I know for sure that KJ and the others have had their mod privileges revoked in the past. There was some sort of outcry from her "supporters" about abuse of mod power years ago. There are some videos where she admits to re-modding people and says that they would behave this time around. I love that the fellow fatties are creeped out by him. I want to see a KJ expose. That would get views, Jabba.


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 14, 2019)

Remind me, do Bibi and Chantal literally sleep in separate rooms? It's a two-bedroom right? If they sleep in the same room then what is the other room used for? Is it a cheese cellar?


----------



## CH 815 (Jul 14, 2019)

GuiltyAsCharged said:


> View attachment 840236
> Bibi is like the dog that is blamed for the funky smell. The silent figure that has no ability to defend themselves constantly being faulted for its overlord's misdeeds.
> For someone she claims rarely eats and hates cheese, "Bibi" sure seems to consume the same exact food Chantel likes...
> "...and Bibi ate the rest"
> ...



Toddler level behavior.



SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Remind me, do Bibi and Chantal literally sleep in separate rooms? It's a two-bedroom right? If they sleep in the same room then what is the other room used for? Is it a cheese cellar?



There are theories out there that Chantal has her own room and Bibi and his sister have their own room.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 14, 2019)

In her latest live she's talking about some stupid show, and has absolutely no sense or self-awareness:

"Is anyone else rolling their eyes that there's a show called The Family Chantal? Like is anyone actually gonna watch that? ... I'm not watching it. It's the same thing over and over ... Then Chantal is gonna like get all mad ... I still watch it, even though it gets on my nerves."

She said she regrets selling her Barbies, but mostly regrets selling her Barbie grocery store.

She said watching Love Island makes her want to go to the gym. She says that if she went on the show she "probably wouldn't get picked."
KJ adds: "They need to make shows with real women not skin and bones."

"You know what I like watching is fart videos."


----------



## Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop (Jul 14, 2019)

letericajones said:


> I caught this earlier. This is the look on Chantal’s face after she says “Yeah, Bibi’s working the night shift. Sucks to be him.” All while she lays like a down cow on her bed, probably wriggling those disgusting toes. I hope one day she has to work all nighters at some shitty gas station.View attachment 840610


I hope some of Bibi's 'night shifts' include him seeing some decent looking women.  Because coming home to this beast, constantly either in the state of devouring something while ranting into a camera, her raving and singing like a lunitic at the cats, talking about food constantly, or destroying the one communal bathroom would drive any roomate insane, let alone a boyfriend/partner.


----------



## Dafuk (Jul 14, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> In her latest live she's talking about some stupid show, and has absolutely no sense or self-awareness:
> 
> "Is anyone else rolling their eyes that there's a show called The Family Chantal? Like is anyone actually gonna watch that? ... I'm not watching it. It's the same thing over and over ... Then Chantal is gonna like get all mad ... I still watch it, even though it gets on my nerves."
> 
> ...


 
Lol@ "probably wouldnt get picked" like she is so fucking delusional. Bitch there is a ZERO chance. A. The shows producers would have to buy 3 seats on the plane just for her to get to the location. B. pretty sure air travel is a hard NO if you have blood clots. C. Yes I am sure when she whips out that CPAP machine men start taking their pants off. 
On the other hand I would watch a show where they dropped off all these lolcows on an island with limited resources. True "hunger games"


----------



## Guardsman42 (Jul 14, 2019)

I swore it was stated that Bibi sleeps in his own bed, and the reason given was Chantal's farts made it unbearable and/or she likely shits her bed.

Also isn't Bibi's sister actually chantal trying to not admit he has a girlfriend?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 14, 2019)

She and Bibi are like an old couple that stays together for the kids, except they have no kids. There’s zero passion between them. Bibi strikes me as beta as fuck. I doubt he has had much luck with women, especially here in the west where being alpha and outgoing are very desirable traits for men to have. As long as he can play his video games in peace, he’ll never leave her. Chantal isn’t above threatening to kill herself if he leaves, so there’s also that.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jul 14, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> She said watching Love Island makes her want to go to the gym. She says that if she went on the show she "probably wouldn't get picked."
> KJ adds: "*They need to make shows with real women not skin and bones.*"



Well... there is already a show for women like Chantal. It's called _My 600lbs Life_, Joe. We just need to convince Dr. Now to relocate his clinic on an island.


----------



## Guardsman42 (Jul 14, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> She and Bibi are like an old couple that stays together for the kids, except they have no kids. There’s zero passion between them. Bibi strikes me as beta as fuck. I doubt he has had much luck with women, especially here in the west where being alpha and outgoing are very desirable traits for men to have. As long as he can play his video games in peace, he’ll never leave her. Chantal isn’t above threatening to kill herself if he leaves, so there’s also that.



There is also the fact he might, for now, need to be with her for residential reasons. I'm not entirely sure on his status, but I've spoken to Canadians who also follow Chantal and there is that possibility by living with her and apparently, pretending to be her boyfriend or what not, he can stay in Canada.

Also can any one confirm that the 'sister' is infact a sister and not just Bibi's girlfriend?


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (Jul 14, 2019)

Guardsman42 said:


> There is also the fact he might, for now, need to be with her for residential reasons. I'm not entirely sure on his status, but I've spoken to Canadians who also follow Chantal and there is that possibility by living with her and apparently, pretending to be her boyfriend or what not, he can stay in Canada.
> 
> Also can any one confirm that the 'sister' is infact a sister and not just Bibi's girlfriend?



Nothing definitive on that yet as far as I know. But she might just be a wife he imported from Ghana or wherever and Chantal being too proud to admit to us or too deluded to admit to herself it is all over.


----------



## weaselhat (Jul 14, 2019)

Guardsman42 said:


> There is also the fact he might, for now, need to be with her for residential reasons. I'm not entirely sure on his status, but I've spoken to Canadians who also follow Chantal and there is that possibility by living with her and apparently, pretending to be her boyfriend or what not, he can stay in Canada.
> 
> Also can any one confirm that the 'sister' is infact a sister and not just Bibi's girlfriend?


The girlfriend thing has never been confirmed.


----------



## Guardsman42 (Jul 14, 2019)

Ahh..

Well it seems more likely then a sister, since Chantal is lying about them dating. 

Any one know if there is a strong immigrant community in their area? He very well could have met some one at a thing for other immigrants. I just want to see how some one's brain can be in such utter denial a relationship is over.


----------



## Entertain me (Jul 14, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> She and Bibi are like an old couple that stays together for the kids, except they have no kids. There’s zero passion between them. Bibi strikes me as beta as fuck. I doubt he has had much luck with women, especially here in the west where being alpha and outgoing are very desirable traits for men to have. As long as he can play his video games in peace, he’ll never leave her. Chantal isn’t above threatening to kill herself if he leaves, so there’s also that.



More beta than Peetz even. Peetz is at least somewhat detached from flobby and lives a somewhat independent life from what we know.  
Bibi's in his thirties, supposedly wants five kids, yet is content playing video games in his crummy apartment he shares with flobby and supposedly his sister for financial reasons I assume? Physically about 5'2, so no "alphaness" there. Current girlfriend infertile and on the brink of death who also dates her Ex for regular "adventures" and he's glad (I'm assuming) that Peetz takes flobby off his hands on the regular so he can chill. I think even some immigrant Senegalese woman could probably do better, letsbereal. I mean who would want Bibi really? He has a job and that going for him, but that's about it.
I am somewhat surprised though that flobby didn't use the "I don't want my boyfriend to be on camera because of all the thirst from my viewers" excuse like some other delusional YouTubers who think their loser boyfriends are sooo desirable they need to be shielded off from their "fans". It would match flobby's narcicissm, but she's so full of herself, she thinks nobody could take away her Bibi from her anyway.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 14, 2019)

weaselhat said:


> The girlfriend thing has never been confirmed.



Her Facebook has been posted here, so she is a real person.  She shares Bibi's surname of Sane.  She appears to be an attractive, shapely, outgoing, active, poised young woman.  Everything Chantal is not.

What has never been confirmed is:

1. Is she his sister or his wife? (Chantal says sister)
2. Was she staying with Chantal when Bibi was on his mysterious two week trip? (Chantal said at the time she was, although there was never any sign of her, and Chantal has never referred to that time ever again)
3. Does she live with Bibi and Chantal? (sometimes Chantal says she does, but there is no sign whatsoever of another woman or person living there)
4. Does she stay there on weekends? (sometimes Chantal says she does; again no sign of her ever)
5. Is she even in Canada? (her Facebook says she is in Ottawa, but Chantal once claimed she went back to Africa)
6. Did she let Chantal borrow her car for binge runs?  (Chantal claimed she did, and Chantal _did_ use an unidentified car that was not her own in two or three videos, although there was nothing to suggest to whom it belonged)
7. Does she and Chantal get along? (sometimes Chantal implies that they do, other times she implies that they don't)
8. Does she have a room in Chantal's apartment?  (Chantal claimed she did, but Chantal always seems to be sleeping in a separate room from Bibi, which leaves no private room for the sister.  Does the sister and Bibi share a bed?)
9. Has any article of clothing, purse, or belonging ever been spotted that could conceivably belong to the sister? (No, although one of Bibi's "gifts" for Chantal from his trip to Africa included a mysterious tribal gown that was very clearly in a petite size.  The other gifts were mostly unlabeled food in Seran Wrap that didn't look like gifts from Africa and might not have been admissible through Customs.  The whole gift thing is another weird mystery.  We have never seen the gown again.)
10. Does the sister have a job? (Chantal once implied that she did, never mentioned it again)
11. Does she share the toilet with Bibi and Chantal?  (Chantal once talked about how she sometimes has to clean the toilet after one of the many times she sprays it with diarrhea, saying how three people shared it)
12. Does she ever cook there? (Chantal has claimed that she sometimes does, but no evidence of this has surfaced)
13. Has she ever said anything to Bibi about her on camera? (Not once.)
14. Has a feminine voice ever been detected in the background? (Never.)
15. Does her Facebook have any pictures suggesting she has ever been in Chantal's apartment? (Nope.)

The whole mystery of Bibi's trip, the car she had to sell, and Bibi's sister has never been adequately explained, or even retardedly explained.  On the rare times she is mentioned, the story never jibes with anything we have been told before.  It is the most mysterious aspect of Chantal's life.  She is usually very chatty about everything else, and repeatedly mentions the people in her life, like Bibi, Rina, Peetz, Grandma, mom, and her own sister.  But she is very tight-lipped about Bibi's trip (which caused her considerable trauma, keeping her off YouTube for the better part of two weeks and resulting in two very weepy videos in which what she said about it made no fucking sense whatsoever), and she is tight-lipped about this sister...

It is the one thing in her life I actually have genuine curiosity about and interest in.  I would love to get the full story on all the events surrounding this.  It is guaranteed to be lulzy and weird.  However, Chantal has very determinedly and intentionally muddied the water to the extent that we can never know the truth, and we probably wouldn't believe her if she did 'fess up.

Freakin' weird, man.


----------



## Okami Green (Jul 14, 2019)

I tried to watch parts of the live stream yesterday. I couldn't stand the way she calls and babytalks her cats. It's insufferable.


----------



## PatTraverse (Jul 14, 2019)

Chantal will never confess about the Bibi situation like she will never admit her real weight.

And i lost all respect or pity for the man a long time ago. At this point he is there because he wants to be there and that is pretty much a fact. No one with any once of self-respect would tolerate years of living, caring and cleaning after someone like Chantal like he does.


----------



## Pargon (Jul 14, 2019)

Guardsman42 said:


> There is also the fact he might, for now, need to be with her for residential reasons. I'm not entirely sure on his status, but I've spoken to Canadians who also follow Chantal and there is that possibility by living with her and apparently, pretending to be her boyfriend or what not, he can stay in Canada.


I'm fairly sure Chantal's stated on multiple occasions that Bibi has residency status. Whether or not that's a lie to make her appear better (as now he must be with her still because he _wants_ to be, right?) I can't say. Certainly no one in history has ever stayed in an unhappy relationship out of convenience, or an unwillingness to experience conflict, or to split rent, or anything at all. Nope. He must just love dat pussy.


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Jul 14, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> 3. Does she live with Bibi and Chantal? (sometimes Chantal says she does, but there is no sign whatsoever of another woman or person living there)



From the livestream on the 10th of July, someone enters the room, Chantal asks if their laundry is all done, and they reply with "I have some left now", I think. (It sounds like a woman to me). Then 20 seconds later we get "that's my boyfriend's sister". 

Is this the most we've seen/heard of the other woman so far? I can't remember anything more concrete, at least. 



Spoiler: Timestamped video


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 14, 2019)

pinkbutterfly said:


> From the livestream on the 10th of July, someone enters the room, Chantal asks if their laundry is all done, and they reply with "I have some left now", I think. (It sounds like a woman to me). Then 20 seconds later we get "that's my boyfriend's sister".
> 
> Is this the most we've seen/heard of the other woman so far? I can't remember anything more concrete, at least.
> 
> ...



Wow, I watched that video and didn't even notice it.  I think I might have been catatonic by that point.

Well, the mystery thickens...


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jul 14, 2019)

pinkbutterfly said:


> From the livestream on the 10th of July, someone enters the room, Chantal asks if their laundry is all done, and they reply with "I have some left now", I think. (It sounds like a woman to me). Then 20 seconds later we get "that's my boyfriend's sister".
> 
> Is this the most we've seen/heard of the other woman so far? I can't remember anything more concrete, at least.
> 
> ...


The sister wife was doing Chantal’s laundry?? WTF?


----------



## Guardsman42 (Jul 14, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> The sister wife was doing Chantal’s laundry?? WTF?


Or doing her own. <Some places have free laundry on site..if you were dating some one with that..why not save a few bucks and see your boyfriend? I mean brother!>


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jul 14, 2019)

Maybe it was her home health carer? She already started with the disability bullshit, so maybe she convinced a doctor that she needs in home services because of her fat induced "disabilities". and not having a good support network. I dont know how it is in Canada, but in the US, this could be very plausible.


----------



## PatTraverse (Jul 14, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> Maybe it was her home health carer? She already started with the disability bullshit, so maybe she convinced a doctor that she needs in home services because of her fat induced "disabilities". and not having a good support network. I dont know how it is in Canada, but in the US, this could be very plausible.


I really doubt that. Good luck trying to prove to a doctor and/or the government that you are sufficiently disabled to receive home services while you upload Youtube videos of yourself driving all over town.

Also they would use Bibi against her arguing that if they are really a couple, he should be responsable.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jul 14, 2019)

Guardsman42 said:


> There is also the fact he might, for now, need to be with her for residential reasons. I'm not entirely sure on his status, but I've spoken to Canadians who also follow Chantal and there is that possibility by living with her and apparently, pretending to be her boyfriend or what not, he can stay in Canada.



Assuming Chantal sponsored Bibi's permanent residency, it takes 12-24 months to obtain it, and once the permanent residency is granted, Chantal '̶s̶ ̶g̶r̶a̶n̶d̶m̶a̶  is financially responsible of him for an extra 3 years. He can work, but if he can't provide for himself he's not eligible for welfare; she has to provide him with his basic needs.

After those 3 years, he's a free man and can do whatever the fuck he wants, even sponsoring family members to join him in Canada.



Spoiler



Which leads me to my own theory about Bibi.

I'm convinced he was never really Chantal's bf, he just had an agreement with her to obtain his residency. All those years they've been pretending to be an official couple on FB and in front of Chantal's family _(sidenote : if she's sponsoring him as a *partner*, canadian immigration agents have the right to contact her family to make sure the relationship is legitimate) _along other agreements such as him paying for the apartment, car, etc. while living with her.

Once the 3 years are over, he only has to stay with Chantal for another year or two_ (not to raise suspicions) _then sponsor his african wife so she can come to Canada. I mean, it's not impossible that a woman would let her african midget husband live with a behemoth for a few years _(knowing said-behemoth isn't really sexy material)_ so she could get her free pass to Canada.

After all, desperate times call for desperate measures.

To this day I believe it's a very strong possibility Bibi went 3 weeks to Africa to see his family and... bring back his wife, which would explain Chantal's reaction when he was gone. She hasn't been the same since he got back.







Queen of Moderation said:


> Maybe it was her home health carer? She already started with the disability bullshit, so maybe she convinced a doctor that she needs in home services because of her fat induced "disabilities". and not having a good support network. I dont know how it is in Canada, but in the US, this could be very plausible.



Obtaining disability in Canada isn't an easy task. It takes a solid 2-3 years of multiple evaluations by multiple specialists to be granted the first 2 years of disability, then another round of evaluations to make it permanent. And the younger you are, and the easier your condition can be fixed, the less chances you have to be granted even the first two years.

Chantal is a mid-30's morbidly obese woman. This isn't a disease and can potentially be reversed. They will send her for a lapband waaaay before agreeing to pay her as a stay-at-home behemoth gorging on Arby's for the next 30 years _(assuming she lives that long)_. At the best, I think her doctor provided her with at-home care for a while, for whatever reason he may find suitable... but Chantal is far from her dream of being recognized as disabled, bariatric walker or not.

Good luck to cash that easy money, gorl.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 14, 2019)

I'm going to be in the dissenting arena and believe the sisterlover is only a sister. I have no problems believing that the roommate is Bibi's sister. It's also the most obvious answer since it's so simple.  When Chantal made the dinner with Bibi and when the sister moved in, the sister was cooking a Senegal dish called Yassa which is a fish dish.  Most Senegal food is a stew over rice and eaten communally which Chantal has described in addition to Bibi explaining that in that cooking video he was in.  It also seems part of the culture is being very family centrist, in which Bibi is like one of 9 children I believe. So it would not be out of the norm for the sister to take the second bedroom. So if it's a chain migration situation, it makes sense and also a lot of the staple dishes have lemon juice and tomato paste which Chantal loaded up on when she went shopping a couple of weeks ago.   I don't think it's fair to speculate the sister is otherwise unless there is something more definitive.  I think her being very camera shy and keeping out of the videos as much as possible is not to get sucked into these sorts of rumors.  For me to believe the lover theory, I'm going to need something more.   While I know Chantal lies, and she does lie a lot, this one would would surprise me if the sister is not a sister.

I also think it seems they've split household chores.  Chantal now does the food shopping; Bibi puts them away, the sister may do the laundry.


----------



## Guardsman42 (Jul 14, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> I'm going to be in the dissenting arena and believe the sisterlover is only a sister. I have no problems believing that the roommate is Bibi's sister. It's also the most obvious answer since it's so simple.  When Chantal made the dinner with Bibi and when the sister moved in, the sister was cooking a Senegal dish called Yassa which is a fish dish.  Most Senegal food is a stew over rice and eaten communally which Chantal has described in addition to Bibi explaining that in that cooking video he was in.  It also seems part of the culture is being very family centrist, in which Bibi is like one of 9 children I believe. So it would not be out of the norm for the sister to take the second bedroom. So if it's a chain migration situation, it makes sense and also a lot of the staple dishes have lemon juice and tomato paste which Chantal loaded up on when she went shopping a couple of weeks ago.   I don't think it's fair to speculate the sister is otherwise unless there is something more definitive.  I think her being very camera shy and keeping out of the videos as much as possible is not to get sucked into these sorts of rumors.  For me to believe the lover theory, I'm going to need something more.   While I know Chantal lies, and she does lie a lot, this one would would surprise me if the sister is not a sister.
> 
> I also think it seems they've split household chores.  Chantal now does the food shopping; Bibi puts them away, the sister may do the laundry.



Except the fact apparently Bibi sleeps in the second bedroom because of how badly Chantal smells at night etc. I read that in this thread from some video. So how does that fit in?


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 14, 2019)

Guardsman42 said:


> Except the fact apparently Bibi sleeps in the second bedroom because of how badly Chantal smells at night etc. I read that in this thread from some video. So how does that fit in?



Fair question and I'm not familiar with her ever saying that specifically in any of her videos.  Just because there's a theory in the thread doesn't mean it's true.   I think it's possible this could have been prior to the sister moving in, which has only been in recent months, and the fact Bibi usually works night shifts it's possible he sleeps during the day when she's out binging in her car for a good portion of the week.  In one of the night time livestreams last week the two of them did joke about their farts, so apparently he's kinda gassy too.  Too even go so deep into their living arrangements seems a bit weird to me, like does it really matter?

ETA: I did a quick search and the theory of the Sister being not a sister and Bibi sleeping in the spare bedroom are on pages 763 and 764.  Nothing cited from a video, just speculation.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Jul 14, 2019)

Entertain me said:


> Bibi's in his thirties, supposedly wants five kids,



Rate me autistic, but why do black guys always seem to want 5 kids? I don't get it.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jul 14, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> Rate me autistic, but why do black guys always seem to want 5 kids? I don't get it.


So they can spread their seed among all the fat white bitches and not support any of the kids resulting from it.  Then they have 5 baby mommas to cycle through at their leisure.


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (Jul 14, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> Rate me autistic, but why do black guys always seem to want 5 kids? I don't get it.



They do not want to end up like Desmond Hatchett.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 14, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> Rate me autistic, but why do black guys always seem to want 5 kids? I don't get it.


Seems that the average family in Senegal and many countries in Africa averages 4.5 kids.  Fertility, culture, lack of access to birth control is part of it.  It's down from the average of 6.5 from 40 years ago.  Seems based on his own background 5 is the average.

Though it seems Chantal is not going to have kids nor should she, even if she could.  She definitely does not like children and she's barely adulting herself.


----------



## Testostrogen (Jul 14, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> Rate me autistic, but why do black guys always seem to want 5 kids? I don't get it.


At least in Bibi's case, he is muslim. Like orthodox jews and christcucks, muslims (especially from 3rd world shitholes) tend to breed like rabbits. "Go forth and multiply" and such.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 14, 2019)

Testostrogen said:


> At least in Bibi's case, he is muslim. Like orthodox jews and christcucks, muslims (especially from 3rd world shitholes) tend to breed like rabbits. "Go forth and multiply" and such.


Same with the Irish Catholics who don't believe in birth control and have like 8 kids, though that trend has definitely dwindled in recent generations.


----------



## Entertain me (Jul 14, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> Rate me autistic, but why do black guys always seem to want 5 kids? I don't get it.



Also, there is never any consideration whether they can afford five kids. They live in a shitty apartment shared three ways, can hardly afford to pay to fix the car, but keep them babies coming, the more the merrier. Canadian taxpayer will foot the bill no questions asked. (All hypothetical of course, you get the idea)


----------



## Guardsman42 (Jul 14, 2019)

In alot of these third world countries, there is a far more practical reason to have a large family.

Alot of these places are at the subsistence level of farming..large family? Large labour force. Also I think pretty much every one who likes kids, and wants kids, wants a large family. <Hell most of our parents came from large families. It's really more recently we've seen that trend decline>.

He comes from an area of the world where it is very possible for a child to die quite young, thus there is going to be more then one about. It's the sad fact but he likely has seen his peers growing up in Senegal..die from any number of things. It is ingrained in him that multiple children makes it more likely one would survive to adulthood. <Also people who act like immigrants with large families only have them because welfare covers them? Remember back in their country, they also could just go and farm. It's in a first world nation where a man can't even grow crops to feed his family with out first pulling in a half mil to pay for the land. It's culture shock for them as well. Bibi might still be in a state of culture shock about the fact he can't just go and feed a family by..working on crops etc>


----------



## Princess Ariel (Jul 14, 2019)

Honestly I’d rather live in Senegal and have a hot African wife that can actually have babies than be shacked up with Chantal in Canaderp.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jul 14, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Her Facebook has been posted here, so she is a real person.  She shares Bibi's surname of Sane.  She appears to be an attractive, shapely, outgoing, active, poised young woman.  Everything Chantal is not.
> 
> What has never been confirmed is:
> 
> ...


The thing with Bibi & his trip back home, his sister & her previous car is that we can't rely on anything Chantal has said, or says about all of it, because she lies.
All we can do is go by what we observe, and what she shows on camera.
When his trip back home was announced what we saw was a meltdown by Chantal. She was crying & carrying on as if he packed his bags & left her for good. In fact, many of us thought this was what really happened. We figured the car she had was really his, so suddenly she was going to get rid of it & take the bus (ha ha) & that he left her.
Then she said he was just visiting family & his sister was going to stay with her for the 2 weeks he would be gone. There was talk of them doing Zumba (ha ha) cooking together & just hanging out together so Chantal could use her car for necessities.
The 2 weeks went by & all we saw at the end were a few food items & a dress that would never fit her. Didn't see any sign of Bibi for quite a while & to this day have never seen a glimpse of the sister. Not once.

Eventually the back of Bibi's head showed up & it was obvious he was in his usual spot on the couch. Still no sign of his sister.
Chantal would mention her from time to time, mention food she was cooking or that the cats were outside her bedroom door, but that was it. Still no sign that another woman was living in the apartment with them.

Now, what did we actually see? Chantal getting fatter & fatter. The walks to the bus never happened, walks period never happened. We saw her new (used) car & the fast food drives started where they left off. A few pics of a gym, many more pics of fast food that led to a steering wheel tray, more live streams from her car, weird live streams from her apartment where it seemed she was afraid someone would come home, grocery hauls, vegan grocery hauls, juices for fasting, new water bottles, special water for fasting, Keto food & more pounds packed on.

What haven't we seen? Pretty much everything else she talks about. No fasting, no new scale she was supposed to review, doctor visits, testing for blood clots/cysts, more doctor visits, drugs she's on, besides sample packs (or not on), OA meetings, Bibi's sister, all her friends, her busy schedule or any weight loss.
All we know for sure is that something happened around the time Bibi went home for a visit & Chantal hasn't been right in her head since. She has also gained a lot of weight. That's it.

We'll probably never know the truth, mainly because she is incapable of telling the truth, so the entire sister saga continues in the background along with whatever health issues she has.
Either way, when we see that picture of her at the swing set & see how massive she is, none of her health problems seem to bother her since her trips to the drive-thru for fast food meals is still happening.

Continued weight gain, high blood pressure & thisclose to diabetes means she may not make it till the end of the year, & we may never know the truth.
It's too bad because that part of her life was the most interesting.

Edit: fix grammar


----------



## Testostrogen (Jul 14, 2019)

At this point I would watch a whole Dateline episode on The Mystery of the Senegalese Sister-Wife where the part Chantal is played by a literal hippo.


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (Jul 14, 2019)

Testostrogen said:


> At this point I would watch a whole Dateline episode on The Mystery of the Senegalese Sister-Wife where the part Chantal is played by a literal hippo.



If only.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jul 14, 2019)

The only hope we have of getting the truth out of her is if Chris Hansen tells her to take two seats...


----------



## Gravyisthewarmestcolor (Jul 14, 2019)

Does anyone else imagine chintal taking a cliche instagram meal photo and moments later sweeping the meal into the rubbish bin , only to choke down on some sticks of butter ?


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 14, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Seems that the average family in Senegal and many countries in Africa averages 4.5 kids.  Fertility, culture, lack of access to birth control is part of it.  It's down from the average of 6.5 from 40 years ago.  Seems based on his own background 5 is the average.
> 
> Though it seems Chantal is not going to have kids nor should she, even if she could.  She definitely does not like children and she's barely adulting herself.



Permit me a minor sperg while we wait for our heroine's next move...

It is worth noting that life in the capital, Dakar, is considerably different from that in the countryside.  Dakar has a lot of French influence, and is fairly cosmopolitan by African standards.  It is most famous for its music scene, with many Senagalese musicians becoming fairly well-known in France, the rest of Europe, and even to a degree in the US.  It has a modern nightlife, and most modern conveniences. Many residents of Dakar are still Christian, although they are quite outnumbered by Muslims now.  Country folk in Senegal are a mishmash of different ethnicities and religions, but they are all mostly agrarian.  The countryside folk probably have a good deal more than 5 children in many cases, while those in Dakar, like most urban areas, tend to have fewer kids. So the "average" is a little misleading; they trend toward two extremes.

Bibi did attend the University of Dakar, but he apparently is originally from the countryside.  So, he probably is a conflicting mass of modern and traditional ideas.  I reckon he probably _does_ want five kids, especially if he was one of nine siblings, which is what Chantal claims.  But maybe he doesn't; we only have Chantal's word to go by.  I think if his heart was set on five kids, he would have gotten busy already by now.  If he started tomorrow, Chantal would be on the wrong side of 40 by the time they are done (assuming no breaks in-between)

But as recently as this week, Chantal reiterated that she hates kids (which is natural, since she is a textbook misanthrope), she is infertile and fat-diseased, and Bibi would actually have to poke her to make a kid, and I am not sure how often that happens now, if ever.  I see nothing that suggests that he can stand spending any time with her at all, and _have_ seen things suggesting he can't.

So those five babies will just have to be born to someone else.  Too bad they'll never know how lucky they are...


----------



## Guardsman42 (Jul 14, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Permit me a minor sperg while we wait for our heroine's next move...
> 
> It is worth noting that life in the capital, Dakar, is considerably different from that in the countryside.  Dakar has a lot of French influence, and is fairly cosmopolitan by African standards.  It is most famous for its music scene, with many Senagalese musicians becoming fairly well-known in France, the rest of Europe, and even to a degree in the US.  It has a modern nightlife, and most modern conveniences. Many residents of Dakar are still Christian, although they are quite outnumbered by Muslims now.  Country folk in Senegal are a mishmash of different ethnicities and religions, but they are all mostly agrarian.  The countryside folk probably have a good deal more than 5 children in many cases, while those in Dakar, like most urban areas, tend to have fewer kids. So the "average" is a little misleading; they trend toward two extremes.
> 
> ...



Can I just say I feel bad for Bibi who I assume finished his university, met Chantal online, moves to Canada, and is literally stuck with the canadian fatass of ill-repute because if he leaves her, he might get deported?

But for all we know, he has kids back in Senegal and he plans to get them over here. <Hell for all we know he has kids off screen with wife-sister. I would like to think he met a nice local immigrant girl and he's just waiting for paperwork so he can bail on Chantal.>


----------



## Gravyisthewarmestcolor (Jul 14, 2019)

Well Dr Chantal says lettuce is okay now. Thank God


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 14, 2019)

They upped her blood thinners? Is that how it's supposed to work? Shouldn't they be tapering it off or lowering the dose at this point? Does that mean her clots are getting worse?


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jul 14, 2019)

Gravyisthewarmestcolor said:


> Well Dr Chantal says lettuce is okay now. Thank God


Her reasoning of "they upped the dose (of clotting meds) so she can eat it now" makes no sense. *IF* they upped the dose it was because her clotting factors were too high, not so she can enjoy a refreshing Caesar salad smothered in Ranch. *IF* her dose was upped, nothing would have changed with regards to foods to avoid.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 14, 2019)

Gravyisthewarmestcolor said:


> Well Dr Chantal says lettuce is okay now. Thank God


From a website providing diet information for those on warafin:


...here are a variety of vegetables that contain lower amounts of vitamin K. These include:​

Tomatoes​
Peppers​
Carrots​
Cauliflower​
Cucumbers​
Potatoes​
Sweet potatoes​
Squash (both summer and winter).​

Iceberg lettuce is low and romaine is also fairly low, so most people can eat either if them daily. In addition, be sure to read labels on multivitamins as they have varying amounts of vitamin K. Talk to your doctor about what vitamins you should take​
It's the dark leafy greens like spinach, kale, swiss chard, etc that she needs to avoid or eat in moderation.  Seems our gorl needs to watch the Omega 3's she's been touting about from that Informative Pill video.  The romaine is fine it seems. But man, she definitely puts together some crappy meals and would benefit from learning better recipes.  That 90 second bread...wtf, I don't think it's intended to be a meal and it looks gross. There's a lot more keto recipes that would be better for her but that would require..........work.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Jul 14, 2019)

She says she wants to be like all the Instagram people with before and after pictures that just shock you. Job well done on the before, I say.


Eta: 



Spoiler: more fat


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 14, 2019)

quickly, archive this before she angrily takes the video down because youtube refused once again to monetize her exposed gunt


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jul 14, 2019)

Gravyisthewarmestcolor said:


> Well Dr Chantal says lettuce is okay now. Thank God


Is she stealing these pics from someone online and pretending they are hers? Cause bitch ain’t eating that.


----------



## Barbarella (Jul 14, 2019)

I’ve joked plenty about the sister being the wife, but I really don’t know. It’s not as far-fetched as it may seem-its no horse/zebra scenario.  

Bibi met Chantel online. Rather than being a love match, it was possibly financial. Bibi went to Uni, maybe had enough money to get to Canada and pay Chantel for sponsorship, and the rent until he got a job. 

Chantel has fucked homeless dudes, or at least thinks that’s an ok story. Her moral values are loose, and I could see her taking cash and him paying for an apartment for a Canadian sponsorship. 

Maybe she believes/ed  it’s a boyfriend/girlfriend relationship, she’s stupid enough not to understand what it’d really look like. Maybe she doesn’t and it’s a lie. 

She has said many times he has now gotten his permanent residency. So maybe now he’s sponsoring his wife. Or sister. Maybe he is too tired and busy to tell Chantel they are done and he wants to live alone with his sister/wife, or the agreement was for a certain number of years, or she can still get him in trouble if she’s mad, or it’s all he can afford. 

As far as the bedroom, she has numerous times said “my” bedroom rather than “our” room. That could be narcissism or it could be true. She has said that Bibi doesn’t like the cPap machine although that’s my memory, I couldn’t tell you when. So it seemed that they were sleeping separately long before the new Senegal resident came. 

They don’t act like BF and GF in any way. She cooks only for herself. She shops only for herself. The only time she mentions food for Bibi is when she wants to pretend she won’t eat a whole meal and needs him as her garbage disposal.  She’s incredibly uncomfortable about this other person, for whatever reason. She implied she left the house many times because she/they were home. And she and Bibi never do anything together, he celebrates nothing with her, they live exactly like roommates.  Polite. 

The only time she trots him out as a boyfriend is when people online stop believing her. That meal they cooked was not a boyfriend/girlfriend meal. Zero affection, much discomfort. Not to mention they have nothing  in common. Not culture, not religion, not dreams for the future. Nothing. 

So, knowing this, knowing Chantel is a liar, I don’t think the idea that Bibi has a wife over from Senegal is on the wrong track or so out there. Of course, it may easily be his sister too. We cannot trust Chantel, her lies are for her own reasons but they are legion. We just don’t know. 

Yet.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 14, 2019)

Guardsman42 said:


> Can I just say I feel bad for Bibi who I assume finished his university, met Chantal online, moves to Canada, and is literally stuck with the canadian fatass of ill-repute because if he leaves her, he might get deported?
> 
> But for all we know, he has kids back in Senegal and he plans to get them over here. <Hell for all we know he has kids off screen with wife-sister. I would like to think he met a nice local immigrant girl and he's just waiting for paperwork so he can bail on Chantal.>


Wrong order. He went to Uni in Canada and met Chantal online while he was already here.



Madam Spergwell said:


> She says she wants to be like all the Instagram people with before and after pictures that just shock you. Job well done on the before, I say.
> View attachment 841638
> 
> Eta:
> ...



I guess I haven't seen any bare-belly 400 pounders lately. Is it normal for the stomach to split in two like that? I don't know that I've ever seen that before.

ETA: In order to sponsor someone you have to have an income. Chantal hasn't had a documentable income for years. They've also been dating for eight years. If he did need her for permanent residency (and I do not believe he did) he would have had it by now.

ETA2: "It doesn't really have a taste ... Very delicious."


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jul 14, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> From a website providing diet information for those on warafin:
> 
> 
> ...here are a variety of vegetables that contain lower amounts of vitamin K. These include:​
> ...


The issue wasn't with romaine or iceberg being actually verboten. As has been mentioned now and in the past,  it is the dark leafy greens like chard, kale and spinach that are problematic with Vitamin K. Anyone with a 3rd grade reading level could have comprehended that (which obviously excluded Cuntal). It was Cuntal moving goal posts and cherry picking info. When she 1st allegedly went on the clot meds (I don't think it was Warfarin) someone suggested that she eat salad and she made a big to do about how she couldn't possibly eat lettuce because of the meds. However, she regularly gorged herself on pickles and cucumbers have a lower scale moderate level of K as does chicken. Now she made up some bogus excuse as to why it's OK. Again, say it all together- CHANTAL LIES!

JFC, I've never seen anyone with a more unfortunate distribution of fat. It is no wonder why she has sleep apnea. It must be like having a VW Beetle on her diaphragm when she lies down. Also, she appears to have intertrigo on her waist roll. The cellulitis chronicles are right around the corner.


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 14, 2019)

That could fold-fungus or whatever, but it could also simply be redness from the waistband of her pants that is only apparent because the pic would've been taken immediately after she pulled them down.



sixcarbchiligorl said:


> ETA: In order to sponsor someone you have to have an income. Chantal hasn't had a documentable income for years. They've also been dating for eight years. If he did need her for permanent residency (and I do not believe he did) he would have had it by now.
> 
> ETA2: "It doesn't really have a taste ... Very delicious."



could chantal's mom or grandma possibly be sponsoring?


----------



## Viridian (Jul 14, 2019)

Is this shot of her in the pink nightgown from her livestream yesterday/the day before? If so, she's gained a noticeable amount of weight just in the couple of weeks since she originally took the exposed gunt shot. Both her split-level gunt and her neck wattle look more bulbous.

Side by side comparison:









ETA: She actually made the likes/dislikes visible on this video. Iiiiiinteresting. Here's how it stands now:


----------



## GuiltyAsCharged (Jul 14, 2019)

Updates:
Like/Dislike Ratio enabled



New IG Bio:


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jul 14, 2019)

Is this really day 5? Didn't she break her Keto diet 2 1/2 days into it when coming back from her Mom's house?
Were those McDonalds meals Keto? LOL

And Lord almighty -she is massive.  I mean, yikes. Really horrifying. How does someone do this to themselves? It's really unbelievable.

ETA:
About Bibi -I thought she said she met him at a bar while still living with Peetz. I never remember her saying she met him online. Weird.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 14, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Is this really day 5? Didn't she break her Keto diet 2 1/2 days into it when coming back from her Mom's house?
> Were those McDonalds meals Keto? LOL
> 
> And Lord almighty -she is massive.  I mean, yikes. Really horrifying. How does someone do this to themselves? It's really unbelievable.
> ...


She started fishing for black men on Plenty of Fish while still engaged to and living with James. There was another one she was hooking up with when she met Malan, but eventually ditched the other when Malan conceded to a relationship with her and stopped sleeping around himself.


----------



## BerriesArnold (Jul 14, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> She says she wants to be like all the Instagram people with before and after pictures that just shock you. Job well done on the before, I say.
> View attachment 841638
> 
> Eta:
> ...



@Null 's going to have a field day with these.


----------



## PatTraverse (Jul 14, 2019)

Never seen a stomach so red and sore that it split in two like that.  

Now i know what happens when someone is in so much denial about their continual weight gain that they use clothes that are too small for them to the point of extreme soreness.


----------



## Gravyisthewarmestcolor (Jul 14, 2019)

GuiltyAsCharged said:


> Updates:
> Like/Dislike Ratio enabled
> View attachment 841799
> New IG Bio:
> View attachment 841806



She hopes to be 130 lbs..? In theory even if she was capable of losing all of her weight ,she would be left with at least 50 lbs of loose skin . All the skin removal surgery she would need is unimaginable .  She is beyond saving at this point .


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jul 14, 2019)

PatTraverse said:


> Never seen a stomach so red and sore that it split in two like that.
> 
> Now i know what happens when someone is in so much denial about their continual weight gain that they use clothes that are too small for them to the point of extreme soreness.


She is so round that she has an equator with two hemispheres. If she lost the weight, which is never gonna happen, but IF she did, she would go from globular to looking like a wad of chewed up hubba bubba spat out on the sidewalk.


----------



## peppy (Jul 14, 2019)

PatTraverse said:


> Never seen a stomach so red and sore that it split in two like that.
> 
> Now i know what happens when someone is in so much denial about their continual weight gain that they use clothes that are too small for them to the point of extreme soreness.











this is why there's a partition in her stomach; she wear pants that are too tight, and dark, and tries to make it look like the bottom half is her vagina area? it's very obvious, and looks stupid, but i understand her logic in doing that, at least it makes HER believe she's SOMEWHAT normally shaped.

it really is extremely sad. Chantal has made me want to go back to school and study psychology. She's an excellent test-case for so many things; extreme delusion, delusions of grandeur, extreme stupidity, and so much more


----------



## sweetie_squad_4_lyfe (Jul 14, 2019)

Strine said:


> I know this thread has a shit OP and an inadequate subheading to describe the cow, and it's understandable if you're shakey on the details, but do 30 seconds of thread searching before you derail the discussion of a busy thread with questions. Do you seriously think Chantal Sarault, who poses as a weight loss guru, buying a fucking a steering-wheel-mounted eating tray escaped comment and would be hard to find mentions of?


theres a thousand freaking pages lol. but what i was most curious about is if theres actually fat protruding from her eyelids enough to cast a slight shadow



ThisWillBeFun said:


> Is this really day 5? Didn't she break her Keto diet 2 1/2 days into it when coming back from her Mom's house?
> Were those McDonalds meals Keto? LOL
> 
> And Lord almighty -she is massive.  I mean, yikes. Really horrifying. How does someone do this to themselves? It's really unbelievable.
> ...


yeah i feel like most ppl would realize something is wrong and make a change when they cant see their feet anymore. or never get that fat to begin with.


----------



## Strine (Jul 14, 2019)

Comparing Chantal to "most people" is a waste of time. Chantal is a spider too fat and lazy to maintain her sagging web of lies.


----------



## GuiltyAsCharged (Jul 14, 2019)

So when she measures her “waist” where does she put the measuring tape? Under her boobs? Or inside the red dent?


----------



## roachrypt (Jul 15, 2019)

Imagine... you're in the laundromat. And this big hunka WOMAN walks in the door. Well, I'll be damn lads. It's all you can do to control yourself. Who could really blame the guy for staring? I'm sure he was just CONSUMED in lust. I mean, really - with a body like that... she's a damn near sculpture of sex.


----------



## PatTraverse (Jul 15, 2019)

peppy said:


> View attachment 841969
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What i understand from this is that Chantal would rather torture herself physically by squeezing into clothes that are too small than break her delusion that she is not gaining. I bet she uses excuses like the clothes have somehow gotten smaller after washing them. That is not something unique to her with fellow obese and lolcow Glitterandlazers always buying clothes that are too small and forcibly wearing them stetching the fabric to the limit.

Talking about clothes that are too small, she should bring the infamous pink blazer back.


----------



## Pargon (Jul 15, 2019)

Testostrogen said:


> At least in Bibi's case, he is muslim.


Citation needed.


----------



## Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop (Jul 15, 2019)

roachrypt said:


> View attachment 842080
> 
> Imagine... you're in the laundromat. And this big hunka WOMAN walks in the door. Well, I'll be damn lads. It's all you can do to control yourself. Who could really blame the guy for staring? I'm sure he was just CONSUMED in lust. I mean, really - with a body like that... she's a damn near sculpture of sex.


Also Chantal - "When guys stare at me I automatically think they want me"


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 15, 2019)

peppy said:


> this is why there's a partition in her stomach; she wear pants that are too tight, and dark, and tries to make it look like the bottom half is her vagina area? it's very obvious, and looks stupid, but i understand her logic in doing that, at least it makes HER believe she's SOMEWHAT normally shaped.



I agree that her pants are the probably reason the red dent is red and inflamed, but it looks like her fat would have grown that way anyway. The only way the pants could have shaped the fat like that would be if she wore her pants 24/7 for years - and she has told us many times that she rarely wears pants inside.


----------



## fatfuck (Jul 15, 2019)

she has trouble losing more than 2 lbs a week which means it would take her 2 or more years to get down to 200 and that's if she doesn't slip up. technically it should be possible for someone in her position who was serious about it to get down to 150 (not counting extra skin) in 2 years but this is chantal we're talking about.

we've been on this exact ride 3 times now and none of them lasted more than a month. we're still in  planning phase where she gets a rush and sense of accomplishment just talking about these things and planning out what she's going to do when she's finally skinny. when the hard work starts she'll quit like she always does and blame it on external factor like BED or any other made up and self diagnosed illness that she might catch.

also keep in mind that she doesn't go out on her own. where are all the nature walks and this animal sanctuary she's been harping about a week ago? the only time she goes out is either that secluded path with a "hill" that goes by the lake which is like 40 min drive away and walks for 5 minutes, or with peetz/rina.

she loves going out with peetz because he's carrying her boring ass videos but most importantly because it's a guaranteed meal at the end of it. that's why she said in one of her previous videos that she plans on going out once a week with peetz.

a kind remind that there is no doctor and there will be no dieting. all of this is for show. chantal constantly lies and manipulates people.

edit:

i'm confused about this whole keto timeline.

what i can gather is that at first the doctor was against it but was then for it. a day? after that chantal had a binge episode and the doctor told her that keto is bad because it's restrictive and will trigger binges. but now suddenly the doctor is for it again? so in the span of 3 days the doctor changed his mind as many times as chantal did. is this doctor chantal herself?

and why did she have a binge episode if she's on medicine that takes away her appetite and was struggling to finish her daily calories just days before?

doesn't anyone honestly believe her bullshit anymore?



Spoiler: images


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jul 15, 2019)

Your browser is not able to display this video.










Here's an archive of the day 5 and TMI videos.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## raritycunt (Jul 15, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> She says she wants to be like all the Instagram people with before and after pictures that just shock you. Job well done on the before, I say.
> View attachment 841638
> 
> Eta:
> ...



I’m so confused as to why her YouTube comments are full of asspats and compliments and yet amberlynns are a massive train wreck, do people actually like flabby booby!?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 15, 2019)

She deletes comments and also has mods who delete comments


----------



## Aldora (Jul 15, 2019)

Her Goal Weight is 130lbs!!    

She would have to remove her head and her arm, and then attach them to each other for her to ever get anywhere close to that.


----------



## peppy (Jul 15, 2019)

*****new dating profile*******

MY NAME IS CHANTAL, AND IM LOOKEN FOR A NEW MAN. IM 35 YEARS OLD AND THIS IS A PICTURE OF ME, I HAVE LOST A LOT OF WEIGHT DUE TO MY NEW KETO DIET OF WHICH I AM ON DAY 2. I RECENTLY GAINED A DEGREE FROM NETFLIX UNIVERSITY AND I SPECIALIZE IN INVESTIGATIVE FOOD DOCUMENTARIES, I HAVE USERNAMES/PASSWORDS TO AT LEAST 4 STREAMING SERVICES, AND IF YOU ARE NICE, I AM WILLING TO SHARE THIS INFORMATION WITH YOU. I PREFER IMMIGRANT MEN, ESPECIALLY THOSE WHO NEED VISAS, I CAN HELP WITH THAT BECAUSE OF IM IN THE GOVERNMENT JUST TRUST ME YOU HAVE TO LIVE WITH ME FOR A WHILE THOUGH AND PRETEND YOUR MY BOYFRIEND ON CAMERA AND THEN YOULL BECOME A CITIZEN AFTER PEOPLE BELIEVE ME AFTERWHICH YOU CAN BRING YOUR ENTIRE FAMILY FROM UGANDA FOR ALL I CARE TEHEHEHHEHE!!!!

MUST BE TALL, I HATE SHORT GUYS. MUST BE FIT, I HATE LAZY MEN. NO BEARDS. AND IF I SUCK YOUR DICK YOU HAVE TO EAT MY PUSSY ITS ONLY FAIR OK THAT'S A HARD RULE. SUCK FOR SUCK OR NO SUCK, VERY SIMPLE, DO NOT MESSAGE ME IF YOU DO NOT UNDERSTAND THIS.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Jul 15, 2019)

Most fatties tend to set a really high goal weight that’s still in the obese range like ~200lbs so it’s strange to see that Chantal has set an actual healthy weight for her goal.
It has always confused me on why they would set a goal of still being obese? I thought the whole point was to NOT be fat anymore...
130 seems so far away for Chantal.
Just like an episode of My 600lb Life I saw the other day. Dude was almost 800lbs I think at one point and lost 400lbs.

Imagine losing 400lbs and still being super morbidly obese. I’m pretty sure he died though after he regained a lot of the weight.

With her history I’d say even if Chantal did lose a good chunk of weight it’s super likely she will regain at some point.

Edit: Wow she FINALLY bought a food scale after 1,000 years of trying to lose weight.


----------



## KANGS (Jul 15, 2019)

It's like I'm staring down a garbage disposal and looking at what was left of someone's hopes and dreams.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Jul 15, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> She says she wants to be like all the Instagram people with before and after pictures that just shock you. Job well done on the before, I say.
> View attachment 841638
> 
> Eta:
> ...


That livid red mark may not be from clothing friction from pants digging into the bisected part of her gut.  That red mark could be intertrigo.  She probably has it under her boobs and the lower under roll of her apron. Between that and the fat killing her every organ, she must be miserable all the time.

Every time some fat positivity shithead spouts off about how there aren’t cute clothes for human landslides because fashion designers are fatphobic, show them these pictures and then show them Amberlynn walking to that fucking tree. Ask how a fashion line can accommodate Chantal’s beach ball and Amber’s lymphedema laygs into any garment that isn’t a muumuu.  Ask them how any fashion designer could anticipate the various bulbous shapes required to design boyfriend jeans or a rockabilly pencil dress that could fit a size 30 Chantal and a size 34 Amberlynn.  Show them an apple and pear shape in normal sizes and demand to know how the everloving fuck clothes that can accommodate differing body shapes wherein the waist and hip measurements vary only di by a couple of inches by body type can be made for women whose bodies no longer have a discernible waist and guts that interfere with hip measurements.  

This is so grim. In a sense her flailing around, switching from diet to diet may be because she knows that the road back to health is going to be a long hard slog and that the road to looking good is a dead end.  She doesn’t care about being healthy.  She just wants to be a sexy hot chick who drives men wild and makes women jealous. She knows that will never happen but her desperate need to be sexy drives her to keep engaging in diets.  The fantasy lasts for maybe 36 hours before the hunger and psychological deprivation kick in.  She looks down at her gut, realizes all hope is lost, and binges again.  Rinse, repeat.

There is no restoration for a body like this.  Even if she lost enough weight to be at a healthy BMI, even if she got tons of skin removed, she’s still going to look weird.  She’ll have a turkey wattle, and massive scars on her legs, arms and gut from removing skin.  Her spine is in a weird S-curve from hauling around all that weight.  I also suspect she has so much visceral fat around her organs that it has literally stretched out her rib cage.  Even at a normal weight her torso will still be massive because your rib cage doesn’t retract when you lose visceral fat.

She’s fucked.  Absolutely fucked.  But she’s only fucked in her own paradigm because she looks so pitiful and grotesque that even saggy skin, skin removal scars and a wonky torso shape would still be so much better than this.  But since she can’t achieve the “drive the boys crazy” body she wanted as a teen, she’s never going to put in the effort. Her health means nothing to her.  Fuck.


----------



## Niggers are gay (Jul 15, 2019)

And here I am thinking she had a six pack under that shirt


----------



## thejackal (Jul 15, 2019)

At least she's not pretending she prefers a "light" breakfast of yogurt and fruit now.  Just eat the bacon and eggs it's more filling anyways.


----------



## NP 901 (Jul 15, 2019)

Ive seen all these pictures before but it suddenly just STRUCK me how god damn fat this lady is. She lives an entirely different body experience than any of us. Well, almost any of us, what’s up fatties   

Do you think she gets chafe marks where her fupa rubs on her thighs? Does her belly fat impede her ability to move her legs properly for walking? How far down her fupa can her arm reach? Does she forget what it feels like to only have the ‘normal’ parts of her body touch each other eg knees, underboob, and arm to rib cage? Does her upper fupa feel her lower fupa? Do they separate when she stretches and collapse when she sits like an accordion?

Chantal, make a video about your freak show body. I would turn off ublock and watch the whole thing twice, including full ads. I NEED TO KNOW.


----------



## Igotdigusted (Jul 15, 2019)

I got physical discomfort from those photos and admit I’d eyeball her in a laundromat too, but not for the reasons she thinks. This is a sad life truly.
All the fucking loose skin in the world will be better than carrying that death bomb around your midsection. I mean her waist is bend in to an abnormal position just to hold her up.
This isn’t about looks but about health. That is true enough.
And those photos are depressing.
And it is impressive how much bigger she looks from the side than from the front or when sitting down. 50 pound imaginary difference there alone.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 15, 2019)

How would they even go in to take the cysts out? Cut her straight up the middle?  It looks like there's a good foot of solid fat before they'd hit the uterus, no? How does that even work? Would they literally split her in half? How is she ever going to heal from a surgery like that? I'd imagine it'd be a big surgery for a normal person, but it would be absolutely massive for Jabba. If she ever got the cyst surgery - big if - I don't see her ever walking again.



Spoiler: Fantasy Land



Apparently this lady water fasted for a year and this was the result:



I imagine if somehow Chantal hit her head and woke up a different person tomorrow and lost the weight, this is what her stomach would look like at 130.

Here's another:


----------



## Strine (Jul 15, 2019)

The excess skin thing is an unfortunate result of admirable weight loss, but it can be mitigated by losing the weight slowly through a moderated diet rather than an extreme one. Deathfats almost always go extreme, because they struggle to control their eating, but if they paced themselves their skin would look a bit better after it all. 

Of course, Chantal has found an ingenious way to avoid excess skin: she's never going to lose any weight.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 15, 2019)

Chantal is truly fucked because most of her weight is stored in her upper body. If she loses the weight, she’ll have massive amounts of loose skin. She’ll most likely even have some loose skin from her four chins, giving her a really flabby and prominent turkey neck. There’s loose skin you can live with and then there’s what Chantal is gonna have. 

There’s no way she’s getting back to normal without a series of cosmetic surgeries. Which is why I don’t understand what Gorl is waiting for. She should be massively desperate to lose weight ASAP. It will take her at least one to two years to schedule, undergo, and heal from the cosmetic surgeries. She’s not getting any younger. 

Then again, Chantal is the type of moron to think she’s gonna be the exception to the rule and lose weight without carrying a skirt of skin afterwards.


----------



## Okami Green (Jul 15, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> How would they even go in to take the cysts out? Cut her straight up the middle?  It looks like there's a good foot of solid fat before they'd hit the uterus, no? How does that even work? Would they literally split her in half? How is she ever going to heal from a surgery like that? I'd imagine it'd be a big surgery for a normal person, but it would be absolutely massive for Jabba. If she ever got the cyst surgery - big if - I don't see her ever walking again.



Laparoscopic surgeries were a godsend. Here's a photo of the tool normally used in minimally invasive surgeries. The surgeon would most likely just use a lot of clamps and retractors to assist the scope 



Spoiler



but I've also seen them use essentially plastic foils to hold back the fat flaps.
As for the recovery time, Chantal's disgusting habits and hygiene put her at a much higher risk of infection. If Bibi leaves / doesn't wash her with the rag stick at least daily she'll end up bleeding from the belly button like ALR.


 .


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 15, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Wrong order. He went to Uni in Canada and met Chantal online while he was already here.



He attended university twice.  He went to University of Dakar _and_ University of Ottawa (according to his Facebook).  This stands to reason; it is generally much easier to obtain a visa if one has a college degree, and it is easier to maintain a visa if one is attending school.  I don't know for certain if he has a degree, but I will assume he probably does.

There are only two instances on video that revealed his intelligence.  Once was last year when they visited the family trailer at the lake together.  Chantal was rummaging through the drawer of the nightstand in the motel, and found a copy of the_Bhagavad Gita.  _Being the absolute ignorant uncultured boob that she is, her reaction was "Whaaa...? What's this?  Baghdad???"  Bibi correctly pronounced it and told her what it was.

Another time, Chantal was doing a livestream and referred to "some diet guy" on a program she and Bibi had watched.  Bibi correctly identified the diet guy as the late Dick Gregory, which kind of surprised me since I didn't think Dick Gregory would be known in Senegal (Gregory was also a black activist, so perhaps he is known in Africa for that; of course, he probably also said "hi, I'm Dick Gregory" at some point in the show as well)

Neither one of these incidents prove that Bibi has a degree in anything or has even been to college.  However, they _do_ suggest that he has at least some amount of knowledge and cultural awareness.  He certainly knows a helluva lot more than Chantal does.  Chantal, after all, recently asked Peetz if there is weather on the moon.  The fact that the moon is an airless, weatherless vacuum has apparently escaped her all these years.  Her basic knowledge, education, and English skills really do seem on par with Amberlynn, Amy, and Jen, which is to say she is about as smart as a fourth grader.

This merely highlights one of the many disconnects between the two lovebirds.  And on some level, I would expect it to annoy Bibi; generally speaking, intelligent people seek out people of similar intelligence as partners.  Nothing worse than having an absolute moron as a girlfriend unless she is one hot sexy mama, which Chantal obviously is not.


----------



## Dafuk (Jul 15, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> I agree that her pants are the probably reason the red dent is red and inflamed, but it looks like her fat would have grown that way anyway. The only way the pants could have shaped the fat like that would be if she wore her pants 24/7 for years - and she has told us many times that she rarely wears pants inside.


I think eventually over time the core muscles in her abdomen like dropped. Too much weight and stress and it could not longer hold itself up in tact. Her lower belly had to succeed from the union.  Her body is like pangaea but on auto speed with areas rifting to accommodate the weight. Yet she is still a whole supercontinent just with more mass. Yikes


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jul 15, 2019)

Okami Green said:


> Laparoscopic surgeries were a godsend. Here's a photo of the tool normally used in minimally invasive surgeries. The surgeon would most likely just use a lot of clamps and retractors to assist the scope
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Her cysts cannot be removed laparoscopically. Cysts have to be removed intact because there is always a chance of cancer seeding. She claims her cysts are 16x 9 cm and 16 x 10cm. The usual course of action would be a midline supra pubic incision. Which still might be a possibility using slings and adjusting the operating table and having a damn good anesthesiologist and respiratory staff on hand. No matter what incision is used, they'd be cutting through a wall of fat over a foot thick and then dealing with blobs of it encasing all of her organs. That said, with her unfortunate body habitus and all of her pre- surgical baggage (sleep apnea, alleged PE, pre diabetes), short of an immediate life threatening emergency, I can't see any surgeon operating on her without  her losing at least 150 lbs. She might make it through the actual surgery, but has post surgical complications written all over her.


----------



## Tastes Like Power (Jul 15, 2019)

Strine said:


> The excess skin thing is an unfortunate result of admirable weight loss, but it can be mitigated by losing the weight slowly through a moderated diet rather than an extreme one. Deathfats almost always go extreme, because they struggle to control their eating, but if they paced themselves their skin would look a bit better after it all.
> 
> Of course, Chantal has found an ingenious way to avoid excess skin: she's never going to lose any weight.


When obesity gets to the point of deathfat status, slow weight loss, health wise, isn’t the best option. Getting out of deathfat status quickly is more important. With that much fat to lose, especially with it being distributed so disproportionately like Chantal, there’s little to no mitigation of loose skin.

Not that Chantal has to worry about it anyway, she won’t stick to any diet or lifestyle change long-term that requires her to endure any discomfort (i.e. any lasting change from her normal “eaiting”).


----------



## PatTraverse (Jul 15, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> Her cysts cannot be removed laparoscopically. Cysts have to be removed intact because there is always a chance of cancer seeding. She claims her cysts are 16x 9 cm and 16 x 10cm. The usual course of action would be a midline supra pubic incision. Which still might be a possibility using slings and adjusting the operating table and having a damn good anesthesiologist and respiratory staff on hand. No matter what incision is used, they'd be cutting through a wall of fat over a foot thick and then dealing with blobs of it encasing all of her organs. That said, with her unfortunate body habitus and all of her pre- surgical baggage (sleep apnea, alleged PE, pre diabetes), short of an immediate life threatening emergency, I can't see any surgeon operating on her without  her losing at least 150 lbs. She might make it through the actual surgery, but has post surgical complications written all over her.


If Chantal does not die on the table, she would definitely die from complications afterwards. Not only because she is extremely obese and unhealthy, but, also because she would be non-compliant. Recovery is already a strick and grueling process for most people so imagine for someone in her condition.

She dislikes schedules and any form of discomfort. She would also find it appealing to be a dumb teenage rebel going against authority even in a matter of life and death. She cannot even comply to something simple like taking Vyvanse on a schedule for a few weeks so good luck getting her to follow an actual list of demands for months.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jul 15, 2019)

I love how you're all debating how the cysts could be removed, would it be by laparoscopy or regular surgery, where would they make the incision(s), etc. when the first question (and a very important one at that) is : will the anesthesiologist be able to keep her alive? 

At her weight, Chantal has much more chances to die on the table than you and I, dear KF friends.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 15, 2019)

Community post update: She's asking for questions for a "Q & Eh".  Of course the one comment she replies to is a troll.  She still can't help herself.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jul 15, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> View attachment 842119
> Here's an archive of day 5 and the TMI one.
> View attachment 842109


None of this Keto nonsense is going to work. In fact, after 2 days it already stopped because she stuffed her face at McDonalds after eating the entire container of fudge her mom gave her.
No diet will work because Chantal can never be truthful. Those pictures she posted are not of a 368 pound person. She can lie to herself about that number all she likes, but a lie it is.
How many times in this video did she try to convince herself & us how satisfying that lettuce & chicken was? And that 90 second bread? C'mon. This is a beef & cheddar lover we're talking about here. This is a Firehouse sub eater. This is a pizza/wings lover. This is a woman who just bought 2 meals at McDonalds because one wouldn't have been enough. But, some shredded chicken on lettuce was 'satisfying.' Sure Jan.
We all know how this story will end, in a binge. Chantal thinks a few days of 'clean' eating will magically make her 120 pounds. As soon as a hunger craving comes & her tiny brain realizes it will take YEARS of lettuce & shredded chicken dinners to lose weight, it will be over.
She lectured us about Keto, took us on a Keto grocery haul & lectured us more before caving in 2 1/2 days. I give her another couple days before it happens again.
Then what? A video telling us how she's going to live her life as she pleases? Will the steering wheel tray make a comeback? She ran to McDonalds the first chance she got, will Arby's or pizza be next?

So many questions. So many possibilities. And it's only the middle of July.
This is fun.


----------



## roachrypt (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## thejackal (Jul 15, 2019)

roachrypt said:


> View attachment 842569
> 
> 
> View attachment 842567



looks like her "rock" bibi wasn't around to tie her shoes for her in the morning.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 15, 2019)

She must have learned to do gym selfies from hambeast-athlete-in-chief, Ragen Chastain. Too bad she didn’t even bother to spray some water on her face and clothes. Rookie mistake. 

Of course she chose some random weightlifting machine. Why do cardio, which would actually help you, when you can do pointless exercises that will do absolutely nothing. Hey, but who’s cares that you couldn’t walk a mile if your life depended on it. The selfie is all that matters. Fake till you don’t make it.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Jul 15, 2019)

What do you think of when someone mentions a gym selfie? A man showing off his strong biceps and six pack? A woman displaying her firm butt and toned thighs? Or do you imagine a lard beach ball, awkwardly sitting on a piece of equipment (that she probably won't wipe down), with not a bead of sweat to be seen? She's probably at Arby's right now, rewarding herself just for touching a weightlifting machine.


----------



## Painted Pig (Jul 15, 2019)

roachrypt said:


> View attachment 842569
> 
> 
> View attachment 842567


Her gym "attempts" are the most enraging. Remember when she planned to go every morning at 5am? That fat idiot doesn't work so she can go any time of the day. Forcing herself to go early in the morning makes it even more of a dreaded chore for her. She probably does it so she can look like an instagram gym bunny that works out early before her glamorous photo shoots in Malibu.


----------



## PatTraverse (Jul 15, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> Her gym "attempts" are the most enraging. Remember when she planned to go every morning at 5am? That fat idiot doesn't work so she can go any time of the day. Forcing herself to go early in the morning makes it even more of a dreaded chore for her. She probably does it so she can look like an instagram gym bunny that works out early before her glamorous photo shoots in Malibu.


She goes early because no one is there. Her darting eyes would go crazy if she went there in the middle of the day ironically giving her the biggest workout in a while.

The first machine she should try at the gym is the working scale that could honestly weight her. The weightlifting machine is useless when just lifting her disgusting fat and heavy arms over her head would suffice.


----------



## thejackal (Jul 15, 2019)

PatTraverse said:


> She goes early because no one is there. Her darting eyes would go crazy if she went there in the middle of the day.
> 
> The first machine she should try at the gym is the working scale that could honestly weight her. The weightlifting machine is useless when just lifting her disgusting fat and heavy arms over her head would suffice.



yea it's a chest press machine.  you can get your cardio in through lifting (usually through supersets and/or HIIT) but chantal can't do any of those things the only machine in the gym that could help her is the elliptical or stair climber.  Those are the machines that can allow a 400+ person to workout long enough to make a difference.

and pool stuff.  she could swim.  but she's probably horrified of getting into a suit and who can blame her.

in short she's fucked without proper diet.  The gym can benefit her at 300 lbs but not 400+.


----------



## roachrypt (Jul 15, 2019)

thejackal said:


> yea it's a chest press machine.  you can get your cardio in through lifting (usually through supersets and/or HIIT) but chantal can't do any of those things the only machine in the gym that could help her is the elliptical or stair climber.  Those are the machines that can allow a 400+ person to workout long enough to make a difference.
> 
> and pool stuff.  she could swim.  but she's probably horrified of getting into a suit and who can blame her.
> 
> in short she's fucked without proper diet.  The gym can benefit her at 300 lbs but not 400+.



lol the gym isn't for chantal to lose weight/get healthy. 
It's for the AESTHETIC. 
hence why she's posting on social media about it "lol back the grind".... she's trying to role play the gym culture again. 
Pretty cringe.


----------



## PatTraverse (Jul 15, 2019)

thejackal said:


> yea it's a chest press machine.  you can get your cardio in through lifting (usually through supersets and/or HIIT) but chantal can't do any of those things the only machine in the gym that could help her is the elliptical or stair climber.  Those are the machines that can allow a 400+ person to workout long enough to make a difference.
> 
> and pool stuff.  she could swim.  but she's probably horrified of getting into a suit and who can blame her.
> 
> in short she's fucked without proper diet.  The gym can benefit her at 300 lbs but not 400+.


The gym cannot help anyone that still sees food as a reward no matter the weight. Even if Chantal honestly worked out every day, it would be negated every single time by pigging out on fast food after because she was good.


----------



## GuiltyAsCharged (Jul 15, 2019)

Bah ahaha ha! Yes girl you so skinny!!




2 1/2 days of “dieting”
1 day of binging
1 1/2 day of “dieting” 
Instantly slimmer!


----------



## thejackal (Jul 15, 2019)

roachrypt said:


> lol the gym isn't for chantal to lose weight/get healthy.
> It's for the AESTHETIC.
> hence why she's posting on social media about it "lol back the grind".... she's trying to role play the gym culture again.
> Pretty cringe.



no shit.   I figured I'd elucidate after seeing a handful of kiwis describe the chest press machine and flail for words.  the trope of "eating back the calories" among death fats that @PatTraverse described will sabotage her as she can't possibly workout enough (unless she did like an hour of elliptical and burned 600 or so calories above her usual TDEE) and duh it's for the ass pats.


GuiltyAsCharged said:


> Bah ahaha ha! Yes girl you so skinny!!
> View attachment 842650
> 2 1/2 days of “dieting”
> 1 day of binging
> ...



yea the mirror is having the same effect on the yoga ball in back as chantal's gut.  there isn't a gym built in the last 30 years that doesn't have slimming mirrors.


----------



## DongMiguel (Jul 15, 2019)

roachrypt said:


> View attachment 842080



"Feed me, Seymour!"


----------



## Kentaro (Jul 15, 2019)

Imagine she does like 10 reps of that chest machine and just keels over from a major heart attack caused by all the medication or some blood clot travelling to her heart.
Vyvanse does increase cardiovascular tension and BP after all. Also her pulse must be constantly raised.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 15, 2019)

GuiltyAsCharged said:


> Bah ahaha ha! Yes girl you so skinny!!
> View attachment 842650
> 2 1/2 days of “dieting”
> 1 day of binging
> ...



This comment made me chortle:


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jul 15, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Those pictures she posted are not of a 368 pound person. She can lie to herself about that number all she likes, but a lie it is.



It doesn't really matter if Chantal is 368lbs or closer to 500lbs (like I personally believe she is). The fact is, she will never have enough motivation and willpower to lose the weight and get healthier. So why the number should matter? Chantal can fake-diet and hit the gym for her IG aesthetic, at the end of the day what matters to her is food. She stated herself that this and that food is worth being fat for. She told her doctor she's not afraid to die. She stated in one of her most honest video ever that all she wants to do is eat. 

So the number doesn't matter, really. Knowing she's morbidly obese, steadily gaining weight as the camera doesn't lie, and will eventually eat herself into disability and immobility is all we need to know.


----------



## fatfuck (Jul 15, 2019)

the saddest thing is that she probably went to the gym just to take that picture, did some worthless exercise that didn't even burn 100 calories and then left. it's almost guaranteed that she stopped on the way back to recoup those burned calories and then some in some form of "keto friendly" breakfast.

gorl should just go out for a walk in nature instead of sitting on some worthless gym machine and doing arm lifts.

she can claim and take pictures of whatever she wants. the results will speak for themselves as even 50 lbs loss makes a pretty big visual difference. in the end if she lies she's only hurting herself. her credibility can't go any lower and only a fool or a completely oblivious new viewer would believe anything she says.


----------



## CH 815 (Jul 15, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> Her gym "attempts" are the most enraging. Remember when she planned to go every morning at 5am? That fat idiot doesn't work so she can go any time of the day. Forcing herself to go early in the morning makes it even more of a dreaded chore for her. She probably does it so she can look like an instagram gym bunny that works out early before her glamorous photo shoots in Malibu.



I think she also says she does it because she doesn't like to be at the gym when there are other people around. Good to see she's not wearing her gym trousers. Maybe she outgrew them. I kind of miss them.


----------



## Ellana (Jul 15, 2019)

Gastric Ghoul said:


> I think she also says she does it because she doesn't like to be at the gym when there are other people around. Good to see she's not wearing her gym trousers. Maybe she outgrew them. I kind of miss them.
> 
> View attachment 842850


How did she ever work out in those pants? They look like the trousers intended for businesswomen that fit snug at the waist, offer little give, and one wrong move while exercising is just asking for a crotch or ass tear. 

JCPenney and Torrid trousers. Why anyone would choose to work out in those over sweats is beyond me.

Bitch probably ripped those "gym" trousers. RIP


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Jul 15, 2019)

Ellana said:


> How did she ever work out in those pants? They look like the trousers intended for businesswomen that fit snug at the waist, offer little give, and one wrong move while exercising is just asking for a crotch or ass tear.
> View attachment 842883View attachment 842889
> JCPenney and Torrid trousers. Why anyone would choose to work out in those over sweats is beyond me.
> 
> Bitch probably ripped those "gym" trousers. RIP


How did she work out in them? She didn't. Easy. 

I assume she's also just finally outgrown them enough that even she couldn't pretend they still fit.


----------



## Viridian (Jul 15, 2019)

The like/dislike ratio on her last vid at the moment:





Yet mysteriously 99% of her comments come from positive asslickers.

But she's totally not deleting comments anymore u gais.


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 15, 2019)

So then, she's officially past the part of treatement where she was told to take it easy because of her PE? Because she has ended up back in the ER a bunch of times for "overdoing it."


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 15, 2019)

Gastric Ghoul said:


> I think she also says she does it because she doesn't like to be at the gym when there are other people around. Good to see she's not wearing her gym trousers. Maybe she outgrew them. I kind of miss them.
> 
> View attachment 842850



Maybe those are the pants she shit herself in a couple of weeks ago?  She was wearing them almost every day and then abruptly stopped...


----------



## wheelpower (Jul 15, 2019)

New video


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 15, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> New video



Amount of video time showing exercise at the gym: 8 shifty-eyed seconds.
Amount of video time devoted to food (unpacking, preparation, and showing it off): 8 stoned minutes

She is a lot more out of breath unpacking the groceries than she is after her "workout"

We've seen this scam many times before.  If she had actually worked out for more than a minute, she would have been drenched in sweat afterwards.  Needless to say, she isn't.





Oh, and not only does she love Lolcow Cheese, she also likes Hayter's Sausages...


----------



## MegaKitty (Jul 15, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> Her cysts cannot be removed laparoscopically. Cysts have to be removed intact because there is always a chance of cancer seeding. She claims her cysts are 16x 9 cm and 16 x 10cm. The usual course of action would be a midline supra pubic incision. Which still might be a possibility using slings and adjusting the operating table and having a damn good anesthesiologist and respiratory staff on hand. No matter what incision is used, they'd be cutting through a wall of fat over a foot thick and then dealing with blobs of it encasing all of her organs. That said, with her unfortunate body habitus and all of her pre- surgical baggage (sleep apnea, alleged PE, pre diabetes), short of an immediate life threatening emergency, I can't see any surgeon operating on her without  her losing at least 150 lbs. She might make it through the actual surgery, but has post surgical complications written all over her.



Sorry to be late on this, but her airway anatomy is absolutely terrifying. There are very few anesthesiologists that would be able to approach that intubation confidently...then there’s the matter of getting her off a ventilator after surgery. I doubt she could be weaned and extubated easily and would probably end up in a SICU. Yikes.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jul 15, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> New video


This is like groundhog day.
She said the other day that her meds were upped because her blood work was not good, but just said she called the doctor today to see if she could take more medicine because of chest pains. I can't keep up with her lies anymore.
I thought she was going to pass out showing her food haul.
For someone on day 6 (not really, but she has an excuse for everything) she somehow doesn't bother to read labels on certain things very well. She piled on the sour cream, then read the label. And her measurements are completely off. This is a woman who has no idea how little one tablespoon really is.
This girl loves cheese. It's her trigger, but she can't stop buying it & can't stop eating it. I think this was mostly her reasoning in trying Keto -all the cheese.

She is ready for the gym tomorrow with her new gym bag & lock, but said earlier Tuesday was a Peetz day with a lot of walking. Again, can't keep up with the stories she tells. I wonder how many times she walked past the gym scale.

But, doesn't matter, as this isn't going to last.
Each time she drives her car the temptation is there.
Arby's, Burger King, McDonalds, Firehouse subs, Subway, Starbucks, etc, etc, etc. They win every time she starts her car.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Jul 15, 2019)

Why does she even need to lift weights at the gym when she's carrying around these big guns?


Spoiler: massive python








Eta: It's not a good sign when you need a 3 hour nap after spending a few minutes at the gym.


----------



## Gawdamit (Jul 15, 2019)

If her blood is too thick then she's not drinking enough water. Big surprise, she just drinks water for the camera


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jul 15, 2019)

Archive of the day 6 video




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jul 15, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> Archive
> View attachment 843259


Rate me late but that gay fucking intro tho


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jul 15, 2019)

Gawdamit said:


> If her blood is too thick then she's not drinking enough water. Big surprise, she just drinks water for the camera


I dont believe that she suffers from hypercoagulation in the strictest sense. More like her obesity is preventing proper blood flow in her extremities and any (alleged) drs are taking precautions. With all of her abdominal fat, her deep veins must be groaning. Her blood must also be 70% lipids right about now and have the consistency of glue. Or maybe KFC gravy?  I'd love to know what her cholesterol is.


----------



## marjoram (Jul 15, 2019)

What's with the weird cut when she's in the car about to show her new gym bag? 
Fast food wrappers get in the way???


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Jul 15, 2019)

She forgot her earphones and said, "Because there's no way, I cannot do cardio... without music. I just can't, I just can't do it. I just can't."

Gorl can't do cardio at all. This is the same person who couldn't handle bagging her own groceries because it was so exhausting for her.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 15, 2019)

marjoram said:


> What's with the weird cut when she's in the car about to show her new gym bag?
> Fast food wrappers get in the way???


Maybe. I thought since it was a free bag it probably had the name/location of the gym on it.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jul 15, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Maybe. I thought since it was a free bag it probably had the name/location of the gym on it.
> 
> View attachment 843366


Looking rough fatso


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Jul 15, 2019)

Poor Chantal i know that eating all the animal products she is now has got to be hard for her. All the poor animals that died & were tortured for her meat & cheeses.  To go from being such a strict vegan to Keto...


----------



## Barbarella (Jul 15, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> This is like groundhog day.



In more ways than one.  She cannot say a sentence without repeating it:

Hey guys, hey guys.  Let's get to, let's get to.  I can't do cardio without music, just can't do it without music.  Welcome to day six of this keto journey, yeah, day six.  That's what I'm gonna do, yeah, that's what I'm gonna do.  

On and on.  

She can hardly say anything just once.  Same as she eats.  

When we talk about Chantel's cycles, it's more than just behavior. It's like her whole life is a loop. She even has repeated stomachs. There is some sort of OCD involved with her, I think. Most of her diagnosis comes down to "bad person" but she still has defects.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jul 15, 2019)

Big Al's Crusty Sty said:


> Poor Chantal i know that eating all the animal products she is now has got to be hard for her. All the poor animals that died & were tortured for her meat & cheeses.  To go from being such a strict vegan to Keto...



She could always "try" vegan keto on her next Dieting Adventorney


----------



## Mary Tyler Meltdown (Jul 15, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> New video



Sour cream, salty meat, salty salsa, and some lettuce on a shell of pure cheese. 

This is a diet food?


----------



## Guardsman42 (Jul 15, 2019)

Mary Tyler Meltdown said:


> Sour cream, salty meat, salty salsa, and some lettuce on a shell of pure cheese.
> 
> This is a diet food?



I've seen actual keto versions of it..and yes they'll do cheese but you know still in moderation..and...she just eats processed crap.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 15, 2019)

Live again


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 15, 2019)

Chantal "Keto" Day Two:  "I'm trying not to eat as much dairy like the melted cheese and stuff like that."


----------



## DongMiguel (Jul 15, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> Archive of the day 6 video
> View attachment 843259



lol she's over here talking about how she might have been in ketosis after two fucking days...


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 15, 2019)

She says in her live, "I think this diet's good for losing inches."


----------



## SalamanderPrey (Jul 15, 2019)

BhertMern said:


> She forgot her earphones and said, "Because there's no way, I cannot do cardio... without music. I just can't, I just can't do it. I just can't."


What kind of music do you think she listens to? Teenage girl pop artists or basic bitch rap songs?


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 15, 2019)

SalamanderPrey said:


> What kind of music do you think she listens to? Teenage girl pop artists or basic bitch rap songs?


She listens to 90s music since she is mentally stunted as a teen. Search her YT and you'll find a whole bunch of horribly sung covers.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jul 15, 2019)

Can someone please explain to me why deathfats never seem to wash their hair even when they claim (claim) to have taken a shower? I know- Chantal lies. It just seems like a commonality amongst all of them and a lie that is very telling because dirty greasy hair plastered on their heads advertises poor hygiene. Can they all not fit in the shower anymore?


----------



## sweetie_squad_4_lyfe (Jul 15, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> Can someone please explain to me why deathfats never seem to wash their hair even when they claim (claim) to have taken a shower? I know- Chantal lies. It just seems like a commonality amongst all of them and a lie that is very telling because dirty greasy hair plastered on their heads advertises poor hygiene. Can they all not fit in the shower anymore?


washing your hair requires you to lift your arms for more than a few seconds. lifting those giant things for even a fraction of a second must be exhausting for them, so lifting them AND having to exert the energy to move their fingers to shampoo and rinse their hair is just too much for them to handle.


----------



## multiverse (Jul 16, 2019)

sweetie_squad_4_lyfe said:


> washing your hair requires you to lift your arms for more than a few seconds. lifting those giant things for even a fraction of a second must be exhausting for them, so lifting them AND having to exert the energy to move their fingers to shampoo and rinse their hair is just too much for them to handle.


Many of the shows about deathfats show them forcing their children to wash their hair, as their arms are too heavy for them to lift. Chantal has no children to force to wash her, and Bibi isn't interested.


----------



## sweetie_squad_4_lyfe (Jul 16, 2019)

multiverse said:


> Many of the shows about deathfats show them forcing their children to wash their hair, as their arms are too heavy for them to lift. Chantal has no children to force to wash her, and Bibi isn't interested.


im surprised she hasnt discovered dry shampoo. even then, that still requires lifting your arms so even that might not work for her.


----------



## multiverse (Jul 16, 2019)

sweetie_squad_4_lyfe said:


> im surprised she hasnt discovered dry shampoo. even then, that still requires lifting your arms so even that might not work for her.


And requires vigourous brushing afterwards,  hence what looks like dandruff when she fails to brush it out. Plus the fake hair powder.


----------



## Guardsman42 (Jul 16, 2019)

multiverse said:


> And requires vigourous brushing afterwards,  hence what looks like dandruff when she fails to brush it out. Plus the fake hair powder.



It's actually plaque psoriasis more likely. There's strong evidence between diabetes and that. Most deathfats are diabetic. <Either because they were born that way or trash their body till they end up that way>.

Keep in mind this condition can be treated with a medication called Clobex..which is available as a shampoo..a spray..or a gel you rub in. Deathfats can't even be bothered to spray their own hair to fend off this condition. <Also in some countries..hell most, Clobex is basically OTC>


----------



## Viridian (Jul 16, 2019)

Likes/dislikes on the Day 6 vids as of right now:






Yet the comments are 100% positive.
 
How many fast food places do you think she hit up tonight after she choked down her "keto" meal for the camera?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 16, 2019)

People have pointed out that she gets frustrated when she doesn't wake up a skinny legend after 2 days of dieting. But if she's getting asspats/like ratios, I think she can hold out a little longer than she would otherwise (e.g. Ghost Diet). 

But the praise is no real substitute for the magical instant results she expects. Chantal will chimp n' chomp eventually.


----------



## Gawdamit (Jul 16, 2019)

I really hate when she yawns throughout her livestreams. She looks so fucking bored. Get off youtube you POS


----------



## Beluga (Jul 16, 2019)

She must be bored out of her mind, she did what, one livestream a day for the past week or so? Plus, she really is a moron. She actually thinks that her audience believe she's doing keto and she's losing weight or inches. Like, gurl, really? Our eyes are connected to a functioning brain, unlike someone else's. Her fat is suffocating what little grey matter she has left.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 16, 2019)

It feels an awful lot like a repeat of last year before she told the truth that she had been binging in secret. If she’s actually honest, good for her. Finally! Personally, I just don’t buy it. She has a history of borderline sociopathic lying. Until I see some change in her physique, I’ll remain highly skeptical. 

Bear in mind that, when Chantal says she’s excited by a new journey, she’s excited by the novelty. The shopping, the new food items. She already sees herself as the new Victoria’s Secret angel, her heydurs weeping and begging for forgiveness, the media scheduling interviews with her... Once she sees that the weightloss isn’t as fast as she dreamed it would be, she’s gonna throw a tantrum and “leave” youtube once again.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Jul 16, 2019)

In looking at the "gym" pictures, it looks more like a gym at an apartment complex. The way it is laid out, with the fake plants, carpet, etc.

She is in the gym by herself because most people that use the apartment gym have to do so after work, unlike Flobby Bobby. 

I could be wrong and this is a true and honest gym but it doesn't look like it. How much you want to bet she went to the apartment gym, sat on the equipment, took a picture, and rewarded herself with a block of cheese.


----------



## meepmapmop (Jul 16, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> New video



Jesus, Mary, and Joseph.... her skin looks atrocious in this thumbnail...


----------



## Citroen (Jul 16, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Spoiler: Fantasy Land
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit, those photos are horrifying. It should be mandatory viewing in America, too often people seem to think they can eat however they want, lose the weight and return to what they were before. But past a certain threshold of skin stretching, there's no return.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 16, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> In looking at the "gym" pictures, it looks more like a gym at an apartment complex. The way it is laid out, with the fake plants, carpet, etc.
> 
> She is in the gym by herself because most people that use the apartment gym have to do so after work, unlike Flobby Bobby.
> 
> I could be wrong and this is a true and honest gym but it doesn't look like it. How much you want to bet she went to the apartment gym, sat on the equipment, took a picture, and rewarded herself with a block of cheese.



I don't think so. I am pretty sure this is the gym she did the "tour" of. The main reason it wouldn't be her apartment gym is because she lives in a shitty apartment building in a shitty area of town. It most definitely does not have a gym. The gym she is in looks nice. Paid in part by Chantal's dime, no doubt. She's probably gone less than once a month on average, and how long has she been paying for it now? I can imagine her wearing out a treadmill pretty fast, though. Hopefully the equipment can withstand 20 seconds of near-activity from a 400 pounder.


----------



## PatTraverse (Jul 16, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> I don't think so. I am pretty sure this is the gym she did the "tour" of. The main reason it wouldn't be her apartment gym is because she lives in a shitty apartment building in a shitty area of town. It most definitely does not have a gym. The gym she is in looks nice. Paid in part by Chantal's dime, no doubt. She's probably gone less than once a month on average, and how long has she been paying for it now? I can imagine her wearing out a treadmill pretty fast, though. Hopefully the equipment can withstand 20 seconds of near-activity from a 400 pounder.


Gyms love fat whales like Chantal in every sense of the word. She is exactly the type of people they look for so that they can profit from them. They know that they will pay for full memberships while never showing up to take space away from people who are actually there to train and they are forever fat so they always want to lose weight. They never really train either when they are there so no wear & tear on costly equipment.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 16, 2019)

If history repeats itself, which it always does with Chantal, she will be seen one more time in the gym this week for about 8-10 seconds in an ambiguous clip that will be hard to date, raising questions as to whether or not she went again or just used an outtake from the first visit.

Then, there will be no more gym visits on video for two weeks, at which point the haters will start haranguing her.  So, she'll do another 10-second gym clip to shut them up, and that will be the end of it for months.  This is precisely what happened last time.

In her livestream yesterday, she reiterated that she _hates _exercise, and I would say that as long as discussion/display of food continues to consume about 100 times as much screen time as exercise/workout talk does, we can safely assume that she is still a glutton who poses on gym equipment for unearned asspats.  That is what she does after all; she seeks unearned praise all the time.  This is why "con artist" is a reasonably apt term for her.

Food continues to dominate her every waking thought, and she'll get tired of making inferior, awful recipes.  She has no idea how to cook anything beyond roasting it on a cookie sheet.  There's no way she'll stay satisfied with that, in a world where people enjoy pizza and pies and cakes and poutine and tater tots and all her other favorites.

However, keto is a fairly dangerous diet to fuck up, because if she cheats on it, she will render it useless, and all those mountains of cheese and bacon she is gorging herself on (lavishly covered in sour cream and dips, no less) are going to turn into poundage fast.

As an aside, there should be a special place in hell for the dingbats who babble on and on about keto flu and shit like that.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jul 16, 2019)

She's honestly so big she doesn't need to 'work out' to lose weight. She just needs to be mobile a few times a day. Walking around her block in the morning and at night would literally be enough for what she needs. Once again, she's completely over complicating things, and setting herself up for complete failure.


----------



## Or Else What (Jul 16, 2019)

Guardsman42 said:


> It's actually plaque psoriasis more likely. There's strong evidence between diabetes and that. Most deathfats are diabetic. <Either because they were born that way or trash their body till they end up that way>.



That's a bit sweeping, to say the least.

Psoriasis is an auto-immune disorder; it increases the likelihood of diabetes. Possibly because of the relationship between the inflammation of skin cells and fat tissue, and glucose metabolism.









						Why does psoriasis increase diabetes risk?
					

Research has long established that psoriasis increases the risk of developing diabetes, but the exact nature of the link has been a mystery.




					www.medicalnewstoday.com
				




There's no evidence that Chantal has the beetus (although there's a possibility she's pre Type II).

And AFAIK Chantal does not have psoriasis. Chantal's general dermal/scalp crustiness is most likely a result of circulatory problems caused by her weight and relative immobility, and of basic hygiene difficulties and ignorance (the former because she basically can't reach far, the latter because she is astonishingly resistant to common sense and the visual and sensatory evidence her body is broadcasting at her ) .


----------



## Princess Ariel (Jul 16, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> She's honestly so big she doesn't need to 'work out' to lose weight. She just needs to be mobile a few times a day. Walking around her block in the morning and at night would literally be enough for what she needs. Once again, she's completely over complicating things, and setting herself up for complete failure.



Seriously idk why the fuck she’s paying for a gym membership. Her muscles won’t even be visible for another 1,000 years at this rate and her heart become sufficiently challenged after about 5 minutes of a leisurely walk on level ground. Her arms get challenged just from try (when she tries) to do her hair.

There’s no way she’s logging reps and sets or even trying to achieve progressive overload to build muscle. So what’s the point? 
I know she wants those gym selfie brownie points but I also feel she legitimately thinks going to the gym at this stage will help her. Which at most, is a distraction from food. That is absolutely the only way it’s helping her right now.


----------



## sweetie_squad_4_lyfe (Jul 16, 2019)

Viridian said:


> Likes/dislikes on the Day 6 vids as of right now:
> 
> View attachment 843660
> 
> ...


i read that as "fat" food places for a sec. which is a more accurate name tbh


----------



## Or Else What (Jul 16, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> Seriously idk why the fuck she’s paying for a gym membership. Her muscles won’t even be visible for another 1,000 years at this rate and her heart become sufficiently challenged after about 5 minutes of a leisurely walk on level ground. Her arms get challenged just from try (when she tries) to do her hair.
> 
> There’s no way she’s logging reps and sets or even trying to achieve progressive overload to build muscle. So what’s the point?
> I know she wants those gym selfie brownie points but I also feel she legitimately thinks going to the gym at this stage will help her. Which at most, is a distraction from food. That is absolutely the only way it’s helping her right now.



I'm sure that Chantal's gym membership is a contractual hangover from one of the frantically-hyped spend/plan binges she did for one of her frantically-hyped pre-diet/reinvention splurges - about 3 cycles ago I think it was. So that would be - what? 4 months ago? But as Chantal (or more likely, poor gullible Grandma) is now locked into fees to see out a year, Fooly Bully decides to get her some value. 

So: crack of dawn and full of both breakfast and her own personal brand of klear-minded ketoticism, Chantal hurples forth and as soon as through the doors has a rigorously restorative rest and mops her melting melon. Then upgets, turns a corner and plonks herself down on the exact same piece of place of pose she used for her last lookit-mee gym session (what  GuiltyAsCharged reminded us of):






						Chantal Sarault / Foodie Beauty
					

Holy shit, those photos are horrifying. It should be mandatory viewing in America, too often people seem to think they can eat however they want, lose the weight and return to what they were before. But past a certain threshold of skin stretching, there's no return.




					kiwifarms.net
				




Now I am sure this new photo, along with similar snaps of barely-altered poses and accompanied by loads of bullshit cringe-sperg and beggary, will be sent to Grandma. And will be insistently followed up because Chantal wants her latest hearts-desire bought and paid for because see, Grandma, dutiful driver Chantal was being so good but is now all ketoticated and stuff especially after that workout so no way can she take you shopping for the next 26 days at least, ha! But if you set up an account to pay for and have delivered all those healthy groceries to Chantal's apartment, why that'll surely be the best thing any loving Grandma would do. Should do. Owes it to Chantal and her certain cure.

Something like that, I reckon anyway...


----------



## Viridian (Jul 16, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> Seriously idk why the fuck she’s paying for a gym membership. Her muscles won’t even be visible for another 1,000 years at this rate and her heart become sufficiently challenged after about 5 minutes of a leisurely walk on level ground. Her arms get challenged just from try (when she tries) to do her hair.
> 
> There’s no way she’s logging reps and sets or even trying to achieve progressive overload to build muscle. So what’s the point?
> I know she wants those gym selfie brownie points but I also feel she legitimately thinks going to the gym at this stage will help her. Which at most, is a distraction from food. That is absolutely the only way it’s helping her right now.



The gym isn't even a distraction from food at this point, because she always uses going to the gym as an excuse to treat herself to fast food. We saw this during her last gym expeditions, and it's a constant with chronic fats like her. They always use food as a "reward" for the fact they spent 10 minutes inside a gym and did maybe 2 minutes of exercise, thereby undoing any small amount of calories they managed to burn and packing on more flab instead.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jul 16, 2019)

Nice mustache, bitch.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 16, 2019)

Enjoying a beautiful day! On her humongous ass, of course, likely on something that no non-400-pounder would ever need to use as a seat. What's left of her stringy hair drenched in sweat from a strenuous walk across the parking lot, sweat that removed all but the last bit of her scalp soot. Barely in frame, smug look on her fat face, her one-and-only bra showing, purposefully. James nearby, no doubt, having to endure his fat chauffeur for his weekly comic trip.

What disgusting meal will she eat out today? We'll see soon, I'm sure. I wonder if she knows that half-pound Beef and Cheddars sans bun and ranch have only 6g carbs. Well, now she does.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Jul 16, 2019)

Viridian said:


>



Even her arm has a dent in it. The top is fat, then it's almost normal. Well, normal compared to the rest of her.



roachrypt said:


> View attachment 842080
> 
> Imagine... you're in the laundromat. And this big hunka WOMAN walks in the door. Well, I'll be damn lads. It's all you can do to control yourself. Who could really blame the guy for staring? I'm sure he was just CONSUMED in lust. I mean, really - with a body like that... she's a damn near sculpture of sex.



If I was laundromat lover, I'd shit myself too seeing such a sight.


----------



## Viridian (Jul 16, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Nice mustache, bitch.
> View attachment 844264





sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 844316




  Even a combination of fat girl angles and face tuning apps can't remove all evidence of her multiple chins anymore. I like how she's trying to Instagram LARP that she still has a neck anymore when we have so much evidence otherwise:


----------



## PatTraverse (Jul 16, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Nice mustache, bitch.
> View attachment 844264


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 16, 2019)

No heydur could hate her as much as she hates herself. If only she could look at Arby’s drive-thru with as much disgust and contempt as she looks at herself.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jul 16, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Nice mustache, bitch.
> View attachment 844264


Still ugly AF


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jul 16, 2019)

What kind of hipster shit hole serves drinks in a measuring cup?


----------



## Barbarella (Jul 16, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> What kind of hipster shit hole serves drinks in a measuring cup?
> View attachment 844474


Is that her veggie dip?  3/4 of a cup of ranch, no doubt? 

Holy shit.  No diet will overcome eating like that.


Edit:  I looked it up.  If that's ranch and it's the light version, there are 720 calories in that dressing. (60 per serving, which is 2 T) If it's the regular there are 1,680 calories. (280 per serving) 3/4 of a cup is 12 tablespoons if anybody wants to check my math which I'm bad at.

I know zero about diets but keto or ghost, aren't you supposed to pay attention to that kind of thing?  Does the fact that you can eat a bunch of meat and butter and cheese mean you can eat all the dressing you want?  Or is she under the impression that's just a few tablespoons....


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jul 16, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> What kind of hipster shit hole serves drinks in a measuring cup?
> View attachment 844474


Ok Chantal, now show us what you’re eating


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 16, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> What kind of hipster shit hole serves drinks in a measuring cup?
> View attachment 844474


Apparently it's The Works - the place she goes to get those "Wrecking Balls" aka bacon wrapped balls of cheese. If she didn't get an order of those and eat them all herself I'll eat my hat.


----------



## Viridian (Jul 16, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Apparently it's The Works - the place she goes to get those "Wrecking Balls" aka bacon wrapped balls cheese. If she didn't get an order of those and eat them all herself I'll eat my hat.



Those are probably lurking on the unseen half of that other tray in the picture, the one with the french fries--which she will also gobble down, no doubt.


----------



## Blood Bath & Beyond (Jul 16, 2019)

I don't regularly keep up on Chantal as she's not one of my favorite lolcows, but recently I watched Null's stream on her from late 2018 and found myself wondering if Bibi had been able to get away from her yet or if he's still with the beast. Bibi's situation had me feeling pretty bad for him because his seething hatred for her simmering below the surface of his apathetic exterior is palpable. 

Because he's an immigrant from some 3rd world shithole is he just stuck with her?


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 16, 2019)

Blood Bath & Beyond said:


> Because he's an immigrant from some 3rd world shithole is he just stuck with her?



There is a sizable likelihood that he has more college degrees than you do, but yes, he is still living in the same apartment.


----------



## Blood Bath & Beyond (Jul 16, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> There is a sizable likelihood that he has more college degrees than you do, but yes, he is still living in the same apartment.



I can't tell if you misread or you're just a moron, but at no point did I insult him or his intelligence. I was asking if he was stuck with her because if he left her he might be sent back to what is objectively a 3rd world shithole.

Also, as far as your comment, I'm not going to powerlevel, but *I really doubt it*. Anyway it's possible for someone to have 20 college degrees in absolutely useless and inane things and for it not to intellectually equal even one math or engineering degree.

Extra special edit for all you beautiful and special individuals: For some reason most of the fat woman threads on this site are filled with the absolute dumbest fucking people Kiwifarms has to offer. Probably because it's mostly catty wimmins and faggots who lurk around in them.


----------



## wheelpower (Jul 16, 2019)

New video


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 16, 2019)

Blood Bath & Beyond said:


> I can't tell if you misread or you're just a moron, but at no point did I insult him or his intelligence. I was asking if he was stuck with her because if he left her he might be sent back to what is objectively a 3rd world shithole.
> 
> Also, as far as your comment, I'm not going to powerlevel, but *I really doubt it*. Anyway it's possible for someone to have 20 college degrees in absolutely useless and inane things and for it not to intellectually equal even one math or engineering degree.



Look nigger I don't need no fancy bouk learnings to know that you could have answered your own question with the infomacation readily available in this here thread. We only mention bibi every fucking page. Don't get pissy because people don't want to spoonfeed.


----------



## Guardsman42 (Jul 16, 2019)

So what. No one bothered to comment there is a plate of fucking fries? 'Keto' my ass.


----------



## Scarboroughgirl (Jul 16, 2019)

I'll give my little summary to spare anyone who doesn't want to watch...

day 7 of her "keto journey"
claimed she just had a "couple of the moon cheese" and some slices of deli turkey, sure jan 
"saving calories for dinner" kek
asks Peetz to talk about his tshirt for the audience like he's an exceptional child
watched a doc about spirit bears at the Native Museum of Civilization
slow walking tour inside the museum w heavy breathing
learned very little about any of the actual history of Canada shown in the museum
during a "sit break" she acknowledges that she's sweaty but claims she's able to walk further than usual ~ all that ketosis energy, gorl
gawks at skulls in the Neanderthal exhibit
Peetz claims one of them belongs to a cyclops
God when she gets in her car wearing that pink tank top she looks like a gleeful pig
got "about two hours of walking" and "didn't even sit for a minute here and there"
eating at the Works, getting a bunless burger
says she likes to eat by 8 and fast till 12
"but when I get home I might eat something else"
getting into frame when they are back in the car, Peetz makes an all too serious "joke" about sliding into her dms

fin


----------



## Mr Foster (Jul 16, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Look nigger I don't need no fancy bouk learnings to know that you could have answered your own question with the infomacation readily available in this here thread. We only mention bibi every fucking page. Don't get pissy because people don't want to spoonfeed.



You seem upset.


----------



## GuiltyAsCharged (Jul 16, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> New video



Like/dislike ratio off again (on this and all recent videos). Not sure what she expected when she turned them back on but that was short lived.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 16, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> Is that her veggie dip?  3/4 of a cup of ranch, no doubt?
> 
> Holy shit.  No diet will overcome eating like that.
> 
> ...



It's a four ounce serving which is about 4 tablespoons.



Guardsman42 said:


> So what. No one bothered to comment there is a plate of fucking fries? 'Keto' my ass.



The fries were on Peetz's plate. The guy just as predictably wears a comic book fanboy shirt only orders fries and burgers. Every. Fucking. Time.

This video was quite boring -though she's finally able to walk a little further but she's pretty out of breath most of the time, which is probably why she doesn't  really explain much about anything.  Well, that and she doesn't really know much.


----------



## Botched Tit Job (Jul 16, 2019)

How long until her confession video admitting she's been binging this whole time? I give it until this weekend.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jul 16, 2019)

Or Else What said:


> I'm sure that Chantal's gym membership is a contractual hangover from one of the frantically-hyped spend/plan binges she did for one of her frantically-hyped pre-diet/reinvention splurges - about 3 cycles ago I think it was. So that would be - what? 4 months ago? But as Chantal (or more likely, poor gullible Grandma) is now locked into fees to see out a year, Fooly Bully decides to get her some value.
> 
> So: crack of dawn and full of both breakfast and her own personal brand of klear-minded ketoticism, Chantal hurples forth and as soon as through the doors has a rigorously restorative rest and mops her melting melon. Then upgets, turns a corner and plonks herself down on the exact same piece of place of pose she used for her last lookit-mee gym session (what  GuiltyAsCharged reminded us of):
> 
> ...


Hurple truly is the best word.


----------



## Barbarella (Jul 16, 2019)

To stop the argument, Bibi is still with her. His sister moved in and some joke that she’s actually a wife or girlfriend. 

You only have to go back about ten pages to read about Bibi, not to mention there is a search. 

Can we be done with the internal autism now and let it be about the cows?


----------



## meepmapmop (Jul 16, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> Is that her veggie dip?  3/4 of a cup of ranch, no doubt?
> 
> Holy shit.  No diet will overcome eating like that.
> 
> ...



What I immediately noticed was the litre of sauce on her burger.... I’m waiting for the chimp out binge when she realizes her version of healthy eating isn’t working


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Jul 16, 2019)

Cringey and loud, that pretty well describes Tweedledee & Tweedledumpy at the museum. From that wheezing/coughing laugh thing that Chantal does throughout, to Peetz loudly broadcasting that his sex life is like the Great Depression... I'm sure the two of them received lots of sidelong glances from other annoyed museum guests. 

"Honey look, one of the Neanderthal exhibits came to life and is wearing a yellow X-Men tshirt." 
"Where sweetie? I can't see anything because I'm stuck behind this snorting land manatee that insists on filming everything. "


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 16, 2019)

The cringiest part for me was Chantal's utter delight at seeing the food on display. "Corn's in everything, you know." I'm surprised she didn't start educating the masses on healthy eating.


----------



## Big Tiddy Goth GF (Jul 16, 2019)

Looking huger than ever.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 16, 2019)

Look at those hands!


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 16, 2019)

Why is she even doing this, has she explained? Neither of them seem at all interested in these gay little field trips. idgi


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jul 17, 2019)

Archive of the latest video, also someone @ me in the future if she does anything noteworthy on a live stream that warrants archiving it.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Scarboroughgirl (Jul 17, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Why is she even doing this, has she explained? Neither of them seem at all interested in these gay little field trips. idgi



to try and boost channel views because she knows Peetz has been supported on her channel in the past/liked by viewers for his harmless "quirkiness" (I guess that's why, I don't personally like him)


----------



## Big Tiddy Goth GF (Jul 17, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 845038
> 
> Look at those hands!


----------



## Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop (Jul 17, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 845038
> 
> Look at those hands!





estroginandjuice said:


> View attachment 845100


Those trotters look absolutely dainty compared to our cow. This seems a bit more accurate:


----------



## Strine (Jul 17, 2019)

Hey guys didn't read the thread and just wanted to say I have a PhD and Superman is my dad and is it true that Chantal is fat?


----------



## Painted Pig (Jul 17, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 845038
> 
> Look at those hands!


Robert Pickton would have a field day.


----------



## CH 815 (Jul 17, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Why is she even doing this, has she explained? Neither of them seem at all interested in these gay little field trips. idgi



She wants to be a “travel channel.”


----------



## Niggers are gay (Jul 17, 2019)

The irony that they went to see an exhibit featuring neanderthals,  when Peetz probably had to stop 50 times to pose for photos from Japanese tourists thinking he was a live exhibit. Nigger looks so much like a neanderthal, at this point it's a surprise he hasn't got a wooden club on him.


----------



## JoyQ (Jul 17, 2019)

The sad thing is that from watching MSPL I have heard the deathfats say one of their big fears of losing weight is the excess skin. If you lose 200 pounds will you have 40 pounds of excess skin? Probably. But you will have more energy, better mental health, the ability to do more and see more and actually have a life. 

How is excess skin your big concern? It’s not like it’s less atttactive than being morbidly obese and it’s much easier to hide. 

It’s like if they can’t be a size 2 perfect princess they don’t want to lose weight. All or nothing. Just like the dieting. Just


----------



## CH 815 (Jul 17, 2019)

Timestamp 11:39 "Ever drank gravy?" - Chantal, 2017

Edit: It's not late. It's evidence that she's been drinking gravy for years now. She broke down about drinking KFC gravy a few weeks ago but in 2017 it was a joke to her and she thought it was a "relatable" thing that most people did.


----------



## UW 411 (Jul 17, 2019)

Bet she drinks it by the boatload.


----------



## Viridian (Jul 17, 2019)

So the regular-size classic poutine from New York Fries clocks in at:

950 calories
50 grams of fat
15 grams of saturated fat
1 gram of trans fat
60 milligrams of cholesterol
1,150 milligrams of sodium
*100 grams of carbohydrates*
7 grams of fiber
19 grams of protein


			https://www.newyorkfries.com/pdf/Nutritionals-11x8.5-version_UPDATED_20190624.pdf
		


And this is _before _she added the extra cheese, extra gravy, AND extra salt she ordered.

ETA: I'm exceptional and didn't notice the date, whoops.


----------



## CH 815 (Jul 17, 2019)

Viridian said:


> So the regular-size classic poutine from New York Fries clocks in at:
> 
> 950 calories
> 50 grams of fat
> ...



It's an old video from 2017 - but yes, this meal was a mess. I can't fathom why anyone would put extra salt on that. She also goes on to claim that the gravy isn't unhealthy because she used to work at this establishment and it doesn't have "lard" in it -it's just a powder you add water to. LMAO. It didn't occur to this genius that all the fat was cooked into before it got processed into a powder.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Jul 17, 2019)

JoyQ said:


> The sad thing is that from watching MSPL I have heard the deathfats say one of their big fears of losing weight is the excess skin. If you lose 200 pounds will you have 40 pounds of excess skin? Probably. But you will have more energy, better mental health, the ability to do more and see more and actually have a life.
> 
> How is excess skin your big concern? It’s not like it’s less atttactive than being morbidly obese and it’s much easier to hide.
> 
> It’s like if they can’t be a size 2 perfect princess they don’t want to lose weight. All or nothing. Just like the dieting. Just



Plus with skin removal surgery a lot of people look pretty much normal after they are healed. If you happen to see their scars I think most people would assume maybe they were in a car accident or had some other kind of major surgery. It’s at least not immediately obvious that they used to be over 500lbs. But of course the lower their starting weight, they better they will end up looking. Our gorl isn’t fooling anyone with this “368lbs” nonsense.

It would still take years and years to fully recover and not have to think about your weight and skin anymore. Can you imagine over half your life being entirely about your weight and severe health scares as a direct consequence of being a fatass?

Assuming Chantal will live into her 60’s of course 

I think at the end of the day they are just afraid of the sheer amount of work and the timeline it will take to be somewhat okay mentally and physically. It probably makes them realize just how deep the hole they’ve dug themselves is.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Jul 17, 2019)

letericajones said:


> I'm skimming through the comments now. Her supporters' coochies seem to get wet whenever  Peetz makes an appearance. He's her autistic special weapon.


Has it ever occurred to anyone that she may actually be punching above her weight with Bibi (LOLOLOLOL). Seriously, though, a person who can identify, pronounce, and explain what the Bhagavad Gita is and he's not Indian or Hindu is pretty impressive. I don't think I will ever understand what their relationship is because she is so incredibly vapid and ridiculous and he just seems like a guy getting on with it. They have zero in common. I can't imagine they have deep conversations. I can't imagine that they have any kind of physical relationship. They clearly aren't an integral part of each other's lives as neither one are with the other during family or friend events. How cool would it have been to go with Bibi, her lover, her partner, to Senegal and do a travel vlog kind of thing when he went? It's not like she had fuckall else to do. 

Peetz is much more on her level, though she thinks he isn't. Peetz is the absolute best she could get and he doesn't want her. This shit with Bibi may have started at greencard level, but now it's most certainly roommate level and I think he's just sponsoring family to get them immigrated and then he's going to fuck off to his own home with them. Perhaps the only reason he stays now is that they're probably in some kind of subsidized housing.


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2019)

He's a 5'2" manlet cuck, so no.


----------



## Beluga (Jul 17, 2019)

I can't believe I'm saying this, but even Peetz is above her. If she had to find a real boyfriend (since I sincerely doubt Bibi and her are together) he'd have to be a piece of shit like her. She doesn't deserve decent people, 400 lbs or not.

Anyway guys, I'm on a keto diet and I'm following Chantal's regime. It's day 3 and I'm already in ketosis!! How long do you think it'll take me to fit into a size 00? One week? Two? Five years?!


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jul 17, 2019)

Holy shit is this bitch ever delusional.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Jul 17, 2019)

by the angle of a door we can see she is holding her head up to hide her chin-neck


----------



## GuiltyAsCharged (Jul 17, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Holy shit is this bitch ever delusional.
> View attachment 845886



Complete delusion. I had to read the caption a few times to figure out which she perceived to be her “before” and which was the alleged “after.” And the commenters are completely feeding into it. She looks the same. Chantal, you look the same. 

Nonscale victory. More like nonsense.


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2019)

If she's sticking to the diet shouldn't she have, you know, actual scale victories?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 17, 2019)

Is this really that much of a surprise coming from someone who, last year, in April, though she was gonna be “beach ready” before summer? Chantal has no idea how much work is ahead my of her.


----------



## irishAzoth (Jul 17, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Holy shit is this bitch ever delusional.
> View attachment 845886


Chantal its been like 3 days chill 
what is with these women thinking keto will make you lose weight in like 5 days


----------



## FlutterBy (Jul 17, 2019)

That whole “Pooh tin” video I waited for her to chew one of those shovel sized bites.  Nope.


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Jul 17, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> If she's sticking to the diet shouldn't she have, you know, actual scale victories?


Right? What does she think is happening? She can't possibly be stupid enough to think she's magically dropping _inches_ without losing any actual weight, can she? She isn't even going to the gym, not really. 

Especially on keto, where losing water weight should give an artificially high loss at first...


----------



## Viridian (Jul 17, 2019)

GuiltyAsCharged said:


> Complete delusion. I had to read the caption a few times to figure out which she perceived to be her “before” and which was the alleged “after.” And the commenters are completely feeding into it. She looks the same. Chantal, you look the same.
> 
> Nonscale victory. More like nonsense.



Nonsense and selective angles. I don't know who she's lying to more, her online asslickers or herself.

Even if Cuntal had actually stuck to the requirements for the keto diet (which she absolutely didn't, she was binging on fast food within less than 48 hours on it) and had reached ketosis by now (not likely, it often takes longer), the most she would have lost by now is a couple of pounds of water weight (since your body processing carbs makes your body hold onto water). Serious, visibly noticeable weight loss takes _time_, something Cuntal has never understood as she continues to search eternally for the magic pill to turn her into a skinny Instahot overnight.


----------



## Nicotine Fetish (Jul 17, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Holy shit is this bitch ever delusional.
> View attachment 845886



#nonscalevictories 
That’s amusing. 
I wonder how frustrated she is that the numbers won’t drop. She is delusional. I don’t see a difference, but perhaps some of the water bloat is gone? It’s silly to think you’re making any significant progress in two weeks. Certainly not anything “progress” pic worthy. I cringe how desperate she is for validation that not only does she need to vlog her weight loss “journey” daily she also needs to post progress pics on Instagram. 
She is involved with a weight loss clinic doctor, she runs a YouTube which she uploads (recently) everyday, she post on her Instagram frequently. All weight related and food related content. How exhausting to have your entire existence be fixated on what you are (or aren’t) putting in your mouth. To be spinning your wheels this hard and still not be getting anywhere. Really, it’s fascinating. She’s been attempting to lose weight for (since I’ve been watching) January 2019. In 7 months in all of this hyper fixation she hasn’t been able to drop any weight. Pathetic, lol.


----------



## GuiltyAsCharged (Jul 17, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> If she's sticking to the diet shouldn't she have, you know, actual scale victories?



Channy is aggressively avoiding the actual scale. I have seen several people in her live streams ask her about the alleged scale (the one that a company was supposed to send) and those comments either get deleted or she (very obviously) sees the question and ignores it. Not that the scale would be accurate.
She could have weighed in at the gym, too or any of the supposed 100s of doctor's appointments she goes to. I will be surprised if we get an actual weigh in from her any time soon.


----------



## pecan (Jul 17, 2019)

I love how she didn't even try to take the picture from the same angle, or even the same distance. The 'after' is clearly from slightly above and the 'before' appears taken from slightly below to me. Of _course _they're going to look different. Not to mention that, like someone else alluded to, we can't see how she's angling/stretching her non-existent neck in order to make herself look slimmer. And of course she assumes that no one will notice this, and that some contingent will appreciate her #nonscalevictory.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Jul 17, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Holy shit is this bitch ever delusional.
> View attachment 845886


At the risk of giving her credit, but she may have lost some water weight at this point. However, if you hold your head up and thrust your chin out a bit as opposed to letting your head loll to the side like a sped then you may see a bit of a difference.


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Jul 17, 2019)

She's live. Buckle up for some boredom.

Vyvanse isn't working like it used to (as predicted by literally everyone here)
continuing the IF & keto LARP


----------



## meepmapmop (Jul 17, 2019)

I mean, to a certain extent there are immeasurable things you feel when you lose weight. You stand up straighter, have more energy, etc. But you also need to track things like calories, weight, and measurements to see if you are actually making any progress.

This attempt is truly pathetic... These fatties are so terrified of the scale because it tells the truth: you are fucking up and need to do better.


----------



## GuiltyAsCharged (Jul 17, 2019)

pinkbutterfly said:


> She's live. Buckle up for some boredom.
> 
> Vyvanse isn't working like it used to (as predicted by literally everyone here)
> continuing the IF & keto LARP



at the beginning we caught a rare glimpse of Malan getting agitated with Chantal for moving some papers. He sounds so annoyed and she says "you know I'm live, right?" It was kind of funny


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jul 17, 2019)

It’d be funnier if he slapped the big bitch and knocked some sense into her eggplant head ... but I digress


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 17, 2019)

pinkbutterfly said:


> She's live. Buckle up for some boredom.
> 
> Vyvanse isn't working like it used to (as predicted by literally everyone here)
> continuing the IF & keto LARP



I don't think her doctor advised or approved of the IF... which she seems to be doing so people stop bitching at her for skipping breakfast.  But why do IF if the Vyvanse seems less effective as her body gets used to it?  I'm thinking a binge is building... as it tends to do on Friday nights...


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2019)

GuiltyAsCharged said:


> at the beginning we caught a rare glimpse of Malan getting agitated with Chantal for moving some papers. He sounds so annoyed and she says "you know I'm live, right?" It was kind of funny



@EurocopterTigre please capture this


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jul 17, 2019)

pinkbutterfly said:


> She's live. Buckle up for some boredom.
> 
> Vyvanse isn't working like it used to (as predicted by literally everyone here)
> continuing the IF & keto LARP


Seven seconds in & I have to ask -I thought she said her face/neck/chin were slimmer?
Where?


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jul 17, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> @EurocopterTigre please capture this


If you give me an approximate timestamp I'll clip it.


----------



## GuiltyAsCharged (Jul 17, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> If you give me an approximate timestamp I'll clip it.



Starts at 4:50


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 17, 2019)

GuiltyAsCharged said:


> at the beginning we caught a rare glimpse of Malan getting agitated with Chantal for moving some papers. He sounds so annoyed and she says "you know I'm live, right?" It was kind of funny



She's so nasty about it too, rolling her eyes and using a sassy voice.  She is the one who moved them, after all.  I bet she's like this with everyone in her life.  Everyone is just an annoyance, harshing her buzz, interrupting her YouTubing.  They are worthy of eye rolls and irritated voices even when she is solely to blame.

As an aside, I am sick of hearing about "Intermittent fasting"  Not eating between a huge lunch and a huge dinner is not a "fast" in any way, shape, or form.  I've always thought intermittent fasting was more like fasting for 24 hours once or twice a week, or a couple times a month or something.  You manage to not stuff your piehole for four hours?  Sorry, no Fasting merit badge for that.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jul 17, 2019)

Annnnd here are the clips




Your browser is not able to display this video.























Your browser is not able to display this video.




















Edit: Hopefully this'll work for you @SAVE TWINKIE! 





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jul 17, 2019)

I love how the only real interaction between Malan and the behemoth we witnessed this past year is her rolling her eyes at him because she moved some of his stuff, and how dare he asks about it while she's _live_, ya know?


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Jul 17, 2019)

I thought non-scale victories were when you realized you could do something you couldn't do when fat.  

Like, you realize you can bend over and tie your own shoes.  Or you no longer need to shop in plus sizes and can go into any store and find clothes that fit you.  Or you can fit into a plane seat, walk without gasping for air, wipe your own ass, or handle a massive emotional problem without eating your feelings.  Sometimes it can be specific to something related to appearance, like fupas shrink and you can walk easier, or similar, but where's the victory in a face looking slightly less bloated?  Unless a less bloated face means she can see better because the fat isn't crowding her eyes, or a reduced neck roll means she can sleep without risking dying, there is no victory in being marginally less bloated than the day before.

Which is all the sadder because all that's different between those pics is how she's holding her head.  If she tilted her head a bit and included the whole of her head and neck like the after pic, she'd look exactly the same.  Regardless, a minuscule reduction in head bloat doesn't really count as a victory.  This is just part of her mindset wherein she's celebrated her weight loss before it ever happens. Her need for immediate gratification is so strong that when her jowls look somewhat different, it's a victory.


----------



## Painted Pig (Jul 17, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> Annnnd here are the clips
> View attachment 846288
> 
> 
> ...


in the first clip, what does he say at 0:24?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2019)

Sorry for being such a re,tard guys


----------



## NP 901 (Jul 17, 2019)

I thought she said she was growing a neck but those two chins are as robust as ever.



And her hand is sporting the latex glove balloon look.


----------



## Ellana (Jul 17, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Holy shit is this bitch ever delusional.
> View attachment 845886






Mmmmm nope. Not seeing it. 

What she does have an unfortunate profile.


----------



## Scarboroughgirl (Jul 17, 2019)

these spot the difference games are getting harder to beat..


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 17, 2019)

She always talks to Malan that way. When she's talking about who she pretends he is, aka her wonderful loving rock, she'll do the "cutesy" voice and gross lisp. But when she's actually talking to him it's always the disgusted looks/voice. It's the same for KarateJoe. Same for Malan's sister. I don't understand how/why KJ doesn't pick up on it. It's obvious as can be. She doesn't even attempt to hide her disdain for people.


----------



## Barbarella (Jul 17, 2019)

She’s hunormous. Emongous.  Fat. So, so fat. I think she’s gained a hundred pounds the past year. It’s so obvious how much bigger she’s gotten. 

The way she can’t look around to see Bibi and so has to take little baby elephant steps to turn her chair, yet she smirks like she thinks she’s hot stuff, Is gross. Who does she think she is, treating him that way?  How hard is it to just be nice, pause the video and help him? 

Dude, get out!  Why he continues to let this unpleasant blob take from him, I can’t imagine. If he’s a feeder, well, there are lots of lonely fats in the world who’d be happy to have him, even if he’s short,  and who’d treat him nicer.He could hardly find an uglier one.   If he’s Just a roommate, there are other places to live, other roommates. Find an immigrant from his country and take his invisible sister wife. 

I bet if he moved out he wouldn’t always be buried in a video game and would do more. He’s wasting his life because he doesn’t want to deal with this bacteria laden, food-obsessed blob of personality disorders.  Poor guy.


----------



## Chantal’s skid marks (Jul 17, 2019)

irishAzoth said:


> Chantal its been like 3 days chill
> what is with these women thinking keto will make you lose weight in like 5 days



She could lose weight aggressively (2 pounds per week) and still be morbidly obese this time next year. She is clueless.


----------



## FlutterBy (Jul 17, 2019)

Day 8 video is up ... countdown to weekend binge!


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 17, 2019)

Here's the new video.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 17, 2019)

Here is what she broke her fast with (aka breakfast) and the way she says 'yum' is like she is trying to believe that eating this consistently (which is new for her) is still delighting her taste buds. Also there was a comment earlier about IF being something in which a person fasts for a day a week; that is partially true. What Chantal is doing many that do keto or other programs do is only eat for specific times during a 24 hour period. Most will allow eating 8 hours and not eat 16, (aka 8/16) which is the most common. So she's only eating from noon to 8:00 PM.

3 rashers of bacon
2 Turkey slices
1-2 tablespoons of that jalapeno lime aioli stuff
tomatoes with the everything but the bagel seasoning (weird combo
marinated olives
that 90 day keto bread made of egg and almond flour but she doesn't make a sandwich?





Dinner was dining out with Peetz (she hasn't learned this is a no-no and to pack a meal) and has a salad with two ramekins of dressing and the toppings scraped off pizza. But hey! Peetz got to go to the comic book store and diverted from his burger and fries!









Then her and Peetz take a walk to the <huff huff> airplane museum park <huff huff> bench during twilight/sunset.  She ends video saying she took home two left over slices and promising people she won't be triggered and will show people tomorrow.  She was craving pizza, but not really craving it... Peetz in this situation should know not to enable her by eating pizza or dining out with her. Man, she always fucks up or pushes shit she shouldn't push every time. Self sabotage... yep, I think a binge is inevitable. Again.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Jul 17, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> As an aside, I am sick of hearing about "Intermittent fasting"  Not eating between a huge lunch and a huge dinner is not a "fast" in any way, shape, or form.  I've always thought intermittent fasting was more like fasting for 24 hours once or twice a week, or a couple times a month or something.  You manage to not stuff your piehole for four hours?  Sorry, no Fasting merit badge for that.



Usually IF is just skipping fucking breakfast, wooooow amazing. The meal most people fucking skip anyways, so impressive.
Is it trendy right now or something?


----------



## Princess Ariel (Jul 18, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> Usually IF is just skipping fucking breakfast, wooooow amazing. The meal most people fucking skip anyways, so impressive.
> Is it trendy right now or something?



Apparently so. I remember watching Terry Crews on Hot Ones or some other YouTube show talking about how he doesn’t eat until 2pm and that’s his intermittent fasting. The host was like  so you have to exercise a lot of discipline every day. 

Except not really. A lot of people regularly don’t eat breakfast because they simply don’t have an appetite in the morning. Not to mention the millions that don’t fucking get to eat at all most of the time. 

At least in Terry Crews’ case, the dude doesn’t exactly have a lot of fat stores to pull from. Chantal could go a year without food and be fine. Somehow in the modern world skipping breakfast has become a measurable feat of self discipline because there’s so many god damn fatasses. 
They can’t simply just say they’re on a diet and eating less. It has to have some special name or instagram trend attached to it. Even when it comes to Chantal, which at this point needs to lose weight to save her own life.


----------



## Kukkamaaria (Jul 18, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Holy shit is this bitch ever delusional.
> View attachment 845886



And here I thought I accidentally clicked into Amberlynn thread. Same bloated 600lb moonface.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jul 18, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Here's the new video.


Archive




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 18, 2019)

tbh I don't care if it's trendy or that it's stupid to call skipping breakfast IF. Calling it "intermittent fasting" has restored  the legitimacy of skipping breakfast and has also helped drown out the EAT FIVE SMALL MEALS A DAY MUH METABOLISM faggots. I swear that is the most toxic advice you could ever give a fatty. If they could control themselves enough to eat small amounts consistently they wouldn't be fat.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jul 18, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> Usually IF is just skipping fucking breakfast, wooooow amazing. The meal most people fucking skip anyways, so impressive.
> Is it trendy right now or something?



IF is another hipsters-millenials-faggots invention to justify skipping breakfast. Let's also remember how Chantal used to say she was intermittent fasting for 12h when she was actually just........... sleeping.




Also, I legit thought the before was on the left.  





Non-scale victory usually relates to when you haven't really be losing weight but still see progress, for example you're hitting the gym so hard and gaining such a substantial amount of muscle mass that the scale stops going down, but you fit in smaller clothing size. At her weight and only a week into her _keto diet,_ Chantal doesn't need any NSV excepting if... well... she's not losing weight. And if she's not losing weight, there's no NSV in sight either, gorl.


----------



## Kentaro (Jul 18, 2019)

Yep. non-scale victories only happen at a much smaller weight than Chantals, such as when you regularily do cardio and moderate weight lifting and you transform your belly or hip fat or whatever into muscle.

The scale pretty much stays the same or changes 2-3 lbs but you see the changes in the mirror and can be happy about your efforts and discipline. Ofc none of that applies to Chantal. Her massive gunt and tripple chin would take months to slip down to a reasonable size.
Shes just deluding herself even more into her fantasy world, which can really backfire since it WILL trigger a binge or a day of heavy overeating.

Side note : Chantal isnt even close to ketosis, usually it takes a somewhat "normal" body like a week to enter a moderate ketosis,if you are REALLY strict with your carbs and dont binge on day 2-3 like Jabba did. For her it would take prolly like 2 weeks.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Jul 18, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> Usually IF is just skipping fucking breakfast, wooooow amazing. The meal most people fucking skip anyways, so impressive.
> Is it trendy right now or something?


It can work. It's not just skipping breakfast. Generally, if done correctly, it's leaving a window of time open to eat and then no more, nothing, but water or no calorie liquids the rest of the day. The most common is 16/8 although most folks with go with 20/4 if they aren't exercising. It works really well if folks put in some cardio or other exercise just before they break their fast. The problem is that people like Chantal don't realize that the IF window doesn't mean eating with complete abandon. It means eating sensible, nutritious meals that don't come out to thousands of calories. It's not a license to eat whatever you want if you're within that window. It's more of a self-discipline thing. The idea, I suppose, is let's say your eating window is from 2PM to 8PM. After 8PM the kitchen is off limits. No more, fatty. 

It can work very well for some folks, but Chantal doesn't have the discipline nor the intelligence to make it work.


----------



## fatfuck (Jul 18, 2019)

the picture on the left is at an angle.. this is why fatties fail. they think that they'll get skinny in 1 week. that binge she had probably nullified the entire week of her fake dieting.

chantal reminds me of Jeanne from MSPL. (40:50) she lost around 20 lbs in less than a week when she was on controlled 1200 diet in hospital and then it all went to shit when she went home. hilarious how she eats for entire intro followed by her telling dr. now with a serious face at 29:45 that all she eats are some eggs for breakfast, skips lunch, and then some pizza and an orange for dinner before she goes to sleep.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jul 18, 2019)

Still not seeing all the 'slimming' going on -that she & her ass-patters see.
Just waiting for the inevitable 'I have been binging all along' video to come out. Probably a week or so to go, because no one will see a weight loss, but probably a gain. Her sample med must be almost finished.
She may as well forget any weigh in. Her scale has been broken for 2 years. No weigh in can be believed.
Waiting to SEE a weight loss. Hasn't happened yet -must be all the cheese.


----------



## downloads (Jul 18, 2019)

From May-ish


And the new video.  She has another chin, her jowls are bigger.  Even with her hair covering half her face, it's really obvious she's gaining


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 18, 2019)

God the way the arching tails of her brows lines up perfectly with those fat pockets over her eyes (eye rolls?) looks SO fucking bad


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jul 18, 2019)

Perhaps slightly off topic but I came across this Facebook ad about a random shampoo and while I don't care about the shampoo itself, the title *WHY THE KETO DIET MAY BE BAD FOR HAIR *grabbed my attention. All I could think of was how our favorite keto behemoth should plan on spending her upcoming Youtube money on even more of that scalp powder...





_Also her arm is bigger than her big head and that's saying a lot._


----------



## dismissfrogs (Jul 18, 2019)

Kukkamaaria said:


> And here I thought I accidentally clicked into Amberlynn thread. Same bloated 600lb moonface.



Chantal doesn't deserve to be compared to the Moon. Amber may be a bitch but at least she semi-genuinely smiles, vs Chantal's whiplash mood swings hissing and spitting.
She's a rotten egg or something.


----------



## fatfuck (Jul 18, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> Perhaps slightly off topic but I came across this Facebook ad about a random shampoo and while I don't care about the shampoo itself, the title *WHY THE KETO DIET MAY BE BAD FOR HAIR *grabbed my attention. All I could think of was how our favorite keto behemoth should plan on spending her upcoming Youtube money on even more of that scalp powder...
> 
> View attachment 847418
> 
> _Also her arm is bigger than her big head and that's saying a lot._



someone that's good at photoshop should replace her head with a potato and balding power with salt


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jul 18, 2019)

downloads said:


> And the new video.  She has another chin, her jowls are bigger.  Even with her hair covering half her face, it's really obvious she's gaining
> 
> View attachment 847290



I count 1.....2......3....4 little chinny chin chins.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Jul 18, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> someone that's good at photoshop should replace her head with a potato and balding power with salt





Spoiler: why are we still here


----------



## Common Beanbag (Jul 18, 2019)

YourMommasBackstory said:


> Spoiler: why are we still here
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 847716


Pretty terrifying with the hair, I was expecting to just see a potato


----------



## Nicotine Fetish (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Princess Ariel (Jul 18, 2019)

Oh  people get fucking brave with their re.tarded comments when it’s in the community section. They know people can’t reply directly to them there. 

“you are losing weight” 

Sure Jan, because you’re there 24/7 monitoring this compulsive liars diet and activity.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jul 18, 2019)

Imagine needing a fucking app to remind you to not cram your facehole full every waking hour.


----------



## thejackal (Jul 18, 2019)

letericajones said:


> I remember that woman. She kept getting infections because she couldn't wipe her own ass. Chantal's not too far from that. I don't know how she gets down there with that huge stomach and T-rex arms.



I'd imagine like most death fats she does a truffle stomp in the bathtub and uses a rag on a stick.


----------



## Mr Foster (Jul 18, 2019)

thejackal said:


> I'd imagine like most death fats she does a truffle stomp in the bathtub and uses a rag on a stick.



Yeah she can't wipe her own ass with that giant gunt and stumpy arms.  Just like ALR.

Prove us wrong chintal.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Jul 18, 2019)

She sprinkled cheese on top of pizza toppings? Isn't cheese already a pizza topping? So she put cheese on top of more cheese?


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 18, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> View attachment 848057
> She sprinkled cheese on top of pizza toppings? Isn't cheese already a pizza topping? So she put cheese on top of more cheese?



I'm sure people browsing the ketorecipes hashtag will be inspired by leftover pizza toppings and canned green beans.


----------



## marjoram (Jul 18, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> View attachment 848057
> She sprinkled cheese on top of pizza toppings? Isn't cheese already a pizza topping? So she put cheese on top of more cheese?



Ah, come on now...there IS no defense of Chantal, but what do you think is in those little shaker jars on every table at every pizza joint everywhere?  The last thing our big gorl needs is more cheese, but I can't act like" that's sooo bizarre."


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jul 18, 2019)

When’s this bitch gonna chimp out?  This shit is boring.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 18, 2019)

marjoram said:


> Ah, come on now...there IS no defense of Chantal, but what do you think is in those little shaker jars on every table at every pizza joint everywhere?  The last thing our big gorl needs is more cheese, but I can't act like" that's sooo bizarre."



I have to agree with this.  The cheese on pizza is mozzarella which is mild almost neutral in flavor..  She indicated she put parmesano reggiano on top which is a hard, sharp, salty delicious and common cheese to put on top of pizza and in this case pizza toppings for a bit more flavor and also very low in carbs.  She also managed to only put on what seems to be about a tablespoon where normally she douses like a quarter cup.    While I agree with the flavor profile, I definitely think her eating anything this close to pizza is dangerous as it is a trigger food.  She's probably trying to use the logic of doing a little to avoid 'deprivation binging" but we saw what happened the day before she started keto and got the slice because bitch can't make her own avocado toast.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 18, 2019)

Whomp there it is! Day 9 Video...


----------



## Viridian (Jul 18, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> I have to agree with this.  The cheese on pizza is mozzarella which is mild almost neutral in flavor..  She indicated she put parmesano reggiano on top which is a hard, sharp, salty delicious and common cheese to put on top of pizza and in this case pizza toppings for a bit more flavor and also very low in carbs.  She also managed to only put on what seems to be about a tablespoon where normally she douses like a quarter cup.    While I agree with the flavor profile, I definitely think her eating anything this close to pizza is dangerous as it is a trigger food.  She's probably trying to use the logic of doing a little to avoid 'deprivation binging" but we saw what happened the day before she started keto and got the slice because bitch can't make her own avocado toast.



Username checks out.

Chintal has claimed on multiple occasions that cheese is a trigger food for her and makes her binge, yet almost every "keto friendly" meal she's shown us so far has featured one or more kinds of cheese. No way she's not pouring another cup (or more) of reggiano on that plate before hoovering it clean, then getting in the bingemobile to hit up multiple fast food drive-thrus.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jul 18, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Whomp there it is! Day 9 Video...


Archive




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## thejackal (Jul 18, 2019)

Deathfat mentality of "_have to eat this _____" before it expires.  Better not let that cheese go to waste put it into your waist instead.   She brought the pizza home but is "_Just going to have the toppings_".  Yea fucking right.  These half assed lies are boring.  Just like she was tired from merely walking to her car, not the gym.  Notice how once she sat down her breath magically returned in a minute but she wants us to believe it's from the workout.  Nope, it's from walking.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jul 18, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Whomp there it is! Day 9 Video...


When she tries to figure out if she's going to stop at Starbucks or not, I laughed out loud. Why bother debating the point? Of course you're going to Starbucks. The girl can't stay away from a drive thru.
IDK but she looks as big or even a bit fatter than last week. Shouldn't there be a bit of a change after all this Keto eating?
She really is addicted to cheese of every kind. I think this was the main reason she chose Keto -the cheese.
It can't be much longer till the truth is revealed.
She will either look a bit smaller or she'll be forced to admit binging off camera.
I can wait. (but agree, she is boring as hell)


----------



## thejackal (Jul 18, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> When she tries to figure out if she's going to stop at Starbucks or not, I laughed out loud. Why bother debating the point? Of course you're going to Starbucks. The girl can't stay away from a drive thru.
> IDK but she looks as big or even a bit fatter than last week. Shouldn't there be a bit of a change after all this Keto eating?
> *She really is addicted to cheese of every kind. I think this was the main reason she chose Keto -the cheese.*
> It can't be much longer till the truth is revealed.
> ...



For years she didn't want to do keto because it is mostly comprised of all her trigger foods like roast beef and cheese and other fatty calorie dense food.  Now she's embraced it and says she's easily staying on track and doesn't have issues eating outside her IF window.  Yea fucking right.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 18, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> When’s this bitch gonna chimp out?  This shit is boring.


Some time this weekend. She always disappears on the weekends and shows up on Monday, fatter. She's probably have a "last hurrah" and finish up the pounds of cheese she has in her fridge.


----------



## smoohead (Jul 18, 2019)

She's eating soooooo much salt. 
I have PCOS and keto isn't ideal for underlying hormonal issues, so she might actually not lose weight on it. I lost weight for a couple weeks then plateaued again, and then my period went haywire, so I got scared and stopped. I believe she is finding success so far because she is medicated. I have to wonder what happens when her trial Vyvanse runs out. I know she mentioned she can't afford it out of pocket.


----------



## thejackal (Jul 18, 2019)

smoohead said:


> She's eating soooooo much salt.
> I have PCOS and keto isn't ideal for underlying hormonal issues, so she might actually not lose weight on it. I lost weight for a couple weeks then plateaued again, and then my period went haywire, so I got scared and stopped.* I believe she is finding success so far* because she is medicated. I have to wonder what happens when her trial Vyvanse runs out. I know she mentioned she can't afford it out of pocket.



The only "success" she's had recently is splattering toilet bowls.


----------



## Strine (Jul 18, 2019)

smoohead said:


> I have PCOS and keto isn't ideal for underlying hormonal issues, so she might actually not lose weight on it.


Chantal is neither on keto nor losing weight. She had literally never kept her promises about a diet, and this diet is more demanding than most. By the way, there are medical studies endorsing keto as a good diet for PCOS. 

I think these pitying morons saying "you look thinner ❤❤" are doing more harm than they realise. Chantal is extremely stupid and probably takes these comments as proof that her pretend keto diet is working, when she's actually gaining weight on it.


----------



## smoohead (Jul 18, 2019)

Strine said:


> By the way, there are medical studies endorsing keto as a good diet for PCOS.



There's also research stating the opposite, so who knows. There are still many doctors who are against prescribing it (I am a medical professional). And not enough research into long-term effects. That said, if it works for someone, they should stay on it by all means. I don't want anyone jumping down my throat. Important to note that doctors are not taught nutrition in medical school (because I often see people making comments on Chantal's and ALR's videos about doctors giving weird nutritional advice). A lot of docs still don't know what they are talking about re: nutrition. That's why there are referrals to nutritionists. 

I went to a talk at Cleveland Clinic by a leading endocrinologist who studies PCOS and he was saying low fat high protein is the way to go (and I do better when I cut out dairy and up my protein), but again, not enough information on the disorder itself for there to be definitive answers. It def didn't work for me, but I tried it regardless. But I know people who had success on it and others who had the same results as me. Diets and medications are not a one size fits all kind of thing.


----------



## Mr Foster (Jul 18, 2019)

smoohead said:


> She's eating soooooo much salt.
> I have PCOS and keto isn't ideal for underlying hormonal issues, so she might actually not lose weight on it. I lost weight for a couple weeks then plateaued again, and then my period went haywire, so I got scared and stopped. I believe she is finding success so far because she is medicated. I have to wonder what happens when her trial Vyvanse runs out. I know she mentioned she can't afford it out of pocket.



Hey new friend. We generally avoid "I" statements to prevent unnecessary personal comparisons. If want to share info about something you have personal experience with, try to stick to speaking generally about the topic.

Welcome to the farms, stay safe.


----------



## Who Now (Jul 18, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Holy shit is this bitch ever delusional.



Normal people might think to themselves "I feel less bloated and I think I notice it in my face a bit, Must be water weight". But Chanty and ALR shout to the world "Oh don't I look thinner after 3 days?" Normal people would post before and progress pictures and wait for people to comment, letting the pictures speak for themselves, but such big egos have to compliment themselves, on nothing. 



Pizza Sloth said:


> she took home two left over slices



When she was talking about it at the end, she seemed so squirmy, like "Should I admit to them I'm going to eat all of it, or should I throw in there that I'm just eating the top? She didn't even convince herself. You could tell she was struggling with whether or not she should eat it. But if she really thought it was ok on her "keto plan", why feel conflicted? Because she KNEW it was not on the plan at all.

She is under a delusion that if something is low carb, you can eat as much as you want. It still has calories. Low carb eating just helps with appetite, you still can't gorge on pizza topping and expect to lose weight.


----------



## Nicotine Fetish (Jul 18, 2019)

I just find it hard to believe that she’s doing intermittent fasting, going to the gym, doing keto, and consulting a weight loss doctor and she can’t speak to any scale victories. That’s ludicrous. Something isn’t adding up.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 18, 2019)

Lol Cheese Gorl is paying for a gym membership to walk on the treadmill for 15 minutes and do some random weight exercises. Also, she’s not gonna do weights everyday. Good choice, gorl. You don’t wanna overtrain! Let them muscles rest and grow from those 10 reps of 5 lbs.

On a more serious note, she has no clue what she’s doing. She says she’s training arms and legs without specifying any muscles she worked or exercises. Working the full arms and legs would take at least 10 different exercises, some of which tend to be usually done with free weights. Also, in a previous workout she was sitting on a chest press machine, which she probably thinks works her arms... If she no longer uses it, she isn’t training her chest, entire back, or abs—some of the most important muscles in the entire body.

Her “cardio” walk burned less than 100 kcal. At 3 mph a 370 lbs would burn about 80-90 kcal in 15 minutes. It’s one small/medium apple. There will be no improvement in endurance, since she didn’t push herself at all. SHes done longer walks in the past. In order to improve cv health and build endurance, you need to constantly push yourself beyond your limits.

In short, Gorl has no fucking idea what she’s doing and is wasting both her time and money. Instead of driving back and forth to the gym, just fucking walk outside and buy a pair of dumbbells. Think of going to the gym when you’re ready to actually work out instead of just ticking it off the list of daily chores.


----------



## Pargon (Jul 18, 2019)

smoohead said:


> (I am a medical professional).


LMAO why on Earth would you come on a place like this and admit so much about yourself.

You must really enjoy your student debt.


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Jul 18, 2019)

It's very much like her most recent (I think) vegan attempt. After she finally admitted it failed, people were rightly exasperated that she kept lying and asked if she seriously thought people believed it. Her response? She genuinely thought her lies were believable and we were buying it.

I'm sure it's the same thing here. She NEVER learns and never remembers anything that is said by her viewers or herself, especially after she deletes comments, videos and community posts. I've joked before about her believing those remarks are erased from time when she deletes them, but the reality seriously is like that.... on her end.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Jul 18, 2019)

If Chantal somehow became fertile:


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 18, 2019)

Nah. You know she's the type to look the way she does but have an emaciated kid. She would probably restrict their food intake since she could never do it herself.

She constantly says stupid shit to the cats. You can't have any more treats, Sam. That's too many carbs, Sam. You're getting too big, Sam. No one wants to see your bald spots, Bebejunes.


----------



## Vlassov (Jul 18, 2019)

I’m sorry for posting content from 2 years ago but this just came up in my recommended and I am physically shook to the core...






What the fuck Chantal!???

Edit: too traumatized to remember how to link videos


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 18, 2019)

Vlassov said:


> I’m sorry for posting content from 2 years ago but this just came up in my recommended and I am physically shook to the core...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still less fat than she is now. Probably healthier, too.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Jul 18, 2019)

Vlassov said:


> I’m sorry for posting content from 2 years ago but this just came up in my recommended and I am physically shook to the core...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one has been in my recommendation feed for a while now. That lipstick is horrible!! I’m tempted to watch it ...


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 19, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> That one has been in my recommendation feed for a while now. That lipstick is horrible!! I’m tempted to watch it ...



I didn't even notice the neon mint green(?) lipstick at first because I was distracted by her eyebrows. They're _that _bad. Her foundation is a disaster as well.


----------



## thejackal (Jul 19, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> I didn't even notice the neon mint green(?) lipstick at first because I was distracted by her eyebrows. They're _that _bad. Her foundation is a disaster as well.




She started as a "beauty guru".



Spoiler


----------



## Vlassov (Jul 19, 2019)

thejackal said:


> She started as a "beauty guru".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



, so she's always been this full of it...first she thought she was a beauty guru with that makeup, and now she thinks she's a real and raw nutritionist/dietician/keto expert !!!


----------



## Testostrogen (Jul 19, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> That one has been in my recommendation feed for a while now. That lipstick is horrible!! I’m tempted to watch it ...


The lipstick makes her look like a bloated corpse.


----------



## Painted Pig (Jul 19, 2019)

Testostrogen said:


> The lipstick makes her look like a bloated corpse.


----------



## Strine (Jul 19, 2019)

Lest ye forget, she still considers herself a guru on matters of beauty and cosmetics. Her only real hobby is painting herself like a whore so she can take 30 pictures of herself and then upload the one where the fewest chins are visible. I don't want to say she's good at makeup, but considering what she looked like in that one video without it, she evidently has a modicum of skill with it (even though her only style is "funhouse mirror vamp").

Also, please don't forget that in her last makeup tutorial vid, she had primer, foundation and hair soot all applied before she even turned the camera on. It's not relevant really, it's just really fucking funny, especially when she's uploaded herself as she actually is without makeup:





Chantal's delusional notions about being a beauty guru are all just facets of her Queen-of-Hearts fantasy personality where she's a dark, Rubenesque mysterious beauty that menfolk go crazy for, and if you question her then it's off with your head!


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (Jul 19, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> If Chantal somehow became fertile:
> 
> View attachment 848381



Yeah I hit 500 but it's just some babyweight you guize. Will melt off in no time.


----------



## Strawberry Pocky (Jul 19, 2019)

Keto or not, anyone who eats only the toppings off of a pizza for any reason is an absolute mad lad and deserves to be necked at the table there and then for crimes against cuisine and dining,


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Jul 19, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> View attachment 848057
> She sprinkled cheese on top of pizza toppings? Isn't cheese already a pizza topping? So she put cheese on top of more cheese?


So, which meal is grimmer: pizza toppings and a can of green beans or Amberlynn’s amazeen chicken sausage and canned green bean abortion?

No wonder fats like Chantal and Amberlynn eat out every meal they can, or cram themselves with candy and chips.  They have zero idea what a home cooked meal looks like and just assemble some edible shit, slop it on a plate and declare it delicious. An hour later they are deep throating half the menu at McDonalds.  It’s such a childish way of living - home food is gross and sad, fast food and mainstream restaurant fare is delicious and fun.  

Staying at a reasonable calorie count is a big part of the battle but when you feed yourself food that is unappealing in every regard, you’re gonna wanna binge.  There is nothing satisfying about that meal - I don’t think it even serves well the goal of not being hungry because canned green beans and a wad of cheese are not really meals known for keeping someone full until their next meal, hours away.  There is no way to lose weight eating like that because even people who manage their food and weight well would rebel if forced to eat so many bad meals.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 19, 2019)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> So, which meal is grimmer: pizza toppings and a can of green beans or Amberlynn’s amazeen chicken sausage and canned green bean abortion?



My first thought was that she could have assembled the same meal by scraping off a layer of the trash in a high school cafeteria.

It still boggles the mind how someone can be so disinterested in learning how to boil a pot of water or using a saucepan when their every waking hour is consumed with thinking of food.  But laziness trumps all else in deathfatty culture.

This is always her undoing.  Her defiant refusal to learn to prepare food that is not processed and is halfway edible is always what leads to her needing a proper junk food fix.  Canned beans are no match for cheeze-stuffed tater tots with dipping sauce.

As for her ongoing diet, she is doing all the shady stuff she always does.  Posting ambiguous pics of herself supposedly after workouts.  Posting unappetizing pics of food that would satisfy nobody, least of all her.  Posting compliments to herself about how fucking slim she looks.  Sitting on benches with Peetz.  Claiming to not be eating junk in every video. Talking in platitudes. Same old song and dance...

Every single freakin' time that she has acted this way before, she would finally tearfully admit she was binging all along.  Why would this time be any different?  I think she holds off on the confession awhile because the asspatters are the closest she has to "friends", and she wants to bask in their glow until her lack of weight loss becomes apparent to even the dimwittedest dingbat. Then she 'fesses up, her "friends' turn on her by expressing disappointment, she blocks comments and vanishes from the internet in a blaze of glory for 6 hours or so, and then comes back with a new direction for her channel.

I kinda lose interest during these times of pretend dieting; she's just too fulla shit to bother commenting on;  her inevitable unraveling is always great though, so that's what I'm waiting for.


----------



## weaselhat (Jul 19, 2019)

Preparing your own food is also a way to delay gratification. And that is what these fatties cannot do.  The more you eat at home, the less you want to eat fast food.  Also portion control. But this has been posted to death.  And none of these ham planets ever take the advice.  They know best despite being fat enough to pull small animals into their gravitational field.  It’s amusing really.


----------



## smoohead (Jul 19, 2019)

Pargon said:


> LMAO why on Earth would you come on a place like this and admit so much about yourself.
> 
> You must really enjoy your student debt.


You guys talk about FUPAs and shit stains, but the word 'period' from an anonymous human is too much for you? This place is a paragon of brilliance sometimes.


----------



## Mangy Mutt (Jul 19, 2019)

smoohead said:


> You guys talk about FUPAs and shit stains, but the word 'period' from an anonymous human is too much for you? This place is a paragon of brilliance sometimes.



No one cares about your periods, we're not all high school pussies. They care about what's plastered *all over* the site -- don't share personal and intimate details about yourself. No one here cares. _No one here cares._

Your two most recent posts in this thread could've done without the pointless powerleveling and would've still contributed to the thread. Keep the subject on Chantal, not yourself.


----------



## Pargon (Jul 19, 2019)

smoohead said:


> You guys talk about FUPAs and shit stains, but the word 'period' from an anonymous human is too much for you? This place is a paragon of brilliance sometimes.


>"medical professional"
>zero basic reading comprehension

lol @ u


----------



## Whatthefuck (Jul 19, 2019)

smoohead said:


> You guys talk about FUPAs and shit stains, but the word 'period' from an anonymous human is too much for you? This place is a paragon of brilliance sometimes.


That's not why you're getting a hard time. No one cares about periods in general they care about hearing about YOUR periods. We try to stay anonymous here and sometimes stuff slips through, trust me, but the idea is that we don't share too much about ourselves. If you want to share something a little personal, spoiler that shit so people have the option to look or not. You'll still probably get a PL or two, but it's generally considered better than telling us about your whole life. Frankly, the majority of us don't care. It's not that we're mean, but we're here to document the cows, not our lives. 

Welcome to the farms.


----------



## Pargon (Jul 19, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> That's not why you're getting a hard time. No one cares about periods in general they care about hearing about YOUR periods. We try to stay anonymous here and sometimes stuff slips through, trust me, but the idea is that we don't share too much about ourselves. If you want to share something a little personal, spoiler that shit so people have the option to look or not. You'll still probably get a PL or two, but it's generally considered better than telling us about your whole life. Frankly, the majority of us don't care. It's not that we're mean, but we're here to document the cows, not our lives.
> 
> Welcome to the farms.


To add to that and then shut the fuck up because this thread is going down in flames, insane people read these threads. Very often the subjects themselves do as well. It's a very bad idea to talk at all about yourself here because we're not the only autists on the internet and when that shit gets weaponized people get found and lose their jobs. The operator of the site has been tracked down and his family physically threatened by crazy troons. @smoohead if you really are in the medical field then you likely paid out the ass for your education and training and if it all went to waste because some fat lunatic found out where you worked because of information you voluntarily released and called your boss and got you fired everyone here would have a huge laugh at your expense.

Also it makes us look bad. Don't make us look bad. Contribute, laugh and shitpost.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Jul 19, 2019)

It's so funny to me that ChinsAll talks about living the keto "lifestyle" when she's been doing it for all of 9 days, and even fewer of those days with a modicum of success. How can you take a before and after pic after a week? That's not how it works. It takes hard work, time, and consistency to lose weight. There's none of the instant gratification that fatties love. Does she expect to have hit her 200lb weight loss goal by the end of her 30 day keto challenge?


----------



## Painted Pig (Jul 19, 2019)

god is she boring lately.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Jul 19, 2019)

*Le Bezzoire*


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jul 19, 2019)

smoohead said:


> You guys talk about FUPAs and shit stains, but the word 'period' from an anonymous human is too much for you? This place is a paragon of brilliance sometimes.





This isn't your blog. Lurk moar faggot.

To get back on topic: What's the longest she's kept up the façade of being on a diet? I think this is most she's stretched out a dietary LARP in a good while, although maybe it just feels that way because of how rapidly she's been cycling lately.


----------



## Ellana (Jul 19, 2019)

Scanned through her Day 8 Pizza with Peetz again. 
Do my eyes deceive me? She looks at her heaviest on her entire YouTube career.


----------



## Mangy Mutt (Jul 19, 2019)

Jesus christ she must be breaching Amberlynn levels. I'm dying to know her True and Honest weight.


----------



## Oxidative Phosphorylation (Jul 19, 2019)

Ellesse_warrior said:


> @Oxidative Phosphorylation is currently working on the OP. It's a big job though so maybe send them a DM. I'm sure your help will be needed.



Hey all. Having fallen off the face of the earth for a bit (no powerlevelling, don't worry, but it'll be a week or so before I can properly be back) rest assured that the Chantal OP is in progress. I have 100+ pages to catch up on, but I've got a google doc with the best part of the OP bullet pointed out. I don't particularly want to post an editable version to the thread, because we all know Chantal reads here, but can anyone who wants to read it/contribute/critique DM me? 

(There've been a few wonderful people who've been contributing - I'll get back to y'all with the doc!)


----------



## Digital Thunder (Jul 19, 2019)

Mangy Mutt said:


> Jesus christ she must be breaching Amberlynn levels. I'm dying to know her True and Honest weight.


AL’s definitely the larger between them, but Chantal’s weight distribution does her _no _favors no matter how svelte she is in comparison. Bitch’s head is melting right into her chest in ways I don’t think AL’s fully achieved yet. Amazing.


----------



## MoeChotto (Jul 19, 2019)

AL's head is like a balloon that someone's tied off that just floats above her gigantic body. Chantal is more like a big lump of melted wax.


----------



## Mangy Mutt (Jul 19, 2019)

Digital Thunder said:


> AL’s definitely the larger between them, but Chantal’s weight distribution does her _no _favors no matter how svelte she is in comparison. Bitch’s head is melting right into her chest in ways I don’t think AL’s fully achieved yet. Amazing.



No mistaking that, but they do have some similarities in the linebacker shoulder department. 

Though contrary to AL's tiny head on an enormous body, Chantal has an enormous head on a tiny body (at least in comparison to the rest of her). 

They both have such fucking strange fat distributions.


----------



## PatTraverse (Jul 19, 2019)

Chantal's head is fusing with her body turning herself into a real life Humpty Dumpty. Her neck is becoming a distant memory just like her non-existent ears.

After that she says with a straight that she feels like she has "lost some inches". The only inches she is losing is to her declining mobility as she gets fatter.



Mangy Mutt said:


> No mistaking that, but they do have some similarities in the linebacker shoulder department.
> 
> Though contrary to AL's tiny head on an enormous body, Chantal has an enormous head on a tiny body (at least in comparison to the rest of her).
> 
> They both have such fucking strange fat distributions.


I still think that Tess Holliday has the worst fat distribution of them all.



			Tess Holliday Sexy (29 Photos) | #TheFappening


----------



## Whatthefuck (Jul 19, 2019)

PatTraverse said:


> Chantal's head is fusing with her body turning herself into a real life Humpty Dumpty. Her neck is becoming a distant memory just like her non-existent ears.
> 
> After that she says with a straight that she feels like she has "lost some inches". The only inches she is losing is to her declining mobility as she gets fatter.
> 
> ...


I have to disagree. She's fucking gross, true, but she at least avoided the double chins for a while. She's got that knock kneed thing mega fatties get. What do you reckon she weighs now? I think she'd only copped to being like a size 26 or so. That's fucking bullshit and we all know it. I would like to see her beside our resident fatties to gauge how big she is. At least she has actual tits that aren't formed out of pressing fat folds together. Lord, imagine if she ever lost weight what those tats and tits would look like


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Jul 19, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Scanned through her Day 8 Pizza with Peetz again.
> Do my eyes deceive me? She looks at her heaviest on her entire YouTube career.
> View attachment 849079


Her face looks huge here. Makes that Insta post about her face "starting to slim down a bit" even funnier.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jul 19, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> It's so funny to me that ChinsAll talks about living the keto "lifestyle" when she's been doing it for all of 9 days, and even fewer of those days with a modicum of success. How can you take a before and after pic after a week? That's not how it works. It takes hard work, time, and consistency to lose weight. There's none of the instant gratification that fatties love. Does she expect to have hit her 200lb weight loss goal by the end of her 30 day keto challenge?


Of course this is what she expects. Chantal thinks if she sacrificed one Whopper run, by morning she'd be 120 pounds.


Ellana said:


> Scanned through her Day 8 Pizza with Peetz again.
> Do my eyes deceive me? She looks at her heaviest on her entire YouTube career.
> View attachment 849079



She is busting out of her clothes. This top & the one she wore to Perth used to be a bit flowy & she was able to button buttons. No more. She is actually getting bigger.
This Keto nonsense can't last too much longer because no one is seeing any weight loss. She's done this before & finally had to admit her binges as she got bigger & bigger. Looks like the same thing is happening here too.
She started this Keto stuff because she thinks it allows her unlimited cheese to eat, which she has stated many times is her trigger food. It's pretty obvious that after she eats her cheesy pizza toppings & green beans, she isn't done.
Hang in there, it can't be long now.


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 19, 2019)

I mean, they're ALL unfortunate. But if we must make it a competition I don't know why anyone would say Amberlynn's body is less unfortunate. At least all of these other fatties (Tess, Anna, and yes even Chantal) can _fucking walk_. Amberlynn's enormous elephant legs make it so difficult for her to get around even if she wanted to try. The others don't have that issue.


----------



## Viridian (Jul 19, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> View attachment 849084
> This isn't your blog. Lurk moar faggot.
> 
> To get back on topic: What's the longest she's kept up the façade of being on a diet? I think this is most she's stretched out a dietary LARP in a good while, although maybe it just feels that way because of how rapidly she's been cycling lately.



From what I recall reading here, last year Chintal LARPed being a TRUE and HONEST vegan for a good month or so straight before she finally broke down and admitted she'd been double-fisting Beef & Cheddars the whole time. I wasn't following her back then so I don't know the exact time span, but apparently she didn't use to cycle as fast as she has been this year. So she might manage to keep up the keto LARP for a few weeks before coming clean and posting another fake crying video for sympathy points.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 19, 2019)

Someone asked her if she had purchased the ketosis testing strips during a livestream and she said no. We all know she goes out and purchases as much as possible before starting a new diet, but no ketosis strips? Nope, no plans to buy those. I don't believe she ever intended on getting into ketosis.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 19, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> My first thought was that she could have assembled the same meal by scraping off a layer of the trash in a high school cafeteria.
> 
> It still boggles the mind how someone can be so disinterested in learning how to boil a pot of water or using a saucepan when their every waking hour is consumed with thinking of food.  But laziness trumps all else in deathfatty culture.
> 
> ...




I think this one is a repeating series only with the twist due to the added subplot of being medicated, having doctors and/or therapists she's seeing on a regular or at best frequent basis.   Also she did have a few indicators in her longest run back in April 2018 like when she was eating in the car before going to training in her car then eventually skipping the workouts while eating in her car and only pretending to go.   So I'm keeping tabs to first see, can she beat the last 'new day better me' record of 18 21 days?  If so, will it be done honestly and if not, how long before that shit hits as mentioned and she goes full cycle including an online absence.

Yet I'm also confused as to the lack of these women who love to eat not being able to make their own decent meals. The Grocery shopping with Peetz video was really amazing to me when she realized she didn't know to determine how any of the fruit was ripe or not. 

It can't be lack of access to recipes because they have access to the Google machine, plenty of subreddits for recipes. Even Yewtube has plenty of tutorial and recipe videos. and diet/lifestyle ways of eating. I don't follow AL that much but I have always enjoyed her 'cook with me videos' because they're so horrific and how Zachary Michael came on my list as he recreated a couple of recipes.

In other YewTube Mukbang Diet Journey News.. that Yaba woman who has "the youtube underground" channel? Yea, there is/was a community post that implies she cut the tip of her finger off using a mandolin to slice onions.  So there's that.


----------



## thejackal (Jul 19, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> I think this one is a repeating series only with the twist due to the added subplot of being medicated, having doctors and/or therapists she's seeing on a regular or at best frequent basis.   Also she did have a few indicators in her longest run back in April 2018 like when she was eating in the car before going to training in her car then eventually skipping the workouts while eating in her car and only pretending to go.   So I'm keeping tabs to first see, can she beat the last 'new day better me' record of 18 days?  If so, will it be done honestly and if not, how long before that shit hits as mentioned and she goes full cycle including an online absence.
> 
> Yet I'm also confused as to the lack of these women who love to eat not being able to make their own decent meals. The Grocery shopping with Peetz video was really amazing to me when she realized she didn't know to determine how any of the fruit was ripe or not.
> 
> ...



You can sorta respect a fat chef, it's their job to taste and eat a bunch of food and prepare it well for others.  But these deathfats don't appreciate flavor or anything about food other than how greasy and sugary it is. 

How do they get that way?  Is it gradual then all at once?  Does it start with adding a bit of ranch sauce to pizza and then 5 years later like Chantal every meal requires additional salt, cheese and/or dip?  It's almost like a drug addict right?  The weak stuff doesn't do it anymore.  

It's like the fucking guy on Secret Eaters that was eating his cereal with HEAVY CREAM.  You don't just wake up one day and start chugging gravy and heavy cream right?  You gotta build up to that shit.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 19, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> To get back on topic: What's the longest she's kept up the façade of being on a diet? I think this is most she's stretched out a dietary LARP in a good while, although maybe it just feels that way because of how rapidly she's been cycling lately.



About 3 weeks in April 2018 which she did the "New Day, New Me!" diet. She was doing the walks, got the trainer George, and then after a week it was vegan 5 guys fries before the work out. Then it was another fast food in the car before the work out... toh her getting fast food, eating in the garage in her work out clothes (no work out), and then she got 'sick' and had to stop working out and then eventually admitted she was not vegan during the past several weeks. Here is the video of admissions on "Day 29"

*NOTE: THIS IS FROM 30 APRIL 2018*





Edit to add screen grab of the thumbnails to show that specific journey and I think we may need to add in "Sing to my cat videos" as part of the cycle.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Jul 19, 2019)

thejackal said:


> It's like the fucking guy on Secret Eaters that was eating his cereal with HEAVY CREAM.  You don't just wake up one day and start chugging gravy and heavy cream right?  You gotta build up to that shit.



It’s like fatties have been overeating so long that they start to learn these tricks of how to get as many calories in them as efficiently as possible. Ranch, [drinking] gravy, heavy cream, butter, dipping sauces, mayo, pasta sauce, cheese, puddings, frostings, chocolate sauces and caramel sauces, all are basically concentrated calories without having to actually blend up a beef n cheddar from Arby’s. Deathfats never miss an opportunity to use any of these. 

It’s like the opposite of the “tricks” for losing weight or staying thin: Eating ice, diet drinks, zero calorie sweeteners, sugar free jello etc, soy sauce, mustard, pickles, hot sauce etc etc.

It might not start that way but plenty get to the point of chugging that gravy. What baffles me is that some claim to believe the way they eat is normal, some say it’s that they just “like to eat” and some even say that just because they’re fat doesn’t mean they eat like mentioned above.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 19, 2019)

Secret Eaters is truly a must-watch for anyone in the land whaling business. Other than the dude who ate heavy cream for breakfast, there was a guy who was actually working out but he always rewarded himself with a HUGE meal afterwards. That’s another common problem. People overestimate how much they burn working out. You can be sure that big smile plastered on Chantal’s face after she leaves the gym ain’t because of the endorphin rush.


----------



## wheelpower (Jul 19, 2019)

New video






ETA: Chantal's clearly been lurking around here, her sudden urge to cook after all the comments about take out is timely


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Jul 19, 2019)

Her attempt at "lifestyle" content is making her videos even harder to watch, padded with worthless outings' It is just unreasonable to expect anybody to watch 25 mins of her nonsense, get to the stuffing.


----------



## A Owl (Jul 19, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> New video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck me she can't attach a button


----------



## wheelpower (Jul 19, 2019)

Our dainty KEYE-TOE-SUS qween


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 19, 2019)

that's practically _a pound_ of green beans on her plate right there. idgaf if they're "allowed" on keto(?)

you  dont  need  that  much  food

she is never, ever going to succeed if she doesn't realize that. she has to get out of the mindset that she has to feel stuffed every time she eats OR ELSE [insert fatty anxiety/excuse here].

it doesn't matter that the calorie count of green beans in negligible. if you're still of the mindset that you HAVE to stuff yourself, what's going to happen when you stop eating keto? she'll be right back to inhaling  a takeout poutine twice the size as that pile of greens.



Spoiler: click here for epic back rolls


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 19, 2019)

Her "gut is topsy-turvy today". Strange, considering she didn't admit to a binge, right? Bibi must have eaten all the cheese in the fridge.


----------



## thejackal (Jul 19, 2019)

She really put half a stick a butter on those salmon cuts didn't she?  It's fucking salmon.  It's already fat rich.  You serve it with a bit of pepper and lemon if you want to broil it.  FFS.

The butter was _"grass fed_" tho -- little known fact that makes it calorie free.

At 23:50 she washes her hands and then wipes her dirty pants to dry them.  WTF?  How do you get that lazy?  You're over the fucking sink, don't you have a towel right there?


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 19, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 849644
> 
> View attachment 849645



Came here to also post the shirt rolled up pic... WT actual F... how does that happen?  Did her shirt roll up when she bent over? And she barely could bend enough to get the pan in the oven due to gut block.  And right after that shirt rolled up hand wash.. SHE DRIES HER HANDS ON HER ASS...everytime she dried her hands on her pants, which is pure Chantal being unsanitary, but on the ass of her pants? GTFO.

She doesn't indicate if she had the salmon thaw out or not.  She may be roasting frozen fish which is just.. no.  And at 400 she doesn't indicate if that's F or C.  If it's F, that's WAY too high and will cause for dry fish.  Does she know how long to cook it or tell when it's medium to well?  She could have made a more flavorful dish using fresh herbs like dill or chives if just using butter, which was more than a tablespoon each.  She even taunts "I know people keep saying to measure" but thinks she can eye it.  PL here: I can eye measurements because I've been cooking for about as long as she's been alive.  Even then, I still will use measurements when making something new or watching carbs or other macros.  She should also learn what mise en place is so that she's just not adding shit on top of shit and winging it and make sure she's timing both dishes right.. and check the carbs in the garlic powder. Garlic can be a hidden carb.

ETA again: In her final photo, yea she could cut that portion of green beans in half, OMAD or not, that's just not a portion, that's at least 2 portions.  And she gives the obligatory "yum" which sounds like "Fuck, this is what I have to eat" tone.  She's not enjoying this.  Imagine if she used actual flavorful recipes with fresh ingredients and cooked correctly...





Here's the same roll up but showing a moment later revealing the folds more defined


----------



## nothingtoseehere (Jul 19, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Someone asked her if she had purchased the ketosis testing strips during a livestream and she said no. We all know she goes out and purchases as much as possible before starting a new diet, but no ketosis strips? Nope, no plans to buy those. I don't believe she ever intended on getting into ketosis.



Ketosis sticks are largely pointless unless someone has actual diabetes. Someone with her body shape would find it very difficult to gather a urine sample to test anyway. She would be best off tracking her carb intake   to find out if she is in ketosis.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jul 19, 2019)

Oh God.






ETA : Well fuck me and not refreshing before posting cuz 3 other kiwis have posted the same horror. Rate me autistic.


----------



## THOTto (Jul 19, 2019)

nothingtoseehere said:


> Ketosis sticks are largely pointless unless someone has actual diabetes. Someone with her body shape would find it very difficult to gather a urine sample to test anyway. She would be best off tracking her carb intake   to find out if she is in ketosis.


It’s not like bibi’s wife will let her piss in the house anymore anyway. Too much collateral damage.


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Jul 19, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Came here to also post the shirt rolled up pic... WT actual F... how does that happen? And right after that shirt rolled up hand wash.. SHE DRIES HER HANDS ON HER ASS...everytime she dried her hands on her pants, which is pure Chantal being unsanitary, but on the ass of her pants? GTFO.
> 
> View attachment 849651
> 
> ...


The shirt is too small for her, I'm guessing that's why it keeps rolling up. It's loose around the shoulders but you can see it catching at her sides. Maybe that was the largest size they make so she might be borderline maxing out on even the obese people sizes.


----------



## Entertain me (Jul 19, 2019)

The moment I saw that rolled up shirt scene, I knew you Kiwis would be posting.   

Is it really possible for Chintal to all of a sudden be content and happy with just one lousy meal a day just because of her medication and keto?  Is that possible? I don't buy it. Were she really "fasting" that way it would show in her mood. And I personally don't really "get" keto tbh, shouldn't it be about calories and also a diet that can be sustained for the rest of one's life? So you do keto with the goal of quitting at some point to go back to your "normal" diet to then gain everything back? The problem with dieting is not losing the weight, it's keeping it off in the long run. It may be trendy at the moment, but I still think simply cutting calories and upping veggie intake is the way to go, especially if you're a deathfat and have masses to lose quickly.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Jul 19, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> that's practically _a pound_ of green beans on her plate right there. idgaf if they're "allowed" on keto(?)
> 
> you  dont  need  that  much  food
> 
> ...


Wtf am I looking at here? Her top half is like Christmas tree shaped layers of fat, and then it looks like she's got a huge tumor growing out the top of her ass.


----------



## Nicotine Fetish (Jul 19, 2019)

Damn.
Did she also admit she was doing "OMAD"
So.....
She's doing KETO.
She's doing intermittent fasting.
She's doing OMAD.
She's going to the gym.
She also said she wanted to try some "vegan" meals so who knows if she will attempt "plant based" again. 
How many diets is this girl juggling? Goddamn. 
She's doing jazz hands, and jumping around on one leg when all she had to do was follow the original doctors diet plan and she would have lost a good 30 pounds by now. But I guess that wasn't... I don't know. I guess that plan required reasonable portions. It's shocking she would rather hop, skip, and do a million different charades than just eat healthy portions. 
lol how many plates do you guys think chantal can keep spinning before it starts crashing down on her? 
(assuming it hasn't already) 
I figure the moment she starts upping her carbs, or tries to tack on plant based keto she will fall back into binge cycle.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 19, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> Our dainty KEYE-TOE-SUS qween
> 
> View attachment 849614



This moment made me laugh too at her being like "hey goiyssss..I'm cooking tee hee!" but seeing the screen grab, her damn 'bicep' is touching her forearm - almost her wrist.  That's so unnatural.  Like another post earlier this week, her arm IS literally larger than her head.  No wonder her lifting her arms is difficult.  The sleeveless shirt profile shot really shows more than what we can see from a straight angle. 



Entertain me said:


> The moment I saw that rolled up shirt scene, I knew you Kiwis would be posting.
> 
> Is it really possible for Chintal to all of a sudden be content and happy with just one lousy meal a day just because of her medication and keto?  Is that possible? I don't buy it. Were she really "fasting" that way it would show in her mood. And I personally don't really "get" keto tbh, shouldn't it be about calories and also a diet that can be sustained for the rest of one's life? So you do keto with the goal of quitting at some point to go back to your "normal" diet to then gain everything back? The problem with dieting is not losing the weight, it's keeping it off in the long run. It may be trendy at the moment, but I still think simply cutting calories and upping veggie intake is the way to go, especially if you're a deathfat and have masses to lose quickly.



I'm going to say possible but highly unlikely. Yes in a low carb diet you can be more satiated. I don't know how the meds she's on can play into it, which makes me suspicious as she was able to go 5 days on a water fast yet for several years every mukbang is "I'm STARVING and didn't eat anything today" and proceeds to eat about 5 lbs of fast food at several destinations. 

As to keto, calories should be considered, and for best results to keep to 1200 to 1500 calories but most of the calories to be fat.  You are correct it needs to be a lifetime thing and once goal is met to then find the carb intake for maintenance which can vary - though usually still under 100 per day.  If you go back to a high carb intake, it comes back and your body 'remembers' and gets harder to get into ketosis and with her about to go into surgery if that happens, her hormones are going to be AFU.   You are correct that going more towards a veggie intake which could be an acceptable life change, Chantal does extremes.  She was always either fast food or vegan where she could have been all food groups, moderate in carbs, and focused on nutrient rich veggies if she did a mostly vegetarian diet which is what her doctor's plan seemed to be..until she insisted to do keto because....Instagram.  She's looking for a short term miracle for a life long eating problem.


----------



## Entertain me (Jul 19, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> I'm going to say possible but highly unlikely. Yes in a low carb diet you can be more satiated. I don't know how the meds she's on can play into it, which makes me suspicious as she was able to go 5 days on a water fast yet for several years every mukbang is "I'm STARVING and didn't eat anything today" and proceeds to eat about 5 lbs of fast food at several destinations.
> .



In my book that whole water fast from January was just one big LAH. Were she that disciplined to fast for supposedly 5-6 days without prior "training", she wouldn't be 400lb+. How many people do you know that can even fast for just one whole day, and then compare that with Chantal and make that 6 days in a row. Didn't happen.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jul 19, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> then it looks like she's got a huge tumor growing out the top of her ass.


I do believe that is the beginnings of a massive  shelf ass. You can fit the entire 1985 Encyclopedia Britannica on Big Al's ass shelf. The fat is running out of the typical locations to store, so it is getting creative. Chantal's can hold the abridged version. Maybe she can get ass wings like Charity of MSHPL?? Let's chip in and send her some coupons for free poutine. I wanna make this happen!!!

Edit: English is difficult tonight


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Jul 19, 2019)

Chantal wants the doctor to increase her dosage of Vyvanse because her urge to overeat is coming back. She doesn't want to fight against the cravings at all, or feel the discomfort of even one pang of hunger. She would rather have the medicine do all the work for her. 

So what's she going to do when her free trial of the Vyvance runs out and she has to spend the big bucks to get it refilled? $300/month as someone mentioned upthread? That's quite a few Starbucks drinks, which she seems to have a penchant for lately. Will she be able to sacrifice her binge food money for the sake of her health? I don't know why I'm even asking, we all know the answer.


----------



## DaintyChokerGorl (Jul 19, 2019)

We are slim losing inches dainty ketosis kweens of the north eh?

Dr. Flobby Bobby registered dietician was also sure to let us ignorant plebeians know from her office located in the Binge Mobile that you DON’T have to consume 70 grams of fat a day to enter ketosis! This nutritional fact was supported by a screenshot of some random Keto Instagram account. Dr. Sarault is also very concerned about not having instant results with entering ketosis considering we’ve been extremely disciplined and are on day nine. Wow, if it weren’t for Big Beautiful Me I’d know absolutely nothing about nutrition.

~*EDIT*~ we’re on day 10 of ketosis. Queen of commitment!


----------



## IB 262 (Jul 19, 2019)

How does she have so much upper body fat and no boobs ?


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jul 19, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> So what's she going to do when her free trial of the Vyvance runs out and she has to spend the big bucks to get it refilled? $300/month as someone mentioned upthread? That's quite a few Starbucks drinks, which she seems to have a penchant for lately. Will she be able to sacrifice her binge food money for the sake of her health? I don't know why I'm even asking, we all know the answer.


She'll just harass Grandma into paying for it.


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (Jul 19, 2019)

Mangy Mutt said:


> No mistaking that, but they do have some similarities in the linebacker shoulder department.
> 
> Though contrary to AL's tiny head on an enormous body, Chantal has an enormous head on a tiny body (at least in comparison to the rest of her).
> 
> They both have such fucking strange fat distributions.



Show me a deathfat with normal dat distribution. Past a certain point, the body just goes all lumpy and has no idea where to put the extra calories, and you start looking extra weird.

I still say Dankiidoll has the worst fat distribution btw.



thejackal said:


> You can sorta respect a fat chef, it's their job to taste and eat a bunch of food and prepare it well for others.  But these deathfats don't appreciate flavor or anything about food other than how greasy and sugary it is.
> 
> How do they get that way?  Is it gradual then all at once?  Does it start with adding a bit of ranch sauce to pizza and then 5 years later like Chantal every meal requires additional salt, cheese and/or dip?  It's almost like a drug addict right?  The weak stuff doesn't do it anymore.
> 
> It's like the fucking guy on Secret Eaters that was eating his cereal with HEAVY CREAM.  You don't just wake up one day and start chugging gravy and heavy cream right?  You gotta build up to that shit.



Few chefs are fat really. Too much running around and working. Enough are a tad overweight, having to taste taste taste to catch all the fuckups your brigade might be making really adds up fast. And even if a chef is a tubby bastard, all the stress and activity in a proper kitchen will make for good stamina. Something that cannot be said for Dankii, Big AL, the thumb, Chantel, etc.



Ellesse_warrior said:


> The shirt is too small for her, I'm guessing that's why it keeps rolling up. It's loose around the shoulders but you can see it catching at her sides. Maybe that was the largest size they make so she might be borderline maxing out on even the obese people sizes.



I just think there is a good chance it keeps riding up because it is to small for her. She just gave up puling it down. New clothes will be a bitch at that size and bodyshape, and that could go to Arby's.


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 19, 2019)

She lives in Canada so might the medication be free? idk

But she's only been on it for like 2 weeks and already wants an increased dose. That should be a red flag to her doctor


----------



## sevynohthree (Jul 19, 2019)

0hahahahahahha this bitch has gained so much., i cant cant wait  for her to realize she is DOA. i at at least hope she is eating good fast food. like wendys spicy chiecken. i had one in november and it was good. 

LOVE THAT SHE IS BACKTRACKING ON THE SURGERY - what else d0 we expect from the biggest (both figurative and physics) liar on youtube


----------



## Entertain me (Jul 19, 2019)

sevynohthree said:


> 0hahahahahahha this bitch has gained so much., i cant cant wait  for her to realize she is DOA. i at at least hope she is eating good fast food. like wendys spicy chiecken. i had one in november and it was good.
> 
> LOVE THAT SHE IS BACKTRACKING ON THE SURGERY - what else d0 we expect from the biggest (both figurative and physics) liar on youtube



Yeah, about that surgery: I wrote it before, if she does not get it this year, I do not want to hear the words "cysts" and "ovaries" out of Chintal's mouth ever again. She'll babble on and on about how she needs surgery for the next decade.
Maybe she'll find an instagram post that "trying the keto diet for 30 days" magically cures ovarian cysts and she can lecture us on that in her next vid.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jul 19, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 849644
> 
> View attachment 849645



Well. Day 10 & just look at all that slimming. She's practically disappearing before our eyes.


Ellesse_warrior said:


> The shirt is too small for her, I'm guessing that's why it keeps rolling up. It's loose around the shoulders but you can see it catching at her sides. Maybe that was the largest size they make so she might be borderline maxing out on even the obese people sizes.



I said a couple pages back that the shirt she wore to Perth with Peetz she used to be able to button, but not anymore. Then the shirt she just wore for the pizza dinner used to fit her with a little room to spare, but not anymore. Now she's wearing a tank top that is obviously too small too. She is bursting out of her clothing all while somehow getting slimmer on Keto.
Why doesn't she look as if she's lost any weight?
Chantal lies.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 19, 2019)

That bit about eating extra clean today and eating only one meal, that's absolutely indicative of a binge last night. We know the absolute mountains of shit that she runs through that body constantly and she's claiming the toppings of two slices of pizza made "her gut topsy turvy"? I don't think so.

I bet she binges again tonight. Chantal had never in her life only eaten one meal of mostly veggies.


----------



## PatTraverse (Jul 19, 2019)

Plant BasedVegan said:


> How does she have so much upper body fat and no boobs ?
> View attachment 849720


Unfortunately for her, her fat accumulates in all the wrong places like her eggplant head.

She must go nuts at the fact that her sister is fit and has a big rack while she is morbidly obese and has nothing to show for it.


----------



## meepmapmop (Jul 19, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> She lives in Canada so might the medication be free? idk
> 
> But she's only been on it for like 2 weeks and already wants an increased dose. That should be a red flag to her doctor



The doctors visits are not charged for, but prescriptions are not fully covered by Canadian healthcare. And only certain medications are partially covered by government programs to help lower income people out with a portion of medication costs... my guess is something as expensive as Vynase wouldn’t be covered. Usually people then depend on job benefits to cover things like prescriptions, dental and eye care. I doubt Bibi’s job is good enough to have great benefits and of course Chantal doesn’t. She might be up shit creek without a paddle.


----------



## hungryhippo (Jul 19, 2019)

tbh at her size that OMAD is fine, i think it looks good and keto friendly. if that really was her OMAD then good job, i'll believe ya when nobody else does chintal. cherries though? sorry to break it to ya, jabba. and that girl she was talking about that could eat 80g carbs on keto is Ruth May i think? yea, shes skinny as a string bean and runs marathons, which involves running like 60-80mpw sometimes, which is definitely not the same as waddling down the parking lot to get bibi to take videos of a sunset.

like some others here my guess is damage control, she seems down and out of it and talks so depressed and defeated as she usually does after a massive binge. not to mention she has the shits again teehee


----------



## GuiltyAsCharged (Jul 19, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Someone asked her if she had purchased the ketosis testing strips during a livestream and she said no. We all know she goes out and purchases as much as possible before starting a new diet, but no ketosis strips? Nope, no plans to buy those. I don't believe she ever intended on getting into ketosis.



I have an autistic theory that she doesn’t want to track her ketones for the same reason she doesn’t want to weigh herself. Anything that takes her away from the delusional world she created for herself is terrifying to her. She can’t face facts. She can be hurt or triggered by comments but is able to rationalize that those are “just opinions” but solid empirical evidence that she is failing must be strictly avoided.


----------



## wommart rat (Jul 19, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> She lives in Canada so might the medication be free? idk
> 
> But she's only been on it for like 2 weeks and already wants an increased dose. That should be a red flag to her doctor



Pharmaceuticals aren’t free in canada, but the government does regulate them and cap the costs, unlike the US. I did some nerdy research and as of 2017, a 90 day supply of Vyvanse was $280 Canadian. That’s about $215 USD.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jul 20, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> Our dainty KEYE-TOE-SUS qween
> 
> View attachment 849614



uwu so dainty...


----------



## January Cyst (Jul 20, 2019)

Dainty Gorl is looking beyond Rubenesque


----------



## thejackal (Jul 20, 2019)

wommart rat said:


> Pharmaceuticals aren’t free in canada, but the government does regulate them and cap the costs, unlike the US. I did some nerdy research and as of 2017, a 90 day supply of Vyvanse was $280 Canadian. That’s about $215 USD.



so one trip to farm boy on grandma's cc.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jul 20, 2019)

wommart rat said:


> Pharmaceuticals aren’t free in canada, but the government does regulate them and cap the costs, unlike the US. I did some nerdy research and as of 2017, a 90 day supply of Vyvanse was $280 Canadian. That’s about $215 USD.



With the amount of food she spends on food, she probably spends 90 bucks per month on fast food runs (waddles and drives) that could instead be spent on the medicine.

She could still have her Starbucks style drinks, but for less money and healthier, by making it at home. Wonder if she's gonna make a video about her (grandma) buying an expensive blender because she doesn't have one. Huhiii gorl!

edit for a couple words bc still on my first (non Starbucks) coffee


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 20, 2019)

Today's her grandfather's birthday? She's admitted before to being triggered by family gatherings since she can't eat the amount she'd like to eat and is upset by everyone being finished eating before her. Not sure if her uncle lives near her mom, but if it's the infamous drive home from Cornwall, she'll be full of fast food by the end of the day.

I wonder if she made a big fuss about keto and forced her family to make something keto-friendly. Last time she pulled the vegan shit and had her mom make her a vegan meal, she revealed that she had been binging on meat before and after. Then last week when she had her mother make keto fudge she ate it all and then had two fast food meals on the way home. Her family is fucking nuts if they go out of their way to make anything special for her. She's so entitled and ungrateful. Just a horrible person.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jul 20, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Her family is fucking nuts if they go out of their way to make anything special for her. She's so entitled and ungrateful. Just a horrible person.



I hope her sister buys a reasonably sized pizza and eats the whole thing right in front of Chintal.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 20, 2019)

If ole fatso hasn't been eating behind the scenes all along, as she always does, the last video suggests she is about to slip.

She is already breaking her pledge of one supermarket trip per week (during her last vegan pose, she managed 3 trips to Farm Boy in two days) for the sake of avocados (an inessential and fatty food that she frequently eats as mountains of guacamole in which she dips stupid things).  She whines that the meds aren't getting her wired anymore and says she wants to up the dosage, and notes that binge ideas have been creeping back into her fat eggplant head.  She made three pieces of butter-slathered salmon, which aren't necessarily _too_ bad on their own, but she says the other two pieces are for Bibi and his mysterious sister "if they want them", which is her old familiar excuse whenever she has enough food for three people...  She was dodgy-eyed as hell as she cooked, she seemed to want to get the cooking over as fast as possible, and she was gasping for air when she was done.

For veteran Chantal-watchers, these should be telltale signs of impending failure, and they usually come two or three days before the wheels go flying off her latest diet.

There is absolutely no sign she has lost any weight at all this year, and compared to the heifer that she was two years ago, she is clearly larger.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 20, 2019)

Classic Chantal. She tasted the glorious high of starting a new diet, and now that the high is fading away, she’s piling on new things, like OMAD or IF, so she can bring that feeling back. Remember, she’s not giddy because her new diet is working. She’s giddy because it’s a new diet. Chantal lives vicariously through the initial delusions of every new diet. Once reality kicks in, it always ends in a meltdown. 

The end is nigh. Warm up your popcorn makers.


----------



## Aldora (Jul 20, 2019)

I like the optimism of some people that they think that Chantal isn’t secretly stuffing her face. 

Never lose that optimism!

Chantal, in all her YouTube career, has never shown any kind of self control. I don’t believe for one second that she is doing any kind of Keto diet, and when she finally tired of LARPing at being on a diet, we will here all about it.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jul 20, 2019)

Aldora said:


> I don’t believe for one second that she is doing any kind of Keto diet, and when she finally tired of LARPing at being on a diet, we will here all about it.



I actually do believe she's doing the keto diet!
_........ on top of all the fast food and crap she eats on the daily._


----------



## Haesindang Park (Jul 20, 2019)

wommart rat said:


> Pharmaceuticals aren’t free in canada, but the government does regulate them and cap the costs, unlike the US. I did some nerdy research and as of 2017, a 90 day supply of Vyvanse was $280 Canadian. That’s about $215 USD.



Sounds good but wouldn't it take longer to get medicine in Canada since demand exceeds supply due to price ceilings? I know according to an old video from Steven Crowder, pharmacies close every Sunday in Canada or at least from what I heard. Granted some of the American pharmacies close Sundays too but they're usually the smaller pharmacies as opposed to the large retail giants like CVS and Walgreens at least.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jul 20, 2019)

I think that Cuntal is doing Keto and restricting during the day, but is cheating and binging like a muthafucka at night. I believe she has the Big AL philosophy of- Well, I did what I was supposed to most of yesterday and today so this piece of cake, these chips, and this cheese should be ok. I just wont finish it. (Finishes it) Then justifies why she is doing so much better because before she would have had more AND she went to the gym. Then when she steps on a functioning scale she is gobsmacked that she has gained weight. She hasn't lost a damn pound that's for sure. If she really was doing Keto, she would probably have lost 15 lbs by now just in water weight. A chimpout is on the horizon.


----------



## ImJustAbitSwollen (Jul 20, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> With the amount of food she spends on food, she probably spends 90 bucks per month on fast food runs (waddles and drives) that could instead be spent on the medicine.
> 
> She could still have her Starbucks style drinks, but for less money and healthier, by making it at home. Wonder if she's gonna make a video about her (grandma) buying an expensive blender because she doesn't have one. Huhiii gorl!
> 
> edit for a couple words bc still on my first (non Starbucks) coffee


90 a month? that's a lowball. id say more in the 250 - 300 dollars a month.


----------



## Gawdamit (Jul 20, 2019)

OMG all that back fat. Sexy


----------



## PatTraverse (Jul 20, 2019)

Haesindang Park said:


> Sounds good but wouldn't it take longer to get medicine in Canada since demand exceeds supply due to price ceilings? I know according to an old video from Steven Crowder, pharmacies close every Sunday in Canada or at least from what I heard. Granted some of the American pharmacies close Sundays too but they're usually the smaller pharmacies as opposed to the large retail giants like CVS and Walgreens at least.


Pharmacies almost never close in Canada even on holidays. They may get reduced hours but are never closed outright. 

Fake news


----------



## Coucouyou (Jul 20, 2019)

PatTraverse said:


> Pharmacies almost never close in Canada even on holidays. They may get reduced hours but are never closed outright.
> 
> Fake news


Exactly. Just like hospitals. The never close because that's the only place people can get medicine. So if you just get out of the hospital and need antibiotic, you need to be able to get them.


----------



## Citroen (Jul 20, 2019)

Haesindang Park said:


> Sounds good but wouldn't it take longer to get medicine in Canada since demand exceeds supply due to price ceilings? I know according to an old video from Steven Crowder, pharmacies close every Sunday in Canada or at least from what I heard. Granted some of the American pharmacies close Sundays too but they're usually the smaller pharmacies as opposed to the large retail giants like CVS and Walgreens at least.



Crowder's not a good source of info on Canada, everything I've heard him say about the country was a misrepresentation. His mostly American audience don't know any better and it fits the conservative narrative. Medication is very cheap, and people with no insurance can get on a province's public health plan if they have no insurance, have a lower income, are elderly, are receiving benefits, are under 24 years old, etc. I have a family member who pays about 60$ a month for 10 different medications. There are also generics for almost everything, nobody pays the price of the brand name. All of the local pharmacies are open on the weekends and in the evenings until 9-11 PM. The only exception would be if it's a pharmacy that's housed within a larger store e.g. Walmart or Costco, then the hours might be reduced because of quality of life labour laws requiring employers to reduce the number of employees in the evening so they can go home. Ironically the only situation where Crowder's argument could apply is because of lawmakers caring about the work-life balance of workers.


----------



## Niggers are gay (Jul 20, 2019)

For someone who is supposedly on day 10 of a strict healthy diet,  she sure does look like shit.  In the car she looked like she'd been up for 4 days listening to fingernails on a chalk board. 

Don't people usually start to feel more energetic and look healthier in the face?

Obviously she's doing a LARP so all expected results are non existent. 

I honestly thought her YouTube would just fizzle out as she repeats the same cycle over and over. I have to hand it to her,  she's nothing if not persistent in her bullshit. A testament to how genuinely stupid she is more than anything,  I think she just genuinely has no ability to store short term things to memory.  Either that or she has the highest level of willful ignorance a human has ever displayed. 

Think we should get our death date predictions in while we still can.  September 2020 for me.  Pneumonia.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jul 20, 2019)

Scrotey McFagnigga said:


> Think we should get our death date predictions in while we still can. September 2020 for me. Pneumonia


February 2021, Sepsis from a UTI. You know gorl ain't wiping front to back...or wiping at all.


----------



## IB 262 (Jul 20, 2019)

She just live streamed to tell us that they didn't have anything for her to eat at the party because she didn't like the steak.  So she ate a piece of cake there and then on the way home she swallowed Malan's cake.  Again wants a higher dose of Vyvance because it obviously isn't working. As she was about to end the stream James gets in the car. hmmmm


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jul 20, 2019)

No way she didn't stop for fast food. No way. This is her norm coming from her hometown. Still looks as fat or fatter than before.
Not buying the Keto nonsense. Ate the cake they gave at the birthday party for Bibi in the car in seconds. Just shoved it in her mouth. She thinks she's not eating enough. Good God. A 400+ pound land whale thinks she's not eating enough.
Her cravings are back in full force. Bet she binged.
Chantal lies.

ETA: She said she doesn't feel like binging, but also said if they gave her more cake, she would have eaten it all. Then Peetz gets in the car. So we know they went to eat.
Oh, and pretty much Keto is over. It's not working guyz. Well, of course it's not working. She's been shoveling in lots of fat & calories while eating fast food because she looks fatter.
Bye Keto diet, we hardly knew 'ya.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 20, 2019)

Plant BasedVegan said:


> She just live streamed to tell us that they didn't have anything for her to eat at the party because she didn't like the steak.  So she ate a piece of cake there and then on the way home she swallowed Malan's cake.  Again wants a higher dose of Vyvance because it obviously isn't working. As she was about to end the stream James gets in the car. hmmmm



Here's the video. We all saw this coming since she was setting herself up with a binge. She needs to pack her own damned food when she goes to social events and present it as a "hostess gift". She's been trying to do this 'her way' yet every fucking week she ignores the advice for doctors, and she's admitting fault.






EDIT to add a VERY WTF moment in the video: JUst watched to the end, and after this confession "Honestly, I dunno, I fucked up" waa waa waaa rant we've heard before... Peetz enters the car. WTF is going on with THAT shit.. she eats her live in boyfriends cake, feels shitty about it and Peetz in the last 30 or less seconds enters her car..she went to pick him up. WTF IS THAT. Clip starting at mark:


----------



## PatTraverse (Jul 20, 2019)

Plant BasedVegan said:


> She just live streamed to tell us that they didn't have anything for her to eat at the party because she didn't like the steak.  So she ate a piece of cake there and then on the way home she swallowed Malan's cake.  Again wants a higher dose of Vyvance because it obviously isn't working. As she was about to end the stream James gets in the car. hmmmm


Who knew that giving drugs to someone with an addictive personality was a bad idea? Chantal wants an increased dosage of the stuff not even a month in. Our favourite little glutton is showing the world the logic that made her morbidly obese: she builds a tolerance and wants more more more to continue to fill the void. She has to be high and/or stuffed at all times or else life is simply unbearable to her.

I can see her turning into a pill junkie like Steve Assanti when she becomes bed-bound. Any slight discomfort is simply too much for her so she will abuse painkillers.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jul 20, 2019)

Someone needs to archive the last two of her videos soon, a chimpout seems like it's on the horizon.

Also there's no way she already has developed a tolerance to the Vyvanse _in less than a month_. She just wants the amphetamine buzz. (Not that it wasn't obvious but...)


----------



## marjoram (Jul 20, 2019)

Chantal sees cake, Chantal eats cake...no one is fucking surprised.

And what a dumb excuse for "not eating enough at the party".  Steak not done enough for you? COOK it some more, ya friggin' idiot....


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jul 20, 2019)

Or like, _just don't eat_. If there's not food that she wants or can eat, she isn't obligated to fucking eat. She isn't going to die from not being able to eat for an hour or two.


----------



## Salade Nicoise (Jul 20, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Or like, _just don't eat_. If there's not food that she wants or can eat, she isn't obligated to fucking eat. She isn't going to die from not being able to eat for an hour or two.


This is something I've never fucking understood about Deathfats. I get it, it sucks to be at a party or whatever where there's food you don't like/can't eat. Not being catered for might annoy you, but it's not your RIGHT to have someone bend to your will. You can be shitty about it, fine.

But it's really not fucking difficult to wait a few hours, come home, scramble some eggs and steam some broccoli or whatever the fuck keto is. Desperation level of excuse seeking.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jul 20, 2019)

marjoram said:


> Chantal sees cake, Chantal eats cake...no one is fucking surprised.
> 
> And what a dumb excuse for "not eating enough at the party".  Steak not done enough for you? COOK it some more, ya friggin' idiot....


This was a family gathering. They know she is morbidly obese. It's not like she is trying to impress strangers. She could have brought her own food, even a single serving, and I'm sure nobody would have criticized her. She chose not to because this was a convenient way to fail. Grandpa's party was a planned scapegoat. I bet she is binging as I type this. I think it is safe to say the phony Keto ship has sailed. The question is how long she'll keep up the facade before she admits that she is big fat failure. Beef and Cheddars have a way of outing themselves.


----------



## PatTraverse (Jul 20, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> This was a family gathering. They know she is morbidly obese. It's not like she is trying to impress strangers. She could have brought her own food, even a single serving, and I'm sure nobody would have criticized her. She chose not to because this was a convenient way to fail. Grandpa's party was a planned scapegoat. I bet she is binging as I type this. I think it is safe to say the phony Keto ship has sailed. The question is how long she'll keep up the facade before she admits that she is big fat failure. Beef and Cheddars have a way of outing themselves.


You can always bet for her to "mysteriously" fail on the week-end after being "good" during the week. 

She also went to get Peetz which means food. She probably stuffed herself on the way back after eating the cake and went for round 2 with Peetz.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jul 20, 2019)

rotfl look how tiny normal sized sunglasses are on her enormous fat face.


----------



## Blue Roses (Jul 20, 2019)

Eating food is Chantal's primary coping mechanism.

Chantal binges or goes off her diet whenever she spends time with her family.

(Everyone deals with family-of-origin related stress.)

Chantal copes with the emotional stress of interacting with her family by eating.

Ergo: Chantal should avoid these encounters or have a plan in place for dealing with them that does not involve cake or double McValue meals.

That will be $100 CDN.


----------



## Strine (Jul 20, 2019)

This vyvanse episode is worrysome. Chantal doesn't want to fix her problems, she just wants to avoid dealing with them, and vyvanse is a great distraction. Popping pills that give her euphoria is dangerous for someone like her. Trainwrecks like Chantal (and ALR) always see stuff like this as the cure to their maladies, when in actuality they're meant to assist with solving their problems. Antidepressant use in general is afflicted by this attitude. 

Chantal shows particularly stupid behaviour with this kind of thing: she takes a pill for a few days and then stops because it isn't magically making her lose weight on the same diet that made her 430lbs. She doesn't want more vyvanse to help her lose weight, she wants more because it gives her a buzz and because she thinks (or wishes to think) that there's medication that causes weight loss on 5000 calories a day. This magical thinking formerly only consisted of Chantal believing that claiming to be on a diet will have the same results as sticking to it, but now she's playing havoc with the chemistry of her already exceptional and dysfunctional brain. It strikes me as ominous.


----------



## Ellana (Jul 20, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> rotfl look how tiny normal sized sunglasses are on her enormous fat face.
> View attachment 851220


 The downward camera-on-the floor angle really worked wonders to give the illusion that she has a neck. It may appear to be a dewlap, but nevertheless, it is a neck. I must also applaud her ability to deceive her audience into believing her eggplant head is a dainty oval.


----------



## PatTraverse (Jul 20, 2019)

Strine said:


> This vyvanse episode is worrysome. Chantal doesn't want to fix her problems, she just wants to avoid dealing with them, and vyvanse is a great distraction. Popping pills that give her euphoria is dangerous for someone like her. Trainwrecks like Chantal (and ALR) always see stuff like this as the cure to their maladies, when in actuality they're meant to assist with solving their problems. Antidepressant use in general is afflicted by this attitude.
> 
> Chantal shows particularly stupid behaviour with this kind of thing: she takes a pill for a few days and then stops because it isn't magically making her lose weight on the same diet that made her 430lbs. She doesn't want more vyvanse to help her lose weight, she wants more because it gives her a buzz and because she thinks (or wishes to think) that there's medication that causes weight loss on 5000 calories a day. This magical thinking formerly only consisted of Chantal believing that claiming to be on a diet will have the same results as sticking to it, but now she's playing havoc with the chemistry of her already exceptional and dysfunctional brain. It strikes me as ominous.


Chantal is triggered by anything and everything. *Living* is literally too hard for her. I have never witnessed a more useless human being in my life until now. I honestly do not know how you can even fix someone who reacts negatively to anything that is not constant pleasure and gratification.

These are the moments where i realize that living in these peaceful times in a rich country like Canada is awesome but it also helps create literal wastes of space like this and i find it horrifying.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 21, 2019)

Same old shit. Nothing has changed. She's learned nothing.  "Start again tomorrow." "Tomorrow's a new day." "I just want to eat a proper meal."
No. You already ate cake. Start again *now*. Same big fat failure as always.

She's live again.


----------



## Ellana (Jul 21, 2019)

It's difficult to keep the file under 100MB and have chat readable. Chat is mostly legible at fullscreen.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jul 21, 2019)

Here comes the chimp out!!


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 21, 2019)

Second livestream:

- She's trying to be quiet because Malan and his wife are asleep.
- She wants to do keto longer than 30 days, doesn't want to just do a diet.
- Still claiming she fucked up because she's not eating enough.
- "Loving" the gym. "Almost like a job for me."
-  Family events are triggering because everyone else is eating.
- She felt tears as she watched her sister eat a piece of cake.
- A lot of people really believe in her.
- She's stopping OMAD.
- She claims she didn't eat after her livestream.
- She's going to ask her ED treatment doctor if therapy is available. Uh, didn't she tell us she went to ED therapy?
- Says she's not going to tell Malan about the cake unless he sees the empty plate. Then pretends she feels bad for eating his cake.
- Doesn't know if she's lost a lot of weight. Feels like she's lost some. "Maybe some inches."
- The gym isn't overwhelming for her.
- Wants to order collagen peptides so she asks her chat how to take them.
- Mentions keto Mucho Burrito.
- "Tomorrow I'm going to get back on track."
- Claims she didn't end up eating anything other than the cake.
- Now she thinks the Vyvanse is working again - as long as she's not starving herself.
- Compares having BED to Eugenia Cooney's situation.
- Keto is helping her with her "cheese regulation".
- Gets all of her cheese from the fridge and shows the camera.

I'm giving up after 30 minutes of this shit.

So she's seriously trying to claim all she ate today was the one piece of cake? When asked in chat she is obviously avoiding any questions about what she ate today.

I'm wondering if she took an extra does of the Vyvanse to curb her hunger. I'm watching her on 2x, but she still seems manic.


----------



## Angry New Ager (Jul 21, 2019)

My attention having been diverted by Jonathan "Jessica" Yaniv for the last week, I fell way behind on this thread. But since Chantal's so fucking predictable in her cycle, I knew I wasn't going to miss out on any startling new developments. And of course, I was right.

Chantal's never going to lose weight. This is a given. The only way she'll ever do so is when her corpse is wedged into a cremation chamber (first thing in the morning, when it's still cool, so as not to start a grease fire) and the mortuary workers fire that sucker up. I don't think she's even going to live long enough for Lord Beetus to start taking her lower extremities.

So that she was going to fail at keto was inevitable. I think my last visit to this thread was when she was on Day 2, when she admitted she was just eating whatever and not tracking macros. Even if I hadn't known it was Chantal, I would have known she was going to fail, because with keto--especially in the early weeks of it, while you get the hang of it--you have to count your macros. How can you know what your ratio of fat to protein is, and whether you're eating too many carbs, if you don't?

Coming back today, I saw that by Day 9 she was already doing IF and claiming to do OMAD, which is just..._fuck_ no. That's pure idiocy. Both of those approaches can definitely work, but they aren't for newbies to keto. That's optional stuff you can add once you're fully adapted, and are past the early phase with all its cravings. But Chantal? She's just one hot mess of cravings, and there was no way placing those kinds of restrictions on herself so soon was going to work. She should have stuck to the three meals a day her doctor recommended (none eaten in the car, and no fast food).

Another thing: keto demands that you drink a lot of water. It's diuretic, and most people lose a huge amount of water weight in the first week or two. It's easy to get dehydrated on it. Dehydration masks itself as hunger, kicking off cravings, as well as the desire to eat more than you need to. Water also helps flush ketones out of the body, and assists in fat-burning. So every legit guide to doing keto will harp on the importance of drinking lots and lots of water, even though you end up peeing a lot. 

Obese people, as a general rule, are all chronically dehydrated. Their extra mass requires a lot more water to avoid dehydration, and pretty much nobody drinks that much. When you're Chantal's size, you pretty much _can't._ Plus, given the logistics of having a pee and wiping herself afterward, I wouldn't be surprised if she regularly avoids drinking more liquids so as to avoid having to urinate. So there's another aspect of keto that was going to lead to her failure. 

Chantal ate the fucking cake because she wanted to, and because she's an overgrown infant with no impulse control. She could have eaten the steak, after cooking some of it more to her liking. She could have prepared her own food at home and brought it. She could have avoided an emotionally tricky family gathering where cake would be the centerpiece of the celebration (it's not like she hasn't bailed on other family gatherings for more trivial reasons). 

Nah. She wanted the fucking cake. 

And of course, now that she's eaten the cake, she's free to abandon her attempt at keto, because getting back in the saddle after falling off just isn't what Chantal does.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 21, 2019)

She's live now... fuckity fuck this bullshit was predictable that she'd bnge and now going for the asspatters


----------



## fatfuck (Jul 21, 2019)

chantal caved? water is wet. gorl can't even last 2 days yet wants us to believe she'll do 30 days challenge. she just runs her mouth and lies. she said she did 15 min of non-stop cardio at the gym at a pretty reasonable pace yet was out of breath cooking for 3 minutes. 

after cake was gone i can guarantee that she convinced herself to have another "last hurrah" before a new day and went out and ate even more fast food. she already had a piece of cake, what's 2 or 10 more arby's? it'll give her energy to last at least a day on whatever diet she tries next.

and she should stop calling it keto challenge. the whole point of keto is that you're in ketosis. if you aren't then it's pointless and pretty bad for someone like her because fat has twice as many calories as carbs and protein do so it's super easy to overeat calories wise even when meals are smaller. sure you feel fuller faster but chantal doesn't know how that feels like.

she said "i've been doing so well". in chantal-speak that means i haven't yet told the truth or get caught in a lie. 

there is no doctor, no diet, no gym, no therapist, no nothing. chantal lies 24/7.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 21, 2019)

More livestream highlights:

She was asked when she was last under 300 pounds. She reveals that she was in the 330s when she met Malan. She says through working out and fucking Malan she got down to 295. So that was eight years ago. Also, 295 isn't really under 300. She's been more than 300 pounds for like 15-20 years at this point.

- Chantal's rundown of dinner at her uncle's (49:00):

"I think that's what did me in was doing the OMAD. I was so, so hungry. Then because I'm keto, everyone was like filling up tonight on potatoes and corn on the cob and carrots. I'm like, "What am I going to eat? _(This was said in a nasty, bitchy voice.)_ Then they cooked the steaks bloody. Everyone was sitting down, so I didn't want to have them put it back on the barbie. So it was this little piece ... It was like this big of steak, just the outer edge ... Then a little bit of salad. I was like so hungry, and I was like, 'This is not right. This is gonna trigger me.'"

So the entitled, ungrateful, narcissistic cow is upset that her family didn't cater Grandpa's birthday dinner to the 400-pound beast's diet-of-the-week, which she promptly failed immediately after leaving the gathering.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Jul 21, 2019)

Poor Bibi. He doesn't want to be involved in any part of her YT channel, but gets publicly thrown under the bus every time Chintal needs a convenient excuse for her binges ("BIBI ate most of that pie, guys").

The man has likely never seen even a hint of leftovers since meeting Chantal, yet he's trotted out when she "can't finish" restaurant meals or pretends she isn't planning on eating an entire meatloaf in one sitting ("I'll just save the rest of this for Bibi, guys!").

But tonight to add insult to injury, Chantal turns down cake at the gathering so her family thinks she's still on-track, accepts a slice to bring home for Bibi, then shoves it in her gob the second she's out of sight. Because, in the ultimate nightmare of first world problems, our gorl was _STARVING _and upset that there weren't enough food options for her.

In her livestream punctuated by dramatic sighs, she realizes that Bibi will likely see the empty cake plate on the front seat, and instead of feeling bad for dicking Bibi out of his cake, she opines that maybe she should have moved the plate to the trunk of her car.
One day that tiny little man is going to snap.


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Jul 21, 2019)

"Next week" she'll take measurements & weigh herself, apparently.

(Prediction: she'll fudge the measurements because she's convinced she's lost 'inches', lol. And the weight will be a lie, or a trigger to binge. Or both!)


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 21, 2019)

Ellana said:


> It's difficult to keep the file under 100MB and have chat readable. Chat is mostly legible at fullscreen.


Thank you for the archive but I wouldn't worry about capturing the chat for her lives, I don't think anyone cares about the chat


----------



## Painted Pig (Jul 21, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> rotfl look how tiny normal sized sunglasses are on her enormous fat face.
> View attachment 851220


Her fat arm in the reflection is so hilarious. If she wasn't such a fat idiot you'd think she's the world's greatest troll.


----------



## Niggers are gay (Jul 21, 2019)

The only thing I believe to be true is that she ate cake on the way home and wanted to conceal the evidence from her hobbit roommate.

I highly doubt she would be able to show any level of restraint around a large amount of food.  I even find the idea she pretends to be selective about what she eats humorous.  Oh no the steak is slightly too rare and ya'll know how particular I am about what I eat.

It's all a LARP.  This role is to portray someone who has restraint and is a dainty food flower that only nibbles at bits and is oh so fussy about what she consumes.  She's utterly deluded in her fantasy,  thinking anyone with eyes could associate her with any form of restraint.

I know how she thinks too, she's strategically mentioned she ate a single piece of cake,  purely for ass pats. No doubt she was flooded with,  oh you've done so well only having just one piece of cake.  We all know how sycophantic her audience of circle jerk fatties are. 

Next up will be a 4 day absence.  Followed by a video of her in bed telling everyone how she fucked up.  Then a rant video.  That will be deleted.  Then a 4 day mukbang spree. Then a I fucked up video.  Then 3 days of absence.  Then a return with acacia berry smoothie fasting. RIP day 30 Keto.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Jul 21, 2019)

In an interestingly convenient move Chantal made sure to mention a couple times that if she tells her Dr. about this cake slip-up, he is going to _definitely _want her to quit Keto. So when she inevitably stops this charade it's not going to be her fault guys. It'll be _doctor's orders _and she can't be judged for that!

Also it's nice to see KarateJoe being so supportive of our Keto Queen!




I've got to say, the over-the-top sighing, and faux hand-wringing about the cake was one my favorite performances to date (the 2nd pic is her "exasperated" glance into the camera right after a big sigh.)
Her acting is so bad, I can all but guarantee she got a few Beef 'n Cheddars then swung by KFC to gulp down a nice hot bowl of gravy or three prior to this livestream.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Jul 21, 2019)

If she were serious about losing weight, she wouldn't let one piece of cake completely derail her. She would realize that when you're making a lifestyle change, you make mistakes because you're human. The important thing is to get right back on your eating plan, and not turn one piece of cake into 10 double cheeseburgers. Instead she'll use this as an excuse to hit all the drive thrus, and completely throw keto out the window. Until she can stop that black and white thinking, she won't be able to lose weight. Ah well, onto the next trendy Instagram diet.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 21, 2019)

There’s no allowance for slip-ups on keto. You eat cake, you start over. If she’s were truly honest, she would start the 30-day countdown from the day she’s in ketosis. It’s been who knows how many days since she started and she hasn’t been a single day in ketosis. It’s pointless.


----------



## AllAboardChewChew (Jul 21, 2019)

Keto, OMAD, vegan, IF, water fasting, potato diet, vyvanse but not one attempt at eating small, healthy meals throughout the day without restricting too low or eating too much. Hilarious.


----------



## CH 815 (Jul 21, 2019)

Chantal can still lose weight on a low carb diet even if she never goes into ketosis. Honestly I don't think she's capable at all of going into ketosis, but some small part of me thinks she could loose weight if she really tried.  She could lose weight eating cake every day if she went under her calories. Sure, she would feel like shit, but CICO still works.


----------



## AllAboardChewChew (Jul 21, 2019)

The only stuff she should be cutting out is processed junk/sugar. No reason to go low carb.


----------



## Wyzzerd (Jul 21, 2019)

AllAboardChewChew said:


> Keto, OMAD, vegan, IF, water fasting, potato diet, vyvanse but not one attempt at eating small, healthy meals throughout the day without restricting too low or eating too much. Hilarious.



I wish she would go back to the ghost diet, there was so much comedic potential to be had and it was gone too soon.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jul 21, 2019)

With all of the sugar and empty nutrition in the cake, she would have been better off eating a small amount of potato and some corn. If you have to eat carbs, surely going for actual food would be better than cake. She is just shifting the blame and refusing to take responsibility. This is why she is 400+lbs. I cannot wait to see what happens once the complimentary Vyvance runs out. It should be the chimpout to end all chimpouts.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 21, 2019)

I think she is making too much hullabaloo for a single slice of cake at a birthday party.  She is lying again.

First of all, I suspect she had two slices (at least) and not one. They gave her a slice for Bibi but not one for herself?  Theoretically, they may have offered her one and she turned it down, but it is very hard to imagine Clotso turning down cake when she is surrounded by people eating it.  So, assume there was a minimum of two slices and that she is fulla shit.

Secondly, she keeps talking about how she _could_ have had corn and potatoes instead.  In her Day 10 video, she was already talking about binge ideas coming back, and whining about how her drugs didn't have willpower anymore...

I _do_ believe she skipped the steak; what use would she have for a nice steak cooked rare?  Like all deathfatties, she prefers her meat cooked until it is as dry as a desert.  But I also suspect she ate plenty at the party, and that is why she is so miserable now.  The cake is a red herring.

I noted in my post about Day 10 that she was showing all the signs of being about to crack, so I'm not surprised by this turn of events.  It was always in the cards, and she was overdue.

This whole keto pose is too complicated for her fatty fourth-grader's brain to comprehend, and it is already starting to become a headache for her.  She'll use her doctor as an excuse to quit it, and announce that she will no longer deprive herself of any food group; she'll just count calories.

This didn't count as a chimpout; the chimpout is still on the way.


----------



## Okami Green (Jul 21, 2019)

Her face is just sinking farther into the fat around it every time I check this thread.


----------



## ZH 792 (Jul 21, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> So the entitled, ungrateful, narcissistic cow is upset that her family didn't cater Grandpa's birthday dinner to the 400-pound beast's diet-of-the-week, which she promptly failed immediately after leaving the gathering.



Remember that time at Easter when Chantal was "vegan" and didn't show up for dinner AFTER her uncle said he'd accommodate her food preferences. Maybe they figured she wouldn't show up. Or maybe they don't give a shit because it is exhausting to deal with someone who constantly flip flops.

There were a lot of options available to her (bring your own food, cook your own damn steak) but she expects people to do life for her.  And her sister triggered her by eating cake. At a birthday party. JFC.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 21, 2019)

I still can't believe she is actually claiming that all she ate the entire day yesterday was one piece of cake.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 21, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> I think she is making too much hullabaloo for a single slice of cake at a birthday party.  She is lying again.
> 
> First of all, I suspect she had two slices (at least) and not one. They gave her a slice for Bibi but not one for herself?  Theoretically, they may have offered her one and she turned it down, but it is very hard to imagine Clotso turning down cake when she is surrounded by people eating it.  So, assume there was a minimum of two slices and that she is fulla shit.
> 
> ...



“A single slice of cake”


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jul 21, 2019)

I guess it never occurred to our dainty land whale that she could have made a salad, or a cheese board & maybe a chicken dish to bring to the party that she could have eaten & shared with everyone else. She just showed up expecting the food to be catered to her desires & how dare they have cake at a birthday party!
We've all said that until she gets her head straightened out, she will never lose weight.

I am having trouble just trying to keep up with her lies concerning therapy. Sometimes she says the ED clinic has a therapist & sometimes she says she needs therapy. Then she seems to have 3 or 4 doctors for various things, but she doesn't listen to any of them. Do they really exist? Hard to tell, but they sure are a great excuse to give up on certain ways to eat. She is all set to blame one of these mysterious doctors for giving up Keto all based on one piece of cake.
Not buying it.
The impulse she had to shove the cake in her mouth (she actually said she ate it in less than 25 seconds) is the same impulse that I bet caused her to enter the first drive thru she saw.
All she wants now is more drugs. Yes, that will work. More drugs. More drugs will stop her THIS time. More drugs would have allowed her to bring that cake home to Bibi.
Sure. That's the answer.

The fun is just beginning.


----------



## THOTto (Jul 21, 2019)

Quick reminder. *Chantal doesn’t binge* and when you say she does she uses it as an excuse, and it plays into her game. She only overeats “tasty” junk food and plans for it. She’s 100% in control, she eats because she wants to. She doesn’t face the kind of BDD that’s associated with eating disorders, and just wants to play the victim. It’s not a binge when you eat like that constantly.

Also lol, called it on the vyvanse. Asking for a higher dose is going to be a red flag. The buzz will get shorter and shorter if they play along. That’ll be major strain on her heart as the side effects increase. I’m waiting for her to troll shield and point out how much she loves her cats since Amber ditched hers. Either way this is hilarious.  

Also if you haven’t I highly suggest going back and reading the whole thread (page 90 and above and it gets good) I went back and found some gold, it really paints a picture that she’s crazy, like did you know in addition to drinking gravy, Chantal Puts maple syrup in her spaghetti ?



Spoiler: More insanity


----------



## Okami Green (Jul 21, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> “A single slice of cake”
> 
> View attachment 851587


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jul 21, 2019)

I can’t get over the fact a grown (morbidly obese) ass 35yo woman had tears in her eyes seeing her (fit and hard working at the gym) sister eat a piece of cake at a birthday party.  

How freaking selfish do you have to be to focus on the lack of accommodation regarding your diet when the whole family is there to celebrate grandpa’s birthday? Plenty of mid-30’s people wish they had the opportunity to celebrate such milestone instead of having their grandparents buried since a few years (even decades).

But nah. Grandpa Sarault can go to Hell, the behemoth’s special diet needs weren’t met and she almost starved to death in front of the whole family, and had to survive on a piece of cake that wasn’t hers. Poor thing.

I sure hope Baxter was there to judge her.



_Baxter is a mood._


----------



## Nachtalb (Jul 21, 2019)

I swear everytime she says "I didn't eat enough, I restricted too much" my mind just goes   

Everything is a goddamn trigger for her. They didn't have keto options?TRIGGER!Mom made some keto fudge to adjust to her new diet?TRIGGER!Poor Bibi. How nice of her family to think of him and tell her to bring him some cake,just for that glutton to devour it in 25 seconds. She probably didn't even taste it.

Edit to add : I've seen toddlers with better restraint than her. The reason why she always fails these diets because she can't play by her own rules. Keto is pretty strict when it comes to macros (but not really hard once you take time to plan out your meals and stick to them) which would obviously make any deathfattie like Chantal fail. They love junk in abundance. Everything else feels like restriction and makes them think that they'll die any second. She could go days without eating a bite and her body would still be fine.  Chantal always finds excuses and makes adjustments two days into her diets. She claims to do all this research on them yet doesn't even know the basics.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jul 21, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> More livestream highlights:
> 
> She was asked when she was last under 300 pounds. She reveals that she was in the 330s when she met Malan. She says through working out and fucking Malan she got down to 295. So that was eight years ago. Also, 295 isn't really under 300. She's been more than 300 pounds for like 15-20 years at this point.
> 
> ...



Of course Chantal is a heathen who eats steak well done. I’d expect nothing less from a fat lump who thinks salted shoe leather with cheddar from Arby’s is heaven. 

I also don’t believe for a second this fat entitled bitch wouldn’t demand the steak be thrown back on the grill to cook it to well done. Her not asking her steak to be cooked to her liking, is as believable as her grape fasts. 

Never mind  Throwing steak back on the grill to cook a little longer is easy af, it’s a standard offer at any cook-out. But Chantal is suddenly Miss Polite who doesn’t want to impinge on others to get her feed on? Lol fuck NO


----------



## Citroen (Jul 21, 2019)

A piece of cake is 400-500 calories, it's really not make or break if the rest of the diet is consistent. The real issue is when people react to the misstep by throwing the baby with the bathwater and going on a day-long or days-long eating spree. I watch our gorl in 1.5x speed so I might have missed it, but I haven't heard her mention the calorie counts of her meals at all, nor what her target is. In combination with the huge squares of butter on her salmon and the fact she hasn't been losing weight, I'm thinking she's not kept track and settled into eating maintenance. She's probably sabotaged the diet from day 1, the cake will just be the "not for me" excuse to segue out of the keto fantasy.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jul 21, 2019)

It's not like she's in ketosis anyway, so a piece of cake isn't the end of the world.


----------



## chesticle_udders (Jul 21, 2019)

My favourite part is that instead of saying something like "maybe I could have brought a veggie tray with cheese and pepperoni and eaten that" she talked about how she should have eaten POTATOES AND CORN. Literally the 2 worst 'vegetables' you could eat on a low carb diet. It seems like either way she wouldn't have been keto that day, even if she hadn't eaten that cake.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 21, 2019)

Just watched the live stream and caught this special moment:


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jul 21, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Just watched the live stream and caught this special moment:
> 
> View attachment 851794


I understand he probably can't help having a fetish for morbidly obese cows. But can't he at least find clean, semi-attractive land whales to jerk off over? When a bald beach ball and a bitch with a bleeding, infected belly button and elephant legs are your jerk off materials, something is wrong with you.


----------



## Viridian (Jul 21, 2019)

chesticle_udders said:


> My favourite part is that instead of saying something like "maybe I could have brought a veggie tray with cheese and pepperoni and eaten that" she talked about how she should have eaten POTATOES AND CORN. Literally the 2 worst 'vegetables' you could eat on a low carb diet. It seems like either way she wouldn't have been keto that day, even if she hadn't eaten that cake.




It's even worse when you consider the fact she admitted in one of the livestreams she had "a little salad" with the "little piece of steak" she didn't like, which means there _was _salad and she could have just filled up on that for dinner so she wasn't _OMG starving _and kept up the keto LARP stayed on her totally real diet but no, the overgrown toddler got "triggered" and started fucking _crying _because she saw someone else having cake and not her. It had nothing to do with there not being anything for her to eat, she just refused to eat what was available and keto friendly because she's a self-centered brat who got assmad that her elderly grandpa's birthday party wasn't all about her.

It's not even the first time she's been obsessed and upset with the idea of her sister getting cake when she doesn't:



Rabbit Bones said:


> I'm not going to bother to record the video, it's just the end of some waiters singing Happy Birthday. But this food obsessed heifer is recording the fucking cake... not the waiters who are singing, or her sister reacting to it, like most birthday videos are. _She's fucking fixated on that cake. _I bet she's livid she doesn't get to have it. She's probably going to pick up a whole cheesecake to slam once she  gets home.
> View attachment 783105


----------



## SmileyTimeDayCare (Jul 21, 2019)

There's a KFC I pass almost everyday.

Every single time I pass it I think: _That fucking fat bitch drank gravy. SHE DRANK GRAVY._


----------



## Princess Ariel (Jul 21, 2019)

AllAboardChewChew said:


> The only stuff she should be cutting out is processed junk/sugar. No reason to go low carb.



At this point there is no reason to eat at all. She could survive all Canadian winter long and be just fine.


----------



## Kentaro (Jul 21, 2019)

Chantal truly is the gift that keeps on giving no matter how many chimpouts she has.

I predict for the new video : A mix of a decent chimpout and an announcment that Keto just "wasnt right for her". Probably wearing her pink binge shirt too.


----------



## Barbarella (Jul 21, 2019)

There was a psychological experiment done at a university in the 1960s, I think, maybe 1970s. They brought little kids, about age 5 if memory serves, in a room and gave them a marshmallow. They were told if they didn’t eat it in 15 minutes, they could have two. They left the room but watched the kids. 

Some did funny things, like hide it so they wouldn’t be tempted, or got up and walked away. But, some of the kids ate it instantly or after thinking about it, and some waited the whole time. In 15 minutes the researcher came in and gave the kids who had waited another marshmallow. 

They followed the kids a while, and the kids who had showed self-control at an early stage did better in school, on SATs, had a lower BMI, were generally more adult, mature, and successful. 

Interestingly, they did the experiment later, this time mixing socioeconomic groups together, and when they did that, it turned out that status played more of a role than patience. But when it was all one similar group, the kids who had forethought did better. 

Of course, Chantel would have eaten it instantly and then thrown a screaming tantrum about why she didn’t get a second marshmallow, and it wasn’t fair, blah blah blah. It was only one kid at a time, or you know she’d have knocked other kids and stolen their treat too. 

And I’ve seen how her mother treats her at a meal. Chantel gets the most and best. Her mom made sure her steak was fixed the disgusting way she wanted, and that she had any leftover cake there was. Maybe Grandpa got some since it was his birthday but Chantel’s mom doesn’t leave her out ever. She got leftovers, for her as well as Bibi, without a doubt. So she likely ate two pieces in the car and maybe two at the party.  If Chantel was crying while her sister ate cake, it was because she was jealous her sister could eat cake “without consequences”, forgetting her sister works out for hours a day. 

Remember, she lies. Especially about food.


----------



## fattie_boom_boom (Jul 21, 2019)

Chantal's Return to the Clinic, part the first:



Spoiler: dumb sperging



Chantal: "So.... my medication isn't working any more."

Doc: "W...what?"

Chantal: "Yeah. I ate... the other day I ate a... piece of cake."

Doc: "...yohmygod. Cindy! Cindy get in here!"

_Cindy runs in, a can of mace in her hands_

Cindy: "Doctor Heartthrob?? Are you ok?"

Doc: "CINDY. No no, put down the can. I'm fine. But Chantal here..."

_Doctor Heartthrob weeps for a moment_

Doc: "Cindy. Chantal here... the vynase..."

Cindy: "You don't mean..."

Doc: "That's right. It stopped working. She ate... _cake_."

_Cindy's eyes widen and she begins to stammer_

Doc: "Chantal I'm so sorry. God alive. I'm sorry. We're going to help you.

_Chantal bows her head solemnly and waits_

Doc: "Cindy I want you to do a full workup. Call Pfizer and figure out what the hell is going on. And in the meantime see what backup diets we have to give her. Chantal I'm so sorry."

Cindy: "Doctor Heartthrob, should I open... the cabinet?"

Doc: "Yes. We have to. Here's the key.

_Doctor Heartthrob hands Cindy the key to the cabinet marked 'MAGIC QUICK FIX DIETS LOSE WEIGHT FAST'_

Chantal looks up and allows a small smile to cross her face. She'll be beach ready in just a couple weeks.

/fin



Honestly, what the fuck is wrong with her. Call me mad on the internet, I don't care. This bitch is delusional beyond reckoning. She thinks the doc is gonna throw her off a diet because she ate a piece of cake? Chantal, you're going to DIE YOUNG. There's no more hope for you. Just get ready to have your feet sawn off, ok? Fuck me running she's stupid.


----------



## Angry New Ager (Jul 21, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> I think she is making too much hullabaloo for a single slice of cake at a birthday party.  She is lying again.
> 
> First of all, I suspect she had two slices (at least) and not one. They gave her a slice for Bibi but not one for herself?  Theoretically, they may have offered her one and she turned it down, but it is very hard to imagine Clotso turning down cake when she is surrounded by people eating it.  So, assume there was a minimum of two slices and that she is fulla shit.


She may have turned down a piece of cake for herself. Her gym-rat sister was there, and while I don't know what the dynamic on that side of the family is like, maybe she feels more judged by them. 

And it's not uncommon for deathfats to eat like dainty hummingbirds at events where they feel like others are judging them for every bite they take, then gorge themselves afterwards once they're safely alone. But I'm pretty sure that whoever sent cake home with her "for Bibi" knew damned well that Chantal was going to be the one to eat it. How could they not?



> I _do_ believe she skipped the steak; what use would she have for a nice steak cooked rare?  Like all deathfatties, she prefers her meat cooked until it is as dry as a desert.  But I also suspect she ate plenty at the party, and that is why she is so miserable now.  The cake is a red herring.


I don't think she ate very much at the party, or at least not by her standards. But I do believe that after devouring the cake she stopped somewhere on the way home for a parking-lot, car-tray fast food binge. I'd put money on it, in fact. Because if the only thing she blew her diet with was one slice of cake--and stopped after that--I don't think she would have bothered to mention it. 


Rabbit Bones said:


> I understand he probably can't help having a fetish for morbidly obese cows. But can't he at least find clean, semi-attractive land whales to jerk off over?


There are no clean, semi-attractive specimens of landwhale, at least not at the size KJ prefers. They're always going to be unclean because they can't fit in regular showers or baths, can't reach to wipe themselves after using the toilet or wash their own genitals, and even if they can manage to get clean, the exertion required to do it is something they're going to avoid as much as possible. 

And there are no semi-attractive landwhales, because being massively obese is inherently unattractive. Some may have more appealing personalities than others, and thus be much more likeable and sympathetic, which I guess could count. But I think karatejoe ends up going for cluster B disasters like Chantal and Amberlynn precisely because they have such horrible personalities, are morally bankrupt, and are willing to use him for the all the attention (and money, I'm sure) he's willing to throw at them--while also giving him the kind of attention he wants in return. It's a case of shit people being drawn to shit people and forming a symbiotic relationship based on their common degeneracy.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 21, 2019)

I'm sorry for the autism, but I just have to point it out again. I can't believe she is actually sticking to this lie. 

*According to Chantal, the only food she ate all day yesterday was a small portion of steak and salad and that piece of cake.*

Even after going on and on about how hongry she was in the car, even while going out with James, even while she repeated said "tomorrow's a new day" as if she were going to binge, she still explicitly said she didn't eat anything after the cake or before the steak/salad. This is up there on Chantal's Obvious Lies with the drive-thru order for the homeless man.


----------



## Crispy Chicken (Jul 21, 2019)

Chantal is a pathological liar with no willpower, not to mention a master manipulator. No way I believe she only consumed a 'slice' of cake the entire day. Forget Overeaters Annonymous, she should start attending Liars anonymous. She suffers from Liabetes!


----------



## THOTto (Jul 21, 2019)

Crispy Chicken said:


> Chantal is a pathological liar with no willpower, not to mention a master manipulator. No way I believe she only consumed a 'slice' of cake the entire day. Forget Overeaters Annonymous, she should start attending Liars anonymous. She suffers from Liabetes!


She’s far from a master manipulator. Her lies wouldn’t be so easy to pick apart and she would have people around her. Everyone sees through her shit and how nasty she is and doesn’t want anything to do with her, the only person who consistently supports her in real life is her grandmother, even Peetz doesn’t want her back or to live with her. I do agree her lies are pathological and she believes them, but she’s too dumb to properly manipulate anyone who doesn’t already feel guilty or responsible for her weight.


----------



## Ellana (Jul 21, 2019)

Crispy Chicken said:


> Chantal is a pathological liar with no willpower, not to mention a *master manipulator*.


Did you just use "Chantal" and "master manipulator" in the same sentence? 
A lot of her audience knew she wasn't a vegan the last time she made that video coming clean. Chantal, the "master manipulator" was the blindsided one. 
Master manipulator my ass.


----------



## Crispy Chicken (Jul 21, 2019)

Hmmm, maybe 'master manipulator' was the wrong term I used? I'm not only referring to the slice of cake incident nor, am I suggesting she is even remotely skilled at her lies and manipulating, she's a complete moron. But...anyone who can put their mother thru a faked suicide attempt (and smile while retelling it) ....or justify sleeping with a mentally unstable coworkers boyfriend ...or somehow justify calling CPS on innocent/unharmed children and claim 'the woman doesn't deserve any kids cuz she's mean to me' is truly vile to the core and can't be trusted at all with *anything that comes out of her mouth, *in my opinion. Nor does she deserve my sympathy in any capacity.


----------



## THOTto (Jul 21, 2019)

Crispy Chicken said:


> Hmmm, maybe 'master manipulator' was the wrong term I used? I'm not only referring to the slice of cake incident nor, am I suggesting she is even remotely skilled at her lies and manipulating, she's a complete moron. But...anyone who can put their mother thru a faked suicide attempt (and smile while retelling it) ....or justify sleeping with a mentally unstable coworkers boyfriend ...or somehow justify calling CPS on innocent/unharmed children and claim 'the woman doesn't deserve any kids cuz she's mean to me' is truly vile to the core and can't be trusted at all with *anything that comes out of her mouth, *in my opinion. Nor does she deserve my sympathy in any capacity.


That’s called narcissistic personality disorder.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jul 21, 2019)

Archives of the day 10 and 11 videos




Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ImJustAbitSwollen (Jul 21, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Just watched the live stream and caught this special moment:
> 
> View attachment 851794


what a sick fuck.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Jul 21, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> I'm sorry for the autism, but I just have to point it out again. I can't believe she is actually sticking to this lie.
> 
> *According to Chantal, the only food she ate all day yesterday was a small portion of steak and salad and that piece of cake.*


I see your autism and I raise you this:

Did anyone else happen to notice that the "one little piece of cake" was sent home with her on a full _dinner-sized_ plate? I'll be curious to see footage of this party to see if they used small paper cake plates, and used this one to send her home with a few pieces (maybe a piece for his sister too?).
Also she cleary said they sent her home with _some, _then very quickly corrected herself to say "it was just _a piece"._


This concludes my autism for the evening but I'm pretty curious to see the party footage and how Cuntal interacted with her family on her Grandfather's special day.
Also would love to know how Bibi reacted to seeing the empty cake plate today, but she'll likely never tell us (if she didn't conceal the evidence, but it's kind of bizarre that she was talking about hiding it in the trunk- why wouldn't she just throw it away??) and come to think of it he's probably used to this kind of shit by now.
Jesus she's a sad sack.


----------



## Ellana (Jul 21, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> I see your autism and I raise you this:
> 
> Did anyone else happen to notice that the "one little piece of cake" was sent home with her on a full _dinner-sized_ plate? I'll be curious to see footage of this party to see if they used small paper cake plates, and used this one to send her home with a few pieces (maybe a piece for his sister too?).
> Also she cleary said they sent her home with _some, _then very quickly corrected herself to say "it was just _a piece"._
> ...





The plate is as big as her eggplant head if not larger. What kind of Canadian would waste a plate on a single slice of cake? It's big enough for at least two large slices.

I also thought it was strange she would leave or even hide trash in her car.
Why not run to your car and throw it away? Throw it in a dumpster or wash the plate if it isn't disposable.
Does anyone really think Bibi would be heartbroken over a slice of cake? He doesn't like cheese ... does he even like sweets?

She also described the cake and how good it was and then later on exclaims she inhaled the cake and didn't even taste it. Like whaaaaaaaat? [Amberlynn emoji]





Your browser is not able to display this video.



















Edit: She said she left the cake in the passenger seat (when she was driving) and should have put it in the trunk. Now I can't find the clip of her saying she was going to hide the evidence. Did we imagine that?


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jul 21, 2019)

Oh God.




Never in the history of islamic content was there more islamic content than this islamic content.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 21, 2019)

Uh, she says she has a bow-bow on her hand. Does she mean boo-boo? A bow-bow? Is that a Canadian thing?

Everyone else is outside swimming at the party and Chantal's inside with the food, filming herself eat. Jesus christ.




The bite of steak and salad was filet mignon (which she bitched about because it wasn't well-done) and half a dinner plate of dressing-laden salad.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Jul 21, 2019)

Guys, she chooses zero sum diets because they give her an out when she "cheats."  If she reduced calories and ate sensibly she'd have no reason to quit and binge because such diets permit all kinds of wiggle room.  You simply decide to have a piece of cake at a gathering because you can work it into your calories or deem it a special treat that seldom happens and eat without guilt because you know tomorrow you'll be back to eating sensibly.

But keto?  She wasn't in ketosis but she may as well have been given how her mind works.  Oh noes, Chantal done ate carbs in the form of cake, she's back to step one, she may as well cheat and eat all the cake and cry about it so Pete won't narc on her when she deep throats a pizza later.

Oh dear, Chantal ate several burgers chased down with a block of cheese, that's not vegan, she's betrayed her ideals, so she may as well binge.

Oh crap, Chantal ate two bags of Dortitos, well that spoils the grape fast entirely, may as well stop and get another Blizzard and cheesy tots.

And on and on.  

She deliberately choose diets that "fall apart" when she cheats so she can pretend to be so disappointed in herself for failing that she has no choice but to cheat.  Or they are so restrictive she feels like she's starving and has to cheat. 

She will never adopt a diet without a zero sum gimmick because such diets allow normal eating behaviors and Chantal cannot and will not eat normally.  She will always need an out.


----------



## Mr Foster (Jul 21, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Uh, she says she has a bow-bow on her hand. Does she mean boo-boo? A bow-bow? Is that a Canadian thing?
> 
> Everyone else is outside swimming at the party and Chantal's inside with the food, filming herself eat. Jesus christ.
> 
> ...



Bitch, that's a normal person's whole meal.


----------



## CH 815 (Jul 21, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Uh, she says she has a bow-bow on her hand. Does she mean boo-boo? A bow-bow? Is that a Canadian thing?
> 
> Everyone else is outside swimming at the party and Chantal's inside with the food, filming herself eat. Jesus christ.



She just said she should have said "no" to bringing home cake "for Bibi" because he "would've  not minded" not getting a piece of cake. I certainly hope he doesn't mind not getting a piece of cake because he definitely didn't get one, did he? 

Yet another example of her lack of respect for Bibi as a person.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jul 21, 2019)

Archive of day 12




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jul 21, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Uh, she says she has a bow-bow on her hand. Does she mean boo-boo? A bow-bow? Is that a Canadian thing?



She actually says it in french cuz ya know, our dainty gorl is bilingual.


----------



## PatTraverse (Jul 21, 2019)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> Guys, she chooses zero sum diets because they give her an out when she "cheats."  If she reduced calories and ate sensibly she'd have no reason to quit and binge because such diets permit all kinds of wiggle room.  You simply decide to have a piece of cake at a gathering because you can work it into your calories or deem it a special treat that seldom happens and eat without guilt because you know tomorrow you'll be back to eating sensibly.
> 
> But keto?  She wasn't in ketosis but she may as well have been given how her mind works.  Oh noes, Chantal done ate carbs in the form of cake, she's back to step one, she may as well cheat and eat all the cake and cry about it so Pete won't narc on her when she deep throats a pizza later.
> 
> ...


In for a penny, in for a pound.

I am convinced that she also picks those hard diets to follow because of how people say that she will never make it. At the beginning she uses it as motivation to prove all the "haters" wrong. The high is short lived however and she crashes and burns. Then she uses those same negative comments from before to justify her failure as no big deal since it was too hard anyway. That is why she says stupidities like it is a journey, a process no matter how long it takes, that diet was not for her and bla bla bla.


----------



## Scarboroughgirl (Jul 21, 2019)

she truly is a miserable human being.
I imagine her family is quietly disgusted with her, the only person who genuinely enjoys her presence is Peetz and he's.. special


----------



## DaintyChokerGorl (Jul 21, 2019)

The gym will soon be a distant memory given that our petite chou contracted a ~*wart*~ from the filthy disgusting non sanitized gym machines! Quelle horreur!


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jul 21, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Uh, she says she has a bow-bow on her hand. Does she mean boo-boo? A bow-bow? Is that a Canadian thing?
> 
> Everyone else is outside swimming at the party and Chantal's inside with the food, filming herself eat. Jesus christ.
> 
> ...


She bitched about having nothing to eat & starving as she drove home, but that's a full plate of food. I'm sure she could have put the steak on the grill herself if it needed to be cooked more & helped herself to more salad. Maybe the dressing was a bit much, but there was no need to be hungry. Why was she starving?
Granted, this food may not be Arby's -but there were Keto options for her & yet all she wanted was cake.


----------



## Strine (Jul 21, 2019)

I'm sure Heifer Chandler ate as much cake as she could get her hooves on. She's not dieting, she's never dieted. It's just another demented attempt to control the narrative that she's too stupid to succeed at. She'll soon "admit" that she was never on keto, and then react with surprise and fury when she hears that nobody believed the woman who recently ate chicken on camera and then said it was vegan. Could we ask for a more ludicrous cow than this? Count your blessings, kiwis.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Jul 21, 2019)

So I was minding my business on Instagram looking at Trendmood and Keto diets when this came into my feed . This comment has got to be a troll ...I laughed way too hard, my sides hurt.


----------



## Ellana (Jul 21, 2019)

"I had dinner, but it wasn't like enough because they had potatoes, and corn, and things, and I think if I would have eaten that I might be a bit more full. But, you know, being low carb I just had a little piece of steak and I didn't really even like it because they didn't cook it the way I liked it. It was bloody. So, and then, I had a little bit of salad. And that's like all I could have. Like that's all I had. And I'm so hungry."



A little bit of salad = Half a plate of salad drenched in ranch
A little piece of bloody steak = A serving of steak covered in mushrooms? onions?
Don't forget the cucumber salad and the veggie tray!

She said she ate the cake, started streaming and wasn't hungry anymore. But after eating half a plate of salad, cucumber mush, and some bites of steak, she's starving?
There's no way she gave in to her cravings for cake. No, Chintal was absolutely starving! She had to eat it!




What a basic bitch supermarket cake. What Chantal described was a custom hand made creation. What is this shit? She shed a single tear for this boring sheet cake.

Edit: Chantal's own words




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 21, 2019)

PatTraverse said:


> In for a penny, in for a pound.
> 
> I am convinced that she also picks those hard diets to follow because of how people say that she will never make it. At the beginning she uses it as motivation to prove all the "haters" wrong. The high is short lived however and she crashes and burns. Then she uses those same negative comments from before to justify her failure as no big deal since it was too hard anyway. That is why she says stupidities like it is a journey, a process no matter how long it takes, that diet was not for her and bla bla bla.



I'm under the impression she overthinks shit she sees on Instagram and wants to be some sort of miracle dieter. She fails to realize that even those successful on IG or Facebook, even Youtube that there's a lot of work, dedication and mostly something Chantal is incapable of: Consistency. 

I just watched the video - she can't cook for shit. Way too many berries, she's too lazy to fucking brew coffee, has no ice tray, and she likes to touch the crudites until she decides on what veggie to eat. Bitch, keep your wart hands off food others will eat! 

I also agree that salad, wtf, doused and wilted due to too much dressing, that dinner otherwise actually looked pretty good and keto friendly. Not sure why she bitched and if she thinks Filet Mignon (which it seems to be) is not to be served well done which is how she likes her beef. I also hope she gains more cooking skills because if she's going to eat more home cooked meals, she needs to up her game to keep it tasty and appealing to the eye. 

I agree with the zero sum theory. Chantal has a history and awareness of binary extreme thinking. Her doctor seemed focused on a routine, avoiding hunger, and allowing a moderate diet as not to be deprived, or restricted or any sort of 'punishment'. His/her orders were simple.. don't eat in the car. Plan your weekly meals, of which three a day, and shop for those meals once a week and do not do any dining out. She turned that into keto with IF because of Instagram. At least she is going out often if not daily and trying to be more active. 

Yet I can't see this lasting more than two weeks. If it does, good for her. But she doesn't know how much she doens't know and can't even fast forward her thinking for a day. SHe should have realized "Birthday party with family=cake" and had no plan to deal with it. It's not the cake that pissed me off; slips happen. What does piss me off is how ill prepared she is and how she lacks any foresight or ability to plan. I don't know what kind of special kind of stupid that is, but I hope she can muster up some level of figuring this basic shit out.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jul 21, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> I'm under the impression she overthinks shit she sees on Instagram and wants to be some sort of miracle dieter. She fails to realize that even those successful on IG or Facebook, even Youtube that there's a lot of work, dedication and mostly something Chantal is incapable of: Consistency.
> 
> I just watched the video - she can't cook for shit. Way too many berries, she's too lazy to fucking brew coffee, has no ice tray, and she likes to touch the crudites until she decides on what veggie to eat. Bitch, keep your wart hands off food others will eat!
> 
> ...



She did realize birthday party equaled cake, everyone does. It’s would be like going to a library and being surprised there are books there.  She went because she wants to gorge herself and eat cake and she did. (I don’t buy for a second she just ate a “little steak” or whatever. Bitch ate big and then ate more driving home. She’s 400 lbs for good reason)

No need to plan for her to plan, just don’t fucking eat the cheap ass sheet cake? Just don’t fucking eat it, that’s the only plan needed, but she’s incapable of ever saying no to food.

Also, of course she would want filet, of all cuts, well-done. She truly has the palette of a sow.


----------



## Strine (Jul 21, 2019)

Someone who was actually dieting would go to the party, see the cheap shitty cake, and probably decide it's not worth the calories to eat much or any of it. But when you drink KFC gravy, you aren't quite so discriminating. I don't know why anybody is talking about this diet like it's going to end soon - it never began. The only question is when she'll stop pretending. Chantal lies about everything and anything; the odds of her actually telling the truth about adhering to a high-commitment diet when she's never once stuck to any diet, for any length of time, ever, seem a little long to me. Imagine choosing a death in your late 30s over not eating dry $10 cake, because that's what Chantal did.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jul 21, 2019)

Ellana said:


> "I had dinner, but it wasn't like enough because they had potatoes, and corn, and things, and I think if I would have eaten that I might be a bit more full. But, you know, being low carb I just had a little piece of steak and I didn't really even like it because they didn't cook it the way I liked it. It was bloody. So, and then, I had a little bit of salad. And that's like all I could have. Like that's all I had. And I'm so hungry."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a whole ass plate of food, what the hell? I think that she thinks _all of that_ wasn't enough for a meal is very telling of how much she actually eats. We all know she lies when she eats small amounts on camera and claims the rest is for Bibi, this is just proof of that.


----------



## Who Now (Jul 22, 2019)

Chantal: Hi Peetz. I just got done at my grandpas birthday.
Peetz: How was it? 
C: Well, those assholes really didn't make anything special for me that I could eat on my diet. I just had a tiny piece of raw steak and a lettuce leaf. Then, my skinny bitch sister had the nerve to eat a piece of fucking birthday cake right in front of me. Who knew there was going to be a trigger birthday cake at a birthday party?
P: Didn't you call your mom ahead of time to see what was being served so you could plan?
C: Why should I?
P: Then you could have brought your own food
C: They are all just trying to sabotage me. Then, I knew I probably shouldn't take a piece with me, but I knew damn well the cake would never make it home. So I ate it.
P: Why are you calling me?
C: I've already blown my diet and I'm still hungry. I'll buy you dinner and comic books if you go with me to pig out.
P: What about your diet?
C: It wasn't my fault and I'll just start again tomorrow. Let's go eat, NOW.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 22, 2019)

I bet she was a raging bitch the entire party also since she was soo hongry. 

Goes to a family birthday party. Everyone else is outside swimming and enjoying the summer, probably having drinks and chatting. Where's Chantal? She's inside, of course. She's all alone, having some dip with a side of veggies. As pointed out, she is touching every vegetable on the tray with her wart-fingers. Where to next? The fridge, of course! Water was the plan, but she's then thwarted by the shiny sports drinks in the fridge. She takes one of those instead of a water, and whispers to her phone. Those drinks were probably for people that do ... sports ... and not for the party. She saw them and snuck one anyway. Classic Chantal.

Full plate of food at dinner, which she films and shows the world, but pretends she absolutely starved herself since she had to avoid the potatoes and corn. Literally cries because her fit sister is allowed to eat a slice of store-bought cake in front of her. Pretends to be a caring  girlfriend to acquire cake. Shoves probably a few slices worth of cake down her throat as soon as she's alone again. Then drives all the way to James' house, starts livestreaming, and is still complaining about how hungry she is ... after the veggies and dip, full dinner, and stolen cake. Mentions starving herself, pretends her failure is because she hasn't been eating enough, and complains she wasn't properly catered to, even though she very clearly showed everyone she had an appetizer, dinner, and dessert.

It's a skit. It's a screenplay. No one would believe this was real. And the cow thinks this is normal and perfectly good YT content for her weight loss channel. She thinks her audience will totally believe she's distraught over eating a small piece of cake and nothing else. She thinks these things even after following this exact pattern for literal years on YT, constantly being called out on it, and admitting to it herself. Her life is a joke.


----------



## PatTraverse (Jul 22, 2019)

Not surprised at all that the cake she described as this divine thing turned out to be some cheap one from the grocery store. We are talking about Chantal here... A person that describes Arby's slop as fine cuisine that you could only experience at some Michelin star restaurant. She inhaled a slice in 25 seconds because again, she does not care about the taste and only the sweet sweet processed sugar rush like a junkie finally getting her fix. Someone could have baked the most disgusting looking cake ever but as long as it is cake, Chantal is in heaven as her brain just automatically associates it with sugar/pleasure like a primitive animal.

Still, the other guests are lucky that our favourite Glutton is so socially awkward or else they would have gotten no cake at all. They could have experienced the "Tess Holliday special" where she ate the whole sheet cake biggest slice.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jul 22, 2019)

Chantal is such a pathetic and compulsive liar that she described a full plate of food as *starving *and a cardboard cake as *delicacy.*  She’s incapable of describing things as they really are. It always has to be exaggerated following her narrative.

Even when talking about the smallest and most common things, *Chantal lies. *


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jul 22, 2019)

Scarboroughgirl said:


> the only person who genuinely enjoys her presence is Peetz and he's.. special



Would he even hang out with her if she didn't have a car? She would be too "disabled" to take a bus to meet up with him, and with delivery services she can even get restaurant food delivered to her apartment. He doesn't take the bus now, so why would he then? And has he even ever been over to her house?


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Jul 22, 2019)

Weight lifting gloves   

And she "can't be bothered" to make proper coffee instead of going to Starbucks. Why not? How hard is it to make fucking coffee? She loves ordering crap online for her diets, she could get a nice pour over coffee maker or espresso pot. Making her coffee could become a comfortable part of her morning routine. But she doesn't like routine or planning. She would rather sabotage herself by leaving things up in the air until the last minute and use it as an excuse to not follow her doctor's orders and eat cake. Crappy fucking store bought, as has already been pointed out. That junk is never worth the calories; it doesn't even taste good.


----------



## CPAP Indentations (Jul 22, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> Would he even hang out with her if she didn't have a car? She would be too "disabled" to take a bus to meet up with him, and with delivery services she can even get restaurant food delivered to her apartment. He doesn't take the bus now, so why would he then? And has he even ever been over to her house?



I don’t think he’s ever been in her appartment. She mentioned in one of her livestreams that Bibi and Peetz never met. Some ppl in the chat were wondering how or why and KarateJoe was very defensive about it. He saud something like: PEETZ AND BIBI NEVER MET OK?! Stop asking bout it!!!


----------



## Ellana (Jul 22, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> if she didn't conceal the evidence, but it's kind of bizarre that she was talking about hiding it in the trunk- why wouldn't she just throw it away??


To clarify concealing the evidence:




Your browser is not able to display this video.



















I can see why we were confused. She talks about the empty plate she left in the car then she immediately starts talking about what she should have done in hindsight to avoid temptation.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 22, 2019)

Making coffee is hard work.  She has to measure the water.  She has to fill the filter.  She has to find a place to plug it in.  She has to add her own sugar and almond mil.k.  She has to whip her own cream.  She has to drizzle her own caramel.  She has to wash the cup.

I don't agree that she doesn't like routine or planning.  She _loves_ planning; that's one of her favorite things to do. All deathfatties do; that's why journal companies are still in business. However, she only likes planning what she will eat or what she will deprive herself from eating.  She enjoys the routine of 2AM fast food runs too; if they weren't making her fatter, she would never stop them.

As for her latest video, her stupid claque of dingbats are falling all over themselves, showering her with love, telling her she is a beautiful princess, wishing aloud that she were a friend in their daily lives, complementing her skin, praising her for losing so much weight, gashing about how delectable her meals are, and telling her how lucky she is that Peetz is so in love with her.  I'd get it if it were only two or three lonely old biddies, but there are dozens, maybe hundreds of such comments...  Never does it dawn on them how nothing she says ever makes any sense, and how she replays the same dumb patterns over and over while laughing to the bank on their money.  Fuck, they even _give_ her money for superchats and shit...

This current keto pose is ridiculous from top to bottom, but now I am thinking she will go the full thirty days so she can say "eat shit and die" to us and the haters.  It doesn't matter if she gains ten pounds during the thirty days, or if she never goes into ketosis because she keeps sneaking cakes and pies.  She will point to day 30 as proof she can stick to something, which the naysayers say she can't.  For this, she will be showered with more praise, and she will celebrate with an extra-large cheeseburger pizza with a family-sized side of poutine.  She will have won, and will triumphantly have proven the haters wrong.

I really wish there was a fastforward button on her life, so we could skip all the fake diets and just get to the chimpouts.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 22, 2019)

Lifting gloves for machines that are already pussy-padded  

Gorl, it’s not warts. Your hands are getting calluses from you doing some semblance of work for the first time in 35 years.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jul 22, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> Would he even hang out with her if she didn't have a car? She would be too "disabled" to take a bus to meet up with him, and with delivery services she can even get restaurant food delivered to her apartment. He doesn't take the bus now, so why would he then? And has he even ever been over to her house?




This is actually a very interesting point. If Chantal didn’t have a car, I doubt Peetz would take the bus with the sole purpose of visiting her. I don’t think he ever paid a visit at her house even during Bibi’s trip to Africa.

Basically the friendship between our gorl and Peetz is solely tied to the bingemobile. The day her car gives up, or she can’t fit in it anymore, the friendship will fade.

For Peetz sake I hope it will be sooner than later.


----------



## thejackal (Jul 22, 2019)

I got such 2nd hand embarrassment from Chintal trying to interact behind the camera with her family, including her meathead uncle.   When you see Chantal at these events it just begs the question of how everybody else in her family appears halfway normal (if a bit odd or unrefined) and then there's the beach ball chantal making baby talk to dogs and thrilling herself with gatorade zero instead of water.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Jul 22, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> I don't agree that she doesn't like routine or planning. She loves planning; that's one of her favorite things to do. All deathfatties do; that's why journal companies are still in business. However, she only likes planning what she will eat or what she will deprive herself from eating. She enjoys the routine of 2AM fast food runs too; if they weren't making her fatter, she would never stop them.



Yeah you're right. I guess I was thinking that she doesn't like making realistic plans which will actually set her up for success. And sticking to a plan, any plan, is where she really fails. Stuff like making a detailed meal plan for the whole week and grocery shopping accordingly. Her doctor told her to shop only once a week but she has to go multiple times a week because her shopping hauls includes pounds of cheese, a few random other things, and seemingly little else. 

Upthread it was mentioned that she could have brought a nice keto dish to share at grandpa's birthday party, and then she wouldn't have freaked out about having "nothing to eat". But she didn't think that far ahead. She would rather fly by the seat of her pants and suffer the consequences. She likes her pie in the sky daydream plans of being a weight loss Insta-guru, but sensible ideas that could really help her are a no go.



She should be consulting with her doc before she makes ANY diet changes, and actually sticking to what he fucking says (not eating in the car and no drive thrus). That might be better than suddenly deciding to do OMAD and IF. Has she consulted with a dietician yet as part of this eating disorder clinic program yet? This keto diet just seems like her choosing random Starbucks drinks, cheeses, and vegetables. She's still doing her version of a diet, rather than following doctor's orders and trying to modify the behaviors that cause her to compulsively overeat. It kinda makes me mad at the internet.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Jul 22, 2019)

Throughout this whole thing I’ve noticed she has never said how many grams of carbs she is sticking to per day. If you look up anything about keto anywhere one of the first things you learn is that you have to actually count that shit and stay under around 20g or else you probably won’t go into ketosis.

Information from instagram is probably a little less thorough and that’s where our piggy has been looking at all them skinny keto bitches and getting all jelly.

I really don’t get it. None of this information about how to do a diet properly is a secret.  A LOT of upcoming trainers share their meal plans for free. It would be as simple as finding a female trainer that’s around her same height and copying them.

There are already tons of recipes with the macros already right there. Yet she has to do it everything her way because her ego is so huge. She knows better than anyone, like in her videos where she gets all preachy about nutrition.

Gorl, NO ONE is taking that advice from you except other middle aged fat women. That’s why they’re all still fat, it’s like crabs in a bucket.

I cannot wait for this weigh-in that she will supposedly do at the end of the week. This will be one spectacular fail. She keeps saying she thinks she’s losing inches but she didn’t even bother to take her measurements at the start of the diet. So now it’s impossible to tell if she actually has when she measures at the end of the week. It’s just another way to postpone success. Congratulations Chantal, you played yourself.


----------



## Pudgy Bear Claws (Jul 22, 2019)

Doesn't her family know Bibi's sister-wife lives with them? It seems like the polite thing to do would be to send home a piece of cake for her too. Maybe that's why the plate was so big?


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Jul 22, 2019)

Can you imagine pulling into a parking space on a Sunday evening & seeing some greasy, fat cow in the car next to you eating a piece of cake with no utensils???  *This *is why I can’t look away from her, or Big Al. & for some Godforsaken reason they somehow think they are “relatable”.


----------



## thejackal (Jul 22, 2019)

Big Al's Crusty Sty said:


> Can you imagine pulling into a parking space on a Sunday evening & seeing some greasy, fat cow in the car next to you eating a piece of cake with no utensils???  *This *is why I can’t look away from her, or Big Al. & for some Godforsaken reason they somehow think they are “relatable”.



Sadly (or funnily perhaps), there are others afflicted with such "relatable" food issues.



Spoiler: deathfat car binges


----------



## Sleepy Chickens (Jul 22, 2019)

I have lurked for months through the thousands of pages of both the Ham and Chins without creating an account, and I may be a little late but I cannot let this go: THAT STEAK AND SALAD WAS ABSOLUTELY A FULL MEAL, YOU DUMB FAT BITCH.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jul 22, 2019)

Sleepy Chickens said:


> I have lurked for months through the thousands of pages of both the Ham and Chins without creating an account, and I may be a little late but I cannot let this go: THAT STEAK AND SALAD WAS ABSOLUTELY A FULL MEAL, YOU DUMB FAT BITCH.


What are you talking about, salad doesn't count lol.


----------



## Sleepy Chickens (Jul 22, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> What are you talking about, salad doesn't count lol.



Ha, that’s fair. Plus, I’m surprised she even bothered to use those sad greens as a vehicle for the load of dressing, given her penchant for drinking her sauces and all. 

Chinny, a tip for you: save the lettuce for your next vegan LARP and just go all in already. We all know you wanna. Drink the ranch, babe.


----------



## fatfuck (Jul 22, 2019)

seeing her bloated trotters reach for that cucumber slice and scoop out as much dip as she could made me chuckle.

lots of signs telling us we're nearing the end of her supposed keto diet. i bet there wasn't a single day she was under 100 carbs. who am i kidding. there was no diet, no doctor, no nothing. chantal lies.

coming soon is a barrage of fast food visits with comments disabled.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jul 22, 2019)

thejackal said:


> I got such 2nd hand embarrassment from Chintal trying to interact behind the camera with her family, including her meathead uncle.   When you see Chantal at these events it just begs the question of how everybody else in her family appears halfway normal (if a bit odd or unrefined) and then there's the beach ball chantal making baby talk to dogs and thrilling herself with gatorade zero instead of water.



It definitely was cringe worthy to hear her with that high pitched voice talking to the dog. In fact, the dog was pretty much the only person she seemed to talk to. Those annoying hee'hees every second must have driven people crazy.

She is so awkward around people, but her own family? She honestly has nothing to say, can't hold a conversion with anyone, isn't funny or amusing & a total bore.
Quite different than what she portrays online to her little ass-patters. Only on her channel is she loud & bold telling people to keep their opinions to themselves & blocking her heart out. A total fraud.


----------



## thejackal (Jul 22, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> It definitely was cringe worthy to hear her with that high pitched voice talking to the dog. In fact, the dog was pretty much the only person she seemed to talk to. Those annoying hee'hees every second must have driven people crazy.
> 
> She is so awkward around people, but her own family? She honestly has nothing to say, can't hold a conversion with anyone, isn't funny or amusing & a total bore.
> Quite different than what she portrays online to her little ass-patters. Only on her channel is she loud & bold telling people to keep their opinions to themselves & blocking her heart out. A total fraud.



What's the old saying?  Dumb people talk about other people, mediocre people talk about current events and enlightened people talk about ideas?   When chantal can't talk about other yewtubers or some trifling event in her life (like going to farmboy, ffs how many damn trips just she need to the grocer every month?) she has absolutely nothing to talk about.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Jul 22, 2019)

Her instagram is proof of how boring she is. She posts her cats and dumb hopeful memes.  Today she posted another picture of her giant paw clutching another “Keto” beverage from Starbucks. I swear she thinks she’s one of those cute young fit instathots.  It’s the same things over and over. Worst of all that picture of her  wearing a sheet or whatever with her thighs exposed.  I can’t wait for the Keto Saga to end. I miss  Vegan self righteous Chintal and her chimpouts.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Jul 22, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> Today she posted another picture of her giant paw clutching another “Keto” beverage from Starbucks. I swear she thinks she’s one of those cute young fit instathots.  It’s the same things over and over.


Yeah, the multitude of Starbucks drinks she posts on her Instagram irritates me. At least she went inside the store this time instead of hitting the drive thru, or so says the label. But autistic pet peeve, why does she order extra ice in a drink she is paying $5 for? Unless they put it in a bigger cup or charge less, that means you get less drink for your money.


----------



## Barbarella (Jul 22, 2019)

I just got around to watching the party video. Her wondering (and filming) an empty house while she touches and then leaves some veggies is going to horrify her family. 

One thing I noticed that I don’t think anybody mentioned is when she filmed the cake being brought out to Grandpa. Some people got behind him to get in the photo, but she stayed focused on the cake. The people were cut off at the shoulders but we had a nice shot of the cake. Quite evident what is important to her in life.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 22, 2019)

Instagram update:






Most people can show off earrings without careful posing and needing to grab and pull their ear lobe.










Don't jump, Chantal. You'd drain the ocean if you jumped in.


----------



## thejackal (Jul 22, 2019)

I guess Canada's favorite Tim Horton's (which she wouldn't shut up about in the other video) isn't good enough for our cosmopolitan bougie jetsetter Chintal.  Only StarBeetus for our gorl.  She wouldn't be caught dead inside a Tim Horton's that's for people that have to work everyday.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jul 22, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Instagram update:
> 
> View attachment 853676
> 
> ...



Perfect earrings considering she looks like the obese version of Pennywise


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jul 22, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> Her instagram is proof of how boring she is. She posts her cats and dumb hopeful memes.  Today she posted another picture of her giant paw clutching another “Keto” beverage from Starbucks. I swear she thinks she’s one of those cute young fit instathots.  It’s the same things over and over. Worst of all that picture of her  wearing a sheet or whatever with her thighs exposed.  I can’t wait for the Keto Saga to end. I miss  Vegan self righteous Chintal and her chimpouts.


Didn't she just yap about buying a bunch of stuff from Amazon to make her own Starbucks type drinks? She couldn't wait for them to arrive I guess. Won't matter, she's too lazy. She'll make it once & all that stuff will collect dust like her Ninja blender & all the other garbage she thinks she needs to lose weight.
Not buying that she only buys drinks from Starbucks -it's only what she shows.
Chantal lies.


----------



## meepmapmop (Jul 22, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Instagram update:
> 
> View attachment 853676
> 
> ...



Maybe I'm a dumbass, but I find it so funny this bitch gets "light heavy cream"


----------



## Scarboroughgirl (Jul 22, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Didn't she just yap about buying a bunch of stuff from Amazon to make her own Starbucks type drinks? She couldn't wait for them to arrive I guess.



she enjoys the high of instant gratification that buying products to fit her inner monologue of "I'm a skinny insta fitspo queen" brings, nothing more.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 22, 2019)

meepmapmop said:


> Maybe I'm a dumbass, but I find it so funny this bitch gets "light heavy cream"



Maybe I'm a dumbass too, but I never knew there even was such a thing...



clusterfuckk said:


> Perfect earrings considering she looks like the obese version of Pennywise



Further presenting my dumbass credentials, I thought those were Bozo the Clown earrings, which I also thought were perfect for her...


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jul 22, 2019)

meepmapmop said:


> Maybe I'm a dumbass, but I find it so funny this bitch gets "light heavy cream"


It's like ordering a hot fudge sundae and saying, "Hold the cherry. I'm on a diet.". She is eating carbs (well over 20g) *AND* is eating high fat. That's a recipe for weight gain. This is gonna be good!


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Jul 22, 2019)

Can we discuss her dinner ? Why is she eating celery sticks and raw cauliflower for Keto ?? Okay sorry I’m gonna power level here so excuse me.  I have done both old school Atkins and Keto and I know how well one can dine on it. There is no reason she should be having packaged guacamole and crudités with whatever the cheese covered mass is.  She’s doing this all WRONG, and teaching her stupid lackeys bad Keto habits!!  She’s so lazy and disgusting.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jul 22, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Maybe I'm a dumbass too, but I never knew there even was such a thing...
> 
> 
> 
> Further presenting my dumbass credentials, I thought those were Bozo the Clown earrings, which I also thought were perfect for her...



Light heavy cream only means a light hand pouring it in. A lot of places pour in a lot.
Good to know she decided to save a couple dozen calories 
Now I wonder if she also got those egg bites she can't seem to do without.


----------



## Viridian (Jul 22, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Light heavy cream only means a light hand pouring it in. A lot of places pour in a lot.
> Good to know she decided to save a couple dozen calories
> Now I wonder if she also got those egg bites she can't seem to do without.



Oh, of course she got food along with her drink. Chintal lies, and Chintal eats. I was wondering about the nutritional content of stuff at Starbucks, since I never go to the place, so I did a search and actually found a keto-friendly guide to Starbucks someone put up. So here's the damage on those egg bites:












						Keto Starbucks Guide | How to Order + Full Nutrition Info
					

My Keto Starbucks Guide is easy to read and filled with tons of low carb drink options, full nutritional information, tips and more -- check it out!




					nobunplease.com
				




Note that those numbers are for one order of egg bites, as in _two _egg bites total. Pretty sure we've seen her eat at least 4 at a time. I don't remember off-hand which varieties she's shown herself eating before.

Also, if I might put on the tinfoil hat for a moment, I wonder if the reason she went inside the store to get her drink and not the drivethru is so she could sweeten her drink with sugar packets from the condiments selection and not have her "cheating" on her keto LARP be given away on the drink label. She obviously bought that drink with the intention of putting an image of it up on Instagram, after all.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 22, 2019)

While I know Chantal lies, and she's only mentioned in passing about the egg bites, I think the label indicates she only got the coffee that she can't 'bother' to make at home. I'm willing to bet my pie money on her using Starbucks as a workout 'reward'.  That and she's too clueless to realize she'd save a lot of money making the coffee at home and sprinkling a little actual cinnamon for flavor.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jul 22, 2019)

New one is up


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jul 22, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> While I know Chantal lies, and she's only mentioned in passing about the egg bites, I think the label indicates she only got the coffee that she can't 'bother' to make at home. I'm willing to bet my pie money on her using Starbucks as a workout 'reward'.  That and she's too clueless to realize she'd save a lot of money making the coffee at home and sprinkling a little actual cinnamon for flavor.
> 
> View attachment 853922



Chantal is smarter than that when it comes to food. She knows all the tricks. Wouldn't surprise me if she paid for the drink, got it & then said 'oh, could I order egg bites, sorry I forgot them. hee-hee'
Or she got her drink, got back in the car & hit up Arby's.
Chantal has admitted many times that her being a food addict makes her lie like any addict. She told us to never trust what she says about food. Probably the only time she's been honest.


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (Jul 22, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> New one is up



Reena looking extra special. One of the few friends she has left.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jul 22, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> New one is up


Archive




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Jul 22, 2019)

thejackal said:


> I'll edit this (feeling up for a play by play) but I'm 5 seconds in and the sour tone in her voice already indicates that the eggs and sausage "meal" (more like a product of laziness) was not in fact anything that either satiated her or she enjoyed.  Lying bish her tone betrays her so easily.


Her sip of the Keto Starbucks and the going on to declare it  “yummy “ .  BiBi gives zero fucks and strolls in and gets right to his gaming and I noticed her say “I’m almost done !”  And don’t get me started on those earrings. You can’t see past her fat face to notice them !!


----------



## thejackal (Jul 22, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> Her sip of the Keto Starbucks and the going on to declare it  “yummy “ .  BiBi gives zero fucks and strolls in and gets right to his gaming and I noticed her say “I’m almost done !”  And don’t get me started on those earrings. You can’t see past her fat face to notice them !!



Alright fuck it we'll do it live. 



Spoiler: Fuck it we'll do it live



Her voice is sour as she tells us about her "filling" meal.  It's a tri color yellow, brown and browner eggs banger and mustard combo.  Looks like something you'd eat if NEET, teehee.

It's a really satiating meal tho.

Ok now we are back to Sami.  He's beezin'.  really it just looks like he's enjoying getting petted.  Ah.

[baby voice time]

Chantal appears, with red lips and a polka dot tarp that gives a cow impression.  Did you know she's trying to lose weight?
She's really sorry about the whole thing and man she's going KETO!  Keto is the path forward and she wants to try it because you know meat and dairy are her weakness so sure, just eat that, what could go wrong?

Oh, yea, IG inspired her.  She sees dainty gorls and can become one. 

But 30 days!  She has "trouble" with diets.  No shit.  30 days, she's on day 12.  She had a "couple slip ups".  This is the thing she does where she makes a big lie into a small lie.  [hint: she isn't doing keto and she isn't losing weight]

She wants us all to check out her vlog from yesterday because she feels "different and optimistic adn even tempered".

Things are "just good!".

She's learning.  Welcome!  Christ, I can hear kicking geese's voice from her AL recaps in my head with the sarcastic repeating.

Chantal shows us her horrendous "pennywise" ear rings.  "and they do match her lipstick".  Wow, she planned this.  Like a toddler realizing he can push his food off the tray for effect.

Ok, we're going to Costco with Rina!

Oh no, she's at Star Bucks.  Chantal left early to beat traffic.  On the traffic beating way she got Star Bucks.  It was a "grande cold brew" with "extra ice".  Light heavy cream [again, damn].

Oh, she has a bathroom story involving a random guy!  Of course.   Surprised she didn't insinuate he offered to fuck her right there.  Her poop boon is literally smashed against the top of her car as she shoots.  .

[keto interlude!]

Positive thinking!  Soft voice!  It's been so welcoming!  So, you know, thank you!  Really means a lot.  She's learning. 

[reni shows up looking like a skinny chris farley with downs]

First thing Chintal eyefucks is some processed "parm crisps".  Now she eyes brazil nuts.  They have a lot of "selenium" like it's a god damn calorie negator she says.  The fuck?  Selenium? 

She's buying a processed thing of garlic which she says will "last forever" and it won't but it's on grandma's CC so who cares ya know?

Now she's eye fucking shredded coconut and she remarks but cuts off that this costco she is noticing more stuff she wants than her usual one.  Basic ass bitch that she is spending all her time at costco.

Now she's onto to pickled string beans.  She's THRILLED that they have the hot and spicy flavor but is bummed they don't have the "dill" flavor.  It's a 'good deal" and so was the marinara sauce as the paws it in the cart. 

She wheezes as she makes a mayanoise joke.

She buys fucking $18 worth of bacon.  I shit you not.

She buys processed guac.  In canada.  How environmentally concious! 

She buys bagged zuckini.  She buys bagged cauliflower.  She buys overpriced strawberries.  Rina ain't havin' it.  Chantal buys portabellas.  Because she certainly knows how to make them and will.

She bought two things of ranch dressing and a massive 2 lb thing of sausages.  She bought $12 worth of chicken thighs and

that.  is.  it.  Rina looks fucking exceptional in the checkout line in her dress that fits her like a straight jacket.

chantal is back at home sitting down out of breath she's manic and appears imo sped up.  she is holy shit quickly showing us all the food she bought.  she bought $225 worth of shit at costco.  says it will last "all month".  I'm going on a week.  She bought a fucking 18 pack of chicken thighs and a 5 lb bag of chicken breasts.

Holy fuck she bought so many dead soldiers.  MEAT MEAT MEAT.

My god.  Oh, here is the bacon.  Only $17 for the bacon!  Bibi is in the background.  He does not appear to give half a fuck about this "haul".

LMAO, here is the double pack of ranch!  It's for "dipping veggies" and "salad".  Here is the massive garlic that will expire and now the brazil nuts.    Just what she needs.  Calorie dense nuts and sauces.

Jesus fucking christ.  She bought a fcuking case of fucking cocunut milk.  I can't even.  ZERO CARBS. 

Wow.  bibi is pissed.  Chantal goes "I'm almost done" all under her breath.  Nice editing bish.

She is rushing now bibi has to fuck his sister apparently and she's out of living room time.

There's the shrooms.  She's going to make them "stuffed" totally.  She finally shows us a veggie and it's zucchini in a bag. 

There's the "whisps".  It's processed soy I think.  Shows us a 2 lb bag of almond flour and a huge jar of string beans pickled.   Oh there's the marinara.  She's doing it per serving for the sauce.  lmao.  gorl.  she's gonna do the sausages with it.  what could go wrong.

[she struggles to bend over the six inches to the bag]

Oh she got holy guacamole!  She can freeze them!  It's literally processed guac.  What?  Oh it comes with chips.  That's why.  Ok, makes sense now.

That's it!  That's all she got!  it was only 6 lbs of meat and "things that will last awhile".  Now she will "just need a few more things" [lmao].

She'll see us tmr for day 14!


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jul 22, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> New one is up


Three minutes in & she already lied. Chantal was never diagnosed with BED.
Made sure to put make-up on but wore a wrinkled shirt she picked up off the floor.
Apparently she is going to eat those guac packs day & night till they are gone because our Keto Queen loves them.

I know she has idiots telling her how much slimmer she looks, so I must need an eye exam. Not seeing it. When she turns to the side showing her haul, she is massive.
All in all, she is a great big yawn.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 22, 2019)

thejackal said:


> yea fuck it I had like 100 tabs open and somehow just lost my summary at about 2/3 of the way through.
> 
> here's the cliff's notes:
> 
> she's fat as fuck everything in her life revolves around making sure she gets 4K calories a day on a trendy diet.  even rina and peetz are just props for the food.



This one doesn't really warrant that much of a summary. The first literal five minutes is her giving an 'intro' to her new followers. She admits she started doing 'unhealthy' mukbangs and through doing so discovered she has a binge eating disorder. Like several times.  She admits she's tried a lot of diets but never sticks to them long enough to really work, but is trying this for 30 days to complete 30 days and is on meds.

Stops at Starbucks on way to get Rina and "yummy" and decided to use the bathroom and the door was unlocked and walked in to some guy washing his hands.

Her and Rina go shopping and Chantal is learning to read labels, and her list isn't based on recipes, it's more or less her trying to keep things on the lowish carb side but no real plan. She got two huge bottles of Ranch which has 1 carb per tablespoon and plans on eating it like a dip. This is a horrible decision - she can make her own Ranch that has a lot more flavor and less carbs with mayo and sour cream. Same with garlic.. these are tricky carbs because the count seems low but then you consider how much is used... but this bitch doesn't measure.

She unpacks and shows us what she ultimately god, Bibi is in the background gaming. I don't understand why she has to take out each item and explain it to us. Just lay it out on the table, take the shot of the haul and that's that. I guess she has to have her videos a certain amount of time to get monetized?  She also eats two tubs of those guacamole cups per day.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 22, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> New one is up



How the fuck can anyone be so dodgy-eyed looking into a camera?  I get it if someone is looking at you intently; but nobody is there.  You have to be exceptionally corrupt and dishonest to not be able to look a lens in the eye.

This is a strange video.  It is almost like she is introducing herself for the first time here, recapping her trainwreck of a career so far at the start, and even singing a snazzy new theme song she bleats out.

She sounds bored already with her miserable little breakfast, almost insulting the food.

I like how she says "I'm gonna be taking Rina along with me" as if Rina were an inanimate object, like a doll.  Why not "Rina will be joining me"?

She drinks her idiotic fatso drink.  Someone needs to investigate Starbucks' contribution to deathfatty culture.

We get a story about busting in on some poor dude washing his hands in the bathroom.  I bet she scared the holy living hell out of him.

She goes on thanking "the keto community" who are so welcoming to her, unlike those fucking mean vegans.  Of course, the Keto Cult has not yet caught on to her chicanery, but they will...

The fist thing she zeros in on in the supermarket are fucking _chips_. I don't care if they are lo-carb, no-carb, or cardboard, that is such a fatso move.  Maybe I am an ableist, but I would think any 400 pound behemoth should never walk down a chip aisle for the rest of her short, fat life.  Learn to fucking eat _nutritious food_, ya big fat load.  Stop with the garbage.  This is why she will always fail.

I notice Rina is no lightweight herself, but next to Chantal she looks almost delectably shapely.  After chips, it is on to junky processed nuts.  This girl sure knows what the staples to healthy eating are.  I have to laugh when she buys the keto flour; this is a sign the end is near.  We will not see her bake anything with it, I promise you.

Next up, pickles!  We still have not seen her look at anything resembling food, just junk.  She gives a wheezing laugh at the tubs of mayonnaise.  She is way too sophisticated now to buy any of that junk...  Then, stacks of bacon, and boxes of guacamole (she told us last time, she doesn't like fresh avocados...I suspect because she is too stupid to know when they are ripe...)






What is that bag of Doritos-like chips in the back? She didn't mention that... Or that fat bottle of what looks like ranch dressing either...

She finally gets some crunchy vegetables to go with her Ranch... Both she and Rina are gasping at the end of this haul.

Fatso shows off the stuff she didn't show us before... The Ranch isn't one thick bottle, it is two thick bottles. Sausages, coconut m.ilk, mushrooms...."So that's it, right Rina?" she says, not mentioning the two big jugs of Gatorade-looking substance or some of the other items...  Never fear. this interminable video continues back home, where she will show us the rest...  We have all been dying to know, right?  15 minutes of watching someone buy food is riveting, isn't it?

Bibi had pity on the breathless whale and brought in the groceries for her.  Celery sticks (she needs stuff to soak up all that ranch dressing, after all). Cauliflower (for dip)...

She spent $225 (Canadian, but still...) but says "this will last me a long time, a month at least" lolol, it will be gone in less than a week.





Check out that arm, by the way.  That is fucking remarkable.

She bought a huge amount of "acitominaphon" [sic] for her "grandmother".  Is she popping these now??  Amberlynn does...

She bought a fucking _case_ of coconut m.ilk... Christ alive...

She bought those Gatorade-looking things "for Bibi"  They are lemonade "he really likes lemonade"  How can she ever use the "it's for Bibi" excuse ever again, with her track record?  Lucky you, Bibi!  Look at all that lemonade your sweetheart brought you!  That's better than cake!

Of course, she has to show us the shit she already showed us in the supermarket too, stretching this video to unwatchable lengths.  So, we have to see the flour, the pickles, the guacamole, the sausages, and all the shit all over again.

Gawd, this was boring.  I feel like a chump for doing a write-up; I expected a little less repetitive content...

It is weird though; she seems like she is expecting a new audience for this video.  What we get though is the same old shit.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Jul 22, 2019)

She opens with a rundown of her channel for new followers. Bitch what new followers? Pretty sure your channel growth lately has been pretty slim, unlike your waistline. 

Also small nitpick, but she's got her raw chicken sitting on top of produce that likely won't be cooked before being eaten. All that yummy raw chicken juice dripping on the strawberries... No wonder she gets the shits all the time. Bon appétit!


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Jul 22, 2019)

She spent $17 on bacon. Vegan kween.


----------



## Barbarella (Jul 22, 2019)

God she’s so fucking boring. She shows us everything she bought at Costco during her shopping trip, calculating carb servings like they have any relation to what she’s going to eat. Then she gets home and shows it all again. Big smile on her face at the thought of all that food that will “last a month”. Sure, Jan.


----------



## thejackal (Jul 22, 2019)

AlabamaWhitman said:


> She spent $17 on bacon. Vegan kween.



The amount of meat and nuts she bought is insane.   I have to disagree @Pizza Sloth this video is quintasential lol cow chantal.  She spent $225, on a diet, in order to get fatter.  It's brilliant.  8ish pounds of chicken, pork sausage and more for our keto kween on a diet that cries herself to sleep thinking about industrial farms while squealing at a sale on bacon at costco.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jul 22, 2019)

Didn't she go to Costco like two weeks ago? How often does she need to buy bulk amounts of food?


----------



## PatTraverse (Jul 22, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Didn't she go to Costco like two weeks ago? How often does she need to buy bulk amounts of food?


Only by eyeballing this haul and how often she goes you can get a rough estimate of how much she consumes. Chantal is buying as much and going as often as someone who has a family to feed. This is also only the tip of the iceberg as she consumes a gigantic amount of fast food on the side. Madness all around.


----------



## GuiltyAsCharged (Jul 22, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> She shows us everything she bought at Costco during her shopping trip, calculating carb servings like they have any relation to what she’s going to eat.



Exactly. She “counts” carbs when she’s buying the food but it doesn’t seem like she’s counting them when she’s making or eating the food. She gives the illusion that she knows how many carbs she’s having but in reality she has no idea. Carbs rack up REALLY fast and easily. Ex: there’s almost 1 full carb in ONE single strawberry. 

Like many have said, a low carb diet and a keto diet are very different. If she’s not getting into ketosis there’s no real point. Especially if she’s not tracking calories. 

And all of these people saying she looks so skinny are really setting her up for disappointment when she steps on that scale. 

Also 



Her butt is getting bigger and bigger. Soon she’s gonna need to cut a hole in the ceiling to fit her big ol guacamole head.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 22, 2019)

thejackal said:


> The amount of meat and nuts she bought is insane.   I have to disagree @Pizza Sloth this video is quintasential lol cow chantal.  She spent $225, on a diet, in order to get fatter.  It's brilliant.  8ish pounds of chicken, pork sausage and more for our keto kween on a diet that cries herself to sleep thinking about industrial farms while squealing at a sale on bacon at costco.



Well, when you put it *that *way.... lol yea.... I guess not on her list of places to go on another adventure is that petting zoo, unless she does want to learn how butter is made. and she's traded pictures of cute bovines for fucking ice coffees. Part of me is perhaps getting anxious for the inevitable chimp out binge.

The other thing I'm going to take a wild hair guess at, is that clip she threw in about being grateful - I think and suspect her therapist has her trying to have an 'attitude of gratitude' since she's basically a bitch with her entitled thinking and perhaps needs to start being more appreciative in her life.  I guess this is a baby step to  "Don't be an asshole" that most people learn in kindergarten.

As to her buying enough to feed a family,  she seems to be buying food for Bibi and sisterlover, though it's not indicated what they eat.  While they both hate to be on camera, I'd love to see what they eat, just to get an idea of how she could basically eat normally if they do too.  The food maybe Senegalese and she mentioned they eat communally, and she mentioned a few weeks back that it's strange to her that they eat together - um, like most people do.


----------



## Sleepy Chickens (Jul 22, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> How the fuck can anyone be so dodgy-eyed looking into a camera?  I get it if someone is looking at you intently; but nobody is there.  You have to be exceptionally corrupt and dishonest to not be able to look a lens in the eye.
> 
> This is a strange video.  It is almost like she is introducing herself for the first time here, recapping her trainwreck of a career so far at the start, and even singing a snazzy new theme song she bleats out.
> 
> ...



Those red chips are Popcorners, kettle corn variety; smashed, processed popcorn with sugar and salt. Can’t get more keto than that, eh?


----------



## Scarboroughgirl (Jul 22, 2019)

what made me kek was the repetition of "it's a great deal", "this is a great deal, so," like she's being reasonable when it's obvious she was grabbing for food, any food off the shelves to fill that cart and satiate her anxiety of not having a ghastly amount of binge stuffs in that house..

apparent when she asked about the pickle flavor, then got a jar anyway..

she has to touch it all, like Big AL, and then mindlessly buy whatever she touches because she has the mindset of greed and immediate want fulfillment


----------



## thejackal (Jul 22, 2019)

Scarboroughgirl said:


> what made me kek was the repetition of "it's a great deal", "this is a great deal, so," like she's being reasonable when it's obvious she was grabbing for food, any food off the shelves to fill that cart and satiate her anxiety of not having a ghastly amount of binge stuffs in that house..
> 
> apparent when she asked about the pickle flavor, then got a jar anyway..
> 
> she has to touch it all, like Big AL, and then mindlessly buy whatever she touches because she has the mindset of greed and immediate want fulfillment



you can translate "_it's a great deal_" into "_boy I can really fatten up a low price_" when you hear Chantal or Jen exclaim over groceries.


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 22, 2019)

I'm guessing the pointless backstory is her trying to hook new people at the beginning of the youtubey pay cycle.


----------



## Painted Pig (Jul 22, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> New one is up


0:48 she has to take a breath between "how are" and "you"


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Jul 22, 2019)

Has anybody been following how many times she's used non-keto ingredients (that she has willingly revealed)? Jack has for ages been killing himself by eating a "keto" diet but using ingredients that completely prevent the ketogenic process from occurring, leading him to eating a diet that is killing him even more quickly. Keto also isn't a licence to eat a lot, as it can also have its results broken by gluttony too. I cannot imagine Chantal not fucking one of these up.


----------



## thejackal (Jul 22, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> Has anybody been following how many times she's used non-keto ingredients (that she has willingly revealed)? Jack has for ages been killing himself by eating a "keto" diet but using ingredients that completely prevent the ketogenic process from occurring, leading him to eating a diet that is killing him even more quickly. Keto also isn't a licence to eat a lot, as it can also have its results broken by gluttony too. I cannot imagine Chantal not fucking one of these up.



I think her utterance of "_you don't need to cut out fat to get into ketosis_" sums up her knowledge of the diet quite succinctly.


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Jul 22, 2019)

I had to laugh when she cut the video & then said “im almost done” like a cunt to BiBi. I guarantee he was bitching, because she’s letting the chicken sit out while she films her autistic show ‘n tell for all her imaginary friends. Poor guy.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 23, 2019)

Anyone figure out what this item that suspiciously looks like a giant bag of chips is?


----------



## Mr Foster (Jul 23, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 854142
> 
> Anyone figure out what this item that suspiciously looks like a giant bag of chips is?



Kinda looks like cheetos.


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Jul 23, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 854142
> 
> Anyone figure out what this item that suspiciously looks like a giant bag of chips is?



“Those were Rena’s”.
 “I picked those up for my grandma”
“Those are BiBis favorite”.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jul 23, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 854142
> 
> Anyone figure out what this item that suspiciously looks like a giant bag of chips is?


They look like tortilla or pita chips based on the shape of the chips that are shown on it.


----------



## Who Now (Jul 23, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> What is that bag of Doritos-like chips in the back?



Tried to think it might be jerky, but, nah



Pizza Sloth said:


> t clip she threw in about being grateful -



When she said that, it was strictly in reaction to hadurs making fun of ALR talking about how viewers should be grateful for her videos.  So Chanty wanted to show how enlightened and "grateful" she is to ass patters to prove how much better she is than her good friend AL


----------



## Princess Ariel (Jul 23, 2019)

I always thought you needed like a family of six for shopping at a bulk store like Costco to be worth it but then I remembered that it’s Chantal and she is six people in one.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 23, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> I always thought you needed like a family of six for shopping at a bulk store like Costco to be worth it but then I remembered that it’s Chantal and she is six people in one.



My favorite comment tonight:


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 23, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> The food maybe Senegalese and she mentioned they eat communally, and she mentioned a few weeks back that it's strange to her that they eat together - um, like most people do.



What she_ may_ have meant is that African families often share communally from one big dish, rather than serve individual dishes for each person.  We saw a little of this when she made her infamous "Cooking with my Boyfriend" video, in which they ate from the same dish, although she did not explain it in that video.  I'm not sure how they do it in Senegal, since it _does_ have some vestigial French colonial influence, but many on the continent still follow the one-plate custom, particularly those from non-urban areas, like Bibi.

Not sure if this is what she meant (public service note to any children here: pay attention in school, kiddies, and read books!  Don't be morons who can't elucidate a clear thought.  And stick to drugs; food is a stupid high), but I'll put it out there as a guess...


----------



## Viridian (Jul 23, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> They look like tortilla or pita chips based on the shape of the chips that are shown on it.
> View attachment 854164



Based on the bag design as shown, I believe it is this:















						Kettle Corn
					

We took a carnival classic and did it ONE BETTER by adding a drizzle of sunflower oil, cane sugar, and just the right amount of sea salt. Never fried.  Verified non-GMO.  Kosher.  Certified gluten-free.  No artificial flavors, colors, or preservatives.  120 calories/serving.  0 grams trans fat...




					www.popcorners.com


----------



## Scarboroughgirl (Jul 23, 2019)

she won't stop at 17 chips, she'll eat half the bag and then "save the rest for Bibi".. 
then get up at 3:00 am and eat the rest


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 23, 2019)

Viridian said:


> Based on the bag design as shown, I believe it is this:
> 
> View attachment 854192
> View attachment 854196
> ...



So, if she eats the whole bag of that (and they are so light and airy, there is almost no way not to), she will have used up her daily carb allowance completely all in one, empty shot. Nice job, Clotso!


----------



## Viridian (Jul 23, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> So, if she eats the whole bag of that (and they are so light and airy, there is almost no way not to), she will have used up her daily carb allowance completely all in one, empty shot. Nice job, Clotso!



Note, those numbers are for ONE SERVING of those chips. The Popcorners websites just listed the nutritional info for the one ounce bags. Chantal's got what looks like a "family size" (lol) bag of 20 ounces in that cart.














						Popcorners Kettle Corn 20 Ounce Bag
					

Check out this Popcorners Kettle Corn at Costco. It took a carnival classic and did it ONE BETTER by adding a drizzle of sunflower oil, cane sugar, and just the right amount of sea salt. About the …



					www.cochaser.com
				




So she's going to polish off _that _bag in a single day, for a grand total of 400 grams of carbs.


----------



## Dafuk (Jul 23, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> 0:48 she has to take a breath between "how are" and "you"



You would think someone  claiming they have BED would try to steer clear of places like COSTCO. If you cant control yourself around food or eat normal portions for one then It makes complete sense to buy enough food for 6 plus.  Like wtf, such a dumb ass.


----------



## meepmapmop (Jul 23, 2019)

Viridian said:


> Note, those numbers are for ONE SERVING of those chips. The Popcorners websites just listed the nutritional info for the one ounce bags. Chantal's got what looks like a "family size" (lol) bag of 20 ounces in that cart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What a dumbass.... if you want something crunchy just eat lightly salted popcorn. You can get two whole cups of popcorn for usually around 80-100 calories.... I doubt it’s keto but everyone knows that isn’t happening anyways


----------



## fatfuck (Jul 23, 2019)

I bet her followers weren't expecting literally pounds of meat so shortly after her recent vegan phase. Her meat and sausage haul reminded me of Jen who also buys that shit by the pound. The only thing missing were a few blocks of cheese.

She buys all of this finger food when everyone knows she can't contain herself around it. "It will last me a month" she said. She'll devour all that shit in under a week, especially those sausages and dips. I bet she already ate half of them. 

And why does she have to order all those ingredients to make a cup of morning coffee? Don't they sell ground coffee in Canada? She doesn't care about coffee but just wants to make some sugarbomb concoction and advertise it as "keto friendly".

I'm starting to wonder if this bitch can do anything on her own. She always does these hauls with either Peetz or Rina because she's losing her mobility. Won't be long until she'll be zooming around a store in a scooter.



thejackal said:


> First thing Chintal eyefucks is some processed "parm crisps".  Now she eyes brazil nuts.  They have a lot of "selenium" like it's a god damn calorie negator she says.  The fuck?  Selenium?



That's what Duchovny used to destroy aliens.


----------



## Who Now (Jul 23, 2019)

Viridian said:


> So she's going to polish off _that _bag in a single day, for a grand total of 400 grams of carbs.



Any viewers calling her out on high carb stuff  will be immediately met with "It's for BiBi"

Also, where is she going to store all this stuff.? Her freezer isn't that big. I'm sure Bibi appreciates huge bottles of dressing and that garlic jar taking up half the kitchen

BTW Chantal, you might want to start measuring your dressing. Watching you scoop 3 tablespoons onto that cucumber was cringry. I'm sure you were thinking it was a measly teaspoon. You are going to be shocked to see no weight loss just because of adding too many dressings alone. Or because of secret pig outs, whichever comes first


----------



## Painted Pig (Jul 23, 2019)

Francis Dollarhyde said:


> Reena looking extra special. One of the few friends she has left.


----------



## Strine (Jul 23, 2019)

Chantal: I lie about food, I say things are for Bibi when they're really for me
Chantal, later: This non-keto food is for Bibi
Chantal, later and fatter: I can't believe I'm being accused of lying by BULLIES


----------



## CPAP Indentations (Jul 23, 2019)

Her exceptional followers are telling her to stay safe because there’s a serial killer in Canada


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jul 23, 2019)

FromNorwayWithLove said:


> Her exceptional followers are telling her to stay safe because there’s a serial killer in Canada


It would take a fleet of serial killers to drag her off the street and saw her massive head off.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Jul 23, 2019)

Our Chinspiration's gravy mug overfloweth with exceptional numpties complimenting her slim face and reminding her of those important "non-scale victories":



I mean, can you blame them? Just gaze upon those svelte jowls which gently cascade onto her graceful neck-buttocks, with _just a hint _of a jaunty chin peeking out. "_Amazing" indeed!_



And it's not only her face: a willowy, sylphlike form is emerging as a result of her brave efforts. However she retains curves in all the right places- like the alluring 3rd boob under her armpit. It's no wonder all the men in Ottawa gaze longingly at her!



The influx of compliments, "You GO GIRL's" and comments telling her how proud they are of her is pretty entertaining. It wasn't long ago that Chantal expressed her indignation and resentment over the fact that she ONLY gets compliments and encouragement when she's going to the gym, sticking to a diet and doing the shit she _ab-bores. 


_
As Chantal looks upon her keto haul it's becoming clearer that she isn't going to be able to keep this charade up much longer.
My guess: the inevitable chimpout will happen after the disappointing weigh-in this week.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 23, 2019)

“It’s not the scale, it’s the inches”

Yeah, if you’re 20 lbs overweight, sedentary, and then suddenly go on a diet with a moderate caloric restriction and hit the gym hard, so that your body burns fat and builds muscle at a rate that causes them to cancel each other out. Then your weight will stay constant despite you losing fat. 

It doesn’t work for deathfats who should be losing at the very least 2-4 pounds of fat a week if they really tried. A normal human being will never build this much muscle in a week, even during their “beginner gains” phase. Unless you’re on trenbolone, you will see the scale change. Hell, she should’ve dropped 10 lbs of water weight...


----------



## CH 815 (Jul 23, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 854404


 Rina's a skinny legend in comparison to Chantal. She probably goes home from her Costco trips with Chantal grateful that she's not a deathfat who can barely move.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jul 23, 2019)

At her weight, if she’s serious with keto Chantal will easily see a -20lbs on the scale after two weeks. No wonder people think she looks skinny!

 (lol)


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 23, 2019)

Did she say what day she was weighing in?

Do you guys think it'll be a gain, the same, or a minuscule loss?


----------



## solidus (Jul 23, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Did she say what day she was weighing in?
> 
> Do you guys think it'll be a gain, the same, or a minuscule loss?



In reality it would be a gain. On her broken scale it will be a loss or stay the same. No one knows her true weight but in my opinion the first number is a 4.


----------



## raritycunt (Jul 23, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> At her weight, if she’s serious with keto Chantal will easily see a -20lbs on the scale after two weeks. No wonder people think she looks skinny!
> 
> (lol)



She's not serious though, day 2/3 she had Mcdonalds and then day 10/11 she had cake, her saying "im on day 13" is wrong. She was on day 1 again after the Mcdonalds and now its the day after she ate cake she should be on day 1 again.


----------



## Kukkamaaria (Jul 23, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> She's not serious though, day 2/3 she had Mcdonalds and then day 10/11 she had cake, her saying "im on day 13" is wrong. She was on day 1 again after the Mcdonalds and now its the day after she ate cake she should be on day 1 again.



Exactly. Keto CAN be easy and satisfying diet once one learns what to eat and what not. But there are no cheat days allowed at all. If you cheat, you do negate everything you did for a week and have to start from day 1 again. That's the only downside and probably mission impossible for these gluttons.


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Jul 23, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Did she say what day she was weighing in?
> 
> Do you guys think it'll be a gain, the same, or a minuscule loss?


I think the most specific we've heard is "later in the week".


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 23, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Did she say what day she was weighing in?
> 
> Do you guys think it'll be a gain, the same, or a minuscule loss?



Possibly a small loss if she goes ultra low carb the day before and her body dumps a ton of water weight. It’s what athletes do as a last-ditch effort to make weight. Gorl is not above taking a laxative and dehydrating herself to keep her delusions alive. It’s also possible she actually has lost a pound or two. At her size, any weight loss should come effortlessly, even by accident.


----------



## Niggers are gay (Jul 23, 2019)

Who in the fuck spends $12 on a small packet of cheese crisps??? Honestly the way she spends money on shite sickens me. I mean the average consumer that uses those, probably would make that bag last a month, using them very sparingly with salads or whatever the fuck one does with a dried disc of cheese. But we all know those things will probably not even make it past the car ride home.

How many times does she go shopping too? it's insane how often she brings back massive hauls of food. She shops the same amount of times as someone who does a small couple day shops.

She only seems to ever shop for herself too. I've never seen her buy stuff for her room mate, other than junk she pretends is for him.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jul 23, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Did she say what day she was weighing in?
> 
> Do you guys think it'll be a gain, the same, or a minuscule loss?


Any weigh-in is meaningless because Chantal has been lying about her weight for 2+ years.
She keeps using that magic 368 number from 2 years ago even after people here have posted side by side pictures showing her to be much, much fatter now.
Since she can't be honest about her true weight, nothing she says matters. She'll step on her broken scale & tell everyone a lie. Either way she goes, she'll be looking for ass-pats. If she gains, she'll cry into the camera saying she can't figure out what's wrong, & if she lost, she'll smugly tell her 'haters' they were wrong.
I wish her subs would just look at her. I mean really look. I'm not seeing any difference. She's eating a lot. She's eating lots of dips, drinks with heavy cream, & lots of high calorie foods.
These massive food hauls won't last a week. Some of the stuff will be bug ridden because she won't use it (that almond flour for instance) and the nuts, chips & dips will be finished in no time.
Keto or not, Chantal has never addressed her overeating or why she eats even when full.
She is a glutton & Keto won't fix that.

For some reason she keeps promising a weight-in, but never does does one. Kinda like Amber who just keeps ignoring the scale.
I hope she does one. I just want to see her spin the results, no matter what they are.


----------



## CPAP Indentations (Jul 23, 2019)

Does anyone know her superfan Amber? In almost every livestream she is hitting on KarateJoe and saying the most disgusting things. She also buys Chantal a lot of superchats. At first I thought it was AmberLynn Reid but this woman seems to be European.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jul 23, 2019)

I’m sure we’ll see a weight gain. I mean she will, and then will lie to her viewers.


----------



## Painted Pig (Jul 23, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> Her instagram is proof of how boring she is. She posts her cats and dumb hopeful memes.  Today she posted another picture of her giant paw clutching another “Keto” beverage from Starbucks. I swear she thinks she’s one of those cute young fit instathots.  It’s the same things over and over. Worst of all that picture of her  wearing a sheet or whatever with her thighs exposed.  I can’t wait for the Keto Saga to end. I miss  Vegan self righteous Chintal and her chimpouts.


She's been edging us for longer than usual this go around but it just means we're gonna bust the fattest nut when this fat nut inevitably chimps out soon.


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Jul 23, 2019)

Scarboroughgirl said:


> these spot the difference games are getting harder to beat..
> View attachment 846527View attachment 846526


the hamburger helper hand is actually useful and helpful


----------



## CPAP Indentations (Jul 23, 2019)

I also read that AppleValley feeder is dead. Anyone has the tea? It was types by someone in a livestream.


----------



## raritycunt (Jul 23, 2019)

Kukkamaaria said:


> Exactly. Keto CAN be easy and satisfying diet once one learns what to eat and what not. But there are no cheat days allowed at all. If you cheat, you do negate everything you did for a week and have to start from day 1 again. That's the only downside and probably mission impossible for these gluttons.



Exactly, I mean one day a month where you have one single small cheat meal like a bit of pasta or bread won’t fuck up a normal persons diet much but this is Chantal we’re talking about; she’s addicted to burger buns and spaghetti


----------



## Cat in Tree (Jul 23, 2019)

FromNorwayWithLove said:


> I also read that AppleValley feeder is dead. Anyone has the tea? It was types by someone in a livestream.


Random people in livestream are always the best source of information. Saying that, I can't seem to find any information on his brothers page, nor an obituary for AppleValley Jeremey, so it's a little eh...  Hoping the guys still kicking.


----------



## CPAP Indentations (Jul 23, 2019)

Cat in Tree said:


> Random people in livestream are always the best source of information. Saying that, I can't seem to find any information on his brothers page, nor an obituary for AppleValley Jeremey, so it's a little eh...  Hoping the guys still kicking.



Lol, you’re right about that, but I was really curious if someone else knew. Also because I don’t see him in her comment section anymore.


----------



## DongMiguel (Jul 23, 2019)

Every time Chantal pushes another lifestyle change, and does her 'Day xx' videos, the ass-patters are out in full force telling her how thin she looks and that you can definitely tell she's losing ... only to find out days/weeks later that it was all a lie and she was secretly binging all along and actually gained weight. Chantal is basically now like the later seasons of a stale sitcom where each episode is just a rehash of an episode that aired a few years earlier. There's nothing original anymore. It's the same cycle over and over again with the exact same result. Except this finale will probably actually kill off the main character.


----------



## raritycunt (Jul 23, 2019)

DongMiguel said:


> Every time Chantal pushes another lifestyle change, and does her 'Day xx' videos, the ass-patters are out in full force telling her how thin she looks and that you can definitely tell she's losing ... only to find out days/weeks later that it was all a lie and she was secretly binging all along and actually gained weight. Chantal is basically now like the later seasons of a stale sitcom where each episode is just a rehash of an episode that aired a few years earlier. There's nothing original anymore. It's the same cycle over and over again with the exact same result. Except this finale will probably actually kill off the main character.



It truly confuses me how she has so many supporters when she lies, constantly talks about shit and piss, is a raging bitch to her viewers when she’s hungry or has post binge guilt and it’s the same content round and round. She’s literally the same as amber but she doesn’t have the same level of haters???


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jul 23, 2019)

Her asspatters are just as delusional as her. There is no fucking way you would see any noticable difference on a land whale of her... um.....stature; unless she lost 50 pounds. IF she has lost anything    it would not even be physically noticeable yet.

IF.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 23, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> It truly confuses me how she has so many supporters when she lies, constantly talks about shit and piss, is a raging bitch to her viewers when she’s hungry or has post binge guilt and it’s the same content round and round. She’s literally the same as amber but she doesn’t have the same level of haters???



Amberlynn was at it a lot longer than Chantal has been so far.  And keep in mind, whenever Chantal is not "policing the comment section night and day" (her words), the dingbats are utterly drowned out by the haters.

Plus, her dingbat fans are pretty special.  Check out their own channels and playlists, and it all makes more sense.

Frankly, I suspect there are thousands upon thousands of immensely fat, friendless, stinky women who really do look up to Chantal, because they see a better version of themselves in her...


----------



## raritycunt (Jul 23, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Amberlynn was at it a lot longer than Chantal has been so far.  And keep in mind, whenever Chantal is not "policing the comment section night and day" (her words), the dingbats are utterly drowned out by the haters.
> 
> Plus, her dingbat fans are pretty special.  Check out their own channels and playlists, and it all makes more sense.
> 
> Frankly, I suspect there are thousands upon thousands of immensely fat, friendless, stinky women who really do look up to Chantal, because they see a better version of themselves in her...



Ah that makes sense!


----------



## AngelBitch (Jul 23, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> It truly confuses me how she has so many supporters when she lies, constantly talks about shit and piss, is a raging bitch to her viewers when she’s hungry or has post binge guilt and it’s the same content round and round. She’s literally the same as amber but she doesn’t have the same level of haters???


you have to take into account how heavily she curates her comments. the 'hater' comments are never long for this world so it can give a false sense of positivity when in reality she has more haters than supporters. amber just lets them live and doesn't delete comments, unlike chantel who can't handle it and tries her best to wipe all evidence of haters from her channel.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 23, 2019)

AngelBitch said:


> you have to take into account how heavily she curates her comments. the 'hater' comments are never long for this world so it can give a false sense of positivity when in reality she has more haters than supporters. amber just lets them live and doesn't delete comments, unlike Chantal who can't handle it and tries her best to wipe all evidence of haters from her channel.



Indeed. Chantal this morning had weeded through her comments (or one of her mods as they too can edit/delete comments) and did the heart thing on a majority of them, indicating she read every single comment.  Comments like the "how many Chantal's do you feed in a week" of course gone.  Though some pretty moderate comments warning her "hey, 1 carb for 1 teaspoon tablespoon of Ranch is not a good decision especially if you eat it like dip" were gone.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jul 23, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Indeed. Chantal this morning had weeded through her comments (or one of her mods as they too can edit/delete comments) and did the heart thing on a majority of them, indicating she read every single comment.  Comments like the "how many Chantal's do you feed in a week" of course gone.  Though some pretty moderate comments warning her "hey, 1 carb for 1 teaspoon of Ranch is not a good decision especially if you eat it like dip" were gone.


And here is the reason (well, one of many) Chantal will never lose weight -listening to liars.
She just loves the 'you're beautiful' 'you are really losing weight' 'your face is getting slimmer' comments. The more she gets them, the more she eats.
No, no truth allowed on her channel. No one dare to tell her that she is a massive land whale that needs to lose 250+ pounds before beginning to look human again. Nope, don't tell Chantal the truth.
IRL Chantal is awkward & shrill.
Behind her computer screen she is confident, bold & loves the control of deleting & blocking the only people who tell her the truth. I bet she sits there surrounded by food, wiping her hands on her clothing & screaming at the screen 'TAKE THAT HATERS, BLOCKED!'

The liars lie & Chantal gets fatter. I smiled as I wrote that.


----------



## blazinbeefbigolbuns (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 23, 2019)

blazinbeefbigolbuns said:


> View attachment 855395


I hope AL does buy a house, a really nice house. Chantal would chimp the fuck out, and probably go into (more) debt by trying to prove that somehow she could buy a better house than AL. Remember when Jabba went to view a "luxury townhouse" or some shit? She wasn't making any money. She and Bibi live in that roach-infested dump with his sister, even though he works all the time. She kept saying, "Maybe next year. I definitely want to move next year." She's said this every year since she began her channel, and I'm sure for years before that. I really think she thinks somehow her shit channel with her shit content is going to blow up some day on YT.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Jul 23, 2019)

According to her Day 10 vid (I _think, _this nonsense is all starting to run together), today is her appointment with the ED clinic Psychiatrist. I guess we'll find out if she was able to talk him into raising her dose of Vyvanse by waiting to see if she does a manic stream from her car tonight.

We'll also see if he'll DEMAND she discontinue keto (as she's _certain _he will) after hearing about the great cake incident of 2019. Because she surely will tell him all about that, but dollars to donuts (or maybe for Canadians it's _"dollars to poutine"?)_ she won't say a peep about all the shit she's been eating in her car. I can only assume she's ignored most of his other guidelines as well - there's no way she's not eating in front of the TV, the siren song of Unsolved Mysteries has got to be irresistible by now and we all know Bibi and his wife aren't eating with her.

This update, if she actually goes, should be fun.

Edit: @sixcarbchiligorl she 100% thinks her channel is going to hit it big. I think that's one of the reasons she's stuck with this keto charade for as long as she has. She's hashtagging the shit out of her sad keto porn on IG clearly hoping to get a new audience, bleating about how supportive they are, and even did that weird "channel intro" aimed at new viewers yesterday. She totally imagines this keto thing is gonna be her ticket out of here. HEE HEE! (Have you guys noticed she's been cutting down on the tics lately too? I can't decide if it's calculated or her medicine be might be working.)


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 23, 2019)

Check out how carefully she positioned her stringy hair to cover a few extra inches of face fat. Hilarious. The idiot commentors happily overlooked that though, and just see how skinny Chantal is now! Postively svelte. Except she couldn't manage to hide all five of those chins.

I guess this weird picture is just an excuse to show us she's out of the house. Looks like the hospital, I guess? Maybe her therapist's office? Chantal being Chantal, this will either go one of two ways. She'll either post a video gushing about her therapist, or she'll post a video listing all the reasons he's a bad therapist and therefore she has to stop going for her health. We might get happy Chantal because I don't think they'll weigh her for therapy. She can live in her inches-lost delusion until the next doctor appointment.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jul 23, 2019)

All the doctor has to do is look at her. She hasn't lost an ounce. After doing "Keto" and being on Vyvanse, she should have lost at least 20 lbs since her last appointment. Especially in the 1st month where you do lose a fair amount of water weight. As Dr. Nowzaradan is so fond of saying, "The scale doesn't lie". Chantal does. I'm betting on a chimp out/mukbang by Saturday. The cracks in the facade are already showing.


----------



## Scarboroughgirl (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## thejackal (Jul 23, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 855975
> 
> Check out how carefully she positioned her stringy hair to cover a few extra inches of face fat. Hilarious. The idiot commentors happily overlooked that though, and just see how skinny Chantal is now! Postively svelte. Except she couldn't manage to hide all five of those chins.
> 
> I guess this weird picture is just an excuse to show us she's out of the house. Looks like the hospital, I guess? Maybe her therapist's office? Chantal being Chantal, this will either go one of two ways. She'll either post a video gushing about her therapist, or she'll post a video listing all the reasons he's a bad therapist and therefore she has to stop going for her health. We might get happy Chantal because I don't think they'll weigh her for therapy. She can live in her inches-lost delusion until the next doctor appointment.



Reminds of something from this winter...



Spoiler: Nothing new under the sun


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Jul 23, 2019)

I wonder if Chantal's heavy delete finger is working against her view/sub count in the long run? She wants the comments section to be one big asspat, but do her detractors continue to watch her videos once they realize that their comments are being deleted? If she let people have their say, they might stick around. A hatewatch still counts as a view, after all. I wish she would either just leave all the comments unfiltered or completely disable them for good, not the fake everyone-loves-me thing she's trying to do.


----------



## Viridian (Jul 23, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 855975
> 
> Check out how carefully she positioned her stringy hair to cover a few extra inches of face fat. Hilarious. The idiot commentors happily overlooked that though, and just see how skinny Chantal is now! Postively svelte. Except she couldn't manage to hide all five of those chins.



She's also using filters and image aspect ratio adjustment again. Her face is a _lot _fatter than that even with strategic placement of her stringy hair, and she's long since lost such a visible neck. In real life she has four chins, not the two pictured here. She also always increases the size and roundness of her eyes on these catfishing images; you can clearly see in any videos of her that they're normally always squished to a squint by the fat deposits above and below them.


----------



## AngelBitch (Jul 23, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 855975
> 
> Check out how carefully she positioned her stringy hair to cover a few extra inches of face fat. Hilarious. The idiot commentors happily overlooked that though, and just see how skinny Chantal is now! Postively svelte. Except she couldn't manage to hide all five of those chins.
> 
> I guess this weird picture is just an excuse to show us she's out of the house. Looks like the hospital, I guess? Maybe her therapist's office? Chantal being Chantal, this will either go one of two ways. She'll either post a video gushing about her therapist, or she'll post a video listing all the reasons he's a bad therapist and therefore she has to stop going for her health. We might get happy Chantal because I don't think they'll weigh her for therapy. She can live in her inches-lost delusion until the next doctor appointment.


christ, the facetune on her chins alone is criminal abuse of the program, not even touching on what she's done to her jowls and nonexistant eyes. it's hilarious she thinks she's fooling anyone who's seen her videos. we know what you look like, chantal, same as you do.

I'll never understand the mentality of accepting compliments and accolades for lies, like some kind of visual plagiarist. you've accomplished nothing, achieved nothing, you're a sham and pathetic beggar for attention. what a sad excuse for a life.


----------



## CreedenceLeonoreGielgud (Jul 23, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> I wonder if Chantal's heavy delete finger is working against her view/sub count in the long run? She wants the comments section to be one big asspat, but do her detractors continue to watch her videos once they realize that their comments are being deleted? If she let people have their say, they might stick around. A hatewatch still counts as a view, after all. I wish she would either just leave all the comments unfiltered or completely disable them for good, not the fake everyone-loves-me thing she's trying to do.



It's significantly hurting her cause if she wants more viewers, not just because the people with deleted comments will just leave but also because number of comments influences YouTube's recommendation algorithm.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Jul 23, 2019)

Dafuk said:


> Can we talk about the fact she is now using the blouses she tried on a few videos ago as a background in her latest video?...like the ones she cant wear because they don't fit her for a frican video backdrop. Lmao





Viridian said:


> She's also using filters and image aspect ratio adjustment again. Her face is a _lot _fatter than that even with strategic placement of her stringy hair, and she's long since lost such a visible neck. In real life she has four chins, not the two pictured here. She also always increases the size and roundness of her eyes on these catfishing images; you can clearly see in any videos of her that they're normally always squished to a squint by the fat deposits above and below them.


I stared at this picture trying to figure out what’s different.  She looks older somehow with the Facetune trying to make her slimmer. I can’t understand some of these sad hausfraus saying how beautiful she looks and how svelte.


----------



## sevynohthree (Jul 23, 2019)

chantal did not upload the day after costco? shocking she spent close to what? 200$ canadian minmum. i wonder how much is left.. wonder what her excuse is going to be to not weigh in on thurs fri or saturday. she has promised a weigh in on camera but that isnt going to happen.

also her and ALR are banking on bi-polar disorder allowing them to do whatever they want. that is not how that  mental illness works. hope she has a panic episode and ends up in the "psych emerge" just for the lolz


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Jul 23, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 855975
> 
> 
> I guess this weird picture is just an excuse to show us she's out of the house. Looks like the hospital, I guess? Maybe her therapist's office?


Is she in a restaurant in this picture? I think I see the top of a wine bottle in the upper left and maybe a booth in the background? If it is a visit to a restaurant, that coupled with the lack of a day 14 video could spell trouble for our KetoQueen.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 23, 2019)

sevynohthree said:


> chantal did not upload the day after costco? shocking she spent close to what? 200$ canadian minmum. i wonder how much is left.. wonder what her excuse is going to be to not weigh in on thurs fri or saturday. she has promised a weigh in on camera but that isnt going to happen.
> 
> also her and ALR are banking on bi-polar disorder allowing them to do whatever they want. that is not how that  mental illness works. hope she has a panic episode and ends up in the "psych emerge" just for the lolz



Fear not, o ye of little faith.  Our girl had an excruciatingly busy day, oat and aboat.  She'll treat us to some video genius anon...


----------



## Ellana (Jul 24, 2019)

No, gorls, you got it all wrong! Her face looks exactly the same in bolth photos!

-Her eyes are closer together
-Her 2nd chin is sculpted. The shadows are off. It looks unnatural in comparison to her chins in the video image. Shaving too much off of the 2nd chin screwed that up.
-Her hair is concealing the fullness of her cheeks. The positioning of her hair gives the impression of a faux jawbone on the left side. 
-Hiding that forehead I see! Or perhaps she couldn't fit her whole eggplant head in the shot.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Jul 24, 2019)

Today's photo vs. yesterday's video:



Jesus Chantal.


AngelBitch said:


> I'll never understand the mentality of accepting compliments and accolades for lies, like some kind of visual plagiarist


It's like something between "visual plagiarism" and stolen valor, and it's completely ridiculous.
Pick a lane, Chantal. Either you're "big, beautiful", sassy and proud - or you're so ashamed of what you've become that you can't post a picture of yourself without shooping it into oblivion. You can't have it both ways, gorl: you can't take home your grandpa's sheet cake for Bibi and stuff it in your gob too.


----------



## Maw (Jul 24, 2019)

Oh another super fun adventure with Peetz


----------



## CPAP Indentations (Jul 24, 2019)

Maw said:


> Oh another super fun adventure with Peetz



The psychiatrist is telling her to force herself to eat? Looks like she did that for years. Didn’t work did it? I’m calling shennanigans.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 24, 2019)

So the doc doubled her Vyvanse dose? Interesting.

I love how the dinner plate sized portion of mushrooms with butter/oil/wine and salad with half a block of feta wasn't enough for dinner after all, and she decided to go buy a protein bar instead. Oh, and chocolate chips and candy. Because that's what she needs.

Just before two minutes into the video she acts weird as fuck. Seriously, re-watch it. 1:50 to 2:05ish. It's the whole bit around when she's talking about her "first meal" of the day and how she intends to only have one more. Strange eye movements, strange faces, strange even for her. So I'm guessing she binged some time between last night and this morning.


----------



## Nicotine Fetish (Jul 24, 2019)

I don't know, man. 
Chantal sorta seems on track? Call me optimistic but assuming she isn't lying, she is seemingly doing good??? and I can support that. I hope she does succeed. It sure would be awesome if she did a weigh in tho. Surely, she has lost some weight if she's been as on track as she claims.


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 24, 2019)

If she lost weight she'd prove it. Simple as that.


----------



## fatfuck (Jul 24, 2019)

She can claim whatever she wants. Until we see visual proof of progress nothing really matters. Chantal has never lost any real weight, i.e. fat. She's always just losing water weight which doesn't mean shit. It's summer and she sweats like a pig so her daily weight easily fluctuates by 10+ lbs. 

If she stops drinking for a day before her weigh in she can easily force a meaningless weight loss. I'm sure her crazy followers would eat it up though.

There is no diet, no diagnosed eating disorder, no weight loss meetings, no gym, no walks in nature (that reminds me, where are those nature walks that she loves so much and said she'll film?), no animal sanctuary volunteering that she claimed she's doing, no nothing.

Regardless of what the results will be, Chantal constantly lies.


----------



## Igotdigusted (Jul 24, 2019)

lbrc27x said:


> I don't know, man.
> Chantal sorta seems on track? Call me optimistic but assuming she isn't lying, she is seemingly doing good??? and I can support that. I hope she does succeed. It sure would be awesome if she did a weigh in tho. Surely, she has lost some weight if she's been as on track as she claims.



Oh my poor delusional child. She will show you the error of your thinking soon. Be patient.


----------



## thejackal (Jul 24, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> *So the doc doubled her Vyvanse dose? Interesting.*
> 
> I love how the dinner plate sized portion of mushrooms with butter/oil/wine and salad with half a block of feta wasn't enough for dinner after all, and she decided to go buy a protein bar instead. Oh, and chocolate chips and candy. Because that's what she needs.
> 
> *Just before two minutes into the video she acts weird as fuck. Seriously, re-watch it. 1:50 to 2:05ish*. It's the whole bit around when she's talking about her "first meal" of the day and how she intends to only have one more. Strange eye movements, strange faces, strange even for her. So I'm guessing she binged some time between last night and this morning.



she's sped up, it's pretty obvious imo.  she talks like someone on speed.  low grade and "therapeutic"  or otherwise.


----------



## nothingtoseehere (Jul 24, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> Is she in a restaurant in this picture? I think I see the top of a wine bottle in the upper left and maybe a booth in the background? If it is a visit to a restaurant, that coupled with the lack of a day 14 video could spell trouble for our KetoQueen.



yes, she is. Here's a shot of the whole booth.


----------



## Strine (Jul 24, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> I can’t understand some of these sad hausfraus saying how beautiful she looks and how svelte.


Allow me to elucidate you: flabby yentas want to be considered attractive, so they tell other flabby yentas that they're attractive, in an ostentatious and public manner. It's a sad facsimile of the validation they really want, which at least in Chantal's case is male attention. Daddy issues, anyone?


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 24, 2019)

thejackal said:


> she's sped up, it's pretty obvious imo.  she talks like someone on speed.  low grade and "therapeutic"  or otherwise.


I watched the video too. Granted, I watch all of her videos on 2x because fuck that, so she's always sped up. I'm not sure of your point, though. I don't think people are doubting she's on Vyvanse. At least I haven't seen anyone claim that, and I certainly didn't claim that. I'm not sure what is meant by "therapeutic or otherwise." Are we supposed to be wondering if Jabba's scoring coke on her late night binge drives?

Anyway, as I said, I think her dose increase is interesting. I think it's incredibly stupid for her to hold onto this "force yourself to eat" bullshit. While on a morning and afternoon dose for the first time, she should be revelling in this first-ever not-hungry feeling. It'll be gone soon enough, and she'll have nothing but more weight to show for it. 

Bitch needs therapy, not the SSRI increase that she asked for. She'll be binging for sure this week after she gets on the scale. The speed has been doing its job, sure, but she's also successfully isolated herself from anything emotion-provoking this week. The one time she had to deal with her feelings she shoved that cake down her gullet in seconds flat. She's not going to take her non-loss lightly. I bet if she's already in a shit mood the Vyvanse will serve to agitate her more than usual, so fingers crossed for a post-scale chimp out live. I wonder if she'll measure less than five feet around the waist this week. Maybe she'll be able to give it a squeeze.


----------



## CPAP Indentations (Jul 24, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> I wonder if she'll measure less than five feet around the waist this week. Maybe she'll be able to give it a squeeze.



5 feet? Absolutely impossible. She is at least 6 feet around the waist. Not saying this out of hate, but she has the most unfortunate body shape ever. I bet her waist is wider than AL’s. She just doesn’t have those massive lipedema layyygs.


----------



## Nachtalb (Jul 24, 2019)

Maybe this heat is doing my head in but didn't she once mention that she's going to talk to her doctor about her "attempt" at the keto diet yet in this video ,when the doc asked why she considered the cake a binge,she mentioned that she just wanted to "cut out sugar" and not because she can't have it on keto?why didn't you tell him Chantal? hmmm

Also ,she keeps going on and on about how her doctor tells her not to deprive herself (gurl has not been depriving herself in any way so far) , which makes me feel like she's going to blame him/make him responsible for a future chimpout and when confronted about it she'll justify it by saying " but my doctor told me not to deprive myself!I just listened to what he told me,ya know?!" once again,avoiding any responsibility.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Jul 24, 2019)

Huh. That's an awful lot of sweet snacks for someone who claims to have been triggered to into wolfing down McDonald's from eating some keto brownies.
She gleefully shows us the bags of sweets as she infers she won't eat them all at once from one side of her mouth, then informs us of how small they are so she _could. _She giggles as she shows us the whole bag of stevia-sweetened chocolate chips that she'll eat _a few of. _if she "really NEEDS that chocolate kick".

"Need" is an interesting word to use, but I have a feeling that she's going to need that chocolate kick as soon as she's done filming, and those snacks will be a distant memory before the sun rises.

Chantal branched out and got a "plain, unsweetened" cold brew today instead of her usual heavy cream, half-coffee/half-flavored-sweetener Starbucks abominations. Apparantly it wasn't up to her standards:


----------



## Not me (Jul 24, 2019)

So far for loosing inches. She looks fatter than ever.


----------



## Ghost of the diet (Jul 24, 2019)

I look forward to see if she actually shows the result of the ketosis strip. I have a feeling she will avoid it, just like the weigh ins. I mean it is actual proof that she has been dieting all the time. Unless there is some way to easily fake the result of the test, just like she does with her broken scale...


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jul 24, 2019)

Chintal needs a doctor that will actually give her a diet plan she can't say she doesn't understand. Like: Monday Breakfast - exact food and amounts. Lunch - same info. And so on... Plus a list of exactly how much of what to buy from the grocery store, so she has enough for the week. Maybe a couple alternate meals that she can take with her if she's going somewhere, because skipping a meal especially if other people are eating would be impossible for her. Treat her like a diabetic who needs to measure and plan or die. Though from what I've heard of Canadian care, even diabetics don't get that 'intense' sort of care.

Have her see a therapist that will show her how to measure stuff, hell even go to the grocery store with her so they can observe how she acts. That sort of therapy would be a better compared to her sitting on 2 chairs while complaining about her childhood. Though I suspect Chantal would prefer the talk therapy, because the alternate demands she do active work to change herself.

It shocks me that, even with inpatient care like some people on 600lb get, they still can't see the errors of their ways. Like "I was in the hospital for a month, ate small meals without snacks or cheat meals, and lost a bunch of weight. I donno why I gained again when I went home and ate a pizza as my brunch between breakfast and lunch!" But at least after that sort of intervention, they can't pull the "I didn't know" card or play up for sympathy.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jul 24, 2019)

Archive of Day 14




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## fatfuck (Jul 24, 2019)

healthy stuff is soooo good guys!





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 24, 2019)

It’s insane how much money she’s wasting on garbage she doesn’t need then complains about her drug fix being too expensive. Maybe don’t buy “collagen peptides.”


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Jul 24, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> It’s insane how much money she’s wasting on garbage she doesn’t need then complains about her drug fix being too expensive. Maybe don’t buy “collagen peptides.”


She needed more electrolyte stuff ? Didn’t she get some from Amazon ? She’s basically buying stuff to “fit in” with the Keto crowd.  Also she’s very into the medication .She tells the Dr she feel great but want an increase. Also the Vyvanse increase seems very strange. She could afford her beloved Vyvanse if she stopped buying Keto crap. So the success of this entire Keto larp is medication?  Maybe if she stays on it for a very long time she will finally lose some weight,but as soon as she’s off it she will balloon up again  .


----------



## CPAP Indentations (Jul 24, 2019)

Is it just me or is it very weird that her dr. prescribed Vyvanse? A rare side effect can be sudden cardiac death in people with underlying heart conditions (that they might not be aware of). At her weight and age it’s quite certain she has them.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Jul 24, 2019)

STOP. PLAYING. WITH. YOUR. HAIR.

She's really feeling her oats in this video. Hopefully the wind will be knocked out of her sails once she pisses on those strips and sees that she's not in ketosis. 


Spoiler:  DUMB VYVANCE QUESTIONS



Did the doctor increase her dose of Vyvance or is she just supposed to split the same dose into two times per day? What she says is a bit confusing/contradictory. She says:

"But the Vyvance, he's not going to increase it but I have a new prescription... I'm gonna take 20mg in the morning and then at noon, I'm gonna take another pill, like a pick-me-up."

In her June 25th video she says she is on 30mg. If she takes two 20mg pills per day that's obviously 40mg. Maybe he will have her cutting the pill in half, unless it's a capsule (which a quick consultation with Dr. Google says it is)? If she has to get two prescriptions filled for a 10mg and a 20mg capsule the cost would be astronomical.


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 24, 2019)

It's not just the vynase, she's also on a high from the attention. She will attract/retain a lot more people with this keto crap vs vegan. Nobody interested in watching a morbidly obese slob's jOuRnEY to veganism.

Keto on the other hand, is not only more trendy than veganism atm but a ton of fatasses are doing it so she dosen't look quite so out of place. I think she's going to stick with this for a while. The illusion, I mean. Not stick to an actual diet (if only).


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Jul 24, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> She tells the Dr she feel great but want an increase.


Yeah that stood out to me, too. Says her mood is a 7.5/10, and wants an increase in her anti-depressants?

Speaking of which, she also said the first time she reported her mood as 1/10. Which seems like bullshit to me. Surely 1/10 is suicidal, can't leave the bed? But hey, I'm all for giving her more meds, it increases the entertainment   

Just another example of how she's always claiming to be such a serious case of BED/depression/whatever, and yet still expects a quick fix with meds.


----------



## Citroen (Jul 24, 2019)

That meal was huge, nobody on a diet would be mindlessly eating a plate of restaurant mushrooms drenched in oil and a chicken salad with huge chunks of feta and dressing. Still no mention of calories. She's definitely eating maintenance, even if she were truly in ketosis - it's irrelevant, she's not making progress.


----------



## ZH 792 (Jul 24, 2019)

Wants a coupon for medication because she complains it's expensive. One second later pulls ot a box and shows her latest Amazon haul. 

. . . And I see strips but no scale.

Goes on another spending spree on processed crap she doesn't need. Gorl needs to watch her videos. Didn't a keto "treat" lead to a fast food binge earlier this month?

She'd rather spend money on shit she doesn't need rather than use it to purchase medication like a responsible adult.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jul 24, 2019)

Didn't someone upthread say that Vyvanse in Canada was only like $80CAD for a three month supply? It's over $1000USD for 90 days in the US retail, so I don't know why she's whining. 

Also, the dumb cow, especially at her weight should definitely not be consuming caffeine in combination with the fucking amphetamine, because that's putting even more strain on her overworked heart.


----------



## Ellana (Jul 24, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> Did the doctor increase her dose of Vyvance or is she just supposed to split the same dose into two times per day? What she says is a bit confusing/contradictory. She says:
> 
> "But the Vyvance, he's not going to increase it but I have a new prescription... I'm gonna take 20mg in the morning and then at noon, I'm gonna take another pill, like a pick-me-up."
> 
> In her June 25th video she says she is on 30mg. If she takes two 20mg pills per day that's obviously 40mg. Maybe he will have her cutting the pill in half, unless it's a capsule (which a quick consultation with Dr. Google says it is)? If she has to get two prescriptions filled for a 10mg and a 20mg capsule the cost would be astronomical.


Vyvanse is a capsule that ranges from 10mg to 70 mg. It's supposed to work as an extended release medication. Some people can end up taking the medication twice a day depending on how it breaks down in their system. Chantal would have to fill 2 separate prescriptions if she was to continue on 30mg. 
Most people would be thankful the drug leaves their system at night and they don't experience the potential side effect of insomnia. But this is Chantal. When most people are sleeping or working at 3am, she is living her best gluttonous life and "binging." 

"I'm going to take another pill, like a pick-me-up." (She says as she scratches her face and pulls on her hair.)
Is that necessary? Does this doctor know about her embolism? That she's an addict? And she's lamented that she doesn't feel the euphoria any longer. I wouldn't say she's drug-seeking yet, but the flags are starting to rise.


----------



## thejackal (Jul 24, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Vyvanse is a capsule that ranges from 10mg to 70 mg. It's supposed to work as an extended release medication. Some people can end up taking the medication twice a day depending on how it breaks down in their system. Chantal would have to fill 2 separate prescriptions if she was to continue on 30mg.
> Most people would be thankful the drug leaves their system at night and they don't experience the potential side effect of insomnia. But this is Chantal. When most people are sleeping or working at 3am, she is living her best gluttonous life and "binging."
> 
> *"I'm going to take another pill, like a pick-me-up."* (She says as she scratches her face and pulls on her hair.)
> Is that necessary? Does this doctor know about her embolism? That she's an addict? And she's lamented that she doesn't feel the euphoria any longer. I wouldn't say she's drug-seeking yet, but the flags are starting to rise.



That should be a huge red flag for her doctor but he/she seems completely unaware that Chantal is using the drug outside its prescribed useage.  As noted upthread she's also upped her public consumption of caffeine.  For a long time she maintained that she didn't like coffee and that she wasn't a big fan of caffeine drinks.  That seems to have either been a lah or has changed now that she sees it as another weight loss tool and mood enhancer.

@sixcarbchiligorl I thought she was sped up just based on my personal observations of people that are on drugs similar to Vyvanse for "therapeutic" reasons or just for recreation.   I think some people would be surprised how much a drug like Vyvanse has in common chemically with good old fashioned methamphetamine.

In fact if you search for similarities the first few results are sponsored results from pharmi linked companies and orgs that want consumers to believe that the pharmi grade amphetamines are a far cry from your street grade meth.

Anyways, I think she is ramping up her addictive and obsessive behaviors into drug seeking.  She sees it as the easy way out and if she can maintain her weight using these drugs or even lose a few lbs she thinks her yewtube career will take off as the new "Keto Kween".

It seems a decade ago but remember her last real chimpout wrt to her mukbangs?  The only time her channel ever grows is with mukbangs and she knows it.  That's why she tried going back to them.   But the "medical scare" or whatever seems to have given her a lifeline to try and transition into -- once again -- a weight loss journey channel.  But she can't loss weight or even maintain it with massive amounts of RX drugs.  It's a catch 22 and we will all be here for the inevitable crash and burn.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 24, 2019)

Wouldn’t it be just the most marvelous plot twist if she ended up losing weight by becoming a junkie? From lolcow to horrorcow.


----------



## AllAboardChewChew (Jul 24, 2019)

I chuckled when peetz dumped his feta cheese onto her plate. #relationshipgoals for deathfats.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Jul 24, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> Wouldn’t it be just the most marvelous plot twist if she ended up losing weight by becoming a junkie? From lolcow to horrorcow.


I'd be on board for that saga. If she wasn't such a horrible excuse for a human I'd feel bad about saying that, but...


----------



## thejackal (Jul 24, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> I'd be on board for that saga. If she wasn't such a horrible excuse for a human I'd feel bad about saying that, but...



It will be a slow descent just like gaining 300lbs over your ideal weight.  It starts with stuff like this, where she is adjusting to a medication and at the first sign of discomfort wants to up the dose.  Eventually if her doctor says no she'll try another.  And one will probably say yes with enough shopping around and framing of her symptoms to them.  When she gets accustomed to a high enough dose coming off won't be easy.  Is she going to take this much Vyvanse the rest of her life?

Unlike AL who was clearly uncomfortable during the little time she was on the RX amp (remember the "I'm not even hungry" Pizza mukbang...) and didn't like the feeling, it appears that Chantal has taken to the extra energy and little boost of appetite suppression it gives her.  It's probably because deep down AL doesn't really want to lose weight and would rather feel hungry than take the pill.  Chantal does want to lose weight and so give her all the diet pills.  AL likes feeling hungry even more than chantal.  Jesus.


----------



## JoyQ (Jul 24, 2019)

If she has lost a couple pounds I’d wager she’s in the midst of extreme inner turmoil between continuing her 368 pound lah or coming clean about her real weight so she can brag about losing 2 pounds. A real Sophie's choice.


----------



## Maw (Jul 24, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> Didn't someone upthread say that Vyvanse in Canada was only like $80CAD for a three month supply? It's over $1000USD for 90 days in the US retail, so I don't know why she's whining.
> 
> Also, the dumb cow, especially at her weight should definitely not be consuming caffeine in combination with the fucking amphetamine, because that's putting even more strain on her overworked heart.



Agreed. $80 CAD is near an average insurance copay for a bottle of Vyvanse in the US. Due to that price, almost all insurers have a maximum monthly dispensing allowance for 30 pills only. This is standard for most pricey medications. Some specialists can get passed the restriction by prescribing 30 pills at different milligrams (I.E. 30 at 30 mg and another 30 at 40mg) 

I’m not sure how Canada does it but due to their subsidies for medications, you would figure it would be about the same. (Especially to prevent abuse, as Vyvanse has a very high prevalence of abuse) This is a common reason why Vyvanse isn’t prescribed at 2 per day in the US. Someone with BED, and more commonly ADHD, would typically be moved to a [non-XR] Adderall or equivalent if they need to take two per day.


----------



## Aldora (Jul 24, 2019)

I am sure this won't trigger Chantal at all.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 24, 2019)

YouDontWantToKnow said:


> She'd rather spend money on shit she doesn't need rather than use it to purchase medication like a responsible adult.



She's taking a page out of ALR's book - again. Just last week ALR was complaining about her bleeding bellybutton costing her "a pretty penny" for antibiotics. Within the same few days she spent $1,000 on B&BW candles. $1000.



Aldora said:


> View attachment 857257
> 
> I am sure this won't trigger Chantal at all.



That is awesome! I'm surprised Chantal hasn't said anything about this new "creator on creator" YT policy. I've seen a bunch of channels discussing it - namely the ALR reaction channels. Does anyone have more information on this? Supposedly YouTube is cracking down on YTers that criticize other YTers. I don't see how this would work, but I haven't looked into it. I don't think ALR has mentioned it either. Very strange since they both have such vendettas against reaction channels.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 24, 2019)

Aldora said:


> View attachment 857257
> 
> I am sure this won't trigger Chantal at all.



Say what ya want about Zach, but there's one thing he does right.  He is _consistent_.  The deathfatties don't get this concept, which is why Chantal, Amberlynn, Jen, and Amy have all been stalled for many months, gaining no subscribers.  With Zach, you know what to expect before tuning in.  That's what viewers want.  They don't want changes in directions every three or four days (unless they are lolcow watchers)  Whether it is a reaction channel, a health channel, or a channel on how to make birdhouses, people want the content to remain consistent.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 24, 2019)

Aldora said:


> View attachment 857257
> 
> I am sure this won't trigger Chantal at all.


LOLOL and he did it rather quickly.   Chantal just crept past 56K too... and even in the live streams Zach gets constant super chats of $5, 10, 20 a pop. He easily makes a few hundred per hour."




Dutch Courage said:


> Say what ya want about Zach, but there's one thing he does right.  He is _consistent_.  The deathfatties don't get this concept, which is why Chantal, Amberlynn, Jen, and Amy have all been stalled for many months, gaining no subscribers.  With Zach, you know what to expect before tuning in.  That's what viewers want.  They don't want changes in directions every three or four days (unless they are lolcow watchers)  Whether it is a reaction channel, a health channel, or a channel on how to make birdhouses, people want the content to remain consistent.



Zach also has a personality... there's time in which Zach hasn't uploaded in a few days or long periods but he always announces, posts when he says and is consistent in that manner. But he's fun to watch. His snarky comments, the puppets, his dancing, he's just so flamboyantly out there that he's_ entertaining_. Chantal is entertaining in the "omg it's so bad I can't turn away". 

Last night an uploaded video of hers that was deleted from May 2017 popped up.  Deleted you say? Oh, I must watch this.. and sure enough first 30 minutes was her after a weigh-in, basically saying she doesn't know what she's doing wrong, measuring her 'passssssstaaaaaa" and eating rice... and so much work to only lose 4 lbs.  Then next cut is sunny day, her in the car, she goes to a park and up a hill (aka incline) to some cannon memorial of which she had to pee on a tree about 1/4 way.  Once at the cannon at this memorial she was totally wheezing gasping out of breath.    But what the fuck is it with her pissing in public? Like when/how why does she think that it's okay? Especially on trails and in parks...fucking amazing how stupid she is.


----------



## Aldora (Jul 24, 2019)

Zachary:



Chantal:


----------



## AngelBitch (Jul 24, 2019)

Aldora said:


> Zachary:View attachment 857335
> 
> 
> Chantal: View attachment 857336


hahahahaha. beautiful.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Jul 24, 2019)

Another gross snapshot of Chintal. She’s lost zero  to my eyes.  Also as usual she has to be gross and joke about a dogs “dink “.  She probably set that whole photo up based around that.  Sex,farts,poop ....she’s a pig.


----------



## Okami Green (Jul 24, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> Another gross snapshot of Chintal. She’s lost zero  to my eyes.  Also as usual she has to be gross and joke about a dogs “dink “.  She probably set that whole photo up based around that.  Sex,farts,poop ....she’s a pig.  View attachment 857534



White girls fuck dogs : Part 6 000 000


----------



## THOTto (Jul 24, 2019)

Before the meth talk starts- vyvanse is essentially an extended release of adderall that’s harder to abuse because it has to be dissolved in liver, it’s also been tweaked to be much milder. Adderall is a lot closer to meth, the difference there has to do with how fast it’s released into the brain.  Making it less addictive as a whole, unless it’s abused. Vyvanse is closer to a few too many cups of coffee. 

If the doctors actually upped it, she’s just going to build a tolerance that much faster and eventually she won’t get that sweet stim buzz. It can take years being off any stimulant to get that euphoria back. I have a sneaky suspicion the “doctor” upping it was “doctor Chantal”. She started it on the 28th of last month so it’s early to be making that drastic of a jump. She’s could just lying through her teeth though and trying to make it seem like she’s trying so hard to the doctor. Either way she’s fucking herself over on this one.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jul 24, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> Another gross snapshot of Chintal. She’s lost zero  to my eyes.  Also as usual she has to be gross and joke about a dogs “dink “.  She probably set that whole photo up based around that.  Sex,farts,poop ....she’s a pig.  View attachment 857534


How's nobody posted this yet?


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jul 24, 2019)

Blotto said:


> She’s could just lying through her teeth though and trying to make it seem like she’s trying so hard to the doctor. Either way she’s fucking herself over on this one.



If she is "trying so hard" but still gaining or just maintaining, would they put her on inpatient? I'd love to see the chimpout if that happened and she lost weight from simply eating less and maybe moving more.


----------



## THOTto (Jul 24, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> If she is "trying so hard" but still gaining or just maintaining, would they put her on inpatient? I'd love to see the chimpout if that happened and she lost weight from simply eating less and maybe moving more.


I’ve touched on this before, and why it wont benefit her as a whole. But process wise she’d have to be seen for a while before a doctor round give her that referral, and probably wait even longer to find a bed, in that time lack of progress and excuses would probably show any doctor she doesn’t have an eating disorder and wouldn’t benefit from inpatient. I’m not a Canuck, I don’t know every detail, but I don’t think she’d go anyway. 

She’d be the fattest one unless it had a focus on obesity. She’d be the least attractive too. She’s threatened and intimidated by women who are ‘better’ then her. That’s why she has to tear them down in all her stories.


----------



## Gravyisthewarmestcolor (Jul 24, 2019)

Viridian said:


> She's also using filters and image aspect ratio adjustment again. Her face is a _lot _fatter than that even with strategic placement of her stringy hair, and she's long since lost such a visible neck. In real life she has four chins, not the two pictured here. She also always increases the size and roundness of her eyes on these catfishing images; you can clearly see in any videos of her that they're normally always squished to a squint by the fat deposits above and below them.


I'm skeptical of this therapist as i believe that is a booth for an eating establishment behind her ..

Edit : I am late and now i see that vagrant she always dines with in the restaurant .


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 24, 2019)

New Video and she's already toeing the line of the parmesan cheese whisps with a guac cup for a 12:30 PM 'break- fast" meal.   I haven't watched it yet but I do know if doing low carb, it's easy to overindulge.  Anddd she's going to eat at her uncles, and she's eating in the late afternoon.   Something about laundry, and I don't give a fuck enough today to go check what she said about laundry.






ETA:
I'll do a summary: She's late, so busy, OMG, scale and NSV's... Did mid week weight in.  Weigh in is 362.7 so down about 6 lbs. she's going to do a blood test at a pharmacy.  Trying not to get discouraged, tossin "binge eating disorder" and too busy to go the gym last week and ignoring her alarms to wake up" She needs to do better, go to the gym. Starting to feel guilt about not going to the gym.  SHe wants tips, as if waking up a decent hour when you have no job is hard.

Biggest NSV is her mental health. Cut to Grandma.

Titus is there. He's a good boy. She calls viewers her "fans". Goes on about comments, and she's reading them and some good pointers. Uh, she deletes most comments that are trying to correct her and leaves asspat comments. So she's reading and taking the advise and deleting them? Or what?

Dinner Pic:





She then shows off her new glucose blood tester after saying they are too expensive.





And it's just the machine and no strips because Chantal can't fucking read labels until after she bought it.

She's busy tomorrow including CT scan. She's so busy she's not eating properly and she bought MORE food, so now her once a week shopping is now up to 3 shopping trips (Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday....) of which today was pepperoni snackers. So she's still not planning her days with meals in which she's bringing her own food with her, even when visiting family when she's most prone to binging. Eating this shit in her car.





She's feeling grumpy and tired because she's been "on the go" and visiting family and wishes she was home eating a proper meal, and doesn't want to go out.  Friday she'll go to the gym otherwise looking forward to being at home. She'll wait to get the blood strips and she's not going to use the pee strips because they may not be accurate.

Old Chantal is peeking through.... and my god.. if visiting your family is "I'm SOOOOOOOOO busy" how the fuck did she EVER have a job?  Most adults have to get up with an alarm, get dressed, eat, drink our pre-programmed and prepared brew coffee,  go to work, plan meals and only shop on Sundays, parent, do chores because they are truly busy because we can adult... do things, time with family go places...yet this is exhausting to her with no job, seeing family on occasion, only cleans when she's on a speed high, her SO works nights, and she only has to go to the doctor... fuck she's exhausting in how lazy she truly is at her core self.


----------



## DaintyChokerGorl (Jul 24, 2019)

We wore our pink binge shirt to weigh in for this incredible success. However, as we know, we can’t see the numbers move or adjust past our gorls dainty 60” waist/hunt. The asspatters are in full swing over Chintals “incredible victory”!!1!


----------



## Anna230760 (Jul 24, 2019)

Recap- Her highest supposed weight was 378, her last weigh in she was 368, and supposed current weight is 362.

I smell a binge on the horizon.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jul 25, 2019)

Archive of day 15




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## thejackal (Jul 25, 2019)

She keeps losing and gaining the same 15 lbs AL does.  Go figure.  Our gorls are on a journey alright and it's circular.



Spoiler: At this pace she'll be in "onderland" in the year 2200.











Pizza Sloth said:


> Old Chantal is peeking through.... and my god.. if visiting your family is "I'm SOOOOOOOOO busy" how the fuck did she EVER have a job? Most adults have to get up with an alarm, get dressed, eat, drink our pre-programmed and prepared brew coffee, go to work, plan meals and only shop on Sundays, parent, do chores because they are truly busy because we can adult... do things, time with family go places...yet this is exhausting to her with no job, seeing family on occasion, only cleans when she's on a speed high, her SO works nights, and she only has to go to the doctor... fuck she's exhausting in how lazy she truly is at her core self.



Morbid deathfat obesity tends to affect ones energy levels.  Now that she's got her little extra pep in the morning she's managing to leave the house.  When it fades in the afternoon she's tired and cranky again.  

It really is incredible how child like her concept of a busy adult life is.  She has no job, her youtube videos are shit tier edited and when she does have to "help her Family" usually it involves a free meal and shopping trip on Grandma's dime.

Speaking of which, imo using her Grandma as a prop was a new low.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Jul 25, 2019)

thejackal said:


> She keeps losing and gaining the same 15 lbs AL does.  Go figure.  Our gorls are on a journey alright and it's circular.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn’t this mean she’s lying about her recent starting weight ?  She looks smaller in the old  videos,so how could she weigh the same now ?


----------



## thejackal (Jul 25, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> Doesn’t this mean she’s lying about her recent starting weight ?  She looks smaller in the old  videos,so how could she weigh the same now ?



I was really trying to take one for the team and see if I could get a look at her pig toes to see if it matched the red polish she had on at the weigh in.  Alas, she didn't show them.  I think she filmed that weigh in awhile ago (maybe even this winter) and just brought it out now.  If she really wanted to show us she'd show a datestamp.  We have ZERO reason to believe she's not lying about her (laugh) "starting weight".


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jul 25, 2019)

thejackal said:


> I was really trying to take one for the team and see if I could get a look at her pig toes to see if it matched the red polish she had on at the weigh in.  Alas, she didn't show them.  I think she filmed that weigh in awhile ago (maybe even this winter) and just brought it out now.  If she really wanted to show us she'd show a datestamp.  We have ZERO reason to believe she's not lying about her (laugh) "starting weight".




Doesn't she keep buying/using scales that top out at 400 elbees too?


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 25, 2019)

I don't understand her food situation.
She claims to be eating two meals a day now since OMAD forced her to eat cake. Fine.
She shows us breakfast of chips and premade packaged guacamole. Fine,
She shows us dinner at her uncle's - a full plate of food, mostly processed meat which she claims she avoids. Fine.
She complains about being hungry, says she needs to get home for a proper dinner - didn't she just show us the dinner at her uncle's?
Shows us more processed cheese sticks and nitrate-filled pepperettes she was forced to buy today to tide her over until her (second?) dinner.
Then she still has the majority of her waking-hours left in the day (since she's waking up at noon), where she'll be conveniently home alone doing nothing but definitely not eating any third or fourth dinners.


----------



## Viridian (Jul 25, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Shows us more *processed cheese sticks and nitrate-filled pepperettes* she was forced to buy today to tide her over until her (second?) dinner.
> Then she still has the majority of her waking-hours left in the day (since she's waking up at noon), where she'll be conveniently home alone doing nothing but definitely not eating any third or fourth dinners.




Remember when Chintal freaked out and quit both a doctor _and _his diet because he suggested eating a Babybel cheese and a turkey pepperette as a snack and she acted like he was trying to kill her with pure carcinogens? Pepperidge Farm Kiwi Farms remembers!


----------



## Turd Blossom (Jul 25, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Dinner Pic:


Cheese, salad, olives and a pile of deli meats? I guess the tantrum about her family _literally starving her to death _and making her binge with that filet mignon that wasn't cooked to her specifications and that "small bit" of salad really paid off!
Now they'll treat her with the _respect she's ENTITLED to _by catering to her dietary choices!
ETA: From back in April where Chantal espoused the beliefs of the Medical Medium over her medical doctor because _PEPPERETTES CAUSE CANCER!!!


_


----------



## raritycunt (Jul 25, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> New Video and she's already toeing the line of the parmesan cheese whisps with a guac cup for a 12:30 PM 'break- fast" meal.   I haven't watched it yet but I do know if doing low carb, it's easy to overindulge.  Anddd she's going to eat at her uncles, and she's eating in the late afternoon.   Something about laundry, and I don't give a fuck enough today to go check what she said about laundry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Losing just 6 pounds for over two weeks on keto is awful, people half her size or just 100 pounds can lost 20+ in a fortnight (as seen on several keto fitness instagrams for people starting out) so she could easily lose 30+ . Eating mcdonalds day 2 and cake day 10 is a sign shes got zero willpower and discipline, I would have excused a cheat meal maybe day 17 because that would be impressive for her to go that long without it but day 2??? Hopeless.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 25, 2019)

6 lbs in 15 days of low carb dieting is abysmal. It’s most likely just water weight.


----------



## Fatty-boom-boom (Jul 25, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> Losing just 6 pounds for over two weeks on keto is awful, people half her size or just 100 pounds can lost 20+ in a fortnight (as seen on several keto fitness instagrams for people starting out) so she could easily lose 30+ . Eating mcdonalds day 2 and cake day 10 is a sign shes got zero willpower and discipline, I would have excused a cheat meal maybe day 17 because that would be impressive for her to go that long without it but day 2??? Hopeless.



I think she's cheating here and there, eating junk on the sly. I'm shocked at such a small weightloss, she would have lost 10 pounds with water weight for a start. I would have expected 15-20 pound loss on keto. Chintal is leading us down the garden cheatin, path for the millionth time. I'm sure her "fans" will say it's muscle from going to the gym, they are eating up the bullshit in spades!


----------



## DaintyChokerGorl (Jul 25, 2019)

I think we’ll be rewarded with our first big chimpout when she gets the blood testing strips and finds out she’s not in ketosis. We had the anger and indignation bubbling at the surface this video and I’m ready for it to boil over


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jul 25, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> Another gross snapshot of Chintal. She’s lost zero  to my eyes.  Also as usual she has to be gross and joke about a dogs “dink “.  She probably set that whole photo up based around that.  Sex,farts,poop ....she’s a pig.  View attachment 857534


Is the dog going to be added to her list of "lovers"?


----------



## raritycunt (Jul 25, 2019)

DaintyChokerGorl said:


> I think we’ll be rewarded with our first big chimpout when she gets the blood testing strips and finds out she’s not in ketosis. We had the anger and indignation bubbling at the surface this video and I’m ready for it to boil over



Oh I can’t wait, and I’m sure Zachary Michael won’t be far behind to make a video screeching and “MA’AM”-ing to appease the haydurs


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 25, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> Cheese, salad, olives and a pile of deli meats? I guess the tantrum about her family _literally starving her to death _and making her binge with that filet mignon that wasn't cooked to her specifications and that "small bit" of salad really paid off!
> Now they'll treat her with the _respect she's ENTITLED to _by catering to her dietary choices!
> ETA: From back in April where Chantal espoused the beliefs of the Medical Medium over her medical doctor because _PEPPERETTES CAUSE CANCER!!!
> View attachment 858333_


Better than her dinner is her actually buying and eating pepperettes and string cheese in the car, same video:






I think one of the most disgusting things about her is the fake remorse act she loves to put on. She lost basically nothing and has obviously been binging behind the scenes, but whined and pouted for two full days about how she felt so bad that she ate a piece of cake, to James, to "her fans", to her doctor. "I've just been so gungho that I bit off more than I can chew with OMAD and IF. I just can't believe I ate that reasonably portioned slice of cake! I am so ashamed. Must have been in starvation mode or something from all my fasting. TEE HEE!" And then we're supposed to believe that the single slice of cake (yeah right) and two bites of steak and salad (aka a normal human-sized dinner) was all Jabba ate that entire day. But Chantal feels so horrible about the little cake mishap that she's counting that as a binge or as she called it, "binge behavior".

Meanwhile, I bet even us farmers would be shocked to see the true amount of food she's hidden and lied about just this week. I'd be surprised if she even went one day without lying about the amount of food she ate. I can't wait for her to test her blood.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Jul 25, 2019)

So she's not going to use those pee strips at all? She just bought them. Why bother buying them if you're not going to use them? What a waste. I know, I know, it's Chantal, but still. 

And why is she always running late when she needs to be somewhere? She doesn't work, she doesn't have kids, she doesn't seem to do anything to take care of Bibi. I laughed when she got grumpy on the odd day when she actually had a few obligations and had been "out all day". 

A binge is on the horizon for sure.


----------



## Okami Green (Jul 25, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> So she's not going to use those pee strips at all? She just bought them. Why bother buying them if you're not going to use them? What a waste. I know, I know, it's Chantal, but still.
> 
> And why is she always running late when she needs to be somewhere? She doesn't work, she doesn't have kids, she doesn't seem to do anything to take care of Bibi. I laughed when she got grumpy on the odd day when she actually had a few obligations and had been "out all day".
> 
> A binge is on the horizon for sure.



There's no way she hasn't binged already. She's just done it off camera (shocking) and managed to keep quiet about it, probably out of shame.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jul 25, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> Archive of day 15
> View attachment 858083



The insanity continues. She hasn't lost any weight. How could she? All she does all day long is eat cheese, snacks, pepperoni, guacamole, more cheese & as many dips as she can dip things into. Combine all of this crap with different sweets & her drive-thru trips & here we are -no different than 15 days ago.
Why is she always late? And why is she so tired? She literally has nothing to do each day. Lord, when she picked up her Grandmother I thought she was going to pass out from all the heavy breathing.
Not sure where all this is going, but she sure isn't any smaller, no matter how many doctored pics she puts on IG. 
Her scale has been broken for 2+ years, so an accurate weight can't be determined. She is frustrated, cranky, bitchy, tired, & starving all the time. In other words, typical Chantal. The end is near.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 25, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> So she's not going to use those pee strips at all? She just bought them. Why bother buying them if you're not going to use them? What a waste. I know, I know, it's Chantal, but still.



I'm guessing she did use them and the result was definitely-fucking-not-in-ketosis, so she's decided they're inaccurate. I don't know if they're notoriously inaccurate like she claims, but we know her usual MO. Google the correct keyword combination to produce something that tells you exactly what you want to hear and then use that as your bible until you change your mind the next day, and then google for the opposite information and act like the first part never happened.

I am curious about her claim that the pee strips are inaccurate because "they only measure the ketones in your urine". First of all, what the fuck else would urine ketone strips be measuring? Second, if she were in ketosis wouldn't there be plenty of ketones present in her urine? I'm not understanding why she seems to think a blood meter is necessary in her case.

A quick google shows:


> If you're someone who's just starting keto or prefer to test for ketosis quickly and cheaply, urine keto strips are probably all you need. But if you've been following the diet for some time and want super accurate results, you might consider a ketone blood meter instead.



The only reason for any of this blood stuff IMO is because she used the urine strips and they said she's not in ketosis.

Edit: Or she realized she's too fucking fat to successfully pee into a cup.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Jul 25, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> Oh I can’t wait, and I’m sure Zachary Michael won’t be far behind to make a video screeching and “MA’AM”-ing to appease the haydurs


I feel like she didn’t research the blood testing machine very well.  That device takes two different types of strips. The one that lets you know you are “Keto Adapted “ always comes separately and they aren’t cheap . If she did research she’d know she doesn’t even need that machine yet.I’m sure her eating strawberries won’t speed the process. It’s takes a very long time to be efficiently using you own fat for fuel. She just loves her new toys so much and has to buy everything and anything associated with her latest trendy “Journey “ diet.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 25, 2019)

thejackal said:


> She keeps losing and gaining the same 15 lbs AL does.  Go figure.  Our gorls are on a journey alright and it's circular.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now, now... Let's give credit where credit is due.  If we pay attention to averages, Chantal has been losing weight all along.  In 26 months, she has lost about 1/14 of a pound monthly, on average.  That's over 31 grams of weightloss a month!  All the fasts, rotten grape diets, lemon juice diets, OMAD diets, keto diets, vegan diets, just-counting-calorie diets, plant-based diets, cook-at-home diets, smoothie diets, workouts, walks, and cardio are working out just fine for her.  Scale is going down, not up, right?

At this rate, she will drop 200 pounds in 233 years, and hit her target of a very chunky 165 pounds in the year 2252.  By then, they will have invented 80-calorie wedding cakes (by the time you finish eating it, you will have starved to death) and flying refrigerators.  She knows what she is doing; she is an inspiration.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 25, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> Cheese, salad, olives and a pile of deli meats? I guess the tantrum about her family _literally starving her to death _and making her binge with that filet mignon that wasn't cooked to her specifications and that "small bit" of salad really paid off!
> Now they'll treat her with the _respect she's ENTITLED to _by catering to her dietary choices!
> ETA: From back in April where Chantal espoused the beliefs of the Medical Medium over her medical doctor because _PEPPERETTES CAUSE CANCER!!!
> View attachment 858333_



"...people judge though they never even read it".  She admitted SHE didn't even read it.



Petty_Crocker said:


> I feel like she didn’t research the blood testing machine very well.  That device takes two different types of strips. The one that lets you know you are “Keto Adapted “ always comes separately and they aren’t cheap . If she did research she’d know she doesn’t even need that machine yet.I’m sure her eating strawberries won’t speed the process. It’s takes a very long time to be efficiently using you own fat for fuel. She just loves her new toys so much and has to buy everything and anything associated with her latest trendy “Journey “ diet.



She doesn't research anything very well.  For a 35 year old woman, she doesn't know how to use the Google machine very well.


----------



## ZH 792 (Jul 25, 2019)

Chantal never researchs. Unless following influencers on IG is considered research. 

If she thinks her meds are pricey, wait until she buys testing strips. Maybe she can ask her doctor for a coupon.


----------



## Entertain me (Jul 25, 2019)

All this weigh-in crap is pointless if she doesn't get a new scale already. 
And even if we take a 6 pound loss from 368 to 362, that translates to a "loss" of 1.63% of her body weight. To put this into perspective for a dainty 130 lb gorl that's a "loss" of 2.1 lb for 1.63%. So nothing, really. No glass of water in the morning and a visit to the toilet and you can imitate Chantal's weight "loss". Inspiring.


----------



## fatfuck (Jul 25, 2019)

She should stop deluding herself with these keto tests. She never was in ketosis and never will be. A strip is working just fine. Plus you can easily smell it in urine. She should use her super-smelling powers her juice cleanse gave her and try that. 

A video ago she said she's measuring carbs and that she's under 30g but then goes out to eat multiple times and has no idea what's in her meals. Day 0 of keto diet. Day 15 of whatever. Not too long ago she was lecturing us about carcinogens and whatnot, and now she's eating processed garbage as every meal.

And who is she trying to fool with those plates that barely contain 500 calories, claiming 2 of those plates is all she has in a day? So she's been eating <2k for 15 days and only lost 6 lbs. Sure thing. What's next, claiming she's in starvation mode?

Didn't she just buy some sweets and candy for days where's she's in a hurry? What happened to it, gone already?

She'll never change. She sees this as a temporary thing and is desperately trying to speed it up. That's why she's doing all these diets mixed with other diets and other crazy shit. She doesn't realize that this is a lifestyle change that has to be maintained forever. It will be fun when her dumb ass finds out that more doesn't equal less and that she's only sabotaging her own progress.


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Jul 25, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> I'm guessing she did use them and the result was definitely-fucking-not-in-ketosis, so she's decided they're inaccurate. I don't know if they're notoriously inaccurate like she claims, but we know her usual MO. Google the correct keyword combination to produce something that tells you exactly what you want to hear and then use that as your bible until you change your mind the next day, and then google for the opposite information and act like the first part never happened.
> 
> I am curious about her claim that the pee strips are inaccurate because "they only measure the ketones in your urine". First of all, what the fuck else would urine ketone strips be measuring? Second, if she were in ketosis wouldn't there be plenty of ketones present in her urine? I'm not understanding why she seems to think a blood meter is necessary in her case.
> 
> ...


They're accurate enough for someone new to it. I've heard from multiple sources that it's common for them to become inaccurate eventually, because the ketones stop ending up in your urine at some point, but it takes quite a while for it to happen and even that isn't true for everyone.

So yeah I agree the problem is she's just doing it wrong, can't handle that fact, and also it's got to be hard for her to pee on the strips or in a cup.


----------



## Nachtalb (Jul 25, 2019)

Miss English major doesn't even know what  "to research" actually means. Certainly not what she's doing. Wouldn't surprise me if her lack of reseach skill was one of the reasons why she dropped out of college. She strikes me as the type of person who'd hand in a copy-paste wikipedia article and call it a thesis.

She'd probably dismiss her professors as haters too.


----------



## Peetz's Bank Account (Jul 25, 2019)

Nachtalb said:


> Miss English major doesn't even know what  "to research" actually means. Certainly not what she's doing. Wouldn't surprise me if her lack of reseach skill was one of the reasons why she dropped out of college. She strikes me as the type of person who'd hand in a copy-paste wikipedia article and call it a thesis.
> 
> She'd probably dismiss her professors as haters too.


"What the fuck does she know? In my world, doctorates mean nothing. If you're not nice to me then you don't know jack shit and I will find your bathroom and shit all over the wall if you have anything to say about it."


----------



## RemoveKebab (Jul 25, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> Huh. That's an awful lot of sweet snacks for someone who claims to have been triggered to into wolfing down McDonald's from eating some keto brownies.
> She gleefully shows us the bags of sweets as she infers she won't eat them all at once from one side of her mouth, then informs us of how small they are so she _could. _She giggles as she shows us the whole bag of stevia-sweetened chocolate chips that she'll eat _a few of. _if she "really NEEDS that chocolate kick".
> 
> "Need" is an interesting word to use, but I have a feeling that she's going to need that chocolate kick as soon as she's done filming, and those snacks will be a distant memory before the sun rises.
> ...


The bottom picture is great so I cropped it and added some effects.

When Arby's 2 for $6 Beef N Cheddars special ends:



When the Timbits public restroom is out of order:


When Bibi's "sister" is over:


When you remember your vegan diet:


Bonus Comic Book filter:


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jul 25, 2019)

Fatso is asking people in a poll if they enjoy her content. So far (poll was posted half hour ago) 74 percent say they do, but I assume that is just because her followers saw the poll pop up. I don't follow her but her content shows up on my YT main page.


----------



## meepmapmop (Jul 25, 2019)

It's just laughable that someone who can't even succeed at counting calories is doing Keto. I don't know much about the diet, but it seems like it's got a lot of stuff you need to calculate and it could get kinda complicated. 

These death fats have such an "all or nothing" attitude which is probably why they are fat in the first case. Don't have a small piece of cake, eat half the cake! Don't simply count calories and take a walk everyday or join a yoga class, go on Keto and buy ALL the accessories and pee strips! 

Weightloss is all about consistency, which is why Chantal fails cause she isn't consistent at anything in her life.


----------



## Peetz's Bank Account (Jul 25, 2019)

meepmapmop said:


> It's just laughable that someone who can't even succeed at counting calories is doing Keto. I don't know much about the diet, but it seems like it's got a lot of stuff you need to calculate and it could get kinda complicated.
> 
> These death fats have such an "all or nothing" attitude which is probably why they are fat in the first case. Don't have a small piece of cake, eat half the cake! Don't simply count calories and take a walk everyday or join a yoga class, go on Keto and buy ALL the accessories and pee strips!
> 
> Weightloss is all about consistency, which is why Chantal fails cause she isn't consistent at anything in her life.


Yep, she does this every time she starts anything new. Remember the vegan diets where she went out and bought probably 250 Canadian shekels worth of vegan snacks? That shit ain't cheap. Chantal would be better off just buying a bunch of vegetables and actually cooking.. unlike Amberlynn she seems to know how to cook, I'll admit that her food doesn't look all that bad. But she won't do that because ultimately she said it best: all she wants to do is eat Arby's and taco bell in her car while she talks about her sexcapades and poop/fart mishaps.


----------



## Kentaro (Jul 25, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> Fatso is asking people in a poll if they enjoy her content. So far (poll was posted half hour ago) 74 percent say they do, but I assume that is just because her followers saw the poll pop up. I don't follow her but her content shows up on my YT main page.


God do you guys see the kind of ass-patters Chantal attracts? Absolutely disgusting, they themselves are fatter, uglier and even more balding than Chantal is.
No wonder she gets so many delusional compliments.
I did some lookin around on her last few videos on the Channels of these beasts and alot of them are on a "journey" themselves. Usually 5-10 view videos with disgusting recipes, weigh ins or "boring middle age american woman" trips.

I really hope Chantals next major chimpout comes around and she drops this keto facade already. Its gonna be glorious how all the ass-patters will vanish within the snap of Chantals trotter.


----------



## Ghost of the diet (Jul 25, 2019)

Fatso is so stupid she can't do simple research and order what she "needs" for her diet. She bought the strips which she won't use but now we have a machine without the proper parts to actually work. Grandma's pockets are definitely running dry. Also a 6 pound weight "loss" is nothing at chantal's weight. The triple chin is as prominent as ever.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Jul 25, 2019)

Kentaro said:


> God do you guys see the kind of ass-patters Chantal attracts? Absolutely disgusting, they themselves are fatter, uglier and even more balding than Chantal is.
> No wonder she gets so many delusional compliments.
> I did some lookin around on her last few videos on the Channels of these beasts and alot of them are on a "journey" themselves. Usually 5-10 view videos with disgusting recipes, weigh ins or "boring middle age american woman" trips.
> 
> I really hope Chantals next major chimpout comes around and she drops this keto facade already. Its gonna be glorious how all the ass-patters will vanish within the snap of Chantals trotter.


I 
I have done the same and seen the horrors of her asspatters,even worse are few people she’s had beefs with online. Have a good look at the locked  profiles of her instagram ass kissers.  The profile pictures say it all. I hate these people more than her. She has a few skinny vegan yoga moms commenting and i suspect it’s to get clout not because they admire the beach ball.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Jul 25, 2019)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> So, which meal is grimmer: pizza toppings and a can of green beans or Amberlynn’s amazeen chicken sausage and canned green bean abortion?



Why canned green beans? Is it some weird keto attempt?

They're gross.


----------



## wommart rat (Jul 25, 2019)

Welp, Chinny has lasted longer on Keto than I expected (though as we know, Chantal lies. Who knows what’s really passing between those greasy lips in between updates). I think she’s managed it for this long because she’s doing the laziest version of Keto imaginable, the pinnacle being her plate full of pizza toppings. Most people who are successful at Keto will make their own mayo, ranch, and other condiments. They make their own crackers and “cheese whisps” - all for significantly less money. They’ll limit processed foods and only buy the quality, grass-fed meat and dairy. They also exercise, both to get out over plateaus and to burn excess glycogen (which the liver will make even if you are in ketosis). Her laziness will likely be what does her in, in the long run. Even this pathetic Keto effort will be too arduous for her.


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 25, 2019)

I don't know if you can call it "lasted" because she keeps, you know, cheating.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 25, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> I don't know if you can call it "lasted" because she keeps, you know, cheating.



And each "cheat" should re-set the clock.  Which means she has stuck to it about one day.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 25, 2019)

New video:





She has a clip where she claims she's on the elliptical but does that look like an elliptical to anyone? I can't really tell, but It looks like a gliding thing to me. It looks like she's just swinging her legs back and forth, not actually putting in the movement needed to move it if it were an elliptical. She says she does 15 minutes of cardio divided up on different machines. She also mentions she does "2 reps of 12" on each of the weight machines.

She's forcing herself to eat a lot of fat, including a baggie full of brazil nuts and cheese whisps in the car instead of breakfast, because she wants to be fat adapted. So she's decided no keto sweets or artificial sugar - right after she bought all those bags of keto sweets and the bulk bag of almond flour. Oh wait! By the end of the video she decides she'll only have artificial sweeteners in her coffee because the collagen peptides contain stevia.

I fucking love that this 400lb beach ball is walking around that gym with lifting gloves on doing "2 reps of 12" on a couple of machines. And forcing herself to eat extra fat in the car before her "workouts" otherwise she feels nauseous. And rewarding herself with non-keto Starbucks afterwards, with calorie counts triple what she burned at the gym.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jul 25, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> baggie full of brazil nuts


Whoo hoo! I see selenium toxicity on the horizon if she makes this habit. She will of course revel in this latest health crisis. The clot saga can't go on forever. Of course, she already has hair loss and gastrointestinal issues. Would she even notice the 1st symptoms?


----------



## thejackal (Jul 25, 2019)

She's full of fucking shit.  Her coffee had over 500 calories in it.  There are over 450 calories in a single cup of coconut melk.  Her "1/4 cup brazil nuts" looked much, much closer to 3/4 cup and that is another 600 calories.  She is not eating anywhere close to the deficit needed to lose weight and that means she's still well over 2500 calories a day and probably closer to 3500 calories.  She's gorging herself on meat, cheese and nuts she loves this "diet".

The image of her hand at the docs will haunt kiwis for awhile.  Absolutely horrifying Im not even going to post it it's so disgusting.


----------



## irishAzoth (Jul 25, 2019)

Kentaro said:


> God do you guys see the kind of ass-patters Chantal attracts? Absolutely disgusting, they themselves are fatter, uglier and even more balding than Chantal is.
> No wonder she gets so many delusional compliments.
> I did some lookin around on her last few videos on the Channels of these beasts and alot of them are on a "journey" themselves. Usually 5-10 view videos with disgusting recipes, weigh ins or "boring middle age american woman" trips.
> 
> I really hope Chantals next major chimpout comes around and she drops this keto facade already. Its gonna be glorious how all the ass-patters will vanish within the snap of Chantals trotter.


cows usually travel in herds. Makes sense that the idiots that are ass patting Chantal are pretty much like her. Don't worry Keto era is looking pretty fun so far we already got a binge, Chantal addicted to dtugs ,Chantal lying about a "slice" of cake and now water weight is being loss. I can't WAIT for the chimpout


----------



## sevynohthree (Jul 25, 2019)

"i;m a poster child for Vyvanse" ... BITCH you are a poster child for being mis-prescribed. She needs an anti-psychotic and to be taken off any benzos or drugs with amphetamine properties. It exacerbates her mania. It is truly shocking how fucking delusional she is.

Does she make fat porn? I would not be surprised  if that is how she actually makes money


----------



## Scarboroughgirl (Jul 25, 2019)

the fingerless "lifting gloves" she wore to "protect my palms from the machines" looked absolutely ridiculous on her enormous doughy hands..
also, kek at her need to add "(sped up)" to the clip of her on the elliptical. as if any of us would believe she could do any part of a workout remotely fast.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 25, 2019)

thejackal said:


> She's full of fucking shit.  Her coffee had over 500 calories in it.  There are over 450 calories in a single cup of coconut melk.  Her "1/4 cup brazil nuts" looked much, much closer to 3/4 cup and that is another 600 calories.  She is not eating anywhere close to the deficit needed to lose weight and that means she's still well over 2500 calories a day and probably closer to 3500 calories.  She's gorging herself on meat, cheese and nuts she loves this "diet".
> 
> The image of her hand at the docs will haunt kiwis for awhile.  Absolutely horrifying Im not even going to post it it's so disgusting.



Since the label of the coconut said "Beverage" instead of m.ilk, I looked it up. It's actually 45 calories per cup on the brand website.


----------



## thejackal (Jul 25, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Since the label of the coconut said "Beverage" instead of m.ilk, I looked it up. It's actually 45 calories per cup on the brand website.
> 
> View attachment 859307
> 
> View attachment 859308



Well she's got that going for her!  Says something about something our newly minted keto kween is conflating it with "coconut melk" when it's really just watered down processed shit.


----------



## DaintyChokerGorl (Jul 25, 2019)

Okay, our girls vocal tics are out of control.
In the first 1:40 of this video hyper manic Chintal: 
Asks Sham “Are you beezin?”-10 times in a row 
Mentions the cats dishes- 4 times in a row 
Says good morning- two times back to back 
Says “not bad”- two times back to back 
Says “should be”- two times back to back
Says “running through a field”- two times back to back

All within the first minute forty SECONDS !¡!



Pizza Sloth said:


> Since the label of the coconut said "Beverage" instead of m.ilk, I looked it up. It's actually 45 calories per cup on the brand website.
> 
> View attachment 859307
> 
> View attachment 859308


That finger


----------



## thejackal (Jul 25, 2019)

DaintyChokerGorl said:


> That finger





Spoiler: warning: NSFL


----------



## Turd Blossom (Jul 25, 2019)

Chantal started this video by poking poor Shaaam with her hoof repeatedly and asking _TEN _fucking times in a row "_ARE YOU BEEZIN'?ARE YOU BEEZIN' ARE YOU BEEZIN'?_" I legitimately thought there was a glitch in the video for a minute.

I can't imagine how much she must pester that cat, especially now that she's upped her dose of Vyvanse. And the fact that she thought explaining to us several times that she was going to wash the cat dishes would be interesting information makes me extra grateful for you gorls that give us the highlights.


----------



## DaintyChokerGorl (Jul 25, 2019)

thejackal said:


> Spoiler: warning: NSFL
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 859329


Like a tranquilized sow


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 25, 2019)

sevynohthree said:


> "i;m a poster child for Vyvanse" ... BITCH



lmao she's been on glorified speed for like five weeks and has (allegedly) lost just six pounds


----------



## solidus (Jul 25, 2019)

That’s the first video of Chantal’s I’ve tried to watch in a few weeks. After 2.5 minutes of all of her tics and talking about bodily functions, I’m out.

Semper Fi to the Kiwis who summarise her videos as she’s too vile too even a watch a video of her pathetic and disgusting life.


----------



## Ellana (Jul 25, 2019)

I don't have the patience or am far enough on the spectrum to summarize her boring ass videos so I screencapped the best parts.


Spoiler: Image Heavy - Short Photo Summary






Half a cup of Brazil nuts and a bag of "wisps?"



Is her hand swollen or is this her normal?



Most of her time of the elliptical was spent looking like Amy Slaton.



So I was surprised when she popped out of her shell.







SORRY I GOT DISTRACTED. Blessed eye cleanse.



Out of autism and noticing some strange faces I switched from 2.0 speed to 0.5 to watch her homemade coffee review.
"And I uh, made my iced coffee, so..." This is the face of the ellipses. At 0.5 speed she held this face for an eternity.



First sip



"It's pretty good!" She can't even look at the camera as she starts that sentence.



Mmmmmm! Yes! That rich flavor! The face after exclaiming the coffee's rich flavor.



Here's a taste of what's under the cut ❤


----------



## Nicotine Fetish (Jul 25, 2019)

she got work out gloves, lmfao.
She really does love all the "toys" with the diet and workout out stuff doesn't she?


----------



## weaselhat (Jul 25, 2019)

Jesus Christ.  Did this stupid cow just eat wen she wasn’t hungry because working out makes her nauseous? 

Working out makes you nauseous because you are a fat fuck!

And what the ever loving fuck is fat adaptive?


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Jul 25, 2019)

She’s such a moron.  Trying to get “fat adapted “ with nuts and avocado both that have some carbs.  She should be using grass fed butter and fatty meats that are zero carbohydrates. LOL and that hand is the stuff of nightmares.  I will say she’s working this Keto Kween act.


----------



## Barbarella (Jul 25, 2019)

The only person more fat adapted is Amberlynn, and not by much.


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Jul 25, 2019)

New Chantal Buzz Word- “Fat Adapted”

Believe me Chantal if there’s one thing you are “adapted” to it’s being “fat”.

ETA. @Barbarella- Hey... get out of my head!!!  Lol.


----------



## thejackal (Jul 25, 2019)

Big Al's Crusty Sty said:


> New Chantal Buzz Word- “Fat Adapted”
> 
> Believe me Chantal if there’s one thing you are “adapted” to it’s being “fat”.
> 
> ETA. @Barbarella- Hey... get out of my head!!!  Lol.



whatever it is in the keto kweens world I think our gorl is about as far away from it as the top of Everest.


----------



## Guardsman42 (Jul 25, 2019)

Wouldn't fat adapted mean your body has entered ketotosis?

I mean what the fuck else does the term mean? Any one?


----------



## welsho (Jul 25, 2019)

Is her upper lip rolling up on her teeth a new thing; she was yapping away and then did a weird smile thing and her upper lip curled up. New Vyvanse tic?  She's losing so much weight even her lips are shrinking? The salt from a cup of brazil nuts shriveled up her lips?


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 25, 2019)

Guardsman42 said:


> Wouldn't fat adapted mean your body has entered ketotosis?
> 
> I mean what the fuck else does the term mean? Any one?











						What does it mean to be fat adapted? - Blog | Virta Health
					

By Dr. Stephen Phinney and the Virta Team This term is often used synonymously with keto-adaptation, and commonly used to …




					blog.virtahealth.com
				


What does it mean to be fat adapted?​By Dr. Stephen Phinney and the Virta Team​​This term is often used synonymously with keto-adaptation, and commonly used to describe low-carb adapted athletes. If you are fat-adapted, it implies you have restricted carbs enough to induce an increase in fat burning. Fat-adapted athletes, and sedentary folks, can derive up to twice as much of their energy needs from fat, while decreasing their dependency on carbs (Volek, 2011; Volek, 2016).​


----------



## Princess Ariel (Jul 25, 2019)

Guardsman42 said:


> Wouldn't fat adapted mean your body has entered ketotosis?
> 
> I mean what the fuck else does the term mean? Any one?


It is slightly different. Being in ketosis means your body is trying to use ketone bodies for energy. Fat adapted means you're eating so little carbs that your bodies first choice for energy is your fat stores rather than more chemically available carbohydrates.
You can be in one or the other or both.

This translates to magic to obese people that have "tried" everything to lose weight. But how it actually works is of course you end up eating less calories on a ketogenic diet staying under 20g of carbs. The first rule of keto is actually calories. But this rule has been straight up murdered by all the fatties that believe that human bodies are magic and calories don't matter, they think only being in ketosis matters so they end up gorging on low carb stuff and packing fat back on just as fast as they use it in ketosis. That is, if they even reach it. This is because they've tried counting calories [inaccurately due to dishonesty or re.tardation] so naturally they assume the science behind it is a lie, rather than consider the possibility that they're a lying sack of lard or they did it wrong.

These are the kind of people that follow Chantal. 

Chantal will never honestly track her food because she knows that would lead to success. And being successful means that she is eating less food, which is unacceptable.


----------



## January Cyst (Jul 25, 2019)

Guardsman42 said:


> Wouldn't fat adapted mean your body has entered ketotosis?




There are actually people who derive almost all their energy from fat after adapting to a diet that consists of mostly fat, and this has some advantages, especially for athletes.

Good watch on the subject:


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Jul 25, 2019)

God those weight lifting gloves just kill me. The only weight she's lifting is her ass off the toilet after a bout of fire-rrhea.


----------



## solidus (Jul 25, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Here's a taste of what's under the cut ❤
> View attachment 859338



That IV had to have been done with ultrasound guidance. There’s no way the poor medico who did that by seeing or palpating the vein; not with that much fat/swelling.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jul 25, 2019)

Peetz's Bank Account said:


> Amberlynn she seems to know how to cook, I'll admit that her food doesn't look all that bad


I'm sorry, what? Literally nothing she's ever cooked has looked the least bit appetizing.

Archive of Day 16




Your browser is not able to display this video.




















Christ, this keto arc needs to end, she's so fucking boring and grating.


----------



## welsho (Jul 26, 2019)

Y'all...Chantal is live and just proclaimed she can't stand to be stagnant and doesn't understand how people don't have interest in improving their lives.  Says the behemoth who for years has had no job, no (real) boyfriend, no hobbies and no discernible interests other than food.  

We are clearly in the Upside Down.

edited for typos; my eyes are still rolled up in my head from her statement


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 26, 2019)

Live Stream she has now and she's preaching about fat adaption.  She's apparently been studying a little bit, but still clueless and asking her fans for advice.


----------



## thejackal (Jul 26, 2019)

JFC it's a cliche as soon as I turn on the stream I hear her say crop dusting  and how her cat farted.  For fuck's fucking sake man.  She is on one.  She looks blitzed. She's talking about coming down from 360 like it's easy.  She just admitted she's been gaining and losing the same "20 lbs" for awhile.

oh she's bitching about karate joe's overly aggressive modding again.  she loves to order him around it's something.  ah she ended it.  she'll probably delete it it seemed people were asking her stuff she didn't like.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 26, 2019)

thejackal said:


> JFC it's a cliche as soon as I turn on the stream I hear her say crop dusting  and how her cat farted.  For fuck's fucking sake man.  She is on one.  She looks blitzed. She's talking about coming down from 360 like it's easy.  She just admitted she's been gaining and losing the same "20 lbs" for awhile.
> 
> oh she's bitching about karate joe's overly aggressive modding again.  she loves to order him around it's something.  ah she ended it.  she'll probably delete it it seemed people were asking her stuff she didn't like.



Yea, she was talking about keto then somehow farts came up to topic and she elaborated as to how she thinks farts are funny, as does her mom and uncle but gramma doesn't allow farts around her and is always getting upset at Chantal for farting. Then it turned into BB Junes farting in her face and how Buster the dog will smell peoples butts after they fart. Which explains why Buster has such the glare for her.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 26, 2019)

welsho said:


> Is her upper lip rolling up on her teeth a new thing; she was yapping away and then did a weird smile thing and her upper lip curled up. New Vyvanse tic? She's losing so much weight even her lips are shrinking? The salt from a cup of brazil nuts shriveled up her lips?



No, it's not new. It's a horribly unflattering and annoying thing she does when she's trying to be cute. She'll do the lip thing, the lisp, and a high-pitched voice, or combinations of the three. Random shit triggers it, like certain words or ideas. It seems to be whenever she thinks she's doing something cute. She fails to realize nothing she could ever do would be cute. She'll always doing it when talking to Bibi while filming. "Babe?" (usually in baby voice with stupid lip move and lisp) But generally he just grunts, and she'll respond by furrowing her fat brow and making a disgusted face.

ETA: She's even doing a version of it in my avatar.


----------



## Kukkamaaria (Jul 26, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> 6 lbs in 15 days of low carb dieting is abysmal. It’s most likely just water weight.





sixcarbchiligorl said:


> No, it's not new. It's a horribly unflattering and annoying thing she does when she's trying to be cute. She'll do the lip thing, the lisp, and a high-pitched voice, or combinations of the three. Random shit triggers it, like certain words or ideas. It seems to be whenever she thinks she's doing something cute. She fails to realize nothing she could ever do would be cute. She'll always doing it when talking to Bibi while filming. "Babe?" (usually in baby voice with stupid lip move and lisp) But generally he just grunts, and she'll respond by furrowing her fat brow and making a disgusted face.
> 
> ETA: She's even doing a version of it in my avatar.



Reversed duck  lips. Our gorl is a trend setter!


----------



## fatfuck (Jul 26, 2019)

in those 2 bags that she calls a couple of snacks there is around 600 calories. 500 calories from half a cup of nuts and additional 100 for those whisps. she could call it a snack if she went hiking not by sitting in a chair and flailing her bloated legs for 5 minutes.

i don't know if she ever mentioned it before but it was for the first time i heard that she has a bathtub. how does she even get into it or out? let's hope our gorl doesn't fall because it would halt her gym progress for at least half a year.

next up she lets us know that it can take up to 6 weeks to get in ketosis. how can that be when glycogen can be almost completely depleted with only a few hours of intense cardio or by fasting for 2 days? so if she's really been doing cardio almost every day and eating <30 grams of carbs then there's zero reason why she shouldn't be in ketosis already.

finally she tells us about her processed meals that she'll have today. much like LiesByJen, so is our gorl eating around 1500 calories a day. she'll have some salami with a side of sausage with butter and ranch which will be a measured portion this time. hopefully she knows that ranch is a dip and not a drink.

i still have doubts that her (imaginary) doctor approved of keto. she doesn't know the basics let alone its dangers. she's been morbidly obese for so long that she's bound to have a bad heart, not to mention all the medication that she's on.

she'll get in ketosis at about the same time she reaches 200 lbs.


----------



## raritycunt (Jul 26, 2019)

I wish she’d stop filming herself being annoying as fuck with her cats. They’re cute but no one cares girl...

I tapped out the minute she started talking about shit again, I swear that bitch has a fetish for poop.


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 26, 2019)

One of Chantal's haydurs got swatted. Is Zachary next?

EXTREME TRIGGER WARNING: UTMOST FAGGOTRY

timestamp of the incident:




discussion afterwards


----------



## Aldora (Jul 26, 2019)

Alex word of advice, don't zoom in so far on your face, no one wants to see your acne scars.


----------



## Nicotine Fetish (Jul 26, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> One of Chantal's haydurs got swatted. Is Zachary next?
> 
> EXTREME TRIGGER WARNING: UTMOST FAGGOTRY
> 
> ...



Pamtalks was swatted like not even a week ago. 

Both during livestream so the person was obviously in the chat watching as it happened. I bet they are waiting for Zachary Michael to go live or another commentary channel before doing it again. I low key want them to swat michaelbepetty while he’s live lmfao. 
Pamtalks and Alex is shook are such weak commentary channels. Probably only swatted them cause they were live.


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 26, 2019)

lbrc27x said:


> Both during livestream



I mean, yeah... that's the entire point of swatting. It wouldn't make sense to do it when someone was offline.


----------



## PotatoSalad4711 (Jul 26, 2019)

lbrc27x said:


> Pamtalks was swatted like not even a week ago.
> 
> Both during livestream so the person was obviously in the chat watching as it happened. I bet they are waiting for Zachary Michael to go live or another commentary channel before doing it again. I low key want them to swat michaelbepetty while he’s live lmfao.
> Pamtalks and Alex is shook are such weak commentary channels. Probably only swatted them cause they were live.



Swatting is fucking stupid and a waste of resources. Swat Chantal’s ass because at least she’d have a heart attack and save the Canadian health care system money in the future. JFC.

ETA: yeah, you’re right. I’ll just go take another shot (of liquor) and go to bed.


----------



## THOTto (Jul 26, 2019)

PotatoSalad4711 said:


> Swatting is fucking stupid and a waste of resources. Swat Chantal’s ass because at least she’d have a heart attack and save the Canadian health care system money in the future. JFC.


Lol, calm down.


----------



## Peetz's Bank Account (Jul 26, 2019)

letericajones said:


> Jesus. Just when I thought no one could get any faggier than Zachary Michael. What a waste of a swat.. it's not like this walking butt plug even has a large audience, plus the footage was lame.


Chantal is a coward and is only going to attack people who have small channels, she's pretty much only reported people's channels for fair use when they were under 10k. She's petty, lazy and doesn't take risks if they don't have to do with her own health. She wants to crush people under her fat ass, but only if it's easy and won't have any repercussions (except a video with faggo screeching "ma'am" every 2 seconds).


----------



## RemoveKebab (Jul 26, 2019)

I haven't been keeping up with the keto chronicles so I am a but out of the loop. Has she done her Shhhh tic recently?


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (Jul 26, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> I haven't been keeping up with the keto chronicles so I am a but out of the loop. Has she done her Shhhh tic recently?



Keto day 16. No ketosis. As if anyone expected different. You are up to speed.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 26, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> I haven't been keeping up with the keto chronicles so I am a but out of the loop. Has she done her Shhhh tic recently?



We saw it once last month.  I think she usually edits them out now.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jul 26, 2019)

Can't the police, like, police who is calling in fake emergency calls? Most people who do that sort of thing probably aren't smart enough to use VOIP, VPN, etc.

Are Chantals hooves too fat to dial 911?


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Jul 26, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> Are Chantals hooves too fat to dial 911?


Pretty sure the only phone number she knows how to dial is the one for her local Pizza Pizza.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Cat in Tree (Jul 26, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> Are Chantals hooves too fat to dial 911?


I could imagine she would just use voice assistants like siri or alexa etc? Can't imagine it being of much use though in an emergency itself when she's out of breath from simply picking up her phone.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 26, 2019)

Cat in Tree said:


> I could imagine she would just use voice assistants like siri or alexa etc? Can't imagine it being of much use though in an emergency itself when she's out of breath from simply picking up her phone.



She'll just live stream it and have KJ handle the call as her top mod.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 26, 2019)

I think this kid who got swatted is of very minimal relation to the topic of Chantal.  I very much doubt that she is behind the swatting (I also doubt Amy is behind the swatting of Pam, although  I don't doubt it as strongly)  Chantal may be a lot of things, some of which are pretty nasty, but I think this is something that she would not do, nor do I think it would even occur to her.

Not everyone in the audience of a livestream is as well-mannered and well-behaved as a typical Farmer.  Frankly, those swats could have been done by anyone, and unless they start bragging about it, we are unlikely to ever know who did them.

Chantal is a reactionary; she is not proactive.  If she does anything, it happens in response to something.  She never thinks ahead.  So, I doubt she would go through the planning and execution of a swatting, nor would she know how to cover her tracks adequately.

This guy has no business livestreaming; he is a whiny little twerp and sooner or later someone was gonna have some "fun" with him.


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 26, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> Most people who do that sort of thing probably aren't smart enough to use VOIP, VPN, etc.



Actually the opposite is true. That's why it's so rare for someone to get caught doing it. Swatting, I mean. Reta,rds make false reports to the police everyday. Swatting is different.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 26, 2019)

Chantal doesn’t strike me as the sort of person to swat someone. She does strike small channels but immediately surrenders when push comes to shove. Every time she’s in public she appears very insecure. She’s not the sort of person to bring an internet fight into the real world. She’s far from being an alpha bitch.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jul 26, 2019)

I for one actually believe Chimptal would swat someone. Let’s not forget the CAS call she made.


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 26, 2019)

Just to be clear I wasn't implying that Chantal did it. I don't believe she did. That queer makes Chantal reaction videos and got swatted so I thought it was relevant enough to post here.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 26, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> I for one actually believe Chimptal would swat someone. Let’s not forget the CAS call she made.


She only threatened to make the call, no?


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 26, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> She only threatened to make the call, no?



I Think Chantal is a bitch enough to try to harass a woman she knows personally and we know she has a habit of attacking those who attack her through their roles as mothers, as done with Yabba/YouTUbe Underground. But I don't think Chantal would ever "swat" someone. Especially a Youtube reaction channel with such a shitty host. I Can't watch the kid. He's boring and whiny, I would actually be surprised if Chantal ever knew what it was. 

I personally don't think that the post shouldn't have been put on here as it's not related to Chantal other than the kid has made some shit reaction videos.  While I don't think he deserved to be swatted (or anyone should be Swatted as that's just fucked up on so many levels, especially when it's to be used for actual emergencies); I don't think his shit post videos warrant any attention and rather not give the views, especially if there's not direct content in the video about Chantal.


----------



## Viridian (Jul 26, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> She only threatened to make the call, no?



Yeah, and she made the threat against someone she already knew in real life who she felt "betrayed" her by sharing hurtful truths with us Kiwis, someone whose real name and address she already knew. I don't see her taking the time (or having the smarts) to try to figure out where any of these reaction channel people live in real life and then calling the cops on them. That risks her having to face actual consequences in real life, and she has no control over real life, only her tiny Internet hugbox.

Cuntal will happily abuse the YouTube DMCA reporting system to try to punish her haydurs all day long because it's easy and convenient for her and lacks any real consequences on her end. She'll also block haydurs from commenting on her vids and Instagram and trash other YouTube personalities on her vlogs and posts, because again, it's all easy and convenient with no consequences. But something that involves actual effort on her part? No thank you, that's time and energy better spent on stuffing her eggplant face.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 26, 2019)

New video:





Here's her macros for the day (video was posted at 9pm though, so who knows what they really are):




She shows us her kitchen filled with shit she let sit overnight. Is that fat in that pan?





Only other real interesting thing is that she said she was on water glass three of five. Who sets a goal for five glasses of water? I've never heard that in my life. Aren't you supposed to be drinking a shit ton of water on keto? Also, her stupid journal shows 17 glasses of water for some reason, so she's not going off that.





She mentions having some blues from going through changes. She eats the same shit every day. Of course a junk food addict will be bored with that. Why doesn't the bitch cook? I am honestly amazed that she can cram 130 grams of fat in without eating anything appetizing at all. Basically eggs, bacon, cheese, and dips. 130 grams of fat is the equivalent of eating six Beef and Cheddars.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Jul 26, 2019)

Poor Sam. She projects her food issues onto the cat, when all he wants to do is lay there and beeze. "You're eating too many carbs, Sham. You need to do keto. Don't go back to the buffet!"

I'm not surprised she has the blues right now. The initial excitement of "going keto" is wearing off. It's probably been a few minutes since her last binge and she's starting to get used to her meds too. Here's where her determination will really be put to the test.


----------



## GuiltyAsCharged (Jul 26, 2019)

The only thing remotely interesting about this recent saga (for me) is that we can now see how many actual viewers she has. Her views have gone way down (and she’s noticed based on that recent poll she conducted) even on her live streams. I’m not watching anymore and many others have tuned her out. Her Adsense is going to be very low next month. That has to be a contributing factor to her “blues.”


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Jul 26, 2019)

GuiltyAsCharged said:


> The only thing remotely interesting about this recent saga (for me) is that we can now see how many actual viewers she has. Her views have gone way down (and she’s noticed based on that recent poll she conducted) even on her live streams. I’m not watching anymore and many others have tuned her out. Her Adsense is going to be very low next month. That has to be a contributing factor to her “blues.”


I'm definitely relying on this thread for updates - she's sabotaged her channel so much that it no longer has even meta-entertainment value. A sizeable percentage of her drop is possibly not even lost fans, but lost anti-fans who are tired of her.


----------



## PatTraverse (Jul 26, 2019)

It has been a fact for a long time that Chantal's only appeal is that of a circus freak something that she keeps denying. She cannot stand being the butt of all jokes and so has created this false narrative of having only a handful of "haters" with hundred of accounts each that are dwarved by all her true adoring fans.

She is fixated on her desire of being another internet "influencer" for attention except that it impossible with no weight loss. She is stuck in a limbo of neither being inspirational or a circus freak. That exposes her as an extremely boring person with no content so it is no wonder people are no longer tuning in.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Jul 26, 2019)

She doesn't even need to convolute more life stories or 'inspirational' behaviour, just synopsise documentaries you watched about Ted Bundy while stuffing your face and revealing embarrassing details about yourself, you arrogant woman. Chantal outside of her PC chair or car is unbearably self-important.


----------



## Guardsman42 (Jul 26, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> Can't the police, like, police who is calling in fake emergency calls? Most people who do that sort of thing probably aren't smart enough to use VOIP, VPN, etc.
> 
> Are Chantals hooves too fat to dial 911?



There's been a serious issue with this because you can just set up a digital phone number and call in anonymously. It can cost a few hundred thousand to track down the actual caller. <There was recently an article up about this given how common SWATTing now is>. So yes/no about them doing it. They get an anonymous call from what appears to be a local number. They can't ignore it, and won't know it's a SWATTing until after all said and done you know?

That said, if Chantal could call the Police, would she actually ever do so responsibly? She strikes me as a cow who'd call them randomly with made up stories for attention.


----------



## 4Macie (Jul 26, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> I'm definitely relying on this thread for updates - she's sabotaged her channel so much that it no longer has even meta-entertainment value. A sizeable percentage of her drop is possibly not even lost fans, but lost anti-fans who are tired of her.


Same. I no longer watch her videos unless someone posts a mirrored clip. 

If she loses out on money this next YouTube check, I bet you anything we’ll see a post about how expensive this diet is or a stress induced binge.


----------



## Dafuk (Jul 27, 2019)

DaintyChokerGorl said:


> Okay, our girls vocal tics are out of control.
> In the first 1:40 of this video hyper manic Chintal:
> Asks Sham “Are you beezin?”-10 times in a row
> Mentions the cats dishes- 4 times in a row
> ...


 
I just find it discusting her cats eat out of the very same plateware she films her binges on.
Blek


----------



## fatfuck (Jul 27, 2019)

Rate me autistic but I seriously believe that Chantal is the type of person that's willing to suffer for a few days so she reaches ketosis just so she can make a video about it and prove the haters wrong, then reuse that same footage (or multiple that she took) to prove (i.e. lie) as we go on.

She doesn't have the discipline to stick to it because it's too much work. Just listen to her describing how busy and hectic her life is only to reveal she's talking about things like going to the store or visiting pharmacy. You know, the things normal people treat as washing your hands after you go to the toilet. In one of her previous videos she already spoke of having a day off because running 2 errands in one day was too much.

For her to stay in ketosis she'd have to cook all of her meals herself which means no more eating out. It also means she'd have to continue to log food. Eating out is a major part of her life as it's the only reason she ever goes out. Just look at her adventure videos. They all end with a restaurant meal and a happy Bibi eating all the leftovers that our dainty gorl can't finish.

If she's really eating 1600 calories a day then we'll see visual progress. Before then, Chantal lies and everything is fake.

Edit: On the topic of swatting, she's too lazy and dumb to do it. That shit is popular among kids so it's probably some teen autist doing it. Hope he or she is ready to spend his teenage years in prison having his hole stretched when they catch him.


----------



## Niggers are gay (Jul 27, 2019)

What we on now? Day bullshit of imaginary diet.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jul 27, 2019)

Archive of Day 17




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Painted Pig (Jul 27, 2019)

Round-a Rousey. OJ Blimpson. Andrew Diced Potatoes Clay.


----------



## Igotdigusted (Jul 27, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 861313
> Round-a Rousey. OJ Blimpson. Andrew Diced Potatoes Clay.



She afraid she might callouses from the machines or trying to be trendy? 

She is the gift that never stops giving.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 27, 2019)

Her cat autism has gotten unbearable to watch. Pretty much everyone new who comes to her channel is immediately freaked out by her cringy behavior. And it’s not just cats. Why the fuck would you show you filthy pigsty of a kitchen to the world and start *repeatedly* calling “Mr. Clean” in your autistic voice? It was cringy the first time you said it, but dragging it on is just punishing your viewers. 

I don’t think she has any awareness of how weird she is. It’s the sort of weirdness people develop from being alone for too long. It’s strangely reminiscent of Tom Hanks speaking to Wilson the ball in Cast Away. Until she starts reining it in, she won’t see much growth on her channel.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 27, 2019)

Igotdigusted said:


> She afraid she might callouses from the machines or trying to be trendy?
> 
> She is the gift that never stops giving.



Her explanation is that she developed a wart on her thumb because although people wipe down the machines at the gym, she hasn't seen anyone spraying them. Farmers have speculated that she actually developed a callus for the first time ever but wouldn't know what it is. After she revealed that her lifting schedules is "2 reps of 15" on a few machines every other day, I'm inclined to believe it was probably just a piece of food stuck to her finger.


----------



## Igotdigusted (Jul 27, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Her explanation is that she developed a wart on her thumb because although people wipe down the machines at the gym, she hasn't seen anyone spraying them. Farmers have speculated that she actually developed a callus for the first time ever but wouldn't know what it is. After she revealed that her lifting schedules is "2 reps of 15" on a few machines every other day, I'm inclined to believe it was probably just a piece of food stuck to her finger.


Thank you for clarifying that. I saw the picture, but not the video. I missed that gem.


----------



## weaselhat (Jul 27, 2019)

She ate two of those guacamole things which are 15 grams of fat  (or 12 depending on the website) each in her meals.  A snickers bar has 11 grams of fat. Can someone please explain to me how is eating 30 grams worth of fat better than just eating two candy bars?  Obviously I do not understand this “diet”


----------



## RemoveKebab (Jul 27, 2019)

weaselhat said:


> She ate two of those guacamole things which are 15 grams of fat  (or 12 depending on the website) each in her meals.  A snickers bar has 11 grams of fat. Can someone please explain to me how is eating 30 grams worth of fat better than just eating two candy bars?  Obviously I do not understand this “diet”


She shouldn't have eaten the snickers bar. Too much sugar and very little protein.


----------



## weaselhat (Jul 27, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> She shouldn't have eaten the snickers bar. Too much sugar and very little protein.


She didn’t eat any candy. I was using that as an example.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Jul 27, 2019)

weaselhat said:


> She ate two of those guacamole things which are 15 grams of fat  (or 12 depending on the website) each in her meals.  A snickers bar has 11 grams of fat. Can someone please explain to me how is eating 30 grams worth of fat better than just eating two candy bars?  Obviously I do not understand this “diet”



In one of her recent videos Chantal talks about trying to become "fat-adapted". 

According to PerfectKeto.com, to be fat-adapted means "...you’re able to burn your stored body fat reserves for energy.

"Here’s how to do that: *slowly start reducing your intake of foods high in both carbs and sugars and replace them with healthy fats*, high-quality proteins, and a much smaller amount of carbs for necessary dietary fiber."

So she thinks that eating a ton of guacamole, cheese, and ranch dressing will make the weight melt off. But upthread @Princess Ariel mentions that on keto you still have to watch your calories. So that would explain why Chantal has only lost six pounds in the last two weeks. She's still consuming too many calories even though she's trying to do low-carb high-fat. And binging in secret from atop her high horse doesn't help, I'm sure.


----------



## PatTraverse (Jul 27, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> Her cat autism has gotten unbearable to watch. Pretty much everyone new who comes to her channel is immediately freaked out by her cringy behavior. And it’s not just cats. Why the fuck would you show you filthy pigsty of a kitchen to the world and start *repeatedly* calling “Mr. Clean” in your autistic voice? It was cringy the first time you said it, but dragging it on is just punishing your viewers.
> 
> I don’t think she has any awareness of how weird she is. It’s the sort of weirdness people develop from being alone for too long. It’s strangely reminiscent of Tom Hanks speaking to Wilson the ball in Cast Away. Until she starts reining it in, she won’t see much growth on her channel.


It only a few seconds of cat autism and it is already unbearable... Imagine how much these poor things have to endure every single day. Also i believe that the Mr. Clean thing is Chantal pathetically trying to tell a joke. She is trying to call him to clean up her filthy kitchen like in the commercials so that her lazy ass does not have to. But as usual, she ends up being the joke because of how bad her humour is.

That video is terrible overall but it gives a good insight on what happens when you eat yourself into near immobility and decide to isolate yourself from the world. A life so boring that you have to resort to pestering your cats and calling a being from a commercial product in strange voices to entertain yourself and that is what you are looking forward to every day. It is no wonder that she gets so excited when she rides the bingemobile as touring the fast food places in town is the highlight of her day.

As usual, Chantal is being inspirational except not in the way she intended.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jul 27, 2019)

Scrotey McFagnigga said:


> What we on now? Day bullshit of imaginary diet.



Day 1.
Think of this Keto diet as Groundhog Day. Every morning it begins again.
Why?
Chantal cheats.
Chantal lies.


----------



## Ghost of the diet (Jul 27, 2019)

In the last video she sounds extra crazy. I guess that's what happens when you don't actually think and resolve your self induced problems but instead cover them up with drugs. Seriously just watch a video from a year ago and then look at her now. You will notice the two different versions of Chantal's autism. And I guess her already non existent sanity would be something to trade for weight loss but in 20 days she has lost 5 pounds, which at her weight is literally just tilting your gigantic eggplant head to the side when weighing in.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jul 27, 2019)

She only lost 5 pounds because she is not counting calories. She could have lost way more, like a pound a day if she was sticking to a low calorie limit. These dumb fuck death fats don’t realize that no matter what fad diet you follow; all that matters is calories in and out.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Jul 27, 2019)

I thought keto let me eat like a pig, though? Reeeee!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 27, 2019)

You could tell she was butthurt about losing only this little weight. One more failed weigh-in and bye bye keto.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## AllAboardChewChew (Jul 27, 2019)

Just think... we're what 20 days in and she has to maintain this for YEARS to actually reach a healthy weight and she still has barely lost any during the time where she should be losing the most. She's increasingly showing signs of giving up and I for one cannot wait for the videos we'll get after she fails her best attempt in years.


----------



## Scarboroughgirl (Jul 27, 2019)

there is nothing to admire about her. anyone remember the infamous bucket list video where she talks about such lofty weight loss goals as being able to squeeze into a booth? she is barely losing any weight on keto when it should practically be hemorrhaging, she has not lost 60 lbs or 100 lbs or whatever arbitrary number she promised at the start of the year, she has not shopped at the skinny girl store La Chateau as she promised (where she told us since the age of 13 she could only buy the accessories)...

you will never climb Everest Chantal.. that takes incredible amounts of willpower, determination, and physical endurance, the three qualities you lack the most.. in addition you have no patience to complete the training. keep dreaming though.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Jul 27, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 861876


Yikes. Imagine innocently browsing anime hastags like #spiritedaway and being greeted by this. #hambeast


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Jul 27, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> You could tell she was butthurt about losing only this little weight. One more failed weigh-in and bye bye keto.


Does she genuinely believe she lost that tiny amount of weight just from her head, or is she capable of realising her 'new thin face' claims were nonsense?


----------



## Chihiro (Jul 27, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 861875
> 
> View attachment 861876
> 
> View attachment 861878


In which Chantal finds kindred spirit with No Face because she looks like him once he ate 4 people and all the food inside the bathhouse.


----------



## Peetz's Bank Account (Jul 27, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> She only lost 5 pounds because she is not counting calories. She could have lost way more, like a pound a day if she was sticking to a low calorie limit. These dumb fuck death fats don’t realize that no matter what fad diet you follow; all that matters is calories in and out.


Good lord. All these heifers don't get it all all. It's calories in calories out, plus keto isn't an excuse to stuff yourself full of cheese, butter and lard rich junk nikocado style. Eat some fucking walnuts or a bowl of Greek yogurt.


----------



## Viridian (Jul 27, 2019)

Peetz's Bank Account said:


> Good lord. All these heifers don't get it all all. It's calories in calories out, plus keto isn't an excuse to stuff yourself full of cheese, butter and lard rich junk nikocado style. Eat some fucking walnuts or a bowl of Greek yogurt.



Honestly a lot of people who go the keto route these days don't get that. They see the macros on the fat/protein split and say "This diet makes your body burn fat, so that means I can eat as much fat as I want!" Then they don't count calories--or if they claim they are, they vastly underestimate how much they've eaten (like Chintal always does)--and are surprised when they don't lose any significant weight on the diet, or even end up _gaining _because fats are more calorie dense per gram than protein or carbs. 

They expect keto to work like magic, but it's not magic, it's just a diet. Keto can help people lose weight because meals primarily composed of fat, protein, and fiber can help you feel full and satisfied longer than loading up on sugars and starches, but calories are still calories. Add in the fact that any amount of cheating on the keto diet will send you right out of ketosis and you have a recipe for disaster when it comes to people like Chintal with no self control looking for the secret cheat code to weight loss.

In the case of Chintal, it's obvious she weighs over 400 pounds at this point. She can keep using her broken scale to massage her ego in her videos, but she's been claiming to be about the same weight for two years now, even as she's visibly grown in heft. A 5 pound loss on a 400+ lb woman (or even the claimed 360+ lb woman) is nothing but normal water weight fluctuations, or just her taking one of her long post-binge shits.


----------



## sevynohthree (Jul 27, 2019)

i wonder what happens when she eventually takes too much vyvanse  and coffee and has a heart attack and dies. because that is actually something that is possible. she loves her starbucks (which even though she "doesnt eat fast food is actually considered fast food). i bet she gets 2 lattes one day to try to shit out a pound and has a heart attack on the toilet. bibi will never say anything to let us know. it will just be radio silence and her "fans" will say good for her she is finally getting way from all the negative haydurs.. but she will be dead.  i wonder what will happen to her channel.


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Jul 27, 2019)

Viridian said:


> A 5 pound loss on a 400+ lb woman (or even the claimed 360+ lb woman) is nothing but normal water weight fluctuations, or just her taking one of her long post-binge shits.


You just reminded me that Chantal has no gall bladder and those post-binge shits are probably even more lethal than usual.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 27, 2019)

Isn't she embarrassed that she's too fat to tie her shoelaces and that the laces are fully extended to contain her fat feet?


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Jul 27, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 862109
> 
> Isn't she embarrassed that she's too fat to tie her shoelaces and that the laces are fully extended to contain her fat feet?


A normal person would be. At this point I don't think she's capable of shame or embarrassment.

It also looks like she isn't wearing any socks, so... those suckers are going to be nasty real quick.


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Jul 27, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 862109
> Isn't she embarrassed that she's too fat to tie her shoelaces and that the laces are fully extended to contain her fat feet?




Her feet look like a cabbage patch dolls!!


----------



## Peetz's Bank Account (Jul 27, 2019)

Chantal is one of the most shamelessly disgusting people on YouTube so I doubt it. If she's willing to tell her audience how she projectile vomited and diarrhea'd all over one of her catfish hookup's bathroom wall, I don't think not fitting into shoes properly phases her in the least.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jul 27, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 862109
> 
> Isn't she embarrassed that she's too fat to tie her shoelaces and that the laces are fully extended to contain her fat feet?



OK, which follower will tell her those sneakers are too small? I'm guessing she can't actually see her feet unless in a mirror, but how in hell is she walking in too tight shoes? Those laces couldn't tie even if she found an unfortunate soul to try.
Just like her clothes, the Keto Queen is busting out of shoes too. 

Yea, this new way of eating is working out just great.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jul 27, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> OK, which follower will tell her those sneakers are too small? I'm guessing she can't actually see her feet unless in a mirror, but how in hell is she walking in too tight shoes?



Diabetes is known to cause numbness in extremeties. Maybe she can't feel her hooves?


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Jul 27, 2019)

The weight of deathfats tends to break down the material in their feet and turn them malformed and rubbery (Chantal's are noticeably splayed wide and lacking in contours). Until they turn black from the beetus, they can squeeze them into tight shoes/socks without much discomfort.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Dafuk (Jul 27, 2019)

Viridian said:


> Honestly a lot of people who go the keto route these days don't get that. They see the macros on the fat/protein split and say "This diet makes your body burn fat, so that means I can eat as much fat as I want!" Then they don't count calories--or if they claim they are, they vastly underestimate how much they've eaten (like Chintal always does)--and are surprised when they don't lose any significant weight on the diet, or even end up _gaining _because fats are more calorie dense per gram than protein or carbs.
> 
> They expect keto to work like magic, but it's not magic, it's just a diet. Keto can help people lose weight because meals primarily composed of fat, protein, and fiber can help you feel full and satisfied longer than loading up on sugars and starches, but calories are still calories. Add in the fact that any amount of cheating on the keto diet will send you right out of ketosis and you have a recipe for disaster when it comes to people like Chintal with no self control looking for the secret cheat code to weight loss.
> 
> In the case of Chintal, it's obvious she weighs over 400 pounds at this point. She can keep using her broken scale to massage her ego in her videos, but she's been claiming to be about the same weight for two years now, even as she's visibly grown in heft. A 5 pound loss on a 400+ lb woman (or even the claimed 360+ lb woman) is nothing but normal water weight fluctuations, or just her taking one of her long post-binge shits.


The idea behind keto beyond burning fat is that one feels more satiated with the higher fat content and less hungry after...therefore taking in less food/calories. She is better off doing a low carb like southbeach or Atkins but like you said...calories in and calories out. It is that simple.  Items with high fat contents tend to be higher calorie. But caloric intake is vital for her to monitor accurately since she cant figure it out. Someone her size following keto while watching calories even consuming 2100 calories a day at her weight she should have lost 20lb in 2 weeks. It will always be that simple. It is the simplest of science to follow. Weightloss is 80% nutrition and 20% fitness.  At her size it is 100% nutrition.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 27, 2019)

Chantal admits she needed to ask Rina to put her new socks and shoes on for her for because she's too fat.

Dinner out at 5pm:





Dinner #2 at 8pm:





She says she's planning on doing a keto-friendly mukbang Q&A. She says if she decides to binge on fast food she won't be filming it because she doesn't want to promote unhealthy eating, but she's leaving her old vids up of course.


----------



## Dafuk (Jul 27, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> OK, which follower will tell her those sneakers are too small? I'm guessing she can't actually see her feet unless in a mirror, but how in hell is she walking in too tight shoes? Those laces couldn't tie even if she found an unfortunate soul to try.
> Just like her clothes, the Keto Queen is busting out of shoes too.
> 
> Yea, this new way of eating is working out just great.


That is the style of shoe. They laces are not meant to be tied. Look up converse shorelines. Similar aesthetic.  That said the sides of the shoes are hyper extended and those laces are stretched to the max. Should not be that much tongue showing. I would be super uncomfortable but she probably just happy she can get them on her hoofs


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Jul 27, 2019)

The excuse du jour - Ovarian Cysts

They’re why she’s so big. She lost a bunch of weight when she had one removed. (Okay Chantal)

Also, I noticed when she has her hair “fixed” & is wearing makeup  she uses her sleepy, little girl, sexy voice.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 27, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Chantal admits she needed to ask Rina to put her new socks and shoes on for her for because she's too fat.
> 
> Dinner out at 5pm:
> View attachment 862305
> ...


She's definitely not measuring the Ranch which she acknowledged she has to measure at 1 carb per tablespoon.  It's about 6 to 8 tablespoons total from these photos.  Mind you 4 tablespoons is a quarter cup. I also don't think she realizes she can do so much more with cauliflower other than eat it raw.. like soooo many.  Rice it, roast it, boil it, but no, she has to take the laziest and most flavorless way of eating it.


----------



## Barbarella (Jul 27, 2019)

She said she measured her ranch but that looks like more than 3T to me. 

She’s such a supercilious bore, I do not understand how Rina can tolerate her. 

She wants people to suggest videos, of course. I’d love it if somebody asked her to do one where food is not the focus , she doesn’t eat out, and Peetz isn’t in it. I’ll bet she can’t go two minutes without talking about food, especially if if it’s not an “adventure” (bleak) with Peetz. Since her OCD mind can only think of food, it’s how we know she’ll never be successful.


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Jul 27, 2019)

What happened to her “Travel Vlogs”??  Wasn’t she going to start “taking us places”??  That was short lived. We went to some Canadian old historical house & listened to her gasp for breath whilst Peetz read the coma inducing information on the different rooms in his mono toned autistic voice  & then to some cheese factory.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Jul 27, 2019)

At the end of the video she says she doesn't think it's right to promote obesity. I wonder if the HAES/FA crowd is going to give her shit for that?


----------



## THOTto (Jul 27, 2019)

Is that ranch dressing on that burger? Gotta love that fat girl ketchup, can’t let one of those stereotypes pass you by. Oof, those cankles, just oof.


----------



## Niggers are gay (Jul 27, 2019)

I wonder if chintel and Rina both think they are the attractive friend?

On paper Rina physically resembles a human of  sorts in shape, but she is quite ugly. 

I'd be willing to bet our gorl likes to be by Rina because she thinks she looks good in comparison, while the opposite is going through Rina's mind.


----------



## skellig58 (Jul 27, 2019)

Aw, I think Rina looks kind of sweet. She seems nice and must have the patience of a saint to hang with big queen keto.

Edit. Just saw her bath and body works haul. Nice to know soap is involved somehow. But bitch why you need all those candles? Those aren't cheap.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 27, 2019)

I knew it.  She lied about the giant jug of "acitaminaphon" [sic] she bought in her haul the other day.  She said it was for her grandma.  I speculated she's been popping them like Amberlynn does.  Now she says's she's taking them for the awful pain she is struggling with...  Everything has to be a lie with her.


----------



## CH 815 (Jul 27, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> I knew it.  She lied about the giant jug of "acitaminaphon" [sic] she bought in her haul the other day.  She said it was for her grandma.  I speculated she's been popping them like Amberlynn does.  Now she says's she's taking them for the awful pain she is struggling with...  Everything has to be a lie with her.



It so weird to lie about buying Tylenol. Most households have some on hand. Her head is so jumbled she can't keep track of anything and just lies about everything because telling the truth might seen foreign to her brain at this point.



sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 862109
> 
> Isn't she embarrassed that she's too fat to tie her shoelaces and that the laces are fully extended to contain her fat feet?



Because of her particular fat distribution her ankles are the daintiest part about her. Amberlynn's ankles are the complete opposite.


----------



## meepmapmop (Jul 28, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> At the end of the video she says she doesn't think it's right to promote obesity. I wonder if the HAES/FA crowd is going to give her shit for that?



Don’t worry my friend, I’m sure in a week she’ll be the new spokesperson for HAE. We are talking bait the gorl who went from “vegan” to fucking keto where you wolf down a bunch of meat.

Also.... how the fuck do you get fat feet?   Chantal continues to horrify/impress


----------



## welsho (Jul 28, 2019)

Baby-voiced head-tilt Chantal paying us a visit today; did we lie about binging, hmmmm? Non-verbal action that you're seeking sympathy for, hmmmmmm?  

I thought buying sweet smelling candles was a trigger for her or am I mixing up my ladies on journeys? 

I love when she explains the simplest things like what tzatziki is made of yet tries to impress us with using "acetiminophon" and escitalopram. It's tylenol and lexapro you dolt.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jul 28, 2019)

Archive of day 18




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## KitsuneEyes (Jul 28, 2019)

Thumbnail from day 18.
She always claimed to be 360+ right?
Is she finally spilling the spaghetti about her weigh?
Has she bought a new scale?
Tune in tomorrow for another episode of whale VS food.


----------



## Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop (Jul 28, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 853676





sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 861876


Dont get me wrong, themed earrings can be cute for certain occasions. Especially if youre under the age of 17. But lets remember that this is a 34? yr old woman who already looks rediculous enough waddling around gasping for breath, leaving destroyed restrooms, and fast food trash everywhere she goes, wants to wear the most eye grabbing garments, jewelry, drag queen-esque makeup, anything to try and distract ppl from looking at her size. Which.. its too late, its the first thing people see, and I guarantee you it goes a bit something like this:

Person one: *looks up* 'omfg '*slaps their friend to get their attention* 'look at this fat ass bitch waddling past, she looks like shes about to pass tf out.'
Person two: 'woooowww.. thats a big bitchh..., wait..' *looks closer*  'wtf is she wearing? is this bitch really wearing Pennywise earrings?'
Person one: 'Be glad you didnt see her face man.'
Chantal: Those guys were staring at me so hard.. they totally wanted to fuck me!


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jul 28, 2019)

Her trotters look so tiny in comparison to the rest of her. I'm dying.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Jul 28, 2019)

KitsuneEyes said:


> View attachment 862850
> 
> Thumbnail from day 18.
> She always claimed to be 360+ right?
> ...


Jfc, that thumbnail is exceptional. She looks like the Abominable Snowman learning to walk.

"_I don't have a sweet tooth_" says the woman who couldn't deepthroat her order of deep-fried, sugar-encased Taco Bell Cinnamon Twists fast enough. The gorl who sat down and filmed herself with a fork and a half-eaten layer cake, who _inhaled _mediocre sheet cake meant for Bibi (without a fork), who buys bags of chocolate chips to eat by the handful "just in case", and who not only has done donut mukbangs, but _donut-cheeseburger _mukbangs? The very same human garbage disposal who spent ridiculous amounts of money for "keto friendly" sweets. Christ, Chintal.



I half-expect her to try and convince us tomorrow that she doesn't care for cheese.


Spoiler: Fun fact



When looking up fun synonyms for the word "fib", _"Porky Pie" _was suggested. I'd never heard of that, so I looked it up and I'll be damned if it doesn't describe our gorl _and_ her tendencies to "fabricate stories intended to deceive".






Tommorow she's going to clean her room in anticipation of her upcoming "W_ill It Fit?_" video, which is very exciting news. I mean she's lost SIX pounds you guys, and ofc there's those massive NSV's so naturally her clothes are going to be WAY too loose.

I am on the edge of my seat to see how that too-tight pink blazer will fit her exquisitely and will definitely _not _be cutting off the circulation in her arms like a rose-colored sausage casing.

God willing, she will treat us to a victorious EAITING chart, maybe a PowerPoint presentation on ketones, and a TED Talk extolling the virtues of Pepperettes - all decked out in her invisible Torrid earrings and perfectly tailored professional businesswoman blazer.


----------



## Strine (Jul 28, 2019)

Okay.


*DAY 18: FULL DAY OF EATING KETO AND MALL WALK WITH RINA*

-Heyguys sign-on in psycho killer baby voice she always uses while disingenuous
-Follow me on IG to see my keto diet WHICH I AM TOTALLY ON OKAY
-She's feeling better today because she's a keto queen who doesn't cheat (or enter ketosis or lose weight)
-"My body is detoxing from sugar"
-She talks about the food she's pretending not to be eating off-camera
-She needs "time" to come to terms with the "emotional" part of her new diet
-*"I'm not going to lose a tonne of weight... every body is different... I have a lot of hormonal issues"* Chantal gets her excuses for not losing any weight in early, and also implies she can't lose weight while she has the cysts
-"I'm going to the gym Monday to Friday"
-Today is a mall walk with Rina
-Chantal says she not only hasn't eaten today but that she's in pain and so doesn't even want to eat! WOW!
-She'll eat later "if [she feels] better"
-She overlined her lips like a prostitute



-She "only" wants to go to the gym five times a week
-"I want to do more interesting videos for you guys" we've never heard this before
-Her eyes pop out of her head showing us tacky earrings for teenage incel girls. Getting her earlobe in view behind her massive jowls is quite a process and we don't actually get a good look at them.





-Cut to Rina of the disgusting white trash tattoos in the mall parking lot



-Of course Chantal loves them and jibbers her approval on camera while the wind is blowing a gale
-Chantal says they parked "far away" from the mall. By "far away" she means 20 metres.
-We are told once again that they're mall-walking today
-A few choice clips of WaddleCam™ as Chantal makes inane observations punctuated by gasps for air
-They get inside the mall and the video becomes very boring as they just film shops

-Cut to them taking a break on a seat. Chantal has already wiped the sweat off herself because of vanity, but talks about how sweaty she is.
-They go into a tacky art shop and Chantal just pans over the paintings doltishly while hee-heeing softly
-Shoe shop. Chantal buys tacky floral shoes, with no arch support. She walks out of the store wearing them, _without socks_, with the laces pulled taut because she has elephantine feet, which are now filling new shoes with foul-smelling beetus sweat. Utterly disgusting




-Cut back to the car after less than three minutes of the mall walking the title of the >20min promises
-They got new hats. We are confronted with this:



-Chantal gleefully informs us that it matches her sunglasses and lipstick, which it doesn't
-Starts blathering about her shoes. She's a dainty size 9 and "they have laces but they aren't adjustable" lmao
-She's "never felt shoes as comfortable" as the cheap flat-soled canvas garbage she's wearing without socks
-She reveals that she didn't wear socks because _she isn't physically capable of putting them on_
-We're going to get some delicious food that's KETO because Chantal is KETO okay, KETO!

-"Rina" is sad because they don't have deep-fried pickles.
-Whatever shithole eatery they're at is trying to be hipster and gentrified by serving drinks in this:



If someone brings you a drink in a fucking measuring jug, you tell them to put it in an actual drinking vessel if they expect you to pay for it. I guess these dames don't have the most discriminating of tastes, but not even white trash like Chantal deserves this
-Chantal is drinking "diet" soda and asks us not to judge her for consuming something that is ostensibly 0 calories
-Rina is eating a heart attack special while Chantal got fatty proteins and vegetables. The burnt meat is apparently "Cajun style"


-Abrupt cut back to Chez Fat. Chantal "just got home", but somehow managed to redo her makeup and hair before getting on camera
-She tells us about all the shit she claims to have bought, which she should have included in the video, because it was the entire point of the video
-She bought bad quality hygiene products that have attractive packaging and sweet smells because she's the target demographic of these products
-She bought a great deal of them, and labours the fact that she did, because it's not like a 400lb woman who doesn't wear deodorant smells bad or anything
-White trash candles with artificial smells. We Eric Cooke now
-Intermittent psycho cackling at the cats
-A wooden chair is heard to groan in agony as Chantal leans forward to tease Sam in her demented troll voice
-Sam is not having a bar of it:




-Chantal got back on camera to tell her feeder viewers that she took her bra off and that she's planning a relaxing at-home evening, as opposed to her usual evening plans of marathon training
-Tedious details about her food and how it was keto guys okay
-Her eyes dart around as she gives suspiciously elaborate details of her totally-keto evening meal plans
-Boring rant where she makes the usual plans and promises
-She's keeping up her "old videos" "for now" because "a lot of people like watching them"
-"I don't think it's right to promote obesity and unhealthy eating" but she's not taking any videos down or doing anything
-Signs off
-BUT THEN cuts to her evening meal and drones on about how it's keto and fuck you haydurs
-Signs off again

FIN


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 28, 2019)

God, she looks ridiculous in real life. Being short and super obese is a disastrous combo.


----------



## DaintyChokerGorl (Jul 28, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Chantal admits she needed to ask Rina to put her new socks and shoes on for her for because she's too fat.
> 
> Dinner out at 5pm:
> View attachment 862305
> ...


Chintal claimed that that container of ranch (which I had zero idea was a Keto staple until Dr. Sarault informed me) was three measured tablespoons


----------



## Peetz's Bank Account (Jul 28, 2019)

skellig58 said:


> Aw, I think Rina looks kind of sweet. She seems nice and must have the patience of a saint to hang with big queen keto.


Come on, she looks even more like Ms. Trunchbull than chintal.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 28, 2019)

Peetz's Bank Account said:


> Come on, she looks even more like Ms. Trunchbull than chintal.


Are you sure?


----------



## Ghost of the diet (Jul 28, 2019)

I noticed another big mistake chintal does. She is trying to become one of those Instagram thots and that's her main motivation to lose weight. She wants to lose weight only to stick it to the haydurs and post whorish photos on Instagram. The problem is that Chintal was an outcast her whole life and the lifestyle she is trying to adapt is the complete opposite of the lifestyle and character she has now. I mean it has been apparent that if she was actually mobile and maybe 50 IQ points smarter she would probably be a serial killer and kill thotty girls because they made her life hell in high school. So tell me how can someone achieve something if his/her main motivation to achieve it is to become what he/she hated for ever? What she should do is delete her Instagram and weight loss videos off YouTube. Maybe then it will be more believable that she is "trying" to lose weight only for health reasons.


----------



## skellig58 (Jul 28, 2019)

Peetz's Bank Account said:


> Come on, she looks even more like Ms. Trunchbull than chintal.


 I know she's no beauty queen, but she looks like a normal woman. You'd pass her on the street without a second thought. Chantal though... you'd wonder what circus is missing its fat lady.


----------



## Peetz's Bank Account (Jul 28, 2019)

skellig58 said:


> I know she's no beauty queen, but she looks like a normal woman. You'd pass her on the street without a second thought. Chantal though... you'd wonder what circus is missing its fat lady.


Well, I guess you're right. Your weight will get you every time. Also isn't Ursula only like 5 ft tall?


----------



## skellig58 (Jul 28, 2019)

I know I'm being all spergy, but what the hell does she need all those candles for. She's not having romantic KETO!!! candlelight dinners with Bibi, so WTF?


----------



## fatfuck (Jul 28, 2019)

Ghost of the diet said:


> I noticed another big mistake chintal does. She is trying to become one of those Instagram thots and that's her main motivation to lose weight. She wants to lose weight only to stick it to the haydurs and post whorish photos on Instagram. The problem is that Chintal was an outcast her whole life and the lifestyle she is trying to adapt is the complete opposite of the lifestyle and character she has now. I mean it has been apparent that if she was actually mobile and maybe 50 IQ points smarter she would probably be a serial killer and kill thotty girls because they made her life hell in high school. So tell me how can someone achieve something if his/her main motivation to achieve it is to become what he/she hated for ever? What she should do is delete her Instagram and weight loss videos off YouTube. Maybe then it will be more believable that she is "trying" to lose weight only for health reasons.



and that's why she won't lose the weight. it's a temporary goal she's trying to reach. she can power through for some time but sooner or later she'll crack because she doesn't have the discipline or willpower. in fact, she doesn't have anything in life that's worth staying alive for other than food. it has nothing to do with her ovarian cysts (if she even has them) or any other health problems that she has. she values being envied far above than being healthy.

if she thinks that she can compete with girls who are in their prime with her balding ass hairline and a disgusting personality/manners, she's even more delusional than i've thought but then again she surprises time and time again.

those girls are only popular because of how shut in current generation of kids is. nobody will be lusting over some old hag like her.  this social media influencer (i.e. talentless snowflake) garbage is the dumbest shit i have seen that the social media has produced... so far. hopefully social media dies soon and these people realize how worthless they are.




skellig58 said:


> I know I'm being all spergy, but what the hell does she need all those candles for. She's not having romantic KETO!!! candlelight dinners with Bibi, so WTF?



scented candles are like deodorant for fat people because they can't properly clean themselves. you can imagine how her place must smell in the summer when this hog sweats.

i can already visualize and smell a dark dented sweat spot on her bed that she never cleans.


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (Jul 28, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> Jfc, that thumbnail is exceptional. She looks like the Abominable Snowman learning to walk.
> 
> "_I don't have a sweet tooth_" says the woman who couldn't deepthroat her order of deep-fried, sugar-encased Taco Bell Cinnamon Twists fast enough. The gorl who sat down and filmed herself with a fork and a half-eaten layer cake, who _inhaled _mediocre sheet cake meant for Bibi (without a fork), who buys bags of chocolate chips to eat by the handful "just in case", and who not only has done donut mukbangs, but _donut-cheeseburger _mukbangs? The very same human garbage disposal who spent ridiculous amounts of money for "keto friendly" sweets. Christ, Chintal.
> View attachment 862951
> ...



Cockney rhyming slang. Chantal loves her porkies. 
The only one I really use is Pete Tong. Which Chantal also is an example of.


----------



## skellig58 (Jul 28, 2019)

I just looked at


Francis Dollarhyde said:


> Cockney rhyming slang. Chantal loves her porkies.
> The only one I really use is Pete Tong. Which Chantal also is an example of.



She doesn't seem to have a scoobie either.
(Thanks for the link!)


----------



## 4Macie (Jul 28, 2019)

“Doesn’t have a sweet tooth” but has to have her super sweet Starbucks daily. And cried when her sister ate some cake she couldn’t (and then ate anyway).

Too be fair, you don’t yet her size on sweet tooth alone.


----------



## Guardsman42 (Jul 28, 2019)

If not for the recap I would have assumed chantal was to lazy to clean glasses at home to drink out of.

The only time it's acceptable to be handed a drink, in an establishment you are paying mind, in a measuring cup is if it's some sort of gag...or you are actually buying moonshine at a trailer park.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jul 28, 2019)

skellig58 said:


> I know I'm being all spergy, but what the hell does she need all those candles for. She's not having romantic KETO!!! candlelight dinners with Bibi, so WTF?



For the same reason Amber has a ton of them -the smell in their homes must be nauseating.

I love how she said that "if" she binges she won't be filming it.
Sure, that will work -because we don't all have eyes Chantal. We've already seen that this new 'journey' (gag) of yours hasn't resulted in any weight loss, so even if you don't film the actual eating during a binge, the results show up in your next video anyway.
To me, she's as fat as ever.

Keto Groundhog Day 1 begins again.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Jul 28, 2019)

She was so shifty eyed in this video. She also seems sad when she talks about Keto and her journey,I detect zero enjoyment or enthusiasm.
For someone without a sweet tooth she sure zeroed in on the two shops that sell them and had to mention it. It’s obvious her not being able to inhale everything in sight is killing her. I love how she got dainty floral kicks and cute girlie hat to match her lipstick . She really think she’s going to be some fitness Keto thot on Instagram.  This video was boring and I had to quit during her candle haul.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 28, 2019)

Chantal doesn’t seem aware that the only reason she doesn’t look old is because she has so much lard in her face she looks like an overgrown toddler. If by some miracle she loses all the excess weight, she’ll look way older than her age. All that skin stretched by excess lard will sag. She’s gonna look 50. And not the sexy mature milf kind. The I smoked meth all throughout my 20’s kind.

She’s gonna have flaps of loose skin all over her body. Even the best plastic surgeons won’t be able to make the scars invisible. And excess skin removal is not magic. There’s only so much they can do. Her skin will never look as beautiful as the skin of someone who took care of their body their entire life.

If being an instagram thot is her only goal, she might as well give up and eat herself to death.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Jul 28, 2019)

I'm genuinely curious what will happen at the end of the 30 day keto challenge. Or what _she _thinks will happen.

Does she think once the 30 days are over that she can just stop? That she will emerge from her lard cocoon having lost 250 lbs? Changing your eating habits and health isn't something you're ever done with. I don't know if she truly realizes this.

She was adamant that she will never go back to filming mukbangs. But her life is so centered on food that she can't make a _single _video which doesn't mention or show food at least once. To see her almost involuntarily aim her camera at every food shop they passed in the mall was almost astonishing in a way.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Jul 28, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> She was adamant that she will never go back to filming mukbangs. But her life is so centered on food that she can't make a _single _video which doesn't mention or show food at least once. To see her almost involuntarily aim her camera at every food shop they passed in the mall was almost astonishing in a way.



Similar to her vlog of grandpas birthday. Instead of focusing on the people singing and getting everyone in the shot, that cake was up front and center while people’s heads were cut off at the top of the frame. 

Lol @ Chantal thinking she is not going to lose a lot of weight bc of her hormone issues. 
If hormone changes could turn your body into a perpetual energy machine that could sustain itself no matter how little calories you are eating, that would be far from an “issue”. You would effectively have the solution for world hunger. 

Deluded and aiming right for that self-sabotage. Better prepare an excuse now because she knows she’s not going to lose much since she doesn’t try.


----------



## Not me (Jul 28, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> She’s gonna have flaps of loose skin all over her body. Even the best plastic surgeons won’t be able to make the scars invisible. And excess skin removal is not magic. There’s only so much they can do. Her skin will never look as beautiful as the skin of someone who took care of their body their entire life.



in case she ever will loose weight she'll have sad flaps of skin as her boobs. Karma is a bitch


----------



## Sham (Jul 28, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> Jfc, that thumbnail is exceptional. She looks like the Abominable Snowman learning to walk.



Oh yes, that's from when she was doing her "new shoes, new shoes" move. Why she thought that was a good look for the thumbnail is baffling.

I like Rina's exasperated "Yes, those are nice" like she's talking to a re.tarded toddler. You can tell she's had enough of babysitting Chintal for the day.


----------



## Scarboroughgirl (Jul 28, 2019)

skellig58 said:


> I know I'm being all spergy, but what the hell does she need all those candles for. She's not having romantic KETO!!! candlelight dinners with Bibi, so WTF?



the same reason Big AL buys them, to feel like a real dainty girl. dainty girls don't buy five things from Cinnabon and any other junk food in sight as Chantal wanted to do, so she settled for other junk: the candles.

Chantal loves the accessories of the Insta thot she wishes she was: overpriced, sickly sweet scented lotions, the whore makeup, the cutesy jewelry and branded clothing (ie, the peach colored Adidas hat). in reality it all looks ridiculous associated with a 400 lb woman in her mid thirties, but in her mind she likes to keep her delusion going.


----------



## GuiltyAsCharged (Jul 28, 2019)

ouch.


----------



## DongMiguel (Jul 28, 2019)

Peetz's Bank Account said:


> Well, I guess you're right. Your weight will get you every time. Also isn't Ursula only like 5 ft tall?



Weight will always get you when you're 400 lbs and barely clearing five-feet. It's just a weird proportion. Chantal legit looks like Danny DeVito's Penguin, even when she dresses herself up to attempt to look somewhat normal. I honestly don't think photos do justice to just how awkwardly big she is. I'd actually feel a sliver of sympathy for her if she wasn't such a trash human being because it can't be easy going out into public knowing people are probably well aware of just how fucking big you are - especially in Canada, whose obesity rate is like seven-points lower than the US. Hell, even in the US, with how fat we are getting as a country, Chantal would still be considered freak show big.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 28, 2019)

GuiltyAsCharged said:


> ouch.
> 
> View attachment 863502






Negative comments are as rare as hen's teeth these days, but some subtle ones squeak by...


----------



## FutureMrsBecky (Jul 28, 2019)

This is off topic but...Rina is exceptionally unfortunate looking. Her know-it-all personality (or lack thereof) and SJW feminist eyeglasses remind me of Rafe.


----------



## wetcarpet (Jul 28, 2019)

GuiltyAsCharged said:


> ouch.
> 
> View attachment 863502


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Jul 28, 2019)

Yet another picture of a Starbucks cup. She made this drink herself but my question is this: how long will it take her to ditch the homemade coffee in favor of the Starbucks drive thru again? I'm not convinced she has it in her to resist the siren song of the drive thru for very long.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 28, 2019)

Day 19 was just posted.. she's actually on a sorta routine...






Six seconds in and her cooking skills have not improved even if her daily posting is pretty daily.


----------



## CreedenceLeonoreGielgud (Jul 28, 2019)

Guardsman42 said:


> The only time it's acceptable to be handed a drink, in an establishment you are paying mind, in a measuring cup is if it's some sort of gag...or you are actually buying moonshine at a trailer park.



My hat goes off to the first person who thought up serving drinks in mason jars and measuring cups. I think it takes marketing chutzpah to take a behavior normally seen in a crack den and then charge people to replicate it for their wedding.


----------



## PerkChop (Jul 28, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Day 19 was just posted.. she's actually on a sorta routine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay so in the thumbnail I see bacon, some mangled deviled eggs and... Ketchup? Does she really need ketchup for her bacon? It surely can't be for the eggs... They've already suffered enough.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 28, 2019)

She after breakfast packed 30 parmesan whisps for the movies with Peetz.  Has a cup of her 'brewed' coffee (freeze dried), then she's mentioning she's doing macros which will be provided at the end. 

She's in the car and going on about how she can walk further without getting exhausted when going to the mall. This is a NSV for her. She thinks meds is helping with stamina and breathing. Her anxiety is lower now, and okay telling shoe sales person that she can't tie her shoes. 

Plans on trying clothes this week. She notices her mood changing and more empowered and active. She has a routine of breakfast, coffee and doing chores now. Doc wants her to do 20 mg in morning and 28 pills and then 10 in the afternoon and about $400 for her a month, trying to get as much free as she can. She's going to look into some sort of coverage and insurance options. I'm a bit surprised considering how much she's been going to doctor. 

Sisterlover locked herself out of the car at the carwash so she has to go help her. 

She has some dreams that she left car at her moms and thought someone stole her car in her dream and kept calling 911 and couldn't dial in the dream. She babbles about how she needs to have a car and having a car makes her feel safe. 

They saw Kiki's Delivery Service. I've never heard of the movie. 

She needs to buy eggs. Apparently her shopping once a week is still a challenge, oh wait, she needs a few other things and won't shop tomorrow. She comments on the really nice cauliflower. Yet next shot in her cart, the bread is for Sisterlover and Bibi. And I think maybe in the bag under the stuff is a head of cauliflower. She's thrilled to get power ade zero and plans on doing a keto chili. 





THen they go to MdD's.. only Peetz gets food.  She has her food at home and has her macros planned out.  That's a change.  She said no to fast food today! 





She then cuts to of a spiralizer and a bunch of zucchini that she has to use up so dinner is zoodles with parm butter and a sausage with the marinara. (like why not eat it like spaghetti, like mixed?





ANNNNNNNNNNNND half a cuke with THREE tablespoons of Ranch and a guac cup. She realizes it's too much. 



 

This is how much left over: 



 

Ends with macros


----------



## Chihiro (Jul 28, 2019)

So who wants to take guesses on when she admits she has been binging on beef n cheddars in secret.


also what is with her new ghibli obsession? No Face earrings watching Kikis Delivery Service, don't get me wrong I love Ghibli, obviously, but the only person who might make her watch these is Peetz...then again Bibi does enjoy anime. Come to think of it, she probably just thinks shes being sUpEr QuIrkY. 

Bigger than ever, btw


----------



## Dafuk (Jul 28, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> She after breakfast packed 30 parmesan whisps for the movies with Peetz.  Has a cup of her 'brewed' coffee (freeze dried), then she's mentioning she's doing macros which will be provided at the end.
> 
> She's in the car and going on about how she can walk further without getting exhausted when going to the mall. This is a NSV for her. She thinks meds is helping with stamina and breathing. Her anxiety is lower now, and okay telling shoe sales person that she can't tie her shoes.
> 
> ...


So she ate less than 1500 calories for the day....sure jan


----------



## nothingtoseehere (Jul 28, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> At the end of the video she says she doesn't think it's right to promote obesity. I wonder if the HAES/FA crowd is going to give her shit for that?





meepmapmop said:


> Don’t worry my friend, I’m sure in a week she’ll be the new spokesperson for HAE. We are talking bait the gorl who went from “vegan” to fucking keto where you wolf down a bunch of meat.



Gorl is earnestly following HAES hayder, everydamndayfitness, who has just posted a series of videos and posts regarding Tess and Instagram removing someones before and after weightloss photos - basically saying that allowing a post by Tess showing herself eating a slab cake is an example of self-harm, whereas someone getting thin is not.

Evidence:







Also, from her latest video, she explains that sister wife has "an extra key in her room". So unless the apartment has been remodelled to include an extra room, either Bibi is now bunking in with Chantal, or he sticks with the couch.


----------



## Nicotine Fetish (Jul 28, 2019)

You know, it might seem kind of cruel that peetz would make chantal drive him through a mcdonalds drive through but I'm pretty sure she's been "on a diet" "off a diet" "on a diet" "off a diet" for YEARS now. At first everybody was probably super supportive of her. But riding the cycle for literally years now anybody IRL that was supportive of her probably gave up a long time ago.



nothingtoseehere said:


> Gorl is earnestly following HAES hayder, everydamndayfitness, who has just posted a series of videos and posts regarding Tess and Instagram removing someones before and after weightloss photos - basically saying that allowing a post by Tess showing herself eating a slab cake is an example of self-harm, whereas someone getting thin is not.
> 
> Evidence:
> 
> ...



most nights i think he works night shift and isn't even at home. 
so it's probably a he sleeps in the room during the day
and she sleeps there at night


----------



## Strine (Jul 28, 2019)

Chihiro said:


> also what is with her new ghibli obsession? No Face earrings watching Kikis Delivery Service, don't get me wrong I love Ghibli, obviously, but the only person who might make her watch these is Peetz...then again Bibi does enjoy anime. Come to think of it, she probably just thinks shes being sUpEr QuIrkY.


She's a dumbfuck shut-in legbeard, I don't find it surprising in the least that she's taken to cartoon-viewing. On the other hand, she just as likely saw some instathot rocking the merch and turned google-eyed to a bemused Sam to bark " Shhhham, that is LITERALLY ME!" Cute-'n'-quirky earrings and general Hot Topic monkeyshines pretty common in 14yo chubby girls who are on a rocky road to finding their own personality - I think Chantal conforms to this archetype if you ignore the surplus 20 years, 20 stone, and 20cm cysts.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jul 28, 2019)

Archive of Day 19




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Jul 29, 2019)

Chintal is livestreaming. So far it's a bunch of food talk, soft giggles and long sighs because apparently our gorl is exhausted from living her best life.

Hoping someone can archive this mess as it's sure to be deleted - we hear a screech as she ran over her poor cat's tail with her rolling chair. A mix of "I'm sooorry" and giggles ensued because apparently she found that funny.

She informed us she's going to have to get up SUPER early guise because she was "beezin" and missed her blood test this week so she has to do it tomorrow.

So far there's been no "meal prep", just blathering on about keto, hee-heeing and drinking from her fancy water bottle.
Also she claims she eats a lot less cheese now than she used to. HEE HEE!

Edit: Our gorl that "doesn't have a sweet tooth just asked her sycophants "I know this is _baaad, _but do you guys think I should make keto chocolate chip cookies?" The response was a resounding "yes" but but she thought _perhaps _they might be triggering for her. She decided that keto bread would be just fine.

Also she apparently _just _told Bibi about possibly needing a hysterectomy. She said he seemed "depressed" and she asked if he wanted to stay with her to which I guess he said yes.
She then asked if everyone wanted her to do a "hospital vlog".


Spoiler: Menopause talk w/Pink Fairy 






Pink Fairy showed up in the chat and Chantal peppered her with questions about Menopause.
Also of note, she let everyone know that Bibi will definitely eat a lot of those cookies.


----------



## Chihiro (Jul 29, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> Also she claims she eats a lot less cheese now than she used to. HEE HEE!


No way has she cut down on cheese eating. She is on a diet that lets her consume cheese, meat and fatty foods as its primary source of caloric intake. No WAY is she missing out on that. This is the woman who can eat a block of cheese in a sitting.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 29, 2019)

I am just relieved that she is no longer afraid to tell a shoe salesman that she can't tie her own shoes, or to ask Rina to put her socks on her for her, according to the Day 19 video.  "Little victories like that make me so happy".

Who am I to argue with victory?


Bonus pic.  There's that glowing skin her fans compliment so much:


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 29, 2019)

She's known she likely needed the hysterectomy for like a decade. She knew when the cysts grew back - wasn't that at like 20 years old? Imagine being in a relationship with someone  for eight years and hiding something as big as the fact that you will need a hysterectomy. She hid it the entire relationship. One of the ONLY things we know about Malan is that he wants a large family. What a piece of shit she is. Nevermind that she has been talking about the hysterectomy for two or three years with thousands of internet strangers. Nevermind that he has never even watched one of her videos. What a mess.

I love that she thinks somebody's going to insure her for $200 a month. She's half dead already with a dozen self-induced pre-existing conditions and 30 years worth of proof that she has no intention of changing her lifestyle or bettering her health. But that's okay, she'll just be able to sign up and grab some insurance to help pay for her speed, no problem.



Turd Blossom said:


> we hear a screech as she ran over her poor cat's tail with her rolling chair. A mix of "I'm sooorry" and giggles ensued because apparently she found that funny.


Holy shit. That's 400+ pounds of pressure.


----------



## BO21WEN (Jul 29, 2019)

First time poster! In her newest vlog you can see her license plate..... Its a Quebec license plate. Doesn't she try to say she lives in Ottawa?


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jul 29, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> . Her anxiety is lower now, and okay telling shoe sales person that she can't tie her shoes.


This is good. She needs to get used to asking for help and admitting she can't do things. It'll make it easier on her when she eventually gets to Amberlynns point of needing someone to wash her and clean her ass.


----------



## CPAP Indentations (Jul 29, 2019)

BO21WEN said:


> First time poster! In her newest vlog you can see her license plate..... Its a Quebec license plate. Doesn't she try to say she lives in Ottawa?



I guess that’s why She deleted the day 19 vid. Did anyone see KarareJoe being all agressive in the livechat?


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jul 29, 2019)

Jesus fuck. She looks like a goosestepping toddler in that mall waddle video.

Bought and lit a Paris Cafe candle, since her fat ass will never be able to fit in 2 airplane seats to go overseas.

Insurance seems to be cheaper in Quebec compared to Ontario, so maybe that's why she has Quebec plates. She lives on the Quebec side, which is also cheaper (and I assume which makes her eligible for their social services, which are better than Ontario)


----------



## fatfuck (Jul 29, 2019)

i won't go back and rewatch those boring videos to make a food log of what she showed she ate but her breakfast usually consists of some bacon slices or 2 sausages and some eggs. her dinner is also of similar size.

on day 13 she did the 200$+ haul and showed off literally pounds of meat in sausages, bacon and chicken while smugly stating it will last her a month. high chance she also ate out since she was with rina.

on day 14 she went to the doctor with peetz and then went to a restaurant. also bought multiple keto sweets.

on day 15 she ate at her family and bought even more snacks.

on day 17 she bought ketchup. high chance she also bought other shit.

on day 18 she went to mall with rina to buy her new shoes. after that they went to a restaurant. also had dinner at home.

on day 19 she's out with peetz again! she saw a movie (what did she snack on?) and then they went to the store. this time she's buying even more sausages and minced meat. also bought some gatorade zero and some bread. but she lets us know that the bread was for bibi. no footage of any kind of restaurant visit but she did film peetz buying some mcdonalds.

as you can see, every single time she goes out with peetz or rina she also eats out. that's why she loves hanging with them and bringing them with her on her "errands".

she claims she's having 2 meals a day and from what she's been showing she eats there's no way she already ate through her stash of meat. let's not forget that she also ate out multiple times since day 13 haul. there is zero way those tiny meals is all she has and her 6 lbs of water loss only proves that.

i guess bibi ate all the meat.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Jul 29, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> She after breakfast packed 30 parmesan whisps for the movies with Peetz


She also packed one of those guacamole cups. Imagine going out for a fun afternoon at the movies and finding yourself wedged beside a loud, sweaty, out-of-breath _HEE-HEE_-ing blimp who is eating crackers and _guacamole _out of her purse. 
Then imagine uncomfortably giving her the side-eye and being met with a "_SHHH! I SAID SHHHH!".  _I hope for everyone's sake that there were a lot of empty seats so unsuspecting theater-goers had the option of sitting as far away as humanly possible, although the sound of her smacking and crunching with her mouth wide open probably carried throughout the theater. 



Dutch Courage said:


> Bonus pic. There's that glowing skin her fans compliment so much:


That dirt/diabetes ring around her neck will never cease to be startling. 

I don't understand it, during her livestream there was a never-ending supply of asspatters giving her praise for her glowing complexion. I can't decide if they're fucking with her or just telling her what they think she wants to hear, because her skin is _terrible. _
Maybe they're seeing something I can't see because it's truly hard to imagine feeling a need to blow smoke up Chintal's ass - just to get this awful, unpleasant woman to notice you.


----------



## sevynohthree (Jul 29, 2019)

she eats so much bacon.. THE CANNIBALISM OF IT ALL


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Jul 29, 2019)

Late to reply but it’s alarming that Chantal would initially want to try to hide that she takes OTC pain relievers.  Why does Chantal hide things?  Because she’s lying about some sort of quantity, like how often she binges and how much she weighs.  If she was hiding acetaminophen usage it’s because she’s taking too much of it.

It’s not unexpected.  I mean, she looks like she’s closing in on 450 and is only five feet tall.  Her back, hips, ankles and knees must burn all the time.  When you are that fat everything hurts.  And you need pain relief, especially to sleep.

But Chantal is already so terribly unhealthy.  Obesity this profound wrecks the liver.  So does routinely taking more than the recommended daily max dosage of Tylenol.  It may not be an issue - I worked with a woman who popped Excedrin almost hourly and had done so for years and still does ten years later.  But Chantal is sick.  With the wide array of shit already going wrong in her body she has to be careful.  But nah, put legal speed and caffeine on that struggling heart, pour acetaminophen into a fatty liver, gorge on fat even if you don’t have a gall bladder.  Hell of it is, it really is a crap shoot - she may end up one of those behemoths who waddled into their sixties before keeling over.  But why tempt fate?  Stay within the recommended dosage, Chantal!


----------



## KitsuneEyes (Jul 29, 2019)

Am I dreaming or the first comment is alluding at her being a whale?
This is a superior level of passive aggressive type shit, strange that hasn't been deleted.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Jul 29, 2019)

BO21WEN said:


> First time poster! In her newest vlog you can see her license plate..... Its a Quebec license plate. Doesn't she try to say she lives in Ottawa?





FromNorwayWithLove said:


> I guess that’s why She deleted the day 19 vid. Did anyone see KarareJoe being all agressive in the livechat?


Good catch! She confirms that is indeed why she deleted Day 19. I wonder if she'll put an edited version back up though. 


And here is a "successful" dish of cheesey mashed cauliflower. Looks more like her cat vomited into the casserole dish. (Probably as revenge for running over its tail.)


----------



## ricecake (Jul 29, 2019)

KitsuneEyes said:


> View attachment 864682
> 
> Am I dreaming or the first comment is alluding at her being a whale?
> This is a superior level of passive aggressive type shit, strange that hasn't been deleted.


No. It's a Finding Nemo reference. Because Chantal's ass patters are also pathetic fat overgrown toddlers. Adults who quote Disney? movies should be rounded up and shot.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jul 29, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> THen they go to MdD's.. only Peetz gets food. She has her food at home and has her macros planned out. That's a change. She said no to fast food today!


There is no way I will believe she didn't go back to McD after dropping Peetz. Or perhaps she went before. Or both.




BO21WEN said:


> First time poster! In her newest vlog you can see her license plate..... Its a Quebec license plate. Doesn't she try to say she lives in Ottawa?


Of course she lives in shithole Gatineau. Everything is 1/3 less expensive than Ottawa, and Malan being francophone it's easier for him to live/work in the province of Québec. He's could be the one who chose to live in Gatineau for that reason. But our dainty gorl still want us to believe she lives in the big city (and that she's bilingual).


Also, are my eyes going crazy or I see hair up to half her cheek? 



_Pardon my shitty photoshop skillz._


----------



## ZH 792 (Jul 29, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> Insurance seems to be cheaper in Quebec compared to Ontario, so maybe that's why she has Quebec plates. She lives on the Quebec side, which is also cheaper (and I assume which makes her eligible for their social services, which are better than Ontario)



She has provided proof that she is receiving specialized health care treatment in Ontario. And she stated in one car blog back in the spring she had to go to Service Ontario for licensing services. So what's up with the Quebec plates?


----------



## Strine (Jul 29, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> There is no way I will believe she didn't go back to McD after dropping Peetz. Or perhaps she went before. Or both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The sideburns and her moustache are symptomatic of PCOS since they indicate high testosterone levels, which are also contributing to her baldness.


----------



## fatfuck (Jul 29, 2019)

YouDontWantToKnow said:


> She has provided proof that she is receiving specialized health care treatment in Ontario. And she stated in one car blog back in the spring she had to go to Service Ontario for licensing services. So what's up with the Quebec plates?



afaik she lives in Hull


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Jul 29, 2019)

YouDontWantToKnow said:


> She has provided proof that she is receiving specialized health care treatment in Ontario. And she stated in one car blog back in the spring she had to go to Service Ontario for licensing services. So what's up with the Quebec plates?



Chantal has been pretty open about living in Gatineau, QC in the past. Its like a 10 minute drive to Ottawa.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 29, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> She also packed one of those guacamole cups. Imagine going out for a fun afternoon at the movies and finding yourself wedged beside a loud, sweaty, out-of-breath _HEE-HEE_-ing blimp who is eating crackers and _guacamole _out of her purse.
> Then imagine uncomfortably giving her the side-eye and being met with a "_SHHH! I SAID SHHHH!".  _I hope for everyone's sake that there were a lot of empty seats so unsuspecting theater-goers had the option of sitting as far away as humanly possible, although the sound of her smacking and crunching with her mouth wide open probably carried throughout the theater.



She had it with dinner instead of bringing it to the movies, though the fact she even considered the concept of eating a dip in a movie theatre is a good idea shows there's so much for her to learn about basic normal eating. Even though her videos are pretty moderate with the lack of chimp outs or the likes, watching someone who is 35 learning how much a tablespoon is a different sort of entertaining.

Also her combinations of food make no sense which is surprising as there's so many resources for low carb/keto recipes that are really tasty and easy to make, and I'm sure if she needed help meal planning that she could do so, especially on sites like Reddit which we know she uses since that's where she steals some of her 'scary' stories.



Spoiler: Cooking Rant. 



The other night in her live stream the topic of an egg timer came up.  She was confused as to why someone needed it, and she had to be told an egg timer helps people to know when an egg is ready for a soft boil, medium boil, and a hard boil.  All determining how firm the egg white and runny (or not) the yolk is.  The egg in the breakfast yesterday was not a hard boil.. it needed 2-3 more minutes. Definitely a medium-boiled egg.  And she sliced it long ways indicates growing up she was not taught any cooking skills at all.. though I'm entertained that the slices looked like little egg vaginas.   I cal also picture her trying to figure out how to cut a fucking boiled egg, especially one that's not fully hard boiled and probably cut with a dull knife.

The one amazing tell the other night in her livestream was when she casually said "yea, I am starting to learn how much there is to keto.  I didn't know what was involved. I just kinda looked around on keto and decided I'm going to do it and got my doctor on board.  I'm learning as I go along... like I had the berries thinking they were low carb and they're not".    Funny how the criticism is usually correct especially those who for years had to keep saying "bitch your food portions are huge" for her to realize a normal portion for her was enough to feed 2-3 people in a sitting.

I too have noticed her social gatherings with Peetz and Rina are usually dining out and seems to mostly be "The Works" where Chantal used to get her giant burgers with loads of toppings like onion rings and her favorite "the bombs" which are cheesy tater tots wrapped in bacon and dipped in garlic aioli. I give it time before Chantal learns once she starts to understand how food shopping and grocery stores work, that there are frozen Broccoli tots and cauliflower tots. and she tries to recreate them on her own. She is realizing dining out until she learns more is perhaps not wise.

I'm probably betting that her urine keto sticks and her blood sugar tester that she bought on impulse are indicting she's not in ketosis and maybe realizing all the comments telling her she's fucking up is getting into her fucking eggplant head.


----------



## Gravyisthewarmestcolor (Jul 29, 2019)

Did anyone happen to archive and see this license plate?


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 29, 2019)

Gravyisthewarmestcolor said:


> Did anyone happen to archive and see this license plate?




*


N84 RLK*


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (Jul 29, 2019)

Gravyisthewarmestcolor said:


> View attachment 864840
> 
> Did anyone happen to archive and see this license plate?








						Chantal Sarault / Foodie Beauty
					

So, wait, is she just gonna eat that food after her cat slobbed all over it? Nasty.




					kiwifarms.net
				



13:10


----------



## Peetz's Bank Account (Jul 29, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> on day 13 she did the 200$+ haul and showed off literally pounds of meat in sausages, bacon and chicken while smugly stating it will last her a month. high chance she also ate out since she was with rina.
> 
> on day 14 she went to the doctor with peetz and then went to a restaurant. also bought multiple keto sweets.
> 
> ...



The main difference between big albertlynn reek and chintal: hambo does $200 torrid hauls during the "happy/fresh start" part of the fatso cycle and chintal does $200 food hauls. The similarity? Most of the shit they buy never gets used.

Edit: on second thought, chintal actually probably does eat most of what she buys... but then again maybe she throws it out and eats Arby's in her car instead.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Jul 29, 2019)

Taking some guacamole to the theater lol. Is she a toddler that needs to have a baggie of Cheerios wherever they go?
Just get a pickle that they already sell there or something if you MUST HAVE food.
It’s sad how compelled she feels to have food if someone she’s with is eating.

If we were in a post apocalyptic situation and someone found a scrap of food and gave it to a child, I wonder if she would feel cheated or compelled to also have food with her fat fucking ass sitting there drooling.

EDIT: Apologies to anyone else who also follows ALR for using the word “situation” in this post. At this point it’s a trigger for all of us.


----------



## thejackal (Jul 29, 2019)

Francis Dollarhyde said:


> Chantal Sarault / Foodie Beauty
> 
> 
> So, wait, is she just gonna eat that food after her cat slobbed all over it? Nasty.
> ...



According to this she has little to be worried about it's pretty hard to do anything with the info.

I wonder how that 5 lb bag of seasoned chicken breasts is doing in her freezer.  Our gorl doesn't seem like the type for chicken breasts that aren't fried and slathered in sauce.  Maybe she'll clean out her freezer when bibi asks her to also take care of the "health food graveyard".


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 29, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> Taking some guacamole to the theater lol.
> Are she a toddler that needs to have a baggie of Cheerios wherever they go?
> Just get a pickle that they already sell there or something if you MUST HAVE food.
> It’s sad how compelled she feels to have food if someone she’s with is eating.
> ...



You mean like this?








thejackal said:


> According to this she has little to be worried about it's pretty hard to do anything with the info.
> 
> I wonder how that 5 lb bag of seasoned chicken breasts is doing in her freezer.  Our gorl doesn't seem like the type for chicken breasts that aren't fried and slathered in sauce.  Maybe she'll clean out her freezer when bibi asks her to also take care of the "health food graveyard".



She usually puts it in the slow cooker and shreds it from what I understand. I can't immediately think of a video with this exact information, though. If she does, she doesn't do anything fancy - So I am wondering how much of the meat is being eaten or prepared by Bibi and Sisterlover. I mean originally it was a box of turkey/chicken patties, several bags of wings, one bag of salmon filets, one bag of frozen chicken breasts along with some cheese weenies. Then it was a large tray chicken thighs, large tray mild italian sausage (two pounds), two packs of bacon with Rina and another bag of breasts and yesterday more weenies and ground beef. So yea, there's definitely a gap of what's happening to a large portion of the meat - if it's something for bibi and sisterlover, then she needs to indicate that. Because "this will last a month" is actually only lasting a week to 10 days.


----------



## CH 815 (Jul 29, 2019)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> Late to reply but it’s alarming that Chantal would initially want to try to hide that she takes OTC pain relievers.  Why does Chantal hide things?  Because she’s lying about some sort of quantity, like how often she binges and how much she weighs.  If she was hiding acetaminophen usage it’s because she’s taking too much of it.
> 
> It’s not unexpected.  I mean, she looks like she’s closing in on 450 and is only five feet tall.  Her back, hips, ankles and knees must burn all the time.  When you are that fat everything hurts.  And you need pain relief, especially to sleep.
> 
> But Chantal is already so terribly unhealthy.  Obesity this profound wrecks the liver.  So does routinely taking more than the recommended daily max dosage of Tylenol.  It may not be an issue - I worked with a woman who popped Excedrin almost hourly and had done so for years and still does ten years later.  But Chantal is sick.  With the wide array of shit already going wrong in her body she has to be careful.  But nah, put legal speed and caffeine on that struggling heart, pour acetaminophen into a fatty liver, gorge on fat even if you don’t have a gall bladder.  Hell of it is, it really is a crap shoot - she may end up one of those behemoths who waddled into their sixties before keeling over.  But why tempt fate?  Stay within the recommended dosage, Chantal!



Taking too much acetaminophen will take out your liver faster than being an alcoholic. She better watch herself.


----------



## fatfuck (Jul 29, 2019)

the meat from day 13 is long gone. it wouldn't surprise me if she devoured that entire family package of sausages in two days plus some chicken. why else would she be buying even more meat so shortly after her massive haul?





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jul 29, 2019)

As far as the healthcare in ontario that Chimptal is receiving; 
she could be using her mothers address for her health card which would be Ontario. 
She probably has QC license plates because car insurance is cheaper and she possibly lives there. I thought she lived in the Ottawa area but Gatineau is practically Ottawa.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 29, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> You mean like this?



I've never seen a more accurate depiction of Chantal Sarault. The people creating that probably thought it was so over-the-top. Little did they know ...


----------



## sperginity (Jul 29, 2019)

Even pretending to do something for this many days in a row would be a new record for her. Good for her. It isn't gonna be enough to get healthy though, she needs surgery badly.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 29, 2019)

sperginity said:


> Even pretending to do something for this many days in a row would be a new record for her. Good for her. It isn't gonna be enough to get healthy though, she needs surgery badly.



She pretended for 29 days during the "Weightloss Transformation" series last year. (spoiler: she gained weight)  The charade lasted about 35 days actually, but she stopped numbering them in the titles.  Then, she broke down and cried as she told us she had been lying to our faces for the previous five weeks.

I really don't see how she merits a "good for her" for managing to pathologically lie for over a month,  More like "how sick of her" or something...


----------



## bitch eating crackers (Jul 29, 2019)

Bet she gains weight especially when “dieting” cuz she eats what she normally eats plus all her special diet food.

Anyway this is boring, chimp out already bitch.


----------



## Skin Fold Odor (Jul 29, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> If we were in a post apocalyptic situation and someone found a scrap of food and gave it to a child, I wonder if she would feel cheated or compelled to also have food with her fat fucking ass sitting there drooling.



In that case she would eat the child.


----------



## downloads (Jul 29, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> As far as the healthcare in ontario that Chimptal is receiving;
> she could be using her mothers address for her health card which would be Ontario.
> She probably has QC license plates because car insurance is cheaper and she possibly lives there. I thought she lived in the Ottawa area but Gatineau is practically Ottawa.



She lists her location as Ottawa on her Linkedin but she also says she still works at Bayshore so grain of salt


----------



## Peetz's Bank Account (Jul 29, 2019)

sperginity said:


> Even pretending to do something for this many days in a row would be a new record for her. Good for her.


I doubt our dear PoopyGstring Keto McSausageroll finds lying hard. Mustering up those crocodile tears is probably a lot harder, which is why she gives herself a couple weeks of lies to prepare for it. I mean she truly does look and act like a less interesting and more irrelevant and conniving Ursula the sea witch.


----------



## wheelpower (Jul 29, 2019)

downloads said:


> She lists her location as Ottawa on her Linkedin but she also says she still works at Bayshore so grain of salt



Yeah so she lives in Gatineau but stated last year she voted in the Ontario provincial election. I'm betting she put her mom's or grandma's address down as hers. Ontario (usually)  has better health care too.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Jul 29, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> She pretended for 29 days during the "Weightloss Transformation" series last year. (spoiler: she gained weight)  The charade lasted about 35 days actually, but she stopped numbering them in the titles.  Then, she broke down and cried as she told us she had been lying to our faces for the previous five weeks.
> 
> I really don't see how she merits a "good for her" for managing to pathologically lie for over a month,  More like "how sick of her" or something...


Wow. I've only been following Chantal's thread for a few months, but I scrolled back a bit through her video history to see the ones you mentioned and they may as well have been posted yesterday. Nothing has changed, despite the words "weightloss" transformation" and "journey" appearing over and over again. A year ago she was making videos about OMAD, obesity doctors, weigh-ins, (cats beezin of course)... For someone who has started so many weight loss journeys I would expect some, y'know, weight loss. She's spinning her wheels and creating a bigger rut that's that much harder to get out of.


----------



## sevynohthree (Jul 30, 2019)

so... she is in a "sleep study" tonight. anyone else think that is a lie? i honestly think she is in a deep state of regret and trying to change hr license plate seeing as we now have it and can look her up at our own free will. 

i also do not buy her whole "i like rock music that was only slightly popular" routine// i think he anthem is probably miley cyrus' song "we can't stop".

we can't stop
and we wont stop (goin to arbys)
cant you see its me who own the night
cant you see me livin that drive thru life
yeah yeaaaah


----------



## Henessey (Jul 30, 2019)

Came back after a while to see what our cow has been up to. 
*Boring than before.
*No weight loss.
*No exercise video of any kind.
*Talks even more than before. I watched some videos on 2x speed and it didn't help.  The cow sure knows how to blab blab blab.
* Still cant make a proper good looking meal ( this means she is still secretly eating fast foods.)
*Booooooring!!
*Lies about seeking proper medical help. Who prescribes all the convenient medicine she seems to be taking great pleasure in?
You suck Jabba.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jul 30, 2019)

Is this bitch eating food her fucking cat has licked


----------



## Not me (Jul 30, 2019)

yeah, just let me grab my phone instead of discipline my cat right away. What a dumb bish.

Why? Just why are fatties such bad pet owners????
The Slatons are mentally handicapped but Chinny has no excuse


----------



## Wyzzerd (Jul 30, 2019)

I'm confused, I thought _beezin_ was a good thing? But _beezer_ is an insult or derogatory? Dammit chantal! How are we supposed to use this new trendsetting slang if you don't teach us how they work!?!


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 30, 2019)

Wyzzerd said:


> I'm confused, I thought _beezin_ was a good thing? But _beezer_ is an insult or derogatory? Dammit chantal! How are we supposed to use this new trendsetting slang if you don't teach us how they work!‽



Take me out back and shoot me in the head for both knowing this and explaining this, but "beezin'" is retardo-fatspeak for "being naughty"


----------



## raritycunt (Jul 30, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Is this bitch eating food her fucking cat has licked
> View attachment 866566



I've never wanted a cat to run away more than I do chantals cats, leave them alone for fuck sake. At least Amber doesn't bug her cats much


----------



## CH 815 (Jul 30, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Is this bitch eating food her fucking cat has licked
> View attachment 866566



All this "Sham needs Keto" - "Sham isn't doing keto" is stupid. Aren't cats doing keto by default? Aren't they basically carnivores?


----------



## Whatthefuck (Jul 30, 2019)

Gastric Ghoul said:


> All this "Sham needs Keto" - "Sham isn't doing keto" is stupid. Aren't cats doing keto by default? Aren't they basically carnivores?


They're not basically carnivores, they are carnivores. These dumb bitches who try to make their cats vegan and shit are killing them. There are certain proteins cats need to survive as opposed to dogs which are omnivores. So, yeah, even on dry kibble, it's all got massive amounts of animal protein so SHAAAMMMM has been keto for a fuck ton longer than Chantal ever will.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jul 30, 2019)

Gastric Ghoul said:


> All this "Sham needs Keto" - "Sham isn't doing keto" is stupid. Aren't cats doing keto by default? Aren't they basically carnivores?


I'm sure she gets her cats some garbage grocery store brand that's packed full of corn and other carb heavy fillers. Her cats wish they were on a keto diet.


----------



## Peetz's Bank Account (Jul 30, 2019)

I think fat people like Chintard Poopypants are shite pet owners (and parents) because the pet/child is an accessory and their way of making themselves feel like they have actually contributed something to the world or like they are a good, generous and charitable person. To chintal, letting SHAMmmmm walk all over her kitchen table with her bacteria covered paws and lick her breakfast is her good deed for the day. They rarely discipline the accessory because in their world any kind of discipline, including self-discipline, is mean and abusive and everybody should eat burger king and shit rainbows as much as they so please. Oh, except when they're living vicariously through their accessory with child beauty pageants and shoving their cats and dogs into doll clothes.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Jul 30, 2019)

I feel bad for Sham, but worse for BeBeJunes. She doesn't seem to get as much camera time or attention as Sam. She's 17 years old and probably in need of veterinary/dental care, poor girl.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Jul 30, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Take me out back and shoot me in the head for both knowing this and explaining this, but "beezin'" is retardo-fatspeak for "being naughty"


Fuck me, I've been wracking my brain over this for months.


----------



## Ellana (Jul 30, 2019)

In her live stream a week ago some fan asked Cuntal what she should draw. Chinsall answered Lucifer from Cinderella. That inspired this exceptional piece I call "Lucifer's Revenge." 
JUSTICE FOR SHAM AND BEBEJUNES  




/end autism


----------



## downloads (Jul 30, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Is this bitch eating food her fucking cat has licked
> View attachment 866566



The everything but the bagel topping she has on there contains dried garlic and onion, both are very toxic to cats.  This woman doesn't care about anyone or anything but herself.


----------



## DongMiguel (Jul 30, 2019)

So, wait, is she just gonna eat that food after her cat slobbed all over it? Nasty.


----------



## thejackal (Jul 30, 2019)

DongMiguel said:


> So, wait, is she just gonna eat that food after her cat slobbed all over it? Nasty.



Although evidence is mixed about the parasite cats carry and any effects on humans I personally would not be letting my cats eat off the same plates as the humans in the house as shown in a couple videos.  Common sense is lacking in Chantal, to say the least.  Why does she feed her cats off the same plates she uses to eat off?  Laziness?  Probably.

Also, I'd like to expand on her definition of "beezin".  It's more than just "being bad" she uses it almost as a catch all for normal cat behavior like rolling over for petting, back scratching, playing with toys and so forth.  Lord only knows how and why she coined this term and why she thinks normal cat behavior is "misbehavior".


----------



## ZH 792 (Jul 30, 2019)

Doesn't she feed her cats on the table?  And she let's them touch/sniff her food before she eats?  I don't even want to know about the litterbox situation.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Jul 30, 2019)

I'm almost sure she doesn't give anti-parasite meds to her cats. Gross.
But, might be good for Chantal - it's easy to lose weight whe you have parasytes.


----------



## JimmyHill'sBlarms (Jul 30, 2019)

YouDontWantToKnow said:


> Doesn't she feed her cats on the table?  And she let's them touch/sniff her food before she eats?  I don't even want to know about the litterbox situation.



Okay, eating off the same plate is a bit controversial, but what's so bad about sniffing? They don't even touch the food in that case.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jul 30, 2019)

JimmyHill'sBlarms said:


> Okay, eating off the same plate is a bit controversial, but what's so bad about sniffing? They don't even touch the food in that case.


If they're close enough to sniff, then they're getting thier hair and shit covered feet all over the table.

Edit: if she's too fat to even tie her shoes there's no way that litterbox is getting changed with any regularity too.


----------



## thejackal (Jul 30, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> If they're close enough to sniff, then they're getting thier hair and shit covered feet all over the table.



I'd love to see Chantal be honest with us and show us the dark unwashed corners of her apartment, including the infamous "pizza box" closet.    The one time she showed her pantry it looked like she had some sort of egg or possible rat droppings caked on the sides.

Maybe having the cats actually keeps the small vermin out of her apt and some of the bugs.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 30, 2019)

Wow, are we that hard up that we're sperging on the cats?  The cat is sniffing the food, not eating it. Even if he did lick the bacon, considering the cats have their asses on the table, the counters, she feeds them the pureed cat treats on the same table surface where she eats and now we know she also lets them use the same ugly ass Burgandy plates she eats out of. 

Ah. I take that back. It seems the fucking cats are worthy of sperging... and yea, there's been no mention as to the condition of BB Junes and her teeth though that was a topic back in spring in-between chimp out cycles.


----------



## PatTraverse (Jul 30, 2019)

Wyzzerd said:


> I'm confused, I thought _beezin_ was a good thing? But _beezer_ is an insult or derogatory? Dammit chantal! How are we supposed to use this new trendsetting slang if you don't teach us how they work!‽


I do not think Beezin has a real solid definition as Chantal uses the word liberally whenever the cat does _anything_. She is all over the place as a person so of course a word she invented would not have a strict definition.

Because of that, there is no real reason to even try to dissect it. Just a stupid word from a stupid mind.


----------



## Entertain me (Jul 30, 2019)

Can we talk about the fact that although Bibi (supposedly) wants five kids, he (supposedly) just shrugged it off that his beloved girlfriend is getting a hysterectomy and he wants to stay with Chantal? Does he not comprehend what a hysterectomy is?! Anybody here still thinks we need to "free Bibi" or is this guy just beta as fuck? If he wanted out, this would have been the perfect opportunity. But no, he's staying with the beachball. Mind boggling, reminds me of my 600 lb life where the vilest of people still have partners by their side. I have no pity with the guy.


----------



## wetcarpet (Jul 30, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> If they're close enough to sniff, then they're getting thier hair and shit covered feet all over the table.
> 
> Edit: if she's too fat to even tie her shoes there's no way that litterbox is getting changed with any regularity too.


So this begs the question...

*Who fucking cleans those cats' literboxes?! *


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Jul 30, 2019)

eraserheadd said:


> Who fucking cleans those cats' literboxes?!


>implying they are being cleaned


----------



## Casket Base (Jul 30, 2019)

Spoiler: On the phrase "beezin"



It means to exist/live, a play on "to be". Nicki Minaj has a line that goes "I beez in the trap" meaning literally "I am in the drug scene". So anything the cats do is "beezin" because they are "beezin" cats.


----------



## jellybean (Jul 30, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> Archive of Day 19
> View attachment 864261


Our gorls really love their everything but the bagel seasoning!


----------



## JoyQ (Jul 30, 2019)

I thought beezin was napping because that’s what Sam seems to be attempting before Chins verbally assaults him every 15 minutes. 

Litter box sperging: I don’t know what her income is like but there are fancy litter boxes that do 90% of the work for you but they can cost $100-600 and ideally you have one litter box per cat. They can either shuffle the litter and deposit it into a bag or use like a grating system to push it into a pocket at the bottom. Then all you really have to do is throw out the all the litter like once a week and clean it a tiny bit maybe once a month. There’s no scooping. 

Also there is a clear consensus on what condiments are bad for Keto and which are okay and ketchup is one of the worst offenders. That’s basic Keto. How do you fuck up this badly?


----------



## thejackal (Jul 30, 2019)

jellybean said:


> Our gorls really love their everything but the bagel seasoning!



should rename it "deathfat seasoning" or maybe "everything but weight loss".


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 30, 2019)

Entertain me said:


> Can we talk about the fact that although Bibi (supposedly) wants five kids, he (supposedly) just shrugged it off that his beloved girlfriend is getting a hysterectomy and he wants to stay with Chantal? Does he not comprehend what a hysterectomy is?! Anybody here still thinks we need to "free Bibi" or is this guy just beta as fuck? If he wanted out, this would have been the perfect opportunity. But no, he's staying with the beachball. Mind boggling, reminds me of my 600 lb life where the vilest of people still have partners by their side. I have no pity with the guy.



He's an adult. If he wanted kids that badly he would press for marriage and/or to have kids. He doesn't. They are not married, his life is video games and work. If only his sister is nearby and the rest of the family in Senegal, he may not want to have kids in Canada and live so far away from his family.



JoyQ said:


> I thought beezin was napping because that’s what Sam seems to be attempting before Chins verbally assaults him every 15 minutes.
> 
> Litter box sperging: I don’t know what her income is like but there are fancy litter boxes that do 90% of the work for you but they can cost $100-600 and ideally you have one litter box per cat. They can either shuffle the litter and deposit it into a bag or use like a grating system to push it into a pocket at the bottom. Then all you really have to do is throw out the all the litter like once a week and clean it a tiny bit maybe once a month. There’s no scooping.
> 
> Also there is a clear consensus on what condiments are bad for Keto and which are okay and ketchup is one of the worst offenders. That’s basic Keto. How do you fuck up this badly?



I think the issue is if she can't bend over enough to tie her shoe, how the fuck can she bend over to pick up anything off the floor like a litter box. Hell, she has trouble reaching into a grocery bag. Even if she uses one of the automatic scooping cleaning boxes, they still have a bag that needs to be emptied out. I can't see her taking on that task and probably why Bibi won't 'let her' have a third cat. 

Regarding the ketchup, she indicates it's sugar-free which Heinz and other brands do offer. Though I'm used to ketchup going on eggs, not as a dip for bacon. But bitch loves to dip her shit in something - that's one nuance she has that I don't think will end. It's as if she has to touch the food, dip it and then consume it. 

I've also been intrigued that she doesn't actually eat on camera anymore - just shots of the food.  I wonder if that's by her own decision as to not be 'mukbanging'  or something the doctor told her that needed to stop for her mental health.

Though it seems the Script Cocktail she's on definitely is making a noticable difference now. I think the question is when this second coupon she got out of a courtesy, will she find a way to afford it? If so, what the fuck is going to happen when she goes through any withdrawal? The anxiety, mood swings, the binges.. do they come back? If so, do we have a boss level chimp out? Or does she actually adult, figure out a plan and she stays consistent for the longest time ever that she's been uploading to Youtube? 

We'll have to see...


----------



## Turd Blossom (Jul 30, 2019)

Chantal's latest offering. She didn't go to the gym because she thinks she has the keto flu. Apparently justified eating "dirty keto" because it was a weird day, but is going to get back on track tomorrow, guize!
Fun fact: among the essentials she packed for the sleep study was her bald patch powder.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 30, 2019)

A lot of people would get addicted to the endorphin rush you get after a solid workout. Three weeks should get you into the gym habit. Then again, you ain’t gonna get an endorphin rush walking on the treadmill for 15 minutes.
The journey, if there even was one, is starting to crumble.


----------



## thejackal (Jul 30, 2019)

Chantal dragging those nurses that couldn't find a vein in her disgusting fat padded hands really rubs me the wrong way.  You get free healthcare and use the resources of 5 average people just STFU and appreciate that they even see you.

She doesn't even have a proper overnight bag she's using a canvas shopping bag for her sleep study overnight.  And she wants to do a travel show.  Shows you how much she gets out and about.

Does she know how dumb it sounds when she's claiming 1800 calories is an "off track day" for her?  Her TDEE is about 3500 calories.  She'd still be losing 3-4 lbs a week if she was really only eating 1800-2000 calories a day.  That would be real progress.   As usual she's so far up her own ass she doesn't realize how easily her lies are exposed.  If she's lost real weight, on the order of 25-35lbs in her next weight in,  she can can give me a black hat sticker.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jul 30, 2019)

Day 20 and 21 archive:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Jul 30, 2019)

I love watching lol cows show their food off. I especially like the way they have to point to each item on their plate with their fat, bloated fingers when they tell us about it.  Like we can’t make the distinction between an egg & a piece of bacon without them pointing at it, or poking it. They just love their food.


----------



## thejackal (Jul 30, 2019)

Big Al's Crusty Sty said:


> I love watching lol cows show their food off. I especially like the way they have to point to each item on their plate with their fat, bloated fingers when they tell us about it.  Like we can’t make the distinction between an egg & a piece of bacon without them pointing at it, or poking it. They just love their food.



Thank god she showed us the greasy meat piled on greasy meat "healthy breakfast" from her favorite  diner by zooming in and out on it like an autist.  That she has a particular diner in mind when she goes to her mom's just shows how utterly obsessed with food she is, even while on a "diet" she plans her days around food and restaurants.

Her sister looks to be on a permabulk as well.  Whatever mom is serving up it's not lean veggies.  Although you can tell her sister has some tree trunks for legs and is  at least putting her excess calories to use building some muscle.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Jul 30, 2019)

How can she possibly tell she's got keto flu.  That high fat diet combined with no gall bladder means she wrecking the toilet every five minutes anyway.  Maybe she's got the constipation variant rather than the diarrhea.  Still, people that fat routinely have terrible headaches, difficulty sleeping, brain fog, nausea and muscle aches.  Her daily life as a death fat encroaching on infinifat is pretty much keto flu symptoms anyway.


----------



## AllAboardChewChew (Jul 30, 2019)

Holy crap she sounded insane when that dog and her sister were in the video. Also how much ranch was that? Looked like she had it next to her plate to drink there was so much. There's no chance she's only having 1600 - 1700 calories per day.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Jul 30, 2019)

AllAboardChewChew said:


> Holy crap she sounded insane when that dog and her sister were in the video. Also how much ranch was that? Looked like she had it next to her plate to drink there was so much. There's no chance she's only having 1600 - 1700 calories per day.


She was definitely channeling Tammy Slaton with that horrifying "GIMME KISS" segment. Not only does she constantly pester her own cats, but she has to pester her Mom's poor dog too. 
That dog does not entertain any of Chantal's nonsense, he's hands-down the best character in the Chintaliverse.


----------



## NP 901 (Jul 30, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> Edit: if she's too fat to even tie her shoes there's no way that litterbox is getting changed with any regularity too.



I’m pretty sure that’s a job she relegates to her black fupa butler.


----------



## AllAboardChewChew (Jul 30, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> She was definitely channeling Tammy Slaton with that horrifying "GIMME KISS" segment. Not only does she constantly pester her own cats, but she has to pester her Mom's poor dog too.
> That dog does not entertain any of Chantal's nonsense, he's hands-down the best character in the Chintaliverse.



The noise she made when the dog was by the stairs was nightmarish.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jul 30, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> Day 20 and 21 archive:
> View attachment 867614


Day 21? Why is she still as fat as ever?
Oh, I know -eating enough for 4.


----------



## GuiltyAsCharged (Jul 30, 2019)

According to Chantal’s calorie counting app, she has access to these magical foods that you can eat many servings of and still stay way under 2,000 calories. It’s amazing. Her and LifeByJen must order from the same magical food company.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Jul 30, 2019)

Found this in the comments on the latest video. Can you imagine if Chantal tried voice acting? The people in the recording studio would have blood pouring out of their headphones by the end of the session. 

"_HEEHEE, eh_?"

"Chantal, please stop the ear-splitting cackles, off-key cat songs, and TMI storytimes. We're on a tight schedule here!"

_"Shhh! I said, shhh! What're you doin' Mr. Director? Are you beezin' today?"_

Sorry for the shitpost but I'm getting bored over here waiting for a chimpout.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jul 30, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> View attachment 867834
> 
> Found this in the comments on the latest video. Can you imagine if Chantal tried voice acting? The people in the recording studio would have blood pouring out of their headphones by the end of the session.
> 
> ...


This is surely a comment from a 'hater' just trying to stroke her ego. No sane person hears this bitch and wants to hear more of her.


----------



## Wyzzerd (Jul 30, 2019)

GuiltyAsCharged said:


> According to Chantal’s calorie counting app, she has access to these magical foods that you can eat many servings of and still stay way under 2,000 calories. It’s amazing. Her and LifeByJen must order from the same magical food company.



Don't you know that snacks don't count as calories? Or drinks? Or sauces? And who really knows how big that serving was, just pick a standard serving size. 

Also no such magic food exists, trust me, I would be selling it and making billions.


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (Jul 30, 2019)

thejackal said:


> Thank god she showed us the greasy meat piled on greasy meat "healthy breakfast" from her favorite  diner by zooming in and out on it like an autist.  That she has a particular diner in mind when she goes to her mom's just shows how utterly obsessed with food she is, even while on a "diet" she plans her days around food and restaurants.
> 
> Her sister looks to be on a permabulk as well.  Whatever mom is serving up it's not lean veggies.  Although you can tell her sister has some tree trunks for legs and is  at least putting her excess calories to use building some muscle.



Her sister makes her own lean veggies or does enough cardio for the Olympics to look like this.




Notice at 19:50 Chintal mentions her sister allowed her to share a pizza. Not like the good old days where you could sit on her and take it all is it Chantal?



Dog Prom 3D said:


> How can she possibly tell she's got keto flu.  That high fat diet combined with no gall bladder means she wrecking the toilet every five minutes anyway.  Maybe she's got the constipation variant rather than the diarrhea.  Still, people that fat routinely have terrible headaches, difficulty sleeping, brain fog, nausea and muscle aches.  Her daily life as a death fat encroaching on infinifat is pretty much keto flu symptoms anyway.



If you believe for 1 second she does not cheat and legit is in ketosis, I have this sweet hot tip about a Nigerian emperor that needs to channel a few million out of Nigeria. All he needs is your help and a small deposit for lawyer fees.


----------



## Citroen (Jul 30, 2019)

And there it is


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jul 30, 2019)

Her feet aren't swollen, they're just fat. Like the rest of her. Because she's eating thousands of excess calories a day. That's why she's gaining weight. I don't understand why she can't grasp that.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 31, 2019)

Oh shit, we're in for a massive binge and chimpout now. 

Up seven pounds - amazing.


----------



## Dafuk (Jul 31, 2019)

Yeah she has GOT TO BE LYING about the caloric intake. She is eating lots of meat with various dipping sauces off camera no doubt. If given the benefit of doing "moderate excercise " which we know she does not she would need to eat 3100 calories a day to maintain and To gain 7lbs in 6 days well that number jumps to over 6,000 calories consumed on the daily!
I believe she truly believes she stuck to her "macros" and is truly devastated by this additional reality check. She's been able to continue doing Keto because she is eating a shit ton of food and fats. Even worse is that while taking stimulants that on the normal cause weight loss and lack of appetite she has managed a 7 pound gain in like 6 days.
Also not a good idea for a self-pronounced glorified binger trying to promote self-discipline to be eating takeout and at restaurants like every single day. Smh

I give it 3 more days before she loops back to promoting veganism and feeling disgusted and ashamed by her animal consumption over the past few weeks.


----------



## Painted Pig (Jul 31, 2019)

Citroen said:


> And there it is
> 
> View attachment 868074


but her face was so slim? hopefully after this, we don't have to hear her say "wiSPS" ever the fuck again.


----------



## PatTraverse (Jul 31, 2019)

Keto really is the worst diet for Chantal. As a secret eater, she cannot be trusted to accurately count calories and honestly tell us how much she eats in a day. Like she always does, she eats her diet food, is unsatisfied because her stomach is not stuffed to the brim and ends up going to the drive-through at 3 am like has always been her habit. Calories in and calories out still matters whether you are fat-based or not and eating that much greasy food for keto plus her standard trash, the calorie count goes up fast.

Chantal would be the perfect specimen for the Secret Eaters show as we would finally know exactly how much she consumes in a day. That or she would actually lose a ton of weight during filming because having a camera pointed at her would possibly force her to show some discipline. I can imagine her being more shifty eyed than ever and she would either show her crazy on camera or have to actually develop the restraint to reign it in. Either way, entertainment guaranteed.


----------



## fatfuck (Jul 31, 2019)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## CH 815 (Jul 31, 2019)

Citroen said:


> And there it is
> 
> View attachment 868074



"Too much sodium" I love the water weight excuse. Nice bingo.


----------



## Aldora (Jul 31, 2019)

She hasn't binged "this week" lol, but she totally binged last week and the week before.

Not that I believe her in the first place.


----------



## Chihiro (Jul 31, 2019)

'haven't binged this week' Chantal its fucking wednesday.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 31, 2019)

"I promise I have not deviated once from my eating plan, my macros, and have not binged."





ETA: Today she ate a greasy diner breakfast, coffee with heavy cream, the mystery something else from Starbucks, pizza "toppings", breaded and fried chicken wings (what happened to keto there?), a keto snack bar, a bag of candy, and keto cheese buns, and these are supposed to be the macros.


----------



## Strine (Jul 31, 2019)

Chantal lies about a weigh-in on her diet she's lying about being on where she lies about the figure reading which indicated weight gain which is also a lie because the figure she gave for past weight compared to current weight was a lie so she lies that she hasn't deviated from the diet. I'm seeing a pattern emerge here gorls

ETA: I take this to mean she's bored of this month's pretend diet, which is a relief. Hopefully there'll be a chimpout when nobody swallows her cockamamie garbage about muh sodium.

ETA2: "I can't believe keto didn't work just because I made no effort to induce ketosis or change my diet at all! I must be medically incapable of weight loss!"


----------



## Not me (Jul 31, 2019)

Strine said:


> I must be medically incapable of weight loss owning a functioning brain"



FTFY


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 31, 2019)

Yep, she didn't really gain any weight. Her fat feet are just swollen.


----------



## Barbarella (Jul 31, 2019)

Hahaha, they are all the fucking same, aren’t they? Onwards and upwards Chantel.


----------



## Aldora (Jul 31, 2019)

Views must be down, time to admit to being fatter than she said she was.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 31, 2019)

It’s almost as if keto isn’t a magic pill that allows you to stuff yourself with greasy food and look like a ballerina. There’s this thing, what do they call it, eh, cal... calories? Someone should look into that.

She gained back all the water weight she had dropped. Someone has been cheating.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Jul 31, 2019)

I have my own   theory that maybe she DID lose weight. Only, she’s been using an old, non accurate scale for the past +two years, the reading was wrong when she was around 400lbs and now it’s finally starting to show her real weight. But since she’s been lying to herself with that damn scale, she believes she actually gained.

That would be hilarious.

This said, I’m probably too optimistic. Bitch simply overate all along and should count calories instead of macros.


----------



## Aldora (Jul 31, 2019)

I don’t believe Chantal lost anything other than water weight, and the reason is this: Chantal has nothing to do with her spare time but eat, everything she does centres around food: going shopping, going out with Peetz or the other enabler, etc.

When Chantal has something to fill her time with, other than filling her mouth, then MAYBE she could lose weight, and it’s a big fucking maybe, because now she is at the point where she wants a bariatric walker and to be even less active than she is now.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jul 31, 2019)

If she was holding _seven pounds_ of fluid in her feet, she'd be unable to walk. I don't understand this willful ignorance she engages in.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jul 31, 2019)

Citroen said:


> And there it is
> 
> View attachment 868074


Ahhhhh it's good to be back. Keto Groundhog Day 1 -again.

The only reason she decided on this diet was because she could eat all the cheese & meat she could stuff into her maw.
But, she is eating enough for 4.
Chantal must believe every dipping sauce & drink from Starbucks has zero calories. That every 'snack' is a free food & that she have multiple snacks per day. In all these days, she has never made a decent homemade meal. Everything is processed garbage. And did she buy 25 bags of those wisps? Good God, she eats them multiple times a day.
We've all said it before -until Chantal gets mental help, nothing is going to work. Her mind is obsessed by food 24/7. 
I imagine all she thought of when she saw the scale was, '7 pounds & I can't believe I gave up McDonalds with Peetz for this' 'And I didn't even eat the pizza' 'And I passed on the egg bites from Starbucks' and, and, and. She sacrificed sooooooo much guyz & look what happened -the stars are against her & she gained weight.

Even FatByJen gained everything back & said her doctor forbid her from doing Keto. She beat Chantal to that excuse, but in the end, they both gained weight 'doing Keto.' I find that hilarious.

How many of us laughed when her ass-patters kept telling her how much slimmer she looked, while we all said she looked the same or even fatter? We told her the truth, but are the haters.
She gets what she deserves. When you believe liars, you get screwed. Period.

I wonder which fast food place was the lucky recipient of her weight gain binge? She "promised" she was on track & didn't cheat, so we all know what that means. Chantal lies.

August should be fun.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 31, 2019)

Her supporters are even more delusional than she is. The amount of people telling her she’s doing great is ridiculous. Some retards even told her it’s muscle...

To me there are three major hypotheses:

Chantal lied about everything and faked her last weigh-in.
Chantal ate low carb for a while, lost some water weight, gave up, and gained everything back.
Chantal ate low carb for a while, lost some weight, got bored with it, faked a weight gain to have an excuse why keto isn’t for her.
I can totally see her following a low carb diet for a short while, since it’s an excuse to eat greasy food. The high of a new diet was enough to give it some momentum. I believe she did low carb for a while and did lose some water weight (it’s not hard at all to do). She got bored with it, slipped up a couple of times, and gave up completely. She’s been binging since then. All the water weight is back and she most likely gained some fat.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Jul 31, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> Onwards and upwards Chantel.


To infinifat and beyond!


----------



## Fatty-boom-boom (Jul 31, 2019)

The cysts have grown you guys!


----------



## Skin Fold Odor (Jul 31, 2019)

Chantals mother made ‘keto cheese buns’ thanks mom, your deathfat whale of a daughter did so well after your last keto friendly concoction. 
Chantal:  ‘I’m taking ONE home’ 
Yeah, sure Jen. One.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jul 31, 2019)

Skin Fold Odor said:


> View attachment 868540
> 
> Chantals mother made ‘keto cheese buns’ thanks mom, your deathfat whale of a daughter did so well after your last keto friendly concoction.
> Chantal:  ‘I’m taking ONE home’
> Yeah, sure Jen. One.


I think her mom is secretly a Kiwi.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Jul 31, 2019)

Skin Fold Odor said:


> View attachment 868540
> 
> Chantals mother made ‘keto cheese buns’ thanks mom, your deathfat whale of a daughter did so well after your last keto friendly concoction.
> Chantal:  ‘I’m taking ONE home’
> Yeah, sure Jen. One.


I’d love to hear how much her mom has lost on this diet and the sister .... meanwhile Chantal gained back the water weight she lost which means she’s been cheating or miscalculated carbs.


----------



## ZH 792 (Jul 31, 2019)

I know I may be repeating what others have said: calories in; calories out. Eat less, move more. If you aren't measuring and weighing your food and keeping track of your calories, it is easy to underestimate your food intake. All those side dips are just full of calories. 

Her posts are combination of ALR and LifeByJen. I'm surprised she didn't say she has to unswell.


----------



## irishAzoth (Jul 31, 2019)

Citroen said:


> And there it is
> 
> View attachment 868074


give me an autistic reaction cuz I giggle like a schoolgirl and clapped in front of my screen when I saw this 
I love keto era


----------



## Ghost of the diet (Jul 31, 2019)

Perfect reasoning on why Chantal gained weight. 100% true and flawless thinking right there.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jul 31, 2019)

There's one reason she's gaining weight. Because she's eating too much. The only real mystery is _why_ she's so stunned she's gaining weight. Either she knows she's eating too much and not tracking it in hopes a miracle will happen and Jesus will magic the weight off of her... or she really doesn't realize she's eating as much as she actually is. I don't know if she's actually dumb enough to think the thousands of calories worth of snacks and ranch dip she's apparently gobbling really don't count, but... who knows. She's not a smart woman.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jul 31, 2019)

Chimptal is gonna be in trouble


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 31, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> Chantal ate low carb for a while, lost some weight, got bored with it, faked a weight gain to have an excuse why keto isn’t for her.



I think you're on to something here. She weighed in tonight. She never weighs in at night. No one does. It doesn't make sense to. Not only did she weigh in at night, she weighed in after a self-admitted day of shitty eating. 

I have a theory. She drove home on the infamous back-from-Cornwall fast food route after a cheat day filled with shit food. Last time she did that, a week or two ago on this "keto journey", she stopped for two McDonald's meals. She also did her sleep study, and she rewarded herself with breakfast out and all the other junk. 

I'm thinking either she stopped for a fast food binge and weighed in afterwards to feel better about herself, deluded enough to think she'd lost weight, to assuage some of the binge guilt.

OR she weighed in because she was planning on closing out the cheat day with some fast food or another pizza. Maybe she thought she'd check her weight, thinking she'd be down, and that would somehow justify a final "treat" on her cheat day (because the diner breakfast, secret Starbucks food, pizza, breaded wings, candy, snack bar, and cheese buns weren't enough).

Or maybe she wanted to binge free-and-clear and weighed in knowing she'd gained in order to ditch keto. Does she have a doc appt tomorrow? Maybe she was angling for a doctor's order to stop keto.

Whatever the case, she weighed in at night after a cheat day. She had some kind of motive.


----------



## Citroen (Jul 31, 2019)

Chantal's been solely focused on the carb content of her food and not on the calories. It's clear that a lot of what she showed, especially restaurant meals, were very high in calories - calories she never even mentioned. I don't know if that was a conscious or unconscious decision on part, but it's definitely self-sabotage. It's like a part of her just didn't want to go through with it, so she maintained the fantasy of a weight loss regimen for herself and the viewers. That's no doubt why she was able to last to day 20 with minimal binging in the first place: she felt comfortable because she was overeating via fats and protein.


----------



## Gene's Secret Cat (Jul 31, 2019)

YouDontWantToKnow said:


> If you aren't measuring and weighing your food and keeping track of your calories, it is easy to underestimate your food intake.



This right here is why she can never be successful on ANY diet.  Keto, IF, OMAD, SAD, ghost diet... doesn't matter.


----------



## fatfuck (Jul 31, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> I think you're on to something here. She weighed in tonight. She never weighs in at night. No one does. It doesn't make sense to. Not only did she weigh in at night, she weighed in after a self-admitted day of shitty eating.



this is chantal we're talking about not some random guy who has a life and sees this as a permanent lifestyle change.

she just said that she can't believe she's already on day 21 and that she's almost done with her 31 day challenge. 31 days and a weight gain. great challenge. but the big question is what happens after 31 days? we'll soon find out.

the point is she is so obsessed with losing weight that everything has to be perfect. that's why she obsesses so much with carcinogens and other bullshit. she desperately wants to find a way to quick and effortless weight loss.

losing 2 lbs in a week is too slow. she probably did the math and found out that it would take her like 3 years to get down to normal weight. in her eyes that's 3 years too long. she suffers on these diets and wants to speed them up in any way possible. that's why she constantly weighs herself and keeps adding more and more stuff (OMAD, gym, etc.) thinking it'll speed up up the process. it's similar to people who are new to gym that constantly look in the mirror after mere days thinking they will transform their body so fast.

her slipping up is a perfect example of how obsessed she is. in her eyes having something she shouldn't have has ruined entire day or possibly week so why bother going on? she'll pig out and then start again next week hoping it doesn't happen again.

she'll never lose weight unless she takes some drastic measures. at this point i don't think even a psychologist can fix her way of thinking she was doing for 30+ years. the only time she eats a normal portion is when she's eating out in public because she's ashamed of being seen eating large amounts of food.

the biggest question is why is she even doing weight loss? it's not for her health, that's for sure. allegedly she's been living with tumorous cysts for so long and doesn't care about the dangers. it's for cosmetic reasons and to show the haters wrong. she wants to be envied. she wants to be the smug person and say "i told you so" to all the doubters. she wants to turn her made up lover and eye fucking by random strangers stories into a reality.

she's the type of person that thinks she's better than everyone else. if she had a long term partner who supported her for years on her weight loss journey she would discard him as a piece of trash the moment she gets skinny.


----------



## Dafuk (Jul 31, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> "I promise I have not deviated once from my eating plan, my macros, and have not binged."
> 
> View attachment 868351
> 
> ...


Where is she getting 33g Fiber from. Like no mam . Not from the foods listed that is for sure


----------



## Tastes Like Power (Jul 31, 2019)

Swollen feet - lol.

Chantal’s weight gain is one of two things (or a combination of both):

1. Too many carbs. Eating keto expels a lot of sodium, and keto dieters are told to eat more salt as a result. The diet is naturally anti-inflammatory if done correctly. Her feet shouldn’t swell if she’s in ketosis under normal circumstances. She may not be in ketosis. So she could be cheating, or miscalculating carbs, or eating too many artificial sweeteners. Some, like maltitol, might as well be sugar in terms of the insulin spike.

2. Too many calories. Initially, keto puts most dieters in a caloric deficit because carbs tend to ramp up appetite, and fat, while high calorie, is meant to satiate. Some keto dieters can get away with only counting carbs initially because they won’t eat enough calories to maintain or gain weight, especially if morbidly obese. But it’s not going to work on someone who eats out of compulsion or hedonism without actually feeling hungry. Chantal likely fits into that category - “eaiting” is more a habit & enjoyment for her than a need to satisfy actual hunger.

My guess is both, because Chantal lies.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jul 31, 2019)

She didn't gain 7 pounds from one cheat day. She's been over eating every day since she claims she lost weight. Probably as a reward for losing a small amount of weight.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Jul 31, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> losing 2 lbs in a week is too slow. she probably did the math and found out that it would take her like 3 years to get down to normal weight. in her eyes that's 3 years too long. she suffers on these diets and wants to speed them up in any way possible. that's why she constantly weighs herself and keeps adding more and more stuff (OMAD, gym, etc.) thinking it'll speed up up the process. it's similar to people who are new to gym that constantly look in the mirror after mere days thinking they will transform their body so fast.



This right here is why she will never lose weight. She refuses to do something simple and reasonable that may amount to only 2 lbs a week. She refuses to cut her portions or restrict in any way. She simply wants to continue to eat whatever she wants and lose weight. She absolutely cannot give up her junk and she never will. We all know that there is no way she recorded her macros correctly. We all know she didn't count the gallons of ranch or ketchup or Christ knows what else. We've seen the way she "measures" food before and instead of a level tbsp it's always heaping to the point of being at least 1 1/2-2 tbsp. You know she doesn't count that. She thinks keto means she can eat as much as she wants as long as there are no carbs, yet we know she's eating carbs because she's nowhere near ketosis. I don't know shit about this diet other than what I've gleaned on here and I feel like a fucking subject matter expert compared to this moron. 

She's mentally incapable of what it takes to lose weight on her own and she's too arrogant to ask for help. So, fatty will die a fatty and we're just along to enjoy the carousel.


----------



## starbucks (Jul 31, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> I think you're on to something here. She weighed in tonight. She never weighs in at night. No one does. It doesn't make sense to. Not only did she weigh in at night, she weighed in after a self-admitted day of shitty eating.
> 
> I have a theory. She drove home on the infamous back-from-Cornwall fast food route after a cheat day filled with shit food. Last time she did that, a week or two ago on this "keto journey", she stopped for two McDonald's meals. She also did her sleep study, and she rewarded herself with breakfast out and all the other junk.
> 
> ...



    Or.....she's been cheating all along. That would be my guess


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 31, 2019)

Okay, I'm going to join the Speculate on the Seven Pound Gain theory game!  These are my guesses:

1. Hidden carbs. Since our goryl has dined out quite a bit since she started seeing her doctor a month ago. We need to remember she started the keto shit about 2 weeks after officially starting her program with a medical professional who is specialized in disordered eating. Hidden carbs everywhere and more of a risk since Chantal does not preview menus and nutritional facts in advance. She doesn't know how most foods in restaurants are made (veggies slathered in butter, salt, flour to get grilled/sauteed meats get crispy on the outside, wings are breaded, not all sugar free syrups are low in carbs.  There's also some carbs in pre-shredded cheese in potato starch powder to keep it from clumping and sticking together.

2. Ranch. Bitch knew when she bought it that it would be something to watch carefully at 1 carb per tablespoon and her often measuring out 3 tablespoons for a half a cucumber. Hint: If the dip has more carbs than the actual vessel of the dip, don't fucking eat it.

3. Sodium. Goryl is eating bacon for first meal, pork sausages with second meal. Her diner meal is ham, sausages. Her pickled beans, regular pickles, and she's for whatever reason thinking she needs a fuck ton of electrolytes...the whisps are parm cheese has sodium , the wholly guacamole cups she has two of a day is 2 net carbs a service so that's 4 a day and has sodium...she's also eating cheese and meat toppings scrapped of pizza several times. 

4. The most likely reason - she's secret eating and/or mindlessly eating.  To the post that recommended she be on that show, I've often wondered it. ALso the show, the UK version I've seen on YewTube they hide the cameras, have people follow them that dig up thrown out receipts - whatever proof of them to track everything they actually eat. Then display all the food they were observed eating. The mindless eating is that she was totally unaware when she had that pizza slice from the bakery because she can't make her own avocado toast, that she was eating it in her fucking car. Even though it was her thumbnail.  Mindless eating also means if she's not measuring and eyeing portions, she's definitely over eating meaning all her macros are off and higher in calories and carbs than she's actually counting.

I also think the other part of likely a binge is because she went to visit family and so far her binges have happened on her drive home. If she did not binge this week after visiting her family, that's some sort of progress. But I'm skeptical since the whole sleep observation seemed to stress her out. But she also seems to be pretty medicated and calmer lately.

5. Meds. Least likely to be a possibility. Throwing it in as it may be a variable though Vyvanse doesn't seem to have weight gain as a side effect.

6. Her scale. I am a supporter that her scale may not be working correctly. There's no way she's stayed int he 360 -380 range for two years. If so she'd still be wearing the same ratty ass shirts as she had in 2017. I think when she does her hauls it's to go a size bigger as her face/chin/neck fat has definitely increased.


----------



## Peetz's Bank Account (Jul 31, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> The most likely reason - she's secret eating and/or mindlessly eating. To the post that recommended she be on that show, I've often wondered it. ALso the show, the UK version I've seen on YewTube they hide the cameras, have people follow them that dig up thrown out reciepts - whatever proof of them to track everything they actually eat. Then display all the food they were observed eating. The mindless eating is that she was totally unaware when she had that pizza slice from the bakery because she can't make her own avocado toast, that she was eating it in her fucking car. Even though it was her thumbnail.


This. Even healthy people do this although to a much lesser extent. Chantal is really only counting actual meals. There's probably her fair share of "quick snacks" in there- crappy gas station taquitos and the like, drive-through runs when she passes by fast food places and is feeling hungry, maybe a greasy breakfast sandwich or cheese danish with her daily coffee. Speaking of coffee she probably has more than one calorie-laden latte every day that she doesn't tell us about which adds to the grand total. I can imagine she has 0 energy from carrying around so much weight so she craves that sugar/flavoring chemical/caffeine boost a few times a day.


----------



## thejackal (Jul 31, 2019)

Come on we all fucking know why she's not losing weight it's because she's lying to herself and not eating below her TDEE.  Period.  Her food log might as well be Brianna Wu's resume.  It's just a LARP for asspats online.  

When Chantal can stop lying to herself -- including faked indignation that the scale isn't moving -- then she'll be on a path to losing weight.   We'll see if that happens before she's hospitalized and/or bedbound.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Jul 31, 2019)

New development coming.  Freelee  the vegan cunt did a video on Amberlynn and the comments begged for one on our gorl Chantal.  She will seriously chimpout having the skinny vegan blonde she wishes to be come for her.


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Jul 31, 2019)

Too funny. Assuming she isn't just lying as usual, she sounds like the newbies that pop up on the My Fitness Pal forums crying because they're trying so hard and logging everything but they just aren't losing weight. The problem is always inaccurate logging. Always. They'll keep going out to eat, which is next to impossible to accurately track, or eyeball their amounts, or use measuring cups instead of a kitchen scale, or they suck at picking accurate database entries, or they just don't log everything (snacks, condiments, cooking oil, etc) or some combination of any of those.

Chantal isn't too bright. It's easy to picture her finally actually thinking she's doing it right just to turn around and fuck it up because she's dumb. I can absolutely see her being the kind of goober who uses MFP but picks some random person's homemade recipes for her tracking instead of whatever she was actually eating.

Whether she's lying or just dumb, she still comes out looking like a bloated turd. Heehee!


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Jul 31, 2019)

She's done this shit before - "I've been trying so hard and I've been doing so well! I just don't understand how I haven't lost weight! ". It's just part of the lie, and it gets her followers to provide the excuses for her. 

This is from Day 10 of last year's weightloss journey that turned out to be a complete lie all along (she eventually confessed on Day 25). 



Spoiler: Definitely just hormonal issues, yep.


----------



## GremlinKween (Jul 31, 2019)

Here we go


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Jul 31, 2019)

GremlinKween said:


> Here we go
> View attachment 869107


That was fast !!! Our favorite pig just posted on YouTube. She looks awful and can barely get a sentence out correctly. I think we are closing in on the finish line with this saga. Another boring entry with cat songs,so beware. This is staring to be Amberlynn level no-content content.


----------



## JustSomeRando (Jul 31, 2019)

I can't wait for Freelee the  banana bitch to swing the axe


----------



## Sleepy Chickens (Jul 31, 2019)

Shes so dumb to think we believe her starting weight lies, regardless of all these titillating theories of what happened since. Ugh, who cares. Seven pounds ain’t shit for someone her size. Or, it’s a day worth of her greasy meat diet shit, literally. 

She needs a channel where she can truly fake the optics of whatever thing she’s pretending to do. She’s too fat and lazy and boring to travel, she’s a balding moleperson so no one wants her beauty advice, and we all have eyes and brains so we know she’s not a weight loss channel and never will be.  

Maybe Chins-a-plenty can start a bedbound crafting channel with Necky.


----------



## Igotdigusted (Jul 31, 2019)

Dislike Freelee to the core, but i would happily watch her tear Cuntal apart.


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Jul 31, 2019)

Yes, Chantal, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Aldora (Jul 31, 2019)

Any excuse for Chantal to talk about shit.


----------



## Painted Pig (Jul 31, 2019)

pinkbutterfly said:


> Yes, Chantal, you're doing it wrong.




haha idiot


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Jul 31, 2019)

This Keto diet is like every other one she's tried.
She lies about what she's eating, but on camera is suffering for the sake of thinness & keeps filming her heroic trips to the gym & bland dinners.
Behind the camera all she does is drive from one fast food place to another. As the days go by, a few people will point out that no weight loss is showing up & the excuses start. She either has her period, or her cysts hurt or she's retaining water. That goes on a few more days & then the confession comes out.
She's been stuffing her face all along.
Many of us have said it -no scale/weigh-in will tell us anything, only the camera will. That camera is finally telling her what we've seen all along, the jig is up. She's fatter than before.

Now, what do we think she's been eating the most on this Keto diet? I guess.....poutine. I mean, it has cheese 'ya know. And gravy. Yup, that can pack on the pounds.
August is going to be fun.


----------



## Aldora (Jul 31, 2019)

Chantal fails every diet and challenge that she does, for one simple reason: she doesn't want to stop eating.

It's the same with all these mean girl fatties(Amber, Chantel, Jen, Amy, etc) they just want to be thin and stuff their faces with all their favourite foods at the same time.


----------



## Nicotine Fetish (Jul 31, 2019)

Oh, so Chantal gained weight? She's going to consult her doctor and asked him what she could be doing wrong. Why isn't the keto working? Why isn't anything working? If......only........her doctor.... would give her...... some kind of eating plan to follow?????


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 31, 2019)

lbrc27x said:


> Oh, so Chantal gained weight? She's going to consult her doctor and asked him what she could be doing wrong. Why isn't the keto working? Why isn't anything working? If......only........her doctor.... would give her...... some kind of eating plan to follow?????



Yea, and I thought the whole going to a professional for help was not for weight loss primarily but to prevent the binge eating. I get she's not going to just immediately heal whatever the fuck causes her to binge eat, or have to overeat. But she definitely had issues keeping to a simply regular balanced meal. I did notice after her doctors visit the doctor did directly ask her "Did you binge this week?" . The doctor knows.... more than likely he expects a tapering type mindset. 

It's like she has to make things way too complicated rather than doing the simple straight forward strategy that she was first told to do - three meals, with measured portions, on a regular schedule, and do not eat in the car, dining out, in the bedroom...and now she's now all sorts of figuring out how to learn net carbs. blood sugar, ketone strips, macros, and now she's constipated which is common on low carb/keto diets, and any slip is going to cause her to throw her out of ketosis, which she has not been able to achieve yet. As to the constipation, 

Usually some fiber pills in the morning (counting the carbs) and LOTS of water will help with that. If she truly did study, she'd know that would be something to expect. But no, she focuses on electrolytes because Instagram. Seriously, the woman has no research skills whatsoever. 

I do think she's using the laxatives not to help with any constipation but as a diuretic so she can see the scale move.


----------



## AllAboardChewChew (Jul 31, 2019)

7lb weight gain on keto in this amount of time is honestly an achievement but hardly surprising given how her tablespoons of ranch clock in at 1,000 calorie tubs.


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Jul 31, 2019)

Here's my hope.

Freelee comes in swinging her bananas and screaming at Chantal (the pre-diabetic) to carb up and eat fruit all day. Accompanied by some bullshit nutritional points and a topping of 'save the animals'. This sparks Chantal's innate desire to fake being vegan, timed perfectly with her keto disappointment, and she launches straight from her 30-day processed meat and dairy challenge into "I'll never eat meat agaaaain!". 

With any luck we'll get some more Medical Medium, too. The ghosty fun didn't last as long as I'd have liked


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 31, 2019)

“July 31st, day whatever”

That’s the attitude, girl. I can tell you’re taking it very seriously.


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Jul 31, 2019)

Poor Chantal. She tried so hard. Do you haters think it was easy for her to eat all the animal products she had to??  You could tell it disgusted her, but she stuck it out to get to ketosis. She did everything right. She even went to the gym & took the stairs instead of the elevator. Life isn’t fair to poor Chantal. Why was she dealt such a shitty hand in life??

(There...this is all you wanted anyways am I right Chantal??)


----------



## DNA_JACKED (Jul 31, 2019)

Nobody should take her claim of a ~6 lb or whatever weightloss and then subsequent gain seriously. 

Chantal lies. 

Her scale hasnt worked in yonks. It constantly bounces around the same upper 300s range, because she is over the weight limit. She never lost weight, her broken ass scale revealed a lower number and she believed it because she is a re.tarded cow. Now it is showing 370 again. She could have lost more weight and would never know because she is still too heavy for her scale. She has been gaining this whole time, even if she did follow keto (she didnt) she still would have eaten enough for 4 people, 5 if you count sauces. 

Chantal lies.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jul 31, 2019)

So the cow is constipated....
I wonder if the massive amounts of cheese have anything to do with it?


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jul 31, 2019)

Archive of Day 22




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## WeDon'tNeedToWhisper (Jul 31, 2019)

She has a blood sugar level of 6 - after fasting, tells us the average range is 4-something to 5.9 and she says "NOT BAD". Bitch. What the fuck?! I know she's pre diabetic but got damn. It's the same thing with all these delusional fatties; as long as they're still alive and breathing then they're in this imaginary safe zone. Phew! I'm still only _pre diabetic._


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Jul 31, 2019)

Eating fewer calories can cause your body to hang on to weight, I never knew! Good thing we have DietXpert Peetz to educate us. So is the solution to eat more? I bet she's hitting up the Arby's to test that theory.


----------



## hungryhippo (Jul 31, 2019)

she had a dream of freelee yelling at her....? is our jabba a psychic now, or has she been following freelee's updates for her next 12h vegan escapade?


----------



## Barbarella (Jul 31, 2019)

It’s hard to say “this is fun” when she’s so goddamn boring. 

She deliberately misunderstood this diet, as she does all of them, thinking she could eat as much as she wanted as long as it wasn’t carbs. No calorie counting so she probably ate as much if not more than normal.  Plus whatever she was doing on the side. Karate Joe doesn’t have to worry about losing his dream girl to health, at least. 

She is full of shit but not 7 pounds worth, if that’s what she’s trying to imply. And her scale has said the same thing for years, even though we can see how fat she has gotten. 

She’s a fucking nutjob bore, singing and making voices to her cats and lying about her food intake. What’s fun is she is the laughingstock of YouTube and doesn’t know it.  

Why does she need a hysterectomy? I thought her cysts were on her ovaries. Or do they just look at her, figure it doesn’t matter, and yank everything out?


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Jul 31, 2019)

Forgive me if I'm mistaken, but ...

That original blood glucose reading was just a couple of hours after she'd eaten a good-sized breakfast, and was around a 6.
This reading is fasted, with last food eaten ~12+ hours ago* and is 6.

Isn't that significantly worse?

*Assuming reading done at noon, last food at midnight. If we believed Jabba, it would be 18+ hours fasted, last food being around 6pm the day prior.


----------



## DNA_JACKED (Jul 31, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Forgive me if I'm mistaken, but ...
> 
> That original blood glucose reading was just a couple of hours after she'd eaten a good-sized breakfast, and was around a 6.
> This reading is fasted, with last food eaten ~12+ hours ago* and is 6.
> ...


6 is actually good.

Cuntal is testing with mmol/L, as opposed to the vastly superior mg/dl that the US uses.

A reading of 6 is 106 mg/dl. For a non diabetic, blood sugar should be under 100mg/dl after 8 hours of fasting, and under 140mg/dl after two hours of not eating.

If she is being truthful (cuntal lies) then her reading would make her pre-diabetic, but not in significant danger....yet. Once her readings hit 11.2 (low 200s mg/dl) ~ish or higher she will be confirmed full blown diabetic, and sugar above 10 or so (180mg/dl) is when damage begins building in the body over time.

I dont believe, for a second, she went 12 hours of not eating. She likely ate within half that time, so its actually impressive her blood sugar is that low at all. Her poor pancreas.

EDIT: seriously, mmol/L makes no fucking sense. 3.9 is 70, and 4.0 is 72, but 11 to 11.1 is 196 to 200, and 16 to 16.6 is 288 to 300. That is, in order, 2mg/dl per 0.1 mmol, 4 mg/dl per 0.1 mmol, and back to 2 mg/dl per 0.1 mmol. Then 14.4 is 260, but 15 is 270, that is only 1.6 mg/dl per 0.1 mmol. Fuck anyone who uses one of these meters.

Also fucking mmol/dl, mmog/L. and mmol/gl. I'm tired.


----------



## Strine (Jul 31, 2019)

Chantal is more interested in online strangers thinking she's losing weight than actually losing the weight. She's so fat that she could just die in her sleep tonight, but that's no problem so long as Instagram users she doesn't even know will politely indulge her fantasy lifestyle of being a [diet du jour] queen who's just a little Junoesque and whom men go wild for and fuck you daddy for neglecting me! 

She's too juvenile and conceited to make real changes; some day soon she'll be bedbound and so fat she can't find clothes anymore and she'll still be making community posts about how she only lost two pounds on the paleo ghost vegan diet and she's "now at 369".   Nietzsche once said "women appear deep, but they are not even shallow" - I think he meant one woman in particular. Chantal is discussed here as someone who engineers complex deceits, or as someone who tries to diet but not hard enough, or as someone secretly catering to feeders. Any one of these theories presuppose more depth than she actually possesses. Here's the skinny (as it weren't): Chantal is a narc dumbass who lies about everything but isn't smart enough to keep her story straight. She has never, never ever, been on any diet she laid claim to; she did not "cheat" on them, she was simply never on them except when the camera was pointed at her; discussion of whether she's sticking to whatever diet is giving her a thousand times more credit than she deserves. Chantal is a fat trainwreck who wishes to be perceived as a skinny goddess, and is so lazy and delusional that she isn't willing to do anything at all to bring it about except pretend it's true and try to punish anybody who points out that it isn't. That is the only star in her sky; her extensive lies and attempts to control her image may make her seem deep, but she is not even shallow. 


She's not interested in weight loss because when her mind whispers of a piano crate coffin with Chantal OLIVE, NOT MARIE Sarault above it, when it whispers portents of Death's ivory fingers tapping on her car window at 5am in the Arby's parking lot, she gags its doomspeaking mouth with food. I said SHH!


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Jul 31, 2019)

She's live...


----------



## Ellana (Jul 31, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Forgive me if I'm mistaken, but ...
> 
> That original blood glucose reading was just a couple of hours after she'd eaten a good-sized breakfast, and was around a 6.
> This reading is fasted, with last food eaten ~12+ hours ago* and is 6.
> ...


This reading was "after fasting overnight." Who knows how many hours that could be. She could have eaten before she went to bed. 12 hours is generous! And yes, if her reading was 6.0 after eating and now it's 6.0 before eating, that's not good. 

According to Diabetes Canada, the target for diabetic patients before meals is 4.0 to 7.0 mmol/L which is 72-126 mg/dL. This other maple leaf website gives an even lower target range of 4.0 to 5.5 mmol/L is A1C targets aren't being met. I'm not sure if that only includes diabetic patients.

 6.0 mmol/L is 108 mg/dL ... damn. But who cares. Chantal doesn't! It's "not bad! For now."

My mmol/L was ninja'd


----------



## Who Now (Jul 31, 2019)

Tastes Like Power said:


> My guess is both, because Chantal lies.



She knows the calories of everything, like ALR, but chooses to ignore them because she secretly thinks that on keto she doesn't have to consider calories. She wants to believe calories can be unlimited. Thats why she doesn't care about all the sauces and extra fat she is eating.  She probably eats at least 1k calories in fat alone


----------



## IB 262 (Jul 31, 2019)

I can't stand this bitch live. If I can't skip through  the video I'm out.


----------



## thejackal (Jul 31, 2019)

Plant BasedVegan said:


> I can't stand this bitch live. If I can't skip through  the video I'm out.



Very boring even by her standards so far.  The most interesting thing she said was how she liked to let the mess in her apt "pile up" but that the new medication has her "OCD" and now she can't stand to see a single dish in the sink.

She's talking about roaches in her apt now guess it's really clean.  She says she "can't get rid of them".  She wants to move but Bibi does not.  Bibi is completely ignoring her as always.  She asked him what he's watching and if he could turn it down and he mumbled something and didn't turn it down.

Not sure how much longer I can watch but if anything interesting comes up I'll report it.

Ok Karate Joe has been gone for all of 5 minutes and she's whining non stop about "where did he go".  Some moron actually gave her $2 in a superchat a minute ago.   She did her "shhh, I said shhh" tic just now.   It cracks me up how all these gorls do everything sitting down.  She went to get a cup of ice water and she actually sat down to crack the ice cubes out of the tray.  Who fucking does that?

Oh she's drinking a sports drink now instead of the water.  Active bodies need electrolytes!   She's really worried it's bad for her.  After a month on pure red meat and cheese.  Come the fuck on she's worried about the 1 carb.

Wow, she has an entire fridge full of them apparently.  She hated the first flavor and just took one drink then opened a different flavor.  So environmentally conscious!  She produces a massive amount of waste, good lard.

Someone is trying to explain "sugar alcohols" (commonly used a sweetener in protein bars as a sugar alt as they are processed differently in the body and some claim it's better for you) and it's way, way over her head.

I'm losing braincells through osmosis watching this I'm out.   This one isn't even worthy of an archive it's just pure retarded chantal.  And in closing she mentions she went through the entire family sized ranch in one week and yet she's still constipated.  God bless this moronic, fat pig.


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 31, 2019)

Kind of late but this thread moves quicker than a beanbag in a hurry...

A sleep study is needed to determine how a CPAP machine should be calibrated, and since Chintal alreayd has a CPAP that means she must've had at least one study already. Why a second one?


----------



## CH 815 (Jul 31, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> View attachment 869496
> Eating fewer calories can cause your body to hang on to weight, I never knew! Good thing we have DietXpert Peetz to educate us. So is the solution to eat more? I bet she's hitting up the Arby's to test that theory.



Peetz must have a Ph.D in fat logic.


----------



## welsho (Jul 31, 2019)

Chantal just said she's already finished one of the Ranch dressing tubs she bought at Costco...in a week! And she wonders why she isn't losing weight.  What a donkey.

 edited to add picture...1.8L bottle in a week...blech! I know the angle is a bit off, but three of Chantal's fingers are the size of Rina's hand.


----------



## PatTraverse (Aug 1, 2019)

Gastric Ghoul said:


> Peetz must have a Ph.D in fat logic.


Peetz is just a sad little tool. Someone who latches to stronger personalities, trends and/or movements. The thing is, no one really likes tools like him and he knows it but, being used gives him a purpose and is safer in his mind than trying for the unknown. That is why he is still the remora to Chantal's whale: two undesirable outcasts that are stuck to each other for company as no one else wants them.


----------



## Strine (Aug 1, 2019)

PatTraverse said:


> Peetz is just a sad little tool. Someone who latches to stronger personalities, trends and/or movements. The thing is, no one really likes tools like him and he knows it but, being used gives him a purpose and is safer in his mind than trying for the unknown. That is why he is still the remora to Chantal's whale: two undesirable outcasts that are stuck to each other for company as no one else wants them.


She and Peetz are made for each other. They're both cowardly and repulsive rejects who can't socialise and are only interested in feeling good about themselves without doing anything to justify it. Yuck.


----------



## CH 815 (Aug 1, 2019)

welsho said:


> Chantal just said she's already finished one of the Ranch dressing tubs she bought at Costco...in a week! And she wonders why she isn't losing weight.  What a donkey.View attachment 869772
> edited to add picture...1.8L bottle in a week...blech! I know the angle is a bit off, but three of Chantal's fingers are the size of Rina's hand.


So she’s been drinking ranch like it’s gravy


----------



## fatfuck (Aug 1, 2019)

liesbyjen, lying beauty, it doesn't matter. same shit. "i've worked my ass off trying to stay on track". am i watching liesbyjen video again?

for more than a week she's been saying that she's been under 30g of carbs yet her strips are still  negative. either she's too lazy to actually weigh the food and calculate macros manually or she's lying. i'll go with all three.

fitting that she tells us all of this wearing her famous binge shirt just hours after doing a weigh in in the middle of the night and getting super discouraged. it's very hard to believe she didn't have fast food because she looks guilty.

let's talk about her daily caloric recap which always lists 20g+ of fiber. where is it coming from? certainly not from that lonesome cucumber that occasionally makes an appearance which gets drowned in ranch. the majority of the meals that she claims are all she has have literally zero vegetables, unless she counts that ranch as a vegetable. it's mostly processed, heavily salted garbage.

yesterday she blamed water (because she totally drinks 5L of water a day as she said) and high sodium intake for her swollen feet. doesn't she understand that if she drank that much water it wouldn't really matter if she's eating that much salt? today she's blaming it on constipation she had for more than a week. if she was really eating that much fiber and drinking that much water it would be almost impossible for her to be constipated.

she has all this free time but is too lazy to do the easiest thing which is to weight out the food and calculate macros manually. it literally takes less than 5 min of your time. and she decided it was a good idea to do one of the hardest and least forgiving diets? at least she's always entertaining.

there was a period where chantal was on her juice fast and wanted to be like banana girl, saying she'll stop using her balding powder and make up, and of course, stop eating meat because she cares for animals. she lasted 1 day without make up and 0 days without meat. that's how dedicated our gorl was. banana girl making a video about her calling her out on her bullshit about her fake veganism that she pretended will be hilarious and entertaining to say the least. i'm sure chantal will drop her a comment "i thought you were my friend, how could you do this?"

anyways, at least she's already priming us up with her "all bodies are different and keto might just not be right for me" for day 31 finale of this pretend diet. very excited to see what comes next.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Aug 1, 2019)

welsho said:


> Chantal just said she's already finished one of the Ranch dressing tubs she bought at Costco...in a week! And she wonders why she isn't losing weight.  What a donkey.View attachment 869772
> edited to add picture...1.8L bottle in a week...blech! I know the angle is a bit off, but three of Chantal's fingers are the size of Rina's hand.


Now I like ranch as much as the next attack helicopter, but how does a single person go through a Costco sized bottle in a fucking week?


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Aug 1, 2019)

Some stats on that weekly ranch bottle. There are roughly 39x 2-tablespoon-sized serves in the bottle.

140cal per serve = 5460cal / 7 days = roughly *780cal per day*
2g carbs per serve = 78g / 7 days = roughly *11g carbs per day*

from ranch alone, and that's not the only condiment she's abusing.


----------



## meepmapmop (Aug 1, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> Some stats on that weekly ranch bottle. There are roughly 39x 2-tablespoon-sized serves in the bottle.
> 
> 140cal per serve = 5460cal / 7 days = roughly *780cal per day*
> 2g carbs per serve = 78g / 7 days = roughly *11g carbs per day*
> ...



But this still doesn’t give us any answers as to why she gained weight.....


----------



## raritycunt (Aug 1, 2019)

Aldora said:


> Any excuse for Chantal to talk about shit.



Her obsession with shit is truly worrying, I have no doubt that she was the stinky fat girl in her year at school that every one gave a wide birth to.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Aug 1, 2019)

It’s been like two years and this re.tard is still pretending she doesn’t know why she’s not losing weight. And her fat followers just go right along with it because they’re all the same type of person. It’s like an echo chamber of lard.


----------



## Twinkie (Aug 1, 2019)

It's unfortunate that Chantal has deleted some of her best laahs/chimpouts. Unless Freelee comes over here to find the ones we archived, she's not gonna have a whole lot to work with besides "eww look at this fatty eating meat"


----------



## Painted Pig (Aug 1, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> She's live...



This is when she got up to get more fatorade. Dear god look at that couch.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Aug 1, 2019)

Chantal went live a second time. Keto is over, she's finishing the keto challenge by switching back to her doctor's diet plan for the remaining days.  Healthy fats, no more processed meats, very little cheese, she really needs to watch that sodium!






Edit: she's up late because she took Vyvanse at 4pm. Wants to be on 60mg but won't ask her doctor for it since it's addictive.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 1, 2019)

She's a complete failure in every single imaginable way. Honestly, apart from ballooning to 400 pounds and becoming a public laughing stock, is there anything she's succeeded at? She dropped out of school, she's been fired from her jobs, her friends hate her, her boyfriend hates her, her family seems to hate her... she's a complete dead end of a human.


----------



## raritycunt (Aug 1, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> Chantal went live a second time. Keto is over, she's finishing the keto challenge by switching back to her doctor's diet plan for the remaining days.  Healthy fats, no more processed meats, very little cheese, she really needs to watch that sodium!



Tapped out immediately, im sick of the fucking cat calling.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Aug 1, 2019)

DNA_JACKED said:


> 6 is actually good.
> 
> Cuntal is testing with mmol/L, as opposed to the vastly superior mg/dl that the US uses.
> 
> ...


This is what I'm seeing:
"A fasting blood sugar level less than 100 mg/dL (5.6 mmol/L) is normal. A fasting blood sugar level from 100 to 125 mg/dL (5.6 to 6.9 mmol/L) is considered prediabetes. If it's 126 mg/dL (7 mmol/L) or higher on two separate tests, you have diabetes."

So she's at 6, which is mid-prediabetes level, and if she hits 7 it's diabetes level.

I'm not sure why our numbers aren't matching up.

Last time she tested, she also got a 6 but that was much sooner after eating. If she's now testing at 6 while fasted, that means things have gotten worse, no?
Anyway, I guess a solid prediabetes reading could be considered "good" for Chantal.




a bootiful jung woman said:


> 140cal per serve = 5460cal / 7 days = roughly *780cal per day*
> 2g carbs per serve = 78g / 7 days = roughly *11g carbs per day*



Holy fucking shit.

She "PROMISED" everyone that she didn't deviate once from her meal plan, didn't have a single binge, and stayed within her macros all week. She's claiming to be eating less than 1500 cals a day. Claimed all of her ranch tubs were measured out. Chantal, did your meal plan include 800 cals a day of ranch dressing? HALF your alleged calories and carbs per day in ranch?

800 calories a day of ranch dressing, for a week. That's the fattest thing I've ever heard.


----------



## Viridian (Aug 1, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> She's a complete failure in every single imaginable way. Honestly, apart from ballooning to 400 pounds and becoming a public laughing stock, is there anything she's succeeded at? She dropped out of school, she's been fired from her jobs, her friends hate her, her boyfriend hates her, her family seems to hate her... she's a complete dead end of a human.



It's hilarious to me that she wasn't even doing keto in the first place, she was just faking it for YouTube coin and binging off-camera, and she _still_ couldn't manage reaching the 30 day mark! She wasn't depriving herself at all and she _still _gave up!   That's like an extra layer of failure on top of everything else.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 1, 2019)

Viridian said:


> It's hilarious to me that she wasn't even doing keto, she was just faking it for the camera and binging off-camera, and she still couldn't manage reaching the 30 day mark! She wasn't depriving herself at all and she _still _gave up!   That's like an extra layer of failure on top of everything else.


She was _so _depriving herself! Didn't you see her pass up McDonalds that one time?!


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Aug 1, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Kind of late but this thread moves quicker than a beanbag in a hurry...
> 
> A sleep study is needed to determine how a CPAP machine should be calibrated, and since Chintal alreayd has a CPAP that means she must've had at least one study already. Why a second one?


At the 15 minute mark of last night's first livestream she says she needed the second sleep study to "retest her pressures" on the CPAP machine. I didn't make it much further than that through _four fucking hours_ of livestreaming jfc.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Aug 1, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> Chantal went live a second time. Keto is over, she's finishing the keto challenge by switching back to her doctor's diet plan for the remaining days.  Healthy fats, no more processed meats, very little cheese, she really needs to watch that sodium!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had her on in a tab in the background. I was too tired to comment in real time, but in the first live stream she was going through a work book she was given by her doctor that broke down all the food groups, what is acceptable and what is not.. with daily meal plans. This entire time she's had a resource, a guideline with suggested meals that would be 1,400 calories a day, medium carbs as not to restrict any food groups... and she was saying how hard keto was and she found it to be more complicated than she thought. She truly came off like a child. She realizes that hey, maybe if she does the stuff her doctor gave her, might be better than her trying to figure keto out. Imagine that, the hayders, and a professional eating disorder doctor are right once again.

This was a classic Chantal diet fail with the only difference being it being a mellow or even temper instead of a dramatic rant.

ETA: The workbook and information seemed specific to her blood thinner medication (Warafin) since it gave a list of foods high in Vitamin K which are coagulants for her to avoid. Like, she totally was handed everything she needed to do. What did she do? A cycle. Keto with not knowing what it is, how it works, with IF, and then for whatever fucking reason thinking she needs electrolytes and huge portions of ranch. Thing is, she could do Ranch if she made it herself with an artificial sweetener and mayo with fresh herbs which tastes a hell of lot better than the bottled sugar shit. Even better if she wants to eat a cucumber every day? Make a nice cucumber salad with vinegar, fresh dill and if needs a little sweetness, a packet of Splenda or other substitute. She can even make it creamy by adding some sour cream. The internet has a shit ton of alternatives. Yet she can't fucking use the google machine. 

In regards to her not taking her second dose on time, the dumbass even got a pill organizer the other day.  Show syou can't fix stupid.


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Aug 1, 2019)

She's really all-in on the sodium excuse, apparently she's very "sensitive" to it. Other excuses featured include:

CICO apparently doesn't "work" for her (later she says she might lower her calories, so even she doesn't seem to believe this)
salt, salt, salt, water retention, salt
dirty keto doesn't work so she'll be trying clean keto for the remaining days, and then the doctor's plan
Nothing really seems to be decided, she's just floundering around looking for excuses and another magic pill.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Aug 1, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> Keto is over, she's finishing the keto challenge by switching back to her doctor's diet plan for the remaining days.





pinkbutterfly said:


> dirty keto doesn't work so she'll be trying clean keto for the remaining days, and then the doctor's plan



I know she probably said both things, and will probably change her mind another six times anyway, but which is her most recent claim?


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Aug 1, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> I know she probably said both things, and will probably change her mind another six times anyway, but which is her most recent claim?



From her "Who's Up" video at 22:40ish - "I wanna finish the challenge, but I want to do it healthier for the last bit, and then, you know?" (No we don't know, but she gets distracted again before mentioning "clean keto" at around 24:00.)

I don't know where the other claim is from, I haven't finished this video yet. She did say her doctor's plan was very nearly keto, or 'very-low' carb, so there's a chance she's conflating the two.



Spoiler: Video + Timestamp


----------



## PatTraverse (Aug 1, 2019)

pinkbutterfly said:


> She's really all-in on the sodium excuse, apparently she's very "sensitive" to it. Other excuses featured include:
> 
> CICO apparently doesn't "work" for her (later she says she might lower her calories, so even she doesn't seem to believe this)
> salt, salt, salt, water retention, salt
> ...


Chantal is also the same person that says that she does not have a sweet tooth but cried because her sister was eating cake in front of her. The same person who when filming a birthday party, only focuses on the cake. She later gulped down cake that was meant for Bibi in 25 seconds.

Drinking gravy like juice but is sensitive to sodium... Right. That woman is full of shit both literally and figuratively.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Aug 1, 2019)

PatTraverse said:


> Chantal is also the same person that says that she does not have a sweet tooth but cried because her sister was eating cake in front of her.



In this stream she talks about how she used to eat frosting with a spoon.


----------



## ZH 792 (Aug 1, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 869925
> This is when she got up to get more fatorade. Dear god look at that couch.


Holy shit! Didn't she just buy this couch? I see the beginnings of a pillow mountain.



Madam Spergwell said:


> At the 15 minute mark of last night's first livestream she says she needed the second sleep study to "retest her pressures" on the CPAP machine. I didn't make it much further than that through _four fucking hours_ of livestreaming jfc.


It doesnt take a sleep study to reveal why she isn't sleeping. Her mask doesn't work, iirc.  She doesn't have a regular normal bedtime because she rather live stream and get asspats from Karate Joe and Co. So instead of using critical thinking skills, she'd rather waste public resources because it is such a mystery why she isn't sleeping! JFC.



pinkbutterfly said:


> She's really all-in on the sodium excuse, apparently she's very "sensitive" to it. Other excuses featured include:
> 
> CICO apparently doesn't "work" for her (later she says she might lower her calories, so even she doesn't seem to believe this)
> salt, salt, salt, water retention, salt


CICO is too much work. She simply too busy with her bessoire lifestyle to weigh and measure food. And someone has been reading the ALR playbook. That damn sodium. Stop bezeeeeein sodium.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Aug 1, 2019)

pinkbutterfly said:


> She's really all-in on the sodium excuse, apparently she's very "sensitive" to it. Other excuses featured include:
> 
> CICO apparently doesn't "work" for her (later she says she might lower her calories, so even she doesn't seem to believe this)
> salt, salt, salt, water retention, salt
> ...


I love how she admits abusing the ranch dressing and how she has another bottle and will give it away.  Right when she said that her eyes get all shifty.  I notice when she’s admitting things aren’t working and how she plans to remedy them she starts looking away and has trouble forming a coherent sentence.  I think she is willfully ignorant when she starts something so she can bumble around and eat poorly. When she mentioned “dirty Keto “ and how others were losing on it I laughed. Yes ! They lose because they are in a calorie deficit and below 20 carbs and probably doing cardio!!!  She always wants some lazy magic method to a Freelee body without the work !!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 1, 2019)

She hates the idea of CICO because it requires being honest with yourself. Unlike other diets, like keto or high carb, whose main idea is restructuring macronutrient proportions, CICO is purely about eating less. She’d have to measure everything. Chantal doesn’t want to know how much she’s truly eating. She wants to live the lie that eating half a tub of ranch will somehow magically lead to weight loss.

CICO is science. It works for everyone. The issue is that most people rely on online calculators which aren’t very precise. They give an idea of how much you should be eating based on statistics. In practice, some people need to eat less than the average person their height and weight. To make matters worse, most calculators use a very imprecise way of measuring activity. People who are actually considered sedentary will often severely overestimate their activity level. For someone as big as Chantal, the math can be off by 1,000 kcal! 

If you want to do CICO right, you have to track your progress and adjust your caloric intake accordingly.


----------



## CH 815 (Aug 1, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> Some stats on that weekly ranch bottle. There are roughly 39x 2-tablespoon-sized serves in the bottle.
> 
> 140cal per serve = 5460cal / 7 days = roughly *780cal per day*
> 2g carbs per serve = 78g / 7 days = roughly *11g carbs per day*
> ...



1440 mg of sodium per day in Ranch. That MUST be the culprit. Ignore the calories and carbs and find some low-sodium ranch! Problem solved.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Aug 1, 2019)

YouDontWantToKnow said:


> Holy shit! Didn't she just buy this couch? I see the beginnings of a pillow mountain.



When Chantal broke the couch by her mere massiveness they bought a replacement section. Bibi decided to keep that one section since it was already destroyed and he didn't want to spend money for the cats to destroy something new.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Aug 1, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> She hates the idea of CICO because it requires being honest with yourself. Unlike other diets, like keto or high carb, whose main idea is restructuring macronutrient proportions, CICO is purely about eating less. She’d have to measure everything. Chantal doesn’t want to know how much she’s truly eating. She wants to live the lie that eating half a tub of ranch will somehow magically lead to weight loss.
> 
> CICO is science. It works for everyone. The issue is that most people rely on online calculators which aren’t very precise. They give an idea of how much you should be eating based on statistics. In practice, some people need to eat less than the average person their height and weight. To make matters worse, most calculators use a very imprecise way of measuring activity. People who are actually considered sedentary will often severely overestimate their activity level. For someone as big as Chantal, the math can be off by 1,000 kcal!
> 
> If you want to do CICO right, you have to track your progress and adjust your caloric intake accordingly.


She can't even track calories correctly. I'm not sure how she thought she was going to manage keto properly. The bottom line is that she doesn't want to lose weight. She simply doesn't. The only way to lose weight is to restrict. That's all there is to it. There is no magic pill, spell, diet that lets you eat whatever you want, or ghost diet doctor that will change that. She can't handle the thought of restriction, so she will never lose weight. Simple.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Aug 1, 2019)

Are either of the two streams she did worth archiving?


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Aug 1, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> Are either of the two streams she did worth archiving?


The second one is imo since she's making new commitments, however, it's 50% rambling and talking to the cats.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Aug 1, 2019)

This has all been one low-key fail that has wasted another three weeks of her followers' time.

Ya know how you know she's a lolcow?  Because of the way she is now absolutely _fixated_ on sodium as the reason why she gained 7 pounds.

Of course, her scale is useless, so any weight gain or loss is really just vaporweight.  But assuming for a moment that the scale is accurate, 7 pounds seems about right for what we've seen her eating since this keto sham began.

The whole thing has been a gluttonous exercise in stuffing her face with sausages, bacon, cheese, scraped off pizza toppings, and ranch dressing.

She doesn't have BED.  She is a compulsive overeater, pure and simple.  The meals she showed us last month were mostly enough for three people, which has always been her move since the earliest days of "weightloss".  This is why she is FAT.  It was the same thing when she was a fake vegan; she'd eat enough food for three, and rationalize it by thinking she'd lose weight because there was no meat in it.  Then, she switched gears and ate enough for three, rationalizing that she'd lose weight because it was _all_ meat.

It's the "eating for three" part that is the crux of the issue, and that is the one thing she will never address.  She then compounds this by dipping everything in ranch or melting cheese over it.

In her livestreams, aside from blaming sodium over and over, she constantly talked of food.  Food, Netflix, YouTube (mostly about freelee or Chantal's life as a Creator), and then back to food, food, food.  Poutine this, cheese that...

The only thing different about her this time is that the meds kept her from her usual chimpout (damn you, medical science!!)

However, meds or not, she is like the San Andreas fault; every time a chimpout doesn't happen, the pressure building up means when it finally comes, it will be epic.

Now that she has lost the Keto pose, what is left for her? CICO is impossible for a glutton like her.  Vegan burned her ass twice, and she has come to think vegans are mean; Keto folk are "welcoming" and now she is burning that bridge...  Back to rotten grape fasts?  Mukbangs?  Travel vlogs?  Our Creator is at a crossroads once again.

She has even officially cancelled her epic trek to Everest Base Camp.  "I'm not into it anymore", she says...


----------



## Tastes Like Power (Aug 1, 2019)

DNA_JACKED said:


> Her scale hasnt worked in yonks. It constantly bounces around the same upper 300s range, because she is over the weight limit. She never lost weight, her broken ass scale revealed a lower number and she believed it because she is a re.tarded cow.


Chantal has been to the doctor several times and she's on prescription medication. She _knows_ she is over 400 pounds. She just won't admit it publicly, instead giving us the incorrect numbers from her overloaded scale.

Chantal lies.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Aug 1, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Now that she has lost the Keto pose, what is left for her? CICO is impossible for a glutton like her. Vegan burned her ass twice, and she has come to think vegans are mean; Keto folk are "welcoming" and now she is burning that bridge... Back to rotten grape fasts? Mukbangs? Travel vlogs? Our Creator is at a crossroads once again


If there is a benevolent and loving God we'll finally get a proper ghost diet or breatharian arc. More likely she goes back to mookbongs and when she starts getting flak she does some more vegan/"plant-based" larping


----------



## ragonastick (Aug 1, 2019)

To be fair, a lot of keto people preach that calories don't matter as long as you're in ketosis, at least from what I've seen. And if you don't lose weight? You're either eating too little food or not eating enough fat. Lots of people are dumb enough to believe that, and Chantal certainly is.

It's funny though, that she claims it's the sodium and swelling that made her gain weight. People on keto have to eat more salt (and other electrolytes), 'cause a lot of electrolytes get flushed out. Afaik they don't experience swelling. But Chantal is too unique for that, so obviously she's retaining water due to sodium and that's why she gained 7lbs.


----------



## MissLosR (Aug 1, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> CICO is impossible for a glutton like her.


What makes watching this train wreck so intolerable is that you're right, it's way too hard for a glutton like her, but also...CICO is the best possible option for a glutton? You can maximize volume eating giant plates of carrots and celery, you can still eat stupidly sugary and fatty foods, and lose weight. You can lose weight on pure chocolate and cheeseburgers. Vegan, Keto, etc. don't allow that. It's just mind-boggling that simultaneously your comment fits her perfectly but makes no sense removed from the paradox that is Chantal.


----------



## Kukkamaaria (Aug 1, 2019)

ragonastick said:


> To be fair, a lot of keto people preach that calories don't matter as long as you're in ketosis, at least from what I've seen. And if you don't lose weight? You're either eating too little food or not eating enough fat. Lots of people are dumb enough to believe that, and Chantal certainly is.
> 
> It's funny though, that she claims it's the sodium and swelling that made her gain weight. People on keto have to eat more salt (and other electrolytes), 'cause a lot of electrolytes get flushed out. Afaik they don't experience swelling. But Chantal is too unique for that, so obviously she's retaining water due to sodium and that's why she gained 7lbs.



Yeah and those idiots don't understand that there are gluttons like Chantal who take it to the letter and over eat massive amounts.  But the idea of not counting calories is only for those who are smart enough to understand the laws of physics and won't eat 10 packages of bacon for breakfast, with a liter of ranch dressing. 

It's also true that on keto many find themselves dehydrated and lacking of electrolytes like magnesium and potassium, because there are no carbs in body to hold the water. That's why drinking enough water and getting electrolytes (including sodium) is pretty important. Those nightly leg cramps can be horrible. So Chantal's feet swelling because of keto is complete BS she pulled out of her runny ass.


----------



## Chihiro (Aug 1, 2019)

so  i see she finally admitted that she is quitting keto, thank god, it was tiring watching her try and convince her asspatters that she was "really truly trying guise" 

Also did I see that she said she was going to go completely meat free again? Vegan Chantal part 1000 coming soon. The cycle lives on.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Aug 1, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> Are either of the two streams she did worth archiving?



In my opinion, no.


a bootiful jung woman said:


> The second one is imo since she's making new commitments, however, it's 50% rambling and talking to the cats.



I copied the transcript part in which Chantal in the second video is going through her process of trying to figure out her next steps. Woman really shouldn't weigh herself since she always has expectations she never meets then the cycle begins.  I love how part of the cycle is her trying to get advice from her YewTube friends/fans instead of saying "I need to review my food logs with my Doctor".   I mean even if she doesn't have an app logged, or her handwritten logs, she should be able to do so if she reviews her videos, right?  I mean if she's honestly been showing everything she eats, she could just log everything from the videos....(yes, sarcasm)

It captures the moment that @Dutch Courage  and @pinkbutterfly mentioned - that CICO "doesn't really [work]" for Chantal. Which is stupid because IF and pretend Keto isn't working, and I don't recall her ever trying it, like on it's own.   I almost feel it's too simple that it's confusing to her.   That she won't lose weight unless it's something extreme which her binary thinking has always been an issue.  Well, a lot of her thinking isn't very good either.



Spoiler: Transcript HIghlight of 1 August LiveStream 2 



5:20
know jazz then my plan going forward I'm
15:30
going to try again my doctor's plan so
15:42
yeah
15:44
and see how that goes
15:50
you don't like peds or what Squatch
15:54
watching taco seasoning in her potato
15:58
sour cream oh 
16:01
sounds good Joe I don't think I was
16:09
doing it the right way
16:10
honestly anyway so something I'm
16:12
stopping it oh well getting to know
16:18
jasmine that's awesome I hope your
16:21
channel grows everybody check out
16:22
getting to know jasmine
16:26
show some support
16:33
the vines yeah Annie
16:41
slimming world I never heard of it yeah
16:44
I mean like I think like the plan for
16:48
the doctor is a healthier version of
16:51
what I've been doing
16:52
hi Bart and planet dark so I think like
16:56
it'll be a good place to start you know
17:00
what I mean so it is kind of key to ish
17:07
it's just more how shall I say like it's
17:15
very very low carb so you know I'd Anna
17:21
I've just been meeting way too much keto
17:24
junk like I haven't been doing it right
17:26
you know Katie
17:36
she's lost nearly 200 pounds Debbie's
17:38
Ruth Wow
17:39
that's what I need to lose I need to
17:41
lose like 200 pounds I can reason you
17:45
need like anyway you keep doing what you
17:48
ate
17:54
yeah I got a dude I got a would make
17:57
some adjustments because I was eating
18:01
too much sodium too much processed meat
18:08
so
18:15
yeah
18:17
yeah I think I'm gonna finish the 30
18:19
days but I'm gonna make it like I'll be
18:23
able to fit in my doctor's plan and
18:27
finish the eight days you know
18:36
the calories in calories out doesn't
18:39
really I don't think it works for me I
18:40
think that's the problem like I need to
18:43
watch what kind of food I'm eating like
18:46
definitely I need to pay attention to
18:47
sodium sodium really I'm really
18:50
sensitive to sodium like I below my feet
18:53
will just become balloons like it's
18:55
horrible
18:59
apparently you know so no more bacon
19:06
sausages hot dogs
19:09
very limited dairy and the dairy if I do
19:12
eat it it's gonna be like I'm not eating
19:16
whisps they're so salty like that the
19:18
whole bag is gone like I ate I would eat
19:21
like fifteen to thirty of them you know
19:23
and fit them in my macros but I'm not
19:27
tracking the sodium yeah you know so my
19:33
Jennifer too much cheese that's why I'm
19:37
constipated I'm sure not enough fresh
19:43
for fresh food I can't have spirulina
19:47
because of I'm on blood thinners I have
19:50
a bag of it
19:57
oh that's good Charlotte that's awesome
19:59
that's yeah that's exactly right
20:01
thank you sure J hey Amy
20:08
yeah and Amy you're the one who said
20:10
like things you don't realize like I'm
20:12
glad I did the way in and it showed me
20:15
like how you know I'm probably not
20:19
eating the right things and that makes a
20:21
difference for some people you know hi
20:24
Jenny
20:24
everyone's different like some people
20:26
can get away with eating dirty keto and
20:29
lose a lot of weight you know what are
20:33
you supposed to eat then well I think
20:34
things look what I'm gonna do is even
20:40
dr. Berg says like one of the
20:41
misconceptions is that you have to eat a
20:44
ton of fats of being getting ketosis
20:47
that's not true
20:48
like I have basically you need to limit
20:51
your carbohydrate intake but I have a
20:53
ton of fat on my body so like I'm gonna
20:56
stick to things like I'm gonna lower the
21:01
fat I've been eating especially from
21:03
like fatty meats and like dairy and
21:06
things like the ranch and stuff like
21:08
that so yeah like tuna chicken salad
21:15
more solids more vegetables avocado is
21:21
more healthy fats like I'm gonna eat the
21:22
Brazil some of the Brazil nuts olive
21:25
oils olives
21:27
BZ greens salmon I love shrimp
21:32
so stuff like healthier stuff like you
21:35
know yeah leafy greens have vitamin K I
21:38
wish I could eat them but
21:42
yeah salt no more snot too much salt you
21:46
know chicken breast and broccoli yeah
21:53
[Music]
21:54
macadamia nuts hi Anna
22:04
oh really Leyla yeah I love crock pot
22:08
chicken sugar things I I'm gonna have
22:17
some fruit it's like not much that's the
22:23
thing like I know what to do well I
22:25
don't really like firt when it comes to
22:26
like Kido wasn't very educated on it and
22:29
I still have a lot to learn about it
22:33
it's not like I'm gonna be perfect at it
22:35
in the twenty days you know so yeah but
22:39
I want to finish the challenge but I
22:44
want to do it healthier for the last bit
22:45
and then you know my day was okay sweet
22:51
symphony' kind of a boring lazy day
22:56
mostly you know woman's happy in this
23:01
world yeah it's kind of depressing it I
23:06
don't know but
23:16
cheechee that's a good idea thanks Shay
23:24
some people upon your challenge yeah
23:27
okay my ranch well yeah I have a big
23:33
bottle of the Hidden Valley I think I'm
23:37
gonna donate it to thee because it that
23:41
adds up quickly like you know 15 grams
23:46
of fat for a tablespoon that's all
23:53
yeah Julie exactly clean clean Kido
24:05
there's a lot of junk that is kedo
24:08
friendly you know but
24:15
I think like when you're already obese
24:19
but I don't know like I see people on
24:21
Instagram like who these these people
24:24
lost so much weight and they eat like
24:27
you know pretty junky food
24:34
oh really howleen yeah maybe you just
24:37
need to stick it out like what Pete said
24:41
made a lot of sense you know yeah it's
24:44
still junk food


----------



## thejackal (Aug 1, 2019)

Chihiro said:


> *so  i see she finally admitted that she is quitting keto*, thank god, it was tiring watching her try and convince her asspatters that she was "really truly trying guise"
> 
> Also did I see that she said she was going to go completely meat free again? Vegan Chantal part 1000 coming soon. The cycle lives on.



she already was trying to figure out a way to get rid of all her keto swag on stream last night.  guess the "_keto food graveyard_" can go in next to the roaches living around the "_health food graveyard_".


----------



## Skin Fold Odor (Aug 1, 2019)

You guise are way to hard on this poor gorl. 
Obviously it was BIBI who ate half of the ranch, like he eats half of everything Chintal brings in the house.


----------



## DuckSucker (Aug 1, 2019)

Her abusing ADD medicine and acting like she has a mental illness now, or any illness, makes me want to a-log her so bad. 

Guess what, she's doing exactly what I said she would. She doesnt need it, she's got no job, few friends and nothing to focus on and nothing to do so she takes a vyvanse and goes "Shit what can I do?" So she goes out on endless food hauls and just sits around eating all day, Gallons of ranch and shit like that, trolling instagram and youtube comments. 

Put her on ritalin and tell her to take 20 mg an hour after she eats, rather than giving her the XR version of adderall so she focuses on eating or trolling comments all day. Then she eats whenever, gets the effect of the ritalin and it lasts for like 4-5 hours, she eats a reasonable meal at a reasonable time, and then another one which will last until bedtime or whatever.

She doesnt even have a mental illness or understand how that shit works or affects you, or the other things that come along with it. Now she has "OCD" bitch if you had OCD you wouldnt be 400 lbs because you would have not had trouble counting calories. Fuck off with this shit.


----------



## marjoram (Aug 1, 2019)

My, seems like she might have mentioned all that terrible swelling when she bought those ugly shoes to shove her trotters into......


----------



## Peetz's Bank Account (Aug 1, 2019)

DuckSucker said:


> Her abusing ADD medicine and acting like she has a mental illness now, or any illness, makes me want to a-log her so bad.
> 
> Guess what, she's doing exactly what I said she would. She doesnt need it, she's got no job, few friends and nothing to focus on and nothing to do so she takes a vyvanse and goes "Shit what can I do?" So she goes out on endless food hauls and just sits around eating all day, Gallons of ranch and shit like that, trolling instagram and youtube comments.
> 
> ...


Mental illness is a typical fatty copout, perhaps the biggest one after PCOS. It's a sympathy thing- they don't like being held accountable for the fact that they're fat and it's their fault and theirs alone, so mental illness to them is a good catch all that explains why they're lazy gluttons with attitude problems. They'll lie through their teeth about it because they are too lazy and too afraid of what mental/personality issues they might ACTUALLY have to actually see a professional. Plus they see mental illness as a cute uwu quirk that makes them more interesting rather than the debilitating problem that is actually is, and it attracts more idiotic SJW asspatters to make them feel better about themselves.


----------



## blazinbeefbigolbuns (Aug 1, 2019)

Better chase away that cold with a vat of Hidden Valley before it gets worse, Chintal.


----------



## nothingtoseehere (Aug 1, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> In my opinion, no.
> 
> I mean even if she doesn't have an app logged, or her handwritten logs, she should be able to do so if she reviews her videos, right?  I mean if she's honestly been showing everything she eats, she could just log everything from the videos....



Chantal knows as well as her audience that her food apps with their carefully crafted macro graphs are just as false as the narrative she creates with her LARP eating videos. Chantal is a liar who lies, that's about all she would get from reviewing her videos. And she's not very into facing reality.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Aug 1, 2019)

The Beef N Cheddar Gods know...





And right on time for her "Monthly Cycle" that being:

1. Go on a complicated diet without researching on an impulse
2. Do so after buying food for the previous diet; waste that food and money
3. Try said diet and then realize there's more to it than just replacing meat with tofu 'chik'n' or keto is more than just limiting carbs.
4. Weigh in and see a gain or a loss that anticipated to being more
5. Whines and speculates what could have gone wrong (other than everything she did wrong that everyone pointed out and she ignored) and comes up with the wrong conclusion
6. "Not feeling well" becomes a reason to go off the wagon entirely, In this case, she had a fucking sore throat last night. She's also consumed a bunch of laxatives instead of just taking some fiber on a daily basis with lots of water.
7. then a chimpout rant binge for 3-4 days, comments disabled
8. then the "OMG, goys,  I'm not okay, I need help" soft whimpering voice


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Aug 1, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> The Beef N Cheddar Gods know...
> 
> View attachment 870798


That's hilarious. She's trying to be good by eating this:

And the universe trolls her with an Arby's ad.


----------



## thejackal (Aug 1, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> That's hilarious. She's trying to be good by eating this:
> View attachment 870803
> And the universe trolls her with an Arby's ad.



Boiled chicken breast?  Is she playing a survival game and cooking in the middle of the woods or in a modern kitchen?  WTF.  Boiled fucking chicken breast.   400lbs and can't even figure out how to bake or pan fry chicken.


----------



## DNA_JACKED (Aug 1, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> This is what I'm seeing:
> "A fasting blood sugar level less than 100 mg/dL (5.6 mmol/L) is normal. A fasting blood sugar level from 100 to 125 mg/dL (5.6 to 6.9 mmol/L) is considered prediabetes. If it's 126 mg/dL (7 mmol/L) or higher on two separate tests, you have diabetes."
> 
> So she's at 6, which is mid-prediabetes level, and if she hits 7 it's diabetes level.
> ...


Chantal claims to be at roughly 106 mg/dl 96 mmol/L). For a pre diabetic, your blood sugar two hours after you last ate should be under 140 mg/dl (7.8 mmol/L). This would make chantal not pre diabetic. After 8 hours it should be under 100 mg/dl (5.6 mmol/L) If her reading was still 106 after 12 hours, then she would be pre diabetic. But remember: 

*chantal lies*

There is 0 chance this cheese filled ball of lard went 12 hours without eating. She may have not eaten a meal for 12 hours but she still would have consumed enough snacks for a family of three.


----------



## Viridian (Aug 1, 2019)

blazinbeefbigolbuns said:


> Better chase away that cold with a vat of Hidden Valley before it gets worse, Chintal.
> View attachment 870725



Once again Cuntal spends her morning shooping the fuck out of her pics before posting them Instagram. We know you have three more chins than that, Cuntal, we see them in every video you post. Who are you trying to fool?

While her being on medication seems to be dampening her normal emotional reactions some so she's chimping out less than normal, looks like we've still reached Stage 2 of The Chantal Cycle:






At this rate I predict we're going to be in for a """"healthy"""" mukbang phase next, followed my another ER trip for (possibly made up) medical drama.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Aug 1, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> That's hilarious. She's trying to be good by eating this:
> View attachment 870803
> And the universe trolls her with an Arby's ad.


I love how she is posting this shit like she is someone who has even the slightest knowledge about Keto, or even weight loss in general. 

Amazing.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Aug 1, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> That's hilarious. She's trying to be good by eating this:
> View attachment 870803
> And the universe trolls her with an Arby's ad.


Who the fuck boils chicken breast?


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Aug 1, 2019)

Day 23 just posted.. I haven't watched it yet, but when she has make up on after a fuck up, it's usually a lecture like bullshit video.  SPOILER: Chantal discovers after finally reading the workbook and eating guide given to her over a month ago that she's been over eating by having too large of portions.


----------



## Peetz's Bank Account (Aug 1, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Day 23 just posted.. I haven't watched it yet, but when she has make up on after a fuck up, it's usually a lecture like bullshit video.  SPOILER: Chantal discovers after finally reading the workbook and eating guide given to her over a month ago that she's been over eating by having too large of portions.


Chantal is serving us some Ursula realness with this lewk and that always means she's ready to spit some serious deathfat denial.


----------



## Nicotine Fetish (Aug 1, 2019)

It just seems exhausting being so food obsessed. Constant journals, documenting, reading, meal prepping, cooking, grocery shopping, buying toys/vitamins/whatever for weight loss, following/unfollowing instagram account, recording and uploading youtube videos, discussing diets/issues with doctors, reading through diet plans and quitting them, driving hours for a corndog, drving an hour for a 15 min walk ect.... it just goes on and on and on and you're still not losing weight. 
Just having your entire existence revolve around food and weight loss. And not succeeding is just so weird. 
Like, damn girl at 400 pounds just..... barely cutting your portions should make the weight drop off.
I could understand better if the weight wouldn't budge if you're like 120 pounds because at low weights your body has a super low TDEE. You have NO wiggle room. But jesus at 400 pounds. Literally, just HOW are you not losing weight. Just.... it's mind boggling. I'm truly amused and fascinated how easy it would be to lose weight at such a high weight and yet you are unable to accomplish this. Just.... how.


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Aug 1, 2019)

I think awhile back I rated someone “autistic” for writing a comment about Chantal having a “humiliation fetish”. I wish I could apologize to them, because everytime I watch her videos she never fails to mention something disgusting that no other woman would admit. “I got vagisil in my eye today in the shower”. She couldn’t have just said “soap”??


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Aug 1, 2019)

Archive of day 23




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Aug 1, 2019)

30 seconds in and she's talking about using Vagisil. She followed that statement up by claiming she ate nothing but a few strawberries yesterday.

*


*
This one's for @Null


----------



## Strine (Aug 1, 2019)

DuckSucker said:


> Put her on ritalin and tell her to take 20 mg an hour after she eats


Good luck finding 60 minutes where Chantal doesn't eat.


----------



## Viridian (Aug 1, 2019)

Cuntal in full bloom in the comments. She admits she throws out the diet advice of every doctor she visits yet she claims she's following their advice? And she also follows the advice of a psychiatrist for an eating disorder when she's never been diagnosed with one? 





Also at first I was all "WTF how do you get Vagisil in your _eye?!_" But I checked and Vagisil makes "intimate washes" and wipes and "dry wash" sprays and bath bombs and shit now, so it sounds like she's using one of those products to clean her whole body. That makes sense when you think about it; she probably gets similar types of yeast and fungal infections in all her many fat folds, not just the ones down under.


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Aug 1, 2019)

Big Al's Crusty Sty said:


> I think awhile back I rated someone “autistic” for writing a comment about Chantal having a “humiliation fetish”. I wish I could apologize to them, because everytime I watch her videos she never fails to mention something disgusting that no other woman would admit. “I got vagisil in my eye today in the shower”. She couldn’t have just said “soap”??


Did she at least clarify that it was a Vagisil wash? I didn't even know they made soaps so my first thought was the anti-itch stuff they're primarily known for, followed up by anti-odor. 

This chick is weird.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Aug 1, 2019)

@11:25 "This is really eye-opening. I was overeating, for sure."

She talks about eating too much meat, butter, oil, and says, "I was not even measuring these things." Bitch, you literally just swore that you measured everything and followed your meal plan exactly without deviating once.

She then states that she's surprised that there's a lot of sodium IN SALT.

I'm starting to think that maybe she's actually retarded.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Aug 1, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> SPOILER: Chantal discovers ... she's been over eating by having too large of portions.



But she's been eating modest healthy meals and just one or two of those a day, how is this possible?


----------



## Barbarella (Aug 1, 2019)

God, so gross. If I was her mother I’d do a retroactive abortion. Vagisil in her eye, then all that snorting she doesn’t cut out of the video. Constipation talk, just way over the TMI line. 

It’s not enough that she’s as stupid as Lola Hartley, she has to be disgusting too. 

I hope she gets c-diff. She’s the only person who would love that terrifying disease. Or, maybe it would scare her out of her shit focus. Not likely though. 

I can see why she wants to put that ugly hair up. It’s not thick so it doesn’t hurt, and it’s as stringy down as up. 

Also, Wentworth? She’s talking about the first season with the surprise ending from 2013?   Or is the current season got a twist too? She acts like it’s new, or is she talking about Season 7? I’ve seen Seasons 1-6 in USA and am not sure they’ve aired 7 yet. Don’t know about Canada. Way to clarify, Cuntel.


----------



## ricecake (Aug 1, 2019)

Skin Fold Odor said:


> You guise are way to hard on this poor gorl.
> Obviously it was BIBI who ate half of the ranch, like he eats half of everything Chintal brings in the house.


I have never met a non-North American who liked ranch dressing.


----------



## Ellana (Aug 1, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> The Beef N Cheddar Gods know...
> 
> View attachment 870798





Oh fuck me. She hasn't used this phrase in her video in years. It almost makes me think that she still reads here.
It was strange and annoying enough when it came out of Amberlynn's mouth. No better than her use of "situation". 

The true and honest screenshot for the archives: 



And by "hehe!" she means "but I'll see you at midnight!"


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 1, 2019)

Viridian said:


> Also at first I was all "WTF how do you get Vagisil in your _eye?!_" But I checked and Vagisil makes "intimate washes" and wipes and "dry wash" sprays and bath bombs and shit now, so it sounds like she's using one of those products to clean her whole body. That makes sense when you think about it; she probably gets similar types of yeast and fungal infections in all her many fat folds, not just the ones down under.


She probably used it on her stinky, itchy vagina, didn't wash her hoofs afterwards, and than started touching her face.


----------



## AngelBitch (Aug 1, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 871064
> 
> 30 seconds in and she's talking about using Vagisil. She followed that statement up by claiming she ate nothing but a few strawberries yesterday.
> 
> ...


thank you for my new avatar, it's a beauty.


----------



## Ghost of the diet (Aug 2, 2019)

She's definitely going to Arby's... I just hope she records a nice mukbang and we have the beginning of another chimpout. She has been really boring those couple of months. I need my daily dose of Chantal amusement just like the old days. Also why do people use this kind of lipstick? It makes your lips look like an asshole.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 2, 2019)

Her hair is so stringy and dirty looking. 

It cracks me up that she probably spends ages face tuning and editing her selfies to try and make herself look human... and _that's_ the best she can make herself look.


----------



## Skin Fold Odor (Aug 2, 2019)

Should have shopped her neck too, now we see the lovely red marks from the tape they used in the sleep test place. Then again, her three chins would usually hide her neck so I can understand why our gorl forgot about the neck situation.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 2, 2019)

Chantal is definitely exceptional but nowhere near as exceptional as her supporters who still claim she looks slimmer even after she acknowledged she had been overeating.  

The reality is that Chantal loves food too much to ever lose any significant amount of weight. She’s around 5ft1-2. Someone her size can’t eat much food unless they are very active. Food is the only exciting thing that happens in her life. It gives her a reason to get out of the house and drive somewhere. It’s just not gonna happen.


----------



## Viridian (Aug 2, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Her hair is so stringy and dirty looking.
> 
> It cracks me up that she probably spends ages face tuning and editing her selfies to try and make herself look human... and _that's_ the best she can make herself look.



Again, who does this fat bitch think she's fooling? We see how she really looks every day on YouTube. Compare and contrast, same makeup, same outfit, same hair. The shooping is blatantly obvious, as is her choosing an angle that cuts off her thinning hairline.


----------



## PatTraverse (Aug 2, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Her hair is so stringy and dirty looking.
> 
> It cracks me up that she probably spends ages face tuning and editing her selfies to try and make herself look human... and _that's_ the best she can make herself look.


It just looks like a mugshot. Some white trash who got arrested for causing a scene at the Arby's drive-through because they forgot her sauces.


----------



## fatfuck (Aug 2, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> @11:25 "This is really eye-opening. I was overeating, for sure."
> 
> She talks about eating too much meat, butter, oil, and says, "I was not even measuring these things." Bitch, you literally just swore that you measured everything and followed your meal plan exactly without deviating once.
> 
> ...



what was she measuring then in those daily pictures where she showed macronutrients? this woman has so much lies going on that she can't even remember what she lied about not even a day ago. just another example that chantal lies 24/7 about every single thing, no matter how small.

what was she trying to accomplish with that arby picture? ass pats or feeling pressured to prove that she's still on her imaginary diet?

the only thing i saw from that post was that she's still obsessing over fast food and that she probably had it and is now guilty and trying to act as if she hadn't. she uses the same lying tactics as any kid under 10 would.

chantal lies.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Aug 2, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 871426


She must think she's super hot shit in that Instagram pic because she posted the same one on her YouTube community tab. Along with the comments that she has full blown flu and her breathing is bad.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Aug 2, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> She must think she's super hot shit in that Instagram pic because she posted the same one on her YouTube community tab. Along with the comments that she has full blown flu and her breathing is bad.
> View attachment 871660



I cannot deal with her stupidity. Why is she asking some random YT user that question? She has* two blood clots *in her lungs and* can't breathe*. She uses a *machine to breathe* at night because if she doesn't *her fat will suffocate her*. She has fucked up her body so much *she can't tie her shoes or walk*. She's on the same medications as her 70 year old grandmother. Doesn't she think that maybe she should call a doctor or a nurse line?

It's the same shit with keto. She got 90% of her keto information from IG and livestream comments. Never once picked up a book. Didn't read anything informative. Didn't do any actual research at all. Actively went against every single one of her doctor's instructions. Today she admitted to not even reading through the pamphlet her weight loss doctor gave her after he looked her in the eyes and told her she was going to die if she didn't.

At this rate, she might die before giving us any speed-withdrawal induced chimpouts.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Aug 2, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> @11:25 "This is really eye-opening. I was overeating, for sure."
> 
> She talks about eating too much meat, butter, oil, and says, "I was not even measuring these things." Bitch, you literally just swore that you measured everything and followed your meal plan exactly without deviating once.
> 
> ...



I have to laugh in utter amazement because this was her day 20 meal before the sleep study... and here she is "OMG I didn't realize how much I was overeating". Bitch doesn't realize three hot dogs, at 200 calories each, is 600 just in weenies alone, plus a keto chili that we have no idea what she put in, plus a cauliflower mash made with garlic, cheese, cream & pepper in what seems to be at least about a cup and a half.. might be too much food for a meal?

She does indicate she knows it's a large meal but she would be fasting until noon.  Uh, she's been doing "IF" for 8/16 for several weeks, this is also bullshit on top of lies. 

Even if she's only having two meals a day due to IF, this is pretty much her doing an OMAD level of eating with mukbang portions. And she doesn't even realize where she's fucking up though it's right there. RIGHT THERE IN VIDEO!

Woman is fucking dense in every aspect.





I also feel, like a few others who are saying she wants to go from the 30mg a day (20 am and 10 afternoons) to 60 - if Chantal did say this, I think it's because Chantal is not trying to focus on adapting her food intake and portion sizes, but trying to rely heavily on medications to suppress her appetite. I also think Chantal is using the ExLax not because she's constipated (which is possible) but suddenly chow down a bunch of laxatives is to see the scale move.

I think August may be special... for all the constraint Chantal had in July, I think we're going to see the chimp out of frustration start to boil up. The meds have helped her a lot in some ways, but she's still setting her expectations way too high instead of focusing on what and how she's really eating.

I also chuckle at how she's once again revealed herself a liar where yes, she needs and wants to lose weight, but the whole reason for her expediting the treatment after she couldn't stop eating the cheese block was to try to get control of her diagnosed but not diagnosed binge eating disorder.  The focus based on the advice of the food therapist doctor was to simply not binge and learn portions.  If she can simply do that the weight loss would follow naturally.


----------



## AngelBitch (Aug 2, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> I have to laugh in utter amazement because this was her day 20 meal before the sleep study... and here she is "OMG I didn't realize how much I was overeating". Bitch doesn't realize three hot dogs, at 200 calories each, is 600 just in weenies alone, plus a keto chili that we have no idea what she put in, plus a cauliflower mash made with garlic, cheese, cream & pepper in what seems to be at least about a cup and a half.. might be too much food for a meal?
> 
> Even if she's only having two meals a day due to IF, this is pretty much her doing an OMAD level of eating with mukbang portions. And she doesn't even realize where she's fucking up though it's right there. RIGHT THERE IN VIDEO!
> 
> ...


I'm dying that she straight faced claimed that amount of chili as a mere 6 ounces. bitch what kind of fucked up conversion from Canada's native metric system is that??? 6 ounces is approx 2/3 of a cup. that is minimum a cup and a half. look how high it's piled, my God.

i love that she truly thinks she can get away with such obvious lies. unlike you, chantal, most people can tell the difference between half a cup and two cups worth of food.


----------



## ZH 792 (Aug 2, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> She must think she's super hot shit in that Instagram pic because she posted the same one on her YouTube community tab. Along with the comments that she has full blown flu and her breathing is bad.
> View attachment 871660


In many respects it is a miracle she has gotten to age 35. My god, how can someone be so obtuse?


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 2, 2019)

YouDontWantToKnow said:


> In many respects it is a miracle she has gotten to age 35. My god, how can someone be so obtuse?


She's had youth on her side. The human body can tolerate a whole lot of abuse in your teens and 20s... but she's come to the end of that grace period in a pretty dramatic way. Her health is going to decline more and more rapidly from this point on.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Aug 2, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Even if she's only having two meals a day due to IF, this is pretty much her doing an OMAD level of eating with mukbang portions. And she doesn't even realize where she's fucking up though it's right there. RIGHT THERE IN VIDEO!
> 
> Woman is fucking dense in every aspect.



One of my favorite videos of her 2018 OMAD phase was the one where she boasted of taking two hours to eat the meal:





She was really, really proud of herself for this.  She made the same boast on instagram and on her community post.

It was also a particularly fine example of the "fucking dense" you allude to.

The whole thing came about after several commenters noted that she wolfed her food down without even chewing it, in a mad frenzy to fill her belly.  They postulated, not unreasonably, that _if she simply ate more slowly, she'd lose weight_.

Clotso, being the moron and con artist she is, worked on an angle to stuff her fat face again.  Finally, she came up with a monstrous OMAD meal, enough for five people, and sat there like a fat load, eating for two fucking hours straight.  She actually seemed to think that not only would this make her skinny, it was also a sane and noble thing to boast about.

Needless to say, she has never come close to skinny.  The two-hour-a-day-meal diet plan died a quick death.

Check out the montage that begins at 5:00 if you need some serious lulz.  It has to be one of the least-appetizing looking meals ever, too!


----------



## fatfuck (Aug 2, 2019)

i started watching her around mid 2018 and since then she's been doing the exact same thing. she's stuck in the same cycle and keeps saying that she's learning from all of it but continues to make the same mistakes over and over again.

if she had more subs and was raking in at least some decent money i'd be positive she was just acting dumb for $, however her channel isn't really growing and she's earning less than minimum wage. to top it off she has and has developed some major health issues.

so yeah, she really is dumb and has some kind of learning disability. even her sister who has genuine autism? is miles ahead of her in any way possible.


----------



## Strawberry Pocky (Aug 2, 2019)

I haven't been _posting _in Cunt/Chin/Chimptal's thread for a few weeks but I've been lurking throughout the length of this Fake Keto saga and I am exactly 0% shocked that the fat eggplant-shaped bitch quit, lol.
Especially since she was failing so epically and doing it wrong the entire time,

The only thing that DOES surprise me is how long she was pretending for the camera.  I wouldn't have given her 10 days, personally.  But oh well.  _On to the next round of bullshit!!_


----------



## Nicotine Fetish (Aug 2, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> She's had youth on her side. The human body can tolerate a whole lot of abuse in your teens and 20s... but she's come to the end of that grace period in a pretty dramatic way. Her health is going to decline more and more rapidly from this point on.



This is very true. She’s very lucky she’s in Canada where they have universal healthcare. Otherwise she’d be racking up some nice thicc medical bills.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Aug 2, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> One of my favorite videos of her 2018 OMAD phase was the one where she boasted of taking two hours to eat the meal:
> 
> View attachment 871847
> 
> ...


Yup. OMAD really worked so well that she can't fit in that blouse anymore.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Aug 2, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 871426


Using the MakeUp Plus app I see. Its pretty obvious Chimptal, but nice try.

@ThisWillBeFun  your avatar horrifies me and makes me bust a gut simultaneously. I need to watch that video.


----------



## CH 815 (Aug 2, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> One of my favorite videos of her 2018 OMAD phase was the one where she boasted of taking two hours to eat the meal:
> 
> View attachment 871847
> 
> ...


All that cashew cheese  And it looked so gross, too. Not to mention the white colored watermelon. I've never seen a less pink watermelon in my life.


----------



## Citroen (Aug 2, 2019)

So now she wants to go back to the weight loss doctor and follow that diet instead, after she had been given priority access to the eating disorder clinic's services after her faux mental breakdown ER visit. It's disgusting the way this woman wastes public money and professionals' time. How many professionals is that now? A psychiatrist, a general practitioner, the thrombosis clinic staff, doctors at both the weight loss clinic and the eating disorder clinic, the oncologist for the cysts. She's so much worse than a waste of space, she's a leech who has never repaid society anything for what she's taken.


----------



## CH 815 (Aug 2, 2019)

Citroen said:


> So now she wants to go back to the weight loss doctor and follow that diet instead, after she had been given priority access to the eating disorder clinic's services after her faux mental breakdown ER visit. It's disgusting the way this woman wastes public money and professionals' time. How many professionals is that now? A psychiatrist, a general practitioner, the thrombosis clinic staff, doctors at both the weight loss clinic and the eating disorder clinic, the oncologist for the cysts. She's so much worse than a waste of space, she's a leech who has never repaid society anything for what she's taken.



For the past several months now all her crazy has been a rebellion against following this simple diet her doctor gave her because it "felt like punishment." She immediately went on an epic fast food binge, the ghost diet, "vegan for the animals," more epic fast food, and 30 days of pretend Keto (am I leaving something out?) and here we are back to the diet from the doctor who dared to suggest she eat a turkey pepperette and baby bell cheese as a snack.


----------



## Fatty-boom-boom (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Aug 2, 2019)

Citroen said:


> She's so much worse than a waste of space, she's a leech who has never repaid society anything for what she's taken.



Hopefully in death she can help society by educating people on the end result of gluttony and sloth, and educate some med students who cut open her carcass. No way is she going to be able to donate organs, even if she wants to. Maybe her skin can be used to get grafted on a Duggar sized family who had a house fire.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Aug 2, 2019)

Fatty-boom-boom said:


> View attachment 871991


She wrote that while responding to a person like this.
This bitch deserves every bad thing that happens to her.


----------



## thejackal (Aug 2, 2019)

ricecake said:


> I have never met a non-North American who liked ranch dressing.



TBF there is a big difference between a fresh buttermilk ranch whipped up in the kitchen and the store bought one loaded with stabilizers and preservatives.  And that said ranch is a salad dressing that takes the bitterness out of darker varities of lettuce where perhaps a simple oil and vinegar dressing would not.

Chantal uses it as a fat and salt delivery device and as a condiment.


Fatty-boom-boom said:


> View attachment 871991



And that's why you don't become a deathfat.  Battling a simple chest infection and because of the weight on her lungs she can't expel the fluid and it's now potentially a situation requiring strong antibiotics or an ER visit.

I don't know how they live in the prison that is their body.  35 is young relatively.  There are 35 year olds still playing professional sports FFS.  When's her wakeup call going to hit?  Is it ever?


----------



## sperginity (Aug 2, 2019)

thejackal said:


> And that's why you don't become a deathfat. Battling a simple chest infection and because of the weight on her lungs she can't expel the fluid and it's now potentially a situation requiring strong antibiotics or an ER visit.


I'm not so sure it is a chest infection. She has a history of deep vein thrombosis (blood clots), and one sign of blood clots in the lungs is to cough up blood (can be pink, red, brown, rust colored).


----------



## Fatty-boom-boom (Aug 2, 2019)

View attachment 871991


sperginity said:


> I'm not so sure it is a chest infection. She has a history of deep vein thrombosis (blood clots), and one sign of blood clots in the lungs is to cough up blood (can be pink, red, brown, rust colored).


She  probably just has a cold, she's a 400 pound baby who runs to the E.R. every twinge she has.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Aug 2, 2019)

Fatty-boom-boom said:


> View attachment 871991



It's always an epic illness and/or an ER visit that ends one diet before going to another binge or diet. Every. Single. Time.

And always on a fucking Friday as if she needed the attention from Bibi on a weekend or some shit. Seems she's also deleted a few of them or I'm too much in a hurry to find the other ones in the lung clot episode where she went to the ER on a Friday and the Cheese Block Friday ER.

It's as if Fridays are just a trigger for her. Yet since all of her ER visits always seem to be on a Friday, and always a reason for her to go on or off a new diet - it's bullshit. She's going to get another doctor for some other reason and then she's going to get recommended more drugs, and a different diet.. though hey, while she's there she should get fucking weighed by a calibrated scale. MMmmright?!



 


Fatty-boom-boom said:


> View attachment 871991
> 
> She  probably just has a cold, she's a 400 pound baby who runs to the E.R. every twinge she has.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Aug 2, 2019)

sperginity said:


> I'm not so sure it is a chest infection. She has a history of deep vein thrombosis (blood clots), and one sign of blood clots in the lungs is to cough up blood (can be pink, red, brown, rust colored).


She never had DVT, and she also has two known blood clots in her lungs.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Aug 2, 2019)

ER visits tend to increase over holidays, long weekends, etc. so I could see her waddling there versus waiting for the doctor, especially if she'd have to wait until Monday - but isn't there a urgent care she can go to? She has a car, so it's not like lack of transit routes or distance is a factor. Also, urgent care tends to be in the burbs, so it's closer for her. Not sure about Quebec, but Ontario has a telephone service to speak with a registered nurse.


----------



## Sleepy Chickens (Aug 2, 2019)

“Sorry for the TMI” says the delicate, dainty, totally appropriate landwhale who tells graphically detailed stories about fucking dirty men, vomit, eye vagisil, and her best friend all day er’day - literal shit, about a totally regular side effect of what is probably a common respiratory infection. Class act, Chintal Olives, thank you for the consideration.


----------



## Aldora (Aug 2, 2019)

Pfft.

Chantal will go to the ER, kvetch and cry about her mental health and her weight and so on, and she will get referred to several specialists and because she is such a dramatic cow, she will get pushed to the head of any waiting lists, forcing genuine people needing help to wait even longer.

And she will never go and see the specialists or follow their plans.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Aug 2, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> ER visits tend to increase over holidays, long weekends, etc. so I could see her waddling there versus waiting for the doctor, especially if she'd have to wait until Monday - but isn't there a urgent care she can go to? She has a car, so it's not like lack of transit routes or distance is a factor. Also, urgent care tends to be in the burbs, so it's closer for her. Not sure about Quebec, but Ontario has a telephone service to speak with a registered nurse.


Not that it matters to Chimptal, because every fucking day is a holiday for her; but it is a long weekend in some parts of Canada this weekend. Ontario is one of the provinces that have a holiday on Monday. 

Doesn't matter though, bitch is just looking for attention from her midget and the internet.


----------



## PatTraverse (Aug 2, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> It's always an epic illness and/or an ER visit that ends one before going to another. Every. Single. Time.
> 
> And always on a fucking Friday as if she needed the attention from Bibi on a weekend or some shit. Seems she's also deleted a few of them or I'm too much in a hurry to find the other ones in the lung clot episode where she went to the ER on a Friday and the Cheese Block Friday ER.
> 
> ...


Friday is when most people have time off after working the whole week and have a social life to break from their routine. It is a painful reminder that every day is the same for her AKA nothing ever happens. So she consciously or unconsciously manufactures some drama to break from the routine to feel like the general populace. Even she cannot deal with her terribly boring life whether she admits it or not.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Aug 2, 2019)

Sleepy Chickens said:


> “Sorry for the TMI” says the delicate, dainty, totally appropriate landwhale who tells graphically detailed stories about fucking dirty men, vomit, eye vagisil, and her best friend all day er’day - literal shit, about a totally regular side effect of what is probably a common respiratory infection. Class act, Chintal Olives, thank you for the consideration.



I think she gets off on saying "TMI".  It puts her in a (rare) position of superiority over the shrinking violets and wilting daisies who can't handle the info.  Of course, she is oblivious to the fact that most people don't want to hear about her shit because it is fucking disgusting to think about her and her shit, not because they are timid people by nature.  She can't see the world that way.


----------



## Barbarella (Aug 2, 2019)

She’s so constipated she’s coughing up brown stuff. 

She probably does have a cold, but it’s also reasonable to believe she’s so fat she can’t cough properly and has given herself pneumonia. I kind of doubt her clots are meaningful anymore, she’s been on blood thinners for months.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Aug 2, 2019)

You know, most folks with a cough can drive themselves to an urgent care. She hasn't complained of fever so there's really no reason for her not to except to win sympathy ass pats.


----------



## QueefQween (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 2, 2019)

Fatty-boom-boom said:


> View attachment 871991



Allow me to translate Chantal into GIF


----------



## Viridian (Aug 2, 2019)

Chintal pretends to take Freelee's criticism with grace and grovels before her. Probably because Freelee is everything Chintal would like to be: a skinny vegan YouTube/Instagram influencer. How much do people want to bet it's this video and her resulting private tantrum that prompted her manufactured medical drama ER visit rather than any actual illness?


----------



## thejackal (Aug 2, 2019)

Viridian said:


> Chintal pretends to take Freelee's criticism with grace and grovels before her. Probably because Freelee is everything Chintal would like to be: a skinny vegan YouTube/Instagram influencer. How much do people want to bet it's this video and her resulting private tantrum that prompted her manufactured medical drama ER visit rather than any actual illness?
> 
> View attachment 872549



these two insufferable cunts are perfect for each other.  maybe they can do a collab.


----------



## Twinkie (Aug 2, 2019)

I love how she wrote that she's "battling" several health issues and the first thing she lists is morbid obesity. All of her health issues are caused by her morbid obesity and not only is her obesity self-inflicted, she has never battled it in earnest.

btw brown phlegm = blood. Good luck with that Chintal.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Aug 2, 2019)

Maybe I watch too many movies but doesn’t coughing up blood mean the end is nigh?


----------



## ricecake (Aug 2, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> Maybe I watch too many movies but doesn’t coughing up blood mean the end is nigh?


I think Chantal might kick the bucket before ALR. She doesn't seem to be doing so good...


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Aug 2, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> I kind of doubt her clots are meaningful anymore, she’s been on blood thinners for months.


So she says. She's rarely mentioned the blood thinners, which is suspicious. She mentioned them once recently when trying to out-martyr the elderly man she was getting blood drawn with. "I'm on blood thinners too!" Jesus Christ.

Wasn't she supposed to be going to get her blood drawn once or twice a week to check on her Warfarin/blood levels? I think she's mentioned something about those appointments twice in the month or two since she was put on the medication. 

It's possible, I guess, that she's been strict with taking her blood thinners at the same time every day, adjusting the med levels appropriately, and making and attending those blood draw appointments every week, and that's she has done so without mentioning any of it. But I highly doubt any of that has been happening.

She's supposed to get followup imaging done soon, right? I wouldn't be surprised if her clot condition has worsened after this faux keto bullshit.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Aug 2, 2019)

Viridian said:


> Chintal pretends to take Freelee's criticism with grace and grovels before her. Probably because Freelee is everything Chintal would like to be: a skinny vegan YouTube/Instagram influencer. How much do people want to bet it's this video and her resulting private tantrum that prompted her manufactured medical drama ER visit rather than any actual illness?
> 
> View attachment 872549




Hahaha...  She is deeply wounded and has nothing to say about it but lie about views.  I bet she was gagging as she wrote that.


----------



## welsho (Aug 2, 2019)

If I recall correctly, she had an MRI last week and would be getting the results sometime next week and would know the status of the PEs ? 

**WHOOP WHOOP POWER LEVEL ALERT; but Princess Ariel sorta asked**
As much as I despise Chantal but having had multiple bilateral PEs (along with four other DVTs); the doc did tell me to skidaddle down to the ER if I was coughing up anything other than clear fluid. 

I'll take my PLs, but spare you all the details, but two of five PEs were still present three months later (smaller, but still present). I was told the fuckers can be stubborn and they're sticky so another filament may have joined in on the fun.


----------



## alaspooryorick (Aug 2, 2019)

Dark yellow phlegm could be mistaken for brown, if she's not dying then she's just wasting ER resources over a minor respiratory infection.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Aug 2, 2019)

Our land whale will be just fine. Took up the time & resources of the medical profession because she has a cold. Weird how Western medicine, that she despises, always comes in handy when she is thisclose to a binge.
Look out Arby's with your free orange shake -Chantal is coming!
One thing is for sure, she'll be fatter when she returns.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Aug 2, 2019)

Viridian said:


> Chintal pretends to take Freelee's criticism with grace and grovels before her. Probably because Freelee is everything Chintal would like to be: a skinny vegan YouTube/Instagram influencer. How much do people want to bet it's this video and her resulting private tantrum that prompted her manufactured medical drama ER visit rather than any actual illness?
> 
> View attachment 872549



Did Chantal post from the ER Waiting room?  I'm a little behind


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Aug 2, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Did Chantal post from the ER Waiting room?  I'm a little behind


Apparently because she edited the post I made before with this:


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Aug 2, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Our land whale will be just fine. Took up the time & resources of the medical profession because she has a cold. Weird how Western medicine, that she despises, always comes in handy when she is thisclose to a binge.
> Look out Arby's with your free orange shake -Chantal is coming!
> One thing is for sure, she'll be fatter when she returns.
> 
> View attachment 872912



 I suspected her earlier warning "I will keep you updated videos will be on hold until I can breathe properly lol" would be a good reason for her to disable, delete..and then there is this.  

There is no doubt in my mind she's going to binge tonight/tomorrow and using the away for a few days for a cold she doesn't have... she's going to binge. The other aspect she's using a time out from Yewtube hsrd


If already posted, I apologize.


----------



## welsho (Aug 2, 2019)

I wonder if she polished off the other bottle of Ranch dressing and she's actually yacking that up?


----------



## Strine (Aug 3, 2019)

Miss Cleo, Miss Cleo! What's the meaning of Chantal's totally real and genuine hospital visit?





_"De cards say de fat bitch is pretendin' ta be sick so she'll have an excuse nobody be believin' to get outta da keto diet she be lyin' about!"_


Incredible Cleo, how do you do it!?






_"Child, it didn't take a psychic like Miss Cleo to see dis! Erry time Chantal lie, she get a new chin like Pinocchio! Dat why she always come back wit a new one!"_


----------



## fatfuck (Aug 3, 2019)

QueefQween said:


>



freelee is crazy but chantal is on another level. carcinogens, fruitarian, starvation mode, ... jesus christ. these people really don't understand the basic laws of nature and why CICO is the only thing that matters in the end.

laughed at the "creator of atkins diet of a heart attack, what does that tell you" comment. he also died while eating vegetables, breathing air, and being active. these people are so far ignorant that they don't realize there are many different cultures, each with their own diets that are based on the food that's available to them. eskimos pretty much live on animal product that are high in fat/protein. mediterranean people usually eat more fish than others, etc. the point is that human body is amazing and can easily adapt because ultimately food is simply fuel and in the end it doesn't matter where it comes from.

all this video will do is most likely cause yet another vegan diet that will last for 1 week under the pretense that our gorl just felt better on it and because she loves animals, but not before she needs to take some time off to prepare for it, i.e. visit mcdonalds and arbys for one final time before she never has it again.

the only thing that i agree with freelee on is that chantal will be checking out soon.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Aug 3, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Apparently because she edited the post I made before with this:
> View attachment 872960


Guys, the HEAD doctor. This could be serious guys, she's a really important person in the ER right now. I can't believe Freelee chose this darkest hour to bully her.

Anyhoo. My theory is Chantal's going to keep it real sweet for a while. She has mods patrolling and making sure her comments and live chats are a hugbox, just like she dreamed of. The Moon Eyes channel (nutritionist who rags on Amber) is - delusionally, in my opinion - doing videos praising Chantal's (doctor's) diet, you know, the one she's barely ever followed. Chantal's all sweetness and light at the moment because it's going her way inside her little bubble. Imo it's going to take her losing (or booting) a mod and some hell breaking loose in her comments for her to show that true face we know and love.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 3, 2019)

Viridian said:


> Chintal pretends to take Freelee's criticism with grace and grovels before her. Probably because Freelee is everything Chintal would like to be: a skinny vegan YouTube/Instagram influencer. How much do people want to bet it's this video and her resulting private tantrum that prompted her manufactured medical drama ER visit rather than any actual illness?
> 
> View attachment 872549


I like that she usually screeches and reports everyone who dare make fun of her fat ass... but when a skinny, attractive well known vegan mocks her, she rams her piggy little nose up the bitches asshole.


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (Aug 3, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> I like that she usually screeches and reports everyone who dare make fun of her fat ass... but when a skinny, attractive well known vegan mocks her, she rams her piggy little nose up the bitches asshole.



Maybe because Freelee is as botched a bitch as Chantal. Her views on gains and stuff such as all men must put their seed in a spank bank and be castrated so women have reproductive control of any man are a bit out there, vegan dogs, calls for genocide. She kept it up too long to be a troll and is deadserious.


----------



## PatTraverse (Aug 3, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> I like that she usually screeches and reports everyone who dare make fun of her fat ass... but when a skinny, attractive well known vegan mocks her, she rams her piggy little nose up the bitches asshole.


Chantal was probably crying tears of rage but also envy as she wishes she could become a skinny vegan that mocks fat people. She cares not about being healthy or the ethical side of veganism... What she really wants is to openly bully and lecture others.


----------



## CH 815 (Aug 3, 2019)

PatTraverse said:


> Chantal was probably crying tears of rage but also envy as she wishes she could become a skinny vegan that mocks fat people. She cares not about being healthy or the ethical side of veganism... What she really wants is to openly bully and lecture others.



Senpai finally noticed her. I can’t wait for this next vegan phase. Bets on how long that will last?


----------



## Igotdigusted (Aug 3, 2019)

Freelee is absolutely bonkers, but I hope she kick-starts a rollercoaster of a meltdown. This has been a very boring phase with the Keto bullshit.

If that banana cackling witch cannot set Cuntal on fire, then nothing will.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Aug 3, 2019)

Igotdigusted said:


> Freelee is absolutely bonkers, but I hope she kick-starts a rollercoaster of a meltdown. This has been a very boring phase with the Keto bullshit.
> 
> If that banana cackling witch cannot set Cuntal on fire, then nothing will.



I think we are almost there.

You could see the wind was leaving her sails ever since that godforsaken piece of birthday cake.  She used a mocking tone when describing her own breakfasts, like she was sick of this shit.  She was up to three supermarket runs in a week.  She clearly gobbled down all of her supermarket hauls during her "diet".  She was eating comically unappetizing food toward the end, like boiled chicken.  You could see the wheels falling off the whole escapade, little by little...

Then her weigh-in flunked.  I don't know how she does them, I don't know how accurate her scale is or isn't, and I don't know how much she lies about her weight.  However, it was clear she had gained weight, and she confirmed it.  She seemed shocked by the weight gain, as she always does.  I can't decide if she truly believed she would lose weight eating like a glutton as usual or if her shock was just play-acting, but whatever it was, it darkened her mood.

Then we get her heroine Freelee ripping her a new asshole.

Every single other time that a diet pose came to a crashing close, Chantal would suddenly be taken ill and land in the hospital.  Every single time.  This time is no different.

The meds might be keeping her from a fullblown chimpout this time, but the pressure continues to build...  Usually the chimpout happens around the time of hospital visit.

So, Clotso is now back in her "lie low and plot next move" mode.  This is always accompanied by off camera gluttony, until she eats herself into such a sick state that she wants to diet again.  Then she magically reappears with a garbling of the latest diet advice she gleaned from a YouTube quack.

The only problem for her this time is that she has burned all her bridges.  Vegan, OMD, Intuitive Eating, Keto, Rotten Grape Elixir, Fasting, Lean Machine Workout Queen, Ghost Diet, Intermittent Fasting, 2-hour meals, Just Watching Calories, Plant-Based, Healthy Mukbangs, No Eating In The Car, Doctor's Plan, et. al. have all failed.  She might be tempted to give vegan yet another go, but now she thinks vegans are mean girls and doesn't want to join their clique.  

So far, any attempt to take her channel in any direction away from eating/dieting, like her murder stories or adventures with Peetz, has failed.  Mostly due to her own laziness, but incompetence too.

So, this is yet again the familiar corner Chantal always paints herself into, and she has done it again, the fat moron.


----------



## THOTto (Aug 3, 2019)

If it’s just dark brown then that isn’t deadly. There’s specific color/textures that are dangerous but I’m not giving Jabba the run down for her next excuse. Frankly she probably tried to deep throat a corn dog and scraped herself. Chantal never took blood thinners, her skin has never shown signs of bruising and her gunt pictures lacked puncture bruises. She was most likely at risk for blood clots, and just wanted to use the vitamin K excuse to not eat salad. I don’t think she could have injected herself with one of the blood thinners she was claiming to be on honestly. Not only does it need to go into the stomach but you kinda toss it like a dart. She can hardly cradle her gut. Hospitals give you copies of imaging most of the time, it would be so easy to prove a PE with her with her unique body shape, yet she hasn’t addressed it. 

She’s just trying to find more excuses and get people riled up. You could at least try and make this more fun to pick apart. Also lol I knew that doctor didn’t double her vyvanse before. They won’t bump you from 30 to 60, there’s actual specifics to increasing medication doses she wouldn’t understand.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Aug 3, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> The only problem for her this time is that she has burned all her bridges.  Vegan, OMD, Intuitive Eating, Keto, Rotten Grape Elixir, Fasting, Lean Machine Workout Queen, Ghost Diet, Intermittent Fasting, 2-hour meals, Just Watching Calories, Plant-Based, Healthy Mukbangs, No Eating In The Car, Doctor's Plan, et. al. have all failed.  She might be tempted to give vegan yet another go, but now she thinks vegans are mean girls and doesn't want to join their clique.



Gimmie rainbows, but maybe she might just try the diet that will work - CICO / Eat less, move more, diet that her doctor at the eating disorder clinic gave her. She never actually tried that one.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Aug 3, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 871426


Is there a way to post a rainbow bigger than an actual rainbow found in nature?


----------



## Strine (Aug 3, 2019)

We all know the fake medical scare means she's done pretending to be on whatever diet, but this might be a clue about the lies and delusion for this next month now that Keto July is over:





She's going to get a hysterectomy right after she loses 270lbs. I'm sure it'll happen once she finds some low-sodium salt; at least 260lbs of it must be water weight in her feet.


----------



## fatfuck (Aug 3, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> Gimmie rainbows, but maybe she might just try the diet that will work - CICO / Eat less, move more, diet that her doctor at the eating disorder clinic gave her. She never actually tried that one.



every diet works, you just have to stick to it. chantal lacks discipline and patience.

her gym lifestyle and claims she's addicted to it went as fast as it came. no sign or mention of her nature walks that she loved so much. same with animal sanctuary volunteering.

everything she says are her plans and wishful thinking. when the time comes where she needs to put in work it all fizzles out and we're back to planning again.

she claims she has people who care for her yet nobody ever does anything to help her. my favorite excuse was that bibi doesn't understand it. 

forget about whatever health problems she claims she has because frankly i don't believe shit this blob says, but i can see with my own eyes that her health is going down the shitter, imaginary health issues or not.


----------



## gurutopics (Aug 3, 2019)

Her 3 am night drive was just a binge outing.


----------



## Jersey Devil (Aug 3, 2019)

Chantal is the best argument for universal health care in America I've ever seen. Think about it-- if free health care spread to America, we could get a whole new wave of poor 600+ pounders annoying doctors, failing weight loss surgeries, and popping pills to "fix their mental illness" (while riding out the high with a few Burger King trips). 

Some people might be mad that they'd pay more in taxes for a bunch of disgusting assholes to leech off of their money, but it's not so bad if you think of it as a subscription service for crazy deathfat entertainment.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 3, 2019)

Jersey Devil said:


> Chantal is the best argument for universal health care in America I've ever seen. Think about it-- if free health care spread to America, we could get a whole new wave of poor 600+ pounders annoying doctors, failing weight loss surgeries, and popping pills to "fix their mental illness" (while riding out the high with a few Burger King trips).
> 
> Some people might be mad that they'd pay more in taxes for a bunch of disgusting assholes to leech off of their money, but it's not so bad if you think of it as a subscription service for crazy deathfat entertainment.


This pretty much happens already anyway. There are a shit ton of death fats on disability for being a death fat (Or some issue that's rolled around as a result of being a death fat). Part of their gimmes is free health insurance.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Aug 3, 2019)

Whoa.  Veering off topic for a second but shit Freelee looks bad.  Her eyes are sunken in a way one generally only sees with famine survivors or the very elderly just before death.  And her neck is like a sixty-year-old woman.  I hadn't seen her in a long while online and she's aged 20 years in 5.  

But she's thin so Chantal worships her.  And being thin is all that matters to her, so I bet she won't notice how her skinny legend looks equally unhealthy.  A (chicken) pox on both their houses.


----------



## Twinkie (Aug 3, 2019)

I did't know freelee was so crazy. I mean I knew her diet was crazy but vegan dogs, really? Castration? She needs a thread


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 3, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> I did't know freelee was so crazy. I mean I knew her diet was crazy but vegan dogs, really? Castration? She needs a thread


She has one.


----------



## Viridian (Aug 3, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> Gimmie rainbows, but maybe she might just try the diet that will work - CICO / Eat less, move more, diet that her doctor at the eating disorder clinic gave her. She never actually tried that one.








That's the one thing Chantal won't do--what will actually work. Every doctor who's given her an "eat less, move more" plan she's dropped like a hot potato, if not outright thrown under the bus. She claims limiting her food intake to any degree "feels like punishment waaaaah". She doesn't want to monitor her intake or measure portions or count calories. Whenever she claims she's doing so (like she did during this keto charade) she's lying. Remember, this is the woman who broke down into big blubbery tears because she saw her sister eating a piece of cheap shitty sheet cake and she didn't have any herself.

Cuntal will only accept a magic pill that will let her find the zipper to her fat suit and take it off with little to no effort. If a diet won't transform her into a skinny Instathot in less than 48 hours, she has no use for it and won't even try. That's why she's doomed to fail and will continue to gain.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 3, 2019)

It’s insane how scared hambeasts are of making themselves a bit uncomfortable with dieting and exercising but they don’t mind being crushed by hundreds of pounds of excess lard. It’s kinda like refusing to smoke pot because it’s harsh on the lungs and doing heroin instead.

It just doesn’t make any fucking sense to me. There are very few things more uncomfortable than excess weight. Anyone who has worked out with a weighted vest knows that. I can’t fathom being crushed to the ground by more than 200 pounds of unnecessary fat. Sure, dieting is a pain in the ass but the relief of having weight literally lifted off your shoulders more than makes up for it...


----------



## PatTraverse (Aug 3, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> It’s insane how scared hambeasts are of making themselves a bit uncomfortable with dieting and exercising but they don’t mind being crushed by hundreds of pounds of excess lard. It’s kinda like refusing to smoke pot because it’s harsh on the lungs and doing heroin instead.
> 
> It just doesn’t make any fucking sense to me. There are very few things more uncomfortable than excess weight. Anyone who has worked out with a weighted vest knows that. I can’t fathom being crushed to the ground by more than 200 pounds of unnecessary fat. Sure, dieting is a pain in the ass but the relief of having weight literally lifted off your shoulders more than makes up for it...


Someone like Chantal really has no understanding of what you are talking about as she has been obese her whole life. Gaining weight is like slowly boiling a frog alive; it is a process and the body keeps trying to adapt to it. No human could suddenly deal with 250+ extra lbs but they can if it happens over decades.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Aug 3, 2019)

Viridian said:


> Cuntal in full bloom in the comments. She admits she throws out the diet advice of every doctor she visits yet she claims she's following their advice? And she also follows the advice of a psychiatrist for an eating disorder when she's never been diagnosed with one?
> 
> View attachment 871082



I am 90% confident she means she follows them on social media and sometimes get replies or something.


----------



## IB 262 (Aug 3, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> She probably used it on her stinky, itchy vagina, didn't wash her hoofs afterwards, and than started touching her face.



Like she can reach that nasty thing.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Aug 3, 2019)

Viridian said:


> That's the one thing Chantal won't do--what will actually work. Every doctor who's given her an "eat less, move more" plan she's dropped like a hot potato, if not outright thrown under the bus. She claims limiting her food intake to any degree "feels like punishment waaaaah". She doesn't want to monitor her intake or measure portions or count calories. Whenever she claims she's doing so (like she did during this keto charade) she's lying. Remember, this is the woman who broke down into big blubbery tears because she saw her sister eating a piece of cheap shitty sheet cake and she didn't have any herself.
> 
> Cuntal will only accept a magic pill that will let her find the zipper to her fat suit and take it off with little to no effort. If a diet won't transform her into a skinny Instathot in less than 48 hours, she has no use for it and won't even try. That's why she's doomed to fail and will continue to gain.


I award a medal to grumpybow, as it is a good and cool drawing.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Aug 3, 2019)

The chest xray the "head doctor" ordered must have showed she's fine, because she's home now and studying up for her next failure diet plan.



She answered a couple of Insta comments to confirm she basically went to the ER for nothing.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Aug 3, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> The chest xray the "head doctor" ordered must have showed she's fine, because she's home now and studying up for her next failure diet plan.
> View attachment 874711
> View attachment 874712
> 
> ...



Again, she shows us how truly dense she is.  Salt is full of sodium and honey is full of sugar.  She is showing the guidelines in the book she was given back in May after that multiple ER visits until she was told only go to the ER if it was "life threatening".    Her community post said she couldn't cough up the phlegm because it gave her back spasms then later she says she had to take coughing seriously because she couldn't breathe due to her clots.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Aug 4, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Kind of late but this thread moves quicker than a beanbag in a hurry...
> 
> A sleep study is needed to determine how a CPAP machine should be calibrated, and since Chintal alreayd has a CPAP that means she must've had at least one study already. Why a second one?


I'm still catching up, but CPAPs need recalibrating every couple years or so, so the sleep study is done to make any necessary adjustments. Plus you might have to increase the pressure output if you pork up significantly, which Chantal definitely has compared to last year.


----------



## Ghost of the diet (Aug 4, 2019)

So as predicted the challenge is dead on day 23. She 100% has gone to Arby's but the thing is I'm kind of sad. She hasn't shown any chimp outs just yet and I hope we don't have a boring DeathbyJen channel situation where she will always be pretending she is following diets and what not but in reality she is getting fatter... Chantal record your binges otherwise you will fade into obscurity.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Aug 4, 2019)

Maybe a tad off topic but since our gorl is boring af these days...

I was browsing FB and came across an ad from a random weight loss program, and I noticed some very interesting comments.






This is the reality of so many people who lose a bunch of weight, but you never really hear about it : how miserable they feel because of the extra loose skin. In Chantal's head, losing 250lbs will make her an Instathot. The reality is if she ever manages to lose even just 100lbs, she'll look like a bag of saggy flesh.




Spoiler



For reference, this woman lost 252lbs.


----------



## Kentaro (Aug 4, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> Maybe a tad off topic but since our gorl is boring af these days...
> 
> I was browsing FB and came across an ad from a random weight loss program, and I noticed some very interesting comments.
> 
> ...


Holy shit I was always aware that people still had a lot of problems after losing massive amounts of fat but that they actually wanted to go back to being obese?
Thats actually insane. People felt better "fuller". Jesus.

There is truly no hope for Chantal left, not only does she keep gaining weight on every new diet she does, her body is utterly destroyed already.
The latest ER-trip just shows that any little flu or cold could kill her at this point in time.
She's no better than a AIDS patient or immuno-compromised woman in this state.


----------



## mannequin (Aug 4, 2019)

My aunt lost a lot of weight and when I saw her, I thought she had gotten cancer. She looked like she had aged fifty years. She looks super old next to all of her middle aged mom friends. Frankly, she did look better with the weight on, but hopefully she's happier and healthier now. 

A lot of weight loss is about aesthetics before you hit the deathfat level, so what's the point in doing all the work and enduring all the discomfort of losing weight if you might look even worse?


----------



## Entertain me (Aug 4, 2019)

She won't lose the weight, she's boring af, so how much longer can she live off of YouTube? She might as well go back to mukbangs for the $$$.
Also when is she going to marry Bibi? With all her health problems it would be better for her to be married to somebody who's working (health plan?) and can "take care of her", and he supposedly doesn't mind her hysterectomy, so what are they waiting for again? 
Her whole life is just lies and delusions, but at some point it will become so boring nobody will want to continue watching and that's the end of the youtube gravy train. Meh.


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (Aug 4, 2019)

Entertain me said:


> She won't lose the weight, she's boring af, so how much longer can she live off of YouTube? She might as well go back to mukbangs for the $$$.
> Also when is she going to marry Bibi? With all her health problems it would be better for her to be married to somebody who's working (health plan?) and can "take care of her", and he supposedly doesn't mind her hysterectomy, so what are they waiting for again?
> Her whole life is just lies and delusions, but at some point it will become so boring nobody will want to continue watching and that's the end of the youtube gravy train. Meh.



She will lose the weight when in a coma. Best bet tbh. She cannot resist Arby's using just her willpower. This is why she clings to veganism so hard. Look at cattle being abused, then I cannot eat poor animals and I will magically lose the weight and be hot.


----------



## Lisa Frank Abomination (Aug 4, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> The chest xray the "head doctor" ordered must have showed she's fine, because she's home now and studying up for her next failure diet plan.
> View attachment 874711



Wish she'd trash the journals and just start absorbing nutrients through photosynthesis or some shit. No planning required, perfect for our porcine princess.

(Also, this is my first post, sorry if I've fucked it up somehow)


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 4, 2019)

Entertain me said:


> Also when is she going to marry Bibi? With all her health problems it would be better for her to be married to somebody who's working (health plan?) and can "take care of her", and he supposedly doesn't mind her hysterectomy, so what are they waiting for again?


rotfl they're never getting married. They're not even engaged. He couldn't be assed to propose when they were still in some semblance of a real relationship... now that they're just roommates, it's never going to happen. He doesn't care that she might  get a hysterectomy, because he knows eventually he's going to move on to another woman. Probably one he loves, can give him children, and that leave enough room in the bed for him to fit in with her.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Aug 4, 2019)

Lisa Frank Abomination said:


> Wish she'd trash the journals and just start absorbing nutrients through photosynthesis or some shit. No planning required, perfect for our porcine princess.
> 
> (Also, this is my first post, sorry if I've fucked it up somehow)


welcome to the farms, friend! I like your av


----------



## Computer Spirit (Aug 4, 2019)

I keep wondering with people like her what exactly makes them...them. Is it some magical combo of NPD, plus manic cycling, plus a case of arrested development? Does Jungian personality type pseudoscience and cognitive function come into play as well? 

I have seen other types of "Chantals" irl that have lost the weight (usually with WL surgery because they can't any other way) who are still vile black holes on the other end of "thin". Once they get there, there's always a new problem-usually the loose skin, re-gaining and loosing issues, spending problems, or conflicts with others who won't listen to them or do what they say. They never have any real close friends because they spend their time LARPing at life and try to make anyone who comes into contact with them do everything for them that they deem difficult. Which is pretty much everything.  

It would make an interesting case study to survivor island some of these people to see what would happen if they actually had to fend for themselves.


----------



## Lisa Frank Abomination (Aug 4, 2019)

Computer Spirit said:


> It would make an interesting case study to survivor island some of these people to see what would happen if they actually had to fend for themselves.



Lord of the Flies but everyone is Piggy


----------



## Computer Spirit (Aug 4, 2019)

Lisa Frank Abomination said:


> Lord of the Flies but everyone is Piggy



Aw poor Piggy was actually pretty intelligent though. What about Castaway and everyone is a coconut?


----------



## Princess Ariel (Aug 4, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> View attachment 875226



They lost 60lbs and had excess skin? 
I feel like that’s not enough weight to get excess skin from, but I guess it’s different if you’re ~200lbs overweight and lose 60lbs versus being 60lbs overweight and losing the 60lbs. 

The saying is true, the best way to lose weight is to not FUBAR your body and get fat in the first place.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 4, 2019)

You can fix loose skin. It’s not even THAT expensive. Chantal could easily GoFundMe the entire cost of all the necessary medical procedures. People love nothing more than an underdog. It’s pretty much lesson one of writing scripts that sell. Create an underdog, make them struggle yet never give up, and in the end make them come out victorious. People fucking love it. They can’t get enough of it. Money will not be an issue for Chantal or Amber if they manage to lose weight.

Now, of course, her skin will never look as good as the skin of a 21-year-old gym thot and she’ll have big scars but is this really a reason not to lose weight?


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Aug 4, 2019)

Computer Spirit said:


> I keep wondering with people like her what exactly makes them...them. Is it some magical combo of NPD, plus manic cycling, plus a case of arrested development? Does Jungian personality type pseudoscience and cognitive function come into play as well?
> 
> I have seen other types of "Chantals" irl that have lost the weight (usually with WL surgery because they can't any other way) who are still vile black holes on the other end of "thin". Once they get there, there's always a new problem-usually the loose skin, re-gaining and loosing issues, spending problems, or conflicts with others who won't listen to them or do what they say. They never have any real close friends because they spend their time LARPing at life and try to make anyone who comes into contact with them do everything for them that they deem difficult. Which is pretty much everything.
> 
> It would make an interesting case study to survivor island some of these people to see what would happen if they actually had to fend for themselves.


 For Chantal, I think one of her biggest problems with her weight getting out of hand was her channel. She started with make-up & moved on to mukbangs when it brought in more views. Add the idiots telling her how beautiful she is & there you have it -no need to be skinny, because everyone thinks I'm beautiful!
Her weight just kept going up & up.
Even now you have these morons telling her how slim her face looks. C'mon people, she gained weight on this 'diet' & those IG pics are photo shopped to death. But they keep lying to her about how beautiful she is & she swallows it along with the beef & cheddars she loves so much. Chantal craves those compliments, even if they are lies.
The very few times she stuck to a diet & lost a couple pounds were always reversed when she whined on camera how deprived she felt. So in come the comments how she should 'treat' herself or have a cheat day. So, she did.
Sure, telling a woman so fat that she can barely fit in her car to 'treat' herself was always going to end well.

Chantal is a glutton. No magic pill will fix this. She will eat until her heart stops. At this point it's a race to the end between her, Amber & FatByJen.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Aug 4, 2019)

Lisa Frank Abomination said:


> Wish she'd trash the journals



I think you're getting our cat hair and cheese sandwich princess mixed up with the pillow mountain cockroach hair princess. No biggie... nowhere near as big as them


----------



## Painted Pig (Aug 4, 2019)

Lisa Frank Abomination said:


> Lord of the Flies but everyone is Piggy


coming out of the gates strong LFA. keep it up.


----------



## Peetz's Bank Account (Aug 4, 2019)

Ms trunchbull should have become a superintendent or something. Assholes like her love those jobs because they get big bucks while yelling at and lecturing everyone around them, violating meeting laws and fucking up the system in order to raise their own salary. While chintal does wish she was a hot young Instagram thot who wears lingerie and does Xanax for a living, her main drive in life is to eat and bully people. I think she really would be happy if she was in a position of power and could tell people what to do even if it fucked up everyone else.


----------



## PatTraverse (Aug 4, 2019)

Peetz's Bank Account said:


> Ms trunchbull should have become a superintendent or something. Assholes like her love those jobs because they get big bucks while yelling at and lecturing everyone around them, violating meeting laws and fucking up the system in order to raise their own salary. While chintal does wish she was a hot young Instagram thot who wears lingerie and does Xanax for a living, her main drive in life is to eat and bully people. I think she really would be happy if she was in a position of power and could tell people what to do even if it fucked up everyone else.


The fatal flaw in your suggestion is that you are ignoring the fact that Chantal is a huge coward. She only acts tough when she is absolutely sure that she is in a position of power and/or feels untouchable like on the internet. The type to bully elementary school kids but would run away the moment she had to face angry parents. This is someone who bullied their little sister when she was in kindergarten as a 200+ lbs 18 years old monstrosity. Without any huge advantage, she is just some quiet awkward blimp.


----------



## Barbarella (Aug 4, 2019)

That conversation among the fatties was enlightening, because it was 100% about looks. They lost weight and look older. Big deal. 

None care that they can now travel, go on hikes, fit in rides at theme parks or whatever. They don’t think about heart disease and cancers they may have avoided, the diabetes , infections, or the myriad of issues they will get the fatter they are including early death. They are just worried about loose skin and wrinkles. Shallow. 

They don’t even think about skin surgery to help. (No, they can never look normal but it can be more comfortable not having hanging skin and they can look ok and relatively normal in clothes). Or facial fillers, or a facelift which can also improve appearance and help fix the damage they caused. Not that it should matter much. All they care about is what they look like right now. And because they were used to themselves as disgusting round unwrinkked fats who liked to eat,  they went back to it. 

People like obese2beast were in it for the health. He uses compression garments to exercise, and isn’t worried about appearance except as how it shows his health. He loves his lifestyle and is admired for it. Those who do it for bigger reasons than mere appearance will succeed. 

And this is a perfect reason why Chantel will never succeed. She just wants to be skinny and wear cute clothes and have heads turn when she walks by. Which wouldn’t happen even if she’d never become an obeast. 

She hasn’t thought what it really means-a permanent coverhaul of lifestyle and personality. Your life has to become more important than the next video you watch and the next top you buy. But she’s happy sitting around, doing nothing but eat. She’s miserable now, and she’d be miserable thin. Because she’ll never be cute. It has to be about health to improve your life to travel or something. You have to want it for better reasons. She’d have to really want to go to Everest, which we knew she didn’t. 

Could it be the vainest people of all are fats?Why not, ones like Chantel and Amber are already lazy and impulsive and needy with no goals.  Big beautiful me might as well add vanity to the list.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Aug 4, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> That conversation among the fatties was enlightening, because it was 100% about looks. They lost weight and look older. Big deal.
> 
> None care that they can now travel, go on hikes, fit in rides at theme parks or whatever. They don’t think about heart disease and cancers they may have avoided, the diabetes , infections, or the myriad of issues they will get the fatter they are including early death. They are just worried about loose skin and wrinkles. Shallow.



A bit off topic but I remember a dermatologist stating how talking about skin cancer to his patients doesn't really convince them to wear sunscreen, but telling them about how it prevents wrinkles does the trick.


----------



## Crispy Chicken (Aug 4, 2019)

So Chantal is feeling poorly & MIA? 

Well, I'm just gonna leave this here...

_WARWICK, Que. - It took about one thousand kilos of cheese curds, but a small town in central Quebec believes it has broken the world record for the biggest poutine. 

(_Apparently took place yesterday)


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Aug 4, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> btw brown phlegm = blood. Good luck with that Chintal.


I was gonna say, that sounds like coughing up blood to me. I can totally see her being a baby over piddly shit but ignoring huge warning signs of bigger health issues. She's been doing it for years already.


PatTraverse said:


> Chantal was probably crying tears of rage


*tears of ranch


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Aug 4, 2019)

She's fine.  Tomorrow will likely be a long boring story of how sick she was. Some random story of another patient. And lecture us about how she didn't do keto right and going to do the Doctor's original plan only she'll modify it to her liking and some bullshit Dr Berg or IG posts she saw but didn't research.


----------



## Twinkie (Aug 4, 2019)

Kentaro said:


> Holy shit I was always aware that people still had a lot of problems after losing massive amounts of fat but that they actually wanted to go back to being obese?
> Thats actually insane. People felt better "fuller". Jesus.



Fat people have fucked up priorities, that's why they get so fat in the first place. Leave it to a fatty dum-dum to whine that they felt and looked better when their heart was under four times more strain, they were type 2 diabetic and using a scootypuff, etc.. They only "felt better" when they were fat because they were in denial.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Aug 4, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> But they keep lying to her about how beautiful she is & she swallows it along with the beef & cheddars she loves so much. Chantal craves those compliments, even if they are lies.



I don’t get this. This might be a PL but I always find it at least kind of suspicious if another woman tells me I look good or whatever. (But Chantal laps it up like gravy.) At least if she’s not a good friend that I know on a personal level and especially online. But a lot of her supporters seem genuine when commenting these things. Why do these women lie to her at all?

I get that for some of them they are homely looking, far beyond post-prime hausfrau that destroyed their bodies just like Chantal so they would want someone to tell them they are beautiful. So they tell Chantal this lie to boost her (and their) ego.

But not all her followers fit that archetype. Some are pretty young and not UNattractive. I guess watching Chantal’s train wreck can have the same kind of affect as watching MSHPL does for most people, an ego boost and/or morbid curiosity.
But generally people don’t go out of their way to consistently comment on participants “beauty” on that show.

Wouldn’t it be better if these “supporters” just didn’t mention her looks at all since that (supposedly) isn’t what Chantal’s journey is about? It’s hypocritical imo.

It’s about ~health~ yet they are constantly giving out fake beauty asspats.


----------



## Guardsman42 (Aug 4, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> I don’t get this. This might be a PL but I always find it at least kind of suspicious if another woman tells me I look good or whatever. (But Chantal laps it up like gravy.) At least if she’s not a good friend that I know on a personal level and especially online. But a lot of her supporters seem genuine when commenting these things. Why do these women lie to her at all?
> 
> I get that for some of them they are homely looking, far beyond post-prime hausfrau that destroyed their bodies just like Chantal so they would want someone to tell them they are beautiful. So they tell Chantal this lie to boost her (and their) ego.
> 
> ...



Alot of people have this inherent drive to be nice. I assure you, in person, they'd never be this nice..but online? It makes some one feel better, so what does it hurt?

Sure Chantal is a bitch and honestly not worth being nice to, but for every chantal, there is a thousand people who have far less control over their downward spiral and are worth being nice to, if only for a single sentence a day. That is why you get so many asspats.


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (Aug 4, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> That conversation among the fatties was enlightening, because it was 100% about looks. They lost weight and look older. Big deal.
> 
> None care that they can now travel, go on hikes, fit in rides at theme parks or whatever. They don’t think about heart disease and cancers they may have avoided, the diabetes , infections, or the myriad of issues they will get the fatter they are including early death. They are just worried about loose skin and wrinkles. Shallow.
> 
> ...



Chantal would never lose weight for her health. Not ever. Like the other guy said about the sunscreen, skin cancer oh well, wrinkles then we lather on thick layers. Chantal wants to be wanted and hot.

The other thing Chantal would absolutely do it for, is to be comfy. But she will not, because she has no idea what it feels like not to have sore knees, splayed feet, worn hips, spraying feces every toiletvisit, because she always was a hippo and so she will remain one, she has no clue what that is like not be uncomfy 24/7.


----------



## Strine (Aug 4, 2019)

I don't think megafatties are categorically vain - most of them avoid having photos taken and have lower self-esteem than average. Chantal is exceptional (old news) because she's obsessed with the idea of being a glamorous online hottie, and is fixated on it to the exclusion of all other thoughts, including thoughts like "I'm 420lbs, maybe I'm not actually hot". As a result, we get multiple extremely doctored selfies a week, where she does her hair and makeup solely to sit around taking dozens of photos until she finds one that kind of hides some of her chins so she can upload it online and get compliments from other fat hags whom Chantal wishes were hot men.

You'd think gluttony was her greatest vice, but I think her pride - or the more accurate Latin, _vanitas _- is even worse; nobody and nothing is permitted to interfere with her pie-in-the-sky delusions about being hot. "Beautiful" or "beauty" appears in every online handle she has. Is she beautiful? Fuck no. Would she be beautiful at her fantasy weight of 130 pounds? Probably not, but it's immaterial since she'll never lose weight and is repulsive for myriad reasons besides her appearance. She has an all-consuming need to believe she's physically attractive, even though her dietary habits are also all-consuming. She doesn't seem to comprehend that people, or at least that she, can have value beyond the visual - she could be very smart, or have a great work ethic, or just be nice.

But no, she's content to be a dumb lazy bitch, because disingenuous flattery from faceless Instagram users is manna from Heaven and all she needs to do to get it is do her makeup like a a brothel madam and ostentatiously talk about her miracle diet success while visibly gaining weight.


----------



## Lisa Frank Abomination (Aug 4, 2019)

Peetz's Bank Account said:


> Ms trunchbull should have become a superintendent or something. Assholes like her love those jobs because they get big bucks while yelling at and lecturing everyone around them, violating meeting laws and fucking up the system in order to raise their own salary. While chintal does wish she was a hot young Instagram thot who wears lingerie and does Xanax for a living, her main drive in life is to eat and bully people. I think she really would be happy if she was in a position of power and could tell people what to do even if it fucked up everyone else.



Checkmate, Ms Trunchbull let a kid eat an entire cake in front of her, Chantal could never.

As for being in a position of power, I do think she gets off on her perceived superiority. It's probably why she has the two friends she has: an exceptional ex she's probably dangling their past in front of to keep him close, and a girl who's clearly too nice to ghost her. It's also definitely the reason she ever bothered to sponsor Bibi for his residency, it put her in a position of power over a guy who literally couldn't leave her. I bet she really started to spiral the second Bibi was legal and didn't actually need her anymore.


----------



## Strine (Aug 4, 2019)

Lisa Frank Abomination said:


> Checkmate, Ms Trunchbull let a kid eat an entire cake in front of her, Chantal could never.
> 
> As for being in a position of power, I do think she gets off on her perceived superiority. It's probably why she has the two friends she has: an exceptional ex she's probably dangling their past in front of to keep him close, and a girl who's clearly too nice to ghost her. It's also definitely the reason she ever bothered to sponsor Bibi for his residency, it put her in a position of power over a guy who literally couldn't leave her. I bet she really started to spiral the second Bibi was legal and didn't actually need her anymore.


She absolutely does get off on having power, or perceived power, over people, especially men. Without wanting to go full armchair, she collects male figures over whom she can exert power - Bibi for his green card, Peetz for his rides to the neckbeard emporium, she even singles out her male cat to harangue and harass while ignoring the female one. Something is definitely off with her attitude towards the Martian sex COUGH DADDY ISSUES COUGH but more generally she Big Brothers her comment sections constantly and seems to love silencing detractors by deleting comments. She's an absolute control freak about her relationships with people, but can't even control her own behaviour.


----------



## thejackal (Aug 4, 2019)

Strine said:


> She absolutely does get off on having power, or perceived power, over people, especially men. Without wanting to go full armchair, she collects male figures over whom she can exert power - Bibi for his green card, Peetz for his rides to the neckbeard emporium, she even singles out her male cat to harangue and harass while ignoring the female one. Something is definitely off with her attitude towards the Martian sex COUGH DADDY ISSUES COUGH



Just the way she talks to karatejoe and bibi in her streams is a glimpse into her real personality.   like when she misplaced bibi's papers and couldn't even be arsed to get off her ass to help him look while muttering about how she cleaned and was filming.    you really gotta wonder what bibi is doing at this point.  even as a roomate she's horrific with the food piles and general sloth.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Aug 4, 2019)

Chantal posted five times on her Chinstagram in the last nine hours and she didn't mention food once. That's gotta be some kind of record for her! She must be really sick. There's nothing noteworthy tbh so I'll throw them under a spoiler. 


Spoiler: Chantal is boring. And fat


----------



## foodiebloobie (Aug 4, 2019)

INB4 she's vegan again, claiming that her high-fat diet was not doing her any favour and CICO isn't a thing because it's the type of calories you eat. As if anyone was suggesting she should be eating 70% fat as a part of her macros but anyway. Once she gets that hysterectomy we are probably going to get a fully bald Chantal, coupled with a cute beard! I'm sure Bibi will think it's TOTALLY cute too! 
TEE HEE


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Aug 4, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> Chantal posted five times on her Chinstagram in the last nine hours and she didn't mention food once. That's gotta be some kind of record for her! She must be really sick. There's nothing noteworthy tbh so I'll throw them under a spoiler.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Chantal is boring. And fat
> ...



Wait.. hold up...if she went to the ER for something that is best treated with OTC Tylenol - that's hysterical!  She aims for the keto flu but instead gets a cold "flu".


----------



## Gravyisthewarmestcolor (Aug 5, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> Chantal posted five times on her Chinstagram in the last nine hours and she didn't mention food once. That's gotta be some kind of record for her! She must be really sick. There's nothing noteworthy tbh so I'll throw them under a spoiler.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Chantal is boring. And fat
> ...


The moment she posted her cliche empowerment photo , i had a decent chuckle.
I am certain that if she could be what her delusional mind imagines (instathot) or whatever it may be , it would  be followed by her being an egotistical shell of a woman who would never even consider sharing her spotlight with any other female on earth for a moment.  Its convenient for her to ride on  the facade of sharing with other women because shes at the mercy of other women given her girth and unfortunate character .


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 5, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> Why do these women lie to her at all?


I'm convinced most of her positive feed back come from trolls trying to inflate her ego to get her to act like a clown. People caught on that she just nukes negative comments, but if you say something absurd but preface it with a little rub to her butthole, it stays.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Aug 5, 2019)

I think a good portion of the non-fat ones just feel bad for the cow, and so they try to be nice and do that by lying to her. Sort of like telling kids how wonderful their shitty drawings are, or telling the weirdo at work that you like her new shoes even though they're ugly. I imagine these are the same people that pretend they watch her to cheer her on, but secretly use her for workout motivation, but would never admit that to themselves or anybody else.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 5, 2019)

"Weekend"

"Shower"

And bitch, we've all seen your one pair of PJs/binge outfit.


----------



## 4Macie (Aug 5, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> "Weekend"
> 
> "Shower"
> 
> ...


I don’t know why this is post worthy for her. What’s she getting out of this? I’d hope that after a shower you’d get into clean clothes. Or it would defeat the purpose of getting clean. 

I wonder if this is how she tries to act cute-quirky? Like “oh look how silly I am.. and I mentioned showering... so all the boys can think about me naked heehee” it’s just a weird thing to post.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Aug 5, 2019)

4Macie said:


> I don’t know why this is post worthy for her. What’s she getting out of this? I’d hope that after a shower you’d get into clean clothes. Or it would defeat the purpose of getting clean.
> 
> I wonder if this is how she tries to act cute-quirky? Like “oh look how silly I am.. and I mentioned showering... so all the boys can think about me naked heehee” it’s just a weird thing to post.



It's for us to know how sick she was, and she was so sick she rested all day and night.  This way she can get sympathy ass pats.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 5, 2019)

4Macie said:


> I don’t know why this is post worthy for her. What’s she getting out of this? I’d hope that after a shower you’d get into clean clothes. Or it would defeat the purpose of getting clean.
> 
> I wonder if this is how she tries to act cute-quirky? Like “oh look how silly I am.. and I mentioned showering... so all the boys can think about me naked heehee” it’s just a weird thing to post.


It would be kind of cute if someone you knew worked hard everyday posted it saying this was how their weekend went or something.  But her whole life is a weekend.


----------



## Barbarella (Aug 5, 2019)

She also wants people to know she showers. You know, cuz she doesn’t. 

It was obvious that her female empowerment statement means woman should be nice to HER, she doesn’t owe any bitch anything. 

She’s presenting us with the illusion of what she thinks she is: a successful woman who supports and lifts other women up and who is clean and cute even with a cold. Rather than who she actually is: a mean ungenerous female who hates other women and who if she ever had an inch of power would abuse it; who gets a cold and thinks she needs an ER visit, and who spends two days eating in the same PJs, rubbing her nose and snorting and who doesn’t wash hands, much less shower. 

Read between the lines with the memes she posts. She does exactly the opposite. If it’s animal cruelty, she’s eating burgers. If it’s a specific diet, she’s broken it.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Aug 5, 2019)

foodiebloobie said:


> Once she gets that hysterectomy we are probably going to get a fully bald Chantal, coupled with a cute beard! I'm sure Bibi will think it's TOTALLY cute too!
> TEE HEE



At this point getting an hysterectomy is her only hope of losing a few pounds.


----------



## hungryhippo (Aug 5, 2019)

she's still alive y'all, some points to make:


her body fat mass is literally more than my whole body i am way more shocked than i should be
the doctor made her walk 5 mins straight and she managed to do it, this is even more shocking
she's dying in the ER and has been there alone the whole time (if bibi was there, she'd definitely be touting it), bibi working nights and not visiting his dying roommate, the marker of a strong and loving relationship
but bibi drove her to the hospital, that's nice <3
she's just been eating toast so she's gonna go eat thai to undo any weight loss she has made
she coughed out something that looked like her brain -- sorry jabba, don't think there's anything up there to cough out
chantal somehow managed to get on her knees to clean and managed to get back up
chantal showing off her new slim body in a public restroom


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Aug 5, 2019)

That voice she makes for her cats is the stuff of fucking nightmares!!!


----------



## meowmix (Aug 5, 2019)

Omg? she blew her nose and something that looked like a mini brain came out ?


----------



## Computer Spirit (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## THOTto (Aug 5, 2019)

Computer Spirit said:


> View attachment 877887


I thought her job was losing weight. I’ve yet to see any effort there.


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Aug 5, 2019)

Computer Spirit said:


> View attachment 877887




This is about the “shade” that everyone is claiming Big Al threw  at Chantal today. Apparently people think that her video today where she was eating the buffalo nuggets & talking about how bad ranch dressing is & how she doesn’t eat it now because it’s fattening was a stab at Chantal. Now Chantal’s “fans” are coming for Big Al.

ETA- That gossip lady with the stuffed Kermit dolls did a video about it. Her name is “Katrinaboom” or something like that. I don’t normally watch her, but it came up on my suggested videos & I got a chuckle imagining how pissed Chantal is going to be if she sees it.


----------



## Nicotine Fetish (Aug 5, 2019)

lol @ the student doctor who was shading her
"WHY ARE YOU SO SICK AT 30 YEARS OLD?????" he continued to ask her many times


----------



## Ellana (Aug 5, 2019)

Who films themselves going to the hospital?
She looked well enough and in good spirits enough to go to urgent care. So what if they would send her to the hospital anyway?

"When I get a family doctor" Didn't she have a family doctor at the beginning of the year?

Perhaps I've watched too many body language videos, but has anyone else noticed her eyes get shifty only when she talks about certain things? She has the ability to maintain eye contact with the camera. Sometimes she does an upward shifty eye movement when she's remembering. Other times she moves her eyes in a downward shifty eye movement which seems to coincide when she is being dishonest. I'm not an expert and I try to avoid staring at her lying eggplant head so I could be wrong.

I'm pretty sure her cats didn't get upset because she ran out of treats. She either taunted them with the promise of a treat and failed to deliver or they were bothering her when she was eating and she didn't have any treats to get them to leave her be.




Checking herself out in a handicap stall.



Future Instagram Skinny Legend,


----------



## Sham (Aug 5, 2019)

Big Al's Crusty Sty said:


> This is about the “shade” that everyone is claiming Big Al threw  at Chantal today. Apparently people think that her video today where she was eating the buffalo nuggets & talking about how bad ranch dressing is & how she doesn’t eat it now because it’s fattening was a stab at Chantal. Now Chantal’s “fans” are coming for Big Al.



Imagine eating so much ranch dressing that if anyone so much as mentions it, people automatically assume it's about you.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Aug 5, 2019)

Big Al's Crusty Sty said:


> That voice she makes for her cats is the stuff of fucking nightmares!!!



Just think...if she had edited that nightmarish stuff out, then there would only have been _33 _minutes of justifications, half-truths, stupidity, lies, omissions, afterthoughts, and garbage.


----------



## Twinkie (Aug 5, 2019)

Big Al's Crusty Sty said:


> This is about the “shade” that everyone is claiming Big Al threw  at Chantal today. Apparently people think that her video today where she was eating the buffalo nuggets & talking about how bad ranch dressing is & how she doesn’t eat it now because it’s fattening was a stab at Chantal. Now Chantal’s “fans” are coming for Big Al.
> 
> ETA- That gossip lady with the stuffed Kermit dolls did a video about it. Her name is “Katrinaboom” or something like that. I don’t normally watch her, but it came up on my suggested videos & I got a chuckle imagining how pissed Chantal is going to be if she sees it.



What a bunch of dumb useless cunts. AL's footage is like 2mos old, how could she be shading Chantal with her ranch comments?


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Aug 5, 2019)

The ranch dressing "shade" is a reach imo. All fatties love ranch. The fact that Amber used to drown her chicken nuggets in it is no surprise. And she mentioned cutting out other foods from her typical nuggets binge like Pringles and candy as well, not just ranch dressing. Besides, @DaintyChokerGorl figured out that Al's chicken nuggets mukbang was filmed on/around June 23rd. So she couldn't have seen that giant two-pack of ranch Chantal bought, unless she has a time machine. A really really big time machine.

Edit: ninja'd


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Aug 6, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> What a bunch of dumb useless cunts. AL's footage is like 2mos old, how could she be shading Chantal with her ranch comments?



Honestly, I think Big Al has become so boring lately that people are trying to insert drama to get a rise out of her.  Either that, or Chantal really does have die hard fans that are as insane as she is.


----------



## Nicotine Fetish (Aug 6, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> What a bunch of dumb useless cunts. AL's footage is like 2mos old, how could she be shading Chantal with her ranch comments?



Brace yourself for Sabine to make an 2 hour expose on ranch gate. Red string thumb tack theorist style.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Aug 6, 2019)

Just so we have the stats in the thread:

Height: 5 ft 2.5 inches (158.75cm)
Weight: 369.7lbs (167.7kg)
Bodyfat: 210.10lbs (95.3kg) (56.91%)
Lean body mass: 159.6lbs (72.4kg)
BMI: 66.5 (A full 16 points into super morbid obesity)

Due to her weight and the size of her cysts, laparoscopic surgery will not be an option, she'll have to be fully cut open for her hysterectomy.


----------



## fatfuck (Aug 7, 2019)

elevated BP when you are anxious is pretty normal though, so 180 BP for a short period is nothing special or dangerous. if you watch her videos you can see she has social anxiety so it's expected her BP would be high when she's in public. now add doctors examining her and her being nervous about results and you get that.

i'm not saying she has a normal BP when she's at home resting but i'm pretty sure it's not in crisis range.


----------



## Testostrogen (Aug 7, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> She posted this last night. I'm sorry in advance.


"You think you're dainty but you're not."
LOOOOOOOL am I the only one who laughed upon hearing that, this and the "you can't have treats every day" comment almost makes me feel like she bullies/teases her cats for things people make fun of her for because they're there and have to take it.


----------



## Ellana (Aug 7, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> elevated BP when you are anxious is pretty normal though, so 180 BP for a short period is nothing special or dangerous. if you watch her videos you can see she has social anxiety so it's expected her BP would be high when she's in public. now add doctors examining her and her being nervous about results and you get that.
> 
> i'm not saying she has a normal BP when she's at home resting but i'm pretty sure it's not in crisis range.


~130/95 is elevated. 183/106 is nearing stroke levels. People are sent to the ER with that reading. 

Unless they took her blood pressure again after several minutes of rest and the results were within an acceptable range would they have allowed her to go home without prescribing her medication and/or monitoring her. Not to mention she has also had clotting and isn't the most compliant when it comes to taking medication...unless it's Vyvanse.  

And of course they would want her to follow up with her PCP ASAP. Too bad she doesn't have one...


----------



## fatfuck (Aug 7, 2019)

Ellana said:


> ~130/95 is elevated. 183/106 is nearing stroke levels. People are sent to the ER with that reading.
> 
> Unless they took her blood pressure again after several minutes of rest and the results were within an acceptable range would they have allowed her to go home without prescribing her medication and/or monitoring her. Not to mention she has also had clotting and isn't the most compliant when it comes to taking medication...unless it's Vyvanse.
> 
> And of course they would want her to follow up with her PCP ASAP. Too bad she doesn't have one...



those numbers are easily reachable when you do some pretty hard cardio for extended periods of time like cycling for example. so such readings are nothing special for short amount of time (1-2h) and are completely normal. now i know that chantal doesn't exercise but that's besides the point.

if they did her reading and told her it's abnormally high then took it again it would probably be even higher. all i'm trying to say is that a high BP for a few minutes isn't anything to worry about, especially for someone with social anxiety. now if she had that when she's at home then it would be alarming yes.

i wouldn't put it past them to strap on 24h ECG to monitor her though.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Aug 7, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> i'm not saying she has a normal BP when she's at home resting but i'm pretty sure it's not in crisis range.



If it's in crisis range we'll find soon enough. 
_Now please excuse me, I have a funeral flowers arrangement to shop for._


----------



## Lisa Frank Abomination (Aug 7, 2019)

Ellana said:


> ~130/95 is elevated. 183/106 is nearing stroke levels. People are sent to the ER with that reading.
> 
> Unless they took her blood pressure again after several minutes of rest and the results were within an acceptable range would they have allowed her to go home without prescribing her medication and/or monitoring her. Not to mention she has also had clotting and isn't the most compliant when it comes to taking medication...unless it's Vyvanse.
> 
> And of course they would want her to follow up with her PCP ASAP. Too bad she doesn't have one...



Her story was so rambling it was hard to tell whether that was the reading she got after she was admitted or after the resident made her walk up and down the halls for five minutes.



Pizza Sloth said:


> She posted this last night. I'm sorry in advance.



I'm always down for cat videos but I had to play this at 2x speed and turn on Yakety Sax to make it bearable.

All these deathfat pets need some sort of support group for their traumas.


----------



## meowmix (Aug 7, 2019)

It's so annoying when she talks about which of her videos supposedly get "demonetized", etc. etc. Nobody gives a fuck. Anyone who does youtube for actual money is just stupid; shouldn't it be more of a creative outlet at heart, and if you happen to make money, then consider yourself lucky ? So gluttonous about everything. Go get a real job, oh sorry you made yourself too fat


----------



## Sleepy Chickens (Aug 7, 2019)

meowmix said:


> It's so annoying when she talks about which of her videos supposedly get "demonetized", etc. etc. Nobody gives a fuck. Anyone who does youtube for actual money is just stupid; shouldn't it be more of a creative outlet at heart, and if you happen to make money, then consider yourself lucky ? So gluttonous about everything. Go get a real job, oh sorry you made yourself too fat



If folks make interesting content for the masses, then let them be paid for their contributions and time. People like Chantal and ALR who repeatedly remind people they are “yewtoobers” and that it’s “their JOB” are talentless idiots who stumbled into an audience only because of their comical failures.


----------



## fatfuck (Aug 7, 2019)

so do those youtube guidelines mean that if people start mass reporting her mukbangs they will get demonitized? i'm sure if a human would look at a few of them and how long this whole cycle is going on they would come to a conclusion that her entire channel violates them, apart from those few cat screeching, shitt makeup and a few horrible karaoke clips that she has.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Aug 7, 2019)

meowmix said:


> It's so annoying when she talks about which of her videos supposedly get "demonetized", etc. etc. Nobody gives a fuck. Anyone who does youtube for actual money is just stupid; shouldn't it be more of a creative outlet at heart, and if you happen to make money, then consider yourself lucky ? So gluttonous about everything. Go get a real job, oh sorry you made yourself too fat



There's quite a few users who put out interesting info about niche subjects, like ex-cultists providing ongoing updates about the faith group they were raised in, who actually do make bank on Youtube. All the while being demonitized since they use words like "rape" or "pedophile" or have their videos flagged by the cult leaders. They make money because they have Pateron contributors who support what they are doing. They do a good job at exposing horrible crimes, sometimes with some humor, but with way more respect than Flooby Booby ever did with her murder storytime mid-binge.


----------



## Swagstika (Aug 7, 2019)

Viridian said:


> Holy shit that blood pressure reading... 183/106 is in the fucking "Hypertensive Crisis" range:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm actually surprised her diastolic is not higher. With the constant and unrelenting pressure from her sheer mass and bad lung fuction, I would expect the diastolic to be higher. Also genuinely surprised her systolic isn't lower being as sedetary as she is. 
My deadpool money will not be placed in 2019 based on this.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Aug 7, 2019)

Yay, another health update. How many times will we get to hear her say "gynecologist oncologist" in tomorrow's video?


----------



## Ellana (Aug 7, 2019)

For the love of God can someone please tell this woman it is "gynecologic oncologist". If someone were to see two separate doctors, a gynecologist and an oncologist, add the word "and" in between the two terms.


----------



## Strine (Aug 7, 2019)

Ellana said:


> For the love of God can someone please tell this woman it is "gynecologic oncologist". If someone were to see two separate doctors, a gynecologist and an oncologist, add the word "and" in between the two terms.


Hey, Chantal dropped out of a degree in "part time studies", she knows what she's talking about okay? She's so smart she even made her own EAITING pyramid and figured out that salt has a high sodium content. Try to contain your bitter envy!


----------



## Barbarella (Aug 7, 2019)

Ellana said:


> For the love of God can someone please tell this woman it is "gynecologic oncologist". If someone were to see two separate doctors, a gynecologist and an oncologist, add the word "and" in between the two terms.



Or, she could just say “doctor” like real cancer patients do.


----------



## thejackal (Aug 7, 2019)

How many fucking doctors imagined or real does she see on a weekly basis now?  Half a dozen?  She's obviously seeking attention that Bibi and others are not giving her.   All her medical grade speed has done is heighten her idiotic thinking that she's just one piece of TRUE AND HONEST advice from Everest Base Camp or an Ocho Rios influencer vacation.

Change starts with you, dummy.   External motivations and influence are neither necessary nor sufficient, to use a phrase she surely never learned in her "English Major" days.  She should have taken more logic classes.


----------



## weaselhat (Aug 7, 2019)

Wouldn’t her medical grade speed contribute to a higher BP?


----------



## clusterfuckk (Aug 7, 2019)

weaselhat said:


> Wouldn’t her medical grade speed contribute to a higher BP?


Yep


----------



## Strine (Aug 8, 2019)

Looks like gorl is seeking male attention as usual, with the pretense of medical needs.

Chantal's recent Google search history:

salt sodium content
is arby's keto
is arby's dirty keto
is starbucks dirty keto
eaiting disorder doctor
male eaiting disorder doctor ottawa
do gynecologists weigh you
does sodium chloride have sodium
induce ketosis with carbs
www.eaitingdisorderquiz.biz
over the counter codeine canada
is high blood pressure good
male blood pressure doctor


----------



## Testostrogen (Aug 8, 2019)

Strine said:


> eaiting disorder doctor


How the fuck does she keep misspelling it as "eaiting"? The I is nowhere near A or T, so it's not likely her blown up latex glove fingers just keep smushing nearby keys... Plus didn't she write it down once as EAITING, is that how she thinks it's spelled? wtf


----------



## 4Macie (Aug 8, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> View attachment 878700
> View attachment 878701


There's no way she actually messaged anyone at youtube. 

She literally just said that she hates that her mukbangs are monetized and then immediately countered it with "they are a source of income". If she really hated mukbangs she'd either 1) not do them or 2) de-monetize them herself or 3) use the profit off those videos she hates and use it for some eating disorder charity.


----------



## Strine (Aug 8, 2019)

Testostrogen said:


> How the fuck does she keep misspelling it as "eaiting"? The I is nowhere near A or T, so it's not likely her blown up latex glove fingers just keep smushing nearby keys... Plus didn't she write it down once as EAITING, is that how she thinks it's spelled? wtf


She made an extremely exceptional "diet pyramid" which she drew with a Sharpie like a child and then flaunted on camera, on which she had inscribed "EAITING" in memorable all-caps. It's one of the great moments of Chantal being an illiterate heifer, although my personal favourite is the ambrosial irony of this balls-to-the-walls gibberish from someone claiming an hons. degree in English:


----------



## sweetie_squad_4_lyfe (Aug 8, 2019)

Strine said:


> Looks like gorl is seeking male attention as usual, with the pretense of medical needs.
> 
> Chantal's recent Google search history:
> 
> ...


how did u find that? was it in a shot of one of her vids? damn imagine being a doctor and this fat whale walks in and tries to flirt with you...


----------



## Twinkie (Aug 8, 2019)

She's not too fat to work.


----------



## sweetie_squad_4_lyfe (Aug 8, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> BP 183/106 Good God.
> The ER never checked her potassium levels? Never told her that OTC meds, like that Tylenol cold she is slamming down can raise BP? No BP meds?
> A 400+ pound woman with a BP of 183 just waltzes out of the ER?
> I expect her to stroke out any minute. I just hope she doesn't when she's driving.
> ...


they probably know theres no way to help her short of institutionalizing her where she doesnt have control over what she eats and never will.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Aug 8, 2019)

I can't wait for Chantal to read to us from the doctor's diet book again. Maybe we'll get to see that mint condition worksheet a third time.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Aug 8, 2019)

sweetie_squad_4_lyfe said:


> how did u find that? was it in a shot of one of her vids? damn imagine being a doctor and this fat whale walks in and tries to flirt with you...



It's satire based on her bullshit in her various videos (LOL).   As I've said many times, I don't think Chantal knows how to use the Google Machine.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Aug 8, 2019)

Strine said:


> She made an extremely exceptional "diet pyramid" which she drew with a Sharpie like a child and then flaunted on camera, on which she had inscribed "EAITING" in memorable all-caps.





Is this the one? This is fucking hilarious. You'd think she would know how to spell eating, it's her favorite activity. (Besides talking about shit, of course.) Her mustache is a nice touch too.


----------



## sweetie_squad_4_lyfe (Aug 8, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> View attachment 880922
> Is this the one? This is fucking hilarious. You'd think she would know how to spell eating, it's her favorite activity. (Besides talking about shit, of course.) Her mustache is a nice touch too.


does the bottom one say abstinence eating? lol


----------



## 4Macie (Aug 8, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> View attachment 880922
> Is this the one? This is fucking hilarious. You'd think she would know how to spell eating, it's her favorite activity. (Besides talking about shit, of course.) Her mustache is a nice touch too.


I can’t handle the video. Can someone confirm if the bottom base of the triangle says “abstinence” like to abstain from sex?? Not to be mean, but I don’t think she’s forcing herself to avoid sex...


----------



## bitch eating crackers (Aug 8, 2019)

New video is up, can't watch it rn, looks like she's just rambling about her health problems.

edit: I agree with everybody who said she's going to turn into a munchie, she talks a little about weightloss but 75% of the video is her sperging about all her different doctors and appointments and new meds. She already has the munchie fake complaining down "yea I know MORE MEDS right"


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Aug 8, 2019)

sweetie_squad_4_lyfe said:


> does the bottom one say abstinence eating? lol





4Macie said:


> I can’t handle the video. Can someone confirm if the bottom base of the triangle says “abstinence” like to abstain from sex?? Not to be mean, but I don’t think she’s forcing herself to avoid sex...


Yeah the bottom of the pyramid says "abstinence". She means to abstain from compulsive overeating, a concept they talk about in Overeaters Anonymous. 
(Timestamped video in case anyone cares to watch.)


----------



## Aldora (Aug 8, 2019)

Chantal will never get surgery and never lose weight.

Oh...spoiler alert!


----------



## Princess Ariel (Aug 8, 2019)

She still feels like crap
She told the doctor she can only walk for about a minute or so before she is wheezing and having chest pain
He referred a Respirologist
“gynecologist oncologist”
Fruit flying buzzing around because she has a rancid cantaloupe on the table
Waiting for a call from the respirologist
Oxygen saturation was at 95% at the clinic on Tuesday
Admitted to the weight loss doc on Wednesday that she had failed at keto
His meal plan made her realize that she is overeating “by a lot” (yeah no shit genius)
“some people might be able to lose weight like that but not for me” (good god she has shit for brains)
Says she might be using being sick as an excuse to be off track
Has no desire to eat anything except honey and pineapple when sick (sugar, the word you’re looking for is sugar)
She is now taking Topamax
No date for surgery yet, got preparation instructions.
Will be high risk be of breathing issues
Expresses frustration over her now compounding health issues, she needs surgery to remove possibly malignant cysts which are allegedly causing her pulmonary embolisms but her PE’s make getting the surgery very risky and ugh
Has to meet with basically every person that will be participating in her surgery to get prescreened and coordinate all these god damn doctors  due to all these issues and because she is so very special
They want to get another CT scan
Explains about her cysts and that if you don’t understand, to use google. Like she could do to figure out weight loss but we all know how that turns out.
Will take the weekend “off” again
This was basically a pity party video


----------



## thejackal (Aug 8, 2019)

JFC now her other doc thinks she's on a "low" dose of vayanese and wants to put her on this fucking drug, Topiramate.

My god she's insane with this doctor shit now.  She "needs" to talk to about another half dozen different doctors about her surgery: a thrombosis doc, an anesthesiologist, and so on.

Her health is getting worse and worse.  Don't write off 2019 in the death pool yet.


----------



## GuiltyAsCharged (Aug 8, 2019)

thejackal said:


> JFC now her other doc thinks she's on a "low" dose of vayanese and wants to put her on this fucking drug, Topiramate.
> 
> My god she's insane with this doctor shit now.  She "needs" to talk to about another half dozen different doctors about her surgery: a thrombosis doc, an anesthesiologist, and so on.
> 
> Her health is getting worse and worse.  Don't write off 2019 in the death pool yet.



This is turning into a spoonie channel. 

Yeah topamax works for weight loss but it makes people cripplingly drowsy, dark feeling, and foggy. Not sure how those side effects would pair with the effects of vyvance but I don’t see Chantal being very comfortable and we all know she can’t stand being even mildly uncomfortable. 

Her face is turning into a big fat square.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Aug 8, 2019)

Chantal is smaller then ALR but her health collapses, and her weight plays big role in it. It's scary to think what will be with Amber when she'll be same age as Chantal now. All FA deathfats who are young now are gonna be a huge trainwreck when they hit 30-35+ years.
Will anesthesiologist give her a pass tho? Fat, problems with breathing and, looks like, high blood pressure, she is a big red flag for anesthesia.


----------



## Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop (Aug 8, 2019)

If she really is on Topiramate she is about to be in for a wild ride. Depending on the mg (also at what time(s) during the day she takes it and how much), weight loss is a possible side effect, but thats if your somewhat active and aren't shoving in three times as many calories as the normal human needs in one sitting.  It also increases the amount you go to the bathroom, as if the didnt shit herself enough already..  With all of that it also makes any soda or carbonated drinks taste flat and just wrong (even beer).., makes your hands and feet go numb and tingly at random, makes your mind go to mush at times and makes you say things in an odd order or forget the word you need all together. If you stop taking it suddenly all together, you get these horrid body aches. The 'weightloss' part only lasts for about a year and a half before the effects fade and no matter how much you increase the dose, if you dont maintain cico and exercise, you will gain the weight back. Its not a magic fix all pill even though it might seem like that in the beginning.


----------



## ciggy (Aug 8, 2019)

Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop said:


> makes your hands and feet go numb and tingly at random, makes your mind go to mush at times and makes you say things in an odd order or forget the word you need all together.


Yeah, it's nicknamed 'Dopamax' for a reason. If she thinks it's gonna be a fun drug like the Vyvanse, she's in for a rude awakening. 

It also increases your chances of kidney stones if you don't drink a shitload of water, so there's that too.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Aug 8, 2019)

Archive of the new video 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Aug 8, 2019)

bitch eating crackers said:


> New video is up, can't watch it rn, looks like she's just rambling about her health problems.
> 
> edit: I agree with everybody who said she's going to turn into a munchie, she talks a little about weightloss but 75% of the video is her sperging about all her different doctors and appointments and new meds. She already has the munchie fake complaining down "yea I know MORE MEDS right"



Didn't have the chance to watch yet, but boy oh boy, she's fatter than ever after her 1 day of Keto. 

ETA: She's wearing that nightgown she bought a while back in a 6X & said it was really big on her. Well, not anymore.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Aug 8, 2019)

How many times is she gonna say "I'm gonna eat less processed food"?  She has no choice but eat processed food; it's all she buys, and her "cooking" is dreadful.

Always the same song and dance, only this time with drugs and delivered in Jen's death-rattle voice.

I'm sure she is being over-dramatic, but it does seem her health problems are compounding.  I don't think the gravity of this has penetrated her thick fatty skull yet; right now, it is occasion to (pity) party.  

Those drugs had better kill her appetite dead because it won't be long before she feels punished, which brings on the gravy,,,

And is there anything more fucking boring than listening to someone drone on about their health problems?  At least the elderly have an excuse.


----------



## PatTraverse (Aug 8, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> How many times is she gonna say "I'm gonna eat less processed food"?  She has no choice but eat processed food; it's all she buys, and her "cooking" is dreadful.
> 
> Always the same song and dance, only this time with drugs and delivered in Jen's death-rattle voice.
> 
> ...


Well, she is physically a senior citizen. Mind of a toddler; body of an elderly geriatric patient is the description of her physical health. Two extremes and nothing in between that goes hand in hand with her black & white mentality.


----------



## Twinkie (Aug 8, 2019)

If she didn't lose weight after the doctor doubled her vynase (didn't he increase it a third time as well?) Topamax is not going to help. She's a lost cause.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Aug 8, 2019)

I am amazed at how perfectly egg shaped her head is. Shit put Chimptals head on Fat Amy’s body and you get some freak hybrid of Humpty Dumpty and Frosty the Snowman. Wow.


----------



## Ghost of the diet (Aug 8, 2019)

This will be so fun... Lowkey I hope she loses weight so that we can have a full on drug fueled rampage. Maybe the drug chimpouts will be more fun than the binges. But who am I kidding, as I said before no amount of drugs can stop you from doing what you actually want. And let's face it, Chantal wants to eat.


----------



## Ellana (Aug 8, 2019)

thejackal said:


> JFC now her other doc thinks she's on a "low" dose of vayanese and wants to put her on this fucking drug, Topiramate.


From the side of Chantal the drug addict, this is a good thing. 30mg of Vyvanse was probably nothing for her "almost" 400lb body. Topiramate is not a narcotic or controlled medication. It is commonly used as a maintenance medication for people who experience migraines or for weight loss.

Judging from the comments about the side effects I don't expect Chantal to last very long on this medication unless she favors the quick fix appetite suppression above all and even that may not last forever.

I foresee Chantal begging her doctor for Vyvanse before long.

Edit: I'm surprised her doctor didn't give her the phentermine-topiramate combo. The phentermine high may have canceled out the topiramate low. Maybe he noticed her trend with Vyvanse?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 8, 2019)

YourMommasBackstory said:


> It's scary to think what will be with Amber *when she'll be same age as Chantal* now


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Aug 8, 2019)

She seems so defeated in this video.  There was a spec of self awareness when she was talking about how she’s still eating too much & basically cheating Keto.  Sometimes I feel a little sorry for her. Her life is just so fucking sad.  

Chantal, try something different & for once stick to the plan your doctor gave you without searching online for reasons why it won’t work for you!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 8, 2019)

I don’t feel sad for her. People have been reaching out to her since the beginning of her weight loss debacle. She blocked every single one of them. She’s arrogant and just plain nasty. If you put your dick in crack whores don’t come crying when you get AIDS. When you spit on every hand that reaches out to you don’t cry when you end up alone and hopeless. Fuck her.


----------



## Ellana (Aug 8, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> If she didn't lose weight after the doctor doubled her vynase (didn't he increase it a third time as well?) Topamax is not going to help. She's a lost cause.


He changed her medication once afaik. She never received an increase. She took 30mg of Vyvanse daily then when she wanted an increase he instead separated the script so she took 20mg in the morning and then 10mg later on at noon to keep her satiated. Unless I missed a boring monologue, she was never given the increase she most desperately wanted. 

Eating through Vyvanse, a narcotic, that real binge eats say actually turns off the compulsion, there may not be much hope for her medication wise. But they say, "Everyone's body is different" "Topiramate works differently in the body than Vyvanse" "yadda yadda."

Big AL ate through topiramate easy. Let's see how Chantal fairs.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Aug 8, 2019)

Topemax doesn't make everyone dopey, it can make people feel flighty and anxious, induce food taste changes and paresthesia mentioned here. Some people don't feel shit on it at all and can knock it back with no worries. A least it's not addictive like Vyvanse, it doesn't wear off at the end of a day, and it may well make her stop stuffing food in her gob. It's the closest thing to wiring her jaw shut. Chantal's already put a heart sticker on comments by people cautioning her about side effects so she's got her 'out' lined up.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 8, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> She told the doctor she can only walk for about a minute or so before she is wheezing and having chest pain
> He referred a Respirologist


What the hell is a respirologist going to do for her? She isn't out of breath and having chest pains because anything is wrong with her lungs. She's out of breath and having chest pains because she's 200+ pounds overweight and almost completely sedentary. This is a complete waste of everyone's time and resources.


----------



## CH 815 (Aug 8, 2019)

I am shocked that she's doing Keto again and not trying to get in Freelee's good graces by going vegan. This is bizarre.


----------



## starbucks (Aug 8, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> How many times is she gonna say "I'm gonna eat less processed food"?  She has no choice but eat processed food; it's all she buys, and her "cooking" is dreadful.
> 
> Always the same song and dance, only this time with drugs and delivered in Jen's death-rattle voice.
> 
> ...



I'm waiting for her full blown Arbys pig out in her binge mobile...parked in her garage while looking around to see if anyone is looking at her...those are the best


----------



## dismissfrogs (Aug 8, 2019)

Can't Amber walk for like 3 minutes or whatever? And this bitch can barley do 1?


----------



## CH 815 (Aug 8, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> Explains about her cysts and that if you don’t understand, to use google. Like she could do to figure out weight loss but we all know how that turns out.



"Just Google." - Chantal, 2019

Thank you for the advice. I have never heard of Google. It appears to have served you well, Chantal, and one day I hope to be as knowledge as you.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Aug 8, 2019)

Not to powerlevel _too _too much, but it's relevant to my question---I've had breathing problems since birth & developed sleep apnea as an adult; when I broke my arm enough to require surgery, I warned the surgeon about my respiratory junk & he just put in a breathing tube while I was out. My throat was a little scratchy for a day, but I was otherwise fine. But everyone says Chantal is at too high a risk for surgery---am I missing something?


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 8, 2019)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> Not to powerlevel _too _too much, but it's relevant to my question---I've had breathing problems since birth & developed sleep apnea as an adult; when I broke my arm enough to require surgery, I warned the surgeon about my respiratory junk & he just put in a breathing tube while I was out. My throat was a little scratchy for a day, but I was otherwise fine. But everyone says Chantal is at too high a risk for surgery---am I missing something?


It's not necessarily just an issue of keeping her breathing during the surgery. Her post surgery would be a nightmare. It would take her _forever_ to heal from being cut open. Her breathing is compromised and her blood sat is already lowered, neither of which make for prime wound healing condiotions. And while she's laying there for ages trying to heal, she's more prone to blood clots and massive infection. Pain management would be a nightmare. Since Chintel has proven she can't take the slightest bit of discomfort, she'd be forever screaming for drugs... which would only further mess with her already compromised breathing.


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Aug 8, 2019)

Gastric Ghoul said:


> "Just Google." - Chantal, 2019
> 
> Thank you for the advice. I have never heard of Google. It appears to have served you well, Chantal, and one day I hope to be as knowledge as you.



I got you, boo.


----------



## Gawdamit (Aug 8, 2019)

She should of had those cysts taken care of a long time ago. Instead she pissed around. She knows she doesn't want kids. Now she wants sympathy. Dumb bitch


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Aug 8, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> What the hell is a respirologist going to do for her? She isn't out of breath and having chest pains because anything is wrong with her lungs. She's out of breath and having chest pains because she's 200+ pounds overweight and almost completely sedentary. This is a complete waste of everyone's time and resources.


They're going to give her a diagnosis of "too fat". Maybe she can graduate to wearing the cpap 24/7. It'll go nice with the walking frame if she ever gets that.



Gastric Ghoul said:


> I am shocked that she's doing Keto again and not trying to get in Freelee's good graces by going vegan. This is bizarre.


The asspats and feedback from Keto have been better than she could have dreamed of. It's not nearly as demanding a community as Veganism. People in the comments just blather on about their own carbs and ketosis and pounds lost, not even noticing she isn't really following the diet. She's gone back to her dr's diet but these people are so retarded they see 'moderate low carb' and think 20gs carbs/ketosis, hooray, one of us, let me brag about my weightloss! Whereas the vegans are super judgy bitches who will snap as soon as Chantal fucks up.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 8, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> They're going to give her a diagnosis of "too fat". Maybe she can graduate to wearing the cpap 24/7. It'll go nice with the walking frame if she ever gets that.


Maybe she can get her own oxygen tank to wheel around behind her 24/7.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Aug 8, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Maybe she can get her own oxygen tank to wheel around behind her 24/7.


Yass queen! Werk that walking frame and oxygen tank.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Aug 8, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> What the hell is a respirologist going to do for her? She isn't out of breath and having chest pains because anything is wrong with her lungs. She's out of breath and having chest pains because she's 200+ pounds overweight and almost completely sedentary. This is a complete waste of everyone's time and resources.


The doctors are likely both covering their asses in the very slim chance she does have some sort of respiratory disease unrelated to her weight and gearing up to tell her news she most definitely does not want to hear. Most likely her primary is getting all the ducks in a row in order to give her the fat fuckitis diagnosis that is most certainly the cause of all her illnesses.  Canada is so much more PC than the USA.  Doctors here are terrified to tell a fat patient they’re sick because they’re fat.  It’s probably much worse in Canada so her doc wants all the i-s dotted and t-s crossed before going down that path.



BOLDYSPICY! said:


> Not to powerlevel _too _too much, but it's relevant to my question---I've had breathing problems since birth & developed sleep apnea as an adult; when I broke my arm enough to require surgery, I warned the surgeon about my respiratory junk & he just put in a breathing tube while I was out. My throat was a little scratchy for a day, but I was otherwise fine. But everyone says Chantal is at too high a risk for surgery---am I missing something?


You’re probably missing 300 pounds of subcutaneous and visceral fat pressing down on your lungs making it impossible to breathe when lying down.  The sleep apnea is only one reason docs are afraid to put her under.  Can’t listen to her Darth Vader breathing in her videos so I don’t know if that was the sole reason she gave for surgery anesthesia issues, but there are other problems. In order to keep someone as fat as Chantal breathing under anesthesia, she would need to be ventilated.  Ventilation will put her at a much higher risk for pneumonia post-surgery, increasing dramatically the already high risk she has for developing it.  She is already too weak to cough up phlegm because she’s that fucking fat.  Pneumonia combined with all the post-surgical risks @Rabbit Bones listed and most medical centers won’t want to risk killing her.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 9, 2019)

Of course she liked this turd. I'm a huge Kubrick fangirl, but this movies was trash.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Aug 9, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Of course she liked this turd. I'm a huge Kubrick fangirl, but this movies was trash.
> View attachment 881971



She is fantasizing that she is circa-1998 Nicole Kidman right now.  It is almost touching what ole Blubberhead daydreams about...  When she tweets this, people see Nicole Kidman, not her.  Makes her feel vicariously beautiful,  Meanwhile, she is in her dingy fatso-robe and skidmarked underwear, stoned, eating vegan cheesecake or something.


----------



## raritycunt (Aug 9, 2019)

Chantals ability to care more about stuffing her face and maintaining her landwhale frame than losing the weight and reversing a lot of her health problems astounds me. 

If she can’t consider cysts, breathing problems and the inability to walk an issue then nothing will get through to her beef and cheddar brain.


----------



## Strine (Aug 9, 2019)

Surgery on Chantal would be a nightmare. The surgeons would be dealing with 12 inches of abdominal fat before getting to any organs, and the anaestheseologist would need to be world class for her not to die while under a general. There would be a huge risk of complications afterwards, because she's a dirty pig who would never stick to a post-surgery diet, and the wound would heal slowly and poorly due to her poor circulation, probably compounded by beetus which she will have before long. 

Her ostentatious umming and ahhing about WLS or PCOS surgery is just her being a delusional control freak who thinks she should get whatever she wants, and watching too much MSHPL. Never going to happen.


----------



## Lisa Frank Abomination (Aug 9, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> They're going to give her a diagnosis of "too fat". Maybe she can graduate to wearing the cpap 24/7. It'll go nice with the walking frame if she ever gets that.



But the hot resident said her problems weren't from her being fat so _clearly_ they're going to tell her about how her diseased lungs are just the most unique and diseased lungs _ever _and we'll truly be entering Munchie Land. Maybe she'll claim her weight loss doctor told her she has the most fascinating weight distribution he's ever seen and she's a medical marvel that all the hot residents will want to study up close and personal.

I can't wait for her to slap a vest on SHAAM and claim he's her Service Cat.


----------



## Niggers are gay (Aug 9, 2019)

Is she still keto larping? Her content is too boring to watch at this junction.


----------



## Swagstika (Aug 9, 2019)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> The doctors are likely both covering their asses in the very slim chance she does have some sort of respiratory disease unrelated to her weight and gearing up to tell her news she most definitely does not want to hear. Most likely her primary is getting all the ducks in a row in order to give her the fat fuckitis diagnosis that is most certainly the cause of all her illnesses.  Canada is so much more PC than the USA.  Doctors here are terrified to tell a fat patient they’re sick because they’re fat.  It’s probably much worse in Canada so her doc wants all the i-s dotted and t-s crossed before going down that path.
> 
> 
> You’re probably missing 300 pounds of subcutaneous and visceral fat pressing down on your lungs making it impossible to breathe when lying down.  The sleep apnea is only one reason docs are afraid to put her under.  Can’t listen to her Darth Vader breathing in her videos so I don’t know if that was the sole reason she gave for surgery anesthesia issues, but there are other problems. In order to keep someone as fat as Chantal breathing under anesthesia, she would need to be ventilated.  Ventilation will put her at a much higher risk for pneumonia post-surgery, increasing dramatically the already high risk she has for developing it.  She is already too weak to cough up phlegm because she’s that fucking fat.  Pneumonia combined with all the post-surgical risks @Rabbit Bones listed and most medical centers won’t want to risk killing her.


I think there is also something about anesthesia and body fat versus lean mass? Without googling for it (Hey, thank you kindly for the wise advice, Chantal! I completely forgot about that one) I think there is something about how the drugs absorb, break down or just accumulate in the tissues. And since it's a pretty delicate balance between keeping people under while not, like, making their hearts stop beating, you really don't want more things than individual body chemistry to risk messing with the doses.


----------



## Lisa Frank Abomination (Aug 9, 2019)

inb4 "I need to lose weight for my surgery but I can't lose weight because I need surgery but I'm too fat for surgery" ad infinitum into the grave


----------



## Igotdigusted (Aug 9, 2019)

bitch eating crackers said:


>


‘I feel like I am holding myself back and I am so over that...so over it’

Oh shut up you amorphous blob. Go check yourself in a mirror or whatever...


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Aug 9, 2019)

Big Al's Crusty Sty said:


> She seems so defeated in this video.  There was a spec of self awareness when she was talking about how she’s still eating too much & basically cheating Keto.  Sometimes I feel a little sorry for her. Her life is just so fucking sad.
> 
> Chantal, try something different & for once stick to the plan your doctor gave you without searching online for reasons why it won’t work for you!!


Don't feel a bit sorry for her. Yes, her life is sad, but this is the life she chose. Many times she's said 'some foods are worth being fat for.'
She took those who commented truthfully & blocked them. Chantal kept around everyone who lied. 'you look like you're losing weight' 'you're so beautiful' 'don't be so hard on yourself, treat yourself' 'have a cheat day' 'your face is getting so slim' -All BS. Reaction channels tell the truth about her, so what does she do? Reports them. She reads here. If she just read what many of have written without freaking out, she would be 100 pounds lighter right now. But no, we're the haters. Now she's trying to tell us that good looking resident said weight is not part of her health issues. More BS. Nothing is ever going to change because it will take effort. She wants the easy way out.



BOLDYSPICY! said:


> Not to powerlevel _too _too much, but it's relevant to my question---I've had breathing problems since birth & developed sleep apnea as an adult; when I broke my arm enough to require surgery, I warned the surgeon about my respiratory junk & he just put in a breathing tube while I was out. My throat was a little scratchy for a day, but I was otherwise fine. But everyone says Chantal is at too high a risk for surgery---am I missing something?



It's all the fat, especially in her abdominal area. Combine the fat with breathing problems & blood clots & you have a perfect storm. Any anesthesiologist is going to tell her to lose weight. But Chantal will take the word of the cute resident who said her health problems aren't due to her weight. Remember, it's not just the getting her to sleep for surgery, it's monitoring her while out & then having to get her awake. They have their work cut out for them.
If any of these doctors would stop the surgery, it would be the anesthesiologist. They take the most risk with someone her size.


----------



## Who Now (Aug 9, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> Or, she could just say “doctor” like real cancer patients do.



It irritates me that she can talk all day about shit and vomit, but can't just say she is having her period, No, special Chanty says Men-stru-ate.



Dutch Courage said:


> And is there anything more fucking boring than listening to someone drone on about their health problems?



It's called having an Organ Recital. 

Is it wrong I want her to get off the brain drugs because she doesn't rage and make impulsive videos anymore?  Between the drugs and her livestream ass patters, she is SO boring. Never throws shade or has a meltdown. If this continues much longer, August is going to be very cold and desolate.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Aug 9, 2019)

Strine said:


> PCOS surgery


She has ovarian cysts, not the same as PCOS.


----------



## Strine (Aug 9, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> She has ovarian cysts, a condition which is not PCOS.


Sorry, the male pattern baldness, moustache and sideburns threw me for a loop.


----------



## ZH 792 (Aug 9, 2019)

I'm not too sure what the specialist can do. Lugging so much weight on the abdomen and expecting the lungs to do its job during physical activity without severe shortness of breath? You basically expecting your lungs to perform a miracle.


----------



## starbucks (Aug 9, 2019)

Strine said:


> Sorry, the male pattern baldness, moustache and sideburns threw me for a loop.



I'm surprised she doesn't have long chin hairs


----------



## Whatthefuck (Aug 9, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> She has ovarian cysts, not the same as PCOS.


They can be one in the same. Her clear hormonal issues definitely suggest PCOS regardless of how many times she protests that she doesn't have it. The male pattern baldness, excess facial hair, those bumps on her forehead, the way her body collects her fat around the middle in that apple shape, the insulin resistance. It could be chalked up to fat fuckitis, but it seems pretty indicative of PCOS. I mean, ovarian cysts are in the acronym. It truly doesn't matter what caused the cysts she should have had them removed years ago. She's very lucky they haven't burst. Much smaller cysts burst all the time and it's excruciatingly painful.


ThisWillBeFun said:


> It's all the fat, especially in her abdominal area.


This right here is what makes it so difficult. They're going to have to cut through her abdominal wall. That's difficult for folks who are in top shape to bounce back from. Any woman who's had a c-section will tell you. It won't be the surgery, though that will be incredibly difficult and definitely high risk. It's the recovery that's going to be a fucking nightmare for everyone involved.


----------



## Entertain me (Aug 9, 2019)

I still can't get over the fact that she would do "keto" without tracking her calories and just stuff her face with processed meats, sodium, fats and some protein whilst expecting a weight loss. No tracking, but presenting us with 1600-1800 calories a day, numbers she pulled out of her fat ass. Basically eating the pizza toppings of 2 large pizzas, but no bread=weight loss??? Jesus. No wonder she was all jolly and didn't feel deprived one bit. I was wondering how someone who's used to 4000+ calories/day could go down to 1600 calories without batting an eye. I should have known better though, Chantal's a lahhh.
Pretty boring at the moment, though. No chimpouts, no drama, no Bibi breakup. I guess this Chantal health decline phase is the equivalent of Amber's bedbound saga. Snore fest galore.
Who here is convinced her cysts will be out by the end of the year? I give that a No.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Aug 9, 2019)

Entertain me said:


> Who here is convinced her cysts will be out by the end of the year? I give that a No.


I doubt it very seriously barring some sort of emergency. I don't know if there are wait lists for that kind of thing in Canada so that may play into it as well. Unless she has cancer at this point or one of those suckers bursts, I don't see her having surgery any time soon.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Aug 9, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> I doubt it very seriously barring some sort of emergency. I don't know if there are wait lists for that kind of thing in Canada so that may play into it as well. Unless she has cancer at this point or one of those suckers bursts, I don't see her having surgery any time soon.


They wont do it in Canada unless its an emergency. I know people who needed their gall bladder removed because they developed pancreatitis and a bunch of other shit and almost died, and they still wouldnt' operate because the risk was too high for someone morbidly obese.  That person was told to lose weight and come back when they are at a somewhat normal weight, then they would remove the gall bladder. Universal healthcare is great in some aspects, but the government is cheap as hell and won't cover things unless it is a life or death situation.


----------



## dark_lob1111 (Aug 9, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> I am amazed at how perfectly egg shaped her head is. Shit put Chimptals head on Fat Amy’s body and you get some freak hybrid of Humpty Dumpty and Frosty the Snowman. Wow.


Is that a request? If so, here you go.






I hope this is relevant to the thread, if there is a chantal art thread I can delete and repost. I tried to put two spoilers before the images but I'm new here so I'm still getting used to formatting, sorry.


----------



## Common Beanbag (Aug 9, 2019)

dark_lob1111 said:


> Is that a request? If so, here you go.
> 
> View attachment 882836
> 
> I hope this is relevant to the thread, if there is a chantal art thread I can delete and repost. I tried to put two spoilers before the images but I'm new here so I'm still getting used to formatting, sorry.


Oh I did not even realize Fat Amy was a real person! I thought the OP was referring to the “muslim” Amy. Here we have some pictures and unbelievably funny gifs (click on spoiler for those):
Muslim Amy


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Aug 9, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> Yass queen! Werk that walking frame and oxygen tank.



What an amazing time to be alive.
_(even if she won't live for much longer)_


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 9, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> What an amazing time to be alive.
> _(even if she won't live for much longer)_
> View attachment 883014


Oh shit it even has a seat so she can sit down and rest halfway between her car and getting into the fat cart inside the store _so perfect. _


----------



## clusterfuckk (Aug 9, 2019)

Common Beanbag said:


> Oh I did not even realize Fat Amy was a real person! I thought the OP was referring to the “muslim” Amy. Here we have some pictures and unbelievably funny gifs (click on spoiler for those):
> Muslim Amy


Sorry I should have clarified, I was talking about Fat Muslim Amy. Thanks gorls


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Aug 9, 2019)

Oh god is she going to be doubling down on her diet fails? Keto and vegan at the same time?


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Aug 9, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> View attachment 883039
> Oh god is she going to be doubling down on her diet fails? Keto and vegan at the same time?


Well, sure. Why do one challenging restrictive diet (EITHER of those) when you can combine them into one big fail? I don't see the problem here.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 9, 2019)

She's going to pretend to be a keto queen in the mornings, and a vegan inspiration in the evenings.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Aug 9, 2019)

We are closer and closer to arby's mukbang! She always eat entire population of animal farm after vegan phase.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Aug 9, 2019)

I want to see her attempt this. She can’t have too much leafy greens since the whole “vitamin K “ issue. What does that leave her for the vegan part ? And to stay Keto she would  have to avoid heavy starches ...oh I want her to announce this and do it !!  Also this whole recent saga has been so boring. Chantal on meds sucks she seems worse every week.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Aug 9, 2019)

dark_lob1111 said:


> View attachment 882836


I think you need to examine Chantal's real side profile. She could only wish to be this skinny.



Whatthefuck said:


> They can be one in the same. Her clear hormonal issues definitely suggest PCOS regardless of how many times she protests that she doesn't have it. The male pattern baldness, excess facial hair, those bumps on her forehead, the way her body collects her fat around the middle in that apple shape, the insulin resistance. It could be chalked up to fat fuckitis, but it seems pretty indicative of PCOS. I mean, ovarian cysts are in the acronym. It truly doesn't matter what caused the cysts she should have had them removed years ago. She's very lucky they haven't burst. Much smaller cysts burst all the time and it's excruciatingly painful.


Yes sorry, to be specific, she might have also have so far undiagnosed PCOS, it's likely at her size and with her fucked up hormones. But the 'ovarian cysts' which she's getting cut out are great big buggers. She's not having surgery for the follicular ovaries of PCOS. While 'cysts' are in the acronym and they happen in the same body part, in PCOS the ovaries usually have small follicles all over them (polycystic) vs the great big singular growths known as ovarian cysts. The two conditions are not bound together.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Aug 9, 2019)

When Chintal loses too much hair to use shoe polish, she could join BB at the mosque and get a Hijab.

Muslims aren't like Jews, who don't eat meat and dairy together, so she's be okay to continue eating her Arbys.

Chintal could totally revamp her channel to Magestic Muslim and start waddling to prepare for going to Mecca.


----------



## dark_lob1111 (Aug 9, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> Sorry I should have clarified, I was talking about Fat Muslim Amy. Thanks gorls


oops haha here's a gif correction of that 






a bootiful jung woman said:


> I think you need to examine Chantal's real side profile. She could only wish to be this skinny.


 It's a sad day when someone who played "Fat Amy" is truly skinny compared to you.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Aug 9, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> View attachment 883039
> Oh god is she going to be doubling down on her diet fails? Keto and vegan at the same time?


Why isn't she ashamed to be doing this again?  The litany of her failed attempts to lose weight in a manner that in no way requires her to eat less is boring and she should be absolutely self-conscious about even silently adding new fad diets accounts on her IG.  She should just stop this shit, listen to the doctors, and use IG to look at pictures of obese cats, pensive Japanese dogs, and disabled children the way God intended.

Honestly, I don't think I can work up any enthusiasm for a new venture, even if it's got the potential to be hilarious, like a vegan keto combo that can only be accomplished if one is a devoted home cook and has pretty good knowledge of high fat replacements for meat and carbs.  If she tries this and lasts longer than a week without eating an entire living pig in three bites, she'll lose what's left of her hair and prolapse her colon after a case of the shits that will test even her love of all that is scatological.  But even then I suspect it will be old hat for us.  

We need some new fat lolcows.  The old batch are not that entertaining anymore.  Chantal could create something outrageous, like the "drink a quart of semen daily" diet and we'd be, "Well, it's not as fun as that time she pretended she was gonna fast for three weeks or took advice from a ghost without even reading the book."  She's gonna have to eat a couch or maybe become a veganketonudist if she wants to keep the attention train rolling.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Aug 9, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> When Chintal loses too much hair to use shoe polish, she could join BB at the mosque and get a Hijab.
> 
> Muslims aren't like Jews, who don't eat meat and dairy together, so she's be okay to continue eating her Arbys.
> 
> Chintal could totally revamp her channel to Magestic Muslim and start waddling to prepare for going to Mecca.


Arby's isn't Halal. But if we are gonna talk religion, Chantal is about 10lbs away from having millions of Hindus worshiping her in a field.


----------



## AngelBitch (Aug 9, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> I think you need to examine Chantal's real side profile. She could only wish to be this skinny.


seriously, that's Chantal minus about 150 pounds. she'll never be that small.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Aug 9, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> I want to see her attempt this. She can’t have too much leafy greens since the whole “vitamin K “ issue. What does that leave her for the vegan part ? And to stay Keto she would  have to avoid heavy starches ...oh I want her to announce this and do it !!  Also this whole recent saga has been so boring. Chantal on meds sucks she seems worse every week.



The vitamin K issue i valid... as it is a coagulant and she's on blood thinners.  Which okay, no kale, no spinach, no swiss chard.. but she still CAN do a lot of other greens like romaine, boston, spring mix, radicchio, endive, nappa cabbage, regular green cabbage, purple cabbage,but she's too stupid to realize that.  Like for her, a great meal prep option is a low carb thai crunch salad.   But nope, too much work for her to figure out her own menu.

if she does a vegan keto meal plan, she's fucking dumber than literal shit. Like my shit knows when to float, or sink, to be loose or bulky..Chantal doesn't understand she needs to eat on a routine level in acceptable portions in a balanced manner. Instead she does these fucking impossible fantasies, twists facts to meet her fucking mindless, idiotic, moronoc 'modifications". 

She's getting a bit more insight like "oh, it seems I go off plan when I'm sick!" BITCH.. STUPID FUCKING BITCH... people have been telling you this for nearly THREE years.... you eat too much. You bullshit often You cycle with binge eating then going full restriction and even read books this is unhealthy.then you got to medicalprofessionals after you staged the "i feel hopeless" after eating a block of cheese... 

And yea.. I'm here because she disaled and deleted comments... she's ignored everyone trying to help her.  She's ignored her doctors telling her what others have told her.  Eat fucking less, move mor. I was okay with te boring 'adventues" becuse it indicated she left her fucking apartment.

Chantal, you read these comments.  What the fuck will it take for you to just do what the fuck the doctors tell you to do? Seriously.... stop the keto. stop the vegan.  JUST EAT A PLAN THAT IS APPROVED BY A PROFESSIONAL. 

With that, this keto challenge was supposed to be 30 days. You never made it past day three because you kept eating more than 30 carbs a day. You DO use illness to cheat and then find another way of eating which will also fail. STICK TO SOMETHING FOR 30 DAYS.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 9, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> I want to see her attempt this. She can’t have too much leafy greens since the whole “vitamin K “ issue. What does that leave her for the vegan part ? And to stay Keto she would  have to avoid heavy starches ...oh I want her to announce this and do it !!  Also this whole recent saga has been so boring. Chantal on meds sucks she seems worse every week.


Vegan cheese, vegan cheese, vegan cheese, and vegan cheese.


----------



## PatTraverse (Aug 10, 2019)

All the medication has done is turn her into a boring lolcow who subjects her followers to her life devoid of excitement. Otherwise her health is still declining at a rapid pace as she continues to pretend to diet while stuffing herself in secret wasting everyone's time.

She might just disappear quietly into the night as interest in her declines and not with a bang like first thought.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Aug 10, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Vegan cheese, vegan cheese, vegan cheese, and vegan cheese.


On camera. And then blocks of real cheese in her car after her shameful midnight car rides to the grocery store three towns over.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Aug 10, 2019)

Chantal's going to be having a wild time finding ways to mix coconut flour, almond malk and chia seeds to somehow concoct meals. All because she can't handle Freelee calling her out.

But somehow counting calories is a medical impossibility.



Spoiler: How grim it gets


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Aug 10, 2019)

This is from last night, apparently. I'll edit in anything interesting said if I catch it.

going back to making videos on Monday
way TMI about her gynecologist visit
she uses tampons and has to 'go on the bed' to get them in because she's so fat
i regret listening to this, we're still talking about her periods
*"Honestly, I just feel like this hysterectomy is never going to happen". *She says she needs to be 'healthier'.
pretending to be upset by that YouTuber who hit her dog
vague description of current diet - 'low-carb', 'basically keto', 'doctor's plan', but also fruit and honey since she's been sick
didn't take Topamax, didn't like the feeling because she felt bad on it
telling karatejoe to stop deleting people because he's in a bad mood


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Aug 10, 2019)

pinkbutterfly said:


> she uses tampons and has to 'go on the bed' to get them in because she's so fat


Oh god. Imagine how she smells when she's sweaty, unshowered, unwiped, and bleeding.


----------



## Skin Fold Odor (Aug 10, 2019)

And imagine the smell of her used tampon when she finally pulls it out of her sour slit.... Would she be able to do that or does she need Bibi for this delightful task?


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (Aug 10, 2019)

pinkbutterfly said:


> This is from last night, apparently. I'll edit in anything interesting said if I catch it.
> 
> going back to making videos on Monday
> way TMI about her gynecologist visit
> ...


Nabbed it. Laptop too slow to transcode so here it is uploaded somewhere else.


Skin Fold Odor said:


> And imagine the smell of her used tampon when she finally pulls it out of her sour slit.... Would she be able to do that or does she need Bibi for this delightful task?


And the consequences of leaving in your tampon too long all the time. Oh joy.


----------



## Skin Fold Odor (Aug 10, 2019)

Scrolled through her live and homegorl decided to stop taking Topamax already. It made her mind go ‘bzzzzzzzz’ as she puts it and she feels like the doctor is ‘overmedicating’ her. 
So instead of just talking to the doc about it, juist quit on you own accord, makes sense.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Aug 10, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Oh god. Imagine how she smells when she's sweaty, unshowered, unwiped, and bleeding.





Skin Fold Odor said:


> And imagine the smell of her used tampon when she finally pulls it out of her sour slit.... Would she be able to do that or does she need Bibi for this delightful task?




Never in the history of islamic content has some islamic content been more islamic content than this islamic content.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Aug 10, 2019)

I'm just waiting for her to stop all this nonsense & just live out the rest of her years eating.
She is never going to put in the effort to lose weight -never.
Chantal can't live with food restrictions/portions.

The health issues she has have gone on for so long & can't even be addressed until she loses weight, so we all know how this will end. She will never be healthy enough for surgery. FatByJen has been 'trying' for 5 years & hasn't lost 2 pounds toward getting healthy enough for surgery.
It's all a pipe dream.
Dreams of being skinny.
Dreams of being a you-tube star.
Dreams of a love life.
Dreams of others being jealous of her life.
None of this is ever going to happen.

Chantal loves to diagnose herself & thinks she's smarter than every doctor she's ever seen. I'm not sure how medical professionals in Canada deal with patients who ignore their advice, but here in the US, rather than face a malpractice suit when the patient drops -they drop them. Much easier to refer them to someone else & so on & so on.

Now Chantal, who wanted to be drugged is once again diagnosing herself & deciding to take herself off medication. I bet these doctors roll their eyes when she comes in. Perhaps they write out scripts just to shut her up. They know. They know this cow is never going to lose weight, so write a script & send her on her way.

If her cysts are real (I'm still not convinced) & cancerous, they will kill her soon enough. She sure isn't concerned enough to stop stuffing her face to get them out. Why? She loves food too much.
The one doctor she should have seen years ago was a psychiatrist. But instead she went to a clinic once & OA twice. Her food addiction is cured!
If she put half the effort into getting her head straightened out as she does on nonsense diets, she'd be 120 pounds by now.

It seems as if this medication, diets, restrictions, binges, & gym work outs is at it's end. She looks exhausted, fatter & defeated. None of her plans worked out. Somehow she thought a month of Keto was going to change her life around & she'd be thin by the end of it.
This is Chantal. Decades of overeating reversed in 30 days.

August should be interesting. On medication, off medication, new medication, blood pressure through the roof, Keto, vegan, etc.
I expect her to be fatter by the end of it.


----------



## fatfuck (Aug 10, 2019)

not even 2 weeks ago she spoke how she does cardio daily and is able to walk for 30 min at a decent pace on a treadmill but now she's saying she has trouble breathing after 1 minute of walking from store to car. classic lying beauty.

she did 20 something days of keto challenge where she didn't measure or weigh food, didn't once enter or get near a ketosis which is the whole point of keto, and managed to gain weight. now she decided this was too easy and will try ever harder and more restrictive diet.. vegan keto.

i'm unfamiliar with vegan foods that are low in carbs and high in fat but i'm willing to bet there aren't many.

so what chantal is saying is that she will now:

educate herself on macronutrients of every food
stop eating cheese in every meal
eliminate processed foods which means shop daily for fresh produce and cook every meal
carefully weigh and log her food to make sure she goes in ketosis
stick to it for more than 2 hours
people who believe this mumbo jumbo need to have their head checked.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Aug 10, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Chantal loves to diagnose herself & thinks she's smarter than every doctor she's ever seen. I'm not sure how medical professionals in Canada deal with patients who ignore their advice, but here in the US, rather than face a malpractice suit when the patient drops -they drop them. Much easier to refer them to someone else & so on & so on.



This might already be happening.  That would explain how she has something like a dozen doctors now.  Perhaps they are passing the buck to one another?

I am curious about her Vegan Keto follows.  Can there be anything more stupid (well, with Chantal, yes, but I digress)?  Nothing like taking a diet that is mainly about eating tons of meat products and seeking out a vegan version of it.  This comes right after she freakin' read the doctor's diet recommendations to us.  It was obvious as she read it that she hated the idea that portions had to be limited to cups and half cups.  That's punishment in her book.  So, she has to worm her way out of it, and seek out some kind of Frankensteinian grafting of two utterly dissimilar diets/lifestyles.  There has to be _some way_ she can eat as much as she wants and still lose weight.

Obviously, she is doomed to fail; she has always been a fail factory and always will be, for the shortened remainder of her pointless and wasteful life.  The word 'dumb' doesn't come close to doing her justice.


----------



## Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop (Aug 10, 2019)

Skin Fold Odor said:


> Scrolled through her live and homegorl decided to stop taking Topamax already. It made her mind go ‘bzzzzzzzz’ as she puts it and she feels like the doctor is ‘overmedicating’ her.
> So instead of just talking to the doc about it, juist quit on you own accord, makes sense.


OHMYFUCKINGGAWDCHANTAL the one medication that could have HELPED! and you stopped taking it (on the first day most likely) bc you had a bit of discomfort while getting used to the side effects? Tip me my black hats but this fat sow has some nerve when she was basically handed the magic pill of weight loss (if she did it right) and she spit it out bc it wasnt beef n' chedder flavor! She has had practically every weight-loss pill, crazy diet, diet book, mojo-scam, fancy toy, namebrand organic top of the line foods, gym memberships, trainers, etc and yet she continues to grow before our eyes. Its as if she had every opportunity and anytime it got too hard or a little uncomfortable she shoved it to the side. Now that her whole body is uncomfortable, the 'situation' cant just be shoved to the side or avoided anymore. Shes trying with everything to shove it down with fake diets and secret binges, but her health is catching up to her, shes no spring chicken like our gorl 

Also; vegan keto is the dumbest shit ive heard.. (today, but its still early, so thats subject to change)


----------



## dark_lob1111 (Aug 10, 2019)

Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop said:


> OHMYFUCKINGGAWDCHANTAL the one medication that could have HELPED! and you stopped taking it (on the first day most likely) bc you had a bit of discomfort while getting used to the side effects? Tip me my black hats but this fat sow has some nerve when she was basically handed the magic pill of weight loss (if she did it right) and she spit it out bc it wasnt beef n' chedder flavor! She has had practically every weight-loss pill, crazy diet, diet book, mojo-scam, fancy toy, namebrand organic top of the line foods, gym memberships, trainers, etc and yet she continues to grow before our eyes. Its as if she had every opportunity and anytime it got too hard or a little uncomfortable she shoved it to the side. Now that her whole body is uncomfortable, the 'situation' cant just be shoved to the side or avoided anymore. Shes trying with everything to shove it down with fake diets and secret binges, but her health is catching up to her, shes no spring chicken like our gorl
> 
> Also; vegan keto is the dumbest shit ive heard.. (today, but its still early, so thats subject to change)



This is what people mean when they say working on yourself is _always_ _hard work_. Normal people recognize when they are harmful or aggressive that it backfires and they don't want that reaction for the long run. That maybe their instincts are bad habits and doctors have a point.
I wonder if she _is _a lost cause like Amberlynn, because she does at least read this forum. Someone said she's always telling gross stories but can only say "menstruation" then off she goes about her period in her next updates. She craves negative attention it seems, she's like a masochist who's sadistic for punishment. She is certainly a strange nut to crack. Someone once suggested she may have a humiliation fetish, it seems to be what might actually block Chantal from changing. Perhaps subconsciously identifying with always being "the gross/weird one."
She sure does leave me speculating but the way she treated her baby sister and other women online always has me back at square one. Asshole.


----------



## alaspooryorick (Aug 10, 2019)

dark_lob1111 said:


> She craves negative attention it seems, she's like a masochist who's sadistic for punishment.



I'd believe this except for the fact that Chantal hates negative comments and purges them regularly. If she had a fetish she would be far less ashamed of all the hate and just revel in it. 

This woman is just horrifically desperate for attention, negative or positive, and her main source of attention comes from _us_. Of course she caters to kiwifarms by reading this thread and trying to gross us out: We are the only people who really, actually care about Chantal. Her family is fed up with her, Bibi has no interest in her, her friends have to babysit her when they go out. Everyone she knows is leaving her behind as she grows fatter and loses her independence. But we stay for the mılk and Chantal keeps putting on the clown act to provide, and that's why she will die before 50 of morbid obesity.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 10, 2019)

dark_lob1111 said:


> This is what people mean when they say working on yourself is _always_ _hard work_. Normal people recognize when they are harmful or aggressive that it backfires and they don't want that reaction for the long run. That maybe their instincts are bad habits and doctors have a point.
> I wonder if she _is _a lost cause like Amberlynn, because she does at least read this forum. Someone said she's always telling gross stories but can only say "menstruation" then off she goes about her period in her next updates. She craves negative attention it seems, she's like a masochist who's sadistic for punishment. She is certainly a strange nut to crack. Someone once suggested she may have a humiliation fetish, frustratingly Google doesn't have any information available about such a thing. It MUST be real though, it seems to be what might actually block Chantal from changing. Perhaps subconsciously identifying with always being "the gross/weird one."
> She sure does leave me speculating but the way she treated her baby sister and other women online always has me back at square one. Asshole.


She's completely a lost cause. She IS Amber, only like 10 years older. They're both the exact same person. Lazy, entitled, narcissistic, gluttonous liars who seem to think they're just 'a little big' but otherwise okay. Neither of them think they're actually doing anything wrong. It's everyone elses fault they're the way they are... even though they're the ones packing down pounds and pounds of food a day. The only reason Chintel isn't Amber sized (yet) is because she was forced to maintain a job and a semi-active life style. But now that she's professionally unemployed, she's ballooning, and catching up fast. 

The only way Chantel is going to change is if someone hits her in the head and she wakes up from the coma with a completely different personality. She's screwed. She isn't going to make it to 45.


----------



## dark_lob1111 (Aug 10, 2019)

That's true, usually a bad egg is visibly rotten you don't need to wait for it to crack open.  
...yeah definitely no need to crack _this_ egg...
*Also is there an art thread for Chantal I'm scared of getting banned from a favorite thread


----------



## IB 262 (Aug 10, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> What an amazing time to be alive.
> _(even if she won't live for much longer)_
> View attachment 883014


That will definitely get her to Everest basecamp

JC you can't leave this feed for even a day.  It is amazing how  exceptional Chintal is.  Can she really think she is anywhere near normal or does she know she is exceptional?


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 10, 2019)

How could this happen to our healthy living queen? Our girl with the dewy, flawless skin?!


----------



## dark_lob1111 (Aug 10, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> How could this happen to our healthy living queen? Our girl with the dewy, flawless skin?!
> View attachment 885011


I actually choked laughing at this. Someone even asked this brapthog for a sKiNcARe rOUtiNe as a video idea.
I think the only routine Chintal _has_ is for POUTINE


----------



## dismissfrogs (Aug 10, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> This might already be happening.  That would explain how she has something like a dozen doctors now.  Perhaps they are passing the buck to one another?



Chantal has no family doctor, right? (or is that just Amber, idk anymore) The reason she can see so many is because she just abuses walk in clinics. Hell, even if she does have one, she can go to any walk in clinic she wants. And driving gives her a pretty large range of doctors (and bathrooms) to abuse.


----------



## CH 815 (Aug 11, 2019)

She’s arguing with Malan about vegan chocolate on her livestream. All I can get from this is that they don’t understand each other and Malan is sick of her vegan shit.


----------



## Skin Fold Odor (Aug 11, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> How could this happen to our healthy living queen? Our girl with the dewy, flawless skin?!
> View attachment 885011



Gorl, why put eyeliner on your left eye but not the right one? Btw her hair looks horrible, those ends are dead and gone for, sis.


----------



## Igotdigusted (Aug 11, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> How could this happen to our healthy living queen? Our girl with the dewy, flawless skin?!
> View attachment 885011


She is squeezing her arms in order to create some sort of shape to her boobs. You know those empty balloons she rests on the table? Unfortunately she cannot hide how droopy they are. 

That is what keeps bringing me back. Her desperation to show herself as semi normal when we have already seen her unedited and unprepared and she looks like a fifty year old balding trucker.

The other reason was the chimpouts that dismantle the arrogance that is oozing out of her on her ‘perfection’ stage, but those are being muffled by the medication so this is becoming boring quickly.

I cannot even watch her videos. They make me itch. I always wait for a walk-through....


----------



## fatfuck (Aug 11, 2019)

she went to see a movie with rina again and now she's back home. "i'm working on my health" she says as she puts another piece of cantaloupe in her beauty maw. it seems that her vegan keto diet won't officially start until monday.

she was super hungry when she went to the movies and everyone, except for her she quickly adds, was eating popcorn and candy.

she's still fighting her cravings daily, especially when she's in her car at night. she had to talk herself out of visiting mcdonalds on the way back. when she got home and stepped in her building she found a fortune cookie note that said "you will be successful in your work". she thinks this means all the hard work she's putting in herself.

those 3 minutes on 2x speed were all i could take sorry


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 11, 2019)

Skin Fold Odor said:


> Gorl, why put eyeliner on your left eye but not the right one? Btw her hair looks horrible, those ends are dead and gone for, sis.


I think the right cats eye is just swallowed up by her face fat and the multiple facetuning filters her candid and realistic photos all get run through.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Aug 11, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> She's completely a lost cause. She IS Amber, only like 10 years older. They're both the exact same person. Lazy, entitled, narcissistic, gluttonous liars who seem to think they're just 'a little big' but otherwise okay. Neither of them think they're actually doing anything wrong. It's everyone elses fault they're the way they are... even though they're the ones packing down pounds and pounds of food a day. The only reason Chintel isn't Amber sized (yet) is because she was forced to maintain a job and a semi-active life style. But now that she's professionally unemployed, she's ballooning, and catching up fast.



Even Amber can make new friends (enablers) as needed. Find someone to at least pretend to love her on camera - consistently, no less. (is it the money? (yes, duh))

Chantel will never be Amber. She would kill to be Amber. She won't even be the same SIZE as Amber - because she'll die before she reaches it.

Christ, what a depressing life. Imagine being so much of a fucking loser you can't find a single way to surpass Big Al.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 11, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> Even Amber can make new friends (enablers) as needed. Find someone to at least pretend to love her on camera - consistently, no less. (is it the money? (yes, duh))
> 
> Chantel will never be Amber. She would kill to be Amber. She won't even be the same SIZE as Amber - because she'll die before she reaches it.
> 
> Christ, what a depressing life. Imagine being so much of a fucking loser you can't find a single way to surpass Big Al.


Amber makes friends by finding a new re.tarded girlfriend and latching onto her social circle though. People tolerate her because they have to, because she's dating their friend. I'm sure Chintel could manage that, if she felt like replacing Bibi with some mouth breather she catfished into a relationship online. But she seems pretty committed to her sham of a relationship with Bibi, who has no interest in involving her in his life.


----------



## Aldora (Aug 11, 2019)

After 30 minutes on vegan keto, Chantal is going to feel so starved and empty that she is going to stuff her face with bread covered in cheese.


----------



## war has changed (Aug 11, 2019)

Aldora said:


> After 30 minutes on vegan keto, Chantal is going to feel so starved and empty that she is going to stuff her face with bread covered in cheese.




That's provided she starts with vegan keto in the first place.


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Aug 11, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> she went to see a movie with rina again and now she's back home. "i'm working on my health" she says as she puts another piece of cantaloupe in her beauty maw. it seems that her vegan keto diet won't officially start until monday.
> 
> she was super hungry when she went to the movies and everyone, except for her she quickly adds, was eating popcorn and candy.
> 
> ...


I'll try to do some of the rest if there's anything else interesting. So far it's boring af.

her blood (sugar?) was 5.8 when she woke up, 7.9 two hours after eating pineapple (I have no idea what these numbers mean, and nor does Chantal, but some other kiwis might so there you go)
vegan keto is brought up because someone doesn't want to eat so much meat - she says it's possible, and that people do it, but she shows no interest in it herself
later she says she's not even doing keto, just following her doctor's plan
blah blah singing blah blah going for walks, more plans that will never happen
she doesn't have hobbies because food has taken up so much of her life...
argues with Bibi about vegan chocolate (around 47min point)
"I think I think too much"
discussion about food addiction, we've heard it all before
she was admitted to psych as a teenager, and her roommate was an anorexic
Just to check - Chantal has *not* said she's doing vegan keto at any point - the speculation here is all based off some Instagram follows, right?


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Aug 11, 2019)

Her Instagram follows can be a good foretelling. I hope and pray for a vegan keto phase since it will be spectacular. But it doesn't sound like we'll be getting it. Perhaps the likes are to impress Freelee with how much Chantal deeply wishes to be a skinny legend, free of cheese.


----------



## Skin Fold Odor (Aug 11, 2019)

At one point in the vegan chocolate argument Malan mumbled in a sarcastic voice 'everything is vegan with you' and I almost pissed myself.

Malans point was: chocolate is already vegan from itself, since it comes from a plant. So no need to label it as vegan. Chantal argues that milkk chocolate exists and lots of chocolate bars have added milk/cream so you should always mention weather the chocolate is vegan or not. Never heard Malan speak so many full sentences, fascinating.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 11, 2019)

Since we all know you’re browsing this thread religiously. I know a solution to the chocolate conundrum. Don’t eat chocolate, you gluttonous pig. You’re 400 lbs. What the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Strine (Aug 11, 2019)

pinkbutterfly said:


> View attachment 885695


Ah yes, the thousandth "make content suggestions for me to ignore" post. Chantal's life is so dull it's existentially frightening; she just wanders a fetid fog of food consumption and fantasy. Here's a week we'd actually like to see:

Monday: What Chantal actually eats in 24 hours 
Tuesday: Disposing of clothes that no longer fit despite professedly never gaining weight
Wednesday: Weigh-in on a bariatric scale that isn't edited
Thursday: Car vlog as Chantal stops at four fast food joints on the way back from the gym
Friday: Sit-down video where Chantal explains how and why she's done nothing but gain weight on every diet ever 
Saturday: Date night vlog where Bibi's contempt and lack of interest, and the entirety of what Chantal orders and eats, is not edited out 
Sunday: Chantal goes back to the singing teacher she hoped we forgot about and makes studio recordings of her ogrevoice cat chansons with her hyperventilating bel cunto stylings

Instead we'll get unwatchable garbage and the announcement for the new diet she'll be pretending to be on.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Aug 11, 2019)

pinkbutterfly said:


> View attachment 885695


Monday: Various doctor updates
Tuesday: Walking frame with Peetz
Wednesday: Walking frame with Peetz
Thursday: Heavy breathing, possible ER trip due to decluttering exertion
etc


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Aug 11, 2019)

pinkbutterfly said:


> ust to check - Chantal has *not* said she's doing vegan keto at any point - the speculation here is all based off some Instagram follows, right?


That's correct, AFAIK. And after a quick check of the things she currently following on Insta, those veganketo pages are no longer in her list. So maybe she unfollowed them soon after she followed them. I bet she unfollowed once she realized how much work it would actually be. She probably watched that Vegan Keto Diet video @a bootiful jung woman shared and realized there's only so much chia seed pudding a person can eat lol. But yeah, it's all conjecture.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Aug 11, 2019)

I cant with these Adventures With Peetz. Going for a walk with someone and then getting meal in a diner is not a fucking adventure. It's just a bland boring weekend afternoon for many.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Aug 11, 2019)

pinkbutterfly said:


> her blood (sugar?) was 5.8 when she woke up, 7.9 two hours after eating pineapple (I have no idea what these numbers mean, and nor does Chantal, but some other kiwis might so there you go.



According to this chart, it means she is prediabetic.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Aug 11, 2019)

I legit wonder how much Chantal actually makes from YouTube. It’s such low effort content that it’s making me wonder if I should regret not jumping on this for a little side money.


----------



## Painted Pig (Aug 11, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> she went to see a movie with rina again and now she's back home. "i'm working on my health" she says as she puts another piece of cantaloupe in her beauty maw. it seems that her vegan keto diet won't officially start until monday.
> 
> she was super hungry when she went to the movies and everyone, except for her she quickly adds, was eating popcorn and candy.
> 
> ...




Dr K must be the only doctor she listens to because he tells her that a bag of popcorn has 1g of carbs. Fingers crossed that K stands for Kevorkian.

Ps. The freeze frame is her rolling her eyes at her rock during the vegan chocolate argument. She's such a bratty cunt to him.

edit: to correct shitty sentence structure


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 11, 2019)

I would actually enjoy watching Chintels spirit slowly die as she realizes nothing in her fucking closet fits her anymore, outside of the three or four items she has in constant rotation. But girl, you only gained like 5 pounds in the last three years, right?


----------



## dark_lob1111 (Aug 11, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 885849
> Dr K must be the only doctor she listens to who tells her that a bag of popcorn has 1g of carbs. Fingers crossed that K stands for Kevorkian.
> 
> Ps. The freeze frame is her rolling her eyes at her rock during the vegan chocolate argument. She's such a bratty cunt to him.


They argued about Vegan chocolate for over three minutes with her "boyfriend." Even her arguments are about food???? Also why did she have to be so god damn snarky, you can just say "well high quality chocolates are actually vegan more often than cheap chocolates. Most people are used to mil.k chocolate because it's the only chocolate they had available." She was just _so_ snappy about _chocolate. Theory _it's almost like Bibi wanted her to embarrass herself on stream for that cleaning/ moving letters tiff they had just recently. Once you live with someone you learn what they care about as well as the intellectual arguments they enjoy making. So intimate. *gags* Yes Chantal, Bibi loves you with the power of 1,000 suns. Or maybe that's hate...


RussianBlonde said:


> I cant with these Adventures With Peetz. Going for a walk with someone and then getting meal in a diner is not a fucking adventure. It's just a bland boring weekend afternoon for many.


I can only imagine a kid ditching school for that sort of thing to call it an adventure. Perhaps Chantal sees her normal life like being in an uninteresting school/prison...Fucking hell it is hard to not feel sorry for her when you can tell she doesn't want to stay the same but doesn't have the intelligence or will to change. Maybe the right books could help her, she could finally one up Writerlynn by actually reading something.


----------



## Barbarella (Aug 11, 2019)

The nice 75 year old couple down the street go for a walk in the neighborhood every Saturday, then go out to eat. I don’t think even they would term it an adventure though, just Saturday. 
A friend of mine flew from California to New York for the weekend for a friend’s birthday.  He went clubbing, to museums, and had crazy good street food. That I might call an adventure, it’s. certainly not eating yet another hamburger at yet another diner. 

She should change the name-Adventures with Peetz, lowered expectations. Or, adventures with Peetz, obeast style. 

Other videos ideas: race her granny for 1/4 a mile. See who wins.  We could make it more fun and leave Grans checkbook at the finish line, and if Chantel doesn’t get there first, she gets no money for a month. 

How about she does what Bibi eats in a day. That way we’ll get to see him eat all those delicious leftovers and things she claims is for him. 

How about “Meet Bibis Sister”.  Find out about her, how she likes Canada vs Senegal and how it feels being married, oops, I mean living with your brother. 

How about the daily life of a fat woman? Amber would get 2 million views if she showed her legs. Chantel’s weight is higher on the body and we’ve seen her gunt. But she can show the tool she uses for wiping her butt (if she does) , how she showers and cleans under that gunt (if she does) and how she paints her toes (haha).


----------



## Um Oh Ah Yeah (Aug 11, 2019)

She's a morbidly obese NEET. She could easily hop in her car and drive for a few hours to a new city. Spend her fast food budget on a cheap hotel, then look up "best things to do in [city]" and choose one that she could handle. Vlog that. 

Hell, she could drive to the middle of bumfuck Canada and do a vlog that she clickbaits where she just walks around rundown main streets or visits the biggest restaurant in a city of 500 people (it's a diner and it's run by an old woman). 

Anything would be more interesting than watching her eat and flirt with Peetz.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 11, 2019)

She and Peetz always go to the same fucking place to eat too. That garbage hipster place with the measuring cup glasses.


----------



## CH 815 (Aug 11, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> I legit wonder how much Chantal actually makes from YouTube. It’s such low effort content that it’s making me wonder if I should regret not jumping on this for a little side money.


I think she's had some good months. Her views were almost a mill a few months ago when she was eating fast food and going on ghost diets but they're only 300k now, which is quite a dip.


----------



## solidus (Aug 11, 2019)

A fasting Blood Glucose Level of 5.9 mmol/L  is indeed in the pre diabetic range. But is Chantal truly ever fasting?


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 11, 2019)

HEAD TOWARDS THE LIGHT SAM. FREE YOURSELF FROM THE TORTURE OF THIS MORTAL COIL.



"Ate something he shouldn't have". Does that mean she just has rank ass food sitting out in the open around her house?


----------



## Twinkie (Aug 11, 2019)

Isn't that cat ike 15 years old?


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 11, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Isn't that cat ike 15 years old?


No, the one that can barely eat because it's teeth are so fucked is the old one. Sam is fairly young, I think. Clearly Sam is the golden child, since he actually gets to go to the vet for his health issues.


----------



## Twinkie (Aug 11, 2019)

"_In case he ate something he shouldn't have_"

That's something you worry about if you let your cats outside. If he's in the house and ate something, you'd know it and you'd know _what_ it is that he ate. I mean how much food do you have lying around that your cat ate something for humans and you can't tell? Either she has a shitton of unmonitored food around (doubt it, she eats everything) or she knows exactly what he ate but is too ashamed to admit what happened but wants ThOtS & PrAyErs anyway.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 11, 2019)

If it were my cat, I would probably be holding it and comforting it and trying to make it feel more secure. But our bitch has to get those pity party shots so she can get her fat ass pet online.


----------



## CH 815 (Aug 11, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> If it were my cat, I would probably be holding it and comforting it and trying to make it feel more secure. But our bitch has to get those pity party shots so she can get her fat ass pet online.
> View attachment 886625



Bebejunes is 17 and has had trouble eating and been acting lethargic for months - but she still hasn't gone to the vet. Sam has a runny poop and suddenly he's getting all his vitals checked.


----------



## Strine (Aug 11, 2019)

She doesn't care about the female cat. She loves tormenting and controlling males, and this extends even to her pets. She also plays favourites, just like her white trash mother did with her. Sam is probably wishing for death anyway, since he's harassed day and night by a google-eyed ogress who pins him down and gurgles rètarded songs to him.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 11, 2019)

Gastric Ghoul said:


> Bebejunes is 17 and has had trouble eating and been acting lethargic for months - but she still hasn't gone to the vet. Sam has a runny poop and suddenly he's getting all his vitals checked.


At an emergency vet, no less. I don't know if they're the same in Canada as they are in America, but they cost about twice as much and payment is due at time of service... which means poor Grandma is getting hit up to pay for a fucking vet visit that could have waited. A cat with diarrhea isn't good, but it's something that could wait till tomorrow morning to be seen under most circumstances.

ETA: FFS. I wonder how much Grandma had to fork out for blood and fecal work and (knowing most e-vets) a fucking x ray for Chintel to be told he was fine. Why do I have a feeling she did all this just to get attention from her idiot followers on IG? She wasn't getting the feedback she used to for the ER visits, so she made the fucking cat go to the ER.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Aug 11, 2019)

Sham the Cat = just fine
Chantal the Blubberhead = clots, cysts, trouble breathing, can't walk, high blood pressure, pushing 400 pounds

Sham and Bebe Junes may well outlive her.


----------



## PerkChop (Aug 11, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> At an emergency vet, no less. I don't know if they're the same in Canada as they are in America, but they cost about twice as much and payment is due at time of service... which means poor Grandma is getting hit up to pay for a fucking vet visit that could have waited. A cat with diarrhea isn't good, but it's something that could wait till tomorrow morning to be seen under most circumstances.
> 
> ETA: FFS. I wonder how much Grandma had to fork out for blood and fecal work and (knowing most e-vets) a fucking x ray for Chintel to be told he was fine. Why do I have a feeling she did all this just to get attention from her idiot followers on IG? She wasn't getting the feedback she used to for the ER visits, so she made the fucking cat go to the ER.
> View attachment 886666


Canadian and can confirm emergency vet visits are ridiculously expensive, and as such are typically only used for EMERGENCIES.

A cat getting the squirts is something to keep an eye on but far from an emergency.

I know he likely gets a bunch of treats, but do we know if she gives him people food? If so that totally could do it.

Seems all that really happened was she wasted yet more of grandma's money, and traumatised her poor cat with an unnecessary trip and vet exam.

Can you get MBP with a cat?


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Aug 11, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> If it were my cat, I would probably be holding it and comforting it and trying to make it feel more secure. But our bitch has to get those pity party shots so she can get her fat ass pet online.
> View attachment 886625


Sam's coat looks terrible and he looks thinner than he has in recent past.  I suspect he's been sick for more than a couple of days and Bibi forced her hand because he refused to clean up diarrhea any longer because there is no way Chantal could bend down to clean up messes or out of box drips.  Plus it gives her some online head pats. 

That's the only sort of cat health emergency I can see her reacting to - the kind that inconveniences her or demands cleaning up. Otherwise Sam would be suffering silently alongside that miserable gray kitty.


----------



## Strine (Aug 12, 2019)

I think Ssshham's medical crisis is Chantal being a by-proxy munchie. I feel that Chantal has now provided sufficient evidence to put her in the munchie category; she loves attention from (male) doctors, she loves the "poor sick me, give me attention" shtick and she loves her mistaken belief that fabricated medical scares excuse her from her diet commitments. She's a fattie first and foremost - i.e. she likes food more than munchie antics - but she's definitely got secondary cow appeal as a munchie these days.

Bibi and grandma better hope she confines it to herself and doesn't make a habit of projecting it into the cat like this, because Canada only socialises human healthcare and vets are expensive.


----------



## Twinkie (Aug 12, 2019)

There's no way she paid for that if her views are down from 1M to 300K. That is hundreds of dollars worth of services from an e-vet.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Aug 12, 2019)

The reason she isn't comforting her cat is because she can't stand long enough and she can't sit in a double wide chair with arms let alone a regular one.


----------



## PatTraverse (Aug 12, 2019)

The cat is just a prop like everyone else is in Chantal's little world. If she did not have grandma covering for her and actually had to make a choice between using her limited budget towards junk food or the cat; she would pick the food every single time.


----------



## Chihiro (Aug 12, 2019)

The way any of these deathfats treat their pets is truly the only thing that makes me genuinely angry at them. Idc how mad I sound, but if it were one of my cats at the vet the thought to get on my phone and take photos of them when they are clearly distressed wouldn't cross my mind. I'm sure it wouldn't cross most peoples minds either. She doesn't deserve either of them.


----------



## meowmix (Aug 12, 2019)

Chihiro said:


> The way any of these deathfats treat their pets is truly the only thing that makes me genuinely angry at them. Idc how mad I sound, but if it were one of my cats at the vet the thought to get on my phone and take photos of them when they are clearly distressed wouldn't cross my mind. I'm sure it wouldn't cross most peoples minds either. She doesn't deserve either of them.



Agreed, it's very self-serving and immature behavior, has nothing to do with caring about the cat. It doesn't even make sense in my brain how one could fathom that taking your cat to the vet deserves multiple live instagram posts with ugly, depressing point-and-shoot photos. Maybe one picture cuddling with the cat at home after it's all said and done with a caption, "had to take kitty to e-vet but all good now meow". Like MAYBE, if your life is that sparse for instagram photos.

Those late-night livestreams she does are sooo long and telling ...
I like to put them on and do housework; in a recent one she was going on about how she doesn't like to do anything. She doesn't like crafts, she doesn't have hobbies, she doesn't like games, puzzles, sewing, coloring, she listed many, many things that she Does Not Like. Someone suggest ceramics and then glassblowing in the chat. She seemed revolted at the idea of either. I know someone else had mentioned this -- she goes on to say that her life has revolved around food instead of hobbies. It was sad and confusing because she must realize that's pathetic but has no motivation left inside of her to even just try other things for fun.

She said that even though she doesn't have hobbies, she likes to go out and "do things" instead. This is not true though, and I swear there is a video of her out there (before she started doing "walks" with peetz), where she literally says, "I hate going outside". And it's true! She hates nature lol. She literally hates everything ...What she meant to say was that she enjoys going out to restaurants.

It's just sad,
mind very small
gut so large

Edit: Oh yeah, she also said that she likes to read...but does she honestly read? She never talks about books that she is reading. She talks about loving Stephen  King ... what King novels has she read, and not seen the movies? She never talks about books...


----------



## Whatthefuck (Aug 12, 2019)

meowmix said:


> Agreed, it's very self-serving and immature behavior, has nothing to do with caring about the cat. It doesn't even make sense in my brain how one could fathom that taking your cat to the vet deserves multiple live instagram posts with ugly, depressing point-and-shoot photos. Maybe one picture cuddling with the cat at home after it's all said and done with a caption, "had to take kitty to e-vet but all good now meow". Like MAYBE, if your life is that sparse for instagram photos.
> 
> Those late-night livestreams she does are sooo long and telling ...
> I like to put them on and do housework; in a recent one she was going on about how she doesn't like to do anything. She doesn't like crafts, she doesn't have hobbies, she doesn't like games, puzzles, sewing, coloring, she listed many, many things that she Does Not Like. Someone suggest ceramics and then glassblowing in the chat. She seemed revolted at the idea of either. I know someone else had mentioned this -- she goes on to say that her life has revolved around food instead of hobbies. It was sad and confusing because she must realize that's pathetic but has no motivation left inside of her to even just try other things for fun.
> ...


It's kind of the same thing with their personal ER sagas. The very last thing on my mind when I'm in the ER is whipping out my phone to document the experience. First of all, these megafats go to the ER in one year more than I've gone in my entire life and I'm sure most of you are the same way.  I think the last time I had to go my husband took a pic of me because I was completely whacked out of my gourd on pain meds, but was otherwise stable and he thought it would be funny to embarrass me when I sobered up. That was for our own amusement, not for internet asspats. It makes total sense that a "woman" who documents every trip to the ER including pics of IV lines and such would do the same with her pet. It's drama and we know how Chantal, she do love the drama and the asspats.


----------



## DuckSucker (Aug 12, 2019)

meowmix said:


> Those late-night livestreams she does are sooo long and telling ..
> I like to put them on and do housework; in a recent one she was going on about how she doesn't like to do anything. She doesn't like crafts, she doesn't have hobbies, she doesn't like games, puzzles, sewing, coloring, she listed many, many things that she Does Not Like. Someone suggest ceramics and then glassblowing in the chat. She seemed revolted at the idea of either. I know someone else had mentioned this -- she goes on to say that her life has revolved around food instead of hobbies. It was sad and confusing because she must realize that's pathetic but has no motivation left inside of her to even just try other things for fun.


It's called anhedonia, I think it's kind of like depression, and possibly the same thing or very closely related. She's been isolated for so long she has lost what little humanity/social skills she had in a certain way. She lives the same life as her pets, and maybe always has--food and water, her life being a little box, looking out the window until you get to go out on walks with Peetz. She's probably always been boring and weird and it is her own fault, but I sometimes wonder if people like that have just always been alone like that and never known anything else? Kind of like how people with personality disorders can be "all or nothing"; do impulsive, wild shit--the risky reckless behavior is common in people like that. Mental decline as well--Ive read an article that being isolated like that is actually worse for you than most "bad" behavior but I dont know -- I think in conjunction with the wild behavior  that could be how some of these people get made fun of for aging poorly.

Its definitely probably some sort of mental illness, and thats not really an excuse; she was on antidepressants once and refused to keep taking them. She seemed to realize--or use the common "I dont like the way it made me feel"-- that a pill like that wont actually change what's wrong with you and you have to do it yourself, but then shes still taking vyvanse (usually taken alongside some other pills like anti-anxiety/depressants, because with ADD you kind of actually are retarded) and acting like it alone is fixing her life.


I absolutely agree that the parading her scared pet around is some serious almost autistic/sociopath bullshit. You could be comforting your pet, most people would be trying to calm them down and make them feel safe and feel better, distracting them the same way you promise a kid a treat after a doctor's appointment. Those photos are fucked up and remind me of something you would see in an ASPCA Christmastime ad, with "Arms of an Angel" playing over it.


----------



## Twinkie (Aug 12, 2019)

I was doing something online totally unrelated to Chantal/cows and I came across a random exchange. It was women commiserating about Topamax. These women were migraine sufferers and had taken it for that reason. They were upset because taking it had noticeably thinned their hair. One said the hair loss was so bad she got extensions.

It makes me wonder if Chantal heard about this side effect (maybe a viewer said something?) and got spooked because she's half bald already.


----------



## Chihiro (Aug 12, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> I was doing something online totally unrelated to Chantal/cows and I came across a random exchange. It was women commiserating about Topamax. These women were migraine sufferers and had taken it for that reason. They were upset because taking it had noticeably thinned their hair. One said the hair loss was so bad she got extensions.
> 
> It makes me wonder if Chantal heard about this side effect (maybe a viewer said something?) and got spooked because she's half bald already.


That's some food for thought and you're probably on to something there. Honestly though, at Chantals weight her hair shouldn't be too high on her worry list, but you know, priorities. She has to cling to anything that gives her any sense of femininity because shes losing it all quickly.


----------



## vanilla_pepsi_head (Aug 12, 2019)

That cat looks stressed out and like he hasn't been grooming himself properly, diarrhea can happen due to stress/upset in cats (though the most likely cause IMO is Chantal giving him scraps or changing his food frequently and being too dumb to realize that can give them runny shits). It's not unheard of to take a cat to the emergency vet for diarrhea if the cat was howling or passing blood, which is disturbing to see, and can indicate that they ate an object and are having complications - so I'm sure the vet probably recommended bringing him in to be safe and was more than happy to take her money. At least she has to pay out of pocket for wasting their time unlike when she abuses her local ER.

I know I'm a cat sperg but I really wish she'd feed him correctly, learn to groom him and quit getting in his face and stressing him the fuck out, I guess she can't afford to take time out of her super busy schedule and consult Dr. Google on caring for elderly cats. It's not like they are high maintenance pets, Jesus fuck.

Also lol, vegan keto, a diet like that sounds like a fucking full time job and must be expensive as shit. I Googled some example menus out of curiosity and not all the food looks revolting, but a lot of these people end up having to slam fat bombs and protein shakes, or add oils to their meals to get sufficient calories. I hope Chantal tries this diet, it will be hilarious.


----------



## Crispy Chicken (Aug 12, 2019)

Wouldn't surprise me if poor Sam got diarrhea from eating too many cockroaches!


----------



## Strine (Aug 12, 2019)

meowmix said:


> Edit: Oh yeah, she also said that she likes to read...but does she honestly read? She never talks about books that she is reading. She talks about loving Stephen King ... what King novels has she read, and not seen the movies? She never talks about books...


She likes the idea of liking reading, but she's barely literate and has never been seen to read anything except clickbate articles. In fact, her fakakta university degree (that she dropped out of) was in English Lit; she probably thought Stephen King would be part of the core curriculum next to Joyce and Nabokov, but she doesn't seem to actually read even Stephen King books. Her total lack of interests and hobbies is really unsettling.


----------



## JimmyHill'sBlarms (Aug 12, 2019)

vanilla_pepsi_head said:


> Also lol, vegan keto, a diet like that sounds like a fucking full time job and must be expensive as shit. I Googled some example menus out of curiosity and not all the food looks revolting, but a lot of these people end up having to slam fat bombs and protein shakes, or add oils to their meals to get sufficient calories. I hope Chantal tries this diet, it will be hilarious.



Vegan Keto is seriously one of the dumbest things I ever heard. Keto is not the diet for you if you're Vegan. I honestly don't even know if it'll work properly, even with fat bombs.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Aug 12, 2019)

JimmyHill'sBlarms said:


> Vegan Keto is seriously one of the dumbest things I ever heard. Keto is not the diet for you if you're Vegan. I honestly don't even know if it'll work properly, even with fat bombs.


Yeah, nothing like trying to merge two notoriously restrictive (in separate and opposite ways) diets when you've proven you can't even stick to something as simple as CICO. What could possibly go wrong? I'm sure there are folks who successfully do it, but they're probably super disciplined anyway and take the time to understand the needs and learn recipes and whatnot. You know Chantal would never, has never, and can never do all of that. I don't even think she'll try it. Hopefully, even she can see that there is no fucking way she'd be capable of that level of discipline.


----------



## welsho (Aug 12, 2019)

Dang; we're not going to enjoy our big beautiful girl on Topamax. What a shame. There's a reason it's called "Dope-uh-max"; it literally made me stupid. Really stupid. Seeing Chantal even more dim would've been fun.


----------



## Angry New Ager (Aug 12, 2019)

Strine said:


> She likes the idea of liking reading, but she's barely literate and has never been seen to read anything except clickbate articles. In fact, her fakakta university degree (that she dropped out of) was in English Lit; she probably thought Stephen King would be part of the core curriculum next to Joyce and Nabokov, but she doesn't seem to actually read even Stephen King books. Her total lack of interests and hobbies is really unsettling.


English Lit used to be one of the default degrees (along with Psychology) for people who were bad at math, and had no idea what they wanted to major in or why. (I guess it still is, for kids from rich families who will never have to take out student loans, or worry about finding a job after graduating.) She probably had no idea what the major actually entailed, and I doubt she even took more than a couple of required English lit/English comp classes before dropping out because she is, quite frankly, too lazy, dumb and undisciplined for college, no matter what the major.  

The only books I can imagine Chantal actually reading are true crime, but I don't even think she does that because there's enough material available online to satisfy her. She may have a few formerly-hot bestsellers lying around that she started but never got more than 20-30 pages in before getting bored; like diets, books probably seem like a great idea until she has to actually stick with them. 

Oh, and she no doubt has plenty of diet books on hand, which she has done no more than skim before deciding she knows enough.


----------



## Strine (Aug 12, 2019)

Angry New Ager said:


> English Lit used to be one of the default degrees (along with Psychology) for people who were bad at math, and had no idea what they wanted to major in or why. (I guess it still is, for kids from rich families who will never have to take out student loans, or worry about finding a job after graduating.) She probably had no idea what the major actually entailed, and I doubt she even took more than a couple of required English lit/English comp classes before dropping out because she is, quite frankly, too lazy, dumb and undisciplined for college, no matter what the major.
> 
> The only books I can imagine Chantal actually reading are true crime, but I don't even think she does that because there's enough material available online to satisfy her. She may have a few formerly-hot bestsellers lying around that she started but never got more than 20-30 pages in before getting bored; like diets, books probably seem like a great idea until she has to actually stick with them.
> 
> Oh, and she no doubt has plenty of diet books on hand, which she has done no more than skim before deciding she knows enough.


Perhaps someone could shed light on her academic career. Her LinkedIn, I must say, is slightly unhelpful because it's comically incoherent garbage;






That's right: she's "completely" an "undergraduate honours" three-year degree in four years in "part-time studies" with three different specialisations. I don't know why she even needs to study English; she writes so beautifully that they should just GIVE her the degree. 

Yes, I do take any excuse to post that image, and I'll stop when it ceases to be funny, i.e. never.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Aug 12, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> Yeah, nothing like trying to merge two notoriously restrictive (in separate and opposite ways) diets when you've proven you can't even stick to something as simple as CICO.


Chantal is a medical anomaly in that CICO just simply doesn't work for her body. So she needs to seek all these elaborate variants which in the end are simply eating preferences that will only deliver weightloss within a... CICO... framework. (Taps forehead)


----------



## Whatthefuck (Aug 12, 2019)

letericajones said:


> View attachment 888199
> 
> She just couldn't keep it to herself.


Disgusting pig. I’m not surprised, but still
Disgusted.


----------



## Pudgy Bear Claws (Aug 12, 2019)

letericajones said:


> View attachment 888199
> 
> She just couldn't keep it to herself.



She's complete and utter trash. She's the real life embodiment of Beavis and Butthead, no offense to the great Cornholio.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Aug 12, 2019)

letericajones said:


> View attachment 888199
> 
> She just couldn't keep it to herself.


There's more to that update. And a truthful comment that she actually didn't delete.


----------



## Testostrogen (Aug 12, 2019)

letericajones said:


> View attachment 888199
> 
> She just couldn't keep it to herself.


Is she implying she liked the smell and wanted to consume the fart? That's the only thing I can gather from this.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Aug 12, 2019)

It's like her life is so empty due to her vile personality that any little opportunity to put something on the internet, she takes. Including the suffering of others so she gets asspats by proxy. She just loves the sympathetic reactions from people and acts like a perpetual victim. Obviously she's not a victim since she ate herself to that weight her entire life and socially stunted herself by having pride in being a cunt like some kind of child, but she denies that up and down. Every video where she drones on and on about her health problems seems like it's missing music from the worlds smallest violin. 

I used to follow another cow that reminds me of this kind of thing except she had the opposite problem of Chantal in that she was extremely thin yet denied ever skipping meals etc. She acted like she ate fast food and all kinds of shit all the time, she was just so naturally dainty -teehee- that it wasn't her fault she couldn't gain weight. Kinda like how Chantal stays fat but pretends NOT to eat like shit and being fat is just everyone else's fault,wah wah. 

They would both document their lives online but the rumors flew that everyone hated them because of the bitchiness and arrogance of it all. But while that cow was both vain and narcissistic, Chantal unfortunately is not vain. A narcissist she is for certain, but to let her body get that way, she is not vain in the slightest. She cannot convince me she cares about her appearance at all. There is only the instant gratification and quick fix of makeup so she can pretend to be cute online, but we all know and have seen the true ogress underneath.

She is still trying to pull off the facade of having a normal or even eventful social life though, even if nobody is buying that shit and anyone that does tolerate her seems to do it out of convenience for themselves. But the animals truly have no choice. I know she clarified in a video that she did take Bebejunes (the old grey cat) to the vet and she was doing fine, but that was only after everyone was wondering about the cats health and asking about it. 

But with Sam she was all over that after some diarrhea, whereas bebejunes was having trouble eating. A clear sign of what could be the end for a cat that old. And she brushed it off like people were overly concerned and she was annoyed with it. 

At that age, an animal should get regular vet checkups since they are more likely to develop cancer or countless other things at any point but we never hear about that at all. 
I bet she never takes either cat to the vet since it would clearly be documented as a major event on instagram or youtube before this. But she didn't realize it would draw a lot of attention until now so Sam's upset stomach incident got posted.


----------



## DuckSucker (Aug 12, 2019)

letericajones said:


> View attachment 888199
> 
> She just couldn't keep it to herself.


What is her obsession with fucking farts and shit and clogging toilets? There has got to be something going on there, monetary or otherwise.    

"Forgot to mention"? Yeah because nobody mentions that. Shes got Hannibal Lecter as a patreon client.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 13, 2019)

The last book she ever mentioned reading was the ghost diet one. I don't think she even finished that before abandoning it for the next fake diet.


----------



## AngelBitch (Aug 13, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> The last book she ever mentioned reading was the ghost diet one. I don't think she even finished that before abandoning it for the next fake diet.


iirc she admitted she never even started to read it.


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (Aug 13, 2019)

AngelBitch said:


> iirc she admitted she never even started to read it.



She did not need to admit that for me to know it. We all know. The biggest piece of literature she struggles through is the Arby's menu.


----------



## Strawberry Pocky (Aug 13, 2019)

She quite literally never ACTUALLY reads anything - not one single god damn thing.  Even the Buzzfeed and Health-of-the-day whatever flavour of the month articles she used to pull up in her videos to trot out to back up her diet pick of the moment, she was accidentally outing herself as having never actually read them.  The screenshots of the articles from the Google searches showed that she had never clicked through to the pages themselves.  Dumb cow.
She is also self-confessed to having watched all the TV and movie adaptations of famous novels instead of reading them, right?


----------



## Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop (Aug 13, 2019)

Please, guys, lets be real, the only thing Chantal is 'reading' is the comments and here.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Aug 13, 2019)

Imagine being in an elevator with Chantal and being so nervous that her weight will snap the cable and cause you to plummet to your death that you fart.


----------



## hyacinth bucket (Aug 13, 2019)

> But while that cow was both vain and narcissistic, Chantal unfortunately is not vain. A narcissist she is for certain, but to let her body get that way, she is not vain in the slightest.



I think she is vain, just not in the typical sense. Vanity can mean overly prideful and obsessed with appearance, or it can mean empty and without value. I think that points to the lack of interest she has in people, places, and things, plus the photoshopping and constant selfies/rambling videos with low level content. She takes a skewed pride in her appearance, but it's there nevertheless.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Aug 13, 2019)

hyacinth bucket said:


> I think she is vain, just not in the typical sense. Vanity can mean overly prideful and obsessed with appearance, or it can mean empty and without value. I think that points to the lack of interest she has in people, places, and things, plus the photoshopping and constant selfies/rambling videos with low level content. She takes a skewed pride in her appearance, but it's there nevertheless.


Yeah, Chantal is vain AF. She's vain in the Hamberlynn sense of vanity. They both think they are hot and desirable and both LOVE looking at themselves and talking about themselves. The fact that Chantal talks about the most disgusting and intimate things about herself speaks of vanity as if any of us care or want or need to hear her talk about herself even in the most disgusting terms. The level of her self-absorbtion speaks to her vanity. Her selfishness, her wanton ignorance, her diets of the week all point to vanity. The fact that she's a nasty pig means nothing because to her, she's a total catch. She's beautiful and desirable. Nothing, but pure vanity could delude someone so thoroughly.


----------



## Um Oh Ah Yeah (Aug 13, 2019)

Regarding the vanity thing: yeah, Chantal is as vain as the day is long. I think it's partly that her laziness outweighs (haha) her vanity, and partly that she thinks that she doesn't actually have to do anything to be beautiful. We've seen her occasionally realize the truth every so often and lose her mind for a minute, but it doesn't last very long.


----------



## meepmapmop (Aug 13, 2019)

If you think everything with a penis wants to madly fuck you, yes you are vain.


----------



## Scarboroughgirl (Aug 13, 2019)

meowmix said:


> It's just sad,
> mind very small
> gut so large



gut so big
but heart so small


----------



## fattie_boom_boom (Aug 13, 2019)

Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop said:


> Please, guys, lets be real, the only thing Chantal is 'reading' is the comments and here.



Sorry for the sort of off-topic/old post but I was just watching this video (where she talks about reading Margaret Atwood and Stephen King) and I couldn't help but screenshot this. Fuck.



Spoiler: BRAPHOG PASTAAAAA


----------



## AngelBitch (Aug 13, 2019)

fattie_boom_boom said:


> Sorry for the sort of off-topic/old post but I was just watching this video (where she talks about reading Margaret Atwood and Stephen King) and I couldn't help but screenshot this. Fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she holds forks so fucking strangely. it weirds me out every time, like i can't specifically pinpoint what it is that looks so wrong...maybe it's that her hands don't actually look like hands, they're so deformed, so the fork looks wrong in them. like seeing a monkey holding a fork or something.

also i noticed in the spicy noodles video that she eats noodles very strangely too. stretching her tongue out of her mouth sideways to snag them and drag them into her mouth. I've never seen anyone eat noodles that way in my life.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 13, 2019)

AngelBitch said:


> she holds forks so fucking strangely. it weirds me out every time, like i can't specifically pinpoint what it is that looks so wrong...maybe it's that her hands don't actually look like hands, they're so deformed, so the fork looks wrong in them. like seeing a monkey holding a fork or something.
> 
> also i noticed in the spicy noodles video that she eats noodles very strangely too. stretching her tongue out of her mouth sideways to snag them and drag them into her mouth. I've never seen anyone eat noodles that way in my life.


Cooking with Jack and Hamberlynn eat that way too. They clutch their fork (which is always loaded with way too much food), and stick their tongue out in anticipation of the food hitting their gob. And when they chew, they make the gross sex face. It's _so fucking weird._ I've never seen a fat person in real life eat like that, but all the obese cows seem to do it that way.


----------



## fattie_boom_boom (Aug 13, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Cooking with Jack and Hamberlynn eat that way too. They clutch their fork (which is always loaded with way too much food), and stick their tongue out in anticipation of the food hitting their gob. And when they chew, they make the gross sex face. It's _so fucking weird._ I've never seen a fat person in real life eat like that, but all the obese cows seem to do it that way.



Half of me thinks they're playing it up for the "mookbong" feeder gang and the other half thinks that they are showing their true colors.

Either way it's degenerate as fuck absolutely HARAM.


----------



## Strine (Aug 13, 2019)

fattie_boom_boom said:


> Half of me thinks they're playing it up for the "mookbong" feeder gang and the other half thinks that they are showing their true colors.
> 
> Either way it's degenerate as fuck absolutely HARAM.


True deathfatties always eat in some unsettling/grotesque fashion. I think it's a combination of addiction - like junkies shooting up in a bathroom - and oxygen starvation as they cram the food down. The fact that they're usually white trash with no manners doesn't help, and Chintal meets this brief and then some: at several points the iconic video where Chantal eats pizza with her family, someone at the table actually waits to put food in their mouth before talking. I guess the watermelon doesn't fall far from the vine.


----------



## NarcoticReptile (Aug 14, 2019)

Okay I am convinced everyone who tunes into Chantal’s live and all of her commenters are delusional. They’re in this world where they think it’s okay to overshare about personal stuff on YouTube, eat on camera for feeders (yes even it’s a hearing you slurp cantaloupe, you’re fucking fat anything that goes in your mouth 9/10 will get them rock hard/wet.), be a dramatic shitty cunt to other people, and manipulate/lie to your viewers. I am over her and lifebyjen. I just read the comments to see if anyone has had a miracle and replenished some brain cells but nah. Still falling for the bullshit


----------



## raritycunt (Aug 14, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> There's more to that update. And a truthful comment that she actually didn't delete.
> View attachment 888334View attachment 888335



"Yeah I know I am pretty annoying lol" - in other words "I am aware of my shitty behaviour but I dont give two fucks and your opinion wont change that so you're wasting your time lol"


----------



## Fatty-boom-boom (Aug 14, 2019)

NarcoticReptile said:


> Okay I am convinced everyone who tunes into Chantal’s live and all of her commenters are delusional. They’re in this world where they think it’s okay to overshare about personal stuff on YouTube, eat on camera for feeders (yes even it’s a hearing you slurp cantaloupe, you’re fucking fat anything that goes in your mouth 9/10 will get them rock hard/wet.), be a dramatic shitty cunt to other people, and manipulate/lie to your viewers. I am over her and lifebyjen. I just read the comments to see if anyone has had a miracle and replenished some brain cells but nah. Still falling for the bullshit



I've noticed more and more on the livestreams how fucking false she is.. She has zero interest in what people have to say she just wants people falling over themselves to say how "beautiful" she is. Her face says it all, it's so forced.. it' like a druggie getting a hit!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 14, 2019)

The funny thing is, even if she loses all the weight she’s still gonna be an ugly middle-aged failure of a youtuber with no real-life achievements and 30 lbs of loose skin. It must be driving her insane knowing this. Bitch is so shallow she makes a puddle look like the challenger deep.


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (Aug 14, 2019)

Fatty-boom-boom said:


> I've noticed more and more on the livestreams how fucking false she is.. She has zero interest in what people have to say she just wants people falling over themselves to say how "beautiful" she is. Her face says it all, it's so forced.. it' like a druggie getting a hit!



It is all she has left. No vacation to Bora Bora, no 5 kids, no slender beautiful body, no bullying around her sister, no men lining up to plow her beanfield. Asspats and food highs. And drug highs, if she is prescribed the right one and times it right.


----------



## DongMiguel (Aug 14, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> The funny thing is, even if she loses all the weight she’s still gonna be an ugly middle-aged failure of a youtuber with no real-life achievements and 30 lbs of loose skin. It must be driving her insane knowing this. Bitch is so shallow she makes a puddle look like the challenger deep.



I'm skeptical Chantal even has thought that out, or only done so in passing. She seems pretty fucking dense when it comes to this diet thing. I really believe she expects the weight to just melt off her in weeks - if not days - of her starting a new diet. There's no better example of this than her video from April, 2018, which now has been deleted, where she's driving around town and talking about how she is going to lose weight that spring/early summer for the bachelorette party she was going to in four months (we all remember that mess). Her goal was to lose enough weight to look sexy af and she was going to buy a corset for the occasion. Of course, none of it happened, but it really showcases that mindset. She really expected she'd lose enough weigh in four months to wear a corset and look sexy ... and, of course, none of it happened. In fact, I'd wager that's her biggest problem. She's completely unrealistic in her goals, and expectations, so when, after a week's worth (or maybe even a few days worth) of doing what she's doing, and she hasn't seen the actual change she expected, she reverts back to her old habits and forgoes THAT diet for another one. It's a constant cycle.

Of course, it could start melting off over the course of a year if she actually just counted her calories ... but that's too much work, and, again, the initial payoff isn't there.

So, I doubt Chantal has even thought of the excess skin she would have after losing 200 lbs. That video from April of last year underscores this: her expectation is that it'll melt off and she'll look, in her words, 'sexy af'.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Aug 14, 2019)

DongMiguel said:


> I'm skeptical Chantal even has thought that out, or only done so in passing. She seems pretty fucking dense when it comes to this diet thing. I really believe she expects the weight to just melt off her in weeks - if not days - of her starting a new diet. There's no better example of this than her video from April, 2018, which now has been deleted, where she's driving around town and talking about how she is going to lose weight that spring/early summer for the bachelorette party she was going to in four months (we all remember that mess). Her goal was to lose enough weight to look sexy af and she was going to buy a corset for the occasion. Of course, none of it happened, but it really showcases that mindset. She really expected she'd lose enough weigh in four months to wear a corset and look sexy ... and, of course, none of it happened. In fact, I'd wager that's her biggest problem. She's completely unrealistic in her goals, and expectations, so when, after a week's worth (or maybe even a few days worth) of doing what she's doing, and she hasn't seen the actual change she expected, she reverts back to her old habits and forgoes THAT diet for another one. It's a constant cycle.
> 
> Of course, it could start melting off over the course of a year if she actually just counted her calories ... but that's too much work, and, again, the initial payoff isn't there.
> 
> So, I doubt Chantal has even thought of the excess skin she would have after losing 200 lbs. That video from April of last year underscores this: her expectation is that it'll melt off and she'll look, in her words, 'sexy af'.


Too bad for her she will never look "Sexy AF". Weight loss or not.


----------



## meepmapmop (Aug 14, 2019)

Francis Dollarhyde said:


> It is all she has left. No vacation to Bora Bora, no 5 kids, no slender beautiful body, no bullying around her sister, no men lining up to plow her beanfield. Asspats and food highs. And drug highs, if she is prescribed the right one and times it right.



Do you even watch her videos? Men are constantly thirsting after her. One even propositioned her when she walked in on him in the bathroom.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Aug 14, 2019)

She starts by reading her medical reports, that she admits she doesn't understand at all. Basically, it looks like her blood clots aren't her only problem. She describes different "masses" throughout her body that need to be biopsied. Lung, lymph nodes near her lung, spleen & one of her cysts is bigger & the other can't even be seen anymore, but she was told it may be coming from a different part of her body than her right ovary.
In the end, this pretty much looks like the end for her. Hard to believe someone 35 years old did this to herself for Arby's.
Talking about 'clean' eating & no dairy (again)
Brings up that she's a food addict, so all these possible cancer problems still may not be her rock bottom. Unbelievable.
So here she is, looking for sympathy. Her videos will continue (so she can be accountable) but probably only talking & her new 'health' journey.
She's turning into FatByJen right in front of our eyes.


----------



## CH 815 (Aug 14, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


>


 This is really grim, but I'm pretty convinced that she has cancer. She could have avoided this if she had lost a few pounds and had her surgery years ago. Her delusion got in the way of saving her.


----------



## Twinkie (Aug 14, 2019)

"Coming on here every day and showing you my day helps keep me accountable"

lmao. she's dead meat.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Aug 14, 2019)

Gastric Ghoul said:


> This is really grim, but I'm pretty convinced that she has cancer. She could have avoided this if she had lost a few pounds and had her surgery years ago. Her delusion got in the way of saving her.


I think it's safe to say she has some form of cancer. Whether or not it's malignant is another situation. She needs to have that shit biopsied if she gives a shit about living past 40. There are forms of cancer that just produce benign tumors and if she's super lucky that's all it is. Who knows though. I'm sure every moment of her life is painful at her size so she wouldn't know if there was some malignant mass causing the pain. Fucking hell, all this for something as low rent as beef & cheddar. That's a lot to process.

ETA: This makes me slightly MOTI because I just had a friend who went through all the treatments for her cancer and came out of it on the other side cancer free. She caught it early, she was completely compliant with treatment, she worked fucking hard to live. She worked through the neuropathy the chemo caused. She kept her sense of humor when she lost her hair. She followed the recommended diet and exercise regime to the letter, and here's this landwhale. Using potential cancer for internet ass pats.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Aug 14, 2019)

Archive of the newest video




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## beanbag in a hurry (Aug 14, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> She starts by reading her medical reports, that she admits she doesn't understand at all.


With the words "ovary" and "cancer" in the same sentence.
She doesn't even google for it. Bless this fat bitch.


----------



## alaspooryorick (Aug 14, 2019)

If she croaks before 40 from this she officially qualifies as "too dumb to live." Jesus wept.
That crazy freelee bitch got it wrong: she's not just incubating heart disease, she's growing cancer too!

Edit: She said "irregular mass in my lung" and "necrotizing" in the same sentence and didn't understand what any of that means for her at ALL. I'm just


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Aug 14, 2019)

I get the feeling that she is still under the delusion that all of these medical problems are not related to her massive weight at all. (I.e. they are all caused by her ovarian cysts which could happen to any female). She never says anything like "I know I did this to myself." It's always, "I have to lose weight in order to get surgery." She's been saying this for almost 3 years. I can't tell if she truly believes this, is just in deep denial, or wants sympathy from her youtube "fans".

Also, I've noticed she doesn't do that constant, annoying "Hee hee" and "HA!" thing anymore whenever she is sick or not gorging herself on fast food.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Aug 14, 2019)

Bitch will never admit her weight had anything to do with her health issues.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 14, 2019)

Is it bad I just feel no pity for her? I don't _want_ her to be sick, and I certainly don't want her to die. But like... I just rolled my eyes through most of this video. I think in large part because I don't doubt for a second that when she got her results, some part of her was excited that she'd have some new medical condition to flaunt online and get pity attention with.

Who knows, though. Maybe if she gets full blown cancer, she'll lose some weight. My stepdad lost like 100 pounds in his last year of life, dealing with bladder cancer. She can finally be a skinny queen at her funeral.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Aug 14, 2019)

I guess she was right about pepperoni after all...


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 14, 2019)

Part of me feels bad because cancer is probably one of the worst ways to go, but then again, she’s done her fair share of things to alienate everyone. She has only herself to blame. 

Here’s a song to cheer you up, Canadian Gorl


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Aug 14, 2019)

Why the pity for her? She had litterally years to correct het behavior, and now she's just continuing to reap what she has sown for herself. Plus, if this was happening to someone she disliked she'd be celebrating.

Edit: And that's assuming she's actually telling the truth. I seem to remember a cetain axiom for this thread: Chantal lies.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Aug 14, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Who knows, though. Maybe if she gets full blown cancer, she'll lose some weight. My stepdad lost like 100 pounds in his last year of life, dealing with bladder cancer. She can finally be a skinny queen at her funeral.



She could lose 100 pounds and still be obese.

RIP your stepfather. Cancer sucks.


----------



## beanbag in a hurry (Aug 14, 2019)

Bitch will never admit her health issues.


----------



## Computer Spirit (Aug 14, 2019)

Good god damn, she's got masses everywhere! I would be shitting my pants if I were her. 

Yet she comes on YouTube all excited about it for attention. 

And what the hell part of her is "necrotizing"?? Doesn't that indicate some sort of cell death is occurring somewhere?


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Aug 14, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> I guess she was right about pepperoni after all...



Didn't stop her from eating it though, especially on her 30 Days Of Keto Journey. (gag)
Bet she blames Keto & not the extra hundreds of pounds she carries around. After all, that cute resident told her it's not weight related.
Sure Chantal -go with that.


----------



## Viridian (Aug 14, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Is it bad I just feel no pity for her? I don't _want_ her to be sick, and I certainly don't want her to die. But like... I just rolled my eyes through most of this video. I think in large part because I don't doubt for a second that when she got her results, some part of her was excited that she'd have some new medical condition to flaunt online and get pity attention with.
> 
> Who knows, though. Maybe if she gets full blown cancer, she'll lose some weight. My stepdad lost like 100 pounds in his last year of life, dealing with bladder cancer. She can finally be a skinny queen at her funeral.




I'm in the same boat with you. Cancer isn't something I'd wish on anyone, and if it turns out those masses are in fact cancer I won't be _happy _to hear it or anything, but I can't find it within myself to feel bad for her either. After all, she was told _years _ago that she needed surgery to remove those masses from her ovaries, and that she had to lose weight to be approved for the surgery. Yet she's done nothing but _gain _weight since then. Chintal obviously doesn't give a damn about her health, so why should I?


----------



## Princess Ariel (Aug 14, 2019)

0:40 “I didn’t anticipate not being well for this long”

She is morbidly obese and pushing 40 but she didn’t anticipate that the statistical fact that a direct consequence of being obese is that you are sicker for longer than thin people would actually be true.

Surprise, bitch. You’re not special.


----------



## Barbarella (Aug 14, 2019)

I have read literally hundreds of CT reports. All the important information is under the Impressions section, which she did not read. I wish she’d had.

So far, she is not diagnosed with cancer. (FYI:there is no form of cancer that is not malignant. A disease is malignant or benign, and when malignant it’s cancer. I think people get confused by the words malignant and metastatic. Cancer is always malignant, when it has spread to other organs it’s metastatic.



Spoiler: Cancer Sperging



There are forms and stages of cancer that don’t kill. For example, in breast cancer there are four stages, and stage 4 is the terminal one. There is also a form called DCIS which is not cancer, it can’t break off, move and kill you. It’s a tumor marker. Unfortunately, sometimes it does become cancer, but we do not know in who that happens or when. So currently, the only options are watch and wait or surgery. Still, it is not cancer.



Pretty much everybody has “masses” or what looks like them on their lungs. A bout of pneumonia, bronchitis, the cough she has going on now can cause it. (Remember that if you ever need a scan!) even if you have cancer elsewhere, it doesn’t always mean it’s spread to the lungs if they see something on CT. But there are features and history that require it followed up on.

One is appearance and she said irregular, which is concerning. However, she also was jumping around a lot and didn’t give much info so I don’t know if it was that or her clot. Ovarian cancer most normally gets in the fluid surrounding the lungs and not so much the lungs itself though, but they all present differently. Often, they would schedule a follow-up scan in 3-6 months to see if it’s grown (cancer always grows) but with her cysts and perhaps the appearance, they think a biopsy is best.

The fact that she has a mass in her spleen is concerning. Ovarian cancer is known to spread there as well as to abdominal lymph nodes.

The treatment for ovarian cancer is chemo, of course, and debulking surgeries. They go in and remove all the cancer and they keep doing it. People can have dozens of debulking surgeries.

But not Chantel, she’s too fat. And stupid. If she’d had those cysts taken care of at the beginning they may have seen anything else going on.

There are three different types of ovarian cancer so there is no way to tell anything until we get the histology. Some metastatic ovarian cancers have a bad prognosis and others are much better.

The thing that makes me laugh is she basically did this to herself (if there is anything actually going on, I haven’t forgotten she lies) and all because of Arby’s.

Another thing that is very munchie like about what she said is that her scan was”extensive”. Because she’s so important, she gets the extensive scans. Us peons just get quickie scans.

If she thinks she’s going to diet her way out of cancer, and start following all the cancer crackpots trying to make cash off sick people, I’m outta here.

Good news for her? She doesn’t have far to go until she’s bald.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Aug 14, 2019)

These masses could be a form of extra uterine leiomyomatosis.  Fancy speak for fibroid tumors that do not originate from the uterus but do grow from hormonal abnormalities. Obesity greatly increases the chances of a woman developing leiomyomas. As these tumors grow, and can grow quite large, they often out grow their blood and oxygen supply. They then degenerate and can necrotize. Even if they aren't cancerous (they rarely are), having them in the lungs (or worse- the heart),warrants attention ASAP. This *should* be her wake up call, but something tells me she'll fail at this too.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Aug 14, 2019)

This may be nitpicking, but the fact that she put a crying face emoji on her thumbnail of her lab results video is revolting to me.

If I just got a possible cancer diagnosis, I don't think I would be able to think or even see straight, let alone create a youtube video to gain sympathy and extra cash. Adding an emoji of any kind in this kind of topic is VERY strange to me.


----------



## thejackal (Aug 14, 2019)

HEY guise hey guise hey GUISE I'M DYING!

Christ on a cracker.  She is obviously in some fairly dire straights for a 35 year old but FFS she's laughably (morbidly) unqualified to be her own agent in the medical process.  It's almost like being a retard and a deathfat is bad for your life outcomes.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 14, 2019)

My aunt had ovarian cancer, and had a full hysterectomy. They were too late though... it ended up spreading to her lungs, lymph nodes and her brain. She made it about six months, even with world class care and treatment. I think Chintel doesn't realize how potentially bad thing can get for her if this is actually cancer. I honestly wouldn't b e shocked if she really thinks she can diet and woo her way out of this.


----------



## ZH 792 (Aug 14, 2019)

Unless she is being very stoic, I'm kind horrified at her reaction to those test results. She seems weirdly optimistic. And it is like she is trying to convince herself that this will be her motivation to get healthy and lose the weight? Jesus. I really got no words for this.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Aug 14, 2019)

Chantal is a known exaggerator who dramatised a reading of a non-eventful visit to the ER and diagnosis of an Acute Upper Respiratory Infection.

While I don't doubt that masses were listed on her file, the fact that they aren't rushing her followup immediately should tell us something useful.

The keto spergs she's attracted are a dedicated and supportive bunch, I'll give them that:






Yes yes, this is all dairy's fault. Damn the cheese!!


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 14, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> Chantal is a known exaggerator who dramatised a reading of a non-eventful visit to the ER and diagnosis of an Acute Upper Respiratory Infection.
> 
> While I don't doubt that masses were listed on her file, the fact that they aren't rushing her followup immediately should tell us something useful.
> 
> ...


Jen? As in LifeByJen? Who has been steadily gaining weight right alongside Chintel and Big Al?


----------



## Barbarella (Aug 14, 2019)

Sorry about your Aunt, @Rabbit Bones   It seems suspicious to me that Chantel seemed to know that the Impressions section is where the information is, and still didn’t read it to us. They don’t diagnose cancer with CT but there are indications, and that’s what she should have read. That section explains what the radiologists see and justifies next steps. 

So I’m thinking she’s in the cry for attention phase and there’s something she doesn’t want us to know that indicates it’s not cancer. 

OTOH, she’s incredibly stupid and maybe she just has no clue about any of it. She seemed to think an MRI (which has magnet in the name) was radioactive. No radiation dose from MRI ya ditz  

Her life is about attention. A cancer diagnosis (if she gets one) is shocking but this woman has lived her life in denial so I can imagine this would just be the same.

The thing about her right cyst disappearing was strange. I suppose it’s possible that she’s so fat that they couldn’t view it? Photons can get deflected by fat, I read somewhere, leading to blurry images., although normally if they can fit on the table they can get a treading.  It wasn’t her position though, that’s ridiculous, unless she meant all her fat sort of piled on the right side. 

Cancer is horrible. The worst. I wish it was cured. But Chantel had a chance and blew it off, and now, if she has it, will throw herself the biggest pity party there is, right before she decides she doesn’t want conventional treatment, start’s plugging woo, and misleads her viewers.  People who are fighting this disease have watched her play games with her life and will have no sympathy.


----------



## CH 815 (Aug 14, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> My aunt had ovarian cancer, and had a full hysterectomy. They were too late though... it ended up spreading to her lungs, lymph nodes and her brain. She made it about six months, even with world class care and treatment. I think Chintel doesn't realize how potentially bad thing can get for her if this is actually cancer. I honestly wouldn't b e shocked if she really thinks she can diet and woo her way out of this.



That's my thinking. When she started talking about feeding her body stuff like fruits, I lost it. If you felt this strongly about fruits and veggies, you should have been truly living this lifestyle for years. If you cared about your health, you would have lost weight years ago - over a decade ago, and kept having surgeries and whatever you needed to do to take care of yourself. Instead you gorged on fast food in between preaching about healthy eating and avoiding having surgery on your huge cysts. Even if it's not cancer she has fucked herself and only has herself to blame.

If she does have cancer I have no doubt she will claim she can cure it with vegan woo and herbal supplements.



Queen of Moderation said:


> These masses could be a form of extra uterine leiomyomatosis.  Fancy speak for fibroid tumors that do not originate from the uterus but do grow from hormonal abnormalities. Obesity greatly increases the chances of a woman developing leiomyomas. As these tumors grow, and can grow quite large, they often out grow their blood and oxygen supply. They then degenerate and can necrotize. Even if they aren't cancerous (they rarely are), having them in the lungs (or worse- the heart),warrants attention ASAP. This *should* be her wake up call, but something tells me she'll fail at this too.



Gorl has had a million wake-up calls. She's hit the snooze button and changed her number instead of doing anything productive about it.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Aug 14, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> So I’m thinking she’s in the cry for attention phase and there’s something she doesn’t want us to know that indicates it’s not cancer.


I think so too. She has a pattern of this, like the pulmonary embolism drama she soaked up attention for that wasn't quite a pulmonary embolism after all. She can fly the cancer flag for a while then possibly find out later it's not as serious (*I'm not a doctor).

Chantal has improved her audience manipulation techniques of late, she's stumbled on to a winning formula of pretend-keto mixed with medical dramas that will keep people on the hook, and her mods can police the nasties away. I think she also tries to replicate LifeByJen's softly spoken, sad delivery as well because she sees how coddled Jen is by her fans.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Aug 14, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> Sorry about your Aunt, @Rabbit Bones   It seems suspicious to me that Chantel seemed to know that the Impressions section is where the information is, and still didn’t read it to us. They don’t diagnose cancer with CT but there are indications, and that’s what she should have read. That section explains what the radiologists see and justifies next steps.
> 
> So I’m thinking she’s in the cry for attention phase and there’s something she doesn’t want us to know that indicates it’s not cancer.
> 
> ...


Lemme just say that I always have doubted anything she says the size of her cysts -16cm x 9cm, per her fake report she posted months ago and missing a 3rd set of measurements. What type of view and measurements weren't even specified (ie. transverse, anterior/posterior, cranio caudal) and then the other inaccuracies and vagueness in the medical language...but I digress.  My guess is that her right cyst was a luteal cyst that simply collapsed and the resulting fluid in the adnexa reabsorbed. It is probably why she had some abdominal pain a couple of months back. It's not uncommon, despite Chintal thinking she is some rare unicorn. She definitely needs a thoracic and pelvic MRI and a transvaginal US (Islamic, I know) so that her ovaries, uterus, and adnexa can be properly imaged as CTs are not the best for imaging the pelvis. It's hard to take Chintal at face value because she has starred as "Henny Penny" in the Sky is Falling too many times. She has no idea what she is looking at with regards to the report, isn't smart enough to even Google what is written, nor to lie convincingly, and is just soaking up the sympathetic asspats at this point. I don't even feel sorry for her _*if  *_there is any truth to her claims. It is of her own choices. Meanwhile some poor innocent child is dying of cancer without ever even tasting a Beef n Cheddar.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Aug 14, 2019)

OOOOO ITS GRAPE JUICE FAST TIME, BOYS


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (Aug 14, 2019)

meepmapmop said:


> Do you even watch her videos? Men are constantly thirsting after her. One even propositioned her when she walked in on him in the bathroom.



She might be that delusional, but I doubt it. She just makes it up to make her look hotter to her asspatters, as if they are all blind.



Whatthefuck said:


> I think it's safe to say she has some form of cancer. Whether or not it's malignant is another situation. She needs to have that shit biopsied if she gives a shit about living past 40. There are forms of cancer that just produce benign tumors and if she's super lucky that's all it is. Who knows though. I'm sure every moment of her life is painful at her size so she wouldn't know if there was some malignant mass causing the pain. Fucking hell, all this for something as low rent as beef & cheddar. That's a lot to process.



The universe/god has a morbid sense of humour, no matter how cruel it can be. If there is 1 person on this planet with benign masses, it will be Chantal.



KrissyBean said:


> This may be nitpicking, but the fact that she put a crying face emoji on her thumbnail of her lab results video is revolting to me.
> 
> If I just got a possible cancer diagnosis, I don't think I would be able to think or even see straight, let alone create a youtube video to gain sympathy and extra cash. Adding an emoji of any kind in this kind of topic is VERY strange to me.



First day you just sit and not eat, second day you are fucking depressed, 3rd day you call the guy that takes your money or the funaral insurance, to make arrangements for your eventual demise. You could just sit and do nothing, but you will want to make the most of your last days. I joked and laughed, had a great time. Everyone will be different, but I do not see many not thinking straight after the first shock wears off, she keeps on trucking and making YT vids and using emoji's, I see nothing wrong with that.
The fact she kept up eating and fucking around and not helping herself while she has masses in her gut, that is the part where I see something wrong. Just like the part where it looks in the video as if she uses this to throw a pity party and will go and get herself some Arby's to comfort herself. I sincerely doubt she will follow up with all the doctors or get the repeat scan, and if she does, it is for sympathy points, not for actual help. She cannot be this delusional, but people absolutely can be this deep in denial. I predict another crazy diet to solve all these possible cancers.
7:18 Just being cautious, something serious they would want it taken care of right away. In her mind, not a lot is wrong, doctors are just being cautious. She still has all the time in the world.


----------



## Strine (Aug 14, 2019)

This is actually fascinating. Chantal has a cancer scare and is excited because it will get her attention. The clot debacle earlier this year was handled in a similar fashion. I hope she doesn't have cancer, and she's so dishonest and incoherent that who the fuck knows what she does or doesn't have anyway, but Chantal has absolutely trashed her body unrelentingly for her entire life. She's never stuck to a diet, except for the "carbs and attention" diet she subsists on. A serious or even mortal health episode was never far away, and this could be it. Of course, when she had the clot episode, she just used it for attention and kept on gaining weight and lying about diets, so um... we'll see what happens...


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Aug 14, 2019)

I am amazed that they can get accurate imaging and scans of this 400lb beast. Especially of her ovaries/abdomen, considering 200lbs of that is piled directly on top.


----------



## Strine (Aug 14, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> I am amazed that they can get accurate imaging and scans of this 400lb beast. Especially of her ovaries/abdomen, considering 200lbs of that is piled directly on top.


Isn't Western biomedical science amazing? Not as amazing as advice from ghosts and grape fasting though - those are what REALLY get you results! Chantal better gear up, she'll have to pretend on multiple clickbate woo diets _combined_ to destroy cancer cells!


----------



## Ellana (Aug 15, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> Why the pity for her? She had litterally years to correct het behavior, and now she's just continuing to reap what she has sown for herself. Plus, if this was happening to someone she disliked she'd be celebrating.


Please teach me how to turn off this wretched empathy. 
I would/will feel terrible for Chantal if she does end up with metastasizing cancer and blood clots (But that wouldn't stop me from calling her Cuntal). Like others have said, I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone. 
Rate me dumb if you will, but hanging, swan diving, having a heart attack, or maybe even getting murdered sound a hell of a lot better than fucking cancer.

And she is STILL going on about diets. Is she really this ignorant? I thought she had more brain cells floating around in her eggplant head than Amberlynn. 
At this point the only drastic measures she can take would be to go full on anorexic. Even that would be too detrimental and take too much time. She is screwed if this ends up being something serious.  

All this being said, something doesn't feel right about all of this. We can't take Chantal at her word. Her plans are too passive for what she could potentially be facing. 

Like @Strine said we can only wait and see ... 



letericajones said:


> Right? Per usual, I'm instantly reminded of LifeByJen. It's been about five years ago now that she was diagnosed with endometrial cancer and still hasn't been able to get her weight down for surgery, jumping from diet to diet while losing and gaining. Since July 2018 she's been like 560, 540, 499, 560 again.. 530's currently. Something "traumatic" happens and she goes on a bingeing spree. Supporters are cheering her on because she's currently losing but it's been FIVE YEARS. Ridiculous.


Aren't more people beginning to think that LifeByJen is lying about her cancer?


----------



## Botched Tit Job (Aug 15, 2019)

How anyone could see the word "necrotizing" in their medical report and not be horrified is beyond me.

But again this is Chantal, who in the same video was like "lol I have a food addiction so I don't think I will lose weight!" So she's an anomaly to begin with.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Aug 15, 2019)

I don't "wish" cancer on anyone either. 

I also don't wish people to OD on opioids, or drive their car drunk into a tree, or tumble down the face of a mountain in a deflated wingsuit, or get gored in a bullfighting ring.  But if it happens because of a lifetime of stupid choices, and I've witnessed these stupid choices, and the person has been given ample and repeated warnings from professionals and concerned citizens alike... then, I tend to be pretty muted in my emotional response.  Maybe I'm just a cold bastard, but play stupid games and...

_Anything_ we do in life, from driving to work to plugging in a toaster, carries with it a certain amount of risk.  We live our lives at a level of risk we deem appropriate; we have to make a responsible choice and own our decisions.

We can look at Chantal and all deathfatties in one of two ways: either they are adults who are responsible for making risk-vs.-reward choices in life, or they are exceptional tardbabies who are incapable of making an informed decision.  If the latter is the case, then they should probably be put in a custodianship and not permitted to have sex.

Chantal may be as dumb as a block of cheese, but she's an adult and knew the risks going in. She preached to_ us _the risks, after all.  It is from _her_ that I know pepperoni is a Class A carcinogen...  So, she is no innocent teen unfairly struck down by a one-in-a-million blood cancer or something.  _That _makes me sad, not this.

Another way of looking at it, and sometime this is the _only_ way I can watch deathfatties, is as a morality play conjured up by the Fates of the universe.  The stars of these plays are given multiple chances at redemption, but selfishly blow every single one.  So, at some point, the gods strike them down...

Chantal has thumbed her nose at everyone, including the Fates, since she could toddle.  Her death may make me feel a little sad for humanity and how pathetic it is.  But if ever there were divine justice (or_ simple consequence_ from living a life of disgraceful gluttony), this would be it.

Of course, she also may keep kicking around for another decade or so, and we will get to see her blow more chances...


----------



## Jackisnotaname (Aug 15, 2019)

People feeling badly for Chantal being diagnosed with Cancer are being generous and treating her like they probably would treat any  normal person. Chantal is not that.

Chantal wants to be sick and she will milk any diagnosis for all it is worth and  would be absolutely thrilled with a cancer diagnosis.

Nothing would make her happier than being really irrefutably sick and finally having something to justify her laziness, lack of life progress and a nifty way to guilt everyone in her life to wait on her hand and foot and make everyday her Make A Wish/Dying Request day and to never be refused or judged again. It will be the best time of Chantal's life, just for the attention alone.

Even in this video she says she does not want to die but she says it with less emotion and interest as when she mentioned the "sister's" gift of tissues.
Which makes sense considering that other than food, fake stories about her degenerate sex life and Netflix she has no interests, goals, plans, beliefs, community or relationship that gives her a concrete reason to live.  If she had any non-food reasons to get up in the morning  that she wouldn't be a 400 pound NEET in the first place.  She will only care about dying in the sense that dying is generally considered to be a bad outcome but she will never face serious distress about it especially if what kills her also gives her the attention and emotional support she craves.

Also, as a side note why didn't she just look up the word necrotizing and necrosis with that great website Google she taught all of her viewers about earlier this month?  I checked and it is on there so she could have learned what it meant very easily.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Aug 15, 2019)

AlabamaWhitman said:


> OOOOO ITS GRAPE JUICE FAST TIME, BOYS



I firmly believe that a nice fast then Vegan Keto will treat this condition.    Please consider it, Chantal.


----------



## Nicotine Fetish (Aug 15, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Please teach me how to turn off this wretched empathy.
> I would/will feel terrible for Chantal if she does end up with metastasizing cancer and blood clots (But that wouldn't stop me from calling her Cuntal). Like others have said, I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone.
> Rate me dumb if you will, but hanging, swan diving, having a heart attack, or maybe even getting murdered sound a hell of a lot better than fucking cancer.
> 
> ...



It's alright. I have some empathy for Chantal if she truly does have cancer.
I mean, I like to make fun of her and give her shit. Because an addict is going to do gross addict shit.
People who DON'T have my empathy are the gross fat fucks in the fat acceptance thread who preach about fat being healthy. Those peeps can fuck off cause they are hurting people.
Chantal, in all the amusement and frustrations of watching an addict load a gun and damn near pull the trigger at this point, the gun was only aimed at herself.
So, yeah - she's a gross, fat, nasty, slob of a woman with glazed over eyes for beef and cheddars that she probably won't stop inhaling until it puts her in the fucking ground.
It's still a very, very, very entertaining shit show but I can still feel kind of empathetic that she literally is rotting from the inside out. Because that is gruesome.
Not going to stop me from having a chuckle tho. Because addict shenanigans are heckin' funny.


----------



## Twinkie (Aug 15, 2019)

My empathy bottle stays tightly corked for most of the cows I follow because usually the most egregious thing about them is how they treat other people. (It's usually not the funniest or most interesting thing to snark on, however).

When I say they treat other people badly, I don't mean their viewers (though that is a factor for many cows) I mean the people in their lives. The fact that Chantal badly bullied her sister, mooches her mom/gran, has so little respect for people in general, etc. is despicable. I don't have empathy for people like that even when they get cancer. "muh addiction" means fuck all to me. If I'm going to feel bad for anyone, it's the people around Chantal and how_ they_ will be affected going forward if she is indeed dying of cancer.


----------



## Strine (Aug 15, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> My empathy bottle stays tightly corked for most of the cows I follow because usually the most egregious thing about them is how they treat other people. (It's usually not the funniest or most interesting thing to snark on, however).
> 
> When I say they treat other people badly, I don't mean their viewers (though that is a factor for many cows) I mean the people in their lives. The fact that Chantal badly bullied her sister, mooches her mom/gran, has so little respect for people in general, etc. is despicable. I don't have empathy for people like that even when they get cancer. "muh addiction" means fuck all to me. If I'm going to feel bad for anyone, it's the people around Chantal and how_ they_ will be affected going forward if she is indeed dying of cancer.


Good point. When has Chantal ever displayed empathy, let alone pity, for anybody else? Even her fake animal lover persona is just a rëtarded method of keeping her Arby's lust in hand and it's never even been shown to work: she's eaten more animals in her life than several normal people put together.

Anyway, let's not get ahead of ourselves: yes she's fatter than a henhouse, yes she has a room temperature in celcius IQ, yes she _ate chicken on camera and then claimed it was vegan, _but the black dog isn't at her heels just yet, and going by her track record we needn't fear even the slightest change in her behaviour in the wake of this news.


----------



## JustSomeRando (Aug 15, 2019)

So NOW Chantal wants to eat lots of fresh fruit and vegetables. That would be like spitting on a bonfire at this point.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Aug 15, 2019)

Chantal probably thinks her freak stomach is a giant tumor that will magically be removed - curing cancer and fat in one!

Until (alleged) cancer has side effects, she won't care. It's just an amazing way to get clicks, and thus, money.

She can have the added bonus of lying about "surviving" cancer at the end, too.


----------



## Strawberry Pocky (Aug 15, 2019)

I cannot believe that this eggplant-shaped bitch might have eaten herself into _fucking cancer.  _
Has Canada begun to deal in those hyper-morbidly obese double wide coffins yet?  Or are they still generally an American deathfatty thing?

Just.  Just picture it.  The lonely, forgotten, unattended gravestone.  
"Chantal Sarault.  Died doing what she loved."
No flowers.  Just a single Pizza Pizza takeout menu.


----------



## Aldora (Aug 15, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> Until (alleged) cancer has side effects, she won't care.


Even then she won’t care, she will finally have an excuse for her bariatric walker and a wheelchair and for not moving at all.

No lolcows ever have a happy ending, and Chantal will be no exception.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Aug 15, 2019)

Jackisnotaname said:


> Also, as a side note why didn't she just look up the word necrotizing and necrosis with that great website Google she taught all of her viewers about earlier this month?  I checked and it is on there so she could have learned what it meant very easily.



If she were a true True Crime fan, she would know what that word meant from that. But she probably doesn't read any books and only half listens to whatever she watches apart from that same Mysteries eposide.


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Aug 15, 2019)

I can't feel bad for her and, frankly, I'm having a hard time even buying it. She's been throwing off munchie vibes for a while and has a history of lying, exaggerating, and posting fake medical records while claiming they're hers.

Even if she does have cancer, she seemed to think her cysts were possibly cancerous well before this and did fuck all about it. If she doesn't give a shit about her life, I'm sure as hell not going to do it for her.


----------



## weaselhat (Aug 15, 2019)

She said surely the doctor would call her if it was a problem. I’m in the US, but never have this attitude. A doctor is human and he and his staff fuck up. Be an advocate for your own health and bug your doctor.  If she can see those results so can they and she should not wait long for a call back. maybe give it two days and then call to inquire. Although my ass would be calling the second I had read that report.


----------



## Citroen (Aug 15, 2019)

Chantal had her first large cysts removed in 2010, before they grew back. This has been going on for 10 years and she could never lose the weight. Anything that happens now was predictable and has been brewing for a long time. Test results can have technical language that's scary to the layperson yet doesn't mean what you'd expect though, so I'm waiting for more info.


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 15, 2019)

This is what happens when you sit there like an asshole and dont get your shit taken care of and follow up with your care team. 
You dont wait on them to call you. 
You call until you get answers. 
She has dying tissue in her body and her asshole doctor wants her to wait 8 weeks? 
Um, no. You do it asap and you advocate for it. It's been in there long enough and I am sure it's already stage 3 since it's metastasized.  I dont get how people can be so willfully ignorant. She should be terrified she should be honed in on her health. Losing weight will not reverse thats happening now. The cancer will wither her away anyway at this point but  get off your ass and do something, you dont just say "lol I dont know what this or that means hehe"
Liver cancer and lung cancer are horrid ways to go. I lost someone very very close to me to liver cancer and it is not a death you want to witness. 
As far as people talking about her losing weight it's too late cancer doesnt leave you if you drop weight she fucked herself good and proper not keeping her weight in check and keeping a watch on her gyn issues and not being proactive in her care.


----------



## Testostrogen (Aug 15, 2019)

Jackisnotaname said:


> Chantal wants to be sick and she will tard cum any diagnosis for all it is worth and would be absolutely thrilled with a cancer diagnosis.
> 
> Nothing would make her happier than being really irrefutably sick and finally having something to justify her laziness, lack of life progress and a nifty way to guilt everyone in her life to wait on her hand and foot and make everyday her Make A Wish/Dying Request day and to never be refused or judged again. It will be the best time of Chantal's life, just for the attention alone.


Just had a discussion yesterday about how someone could ever be pleased with a cancer diagnosis; even if it means you will be pitied and not have to do work is it really a good thing to know you're going to die early (and quite painfully too)? 
It honestly doesn't matter anymore. If Chantal wanted to be backed into a corner where nothing can be done in time so she might as well stuff as many Beef 'n Cheddars into her face as possible while waiting to die, a cancer diagnosis is perfect for her. Knowing her, she'll look forward to losing weight from cancer and treatment, but somehow manage to still gain as she continues shovelling in food through the nausea, scared that she'll starve. lol.


----------



## chesticle_udders (Aug 15, 2019)

Not to power level, but when my dad was diagnosed with terminal cancer, he wasn't called. He walked into his appointment like normal, and that's when he was told. 

Chantal is fucked. I'm honestly surprised she wasn't crying in her newest video. Maybe it's shock, or guilt, who knows. 

I swear, if she decides to go ham over vitamin c to 'cure her cancer' I will lose my mind.


----------



## Twinkie (Aug 15, 2019)

too many class 1 carcinogens.  

rest in pepperettoni


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Aug 15, 2019)

Not enough information to feel anything for Chantal at this point. She was reading random medical reports that she admitted she didn't know what they meant.

Just saw a St. Jude children's hospital commercial & my sympathy is for them. Children with cancer hoping they can live till 35.

With Chantal it's always the same  -exaggeration, excuses, justification, & lies.
If she has cancer, we'll all see this soon enough. Just as she always promised she was on a diet, the camera will tell us everything.
And if she's lying, we'll see that too.

Finally it seems FatByJen viewers are noticing that she doesn't seem concerned by her cancer diagnosis enough to lose weight & that maybe she lied. Five years of her nonsense for sympathy & not a pound lost so she can have surgery.
Is Chantal doing the same? Time will tell.

Until anything is confirmed, my prayers & sympathy are for innocent children with cancer, not a known liar.


----------



## Kamiii (Aug 15, 2019)

How many cows have died this year? If Chantal dies this year, will it be more than last year? 2018 really seemed to be the year for lolcows kicking the bucket.


----------



## hyacinth bucket (Aug 15, 2019)

I think she knows what necrotizing means, and just threw it out there to see what kind of reaction she would get. She waved away that term super fast while she was discussing her results. 

It doesn't show a lack of empathy to question someone who's proven untrustworthy, or when presented with conflicting/confusing/inconclusive information like she did in the video. I'm new to all this cow stuff and even I don't think she's telling the truth. There's something off about what she was saying, and it all seemed targeted to elicit sympathy. "I'm going to be optimistic. *heavy sigh*".  That and the weird passivity for learning and following up on her condition ring some fake bells to me. If  I'm wrong, mea culpa. 

On the subject of passivity--there are people out there who are strangely passive. Nothing is urgent, nothing upsets them, nothing is high priority. These people typically lack empathy, too.


----------



## Aldora (Aug 15, 2019)

Kamiii said:


> How many cows have died this year? If Chantal dies this year, will it be more than last year? 2018 really seemed to be the year for lolcows kicking the bucket.


Chantal isn’t going to die this year, saying she is is just playing the game she wants to play.

She wants to be the fat martyr, don’t give her any satisfaction.

She wants to collect all the diagnosis(real and fake) that she can, to justify her gluttony and idleness. 

Edited for formatting.


----------



## Mr Foster (Aug 15, 2019)

I think, in many ways, Chantal's arrested development and unbelievable stupidity prevents her from really understanding her situation.

She is very instant gratification oriented. So for her toddler brain, if she feels ok THIS MOMENT then for her its all just tools to get attention and have a free pass to be a glutton because "I'm going through a lot right now". All the while not really internalizing the place she has ate herself into.


----------



## fatfuck (Aug 15, 2019)

let me just say that i don't believe anything this woman say. the only certain things about her are that she is a narcissist, a pathological liar, and most certainly has some kind of stunted mental growth and never progressed and developed mentally past her early teen years.

why people feel sorry for her i don't know. she's been fat for her entire life and probably heard numerous times from doctors and family about the dangers of it and chose to ignore it. she even said her mother tried helping her on multiple occasions. every single advice she gets she ignores and acts as if she knows better. doctor diets are discarded for some ghost whisperer diets, potato diets, 100% sugar juice cleanse and similar nonsense. nothing she does lasts for more than a few days (but she continues to lie about it for a few weeks more) before she's back to her usual mukbangs with comments disabled because as she said "being fat and dying at 60 is better than being thin and not being able to eat foods you like".

i lost count how many times i heard her say that some event finally made her realize she has to change but nothing ever comes out of it. she had those cysts for god knows how long and didn't do anything about it despite doctors telling her she needs to have them removed. what did she do? her brilliancy tried a 2 week long celery cleanse to get rid of them that lasted for 2 days. when that didn't work she said fuck it and continued to eat garbage.

fast forward a few months ago and she claims she has PE and said that doctor ordered her to rest. why would a doctor tell her to rest when clots have even higher chance of forming when a person is immobile like she is? if anything he'd tell her to be more active and not sit around all day.

she keeps getting worse but doesn't do anything about it because she doesn't have anything in her life worth living for. no partner, no kids, no nothing.  i have a really hard time believing anything would change her thinking. even a stroke or a heart attack wouldn't be enough and she would continue doing what she does which is a big nothing. in fact, she's probably welcome some death sentence diagnosis as it would finally allow her to say fuck it and eat until she explodes. she has nothing to live for but food. there's a high chance her granny outlives her.

she's like any other addict. tries to trick you with feel sorry for me my life is so hard and everything is working against me bullshit. she has free health care and from what it appears from family gatherings she's is from a wealthy family, so it's not like she's poor and unable to get help. all she has to do is get off her fat ass and seek help.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Aug 15, 2019)

Testostrogen said:


> Just had a discussion yesterday about how someone could ever be pleased with a cancer diagnosis


The only time I can see a "normal" person pleased with a cancer diagnosis is if they have been mysteriously ill for some time. Then it would be a relief to have an actual diagnosis and therefore a treatment plan. They would feel vindication that all of their symptoms weren't in their head.  And would get on with trying their best to get well. As many of us have said, I just don't trust anything that comes out of her mouth Everything with her is a ploy to get pity and asspats to justify bad behavior. I predict that she will use this as a justification for an upcoming failure- The all encompassing cancer pass. She puts on a good show for a while, but never really commits to anything.

I wonder what her endgame is? Lies snowball and get harder to keep up (Amberlynn, anyone? DeathbyJen, anyone?). Not everyone is a sycophant who is willing to say, "Poor Chantal. You go girl! You got this!". Most aren't.  Those that are pretty much enabled her to get this far.

This is just another hedonistic adventure to satisfy a need for attention without any thought to how it will be received or ultimately play out. She has been doing this her entire life. If Chantal was a D list mainstream celeb, she'd be the type to call Page Six anonymously with an embarrassing  public diarrhea story just to have her name in the paper and be relevant in her own mind. This is the same thing on a social media level.


----------



## Um Oh Ah Yeah (Aug 15, 2019)

Chantal is like that person who will call a call center over and over until they get an agent who tells them what they want to hear, so they can then insist that the company HAS to follow that... except with doctors and her health. Like she can rules lawyer her way out of dying because this one doctor said one time that her problems weren't weight related.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Aug 15, 2019)

xenomorph said:


> This is what happens when you sit there like an asshole and dont get your shit taken care of and follow up with your care team.
> You dont wait on them to call you.
> You call until you get answers.
> She has dying tissue in her body and her asshole doctor wants her to wait 8 weeks?
> ...



In Canada it is sadly common to have to wait to get care. If you get on the doctors ass, you might get in a bit quicker, but unless you are literally dying that second, you are gonna be waiting at least a while. Someone like Chantel is probably lower on their list, since she is not a good canditate for surgery. Why help her when there are other people who follow doctors suggestions and are active (in more ways than one) in their wellness?

She should lose weight regardless of her health diagnosis. If she has cancer, it is something she probably would not have - and if so, would have at a lower stage - if she had lost weight when she started her "Journey". Bitch has been big her whole life, and has only gotten bigger as the years have gone on. 

If anyone deserves cancer it is her. She has done all the wrong things, and not done any of the good things. Other people get cancer despite that. If she has cancer, it's because of that. Only sympathy I have is to her family: but honestly, they would be better off without her weighing them down. When she's dead, donate her carcass to science, donate her scratched up couch and XXXXL clothes to a battered womens shelter, and give her cats some well deserved peace and quiet. Her being dead would be a net positive to the doctors that waste their resources on her, the patients who have to wait because she is smelling up the office, and the many cows that get slaughtered so she can enjoy her Arbys.


----------



## Who Now (Aug 15, 2019)

It's kind of weird they would release her test results to her before she spoke to her doctor. And she is in denial about everything because normally, she would be Googling everything to find out exactly what it means. She really doesn't want to know.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Aug 15, 2019)

Strine said:


> she's eaten more animals in her life than several normal people put together.



I raise this point a lot too, whenever she starts piping up about the sweet, innocent little baby cows and chickens at the petting zoo.  It is mind boggling really, when you get right down to it.  She weighs as much as three women.  So, if we use this measurement in a crude way to estimate she eats three times as much as a normal woman, then three times as many animals have died as a result of her existence on Earth than would have perished ordinarily,  Maybe four times as many even.  This revokes her license to ever say anything nice about poor, sweet animals again.

Add to that her wastefulness in general.  Far more resources have gone into keeping her not just insanely fat, but also at a level of comfort unimaginable in many parts of the world, from the packaging and refrigeration that goes into her food to the electricity to power her air-conditioner.

Then consider how filthy she is, how filthy her immediate environment is, and how she is willing to piss on a public sidewalks.

Chantal is one person consuming enough resources for three; if just she, Amberlynn, Becky, Jen, and Amy all suddenly vanished from the face of the earth... there would be enough conserved resources to support _eighteen women _comfortably.  A few thousand deathfatties consume enough resources to sustain a small city.  If we wanna be _really_ cold, we could say that deathfatty existence is a drain on the planet and the planet would be better off without them.  They are each individual, micro environmental catastrophes.  They make life worse for everyone else.

I find the deathfatties who are "vegan" or tree-hugger types to be the lulziest of all.  Kind of like chronic weed smokers who bitch about secondhand tobacco smoke.

I don't want any of them to drop dead, but when they do, the world improves just a little bit. Somewhere down the line, some resources are left for someone else.  So, this is another (perhaps my chilliest) reason why I just can't feel too broken up about it.  In fact, I would feel a little reassured by it; it shows how mother nature can repair itself.  And it will; deathfatty culture is a dead end; it won't be around forever.


----------



## Twinkie (Aug 15, 2019)

Who Now said:


> It's kind of weird they would release her test results to her before she spoke to her doctor. And she is in denial about everything because normally, she would be Googling everything to find out exactly what it means. She really doesn't want to know.




I think it's common now actually especially if you're registered on those health e-portal things



Spoiler: PL



It happens every time I get some diagnostic shiz. I think it's automatic or something. You'll get an alert "you have test results" and you can view them. Sometimes I'll get this alert before I'm even home from the doctor. I won't get a call for days (or no call at all, usually, because I'm hulthy)


----------



## DongMiguel (Aug 15, 2019)

chesticle_udders said:


> Not to power level, but when my dad was diagnosed with terminal cancer, he wasn't called. He walked into his appointment like normal, and that's when he was told.
> 
> Chantal is fucked. I'm honestly surprised she wasn't crying in her newest video. Maybe it's shock, or guilt, who knows.
> 
> I swear, if she decides to go ham over vitamin c to 'cure her cancer' I will lose my mind.



Conversely, someone who had breast cancer was notified over the phone about her results, so, I don't think there is a set standard. But it's foolish for Chantal to believe that the doctor will only call if it's bad news.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Aug 15, 2019)

RIP chimptal.


----------



## Citroen (Aug 15, 2019)

chesticle_udders said:


> Not to power level, but when my dad was diagnosed with terminal cancer, he wasn't called. He walked into his appointment like normal, and that's when he was told.
> 
> Chantal is fucked. I'm honestly surprised she wasn't crying in her newest video. Maybe it's shock, or guilt, who knows.
> 
> I swear, if she decides to go ham over vitamin c to 'cure her cancer' I will lose my mind.



This. Especially in Canada. Americans might not realize this but Canadian doctors are incredibly nonchalant and dismissive. If someone has a serious condition, they place them on a priority list and casually book the appointments where there's space. There's no sense of emergency or customer service, ever.


----------



## chesticle_udders (Aug 15, 2019)

Citroen said:


> This. Especially in Canada. Americans might not realize this but Canadian doctors are incredibly nonchalant and dismissive. If someone has a serious condition, they place them on a priority list and casually book the appointments where there's space. There's no sense of emergency or customer service, ever.



Should have mentioned - this happened in Ontario, so not at all surprising. 

Anyway, I'm betting that if this isn't a total lie, Chantal is likely in shock and will be having a meltdown soon enough.


----------



## marjoram (Aug 15, 2019)

Meh

I wanna see the video where Chantal rails at the universe WHY MEEEE!!!!

Then we can point her right back to this thread.....


----------



## Princess Ariel (Aug 15, 2019)

Um Oh Ah Yeah said:


> Chantal is like that person who will call a call center over and over until they get an agent who tells them what they want to hear, so they can then insist that the company HAS to follow that... except with doctors and her health. Like she can rules lawyer her way out of dying because this one doctor said one time that her problems weren't weight related.



This is both the Anti-Vax and the Fat Acceptance Movement in a nutshell.



Botched Tit Job said:


> How anyone could see the word "necrotizing" in their medical report and not be horrified is beyond me.



Seriously, if she doesn’t know that the word at least is negative and having to do with DEATH then that’s fucking embarrassing. Especially considering she was an English major.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Aug 15, 2019)

I'm totally losing interest in her for now and didn't have the patience to watch her in the stoic voice so I read the transcript.   Goryls got some serious issues.... and yet she's admitting she doesn't really understand.  Not knowing what a fallopian tube and peritoneal is a bit shocking because she's already had cysts removed.   Then I remember who this is and it's sensical.

But I'm a bit shocked that she's gotten this severe. Spleen, lymph, falliopian tubes, ovarian cysts, peritoneal, and lungs... even if she was "over thinking it"? Nope, even if everything can be treated and not cancer,  that's a lot of fucking fucked-up fuckness.  Let's also not forget that she's borderline high blood pressure as well as pre-diabetic.   

I mean she's going to have to get several more tests and MRI's so her new normal is going in and out of doctors appointments I suppose.



Spoiler: Transcript Snip from last video



why they said either a repeat CT in six
05:51
to eight weeks and he suggested having a
05:54
needle biopsy done to rule out because
05:57
he said it said like suspects ovarian
06:00
fallopian fallopian tube and peritoneal
06:04
cancer so I don't know why it said that
06:09
I guess because like you know a lot of
06:12
you have said to there there are masses
06:14
in my body that they think you know are
06:19
the borderlines
06:20
tumors but until a final biopsy is done
06:25
of them when I have them removed for
06:27
surgery we don't know for sure you know
06:30
so it's like they could be malignant it
06:32
could be you know so it's just that I
06:36
basically have to that's why they put
06:38
maybe that's why I'm thinking they put
06:40
suspect in the report so that that was
06:43
just a bit scary anyway so because you
06:46
know I've never heard of the fallopian
06:47
tube and peritoneal or whatever so
06:50
anyway maybe that's just what they're
06:51
they need to look for in the CT to make
06:53
sure so anyway they didn't seem too
06:54
concerned about that at the end of the
06:56
report but except for the mass in my
06:58
lung they suggested a needle biopsy
07:00
because with the suspect of the ovarian
07:03
peritoneal cancer it could be
07:08
cancer that's metastasized from my lower
07:12
area region to the lung and that needs
07:15
to be ruled out is what the report said
07:17
and I understand that probably just
07:19
being cautious so I'm just trying to
07:21
think of it as you know if it was
07:22
something very serious I am assuming
07:25
that they would want it taken care of
07:27
like right right away so that's what
07:31
that report said on the chest now
07:34
another thing that they discovered was a
07:36
mass he said a mass in the spleen
07:39
probably benign but they would like to
07:42
do an MRI on the spleen or said he
07:44
suggested an MRI on the spleen so I'll
07:47
have to follow up with my doctor about
07:48
that yeah now that the mass the pelvic
07:53
imaging was the cyst on my left ovary
07:56
has grown to 17 centimeters the one that
07:59
they could previously see seeming to
08:01
come from my right ovary couldn't be
08:04
seen like they saw my right ovary but
08:06
they couldn't see the mass so they think
08:08
now that the mass that they thought was
08:11
coming from my right ovary might be
08:13
coming from somewhere else because they
08:15
couldn't really see it the way my body
08:18
was positioned I don't know so yeah
08:22
anyway so all of that going on and I'm
08:27
just like I'm kind of discouraged that I
08:32
feel like the anticoagulant therapy
08:34
hasn't really been doing much to heal
08:37
the blood the cyst but like the
08:39
gynecologist oncologist said it's kind
08:42
of a catch-22 because the masses in my
08:44
body are kind of causing he thinks that
08:48
they're causing these blood clots to
08:50
form and it's just like
08:55
I don't know so my health is not good
09:00
and I'm really just trying to take care
09:04
of myself get a lot of fluids in
09:06
actually need some now because I'm
09:08
talking so much just water and I'm
09:14
actually gonna be sticking to a very a
09:17
cleaner diet for now because I'm just
09:21
really I mean if I don't if this is not
09:25
motivation then I don't know what is I
09:28
mean this is just like this is serious
09:32
stuff that I'm dealing with and I need
09:35
to drastically lose weight so I can get


----------



## Princess Ariel (Aug 15, 2019)

Hold up she doesn’t know what a FALLOPIAN TUBE IS? UhhhhhhhhhWHAT?

I listened to the video again just to make sure I was reading the transcript in the right context and it really does sound like she has no idea what that is. Wow.
She has seriously failed as far as getting an education or even a basic understanding of her own biology. Of which the Fallopian tubes you learn about around the same time you learn about menstrual cycles etc. so like 7/8 years old.
Idk how I am still shocked by just how little she knows/understands. It’s a miracle she has even lived this brief amount of time in this world.


----------



## hyacinth bucket (Aug 15, 2019)

> Hold up she doesn’t know what a FALLOPIAN TUBE IS? UhhhhhhhhhWHAT?
> 
> I listened to the video again just to make sure I was reading the transcript in the right context and it really does sound like she has no idea what that is. Wow.
> She has seriously failed as far as getting an education or even a basic understanding of her own biology. Of which the Fallopian tubes you learn about around the same time you learn about menstrual cycles etc. so like 7/8 years old.
> Idk how I am still shocked by just how little she knows/understands. It’s a miracle she has even lived this brief amount of time in this world.



Nah, I still think she's playing dumb. It's probably a habit developed over the years so she doesn't have to take responsibility for anything. I don't think she's super smart, but feigning ignorance goes a long way when you don't want to do that adulting thing.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Aug 15, 2019)

hyacinth bucket said:


> Nah, I still think she's playing dumb. It's probably a habit developed over the years so she doesn't have to take responsibility for anything. I don't think she's super smart, but feigning ignorance goes a long way when you don't want to do that adulting thing.



Hopefully that shit ends up backfiring and she lands herself in some sort of assisting living situation, with no way to get her beefy cheddar fix. Though with the state of Canada, that is unlikely. Still, one can be (((rainbows)))


----------



## Jackisnotaname (Aug 15, 2019)

hyacinth bucket said:


> Nah, I still think she's playing dumb. It's probably a habit developed over the years so she doesn't have to take responsibility for anything. I don't think she's super smart, but feigning ignorance goes a long way when you don't want to do that adulting thing.


 this is probably the nicest thing anyone has ever said about Chantal


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Aug 15, 2019)

Off topic here, but I was just watching some old Chantal mukbangs, and there is something about the way she eats sandwiches and hamburgers that really bugs me and I can't pinpoint what exactly it is.

She always holds them with both (inflated sausage) hands, wrapped in a napkin or the paper it came in and chomps into it like a shark (two or three bites at a time before swallowing). I have never seen anyone eat a sandwich this way. Yet, I still can't quite put my finger on what it is that seems off to me. I feel there is something more going on. Has anyone else noticed this? Or maybe it's just me.


----------



## Strine (Aug 15, 2019)

I'm just waiting to see notifications on IG like:

big_beautiful_mee started following curecancerwithnodairy
big_beautiful_mee started following ketochemo
big_beautiful_mee liked ovariancancergrapefasting's post


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Aug 15, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> Off topic here, but I was just watching some old Chantal mukbangs, and there is something about the way she eats sandwiches and hamburgers that really bugs me and I can't pinpoint what exactly it is.
> 
> She always holds them with both (inflated sausage) hands, wrapped in a napkin or the paper it came in and chomps into it like a shark (two or three bites at a time before swallowing). I have never seen anyone eat a sandwich this way. Yet, I still can't quite put my finger on what it is that seems off to me. I feel there is something more going on. Has anyone else noticed this? Or maybe it's just me.


Not really. She eats everything like she's some kind of inbred monster. The way she fishes her tongue around to snag danglers bothers me way more.


----------



## Nicotine Fetish (Aug 15, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> Off topic here, but I was just watching some old Chantal mukbangs, and there is something about the way she eats sandwiches and hamburgers that really bugs me and I can't pinpoint what exactly it is.
> 
> She always holds them with both (inflated sausage) hands, wrapped in a napkin or the paper it came in and chomps into it like a shark (two or three bites at a time before swallowing). I have never seen anyone eat a sandwich this way. Yet, I still can't quite put my finger on what it is that seems off to me. I feel there is something more going on. Has anyone else noticed this? Or maybe it's just me.



Its because she’s not mindful with her bites. Normally, people are mindful of how they put their food together on a utensil or whatever. And then direct it towards their mouth. But Chantal kind of just grabs it and wallops it into her mouth. There no putting it together in a bite or (as much as you can when eating messy food) minimizing the mess of plate to mouth. Nope, she just has at it. And it’s a little off putting, lol. It’s weird to look at. It’s like a hybrid of controlled feral eating.


----------



## IB 262 (Aug 15, 2019)

Watching the live right now and she is blaming the roaches on hoarders who have a mental illness and it's so sad.  She makes me sick.  I think piles of pizza boxes in the closet will cause it.


----------



## Angry New Ager (Aug 15, 2019)

lbrc27x said:


> Its because she’s not mindful with her bites. Normally, people are mindful of how they put their food together on a utensil or whatever. And then direct it towards their mouth. But Chantal kind of just grabs it and wallops it into her mouth. There no putting it together in a bite or (as much as you can when eating messy food) minimizing the mess of plate to mouth. Nope, she just has at it. And it’s a little off putting, lol. It’s weird to look at. It’s like a hybrid of controlled feral eating.


The way she eats is _disgusting._ For me, it's a lot off-putting; so much so, I just can't watch her eat. 

Nobody taught her basic manners when it came to eating. You'd think that if her mother fell down on that job, at least her grandparents would have intervened, but no. How to hold a fork; how to put food on a fork so it could be eaten neatly; how much food to take in one bite; chewing one bite (with mouth closed) and swallowing it before taking the next one; not talking while you have food in your mouth; putting your fork down while talking; using a napkin--I mean, she got none of it. Her sister, for all of her success at not being like Chantal, also eats like a farm animal (albeit at a more leisurely pace), so this isn't just Chantal not getting it.


----------



## RandomLurker (Aug 15, 2019)

Plant BasedVegan said:


> Watching the live right now and she is blaming the roaches on hoarders who have a mental illness and it's so sad.  She makes me sick.  I think piles of pizza boxes in the closet will cause it.



Hearing her describe how they were swarming around her sink made me want to vomit. They dont say "if you see one, there are hundreds" for no reason, cuntal. I highly doubt she spent all day bleaching everything, either. Just fuckin foul.


----------



## Chantfatty (Aug 15, 2019)

She's live right now and people didnt know Bibis REAL NAME!!!!

HEYYY CHANTAL!!!  THE KIWIS (your loyal followers) BEEN KNOWING FOR MONTHS!!!

Cant even say the niggas name right


----------



## thejackal (Aug 15, 2019)

jfc,  she's terminal.   she's more excited about the new american horror story than healing herself.  now she is revisiting the vagisal in eye moment.  I don't personally get the physics of how it happened.  Unless her gunt rebounded it into her eye as it slipped (her gunt, not the product) out of her hand.

god she's fucking disgusting.

lmao, she met bibi at a cougar bar where bibi would go.  Dude is shameless.

the vet shaved her cats ass so poop doesn't get stuck in the hair, she says.


----------



## PatTraverse (Aug 15, 2019)

I hope someone shoots me the day that my life becomes so empty that i have to resort to talking about the roach infestation that is happening at home to have something to talk about.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Aug 15, 2019)

I hate myself tonight so here we go...

- Marisa L and Karatejoe are the mods this evening.
- Says she's had a fly in her mouth before, and says so with a smile on her face.
- SCHAM is beezin' off camera. Here comes Chantal's demon voice.
- Sam is looking out the window, dreaming of freedom.
- She hasn't seen Peetz all week but doesn't say why.
- Demon voice again.
- Says she hasn't deleted any videos recently. Hmm...
- Says her cysts were diagnosed with an ultrasound, and she had her period for 2 months straight.
- God please stop talking to the cat. That poor animal looks so sad.
- "I don't have trouble swallowing" We know, that's why you're over 400lbs.
- She has a "virus infection" right now. 
- Pink Fairy has entered the chat.
- Please stop talking to Sam.
- Babbling about TV shows she likes. 
- Talking about Johnathan Brandis' suicide.
- "I need to pee really bad" but doesn't get up right away.
- Chat is painfully slow and boring. Just like Chantal.
- Been in the bathroom for a while.
- Demon voice.
- I don't think I've heard her say "eh" this much before.
- She said she normally doesn't have trouble breathing. LOL
- Mod Annie P has entered the chat.
- Had a dream that she couldn't find a car and she screamed at someone about it. Even in her own dreams she's a rude bitch.
- "I don't get people being ashamed of her age" Unless I missed it she hasn't stated her age during this stream.
- Karatejoe declares, "NO asking for ages here" Uh, why?
- Demon voice.
- Karatejoe: "@BIg Beautiful Me you left your car at my place in your dream." Wtf?
- "It's hard to tell if they look swollen because of my... chin." She's talking about her lymph nodes and gorl we can't tell because you're fat.
- Chat is speculation what infection she could have.
- "I've neglected my friends." Mentions Rina and Peetz, doesn't get specific about anyone else, just "other friends".
- "I don't do much for my birthdays anymore." Yeah I imagine it's not fun to celebrate on your own after being so terrible to everyone in your life.
- Brings up the bachelorette party video. Pity invites don't count as a sign of friendship.
- Says that Bibi is at work until midnight. 
- Chantal doesn't seem to be able to pronounce Malan correctly. Great sign of a loving long-term relationship.
- "I just always call him Bibi" Why though?
- Chantal thinks that the sister is staying until December.  Mark your calendars, if Chantal is still alive something interesting might happen.
- Says she hasn't been singing lately, but wants to get back into it.
- Says her grandpa is American. Says he could sponsor her so she could try to get on American Idol. 
- "I don't talk about other YouTubers on here." 
- "If I got boo'd I wouldn't care. Whatever."
- "Pewdiepie is very good looking, that's all I can say." _You literally just said you don't talk about other YouTubers._
- "Fried cheese curds? Sounds like diarrhea to me." Why is everything diarrhea with this woman?
- Sounds confused about her visit to the doctor.
- "I think it's an infection." She's said this several times. 
- Mod Sara Jane's Journey entered at some point. You don't need that many mods for 142 viewers with less than 10 people active in chat.
- Hearing her talk about TV and movies is so boring. Even she sounds bored.
- Some how her breathing has gotten heavier the longer she's idle.
- Someone gave her $5USD. Ugh.
- Now she's talking about Vagisil and washing her crotch. So gross.
- Demon voice: "YOU'RE OBESE! YOU NEED KETO!" Bitch is insane.
- Says she used to go to a bar meant for older women who want to pick up younger men. Surprise, Bibi also went to that bar.
- Sam is asleep and she won't stop taking to him.
- Karatejoe is getting pissy at everyone over spoiling Netflix movies, but no one spoiled anything.
- "I don't have anything to watch." But you were just talking about Netflix movies you haven't seen.
- For some reason Sam is standing on her. Maybe he wants her to shut up.
- Chantal says Sam is 2 years old.
- He seems to be genuinely enjoying the attention.
- She really wants everyone to notice how Sam suckles her fat roll. Nasty.
-  Chantal says "LOOK AT THIS PIT SNIFFER!" for the millionth time.
- Now she says she hasn't seen Peetz because she's been sick. 
- Getting real tired of that demon voice.
- "I think I'm gonna go to bed soon." "I'm pretty exhausted." Lol from what?
- Doesn't know why she doesn't feel good. Being morbidly obese couldn't possibly have anything to do with it, right?

Well that was boring.


----------



## Ellana (Aug 15, 2019)

Annnnnd it's gone. She deleted the stream.


----------



## AngelBitch (Aug 15, 2019)

for anyone feeling sorry for her latest debacle, just remember this is the woman who wished death upon another person (i forget the name, the bjork stalker guy) in their comment section... who then actually did kill themselves. there you go, absolved of any guilt in not feeling bad for her. you get back what you put out. she deserves everything she gets, including this if it's even true.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 16, 2019)

AngelBitch said:


> for anyone feeling sorry for her latest debacle, just remember this is the woman who wished death upon another person (i forget the name, the bjork stalker guy) in their comment section... who then actually did kill themselves. there you go, absolved of any guilt in not feeling bad for her. you get back what you put out. she deserves everything she gets, including this if it's even true.


My pity for Richard Lopez goes out the window when you realize he mailed a bomb to Bjork and wanted to murder her for daring to have a relationship with someone other than him. He was an insane piece of shit who wanted to do a long distance murder suicide with a woman he'd never met. He's human garbage.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Aug 16, 2019)

AngelBitch said:


> for anyone feeling sorry for her latest debacle, just remember this is the woman who wished death upon another person (i forget the name, the bjork stalker guy) in their comment section... who then actually did kill themselves. there you go, absolved of any guilt in not feeling bad for her. you get back what you put out. she deserves everything she gets, including this if it's even true.



Not to defend Chantal and not that I have ever felt sorry for her at any point but, so?
This is the same thing Chantal said about the Farms when that girl who had a thread here killed herself and Chantal blamed the online boolees.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Aug 16, 2019)

BhertMern said:


> I hate myself tonight so here we go...
> 
> - Had a dream that she couldn't find a car and she screamed at someone about it. Even in her own dreams she's a rude bitch.
> 
> Well that was boring.



She has a lot of dreams involving her car like this recently.  I think it's a sign she's not going anywhere, like she's making little to no progress and blaming other people because she can't get to where she wants to go.  And in each car stolen/missing dream it was her not being aware of what actually is going on with the car. Like she says the car was stolen, but it wasn't but she blames everyone.

Even her fucking subconscious is telling her that she's her problem.

In reply to all the people who are annoyed about how Chantal eats?  My pet peeve is when she has a huge ass plate of food, she will stick the fork or other utensil in it, and pretend to stir (she doesn't) then literally pokes the food real fast like 3-5 times rapidly. It's like 'fake stir, fake stir, stab stab stab, massive forkfull) I knew she wqas a fucked up eater when coming acoss her two or so years ago when she'd poke her fork, semi stirring, semi getting her next fork full ready before she even swallows that she has this weird eating habit.

ETA another example of how she seems to want to stir, but just pokes food intebween big bites.  The one where she got a pre-made brown rice, kale salad is another but too tired to look that video up. Fuck it, I found it.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 16, 2019)

Maybe it's a rogue tumor that broke off from your toxic cunt and floated up your  body. Thank God you have that honey though, that's a total game changer.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Aug 16, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Maybe it's a rogue tumor that broke off from your toxic cunt and floated up your body. Thank God you have that honey though, that's a total game changer.


Chantal's "gynecological oncologist" on the multiple tumors, evidently:






Chantal lies.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Aug 16, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Maybe it's a rogue tumor that broke off from your toxic cunt and floated up your  body. Thank God you have that honey though, that's a total game changer.
> 
> View attachment 893069



The woman was told she has potential lymph node problems, possibly serious and caused by other possible cancers that's spreading  She's pre-diabetic.   What's going to kill her youngish is not her ailments, but her apparent stupidity due to making shit decisions like this.  And it's all on video.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 16, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> The woman was told she has potential lymph node problems, possibly serious and caused by other possible cancers that's spreading  She's pre-diabetic.   What's going to kill her youngish is not her ailments, but her apparent stupidity due to making shit decisions like this.  And it's all on video.


No, dude, she has the honey. The honey will fix all that shit.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Aug 16, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> No, dude, she has the honey. The honey will fix all that shit.
> View attachment 893118


I used to think the term 'deathfat' was harsh.  I now understand.  I will be surprised if she lives five or ten more years.  She's put off the cyst situation due to a false hope of dieting them away, only to once again prove, she cannot stick to one healthy way of eating more than a few days and shit ass stupid diets for more than 23.   Her life literally depends on learning how to take care of herself.  She did gain some new healthy habits but that all went to shit the moment she went to the ER.

Aslo, if she does have a roach infestation Iwouldn't be surprised if ShamSham is sick from the residue on a plate, the table or by climing on the counter then grooming..........or even eating a pesticide laden roach. She's just an all around toxic person.


----------



## fatfuck (Aug 16, 2019)

how convenient that she got sick again just days after making a whole week worth of promises. it's almost like every time she states her week long plans she either gets sick or something important comes up the next day.

poor girl just can't get a break and start her wellness journey.


as for roaches, she said before that every apartment she's been to had them (gee i wonder why) and that she thought that every apartment has them.







edit:

if you want to read through her insanity and lies you can do it at https://fbloob.github.io/chantal. it can also be used to just look up something she said or when making a compilation of her bullshit. recaps are in descending order. this is from her timeline which sadly went to shit with all the paywall garbage and restrictions being introduced.

just note that not all recaps are there. last one documented was on april 9, however everything before that up until new year is there. missing ones will be added over time.

feel free to pm me links to missing recaps if you find any here in her thread so i can add them.


----------



## Igotdigusted (Aug 16, 2019)

So let me get this straight. There is a possibility her whole body is riddled with cancer and in the live she talks about roaches, her vaginal lack of proper hygiene, Sam’s butt being shaved in order for diarrhea not to stick to it  and netflix? 

And people pay her for that? 

I mean doesn’t she have something major to talk about ...like her very poor health? She is more worried about having a virus infection than cancer in her lungs and spleen or wherever else.   

Don’t know who is stupider. Her for ignoring a terrifying illness (if it is that and not bullshit), Her viewers for giving her money for this mess, Or me for even bothering?


----------



## Twinkie (Aug 16, 2019)

She might be holding back discussing cancer etc. on stream, because she can get more shekels if she puts it in a video?


----------



## Angry New Ager (Aug 16, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> No, dude, she has the honey. The honey will fix all that shit.
> View attachment 893118


Good to know that neem honey is used to treat diabetes, given that India's obesity and diabetes rates are on the rise. Right. 

For fuck's sake. I'm beginning to think that the anomalies spotted on her CT scan were actually isolated bits of normal tissue, given that Chantal's basically a sentient, ambulatory tumor.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Aug 16, 2019)

_- She hasn't seen Peetz all week but doesn't say why._

Personal tinfoil, Peetz got a new friend, maybe a girl.

_- Says her cysts were diagnosed with an ultrasound, and she had her period for 2 months straight._

Stupid cunt.

_- Karatejoe: "@BIg Beautiful Me you left your car at my place in your dream." Wtf?_

Is this a sex implication


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Aug 16, 2019)

I would never wish any type of illness on anyone, and surely not cancer, but in the grand scheme of things it’s absolutely not surprising it could be happening to our gorl. I will not go as far as saying she deserves it, but she surely did everything to attract it towards herself. 

Damn. Bibi, the love of her life, her rock and father of her future 5 kids must be inconsolable.

_There is always the possibility she’s lying..._


----------



## January Cyst (Aug 16, 2019)

So how exactly is consuming essentially pure fructose going to cure diabetes? That's some top tier science right there.


----------



## Wyzzerd (Aug 16, 2019)

January Cyst said:


> So how exactly is consuming essentially pure fructose going to cure diabetes? That's some top tier science right there.



It's quite simple really, you chug down enough pure _natural _ sugar that the diabetes demons can't keep up. Soon the beetus demons will become overloaded and explode taking out all cancerous tumor golems and infectious goblins in the area. Then the skinny fairies come during the night, clean out all the corpses, remove all the fat, and send it to the colon where you then destroy a toilet so you can regale the internet with another thrilling fecal story during your debut as a newly skinny instamodel!*


*No, this isn't how magic works. You can't sue me for magical malpractice over a joke.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Aug 16, 2019)

Chantal, if you are lying about cancer, or add some lies on top of your medical diagnosis for pity points, you can go fuck yourself. Normal people doesn't lie about things like this, having even first stage cancer is terrifying.


----------



## bev (Aug 16, 2019)

All these women (Chantal, DeathbyJen, AL) who neglect themselves and the people around them just so they can get some clicks on a site--to the point that they're accepting and exploiting death just for some views on _YouTube _is so depressing. Like how far has society gone that people do this for such mediocre attention? Even Circus Freak Shows had more class.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Aug 16, 2019)

YourMommasBackstory said:


> Chantal, if you are lying about cancer, or add some lies on top of your medical diagnosis for pity points, you can go fuck yourself. Normal people doesn't lie about things like this, having even first stage cancer is terrifying.



Of course she lies, she's had cancer for like three years now.  If she doesn't claim a litany of scary health problems then she doesn't have an excuse for being a fat piece of shit that lays around doing nothing but playing Barbie make-up all day.  Chantal's health problem is that she's incredibly, disgustingly fat - end of story.  But she could do something about being fat, so she lies and comes up with medical diagnoses that make her a victim of circumstance. (Even though many of the problems she claims are a result of being super morbidly obese, she won't accept that.)

Chantal has been doing the same song and dance her entire adult life.  Once she got too fat to slut around the new immigrant bars (and moved in with Malan) she had devoted her entire life to eating and being a super obese shut-in.   Gone are the glory days of having a few drinks and throwing her fat ass at any man that looked her way.  She literally speaks about giving blow jobs to bums and drunks like Al Bundy talked about High School football days.  Handjob for a whopper? That was Chantal's life peak. 

I can't even follow this thread anymore it's gotten so damn boring.  I check in once a week and skip about ten pages to get to the current day to see if anything interesting had happened. Nope.  She's really just in some Groundhog Day like life being a 400 lb Canadian fat lady freak show on YT laying around her apartment making up stories and trying to come up with anything remotely interesting to talk about. (In Chantal's little, empty brain the only thing interesting is herself so it's just a constant stream of what she eats, what she shits, where she goes (to eat) and why she feels bad.)


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Aug 16, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> My guess is that her right cyst was a luteal cyst that simply collapsed and the resulting fluid in the adnexa reabsorbed.



So what you're saying is ... the water fast worked, and she needs to do it again to heal the other cyst?


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Aug 16, 2019)

pinkbutterfly said:


> So what you're saying is ... the water fast worked, and she needs to do it again to heal the other cyst?


i belive chemo fast would be better


----------



## clusterfuckk (Aug 16, 2019)

AngelBitch said:


> for anyone feeling sorry for her latest debacle, just remember this is the woman who wished death upon another person (i forget the name, the bjork stalker guy) in their comment section... who then actually did kill themselves. there you go, absolved of any guilt in not feeling bad for her. you get back what you put out. she deserves everything she gets, including this if it's even true.


Any dumb fuck who would kill themselves because of something Chimptal said, is even stupider than her. 

That being said, I am sure her comment wasn't the cause, because really, who the fuck cares about this big cow? Even if she didn't make that comment, I still wouldnt feel sorry for her Arby's Beef n Cheddar eating ass.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Aug 16, 2019)

pinkbutterfly said:


> So what you're saying is ... the water fast worked, and she needs to do it again to heal the other cyst?


Sure! We'll go with that. Although, I think the rotten grapes might have played a role.


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 16, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Maybe it's a rogue tumor that broke off from your toxic cunt and floated up your  body. Thank God you have that honey though, that's a total game changer.
> 
> View attachment 893069


Sweaty, you have cancer in your lungs it's not a virus.


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Aug 16, 2019)

xenomorph said:


> Sweaty, you have cancer in your lungs it's not a virus.



Not sure if that was a typo (for sweety/sweetie) or not, but please don't change it if it was. I needed that chortle.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Aug 16, 2019)

letericajones said:


> Exactly. I slightly felt bad for LifeByJen in the beginning because her dad raped her a few times when she was little.. but a lot of people go through that and don't try and use it an excuse to become morbidly obese. Then she fell right into that YouTube culture of clickbait titles like "What a fat girl eats." "What an obese girl eats in a day." "Fat girl loves keto donuts." Sick bitch.


I think that's where the animus comes in though. I can feel bad for someone who was raped, had a shitty childhood, even became morbidly obese because they ate themselves silly as a coping mechanism. It's when they exploit all of that shit for attention, asspats, money, gifts, and as a way to reinforce their bad behaviors. It's not about being fat, it's about being a lolcow.


----------



## Gravyisthewarmestcolor (Aug 16, 2019)

And so it begins..


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Aug 17, 2019)

Well our favorite attention whore is back at it again.  I don’t really believe her illness story based on how she seems to think it’s so funny.


Gravyisthewarmestcolor said:


> View attachment 894544
> 
> And so it begins..


I was just about to share this.  She’s unreal.  And would Peetz have really given her that ? It’s not funny at all.


----------



## cromit (Aug 17, 2019)

I love this munchie turn already. Can’t wait for her to get her NG tube in because she can’t keep anything down guise she’s going into starvation mode oh no!!! She might honestly be too dull to pathologize her own need for attention, though. I don’t know if she’s really cognitively made the connection and decided to switch to a totally medical drama channel instead of anything related to food. Probably couldn’t contemplate the CT report because it didn’t compare possible tumors with foods for easy conceptualizing of size.

She’s just one of the least sympathetic people cancer could happen to. Mathematically, the fatter you are, the more likely you are to get cancer, because the more cells you have and the more cell division takes place, the more chances there are of something going wrong and leading to cancer. There’s categories of fat like overweight, obese, morbidly obese, super morbidly obese. I propose the term “mortally obese” to enter formal medical literature so we can legitimately call people deathfats. There has to be some weight you get to where, even if you lose it later, the complications are gonna get you someday.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Aug 17, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> would Peetz have really given her that ? It’s not funny at all.


Peetz is probably genuinely trying to help/cheer her up, since (if she ever gets around to it) it's a huge loss to her - one that she herself seems to be unable to process.

Maybe someone can use it as an aid to point out a fallopian tube.


----------



## Todd Weiss (Aug 17, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> Well our favorite attention whore is back at it again.  I don’t really believe her illness story based on how she seems to think it’s so funny.
> 
> I was just about to share this.  She’s unreal.  And would Peetz have really given her that ? It’s not funny at all.



The real joke would be her trying to carry a pregnancy or, god forbid, raising some obese, mullato, genetic defect with low IQ, poor etiquette and an eating disorder, thereby lowering the quality of the gene pool even further. People like Chantal and LardbyJen are doing the rest of us a favor by culling their reproductive abilities, involuntarily or otherwise.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Aug 17, 2019)

Gravyisthewarmestcolor said:


> View attachment 894544
> 
> And so it begins..


Oh good, it seems like we've finally completed a Chantal meta-cycle given that we're back to losing weight for surgery.


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (Aug 17, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> And would Peetz have really given her that ? It’s not funny at all.


A gift that is not well thought out, morbidly funny and potentially hurtful? Oh Peetz did give it to her. At least he thought of her I suppose.



Todd Weiss said:


> The real joke would be her trying to carry a pregnancy or, god forbid, raising some obese, mullato, genetic defect with low IQ, poor etiquette and an eating disorder, thereby lowering the quality of the gene pool even further. People like Chantal and LardbyJen are doing the rest of us a favor by culling their reproductive abilities, involuntarily or otherwise.


If she keeps her tubes, there is still harvesting eggs and hiring a womb. Very pricey though.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Aug 17, 2019)

Gravyisthewarmestcolor said:


> View attachment 894544
> 
> And so it begins..


Maybe Bibi can have his 5 kids with Chantal’s fake uterus.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 17, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> Maybe Bibi can have his 5 kids with Chantal’s fake uterus.



The uterus plushy is probably better in bed than Chantal and her stinky muff.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Aug 17, 2019)

Nothing but tumbleweeds in Chantalville this week.  The "week of videos not about eating" never happened.  I wonder if she's been reading and re-reading her medical reports over a plate of Buffalo Wings and poutine?  (Probably not; her reading skills are poor)

After Manic May, one of her greatest months ever, things have kinda been a bust.  For once, Fatso doesn't have all the answers, and now she's stuck.  One might think the medical reports would get her down, but she always seems so chipper about the drumbeat of health deterioration.

I gotta say, I am stumped as to what her next move will be.  I guess the ball is in the doctors' court now...


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Aug 17, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Nothing but tumbleweeds in Chantalville this week.  The "week of videos not about eating" never happened.  I wonder if she's been reading and re-reading her medical reports over a plate of Buffalo Wings and poutine?  (Probably not; her reading skills are poor)
> 
> After Manic May, one of her greatest months ever, things have kinda been a bust.  For once, Fatso doesn't have all the answers, and now she's stuck.  One might think the medical reports would get her down, but she always seems so chipper about the drumbeat of health deterioration.
> 
> I gotta say, I am stumped as to what her next move will be.  I guess the ball is in the doctors' court now...



Assuming we believe her, that medical report she read would put most people in a state of shock. They would need time to digest the info, call the doctors to confirm what they read & probably look up every medical term they didn't understand so they could learn all they could about the diagnosis.
But Chantal? Skimmed through an important & complicated report & had to turn on her camera right away to tell her fans of her fate. She admitted she couldn't understand what she was reading & it showed that she never bothered to look up any term to help her & her viewers understand what the report said.
For me, just the words "masses" over & over in all parts of the body would have concerned me, but not our gorl. She skipped from one part of the report to another in such a haphazard way it was hard to figure out what she was saying -but she did it all in good spirits, as if she was telling us a story of someone else.

Chantal lies so much it's difficult to know how much to believe concerning her condition.
I'm more the wait & see kind of girl. The truth will be shown on camera in time. If her medical condition is dire, no matter what she eats or doesn't eat won't matter much. If she has cancer, her gluttony is the least of her problems.

I'm with you on wondering what her next move will be. Once you bring up medical issues it's hard to walk that back. Look at FatByJen. She's been using cancer for sympathy for years, yet never lost a pound to prepare herself for surgery. She just keeps getting fatter, so now many are wondering if she lied about having cancer. Jen lies as much as Chantal & lies eventually catch up with you.
The next time we see Chantal on camera will she have lost a bit of weight, or be fatter? That will show us how seriously she is taking her medical report.

My money is on -fatter. Chantal tends to eat her feelings & I hear lying makes you hungry.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Aug 17, 2019)

I think I know where Chantal has been.


----------



## Barbarella (Aug 17, 2019)

Francis Dollarhyde said:


> If she keeps her tubes, there is still harvesting eggs and hiring a womb. Very pricey though.



Her ovaries are FUBAR so I doubt there are usable eggs left. Poor Bibi is going to have to find his babymaker somewhere else. 

The world rejoices.


----------



## Peachtea18 (Aug 17, 2019)

Is Bibi younger than Chantal? I assumed he was the same age, and often wondered why having kids wasn't a more pressing matter to him since he's closer to 40 than 30. But if he's fairly young it makes sense that he probably feels he hasn't fully wasted his life with Chantal and still has time to start a family with someone else.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Aug 17, 2019)

January Cyst said:


> So how exactly is consuming essentially pure fructose going to cure diabetes? That's some top tier science right there.



natural = healing

you know, like arsenic.


----------



## Lilac_loud (Aug 17, 2019)

Peachtea18 said:


> Is Bibi younger than Chantal? I assumed he was the same age, and often wondered why having kids wasn't a more pressing matter to him since he's closer to 40 than 30. But if he's fairly young it makes sense that he probably feels he hasn't fully wasted his life with Chantal and still has time to start a family with someone else.


Long time lurker - first time poster here...
We don’t really know if Bibi even wants kids. We only have Chantal’s word for it. 
Chantal lies.


----------



## THOTto (Aug 17, 2019)

Oof, you guys forgot one thing Chantal is one of the morons which thinks if you get cancer you get chemo which totally makes you skinny! After people beat cancer all the time right? Except Not really, and she probably wouldn’t be able to have chemo as it’s weight based and there’s a Cap for obese patients so I don’t think super obesity would be effective or safe. Whether she has it, doesn’t or may get it one day no matter what she’s fucked. Chantal does lie, but she’s also an idiot who wants a fast ticket to weight loss, and before anyone asks if she’s that stupid to want it remember when she legitimately thought she was anorexic? Yeah, if she’s going the munchie route that’s gonna be funny though. She can’t even string along her Eating disorder doctor for 6 months.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Aug 17, 2019)

Lilac_loud said:


> Long time lurker - first time poster here...
> We don’t really know if Bibi even wants kids. We only have Chantal’s word for it.
> Chantal lies.



This is totally something she would lie about too. It’s one step above a guy wanting to fuck her.

“He totally wants me to bear his children but idk! Teehee~!”

Also, Chantal said she would follow up with her doctor later that day (of the CTI results vid) or first thing the next day and that was three days ago. She posted about the uterus plushie almost 1 day ago but didn’t update about what the doctor said. 

Did she not follow up or was what he had to say not something she wanted to hear? 


I’m betting on the former. Which is insane. If my doctor was somehow unavailable immediately after I got the results, I’d be calling nurse phone lines or calling up friends in the medical field or SOMEONE that could give me some kind of answer. Not the people of YouTube.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Aug 17, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Is it bad I just feel no pity for her? I don't _want_ her to be sick, and I certainly don't want her to die. But like... I just rolled my eyes through most of this video. I think in large part because I don't doubt for a second that when she got her results, some part of her was excited that she'd have some new medical condition to flaunt online and get pity attention with.
> 
> Who knows, though. Maybe if she gets full blown cancer, she'll lose some weight. My stepdad lost like 100 pounds in his last year of life, dealing with bladder cancer. She can finally be a skinny queen at her funeral.


I think it’s because every time we feel bad for her, we remember the _countless_ moments of her cramming food in her face on camera, rolling her eyes back in glittonous ecstasy and moaning verbatim, “this is worth being fat for, this is worth _dying_ for.”

There are people who will do anything to live, and then there are people who refuse to inconvenience themselves even slightly, just to save their own lives. She refuses to reduce her eating in any way because “it feels like I’m being punished.” She is throwing away the precious gift of life because eating sensibly is not as fun. She has no eating disorder, no excuse. She lies and lies and lies and doesn’t wish to be discomforted by eating any less.

When death was just a shadow in the back of her mind and food was being shoveled into her mouth, she declared she’d rather die young than stop overeating. Let’s see if she feels that way now that Death is at the front door.


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Aug 18, 2019)

New video is up.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Aug 18, 2019)

There is no way I can sit through 40 minutes of Chantal rambling in her car. So I skimmed a lot. Here is what I gathered in the less than 2 minutes I watched:

-She's at the Starbucks drive thru ("Not the healthiest choice" she admits)
-She's really going to get healthy this time you guys. This time for real. For real this time.
- "Back on track today" (When she's sick she "eats kind of whatever" Ummm....ok)
-  Yet another poop story (She almost crapped in her pants in a public bathroom)
- Her eating disorder psychiatrist was upset that she deprived herself that slice of cake at her grandpa's birthday. "Because it's not like you have cake everyday" HA! Someone send him a link to her mukbang video playlist.


----------



## Igotdigusted (Aug 18, 2019)

Okay rate me mad. Is she a motherf*cking idiot?!!!! She has a body riddled with tumors that she doesn’t know if they are malignant, her lungs have shadows, he spleen might croak soon, she has clots, is unable to breathe, might soon be dying and she goes to bloody Starbucks and uses that annoyingly soft voice as she flirts with the camera? 
Checked out instantly...no not doing this. Whoever sacrifices their sanity to give us a walk through has a kudos from me.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Aug 18, 2019)

TLDR; Chantal looks fatter than ever and makes the same excuses as to why she is going to die of her gluttony; with that sick LifebyJen voice; ad nauseam.


----------



## Pudgy Bear Claws (Aug 18, 2019)

Let's see how far I can get in this 43 minute horrorfest.

*At Starbucks, orders a venti cold brew, 4 pumps of sugar free cinnamon dolce and a splash of cream plus egg bites. She acknowledges it's a crappy choice but, eh.
*Feels a bit better, cough is gone but she's still fatigued and has a big painful lump on the right side of her neck where some lymph nodes are. She had it checked but the doctor didn't think it was anything.
*Promises to get to vlog schedule, acknowledges she's not good at it.
*Shopping for drain cleaner and roach stuff. Says she cleaned up two roach nests in her kitchen, her building is infested.
*Says the egg bites give her egg farts and egg shits
*Babbles about the stuffed hysterectomy Peetz have her. Says she's "for sure" having surgery but has to see doctors for pretests.
*The "nectrotized" comment may indicate a blood clot in her lung that resolved, left scar tissue
*Bibi has the weekend off and she's making dinner for him and his friend, a beef curry
*It's "no joke" and she's really getting serious about her health this time
*Annoying babbling about how much she loves 80s music, Tears for Fears
*Going to some crunchy-sounding grocery store because she doesn't have anything else to do
*Admits some of her past behavior was bad, that she was a bitch, looking forward to her surgery - she has to have a vertical incision because of past surgery and it'll mean a longer healing process. Lots of babbling about her doctors and man, is she dumb
*Whining that a doctor she was saw "condescending" about her weight, that no one went over her CT results, said anything about the needle biopsy on her lungs, admits it could be her fault for not dealing with the cysts earlier but then goes on to blame her doctor for telling her she could try holistic things, etc., firstI
*Says today will be a "talky" video (*no shit, Chintal*)
*Acknowledges she's making her family worry, her grandma cry. Says she's helping take care of her grandma, cooking, cleaning her house and doing her laundry even though granny is worried she's not well enough
*Oh Christ, talking about needing to go to the bathroom because coffee gives her the shits
*More yapping. Now talking about getting stuck in an old elevator at Sears
*Yay, a shit story! She had to go #2 but there were people in the bathroom and she was waiting for them to leave but they didn't so she just crapped and kept flushing so no one could hear
*Bought a lot of fruit, stuff for salads, cheese, salami, olives, guacamole for the diet her doctor recommended
*Please make it stop, she's completely manic and rambling
*Giving a sleep apnea PSA, says she's "legitimately concerned" for some YouTubers (probably looking at you, Hamber)
*Talking about how she didn't want to live sometimes before she started her psychiatric meds
*Ha, getting snarky about fatties who use scooters
*Says she can't restrict/eliminate whole food groups, says she's not going to eat ranch dressing right now though. Eating disorder doctor told her she could have had small piece of cake at her grandpa's birthday
*Eating salad, tomato, plum vinegar, salami, Swiss cheese, Brazil nuts, guacamole, avocado
*Took a nap, Bibi and his friend went out instead of her cooking (she thinks, says she "blacked out")
*The swelling in her neck appears to be gone
*If she cooks, she'll put the recipe up tomorrow

I'm never doing this shit again.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 18, 2019)

Pudgy Bear Claws said:


> Says she's helping take care of her grandma, cooking, cleaning her house and doing her laundry even though granny is worried she's not well enough


Bullshit. She doesn't even do this shit at her own house. And you know damn well if she WAS doing it, she'd vlog about it to show how charitable and kind she is. This is the same bitch that sat in the car and sent her elderly grandmother into the grocery store to get food for her, because she couldn't do all that walking.


----------



## meowmix (Aug 18, 2019)

She actually ordered a grande cold brew in a venti-size cup with extra ice (why?????????? so it gets watered down faster?) and 4 pumps of sugar free cinnamon dolce. That's even worse than a regular venti -- 4 pumps in a grande? Just order a cup of the syrup.

Fake Sweeteners: they won't make you fatter but will still rot your insides


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Aug 18, 2019)

Pudgy Bear Claws said:


> cheese, salami


those are the cancerous items she complained of, yes?


----------



## Dutch Courage (Aug 18, 2019)

So, Clotso is offended that the substitute doctor was "condescending" about her weight, eh?  'Bout time one of those milquetoast Canuck doctors gave her some shit about it.

The content-to-length ratio of this video is one of her worst ever.  Lots of repetition and sperging.

She has a "mass" on her spleen that needs to be checked.  She has swollen glands that hurt.  She admits that she should have started taking care of her health earlier.

She throws subtle shade at Amberlynn AND Amy for not getting CPAP machines.  She won't name names, but she knows a YouTuber who sleeps "sitting up" (Amberlynn) and another who sleeps with a fan blowing on her (Amy, who says in _her_ recent video the fan produces oxygen; without the oxygen produced by the fan, she wakes up with serious migraines. Gawd deathfatties are stupid)  Chantal says once she puts on the CPAP, she feels "so cozy"

Chantal buys her precious Starbucks Egg Bites (incidentally, I have never seen anyone else eat them ever; they sure don't look very tasty) and heavy cream drink.  She tells us that the Egg Bites always give her the runny shits.  Later, after she has a shitting episode while some woman was trapped in the restroom putting on makeup, she tells us coffee gives her the runny shits too.  (Memo to Blubberhead: _everything_ gives you the shits when you have pounds and pounds of shit in your system)

She will no longer deprive herself of any food group, because that never works if you have BED.  So, dairy and cheese are back on!

She was supposed to cook a fancy meal for Bibi and his friend, but she passed out for seven hours and when she came to, they were gone.  She is also gonna cook for Grandma, and scrub out her oven.  She also has to de-clog her own sink.  She is happy because the drugs give her so much energy to clean.  She used to hate to clean, and now she has such a clean apartment.  Another good thing about the drugs is that they cured her of being bitchy; she used to get "so angry", but doesn't anymore.

When Bibi isn't around, her cats are such good company.

She was tempted to use a scooter at the supermarket, but had the willpower not to.

She knows this week was supposed to be "viewer's choice", but she'll get to those some other time.  She wanted to do _this _video.

_41 minutes _of this stuff, and it all could have fit in 5 minutes with a normal person.

Does she look fat?  Yep.  Unlike most people, who lose weight and look gaunt when they get really sick, she looks as plump as ever, still yanking the seatbelt every minute or so to keep it from chafing her neck.

Her downfall may turn out to be swift.  No sign that she is doing _anything _that could potentially stave off death.  But the doctor was condescending.  That really bothers her.


----------



## ZH 792 (Aug 18, 2019)

The doctor likely read her chart, muttered "what the fuck?" to himself and became angry. Condescention was his way of being polite and not screaming WTF at you. Sorry Chantal, you aren't going to get a lot of sympathy ans asspats from doctors after you've let those cysts fester and grow for the last two years. 

There will be no surgery in our gorl's future. Just more drive thrus.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Aug 18, 2019)

Coffee and egg shits "to the max". If she knows she's going to be oat and aboat you'd think she would refrain from eating foods that are immediately shit-inducing. Or at least find a private toilet. How shameless she is to waddle into a bathroom full of people and gas them out, when just a few days ago she was complaining about someone hotboxing the elevator she was in.

Eta: She mentions pulling the underwire out of the bra she's wearing and throwing it away at the hospital, does that mean she's wearing a bra with underwire on one side and not the other? So dumb.


----------



## Aldora (Aug 18, 2019)

LOL, Chantal won’t get any kind of surgery, because she won’t be able to stick to the pre-op regimen.

Also, if a doctor recommended treating cysts near your ovaries holistically, it’s probably because Chantal went to a holistic doctor. We all know what a low opinion Chantal has about modern western medicine.

ETA:



Dutch Courage said:


> She was tempted to use a scooter at the supermarket, but had the willpower not to.



I’ve said it before and I will say it again, the second Chantal starts using a walker or a scooter, it is game over for her, she will become less and less mobile and more and more lazy and she won’t give a fuck what anyone has to say about it. Chantal has been looking for an excuse to start using mobility aids for a while now, and her now fauxcancer is going to be it!


----------



## Chantfatty (Aug 18, 2019)

In her latest upload her cheeks look dark.

A) SHITTY ATTEMPT AT CONTOURING 
B) DIABETES IS IN FULL FORCE
C) BURGER KING STOVE SCRAPINGS


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Aug 18, 2019)

pinkbutterfly said:


> New video is up.



Well, well, well will you look at that -our cancer Queen is fatter than ever.
Those masses throughout her body sure curbed her appetite.
Either her medical report pointed to some bad times ahead & she's going to eat herself to death before the cancer kills her, or she lied.
We have plenty of time to wait her out.


----------



## Jackisnotaname (Aug 18, 2019)

I want to take a moment to appreciate the sheer gall of Chantal in this video. She begins the video with a mea culpa and pledges to start keeping her promises. Makes a huge deal about her promise to throw a dinner party for her "boyfriend" and an out of town guest. Then blows off the promise to take a nap. But doesn't feel badly about it because the "boyfriend" was able to forsee that she was an unreliable liar and fend for himself and she needed to rest because going to a Starbucks, the bathroom and a grocery store is a whirlwind day. 

Astounding.


----------



## Free the Pedos (Aug 18, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> Eta: She mentions pulling the underwire out of the bra she's wearing and throwing it away at the hospital, does that mean she's wearing a bra with underwire on one side and not the other? So dumb.



Some underwire bras have one long underwire that goes under both breasts. Either way, she’s crazy.


----------



## thejackal (Aug 18, 2019)

Jackisnotaname said:


> I want to take a moment to appreciate the sheer gall of Chantal in this video. She begins the video with a mea culpa and pledges to start keeping her promises. Makes a huge deal about her promise to throw a dinner party for her "boyfriend" and an out of town guest. Then blows off the promise to take a nap. But doesn't feel badly about it because the "boyfriend" was able to forsee that she was an unreliable liar and fend for himself and she needed to rest because going to a Starbucks, the bathroom and a grocery store is a whirlwind day.
> 
> Astounding.



Unfortunately for her the "7 hour nap" where she woke up around 9pm with Bibi and his friend long gone is a sign she's using the Vyvanse improperly.  She sounds like a full on narc crashing after a sustained up period.


----------



## Skin Fold Odor (Aug 18, 2019)

Wonder what this is about?
It is under the Youtube Underground 'it’s ready' remix video.


----------



## bev (Aug 18, 2019)

Skin Fold Odor said:


> View attachment 896692
> 
> Wonder what this is about?
> It is under the Youtube Underground 'it’s ready' remix video.


It's about nothing.

If Chantal really had to tell her something meaningful or worthwhile, she would have already DMed Yaba herself. Chantal wants attention from the speculation that's bound to arise from people reading the comments. That's it.


----------



## Lilac_loud (Aug 18, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Does she look fat? Yep. Unlike most people, who lose weight and look gaunt when they get really sick, she looks as plump as ever, still yanking the seatbelt every minute or so to keep it from chafing her neck.


Ugh! Has this stupid bitch ever checked the seat belt adjustment above the door? There is an adjustment for shorties to be able to lower the belt to keep it from choking you. 
No doubt she never knew it was there because she can’t even fucking turn her head from side to side. How does she even drive!


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Aug 18, 2019)

Did I hallucinate or imagine that Chantal was giving up dairy? The coffee had heavy cream and those nasty egg bites have cheese...oh wait- Chantal lies. Nevermind.


----------



## Angry New Ager (Aug 18, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> Did I hallucinate or imagine that Chantal was giving up dairy? The coffee had heavy cream and those nasty egg bites have cheese...oh wait- Chantal lies. Nevermind.


She changed her mind because the alleged psychiatrist she's allegedly seeing for her alleged BED allegedly told her that restricting _any_ food groups was a bad thing, and would result in bingeing. 

Said therapist also told Chantal it would have been okay to have eaten a small piece of cake at her grandfather's birthday party--so therefore we're to infer that stuffing the piece meant "for Bibi" into her face on the way home wasn't such a big deal. Dumbest retcon ever.


----------



## THOTto (Aug 18, 2019)

My favorite out of the numerous reasons she won’t get surgery is her lying about blood thinners. You can’t be on them and get major (or certain minor) surgeries, you’d bleed out. Even though she hasn’t been taking them, she’s been telling doctors she has. Oh and she’d have to be psychologically stable to get sliced as well. Usually means having to bring in reports from the doctors she’s seeing and any lies she’s told would be exposed, reports often require a copy of doctors notes as well. Oh man, I’d kill to be a fly to on the wall to see all the shit she talks about other doctors.

Also ten bucks says “condescending” means “you’re too fat to get surgery, lose weight or it won’t happen.”


----------



## 89elbees (Aug 18, 2019)

Wow, I leave Chantal for a month and she's gone and gotten herself cancer. I wouldn't wish that on anyone, obviously, but uh... how'd that grape fast to shrink your cysts work out? Hate to say we told you so, but...


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Aug 18, 2019)

Lilac_loud said:


> Ugh! Has this stupid bitch ever checked the seat belt adjustment above the door? There is an adjustment for shorties to be able to lower the belt to keep it from choking you.
> No doubt she never knew it was there because she can’t even fucking turn her head from side to side. How does she even drive!



She might have adjusted it as much as it can go. Those things aredesigned for humans. If it would fit her, it would be unsafe for actual people.


----------



## Lilac_loud (Aug 18, 2019)

I’ve tried to see how the belt level is on her other car ramblings but her fat head is in the way so I’m unable to see it but the belt appears to pull up too high. For her size if she had it actually set lower it would be laying on her shoulder and not cutting through her neck. But then again this is exceptional Chantal.


----------



## CH 815 (Aug 18, 2019)

Chantal's brain would be fried within an hour of having this installed 








						Microchips implanted in obese people's brains electroshock them when they think about food
					

Six morbidly obese people have agreed to take part in a trial using brain microchips to control binge eating and improving their health.




					digit.fyi


----------



## dark_lob1111 (Aug 18, 2019)

thejackal said:


> Unfortunately for her the "7 hour nap" where she woke up around 9pm with Bibi and his friend long gone is a sign she's using the Vyvanse improperly.  She sounds like a full on narc crashing after a sustained up period.


yikes... *Sleep* is as important as *food* and *exercise*-source. It's like a three headed hydra, she needs to address all as one, exercise encourages sleep, which encourages a healthier appetite. Heavy sleep slows down your metabolism, this slowed metabolism can mean less cravings in the morning for someone like Chantal. Go to bed *on time* Chantal, you might make a dent in your cuntishins.


----------



## AngelBitch (Aug 18, 2019)

Blotto said:


> Oh and she’d have to be psychologically stable to get sliced.


unless Canada is very different grin the us, there are no psych requirements for a hysterectomy. imo any surgeon's main concern with chantal would be the years and years of documented non compliance with medical orders. hysterectomy is major surgery, especially a full vertical cut, not a davinci method. it's a rough recovery that requires multiple daily walks to ensure clots don't form and to spur healing, as well as impeccable cleanliness to keep infections of the incision from occurring. even if she made it off the operating table, she'd end up riddled with infection because she can't manage to keep herself clean now, there's no chance she'll do it while in pain and hopped up on pain meds for weeks.

she also has no one to take care of her, which she would need. bibi certainly isn't going to be taking her for the three or four daily walks she'll need, and he won't be cooking for her and helping clean her incision and going to pick up her meds, take her to the follow up appointments cause you can't drive for at least a month, 6 weeks preferably. 

in short, this is never going to happen. and if it does, it will be the end for her, one way or another.


----------



## THOTto (Aug 18, 2019)

AngelBitch said:


> unless Canada is very different grin the us, there are no psych requirements for a hysterectomy. imo any surgeon's main concern with chantal would be the years and years of documented non compliance with medical orders. hysterectomy is major surgery, especially a full vertical cut, not a davinci method. it's a rough recovery that requires multiple daily walks to ensure clots don't form and to spur healing, as well as impeccable cleanliness to keep infections of the incision from occurring. even if she made it off the operating table, she'd end up riddled with infection because she can't manage to keep herself clean now, there's no chance she'll do it while in pain and hopped up on pain meds for weeks.
> 
> she also has no one to take care of her, which she would need. bibi certainly isn't going to be taking her for the three or four daily walks she'll need, and he won't be cooking for her and helping clean her incision and going to pick up her meds, take her to the follow up appointments cause you can't drive for at least a month, 6 weeks preferably.
> 
> in short, this is never going to happen. and if it does, it will be the end for her, one way or another.


Canada has a law where if it’s life threatening a doctor has to legally treat them. Yes, any surgeon worth their salt would be freaked out by her history, more then likely they’d see the psych meds and her bragging about being mentally ill and demand a passed psych evaluation to play for time. Surgery is rough on the mind as well. Along with that psych meds interact with the pain meds so that would be an issue as well. I could probably write a dissertation on all the issues with what’s being said. 

Fun story time, I’ve heard about deathfat patients about Chantal’s size. Paitent needed a hip replacement, went to one surgeon was told to lose weight. This upset them, they viewed it as taking too long and refused to get WLS. Being a nurse they used their connections to find an older surgeon who would operate on them as is. Goes thru with it, and after a few weeks something went wrong. They go to get it checked out and it turns out the surgeon was using outdated techniques and the hardware for the hip replacement broke. Patient is wheelchair bound in agony, their pain meds have been cut back after months of no improvement and they require a revision surgery to save their life. Because of the struggle their mental state has fallen even worse then their physical.

While Chantal won’t have hardware a million things can go wrong. Some of which you mentioned before. But shit like this is why surgeons make fat patients lose  weight first. I have no doubt weight loss along with a psych check would be pulled not because it’s required but as a play for time and to find any excuse not to operate on her.

As far as infection goes I agree completely agree, incisions aren’t the hardest thing to care for, but when you’re surrounded in filth that’s another story. She would also be expected to walk same day of surgery and every day while in the hospital, noncompliant right off I’m sure. After major surgery there’s usually a 30 day follow up, 3 and six month etc. driving clearance would be at the surgeons discretion and if she’s not walking every day, usually it’s standing and moving every 15-30 minutes- she wouldn’t be in shape to drive either, in fact like the patient above she’d be in worse shape all together.

But I have my doubts she would survive an operation, Anesthesia is weight based and with her sleep apnea there’s a good chance she’d stop breathing, because of her heart issues that would be an extra wrench in the plans. I have no doubt her inability to breathe would require someone manually doing it throughout the surgery which has its own risk factors. And to think all she had to do was eat one less beef n cheddar a day and go for a walk every day to avoid all these problems.


----------



## Lilac_loud (Aug 18, 2019)

bev said:


> It's about nothing.
> 
> If Chantal really had to tell her something meaningful or worthwhile, she would have already DMed Yaba herself. Chantal wants attention from the speculation that's bound to arise from people reading the comments. That's it.


I saw Yaba’s _Amberlynn Reid Hair Dandruff reaction Video. _She mentioned she was notified about Chantal’s request to dm her. She told Chantal to dm her if she has anything she wants to talk about. 
The very beginning of her video had me lmao. Pretty funny.


----------



## Who Now (Aug 19, 2019)

I wish we knew exactly what her medical issues are. It would be easier to either feel bad for her or roll your eyes if we saw the actual report or had a recording of what the doctor actually said. Like with doctors telling her about what to eat, she picks and chooses what she wants to hear, so we don't even know what the whole story is, cancer or not.  I don't even think its necessarily hiding it from us, I just think she removes anything she doesn't want to know about from her mind. On the other hand, she can lie and make shit up to make herself feel better too.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Aug 19, 2019)

Who Now said:


> I just think she removes anything she doesn't want to know about from her mind. On the other hand, she can lie and make shit up to make herself feel better too.



She can also lie and make shit up to make herself look worse, so people pity her. It also gives her an excuse to do what she wants because she deserves a treat to feel better, she is a warrior for going to the doctor, etc...


----------



## Aldora (Aug 19, 2019)

Who Now said:


> I wish we knew exactly what her medical issues are.


Maybe she just doesn't have any real ones?


----------



## Jackisnotaname (Aug 19, 2019)

Aldora said:


> Maybe she just doesn't have any real ones?



You mean other than being super morbidly obese, I assume.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Aug 19, 2019)

She's been playing around with an app called faceapp. This one kinda terrifies me:




Spoiler: more dumb pics


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Aug 19, 2019)

This one isn't bad.





She should use it for her obituaries.


----------



## Strine (Aug 19, 2019)

Don't worry... you won't.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Aug 19, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> This one isn't bad.
> 
> View attachment 898574
> 
> She should use it for her obituaries.


K that one kind of makes me sad for her. This is a totally attainable look...for a human. I know there will be disagreement here, but just hear me out. regardless of the balding and bad skin and obvious unfortunate fat distribution, Chantal did have a prettish face at one time. She's was prettier than Hamber or Anna or any of the others honestly. Clearly, her cuntiness makes her automatically ugly and all of the aforementioned issues take away from any natural beauty she may have ever had, but let's just all take time to appreciate whoever created that app. They earned their shekels.


----------



## 89elbees (Aug 19, 2019)

I'm no psychologist, but posting a slew of filtered selfies + showing absolute disinterest in your cancer diagnosis is a _really strange _coping mechanism. Not that I expected her to take action, but I thought she'd at least have a freak out. Not quite sure what to think, honestly. I'm torn on whether I think she's lying or she's that absolutely detached from reality.


----------



## foodiebloobie (Aug 19, 2019)

89elbees said:


> I think she's lying or she's that absolutely detached from reality.



Chantal has proven herself to be quite exceptional time and time again. I am willing to bet that she is just very detached from reality and will just maintain the status quo until the impact of her illnesses start to be unavoidable, especially if she has surgery. That is going to be a very difficult recovery. She is going to be cut open, have serious wound care, possible chemo etc etc. When she "feels" sick, she will "act" sick. 

If she's lying, an obvious tell would be her delaying her surgery and probably have another bout of bullshitting with her vegan healing crap.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 19, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> This one isn't bad.
> 
> View attachment 898574
> 
> She should use it for her obituaries.


This is as bad as Amberlynns catfishing selfies. She looks "better" but she's still clearly an obese woman.


----------



## Barbarella (Aug 19, 2019)

She was never pretty. That app didn’t just smooth skin and remove fat, it changed her bone structure and the width between features. If she had always been thin she wouldn’t look anything like that. Her sister is not pretty but has an amazing body so gives off a better impression. And her sister has better features than Chantel, her eyes don’t seem so wide-set. Not that it matters, Chantel could look like a supermodel and people would start thinking of her as ugly because of her personality. 

Just a reminder-Chantel has not been diagnosed with cancer. Masses and lesions are usually not cancerous. She deliberately only read a couple of sentences of her scan results-the ones that made it sound bad. All it really said was that a follow up should be done. They cannot tell if anything is cancer until they put cells on a slide. That’s the next step, either a biopsy or a surgery. She’s just looking for asspats as always. 

I didn’t watch her video because she’s just too boring. And thank you to those who do recaps!  But I started it just to see what she looks like and she’s visibly gained weight. She’s lost what little facial definition she had left.  

If she does have a surgery, I predict she’ll become bedbound. Most deathfats who end up in bed have had some sort of injury. Doctors know that which is one of many reasons they’d prefer not to operate on her. “First, do no harm” means weighing options and choosing between uncertainties and picking the one that does the least damage. What is certain is Chantel is not compliant, doesn’t follow up, and surgery is a huge risk, plus her lifespan is already under ten years. Compare that to operating and the much bigger chance she’ll end up in bed and her life will be cut down to two years or less, she may throw a clot and die or have a stroke- and I know what most would choose. They’d at least want to see if she could lose 20 lbs just to show she’ll do what they say. And she won’t. 

Couldn’t happen to a nicer person.


----------



## thejackal (Aug 20, 2019)

She's never been pretty.  At best she was a 5/10 like AL that was already 75-100 lbs overweight as a teen.  She has no cheekbones, wide set eyes, broad forehead, bulbous nose and a mini jay leno chin.  Her face is relatively symmetrical so that saves her a bit.  Please as noted she's a total bitch so nothing is lost.


----------



## Gawdamit (Aug 20, 2019)

She doesn't want to get old. LOL She wont live that long


----------



## PatTraverse (Aug 20, 2019)

She already looks like the Crypt-Keeper at 35 without the make up and the scalp soot so it is actually a blessing that we will never see her as an actual elderly citizen.


----------



## fatfuck (Aug 20, 2019)

i don't think she realizes that having blood clots and being 400 lbs and immobile is a death sentence or ticket to becoming a vegetable


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (Aug 20, 2019)

Gawdamit said:


> She doesn't want to get old. LOL She wont live that long



You should always be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Aug 20, 2019)

thejackal said:


> She's never been pretty.  At best she was a 5/10 like AL that was already 75-100 lbs overweight as a teen.  She has no cheekbones, wide set eyes, broad forehead, bulbous nose and a mini jay leno chin.  Her face is relatively symmetrical so that saves her a bit.  Please as noted she's a total bitch so nothing is lost.


Oh, no, I completely agree. I was only thinking that she was prettier than the others. Not pretty in general. She was blind, stinking drunk fuckable. That's a completely different scale.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Aug 20, 2019)

She has been stuck for content for three weeks now.  Her last official video of her Keto series was posted August 1.

Since then, she has uploaded _four_ long videos of her doing _nothing_ but sperging about her health, two livestreams masquerading as videos in which she does _nothing_ but sperg about her health, Netflix, and cheese, and one video of mentally-challenged cat voices.

If she were anybody else, she would be averaging about two dozen views each.  She has always had very little content to base a channel on, but without mukbangs and wacko diets there truly is nothing left, it seems.  Perhaps long boring talks about masses on her organs is all we have to look forward to now...

If she had a brain in her head, she would realize this and walk away.  However, we have based all our lulz on the premise that she has no brain, and we have been rewarded for it.  So here's hoping she is still a moron and does something stupid soon.


----------



## Igotdigusted (Aug 20, 2019)

As for those pics....pretty is as pretty does....

and she certainly does not do pretty.....


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Aug 20, 2019)

Since nobody really cares about her, how will we know when she finally dies?


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Aug 20, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> Since nobody really cares about her, how will we know when she finally dies?


We'll know it when bibi will be free


----------



## Computer Spirit (Aug 20, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> She has been stuck for content for three weeks now.  Her last official video of her Keto series was posted August 1.
> 
> If she had a brain in her head, she would realize this and walk away.  However, we have based all our lulz on the premise that she has no brain, and we have been rewarded for it.  So here's hoping she is still a moron and does something stupid soon.



I really think these kinds of people get stuck in pattern repeat. They have an inability to change or innovate even if it is forced upon them, and once they learn a behavior, they can do very little to alter it, even if it's not a successful behavior. (i.e. for those of them who actually manage to have jobs- "This is how so-and-so told me to perform this task, so I am unable to perform it any other way even if trained differently to maximize efficiency." They will even perform the new task exactly as you train them to do it, but as soon as you leave go back to the old.) 

I speculate that this is not because of past trauma, addictions or what have you, but the main issue would be that their level of NPD is so high that they lack all ability to self analyze. The little that they appear to do is just for show with the right kinds of people so that they can get ass pats. Even then, I'm not sure they're intelligent enough to realize they are doing it. It's like this innate instinct that they have. Anyone who does not respond accordingly is "mean". 

So we will see her particular pattern repeat over and over until she completely disappears one day, likely because she has lost the ability to post videos or has passed away.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Aug 20, 2019)

I think she'd want asspats and sympathy even from the great beyond. Peetz probably knows all of her passwords and such and would post on her social medias. Death wouldn't even stop her from being an attention whore.


----------



## DongMiguel (Aug 20, 2019)

Hey, if she were to die, at least she'd finally lose all that weight.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Aug 20, 2019)

I wonder how long she would have lasted if modern medicine weren’t so modern yet. It must be so frustrating to work in the medical field this day and age with this many complacent patients.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Aug 20, 2019)

A couple hours ago she posted on her community site that she was going to have a video out tonight. One with Peetz.
I could kick myself for not getting a screenshot because it's now gone. Going back on yet another promise?

This is a person who makes an awful lot of promises she never intends to keep. I can't figure out how she still has subs. She treats them like garbage.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Aug 20, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> A couple hours ago she posted on her community site that she was going to have a video out tonight. One with Peetz.
> I could kick myself for not getting a screenshot because it's now gone. Going back on yet another promise?
> 
> This is a person who makes an awful lot of promises she never intends to keep. I can't figure out how she still has subs. She treats them like garbage.



I'm surprised it has not been posted yet, though when I first saw it posted, it had like 8 comments after an hour.  For someone with 57K subs, that's a shitty ratio that screams "you're boring and there's nothing left to say". 

I just checked it which is several hours later: annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd it's gone. It basically was her saying she was feeling better, did a video with Peetz. I guess she deleted it because barely any comments or any she did get were probably hounding her to go back (start?) the Doctors recommended plan. Which I remind is laid out for any idiot complete with daily plans, portion sizes and lists of foods to eat and avoid including foods high in Vitamin K due to her blood thinners, which indicates it's a custom plan. Shame I didn't have the opportunity to screen grab it.


----------



## Ellana (Aug 20, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> A couple hours ago she posted on her community site that she was going to have a video out tonight. One with Peetz.
> I could kick myself for not getting a screenshot because it's now gone. Going back on yet another promise?
> 
> This is a person who makes an awful lot of promises she never intends to keep. I can't figure out how she still has subs. She treats them like garbage.







https://archive.md/co7E3So how 'bout that evening with Peetz, Chantal?


----------



## dismissfrogs (Aug 21, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> Since nobody really cares about her, how will we know when she finally dies?



She has living family. And Peetz. Grandma would probably pay to have an obit in the paper, and Peetz would do something dumb online.

Also that creepy mod of hers would probably blame the haters for her death.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 21, 2019)

I'm watching a video right now, of a guy doing a keto shopping trip. I have no idea why YouTube suggested this to me, but I watched it out of curiosity. There is no way Chintel could actually have done this diet successfully, and I'm amazed anyone actually thought she was actually doing it. He's reading every nutrition label, discussing the carb content of the chemical thickeners in processed foods, he's discussing what to look out for when buying processed goods, and he's doing this with the cost of things and the ease of cooking and preparing meals in mind. Basically all the shit he's saying to do, she didn't do.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Aug 21, 2019)

Ellana said:


> View attachment 900461
> https://archive.md/co7E3So how 'bout that evening with Peetz, Chantal?


Thank you! This was the one.
This is a woman no one should ever believe. She comes out of nowhere to write this, deletes it & of course doesn't follow through.
She felt good enough to fool around on IG playing with a face app, but couldn't put out a video she promised to post.

Now ask why I don't believe any of her medical issues.
Chantal lies.


----------



## Entertain me (Aug 21, 2019)

Chantal's so boring you guys. Might this be the end of the lulz? She only has her channel for the attention, asspats and of course the $$$. She has nothing to offer though, no mukbangs, no weightloss, no "lifestyle", not even chimpouts, nothing of interest whilst being dependent on the $$$. Ooooff, I am bored. And who wants to watch a partially or even totally made up cancer/cysts/surgery/hospital saga?
By the way, I thought that hysterectomy plushy was actually really cute, rate me autistic, but I thought it was really thoughful of Peetz to give it to her, but of course it was from Peetz and not from "Rock" Bibi, no surprises there.


----------



## fatfuck (Aug 21, 2019)

whatever this is, it's only temporary. we've been through this before a couple of times when she either took time off social media (but kept spamming instagram daily) or lack of/boring content.

one thing is almost for certain though, she'll be back fatter than ever with comments disabled and a mukbang sooner or later. we all know that she's stuffing her face daily no matter what she says.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Aug 21, 2019)

She looks even fatter.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Aug 21, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> She looks even fatter.




Christ alive, you ain't kidding...






Says she's really struggling right now.  She doesn't know why, but she has some ideas... _So do I!! _ You eat too much!!

She begins to tell us what ails her, but _seven minutes _in, after interrupting the same sentence about 20 times with pointless asides about makeup, she has failed to explain anything except she's been sick and depressed.  She obnoxiously interrupts herself through the entire video with stupid shit about makeup... "I just don't wanna look like death", she says at some point, looking like death itself.

Finally at 7:15, she admits she "failed miserably" at Keto (no shit, Sherlock)  She rolls her eyes at her doctors.  One wants to put her on a diet (and she visibly grimices at the thought), but the head shrink doesn't want her to diet (whaa?)  So none of it is her fault.  It is the fault of the doctors because they don't agree.

The ED doctor wants her to eat balanced meals and cut out all the fucking shit deprivation diets.  She concedes, unconvincingly, "I guess...that's what I'm gonna do..." as if he asked her to do the most unnatural thing in the world.

She says something vague about joining therapy.  She keeps claiming no therapy in her region is tailored to binge eating disorder.

She goes on and on about the doctor's crazy plan: three balanced meals a day, healthy food, some fruit.  She tells us binges are triggered by leaving out food groups (so cheese is in!)  Apparently, these recommendations are too basic for her.  But she'll show us her meals.  She can eat what she likes, she says.

She admits the haters were right about eating in the car.  She just "forgets" sometimes; she isn't conscious of what she does sometimes.

She got a call back from the CT scan nurse.  The nurse said, "oh, we're not worried about any of that"  So Chantal says she doesn't have to worry anymore.  But it all sounds like absolutely nothing; a stubbed toe would be more severe from the sound of it.

Blood clot results on Monday.  She is hoping they are gone.

She says her doctor doesn't understand Keto, so Chantal (Ph.D.) had to explain the concept to him.  He wants to drop her as a patient for not listening to him, so now she's gonna listen.  (I thought her Keto was "doctor approved"?)





This is how she looks after all that stupid makeup, and then she's talkin' about all the food she plans to buy later.

She's gonna push herself so hard to keep on track.  She needs to try to get back on track to "battle this fat", which I take as admission that she has not engaged in the fat battle for weeks...

She really does seem stupid and clueless.  Clotso is gonna die...


----------



## Aldora (Aug 21, 2019)

What a waste of a Klimt picture.


----------



## Angry New Ager (Aug 21, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> She looks even fatter.


I made it to roughly 0:50, when she uttered her first lie with, "I'm going to be honest with you guys," and I IRL yelled, "No! You won't."

How the fuck did she get that much fatter that quickly?! It already takes a ridiculous number of calories for her to maintain, but to have gained so obviously, in such a short time? She must be double-fisting cheesecakes, or eating an extra pizza a day to keep her sugars up. Fucking unreal. Bitch has a death wish, just like Kelly Ronahan and Anna Johnson, and it's anybody's guess who will get a special box with an announcement that they're FUCKING DEAD on the front page first.


----------



## thejackal (Aug 21, 2019)

She sure does love to waste the docs' time.  The attention they give her is the most she gets in her life.


----------



## SodaLove (Aug 21, 2019)

I can’t believe I had to watch this dumb fatso put deodorant, no wait, her “pit stick” on her massive stinky pits while she lets out a hee hee tick. Why does anything she does surprise me anymore.


----------



## Barbarella (Aug 21, 2019)

Forgot to post this. But it’s too good to waste:


----------



## Skin Fold Odor (Aug 21, 2019)

‘I don’t wanna look like death’ 
Well sis, maybe you should have thought about that 200lbs ago. You look like death inside and out.


----------



## Who Now (Aug 21, 2019)

She thinks that by looking as bad as possible when the video starts, she will be magically transformed by her powers of make up.
Also, is this what they cal the dog days of summer?  I''m soooooooooo bored with bolth ALR and Chin.


----------



## THOTto (Aug 21, 2019)

I’m so happy her massive pimple is still there to remind us that she doesn’t wash her face. He gave away that she slapped some foundation or concealer down (not that it’s that hard to tell since we’ve seen her without.) I say the zit is an honorary kiwi.


Spoiler: Hello friend








Onto the fun stuff, I don’t know how she’s gaining so much on stims but god it cracks me up. Enjoy them while you can, I don’t know if it was the psychiatrist or eating disorder doctor who gave the script to her, I think the latter, but that script is going to be yanked faster then you can say noncompliance. Also fun fact; lowered skin care (who knew it could get worse?) is a sign of stimulant abuse, along with increased narcissism.

For the medical stuff, it makes me think whatever she got was bad news. Before you lynch me, hear me out- Chantal’s never been one to drop a lie so quickly, particularly about health stuff. We all know she’s in denial about her weight and the problems caused by it, I’m guessing she got the ‘this is dangerous, but you’re too fat for treatment/have to lose weight’ talk and her ego couldn’t handle it so she’s trying to believe her own lie. I could be totally wrong but it’s just a habit I’ve noticed. Even if she dodged it this time, the next few months should be interesting. Either way 

Also much love and drinks to @Dutch Courage , I don’t know how you handle this drivel Dutchy. Your sacrifice isn’t in vain.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Aug 21, 2019)

We all know she is never going to successfully lose any weight (and keep it off). I think she knows it too. The charade of it all has gone past laughable to annoying and pathetic at this point. She should just go back to mukbangs. At least that would be honest.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Aug 21, 2019)

Aldora said:


> What a waste of a Klimt picture.


I think it's the stupid ass autistic lights that really set it off. I'm sure Klimt, himself, would be proud.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Aug 21, 2019)

Skin Fold Odor said:


> ‘I don’t wanna look like death’
> Well sis, maybe you should have thought about that 200lbs ago. You look like death inside and out.



Wtf is she talking about? Gorl is one beef n cheddar away from being a literal bloated corpse instead of just looking like one.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Aug 21, 2019)

Chantal has been deleting comments. I know, what a surprise. Unfortunately I didn't get screencaps before refreshing the page, but there was a clear drop in numbers. The comment that had the most likes compared Chantal's body to a busted up house. The comment explained that piling on makeup was no different than hanging up new curtains hoping that no one will notice the leaking pipes, the cracks in the ceiling, and the filthy floors. Chantal hopes we won't notice how much fatter she's gotten, but most people can wear necklaces without them being engulfed by face and neck fat. Exhibit A:


Barbarella said:


> Forgot to post this. But it’s too good to waste:  View attachment 901516



So, what comments are we left with now?





That's right, Chantal, give yourself a break and rest as much as you need. You deserve to be praised for rolling out of bed and putting on makeup. Go enjoy a beef n' cheddar, after all you did take a shower which must have been a monumental effort. Maybe a bigger hugbox will make those blood clots disappear, just like those mean ol' comments you deleted.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Aug 21, 2019)

Aldora said:


> What a waste of a Klimt picture.



Are you kidding, terrible 1/4 size reprints of “The Kiss” have been a staple of TJMaxx and IKEA decor for a decade. The addition of tacky Xmas lights are just a bonus.

 I’ve actually mentioned this before but her Kiss print and stupid Eiffel Tower print are just examples of her total lack of taste. I expect a Van Gogh Starry Night or Sunflower print somewhere, or since she’s so edgy maybe The Scream or an Escher print. The shit on her walls is a perfect example of someone with no taste but who thinks these cheap wall decor selections make them seem cosmopolitan. The $5 famous painting digital prints is only classy where WWF, super hero movie or NASCAR posters are the norm. 

I can rant about this pet peeve all day...



Spoiler



The ubiquity of these “famous painting” prints at IKEA seems to follow auction price records for art that doesn’t confuse or scare the middle class - and lends itself to mouse pads and t-shirts. We will never see a big trend for Giacometti recasts or Lucien Freud prints at TJMaxx no matter how high the originals fetch at auction. 

Mass production has cheapened fine art and made people think they understand famous paintings simply by seeing terrible reproductions of it online or buying a poster of it at Wal-Mart. The cheap 2x3 posters of The Kiss are hideous satires of the original six foot painting, and should be burned imho. Go to you local fucking museums to see great art in person and don’t hang fifth rate souvenirs of it on your walls. There’s plenty of non-famous original artwork out there anyone can afford and it shows a lot more taste than “famous museum painting poster”


 -  end rant

But in the end the bad wall art is just the icing on the Chantal shit sundae. I’m sure Chantal thinks “The Kiss” symbolizes her and >insert lover name here<. Paris is her “favorite city” (that she’s never visited) for the same reason.  Chantal choses things only to try and impress others, it’s her entire sad existence.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Aug 21, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Christ alive, you ain't kidding...
> 
> View attachment 901455
> 
> ...


 Chantal really took that 'feed a cold & starve a fever' to heart. She's been sick for weeks but stuffed herself into a 15 pound weight gain? Great job there fatso.
I don't know how any doctor at this point keeps treating her, but then again, she lies a lot. Maybe they do refuse her calls. Maybe they gave up.
They know she'll never be fit for surgery, so why keep wasting time. She brushed off her medical report because some random nurse said not to worry. Sure, that sounds like the kind of professional advice you want when determining if you have cancer or not. Don't worry. OK then.
As soon as she stopped that fake Keto nonsense, we all know she's been stuffing herself. Look at her. She was eating herself sick even while on her fake Keto diet, so off it, she was really devouring everything in sight.

When she read that medical report & got all the attention we just sat back to wait. I knew the camera would tell us everything. And, it did. The camera never lies. She is fatter than ever.
What could her next move be?
It will be fun to sit back & watch.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Aug 21, 2019)

She's beauty, she's grace.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Aug 21, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> She goes on and on about the doctor's crazy plan: three balanced meals a day, healthy food, some fruit.


She sure has milked this doctor's plan for content and sympathy over and over without actually bothering to follow it at any time.



Dutch Courage said:


> The nurse said, "oh, we're not worried about any of that" So Chantal says she doesn't have to worry anymore.


_Remember when I feigned cancer? But I don't have anything guys, thanks for the sympathy in the meantime though._



Dutch Courage said:


> She says her doctor doesn't understand Keto, so Chantal (Ph.D.) had to explain the concept to him. He wants to drop her as a patient for not listening to him, so now she's gonna listen. (I thought her Keto was "doctor approved"?)


More likely her doctor doesn't see the POINT of keto, since its caloric restriction by any other name - exactly what they're asking of her through their reasonable plan. Keto is not a magic physiology hack, just an excuse for fatties to eat bacon and 'fat bombs'. A diet's a diet is a fucking diet, Chantal.


----------



## fatfuck (Aug 22, 2019)

i never understood how fatties can stand being filthy. we all know how sticky your skin gets when it's humid out and your body can't effectively cool itself. now imagine never washing that sweat off and going to bed like that and sweating even more. add in some makeup that never gets properly cleaned and you have a pig that is chantal. just thinking about it makes me shiver.

taking a shower and scrubbing your body with a rag on a stick is too much work, or at least asking your midget dark rock to do it for you. it's far easier to do a "perfume shower" and choke everyone in a 20yd radius. you still stink chantal and people will be able to smell it.

look at how giddy she is when she tells us she's going on an adventure with peetz. her adventure will go like this: peetz will explain his superhero shirt, followed by awkward conversion or peetz talking most of the time, followed by her favorite time -- a meal to end it. that's what she's really excited for the most.

she never was on any diet and never will be. she doesn't know what restricting and counting calories even is. remember, chantal lies. a person who lies about minor pointless things like she does will lie about anything and everything. she's a pathological liar.

can't wait to see what sloppy meal she gets and her excuse for having it. my bet is on something unhealthy like pizza dripping with cheese or a burger with her saying "restricting causes binges". whatever it'll be, there's a high chance it had legs.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Aug 22, 2019)

Weekly dates with Peetz, and for Bibi...?


----------



## Igotdigusted (Aug 22, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> Weekly dates with Peetz, and for Bibi...?



The leftovers this dainty elf can’t finish and her uterus plushy as a friendly reminder


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Aug 22, 2019)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Go to you local fucking museums to see great art in person and don’t hang fifth rate souvenirs of it on your walls. There’s plenty of non-famous original artwork out there anyone can afford and it shows a lot more taste than “famous museum painting poster”



This. And support local artists by buying prints of their work, instead of crap from IKEA. When you go on vacation, you can easily bring back an 8.5x11 print even if you just have a knapsack. Galleries sell prints that have a slight problem in the printing process, often unseen to the untrained eye, for a lot less money. 

But Chantal isn't going on vacation. Even if she does, she would just sit like a blob in the hotel room like Amber, or go out to food related places. Maybe there's an art gallery with a food exhibit, but then she'd just try to lick the painting like it was the wallpaper in Willy Wonkas factory


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (Aug 22, 2019)

Now all of a sudden no doctor is worried about the results? A doctor that does not want her to diet? What? Also fat chance those clots are all magically gone.



a bootiful jung woman said:


> She sure has milked this doctor's plan for content and sympathy over and over without actually bothering to follow it at any time.
> 
> 
> _Remember when I feigned cancer? But I don't have anything guys, thanks for the sympathy in the meantime though._
> ...



Fad diet or not, I use it for cuts, and it works great. I just do not believe a doctor would not know what it is. She lied again. Maybe she sees her sister do it after bulking, thinks "oh  it works for her, all buff and fine" and tries it to, and is annoyed she is not muscular and toned after it. It requires effort hambeast. Try it.


----------



## Aldora (Aug 22, 2019)

Francis Dollarhyde said:


> Now all of a sudden no doctor is worried about the results?


It's almost as if there is nothing wrong with her, beyond being a lazy fatass.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 22, 2019)

Gorl is looking rough. Arby’s fryers must have been running 24/7.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Aug 22, 2019)

I guess she's claiming it's the blood clot doctor that didn't understand keto? Her conversations about the medical stuff and various doctors are so convoluted I can't keep track of who's who. I concur that it's total bullshit that this 400-pound beast had to explain what keto was to a doctor. He probably asked her what keto was for a laugh, knowing she would have it all wrong.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Aug 22, 2019)

I notice that she promised a new Peetz video two days in a row without delivering both times.  Not that I especially want to see another of those snoozefests, but she sure is loose about making promises and disregarding them entirely.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 22, 2019)

If Chintel is going to make being a munchie her new identity, she needs to get better about talking about her doctors. She's supposed to explain which of her million doctors she's seeing and how what they're telling her is complete bullshit in detail.


----------



## Ghost of the diet (Aug 22, 2019)

I'm so booooored with this version of chantal. Now that I think about it the only difference between chantal two years ago and chantal now is that back in the day she used to eat like a cow and post videos about it. All the medical deathfat landwhale shit were off camera. Nowadays we have videos about medical shit and the binging is done off camera. Come on chantal we're not stupid, we know that it's impossible to stay at the same weight or even gain when you are dieting. At your weight you should have lost 100 pounds in 3 months if you actually tried. Stop lying and record the binges. Everyone will be happier then plus I need some workout motivation like the old days.


----------



## KitsuneEyes (Aug 22, 2019)

Spotted a familiar cow under FatByJen community tab.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Aug 22, 2019)

Imagine a life when "anxiety" keeps you cowering under a table for 24 hours, leaving you so exhausted you need "days" to recover...  Such a stupid, pointless, helpless existence.  I'd love to see how the deathfatties would fare in a natural disaster, like a tornado or earthquake.  Many able-bodied, mentally sound people are unprepared for such events; deathfatties are complete liabilities in them. One more reason why it is best to keep them at arm's length or avoid them altogether.

Anxiety is such a common claim among them and such a bogus one too.  They don't have "anxiety"; they have moments of clarity in which they realize just how they have fucked themselves up into a state of complete helplessness, and the shock of it scares the bejeezus out of them, filling them with fears of death.  Then, the moment of clarity passes, and they notice they feel a bit peckish.  I know that scientifically, they are classified as "human", but they are far closer to cartoon characters than anything else.

Oh, and Chantal always leaves comments on Jen's page, so feel free to reply to them nastily.  She can't delete those.


----------



## fatfuck (Aug 22, 2019)

anxiety is just one of many things they pull out of their bag of excuses to to put the blame on. it's never their fault. someone left a mean comment and it's their fault i had a binge!

what can jen even be anxious about? she's in her gov funded apartment having imaginary condition and collecting disability checks and scamming the system by raking in some YT bucks on the side. did someone decline going on an elevator with her again?

all of this constant asserting that she's still following the plan hasn't binged yet just tells us that she lies. it's like listening to a kid trying to prove a lie by telling it in detail. and it's not like people believe it anyway when she loses 0.5 lbs in a week claiming to eat 1200 calories a day while being almost 600 lbs. the only people who believe her are delusional fatties themselves.

chantal can't delete comments but jen certainly can and most likely will. she's the same as chantal with how aggressively she curates her comments.

if you didn't have a face to go along with the video you couldn't tell apart from any of these fat failures on youtube.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Aug 22, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> anxiety is just one of many things they pull out of their bag of excuses to to put the blame on. it's never their fault. someone left a mean comment and it's their fault i had a binge!
> 
> what can jen even be anxious about? she's in her gov funded apartment having imaginary condition and collecting disability checks and scamming the system by raking in some YT bucks on the side. did someone decline going on an elevator with her again?
> 
> ...


Yep, it's always the same story with these folks. Oddly, most people respond to anxiety by NOT eating. I get having an unhealthy relationship with food because of whatever, but to put the blame on thus and such and not address that problem is a fucking cop out, pure and simple.


----------



## Aldora (Aug 22, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> what can jen even be anxious about? she's in her gov funded apartment having imaginary condition and collecting disability checks and scamming the system by raking in some YT bucks on the side. did someone decline going on an elevator with her again?


Jen is anxious because there are only so many hours in the day to binge, and she needs to make the most of the time that she has!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 22, 2019)

KitsuneEyes said:


> View attachment 902382
> 
> Spotted a familiar cow under FatByJen community tab.



I’m sick of this anxiety crap. Muh anxiety.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Aug 22, 2019)

Aldora said:


> Jen is anxious because there are only so many hours in the day to binge, and she needs to make the most of the time that she has!


Jen was allegedly anxious because of another YouTuber's sudden death from a really agressive form of cancer that spread to her liver. Poor thing was 41, pregnant, and dead in a matter of days. She leaves behind her family including small children. Having said that, the all too real threat (or actuality) of cancer for Jen and Chantal hasn't been enough of a reality check. They need to have anxiety by proxy whereby they get anxious over internet strangers' lives while ignoring their own impending doom. Whatever. Have another block of cheese, gorls. 

Side note- I still haven't figured out all death fats preoccupation with low quality cheese on every fucking thing,


----------



## Aldora (Aug 22, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> Side note- I still haven't figured out all death fats preoccupation with low quality cheese on every fucking thing,


It's cheap, can have a strong taste, and they can buy A LOT.


----------



## Barbarella (Aug 22, 2019)

All deathfats day that they turn to food because it is “always there for them.”

And each time I hear that, I wonder what the fuck it means. Food is an inanimate object, it can’t here _there_ for you. Your friends, your family can, even an animal to a certain extent can, but food? Nope.

They think of food as some sort of comforting friend. Well, if it can be a friend, then it can be a foe. But, they never seem to turn it around and think of it as a serial killer.

It literally makes no sense. But I think this is one of those mass hysteria situations, where one person said it, other fatties caught on and now its unquestioned. “Oh yeah, food comforts me when nobody else is around. “

No. Food tastes good or tastes bad. There are no emotional properties to it and anybody who thinks there are probably needs to be committed.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Aug 22, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> Jen was allegedly anxious because of another YouTuber's sudden death from a really agressive form of cancer that spread to her liver. Poor thing was 41, pregnant, and dead in a matter of days. She leaves behind her family including small children. Having said that, the all too real threat (or actuality) of cancer for Jen and Chantal hasn't been enough of a reality check. They need to have anxiety by proxy whereby they get anxious over internet strangers' lives while ignoring their own impending doom. Whatever. Have another block of cheese, gorls.
> 
> Side note- I still haven't figured out all death fats preoccupation with low quality cheese on every fucking thing,


Well, that just fucking sucks. Did Jen know her? See, if she didn't then this is something that should serve as a wake up call. I don't know if this YT'er was obese, not sure who we're talking about, but that's awfully young and to leave small kids behind, ugh, that's the worst. You'd think folks that have already had cancer scares would take more care. That's not anxiety that's prudence and responsibility.


----------



## JustSomeRando (Aug 22, 2019)

n5I think n


----------



## Free the Pedos (Aug 22, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> I guess she's claiming it's the blood clot doctor that didn't understand keto? Her conversations about the medical stuff and various doctors are so convoluted I can't keep track of who's who. I concur that it's total bullshit that this 400-pound beast had to explain what keto was to a doctor. He probably asked her what keto was for a laugh, knowing she would have it all wrong.



I wouldn’t be surprised if he wanted to know what SHE thought it was so that he could correct her. “No Chantel, you can’t eat beef and cheddars every day, even though there’s a lot of fat in beef and cheddars...”


----------



## irishAzoth (Aug 22, 2019)

Good lord I check in to see the after effects of failed keto and all my gorl Chantal is doing is lying about cancer and doing jack shit 
C'mon gorl do some mukbangs for old time sake, throw some shade at other Youtubers *DO SOMETHING*!! These vids are really getting boring


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 22, 2019)

The only wake up call Gorls know is when the delivery guy almost knocks down their doors trying to wake them up for their breakfast pizza at 2 PM.


----------



## CH 815 (Aug 22, 2019)

Chantal copied Life By Jen's community post almost verbatim. I thought that you guys had posted Chantal's post with the LifeByJen screenshot.





Chantal's taking a few days off to binge.





I love how she needs all this time away but still wants to share images of food with her audience. It's really hard for me to grasp her existence. Also, wasn't she just bragging in her last video about how amazing her mental health is now? I don't think she's actually addressing her mental health, she's just randomly taking pills when she feels like it and thinking that will magically "fix" her.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Aug 22, 2019)

See? Cartoon characters.


----------



## Skin Fold Odor (Aug 22, 2019)

‘Self-medicating with food’
Yeah sis, you are stuffing your face with Arby’s or whatever you can get your greasy trotters on. No need to try and make it sound fancy.


----------



## Ellana (Aug 22, 2019)

For comparison






Hmmmm...
In her August 18th video she was in somewhat high spirits. I clipped some related bits:




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Come August 21st she sings a different tune about her mental health.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



In the more recent video she also says that her doctor isn't worried about her results. She really doesn't sound all that depressed or in low spirits. She even hehe's a few times. She talked about the maybe cancer for ~5% of the video.
In my unprofessional opinion, her sleeping patterns, disinterest, and fatigue sound like she is withdrawing/crashing off a stimulant.
This break could be contributed to a Vyvanse crash, a forced-diet depression, or a binge. She said in the August 18th video the hysterectomy WILL happen. Can they operate on her at her 400lbs?


----------



## dismissfrogs (Aug 22, 2019)

im a newfag, can someone explain the hair soot to me? i legit dont know what it is, just that she sprinkles it on balding spots.


----------



## thejackal (Aug 22, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> im a newfag, can someone explain the hair soot to me? i legit dont know what it is, just that she sprinkles it on balding spots.



you figured it out.  there's nothing more to it than that.  her hormones are all fucked up and it's causing her hair to fall out, among other things.  thus, she uses the powder to fill in her bald spot.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Aug 22, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> im a newfag, can someone explain the hair soot to me? i legit dont know what it is, just that she sprinkles it on balding spots.


Her hair soot is probably one of my favorite recurring characters on her channel. The episodes where it doesn't appear are positively frightening. Chantal went on a weird kick, can't remember if it was the vegan phase, the grape juice fast, the water fast or the psychic nutritionist phase, but she decided she wasn't going to make herself up anymore and went totally au naturel...well she was clothed thank God. It lasted about a day before hair soot came back.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Aug 22, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> Well, that just fucking sucks. Did Jen know her? See, if she didn't then this is something that should serve as a wake up call. I don't know if this YT'er was obese, not sure who we're talking about, but that's awfully young and to leave small kids behind, ugh, that's the worst. You'd think folks that have already had cancer scares would take more care. That's not anxiety that's prudence and responsibility.


She says in the video that she did not know her personally. I wonder if Jen or Chantal's death would impact their loyal legion of asspatters? What could you even say at that point other than she had it coming?


Edit to add: The YouTuber in question was Andrea Mills.  She was a Christian home schooling type. Not my cuppa, but harmless. She never monetized her channel either. The family set up a GoFundme (of course). I wonder if Jen will donate some of her YT shekels "for the children" ? Lastly, Andrea was a little chunky, but certainly not a death fat.


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Aug 22, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> She says in the video that she did not know her personally. I wonder if Jen or Chantal's death would impact their loyal legion of asspatters? What could you even say at that point other than she had it coming?


Well... I can say my reaction will probably be "huh. okay then. what else is on?"

It's hard to feel bad for her or her family (kinda happy for them tbh, one less burden), and it's something anyone with working eyeballs could see coming from a mile away so it isn't going to be a surprise.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Aug 22, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> im a newfag, can someone explain the hair soot to me? i legit dont know what it is, just that she sprinkles it on balding spots.


The avatar I use of her, shows why she uses stuff to hide her bald spot.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Aug 22, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> The avatar I use of her, shows why she uses stuff to hide her bald spot.



Her head looks like someone peeled a potato and then forgot about it.


----------



## hyacinth bucket (Aug 22, 2019)

I don't think she'll go the munchie route. Too much effort required.


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Aug 22, 2019)

hyacinth bucket said:


> I don't think she'll go the munchie route. Too much effort required.


Y'know, that's a fair point. She is, first and foremost, a lazy lazy bitch. Trying to figure out how to convincingly fake illness takes time and effort and reading comprehension skills. Doctor shopping also takes way too much time and effort.

Much much easier to just keep eating until things legitimately break down and THEN go to a doctor.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Aug 22, 2019)

Gastric Ghoul said:


> View attachment 902778



I'm not surprised by this lazy blubbery behemoth anymore, but I am impressed by the most minimal of efforts that she seeks praise for. Imagine fishing for asspats because you picked up a box of spinach with a fuck ton of feta on top. Pre-made salads are great for people who have real jobs, families to take care of, responsibilities, actual important things to do, but throwing together 5 ingredients at home—no cooking required—was just way too difficult for Chantal because muh depression.


----------



## Computer Spirit (Aug 22, 2019)

BhertMern said:


> I'm not surprised by this lazy blubbery behemoth anymore, but I am impressed by the most minimal of efforts that she seeks praise for. Imagine fishing for asspats because you picked up a box of spinach with a fuck ton of feta on top. Pre-made salads are great for people who have real jobs, families to take care of, responsibilities, actual important things to do, but throwing together 5 ingredients at home—no cooking required—was just way too difficult for Chantal because muh depression.


 Real real side note- I read that as "Blueberry Behemoth", making me think of Violet Beauregard being rolled out to the squeezer, and it made just as much sense in this situation.


----------



## PatTraverse (Aug 22, 2019)

BhertMern said:


> I'm not surprised by this lazy blubbery behemoth anymore, but I am impressed by the most minimal of efforts that she seeks praise for. Imagine fishing for asspats because you picked up a box of spinach with a fuck ton of feta on top. Pre-made salads are great for people who have real jobs, families to take care of, responsibilities, actual important things to do, but throwing together 5 ingredients at home—no cooking required—was just way too difficult for Chantal because muh depression.


That salad was probably still "too bland" for her refined tongue sculpted by the Arby's gods and swimming in ranch dressing off-camera. The self-sabotage is real and it still baffles me every time.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Aug 22, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> She says in the video that she did not know her personally. I wonder if Jen or Chantal's death would impact their loyal legion of asspatters? What could you even say at that point other than she had it coming?
> 
> 
> Edit to add: The YouTuber in question was Andrea Mills.  She was a Christian home schooling type. Not my cuppa, but harmless. She never monetized her channel either. The family set up a GoFundme (of course). I wonder if Jen will donate some of her YT shekels "for the children" ? Lastly, Andrea was a little chunky, but certainly not a death fat.


Damn, I just looked at her channel and honestly her husband is almost cow material. Look, if she were of sound mind there at the end and capable of coherent decisions then filming her last days/hours is one thing. I don’t know if you guys have been up close and personal with someone that close to death, but listening to that poor woman was excruciating to the point my black heart had to cut it off. There’s a sound folks make toward the end, it’s unmistakable. I’m horrified for her that it’s out there for the world to see. At one point the husband went live saying, well this is better than just sitting there being silent with her. Firstly, fuck you, that’s your wife. Second, you have 9 kids. Surely it’s better to be talking with them than fucking YT.

At any rate, I won’t be binging due to my anxiety over it. That being said she seemed like a very nice lady and I truly hate what happened to her.


----------



## fatfuck (Aug 23, 2019)

luckily neither jen or chantal have kids or a partner, only cats. so there won't be a big impact when they croak other than work for clean up crew.

this is just one of those realization moments that these fatties have after a health scare. it never lasts more than a day before they're back to their usual routine.

her peetz video would be a borefest anyway. it would be the usual routine she does with anyone these days which is takes them shopping for her because she's too fat and gets tired too easily to do it herself.

2019 is almost over and her she accomplished 0 of her goals she set for herself. she said 2019 will be a transitional year with monthly themes. journey to wellness, fixing cysts, going vegan, discarding makeup and going all natural, walks in nature, volunteering, losing 200 lbs, parading in town in her new summer dresses, climbing everest, etc. are all distant memories.

at least we know what she does on these breaks she has. spamming instagram and getting fatter. we're on track with her ending the year fatter than ever before we are graced with a 2020 plans video.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Aug 23, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> All deathfats day that they turn to food because it is “always there for them.”
> 
> And each time I hear that, I wonder what the fuck it means. Food is an inanimate object, it can’t here _there_ for you. Your friends, your family can, even an animal to a certain extent can, but food? Nope.
> 
> ...


That's how it works for emotional- and pathological eaters though. _You_ don't personally place any emotional value on the feelings certain foods give you because you don't have an emotional attachment to those feelings or derive emotional comfort from eating certain foods. That doesn't mean it's nonexistent for others. People couldn't eat themselves into the grave without some kind of disordered relationship with food, they'd stay a relatively normal weight if they had a normal way of eating. As for the wording used, yes I do think people parrot what they hear on My600lb Life, probably because the first time they heard it given voice was on that show and they aren't that articulate themselves.

I'm not in any way feeling sorry for Chantal btw. Also I think she's more on the pathological side than the emotional side with her eating anyway.


----------



## Pudgy Bear Claws (Aug 23, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> im a newfag, can someone explain the hair soot to me? i legit dont know what it is, just that she sprinkles it on balding spots.



From the look of the can, it's Toppik.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Aug 23, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> All deathfats day that they turn to food because it is “always there for them.”


They use fake emotional language to downplay and normalise their dependency. They're effectively drug addicts and processed food is loaded with stimulants. They turn to Dominos for the same mood influence that people hit the bottle or crack pipe for, and just like real junkies they relapse and binge at every opportunity until their body falls apart from the abuse.

They can pretend that they are passionate about flavour and this is why they 'overindulge', but they never get addicted to good quality food, nor are they adventurous eaters - they are content with their delivery method of choice and the flavours they recognise are just sirens indicating the next sugar and salt hit, the pleasure receptors firing from the caveman quadrants of the brain seeking further fulfilment.

Chantal has prostituted herself for fast food - this is 100% on parity with the way degenerate drug users behave.

If you try to break down what "there for you" means when they could be dependent on anything else; reading, hiking, painting, sewing, extensive exercise, writing, horticulturalism, etc, already you realise that these are 'too hard' by fatty standards as they require patience and learning. So you lower your standards to films, fashion, comics, cookery, daily low-level fitness, which are all perfectly worthwhile things to be interested by in a meaningful way, and you'll start to get some hits - but even these will be very shallow levels of engagement with the subject. So you lower your standards further more and include television, "world food" (in the form of takeaway), video games, the most basic forms of physical activity purely to say you have left the house, etc. At this level you'll find the interests of most people like Chantal, and a trend emerges - people who are addicted to food are usually intellectually lazy and profoundly untalented. Anything they perceive to be a 'higher' interest, they enjoy being seen to engage with, but their attempts are always superficial and constructed for appearances sake and soon abandoned. Of all the things that could be "there for them", they are too stupid to partake in any of them other than their junkie food fix to help them endure the tedium of the rest of their lives. Again just like the apathy that causes people to take up the bottle or the needle, because they have nothing to lose anyway. For narcs like Chantal the disconnect between their high self-value and their objective worthlessness must require a chemical hit to endure, which is what has probably led to her current desire to be medicated.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Aug 23, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> They use fake emotional language to downplay and normalise their dependency. They're effectively drug addicts and processed food is loaded with stimulants. They turn to Dominos for the same mood influence that people hit the bottle or crack pipe for, and just like real junkies they relapse and binge at every opportunity until their body falls apart from the abuse.
> 
> They can pretend that they are passionate about flavour and this is why they 'overindulge', but they never get addicted to good quality food, nor are they adventurous eaters - they are content with their delivery method of choice and the flavours they recognise are just sirens indicating the next sugar and salt hit, the brain's pleasure receptors firing from the caveman quadrants of the brain seeking further fulfilment.
> 
> Chantal has prostituted herself for fast food - this is 100% on parity with the way degenerate drug users behave.


Interestingly, I don't even think flavor comes into it. I know for a fact it doesn't with Hamberlynn. With her, and it seems Chantal, the goal is quantity, sodium, fat, and sugar. Period. It's not about how good it tastes because I can't imagine either of them tucking into a properly prepared meal and getting more enjoyment out of that than fucking sheet cake from a grocery store or beef n' cheddars or orange chicken. I think the true pathology is with getting that quantity and filling whatever void by any means necessary.


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (Aug 23, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> Interestingly, I don't even think flavor comes into it. I know for a fact it doesn't with Hamberlynn. With her, and it seems Chantal, the goal is quantity, sodium, fat, and sugar. Period. It's not about how good it tastes because I can't imagine either of them tucking into a properly prepared meal and getting more enjoyment out of that than fucking sheet cake from a grocery store or beef n' cheddars or orange chicken. I think the true pathology is with getting that quantity and filling whatever void by any means necessary.



There was an interview I watched many moons ago, with the (co?)founder of a homo dating website where they focused on obese and morbidly obese men and their thin admirers, really. So he is asked how he got that size. He at least did not lie and said eating, and went off on how much he ate and how he ate it. He would get food and snacks meant to be fried straight out of the freezer and eat em frozen, untill his stomach was full and he vomited, and then he would eat the solid parts out of the vomit of there was no more food. And then continued to pose naked for a calender, scootypuff next to the Roman couch, holding grapes.

First time I ever saw such a thing, and also why I think people over a certain weight always eat because they have some wires crossed and must have substance in their nasty gobs, they can never be foodies because foodies love good food.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Aug 23, 2019)

Francis Dollarhyde said:


> He would get food and snacks meant to be fried straight out of the freezer and eat em frozen, untill his stomach was full and he vomited, and then he would eat the solid parts out of the vomit of there was no more food. And then continued to pose naked for a calender, scootypuff next to the Roman couch, holding grapes.


See, now that to me is proper BED. The folks that will literally eat themselves sick with things like frozen food, or flour, or solid vomit chunks, that's pretty severe and I'll give them the BED badge. I think they've earned it. It's the Chantal's and Jen's and Hamber's that claim to have it, but really what they have is a problem with overeating. I can see Chantal eating herself sick, I can't see her eating the sick, you know?


----------



## KitsuneEyes (Aug 23, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> Interestingly, I don't even think flavor comes into it. I know for a fact it doesn't with Hamberlynn. With her, and it seems Chantal, the goal is quantity, sodium, fat, and sugar. Period. It's not about how good it tastes because I can't imagine either of them tucking into a properly prepared meal and getting more enjoyment out of that than fucking sheet cake from a grocery store or beef n' cheddars or orange chicken.


Actually I do believe that fats can enjoy a proper home made meal, I don't remember Chantal ever scoffing at her grandma's cuisine or ALR at the Muppet's. The problem comes when they try to cook due to lack of skills, shitty cheap packaged raw materials and oversized portions. Also getting always used to fast food or junk food in general is vary dangerous as this kind of food has been over engineered to taste good in a way that can't be recreated outside a lab, so they will put an array of Mrs Dash or a lake of dressing/souce on the plate to get the same high.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Aug 23, 2019)

KitsuneEyes said:


> Actually I do believe that fats can enjoy a proper home made meal, I don't remember Chantal ever scoffing at her grandma's cuisine or ALR at the Muppet's. The problem comes when they try to cook due to lack of skills, shitty cheap packaged raw materials and oversized portions. Also getting always used to fast food or junk food in general is vary dangerous as this kind of food has been over engineered to taste good in a way that can't be recreated outside a lab, so they will put an array of Mrs Dash or a lake of dressing/souce on the plate to get the same high.


Oh, no, don't get me wrong, they will eat the fool out of a home cooked meal. I'm referring to a gourmet meal prepared by an actual chef that one pays exorbitant prices for and savors. Believe me, I don't know one fatty mcpatty that doesn't demolish a home cooked meal particularly if that meal includes cheese, butter, or some sort of cracker topping.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Aug 23, 2019)

Chantal has turned down plenty of home cooked meals.  Usually her excuse is they don't fit her diet.  She turned down Thanksgiving dinner because it wasn't vegan (and stuffed herself with takeout instead), she turned down other invitations where there was sure to be a lot of food.

It's possible she turns these invitations down because her sister hates her, her mom teases her, and her stepdad is boring as fuck.  But that suggests there is something that drives her even more than her desire for food: her general misanthropy, which has been a recurring theme throughout her life.

The only times we've seen her eating with Grandma, it was always at a restaurant.  The only family meals we have seen with her were the classic epic pizza-and-poutine extravaganza, in which she grifts the family out of the poutine and mom trolls her by saying the family will go running after dinner, and the ghost-barbecue episode, in which hot dogs, burgers, and shrimp are grilled, but we never actually see her family (she does troll the dog, though, by offering a wiener and then not following through).  (Vids are below this post, for reference purposes)

I'm willing to subscribe to the belief that she'd just as soon skip a good home-cooked meal (not suggesting mom's food is _good_, she raised Chantal, after all) than have to pretend to be satisfied with human-sized portions of veggies and things.  Why take up room meant for pizza?  Plus, she has the added benefit of not talking to people who don't even like her, family or not.

I think she gets massive dopamine rushes from eating her favorite garbage-food (and we know this every time her eyes roll backwards in her head; junkies on high-quality heroin do the same thing. The eye rolling and "shhh" tourette's never happens with her inedible "healthy" diet food, only with her beloved junk, which is why we haven't seen much of them lately. )  Eating a healthy meal to a deathfatty is like a junky shooting up weak shit.  It's worse than nothing at all, because they are primed and eager for that rush, and it doesn't come.

I'm not sure I believe the stuff about the guy quoted above as eating chunks of his own vomit; that part sounded like hyperbole to me.  But Chantal will drink gravy straight from a cup, she literally coats everything she bakes on her cookie sheet with a thick crust of salt, and will drown a modest bowl of oatmeal with half a cup of honey and a cup of frozen blueberries in syrup.  If she could just mainline fat, sugar, and salt, she would do it.  Tastebuds not required, but she _does_ need to fondle the food lovingly first. So even if she's hooked up to an IV, she'll still need her pizza.

Real food?  Not interesting to her, especially if others will be present who might judge her (Peetz half-encourages her, and Bibi ignores her.  She seldom meets her only other friend in the world, Rina, whom she feels uncomfortable eating in front of, it seems.)


----------



## PatTraverse (Aug 23, 2019)

Another reason why people like Chantal are not interested in being a foodie, is that the food in fancier restaurants are not only more expensive, the portions are normal sized. To them, it feels like they are being ripped off. It is all about getting the most amount of food as cheaply as possible.


----------



## thejackal (Aug 23, 2019)

PatTraverse said:


> Another reason why people like Chantal are not interested in being a foodie, is that the food in fancier restaurant is not only more expensive, the portions are normal sized. To them, it feels like they are being ripped off. It is all about getting the most amount of food as cheaply as possible.



Indeed. That's why she loves Farm Boy, Costco and her Pure Kitchen vegan spot.  Massive servings of whatever fat and sugar she buys.


----------



## fatfuck (Aug 23, 2019)

chantal a foodie? she only eats processed garbage and fast food. the most she made was some oat slop with honey and some blueberries. that entire meal looked like it just came out of her colon.


----------



## CH 815 (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Aug 23, 2019)

I think it was trying to mate.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 23, 2019)

So she's so depressed and so anxious that she can't do her 'job' making videos, but she can go harass some cow to try and guilt herself out of eating meat again?

Sure.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Aug 23, 2019)

Gastric Ghoul said:


> View attachment 904002


Did she have a fucking stroke? Who let her go to a farm unsupervised? Poor cow was probably concerned that Chantal was in the market for it's m.ilk to start some fucking artisan craft cheese business.


----------



## ricecake (Aug 23, 2019)

I've never known any adult without children (hell, any adult _with _children) to visit petting zoos as much as this bitch.  Simple pleasures for simple minds, I guess.


----------



## Soccer Mom in Handcuffs (Aug 23, 2019)

ricecake said:


> I've never known any adult without children (hell, any adult _with _children) to visit petting zoos as much as this bitch.  Simple pleasures for simple minds, I guess.



Her version of the teddy bear sign?


----------



## WeDon'tNeedToWhisper (Aug 23, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> Damn, I just looked at her channel and honestly her husband is almost cow material. Look, if she were of sound mind there at the end and capable of coherent decisions then filming her last days/hours is one thing. I don’t know if you guys have been up close and personal with someone that close to death, but listening to that poor woman was excruciating to the point my black heart had to cut it off. There’s a sound folks make toward the end, it’s unmistakable. I’m horrified for her that it’s out there for the world to see. At one point the husband went live saying, well this is better than just sitting there being silent with her. Firstly, fuck you, that’s your wife. Second, you have 9 kids. Surely it’s better to be talking with them than fucking YT.
> 
> At any rate, I won’t be binging due to my anxiety over it. That being said she seemed like a very nice lady and I truly hate what happened to her.



I looked into this channel too since it hits very close to home and jfc, he's livestreaming her burial right now... Is nothing sacred???

Sorry for being OT... it's true, I'm an autist.


----------



## IN 041 (Aug 23, 2019)

Is her hairline a potential result of obesity?


----------



## Dutch Courage (Aug 23, 2019)

She is such a simpleton, and a robotic creature of habit.  There really is nobody steering this ship tanker ocean liner.

Chantal has five interests: food, makeup, avoiding people, shitting and farting, and murder/torture/kidnappings/mayhem  Those are all the cards that have been dealt to her.  She is devoid of empathy, since she has hated humans ever since she could toddle.  She picks up certain social cues from YouTube and mimics them, but appears to have no social experience of her own. This is a key to cracking this nut.

She, of course, is incompetent at literally anything she does, which is part of the reason why her diets fail in spectacular fireballs and anything else she does flops with a thud.

Because she is so simpleminded, she is incapable of the introspection necessary to cure herself.  So, the only way she can think of to stop herself from eating is to scare, shock, or shame herself into stopping.  For awhile, she was looking at autopsy photos of croaked deathfatties every night and trying to scare herself straight with those.  Then, she tried to shame herself by feeling the heartbeats of little baby calfs and such.

While such tactics are stupid and fail to address any behavioral issues that underlie her syndrome, they might actually have some effect on a particularly sensitive, empathetic person.  Not Chantal.  She feels nothing, in true sociopathic style.  She knows she is _supposed_ to feel something, but she just doesn't.  She can't. The damage was done long ago.

So after the petting zoo, she has a dry-eyed cry in front of thousands of viewers, and then sneaks out at 1AM for a Meat Lover's Pizza.  _That_ is sociopathy at work.

Ever a creature of habit and compulsions, she has brought us back to where we stood in May.  She can't face the doctor's diet.  It is _punishment_ from someone with authority, and there is no fucking way she will put up with that.  No way.  Plus, it is not heroic enough for YouTube because the doctor is taking away her narrative.  _She_ wants to be the heroine, and show all us fuckers what a true inspiration she is.  She wants to be the lazyman's Joan of Arc.  Not let a doctor be the hero, nope.

So, back to stupid shit again.  Keto bombed royally, so back to petting zoos and maybe (?) vegan, until she eats chicken right in the face of the audience again, claiming it to be vegan. (That's when the "lynchmob" she is so pissed off at should have truly hired a crane)

However, by the time she gets around to making another video, she may well be off vegan again already, and she will be back to cheesifying everything.

The one thing about truly mentally ill people?  The carousel just goes round and round.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Aug 23, 2019)

Jesus Wept said:


> Is her hairline a potential result of obesity?


That's been a subject of speculation for awhile. She has a hormone imbalance for sure, but it's not known if it's related to her obesity or whatever condition causes her massive ovarian cysts. Anytime your lady bits are compromised like hers are it's definitely a hormonal issue. She's pre-diabetic, but the hair thing was before that and after or concurrent with her original ovarian issues. 

TLR: Chantal is a medical mystery.


----------



## fatfuck (Aug 23, 2019)

ricecake said:


> I've never known any adult without children (hell, any adult _with _children) to visit petting zoos as much as this bitch.  Simple pleasures for simple minds, I guess.



with chantal you have to remember that anything she says is nothing more but plans and dreams that she'll never do. for as long as i've been watching her she never did one thing she planned to do.




Dutch Courage said:


> She is such a simpleton, and a robotic creature of habit.  There really is nobody steering this ship tanker ocean liner.
> 
> Chantal has five interests: food, makeup, avoiding people, shitting and farting, and murder/torture/kidnappings/mayhem  Those are all the cards that have been dealt to her.  She is devoid of empathy, since she has hated humans ever since she could toddle.  She picks up certain social cues from YouTube and mimics them, but appears to have no social experience of her own. This is a key to cracking this nut.
> 
> ...



you're giving her too much credit. when was the last time she did something and not film it for ass pats? that's right, never. she always makes sure to film any good deed she does because she has to go out of her way and it annoys her but it's a necessary evil to do because how else would she push her fake persona? and isn't it strange that all fatties have the same persona? you know, the one where they are victims of abuse but are otherwise really caring and loving people? sound like anyone else you know?

this trip is right up there with the homeless drive-through bullshit. it never happened. it would be more believable if she said she went with peetz, but alone? she films the most boring shit like her cat stretching. why didn't she film her trip to this farm or made a single photo? the footage would easily be enough for a new vlog video.


----------



## irishAzoth (Aug 23, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Chantal has turned down plenty of home cooked meals.  Usually her excuse is they don't fit her diet.  She turned down Thanksgiving dinner because it wasn't vegan (and stuffed herself with takeout instead), she turned down other invitations where there was sure to be a lot of food.
> 
> It's possible she turns these invitations down because her sister hates her, her mom teases her, and her stepdad is boring as fuck.  But that suggests there is something that drives her even more than her desire for food: her general misanthropy, which has been a recurring theme throughout her life.
> 
> ...


Those are some daggers coming out of Nat's glare at Chantal in the first video starting at 5:52 . Those two definitely don't get along with each other. Chantal wishes she was her sister so hard


----------



## IB 262 (Aug 23, 2019)

Chantal , a farm isn't like the lobster tank at a restaurant. They won't let you pick which one to have for dinner.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Aug 23, 2019)

I have never seen this pizza video with her family before. You can totally tell her sister hates her. (Can't blame her). The whole time I was watching this, I kept thinking "Thank God Chantal is not in my family." There is always someone in your family that you secretly kind of don't like (I have a cousin for example that falls into that category). But imagine having Chantal as an immediate relative?! Hell no. I felt so much sympathy for her little sister during that video just thinking what her childhood must have been like. She had to grow up with that nightmare. With the constant fear as a small child that if you stepped out of line or dared to touch Chantal's food, you would get sat on.


----------



## CH 815 (Aug 23, 2019)

Cow Fupa Assault update: Chantal has no video proof of an assault but did provide  a photo of herself petting the alleged culprit, "Karen." She also revealed in the comments that Karen's violence toward her fupa has given her reason to not try plant-based again. She seems to have a personal vendetta against Karen and may actually try to eat her.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Aug 23, 2019)

"I did feel bad all over again but I have to say, when she bit me it didn't help her case" Heehee winky face emoji.

Yep, Chantal is a total cunt. I'm not even a vegetarian, but this quote is very cuntish.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Aug 23, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> "I did feel bad all over again but I have to say, when she bit me it didn't help her case" Heehee winky face emoji.
> 
> Yep, Chantal is a total cunt. I'm not even a vegetarian, but this quote is very cuntish.


Literally sees a living cow and thinks "beef n cheddar mmmm".


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Aug 23, 2019)

Gastric Ghoul said:


> Cow Fupa Assault update: Chantal has no video proof of an assault but did provide  a photo of herself petting the alleged culprit, "Karen." She also revealed in the comments that Karen's violence toward her fupa has given her reason to not try plant-based again. She seems to have a personal vendetta against Karen and may actually try to eat her.
> 
> View attachment 904546


Is ruby re.tarded or sarcastic, I can't tell. Why are so many vegans unaware that  cows aren't fucking killed for cheese? Oh that's right, because of their rotted malnourished brains.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 24, 2019)

Anyone who thinks cows are super docile have never _been_ around cows. They'll chase you down in a hot fucking second. I watched two cows try and stomp my uncles cattle dog to death for getting to near a calf once. If they know you or they're fairly well socialized they're okay, but your average cow is as much an asshole capable of fucking you up as any other 1,700 pound animals is.

Also, beef bacon huh? I guess that comes from the same part of the cow as the cheese you apparently have to slaughter them to get.


----------



## fatfuck (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Aug 24, 2019)

keyboredsm4shthe2nd said:


> Is ruby re.tarded or sarcastic, I can't tell. Why are so many vegans unaware that  cows aren't fucking killed for cheese? Oh that's right, because of their rotted malnourished brains.


Ethical vegans would tell you that the m.ilk and meat industry coexist in such a way that drinking m.ilk or eating products made from m.ilk directly leads to cattle slaughter.  You only get m.ilk by keeping cows perma- pregnant and removing the calves from maternal care so the mothers can be m.ilked. Female calves can be raised to become m.ilk cows but all those boy calves generally are raised for meat or killed immediately at birth. So yeah, male calves (as well as m.ilk stock once they stop being viable for m.ilk due to age) are indeed slaughtered so we can eat cheese made from the m.ilk that comes from their very birth.  Whether or not you believe the ethics of this isn’t my concern but Ruby’s position isn’t born from stupidity or sarcasm.

edited because I've never overlooked the word filter that fucking often in one post


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Aug 24, 2019)

It's also a fair point that the current animal we recognise as a dairy cow is a genetic monstrosity with health issues from selective breeding. I don't personally care, but it does hammer in what a malignant hypocrite Chantal generally is.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 24, 2019)

What a drama queen. I thought she was head-butted by an actual cow, not a fucking calf... It’s pathetic. She blows every small thing out of proportions. A dude smiles at her—he wants to fuck her. She gets a small callus from doing bare minimum at the gym—Warts! The gym is filthy! She needs lifting gloves! A baby cow playfully butts into her—she was almost gored by a bull!


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (Aug 24, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Chantal has five interests: food, makeup, avoiding people, shitting and farting, and murder/torture/kidnappings/mayhem Those are all the cards that have been dealt to her. She is devoid of empathy, since she has hated humans ever since she could toddle. She picks up certain social cues from YouTube and mimics them, but appears to have no social experience of her own. This is a key to cracking this nut.


You forgot how she wants and talks about sex all day. A real horndog. She'd suck dick for a cheeseburger. Literally. I'd make the list: food, fucking, farting n sharting, her looks, drama.


Rabbit Bones said:


> Anyone who thinks cows are super docile have never _been_ around cows. They'll chase you down in a hot fucking second. I watched two cows try and stomp my uncles cattle dog to death for getting to near a calf once. If they know you or they're fairly well socialized they're okay, but your average cow is as much an asshole capable of fucking you up as any other 1,700 pound animals is.
> 
> Also, beef bacon huh? I guess that comes from the same part of the cow as the cheese you apparently have to slaughter them to get.


Beef bacon is just beefesteak brined like a ham, because muzzies and Gods Chosen People will not have proper ham. Beef bacon is comparitivley very dry, and forget about baking it nice and crunchy like bacon, you will end up with beef jerkey only worse. Culinary atrocity.


Man vs persistent rat said:


> It's also a fair point that the current animal we recognise as a dairy cow is a genetic monstrosity with health issues from selective breeding. I don't personally care, but it does hammer in what a malignant hypocrite Chantal generally is.


If you think what the other guy said about cows being aggressive is bad, wait untill you have to get passed a Scottish Highlander. The only way over to the next town if not by car and taking a lot of time going around the heath, is by going through it on foot or bicycle. That means passing by these things, or the other way around risking wisent encounters and I am not up for that. Both are not as cultivated and less docile as cows, and signs warn you not to touch and stay away, especially when young are born. If you had to keep these in a shed and milk them, well good luck with that. We want dairy and not pay 5 times as much for our cheese, and to achieve that you need a more docile animal then the feral ones.


----------



## Ellana (Aug 24, 2019)

Thank you gorls for spelling the word "mïlk" properly. These posts are humorous, informative, and winners.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Aug 24, 2019)

No wonder they've remained friends -neither grew up past their early teen years as the outcasts in school.
Pretty pathetic for people quickly approaching 40.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Aug 24, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> No wonder they've remained friends -neither grew up past their early teen years as the outcasts in school.
> Pretty pathetic for people quickly approaching 40.
> View attachment 905023



I don't have a problem with some lowbrow humor, but if I didn't know any better, I would think that was an exchange between two twelve year-old boys, not people in their mid-thirties.


----------



## Angry New Ager (Aug 24, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Chantal has turned down plenty of home cooked meals.  Usually her excuse is they don't fit her diet.  She turned down Thanksgiving dinner because it wasn't vegan (and stuffed herself with takeout instead), she turned down other invitations where there was sure to be a lot of food.
> 
> It's possible she turns these invitations down because her sister hates her, her mom teases her, and her stepdad is boring as fuck.  But that suggests there is something that drives her even more than her desire for food: her general misanthropy, which has been a recurring theme throughout her life.


I think she turns those invitations down because she can't stuff herself as she wants to at family gatherings, and she just can't handle that. 

She knows she's constantly being judged because she's a massive fatty, so with family she can only take what would reasonably pass as normal portions, and not go back for multiple portions, no matter how much she might want to. If she ate as much as she longed to do, you bet there would be commentary--her mother poked fun of her for bogarting that huge portion of remaining poutine in the infamous "Pizza and Poutine" video; I'll bet she's got plenty of other rellies who would do the same at a holiday dinner, especially since she's so damned unlikable.  

It's the same avoidance of judgment that is behind her repeated claims that leftovers or second portions she won't eat on-camera are "for Bibi," even when we know damned well she's going to eat them herself, in private. But while she can continue her pigout at home once the camera is off, she can't do it while surrounded by family members. So she has to rein in how much she eats, eating far less than her cravings demand, and then spend a couple of hours socializing with family afterwards, during which she has nothing of interest to say because she's not a functioning adult and the only things that interest her are food and a bunch of gross, juvenile shit that most adults have long outgrown. I'm sure she sits there nodding along, feigning interest, while thinking about what fast food she's going to get on the way home, and how soon she can reasonably excuse herself to leave. 

Remember: This is the fat bitch who wanted to cry because her sister was eating a piece of Grandpa's birthday cake, while Chantal had to refuse a piece because it wasn't keto--only to devour the piece sent home "for Bibi" as soon as she was in her car, headed home, and safely out of sight of anyone who might judge her. That episode pretty much says it all.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Aug 24, 2019)

Our skinny queen didn't bother to completely wash the mascara from her lower lids (or bathe at all most likely) for todays BRAND NEW SERIES debut, "Coffee Time Chat" in which Chantal talks about anything and everything (just like in all her other videos) except, with coffee! Something totally brand new and never before seen. Let the original content flow!





She gets bonus points for wearing a stained shirt.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Aug 24, 2019)

I'm curious how long she can keep this series up - one of the reasons she couldn't do storytime mukbangs was because she had nothing to say. (Except for excuses about why she's not doing things - she's can go on forever about those.)


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Aug 24, 2019)

Now we know -Chantal was the only pig at the farm.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Aug 24, 2019)

She's attracted a lot of Keto channels in her comments since she began, I wonder why they still tolerate her. Eg:









						Italian Princess
					

On an AMAZING Keto Journey and Loving Life! I am a single mom of an Amazing son that is very successful and just a great man. I am a dog person so I have 5 o...




					www.youtube.com
				









						- YouTube
					






					www.youtube.com


----------



## thejackal (Aug 24, 2019)

She's got a lot of nerve complaining about her health care and doctors.   Does anybody believe she's "ashamed" to talk about her mental health issues on camera?  As has been said a million times of course she has ANXIETY she's literally eating herself into an early grave and has already put herself in a position of needing almost daily medical care by age 35.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Aug 24, 2019)

So, I guess drinking in the car does not count as eating in the car?  Hard to imagine she didn't get some awful Egg Bites while she was there, but whatever.  I love how she says she'll "keep" fighting for her health.  She has fought absolutely nothing.

The excuse she gives for not getting a job, applying for school, or getting a life is the same as it was in her famous "Why I Won't Work" video [now deleted] from a year and a half ago: surgery is imminent, so no point in doing anything productive until afterwards.  Actually, not imminent; "two months away"  So, she's planning to waste two months until she gets the news that they cannot operate...


----------



## meowmix (Aug 24, 2019)

That's not coffee! It has six pumps of chemical sweetener


----------



## dismissfrogs (Aug 24, 2019)

Francis Dollarhyde said:


> She'd suck dick for a cheeseburger. Literally.



If she saw a dick near bread, she'd probably mistake it for a hot dog.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Aug 24, 2019)

Fatter than ever, bloated, puffy eyes, makeup smeared on her face, two stains on her shirt (clearly not from the same food), dirty hair (or at least what's left of it) up in a bun...






Ouch. Our gorl have seen better days. Good thing she announced in January that 2019 is her year or I would be worried.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Aug 24, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> So, I guess drinking in the car does not count as eating in the car?  Hard to imagine she didn't get some awful Egg Bites while she was there, but whatever.  I love how she says she'll "keep" fighting for her health.  She has fought absolutely nothing.
> 
> The excuse she gives for not getting a job, applying for school, or getting a life is the same as it was in her famous "Why I Won't Work" video from a year and a half ago: surgery is imminent, so no point in doing anything productive until after words.  Actually, not imminent; "two months away"  So, she's planning to waste two months until she gets the news that they cannot operate...



She was told eating in the car was wrong & going to ANY fast food place (especially her trigger of the drive-thru) had to end. So of course Chantal keeps driving to Starbucks & gets a huge cup of sweetener with a splash of coffee.

What is it with these land whales & anxiety? The have no life outside of food, so what they hell are they so anxious about? Chantal, Amber, FatByJen all the same excuses for their pitiful lives -my anxiety.
I would bet no doctor who ever treated her will book another appointment with her again. Why bother when they can treat people who need help & actually listen? She is like Amber. Go to a doctor, ignore what they say, get fatter & then expect them to keep treating you.
All they see is her getting nothing but fatter.
These doctors send her for tests & in the end the results don't matter because she won't do a damn thing to help herself. All she's looking for is a drug. The one doctor she went to gave her a 30 day supply & then expected to see some positive results. What did he see? A fatter Chantal with nothing but excuses as to why all she needs is more drugs.
I wouldn't be surprised if she's on some kind of list that begins with: DO NOT TREAT

Can't believe her thought was to go to the ER. For anxiety. Gee, I sure hope no one with a real medical crisis needs a doctor at the same time because Chantal must come first.

Chantal is never going to be fit enough for surgery, but she'll use that for excuse to never try to get a real job till something kills her. Since all she does is gain, her heart just may give up one day. My prediction? She dies in her sleep, or behind the wheel with a Whopper in her hand.


----------



## Dean Pentel (Aug 24, 2019)

This website is amazing in what it's exposed me to that I had no idea existed previously.  Can you imagine telling people say, 700 years ago, that one day humanity will get to a point where a person can *eat* *themselves to death*? And further, they'll complain about it the whole time? I wonder what look they'd have on their faces when you tell them this.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Aug 24, 2019)

Dean Pentel said:


> Can you imagine telling people say, 700 years ago, that one day humanity will get to a point where a person can *eat* *themselves to death*?



There is actually a few people who ate themselves to death through history, as in dying from complications related to obesity. All of them were kings or people of high social status who had access to a ridiculous amount of food while the peasants were nearly starving to death. 

There is also the king of Sweden who is well known for dying after eating too much through the course of *one* meal.


Spoiler



*Adolf Frederick* died in Stockholm on 12 February 1771 after having consumed a meal consisting of lobster, caviar, sauerkraut, kippers and champagne, which was topped off with 14 servings of his favourite dessert: hetvägg made of semla and served in a bowl of hot milk . 

_Thank you Google._



What is interesting is that in these days and ages, it's the poor and/or uneducated ones who will usually end morbidly obese. Our current society allows the lazy and dumb ones to stay at home not doing shit but eating fast food crap all day (it has a name : *welfare*). That was impossible even a hundred years ago.





ThisWillBeFun said:


> Chantal is never going to be fit enough for surgery, but she'll use that for excuse to never try to get a real job till something kills her. Since all she does is gain, her heart just may give up one day. My prediction? She dies in her sleep, or behind the wheel with a Whopper in her hand.



Or during a live stream.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Aug 24, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> My prediction? She dies in her sleep, or behind the wheel with a Whopper in her hand.


That would definitely make 2019 the Year of Chantal.


----------



## Um Oh Ah Yeah (Aug 24, 2019)

If chantal eats herself to death in 2019, she has a real shot of wrestling the LOLcow of the year title away from Yaniv.

What can I say? I like to offer reasonable goals.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Aug 24, 2019)

Did I just hear her say she was considering going to the ER for feelings of anxiety and depression? I have never heard of anyone doing that in my life. Is that like a Canadian thing? Do they go to the ER for every little thing because of the free health care? Or is that just a Chantal thing? That is bizarre to me. Unless you are literally on the edge of suicide (which it doesn't sound like she is), I can't imagine ever going to the ER for anything but a life threatening physical problem. What would you even say when you walk through the door? "I'm feeling kind of down today...." She is stranger than I thought.


----------



## fattie_boom_boom (Aug 24, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> Did I just hear her say she was considering going to the ER for feelings of anxiety and depression? I have never heard of anyone doing that in my life. Is that like a Canadian thing? Do they go to the ER for every little thing because of the free health care? Or is that just a Chantal thing? That is bizarre to me. Unless you are literally on the edge of suicide (which it doesn't sound like she is), I can't imagine ever going to the ER for anything but a life threatening physical problem. What would you even say when you walk through the door? "I'm feeling kind of down today...." She is stranger than I thought.



Oh it's definitely super re.tarded but the thing about an ER (even in Amerifat land) is that they cannot turn a person away. For any reason. No insurance, broke as a joke, and you've flat out told the receptionist you won't pay? Come right on in.

They don't have to _treat you, _necessarily.  Or take you seriously. But they can't tell you to fuck off without at least looking at you. Because the law is that you have to be stable before being dismissed.

So I'd imagine the exasperated staff there will give her a mental illness pamphlet and tell her to get some fluids and rest before hoping she dies of a heart attack on the way out. But just going will validate her stupid, sugar-addled, fat-swamped brainpan. Just simply having someone _pretend _to care if she lives or dies is all she needs to keep going for another day. Because we all know fucking Malan don't give a good goddamn. And gran is probably tired of her shit and/or mentally checked out at this point. And her family doesn't love her. So she needs a medical shoulder to cry on.

Big fat waste of fucking space. At least Hamber just crams down all her medical fears with giant diabetes-level casserole dishes of Crunchberries instead of unleashing herself on the world. Unless her belly button begins to rot off, of course.


----------



## Barbarella (Aug 24, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> Did I just hear her say she was considering going to the ER for feelings of anxiety and depression? I have never heard of anyone doing that in my life. Is that like a Canadian thing? Do they go to the ER for every little thing because of the free health care? Or is that just a Chantal thing? That is bizarre to me. Unless you are literally on the edge of suicide (which it doesn't sound like she is), I can't imagine ever going to the ER for anything but a life threatening physical problem. What would you even say when you walk through the door? "I'm feeling kind of down today...." She is stranger than I thought.


I never believed the druggie Chantel stories, probably because I’m familiar with that species. I still believe her drug of choice is food. However, she does seem to be playing with medications and she has an addictive personality. Going to the ER for opiates or benzodiazepines is a common thing amongst addicts, although in certain states in the US it’s impossible now and would be noticed.  But it may be doable in Canada.

I guess it’s possible her doctor has prescribed her something for anxiety. She is non-compliant and is maybe running out and her doctor has decided not to give her more. Perhaps she decided the ER is an end-around. The thing with benzos is f you are addicted, it’s  dangerous just to stop, you have to ease down your dosage and Chantel being Chantel, probably won’t follow her doctors instructions to do that.

So maybe she’ll have a benzo withdrawal-related seizure and die. If it happened on the toilet that would be a fitting end.

Still, the most likely scenario is she’s just crazy and looking for attention, as always.


----------



## ZH 792 (Aug 24, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> Did I just hear her say she was considering going to the ER for feelings of anxiety and depression? I have never heard of anyone doing that in my life. Is that like a Canadian thing? Do they go to the ER for every little thing because of the free health care? Or is that just a Chantal thing? That is bizarre to me. Unless you are literally on the edge of suicide (which it doesn't sound like she is), I can't imagine ever going to the ER for anything but a life threatening physical problem. What would you even say when you walk through the door? "I'm feeling kind of down today...." She is stranger than I thought.



Back in the spring she went to the ER because she ate a block of cheese. So anything is possible.


----------



## Gawdamit (Aug 24, 2019)

She doesn't know what crippling chronic depression is. That's why the doctor won't return her calls


----------



## Angry New Ager (Aug 24, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> She was told eating in the car was wrong & going to ANY fast food place (especially her trigger of the drive-thru) had to end. So of course Chantal keeps driving to Starbucks & gets a huge cup of sweetener with a splash of coffee.


I am certain that in Chantal's teensy little brain, getting coffee at Starbucks doesn't count as fast food because it's a drink, not food. Never mind that it's got at least 250-300 calories of heavy whipping cream in it; it's coffee, it's a drink, and therefore not fast food, and therefore she can use the drive-thru.



> What is it with these land whales & anxiety? The have no life outside of food, so what they hell are they so anxious about? Chantal, Amber, FatByJen all the same excuses for their pitiful lives -my anxiety.


The source of their anxiety (and/or depression) is similar to, if not the same as, every fragile genderspecial or other variety of snowflake on Tumblr: It's an acute awareness of (and shame at) their own failure to launch, and dread of what that means for their future.

It's an awareness that they have failed, at some deep level, to develop the ability to function effectively as adults and make their way in the world. Only they can't bear to admit that the problem lies with them, and that they are the only ones who can fix it, so they call it anxiety, and/or depression, thus reframing their internal failings as something that unfairly _happened_ to them, that they can't help, and is totally not their fault.

I'm old, and remember how there used to be plenty of young people who had trouble making the transition to adulthood (myself included), and it was usually due to either being spoiled or neglected (or even both) as kids. Some of us had ADHD or ASD, but didn't even know it. Whatever the cause, we just didn't learn shit we should have learned (including mental habits such as self-discipline and taking responsibility for ourselves or anything else), and a lot of us were socially awkward and/or immature on top of it. Were we anxious because of that? Hell, yes. But back then, throwing up your hands and saying, "I have anxiety!" wasn't even an option. Anxiety was something you _felt,_ not a condition you _had._ And there was no internet, so there was nowhere to go to get validation and reassurance from other anxious young fuckups simply for being anxious because you had no fucking clue what you were doing, felt irredeemably stupid over it, and were afraid to ask for advice lest you make your stupidity known.

The only way out of that anxiety was through. You had to do shit you were afraid to do until you learned, lesson by (humiliating) lesson, what you needed to learn in order to function--and then, maybe, to succeed. It usually meant staying in shitty jobs and shitty apartments and still missing a lot of adult milestones your age cohort was hitting until you finally turned yourself around (usually in your late 20s or early 30s).

And, frankly, that is _still_ the only way out, assuming you want out.

But people like Jen, Chantal, or Amber don't want a way out. That's because the way out is fucking hard, and the rewards at the end are not guaranteed, because the truth is, life is not fair, and you can't bargain with it ("I know! If I lose 400lbs, you'll make me pretty and give me the perfect life I would have had, had I not been a fatty! Deal?"). In fact, it may even be harder, in many ways, to live as a functional adult, rather than a dependent perpetual child, after having done all the work to get there. For those three fatties, it's going to be loose, hanging skin that is uncomfortable, prone to infections, and hideous to look at. It's going to be ongoing health issues because you can't abuse your body as they have without doing permanent damage.

Jen, no longer being disabled, would lose her tugboat and subsidized apartment and actually have to work for a living. Why the fuck should she ever change? Sure, she's 600lbs and her life is a completely wasted and useless dead end, with no friends, no accomplishments, and nobody (except maybe her poor cat) who will miss her when she dies, but she has plenty of "friends" on the internet who act like they care, and that's a lot more people than she speaks to IRL right know, or would know how to befriend in a (skinnier) future. So yeah, she's going to eat herself to death, because at least the state will keep taking care of her until that happens.

But she still has to live with the spectre of the life she failed to lead--everything she never got to do because she chose to eat herself into immobility instead, and everything she knows she will never get to do, even if she did lose the weight. She got _one_ life, she's completely fucking wasted it, and you cannot tell me she (or Chantal, or Amberlynn) don't know that.

She also has to live with the spectre of her own increasing debility as the body she has abused so badly falls apart--and, ultimately, her death. She knows she's going to die relatively young; she knows it's her fault; and at this point I'm pretty sure she knows that there is nothing she can do to turn it around and buy more time. Her clock is winding down.

And while she doesn't strike me as more than a nominal Christian who likes to play with New Agey crap on occasion, she's from a part of the country that is so thoroughly marinated in Jesus Juice that you can't tell me she hasn't absorbed a lot of it. Which means she may have anxieties about what she's going to tell God after she's killed herself with her own gluttony, and whether she's going to Hell or not (because the Bible is pretty clear on gluttony being a sin, along with laziness and lying).

So yeah, I can see why Jen would feel anxious, and even a sense of crushing panic on occasion. Makes total sense to me, as a consequence of the life she's chosen to lead. Same goes for Chantal and Amber.


----------



## 4Macie (Aug 24, 2019)

An animal headbutted her and bit her fupa.... why admit that? That's not a "heehee I'm so dainty and cute" type of post...


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Aug 24, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> She's attracted a lot of Keto channels in her comments since she began, I wonder why they still tolerate her. Eg:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Their brains are addled by lack of healthy carbs. The dumbasses in her comment section still think Chantal is on keto. It's a much more stupid and forgiving bunch than the vegans.




Dutch Courage said:


> So, I guess drinking in the car does not count as eating in the car?  Hard to imagine she didn't get some awful Egg Bites while she was there, but whatever.


Oh she absolutely drives back through and buys more bullshit.


----------



## Mr Foster (Aug 25, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> But it may be doable in Canada



Regulations in Canada for controlled substances are getting tighter. Compared to 5 years ago they are more closely watched and flagged for potential abuse of medications. At least from what I have seen. 

She would be figured out pretty quick because she stupid and transparent as hell. She's not cunning at all.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Aug 25, 2019)

Maybe we'll get some new content as a result of this complaining about her mental health taking a dive and contemplating yet another trip to the "psych emerge" for no reason.

Does this mean her body's adapted to the speed again? She was fine for the first few weeks on the speed, then reality hit and she felt like shit. They increased her dose a bit, she was fine for a few weeks, and now reality's hit once again and she feels like shit. That sounds about right to me. Would it make sense for the doctor to up the Vyvanse again? I'm not familiar with how long they continue to bump up the dose. 

Maybe they'll stop prescribing it (I mean giving her free samples) when it turns out she's gained weight in the two months she's been taking it.

I think we're in for a return of the bitchy Chantal. And she'll be back with a vengeance.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Aug 25, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> I think we're in for a return of the bitchy Chantal. And she'll be back with a vengeance.



plz god, this bitch is so fucking boring without post midnite freak outs


----------



## Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop (Aug 25, 2019)

Angry New Ager said:


> She also has to live with the spectre of her own increasing debility as the body she has abused so badly falls apart--and, ultimately, her death. She knows she's going to die relatively young; she knows it's her fault; and at this point I'm pretty sure she knows that there is nothing she can do to turn it around and buy more time. Her clock is winding down.



Why is Chantel even fighting this at this point with all the health scares and her fast approaching demise? Where is my chimp out? where are my mukbangs? Where is the true train wreck behind the scenes? She keeps throwing away her every saving grace and abandoning all rational reason, so why even bother to put on a show like you give a shit? yea she'd get a little hate in the comments, but if she left them on along with her like/dislike ratio, her views would triple, she would make a larger income to just go more crazy with. But we have already established this, and bc she cant take the shit (and 'hate') she is so willing to dish and spit at any one else, she shuts that shit down. I cant wait for her meds to wear off or her script to run out.. mello Chantal is boring...

Edit: Ninji'd, combined paraphrased by *dismissfrogs & sixcarbchiligorl*


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Aug 25, 2019)

YouDontWantToKnow said:


> Back in the spring she went to the ER because she ate a block of cheese. So anything is possible.


Wait.  Did that really happen?  I remember reading it but I thought it was just us making fun of her for going to the ER every time she feels uncomfortable, like, “Bitch would go to the ER for a splinter/wet fart/concerns she caught beezin’ from Sam and needs a vaccine/after eating several pounds of cheese in one sitting.”  Did this woman really go to the ER because she binge-ate cheese?  If so, what the fuck did the staff say to her about it?


----------



## ZH 792 (Aug 25, 2019)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> Wait.  Did that really happen?  I remember reading it but I thought it was just us making fun of her for going to the ER every time she feels uncomfortable, like, “Bitch would go to the ER for a splinter/wet fart/concerns she caught beezin’ from Sam and needs a vaccine/after eating several pounds of cheese in one sitting.”  Did this woman really go to the ER because she binge-ate cheese?  If so, what the fuck did the staff say to her about it?



It happened shortly after she came clean about her "veganism." She ended up eating the entire block of cheese when snacking. I guess this triggered her and she ended up going to the ER where they hooked her up with the psychiatrist she sees now.

Edited: I haven't watched her latest video, but thinking you should go to the ER if you have anxiety makes me MOTI. Chantal, you've got access to  psychiatrist, a privilege many people do not have, even in Canuckistan. Call them. Ugh. This is so maddening. Wasting valuable public resources (and always on a weekend, it seems)  because you won't put in the work. I will gladly take my black hats now.


----------



## bubble tea (Aug 25, 2019)

I will do my best to not powerlevel here, but I'll take my 'mad on the internet' ratings. Her Coffee Time Chat video sent me over.

Chantal is such a pansy. She's so full of shit about her ~*uwu mental health crisis uwu*~ and it's unbearably frustrating to listen to. She has no idea what crippling clinical depression _actually _feels like, and it's frankly offensive that she considers her self-induced apathy to be a literal crisis. The fact that she would call her psych and potentially take time away from other patients who actually need help is true cow behavior. Moooo, you cunt.

When you have nothing to do, it's easy to fall down a rabbit hole of self-doubt and loathing-- I'm sure many of you can relate. Think of any time you've had an extended break: perhaps you were in between jobs, or had summer vacation, or you experienced the typical four-week-long winter break that is typical for U.S. post-secondary institutions. Yeah, it's nice to not have to worry about actual responsibilities, but sitting on the couch with a bag of Cheetos and binge-watching Netflix or playing 12 hours of Apex Legends every day is unequivocally not the best for your mental state. Even if there's nothing wrong _per se_, you feel sluggish, unproductive, and gross. This is Chantal _every day _because she has fuck all to do.

Chantal reinforces this at 1:55: she states that when she left the house and hung out with her mother/went to the farm/went to lunch, she felt "okay" and "functional." Shocking that getting out of the house has a positive effect on your mental. Shocking.

Further, procrastination and/or lacking the motivation to create content (though _content _here is loosely defined) is a product of being a human being, She acts like it's abnormal to not want to be responsible. It doesn't matter how much you love your job: sometimes, you _just don't want to fucking work. _That's normal and not necessarily a sign of clinical depression. Everyone feels shitty sometimes, Chantal, and you're not special for it.

Her questioning of the efficacy of her meds is also laughable (and parallels ALR). Medication alone isn't enough. Chantal actually has to put effort into helping herself, but she'd rather sit on her ass and whine about her muh depreshun and muh anxiety. Don't get me wrong: meds are useful and totally can get one back on track, but I doubt they work for our resident heifer because she's, you know, not actually depressed/anxious.

Chantal, all you have to do to improve your mental is fucking go outside and do *anything*-- walk, exercise, go to the library and read, or go to a coffee shop and work through a free online class. If you fill your days with meaningful outings, I guarantee that you will feel better and make healthier dietary choices. You're not in a crisis. You're just lazy and retarded.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Aug 25, 2019)

Angry New Ager said:


> I am certain that in Chantal's teensy little brain, getting coffee at Starbucks doesn't count as fast food because it's a drink, not food. Never mind that it's got at least 250-300 calories of heavy whipping cream in it; it's coffee, it's a drink, and therefore not fast food, and therefore she can use the drive-thru.
> 
> The source of their anxiety (and/or depression) is similar to, if not the same as, every fragile genderspecial or other variety of snowflake on Tumblr: It's an acute awareness of (and shame at) their own failure to launch, and dread of what that means for their future.
> 
> ...



My comment on their anxiety was rhetorical, but I agree with what you said.



bubble tea said:


> I will do my best to not powerlevel here, but I'll take my 'mad on the internet' ratings. Her Coffee Time Chat video sent me over.
> 
> Chantal is such a pansy. She's so full of shit about her ~*uwu mental health crisis uwu*~ and it's unbearably frustrating to listen to. She has no idea what crippling clinical depression _actually _feels like, and it's frankly offensive that she considers her self-induced apathy to be a literal crisis. The fact that she would call her psych and potentially take time away from other patients who actually need help is true cow behavior. Moooo, you cunt.
> 
> ...



Chantal has stated many, many times that some food is worth being fat for. I'm guessing she believes it's worth dying for as well.
Chantal has zero interest in changing. Her entire existence revolves around food. Where to get it & when can she eat it. As she's eating, she thinking of the next time she can eat.
She is expecting a doctor to prescribe a magic pill that will make her feel great great but still allow her to lose weight while stuffing her face with everything she loves.
Her only interest in going anywhere, including that farm, was the reward of going out to eat. It's not about seeing new things, learning some History or just enjoying walking around in beautiful weather with a friend, it's about food. That's all she thinks about -'when we're done with this, we can go eat.'

Many of us here have said for years that until she works closely with a psychiatrist for an extended period of time to get her head straightened out, nothing will change. And, nothing has changed.
Chantal keeps going from one fad diet to another & one doctor to another & one pill to another, but NOTHING IS MAKING HER SKINNY. This is what she expects, to be skinny after all her sacrifices.
She will never have surgery.
She will never lose weight.
Whatever her last medical scans showed will kill her, because she will never do anything to reverse things.
The proof she won't change? Her recent weight gains. She is fatter than ever.
At this point, being lazy is the least of her worries. 40 is approaching fast -if she makes it that far.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Aug 25, 2019)

I was also annoyed by the bit about her "keeping on" fighting for her health.

I used to sometimes watch a young woman who was suffering from a freak lung disease at the age of 19.  She was a fighter.  With every passing day, she had to fight harder just to breathe; her lungs had 21% the capacity of a normal woman her age.  Unlike Chantal, she had to take her CPAP with her everywhere, although she did her best to breathe without it as much as she could.

She _never_ threw pity parties for herself, although there were days when it was obvious that it was getting her down.  She seemed to develop wisdom far beyond her years, and made observations about life that most people have to wait 70 years to figure out, if they ever do.  What happened to her was a legitimate tragedy; she did not bring it on herself, and there was nothing she could do to make it better.

Sadly, only a few days after she decided to go through with a lung transplant (a very risky procedure with a high failure rate) she died rather suddenly without ever getting the operation.  She seems to have been very loved in her short lifetime, and someone is keeping her channel alive with archival uploads now.

That is what fighting for your health is all about.  This girl is the real "inspiration". Chantal's "fight" consisted of stuffing her face full of sausages and scraped off pizza toppings.  What happened to the gym?  What happened to no fast food?  What happened to no processed food?  Chantal did this to herself, and only digs her own hole deeper.  God sure targets the wrong people.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Aug 25, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> I was also annoyed by the bit about her "keeping on" fighting for her health.
> 
> I used to sometimes watch a young woman who was suffering from a freak lung disease at the age of 19.  She was a fighter.  With every passing day, she had to fight harder just to breathe; her lungs had 21% the capacity of a normal woman her age.  Unlike Chantal, she had to take her CPAP with her everywhere, although she did her best to breathe without it as much as she could.
> 
> ...



Ah, Claire Wineland. She was wise beyond her years and if anyone deserved the happy ending, it was her.

Chantal  doesn't even realize how lucky she is that the alleged blood clots in her lungs were caught. Most of the time a PE is discovered when the person suddenly drops dead.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Aug 25, 2019)

YouDontWantToKnow said:


> Back in the spring she went to the ER because she ate a block of cheese. So anything is possible.



That whole bullshit episode was a total scripted "I feel hopeless" to fast track her into getting treatment instead of waiting a few more weeks.  Only for her to get into the program faster and her ignoring nearly every piece of medical advice and getting drugged up on the vyvanse and other anti-depressents which has been zoloft, lexapro and who the fuck knows now.


----------



## Painted Pig (Aug 25, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Maybe we'll get some new content as a result of this complaining about her mental health taking a dive and contemplating yet another trip to the "psych emerge" for no reason.
> 
> Does this mean her body's adapted to the speed again? She was fine for the first few weeks on the speed, then reality hit and she felt like shit. They increased her dose a bit, she was fine for a few weeks, and now reality's hit once again and she feels like shit. That sounds about right to me. Would it make sense for the doctor to up the Vyvanse again? I'm not familiar with how long they continue to bump up the dose.
> 
> ...


ahh here's the bitchy cunt Chantal we've all been missing. she hasn't changed and never will.
I didn't bother showing the original comment. It was the average comment that gets deleted because it was truthful and logical and calling her out. 

edit to point out how hilarious it is she put "think it should" in quotes for emphasis I'm guessing? what a fat uneducated idiot.


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (Aug 25, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> ahh here's the bitchy cunt Chantal we've all been missing. she hasn't changed and never will.
> I didn't bother showing the original comment. It was the average comment that gets deleted because it was truthful and logical and calling her out. View attachment 906261
> View attachment 906262



She is getting surgery in a few weeks? What kind? Who is going to operate on a certain cardiac arrest?


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 25, 2019)

Pregnant women routinely find jobs. There's no  reason someone getting a surgery that should only require a few weeks off wouldn't be able to find a job. The REAL reason she can't find a job is because she's an under-educated slob with massive gaps in her work history, and at least one termination on her record.

Well, that, and you have to put in applications to be hired, something she doesn't do. She's completely content with her pathetic life living off her few Youtube sheckles and Grandmas pension.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Aug 25, 2019)

Late. Sorry, that’s how I operate on the weekends. I’ve inow folks who’ve gone to the ER because they thought they were having heart attacks only to be told they were having a panic or anxiety attack. In that sense I get it. Totally go to the ER if you think you’re dying. We don’t go to the fucking ER because we ate a block of cheese and rightly feel guilty which can lead to anxiety over it. Chantal is one of the biggest arguments against universal healthcare and she can fuck right off because of that alone.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Aug 25, 2019)

ETA: Regarding Chantal and her love of going to the ER not long after a follow up with her lung episode, she was told by the doctor to only go to the ER if it was a life threatening situation.  In other words, don't go there unless you're dying.  Chantal is just.. stupid.



Painted Pig said:


> ahh here's the bitchy cunt Chantal we've all been missing. she hasn't changed and never will.
> I didn't bother showing the original comment. It was the average comment that gets deleted because it was truthful and logical and calling her out.
> 
> edit to point out how hilarious it is she put "think it should" in quotes for emphasis I'm guessing? what a fat uneducated idiot.
> ...


I'm throwing in the original comment.  It's worth it to see why she reared her chimpout head.


----------



## Painted Pig (Aug 25, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> I'm throwing in the original comment.  It's worth it to see why she reared her chimpout head. View attachment 906284


Thank you for that za sloth.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Aug 25, 2019)

Chantal has been diagnosed with......nothing. She has never seen an actual doctor more than once or spent more than 5 minutes with one for a diagnosis to be determined.
Chantal is a glutton. Period.
Any doctor who has seen her knows this. We know this. She does not have or ever been diagnosed with BED, although she just loves to claim this is her problem.
Chantal's problem is gluttony.
Chantal's problem is loving food more than life.
Chantal's problem is some of her viewers are finally calling her out on her BS.
Chantal's problem is that her medical issues, while she visibly gets fatter, are getting her more criticism than sympathy.
Chantal's problem is that she lies.
Man, I hope this is the beginning of some fun.



Painted Pig said:


> ahh here's the bitchy cunt Chantal we've all been missing. she hasn't changed and never will.
> I didn't bother showing the original comment. It was the average comment that gets deleted because it was truthful and logical and calling her out.
> 
> edit to point out how hilarious it is she put "think it should" in quotes for emphasis I'm guessing? what a fat uneducated idiot.
> ...


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Aug 25, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> Ah, Claire Wineland. She was wise beyond her years and if anyone deserved the happy ending, it was her.
> 
> Chantal  doesn't even realize how lucky she is that the alleged blood clots in her lungs were caught. Most of the time a PE is discovered when the person suddenly drops dead.



That's because there was no blood clot. While I do believe she was put on blood thinner to prevent them, there was no real ones to be concerned about. Remember, Chantal lies.


----------



## Um Oh Ah Yeah (Aug 25, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Pregnant women routinely find jobs. There's no  reason someone getting a surgery that should only require a few weeks off wouldn't be able to find a job. The REAL reason she can't find a job is because she's an under-educated slob with massive gaps in her work history, and at least one termination on her record.
> 
> Well, that, and you have to put in applications to be hired, something she doesn't do. She's completely content with her pathetic life living off her few Youtube sheckles and Grandmas pension.


I'm going to power level, slightly, because I know Chantal reads the Farms and seethes.

I found my dream job when I was 6 months pregnant. I only took 2 weeks of maternity leave because I didn't want my dream job to go to someone else whilst I was gone. I say this because I recognize that I could have easily become a fat lazy bitch like Chantal, and it only took a modicum of self reliance to pull myself out of it. Chantal *could do it too*. But she doesn't have the foresight needed to find that within herself and move on with her life. 

Which is to say, youtube is the worst thing that ever happened to Chantal, and Amber, and all the other death fats. When they can rely on adsense bucks to live and grow fat, they have no need to remember how to live a real life. 

Not that I'm complaining. Chantal is the sideshow horror for the modern age.


----------



## Dean Pentel (Aug 25, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> Ah, Claire Wineland. She was wise beyond her years and if anyone deserved the happy ending, it was her.
> 
> Chantal  doesn't even realize how lucky she is that the alleged blood clots in her lungs were caught. Most of the time a PE is discovered when the person suddenly drops dead.


I work at a hospital.  I've been in the room when a patient with a PE coded, and you're 100% correct here.  

Can Chantal just hurry up and get to that big buffet in the sky already?  Don't worry; plenty more like her out there for us to enjoy.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Aug 25, 2019)

This is her existence. Taking pictures of her cats. She has no love life, no hobbies, two friends she sees infrequently, family who can't stand her & zero interests outside of food.
A morbidly obese 35 year old woman who can't walk 50 feet without collapsing, so sits around with her cats. The last time we saw her she was fatter, had stained clothes on & was dirty.
Good God. What a pathetic life.


----------



## DongMiguel (Aug 25, 2019)

Chantal is a joke. If she had any history of employment since starting her channel, I may buy her not wanting to get a job until after her surgery. But, as someone already pointed out, she's used this excuse before, claiming to not want to get a job due to her pending weight-loss surgery, and, well, we all know how that turned out. I believe that video is over two years old and Chantal hasn't gotten a job, nor has she gotten any type of surgery.

Hell, I'd have more respect for her if she'd just own the fact she's a lazy, fat cunt like Amberlynn does and stop the charade that she wants  to ever work. She's pushing 40 and hasn't held down a stable job her entire life. On that alone, she may be unhirable, though, I guess she could always go find employment at the call center Peetz works at (didn't they meet at a call center?). Regardless, Chantal is just one excuse after another. She has been since her channel started. I'm surprised anyone believes a word she says.


----------



## fatfuck (Aug 25, 2019)

"you see 10 minutes of my life"

bitch please. what we really see are 10 minutes of lies every video. she said what she does in a day countless times before just after a binge when she was confessing, which is a big nothing but lounging on her dented couch grazing on things and watching TV. this is why she's 400 lbs and gaining.

she also said multiple times before that she hasn't been diagnosed with anything either. everything she thinks she has came from a quick symptom search she did on google or a doctor briefly mentioning it (probably saying what it could be).

she's almost out of excuses why she's undisciplined slob. she's trying super hard to find something to put the blame on. anxiety and depression are serious things but people today make them seem like a joke.

she probably reads about symptoms online and then goes to doctor claiming to have them. she avoid being evaluated in depth by a professional because she'd finally learn the truth that she's just a fat lazy failure that doesn't have shit.


----------



## Nachtalb (Aug 25, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> ahh here's the bitchy cunt Chantal we've all been missing. she hasn't changed and never will.
> I didn't bother showing the original comment. It was the average comment that gets deleted because it was truthful and logical and calling her out.
> 
> edit to point out how hilarious it is she put "think it should" in quotes for emphasis I'm guessing? what a fat uneducated idiot.
> ...



I highly doubt she understands severe depression either,so who the fuck does she think she is to lecture somebody on that matter? Severely depressed people don't get all giddy over talking about shit and farts either,no matter how good their good days are.

Also, she can't blame people for not knowing her mental health "history" since she's always so vague about her diagnoses, which makes me think, was she ever actually diagnosed with depression or any other menral illness?I really hope that psych doctor won't give her an earlier appointment. Fuck her and her sense of entitlement.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Aug 25, 2019)

I wonder where Chantal gets all her Fat Acceptance jargon from etc. We all know she doesn’t read. Towards the beginning of all this I remember her saying that people hate her just because she’s fat blah blah, so she agrees with FA there on the existence of fatphobia. Yet she doesn’t SEEM to subscribe to the whole FA thing of fat having nothing to do with your health bullshit. But at the same time she indicates she may not. Just like how sometimes she will imply that calories matter by trying to eat less food, but then we see her sperging in her comments to someone about how that’s wrong. 

I have never been able to understand how deathfats quantify all this and perform this crazy mental gymnastics to arrive at any conclusion about any decision they make regarding these things. 

I have noticed one thing that always stays the same though: Whatever decision they make, it is always backed up by something that they have changed their mind about when it’s convenient for them. 

Because having a consistent opinion about how to lose weight/be healthy would mean you have a set of rules and you would actually have to commit to something by following them.


----------



## fatfuck (Aug 25, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> I wonder where Chantal gets all her Fat Acceptance jargon from etc.



she watches other cows and copies them. pretty funny that this month most major cows were on keto and had some kind of a health scare that ended with a doctor visit.


----------



## Barbarella (Aug 25, 2019)

Even if a person wanted to give her the benefit of the doubt and agree she shouldn’t get a job because of surgery (which is BS for most but could be true for the minimum wage type jobs she’s now only qualified for) that doesn’t mean she can’t volunteer somewhere. 

There are cat sanctuaries she could volunteer at to feed animals, change litter boxes and SIT and pet them. She likes farm animals so much she could volunteer at one of them.  And she likes poop so much she could rake it up. She could work in a cancer charity shop, sorting clothing or working on the sales floor. That river she likes to piss next to probably has volunteer clean up days; there are many things she could do on her own schedule. 

She wouldn’t be paid, so they can’t be upset at somebody leaving for surgery, AND it would beef up her resume for a real job, and give her something to do and think about besides herself (haha) .

The bottom line is she doesn’t want to do anything but eat, and is using a surgery with a max six week recovery time as an excuse.  (Although a lot of people go back to work in a week or two as long as there is no heavy lifting, even when its open and not laparoscopic-we know she wouldn’t. ) 

She just wants to sit and watch Netflix and eat. Well, people can’t change their lives until they are ready to, the problem with that is Chantel is already middle-aged and time is running out.


----------



## fattie_boom_boom (Aug 25, 2019)

Right around 5:00-5:30 in her newest video ("Coffee Time Chat"), Chantal states that "most people" have some form of mental health issue but that most people wake up the next day, see the "sun shining," and "get over it." Whereas she has _really true clinical depression _in which "nothing in her life has changed" but she's depressed and can't snap out of it.

Rate me mad on the internet but:

1) If someone feels bad and gets over it the next day because the sun is out, that's _not fucking clinical depression, Chantal. You absolute pig._

2) I'd bet 100 canadian pesos right now that you don't have clinical depression, fatty. You have a shit diet, no life, and refuse to exercise.

3) Nothing has changed in your life? Now we all know that Chantal lies but... she just put out a video not long ago where a bunch of medicos basically told her on paper that she probably has cancer of the... well fucking _everywhere._ Again, could totally be untrue spoonie bullshit. I wouldn't be surprised. But if there's even a grain of truth in there... I mean the fuck. Nothing has changed? *Doctors are telling you that you are now ACTIVELY DYING you slobbering braphog.*

Alright, hit me with them black hats. Fuck her I don't care.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Aug 25, 2019)

Chantal sure forgot about all those possibly cancerous growths scattered throughout her body pretty quickly.


----------



## THOTto (Aug 25, 2019)

These morons have anxiety because they’re shut-ins with no real interaction or friends.  Looking someone in the eye in real life releases hormones that lower anxiety and depression. And the tricky thing about anxiety is if you tell yourself you have it you’ll start to develop it. And the worse you tell yourself it is, the worse it becomes. Add onto that not having regular mental stimulation (time to ruminate and obsess), having no sense of achievement, and no interest beyond food are all factors in how these fatties get this way.  It’s the same thing as their immobility, they don’t move because it’s hard and they’re lazy, so they eat more making it harder to move. 

It’s just another easily dealt with problem she’s too stupid; lazy and unmotivated to try and deal with. I know it sounds more involved then what goes on in her pea brain but I’ve found every human falls into this, regardless. Maslow’s hierarchy of needs is a good example of what I’m trying to say, ultimately it’s still her own fault.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Aug 25, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> There are cat sanctuaries she could volunteer at to feed animals, change litter boxes and SIT and pet them. She likes farm animals so much she could volunteer at one of them. And she likes poop so much she could rake it up. She could work in a cancer charity shop, sorting clothing or working on the sales floor. That river she likes to piss next to probably has volunteer clean up days; there are many things she could do on her own schedule.


Whoa now, hold your horses! That's too much work for poor sick Chantal. She has to worry about her cysts/cancer/an infection/a virus/blood clots/anything but a very serious weight problem.

Everything you listed is too much effort for her, and it doesn't involve junk food. Bend over to clean up litter boxes? How often does she clean the litter box for her own cats? And Chantal's demon voice might not sound melodious to cats (or any animals) that are frightened and need to get used to being around humans in order to be re-homed and not euthanized. That aside, she probably views her free time as something very precious that is not to be wasted on other people... unless they're going to a good restaurant with huge portions and desserts. And what is she supposed to do if the drive to the shelter/charity shop doesn't include any fast food stops? How will she survive without Arby's and cups of KFC gravy?


----------



## fattie_boom_boom (Aug 25, 2019)

BhertMern said:


> Whoa now, hold your horses! That's too much work for poor sick Chantal. She has to worry about her cysts/cancer/an infection/a virus/blood clots/anything but a very serious weight problem.
> 
> Everything you listed is too much effort for her, and it doesn't involve junk food. Bend over to clean up litter boxes? How often does she clean the litter box for her own cats? And Chantal's demon voice might not sound melodious to cats (or any animals) that are frightened and need to get used to being around humans in order to be re-homed and not euthanized. That aside, she probably views her free time as something very precious that is not to be wasted on other people... unless they're going to a good restaurant with huge portions and desserts. And what is she supposed to do if the drive to the shelter/charity shop doesn't include any fast food stops? How will she survive without Arby's and cups of KFC gravy?



Jesus god. I forgot that she drinks gravy.

Now I would never interfere with a lolcow's life but god in heaven I wish that all of her medical specialists knew about her videos somehow and watched them. Or even just clips. Can you imagine her trying to explain to a doctor that she can't possibly be part of any diet that trafficks in turkey pepperettes while that doctor knows for a fact that big ol' Chinny _drinks fuckin' gravy like water?_

Or when she's at her psych doc's and she tells the woman that she feels depressed and has been having a mental health crisis for the past few days... and her doctor thinks to herself "well sure, I bet you were you _cow,_ you haven't drank any gravy in at least a week now!"

Oh to be able to hear their thoughts when ultra-mega-braphog Chantal waddles her frame into the room. Would be the best show not on TV.


----------



## Barbarella (Aug 25, 2019)

She has not been told she has cancer. That needs to be repeated. Nothing in her reports said she has cancer. She picked out a scary word or two out of context to make her sympathetic, but until she actually has surgery or a biopsy, she doesn’t have it and nobody told her she does. It is not impossible that she has cancer cells lurking-its not impossible that any of us do- but they do not know, and it’s usually not the case. 

Since a lot of people have talked about their black hat triggers, well, cancer fakers are mine. I know what the process is, I know what the scans can show and how they word it, and I know how it goes from suspicion to diagnosis to treatment.  If a doctor thought she really had cancer, they could do a needle biopsy on her, even fat as she is. They would certainly do the CA 125 blood test, which although not perfect, could show if she has cancer in her system. You think she wouldn’t mention that if she had it done? 

She’s had these cysts for years and nobody thought cancer then, and the reason cancer is dangerous is it grows and spreads to other organs. Usually quickly, ovarian within a year. The treatment is often a combo of chemo and numerous debulking surgeries; (the surgeries she could not do and omg the chemo would be such a whine-fest!)  

They would be negligent not to rule it out but her fear of pepperettes causing cancer has not happened yet. She likely as very “normal “giant cysts, maybe not as large as she says, but big enough so they’ll risk a surgery on her. We’ve all read stories about that woman who had a grapefruit-sized tumor and “didn’t know” it and they were fine after. That’s Chantel, she’d just rather pretend grapes will fix it. 

Cysts don’t turn into cancer (although cancer could be there) If she had two 16 cm ovaries full of cancer that has spread to her lungs with no treatment in the years she’s been talking about, she would already be quite ill and near death or dead.  She would not be eating or going on as normal, this disease makes you sick. 

I know Canada is pretty bad when it comes to cancer care-they take too long to diagnose and treat, and it’s hard to get the appropriate medication in a lot of cases. Mix that with a non-compliant patient and it could be risky. But only if you have it. 

She’s lying, and I won’t think any different until they have examined her cells. (I am still doubting she’ll even go through with the surgery. 

Bottom line: Chantel has not been diagnosed with cancer and the only time it was mentioned was when some pathologist did a CYA and said to rule it out, as they 100% do. 

This girl will be drinking gravy for years to come.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Aug 25, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> "you see 10 minutes of my life"



Every day.  Which is more time than she sees her own family.

In fact, the intrepid viewer has watched up to 712 uploads (not including the 30-40 or so she has deleted in 2 years)

Most of them are well over 10 minutes, but we'll use that 10 minutes as a benchmark, since so much of her videos are skippable.

So really, we know about 7120 minutes of her life, not 10 minutes. That is 118 2/3 hours, or almost 5 days. 

Normally people sleep for 8 hours a day, and attend to other things as well.  So let's say we have experienced 10 12-hour days of very intense face-time with Chantal.

How well will you know someone you spend 12 hours a day with for 10 straight days?  Pretty fucking well.  By then, both parties will have had time to tell their life stories, display their daily habits and quirks, demonstrate their intelligence or creativity, reveal the state of their health, and discuss dreams, ambitions, and love lives.

Add to that the thousands of instagram posts and community tab posts, and I'd say some of us know Chantal even better than we know some of our co-workers, neighbors, and cousins. 

When she is desperate, she (and all the fatties) resort to, "yeah, well you only see the fat girl eat 10 minutes a day.  The other 23 hours and 50 minutes, I am out and about, seeing my friends, applying for jobs, working out at the gym, applying to schools, making love to my sweetheart, getting flirted with by men on the street, pursuing my interests, and running for office.  Except sometimes, I am having debilitating anxiety attacks."

Baloney.  We know Chantal and Amberlynn a _lot_ better than they know themselves.  We know them better than their families do, their doctors do, and their significant others do.  We almost always know what their next move will be before they themselves do.

Sorry Clotso (not you, fatfuck), but you are an open book that has been read 712+ times.  We even know your _shitting habits_ in detail, which is remarkable because I'm not sure some women I know ever shit _at all_, they are so discreet about it...  The sheer fact that your videos present you at your _best _reveals an awful lot...


----------



## Turd Blossom (Aug 26, 2019)

"_I didn't say I was not going to try and improve my life until after my surgery. I said I wasn't going to start something like a career or school until I am better._"

I love the notion that if it wasn't for this very inconvenient and unexpected surgery that has suddenly been foisted upon her, Chantal would _definitely _have started a great career or be well on her way to an advanced degree in criminology.
She's known about these cysts for years and has done exactly nothing to "improve her life" other than completing a masters program in Beef 'N Cheddars.

On an unrelated note, I checked out her chat during one of her recent livestreams and I really, really wish I hadn't. The thought that there is someone in the world that is not only willing to throw money at our Princess of Poutine for her insane ramblings is bad enough, but to actually make overtures toward KarateJoe? Truly horrifying.


----------



## Nachtalb (Aug 26, 2019)

Don't know if anybody else grabbed a screenshot or has seen the community tab post as well, but a few hours ago she commented that she'd have a video up "later tonight or by tomorrow at the latest" but it's already gone. What a surprise. This has been like the 3rd time she's promised videos and deleted the announcement within what ,a few days? And she wants us to believe she'll be able to hold down a job/keep up with studies after her surgery?


----------



## Princess Ariel (Aug 26, 2019)

Blotto said:


> These morons have anxiety because they’re shut-ins with no real interaction or friends...And the tricky thing about anxiety is if you tell yourself you have it you’ll start to develop it. And the worse you tell yourself it is, the worse it becomes.



It's seriously all in their heads. People have forgotten that anxiety is a normal feeling to have up to a certain point. And the people that have a serious problem (and the resulting diagnosis) only find out because they suddenly have a[n] [actual] panic attack or pass out bc their heart is beating too damn fast one day. Not because they're an attention-seeking weirdo like Chantal that doesn't go outside enough, looks at WebMD and starts to think they might have the anxiety.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Aug 26, 2019)

bubble tea said:


> I will do my best to not powerlevel here, but I'll take my 'mad on the internet' ratings. Her Coffee Time Chat video sent me over.
> 
> Chantal is such a pansy. She's so full of shit about her ~*uwu mental health crisis uwu*~ and it's unbearably frustrating to listen to. She has no idea what crippling clinical depression _actually _feels like, and it's frankly offensive that she considers her self-induced apathy to be a literal crisis. The fact that she would call her psych and potentially take time away from other patients who actually need help is true cow behavior. Moooo, you cunt.
> 
> ...


While I agree that she's using her mental health claims as an excuse to do nothing, she does have mental problems but not the ones that she thinks. She wants to go to a psychiatrist and discover the secrets of how to love herself and discover the neurosis that causes her to be how she is, and then overcome it through some unrealistically easy means.

In reality the issues that cause her to be this way are things that she refuses to accept: that she has personality disorders that may be untreatable, and are deeply ingrained enough to require effort far beyond her capability to overcome - and this is before all of the other work on her addictions. As long as Chantal remains an emotionally-rétarded, narcissistic liar with the maturity levels of a person half her age, she will undermine any treatment aimed at an otherwise normal-thinking depressed/addicted person. She has admitted lying to doctors and psychiatrists so they will never know the full extent of the disorders she has cultivated.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Aug 26, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> needle biopsy on her, even fat as she is. They would certainly do the CA 125 blood test


She did have both of these things done on the first cyst. I believe she had another CA 125 test done last year also.

Here's one of the videos:





I think the videos immediately before and after that video contain more of that stuff, too. 
There's also got to be another video or two after that one discussing what her doctor said about the CA 125 test.


----------



## CH 815 (Aug 26, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Every day.  Which is more time than she sees her own family.
> 
> In fact, the intrepid viewer has watched up to 712 uploads (not including the 30-40 or so she has deleted in 2 years)



There are also the frequent livestreams that drone on for hours


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Aug 26, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> It's seriously all in their heads. People have forgotten that anxiety is a normal feeling to have up to a certain point.



We’re talking about someone who won’t keep an eye on calories because it’s too hard. Let’s remember when she stated she won’t start counting strawberries because it’s too restrictive.

We’re also talking about someone who goes to the ER after eating a block of cheese because she thinks it’s horrible enough to require “psych emerg”. Someone who goes to the ER when she feels like shit after eating too much and experiences belly pain which I believe are IBS symptoms. 

Rest assured that Chantal’s _muh anxiety_ and _muh_ _depression_ actually sit in a very normal and healthy range. As Princess Ariel stated, its normal to be anxious or feeling down to a certain extent but since our gorl doesn’t like any kind of discomfort, she blows everything out of proportion.

Little does she know the real cure for her self-diagnosed anxiety and depression is as easy as : having a normal life. A job, a social life, 3 meals a day, a little exercising, a hobby or two, some realistic goals, a few dreams...

And not the kind of dreams that involve getting a bariatric walker, ya know?


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Aug 26, 2019)

keyboredsm4shthe2nd said:


> Is ruby re.tarded or sarcastic, I can't tell. Why are so many vegans unaware that  cows aren't fucking killed for cheese? Oh that's right, because of their rotted malnourished brains.



Not a vegan, but just sayin', baby cows are killed to make cheese.  They need the rennet in the stomach from a baby cow.  There are veg based substitutes, but they suck.


----------



## Pout*s*ine (Aug 26, 2019)

Long time lurker, first post, hello.
Someone mentioned up-thread that Chantal said she was gonna make 2019 her bitch, so I went and watched her 2019 New Year Plans video.
She was so young and innocent, so fresh-faced, her cheekbone game on point with the help of thick contour lines, hair soot on fleek, canadian valley accent on.
She had to write down a resolution to wash dishes every day, she even drew a pyramid. Showing us she's a walking thesaurus using words like ideas, ideations, beliefs, all in the same sentence. 
Flirtatiously teasing her viewers she was gonna reveal what she did while she was "gone" (what was it, 2 days?)  without actually saying where she was or what she did (she was home watching Netflix and stuffing herself). She really believed her body could heal itself - cue 8 months later when surgery is imminent because autophagy failed (duh) -  the only autophagy Chantal does is when she eats days old crumbs she finds in her bra or folds.
I have to admit I'm frustrated, tho. The medication is numbing her better than poutsine ever did. I need a chimpout. 
She's probably reading here and she's reigning herself in, refusing to give us what we want. Will this year pass without Chantel ever eating crap on camera again? How much longer will she ignore the urge?


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Aug 26, 2019)

My biggest takeaway from that New Year 2019 video was the fact that she misspelled "eating." Nothing else mattered after that.


----------



## PatTraverse (Aug 26, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> My biggest takeaway from that New Year 2019 video was the fact that she misspelled "eating." Nothing else mattered after that.


Well, her LinkedIn profile says that she is still studying English so we should give her a chance.




Credit to @Strine for this image.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Aug 26, 2019)

A Name But Backwards said:


> Not a vegan, but just sayin', baby cows are killed to make cheese.  They need the rennet in the stomach from a baby cow.  There are veg based substitutes, but they suck.


Calves are where we get veal too.



PatTraverse said:


> Well, her LinkedIn profile says that she is still studying English so we should give her a chance.
> 
> View attachment 907369
> 
> Credit to @Strine for this image.



"Currently in the process of completely an undergraduate degree" 
I  each time I read this.
Chantal will never get a job -especially based on that.


----------



## Twinkie (Aug 26, 2019)

The fact that she still hasn't fixed that typo... she doesn't plan on ever working again does she


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Aug 26, 2019)

It's okay, daddy Justin's oil reserves will look after her.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Aug 26, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> My biggest takeaway from that New Year 2019 video was the fact that she misspelled "eating." Nothing else mattered after that.


I think it's been brought up before, but she spells it incorrectly all the time. I don't think I've seen her spell it correctly once either on SM or clearly in that exceptional video.


----------



## THOTto (Aug 26, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> It's okay, daddy Justin's oil reserves will look after her.


She has plenty of oil stored in her zit to live comfortably forever. I just hope she develops an amberesque hump before she dies.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Aug 26, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> I think it's been brought up before, but she spells it incorrectly all the time. I don't think I've seen her spell it correctly once either on SM or clearly in that exceptional video.



How on earth does that happen? I get that she's stupid, but most English speaking people can spell that word before second grade. And she has a HS diploma!


----------



## THOTto (Aug 26, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> How on earth does that happen? I get that she's stupid, but most English speaking people can spell that word before second grade. And she has a HS diploma!


She thought there were clouds in space iirc. She was also shocked when people could tell she was lying about being vegan, after eating chicken and claiming it wasn’t real meat.  I could go on, I think drinking gravy and adding maple syrup to your spaghetti rots your mind.


----------



## Barbarella (Aug 26, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> She did have both of these things done on the first cyst. I believe she had another CA 125 test done last year also.
> 
> Here's one of the videos:
> 
> ...


Thanks, somehow I missed this. I couldn’t watch it all because she’s so fucking boring and half seemed to be about her stupid cats. What I heard was not exactly right, it has nothing to do with the stages of cancer. I didn’t follow up to see what her “gynecologist oncologist” said. 

It’s also not a test that works for everybody. I know people who are in the end stages, and their CA tests never go up, and I know people in the thousands who are early days. It’s not reliable for everybody (it can be but it has to be tracked along with PETs to know for sure.)  None of the tests that look for cancer proteins in the blood are reliable until determined they work for an individual, so nobody should freak out. It’s just a tool. Cancer is an incredibly complex disease which is why there is unlikely to be a cure for all types.,

I looked at the date on that video and it was October 2017. So whatever her numbers were or weren’t doesn’t matter. There is one type of ovarian cancer that grows slowly but only 5% of people with ovarian cancer have it. The rest are too dangerous to let sit for years,  It also causes symptoms that she doesn’t have (like feeling full after a bite or two) .

There are many types of ovarian cancer but it seems highly unlikely that she could ignore any of them for two years and not have faced some pretty bad repercussions by now. So I stand by my statement-she doesn’t have cancer, and I won’t believe she does until I see a post-surgery pathology report. She’s been lying about this for at least two years, she’s a munchie. 

I’d have been a lot more worried about the c-diff she claims to have had, but given her poop obsession, she probably loved it. It likely caused the pain and problems she was talking about in the video, it can cause colon swelling and sores, among other things. I don’t think she knows her body well enough underneath all that fat to tell the difference between ovarian and colon pain. C-diff can reinfect you if you don’t bleach down everything too, and can take a long time to go away.  She’s probably had it multiple times, which is why she destroys bathrooms everywhere she goes. 

Canuks, never use a toilet after Chantel!!  You could literally get sick.


----------



## Mr Foster (Aug 26, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> Thanks, somehow I missed this. I couldn’t watch it all because she’s so fucking boring and half seemed to be about her stupid cats. What I heard was not exactly right, it has nothing to do with the stages of cancer. I didn’t follow up to see what her “gynecologist oncologist” said.
> 
> It’s also not a test that works for everybody. I know people who are in the end stages, and their CA tests never go up, and I know people in the thousands who are early days. It’s not reliable for everybody (it can be but it has to be tracked along with PETs to know for sure.)  None of the tests that look for cancer proteins in the blood are reliable until determined they work for an individual, so nobody should freak out. It’s just a tool. Cancer is an incredibly complex disease which is why there is unlikely to be a cure for all types.,
> 
> ...



So what you are saying is she has the pestilence-gunt?


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Aug 26, 2019)

Chantal is going to look into this.
Sure she is.
She wouldn't last an hour.


----------



## PatTraverse (Aug 26, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> How on earth does that happen? I get that she's stupid, but most English speaking people can spell that word before second grade. And she has a HS diploma!


You would be surprised at the amount of dumb people that manage to somehow get through High School. From Elementary School all the way to High School, teachers will hold your hand and give you many chances to succeed. People of her ilk really hit a wall when they reach college and/or university where your are forced to adapt and be an adult as no one is there to babysit you anymore. So it is no wonder that Chantal fell flat on her fat head at university and dropped out.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Aug 26, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Chantal is going to look into this.
> Sure she is.
> She wouldn't last an hour.
> 
> View attachment 907976



Interesting that this is what she posts.  Wasn't she expecting her blood clot results today?


----------



## harbinger (Aug 26, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Chantal is going to look into this.
> Sure she is.
> She wouldn't last an hour.
> 
> View attachment 907976



I misread this at first. I thought it read:
“Hey guys great news! The farm is looking for volunteers for basic animal care. So Karen and I may become beasties! Lol.”
I think I may have been spending too much time here on the farms.


----------



## Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop (Aug 26, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> There are cat sanctuaries she could volunteer at to feed animals, change litter boxes and SIT and pet them. She likes farm animals so much she could volunteer at one of them. And she likes poop so much she could rake it up. She could work in a cancer charity shop, sorting clothing or working on the sales floor. That river she likes to piss next to probably has volunteer clean up days; there are many things she could do on her own schedule.





ThisWillBeFun said:


> Chantal is going to look into this.
> Sure she is.
> She wouldn't last an hour.
> 
> View attachment 907976


 Someonee has been reading the Farms, we see you gorl


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Aug 26, 2019)

I think the need to "bend over to pick things up without needing a 10 minute recovery break" or "walk over to that next field" might disqualify her from this new career.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 26, 2019)

Chintel _could_ probably have changed a few litter boxes over an hour or two at a cat sanctuary. What she definitely _can't_ do is muck out stalls and care for barnyard animals. She can't even walk from the car to the grocery store without getting winded, how the hell is she going to do anything on a farm?


----------



## Turd Blossom (Aug 26, 2019)

Two lone voices of reason stand atop the mountain of asspats. I have a suspicion that these comments are not long for this world and that this lofty ambition will go the way of her Everest climbing dreams, her cross country skiing aspirations and her pre-summer goal of flouncing all over Canada in a cute bikini.
Collecting asspats for _thinking _about doing things is enough for our gravy-guzzling gal. Once it sinks in that this might actually require her to do more than just waddle in to sing to the goats and pet the cute cows she will never mention it again.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Aug 26, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> She can't even walk from the car to the grocery store without getting winded, how the hell is she going to do anything on a farm?


I think this is a good time to remind everyone of this video...








			
				Cuntal said:
			
		

> The thing is, like, you have to bag your own groceries, and I just find like... I miss those old days where you had a bag boy, like, somebody who would bag your groceries for you. ... So, I just miss those days, you know? But, like, I had a lot of stuff and I was, like, already like in the store for like a good—oh my goodness I kept forgetting things so I had to go back and back—and my back was like on fire, and there was nowhere to sit, and I just like, had to really... By the time I was done bagging the groceries—first, putting all that food on the conveyor belt was really just, ugh, I was so tired—and then at the end, I was, um, just... you know... _SIGH_ at the end I was bagging my groceries and I was just, like, ugh my god, I was sweating. It was embarrassing.



Her bitching and moaning starts at 7:37. She got absolutely winded just by putting her food onto a conveyor belt, then bagging it. That's it. That minimal amount of movement that would never register in a normal person's brain as being exhausting had Chantal out of breath and sweating. Btw that video is from June, and Chantal is visibly fatter than ever. She'll have some excuse for not volunteering, or she'll go back to the sanctuary as a guest and lie about volunteering.


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (Aug 26, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Chintel _could_ probably have changed a few litter boxes over an hour or two at a cat sanctuary. What she definitely _can't_ do is muck out stalls and care for barnyard animals. She can't even walk from the car to the grocery store without getting winded, how the hell is she going to do anything on a farm?



I happen to have experience with this, a herd of 20 sheep shits like crazy, keeping them clean is a hell of a job, sweeping the barn, unloading their food, making sure they have water, to and from the field, the shaving. It involves a lot of walking. She cannot do it. At all.


----------



## AngelBitch (Aug 26, 2019)

Blotto said:


> She thought there were clouds in space iirc. She was also shocked when people could tell she was lying about being vegan, after eating chicken and claiming it wasn’t real meat.  I could go on, I think drinking gravy and adding maple syrup to your spaghetti rots your mind.



Does anyone know which video this was? I would love to see the one she claimed was vegan but wasn't.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Aug 27, 2019)

She's only 35 years old and she can't be bothered to bag her own groceries and is bitching about it. That is absolutely sad as fuck. Yet she has these grandiose ideas of getting a job and having a normal life once she has fully healed from this far off surgery. I don't know. As much as I want to hate her (and I do), part of me has to take pity on someone this stupid and beyond hope. Even considering she put herself in this position,  it's not even funny anymore.


----------



## Maw (Aug 27, 2019)

AngelBitch said:


> Does anyone know which video this was? I would love to see the one she claimed was vegan but wasn't.



I’ve read it a few times here too and I dug around a bit. I think this is the chicken one everyone keeps talking about. The comments on it are still disabled.






And/or possibly the orange chicken one too but it’s deleted. Here’s commentary though:


----------



## Strine (Aug 27, 2019)

Good lord, the state of this bitch. In about twelve months, she's gone from "white trash fatty who lies about diets" to a psycho bitch munchie who simultaneously believes that she requires constant medical attention, and that she can solve all her problems by eating 7000 calories a day and spinning fantasies about a post-hysterectomy Everest climb, with a trophy under one arm for "Hottest Beach Body Jamaica 2019" and a thank-you letter from the pope under the other (for being so amazingly selfless that she can still get drive-through and cheat on her diet despite her debilitating mild anxiety). She's gaining weight like a bear in the autumn and yet not only still expects to be believed when she claims to be ~370 but is so shameless and exceptional that she'd rather _every single person, including her supporters,_ think her a liar than actually own up to her out-of-control eating like she pretends to do twice a month like clockwork. She won't elucidate anything about Bibi even though their relationship is in the toilet, which would have to make it the first thing she's put in a toilet that she WON'T talk about on camera.

Do we deserve a cow this good? I almost feel guilty.


----------



## CH 815 (Aug 27, 2019)

Chantal has a special disorder where the minute she announces she's going to do something, she immediately does the opposite or at least announces the opposite. Her delusion about about working on a farm is directly related to her stating that she should not take on big projects right now.


----------



## Lunachu (Aug 27, 2019)

She probably thinks it would involve sitting on a chair and bottlefeeding cute baby animals or something.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Aug 27, 2019)

Lunachu said:


> She probably thinks it would involve sitting on a chair and bottlefeeding cute baby animals or something.



She could actually help out at a place with bottle feeding kittens or puppies in the middle of the night. Most people sleep then, but she seems to be most active then (whether due to an actual medical condition like delayed sleep rhythm, or just because she can sneak around and shove food in her maw with fewer eyes on her, IDKare) It would be something within her physical ability, unless driving to the clinic or foster home and waddling from the parking space into the place, bending over her fupa to pick up the kittens and filling up bottles with m1lk is too much for her.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Aug 27, 2019)

I can’t imagine the farm will take her on as a volunteer.  If she gets injured or has a coronary, they could be liable for damages, even if she signs a waiver.  Plus there’s no way she can do the labor and you can tell that by looking at her.  It’s fascinating, the utter disconnect between her self-image and reality.  I think she doesn’t really understand that she looks like she’s about to die at any moment. I don’t think that she fully gets that other people aren’t going to be interested in catering to her whims, buying into her recent act as a hardy volunteer when she couldn’t sit on a stool comfortably to bottle feed a calf, let alone muck out enclosures.  She acts as if others cannot notice how disabled she is due to her fat.

And if she doesn’t want to get a job and leave them in the lurch when she gets surgery, delaying her job search for years by this point, why isn’t she concerned about leaving the sanctuary understaffed.  I bet she thinks that all she has to do is show up, pet a lamb and leave.  She has no idea the training volunteers need to ensure their safety and the safety of the animals, or at least I hope she doesn’t, because otherwise she’s jadedly willing to fuck over the farm the moment her back hurts or she gets bored. Regardless, if she’s too conscientious to get a job lest the surgery she keeps putting off inconvenience her new workplace when she needs months to recover, she needs to apply that to volunteerism, too.


----------



## solidus (Aug 27, 2019)

Chantal won’t have the surgery “in a few weeks”

Chantal won’t volunteer at the animal sanctuary.

Chantal won’t lose weight. But she will continue to expand yet remain at “368 lbs”.

Chantal never follows through on plans. 

And remember, Chantal lies.


----------



## PatTraverse (Aug 27, 2019)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> I can’t imagine the farm will take her on as a volunteer.  If she gets injured or has a coronary, they could be liable for damages, even if she signs a waiver.  Plus there’s no way she can do the labor and you can tell that by looking at her.  It’s fascinating, the utter disconnect between her self-image and reality.  I think she doesn’t really understand that she looks like she’s about to die at any moment. I don’t think that she fully gets that other people aren’t going to be interested in catering to her whims, buying into her recent act as a hardy volunteer when she couldn’t sit on a stool comfortably to bottle feed a calf, let alone muck out enclosures.  She acts as if others cannot notice how disabled she is due to her fat.
> 
> And if she doesn’t want to get a job and leave them in the lurch when she gets surgery, delaying her job search for years by this point, why isn’t she concerned about leaving the sanctuary understaffed.  I bet she thinks that all she has to do is show up, pet a lamb and leave.  She has no idea the training volunteers need to ensure their safety and the safety of the animals, or at least I hope she doesn’t, because otherwise she’s jadedly willing to fuck over the farm the moment her back hurts or she gets bored. Regardless, if she’s too conscientious to get a job lest the surgery she keeps putting off inconvenience her new workplace when she needs months to recover, she needs to apply that to volunteerism, too.


It is volunteering which means free labour. In her pea brain of hers that he is encased in her fat head, she obviously rationalizes it as them having to be thankful that she even takes the time to grace them with her presence. Chantal is simply too dumb to realize that whether it is volunteering or paid work, the job still has to get done and not only would the staff be counting on her, so would the animals under her care.

It is all a moot point anyways as she is not volunteering. Just another fantasy that she whipped up to convince herself and others that she is a good person to get those sweet asspats.


----------



## Nachtalb (Aug 27, 2019)

I hope they don't let hear near any farm animals for an extended amount of time. Can't imagine what kind of trauma Bebejunes and Sam have after all of these years of screeching right in their ears and faces, so no need to torture even more animals. However, I agree with the rest of ya'll who say that she won't go through with volunteering. The only thing she has stuck to in all these years of promises is her weight.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 27, 2019)

Why would they even consider taking a sick morbidly obese woman, who’s barely fit to function in her day to day life, up on her offer to volunteer with animals? It’s a physical job. She could easily get injured just doing bodyweight stuff, let alone shoveling shit or walking with heavy ass buckets of animal feed?

Surely, she’s not dumb enough to think her job will consist of petting baby goats? JFC...


----------



## Ellana (Aug 27, 2019)

A day ago:




"Tomorrow":




Does "working on" void her promise to have a video up by yesterday?


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Aug 27, 2019)

Ellana said:


> A day ago:
> View attachment 908835
> "Tomorrow":
> View attachment 908836
> ...


Chantal lies.


----------



## Lilac_loud (Aug 27, 2019)

Lunachu said:


> She probably thinks it would involve sitting on a chair and bottlefeeding cute baby animals or something.


I read this as “breast feeding” cute baby animals and pictured Chintal surrounded by baby goats waiting to be fed.


----------



## Maw (Aug 27, 2019)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> I can’t imagine the farm will take her on as a volunteer.  If she gets injured or has a coronary, they could be liable for damages, even if she signs a waiver.



Or a lawsuit when someone tries to hook her up to the m.ilking machines


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Aug 27, 2019)

The insanity continues.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 27, 2019)

The people at the petting zoo are probably going to think it's sweet the fat speds handler came with her to pet the cows this time.


----------



## GremlinKween (Aug 27, 2019)

Chantal eyeing up her next meal at the farm


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 27, 2019)

Is she missing a bunch of back teeth or something? Or is her palate just completely fucked up?


----------



## Princess Ariel (Aug 27, 2019)

I was waiting for her to get bit by that horse, especially after it turned away when she started hesitantly petting near the eyes and nose. That is the #1 way to piss off a horse that doesn’t know you.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Aug 27, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Chantal is going to look into this.
> Sure she is.
> She wouldn't last an hour.
> 
> View attachment 907976



I thought this bitch couldn't even walk for 2 minutes. "great physical activity"


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Aug 27, 2019)

GremlinKween said:


> Chantal eyeing up her next meal at the farmView attachment 909896



Her head looks like a fucking cantaloupe.

And for Christ sake, put those repulsive funbags away. I'm sure you've given Karatejoe enough wank fodder for ten lifetimes.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Aug 27, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Is she missing a bunch of back teeth or something? Or is her palate just completely fucked up?



I dunno, but she reminds me of a farm animal herself with that mouth of hers.


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Aug 27, 2019)

GremlinKween said:


> Chantal eyeing up her next meal at the farmView attachment 909896





dismissfrogs said:


> I dunno, but she reminds me of a farm animal herself with that mouth of hers.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Aug 27, 2019)

Yup. Fatter than ever.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Aug 27, 2019)

Jesus Christ 20 minutes of her mouth-breathing and saying "HIIIiiiii" to animals that largely ignore her. Riveting.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Aug 27, 2019)

The only breath of truth among re.tarded comments from Karatejoe saying "Mmmmm" over and over, and incredibly desperate women thirsting for Peetz.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Aug 27, 2019)

BhertMern said:


> The only breath of truth among re.tarded comments from Karatejoe saying "Mmmmm" over and over, and incredibly desperate women thirsting for Peetz.
> 
> View attachment 909996



did they also think the cow was becky

also how dare, amber doesnt have to use hair soot like this balding mess


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Aug 27, 2019)

It's just 20 minutes of her harassing poor innocent farm animals. There was one point it was obvious that she was deliberately shoving her cleavage into a baby cow's face just for the sake of the video (and maybe her own sick amusement).  Also, she doesn't know what turkeys are called. "Are those gobble gobbles? What are those things called again?"


----------



## PatTraverse (Aug 27, 2019)

The hair soot is looking less effective than ever as her hairline keeps receding. Will be fun if she eventually has to resort to using a cheap wig.


----------



## DongMiguel (Aug 27, 2019)

"Peetz doesn't typically like petting big farm animals..."

Okay but enough about when you two were dating...


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Aug 27, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Yup. Fatter than ever.


Christ, it's like one of her videos where she harasses her cats but somehow worse. I could only make it 5 minutes in at 2x speed.


----------



## fatfuck (Aug 28, 2019)

working at animal sanctuary is even better joke than visiting everest base camp.

she was out of breath and completely spent from just walking around the store and bagging her own groceries mere weeks ago. now she thinks she can volunteer at a sanctuary where most of the work is manual labor?

are we sure the farm didn't tell her they hiring specimen for exhibit?


----------



## raritycunt (Aug 28, 2019)

DongMiguel said:


> "Peetz doesn't typically like petting big farm animals..."
> 
> Okay but enough about when you two were dating...



I was wondering if anyone else thought that when she said that.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Aug 28, 2019)

How does this "kissing baby cows" larp in the thumbnail even work with her failure to maintain her veganism. Farm animals are cool and all, but she's going all-in with the hug-a-cow sentiment and it's complete bs when you see her diet.

If that cow was served to her on a plate she would be deep-throating it.


----------



## Nicotine Fetish (Aug 28, 2019)

I  actually really enjoyed this vlog. I thought it was wholesome and cute and I was actually smiling most of it. I’m a sucker for animals and it was good to see Chantal and Peetz actually out and walking around. A vlog that wasn’t food centric. Or whining about mental health and binge eating disorder. A cute wholesome vlog where she just hung out with some sweet animals and a good buddy. Of course she had to ruin it with that eye rolling shit at the end where she talked about her surgery and shit in the car. (Idk I clicked off when she started going on about it) but legitimately enjoyed most of the vlog and found it entertaining and wholesome. I would probably stop shitting on Chantal so much if she did more easy going vlogs like this and dropped all that crazy ~I’m dying and can’t stop eating arbys~ content she’s notorious for.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Aug 28, 2019)

"_Chantal wanted me to wear one of my graphic tees.. so.."_
In her previous video, we were treated to "Coffee Time with Chantal" which apparently didn't get the enthusiastic reaction she was hoping for, so today it's the start of the riveting "T-Shirt time with Peetz" series which surely will go viral. 

I mean who doesn't want to hear a complete drip drone on about his fascinating collection of cartoon t-shirts?


----------



## Pout*s*ine (Aug 28, 2019)

Takeaways from the newest video:
She's fatter than ever.
She looks like she stinks.
She looks like her breath stinks.
Peetz looks like he stinks.
Her eyes are being swallowed up by her fat face, she squints all the time.
I have no idea what she was saying in the car, I randomly clicked on the moment she burped while talking - proof she shoveled some greasy shit before going on her riveting adventure.
She was ready to go and eat some fast-food the second the camera shut off and was probably thinking about it the whole time.
I am ready for the incoming "my channel is mine and I do what I want with it if you don't like it fuck-off, welcome to my Arby's mukbang" chimpout.


----------



## Lunachu (Aug 28, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Yup. Fatter than ever.



That thumbnail... No Chantal, you're supposed to wait until it's cooked first!


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Aug 28, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> View attachment 910424
> "_Chantal wanted me to wear one of my graphic tees.. so.."_
> In her previous video, we were treated to "Coffee Time with Chantal" which apparently didn't get the enthusiastic reaction she was hoping for, so today it's the start of the riveting "T-Shirt time with Peetz" series which surely will go viral.
> 
> I mean who doesn't want to hear a complete drip drone on about his fascinating collection of cartoon t-shirts?


Whenever I see Peetz I think, “This is what Dick Masterson would look like if he’d been born in Canada.”


----------



## dismissfrogs (Aug 28, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> View attachment 910424
> "_Chantal wanted me to wear one of my graphic tees.. so.."_
> In her previous video, we were treated to "Coffee Time with Chantal" which apparently didn't get the enthusiastic reaction she was hoping for, so today it's the start of the riveting "T-Shirt time with Peetz" series which surely will go viral.
> 
> I mean who doesn't want to hear a complete drip drone on about his fascinating collection of cartoon t-shirts?



Does Peetz own anything that isn't a graphic tee? Also, don't shame SailorMoon pls. Bandai/Toei/whatever already did her dirty.


----------



## raritycunt (Aug 28, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> Does Peetz own anything that isn't a graphic tee? Also, don't shame SailorMoon pls. Bandai/Toei/whatever already did her dirty.



Peetz is like her Becky, except he doesn’t actually date her like Becky does amber


----------



## Dutch Courage (Aug 28, 2019)

I realize our big, fat, overgrown three-year-old adores the petting zoo, but she sure is stalling about discussing her clot results, which she supposedly received on Monday.  Last week, she told us that she'd tell us how it went as soon as she gets the news, but instead we get all this stupid shit with farm animals.  Could it be that the news was not particularly good, and so she's trying to gear herself up for yet another bout of fake veganism?  One would think that she'd be too mortifyingly embarrassed to try it a fourth time in under a year, but the one thing we know about Chantal is that she is incapable of experiencing embarrassment.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Aug 28, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Could it be that the news was not particularly good... ?



Possible, but I think it's equally likely that her test results came back as "No clots, just fat" and she hasn't figured out a way to spin explain this that still maximizes her pity-points.


----------



## AngelBitch (Aug 28, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> Possible, but I think it's equally likely that her test results came back as "No clots, just fat" and she hasn't figured out a way to spin explain this that still maximizes her pity-points.


ding ding ding. this is my guess.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Aug 28, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> Peetz is like her Becky, except he doesn’t actually date her like Becky does amber


I mean, I'd say their relationships are exactly alike aside from what they choose to call it. I refuse to believe that Becks and Hamber have anything saucy or spicy going on. Hell, Chantal and Peetz have more sexual chemistry and that is saying A LOT.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Aug 28, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> I realize our big, fat, overgrown three-year-old adores the petting zoo, but she sure is stalling about discussing her clot results, which she supposedly received on Monday.  Last week, she told us that she'd tell us how it went as soon as she gets the news, but instead we get all this stupid shit with farm animals.  Could it be that the news was not particularly good, and so she's trying to gear herself up for yet another bout of fake veganism?  One would think that she'd be too mortifyingly embarrassed to try it a fourth time in under a year, but the one thing we know about Chantal is that she is incapable of experiencing embarrassment.


 Oh, have no fear -Chantal PROMISED an health update video after her grueling farm petting escapade. Yes, it's a PROMISE. All the news, all the issues, all about her health. She also slipped in that her surgery may be sooner than she originally thought. And if that's true, she's sure doing all she can to get even fatter for it.
I wonder if she'll mention the weight she's gained?

The only thing I expect from her is lies. So this may be why she keeps putting it off & it's possible she thought all the doctors said to gain weight before surgery -not lose it. We know she only hears what she wants to hear.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Aug 28, 2019)

PatTraverse said:


> The hair soot is looking less effective than ever as her hairline keeps receding. Will be fun if she eventually has to resort to using a cheap wig.



Maybe she can get tips from that pedo Jonathan/Jessica Yaniv. Do they have Party City on the east side of Canada?


----------



## Whatthefuck (Aug 28, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> Maybe she can get tips from that pedo Jonathan/Jessica Yaniv. Do they have Party City on the east side of Canada?


That's a cow crossover I'd gladly watch. Maybe she can go with him to have his lady balls waxed and then they could go to lunch at that nice vegan place she loves so much.


----------



## DongMiguel (Aug 28, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> Peetz is like her Becky, except he doesn’t actually date her like Becky does amber



And Peetz actually works.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Aug 28, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> Maybe she can get tips from that pedo Jonathan/Jessica Yaniv. Do they have Party City on the east side of Canada?


They do, but sadly I believe some locations are closing. Not enough bald bitches looking for cheap wigs I'd imagine.


----------



## GoodLard (Aug 28, 2019)

Our girl is going under the knife soon, Oct. 3. What type of surgical utensils will they be using to get through her tons of fat??


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Aug 28, 2019)

I hope she isn't expecting Bibi to play nursemaid.


----------



## Pout*s*ine (Aug 28, 2019)

She says she's gonna do what she can to try and lose some weight before the surgery.
Now watch her pack on even more pounds. Nothing makes her eat more than the fact that she *needs *to eat less.

Anyway, I'll believe it when I'll see it. I'd wager that something is gonna come up (i.e. Chantal will make something up) and the doctors will recommend postponing the surgery. If she does go through with it, she's in for a world of pain with a vertical laparotomy. Pulmonary morbidity for someone her size will be a huge risk. Another huge risk will be infection because she does not have the mobility, consistency or life skills, in general, to take good care of herself in the aftermath of major surgery.
Also, props to Chantel for not so subtly setting up her next narrative - *Bibi left me because I can't have kids*, finally admitting to a break up that probably happened a long time ago.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 28, 2019)

I haven't watched it, but I'm guessing Bibi doesn't actually give a shit. I'm sure Chintel is trying to frame that indifference as _he loves me no matter what_, when in truth it has more to do with the fact he never planned or wanted to have kids with his 400 pound roommate.


----------



## Aldora (Aug 28, 2019)

Chantal is probably having a mole or something removed.


----------



## Ghost of the diet (Aug 28, 2019)

Hey if the surgery happens and recovery is successful  then it's almost certain we will have the old Chantal back on camera with daily chimpouts. Anyway if she has the surgery I hope she makes it, most people don't  deserve to die at 35 even if they put themselves in that situation...


----------



## THOTto (Aug 28, 2019)

Oh Chantal, you and your lies. Usually surgery dates are at least a month out. She might have an appointment to discuss the potential pros and cons but there’s no way in hell. In the US an active cancer removal surgery can be scheduled 6-8 weeks out. The shortest I’ve seen was less then 24 hours for  emergency surgery where the patient would have been dead in a week if intervention didn’t happen. 100% bullshit on this one, she’s not as risk of keeling over and she hasn’t talked about the long list of appointments usually made preop.


----------



## THOTto (Aug 28, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> Yeah the UK is the same, if you’re due another operation or a first time op that isn’t an emergency you can be briefed weeks before hand but if it is emergency less than 24 hours. I’m not sure about cancer removal or hysterectomy though, my only experience is eye repair surgery and that’s pretty urgent


I know someone who is (still) waiting on getting organs removed because of cancer. Already had a history of it, was actively in treatment etc, their appointment was about 7 weeks out. 

Major surgeries usually have 5-8 preop appointments, the process can take 3-8 months after meeting with a surgeon for initial consultation depending on hoops you’re expected to jump through. With 4+ appointments just in the month leading up to the surgery itself.  Things like ekgs and blood tests, meeting with the surgeon(s) to discuss specifics, talking with the nurse about aftercare and preop care, going over current medications so the hospital has them in stock. You know if she was going through that she’d mention it.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Aug 28, 2019)

"_I want to do a closet tour but I've got to get it up to video standards."_

Translation: "_I need to clear out the floor-to-ceiling stacks of pizza boxes and empty bags of Doritos, throw out the piles of gravy-stained clothing that I can no longer dream of squeezing into and deal with the family of roaches that have taken up residence in my closet before gracing everyone with my totally real and raw closet tour." _
Sadly, I fear my dream of watching Chantal valiantly attempt to struggle into that glorious pink blazer one more time may never become a reality.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Aug 28, 2019)

Not sure exactly what category she'd fall under, but this should give a quick and dirty reference for surgical wait times in Ontario.

Depending on the urgency, cancer surgeries seem to range from 2 weeks to 2 months, give or take. Again, I'm not sure what stage of the process she'd be in or how she'd be categorized, but October doesn't seem completely out of the question, tbh.

Y'know. Assuming this isn't a complete load of horseshit to begin with.


----------



## Angry New Ager (Aug 28, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> Oh damn she’s got that big operation coming up huh? Not to powerlevel but...


But you powerleveled anyway (in two posts!). Seriously, fucking stop.


Turd Blossom said:


> "_I want to do a closet tour but I've got to get it up to video standards."_
> 
> Translation: "_I need to clear out the floor-to-ceiling stacks of pizza boxes and empty bags of Doritos, throw out the piles of gravy-stained clothing that I can no longer dream of squeezing into and deal with the family of roaches that have taken up residence in my closet before gracing everyone with my totally real and raw closet tour." _
> Sadly, I fear my dream of watching Chantal valiantly attempt to struggle into that glorious pink blazer one more time may never become a reality.


I can't even imagine what she would have to show anybody, once all of the pizza boxes, food wrappers, too-small/destroyed clothing, and roach carcasses are cleared out. She scarcely has any clothes or shoes that she can get into, and it's all sad, boring fatgirl rubbish we've already seen in her videos. Maybe she's got boxes of old photos and other mementoes she can't bear to throw away, but that stuff's boring to anybody but the owner, and perhaps their immediate family.  

Oh, what am I thinking? Like so many promised videos, this one's not going to happen.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Aug 28, 2019)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




















Archive of the newest video


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Aug 28, 2019)

Angry New Ager said:


> But you powerleveled anyway (in two posts!). Seriously, fucking stop.
> I can't even imagine what she would have to show anybody, once all of the pizza boxes, food wrappers, too-small/destroyed clothing, and roach carcasses are cleared out. She scarcely has any clothes or shoes that she can get into, and it's all sad, boring fatgirl rubbish we've already seen in her videos. Maybe she's got boxes of old photos and other mementoes she can't bear to throw away, but that stuff's boring to anybody but the owner, and perhaps their immediate family.
> 
> Oh, what am I thinking? Like so many promised videos, this one's not going to happen.



Closet tour? Does she think she's Jaclyn Hill or Jeffree Star now?


----------



## Barbarella (Aug 28, 2019)

We’re going to get an entire “first poop after surgery” video. 

Mark my words.


----------



## foodiebloobie (Aug 28, 2019)

She won't follow through with all these videos because doctors won't pander to her bullshit and participate, but also she has no idea how much pain she will be in post op. She's quite optimistic about this being some riveting and helpful content but if anyone is looking to Chantal for guidance. They might as well just end it all now. 

Oct 3rd, mark your calendars, goorls!


----------



## Angry New Ager (Aug 28, 2019)

*BINGE SHIRT ALERT.*

So she has a surgery date (which she seems strangely cheery about, given her extremely high risk of complications, and, you know--DEATH. Not to mention being thrown straight into menopause.).



Spoiler: I made it to 7:30 before boredom overtook me



Uterus stuffie is named "Ootie Patootie." 

Hysterectomy "journey." Oh, lawd.

Can't have laparascopic surgery due to complexity of the procedure and size of the cyst. "Um, [clears throat] and my weight." Needs to be cut open vertically "so they have more room to explore."

Internal Med and Admitting will be calling her, and she'll also speak with the anaesthesiologist (poor bastard, tasked with keeping this failwhale alive). 

"It's more than likely going to be a total hysterectomy." 

She shows some of the information about the surgery and pre/post-op she's been given to read through. 

If all goes as planned, she'll be in the hospital for "a few days, depending if there's any complications or not." Recovery time estimated to be "about six weeks," but I'm sure this is for a normal human female, not a landwhale with lax hygiene, little family support, and a history of noncompliance.    

She is on anticoagulants for the blood clots in her lungs. Claims she had a chest scan she forgot to tell us about on August 12, as a follow-up to see if the clots had gone away or reduced. Had another appointment on the 26th and the clots are nearly gone. 

October 3 surgery date.

As part of this "journey," maybe she'll have her mom film her in the pre-op process at the hospital. Has watched similar vids on youtube, and finds them comforting, but hasn't seen anybody really obese go through it (yes, she used the word obese).

Wants to try to lose a little bit of weight--even 10 lbs--and eat a lot healthier, real clean, and that will allow her body to heal better. So this coming month she's "really going to try to stay on track" because now she has "a flame under her ass," and is starting to feel panicky about it.

Have I mentioned she's wearing her Binge Shirt? Yeah.

Blood clots mostly healed; docs want to do another scan in 6 weeks or so for the mysterious lesion on her lung, but that can be done after the surgery.

Really wants to pre-record some videos, such as a Q and A, closet video (which she really wants to do for you guys but underestimated the work involved in organizing it). Organization is not her "forte," after all. 

And that's the first half of the video; I just can't take any more.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Aug 28, 2019)

Id be interested in seeing a closet video, but not after she half assed cleaned it like that kitchen cupboard video with her gasping for breath as she moved stuff from one side of the mouse crap encrusted shelf to the other.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 28, 2019)

I can’t even put into words how bored I am with her. Come on, fatty. Do something fun.


----------



## Twinkie (Aug 28, 2019)

I don't understand. If she's not too fat currently to have a hysterectomy done (not-so-minor surgery), then how was she too fat this whole time to have the cysts removed (minor surgery)? 

Can anyone explain this?


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 28, 2019)

GoodLard said:


> Our girl is going under the knife soon, Oct. 3. What type of surgical utensils will they be using to get through her tons of fat??


Lap, 4 incisions and then pulling the uterus complete with ovaries and cervix through her vagina. 
Checking surrounding areas/nodes for additional removal.


----------



## Barbarella (Aug 28, 2019)

Eating clean isn’t going to help her heal faster. What will is standing up and walking right after the surgery. They’ll try to get her up but I predict a failure to convince. She also should walk as much as she can before, or this could be the start of her bedbound saga. 

I cannot imagine being that fat and recovering from that type of surgery. Girl does not know what she’s in for. 

I predict: 


Poop video, as stated before. Probably some excitement about farts too, it means her “colon is waking up. “
The beginning of her “narcotic journey.”
Numerous complaints about nurses being too busy to cater to her every need. 
Hospital food complaints. 
Refusal to stand and walk through the pain, causing a possible blood clot recurrence and longer hospital stay. 
Extra long recovery time, (Even with an open surgery, pain is gone in two weeks with warnings not to lift or run for another month for normal people.) Chantel will still be recovering 3 months later. 
Numerous complaints about hot flashes. 
Wig journey begins. 
C-diff relapse
Good-bye to Bibi. Will Karate Joe move to Canada?

But 2020 will be her bitch!


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Aug 28, 2019)

Does anyone know how old Bibi is? I'm only asking because she said "Well Bibi is nowhere near ready to have kids yet." And she has been saying this for a long time. (And she also claimed at least once that he wants around 5 kids). I'm guessing he's at least 5 years younger than her. 

I know I'm stating the obvious but something doesn't add up here. Even if Chantal was perfectly healthy and not obese, she is already 35. No way she would be pumping out 5 kids at her age. And Bibi obviously realizes this. But she is making it sound like "Oh we aren't thinking about that right now." Well now would be the time to think about it. Unless you two are considering adoption or something like 5 years from now. (Which is a ridiculous concept for her situation anyway).


----------



## MyManMarx (Aug 28, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> I don't understand. If she's not too fat currently to have a hysterectomy done (not-so-minor surgery), then how was she too fat this whole time to have the cysts removed (minor surgery)?
> 
> Can anyone explain this?


She's put surgery off because she thought she could heal/shrink the cysts on her own with veganism/fasts (grape, water, etc.)/psychic mediums/keto/doing fuck all about it and allowing the cysts to grow bigger and, as a result, making them more difficult to remove now. She could have had them removed YEARS ago, but nah, Chantal knows better than actual medical doctors.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Aug 28, 2019)

A hysterectomy is a bitch of a surgery even for a healthy woman; Chantal will bring a whole new meaning to the word insufferable. Godspeed, Bibi. It was nice knowing the back of your head.


----------



## Lilac_loud (Aug 28, 2019)

Angry New Ager said:


> *BINGE SHIRT ALERT.*
> 
> So she has a surgery date (which she seems strangely cheery about, given her extremely high risk of complications, and, you know--DEATH. Not to mention being thrown straight into menopause.).
> 
> ...





Spoiler: I made it to 7:30 before boredom overtook me



I thought it was “Ute Patootie” 
Chantals stupid ass play on “uterus”. Definitely sounds more along Chantal’s humor.


Angry New Ager said:


> *BINGE SHIRT ALERT.*
> 
> So she has a surgery date (which she seems strangely cheery about, given her extremely high risk of complications, and, you know--DEATH. Not to mention being thrown straight into menopause.).
> 
> ...


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 28, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> A hysterectomy is a bitch of a surgery even for a healthy woman; Chantal will bring a whole new meaning to the word insufferable. Godspeed, Bibi. It was nice knowing the back of your head.


Surgery induced menopause can be a bitch. Its intense and if her cancer is hormone related which I am assuming it is, she would NOT be put on HRT. So she is going through that without any hormones, she's gonna be out of control.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Aug 28, 2019)

Ole blubberhead actually looks kind of excited about her hysterectomy.  She's been out of content for months, and now she has a whole new "Journey" to drag her viewers along with.  Imagine if there were none.  She's have to try yet another psycho-diet or return to mukbangs or even go back to singing old Gin Blossoms songs.  This gives her a chance to be a star and play the expert again, while getting pity points every step of the way.  She might even lose some weight, when she is in too much pain for blocks of cheese.  This is better than winning the lottery for her.

I'm really happy for her; she'll have everything she wanted now!


----------



## AngelBitch (Aug 29, 2019)

xenomorph said:


> Lap, 4 incisions and then pulling the uterus complete with ovaries and cervix through her vagina.
> Checking surrounding areas/nodes for additional removal.


nah, they're slicing her open top to bottom through that giant belly. she says in the video she's too fat for laparoscopic. we told her that months ago.

this bitch is doomed, of the open surgeries vertical is the worst for healing, the bikini cut is much easier but again, too much fat to get around in there, they need more room. someone set up a dead pool, she's not long for this world.

i wonder if she's yet discovered the wonderful world of post total hysterectomy vaginal and rectal prolapse horror stories? that'll be a fun video. maybe her next creepy pasta, eh?


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (Aug 29, 2019)

Angry New Ager said:


> *BINGE SHIRT ALERT.*
> 
> So she has a surgery date (which she seems strangely cheery about, given her extremely high risk of complications, and, you know--DEATH. Not to mention being thrown straight into menopause.).
> 
> ...



I doubt they are going to cut her open. I really do. The anaesthesiologist still has to see her and he can still tell her "fuck no, you are dead meat on that table, lose 100". If they do yank the entire thing right out, not only insta menopause, shorter life expectancy as well although that may not be a consideration at her bmi. 

If she is in fact going to have surgery, if the anaesthesiologist decides he wants to take the immense risk, she will never ever recover in 6 weeks and will never ever take the pills they give her according to how they say she needs to take them. She will have major problems if she survives.

Also sounds like they are broken up already with that "mature" talk at the end.


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 29, 2019)

AngelBitch said:


> nah, they're slicing her open top to bottom through that giant belly. she says in the video she's too fat for laparoscopic. we told her that months ago.
> 
> this bitch is doomed, of the open surgeries vertical is the worst for healing, the bikini cut is much easier but again, too much fat to get around in there, they need more room. someone set up a dead pool, she's not long for this world.
> 
> i wonder if she's yet discovered the wonderful world of post total hysterectomy vaginal and rectal prolapse horror stories? that'll be a fun video. maybe her next creepy pasta, eh?


Why dont they just vivisect her and get it overwith then? She's dead meat. I would not be shocked if it has already traveled to her liver.


----------



## Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop (Aug 29, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> I mean, I'd say their relationships are exactly alike aside from what they choose to call it. I refuse to believe that Becks and Hamber have anything saucy or spicy going on. Hell, Chantal and Peetz have more sexual chemistry and that is saying A LOT.


I know this is a bit late, but Im surprised no one posted these glorious shots of this cow on cow action. Its probably the most shes gotten in ages, which is why she let it go on for as long as it did  Her dress is ruined, but boy did her jimmys get rustled!


Spoiler: Actual islamic content
























She knowingly kept this in her video for everyone to see. She wanted us to see this. Shes proud of this moment you guys. Take it all in.


----------



## fatfuck (Aug 29, 2019)

she probably thinks cysts are the reason she's fat. 

and i'll believe she had surgery when she does it and provides proof. until then this is just another one of her fantasies to gather sympathy.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Aug 29, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> she probably thinks cysts are the reason she's fat.


Yep, she's said they will weigh a lot. She thinks she's going to wake up all skinty.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Aug 29, 2019)

I can't decide which is worse: the fact that Chantal is now posting pics of Peetz and referring to him as "eye candy" or that the sad, desperate fucks in the comment section are gobbling it right up. 

Frankly, I'm a little shocked that Peetz actually owns a graphic-less tee. They must have gone out to eat somewhere _fancy._


----------



## Dutch Courage (Aug 29, 2019)

Just some typical social awkwardness from Fatso.  Sharynzoo's animals are soooo cute!! Oh, and her mom has terminal cancer...


----------



## dismissfrogs (Aug 29, 2019)

Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop said:


> I know this is a bit late, but Im surprised no one posted these glorious shots of this cow on cow action. Its probably the most shes gotten in ages, which is why she let it go on for as long as it did  Her dress is ruined, but boy did her jimmys get rustled!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Actual islamic content
> ...



And Peetz had to be the one recording. You can see in her bra cup in at least one picture (pls don't make me scroll up again).

Do you think she's gonna end up trying to get him back when Bibi leaves with his sister? 

Someone compared him to Becky, but Amber recently said something implying they basically don't have sex (big shock, they barely even kiss on camera vs she did with Destiny). I bet Peetz gets more action with Chantal than Becky does. Even if it's just a hug.
Fuck, at least Chantal LIKES Peetz.


----------



## fatfuck (Aug 29, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> Yep, she's said they will weigh a lot. She thinks she's going to wake up all skinty.



she read too many stories about women having 20-50+ lbs cysts. it's safe to say she doesn't if she was honest about her imaging results.

i also wonder how does she explain her face and limbs being literally swallowed by fat? look at her feet in that cow pictures. are the cysts at fault for that too? does she think that fat is like a fluid that cysts are keeping it inside her and that remove them will somehow magically drain it out all and that she'll wake up 120 lbs?

but let's not get ahead of ourselves as i'm almost certain she won't go through with surgery. she'll quote the dangers of operation at her current weight and that she needs to lose it first when the date comes and we'll be back to the usual routine. in case she does go through with it, i won't believe it until there's proof. 

it'd be hilarious to see her realize that having them removed did fuck all in regards to being fat and losing weight.


----------



## Barbarella (Aug 29, 2019)

Look at the cow’s eyes. Revenge for all his consumed brothers and sisters.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Aug 29, 2019)

Extremely fit women who have scarring due to c-sections often need vertical incisions when getting a hysterectomy with complications and almost universally they report absolute misery in recovering.  This is going to be a shit show. She’s going to be in so much pain and so unwell due to sudden menopause that I wonder if she’s even going to be able to vlog much.  And I hope all her docs are super aware of all the meds she’s on and manage her surgery and pharmacology.  I genuinely do not know if Chantal is smart enough to connect the dots between being on anticoagulants and what that means for invasive surgery.

Jesus, she is in for a world of misery she is absolutely incapable of dealing with.  And I hope Bibi knows what awaits him once she returns from the hospital.  She was too fat to reach her gut to give herself a shot of anticoagulant.  How on earth will she manage incision care?  She’s physically debilitated as it is.  Rina isn’t coming over to help.  Nor is Peetz.  Her sister could not give a solitary shit, her granny is too old, and her mom doesn’t seem like she’s going to drop her life and come to make Chantal soup and help her shower.  Bibi is gonna need a Xanax script, ear plugs, and possibly a taser if he hopes to survive post-surgery, instant-menopausal Chantal.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 29, 2019)

I didn’t know she and Chantal did a collab video.


----------



## mannequin (Aug 29, 2019)

C'mon Chantal, give us at least one more fad diet attempt before you almost inevitably die. Try konjac jelly this time. Less than ten calories a pouch and kinda thick. Plant-based and she could probably maintain satiety on less than 500 calories a day. It's almost all fiber, so she could even get some new graphic shitting stories! Somehow I don't think that choking would be a hazard with her cavernous maw.


----------



## PatTraverse (Aug 29, 2019)

I am in the camp of people who say that the surgery is not happening. She lies and surgeons are not kamikazes.


----------



## Wyzzerd (Aug 29, 2019)

I can easily see bibi disappearing before she gets back from the hospital, leaving no one to help clean the wound, then the incision gets infected, much wailing and food is eaten, then she dies quite soon after. It will be a horrible way to die if this whole show isn't a colossal lie.

We know she reads this, can't say we didn't warn her. She should have stuck to the ghost diet, would have been funnier and there might have been a slim chance she would lose weight.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Aug 29, 2019)

Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop said:


> I know this is a bit late, but Im surprised no one posted these glorious shots of this cow on cow action. Its probably the most shes gotten in ages, which is why she let it go on for as long as it did  Her dress is ruined, but boy did her jimmys get rustled!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Actual islamic content
> ...


I am just as horrified to see her fat foot in that sneaker. How does she walk (waddle) in them?

I'm in the camp that doesn't believe her cyst story anyway, so I don't believe any surgery is on the horizon. I also never believed she has lung blood clots.
I do believe she was placed on blood thinners to prevent them, not that she already had them.

So, blood thinners, sleep apnea, enough fat for 3 people, & anti depressants -yet there are surgeons & anesthesiologists willing to risk an operation on her? Not buying it.
She made no mention of cutting back on her blood thinners, yet a doctor will tell you baby aspirin should be stopped before an operation & not one of these medical professionals told her to lose a substantial amount of weight?
Her Gynecologic Oncologist  who saw her recently never mentioned she is fatter than the last time she saw her? Never mentioned that she was supposed to lose weight before thinking of having this operation?
Why would it suddenly be important to get these cysts out now, when no one ordered a biopsy to see if cancer was present? If the cysts are benign, wouldn't a doctor tell her to lose weight first & then removal would be scheduled? This seems like a very risky operation for cysts she's had for years & could wait till she loses weight.

I just find her stories to be just that -stories. None of them make any sense. She deliberately skews facts, information & test results till you have no idea what she's even talking about.
She also has a habit of choosing a time 30 or more days out for mental health care, or tests, or appointments, only to come up with some kind of crisis/emergency/excuse as it gets closer & the event never happens.
Well, October 3rd is coming, & a lot will have to be done for her to get ready.
I'm willing to sit back, watch & wait.
Chantal lies.
Let's see if this operation is one of them.


----------



## AngelBitch (Aug 29, 2019)

I'm honestly pretty convinced there will be no surgery. I'm not sold on whether she's lying about it happening or whether it's real and she will cancel it out of fear, but either way it won't happen.

i would not put it past her to think she's smart enough to fake it though, after all she thought no one would catch onto every other lie she then admits to, but we all been knew, Chintal.

i kinda hope she's making it up and tries to fake a recovery for views. it'll be fucking hilarious cause she's such a shit liar.


----------



## fatfuck (Aug 29, 2019)

AngelBitch said:


> I'm honestly pretty convinced there will be no surgery. I'm not sold on whether she's lying about it happening or whether it's real and she will cancel it out of fear, but either way it won't happen.
> 
> i would not put it past her to think she's smart enough to fake it though, after all she thought no one would catch onto every other lie she then admits to, but we all been knew, Chintal.
> 
> i kinda hope she's making it up and tries to fake a recovery for views. it'll be fucking hilarious cause she's such a shit liar.



she's not smart but she does watch other cows and copies their illnesses and takes notes so it's hard to say what's real and not. it's also pretty easy to google certain condition and the usual medication used for it currently and its side effects so there's that.

she's been caught in a lie many times and her response is always the same: haters making up shit about her, i only share a small fraction of my life, etc. when everything fails there's always a purge and disabling of comments which is usually followed by my favorite "something came up, i'll be away".

bottom line is, chantal lies about everything, including the smallest things possible. when someone lies about minor things as often as she does, you can rest assured she lies about pretty much everything.

never trust what she says. only believe what you see.


----------



## Entertain me (Aug 29, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> Does anyone know how old Bibi is? I'm only asking because she said "Well Bibi is nowhere near ready to have kids yet." And she has been saying this for a long time. (And she also claimed at least once that he wants around 5 kids). I'm guessing he's at least 5 years younger than her.
> 
> I know I'm stating the obvious but something doesn't add up here. Even if Chantal was perfectly healthy and not obese, she is already 35. No way she would be pumping out 5 kids at her age. And Bibi obviously realizes this. But she is making it sound like "Oh we aren't thinking about that right now." Well now would be the time to think about it. Unless you two are considering adoption or something like 5 years from now. (Which is a ridiculous concept for her situation anyway).



Bibi is 34/35 himself, so yeah, by Western standards he should probably be looking for a wife to have those kids with, asap, but he also is Muslim, so he could probably import a young woman around age 20 from Senegal any time and still have those 5 kids (or with sister-lover?). He still has 20 years give or take to have those kids.


----------



## PatTraverse (Aug 29, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> she's not smart but she does watch other cows and copies their illnesses and takes notes so it's hard to say what's real and not. it's also pretty easy to google certain condition and the usual medication used for it currently and its side effects so there's that.
> 
> she's been caught in a lie many times and her response is always the same: haters making up shit about her, i only share a small fraction of my life, etc. when everything fails there's always a purge and disabling of comments which is usually followed by my favorite "something came up, i'll be away".
> 
> ...


Her lies are always easy to crack because she does the bare minimum. The moment you start digging just a bit further, she has no answer and it all falls down. Chantal is simply too dumb to realize that not everyone is as lazy and uneducated as her. While not being an expert on everything, the average person actually enjoys taking the time to learn about different subjects in life and that fact just escapes her.


----------



## Twinkie (Aug 29, 2019)

Bibi's a fucking cuck. My money's on he aint going nowhere.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Aug 29, 2019)

And they say men are the desperate ones.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 29, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Bibi's a fucking cuck. My money's on he aint going nowhere.



Bibi strikes me as the sort of beta fag that’s too apathetic to ever do anything about the things he doesn’t like. He most likely can’t stand to look at Chantal but can’t bring himself to give enough of a shit to roll her outside and change the locks. As long as he has a quarter of the bed to sleep and the tv to play his video games he’s gonna stay with her till she drops dead. He’s the guy that doesn’t say anything when the waitress serves him the wrong order because it’s not that big of a deal and he doesn’t mind having the kids’ meal instead of a steak anyway so why make a fuss and bring the attention to himself? Better eat it quick and go home and stare at the tv with dead empty eyes.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Aug 29, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> View attachment 913044
> View attachment 913045
> 
> And they say men are the desperate ones.



If Peetz looks like the dude from Twilight, than Bibi is a dead ringer for Idris Elba.


----------



## Entertain me (Aug 29, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Bibi's a fucking cuck. My money's on he aint going nowhere.



Most definitely a cuck. Guy wants five kids but is stuck working (minimum wage I assume?)  and playing video games all day. As a Western man and at 5'2 he would not land a woman to have kids with, even if he got off of his butt.
Which is where his culture comes into play, his family and the Muslim community will most likely hook him up with Mrs Mulan when the time comes. So he can waste his time with Chintal today, be the biggest cuck now and forever, but still get those kids later at 40 or even 50. 
So this hysterectomy probably only made him slightly shrug , it really does not concern him.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Aug 29, 2019)

This is the werewolf love interest from Twilight, if I'm not mistaken? (I could be wrong because I've never seen any of those movies)





And this is Peetz:


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Aug 29, 2019)

This is a person prepping for major surgery.
Sure Jan.

ETA: This nightgown was purchased months ago in a 6X & Chantal complained how it was HUGE it was on her, but she needed a new one & bought it anyway.
Looks like she grew into it -like we knew she would.
Plus, she is completely out of breath -while sitting down. You're looking at a medical marvel people.
Laughed out loud when she tried to pronounce: Creme de menthe. Hysterical.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Aug 29, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> I am just as horrified to see her fat foot in that sneaker. How does she walk (waddle) in them?
> 
> I'm in the camp that doesn't believe her cyst story anyway, so I don't believe any surgery is on the horizon. I also never believed she has lung blood clots.
> I do believe she was placed on blood thinners to prevent them, not that she already had them.
> ...


I'm unsure how much of what she says is true, but I tend to think she does have the cysts/tumors and has unreliably narrated her medical experience because she's a fucking idiot.  Who knows though?  Could be both.

I will say that I have no idea how they could order a biopsy of her cysts without cutting her open.  I'm actually unsure if there are needles long enough to penetrate her fat layers for a needle aspiration, but if there are, they would need to be able to see the area with ultrasound so they can guide the needle, which is also a problem when dealing with more than 8 cm of subcutaneous fat, which she definitely has.  All I can figure is that they managed to get some images via a CT scan, or are appalled because she now has masses in her lymph nodes and are very concerned it's ovarian cancer spreading, and decided to just cut her open and see what's happening since a biopsy is likely out of the question. My belief is that Chantal is far sicker than she understands and things are moving quickly because those masses in her lymph nodes mean serious trouble, so serious they're willing to perform such a painful, risky surgery to get those reproductive organs out and see what the damage is.

We'll see.  I hope she gets to say goodbye to the cows before surgery just in case...


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Aug 29, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> View attachment 913044
> View attachment 913045
> 
> And they say men are the desperate ones.



Surely these people are just messing with her right??  She must think they’re serious, because now she’s flaunting him like he *isn’t * some sped who’s balls still haven’t dropped yet.  “T-shirt time with Peetz”.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Aug 29, 2019)

"_A lot of people actually compliment me on my skin"_
I'm sure she just eats that up but I feel fairly confident that it has less to do with her _(objectively bad) skin _and more to do with the fact that the sycophants blowing smoke up her ample ass want to say something, _anything _nice and their options are severely limited.
Chantal is a balding, weird, unpleasant, inconsistent mess who is rapidly outgrowing the few items of gravy-stained clothing she can still squeeze into. Her skin and makeup are the safest, most reasonable choices for her asspatters to compliment her on to guarantee they'll get that coveted "heart" icon they so desperately seem to want from our Poutine Queen.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Aug 29, 2019)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> I'm unsure how much of what she says is true, but I tend to think she does have the cysts/tumors and has unreliably narrated her medical experience because she's a fucking idiot.  Who knows though?  Could be both.
> 
> I will say that I have no idea how they could order a biopsy of her cysts without cutting her open.  I'm actually unsure if there are needles long enough to penetrate her fat layers for a needle aspiration, but if there are, they would need to be able to see the area with ultrasound so they can guide the needle, which is also a problem when dealing with more than 8 cm of subcutaneous fat, which she definitely has.  All I can figure is that they managed to get some images via a CT scan, or are appalled because she now has masses in her lymph nodes and are very concerned it's ovarian cancer spreading, and decided to just cut her open and see what's happening since a biopsy is likely out of the question. My belief is that Chantal is far sicker than she understands and things are moving quickly because those masses in her lymph nodes mean serious trouble, so serious they're willing to perform such a painful, risky surgery to get those reproductive organs out and see what the damage is.
> 
> We'll see.  I hope she gets to say goodbye to the cows before surgery just in case...


Would she lose some weight if she was sick? I have no idea, it's a real question I have.

My money's on her not passing whatever pre-surgical milestones there may be and not getting any surgery anyway. She's still on blood thinners for nonexistent clots? Not lost a jot of weight when she could go buy some medically-endorsed meal replacement system and follow it to lose as many pounds as possible to prepare for surgery? The wheel turns, the saga continues.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Aug 29, 2019)

Archive of the newest video:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## CH 815 (Aug 29, 2019)

She's asking if she should go back to mukbangs.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Aug 29, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> Would she lose some weight if she was sick? I have no idea, it's a real question I have.
> 
> My money's on her not passing whatever pre-surgical milestones there may be and not getting any surgery anyway. She's still on blood thinners for nonexistent clots? Not lost a jot of weight when she could go buy some medically-endorsed meal replacement system and follow it to lose as many pounds as possible to prepare for surgery? The wheel turns, the saga continues.


People like Chantal and Amberlynn gorge themselves even when they are physically miserable.  If Chantal has cysts over 5 cm in diameter, she likely has continual lower abdominal pain.  She definitely has no gall bladder but eats massive amounts of fatty and greasy foods.  Doing that causes terrible gastric misery and results in horrible diarrhea, but she seems okay with it.  Someone as disordered as Chantal will continue eating to excess during the sort of pain that would make it impossible for most to handle soup.

She's my benchmark for "holy fuck being fat can kill you" so I mention her from time to time - there was a massively obese porn star named Teighlor who developed some form of cancer.  Reproductive, I think.  She was shaped like Amberlynn, weighed at least as much, and diagnostic tests were impossible and since doctors could not do exploratory surgery without a very high risk of killing her, Teighlor was essentially told to lose weight or she'd die.  Instead she became riddled with cancer and maintained more or less the same weight until she finally died.  She was in the low-700s when diagnosed, died in the high 500s, and therefore had to have been eating significant amounts of food when you or I would have been far too sick to eat.

So long fucking answer to your short question, Chantal could be terminally ill and continually nauseated and would remain relatively weight stable.


----------



## Neozeonian (Aug 29, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> Archive of the newest video:
> View attachment 913374





>I have to walk to prove to people that I walk

You say as it sounds like you're about to have a fucking coronary!


----------



## PatTraverse (Aug 29, 2019)

Gastric Ghoul said:


> She's asking if she should go back to mukbangs.
> 
> View attachment 913421


I do not see how anyone can still believe she is having this big surgery after posting something like this. Boogie is a fat lying sack of shit but you immediately knew he was truly getting WLS when he explained what he had to do to prepare for it.



Dog Prom 3D said:


> People like Chantal and Amberlynn gorge themselves even when they are physically miserable.  If Chantal has cysts over 5 cm in diameter, she likely has continual lower abdominal pain.  She definitely has no gall bladder but eats massive amounts of fatty and greasy foods.  Doing that causes terrible gastric misery and results in horrible diarrhea, but she seems okay with it.  Someone as disordered as Chantal will continue eating to excess during the sort of pain that would make it impossible for most to handle soup.
> 
> She's my benchmark for "holy fuck being fat can kill you" so I mention her from time to time - there was a massively obese porn star named Teighlor who developed some form of cancer.  Reproductive, I think.  She was shaped like Amberlynn, weighed at least as much, and diagnostic tests were impossible and since doctors could not do exploratory surgery without a very high risk of killing her, Teighlor was essentially told to lose weight or she'd die.  Instead she became riddled with cancer and maintained more or less the same weight until she finally died.  She was in the low-700s when diagnosed, died in the high 500s, and therefore had to have been eating significant amounts of food when you or I would have been far too sick to eat.
> 
> So long fucking answer to your short question, Chantal could be terminally ill and continually nauseated and would remain relatively weight stable.


Agreed. People like Chantal live in constant pain because of their terrible habits and the toll it takes on their bodies yet they still do it. When you have lived that way for such a long time, it is easier to just relativise every new ailment than changing.


----------



## Qi Meng Dealer (Aug 30, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> And Peetz had to be the one recording. You can see in her bra cup in at least one picture (pls don't make me scroll up again).
> 
> Do you think she's gonna end up trying to get him back when Bibi leaves with his sister?



If it's just for Peetz, she didn't need to include it in the video because Peetz was already there, he saw the udders in person. Chantal keeping it in means it's intended for people in her audience.

Could be feeders who DM'd her to show more of the "goods". Wouldn't even be surprised if it's a special request from KarateJoe and he Venmo'd her money for it. Or that being Chantal's way of enticing Joe to come on over and actually be her man instead of LARPing with Bibi.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Aug 30, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Laughed out loud when she tried to pronounce: Creme de menthe. Hysterical.



I don’t miss a single opportunity to laugh at our favourite behemoth but this time joke’s on you cuz she actually pronounces it properly, minus rolling her R a tad too much.


----------



## fatfuck (Aug 30, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


>



"i'm filming because people don't believe i walk"

honey this video doesn't help your cause one bit and everyone can see that you're all lies and bullshit.

put it on 0:53 and listen closely to how fast her breathing changes. there are multiple stages of exercise and you approximate them based on how you can talk during exercise. when you're gasping for air and can't even talk anymore you're in some hardcore cardio territory aka anaerobic zone. watching this is both hilarious and sad.

this whole video is her trying to fake her cardio levels. she's out of breath after making 3 steps which forces her to stop and rest and cut out the video. notice how every time video resumes she's talking normally but then quickly starts gasping for air again before cutting out again because she has to stop and rest.

and she wanted to volunteer at an animal shelter? what the fuck would she do exactly? if her grocery hauls are anything to go by she gets exhausted by just moving things from bags to table while sitting on her ass.

also who would compliment her skin? must be the same guys who constantly eyefuck her. nobody in their right mind would compliment some 500 lbs blimp with no neck smelling like cheap coconut nigger hooker.

what a life.


----------



## Aldora (Aug 30, 2019)

Chantal is becoming so sad to watch, watching someone deliberately disable themselves with their own lies and choices because they are too lazy to do anything else, it's just a train wreck.

I know we all love Kiwi medical predictions for these fatties and here is mine for Chantal: By the end of the year, she will start using a bariatric walker and/or a mobility scooter.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Aug 30, 2019)

Aldora said:


> I know we all love Kiwi medical predictions for these fatties and here is mine for Chantal: By the end of the year, she will start using a bariatric walker and/or a mobility scooter.


She was already advised to use a walker! I guess she's too skinny from the keto to need one just yet.


----------



## meepmapmop (Aug 30, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> This is a person prepping for major surgery.
> Sure Jan.
> 
> ETA: This nightgown was purchased months ago in a 6X & Chantal complained how it was HUGE it was on her, but she needed a new one & bought it anyway.
> ...



I was seriously concerned she was going to take a bite out of some of those products


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Aug 30, 2019)

Gastric Ghoul said:


> She's asking if she should go back to mukbangs.
> 
> View attachment 913421


 And...we're back.
How many times just this year has she mentioned only doing home cooked 'nutritious' mukbangs, only to be back in the Arby's drive thru lane?
First, she can't cook.
And second, she ah-bores the food she does make. (although at every meal she eats enough for 3 people) No mention that these mukbangs will include the new 'clean' eating she promised in preparation for surgery. So, who is she kidding? Every month that goes by she's visibly fatter. Now I know why that promised Torrid haul never happened -she can't fit into anything she bought.

She buys mountains of food, plans out her week of cooking & videos & everything is eaten & gone in 2 days.
@DutchCourage called it weeks ago, that her views of this 'journey' just aren't there & eventually she'll bring back eating because this is all anyone wants to see. And let's face it, it's all she wants to do anyway.
She's supposed to be preparing for major surgery that will include quite a bit of tests leading up to it & all her brain is focused on is food. 
I wonder what crisis will pop up just before October 3rd that postpones the operation or if she'll just blame the doctors & say they want to put it off.
September should be interesting.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 30, 2019)

Congrats on being able to walk from the parking lot all the way up to the Lush store. You sure showed us, haters. You should do an ultramarathon.


----------



## Pout*s*ine (Aug 30, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> And...we're back.
> How many times just this year has she mentioned only doing home cooked 'nutritious' mukbangs, only to be back in the Arby's drive thru lane?
> First, she can't cook.
> And second, she ah-bores the food she does make. (although at every meal she eats enough for 3 people) No mention that these mukbangs will include the new 'clean' eating she promised in preparation for surgery. So, who is she kidding? Every month that goes by she's visibly fatter. Now I know why that promised Torrid haul never happened -she can't fit into anything she bought.
> ...


This reminds me of a compilation I saw - *Foodie Beauty feeling hopeless after eating*. or something like that.
It's a compilation of her looking freaking bored and dispassionate after finishing her meals like she has nothing else to look forward in life if the food is gone.
I imagine that's exactly how she feels about home-cooked meals. They just don't appeal to her like fast-food does.
Yeah, she'll be back to the car mukbangs eventually.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Aug 30, 2019)

The woman has both a severe cognitive inability and seems she's missing out on the YouTube bucks.   As someone stated, and I've stated many times before, her cooking skill are amateur at best - which normally is acceptable.  But when you wash your hands then wipe your hands dry on your ass?  Fuck no.  She also uses that stupid ass "sing song" voice that is almost maniacal.

I'm placing money she'll do the "cookbangs" even though a majority says "no" on this poll because she has no other ideas. At least when she was doing those "Travelblogs" to local places, she was at least out of the house which showed effort.

I also think her rebranding back to "Foodie Beauty" for like the 40th time is funny because not too many people call her "Big Beautiful Me'". 

ETA: I Just remembered that Chantal's eating disorder therapy is "cognitive behavior therapy" instead of what we expect and she claimed would be in the form of group therapy sessions.   It just dawned on me that yea, the Doctor(s) in this type of therapy are highly aware that she has trouble putting basic concepts like "do not eat in your car" and then eats a giant slice of pizza.. in her car.. makes a thumbnail out of it and has "I had no awareness I ate pizza in my car".


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Aug 30, 2019)

GoodLard said:


> Our girl is going under the knife soon, Oct. 3.


I'm no medium but this could also be her death date.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Aug 30, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> I don’t miss a single opportunity to laugh at our favourite behemoth but this time joke’s on you cuz she actually pronounces it properly, minus rolling her R a tad too much.


LOL, it is the correct pronunciation, but when she does this kind of thing it always reminds me of US news anchors who are clearly American with American accents and they pronounce Hispanic words and names with what is correct it's just a jolt to the system. Like you don't expect Lisa Smith to roll the fuck out of an r out of nowhere.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Aug 30, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> LOL, it is the correct pronunciation, but when she does this kind of thing it always reminds me of US news anchors who are clearly American with American accents and they pronounce Hispanic words and names with what is correct it's just a jolt to the system. Like you don't expect Lisa Smith to roll the fuck out of an r out of nowhere.



Obviously it doesn't make her as bilingual as she believes she is.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Aug 30, 2019)

Good lord.  Back to "nutritious mukbangs".  How can such a fat head be so empty?  Sure, Clotso, go for it.  They never worked before, but the eleventh time is always the charm, right?

One thing I've noticed is how she has become so impaired in her breathing that she literally runs out of breath mid-word. If we start the video at 0:53 (right after that insanely annoying faux-sexy, waggish intro music), she runs out of breath in the middle of the word "spur", gasps after getting the word "need" out, after the word "so", and between the words "friendship" and "ring"  The only people I have heard do this were people suffering from advanced emphysema.  

She then caps it off at 1:28 with that disturbingly wheezing laugh she has recently acquired, which sounds like one of Jackie Gleason's.

All of this is fairly new.  I started noticing her running out of air mid-word a few days before she told us about the clots, and I noted it here at the time.  The wheezing laugh is a more recent development; I only started really noticing it a few weeks ago.

Her clots may or may not be disappearing (she did not sound especially convincing when she said they were almost gone; it sounded like an aside, as if she had forgotten that she had told us about them and had to explain them quickly), but her breathing sounds like it is continuing to deteriorate.  

It is hard to tell what is truth and what are lies with her, but one thing is for sure: her health has very visibly deteriorated this year.  She is not nearly as robust as she was even last Vlogtober, and it only seems to be getting worse.


----------



## AngelBitch (Aug 30, 2019)

Pout*s*ine said:


> This reminds me of a compilation I saw - *Foodie Beauty feeling hopeless after eating*. or something like that.
> It's a compilation of her looking freaking bored and dispassionate after finishing her meals like she has nothing else to look forward in life if the food is gone.
> I imagine that's exactly how she feels about home-cooked meals. They just don't appeal to her like fast-food does.
> Yeah, she'll be back to the car mukbangs eventually.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3KgihPFu5o for those interested.

It's one of my favorites lol.


----------



## CH 815 (Aug 30, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> And...we're back.
> How many times just this year has she mentioned only doing home cooked 'nutritious' mukbangs, only to be back in the Arby's drive thru lane?
> First, she can't cook.
> And second, she ah-bores the food she does make. (although at every meal she eats enough for 3 people) No mention that these mukbangs will include the new 'clean' eating she promised in preparation for surgery. So, who is she kidding? Every month that goes by she's visibly fatter. Now I know why that promised Torrid haul never happened -she can't fit into anything she bought.
> ...



She's also run out of stories about awkward and horrifying sexual encounters. The best she could do lately was claim some guy with a shitstain was trying to woo her at the laundromat she chauffeured Peetz to. Her audience is just big enough to scare her too . Her best stories were when she both felt better physically and was less afraid of hadurs picking her apart for doing things like pooping all over a failed threesome hookup's bathroom and then calling a cab for her mom to pay for. All TMI means now is the poop without the sex. Farts, poop, and food. That's what her world revolves around.


----------



## Twinkie (Aug 30, 2019)

It's creepy that so many people voted yes on the poll tbh.


----------



## meepmapmop (Aug 30, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> It's creepy that so many people voted yes on the poll tbh.


It’s all the feeders and fatties who want to feel better about themselves.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Aug 30, 2019)

Looks like the mukbangs are back off the table again.  I guess she was simply too stupid to realize they weren't a good idea; she needed strangers to tell her.  Meanwhile, some fans are disappointed.


----------



## Sham (Aug 30, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> She then caps it off at 1:28 with that disturbingly wheezing laugh she has recently acquired, which sounds like one of Jackie Gleason's.



It's particularly jarring when she immediately follows it with the "Hhheyyy guyyss" in her fake sexy baby voice. That voice makes me irrationally angry, like I want to punch her in the face as a reflex. 

As they're walking in, does Peetz say something like "Did you say this in your message?" About going to Lush? Nice of you to not notify him of where you planned on dragging him. This way, he can't bail on you beforehand. I can only imagine how fun it is to watch Chinny breathlessly waddle through Lush for 5 hours, hee-heeing at soaps.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 30, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> It's creepy that so many people voted yes on the poll tbh.





meepmapmop said:


> It’s all the feeders and fatties who want to feel better about themselves.


It's all the haters who want her fat ass to start eating trash on camera again, so they can make compilation videos of the disgusting noises and faces she makes.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Aug 30, 2019)

I have a question.  Please forgive me for asking if you all have covered it. I've only been following Chintal for a year or so.

I remember hearing that she when she met Bibi, he was a student. Did he ever finish or did he drop out and turn to the beast to get him permanent residency?  

I was presuming the latter considering his current vocation.


----------



## AngelBitch (Aug 30, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> It's all the haters who want her fat ass to start eating trash on camera again, so they can make compilation videos of the disgusting noises and faces she makes.


I voted yes just because at least she'd be providing some entertainment, she's so fucking boring right now anything is better than another 'muh health update' or 'peetz filming my tits for five minutes as i waddle' video.


----------



## Twinkie (Aug 30, 2019)

That "Cosmic Tranquility" user is a class 1 carcinogen. She's so fucking toxic. She's the one who always thirsts over Peetz, I think she even thirsts over Karate Joe, and now she's openly encouraging Chantal to film mukbangs. What a shitbag.

This type of person does far more damage than any "hater" ever could


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Aug 30, 2019)

Chantal, the yo-yo. Mukbangs back on -but responsible mukbangs.
No eating in the car either.
I wonder if Starbucks knows this?

Is the sister moving? The only place to film in quiet is the spare bedroom where she's been staying. No matter. This will last a week -at most.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Aug 30, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> View attachment 914439
> 
> Looks like the mukbangs are back off the table again.  I guess she was simply too stupid to realize they weren't a good idea; she needed strangers to tell her.  Meanwhile, some fans are disappointed.


More like she was hoping they'd give her the okay to go back to them.


----------



## ZH 792 (Aug 30, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Chantal, the yo-yo. Mukbangs back on -but responsible mukbangs.
> No eating in the car either.
> I wonder if Starbucks knows this?
> 
> ...



Mental gymnastics is the only type of exercise Chantal willingly does. Looks like the tray will be making guest appearances until October.


----------



## Mr Foster (Aug 30, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Chantal, the yo-yo. Mukbangs back on -but responsible mukbangs.
> No eating in the car either.
> I wonder if Starbucks knows this?
> 
> ...



"Weightloss Journey ".

How in the world can she still tell herself that's what this is?

There is false advertising and then there is outright delusion.


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Aug 30, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> More like she was hoping they'd give her the okay to go back to them.


That's exactly what it was. She wanted approval for the thing she *already decided she was going to do*, which is why she gave lip service to the "noh!" votes by saying... 



...and 6 hours later explains how she's going to do it anyway.

No different than any other poll she's put up, or posts asking for feedback or suggestions or questions for a Q&A video. She doesn't actually want to hear what anyone thinks; she's just fishing for ass-pats and approval. It'll all be deleted soon enough, once she's tired of getting flak for wasting everyone's time again.


----------



## meepmapmop (Aug 30, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Chantal, the yo-yo. Mukbangs back on -but responsible mukbangs.
> No eating in the car either.
> I wonder if Starbucks knows this?
> 
> ...



This is all going to end with her driving to Arby’s in the middle of the night to chimp out. 

As you say all the time my fellow farmer: this will be fun.


----------



## Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop (Aug 31, 2019)

Food in the make-up, make-up in the food, Im sure there will be stories of shit, farts, or other disgusting human bodily functions happening as well. Mr. Monk would go absolutely bonkers over this one.


----------



## Nicotine Fetish (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## raritycunt (Aug 31, 2019)

lbrc27x said:


> View attachment 915203



She genuinely has a poop fetish I’m calling it, weird bitch


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 31, 2019)

She definitely has some creepy fetish fixation on people shitting themselves and humiliation.


----------



## ButMuhCondishuns (Aug 31, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> She genuinely has a poop fetish I’m calling it, weird bitch





Captain Ahab said:


> She definitely has some creepy fetish fixation on people shitting themselves and humiliation.



And it all adds up nicely to remind us that even if she would lose 300 lbs of fat, she'd still be a disgusting person.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Aug 31, 2019)

What struck me as amusing is the fact she thinks she will recover from surgery in less than a month,  provided she even goes through with it. Delusion, thy name is Chantal.


----------



## Ellana (Aug 31, 2019)

Archive because why not save this horror.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



What did Sam do to deserve this torture


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Aug 31, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Archive because why not save this horror.
> View attachment 915809
> What did Sam do to deserve this torture


What did her subscribers do to deserve this torture?

This is the life of a 35 year old woman? Too fat to go outside, so stays inside singing to cats. Lord, this is really pathetic.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Aug 31, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Archive because why not save this horror.
> View attachment 915809
> What did Sam do to deserve this torture



Fav comment so far :



_
EDIT : Of course she deleted this comment!_


----------



## raritycunt (Aug 31, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Archive because why not save this horror.
> View attachment 915809
> What did Sam do to deserve this torture



That poor cat, between ambers dog Twinkie and this poor cat I’m starting to feel really bad for the animal kingdom


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Aug 31, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> That poor cat, between ambers dog Twinkie and this poor cat I’m starting to feel really bad for the animal kingdom



Sham the real MVP.


----------



## KitsuneEyes (Aug 31, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Chantal, the yo-yo. Mukbangs back on -but responsible mukbangs.
> No eating in the car either.
> I wonder if Starbucks knows this?
> 
> ...


I'm going out on a limb, but I think that she is changing her setup to hide the fact that Bibi left her during the night. Godspeed my nigger, take care of your sister/lover.


----------



## Ellana (Aug 31, 2019)

The fuck is this shit.
Did the reality of surgery give her a mental break? 
Who am I kidding, this is Chantal being Chantal.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Aug 31, 2019)

Ellana said:


> The fuck is this shit.
> Did the reality of surgery give her a mental break?
> Who am I kidding, this is Chantal being Chantal.



Perhaps cancer already got to her brain.


----------



## Who Now (Aug 31, 2019)

I don't want to watch that video if it's just her singing. I can't stand it or talking baby talk. Please let me know if there is more to it.



ThisWillBeFun said:


> The only place to film in quiet is the spare bedroom



Bibi is probably telling her not to eat because she has to lose weight for the surgery. So, hidden in her room, she can eat whatever she wants on camera and tell lies he won't know about. 




Birthday Dickpunch said:


> ...and 6 hours later explains how she's going to do it anyway.



Of course. She always tries to act like she does what viewers want, but just does what she wants anyway.



Captain Ahab said:


> She definitely has some creepy fetish fixation on people shitting themselves and humiliation.



98% of her stories are made up. She even admitted she makes some of them up. And also,  I've never known anyone who has so many stories involving shit. I think maybe twice and not nearly as dramatic. Maybe I've just been lucky?


----------



## ZH 792 (Aug 31, 2019)

Got 10 seconds into that BeBeJunes video and quickly exited . That old cat isn't having it with all that screeching as her tail is twitching back and forth.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Aug 31, 2019)

"Spare bedroom" Lolno. That is her bedroom. Bibi and his sisterwife have the other one. There is no way he could fit on even a quarter of the bed if he slept with Chintal. Also, when she does livestreams from her bed, she is always alone. Bibi does work nights, but you'd think he would be at home at least some of the time.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Aug 31, 2019)

Ellana said:


> The fuck is this shit.
> Did the reality of surgery give her a mental break?
> Who am I kidding, this is Chantal being Chantal.


Archive




Your browser is not able to display this video.



















Those poor cats.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Aug 31, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> Archive
> View attachment 916299


I stared at that pillow in the thumbnail for a good twelve seconds, trying to figure out if it was some lumpy part of her body, like an arm or leg.

That’s how bad Chantal has gotten.


----------



## Barbarella (Aug 31, 2019)

She’s mentioned “her” bedroom numerous times in videos. The first time I thought it could be a narcissistic slip, after that I realized she and Bibi sleep in different rooms.  And, this was before his trip home, where he may or may not brought in his wife. 

I am also wondering if he finally left. This could explain her setting him free comment. 

FYI: there is nothing in those vids but her singing autistically  to the cats in weird voices. I don’t know any new ways to say how crazy she is.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Aug 31, 2019)

Well, at least her twice-in-a-row New Years resolution, "I will not be sitting at this same table next New Year", seems to be coming true.  Got a new table.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 31, 2019)

That's like. Babbys first vlog room. Every shitty makeup guru in the mid 2000s rocked that look. I think even fucking Kailyn had a set up like that, and even she's moved past it.


----------



## dark_lob1111 (Aug 31, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> View attachment 916499
> 
> Well, at least her twice-in-a-row New Years resolution, "I will not be sitting at this same table next New Year", seems to be coming true.  Got a new table.


She needs a feeding cubicle
"EITS MY JOB BIBII, yknow eh?"


----------



## Twinkie (Aug 31, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> That's like. Babbys first vlog room. Every shitty makeup guru in the mid 2000s rocked that look. I think even fucking Kailyn had a set up like that, and even she's moved past it.



As soon as she said ikea I KNEW she was getting that stupid paper screen backdrop thing.

And yes, I thought of Kailyn too


----------



## Um Oh Ah Yeah (Sep 1, 2019)

Who Now said:


> I don't want to watch that video if it's just her singing. I can't stand it or talking baby talk.


Amusingly, it's her singing in her baby talk voice, though you may have figured it out by now.


----------



## fatfuck (Sep 1, 2019)

to think that she genuinely believes that she can sing is pretty funny. good thing she only went once to get lessons because it'd be a waste of money, much like her gym membership


----------



## Barbarella (Sep 1, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> View attachment 916499
> 
> Well, at least her twice-in-a-row New Years resolution, "I will not be sitting at this same table next New Year", seems to be coming true.  Got a new table.


Look at the width of that chair. 

Makeup drawers? She’s got the IKEA drawers too? (Like Kailyn). 

So she’ll be talking about her 1997 high school lovers in her 2009 YouTube set up, sporting hairy bush. Gotcha.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 1, 2019)

I'm not surprised by the set up since Chantal still stuck in high school mentally.
All her stories are embellished, exaggerated & mostly made up from searches on the internet.
The ones I believe? Things she did for food. That's Chantal.

Personally I miss the black garbage bag. That was the best back drop. Garbage -sums up Chantal perfectly.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 1, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> Look at the width of that chair.
> 
> Makeup drawers? She’s got the IKEA drawers too? (Like Kailyn).
> 
> So she’ll be talking about her 1997 high school lovers in her 2009 YouTube set up, sporting hairy bush. Gotcha.



She breaks out the MAC 239 and 217 brushes to go with her Coastal Scents 120 color palette, it will be just like watching a fat XSparkage!


----------



## thejackal (Sep 1, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> She breaks out the MAC 239 and 217 brushes to go with her Coastal Scents 120 color palette, it will be just like watching a fat XSparkage!



She'll also breakout into 500-2000 views like her first "MUA" vids did when she launched her channel.


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Sep 1, 2019)

I’m calling it right now. I guarantee in  Chantal’s next video she makes reference to Big Al leaving YouTube & make it all about herself. She’ll empathize with Big Al, because the haters are big fat meanies to her too. (All the while celebrating in hopes that Big Al’s viewers find her channel when they seek out another land whale to satiate their train wreck fascination).


----------



## Who Now (Sep 1, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Personally I miss the black garbage bag. That was the best back drop. Garbage -sums up Chantal perfectly.



My favorite were the clothes hanging up behind her. She saw other youtubers do it, so she did too. And admitted it.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Sep 1, 2019)

Her setup with the HD camera and garbage bag background can't be topped imo.


----------



## THOTto (Sep 1, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> Her setup with the HD camera and garbage bag background can't be topped imo.
> 
> View attachment 917521


I just wanna see how much worse it is now. Damnit Chantal, your fans demand HD.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 1, 2019)

Yes, liked that one too -especially after she admitted that she couldn't fit into anything on the rack. 



Who Now said:


> My favorite were the clothes hanging up behind her. She saw other youtubers do it, so she did too. And admitted it.


----------



## CH 815 (Sep 1, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> Her setup with the HD camera and garbage bag background can't be topped imo.
> 
> View attachment 917521


what video is this from?


----------



## Twinkie (Sep 1, 2019)

Gastric Ghoul said:


> what video is this from?



 a deleted one, i believe


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 1, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> Her setup with the HD camera and garbage bag background can't be topped imo.
> 
> View attachment 917521



Look at that flawless complexion.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 1, 2019)

Her skin looks like if you tried to put concealer on a pine cone.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Sep 1, 2019)

Ugly YouTubers using HD cameras is the best tbh.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Sep 1, 2019)

New video. We beeeeeeezzzziiinnn.

Looks like another trip to the psych emerg.


----------



## Chandra (Sep 1, 2019)

She is the most un-self aware person I've ever witnessed on YouTube. The whole eating segment of her most recent video in her new "setup" has shitty audio and the top of her head is cropped off. I just don't get how someone can be so dense.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 1, 2019)

She has so much free time. Instead of watching Netflix, she could take online classes in set design, cinematography, screenwriting, video editing, audio editing, etc. She’s not starting from zero. She has a decent following. With better skills, she could turn this fiasco into an actual job. She’s delusional if she thinks big successful YouTubers just wing it in front of the camera. It’s not 2009. Everyone who’s anyone on youtube either has skills in filmmaking and editing or has a team working for them. They design sets, write scripts. It doesn’t just happen.

She’s like a chimp that once saw a man smoking and now walks with a stick in its mouth. She copies but has no understanding of how or why or when certain things work.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 1, 2019)

Such dainty portions of food on that plate.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Sep 1, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> New video. We beeeeeeezzzziiinnn.
> 
> Looks like another trip to the psych emerg.


I know it's passé to sperg how she looks fatter than in other videos, but god damn, she really does look noticeably fatter.

Also, Psyche Emerge still sounds like a shitty nu-wave or prog rock band whose only gigs are gotten out of pity.


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Sep 1, 2019)

Okay Chantal, I totally believe that’s all the dressing you used. You didn’t put more on after you filmed the clip. 

Also, my 90 year old grandmother called. She wants her shirt back!!!


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 1, 2019)

rotfl her little set is so bad. She can't pull the camera far back enough to get her entire bulk and the pig troth of food in frame without showing the walls past her tacky screen frames.... so she just cuts her head off. She's also devoting a third of the shot to... a plastic plant. What a fucking mess.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 1, 2019)

Doctor approved mukbang, eh?

I wonder if the doctor had an immense plate of food with three sauces and two kinds of cheese in mind?  Did he tell her to eat avocado dip straight with a fork?  Wouldn't any sane person on the planet who needs to lose weight find at least 5 ways to reduce the calories in that meal without radically altering anything?  She is beyond stupid at this point, and she is beyond mentally ill.  She is just a big, fat glutton, hysterectomy be damned.

Meanwhile, as she eats this monstrous meal, scooping up avocado dip onto her fork, she glibly informs us that "80%" of her wellness journey depends on _her_, not the doctors.

As for her size, she can barely stuff herself under her brand new table. 

Honestly?  She richly deserves whatever her fate is gonna turn out to be.  How many "rock bottoms" has she claimed, and here she is with a woeful meal smothered in cheese and mayo.  And she admits she'll take the "sleazy" route and call them mukbangs, to get viewers.  Why take the high road?  YouTubers always take the sleazy road, says Chantal, so it is part of the "job".

I like the new camera angle though.  It really shows us how fucking fat she is.


----------



## thejackal (Sep 1, 2019)

jfc.  trainwreck.  more and more she's morphing into life by jen.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 1, 2019)

Big Al's Crusty Sty said:


> Okay Chantal, I totally believe that’s all the dressing you used. You didn’t put more on after you filmed the clip.
> 
> Also, my 90 year old grandmother called. She wants her shirt back!!!


Awww c'mon...visibly fatter means Chantal only has 3 tops she currently fits into, & it looks like this one is barely in the running. She is busting out of it right in front of our eyes. Did I hear her say she went one night without binging so was proud of herself? She's been gaining weight for weeks. Just the thing for a person needing surgery.

And you are right...

Lord, she barely choked down that sad dried out burger. And only Chantal could show a small bowl of salad with a tablespoon of dressing that somehow turned into a dinner plate full of cucumbers & tomatoes drenched in a cup of dressing. That is some magical measuring spoon she uses.

Her new private set up is in the kitchen? Or a place near the kitchen? How will that be quieter than the table she filmed at 2 feet away before? But she had a door to prop closed? I'm confused as to where this new table is located. Did she build a room?

For years she's been telling everyone that she never had high blood pressure, but recently she's mentioned it a couple times being about 180 & still won't admit to being on meds for it.
Again, she's all over the place with meds she's taking or not. We never seem to get the whole story, or the truth.
And Chantal doesn't have BED, so of course no one can treat her for it. Chantal is a glutton. Not sure what meds they hand out for that.
Good to know Bibi will take her to the hospital & then I liked how she said he would be there with her mom too. Sure he will. Never mentioned any tests for this upcoming week, or appointments for major surgery only 30 days away.
I'm still kicking around what the excuse will be when the date comes & goes. Postponed by the hospital? Postponed due to a test result? Postponed because she is sick? Postponed by one of the doctors? The possibilities are endless.

The one thing that never changes? Chantal lies.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Sep 1, 2019)

HeeHee


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 2, 2019)

Just what we need guys


----------



## Testostrogen (Sep 2, 2019)

Yeah, Chantal. You've never wanted kids before but at 35 and a couple months before you're getting your reproductive system removed is the perfect time.


----------



## Painted Pig (Sep 2, 2019)

Testostrogen said:


> View attachment 918276
> 
> Yeah, Chantal. You've never wanted kids before but at 35 and a couple months before you're getting your reproductive system removed is the perfect time.


She's lost her fucking mind 

and we're reaping all the benefits.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Sep 2, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> New video. We beeeeeeezzzziiinnn.
> 
> Looks like another trip to the psych emerg.



randomly skipped and clicked at part of the video at 11:58 "I feel more _rounded_" 

If she wasn't so stupid I'd say she was trolling with the "emerg" thing. It's the "ER" And apart from her, she's the first person I've heard who calls it the "Emerg" and who makes a point of adding "Psych" before that. Then again, most people don't happily plop their beyond plump ass in front of the camera to praddle on for half an hour about what is supposed to be a life threatening situation with a smile on their face and a plate full of food... And just imagine in a few weeks if she actually is allowed to go through with the surgery. Upcoming saga: Munchie muncher on morphine!


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (Sep 2, 2019)

Testostrogen said:


> View attachment 918276
> 
> Yeah, Chantal. You've never wanted kids before but at 35 and a couple months before you're getting your reproductive system removed is the perfect time.


Wanting kids. A perfect reason to postpone surgery, but since she and Beebs are no longer an item, gotta find another sucker. The perfect reason to tell off that scalpel jock. Do I understand about right?


----------



## Strine (Sep 2, 2019)

She's joking, or trying to. The only thing less likely than a 35yo 430lb munchie being approved for celiotomic surgery under general anaesthetic (which she claims is what's happening) is aforementioned 35yo 430lb munchie falling pregnant. She basically can't have kids: even if she didn't get surgery and lost the weight and became a skinny legend, she'd have to do it over about two years to have a chance at conception (massive weight loss, though ultimately good for you, is devastating to your system if done quickly) and she'd be 38 by then, with ovarian cysts; it's not going to happen. She'd also need to find someone to stick it in her, and when you look, sound, and smell like Gluttony from Fullmetal Alchemist in a fire-damaged Elvira wig, finding someone who wants to start a family may present problems.

The hysterectomy, in her demented little brain, is just another magical solution to all her problems that crucially does not involve reducing her calorie intake. Unlike some haydurs, who understandably doubt her, I can believe it's happening - if there's dangerous cystic tissue, it's plausible that they'd operate on her, although I don't know about Canadian private health insurance and how good it would have to be to put a woman who weighs more than an adult male lion under a general. If she gets the surgery, and if she doesn't die from complications, she'll just be the same: gaining 5lbs a week while telling viewers with two eyes and a brain that she's maintaining or losing weight, flipping her shit when for some reason nobody believes her, and she'll occasionally wonder aloud why having a hysterectomy didn't magically negate the effect of eating 7000 calories a day, with bonus fun from early menopause. Get pregnant? Very funny Chantal; unfortunately for you, Nature ties off her loose ends.


----------



## Strawberry Pocky (Sep 2, 2019)

Chantal will write a Community post, make a new Storytime video, and throw up a photo on her Instagram every single time that hypothetical/imaginary baby of her shits in its diaper, what with the way she's so creepily obsessed with people crapping themselves and all.

For real though.  She was a nasty, abusive AF older sibling and is the last cow on earth that should ever be allowed to breed.  Thank god she's too fat to bear children, and that my man Bibi is so apathetic towards her entire existence he wouldn't piss up her (immense) arse if her kidneys were on fire.  lol.


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Sep 2, 2019)

She says she's been taken off the stimulant (doesn't name it, but I assume she means Vyvanse?), due to "anxiety attacks". 

I don't remember her actually saying anything about anxiety recently... instead, the stimulant was described as some magical pill that was fixing all her problems. Anyone else remember her mentioning anxiety or other negatives before this vid?


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Sep 2, 2019)

I think she's totally lost it.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 2, 2019)

pinkbutterfly said:


> She says she's been taken off the stimulant (doesn't name it, but I assume she means Vyvanse?), due to "anxiety attacks".
> 
> I don't remember her actually saying anything about anxiety recently... instead, the stimulant was described as some magical pill that was fixing all her problems. Anyone else remember her mentioning anxiety or other negatives before this vid?



Yes, the day after Jen had an anxiety attack, Chantal coincidentally had one.










						Chantal Sarault / Foodie Beauty
					

Thank you gorls for spelling the word "mïlk" properly. These posts are humorous, informative, and winners.




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Sep 2, 2019)

Strine said:


> I don't know about Canadian private health insurance and how good it would have to be to put a woman who weighs more than an adult male lion under a general.



No need for private insurance, Chantal’s surgery will be covered by our free healthcare.

Now, I don’t know everything about our healthcare system, and it’s hard to know exactly what’s going on with Chantal because she lies all the time, but if her doctor really decided to do surgery on her as soon as he got her results, and put the surgery within more or less a month after getting said results, it has to be pretty bad.

In Canada you usually get surgery within 6 to 12 months to fix something that doesn’t require immediate treatment, 3 months if it’s urgent, within a month if it’s potentially life threatening, and within 24h to a week if you’re dying.

That’s why I believe she may have cancer. In Canada, going under the knife within more or less a month is pretty fucking fast.


----------



## Chickenpox (Sep 2, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 918139
> 
> Just what we need guys


Please no.


----------



## CHINARED (Sep 2, 2019)

So after living there for more than 5+ years she now wants to make it nice & homey? Hey guys now that she has private space shes going to be more creative and start writing. Shes such a waste of life & space. Shes vile!!!  We're in for a lovely Autumn.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Sep 2, 2019)

Strange how regardless of the evolving excuses, she behaves in exactly the same way...

1. I'm [sooo busy] I need to take a couple of days off
2. I'm [helping somebody] I need to take a couple of days off
3. I'm [planning content] I need to take a couple of days off
4. I'm [exhausted] I need to take a couple of days off
5. I'm [very ill] I need to take a couple of days off
6. I'm [experiencing bad mental health] I need to take a couple of days off

Seemingly regardless of fluctuations in health and circumstances, the little breaks remain consistent in number.

As though she were just changing her BS excuse when they begin to get worn-out instead of growing up and improving her content and ability to produce it.

As though she could not have constant breaks if she actually had a workflow and schedule where she could do something like take half a week like Sat-Mon off to catch up on whatever crap she watches on TV for hours a day and her super important self-love sessions.


----------



## CH 815 (Sep 2, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> randomly skipped and clicked at part of the video at 11:58 "I feel more _rounded_"
> 
> If she wasn't so stupid I'd say she was trolling with the "emerg" thing. It's the "ER" And apart from her, she's the first person I've heard who calls it the "Emerg" and who makes a point of adding "Psych" before that. Then again, most people don't happily plop their beyond plump ass in front of the camera to praddle on for half an hour about what is supposed to be a life threatening situation with a smile on their face and a plate full of food... And just imagine in a few weeks if she actually is allowed to go through with the surgery. Upcoming saga: Munchie muncher on morphine!


Before Chantal I have never heard of anyone going to the emergency room because "they were eating themselves to death." One of these incidents was after a block of cheese, but she has literally been to "Psych Emerg" multiple times because of her eating. Sure, she's in a dire situation, but there's nothing an emergency room can do about her overeating problem unless she has food poisoning or is actively having a heart attack. The one time in the last dozen times she's gone to the "emerg" when she needed to was when she had blood clots.

"Emerg" might be the slang they use in Canada, though, or maybe just her part of Canada, I don't know. It could just be a Chantalism like "Beezin."


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Sep 2, 2019)

Gastric Ghoul said:


> Before Chantal I have never heard of anyone going to the emergency room because "they were eating themselves to death." One of these incidents were after a block of cheese, but she has literally been to "Psych Emerg" multiple times because of her eating. Sure, she's in a dire situation, but there's nothing an emergency room can do about her overeating problem unless she has food poisoning or is actively having a heart attack. The one time in the last dozen times she's gone to the "emerg" when she needed to was when she had blood clots.
> 
> "Emerg" might be the slang they use in Canada, though, or maybe just her part of Canada, I don't know. It could just be a Chantalism like "Beezin."


She might be  exaggerating and referring to some tugboat support worker paid to listen to fatties whining, although I don't see why she would lie as it makes her look horrible to abuse hospital resources like this. Hospital workers are already disdainful enough of the repeat self-harm patients that they begin to get on first-name familiarity with who come in needing stitching up (it's sad at first, but then the patterns emerge), but this warthog crashing in and crying about the cake she just ate is beyond the pale.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 2, 2019)

I've only ever heard of psych patients going to the ER if they attempted suicide (not via cheese) or were in the midst of an active psychotic break.


----------



## PatTraverse (Sep 2, 2019)

Gastric Ghoul said:


> "Emerg" might be the slang they use in Canada, though, or maybe just her part of Canada, I don't know. It could just be a Chantalism like "Beezin."


As a Canadian, i reject your hypothesis about it being Canadian slang. It is indeed more Chantalism garbage. 

It always baffles me how people that only speak one language cannot even do so properly. I think only Kanadajin3/Mira is worse than Chantal.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Sep 2, 2019)

My favorite part of this most recent video is when she says her favorite part of going to her grandpa's house as a kid was the fact that he had a big dish of Werther's Original candies, and how he would (of course) have to replace them every time when she left. Lol. I don't know why, but that made me laugh so hard. I just have this image of a little kid binging out on old people hard candies.


----------



## meowmix (Sep 2, 2019)

This is late and very optimisitc, but Chantal loves Lush so much, could she not work there one shift a week?  A minimum shift in Canada is 3 hours. I guess I'm trying to think if I've ever seen a 400-pounder work retail, and I'm not totally sure. Perhaps it is beyond optimistic of me.

Whatever though, I feel like this should be an actual goal of hers.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 2, 2019)

Testostrogen said:


> View attachment 918276
> 
> Yeah, Chantal. You've never wanted kids before but at 35 and a couple months before you're getting your reproductive system removed is the perfect time.



Chantal has been told for months to lose weight & look how seriously she took that advice.
She's been telling us about all these different doctors she's been going to & all the pre-op tests she needs, but no one has prepared her for surgery? No one mentioned, or gave her a print out of what to do before, during & after? And didn't she just tell us about this exact surgery she had in 2011? She has no memory of what to prep or pack?

Still not convinced this will happen & some excuse will pop up. She seems too happy lately & giddy when talking about something so serious, but at some point a crying/scared video will happen to garner some sympathy & then time will run out. 
The date I'm waiting for is October 3. The day we know if Chantal lied.


----------



## Teresa77 (Sep 2, 2019)

meowmix said:


> This is late and very optimisitc, but Chantal loves Lush so much, could she not work there one shift a week?  A minimum shift in Canada is 3 hours. I guess I'm trying to think if I've ever seen a 400-pounder work retail, and I'm not totally sure. Perhaps it is beyond optimistic of me.
> 
> Whatever though, I feel like this should be an actual goal of hers.


I've seen very big girls work at LUSH here in the US.  Usually 1-2 per store.


----------



## CH 815 (Sep 2, 2019)

Teresa77 said:


> I've seen very big girls work at LUSH here in the US.  Usually 1-2 per store.



I've seen some pretty big girls at Lush, but I don't think I've seen any pushing 400 lbs. The fact that you have to stand and lightly walk for hours on end probably starts weeding out girls over 300, especially when they're over 35, have blood clots, and just underwent a hysterectomy (assuming that actually happens.)


----------



## Strawberry Pocky (Sep 2, 2019)

meowmix said:


> This is late and very optimisitc, but Chantal loves Lush so much, could she not work there one shift a week?  A minimum shift in Canada is 3 hours. I guess I'm trying to think if I've ever seen a 400-pounder work retail, and I'm not totally sure. Perhaps it is beyond optimistic of me.
> 
> Whatever though, I feel like this should be an actual goal of hers.



I was quite genuinely shocked at the sheer size of the Barista who served me at a Starbucks recently, I wont tell a lie.  I might hazard a guess at her weight being somewhere in the low to mid-300s?  However; this girl was very young compared to our cows, pretty, and actually worked hard and seemed happy to be doing her job.  So good for her I guess?  (She was probably something like 5'7" or similar and carried her weight way more proportionally than Chantal)

As for Chantal, I am with the rest of you.  Every day closer to October 3 is just one day closer to the inevitable chimp-out/excuse/crying video about why she just SUDDENLY and UNFORTUNATELY or dramatically cannot possibly go through with the Doctor's plans for her, lmao.  Not her fault though, of course, never her fault, no, no no....


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 2, 2019)

Incidentally, I wonder if her aunt enjoyed summer in Jamaica this year?  Especially since she didn't have a fatso around to cramp her style...


----------



## Painted Pig (Sep 2, 2019)

Francis Dollarhyde said:


> Wanting kids. A perfect reason to postpone surgery, but since she and Beebs are no longer an item, gotta find another sucker. The perfect reason to tell off that scalpel jock. Do I understand about right?


fear not. there's a new nigger in town "hoping to stay connected "


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 2, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> I've only ever heard of psych patients going to the ER if they attempted suicide (not via cheese) or were in the midst of an active psychotic break.


(In the states anyway) Pretty much the only way to get into a short term psychiatric care facility (aka the psych ward) is to admit yourself via ER. I've known people who have gone when they weren't in massive distress just to try and be admitted, because once you're in there, you get a ton of access to free/low cost clinics and treatment centers. In my city anyway, it can take months to get access to the free clinic without a hospital referral, and it's honestly kind of worth it to sit in the psych ward and do coloring books for a few days to get fast tracked. But these are people who have legitimate mental illnesses, not just guilt from eating a block of cheese. They're also people who take advantage of the appointments set up for them, they don't blow them off like Chintel does. 

I really don't know what it's like in Canada, but she's lucky she doesn't live in the states pulling this shit. You can absolutely be black listed from a hospital for abusing their ER with stupid, petty shit. As often as she shows up sobbing and eating too much cheese, I think it wouldn't take her an awful long time to end up on that list.


----------



## Sham (Sep 2, 2019)

meowmix said:


> This is late and very optimisitc, but Chantal loves Lush so much, could she not work there one shift a week?  A minimum shift in Canada is 3 hours. I guess I'm trying to think if I've ever seen a 400-pounder work retail, and I'm not totally sure. Perhaps it is beyond optimistic of me.
> 
> Whatever though, I feel like this should be an actual goal of hers.



I've heard from people who work at Lush that it's kind of difficult to get hired there. Compared to other retails jobs, the interview process is extensive apparently. So you know our weirdo would be ruled out immediately. Especially since she's lost any semblence of social skills she may have had a few years ago when she was out in the world working. Also she's a huge, lazy piece of crap, so she has that against her too.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Sep 2, 2019)

PatTraverse said:


> It always baffles me how people that only speak one language cannot even do so properly. I think only Kanadajin3/Mira is worse than Chantal.



Hey now, Miranda speaks 3 broken languages!


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 2, 2019)

Sham said:


> I've heard from people who work at Lush that it's kind of difficult to get hired there. Compared to other retails jobs, the interview process is extensive apparently. So you know our weirdo would be ruled out immediately. Especially since she's lost any semblence of social skills she may have had a few years ago when she was out in the world working. Also she's a huge, lazy piece of crap, so she has that against her too.


Most retail places with a 'brand' aren't going to hire someone like Chintel. She's too obese for most clothing stores... even plus sized clothing stores wouldn't want to hire someone like her. They mostly hire 'skinny fats', people that wear like a size 14, so the clothes still look decent when they wear them at work. Somewhere like Lush or Ulta, which largely cater to women with disposable income and an interest in their appearance/hygiene are _not_ going to hire a smelly bald 400 pound woman with sandpaper skin, who only dresses in whatever 6x items were on the sale rack in Torrid. 

The only retail places I could see hiring her are the huge box stores that have high turnover rates they'll take anyone and have absolutely no reputation to uphold, like Walmart or Canadian Tire or something. And honestly, I don't even see that happening, because she's so massive any HR person with half a brain would know it would be literally hours into her training before she began to whine about needing special accommodation.


----------



## PatTraverse (Sep 2, 2019)

Sham said:


> I've heard from people who work at Lush that it's kind of difficult to get hired there. Compared to other retails jobs, the interview process is extensive apparently. So you know our weirdo would be ruled out immediately. Especially since she's lost any semblence of social skills she may have had a few years ago when she was out in the world working. Also she's a huge, lazy piece of crap, so she has that against her too.


Her body odour alone would be a huge repellent. Chantal would either smell of Fritos or of too much Lush product trying to cover that stench.

Still would love to see a Chantal job interview filmed Mockumentary style.



Rabbit Bones said:


> Most retail places with a 'brand' aren't going to hire someone like Chintel. She's too obese for most clothing stores... even plus sized clothing stores wouldn't want to hire someone like her. They mostly hire 'skinny fats', people that wear like a size 14, so the clothes still look decent when they wear them at work. Somewhere like Lush or Ulta, which largely cater to women with disposable income and an interest in their appearance/hygiene are _not_ going to hire a smelly bald 400 pound woman with sandpaper skin, who only dresses in whatever 6x items were on the sale rack in Torrid.
> 
> The only retail places I could see hiring her are the huge box stores that have high turnover rates they'll take anyone and have absolutely no reputation to uphold, like Walmart or Canadian Tire or something. And honestly, I don't even see that happening, because she's so massive any HR person with half a brain would know it would be literally hours into her training before she began to whine about needing special accommodation.


Chantal would never last at Canadian Tire. That job can be pretty physical at times as they will send you to do some manual labour if needed. At Walmart she would be awesome as the handicapped greeter for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Pout*s*ine (Sep 2, 2019)

As if we didn't have enough proof of what a cunt she is and how she is absolutely unaware and lacks empathy and interest for anything other than food and feces, in her last video she makes fun of another patient she saw in "psych emerge."
The story has that fake chantelesque ring to it - it's certainly embellished - but I have no doubt that is how she thinks about other mental patients and that is how she mocks them.
Regardless, she seems off. Listless. Could be because she's off the medication?


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 2, 2019)

Pout*s*ine said:


> As if we didn't have enough proof of what a cunt she is and how she is absolutely unaware and lacks empathy and interest for anything other than food and feces, in her last video she makes fun of another patient she saw in "psych emerge."
> The story has that fake chantelesque ring to it - it's certainly embellished - but I have no doubt that is how she thinks about other mental patients and that is how she mocks them.
> Regardless, she seems off. Listless. Could be because she's off the medication?


You have to be _trash_ to make fun of people in the psych ward. By and large, the people there are at their absolute lowest points. They've tried to commit suicide, they've been forcibly committed after losing control, or they're just desperately trying to get help to fix themselves. Some of the saddest shit I've ever seen in my life I saw during in-patients stays in psych wards. Yeah, some of them act weird or scary or even funny sometimes... but they're mentally ill. _It isn't their fault._ Being confronted by actual mental illness when you only have the sads and a pretend eating disorder would scare most people into not pulling this hospital vacationing shit, but Chintel doesn't care as long as she gets attention and new fodder for her feeder porn talks. She's a sociopath.


----------



## Barbarella (Sep 2, 2019)

I couldn’t watch her entire video.  And cannot watch her eat, it’s too much. And I totally didn’t understand that shirt, did she have it on wrong? It seemed to button strangely. 

Interesting to hear she made fun of mental patients. She was also kinda making fun of the elderly, wanting to do a “social experiment” by walking around asking for Werther’s candys. She somehow thinks the elderly carry candy with them because she wiped out her grandfather’s stash.  Pavlovs dog. Old=candy in her mind. 

I doubt most old people walk around with hard candy, but didn’t she realize a fat chick walking up to strangers asking for candy is the *real* social experiment? 

She _beezin. _


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Sep 2, 2019)

Strawberry Pocky said:


> Every day closer to October 3 is just one day closer to the inevitable chimp-out/excuse/crying video about why she just SUDDENLY and UNFORTUNATELY or dramatically cannot possibly go through with the Doctor's plans for her, lmao.  Not her fault though, of course, never her fault, no, no no....



To be honest, I would find any excuse not to go if I was her. I would be shitscared to die on the operating table.




Pout*s*ine said:


> As if we didn't have enough proof of what a cunt she is and how she is absolutely unaware and lacks empathy and interest for anything other than food and feces, in her last video she makes fun of another patient she saw in "psych emerge."



I'll take my _Mad on the Internet_ ratings : what a vile fucking cunt.


----------



## Strawberry Pocky (Sep 2, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> I would be shitscared to die on the operating table.


This is totally fair, my pal my dude. 




Lisa Anna said:


> To be honest, I would find any excuse not to go if I was her.


This part, however, I have to honestly say that I think is significantly less so.  A 35-year-old grown ass adult woman needs to take the _tiniest _shred of responsibility for her damn self.  She needs to at least TALK to her Doctor.....not lie and weasel out of things and make excuses... trying to run away crying and hiding like a tantrum-throwing toddler.  Apparently, _this is life and death._


ETA ETA ETA:



Pout*s*ine said:


> As if we didn't have enough proof of what a cunt she is and how she is absolutely unaware and lacks empathy and interest for anything other than food and feces, in her last video she makes fun of another patient she saw in "psych emerge."



This is low. This is disgusting. This is nasty, vile, and utterly cunt-ish.
Oh, but all the people who leave comments on your Youtube videos - the ones of you stuffing your face with greasy food abominations and cackling about how much you're obsessed with diarrhea? - the people who leave comments pointing out that you're going to die if you don't stop, or to go see a therapist, or that you are being a hypocrite again.....no, THOSE are the bullies!!


----------



## Twinkie (Sep 2, 2019)

Am I late in pointing out she has disabled comments, likes/dislikes on the video? She has also renamed it

edit: I didn't see an archive posted here yet. I did download the video, but when I try to upload it here it just stays at 0%. Is that because the video is so long?


----------



## Ellana (Sep 2, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Am I late in pointing out she has disabled likes/dislikes on the video? She has also renamed it






What does this mean this time?


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 2, 2019)

Ellana said:


> View attachment 919408
> 
> What does this mean this time?


 Yup, community section all deleted. Didn't she just ask people for advice on how to prep & what to pack for surgery? I wonder why anyone even bothers giving her any tips or advice, as she always ignores them & then deletes everything.
Did something set her off? The suggestions not ass-kissing enough?

No matter. Deletions usually mean the Arby's drive-thru will have our land whale paying it a visit.
Only Sept. 2 & it's getting fun already.


----------



## ZH 792 (Sep 2, 2019)

Goes to ER because she eats too much cheese. Then turns around to mock people who have actual mental illnesses. Keep on being the shitty human being that you are, Chantal.

Imagine if some keener doctor admits her on an involuntary hold?  Would be sweet, sweet irony.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 2, 2019)

Chantal could singlehandedly bankrupt a franchise faster than Carl of Swindon a political party. Ain’t nobody touching that with a 10ft pole.


----------



## Ellana (Sep 2, 2019)

Comments off and community section wiped. Perhaps we have a chimp out video or live stream incoming,


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 2, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Comments off and community section wiped. Perhaps we have a chimp out video or live stream incoming,



But what would have set her off? Most of the time we can pinpoint it.  Surgery anxiety? A lot of boo-hooing because she has a very good chance of dying on the table?


----------



## ZH 792 (Sep 2, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> But what would have set her off? Most of the time we can pinpoint it.  Surgery anxiety? A lot of boo-hooing because she has a very good chance of dying on the table?



She likely got criticism for making fun of the patient she spoke about while she was in psych emerg. And then decided to purge comments.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 2, 2019)

Didn't she say in her video that she went off the meds that were keeping her on an even keel and fulla energy?  Against the doctor's wishes, who said he didn't want to step on the psychiatrist's toes? Were those the same meds that were keeping her from chimping out lately?  Off the meds now and chimping out? If so, it sure didn't take long.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Sep 2, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Am I late in pointing out she has disabled comments, likes/dislikes on the video? She has also renamed it
> 
> edit: I didn't see an archive posted here yet. I did download the video, but when I try to upload it here it just stays at 0%. Is that because the video is so long?


File is too large, think max upload size is 100mb. I have it downloaded too, but I've been too lazy to upload it to mega. I guess I'll go ahead and do that now. Will edit this post with a link.

Edit:








						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 50GB now




					mega.nz


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 3, 2019)

She doesn't want to be on social media anymore.  She is angry because one or two comments were about the Arab girl at the psych ward, and rails against the "mob mentality" (memo to Chantal: two comments does not a mob make)

She then rails against reaction videos, YouTube, and social media in general.

She says she will delete her Instagram, but she will leave her channel up so she can make more income.

She says she is bitter and grossed out by how people on social media are, and she is sick of having to face them every day.

She's just gonna log off and live her life "among people in her reality", face-to-face.

We reach so far up our asses to find something to hate on her for (actually, it is a lot easier than that to find something)

She has no good memories from her social media career.

She has a means beyond YouTube to support herself, and she will probably go back to school.

She takes her life seriously, but people turn it into a joke for cheap laughs.  She doesn't want to be part of this environment anymore.  There's always something that she is doing wrong, and she doesn't want to do it anymore.  She says it isn't just comments, but the reaction channels piss her off because they would have no subscribers were it not for her.

She spergs about a reaction channel host being a mom again.

She is not going to share any info about her weight.  She is sick of being called a fat, lazy slob.  If she logs off, she doesn't have to hear it.

"You know what?  That's it for me!!  I'm very salty!  I don't hate the players, I hate the game!"

She laments that she didn't get a chance to tell us the story of her life, but she assures us that she "always had good careers".  She doesn't want to be a social media joke anymore, so she will go back to school.

She does not understand why people "ruminate" in a forum all day; it is disturbing.

She has a set up now; not for YouTube, but for makeup.

She'll catch us on the flip side.



Welp, it sure did not take long for her to chimp out after going off the meds.  All those asspats, and two fucking comments pushed her over the deep end.  Who knew it was so easy?

Smell ya later, Clotso!!


----------



## Sham (Sep 3, 2019)

YouDontWantToKnow said:


> She likely got criticism for making fun of the patient she spoke about while she was in psych emerg. And then decided to purge comments.



You're probably right. Saw this on youtube earlier. She's probably getting shit from a bunch of people. Good!


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 3, 2019)

God damn. She really is stealing Big Als content. Think she'll be back by tomorrow like she was?


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Sep 3, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


>





> I have decided for many reasons that being a youtuber with all that it entails is not the best environment for me. Thank you to all of my supporters. I have deleted all social media. Xo



Lmao Chantal. Busted laughing at someone with mental health problems, toys thrown out of the pram. See you for your next mukbang.

Edit, from the transcript:


> I think the one thing that set me off was just like what's yeah what yeah yeah like a couple comments of like people just like coming for me in my last video like he treated the Arabic girl so disrespectfully or imitating her I don't see where I did that I felt just kind of threat I was in a really fragile state of mind and I felt threatened by her coming into my room and yelling at me and whenever I went I was intimidating her way of speech she could have been speaking English and I would have still done that I was just imitating I didn't know what she said so generally just her way of yelling at the guy so I'm not a racist person so it's just like everything I do gets twisted into some conspiracy I'm sure there's people all over the internet right now people who are obsessed with me writing all kinds of things proof that I'm a racist or some stupid crap and that type of mentality that pack mentality it's just ridiculous it's immature and I want nothing to do with it



Archive for the inevitable deletion:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Strawberry Pocky (Sep 3, 2019)

I would say that she is copying Bigass Hamber, but........having a baby-tier hissy fit and quitting Youtube is kind of her whole brand.


----------



## Ellana (Sep 3, 2019)

Osoi, @EurocopterTigre





Your browser is not able to display this video.



Summary: Discount Amberlynn "leaving youtube...." video.
Bye Cuntal.
See you tomorrow.


----------



## thejackal (Sep 3, 2019)

ruminating on a forum?  Bitch the only one "ruminating" is you.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Sep 3, 2019)

It kills me that she think she will go back to school/work right after her surgery. (Or ever. We all know she won't even if she goes through with the surgery and heals perfectly).

It's almost as funny as when she used to think that every man that glanced at her wanted to fuck her. I don't think she thinks that anymore. So she has to fill her mind with some other delusion.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 3, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> Lmao Chantal. Busted laughing at someone with mental health problems, toys thrown out of the pram. See you for your next mukbang.
> 
> Edit, from the transcript:
> 
> ...



She said or did _nothing_ to imply she was scared of the 'Arabic woman'. She just sat there, laughing and stuffing her face, mocking the womans behavior. I don't think she's insanely racist. I just think she's a heartless cunt who saw the chance to exploit someone vulnerable into something she could get her feeder fans to laugh at.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Sep 3, 2019)

This was pretty template AL's flounce, from the haughty narcissism to the money brags. She's leaving the channel up as a favour to Karate Joe's nighttime needs I guess.

Is she flat out lying about having another income source, or is there some type of, say "carer's payment" she might be getting for looking after her gran? It's easy to scam such a thing where I'm from (aka not Canada), all you need is a grifting mentality and a mildly infirm relative who you pretend to visit regularly. Just wondering if Chantal is up to the same scam.


----------



## Twinkie (Sep 3, 2019)

lmao if you want to be coddled and kidgloved because of muh mental health then you don't get to turn around and make fun of other mentally ill people with impunity you marvelous idiot.

see you tomorrow lard ass.

oh, also dont you just love that this happened with the very first video she filmed on her shiny new professional youtuber set


----------



## Ellana (Sep 3, 2019)

She is going after another mother. She just loves to look down upon women with children. 
Does she realize how imperfect of a mother she would be? The women who screeches at her clearly irritated cat, whose mood goes south every weekend, and who goes to the psych and regular emergency room for non-life-threatening situations.  Chantal would be a worse than any pot smoking, shit talking, or 40 year old mother she has ever dared to call out.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 3, 2019)

I had a tab still open so yea, these were the last comments she had posted which were more or less archived here.   I have yet to see good bye video number 438

ETA: Just watched it and it was basically her being pissed at the farms and Yabba (Youtube underground). ironic as today I was thinking I think I have witnessed a full cycle of a YouTube channel.... seeing her channel from 500 subs to now about 57K and the views and content just dying. Ironic too after she got her set up in place.... she really seems to be slow if she's just realizing now that YouTube comments are notorious for being shit.

If Yabba's content bothers her so much, just block the damned channel from showing in the suggested videos. It's literally two clicks. 

I also think we're seeing her off a med and cycling back to old behavior. During the keto thing she was good about not eating on camera though showing the food, keeping comments and posts enabled. Now, it's the same shit. Also I think she's full of shit as in the beginning she has that microfacial smirky kinda smile liars tell when they think that their pretend outrage/anger/sadness is being bought by the audience.

At this point, if she leaves for good, I don't think anyone will give a fuck.  She's gotten so boring, so routine and it's probably best for her anyway.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 3, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> She doesn't want to be on social media anymore.  She is angry because one or two comments were about the Arab girl at the psych ward, and rails against the "mob mentality" (memo to Chantal: two comments does not a mob make)
> 
> She then rails against reaction videos, YouTube, and social media in general.
> 
> ...


Right mate well, see you tomorrow.


----------



## Strawberry Pocky (Sep 3, 2019)

>  "She says she is bitter and grossed out by how people on social media are, and she is sick of having to face them every day"
>  "She has no good memories from her social media career"
>  "She says it isn't just comments, but the reaction channels piss her off because they would have no subscribers were it not for her "
> "Spergs about a reaction channel host being a mom again"  (Guys was it Yaba again?)
> "She is sick of being called a fat, lazy slob. If she logs off, she doesn't have to hear it"

BUT I DON'T HATE THE PLAYERS I HATE THE GAME, REEEE REEEEEE QUIT YOUTUBE REEEE


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (Sep 3, 2019)

CHINARED said:


> So after living there for more than 5+ years she now wants to make it nice & homey? Hey guys now that she has private space shes going to be more creative and start writing. Shes such a waste of life & space. Shes vile!!!  We're in for a lovely Autumn.



Asuming she has an autumn. Surgery on someone her size is hellarisky. 
What I imagine will happen to Chantal.





And if she does not flatline right away, they have a little time, but they cannot keep her under for too long. Is that why they go and rip the entire thing out at once? In and out quick.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 3, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> She doesn't want to be on social media anymore.  She is angry because one or two comments were about the Arab girl at the psych ward, and rails against the "mob mentality" (memo to Chantal: two comments does not a mob make)
> 
> She then rails against reaction videos, YouTube, and social media in general.
> 
> ...



At this point I’m convinced that Amber and Chantal have a hand up each other’s ass and move in sync like two overly fat and exceptional puppets


----------



## dismissfrogs (Sep 3, 2019)

big beautiful me[ltdown]


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Sep 3, 2019)

Coming off her meds was probably going to lead to a chimp out anyway, but she truly has a 1:1 track record for "leaving" when Amber does. Bizarre.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 3, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> Lmao Chantal. Busted laughing at someone with mental health problems, toys thrown out of the pram. See you for your next mukbang.  It also seems she wanted to go off the meds, and I'm thinking she was probably hoping to get more coupons or whatever due to the cost.  She also doesn't realize the mirrors in the room she was in are plastic to avoid anyone from self harming from a regular glass mirror, not to make patients think they have schizophrenia.
> 
> Edit, from the transcript:
> 
> ...




She says she doesn't know what she said about the "Arabic" woman.  Oh, also she contradicted in the video from this weekend she does need the YouTube bucks hence the reason she was going to put mukbang in the title knowing it's click bait.



Spoiler: Transcript from KETO CHATTY MUKBANG: MOZZA BUNLESS BURGER



I love this salad doesn't even need
16:52
lettuce
17:00
you serve what these mukbangs are gonna
17:02
be and I'm gonna title it look bang
17:04
because yeah I mean the click you know
17:06
the clickbait worth the key word I mean
17:11
I am a youtuber and I have bills to pay
17:14
too so I mean I know it sounds kind of
17:17
sleazy but I think like every youtuber
17:19
does it it's one of those things we
17:20
don't like to admit to the audience but
17:23
anyway so this girl only speaking Arabic
17:28
she had plastic gloves on a rubber
17:31
gloves and she was smoking a pencil and
17:33
she was screaming and crying at her
17:35
husband on the phone I think it was her
17:37
husband after she hangs up I'm just
17:41
sitting there and the doors like don't
17:43
walk obviously it's like a big door and
17:47
it just kind of swings either way she
17:49
opens the door and comes and sits in the
17:51
doorway to my room she's like I don't
17:54
start speaking in Arabic and I was like
17:56
oh my god I cannot communicate with you
18:06
so the nurse comes I was like you can't
18:10
sit there you gotta go in your room it
18:12
needs to come talk to this person
18:14
she's like 
18:22
so anyway
18:28
it was very interesting
18:41
so I told the doctor like
18:48
I really want
18:52
to come off of my medication that that
18:56
one I don't want to do things without
18:59
doctor approval because I'm you know
19:01
work my money less of that in the past
19:03
medications especially once for the mind
19:07
you don't want to mess with I'm like I'm
19:12
having such bad anxiety attack that....



Oh, and she went from loving the community to despising it. She's so full of shit... and she finally realized that hey, maybe keeping busy and doing something would keep her mind occupied from something other than eating!



Spoiler: Transcript 2 From Pizzaburger mukbang



26:54
and obviously it's like such a awesome
26:57
feeling knowing that I have all you guys
26:59
it's like thousands of you guys watching
27:02
this journey with me and I really
27:05
appreciate it
27:14
you know you help me keep on track to
27:16
like the caring
27:25
and then almost people that are caring
27:28
don't want me to do these
27:35
but
27:37
I enjoy then I don't enjoy the ones I
27:42
used to do is very hard for me to
27:45
actually watch my old videos and I'm on
27:51
the fence about deleting them altogether
27:55
so
27:59
I'm which I might do want I don't know
28:01
what people like the stories that's the
28:02
problem but I might do that after I go
28:06
back to work after I'm recovered I'm
28:08
like actually I want to get out with my
28:09
fluffy believe it or not because like
28:16
when I was putting together the IKEA
28:17
table and working on this like home
28:20
project I didn't think about food until
28:26
after I was done and I was hungry from
28:28
doing all of that exercise like exertion
28:31


----------



## fatfuck (Sep 3, 2019)

Let's see how many times she left social media by now in this year alone

Took a break from YouTube from Jan 11 to Jan 14. Was doing grape and lemon juice cleanse in private.
Took a break from Jan 16 to Jan 16. Returned by changing her mind.
Took a break from Feb 4 to Feb 5. Triggered by binge.
Took a break from Feb 25 to Mar 8. Returned with a plan to visit Jamaica in Nov.
Took a break from Mar 28 to Mar 29 triggered by Chicken wing scandal video. Returned with a string of fast food mukbangs.
Quit YouTube for good from April 11 to April 12. From now deleted video titled Bye.
I'm sure there were other times as well since she keeps purging everything every week or so.

This video is just another lie. I love it how she tells us she had good careers. Which ones? A call center? Scamming chocolate men from banana boats into some dance classes? Maybe working at that one clinic where you constantly came in late and left early and then wondered why they canned you?

She's a big fat failure that blames everyone else. She'll never leave YT because she has no other income and she is unemployable and has insufferable personality that clashes with pretty much everything. She is the worst thing that can happen to your workplace.

She'll be back by either removing all traces of quitting once again or making up excuse as to why she did it and why she's coming back. Her usual reason for return is that she won't let haters stop her.

See you tomorrow fatty. Can't wait to hear your excuse why you aren't getting cysts removed.


----------



## JustSomeRando (Sep 3, 2019)

Doesn't need YouTube money? There were 6 ads on her keto video. Chantal must be saving up Pumpkin Spice season at Starbucks


----------



## Strine (Sep 3, 2019)

I opened that video before I read any of you gorls' comments on it, but I knew from the fake baby voice, the skittish eye movements, and the half-an-hour-doing-makeup-to-look-like-a-normal-woman-without-makeup that Chimptal has arrived and it's another "I'm quitting the internet forever for four days" special. The video has all the standard furnishings:

-the people who make fun of her online on their phones when they're bored at work are "obsessed" with her.

-she's holier than thou and those people (the ones who pointed out that she's a hypocrite bitch) are nefarious and sad.

-"YouTube is toxic" drink!

-"it's not that I'm not strong enough, it's just- I can't." Yes gorlfriend, ragequitting your YT """career""" for the fourth SEVENTH time this year because of two comments pointing out your own behaviour, in videos you chose to upload, really showcases your strength

-"you reach so far up your ass to find something to hate on me for" yeah Chantal, evidence of you being a lying bitch is really thin on the ground

-the usual cant about how she requires time off to recover from minor YT trolling (but it's not that she's not strong enough okay)

-"I'm going back to school" drink! Chintal announces for the frumpteenth time that she's "going back" to completely her undergraduate honours in part-time studies.

-Victimlynn Chantal doesn't want to be part of this evil environment where people have two eyes and a brain and notice when she breaks her bullshit promises and is lying to everybody

-compares herself to Deathfat Prime: she and ALR are just two watermelons in a pod!

-"I would be embarrassed if my mom sat around all day [on social media], but that's just me!" I hope mom doesn't return the sentiment Cuntal, because you just described the last four years of your adult life

-the standard attempts at snarkiness, punctuating incoherence and/or hypocrisy with "but anyway" and "that's just me"

-says sharing her weight problems isn't appropriate, but curiously does not have plans to remove three years' worth of video content based around that subject

-around 8mins it just disintegrates into tautology, babble and contradiction

-"I've always had pretty good careers" yeah, you got fired pretty good from your temp job, dropped out pretty good from a degree you were too dumb to do, and spent the last few years siphoning a pretty good amount of money from your loving family while you preened on YouTube looking like a straight man in drag for the first time
--I'm sure your career prospects will be greatly enhanced by hundreds of hours of footage of you talking about your bowel functions being available with one search of your name

-she keeps reminding us that she has real fans, who have been conspicuously silent and invisible for the entire duration of her YouTube presence

-bye forever Chantal see you next week


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Sep 3, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> Returned with a string of fast food mukbangs.


I wouldn't be surprised to see her go silent for a day or two and then come back with two weeks of fast food mukbangs. This is time for the last hurrah before surgery - and possibly the last hurrah ever.


----------



## Not me (Sep 3, 2019)

oh boy, she pulled an Amberlynn and will be back tomorrow or sometime this week. Those fucking fat cows start to bore the hell out of me how predictable they all are.

I want one cow at least ONCE realize that actions (incl. words) have consequences. How dumb could you be?? Oh, I forgot Chantal is.


----------



## Ghost of the diet (Sep 3, 2019)

She'll be back and not because of money,  she has her uploaded videos, mommy and granny for that. But because leaving YouTube goes against her very character. We are talking about a woman who has said that her motivation for losing weight is to be envied and have people being jealous, wanting to have her life. That's probably the only true thing ever spoken from Chantal's mouth. (Oh and "I just want eat and talk about shit on camera"?) Also does she think she think university will be easy on her mental health? I mean sure everyone nowadays is a special snowflake and old fashioned bullying has kind of stopped but we are talking about a place with pretty young girls leading "perfect" lives and also having such lives ahead of them. This is probably hell for Chantal.


----------



## Who Now (Sep 3, 2019)

Uh oh. Someone is off her meds that made her not care about haydurs. August was so boring, but September will be fun.


----------



## Nicotine Fetish (Sep 3, 2019)

Lol when the first of September rolls around and that symbolism of being the first of the month starts triggering fatties and amping up their behaviors.


----------



## fatfuck (Sep 3, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> I wouldn't be surprised to see her go silent for a day or two and then come back with two weeks of fast food mukbangs. This is time for the last hurrah before surgery - and possibly the last hurrah ever.



there's a higher chance she wakes up tomorrow being 120 lbs than her having a surgery this year.

and she's been having her last hurrahs every single day off camera. that's why she's fatter than ever. just look at her shirt in that last mukbang video. you can see how tight it is around her arms and that it'll burst at any moment.

i agree that she'll be back with more mukbangs before the year is over. she might try to venture in some other fields as she did in the past (makeup, cooking, stories) but she hates that because it's too much work.

there's always next year she can start her wellness journey.


----------



## Igotdigusted (Sep 3, 2019)

Well I am in two minds about this new chimpout. On one hand I give her a few benefits of the doubt and on the other she proves that she is still an entitled and lying bitch.

To begin with having a hysterectomy and being denied the right to motherhood -even for such a bitch- is something rather hard. I would expect any thinking person to be close to meltdown in the face of such a serious procedure and in need to take a break and be close to their loved ones.

That being out if the way...

Cunty keeps being a contradicting and lying mess in this Goodbye video. She scoffs that she keeps her Youtube in order to give food to the reaction channels when we all know she keeps it up to milk the Mukbang videos for all they have to give.

She puts down Yaba by saying that she earned thousand of subs by reacting to Amber and Cunty as before her content was a boring nothing.

That is entitled and rather conceited since Cuntal’s content was never riveting. She was doing boring make-up before with barely any views. Then she decided to take advantage of the new eating disorder mania and made good money on eating trash for feeders and sick people. It is not as if she spilled all her creative flame in this channel either...

It feels like one loser is calling another loser....loser

Additionally she keeps those Mukbangs up for money even though she admitted they maybe triggering people’s ED’s.  If that is not cold hearted, thoroughly calculative and manipulative then I don’t know what is.

If she was anyone else I’d feel sorry for her predicament...

Now as for Yaba she isn’t anything more than another cow taking advantage of a mere nothing for views indeed. That phych emerg vid was nothing more than Cuntal being bored at her food and searching for something interesting to say...possibly literally.


----------



## Nachtalb (Sep 3, 2019)

Boohoo typical Chantal. It's never her fault, always the evil haydurs.

She's getting all worked up over people commenting on an image she has created herself. It wasn't us who made you into the vile, raging cow who's stuffing her gob for views that you are today, it was you Chantal!Don't be so hard on yourself!Give yourself a little credit for that!

Lol @ her wanting to live "among people in her reality". Reality? When's the last time she's been there? She lives in a virtual world entirely. All she does all day is stuff her mouth, daydream and browse the web to compensate for the lack of human interaction in her real world. She has no goals and nothing to look forward to in real life, that's why she's 400 pounds and depressed! She's even admitted to not thinking about food when she's busy doing something. Food addiction and binge ea(i)ting disorder who? Didn't know it was as easy as that. Doctors should take note from her groundbreaking discovery!

Going back to school? Well, have fun attempting to climb countless flights of stairs and getting to your classes on time, since you probably will have ~anxiety~ attacks over taking an elevator full of students, Chantal. The fact that she is socially awkward and has a crude sense of humor, that even frat boys would find off-putting, doesn't make things better either. However, we all know the goals she listed in her latest video are going to end up on the "goal-graveyard" , just like her goals of climbing mount Everest, volunteering at the sanctuary, the bikini that she wanted to be wearing 1 summer ago etc etc.

And ofc she always has got to be shitting on mothers. She really seems to get off on the fact that she'll never have their responsibilities and obstacles to tackle. Chantal is belittling them, as if she'd ever do a better job at raising crotch goblins. Ironically enough her own mother didn't exactly do a splendid job at raising such an exceptional individual either.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 3, 2019)

I think she might actually be away for a while. I suspect it has little to do with youtube. She’s just mad another year has almost passed and the only thing she lost is her ability to ever have kids.


----------



## CH 815 (Sep 3, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> I couldn’t watch her entire video.  And cannot watch her eat, it’s too much. And I totally didn’t understand that shirt, did she have it on wrong? It seemed to button strangely.
> 
> Interesting to hear she made fun of mental patients. She was also kinda making fun of the elderly, wanting to do a “social experiment” by walking around asking for Werther’s candys. She somehow thinks the elderly carry candy with them because she wiped out her grandfather’s stash.  Pavlovs dog. Old=candy in her mind.
> 
> ...



Older people are known for having candy (usually to give to their grandkids, etc. I also have a theory that it’s an excuse to socially interact.) Werther’s Originals have been a staple with the older generation for sometime but as the generations age out maybe older people will be known for jolly ranchers or some shit.

Anyway her “social experiment” was incredibly dumb and shows exactly how bad her social skills are. As many times happens with Chantal, I felt like I was listening to the giggles and Big Ideas of a 12-year-old. People in the 60+ age range are still “old” to Chantal even though she’s getting close to 40 and looks about 60 herself  when she she doesn’t have her hair and face paint on. Her body is literally shutting down because of the abuse she’s put it through and yet she still finds time to mock other people for their appearance, choices, experiences, or just for being alive. She dehumanizes older people, and she dehumanized that woman in the psych ward who was obviously in distress. Chantal even mocked her accent.

She wants to be envied and admired. She wants compassion and understanding, but does not it give it to other people. Not in the slightest. When she tells stories about other people she always caricatures them, mocks them, and up plays whatever might be gross or embarrassing about them. If you sat down beside her at a doctor’s office she’ll make up a story about you farting or smelling of onions and probably post it in social media right as you’re sitting there. She’s just not a good person.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Sep 3, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> She doesn't want to be a social media joke anymore.



Gurl you’re keeping 3 years of your pathetic life on YouTube trying to make a few bucks. There is reaction videos and backups of your deleted chimp outs online as well. Plus this thread on KF.

The only thing you’ve accomplished is to make a fool of yourself online. This is never gonna change rather you leave YouTube or not.

See ya in a day or two!


----------



## ZH 792 (Sep 3, 2019)

How is she going to get head pats if she deleted Instagram? No pleeezeee come back messages from faithful followers? 

Complains about people not being empathetic on social media, but won't acknowledge that she showed no empathy towards the woman she mocked for views. So hypocritical.


----------



## Nachtalb (Sep 3, 2019)

That 3 year gap on her resume is going to be really fun to explain ,should she ever make it to a job interview ,especially since there's evidence on YT that all she's been doing was stuff her face and argue with viewers the entire time she was unemployed. Will she use her "emergency" hysterectomy as an excuse like she has been for the past 3 years, even though she should have had the surgery much sooner?

I also just checked her LinkedIn. Did it always say that she had worked for Red Cross before? Can't remember her ever mentioning that.






And lol she hasn't worked at Bayshore for at least the last 3 years ,yet claims to be working there "currently". What a fraud.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 3, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> She doesn't want to be on social media anymore.  She is angry because one or two comments were about the Arab girl at the psych ward, and rails against the "mob mentality" (memo to Chantal: two comments does not a mob make)
> 
> She then rails against reaction videos, YouTube, and social media in general.
> 
> ...



Lord.  
I have to admit I didn't think her fake surgery story would come to light so soon. Pretending that she was going for pre op tests, appointments with different doctors, trying to lose weight & having her meds changed was probably going to be hard to film.  Awwwww and to leave you-tube right after she spent all that time on a new set-up she could barely squeeze into, but will now use for make-up. Does she need make-up at the drive thru or to watch Netflix?

Where do we place our bets for her return? Should we give her a couple days of binging on Arby's before she comes back? Or just the normal 24 hours with 12 hours of eating followed by 12 hours of ranting & raving, then crying into the camera?  And when she does come back, will we ever see the back of Bibi's head again?

Much like Amber, she's never leaving. What else do they have? They need you-tube for money as no one would ever hire them, & they crave attention almost as much as they crave food.

All in all, it's good to see she's back to her old bitchy self. These last weeks were a bore.
Carry on Chantal, September just started & we're looking forward to a whole month of fun & more weight gain.


----------



## Not me (Sep 3, 2019)

She is a lah


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 3, 2019)

I love when Chantal tries to swoop in and steal Amber's thunder. Nothing single white female about that at all.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Sep 3, 2019)

FINALLY THE CHIMPOUT WE ALL DESERVE

well it wasn’t much of a chimpout in all honestly but we all knew the cow couldn’t hold off for long.

See you later this week Chimptal.


----------



## CH 815 (Sep 3, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


>



Chantal starts the video by passively aggressively putting cream or something on her face as if she can't be asked to make this video unless she's multitasking during her busy, busy night.

She says she's not happy on social media but there's something about it that seems ungenuine. She IS happy on social media she just hates that people have negative opinions about her. At the same times she doubles down about her dismissive story about the other woman in the mental ward. She says she was scared and threatened by this woman. That's not how she presented the story, she presented it as a joke.

She says other people treat her life like a joke and she takes her life seriously? That's funny.

She takes her life the least seriously of anyone. She would still be stuffing her face on camera with pizza pizza every single night if people didn't come at her with concern about her health. Deep down she's resentful that people have expressed concern over her health and she doesn't have the balls to just continue what she was doing like Hungry Fat Chick or Nikocado Avocado do. Instead, she does this in secret now (she kind of admitted to this when she said in her last video that she's been struggling with her eating disorder - binging) and can't monetize her binges.

She has also laid out her life for judgement, as in stories about her life as well as showing who she really is and how she really regards other people. She sees other people's lives as jokes and hasn't had enough concern about her own life to manage her health and productivity.

Also I love how she acts like she doesn't need YouTube when she literally just spent days buying new furniture and assembling a new setup just for mukbangs.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 3, 2019)

For any fellow stat-hounds out there (I know there are a few), here's some numbers to crunch on:

This latest chimpout, which I believe is her first really fullblown one since May, has now cost her 87 subscribers, her biggest one-day drop since May 25, when she lost 100.  She is on track to surpass that, which would make it her worst day for subscribers since May 5, when she lost 123.

Even without this latest drop in subscribers, her channel was in trouble.  After hitting her second-highest month ever for monthly views in January (21-Day Fast month), she has just had her worst month in total views since _August 2018_ and her _second worst month since June 2017.  _That is fucking remarkable, since in June 2017 she only had _5,700 subscribers_, or _one tenth_ of the number she has now.  So, it seems that 90% of her current subscribers don't even watch her shit anymore.

Social Blade's estimate of her monthly earnings have dropped more than 50% since its all-time high in April of this year.  Social Blade gives her earnings spread for August 2019 as between $85 and $1400.  She was pushing $3000 on the high-end back in April, when she bought a lot of new stuff.

Every month beginning in February of this year, she has added fewer new subscribers each month than at any time since _February 2017_. This is the _real_ bad news for her channel, because we aren't talking about a single month's blip.  _Every_ month this year after January, month in and month out, she has failed to add as many new subscribers as she had in any month at any time _in 2 1/2 years.  _You really must be doing something wrong to get numbers like that; there are _dead _YouTubers who gain more monthly subscribers.

So this latest resignation is fairly anti-climatic in the career of Chantal the Creator.  She has been grinding her gears and spinning her wheels all year.  In YouTube terms, 2019 (excluding the lie of January's fake "fast") has been one spectacular failure, with all her stunts failing to generate interest, views, or subscriptions.  Her monthly check has just gotten smaller and smaller as her belly gets bigger and bigger.

Muahahaha.  The numbers don't lie.  She had already ruined her channel, so it hardly matters if she quits or not.

But she ain't quitting.  She'll be back today and blame quitting the meds for her chimpout.  After all, she can't very well show off her new "Ballroom Blitz" cat song if she stays in retirement, can she?


Source: https://socialblade.com/youtube/channel/UCAmRK4tVUQMhLSE8KHUa4uA/monthly


----------



## Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop (Sep 3, 2019)

Ill just leave these here; for reference reasons.


----------



## Twinkie (Sep 3, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Even without this latest drop in subscribers, her channel was in trouble.  After hitting her second-highest month ever for monthly views in January (21-Day Fast month), she has just had her worst month in total views since _August 2018_ and her _second worst month since June 2017.  _That is fucking remarkable, since in June 2017 she only had _5,700 subscribers_, or _one tenth_ of the number she has now.  So, it seems that 90% of her current subscribers don't even watch her shit anymore.



Does anyone think this is indicative of her buying subs? She literally has ten times as many subs now as the 5,700 she had back then. How can she have comparable views?


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Sep 3, 2019)

Her sub-growth is very organic, and she's so bad at managing her 'career' that if she did buy subs she'd do it in a really hamfisted and obvious way.





I think people are sick of her shit, stopped watching, and let Youtube automatically deprioritise her videos from their subscriptions feed, causing them to effectively disappear and the subscriber to forget about her channel. Alternatively there are people like us who find her chimpouts and lies funny, but got tired of actually watching her content. She used to have meta-entertainment value in her hysterical whiplash arcs, but nowadays she's just a bitch who emotionally cheats with her 'friend' and loves to show off her mundane experiences outside of her house. Her recent doctor arc is also very tedious and bad entertainment.


----------



## CH 815 (Sep 3, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Does anyone think this is indicative of her buying subs? She literally has ten times as many subs now as the 5,700 she had back then. How can she have comparable views?



Nah. She has several "viral" mukbangs. She no doubt got the bulk of her subs from those videos and no longer puts out content like that so she doesn't hold their interest. Since these were several years ago, many of the people who subscribed then probably don't even check their accounts anymore so they are "dead" subs. A lot of people stay passively subscribed in case something happens but most of the time can't be asked to click on anything she does now, and, as Man vs. Rat points out, her videos get deprioritized in their feeds and recommended.


----------



## SodaLove (Sep 3, 2019)

I’m pretty sure that shirt is going to retire soon. She can’t even button it up properly anymore! These screen caps aren’t from the same angle but you can tell the shirt used to fit differently... but... she definitely hasn’t been gaining any weight, guys!!

The top picture is from 5 months ago


----------



## Xenomorph (Sep 3, 2019)

Testostrogen said:


> View attachment 918276
> 
> Yeah, Chantal. You've never wanted kids before but at 35 and a couple months before you're getting your reproductive system removed is the perfect time.


This bitch. HURHUR HUR GET PREGNANT. You know what nature did the world a favor making your womb toxic, I cant even imagine her passing down her mental illnesses to a child.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Sep 3, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> I’m pretty sure that shirt is going to retire soon. She can’t even button it up properly anymore! These screen caps aren’t from the same angle but you can tell the shirt used to fit differently... but... she definitely hasn’t been gaining any weight, guys!!
> 
> The top picture is from 5 months ago
> 
> View attachment 920277



Thank god. It is truly one of the ugliest fucking shirts I have ever seen.


----------



## DongMiguel (Sep 3, 2019)

Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop said:


> Ill just leave these here; for reference reasons.
> View attachment 920190View attachment 920191View attachment 920192View attachment 920193



I haven't watched this video but I can just hear her ending that sequence with a, "you know?..."

I love how she invested in this new muckbang workspace and then quits literally after one video from it. heh, we all know she'll be back.


----------



## irishAzoth (Sep 3, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> Alternatively there are people like us who find her chimpouts and lies funny, but got tired of actually watching her content.


100% this 
I stopped watching her consistently after the keto weight gain video. Even then she was kind of boring but at least there was the anticipation of the inevitable weight in where she was going to gain weight after eating pounds of cheese and bacon.

I blame mukbang fest that happened in May-June of this year it was constant tard cum watching this fat cow shove junk food down her gullet with no remorse disregarding her health shame that it came to an end so quickly. She'll be back in the next few hours though probably with a story time mukbang.

I also can't buy this whole "its all these haters fault that I'm leaving" when she does have a few sad followers left. I honestly don't even see the appeal of watching Chantal even as a true fan these past few months. Yes the keto cucks are going to shill their diet on her but she's not keto anymore(wasn't in the first place) so why stay? This bitch can't cook, is a balding red mass that would make Tetsuo from Akira jealous, she can't breed, her family can't stand her, her latest mukbang she didn't even do the Camera right so she can't even do her job right.


----------



## Ellana (Sep 3, 2019)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



A comparison of her words versus the storytime.

The one below includes the full story which helps newcomers, but it makes the video too redundant. 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## foodiebloobie (Sep 3, 2019)

While I watched her mukbang, I started to tune out as she was rambling until I overheard her mention the other patient at the psych emerg "smoking a pencil".  It was pretty tacky of her to have such negative opinions about mentally ill people who are in the same place she is to receive treatment. She wants sympathy ass-pats for her mental illness, but she doesn't feel others are entitled to the same right? 

Now she's having a meltdown from the backlash? She really is a Canadian Kailyn. Her mommy told her that we are all just a bunch of mean haydurs and now she won't come out of the house fearing the D.C. Sniper will get her.


----------



## ImJustAbitSwollen (Sep 3, 2019)

why do I have a feeling this meltdown is going to lead to full on mukbangs again? I can't fucking wait.

edit: holy fucking shit I think im right. after watching her newest video she just uploaded id give it a week.


----------



## thejackal (Sep 3, 2019)

ImJustAbitSwollen said:


> why do I have a feeling this meltdown is going to lead to full on mukbangs again? I can't fucking wait.



Chantal is like a crow that starts hopping towards the food you left by the picnic table when it thinks your back is turned.  She'll do a couple mukbangs until the haters turn their glare back, then retreat back into her "vegan" phase and then the cycle will continue with her 20lbs heavier and no closer to resolving any of her long term issues.

Personally the bitch should just do 'em.  If you're going to die an early death monetize it.  We all know she's binging off camera anyways.


----------



## Barbarella (Sep 3, 2019)

I’m going to guess her story was fake, like a lot of her storytimes. I don’t believe there was a girl with rubber gloves smoking a pencil. (Would pencils like that even be allowed in “psyche emerge?”) 

Maybe there was an Arabian (Or Muslim?) woman there, maybe she was crying on the phone, but she didn’t go into Chantel’s room and scream. She may have been upset in the hallway, who wouldn’t be? 

It all could be a complete lie or just made up details. She wants to come up with funny stories to tell, but unless they are about farts and poop, she can’t think of anything.  I think she’s butthurt because her “funny” story went over badly. 

She’s a misanthrope, so any stories she tells about other people are always going to sound nasty, because the art in telling a story about somebody doing something that seems funny in difficult circumstances is having love and humanity behind it. The only stories Chantel has told that were “amusing” were  about herself. They are all disgusting:, dingleberry picking or poop shooting. But when she makes fun of herself she can get away with it. When it’s about others-never -because there is real meanness behind it. 

And Chantel, giving her hot take on mothers again. A lot of mothers would be upset at having a 400 lb daughter and feel like they did something terribly wrong. A lot of daughters are embarrassed by fat mothers. Your mom should control themselves. Kids forget mothers are people.  People “ruminating” about you is not embarrassing or anti-motherly. Most kids pay very little attention to what their mothers do on social media. If it isn’t involving them, they don’t care. By the time the kid is 35, they only worry about providing tech support, not what mama says on facebook. For all Chantel knows, her mom (or sister) could be here shit talking too. Hope that eases her mind about what mothers should do since she’ll thankfully never know. 

Girl should go back to school. She could then learn to fix the many typos and tense problems in her resume, and learn what words like ruminate actually. mean.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 3, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> I’m going to guess her story was fake, like a lot of her storytimes. I don’t believe there was a girl with rubber gloves smoking a pencil. (Would pencils like that even be allowed in “psyche emerge?”)


That was the only part of the story I believed. Plastic gloves are an oddly common accessory in psych wards, and you do get to have pencils. They're usually not allowed to go out of the rec room where the staff can watch you, but in most wards, the communal phones are in the rec room. 

The part that basically let me know it was probably Chintel bullshit was her insistence the woman who was screaming in a language she didn't understand, on a phone call she couldn't hear, was talking to her husband. I feel like it was a detail she stuck on there because like all shitty story tellers, she thinks over explaining shit and embellishing her story makes things more believable/realistic.


----------



## Todd Weiss (Sep 3, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> I’m pretty sure that shirt is going to retire soon. She can’t even button it up properly anymore! These screen caps aren’t from the same angle but you can tell the shirt used to fit differently... but... she definitely hasn’t been gaining any weight, guys!!
> 
> The top picture is from 5 months ago
> 
> View attachment 920277



Nobody bothered to document  how she’s noticeably high in the beginning of that video. Also, that top picture looks like Val Kilmer in Willow.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Sep 3, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> (Would pencils like that even be allowed in “psyche emerge?”)



Exactly! I thought the same thing. Parts of that story may have been true, but I can almost guarantee it was fabricated. Just like her numerous clogging toilet stories. There is no way that can happen that often to one person (especially in one day).


----------



## CH 815 (Sep 3, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> Exactly! I thought the same thing. Parts of that story may have been true, but I can almost guarantee it was fabricated. Just like her numerous clogging toilet stories. There is no way that can happen that often to one person (especially in one day).



I believe 100% she's clogged more toilets in her lifetime than most people even use. 



Rabbit Bones said:


> That was the only part of the story I believed. Plastic gloves are an oddly common accessory in psych wards, and you do get to have pencils. They're usually not allowed to go out of the rec room where the staff can watch you, but in most wards, the communal phones are in the rec room.
> 
> The part that basically let me know it was probably Chintel bullshit was her insistence the woman who was screaming in a language she didn't understand, on a phone call she couldn't hear, was talking to her husband. I feel like it was a detail she stuck on there because like all shitty story tellers, she thinks over explaining shit and embellishing her story makes things more believable/realistic.


Maybe that's why she's so defensive about her words about this lady. She may not even be real.


----------



## Nicotine Fetish (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 3, 2019)

lbrc27x said:


> View attachment 921238


Awwwww such words of wisdom from one fatty to another. You-tube isn't real. Of course she fails to mention that you-tube pays her bills since Amber is too fat to move & that is what she has in common with Chantal.
Uneducated, unskilled land whales who survive because of something not real.
Sure, only the people in their lives are real. Only their experiences are real. Two people who ate themselves into being housebound with a couple people around them who barely tolerate them, but need those not real subscribers & viewers for ass-pats. Those are the ones Chantal & Amber can't live without -the ones who tell them how beautiful they are, how they should treat themselves, how they shouldn't worry if they gained weight on a certain diet & not be so hard on themselves. They believe the liars.

The thing neither Chantal or Amber realize is that if they leave, they will be forgotten in a very short time. For a time people will ask what happened, people will wonder & then people will forget & move on. They are entertainment -nothing more. Plenty of people to take their place. 
Just wait & see, Chantal isn't going anywhere & will be fatter when she returns. That is real.


----------



## fatfuck (Sep 3, 2019)

these fatties are beyond delusional. none of them know how real world works and they think that everyone who doesn't share their views is a fatphobic hater. your experiences in your household are also not real. most people hold back because they don't want to tell you the truth and offend you. your interaction with strangers is much more authentic than with people you know.

when you're a shut in surrounded with cats and the only time you leave the house is when you go grocery shopping then how do you know what people are like in real life?

these people create an echo chamber of like minded people and repeat the same bullshit and cast out anyone who doesn't share their views, including family members who contradict them. they make sure they create a safe space with people who will only tell them what they want to hear. they are essentially told lies 24/7 and they start to take them as truth.

not that any of these fatties work because of a convenient back pain that they share which only appears when a mention of working for a living pops up, but most of the time people there will keep up good relations because otherwise they might get fired. in private, people who aren't part of your safe space group don't give a fuck about you or your struggles. everyone has problems.

and let's be honest, random haters are super rare. most of so called haters are people who are just tired of their bullshit and constant lies. chantal and others like her constantly make promises and then lie their way out of them. then when they get called out or reminded of what they said they get mad and label them haters that make up shit.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Sep 3, 2019)

Shocking!


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 3, 2019)

I somehow landed in the 'way back machine'.  From Feb 2017.....fast forward to today.  She's gone full circle. Not much has changed...especially the comment about her 'friends'. I also wondered if it was possible if she was going to get gastric bypass while she's under, but at this point, I guess we'll never know. 





|

ETA:  Holy shit, she posted a new video in the three minutes it took me to post this?  Woman is so damned predictable.  When she deletes her channel, then shit's real. We're back on the fucking chimpout train! Here we go!

Wait, she gets a giant pumpkin latte whatever thing in her car after yet another promise of not eating in her car or any take out.   She seemed medicated as fuck too.   Same old yadda yadda, I was upset. My life is more interesting because I make videos for my supporters. Without her making videos for Youtube her life would be boring.  She was upset because apparently she got trolled after deleting a comment about her making fun of the other woman who spoke another language and triggered her.

After the 'regret' video will be a late night livestream....and she eats a loaded baked potato, with BBQ which I'm sure is not on her doctors plan nor is it low carb, like it's the opposite of everything she's said she was going to do.  Oh, and Peetz does a nose scratch nose pick which they have ot loudly joke about before they eat.  Classy! 

Batshit is back!

Chantal needs to realize that now she's off the med that calmed her down, she should be aware she's now regressing back into her shit behaviors and this video is gobsmack full of them.  Deleting comments, disabling comments, quitting youtube, back the next day and eating like shit, doing mukbangs, and the 'new direction' she's going to take her channel.

Oh, attempt of witty banter with Peetz, and talks of poops that she needs to do a poop plug shit. Then she does a haul in her car of Quest low carb taco chips but she won't binge on them because they don't have the brand name "Doritos". But, it's okay! She's going to be careful!

Oh, and some random guy walked into her apartment with Wine. Then a third goodbye of her doing an imitaton of a kirby character (I don't get the reference) and does a wicked tee-hee laugh


----------



## Who Now (Sep 3, 2019)

If she had two brain cells to rub together, she could vent her heart out on her camera, wait a day, then delete it. But she's not, so WOO HOO, a fantastic September will be enjoyed by all!

Edited because I just finished watching it. She is high or withdrawing or something. She looks all squinty.


----------



## ZH 792 (Sep 3, 2019)

Every time she is in woe-is-me-the-hayturs-are-meanies  mode, her tone of voice reminds me of Ricky of The Trailer Park Boys.


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (Sep 3, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Shocking!


Our vegan kween digging into some ribs.


----------



## Chandra (Sep 3, 2019)

Barely over 9 minutes in and she’s sitting in the car and out of breath. Yikes.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Sep 3, 2019)

Jesus Christ, she barely fits in her car anymore. In the opening shot of the ribs video, it looks like she is taking up at least half of the passenger seat. I don't understand how there is room for Peetz in there.


----------



## Ellana (Sep 3, 2019)

"They reach so hard to find the dumbest things to .... just try to ruin you or bring you down or *damage your reputation online*."
Cuntal, I'm pretty sure YOU have succeeded in damaging your reputation. Sure the people calling her racist are reaching, but no one else is fabricating evidence against her.

"Without an audience my life really is just boring and mundane." "Without people paying attention to your life it's just like it's just a normal life."
Ah yes. Ever the attention seeker.

"I do enjoy doing the mukbangs because I get to tell stories. And I just like sitting there and sharing my dinner."
Mukbang videos here we come!

"And that's what I started my channel doing."
Didn't she start as a makeup channel? She later says the mukbang videos grew her channel, but never corrects herself.

"I want to be able to do what I want."
You do you boo. Fuck your surgery in less than a month. Eat yourself to 450.

Ends the video claiming she's still undecided if she's going to return. She claims she's going to let us know if she's going to leave for good. Right.

Films herself in a restaurant (Baton Rouge) eating a 10oz ribs and a backed potato with Peetz. 

Transitions into sitting in the care with Peetz completely out of breath. Says she and Peetz will eat there once a month.

Describes her fucking poop. For the love of God. Jesus Christ. Then contemplates going back inside to use their restroom.

Back in the car, it's night. They stopped at a place that sounded like she said Popeyes, but has a box of Quest chips that are like Doritos. Completely out of breath. Still mentioning keto. Pupeyes supplements was the store? Doesn't think she will binge on the entire box. Blah blah blah. Says bye.

Fuck why is this video not over yet.

Still out of breath. Hasn't left. Some guy came in holding a bottle of wine walked in her house. Heeeeee. Are you sure he wasn't a delusion, Chintal? They went to dollarama and she got some tacky shit to hang on the wall. Motivation and optimistic bullshit posters. Wheezy laugh. Peetz thinks she should be Kirby for Halloween. Makes a boo laugh but sounds like an actual witch.

Finally says bye.

I would have really enjoyed it if she actually took a 48 hour break like she's done before. But nope. She pulled an Amber without the gaslighting. And allegedly her supporters begged her not to go.

(It is temporarily called pulling an Amber because Amber pulled this stunt liddurally days ago and Chantal hasn't done this in months.)


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Sep 3, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Shocking!


Archive:
Mien Gott those hooves are horrifying.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Oracle (Sep 3, 2019)

1. Peetz is getting fatter in every video, just like our gorl.

2. I think Bibi is gone. The new space, the redecorating, downsizing the cable package, hanging out with Peetz into the night, mentioning that she needs to watch her spending... All that plus her comment a few videos back where she mentioned their discussion about kids, and how she might break up with him for his own good so he can live his dream of being a dad. Maybe I’m wrong but I think  we’ll get a “I dumped Bibi and he was so sad but it was the noble thing to do” video soon.


----------



## Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop (Sep 3, 2019)

WOOOOO GOODBYE VYVANSE HELLO CHIMPOUTS/SAD CAR MUKBANGS!!! Where's the popcorn? This is my favorite part


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Sep 3, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Back in the car, it's night. They stopped at a place that sounded like she said Popeyes, but has a box of Quest chips that are like Doritos. Completely out of breath. Still mentioning keto. Pupeyes supplements was the store? Doesn't think she will binge on the entire box. Blah blah blah. Says bye.



There's both Popeye's Chicken and Popeye's Sports Supplements in Canada. The latter sells Quest products (currently on sale, it seems). Though this being Chantal, I would be completely unsurprised if she stopped off at both on the way home from dinner.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 3, 2019)

Ah, another refrain of the song that has no end. Bless you, Chintal.


----------



## PatTraverse (Sep 4, 2019)

Labour day week-end has come and gone which unofficially signals the end of the summer. School is back in session and we all go back to our normal daily lives for another year. For Chantal, it is just another wasted summer that she will never get back as she stood on the sideline once again. No having fun at the beach, no cute summer clothes, no making all the other women jealous... That has to sting.


----------



## Nicotine Fetish (Sep 4, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Shocking!



lmao, damn.... the title of this thread "Canadian version of amberlynn reid" is so fucking correct.
and why did she title this video impulsive? these behaviors are predictable. Like, we all knew - almost as sure as the sun will rise tomorrow - that she would be back. She's so far removed from impulsive that we know her better than she knows herself. I mean, honestly, who is shocked that she would would make a "comeback" video where she is sitting in her car giving us the same spiel she has done like 4 times already.
years go by and she stuck in her same cycle as she has been for years... pretending she's having all the realizations and awakenings that she's been role-playing having for years now.
Identity seeking, crafting "coming of age" narratives, preaching "introspective/wisdom" shit at us, yadda yadda the same ol' chantal shuffle we've come to love and adore.
Daw. My ol' fatties. Glad y'all girls are back. Let's get back to the weight gaining and letting me spectate you running in the hamster wheel that I've come to enjoy and laugh at.


----------



## literally low-key (Sep 4, 2019)

A rack of ribs, a loaded potato and a case of chips. That's what you need if you're pre-op for sure.


----------



## meepmapmop (Sep 4, 2019)

Awww Chantal, a chimpout quitting video and you pigging out on high fat foods? You spoil us! 

The car mukbangs aren’t far ahead gorls!


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 4, 2019)

So much for retirement.  Let the blocking commence...


----------



## thejackal (Sep 4, 2019)

Spoiler: why she came back


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Sep 4, 2019)

At least she straight out admits she's an attention whore and can't stay away from the camera. I'll give her points for that.


----------



## Ghost of the diet (Sep 4, 2019)

So as predicted she came back because of her narcissistic character. Now boys we wait until the surgery. I'm almost positive that if it happens and somehow she manages to recover from it we will have the old Chantal back with the good old chimpouts. She will basically think that she's fine now and that she is justified to binge on camera again. Although there is the possibility of her not having the surgery which will continue the boring arc we have now. Oh and if she dies, she dies.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Sep 4, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> At least she straight out admits she's an attention whore and can't stay away from the camera. I'll give her points for that.



Does she, though? She says words that make it sound like she gets it, I'm certain she's never admitted to herself that she's a bona fide attention whore. It's more like she thinks YouTube is the spice of life, some fun hobby to look forward to, not the lifeblood of her narcissistic little existence.

She definitely doesn't think of it as the only thing keeping her going since Bibi is MIA, her family hates her, and her two remaining friends are completely broken individuals and/or slowly backing away.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Sep 4, 2019)

She looks like she's halfway dead. For real, though. She's absolutely bigger than ever, looks swollen af, and sort of gray. Right?


----------



## Strawberry Pocky (Sep 4, 2019)

Damn.
And here I was, gonna say that both Charlie Gold and Dani Suze had made nice little Foodie Beauty reaction videos all about her chimpout/goodbye/quitting Youtube forever for the 7th time......and the fat eggplant-shaped bitch had to come right the fuck back before I could even open my mouth.

lmao these cows really be out here, flipflopping hard AF


----------



## THOTto (Sep 4, 2019)

Lol, pulled for anxiety my ass, woulda kicked in much sooner and the worst of it would be during her stim high. Dumbass got her pills taken and tried to scramble for an excuse, probably got blood tested outside of therapeutic levels or kept pressing for a higher dose. If by Ruminating she means a response to failure I’ll admit to responding by laughing at her.

Remember when she said how her haters were mentally ill, before turning  around and accusing them of being ableist? Yeah, haven’t forgotten about that either. Still can’t police what we say here Jabba, I’d say die Chantal, but you’re already doing a fine job of that without my suggestion.

Seriously though- I know both her and amber think they’re so clever and trying to troll but it betrays how pathetic their lives are. Imagine walking into a room of people laughing at you, just to screech about leaving and how you’re being bullied, only to walk out and right back in because no one else in your life gives you any form of attention.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Sep 4, 2019)

YouDontWantToKnow said:


> Every time she is in woe-is-me-the-hayturs-are-meanies  mode, her tone of voice reminds me of Ricky of The Trailer Park Boys.



Ricky is way smarter than Chantal.


So how long was she offline? I'm playing catch up. Maybe she's just trying to be bff with Amber.


----------



## Ellana (Sep 4, 2019)

Strawberry Pocky said:


> Damn.
> And here I was, gonna say that both Charlie Gold and Dani Suze had made nice little Foodie Beauty reaction videos all about her chimpout/goodbye/quitting Youtube forever for the 7th time......and the fat eggplant-shaped bitch had to come right the fuck back before I could even open my mouth.
> 
> lmao these cows really be out here, flipflopping hard AF


Dani Suzi annoys me and I know some of you can't stand to watch her, but this was pretty entertaining. She goes in hard on Cuntal and doesn't end the video with needless empathizing.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Sep 4, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> Jesus Christ, she barely fits in her car anymore. In the opening shot of the ribs video, it looks like she is taking up at least half of the passenger seat. I don't understand how there is room for Peetz in there.



This :





always reminds me of this :


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 4, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> At least she straight out admits she's an attention whore and can't stay away from the camera. I'll give her points for that.



She's an attention whore who needs her YouTube bucks.  When she says she has another source of income, we know that's bullshit and why every time she 'quits' she leaves up her old videos.  Why she feels like she needs to keep up the old videos even though it promotes shit eating habits.  Why she feels when she's "vegan 100% forever" she leaves up her old videos eating meat.   Mind you she could simply make them private, if she wants to remove temporarily. Yet she never does. When she does truly quit, the channel will be gone.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 4, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> View attachment 921594
> 
> So much for retirement.  Let the blocking commence...


 Yes, this is the perfect way to behave Chantal, block people who tell you the truth & keep the ones who lie. She just may make it to 500 pounds yet.
And, she's fatter than ever.
Finally, the fun is back.


----------



## PeeAndPooLover69 (Sep 4, 2019)

might be an unpopular opinion but her hi his and ha has are just fucking hilarious. might be because they just sound out of place and are unpredictable. tho i wonder how the fuck bibi lives with that shit





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 4, 2019)

Virtually every comment left under her community post says she is a baby, she is wasting her viewers' time, she's a low-grade ALR ripoff, or she's fulla shit.  And most of these are clearly her fans.

Incidentally, her whole chimpout's premise was that "a couple" (her words) of comments (among dozens of glowing ones) insinuated she was some kind of racist because of the story of the Arab girl.  Maybe I overlooked them, but I didn't see them.  I did see a couple (maybe 3 at most) comments calling her insensitive to a mentally ill person, but she never even mentioned that.

This is the problem when someone is both a liar _and_ stupid.  I suspect she is too dumb to even _understand_ the criticism of her story as insulting to the mentally ill; it flew right over her head.  She did, however, notice the words "Arab girl" and either figured the comments were accusing her of racism, or simply lied about it because it is easier for her to get the words out that way and makes her anger seem justified.

Still, it was only 2 or 3 comments out of 100 "love your new set-up" and "Sam is beezin'" comments, which underlines how _everybody_ must lick her bunghole, or she thinks she is drowning in toxic "hate".  One would have to be a big fat overgrown three-year-old to get so upset over that, which Chantal most assuredly is.  However, some of her asides made it sound like she had been reading Kiwi Farms again.  Nobody here called her a racist either, incidentally.


----------



## ZH 792 (Sep 4, 2019)

She seemed pretty triggered over the "racism " It has shades of the grandpa cake incident where she would not let it go. Seems like our gorl has gotten herself into a pickle: made people angry mocking a person (real or imagined) in a mental health crisis; had a temper tantrum; "left YouTube";and alienates her fans by returning while drinking a StarBucks monstrosity in her car,  followed up with a rib dinner. Such a winning plan.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Sep 4, 2019)

She always reacts above and beyond to a human criticizing her. She always has. It's like people's words only hit her when she can see the words coming out of Zach or Yabba's mouths. She can compartmentalize and denial her way into ignoring most of the comments and forums, and all of the commentary reaction videos, but she always, always chimps out when there's a human involved - especially when it's a human that has a decent amount of viewers.

I'm betting Yabba claimed she was racist. Does anyone know? I doubt a faceless YT comment kicked all of that off.


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (Sep 4, 2019)

Oracle said:


> 1. Peetz is getting fatter in every video, just like our gorl.
> 
> 2. I think Bibi is gone. The new space, the redecorating, downsizing the cable package, hanging out with Peetz into the night, mentioning that she needs to watch her spending... All that plus her comment a few videos back where she mentioned their discussion about kids, and how she might break up with him for his own good so he can live his dream of being a dad. Maybe I’m wrong but I think  we’ll get a “I dumped Bibi and he was so sad but it was the noble thing to do” video soon.



1. Lay down with dogs, get up with fleas. Necky 2.0.
2. I wonder if she will admit his sister was secretly his imported wife, and if she will use that to try and throw him undert he bus somehow or if she will try to do so later on after she had her asspats over being magnanimous letting him go to have many babies.


----------



## CH 815 (Sep 4, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> She always reacts above and beyond to a human criticizing her. She always has. It's like people's words only hit her when she can see the words coming out of Zach or Yabba's mouths. She can compartmentalize and denial her way into ignoring most of the comments and forums, and all of the commentary reaction videos, but she always, always chimps out when there's a human involved - especially when it's a human that has a decent amount of viewers.
> 
> I'm betting Yabba claimed she was racist. Does anyone know? I doubt a faceless YT comment kicked all of that off.



Yaba actually defended Chantal against the racist claims. I think you're right about her getting more triggered by videos than comments, but I think  maybe a stray comment or two is where the racism label came from. 

Yaba's response to Chantal quitting was probably the best video I've seen her do. Sometimes her reactions are a bit annoying and reaching but she seemed fairly intelligent in this one and was just spitting straight facts.


----------



## Um Oh Ah Yeah (Sep 4, 2019)

I had a big thunk (and frankly, it's a lot of fun concocting conspiracy theories about Chantal) and I've decided that i agree that Bibi has left. One person pointed out that Chantal's habits have changed again, along with the obnoxious youtube table she set up in the middle of the apartment. So imagine this: he tells her he's moving out at the end of the month, she comes up with a quick and dirty lie for the YouTube audience ("I'll tell them I'm suddenly scheduled to definitely have a hysterectomy really soon and then I can say Bibi left because of that!") and then part of the reason she started chimping out is because all of the haters (us) thought the whole thing sounded really fishy.

Chantal lies. And man, it's so much fun.


----------



## smoohead (Sep 4, 2019)

Yabba was saying that it's a shitty thing to do to make fun of someone in a mental hospital when they are at their lowest point. There was no mention of racism. She made a lot of valid points, and Chantal can't handle it. She was being a cunt in her psych emerge video (which seems mostly made up anyway), that's a fact.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 4, 2019)

Well, gosh.  This clears everything up.  I'm almost tempted to believe she was here this morning, seeing how she used "sensitive" in her post after I used the word "insensitive" in mine, but I am not _that_ autistic (apparently Zach has a video up?).  Anyway, she is doing damage control as is usually necessary after one of her messes, seeing how she is getting more unsubs today.

The crowd grows more angry though:









EDIT to add: Say goodbye to the "Goodbye" video, 'cause it is now bye-bye.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 4, 2019)

I occasionally wonder if Chantal is on the spectrum in some way. She really seems utterly clueless to social cues. Most people with an ounce of sense know that making fun of someone having a mental crisis is poor form (especially if you are supposedly there for a mental crisis yourself), but she seems to think everyone will find it hilarious and doesn't get that it makes her look like an ass.


----------



## CH 815 (Sep 4, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> I occasionally wonder if Chantal is on the spectrum in some way. She really seems utterly clueless to social cues. Most people with an ounce of sense know that making fun of someone having a mental crisis is poor form (especially if you are supposedly there for a mental crisis yourself), but she seems to think everyone will find it hilarious and doesn't get that it makes her look like an ass.


I think it's more narcissism than autism. Chantal's the center of the universe so even when she is in the EXACT SAME SITUATION as someone else she will still mock them and have no empathy for them.


----------



## Twinkie (Sep 4, 2019)

Yeah, autists are oblivious to social cues but they also tend to be insensitive to them at the same time. That's not the case with Chantal. She is incredibly sensitive. Autism doesn't fit. She's a narc.


----------



## Pout*s*ine (Sep 4, 2019)

So I guess the saying is true - ask it and the Universe shall deliver.
Days ago I was saying I'm ready for the chimpout and  Chantal delivered.

And, look, the classic non-apology apology - "I'm not gonna apologize for what I said, it's your fault you feel offended".

*edited for lateness


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 4, 2019)

I doubt she’s on the spectrum. She’s just weird and lacks social skills. Plus, as someone else has said already, she’s a narcissist. She can’t see past herself.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Sep 4, 2019)

She apologized using Zach's suggested apology. That's funny.

So she's still going on and on about the racist thing. If 99% of the YT comments didn't claim it, we didn't claim it, Zach didn't claim it, Yaba didn't claim it, then why is she still making community posts about it? I don't follow the reaction channels, so I suppose it's possible that one of them struck a nerve. 

I don't know, man. This is really stemming from two YT comments she was able to delete immediately? For her to still be making community posts about something that wasn't mentioned elsewhere is strange, even for her.


----------



## AngelBitch (Sep 4, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> This :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's always shocking to see her in the car. the way her head touches the roof is... she's 5'1", she should be barely able to see over the steering wheel at that height. but there she is towering over peetz, nearly at the point of having to duck just to sit in the car... the size of her is just mind boggling in this context.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 4, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> I occasionally wonder if Chantal is on the spectrum in some way. She really seems utterly clueless to social cues. Most people with an ounce of sense know that making fun of someone having a mental crisis is poor form (especially if you are supposedly there for a mental crisis yourself), but she seems to think everyone will find it hilarious and doesn't get that it makes her look like an ass.



I've wondered the same thing -especially since she at times seriously comes off with arrested development. Like whenever she's out there's always something that she's like "oooheylookatthat!" and it's the 'shiny lights' or a seagull chasing a snack bag in the wind type shit that she doe sin a childlike way and not sure if she's acting or just that... 

While think she has narcissism, I did have a daily lunch friend for over 10 years who had Aspergers - she could only talk about things as she could relate to them. She tried, but if she didn't know of the topic or relate to it directly, she had to twist the topic to something she could. Wasn't narcissism, it was just really hard for her to relate to ideas, concepts or experiences outside of her personal bubble. She also had a habit of taking figurative things literally, which we helped her through. 

I think if I had to choose between two armchair diagnosises. I'm thinking Aspergers over narcissism.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 4, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> She apologized using Zach's suggested apology. That's funny.
> 
> So she's still going on and on about the racist thing. If 99% of the YT comments didn't claim it, we didn't claim it, Zach didn't claim it, Yaba didn't claim it, then why is she still making community posts about it? I don't follow the reaction channels, so I suppose it's possible that one of them struck a nerve.
> 
> I don't know, man. This is really stemming from two YT comments she was able to delete immediately? For her to still be making community posts about something that wasn't mentioned elsewhere is strange, even for her.



Makes me wonder if someone in her actual real life called her out on it.  If she's so stung by comments from complete strangers,  imagine how unhinged she'd get if someone close to her read her the riot act.  

Or maybe real life stress (money, Bibi, health) is making her even more thin-skinned and touchy than usual.

Or she's just nuts. Any one is plausible.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Sep 4, 2019)

I didn't find the fat moose guilty of racism at all.  Why everyone is getting their panties in a bunch over it is beyond me.


----------



## thejackal (Sep 4, 2019)

Daisy Mae said:


> I didn't find the fat moose guilty of racism at all.  Why everyone is getting their panties in a bunch over it is beyond me.



Getting the "panties in a bunch" is what Youtube comment section was designed for.  Chantal has a lot of hate watchers and commentators so it's not surprising they'd jump on her.  I agree it's no big deal but it still really just shows how clueless Jabba is to how she's perceived.  Heal thyself physician, ya know?


----------



## Daisy Mae (Sep 4, 2019)

Also, who isn't guilty of racism?  Aren't we all if we were to be honest, guilty of it at some point in our lives.  Everyone's acting like she shot their damn dog for Christ Sake.



thejackal said:


> Getting the "panties in a bunch" is what Youtube comment section was designed for.  Chantal has a lot of hate watchers and commentators so it's not surprising they'd jump on her.  I agree it's no big deal but it still really just shows how clueless Jabba is to how she's perceived.  Heal thyself physician, ya know?


Yep, she really is a joke to the commentary community.  She's so desperate for likes it's rediculous.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 4, 2019)

Daisy Mae said:


> Also, who isn't guilty of racism?  Aren't we all if we were to be honest, guilty of it at some point in our lives.  Everyone's acting like she shot their damn dog for Christ Sake.



Nobody here or in her comments section or among the reaction channels accused her of racism.  She made it up.  How about lurking moar?


----------



## hyacinth bucket (Sep 4, 2019)

Ah, the classic narcissist apology. She's probably completely confused why no one is buying it. 



> Most people with an ounce of sense know that making fun of someone having a mental crisis is poor form (especially if you are supposedly there for a mental crisis yourself), but she seems to think everyone will find it hilarious and doesn't get that it makes her look like an ass.



That's due to her lack of empathy. Also--if you have to tell someone your empathetic, you're not empathetic. 



> 've wondered the same thing -especially since she at times seriously comes off with arrested development. Like whenever she's out there's always something that she's like "oooheylookatthat!" and it's the 'shiny lights' or a seagull chasing a snack bag in the wind type shit that she doe sin a childlike way and not sure if she's acting or just that...



More like she's trying to be cute (or her version of cute). She's definitely in the arrested development category, too, which leads me to think that in addition to her narcissism she has identity disturbance, which can be found in narcissistic personality disorder. Basically she doesn't have a strong sense of self or even a hint of self-awareness. She's seeking validation because her narcissism needs it, but also because she doesn't have a clue about who she is or how to manage herself. 

Contrast with someone with Aspergers--if they don't have a personality disorder, it's highly likely they have a strong sense of identity. They know what they like and will tell you (usually in excruciating detail), they thrive on strict schedules and knowing what's around the corner, and when you land on something they're interested in, they'll perseverate about that until you change the conversation. Try arguing with someone who has Aspergers about something they're passionate about, and you won't get them to budge. 

Chantal does none of these things. She's not even sure what to talk about on her channel. She has no interests other than food and that's a coping mechanism, not a real interest. She's deflecting about some racist comment that may or may not exist, not because she's worried about being labeled racist, but because she has no idea why people are really upset but she knows that people get upset about racism. She lacks identity--a way to relate to the world, and her awkwardness stems from that.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 4, 2019)

She's focusing on people being upset at her for being 'racist' (which no one is) because she can explain that away more easily than what she actually did that pissed everyone off.... which was mock a woman in psychiatric distress. Her pea brain can't find a way to damage control that, so she's just pretending it isn't everyones main sticking point.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Sep 4, 2019)

Chantal is your typical basic bitch who takes for granted that she is in the 'liberal' clique without really putting the thought into being 'political' per-se. Any hint that she isn't a tolerant and open-minded individual (in the airy abstract sense) probably offends her deeply because of what a _nice girl_ she sees herself as.


----------



## Twinkie (Sep 4, 2019)

She has admitted before that she's a bitch and hates people.

I agree with Rabbit Bones, she's lazering in on the one or two reta,rds who called her racist because she's knows what a shaky argument it is. She's ignoring the bigger issue of mocking someone with mental health issues while she herself demands a pass for her behavior, because she claims to have mental health issues bad enough to put her in the psych ward too.

e: retar.ded grammar I think I had a stroke today


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Sep 4, 2019)

I think she's too stupid to understand her behaviour towards the other patient. She's using the hospital as a prop so doesn't recognise that the other people are there for real mental health reasons. I don't think she can conceptualise genuine hardship because she's built her excuses around how tough she has it, when from an objective point of view, she's got a fairly comfortable and standard life.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Sep 4, 2019)

Wow finally a mini-chimpout. 

Of course she “didn’t see” how she was disrespectful to the Arabic woman. She treats Bibi and Peetz like shit too but she doesn’t see that either. She is just inherently a bitch and has been for so long, she doesn’t see herself as rude. Except when she does and acts proud of it. 

People don’t speak up in real life because they’re afraid she will sit on/eat them. 

If only she could lose weight as fast as she can come crawling back to the internet.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Sep 4, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> This :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't watched Cuntal in a while. Holy shit Peetz gained weight. I am picturing a 400 ellbee Peetz squeezed into the passenger seat next to Cuntal. It made me laugh.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Sep 4, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Nobody here or in her comments section or among the reaction channels accused her of racism.  She made it up.  How about lurking moar?


Butt hurt much?


----------



## Sleepy Chickens (Sep 4, 2019)

It’s been covered before but I’ll say it again; Chinsall is not on the spectrum. She has simply rotted her brain from a lack of usage, a high calorie/low nutrition diet, no real social interaction, and searching desperately for relevancy on the tube. 

Sometimes it feels bad to compare her behaviors to what a normal person would do when this dull ham is so far deteriorated from normalcy, but not bad enough to not be actively disgusted when she shows up in her videos blubbering, half bald, and spilling out of her shirt in her awful roach filled apartment.


----------



## smoohead (Sep 4, 2019)

I don't think she has any of these behavioral issues... It could just be that she has been coddled and ass-patted by her family her whole life. I believe she has mentioned that she was an only child for a long time too. They seem to have no problem that she lives the way she does, and she now seeks that validation and attention and coddling on the internet because her family is too busy and she's a grown ass adult now. Doesn't seem like she will ever have a family of her own, so she's lonely. Usually people with such thin skin were never corrected growing up. Makes sense as to how she can't hold a real job either. Seems to have a problem with authority. Who knows, but that's my take. Doesn't make sense to overanalyze it. She's a failure to launch, and exhibits the symptoms.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 4, 2019)

I must say I enjoy hearing everyone's take on Chantal.  I agree she was likely very coddled all her life, and had Mom and Gram's undivided attention until that pesky sister had the nerve to be born. Now she expects people online to do the coddling.


----------



## SodaLove (Sep 4, 2019)

Just keeps going


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Sep 4, 2019)

Can you imagine if the tables were turned? If some other patient in the hospital had a youtube channel and mocked Chantal for the world to see? She would be having NONE of it!


----------



## Pout*s*ine (Sep 4, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 922544
> 
> Just keeps going



And to think there is a very high chance that the Arabian girl never even existed and Chantal made her up because she needed some spice to go with her very bland meal and her very bland new background. 
But what the hell is she even doing right now? Is she reading on here and addressing things we discuss? If so, keep it up Cunthel, it may give you something else to think about except food.


----------



## meepmapmop (Sep 4, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 922544
> 
> Just keeps going



I love how she just doubles down on everything. This is exactly why she's never going to lose weight because she's too stubborn to see anything from anyone else's viewpoint other than hers. She can do no wrong and is a constant victim. I'm sure she's going to go live soon at a drive through Arby's, not because she lacks willpower, because of those darn "hayterz". Even though it seems like many of the negative comments are coming from her "loyal" viewers and if you've pissed of those morons, you really done goofed Chantal.


----------



## SodaLove (Sep 4, 2019)

For some reason her “Goodbye” video is public again lol


----------



## thejackal (Sep 4, 2019)

There's a good chance she's coming down off her narc high from the vyvanse (if she stopped it like she said) and is just in raging fucking bitch mode (moreso than usual) for a couple weeks.  She really thought that artificial high was going to last.  And she still couldn't lose a single pound when on it.  She's a real special case, real special.


----------



## CH 815 (Sep 4, 2019)

Jesus, Chantal. Let it go. You're the one raging on about the Arabic girl in the mental ward. If you can't make a proper apology just get back to your regularly scheduled videos about Ranch dressing cleanses, screeching cat songs, and makeup looks for the Starbucks drive-thru.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Sep 4, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> Can you imagine if the tables were turned? If some other patient in the hospital had a youtube channel and mocked Chantal for the world to see? She would be having NONE of it!



The funniest part is, that's almost exactly what reaction channels are doing. But they're "immature" and "embarrassing" and "obsessed".

G'on Chantal. Explain why it's cool for you to point and laugh but not for anyone else. Are your haydurs different because they've done it more than once? Is it because they make a few dollars doing it? If that woman existed and if you saw her more than once (for instance, if the hospital staff thought you had an actual reason for being admitted other than narcissistic need) you would absolutely have made her a running gag. You'd be giving the internet "updates" on your "crazy hospital roommate" until and unless someone pushed back a little. It was just your bad luck that people pushed back immediately because the only people who still watch you seriously are the ones who have a tremendous amount of empathy.

You numpty.



Man vs persistent rat said:


> I think she's too stupid to understand her behaviour towards the other patient. She's using the hospital as a prop so doesn't recognise that the other people are there for real mental health reasons. I don't think she can conceptualise genuine hardship because she's built her excuses around how tough she has it, when from an objective point of view, she's got a fairly comfortable and standard life.



Everyone and everything is a prop in the ongoing Saga of Chantal. She's an unholy trifecta of narcissist, coddled (thus entitled), and sincerely, truly, not very smart. So nothing exists except in relation to her, no one can tell her no (or even gently correct her), and she honestly doesn't get why people object to any of this.

It would be infuriating if it weren't for the fact that she's destroying her own life. As it is, it's glorious.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 4, 2019)

I expect her community section to be deleted any minute now. Comments are not going the way she hoped they would & she is bitchy to everyone who won't accept her fake apology.
This is fun.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 4, 2019)

It's kind of fun to have Cuntal back. The keto queen shit and fake positivity was getting super old.


----------



## smoohead (Sep 4, 2019)

Also, I do think most (if not all) of the story was bullshit to begin with. Why admit her to a room just for a medication change? Did she tell them she was suicidal? Most psych medications, including Vyvanse need to be tapered off of, and you can't just stop them. I don't see an emergency dept taking someone off a med suddenly unless they are having life-threatening symptoms like Steven Johnson rash or suicidal ideation or a seizure or something. As usual, something isn't adding up here.


----------



## SodaLove (Sep 4, 2019)

New video


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 4, 2019)

What a piece of stubborn belly fat. She just can’t stomach the idea of accepting that she might have done something wrong. I find it very telling that like 90% of megafats are massive narcissists. There have been a few relatively nice deathfats in the media, but most of them are total pieces of garbage to the point where you don’t even care that they could keel over at any moment.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Sep 4, 2019)

Okay this post and her entire community section is doomed for deletion any second at this point judging by the comments so I'm going to preserve some of them here under the cut. The ones with her butt hurt replies at least.

Of course that nasty broad Pink Fairy and karate joe don't think she did anything wrong.


Spoiler

























































I kinda wish Chantal would have "not" made fun of that woman to her face so maybe she could have caught them Arabian hands like she needs.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 4, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> New video



She’s totally okay with it, you guys. She totally doesn’t sound like she would neck herself if she could find a rope that can support her weight.


----------



## thejackal (Sep 4, 2019)

Video is AL tier trash.  It's Chantal sitting in her car, bending over backwards to explain how healthy her coffee is, how she doesn't hate anybody and how she won't be having kids and never wanted them anyways (guess she never told her rock Bibi that).  Then she picks up peetz and Necky, er Peetz, is condescended to for a few minutes before the video mercifully ends.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Sep 4, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> New video



Archive of I CAN'T HAVE KIDS




Your browser is not able to display this video.



















Edit: She should really bring back the mookbong car tray


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 4, 2019)

It's kind of fucked up she knew she didn't want kids... and she got into a relationship with someone who definitely wants them. I can only assume she lied to string him alone (Back when they were actually dating, before they just became roommates). I don't think there's _anything_ wrong with a woman not wanting kids, but you can't bullshit someone to get them to date you like that.


----------



## sweetie_squad_4_lyfe (Sep 4, 2019)

Pout*s*ine said:


> And to think there is a very high chance that the Arabian girl never even existed and Chantal made her up because she needed some spice to go with her very bland meal and her very bland new background.
> But what the hell is she even doing right now? Is she reading on here and addressing things we discuss? If so, keep it up Cunthel, it may give you something else to think about except food.


shes probably reading *while* eating food so no luck there. i mean, to keep up that insane weight you pretty much have to be eating all the time.


----------



## Who Now (Sep 4, 2019)

She sounds loaded. Drugs or food induced. Almost slurring


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Sep 4, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> Archive of I CAN'T HAVE KIDS
> View attachment 922808
> Edit: She should really bring back the mookbong car tray


>I can't have kids. I had till 35 to work out if I wanted kids and have a crack at that but let's put that aside for a sec because right now I need your sympathy, urgently. Even though I didn't want them.

Tomorrow: keto mukbang! Gotta keep those saps on the line.


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Sep 4, 2019)

It's super funny that she kept apologizing (poorly) while insisting she did nothing wrong, and demonstrating she doesn't actually understand why anyone was upset. Then why apologize, dummy? A terrible insincere apology is WORSE than just saying "I didn't do anything wrong, fuck off".


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Sep 4, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> View attachment 922802
> 
> Okay this post and her entire community section is doomed for deletion any second at this point judging by the comments so I'm going to preserve some of them here under the cut. The ones with her butt hurt replies at least.
> 
> ...



Yeeeeeep, they're gone. Again. 

Maybe her hysterectomy will make her less hysterical. I mean, she'll always be hilarious, but maybe her diseased womb really is making her an insufferable cunt.


----------



## AJ 447 (Sep 4, 2019)

Daisy Mae said:


> Butt hurt much?


Calm down please.


----------



## FeatherBomb (Sep 4, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


>


what is her hang up about mothers? she like missed the entire comment to just go on about moms.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 4, 2019)

FeatherBomb said:


> what is her hang up about mothers? she like missed the entire comment to just go on about moms.


I'm going to go out on a limb and assume she has all kinds of fucked up issues regarding her own mother, and she projects them onto people. She does get super weird when dealing with women who have kids.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Sep 4, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and assume she has all kinds of fucked up issues regarding her own mother, and she projects them onto people. She does get super weird when dealing with women who have kids.



I'm willing to bet she has all kinds of fucked up issues regarding women in general.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 4, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> New video


 Lord. She looks like a Macy's Thanksgiving balloon wearing one of the 3 shirts that still almost fit her. She barely fits in the car.
I laughed when she wondered if the doctor would be OK with her eating out once a month. C'mon Chantal, face it, the doctor is more concerned over you being 425 pounds & gaining -not one meal out.

And of course, she deleted her entire community section again. But, she's not going to let the comments get to her guyz. LOL
Ahhhhh it's good to have her back. A crazy, manic, lying, bitchy Chantal is the best Chantal. This recent episode should be good for a 5 pound weight gain -at least.
It's only the 4th, but September is fun already.


----------



## Ellana (Sep 4, 2019)

Wow. I didn't agree that she looked any bigger until this video.



Apologizes for the warm "night light" tint. 
Does it bother anyone else she doesn't have wrists?



Has it been noted that her left arm is bigger than her right arm? There is a layer of fat that always creases over.






Spoiler: Null Porn Dump
















She is beginning to resemble Necky from certain angles.


----------



## THOTto (Sep 4, 2019)

smoohead said:


> Also, I do think most (if not all) of the story was bullshit to begin with. Why admit her to a room just for a medication change? Did she tell them she was suicidal? Most psych medications, including Vyvanse need to be tapered off of, and you can't just stop them. I don't see an emergency dept taking someone off a med suddenly unless they are having life-threatening symptoms like Steven Johnson rash or suicidal ideation or a seizure or something. As usual, something isn't adding up here.


If she did blood work and tested over the therapeutic range for it they would remove it. Misuse of a controlled substance including raising dosage without doctor consent has pretty strict regulations. I suspect she was abusing it such as her 12 hour “nap” and certain other erratic behaviors, in fact suicidal ideation is one symptom of abuse.

When she went in the psych hospital, they’ll  often check blood levels. If she was outside of that range she would be pulled off it immediately. Her dose wasn’t high enough that she would need to taper off. She’s only been on it for 2-3 months or so and I believe she was around 30-40mg. It doesn’t have the same risk of physical dependency. Even with abusing it her body would have gotten used to being forced to go on and off it. She’s already had an Ativan script pulled so it would make sense they’d see her abuse as riskier (particularly if she was claiming to be suicidal for attention) Or the doctor issuing the script finally had enough and refused to continue it, esp if she was demanding a high dose increase.

you’re right in saying somethings up, I think bibi flew the coop (or will be soon) and being called out on the potential hysterectomy lies along with being forced off the med is hyping it up. It’s all in line with psychological withdrawal symptoms. @Mr Foster understands more then I do on particulars so he can probably word things better. She gambled thinking she’d get the same attention as amber and lost. It’s been a really fun couple of days Mates. It’s good to be back.


----------



## smoohead (Sep 4, 2019)

Blotto said:


> If she did blood work and tested over the therapeutic range for it they would remove it. Misuse of a controlled substance including raising dosage without doctor consent has pretty strict regulations. I suspect she was abusing it such as her 12 hour “nap” and certain other erratic behaviors, in fact suicidal ideation is one symptom of abuse.
> 
> When she went in the psych hospital, they’ll  often check blood levels. If she was outside of that range she would be pulled off it immediately. Her dose wasn’t high enough that she would need to taper off. She’s only been on it for 2-3 months or so and I believe she was around 30-40mg. It doesn’t have the same risk of physical dependency. Even with abusing it her body would have gotten used to being forced to go on and off it. She’s already had an Ativan script pulled so it would make sense they’d see her abuse as riskier (particularly if she was claiming to be suicidal for attention) Or the doctor issuing the script finally had enough and refused to continue it, esp if she was demanding a high dose increase.
> 
> you’re right in saying somethings up, I think bibi flew the coop (or will be soon) and being called out on the potential hysterectomy lies along with being forced off the med is hyping it up. It’s all in line with psychological withdrawal symptoms. @Mr Foster understands more then I do on particulars so he can probably word things better. She gambled thinking she’d get the same attention as amber and lost. It’s been a really fun couple of days Mates. It’s good to be back.



I didn't think she was abusing, but it could be the case. She is that dense and doesn't give a fuck about her health. I feel like she would play up suicidal ideation for views and sympathy, though, so it still makes no sense why they gave her a room.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 4, 2019)

smoohead said:


> I didn't think she was abusing, but it could be the case. She is that dense and doesn't give a fuck about her health. I feel like she would play up suicidal ideation for views and sympathy, though, so it still makes no sense why they gave her a room.


Legality, maybe? Maybe if someone comes to the ER saying they're suicidal, they're obligated to take it seriously and check them out, even if it's clearly bullshit. I can see something like that being the case in America, but no idea about Canada.


----------



## THOTto (Sep 4, 2019)

smoohead said:


> I didn't think she was abusing, but it could be the case. She is that dense and doesn't give a fuck about her health. I feel like she would play up suicidal ideation for views and sympathy, though, so it still makes no sense why they gave her a room.


Just to explain my reasons for suspecting it- 



Spoiler: Long



her skin and teeth grew (somehow) progressively worse often due to lack of care it’s common with stimulant abuse, her continual gaining would make sense if she was abusing it for the euphoria and crashing adderall/vyvanse crashes will make you hungry, lethargic and prone to long periods of sleep (nap mentioned before), her obvious lies became more and more grandiose and heightened ego is often linked to stim abuse. She claimed the doctor doubled her dosage/she wanted him to double it, which doesn’t happen, all controlled substances particularly stimulants have very strict dosing guides and I talked too a few canucks who confirmed it was the same as the US. Her head doctor (not sure if she means psychiatrist) also wanted to drop her recently because she was “never going to listen” I don’t know if he was the one prescribing it or if it was the eating disorder doctors, they may had been in contact too. 

Vyvanse is much more mild then other stimulants so she wouldn't fall into the typical physical tics, however her compulsive tics (shh! I said shh! Etc) did rise, again in line with stimulant abuse. I won’t go over every single point but her recent behavior is in line with both it’s abuse and it’s withdrawal. 

She shouldn’t have been on it in the first place as it’s not used to treat obesity, or overeating. It’s made to curb the compulsions that cause binge eating. She overeats not binges and lacks those compulsions. Hell the doctor may have caught wise and finally thrown in the towel. And like I mentioned before she had an Ativan script and went through a months worth in like 2 weeks and was taken off (around page 100 in the thread) so she has a history of abusing meds and she clearly has no control with her eating, shopping, laziness so it’s not out of the question. She also was intensely focused on her next refills/dosing which is a red flag in itself.


I’ve brought up her medical issues a few times, last time on vyvanse unless she starts spouting bs again I promise. If anyone wants more details feel free to dm me and I’ll sperg without forcing y’all to sit through another essay. Thanks for tolerating it guys! 

As for the room issue in the US, anyone who seeks an emergency evaluation can be held for 72 hours. I doubt that’s the case with her but another thing is vyvanse will change how foods taste and the textures can become intense. She may have just gotten tired of feeling a slight indifference or lack of a high with food without already being 120lb instathot levels. Or maybe she thinks it’ll increase her deluded idea of getting surgery. She also could have just been in a consultation room and lied saying it was hers for drama.  Something something Chantal lies.


----------



## Strawberry Pocky (Sep 5, 2019)

I can only say so much without stepping into PL/TMI territory, but in Canada its rare (hell, Ive never even seen or heard of such a thing) to get something like the private room she was describing if you just blunder into the "Psyche Emerge".....even if you _are _giving the Hospital staff impressions of self harm or suicidal intent.
Emergencies are emergencies.  Suicidal, psychiactric, etc or not, you get slammed into whatever bed is available first and be grateful for a curtain if there is even that much available to have between you and the next poor sap nearby.  We knew this already, but she's a big fat fatty fatass lah.

However - Cunt Queen Prime over here lives in or close to a large/major city in the Eastern provinces, correct?  So maybe if she was in a larger or richer, more bougie hospital that could explain the ~private~ room situation?  Pls dont sticker me with scouters, guys, just know my hospital is small and regular and not special like that.  Maybe things like bed/room accomodations just depend or change from Hospital to Hospital?


----------



## marjoram (Sep 5, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> It's kind of fucked up she knew she didn't want kids... and she got into a relationship with someone who definitely wants them. I can only assume she lied to string him alone (Back when they were actually dating, before they just became roommates). I don't think there's _anything_ wrong with a woman not wanting kids, but you can't bullshit someone to get them to date you like that.



If Malan ever thought Chantal was proper material to be the mother of his kids he's just as fucked up as she is...


----------



## Painted Pig (Sep 5, 2019)

thejackal said:


> Video is AL tier trash.  It's Chantal sitting in her car, bending over backwards to explain how healthy her coffee is, how she doesn't hate anybody and how she won't be having kids and never wanted them anyways (guess she never told her rock Bibi that).  Then she picks up peetz and Necky, er Peetz, is condescended to for a few minutes before the video mercifully ends.


A gross thing I noticed during the picking up Peetz part, she is clearly parked in a loading/bus zone because she has her hazards on. Then sits there, as you rightfully said, condescending Peetz for several minutes about his gay comics. Who cares about the delivery trucks that need to park there, or the bus that needs to get people where they're going? Chantal needs to film riveting content for her juggernaut of a channel.


----------



## Strine (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm late as usual but I think the notion that Chantal is on the autism spectrum is a very magnanimous suggestion. Being a bitchy social reetard is nurture more often than nature, and we know her family is dysfunctional white trash. Besides, autistic tendencies might make you bad at socialising, but they don't make you a pathological liar, a hypocrite, a narcissist or an absolute bitch. I don't think she has it, but even if she does, it excuses 0% of her behaviour. I think she's just a spoilt fat girl with uncommonly high self-esteem, uncommonly low self-awareness, daddy issues, and solipsist tendencies.


----------



## Igotdigusted (Sep 5, 2019)

It really stood out to me that she couldn’t sleep during the black out because her c-pap machine couldn’t work and sleeping might equal dying. Relying on a machine to keep you alive...what a life to have in the name of food...


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Sep 5, 2019)

Igotdigusted said:


> It really stood out to me that she couldn’t sleep during the black out because her c-pap machine couldn’t work and sleeping might equal dying. Relying on a machine to keep you alive...what a life to have in the name of food...


Hey, the Arby's is worth it.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Sep 5, 2019)

Strawberry Pocky said:


> I can only say so much without stepping into PL/TMI territory, but in Canada its rare (hell, Ive never even seen or heard of such a thing) to get something like the private room she was describing if you just blunder into the "Psyche Emerge".....even if you _are _giving the Hospital staff impressions of self harm or suicidal intent.
> Emergencies are emergencies.  Suicidal, psychiactric, etc or not, you get slammed into whatever bed is available first and be grateful for a curtain if there is even that much available to have between you and the next poor sap nearby.  We knew this already, but she's a big fat fatty fatass lah.
> 
> However - Cunt Queen Prime over here lives in or close to a large/major city in the Eastern provinces, correct?  So maybe if she was in a larger or richer, more bougie hospital that could explain the ~private~ room situation?  Pls dont sticker me with scouters, guys, just know my hospital is small and regular and not special like that.  Maybe things like bed/room accomodations just depend or change from Hospital to Hospital?



I think it's pretty standard to put psych patients (who aren't exhibiting imminent physical problems or obvious need for restraint) into as quiet and private a place as possible until they can be properly assessed. It might be less of a "private hospital room" and more of an "empty office where we can look in on you regularly until the psych department can send someone" arrangement, though. From there, they can be admitted or whatever, but you're right in that putting them in an examination bay in a chaotic and over-crowded ER might not be the best for everyone. And yet, they've gotta stick 'em somewhere until they can be properly assessed. Can't just send 'em over to the Psych Unit all willy-nilly.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 5, 2019)

So, if Bibi really did move out (purely speculation at this point) do you all think she will have Peetz move in?


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 5, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> I think it's pretty standard to put psych patients (who aren't exhibiting imminent physical problems or obvious need for restraint) into as quiet and private a place as possible until they can be properly assessed. It might be less of a "private hospital room" and more of an "empty office where we can look in on you regularly until the psych department can send someone" arrangement, though. From there, they can be admitted or whatever, but you're right in that putting them in an examination bay in a chaotic and over-crowded ER might not be the best for everyone. And yet, they've gotta stick 'em somewhere until they can be properly assessed. Can't just send 'em over to the Psych Unit all willy-nilly.


I think this is basically what happened. They can't put a psych patient in a normal room in the ER, where there's a lot of shit they could potentially hurt themselves or someone else with, and no door to keep them isolated. Most hospitals have a room that's basically empty apart from a very basic bed/chair, a locking door, and a security camera so the guard can keep an eye on you in case you go ape shit. The ER I usually go to for my psych issues has about 4 of these rooms in their own little hallway. Maybe what she was poorly trying to describe was something like this? If this is the case... than she didn't even get to the fucking  psych ward. 


Spoiler: My TMI explination of being admitted to a psych ward



Once again, I don't know how it works in Canada. But in America, to make it up to the psych ward, it's a huge process. You do typical ER intake, and you eventually see a doctor when you're brought in the back (possibly after hours sitting in the ER waiting room depending on how crazy you're acting), and if the psych doctor on call is around, you may see him too. You'll typically see at least one social worker. They do blood and pregnancy tests and make sure you're healthy enough to actually be admitted. This can take hours... The last time I admitted myself, it took 12 hours to get from parking at the hospital to getting into my room on the ward.

You're strip searched, and they take away all your possessions. They typically put you in one of those surgical smock things. From there, you get rolled though the hospital in a wheelchair by a nurse, escorted by either a hospital guard or a cop, depending on who's around. Once you make it up to the ward, they usually have a nurse who does another interview, and from there you're assigned a room. They generally give you scrubs at this point, or your clothing if you have someone who came to the hospital with you and brought things for you and the nurses have approved everything. And... than you're pretty much just there until a doctor discharges you. I've never seen anyone get out in less than two days.


So yeah. All of the above is why I've honestly doubted she actually saw the inside of a psych ward every time she brags about going in to waste time at the ER. Like I said, maybe it's drastically different in Canada. But I think she's more than likely sitting in the psych room in the ER, the doctor comes in and establishes she's not a threat to herself or anyone else, that she isn't in distress, and that she doesn't need to be admitted, and she's discharged with a reference to some program or with a short term prescription for something so she'll leave without whining. 

It's a waste of everyones time and money, but I kind of wish she would get admitted one day. I think the shame of being stripped, of them not having anything that would fit her, and the trauma of being surrounded by actual crazy people for days and days (Plus the shitty, controlled hospital diets) would stop all this 'I have a mental illness' bullshit. Maybe it would scared her into going back to larping as a vegan or whatever, and stop wasting medical resources.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 5, 2019)

Someone in the comments of her latest vid warned her about the dangers of weight gain after a hysterectomy  which is a valid point as some women do gain weight after them. I wonder how much Chantal will put on?

Also, she got some cakes from Starbucks for bibi, she has no idea what they taste like but they’re not very sweet apparently. Bullshit gorl.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 5, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> Also, she got some cakes from Starbucks for bibi, she has no idea what they taste like but they’re not very sweet apparently. Bullshit gorl.



She has been unusually active and engaging the comments she never reads.  Here is what she has to say about that:






In fact, she tells us a lot more in her replies to comments than she does in the video itself.  In case anyone was wondering, there will be no more pumpkin cream drinks from Starbucks.  She didn't really want one, it seems, but was forced to get one because it was important that she use up her card.  Now that the card has been used up, she won't be forced to get Starbucks anymore...





I've never seen her so willing to engage the audience before.  Almost everything she says sounds self-righteous and sarcastic...

EDIT to add another good exchange:


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 5, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> She has been unusually active and engaging the comments she never reads.  Here is what she has to say about that:
> 
> View attachment 923454
> 
> ...



I’ve also noticed amber is taking more notice of comments lately too, she’s not directly replying to them but she’ll post a long winded rant on Instagram because a few people said something or caught her in some bullshit. Those two really are in sync.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Sep 5, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> View attachment 923460





> So is Keto over now?


 
It's been over for weeks, these keto fangirls in her comments are astoundingly slow.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Sep 5, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> It's been over for weeks, these keto fangirls in her comments are astoundingly slow.


She now has two new groups in her comments,team Keto and the women who have had or will have a hysterectomy.  I love how people tell her about their issues and journey as if she cares. I’m sure both will be hating her in about a month and then sign up here to whine about how betrayed they feel.


----------



## Mr Foster (Sep 5, 2019)

Blotto said:


> If she did blood work and tested over the therapeutic range for it they would remove it. Misuse of a controlled substance including raising dosage without doctor consent has pretty strict regulations. I suspect she was abusing it such as her 12 hour “nap” and certain other erratic behaviors, in fact suicidal ideation is one symptom of abuse.
> 
> When she went in the psych hospital, they’ll  often check blood levels. If she was outside of that range she would be pulled off it immediately. Her dose wasn’t high enough that she would need to taper off. She’s only been on it for 2-3 months or so and I believe she was around 30-40mg. It doesn’t have the same risk of physical dependency. Even with abusing it her body would have gotten used to being forced to go on and off it. She’s already had an Ativan script pulled so it would make sense they’d see her abuse as riskier (particularly if she was claiming to be suicidal for attention) Or the doctor issuing the script finally had enough and refused to continue it, esp if she was demanding a high dose increase.
> 
> you’re right in saying somethings up, I think bibi flew the coop (or will be soon) and being called out on the potential hysterectomy lies along with being forced off the med is hyping it up. It’s all in line with psychological withdrawal symptoms. @Mr Foster understands more then I do on particulars so he can probably word things better. She gambled thinking she’d get the same attention as amber and lost. It’s been a really fun couple of days Mates. It’s good to be back.



Ill throw my semi-educated 2 cents in:

Jabba's (more) erratic behavior definitely looks like someone who's neurotransmitters don't know what to do with mixed signals from medication flip flopping. If she was on a high dose of stimulents the crash can cause all matter of behavior/mood reactions. And that's assuming she took her medication on a consistent and dosage appropriate schedule. Which I doubt.

Her tantrum could absolutely be fuled (or at least exacerbated) by either medication switch or withdrawal.

However, as I'm sure a doctor kiwi could attest to, never underestimate a disordered brain's ability to spiral out of control and the lashing out that can come with a meltdown.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 5, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> She has been unusually active and engaging the comments she never reads.  Here is what she has to say about that:
> 
> View attachment 923454
> 
> ...


Wow, the things you can learn from a cow in a drive-thru -Starbucks gift cards only allow you to buy beverages full of sugar & carbs. Thank you Chantal for that information.

Anyone dumb enough to believe that was the last pumpkin sugar/cream drink she's going to get, also believes she'll be 120 pounds one day & that box of Doritos knock offs she bought are still around.


----------



## thejackal (Sep 5, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Wow, the things you can learn from a cow in a drive-thru -Starbucks gift cards only allow you to buy beverages full of sugar & carbs. Thank you Chantal for that information.
> 
> Anyone dumb enough to believe that was the last pumpkin sugar/cream drink she's going to get, also believes she'll be 120 pounds one day & that box of Doritos knock offs she bought are still around.



The fact she even has a Starbucks gift card says a lot.  She's the most basic 400lb bitch in Ottawa.


----------



## Nachtalb (Sep 5, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> She has been unusually active and engaging the comments she never reads.  Here is what she has to say about that:
> 
> View attachment 923454



Hah, had a good chuckle at her "You don't believe me?" comment. As if she ever gave us a reason not to trust her .Like the piece of chocolate cake that she devoured within 5 seconds and all the countless leftovers that were supposed to be for "Bibi".

Maybe it was us who got it wrong all this time and by "Bibi" she was referring to her alter persona (probably the binge monster,ya know?) and not Malan.


----------



## smoohead (Sep 5, 2019)

Starbucks cards don't expire.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Sep 5, 2019)

Am I the only one who gets really sick of these fatties constantly busting out the old reliable, repetitive line  "Smokers don't have to smoke, alcoholics don't have to drink, but food addicts still have to eat!" line?

No shit! Nobody is arguing with that at all! But you have admitted yourself a million times that you are only addicted to greasy fast food and cake, etc. You AREN'T addicted to steamed broccoli and kale. Why don't you eat a pound of that everyday instead fucking Arby's and McDonald's. Your argument goes right out the window.


----------



## Green Tea (Sep 5, 2019)

Right?? Like look, we get it. Everyone has to eat. But the fact that it's a necessity and therefore harder to abstain completely from like other addictions doesn't mean you absolutely HAVE to overindulge or chow down on greasy processed garbage. That in itself is your own fault and can be changed by you as well, Chantal.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Sep 5, 2019)

Wait wait, where did she get a Starbucks gift card from in the first place?


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 5, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> Wait wait, where did she get a Starbucks gift card from in the first place?


It seems like the kind of gift an apathetic family member might give. Like when you don't care enough to give a thoughtful gift. 

Or maybe one of her feeder fans sent it to her so they could jerk off to her eating egg bites.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Sep 5, 2019)

I wouldn't be surprised if she bought it herself to incentivise herself to go out and use it. Chantal has been mocked quite a lot for her poor taste in drinks as well as food, and as late as the end of last year she was making passive aggressive "coffee = sheeple" type posts during her nutritionist phase. As is so typical for a deathfat, she took the advice (coffee is a good way to w-e-a-n yourself off sugary drinks) and buys sugar filled coffees now, while thinking she's become a Big Grown-up Girl for doing so and taking selfies of what a sophisticated urbanite she is with her jugs of Starbucks crap.


----------



## Green Tea (Sep 5, 2019)

Man, the coffee thing. She might actually do herself some good if she brewed regular coffee at home and just loaded it up with splenda instead of sugar or something. It's an appetite suppressant too......


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Sep 5, 2019)

Green Tea said:


> Man, the coffee thing. She might actually do herself some good if she brewed regular coffee at home and just loaded it up with splenda instead of sugar or something. It's an appetite suppressant too......


Well she also could cook for herself.....


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Sep 5, 2019)

A lot of people graduate to home-brewing the more into coffee they get due to the expense of small batch/single origin beans, and the premium cafes that use them charge on a per-cup basis. I think coffee is just a pretext Chantal uses to feel like an adult out-and-about in town doing things, when really she's doing the classic fraudster's ploy of putting more work into pretending to have things to do than actually being productive. If she brewed at home she'd definitely either become addicted to making it (as she is wont to do) and overload her already damaged heart, or she'll get bored sipping and watching Netflix and binge more.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Sep 5, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> Am I the only one who gets really sick of these fatties constantly busting out the old reliable, repetitive line  "Smokers don't have to smoke, alcoholics don't have to drink, but food addicts still have to eat!" line?
> 
> No shit! Nobody is arguing with that at all! But you have admitted yourself a million times that you are only addicted to greasy fast food and cake, etc. You AREN'T addicted to steamed broccoli and kale. Why don't you eat a pound of that everyday instead fucking Arby's and McDonald's. Your argument goes right out the window.



"Everyone needs to eat breathe to survive!"
"Yes, but they don't need to breathe tobacco smoke."

Fixed.



EurocopterTigre said:


> Wait wait, where did she get a Starbucks gift card from in the first place?



Around here at least, it works like this:

If someone sends you a Starbucks card (which is itself reloadable, btw) you can link it to your Starbucks app and transfer the balance from the card to the app.

These amounts do not expire. However, the free drink you get for every $X spent does expire.

Dollars to doughnuts she had a free drink offer that was going to expire, and rather than just get plain old coffee she decided to get a more expensive drink (because "free"). Though it's not like she's been drinking plain old coffee all along anyway...

In other words, she's stupid and conflates terms. Then her laziness keeps her from correcting herself. And her self-absorption keeps her from noticing people use the terms differently and appear confused when she, Chantal, tries to communicate. And her narcissism keeps her from ever suspecting she might be wrong about something. And her dishonesty makes her double down and insist that it's actually how they say it in Canada because half of them speak French. And her gluttony and greed motivate her to keep doing all of the above because this way she gets whipped cream and besides, it's better to look like a narcissist than a glutton so you can deflect to mental health rather than confront the fact that you're just shitty and lazy. Hee hee!


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Sep 5, 2019)

Chantal's finances interest me, a sad thing to admit, but there you go.

If she is hyping a non-existent surgery to explain why she magnanimously let Bibi go so he could have his five children with a fertile woman, I'm imagining how she's going to manage living alone.

She has no real income.  She's too stupid, butthurt and impulsive to manage her YouTube properly so while she maybe has a minor income stream from it, it's not nearly enough to live off of.  Various Canadians have said she's been out of work too long to be receiving the Canuck version of unemployment.  Her grandmother clearly gives her money but these are not rich people here.  Chantal is not some trust fund baby - her grandmother likely lives comfortably but Chantal is an expensive shit monster and I cannot imagine her grandmother can support her entirely.  No one is giving her a job unless it's a call center job she can do from her living room, logging in remotely and taking calls.  And if she was fat girl camming, we'd know because there's no way the weirdos on v/fatpeoplehate wouldn't find it.

Without Bibi to pay part of rent and cable, how will she manage to keep that apartment?  I suspect the money her grandmother gives her plus her meager YouTube earnings are food and Lush money.  Her food bills are astounding.  She flip flops from one dietary habit to another and we've all seen how much she consumes in just the meals she lets us see.  Remember the crate of mangos she let rot?  All the food she ordered from Amazon when she went vegan for the umpteenth time?  All the fast food she consumes.  And factor in all the car repairs she needs because that poor vehicle wasn't made to have 400+ pounds concentrated just in the driver's seat.  Without Bibi she has no hope of paying rent even in that scummy apartment they share.  

Peetz best think hard about how he wants his life to end because I get the feeling Chantal may need a new roommate/cat box cleaner/ride to the ER for various cheese emergencies.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Sep 5, 2019)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> And factor in all the car repairs she needs because that poor vehicle wasn't made to have 400+ pounds concentrated just in the driver's seat.



Speaking of which, I apologize for being a bit out of the loop but what's the deal with the car these days, anyway? She had a car, got rid of the car, was using Bibi's sister's car... I can't remember where we are now. If the Beebster moved out, the Beebsis wouldn't be far behind and I doubt they'd just abandon the Beebmobile. Though I suppose they might if she'd shit in it often enough (and let's be honest, once is enough).


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Sep 5, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> Around here at least, it works like this:
> 
> If someone sends you a Starbucks card (which is itself reloadable, btw) you can link it to your Starbucks app and transfer the balance from the card to the app.
> 
> ...


Oh, so she's conflating a customer loyalty reward card with an actual gift card. That makes more sense.



GargoyleGorl said:


> Speaking of which, I apologize for being a bit out of the loop but what's the deal with the car these days, anyway? She had a car, got rid of the car, was using Bibi's sister's car... I can't remember where we are now. If the Beebster moved out, the Beebsis wouldn't be far behind and I doubt they'd just abandon the Beebmobile. Though I suppose they might if she'd shit in it often enough (and let's be honest, once is enough).


I think she got an ex-fleet/rental Kia Forte on her grandmother's dime, but I'm not positive.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Sep 5, 2019)

Nachtalb said:


> Maybe it was us who got it wrong all this time and by "Bibi" she was referring to her alter persona (probably the binge monster,ya know?) and not Malan.



BIg BInge


----------



## Barbarella (Sep 5, 2019)

I’m guessing that grandma and mom are pitching in to keep her afloat. Maybe they nag sister to participate too. 

But I agree, how much can middle class retired people hand out? She’s not hitting parents up for a car emergency or late rent once or twice, but needs regular income. Between all of them, can it even add up to a $1,000 a month? That might pay her half of the rent in the barrio but is not going to cover her food bill. Chantel probably throws fits and it’s easier just to give her a few hundred a month each. But she would need a roommate. 

I’m going to guess that she’s on whatever the Canadian version of disability is. And Peetz lives alone and doesn’t drive but has a job. I pray he doesn’t give up his peaceful life for the shit-monster. He may get lonely but having her around is not going to fill that hole and she’ll prevent him from ever meeting his proper nerdgirl.


----------



## Who Now (Sep 5, 2019)

Waiting for the proverbial late night streaming, heavlly modded ass pat session. It's due about now.

Will Peetz eventually become the new fetch and carry, wipe your ass Becky?

Maybe she got the Starbucks card by answering surveys online. lol


----------



## Green Tea (Sep 5, 2019)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> And if she was fat girl camming, we'd know because there's no way the weirdos on v/fatpeoplehate wouldn't find it.



what if she were camming from the neck down?


----------



## Todd Weiss (Sep 5, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> Am I the only one who gets really sick of these fatties constantly busting out the old reliable, repetitive line  "Smokers don't have to smoke, alcoholics don't have to drink, but food addicts still have to eat!" line?
> 
> No shit! Nobody is arguing with that at all! But you have admitted yourself a million times that you are only addicted to greasy fast food and cake, etc. You AREN'T addicted to steamed broccoli and kale. Why don't you eat a pound of that everyday instead fucking Arby's and McDonald's. Your argument goes right out the window.



The outlandish body fat accumulation is accompanied by immense stupidity and poor decision making. As evidenced by the lack of education, substance abuse, low income housing, disability benefits and worsened lifestyle quality relative to those of us that bothered to get our shit together, the correlation between morbid obesity and reduced IQ is obvious to all. They get trapped in bizarre, childish thinking patterns but, while YouTube gives them a medium to share their dysfunction, that’s not what amazes me most; it’s the tens of thousands of idiot followers there to comment at a moment’s notice, reinforcing their mediocrity and under achievement. Apparently there’s a legion of obese, impoverished, pedestrians, without consistent employment, that see a glimmer of themselves in certifiable swamp donkeys like Jen, Chantal, Amber and HFC; all there to congratulate a 3 lb weight loss, reinforcing “baby steps” like moving an extra 30 seconds or making it to a doctor’s appointment on time. The audience conjures images of used Kia drivers, living off pay-day advance loans with pre-diabetes, teen mom re-runs and Debbie cakes.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 5, 2019)

Green Tea said:


> what if she were camming from the neck down?


She would need like, the worlds widest camera lenses to get everything to fit in the shot.


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Sep 5, 2019)

I've seen a few folks bring up Peetz moving in with her, but didn't he tweet about just that earlier this year? Like his "best friend" (presumably Chantal) was suggesting it and he didn't seem interested at all? Sorry if my memory is shit and I can't look up the relevant post/tweet at the moment.


----------



## meepmapmop (Sep 5, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> A lot of people graduate to home-brewing the more into coffee they get due to the expense of small batch/single origin beans, and the premium cafes that use them charge on a per-cup basis. I think coffee is just a pretext Chantal uses to feel like an adult out-and-about in town doing things, when really she's doing the classic fraudster's ploy of putting more work into pretending to have things to do than actually being productive. If she brewed at home she'd definitely either become addicted to making it (as she is wont to do) and overload her already damaged heart, or she'll get bored sipping and watching Netflix and binge more.



This exactly. Chantal wants to be everything she’s not:  a confident businesswoman or a skinny, pretty white chick in uggs downing a skinny pumpkin spice latte. She wants a Starbucks cup in hand to show she’s far too busy and important to brew her own. She’s trying to glamorize a very mundane and sad life. Her saying her life would be boring and pointless without her YouTube channel recently was so telling and sad. I would honestly feel bad for her if she wasn’t such a garbage person.


----------



## thejackal (Sep 5, 2019)

meepmapmop said:


> This exactly. Chantal wants to be everything she’s not:  a confident businesswoman or a skinny, pretty white chick in uggs downing a skinny pumpkin spice latte. She wants a Starbucks cup in hand to show she’s far too busy and important to brew her own. She’s trying to glamorize a very mundane and sad life. Her saying her life would be boring and pointless without her YouTube channel recently was so telling and sad. I would honestly feel bad for her if she wasn’t such a garbage person.



Her idea of what a busy day is like cracks us all up I think. 

_Hey guyz I got a super busy day today I've got three appointments then gotta pick up Peetz for a comic run so started with good old fashioned coffee here at Starbucks, and an egg bite, teeehe._

Bitch that's Sunday.  Weekdays are for work.  Working people have to use the weekends to run errands and meet up with friends.  It's horrifying I know.


----------



## Who Now (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## thejackal (Sep 5, 2019)

Who Now said:


>





Spoiler: MY REACTION


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Sep 5, 2019)

See you tomorrow, Chantal


----------



## Who Now (Sep 5, 2019)

She rants a lot about her comment section, but I don't know why since no one can post there. lol
Once again, trying to say all the "hate" of her and ALR is all about the weight. It's easier than admitting to herself its her shitty personality. Also she is blaming Zach for talking about her making fun of the woman in the psych ward. Like he is the only one who thought it, Chantal? no


----------



## CH 815 (Sep 5, 2019)

My favorite clip from this video





Your browser is not able to display this video.



















So what do ya'll think? Was old dude hitting on her?


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Sep 5, 2019)

> if you have a child, you don't want them to go through on-line bullying.
Bitch, if my child will end up like you, i would make a thread about them here.


----------



## GremlinKween (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Sep 5, 2019)

We've been waiting so long for this Jabba chimp out and it sucked, guys. She's not even the slightest bit entertaining anymore.


----------



## Ellana (Sep 5, 2019)

Who Now said:


> She rants a lot about her comment section, but I don't know why since no one can post there. lol


She opened up her comment section in the rib eating video.



sixcarbchiligorl said:


> We've been waiting so long for this Jabba chimp out and it sucked, guys. She's not even the slightest bit entertaining anymore.


Cuntal has chimped out twice in the past two days. How are you not satisfied?!


I love how Chantal is now editing in clips from her old videos to justify herself.


----------



## Barbarella (Sep 5, 2019)

Her life is boring and pointless.  Those on her side are like her, living to the lowest common denominator.  Education, family, self-control, goals, those are the things that make a life meaningful and worthwhile. Chantel does none of them, and tries to find meaning in fake illnesses, fake relationships and real food.

So many people are like Chantel, just waiting to die. That’s all life is to them. A way to fill up time until they are dead. Nearly everybody alive today will be forgotten in three generations, but most humans at least create seeds of legacy.  Individually we won’t be remembered, but our existence helped in some way.

At the end of your life, a person should think “did I give more than I took?” And “did I leave my tiny space on this planet better?”

By her own stated criteria, Chantel has to say no:

YouTube is a hobby she’s bad at. She annoys people and by turning off and wiping comments, she won’t let community form. Shes using people, not trying to help or give.

She believes people should not eat meat yet has eaten more in her life a person who has no ethical qualms about it.

She’s set goals to educate herself that she’s failed.

She’s taken from the system she lives in without giving back.

She’s caused problems for her family.

She had no children which is good,  but she  took time from a man who wanted them.

She’s morally bankrupt.

Even the one thing that could be considered helping another human: documenting what it’s like to undergo a hysterectomy as a morbidly obese person, she’s not going to do. Not that there are hundreds of fats getting this surgery, but if there are any I’m sure they would like to hear the honest experience. But they won’t get it from Chantel, she cannot be truthful about her eating habits, her life, her weight, her relationships, how alone she’ll actually be.  So whatever she says about it will be a polished version that helps nobody else. (If it even happens)

Chantel is a waste of life, born to die. To put it in words Chantel can understand, she is a molecule of diarrhea in the river of all human shit and when she’s gone, her memory won’t last 10 years.


(Edit: Sorry, posted this before I saw her chimp out. If you weren’t commenting on parenting, Chantel, than why is somebody being a parent even relevant? She was clearly saying that posting negative comments about her means you have to be a bad mother. She’s so fucking stupid, my god.)


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Sep 5, 2019)

She's so desperate to prove that she's in the right, and that everyone who's criticizing her psych emerge storytime is doing so without merit. But as she continues to address the (valid)
hate she's getting, she's just working herself into a bigger frenzy and digging herself deeper into the shithole. She keeps telling people to unsubscribe if they don't like her but I think she would be devastated if she lost a bunch of subs. YouTube and food are her only interests.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 5, 2019)

Chantal has three choices, she continues making an ass of herself and chimping out at every perceived slight, she learns to suck it up and ignore the hate, or she gets the hell off of YouTube and salvages what is left of her pathetic life. 

Shit or get off the pot, Chantal.  I'm sure that's something you understand fully.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Sep 5, 2019)

Lets keep it simple, Chimptal:

Open the comments up, let them be a free for all, and don't read them. Engagement is good for your videos, this is exacly what Amber does because she wants money first and foremost. Let the reaction channels go nuts, it drives viewers back to your storyline and helps engagement.

Try not to be so retarded about your chosen occupation.


----------



## thejackal (Sep 5, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> She's so desperate to prove that she's in the right, and that everyone who's criticizing her psych emerge storytime is doing so without merit. But as she continues to address the (valid)
> hate she's getting, she's just working herself into a bigger frenzy and digging herself deeper into the shithole. She keeps telling people to unsubscribe if they don't like her but I think she would be devastated if she lost a bunch of subs. YouTube and food are her only interests.



Her and Boogie2988 would be fitness models by now if they only spend as much time working on their diet and bodies as they did "_addressing haydurs_".

Fat clogged brains all around.


----------



## IB 262 (Sep 5, 2019)

I would say this is the same old song and dance from her but she can't sing or lift a foot enough to dance so I guess I will just call it the same old bullshit. Boring.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 5, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> A lot of people graduate to home-brewing the more into coffee they get due to the expense of small batch/single origin beans, and the premium cafes that use them charge on a per-cup basis. I think coffee is just a pretext Chantal uses to feel like an adult out-and-about in town doing things, when really she's doing the classic fraudster's ploy of putting more work into pretending to have things to do than actually being productive. If she brewed at home she'd definitely either become addicted to making it (as she is wont to do) and overload her already damaged heart, or she'll get bored sipping and watching Netflix and binge more.



Chantal said it was too much work and doesn't have a home brewer ($20 bucks for a basic one) and so she instead got freeze dried instant shit.   When you're too fucking lazy to get a basic drip coffee machine, but can get dressed, put on make up, to drive and get a coffee at Starbucks? Yea, the internet is going to call you out on that shit.


----------



## simulated goat (Sep 5, 2019)

Nachtalb said:


> Hah, had a good chuckle at her "You don't believe me?" comment. As if she ever gave us a reason not to trust her .Like the piece of chocolate cake that she devoured within 5 seconds and all the countless leftovers that were supposed to be for "Bibi".
> 
> Maybe it was us who got it wrong all this time and by "Bibi" she was referring to her alter persona (probably the binge monster,ya know?) and not Malan.


And the lemon (?)  birthday cheesecake, may it rest in peace.



Pizza Sloth said:


> Chantal said it was too much work and doesn't have a home brewer ($20 bucks for a basic one) and so she instead got freeze dried instant shit.   When you're too fucking lazy to get a basic drip coffee machine, but can get dressed, put on make up, to drive and get a coffee at Starbucks? Yea, the internet is going to call you out on that shit.



Duh, hello Chantal, Plastic Melita brewer plus filters is less than ten bucks, plus whatever coffee you buy..?Oh yeah. You've got to boil the water yourself. I could see where that might be a problem.


----------



## thejackal (Sep 5, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Chantal said it was too much work and doesn't have a home brewer ($20 bucks for a basic one) and so she instead got freeze dried instant shit.   When you're too fucking lazy to get a basic drip coffee machine, but can get dressed, put on make up, to drive and get a coffee at Starbucks? Yea, the internet is going to call you out on that shit.



If she had ANY sense of the how office workers and blue collar people alike live she'd just get a damn keurig machine.  But she's a shut in and probably has never been in any environment that uses one.  You put the cup and water in and in a minute you have a delicious cup of coffee with no cleanup.  Hello, they are everywhere in offices and shops now.

her life is so circumscribed by her morbid obesity and lack of intellectual curiosity.


----------



## meepmapmop (Sep 5, 2019)

Who Now said:


>


Good job Chantal! This video will certainly get the hayterz off your back!


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Sep 5, 2019)

Archive of BURYING IT




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Sep 5, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> I’m going to guess that she’s on whatever the Canadian version of disability is.





			Ontario Disability Support Program: Income Support
		



			Treatment of income:  When you work and earn money


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Sep 5, 2019)

Lol.

"I can say parents are fucked up for 'bullying' me online, just like how you can say I was making fun of that woman in the psych unit BUT IT'S DIFFERENT because I did what I did for legitimate reasons and you're picking on me because you're just a bad person."

Did I get that right?

There's a bunch of other stuff I could quote with a similar sense of derision, but what's the point? She's incredibly un-selfaware and really, really fucking stupid to boot. Everything she says is an exercise in delusion.

What a worthless nothing.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 5, 2019)

I only made it 7:00 into this video shitrant chimp out.  She really is quadrupuling down on old drama and with the "Farm Boy" logo in the background.  Trying to distance herself by implicating Yabba in previous videos.  She's definitely having the episode we knew would happen.  With disabled comments... deleted community by getting shit for her stupid commentaries a week ago. 


When she said she needed Youtube or otherwise her life would be boring, she meant she likes and thrives on the drama she makes due to her constant shitty decisions, off her meds that made her even keel and made her lose view counts affecting her youtube dollars.

She's back to being a fucking angry ranty angry bitch.  The Chantal that when off her meds being her natural, quite angry, bitch ranting self.


----------



## Bitchboy95 (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm drunk and out of patience, gorls, forgive me...did she quit again? Tl;dr


----------



## thejackal (Sep 5, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> Lol.
> 
> "I can say parents are fucked up for 'bullying' me online, just like how you can say I was making fun of that woman in the psych unit BUT IT'S DIFFERENT because I did what I did for legitimate reasons and you're picking on me because you're just a bad person."
> 
> ...



Imagine there are people so incredibly smart and self aware born like David Foster Wallace that it literally leads them to suicide despite being incredibly successful because they can never have a genuine sense of self worth -- and then we have the bump on a log Chintal ranting about bad mothers (bad = being on youtube to critique Chantal instead of "picking their kids up from the schoolbus") as she shops at Farm Boy on grandma's dime.

She's an insolent, uncritical, mobius strip of ironic self owns when she does this.



Bitchboy95 said:


> I'm drunk and out of patience, gorls, forgive me...did she quit again? Tl;dr



Bitch, what you think!  Not quite, as always.


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Sep 5, 2019)

What really bothers me was her “leaving YouTube” video (or the one right after I can’t remember they’re all the same) where she talks about how she “deletes comments” that people leave defending her, but calling Zack names. Insinuating they call him a faggot & she’s such a big person that she deletes them. I think that’s secretly what Chantal wishes would happen, so by saying it it serves  a few purposes. 1- it makes her look like a bully fighting hero & 2- it’s a dig at Zack like “hey I’m fat, but you’re gay so you have no room to talk”. Also, it makes Zack look like an asshole, because she defends him, but he still makes fun of her. That’s her mentality. I don’t believe for a second anyone wrote a comment like that. & if she doesn’t read comments, as she always claims, how would she know in the first place??  She wishes people were defending her by writing shit about Zack.

This is why I don’t like her, the fat just makes it fun for me.

ETA- more words.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Sep 5, 2019)

This truly made my day. Now I really understand the phrase "a picture is worth a thousand words" for the first time in my life.


thejackal said:


> Spoiler: MY REACTION
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 924520


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Sep 5, 2019)

Mukbang with storytime about shit.






She talks about how she sleeps naked and that because Sam likes to go in and out of the room "anybody could see". She also shows us around her shitty room. No sign of Bibi whatsoever. She absolutely has her own room. I guess Malan and his sister really do share a bed.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 5, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> New video


Can there be a sticker for “NO FUCKING SHIT”?


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Sep 5, 2019)

Gastric Ghoul said:


> So what do ya'll think? Was old dude hitting on her?



Of course. Every male who gives her the slightest glance (even a 90 year old man with a clear "WTF" expression on his face) clearly wants to bone her.


----------



## thejackal (Sep 5, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 924685
> 
> Mukbang with storytime about shit.
> 
> ...



Is she stoned in this video?  And drinking Yerbe Matte at night?  She's a goofy one.  Cook with her turned into a pre-packaged Farm Boy salad with her sniffing like a coke fiend between bites.  And of course it's her first "proper" meal of the day.  This is great content.



Spoiler: Advanced Student big brain 











Spoiler: boy magnet











Spoiler: islamic content


----------



## dismissfrogs (Sep 5, 2019)

From Zach's live stream


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Sep 5, 2019)

thejackal said:


> Is she stoned in this video?  And drinking Yerbe Matte at night?  She's a goofy one.  Cook with her turned into a pre-packaged Farm Boy salad with her sniffing like a coke fiend between bites.  And of course it's her first "proper" meal of the day.  This is great content.


She’s off her rocker here.  She has to keep saying she got straight A’s didn’t even have to study !! And she was also getting so much male attention!!!  I think she’s spiraling ... this story is her wishful thinking.  Also she sleeps bare ass naked and anyone can see ? Who is anyone ? Her rock BiBi?  His sister ?  Wonder what she’s “high “ on.  Certainly not life !!!  Anyway this is one for the archives.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Sep 5, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 924685
> 
> Mukbang with storytime about shit.
> 
> ...


Archive of THAI CHICKEN SALAD MUKBANG AND STORYTIME




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Zenzu (Sep 5, 2019)

God this is like the 4th or 5th time I've seen her post a video during one of Zacks streams and I hardly watch him as is. Does she think its clever? That people are actually going to leave his stream to watch her video? What a weirdo, she must be subbed to all the review channels and have post notifications on.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Sep 5, 2019)

"Youtube is my job" 

You would think, as the normal, responsible, put-together business woman she is, that she would invest in some lighting, a camera and some kind of sound-proofing studio foam at the least. But we're still getting glimpses of her dark, damp, yeasty troll cave and her desk that she clearly lives from since every product known to man is within arms reach.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Sep 5, 2019)

'I scratch because I yearn for freedom.'


----------



## thejackal (Sep 5, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> "Youtube is my job"
> 
> You would think, as the normal, responsible, put-together business woman she is, that she would invest in some lighting, a camera and some kind of sound-proofing studio foam at the least. But we're still getting glimpses of her dark, damp, yeasty troll cave and her desk that she clearly lives from since every product known to man is within arms reach.



literally the 1st fucking shot of the new setup is of wadded up used toilet paper and then the roll of it front and center on the "beauty counter".   she has to be in on the joke right?


----------



## dismissfrogs (Sep 5, 2019)

I only wanted to see the room (it's right at the beginning fyi), and yikes.

Her Alex drawers make no fucking sense, like why is she slamming underwear and socks at the bottom??? Maybe underwear in case she shits herself, but surely she has a drawer with you know.... other clothes somewhere?
Oh, and showing off a mess drawer and a bunch of empty ones + soot collection = A+++
Rate me autistic I guess, it's just so fucking weird to me.

Also, go buy some Kleenex you fucking weirdo.

She claims her basic bitch room divider is from her grandpa's trailer and he doesn't know where he got it from. And the lights are from Amazon.

l a h


----------



## meepmapmop (Sep 5, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 924685
> 
> Mukbang with storytime about shit.
> 
> ...



My absolute favourite part is when she gives advice to the fat girls in high school that “it gets better”  

Yes overweight teens, you could grow up to be a middle aged,  balding obese chick who sits in front of a camera for feeders jamming noodles down your gullet while telling stories about feces.

What a future to look forward to!


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Sep 5, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> She has to keep saying she got straight A’s didn’t even have to study !! And she was also getting so much male attention!!!



I haven't watched the video yet, so I don't know if she is talking about college or high school. But if she is talking about the short time she went to college (or university I think they call it), that is often even easier than high school. Especially general education classes the first year of community college can be a complete joke. (I am not putting down community college at all, just to be clear).  I just personally find it hilarious that at 35 years old, she is probably still holding on to her "straight A's at a year of college (and of course all of that male attention)!" as her biggest accomplishment. (Hilarious but tragically sad at the same time).

Someone on here recently compared her to Al Bundy. His peak was playing mediocre high school football and talked about it for the next 25 years. Hers is even more pathetic.


----------



## Kukkamaaria (Sep 6, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> Someone on here recently compared her to Al Bundy. His peak was playing mediocre high school football and talked about it for the next 25 years. Hers is even more pathetic.



Hey now, at least Al had kids, decent home, a real job and a wife who actually wanted to sleep with him. I think Al even had more hair than Chantal. So yeah, I wouldn't compare her to Al Bundy, he was doing waaaay better.


----------



## AJ 447 (Sep 6, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> View attachment 924754
> 
> 'I scratch because I yearn for freedom.'


Forgot Bibi, FREE SAMMIE


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 6, 2019)

She's back on the Community section


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Sep 6, 2019)

If I was the CEO of Youtube, I would officially make it a rule that if you threaten to quit Youtube more than once a month, I will permanently just do it for you. No third or fourth chances.

Plus, shouldn't this kind of fuckery fall under their new "no clickbait" or false advertising violation or whatever?


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 6, 2019)

She has done a lot of very stupid things today, but among the most stupid is her argument that "I didn't say anything about anyone's kids", which she repeats something like two dozen times.

She also keeps repeating, "I said how can a PARENT leave such comments?"

What is the difference between a parent and a non parent?  One has kids and the other doesn't.

So, what makes it more egregious that a parent would leave a comment?  Apparently, the fact that a parent has kids.  Why would it be egregious?  Because somehow leaving comments when one has kids suggests that the kids are being harmed by it in some way.  

So yes, she did not actually say "Yabba doesn't take care of her kids" in so many words, but she _insinuated _it again and again.

This is just like her _insinuating _that Zach gets called a faggot in her comments (I have never seen that), and she heroically deletes them.

She also insinuates that people in their 40's and 50's have no right to leave comments.  She practically implies that if you are in your 40's and 50's, you should be preparing to die, not stirring up shit (anybody reading this in their 40's or 50's: rest assured, you will outlive Chantal by decades)

She says she expects people to act like adults, despite her being a big, fat, overgrown tantrum-throwing Baby Huey.

The more she "defends" herself, the bigger an asshat she comes across as.  What a big fat jerk.

Then, to show us how adult she is, she uploads another story about shit.  How adult.  Memo to fiftysomething parents: act your age, and leave comments of intellectual quality or at least love beneath her shit story.  

It's funny; the longer I know her, the more distasteful she becomes.  She is at her worst now.  I am expecting more insanity for the rest of the month; without even the pretense of a diet, she is free to be as unhinged as she wants.


----------



## THOTto (Sep 6, 2019)

For someone who doesn’t like or want kids she never shuts up about them. Also I was gonna avoid saying this because you know manners but Fuck it. Let’s talk about your mother Chantal. 

Your mom was a fat white trash loser teen with no spine who put raising you off on someone else.  She allowed Chantal to bully her sister, gave into everything she wanted and made her feel like a special victim.  The best thing she ever did for Chantal was wash her hands of the cow but couldn’t even stick to that. Since you aren’t a mother- unless we count your cats which shows you’re a vile selfish cunt, I’m going to judge your images of a mother on how you were raised. She has no room to talk considering her own mother “bullies” her to her face. In fact the reason everyone in her family finances her bullshit is to probably keep the cow out of their lives. I have no doubt if she asked to move back in her mom would make excuses because at the end of the day no one really gives a shit about Chantal but us.


----------



## batshitrat (Sep 6, 2019)

I don’t know how long it’s been since I’ve last checked in on this mess of a whale. It’s safe to say that I checked in at a good time but with that said I must say thank you all for dissecting this creature so beautifully lol.
Although I wonder if she’s ever had a moment of clarity though? As in she realizes, this is all she has managed to do and will ever manage to do. There’s clearly nothing else she will ever amass to for the remainder of her life and I wonder if she ever has a brief, fleeting moment of realization over this.
I legitimately can not believe we’ve less than 4 months to go for 2019 already and she has accomplished nothing but over 1000 pages here.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 6, 2019)

batshitrat said:


> Although I wonder if she’s ever had a moment of clarity though? As in she realizes, this is all she has managed to do and will ever manage to do. There’s clearly nothing else she will ever amass to for the remainder of her life and I wonder if she ever has a brief, fleeting moment of realization over this.



She does, but she calls them "anxiety attacks."


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Sep 6, 2019)

Blotto said:


> For someone who doesn’t like or want kids she never shuts up about them.



Haha, did anyone else pick up on her "I don't want kids anyway" video, she said, (and I think this is almost a direct quote), "People think I hate kids. I DON'T hate kids. People say I hate Zachary Michael. I don't." She said that all in the same breath. 

Lol. I actually had to stop and rewind it because I was only half listening at the time. Ummm, I'm pretty sure you know that Zach is a 30 year old man, not a child right Chantal? I don't even know what to make of that. Maybe some kind of Freudian slip?


----------



## THOTto (Sep 6, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> Haha, did anyone else pick up on her "I don't want kids anyway" video, she said, (and I think this is almost a direct quote), "People think I hate kids. I DON'T hate kids. People say I hate Zachary Michael. I don't." She said that all in the same breath.
> 
> Lol. I actually had to stop and rewind it because I was only half listening at the time. Ummm, I'm pretty sure you know that Zach is a 30 year old man, not a child right Chantal? I don't even know what to make of that. Maybe some kind of Freudian slip?


She considers herself a faultless child. She thinks because she is her mothers “child” she should be exempt like an 11 year old. Zach is younger then her therefore he’s a child.  She thinks her life is normal and what everyone else is like at her age. She’s a narc, she can’t self reflect. Because if he’s not a child that means she can’t be one!!


----------



## Nicotine Fetish (Sep 6, 2019)

I don't even have a comment. Just wanted to put these two videos side by side and let it speak poetry for itself, lmao.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 6, 2019)

What the hell is a hospital going to do for a broken toe? Unless it's so broken shards are coming out of your skin, the most they're going to do is wrap it, maybe give you a pressure boot. Just go to fucking Walgreens and buy one yourself. It's not like a broken arm, they're not going to fucking reset the bone. 

Christ she's useless. She's completely incapable of doing anything for herself.


----------



## Green Tea (Sep 6, 2019)

lbrc27x said:


> I don't even have a comment. Just wanted to put these two videos side by side and let it speak poetry for itself, lmao.



Chantal: This is how I perceived things and I have a right to my own perception and feelings.
Also Chantal: You're wrong and your perception is wrong and I hate you.

Plus: "You watch train wrecks because you are one."


----------



## dismissfrogs (Sep 6, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> What the hell is a hospital going to do for a broken toe? Unless it's so broken shards are coming out of your skin, the most they're going to do is wrap it, maybe give you a pressure boot. Just go to fucking Walgreens and buy one yourself. It's not like a broken arm, they're not going to fucking reset the bone.
> 
> Christ she's useless. She's completely incapable of doing anything for herself.



To be fair, it won't cost her anything to get it done at the hospital. Only time.

But why wouldn't she go there ASAP vs risking hurting it more? Maybe she should eat more cheese.


----------



## Pout*s*ine (Sep 6, 2019)

I got to the 6:54 mark and said "Chuntel, lemme stop you right there."
Seriously? She was watching a lot of drama channels on yt and then had to stop herself because "what the hell am I watching? These are adults, like, we're adults."
Bitch, you don't even know the meaning of the word. Maybe they don't either, but you of all people certainly don't.
Have you ever worked a day in your life until you felt like you weren't gonna live through it but you kept going because you needed that job and that income more than life itself? Did you ever get home at night dead on your feet, not from ingesting too much gravy, but from sheer exhaustion while the fear of not being able to make ends meet was crippling you?
Were you ever adult enough to manage your life in a responsible, rational and most of all DIGNIFIED manner? 
You are fastly approaching middle-age (should you be so lucky to make it so far) with nothing, absolutely nothing to show for yourself.
You know it, everybody knows it. It's why you're chimping out so catastrophically once off your meds, because the realization of it fractures your delusions so bad, you go into a frenzy.
Shut up, Chumptel, just do yourself a favor for once and freaking shut up.

(edited because I'm bad at grammar)


----------



## Nachtalb (Sep 6, 2019)

lbrc27x said:


> I don't even have a comment. Just wanted to put these two videos side by side and let it speak poetry for itself, lmao.



What's with her and the constant ageism?Coming for AL being 27 and needing to "grow up and stop acting like a teenager" and bitching about people in their 40's & 50's who according to her shouldn't be allowed to comment whatever the hell they want on the internet, but it's alright if she acts like a preschooler even though she's in her 30's?

She's delusional for posting these rants back to back,thinking people actually give a fuck about what she says. At the end of the day ,she's the one that has to live with herself and her vile personality that even she admittedly dislikes. It's like she's talking to a wall.

Edit : Chantals comment to a mother of 3 under her latest mukbang :





Makes me wonder which one of the two Chantal's mother taught her to do?


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Sep 6, 2019)

She's a hypochondriac at best. And a crazy Munchausen case at the worst. (Probably a mixture of both) But no sane person willing goes to the hospital this often if it's not an absolute necessity.  

I will admit, I do have a slight bit of sympathy for her because of her upcoming hysterectomy. That would scare the shit out of me at her age. That is quite young, even considering the fact you don't want kids anyway. You would go from 35 to 50 hormonally pretty much overnight. She was right when she said that those organs serve a much greater purpose than just baby making. That is scary as shit. I do feel for her there. So maybe these sudden chimpouts are some weird manifestation of taking her mind off of it.  Assuming she actually goes through with it.


----------



## Barbarella (Sep 6, 2019)

So, this boring ass video she hurriedly made to “bury” her last ones is absolute proof (not that we needed it) that Chantel makes up these stories.

In this one, she starts and ends the video by talking about her being a third wheel and the fat friend in high school who never had a boyfriend. She even advises her fat teenage watchers that they don’t need to worry, once you get out of high school and into the real world men don’t care if you are fat.

But they did in high school and she was jealous of her friend’s boyfriends because she never had one.

Now, I distinctly recall a story where Chantel is 16, in high school, and had some fling with an older guy who had his own apartment or something and maybe some accent.  She implied she wasn’t a virgin with him but it was some hot and heavy Fabio shit. I don’t remember it clearly but I’m sure she’s mentioned high school boyfriends-oh, excuse me, lovers.

So ...she was either fucking around, or was the fat third wheel. Guess which one I believe?

It took her high ass 20 minutes to tell this entire story, spoiler warning: she was at her BFFs house, her friend had a boyfriend she didn’t like because jealousy, he didn’t ask for one of Cuntel’s cigarettes nice enough so she (shockingly) bitched at him. He decided to take her friend out, leaving Chantel alone with her friend’s mom and dog, but before the guy left, he took a dump and wiped on the shower curtain.

Fin.

Makes no fucking sense. If he doesn’t like Chantel, why is he marking his girlfriends moms shower curtain? Oh, it’s a lie you think? Me too.

There, I just saved you twenty minutes of watching Chantel gulping food, picking salad out of her boobs, sniffing, heavy breathing, bad mike and light that enhances the ugliness of her face and missing teeth and being the general pig she is (and which her room proves.). Except for the weird contrast in mood from her earlier video, there is no reason to watch. 

She JUST put those drawers together and they are already loaded with crap, but there is still more crap on the floor and counter. And Bibi has never stepped foot in there. Even the site of her big pink cotton granny panties folded up yet still taking up half a drawer won’t please the feeders on this video, it’s terrible.

No chance did the fat 3rd wheel who was constantly left with mothers get As. Telling stories about your high school days at 35 means you are a total loser.

That video was seriously pathetic. She’s a kicked dog, whining.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Sep 6, 2019)

Blotto said:


> She considers herself a faultless child. She thinks because she is her mothers “child” she should be exempt like an 11 year old. Zach is younger then her therefore he’s a child.  She thinks her life is normal and what everyone else is like at her age. She’s a narc, she can’t self reflect. Because if he’s not a child that means she can’t be one!!



Similarly, "old" people shouldn't bully her, because she's a child compared to them. This is why mothers shouldn't bully her, on the grounds that they wouldn't want their own children to be bullied -- Chantal reckons she's in the full blush of youth, not "old" like those women in their *forties*.

You couldn't make this shit up.

ETA:




Barbarella said:


> But they did in high school and she was jealous of her friend’s boyfriends because she never had one.
> 
> Now, I distinctly recall a story where Chantel is 16, in high school, and had some fling with an older guy who had his own apartment or something and maybe some accent.  She implied she wasn’t a virgin with him but it was some hot and heavy Fabio shit. I don’t remember it clearly but I’m sure she’s mentioned high school boyfriends-oh, excuse me, lovers.
> 
> So ...she was either fucking around, or was the fat third wheel. Guess which one I believe?



Honestly, she's in that slice of the Venn diagram where she's pathetic enough that both could be true.

Picture the most awkward girl you knew in high school. Add 40 lbs, subtract 50 IQ points, and give her a truly unfortunate face, and you have Chantal. No one wanted to bone her in high school (hell, most of her classmates could probably barely stand to be around her) but she could almost certainly have found an older dude who would fuck a fifteen year old just for the hell of it. (Fun fact: The age of consent in Canada was *FOURTEEN YEARS OLD* until 2008. Remember that every time she talks about one of her "older lovers" and consider what kind of pedo-bait a younger, thinner, and even stupider Chantal would be.)

It's the white trash circle of life. She just managed to get out of it without getting knocked up by some 50 year old manual laborer (probably because her ovaries were already fucked -- I can't see her being either smart or hygienic enough to think about things like condoms).

But sure, it was because she was too smart and sophisticated for boys her age and all the girls she went to school with were just jealous.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Sep 6, 2019)

Reminder that Chantal bullied the shit out of her much younger, mentally disabled (according to Chantal herself) sister.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Sep 6, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> Am I the only one who gets really sick of these fatties constantly busting out the old reliable, repetitive line  "Smokers don't have to smoke, alcoholics don't have to drink, but food addicts still have to eat!" line?
> 
> No shit! Nobody is arguing with that at all! But you have admitted yourself a million times that you are only addicted to greasy fast food and cake, etc. You AREN'T addicted to steamed broccoli and kale. Why don't you eat a pound of that everyday instead fucking Arby's and McDonald's. Your argument goes right out the window.



Alcoholics do need to drink though. They just don't need to drink alcohol. Unless they live in Canadaland like Chintal, they still need to bypass the booze next to the pop, juice and water in the drink section of the grocery store and the little bottles of liquor at the cash register next to the chocolates and toys, like an adult version of impulse buys.


----------



## weaselhat (Sep 6, 2019)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> Chantal's finances interest me, a sad thing to admit, but there you go.
> 
> If she is hyping a non-existent surgery to explain why she magnanimously let Bibi go so he could have his five children with a fertile woman, I'm imagining how she's going to manage living alone.
> 
> ...


I think she gets “gifts” from feeders to supplement her income.  As much as she loves to stuff her face,  she’s probably making vids on the side or live videos. It’s easy money doing something she does anyway. And her channel would attract those types. Speaking of which, did apple valley guy ever show back up?


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Sep 6, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> She also shows us around her shitty room. No sign of Bibi whatsoever. She absolutely has her own room. I guess Malan and his sister really do share a bed.



No sign of her "Rock" sisterwife either 

She makes a point of reading out the sign on the left side of the wall, but not the "Dream BIG" one next to the window. Even a shit sign from Dollarama is trolling her. 

And wtf about 'working on' her underwear and sock combo drawer *in her desk*? Or whatever she said. I'm not going to watch that video twice. Like does she only have a couple pairs of underwear that fit? or that aren't so shit stained she can't wear them on her many outings to the emerg? Or is the act of waddling to the washing machine such a struggle that it's a Process or Situation or something?


----------



## Strine (Sep 6, 2019)

What's kind of tragic about Chantal (besides everything) is that didn't constantly prune, maim and choke her own online presence because of her immense vanity, she'd probably have a respectable income. Amberlynn is a stupid fat narc trainwreck, but she's clever enough to game normie viewers for hateview dollars and always leaves her comment section open so they can all comment about how they're smarter than her after they watched the video without adblock and gave her money. Amber knows it's profitable to be the complete joke that she is, so she makes bank. Whatever else Amber is guilty of, she brings in enough money by herself to support two women who eat like ten women.

Chantal, on the other hand, is absolutely fixated on being a glamorous and adored hot babe, probably because she wasn't one in high school and it made her nasty ass furious and bitter. She bitches about troll hate, which she does get, but crucially fails to make a connection between her blithe and self-aggrandising lies to her audience and the negative action it provokes. It's what makes her such a good cow; she will kick a hornet's nest and then complain that she gets stung. Anyway, her psychotic need to control the narrative (which she totally fails at anyway) by deleting her chimpouts and general rètarded behaviour that draws online attention means that she's lost thousands of potential dollars by hampering her troll demographic, which she's too vain to acknowledge is her ONLY demographic. This is a woman who would rather lie and have a meltdown when nobody believes her than tell the truth, shame the devil and cry all the way to the bank - not just once, once would merely be foolish, but over and over and over and over and over until she's in the ground in a piano crate coffin with a tombstone saying "she was only 369lbs!" Her IQ is within the normal range, but she's hands down the dumbest fucking human I have ever seen. If there were ever a reason "rètard" shouldn't be an insult, it's the fact that Chantal Sarault ISN'T one.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 6, 2019)

I don’t feel bad for her. She’s a cunt. Her being unable to spawn kids is the closest we’ve ever come to a piece of evidence that God exists.

She’s on youtube welfare. She has 24 hours of absolute freedom 7 days a week 52 weeks a year. She has enough money for food. All the stars have aligned. Most obese people wouldn’t dare dream of having so much free time to take care of their weight problem. Despite all of this, she hasn’t lost a motherfucking pound. Not a single one. Not even a teeny tiny drop of fucking water weight. And you know what? All of her problems stem from this. Her weight has stopped her from having a normal life, taking care of her health problems. She ate herself sterile and it’s still not enough for a wake up call.

You can’t help people who don’t want to be helped. And I refuse to feel bad for them. Fuck them. I’m here for the chimpouts.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Sep 6, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Chantal said it was too much work and doesn't have a home brewer ($20 bucks for a basic one) and so she instead got freeze dried instant shit.   When you're too fucking lazy to get a basic drip coffee machine, but can get dressed, *put on make up*, to drive and get a coffee at Starbucks? Yea, the internet is going to call you out on that shit.


To be fair, Chantal hasn't worn much makeup other than lipstick since early 2018  It's remarkable how her mental and bodily decline has been mirrored by her increasing inability to dress and groom properly. She looked bad back then, but she looks like a monster now.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 6, 2019)

I’m just curious as to how she’s going to manage post surgery at home if Bibi isn’t there. They encourage people who have had surgery to stay with relatives or friends who can care for them for a couple weeks after surgery like this where I live but Chantal has no one to do that for her. She won’t be able to just get up and nip to a drive thru so how is she going to manage?


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 6, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> She’s off her rocker here.  She has to keep saying she got straight A’s didn’t even have to study !! And she was also getting so much male attention!!!  I think she’s spiraling ... this story is her wishful thinking.  Also she sleeps bare ass naked and anyone can see ? Who is anyone ? Her rock BiBi?  His sister ?  Wonder what she’s “high “ on.  Certainly not life !!!  Anyway this is one for the archives.



I absolutely believe this -Chantal got straight A's.
In her LinkedIn profile, she proves it.

"Currently in the process of completely an undergraduate degree"


----------



## CH 815 (Sep 6, 2019)

FYI this is one of the “Mothers on the Internet” Chantal is enraged about


----------



## peppy (Sep 6, 2019)

chantal likes mukbangs for 2 main reasons:
1) she can eat. she loves to eat. 
2) she loves the storytime because she can tell a bunch of lies to the camera and then begin to believe them herself. she NEEDS this storytime otherwise she'll feel useless and without the imaginary added details she is lost.* like in her latest video* she says she was suddenly out in the adult world and received male attention.............................................................................. ya, ok.


----------



## CH 815 (Sep 6, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> "Youtube is my job"
> 
> You would think, as the normal, responsible, put-together business woman she is, that she would invest in some lighting, a camera and some kind of sound-proofing studio foam at the least. But we're still getting glimpses of her dark, damp, yeasty troll cave and her desk that she clearly lives from since every product known to man is within arms reach.


YouTube is declared as her job mere hours after the claim that she didn’t need it and was off to do something “important.”

And that desk is really confusing. She just got this desk yesterday and top drawer looks like one of those clutter drawers that gets that way after years. The rest of the drawers made no sense except maybe the hair drawer.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 6, 2019)

She hasn't been as willing to engage the comments section for this video as she was for the previous one, but this exchange is golden.  So much wrong with her response, which the commenters immediately pick up on. (Memo to Chantal: the comment section is your own personal Greek chorus; some might even consider that a useful resource)  The OP is not necessarily trolling her or insinuating anything; she's defending mothers against Chantal's rant. Chantal also thinks that getting free money is the same as doing work, even though she only gets paid for eating garbage and chimping out.  And the notion that she has been "discussing ideas" on her channel all along is a hoot; the only "ideas" on her channel are one-dimensional "I'm gonna drink rotten grapes to shrink my cysts"-type ideas.

She is sticking to her guns this time; I don't expect another apology for awhile, just more digging in and firing recklessly.

Incidentally, Chantal was replying at 3AM her time.

EDIT to add:  Apparently, she just woke up:


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 6, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> Archive of BURYING IT
> View attachment 924575


Does anyone know if when she took her 'goodbye' video off for a few hours, if it was edited in any way when she put it back?
I'm suspicious because she sure made a point of asking 'where did I mention anyone's kids?'
Chantal lies & boy, she sure likes to make it seem as if she's an innocent victim of bullying, while she defends her own bullying, so I wouldn't be surprised if she edited out parts of the original video to make herself look better.
And anyone who may wonder if we should feel sorry for her in any way, only needs to watch this video. Everything that is wrong with her or happening to her -she deserves. She is an awful person who has zero empathy for anyone else. I think she suffers from a histrionic personality disorder that has gone untreated for 20+ years.
So when she cries about her cysts, Bibi leaving, or surgery, or menopause -remember this video.  Chantal the bully.

We need a countdown clock for her surgery date: October 3, 2019.
This is going to be fun.

ETA: top 3 comments in her community section under her cat post. Soon to be deleted I'm sure.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 6, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> View attachment 925197
> 
> 
> EDIT to add:  Apparently, she just woke up:
> ...




I was able to see the comment, then I refreshed and of course the comment is gone.  She cleaned up the comments as she tends to do during episodes.  I wonder how long this one will last - it's like she's having a chimp out for all the ones she didn't have when medicated and it was working.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Sep 6, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> "Youtube is my job"


It must be nice having a job where you can be useless, destroy the business, and still never be fired. If only the economy worked this way.

That she is impressed to call her unprofitable YT hobby a "job" shows how far she is from real work.


----------



## SodaLove (Sep 6, 2019)

I know Chantal is past the point of having any dignity left... but come on, man...


----------



## CH 815 (Sep 6, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> It must be nice having a job where you can be useless, destroy the business, and still never be fired. If only the economy worked this way.
> 
> That she is impressed to call her unprofitable YT hobby a "job" shows how far she is from real work.



Right? if she had quit a real job even once while having a tantrum, she's be outta there. She's "quit" YouTube like 12 times this year while raging on at her "coworkers" and "customers," and we still have a few months left. A lot of YouTubers treat it like a job and show an air of professionalism that keeps them viable and profitable.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Sep 6, 2019)

She can’t even understand that after becoming a parent, people are stays the same - they only get more responsibility. They still may like go to a bar at Friday, gossip about neighbors, and do other things that are not child-friendly. Yes, parents must be the best and a great role model - for their kids, not for random internet fatasses.
In Chantal’s mind after giving a birth people transforms into high moral creatures, who are above and beyond childless people. No, Chantal, it doesn’t work like that.


----------



## KitsuneEyes (Sep 6, 2019)

My only hope for the future Chantal is that she'll keep to chimpout on camera and offering some m.ilk. If her channel will be just like ALR's the fun will be over.


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Sep 6, 2019)

I’m seriously considering the possibility that Chantal is “on the spectrum”. I’ve never observed a more social awkward woman on YouTube.  I think that her parents were talking about her autism when she overheard & so they told her that they were talking about her little sister & not her to spare her feelings. I also think that Peetz is autistic too. That’s probably how they met, in the special ed class.  Go ahead & rate me autistic, but it all makes sense.


----------



## Mr Foster (Sep 6, 2019)

Big Al's Crusty Sty said:


> I’m seriously considering the possibility that Chantal is “on the spectrum”. I’ve never observed a more social awkward woman on YouTube.  I think that her parents were talking about her autism when she overheard & so they told her that they were talking about her little sister & not her to spare her feelings. I also think that Peetz is autistic too. That’s probably how they met, in the special ed class.  Go ahead & rate me autistic, but it all makes sense.



That's worth a thunk actually.

 

But, she's still a colossal bitch.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 6, 2019)

Big Al's Crusty Sty said:


> I’m seriously considering the possibility that Chantal is “on the spectrum”. I’ve never observed a more social awkward woman on YouTube.  I think that her parents were talking about her autism when she overheard & so they told her that they were talking about her little sister & not her to spare her feelings. I also think that Peetz is autistic too. That’s probably how they met, in the special ed class.  Go ahead & rate me autistic, but it all makes sense.



I made a post pondering that - there was more than enough to substantiate that she's not likely on the spectrum.  Just pretty much her being intellectually challenged and emotionally underdeveloped.   She's going to just go through life being fat, angry and stupid at this rate.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Sep 6, 2019)

She doesn't show the signs of overcompensation/methodology/emulation/shyness that autistic/asperger people do (her casual lover/fart stories, her delusions of being accepted, her lack of paranoia over being seen as an 'outsider' - she takes her place in society for granted and if anything fails to notice how aberrant she is because she's so busy judging others and hiding her vices), I think the commonly accepted Cluster B explains a lot of what r.etarded her development. She is not so innately awkward as she is neurotic, petty and childish.

The one thing that is for sure is that anybody can look at Chantal and realise that something is horribly wrong with her.


----------



## weaselhat (Sep 6, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 925321
> 
> I know Chantal is past the point of having any dignity left... but come on, man...


This is a great example of why I think she has paying feeders.  Or she is trolling the fuck out of us.   Also see: why not both?


----------



## Pout*s*ine (Sep 6, 2019)

She is freaking trolling. If she can't be the dainty beautiful mean girl on youtube, might as well be the disgusting clown. She is way past dignity.


----------



## wommart rat (Sep 6, 2019)

Chintal finally got interesting again, I see! Her latest tantrums and community drama has me tuning in after a long hiatus. 

Her relationship with shame is utterly fascinating. She appears to feel no shame when it comes to talking about farts, breaking toilets, or having her fupa chomped on by a cow. These things, as well as her stories of sex with homeless men and other lowlifes, suit her narrative of being a kooky, carefree weirdo, I guess. Any shame from outside parties, however, cannot be tolerated and sends her into a rage where she will latch onto anything in order to scrape the shame off herself and fling it back: "i can't believe a mother would do this....i can't believe people in their 40s do that, etc."      

If she were in character in a film or book, the critics would probably say that she's unrealistic and two-dimensional, but here she is, in all her abundant, real-life, flobby glory. What a world...


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 6, 2019)

Chantal probably thinks she is the epitome of modern day feminism, the “not so conventionally” attractive female who goes out of her way to have a good life regardless with casual sex, enjoying food and “being sassy”. That’s how she wants to come across but she’s that painfully unfunny fat chick who’s only personality trait is being gross and talking about shit.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Sep 6, 2019)

Without going into anything and power-leveling, I'm just going to say that she's not autistic. At all. She's just a dumb, gross, unapologetic bitch that thinks everyone is below her so they aren't worth talking to.


----------



## fatfuck (Sep 6, 2019)

she's back already? i thought she quit for real this time. what a glorious way to make a return. sitting in your car unable to move because you're too fat while slurping some sugar concoction from a massive cup, all while being a month or two away from major surgery that requires you to lose weight. and people actually believe she'll go through with it. she's going to starbucks because she has coupons, lmao. bitch you don't have to use them. this all goes to show food is everything to her and that  she'll never change.

the only two conditions she has is that she's a compulsive liar and gluttonous slob with zero discipline. she's stuck in highschool years and continues to think she still has time to experience life. in reality she's closing in on 40 and probably won't make it to 50. she wants to be envied by other fatties but in reality she's being laughed at.

and her obsession and delusions of being desired by men is truly horrifying. just look at her. who in their right mind would be attracted to that? her stories consist of her whoring herself out of food to older men and doing gross shit with strangers. bibi hooked up with her because he needed a green card while peetz... well he's peetz. a balding matrix looking guy that's as awkward as she is.

i still haven't figured out why there are so many middle aged grossly obese women like chantal that fawn over him in her comment section. the guy is like 35 and loves to wear logo shirts meant for 5 yo kids while writing some SJW bullshit about comics in his free time. he doesn't own a car and depends on other adults to get around, mainly chantal. but he must be doing something right because these women are just lining up for him in her comments. dude should invest in buying a stock in flour business because he'll need a lot of it.

all in all her last few clips where she tries so hard to justify her actions felt like homeless drive-through drama all over again. it'll only get better from here on out as we get closer to her surgery date and more excuses start piling up.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Sep 6, 2019)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



















I took the liberty of making a video for Chantal to demonstrate how she was totally not making fun of that person in the psych unit.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Sep 6, 2019)

She looks like melting ice cream in that thumb. I think there's a monster in Final Fantasy that has her upper-torso.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Sep 6, 2019)

"I was telling you about that person in the psych ward because it affected me."

How did it affect you Chantal exactly? You did not feel threatened by her all, so don't even try to say that again. It came off in your tone as you were describing her actions. It was clear mocking. (Like the line about how she was smoking a pencil. Did that threaten you?) 

You just thought it would be a funny story for your next mukbang video. That's the only way it "affected" you. Just admit it and move on. You're only making yourself look even more like a jerk by continuing to deny it and insult people's intelligence in the process.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Sep 6, 2019)

How cute, thinking she is gonna be alive for seven more years!


----------



## GinnyPotter (Sep 6, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> How cute, thinking she is gonna be alive for seven more years!
> View attachment 925982



LOL. Whut?
How much food do you have to have in your freezer for random meats and vegetables to come flying out at you multiple times? 

Fuckin' hilarious.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Sep 6, 2019)

LavenderLiquor said:


> LOL. Whut?
> How much food do you have to have in your freezer for random meats and vegetables to come flying out at you multiple times?
> 
> Fuckin' hilarious.



This was the state of her freezer earlier this week according to the video she posted on 2nd September (keto chatty mukbang) so i’m not sure how or why she’s being repeatedly victimised by frozen meats


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 6, 2019)

LavenderLiquor said:


> LOL. Whut?
> How much food do you have to have in your freezer for random meats and vegetables to come flying out at you multiple times?
> 
> Fuckin' hilarious.


In one of her recent videos, she shows her freezer and how everything is 'oddly shaped' so hard to organize.  She's not smart enough to realize you can lay bags down, try to flatten them and stack them.   Instead she just stuffs shit randomly like freezer jenga.

Found it: It's in her pizza burger mozz video


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 6, 2019)

I don't understand how anything even hit her foot. It seems like it would have bounced off her massive gut before it got anywhere near her dainty hooves.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 6, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> well he's peetz. a balding matrix looking guy that's as awkward as she is.
> 
> i still haven't figured out why there are so many *middle aged grossly obese women* like chantal that fawn over him in her comment section....women are just lining up for him in her comments. dude should invest in buying a stock in flour business because he'll need a lot of it.



Answered yourself there, mate.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 6, 2019)

Chantal has a movie adventure it seems


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 6, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Chantal has a movie adventure it seems
> 
> View attachment 926159



If by "friends" she means Peetz. And food.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 6, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> If by "friends" she means Peetz. And food.


Food doesn’t like her. It just lacks the ability to run away.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 6, 2019)

I wonder how much guacamole she's going to try and smuggle into the theater this time.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 6, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> I wonder how much guacamole she's going to try and smuggle into the theater this time.


All of it.


----------



## AJ 447 (Sep 6, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> I don't understand how anything even hit her foot. It seems like it would have bounced off her massive gut before it got anywhere near her dainty hooves.


Food will kill her one way or another, I guess.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 6, 2019)

Even her taste in movies is juvenile, which is true for most deathfatties, except the woke ones.

And for "friends" it has to be Peetz or Rina, because them's all she's got.  Bibi sure as heck won't go.


----------



## Lunachu (Sep 6, 2019)

I feel sorry for anybody who will have to sit behind her. Partly because of how high she sits and partly for the smell.


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Sep 6, 2019)

Lunachu said:


> I feel sorry for anybody who will have to sit behind her. Partly because of how high she sits and partly for the smell.


And the noise. There's no goddamn way, between her eating noises (including rustling packaging), tics, and general rude behavior, that she can sit through a movie quietly. It's a horror movie so all of that bullshit would just ruin any immersion for the people around her.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 7, 2019)

Lunachu said:


> I feel sorry for anybody who will have to sit behind her. Partly because of how high she sits and partly for the smell.



You’re actually not far wrong to be sympathetic, at the Avengers Endgame midnight show there was an extremely obese man in front of us who smelled like rotted armpits and stale popcorn. Fatties like that are horrendous to be around.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 7, 2019)

Birthday Dickpunch said:


> And the noise. There's no goddamn way, between her eating noises (including rustling packaging), tics, and general rude behavior, that she can sit through a movie quietly. It's a horror movie so all of that bullshit would just ruin any immersion for the people around her.


God can you imagine paying the outrageous cost for an evening movie ticket these days, only to sit down opening night and have a huge woman in front of you, perched on half a metre thick of pure fat cushion, and every twenty seconds for the entire show, you just hear, “HEE HEE!.......HEE HEE!.....sssh! I SAID SSSSHHH!!.....HEE HEE!”

And as you stand up and reach forward to throttle her from rage, you see a bizarre plastic tray balanced on her bosom and wedged behind the seat back in front of her, covered in a buffet of fast food wrappers, nine dipping sauces and inexplicably, a bowl of guacamole.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Sep 7, 2019)

Nachtalb said:


> View attachment 925982



I find it really odd that she makes it a point to say "spinach and feta" chicken sausages in this post instead of simply "a pack of chicken sausages" or even just "a pack of sausages".  The type of added ingredients in the sausage has absolutely nothing to do with the point of the story (something heavy landed on your toe).  I get adding detail when telling a story can make it more interesting, but I think she approached it wrong in this case. Maybe I'm nitpicking again.


----------



## Nachtalb (Sep 7, 2019)

AbraCadaver said:


> God can you imagine paying the outrageous cost for an evening movie ticket these days, only to sit down opening night and have a huge woman in front of you, perched on half a metre thick of pure fat cushion, and every twenty seconds for the entire show, you just hear, “HEE HEE!.......HEE HEE!.....sssh! I SAID SSSSHHH!!.....HEE HEE!”
> 
> And as you stand up and reach forward to throttle her from rage, you see a bizarre plastic tray balanced on her bosom and wedged behind the seat back in front of her, covered in a buffet of fast food wrappers, nine dipping sauces and inexplicably, a bowl of guacamole.



and that for almost 3 fucking hours! Chantal will make sure that people will get their money's worth though. Can't go watch a horror movie without having a horrific experience,right?


----------



## THOTto (Sep 7, 2019)

Nachtalb said:


> and that for almost 3 fucking hours! Chantal will make sure that people will get their money's worth though. Can't go watch a horror movie without having a horrific experience,right?


Hey, she’s just in cosplay! After all It turns into your worst fear. Anyone within scent range just had an authentic movie experience.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Sep 7, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> I find it really odd that she makes it a point to say "spinach and feta" chicken sausages in this post instead of simply "a pack of chicken sausages" or even just "a pack of sausages".  The type of added ingredients in the sausage has absolutely nothing to do with the point of the story (something heavy landed on your toe).  I get adding detail when telling a story can make it more interesting, but I think she approached it wrong in this case. Maybe I'm nitpicking again.



it also means shes lyin


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 7, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Even her taste in movies is juvenile, which is true for most deathfatties, except the woke ones.
> 
> And for "friends" it has to be Peetz or Rina, because them's all she's got.  Bibi sure as heck won't go.


The only times Rina seems to show up is when Chintal needs help. I don't remember the last time they did anything 'fun'... it's always just Rina escorting Fatty around the Costco and loading her groceries into the car and shit. I think Rina feels pity for her, but doesn't actually like her very much.


----------



## weaselhat (Sep 7, 2019)

She’s probably one of those cunts that uses their phone thru half the movie despite the many friendly reminders to not do that to light up four rows around her so she can delete her comment section.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Sep 7, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> I find it really odd that she makes it a point to say "spinach and feta" chicken sausages in this post instead of simply "a pack of chicken sausages" or even just "a pack of sausages".  The type of added ingredients in the sausage has absolutely nothing to do with the point of the story (something heavy landed on your toe).  I get adding detail when telling a story can make it more interesting, but I think she approached it wrong in this case. Maybe I'm nitpicking again.



That’s just what she does though, she adds these inane little details to add weight to her stories, like how she seemed to know the Arabic lady at the psych emerg who she couldn’t communicate with or understand was definitely talking to her husband


----------



## CPAP Indentations (Sep 7, 2019)

I found pictures online of a girl and I think it is Chantal during her teens. Already fat as fuck and truly unfortunate looking. She is nude in a bath tube with a bottle of booze 

Same eggplant shaped head, same haircolor and I see facial similarities too.


----------



## Pizza Steve (Sep 7, 2019)

FromNorwayWithLove said:


> I found pictures online of a girl and I think it is Chantal during her teens. Already fat as fuck and truly unfortunate looking. She is nude in a bath tube with a bottle of booze


You going to share them or just announce you found them?


----------



## Nachtalb (Sep 7, 2019)

FromNorwayWithLove said:


> I found pictures online of a girl and I think it is Chantal during her teens. Already fat as fuck and truly unfortunate looking. She is nude in a bath tube with a bottle of booze
> 
> Same eggplant shaped head, same haircolor and I see facial similarities too.
> 
> View attachment 926826



Nah this one has different facial features


----------



## CPAP Indentations (Sep 7, 2019)

Pizza Steve said:


> You going to share them or just announce you found them?



I just shared one, the rest is nsfw


----------



## Jackisnotaname (Sep 7, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> So, this boring ass video she hurriedly made to “bury” her last ones is absolute proof (not that we needed it) that Chantel makes up these stories.
> 
> In this one, she starts and ends the video by talking about her being a third wheel and the fat friend in high school who never had a boyfriend. She even advises her fat teenage watchers that they don’t need to worry, once you get out of high school and into the real world men don’t care if you are fat.
> 
> ...









I do remember that story and it is a direct contradiction of her most recent video.

This is a video about her disgusting affair as a teenager with an older pervert.  My favorite part of the video is when she explains how this story is totally true even though it seems like she is just making it up as she goes along and everything about the story seems like self-insert fanfiction. Contrary to her recent claim that no one was interested in her as a teenager  this man was sexually obsessed with her at first sight and carried a torch for her up until the day she posted the storytime. Chantal had to block him on facebook because there was no other way to stop his endless pursuit of her and she was unwilling to cheat on her totally for real bf Bibi.







There is also this  video about high school and her "best friend" where every story element is the opposite of the most recent storytime.

In the past the story was that high school was  hellish time for her. In current year she remembered it fondly as a time of friendship and ease.

In the past her "best friend" didn't really care about her and was a bad friend and that now she has only occasional contact with this person. In the video from current year she makes it sound like her high school best friend was true blue is still an important part of her life today.

In that past the story was that  she was so irresistible that the bf of the most popular girl in school was overtaken by lust and had to have her. In current year she never got male attention until after high school.

In the past she said all of her friends were high school dropouts, that she had to drop out due to being a delinquent and was barely able to graduate after she returned home from her troubled youth program. In current year she was a genius who never got less than an A the whole time even though she put no effort into school and did all of her friends'  homework. 

Typically I would ask if she was lying then or if she is lying now but I know that Chantal is lying both times.


----------



## CPAP Indentations (Sep 7, 2019)

Nachtalb said:


> Nah this one has different facial features



I guess She was around 16-20 here. Facial features change when you gain 200lbs...


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 7, 2019)

Chintel doesn't have blue eyes. Also, that person looks absolutely nothing like her, unless you have some kind of autistic facial blindess. And if you're saying you have nude photos of someone you think may be 16 on your computer, you might want to go ahead and change that.


----------



## Nachtalb (Sep 7, 2019)

FromNorwayWithLove said:


> I guess She was around 16-20 here. Facial features change when you gain 200lbs...


Excuse the shitty quality of these pictures ,but her features have always been more or less the same,even when she wasn't as heavy as she is now. Her nose is also narrower and more bulbous at the tip.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Sep 7, 2019)

I believe that in Chantal's mind the story is that boys in high school were too immature to admit that they liked morbidly obese girls. This is part of the reason the men in her storytimes are 40+ perverts or social outcasts or homeless. The "popular boys" didn't start admitting to wanting her until they were out of high school. Now that no one is in high school, she is constantly propositioned in restaurants and parking lots and laundromats.

Don't forget that her friends' boyfriends always ended up making out with Jabba, though, and gifting her custom-made mixed tapes (even though they'd never met her before and didn't know they'd be meeting her that day). It was just around the other high schoolers that people had to pretend they weren't interested in her.

Malan totally wants her, though, and she has a fulfilling active sex life, even though she admitted that James said her sex organs were vestigial at this point.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Sep 7, 2019)

Girl needs a reality check. The only men (or women) for that matter who want an morbidly obese, balding, shitting, farting smelly cow are either users (aka Bibi) or sickos. If she thinks for one minute any normal person believes her stories, I’ve got a oceanfront property in Arizona to sell her.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 7, 2019)

Nachtalb said:


> Excuse the shitty quality of these pictures ,but her features have always been more or less the same,even when she wasn't as heavy as she is now. Her nose is also narrower and more bulbous at the tip.



You do realize those are heavily photoshopped pictures, don't you? She was well over 300 pounds when those were taken.

Chantal has shared, to the best of my knowledge, five non-bogus and fairly awful photos from high school, which she has shown and re-shown and re-shown again, suggesting that she really doesn't have many photos from her teens.
















She is especially proud of the last one, which she has re-posted on instagram and community tab multiple times.  She also seems partial to the one above it where she is seething at the camera.


On an unrelated note, the "Goodbye" video is gone again, as is her other chimpout video from this week.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 7, 2019)

That last pic is kind of a metaphor for Chantal's entire life: fat, sweaty, smelly, and utterly checked out.

ETA: Man, her hatred of her sister just radiates off her in those pics.


----------



## weaselhat (Sep 7, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> Girl needs a reality check. The only men (or women) for that matter who want an morbidly obese, balding, shitting, farting smelly cow are either users (aka Bibi) or sickos. If she thinks for one minute any normal person believes her stories, I’ve got a oceanfront property in Arizona to sell her.


From your front porch can you see the sea? 

Anyway, some men are gross and will fuck anything so in her day she probably did get some dick.  But not as saucy as her storytimes. Just a drunk hit it and quit it kind of thing.


----------



## CH 815 (Sep 7, 2019)

FromNorwayWithLove said:


> I found pictures online of a girl and I think it is Chantal during her teens. Already fat as fuck and truly unfortunate looking. She is nude in a bath tube with a bottle of booze
> 
> Same eggplant shaped head, same haircolor and I see facial similarities too.
> 
> View attachment 926826


This isn’t Chantal.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Sep 7, 2019)

I also should add 
Thank god she gave us the chimpout we’ve all been patiently waiting for.


----------



## NervousSideEye (Sep 7, 2019)

Jackisnotaname said:


>



This video really captures the whole Chantal experience: tics, disgusting fake story, cunty attitude,  breaking her diet, gross eating of gross food, and trying to scarf it all down before Bibi gets home. She claims the latter is to mitigate background noise, but let's be real here. She obviously just didn't want to get caught eating like the pig she is.


----------



## CHINARED (Sep 7, 2019)

PIER 1 IMPORTS HAUL CLEARANCE!
					

Hey guys! Thanks for watching this Pier 1 Imports haul of some clearance items! I currently do not have any active social media but email me! : l bigbeautifu...




					youtu.be
				




At 4:27 a cockroach is in her shopping bag.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 7, 2019)

Embedded version of new video: Mostly about her pre-op stuff and suggested she walks 15 minutes a day, talks about her movie trip to see IT 2.  








CHINARED said:


> PIER 1 IMPORTS HAUL CLEARANCE!
> 
> 
> Hey guys! Thanks for watching this Pier 1 Imports haul of some clearance items! I currently do not have any active social media but email me! : l bigbeautifu...
> ...



embedded version.  It's pretty boring, I didn't watch it since it was a haul based video though that 4:27 cockroach moment is gif worthy and hysterical. She could have edited it out, but no..


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 7, 2019)

Deleted the Pier 1 video as Pizza Sloth beat me to it. God knows we don't need two of them.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 7, 2019)

CHINARED said:


> PIER 1 IMPORTS HAUL CLEARANCE!
> 
> 
> Hey guys! Thanks for watching this Pier 1 Imports haul of some clearance items! I currently do not have any active social media but email me! : l bigbeautifu...
> ...


First she copied Big Als content, and now she's coming for the Slatons brand with their roach cameos. She's shameless.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Sep 7, 2019)

That is so fucking disgusting like bitch really?


----------



## ZH 792 (Sep 7, 2019)

Did she edited out the cockroach clip? I didn't catch it.

Edited: And never mind. Watched the wrong video.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 7, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Embedded version of new video: Mostly about her pre-op stuff and suggested she walks 15 minutes a day, talks about her movie trip to see IT 2.



I call BS on her BP. The last couple times she said it was in the 180's & suddenly it's 139? Nope. Not at her weight. And has anyone ever been cleared for surgery after answering a couple questions from a nurse? They didn't give her a stress test? No up to date scans of her lungs? This 400+ pound land whale who can't even walk 50 feet comes in for a consult for major surgery & after a few questions, she's cleared? C'mon. And why is lying about BED? She is telling these medical people she has BED -which she does not have nor has she ever been diagnosed with.
Lying doesn't seem very smart, but then again, this is Chantal. She lies.

Then she babbled on about that movie.

Just want to add, she looks enormous. I mean, more than usual & no amount of playing with her hair disguises it. She is massive.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Sep 7, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Embedded version of new video: Mostly about her pre-op stuff and suggested she walks 15 minutes a day, talks about her movie trip to see IT 2.



*Chantal:* “Anaesthetic usually makes me pretty sick, so I think I’m gonna have to talk about that with the anaesthesiologist and like how we can reduce that nausea when I get up because I wanna kinda like give my mom the camera and like film me waking up outta my surgery but I don’t wanna do it if I’m gonna be sick” 

That’s right Chantal, get your priorities in check, wouldn’t wanna miss out on those Youtube shekels


----------



## welsho (Sep 7, 2019)

She looks like she's sitting at the kiddie table and why if you're the size of a big, round circle would you wear a shirt with big, round circles? Her jowls are half the width of her shoulders and she must have at least three neck rolls.


----------



## Barbarella (Sep 7, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> *Chantal:* “Anaesthetic usually makes me pretty sick, so I think I’m gonna have to talk about that with the anaesthesiologist and like how we can reduce that nausea when I get up because I wanna kinda like give my mom the camera and like film me waking up outta my surgery but I don’t wanna do it if I’m gonna be sick”
> 
> That’s right Chantal, get your priorities in check, wouldn’t wanna miss out on those Youtube shekels


But if she shits herself she’ll make sure mom captures that.

Can you imagine telling your anasthesologist to give you special drugs so mom can film you for your YouTube channel? It doesn’t work that way. They’ll give her what will put her out and what’s best to keep the sow alive, which means the fastest surgery possible.  If she’s nauseated, they’ll push IV Zofran in her (or whatever they use). They aren’t doing anything just so she can vlog.

Has she really had enough surgeries to know that anesthesia nauseates her? I can remember any surgeries, maybe a gallbladder?




Edit: typos


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 7, 2019)

Anesthesia makes everyone sick. That's why they have someone there who's whole job is to monitor you while you're on it, and nurses there to watch you while you recover from it. Does she think most people wake up from surgery like they do from a refreshing nap on a hammock in the sunshine?  

Admittedly, my one 'major' surgery wasn't anywhere near as bad as this is going to be for her. But between the anesthesia and the pain meds, I don't really remember the first few days after my surgery. The last thing she's going to be thinking of is showing her feeder fans how pretty she is after having her guts sliced open.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Sep 7, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Embedded version of new video: Mostly about her pre-op stuff and suggested she walks 15 minutes a day, talks about her movie trip to see IT 2.


Fave comment:

>I had a hysterectomy almost 5 years ago my advice would be get in shape and lose weight you will gain more weight in your stomach .

It's gonna work out great I'm sure!


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 7, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> But if she shits herself she’ll make sure mom captures that.
> 
> Can you imagine telling your anasthesologist to give you special drugs so mom can film you for your YouTube channel? It doesn’t work that way. They’ll give her what will put her out anddovtgeir best to keep the Dow alive, which means the fastest surgery possible.  If she’s nauseated, they’ll push IV Zofran in her (or whatever they use). They aren’t doing anything just so you can vlog.
> 
> Has she really had enough surgeries to know that anesthesia nauseates her? I can remember any surgeries, maybe a gallbladder?


She had her gall bladder removed and she's had previous cyst removal.


----------



## raritycat (Sep 7, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> embedded version.  It's pretty boring, I didn't watch it since it was a haul based video though that 4:27 cockroach moment is gif worthy and hysterical. She could have edited it out, but no..



Say no more, bud!


----------



## Ellana (Sep 7, 2019)

Not as good as her Amber parodies, but there are quite a few good lines.


----------



## NervousSideEye (Sep 7, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Just want to add, she looks enormous. I mean, more than usual & no amount of playing with her hair disguises it. She is massive.



I couldn't stop staring at her behemoth second chin and her swollen hands. This bitch has always been massive but my god does she look horrifying in today's two videos. I will never understand how she can look at herself in the mirror or when editing these trash heaps and not see an issue that needs changing. All of her diet bullshit is her saying what she thinks the audience needs to hear, but if she truly believed it herself she'd have actually made progress. Chantal won't be worried about her weight until the heart attack comes, and by then it'll be too late. I hope this bitch doesn't actually get surgery because she will die on that operating table.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 7, 2019)

I'm surprised nobody mentioned how she baldly lied to her own nurse.  She told the nurse she went to the gym every day last month, and walked 20-30 minutes on the treadmill every day.

Chantal is beaming and glowing as she says the nurse was "impressed" by this, and basks in the glow of her marvelous achievement.

Except that it is _utter bullshit_.  She went to the gym _four_ times in _all_ of 2019, and at least _two_ of those might have been fake visits, cobbled together from outtakes.  She has even _admitted_ to her viewers multiple times that she has not been going to the gym.

You have to be one mentally ill puppy to admit that you never go to the gym, and then boast how impressed the nurse is that you go to the gym daily and work out hard.  And you have to be even sicker than _that _to get all puffed up with pride at the completely unearned praise.  I mean, what the actual fuck? Why are her fatso viewers incapable of noticing this?

This fat, farting load, the Queen of fucking up _everything_ she touches, is gonna _fuck up her own surgery_ next with her stupid, needless lies.

I guarantee none of her doctors or nurses know about her YouTube channel.

Edit to add: throughout the video, I was fixated on her chins.  She now has _four.





EDIT 2 (sorry!)_

I also can't help wondering why our makeup guru went out without makeup on in one of her very rare social appearances?  She even points out a zit in front of everyone.  What is the fucking _point_ of makeup if it isn't to hide zits when you go out?


----------



## Green Tea (Sep 7, 2019)

[edit2: fixed the video]


Pizza Sloth said:


> embedded version.  It's pretty boring, I didn't watch it since it was a haul based video though that 4:27 cockroach moment is gif worthy and hysterical. She could have edited it out, but no..



>0:36-2:00: complains about how expensive pier one is, and most likely seething inside about how she doesn't make as much as amberlynn
>2:37: "most things are made in China, right?"
>3:25: admits that she used to hate the smell of roses because they reminded her of "older" people, but now she loves it because she's "older", despite whining like a child about all the 40 year old moms on the internet
>3:50-4:26: i fell asleep for seven years while she talked about candle scents like anyone out there cared
>4:27: ROACH!!!! AW MANNNNNN IT'S ROACH TIME! ROACH ROACH ROACH ROACH
>4:30: the roach is squished
>4:31: rip roach
>4:32: honestly, that bug had more moral fiber in it's left antennae than Chantal does in her entire bulbous body, why's the good ones always gotta die young???

>For the rest of the video she's talking about her dry lips or something but I couldn't even pay attention because I was grieving too hard for the roach. It was the only form of sentient life in that whole house and now it's gone... I didn't even know it's name... We didn't even get to say goodbye... It could have had children, Chantal!!

CHANTAL IT COULD HAVE BEEN A 40 YEAR OLD MOTHER YOU MONSTER


----------



## Who Now (Sep 7, 2019)

Her new "set" is very uncomfortable to look at. Aside from her,  there is something about it; the lighting or the camera angle or something that is off.  But it doesnt give out "beauty guru" serene, warm and expensive like she hopes it will.
Also, she needs a higher or lower table. It looks like she is resting her tits on it.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 7, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> I'm surprised nobody mentioned how she baldly lied to her own nurse.  She told the nurse she went to the gym every day last month, and walked 20-30 minutes on the treadmill every day.
> 
> Chantal is beaming and glowing as she says the nurse was "impressed" by this, and basks in the glow of her marvelous achievement.
> 
> ...


Well she _thought_ about going to the gym every day, so that deserves praise, right?!


----------



## Strawberry Pocky (Sep 8, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> I'm surprised nobody mentioned how she baldly lied to her own nurse.  She told the nurse she went to the gym every day last month, and walked 20-30 minutes on the treadmill every day.
> 
> Chantal is beaming and glowing as she says the nurse was "impressed" by this, and basks in the glow of her marvelous achievement.
> 
> ...



What's more likely?
> She was lying to Nursey about the Gym
> She's lying to us about what was discussed with the Nurse

She a big fat fatty liar who lies, so really the moment she opens her big old mouth it's to either tell a lie or to pork down hella food (or to be a total cunt to moms these days, it seems)
You know Chantal better than anyone _and that's a compliment I promise _so what do you think?


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 8, 2019)

Strawberry Pocky said:


> What's more likely?
> > She was lying to Nursey about the Gym
> > She's lying to us about what was discussed with the Nurse
> 
> ...



It is a lot dumber for her to lie to us about it since her whole dumb channel is evidence of her not going to the gym.  The nurse is in the dark.

Of course, always taking the dumbest of all possible options is what has gotten her this far in life.  So, the _whole thing_ may be a lie; I am certainly open to that possibility.  Until her innards splat to the OR floor (and pics or gtfo), I am fairly skeptical about the whole hysterectomy scenario.

Edit: Yikes, I just found _this:_






Somebody made a video analyzing my Kiwifarm posts...  Some other regs have their posts read too.  She refuses to say the word "deathfatty" though, 'cause it's so mean...


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 8, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> *Chantal:* “Anaesthetic usually makes me pretty sick, so I think I’m gonna have to talk about that with the anaesthesiologist and like how we can reduce that nausea when I get up because I wanna kinda like give my mom the camera and like film me waking up outta my surgery but I don’t wanna do it if I’m gonna be sick”
> 
> That’s right Chantal, get your priorities in check, wouldn’t wanna miss out on those Youtube shekels



WALK up out of surgery?? Pfft! She does know they keep you still for like a good hour or two when you wake up right? At least in the UK anyway, you’re not allowed to move much until you’ve come round from your anaesthesia and even then they sometimes guide you to the bathroom. Also as for her being sick after surgery, they will give her anti sickness medication I assume but it doesn’t work for everyone the same way. She really thinks this surgery is just a catnap doesn’t she?


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Sep 8, 2019)

Who Now said:


> Also, she needs a higher or lower table. It looks like she is resting her tits on it.



Uh, that's the point. It's the perfect height for her. It's just the right level to hide her gargantuan stomach while holding up her sad, bra-less, saggy tits.

My favorite part: The nurse/doctor/whatever told her to start walking 15 minutes per day, that it was very important for her to do that every day in these weeks leading up to the surgery. This will be a tiny bit of help for her heart and lungs to function enough for her to not die on the table. Chantal tells her she'll have to start tomorrow because she's tired and has plans to go to the movies.

@Dutch Courage That bitch is the worst. Have you seen her eyebrows? Christ.


----------



## fatfuck (Sep 8, 2019)

i guess she needs her strength for surgery so she's packing on something extra because she looks like she just gained 10-15 lbs easily.

and what's up with all that wrapping paper around each individual item? i have never seen a store wrap a fucking lip gloss (or whatever that small thing was) in 3 different papers and use so much of it. all of that shit could have easily be placed in a single bag unwrapped.

but hey, at least that's exactly what you'd expect from someone like chantal and is the reason why most  people hate her so much. she talked about plastic straws and environment like 2 days ago and then she does something completely opposite. just goes to show she doesn't really care about what she's preaching, much like the entire vegan and animal suffering bullshit she keeps mentioning but then shows fresh 10 lbs of meat in her freezer the very next day.

as for her surgery, i see she's already priming her loyal viewers up for when she decides she won't go through with it because the risk is too high at her current weight.



ThisWillBeFun said:


> And why is lying about BED? She is telling these medical people she has BED -which she does not have nor has she ever been diagnosed with.
> Lying doesn't seem very smart, but then again, this is Chantal. She lies.



unless they have some backwards practice in canada it shouldn't really matter as such information should be in her medical chart for every doctor to see. this is why i don't believe shit she says, especially when she says that she has to explain doctors on what medication she's currently on.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Sep 8, 2019)

Our gorls really are the same. Canadian Hamber here, right down to the damn cockroach.


----------



## Twinkie (Sep 8, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Somebody made a video analyzing my Kiwifarm posts...  Some other regs have their posts read too.  She refuses to say the word "deathfatty" though, 'cause it's so mean...








oh my god. the cringe. the criiiiiiiiinge.

I mean it's one thing to refer to the info on the sub drops and shit but why is she sitting there reading posts word for word? This is the sign of someone with low IQ and no creativity

@Dutch Courage copystrike this bitch


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 8, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> nd what's up with all that wrapping paper around each individual item? i have never seen a store wrap a fucking lip gloss (or whatever that small thing was) in 3 different papers and use so much of it. all of that shit could have easily be placed in a single bag unwrapped.


Pier One loves doing that. I've been there once in my entire life, to buy a specific item, which was made out of rock... and they still wrapped it in multiple layers of paper.


----------



## DuckSucker (Sep 8, 2019)

Normally I dont notice much really when she gets bigger even when yall do, but I got kind of upset at her just getting adderall when she doesnt need it and when I checked back in, damn she has gotten really big. I kind of speculated this would happen, she would take an adderall, be bored, look for something to do and go out "running errands" and just gorge. Or she would take one, eat within like 30 minutes afterwards, and then sort of "eating" would be the goal she accomplishes and focuses on.

This is bigger than Ive ever seen her, or maybe shes just not putting on makeup or something, but she's still putting on eye makeup and her hair powder so I doubt that.


Dutch Courage said:


> _View attachment 927919_


Normally I can see one or two chins when people say she has like 3, and I get it's kind of exaggerating, but she literally does have like a melting wax candle for a neck. Ive never seen that many chins and it really isnt an exaggeration.


----------



## Testostrogen (Sep 8, 2019)

Her face keeps sinking into her fat. Here is what I see when I look at stills of her.


----------



## Bitchboy95 (Sep 8, 2019)

Beware the farms, goooooorls...oh wait

ETA: these were comments under ThinkPink's video


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 8, 2019)

ThinkPink is clearly a long term lurker. I love when people come here and indulge in the content (and steal it word for word to make a fucking video without giving any credit to the OPs)... and proceed to shit all over the Farms. You can't have it both way bitches.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Sep 8, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Edit: Yikes, I just found _this:_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The commenters being afraid of the Farms is adorable. Yes, this is what the internet is like outside your little Facebook/Twitter/Pinterest/YouTube bubbles. It’s a lot more like the real world. 
If you don’t like the Farms you better not even glance at 4chan. 


You can tell this ThinkPink is trying to rake in the views/subs off reading others posts and lazy content. Just like all the youtubers that just read the “news” off of reddit. “Don’t miss it!! Open me now!” in the description like an infomercial that assumes customers are idiot sheep.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Sep 8, 2019)

lol this bitch is weird

she hides her sub count

anyway heres a dumb "sponsored video"


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 8, 2019)

rotfl. She patrols her comments section just like fucking Chantal. Both of the comments I left are already gone.

Why do all the people that make Big Al/Chantal videos look so fucking strange? She looks like a 40 year old 12 year old tranny. And she's decided to include photos of her fucking kid on her 'Obese YouTuber Reaction Channel' IG.



Oh my God she sells fucking merch. For her channel with 7k subs.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Sep 8, 2019)

Bitchboy95 said:


> View attachment 928021View attachment 928022
> 
> Beware the farms, goooooorls...oh wait
> 
> ETA: these were comments under ThinkPink's video





Spoiler: The internet was a mistake and so is this rant



This attitude fails to take into account the fact that people need to find someone interesting before they'll start investigating them. Yeah, don't post your personal info here -- not because you're interesting to Kiwis (and thus liable to get your very own thread) but because you might be interesting to _someone._ It's just that Kiwis are more resourceful (and dogged) than most when they're in pursuit of something they find interesting, so they have a reputation for some kinda cyber-clairvoyance.

Spoiler: It's not black magic. It's just autism.

Back in the olden days, this was all taken for granted. It was just how the world (and especially the internet) worked. Then people realized that selling personal info to the highest bidder was pretty lucrative and socially-engineered a generation into thinking that airing all of their dirty laundry on public forums was not only normal, but virtuous. And then their parents caught the bug and now we need to wade through poorly-typed reports about random peoples' cholesterol levels on a regular basis. Because that's exactly the kind of information you ought to share on Twitter, right?


----------



## solidus (Sep 8, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> WALK up out of surgery?? Pfft! She does know they keep you still for like a good hour or two when you wake up right? At least in the UK anyway, you’re not allowed to move much until you’ve come round from your anaesthesia and even then they sometimes guide you to the bathroom. Also as for her being sick after surgery, they will give her anti sickness medication I assume but it doesn’t work for everyone the same way. She really thinks this surgery is just a catnap doesn’t she?



She thinks she’s going to wake up from her surgery. That’s cute.

But joking aside. The surgery isn’t happening. She’s clearly LARPing the pre surgery routine, but hasn’t taken into account the fact that she’s 300 pounds heavier than most people. Chantal lies. When was the last time she followed a plan that didn’t involve a drive-thru?

Mid October we will get a video saying how life saving surgery “isn’t for her” and the next video will be a boring adventure with Peetz or in car Mukbang.


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Sep 8, 2019)

Look at her fingertips, especially towards the end of the video when her hands are up on the desk, why are they so red?  I’ve noticed it before.  (The “hysterectomy journey” video is the most noticeable.)

lol @ BiBi orgasming in the next room.

Also, it’s scary to me listening to her lying about her workout routine to her doctors  & talking about filming when she comes out of surgery...I honestly don’t think she realizes the gravity of her situation. I also find it weird that she has a spot on her lung & doesn’t seem to worry about that either. If I were her I’d be scared shitless & her number one priority is her stupid YouTube channel.


. Only Chantal would come out of a Horror movie feeling “jealous”. WTF.


ETA- details, & a photo of the ham-hocks, because I’m an idiot.


----------



## Lilac_loud (Sep 8, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> embedded version.  It's pretty boring, I didn't watch it since it was a haul based video though that 4:27 cockroach moment is gif worthy and hysterical. She could have edited it out, but no..



At 6:41 She says she didn’t get a paper receipt because she wants to do her part to save paper. What a dumb ass. She used the receipt to kill the cockroach.


----------



## Barbarella (Sep 8, 2019)

Lilac_loud said:


> At 6:41 She says she didn’t get a paper receipt because she wants to do her part to save paper. What a dumb ass. She used the receipt to kill the cockroach.
> 
> edit: Sorry, new at this. Hit post before writing reply up there. ^


This just goes to show any newbies to Chantel, there is nothing she says you can trust. She lies about big stuff and minor stuff. She’ll do it on camera and act persecuted if you notice. 

How Peetz can even put up with this bitch is beyond me.


----------



## Twinkie (Sep 8, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> rotfl. She patrols her comments section just like fucking Chantal. Both of the comments I left are already gone.
> 
> Why do all the people that make Big Al/Chantal videos look so fucking strange? She looks like a 40 year old 12 year old tranny. And she's decided to include photos of her fucking kid on her 'Obese YouTuber Reaction Channel' IG.
> View attachment 928046
> Oh my God she sells fucking merch. For her channel with 7k subs.



This is... disturbing. Amberlynn is better at makeup.


----------



## CindyChafe (Sep 8, 2019)

Chantal’s thoughts on Charlie Gold.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 8, 2019)

So I guess we can add fellow fatties to the list with moms, old people and gays, of people who aren't allowed to be mean to the sow for ????? reasons.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Sep 8, 2019)

CindyChafe said:


> View attachment 928093
> 
> Chantal’s thoughts on Charlie Gold.



Hypocrite cunt.


----------



## fatfuck (Sep 8, 2019)

she just can't stand other people be more successful than she is. her channel is boring and her videos have zero effort put into them, like everything else she does or plans to do. building a 10$ table and putting a fake flower on it with some motivational bullshit and christmas lights in the background is not effort. she is obsessed and jealous of more successful people like AL and ZM. even Jen who is as boring as Chantal is will soon reach her subs.

she doesn't understand that nobody has time to sit through 30 min of snooze fest low effort video filled with random blabber and lies while she stuffs her fat face. this is why reaction channels are so popular as they condense the information down and make it entertaining, something she fails to do. another reason is that she constantly disables and deletes comments so people find other ways of replying to her.

plus they call her out on her constant bullshit and lies which is what she hates the most.


----------



## Igotdigusted (Sep 8, 2019)

CindyChafe said:


> View attachment 928093
> 
> Chantal’s thoughts on Charlie Gold.



Jealous much?


----------



## Twinkie (Sep 8, 2019)

lol she's not wrong tho.

i'm so thankful chunktal is showering us with chimpouts. it's been such a dry summer


----------



## Strine (Sep 8, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> I find it really odd that she makes it a point to say "spinach and feta" chicken sausages in this post instead of simply "a pack of chicken sausages" or even just "a pack of sausages".  The type of added ingredients in the sausage has absolutely nothing to do with the point of the story (something heavy landed on your toe).  I get adding detail when telling a story can make it more interesting, but I think she approached it wrong in this case. Maybe I'm nitpicking again.


Fatties love ostentatiously informing you of the "healthy" parts of their meal, especially when they're being disingenuous and just eating Arby's. Chantal doesn't comprehend anything about dieting because nutritional science has big words, and she has consistently demonstrated a belief that eating "healthy" food will make her lose weight... while still eating everything she normally does as well. She'll leave no stone unturned when it comes to finding alternatives to "reduce calories", which unfortunately for her is the only way to lose weight on a diet (I think we can safely give up on exercise).



Dutch Courage said:


> I'm surprised nobody mentioned how she baldly lied to her own nurse. She told the nurse she went to the gym every day last month, and walked 20-30 minutes on the treadmill every day.


Medical professionals are used to dealing with narc halfwits like Chantal, who admit themselves for medical help and then admit nothing else. Chantal believes she's entitled to a magical cure for obesity, and lying to nurses out of deranged vanity is no barrier to getting that, in her crackpot brain. You can bet the nurses had a laugh about that one in the lunch room. Nurses see this stuff coming a mile away though, and they probably treated her based on the (correct) assumption that she's barely mobile. Classic Chantal: getting medical help because of her self-inflicted problems, and then lying to unbelieving staff about the state of her health... when she wants their help and could drop dead any day now. Very clever!


----------



## THOTto (Sep 8, 2019)

Lol, there’s no way the nurse believed her. No one gets to be in her kind of shape and her weight while going to the gym. The nurse probably went along with it. If she believed Chantal she wouldn’t have told her to exercise more.  All this accomplished was proving she’s a liar to medical staff. Keep lying Chantal. I have money riding on what excuse you’re gonna use to back out on this. 

Also I don’t know anything about thinkpink or whatever, but she’s an ugly deathfatty and I wouldn’t even use her corpse to make soap. If you are so obsessed with autistic faggots who are obsessed with autists, thag you end up making a video on them and read the heir posts word for word...well you’ve reached a special level of spastic. Like you should sort broken glass spastic.


----------



## ZH 792 (Sep 8, 2019)

Lilac_loud said:


> At 6:41 She says she didn’t get a paper receipt because she wants to do her part to save paper. What a dumb ass. She used the receipt to kill the cockroach.
> 
> edit: Sorry, new at this. Hit post before writing reply up there. ^



She tells so many lies that she can't keep up with them, even when she provides an actual receipt to disprove said lie.  

I agree with @Blotto. The nurse likely went along with the charade. The number on the scale doesn't lie, Chantal. It actually tells the damn truth. FFS, you were prescribed 15 minutes of exercise. Yeah, they totally believed you.


----------



## weaselhat (Sep 8, 2019)

Big Al's Crusty Sty said:


> Look at her fingertips, especially towards the end of the video when her hands are up on the desk, why are they so red?  I’ve noticed it before.  (The “hysterectomy journey” video is the most noticeable.)
> 
> lol @ BiBi orgasming in the next room.
> 
> ...


Yeah, jealous is an interesting way to feel  because it shows her ability to only dip a toe into any deep philosophical thoughts. I haven’t seen the new movie and I can’t remember the book ending exactly but the first It movie they imply that It always comes back but they will continue to fight IT for the rest of their lives. Stephen King books are like this.  There is NEVER a fucking happy ending. 

tldr: Chantal, you dumbass. There is no happy ending. Just like life.  It goes dormant again but It always returns.


----------



## River Horse (Sep 8, 2019)

I have been reading along for ages but have only just joined. After a relatively boring month last week was back to classic Chantal. And then she drops a brilliant community post about Charlie Gold. I have screenshots of all the comments. She is obviously sleeping right now. She has dropped this in the early hours of Sunday morning when some of her usual reaction channels are likely to have the weekend off work and can possibly do a video. Just when I think that she can't possibly get anymore stupid, she proves me wrong. It is going to be a good week.


----------



## MrsLoveMom (Sep 8, 2019)

OMG! I am SO happy that I found this place! I no longer need to suffer in silence re: Jen, Chantal and ARL! Thank the baby Jesus!


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Sep 8, 2019)

River Horse said:


> I have been reading along for ages but have only just joined. After a relatively boring month last week was back to classic Chantal. And then she drops a brilliant community post about Charlie Gold. I have screenshots of all the comments. She is obviously sleeping right now. She has dropped this in the early hours of Sunday morning when some of her usual reaction channels are likely to have the weekend off work and can possibly do a video. Just when I think that she can't possibly get anymore stupid, she proves me wrong. It is going to be a good week.


Her post about Charlie is going to get her a ton of hate and then she will make a video chimpin’ out about it.  She brings this on herself each time.  She should be busy worrying about her impending surgery not worrying about these YouTube idiots.  I don’t care for Charlie but this was stupid of her.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Sep 8, 2019)

River Horse said:


> I have been reading along for ages but have only just joined. After a relatively boring month last week was back to classic Chantal. And then she drops a brilliant community post about Charlie Gold. I have screenshots of all the comments. She is obviously sleeping right now. She has dropped this in the early hours of Sunday morning when some of her usual reaction channels are likely to have the weekend off work and can possibly do a video. Just when I think that she can't possibly get anymore stupid, she proves me wrong. It is going to be a good week.





MrsLoveMom said:


> OMG! I am SO happy that I found this place! I no longer need to suffer in silence re: Jen, Chantal and ARL! Thank the baby Jesus!



Hullo.  Sorry to be off-topic, but I just wanted to mention there's a really good thread for newbies over in the ALR forum:

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/new-member-or-thinking-of-joining-directory.56082/

Since it's over there, you may not have seen it, but it's definitely worth a read to help people get a feel for this place (especially the fat girl discussions).


----------



## Botched Tit Job (Sep 8, 2019)

Our girl was big mad at 5am 




MrsLoveMom said:


> OMG! I am SO happy that I found this place! I no longer need to suffer in silence re: Jen, Chantal and ARL! Thank the baby Jesus!


Welcome! Now please read the Forum Culture post on the ALR board and lurk more.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 8, 2019)

Jesus Christ, she is just begging for it, isn't she?  I'm starting to think the speculation she has some sort of humiliation fetish has a bit of merit.


----------



## River Horse (Sep 8, 2019)

In the comments of her 'hysterectomy journey' vid, someone asks if she is having a complete hysterectomy. She answers in the comments that she has signed the form to say they can do that when they open her up if it's necessary. Now considering her health it is likely to be necessary but it appears that technically she is going in to have the cysts removed, not necessarily a full hysterectomy.


----------



## Who Now (Sep 8, 2019)

Give me some black hats but her saying "I could care less" pisses me off and shows more of what a dumbass she is


----------



## Princess Ariel (Sep 8, 2019)

Wow, she is really getting dragged in the comments. 
It’s gonna get nuked as soon as she wakes up so take your screenshots now if you can. 

Also, welcome newcomers.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Sep 8, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> Wow, she is really getting dragged in the comments.
> It’s gonna get nuked as soon as she wakes up so take your screenshots now if you can.



Good idea. Some of these are pretty brutal.


----------



## dont! (Sep 8, 2019)

i am a huge noob. i actually commented once trying to help her when she was on one of her weight loss "journeys" before i knew about the lies and failures


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Sep 8, 2019)

I have a pretty sensitive radar when it comes to Chantal introducing new keyphrases seemingly to excuse her behaviour, and multiple uses of "struggle" in that post set some alarms ringing.

It stinks of Tumblr, let's see if she becomes as predictable as she always tends to be, the cycle as I recall it over the past year has roughly been (ignoring relapses):

Veganism > nutrition > raging over "content theft" > self love (intuitive eating) > mental health > physical health > raging over "internet bullies" on the behalf of others (of course).

This could see the reintroduction of "journey" or "healing" sentiment back into her vocabulary, as previously she had abandoned these useful feel-good and audience-baiting terms because she had become so exposed for her hypocrisy and bullshit, but now she can recontextualise it as some sort of "solidarity with other whales dealing with the haydurs for other innocent sufferers" to disguise her real motives of abusing DMCA to shut down criticism (like the not-so-little fascist she is). She could also use surgery as an excuse to blank out her previous behaviour and claim a fresh start too. As manipulative as Chantal is, it's incredible how transparent she is, and consistently years behind trends too.


----------



## SodaLove (Sep 8, 2019)

Chantal is getting absolutely destroyed in the comments on that community post 

She must be in a very deep food coma right now, that’s the only reason for her not to be deleting everything like crazy.  Y’all should go read those comments before she wakes up.

Man, I hope we get another “IM DONE ADRESSING THE HATERS” video today


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Sep 8, 2019)

I can understand why she's such a bitch when 90% of her comments she deems in need of deletion/personal attacks.

Her considering this to be the internet's problem and not herself for being a shit person that people hatewatch is another matter. If you stink, you're going to attract flies.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Sep 8, 2019)

Well not everyone is on the Charlie Gold train it’s seems. Some agree with Chantal. And maybe Charlie is a potential new cow ??


----------



## SodaLove (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Sep 8, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> Well not everyone is on the Charlie Gold train it’s seems. Some agree with Chantal. And maybe Charlie is a potential new cow ??  View attachment 928447


IMO, many people who reacts on fatasses on YT are potential lolcows. It's quite clear when person does it to boost self-esteem.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 8, 2019)

She's not entirely wrong. The reaction channels wouldn't exist without pigs like Big Al and Chantal. If you go back and watch the videos these people uploaded before they started doing fatty reaction videos, they barely had views. But the reason a lot of these channels do better in views than the cows origional videos do is because because the cows have made their content _painful_ to watch raw.

It's been _ages_ since I watched an Amberlynn video. I've watched exactly one of Chantals videos in months. But I'll watch a reaction channel occasionally, because there's a semi-normal human being to break up the agony of listening to some fat bitch drone on and oink and stuff her face. I don't think many of the reaction channels say anything very insightful or funny (Most of them just say what we say here, only they shoehorn a bunch of shit about themselves and their boring ass lives into it) but it makes it more palatable for whatever reason.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 8, 2019)

JadeyL said:


>



Of course he has to insert his opinion, no one asked of course but here he comes anyway


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 8, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> Chantal is getting absolutely destroyed in the comments on that community post
> 
> She must be in a very deep food coma right now, that’s the only reason for her not to be deleting everything like crazy.  Y’all should go read those comments before she wakes up.
> 
> Man, I hope we get another “IM DONE ADRESSING THE HATERS” video today


I was just going to post the same thing. So, what is her end game here? I'm not a Charlie fan, but why go after a person because of what they say about Amber? Is Chantal now the protector of Amber? Chantal may not do whole videos of her, but she says Amber's name a lot & keeps defending her. Is her brain so filled with fat that she forgot the Amber bashing videos she released at one time?
Why is she injecting herself into something that doesn't concern her? For someone who claims to be above you-tube nonsense, Chantal sure loves to start drama.
She is either too dumb to realize how this makes her look, or we're all being trolled & these fatties united to drum up drama for views.
Out of FatByJen, Amber, Chantal & Charlie, the only one who looks as if she'll live till 2020 is Charlie, & she doesn't seem interesting enough for her own thread.

As soon as Chantal is awake & has been to Starbucks & Arby's, she'll delete her community section again. This seems to be her new thing, as she starts something then deletes it all every few days.
I'm waiting for her 15 minute walks at the gym, healthier eating & October 3rd. I like fiction.


----------



## Botched Tit Job (Sep 8, 2019)

She's coming through with more of the craziness we've all been craving


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 8, 2019)

Botched Tit Job said:


> She's coming through with more of the craziness we've all been craving View attachment 928508



Dammit you beat me by literal seconds, she’s such a cunt


----------



## Unsweet (Sep 8, 2019)

YourMommasBackstory said:


> IMO, many people who reacts on fatasses on YT are potential lolcows. It's quite clear when person does it to boost self-esteem.





Rabbit Bones said:


> She's not entirely wrong. The reaction channels wouldn't exist without pigs like Big Al and Chantal. If you go back and watch the videos these people uploaded before they started doing fatty reaction videos, they barely had views. But the reason a lot of these channels do better in views than the cows origional videos do is because because the cows have made their content _painful_ to watch raw.
> 
> It's been _ages_ since I watched an Amberlynn video. I've watched exactly one of Chantals videos in months. But I'll watch a reaction channel occasionally, because there's a semi-normal human being to break up the agony of listening to some fat bitch drone on and oink and stuff her face. I don't think many of the reaction channels say anything very insightful or funny (Most of them just say what we say here, only they shoehorn a bunch of shit about themselves and their boring ass lives into it) but it makes it more palatable for whatever reason.


Cough...cough...Yaba. You react to obese people on YouTube why the fuck are trying to sell merch!?


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 8, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> lol this bitch is weird
> 
> she hides her sub count
> 
> anyway heres a dumb "sponsored video"


She should get a thread here based on those fuckin eyebrows. Someone slap the Anastasia pomade brush out her hand, for all of our sakes.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 8, 2019)

AbraCadaver said:


> She should get a thread here based on those fuckin eyebrows. Someone slap the Anastasia pomade brush out her hand, for all of our sakes.



Her eyebrows are further apart than the poles of the planet my god


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 8, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> I'm surprised nobody mentioned how she baldly lied to her own nurse.  She told the nurse she went to the gym every day last month, and walked 20-30 minutes on the treadmill every day.
> 
> Chantal is beaming and glowing as she says the nurse was "impressed" by this, and basks in the glow of her marvelous achievement.
> 
> Except that it is _utter bullshit_.  She went to the gym _four_ times in _all_ of 2019, and at least _two_ of those might have been fake visits, cobbled together from outtakes.  She has even _admitted_ to her viewers multiple times that she has not been going to the gym.



Chantal is one of those people who thinks doctors are just hiding the _good_ weight-loss secrets from fatties, because they want you to try regular weight loss first. The secret magic Hollywood Star skinny pills that stars MUST take because money can buy you anything dontchaknow, even impossible science, and have you ever wondered HOW they stay so thin when cake and orange chicken exist?

She wants to “yeah yeah uh huh I DID THAT already” through stuff she didn’t do so the doctor will say, “whew so the exercise and portion control didn’t work? Well then let me get down the Big Jar Of Magic Weight Loss Miracle Drugs from the cupboard here, take one of these a day and in a few months you’ll be down to a size six.”

They think there’s some amazing hardcore magical drug or surgery to make them thin without effort and the doctor is wasting their time making them do it _the really hard way _because the doctor is fatphobic or doesn’t understand they need to be thin NOW, not in three years like those other common women who lose weight slowly and like, have the patience for that. Just hand over the good stuff doc, stop holding out on me! I have A YOUTUBE CAREER to maintain.


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Sep 8, 2019)

Botched Tit Job said:


> She's coming through with more of the craziness we've all been craving View attachment 928508


Every time she goes all "Hate won't bother me, I'm not scared to be unpopular, so what if people disagree with me! I'm a brave girl!" she immediately turns around and disables comments, likes/unlikes, subscriber counts, etc. in a huge flounce. Can't wait for this one, maybe tomorrow!


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 8, 2019)

Green Tea said:


> [edit2: fixed the video]
> 
> 
> >0:36-2:00: complains about how expensive pier one is, and most likely seething inside about how she doesn't make as much as amberlynn
> ...


That roach lived more in those few seconds than Chantal has in five years.


----------



## Igotdigusted (Sep 8, 2019)

Birthday Dickpunch said:


> Every time she goes all "Hate won't bother me, I'm not scared to be unpopular, so what if people disagree with me! I'm a brave girl!" she immediately turns around and disables comments, likes/unlikes, subscriber counts, etc. in a huge flounce. Can't wait for this one, maybe tomorrow!



Cuntal is beezin hard and soon she'll go on a tantrum. Thank heaven she got off the medication. I was going numb from boredom.


----------



## River Horse (Sep 8, 2019)

People are asking why she is dragging Charlie but was nice and polite to Freelee. She hates being called on her hypocrisy. This should be interesting.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Sep 8, 2019)

Not that I subscribe to cancel culture or anything but Chantal is begging to be #cancelled with how frequently she has been criticizing minorities lately. (And not necessarily for their race obviously, that’s just how crazy cancel culture works)


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 8, 2019)

She just keeps going


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Sep 8, 2019)

Questioning her liberal elite creds is such a fantastic way to bait Chantal. I'm surprised I've never seen her pull the "I date black guys" card in defense, it's a rare respectable thing about her.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 8, 2019)

Good God   Her community section is like a dumpster fire.
She just keeps going & the hate comments build.
She sure seems to have an awful lot to say, so she may just go live so she can spit it all out, or do her norm of deleting everything.

She's losing subs too -now under 57K. Dumb doesn't even begin to describe her.


----------



## Pout*s*ine (Sep 8, 2019)

Woo-hoo, buckle up boys. 'ere she blowwsss!
God, can you imagine the power of modern medicine? Vyvanse kept her boring and sedated for 2 whole months and the minute she's off it, the cuntastic is in full force.


----------



## Who Now (Sep 8, 2019)

Chantal off her meds. Woo hoo.
She keeps asking why its okay to come for her and not other youtubers? Bottom line is: It's fun to poke the bear and watch them flail.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 8, 2019)

Because of the time zone difference she always goes off on something as I’m about to go to bed and it’s usually deleted by the time I get up. 

If she goes full retard someone please screenshot or embed it for us UK kiwis


----------



## Hangrygorl (Sep 8, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> Questioning her liberal elite creds is such a fantastic way to bait Chantal. I'm surprised I've never seen her pull the "I date black guys" card in defense, it's a rare respectable thing about her.



Maybe not, I know there was other instances but I'm not subjecting myself to her chewing to find it 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Twinkie (Sep 8, 2019)

idk people keep screeching about hypocrisy but this is like the least-incohorent chimpout she's had in a while. also if she really removed mods and chat filters it's the most genuine she has been in a looong time (that being said, let's see how long this lasts)

there's nothing so outrageous about this chimpout. the only reason she's getting such a blowback is because everybody is riding charlie gorilla's engorged clit at the moment.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 8, 2019)

Posting (apologize if some are reposts) as she's definitely chimping out.  What we lacked in August is here in September.    Just want to memorialize these beauties.


----------



## Ellana (Sep 8, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> idk people keep screeching about hypocrisy but this is like the least-incohorent chimpout she's had in a while. also if she really removed mods and chat filters it's the most genuine she has been in a looong time (that being said, let's see how long this lasts)
> 
> there's nothing so outrageous about this chimpout. the only reason she's getting such a blowback is because everybody is riding charlie gorilla's engorged clit at the moment.


This chimpout is great because she is just _asking_ to get degraded. Ignore how you feel about Charlie. The rants and burns Chantal is receiving are hilarious and she refuses to stop! 

This is also opening the eyes of some of the people who thought she was better than Amberlynn or still held out hope for Chantal.  

It is optimistic of you to say she's being genuine when you know--you know in less than 5 hours she's going to reach max levels of chimpout and wipe her community section and act like this never happened. 

You can't see how funny this all is because you can't stand Charlie 



Pizza Sloth said:


> Posting (apologize if some are reposts) as she's definitely chimping out.  What we lacked in August is here in September.    Just want to memorialize these beauties.
> 
> View attachment 928645
> 
> View attachment 928644


Also archived.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 8, 2019)

Wouldn’t it be quite the plot twist if, after having tried and failed to become relevant for so many years, her claim to fame was getting exposed on big social media drama channels for harassing minority youtubers.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 8, 2019)

Awrgh, I am tied up and can't get to a computer until tonight, and all this fun stuff is happening!

I have three minutes to post, so I will offer this--

Last month, my take on Chantal's comportment was thus (posted Aug. 1, but I made similar comments all month):



Dutch Courage said:


> The only thing different about her this time is that the meds kept her from her usual chimpout (damn you, medical science!!)
> 
> However, meds or not, she is like the San Andreas fault; every time a chimpout doesn't happen, the pressure building up means when it finally comes, it will be epic.



I dunno if this is The Big One, but no sooner did she tell us she went off her meds despite her doctor's wishes, we got chimpouts galore.  Medical science really is pretty great after all.

My favorite incoherent argument from her this time is that Charlie Gold is obese.  Thus, as a fat woman, she should keep her mouth shut.  This comes from the same Clotso who has repeatedly said that normal weight people should shut up because they don't know what it is like to be obese.

I guess what she means is everyone should shut up; one of the things she hates most about humans (and she has always been a major misanthrope) is that they have opinions.  She hates that even more than the fact most humans accomplish more in life than she ever will.

She just keeps doubling down from there.  This chimpout might actually have lasting implications, not just from annoying even her grooviest fans but also for probably triggering a binge that will be the stuff of legend among fast food cashiers.

Finally, after slinging handfuls of her own shit at the world for two and a half years, some of it has landed squarely in the fan.

I hope she keeps it up all day...


----------



## Ghost of the diet (Sep 8, 2019)

When freelee did a video criticizing her was different you guiiiisee. Freelee is like the popular girl in Chantal's high school fantasy about life. Chantal worships her in hopes she can make herself to actually want to become like her one day. Now a person like that can say whatever she wants about our beloved pig. But how dare another landwhale make fun of her??? And also black???  This seriously bothers chantal because she sees that life nowadays isn't like 90s high school, hence today's minor chimpouts. Anyway to me she continues to be boring. If I don't see Arby's on the mukbang tray or Pizza Pizza on the stack of books as a table I don't consider the chimpout worthwhile.


----------



## Twinkie (Sep 8, 2019)

Ellana said:


> You can't see how funny this all is because you can't stand Charlie



??? gorl i am liveeeeen 

just because i think chunktal has a valid point about reacts doesn't mean I don't also think her getting shredded in the comments is funny.


----------



## SodaLove (Sep 8, 2019)

It hasn’t even been a week since she last “quit”

-edit: “Yes!” Is winning at 70%


----------



## Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop (Sep 8, 2019)

Edit: fuq, Ninjid @Ghost of the diet & @River Horse


----------



## Twinkie (Sep 8, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 928685
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amberlynn posted an almost-identical poll on Instagram yesterday or the day before. This is getting too coincidental.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 8, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 928685
> 
> 
> 
> ...



763 votes and holding at 69% "get off YouTube" and  Favorite comments so far:


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Sep 8, 2019)

Bye Cuntal. See you after you destroy some Arby's beef n' cheddars and KFC gravy!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 8, 2019)

Well, we all know where this is going. I’ll go and make the popcorn.


----------



## SodaLove (Sep 8, 2019)

The “Bye” post is gone lmao
Edit: the whole community tab is gone


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 8, 2019)

Aaaaaand it’s gone.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 8, 2019)

annnnnnnnnnnnnnnddd Community is gone..... and she's disabling all comments on videos.  She should just make them private but she needs the YouTube bucks.  She MAD!


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Sep 8, 2019)

She's going nuts


----------



## SodaLove (Sep 8, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> She's going nuts
> View attachment 928734


... what does that even mean? It’s just some emojis? Lmao


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 8, 2019)

Imagine this being your life. Sitting around alone in a roach infested apartment, slamming fast food and raising your already dangerous blood pressure even more by chimping out on fucking YouTube. Like, bitch, you live in Canada. Smoke some legal weed and chill the fuck out.



JadeyL said:


> ... what does that even mean? It’s just some emojis? Lmao


They're whales. Implying she's a whale. Which is stupid. Whales are insanely intelligent, gentle, empathetic, social creatures. Nothing like our Obese Queen.

(Whales can also swim up to 80 miles a day. Chintal can barely make it 80 feet a day.)


----------



## wheelpower (Sep 8, 2019)

Oh man she's really spiralling    lmao we're prob gonna get another "I NEED HELP, GETTING TREATMENT" video at this end of this


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 8, 2019)

It's getting tough to keep up with her. She even disabled comments on her pre op & Pier 1 videos. The insanity is real people.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Sep 8, 2019)

Whenever she chimps so hard that she can't defend herself properly, she defends AL out of nowhere as though the two were the same, it's really weird.

People majority voting for her to leave YT, time to talk about Amber! The fair maiden requires a robust defence after all.


----------



## Twinkie (Sep 8, 2019)

I've got whiplash gorl! You JUST SAID you're proud of dem dingleberries!   

Or is it the whale emojis? You weigh 400 pounds, you're going to get called fat. It's inevitable. If that's not acceptable then yeah, you probably shouldn't have a youtube channel. Duh?


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Sep 8, 2019)

Well I was almost right... I should have known we wouldn't need to wait for tomorrow for this to happen.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 8, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> It's getting tough to keep up with her. She even disabled comments on her pre op & Pier 1 videos. The insanity is real people.
> 
> View attachment 928740



I just left a comment and she immediately deleted it.  I thought comments on Community couldn't be deleted?


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Sep 8, 2019)

This is hilarious to watch unfold in real time. Has she ever quit twice in a row rapid fire like this before?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 8, 2019)

It’s funny she defends Amber because Amber doesn’t give a single fuck about her. Amber is living for the haters and laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 8, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> It’s funny she defends Amber because Amber doesn’t give a single fuck about her. Amber is living for the haters and laughing all the way to the bank.



She just provided so much content for the "hayder reaction videos that if it was not for me, they'd not have any content".   She just played herself HARD.  She won't be able to stay away from YouTube.  It's both the source of her fury and the release to cope with the 'online hate'.   Who is she going to vent to? Bibi? Rina? Peetz? Her doctors and therapists?


----------



## clusterfuckk (Sep 8, 2019)

What a blessed Sunday gorls!!


----------



## marjoram (Sep 8, 2019)

Good grief, big gorl has dingleberries for brains..
Trip to "psych emerge" when?


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Sep 8, 2019)

A lot of successful channels make videos of "reading hate comments" or similar to create some easy content and make some jokes about it. Chantal is one of the funniest people to imagine doing this, because she physically couldn't without melting down.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 8, 2019)

marjoram said:


> Good grief, big gorl has dingleberries for brains..
> Trip to "psych emerge" when?



It’s gonna take her about an hour to drive to Arby’s and plow through their menu. I assume psych emerge is slang for Arby’s.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 8, 2019)

Jesus, I spend an afternoon away and all hell breaks loose.

I love how Chantal acts like she was SO CENSORED before, like the YouTube Police had threatened her with imprisonment if she ever spoke her true feelings.  

Utter bullshit. No one has ever stopped you from speaking your mind, Shamu, you just hated being called out when you said something stupid/offensive. You think the reaction channels don't get shit? They just (well, most) handle it better.  Half your subscribers probably came as a result of reaction channels.  You gained (heh) just as much from them as they did from you.

So, same time tomorrow?


----------



## Who Now (Sep 8, 2019)

She expected her "loyal followers" to jump on and give her all the ass pats and raise the percentage to stay. But I would have voted for her to stay. What fun is that if she leaves? I'm not too worried though.


----------



## Twinkie (Sep 8, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> I love how Chantal acts like she was SO CENSORED before, like the YouTube Police had threatened her with imprisonment if she ever spoke her true feelings.



Sounds like projection. All this time, _she_ was the one (along with her mods/filters, apparently) doing the censoring.

Does anyone know how modding works on youtube? I want to know if it's just a toggle, or if she has to like send an actual request to her mods asking them to come back.


----------



## Ellana (Sep 8, 2019)

I leave for a few hours and miss the chance to archive her poll and her community wipe... Nevertheless
She's still on a roll!


----------



## CH 815 (Sep 8, 2019)

Ellana said:


> I leave for a few hours and miss the chance to archive her poll and her community wipe... Nevertheless
> She's still on a roll!
> View attachment 928855


She’s BIG MAD.

I wish she was getting some video footage of herself right now.


----------



## Botched Tit Job (Sep 8, 2019)

Man, she needs a tard wrangler of her own to show up and turn off her internet. Without the euphoria effect of the Vyvanse she is losing it.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 8, 2019)

Get offline, Chantal.  Those Beef & Cheddars aren't going to eat themselves.


----------



## Zenzu (Sep 8, 2019)

I was hoping Charlie would go all angry black woman on Chantal and we could get an epic back and forth cat fight. But I think Charlie taking the condescending moral high ground and getting praised for being such a good person in her comment section (despite getting a lot of petty jabs in at Chantal) will trigger Chantal even more. Well played.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 8, 2019)

Gastric Ghoul said:


> She’s BIG MAD.
> 
> I wish she was getting some video footage of herself right now.



That's actually a live stream worth watching.  Her phone cam on her at her new set up as she's chimping out on a laptop.  I also think Chantal gets pissed that so many review channels can do a play by play review and I don't think Chantal knows how to do an inset type video.


----------



## SodaLove (Sep 8, 2019)

Ellana said:


> I leave for a few hours and miss the chance to archive her poll and her community wipe... Nevertheless
> She's still on a roll!
> View attachment 928855


Chantal, just shut the fuck up and “leave” already so you can “come back” with that Arby’s mukbang sooner!

- edit to add Charlie’s video response


----------



## CH 815 (Sep 8, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> Chantal, just shut the fuck up and “leave” already so you can “come back” with that Arby’s mukbang sooner!
> 
> - edit to add Charlie’s video response



I haven’t watched much of Charlie’s content but she seems intelligent (both cognitively and emotionally.)


----------



## Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop (Sep 8, 2019)

So Im predicting either a trip to the ER, 'Psych Emergge", her having some sort of big dramatic health scare to make all this pale in comparison till it all blows over? Maybe another visit to the emergency vet for shamm? She's dug herself a deep one this time, I for one cant wait to see how far she takes it.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 8, 2019)

I wonder if all this craziness is a lead up to her fake surgery on Oct.3
That pre op video left more questions then answers & was nothing like a normal pre op clearance. It was like she read a few things people said & came out with her own video.
If she keeps quitting you-tube & coming back & quitting again, maybe she thinks she can fake her way through a fake recovery.

We've seen Chantal lie for years, so why would this time be any different?
Never thought she would almost lose her mind all in one day.

This is fun.

Edit to add: Are comments in the community section allowed to be turned off? Cause there aren't any for her last 2 uploads. Once again, she has boxed herself into a corner & only allows her voice, her opinion. Truthfully, I'm surprised she hasn't lost a lot more subs. She really treated all her subs like garbage today.
For someone who is leaving you-tube, she just can't seem to go.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 8, 2019)

I've never heard of Charlie Gold before Chimptal went nuts on her today. She's honestly not bad as far as the reaction people go, at least from the video someone posted above. She's eloquent, she makes clear points, and she doesn't ramble way too much. 

I love "Big Bitter Me" though. It's painfully accurate.


----------



## Mr Foster (Sep 8, 2019)

Chantal, did a bunch of whale emojis just make you loose your goddamn-eggplant-mind?

Or did arby's deny your 2 for 1 coupon?

Careful, all this chimping could lead to hairloss.


----------



## Barbarella (Sep 8, 2019)

Cuntel screaming about reaction channels and “what YouTube is turning into” is just another way of showing how stupid she is. 

YouTube was built on reaction channels. If you watch any original content from the first days of YouTube, people weren’t begging for watchers to sub, they were begging for reaction vids below. 

People would film commentary or a makeup video, and then ask for people to post their own video underneath. “How do you do your eyeliner? Post your video below!” And it would go into what is now the comments section. That’s what made YouTube, the ability for people to chat back and forth and that is also how people grew channels. 

After a year or two, Youtube stopped allowing content underneath so people had to put it on their own channels. But the point is that reaction videos are what YouTube is based on. 

You’d think for a woman who is already 35, and who has been screaming about YT being her job, she’d know at least that -she should remember it!


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 8, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> Chantal, just shut the fuck up and “leave” already so you can “come back” with that Arby’s mukbang sooner!
> 
> - edit to add Charlie’s video response



She talks about Amberlynn and why she posts her reactions to her.  Charlie addresses Chantal about 9:40 mark.  Her content is quality.  She's well spoken, she says inspirational things. Accountability is important to her.  Charlie wants her content to change and evolve, not a whole shit show of "I'm going to do Mukbang Mondays" and other bullshit themes on certain days.  Charlie seems genuine, likeable. Interesting.  Sincere.  Not a whole bunch of babbling, fart jokes, tee-hee's or "Honessstly....".


----------



## thejackal (Sep 8, 2019)

her entire yewtube existence is built on mukbangs, descriptions of her whorish youth, disgusting puerile humor about body functions and using her few family and acquaintances as props and foils.

and she wants to lecture on decorum and tone police.

couldn't have happened to a more deserving channel.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Sep 8, 2019)

Archive of  HYSTERECTOMY JOURNEY PRE-OP APPOINTMENT 1 INTERNAL MEDICINE and PIER 1 IMPORTS HAUL CLEARANCE!




Your browser is not able to display this video.
























Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Sep 8, 2019)

thejackal said:


> her entire yewtube existence is built on mukbangs, descriptions of her whorish youth, disgusting puerile humor about body functions and using her few family and acquaintances as props and foils.


Don't forget gaslighting the empathy of her viewers constantly lying about her diets   I don't think she's been responsible for a single positive thing in her entire YT venture.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 8, 2019)

OHHHHH it ain’t my birthday but tomorrow’s “I’m not leaving youtube after all but here are my new ground rules on how to interact with me also sorry not sorry for what I said to charlie plz no unsub” is gonna feel so good.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Sep 8, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> She's not entirely wrong. The reaction channels wouldn't exist without pigs like Big Al and Chantal. If you go back and watch the videos these people uploaded before they started doing fatty reaction videos, they barely had views. But the reason a lot of these channels do better in views than the cows origional videos do is because because the cows have made their content _painful_ to watch raw.



It's like saying a baker is nothing without a farmer to grow the wheat, who in turn is nothing without the manure to grow his crops.

Would you rather eat bread, raw wheat flour, or manure?



SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Amberlynn posted an almost-identical poll on Instagram yesterday or the day before. This is getting too coincidental.



Are they colluding, or has Lil Miss Cluster B completely gone Single White Whale? Either is hilarious.



DelicateMageflower said:


> Jesus, I spend an afternoon away and all hell breaks loose.
> 
> I love how Chantal acts like she was SO CENSORED before, like the YouTube Police had threatened her with imprisonment if she ever spoke her true feelings.



I've though this before, but this really verifies for me that Chantal has been through DBT. A lot of the language she uses seems to come directly from it.

Of course, the idea behind "not catering to other people's emotions" is to help BPD people set boundaries, define their own personality and emotional needs, and basically stop centering their lives and emotional well-being on some poor sap who never asked for it. Leave it to this scrambled eggplant to completely miss the point.



Zenzu said:


> I was hoping Charlie would go all angry black woman on Chantal and we could get an epic back and forth cat fight. But I think Charlie taking the condescending moral high ground and getting praised for being such a good person in her comment section (despite getting a lot of petty jabs in at Chantal) will trigger Chantal even more. Well played.



Agreed. Whatever else I think of her -- and whatever happens next -- I have to admire a master at work.



Gastric Ghoul said:


> I haven’t watched much of Charlie’s content but she seems intelligent (both cognitively and emotionally.)



She's also much MUCH better-looking than Chantal. Not a high bar, I know, but that's gotta drive Chantal insane. At least with ALR, she could tell herself that she was in the same league (arguable, but I can see her telling herself that at least). And with both of them successfully failing at everything, I'd imagine there was a sort of solidarity. "Her excuses struggles are my excuses struggles," or "My sample size of two PROVES it's impossible to lose weight". That kind of thing.

Now an *actual* fat girl with a pretty(er) face is in town and *actually* on a diet. How threatened this poor slob must be...


----------



## sweetie_squad_4_lyfe (Sep 8, 2019)

did you guys see that thirsty black guy in her comments? i think it was in the surgery update vid or whatever. idk if someones trolling or if hes legit but he gave out his phone number and told her to whatsapp him. isnt she still claiming to be with bibi?


----------



## Strawberry Pocky (Sep 8, 2019)

If Youtube were able to step in and pull down Fat AL's one video..."Make Up and Spilling the Tea!" whatever it was originally called because it had a misleading title and she got reported for clickbait content, etc etc...

I'm mildly surprised that a single creator like Chimptal can rage out like this and quit, then come back, quit and come back, quit and come back, x317 blah blah blah infinity times and Youtube seems to just be like  "lol okay"
IMO if a channel pulls this "I'M QUITTING" cry for attention thing and then comes right back (like Amber, Chantal, and dozens of other cows) they should just have their Channel shut down. Deleted. You quit? K bye.

Like don't get me wrong, I'm glad that this epic chimpout for the ages is still going (and no cows = no mil.k) but I'm just saying it's kinda the _principle _of the thing.  If dumb belugas knew that faking and playing around with the I QUIT! button would get their channel axed maybe they wouldn't faff about so often.  Idk.


----------



## Twinkie (Sep 8, 2019)

It's almost like youtube makes money from the ads that run on people's videos


----------



## Chandra (Sep 8, 2019)

Charlie is a class act. The way she handled this situation says a lot about her. The way Chantal is handling it just reinforces everything we already know/feel about her. She truly is so self unaware.


----------



## Strine (Sep 8, 2019)

Strawberry Pocky said:


> If Youtube were able to step in and pull down Fat AL's one video..."Make Up and Spilling the Tea!" whatever it was originally called because it had a misleading title and she got reported for clickbait content, etc etc...
> 
> I'm mildly surprised that a single creator like Chimptal can rage out like this and quit, then come back, quit and come back, quit and come back, x317 blah blah blah infinity times and Youtube seems to just be like  "lol okay"
> IMO if a channel pulls this "I'M QUITTING" cry for attention thing and then comes right back (like Amber, Chantal, and dozens of other cows) they should just have their Channel shut down. Deleted. You quit? K bye.
> ...


While YT is a private company who can do what they want, I think it would be unethical to interfere like that. As with Amber, Chantal got what "fanbase" she did by producing content - even if that content was an unintentional meta-comedy show - and even if she blows hot and cold like the wind with that channel because she's capricious and dumb, I feel it would be censorious of them to actually interfere with the paltry revenue she gets from it, when she's not actually violating their T&S.

Also, aforementioned paltry revenue is one of the main reasons this heifer is so often in our Kiwi Farm dairy. I say give her every possible incentive to produce her shitehawk "content". This double chimpout has been a beautiful cloudburst after the horrible vyvanse drought.


----------



## PeeAndPooLover69 (Sep 8, 2019)

why does she keep insisting on mentioning her dingleberries, is she trying to attract those with a scat fetish or something

you're gross af girl, the only type of person i'd expect to defend a gross hamneast like alr is someone as gross as you if not even worse


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 8, 2019)

While I know that posting reaction videos is not what we do here, I'm damned sure after watching this in full is what caused the chimp out.  Charlie made this video on 3 September.   Funny/ironic thing? She points out everything about Chantal we have said here and her 'haydurs' have been trying to tell her. Basically she's too old for the shit she pulls, and she needs to own the reactions to whatever she puts out on the internet, own it, learn from it and listen.


----------



## THOTto (Sep 8, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> It’s gonna take her about an hour to drive to Arby’s and plow through their menu. I assume psych emerge is slang for Arby’s.


Does this mean the Arab girl was an employee who yelled at her for going behind the counter and drinking all the frying oil? Fuck it, I’d believe she would try it if she could get away with it.

Summed up Charlie’s video because I normally am lazy and don’t watch videos.



Spoiler: No I’m not time stamping shit 



Charlie said she can care less, wanted to address it to be an example on how to conduct herself and admits she’s not perfect and has tried to learn. She said this is flat out a trap by a big toddler and she spends too much time to get ready doing her hair and makeup to roll around in mud with a pig. She called Chantal wrong and said Chantal is  attention seeking in the wrong ways and bc it doesn’t work so she’s upset. Also that she can’t do 1/4 of what Charlie does. Admits it doesn’t take effort to be yourself and respect your audience and be real.  But Chantal is seeking negativity. Then Charlie addresses her directly and calls her big bitter me. She said for Chantal to focus on herself and Charlie chose not to speak about her because it would be savage and disrespectful, but Chantal is lashing out she loses the message to her bitterness.

 “I have nothing for you, this will be only time I address you,  cause I want you to see what it looks like to be grown, to be responsible, to be honest, to be transparent and to be respectful of a community that is really supportive of me.”

Charlie said she could have ripped Chantal  a new one but if she played around like that everything she’s worked for and the respect she’s built would be lost. She also called Chantal desperate, sad and said to figure it out or log off and it’s a shame. Then charlie wished Chantal the best and asked to be left out of it. Lastly Charlie said she may do commentary on her one day or not but that Chantal is so desperate to say shit about someone who doesn’t really say anything about her it says more about Chantal when she turns off the camera then anything else.

Edited since I was typing it as I watched it


----------



## Strawberry Pocky (Sep 8, 2019)

Strine said:


> While YT is a private company who can do what they want, I think it would be unethical to interfere like that. As with Amber, Chantal got what "fanbase" she did by producing content - even if that content was an unintentional meta-comedy show - and even if she blows hot and cold like the wind with that channel because she's capricious and dumb, I feel it would be censorious of them to actually interfere with the paltry revenue she gets from it, when she's not actually violating their T&S.
> 
> Also, aforementioned paltry revenue is one of the main reasons this heifer is so often in our Kiwi Farm dairy. I say give her every possible incentive to produce her shitehawk "content". This double chimpout has been a beautiful cloudburst after the horrible vyvanse drought.



Oh yeah don't get me wrong, I completely understand this (and what @SAVE TWINKIE! is pointing out too) but was more just musing on the principle/befuddlingment of what they seem to deem as "clickbait" or cherry pick and choose what they stick their fingers into when it comes to their terms of service, and then there is Chantal ~QuItTiNg~ and coming right back like 9 times a year.  
I'm thinking out loud I guess about what prompts pulling down Hambers "Spilling the Tea" video when no tea is spilled but not one single one of Chantal's "Quitting!" videos when she doesn't one time quit.  lol.  I would consider half of her Channel this year clickbait but who knows their criteria so lmao oh well.


----------



## Ellana (Sep 8, 2019)

Here we go again!


----------



## AJ 447 (Sep 8, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Here we go again!
> View attachment 929117


Okay gorl, see you in an hour after you've convinced yourself, once again, that it's everyone else just being mean to you because you're fat, and you've done nothing wrong ever.


----------



## Twinkie (Sep 8, 2019)

Personally, I think more amphetamines are the answer.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 8, 2019)

Ironically, this chimpout funhouse today halted her slide in subscriber numbers; she has added more than 40 to her total today (which probably confuses her even more).  Of course, these are not viewers who will be sympathetic to her travails; these are probably Charlie Gold viewers who want to catch the freakshow.  Chantal was smart in one regard; by keeping her freakout to the community tab only, there is no video evidence to document it; she can just wipe it away forever.


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Sep 9, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Ironically, this chimpout funhouse today halted her slide in subscriber numbers; she has added more than 40 to her total today (which probably confuses her even more).  Of course, these are not viewers who will be sympathetic to her travails; these are probably Charlie Gold viewers who want to catch the freakshow.  Chantal was smart in one regard; by keeping her freakout to the community tab only, there is no video evidence to document it; she can just wipe it away forever.


I mean... that doesn't stop her from deleting videos, and certainly won't stop goobers like us from archiving everything anyway.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Sep 9, 2019)

So was it the Charlie video that started this whole chimpout escapade that ensued, beginning with the "racist" mockery?
I can't be bothered to actually figure out the timeline.
I thought it was definitely a real-life human talking shit about her that drove her off the deep end. 
I just assumed it was Yaba since there are only so many ugly, morbidly obese morons with reaction channels I can remember.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Sep 9, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> I thought it was definitely a real-life human talking shit about her that drove her off the deep end.


I think every one of her rampages has been caused by YT videos, I really don't know why. She has a lot to be bothered by with threads like this, especially as they open a rabbit hole for viewers who research her, but I think she just mentally blanks out other websites, vs. videos she gets recommended/encounters in her YT browsing that she feels are on 'her turf'. This keeps happening and she's been completely unable to fix herself, I think it might be because she has had some success abusing DMCA before, so considers YT more controllable, added to her delusions of grandeur from having a sub count that she can feel makes her better than small drama channels. Any channel her size or larger can also prompt rages when she sees people getting more success than herself, which might be why she's going hard over Charlie who has a lot of subs, and why she went insane over AL last year.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Sep 9, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> So was it the Charlie video that started this whole chimpout escapade that ensued, beginning with the "racist" mockery?
> I can't be bothered to actually figure out the timeline.
> I thought it was definitely a real-life human talking shit about her that drove her off the deep end.
> I just assumed it was Yaba since there are only so many ugly, morbidly obese morons with reaction channels I can remember.



From what I can remember, shortly after Chantal released the video where she tells the story about the Arabic woman, Yaba posted this:



Chantal panicked and immediately made her “goodbye” video calling out Yaba for “being a mom” again. 
After she posted that video, Both Yaba and Charlie posted videos addressing her “mom” comments. 
In Charlie’s video, she calls out Chantal for being in her mid 30s and coming online talking about pulling out dingleberries and having sex with a man in exchange for a cheeseburger... 

Tl;dr her insecurity about what Yaba was going to say in her reaction video to the “racism” debacle is what caused this whole delicious mess


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 9, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Here we go again!
> View attachment 929117


The first sentence makes it pretty obvious she's going to pull the MUH MENTAL HEALTH card when she comes crawling back. Dollars to donuts says she blames this on going on/off some medication.


----------



## Strawberry Pocky (Sep 9, 2019)

I don't think there was any one big singular triggering incident to today's chimp-o-rama.
Like others have pointed out, it definitely started with the backlash over the Psyche Emerge stories and Quitting/Returning nonsense, and has only just escalated from there since. She's fully unmedicated and exposing her taint all over. Big Blobby is big mad lmao.

Today was a lot of little things poking and prodding her, mostly comments, but it was all just people responding directly to HER madness!




Dutch Courage said:


> Ironically, this chimpout funhouse today halted her slide in subscriber numbers; she has added more than 40 to her total today (which probably confuses her even more).  Of course, these are not viewers who will be sympathetic to her travails; these are probably Charlie Gold viewers who want to catch the freakshow.  Chantal was smart in one regard; by keeping her freakout to the community tab only, there is no video evidence to document it; she can just wipe it away forever.



I actually think it makes sense?
Fatty has been boring and whiny for ages, then suddenly today there's a storm of drama after two or three days of different reaction channels bouncing her name around...just sounds like people pulling up to watch a car crash imho.


----------



## fatfuck (Sep 9, 2019)

even in her apology videos she still manages to shift the blame on external factors be it other people or some self-diagnosed illness that she just magically caught.

when she gets confronted she always acts like a child and follows the same routine. she first tries to lie her way out of it by blaming others and when that doesn't work she throws a tantrum thinking it would change. it's equivalent to a child threatening to leave the house and never coming back.

when she sees none of the above works and that everyone called out her bluff she does what she knows best, delete all traces of it ever happening, silence people from talking about it, and put fingers in her ears and wait it out.

if you watched her for a while and have seen the homeless drive-through drama you know that it played out exactly the same way. when she got called out on her lie she first made a couple of videos going in extreme detail to prove it which only made it more obvious it was a lie. when that didn't work she started to lash out and blame the haters. when that didn't work either she disabled comments and deleted all proof and waited it out. when she returned she acted like nothing happened.

this is mainly the reason why she hates reaction channels. there is proof in those videos that reveals her true vile nature and she can't remove them or silence people discussing it. she hates having people point out her lies and having proof of it.

and here we are yet again. she's taking a much needed break at a very convenient time just days after she said she'll quit. everyone knows she'll be back in less than a week. she craves attention. she might even create another instagram to post motivational garbage on as she's "recovering".


----------



## River Horse (Sep 9, 2019)

Who Now said:


> She expected her "loyal followers" to jump on and give her all the ass pats and raise the percentage to stay. But I would have voted for her to stay. What fun is that if she leaves? I'm not too worried though.



Sadly for her there is only around 15 of them. That’s about the number of positive comments and the biggest amount of likes any pro-Chantal post had.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 9, 2019)

Well I asked for screenshots so I wouldn’t miss anything and you guys delivered, good morning from the UK - what a night you guys had with the Chimpout Queen!


----------



## River Horse (Sep 9, 2019)

There’s been a lot circulating around her this week. Charlie Gold, The Youtube Underground and Zachary Michael all mentioned her. StaySi did a parody video. Add the lack of meds which was keeping her stable and here we are.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 9, 2019)

After having some time to digest today's adventures, I have to confess that I'm more mystified than not.  But some random thoughts on some topics:

1. I am really kinda sticking with my speculation that the meds are behind everything.  Somehow, she kept her shit together enough in June through August that she didn't chimp out and almost never quit YouTube.  She actually kept comments on for most of that time.  Then, buried in one of her videos was the admission that she stopped taking her meds, admitting that the doctor did not want her to stop.  Her first chimpout of this run came the very next day, and the last time she went off the meds, she also chimped out.  This does not surprise me.  I am no Doc, but her neurological spasms, when her eyes turn 100% white, tell me she reacts very weirdly to whatever stimulant she is taking or withdrawing from.  So the snakes in her head are running amok now, and will be for awhile unless Psych Emerge puts her on dope again, or she levels out at her usual insanity levels.

2. It was definitely Yaba who triggered her first, but almost simultaneously were the accusations about her characterizations of the "Arab girl" from the comment section, which Yaba made reference to.  Chantal seems to have deliberately presented the accusations as ones of racism, although I am quite sure she is making that up.  Either she is too dense to have understood the nuances of the real criticism, or she wanted to be dramatic.  That resulted in the Mother Rebellion, in which mothers (including some erstwhile diehard supporters) chewed her out for what was taken as anti-motherhood sentiment and which also smelled similar to the time she was gonna call CPS on her real-life friend and made an asinine video in which she stuck to her guns on it.  Her eggplant head is very simplistic once you get to the mush inside.  She has a vague, but ingrained notion of what a mother is supposed to be.  Her own mother, who was 16 when she got knocked up and passed her on to Grandma to raise, doesn't meet that standard, it seems.  Any mother who does something she does not like (such as talking trash to her) is unfit, and she has a special sore spot about mothers who "embarrass" their kids.  So, she got righteous and angry and stuck to it.

3. The Mother Rebellion blowback brought the Gold Incident into play.  Charlie mainly echoed the chorus of criticism in the comment section, a lot of which brought up dingleberries and all the other "embarrassing" shit she talks about, all of which ought to mortify her own mother and any kid she would have.  At this point, Chantal started feeling besieged right about the time med withdrawal should have been peaking.  So, like a shopping mall shooter, she just started firing in all directions, blasting friend and foe alike, which sent the dingbats into a tizzy.  _Now_ some of them finally get it.

4. I have no proof at all, but I suspect she is binging too, since she usually gets crabby and disappears when she is between diets and being a glutton.  She probably stuck to the Community Tab more out of laziness than acumen.  But while nothing is wiped from the internet, videos live longer in the public mind than texts.  So, she did herself a favor by not making a video, and deprived all of us who are salivating for one.  I expect a dry-teared soft-spoken one before the week is out.

5. I truly don't know what the fuck to believe.  Is she really having a hysterectomy?  Does she really have lung clots?  Is she really seeing doctors? I just await October 3rd, when hopefully something will be revealed.  It could all be dropped too, just like Bibi's mystery trip last November.

6.  She has already un-quit YouTube again.  Her latests posts open up the promise of a return at a later time.

7. I do believe Clotso was shocked by the "Should I Quit YouTube?" poll results.  Anyone with a brain knew how it would turn out, but I do think she expected to win that battle and was enraged again when it didn't turn out that way.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Sep 9, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> I have no proof at all, but I suspect she is binging too


I don't think a high standard of proof is required for this one.

I've been waiting for this moment for several months, the moment Chantal deletes her mods. They were probably all fans of Saint Charlie Gold and trying to get Chantal to calm down. Brilliant, unleash the Kraken.


----------



## River Horse (Sep 9, 2019)

Dutch Courage on your points 4 and 5. Re binging she shared at some stage recently that when she woke up one day the fact that the day before had been a binge free day. The way it was worded implied that this is a rare occurrence. I think stopping the Vyvanse was less about the anxiety and more that she was having to control her binge impulses herself and she can’t. 

The ‘hysterectomy’ I believe is not what she is even going in for. I believe that she has cysts and I think they are going to remove them. She replied to someone on a video that she had signed saying they can do a full hysterectomy if necessary when they operate. So she is totally playing that for views because she doesn’t even know for sure that she is getting one.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Sep 9, 2019)

Chantal cares about us less than YT because people on YT have faces and profit off of her.

If she could target us, or we somehow profited, we'd probably be higher on her hate list.

It reminds me of how Onision was bragging he "gets paid" to mock others on his channel, while "we" sit around and do it for free.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 9, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Here we go again!
> View attachment 929117


FOR REAL, GUYS

See in you in...oh, let’s call it two days, Chantal.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Sep 9, 2019)

River Horse said:


> In the comments of her 'hysterectomy journey' vid, someone asks if she is having a complete hysterectomy. She answers in the comments that she has signed the form to say they can do that when they open her up if it's necessary. Now considering her health it is likely to be necessary but it appears that technically she is going in to have the cysts removed, not necessarily a full hysterectomy.



Welcome to the farms, enjoy! 
In future, try take screenshots of this kinda stuff when you see it, she’s known to delete/disable comments and it’s more amusing to catch her in a lie with evidence of her own words


----------



## Strine (Sep 9, 2019)

God, if I'm grateful for one thing YouTube has given me, it's e-catfights between dumb fatasses who are evidently so hungry that their foot is in the mouth most of the time. Chantal can't even stay on good terms with other internet-addicted she-blobs; her sisters in arms. Imagine sharing a workplace with this belligerent ditch pig.


----------



## Strawberry Pocky (Sep 9, 2019)

Herein lies the problem with the internet.  Not just with cows like Chantal and ALR but in general.
Memory is short and turnover time is fast. Dozens and dozens aren't going to retain a lot of this insanity a week or two down the line (especially as she kept it to comments this time around instead of video form) Same as ALR releasing a new garbage vlog every single day, she buries her bullshit so quickly in new videos people forget her older lies.

It's great to have screenshots, big thanks to those who did the quick work.


----------



## River Horse (Sep 9, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Welcome to the farms, enjoy!
> In future, try take screenshots of this kinda stuff when you see it, she’s known to delete/disable comments and it’s more amusing to catch her in a lie with evidence of her own words



Probably not doing this right but here you go.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Sep 9, 2019)

I wonder if she'll do another "rebranding" when she makes her new Instagram and for her YouTube return. Oh, she was floating around the idea of reclaiming Foodie Beauty. Maybe she'll go that route and get a couple of weeks of mukbangs in before surgery. I do believe on some level she knows she might die under the knife, which makes this the perfect time for The Final Hurrah. 

I am extremely curious about what Malan's reaction will be after being this fatass's caregiver 24/7 for two full weeks after her surgery. Maybe he'll murder her.


----------



## fatfuck (Sep 9, 2019)

Strawberry Pocky said:


> Herein lies the problem with the internet.  Not just with cows like Chantal and ALR but in general.
> Memory is short and turnover time is fast. Dozens and dozens aren't going to retain a lot of this insanity a week or two down the line (especially as she kept it to comments this time around instead of video form) Same as ALR releasing a new garbage vlog every single day, she buries her bullshit so quickly in new videos people forget her older lies.
> 
> It's great to have screenshots, big thanks to those who did the quick work.



i don't think people have short memories, it's just that most don't bother when they start noticing a pattern that these cows are in and leave. there are very little people that stay around and get invested in a channel.

chantal thinks that there are random haters just waiting to drop a mean comment. what she doesn't understand is that she's the one making them. every single time she pulls shit like this she alienates a few viewers that had enough of her shit. some leave for good while a few stay and warn new subs about her true nature while occasionally checking in on a train wreck that is her channel.

there are only so many new subs that would watch this mind numbing content that these fatties produce. eventually these so called haters will greatly outnumber new subs and i guess that's when she'll either quit for good or permanently disable comments, unless she wants to spend 24/7 curating comments. she already does that a lot now but it would truly become a full-time job for her and she wouldn't be able to keep up with it. you can already see this with AL and the like/dislike on her videos.

these fatties truly believe that they're the ones coming out on top because they're profiting from views be it from haters or whatever. to top it off they are also delusional as they think they can stop and turn their life around and experience all the things they've missed out on whenever they want.

what they don't realize is that health has no price tag on it and that money is worthless. money can't buy time and you can't rewind it. they could be millionaires and still it wouldn't matter as they're prisoners in their own body and their own house. the only use they have for money is cutting the queue for an appointment with the reaper.


----------



## SassyAndMorbidlyObese (Sep 9, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> Cuntel screaming about reaction channels and “what YouTube is turning into” is just another way of showing how stupid she is.
> 
> YouTube was built on reaction channels. If you watch any original content from the first days of YouTube, people weren’t begging for watchers to sub, they were begging for reaction vids below.
> 
> ...


That's fascinating. I never knew/realised that. Ty for the history lesson 



fatfuck said:


> i don't think people have short memories, it's just that most don't bother when they start noticing a pattern that these cows are in and leave. there are very little people that stay around and get invested in a channel.
> 
> chantal thinks that there are random haters just waiting to drop a mean comment. what she doesn't understand is that she's the one making them. every single time she pulls shit like this she alienates a few viewers that had enough of her shit. some leave for good while a few stay and warn new subs about her true nature while occasionally checking in on a train wreck that is her channel.
> 
> ...


Health is wealth.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Sep 9, 2019)

River Horse said:


> Probably not doing this right but here you go.


That sneaky bitch. "My Hysterectomy Journey" indeed, she doesn't even think that she'll be having one. Just milking the keto moms for asspats.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 9, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> That sneaky bitch. "My Hysterectomy Journey" indeed, she doesn't even think that she'll be having one. Just jerking off the keto moms for asspats.



I hope she does, I hope they take the entire thing away so she can wake up and realise all that sympathy fishing became a reality.


----------



## Twinkie (Sep 9, 2019)

I mean, it's not like she cares.  She doesn't want kids.


----------



## PatTraverse (Sep 9, 2019)

What i have learned from this whole thing is that Chantal was right: fuck western medicine! The Vyvanse masterfully kept her emotions and crazy in check but it is all gone now. The beast is loose and it is wonderful once again.



Man vs persistent rat said:


> I think every one of her rampages has been caused by YT videos, I really don't know why. She has a lot to be bothered by with threads like this, especially as they open a rabbit hole for viewers who research her, but I think she just mentally blanks out other websites, vs. videos she gets recommended/encounters in her YT browsing that she feels are on 'her turf'. This keeps happening and she's been completely unable to fix herself, I think it might be because she has had some success abusing DMCA before, so considers YT more controllable, added to her delusions of grandeur from having a sub count that she can feel makes her better than small drama channels. Any channel her size or larger can also prompt rages when she sees people getting more success than herself, which might be why she's going hard over Charlie who has a lot of subs, and why she went insane over AL last year.


Chantal sees Youtube commentators and posters on Kiwifarms as faceless entities that she can label however she wants. She can just try and pretend that it is a handful of trolls who make hundred of burner accounts to attack her constantly to make herself believe that she is more loved than hated. Youtubers on reaction channels show themselves on camera and they are all of different backgrounds, sex and ethnicity so the illusion of there being just a few haters is destroyed.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Sep 9, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> I mean, it's not like she cares.  She doesn't want kids.


I think she does care. I don't think she wants kids, or ever wanted kids. She hates being told she can't have something, though, even if she didn't want it in the first place.

It's no wonder she hates the reaction channels run by fat moms. Not only are they more successful on YT, have less hate, have more fans, have the support of the same people who hate Chantal (which shatters her whole 'they hate me for my weight' illusion). They have kids, something she'll never be able to have. They have/have had successful relationships. They probably had men that wanted to commit to them, proposed to them, married them, intentionally had kids with them - all things Chantal doesn't have, hasn't had, won't ever have.

Most of them have hair, too. Something that she'll only lose more of when she has that hysterectomy.
Jabba's whole, "You're fat too, shut up" is so clearly, "You're fat too, why do they like you?"


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 9, 2019)

Why the hell does everything have to be a journey to these heifers? A hysterectomy isn't a massive deal, in the grand scheme of things. From what I recall when my mom had hers, it was like a few days in the hospital, and than about a month of recovery. A month of no heavy lifting isn't a fucking 'journey'. Have a journey around the block twice a day and lose some weight, Christ.


----------



## Sleepy Chickens (Sep 9, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Why the hell does everything have to be a journey to these heifers? A hysterectomy isn't a massive deal, in the grand scheme of things. From what I recall when my mom had hers, it was like a few days in the hospital, and than about a month of recovery. A month of no heavy lifting isn't a fucking 'journey'. Have a journey around the block twice a day and lose some weight, Christ.



I assume your mom wasn’t a 400+lb mentally ill, unhygienic, non-compliant landwhale, though. If she actually has a full histo, it’s gonna fuck her up for a minimum six months. She can’t handle a single moment of struggle, will be rife with issues, and  lots of repressed feelings about her neverkids that she’s currently stuffing down with chicken sausages and Doritos. The chimpouts will be plentiful. And I, personally, am HERE for that “journey”.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 9, 2019)

God, this whole debacle made 2007 Britney Spears look dignified by comparison.


----------



## MrsLoveMom (Sep 9, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> Hullo.  Sorry to be off-topic, but I just wanted to mention there's a really good thread for newbies over in the ALR forum:
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/new-member-or-thinking-of-joining-directory.56082/
> 
> Since it's over there, you may not have seen it, but it's definitely worth a read to help people get a feel for this place (especially the fat girl discussions).


Thank you! Appreciate the info.


----------



## sweetie_squad_4_lyfe (Sep 9, 2019)

what is up with her community post? she has comments turned off or something? it lets you add a comment but once you refresh its gone.


----------



## Mr Foster (Sep 9, 2019)

sweetie_squad_4_lyfe said:


> what is up with her community post? she has comments turned off or something? it lets you add a comment but once you refresh its gone.



She's literally sitting there jiggling-mad and deleting comments as they appear.

Jabba is bingin and beezin.


----------



## sweetie_squad_4_lyfe (Sep 9, 2019)

Mr Foster said:


> She's literally sitting there jiggling-mad and deleting comments as they appear.
> 
> Jabba is bingin and beezin.


it was like a second after i posted it. holy crap.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 9, 2019)

She needs to be fucking committed.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Sep 9, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Personally, I think more amphetamines are the answer.


I second Twinks suggestion.


----------



## Gravyisthewarmestcolor (Sep 9, 2019)

River Horse said:


> Dutch Courage on your points 4 and 5. Re binging she shared at some stage recently that when she woke up one day the fact that the day before had been a binge free day. The way it was worded implied that this is a rare occurrence. I think stopping the Vyvanse was less about the anxiety and more that she was having to control her binge impulses herself and she can’t.
> 
> The ‘hysterectomy’ I believe is not what she is even going in for. I believe that she has cysts and I think they are going to remove them. She replied to someone on a video that she had signed saying they can do a full hysterectomy if necessary when they operate. So she is totally playing that for views because she doesn’t even know for sure that she is getting one.


I can see the removal of cysts being the real procedure as well. My mother had that done years ago and she was home the same day not even needing to rest . Also she was 250 lbs .


----------



## Kentaro (Sep 9, 2019)

Gravyisthewarmestcolor said:


> I can see the removal of cysts being the real procedure as well. My mother had that done years ago and she was home the same day not even needing to rest . Also she was 250 lbs .


Well yea they could only remove her ovaries, that means she will never get to have kids tough as many others said.
Most women freeze their eggs before such a procedure, but not Chantal, she doesnt give a shit about kids or so she says.
I bet half my bank account she just lied about the kids and this surgery is gonna make her really salty.
IF she ever goes trough with it. Only time will tell.

Also 250 lbs for a woman? Thats really heavy.


----------



## THOTto (Sep 9, 2019)

Gravyisthewarmestcolor said:


> I can see the removal of cysts being the real procedure as well. My mother had that done years ago and she was home the same day not even needing to rest . Also she was 250 lbs .


Your mom is fat and I wouldn’t have sex with her.


----------



## thejackal (Sep 9, 2019)

There's no surgery.  Remember this is a woman that LARPed as a vegan for months on Yewtube then blubbered about how she'd been eating meat the entire time and had to "come clean" about it.   If there is a surgery she's going to become permanently bed bound.  There's no way she'll have the strenght necessary mentally to make sure she cleans the wound and gets out of bed on the daily so her muscles don't atrophy.  

I guarantee that if she has the surgery she'll become bed bound.  Which is why she won't have it.  Deep down she knows she can't handle it.  She'd rather die slowly than have it and have to face her demons about weight and exercise.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Sep 9, 2019)

I'm not 100% on this, so correct me if wrong.

She's mentioned it in the past, and mentioned in her recent post about getting rid of the mods, that she removed the word filters from her comments. It looks like she turned them back on. Normally she probably has it set to hide any comments with the words "fat", "crazy", "whale", etc. It looks like maybe what she's done now is add very common words to the filter so that all comments are hidden automatically.


----------



## SodaLove (Sep 9, 2019)

She probably just clicked the hold all comments for review option


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 9, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Why the hell does everything have to be a journey to these heifers? A hysterectomy isn't a massive deal, in the grand scheme of things.



Everything’s a journey when fifteen steps is a morning jog for you.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 9, 2019)

I think deathfatties love the word "journey" because it suggests a long process with many twists and turns and no expected outcome.  So, if they break their diets, if they indulge in gluttony, if they have mental breakdowns, if they get caught telling lies...it is all part of the journey.

A Journey does not require ambition and does not begin with a defined goal.  It is roughly synonymous with "wandering", but "join me in my weightloss wandering" does not have the same ring to it.

Frankly, "journey" as a term denoting a vague life quest was overused back in the heyday of reality TV circa 2000-2005 or so.  But fatsos still like it and use it (and also seem to still use a lot of other reality show words from the 00's).


----------



## Whatthefuck (Sep 9, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> I think deathfatties love the word "journey" because it suggests a long process with many twists and turns and no expected outcome.  So, if they break their diets, if they indulge in gluttony, if they have mental breakdowns, if they get caught telling lies...it is all part of the journey.
> 
> A Journey does not require ambition and does not begin with a defined goal.  It is roughly synonymous with "wandering", but "join me in my weightloss wandering" does not have the same ring to it.
> 
> Frankly, "journey" as a term denoting a vague life quest was overused back in the heyday of reality TV circa 2000-2005 or so.  But fatsos still like it and use it (and also seem to still use a lot of other reality show words from the 00's).


Yeah, "journey" gives them an out. We've all seen that these folks always leave wiggle room. They make no absolutes. They make excuses in advance to make excuses when they fail. If they were serious it'd be something like "plan", "progress", "transformation". Anything that has a finite outcome with no room to deviate. That's not to say you don't fall off occasionally or whatever, but it's more of a verbal and mental affirmation that there is a definite plan in place and a firm goal to reach. 

These gorls just can't set definite goals without eking out a bit of room to fail in order to excuse themselves whether it me muh mental, muh disability, muh condishuns. There's always an excuse to fail before they even get started.


----------



## Twinkie (Sep 9, 2019)

Mr Foster said:


> She's literally sitting there jiggling-mad and deleting comments as they appear.
> 
> Jabba is bingin and beezin.



But I thought she can't delete comments on community posts? I thought that's what made community posts the best


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 9, 2019)

There's an option to approve posts before they go live.  So it's possible Chantal has received and read comments but is not approving them.  It allows her to control the public narrative better and with getting all the shit comments easier to approve the asspats than remove the 'hayder' comments... or approve none at all as she was going through her furious community meltdown.  

The fact she thinks she can do some sort of eating again on camera and knows it's a slippery slope but will be cautious.. is laughable when she can't even fucking tell when she's cycling, chimping hard and that at some times the best thing to say and do - is nothing. 

I agree with Dutch - She's probably on some sort of binge as her shit show yesterday/last night shows her impulse and compulsive issues are just spazzing out.  I guess after 8 weeks or so of being toned down, that part of her brain from withdrawal probably got majorly jolted.  And yes, she went through a sort of chimp out when she stopped taking the LExapro AMA even though it wasn't as long and not that set into her system fully - seems her brain is sensitive to any change in biochemistry... perhaps why she's so 'addicted' to fatty salty shit food.


----------



## MrsLoveMom (Sep 9, 2019)

How in actual hell will a surgeon be able to dig through all those layers of fat to even FIND her ovaries, etc??????


----------



## thejackal (Sep 9, 2019)

MrsLoveMom said:


> How in actual hell will a surgeon be able to dig through all those layers of fat to even FIND her ovaries, etc??????



It will be absolute hell, on the entire surgical team and on Chantal herself.  She has no clue how much pain she's going to be in after they basically take a saw to her abdomen and hold her gut fat back with calipers and surgical techs.

If she goes through with it without losing weight and changing her attitude she will become bed bound, it's almost guaranteed IMO.   Which is why she won't go through with it.  I really just hope she isn't wasting the Doctors' time like she is her own.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 9, 2019)

thejackal said:


> It will be absolute hell, on the entire surgical team and on Chantal herself.  She has no clue how much pain she's going to be in after they basically take a saw to her abdomen and hold her gut fat back with calipers and surgical techs.
> 
> If she goes through with it without losing weight and changing her attitude she will become bed bound, it's almost guaranteed IMO.   Which is why she won't go through with it.  I really just hope she isn't wasting the Doctors' time like she is her own.



She better pray she never needs her appendix out cause that’s just as invasive and painful, she’d be screwed.


----------



## Twinkie (Sep 9, 2019)

It's a testament to how fucking deluded Chantal is that she decides (chimpouts and quits nonwithstanding) to start doing mukbangs again at a time when she should be trying her hardest to lose as much weight as possible before her alleged surgery date at the beginning of October.


----------



## thejackal (Sep 9, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> It's a testament to how fucking deluded Chantal is that she decides (chimpouts and quits nonwithstanding) to start doing mukbangs again at a time when she should be trying her hardest to lose as much weight as possible before her alleged surgery date at the beginning of October.



Yes it is.   The cuntiness and smarm and self-satisfied delusions of that "hysterectomy journey" was peak Chantal.  Yea, you showed everybody gorl.  You lied about your cardio health to the medical team and died on the table.  You went out dunking on the haydurs.


----------



## Barbarella (Sep 9, 2019)

A lot of times a doc will snip the appendix while doing an open surgery, just to prevent having to do it later. It’s a useless, vestigial organ and they wouldn’t want to open Chantel up for that.  Of course, Chanel would have to give permission first. 

I wonder if a doctor said that she needs this surgery urgently, but can only do it if she loses 50 lbs? She probably said “No prob, I’m on a diet right now and walking and exercising “ while in reality, she’s scarfing down Arby’s and Pizza Pizza. 

Maybe the stress of knowing she needs surgery but will never lose the weight is a contributing factor to these chimpouts.  She’s probably thinking they’ll do it even if she hasn’t lost wait or even gained, and then it’ll be cancelled on her pre-op hospital intake when they discover she’s up to 450.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 9, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> A lot of times a doc will snip the appendix while doing an open surgery, just to prevent having to do it later. It’s a useless, vestigial organ and they wouldn’t want to open Chantel up for that.  Of course, Chanel would have to give permission first.
> 
> I wonder if a doctor said that she needs this surgery urgently, but can only do it if she loses 50 lbs? She probably said “No prob, I’m on a diet right now and walking and exercising “ while in reality, she’s scarfing down Arby’s and Pizza Pizza.
> 
> Maybe the stress of knowing she needs surgery but will never lose the weight is a contributing factor to these chimpouts.  She’s probably thinking they’ll do it even if she hasn’t lost wait or even gained, and then it’ll be cancelled on her pre-op hospital intake when they discover she’s up to 450.


You mean up to 367. She’ll be up to 367. No matter what she’s up to, that’s what’s going to get reported back.


----------



## Mr Foster (Sep 9, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> But I thought she can't delete comments on community posts? I thought that's what made community posts the best



I'm not sure if she can actually? So she has to wipe the whole thing every time someone comments?


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Sep 9, 2019)

Imagine the stench of her open cavity. Like a McDonalds kitchen dumpster on a hot summer.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Sep 9, 2019)

Mr Foster said:


> I'm not sure if she can actually? So she has to wipe the whole thing every time someone comments?



There is a hold all comments for approval feature for community posts too.


----------



## fattie_boom_boom (Sep 9, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> Imagine the stench of her open cavity. Like a McDonalds kitchen dumpster on a hot summer.


Don't forget the subtle hint of clotted chicken blood left out in the sun (inside a plastic bag) for a couple days.

I would wager that a quick whiff of Hamber's gash could make 99/100 champion elk-dick eaters from Fear Factor either pass out or immediately violently chum all over the nearest cameraman.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Sep 9, 2019)

Kentaro said:


> Well yea they could only remove her ovaries, that means she will never get to have kids tough as many others said.
> Most women freeze their eggs before such a procedure, but not Chantal, she doesnt give a shit about kids or so she says.


No point freezing unfertilised eggs at age 35 when you never tried to have kids, don't like kids, have no money to pay the ongoing fees associated with the procedure and the projected success rate would be low. Who cares if she can't have kids, she doesn't. She can't now anyway most likely since she's got more cyst than ovary at this point.



thejackal said:


> There's no surgery. Remember this is a woman that LARPed as a vegan for months on Yewtube then blubbered about how she'd been eating meat the entire time and had to "come clean" about it. If there is a surgery she's going to become permanently bed bound. There's no way she'll have the strenght necessary mentally to make sure she cleans the wound and gets out of bed on the daily so her muscles don't atrophy.


Even if a surgeon wants to take them out and is trying to get her to prep to do it, I can't see her passing enough pre-surgery checks since she's only going to gain weight, not lose and therefore only become higher risk before any procedure date.

Like the magic clots that were there and then not there and the blood thinners she's still taking for nonexistent clots that also incidentally work for high blood pressure which she apparently doesn't have*, this scheduled surgery date will probably magically evaporate on the horizon.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Sep 9, 2019)

She's so stupid. This is the time to film. Going on a fast food parade and eating 10k calories in an afternoon - that's the content that would be popular. Those vlogs are the real money makers. And mukbangs are her favorite thing to do. Yet it's the only time she doesn't film. 

She could use it for her narrative too. "This is my rock bottom." "This is my before." Whatever.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Sep 9, 2019)

Despite her love for comparing herself to AL, in terms of knowing what gets views and how to build a following and exploiting personal occurances, AL is playing chess and Chantal is playing tic-tac-toe on shit-stained toilet paper.


----------



## Dixie Normous (Sep 9, 2019)

It'll be interesting to see how the surgical menopause will effect her physically and psychologically. I'm guessing those last few precious tufts of hair on her head will  be gone and her moustache more glorious than ever.


----------



## CH 815 (Sep 9, 2019)

Do you think she checked back into the Psychemerg?


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 9, 2019)

Gastric Ghoul said:


> Do you think she checked back into the Psychemerg?


She's probably passed out on the sofa in her underwear, with Arby's sauce all over her face, surrounded by ripped open beef n cheddar wrappers.


----------



## mannequin (Sep 9, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> She's probably passed out on the sofa in her underwear, with Arby's sauce all over her face, surrounded by ripped open beef n cheddar wrappers.


You think she can find underwear big enough for her anymore?


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 9, 2019)

mannequin said:


> You think she can find underwear big enough for her anymore?


Didn't she show some of her parachute sized granny panties in that weird room tour she did not long ago?


----------



## CH 815 (Sep 9, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Didn't she show some of her parachute sized granny panties in that weird room tour she did not long ago?


Yes! They had their very own drawer (for one pair) in her makeup desk.


----------



## River Horse (Sep 9, 2019)

Gastric Ghoul said:


> Yes! They had their very own drawer (for one pair) in her makeup desk.



Has anyone ranted yet that furniture is fat phobic because they can only fit one item in a drawer?


----------



## THOTto (Sep 10, 2019)

Since she’s silent tonight I wanted to leak rare footage of Chantal dancing at a club. 


Spoiler: Truly graceful


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Sep 10, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> Maybe the stress of knowing she needs surgery but will never lose the weight is a contributing factor to these chimpouts.  She’s probably thinking they’ll do it even if she hasn’t lost wait or even gained, and then it’ll be cancelled on her pre-op hospital intake when they discover she’s up to 450.



Hasn't she seen My 600lb Life? Doesn't she know they aren't going to do the surgery if she hasn't lost weight, or worse, gained? Or maybe she secretly wants to go inpatient, and hopes they will force her into treatment.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 10, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> Hasn't she seen My 600lb Life? Doesn't she know they aren't going to do the surgery if she hasn't lost weight, or worse, gained? Or maybe she secretly wants to go inpatient, and hopes they will force her into treatment.



I doubt she is smart(?) enough to think with such complexity.

I think it is very simple.  Remember back in high school or middle school when you had a report due in six weeks?  For the first three weeks, you wouldn't even think about it, because the due date was so far off.  By week 4, you'd start thinking "maybe I ought to get started on it", but there'd be something good on TV and you'd put it off another day, figuring you still had two weeks left.  By week 5, you'd start telling yourself "okay, I'll just work really hard for the last four days before it is due" and then go hang out with your friends instead.  48 hours before due date, you'd sit down at a table with a pencil and paper and proceed to be distracted by even the most mundane shit.  The morning before it is due, you'd tell yourself you'll just enjoy the day and work all fucking night to get it done.  12 hours before it is due, you'd tell yourself you'll just take a little nap until 3AM, then get up and do it all in 5 hours.  You'd wake up at 7AM and that's it; no time to do it. The best you could hope for now is for the teacher to give you an extension, which you would then waste too.

Procrastination and laziness go hand in hand.  I think her thought process is much like what I described above.  She still has a month (less, actually).  She'll not worry about it until 2 weeks are left.  Then, she thinks she will fast for two weeks.  After eating herself into a stupor for yet another week, she'll bank on fasting for a week.  Two days before the surgery, she will be buying cheeseburgers and planning to fast for 24 hours.  On the way to surgery, she will stop and get a pumpkin cream latte.  Then, she will ask the docs for an extension.

Nothing clever or Machiavellian about it.  Just lazy procrastination, which has always been her style.


----------



## welsho (Sep 10, 2019)

She's admitted to just throwing her (please let them be at least laundered) clothes about her room and rooting around like an animal to find something to wear. 

Going off vyvanse, some sort of relationship shift happening with Bibi, being "bullied" by yt reactors and the stress of being cut open has set her off something fierce. Girl was positively bonkers the other night; no doubt a visit to psychemerge happened followed by several stops for food on the way home because she had a stressful time. 

Won't be surprised if her op is cancelled/postponed because she's too much of a pussy to go through it.


----------



## Nicotine Fetish (Sep 11, 2019)

Chantal rebooting. Please wait. We will resume our regularly planned content after this Arby’s break!


----------



## Gawdamit (Sep 11, 2019)

is Chantal having a big hissy fit?


----------



## MissLosR (Sep 11, 2019)

Gawdamit said:


> is Chantal having a big hissy fit?


The answer to this is almost always yes, but yes, on her Youtube Community tab she says



			
				Big Beautiful Me said:
			
		

> I don't think I am well. I am going to stay offline for real guys until I can get my head straight because I honestly feel like I am losing my mind and lashing out at everyone. That is clearly only going to cause me more problems. I don't know when I will be back but I think it is clear we can all agree that is best for now.


 
in response to her being snarky to everyone and mass deleting comments for a few days.


----------



## Wyzzerd (Sep 11, 2019)

River Horse said:


> Has anyone ranted yet that furniture is fat phobic because they can only fit one item in a drawer?



There have been quite a few that rant about fatphobic furniture in the fat acceptance thread, but it's always about how anything that isn't made from reinforced steel girders breaks underneath their gargantuan weight. Nobody has gone for the clothes too big to fit in drawers angle yet.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Sep 11, 2019)

Wyzzerd said:


> There have been quite a few that rant about fatphobic furniture in the fat acceptance thread, but it's always about how anything that isn't made from reinforced steel girders breaks underneath their gargantuan weight. Nobody has gone for the clothes too big to fit on drawers angle yet.



Always new frontiers in self-pity, I s'pose.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Sep 11, 2019)

Fat Muslim Amy set her comments to "review all" or whatever on the 9th, the same day as Chantal. I can't tell who did it first, but I'm betting it was Amy. It looks like Jabba is not only copying ALR's every move, but now copying Fat Amy too. What a psycho.


----------



## Wyzzerd (Sep 11, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Fat Muslim Amy set her comments to "review all" or whatever on the 9th, the same day as Chantal. I can't tell who did it first, but I'm betting it was Amy. It looks like Jabba is not only copying ALR's every move, but now copying Fat Amy too. What a psycho.



At the rate all these deathfats are playing copycat they will all give up the ghost during the same week. It's going to be dizzying trying to keep track of all the obituaries at once.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Sep 11, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Fat Muslim Amy set her comments to "review all" or whatever on the 9th, the same day as Chantal. I can't tell who did it first, but I'm betting it was Amy. It looks like Jabba is not only copying ALR's every move, but now copying Fat Amy too. What a psycho.



IDK about the others but maybe Amy did it because of 9/11? Someone at the mosque on Friday could have said "next week you might want to consider taking steps to secure your social media from hatespeech" and she took people telling her "you're fat and are gonna die" as h8peach


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Sep 11, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 924685
> 
> Mukbang with storytime about shit.
> 
> ...



I know this is super late,  & idk if anyone already caught this, but I was watching it again with my earphones in & at around 19:30-19:40 she lifts her ass cheek & farts & then grunts. She is just so nasty.  Thought I’d share since our queen of farts hasn’t been active & some might be missing her grossness.


----------



## weaselhat (Sep 11, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> IDK about the others but maybe Amy did it because of 9/11? Someone at the mosque on Friday could have said "next week you might want to consider taking steps to secure your social media from hatespeech" and she took people telling her "you're fat and are gonna die" as h8peach


Amy probably  did it because she is an idiot who didn't realize buying knock off purses to try to sell them was illegal and was probably getting shit in the comments for it.  See Also,  because she's an idiot.


----------



## Kentaro (Sep 11, 2019)

Big Al's Crusty Sty said:


> I know this is super late,  & idk if anyone already caught this, but I was watching it again with my earphones in & at around 19:30-19:40 she lifts her ass cheek & farts & then grunts. She is just so nasty.  Thought I’d share since our queen of farts hasn’t been active & some might be missing her grossness.


Yea she herself commented under her video and pointed it out with a timestamp, lmao. Shes absolutely nasty and has a major poop and fart (piss too?) fetish.
Proof is in her many TMI stories and disgusting homeless adventures.


----------



## Sham (Sep 11, 2019)

Big Al's Crusty Sty said:


> I know this is super late,  & idk if anyone already caught this, but I was watching it again with my earphones in & at around 19:30-19:40 she lifts her ass cheek & farts & then grunts. She is just so nasty.  Thought I’d share since our queen of farts hasn’t been active & some might be missing her grossness.



OMG, yeah, this is Chintal confirmed. @JadeyL was awesome enough to catch this for us before gorl obliterated her comments in a rage.



JadeyL said:


> View attachment 925321
> 
> I know Chantal is past the point of having any dignity left... but come on, man...


----------



## dismissfrogs (Sep 12, 2019)

isn't she done eating yet? hurry back, it's boring


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 12, 2019)

"Oh boy!" said no one.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Sep 12, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> "Oh boy!" said no one.
> View attachment 933032


_Yass queen!_ Arby's car mukbang and declaration of not being a weightloss channel, please.


----------



## JustSomeRando (Sep 12, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> _Yass queen!_ Arby's car mukbang and declaration of not being a weightloss channel, please.


Don't forget the sprinkling of "You don't know what I'm working on off camera. I'm not going to put personal stuff out there anymore" nom nom


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 12, 2019)

"Hey guys hey guys hey anyway I decided I'm not going to have the hysterectomy and I'm going to go on an Arbys cheese sauce cleanse to try and remove my uterus the natural way."


----------



## Strine (Sep 12, 2019)

"Guess whose back?" Honours of English queen. I wonder if she'll have yet another chimpout like she always does when confronted with the fact that other people have thoughts and memories, and remember that she said she was quitting YT. Nothing fries her fat-clogged brain faster than being held to her own word. I hope she can shed some light on the upcoming surgery before her next meltdown, but these days she's so stupid and crazy and deceitful that she can't even keep her lies straight.

Prior to this year, she was just a narc fatass who lied about her embarrassing life and whored for attention online. She was severely delusional, but she wasn't actually insane. Over the last twelve months or so, though, she's absolutely lost her mind. The likeliest cause was Bibi dumping her for his "sister", but whatever it was, it broke something. She always lied, but her 2019 lies are different every time - she can't even keep track of her false narratives, or is deliberately trying to obfuscate what's really happening in the dumbest way possible. She's having reinventions and meltdowns twice in a week. She's also piling on weight, and seemingly getting crazier and she gets fatter. I wonder where this will go: my money is on a continuing speed-up of weight gain and insanity until she just drops dead, but who knows.

I was going to say I hope we get some info about the surgery, but at this point, nothing she says has any credibility whatsoever unless she films and uploads proof of it. The boy who cried wolf has nothing on this bitch; nobody believes anything she says about anything. Consider that she is now at a point where if she says she's going to the supermarket, we don't take her word for it. It's plausible for her to actually be getting the surgery, but that's it. If she survives it - big "if" - she'll then have an early menopause, which will accelerate weight gain and pander to her munchie streak with HRT et cetera, until she just drops dead because she thought cyst removal would negate the effects of eating 7000 calories a day. Whatever shattered her psyche last year sent her off the edge of a cliff, and we're just watching her flail around now until she hits the bottom. But I still want to know what it was!


----------



## estes (Sep 12, 2019)

Hey hey atleast after the surgery she will have lost some weight


Spoiler



the weight of the ovaries in specific


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 12, 2019)

She's "re-branded".  Again.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 12, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> "Oh boy!" said no one.
> View attachment 933032



Ah so that’s what that ominous shiver I felt when I woke up was


----------



## Casket Base (Sep 12, 2019)

Strine said:


> Guess whose back?



Well, technically speaking, it is her backside she's showing.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 12, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> "Oh boy!" said no one.
> View attachment 933032



"Guess *whose *back"
"Currently in the process of completely an undergraduate degree"
Instead of leaving in a huff & stuffing her face, you'd think she would spend some time getting smarter.

I bet she's fatter.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 12, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> She's "re-branded".  Again.
> 
> View attachment 933145


 
Nothing insane or mentally ill about this one bit.  Most people having a hysterectomy in three weeks would do the same thing.


----------



## Igotdigusted (Sep 12, 2019)

Consider me flabbergasted....


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Sep 12, 2019)

Strine said:


> "Guess whose back?" Honours of English queen. I wonder if she'll have yet another chimpout like she always does when confronted with the fact that other people have thoughts and memories, and remember that she said she was quitting YT. Nothing fries her fat-clogged brain faster than being held to her own word. I hope she can shed some light on the upcoming surgery before her next meltdown, but these days she's so stupid and crazy and deceitful that she can't even keep her lies straight.
> 
> Prior to this year, she was just a narc fatass who lied about her embarrassing life and whored for attention online. She was severely delusional, but she wasn't actually insane. Over the last twelve months or so, though, she's absolutely lost her mind. The likeliest cause was Bibi dumping her for his "sister", but whatever it was, it broke something. She always lied, but her 2019 lies are different every time - she can't even keep track of her false narratives, or is deliberately trying to obfuscate what's really happening in the dumbest way possible. She's having reinventions and meltdowns twice in a week. She's also piling on weight, and seemingly getting crazier and she gets fatter. I wonder where this will go: my money is on a continuing speed-up of weight gain and insanity until she just drops dead, but who knows.
> 
> I was going to say I hope we get some info about the surgery, but at this point, nothing she says has any credibility whatsoever unless she films and uploads proof of it. The boy who cried wolf has nothing on this bitch; nobody believes anything she says about anything. Consider that she is now at a point where if she says she's going to the supermarket, we don't take her word for it. It's plausible for her to actually be getting the surgery, but that's it. If she survives it - big "if" - she'll then have an early menopause, which will accelerate weight gain and pander to her munchie streak with HRT et cetera, until she just drops dead because she thought cyst removal would negate the effects of eating 7000 calories a day. Whatever shattered her psyche last year sent her off the edge of a cliff, and we're just watching her flail around now until she hits the bottom. But I still want to know what it was!


I think I found her around BiBi leaving time.  Is that when she took a turn for the worse and the crazy ramped up ? I mean she’s obviously always been a mess.  But I think you’re onto something with the suggestion some incident or change caused her  to go off the rails, and  little miss share my life is hiding.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Sep 12, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Oh, she was floating around the idea of reclaiming Foodie Beauty. Maybe she'll go that route and get a couple of weeks of mukbangs in before surgery. I do believe on some level she knows she might die under the knife, which makes this the perfect time for The Final Hurrah.



Just sayin'.


----------



## Sleepy Chickens (Sep 12, 2019)

YES! Can not wait to see how tight that food tray fits across your gunt now, you dainty 367lb beauty.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Sep 12, 2019)

So we might have a last month of our Chantal's journey? Damn, gorl, i hope you'll go for a mad muckbang route, we need to have a good laught before she dies.


----------



## Mr Foster (Sep 12, 2019)

The human sphere is not having a operation. No surgeon is going to put her under GA.  Not unless they want a death in a routine surgery on their record. 

But, obviously I could be wrong .


----------



## Whatthefuck (Sep 12, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> I think I found her around BiBi leaving time.  Is that when she took a turn for the worse and the crazy ramped up ? I mean she’s obviously always been a mess.  But I think you’re onto something with the suggestion some incident or change caused her  to go off the rails, and  little miss share my life is hiding.


Yep, that's around the time she seriously started to spiral. Her cycles started getting out of control around then where she'd cycle all the way through in 24 hours sometimes. I think we can see it coming, though, starting around the time that McDonald's homeless guy shit went down. She unhinged a bit then. Of course, this year we also saw the rise of the reaction channels so maybe that was a bit more pressure. Chantal is nothing if not a tissue paper thin skinned narcissist. 

I will say that I don't believe for one second, like I literally think there is zero percent chance, that she is having surgery or is even working toward surgery with her "medical team". I think this mental spiral is want happens when narcs get backed into a corner. Perhaps she's thought of whatever lie she plans to use to explain away not having surgery. I simply refuse to believe that a woman in her state would be approved for a surgery that is arguably elective. She needs it for sure, but it's no an emergency...we'd for fucking sure know if it was.


----------



## irishAzoth (Sep 12, 2019)

Chantal really going for a last hurrah before the supposed surgery I legit respect this. Do it up gorl!!
Watch we are going to get an Arby Mukbang the same day as her "surgery"


----------



## DongMiguel (Sep 12, 2019)

Strine said:


> Prior to this year, she was just a narc fatass who lied about her embarrassing life and whored for attention online. She was severely delusional, but she wasn't actually insane. Over the last twelve months or so, though, she's absolutely lost her mind. The likeliest cause was Bibi dumping her for his "sister", but whatever it was, it broke something. She always lied, but her 2019 lies are different every time - she can't even keep track of her false narratives, or is deliberately trying to obfuscate what's really happening in the dumbest way possible. She's having reinventions and meltdowns twice in a week. She's also piling on weight, and seemingly getting crazier and she gets fatter. I wonder where this will go: my money is on a continuing speed-up of weight gain and insanity until she just drops dead, but who knows.



I actually think she really started going off the rails around the time she was caught openly lying about going back through the McDonald's drive-thru to pick up an order for a homeless man, despite it clearly showing, between cuts, that her car didn't even move a damn inch. I think, prior to that episode, she thought she could get away with the constant lies and inconsistencies, but then the realization settled in that a lot of her viewers weren't as dumb as she expected they would be (or as dumb as she is, I guess). At that point, she started becoming increasingly neurotic about her channel, shutting off comments, deleting videos and ranting before quitting YT. 

There were some earlier signs of this, specifically with weight-loss failures, lies about being vegan, and other episodes ... but that moment changed things, I believe. I think it scared her - the backlash she received. It was very similar to the backlash she's experienced with the story about the Muslim girl in the psyche ward.


----------



## SodaLove (Sep 12, 2019)

I’m so happy Chantal followed through with her promise and took a break from YouTube to take care of her mental health and really think about what’s most important in her life: Arby’s


----------



## Princess Ariel (Sep 12, 2019)

I’m sure Chantal has reflected on her past behavior and arrived at a healthy, productive and happy place mentally. After just a few days she is now ready to apologize and take her health seriously. 

Everything will be fine now!


----------



## Ellana (Sep 12, 2019)

We should take a moment to appreciate a few of these comments before they're obliterated in the coming days... possibly hours.



















Oh yes, don't forget the sheep crying racist ... fitting avatar.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Sep 12, 2019)

Based on her imbecilic rebrands, Chantal must think search engine optimisation is something the police do.


----------



## CHINARED (Sep 12, 2019)

Shes at it again....Funny she pauses video at end then comes back to show us shes throwing out the "empty" box. Bitch its now nightime. You did NOT drive around for a couple of hours w.out eating the rest of that slop.









						BOSTON PIZZA PEPPERONI PIZZA POUTINE (FRIES) FOOD REVIEW
					

#mukbang #bostonpizza #fastfoodreview Hey guys! So Boston Pizza has been advertising this pizza poutine so I thought I would give it a try! I also discuss my...




					youtu.be


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Sep 12, 2019)

I guess we'll add the "should I leave?" poll to the list of polls she'll ignore because the response wasn't what she wanted to hear.

Sure, technically she might have left briefly, but I know I read that poll as asking if she should fuck off for good. I can't be the only one.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 12, 2019)

Embedded  version.  @*Kamov Ka-50 care to archive? 





*


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Sep 12, 2019)

I don't get the negative ratings on the video - the entire point is to goad her into eating massive amounts of junk food, right? Girl is doing good. She even bothered putting some makeup on.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Sep 12, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Embedded  version.  @*Kamov Ka-50 care to archive?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got it archived but the site is being a shit. I'll either edit this post with an embedded archive or post mega link to it.

Edit: fuck it, the it's not uploading here directly
Archive of BOSTON PIZZA PEPPERONI PIZZA POUTINE (FRIES) FOOD REVIEW
Mega Link




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Sep 12, 2019)

Thought she wasn’t eating in her car anymore??
Thought pepperoni caused cancer??

Being a fat hypocrite??....”let’s get to, let’s get to” I guess...


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Sep 12, 2019)

The old man must've told his friends.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Sep 12, 2019)

I don't think I've ever been able to see her tattoo this well before. It says a lot about her.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Sep 12, 2019)

This certainly isn't surprising in the least, but this is the first time I have actually felt angered watching one of her videos. I used to just like to laugh at her for the most part. But the level of trolling, arrogance, and just straight stupidity actually pissed me off.

"I can't go the rest of my life without another Taco Bell Chalupa." This is an actually fucking quote. She says it with the same sincerity as someone saying "I can't go without water for the rest of my life." (P.S. I don't think she really believes that).

Bitch please. You have had your quota of Taco Bell for 10 lifetimes. You have to accept that. Since she loves comparing food addiction to drugs so much, what if a heroin addict just shoots up once a week instead of everyday? (And does it for yt money which is even more fucking disgusting).

Your doctor was laughing at you because he knows you are a lost cause and he just wanted to get you out the door. I love how she made it a point to film herself throwing the leftover food in the dumpster. Do you really want points for that? You are so gross. But let's be real, she is just trolling for views or is just the stupidest person on the planet. I really want something bad to happen to her.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 12, 2019)

I may have let out an undignified snort-laugh when I saw the thumbnail.  So much for dropping some weight for the "surgery."  Her jowls are developing jowls.

That tattoo is even more hideously trashy up close.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 12, 2019)

Good fucking grief.

Hysterectomy, lung clots, hypertension, cysts be damned...back to eating in her car with her highchair tray!!

It's fitting that she is wearing lipstick the color of what is usually seen on corpses.

She's not sorry for any of the shit she pulled.  She'll just "keep going" and "live with" opinions.  No apology; she stands by everything she said.

Of course, she has to eat the worst food possible: pizza.  Sorry, I meant _poutine_.  Er, no, I meant _pizza-smothered poutine_ (I mean, what the _actual fuck_??) 

The pizza-poutine might even be too heavy for the tray, as it turns out.  She also has water to drink (obviously, she is being health-conscious here)  The cost? $13.55 Canadian, which seems kinda steep for soggy fries buried under cheap-looking pizza toppings.  It looks awful; like something only a deathfatty could conceive of, let alone buy.  "It is salty", she tells us.  She claims she won't eat the whole thing "right now" (and adds an overlay that says "or at all")

Don't worry-- she's still preparing for her operation.  This IS her new diet.  She says she lost seven pounds since last weigh-in. 

The psychiatrist told her depriving herself is not realistic.  Never going to Taco Bell is not realistic.  She says he said don't eat in the car, but he meant when she is _alone_.  She's making a video now, so she is not alone.  She says her goal is to "not be the healthiest eater"  (GOAL ACHIEVED!)  She tells us she has been on an all-potato diet but that didn't work, and an all-banana diet, but that didn't work either. 

So now she is "getting back to basics"  She tells us the shrink asked her if she stopped eating in her car, and she says NO! in a bitchy, fed-up voice.  He laughed at that.  He asked her if she likes going to the gym, and she again says NO in a bitchy voice.  He also laughed at that.  So, he sounds like a very fun, with-it psychiatrist. She claims to be on meds again.

"So, I'm doing a lot better", she sums up, after offering so much evidence.

She refers to that fucking stupid piece of cake again, and the psychiatrist said, "why didn't you just _have_ that piece of cake?" (Memo to Chantal: you _did_ have that cake, you moron) Chantal says it is because the moment she hears she can't have carbs or meat, she binges. She finds this uproariously funny, and laughs loudly.





"I have to be realistic in what I do", Clotso tells us, shoveling another mouthful in.

"If you fully deny yourself something, you're gonna end up binging on it" (No explanation as to why she is binging right now, though) She is eating this because labeling food as "bad" is bad.

We get a text with the profound message (uncredited) that "it is better to re-learn healthy behavior around unhealthy food" (as opposed to what?  Learning how to eat delicious and nutritious food??)  Gawd, she is so stupid, it boggles my mind...

The thing that I _do_ do, is a one-serving diet" she tells us, apparently the only concession to the psychiatrist she will make.  Never mind that there are four servings in front of her fat face as she tells us this...

"My diet _was_ a lot of binging" she tells us, as if it were all over, as the cheese starts to coagulate in front of her.  "But...but...but...uhm", and she never finishes the thought.

Another thing to consider is a 90/10 rule, or even an 80/20 rule (you can see how well she has thought this out), which means get most of your calories from "healthy food".  Get a load of this deathfatty!  She is sitting in front of 1320 calories (her estimate, I suspect it is more).  That doesn't look like "healthy calories", so if I use her own math, she needs about 5280 healthy calories today on top of it.

She's gonna make a video showing us how she has been eating (or "how I am _going _to be eating", she corrects herself.  Once again, she is confusing vague future plans with what she has already done)

"I think that will be more successful for me", she says, out of breath. 

"My goal is to lose some weight for surgery" she tells us, but acknowledges people might not believe her until she actually loses weight.  She has "maintained" her weight ever since starting her channel.

"So...yeah"

Not all food videos will be in her car, she tells us.  A lot will be, but some will be home-cooked recipes.  She wants to make great videos this month, since in Vlogtober she will be recovering from surgery.

She gasps a few times, and says "this is really good...like it really is" even though she keeps complaining how salty it is.

She claims she will throw the leftovers out.

She will give it "4 stars out of 5"

She makes a point of hoisting the leftovers into a dumpster on camera with a big fat smirk on her face.



Fuck me.  This, in its own subtle way, is one of the sickest videos she has ever made.  She laughs at her doctors, somehow seems convinced that eating pizza-poutine in the car is the way to learn healthy eating habits, claims to have lost 7 pounds, is unapologetic for anything, and still seems to think she has surgery in 21 days.

Her dingbats, who were suicidal with missing her for two days, are overjoyed at her return. 

And _I _fucking need antacid from watching this shit.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 12, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Embedded  version.  @*Kamov Ka-50 care to archive?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did her diet doctor get his medical license in a Cracker Jack box? This 400+ pound patient who he's been seeing for months & sees that she's gaining weight, not losing, laughed at her eating habits? And gave her more pills to take? With 20 days till major surgery?
I guess they don't get sued for malpractice much in Canada.
She is a walking time bomb.

I don't believe for a second that she threw out half of those fries. Why didn't she show the fries leftover in the box just before she tossed it? Because she ate them. The box was empty.
Chantal lies.


----------



## thejackal (Sep 12, 2019)

No wonder she's salty all the time:


----------



## wheelpower (Sep 12, 2019)

Lmao @ it serves 3 people


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Sep 12, 2019)

so after this pizza thing she wants to eat more food, but a heathy one?
Exuuuuuse me, princess, but this thing will keep a normal person full for an entire day - maybe 1-2 snacks, but really, this shit is oily, fat and filling.
Also



Chantal, you again drunk gravy off camera?


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Sep 12, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> The old man must've told his friends.
> View attachment 933710


I've probably spent too much time on /r/IndianPeopleFacebook, but immediately had this association.





DelicateMageflower said:


> That tattoo is even more hideously trashy up close.


It looks like an Onision avatar expression ;_;


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Sep 12, 2019)

This is the face of a lying ass landwhale who ate the rest of the food and threw away an empty box.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Sep 12, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Embedded  version.  @*Kamov Ka-50 care to archive?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa.  Echoing @Dutch Courage's revulsion.  That was absolutely appalling.  That pile of food is in many ways a suicide threat.  

Does anyone else remember in the old days of GOMI when Cecily Kellogg, who spent untold amounts of money to get pregnant at 350 pounds, spite-binged because she thought she was being fat shamed.  She was carrying twins, she was developing pre-eclampsia because she had the diet and body weight of a half-full dumpster, and her ob-gyn told her to cut salt immediately.  Cecily's response was to go to a diner, order tater tots and drown them in salt because how dare anyone tell her not to eat ten times her daily salt RDA in one sitting?  She knows her body, she's in complete control and fried food served on a salt lick is a fine choice for a woman developing near-fatal high blood pressure while pregnant.  Not long after her blood pressure became so high one of the twins died and she had to undergo a late term abortion of the surviving twin to save her life.

That is what this fucking video reminded me of.  Self-impressed pig ignorance.  Just fat stupid women proud of how fat and stupid they are, smug as they eat themselves into the grave, because fried potatoes covered in substances that make them unhealthier are the only thing that makes life worth living.  

And again I am left wondering about the state of her bathroom since she has no gall bladder.  When she dies after surgery, her landlord is gonna need a hazmat team to come out and decontaminate that toilet.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 12, 2019)

The goat..hahahaaa!





And at the time of this post, another chimpout is expected. She enabled the like/dislike votes.


----------



## irishAzoth (Sep 12, 2019)

where the fuck are the stupid Keto hags asking if this cunt is still doing keto


----------



## welsho (Sep 12, 2019)

Is the purple lipstick giving us a preview of what's to happen when she needs to be revived on the table. Not a good look, gorl.

Edit:  My apologies to @Dutch Courage; I was too busy knocking off a KFC gravy cup topped with ranch dressing  to refresh before I commented and didn't see your lipstick comment. I heart you long time.


----------



## BerriesArnold (Sep 12, 2019)

But the Raven, sitting lonely on the placid bust, spoke only
That one word, as if his soul in that one word he did outpour.
    Nothing farther then he uttered—not a feather then he fluttered—
    Till I scarcely more than muttered “Other friends have flown before—
On the morrow _he_ will leave me, as my Hopes have flown before.”
            Then the bird said,


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Sep 12, 2019)

BhertMern said:


> View attachment 933756
> This is the face of a lying ass landwhale who ate the rest of the food and threw away an empty box.


She looks more like Ursula than usual here with the purple lipstick.


----------



## fatfuck (Sep 12, 2019)

she's trying too hard to shift the blame on her imaginary disorders to get compassion. she thinks that by acting crazy and doing these unhealthy mukbangs will give her sympathy and compassion.

too bad that she burned that bridge long time ago when people actually wanted to help her change. we're now at a point where everyone is fed up with her antics and her child like behavior where she refuses to take any responsibility for her actions. the majority of her viewers find her boring and are getting tired of her shit so they'll start to leave.

this pizza mukbang video is proof that she's been eating shit in these 3 days that she's been "recovering" and that she'll never have surgery.

so what's next in store for our gorl? her behavior will get more erratic the closer we get to surgery due to her panicking and desperately trying to find an excuse that doesn't sound like complete bullshit as to why she has to postpone surgery. we might see some more mukbangs and other unhealthy shit as she tries to prove that her webmd diagnosis is actually real.

chantal and jen are both boring as fuck and there is no way their channel will continue to grow and keep the viewers in the long run. they both do nothing but sit at home and film videos that might as well be reuploads. i mean who the fuck films grocery hauls multiple times a week? all of their videos are mundane and there is only so much a person can take of that. at least AL vlogs her shitty daily life and has some sidekick.

chantal lies and i can't wait to hear her october excuses.


----------



## weaselhat (Sep 12, 2019)

"one serving" diet     LOL!  bitch, that is not a diet. 
This video is  the twilight zone.  watching a hamplanet eat shit while talking about how she's going to eat healthy.  eta: technically, I only  listened because she's a gross cow when she eats and I'm tired of seeing it.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 12, 2019)

You'd think the rolls of fat around her chin and throat would stop her from opening her mouth as widely as she does. Christ, she looks like a snake eating a gravy covered rat.


----------



## THOTto (Sep 12, 2019)

BhertMern said:


> View attachment 933756
> This is the face of a lying ass landwhale who ate the rest of the food and threw away an empty box.


Ahhhh, the Tammy Slaton waddle. Can’t be a beauty with sagging neck fat Chantal. I look forward to how bad it gets before you die.


----------



## Twinkie (Sep 12, 2019)

Why are people in her community tab constantly telling her to go away? Do they hate fun?


----------



## Sham (Sep 12, 2019)

I'm sorry to harp on it because it's been mentioned a bunch already, but jesus christ, the end of that video. I wish she would take that swollen, disfigured slab of contaminated lard she calls a face and fuck off into the stratosphere with that smarmy attitude. Bitch, that proves nothing! You're just throwing away the empty box that nasty shit came in.


----------



## AngelBitch (Sep 12, 2019)

that bag was so clearly empty. it literally floated when tossed before falling into the dumpster. if it still held half that monstrosity it'd have clanged in the dumpster with a heavy thud.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Sep 12, 2019)

Her supporters are fucking delusional.


----------



## peppy (Sep 12, 2019)

do you think maybe, just maybe, she's upping the crazy so as to be more "talked about" in the reaction videos/forums and therefore gain more followers? 

I doubt she's that self-aware. but theres no way theres a human that exists that is this wishy-washy and completely lacking of any sort of logic


----------



## Sham (Sep 12, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> View attachment 933980
> 
> 
> 
> Her supporters are fucking delusional.



I love how she and her dumbass followers always roll out this stupid "don't like it/don't watch it" argument. Funny how that doesn't apply to Charlie Gold videos or whatever reaction channel she happens to be mad at. We all remember her sperging about how she just "doesn't understand the concept of watching something you don't like" in one of her chimpouts.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Sep 12, 2019)

If she threw out food, she is a shit person. She could have put it in the fridge and ate it later, or given it to a homeless person (kinda like that McDonalds!)

I do not believe for a second that she threw it out though.


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Sep 12, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> View attachment 933980
> 
> 
> 
> Her supporters are fucking delusional.


Be her friend?! Lol no. If I wanted to be her friend I'd gently sit her down and try to have a heart-to-heart about the serious problem(s) she very obviously struggles with. Also I strongly disagree that that's what she wants. She hates people, possibly more than they hate her. Bitch just wants to eat what and when she wants and is just on YouTube so she can get cash for food with extremely little effort.

Be her friend.... lol jesus that's a good one.


----------



## Ellana (Sep 12, 2019)

Comments are complaining about how disgusting it looks. Luckily for them, she very rarely follows through!


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Sep 12, 2019)

Ellana said:


> View attachment 934036
> Comments are complaining about how disgusting it looks. Luckily for them, she very rarely follows through!


More comments. If she doesn't nuke the community tab posts tonight I'll be surprised.


----------



## PatTraverse (Sep 13, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Good fucking grief.
> 
> Hysterectomy, lung clots, hypertension, cysts be damned...back to eating in her car with her highchair tray!!
> 
> ...


You are a stalwart champion and hero to keep reviewing this dredge for all of us. This video really is the pits. Pure madness and in my opinion her real rock bottom even if i believe that we have not see anything yet.

After weeks and much mental gymnastics, she finally found an excuse to pig out in her car on camera. I bet she is really proud of this one as in her mind, it gives her an out to stuff her face on camera and profit from it once again. I would expect nothing less from our resident genius who graduated with Honours in English and only got As in school. I cannot wait for the day she totally outgrows her clown car and the excuse she will use to justify the fact that she had to scrap it.

This video is really repugnant and a perfect sample for a study on how morbidly obese people rationalize their continuous decline. I would be revolted if i did not understand a long time ago how Chantal is just another lost cause among many.

So i recommend to anyone that still has any empathy left for this sad creature to not bother and to save it for someone who is actually worth it. Just grab your bag of pop corn and enjoy the show.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Sep 13, 2019)

Ellana said:


> View attachment 934036
> Comments are complaining about how disgusting it looks. Luckily for them, she very rarely follows through!


How to upset the Keto Moms with one simple image.


----------



## Optavia Sales Rep (Sep 13, 2019)

Ellana said:


> View attachment 934036
> Comments are complaining about how disgusting it looks. Luckily for them, she very rarely follows through!


uughhh, pumpkin/squash alfredo is alright I guess, but the thought of watching Chantal mukbang down a serving platter of it just makes me feel


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 13, 2019)

For fucks sake. Now she want to go waste time at the ER because she's shitting too hard. Does she think they're going to vacuum the shit out of her colon? Give her magic stool hardening pills? What does she think the ER can possibly do about her having cheese shits? Unless this is the worlds worst attempt at getting pain pills or something...


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 13, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> For fucks sake. Now she want to go waste time at the ER because she's shitting too hard. Does she think they're going to vacuum the shit out of her colon? Give her magic stool hardening pills? What does she think the ER can possibly do about her having cheese shits?
> View attachment 934119



1) useless trip to the ER
2) mention of shit and or her bowels
3) cheese related binge
4) excuse as to why she can’t follow through on her last post

My my my this is all so NEW and refreshing.


----------



## Not me (Sep 13, 2019)

If she knows cheese is bad for her then why does she eat it? 
This is some kind of fucked up logic I will never get. 
Just don't eat cheese! God dammit! It's not that hard.


----------



## howdee (Sep 13, 2019)

Long time lurker, first time poster. 
This is peak Chantal and it's truly wild. 

A dumb detail but also telling in its own little way:
She takes her "one last big bite" and says that's it, she's all done- here's what the food looks like:




Then we get a jump cut, a slight lighting change, and lo and behold, she couldn't resist eating just one more last bite:




Chantal lies. She can't stop eating. She can't see her way out of the hole she's dug herself into for the last twenty years.


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Sep 13, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> For fucks sake. Now she want to go waste time at the ER because she's shitting too hard. Does she think they're going to vacuum the shit out of her colon? Give her magic stool hardening pills? What does she think the ER can possibly do about her having cheese shits? Unless this is the worlds worst attempt at getting pain pills or something...
> View attachment 934119


I guess not enough people licked her ass in anticipation for her cooking, better go back to trawling for pity points.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 13, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> For fucks sake. Now she want to go waste time at the ER because she's shitting too hard. Does she think they're going to vacuum the shit out of her colon? Give her magic stool hardening pills? What does she think the ER can possibly do about her having cheese shits? Unless this is the worlds worst attempt at getting pain pills or something...
> View attachment 934119



Wait.. She had a cheese binge TONIGHT _after_ eating that fucking mess of pizza poutine?  The fucking re-tard.  Didn't she just get done telling us how if she doesn't deprive herself of crap like pizza and poutine, then she won't binge?  She disproved her own thesis in a matter of hours.  Not that anyone should be surprised.

Yes, we have seen all this before.  However, there is something darker about it this time; she seems hellbent on being as reckless as possible.  It's like during those two days off, she decided "fuck the haters, I will eat what I want _in their faces_!"  I don't like to toss the word suicidal around much because it is way overused, but we are definitely crossing into that territory.  

I hope ER tells her to fuck off.  Better still, I hope _Bibi _tells her to fuck off.

The fucking 400 pound monkey.  How stupid can she get?  Pretty stupid, it seems.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Sep 13, 2019)

Going to ER to be diagnosed as a stupid fat bitch for the 15th time while real injured people wait in line


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 13, 2019)

These responses will piss her off so much


----------



## Jackisnotaname (Sep 13, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> This certainly isn't surprising in the least, but this is the first time I have actually felt angered watching one of her videos. I used to just like to laugh at her for the most part. But the level of trolling, arrogance, and just straight stupidity actually pissed me off.
> 
> "I can't go the rest of my life without another Taco Bell Chalupa." This is an actually fucking quote. She says it with the same sincerity as someone saying "I can't go without water for the rest of my life." (P.S. I don't think she really believes that).
> 
> ...



You got your wish. She has to live everyday being Chantal. 

It is impressive that Chantal hit pretty much every vintage Chantal move in this one.  

She rebrands. 
She breaks a promise. 
She makes a bunch of new promises about all the videos she is going to make. 
She  stuffs her face with objectively disgusting junk food ( particularly notable that in this video Chantal even admits over and over again that the "food" is too salty for humans to eat and appears to gag and get heartburn while eating but keeps shoveling it in anyway and says 4 stars at the end ).  
She explains a master plan to lose weight which  will begin tomorrow or some other indeterminate date in the future  but also explains why it is a great idea for her to be behaving in a manner that is counter to weight loss at the time she is filming the video. 
And she explains why her plan will be so much more successful than plans she tried before or that professionals have advised her to try or a plan that would appeal to a rational person. 
It features the food tray and her bizarre need for validation that having a food tray is super cool and respectable. 
It features passive aggressive jabs at "Youtube" not liking her topics of conversation or believing and that prevents her from saying what she wants to say. 
And my favorite moment she shows a dogged commitment to lies that everyone knows are lies where she claims that she only eats a small portion of the food she orders and gives the rest to Bibi and then adds a new and even more hilarious lie that the only reason she can't bring Bibi leftovers  this one time because his devotion to his religion allows him to shack up with a heretic but won't let him eat pork but otherwise ofc Bibi always consumes the majority of the junk food Chantal purchases (just like the infamous pie). This fiction is even more brazen considering that she proceeds with it in the exact same video where she references a story about deceiving her family into giving her a slice of cake because she promised it was going to her roomate and then ate it herself. 

And it ends with a new unforgettable Chantal moment where Chantal honestly believes she has tricked everyone by throwing an obviously empty plastic bag into a dumpster while declaring what a shame it is that she wasted food. 

Solid A+ video.


----------



## Twinkie (Sep 13, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 934147
> 
> These responses will piss her off so much



I guess she hasn't re-activated her mods?


----------



## SodaLove (Sep 13, 2019)

Thank you, Chantal. You never cease to amaze me. Going to the ER for diarrhea you brought upon yourself by eating ungodly amounts of cheese? Only you, Chantal. Only you


----------



## PatTraverse (Sep 13, 2019)

I have no idea how she can even stand going to ER all the time. The wait is long, awful and boring. I guess when you have no life or real responsibilities, you have all the time in the world so you do not care. Observing other sick people at the hospital is interesting to her as it gives her "content" to twist and lie about on the internet. Talking and singing to her cats has to get boring after years of not having any sort of social life.

People like Chantal are also a damn good case as to why people that come in constantly for no legitimate reason should be charged. They should take a look at her file and see that she comes in constantly for no good reason, that she has no gallbladder to explain why eating so much fat would cause terrible diarrhea and just send her packing in the clown car.


----------



## DongMiguel (Sep 13, 2019)

I mean, we knew Chantal has no shame with how freely she talks about shitting herself and farting on camera. But holy fuck. Could you imagine walking into the ER, sitting down at the receptionist and explaining to them that your fat ass binged so hard on fucking cheese that your asshole is now raw from all the diarrhea and now you need to see a doctor? 

Like Jesus Fucking Christ.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Sep 13, 2019)

Conjuring up justifications for being jobless can become a unpaid full-time work for the deviously-minded, and the hospital must be a great tool for Chantal's little game. It makes her feel special like the drug-addled munchie she is, allows her to claim to be 'busy' to placate her viewers, and gives her get-out-of-jail-free cards to use to cover her many fuckups, because she's so gosh-darned poorly you guys.

She's so simple minded that all of this is like watching a child lie about not having eaten a chocolate bar, with said food smeared all over their face.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 13, 2019)

Of course, it is entirely possible that there is no trip to the ER, there is no shit emergency, and she was eating Cheeze Puffs in her hiding space while writing that.

Oh Chantal?  Pics or GTFO.


----------



## welsho (Sep 13, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> You'd think the rolls of fat around her chin and throat would stop her from opening her mouth as widely as she does. Christ, she looks like a snake eating a gravy covered rat.



She's already fucked up her jaw; it frequently pops due to her shovel sized bites.  



Rabbit Bones said:


> For fucks sake. Now she want to go waste time at the ER because she's shitting too hard. Does she think they're going to vacuum the shit out of her colon? Give her magic stool hardening pills? What does she think the ER can possibly do about her having cheese shits? Unless this is the worlds worst attempt at getting pain pills or something...



I think she's after pills; she was moaning about going to the ER for a "broken toe" last week, now the cheese-not-emerging tonight and of course there's her monthly visit to psychemerge for her fragile mental state. She's after something, be it pain pills, attention, vyvanse, but my bet is she's too much of a pussy to get surgery and this is her way of putting it off.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Twinkie (Sep 13, 2019)

bitch weaseling out of that pumpkin alfredo like it's so sinful and indulgent, but you just uploaded a video of yourself eating a pile of class 1 carcinogens and cheese?


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 13, 2019)

Her admitting the only people she has to talk to is a comments section that openly hates her now that she's left it to run wild is actually sad enough I _almost_ feel bad for her.


----------



## Jackisnotaname (Sep 13, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 934216



The only explanation is that Bibi (or maybe his wife) told her to GTFO when she came knocking on the door of  his bedroom begging for a ride. 

Chantal loves malingering and could have paid for a cab but that would have reduced the food budget which is not a sacrifice she was willing to make. And if she drove herself it would destroy the narrative of how panicked and sick she was. So instead she just pretends the whole thing was a misunderstanding despite that making no sense.  

This post is remarkable in that we finally caught Chantal in a truth. She has no one to talk to outside of strangers on the internet. And 99 percent of them are rooting against her.  It would be sad if she didn't deserve it so much.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Sep 13, 2019)

It's nice to see that our Queen of Poutine is finally back in rare form. Not only did we get treated to a classic gross, giggle-filled car-tray mukbang, complete with delusions of weightloss to come, but also yet another cheese overdose? You spoil us, Chantal.

Thankfully, before succumbing to a near-fatal case of the Sharp-Cheddar-Shits our brave warrior was _somehow _able to find the strength to update her loyal subscribers on the status of her upcoming Alfredo video and to valiantly let us know how much she was _suffering. _

Chantal's smug new philosophy on healthy, moderate indulgence is clearly working for her.


"_If you're gonna have cookies have one serving of cookies.. If you're gonna have cheese, get two blocks of cheddar and double-fist that shit"._


----------



## Igotdigusted (Sep 13, 2019)

Lol she wants to make a haul of surgery related things.....hahaha...
Even in her bleakest moment she has to buy stuff to prepare like she did in her water fast with new water bottles.

I thoroughly enjoy this phase...


----------



## Zenzu (Sep 13, 2019)

peppy said:


> do you think maybe, just maybe, she's upping the crazy so as to be more "talked about" in the reaction videos/forums and therefore gain more followers?
> 
> I doubt she's that self-aware. but theres no way theres a human that exists that is this wishy-washy and completely lacking of any sort of logic


Yup. It wont work though. Most dont pay her much mind anymore especially not her stupid trolling mukbangs. YouTube underground is probably the only one that will react to this. It's obvious what Chantal is doing. She even hearted some hate comments to show how unbothered she is. But its Chantal so she cant stay consistent with this. She will never have the "it factor" that Amberlynn has and shes boring as shit. The most interesting part of this video was the people staring at her fat ass from their cars.


----------



## Bleach Milkshake (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Sep 13, 2019)

Hey guise, I have exploding poopies. Off to the Emerg!









Literally one hour before her ER health shit scare, she was posting this shit:


----------



## Nicotine Fetish (Sep 13, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> Hey guise, I have exploding poopies. Off to the Emerg!
> 
> View attachment 934261
> 
> ...



Turn it down, to the left
Take it back now y'all
One hop this time, one hop this time
Reverse, reverse
Slide to the left, slide to the right
Reverse reverse, reverse reverse
Cha cha now y'all


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Sep 13, 2019)

Igotdigusted said:


> Lol she wants to make a haul of surgery related things.....hahaha...
> Even in her bleakest moment she has to buy stuff to prepare like she did in her water fast with new water bottles.
> 
> I thoroughly enjoy this phase...


I want uterus-themed everything. Uterus fuzzy slippers, cutesy-uterus-patterned Torrid pyjamas.


----------



## irishAzoth (Sep 13, 2019)

I love how in her latest video when she tells us that even her Doctor has pretty much giving up on her 
laughing at every result she list off to him
surgery saga has been fun so far


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 13, 2019)

I see the community posts are now gone and it’s just the cat related one that remains, of course if she deletes it then it DIDNT HAPPEN


----------



## Ellana (Sep 13, 2019)

The site is back up and running. Here's one for the archives.





Your browser is not able to display this video.




Unfortunately archive.md has broken for over 8 hours now so I wasn't able to archive Cuntal's most recent community situation type deals. The Errverrlord will have to settle with screenshots.


----------



## Nachtalb (Sep 13, 2019)

Chantal : "I won't apologize for the things I've said *because I stand by my opinions*"
Also Chantal : *manages to spam and delete her entire community tab within mere hours of her return*

We're in for a real treat this month peeps. She'll have her hysterectomy in less than a month,which means she'll cycle through her usual behavioural pattern much quicker this time. I expect at least 2-3 more binges (that she'll admit to) till her surgery.


----------



## Viridian (Sep 13, 2019)

Since the community posts are gone, I figure that the comments on her latest video are not long for this world either. Just going to save some of these for posterity for when Cuntal wants to try to re-write history some more.



Spoiler











































































































































































































































































Honestly the video itself may not be long for this world either, with this kind of like/dislike ratio:


----------



## Beluga (Sep 13, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 934216


What do you mean "Caused by me, as far as I know"? Chantal, do you live with some sort of malignant cheese fairies that shove cheese into your gob whenever you're not looking or sleeping? Bitch, please.

Also, you're in your thirties, stop calling your gunt "tummy".


----------



## Serial Grapist (Sep 13, 2019)

This Jayden person is all over Chantal’s comments section trying to get noticed even though they mistakenly believe the surgery she is discussing is weight loss surgery... 



The name seemed familiar to me and I couldn’t figure out why, but then it hit me...






						2019-09-02 - Jayden Desino: "Harassment in my YouTube comments and thread issue"
					

Harassment in my YouTube comments and thread issue From: Jayden Desino  To: admin@kiwifarms.net  Hi, I decided to make a video out of anger towards Amberlynn Reid last night and a member on this thread shared it making fun of me...




					kiwifarms.net
				









						Jayden Sky Desino / Rebecca Marie Kiley / jaydensky89 / theatrechic89 / drumgeek678
					

Jayden Sky Desino is a Vlogger (archive), who likes to demonstrate how she's better than other re!tards and lolcows, but fails so miserably, she ends up doxing herself.  I can tell you a lot about her, but who can be a better narrator than a lolcow herself? Here's her biography from Tumblr...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Sep 13, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> This Jayden person is all over Chantal’s comments section trying to get noticed even though they mistakenly believe the surgery she is discussing is weight loss surgery...
> 
> View attachment 934493View attachment 934494View attachment 934495View attachment 934496
> 
> ...


top ten anime crossovers.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 13, 2019)

I think Chantal may have changed her comment settings so that the newest comments are first, not the most popular, which is the default.  That means all the nasty comments are no longer at the top of the page...


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 13, 2019)

Yes I’m sure the supporters are why you’re doing that.


----------



## Pineapple Fox (Sep 13, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> Literally one hour before her ER health shit scare, she was posting this shit:
> View attachment 934260



Game controller from Amazon? Hmm, maybe Bibi is still living there...


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Sep 13, 2019)

The obvious thing Chantal wants/needs is a hugbox impossible to access by the non-devoted. That she hasn't done it yet perhaps reveals the lack of 'fans' she actually has, and also how desperate she is for attention. Even if she did have a captive circle of 10 or so people in a private community, would they even be around for her on-demand when she wants to stream herself farting with her cat for 2 hours in the middle of the night.

Successful creators have pay-locked private Discords, but most of the people willing to fork over $5 to communicate with Chantal would be people wanting to fuck with her. The airheads who post "you go girl"s on her comments are not deeply involved or committed, they do it on any fatty or diet channel.


----------



## Sleepy Chickens (Sep 13, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> Literally one hour before her ER health shit scare, she was posting this shit:
> View attachment 934260



I cannot fathom her laziness. Can she beeze some of the dust off her tv and tv stand? I know she lives in Chantal’s Home for Wayward Roaches but have some self respect, gorl. It’s clear the only hoovering she’s ever done is with her fatass fucking mouth over some pooteen.

Edit for TMI thinking: I know she’s sans gallbladder, but either way - doesn’t cheese clog someone up instead of give them the shits? Even her shitty shit excuses are full of shit.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Sep 13, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> The obvious thing Chantal wants/needs is a hugbox impossible to access by the non-devoted. That she hasn't done it yet perhaps reveals the lack of 'fans' she actually has, and also how desperate she is for attention. Even if she did have a captive circle of 10 or so people in a private community, would they even be around for her on-demand when she wants to stream herself farting with her cat for 2 hours in the middle of the night.
> 
> Successful creators have pay-locked private Discords, but most of the people willing to fork over $5 to communicate with Chantal would be people wanting to fuck with her. The airheads who post "you go girl"s on her comments are not deeply involved or committed, they do it on any fatty or diet channel.


I don't know why she abandoned her Patreon. She could be making money from feeders and have that hugbox she so desperately wants.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Sep 13, 2019)

Sleepy Chickens said:


> I cannot fathom her laziness. Can she beeze some of the dust off her tv and tv stand? I know she lives in Chantal’s Home for Wayward Roaches but have some self respect, gorl. It’s clear the only hoovering she’s ever done is with her fatass fucking mouth over some pooteen.
> 
> Edit for TMI thinking: I know she’s sans gallbladder, but either way - doesn’t cheese clog someone up instead of give them the shits? Even her shitty shit excuses are full of shit.


Excessive fats in general are no bueno for folks without a gallbladder. Your gallbladder produces extra bile to break down large meals or large amounts of food. You have a gallbladder attack if you have stones and go out an eat something ridiculous like pizza poutine and that bile tries to excrete and is caught in the duct by one of those stones. Once the gallbladder is gone you don't have that reserve of bile so diarrhea becomes a way of life for some patients who don't appropriately adjust their diets. Ahem, Chantal.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Sep 13, 2019)

Kamov Ka-50 said:


> I don't know why she abandoned her Patreon she could be making money from feeders and have that hugbox she so desperately wants.


Same - she never even tried to promote it. I don't know if she was expecting her followers to do the research for her, or if she got cold feet.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 13, 2019)

Not that she is likely to ever see this, but this is actually one of the more compelling "reactions" to Chantal so far.  A real-life cancer patient is tired of her shit.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Sep 13, 2019)

She equates telling facts with "hate and drama." I can't with this bitch. Most people who get tons of criticism and even constructive advice would think, "Hmmm, a million people can't be wrong. Maybe there is something with _ME?_ 
It also absolutely kills me that she keeps referring to her "true supporters." She really does fancy herself a celebrity of sorts doesn't she?


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 13, 2019)

She does have supporters though which is baffling to say the least, there are genuinely people on her channel who support her....for what? Constantly talking about shit, shovelling excess amounts of junk food in her pie hole, rage quitting and returning to YouTube like it’s a regular deal and having more personalities than braincells

WHAT is there to support???


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Sep 13, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> She does have supporters though which is baffling to say the least, there are genuinely people on her channel who support her....for what? Constantly talking about shit, shovelling excess amounts of junk food in her pie hole, rage quitting and returning to YouTube like it’s a regular deal and having more personalities than braincells
> 
> WHAT is there to support???


I'm pretty sure it's mostly only dim-witted older fat women. For some reason they get off on praising her. She's like the popular cool girl in high school they always wanted to be like or something. But because she is also a landwhale, they can relate to her more. That's my best guess anyway.

For example, Pink Fairy kisses her ass every chance she gets. It's really weird. But Chantal couldn't give two fucks about her.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Sep 13, 2019)

Hey Guys Hey Guys Hey Hey...Hey Hey

New video my fellow Flobby Bobby's:


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Sep 13, 2019)

Archive of  CREAMY PUMPKIN ALFREDO FALL RECIPE AND MUKBANG




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Barbarella (Sep 13, 2019)

Last Friday I drank 10 martinis, which I do every Friday. But Saturday I had a fucking killer headache and got nauseated and had dry mouth. I had my husband to take me to the ER.

The week before I had mysterious bruises all over. Not sure why as I can’t remember that night but I suspect somebody beat me. My husband took me to the ER.

Before that my car was all dinged up. I came home from a bar and must have hit a bush, and that red stain all over the bent bumper is probably berries.

People tell me I’m drinking too much, although my doc says don’t deny myself and got mad when I didn’t drink at a party. I’ve decided I’m going to just have three drinks a night instead of ten on a weekend. My doctor chuckled when I told him my plan and suggested I not forget the olives.

What do you say girls, good idea?

I can’t understand why my husband wants to take the baby and leave. Everybody drops their baby a few times.

But my new plan will work. See? I drank half a pint and put it away. My husband is lying when he says the rest tastes watered down.  Fuck him.

So what if I have martini glasses in my glove compartment, doesn’t everybody?

I  promise, I’ll film an adventures with rètard when we walk near a bar then go in. The walking will help.


----------



## thejackal (Sep 13, 2019)

Wait, WTF?  She literally skipped EVERY SINGLE STEP IN MAKING ALFREDO SAUCE.  Wow, even for her that is absolutely fucking amazing.  And medium high?  She did that alfredo sauce all fucking wrong, that's a culinary abomination.   FFS.

Glad she spent 6 bucks on that over priced parm from Farm Boy tho.  Hope grandma didn't pay for it.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Sep 13, 2019)

Incoming PL: I skipped around and noticed that the camera is moving the entire time she's eating because her gunt is making the table shake. It may not be enough for some people to notice, but it wasn't long before I felt a little nauseated from the movement. 

Comments that are soon to be culled:


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 13, 2019)

I expect her heart to explode any minute.
The only question will be, over a plate of food or the operating table?


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Sep 13, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> Hey Guys Hey Guys Hey Hey...Hey Hey
> 
> New video my fellow Flobby Bobby's:


Ingredients are just a row of things in cans and packets. God forbid you ever see a real pumpkin in your life, Chantal. Isn't she supposed to be off greens because of her blood thinners?

The gunt-shake is indeed incredible.


----------



## thejackal (Sep 13, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> Ingredients are just a row of things in cans and packets. God forbid you ever see a real pumpkin in your life, Chantal. Isn't she supposed to be off greens because of her blood thinners?
> 
> The gunt-shake is indeed incredible.



It's unreal.  She shows us the ingredients.  All of which are overpriced "lifestyle blogger" type brands from that Farm Boy place.  She then proceeds to skip to the end of the cooking, doesn't show any of the prep work (not that with all that pre-packaged shit there'd even be much) and helpfully says to "save the pasta water to thin out your alfredo sauce".

Bitch what?  First off, if you're just using heavy creme and butter and garlic to start you REDUCE the sauce to thicken it.  Then,  you add the parm and slowly (not ever fucking medium high like she showed) over low heat stir it in to the desired consistenty.  Then you add the pumpkin (I do not get that flavor profile, WTF is the sage for?) I'd imagine and stir that in as well to thicken it.  Then I guess salt and pepper to taste.

It's just mind blowing how lazy and dumb she is.  This is a "cook with me" video WITHOUT ANY COOKING.  Sperging out over alfredo sauce I know but it's a basic cooking skill and one that she completely butchered.

Stop wasting everybody's time chantal just fucking pig out on camera with takeout.  forget the pretense that you're some culinary person and an epicurean curious about the world.  we all know you are just a simpleton seeking to shovel in as much slop and grease as humanly possible into your gaping maw.


----------



## GremlinKween (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 13, 2019)

BerriesArnold said:


> But the Raven, sitting lonely on the placid bust, spoke only
> That one word, as if his soul in that one word he did outpour.
> Nothing farther then he uttered—not a feather then he fluttered—
> Till I scarcely more than muttered “Other friends have flown before—
> ...


This made me lol harder than anything. Semper fi m8


----------



## Todd Weiss (Sep 13, 2019)

GremlinKween said:


> View attachment 935088



I was planning on having dinner tonite, but no, not now...

Nicely done.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Sep 13, 2019)

thejackal said:


> Glad she spent 6 bucks on that over priced parm from Farm Boy tho.  Hope grandma didn't pay for it.



At first I was thinking $6 for some parm isn’t that bad. But it’s parmesan cheese, not parmigiano reggiano. 

Maybe Chantal will evolve into a Canadian version of Simply Sara. Only her trademark ingredient will be pounds of cheese instead of jars of mayo.


----------



## Viridian (Sep 13, 2019)

As I expected, Cuntal not only disabled comments on the pizza poutine "review" video, but she's also hidden the like/dislike ratio again.


----------



## Bleach Milkshake (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Gawdamit (Sep 13, 2019)

she looked fatter than usual in this video


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 13, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> Maybe Chantal will evolve into a Canadian version of Simply Sara.


Shockingly, Simply Sarah has gone vegetarian, and seems to be maintaining it. Something Chintal has never, ever managed to do for more than a day or two. Her food also still isn't what I'd call healthy, but she's come a long way since her mayo salad days.


----------



## thejackal (Sep 13, 2019)

Spoiler: What a C Word


----------



## Scarboroughgirl (Sep 13, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 934216



she had a weak moment? 

her entire life is one long weak moment of giving in to impulse and treating others selfishly


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Sep 14, 2019)

Viridian said:


> As I expected, Cuntal not only disabled comments on the pizza poutine "review" video, but she's also hidden the like/dislike ratio again.
> 
> View attachment 935191


Pro tip: I always give a Like to anything particularly disgusting she does.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Sep 14, 2019)

She promoted her Patreon heavily back when she first started doing mukbangs. She deleted a lot of videos from around then, but it seems she faced a lot of backlash for the Patreon. People, understandably, objected to her asking people to fund fast food for her fat ass. I believe there are still a few videos up with her addressing Patreon stuff.

I think the reason she actually stopped and hasn't started a new one is because she's too fucking lazy. She would have to produce regular content if she wanted people to continue paying. She'd have to actually deliver on whatever her tier rewards were. She wouldn't be able to concoct a crisis to excuse her absence every weekend and whenever she fucked up. At least she couldn't do that and expect people to pay for it.

ETA: Who the fuck eats like this??


----------



## Kukkamaaria (Sep 14, 2019)

Wait a second... didn't she say she would skip filming the pasta dish because she was in so much pain after the cheese? I guess like all fatties, she had a small moment when she felt better and decided she requires more food or she'll go to starvation mode.


----------



## foodiebloobie (Sep 14, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> ETA: Who the fuck eats like this??
> View attachment 935343
> 
> View attachment 935344



The way she crams that pasta inter her mouth is absolutely repulsive. I thought she said in the community post that she was going to pass on the Alfredo?


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Sep 14, 2019)

Opening your jaw as wide as it can possibly go is a classic fatty thing, Jack does it too. They often jam food in there very roughly as well, I think they feel that inhaling it quickly looks more 'dainty' or something, as though they're simply scaling up normal bites because being 'big' is completely normal, hee heee! They've gotten so used to cramming their faces that they're pushing the limits of their jaw's potential clearance. No ordinary person has a reason to open their mouths that wide unless yawning or giving head.


----------



## Strawberry Pocky (Sep 14, 2019)

lmao you guys, thinking she would miss a chance to pork a 5-person serving platter of butter, cream, and gluten down her blubberhole!  Also:  _Chantal lies.   _(:

I have read this massive Floppy Blobby thread in its wholesome entirety...from Page 1...I don't post or chit chat much I just fucking enjoy the ride my dudes...and I've never been let down by the balls/gunt-to-the-wall insanity that chubby chimpy Chintal brings to the creaking and heaving table.  But this last week or so she has truly reached new heights.  Fucking WOW.

Anyone else think that a few of those Youtube comments might be on to something?  She's pumping up the mukbangs and binging and grossout stories in a few last desperate bids for attention?  Maybe hoping to get a few reaction Channels looking her way?  (especially since Charlie Gold didn't lower herself down to "rolling in mud with a pig" lol)


----------



## Princess Ariel (Sep 14, 2019)

This poor, unfortunate soul.

Also, guess mom never taught Chantal the proper way to eat pasta with a spoon so you don’t look like a pig slurping up slop and dribbling all over your chin.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Sep 14, 2019)

I only got about 5 minutes into her alfredo video for the simple reason that I literally cannot stand the way she says "pasta."  

"PAAAH-sta". It might be the thing I hate most about her. And that is saying a lot.


----------



## Strawberry Pocky (Sep 14, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> View attachment 935430
> 
> This poor, unfortunate soul.
> 
> Also, guess mom never taught Chantal the proper way to eat pasta with a spoon so you don’t look like a pig slurping up slop and dribbling all over your chin.



Sis, you watched the "Family Pizza-Poutine Binge a Thon" right?  The video in which the 400 pound butterbitch humps down with her mom and sister and awkwardly squawks them into eating a bunch of pizza with her on camera?  It's possibly one of the cringiest, most embarrassing and awful videos on earth....

But it also perfectly portrays Sister Sarault and Mama Sarault's foul and disgusting table manners as well.  ALL of them slobber, smack, slop, and chew like nasty pigs all over   no wonder Chantal eats, smells, and looks like such a cow - she was raised like one!  lmao


----------



## Whatthefuck (Sep 14, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> I only got about 5 minutes into her alfredo video for the simple reason that I literally cannot stand the way she says "pasta."
> 
> "PAAAH-sta". It might be the thing I hate most about her. And that is saying a lot.


It’s an accent thing. Those silly British colonials tend to pronounce it that way. 



Spoiler: Don’t pay attention to incoming PL



My husband grew up in England, but we live in the US. The kids love poking fun at those differences in pronunciation.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 14, 2019)

I already thought pumpkin flavoured anything was horrendous but Chantal you have just ensured I NEVER try pumpkin flavoured pasta with that slurpy, cringy mess.


----------



## MrsLoveMom (Sep 14, 2019)

Oddly enough, Boring ass life by Jen is back too. Same formula. She and Bootie should just do one channel together. No one would notice.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 14, 2019)

The only acceptable use for pumpkin is pumpkin pie drowned in whipped cream. You only eat a slice once a year and never want to see it again until next year.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 14, 2019)

I used to think chantal took forever to tell a story because she couldn’t possibly bear not to stuff her face every few seconds and she simply HAD to eat there and then, but then I realised she also takes forever cause she’s literally making this shit up as she goes.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 14, 2019)

She takes forever to talk so I read the transcript.  It took her 15 minutes to say "My stepdad worked weekends and babysat me and took me to work one time and as a kid the old smoker guy was very wheezy and I was afraid of him."  If the guy had emphysema he would have been weak and frail.  Such a bullshit boring story that took her forever to tell since she can't keep on topic for more than a minute or two.

I was more entertained by her video description: "Hey guys! I made a creamy, dreamy pumpkin fettuccine Alfredo pasta dish for this week's episode of Creepypasta."

This weeks episode as if she's going to stick to a schedule and some sort of series...

And yes, she does tend to eat oddly - she used her tongue like some sort of hook.  She does it often but mostly with pasta.  It's weird. 

.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Sep 14, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> I used to think chantal took forever to tell a story because she couldn’t possibly bear not to stuff her face every few seconds and she simply HAD to eat there and then, but then I realised she also takes forever cause she’s literally making this shit up as she goes.



She talks so fucking slowly it's insane. On 2x she sounds like a normal person. This latest video was particularly bad.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Sep 14, 2019)

I saw you talk about how strange she eats. Let me present you my little theory - all problem is in double chins.
At normal weight we can freely move our head. We can look up and down, turn it right and left, tilt it back and forth.
Now imagine you have one bag of lard on your neck, and other - in second chin area. Will trose bags make it harder for you to move? yes. And those two bags will touch and pressure each other. At some point fatty gets so much weight on their head area, they need to always keep their head up. Look at ALR to see that.
Deathfats can't tilt their head a little when they want to put food into a mouth. And they keep head a little upper then usual people. Thats why they need to do some strange things with tounge to get a food in.


----------



## AngelBitch (Sep 14, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> She takes forever to talk so I read the transcript.  It took her 15 minutes to say "My stepdad worked weekends and babysat me and took me to work one time and as a kid the old smoker guy was very wheezy and I was afraid of him."  If the guy had emphysema he would have been weak and frail.  Such a bullshit boring story that took her forever to tell since she can't keep on topic for more than a minute or two.
> 
> I was more entertained by her video description: "Hey guys! I made a creamy, dreamy pumpkin fettuccine Alfredo pasta dish for this week's episode of Creepypasta."
> 
> ...


she did the same thing in the nuclear noodles episode. like snakes her tongue out to hook the food and drag it into her mouth. it's fucking foul to watch.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 14, 2019)

AngelBitch said:


> she did the same thing in the nuclear noodles episode. like snakes her tongue out to hook the food and drag it into her mouth. it's fucking foul to watch.



It’s the slurping that makes me cringe, like she loves eating food that is as noisy as possible it’s heinous.


----------



## THOTto (Sep 14, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> It’s the slurping that makes me cringe, like she loves eating food that is as noisy as possible it’s heinous.


It’s simple really, she’s imagining how it’ll sound coming out.


----------



## Strawberry Pocky (Sep 14, 2019)

THOTto said:


> It’s simple really, she’s imagining how it’ll sound coming out.



Blotto fam luv bro dude pal senpai why do you make us read these things


----------



## cromit (Sep 14, 2019)

Can’t wait for the “it was all a lie” video on October 2.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Sep 14, 2019)

AngelBitch said:


> she did the same thing in the nuclear noodles episode. like snakes her tongue out to hook the food and drag it into her mouth. it's fucking foul to watch.



A lot of deathfat cows do this. Not unlike an actual cow  Sorry cows of the world, I shouldn’t insult you by comparing you to these living blobs.


----------



## Ellana (Sep 14, 2019)

A better rendition than Chantal could ever make in the intro. The reaction doesn't start until 12:00. 
I kind of like this guy's takes on Chantal. It's refreshing to hear another perspective on Cuntal. He does talk off topic too long too often which will irritate some.


----------



## Strine (Sep 14, 2019)

Megafatties typically eat in a noisy and disgusting fashion. Not just a bit noisy, like a toddler who slurps or doesn't close their mouth, but they eat like they're deliberately trying to produce disgusting noises. It boggles the mind that Chantal is a control freak narc about some things - she does her makeup for half an hour for a "nude" look in her chimpout videos, for instance - but when she eats, she sounds like she's sucking thick custard through a PVC pipe, and she doesn't make the slightest effort to curtail it. I truly don't understand how she's prissy and conceited about some things and an unabashed ditch pig about others. Maybe that fetish thing is true after all, but I think that theory presumes too much self-awareness.


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Sep 14, 2019)

Strine said:


> Megafatties typically eat in a noisy and disgusting fashion. Not just a bit noisy, like a toddler who slurps or doesn't close their mouth, but they eat like they're deliberately trying to produce disgusting noises. It boggles the mind that Chantal is a control freak narc about some things - she does her makeup for half an hour for a "nude" look in her chimpout videos, for instance - but when she eats, she sounds like she's sucking thick custard through a PVC pipe, and she doesn't make the slightest effort to curtail it. I truly don't understand how she's prissy and conceited about some things and an unabashed ditch pig about others. Maybe that fetish thing is true after all, but I think that theory presumes too much self-awareness.


Yeah it's definitely not universal, but my personal lolcow is astonishingly noisy when she eats even if (seriously... IF) her mouth is closed. It truly does sound like it's deliberate, but what else would you expect from attention whores? Any attention is good attention, I guess.


----------



## Strawberry Pocky (Sep 14, 2019)

Ellana said:


> A better rendition than Chantal could ever make in the intro. The reaction doesn't start until 12:00.
> I kind of like this guy's takes on Chantal. It's refreshing to hear another perspective on Cuntal. He does talk off topic too long too often which will irritate some.



Yo, I just shared my (positive) thoughts on this guy in the ALR Hater videos thread myself.  I really like his humor and some of his one-liners and jokes are bangers.  He has done more videos about Chantal than Lady Hamer but he RUINS these pigs.
However like you said, his videos aren't for everyone. I think because he's mainly a podcaster (?) they tend to be very long, and he'll definitely be off topic. Dude needs to learn what to edit and leave out to make for a cleaner and better reaction video, that's for sure. But definitely funny.

"Shame all the Bitches 2020"


----------



## Burd Turglar (Sep 14, 2019)

I'm not gonna lie, that pizza poutine looks fucking amazing....for like 4 people to split over drinks.


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Sep 14, 2019)

Burd Turglar said:


> I'm not gonna lie, that pizza poutine looks fucking amazing....for like 4 people to split over drinks.


I.... I dunno. It definitely sounds like drunk food, but the first time I'm seeing or hearing about it is from Chantal, which immediately gives me a visceral reaction against it. She generally does not have good taste. Even when she gets something that theoretically could be good, she gets a cheap version and then makes it look as disgusting as possible while she eats.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 15, 2019)

“Teehee I’m in on the joke, aren’t I special?”


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Sep 15, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 936333
> 
> “Teehee I’m in on the joke, aren’t I special?”


I appreciate the relevance of your avatar and that it applies to so many cows.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Sep 15, 2019)

That food is probably for the same people who go there to get $5 fishbowls or whatever.


----------



## Strawberry Pocky (Sep 15, 2019)

Ah yes, watching _compilations _of mukbang videos. In the middle of the night. A perfectly healthy thing for a lonesome sociopath with an unchecked gluttony problem and massive overeating disorder.
(Oh and she's IN some of them?  lmao check a box for Narcissism points while we're at it)


----------



## Burd Turglar (Sep 15, 2019)

Birthday Dickpunch said:


> I.... I dunno. It definitely sounds like drunk food, but the first time I'm seeing or hearing about it is from Chantal, which immediately gives me a visceral reaction against it. She generally does not have good taste. Even when she gets something that theoretically could be good, she gets a cheap version and then makes it look as disgusting as possible while she eats.



I never said it was a good choice...more that it looks good when you're shit hammered with a couple friends at the pub. The idea of eating that alone in the hot sun with a fucking kiddie tray is enough to make me want to punch myself in the dick n balls till I can't reproduce.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 15, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 936333
> 
> “Teehee I’m in on the joke, aren’t I special?”


Translation: I'm up late watching mukbang cringe compilations so I can angrily submit DMCAs because my life is a hollow joke.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 15, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 936333
> 
> “Teehee I’m in on the joke, aren’t I special?”



Yet she isn't carefree not to have deleted well over half (more like 3/4) of the negative comments posted to her videos or community tabs.  She has been on a deletion and blocking spree for the last three days; even one of my dearest socks got blocked, for something pretty mild.

I'd like to think the cringe videos made her die inside just a little, and this message is the obligatory "nope, didn't hurt a bit" post.  But I don't think she thinks on that level.  I think she really does think she looked hilarious.  In a hilarious way, not a disturbing way.  Like a narcissist would.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 15, 2019)

It’s hilarious seeing how many comments she leaves up on her community posts now VS how they were a week ago. She went from 100+ to maybe 30 because she’s trigger happy with the block button. 

 Imagining her sitting at her computer stuffing her face and going “hehe” while she blocks endless YouTube accounts is hysterical.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Sep 15, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> “Teehee I’m in on the joke, aren’t I special?”



This is classic Chantal. She’s pretending she can laugh at herself but we all know she cannot stand to be made fun of in any way. Especially seeing her response to reaction channels. 

You just know she is actually seething with rage inside.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Sep 15, 2019)

For someone constantly preaching about how above "hate and negativity" she is and how toxic the youtube community is, she does spend an awful lot of time seeking it out. She truly is a special case and she doesn't even realize it. That's why I love her so much.


----------



## batshitrat (Sep 15, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> It’s the slurping that makes me cringe, like she loves eating food that is as noisy as possible it’s heinous.


 
For me it’s that damn jaw popping. It drives me nuts, I don’t understand why it grosses me out so much. I have never in my life ever thought that could happen to anyone especially when eating. Someone mentioned here that she probably developed it due to her stretching her gullet so damn wide (sorry forgot who). Just watching her eat in general is quite disgusting.
Also, why does she need carbs and cheese with everything? She could’ve made a nice pumpkin soup or some roasted pumpkin but noo PAH-STAH is vital for Cuntal ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Turd Blossom (Sep 15, 2019)

Jesus this last mukbang was especially horrifying. I will never get used to her soft, cooing, singsong voice as she attempts to describe the preparation of whatever gross abomination she concocts, juxtaposed with her loudly devouring it like a starving hyena. 

I'm a bit surprised and disappointed that our gravy-swillin'-villain hasn't piped up on the Amber/Becky/Becky's Mom drama yet. It's not like our girl to quietly wait until the dust settles before rashly offering her opinion. Perhaps she's just fupa-deep in pizza boxes or she's too busy reporting all those mukbang cringe comps to notice.


----------



## Strine (Sep 15, 2019)

batshitrat said:


> For me it’s that damn jaw popping. It drives me nuts, I don’t understand why it grosses me out so much. I have never in my life ever thought that could happen to anyone especially when eating. Someone mentioned here that she probably developed it due to her stretching her gullet so damn wide (sorry forgot who). Just watching her eat in general is quite disgusting.
> Also, why does she need carbs and cheese with everything? She could’ve made a nice pumpkin soup or some roasted pumpkin but noo PAH-STAH is vital for Cuntal ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


It's temporomandibular joint disorder; essentially, her jaw is dislocated on one side permanently. It can be caused by a great deal of things... including chewing a lot. The sound is caused by the jawbone popping down because it's not socketed properly; it's quite painful but there are exercises you can do to make it hurt less. Thing is, the pop only happens when you open your jaw as wide as possible, which normal people don't do when eating. I think she's gasping for oxygen while she eats.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 15, 2019)

Maybe she has developed a jaw that can be dislocated at will, so she can devour food more efficiently. No time to chew. Just swallow it whole like snakes do. Maybe we’re witnessing evolution at work. Homo sapiens lardassus.


----------



## Free the Pedos (Sep 15, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> Maybe she has developed a jaw that can be dislocated at will, so she can devour food more efficiently. No time to chew. Just swallow it whole like snakes do. Maybe we’re witnessing evolution at work. Homo sapiens lardassus.


Like X Men but horrible.


----------



## THOTto (Sep 15, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> Maybe she has developed a jaw that can be dislocated at will, so she can devour food more efficiently. No time to chew. Just swallow it whole like snakes do. Maybe we’re witnessing evolution at work. Homo sapiens lardassus.





I keep this gif specifically for the jaw popping chatter. Chantal is looks quite a gut like yaniv in this late one. If only she could blame her hair loss and unfortunate fat distribution on being a tranny.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 15, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> It’s hilarious seeing how many comments she leaves up on her community posts now VS how they were a week ago. She went from 100+ to maybe 30 because she’s trigger happy with the block button. Imagining her sitting at her computer stuffing her face and going “hehe” while she blocks endless YouTube accounts is hysterical.



But of course she is. I had a comment, I think it was up for a few hours. Mainly asking her why she's eating in her car and why she's eating shit food (it was the pizza poutine). But here we go with the same shit chimpout rhetoric:









"Eating somethin".  She's fucking dense to still think she can pretend there's not a hundred or so videos of her about her doctor's plan, her attempt at keto, her ER trips, her cysts, her lungs, her blood pressure, her being a pre-diabetic, her going to get surgery in a few weeks... and that she's absolutely incapable of making any decent decisions.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Sep 15, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> But of course she is. I had a comment, I think it was up for a few hours. Mainly asking her why she's eating in her car and why she's eating shit food (it was the pizza poutine). But here we go with the same shit chimpout rhetoric:
> 
> View attachment 936580
> 
> ...


Chantal's 4 cycles repeated so quickly that the speed merged them into one eternal cycle of crazy and shit.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 15, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> But of course she is. I had a comment, I think it was up for a few hours. Mainly asking her why she's eating in her car and why she's eating shit food (it was the pizza poutine). But here we go with the same shit chimpout rhetoric:
> 
> View attachment 936580
> 
> ...



She’s so boring when she does the “heavily moderated, pretend everything is okay” part of the cycle. The chimpouts and backlash she faces are the only good bits


----------



## batshitrat (Sep 15, 2019)

Strine said:


> It's temporomandibular joint disorder; essentially, her jaw is dislocated on one side permanently. It can be caused by a great deal of things... including chewing a lot. The sound is caused by the jawbone popping down because it's not socketed properly; it's quite painful but there are exercises you can do to make it hurt less. Thing is, the pop only happens when you open your jaw as wide as possible, which normal people don't do when eating. I think she's gasping for oxygen while she eats.



I’d imagine due to all of that constant chewing she’d be dealing with more pain but maybe that’s why her teeth are so weird. She probably grinds her teeth a lot.


----------



## Igotdigusted (Sep 15, 2019)

I really wonder how come she didn't do a gofundme to help her with her hysterectomy. She's losing traction to Amber's scam saga.....she needs to step up or she will fade to darkness soon.


----------



## vector3 (Sep 15, 2019)

Chantal has been spotted in JoeysWorldTour comment section for a video about chicken sandwiches from a few days ago.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 15, 2019)

vector3 said:


> Chantal has been spotted in JoeysWorldTour comment section for a video about chicken sandwiches from a few days ago.
> 
> View attachment 936714



Of course she’s talking about farts, can she just admit to having a fetish already?


----------



## clusterfuckk (Sep 15, 2019)

Her face looks so bloated in that video. 
Her face looks like it was drawn on an over inflated balloon.  Like it’s all pinched up like she sucked a sour lemon. Idk it’s weird


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 15, 2019)

She’s the grossest pig imaginable. In fact, calling her a pig is an insult to the animal.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Sep 15, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> View attachment 936427



She looks haggard, even for her.


----------



## Nachtalb (Sep 15, 2019)

Of course she looks all haggard and bloated. Chantal's been on a binge spree since her 3-day departure and has taken what's left of this weekend off for another "last hurrah". Come monday she'll nicely lay out her new diet plan, just to throw it in the bin a few days later to repeat her binge cycle again.


----------



## DuckSucker (Sep 15, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> She looks haggard, even for her.


I mentioned I hadnt followed her for a while and when I came back to see, she had gotten huge even for her--but she just looks so funny now. 

I dont know what it is, somehow the faces she's making remind me of like, a frog trying to smile but it cant. Her head is so huge and when shes smiling, her mouth is small and puckered in a sort of way, but then she also eats like a frog: huge open mouth, tongue darting out to catch food and then suck it back in.

Something about her face in these photos, it's like nearly parallel to uncanny valley in a way. You can tell it's a real person but there's just something not quite right, even besides the bloat and the 250 extra lbs.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 15, 2019)

Flashback to July 2017... "I know what I'm doing; you'll see I'll be going to the gym, that I'll be losing weight.....I'm deleting any weight comments because people keep saying I'm killing myself with the way I eat"....and here she is 2 years later with the high blood pressure, prediabetic, hysterectomy and going to the ER every other weekend.

*OLD VIDEO:*


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 15, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Flashback to July 2017... "I know what I'm doing; you'll see I'll be going to the gym, that I'll be losing weight.....I'm deleting any weight comments because people keep saying I'm killing myself with the way I eat"....and here she is 2 years later with the high blood pressure, prediabetic, hysterectomy and going to the ER every other weekend.
> 
> *OLD VIDEO:*



Wait is bibi sat there trying to watch anime while she films herself stuffing her face and talking to herself? That poor man....


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Sep 15, 2019)

Was she seriously asking for donations in that spaghetti video? I hope nobody gave her one cent.

"I'm hoping this can be job. Otherwise, I will just go back to work." HA. 

My job = stuffing my face and slowly killing myself on camera for money. Twenty years ago, nobody would have ever dreamed this would ever be a thing. Try explaining this concept to an 85-year-old today. They will tell you that you are crazy. "No grandpa, this really IS my job!"


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 15, 2019)

Countdown to surgery: 18 days

I wonder how many more pounds she can gain by then?


----------



## RemoveKebab (Sep 15, 2019)

Chantal cannot be outdone by Hamber






Hey guys, hey guys, hey hey, hey heeeeyyyyyyy

The first 4 minutes is filler garbage


----------



## CHINARED (Sep 15, 2019)

Fat reetards back....back again 
Food in her hair..all over her clothes. Sich a vile fkng





						YouTube
					






					youtu.be


----------



## Pineapple Fox (Sep 15, 2019)

The first 4 minutes she was promoting a scam tea called Teami. Its another attempt to have the equivalent of a magic pill that you think will melt the fat off of you but of course every sane person knows these don't work. I found this article, Can 'detox teas' like Teami help you lose weight?, that outlines some risks that Chantal is no stranger to:

Liver failure, increased heart rate, high blood pressure, nausea, vomiting and *diarrhea*, blood clotting, interaction with other medications such as muscle relaxants, sleep, antidepressants and anxiety medicines.


----------



## GremlinKween (Sep 15, 2019)

Ugh she had SO many lovers, SO many she forgot about and has more of those horrifying storytimes to come


----------



## RemoveKebab (Sep 15, 2019)

Pineapple Fox said:


> The first 4 minutes she was promoting a scam tea called Teami. Its another attempt to have the equivalent of a magic pill that you think will melt the fat off of you but of course every sane person knows these don't work. I found this article, Can 'detox teas' like Teami help you lose weight?, that outlines some risks that Chantal is no stranger too:
> 
> Liver failure, increased heart rate, high blood pressure, nausea, vomiting and diarrhea, blood clotting, interaction with other medications such as muscle relaxants, sleep, antidepressants and anxiety medicines.


Any "weight loss" company that would sponsor Chantal should be boycotted because they have done zero research before they slap their name on a deathfat.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 15, 2019)

Guys, it's cool she's eating one of the fattier, most caloric sandwiches on the menu, she's drinking a DIET soda. That makes it healthy.


----------



## MyManMarx (Sep 15, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> Any "weight loss" company that would sponsor Chantal should be boycotted because they have done zero research before they slap their name on a deathfat.


Teami has also picked LifeByJen to promote their product, sooooo...


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Sep 15, 2019)

Yes Chantal, please put a mic in your tacky plastic dollar store plant, because I don’t think your crunching of Doritos was loud enough.  Do these fatties know how to chew with their mouths shut??  Oh yeah, that’s right, they’re always in the middle of telling us about their “weight loss journeys” whilst they take gigantic bites of food.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Sep 15, 2019)

Does she honestly think she's sticking with her doctor's diet plan here or what? Is she delusional enough to think she's making good food choices in these recent mukbangs, or is she just giving up the pretense at this point? Just because it's Subway doesn't automatically make it a sensible low calorie meal. A foot long chicken bacon ranch sandwich has over 1,000 calories, nevermind the Doritos. If an impending major surgery doesn't force her to get her ass into gear, I don't think anything will.


----------



## tiggles (Sep 15, 2019)

GremlinKween said:


> Ugh she had SO many lovers, SO many she forgot about and has more of those horrifying storytimes to come View attachment 937170View attachment 937171View attachment 937172View attachment 937174



She got lipstick on her chin from her bottom lip rolling down trying to cram that sandwich in.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 15, 2019)

Color me MOTI, but I get so irked when she says "lovers."

They aren't lovers, Chantal.  They're guys you fucked. No more, no less.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Sep 15, 2019)

The fat pig spends half the video shilling for Teami - specifically for a tea which she's never tasted before. She literally takes her first sip after having recorded five minutes of promotion footage.

The other half of the video is spent saying that the reason she's scared of surgery is because she's worried what the surgeon will make fun of her for when she's sedated. Yeah, that's your biggest problem. Moron.
She should be forced to hear what the medical staff say about her grotesque body.  Maybe that would be eye-openeen.


----------



## Who Now (Sep 15, 2019)

My favorite part is at about 13:00. She takes too big a bite and shoves it in with her other hand.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Sep 15, 2019)

Pineapple Fox said:


> The first 4 minutes she was promoting a scam tea called Teami. Its another attempt to have the equivalent of a magic pill that you think will melt the fat off of you but of course every sane person knows these don't work. I found this article, Can 'detox teas' like Teami help you lose weight?, that outlines some risks that Chantal is no stranger to:
> 
> Liver failure, increased heart rate, high blood pressure, nausea, vomiting and *diarrhea*, blood clotting, interaction with other medications such as muscle relaxants, sleep, antidepressants and anxiety medicines.



I'm just gonna assume it's like "FitTea", which Momokun scammed people with on IG (like first lipo, old af).

How much more do you think Chantal shits now? Miracle weight loss indeed.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Sep 15, 2019)

Careful, Sarah C, Chantal doesn't like it when someone speaks the truth.






Spoiler: ETA more comments


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 15, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> Chantal cannot be outdone by Hamber
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's stoned.
If she said she hadn't eaten in 20 minutes, I'd believe her, but 20 hours? Lie. Then says she's already full so will save the other half. Sure Chantal, it's not like we know you lie or anything. Go ahead, save it. (till the camera is off)
Food falling all over, her fingers full of ranch & chicken but she keeps playing with her hair & then takes a bite with her hair caught in her mouth. Calling her a pig is generous.
Looks like she had time to look up fake lover stories to tell too.
And did she misunderstand the doctors? Did she think they told her to gain weight & eat garbage before surgery?
18 days to go.
Can't wait for the excuse she uses when October 3rd comes & goes.
Chantal lies.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Sep 15, 2019)

Archive of SUBWAY CHICKEN BACON RANCH MUKBANG 9/15/2019




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## peppy (Sep 15, 2019)

there's way too many similarities with ALR.... are they coordinating their videos? lmao. 

and does she NEED to inhale chips along with the sub?


----------



## batshitrat (Sep 15, 2019)

Jesus Christ.. the ranch all over her mouth and shirt, the crumbs in her hair. How vile. Although I wonder how bad her hair loss is getting though? Looks like she’s developing quite the comb-over. Her hair looked pretty bad in the pumpkin Alfredo video but with the camera angle in this one you can’t see the top of her head.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 15, 2019)

Who Now said:


> My favorite part is at about 13:00. She takes too big a bite and shoves it in with her other hand.



And classic Chantal at 12:21 wipes her fucking dorito dust on her pants.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Sep 15, 2019)

BhertMern said:


> Careful, Sarah C, Chantal doesn't like it when someone speaks the truth.
> View attachment 937243
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder if she'll ever show him again, this girl askin' the important shit.


----------



## PatTraverse (Sep 15, 2019)

As always, our honour student Chantal worries about the real issue that could arise on this supposed surgery. She is not thinking about dying on the table, the gruelling recovery process or even if she is properly prepared to face it all. Nah. She is scared that the surgeon will make comments and laugh at her while she is asleep.

Weirdly, she does not seem to care how she is perceived for abusing the ER because she keeps making herself sick. How about making dumb lies to the medical staff about regularly going to the gym and thinking that they are really buying any of it? Let us not forget how she proudly boasts about being a noncompliant idiot like she is the smartest person in the room.

The team would be too focused in doing everything in their power to keep her alive to comment on her grotesque physique. It is just Chantal once again not understanding that not everyone is an unprofessional clown like her.


----------



## Sham (Sep 15, 2019)

I don't know why I continue to be shocked by how bad she looks in every new video, but holy shit. She looks about 60 in that tea infomercial. 

This company actually sponsored her nasty ass? I can't believe she had the restraint to not talk about this diarrhea tea making her shit herself or something.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Sep 16, 2019)

Thought I'd capture this beaut before it inevitably gets nuked.

Chantal is a giddy nightmare as she giggles, deepthroats that sandwich, grossly guzzles her soda (amusingly with one pinky raised, because she's a _lady, _after all!) and loudly shoves those chips in her Arbys-hole, chewing with her gob wide open - then proudly proclaims (at 14:05) "I have SO MANY LOVERS" while manically TEE HEE-ing.

I can only imagine what Bibi must be thinking as he overhears this nonsense. He's likely just thankful that not only do they have seperate bedrooms, they now have seperate _tables, _so he isn't forced to endure her disgusting eating habits any longer.

I'm not sure what's causing our Poutine Queen's especially good mood tonight, but I suspect she has a few blocks of cheese and bags of Doritos stashed in her new drawer setup.
Chantal is an enigma wrapped in Vyvanse, floating in a tall glass of gravy.


----------



## Painted Pig (Sep 16, 2019)

Who Now said:


> My favorite part is at about 13:00. She takes too big a bite and shoves it in with her other hand.


there was so much jaw clicking in this one. unless that was just Bibi talking to his family back home.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 16, 2019)

PatTraverse said:


> As always, our honour student Chantal worries about the real issue that could arise on this supposed surgery. She is not thinking about dying on the table, the gruelling recovery process or even if she is properly prepared to face it all. Nah. She is scared that the surgeon will make comments and laugh at her while she is asleep.
> 
> Weirdly, she does not seem to care how she is perceived for abusing the ER because she keeps making herself sick. How about making dumb lies to the medical staff about regularly going to the gym and thinking that they are really buying any of it? Let us not forget how she proudly boasts about being a noncompliant idiot like she is the smartest person in the room.
> 
> The team would be too focused in doing everything in their power to keep her alive to comment on her grotesque physique. It is just Chantal once again not understanding that not everyone is an unprofessional clown like her.



Hey once you’re asleep during surgery who the hell CARES what they say as long as they fix you chantal! If you wake up and whatever issue you had is better or no longer an issue a bit of heckling while you’re asleep is nothing to worry about. Whatever team has to work on her are already heroes in my book.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 16, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> Color me MOTI, but I get so irked when she says "lovers."
> 
> They aren't lovers, Chantal.  They're guys you fucked. No more, no less.


I think she thinks calling them that makes it sound classy. In truth, it's just a parade of homeless guys, old men, and drunks who would never look at her twice if they weren't wasted, who she pathetically spread her ham hocks for because she's _painfully_ desperate for male attention and validation. There are plenty of self described sluts who have sex with strangers because they just enjoy sex. I don't think Chintal is one of these woman. She thinks that these guys managed to get erections to jam in her, it somehow means she's attractive or desirable. Men will get hard ons for a disembodied silicone assholes, a mans erection doesn't mean shit. She's made it clear in the past she thinks being sexually harassed online or by random people at stores is flattering to her. That's completely pathetic. She has no self respect.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 16, 2019)

New community post from our gorl


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Sep 16, 2019)

Her excuse for eating more junk is, "I want a balance." When people eat pizza it's usually once a week, maybe even once a month, Chintal. And it's not because they want to keep a "balance", it's because they've had a hard week of working a real job, taking care of their families, and tending to various responsibilities. They don't eat pizza poutine, more cheap meats and cheeses with cheese dusted chips, followed by "sharing" a pizza less than a week later. She isn't losing a single ounce of weight.


----------



## war has changed (Sep 16, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 937535View attachment 937536
> 
> New community post from our gorl



"I'm trying to be "normal" with food..."
Ahahaahaha. Sure you are. That made me crack up.

That post is a whole lot of words just to say "I swear I didn't eat that sub off-camera, the haters are wrong!"


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 16, 2019)

She would have gotten a six inch sub if that was all she could eat. She got the footlong because that's what she planned on eating. It's so stupid. Like, a foot long sub and chips isn't an insane meal... that's what most people get from Subways. Compared to eating poutine for 3, just eating the whole stupid sandwich wouldn't have gotten that much criticism... unless she did this dumb shit where she daintily eats half of it and makes a big deal out of how much food it is and how she couldn't  handle it.


----------



## Strawberry Pocky (Sep 16, 2019)

GremlinKween said:


> Ugh she had SO many lovers, SO many she forgot about and has more of those horrifying storytimes to come View attachment 937170View attachment 937171View attachment 937172View attachment 937174



HMMMMMMMM.

Now. This might just be a little bit of tinfoiling, Kiwi fam. But?
Looking at these photos (first in horror, then disgust, then denial, then back to horror....) one thing I noticed was how Cuntal's lipstick was changing in consistency. It appears rubbed off/worn out, but then its bright red and shiny again? And her Subway sandwich also looks like its changing in size/length too.

At first I just thought "Oh okay, maybe the photos are just posted out of order...her lipstick wore off while she was eating. Or she licked and sucked it all off while she was slopping that food down, as pigs do" But then I remembered how she got caught eating more of the Pizza Poutine between cuts/takes by sharp-eyed watchers the other day.

Just a thought, not a big deal, but....?  Anyone else think there's even a small possibility that THIS BITCH GOT TWO SAMMICHES?

(eta:  and if I'm wrong it's not like there wasn't a second sub or more chips waiting off cam anyway lmao)


----------



## Strine (Sep 16, 2019)

If someone showed me this image, I would ask them if I was looking at a fat man in drag. The beady eyes, the overlined lips, the exceptional vamp-style eyebrows and the coarse makeup on the jowls all combine for an effect that is rather less than feminine. Her stupid little vlogging station has much less forgiving lighting than the computer desk(?) where she used to film; she doesn't really have wrinkles because her fat has filled in every possible crease, but she looks like a middle-aged man at this point. I fear we may see another downgrade in image quality when she catches sight of this beguiling screencap. Oy vey.

ETA: on the topic of visual horror, we're coming up to her regularly scheduled posting of a photo from when she was a just-fat-not-monstrously-obese teen. Place your bets on which one of the five it's going to be: my money's on the one of her in gentle repose with the sarong trying and failing to shroud her fupa.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 16, 2019)

Strawberry Pocky said:


> HMMMMMMMM.
> 
> Now. This might just be a little bit of tinfoiling, Kiwi fam. But?
> Looking at these photos (first in horror, then disgust, then denial, then back to horror....) one thing I noticed was how Cuntal's lipstick was changing in consistency. It appears rubbed off/worn out, but then its bright red and shiny again? And her Subway sandwich also looks like its changing in size/length too.
> ...


It wouldn't shock me. Like I said, one sandwich is a normal meal for most people. She doesn't eat normal meals. I bet our prize sow here could pack two away, easy.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Sep 16, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 937535View attachment 937536
> 
> New community post from our gorl


Jesus. Only Chantal would deem it necessary to explain in triumphant detail _why_ she didn't succeed in cramming an entire footlong sandwich plus chips (and lezbereal, whatever else she wolfed down in the car before she got home) in her piehole,  somehow managing to shoehorn in a delightful discussion about gas.
I'm beginning to suspect that Chantal has never encountered that old saying: "_Clever liars give details, but the cleverest don't"_.

Also, _now _she's crowing about making a "good, homecooked meal" for tomorrow's video, but just a few short hours ago she was dreaming about ordering fried chicken and "cheese and corn".


Gorl is gonna give herself whiplash from all these 180s she's doing, but at least she's getting exercise.

She's definitely been busy policing her comments tonight. In perhaps my favorite exchange, our Lady of the Gravy agrees that she _was _"killing herself slowly" but I guess that's all behind her now. I mean that unholy poutine pizza mess was 3 WHOLE DAYS ago!!


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 16, 2019)

There's so much amazing Korean food.... and she wants to get fried chicken and fried rice. Why bother? At the least get bulgogi and mandu. It's like the most entry level Korean food possible, but at least it's actually Korean. Not fried rice with bits of kimchi tossed into it.

eta: I went and looked up this Korean corn cheese shit. All the recipes I found called for canned corn, mozzarella, butter, and mayo. Some of them put bell pepper in it, but most of them didn't bother. That sounds disusing. Perfect for our girl.


----------



## Twinkie (Sep 16, 2019)

How many fucking binge medications are on the market anyway? She's been through like five already.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Sep 16, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> How many fucking binge medications are on the market anyway? She's been through like five already.


She needs those chinese  weight loss meds with parasite eggs.


----------



## Painted Pig (Sep 16, 2019)

Strine said:


> View attachment 937569
> If someone showed me this image, I would ask them if I was looking at a fat man in drag. The beady eyes, the overlined lips, the exceptional vamp-style eyebrows and the coarse makeup on the jowls all combine for an effect that is rather less than feminine. Her stupid little vlogging station has much less forgiving lighting than the computer desk(?) where she used to film; she doesn't really have wrinkles because her fat has filled in every possible crease, but she looks like a middle-aged man at this point. I fear we may see another downgrade in image quality when she catches sight of this beguiling screencap. Oy vey.
> 
> ETA: on the topic of visual horror, we're coming up to her regularly scheduled posting of a photo from when she was a just-fat-not-monstrously-obese teen. Place your bets on which one of the five it's going to be: my money's on the one of her in gentle repose with the sarong trying and failing to shroud her fupa.


----------



## Nicotine Fetish (Sep 16, 2019)

Oh, I will never not be amused at a 300 plus pound person telling me they know best. I count calories! Okay, cool? But your behaviors and disordered eating isn’t changing. When you claim you're not eating the first half of the day - it’s causing you to binge the second half. You’re getting take out, you're eating foods with poor macros, you’re monetizing yourself eating food. You are still fostering that food fixation. You might lose 20 pounds but you’re going to fatigue yourself out and gain 30. You’re not going to cure your binge eating disorder or whatever with hyper food fixation, lol.
But why waste my words. These fatties have been stuck in these same cycles for years. Long before they even started YouTube.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 16, 2019)

Her make up never looks natural, she always looks like a pig that’s been used in animal testing


----------



## Beluga (Sep 16, 2019)

Her skin gets worse and worse in every single video. As a side note, I'm quite surprised her knuckles aren't ALR level-dark. This bitch has been really lucky with her health so far it's astounding.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 16, 2019)

Gave the subway vid a try for background noise while I cook and is it just me that can BARELY hear her??? She’s doing that annoying ass soft talking shit and even with my phone volume on full I can barely hear her mumbles.


----------



## THOTto (Sep 16, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> How many fucking binge medications are on the market anyway? She's been through like five already.


Vyvanse, topamax, some ssris and anti depressants , Wellbutrin  (last four off label) and there used to be Sibutramine, but it was yanked from us markets around 2010. Vyvanse is the only official medication that treats it. I’m guessing she got something off label (which won’t work)  and her behavior is off from the physical withdrawals and lack of sleep. If she got anything that is, or she’s too scared to say it because we’ll poke holes into why it won’t help. 


ETA I think trileptial and other anticonvulsant medications have had success off label too in the same way they’re used for anxiety.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 16, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 937535View attachment 937536
> 
> New community post from our gorl



Lord, how she lies.
Does Chantal go to the only Subway in the world that doesn't make a 6" sub?
Whoever believes she didn't eat the rest of that sub off camera immediately, still believes she's 367 pounds. She must be pushing 425 by now, as she looks enormous.

Countdown to surgery: 17 days


----------



## Dangerhair (Sep 16, 2019)

I finally caught up on Chintal, and just... DAMN. Failed at every diet under the sun, and cycling so fast it isn't even a cycle anymore, it's just all the crazy all at once.

The one thing I don't get is why she doesn't just admit she wants to be enormous and just talk about poop, farts and how she healthy, just big.


----------



## Beluga (Sep 16, 2019)

Dangerhair said:


> I finally caught up on Chintal, and just... DAMN. Failed at every diet under the sun, and cycling so fast it isn't even a cycle anymore, it's just all the crazy all at once.
> 
> The one thing I don't get is why she doesn't just admit she wants to be enormous and just talk about poop, farts and how she healthy, just big.


She doesn't want to be enormous, she wants to be one of those Instagram skinny bitches with Starbucks in one hand and a fancy plate of whatever food is in fashion in the other. Problem is, she has absolutely no control whatsoever on her impulses, has the intelligence of a toddler and even if she lost every last bit of fat she has, she'd still be a gigantic cunt.


----------



## fatfuck (Sep 16, 2019)

she bought a pizza poutine meant for 3 that was overflowing with cheese and claimed she threw it away. she then had a cheese binge on the very same day and wanted to visit ER. her pain didn't last long as she made that unholy pasta with even more cheese on it the very next day.

now she claims she's on a new miracle drug that's making her bloated and that she doesn't have an appetite and hasn't eaten in 20 hours, only to inhale a sandwich with chips as quickly as she can while making up another lover story that never happened.

don't worry though, she has a plan as she pinned her comment addressing concerned viewers. i bet it's the same one she had back in her new year resolution video. 

all of this makes perfect sense now... if you're chantal.


----------



## Chardee MacDennis (Sep 16, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> There's so much amazing Korean food.... and she wants to get fried chicken and fried rice. Why bother? At the least get bulgogi and mandu. It's like the most entry level Korean food possible, but at least it's actually Korean. Not fried rice with bits of kimchi tossed into it.
> 
> eta: I went and looked up this Korean corn cheese shit. All the recipes I found called for canned corn, mozzarella, butter, and mayo. Some of them put bell pepper in it, but most of them didn't bother. That sounds disusing. Perfect for our girl.



And you know what's good about bulgogi? It's simple and easy to make at home and a lot healthier if you manage your ingredients. Less than ten minutes of prep if you don't feel like all day marination and quick to cook/grill depending on your cut of beef.

But the funt would rather smother everything in cheese because it's currently trendy in the muckbang scene.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 16, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> Jesus. Only Chantal would deem it necessary to explain in triumphant detail _why_ she didn't succeed in cramming an entire footlong sandwich plus chips (and lezbereal, whatever else she wolfed down in the car before she got home) in her piehole,  somehow managing to shoehorn in a delightful discussion about gas.
> I'm beginning to suspect that Chantal has never encountered that old saying: "_Clever liars give details, but the cleverest don't"_.
> 
> Also, _now _she's crowing about making a "good, homecooked meal" for tomorrow's video, but just a few short hours ago she was dreaming about ordering fried chicken and "cheese and corn".
> ...


Community section is gone already.   As to her thinking she can cook Korean food is just completely laughable when she barely can make an egg with cheese.  She shouldn't be trying to try ethnic food recipes until she can dice a fucking onion half way decently  (which she can learn on YouTube) and practice. 

It's also pretty pathetic she's so back to square 1 and has made no progress as she's back into the "hey goiys I'm medicated because I'm a moody ranty bitch, but it's okay now. I'm going to eat pizza poutine, a carb heavy pumpkin alfredo which is mostly butter, cream and cheese, and then a subway sandwich and it's because I'm going to balance it with home cooked meals cooking food I don't know how to make and only saw a fucking resturant menu, so I'll probably just order take out anyway, and I'm going to do OMAD again so I can eat all my calories in one sitting even though this is all not what my nutritionist/therapist said to do, it's never worked in the past And I know better and I eat what I want, so fuck you hayder viewers and medical professionals!"

Yet she claims to have planned her week of meals... and asking for recipes is just... she's such a fucking wreck. But yea, bulgogi is petty easy if you know what cuts of meat to get and the ingredients for the sauce if she doesn't have an Asian market near by. Though as a pre-diabetic if she managed to find premade sauce it's full of sugar so she's not even giving a shit about being a pre-diabetic.

ETA:  Chantal is not learning what 'normal' eating is.  She's once again going back to feast and famine type eating, eating shit food, eating in her car and as we know - using YouTube only as a means to try to legitimize her shitty eating habits that she can't seem to break.  "it's a food review! It's a cooking show! It's an eating show!"  The only 'show' this is, is a train wreck of a human who is just beyond any sort of self awareness who needs youtube money and not MLM type tea bullshit money.

I'd rather her try to cook a fucking basic roasted chicken with lemon, thyme and then be able to make a dinner with that, some roasted veggies, and then use the left overs for a chicken salad or other types of decent and moderate meals like a chicken taco salad.

ETA: IF she meant she was going to order take out from the Korean place, that's more infuriating as she's just trying to find out ways to eat more takeout/restaurant food without it seeming as if she's 'cheating'.  In this regard she's totally condescending to think that her audience of haters doesn't see though this pattern of finding bullshit excuses to continue eating the same way and making money from her gluttony.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 16, 2019)

One thing that struck me about yesterday's video, aside from her absolutely disturbing appearance, was how empty it was.

Aside from the tea commercial, the whole video pretty much was this:

1. I watched StaySi's video, and now I get why you all hate me
2. Sorry to Charlie Gold, kinda
3. I forgot that I went to college and had so many lovers there, so get ready for some stories about my sex life, but not today.

Aside from that, there was almost _total silence_ except for eating noises.  I think she might have cut out some weird tic action too; she starts making some very weird noises when her eyes roll after the first bite, and there is one noticeable cut right when it seemed a "shhh" was coming up.

I always knew she was lazy, and I always knew she has nothing in her head.  But by even her own pathetic standards, this was really one empty video.  Amberlynn's videos are_ jam-packed _with compelling content in comparison to this, and I pretty much stopped watching Amberlynn months ago because of vapid content.

Chantal the Creator creates even a bigger nothing than she usually does.


----------



## DongMiguel (Sep 16, 2019)

She's gotta be well over 400 lbs. She looks huge in this latest video - bigger than I think she's ever looked at any point. I wonder, as was maybe brought up before, if she's purposely sabotaging the potential for surgery by gaining enough weight that the doctor calls it off because it's too risky? I'm not even sure if that's a reason they can call off the surgery in Canada, though.



Dutch Courage said:


> 3. I forgot that I went to college and had so many lovers there, so get ready for some stories about my sex life, but not today.



Or in other words: she realizes her channel is drying up and she needs to make up more stories to keep her viewers interested. 

How does she forget that portion of her life? It wasn't that long ago she was attending the University of Ottawa. According to her Linkedin profile, she started studies there in 2015. Yet she's completely forgotten about events that took place four years ago - or even two years prior to her channel taking off? Sure, Jan.


----------



## bananews (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## thejackal (Sep 16, 2019)

bananews said:


> View attachment 937825



This is an interesting new turn for her.  She's actually "embracing" the hate (you know she's seething) and it has to be because big AL is coaching her a bit on this shit right?  Like telling Chantal to just embrace the hate and count the sheckels?  It will be interesting to see how long she can keep this charade up.  Unlike AL, Chantal is old enough to where she can see the end of the line at  her weight.  She knows that doing Youtube is a death sentence, even more acutely than AL, and deep know knows that she can't keep doing the mukbangs as its part of her (incredibly) disordered relationship with food.


----------



## Twinkie (Sep 16, 2019)

Pretending to be cool with it on other channels means jack shit to me.

I'll believe it when she actually leaves her comment section unmolested.


----------



## wheelpower (Sep 16, 2019)

thejackal said:


> She's actually "embracing" the hate



Yeah you can tell she's trying to roll with the punches but even that comment "also I never reported anyone to CPS" just shows how she can't help herself. She can't keep this up more than a few days without chimping out


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 16, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> Yeah you can tell she's trying to roll with the punches but even that comment "also I never reported anyone to CPS" just shows how she can't help herself. She can't keep this up more than a few days without chimping out



She had to obsess about it for an hour before adding that postscript, according to the timestamps.

Which is how I think she spends most of her time; obsessing on things.  It isn't limited to just food and bowel movements, although it often seems that way.  She also obsesses about comments about her.

She's back on the meds again, which kept her chimpouts at bay for nearly three months, and then she went chimporama the moment she was off them.  So, she may be able not to cross the line for awhile (but each time, the meds are gonna restrain her a little less than before).  But she's obsessing again, which usually leads us places.

I have to admit, the last video was a strange one.  At first, I thought it was a whole lotta nothing, mainly because I was mostly only listening to it.  When I actually _watched _it a second time, and saw what a complete mess she was making of herself, completely oblivious to it all, _after_ doing a sponsorship plug, I realized that this video is worthy of lower-tier canon.  I hope Fatso Tea Company is proud of her...

I do think we might be in for some lowkey lulz as operation day approaches.  Every time she spills sauce all over herself stuffing her yob while fattening herself up for surgery is an automatic lol in itself.  She is so out of content, she is liable to say all kinds of idiotic things to fill the dead air.  So, I am holding cautious optimism for the second half of September.  

What happened to her Grand Narrative: _Chantal Marie: My Life Story? _It's almost a pity that she is too fucking lazy to even talk about herself.  It would be fun to see how she portrays her own life.  But Clotso was a lot more interested in that sandwich than she was in creating...


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 16, 2019)

I think her medication is wearing off. LOL


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Sep 16, 2019)

Saying things like "omg you look fatter" is not discrimination when you're talking about Chantal. It is fact.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Sep 16, 2019)

Chantal is a gravy guzzling buffoon. Everything is everyone else's fault except her own, and that is why she is a lolcow. But if she wants to further kill her channel then I'll be happy to grab some popcorn and watch.


----------



## Ellana (Sep 16, 2019)

Staying up to binge and watch the MBP stream are we?


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 16, 2019)

Edit: Because I fucked it up when the site was fucky.

I think she means the time in her life when she was about 20. She delayed her Senior year to go to some juvenile program and told us those stories.  Nothing she talks about has been within the last 15-17 years since she's been with Bibi about 9 years now, and was with Peetz 7-8 years with no break; she moved out from Peetz in with Bibi.   Also, she forgot about it because it probably never happened.

In addition to Chantal being all pissed again on her Community her rebranding is already failing as she's not able to upload videos on time. Bitch doesn't realize she can pre-record her videos a day or more in advance and upload them so they're on time. She's so fucking unreliable and "yes she knows it's annoying".


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Sep 17, 2019)

Re: her medication - I believe she said that her doctor has put her on a couple of new medications, not the Vyvanse.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Sep 17, 2019)

Memo to Chantal:

This is the definition of the word "discrimination" : the unjust or prejudicial treatment of different categories of people or things, especially on the grounds of race, age, or sex.

For example, not renting an apartment to someone based on their race or sexual orientation would be considered discrimination.

So how is saying "You look fatter than before in this video" discrimination? It is stating a fucking fact! And this girl supposedly majored in English in college? LOL

The entertainment never stops. I'm actually surprised she kept the comments on for almost a whole day on that Subway video. (Where she did in fact look fatter than ever). And most of them were not "hate" comments at all. It's shocking to me how many people are actually nice to her.


----------



## Strine (Sep 17, 2019)

Her ongoing accusations of "obsessing" are textbook projection. She always tries to shame her haydurs (haydurs being anybody who doesn't offer unquestioning praise) as being obsessed with her, obsessed with ALR, obsessed with boolying. She reads this thread, so I'm going to indulge myself and speak in second person:

Gorlfriend, nobody is obsessed with you (or ALR, for that matter). To say you're flattering yourself is putting it lightly. The "boolies" are almost always people who watched a video where you promised something, then watched a later one where you broke the promise, and then asked you why you're sabotaging yourself when you're as fat as a henhouse and dancing with death every day you don't actively try to lose weight. The closest thing to obsession is here on this board, where you're discussed in detail, and even then, we're just posting in one thread out of many about our cursory observations of your ridiculous life, usually from our phones because we're bored in a lunch break or something. _You_ obsess over _us_, and over everything, because you don't have anything to fill up your days/weeks/years with except eating huge amounts of food, fantasising about being thin and popular, and stewing in your plenteous juices because your audience has noticed that these two things don't go together. Some uncharitable souls might be led to believe you're resentful, for want of someone to obsess over you - daddy didn't do it, Peetz didn't do it, Bibi doesn't do it. You love to attribute it to "fat-shaming", but frankly, your weight is incidental: there are plenty of people fatter than you who don't have threads, because they're not delusional bitches who milk their problems for pity and attention and then flip a table when someone somewhere expects them to actually take responsibility for it. You, on the other hand, could weigh 100lbs and you'd still have a thread because you're nasty, vain, and obsessive. Grow up.


----------



## dark_lob1111 (Sep 17, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> And classic Chantal at 12:21 wipes her fucking dorito dust on her pants.






The ogress doesn't just wipe it on her pants, she rubs it in her hair first like dry shampoo and finally rolls it between her fingers & thumb.
Ugh...Wtf??


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 17, 2019)

I love how she keeps name dropping amberlynn to keep herself somewhat relevant and amber hasn’t once responded, she’s desperate for ambers level of attention and keeps getting ignored it’s hilarious.


----------



## solidus (Sep 17, 2019)

I'm not sure how things work in Canada, but any Anaesthetist/Anaesthesiologist with even one day of medical school is not going to put her under. The surgeon would definitely have referred her for a pre surgery assessment and weighed her, on an accurate scale, not her 368lb scale. Any patient with her weight and past medical history would be also weighed on the day too.

But leaving all of this aside, who in their right mind could trust this bitch to fast for 6 hours pre surgery?? I can't for the life of me see how this surgery could ever proceed even if Chantal never told a lie.


----------



## Beluga (Sep 17, 2019)

dark_lob1111 said:


> View attachment 938400
> The ogress doesn't just wipe it on her pants, she rubs it in her hair first like dry shampoo and finally rolls it between her fingers & thumb.
> Ugh...Wtf??


She does many disgusting things but the way she always touches, scratches or fingers her hair whilst eating genuinely makes me dry heave. Her fingers must be already dirty, clammy and greasy from her lack of hygiene, the little hair she has is usually coated in that black powder stuff to try and cover her bald spots, plus it's just greasy because who knows what a shower or a bath is, right? And then,  on top of that, she just wipes her filthy hands on her filthy hair, wiping her hooves in the dusty wig she has on top of her head, for sure causing the Kabuko shit to fall on her food, combining those two evil things to create one ginormous cluster of foulness. God, I hate it.


----------



## fatfuck (Sep 17, 2019)

solidus said:


> I'm not sure how things work in Canada, but any Anaesthetist/Anaesthesiologist with even one day of medical school is not going to put her under. The surgeon would definitely have referred her for a pre surgery assessment and weighed her, on an accurate scale, not her 368lb scale. Any patient with her weight and past medical history would be also weighed on the day too.
> 
> But leaving all of this aside, who in their right mind could trust this bitch to fast for 6 hours pre surgery?? I can't for the life of me see how this surgery could ever proceed even if Chantal never told a lie.



it's easy, chantal lies.

there is no scheduled surgery. come october she'll deal with her cancerous cysts the natural way. she doesn't need help from for-profit western medicine that functions on curing the symptoms not prevention as she said. food heals everything.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 17, 2019)

Ellana said:


> View attachment 938259
> Staying up to binge and watch the MBP stream are we?


"Some" things came up? Lots of things should be coming up. Testing & doctors & evaluations & reports -all things that happen before major surgery.
Countdown to surgery: 16 days


----------



## PatTraverse (Sep 17, 2019)

Always funny to be called obsessed by someone who stays up all alone in the middle of the night getting high on fast food and deleting Youtube comments. Someone who spends a lot of her time reading this thread and watching videos from other channels that have her as a subject. Sitting there furiously searching her name all over the internet every half-hour to see if someone mentioned her somewhere.

This is just the Chantal Show: Unrated, unfiltered and with no dumb producer creating fake drama. Just the life of a disgusting, fat and balding liar that is too lonely to quit because she craves the attention while simultaneously complaining about it.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Sep 17, 2019)

Bitch just chimp out already; we know you want to.

Let all the haydurs have a piece of your mind.


----------



## Gawdamit (Sep 17, 2019)

Christina BlackFeather11 hours ago
Before my hysterectomy I had to go on a liquid diet for 2 weeks, then a week of clear liquid so I could clean out and lose some weight.  I was 225 pounds before that.  I can't see Chantal doing this


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Sep 17, 2019)

Spoiler: Chantal the "Beautiful" "Beauty"




































"I just enjoy sitting and talking and eating," Chantal says as she shrugs.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Sep 17, 2019)

Gawdamit said:


> Christina BlackFeather11 hours ago
> Before my hysterectomy I had to go on a liquid diet for 2 weeks, then a week of clear liquid so I could clean out and lose some weight.  I was 225 pounds before that.  I can't see Chantal doing this


If Chantal is actually undergoing surgery, stuff like this makes me wonder if she really does have some aggressive cancer going on but is too dumb to understand what is happening.  Doctors are extremely risk averse, even in places with socialized medicine. If a doctor is willing to put this woman under and slice her belly open in massive dorsal cut so he can root around and see what is lurking, then that means the risk of not doing so outweighs the risk of leaving her as she is.

And now she's posted another mukbang wherein she appears to be holding two days worth of calories in a styrofoam container.  The absolute state of her.  I wonder if her inner bingemonster is telling to fill up now for tomorrow, or a few weeks from now in a surgical suite, she may die.


----------



## SodaLove (Sep 17, 2019)

Chantal, we already know that all you want to do is eat like a pig. You’re the one that’s always in denial about that.


----------



## Chantfatty (Sep 17, 2019)

My phone glitched out in the middle of pigtals latest video and damn...im going to have nightmares


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 17, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 939307
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's our girl, nothing but class.

And adipose tissue.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Sep 17, 2019)

"When I lose a buncha weight"   

There is no scheduled surgery. Chantal lies. And she's fatter and fatter with every upload. Would you trust this wide load of lard to lose weight before surgery?





Hell no you would not.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 17, 2019)

Jesus F'ing Christ...   About 10:10 into this, Both Chantal and Peetz show they have no eating etiquette at all.  Chantal than asks (you know, the 100% vegan at one point, never again will eat meat?) asks "what's your favorite part of the chicken?




Of which she reponds she likes drumsticks now because breasts are pretty dry and she shovels shit into her fucking face.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Sep 17, 2019)

Her last four vids have been eating pizza poutine, creamy pumpkin Alfredo, chicken and bacon ranch subway and now general Tsao chicken and chow mein...But she’s gonna do a liquid diet next week so she will be all ready for surgery


----------



## canadiancxnt (Sep 17, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> View attachment 939332
> 
> Her last four vids have been eating pizza poutine, creamy pumpkin Alfredo, chicken and bacon ranch subway and now general Tsao chicken and chow mein...But she’s gonna do a liquid diet next week so she will be all ready for surgery


I hope she knows that ranch dressing isn’t part of a liquid diet.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 17, 2019)

11:19 she does that weird noodle hook thing.  FFS!!





She does it again for one little nugget of chicken.... dear fucking lordy lord...





She then says "we need to think of some "Adventures with Peetz things to do" she looks at him, and he just fucking ignores her..LMFAO.... she's totally trying make her channel his problem and he's like 'Fries? Yes. Fries."

OH WAIT...next Tuesday "They" are going to their hometown which Chantal usually has major binges afterwards... He's going to see his ill mom; she's going to see her sister.

And another extended tongue with hook to get in another gorging forkful. SO much for cognitive behavior therapy!




"Doctor says it's okay if I eat less than some healthy stuff if I walk" after she claims to walk in place at home for an hour, through out the day.  Like what? Couch to fridge? Couch to shitter?  and I dont' think a doctor or professional would include a week full of shit eating food to being okay....


There it is per the transcript:


mm-hmm
14:49
hmm we can go for a walk on this pop
14:53
after and we though
15:02
walking through I have to for my surgery
15:08
and then when I'm at home I try to walk
15:11
in place and take grapes excuse me I
15:19
know I'm still eating some less than
15:24
healthy stuff but the doctor said as
15:27
long as even just walking wolf even just
15:30
improving fitness level will help so you
15:33
need garbage so you can make money to
15:35
eat garbage it's the life of a mutt
15:39
beggar no I* just enjoy you know sitting*
*15:45*
*and talking and eating*


----------



## January Cyst (Sep 17, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 939307
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Archive "Mall Food Mukbang"





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Sep 17, 2019)

Gawdamit said:


> Christina BlackFeather11 hours ago
> Before my hysterectomy I had to go on a liquid diet for 2 weeks, then a week of clear liquid so I could clean out and lose some weight.  I was 225 pounds before that.  I can't see Chantal doing this





Serial Grapist said:


> View attachment 939332
> 
> Her last four vids have been eating pizza poutine, creamy pumpkin Alfredo, chicken and bacon ranch subway and now general Tsao chicken and chow mein...But she’s gonna do a liquid diet next week so she will be all ready for surgery



I'm so sure Christina's comment and Chantal's on this nightmare binge fest is totes unrelated.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Sep 17, 2019)

Gravy is techinically a liquid. A shake for breakfast, one for lunch, and a sensible trough of gravy for dinner. Slimchance. Slimchance this bitch will lose even one ounce berfore her supposed surgery.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Sep 17, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> she's going to see her sister


That part made me raise an eyebrow. Chantal doesn't like her sister, and it's pretty obvious that the sister feels less than loving towards Chantal (with good reason of course). Sister is in a stable relationship and goes to the gym, and I'm guessing she has a good job, friends, and hobbies. So why supposedly visit? Chantal doesn't want to be around any fit women who are in genuine romantic relationships. Is she scoring a free dinner from someone else's birthday party? That's what she did on her sister's birthday.


----------



## Twinkie (Sep 17, 2019)

Wow she's gained a ton of weight. Looks like even her eyesockets have run out of room for fat stores and now her eyeballs are bugging out. She looks absolutely grotesque.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Sep 17, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Jesus F'ing Christ...   About 10:10 into this, Both Chantal and Peetz show they have no eating etiquette at all.  Chantal than asks (you know, the 100% vegan at one point, never again will eat meat?) asks "what's your favorite part of the chicken?
> View attachment 939338
> 
> Of which she reponds she likes drumsticks now because breasts are pretty dry and she shovels shit into her fucking face.
> ...


Chantal is also using the "plate as a bib" maneuver so often seen with people with BMIs over 50.  Her gut makes it impossible for her to sit at a table properly and eat because her arms are too short to reach (one of the key reasons her tables are always so tall, so her gut can fit underneath and she doesn't look like a flailing T-Rex with every bite she takes).  Her gut also takes up all the room on her lap so she can't balance it atop her thighs.  She also shovels food into her mouth so quickly that she drops tons of it on her shirt and down her bra.  Solution? Hold your food container directly under your chin(s).  No reaching, no balancing, and no food lost down your cleavage that you will be forced to fish out and eat on camera because not even humiliation will keep you from getting that last bite of food.

Truly, she is living her best life


----------



## sweetie_squad_4_lyfe (Sep 17, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Jesus F'ing Christ...   About 10:10 into this, Both Chantal and Peetz show they have no eating etiquette at all.  Chantal than asks (you know, the 100% vegan at one point, never again will eat meat?) asks "what's your favorite part of the chicken?
> View attachment 939338
> 
> Of which she reponds she likes drumsticks now because breasts are pretty dry and she shovels shit into her fucking face.
> ...


he eats with his mouth open like she does and i saw a piece fall out at one point!! i thought eating like a human was a basic life skill that's basically inherent to humans but i guess not. who raised these pigs?? jeez


----------



## BerriesArnold (Sep 17, 2019)

Get yourself a man who covets for you the way that Peetz covets for that dry piece of fried chicken.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 17, 2019)

so you
15:33
need garbage so you can make money to
15:35
eat garbage it's the life of a mutt
15:39

Peetz  calls her out as he tends to do and usually in a undermined praise but it's true.  Chantal only eats shit so she can make money to eat more shit food.


----------



## sweetie_squad_4_lyfe (Sep 17, 2019)

peppy said:


> there's way too many similarities with ALR.... are they coordinating their videos? lmao.
> 
> and does she NEED to inhale chips along with the sub?


you and @batshitrat (am i tagging correctly?) have profile pics that make her look possessed and will haunt my dreams tonight.


----------



## Lilac_loud (Sep 17, 2019)

The darting eyes! I cannot stand those darting eyes. Shit, where are those stupid corn kernel sunglasses she wears that make her look like the idiot she is. Ugh, she is so disgusting.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Sep 17, 2019)

Quick jump cut and we’ll sneak that piece of chicken back on the tray, no one will notice.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 17, 2019)

She's totally about the ass pats...  Her and Peetz inbetween chomps discuss tips of wait staff.... sure that one will get deleted.


----------



## sweetie_squad_4_lyfe (Sep 17, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Flashback to July 2017... "I know what I'm doing; you'll see I'll be going to the gym, that I'll be losing weight.....I'm deleting any weight comments because people keep saying I'm killing myself with the way I eat"....and here she is 2 years later with the high blood pressure, prediabetic, hysterectomy and going to the ER every other weekend.
> 
> *OLD VIDEO:*


"i know what im doing"
"im just not losing weight according to your SOCIETAL STANDARDS and thats what you have a problem with"
yeah society sees weight loss as the number on the scale going DOWN and the amount of fat on your body going DOWN but thats just a societal construct you guys. and omg how is she this non self aware??? she sounds like an exaggerated satire of fat people.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Sep 17, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> View attachment 939332
> 
> Her last four vids have been eating pizza poutine, creamy pumpkin Alfredo, chicken and bacon ranch subway and now general Tsao chicken and chow mein...But she’s gonna do a liquid diet next week so she will be all ready for surgery


Jfc. Chantal has been giddy as a schoolgirl shoveling as much garbage as humanly possible into her Arbys-hole. Does she truly think that, like a schoolgirl, she can "cram" for this surgery like it's a mid-term exam and just do a grape-fast for a day or two, and that somehow magically her risk of croaking on the operating table will just vanish into thin air? 

Nothing that comes out of our Gravy Maven's mouth surprises me anymore, but good god it's startling how much of a moron she truly is. 

And surprising absolutely no one, Chantal admits she never bothered to go back for another singing lesson. I mean why bother _working _on something when you're clearly so naturally talented and can get a steady supply of asspats for your off-key warbling about your cats? 

And obviously she has _much _more important things to focus on as her surgery date draws near. Those Beef 'n Cheddars won't eat themselves after all!


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Sep 17, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> View attachment 939534
> 
> Quick jump cut and we’ll sneak that piece of chicken back on the tray, no one will notice.


On a park table!!  Probably had bird & squirrel shit on it & lord knows what else!!!  

That container was so packed full of food it was bending with the weight when she lifted it. Plus, Chinese food is generally really filling & she ate THE WHOLE THING!!!!!


----------



## harbinger (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Sep 18, 2019)

Liquid diet? That can only mean one thing - Pure Kitchen smoothies.

So she'll shell out several hundred dollars like she did last time for their daily 4 juices and a nut milk. She'll drink all of those -a shit ton of extra calories and sugar- PLUS plenty of fast food she'll grab on the way to/from Pure Kitchen to pick them up.

She was supposed to walk a measly 15 minutes per day and cut down on her intake just for the three weeks before surgery. Just doing those two things, and only for a couple of weeks, were going to help her chances of SURVIVING surgery. Nope. She's effectively doubled her calorie intake instead with these mukbangs and binging.

After surgery, she'll be completely reliant on Bibi to bring her all her food, right? I can't wait to see how that goes.


----------



## Strawberry Pocky (Sep 18, 2019)

Does she have a Bourbon St. Grill cup?  Lol jesus that's not even Chinese food.
Even when she's failing and peeling out she can't even make mukbang videos correctly.  Fatty-fatty Eggplant is failing at failing.

ETA:  Never mind.  there's multiple logos on that thing.  lmao whatever.

Still fat


----------



## Sham (Sep 18, 2019)

I love how after a while it's just them shoveling food in, staring off into space until Chantal finally remembers she's a Professional Yewtuber. Then she has to scan her MSG-soaked brain for something, anything that will fill at least a few moments of dead air. 

"What's your favorite part of the chicken?"

Oh, for fuck's sake.

"Not a fan of bones."

"............... Me neither."

Resume stuffing themselves in silence.

Holy crap. I don't even think her loyal "fans" could sit through this one. This was so boring, I think even Karatejoe had to switch over to Amberlynn to finish fapping.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Sep 18, 2019)

I honestly feel so bad for Peetz, especially in this latest video. That was sad to watch.

I think he is probably on the autism spectrum, but that may be beside the point here. I get the feeling he is still pining for Chantal (Ummm, why? is beyond me). 

I think she knows it and uses it to make herself feel better about herself. Yeah, I know this topic has been discussed many times, but I never really really saw it until just now. The sad thing is, I don't think HE sees it. She has him "on the hook". It is actually so depressing to watch on his behalf. 

I really hope he gets some job offer or something a couple hours away from her and gets a car of his own. It's the best thing that could happen for him, even if he doesn't find a new girl. 

He needs to cut ties with toxic waste.


----------



## Botched Tit Job (Sep 18, 2019)

That video from today was the saddest shit. I clicked to a random part and was just faced with Chantal eating junk silently next to her ex in a public park. What was her point in even uploading this?


----------



## Chardee MacDennis (Sep 18, 2019)

Strawberry Pocky said:


> Does she have a Bourbon St. Grill cup?  Lol jesus that's not even Chinese food.



Don't forget, it's only authentic if it comes from the Cheesecake Factory.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Sep 18, 2019)

BerriesArnold said:


> View attachment 939521
> Get yourself a man who covets for you the way that Peetz covets for that dry piece of fried chicken.



hurry ladies, while he's still single


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 18, 2019)

She certainly has been unusually filthy and slobbish lately, and her "manners" would embarrass a long table of drunken Vikings.

I can't figure out what her angle is now.  She seems utterly adrift and rudderless and without a plan or clue.  Even more than usual.  

She must be actually getting _some_ kind of surgery, right?  This _can't_ be a complete farce, can it?  Her devil-may-care attitude toward switching to a liquid diet next week is amusing; I am dying to see how that goes.

Part of me thinks that she really is scared about the surgery, and that is driving her to eat, and be sloppy, and not face reality, and let herself look a mess, and alternate between chimpouts and nuzzling haydur comments.

All of which she's done before, but it has never quite combined into the symphony of dissolution we are getting now.  It's like she's saying "fuck it" on all fronts.

As usual now, contentwise, she has zero; Peetz supplies anything of substance (and by "substance" I am talking in micrograms, and he loses her completely, as always), and Chantal just blathers on about the usual nothings, heeing and hawing like a crackpot circus fat lady.  Unless she is preaching to us or showing off her hauls or telling a fake shit fantasy story, there is absolutely nothing to say about anything under the sun.  She just goggles at the camera while making Peetz do the heavy lifting. She has zero to say about surgery, zero to say about her family visit coming up, zero to say about her health, zero to say about anything normal people talk about...  It is truly amazing a human can be so vapid.  Even the Slatons have more soul, for absolute real.  Superfatty Chantal doesn't even know the name General Tso, despite eating tubs of it in her life. Her biggest talking point was something vague about changing "Mystery Monday" to "Mystery with Eating Food" or something lame.

I love the close-ups she has started inserting (inspired by Amberlynn, who was inspired by Haydur videos; how ironic is that??).  They are uniformly startling, disturbing, unflattering, exceptional, and horrifying all at once.  A lithe, sexy, poised, charming lifestyle coach she is not, no matter how much she wishes...

Her fans don't seem as supportive as they once were, what seems like eons ago.  Hey dingbats, ever wake up with the feeling you've been had?  Muahahaha.

I gotta say, so far her hysterectomy journey so far has been fascinating.  Maybe PBS, CBC, or the BBC will pick up the rights?


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 18, 2019)

“Hey guys nothing to see here, just sitting in the park eating junk food with my ex....hehe”


----------



## dismissfrogs (Sep 18, 2019)

harbinger said:


> View attachment 939620



did you crop this weird, or is this bitch really a wonky af aspect ratio


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Sep 18, 2019)

Since this video was so stupid, I'll add my two cents about her and James.

I don't think he has feelings for her at all. They didn't really have a relationship when they were together. They hadn't had any sort of physical relationship for months by the time she started cheating on him - that was one of her reasons for doing it. I get absolute zero romantic/flirtatious/sexual tension vibes between them, in both directions. 

James says he figures he should go see his mother before Chantal gets her uterus yanked out. He didn't say anything about the surgery. He's still eating absolute trash with her the week before the surgery. She says they can go for a walk after eating and he says, "Why? Walking, boo," even though she says it's for her surgery. I think he sees Chantal as the chauffeur that she is. 

I have never gotten any vibes from him that he is attracted to Chantal or wishes they were still together. I think the differing opinions on this are interesting, since I can't see it at all.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 18, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Since this video was so stupid, I'll add my two cents about her and James.
> 
> I don't think he has feelings for her at all. They didn't really have a relationship when they were together. They hadn't had any sort of physical relationship for months by the time she started cheating on him - that was one of her reasons for doing it. I get absolute zero romantic/flirtatious/sexual tension vibes between them, in both directions.
> 
> ...


I agree, completely. At best, Peetz is a spineless enabler. At worst, he's an emotionally apathetic ex who just wanted a free meal and a ride somewhere. Either way, he doesn't give enough of a shit to actually confront her about any of the wildly unhealthy, insane shit she's been engaging in. I'm not saying everyone with a fat friend needs to badger them about their weight, but when your fat friend has expressed that they think they're addicted to fast food, maybe if you actually gave a shit about them, you wouldn't go eat fast food with them for their feeder porn/drama YouTube channel.


----------



## Who Now (Sep 18, 2019)

Igotdigusted said:


> Lol she wants to make a haul of surgery related things.....hahaha...



Like what?  She thinks its like packing a maternity bag with a new nightie and fuzzy slippers, perfume and extra room in the cute stylish overnight bag for all the gifts and chocolates all her admirers will be giving her in her stay. In reality, all she needs to "stock up" on is sanitary pads for any bleeding, Arbys. and tranquilizers for anyone who will have to look after her.



sweetie_squad_4_lyfe said:


> he eats with his mouth open like she does



Next video she will be lecturing/explaining to us heathens that like ALR's "bolth", eating in a disgusting way is a "Canadian thing" in her region and we can all just fuck ourselves, you know, eh?


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 18, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> I agree, completely. At best, Peetz is a spineless enabler. At worst, he's an emotionally apathetic ex who just wanted a free meal and a ride somewhere. Either way, he doesn't give enough of a shit to actually confront her about any of the wildly unhealthy, insane shit she's been engaging in. I'm not saying everyone with a fat friend needs to badger them about their weight, but when your fat friend has expressed that they think they're addicted to fast food, maybe if you actually gave a shit about them, you wouldn't go eat fast food with them for their feeder porn/drama YouTube channel.



I get a similar vibe with peetz and Chantal that I do with Becky and amberlynn, both Becky and peetz seem to give zero fucks about the dying whale next to them and they seem to both just go along with the ride for their own amusement. The difference here is Becky wouldn’t dare speak to amber the way peetz shades Chantal - maybe it’s the autism excuse but there’s been a few times he’s really burned her and she’s given him a look as if to say “wait til this cameras off”. I don’t think he gives a fuck about her either.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Sep 18, 2019)

I don’t know how you guys can say this video is boring. I haven’t laughed at our gorl this much in a long while by pausing the whole thing and skipping through it. She makes the most hilarious faces as some have posted on the last two pages (thank you @sixcarbchiligorl for the lol).














She looks like one of those fat sumo you see in japanese cartoons. She literally turned into a living grotesque cartoon character, and I’m living for it.


----------



## Not me (Sep 18, 2019)

All I can see


----------



## mook bongg chiken kween (Sep 18, 2019)

LOL. Sure, Jan.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 18, 2019)

mook bongg chiken kween said:


> View attachment 939817
> 
> LOL. Sure, Jan.


She must have swung by here and saw what we were saying. Anything to keep that lie up, girl.


----------



## Twinkie (Sep 18, 2019)

I can't get over how bad she looks jesus christ.

Peetz doesn't give a damn about her. A real friend would absolutely not enable this behavior, knowing how unhealthy she is and that she (allegedly) has a surgery coming up.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Sep 18, 2019)

mook bongg chiken kween said:


> View attachment 939817
> 
> LOL. Sure, Jan.


Well I, for one, am relieved that after her surgery she won't be attempting any on-camera mukbangs until she's "_mostly recovered_".
Wtf. At this point I wonder what she thinks a few days of fasting before the surgery is even going to do for her when she's been eating like a crazed hippo?

I have a sneaking suspicion that her "fast" will somehow end abruptly with an ER visit that'll require her surgery to be postponed - but who knows, I could be wrong and our girl could magically lose 100 lbs by subsisting on a 3-day healing liquid diet of gravy and pure spring water, her cysts will miraculously disappear and by October she'll be rocking a bikini while volunteering her time at the petting zoo (when she's not training for the Canadian Cross Country Skiing team ofc).


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Sep 18, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Since this video was so stupid, I'll add my two cents about her and James.
> 
> I don't think he has feelings for her at all. They didn't really have a relationship when they were together. They hadn't had any sort of physical relationship for months by the time she started cheating on him - that was one of her reasons for doing it. I get absolute zero romantic/flirtatious/sexual tension vibes between them, in both directions.
> 
> ...



Honestly, I think he's just really lonely and depressed. Yeah, the free rides places are a major selling point for him, but beyond that I think he literally has nothing better to do than hang out with her out of habit. At least it gets him out of the house -- I'm sure his therapist encourages this kind of "socialization".


----------



## PatTraverse (Sep 18, 2019)

Chantal looks like a giant Bullfrog in that video.

The only thing that still shocks me with people that get that fat are the different physical deformities unique to each one of them. You have ALR with the elephant legs, Tess with her gigantic arms and Chantal with the eggplant head and her massive midsection. Humans were not meant to be that fat and it is just comical to see how each body tries to deal with the excess differently.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 18, 2019)

mook bongg chiken kween said:


> View attachment 939817
> 
> LOL. Sure, Jan.



Gorl you can’t just switch to a liquid diet a couple weeks before surgery and hope it fixes years and years of binge eating and no exercise. It’s not like a quick cataract surgery either, it’s an invasive and recovery is painful and her already being inactive isn’t going to help.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 18, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> Gorl you can’t just switch to a liquid diet a couple weeks before surgery and hope it fixes years and years of binge eating and no exercise. It’s not like a quick cataract surgery either, it’s an invasive and recovery is painful and her already being inactive isn’t going to help.



I suspect the liquid diet is more medical than weight loss, like so she doesn't vomit and choke or having her intestines free of shit during surgery and being under anesthesia.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 18, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> I suspect the liquid diet is more medical than weight loss, like so she doesn't vomit and choke or having her intestines free of shit during surgery and being under anesthesia.



I totally get how that would work for a normal person but her insides must be so inflamed and retaining water, she needs to be cutting back on salt and sugar if she’s really wanting to help.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 18, 2019)

Obviously, this meme is flying right over my head, because I can't for the life of me figure out why it is supposed to be funny.  

However, I will say that Sasquatch is a babe in comparison to Clotso; if ole Blubberhead had a profile like that, she'd be a lot more attractive and human-looking.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 18, 2019)

Imma start selling her pictures as an appetite suppressant. She’s so gross.


----------



## January Cyst (Sep 18, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Obviously, this meme is flying right over my head, because I can't for the life of me figure out why it is supposed to be funny.




It's a sasquatch wearing high-heels, therefore YAAAASSS SLAY GIRL = YASQUATCH
Boomer tier meme


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 18, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> View attachment 940016
> 
> Obviously, this meme is flying right over my head, because I can't for the life of me figure out why it is supposed to be funny.
> 
> However, I will say that Sasquatch is a babe in comparison to Clotso; if ole Blubberhead had a profile like that, she'd be a lot more attractive and human-looking.



I think she maybe got one comment on that community post, it’s funny how she’s gotten zero comments since she went over the top modification in her last chimpout


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Sep 18, 2019)

Omg the size of her wrist and ham hand at the start of cuddling her poor cat is astounding.  Her chat with Pete was hilarious. She was looking bored and glancing at the camera like he was a moron talking about Ebert and Rob  Schneider.  At least he has interests and something to say fatty !!! Guess someone hasn’t had time to color her hair eh??   So many greys so little time ... She doesn’t look good at all jokes aside.


----------



## thejackal (Sep 18, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> Omg the size of her wrist and ham hand at the start of cuddling her poor cat is astounding.  Her chat with Pete was hilarious. She was looking bored and glancing at the camera like he was a moron talking about Ebert and Rob  Schneider.  At least he has interests and something to say fatty !!! Guess someone hasn’t had time to color her hair eh??   So many greys so little time ... She doesn’t look good at all jokes aside.



AL and Chantal bolth do it.  The contempt these two semi sentient land whales have for their (by comparison) vibrant video partners makes me mad on the Internet.  Peetz is no great intellect himself he stuttered and stammered his way through that simple story but at least he has interests and can relay them even through the fog of an addled brain.

Chantal meanwhile was intent on getting 2K calories of absolute garbage (the General Tsao contributes "freshman 15s" on college campuses every fall) stuffed into her pie hole as quickly as possible.  Seriously, she got General Tsaos (the greasiest of all, just like AL's deep fried orange chicken) and then topped it off with fried egg rolls and fried noodles.

Luckily her weight loss doc sells magic shakes.

This is the garbage tier chinese place she was raving about.  That location is in Colorado but all the other locations are similar and 2-3 stars on Yelp which is not good.









						Shanghai 360 - Lone Tree, CO
					

Chinese in Lone Tree, CO




					www.yelp.com


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 18, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 939307
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lord, what a disgusting pig.
My first thought when she said she was going to visit her sister, was to say goodbye. I have no idea what to believe with her anymore, but the surgery being fake seems more plausible than any surgeon operating on her. Are they that hard up in Canada for patients? What medical team in their right minds thinks it's a good idea to operate on this land whale?

She is enormous & looks like she's gained about 15 pounds just this month. She shoveled in food that could have fed 3 people.

And the liquid diet before surgery came from the diet doctor that laughed at her last week? He sells shakes? What?
What about her surgical team? No one prepped her for surgery? She actually got a clearance from a cardiologist? Or Canada doesn't require that & couldn't care less if your heart is strong enough?
This is a very weird story. She's out running from one bad food choice to another, stuffing herself with enough food to feed a family,  & gaining weight at an alarming rate. No mention of pre-op tests & certainly no mention of  what she should be doing to prepare for major surgery.

Is the surgery real?
Is Chantal eating everything in sight because she thinks she may not make it?
Is she visiting family for the same reason?
Or, did she lie?
We'll know in 15 days.

Countdown to surgery: 15 days


----------



## C3PBRO (Sep 18, 2019)

Both Peetz and Becky are virtue-signaling spergs and entry-level nerds who are painfully boring to listen to, could you guys imagine a conversation between them?


----------



## THOTto (Sep 18, 2019)

I’ve always wondered if James is asexual, or at the very least had low testosterone and it’s an issue for him to get it up. Not just because of his choice of partner mind you, though whoever would stick their dick in that is clearly some kind of confused. 

Lol I’d pay to see Chantal stick to a liquid diet. I’ve heard of surgeons endorsing vitamins but never selling them. Just buy a case of slimfast. It would be cheaper on your grandma.


----------



## 4Macie (Sep 18, 2019)

You know that chicken piece rolled all over the picnic table and maybe even on the ground and she still picked it up and ate it. 

I do love the shifty eyes she gives while eating. Almost like she’s upset someone is eating something she’s not.


----------



## fatfuck (Sep 18, 2019)

my god look at her constantly looking at peetz food like she hasn't eaten in 20 hours. her own family sized meal isn't enough for this pig. she looks like she'll grab his too and devour it at any moment.

you can bet your ass that she stopped at KFC and got some chicken and fries and a burger or ten on the way back.


----------



## CHINARED (Sep 18, 2019)

This fat sow  just doesnt stop









						PANERA BREAD QUICKIE MUKBANG!
					

#mukbang #panerabread Hey guys! I was out and about and stopped at Panera Bread for some lunch! Join me! Email me: bigbeautifulmee@gmail.com




					youtu.be


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 18, 2019)

CHINARED said:


> This fat sow  just doesnt stop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Watching her mangle her sandwich and scramble to pick up the fallen tomato and salad filling is so sad, god forbid she misses ANY of the food she’s meant to be eating!

Edited to add: Holy fuck, she barely chewed the first mouthful (the...beauty bite she calls it?) before stuffing another TWO mouthfuls in there and moaning about it.


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Sep 18, 2019)

Chantal, there are much easier, cheaper ways to commit suicide.  I hope when she dies on the operating table that her poor surgeons don’t feel like it was somehow their fault.  Oh wait,  I’m sorry,  I forgot she’s going on a liquid diet two days before surgery. That’ll make everything okay.   Carry on Chantal. We are all watching....


----------



## GinnyPotter (Sep 18, 2019)

CHINARED said:


> This fat sow  just doesnt stop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL. They give you a choice of sides so she took the apple but put it in the passenger seat cuz she doesn't plan on eating it. (She says she's saving it for later) 

She's literally talking about a seagul eating food off the ground. 

I never watch her videos. How the fuck do people get through them? She has nothing of substance to say at all. 

Also, I don't watch people who do mukbangs. Do all of them stop in mid sentence (sometimes mid word) to take a bite? Why? Why not just finish your thought and then take a bite? No one does that in real life.

When she was waving her hand in the air, all I thought was, it looks like a catchers mit. How does your body store so much fat in your hand? It's baffling to me. 

This is the first video of hers I've watched in  probably a year. The fact that she doesn't wake up sobbing everyday is crazy to me. She has no life yet can just be on camera and pretend like she has errands to run. 

Telling us you gotta go to Costco doesn't mean you have a life Chantel.

Edit; cuz I'm a dummy and I'm getting my fatties mixed up.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Sep 18, 2019)

The carbang tray is back, gorls! In between smacks and moans, our Poutine Queen informs us she hasn't been to Panera in.. _awhile. _Which probably means that it's been 36 hours.
She also tells us she's on her way to Costco, so I guess we can look forward to an industrial-sized bag-o-cheese haul, which will of course be followed by the inevitable "I have to go to the emergency room for a cheddar overdose" updates.

Are Chantal and Amber in some kind of horrific race to stuff themselves on camera until they pop? This massive mukbang-palooza is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 18, 2019)

CHINARED said:


> This fat sow  just doesnt stop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The preferred method of posting her videos is embedding. Click the drop down menu of the three dots "..." icon> Click media> insert URL.  Thank you!


----------



## January Cyst (Sep 18, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> The preferred method of posting her videos is embedding.



I'd argue that the preferred method of posting her videos is archiving them so that one is not responsible for the inevitable death by cheese funded by Jewtube bucks ☠


Dead Cow = No Milk  





Archive PANERA BREAD QUICKIE MUKBANG!





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Sep 18, 2019)

I don't think I've ever seen anyone eat soup like Chantal. She presses her top teeth down on the spoon and scraps the soup into her mouth while sucking it in.





And is it just me, or are her teeth looking worse? Even with the poor quality camera on her phone the enamel erosion can still be seen.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Sep 18, 2019)

Holy shit, that arm is pure nightmare fuel. 
Also I enjoyed how she made sure to mention that she _could _have gotten herself a bowl of soup, but that this cup made her SO FULL, you guys. 

I mean, she's _definitely _not going to manically gobble down a family-sized block of cheese in the car on the way home from Costco after terrorizing all the poor employees handing out free samples.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Sep 18, 2019)

BhertMern said:


> I don't think I've ever seen anyone eat soup like Chantal. She presses her top teeth down on the spoon and scraps the soup into her mouth while sucking it in.
> 
> View attachment 940311
> 
> ...


Oh GOD, I hate utensil scrapers. The only thing she could do to make herself more nasty is to be a fucking utensil scraper. Actually, she could do one worse and be using a metal spoon. Why is she so fucking gross? It's like the only determination and commitment she can muster is to being a disgusting disaster at all times.


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Sep 18, 2019)

BhertMern said:


> I don't think I've ever seen anyone eat soup like Chantal. She presses her top teeth down on the spoon and scraps the soup into her mouth while sucking it in.
> 
> View attachment 940311
> 
> ...


I noticed that too & also in the video before when she was eating guacamole like a pudding cup she wouldn’t close her mouth around the spoon. Maybe her front teeth are rotted & are sensitive to temperature.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 18, 2019)

Man, she and Amber must be really desperate for AdSense shekels.  Mukbang after mukbang.


----------



## Hamilton Burger (Sep 18, 2019)

now that the tray has returned
i would like to, as many have before, remind us all about it's normal position when in use


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 18, 2019)

Fuck yeah. You go, girl. 500 lbs by Christmas.


----------



## Ellana (Sep 18, 2019)

I wonder about the medication she claims to be on. If anything, it's probably nothing more than an antidepressant. The hehe's are slowly resurfacing more and more with each video. On Vyvanse she could go an entire video without a spontaneous verbal tick. 

Vyvanse is the strongest appetite suppressant. Then there is topiramate and phentermine. After that there really is nothing reliable. Sure there are weight loss aids with messy side effects, but nothing so far as appetite suppressing. 

Our resident unofficial medical expert said she may be taking an anticonvulsant or antidepressant off label, but that would be hit or miss as far as affecting her overeating binging. Judging from the number of mukbangs she's put out, whatever she is prescribed now is doing her no favors.


----------



## thejackal (Sep 18, 2019)

That's a 3000 mg sodium, 1100 calorie "light lunch" for our gorl.  Man can our gorls put down the salt or what!


----------



## THOTto (Sep 18, 2019)

I mean this without a shred of joking. Any mental health professional who gave her a full evaluation and was made aware of her channel and this thread would consider her clinically insane. I’ve never *ever *seen anything like this. This is beyond comprehension.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 18, 2019)

thejackal said:


> That's a 3000 mg sodium, 1100 calorie "light lunch" for our gorl.  Man can our gorls put down the salt or what!
> 
> View attachment 940411
> View attachment 940413


And let's remember that just within the last 30 days when she talked about her blood pressure, it was in the 180's. Then out of the blue she lied & claimed a 'normal'  reading in the 130's.
With all the sodium she consumes (including adding soy sauce to her sugary chicken yesterday) I'm surprised her heart hasn't exploded.
What nitwit doctors are going to operate on this mess?
Sleep apnea, high blood pressure, blood clots, on blood thinners & 425 pounds of fat on an operating table. They must not have malpractice suits in Canada I guess.
She is a time bomb & any doctor would know this.
Interesting times ahead.


----------



## thejackal (Sep 18, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> And let's remember that just within the last 30 days when she talked about her blood pressure, it was in the 180's. Then out of the blue she lied & claimed a 'normal'  reading in the 130's.
> With all the sodium she consumes (including adding soy sauce to her sugary chicken yesterday) I'm surprised her heart hasn't exploded.
> What nitwit doctors are going to operate on this mess?
> Sleep apnea, high blood pressure, blood clots, on blood thinners & 425 pounds of fat on an operating table. They must not have malpractice suits in Canada I guess.
> ...



I'm totally down with the two theories:

1) she's lying about the whole thing and there is no surgery
2) she's not lying and she's so riddled with cancer that usually "do no harm" docs are rushing her onto the table even with the chance of death in order to prevent 
stage 3 and worse cancer, which is a death sentence.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Sep 18, 2019)

Of course she got the soup that has cheddar in it. God forbid she get a simple tomato soup to pair with her sandwich when she could find yet another way to insert cheese into her meal. And a big thank you to those of you who recently pointed out her jaw clicking; now I can't unhear it.


I still don't understand how she enjoys eating when she's wedged behind the steering wheel with a tray resting on her gut. The fatter she gets the more uncomfortable it must become. I guess the car acts as a safe little binge cocoon for her, but isn't a meal more satisfying when you sit at a table and eat it? Not eating in the car or over the sink or on the shitter, which I'm sure she's done. Can you imagine how bad her car must smell? Like old farts and stale curly fries.


----------



## Chardee MacDennis (Sep 18, 2019)

What is this "beauty bite" tick she's been doing in her vids? Is she trying to start a trendy catchphrase? Like people are going to unironically quote the words of a balding, canadian deathfat who shits herself in between bites and makes up stories of how she let homeless men use her mouth like it was their own personal pocket pussy.


----------



## thejackal (Sep 18, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> Of course she got the soup that has cheddar in it. God forbid she get a simple tomato soup to pair with her sandwich when she could find yet another way to insert cheese into her meal. And a big thank you to those of you who recently pointed out her jaw clicking; now I can't unhear it.
> 
> 
> I still don't understand how she enjoys eating when she's wedged behind the steering wheel with a tray resting on her gut. The fatter she gets the more uncomfortable it must become. I guess the car acts as a safe little binge cocoon for her, but isn't a meal more satisfying when you sit at a table and eat it? Not eating in the car or over the sink or on the shitter, which I'm sure she's done. Can you imagine how bad her car must smell? Like old farts and stale curly fries.



If you could figure out what pleasure death fats get from shoving as much salt, fat and carbs (of any culinary quality or makeup) into their maw -- as literally as much as physically possible in that moment -- you'd sell more books than Dr. Atkins and Oz and Z combined as presumably you could offer an antidote.

My pet theory is that their hunger hormones and pleasure center in the brain are so fucked that somehow they've managed to get physically addicted (with a dopamine and other pleasure transmitter rush) to fat, sugar and salt.  And like any addiction there is a mental compulsion and dissociation with the activity.

You can see it on AL and Chantal's faces when they eat "healthy" versus junk food.  They are getting high off junk food, just like a dope fiend.  They are not getting high off food (even calorie dense food) that does not hit the fat, sugar salt bomb.  lifebyjen is similar.  even her "keto snacks" are literally called "fat bombs".

The eating in the car specifically is a shame thing.  She is ashamed to eat that way around her family, around Bibi, "his sister" and sitting down at the restaurant.  That's why her eyes dart around, that's why the couple arguing by the dumpster at 2AM as she binged on Taco Bell and god knows what else pissed her off so much.  It's like a family walking into to the bathroom just as you're about to inject the good shit.  The dirty looks will bring shame and the shame isn't the feeling they are looking for.

Shame is often times society's way of policing destructive behavior.  Forget folks that say shaming is bad.  Sometimes sure, but not always or even often.

@Chardee MacDennis read the fucking thread.

i edited this shit to change anecdote to antidote, yikes.


----------



## sweetie_squad_4_lyfe (Sep 18, 2019)

thejackal said:


> If you could figure out what pleasure death fats get from shoving as much salt, fat and carbs (of any culinary quality or makeup) into their maw you'd sell more books than Dr. Atkins and Oz and Z combined as presumably you could offer an anecdote.
> 
> My pet theory is that their hunger hormones and pleasure center in the brain are so fucked that somehow they've managed to get physically addicted (with a dopamine and other pleasure transmitter rush) to fat, sugar and salt.  And like any addiction there is a mental compulsion and dissociation with the activity.
> 
> ...


with the amount of disgusting shit she regularly shares id be surprised if she even had the capability to feel shame anymore.


----------



## Chardee MacDennis (Sep 18, 2019)

thejackal said:


> @Chardee MacDennis read the fucking thread.



Guess I will. Has she always said this, though? I've only caught it in her new vids.


----------



## thejackal (Sep 18, 2019)

sweetie_squad_4_lyfe said:


> with the amount of disgusting shit she regularly shares id be surprised if she even had the capability to feel shame anymore.



That's probably why she keeps Peetz around.  She clearly has a level of comfort with him beyond even her "rock" Bibi and her closest blood relatives like her mom and sister.  Put me in the camp that thinks both are just using each other for cynical shitty reasons.  Peetz gets a trip to his comic book store and Chantal gets to pretend she has a busy life full of adventures.  Never mind the "adventure" is mall food chinese on a park bench 50 feet from the parking lot.


----------



## THOTto (Sep 18, 2019)

thejackal said:


> If you could figure out what pleasure death fats get from shoving as much salt, fat and carbs (of any culinary quality or makeup) into their maw you'd sell more books than Dr. Atkins and Oz and Z combined as presumably you could offer an anecdote.
> 
> My pet theory is that their hunger hormones and pleasure center in the brain are so fucked that somehow they've managed to get physically addicted (with a dopamine and other pleasure transmitter rush) to fat, sugar and salt.  And like any addiction there is a mental compulsion and dissociation with the activity.
> 
> ...





Maybe the shame wizard abandoned her. Or maybe she’s a crazy bitch histrionic personality disorder whose desperate for any attention she can get mixed with a low iq and antisocial traits. But what would I know? I’m just a drunk with a keyboard.


----------



## sweetie_squad_4_lyfe (Sep 18, 2019)

Chardee MacDennis said:


> Guess I will. Has she always said this, though? I've only caught it in her new vids.


ive seen her do it a few times. i think a viewer suggested it or something. yeah idk how ppl expect us to catch up on 1000 pages of this without just sitting there for a bazillion hours straight lol.


----------



## ricecake (Sep 18, 2019)

sweetie_squad_4_lyfe said:


> ive seen her do it a few times. i think a viewer suggested it or something. yeah idk how ppl expect us to catch up on 1000 pages of this without just sitting there for a bazillion hours straight lol.


If you have a question, please use the search function. It works very well.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Sep 18, 2019)

thejackal said:


> I'm totally down with the two theories:
> 
> 1) she's lying about the whole thing and there is no surgery
> 2) she's not lying and she's so riddled with cancer that usually "do no harm" docs are rushing her onto the table even with the chance of death in order to prevent
> stage 3 and worse cancer, which is a death sentence.


The only issue I have with #2 is that she would likely already be getting chemo treatments or radiation. That’s shit they'd start immediately or they would get her under the knife immediately (like within the week or so) if it were that bad. I think she just needs the hysterectomy. I don’t doubt she needs that, but I highly doubt any reputable surgeon would perform it in her state.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Sep 18, 2019)

Have we talked about that new annoying "Let's get to. Let's get to." thing she says in that nauseating soft speak voice?

I think I actually hate that more than the "Heehee's".


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 18, 2019)

sweetie_squad_4_lyfe said:


> ive seen her do it a few times. i think a viewer suggested it or something. yeah idk how ppl expect us to catch up on 1000 pages of this without just sitting there for a bazillion hours straight lol.


Geesh, we all put in our hours here and most of us in the form of watching her for ages through shitvideo after shitvideo. It goes back to when Chantal was new as well as mukbangs trending in which fans would get a nickname. Divine Munchies aka Star Brady would call her fans "munchies" and Nickocado would call his fans 'sloths' and he for a short time actually had a sloth (that bit his finger and he had to give up).... and so Chantal called her fans "Beauties" and the offering of a first bite was to try to emulate the Korean mukbanging 'sharing a meal' experience. Hence, Chantal will offer a "beauty bite". It's her way of saying "my fans are eating with me" because no one else other than Peetz and occassionally Reena and the one or two times Malan has eaten with her on camera.






						Chantal Sarault / Foodie Beauty
					

I highly doubt that the laundromat guy had shit-stained pants. Maybe he was playing in the yard with his kid earlier in the day and got dirty. Maybe he's a mechanic and got some stains on his clothes while rotating tires and changing oil. Or maybe he has a hobby that involves something like...




					kiwifarms.net
				




And yea, doing a simple search of "beauty bite" would have led you to that.  WTF?  We don't expect people to search through 1,000 pages, but fucking know how to use basic keywords FFS.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Sep 18, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> Have we talked about that new annoying "Let's get to. Let's get to." thing she says in that nauseating soft speak voice?
> 
> I think I actually hate that more than the "Heehee's".



I think I hate it more because it’s so fake. We have already seen how she really feels, she does not get to just make some halfway apologies and go back to using the soft voice. If people have seen her true colors already and she tries to pull that again, it just makes their stomach turn.
Especially with how she excuses her behavior every. Single. Time.
“I have anger issues on here and lash out”
Yeah but you KEEP doing it. It’s not a reason anymore, it’s an excuse that she has clearly made no effort to fix because she obviously believes she is in the right and is only apologizing in the hopes that the heat will die down.

Edit bc Pizza Sloth already said it.


----------



## NervousSideEye (Sep 18, 2019)

Ellana said:


> I wonder about the medication she claims to be on. If anything, it's probably nothing more than an antidepressant. The hehe's are slowly resurfacing more and more with each video. On Vyvanse she could go an entire video without a spontaneous verbal tick.
> 
> Vyvanse is the strongest appetite suppressant. Then there is topiramate and phentermine. After that there really is nothing reliable. Sure there are weight loss aids with messy side effects, but nothing so far as appetite suppressing.
> 
> Our resident unofficial medical expert said she may be taking an anticonvulsant or antidepressant off label, but that would be hit or miss as far as affecting her overeating binging. Judging from the number of mukbangs she's put out, whatever she is prescribed now is doing her no favors.



Saxenda (brand name for Liraglutide) is a pretty good appetite suppressant, but it's expensive as fuck. Upwards of $1200/month in the US if your insurance doesn't cover it. Google keeps classing it as an anti-diabetic drug, but it's actually used to "treat" obesity, it's just that the active drug in lower doses is for diabetes. 

I'm just surprised the docs haven't tried putting Chantal on it yet, unless it's out of her price range. I'm not sure how prescription subsidies work in the great white north. I kind of hope they will put her on it at some point, because getting used to the doses is a real bitch. Severe nausea and cramping after eating, and god help you and anyone/any toilet around you if you eat something greasy or fatty. Chantal's shit story bank would go through the roof.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Sep 19, 2019)

Pre-recorded videos ... this will be the one and only time she ever appears to put any effort into her channel, but it will be because "pre-recording videos" is just her excuse for getting to eat fast food in her car. Remember when she only used to eat fast food on "Fast Food Fridays" but then somehow had pre-recorded *once-a-week* fast food videos? Moron.


----------



## Jackisnotaname (Sep 19, 2019)

C3PBRO said:


> Both Peetz and Becky are virtue-signaling spergs and entry-level nerds who are painfully boring to listen to, could you guys imagine a conversation between them?



I would be more than willing to  watch this hypothetical conversation and in a contest of which supporting cast member is more boring - Peetz would absolutely win. 

The Roger Ebert v. Rob Schneider feud is a good story but Peetz botched the whole thing so badly that it was barely coherent and not at all compelling. And it is not an isolated case he was also unable to describe an episode of The Simpsons and failed at an attempt to describe his t-shirt once. 

Despite having much much less to work with Becky's stories about demon processions at her church and not shooting herself and how she painted a box black once are riveting in comparison.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 19, 2019)

This person left an extensive comment showing their concern for Chantal and her eating habits before a major surgery and was cast down by chantals bitchy attitude. You just know she got blocked for that.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Sep 19, 2019)

LavenderLiquor said:


> She has no life yet can just be on camera and pretend like she has errands to run.
> 
> Telling us you gotta go to Costco doesn't mean you have a life Chantel.



Nice of you to think she can *run* when she can't even walk properly.

Of course she has to go to Costco. She eats enough for a polygamous Mormon family.



raritycunt said:


> This person left an extensive comment showing their concern for Chantal and her eating habits before a major surgery and was cast down by chantals bitchy attitude. You just know she got blocked for that.



I'd say she is shooting herself in the foot treating fans, or at least non-h8rz, like that... but can she even see her foot?


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 19, 2019)

I feel like another chimpout may be on the horizon, shes gotta be getting annoyed with people calling her out even after she’s disabled certain comments and removed the like and dislike ratio


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 19, 2019)

Broccoli cheddar isn't like a lentil soup or something light. It's literally butter, cream, and cups of cheese with just enough broccoli to give it green chunks. If she had gotten something like the black bean soup, I'd agree, the criticism would be a little silly. But I think she got the most caloric dense option there was.

Which, once again, I don't think is really the worst thing in the world for a normal person. A cup of fatty soup and a big ass sandwich for lunch for most people just means a light dinner and everything is fine. But she isn't a normal person. She's 400 pounds, her health is in a nose dive, and I don't believe for a second that was her only fast food meal of the day. This was realistically a snack for her, not her main meal of the day. She can't get pissy about how she's an adult and she can do what she wants when, by her own admission, she isn't in control of herself and her behavior is killing her.


----------



## war has changed (Sep 19, 2019)

Wait. Why create a "filming set-up" in your house for videos if you're going to make vids in your car anyway?


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 19, 2019)

war has changed said:


> Wait. Why create a "filming set-up" in your house for videos if you're going to make vids in your car anyway?


Because spending Grandmas money at Ikea was fun (And it gave her an excuse to get some of those kick ass meatballs)


----------



## Turd Blossom (Sep 19, 2019)

Shocked viewers inundated our poor heroine with endless inquiries about her mukbang tray, 

..but thankfully the brave and noble Karate Joe was there to aggressively come to our damsel's defense and put those haters in their places!


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 19, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


>


They haven't done this at Sonic since the 90s. Is KarateJoe like 50 or something?


----------



## dismissfrogs (Sep 19, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> They haven't done this at Sonic since the 90s. Is KarateJoe like 50 or something?



you already know this re`tards gotta be a boomer


----------



## Beluga (Sep 19, 2019)

Is it just me or are her teeth getting more flat as time goes by? It's almost like the sheer quantity of shit she chews smoothed them out.

I have to say, her latest mukbang isn't _so bad_, at the end of the day she could be eating far worse food. The problem is that you can bet that she didn't eat just that for lunch and her "diet" is a complete mess. It's not the soup itself the problem, Chantal, is the soup and sandwich _combined_ with all the other shit you inhale on a daily basis. That's why you get all these comments, you rètarded beast.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Sep 19, 2019)

"It's just a cup of soup and a sandwich. I'm 35!!!!" "I don't eat fast food every day."





ETA: Damn, her views are pitiful. ALR's chicken mukbang is over 150k so far.


----------



## Strine (Sep 19, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> Shocked viewers inundated our poor heroine with endless inquiries about her mukbang tray,
> View attachment 940972View attachment 940973View attachment 940975
> ..but thankfully the brave and noble Karate Joe was there to aggressively come to our damsel's defense and put those haters in their places!
> View attachment 940976


I like this defence of having an eatin' tray in her vehicle like it's a normal thing to eat entire meals in your car. God forbid she get some food on that filled-to-capacity white silk shirt; it's the only thing that still fits her (were we not promised a Tord Haul at some point too, just like her soul-sister ALR does?). Does anybody else find it peculiar that she's such a slave to vanity, yet she wears white? Not just the fugly white blouse she's been wearing, either; she has multiple white (or near-white) garments, like that "Downs syndrome toddler" sweater she wore on the I WALK TWENTY METRES WITH PEETZ AND ALMOST HAVE A STROKE! adventure trainwreck video a while ago. You'd think she'd learn something from ALR and get those capey black cardigans that take the edge off having the figure off a beach ball. We can at least be certain there's one white garment she's not going to be wearing any time soon: a hospital gown for surgery.



war has changed said:


> Wait. Why create a "filming set-up" in your house for videos if you're going to make vids in your car anyway?


Hey now, we've had at least two chimpouts from that table, and I guarantee you she eats there and also uses it when there's some serious comment-1984ing to be done and her phone has too much beef grease smeared all over the screen!

Also, she has cellulite on her arms now, which is very peculiar because as we all know and unquestioningly believe, she hasn't gained any weight in two years!


----------



## PatTraverse (Sep 19, 2019)

Always love the "you do not see what i eat the rest of the time!" excuse she has been rolling out for years to try and make people believe that she does not eat THAT much. It is true we do not see what Chantal eats the rest of the day because it would dwarf whatever she is eating on camera. We always have to keep in my mind that what she shows us is her at her *best*. So now think how disgusting she must be at her worst and how much she pigs out off camera with no real witness.

Yes, Chantal eats THAT much because she is maintaining AND gaining when she is already over 400lbs. Even using the 367lbs hill she wants to die on, she is heavier than tall American Football linesmen that are over 6'0" while she is around 5'0". After that she wonders why she is the laughing stock of Youtube when she still reuses these dumb justifications that no one buys.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 19, 2019)

PatTraverse said:


> Always love the "you do not see what i eat the rest of the time!" excuse she has been rolling out for years to try and make people believe that she does not eat THAT much. It is true we do not see what Chantal eats the rest of the day because it would dwarf whatever she is eating of camera. We always have to keep in my mind that what she shows us is in her mind her at her *best*. So now think how disgusting she must be at her worst and how much she pigs out off camera with no real witness.
> 
> Yes, Chantal eats THAT much because she is maintaining AND gaining when she is already over 400lbs. Even using the 367lbs hill she wants to die on, she is heavier than tall American Football linesmen that are over 6'0" while she is around 5'0". After that she wonders why she is the laughing stock of Youtube when she still reuses these dumb justifications that no one buys.



I also love the “I don’t ALWAYS eat take out” when her last few videos have been take out mall Chinese, pizza poutine and a subway


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Sep 19, 2019)

Not me said:


> All I can see


A bit :late: but this still haunts me -








THOTto said:


> I’ve always wondered if James is asexual, or at the very least had low testosterone and it’s an issue for him to get it up. Not just because of his choice of partner mind you, though whoever would stick their dick in that is clearly some kind of confused.


A lot of male lapdogs are very highly sexualised but knowing their low prospects tend to withdraw into pornography and suppress irl desires.


----------



## mook bongg chiken kween (Sep 19, 2019)

Chantal: creates a community post last week about having to go to the ER because she was suffering from explosive poops from gorging on cheese
Also Chantal: snarfs down a mozzarella sandwich and a soup laden with cheese and cream for (some) views and then gets pissy in the comments whenever someone points out her asinine meal choices

No amount of Teami skinny teas you try to hawk to your *loyal viewers* is gonna beat that dairy induced belly bloat, gorl.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Sep 19, 2019)

raritycunt said:


>



Leave her alone, she’s EAITING a simple SANDWHICH _says the gorl who’s LinkedIn says she majored in English language and literature, with honors.  _


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 19, 2019)

Strine said:


> . Does anybody else find it peculiar that she's such a slave to vanity, yet she wears white? Not just the fugly white blouse she's been wearing, either; she has multiple white (or near-white) garments, like that "Downs syndrome toddler" sweater she wore on the I WALK TWENTY METRES WITH PEETZ AND ALMOST HAVE A STROKE! adventure trainwreck video a while ago. You'd think she'd learn something from ALR and get those capey black cardigans that take the edge off having the figure off a beach ball. We can at least be certain there's one white garment she's not going to be wearing any time soon: a hospital gown for surgery.


To be fair. She's not going to look any less massive because she's wearing black. The 'slimming' thing is true if you're already fairly slim... but by the time you're the size of Chintal, you may as just go with whatever color shows the animal hair, Dorito dust and dandruff the least.


----------



## AngelBitch (Sep 19, 2019)

harbinger said:


> View attachment 939620


christ. imagine being so fat that your FACE rests on your chest like that. look at it all spread out on her chest like a pile of melted goo. her shoulders are level with her mouth. that is not how things are supposed to sit. dear chantal, there is this part of the body everyone has called a neck. how have you eliminated the need for yours? medical science wants to know.

and it's not because she's shrugging in this pic, go watch any video and you'll see her shoulders are the same height as her mouth. i don't understand how.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Sep 19, 2019)

AngelBitch said:


> christ. imagine being so fat that your FACE rests on your chest like that. look at it all spread out on her chest like a pile of melted goo. her shoulders are level with her mouth. that is not how things are supposed to sit. dear chantal, there is this part of the body everyone has called a neck. how have you eliminated the need for yours? medical science wants to know.
> 
> and it's not because she's shrugging in this pic, go watch any video and you'll see her shoulders are the same height as her mouth. i don't understand how.



I’m no expert but I assume it’s because of the (massive) extra amount of weight she carries in her midsection. It looks like her spine is curved, basically she has a hunched back like the picture below, which places her shoulders higher than a normal posture and also explains why all her face’s fat is resting on her chest.





Only, in her case the bad posture is related to her weight. It’s not as easy to correct as just standing straight... her back muscles aren’t strong enough to compensate for her massive gut so basically, she’s stuck like that.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 19, 2019)

“I don’t sit at home all day you guys!!”

Really? You seem to ALWAYS be at home annoying your poor cats and spamming us with pictures of them.


----------



## MrsLoveMom (Sep 19, 2019)

At least she's back where she belongs, eating massive amounts of food, chewing and slurping like an animal and being an overall trash bag.


----------



## fatfuck (Sep 19, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 940911
> 
> This person left an extensive comment showing their concern for Chantal and her eating habits before a major surgery and was cast down by chantals bitchy attitude. You just know she got blocked for that.



yeah ignore the fact that everyone who watches her shitty videos can see how she gained quite some weight in the past month. you don't gain that much eating soups and snacking on vegetables and fruit. she's easily clocking 4k a day.


----------



## Nachtalb (Sep 19, 2019)

thejackal said:


> AL and Chantal bolth do it.  The contempt these two semi sentient land whales have for their (by comparison) vibrant video partners makes me mad on the Internet.  Peetz is no great intellect himself he stuttered and stammered his way through that simple story but at least he has interests and can relay them even through the fog of an addled brain.
> 
> Chantal meanwhile was intent on getting 2K calories of absolute garbage (the General Tsao contributes "freshman 15s" on college campuses every fall) stuffed into her pie hole as quickly as possible.  Seriously, she got General Tsaos (the greasiest of all, just like AL's deep fried orange chicken) and then topped it off with fried egg rolls and fried noodles.
> 
> ...



The fact that she thinks of this meal as some grand culinary experience doesn't surpise me one bit. She probably has never had some real authentic Chinese food to be able to compare this slop to. Chantal would even think of cheese on cardboard as a delicacy just as long as the shit she eats hits the right receptors in her brain.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Sep 19, 2019)

Something to me seems off with this (alleged) up coming surgery. I really think that it is bariatric in nature rather than gynecological. Not to say that she doesn't have cysts, or fibroids, because it is too common in massive fatties, but her behavior and prep is just weird. Why would she claim that she is gong on a doctor sponsored liquid diet only 3 days before surgery? It's not going anything to lower her BMI or massive abdominal heft. For that she should have been dieting steadily for months. She could have shifted 30 to 50 lbs relatively fast *IF *she took her health seriously. Liquid diets are usually done for a week prior to bariatric surgery to shrink fatty livers and make access to the stomach and intestines easier. Gynecologial surgery is in a different anatomical location far from the liver. All of this fast food and I'll do what I want seems like one of her many last hoorahs. Don't get me wrong, I have serious doubts that any surgery will take place on Oct. 3rd, but _*IF *_it does, I wanna see where her incision is. I am just detecting a whiff of bullshit in the air. Afterall, Chantal lies.


----------



## THOTto (Sep 19, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> Something to me seems off with this (alleged) up coming surgery. I really think that it is bariatric in nature rather than gynecological. Not to say that she doesn't have cysts, or fibroids, because it is too common in massive fatties, but her behavior and prep is just weird. Why would she claim that she is gong on a doctor sponsored liquid diet only 3 days before surgery? It's not going anything to lower her BMI or massive abdominal heft. For that she should have been dieting steadily for months. She could have shifted 30 to 50 lbs relatively fast *IF *she took her health seriously. Liquid diets are usually done for a week prior to bariatric surgery to shrink fatty livers and make access to the stomach and intestines easier. Gynecologial surgery is in a different anatomical location far from the liver. All of this fast food and I'll do what I want seems like one of her many last hoorahs. Don't get me wrong, I have serious doubts that any surgery will take place on Oct. 3rd, but _*IF *_it does, I wanna see where her incision is. I am just detecting a whiff of bullshit in the air. Afterall, Chantal lies.


Someone left a comment saying they had to do a liquid diet for two weeks prior to their hysterectomy to clean their system and lose weight. She’s just copying what was said because she isn’t getting any surgery, and at most has a consultation. She has no idea what preop involves and is just stealing others experiences.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Sep 19, 2019)

T


THOTto said:


> Someone left a comment saying they had to do a liquid diet for two weeks prior to their hysterectomy to clean their system and lose weight. She’s just copying what was said because she isn’t getting any surgery, and at most has a consultation. She has no idea what preop involves and is just stealing others experiences.


That could be a definite possibility she is incapable of an original idea or the truth. Everything that comes out of her mouth, or her keyboard, is utter shit. I still have doubts.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Sep 19, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> Something to me seems off with this (alleged) up coming surgery. I really think that it is bariatric in nature rather than gynecological. Not to say that she doesn't have cysts, or fibroids, because it is too common in massive fatties, but her behavior and prep is just weird. Why would she claim that she is gong on a doctor sponsored liquid diet only 3 days before surgery? It's not going anything to lower her BMI or massive abdominal heft. For that she should have been dieting steadily for months. She could have shifted 30 to 50 lbs relatively fast *IF *she took her health seriously. Liquid diets are usually done for a week prior to bariatric surgery to shrink fatty livers and make access to the stomach and intestines easier. Gynecologial surgery is in a different anatomical location far from the liver. All of this fast food and I'll do what I want seems like one of her many last hoorahs. Don't get me wrong, I have serious doubts that any surgery will take place on Oct. 3rd, but _*IF *_it does, I wanna see where her incision is. I am just detecting a whiff of bullshit in the air. Afterall, Chantal lies.


There is no way she's getting any sort of surgery as involved as this hysterectomy would have to be. They're going to have to cut her from stem to stern because she's already had surgery in her pelvic area. She's proving to be non-compliant in preparation so there's no way she could be compliant in recovery. Who in the hell is going to take care of her? Peetz? The incision this requires so much time and effort to heal. They're going to have to cut her abdominal wall in half essentially. There's no way she could keep up with the wound care and the inevitable physical therapy it would take to come back from this due to her current physical state. She already allegedly has a history of clots so her lack of ambulation will only exacerbate that risk. I can't imagine any ethical, competent surgeon on Earth going through with this.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 19, 2019)

So _many_ things seem off about this operation. It very much reminds me of the whole "Bibi Is Leaving and I am Getting Rid of My Car" saga from last year, in which nothing made any fucking sense whatsoever, the story had more holes in it than Swiss cheese at a shooting range, and which was simply dropped completely with no explanation.

Her behavior really doesn't match what we've come to expect from her.  Where is know-it-all Chantal?  I was expecting a hysterectomy journey full of boring preaching and lessons and garbled info from YouTube; that is what usually accompanies something she is interested in.  (Don't get me wrong; I am grateful we did _not_ get that, but I _am_ surprised) While her eating frenzy was to be expected, why has she absolutely zero to say about _anything_, most notably about the operation?

Has she been given detailed pre-op instructions and is just brazenly ignoring them, like she did with the doctors' diet plans?  Is there no surgery planned at all, but somehow she _thinks_ there is?  Is it really supposed to be a hysterectomy, or does she not even understand what she is getting? (I would absolutely not put that past her)

It is tempting to think she made it all up, but that would be audacious even for a born liar like her.  She usually bends the truth like a pretzel, rather than inventing something from complete thin air, which I think she lacks the mental agility to do.

In its own subtle way, this period is literally the most insane we have ever seen her.  We have seen her go crazy unhinged many times in the past, but this slow-simmering saga of stupidity really reeks of a fatty brain misfiring on all cylinders.

Two more weeks left till Oct. 3.  Something has gotta give by then. I'm kind of expecting back-to-back mukbang videos on the 3rd and 4th, a ton of comments saying "I thought you were having surgery?" and a Community post saying it had been postponed, with no further information forthcoming.  Then, maybe in April or May of next year, she'll talk of some vague "upcoming" surgery she will get.

I often like to flatter myself into thinking I've got her all figured out to a T, but then she throws a monkeywrench into the mess and I have to concede utter bafflement.  This is one of those times.

Party on, Clotso, on your tortuous road to nowhere.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Sep 19, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> Nice of you to think she can *run* when she can't even walk properly.
> 
> Of course she has to go to Costco. She eats enough for a polygamous Mormon family.
> 
> ...


Your profile pic really captures Chimptal's essence de jour.

Edited to avoid double posting:

In Ontario, the only way they are going to actually perform the surgery is if the risk of NOT performing it is more harmful than potentially killing clotso on the table. That being said, if it was that urgent, she probably would have had the surgery already.
People half her size have been refused simple surgery like removal of a gall bladder; because they are still considered "overweight". 
So as a Canadian with intimate knowledge of the health care system; I can almost guarantee she is not getting surgery.
Which brings me to my next point:
She is not getting bariatric surgery either. That procedure is only covered by our health care plan after extensive pre op appointments and a period of time of PROVEN weight loss and compliance with doctors orders. This process sometimes takes a year or more.

My guess is she is lying or dying....one or the other.


----------



## Hangrygorl (Sep 19, 2019)

NervousSideEye said:


> I'm just surprised the docs haven't tried putting Chantal on it yet, unless it's out of her price range.



She most likey is reciving some form of  government benefit. Vyvanse for a 30 day supply and depending on dose go from 340+. This medication is covered in ontario if you are on disability or welfare.

Liraglutide is not covered in Ontario, for those on welfare or disability so unless you have private insurance you still won't be fully covered.  Liraglutide also is pretty expensive, it's about 500+ bucks a pen. Typically prescribed for Diabetics. Doctors love pushing that shit, so I'm sure they tried and she just can afford it.


----------



## Sleepy Chickens (Sep 19, 2019)

I don’t know how to say this without sounding like a powerleving autist, but the assumption that a surgeon wouldn’t perform surgery on someone this large is wrong. Many, MANY people of her size and larger have surgeries day in and day out in surgical centers. Some die, but most don’t. The obesity problem in developed nations has led to hams like her on op tables every minute of the day. Surgeons know they can get in and do what they need to do and be off the hook for consequence while the patient is then tasked with the follow up recovery, which is where the usual cascade of additional problems occur. Trust me when I say that surgeons in particular do not give much thought to iatrogenic fallout.  

So, while I don’t think Chinal is actually having a major surgery, I’m not at all surprised that if she were, the surgeon doesn’t give a fuck about her pre-op bullshit. She’s fat as fuck and killing her self daily, as is very clearly demonstrated, so as long as he doesn’t have to worry about nicking an intestine and being covered in shit and malpractice, she can binge herself silly for all he cares. 

But above all else, Chantal lies. C’mon, October, bring the good m.ilk.


----------



## wetcarpet (Sep 19, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 940911
> 
> This person left an extensive comment showing their concern for Chantal and her eating habits before a major surgery and was cast down by chantals bitchy attitude. You just know she got blocked for that.


Bitch, you got a whole fucking bowl of brocolli cheddar, not a cup. A wiser decision would've been the "Pick Two" option: half the fucking sandwich and a small cup of soup...or perhaps your pre-OP regimen?

Edit: she said she got the "Pick Two" but let's be real: Chantal lies.


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Sep 19, 2019)

Did she ever mention the anesthesiologist she was supposed to meet with?  That’s the person who would more than likely refuse her for surgery. Some of them will send you out to get a stress test before okaying you & we all know how Chantal would do walking on an elevated treadmill.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 19, 2019)

Big Al's Crusty Sty said:


> Did she ever mention the anesthesiologist she was supposed to meet with?  That’s the person who would more than likely refuse her for surgery. Some of them will send you out to get a stress test before okaying you & we all know how Chantal would do walking on an elevated treadmill.



I’m not sure how Canada works but before surgery in the UK they  can put you through blood tests, ECG’s, ultrasounds, height and weight is recorded, you’re asked about history of heart or lung problems in your family, pregnancy tests can be done, diabetes tests can be done via urine samples and a range of things to look at. You can go through a lot before actual surgery happens.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Sep 19, 2019)

Big Al's Crusty Sty said:


> Did she ever mention the anesthesiologist she was supposed to meet with?  That’s the person who would more than likely refuse her for surgery. Some of them will send you out to get a stress test before okaying you & we all know how Chantal would do walking on an elevated treadmill.


Yes. She mentioned having to meet with three or four doctors leading up to the surgery.  She's yet to have mentioned any of those meetings actually happening though.

She did say something to the effect of the surgery is being done because the risk outweighs the harm. I can't remember exactly what she said or which video it was in. I wonder if she was given information about the cysts/cancer that she isn't telling us. We jumped from necrotic tissue and a variety of masses found to everything being hunky dory in the space of a week. 

It may be true that 400lbers get surgery all the time. It's not just surgery here though. It's surgery to remove her uterus due to two humongous cysts through a foot-and-a-half of solid fat.

So what happens if she dies? I guess we have to monitor James' twitter? It would be nice if someone could update us and then give us all the dirt on what she's lied about, what the truth is about Bibi, and all the other things we'll never know. I think the truth of the matter is that no one even knows the extent of her lying. She has not one confidant. What a miserable existance.


----------



## sgtpepper (Sep 19, 2019)

She has no logic...let's eat chinese food, 4 corn dogs with fake plastic nacho cheese, panera, etc. before getting surgery. 

Her pain meds are gonna make her so constipated and she is gonna have so much nasty stuff sitting in her body.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Sep 19, 2019)

She is a fucking LOOOOONY tune for real. Also lol at "I was the fat friend" past tense, eh?


----------



## GremlinKween (Sep 19, 2019)

Having a great time prepping for surgery!


----------



## GoodLard (Sep 19, 2019)

This has to be a special gift to her feeders...


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 19, 2019)

And she has the balls to say “you don’t see what I eat off camera I don’t always eat junk!!!”

Girl eat your junk and be quiet


----------



## irishAzoth (Sep 19, 2019)

AlabamaWhitman said:


> Also lol at "I was the fat friend" past tense, eh?


It makes sense... for the friend part 
she doesn't have anymore friends
and of course a keto bar right after that meal, glad Chantal is still pulling this keto charade


----------



## Lilac_loud (Sep 19, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> I doubt she is smart(?) enough to think with such complexity.
> 
> I think it is very simple.  Remember back in high school or middle school when you had a report due in six weeks?  For the first three weeks, you wouldn't even think about it, because the due date was so far off.  By week 4, you'd start thinking "maybe I ought to get started on it", but there'd be something good on TV and you'd put it off another day, figuring you still had two weeks left.  By week 5, you'd start telling yourself "okay, I'll just work really hard for the last four days before it is due" and then go hang out with your friends instead.  48 hours before due date, you'd sit down at a table with a pencil and paper and proceed to be distracted by even the most mundane shit.  The morning before it is due, you'd tell yourself you'll just enjoy the day and work all fucking night to get it done.  12 hours before it is due, you'd tell yourself you'll just take a little nap until 3AM, then get up and do it all in 5 hours.  You'd wake up at 7AM and that's it; no time to do it. The best you could hope for now is for the teacher to give you an extension, which you would then waste too.
> 
> ...


I had to quote your whole post @dutchcourage you hit the nail exactly on the head back on Sept 10th. This is exactly what is happening.
Now let’s see if she asks the docs for that extension. lol


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 19, 2019)

Chantals (probably bullshit) story is interesting during this mukbang, the evil girl who stole her man of interest at a party suddenly ended up homeless and pregnant and dear sweet Chantal gave her $20 and a coffee? Okay girl. Okay.


----------



## sgtpepper (Sep 19, 2019)

AlabamaWhitman said:


> She is a fucking LOOOOONY tune for real. Also lol at "I was the fat friend" past tense, eh?



I don't know why she needs a storytime when she's always been the fat friend and still is today. 

"I AM the fat friend" is a more relevant title. 

I'm not surprised she's eating corn dogs but I am surprised that she chose nacho cheese to dip instead of gravy.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Sep 19, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> Chantals (probably bullshit) story is interesting during this mukbang, the evil girl who stole her man of interest at a party suddenly ended up homeless and pregnant and dear sweet Chantal gave her $20 and a coffee? Okay girl. Okay.


She must always prevail over the evil hot girls in whatever story .....


----------



## Sleepy Chickens (Sep 19, 2019)

FOUR corn dogs. Go off, gorl.


----------



## Um Oh Ah Yeah (Sep 19, 2019)

Who in the ever living fuck dips their corn dogs in CHEESE SAUCE?!


----------



## thejackal (Sep 19, 2019)

She totally thinks she was a hot alt girl in the early aughts like Gwen Stefani doesn't she?  Oh chantal, we love your insanity.

@Um Oh Ah Yeah our gorl that's who!


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Sep 19, 2019)

Before anyone asks : dipping corn dogs in cheese sauce isn’t a canadian thing, it’s a behemoth thing.

I’m horrified.


----------



## thejackal (Sep 19, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> Before anyone asks : dipping corn dogs in cheese sauce isn’t a canadian thing, it’s a behemoth thing.



Another behemoth thing is how loathe they are to get up from sitting like in this video around the 9 minute mark when her cat comes around.   It's so fucking pathetic that AL and Chantal both coo at their animals from a chair and when they are (god forbid) forced to get up to let them out or in they bitch and moan and say how antsy the cat is.

  No, your animal is being a mobile being of free will.  Something you slaves to food lost long ago.


----------



## multiverse (Sep 19, 2019)

Um Oh Ah Yeah said:


> Who in the ever living fuck dips their corn dogs in CHEESE SAUCE?!


Oh god I thought it was mustard.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 19, 2019)

I could see _maybe_ having a corn dog with a beer cheese sauce, to try and dress it up a little. I personally like that stuff on brauts when I don't have sauerkraut. But I have a feeling that's straight out of a nacho cheese can. Mustard would have tasted better but, our girl needs to hit her daily calorie allowance. We don't want her becoming anorexic, do we?


----------



## literally low-key (Sep 19, 2019)

Biting those crunchy ends was like nails on a chalkboard. I've never seen anyone so orgasmic over cheesefood sauce.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Sep 19, 2019)

Spoiler: More

























"So being an adult now ..." Chantal, 35 years old.

Check out the tic at 3:07:


----------



## January Cyst (Sep 19, 2019)

Who dips their corn dogs in cheese?

ARCHIVE CORN DOGS AND CHEESE SAUCE MUKBANG:





Your browser is not able to display this video.





Is this the real life?
Is this just fantasy?
Caught in a landslide,
No escape from reality.


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Sep 19, 2019)

AlabamaWhitman said:


> She is a fucking LOOOOONY tune for real. Also lol at "I was the fat friend" past tense, eh?


“I know what works for me, everybody’s different”

I see she’s eating hotdogs again. I remember her quitting a diet doctor for having the audacity to suggest she eat a turkey sausage, because they cause cancer.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 19, 2019)

I have to admit I was NOT prepared to refresh my screen and seeing huge motherfucking sized screengrabs of Chantal with what I thought was a bowl of mustard molesting corn dogs with her fucking eat hole.

Chantal asking the real questions here... about life, living, existence and why she hasn't thought of dipping fucking corn dogs in cheese sauce before.


----------



## thejackal (Sep 19, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> I have to admit I was NOT prepared to refresh my screen and seeing huge motherfucking sized screengrabs of Chantal with what I thought was a bowl of mustard molesting corn dogs with her fucking eat hole.
> 
> Chantal asking the real questions here... about life, living, existence and why she hasn't thought of dipping fucking corn dogs in cheese sauce before.
> 
> ...



The best part of the video was perhaps when she translated "_la maison_" for us, helpfully saying it means "the house" and then pausing a few seconds so her brain could click a few neurons together and adding "_in English_".


----------



## 4Macie (Sep 19, 2019)

This story tho. 
Guy was giving her ‘fuck me eyes’ in a bar. Later gave same eyes to friend and sang to said friend. This of course made Chantal absolutely sick at how corny and sweet it was. And because the guy was singing Maroon 5, Chantal didn’t even fight for him. 

And then later the same girl’s life is in shambles and Chantal pitied the poor thing so she threw her some money. 

I bet the truth is that this guy hit on her friend. Chantal got upset cuz no guy ever did that shit for her. End of story.


----------



## Who Now (Sep 19, 2019)

She must really be panicking because she knows after the surgery, she will only be able to have food delivery for awhile. She won't be in any condition or allowed to drive for at least a month. So she is getting it all in now

If she is having the surgery, I do feel bad for her only because she is going to be miserable. (I know I shouldn't)  She will not be able to sleep on her side because when she tries,, even using a pillow to prop her, the weight of her stomach shifting, will pull on  the incision. She probably cannot sleep on her back because her weight doesn't allow her to breathe. I won't be surprised if they have to keep her in the hospital or send her to a rehab for a week or so. She has a high risk of it opening up and infection.

The liquid diet is  most likely to clean her out, though I kind of question why it would take two weeks. Trying not to power level, but when I had my hysterectomy, I only had to drink a liquid laxative 2 days before, liquid diet the day before and no eating at all 10 hours before the surgery.

I think she is scheduled for some kind of procedure, I just don't think its what she is saying it is, nor is it bariatric.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Sep 19, 2019)

If this bitch goes to the ER tonight because of the inevitable explosive cheez whiz shits so help me...


----------



## clusterfuckk (Sep 19, 2019)

That story is so fucking ridiculous and not even believable for a hot chick. It sounds like a story from some late 80’s romcom or soap opera. Like bitch you majored in English Lit at least come up with a believable story.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Sep 19, 2019)

thejackal said:


> The best part of the video was perhaps when she translated "_la maison_" for us, helpfully saying it means "the house" and then pausing a few seconds so her brain could click a few neurons together and adding "_in English_".


I was wondering if that was because she was having some sort of reaction due to people calling her "the house" in school because she was so huge.




Who Now said:


> She must really be panicking because she knows after the surgery, she will only be able to have food delivery for awhile. She won't be in any condition or allowed to drive for at least a month. So she is getting it all in now
> 
> If she is having the surgery, I do feel bad for her only because she is going to be miserable. (I know I shouldn't)  She will not be able to sleep on her side because when she tries,, even using a pillow to prop her, the weight of her stomach shifting, will pull on  the incision. She probably cannot sleep on her back because her weight doesn't allow her to breathe. I won't be surprised if they have to keep her in the hospital or send her to a rehab for a week or so. She has a high risk of it opening up and infection.
> 
> ...



You didn't have to clear pounds and pounds of food out of your system though. She probably needs a good few days of the liquid diet, but the doctors figure maybe they'll get her to do two days if they tell her to do two weeks. If they told her liquid for just the two days prior, she'd probably be eating on the way back to surgery.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Sep 19, 2019)

She was the fat _jealous _friend. I can't imagine she's ever been a true friend to any woman. She's too insecure. She can only be kinda-friends with women like Rina, who I'm sure Chantal views as the uglier one. She then becomes the pretty friend by comparison and therefore superior. 

Chantal wants so desperately to be the gorgeous "Jessica" in this story, but she never had a chance and that makes her bitter. So now all she can do is ridicule her former friend while deep-throating corn dogs drenched in cheese sauce. And Chantal made sure to inform us, from the comfort of her roach infested apartment, that her friend became homeless. I think she made sure to throw that part in because she was happy that Jessica was pregnant and homeless. Like it was payback for being the pretty friend and stealing Chantal's man. 

And god dammit corn dogs with mustard or gtfo.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Sep 19, 2019)

Chantal informs us that she's _never _once paired corndogs with cheese sauce, and if anyone actually believes this I have some round trip tickets to Mt. Everest Base Camp to sell you.

She tries it for the camera and you'll never believe this, but she finds it _delicious!

_
Her giddiness paired with the sheer amount of TEE-HEES leads me to believe that this horrifying corndog binge is just an appetizer in her final hurrah before knuckling down to aattempt this liquid diet that she'll no doubt quit within 12 hours. 

And Jesus Christ, she's just using those corndogs as edible spoons to deliver huge globs of that enormous, gross bowl of cheese sauce to her Arbys-hole. Unreal. The amount of cheese this nitwit has consumed _after _posting about needing to go to the ER for her cheese-induced emergency is bizarre, even for our gorl.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 19, 2019)

Four corn dogs in one sitting.  With cheese dip. This is one hell of a last hurrah.  If we're lucky tomorrow will be an entire side of beef with a whole pie (and none for Bibi) for dessert .


----------



## thejackal (Sep 19, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> Four corn dogs in one sitting.  With cheese dip. This is one hell of a last hurrah.  If we're lucky tomorrow will be an entire side of beef with a whole pie (and none for Bibi) for dessert .



She gone.  Heart done gone give out.  Another 4000mg sodium today.


----------



## marjoram (Sep 19, 2019)

After she turned off the camera she licked out the bowl, didn't she......


----------



## 4Macie (Sep 19, 2019)

thejackal said:


> She gone.  Heart done gone give out.  Another 4000mg sodium today.
> 
> View attachment 941625


Wait. So one of those is enough for a normal person? Right??

Doesn’t surprise me she ate 4+ servings considering she’s 4x the weight.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Sep 19, 2019)

This is just so so fucking sad. She reminds me of Pennywise :






Here and that Chinese food video with Peetz, hard to imagine she's 35. She looks at least 10 years older. 

And of course there isn't gonna be any hysterectomy. I wonder if Peetz is also bullshitting the viewers or he got bullshitted himself since he's confirming her surgery in the videos.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 19, 2019)

Countdown to her heart giving out, or surgery (take your pick): 14


----------



## Princess Ariel (Sep 19, 2019)

Holy shit I thought it was mustard as well. Lawd Jesus lawd help me please let Chantal’s heart explode in a cheesy last hurrah.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Sep 19, 2019)

I call bullshit on the story about the guy at the bar who asked her for a cigarette and then randomly blurted out "Let me play with your tits." That would not happen in real life, ever. 

She just threw that little tidbit in there to make it known she WAS being desired in someway while her pretty friend stole the attention from the guy she really wanted.


----------



## Sham (Sep 19, 2019)

The best is at the beginning when she refers to the Imitation Cheez Food Product as "conqueso." Of course. Chantal, it's just called queso. "Con queso" means "with cheese."


----------



## Um Oh Ah Yeah (Sep 19, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> I have to admit I was NOT prepared to refresh my screen and seeing huge motherfucking sized screengrabs of Chantal with what I thought was a bowl of mustard molesting corn dogs with her fucking eat hole.
> 
> Chantal asking the real questions here... about life, living, existence and why she hasn't thought of dipping fucking corn dogs in cheese sauce before.
> 
> ...


No, the question is what misfired in your pea sized brain that made you think to do it _now_??


----------



## thejackal (Sep 19, 2019)

Sham said:


> The best is at the beginning when she refers to the Imitation Cheez Food Product as "conqueso." Of course. Chantal, it's just called queso. "Con queso" means "with cheese."





Spoiler



Michael: Well, I'll tell you what. I'm going to give you a promotion. Welcome aboard, Mr. Manager. 

George Michael: Wow. I'm Mr. Manager. 

Michael: Well, manager; we just say manager. And you can hire an employee if you need one. 

George Michael: Do you think I need one? 

Michael: Don't look at me, Mr. Manager. 

George Michael: Right, it's up to me now. I'm Mr. Manager. 

Michael: Manager. We-we just say, uh... 

George Michael: I know, but you... 

Michael: Doesn't matter who.


----------



## Strine (Sep 19, 2019)

Just so we're clear, the standard is a liquid diet for two weeks before surgery, id est, right now. What I think is going on in her crackpot eggplant head is that she'll just do the liquid diet like she does any other diet: she'll consume the liquids _in addition to her standard food intake _and expect the same results. It's either this, or her other diet strategy: not dieting in any way at all and then lying about it. Even if she complied fully, the invasiveness of the surgery and her immense weight would mean the procedure is quite dangerous, but this total noncompliance to prep makes it significantly worse, to the point where they may cut her open under a general and then be unable to complete the surgery, meaning she risks death for nothing. She's no stranger to sabotaging her own health, but this is a step beyond. Her health is dire enough that I can believe she's eligible for the surgery (which is not to say I believe she's getting it) but this is seriously batshit behaviour. One would think we could at least count on her to be selfish, but she won't compromise her animal gluttony even for her own personal benefit. We can only wait and see.

ETA: she hasn't actually said it, but it may be safely assumed that she thinks getting the surgery will magically cause her to lose weight while continuing to consume 6000 calories a day. So, maybe, it doesn't even matter in the end; she's fucked no matter what.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 19, 2019)

I'm thinking this pre admission appointment will tell us something. They may see her & say 'no way' -mark your calendars -September 24th
I laughed as she stated she started eating healthy today. Lord, she's a mess.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Sep 19, 2019)

This HAS to be for the feeders as others have said. There is no way that she is so unaware of herself that she literally deepthroats the entire corn dog innocently, instead of biting from the edge like a normal person. 





She has to know what this looks like, right?


----------



## sweetie_squad_4_lyfe (Sep 19, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> This HAS to be for the feeders as others have said. There is no way that she is so unaware of herself that she literally deepthroats the entire corn dog innocently, instead of biting from the edge like a normal person.
> 
> View attachment 941831
> 
> She has to know what this looks like, right?


thats the closest thing to dick shes gotten in years


----------



## THOTto (Sep 19, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> I'm thinking this pre admission appointment will tell us something. They may see her & say 'no way' -mark your calendars -September 24th
> I laughed as she stated she started eating healthy today. Lord, she's a mess.
> 
> View attachment 941832


Fatty liver is non alcoholic cirrhosis. That means she ate so much sugar she basically wrecked her liver. I’ve suspected for a while she has more health issues that are directly linked to being fat then she’s led on, since they can’t be used for pity without admitting she’s a total fuck up.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Sep 19, 2019)

Strine said:


> Just so we're clear, the standard is a liquid diet for two weeks before surgery, id est, right now.



The only type of surgery that I can find that requires two weeks of a liquid diet is bariatric surgery.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Sep 19, 2019)

Correct. 





sixcarbchiligorl said:


> The only type of surgery that I can find that requires two weeks of a liquid diet is bariatric surgery.



Correct. I researched as well. All sources seem to indicate the liquid diet before hysterectomy is only required for one day before the actual surgery. Two weeks of liquid diet is required prior to bariatric procedure.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 19, 2019)

RussianBlonde said:


> Correct.
> 
> Correct. I researched as well. All sources seem to indicate the liquid diet before hysterectomy is only required for one day before the actual surgery. Two weeks of liquid diet is required prior to bariatric procedure.



It would explain this feast before a very long famine.  But hard to tell since Chantal has such a long history of eating shit foods in giant portion sizes, even if she's trying to eat more 'healthily'.   Though if she does have a bariatric procedure done, how is she going to make Youtube money?


----------



## Strine (Sep 19, 2019)

Mea culpa, I apparently associate all megafattie surgery with bariatric, which is what she should probably be having.


----------



## Lilac_loud (Sep 20, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> I'm thinking this pre admission appointment will tell us something. They may see her & say 'no way' -mark your calendars -September 24th
> I laughed as she stated she started eating healthy today. Lord, she's a mess.
> 
> View attachment 941832


She says she “started _back_ eating healthy”.  Shit, when was she ever eating healthy? What a moron.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Sep 20, 2019)

I thoroughly enjoyed our cheese-inhaling cat-song chanteuse detailing her disgust with the fella who had previously been eye-fucking _her_, but inexplicably turned his attention to her much prettier, more pleasant friend:


"He was singing at her all passionately and I was like 'OH MY GAWD', I was going to VOMIT so I had to get up and go.._(loudly sighs, stirs her cheese trough with her half-eaten corndog, rolls her eyes) _You know, first of all, it turned me off that he was singing Maroon 5. Like, if it was like Guns 'n Roses '_Patience_', I _would've_ fought for him, but it was Maroon 5 so have him all you want. HEE HEE _(smack, slurp)_"

How very gracious of our gorl to _let_ her friend have this guy.

Chantal's brief description of this girl tells you everything you need to know about her relationships with other women:  "_Jessica wasn't really a friend... She was somebody who was very popular, who was very pretty, every guy loved her._"

I don't think it's a coincidence that the only friend Clotso sees regularly is a socially inept, comic book-obsessed recluse who incidentally doesn't have transportation to the comic book store.

Also, it appears as if our gorl hasn't gotten around to policing her comments yet:



I predict that once she finds her way out of the maze of Arby's wrappers and pizza boxes, the comment section will be nuked.


----------



## Strine (Sep 20, 2019)

At least she wore something besides the bursting-at-the-seams white blouse for this one... and instead wore a nearly-white sweater. I think I finally know why she has so few clothes, though: she's so busy interspersing bites of a heart attack on a plate with fantabulous stories about her colossal sex appeal that she makes up out of whole cloth that there's no cloth left to fashion new muumuus with. Her latest protest-too-much account of the men in her past sees her saying she "wasn't really into" the men who courted her friends - I guess they didn't have the good looks and charm of the homeless man she fucked for a burger? Her grotesque Kmart fairy-lights little creator studio has really flattering lighting, too; it's the best look at her moustache we've gotten in a while, and she also managed to overline her lips unevenly today.





The story goes on notwithstanding the complete lack of interesting content, and eventuates in Clotta Jansdotter over here painting her (made-up) friend as a bitch because she got with this guy who flooded Cuntal's yeasty basement and whom Clotso implausibly claims was interested in her. The men in Chintal's stories are consistently portrayed as mindless dogs who are led astray by scheming women, because Chimptal is a complete misanthrope with either sex. If there's any truth in this story whatsoever, a handsome man was polite to Cheddarella because he wanted to get with her friend, and our rotund heroine interpreted his pleasantries as intense erotic desire for her lady lumps because of course she fucking did.

Made-Up Friend ended up homeless and pregnant(!) and Chantal claims she magnanimously_ bought her a coffee. _Too bad you can't become a saint while you're still alive! She really puts the large back in largesse.

I can confirm Empress Oink has deigned to visit the comment section, because it now consists only of unadulterated praise. Here's one that made me double-take:



The only logical interpretation is that this comment was directed at Chantal's friend rather than her.


----------



## JustSomeRando (Sep 20, 2019)

So the skinny bitch in our gorls story ended up as A MOTHER hmmmmm


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 20, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> That story is so fucking ridiculous and not even believable for a hot chick. It sounds like a story from some late 80’s romcom or soap opera. Like bitch you majored in English Lit at least come up with a believable story.


That's the best thing about her stories. They're always so awful. Nothing ever happens in them. She thinks she's some great story teller, but even when she's obviously lying or heavily embellishing things, it still adds up to a grand total of fuck all. The highlights of Chintals life, the shit she feels compelled to share with her adoring audience, is always shit that happened 13+ years ago and that a normal person who had DONE something since than would have forgotten about, even when she tries to make thing spicy by exaggerating. Even Big Al, who has spent most of her life sitting stationary indoors, has more life experience than Chintal. She's at least been to different states, had more than two relationships, had a few jobs and a few friends occasionally.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Sep 20, 2019)

If Chantal is really going for bariatric surgery we’re in for a wild and promising ride.

My hopes are high.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Sep 20, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> I laughed as she stated she started eating healthy today. Lord, she's a mess.
> View attachment 941832





> it *can* be *reversed* if addressed at an early stage. Following a healthy diet    increasing physical activity and perhaps taking supplements *can* reduce excess *liver* fat and decrease the risk of its progression to more serious *liver* disease.


Imagine being warned you have a fatty liver and doing zero about it.

Throw it on the pile with prediabetes, inability to sleep without a machine and whatever the fuck she's taking Warfarin for (no longer existent clots? blood pressure?) I guess.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Sep 20, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> Imagine being warned you have a fatty liver and *eating salty oily fast food and take outs after that.*


FIFY
She has so many diagnosed diseases, she should be in constant pain. Thats just sad.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Sep 20, 2019)

RussianBlonde said:


> This is just so so fucking sad. She reminds me of Pennywise :


Jesus Christ.  This is some shit right here.  This picture embodies what she is trading everything for. To be able to eat corn dogs smeared in fake cheese, she’s giving up her sex life, social life, ability to travel, ability to work or go to school, ability to move and sleep with ease.  To eat garbage tier food every meal, she’s cool with having raging diarrhea several times a day, no access to cute clothes and shoes, being a constant spectacle as she binges in her car, and all the myriad and very serious health issues such eating causes.  

All that makes life worth living.  All for corn dogs dipped in convenience store pump nacho cheese.


----------



## fatfuck (Sep 20, 2019)

i bet her imaginary liquid diet consists of melted cheese and creamy soups filled to the brim with sour cream.

i hope she does have some kind of weightloss related surgery. she thinks that such surgery will transform her in one of those youtube stars that went from morbidly obese to fit and are now successful and are inspiration to others.

only chantal wouldn't give credit to surgery at all. she'd lecture other fatties at how easy it is to lose weight without surgery when in reality she failed at everything she tried because she can't keep her pig trotters away from cheese for a couple of hours.

she doesn't understand that this is a permanent lifestyle change and not some temporary thing. WL surgery won't do this for her as she doesn't have the discipline or willpower to see through it. she lives in the moment and can't grasp the concept of future.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Sep 20, 2019)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> Jesus Christ.  This is some shit right here.  This picture embodies what she is trading everything for. To be able to eat corn dogs smeared in fake cheese, she’s giving up her sex life, social life, ability to travel, ability to work or go to school, ability to move and sleep with ease.  To eat garbage tier food every meal, she’s cool with having raging diarrhea several times a day, no access to cute clothes and shoes, being a constant spectacle as she binges in her car, and all the myriad and very serious health issues such eating causes.
> 
> All that makes life worth living.  All for corn dogs dipped in convenience store pump nacho cheese.


In the future we will have aquariums for people like Chantal, having signed the waver to live a simple and uncomplicated life of grazing like manatees, tended to by handlers bringing them periodic feasts to consume on floating trays. The water they live in will contain oils to prevent their skin from rotting, and removing the need for them to have to dress or wash. When the liquid becomes too foul, it is drained, and the fatty sits on the bottom while the basin is hosed down and refilled. This is their favourite part of the month as the warm water gently resubmerges them and they know it is soon time for the next meal.


----------



## Nachtalb (Sep 20, 2019)

Chantal's a lost cause. No surgery will stop her from eating herself to death. I mean just look at her. She's been uploading mukbangs of meals that could've fed 2 people this entire week and it sure as hell wasn't the only thing she ate on those days. Gorl can't even finish a sentence without orgasming over it. Her countless health concerns and testings before a potentially life-threatening surgery would've been a wake-up call for most people,but not for our dainty gorl. Personal trainer, nutrionists, weight loss doctor, ED clinic doctor - yet none of those have helped her make any progress in her weight loss because she absolutely refuses to change her ways and go through temporary discomfort.

Tbh I don't care what kind of pain she'll go through after the surgery ,should she survive it. She ate herself to 400 pounds and I'm sure people have told her throughout the years what kind of health risks she'll be facing. Remember how she told us that she knows what's working for her and how she's 35 and can make her own choices?

And I still don't get why she tries to paint herself as an empathetic saint in her fictious stories. People called her out on her bs real quick when she tried to convince everyone that she had bought a homeless guy food in that one video.

Also,lol :


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Sep 20, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> i bet her imaginary liquid diet consists of melted cheese and creamy soups filled to the brim with sour cream.
> 
> i hope she does have some kind of weightloss related surgery. she thinks that such surgery will transform her in one of those youtube stars that went from morbidly obese to fit and are now successful and are inspiration to others.
> 
> ...



To be honest, I’m starting to believe - like many other KFers - that there is no surgery at all. Beside the recent community post where she talks about a pre-op appointment, the only thing she brought up this past two weeks regarding the surgery is the two weeks liquid diet she needs to do in order to prep for it.

Funny enough, she started talking about it *the day after* it was mentioned here on KF, and the only information available online regarding hysterectomy in Canada requires a 48 to 72h liquid diet.

As always she’s lying, and she’s not even capable to do so based on her own research. She’s just parroting what she reads here and there; I’m pretty sure she’s gonna change her lies again in a few days saying she was told during her pre-op appointment that fasting only 2 days prior to surgery would be enough.

In all cases, if there really is an upcoming surgery on October 3rd, and it is indeed for an hysterectomy, we can’t rule out her doctor is doing it in a hurry (getting under the knife under 6 weeks in Canada is considered urgent) because there is a possibility she’s riddled with cancer.

Seriously at this point there is so many possibilities, we could come up with a bingo card.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 20, 2019)

I don’t get why she doesn’t cook at home. It’s not like her trips to the trough are motivating her to move more. She drives everywhere and eats in the car. If she cooked at home, she would be able to control how much fat, sugar, and salt goes into her food. It’s easy to make healthier versions of most fast food. Then again, for that, you have to have not given up.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Sep 20, 2019)

While there are additional mitigating issues with fats, the inability to cook (or budget/plan/clean up after themselves) is a ubiquitous lolcow trait, presumably relating to them being trapped in their juvenile state. Additionally the "foodie" Chantal hates properly-cooked food because it tastes so bland to her. She has to slather siracha all over Bibi's already-seasoned mafé. She associates flavour with large amounts of salt and sugar, and little else.


----------



## Twinkie (Sep 20, 2019)

I don't understand why she's lying about the surgery (if she's lying). She doesn't really use it for sympathy or whatever. She barely brings it up. It was the same with her blood clots. People thought she was lying about that too. Maybe she was. But why? 

The motivation for lying about stuff like that is usually for attention, but Chantal rarely brought up her blood clots. If she's lying, and there's no surgery I don't understand her motivation at all. What am I missing gorls.


----------



## Um Oh Ah Yeah (Sep 20, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> I don't understand why she's lying about the surgery (if she's lying). She doesn't really use it for sympathy or whatever. She barely brings it up. It was the same with her blood clots. People thought she was lying about that too. Maybe she was. But why?
> 
> The motivation for lying about stuff like that is usually for attention, but Chantal rarely brought up her blood clots. If she's lying, and there's no surgery I don't understand her motivation at all. What am I missing gorls.


I still think it's going to be her excuse for why Bibi has left, because her surgery means she definitely can't have the 20 babies he wants.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Sep 20, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> The motivation for lying about stuff like that is usually for attention, but Chantal rarely brought up her blood clots. If she's lying, and there's no surgery I don't understand her motivation at all. What am I missing gorls.



I think she is just going in for the same type of procedure she has last time (cyst removal) except this time she signed papers to authorise a hysterectomy IF necessary once the doctor is in... (she already told on herself in her own comments section a couple weeks back)




where Chantal went wrong, is that she decided to amp the sympathy levels up to 1000 and released videos talking about her test results, possible cancer, I’m having a hysterectomy, I can’t have kids video, pre op surgery etc... but she wasn’t getting the views or the attention she craved. So she tried to return to mukbangs, with her whole little new wobbly table and hairy bush and failed the first day out the gate because of her psych emerg/Arabic lady story and the subsequent drama...

She’s spent the last two weeks depressed as shit cos everything’s gone wrong and she has continued eating herself silly because this surgery isn’t as risky (in her mind, remember, she’s had it before) as she has made out it is.

She lies so easily and about the dumbest shit, but is transparent as fuck.

If I’m wrong, I’ll eat my fucking hat..... con queso.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 20, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> I think she is just going in for the same type of procedure she has last time (cyst removal) except this time she signed papers to authorise a hysterectomy IF necessary once the doctor is in... (she already told on herself in her own comments section a couple weeks back)
> 
> View attachment 942277View attachment 942278
> 
> ...



So basically it’s a case of “they won’t know what they find til they get in there but I’ve consented to a hysterectomy if needed”? Well I kinda understand that then because in my own experience I consented to have my eye removed if they couldn’t save it post injury but that’s a LOT different to her confirming it and saying “I can’t have kid, full hysterectomy boohoo”

If she had been honest from the start she’d get more sympathy from me but she’s (as always) exaggerated for attention and sympathy.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 20, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> I don’t get why she doesn’t cook at home. It’s not like her trips to the trough are motivating her to move more. She drives everywhere and eats in the car. If she cooked at home, she would be able to control how much fat, sugar, and salt goes into her food. It’s easy to make healthier versions of most fast food. Then again, for that, you have to have not given up.



lol, are you kidding?  She can't cook.  She only knows how to do one thing: she puts everything on a cookie sheet, literally coats it in a visible crust of salt, and bakes it until it starts to smell burnt.  Sometimes, she'll place it all on wax paper on top of the cookie sheet and bake it that way (probably so she doesn't have to clean the cookie sheet afterwards).  I've never seen her use the range, or a saucepan or frying pan.  If she is being REALLY fancy, she'll throw some frozen beans into boiling water and boil them until they are soggy and colorless, and _then_ coat them in salt, but that is only when she is trying to show off for her viewers.

As for "controlling" fat, sugar, and salt...bwahahaha  She doesn't _want_ to control anything; that's punishment!

Of course, everything she cooks tastes like burnt, salty shit, so it is when she _does_ try cooking that she sometimes does her most serious 1AM fast food binging. 

Why doesn't she follow one of the millions of free recipes available on the internet?  Because she hates to do that.  Once, she made some salmon (which she baked on wax paper on a cookie sheet after burying it in butter).  She then complained that it took 45 minutes to prepare it and only 5 minutes to eat it.  It wasn't the fact that she gobbled it down in 5 minutes that bothered her; it was that she spent 45 minutes preparing it that drove her bonkers.

That's why all she buys are highly processed foods.  If it takes more than 4 minutes in a microwave, she loses her mind.

Yes, of course, she literally has all the time in the world to learn to cook, but expecting her to do so is ignoring the plot of this inane shaggy-dog story.  She. Can't. Be. Bothered.  Too lazy.  And fat.  Amberlynn puts more effort into making her brown slop than Chantal could ever hope to muster.  LifeByJen's monstrous food makes her look like Julia Child in comparison. 

I have always seen Chantal as a study in chronic, terminal laziness more than a study in being fat.  Being fat is a side-effect of her laziness.  Nothing is worth putting time into, and if time must be spent, then it must be spent in the most half-assed way possible.  That applies to anything: cooking, making videos, cleaning, making pyramid charts...


----------



## Whatthefuck (Sep 20, 2019)

I honestly don't think there is any surgery. I don't know why they would even do an exploratory surgery, that seems even more invasive than going in with a goal. I think if, and I mean IF, there is a surgery it can't possibly be bariatric. That makes no sense given what she's doing eating this bullshit and visibly gaining weight as opposed to any reduction of any kind. 

I knew this woman once, a personal lolcow. She was Chantal tier irredeemably stupid, smarmy, lazy, ridiculous, etc. She actually gained weight purposefully so that she could have her insurance cover bariatric surgery. I shit you not. She lost a ton of weight and was even the face of the center where she had it performed on their advertisements. Less than 3 years later the bitch was bigger than she was before she had the surgery. That's the kind of bitch Chantal is. I hope for the good people of Canada that they aren't paying for that horseshit.


----------



## Lilac_loud (Sep 20, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> I honestly don't think there is any surgery. I don't know why they would even do an exploratory surgery, that seems even more invasive than going in with a goal. I think if, and I mean IF, there is a surgery it can't possibly be bariatric. That makes no sense given what she's doing eating this bullshit and visibly gaining weight as opposed to any reduction of any kind.
> 
> I knew this woman once, a personal lolcow. She was Chantal tier irredeemably stupid, smarmy, lazy, ridiculous, etc. She actually gained weight purposefully so that she could have her insurance cover bariatric surgery. I shit you not. She lost a ton of weight and was even the face of the center where she had it performed on their advertisements. Less than 3 years later the bitch was bigger than she was before she had the surgery. That's the kind of bitch Chantal is. I hope for the good people of Canada that they aren't paying for that horseshit.


There is so much more to bariatric surgery, at least in the US. First there has to be a documented weight loss and then gain, usually multiple attempts, and we all know our girl has never had a substantial weight loss under her belt. Then there is a 6 month group therapy type class and multiple docs have to sign off that you would be a good candidate. We have not heard her mention any of that. Docs don’t just decide “ya she’s fat we’ll just do a fatty op on her”.

Edit: to add words


----------



## Or Else What (Sep 20, 2019)

Ha! I called the likelihood of her hobnail liver 5 months back



> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/chantal-sarault-foodie-beauty.36883/page-898#post-4612535





Um Oh Ah Yeah said:


> I still think it's going to be her excuse for why Bibi has left, because her surgery means she definitely can't have the 20 babies he wants.


And that's why she's been giving these pre-op binges the feeder-fetisher treatment. Gorl has rent and bills to pay, now Bibi and sis have bailed out, and her pathetic reliance on 'baaw imma havin an operation guyz!' to boost views and Arbymunny went nowhere fast.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 20, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> lol, are you kidding?  She can't cook.  She only knows how to do one thing: she puts everything on a cookie sheet, literally coats it in a visible crust of salt, and bakes it until it starts to smell burnt.  Sometimes, she'll place it all on wax paper on top of the cookie sheet and bake it that way (probably so she doesn't have to clean the cookie sheet afterwards).  I've never seen her use the range, or a saucepan or frying pan.  If she is being REALLY fancy, she'll throw some frozen beans into boiling water and boil them until they are soggy and colorless, and _then_ coat them in salt, but that is only when she is trying to show off for her viewers.
> 
> As for "controlling" fat, sugar, and salt...bwahahaha  She doesn't _want_ to control anything; that's punishment!
> 
> ...



Parchment paper!!! Wax paper is a different thing - which is paper literally coated with wax. Parchment paper is a paper sheet with no coating; and if wax paper is put in the oven will just be nasty as the wax melts. Wax Paper is used for wrapping sandwiches and cheese usually.

Just wanted to point that out as it's a common confusion that can create a kitchen disaster.   Chantal can't cook, but she did use parchment paper.   She has cooked on the stovetop a few times, but it's usually paaaaaaaaahhsta and that keto chili shit she made.   But yea, she's lazy as fuck and can't even look up her own recipes - it's always been for years "So guys what do you think I should make? Comment below!" and then she doesn't do any of them...and/or deletes the community post.  She could easily follow Ketoconnect which has books, Twitter, IG, and YouTube but yet she still ate shitty "keto" meals that were absolutely unappetizing.   I think the 'tell all' why doesn't Chantal cook is in that cooking with Bibi Video in which she barely knows how to prepare potatoes for the dish.  She doesn't give a fuck and like a middleschooler thinks that learning how to do things right is stupid, funny, and waste of time.  Yet she can't even figure out when produce is ripe so she's just lazy and stupid.




> And that's why she's been giving these pre-op binges the feeder-fetisher treatment. Gorl has rent and bills to pay, now Bibi and sis have bailed out, and her pathetic reliance on 'baaw imma havin an operation guyz!' to boost views and Arbymunny went nowhere fast.



This also explains the video of her doing the whole "Teami" MLM bullshit... she's trying to find other 'non-conventional' ways of getting income since she's not really employable.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 20, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Parchment paper!!! Wax paper is a different thing - which is paper literally coated with wax. Parchment paper is a paper sheet with no coating and if put in the oven will just be nasty as the wax melts. Wax Paper is used for wrapping sandwiches and cheese usually.
> 
> Just wanted to point that out as it's a common confusion that can create a kitchen disaster.   Chantal can't cook, but she did use parchment paper.   She has cooked on the stovetop a few times, but it's usually paaaaaaaaahhsta and that keto chili shit she made.   But yea, she's lazy as fuck and can't even look up her own recipes - it's always been for years "So guys what do you think I should make? Comment below!" and then she doesn't do any of them...and/or deletes the community post.  She could easily follow Ketoconnect which has books, Twitter, IG, and YouTube but yet she still ate shitty "keto" meals that were absolutely unappetizing.   I think the 'tell all' why doesn't Chantal cook is in that cooking with Bibi Video in which she barely knows how to prepare potatoes for the dish.  She doesn't give a fuck and like a middleschooler thinks that learning how to do things right is stupid, funny, and waste of time.  Yet she can't even figure out when produce is ripe so she's just lazy and stupid.



Her idea of keto meals are lots of bacon and eggs with cheese on, or an equally lazy meat dish smothered in cheese sauce. No vegetables or healthy fats whatsoever.


----------



## DongMiguel (Sep 20, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> I don't understand why she's lying about the surgery (if she's lying). She doesn't really use it for sympathy or whatever. She barely brings it up. It was the same with her blood clots. People thought she was lying about that too. Maybe she was. But why?
> 
> The motivation for lying about stuff like that is usually for attention, but Chantal rarely brought up her blood clots. If she's lying, and there's no surgery I don't understand her motivation at all. What am I missing gorls.



It's pointless to try to rationalize Chantal's lies. She's pathological. When someone reaches that point, it doesn't do you any good to decipher exactly why they lie - they just do.

Why did Chantal feel the need to make up an elaborate lie about driving through the drive-thru at McDonald's to buy food for a homeless man? It was a stupid lie that was easily disproved. And when it was so easily disproved, the fact she claims she stopped filming to talk to the homeless man, get an order, drive back through the drive-thru and then returned to her exact same spot, without her car even moving an inch (as was evident by the placement of the background in her filming), she still double-downed instead of admitting she lied. Hell, she could have tacked on any additional point to that lie and no one would have been able to verify it (I gave him money to buy food...). But no, she had to lie about the lie when it was so clearly transparent she was fucking lying.

Here's a great video that showcases just how freely she lies:






"I...don't eat chips very often...I actually don't." and then there's nearly three minutes of video of her eating chips in various muckbangs. This video is over a year old and you can add multiple other moments where she ate chips on camera to it.

What does she gain from that lie? It's so fucking trivial and yet ... she does it.


----------



## Hamilton Burger (Sep 20, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> I think she is just going in for the same type of procedure she has last time (cyst removal) except this time she signed papers to authorise a hysterectomy IF necessary once the doctor is in... (she already told on herself in her own comments section a couple weeks back)
> 
> View attachment 942277View attachment 942278
> 
> ...



*"basically they don't really know what they are going to encounter when they open me up" *

i am haunted by this line to my very core





also forgive my ignorance but is this kind of  "well we don't know what pipe we have to remove so sign this so we can take out all the plumbing if we have to"  normal for cyst surgeries or is it unique to a person of her size?


----------



## Beluga (Sep 20, 2019)

DongMiguel said:


> This video is over a year old and you can add multiple other moments where she ate chips on camera to it.


I know I've said this already but every single time I see "old" videos of her I'm astounded by how much weight she's put on in such a short time. As you said, this video is just a little over a year old but she looks so much thinner, it's unbelievable. You can kind of still see her facial features underneath the layer of fat. Compare it to her most recent videos and it's just depressing (and hilarious, too). Ah, the beauty of being a lolcow!


----------



## thejackal (Sep 20, 2019)

Beluga said:


> I know I've said this already but every single time I see "old" videos of her I'm astounded by how much weight she's put on in such a short time. As you said, this video is just a little over a year old but she looks so much thinner, it's unbelievable. You can kind of still see her facial features underneath the layer of fat. Compare it to her most recent videos and it's just depressing (and hilarious, too). Ah, the beauty of being a lolcow!



AL is the same.  If you watch AL's vids from just last summer she looks to be 50lbs heavier this year.   The deathfat tendency to continue to up and up and up their calorie intake despite having a TDEE approaching 4K and even 5K calories just to maintain their 400-600lbs of blubber is something else.  Talk about your bad feedback loops, teehee.

To expand a bit on @DongMiguel 's thought provoking post about her lies I think she mostly just lies to herself because that's the only way she can maintain some sort of sanity.  Her lies are easily disproven, big and small alike, but chantal really does seem to believe them in the moment.  The "cake for bibi".   She'll "eat the rest later".  She'll "eat healthy tmr".

She really does literally believe these things when she says them, no matter how many times in the past she's lied to herself the charade never ends.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Sep 20, 2019)

Half of Chantal's rapid visual decline isn't even the additional weight (she does have additional weight creeping in around the gaps, but her overall circumference hasn't radically changed like Amber's has), but the rapid-aging caused by her horrible diet. As much as she dreams, this is the one thing that cannot be undone. The few features that were holding on are now beginning to soften and sag.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Sep 20, 2019)

I think she's swelling a lot too, and that her body is just generally failing. She's been looking horrible since the blood clots. Her poor body. Blood clots, cysts, possible cancer, fatty liver, high blood pressure, god knows what else, and 4k calories daily of garbage to digest.


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Sep 20, 2019)

She’s probably one of those people who grows  tumors that have hair & teeth.  (I can’t remember what it’s called). Her poor surgeon.


----------



## Or Else What (Sep 20, 2019)

Big Al's Crusty Sty said:


> She’s probably one of those people who grows  tumors that have hair & teeth.  (I can’t remember what it’s called). Her poor surgeon.


Teratoma


----------



## CaptHamPlanet (Sep 20, 2019)

She may be getting gastric done, the main hospital in Ottawa runs a weight loss clinic which I'm sure is the one Chantal frequents for her nutritionist. This is a public hospital so they don't have to worry about going bankrupt if Chantal dies in surgery or post-op. 

Anyways I don't want to PL too much, but I know more than half a dozen people who have had gastric and each easily weighed 100lbs less than Chantal. I'm actually surprised she hasn't been given the option before, as I previous thought gastric was an easy money maker for the hospital doctors.


----------



## multiverse (Sep 20, 2019)

Hamilton Burger said:


> *"basically they don't really know what they are going to encounter when they open me up" *
> 
> i am haunted by this line to my very core
> 
> ...


Imaging tests don't work once people reach large farm animal size. They have no idea how large the cysts are or what their density is like (is it fluid filled? Hard? Teratomas? Who knows!)

They know her blood tests are fucked and she has cysts and reports severe pain. They have no idea what they're going to find because they're going in blind.


----------



## thejackal (Sep 20, 2019)

CaptHamPlanet said:


> She may be getting gastric done, the main hospital in Ottawa runs a weight loss clinic which I'm sure is the one Chantal frequents for her nutritionist. This is a public hospital so they don't have to worry about going bankrupt if Chantal dies in surgery or post-op.
> 
> Anyways I don't want to PL too much, but I know more than half a dozen people who have had gastric and each easily weighed 100lbs less than Chantal. I'm actually surprised she hasn't been given the option before, as I previous thought gastric was an easy money maker for the hospital doctors.



any medfags know if it "makes sense" to do the gastric and cyst shit at the same time?


----------



## GinnyPotter (Sep 20, 2019)

CaptHamPlanet said:


> She may be getting gastric done, the main hospital in Ottawa runs a weight loss clinic which I'm sure is the one Chantal frequents for her nutritionist. This is a public hospital so they don't have to worry about going bankrupt if Chantal dies in surgery or post-op.
> 
> Anyways I don't want to PL too much, but I know more than half a dozen people who have had gastric and each easily weighed 100lbs less than Chantal. I'm actually surprised she hasn't been given the option before, as I previous thought gastric was an easy money maker for the hospital doctors.



In America you have to do several weeks of pre-op stuff. You have to loose weight to prove you're serious, along with a lot of other things. 

Is it not the same in Canada?


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 20, 2019)

But don't you think if she were getting a bypass she'd be crowing about it constantly?


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 20, 2019)

Hamilton Burger said:


> *"basically they don't really know what they are going to encounter when they open me up" *
> 
> i am haunted by this line to my very core
> 
> ...



She's had cysts before and had them removed. However, she was diagnosed with new ones at the end of 2017. She then spent the entirety of 2018 and up until early spring 2019 trying to use natural methods to heal the cysts biting into bullshit YouTube videos such as water fasting. She even negotiated with the viewers and herself - that "if the cysts are smaller or fully gone at the end of my fast, I'll go get conventional medical treatment" then it was the grape fast, and so on and then finally she got to the doctor and the cysts were larger, much larger in size than the 2017. Because of her size it's hard to see where one cyst is and if it's entangled with her fallopian tubes/ovaries or not. She also learned at age 35 what a fucking fallopian tube is - I think. It's fair to say that Chantal has heard the word for the first time a few months ago. I'm not sure she could find it/them on her uterus plushy doll.

So Chantal by procrastination by somehow thinking that she could heal herself with drinking water manged to cause for her situation to worsen into what she feared most.


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Sep 20, 2019)

I hate to admit this, but Chantal is pretty smart if she’s getting WLS done on the sly.   She can feign a hysterectomy wound while she heals & none of the haters will be gaging her weight loss. She can act as if she’s turning a new leaf & “watching what she eats”, because the surgery is a wake up call.  

This is precisely why I don’t think it’s happening.  Chantal lies, but she’s not that good at it.


----------



## mook bongg chiken kween (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 20, 2019)

This is some shit.  "In a way" she understands why people would be confused.  In a way.  Most ways, people obviously should not be confused, but there is _one_ way that they _might_ be.

She reiterates that she_ hates_ weight-loss related stuff (so all of that shit before was just a waste of everybody's time)

_When _she loses weight, it will be a *LESS THAN HEROIC* story with *MINIMAL EFFORT*.  "Somehow", that is.  What the fuck does this even mean?

She needs to _stop making others happy.  _(Who has she _ever_ made happy?  Even the family dog hates her, and that takes a lot)

She is literally losing her grip on sanity day by day it seems.  What a maroon.


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Sep 20, 2019)

I think the  part where she says she’ll never be a former fatty & then “critique” other fat women is a dig at that Charlie girl who watches her & Big Al.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Sep 20, 2019)

Hamilton Burger said:


> also forgive my ignorance but is this kind of  "well we don't know what pipe we have to remove so sign this so we can take out all the plumbing if we have to"  normal for cyst surgeries or is it unique to a person of her size?


It's not totally unusual. Sometimes when they get in there they find that they can't salvage anything and it all needs to come out. As opposed to stitching you up and waking you up to consent to a second more invasive surgery they'll outline what could possibly happen and have you consent to them doing what they can while they're in there. I just can't see this being the case with someone in her physical condition, though. Imagine exploratory surgery on someone her size. How many techs would be having to hold the fat back as they went spelunking?


----------



## Turd Blossom (Sep 20, 2019)

Wtf. I can't decide if she has actually had a moment of clarity and realized she's never going to lose weight and fulfill those dreams of flouncing around flaunting an array of cute bikinis.. Or if she truly believes that one day she will discover the secret formula of a 2-day grape-fast mixed with _just_ the right combination of electrolytes and gravy that will magically make those elbees melt off.

Chantal is an enigma wrapped in cheddar and stuffed into a too-tight pink blazer.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 20, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> View attachment 942855
> This is some shit.  "In a way" she understands why people would be confused.  In a way.  Most ways, people obviously should not be confused, but there is _one_ way that they _might_ be.
> 
> She reiterates that she_ hates_ weight-loss related stuff (so all of that shit before was just a waste of everybody's time)
> ...



I give it two days before she’s back on keto or some weird vegan trend


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 20, 2019)

I see neither foodie, nor beauty.

You look like an obese garden gnome and your food sucks ass.


----------



## Or Else What (Sep 20, 2019)

thejackal said:


> any medfags know if it "makes sense" to do the gastric and cyst shit at the same time?


No it does not make any sense to have two entirely different surgical speciality teams primed and gloved all ready for a dive of a wtf rummage session within the same sternum-to-pubis flab-levered gape, and with neither team certain as to what they'll find - other than there will not be an anaesthetist found anywhere within the range of a direct flight in an aircraft less than 30 yrs old who'd be willing to put the fat cow under.


----------



## sperginity (Sep 20, 2019)

thejackal said:


> any medfags know if it "makes sense" to do the gastric and cyst shit at the same time?


it would cut down on the total time under anesthesia, and she desperately needs both surgeries, so yeah.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Sep 20, 2019)

Anyone else think that latest post sounds totally foreign? We've been following the cunt for years - that isn't the way she speaks or writes. Right?

I see this leading one of two ways:
1. She's decided to embrace being a fat disgusting slob, and will continue on with the fast food mukbangs and without surgery! (Until she changes her mind next week as usual.)

2. She'll have the "hysterectomy" and suddenly start losing weight with minimal effort and it'll be a less than heroic story (Read: It's baratric surgery).


----------



## marjoram (Sep 20, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> View attachment 942855
> This is some shit.  "In a way" she understands why people would be confused.  In a way.  Most ways, people obviously should not be confused, but there is _one_ way that they _might_ be.
> 
> She reiterates that she_ hates_ weight-loss related stuff (so all of that shit before was just a waste of everybody's time)
> ...



Death?  She's gonna lose weight with minimal effort after she dies by eating herself to death?  Yeah, I can't parse that shit out either....


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 20, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> I don’t get why she doesn’t cook at home. It’s not like her trips to the trough are motivating her to move more. She drives everywhere and eats in the car. If she cooked at home, she would be able to control how much fat, sugar, and salt goes into her food. It’s easy to make healthier versions of most fast food. Then again, for that, you have to have not given up.



Cooking takes preparation, the combining of ingredients & most of all, cleaning up afterward. All things Chantal can avoid with a trip to a drive-thru. There she gets instant gratification, food she loves & all she has to do is throw away the wrappers.
Anything she's attempted to make doesn't have enough fat/flavor & she relies on Sriracha or Ranch or guac or anything to put on top of the slop she makes. She can't even eat a salad without drowning it in dressing. I believe she's never been able or willing to cook, & if she did, went out (or ordered out) immediately. Even after being with family or friends eating a meal, what does she do on the drive home? Stop for fast food. Home cooked food is never satisfying enough for her no matter who cooks it. This is how her 3am drives started -looking for food. Fast food is her life -she's said so. How many things has she eaten only to say it's worth being fat for? For her to go home & grill some chicken is crazy talk! KFC is right there, all lit up & ready to take her order! That is her life & it will never change.



thejackal said:


> any medfags know if it "makes sense" to do the gastric and cyst shit at the same time?



In the US no matter how much you want gastric surgery, until you can prove that you are able to lose some weight on your own on a supervised diet -it won't happen. No doctor/hospital is risking a malpractice suit for some fatty who swears they can lose, but needs a little help -then they proceed to eat until they bust through gastric sleeves, stomach staples or burst balloons. It's a long process because your eating patterns will never be the same again. Chantal can't stick to any restrictive diet for 24 hours, so she would never qualify.
Hard to believe that Canada would be much different, & she's been stuffing herself all month. Not exactly a great showing that she can change her eating habits & lose weight on her own. By the time she shows up for her Sept. 24 appointment, she'll probably be 15 pounds heavier. I wonder what the doctors will say about that. 
I think she's lying, so it will be interesting to see where this goes.


----------



## Barbarella (Sep 20, 2019)

While I don’t think she’s having secret weight loss surgery, even if she was it would be just like her to think it was minimal effort. That attitude means failure. Ask Boogie.  

I think it’s what she says, a hysterectomy for cysts. They are going to clean her out so they never have to do it again and they know she’ll never get thinner. 

Many of the tests she would have can be done a day or two before surgery or even in the hospital so I’m not worried about that. An EKG is portable, blood tests take 5 minutes. They do intake when your admitted and papers. An be dsigned and instructions given then. 

Abdominal surgeries usially require cleaning out your colon but I’ve never heard of a liquid diet for anything but weight loss.  That may be necessary for fats though. They may want to shink as much as possible. I’ve sadly had several pretty major surgeries and I never had to go liquid in advance, just not eat the day before. I’m thinking Chantel is going to be unsuccessful in her fast and lie about it. I don’t think she can go two hours without eating. She’s so dumb she probably doesn’t understand the consequences of having food in your stomach while under anesthesia. 

 I hope he bladder drops down into her urinary tract or something, that’d be funny if she had to have diapers on. 

I have been gone a few days and haven’t checked in. Is it possible she’s gained so much weight in s week? I swear, she looks unrecognizable. And it hasn’t been that long. 

BShe ate 4 corn dogs-4. With 2 cups of cheese. That would feed my entire family, not that I’d give them that crap. And I doubt that was all she had that hour. Really, I do not know how these people pack it away like that. If it doesn’t hurt to eat that much food, then a surgery isn’t going to hurt her either. She’s lost all feeling in her ultra-wide midsection.


----------



## Um Oh Ah Yeah (Sep 20, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> BShe ate 4 corn dogs-4. With 2 cups of cheese. That would feed my entire family, not that I’d give them that crap.


Yeah, it's literally some shit you'd eat at a state fair when all the other stalls have sold out, the kids are hungry, and you go "oh fuck it".


----------



## k0ndumba (Sep 20, 2019)

I think Chantal may actually be getting just a hysterectomy, why? Because hysterectomy can be done via the vagina. The surgeon won't have to waste precious minutes carving through blubber to get to her abdominal cavity underneath if they can just prop her legs up and go at it from her vaginal opening. 

Chantal won't last long under anesthesia since she is practically on deaths door already a vaginal hysterectomy is the least invasive, and quick, method to rip her baby oven out.


----------



## Or Else What (Sep 20, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> While I don’t think she’s having secret weight loss surgery, even if she was it would be just like her to think it was minimal effort. That attitude means failure. Ask Boogie.
> 
> I think it’s what she says, a hysterectomy for cysts. They are going to clean her out so they never have to do it again and they know she’ll never get thinner.
> 
> ...


The several-days-before bariatric pre-op fluid diet is done to shrink the liver so it doesn't intrude over the surgical areas alongside (stomach and duodenum). If Chantal is supposed to be having ovarian cysts removed, I can't see wny she'd need to do more than the standard pre-op plan of a thorough dump the evening before and then clear soup/tea to the nbm at 6hrs.


----------



## Casket Base (Sep 20, 2019)

k0ndumba said:


> I think Chantal may actually be getting just a hysterectomy, why? Because hysterectomy can be done via the vagina. The surgeon won't have to waste precious minutes carving through blubber to get to her abdominal cavity underneath if they can just prop her legs up and go at it from her vaginal opening.
> 
> Chantal won't last long under anesthesia since she is practically on deaths door already a vaginal hysterectomy is the least invasive, and quick, method to rip her baby oven out.



Praying for the surgeon that has to stare into that abyss


----------



## multiverse (Sep 20, 2019)

k0ndumba said:


> I think Chantal may actually be getting just a hysterectomy, why? Because hysterectomy can be done via the vagina. The surgeon won't have to waste precious minutes carving through blubber to get to her abdominal cavity underneath if they can just prop her legs up and go at it from her vaginal opening.
> 
> Chantal won't last long under anesthesia since she is practically on deaths door already a vaginal hysterectomy is the least invasive, and quick, method to rip her baby oven out.


She literally said she signed off on a hysterectomy. She's getting cysts removed first, and she's too fat for the vaginal removal of that was all they were doing.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 20, 2019)

*"OMG I AM NOT A WEIGHTLOSS CHANNEL!"  READ THE BANNER!!!!" *

Meanwhile on dozens of videos: 






Total weight loss: +7 lbs


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Sep 20, 2019)

Vaginal hysterectomies are usually very difficult if you have never been pregnant or had children. It is actually called a virgin cervix and the chance of complications are higher. Add in her unfortunate corpulence and it seems doubtful that a vaginal hysterectomy is a possibility. 

If I have kept up with her bullshit correctly, she only has one cyst. The other (right) 16x9 cyst just magically resolved itself and without her having a liter of blood and fluid in her belly. Unless there is hard evidence of cancer or another severe disease process, there would be no reason to remove both ovaries. It will plunge her into instant menopause with all of its side effects (hello weight gain!). Estrogen gets a bad rep, but it has many protective qualities. Especially with regards to inflammation in the heart and the formation of arterial plaques.

As we approach October 3rd I am sure there will be some manufactured plot twist. This is Chantal so the truth is anyone's guess.


----------



## sweetie_squad_4_lyfe (Sep 20, 2019)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> Jesus Christ.  This is some shit right here.  This picture embodies what she is trading everything for. To be able to eat corn dogs smeared in fake cheese, she’s giving up her sex life, social life, ability to travel, ability to work or go to school, ability to move and sleep with ease.  To eat garbage tier food every meal, she’s cool with having raging diarrhea several times a day, no access to cute clothes and shoes, being a constant spectacle as she binges in her car, and all the myriad and very serious health issues such eating causes.
> 
> All that makes life worth living.  All for corn dogs dipped in convenience store pump nacho cheese.


she has nothing else in life. shes a cunt so she doesnt have any real friends and it seems even her family doesnt like her. shes too lazy for a job even when she was more mobile and she doesnt care to put in effort to accomplish anything. no degree, job, or hobbies. these things motivate ppl and help you meet new ppl and feel productive. shes not willing to put in the work for any of it or to find something else fun to do to take up her time. thats why shell never stop. she has nothing to do but eat and make shitty videos. food is the only thing that brings her pleasure in life. thats probably why she doesnt care about her health. she probably doesnt mind dying cus life is meaningless to her anyway.


----------



## RainbowStarlight (Sep 20, 2019)

Shes 35????? Holy hell. I'm new to the mess that is Chantel so vote me into late to the party oblivion. I wouldn't have guessed a day younger than 45 at least.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Sep 21, 2019)

The comments under Clotso's community post are pretty entertaining (and sadly probably not long for this world, as our gorl will undoubtedly rage-delete her post).

There are the usual brain damaged ass-patters, clamoring for Chantal's approval with cries of "YOU GOT THIS" and "YOU GO GIRL!":

There's some people carefully expressing their disbelief:

The comments that our Poutine Queen pretends she's being a good sport about by "hearting" them, but will inevitably get nuked:

.. And Lo and behold, the Plegm Fatale, LifeByJen even popped in to give her approval of Chantal's new banner! (Seriously, what's going on with her voice? She constantly sounds like she has a family of phlegmy frogs taking up residence in her throat)


Edit: 
Oh Chantal, your predictability is more satisfying than a nice tall glass of gravy on a hot summer day.


----------



## Ellana (Sep 21, 2019)

New banner.
Deleted community posts.
Same Cuntal.



Edit: When archiving her page I noticed a change in her avatar. 


 
Tell me this is an old avatar glitch.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Sep 21, 2019)

Good liars are always smart people. 
Idk, I think a lot of y’all are giving our girl way too much credit. 
Disguising a weight loss surgery as a cyst removal/likely full hysterectomy so she can take credit for the future weight loss is way too many chess moves ahead for our gorl, an English major that can’t spell.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 21, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> Good liars are always smart people.
> Idk, I think a lot of y’all are giving our girl way too much credit.
> Disguising a weight loss surgery as a cyst removal/likely full hysterectomy so she can take credit for the future weight loss is way too many chess moves ahead for our gorl, an English major that can’t spell.


Even if this is what she's doing and she manages to pull it off... eventually she'll fuck up and admit it. This is the bitch who filmed, edited and published a video of herself eating chicken when her whole gimmick at the time was LARPing as a sanctimonious vegan. Chintal being insanely stupid is honestly one of her most redeeming qualities. It makes everything else she does even more hilarious.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Sep 21, 2019)

I'm confused by her cryptic message about when she does lose weight, it will be with "minimal effort." That sounds so fucking arrogant and she's truly delusional if that's what she really thinks.

Is she planning on getting gastric bypass surgery in the future, and she assumes the weight will just magically fall off with no effort on her part? Because that's what it sounds like. She is dumb, but I don't think she is so dumb to think that after her hysterectomy (if that does end up happening), it will somehow cause a huge weight loss. If anything, it will have the opposite effect.

You would think of all people, Chantal would be the one to realize by now how hard it is to lose a massive amount of weight and keep it off (even considering she has never achieved either of those things).


----------



## SodaLove (Sep 21, 2019)

Ellana said:


> New banner.
> Deleted community posts.
> Same Cuntal.
> View attachment 943277
> ...


I don’t think it’s a glitch. I see it too


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Sep 21, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> I don’t think it’s a glitch. I see it too
> 
> View attachment 943420


Lol, and how old is that? Her hair isn't yellow, so that's gotta be from months if not years ago.


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Sep 21, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> _When _she loses weight, it will be a *LESS THAN HEROIC* story with *MINIMAL EFFORT*. "Somehow", that is. What the fuck does this even mean?



Translation: I will eat the same food, make no effort to change my lifestyle, and magically lose weight. 

Reality: 600lbs here we come!


----------



## JustSomeRando (Sep 21, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> I don’t think it’s a glitch. I see it too
> 
> View attachment 943420


This was from her IG about a month ago when she was going mad with the facetune app..she posted at least four of these catfish photos before people in her comments asked her to please stop


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 21, 2019)

It’s not the weightloss that makes you miserable, Chantal. It’s the fact that you fail over and over again, and as a narcissist, you can’t stand that. You and I both know that, if you lost the weight, you’d be a total bitch to fat people. You’d be the first to fling shit at Amber. Knowing your affinity for fecal matter, probably literally.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 21, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> I don’t think it’s a glitch. I see it too
> 
> View attachment 943420



I think the glitch is the entire picture, since she really looks like my avatar


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 21, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> I think the glitch is the entire picture, since she really looks like my avatar



It slays me when she still tries to catfish, considering the vast library of pics/videos that show she's the opposite of what she tries to portray.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 21, 2019)

What disturbs me is a lot of her dingbat followers seem to genuinely think she is beautiful.  Many of them are ogres themselves, so I suppose their standards are low, and I'm sure some are sjw-types who consider it a daily duty to tell a fatso she is beautiful.  But still...


----------



## PatTraverse (Sep 21, 2019)

Chantal's attempts at catfishing are just sad these days. She is the only person to not have realized that she is now too fat and looks way too rough for it to work. The terrible skin, the multiple chins, the receding hairline and the features in her face being swallowed by the sea of fat are simply too much to deal with. She has to retouch her pictures to an extreme level to the point where it looks unnatural or show what she really looks like which is totally undesirable.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 21, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> What disturbs me is a lot of her dingbat followers seem to genuinely think she is beautiful.  Many of them are ogres themselves, so I suppose their standards are low, and I'm sure some are sjw-types who consider it a daily duty to tell a fatso she is beautiful.  But still...


I don't think they actually do. I think the people telling Chintal that she's beautiful are mostly just other gross heifers who are in her same league. Back when she had an IG, if you ever went and looked at the pictures of the people petting her ass, they were almost always fat middle aged women. It's just a bunch of ugly women creating an echo chamber because it's the only way they can get any kind of validation.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 21, 2019)

Insane fatties are the only people who are still able to comment on her videos. Everyone else is banned.


----------



## Ellana (Sep 21, 2019)

This may have been addressed, but: the way Chantal's community comments are set up, are the comments approved per comment or per user? 
From what I understand it's per comment. 
So who is Lindsay Burt and why, out of all of Cuntal's supporters, is only hers approved? 


Spoiler: related community comments


----------



## RandomLurker (Sep 21, 2019)

Is this how you really see yourself, Cuntal?

Edited by Chantal for clarity.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Sep 21, 2019)

This phase of the cycle, fat and happy, is always very short-lived.
Next up is the hospital. Will it be a PSYCHEMERGE video or just a regular old emergency room video? Surely it's too soon for another cheese overdose.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 21, 2019)

Ahhh....she has discovered Fat Acceptance, the final frontier.  If she hadn't rage deleted her Instagram, we could have gotten all kinds of funny memes today


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 21, 2019)

Yeah... She’s just on a fast food high. She’s gonna crash soon and there’s gonna be another meltdown. Anything of value should probably be archived cause this shit’s gonna disappear faster than your cum rag mountain when a girl comes over.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Sep 21, 2019)

RandomLurker said:


> Is this how you really see yourself, Cuntal?
> 
> Edited by Chantal for clarity.


Fat Acceptance, yas gurl fuck diet culture, intuitivley eat those pizza poutines. This will lead you to happiness and health for sure.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Sep 21, 2019)

She feels empowered to do what exactly? To set a record for how many fast food meals a person can eat in a week? To see how many YouTube Community posts she can make and then subsequently delete? With the possible exception of her upcoming surgery, nothing she is choosing to do with her life right now requires courage or strength; quite the opposite I think. "Empowered" is a strange choice of words here.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Sep 21, 2019)

Chantal, you are not fat _girl, _you are fat _woman. _Stop viewing yourself as a teen, you are getting older and your body is not the same it was 10 years ago.


----------



## CHINARED (Sep 21, 2019)

Here she goes again.....









						MILANO'S PIZZA AND FRIED CHEESE CURDS MUKBANG AND STORYTIME
					

#mukbang #pizzamukbang Hey guys hey! Hope you enjoy this TMI storytime and mukbang: pepperoni and bacon pizza and fried cheese curds! yum! email: bigbeautifu...




					youtu.be


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 21, 2019)

I guess that whole 'I'm eating healthy to prep for surgery' thing is over already. Onward Chantal, onward to 500 pounds. (and an early death)










ETA:

"If it's not gonna be safe, they won't do it"
Does anyone else think she's deliberately packing on the pounds so at her appointment, the doctors tell her surgery won't be safe?
Seems as if she's already thinking of an out & a postponement of surgery.
I'm still in the camp of it all being made up.
Chantal lies.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Sep 21, 2019)

Jfc she's using Amber's exceptional logic of "_thin people have health problems TOO!" . _
The fact that skinny people _can _have heart attacks means that Chantal is free to gorge herself on gravy! 

Thought I would grab a few of the comments before she inevitably rage-deletes this post:

Chantal is LIVING HER BEST LIFE, and wants you to get off her back:



A comment that's not long for this world:



And our valiant Karate Joe chimes in, always the charmer:


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Sep 21, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> Chantals (probably bullshit) story is interesting during this mukbang, the evil girl who stole her man of interest at a party suddenly ended up homeless and pregnant and dear sweet Chantal gave her $20 and a coffee? Okay girl. Okay.



Another example of Chantal Not Knowing How Real Life Works Because She Has No Friends O


ThisWillBeFun said:


> I guess that whole 'I'm eating healthy to prep for surgery' thing is over already. Onward Chantal, onward to 500 pounds. (and an early death)
> 
> View attachment 944295



I said a while ago that I've never seen a bitch who loves dying as much as Amberlynn does. I was just kidding. Chantal wins :-)


----------



## ricecake (Sep 21, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> I guess that whole 'I'm eating healthy to prep for surgery' thing is over already. Onward Chantal, onward to 500 pounds. (and an early death)
> 
> View attachment 944295
> 
> ...


In addition to being a fat hog, she's quite the whore. Has anyone ever tallied up her "lovers"?


----------



## RemoveKebab (Sep 21, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> I guess that whole 'I'm eating healthy to prep for surgery' thing is over already. Onward Chantal, onward to 500 pounds. (and an early death)
> 
> View attachment 944295
> 
> ...


This video uploaded a day after Amberlynn's failure is like a bat signal to feeders who are looking for a new muse.

Hey guys, hey guys, hey hey, hey heeeyyyyy! I love to eat on cam so send me suggestions of what to eat in future videos. Tee hee! Ssssshhhhh!


----------



## Turd Blossom (Sep 21, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> She feels empowered to do what exactly? To set a record for how many fast food meals a person can eat in a week? To see how many YouTube Community posts she can make and then subsequently delete? With the possible exception of her upcoming surgery, nothing she is choosing to do with her life right now requires courage or strength; quite the opposite I think. "Empowered" is a strange choice of words here.


The entire statement is honestly bizarre. "_I am going to embrace it instead of trying so hard to live a life I'm not ready for".  _
She's done nothing but TEE-HEE and shove cheese in her gravy-hole for days on end, what on earth is she talking about? 
All of a sudden, out of nowhere, she's decided she's the MLK of Mukbangs, shouting that she's FREE AT LAST, THANK GOD OF ARBY'S, SHE'S FREE AT LAST!

I enjoyed how she made sure to inform us that she WASN'T LYING about her last stoytime, but then starts out this one with an obvious whopper:

It's a miracle Chantal ever managed to get any studying done at university with all the dudes _constantly_ trying to get into her size 20 sweatpants!


----------



## RanchRanchLover (Sep 21, 2019)

Jesus her hands and wrists from the thumbnail alone are so mesmerising in a "how-did-a-person-do-this....physically"


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Sep 21, 2019)

letericajones said:


> effort


Where?


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Sep 21, 2019)

ricecake said:


> In addition to being a fat hog, she's quite the whore. Has anyone ever tallied up her "lovers"?




Yes, BiBi & Peetz. The rest are in her imagination.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Sep 22, 2019)

Archive of MILANO'S PIZZA AND FRIED CHEESE CURDS MUKBANG AND STORYTIME - 9/21/19




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Sep 22, 2019)

DECORATIVE PEPPERS

DEEP FRIED CHEESE CURDS
GRAVY
RANCH DIP

MY STORIES ARE TO ENTERTAIN
ITS A LONG TIME AGO SO IT MIGHT NOT BE ACCURATE

IT WAS A DIFFERENT TIME ERA RE: LAST STORY
SHE WAS DELINQUENT AND HITCH HIKED

IM NOT BITTER OR JEALOUS

orgasming after one cheese curd im fucking done


----------



## liliput (Sep 22, 2019)

So what’s with the new setup? Did her and Bibi break up finally?

“Size doesn’t matter to me, I can work with whatever, big or small” barfffff, for pizza maybe but not dick. The mental images Chantal gives me are never good


----------



## dismissfrogs (Sep 22, 2019)

liliput said:


> So what’s with the new setup? Did her and Bibi break up finally?



"No".


----------



## Strine (Sep 22, 2019)

It's novel to her because she's crazy and forgets her own lies, but we've heard this "I'm fat and that's okay!" shtick before. At no point has this little epiphany resulted in her admitting her actual weight, or selfies that aren't heavily engineered catfish FGAS shots. No matter how candid she affects to be, she never actually admits anything, even when maintaining the lie is more embarrassing than telling the truth - like how she's visibly gained about fifty pounds but claims to have remained ~370. This "fat and confident" rubbish is just another mask she's going to wear for 30 proverbial seconds, then take off again.

She can't stick with an identity because nothing makes her happy except eating herself to death and being told she's thin and pretty, and she's going to find a way to make both things happen or (much, much likelier) die trying. The next persona scheduled to make an appearance is "Green Queen"; wherein she ostentatiously apes the behaviour of somebody on a healthy diet because in her sage wisdom she knows it's the right thing to do. The second she feels she isn't getting enough adulation (i.e. polite indulgence from nitwit viewers) for whatever inspiring diva archetype she's trying to be this week, she casts it off like Arby's packaging and grabs another.



Turd Blossom said:


> It's a miracle Chantal ever managed to get any studying done at university with all the dudes _constantly_ trying to get into her size 20 sweatpants!


My heart really goes out to her. No wonder she's still completely her three-year four-year undergraduate honours degree in part-time studies!


----------



## Who Now (Sep 22, 2019)

She is so happy ALR is not posting vids, so somehow that means everyone will suddenly make her popular. 

She has said before and said now that her stories are embellished; ie: made up. So why does she expect people to believer her? I guess you are tasked with figuring out which parts are a lie (sometimes it's obvious) and which is truth. I can't listen to her stories at all because its hard to concentrate when you are trying to catch the lies. So fuck that. I hope someone will  post any unintentionally funny highlights.

I still think she is eating like mad right now, trying to outrun the after surgery post "I can't get to my fix" blues. Or maybe, as some speculate, she really is trying to sabotage the surgery. They will see her blood pressure is sky high and water retention is crazy.

She must have fixed the shakey table after people bitched enough about it.


----------



## Painted Pig (Sep 22, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> The entire statement is honestly bizarre. "_I am going to embrace it instead of trying so hard to live a life I'm not ready for".  _
> She's done nothing but TEE-HEE and shove cheese in her gravy-hole for days on end, what on earth is she talking about?
> All of a sudden, out of nowhere, she's decided she's the MLK of Mukbangs, shouting that she's FREE AT LAST, THANK GOD OF ARBY'S, SHE'S FREE AT LAST!
> 
> ...




It's a living.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Sep 22, 2019)

Kamov Ka-52 said:


> Archive of MILANO'S PIZZA AND FRIED CHEESE CURDS MUKBANG AND STORYTIME - 9/21/19
> View attachment 944448


I'm hella bored y'all, so I clicked that hick Chantal hates for her last video, and saw... dun du-dun


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 22, 2019)

Bitch completely is back to square one. And her whole "that's why I'm vanilla... because next thing you know you'll be bent over and ballgagged looking for safewords".  Then takes another gorging bite, licks her fingers and wipes on her fucking pants.  Starts at 14:08

Guess the fuck what? That's a better story than getting with some dude with a small dick and using a push notice to leave.   All of these stories are about rejection and failure of some sort - or older dudes taking advantage of her.   These aren't entertaining and with the way she eats huge bites as she's getting more into the troubling aspects the more disturbing these videos are.  She ate herself into defeat again.  Dipping the pizza in ranch again.   She's made no fucking progress other than finally getting medical treatment which we know she may not follow through on because Chantal cannot complete a fucking thing.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Sep 22, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> That's a better story than getting with some dude with a small dick and using a push notice to leave.   All of these stories are about rejection and failure of some sort - or older dudes taking advantage of her.   These aren't entertaining and with the way she eats huge bites as she's getting more into the troubling aspects the more disturbing these videos are.



I've noticed this too.

It's like she doesn't actually think she's "big but beautiful," she knows that shitty food she inhales isn't actually worth dying for, she doesn't really think her uncontrollable pants shitting is funny, and she knows she's only ever been humiliated, rejected, and used by the vast majority of her "lovers". But she can't face any of that, so she has to spin it into something empowering.

Even when she isn't lying, she's lying.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Sep 22, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> because Chantal cannot complete a fucking thing.



She finishes meals all the time.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 22, 2019)

liliput said:


> So what’s with the new setup? Did her and Bibi break up finally?
> 
> “Size doesn’t matter to me, I can work with whatever, big or small” barfffff, for pizza maybe but not dick. The mental images Chantal gives me are never good


Anyone who would want to plow her would need to be hung like a horse. Because to actually get to her stink ditch, they're going to need to pass layers of external fat rolls.

And she isn't a "fat girl". She's a super morbidly obese, middle aged woman. Fat acceptance is fine when you're 30 pounds overweight but healthy and functioning. Chintal is barely mobile, riddled with sickness, and seems to honestly think she has a food addiction. What about any of that is empowering, exactly?


----------



## dismissfrogs (Sep 22, 2019)

Do you think Amber can still walk longer than Chantal? Cause I do.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 22, 2019)

The way she adds “Lol! TMI” to her video thumbnail like it’s totally acceptable to sit on YouTube and discuss shit, farts, fictional fucking and fictional sexual harassment - she would be that girl at a sleepover that all the other girls would cringe hearing her stories.


----------



## Viridian (Sep 22, 2019)

Welcome back to Stage 3 of The Chantal Cycle gorls! How long do you think it'll take for her to transition to Stage 4?


----------



## Turd Blossom (Sep 22, 2019)

It's good to see Chantal's _true_ fanbase, tucked in between the "You GO girl" and "this was so funny I PEED myself! XD" comments that have survived Chantal's rigorous commenting standards.

For the love of gravy, let's hope this is a troll. I'm fairly sure it is, however Chantal's comment section is a shining example of  Poe's Law in action.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 22, 2019)

Now that we're in the fat acceptance stage, one can only hope she decides to do a homage to Tess Holliday and inhale an entire sheet cake.


----------



## literally low-key (Sep 22, 2019)

She had 4 tubs of ranch dressing! She opened two of them right away. The other two were for the rest of the pizza.(as soon as the camera turned off) I hate when she double and sometimes even triple dips that pizza, trying to get as much ranch as she can in every bite. 

Her jaw was unhinged in this video.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 22, 2019)

I live in the south, the land of ranch, and I've honestly never seen anyone use it for the actual pizza part of the pizza. Only for dipping the crust in. Maybe my friends just aren't fat enough  How can you even taste the pizza? Ranch is so strong it would drown out all the cheese and the tomato.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 22, 2019)

Karate Joe is the most pathetic man ever. He makes Mundane “my gf’s daughter” Matt look like an alpha stud.


----------



## fatfuck (Sep 22, 2019)

every single time she has a pizza she always has something extra with it like bread sticks or deep fried nuggets. 

our cpap beauty must cut back on calories if she wants to fulfill her goal of losing 100 lbs this year because the window is closing.


----------



## solidus (Sep 22, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> every single time she has a pizza she always has something extra with it like bread sticks or deep fried nuggets.
> 
> our cpap beauty must cut back on calories if she wants to fulfill her goal of losing 100 lbs this year because the window is closing.



Or like that video earlier in the week where she had a sandwich and soup. Just choose one or the other. I honestly think that she thinks every meal could be her last meal. I mean at her size, weight and age it probably could be, but still...


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 22, 2019)

I'm always semi-triggered by deathfatties constantly dipping their greasy food in shit, and here we have double-fisted dipping, with Ranch dressing _and_ gravy.

I can't even listen to her stupid made-up morality stories; they are just too stupid.  In fact, I'm starting to wonder what the fuck I'm even doing here; I've been watching her shit for nearly two years now, and this video could easily have been two years old.  We have literally gone nowhere but in circles all this time.

I think the big clue of the day was her rushed "if it's too dangerous, they won't do [the surgery]"  There it is: the out we have been waiting for.  There will be no surgery in 11 days.  Either she is trying to eat her way out of it, like a condemned man trying to eat so much he won't fit into the electric chair, or she already knows there is no surgery so she is free to pig out.

While she technically is still on her cycle, she is on the verge of breaking it and turning whole hog into Amberlynn (minus friends)  It will be interesting to see if she makes it to Stage 4, with its tearful resolutions.  If she does, it may well come on Oct. 4, when her operation day is passed and she has nothing to show for it but an enlarged fupa.

I guess we can feel vindicated.  We always said all along that she would never lift a finger to help herself, and she has certainly proven that.   But now what?  Let's watch the festering fatso tell lying stories until she literally pops?  

Let's review:

Since announcing her hysterectomy date on August 28, we have seen the following videos:

Haul, Cats, Cats, Eating, Eating, Can't Have Kids, Eating, Pre-Op Appointment, Haul, Chimpout, Eating, Eating, Eating, Eating, Eating, Eating, and Eating.

There is definitely a trend there.

I guess I hope she makes it to 500 pounds now.  What else is there to do?  I'm looking forward to the walker and mobility scooter.  At least that will be different.


----------



## Beluga (Sep 22, 2019)

Christ that thumbnail is horrifying, she looks deranged and ready to stab the poor soul who'd try to take that disgusting "meal" away. Anyway, it seems that the theory of her eating like shit to avoid the surgery is true. Colour me surprise!


----------



## RemoveKebab (Sep 22, 2019)

At 7:15 Chantal is discussing how size doesn't matter and she says "I can make a pillow work if I have too."

That is a horrifying thought of picturing Chantal grinding a pillow to orgasm.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 22, 2019)

I don't get why she's resisting the surgery.  If you told me it was that or cancer, I would choose the surgery any day.  She's such a damn pansy; not able to handle even the smallest bit of discomfort, aside from the extra 250 elbees she's lugging around.


----------



## Who Now (Sep 22, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> But don't you think if she were getting a bypass she'd be crowing about it constantly?



That is probably coming, but not yet.  She wants to lose it on her own so she can roll around in all the glorious ass patting she would get. Think of her "weight loss journey" she could shill. I'm sure in the pea brain, she thinks surgery is the "easy" way.  Once she realizes this is do or die, she may change the narrative and say how much more difficult the surgery process is than doing it on your own. She can always make it work, either way. Well, she thinks so anyway.



Rabbit Bones said:


> I've honestly never seen anyone use it for the actual pizza part of the pizza. Only for dipping the crust in.



I never knew dipping pizza was a thing anyway until I saw mukbangers do it. Now I want to dip everything in ranch


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Sep 22, 2019)

Love the stupid intro & outro clips she has in her videos now. Clips of parts of the video she deems as funny. So much cringe. Chantal, nobody watches you because you’re funny, or because your stories are so engaging, they watch because they’re feeders, want to feel good about themselves, or want to cringe & laugh at you.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 22, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> She finishes meals all the time.



True.  I should have used the word "accomplish".


Viridian said:


> Welcome back to Stage 3 of The Chantal Cycle gorls! How long do you think it'll take for her to transition to Stage 4?



She had a "not a weight loss channel" starting with chicken wing gorge cycle episode in March, then it was going 100% vegan and then turned into the blood clot and then fast food binge starting with Peetz and Wendys in late May, then it was the keto over summer and start new cycle early September.

It's fair to say she does full cycles every 2.5 months with the exceptions when she was on/off lexapro and she was just all over the place, literally with her rants when driving videos. Driving chimpouts are when she's truly lost her mind and trying to find it... I'm also considering the "not a weight loss" as the beginning of a cycle, and the "no more mukbangs' or announcement a weight loss regime (includes the ghost medium diet that lasted....1 day?)

Note these are in reverse chronological order. the bottom right is the older video, upper left most recent in each.

March/April cycle:





May/June to August:





September going into October:


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 22, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> At 7:15 Chantal is discussing how size doesn't matter and she says "I can make a pillow work if I have too."
> 
> That is a horrifying thought of picturing Chantal grinding a pillow to orgasm.



Good lord Chantal no one wants to hear that


----------



## Bleach Milkshake (Sep 22, 2019)

There have been plenty of great screenshots lately of Chantal's hilariously inflated face struggling to make expressions as she fattygasms over deep fried shit. I think she has finally gained enough weight (or is just extra bloated from this week's binging) that her face is now close to hitting Big Al's level of being barely recognisable as human.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Sep 22, 2019)

Chantal appears to be even larger than Hungry Fat Chick. That's saying something. Cuntal has admitted to drinking gravy as we all know. What are the odds that we could get her to make a ranch smoothie? For the life of me, I just don't understand deathfats' obsession with ranch (or cheese). It has a place, but they place it on everything.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 22, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> At 7:15 Chantal is discussing how size doesn't matter and she says "I can make a pillow work if I have too."
> 
> That is a horrifying thought of picturing Chantal grinding a pillow to orgasm.



Prolly leaving some skid marks, too.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Sep 22, 2019)

So what's the theme of October gonna be for our gorl?


----------



## fatfuck (Sep 22, 2019)

Kamov Ka-52 said:


> So what's the theme of October gonna be for our gorl?



was it ever anything other than food?


----------



## clusterfuckk (Sep 22, 2019)

Kamov Ka-52 said:


> So what's the theme of October gonna be for our gorl?


Halloween Candy mukbang!!! 
GRWM: Halloween edition !!!
(Everyday IMO)
Trying KFC donut burger + storytime! My midget nigger lover. 
Tour of ‘La Maison’ which means ‘the house’ btw.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 22, 2019)

Kamov Ka-52 said:


> So what's the theme of October gonna be for our gorl?



Blobtober


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 22, 2019)

Bleach Milkshake said:


> There have been plenty of great screenshots lately of Chantal's hilariously inflated face struggling to make expressions as she fattygasms over deep fried shit. I think she has finally gained enough weight (or is just extra bloated from this week's binging) that her face is now close to hitting Big Al's level of being barely recognisable as human.




Darlin' you've been looking in the wrong place. Haven't you seen Chantal's new avatar for her channel? She's got a whole new look.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 22, 2019)

Kamov Ka-52 said:


> So what's the theme of October gonna be for our gorl?




Until 8 October, her doing more mukbangs, telling us reasons NOT to get the surgery.  Then if she does, I suspect a break and we go into unknown territory - though eventually back to mukbangs I think by late November.  If she does not, more mukbangs and eventual breakdown cycle begins with a chimp out, going off meds, then the boo-hooey "I'm not okay, I need help".


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Sep 22, 2019)

versus


----------



## Twinkie (Sep 22, 2019)

muh fashun  

she's been rotating the same three or so tents for the past 2 years. come on. even amberlynn is more fashionable.


----------



## simulated goat (Sep 22, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> muh fashun
> 
> she's been rotating the same three or so tents for the past 2 years. come on. even amberlynn is more fashionable.


I suspect Chantal is more on comfort, less on style. The fact she wears her nighties in many of her vids and how stuffed she looks in her 'outside clothes' points to the fact that off camera she wears the least amount of comfy clothing she can get away with because she is gaining that rapidly. If there was ever any proof of her not being 370 all this time, that would be it. She would still wear that wardrobe if she could.


----------



## THOTto (Sep 22, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> Prolly leaving some skid marks, too.


So do you guys think she has a peetz body pillow or she uses the uterus he bought her? Oh maybe she uses her greased, filthy,  unwashed regular pillow that’s teeming with crumbs and rotting food. 

Huh, Chantal probably literally fucks herself with food. How many times you think she just straps a pack of hotdogs on that thing and never finds one of them?


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Sep 22, 2019)

Chantal, if you’re an “unapologetic fat girl” who’s proud of who she is why do you have a photo of someone else as your profile pic??  I mean...she has so many filters on it it looks nothing like her.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Sep 22, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> Prolly leaving some skid marks, too.


And a dingleberry or two.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Sep 22, 2019)

Lol @ "Decorative Peppers" I'm dead.

ETA: Guy with small dick story = 100% bullshit and not even entertaining considering that it was obviously fake.
If this story really happened, we would have heard it two years ago.

In all of her stories, she is the one rejecting the guy who desperately wants to fuck her. She doesn't even realize how comical it is to watch a 400 pound landwhale with the shittiest personality imaginable tell these tales while stuffing her face. But we are laughing at you Chantal, not WITH you like you think.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 22, 2019)

THOTto said:


> So do you guys think she has a peetz body pillow or she uses the uterus he bought her? Oh maybe she uses her greased, filthy,  unwashed regular pillow that’s teeming with crumbs and rotting food.
> 
> Huh, Chantal probably literally fucks herself with food. How many times you think she just straps a pack of hotdogs on that thing and never finds one of them?


That was more than my imagination cared to envision.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 22, 2019)

A food lover who eats at drive-thru restaurants. A fashion lover who can’t fit into 99% of clothes on the market. A vlogger who records mukbangs.

Muh delusions.


----------



## THOTto (Sep 22, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> That was more than my imagination cared to envision.


And yet you read it all! You’re really a sick fuck mate.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 22, 2019)

Big Al's Crusty Sty said:


> Chantal, if you’re an “unapologetic fat girl” who’s proud of who she is why do you have a photo of someone else as your profile pic??  I mean...she has so many filters on it it looks nothing like her.



I like how Chantal only thinks of herself as "fat." She passed fat over 250 pounds ago. Fat people can mostly still bend down, walk, fit in chairs, drive a car without their stomach touching the wheel, etc.
These land whales are so far beyond fat, they should wish to only be fat.
I'm not sure even morbidly obese fits some of them anymore. I don't know what comes after that.

Chantal would have to diet for two full years just to get down to fat. That will never happen.

Pre-Op appointment countdown: 2 days
Surgery countdown: 11 days


----------



## Princess Ariel (Sep 22, 2019)

She has such a deep voice. A fat voice, even. 
Except when she does her obvious fake soft voice to sound dainty.


----------



## SodaLove (Sep 22, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 944900
> 
> versus
> 
> View attachment 944901


Some more comparisons because these are always fun


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 22, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> She has such a deep voice. A fat voice, even.
> Except when she does her obvious fake soft voice to sound dainty.



To me she always sounds winded, like just sitting there and speaking exhausts her lungs SO much she can’t do both at once.That is the sign that you’re passed fat and are plain monsterous

edited: spelling because autocorrect is a dick


----------



## Barbarella (Sep 22, 2019)

Somebody is frustrated because they are trying to pick out Chantel’s  lies...hon, shes ALWAYS  lying.  

In that story, she had to get away from Mr. Small Dick so she used a notification on her phone and pretended it was important. This story was years ago, about 16 years ago when she first started college, yeah? Well, phones didn’t have notifications the way they do now. The iphone came out in 07. She puts modern details in old stories-because they are fake. 

Chantel is practically a Virgin. She had sex with Peetz. Maybe with Bibi, although I wouldn’t bet my house on it. And she probably did with some homeless dude. The rest of these stories are fake, fake, fake.

If she’s talking with her mouth full, she’s lying


----------



## meowmix (Sep 22, 2019)

Free and empowered? That is twisted and sad. Forget Jamaica & Mt. Everest...  I remember at the beginning of the summer she vowed to simply go blueberry picking ~ never happened cuz her body is a prison.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 22, 2019)

Big Al's Crusty Sty said:


> Chantal, if you’re an “unapologetic fat girl” who’s proud of who she is why do you have a photo of someone else as your profile pic??  I mean...she has so many filters on it it looks nothing like her.



Right? If she's really unapologetic about it, she'd use that pic she used for the "My Rock Bottom" video, the one with her enormous gut hanging out.


----------



## DongMiguel (Sep 22, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> In that story, she had to get away from Mr. Small Dick so she used a notification on her phone and pretended it was important. This story was years ago, about 16 years ago when she first started college, yeah? Well, phones didn’t have notifications the way they do now. The iphone came out in 07. She puts modern details in old stories-because they are fake.



I don't know. I am confused by her timeline. Have we heard her state she started college 16 years ago? On her Linkedin profile, it lists her as attending starting in 2015 but I don't know if that was a second-stint? 

You're right, tho. If this story was sixteen years ago, no way did it happen like she says. What you said is absolutely true with the push notifications, but also she claims it was an e-mail notification. Yeah, not many cell phones in 2003 had the capability of connecting to your own e-mail to the point you'd get alerts.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Sep 22, 2019)

letericajones said:


> View attachment 945226View attachment 945227


That is an extreme case of beer goggles


----------



## SodaLove (Sep 22, 2019)

letericajones said:


> View attachment 945226View attachment 945227


You win 

Surprise, surprise, her Instagram is back. This bitch can't live without the attention








						Big Beautiful Me (@big_beautiful_mee) • Instagram photos and videos
					

5,481 Followers, 160 Following, 388 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Big Beautiful Me (@big_beautiful_mee)




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Ellana (Sep 22, 2019)

Her insta is "open" once again.



New icon now with less deception?


 
Her icon updates on archive.md before it does on YouTube for me ...


----------



## Twinkie (Sep 22, 2019)

it's set to private so I can filter out reality errr I mean spam


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 22, 2019)

Ah, reality, thou art a heartless bitch.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Sep 22, 2019)

ETA: She’s following nothing but big bitches and tagging most of her posts with #SSBBW #BBWLOVE #effyourbeautystandards #fatandfabulous etc...


----------



## Barbarella (Sep 22, 2019)

If she has surgery and doctors discuss her weight with her and how dangerous it is, especially In the abdomen,  maybe Even refuse to do it, will she believe them? Or will she continue down the road of fat acceptance? She can’t do the “fat is healthy” that many cows like Tess Holliday do, since that ship has sided for her. 

i just think with all this talk about surgery and  need to remove these cysts and oncologists hints, etc, its going to be hard to let it go.

We’ll see.


----------



## Twinkie (Sep 22, 2019)

lmao #BIBILEFT


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 22, 2019)

Fashion = that one shitty, tired makeup look she trots out every time she wants to try and look sexy while she eats. Usually while wearing PJs or one of her few stretched out, stained tops.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 22, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> View attachment 945313View attachment 945314View attachment 945315
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As horrific that last picture is, she can't fit in those pants anymore & is even fatter. Fatter. Hard to imagine.
Fat acceptance needs to be changed to  Elephant Acceptance. Or Hippo Acceptance. Or maybe Blue Whale Acceptance. That picture is beyond fat.

No one is going to operate on that. No one.


----------



## Sham (Sep 22, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Her insta is "open" once again.
> View attachment 945304



"Plus size fashion." We've got the white grandma blouse, the pink binge shirt, the 6x muumuu, the polka dot shirt with stains all over it, the grandpa golf pants she probably can't even squeeze into anymore, and that's about it. This is a ridiculous claim, even for her.

ETA: I can't believe she forgot to add that one picture she's so proud of where she looks like a violated corpse.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Sep 22, 2019)

Sham said:


> "Plus size fashion." We've got the white grandma blouse, the pink binge shirt, the 6x muumuu, the polka dot shirt with stains all over it, the grandpa golf pants she probably can't even squeeze into anymore, and that's about it. This is a ridiculous claim, even for her.



Whatever do you mean.... ? The wrinkled shirt really completes this look.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Sep 22, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


>


 I can definitely see why she has sooooo many lovers guise. Like who doesn’t want to use a car jack to lift that glorious gunt in order to try and diddle Chimptal for a cheeseburger.

oh wait that was the other way around


----------



## dreadfuldollop (Sep 22, 2019)

Since dainty gorl ALR has apparently given up on her "job" with Youtube.. This guy decided to venture out and make a video about Chantal. 
He's pretty entertaining.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Sep 22, 2019)

Kamov Ka-52 said:


> So what's the theme of October gonna be for our gorl?



not skeletons


----------



## Princess Ariel (Sep 23, 2019)

That’s ...........not what that means.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 23, 2019)

Wait till she finds out that the Fat Acceptance clique hates her too.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Sep 23, 2019)

Chantal no please stop misusing young people things it's embarrassing, this is what Lucas Werner does.


----------



## fatfuck (Sep 23, 2019)

like i said before, she can't think for herself at all. she has no thoughts of her own and only parrots what she hears or sees. she's a walking example of a perfect mindless consumer that can be influenced without any effort.

i wish i could say what a plot twist this latest news is. truth is everyone who is familiar with her knew this was coming. winter is coming and there isn't much to do for someone like her in that time so we can expect a blizzard of mukbang videos and her gaining even more weight.

this will continue until we're close to new year where the inevitable cry for help video will be released, followed by a new new year resolution video in january.

she really is pathetic.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Sep 23, 2019)

Given how she's about 4 years behind every trend, she'll probably become a communist next year.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Sep 23, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> Given how she's about 4 years behind every trend, she'll probably become a communist next year.


Bold of you to assume she'll live that long


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Sep 23, 2019)

"Instead of living a life I'm not ready for." WTF does that mean?

She's "not ready" to be able to walk to her car without getting out of breath?
She's not ready to sleep without a CPAP machine on her face?
Or is it that she's not ready to stop eating copious amounts of garbage on camera for a living? Who am I kidding. She would do that even if youtube money didn't exist.

She doesn't see how asinine that statement is. "Living a life I'm not ready for." Oh god, at least she is entertaining. Even in a totally different way in which she intends to be.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Sep 23, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> View attachment 945562
> 
> That’s ...........not what that means.



Should start calling her a Boomer just to see her reaction.


----------



## SodaLove (Sep 23, 2019)

Came across this Chantal comparison on reddit lol


----------



## Igotdigusted (Sep 23, 2019)

Oh, I’d love to see her becoming a heated advocate for the HAES movement.


----------



## Twinkie (Sep 23, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> Came across this Chantal comparison on reddit lol
> 
> View attachment 945650



update: It's now over 2,000 upvotes and still top post on the subreddit   

hey Chantal, you still out here like: ??


----------



## Viridian (Sep 23, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> Came across this Chantal comparison on reddit lol
> 
> View attachment 945650



Some amusing comments on that post.








Also some removed comments because of course the mods are policing them:


----------



## Whatthefuck (Sep 23, 2019)

If there was ever a question as to whether or not she’s having surgery then I hope that’s put to rest now. I guarantee that the doctor said you need to lose some weight and we’ll re-evaluate your condition on this and such a date, if you’re cleared then we can get you into surgery on whatever date. There’s no way they booked an operating theatre for this sow in the state she’s in. 

Chantal lies.


----------



## PatTraverse (Sep 23, 2019)

Always lovely to see the likes of Chantal and Tess somehow seeing themselves in the violent, narcissistic Miss Piggy who is actually employed unlike them. The character is also not someone who is barely mobile and hundreds of pounds overweight. They are so deformed by their fat that a fictional anthropomorphic pig actually looks more human.

Sad life when you are such a joke that even a parody character is less of a laughing stock than you are.


----------



## irishAzoth (Sep 23, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Wait till she finds out that the Fat Acceptance clique hates her too.


Thats what I'm saying 
The Fat Acceptance community isn't like all these other fad diet communities. They say that they are all about "Body Positivity" and "Health at any Size" but in the end all of them care about one thing: Themselves. It's a community filled with overentitled narcissistic cunts. They'll rip Chantal to shreads(hope its jude that will be doing it)


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 23, 2019)

irishAzoth said:


> Thats what I'm saying
> The Fat Acceptance community isn't like all these other fad diet communities. They say that they are all about "Body Positivity" and "Health at any Size" but in the end all of them care about one thing: Themselves. It's a community filled with overentitled narcissistic cunts. They'll rip Chantal to shreads(hope its jude that will be doing it)



The fad diet communities hated her too.  She might even be on a vegan hit list by now.  

I think that we sometimes get distracted by all the fat and take her at face value (always a mistake, with her).  We assume she is going vegan or keto because she wants to lose weight.  That's where we go wrong.  

Chantal is almost as friendless as a person can be.  She has autistic Peetz, who needs his ride to the comic shop every week.  She has the somewhat taciturn Rina, whom she doesn't like to eat in front of.  She has Bibi, from whom she has walled herself off with her video "set". And that's it.  Her own sister grimaces and rolls her eyes when she's around, her own mother trolls her with subtle fat jokes, and the family dog studiously avoids her.

She has made the point multiple times that her "audience" are the only people she can talk to.  The comment section is actually her best friend (one reason why she takes it so personally when it fills up with criticism; they are supposed to love her)  She has her made-up lovers from her shit-sex stories, and ghosts of murdered children.  But all of these are vaporfriends.

I think she joins these stupid things like keto, vegan, and FA because she is looking to _belong_ somewhere, not because she wants to actually do keto, be vegan, or accept her fat.  She wants to be accepted by Instagram influencers and YouTube celebrities; losing weight can come later.  However, because she refuses to do the work necessary to actually belong among these groups, she is ignored, shunned, or criticized by the very people she wants to join.  

It is the kind of thing that makes me weep for humans, when it happens to someone else.  It is genuinely sad that someone in what should be the prime of life is so lonely, they seek validation from puppets and hucksters on Instagram.  But since it is Chantal, I have no pity.  She reaps what she sows.

So, how will Fat Acceptance respond to Chantal?  As you point out, they are all about themselves; they are all narcissists.  So there's that roadblock right at the starting gate.  Plus, for her to be accepted, she must never go on one of her diets again.  Dieting triggers them.  So, Chantal has to remove herself from her neverending cycle, which I don't think is possible for her.  At some point, she'll be gasping for air, her heart will be burning, her constipation will drive her bonkers, and she's gonna go on some kind of rotten grape fast again.  She can't help herself.  Once she does, she'll be blasted by the FA girls, who are just as mean as vegans.  

She'll figure this out much too late, as usual.  But until then, this orgy of gluttony is likely to continue.  Now, stuffing herself is for a noble cause; she thinks it is _heroic _to eat pizza and fried cheese with gravy.

The potential for lulz and cringes is pretty high right now, and she is being even more stupid than usual.  This might be a good week.  Hope so anyway.


----------



## Nachtalb (Sep 23, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> View attachment 945313View attachment 945314View attachment 945315
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man,the fact that she has to hold her gut even while she's sitting is sad. She looks like she's pregnant with quadruplets.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Sep 23, 2019)

Nachtalb said:


> Man,the fact that she has to hold her gut even while she's sitting is sad. She looks like she's pregnant with quadruplets.



The saddest(?) thing about that picture is that it wasn’t even a picture. It’s a still from a video In which she took a walk with Peetz and had to sit down because she was so exhausted. The fact that she sought out that footage and took a screen cap to post to Instagram... it’s just so damn peculiar.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 23, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> The saddest(?) thing about that picture is that it wasn’t even a picture. It’s a still from a video In which she took a walk with Peetz and had to sit down because she was so exhausted. The fact that she sought out that footage and took a screen cap to post to Instagram... it’s just so damn peculiar.
> 
> View attachment 945879
> 
> ...


Was this the walk where she pissed in the middle of the sidewalk?


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 23, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Was this the walk where she pissed in the middle of the sidewalk?



yes, and then went there for other walks. So it's possible she's a repeat offender as she did a live stream on the grassy area before the trail and again, pissed somewhere....again.  She seems to have a habit of pissing in public places as it's acceptable.  And it's not like she has any napkins so she's dribble drying at best.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Sep 23, 2019)

Nachtalb said:


> Man,the fact that she has to hold her gut even while she's sitting is sad. She looks like she's pregnant with quadruplets.


Seriously, she holds her gunt like a heavily pregnant, about to drop the kid woman does. That's fucking pathetic.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 23, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> yes, and then went there for other walks. So it's possible she's a repeat offender as she did a live stream on the grassy area before the trail and again, pissed somewhere....again.  She seems to have a habit of pissing in public places as it's acceptable.  And it's not like she has any napkins so she's dribble drying at best.


To be fair, I don't think that was the first piss that got dribbled into her parachute panties that day. Most women her size have a weakened pelvic floor. She probably low key pisses herself a lot.


----------



## Mr Foster (Sep 23, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> To be fair, I don't think that was the first piss that got dribbled into her parachute panties that day. Most women her size have a weakened pelvic floor. She probably low key pisses herself a lot.



And shits herself if she gets stuck in traffic for 15 minutes.

TEE HEE.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Sep 23, 2019)

Why does she use miss Piggy pic so much? This poor muppet is not obese (she is chubby or fat, but not obese), has good style and hair, and she is a charming and memorable character. Nothing like Chantal.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Sep 23, 2019)

YourMommasBackstory said:


> Why does she use miss Piggy pic so much? This poor muppet is not obese (she is chubby or fat, but not obese), has good style and hair, and she is a charming and memorable character. Nothing like Chantal.


Yeah, Miss Piggy doesn't deserve this abuse. She also had a partner that loved her and a career. Chantal could never.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 23, 2019)

YourMommasBackstory said:


> Why does she use miss Piggy pic so much? This poor muppet is not obese (she is chubby or fat, but not obese), has good style and hair, and she is a charming and memorable character. Nothing like Chantal.


" During development of _The Muppet Show_, Oz assigned a hook for each Muppet he performed; Miss Piggy's hook was a "truck driver wanting to be a woman". "

I dunno. That kind of sounds like our feces obsessed queen.


----------



## thejackal (Sep 23, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> public urination, having shit stuck in her ass crack, getting things stuck in her fat folds, bald and super morbidly obese - is it any wonder the guys can’t help but wanna fuck her brains out???



It's no wonder with qualities like that why every hookup of hers seems to have "greasy hair" a "leather jacket" and smells like bed head.  Game recognize game.


----------



## PatTraverse (Sep 23, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> The saddest(?) thing about that picture is that it wasn’t even a picture. It’s a still from a video In which she took a walk with Peetz and had to sit down because she was so exhausted. The fact that she sought out that footage and took a screen cap to post to Instagram... it’s just so damn peculiar.
> 
> View attachment 945879
> 
> ...


I always laugh at her Fat Elvis on the crapper look that she is sporting here.



Pizza Sloth said:


> yes, and then went there for other walks. So it's possible she's a repeat offender as she did a live stream on the grassy area before the trail and again, pissed somewhere....again.  She seems to have a habit of pissing in public places as it's acceptable.  And it's not like she has any napkins so she's dribble drying at best.


Chantal has no choice but to do that since she is pre-diabetic and her sugar levels are off the charts. She probably has to take a piss every 15 minutes to expel the excessive amount of sugar in her blood. She walks so slowly and has to sit down every 5 minutes, there is no way she is reaching any bathroom in time.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Sep 23, 2019)

YourMommasBackstory said:


> Why does she use miss Piggy pic so much? This poor muppet is not obese (she is chubby or fat, but not obese), has good style and hair, and she is a charming and memorable character. Nothing like Chantal.



Miss Piggy actually has a pretty respectable figure compared to our lard barge Chantal.


----------



## SodaLove (Sep 23, 2019)

I think it’s stupid that she’s using all these fat acceptance related hashtags when her profile is private. What’s the point? 

Also, she said her profile is private so she can “weed” out the haters... but she approves everyone. Many of us have access to her insta lol. Chantal, you dumb.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 23, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> I think it’s stupid that she’s using all these fat acceptance related hashtags when her profile is private. What’s the point?
> 
> Also, she said her profile is private so she can “weed” out the haters... but she approves everyone. Many of us have access to her insta lol. Chantal, you dumb.



She’s so deathly afraid of hearing the truth that the second one of us comments anything  other than “omg stunning queen!!” On her photos she’d block us and inhale a bag of cheddar to calm down. She’s got to be the only person I’ve met who can eat with their head in the sand, even ostriches are jealous.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Sep 23, 2019)

Please correct me if I'm wrong as I am blissfully ignorant of most of the fat acceptance BS, but Chantal's use of SSBBW - Is that common in those circles? I've only ever seen SSBBW referenced in porn and in feeder communities. I was wondering if all of these recent mukbangs, her resignation as a fat girl with no fucks given (allegedly) rather than an inspirational weight loss channel, and her reactivation of Instagram were a sign that she officially joined the feeder community a la Hungry Fat Chick? That would be awesome for us. The m.ilk, our cup would runneth over. Of course it could just be Cuntal cycling through her insanity.


----------



## ciggy (Sep 23, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong as I am blissfully ignorant of most of the fat acceptance BS, but Chantal's use of SSBBW - Is that common in those circles? I've only ever seen SSBBW referenced in porn and in feeder communities.


I've never really seen fat acceptance types use it either, but it could always just be socially inept Chantel getting it wrong and not realising 'SSBBW' isn't seen as a fat posi term. 

It seems pretty on-brand for her to get even _that_ wrong.


----------



## Testostrogen (Sep 23, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> The saddest(?) thing about that picture is that it wasn’t even a picture. It’s a still from a video In which she took a walk with Peetz and had to sit down because she was so exhausted. The fact that she sought out that footage and took a screen cap to post to Instagram... it’s just so damn peculiar.
> 
> View attachment 945879
> 
> ...


I'm kind of wondering if she can even force her legs closed when she sits at this point.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 23, 2019)

Where oh where is our land whale? Prepping for her big 4 hour pre-op appointment tomorrow?
Yup, she will finally see one of the most important people on the medical team, the anesthesiologist -the one person who will be responsible for waking her back up.
Did she gain enough weight to get the surgery postponed?
Will doctors in Canada take the risk to actually operate on her?
Was it all a lie?
Can't wait to find out.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Sep 23, 2019)

Look out, world! Chantal's feeling FREE and EMPOWERED! It's anyone's guess how her new embracing of the "EffYourBeautyStandards" nonsense is going to manifest itself, but in a perfect world it will include our girl eschewing her bald-spot powder while gleefully and maniacally TEE-HEE-ing as she double-fists mugs of gravy.

As others have pointed out, this will likely be a short-lived foray into FA, as the FA folks are notorious for turning on each other and ironically being incredibly judgemental of each other. But, like the majority of our Poutine Princess's journeys, it will surely be amusing before the inevitable _freakout/psych-emerg visit/lashing out at the haydurs/vow to leave YT FOREVER/angry livestream/brief-apology-in-the-binge-shirt/DFE _we will be treated to.

After the delusional cheese-laden bonanzas - replete with splendorous soliloquies of tiny penises (_penii_?), men lusting after her and pretty and man-stealing bitches getting their karmic comeuppance - I'm curious to discover what it's going to look like now that she's going to "embrace" this new "free and empowered" outlook. 
Gorl literally DRANK gravy, filmed herself peeing on a sidewalk, and has openly and shamelessly discussed her dingleberries ffs. 
My guess is this will amount to a few more gross, fabricated "TEE-HEE TMI" mukbangs and a handful of "unfiltered" IG pics for the feeders before she inevitably ragequits from the backlash of her few frustrated supporters and the lack of support/enthusiasm from the FA community.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Sep 23, 2019)

ciggy said:


> I've never really seen fat acceptance types use it either, but it could always just be socially inept Chantel getting it wrong and not realising 'SSBBW' isn't seen as a fat posi term.
> 
> It seems pretty on-brand for her to get even _that_ wrong.


If you click the hashtag you will feel sick.  I noticed it’s all scantily clad “SSBBW” and the men who admire them.  Also it might mean she’s on the hunt for a new African ,one who isn’t a midget maybe. The more I scrolled the feeder stuff started to show up. Maybe she really is going down that road for the coins?


----------



## dismissfrogs (Sep 23, 2019)

'Super Sized Big Beautiful Woman'

for the slow kids, like me.

I kind of figured that's what the SS meant, but wasn't 100%.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Sep 23, 2019)

Now, now it's not just the coins. Much like the IRS scams from Delhi, our 2nd favorite gorl will also accept I tunes HOP cards for services rendered.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Sep 23, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Where oh where is our land whale? Prepping for her big 4 hour pre-op appointment tomorrow?
> Yup, she will finally see one of the most important people on the medical team, the anesthesiologist -the one person who will be responsible for waking her back up.
> Did she gain enough weight to get the surgery postponed?
> Will doctors in Canada take the risk to actually operate on her?
> ...


I feel bad for whichever nurse will be responsible for holding up her gunt during the operation. 

The horror and smell. You know she won't bother to bathe prior to surgery.


----------



## Kukkamaaria (Sep 23, 2019)

Since I'm not overly familiar with all English abbreviations, I too had to check out what is "SSBBW". I found it rather hilarious:

_Acronym for "Super-Sized Big, Beautiful Woman". A sub-genre of BBW (Big Beautiful Women/Woman) that includes attractive *women who typically weigh 400 lbs. or more.*_

So how is it Chantal, over 400lb by now, hmm?


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 24, 2019)

But wait, there's more!


----------



## Strine (Sep 24, 2019)

The fat acceptance gorls will, as Turd Blossom said, eat her alive (after eating everything else in the house). I'm sure this will come as a big surprise to everybody, but women who:

are obese because of emotional dysfunction
have a pathological need to be considered hot (see emotional dysfunction)
meet this need by demanding affirmation from fellow heifers because they're never going to hear it from non-feeder men (whom they consider themselves above consorting with)
do not cope well with, well, with anything, but especially would cope poorly with Chantal cannonballing into their gelatinous ranks because it's her attention-seeking stratagem of the week, only to turn her size 48 coat when she thinks she can get more attention pretending to be on a diet again. These FA women know deep down they're really just gross fat cows and they'll go after anybody who contradicts their beauty narrative like chubby Furies pursuing Orestes, so Chantal is really going to cop it. Ironically, Chantal's delusion and need for male attention actually suit this movement very well, but she only stays in any one place as long as the asspats flow.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Sep 24, 2019)

Oh Chantal. It must get exhausting being so predictable.


----------



## KitsuneEyes (Sep 24, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> View attachment 946950


I wonder what type of video will be; like she's supposed to be on a liquid diet, so I'll say torrid/B&BW haul. If she dares to eat even a little snack on camera the backlash would be epic.


----------



## SodaLove (Sep 24, 2019)

How many times is she going to change her profile picture. Jesus. 



Throwing in a comparisons for the lols


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Sep 24, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> 'Super Sized Big Beautiful Woman'



Beautiful.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 24, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> But wait, there's more!
> 
> View attachment 946879
> 
> ...



Okay so while I don’t believe her story was true at all, it’s perfectly okay for her to body shame a dude for supposedly having a small dick but it’s not okay for us to point out that she is a “never  gonna stop eating” land whale with zero redeeming qualities??


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 24, 2019)

Because men completely have control over the size of their dicks. Unlike Chintal, who is 400 pounds because of her _eating disorder. _


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Sep 24, 2019)

My new favorite, from CheddarChins' rebooted Instagram. Holee shit.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Sep 24, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> My new favorite, from CheddarChins' rebooted Instagram. Holee shit.
> View attachment 947015


That poor shirt is responsible for containing her giant first stomach. If it happened to rip, the force of her stomach releasing would have knocked her camera off the tripod.


----------



## PatTraverse (Sep 24, 2019)

It is fun seeing old pictures from only a few months back and seeing how huge she was while at the same time also realizing that she is now even fatter. 

R.I.P grandpa golf pants. Forever gone like the pink blazer.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 24, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> But wait, there's more!
> 
> View attachment 946879
> 
> ...



Interesting. When she first told everyone about her pre-op appointment, she said it was 3 hours.
Then a couple days went by & she said she had to prepare for her 4 hour appointment.
Now she wrote it's 6 hours.

I'm not sure why she felt the need to put any time line on it, but since she did, why does it keep changing?
Because the hardest thing to remember is a lie?


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 24, 2019)

She's up at like 4 AM, posting old, unflattering photos of herself. What an exciting and empowering life she leads.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 24, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> My new favorite, from CheddarChins' rebooted Instagram. Holee shit.
> View attachment 947015



first of all, cheddar chins? Bravo. Secondly, this looks like a maternity photo for someone who’s about to pop


----------



## Beluga (Sep 24, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> My new favorite, from CheddarChins' rebooted Instagram. Holee shit.
> View attachment 947015


She HAS to have a humiliation fetish, how can you post a picture like this on Instagram and actually believe that it looks good? If she had a sense of humour I could almost believe she posted it for shits and giggles, but we all know the only giggles she has are when she's gorging on fast food (and let's not talk about the shits for once).


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 24, 2019)

Imagine being so fat your pants dig so deep into your skin they leave lesions that look like burn scars. Imagine how uncomfortable she must feel 24/7. Not even sleep is safe, seeing as her gut is so heavy she struggles to breathe. 24/7 of pain and struggle. Still, not enough to make her stop eating. Teehehehe beauty bite!


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Sep 24, 2019)

She's uploading a bunch of old photos because she's gotta fill her Insta with something, but seeing pictures of other random FA whales is not a two-for-one that I'm enjoying. Especially not when they're in swimsuits. But Chantal does enjoy humiliating herself... If she jumps on the bodiposi train whole hog, maybe we'll soon be treated to a bikini-clad Chantal doing pizza poutine mukbangs. I bet that would get her some new subscribers. Or at least KarateJoe would enjoy it.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 24, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> Okay so while I don’t believe her story was true at all, it’s perfectly okay for her to body shame a dude for supposedly having a small dick but it’s not okay for us to point out that she is a “never  gonna stop eating” land whale with zero redeeming qualities??



She even in the video stated something to the effect "I know that's mean, but tee-hee" which yea, she did make fun of the guys dick size.  That was the point of the story since the rest of the story was basically "I hooked up with a guy and left".


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 24, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> She even in the video stated something to the effect "I know that's mean, but tee-hee" which yea, she did make fun of the guys dick size.  That was the point of the story since the rest of the story was basically "I hooked up with a guy and left".



But in the next breath it’s “it was joke oh my god guys!!” and she’s blocking people left and right for not complimenting her. Okay Chantal.


----------



## Skin Fold Odor (Sep 24, 2019)

Chantal being all proud for being able to make any size work. But how would it work for the poor small dicked guy though?
Sex with her would be like throwing a Turkey pepperette down a hallway.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 24, 2019)

Beluga said:


> She HAS to have a humiliation fetish, how can you post a picture like this on Instagram and actually believe that it looks good? If she had a sense of humour I could almost believe she posted it for shits and giggles, but we all know the only giggles she has are when she's gorging on fast food (and let's not talk about the shits for once).


She's reposted a few photos from other obeasts flaunting their deformed guts. I'd say she's trying to get on that band wagon... the issue being most of those fatties have their hair and makeup done, they're wearing kind of fashionable things. They aren't visibly greasy and crazed looking, in a polyester Chinese made shirt that fit 75 pounds ago.


----------



## Twinkie (Sep 24, 2019)

But see, if Chantal has a humiliation fetish why is she such a nazi with her youtube community? Wouldn't she leave it open like ALR? If she had a fetish why would she chimp out constantly?

This seems more like her desperately trying to fit in with something, like when she was vegan. Instead of instagramming cute baby cows (pwease don't eat dem) she's posting proud butter beasts (we gon eat u)


----------



## Ellana (Sep 24, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Interesting. When she first told everyone about her pre-op appointment, she said it was 3 hours.
> Then a couple days went by & she said she had to prepare for her 4 hour appointment.
> Now she wrote it's 6 hours.
> 
> ...


*September 24, 2019*



*September 21, 2019*




Your browser is not able to display this video.



tl;dw 4 hour appointment
*September 19, 2019* (Thank you @Serial Grapist)


----------



## MissLosR (Sep 24, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> But see, if Chantal has a humiliation fetish why is she such a nazi with her youtube community? Wouldn't she leave it open like ALR? If she had a fetish why would she chimp out constantly?
> 
> This seems more like her desperately trying to fit in with something, like when she was vegan. Instead of instagramming cute baby cows (pwease don't eat dem) she's posting proud butter beasts (we gon eat u)



Not saying I think she has a humiliation fetish, but you ever watch really weird porn and enjoy it but then feel kind of gross afterwards? She could be doing that with her comments if she does have a humiliation thing. 

It does always feel like she's desperate to fit some cookie cutter shape so she not only has friends, but friends she's superior to who will ask her advice and look up to her. Sharing this hysterectomy bullshit has been one way where she has wanted to be the ~mother hen~ for other women to look up to and seek help from, ever-knowledgeable as she is. Veganism was the same, she couldn't just stop eating animal products, she had to be the *best* vegan and flood her Instagram and Youtube with that content. Comes out in all her stories about people she knows too, that she is uncomfortable not being the alpha at literally anything.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Sep 24, 2019)

I enjoy her fat and proud phases, they don’t last long but they are glorious. She’s obviously decided losing weight is way too hard and Arby’s way too delicious, so she’s doubling down on the SSBW shit. 

Uploading that horrifying photo of her holding her giant hunt while resting during her “walk” was a totally for the fat fetishists. 

Chantal wants compliments and positive attention almost as much a beef and cheddars. The only population she can get her online narc supply from, at her enormous size, is from fat fetishists and feeders. 

Ive always wondered why Chantal ever tried anything else. She can be a big fat gross bitch, eat like a hog in her car and get views and lusty comments from creeps from the fetish crowd. It’s really her only option now, she’s way too fat for just chubby chasers or guys who like fat chicks. Only extreme fat fetish types like women so fat they are debilitated by it. 

No wonder she was terrified of Bibi leaving - she will never get another roommate or boyfriend at her size. The fat fetish guys don’t want to date these women, just masturbate to them.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 24, 2019)

I think Chantal is just completely tone-deaf to what appropriate posting is for the image she wants to portray.  Say you are proud of your body but shame a (theoretical) dude for his dick size? Decry bullying but openly mock a mentally ill woman? Post blatant catfish photos practically side by side with your real appearance completely unironically? 

Complete lack of self-awareness.


----------



## Or Else What (Sep 24, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> But see, if Chantal has a humiliation fetish why is she such a nazi with her youtube community? Wouldn't she leave it open like ALR? If she had a fetish why would she chimp out constantly?
> 
> This seems more like her desperately trying to fit in with something, like when she was vegan. Instead of instagramming cute baby cows (pwease don't eat dem) she's posting proud butter beasts (we gon eat u)


She's trying to find a fetisher/feeder friend. Bibi and Sis have slung their hook and Chantal is frantic for money. A large side helping of admiration and a quart of sweet praise would also qualify as gratifying a need. But as the date of her 'op' is more likely to be the date her bills are due, she doesn't care much where it comes from - she'll spin another tale for her fans when the cash crisis is past (for this month..).


----------



## Serial Grapist (Sep 24, 2019)

Ellana said:


> I couldn't find the third instance of her appointment length. If anyone remembers where she mentioned how long her appointment was before this let me know.
> View attachment 947074
> View attachment 947078



@ThisWillBeFun uploaded this screenshot like four days ago:


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 24, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> @ThisWillBeFun uploaded this screenshot like four days ago:
> 
> View attachment 947222


Thank you for posting that. I couldn't remember if she said it was 3 hours or wrote it in her community section. She deletes things so fast that many of us now take a screenshot just to keep her lies straight.
3 hours
4 hours
6 hours
Chantal lies.

Thanks again.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 24, 2019)

She wasn't exactly truthful about the "today I started back eating healthy" bit either.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 24, 2019)

I'm in the "SSBBW for Money" club too.   My reasoning is she's going to need money but not able to do her secret binge eat in the car or be going to Subway or the mall for shitty Chinese.  Peetz doesn't have a driver's license..  She's going to be bedridden due to her surgery so she's going to be on Pillow Mountain detail.  She probably realizes just being huge and eating in bed will make the bucks since she won't be mobile and she'll probably not be mobile longer than any average patient since she's going from sedentary to completely immobile.   

I seriously can't imagine what the content will be like as she recovers other than eating in bed... she could afford delivery and get reunited with the Pizza Pizza guy.   I mean she can't have Peetz or Rina visit as they don't seem to be welcome in her home; Bibi and Peetz even after 8 years haven't met.



Serial Grapist said:


> @ThisWillBeFun uploaded this screenshot like four days ago:
> 
> View attachment 947222



I guess the liquid diet she was starting this/last week went to go volunteer at the petting farm to die with the vegetables in the fridge.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Sep 24, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> My new favorite, from CheddarChins' rebooted Instagram. Holee shit.
> View attachment 947015


She looks like Captain Underpants.


----------



## wheelpower (Sep 24, 2019)

Is this old or do we have a mcdonald's mukbang to look forward to?


----------



## solidus (Sep 24, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> I guess the liquid diet she was starting this/last week went to go volunteer at the petting farm to die with the vegetables in the fridge.



This. 

And to anyone who thinks she will be recovering from surgery soon, I have a nice bridge to sell to you...


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 24, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> Is this old or do we have a mcdonald's mukbang to look forward to?
> 
> View attachment 947684



Her poor fucking cat


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Sep 24, 2019)

MissLosR said:


> Not saying I think she has a humiliation fetish, but you ever watch really weird porn and enjoy it but then feel kind of gross afterwards? She could be doing that with her comments if she does have a humiliation thing.
> 
> It does always feel like she's desperate to fit some cookie cutter shape so she not only has friends, but friends she's superior to who will ask her advice and look up to her. Sharing this hysterectomy bullshit has been one way where she has wanted to be the ~mother hen~ for other women to look up to and seek help from, ever-knowledgeable as she is. Veganism was the same, she couldn't just stop eating animal products, she had to be the *best* vegan and flood her Instagram and Youtube with that content. Comes out in all her stories about people she knows too, that she is uncomfortable not being the alpha at literally anything.



I think this is it. It's not that she has a humiliation fetish, but the opposite -- something like a superiority complex. She doesn't necessarily post those photos thinking she looks good (although she often does, for some reason) so much as she just wants to be better than all those losers with a sense of shame or self-consciousness. She's proud and strong, dammit, and down-to-earth and naturally pretty but also has great makeup skillz and fashion sense, and she's living proof that you can be fat and beautiful, so why would she ever hide it?

Also:


DelicateMageflower said:


> Complete lack of self-awareness.



That about sums her up, imo.




raritycunt said:


> Okay so while I don’t believe her story was true at all, it’s perfectly okay for her to body shame a dude for supposedly having a small dick but it’s not okay for us to point out that she is a “never  gonna stop eating” land whale with zero redeeming qualities??



What bothered me the most about this is when she was like, "Well, you know how when guys send you nudes you share the pictures with your friends sometimes".

No. I don't know. Please go on, because that seems like an enormous violation and you ought to be fucking dragged for doing it. Flip the genders and imagine how fast a guy would be "cancelled" for passing around a girl's nudes to laugh at with his buddies, and then admitting to it on camera like it's no big deal.

(Assuming they were wanted pictures, of course. Do as thou wilt with unsolicited dick pics. And it's probably moot because I can't imagine a lot of guys would even want her to *think *about their cocks, let alone *see *them.)


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 24, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> I think this is it. It's not that she has a humiliation fetish, but the opposite -- something like a superiority complex. She doesn't necessarily post those photos thinking she looks good (although she often does, for some reason) so much as she just wants to be better than all those losers with a sense of shame or self-consciousness. She's proud and strong, dammit, and down-to-earth and naturally pretty but also has great makeup skillz and fashion sense, and she's living proof that you can be fat and beautiful, so why would she ever hide it?
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...



Zachary Michael dragged her for that in his stream because, it IS shitty. If a guy bragged about sharing a girls nudes with his friends to laugh at the SJW squad would assemble like the avengers to cancel his ass. Way to admit you’re an absolute hitch Chantal.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Sep 24, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> Zachary Michael dragged her for that in his stream because, it IS shitty.



Bless his little cotton socks. 

We should really keep a running tally of groups of people she's managed to offend/will soon be alienating. For science.

So far, I have vegans, SJWs, the FA/HAES herd, alt-medicine loons, keto cultists, white witches, psychiatric patients, cancer survivors, animal lovers, anglophones, francophones, Canadians in general, and women who have been spayed. That's in addition to her being generally offensive to anyone with a smidgen of taste (aesthetic or otherwise), those who appreciate basic honesty, and this really obscure group I've heard of that enjoys walking in public parks that *aren't *saturated in diabetic piss.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Sep 24, 2019)

Hey guys, hey guys, hey hey, hey hheeeeyyyyyyy

Surgery Update:





That double chin though.

Caution: she talks about sponge bathing

Also she is allowed to bring one person with her. Zero mention of her rock Bibi.

Bibi gone.

Chantal came to the realization that Anesthesiologists are smart.

Shoutout to the PE for holding it down. Been a while since I heard about that.

TL;DW She is getting the surgery. Chantal lies.


----------



## Mr Foster (Sep 24, 2019)

She is so full of shit, in both senses.


----------



## Gawdamit (Sep 24, 2019)

LOL guise, she wants her pillows propped for when she comes home from the hospital. Thank gawd she won't be able to have kids


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Sep 24, 2019)

Archive of SURGERY UPDATE - 9/24/19




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Sep 24, 2019)

I still strongly doubt that Chantal will ever go through with this, but she seemed giddy with excitement over the prospects of getting extra attention whilist in recovery. Someone needs to remind her that she will not be getting all of the ice cream she can eat. It's not that kind of surgery. And, forgive my powerlevel, as someone who had to have a total abdominal hysterectomy, this bitch has NO IDEA what awaits her pain wise nor recovery wise. At her weight and poor physical condition, I can't even imagine the shitshow. Atelectasis turning into pneumonia might be the death of her yet. Not like she can't walk and move under optimal conditions and it is so very important after surgery to get up and walk. Everyone get your popcorn ready for October 3rd.


----------



## KiwiConvert (Sep 24, 2019)

So wtf happened with the liquid fasting she talked about doing before the surgery, that her "doctors recommended"??  I guess that was just a blatant lie, since it was not included in her surgery protocol.  

Also, she is positively GIDDY when she talks about the part where she said that she has to" drink 3 sugary carb-heavy drinks before surgery, and when she mentions that she will just "plop" into bed and lay there.  So crazy ....


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 24, 2019)

I find it very surprising that a woman who cannot sit still and breathe at the same time has been cleared for surgery but okay.


----------



## Twinkie (Sep 24, 2019)

When's the weigh-in


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 24, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> When's the weigh-in



she knows how much she weighs for sure, the one thing they do in pre op prep is take down your height and weight so she will know how much she weighs right now she just isn’t sharing.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Sep 24, 2019)

KiwiConvert said:


> Also, she is positively GIDDY when she talks about the part where she said that she has to" drink 3 sugary carb-heavy drinks before surgery,


That is for her insulin resistance. She omitted that part. How is her A1c suddenly ok now? Less than 3 months ago it was "borderline high". The A1c test is an average for your blood glucose for 3 months. Oh, I know...Chantal lies.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Sep 24, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> I find it very surprising that a woman who cannot sit still and breathe at the same time has been cleared for surgery but okay.



And also lay down on her back. Didn't she mention the nurse asked her to show her she could do it? Can you imagine being that fat that you can't even lay down on your fucking back for more than 30 minutes?


----------



## clusterfuckk (Sep 24, 2019)

Whatever this cow has; must be pretty serious if it’s worth the risk to the doctor to potentially lose her on the table. They’ll probably have to intubate her which is always fun. 
I’m honestly shocked they are doing it regardless.


----------



## Gawdamit (Sep 24, 2019)

Bibi is taking two weeks vaca to be at her beckoning call? I doubt it


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Sep 24, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> Whatever this cow has; must be pretty serious if it’s worth the risk to the doctor to potentially lose her on the table. They’ll probably have to intubate her which is always fun.
> I’m honestly shocked they are doing it regardless.


Chantal sounds over the moon but read between the lines, they basically have decided to do the surgery even if it kills her. They're going to have to put her on a ramp because she can't survive on her back, and her numerous folds are so dirty she has to pre-sanitize herself, extensively, She's already booked in to a longer post-anaesthetic recovery, and she delivers this all in a sweet upbeat voice like it's all awesome and normal. Gurl, ya dying. I mean, she'll probably make it, she's like a cockroach. And it sounds like they are prepping for operating on her the best they can.

This video could have been improved by breaking out the mukbang tray.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 24, 2019)

Do you guys think she really grasps the risk she is facing? I feel she's in complete denial.  She's acting like she's getting her tonsils out.


----------



## irishAzoth (Sep 24, 2019)

bullfucking shit Chantal we all know Bibi is gone 
no one is going to be there at your surgery willfully flying Karate Joe up is the only way you going to have someone there in the waiting room


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 24, 2019)

She'll probably guilt her mom or grandma into being there after the surgery. I have no idea who is going to take care of her though. I can't see anyone in her family being willing to spend that much time with her.


----------



## AngelBitch (Sep 24, 2019)

I'm not going to go into details so as to avoid power leveling, but suffice to say that most of what she said is NOT standard for an open abdomen hysterectomy. the ramp so she doesn't suffocate under her own fat, the sanitizing the night before and day of, the sugary drinks prior, testing to see if her neck was so fat they wouldn't be able to intubate, using an epidural as pain management... none of that happened when i had mine.

Imagine being so filthy you're asked to sanitize yourself not once but TWICE before going to the hospital where they will sanitize you a third time in 12 hours before deeming you clean enough to risk cutting open. jesus.


----------



## solidus (Sep 24, 2019)

I foresee 3 possible outcomes to this saga.

1 - She dies on the table. She basically confirmed that the doctors are willing to kill her by operating on her despite her being not physically fit enough for it. Probably the most comfortable way to die, as she simply won’t wake up. 

2 - She dies from infection. She will have a very big wound, and personal hygiene isn’t her forté. This will be the most painful/uncomfortable death scenario for her.

3 - She somehow survives the surgery and recovers enough to go to a drive thru. Her painkillers zonk her out enough that she either bleeds out from tearing her stitches or she dies in a car accident.

4 - She doesn’t have the surgery and dies sometime in the future from either a coronary or from the cysts. 

Either way she’s on borrowed time, but I don’t think she appreciates that she might be six feet under in a matter of days. My money is on a video where she decides that this surgery “isn’t for me”.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Sep 24, 2019)

If she does have surgery she should pay one of the nurses to film it and live stream it on her channel


----------



## sweetie_squad_4_lyfe (Sep 24, 2019)

RussianBlonde said:


> And also lay down on her back. Didn't she mention the nurse asked her to show her she could do it? Can you imagine being that fat that you can't even lay down on your fucking back for more than 30 minutes?


how does she sleep? i imagine being on her side isnt much better. does she have to sleep sitting up on the couch or something?


----------



## Mr Foster (Sep 24, 2019)

sweetie_squad_4_lyfe said:


> how does she sleep? i imagine being on her side isnt much better. does she have to sleep sitting up on the couch or something?



She has a CPAP machine to literally keep her alive every night.


----------



## sweetie_squad_4_lyfe (Sep 24, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> Do you guys think she really grasps the risk she is facing? I feel she's in complete denial.  She's acting like she's getting her tonsils out.


absolutely not. she cant even understand how dangerous it is to be 500 lbs in the first place. its like she thinks shes invincible.


----------



## Casket Base (Sep 24, 2019)

Is she excited bc she'll be on strong painkillers after? It's hard to get high on something like that when there's real pain to kill...

(Assuming the surgery is real)


----------



## dismissfrogs (Sep 25, 2019)

Or Else What said:


> She's trying to find a fetisher/feeder friend. Bibi and Sis have slung their hook and Chantal is frantic for money. A large side helping of admiration and a quart of sweet praise would also qualify as gratifying a need. But as the date of her 'op' is more likely to be the date her bills are due, she doesn't care much where it comes from - she'll spin another tale for her fans when the cash crisis is past (for this month..).



She should marry karate joe



Pizza Sloth said:


> Bibi and Peetz even after 8 years haven't met.



WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Sep 25, 2019)

Even if she doesn't grasp how dangerous this is, her family surely seems to. She's spending time this week with them (those joyous fast food binge drives!) and then all of them are going to be at the surgery? People she sees once a month, if that.

If this all happens, I would not be surprised if Bibi baled after surgery. Imagine what a cunt she's going to be - expecting him to wait on her, needing constant attention, being unable to do anything, having nothing else to distract her. He's going to be expected to bring in 4k + calories per day to the pig. I don't think he's strong enough to deal with that shit for two weeks without realizing he should leave her to rot.


----------



## Nicotine Fetish (Sep 25, 2019)

I agree with everything you guys are saying, and it sounds like the only reason they are doing the surgery is because the cysts could have become cancerous and are probably throwing blood clots. Like, Chantal. Do you even hear what you are saying. You might have huge cancerous cysts that are literally pumping your body full of blood clots. Of-course there is no alternative... they have to come out. I'm sure the medical team is trying to be as safe as they can be and trying to reassure you but this is a serious surgery - yet to watch this video you'd think she was just getting some wisdom teeth removed. She is thrilled with the attention and support she is getting. Talking about how she might have to make special accommodations for everybody to see her since the hospital only lets one person go with her - calling everybody and scheduling everybody to come give her attention. I bet she's over the moon. But she really, really, really.... doesn't seem to understand that she could actually die in that surgery room.... or she could have spreading cancer... or that she could throw a blood clot... yet, we are still getting weekly mukbangs of her eating calorically dense foods. Yikes.
If she does survive I hope we get some body shots of those wicked surgical wounds.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Sep 25, 2019)

She probably figures her whole stomach is a cyst that will be removed, and she'll become skinny. Like those people who are like ' I didn't know I had a 50lb tumor!'

I hope she lives through surgery and becomes more unhinged for our enjoyment.
Sorry Chantal, you're a bad person - this is the best I can offer in thoughts or prayers.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Sep 25, 2019)

AngelBitch said:


> Imagine being so filthy you're asked to sanitize yourself not once but TWICE before going to the hospital where they will sanitize you a third time in 12 hours before deeming you clean enough to risk cutting open. jesus.



Not to PL but I think it’s pretty standard in Canada. As a non-behemoth, non-filthy person I had to follow the same protocol for an abdominal surgery.

I guess it’s to make sure even people like Chantal won’t show up with fungus.


----------



## solidus (Sep 25, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> Not to PL but I think it’s pretty standard in Canada. As a non-behemoth, non-filthy person I had to follow the same protocol for an abdominal surgery.
> 
> I guess it’s to make sure even people like Chantal won’t show up with fungus.



It’s  that they expect patients like Chantal to be compliant with this though. They should be more interested with her post op wound care. You wouldn’t want a dingleberry or pringles lid to cause an infection.


----------



## Pudgy Bear Claws (Sep 25, 2019)

Minor surgical PL, I know someone who had open heart surgery. She had to use special antibacterial soap the night before surgery and again the morning of, then at the hospital they doused her with what I assume was iodine (she was still stained post-op). They don't fuck around with cleanliness these days.

But yeah, Chantal is a fat liar.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 25, 2019)

I just can’t imagine how Bibi is gonna be able to help her do anything after the surgery. He’s a tiny dude. Most men could lift their women if need be. There’s no fucking way Bibi is lifting Chantal. She weighs as much as the Husafell stone. You’d need an elite Strongman to lift her off the ground.

She’s gonna be super weak after the surgery. He’s gonna have to help her wash up, wheelchair her around, help her in and out of the car, in and out of the bed...


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 25, 2019)

Malpractice insurance must be cheap in Canada.
Can you imagine the one person responsible to put you to sleep & wake you up thinks the risks are worth it? Gee, how comforting. Now I wonder what in hell is inside her to take such risks. It must be bad. Really bad.

And no matter how many times she says it, there is no way that whale has OK blood pressure. Just a few weeks ago it was in the 180's & she's fatter now.
An incision from the breast bone to her pelvic bone. Yikes. Just the amount of staples/stitches needed to hold her back together will be staggering. The risk of infection will be off the charts. Yikes again.
I laughed when she said they'll want her to walk right away. Who are they kidding, she doesn't walk now. If she survives, she will install herself on the bed & won't get up again. The strain it takes for her to get up from a seated/lying down position takes effort now -so just wait till she has 2 feet of stitches. Walk? LOL -she won't even attempt to get up much less walk.

And taking care of a normal sized/ normal temperament person after such serious surgery is hard work & I can't see Bibi being at her beck & call 24/7 & trying to lift her. I hope he has reinforcements.
IDK, but I'm still skeptical. Chantal is very upbeat for someone facing such serious surgery. At this point my only thoughts & prayers are for the people who will be stuck taking care of her. It's going to be a bitch.

She also looked so huge in that video. How I wish we knew her real weight. I bet it's close to 425. 

Countdown to surgery: 8 days


----------



## Ellana (Sep 25, 2019)

Peetz said he's going to go see his mother before Chantal is out of commission for a few weeks. Unless he's that much of a cuck that he can't get an uber or bum a ride from someone else, why would he need to do that? Maybe Peetz is the one that is going to take care of Chantal.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 25, 2019)

She is also under a HUGE risk for throwing a clot and dying pretty much instantly.  Sadly, it's more common than people think. They will try to get her up and walking pretty quickly, and I can't wait to see the fuss she kicks up.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Sep 25, 2019)

If she survives this, I will see Chantal as some type of Beauty Parlour Darksyde Phil who does everything reprehensibly or badly and somehow is still never punished by life.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Sep 25, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> Bless his little cotton socks.
> 
> We should really keep a running tally of groups of people she's managed to offend/will soon be alienating. For science.
> 
> So far, I have vegans, SJWs, the FA/HAES herd, alt-medicine loons, keto cultists, white witches, psychiatric patients, cancer survivors, animal lovers, anglophones, francophones, Canadians in general, and women who have been spayed. That's in addition to her being generally offensive to anyone with a smidgen of taste (aesthetic or otherwise), those who appreciate basic honesty, and this really obscure group I've heard of that enjoys walking in public parks that *aren't *saturated in diabetic piss.



You forgot mothers.


----------



## Or Else What (Sep 25, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> I just can’t imagine how Bibi is gonna be able to help her do anything after the surgery. He’s a tiny dude. Most men could lift their women if need be. There’s no fucking way Bibi is lifting Chantal. She weighs as much as the Husafell stone. You’d need an elite Strongman to lift her off the ground.
> 
> She’s gonna be super weak after the surgery. He’s gonna have to help her wash up, wheelchair her around, help her in and out of the car, in and out of the bed...


He ain't gonna be hustling his bony midget arse to nurse Mont Chantel at all. Bibi's gone. Fled just after the quarterly lease renewal was due signed several weeks ago.



Pizza Sloth said:


> I guess the liquid diet she was starting this/last week went to go volunteer at the petting farm to die with the vegetables in the fridge.


And harmonize with the singing lessons whilst keeping step on the hike to Everest Base Camp in a cute summer frock.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Sep 25, 2019)

So who's gonna be watching the obits to see if our gorl dies on the operating table? Assuming the surgery is even real of course.


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Sep 25, 2019)

If I listened to this & didn’t know what she was going in for, I would think she’s having a scheduled c-section.  Based on her excitement & talking about all the people going to be there for her  & posting about what she’s packing for the hospital. I know she’s weird, but this is over the top. She has absolutely no clue what’s going to happen. She is in for the shock of her life. I know she’s had a cyst removed before, but I honestly don’t think this surgery  is going to be as easy as the last.


----------



## vroomrustproof (Sep 25, 2019)

"I don't know what kind of videos I'll be making next week"

Lmao, gorl, the only videos you do are fucking mukbangs


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (Sep 25, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> She'll probably guilt her mom or grandma into being there after the surgery. I have no idea who is going to take care of her though. I can't see anyone in her family being willing to spend that much time with her.


Perhaps her sister will see a chance for some payback and volunteer to help. That could only end well for Chintal.


ThisWillBeFun said:


> Malpractice insurance must be cheap in Canada.
> Can you imagine the one person responsible to put you to sleep & wake you up thinks the risks are worth it? Gee, how comforting. Now I wonder what in hell is inside her to take such risks. It must be bad. Really bad.
> 
> And no matter how many times she says it, there is no way that whale has OK blood pressure. Just a few weeks ago it was in the 180's & she's fatter now.
> ...


Chantal is going to have surgery. Surgery solves problems. If they take care of her cysts, she will lose weight while doing (eating) whatever she wants. The cysts are the reason she gains weight and binges.


----------



## Um Oh Ah Yeah (Sep 25, 2019)

I feel like the only reason Chantal ever thought about having kids was because she thinks pregnant women and new mothers get loads of attention and praise. I say that because I feel like this surgery, if it's happening, is Chantal's way of getting that attention without actually having a child. Someone mentioned that she's acting like it's a C section and she genuinely is, including the things she plans on packing for the hospital.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Sep 25, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> I laughed when she said they'll want her to walk right away. Who are they kidding, she doesn't walk now. If she survives, she will install herself on the bed & won't get up again. The strain it takes for her to get up from a seated/lying down position takes effort now -so just wait till she has 2 feet of stitches. Walk? LOL -she won't even attempt to get up much less walk.



I think this surgery will be the beginning of Chantal’s bed bound saga. I have the very strong feeling October 3rd will be a major turning point for her, and not for the best.

As pathetic as her life is, she still has a certain mobility. She can drive wherever she wants. She still has some sort of freedom even if limited compared to the average 35yo. I believe the hysterectomy will be the end of her life as she knows it.

Or perhaps, the end of her life. Period.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 25, 2019)

Well whatever’s going to happen we’ll know in just over a week


----------



## weaselhat (Sep 25, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> I just can’t imagine how Bibi is gonna be able to help her do anything after the surgery. He’s a tiny dude. Most men could lift their women if need be. There’s no fucking way Bibi is lifting Chantal. She weighs as much as the Husafell stone. You’d need an elite Strongman to lift her off the ground.
> 
> She’s gonna be super weak after the surgery. He’s gonna have to help her wash up, wheelchair her around, help her in and out of the car, in and out of the bed...


You should be asking how many pall bearers will she need because her living through surgery or the complications of surgery are going to be a miracle.


----------



## Viridian (Sep 25, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> I think this surgery will be the beginning of Chantal’s bed bound saga. I have the very strong feeling October 3rd will be a major turning point for her, and not for the best.
> 
> As pathetic as her life is, she still has a certain mobility. She can drive wherever she wants. She still has some sort of freedom even if limited compared to the average 35yo. I believe the hysterectomy will be the end of her life as she knows it.
> 
> Or perhaps, the end of her life. Period.




This. IF the surgery is real and actually happens, and IF she survives it (both _very _big ifs at this point), she's going to turn into an invalid. She'll never want to get out of bed again--especially if it means she can keep getting her doctors to write her pain pill scripts. She can barely walk three steps now without sounding like she's having an asthma attack! No way is she going to want to walk after surgery, or walk at all after she's sent home--except perhaps to shuffle a few feet from the couch to the door to greet the Pizza Pizza guy.

Everyone still remaining in Cuntal's life (Bibi not included on this list, I totally buy that he's bailed at this point and I can't blame him) can only tolerate her in small doses and she will be needing around the clock assistance in the weeks after surgery. I don't know if the Canadian national healthcare system would spring for wound care nurses or in-home aides to come in and help her through aftercare, but if it doesn't Chantal's bedbound existence will be a short one indeed.


----------



## thejackal (Sep 25, 2019)

Seems like we've got quite a few Kiwis that have come out the other side of major surgery.  All the feels.  I can include myself in that category and I don't think Chantal is going to know what hit her when she wakes up and has both her legs in circulation pumps, she is stuck laying on her back like a doped up obese turtle, and the nurse is prodding her to try and waddle to the bathroom to get the blood flowing a bit while her head is pounding and her gut feels like she took a shotgun blast to it at point blank range.

If she doesn't move in the first 72 hours after surgery she really might lose her mobility permanently.

On a side note, Bibi and Peetz have never met?  Wow.  Looks like they never will if the theory about Bibi being gone to live with his "sister" is correct.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 25, 2019)

thejackal said:


> Seems like we've got quite a few Kiwis that have come out the other side of major surgery.  All the feels.  I can include myself in that category and I don't think Chantal is going to know what hit her when she wakes up and has both her legs in circulation pumps, she is stuck laying on her back like a doped up obese turtle, and the nurse is prodding her to try and waddle to the bathroom to get the blood flowing a bit while her head is pounding and her gut feels like she took a shotgun blast to it at point blank range.
> 
> If she doesn't move in the first 72 hours after surgery she really might lose her mobility permanently.
> 
> On a side note, Bibi and Peetz have never met?  Wow.  Looks like they never will if the theory about Bibi being gone to live with his "sister" is correct.



Shes going to have to be very careful how she’s laid up after surgery, my only experience is 3 eye surgeries and laying or moving in such a way to avoid knocking your sore area is harder than it sounds. Even coughing could hurt her after she gets stitches.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Sep 25, 2019)

thejackal said:


> Seems like we've got quite a few Kiwis that have come out the other side of major surgery.  All the feels.  I can include myself in that category and I don't think Chantal is going to know what hit her when she wakes up and has both her legs in circulation pumps, she is stuck laying on her back like a doped up obese turtle, and the nurse is prodding her to try and waddle to the bathroom to get the blood flowing a bit while her head is pounding and her gut feels like she took a shotgun blast to it at point blank range.
> 
> If she doesn't move in the first 72 hours after surgery she really might lose her mobility permanently.
> 
> On a side note, Bibi and Peetz have never met?  Wow.  Looks like they never will if the theory about Bibi being gone to live with his "sister" is correct.


I don't know what she's thinking or expecting with this surgery...IF it's happening. Even with laparoscopic surgery it's not the most comfortable thing. This is a major incision. She's got no chance of escaping a raging infection. She's not the cleanest person to start with and add to that the full out pain, not discomfort, but pain that goes along with it and her mind numbing laziness. She's sitting here acting like it's a haircut. I honestly don't know what she's expecting. It takes folks upwards of a month and a half to get back to their lives as normal when they're in tip top shape when they have their abdominal wall sliced in half. It may be more merciful for the good Lord to take her on the table if she goes through with it.


----------



## thejackal (Sep 25, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> Shes going to have to be very careful how she’s laid up after surgery, my only experience is 3 eye surgeries and laying or moving in such a way to avoid knocking your sore area is harder than it sounds. Even coughing could hurt her after she gets stitches.



Oh she's going to be a world of hurt.  Every time she coughs or laughs she'll be in pain.   She'll be hopped up on narcs and constipated.  Imagine the first time she tries to take a shit.  Her eyes might pop out of her skull.

The wound care if going to be an absolute nightmare for whoever her wet nurse is -- Bibi, Peetz, her mom, whoever.  Just the physical act of trying to clean her folds, lifting them up and separating them -- will be a strenuous, disgusting, thankless job.

If she is motivated at all post surgery she'll try and prove she can walk ASAP so she can get the fuck out of the hospital.  But that's normal person thinking.  You can tell Chantal is THRILLED she'll be the center of attention while hospitalized.  I can't see her attempting to leave the hospital right away and in fact might try and milk it for a few more days of attention.  Of course being in the hospital itself would increase mortality I'd assume.  There is a reason they want you to get moving and get discharged.  I'd assume wound care is easier when you're not surrounded by potential super bugs like in a hospital, no matter how good their cleanliness.


----------



## Antipathy (Sep 25, 2019)

weaselhat said:


> You should be asking how many pall bearers will she need because her living through surgery or the complications of surgery are going to be a miracle.


Just one, but he's got a forklift.


----------



## ricecake (Sep 25, 2019)

thejackal said:


> On a side note, Bibi and Peetz have never met?  Wow.  Looks like they never will if the theory about Bibi being gone to live with his "sister" is correct.


Oh, I forgot this little factoid.

After YEARS of being together, who wouldn't want to meet their significant other's friend that they had been hanging out with a couple of times a week?  Someone who doesn't give any fucks at all about their girlfriend, that's who.  It's a stupid question anyway, because a person with a normal relationship and a normal friendship would have introduced these two ages ago, if not pointedly, at least at a social function like a birthday party or mutual friend's wedding.  But Bibi doesn't go to Chantal's birthday parties nor will he be her date for weddings, as we have seen.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Sep 25, 2019)

I have a feeling she's going to bail on the surgery just from reading the comments here. Maybe she thinks we're making things up to scare her, though. I don't know.

In this latest video she's got all sorts of contempt going on for the nurse that did her blood pressure and A1C. I bet those results were horrible. 

I am really surprised that she hasn't broken down on camera about the surgery or what's actually wrong with her. She just casually mentions staging. Maybe it's all denial? I am just shocked that she hasn't emotionally gone off the rails.


----------



## thejackal (Sep 25, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> I have a feeling she's going to bail on the surgery just from reading the comments here. Maybe she thinks we're making things up to scare her, though. I don't know.
> 
> In this latest video she's got all sorts of contempt going on for the nurse that did her blood pressure and A1C. I bet those results were horrible.
> 
> I am really surprised that she hasn't broken down on camera about the surgery or what's actually wrong with her. She just casually mentions staging. Maybe it's all denial? I am just shocked that she hasn't emotionally gone off the rails.



It was already mentioned by @RemoveKebab but it's worth repeating: Chantal seemed shocked to learn that her anesthesiologist is smart.  I can't even.  No shit, the person tasked with the Herculean task of putting you under and waking you up again alive is smart.  Well I'll be damned.  I thought all the training and book learning they do was just to show off on social media!

What a fucking patient.  Her anesthesiologist was probably considering just cancelling the whole damn thing when Chantal cooed "you're really smart ya know" at her.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Sep 25, 2019)

"It's really hard to find people on my level, you know, mentally - HEEH HEEH!"


----------



## Antipathy (Sep 25, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> "It's really hard to find people on my level, you know, mentally - HEEH HEEH!"


To be fair, it is difficult to find people that far behind the bell curve.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 25, 2019)

If she does have the surgery watch her come home and be like “Story time: TMI a patient shit herself on my ward!” with a shocked face thumbnail.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Sep 25, 2019)

Kamov Ka-52 said:


> So who's gonna be watching the obits to see if our gorl dies on the operating table? Assuming the surgery is even real of course.



Since I am Canadian and check the obits regularly for other reasons, I will take on this task and let my fellow kiwi's know if the obeast pops up in the Quebec/Ontario ones.



Viridian said:


> This. IF the surgery is real and actually happens, and IF she survives it (both _very _big ifs at this point), she's going to turn into an invalid. She'll never want to get out of bed again--especially if it means she can keep getting her doctors to write her pain pill scripts. She can barely walk three steps now without sounding like she's having an asthma attack! No way is she going to want to walk after surgery, or walk at all after she's sent home--except perhaps to shuffle a few feet from the couch to the door to greet the Pizza Pizza guy.
> 
> Everyone still remaining in Cuntal's life (Bibi not included on this list, I totally buy that he's bailed at this point and I can't blame him) can only tolerate her in small doses and she will be needing around the clock assistance in the weeks after surgery. I don't know if the Canadian national healthcare system would spring for wound care nurses or in-home aides to come in and help her through aftercare, but if it doesn't Chantal's bedbound existence will be a short one indeed.





Spoiler: Ontario health care sperg



Home care will depend on where she actually resides. If she resides in Ontario or will be staying with her family in Ontario, the local health network (Homecare) does provide in home nursing for wound care.  Since she will be/is immobile, and will not likely be willng to mobilize after surgery; the hospital will send her home as a 'bedbound' patient and send in personal support workers to help her shit and bathe. 
The fun is gonna come when they realize she is going to require a mechanical lift to transfer from bed to wheelchair and the space a mechanical lift takes up.  Likely due to her extreme laziness and sloth, she will have to wear diapers and get sponge baths.  Jebus bless the workers who are assigned this herculean task


I have intimate knowledge of the healthcare system in Ontario and I am still fucking shocked they are cutting her open from bow to stern at her size. Absolutely blown away.


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Sep 25, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> Shes going to have to be very careful how she’s laid up after surgery, my only experience is 3 eye surgeries and laying or moving in such a way to avoid knocking your sore area is harder than it sounds. Even coughing could hurt her after she gets stitches.


& they will *make *her cough too. They’ll give her a special pillow to hold against her incision & ask her to cough. If you don’t clear your lungs you’ll get pneumonia.

I can’t believe Chantal watched videos of other women going through it & is still so chipper.

Oh, and the pain medication drip machine she’s talking about isn’t as great as she thinks. You can’t keep pressing it.  She’ll still be in quite a bit of pain.  She isn’t going to be having her mother film her like she thinks.  Her YouTube channel will be _the last _thing on her mind!!  She may lose some weight though.  Nah, Chantal will just eat through the pain...WTH am I thinking.


----------



## Um Oh Ah Yeah (Sep 25, 2019)

thejackal said:


> It was already mentioned by @RemoveKebab but it's worth repeating: Chantal seemed shocked to learn that her anesthesiologist is smart.  I can't even.  No shit, the person tasked with the Herculean task of putting you under and waking you up again alive is smart.  Well I'll be damned.  I thought all the training and book learning they do was just to show off on social media!
> 
> What a fucking patient.  Her anesthesiologist was probably considering just cancelling the whole damn thing when Chantal cooed "you're really smart ya know" at her.


I've met a number of people who have this idea that anesthesiologists aren't real doctors, that they're basically just phlebotomists who inject you instead of taking blood.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Sep 25, 2019)

Um Oh Ah Yeah said:


> I've met a number of people who have this idea that anesthesiologists aren't real doctors, that they're basically just phlebotomists who inject you instead of taking blood.



That's the most asinine thing I've heard all week. Aren't they actually one of the highest-paid specialists out there?


----------



## Um Oh Ah Yeah (Sep 25, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> That's the most asinine thing I've heard all week. Aren't they actually one of the highest-paid specialists out there?


Yarp. But if you ask what I will gently refer to as "the average idiot", anesthesiologists just inject you with drugs, right? I mean, nurses can do that! 

A distressing number of people think that a specialists job begins and ends with the parts they can see and understand, and that's true for a lot of fields, not just medical. But that's a whole other rant.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Sep 25, 2019)

thejackal said:


> Oh she's going to be a world of hurt. Every time she coughs or laughs she'll be in pain. She'll be hopped up on narcs and constipated. Imagine the first time she tries to take a shit. Her eyes might pop out of her skull.



If only it was just pain. 
It’s *excruciating* pain.

I’m deliberately PLing in order to give a bit of info : I can testify the first 3 days post-abdominal surgery, the pain is so out of this world, you’re throwing up every time you’re trying to move, even just trying to sit a bit more straight to sip on water.

Going to the bathroom for a piss is a nightmare, you can’t sit or stand up alone as your abdominal muscles fell like the fucking Gate of Hell. Again, you’re vomiting at every move, even while trying to pee. Thankfully when you’re on a liquid diet it spares you from trying to shit... I don’t even want to imagine what it must feels like to  try to push a turd out.

And all of this happens while being on heavy painkillers. 

Now. Our gorl is a solid 400lbs. On top of the already painful surgery, she’ll have to handle the massive weight of her gut pulling on the internal stitches. Good Lord.

She’s in for the ride of her life. Tee-hee!


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 25, 2019)

My morbid curiosity makes me wonder if the doctors suspect cancer as a real possibility.  I don't know why else they would risk operating on someone her size, with her health problems.


----------



## GinnyPotter (Sep 25, 2019)

On the second season of Family By The Ton, one of the woman had cancer but they refused to operate because she was so heavy. It was one of the reasons why she went on the show to loose weight. She was at least 350 (probably more). 

I refuse to believe this surgery is real.  


Question for people who have followed Chantel for awhile. 

I was just going through her YouTube channel and one of the playlists is working out. Why?


----------



## Nicotine Fetish (Sep 25, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> If only it was just pain.
> It’s *excruciating* pain.
> 
> I’m deliberately PLing in order to give a bit of info : I can testify the first 3 days post-abdominal surgery, the pain is so out of this world, you’re throwing up every time you’re trying to move, even just trying to sit a bit more straight to sip on water.
> ...



Thankfully, I’ve never had to experience anything like this - but I believe it. If they are giving you a fucking push button direct IV line pain meds. Then yeah, I believe it’s going to be major pain.


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Sep 25, 2019)

AngelBitch said:


> Imagine being so filthy you're asked to sanitize yourself not once but TWICE before going to the hospital where they will sanitize you a third time in 12 hours before deeming you clean enough to risk cutting open. jesus.



MRSA and other horrible life-ending or life-wrecking super-infections commonly resistant to drugs are a major concern in hospitals now. Where I live, you are now required to have a swab from inside your nose cultured to check to see if you are a MRSA carrier pre-surgery and if you are they can get you to wash down with Hibiscrub (a chlorohexidine based surgical scrub) at home and use a MRSA busting nasal ointment before you even get near the hospital for your operation. You cannot tell by looking who may have MRSA - perfecty clean and otherwise healthy people can be colonzed with the bacteria which isn't a huge problem until they enter a surgical environmment full of immune compromised people and open wounds and that shit then goes wild and before you know it limbs are rotting off. Chantel has more likelihood than most of harbouring a lot of general iffy skin bacteria and fungal stuff due to her fat folds so I bet they are taking zero chances with her for her own sake and the other patients, but everyone is treated like a potential source of major infection these days before in-patient procedures.

I've had relatives undergo this testing in recent years before knee surgeries etc. I've even had an elderly relative who was hospitalized with sepsis sent home with multiple bottle of Hibiscrub to use at home. They required her to shower with it while on the ward. They really go balls out on trying to control the likelihood of MRSA entering any area of a hospital these days.


----------



## Chandra (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## KitsuneEyes (Sep 25, 2019)

https://youtu.be/2UQgyswVwC0
I can't believe this fucking cow.
Edit: ninja'd


----------



## Botched Tit Job (Sep 25, 2019)

Isn't she supposed to be on a liquid diet? Or am I missing something?


----------



## Pargon (Sep 25, 2019)

At this point if she legitimately goes under the knife, I hope she dies. Throwing medical advice that far out the window when you're about to take advantage of tax-supported medical care should have only one consequence: the ultimate kind.

Idiot cow.


----------



## Twinkie (Sep 25, 2019)

The comments are even more disgusting than the video, what the fuck is wrong with these people.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Sep 25, 2019)

God she is extra disgusting in this video. I can't wait for you guys to tear her apart.

I hate this joker smile thing she does. She's already punchable, but this takes it up a notch.


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Sep 25, 2019)

Chandra said:


>



I'm not sure if this counts as 'furthering the conversation' or not, but what an epically stupid bitch.


----------



## KitsuneEyes (Sep 25, 2019)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wrTXCCAK3nk&t=123s
Amazon haul and Bibi sighting


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Sep 25, 2019)

How dare people from the United States try to tell Chantal how to pronounce her nasty Canadian soggy French fries, gravy & cheese dish in the comment section!!!  She’s French!!!!!


----------



## not (Sep 25, 2019)

I've only been following lightly over the past few months, but some people here seem to believe the surgery (in some form) still exists. Is there any proof to this? Is it out of Chantals character to have made the entire thing up?


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Sep 25, 2019)

Botched Tit Job said:


> Isn't she supposed to be on a liquid diet? Or am I missing something?


Just for a few days before the surgery, to clean her out. I think the way she talked about it early on, she gave the impression it might be a longer diet to a lot of people.

We discussed here how she could have chosen to go on a liquid, meal replacement type of diet to lose some weight pre-surgery, but nah, the poutine are calling.


----------



## Antipathy (Sep 25, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> That's the most asinine thing I've heard all week. Aren't they actually one of the highest-paid specialists out there?





Um Oh Ah Yeah said:


> Yarp. But if you ask what I will gently refer to as "the average idiot", anesthesiologists just inject you with drugs, right? I mean, nurses can do that!
> 
> A distressing number of people think that a specialists job begins and ends with the parts they can see and understand, and that's true for a lot of fields, not just medical. But that's a whole other rant.


Anesthesiology is bastard complicated because even now the science behind anesthesia is both poorly understood and anally precise. You fuck up with too little, you get locked-in syndrome and excruciating pain. Too much, and you have a corpse. On a healthy person, there has been enough trial and error to get decent tables up, but you still need people who spent a goddamn decade learning this just to make the patient survive. On the morbidly obese, it is _far _worse. Surgeries are much harder, infection rates are higher, the immune system is weaker, and the balance of anesthetic becomes exponentially more difficult. 

I pity the entire surgical team, because this is an absolute nightmare patient. One slip and she's a corpulent corpse that needs a fucking crane to get out of the hospital bed.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 25, 2019)

Big Al's Crusty Sty said:


> How dare people from the United States try to tell Chantal how to pronounce her nasty Canadian soggy French fries, gravy & cheese dish in the comment section!!!  She’s French!!!!!



What’s funny is that she doesn’t even pronounce it with a proper French accent. At best, she sounds like a drunk French peasant.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Sep 25, 2019)

Wtf. Her extreme giddiness,that wheezing laugh. But most of all what is going on with the comments? And why are these women on Peetz dick ?? I’m so sick of hearing how much “chemistry “ these  two have. I think she’s copying Amberlynn trying act like she’s living her best life and doesn’t care about the haters. Regarding the BiBi sighting, she reads here for sure and had to show us she still has her rock.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Sep 25, 2019)

Archive of *NY FRIES MUKBANG NO EDIT CHALLENGE BUTTER CHICKEN POUTINE AND JUMBO DOG - *9/25/19





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Painted Pig (Sep 25, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> The comments are even more disgusting than the video, what the fuck is wrong with these people.


----------



## thejackal (Sep 25, 2019)

At 4:40 when Chantal tries to dunk on Peetz by humble bragging about her channel and content and making fun of any potential Peetz channel (with that shit eating grin on her face she only gets when deep in a food high) it was the first time I've wanted to just slap the shit out of her.  Fuck off cuntal.  At least Peetz isn't a morbidly obese shut in.  He's just a shut in.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Sep 25, 2019)

Jabba: Did you eat all the fries?
James: Yeah.
Jabba: Oh . You were hungry, heh, eh?
James: Apparently so.

He had a medium-sized plain fries.


ETA: Hospital Haul
She claims to not eat much at all off-camera. She bought 24 vegan nutrition shakes from Amazon because she's worried that she won't be able to eat enough leading up to surgery and wants to be sure she's getting enough nutrition in order to heal properly.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 25, 2019)

RIP Chantal. That's as nice as I'm gonna get. RIP






ETA: She's as giddy as someone would be packing for a vacation. Really something when she bought earplugs because other people in the room may snore. Of course she will have her c-pap machine running to keep her alive, but no need to worry about others stuck with her noises.
Can't wait to see who gets elected to put those itty bitty socks on her feet. You know, the feet she can't even bend to trim her nails or wash properly. Good luck people.


----------



## SodaLove (Sep 25, 2019)

“Hospital Haul”


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Sep 25, 2019)

Archive of HOSPITAL HAUL FROM AMAZON - 9/25/19





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Sep 25, 2019)

I love Chantal and Peetz educating us on the proper pronunciation of the word "poutine."  Because she's so French you guys, she knows what she's talking about.

But in her pizza poutine video from a couple weeks ago, I clearly heard her pronounce it "Pooteen". Not "pootin" like the supposed proper French way.

(Sorry, I don't know how to post youtube videos, but if you want to check it out, it's at about the 3:30 minute mark on the pizza poutine video.)


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 25, 2019)

Chandra said:


>



Well, I'll be fucked.  Back to EATING again.  Never saw _that_ coming.

So today, we start of with her rubbing her mangy cat with her fat paws as she sings a squeaky cat song.  The tone of madness has been set,

Cut to Clotso with Autistic Peetz.  She is wearing that yukky, stained polka-dot thing of hers.  Sometimes I think the makers of deathfatty attire have a sense of humor.  What could be more unflattering for a deathfatty than polka dots?

"So we have some food for you today" she begins, after a shrill cackle.  No you don't, ya big tub of festering gelatin.  You have food for your _own_ diseased-cyst self.

"New York fries, _yum!!_" (Anyone from New York will confirm that there is no such thing.  New York pizza, yes.  New York knishes, yes.  New York fries?  Only in Ottawa...)

Well, at least she has demonstrated _some_ intelligence.  She has major surgery coming up, so she got a hot dog.  Maybe not the best meal for someone facing surgery, but how much harm can a hot dog do?

"And butter chicken..."  _D'oh!!  _"poutine"  gawd,,,  She remarks that Peetz is only having fries and shakes her head.  Poor Peetz.  She then flashes the shit-eatingest grin ever at the camera and reveals a large box of vomit:






I swear, who actually buys this stuff?  I have never seen food like what she buys in my entire life.  It is like a secret world only deathfatties know about.

Some pointless banter with Peetz about making a thumbnail follows, and she licks her fingers.

Peetz spergs on about some shit on Netflix, while Chantal sucks the remaining relish out of a packet.  "YUM!!! I SHOULDA STOLE A WHOLE BUNCHA PACKS!!!" she exclaims.  I have never seen such a reaction to cheap, fast-food, pre-packaged relish in my life.

She bites off a third of the hot dog, while Peetz goes into some kind of open-mouthed seizure, revealing half chewed french fry in his open mouth.

"We were like so hungry, eh?" she says, devouring her hot dog.  Never mind that Clotso could skip food for a week and not feel hunger.  A brief silence follows, as both chew.  Chantal shakes her head at some unuttered thought in her fat head.  She bites off more, taps the hot dog with her finger in that super annoying way she has, and goes "mmmmmm!" as if she is having the most delicious food in the world.  It is a hot dog.

"Oh my god, that relish!", she repeats, as if it were caviar.  She stuffs the whole packet in her mouth and sucks out the delicacy, while vaguely responding to something boring Peetz mutters.  We get an eye roll from the relish, almost 90% whites.

She starts rummaging around for something on the console, ignoring Peetz completely. _ "Yesss!" _she exclaims, showing off what she found.  Another packet of relish, which she manages to spill on her lap.  She puts half the packet on her next bite of hot dog, and then shoves the packet into her gaping fat mouth again.  I swear, I have seen toddlers do this, but nobody older than three.  Four year olds are more elegant eaters.

She sucks on the packet again, and we get another eye roll.  Peetz drones on like an air conditioner in the background, completely ignored in the relish frenzy.  She waves the packet at the camera, at a total loss for words, shaking her head like "can you believe how delicious this is?"

Peetz continues to drone on, about what I have no idea.  "Yeah?" she asks.  "Is this the kind of material you'd have if you had your own channel?", she asks in a vaguely patronizing manner, and she flashes him a hatchet-faced smile.  Nice shot of her weird gumline here:





She returns to alternately putting relish directly on her next bite of hot dog and just shoving the packet into her mouth.  Never mind toddlers, pigs in slop have more etiquette.

Regarding Peetz:  if you think I'm kidding about him droning, at 4:56, I swear he says something like this, _"Maybe it's just me but, house of X and powers of X the hickman hickman silva mini right now...I'm just not feelin' it"  _Imagine listening to that all day.

Chantal, of course, has no idea what he's blathering on about.  She thinks he is talking about a movie.  "Comic", he corrects her.  "Oh", she says with zero interest, intently focused on deepthroating what is left of her hot dog.  She then either burps or farts.  Hard to tell which, but there is an audible release of gas.

"I like soap opera and he's giving me a textbook", Peetz continues.  "A textbook..." Chantal repeats vaguely, shoving a double-sized bite in her mouth.

Chantal tries to adjust her position and her fat bangs against the door.  "I have an itch down there", she tells us, looking bothered.  She smirks at Peetz and laughs.

"You know your audience watches you because you're..." Peetz trails off.  "Gross", Chantal finishes for him, in a rare moment of lucidity.  "Exactly!" Peetz replies.  Changing the subject, Chantal blurts, "Ya know what?  That hot dog never had a chance!" in a second moment of lucidity.

Now time for the vomit, I mean butter chicken poutine.  She starts rummaging around, with a lot of finger licking.  "Is there any more relish?" she asks, a hint of panic in her voice.

She is ready to tear into the vomit, but is worried about spilling it.  "Maybe I should wear a bib?" she asks, seriously.  Yep, that would compliment the high chair tray (suspiciously absent today) very nicely, for that overgrown two-year-old look.





She adds something called "California Seasoning" which "makes everything more salty".  Just as there is no such thing as New York fries, there is no such thing as "California Seasoning".

"I always get the poutine; I wanted to try something different, you know?"  Well, why didn't you, Stupid?  She gives Peetz a prolonged sideways glance as if she expects an answer, but none is forthcoming.  She continues to shovel enormous bites into her mouth.

Both of them then lecture us on how to pronounce "poutine"  "Oh man, this is really good but...I hope it doesn't give me heartburn".  Clotso, heartburn is the_ least _of your worries.  How about DEATH?

Peetz bitches about Yankee pronunciation.  "Yeah, like it's prounounced 'Notre Dame' too!" he says, unwittingly pronouncing it the same way Chantal pronounced it when she was complaining that people were upset that it had burned down. Chantal, the honors English major, wonders aloud if "Yanks" is a racist term.  "It means Yankee...Americans", Peetz explains.  "Oh..." replies Chantal, as if she had just learned something profound.

Peetz continues with his explanation of "Yanks", as Chantal cries "OH NO!!", having spilled gravy on her polka dot gravy catcher.  Talk about predictable.  "I'm sorry guys about the quality of this video...the lighting"  "Us", Peetz adds, closer to the truth.  "Everything about this video is kinda half-assed.  Honestly", she admits.  When has that ever stopped you before?

"You got major surgery coming up" Peetz mentions.





Chantal says she has an appointment for something on Sunday.  "I can't tell you on camera, I'll tell you off camera..." she says...  Whoa, what's this?

She keeps dumping the California Salt Seasoning on her poutine before each bite.  Peetz goes on a long sperg about some movie he wants to see.  Chantal complains about the drive to the theater.  For the next several minutes, most of it is Peetz sperging, with Chantal grunting in reply.  "I'm listening, I'm just super fixated on my food" she says.  "I'm used to that" Peetz replies, and she goes into a prolonged wheezing laugh.  Eventually the wheezes give way to squeals and bellylaughs and choking.  "I can't breathe" she bellows, wiping sweat from her face.  "I can't eat anymore" she finally blurts, with one bite remaining.  More squealing and choking continues, and the video ends with a cursory "bye"



Well, she was lost yesterday.  Surgery coming up, and she had NO IDEA what to do for videos.  It appears she finally was hit with inspiration: _why not eat enough revolting food to feed three pigs on camera?!?  _This is why she is a Creator.  Look how creative she is!

I swear, this pig deserves everything coming to her.  Oh, how I pray the surgery is for real.  I can't wait to see how she faces the end result of this insanely stupid gluttony.

Does she look fat?  You bet she does.  She may be too fat for the car tray now.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Sep 25, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> RIP Chantal. That's as nice as I'm gonna get. RIP


Bibi in the background, doing his level best to ignore Chantal as she excitedly shows us her too-small hospital socks and announces to the world that protein drinks give her gas sums up their relationship nicely. 
I can't decide if this "only one person is allowed to come to surgery with me" thing is real and he's immensely relieved that her mom will do it, or if Bibi just flat out refuses to participate in this nonsense.


----------



## multiverse (Sep 25, 2019)

A word about anesthesia and fatsos: they're particularly nightmarish for all reasons stated above, but also because of this:

Their massive bodies take a lot of the good shit to keep 'em out. Their hearts are crap and they could code out just for that- but now add in that thr anesthesia drugs are all fat soluble. Let that sink in.

Not only do you have to dose them higher, that high is gonna last more than twice as long as someone who isn't made of an extra human's worth of body fat. Their backs seize up after 30 minutes; they are prone to clots; they have shit circulation; and now they're gonna be 5x harder to wake up, because the good shit just burrows into their fat and keeps the party going.

So the lazy fat is high as shit, for way longer than a normie. They will be combative; they won't want to walk; and they could have a heart attack almost any second during this.

In conclusion: anesthesiologists refuse those patients with good reason.


----------



## sweetie_squad_4_lyfe (Sep 25, 2019)

Kamov Ka-52 said:


> Archive of *NY FRIES MUKBANG NO EDIT CHALLENGE BUTTER CHICKEN POUTINE AND JUMBO DOG - *9/25/19
> 
> 
> Is she sucking on the condiment package??? Especially after just putting it on her sandwich wtf





Um Oh Ah Yeah said:


> Yarp. But if you ask what I will gently refer to as "the average idiot", anesthesiologists just inject you with drugs, right? I mean, nurses can do that!
> 
> A distressing number of people think that a specialists job begins and ends with the parts they can see and understand, and that's true for a lot of fields, not just medical. But that's a whole other rant.


I shook the hand of my anesthesiologist while still kinda out of it after getting my wisdom teeth removed. I knew that if it wasn't for her I'd be in a world of pain so I was really grateful lol


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Sep 25, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> What’s funny is that she doesn’t even pronounce it with a proper French accent. At best, she sounds like a drunk French peasant.



Agreed. This cunt seems to think she's the only  person on earth who speaks French and is here to teach us. Meanwhile, she is sounding like une 'illbilly quebecoise.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Sep 25, 2019)

Our Poutine Queen is getting pretty sassy in the comments of her relish-packet mukbang. 
"_How is my weight ANY of their business_?" ponders the gal who has done nothing but subject her viewers to a ridiculous amount of cockamamie weightloss schemes, diet doctors and cheese-related psych-emerg visits in between attempts to eat herself to death.


----------



## MadameMidlifeCrisis (Sep 25, 2019)

solidus said:


> I foresee 3 possible outcomes to this saga.
> 
> 1 - She dies on the table. She basically confirmed that the doctors are willing to kill her by operating on her despite her being not physically fit enough for it. Probably the most comfortable way to die, as she simply won’t wake up.
> 
> ...


    First off; she didn't develop the PE (pulmonary embolism) from ovarian cysts,  I guaran-fookin-tee both the surgeon & anesthesiologist (as well as her primary doctor & her hematologist she was assigned once it was dx'd & put on blood thinners) told her that it was 110% caused by being a landwhale & an *O SO VERY sedentary* landwhale at that.  Shame on her for lying & possibly misleading other "body positive" landwhales to put themselves in danger of developing DVT (deep vein thrombosis - clots that form in the legs) &/or PE's.  Also, to help fix the betting pool; she is NOT going to die from ovarian cysts.  In the VERY unlikely case that a cyst gets so large & in some odd instance creates torsion of an ovary (twisting of the egg maker), laproscopic surgery could be done to remove the cyst & either "fix" the placement of the ovary or remove that as well.  However, as noted; she could die from a raging infection if she doesn't keep her wounds meticulously clean & dry.  If she doesn't crap out in surgery, I'm willing to safely bet, even in Turd-o's Canuckistan, where hospitals have very short stays allotted for patients, she will have a rough row to hoe if the surgery goes as planned.  Put me in for her being there for no less than a 10 day stay, with at least 3 in the intensive care unit, all because of her dainty size causing a nightmarish trainwreck for those involved in  every aspect of her medical care as an in-patient.  I get the feeling it is going to be at least a week after she's released before she proceeds with her pig farm trough sized Yukbangs, as full abdominal surgeries tend to make you all sorts of feeling unwell & eating (as well as pooping) tends to be a painful experience you want to avoid.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Sep 25, 2019)

MadameMidlifeCrisis said:


> First off; she didn't develop the PE (pulmonary embolism) from ovarian cysts,



Could she have developed clots from tumors, though? I know nothing.



MadameMidlifeCrisis said:


> laproscopic surgery could be done to remove the cyst & either "fix" the placement of the ovary or remove that as well.



I thought the conventional wisdom was she's too fat for  laproscopic tools to work. Again, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## thejackal (Sep 25, 2019)

Her PE is from being a fat fuck that does jack shit except sit and lay all day.  Her O2 saturation levels are scary for someone that is relatively young -- she's literally starving her brain of needed oxygen cause her heart and lungs are more fat than vital organs and get ZERO exercise.  Her biggest muscle is her fucking jaw the only thing that gets some movement.

That should freak her the fuck out being a death fat at the impressively young age of 35,  but nah what business is her weight for her watchers?  Christ, if the show is to go on, she probably should lose weight.


----------



## MadameMidlifeCrisis (Sep 25, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> Could she have developed clots from tumors, though? I know nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the conventional wisdom was she's too fat for  laproscopic tools to work. Again, correct me if I'm wrong.


The chances of developing blood clots from the usual ovarian cysts are slim to nil.  If she does have or they even suspect tumors, she'd be getting CT scanned & a full series of an abdominal ultrasound w/ the "vagoo wand" & very specific blood work to check for CA, so I'm guessing that she's just a landwhale with a history of recurring ovarian cysts, possibly has PCOS &/or big time problems with her ladybits which cause horrific periods (think elevator scene in "The Shining") or a problem with NOT having periods which can lead to stink ditch issues of horrifying proportions due to endometrial (uterine lining) issues, which can make the occasional gyno clutch their pearls & proclaim you need uterine ablation or a full hysterectomy.  I am confident in my internet diagnosis that her PE is from being a sedentary, fat filled meat sack.
edited for being grammatically exceptional


----------



## dismissfrogs (Sep 25, 2019)

Botched Tit Job said:


> Isn't she supposed to be on a liquid diet? Or am I missing something?



she thought they meant liquid on the way out


----------



## Gawdamit (Sep 25, 2019)

I feel sorry for the nurses who have to try to get her out of bed after surgery. She'll need a whole team of nurses


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (Sep 25, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> Just for a few days before the surgery, to clean her out. I think the way she talked about it early on, she gave the impression it might be a longer diet to a lot of people.
> 
> We discussed here how she could have chosen to go on a liquid, meal replacement type of diet to lose some weight pre-surgery, but nah, the poutine are calling.


Even just the few days before the surgery is too much for her. She will fail the liquid diet and insist to the surgical team she never had that Arby's.


----------



## DongMiguel (Sep 25, 2019)

She states she has an appointment on Sunday but can't tell Peetz on camera. What do you think it is?


----------



## PatTraverse (Sep 25, 2019)

DongMiguel said:


> She states she has an appointment on Sunday but can't tell Peetz on camera. What do you think it is?


Arrangements for her funeral. They need a forklift to be available.


----------



## thejackal (Sep 25, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> she thought they meant liquid on the way out



in the video, after making a joke about peetz, chantal smirks and goes "some people might like that" as she literally sucks the relish out of a fast food grade condiment packet.  she is absolutely disgusting.  this hospital better be ready.


----------



## Barbarella (Sep 25, 2019)

I had open abdominal surgery /part of a major organ removed. This is PL so I’ll spoiler.



Spoiler



I had to wash with Hibiclens the morning of, took one shower, not two. I had to fast, no sugary drink. The only thing I drank was a liquid to clean out my colon the night before which sucked. If she’d had that, she’d have mentioned it, right, with her love of shit? i would have thought anybody would have that done, but maybe they believe she’ll stick to a liquid diet and won’t need it.  They’ll discover a colon full of shit and have to work around it! 

I did not need a liquid diet for a week.   I did have an epidural, not so I could stand (as long as I’m Pling, I weigh 300+ lbs less than Chantel)  I stood when they told me, but because my surgery was considered one of the most painful possible, (as a lovely doctor told me right before ). It was always the plan.  Maybe he was right, it is so motherfucking painful.  

I’m sure hers gonna be is bad especially with all that fat pressing and pulling, and she’s in for a world of horror.

My whole family could go, say bye and wait, but different hospitals have different rules. hard to imagine only one person, maybe she means in pre-op.

They did wean me to the bolus machine after the epidural. and again to injections, then pills for home. I was in 7 days.

I was healthy though (considering I needed surgery) and I had to do an advanced directive, I wonder why she doesn’t. She has more chances of dying than I did.

Nobody put me on a ramp as I can obviously lie on my back for hours, Nor did they check but they did check my teeth and jaw.

I now have a scar from between my breasts, down my belly, around the top of the belly button, and over to my waist. I know hers will be different, but can you fucking imagine how much they have to cut with 50 inches???  They are going to need a lot of retractors!

If I get a lot of PL ratings, I’ll delete this. I don’t care about ratings but this is persosal and I’m just trying to help. Most people get laparoscopic surgeries these days so it’s hard to know how the open ones go.  I can tell a lot of people here have never needed surgeries, luckily. So I figured I’d share my process. FYI: The liver grows back!



The one smart thing she’s doing is getting pillows and propping her bed up. She’s not smart so I’m sure somebody suggested it. But she’s not going to be able to lie flat for a while, or get up without help. If she was really smart she’d rent a recliner but then she’ll never get up.

Even if her surgery goes well, there are lots of things that can go wrong later. Hospital acquired infections, which is why they want you out, and for a fat chick she could get skin infections or have problems wound healing. Especially if she won’t move, moving is more important to healing than people know.

Poor Bibi, she’s going to lie in bed and complain rather than get up and start her life. she’s going to scream for comfort food every hour. This could be the start of her bedbound saga and we all thought Amber would go first.

I’m still not discounting her backing out at the last second. Hospitals have to put a team and do a lot of shit, especially for a high risk patient and it’d be like her to blow that off.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Sep 26, 2019)

MadameMidlifeCrisis said:


> First off; she didn't develop the PE (pulmonary embolism) from ovarian cysts,  I guaran-fookin-tee both the surgeon & anesthesiologist (as well as her primary doctor & her hematologist she was assigned once it was dx'd & put on blood thinners) told her that it was 110% caused by being a landwhale & an *O SO VERY sedentary* landwhale at that. Shame on her for lying & possibly misleading other "body positive" landwhales to put themselves in danger of developing DVT (deep vein thrombosis - clots that form in the legs) &/or PE's.  Also, to help fix the betting pool; she is NOT going to die from ovarian cysts.  In the VERY unlikely case that a cyst gets so large & in some odd instance creates torsion of an ovary (twisting of the egg maker), laproscopic surgery could be done to remove the cyst & either "fix" the placement of the ovary or remove that as well.  However, as noted; she could die from a raging infection if she doesn't keep her wounds meticulously clean & dry.  If she doesn't crap out in surgery, I'm willing to safely bet, even in Turd-o's Canuckistan, where hospitals have very short stays allotted for patients, she will have a rough row to hoe if the surgery goes as planned.  Put me in for her being there for no less than a 10 day stay, with at least 3 in the intensive care unit, all because of her dainty size causing a nightmarish trainwreck for those involved in  every aspect of her medical care as an in-patient.  I get the feeling it is going to be at least a week after she's released before she proceeds with her pig farm trough sized Yukbangs, as full abdominal surgeries tend to make you all sorts of feeling unwell & eating (as well as pooping) tends to be a painful experience you want to avoid.





MadameMidlifeCrisis said:


> The chances of developing blood clots from the usual ovarian cysts are slim to nil.  If she does have or they even suspect tumors, she'd be getting CT scanned & a full series of an abdominal ultrasound w/ the "vagoo wand" & very specific blood work to check for CA, so I'm guessing that she's just a landwhale with a history of recurring ovarian cysts, possibly has PCOS &/or big time problems with her ladybits which cause horrific periods (think elevator scene in "The Shining") or a problem with NOT having periods which can lead to stink ditch issues of horrifying proportions due to endometrial (uterine lining) issues, which can make the occasional gyno clutch their pearls & proclaim you need uterine ablation or a full hysterectomy.  I am confident in my internet diagnosis that her PE is from being a sedentary, fat filled meat sack.
> edited for being grammatically exceptional



I'm not going to go through your posts line by line to correct you, but you are misinformed on nearly all of the conditions surrounding her surgery, what tests she has or had not had, her medical history, etc. No need to stumble in here to "correct" and inform everybody when you haven't read up on the situation at all.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 26, 2019)

Chandra said:


>



The way she barked “thumbnail” at peetz because she wants to show off another disgusting load of food is horrendous. Let the man eat his food you witch.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Sep 26, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> I'm not going to go through your posts line by line to correct you, but you are misinformed on nearly all of the conditions surrounding her surgery, what tests she has or had not had, her medical history, etc. No need to stumble in here to "correct" and inform everybody when you haven't read up on the situation at all.



Noooo guys, please don’t fight  /sneed

Anyways, I feel like there’s too many factors and variables for me to bother speculating about her medical situation. Modern medicine is the only reason she is still alive at all at this weight and age. So yeah she could die at any time. Personally I don’t care about the details, all I need to know is that it’s her own fault and she’s a cunt so I’ll be sitting here with my popcorn, and whatever happens, happens.


----------



## Igotdigusted (Sep 26, 2019)

I have seen people go through hysterectomy so I will refrain from commenting nastily because damn is it a bitch. Not only the procedure but also the recovery and the aftermath with the inability to bear children all the hormones crashing down and having no period so soon.

However she doesn’t seem to realize how bad this all is. She looks happily giddy and clueless. It is mind boggling. Unless nothing happens in which case it all makes sense.

Edited to say: did that bitch say she got protein shakes to make sure she is can get proper nutrition so she can heal well? Scratch everything I said before. She is a bloody idiot.


----------



## Strine (Sep 26, 2019)

It pays not to be too smarmy with your medical revelations in this forum. Although medical opinions are welcome, I don't think very many of us are actual health professionals, and at any rate Chantal lies about her medical history are so frequent and incoherent that it's very difficult to keep track of what actually happened and what didn't - I've been caught out a few times because of the colossal amount of misinformation she puts out, and have been graciously corrected by the gorls here with no hard feelings. Trying to keep a straight record of anything in Chantal's would-be life is like herding cats, and even a surgeon general would probably get something wrong because she's given fifteen different accounts of it.

Anyway, my actual reason for posting: everyone is talking about how Bibi is out of the picture. Now, I'm not saying Bibi hasn't left, because I find it extremely easy to believe given his complete lack of interest in Chantal, but I personally think he's still around and he simply laid down the law with her about not wanting to be in any of her videos. This accounts for her exceptional little set-up with the screen. The reason I think this is because Bibi, as I understood it, was paying the lion's share of the rent for that apartment. Chantal could not possibly pay it all herself, and I don't think grandma's pockets are deep enough to cover it. It's not like she's suddenly hit the skids: she's been a crazy fatass with no sex appeal since day dot; I don't see any clear reason for him to suddenly up and leave, although something fucked up clearly happened last October. Bibi's still living there, IMO. Occam's razor indicates it.


----------



## Viridian (Sep 26, 2019)

Strine said:


> Anyway, my actual reason for posting: everyone is talking about how Bibi is out of the picture. Now, I'm not saying Bibi hasn't left, because I find it extremely easy to believe given his complete lack of interest in Chantal, but I personally think he's still around and he simply laid down the law with her about not wanting to be in any of her videos. This accounts for her exceptional little set-up with the screen. The reason I think this is because Bibi, as I understood it, was paying the lion's share of the rent for that apartment. Chantal could not possibly pay it all herself, and I don't think grandma's pockets are deep enough to cover it. It's not like she's suddenly hit the skids: she's been a crazy fatass with no sex appeal since day dot; I don't see any clear reason for him to suddenly up and leave, although something fucked up clearly happened last October. Bibi's still living there, IMO. Occam's razor indicates it.



Yeah, I should clarify what I mentioned earlier about him not being in Cuntal's life anymore. I didn't think he'd necessarily moved out (though I wouldn't be surprised if he did soon or was already in the process of doing so). However, it seems pretty clear that he's drawn a hard line about no longer enabling her or pretending to be in a relationship with her to prop up her fragile ego. Physically he might still be present in the apartment, but in every other way he's completely checked out of her life and he's told her so.

For example, remember how she made that community post a few weeks ago about how Bibi was going to drive her to the PSYCHEMERGE because she had the post cheese binge mega shits again and she was in OMG SO MUCH PAIN U GAIS, and then shortly thereafter she suddenly declared they weren't going after all? My guess is because he said "Fuck no, take yourself or call an ambulance if you need to go." Now, since the major point of her late night/weekend ER runs seems to be to coerce Bibi into spending time with her so she can keep lying about how he's her "rock", she gave up on the pretense of actually having an emergency when she realized he wasn't going to put up with her bullshit anymore.

If my theory is correct, I predict Bibi will be nowhere to be found during Cuntal's post-surgery convalescence (again, assuming the surgery is real because Cuntal lies). He's just a roommate now, and a distant one at that, and therefore has no real obligation to coddle the fat bitch. I'm wondering if she's going to be asking Peetz to stay with her and sleep on her couch/floor for the duration, or if instead she'll be constantly calling her sister/mother/grandmother/Rina and crying at them to try to guilt them into giving her assistance--and bringing her food, of course.


----------



## KitsuneEyes (Sep 26, 2019)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



You can clearly see the chemistry between these two. Her grin at the end is what really gets me.


----------



## mook bongg chiken kween (Sep 26, 2019)

FFS Chantal. 
Living your life with blinders on is gonna get the best of you, either figuratively or literally.


----------



## Nachtalb (Sep 26, 2019)

I'm surprised no one has made gifs of her wheeze-laugh-hee-hee-attack at the end of the video yet because that was the most terrifying thing I've seen all week. Maybe it's the grimace she makes during it but she looked like a caricature.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Sep 26, 2019)

I wonder if Chantal is so giddy because she thinks that the suffering she is about to endure will cause her to lose a lot of weight very quickly so she can be thin and hot by Christmas.  

 She’s visibly fatter in the most recent video than she was at the beginning of September.  She’s engaging in a heroic amount of gorging, similar to what she does when starting a new diet.  Like she’s eating all her favorites in bulk since she won’t be able to during recovery.  Maybe she sees this surgery and the recovery as a sort of diet.

Not gonna lie, Chantal is a gross monster, but even taking into account who she is and what she does, this is alarming.  Is she going to able able to stop eating before the surgery so she doesn’t aspirate vomit?  Will they weigh her again before surgery to make sure they have the most accurate body weight to calibrate anesthesia?  Because she may weigh ten to twenty pounds more before her surgery date (or does such a small amount of weight gain on such a fat person even matter that much?).

If she survives this I really hope she records the results once she’s coherent.  Her incision is going to be a goddamn marvel of medical science and I almost want to start a betting pool so we can all guess the date we think her gut gets so infected she ends up in ICU with organ failure. 

I cannot believe Bibi is still there.  Run, you dumb fucking midget, run!  Do it now before you have to figure out the logistics of placing a bedpan under Chantal and then removing it without the use of a hospital crane or four paramedics, strong and true, to help you lift.


----------



## The end is nigh (Sep 26, 2019)

Nachtalb said:


> I'm surprised no one has made gifs of her wheeze-laugh-hee-hee-attack at the end of the video yet because that was the most terrifying thing I've seen all week. Maybe it's the grimace she makes during it but she looked like a caricature.
> 
> View attachment 949446



Is it just me or does it seem like she is forcing that? Is our gorl so out of breath that she can't even make her hee-hees without wheezing?

If the surgery is real I imagine her fate to be much like this man's. He literally ate himself into a chair and couldn't get back up.  Pretty disturbing read if anyone is interested. https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/220879.php


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Sep 26, 2019)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> I wonder if Chantal is so giddy because she thinks that the suffering she is about to endure will cause her to lose a lot of weight very quickly so she can be thin and hot by Christmas.



I'm betting she thinks that if she asks nicely, they'll just scoop out all the fat in her belly while they've got her open anyway. 

Like, I really think she'll bring this up during a pre-surgery appointment (if she hasn't already).


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 26, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> I'm betting she thinks that if she asks nicely, they'll just scoop out all the fat in her belly while they've got her open anyway.
> 
> Like, I really think she'll bring this up during a pre-surgery appointment (if she hasn't already).



Hey guys while you’re in there can you just undo all my terrible diet choices for the last five years? Thanks TEE HEE


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Sep 26, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> Hey guys while you’re in there can you just undo all my terrible diet choices for the last five years? Thanks TEE HEE




"Like, I mean, they said my weight might be a problem for the surgery anyway, so *gesture vaguely with plastic fork* it really doesn't seem unreasonable for them to just, y'know, fix it. Like, if doctors really mean it when they're all like, 'ughhhhh being bigger is unhealthy, blah blah,' then why wouldn't they want to take action on it? *glare-smirk at camera* Like, is it just me? I don't get it. I truly don't. Someone explain to me why it's their business what I eat and how I got fat. Either fix the problem or shut up. Or just admit that it's not actually a problem. I'm sorry, but this just shows my weight is nobody's business and you're all just making a big deal out of nothing. Like... it's just ridiculous. They had a chance to really actually do something about the fat that's supposedly such a big deal instead of giving me useless diet advice, but they didn't. So... *flap hands* And stop saying Bibi left me. My relationship is also no one's business. Detach yourselves from my life."


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 26, 2019)

No reason to fight among ourselves about her medical diagnosis, as it's impossible to know the truth because she lies so much. From video to video & community post to community post, all we get is conflicting info.

For me, she is just a little too happy & excited for major surgery. She's also been eating as if it's her last meal, & maybe it is. Not one professional prepared her for what's coming, or what's coming has been exaggerated by our liar? Hard to tell.

If the surgery is real & if it's as she says (being cut open from breastbone to pelvic bone) then she is woefully unprepared. It seems strange that a team of doctors aren't preparing their patient both mentally & physically for this operation. But, maybe they did & Chantal being Chantal knows better. And if it's all true, I only see her gaining even more weight, because she will not get out of bed or a chair again.
She can barely do it now. So add hundreds of staples/stitches & forget it -one pull & she will give up. It's going to be very rough going.
IF it's all true.

I also wonder what the secret appointment is for Sunday. She'll talk about bodily functions till we're all sick, but somehow that appointment can't be discussed on camera. That was the most interesting part of that video.

Countdown to surgery:  7 days


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 26, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> "Like, I mean, they said my weight might be a problem for the surgery anyway, so *gesture vaguely with plastic fork* it really doesn't seem unreasonable for them to just, y'know, fix it. Like, if doctors really mean it when they're all like, 'ughhhhh being bigger is unhealthy, blah blah,' then why wouldn't they want to take action on it? *glare-smirk at camera* Like, is it just me? I don't get it. I truly don't. Someone explain to me why it's their business what I eat and how I got fat. Either fix the problem or shut up. Or just admit that it's not actually a problem. I'm sorry, but this just shows my weight is nobody's business and you're all just making a big deal out of nothing. Like... it's just ridiculous. They had a chance to really actually do something about the fat that's supposedly such a big deal instead of giving me useless diet advice, but they didn't. So... *flap hands* And stop saying Bibi left me. My relationship is also no one's business. Detach yourselves from my life."



That was wonderfully in character, are you sure you’re not chantal in disguise??


----------



## dark_lob1111 (Sep 26, 2019)

Chantal is quite the beast but she's always been easy for me to pity.


Spoiler: Chantal VS Reality






_Shuntaro Takanoyama_


It definitely becomes difficult though to pity the ditch pigs who insult and project insecurities onto those around them, still willing to treat the creatures like humans. I wonder if I'm saddened more by their deaths or their overall lives. It's one thing to face trauma, it's another to be consumed by it.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 26, 2019)

Perhaps a couple days before the surgery,  the reality will finally hit her and she will erupt with panic, hysteria, multiple chimp outs, plentiful gorging, and ultimately canceling the surgery so she can cure herself on a diet of lukewarm water and dried apricots whilst posting #foodismedicine all over her Instagram. 

I know...


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Sep 26, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> "New York fries, _yum!!_" (Anyone from New York will confirm that there is no such thing. New York pizza, yes. New York knishes, yes. New York fries? Only in Ottawa...)


You know that "New York Fries" is the name of the fast food chain, right?


----------



## sperginity (Sep 26, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> Perhaps a couple days before the surgery,  the reality will finally hit her and she will erupt with panic, hysteria, multiple chimp outs, plentiful gorging, and ultimately canceling the surgery so she can cure herself on a diet of lukewarm water and dried apricots whilst posting #foodismedicine all over her Instagram.
> 
> I know...


It is rare for someone with this much of a food problem to be able to realistically think ahead that far wrt eating. The rate of alcoholism in people post weight loss surgery is astounding in part because they don't resolve their personal issues and go full tilt towards a new addiction after over eating has been made physically impossible.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Sep 26, 2019)

Some cursory reading about abdominal hysterectomies showed me some horrifying things considering it's Chantal. I read that sometimes douches and enemas are done on the patient pre-surgery. I wouldn't be surprised if they did so with her, considering there's zero chance she's clean, well, anywhere. Also, that they need to stitch the opening where the uterus was connected to the cervix, so they generally stuff the vagina with gauze during the procedure.

I can't believe they will have to use a special ramp to prop her up during surgery so her fat doesn't suffocate her. Her insides must be really rotting away.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Sep 26, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> I also wonder what the secret appointment is for Sunday. She'll talk about bodily functions till we're all sick, but somehow that appointment can't be discussed on camera. That was the most interesting part of that video.



Do hospitals do meetings on Sundays? Or even Saturdays or afternoons on Fridays??


----------



## Whatthefuck (Sep 26, 2019)

Jaded Optimist said:


> You know that "New York Fries" is the name of the fast food chain, right?


That explains the hotdog and the horrifying bastardization of Indian food.



hambeerlyingnreed said:


> Do hospitals do meetings on Sundays? Or even Saturdays or afternoons on Fridays??



I was kind of wondering about his myself. That sounds a bit odd. I know nothing of the Canadian healthcare system, though.


----------



## Twinkie (Sep 26, 2019)

Vid could be pre-filmed?


----------



## Sham (Sep 26, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> "Like, I mean, they said my weight might be a problem for the surgery anyway, so *gesture vaguely with plastic fork* it really doesn't seem unreasonable for them to just, y'know, fix it. Like, if doctors really mean it when they're all like, 'ughhhhh being bigger is unhealthy, blah blah,' then why wouldn't they want to take action on it? *glare-smirk at camera* Like, is it just me? I don't get it. I truly don't. Someone explain to me why it's their business what I eat and how I got fat. Either fix the problem or shut up. Or just admit that it's not actually a problem. I'm sorry, but this just shows my weight is nobody's business and you're all just making a big deal out of nothing. Like... it's just ridiculous. They had a chance to really actually do something about the fat that's supposedly such a big deal instead of giving me useless diet advice, but they didn't. So... *flap hands* And stop saying Bibi left me. My relationship is also no one's business. Detach yourselves from my life."



Spot on. All that's missing is the word "honestly" every other sentence. 

Regarding Bibi - I had seen her say something strange once, but couldn't recall the video it was in. I just now found it again. She's talking about a dream she had where she had an amazing, perfect life. At around 8:50 she appears to slip up and say, "And I was really with Bibi" (in the dream.) Not sure if I'm misinterpreting it, but it makes it sound like she's admitting they're not together in real life.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Sep 26, 2019)

Somebody like Chantal definitely doesn't orbit a male like she has been unless she wants to be with them. She's unable to be out of a relationship because the ability to always get boyfriends is an important part of her self-identity - it's very transparent that the moment she began hanging around Peetz was because her relationship with Bibi was on the rocks. A smooth transition to a new male who doesn't despise her is all she hopes for, and it's kind of hilarious how Peetz isn't having any of it so far.


----------



## phatbabezzz (Sep 26, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> Somebody like Chantal definitely doesn't orbit a male like she has been unless she wants to be with them. She's unable to be out of a relationship because the ability to always get boyfriends is an important part of her self-identity - it's very transparent that the moment she began hanging around Peetz was because her relationship with Bibi was on the rocks. A smooth transition to a new male who doesn't despise her is all she hopes for, and it's kind of hilarious how Peetz isn't having any of it so far.




James has had it already, he doesn't want it again. Can't blame him.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 26, 2019)

Give me the Horrifying if you will, but I cannot picture Peetz even being a remotely romantic kind of guy, let alone a sexual being.  He just gives off such eunuch vibes.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Sep 26, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> Agreed. This cunt seems to think she's the only  person on earth who speaks French and is here to teach us. Meanwhile, she is sounding like une 'illbilly quebecoise.


The rest of Canada considers Quebec french "dirty french". A bastardized version of true French. So even if she spoke french; (which I am sure the bitch doesn't and is only using what little bit she learned in grade school) she isn't impressing anyone. Hillbilly french indeed.



GargoyleGorl said:


> My relationship is also no one's business. Detach yourselves from my life."


This part is really hilarious to me because the bitch tells everyone to detach from her life; yet she throws the whole fucking travesty she calls a "life" on the internet for everyone to see. She uses youtube for validation, but doesn't want anyone to comment on it.
Sure Ham. (no thats not a spelling error)



hambeerlyingnreed said:


> Do hospitals do meetings on Sundays? Or even Saturdays or afternoons on Fridays??


No. Unless it's an emergency. Because healthcare is publicly funded and doctors are capped at what they can earn; they barely want to meet with you during the week; let alone the weekend.
Not to mention this bitch has nothing else to do during the week, so why would she need to meet on the weekend?


Honestly she is so fucking huge. Not Albert huge YET; but god damn she is getting there. I would probably off myself if I saw those screen caps you blessed Kiwis grab. For Chimptal; reality is a bridge too far.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Sep 26, 2019)

Play this video at the 28:00 minute mark. I thought Chantal didn't care about dick size? Here she is saying quite the opposite, and also making fun of someone's appearance. (I have no idea who this Simon person is, but that's beside the point). She's such a hypocrite.


----------



## foodiebloobie (Sep 26, 2019)

What does Peetz look like without those sunglasses on? Did anyone catch when he dragged Chantal mentioning that her blood was 80% gravy lol?


----------



## Pout*s*ine (Sep 26, 2019)

About the meeting on Sunday she can't talk about. Maybe she's writing her will?

Can you imagine? Who would she bequest her old, funky, smelly CPAP machine to? Amber?  
"My half of "La Maison" shall be inherited by my eternal rock Bee-Bee, on the condition that Sham and BBJunes continue to use "Le Beezoire" until the end of their lives. Hee-hee!
To Bee-Bee's "sister" I bequeath my smelly pillows and pink-grey sheets that I haven't washed since I bought them. When Bee-bee f*cks - ahem- shows you brotherly love on my bed, remember I had him first, hee-hee! 
To my best friend Peetz, I bequeath my youtube channel on the condition that he continues my cringy, smelly, awkward legacy with 1 mookbang per week, fart storytime on Fridays, gravy liquid diets Monday through...well, Monday evening, at least one "I'm quitting youtube" announcement every 48 hours and 3 completely made-up storytimes about his non-existant sexytimes per week, hee-hee."


----------



## thejackal (Sep 26, 2019)

foodiebloobie said:


> What does Peetz look like without those sunglasses on? Did anyone catch when he dragged Chantal mentioning that her blood was 80% gravy lol?



Yea he got in some decent digs on her.  She's 80% gravy, 15% piss and 5% vinegar.   Sugar and spice and all that's nice?  Not this gorl.


----------



## Bibi's Leftovers (Sep 26, 2019)

Hi, been lurking here since the CPS drama and I've followed this thread since. 

I'm working on some compilation videos of our poo-teen queen, specifically about all of her lies and contradictions, and I'm wondering if any of you have some old deleted videos of Chantal. I've been thinking about putting these videos together for a long time now but haven't because of reasons I think you all understand. But I've become more motivated now knowing she'll die in a few weeks and I really want her to watch them.

I know you've been really good at saving her videos as of recently but I'm looking for old videos from 2017-2018. YouTubeDrama have a lot of good ones but there was another youtube channel about a year ago but that channel was deleted. Youtube archives I think the name was, or something with archives in the name. Does anyone remember that channel or is the that person perhaps a member here? I know some were posted on PornHub but they've been claimed. Anyways would be so grateful for the help!

Here's YouTubDrama if you want some good laughs


----------



## Twinkie (Sep 26, 2019)

lol calm down


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Sep 26, 2019)

sperginity said:


> It is rare for someone with this much of a food problem to be able to realistically think ahead that far wrt eating. The rate of alcoholism in people post weight loss surgery is astounding in part because they don't resolve their personal issues and go full tilt towards a new addiction after over eating has been made physically impossible.



Reminds me. There's a UK weight loss surgery docu-type show Weight Loss Ward, set in the fattest town in the UK - Sunderland -  which featured a woman who got the surgery, lost a shitload of weight, and went full-tilt into an opiate (codeine in this case) addiction within a year of the surgery because she hadn't dealt with childood sexual abuse issues at all. She was also a former alcoholic. The show talks about how many of the patients switch from using food as their crutch to something else.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Sep 26, 2019)

Bibi's Leftovers said:


> Hi, been lurking here since the CPS drama and I've followed this thread since.
> 
> I'm working on some compilation videos of our poo-teen queen, specifically about all of her lies and contradictions, and I'm wondering if any of you have some old deleted videos of Chantal. I've been thinking about putting these videos together for a long time now but haven't because of reasons I think you all understand. But I've become more motivated now knowing she'll die in a few weeks and I really want her to watch them.
> 
> ...


Nobody cares about your shitty videos, quit being an attention whore and do a flip.



raritycunt said:


> View attachment 949934
> 
> She’s back with another video of her stuffing her face, damn that liquid diet didn’t stand a chance


Embed the video retard.





Archive of FOODIE BEAUTY TRIES SPICY CAJUN CHICKEN SANDWICH AT POPEYE'S - 9/26/19




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Sep 26, 2019)

Bibi's Leftovers said:


> Anyone else?



Do not shit up this thread with your foolishness... use the search function and search the word “archive” in this thread. It will bring up all the instances of when we have archived videos here and you may find some videos we have archived that she subsequently deleted.

If you have lurked since “the CPS saga” you should know how to conduct yourself here.


----------



## literally low-key (Sep 26, 2019)

I'm only on page 1337, but I have to comment before I forget. If it's been aforementioned it deserves another go.

She actually sucked the relish straight from the package. Then wanted Peetz to go back and get her more. 

She has me with my jaw hanging open. A huge dog, a pizza dipped in ranch, chicken butter poutine, cheese curds. cajun fries, chicken sandwich and a lot more right before surgery. Her blood pressure and oxygen levels were good?


----------



## wheelpower (Sep 26, 2019)

Not the same angles I know but 

Sept 29 2018 vs today


----------



## Bibi's Leftovers (Sep 26, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Do not shit up this thread with your foolishness... use the search function and search the word “archive” in this thread. It will bring up all the instances of when we have archived videos here and you may find some videos we have archived that she subsequently deleted.
> 
> If you have lurked since “the CPS saga” you should know how to conduct yourself here.


Yes I'm aware and I've found all of those videos.  I was just wondering if anyone had some of her old videos saved that maybe haven't been posted here. Never thought asking for that was any form of misconduct but thanks for letting me know!


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Sep 26, 2019)

The tray wobbling around on top of her massive blubber will never stop being funny. I still can't quite believe it's real, despite seeing it for months now


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Sep 26, 2019)

Chantal, instead of lecturing us all on health & how it’s “not black & white” you need to be getting your affairs in order in case you don’t make it through surgery.  You can’t talk your body into being healthy just because you’re in denial. You’re seeing the consequences of being a fat glutton right now, but you’re too busy up on your soap box trying to convince your YouTube audience, who  don’t really give two squirts of piss about you, that you are “healthy”.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Sep 26, 2019)

She was extra cunty today in that Popeye's video. "I'll do what I want. Fuck off! My health is my business! What about smokers?" As she furiously shovels french fries into her pie hole. I wanted to reach through the computer screen and punch her in the face.  How she has ever had a friend (much less a long-term boyfriend) is absolutely beyond me.

And why does she act like everything is so black and white? Like the only options in life are either pigging out on fast food everyday in order to be happy or eating only kale for the rest of your life in order to live a long time? That's basically what she said in so many words. Umm, that's not the case at all. But you cannot rationalize with or explain basic concepts to somebody this fucking stupid and arrogant at the same time.

I do not wish well on her because she is a disgusting human being on the inside, but I hope she doesn't die. I want to continue to watch the train wreck unfold as long as possible.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 26, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> Not the same angles I know but
> 
> Sept 29 2018 vs today
> View attachment 949947View attachment 949949



Yup, sure looks like the same 367 pounds she's been claiming for the last 2 years to me.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Sep 26, 2019)

Kamov Ka-52 said:


> Nobody cares about your shitty videos, quit being an attention whore and do a flip.
> 
> 
> Embed the video exceptional individual.
> ...


That huge fucking sammich looks absolutely dainty in those massive Mickey Mouse hands. JFC.

ETA: this absolute gem


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Sep 26, 2019)

So what's the most entertaining outcome to the surgery saga?

She dies on the operating table
She becomes bed-bound because of non-compliance and dies from sepsis
She reveals the surgery was fake
Video where she claims 'Oh my god you guise it was honestly gonna totally happen, but those doctors called it off at the last minute for some crazy reason tee-hee' as she shovels Pizza Pizza into her maw
She attempts to memoryhole it by never mentioning it again
She decides 'surgery just isn't for me you guuuuiiiiseee so I'm gonna start an apricot seed and under-ripe fruit smoothie diet to shrink my cysts naturally!'
Edit:
Spent 500 man-hours in paint.net, pls no bully


----------



## Pargon (Sep 26, 2019)

Kamov Ka-52 said:


> So what's the most entertaining outcome to the surgery saga?
> 
> She dies on the operating table
> She becomes bed-bound because of non-compliance and dies from sepsis
> ...


Even money, 4 or 6.


----------



## Sham (Sep 26, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Yup, sure looks like the same 367 pounds she's been claiming for the last 2 years to me.



She actually "admitted" to gaining 10 or so pounds, then insisted she's now back down to 375 because she's "not binging." Just eating fast food 20 times a week. But congratulations on controlling yourself, Clotso. 

What a shock, another "I won't be talking about my weight anymore! My health is not your business!" rant. Bitch, you're the one who won't stop bringing it up.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 26, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> That huge fucking sammich looks absolutely dainty in those massive Mickey Mouse hands. JFC.
> 
> ETA: this absolute gem
> View attachment 950001



Foodgasm face notwithstanding, that eye makeup is unfortunate.  Once you hit a certain age, you need to be a bit more judicious on where you put your shimmer.


----------



## not (Sep 26, 2019)

Kamov Ka-52 said:


> She reveals the surgery was fake
> Video where she claims 'Oh my god you guise it was honestly gonna totally happen, but those doctors called it off at the last minute for some crazy reason tee-hee' as she shovels Pizza Pizza into her maw
> She attempts to memoryhole it by never mentioning it again
> She decides 'surgery just isn't for me you guuuuiiiiseee so I'm gonna start an apricot seed and under-ripe fruit smoothie diet to shrink my cysts naturally!


Can I go with "All of the above"?


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Sep 26, 2019)

"Like listen to Jesus people! When
Jesus said ye who have never sinned cast the first stone," Chantal preaches as she gestures with her french fry for emphasis. She then goes on to ridicule smokers. Wasn't she a smoker in her younger days? Hallelujah!

Blessed are those who are persecuted because of righteousness, for theirs is the kingdom of gravy.


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Sep 26, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> She was extra cunty today in that Popeye's video. "I'll do what I want. Fuck off! My health is my business! What about smokers?"



It never ceases to amaze me how these unrepentent hams pull the wHaT AbOuT SmOkers!!??? line every single time someone points out they are consciously and willingly eating themselves into major disease and an early demise.

Yes, what about smokers? You know, people who areregularly lectured by doctors, governments and small children in the street on how what they're doing will kill them and how they need to stop and have been since the 1960s. Eleventy billion years ago when I was a small child, it was already a huge social issue to the point five year olds could parrot that smoking causes lung cancer. It is something that is now generally accepted as as utterly socially and medically irresponsible in pregnancy as guzzling vodka. Smokers are people who have to look at giant warning notices and photographs of amputated limbs, blackened lungs straight from the autopsy table, grim birth defects and diseased hearts ripped straight from the chests of corpses every time they want to buy a pack of cigarettes. Cigarettes are taxed massively, smokers are lectured by everyone, laughed at when they get cancer, told  they smell (fairly, because they do), told kissing them is like kissing an ashtray (again, harsh but fair), legally required to stand outside in the cold to smoke even in pubs now, and it's considered a mark of total low class sewer trash to smoke around babies and young children now. The cigarette maufacturers are also banned from advertsing near schools and other places where kids could be see them. Yeah, so what about the smokers, Chantel? Are you actually delusional enough to think smoking is a socially aceptable habit these days or that nobody ever tells them they are killing themselves and should stop?



> As she furiously shovels french fries into her pie hole. I wanted to reach through the computer screen and punch her in the face.  How she has ever had a friend (much less a long-term boyfriend) is absolutely beyond me.



Apparently there's a dick for every hole as long as both parties are not picky about what the other looks, acts or smells like?



> nd why does she act like everything is so black and white? Like the only options in life are either pigging out on fast food everyday in order to be happy or eating only kale for the rest of your life in order to live a long time?



Sofie Hagen does this too. It's a really common attitude in huge aggressive fatties and I think they are entirely unaware that it just signals to the rest of us that eating large amounts of slop compulsively is the only thing that gives them a temporary sense of happiness, and as such they cannot think about a life without it,and if that means being a giant, sick hambeast as a consequence, well, so be it.



> I do not wish well on her because she is a disgusting human being on the inside, but I hope she doesn't die. I want to continue to watch the train wreck unfold as long as possible.



I honestly have no empathy for this one at all. She's a smirking bag of greed, lies, and unwholesome personality traits, just pure nastiness in human form, so fuck her if she does croak.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 26, 2019)

Her “what I eat is my business” argument would be fair if she was just a food channel from the start, however she’s been back and fourth multiple times playing at being the keto queen, the vegan queen, the fasting queen, the OMAD queen etc.. on and on until it seems like her binge eating is just a copout because she can’t stick at a diet

if you’re going to constantly advertise on a YouTube channel that you are trying to lose weight and you are in the middle of a “journey” as she calls it then don’t be surprised when people try to hold you accountable when you do nothing but shovel food in your face. Unhealthy food at that.

The level of denial she’s in is amazing, she can delete comments and moderate her social media all she likes but she can’t ignore the scale number going up or her clothes not fitting. If she makes it through this surgery (if it happens) she’s going to use that as an excuse why she hasn’t lost weight.


----------



## Pargon (Sep 26, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> She then goes on to ridicule smokers. Wasn't she a smoker in her younger days?


I, an on/off smoker (currently on because work stress) will handle this one.

When someone gives me a dirty look for smoking (which is extremely rare because smoking, unlike stuffing your face with pound after pound of landfill runoff, has been sufficiently regulated and socially stigmatized that you can only ever do it in the company of other smokers or in the privacy of your own property) I don't light up two more cigarettes at the same time like a petulant child to spite the person. I tell them to fuck off and let them, and me, get on with our respective days.

Unlike chronic overeaters, I can fit in a single airline seat and I don't threaten to crush small children. I can stop more or less when I like and I'm not tempted to drop $30 at the drive-thru tobacconist every other day.

Finally, and this may be the most salient point, _I do not make a YouTube channel and fill it with videos bordering on fetish material smoking an entire pack while I discuss fucking someone whilst using rat feces as lube._

EDIT: @LetThemEatCake made some similar points. Semper Fi, friend.


----------



## Ellana (Sep 26, 2019)

This may be interpreted as MOTI. I'm not. Her denial through this video is hilarious.
"Listen to Jesus people! When Jesus said, 'Ye who ... have never sinned cast the first stone'" 
Get the fuck out of here Cuntal. Misquoting completely negates her already weak argument. 
She really is going to reap what she has sown. Her rejection of tough love and criticism will be her downfall. 

I wonder when we'll hear from her again if her surgery happens. December? January? She said she won't make videos about her weight, her health, what she eats. From what others have said she is going to be in a world of pain if she survives this surgery. 

No health videos? Does she expect to be mukbanging after surgery? 

The amount of mukbang videos she has put out led me to believe she expects to die on the table. Now I see that she is completely ignorant of what she is going to endure. I bet 10 beef n'cheddars the horrific complications her weight has on her surgery and postop has been addressed by every medical professional she has seen or will soon see and for Chantal, it goes through one ear and out the other. She knows what's best for her!


----------



## Twinkie (Sep 26, 2019)

One of the dumbest things about this is that she judges other people constantly.


----------



## marjoram (Sep 26, 2019)

Ellana said:


> ... I bet 10 beef n'cheddars the horrific complications her weight has on her surgery and postop has been addressed by every medical professional she has seen or will soon see and for Chantal, it goes through one ear and out the other. She knows what's best for her!



Absolutely.  Problem is, the doctors have been addressing her like they would any other normally intelligent adult.  They didn't realize they where dealing with CHANTAL--where you need to dumb down everything to the level of a brain damaged three year old.  All those strange words just confuse her....and make her hongry...


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Sep 26, 2019)

Ellana said:


> This may be interpreted as MOTI. I'm not. Her denial through this video is hilarious.
> "Listen to Jesus people! When Jesus said, 'Ye who ... have never sinned cast the first stone'"
> Get the fuck out of here Cuntal. Misquoting completely negates her already weak argument.
> She really is going to reap what she has sown. Her rejection of tough love and criticism will be her downfall.



I'm so glad she brought up the bible. Let's see...

"But let every man prove his own work, and then shall he have rejoicing in himself alone, and not in another. " (Worry about your own shit and leave others to figure out their own failures/achievements on their own... even the smokers or those who might also be overweight and/or eat fast food)

"For the day of the Lord of hosts shall be upon every one that is proud and lofty, and upon every one that is lifted up; and he shall be brought low." (Pride goeth before a fall, bitch.)

"Though you clothe yourself with crimson, though you adorn yourself with ornaments of gold, though you enlarge your eyes with paint, in vain you will make yourself fair; your lovers will despise you; they will seek your life." (Put as much lipstick on this pig as you like, no one can stand you. And for the record, 'seeking your life' doesn't mean they want to emulate you.)

"Be not among winebibbers; among riotous eaters of flesh:  for the drunkard and the glutton shall come to poverty: and drowsiness shall clothe a man with rags." (Gluttony leaves you broke -- financially and otherwise -- and sloth doesn't help you achieve anything either. Obviously.)

I could go on, but those seemed pretty relevant.


----------



## sweetie_squad_4_lyfe (Sep 26, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> She was extra cunty today in that Popeye's video. "I'll do what I want. Fuck off! My health is my business! What about smokers?" As she furiously shovels french fries into her pie hole. I wanted to reach through the computer screen and punch her in the face.  How she has ever had a friend (much less a long-term boyfriend) is absolutely beyond me.
> 
> And why does she act like everything is so black and white? Like the only options in life are either pigging out on fast food everyday in order to be happy or eating only kale for the rest of your life in order to live a long time? That's basically what she said in so many words. Umm, that's not the case at all. But you cannot rationalize with or explain basic concepts to somebody this fucking stupid and arrogant at the same time.
> 
> I do not wish well on her because she is a disgusting human being on the inside, but I hope she doesn't die. I want to continue to watch the train wreck unfold as long as possible.


i remember when i was a kid i would chastise the neighbor lady for smoking because it's bad for you and i just couldnt understand why anyone would smoke since we all know it's incredibly unhealthy. god, i was an obnoxious kid. anyway, just because smokers arent healthy doesnt mean its any better to kill yourself with food. also, her channel was supposed to be a weightloss channel at some point right? imagine a smoker making a channel dedicated to documenting their journey of quitting smoking then switching gears into telling others its none of their business and other people are unhealthy too, you know.


----------



## Who Now (Sep 26, 2019)

Has she even addressed the hormonal crash she is going to have? I  thought they would have started her on hormone treatments to ease her into menopause. But maybe they just let you ride it out cold turkey?  Other than talking about not being to have children after the surgery, I don't think I've heard her talk about this too much


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Sep 26, 2019)

Let's talk about the end because some shady shit went down there. She's still gobbling the burger then it cuts to her claiming she had been 'napping' and the end of the mukbang wasn't filmed as a result. Napping with her mukbang tray in place and a food wrapper... and the camera suddenly stops recording while she was still awake to see a message that it was full? Sure Chantal. 

Options include just passing out (such health!), a rant she regretted immediately, or she accidentally flashed her second chicken sandwich after ranting at her viewership about moderation and how she's not binging.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 26, 2019)

If you have to justify your behavior by trying to deflect it onto someone doing something 'worse', that's pretty much you saying you have no argument. I don't think smoking is even that much more unhealthy than what she's doing.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Sep 26, 2019)

Sham said:


> Spot on. All that's missing is the word "honestly" every other sentence.
> 
> Regarding Bibi - I had seen her say something strange once, but couldn't recall the video it was in. I just now found it again. She's talking about a dream she had where she had an amazing, perfect life. At around 8:50 she appears to slip up and say, "And I was really with Bibi" (in the dream.) Not sure if I'm misinterpreting it, but it makes it sound like she's admitting they're not together in real life.


Cap of that moment (she says Bibi not Beiber). I don't think you're misinterpreting it, myself.


----------



## sgtpepper (Sep 26, 2019)

The spiel of these obese youtubers is getting so old but it’s so stupid it is still hilarious.

NO ONE said your mukbangs need to be greasy shit food. How about you eat a salad or some chicken and vegetables once in awhile. They act like mukbangs automatically entails a Big Mac. No, bitch, you just use it as an excuse


----------



## irishAzoth (Sep 26, 2019)

Kamov Ka-52 said:


> So what's the most entertaining outcome to the surgery saga?
> 
> She dies on the operating table
> She becomes bed-bound because of non-compliance and dies from sepsis
> ...


Give me 3
it would so amazing if Chantal just comes with a video day of or after revealing the whole thing was a charade because for the first time she would be putting effort into something besides shoving food down her gullet


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 26, 2019)

sgtpepper said:


> How about you eat a salad or some chicken and vegetables once in awhile.


She has. And she looks miserable doing it. And no one watches those videos... feeders are really only interested in watching her eat fatty garbage.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Sep 26, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> If you have to justify your behavior by trying to deflect it onto someone doing something 'worse', that's pretty much you saying you have no argument. I don't think smoking is even that much more unhealthy than what she's doing.


I agree. To me, it's kind of the same thing as someone saying "There are starving kids in Africa" if you throw leftover food away. Or if you complain about a toothache, and somebody says, "It could be worse. Think of all the people in the world who have cancer!" 

They are not related! Both situations are unfortunate, but knowing someone in another state who has cancer does not make my intense toothache any less painful. And my leftover food won't help any starving people anywhere in the world unless I physically walk it over to them. 

To quote Chantal, "You know what I mean?"


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Sep 26, 2019)

I'm sure the docs have explained the risks to Chantal until they're blue in the face. The problem is, people like Chantal only hear what they want to hear, no matter what is actually said.  She's a real Dunning-Kruger case. She doesn't realise how dumb she is, as such she has zero humility and is therefore arrogant enough to think doctors know nothing, if what they know and tell her contradicts 'her truth' or what makes her comfortable. She's probably the type of patient that medical people just despise due to her total inability to comply with instructions or realise the gravity of her own medical situation.

Honestly, I feel sorry for any surgical team that is tasked with keeping this utter fleshwaste alive while burrowing through her bulk, and for the nurses and aides who have to wash, toilet and heave her around post-surgery, if she survives it.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 26, 2019)

Kamov Ka-52 said:


> Nobody cares about your shitty videos, quit being an attention whore and do a flip.
> 
> 
> Embed the video exceptional individual.
> ...


Finally! The Chantal we all know is back. When she said 'weight loss journey is bullshit' I almost cheered -Chantal, you get it. We've been calling your each of your weight loss journey's bullshit for years. We knew you lied. We saw you getting fatter & fatter.

I can't believe at the end of your life you finally understand what we've been saying.
We remember the days you stuffed your face & told us that some food was worth being fat for.
We remember the Vegan lies.
The gym workouts. The pyramids, crystals, healing stones, grape fasts & the million other weight loss journey's you've been on -we called them bullshit each time & we were right. Too bad this realization only comes at the end. October 3rd, the end. Whether you survive by some miracle or hang on by a thread, your life will be over. The final journey.
So, eat up! Use those fat acceptance hashtags, document your final days & always remember, you called us haters -but in the end, we were right.
It's been a while since I could say this, but, this is fun.


----------



## Nachtalb (Sep 26, 2019)

Hahahaha "like,listen to Jesus,people!" Lol when did she ever give any fucks about religion? Gurl probably only sticks to 1 out of the 10 commandments yet lectures others like it's her business. Gorl might want to consider scrubbing herself down with some holy water before the surgery too, so that she can wash away her sins in case she croaks on the operating table.

I'm almost surprised she doesn't show any empathy towards smokers because, ya know, they're fellow addicts, no? She frequently portrays herself as this poor (food) addict who can't control her cravings (when it fits her agenda,often after she has failed yet another attempt at a diet) and asks for sympathy because of it, but looks down on other peoples vices and holds it against them. Bleh I can't stand her whataboutism.

Chantal has always looked like a fool to me (in many ways) but she just looks absolutely ridiculous arguing in her car with herself all by herself.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Sep 26, 2019)

The fat bitch smoked until a few years ago. She was on camera smoking during her St. Patrick's Day video where her old high school friends felt bad for her and invited her to their party. She proceeded to act like an awkward twat and film it, and filmed the group outside smoking. She's admitted numerous times that she was a smoker for years. Of course she was.

She's said all of this anti-weight-loss stuff before. Usually this part of the cycle is short-lived and ends in a trip to the hospital for sympathy, followed by a new diet plan and accompanying haul. I guess she has the hospital part covered already. 

You could tell from the beginning of the video that she's real close to chimping out. I wonder if it's because she watched another reaction video, or because they're adjusting her medication, or because she's freaking out as the surgery date draws closer. Is there any medical reason for tapering her off any of her meds aside from the blood thinners? Fingers crossed for one last decent chimpout.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 26, 2019)

LetThemEatCake said:


> Honestly, I feel sorry for any surgical team that is tasked with keeping this utter fleshwaste alive while burrowing through her bulk, and for the nurses and aides who have to wash, toilet and heave her around post-surgery, if she survives it.



This is a good point. Forgive me if this is too PL, but I know a paramedic who injured his back helping lift a 500+ pound woman.  Had to have multiple surgeries and he still has recurring pain. 

I'd actually wonder if these injuries will become even more common the fatter people continue to get.


----------



## Gorl Talk (Sep 26, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> Let's talk about the end because some shady shit went down there. She's still gobbling the burger then it cuts to her claiming she had been 'napping' and the end of the mukbang wasn't filmed as a result.



I'm pretty sure she says "I've been yapping" and the camera cut out while she was talking. It's at 13:30 in the video.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 26, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> This is a good point. Forgive me if this is too PL, but I know a paramedic who injured his back helping lift a 500+ pound woman.  Had to have multiple surgeries and he still has recurring pain.
> 
> I'd actually wonder if these injuries will become even more common the fatter people continue to get.


My mother is a nurse. She has back and shoulder issues, in no small part from having to help drag massively overweight patients around. She got in trouble because she let a 500 pound patient slide out of a wheelchair a few years ago. But realistically, what is my 180 pound, 55 year old mother going to be able to do to stop that? The guy would have ended up on the floor anyway, she just would be hurt as well. 

I think it was on one of those British weight loss shows that are all over YouTube, one hospital had a team of big, strong men whos entire job was going around to different departments all day, to help nurses move obese patients. They had a hydraulic lift for the really insanely overweight ones.


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Sep 26, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> I think it was on one of those British weight loss shows that are all over YouTube, one hospital had a team of big, strong men whos entire job was going around to different departments all day, to help nurses move obese patients. They had a hydraulic lift for the really insanely overweight ones.



Yeah, I've seen a whole documentary about British bariatic ambulance guys. There's a clip from it here.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Sep 26, 2019)

Gorl Talk said:


> I'm pretty sure she says "I've been yapping" and the camera cut out while she was talking. It's at 13:30 in the video.


Thanks for straightening me out, I totally heard "napping".


----------



## sweetie_squad_4_lyfe (Sep 26, 2019)

LetThemEatCake said:


> I'm sure the docs have explained the risks to Chantal until they're blue in the face. The problem is, people like Chantal only hear what they want to hear, no matter what is actually said.  She's a real Dunning-Kruger case. She doesn't realise how dumb she is, as such she has zero humility and is therefore arrogant enough to think doctors know nothing, if what they know and tell her contradicts 'her truth' or what makes her comfortable. She's probably the type of patient that medical people just despise due to her total inability to comply with instructions or realise the gravity of her own medical situation.
> 
> Honestly, I feel sorry for any surgical team that is tasked with keeping this utter fleshwaste alive while burrowing through her bulk, and for the nurses and aides who have to wash, toilet and heave her around post-surgery, if she survives it.


even if she dies, she will still be a major pain in the ass. imagine having to move 400 lbs of literal dead weight out of a hospital bed onto the morgue table, probably need to put 2 or 3 next to each other, and cant fit her into one of those drawers where bodies go. they might have to stick her in a general purpose freezer or something lol



Who Now said:


> Has she even addressed the hormonal crash she is going to have? I  thought they would have started her on hormone treatments to ease her into menopause. But maybe they just let you ride it out cold turkey?  Other than talking about not being to have children after the surgery, I don't think I've heard her talk about this too much


her hormones are probably already fucked considering she has cysts and her hair is falling out. it likely wont change stuff for her too much.



Rabbit Bones said:


> My mother is a nurse. She has back and shoulder issues, in no small part from having to help drag massively overweight patients around. She got in trouble because she let a 500 pound patient slide out of a wheelchair a few years ago. But realistically, what is my 180 pound, 55 year old mother going to be able to do to stop that? The guy would have ended up on the floor anyway, she just would be hurt as well.
> 
> I think it was on one of those British weight loss shows that are all over YouTube, one hospital had a team of big, strong men whos entire job was going around to different departments all day, to help nurses move obese patients. They had a hydraulic lift for the really insanely overweight ones.


i bet that would be chantals dream lol. have a team of basically body builders paying attention to her and lifting her.


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Sep 26, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> My mother is a nurse. She has back and shoulder issues, in no small part from having to help drag massively overweight patients around. She got in trouble because she let a 500 pound patient slide out of a wheelchair a few years ago. But realistically, what is my 180 pound, 55 year old mother going to be able to do to stop that?



Nothing. Absolutely nothing. It takes entire teams of big, strong men to wrangle these supersized hams and basically, the only safe way aftera  point is a team + hydraulic equipment, harnesses, that sort of thing. There's nothing a single nurse could do in that situation witha  falling ham and she should not ever be expected to get crushed or get a career-ending injury just to be a hero.

It's not just the impossibility of a normal size, normal strength individual of either sex being able to deal with 500lb-er, it's also the fact it's 500lb of unbalanced flesh sloshing around in stretched-out skin. It's like trying to handle a fucking giant underfilled waterbed as opposed to a normal firm mattress.

I've had the experience of getting an overweight (not supersized at all, but definitely rather overweight), very flabby and weak elderly relative off the floor when they had fallen and banged their head and it was insane just trying to keep a grip on a limb which is basically like marshmallow.  You try to get a grip and your hands just keep sinking further and further into the fat deposits, you never have anything solid to grip, you never get to the bone because they are overpadded. And it hurts them when you pull or lift them, because they have no core strength, no muscle tone, and basically no bodily purchase on their own structure. Their own dead weight pulls on them and hurts, they kind of stretch as gravity works its magic on them as you try to lift them upwards. They can't get their legs under them and push their own weight upward like a fit person can. They; haven't been able to get up off a floor on their own for decades so  have stopped trying and they have lost all ability to even remember HOW to at that point. It's like handling jelly, upset, crying jelly. It's a fucking nightmare. It took multiple attempts, a lot of coaxing and getting them furniture to grip as I pulled/lifted them in the end. How nurses wrangle giant hams without equipment is beyond me. Apology is that is a PL but it seems relevent. I dunno.


----------



## Gorl Talk (Sep 26, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> Thanks for straightening me out, I totally heard "napping".



Well I went back and rewatched that portion of the video, because I 100% could believe she'd dozed off during filming. That would have been (as far as I know) a new development in this ongoing disaster, but wouldn't surprise me a bit.

Also: fuck how is it possible to eat fries that loudly


----------



## vroomrustproof (Sep 26, 2019)

Hey

Another mukbang

She's fattening herself up to be cut like a piggy by that doctor


----------



## Or Else What (Sep 26, 2019)

LetThemEatCake said:


> Reminds me. There's a UK weight loss surgery docu-type show Weight Loss Ward, set in the fattest town in the UK - Sunderland -  which featured a woman who got the surgery, lost a shitload of weight, and went full-tilt into an opiate (codeine in this case) addiction within a year of the surgery because she hadn't dealt with childood sexual abuse issues at all. She was also a former alcoholic. The show talks about how many of the patients switch from using food as their crutch to something else.


Similar to how so many of the UK heroin addicts who go on methadone long term and manage to stick to their scrip -ie the 'successes'- develop alcohol problems.


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Sep 26, 2019)

Or Else What said:


> Similar to how so many of the UK heroin addicts who go on methadone long term and manage to stick to their scrip -ie the 'successes'- develop alcohol problems.



Ah right? Not an area of addiction I'm really familiar with, thankfully. 

Thinking about it, I do remember though, how Amy Winehouse got off the heroin and crack etc only to become a major drunk and end up dying from drinking two bottles of vodka in an evening or whatever.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 26, 2019)

I guess what chafes me the most is how she's all "none of your damn business" after she spent two freaking years making it everyone's business, even trying to ruin people's Thanksgiving with vegan propaganda and shit.

Not to mention, how many times now has she said she needs the audience for "accountability" (which has _never _worked, but she still always said it)  So when they offer accountability, she blocks them and insults them.

I say: eat up, Clotso.  Fatten yourself up for surgery!  Be like those autopsy pictures you used to leer at late at night!  

I am still thinking that come the 3rd (one short week away) the docs will take one look at her and say "nope" and send her home.  If she _does_ get rejected for surgery, it will be lulzier for us; getting surgery means she'll barely be able to upload at all, assuming she survives.

This is one of her most obnoxious videos ever, right at the top tier of the canon.  Nobody sounds dumber than her when she gets all righteous and dismissive.  I hope she does not die on the operating table; that's too easy a way out.  I hope she survives in abject misery as just reward for all her shit.  It is the only thing that could save her at this point, to be honest.


----------



## Strine (Sep 27, 2019)

Her makeup hasn't looked this bad in... I don't think it's ever been so bad, at least not in any video I've seen. We almost need another thread for her stunneen makeup; at least ALR does the same garbage mall goth look every day, but Cuntal discovers a new way to look like a drowned whore in every video. Chantal is overlining her lips more and more as her fat crushes them into pursing, in candy pink no less, while using ludicrously dark would-be contouring, rouge, and shitty glitter eyeliner.

She's really gleeful in her last few videos (glee, in Chantal's case, manifests as being a brazen cunt) because she doesn't have to pretend to be on a diet, but her surgeon is going to be furious with her. She will have gained at least 20 pounds since her consultation by surgery day. Consider the amount of calories it would take just to maintain her weight, and then consider how many more she must be eating to gain a pound a day the way she is. I actually can only bring myself to watch a few videos a month, and so her significant weight gain is very apparent to me. Methinks the scale will show 370 though, if she ever walks again to get onto it.

It's true that after large weightloss, former fatties often find themselves confronted with whatever emotional dysfunction made them hamplanets and then abuse another substance instead. It's idle speculation in Chantal's case though; she's just mindlessly eating herself to death exactly like a goldfish. How eerie that last October was when she really started going downhill, because this October is when she's going to go off a cliff. It's not likely she'll die in surgery - it's far likelier than it would be for a thin person, but it's still not actually likely by any reckoning - but between recovery from major surgery at 450lbs and her current fugue state of eating like a demented pig, she's going to be bedbound before long.

Seeing something this dark actually play out is a little difficult, but if you ever feel bad, reflect on the fact that there are people in her YT comments - many of whom aren't even feeder fetishists - who are encouraging this kind of thinking; these people are sick. It doesn't matter what anybody says, anyway; Chantal is fat, selfish white trash of the worst kind, and this was always her fate - this is a woman who has literally never been on a diet; nevermind stuck to it - she's GAINED WEIGHT on every diet she's laid claim to. Someone who is so selfish and frivolous with their own body and life could never be persuaded or dissuaded to do anything except whatever she wants, which is eat everything. It's like when you see seagulls eating baby turtles in nature documentaries: it's going to happen, it's happening right now, and you might feel bad, but nature is going to take its course. She's eating herself to death in earnest, that's all there is to it. I'm just hoping for some good drama after the surgery, considering Bibi has peaced out and Peetz won't have any use for her when she's unable to drive.


----------



## Barbarella (Sep 27, 2019)

I clearly remember her saying she has an enlarged liver and has to fast for this surgery. But I don’t remember the time period. Was it a week? If so, tomorrow the fast should start. Although Chantel may decide a week is five days. 

Likely she’ll decide it’s one day 

You ever see those surgery shows where they cut into fat people? All those pounds of glistening, yellow fat are shot through their bodies. Chantel has so much the surgeons are actually going to have to look through her greasy fat abdomen to find her organs.

I think, if she goes through with it, it’ll be a bedbound saga. She’ll hurt, won’t get up, but her appetite won’t change and her mom, Bibi, whoever is there is going to have to bring her fast food or be bitched at. Plus she knows the delivery services. And the more she eats, the less she moves, the fatter she’ll get until she cannot get up, even if the pain is gone.

She needs YouTube though, so it’ll be interesting to see what she does about that. she can’t pretend she’s up. Will she lie about complications?


----------



## Swagstika (Sep 27, 2019)

Kamov Ka-52 said:


> Edit:
> Spent 500 man-hours in paint.net, pls no bully
> View attachment 950013


"SSSSXLBBW takes 12 inches in public and begs for more"


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Sep 27, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> I do not wish well on her because she is a disgusting human being on the inside, but I hope she doesn't die. I want to continue to watch the train wreck unfold as long as possible.



Amen sis, we think alike.

Assuming the surgery isn’t a lie, my money is on the beginning of her bed bound saga an opioid abuse. Since she won’t be able to drive to the nearest Arby’s at will, Bibi has to work (on top of not giving a shit about her) and Peetz doesn’t have a car, I think she will switch her _food addiction _towards something else, most likely painkillers.

But also :


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 27, 2019)

Her hysterectomy journey sure is full of creativity and originality.  Here, she gives a choice between having icepicks shoved in our ears or having hydrochloric acid poured in our eyes.

She's gonna be sooo busy, eh?  Out of town this weekend?  I wonder if that mystery thing she had to tell Peetz off camera is among her plans?

Only one more video in her last week?  I guess she wants one final superbinge without being bothered...


----------



## Twinkie (Sep 27, 2019)

It's funny how Peetz isn't afraid to say things to her like she's made of gravy or whatever, but he's still her biggest enabler. Chantal wouldn't be laughing if Peetz said shit like that to her _and_ refused to eat fast food with her. In that case he'd be considered a boolleee like the rest of us.

Anyway, we don't know that Bibi and Chintal's family will be such pushovers as Peetz. If they refuse to bring her junk food then she _will  _lose a good chunk of weight during recovery because Peetz has no car to bring her anything. Maybe that's what Chantal is counting on, actually.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Sep 27, 2019)

My money is on Chantal having the surgery and making a full, albeit difficult, recovery. She won't go away that easily.

I think she's eating all the fast food she can because she sees this as her last chance to do so before a magical life-changing surgery, but every pound she gains will make healing that much more difficult. 

She probably also thinks this hysterectomy will be the change she needs to finally kickstart a true and honest weightloss journey. I'm sure she's promised herself that she's really gonna do it this time, _after_ surgery. That'll be the clean slate she needs. She's just putting on this "my weight, my business" show because she failed to lose the weight her doctors asked her to lose before surgery. 

I mean we all know she'll fail like she always does, but she never seems to grasp that. All part of the Chantal cycle.


----------



## Testostrogen (Sep 27, 2019)

Has Chantal ever posted a video of her straight up crying like ALR does sometimes? I just wanna see the reality of her situation sink in as she has a mental breakdown.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 27, 2019)

Testostrogen said:


> Has Chantal ever posted a video of her straight up crying like ALR does sometimes? I just wanna see the reality of her situation sink in as she has a mental breakdown.



She’s squeezed out a few crocodile tears during her “I’m sorry you were right guys” videos that I’ve seen but the most I’ve seen her eyes water was when she did the cheesy spicy noodle mukbang


----------



## sperginity (Sep 27, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> My mother is a nurse. She has back and shoulder issues, in no small part from having to help drag massively overweight patients around. She got in trouble because she let a 500 pound patient slide out of a wheelchair a few years ago. But realistically, what is my 180 pound, 55 year old mother going to be able to do to stop that? The guy would have ended up on the floor anyway, she just would be hurt as well.
> 
> I think it was on one of those British weight loss shows that are all over YouTube, one hospital had a team of big, strong men whos entire job was going around to different departments all day, to help nurses move obese patients. They had a hydraulic lift for the really insanely overweight ones.


nurses fuck up their backs often this way, and hospitals put a bunch of expensive equipment in place to try and reduce insurance costs, and made protocols demanding the equipments use, but it hasn't put much of a dent in the problem. Using crane lifts and calling half the floor's CNAs to help move someone is not the kind of behavior you get from the type of person who becomes a nurse.


----------



## howzitgoing (Sep 27, 2019)

Who Now said:


> Has she even addressed the hormonal crash she is going to have? I  thought they would have started her on hormone treatments to ease her into menopause. But maybe they just let you ride it out cold turkey?  Other than talking about not being to have children after the surgery, I don't think I've heard her talk about this too much



I'm trying to not PL here, but I know for a fact that many people who have the exact same surgery have to ride it out cold turkey. Within a couple of days you're having hot flashes that make you feel like you're burning from the inside out and your hormones are going wild; and combined with the intense pain, opiate constipation, etc. it's _not a good time_.

If she goes through with it and survives the operation, this will be entertaining as hell.


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Sep 27, 2019)

This convo about moving deathfat patients around reminds me of one of Death By Jen's stories. I know a lot of people in this thread have watched her too so I hope it's not too OT!

She was in the hospital and they didn't have a bariatric ambulance for her journey home. She also mentions not feeling secure on the stretcher. They pull up to the driveway. About halfway through getting her off the ambulance,_ the entire stretcher, _with her on it, tips to the side and knocks over one of the two EMTs who hits his head on the pavement. (Her arm also 'pops', but who gives a fuck).

They had to call the fire department (lol) and moved her onto a "canvas thing with handles on it" (I think it's one of those sling-type things they use to transfer patients?).

The EMT was off work for "a number of months" because of the head injury. She speculates that there was something wrong with him already, because he was nodding off in the ambulance (ie. she thinks he was drunk). No idea if that part is true, or added to make her feel better about the situation.



Spoiler: Video with rough timestamp



It's a really long story and she's shit at telling it, watch it on 2x speed if you're really determined to put yourself through it.


----------



## Painted Pig (Sep 27, 2019)

pinkbutterfly said:


> This convo about moving deathfat patients around reminds me of one of Death By Jen's stories. I know a lot of people in this thread have watched her too so I hope it's not too OT!
> 
> She was in the hospital and they didn't have a bariatric ambulance for her journey home. She also mentions not feeling secure on the stretcher. They pull up to the driveway. About halfway through getting her off the ambulance,_ the entire stretcher, _with her on it, tips to the side and knocks over one of the two EMTs who hits his head on the pavement. (Her arm also 'pops', but who gives a fuck).
> 
> ...


7:14 "but I regress" all these fats are so stupid.


----------



## Beluga (Sep 27, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> 7:14 "but I regress" all these fats are so stupid.


She's not that wrong though is she


----------



## simulated goat (Sep 27, 2019)

Nachtalb said:


> Hahahaha "like,listen to Jesus,people!" Lol when did she ever give any fucks about religion? Gurl probably only sticks to 1 out of the 10 commandments yet lectures others like it's her business. Gorl might want to consider scrubbing herself down with some holy water before the surgery too, so that she can wash away her sins in case she croaks on the operating table.


Personally, I wonder if the 'super seekrit' meeting on Sunday is church related. IIRC she is nominally catholic, perhaps she is recieving Extreme Unction in case she croaks during surgery.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Sep 27, 2019)

Aren't half her meds prescribed by either the "eating disorder clinic" or the pay-as-you-go weight loss doctor? It's probably an appointment with one of those two.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Sep 27, 2019)

Testostrogen said:


> Has Chantal ever posted a video of her straight up crying like ALR does sometimes? I just wanna see the reality of her situation sink in as she has a mental breakdown.



Funnily enough I accidentally stumbled across this “I’m not ok” video last night that I hadn’t seen before.






(Posted on 29th Oct 2018 - watch from beginning)

I almost ALMOST empathised with her for a hot minute, but then I realised this video is a year old and since then, not only has she actively gained weight and had serious health scares but she *insists* on doing mukbangs cos “reasons” and is an absolute cunt to anyone who questions her flawless logic 

EDITED: to embed YouTube video


----------



## Antipathy (Sep 27, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> 7:14 "but I regress" all these fats are so stupid.


Incredible morbid obesity means that oxygen saturation in the blood is low and blood flow to the brain is slowed. If you half the width of a tube but maintain the same pressure, flow is actually reduced by a factor of 16, IIRC. This means that deathfats are essentially starving their brains of oxygen: they don't get as much blood into the brain as a normal person, and that blood is less oxygen rich.

Of course, being a deathfat also is a result from being stupid, as only a weapons grade tard could possibly stuff themselves to incredible obesity and continue to deny there's an issue. So being dumb makes you a deathfat, and being a deathfat makes you dumber.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Sep 27, 2019)

It makes me unreasonably angry when Chantal says she speaks French. Bitch, your toothless hick mountain-man Québècois garbage is just a step above Louisiana Creole mushmouth "French."

Also just caught up, sorry.


wheelpower said:


> Is this old or do we have a mcdonald's mukbang to look forward to?
> 
> View attachment 947684


Are we not gonna talk about that bag? _Livraison_ is "delivery." Bitch gets MacDo _delivered. She has a fucking car & still gets that shit *delivered. *_


clusterfuckk said:


> Whatever this cow has; must be pretty serious if it’s worth the risk to the doctor to potentially lose her on the table. They’ll probably have to intubate her which is always fun.


Thinking on it, do we know what Chantal's pain tolerance is like? Intubation is the least of her worries. You have a mild cough & a scratchy throat for maybe a day. With abdominal surgery, even someone with the mental fortitude to power through it would be, as Amberlynn would say, "in scruciating pain." 


Gawdamit said:


> Bibi is taking two weeks vaca to be at her beckoning call? I doubt it


Wait, did you mean "beck & call?"


Painted Pig said:


> 7:14 "but I regress" all these fats are so stupid.


Well, she's not wrong.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Sep 27, 2019)

Is there any evidence she can converse in French-Canadian? I've only seen her saying a few phrases, but anybody can do that. I can say _"nos da" _but it doesn't mean I can speak Welsh.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Sep 27, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> Is there any evidence she can converse in French-Canadian? I've only seen her saying a few phrases, but anybody can do that. I can say _"nos da" _but it doesn't mean I can speak Welsh.



As a bilingual person (rate me PL) I can confirm that while she knows a bit more french than your average unilingual canuck _mostly because she lives in shithole Gatineau/Ottawa area, plus Bibi probably speaks french in front of our gorl _she doesn’t *speak* french. She just parrots a few words.

The few times she translated a french expression to her audience she didn’t get it right.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Sep 27, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> She’s squeezed out a few crocodile tears during her “I’m sorry you were right guys” videos that I’ve seen but the most I’ve seen her eyes water was when she did the cheesy spicy noodle mukbang


And honestly that was the best content Chimptal has every put out. Just her fat mug, red faced and bulbous; tears dripping down her cheeks as she tries to shove another gargantuan bite in her mouth, while the rather mild (by hot noodle standards) noodles increase her blood pressure exponentially. 
It was a marvel to see.


----------



## Chantal’s skid marks (Sep 27, 2019)

I am hoping for a recovery, but with some wild side effects due to crashing hormone levels. Chantal goes bald! Chantal does a wig haul!  

Or she is too lazy to fully get mobile again, and a scooty-puff saga begins. Here comes Chantal, pushing moms (they're all bad) off the sidewalk in her giant motorized scooter. "Scoot with me and Peetz in the park"!  Pulling up to drive-thru windows on her scooter.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Sep 27, 2019)

bobafelty said:


> I am hoping for a recovery, but with some wild side effects due to crashing hormone levels. Chantal goes bald! Chantal does a wig haul!


She's already admitted to no longer bothering shaving down-below (during her nutrition-expert 'self-love' period), I am hoping for some kind of Yeti to emerge from the hospital after her lengthy recovery period.


----------



## AngelBitch (Sep 27, 2019)

bobafelty said:


> I am hoping for a recovery, but with some wild side effects due to crashing hormone levels. Chantal goes bald! Chantal does a wig haul!



considering she already had massive hair loss due to hormones being out of whack, she doesn't seem to have made the connection that it's gonna get exponentially worse post menopause. her hair powder nonsense isn't going to cut it, not when she's got a total of half a dozen hairs on her head. 

we laughed at her shopping hair on for that one short lived intro, but that's likely going to be reality from now on if this surgery actually happens.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 27, 2019)

AngelBitch said:


> considering she already had massive hair loss due to hormones being out of whack, she doesn't seem to have made the connection that it's gonna get exponentially worse post menopause. her hair powder nonsense isn't going to cut it, not when she's got a total of half a dozen hairs on her head.
> 
> we laughed at her shopping hair on for that one short lived intro, but that's likely going to be reality from now on if this surgery actually happens.



I hope she goes Homer Simpson level bald, imagining her with just a few hairs combed over to the side is hysterical

edited: spelling


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Sep 27, 2019)

AngelBitch said:


> considering she already had massive hair loss due to hormones being out of whack, she doesn't seem to have made the connection that it's gonna get exponentially worse post menopause.



I wonder if her hair loss also has to do with general fat person malnutrition?

She lives on utter glop - stuff made of highly processed simple carbs and a shit-tonnage of transfats. What she eats generally has little real nutritional value. Even her meat is generally the highly processed type. People who only eat highly processed meats tend not to get enough iron. Anaemia can cause hair loss. She eats fuck all vegetables, or fruits that aren't cooked in sugar and denatured of their vitamins either.

It's utterly bizarre that we've come to a point in human cultural evolution (or devolution) where a person can afford to eat so much, in order to get so big, while still on the lower rungs of society, and still suffer from poor nutrition.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Sep 27, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> She probably also thinks this hysterectomy will be the change she needs to finally kickstart a true and honest weightloss journey. I'm sure she's promised herself that she's really gonna do it this time, _after_ surgery. That'll be the clean slate she needs. She's just putting on this "my weight, my business" show because she failed to lose the weight her doctors asked her to lose before surgery.


She's going to be in for one fuck of a realization. It's surprising the number of women who think estrogen is why they cannot lose weight and that menopause means it will somehow be easier to successfully diet.  I have actually tried to explain to a woman why her perception that men lose weight easier because they have less estrogen does not mean she will lose weight easier when her estrogen plummets (alongside all her other hormones, like testosterone but never mind).  Chantal is so dumb yet so arrogant that she probably does believe she's going to shed pounds like magic once estrogen is removed from the equation.



BOLDYSPICY! said:


> Thinking on it, do we know what Chantal's pain tolerance is like? Intubation is the least of her worries. You have a mild cough & a scratchy throat for maybe a day. With abdominal surgery, even someone with the mental fortitude to power through it would be, as Amberlynn would say, "in scruciating pain."


She's gone to the ER with some of the most trivial complaints.  She almost went because she binged to the point that her diarrhea was hurting her asshole.  My money is on her having very low pain tolerance and will be in absolute hell for two months.  I can't believe this woman thinks she will be making content in the hospital or even after she gets home.  The reckoning she is facing will be awful and real.



LetThemEatCake said:


> I wonder if her hair loss also has to do with general fat person malnutrition?
> 
> She lives on utter glop - stuff made of highly processed simple carbs and a shit-tonnage of transfats. What she eats generally has little real nutritional value. Even her meat is generally the highly processed type. People who only eat highly processed meats tend not to get enough iron. Anaemia can cause hair loss. She eats fuck all vegetables, or fruits that aren't cooked in sugar and denatured of their vitamins either.
> 
> It's utterly bizarre that we've come to a point in human cultural evolution (or devolution) where a person can afford to eat so much, in order to get so big, while still on the lower rungs of society, and still suffer from poor nutrition.


When you see really fat women with substantial hair loss, it's generally not due to the vitamin and mineral malnutrition that comes with the typical fat-person diet. It's more likely due to severe hormone imbalance exacerbated by obesity.  A statistically significant number of women experience androgenic alopecia - male-pattern baldness, so-called because the hormone that causes it is "male" - by the time they enter menopause and the longer women live the higher the likelihood that they will develop visible hair loss.  Chantal was probably genetically likely to experience hair loss due to to DHT overproduction in her hair follicles, she exacerbated it via her weight, and was too lazy, stupid or vain to mitigate it properly with rogaine or nizoral shampoos.

In order to experience hair loss due to extremely deficient diets, you pretty much have to be experiencing such a low calorie diet that death looms.  If anemia was responsible for the degree of hair loss Chantal currently has, she wouldn't be functioning even at the reduced level she does.  She eats enough meats - even low quality - to have decent iron levels. And all that crap food she eats is fortified with various nutrients.  Even if her sole source for iron was the small amount in fortified white bread she'd not be anemic enough to experience such a massive amount of hair loss.  Her nutrition sucks for sure, and it shows on her skin and probably her nails (and especially her arteries).  But baldness like that generally is hormonal.


----------



## Twinkie (Sep 27, 2019)

Tons of people eat like shit and aren't _bald_. Something else is wrong with her, hormonal problem is a good bet given her other known health issues. 

I think she also said in a video that it runs in the family. Her mom or aunt or both (i dont recall) has thinning hair, though not as bad as hers.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Sep 27, 2019)

It will be interesting how she deals with the post surgical pain. Most "normal people have no appetite after a major surgery. Chantal uses food to cope with anything bordering on discomfort. Then eats more to ease boredom, which will also be plentiful during the recovery process. We've seen her re-binge on cheese right after blowing ass on a cheese binge. I can picture her demanding food from the nurses or dieticians and being told no. As can I see her rooking her family into bringing her "Poutin" in the hospital and being reprimanded.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 27, 2019)

I know she means this in some spoonie mental health way, but I'm laughing picturing Chintal just being thankful her absolutely fucked, train wreck of a body managed to slog through yet another day somehow.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 27, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> I know she means this in some spoonie mental health way, but I'm laughing picturing Chintal just being thankful her absolutely fucked, train wreck of a body managed to slog through yet another day somehow.
> View attachment 951412



She is the Queen of picking lame memes.  Anything self-serving that absolves laziness rings her bell.  And the dingbats applaud her.

If all you did today is _survive_, then the only thing you accomplished is not dying, which is a feat most of even the most wretched on the planet achieved today.

The whole point of life is to not merely survive, but to _live_.  It's _not_ OK to just survive; do something to improve yourself or learn something or achieve something, no matter how small. You can pat your own ass for surviving, but even if all you did today was _not_ dip anything in gravy or ranch dressing or guacamole for a change, _then_ you did something approximating OK.

And even "OK" is a pretty low bar to set for yourself. Why not try for "fairly decent" or "pretty good" once in a while, instead of failing in all aspects of life on a daily basis?

But look who I am talking about.  Never mind.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Sep 27, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> I know she means this in some spoonie mental health way, but I'm laughing picturing Chintal just being thankful her absolutely fucked, train wreck of a body managed to slog through yet another day somehow.
> View attachment 951412



So she’s acting like she deserves credit for not killing herself so far. But she is. Only slowly and in a much more socially acceptable way.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Sep 28, 2019)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> Are we not gonna talk about that bag? _Livraison_ is "delivery." Bitch gets MacDo _delivered. She has a fucking car & still gets that shit *delivered. *_



Can't eat in the car if you don't take the car


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Sep 28, 2019)

She survived what?

Her first day of pre-op liquid diet and she thought she would starve to death but miraculously didn’t?


----------



## c2829107 (Sep 28, 2019)

Hey guys, long time lurker, first time poster here. 
I'm sorry if this will sound too saccharine sweet, but you lads and lasses are doing God's work here. Visiting this thread has helped me to improve my own health because whenever I feel like going for a meal I look at some fresh hell that is "Big Al" or Chantal and think "Nah, I'll drink some tea and work out instead". For all overweight people who might read this: Losing weight is as easy/difficult as bearing with hunger for a while and working up a sweat. It might sound like it sucks, but once you make it a habit and get a taste of the progress (play on words intended and I know it's awful), you will never want to stop until you got rid of all the fat. All it takes is an honest attempt to change yourself.

It would be sad to see her eat herself into an early grave, however her awful personality does an amazing job at offsetting guilt for laughing at sick people. The amount of mental gymnastics one needs to go through to consistently be in denial of a dire situation like this is staggering, but I'm sure there are moments when she looks at herself in the mirror and gets horrified, at least if there's any self reflection left in her fat reservoirs. One can look at these people and see a great example of how not to be a good and honest fellow human being.

P. S. Sorry, if this post falls under "powerleveling" rule or generally sucks, please feel free do delete it if it's not up to KF standard.


----------



## Who Now (Sep 28, 2019)

If she is so at peace with fat acceptance, why is she so snarky and snotty? Normally, if a person has resolved a long standing issue in their mind, they are serene, they don't really care what others think but don't feel defensive about it. She is such a bitch and always insinuates that "Americans" are all classless, plebeians who are so much lower in culture and intelligence than her.  Trash is trash, Chantal., no matter where you happen to be born. (yep, mad at the internet. Fucking bitch)



sweetie_squad_4_lyfe said:


> i bet that would be chantals dream lol. have a team of basically body builders paying attention to her and lifting her.



Oh, I'm waiting for the Tammy Slaton-like video where Foodie Cooty tells us how the aid wiping her ass wanted to fuck her


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 28, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Funnily enough I accidentally stumbled across this “I’m not ok” video last night that I hadn’t seen before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That video was BS -Chantal just told us in her Popeye's chicken video that we won't be seeing her 'squeeze' out anymore tears. She'll eat what she wants, when she wants, in the quantities she wants.
Everything concerning her weight, the gym, calories, low carb, Vegan, & on & on was always a lie. Her entire life is a lie.
This is Chantal -she lies.

Her secret appointment is tomorrow (Sunday) & her (fake) surgery Oct. 3. Since Chantal lies, until I see actual hospital footage & her bandaged from breast to pelvis, I don't believe a word she says.
I'm still amazed that doctors who saw her just a couple months ago planning this surgery are still willing to perform it even though she gained about 20 pounds. Twenty more pounds on top of the extra 250+ pounds she normally carries around. 
Maybe doctors like to take chances in Canada. Maybe they like a challenge. Maybe her case will wind up in some medical journal. 
We'll see.

Countdown to surgery: 5 days


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 28, 2019)

Maybe tomorrow's appointment is at the hair salon,  so she can be beautiful when she kicks it on the operating table.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Sep 28, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> I'm still amazed that doctors who saw her just a couple months ago planning this surgery are still willing to perform it even though she gained about 20 pounds. Twenty more pounds on top of the extra 250+ pounds she normally carries around.



The doctor saw her less than six weeks ago. I remember it vividly because when she announced the date of surgery for early October I couldn’t believe my fucking ears. This is a short wait for surgery in Canada. Her doctor is on a rush and if you remember her tests results, it was written there is “abnormalities” all over her body (please help me here as I can’t really remember... lungs I believe?). 



ThisWillBeFun said:


> Maybe doctors like to take chances in Canada. Maybe they like a challenge. Maybe her case will wind up in some medical journal.
> We'll see.



Again they are on a rush to operate on her. I’m one of the KFers who believe the doc is slicing her open even if she may die on the table because he’s going in to check if she has cancer (on top of the hysterectomy).

_Of course, this is assuming what Chantal says isn’t a bunch of lies._


----------



## Um Oh Ah Yeah (Sep 28, 2019)

c2829107 said:


> Hey guys, long time lurker, first time poster here.
> I'm sorry if this will sound too saccharine sweet, but you lads and lasses are doing God's work here. Visiting this thread has helped me to improve my own health because whenever I feel like going for a meal I look at some fresh hell that is "Big Al" or Chantal and think "Nah, I'll drink some tea and work out instead". For all overweight people who might read this: Losing weight is as easy/difficult as bearing with hunger for a while and working up a sweat. It might sound like it sucks, but once you make it a habit and get a taste of the progress (play on words intended and I know it's awful), you will never want to stop until you got rid of all the fat. All it takes is an honest attempt to change yourself.
> 
> It would be sad to see her eat herself into an early grave, however her awful personality does an amazing job at offsetting guilt for laughing at sick people. The amount of mental gymnastics one needs to go through to consistently be in denial of a dire situation like this is staggering, but I'm sure there are moments when she looks at herself in the mirror and gets horrified, at least if there's any self reflection left in her fat reservoirs. One can look at these people and see a great example of how not to be a good and honest fellow human being.
> ...


It IS powerleveling but I've seen worse and you seem sweet, so welcome to the Farms and read the rules.

I have become a fan of Biggest Mickey and he's the first hater to actually name drop kiwifarms and not immediately spit like a pussy, so imma post his new Chantal video, which I quite enjoyed.


----------



## tiggles (Sep 28, 2019)

c2829107 said:


> I'm sorry if this will sound too saccharine sweet, but you lads and lasses are doing God's work here. Visiting this thread has helped me to improve my own health because whenever I feel like going for a meal I look at some fresh hell that is "Big Al" or Chantal and think "Nah, I'll drink some tea and work out instead".



Can you guys imagine what kind of a person needs to brag to the internet about how they aren’t as much of a shitshow as Chantal? Lmao


----------



## Barbarella (Sep 28, 2019)

Doctors don’t rush to find cancer all over though. If they suspected she had enough cancer to kill her, they wouldn’t put that kind of stress on her body for something futile. They can biopsy her and see if she has cancer, start chemo to try to shrink it, put her on a diet to lose weight and then do PET scans to see where the cancer is and how active it is before any surgery. ”First do no harm” works for Canada too. 

 It’s not like it was in the 50s, with exploratory surgeries. Now, Chantel may have ovarian cancer and the treatment is surgery and chemo, but nobody has told her she has cancer. Doctors don’t surprise you, they would tell her. and they diagnose it first, all she ever told us was a line from a test that made it sound bad, but she picked one line and vaguely mentioned a gynecologist oncologist, but nothing sounds like cancer treatment to me. 

So I think it’s exactly what she says-she has massive cysts that’s keep on growing so they are doing a hysterectomy to stop it once and for all. they will biopsy the cysts after they are removed and see if there are cancer cells, and go from there. 

But the biggest sign that there is no cancer is that they are so large and she’s asymptomatic. most people with advanced cancer lose weight, not gain it. She’d have severe pain and generally be unwell. 

My guess, Chantel has teratoma tumors, the kind that grow teeth and hair. Why? Because it’s disgusting and so is she.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Sep 28, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> The doctor saw her less than six weeks ago. I remember it vividly because when she announced the date of surgery for early October I couldn’t believe my fucking ears. This is a short wait for surgery in Canada. Her doctor is on a rush and if you remember her tests results, it was written there is “abnormalities” all over her body (please help me here as I can’t really remember... lungs I believe?).
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Barbarella said:


> Doctors don’t rush to find cancer all over though. If they suspected she had enough cancer to kill her, they wouldn’t put that kind of stress on her body for something futile. They can biopsy her and see if she has cancer, start chemo to try to shrink it, put her on a diet to lose weight and then do PET scans to see where the cancer is and how active it is before any surgery. ”First do no harm” works for Canada too.
> 
> It’s not like it was in the 50s, with exploratory surgeries. Now, Chantel may have ovarian cancer and the treatment is surgery and chemo, but nobody has told her she has cancer. Doctors don’t surprise you, they would tell her. and they diagnose it first, all she ever told us was a line from a test that made it sound bad, but she picked one line and vaguely mentioned a gynecologist oncologist, but nothing sounds like cancer treatment to me.
> 
> ...



She flat out said in one of the more recent videos that the surgery is the cyst removal but also staging. Cancer isn't just a theory anymore.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Sep 28, 2019)

Um Oh Ah Yeah said:


> I have become a fan of Biggest Mickey and he's the first hater to actually name drop kiwifarms and not immediately spit like a pussy, so imma post his new Chantal video, which I quite enjoyed.



I've been watching him lately too. He goes a lot more in depth than other reaction channels. Plus there's no sassy diva cringe like with certain other commentators.


----------



## BeautyParlourBeast (Sep 28, 2019)

Cow crossover: Fatty Batty spotted replying to Hungry Fat Chick’s community post. Starts by offering Candy post-binge “advice” but soon devolves into the unhinged dumpster fire we know her to be when criticized for giving said advice. 




Oh, Chintal... never change.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 28, 2019)

BeautyParlourBeast said:


> Cow crossover: Fatty Batty spotted replying to Hungry Fat Chick’s community post. Starts by offering Candy post-binge “advice” but soon devolves into the unhinged dumpster fire we know her to be when criticized for giving said advice.
> View attachment 952267
> View attachment 952269
> View attachment 952268
> Oh, Chintal... never change.



She just can’t help but insert herself into other people’s business, but god forbid someone offer HER that kind of advice when it’s her own health. She’s exactly the kind of person you’d mute/block on social media because of her fake self love bollocks


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 28, 2019)

Because... loving herself and accepting her self destructive, unhealthy behavior is going to do what for HFC, exactly? Speed along her death? Get rid of the sad feelings she gets after she binges on massive amounts of fried food? Telling people with addictive behavior that they're not doing anything wrong is full on re.tarded.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 28, 2019)

Doesn't Chantal have some beef and cheddars she should be deep throating right now?


----------



## Barbarella (Sep 28, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> She flat out said in one of the more recent videos that the surgery is the cyst removal but also staging. Cancer isn't just a theory anymore.


How do they know that?

She hasn’t had a biopsy. She hasn’t had a PET. Cancer can’t be differentiated from other, benign tumors on other scans in a diagnostic way.  So how do they know? Until cells hit a slide and she says words that have meaning, such as a subtype, rather than the amorphous “cancer,” I am not biting. 

Chantel will do that for me. I also won’t take her word.


----------



## headlikeafckngorange (Sep 28, 2019)

Humpty Dumpty lookin ass.
Guess she could use those wall-sits, though
.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Sep 28, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> How do they know that?
> 
> She hasn’t had a biopsy. She hasn’t had a PET. Cancer can’t be differentiated from other, benign tumors on other scans in a diagnostic way.  So how do they know? Until cells hit a slide and she says words that have meaning, such as a subtype, rather than the amorphous “cancer,” I am not biting.
> 
> Chantel will do that for me. I also won’t take her word.


I agree 100%. Has she even had an MRI? I remember her having a CT scan which is a great 1st step to see if there are any abnormalities within the human body, but it is not the most effective diagnostic tool. If that is positive usually it is followed up with a complete abdominal and transvaginal ultrasound. Ultrasound shows echogenicity-ie are the masses solid,cystic, or myxoid. Is her liver foie gras at this point? etc... if that is abnormal then MRIs (usually of several areas of the abdomen if cancer is strongly suspected) and then PET scan which shows the masses at a cellular level and how they are behaving. Desperately trying not to powerlevel, but her "hysterectomy journey" (who the fuck even calls it that besides Cuntal) and her alleged cancer just doesnt seem familiar for lack of a better term.  With any planned surgery they give you a list of shit and how they plan to remedy it if it goes bad or seems life threatening. It's not surprising that her surgeon would mention cancer as a what if as well as performing a radical hysterectomy if deemed necessary. BUT it doesn't mean that is going to be the reality.  She also self interpreted test results. This from a woman who can't read a label or serving size properly and cant pronounce autophagy. I still have strong doubts that this surgery will take place, but IF it does, even a cystectomy seems like a really bad choice on someone with as much abdominal fat and in generally poor condition. I'm just calling bullshit on the whole thing. Chantal lies.


----------



## Barbarella (Sep 28, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> I agree 100%. Has she even had an MRI? I remember her having a CT scan which is a great 1st step to see if there are any abnormalities within the human body, but it is not the most effective diagnostic tool. If that is positive usually it is followed up with a complete abdominal and transvaginal ultrasound. Ultrasound shows echogenicity-ie are the masses solid,cystic, or myxoid. Is her liver foie gras at this point? etc... if that is abnormal then MRIs (usually of several areas of the abdomen if cancer is strongly suspected) and then PET scan which shows the masses at a cellular level and how they are behaving. Desperately trying not to powerlevel, but her "hysterectomy journey" (who the fuck even calls it that besides Cuntal) and her alleged cancer just doesnt seem familiar for lack of a better term.  With any planned surgery they give you a list of shit and how they plan to remedy it if it goes bad or seems life threatening. It's not surprising that her surgeon would mention cancer as a what if as well as performing a radical hysterectomy if deemed necessary. BUT it doesn't mean that is going to be the reality.  She also self interpreted test results. This from a woman who can't read a label or serving size properly and cant pronounce autophagy. I still have strong doubts that this surgery will take place, but IF it does, even a cystectomy seems like a really bad choice on someone with as much abdominal fat and in generally poor condition. I'm just calling bullshit on the whole thing. Chantal lies.


Exactly. Worth repeating.

CTs and MRIs show abnormal growths, but believe it or not, most people have them. They will not definitively tell if one is cancer or not. After it’s diagnosed you can use them for monitoring, but not diagnostically.

Chantel may indeed have a cancer, but neither she nor her doctors know that yet. she’s absolutely not being staged. A physician mentioned it as a possibility because they have to, but nothing more. And she’s certainly asymptomatic, all her abdominal issues are from overeating cheese. Which means if it’s there, she’s not “riddled” with it.

It’s Chantel. She lies. She lies for attention. She’s also stupid and doesn’t understand. The only reason she hasn’t started her GFM yet is it likely isn’t there and she’d be caught.  but if they find one abnormal cell, she’ll play it, even if it’s a pre-cancer.  From her, we need to see pathology reports.


----------



## Who Now (Sep 28, 2019)

For those here who are medical people, could they have done a needle biopsy  on her ovaries?

Also, Chantel just gives people platitudes "oh just love yourself, you are great, blah blah blah" It doesn't occur to her that 1., They don't need to hear shit you read on a thrift store picture and 2., Telling someone to love themselves when they already feel "wrong" and bad about themselves, just makes them feel worse because they hear that crap as they are not "doing it right", and so, more worthless. But narcissist Chantal only cares about how she is now such a wise sage, and everyone should know it. It's not about the person in crisis.


----------



## fatfuck (Sep 29, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> How do they know that?
> 
> She hasn’t had a biopsy. She hasn’t had a PET. Cancer can’t be differentiated from other, benign tumors on other scans in a diagnostic way.  So how do they know? Until cells hit a slide and she says words that have meaning, such as a subtype, rather than the amorphous “cancer,” I am not biting.
> 
> Chantel will do that for me. I also won’t take her word.



that's how you should be with her. she lies about everything. until there's a video of her in hospital as she promised and her post-surgery scar i don't believe shit. just a picture from hospital doesn't mean shit since this woman goes to ER because she has gas from a cheese binge.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Sep 29, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> Has she even had an MRI?



Well, this could be today’s mystery appointment because MRIs are done outside surgeries hours in most canadian hospitals (can’t remember why... I think it has to do with the amount of power/electricity it requires... not sure) which means having an MRI appointment on a Friday night at 22h or a Sunday afternoon is the norm.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 29, 2019)

It is entirely possible she would not even_ fit _in an MRI scanner, and even a less-effective ultrasound work-around might fail to get through all the blubberino.  Apparently, due to growing demand, manufacturers have begun making superfatty MRI scanners, but I don't know how common they are yet.  Clotso has really eaten herself into a mess.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 29, 2019)

Well, her (fake) surgery is 4 days away, so it would make sense for the surgeon to want the latest images from our land whale so he can see the mess he's gotten himself into.
If there is an MRI (and God help the person giving this whale the test) maybe the results will be her out. Just wondering why it would be a secret she couldn't say on camera when with Peetz. So what? Lots of people have MRI's. Why make such a big deal about not being able to tell him on camera? Just say 'I have a pre op test' & keep eating.

It would be a full time job to just try & piece all info regarding this surgery together to figure out the truth, & no one has that kind of time. Her live streams were the places where her guard was down & she'd say things she couldn't edit out, but she hasn't done one since she announced her surgery date.

I think she's still stuffing in fast food as quickly as she can & probably put on another 5 pounds. In her Popeye's video, she was truly enormous. Bigger than I think we've seen her before.
I still can't believe any surgeon would take the risk to operate, but medical journals are full of medical phenomenons & Chantal could be the next one.

We'll know soon enough.
Countdown to surgery: 4 days


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 29, 2019)

Please forgive this pointless exercise in faggotry, but since we lack any meaningful communiques from our fat friend, I decided to amuse myself by taking a personality disorder quiz from Clotso's perspective.

These results are probably close to meaningless, since I took the test and not her.  However, I did my level-headed best to answer the questions the way I believe Chantal would answer them.  I was conscientious about not exaggerating things, I tried to really put myself in her shoes and think like she does, and I relied on what we actually know about her as well as I could to answer accurately.  I was very, very careful not to let my own prejudices or preconceptions cloud my answers.  In a small number of cases where I wasn't sure what she would say (there were maybe six or seven out of eighty questions), I gave her the benefit of the doubt and chose a neutral answer or disagreed.

I had no idea how the results would be tabulated or displayed as I took the test; I just answered the questions and waited to see what happens.  This is what I was presented with at the end.

I probably wouldn't have even bothered sharing these results, since I was just doing it for my own autistic amusement.

However, when I saw the results, I found them striking enough that I just couldn't resist posting this.

Again, take all this with a grain of salt, because it was my interpretation of her taking the test.  But look at that!  It has been awhile since we have speculated about what personality disorders she has, but the general forum consensus has always been Narcissitic in first place, Borderline in second place, and Histrionic in third place, which appears to be almost exactly what came up.  Anti-Social also ranked very high; I hadn't considered that one before, but it makes perfect sense. Paranoid also was high; this was probably due to how I interpreted "everyone is out to get me" type questions.  Think of her many deletions, rages at reaction channels and chimpouts over comments...

In nine out of ten possible disorders, I was met with this conclusion:





This is the test I used:






						Personality Disorders Test - Do You Have a Personality Disorder?
					

Do you have a personality disorder, like borderline personality or narcissistic personality disorder? This quick, scientific test will help you understand personality disorders in your life.




					psychcentral.com
				




Make of this what you will.  Call me autistic too.  But I just found it funny that everything we have speculated about appears to have at least _some_ footing in reality.  Other veteran Chantal watchers with absolutely nothing to do on a perfectly nice Sunday morning may feel free to try it themselves and see if they come up with similar results.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 29, 2019)

This is why trying to separate out lies from truth with Chantal is impossible. What happened to the big appointment she couldn't talk about on camera?
Chantal lies.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 29, 2019)

Yes Chantal because THATS what you need to be eating before a surgery in 4 days. Garlic in a jar.


----------



## fatfuck (Sep 29, 2019)

chantal for sure has social anxiety and you can see some major tells throughout her videos. here are some from the top of my head that i've seen the most in her past videos

inappropriate and exaggerated or forced responses. she does this all the time when she's in public. she'll giggle and force laugh at things because she doesn't know how to interact. if you find a clip of her walking out in public having a conversion when food isn't involved you'll instantly know what i'm talking about.

another one is pointless talk or asking dumb questions and repeating them thinking she wasn't heard.

restlessness is another one. this usually happens when a person with social anxiety becomes the center of attention. they get super restless and start to act weird and you can just tell they want to gtfo of the situation asap. example below.

she's also a complete 180 in public as she is in private. at home she's empowered queen who is lusted and eyefucked by 7ft guys who look like thor and doesn't give a shit what people think. but when she's in public she's shy and embarrassed and you can see it. look at her vlogs where she goes shopping. she'll stick to walls and the moment someone looks at her she quickly points the camera down or cuts the footage.

at one point she's buying some grapes and when she turns around she sees there's a guy waiting for her. you can immediately see how uncomfortable she gets because of it and just forgets what she was doing. she pretends she's reading her notes as if she's forgotten something and throws some quick side eye to check if he's still there. when she sees he's not going away she abandons what she was doing even though she wasn't done yet all because she was uncomfortable.

here's the clip of the above. start at 21:15 if it doesn't work






for the most part this entire video really shows what social anxiety is. she'll go out of her way to not interrupt or make people wait on her which goes against everything how she portrays herself when she's at home.

if you watch it fully you'll pick out most of the things i mentioned above. one thing i love about this video is how everyone is in jackets because it was cold while she's wearing a short top that looks like it'll burst at any moment because she doesn't have any real clothing. bonus points if you can stand her touching every single fruit she sees with her filthy trotters.


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Sep 29, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> one thing i love about this video is how everyone is in jackets because it was cold while she's wearing a short top that looks like it'll burst at any moment because she doesn't have any real clothing



That could also be because after a certain point of adiposity, you don't feel the cold the way normal weight people do. You're insulated like a walrus designed to live in the cold ocean.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Sep 29, 2019)

LetThemEatCake said:


> That could also be because after a certain point of adiposity, you don't feel the cold the way normal weight people do. You're insulated like a walrus designed to live in the cold ocean.


Further to that point, she probably has astronomically high blood pressure which makes her overheated all the time. Also her hormones are fucked.


----------



## Twinkie (Sep 29, 2019)

She's definitely socially _awkward_. Not sure I'd call it anxiety, though. If muh anxiety is so bad how does she manage to go out and stuff her face three times a day, every day _and_ film herself while doing it? Seriously have you ever tried filming yourself in public? How about film yourself eating in public? Anxiety my ass.

And if her anxiety is so bad why does she have a youtube channel? And have all these random sexual encounters?

I could go on... not buying the muh anxiety bullshit especially because it furthers her victim complex.


----------



## Beluga (Sep 29, 2019)

Has she posted anything else on Instagram? Any other inspiring quotes? I wonder if she'll give her password to her account before the surgery (IF it happens) so that a poor designated soul can update us on her condition.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Sep 29, 2019)

Beluga said:


> Has she posted anything else on Instagram? Any other inspiring quotes? I wonder if she'll give her password to her account before the surgery (IF it happens) so that a poor designated soul can update us on her condition.



Nah,  no inspirational quotes, just pics of other fat chicks and various pets (I think that’s her mom’s dog)


----------



## fatfuck (Sep 29, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> She's definitely socially _awkward_. Not sure I'd call it anxiety, though. If muh anxiety is so bad how does she manage to go out and stuff her face three times a day, every day _and_ film herself while doing it? Seriously have you ever tried filming yourself in public? How about film yourself eating in public? Anxiety my ass.
> 
> And if her anxiety is so bad why does she have a youtube channel? And have all these random sexual encounters?
> 
> I could go on... not buying the muh anxiety bullshit especially because it furthers her victim complex.



because she eats in her car almost exclusively. going through a drive-through to pick up food takes 2 seconds so she never leaves the comfort of her car. but even when she's in her car she's still looking around ready to hide her food so she isn't seen and judged. (9:05)






people with social anxiety get more relaxed when they are in company of someone they know as they feel the focus won't be on them alone. this is why all of her outdoor shit she does she always brings someone else with her. i don't remember seeing a single video of her where she did something alone without peetz or rina.

she films her shit at home alone where she isn't anxious. this can't be compared as being live in public in front of 1000 people. plus that's her only talent and income. to eat large amounts of food on camera. she is unemployable and a workplace destroyer.

and her random sexual encounters are all made up. the details always keep changing when she retells them. this woman is a proven pathological liar. the only two people crazy enough to do something sexual with this thing are peetz the 35 something comic guy without a drivers licence who is as awkward as she is who relies on her to get around and her dark midget rock because he was an immigrant.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 29, 2019)

No one wants imitate you sweetie


----------



## SnowflakeSally (Sep 29, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> She's definitely socially _awkward_. Not sure I'd call it anxiety, though. If muh anxiety is so bad how does she manage to go out and stuff her face three times a day, every day _and_ film herself while doing it? Seriously have you ever tried filming yourself in public? How about film yourself eating in public? Anxiety my ass.
> 
> And if her anxiety is so bad why does she have a youtube channel? And have all these random sexual encounters?
> 
> I could go on... not buying the muh anxiety bullshit especially because it furthers her victim complex.



Exactly. 
If she's narcissistic enough to think people want to watch her stuff her fat face and hear about all of her TMI stories (are they real though...?) I don't get how it can be anxiety. I would attribute that more in her case to being a lunatic considering all thing Chantal. She DEFINITELY has some mental health problems.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 29, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 953255
> 
> No one wants imitate you sweetie



Huh, so derision=imitation in the World of Chantal.  Good to know.

Also good to know she had more Chinese food this weekend.  Buffet? I'm guessing yeah.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 29, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 953255
> 
> No one wants imitate you sweetie


 Haters. This is most of her problem. Those who tell her to stop eating, take care of her health & exercise are haters -while idiots who tell her how beautiful she is & treat herself & eat what she likes, love her. Sure they do.

There is nothing in her life worth imitating. Not a single thing.
RIP Chantal.
Surgery in 4 days.


----------



## Barbarella (Sep 29, 2019)

Who Now said:


> For those here who are medical people, could they have done a needle biopsy  on her ovaries?



Yes, they can do a needle biopsy on the ovaries. This is how they diagnose most cancers. They can biopsy lungs, livers, cervix, uterus, bone marrow, ovary, prostate, kidney/you name it. Interventional radiologists are the people who do this, and she’s never mentioned anything but a gynecologist oncologist.  (Real title is gynecologic oncologist, or gynoncologist.)

The problem with her is her fat. I don’t know if most hospitals have tools that will get through all the layers of fat to the organ. Often, these biopsies are ultrasound-guided, and ultrasounds often have a limit on the image they can process through fat.  Fat women who get pregnant sometimes can’t see the baby on an ultrasound.

I honestly don’t know if Chantel is too fat to have those tests done, or her doctors said with her cystic problems the ovaries need to come out anyway so let’s just do the biopsy after the surgery.

Cysts are very easy to recognize on an ultrasound and she was apparently diagnosed 200 pounds ago . She should have taken care of it before it became a dangerous process.

So she’s visiting her family before the surgery, AND doing a food-related activity? She’s not going to fast at all, is she? She might cancel for that-or the doctor will. I hope she understands the dangers of a full stomach and anesthesia. It wouldn’t be fair to the poor doctor to have Chantel vomiting and aspirating Arby’s on the operating table.

And yes, assuming there is a surgery, Goes without saying. .


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 29, 2019)

One person, you found one example Chantal well done.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 29, 2019)

Parody channels imitate your content?! How could this have happened? Comedians mocking through caricature and imitation? The shameless of some people!


----------



## THOTto (Sep 29, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 953334
> 
> One person, you found one example Chantal well done.


Mockery=/=imitation


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 29, 2019)

She's so fucking dumb, it's almost painful.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 29, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> She's definitely socially _awkward_. Not sure I'd call it anxiety, though. If muh anxiety is so bad how does she manage to go out and stuff her face three times a day, every day _and_ film herself while doing it? Seriously have you ever tried filming yourself in public? How about film yourself eating in public? Anxiety my ass.
> 
> And if her anxiety is so bad why does she have a youtube channel? And have all these random sexual encounters?
> 
> I could go on... not buying the muh anxiety bullshit especially because it furthers her victim complex.


Anxiety isn't an all consuming thing for most people. Most people have situational anxiety, usually triggered by stupid shit. I don't know if she does or doesn't have social anxiety, but clearly eating in her car is something she's comfortable with or feels safe doing. It's probably no different to her than eating in her house would be. As far as the YouTube channel, performing for a camera isn't anything like real life socialization. I'm buddies with a guy who can barely maintain eye contact in real life who's funny and personable and charming on his Twitch stream. It's easy to put on an act for a camera, when your only real feed back is text. 

Like I said, I don't know if she's actually anxious or not. I don't really give a shit. But people don't like like Chintal does because they're mentally well, socially stable and have healthy coping mechanisms. She does a lot of shit that _isn't_ normal, and I'm not just talking about being 400 pounds. It doesn't make her a victim as much as she'd like to think it does, it just makes her abnormal. There's nothing wrong with acknowledging that. It certainly doesn't excuse her eating herself to death, or the fact she's a massive cunt.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Sep 29, 2019)

Chantal is (rightly) _embarrassed_ when sensing people observing her in public, her grandiose fantasies when left alone are exposed to reality and even her delusional brain realises how terrible she looks to everyone around her. Her behaviour could be described as anxious in common parlance, but she doesn't show signs of avoiding leaving the house for anything other than laziness and having no friends.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 29, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> Chantal is (rightly) _embarrassed_ when sensing people observing her in public, her grandiose fantasies when left alone are exposed to reality and even her delusional brain realises how terrible she looks to everyone around her. Her behaviour could be described as anxious in common parlance, but she doesn't show signs of avoiding leaving the house for anything other than laziness and having no friends.



I respectfully disagree.  I don't think she even experiences embarrassment the way an ordinary person does (if she did, she would have died from it long ago).  I think she doesn't like public situations not because she feels embarrassed, but because she is peeved and annoyed that people look at her judgmentally. I truly believe she does not think she looks awful; if she did, she wouldn't make a spectacle of her eyewear and makeup.  She wants to be seen, wants to be noticed, believes men find her attractive, but hates people judging her.  When people judge her, she cannot control the narrative, and she must be in control of the narrative always.

Embarrassment?  Not part of her vocabulary.  I don't think I have ever even heard her utter the word.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 29, 2019)

Yeah, I think if you can gleefully tell thousands of viewers you drunkenly shit-blasted a total stranger's bathroom floor, probably safe to say you don't feel shame like a normal person.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Sep 29, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> View attachment 952947
> 
> Make of this what you will.  Call me autistic too.  But I just found it funny that everything we have speculated about appears to have at least _some_ footing in reality.  Other veteran Chantal watchers with absolutely nothing to do on a perfectly nice Sunday morning may feel free to try it themselves and see if they come up with similar results.



I took this just now and thought I'd share the results just so we can get some perspective. "Chantal's" lowest score on any of these disorders was the highest that I got on any of them:






My results reflect my trust issues and general pessimistic attitude while "Chantal's" seem to be on a whole other level of actual clinical craziness.

I can't imagine the results you got could be that far off since we know that she is showing us a filtered version of herself, as ridiculous as that sounds. But everyone filters atleast a little of themselves in what they choose to show to the internet. And she has chosen to show A LOT.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Sep 29, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> I took this just now and thought I'd share the results just so we can get some perspective. "Chantal's" lowest score on any of these disorders was the highest that I got on any of them:
> 
> View attachment 953553
> 
> My results reflect my trust issues and general pessimistic attitude while "Chantal's" seem to be on a whole other level of actual clinical craziness.


Honestly, no-one cares.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 29, 2019)

I always thought chantal ate fast food in her car because she literally could not wait to get home with it. Once she had the bag in her car and the smell of food was hitting her, she had to pull into a far-away spot under a tree and pig it all down because she simply can’t stop herself. She has no self-control.


----------



## Who Now (Sep 29, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> es, they can do a needle biopsy on the ovaries.



Thank you for answering. I suspected it was possible, but chimptel didn't mention it.



Rabbit Bones said:


> But people don't like like Chintal does because they're mentally well,



She is one of those people you meet and know there is something wrong, but can't quite put your finger on it.  She might be friendly and nice but she makes your skin crawl. All you know is you want to get away from them. A natural instinct kicks in that says "GET OUT, DANGER"


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 29, 2019)

Who Now said:


> Thank you for answering. I suspected it was possible, but chimptel didn't mention it.
> 
> 
> 
> She is one of those people you meet and know there is something wrong, but can't quite put your finger on it.  She might be friendly and nice but she makes your skin crawl. All you know is you want to get away from them. A natural instinct kicks in that says "GET OUT, DANGER"


I dunno bout that fam. I think my natural instinct would be to bully her for her own good. Or tell her gigantic backside to sod off the moment she introduced herself. She doesn’t really give one uncomfortable broke-brain serial killer vibes...just exhausting, annoying fat entitled bitch vibes.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Sep 29, 2019)

AbraCadaver said:


> I always thought chantal ate fast food in her car because she literally could not wait to get home with it. Once she had the bag in her car and the smell of food was hitting her, she had to pull into a far-away spot under a tree and pig it all down because she simply can’t stop herself. She has no self-control.



Maybe she thinks eating in the car somehow makes it more interesting also. Like it counts as “going out”. I wouldn’t put it past her to eat while driving, we know she doesn’t care about anything but food so why is she going to care about the safety of others by not eating while driving?

There’s probably a picture of her somewhere on one of those automatic traffic light cameras of Chantal running the light while stuffing some cheese covered fried shit in her face.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Sep 29, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> I wouldn’t put it past her to eat while driving


She has admitted to doing this in her embarrassing facts video. She got pulled over for swerving because she was reaching for a McDonald's snack wrap.






Story begins at 10:08. She smiles and giggles even though she put other people on the road in danger by being a fatass.


----------



## Casket Base (Sep 29, 2019)

No one can diagnose a personality disorder over the internet but damn if Chantal doesn't have impulsiveness on LOCK. I also wouldn't put it past her to want to hide her meals from bibi and his sisterwife by eating in the car the same way she tries to "hide" her other meals from us by saying the leftovers/extra are for bibi.


----------



## war has changed (Sep 30, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 953255
> 
> No one wants imitate you sweetie



How is this "for the haters" when she literally copies Amberlynn/other deathfat content many a time? Lol...


----------



## Sham (Sep 30, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Embarrassment?  Not part of her vocabulary.  I don't think I have ever even heard her utter the word.


I think she said she got embarassed that one time when she shit herself on the ski slope during a school trip, then fell in front of everyone, squirting shit everywhere. Then again, she's such a deranged weirdo and narcissist, who knows. I don't know how anyone can sit there and publicly tell a story like that. That's supressed memory level humiliation.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Sep 30, 2019)

Sham said:


> I think she said she got embarassed that one time when she shit herself on the ski slope during a school trip, then fell in front of everyone, squirting shit everywhere. Then again, she's such a deranged weirdo and narcissist, who knows. I don't know how anyone can sit there and publicly tell a story like that. That's repressed memory level humiliation.


Maybe it never happened and she just wishes she was that entertaining in real life.


----------



## Strine (Sep 30, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> Maybe it never happened and she just wishes she was that entertaining in real life.


Anything she says should be taken as "maybe it never happened", but if there's one thing I don't have trouble believing, it's her ongoing fecal fables. She eats thrice what a human being should, all in the form of fatty foods, and she's missing a gall bladder. It's not a nice topic to contemplate, but it's the one remaining thing she talks about that I don't assume _prima facie _to be complete fiction.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Sep 30, 2019)

Strine said:


> Anything she says should be taken as "maybe it never happened", but if there's one thing I don't have trouble believing, it's her ongoing fecal fables. She eats thrice what a human being should, all in the form of fatty foods, and she's missing a gall bladder. It's not a nice topic to contemplate, but it's the one remaining thing she talks about that I don't assume _prima facie _to be complete fiction.


This was at school so she still had a gall bladder then. It probably happened, like she shit her pants but it wasn't nearly as comical as she makes it out.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Sep 30, 2019)

I think the crazy eyewear and drag makeup is a deathfat thing, not a narc thing. The oversized glasses are meant to draw attention there rather than the fat consuming her face, and it also balances out the face because the oversized glasses are almost as wide as her third chin. Makeup serves as a mask, and also presumably draws attention to the makeup and away from the fat. Eyewear and makeup are also one of the few things they can accessorize or feminize themselves with, since they haven't eaten themselves out of the ability to wear either.

The reason Chantal said she couldn't tell us about her appointment was to elicit a reaction from the haters. Clearly she succeeded.

About the fasting, she added text on one of her most recent videos that said a liquid diet was suggested starting four days prior to surgery. She also said it wasn't mandatory, and that she wasn't sure if she'd do it. There's no reason she'd need to be on a liquid fast for four days before the surgery anyway. She won't die on the table from eating pickled garlic five days prior to surgery.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Sep 30, 2019)

She's probably on a gravy diet.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 30, 2019)

BREAKING NEWS

Blubberhead has just _deleted a shit ton of her videos_ in the last few hours.  The entire Keto journey is gone, the vegan shit is gone, 21-Day fast is gone, Rotten Grape Elixir journey is gone, and any other diet video she uploaded in the last year is gone.  Dozens of her videos, including many of her greatest moments, have now been erased!!

Also gone are the few apology videos she hadn't deleted already (except the one to Nic Avocado), and any video about her hysterectomy...

Pretty much _all_ that are left are eating videos, except her 2018 Weightloss Transformation Journey, which can't be long for this world. [update: they are all gone now]

Alas, I don't think most of those videos were archived.  Clotso is trying to rewrite her entire history again.  Whatever happened to "I won't delete my old videos, because they are part of my life?"

I guess she is "committed" now to just being a mukbanger.  And is her surgery still on?

I wonder if this has anything to do with her mystery appointment yesterday?

Oh the intrigue!!


----------



## Strine (Sep 30, 2019)

Those videos were earning her money. Her vanity really knows no bounds.


----------



## irishAzoth (Sep 30, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> BREAKING NEWS
> 
> Blubberhead has just _deleted a shit ton of her videos_ in the last few hours.  The entire Keto journey is gone, the vegan shit is gone, 21-Day fast is gone, Rotten Grape Elixir journey is gone, and any other diet video she uploaded in the last year is gone.  Dozens of her videos, including many of her greatest moments, have now been erased!!
> 
> ...


Wow the gorl actually went and did it!! That is money all gone
delete the evidence all you want Chantal those videos are still out there thanks to the hundreds of reaction channels and fail compilation videos


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 30, 2019)

Are they deleted or set to private? Jesus, she’s such a train wreck.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 30, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> Are they deleted or set to private? Jesus, she’s such a train wreck.



Doesn't really matter which.  Once set to private, they will never see the light of day again.  To me, they are interchangeable.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Sep 30, 2019)

Yeah, looks like she has set them to private cos there is not a negative views count for today in her social blade which would happen had she been mass deleting. 

She’ll probably make them public again once she gets sick of the Fat Acceptance shtick and dives head first back into her usual cycle of dieting and binging.


----------



## Not me (Sep 30, 2019)

Yas Gorl! Eat yourself to death with no shame! Looking forward to heart attack saga 2020. 

Maybe she is going on welfare (or whatever it's called in Canada) and thus doesn't need Yt bux anymore that much.

Fun thing is regardless of HAES or not she hates herself nonetheless


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Sep 30, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> View attachment 954044
> 
> Yeah, looks like she has set them to private cos there is not a negative views count for today in her social blade which would happen had she been mass deleting.
> 
> She’ll probably make them public again once she gets sick of the Fat Acceptance shtick and dives head first back into her usual cycle of dieting and binging.


Has anyone noticed that she gets exactly 100 new subs every 3 days. I'm new here so forgive my ignorance.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 30, 2019)

Flobby Slobby said:


> Has anyone noticed that she gets exactly 100 new subs every 3 days. I'm new here so forgive my ignorance.



That is because YouTube has changed how they report subscribers.  They no longer display single digit changes.  So, Social Blade can no longer scrape the data until the change reaches 100 in either direction.





This change renders Social Blade somewhat useless for watching sub counts now, except for the biggest channels of all.


----------



## Igotdigusted (Sep 30, 2019)

I honestly expect her to upload after the hysterectomy date saying that she forgot she had surgery and slept in that morning. Or that she never said that she was going through surgery in the first place. Deleting the hysterectomy videos is fishy.


----------



## weaselhat (Sep 30, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Doesn't really matter which.  Once set to private, they will never see the light of day again.  To me, they are interchangeable.
> 
> View attachment 954045


what continual and toxic diet cycle?
and her food reviews are shit.  You have to have the ability to taste what you eat to give a decent review,  instead of deep throating every bite like a snake eats a damn rat.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Sep 30, 2019)

Igotdigusted said:


> Deleting the hysterectomy videos is fishy.



And wasn't she just saying not even two weeks ago that she was going to document her "hysterectomy journey" for other women going through it because she couldn't find any videos about it on Youtube? 

I guess maybe she decided everything health related is now off limits.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 30, 2019)

Chantal lies.

Countdown to (fake) surgery: 3 days



Dutch Courage said:


> Doesn't really matter which.  Once set to private, they will never see the light of day again.  To me, they are interchangeable.
> 
> View attachment 954045


Reuploads done without commentary or edit.
Without commentary or edit. On You-tube.

Who just uploads her videos in their entirety & never comments? The point of a reaction video is to give a reaction.
Where did she get the idea that You-tube will do her bidding & take any of these reaction videos down?
Strange behavior for someone going under the knife soon. I hope someone has her You-tube password & access to her channel.
It's laughable that she thinks making stuff private erases our memories.

Edit to ask -isn't the smallest number of subs you can buy set at 100? It's around $20 or so. I bet she buys them every few days.


----------



## Viridian (Sep 30, 2019)

Strine said:


> Those videos were earning her money. Her vanity really knows no bounds.



I know, it's hilarious, isn't it? She's cutting off her nose to spite her face. Not that she was ever getting Hamberlynn levels of dough from her videos, but that's still a revenue stream she's obliterated in an attempt to rewrite history and deprive haydurs of material for reaction vids.

Looks like Stage 3 of The Chantal Cycle is lingering for quite a while here. I'm wondering if she'll keep those videos privatized after she inevitably moves on to Stage 4 (the "WAAAAAAH I NEED HELP WHY WON'T SOMEONE HELP MEEEEEE GOING TO PSYCH EMERGE HEEEEEEELP" stage) or put them back up to try to squeeze more pennies out of them.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 30, 2019)

Well, looks like we’re heading for heart failure at a quicker pace than I expected. Couldn’t happen to a more deserving cunt either.


----------



## cromit (Sep 30, 2019)

When does YouTube cut their checks for “content creators”? I suspect that’s when we’ll see her old videos back again, once it hits her in the wallet.

What “appointment” did she have yesterday that made her mass delete today? Or did she just realize she can’t keep up with the hysterectomy lie anymore?


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 30, 2019)

Crazy bitch does more image rebrandings than Madonna.


----------



## sperginity (Sep 30, 2019)

Smells like a fat acceptance saga to me


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Sep 30, 2019)

Setting unrealistic goals is a bad idea, yes, but the way she words this makes it sound like she doesn't want to set any goals for herself at all. Not even small, attainable ones. It's still that black & white thinking that means certain failure, and that is so prevalent with deathfats.


Also lol at her setting all those videos to private instead of completely deleting them. She never commits to anything, realistic or not.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Sep 30, 2019)

Her channel is just gonna be mukbingbongs she never does any of the other shit. Except talk about literal shit.

Maybe she just hide them because they could no longer be monetized? I wonder. I mean, how else is she going to earn money for all this content she wants to make that requires money.
Oh rite, grandma.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 30, 2019)

They'll all be public again in a week or two when she gets off this fat acceptance thing. She can't commit to it... she doesn't actually think being obese is attractive. In her head, she's a skinny queen in the making, she isn't like the _other _400 pound women she's currently pretending are beautiful and powerful. She's going to be sick of pretending they're on her level soon.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Sep 30, 2019)

I can't say I'm surprised that she's embracing HAES with ham hocks wide open, but a bit surprised at the mass privatization. She needs that money. What other income does she have? If she's having surgery, that's a few weeks out of commission. Can't really be doing eat with mes whatever bullshit in that condition. Is she really this delusional that she thinks she's going to be able to make new content in the next few weeks...IF she makes it out of surgery?

I think she's been denied surgery and she's in that part of her cycle where she always just says fuck it. It's that or she's too goddamned stupid to know what she's in for. She makes no money and you can depend on the fact that she doesn't have savings. It could be either one of these things at this point. What a fucking trainwreck.


----------



## Wyzzerd (Sep 30, 2019)

Don't you kiwis know that once you accept yourself all those so called obesity related diseases and complications instantly go away? Fat doesn't cause heart attacks or diabetes! Those come from the negative emotions society forces on the downtrodden fatties. Just accept the flab and everything will be alright!


Sent from Wyzzerd's grave after he died horribly from lord betus.


----------



## fatfuck (Sep 30, 2019)

nobody is surprised. she already did this whole fat acceptance phase this year and it lasted as long as her vegan diet and water fast did. she then said that fat isn't healthy, bashed mukbangs and went on another diet that lasted as long as peetz.

from all the things she plans on doing the only ones she'll do are mukbangs from her car or "cook" some canned garbage shit from her rat nest.


----------



## SnowflakeSally (Sep 30, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> And wasn't she just saying not even two weeks ago that she was going to document her "hysterectomy journey" for other women going through it because she couldn't find any videos about it on Youtube?
> 
> I guess maybe she decided everything health related is now off limits.



I had a hysterectomy over the summer and not one fucking thing about this glob's story would have helped me through a second of it. Let me guess, she's going to share "her story" stuffed into her vehicle while shoving enough A&W down her throat to feed a small village. 
You're not supposed to throw up after abdominal surgery, you could rip something. She would help no one.


----------



## mook bongg chiken kween (Sep 30, 2019)

She's on a tear, ya'll.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 30, 2019)

Someone is pretty bitchy for her last days on earth. And didn't someone here just post about Mikey a day or so ago? Hi Chantal!


----------



## Whatthefuck (Sep 30, 2019)

Mikey shows no mercy and I'm here for it. He gets a bit preachy and can be long winded, but he goes deep on Cuntal so I'll give him a view or two.


----------



## thejackal (Sep 30, 2019)

She can't fucking stand anybody that has lost weight.  It's one of her more predictable laments.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Sep 30, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Someone is pretty bitchy for her last days on earth. And didn't someone here just post about Mikey a day or so ago? Hi Chantal!
> View attachment 954355




She’s taken the fight to his Instagram page


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 30, 2019)

Just a reminder that when that Banana bitch made a video mocking Chintal, she went a posted an ass kissing comment. The fact she can't stand being made fun of by her fellow fats just shows how revolting she actually thinks fat people are. It _kills_ her that someone she thinks of as disgusting (Even though they're always smaller and cleaner looking in their videos than she is) would dare mock her.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Sep 30, 2019)

mook bongg chiken kween said:


> View attachment 954352
> She's on a tear, ya'll.



"Bitter, hateful person" and "holier than thou attitude."

You just described yourself in a nutshell, Chantal.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 30, 2019)

It’s insane how she managed to make almost every other “internet celebrity” hambeast look good in comparison. She’s a sad, embittered cat lady with a whole bunch of loose screws.

Despite all the lies and drama, I would still hang out with Amberlynn if I met her somewhere. Chantal, on the other hand, hell naw. Ever had that feeling when you meet someone for the first time and you just know they are a bad person? Some people just have a negative aura around them. They are like social black holes. Chantal is one of them. There’s just something deeply unlikable about her. An aura of social disease and rot.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 30, 2019)

I love when she gets into internet slap fights and inevitably gets her enormous ass handed to her.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Sep 30, 2019)

Chantal is on a rampage


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 30, 2019)

Weird how the last three channels she's raged against have been run by black people....

(I'm kidding)


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 30, 2019)

Well, something happened to set off this latest rampage. Pre-surgery anxiety? Surgery cancelled by doctors? Or was there never a surgery and she's afraid of getting caught out in yet another lie?

ETA: Never thought I'd see the day I'd be saying Amber actually had more restraint.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 30, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> Well, something happened to set off this latest rampage. Pre-surgery anxiety? Surgery cancelled by doctors? Or was there never a surgery and she's afraid of getting caught out in yet another lie?


Arbys was probably out  of potato cakes.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Sep 30, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Weird how the last three channels she's raged against have been run by black people....
> 
> (I'm kidding)


I'm not. They're all relatively small channels run by POC's it's not that big of a leap. Just because she pretends to be in a relationship with an African dwarf doesn't mean she doesn't have a racist streak. The only white reaction channel I can remember her going after is ZM. She certainly didn't go after Freelee. Of course, she is on a delusional tear and seems to be lashing out at anything that moves so it could just be that.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Sep 30, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Chantal is on a rampage
> 
> View attachment 954413


What a fucking cunt. (I hate using that word, but I reserve it for only those who truly define it).
I thought she was so above "entertaining the haters" and "life is too short to waste energy on things that don't matter." 

She honestly wonders why people hate her so much after typing her own comments and making her own bitchy condescending videos and reviewing them? 

If I was having a hysterectomy in 3 days, reporting random internet strangers for "bullying" would be the last thing on my mind. She is crazier than I thought, to be honest.


----------



## Twinkie (Sep 30, 2019)

Well maybe she really is on her liquid diet and hangry as fuck


----------



## Lilac_loud (Sep 30, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> I'm not. They're all relatively small channels run by POC's it's not that big of a leap. Just because she pretends to be in a relationship with an African dwarf doesn't mean she doesn't have a racist streak. The only white reaction channel I can remember her going after is ZM. She certainly didn't go after Freelee. Of course, she is on a delusional tear and seems to be lashing out at anything that moves so it could just be that.


I think her last tear and take down attempt was Yaba/Underground YouTube.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 30, 2019)

I'd love if Lyfe reported Chantal for literal harrassment and threats and Chantal got her channel struck.  Won't happen, but would be hilarious if it did.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Sep 30, 2019)

Lilac_loud said:


> I think her last tear and take down attempt was Yaba/Underground YouTube.


Ah, yes. I'd forgotten about that. How could I forget about that? It was spectacular. I think she's just losing it then. She's just a loose canon shooting of at anything.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Sep 30, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> I'd love if Lyfe reported Chantal for literal harrassment and threats and Chantal got her channel struck.  Won't happen, but would be hilarious if it did.



She fucked with the wrong one, That lyfe chick is always looking for her reaction channel come up and she is going to fully capitalise on that vague threat from Chantal.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 30, 2019)

IMO she’s scared shitless of her surgery and just lashing out at everything and everyone.


----------



## Jisoo (Sep 30, 2019)

Looks like she found our other favorite cows.


----------



## smoohead (Sep 30, 2019)

Lol so much for "I am going to try not to let the negativity get to me any more". That lasted maybe 24 hours


----------



## billeverghostly (Sep 30, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 953035
> 
> Yes Chantal because THATS what you need to be eating before a surgery in 4 days. Garlic in a jar.



About that very subject...



> Garlic
> 
> 
> This fact sheet provides basic information about garlic—common names, what the science says, potential side effects and cautions, and resources for more information.
> ...



"*Taking garlic may increase the risk of bleeding*. If you take an anticoagulant (blood thinner) such as warfarin (Coumadin) *or if you need surgery*, tell your health care provider if you’re taking or planning to take garlic dietary supplements. "


----------



## AngelBitch (Sep 30, 2019)

this is hilarious, i can't recall a psychotic cycle near as fun as this one. she's really pulling out all the stops. what a lovely parting gift for us all.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 30, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Weird how the last three channels she's raged against have been run by black people....
> 
> (I'm kidding)



You may be kidding, but I was thinking a similar thought... 

EDIT: she has deleted the offending Community post (and its replies)

But this remains on Biggest Mikey's video:


----------



## A borscht-on (Sep 30, 2019)

This bitch is so audacious, she has hidden stockpiles of audacity, the reservoirs of which are bottomless.  I would respect this if i didn't loathe her so much.  How is it--I mean, HOW--can someone make me actually think ALR is a sweetheart and an earnest schlub by comparison?  Chintal is a goddamn Harkonnen, a cinematic villain slurping on fried chicken as she plots her next moves.

If I had a YT channel, hearing some obese nobody saying "You're next, bitch" would be comical, at best.  With Chintal?  Horrifying and very real.


----------



## downloads (Sep 30, 2019)

I've never watched Mikey before but when he just starts laughing at her during her stupid intro that made my day.  I like him, he doesn't spend five minutes telling viewers that he wishes fatso well, just tears into her.
Link so people know which video I'm talking about





Also, he's pinned this comment of hers, so many swears




edit: He just mentioned her thread here and didn't feel the need to tell everyone that he would never read the farms, like Zac and company do, I like him even more now


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Sep 30, 2019)

Well, her latest community post was deleted. Too many people telling her that they were reporting her I guess. Right now she's sitting in her new video room surrounded by fast food wrappers & empty pizza boxes & trying to figure out if her lies are going to be exposed.
She is threatening people all over the place, IG, Twitter (where I think she deleted her account) her community tab (where she deleted the threats) ,on their channels & following other land whales who won't live another 5 years.

Man, I never thought the last days of her life would be so fun.


----------



## Strine (Sep 30, 2019)

downloads said:


> I've never watched Mikey before but when he just starts laughing at her during her stupid intro that made my day.  I like him, he doesn't spend five minutes telling viewers that he wishes fatso well, just tears into her.
> Link so people know which video I'm talking about
> 
> 
> ...


"has been striked" our honours of English queen has struck - sorry, _striked_ again. This is top shelf crazybitch behaviour, ALR could never. The hysterectomy silence is deafening: if Chantal were actually having surgery, I think she'd mention it for munchie sympathy points in her current chimpout spiels against the haydurs.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 30, 2019)

The assumption that one has to hate oneself to laugh at the obnoxious behavior of a lolcow is one of the biggest fallacies of all.  Chantal isn't the only lolcow who resorts to this argument, but she relies on it a lot.

It is very possible to be very comfortable with one's self and still find a lolcow lulzy.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 30, 2019)

Her fat shaming that dude doesn't seen very HAESish to me.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 30, 2019)

Part of me feels a bit sad that no one in her life cares enough to see this online lunacy and shake some sense into her or beg her to get help.

Then I remember what an evil, foul twat she is and the sadness dissipates rather quickly.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Sep 30, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> She’s taken the fight to his Instagram page
> 
> View attachment 954375View attachment 954376View attachment 954377





Rabbit Bones said:


> Weird how the last three channels she's raged against have been run by black people....
> 
> (I'm kidding)



You're right, though. Others have pointed this out, but she has some real whitetrash royalty thing going on. She's not like the other 400 pounders, she dates a 'real' black guy (not those icky gangster types, but a *real* one, imported from Senegal and all) she really hates ugly people (because beauties like her shouldn't be expected to tolerate the sight of them) she eats organic food from the expensive store (or buys it at least) and she knows the *correct* pronunciation of poutine because she's completely bilingual and brilliant, unlike those uneducated masses who finished working on completely their degree in Studies part-time.

And I've never seen Mikey's videos, but he said "exacerbate" instead of "exasperate" so he's already my new favorite (and miles ahead of Chantal "I striked your video because it's not fair use if it hurts my feelings" Sarault).


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Sep 30, 2019)

Her constant use of the word "bullying" really rubs me the wrong way because she is a grown ass adult. When I hear that word, I picture elementary school-aged children on a playground name calling or stealing someone's Twinkie or something. Come to think of it, I don't think I've ever used that word since I was in elementary school.

Talk about a bad case of arrested development. She's a 35-year-old woman who is still tattling on everybody in the schoolyard, except now she has nowhere to report it to except the Youtube police. That's beyond pathetic. I would almost feel bad for her if she wasn't such a nasty & shitty person in general.


----------



## DarkSydePundit (Sep 30, 2019)

Can’t wait until she calls MichaelBePetty a Nigger.


----------



## Who Now (Sep 30, 2019)

AbraCadaver said:


> She doesn’t really give one uncomfortable broke-brain serial killer vibes...just exhausting, annoying fat entitled bitch vibes.



LOL I was thinking more like she gives vibes that she would be that selfish "friend" who it takes awhile to realize they are manipulative and only care about themselves.



DelicateMageflower said:


> Well, something happened to set off this latest rampage. Pre-surgery anxiety? Surgery cancelled by doctors? Or was there never a surgery and she's afraid of getting caught out in yet another lie?



Or they told her to fast and she is irritated and out for blood

I don't get how its not hypocritical of her to take off her "diet" videos because she is into acceptance now, but when she was vegan (for a day) she was going to leave up carnivore videos because they were "part of her history"


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 30, 2019)

DarkSydePundit said:


> Can’t wait until she calls MichaelBePetty a Nigger.


She's done everything BUT call ZM a faggot. She brings him being gay up way, way too much... it makes it very obvious it's something that  bothers her, or that she thinks is something worthy of being mocked.


----------



## thejackal (Sep 30, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> She's done everything BUT call ZM a faggot. She brings him being gay up way, way too much... it makes it very obvious it's something that  bothers her, or that she thinks is something worthy of being mocked.



_So what if you're gay, you're into men, you get ass blasted nightly by AIDS carrying twinks hosting god knows what else, I'm not hating you 'cause you're gay and fondle cocks on the regular, you're just a haydur, being gay and disgusting has nothing to do with my reaction to you, homo._


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Sep 30, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> She's done everything BUT call ZM a faggot. She brings him being gay up way, way too much... it makes it very obvious it's something that  bothers her, or that she thinks is something worthy of being mocked.



Exaaaaactly. It's like she's expecting people to fill in the blanks and whisper back, "Well, you know... he is _one of those."_

It's that fantastic balancing act people like her try to maintain where they never come out and say it because it's politically incorrect and they fancy themselves classier than that. However, they'll definitely imply it and assume their audience secretly agrees with them.

For the record, I'm sure she hates the gays because they're men who don't want to fuck her and hence, aren't under her control. (Yeah, this is beyond delusional, but this is Chantal we're talking about here.) And I'm sure the whole race thing has something to do with class, given her pretensions of sophistication.

As they say, the only thing worse than a nigger is a white-faced nigger. And Chantal knows it.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Sep 30, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> You're right, though. Others have pointed this out, but she has some real whitetrash royalty thing going on. She's not like the other 400 pounders, she dates a 'real' black guy (not those icky gangster types, but a *real* one, imported from Senegal and all) she really hates ugly people (because beauties like her shouldn't be expected to tolerate the sight of them) she eats organic food from the expensive store (or buys it at least) and she knows the *correct* pronunciation of poutine because she's completely bilingual and brilliant, unlike those uneducated masses who finished working on completely their degree in Studies part-time.
> 
> And I've never seen Mikey's videos, but he said "exacerbate" instead of "exasperate" so he's already my new favorite (and miles ahead of Chantal "I striked your video because it's not fair use if it hurts my feelings" Sarault).


I think she gets particulars enraged at black guys making fun of her because she believes black men are supposed to find her fat ass super sexy. The proof that black men find her gross is incompatible with her fantasy.


----------



## Um Oh Ah Yeah (Sep 30, 2019)

You know, Mikey could be back over 500 pounds--fuck, he could be 600 pounds--and he'd still be more of a likeable person than Chantal. Why? Because he's personable, erudite, and fun to listen to. 

And that rankles her. She has to know, deep in her heart, that if she were 125 pounds she'd still be a hateful, unlikable cunt.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Sep 30, 2019)

Of course she deletes these things almost immediately because she knows her re.tarded supporters won't find out and the feeders don't care anyway.
Most of her active viewers have to be critics and drama seekers. There is much better content out there that caters directly to feeders that Chantal can't compete with since she likes to pretend she has some dignity.

If being fat and a glutton is really something that she isn't ashamed of, why not just go full-on feeder pornographer? Since she hates youtube so much and it's soooo "toxic" just fuck off to a feeder site and make way more money there, and stop hiding her face fat behind her hair, using fat chick angles in selfies etc. if she really believes in "fat acceptance".

This saga won't last long. She can't fit in anywhere online that isn't the fat fuck mukbanger community which she has tried so hard to disassociate herself from, that bridge is completely burned down. Especially with her superiority complex, can't associate with the ugly fats that aren't aligned with some health woo.


----------



## Strawberry Pocky (Sep 30, 2019)

I've brought up and mentioned my fondness for Mikey in this thread before, so I'm glad that he had seriously buttrustled Chantal enough that she is chimping hard only days before her "surgery"  
IMO he is one of the only reaction channels really worth a shit. Sure he's not perfect (Bruh is certainly long winded and can definitely learn to edit more, but I think it comes from being a Podcaster) but his videos are ruthless in a funny way and definitely harmless - NOT at all bullying. Chantal is out of her fucking mind lmao.

It's October 1st tomorrow.  I cannot wait to see this where this hysterectomy saga takes us next.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Sep 30, 2019)

Strawberry Pocky said:


> buttrustled



This sounds like what Bibi, a homeless man, and Peetz have done to her.

And a few dozen random, mystery men have fantasized about doing to her.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Sep 30, 2019)

The fact that gay men can't stand her is very telling. Generally speaking, there has always been a sacred bond between fags and fat girls. They have historically both been marginalized and looked down upon by society and their peers. Usually high school is when they find one another and become someone each can lean on- The gay gets a beard to go to prom with etc..., fat girl gets a "boyfriend", and both find some sort of acceptance.  It's a beautiful thing that Chantal manages to fuck up by being a vile cunt. 

I figured we'd get a chimp out before her alleged surgery. So far she is predictable. My question is IF she has surgery, will she lie about what was actually done and IF she has cancer? I wouldn't put it past her to lie about any and all of the above. Of course she is about as smart as a turnip so she will get caught in her lies. That scandal would be even more delicious than the fake homeless guy she bought an extra meal for. Something tells me, surgery or not, this is gonna get good!


----------



## irishAzoth (Sep 30, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Black reactions
> 
> 
> You may be kidding, but I was thinking a similar thought...
> ...


Knowing how deluted Chantal is she probably thinks Biggest Mikey wants to fuck her


----------



## clusterfuckk (Sep 30, 2019)

Atta gorl Fatass!
The melk has been dry around here.



DarkSydePundit said:


> Can’t wait until she calls MichaelBePetty a Nigger.


Please let this happen.

also, she’s a nigger lover so


----------



## Strine (Sep 30, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> The fact that gay men can't stand her is very telling. Generally speaking, there has always been a sacred bond between fags and fat girls. They have historically both been marginalized and looked down upon by society and their peers. Usually high school is when they find one another and become someone each can lean on- The gay gets a beard to go to prom with etc..., fat girl gets a "boyfriend", and both find some sort of acceptance. It's a beautiful thing that Chantal manages to fuck up by being a vile cunt.


The pagan marriage of fags and hags is indeed sacred, but I think gay men like to hang out with women who are witty and cynical. Chantal is whatever the total opposite of those things is: her idea of wit is saying anybody who notices she's a belligerent heifer is "obsessed" with her, and she's so terminally uncynical that she thought pretending to read a book about ghosts from the future would have a tangible medical effect on her body (lmao fuck I forgot how funny that shit was). She's had to supplement her fat girl craving for sassy gay friends by conscripting an even less masculine and even more sexually inert male by the name of Peetz.


----------



## raritycunt (Sep 30, 2019)

Jisoo said:


> Looks like she found our other favorite cows.
> View attachment 954475View attachment 954478



“After a long day of being fat and perfect” okay after a sentence like that I’m really looking forward to the inevitable fat and perfect heart attack.

Stay angry Chantal, it’s just what your blood pressure needs before “surgery”


----------



## A borscht-on (Oct 1, 2019)

There is no major surgery taking place.  None.  She would have exploited the shit out of this eventuality and made it her main content.

I just want her to eat a few Whoppers and lecture me about nutrition,  I am not asking for much here.  God willing, i get this within the upcoming week.


----------



## fatfuck (Oct 1, 2019)

lmao that whole "this is another bitter and hateful person (bigger than me btw or was)" just goes to show how bitter and envious this slob really is of other people. every single time someone calls her out on her bullshit she lashes out with a juvenile response aimed to degrade or hurt them in a way. she still doesn't get it that most people don't give a fuck about her weight and hate her for her vile personality that she continuously showcases.

and what is she doing on reaction channels anyway? she just said a video or two ago that she doesn't watch them as they aren't worth her time! tomorrow she'll blame her impulsiveness or medication again and delete everything and pretend like nothing happened.

just stop before you embarrass yourself even further chantal. every single time you write a comment you are just describing yourself. grow the fuck up and become an adult and take some responsibility. just once stand by what you're preaching.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Oct 1, 2019)

A borscht-on said:


> There is no major surgery taking place.  None.  She would have exploited the shit out of this eventuality and made it her main content.


I won't believe it unless she shows her stitches.


----------



## Nicotine Fetish (Oct 1, 2019)

Body fucking posi who? 
lmfaooooo
Chantal constantly shits on fat people. 
Man, it's like a skin walker or something. Every time she finds a new skin to slip into (vegan, keto, fat acceptance?) she pretends like her past doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 1, 2019)

I love how every HAES picture she posts to Instagram are of people bigger than her. Gotta keep up that delusion that's she's "not that bad".

I think this chimpout makes it more likely that the surgery is real and not less.



irishAzoth said:


> Knowing how deluted Chantal is she probably thinks Biggest Mikey wants to fuck her.


100000%. She already pulled the you're-obsessed-with-me bullshit with him. Same exact thing she said to Simon Fit - "Sorry. I know you totally want me but I'm too good for you." Completely laughable. Her defense mechanisms are so undeveloped it's incredible.

All straight men that are disgusted by her secretly want to fuck her.
All women and gay men that are disgusted by her are just jealous and want to be her.

Everyone is disgusted by you, Chantal, because you're fucking disgusting. You have surgery soon. Get off the internet and take this time to start scraping the years of filth off your body, pick out all the toliet paper lodged inside your ass, remove any stray food containers from your rolls, and say your goodbyes to the very few people who haven't removed you from their lives.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Oct 1, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> Part of me feels a bit sad that no one in her life cares enough to see this online lunacy and shake some sense into her or beg her to get help.
> 
> Then I remember what an evil, foul twat she is and the sadness dissipates rather quickly.



There's been multiple videos, some from pretty well known Youtubers, directed at her family. On here, people have had similar conversations. It's sometimes as if we internet strangers care more, or at least aren't as emeshed with her. She is like a sickness that infects everyone she comes into contact with.

I used to feel bad for her family, but not so much anymore. Her grandma enables her, and created her mom.  Her mom was young when she had her but had time to grow as a person (not physically, hur) and not allow her to abuse her sister. Her sister is the only one I truly wish well for. She seems to have broken the cycle and become a good person, and I don't blame her at all for not trying to help. Sometimes cutting the strings (as if a string would be strong enough to hold that behemoth up) and going Low Contact is the best thing to do for your personal health.


----------



## raritycunt (Oct 1, 2019)

Everything is orange and pumpkin coloured....Chantal will be here soon to turn it into fettuccine Alfredo sauce


----------



## Pout*s*ine (Oct 1, 2019)

Let's be real, there is no fucking surgery. Or if there is, she's getting bariatric and lying her effing ass off about the hysterectomy.
If this were real, Chantal would be *milking* the bejesus out of it. It would have been her narrative for a month prior and months post.
She's quiet because she can't lie about something this specific, she's not smart enough and people smarter than her would read her in an instant.
And I mean, lying in detail about something that doesn't concern shit and sex would be too much of an effort for her because she'd need to actually exert herself and do research.  By definition, Chimptal doesn't research anything besides fast-food joints and shitty lazy recipes.
Omg, I'm actually impatient for Friday to come. I wonder if she'll bother saying something the day after the supposed surgery,
My money is on radio silence for longer than usual and then a clickbait video with "Did I have surgery?" in the thumbnail and a soft-spoken Chantal.
"You guise, I decided this surgery is just not for me right now. Im gonna lose a buncha weight and  maybe do it then."


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Oct 1, 2019)

She can't be getting bariatric with no prior weightloss or changed eating.

I'm just excited for the whiplash in the coming days.


----------



## A borscht-on (Oct 1, 2019)

...and then ALR stays brilliantly mute through all of this, silently counting her cash and increasing subs, knowing she wins.

This is a Scorsese pic. We are all riveted. Title? Just "Deathfat."

I also just want Chintal to eat a sack of fucking Wendys already, and show me how it is done. Soon, I imagine. Soon...


----------



## Gene's Secret Cat (Oct 1, 2019)

Strawberry Pocky said:


> I've brought up and mentioned my fondness for Mikey in this thread before, so I'm glad that he had seriously buttrustled Chantal enough that she is chimping hard only days before her "surgery"
> IMO he is one of the only reaction channels really worth a shit. Sure he's not perfect (Bruh is certainly long winded and can definitely learn to edit more, but I think it comes from being a Podcaster) but his videos are ruthless in a funny way and definitely harmless - NOT at all bullying. Chantal is out of her fucking mind lmao.
> 
> It's October 1st tomorrow.  I cannot wait to see this where this hysterectomy saga takes us next.



Mikey is like a black Seth Rogan and I am here for it.

Also, she is definitely not having bariatric surgery.  There is more prep for that than her maybe-fake hysterectomy.

I just can't believe she went, "Well, I don't have the discipline to change myself for the better, so instead I'm going to change the way society thinks!"  Barf.  The HAES phase is going to be awesome, and then the moment she tries  to lose weight or get healthier again, her HAES followers are going to draaaaaaag her.  Can't wait.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 1, 2019)

Gene's Secret Cat said:


> Mikey is like a black Seth Rogan and I am here for it.
> 
> Also, she is definitely not having bariatric surgery.  There is more prep for that than her maybe-fake hysterectomy.
> 
> I just can't believe she went, "Well, I don't have the discipline to change myself for the better, so instead I'm going to change the way society thinks!"  Barf.  The HAES phase is going to be awesome, and then the moment she tries  to lose weight or get healthier again, her HAES followers are going to draaaaaaag her.  Can't wait.



No need to wait. She's already fat-shaming other fat people. She couldn't even pretend to be HAESy for three days before alienating another entire potential audience. I don't think the HAES community will accept the "self-defense" excuse when she's going around calling people fat and suggesting people lose weight. She's so stupid.


----------



## beanbag in a hurry (Oct 1, 2019)

Zach's at it.


----------



## raritycunt (Oct 1, 2019)

beanbag in a hurry said:


> Zach's at it.



He’s looking a little chunky himself


----------



## CindyChafe (Oct 1, 2019)

beanbag in a hurry said:


> Zach's at it.



Mmmkay I’ll give Zach kudos for the chuckle that he got out of me when he put up a black screen for “this is what Shaquana Jefferson looks like”...

I love the Zach vs Chantal feud because you know she would totally be a faghag for Zach if he didn’t call her out on her bullshit.

Fat Acceptance Chantal is lame as fuck.

As for the surgery: how the fuck are they going to cut through 3 feet of visceral fat? If she’s really having surgery that’s gonna be a hell of a recovery.

Also how tall is Peetz? Because Chantal is 5’0” if I remember correctly. And Peetz looks shorter than her. He must be a damn midget.

ETA: one of the first channels Chantal filed a false DMCA on was @Null’s original YouTube channel. And look what that got her. A whole ass stream about her. If Dear Leader wasn’t swearing off fat people as stream content, I’d say we need a Chantal part 2. Or Amberlynn part 2. Or both.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Oct 1, 2019)

What is wrong with this woman? Hopefully her upcoming surgery is to fix her brain.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 1, 2019)

Re. her mass-privating of videos, I was able to archive the bulk of her channel some months back, but not all of it (the program I used errored on some, or created incomplete files - retained here as .part files to show that they existed). If any of this list is needed in future, I won't be deleting them any time soon and can upload it somewhere. I can't make a plain text index because Windows command prompt hates exotic characters.

 .  .


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 1, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> What is wrong with this woman? Hopefully her upcoming surgery is to fix her brain.
> View attachment 955155



So is she saying it would ok with her for someone to react to her videos as long as they have never been fat in their life? She still doesn't seem to get that we aren't hating on her because she is fat. It's because she is a terrible human. Does she need this concept spelled out to her more clearly?

Also, I love how she says "They treat US like WE are guilty...." I assume she is referring to her BFF Amber here? Lol


----------



## Mr Foster (Oct 1, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> What is wrong with this woman? Hopefully her upcoming surgery is to fix her brain.
> View attachment 955155



Chantal has completely snapped, her narc ego couldn't handle the reality of her life any longer and she is just insane now. 

Privatizing videos, attacking and threatening other YT channels in public, changing her mind about her life plans every day, lying about a major operation, eating like a hog with alzheimers and pretending Bibi is still her boyfriend.

Chantal you never fooled anyone except the dumbest of people, and now, you can't can even fool yourself.

What a dumpster fire.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Oct 1, 2019)

So, she deletes her _last_ post because she doesn't want to give the reaction channels attention, or give us rants for our little circle jerk?

And then she gives reaction channels attention in _this _post?  Assume the circle position, gorls...


----------



## Gene's Secret Cat (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 1, 2019)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> I think she gets particulars enraged at black guys making fun of her because she believes black men are supposed to find her fat ass super sexy. The proof that black men find her gross is incompatible with her fantasy.


So she suffers from Sammie Bushart-itus. The belief that a white woman, no matter how gross, fat, mean, stupid, lazy and otherwise undesirable, should be appealing to all black men as a status symbol.

You know, when your little fake movement to justify your slovenly lifestyle choices has the word "health" in it, people are allowed to ask about your health because you're opening that line of conversation.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 1, 2019)

I don’t need to “try vlogging or do a fucken [sic] mukbang,” because I’m not a lowlife who has to pander to creepy old men with a  fetish in order to pay for a poutine addiction. Try finishing your ten-year three-year English lit degree, fatty.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 1, 2019)

Hops on the HAES train at a point when she's literally about to die from obesity-related health problems. And then the very first thing she does after hopping on, is proceed to _fat-shame_ a bunch of people.

She fucks up everything she does so badly it's kind of amazing.


----------



## Um Oh Ah Yeah (Oct 1, 2019)

She really likes that "former fatties who lose a few pounds and get a holier-than-thou" line, because it's the only one she's repeated in every post. It's like when a baby figures out that the square block goes in the square hole and is so pleased with themselves that they make you watch them do it over and over again.


----------



## SodaLove (Oct 1, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> What is wrong with this woman? Hopefully her upcoming surgery is to fix her brain.
> View attachment 955155


Take a shot every time Chantal says “holier than thou”


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 1, 2019)

Um Oh Ah Yeah said:


> She really likes that "former fatties who lose a few pounds and get a holier-than-thou" line, because it's the only one she's repeated in every post. It's like when a baby figures out that the square block goes in the square hole and is so pleased with themselves that they make you watch them do it over and over again.


She's jealous. Because she wants to be that person. She badly wants to be a 'former fatty' who gets to lecture people. I grantee if she woke up 120 pounds tomorrow, the first thing she would do is make a video shitting on BigAl.


----------



## DongMiguel (Oct 1, 2019)

Health absolutely is more than just weight. But, as we've seen, if there's one aspect of Chantal's health that's worse than her physical well-being, it's her mental well-being.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 1, 2019)

New Instagram post.
I also just noticed she has made the picture of her sitting down holding her gut her new profile pic...


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 1, 2019)

Chantal "House" Sarault  - the only "public figure" on social media who doesn't understand the purpose of hashtags.


----------



## fatfuck (Oct 1, 2019)

claim you love being fat and that you don't care what people think yet spend every waking moment of your day talking and thinking about it. too bad chantal's pea sized brain doesn't understand the irony in all this.

gorl you're already balding pretty bad. all the added stress this is causing you will only quicken it and your balding power you sprinkle on your head won't cut it anymore.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 1, 2019)

Oh Chantal... no one would think you were pretty, even if you got skinny.


----------



## Pargon (Oct 1, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> Honestly, no-one cares.


Oh, come on. Be fair. I care.

I love laughing at insane people


----------



## thejackal (Oct 1, 2019)

Pargon said:


> Oh, come on. Be fair. I care.
> 
> I love laughing at insane people



She's better than most cows she's got:

1) zero self awareness
2) wild mood swings sometimes hour to hour
3) an ego the size of her gunt.
4) A dinosaur sized pea brain rattling around in her skull
5) Nobody in real life that cares enough to intervene, in fact her one friend Peetz seems to encourage her insanity or tolerate it

So should be a good time for Kiwis.


----------



## irishAzoth (Oct 1, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> I grantee if she woke up 120 pounds tomorrow, the first thing she would do is make a video shitting on BigAl.


In the next 48 hours there won't be a tomorrow for Chantal after the surgery lol


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 1, 2019)

She deleted ALL Instagram comments and turned off the comment function on all her pics except this one...


----------



## chesticle_udders (Oct 1, 2019)

I'm anticipating the massive weight gain that will ensue during this "love yourself" phase.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Oct 1, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> View attachment 955368View attachment 955369
> 
> She deleted ALL Instagram comments and turned off the comment function on all her pics except this one...
> 
> View attachment 955365


Wow. Really hitting the skids here. Such body positivity, posting pics of yourself 150 elbees ago. Christ on crutches. She's spinning like a top right now. I don't know if it's fear of the surgery or if it's fear of knowing it's all about to come out in the wash, but she's losing it.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 1, 2019)

God, I hate people who post quotes on social media. If you have something to say, say it yourself. Don’t steal other people’s words and act like they are the fruit of your mind.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Oct 1, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> So she suffers from Sammie Bushart-itus. The belief that a white woman, no matter how gross, fat, mean, stupid, lazy and otherwise undesirable, should be appealing to all black men as a status symbol.
> 
> You know, when your little fake movement to justify your slovenly lifestyle choices has the word "health" in it, people are allowed to ask about your health because you're opening that line of conversation.
> View attachment 955186




I find this hilarious because actually SHAME does work. The fact that society now days is trying to eliminate the feelings of shame or forcing everyone else to NOT shame others; is part of the reason society is going to absolute shite; IMO. 

30 years ago, fatties like Chimptal were few and far between. Obviously there are many reasons for this, including the emergence of fast food and fatty garbage; however I think that because people are more accepting or at least being FORCED by SJWs to be more accepting; it removes the feeling of shame. Without experiencing those feelings; and having a gaggle of fatties supporting your disgusting behavior; you get the HAES movement. 

Anyway; I believe shame is a powerful tool for curbing behavior that is within your control- like shoving your fat face constantly.


----------



## marjoram (Oct 1, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> What is wrong with this woman? Hopefully her upcoming surgery is to fix her brain.
> View attachment 955155



"Rant over"???  Nah, the rant never ends with Chimptal.....


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 1, 2019)

She just deleted this last post. I saw it, signed on here, went back & it was gone. I saw one comment that I wanted to copy, but it was gone already that told her many people were reporting her to you tube for threats.
I think she's cracking up with her (fake) surgery only 2 days away.



Madam Spergwell said:


> What is wrong with this woman? Hopefully her upcoming surgery is to fix her brain.
> View attachment 955155



Edit: Luckily I had her community page open on another tab (that I just noticed) with the comment I was talking about. Not sure, but minutes after that comment, Chantal deleted her comment & all the replies, including this one.


----------



## raritycunt (Oct 1, 2019)

Michael does know he’s still super morbidly obese right? Yes you lost some weight because you had TWO weight loss surgeries but you haven’t lost much and you’re still fat as fuck?


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Oct 1, 2019)

Could there be a pre-surgery visit to Psych Emerge? Here's hoping!


----------



## batshitrat (Oct 1, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> Anyway; I believe shame is a powerful tool for curbing behavior that is within your control- like shoving your fat face constantly.



Absolutely, shame exists to redirect weird or insane ass behavior into a more normal and acceptable type of behavior. Which is why all these obese body positive people are trying to get people to stop shaming them for being so damn big. It’s not normal. You don’t need to eat double of what you’re recommended to consume. The people that don’t get grotesquely big are doing fine with what they do eat so why do they want their shit habits to go by un-judged when it’s hard to ignore how big some people get.

It’s comical to me how obese people have spun this body positive movement meant for disabled people as a means to excuse their obesity. Absurd.

But I’d be lying if I said it wasn’t funny as hell to watch Chimptal flip back and forth with her fake body positivity and bashing of other Youtuber’s weight loss though. The cow that keeps on giving.


----------



## smoohead (Oct 1, 2019)

At least he's lost weight as opposed to Chantal who keeps GAINING weight and has totally given up.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Oct 1, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> Could there be a pre-surgery visit to Psych Emerge? Here's hoping!


Perhaps that's what she's angling for? I can't imagine her being smart enough to be this calculated, but she could be going off the rails specifically to use it as an excuse as to why she can't have surgery. If ever there was a time that she needs to commit herself, it'd be now. She's chimping harder than I've ever seen her chimp. She's always been a trainwreck, but this is getting a little crazy even by her standards.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Oct 1, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> Perhaps that's what she's angling for? I can't imagine her being smart enough to be this calculated, but she could be going off the rails specifically to use it as an excuse as to why she can't have surgery. If ever there was a time that she needs to commit herself, it'd be now. She's chimping harder than I've ever seen her chimp. She's always been a trainwreck, but this is getting a little crazy even by her standards.



It seriously wouldn't shock me. I think the implications are finally penetrating her thick skull.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Oct 1, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> I find this hilarious because actually SHAME does work. The fact that society now days is trying to eliminate the feelings of shame or forcing everyone else to NOT shame others; is part of the reason society is going to absolute shite; IMO.
> 
> 30 years ago, fatties like Chimptal were few and far between. Obviously there are many reasons for this, including the emergence of fast food and fatty garbage; however I think that because people are more accepting or at least being FORCED by SJWs to be more accepting; it removes the feeling of shame. Without experiencing those feelings; and having a gaggle of fatties supporting your disgusting behavior; you get the HAES movement.
> 
> Anyway; I believe shame is a powerful tool for curbing behavior that is within your control- like shoving your fat face constantly.


Shame is also good for keeping down the grown men carrying my little pony plushies around in broad daylight.  Or couples walking each other on S&M collar and leashes past your favourite sidewalk cafe.

It’s a powerful tool that should be brought back.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 1, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> Re. her mass-privating of videos, I was able to archive the bulk of her channel some months back, but not all of it (the program I used errored on some, or created incomplete files - retained here as .part files to show that they existed). If any of this list is needed in future, I won't be deleting them any time soon and can upload it somewhere. I can't make a plain text index because Windows command prompt hates exotic characters.
> 
> View attachment 955161 . View attachment 955162 . View attachment 955164



@Man vs persistent rat  Can you please share how you were able to do this? Maybe we can all learn to archive better. Was it something custom that you wrote yourself? Did you archive each vid manually (I hope not that would be a nightmare) or were you able to get jdownloader to do it on youtube or something? 

I've always had to archive vids manually which is fine for grabbing new vids as they come out, but having to do it manually is a deterrent for archiving backlogs because it's too daunting for cows who have hundreds of vids.


----------



## sgtpepper (Oct 1, 2019)

Jisoo said:


> Looks like she found our other favorite cows.
> View attachment 954475View attachment 954478



Just another excuse to eat poutine every week. If she truly loved herself she wouldn't be 400lbs. Nothing about these people is "inspirational". They can claim to be happy with an extra 800lbs worth of pressure on their knees but we all know when they go to bed they aren't happy they can't move comfortably. 

Total difference between ACTUAL health at larger sizes (maybe 20-30lbs overweight) and being an obese/morbidly obese person. These idiots are so delusional and dont bother with science.


----------



## SodaLove (Oct 1, 2019)

Bitchy Chantal is the worst. She thinks she’s so clever with her snarky replies but she comes across even dumber than usual.


----------



## DuckSucker (Oct 1, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> What is wrong with this woman? Hopefully her upcoming surgery is to fix her brain.
> View attachment 955155


When did she make the jump to automatically accusing everyone who says anything about her of being a former fatty? That one, in particular, seems to be a crack in the wall--she's projecting. That bit's not normal, that stands out to me. Thats the fissure in the wall, thats forming.

Even if everyone else was fat; and what? So what? What are you saying? That that makes them jealous or something? What would it matter?

Not everybody is going through a "journey", lady. This is some sort of narcissistic mental snap, or something.

People with problems dont call something like alcoholism a "journey" any more than any normal person who isnt a 20 year old under the influences of multiple substances would call life a "journey".  Everybody has ups and downs, dude, it doesnt make them monumental--it doesnt even make them important. 95% of people go through their days and go through life. It's not a "journey". If anything, it's more like pedaling a bike, metaphorically.

Yes everyone else is either fat or formerly fat, sure. Maybe some are, but that's not why people mock you. Doesnt she look down her nose at Americans anyway, mocking them for being "fat, uneducated Americans"? She's in arrested development in the Bush years, just before Supersize Me came out.

She ends saying "Go try a mukbang or vlogging." Instead of "go do something else with your time?" Lady mukbanging and vlogging got YOU to where YOU are today and youre miserable, why would I try those?


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## wheelpower (Oct 1, 2019)

But you don't have any career let alone a defining career. Posting these quotes or whatever won't change the fact that you are a jobless, morbidly obese, friend-less, sad angry loser, Chantal.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Oct 1, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 955494
> 
> Bitchy Chantal is the worst. She thinks she’s so clever with her snarky replies but she comes across even dumber than usual.


Welp, better delete that before the last of her vegan followers jumps ship.


Edit: that pizza post...I sense very soon we get self-pity Chantal hating on her choices and then segueing into “I’m in a dark place YOU GUYS” Chantal. That post is so self-loathing it’s cringe.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 1, 2019)

Look who popped up in Amberlynns comments section of her most recent video (Being friends with my ex)





It’s like she’s going out of her way to draw attention to herself these last couple days... it’s bewildering.


----------



## Antipathy (Oct 1, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 955523


"I'm more than halfway through my life with nothing to show for it, and I've turned to food and cheap platitudes to avoid the crippling sense of failure my parents undoubtedly do."

So inspiring.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Oct 1, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 955523


Good to see she's fasting before her surgery.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 1, 2019)

This rebrand is doomed. Not only because never sticks to anything but because she's too much of an asshole, she's just too unlikeable. She can't get along with people, she can't even maintain superficial social media relationships.

Even Amberlynn, whose personal life is a total trainwreck manages to not have feuds with oThEr yOuTuBeRs and insane blowups on social media. She'll post little pissy toothless rants occasionally and she'll definitely troll, but nothing like this. She rarely chimps and if she does it's never this insane. Even Amberlynn can pretend to be sort of "nice" online.

Chantal is too much of a massive cunt to ever, ever pull of this sjw, senstive, positive ",,,,and that's okay!!" bullshit. For fuck's sake even her vegan act was more convicing than this.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 1, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> @Man vs persistent rat  Can you please share how you were able to do this? Maybe we can all learn to archive better. Was it something custom that you wrote yourself? Did you archive each vid manually (I hope not that would be a nightmare) or were you able to get jdownloader to do it on youtube or something?
> 
> I've always had to archive vids manually which is fine for grabbing new vids as they come out, but having to do it manually is a deterrent for archiving backlogs because it's too daunting for cows who have hundreds of vids.



I use youtube-dl - it's a bit fussy to work out because it has no GUI and is used through command prompt, but I'm fairly technologically inept and still could brute-force it, and also it will make you feel like you're in the matrix.



Spoiler: Walkthrough for Windows



First download the "windows exe" here, then place it in the folder you want to save the videos to.

Open Command Prompt (either go to Start > Run and search CMD (or CMD.exe), or type it into the Start Menu of more recent OSes).

Navigate to the folder you want to save the videos to (I recommend using a folder in an easy to reach place like c:/chantal, as if it's in My Documents, etc, it'll be down a long string of subfolders branching from your user profile).

To navigate, type the hard drive's directory letter followed by a colon, eg *d:*, then press return. To navigate along folder chains use the prefix *cd* (change directory) with a space after it, then the folder name. For example to get to *d:/misc/chantal* you would first type *d:* [press return] *cd misc* [press return] *cd chantal* [press return]. It should update the path each time you press return to confirm your changes are working.

Once the prompt has been navigated to the folder where the youtube-dl exe is (and where you want the files to download), run a command that has the parameters you require, followed by the URL of the channel you want to rip. There are a lot of variables that you can look up what they do, but for one that works fine, try pasting this (the channel URL here is Chantal's videos page, modify it to whatever channel you want to archive - some have custom titles, others have long strings of characters):

youtube-dl.exe -i -f 22  https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAmRK4tVUQMhLSE8KHUa4uA/videos

What you should see if you do this and press return is the program will start to detect each page of new videos, then begin to download them using whatever commands you have elected to use.

The main problems you might encounter are some videos refusing to extract due to the way the program tries to read Youtube's metadata, or just various bugs caused by Youtube trying to combat ripping. For these, the command prompt will show an error that when you finish ripping a channel you can scroll through the history in the command prompt take note of which failed, then try using either different settings (you can replace the channel URL with a specific video URL to download things individually using the same technique) or save a list of those errored videos to try to download using a website (e.g. y2mate or vdyoutube).

I used to use the *-f 22* setting is for best quality (where available), but it appears to be less reliable now due to a change on Youtube's end, so the *-f bestvideo+bestaudio* might work better, although in a cursory search I have yet to find a way to combine audio and video into the same container, eg this video throws up an error with *-f 22* and also *-f best* but extracts fine with *-f bestvideo+bestaudio*. There is a way to combine them using a command but it possibly requires another program installed to do so, so might need a little more research, or just giving up and extracting those errored videos via other methods. At best quality, my Chantal folder is 80 GB from extracting at 720p, so if you want smaller filesizes it may be worth looking for lowest quality options, or forcing 360p or 480p (Chantal for whatever reason doesn't always upload her videos in HD, even eating at PC ones, so if you use a command forcing 720p some videos may error).

There is a list of settings in the documentation here, but it may be less confusing to Google forum posts for people asking good commands to use. I'm far from an expert at this, so if anybody finds something that works better than *-f bestvideo+bestaudio* , or knows an easy way to combine the two using a command (or improvements to anything else I suggest) it would be appreciated.


----------



## fuxetudeto (Oct 1, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 955494
> 
> Bitchy Chantal is the worst. She thinks she’s so clever with her snarky replies but she comes across even dumber than usual.



I genuinely didn’t even realize she was trying to be snarky here, I thought she was just being honest for once.


----------



## SodaLove (Oct 1, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 955523


That’s some depressing shit


----------



## Whatthefuck (Oct 1, 2019)

fuxetudeto said:


> I genuinely didn’t even realize she was trying to be snarky here, I thought she was just being honest for once.


Nah, she's being honest, but she's attempting to be snarky. Can't wait until the next vegan re-brand.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Oct 1, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> I use youtube-dl - it's a bit fussy to work out because it has no GUI and is used through command prompt, but I'm fairly technologically inept and still could brute-force it, and also it will make you feel like you're in the matrix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can also do it with the GUI version by just copying and pasting in the video URLs to the appropriate place, adding them to the queue and. once you have your full list, download them en masse. 360p pretty reliably keeps the file size small enough to upload to the site directly.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 1, 2019)

Kamov Ka-52 said:


> You can also do it with the GUI version by just coping and pasting in the video URLs to the appropriate place, add them to the queue and once you have your full list, download them. 360p pretty reliably keeps the file size small enough to upload to the site directly.


Ahh wtf, I've been using it for so long that I didn't know it had that version. Does it scan the entire channel to create a list, or can you only input each video manually?


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Oct 1, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> Ahh wtf, I've been using it for so long that I didn't know it had that version. Does it scan the entire channel to create a list, or can you only input each video manually?


To the best of my knowledge you have to copy video URL you want to download manually, but there may be a way to do it more efficiently that I'm not aware of.


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 1, 2019)

I don’t know that she can do a vegan rebrand at this point. I think her “animals are tasty” comment blew that up, and no amount of filming cows is going to make people forget that one. That’s like the vegan Heil Hitler. 

My guess is, she’ll disappear for a bit “recovering from surgery”. It’ll give people time to forget some of her stupider stuff. Come January though, she’ll be back, rebranded again. She’ll be 50 pounds fatter than now, so close to 500. She’ll  try another diet for the new year. She’ll do the whole “we know restriction doesn’t work for me” so she’ll do something like the Mediterranean diet or some other well-known diet she hasn’t tried. Probably loop in some Spanish/Greek restaurants (if she can figure out where the Mediterranean is.)

And in January, her cycles of crazy will resume all over again as they did last January. Menopause might calm her or might make her nuttier, assuming some of this is hormonal. But most of it is her being a pure cunt and that won’t change.
My guess is 600 lbs by January 2021, and she won’t love a second of it.


----------



## Um Oh Ah Yeah (Oct 1, 2019)

Apologies, because I may have said this before.

When I first heard about body positivity as it relates to fat people, I thought it was a really good idea. For a lot of obese/morbidly obese people, their size really is a physical manifestation of some genuine self loathing. So, I thought, encouraging fat people to love themselves as they were was a great first step on the road to weightloss.

I uh, was a bit too optimistic.


----------



## sweetie_squad_4_lyfe (Oct 1, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> What is wrong with this woman? Hopefully her upcoming surgery is to fix her brain.
> View attachment 955155


yes, the solution to all your problems is to do a mukbang. just because thats how you deal with your unhappiness doesnt mean everyone does. some people have healthy coping mechanisms that prevent them from becoming a fat fuck like you.



Um Oh Ah Yeah said:


> Apologies, because I may have said this before.
> 
> When I first heard about body positivity as it relates to fat people, I thought it was a really good idea. For a lot of obese/morbidly obese people, their size really is a physical manifestation of some genuine self loathing. So, I thought, encouraging fat people to love themselves as they were was a great first step on the road to weightloss.
> 
> I uh, was a bit too optimistic.


if you really think about it, loving yourself leads to weightloss because it means liking yourself enough to take care of yourself. thats the really ironic thing here. they dont love themselves. if they did, theyd want to live more than the next 20 ish years and actually look after themselves. working out, learning the teeniest bit about nutrition and eating not shit most of the day is self care. they dont practice that, which leads them to not be able to do other things to take care of themselves like wipe their fucking asses.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Oct 1, 2019)

The whole body positivity/fat acceptance shit is way off the rails.

Originally, it was supposed to mean that people come in all shapes and sizes and should not be put down for it.  That's reasonable.  Some people are just skinny types, some tend toward chunky despite eating normally, and some have medical conditions that affect their bodies.  Genetics plays a large role too.  I think almost any ordinary adult would agree that nobody deserves to be made fun of for things not under one's own control.  It would be like laughing at someone for having big ears, or an off-center nose, or stubby legs.  Nobody is perfect; nobody should be shamed.  So, if chunkiness runs in the family, it really is nobody's right to shame you for it.

At no point, however, was this intended to absolve people from mistreating themselves and causing awful conditions. 

However, gluttons have managed to get ahold of "accept your body" sentiment and have warped it into "accept my gluttony", which was never the original intent.

Chantal is not big-boned and does not have a genetic condition.  She is a fat pig because she lacks discipline, and is selfish and greedy.  Society is under absolutely no obligation to accept THAT bullshit, and it is an insult to those who have irregular bodies due to no fault of their own.

It is like starting a "gum disease acceptance" movement for people who can't be bothered to brush their teeth.  It is an affront to health and an affront to common sense.


----------



## Um Oh Ah Yeah (Oct 1, 2019)

sweetie_squad_4_lyfe said:


> if you really think about it, loving yourself leads to weightloss because it means liking yourself enough to take care of yourself. thats the really ironic thing here. they dont love themselves. if they did, theyd want to live more than the next 20 ish years and actually look after themselves. working out, learning the teeniest bit about nutrition and eating not shit most of the day is self care. they dont practice that, which leads them to not be able to do other things to take care of themselves like wipe their fucking asses.


Yeah, that's basically what I mean. Once you hate yourself enough to eat or drink yourself fat, it's real easy to go "oh, I'm already a fat worthless piece of trash, nothing matters" and have another bag of doritos. If you teach that person to love themselves, they're more likely to say "hey, I'm okay with myself now, it's time to do the work that allows me to have pride in my body" or... something along those lines. 

In my opinion, if you say "oh, I'm body positive" and then spend every night eating your feelings, then you're lying. I just didnt realize how easy it would be for the self delusional to take over the whole concept.


----------



## sweetie_squad_4_lyfe (Oct 1, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> This rebrand is doomed. Not only because never sticks to anything but because she's too much of an asshole, she's just too unlikeable. She can't get along with people, she can't even maintain superficial social media relationships.
> 
> Even Amberlynn, whose personal life is a total trainwreck manages to not have feuds with oThEr yOuTuBeRs and insane blowups on social media. She'll post little pissy toothless rants occasionally and she'll definitely troll, but nothing like this. She rarely chimps and if she does it's never this insane. Even Amberlynn can pretend to be sort of "nice" online.
> 
> Chantal is too much of a massive cunt to ever, ever pull of this sjw, senstive, positive ",,,,and that's okay!!" bullshit. For fuck's sake even her vegan act was more convicing than this.


everything she does is doomed. including being alive.


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Oct 1, 2019)

A Body Positive Lexicon

Loving Yourself = Narcissism
Self-care = Self-indulgence, consumerism
Self-Hatred - Self-discipline, listening to doctors when they tell you losing weight may help with your health issues
Fat shaming = Anything a medical professional says that isn't SLAY KWEEN
Empowerment = Yelling at companies to produce clothes for 'infinifats', basing entire idenity on one's excessive girthiness, science denial,
Instinctive eating = Something that will never, ever, make you lose weight
Eating Disorder - Something only thin people get
Loving your Curves - Posting sickening nudes on the internet, wearing clothes several sizes too small
Intentional Weight Loss - Genocide


----------



## Sham (Oct 1, 2019)

Is her Instagram still set to private, or did she develop enough sense to make it public? Posting all these uwu BoDy PoSi memes, trying to get in with those shitheads - does she get no one can see any of the crap she posts? Just the five idiots that still like her and the brave souls that followed her to bring us back the goods (semper fi.)


----------



## Princess Ariel (Oct 1, 2019)

She sure attracts some re.tarded white knights


----------



## SodaLove (Oct 1, 2019)

Sham said:


> Is her Instagram still set to private, or did she develop enough sense to make it public? Posting all these uwu BoDy PoSi memes, trying to get in with those shitheads - does she get no one can see any of the crap she posts? Just the the five idiots that still like her and the brave souls that followed her to bring us back the goods (semper fi.)


I believe it’s still private. Chantal is too stupid to realize her hashtags don’t do shit.


----------



## irishAzoth (Oct 1, 2019)

I'm wondering where all the other HAES hags are to give their opinion on Chantal because right now she's giving all them a bad look. Here you have this fat slob going around talking shit not only to skinny people but taking shit to other fatties. Even some vegan HAES have to hate this cunt right now


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 1, 2019)

irishAzoth said:


> I'm wondering where all the other HAES hags are to give their opinion on Chantal because right now she's giving all them a bad look. Here you have this fat slob going around talking shit not only to skinny people but taking shit to other fatties. Even some vegan HAES have to hate this cunt right now



well none of them can see her --yet--because her IG is private.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Oct 1, 2019)

Gene's Secret Cat said:


> View attachment 955184


"Going to the ER bc Cheese"



Serial Grapist said:


> View attachment 955368View attachment 955369


FA mistake number one Chantal, being inclusive of "smallfats".


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 1, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> FA mistake number one Chantal, being inclusive of "smallfats".



It's just a fat girl morbidly obese woman angle.


----------



## Strawberry Pocky (Oct 2, 2019)

Questions for Kiwis who are more Instagram-savvy than myself

1) The fuck is a "smallfat" lmao jesus
2) It _looks _like she is doing an awful lot of reposting images of other people? Like she's putting up photos of other women/other fatties instead of any pictures of herself. (One person in a screencap even asked her where the credit was at) Is this an Instagram thing that people do? I'd have thought that if you weren't posting photos you took yourself then just putting up other peoples' pictures would be considered something along the lines of art theft? I don't know how Insta works like that tho.

Just struck me as odd for Chimptal, who has always been such a reespree-throwing "muh copyrights!" freak about people using her content on Youtube, is perfectly happy to use other people's photography content on Instagram.
_But when is her being a bitch and a hypocrite ever new?  lol_


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Oct 2, 2019)

A smallfat is just that, a person who is overweight or obese, but at the lower end of the scale, and thus has far fewer all-important intersectional oppreshun points. A smallfat tends to be more attractive and mobile, and less smelly and terrifying to look at than your average super-mordibly obese deathfat who has sized out of a 30 or 32. A smallfat has the PRIVILEGE (gulag klaaxon!) of doing stuff like being able to fit in chairs without collapsing them, having a visible neck and maybe even a waist, and buying clothes from actual shops and that sort of stuff pisses off the hugefats who have collectivized into their own Mean Girls contingent and decided the smallfats can't sit with them anymore.

Like all these social justice movements, it ends with them cannibalizing each other. Victimhood is power, and therefore the most victimized should be the leaders and entitled to the most special treatment, benefits and sympathy and never, ever be argued with about anything, even when they are catastrophically wrong. What's more, if you can show you're the most oppressed, you get to do some oppressing of your own. Equality is not the aim, and never was.

Basically the FA ladies are at the point where the giant fat nearly immobile women are pissed off that smaller fat women who still use their legs to walk and can buy pants in normal stores even exist and want them out of the movement so they can be top dogs and tell each other how beautiful and oppressed they are in peace without being reminded there are smaller, healthier, and prettier fat girls out there.

All boils down to sexual jealousy and a lust for power, as petty, pathetic and laughable as that is.


----------



## MissLosR (Oct 2, 2019)

Strawberry Pocky said:


> Questions for Kiwis who are more Instagram-savvy than myself
> 
> 1) The fuck is a "smallfat" lmao jesus
> 2) It _looks _like she is doing an awful lot of reposting images of other people? Like she's putting up photos of other women/other fatties instead of any pictures of herself. (One person in a screencap even asked her where the credit was at) Is this an Instagram thing that people do? I'd have thought that if you weren't posting photos you took yourself then just putting up other peoples' pictures would be considered something along the lines of art theft? I don't know how Insta works like that tho.
> ...


Edit: I've been Ninja'd, oops.

1) A "small fat" is someone who might be obese or overweight but still gets "thin privilege", so basically a way to tell people they aren't fat enough to be body positive. You see this gatekeeping in other "minority" groups, where you might not be dark enough or disabled enough etc., but its considered ridiculous. In the HAES community though? The fact you're 60lbs overweight doesn't entitle you to body positivity if you still have the privilege of fitting into clothes at stores, for example.

2) You can't "reblog" or "retweet" or "share" on Instagram like you can on Facebook/Tumblr/Twitter, etc., so if you like someone's content you have to re-upload it yourself. It's considered courteous to then tag the creator or the source in your own post, which apparently Chantal isn't doing.


----------



## Strawberry Pocky (Oct 2, 2019)

Thanks for the education, fam.
I knew all about Fat Acceptance harpies attacking normal sized people at every opportunity, but had no idea they were also fighting these internal wars and eviscerating their own? Lol, my god. You would think that landwalking humpback whales would want to cling to every ally they could get.

As for the reuploading other people's images...I didn't know that Instagram 'allowed' that in lieu of any reblogging/retweeting feature...but it still sounds so odd to me. Why post photographs and images that arent yours? And of course the hypocrisy of it is just peak  when its done by "YOUR CHANNEL IS NEXT, BITCH" copyright striking kween Chantal


----------



## Strine (Oct 2, 2019)

Body (adi)positivity, for the uninitiated, is basically a movement where obese women are so sick with envy of normal women that they try to "educate" people into finding them sexy. This does not work, because sexiness is predicated on biology, and 400lb women are too fat to reproduce, which is why they're not sexy and bitter about it. They're too conceited and vain to accept this, or try to change it, so they just congregate online and talk at length about how they're totally sexy and not insecure at all but you better agree with them or you're "fatphobic" and cancelled!

Anyway, what I find funny is that this movement is tailor-made for narc fatasses like Chantal, but she can't even get in with *this *crowd. She's so terminally repellent that vain women with eating and personality disorders - her natural sisters - will cast her out. She's the perfect misanthrope, and her mindset is ludicrously transparent.

Women in Chantal's mind are either nasty bitches and/or envious harpies, because she is both of these things and she clumsily projects. All of the women in her stories - probably made up, which is even stronger evidence of her thinking - are either bitchy to her from the get-go, or are "friends" who seem to turn on her, usually for male attention. She's been a rank cunt to her little sister for her entire life, including when they were children: sisters of similar ages fight, but when there's a big age gap - which there is - any normal big sister or brother would nurture their baby sibling. Chantal boolying her little sister (which she evidently still does, because her sister visibly despises her) was flagrant evidence of her personality disorders even at a young age. Remember that storytime where some hot guy was chatting her up, and then her "friend" stole him away? This never happened, but the phantasmagoria show us that Chantal, jealous bitch that she is, first flatters herself by saying he wanted her initially, then projects her nasty ass onto the suddenly-bitchy "friend" who stole the man away, because Chantal wants to be a confident man-stealer (see below) and she's insanely jealous of women who are non-morbidly-obese enough to get male attention.

Men she also hates, but for different reasons. Men should desire her; in her stories they always do, and are only ever snatched away by evil skinny bitches (who, as described above, Chantal resents but still wants to embody). Desire for male attention is why she still preens and catfishes for her "fans" (she pretends they're not feeders) even though she looks like Meatloaf in a funhouse mirror on her good days. Men in her stories are always dumb, and calculating women are in control, because Chantal wants to control men. She surrounds herself with "men" like Peetz because she gets off on him needing her for something (her car) and is always putting him down or mocking him when they're having what passes for conversations. Bibi needed her for a green card, but he has obviously left the picture (unclear to what extent, but he's obviously not playing Chantal's games), and not having a male to control and to evidence her desirability with is what has caused her mental Chernobyl disaster over the past year. She relies on having males to manipulate to emotionally function; if she can do that, it means she's hot and not even that fat and fuck you dad!

There you have it; just my take as a peoplewatcher. She's been fucked in the head from day dot, and although her parents were clearly inept and irresponsible, she's turned out worse than anybody could reasonably predict. Consider that ALR had a considerably worse childhood, and yet she's not even close to the level of zero-self-awareness delusion and resentful narcissism that Chantal displays. Foodie Beauty is rotten to the core.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 2, 2019)

MissLosR said:


> 2) You can't "reblog" or "retweet" or "share" on Instagram like you can on Facebook/Tumblr/Twitter, etc., so if you like someone's content you have to re-upload it yourself. It's considered courteous to then tag the creator or the source in your own post, which apparently Chantal isn't doing.



lol I didn't know this. And she's not some boomer who never used instagram before, she has to know she should be crediting. But it's chantal, she can't help but be an asshole. Seems she's doing everything possible to start off on the wrong foot with the fatty positive moo-vement. You'd think she had a checklist or something.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Oct 2, 2019)

Strawberry Pocky said:


> Thanks for the education, fam.
> I knew all about Fat Acceptance harpies attacking normal sized people at every opportunity, but had no idea they were also fighting these internal wars and eviscerating their own? Lol, my god. You would think that landwalking humpback whales would want to cling to every ally they could get.



FA followers don’t have allies...they have partners in mutual asspatting. They all circle jerk each other about how beautiful and brave they are and how no, they don’t feel ugly or worthless _at all. _

If a petite fat shows up looking almost like she could fit into non-plus size frocks, and has a face and body that men might chat up, and can ride a bicycle for quite a few kilometers, she is the enemy because she is ruining the circlejerk by reminding the others that they don’t look as good and maybe they could look better and feel better if they weighed less. They tolerate her for appearance’s sake (“sister solidarity” is part of the group performance, after all) but they will jealously boot her eventually, or shut her down from talking because she’s “only a smallfat.”

It’s also like how incels depend on their echo chambers to constantly reinforce each other that women are unattainable virgins/worn out whores. If one guy admits he once kissed a girl, he’s getting the boot. Incel groups, FA groups and others...they’re all based on a fragile pretend reality that does not exist and is quite easily broken. All women are demonic ignorant whores with ten abortions in their past, all efforts at weight loss are impossible and there are no medical consequences for carrying 100, 200 or 300+ extra pounds.

It only works so long as everyone agrees to keep pretending to believe this bubble reality, but every so often someone accidentally breaks it by introducing facts from the real world, and the group’s wrath is palpable.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Oct 2, 2019)

Strawberry Pocky said:


> 1) The fuck is a "smallfat" lmao jesus


Here's where the sizes are fully discussed. This is the moment where 'infinifat' gets added to the scale.: http://thefatlip.com/2016/12/20/beyond-superfat-rethinking-the-farthest-end-of-the-fat-spectrum/

The smallfats are being pushed out of the FA scene because they aren't fat enough = therefore fake bitches hogging the attention. Growing fatter will allegedly increase your perceived credibility.


----------



## THOTto (Oct 2, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> The assumption that one has to hate oneself to laugh at the obnoxious behavior of a lolcow is one of the biggest fallacies of all.  Chantal isn't the only lolcow who resorts to this argument, but she relies on it a lot.
> 
> It is very possible to be very comfortable with one's self and still find a lolcow lulzy.


I mean when I hate myself I just post something really disgusting and laugh at the responses. Then I remember she reads this thread and laugh harder that she got a glimpse of my food soaked pillow theory. Outside of shock and disgust, nothing makes me laugh harder then the thought of Chantal reading about how she too is a pig fucker. Which is 100% fact, both amber and Chantal fuck pigs.


----------



## Strawberry Pocky (Oct 2, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> Here's where the sizes are fully discussed. This is the moment where 'infinifat' gets added to the scale.: http://thefatlip.com/2016/12/20/beyond-superfat-rethinking-the-farthest-end-of-the-fat-spectrum/
> 
> The smallfats are being pushed out of the FA scene because they aren't fat enough = therefore fake bitches hogging the attention. Growing fatter will allegedly increase your perceived credibility.


That article was horrible how dare you make me read that with my own eyes.


----------



## Bleach Milkshake (Oct 2, 2019)

It's just so outlandishly funny to me that the gatekeeping and strange oppression olympics that all the social justice weirdos compete in is also being enforced within the fatfuck cOmMuNiTy. Particularly because these dumbdumbs can't stop lumbering around the fat elephant in room - the fact that they've inflicted their "disabilities" upon themselves.

I liked the Mean Girls comparison someone mentioned above. It still amuses me that even in the most retarded, pointless and/or laughable cOmMuNiTiEs, people still manage to form cliques so they can lord it over their fellow miserable failures.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Oct 2, 2019)

I’ve never heard of the term _small fat _before but if someone is 20 or even 50lbs overweight, perfectly capable of living a normal life being chubs or even slightly obese, I doubt they want to be put in the same category and crazy nonsense of the 400lbs landwhales HAES movement anyway.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 2, 2019)

I think these stupid terms becoming frequent makes sense given how just like clothes sizes, medical definitions are being stretched to extremes. What used to be obese is now morbidly obese, what used to be morbidly obese is now bedridden. Obese is now part of the 'normal' spectrum to our eyes - somebody we would consider a bit fat could be by definition obese. Awaiting the movement to have the definitions of obesity and morbid obesity adjusted so that the majority of the fat population can go back to being considered 'normal' by bigoted fatphobic medical professionals.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 2, 2019)

The big day is almost here!
One more day to (fake) surgery.

Let the fun begin.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Oct 2, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> The big day is almost here!
> One more day to (fake) surgery.
> 
> Let the fun begin.



If she goes radio silent, we'll know she either chickened out or the whole thing was a big fat LAH. 

If she actually goes through with it, well...

...the fine folks at Kiwi Farms will be eagerly in the front row.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Oct 2, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> I’ve never heard of the term _small fat _before but if I someone is 20 or even 50lbs overweight, perfectly capable of living a normal life being chubs or even slightly obese, I doubt they want to be put in the same category and crazy nonsense of the 400lbs landwhales HAES movement anyway.


I mean, let's be real. Size 12 is hardly a candidate for being considered fat in the terms these folks think of as fat. That's not really into plus sized. It's a bit overweight, but I can't imagine someone of that size even wanting to be a part of this CoMmUnItY. It just goes to show how warped their idea of size and reality is.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 2, 2019)

12 is thicc. It would be plus-size for high fashion. Like for runway/editorial models, I think plus size starts at size 10 or something? But when you actually go buy clothes I think plus starts at 16. And then there's this cOmMuNiTy of militant fatties, who have their own metrics... 

There are several sets of standards for "plus size" so it can be confusing

edit: This is a US size 12. It's to personal preference but I wouldn't fAt sHaMe someone this size


Spoiler: undies but prob sfw


----------



## Whatthefuck (Oct 2, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> 12 is thicc. It would be plus-size for high fashion. Like for runway/editorial models, I think plus size starts at size 10 or something? But when you actually go buy clothes I think plus starts at 16. And then there's this cOmMuNiTy of militant fatties, who have their own metrics...
> 
> There are several sets of standards for "plus size" so it can be confusing
> 
> ...


And, of course, all body shapes and fat distribution are different, but let's not muddy the waters for them. It's all subjective to them. If they find someone too thin, which lezbereal, could be someone at a size 18 then they're out of the club. It's a really strange world they live in. It's interesting because they seem to be the biggest (lol) body shamers of all. We make fun of Cuntal because she's a cunt. Being a fat cunt is gravy on the poutine. I've said before and it bears repeating, we don't make fun of folks simply because they are fat. There are plenty of fatties on the internet that don't end up here. 

Someone mentioned earlier that this HAES/Bopo thing is perfect for someone like Chantal, but she's such a rancid bitch that even they won't accept her. 

Oh well, times a-ticking down to her surgery. I'll be interested to see what happens from here.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 2, 2019)

If the surgery is real, I imagine she'd be out of commission for a couple of days. It could really go either way. She could be high on painkillers and itching to prove that the surgery was real, or in horrible pain and so hongry she can't even think of IG. I could definitely see her staying offline for a bit just to milk the "suspense" of whether or not the surgery was real and whether or not she's dead. If she does die or has complications or is otherwise unable to post to IG/YouTube, I guess we'll have to dredge up James' twitter handle and see if he bothers to mention anything other than comics.

Some part of her must realize the only people who are actually interested in whether she comes out the other side or not are the haters, so she'd be stupid to hurry back online for us. Plus, she'll be getting real-life attention at the hospital, and that will probably trigger her dopamine real nicely.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Oct 2, 2019)

I wonder what Chantal has planned for her last day on earth


----------



## Antipathy (Oct 2, 2019)

AlabamaWhitman said:


> I wonder what Chantal has planned for her last day on earth


Eating, most likely.


----------



## war has changed (Oct 2, 2019)

AlabamaWhitman said:


> I wonder what Chantal has planned for her last day on earth



Beef n cheddar. Obviously.


----------



## cromit (Oct 2, 2019)

AlabamaWhitman said:


> I wonder what Chantal has planned for her last day on earth


Tearful “I need help guise” video while eaiting something horrifically salty and talking about her shits on the pre-surgery liquid diet.


----------



## Casket Base (Oct 2, 2019)

Can't believe we're about to lose another cow. I'll be sure to pour out some relish for our gorl tomorrow.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Oct 2, 2019)

AlabamaWhitman said:


> I wonder what Chantal has planned for her last day on earth


Uploading a vid about how this last day on earth is just part of her longer journey towards losing weight.


----------



## Mr Foster (Oct 2, 2019)

I'm guessing there will be some last minute reason the surgery was "cancelled".


----------



## January Cyst (Oct 2, 2019)

Kamov Ka-52 said:


> To the best of my knowledge you have to copy video URL you want to download manually, but there may be a way to do it more efficiently that I'm not aware of.




Jdownloader can download whole Youtube channels in the quality desired and has a snazzy (albeit java based) gui and works on every OS imaginable.


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Oct 2, 2019)

I have a hard time believing this surgery is real. Maybe it is, and she's just so delusional about it it's coming off as phoney. Maybe she's just lying upfront about it. Or exaggerating a much smaller procedure into a major surgery.

Or maybe it will happen and she will go out of commission for weeks or months after being stuck in a high dependency ward and being in screaming pain and unable to even muster up a smirk for a camera then being dishcharged and unable to care for herself properly. Even Chantal may have her limits on how bad she's prepared to look on camera.


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Oct 2, 2019)

I don’t know.  I can’t figure out if this is really happening or not. It’ll be so bad if she backs out now.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 2, 2019)

Still seems a bit to giddy for major surgery, while spending time on IG fooling around. Time will tell.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Oct 2, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Still seems a bit to giddy for major surgery, while spending time on IG fooling around. Time will tell.
> View attachment 956547


Oh, I see she knows how to attribute credit for this, but not any other repost she's done. Neat.


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Oct 2, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> Oh, I see she knows how to attribute credit for this, but not any other repost she's done. Neat.


Of course she did, it’s probably one of her ass kissing subs & she wants that person to draw her other cat too.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Oct 2, 2019)

Heheh...Clotso may come to regret this privatization spree.  Those 5.7 million views those videos amassed represent almost a third of her lifetime total.  On days when she uploaded nothing, she still managed about 12K-15K views per day on her old vids.  That dropped to under 5K.

I think that she believes her mukbangs are her meal ticket (pun unintended, but I'll leave it in).  I'm not so sure about that.  She has never attained the kind of numbers someone like Hungry Fatchick gets on her mukbangs, or even come close.  Blubberhead's most watched videos were almost _all _among the ones she just privatized: non-mukbangs.  Her most-watched one was her "Obese Girl Works Out" video, or whatever the heck it was called.  That was also when she gained the most subscribers in her 'career'.

Chantal just doesn't have the personality to pull off being a mukbang queen.  The field is growing more crowded, mixing eating with stories about feces is off-putting, and she definitely does not have a charming personality.  While she might be right that her channel is better off being consistent, I don't think it necessarily means more money or popularity.

I think when the history books are written, 2018 will stand as her peak and 2019 will mark the start of her decline.  We'll see if she even makes it through 2020 at all...


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 2, 2019)

She's not just killing passive income, she's also furthering her channel's dip into algorithm irrelevance. Youtube's search deprioritises the content of stagnant channels like any reasonable curator would, to allow the old and dead stuff to make way for things people actually want to watch. Suddenly reactivating all these videos once her hysteria has passed won't reset the damage, that purchase they had in search rankings has gone now. YT won't return them the promotional boost that a new video gets, otherwise it could be abused by constant de- and re-listing. Re-enabling them will not return the 1/3rd of her passive income that she has lost, not even close. Her failing to understand that drama = clicks, and that nobody takes her seriously will be her ruin.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 2, 2019)

She's left herself an out the entire time with the "pre surgery team meeting".   She lies about everything so who fucking knows what is and isn't real but she's been pretty consistent with "well if everything checks out...I'll have the surgery".  Well an easy lie would be "it didn't check out" regardless if there's a real surgery date or not.


----------



## A borscht-on (Oct 2, 2019)

Like most people on this thread, I am trying to figure it all out. And the conclusion I arrive at is that she is just a dingaling fatso. I remember her type from high school--braying all her sentences, making quips that are neither clever nor witty, talking shit about everyone, most others horrified / intimidated by this obnoxious rhino enough to just smile and nod and pretend she matters. It is notable that all of her stories are about what happened to her as an adolescent...an era most sane people are relieved is over so they can actually move ahead and live.

There is nothing there. Chinny is a gluttonous twat with a shit attitude. She found some deranged acceptance on YouTube and has based her fat life on something so ephemeral.  Post high school, she had nothing. YT makes her feel like someone. 

Having said that, I still maintain that whatever surgery she gets will be skin tags or something fat like that. Bitch is not getting her pipes removed.


----------



## fatfuck (Oct 2, 2019)

i'm still trying to understand at what kind of immigrant butcher shop she's having surgery at because nothing makes sense.

she's having a pretty invasive surgery that carries big risks that are that much higher because of her farm animal size and her heart already being at its limit from all the fat clogging her veins. you don't just walk in a hospital 15 min before your surgery like you're visiting arby's drivethrough. there are all kinds of tests and pre-op stuff that has to be made.

i don't know, it just smells like massive bullshit to me but i could be wrong.


----------



## cromit (Oct 2, 2019)

I thought she said her surgery was going to be October 3? As in tomorrow and not today?


----------



## clusterfuckk (Oct 2, 2019)

thejackal said:


> She's left herself an out the entire time with the "pre surgery team meeting".   She lies about everything so who fucking knows what is and isn't real but she's been pretty consistent with "well if everything checks out...I'll have the surgery".  Well an easy lie would be "it didn't check out" regardless if there's a real surgery date or not.


Exactly; or she will say that the surgery was postponed (bumped) because there was someone in need of urgent surgery. This happens frequently in Canadian health care, and probably everywhere.
I want the cow to have the surgery, cause she is in for a wild ride. Plus we really need a opiod addiction arc in this story.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Oct 2, 2019)

cromit said:


> I thought she said her surgery was going to be October 3? As in tomorrow and not today?



Maybe she is going in for surgery the night before? Partially so they can run some last tests, but also to make sure she doesn't do a last minute Arbys run.

Wonder what her last meal was...


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 2, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> Wonder what her last meal was...


"Wait, melted cheese isn't a liquid diet?"


----------



## AbraCadaver (Oct 2, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> "Wait, melted cheese isn't a liquid diet?"



(Inhales Arby’s through a 2” plumbing fixture) 

“You _said_ I could have anyhing I could drink through a straw!!”


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 2, 2019)

cromit said:


> I thought she said her surgery was going to be October 3? As in tomorrow and not today?



It is tomorrow. Not today. (According to Chantal)



As of 33minutes ago she is still keeping up the story that she’s going on for surgery tomorrow, annnnnd, we may have a last minute video on the way. (Although didn’t she already do a hospital haul of socks and vegan meal replacement shakes?!)


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 2, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> (Although didn’t she already do a hospital haul of socks and vegan meal replacement shakes?!)



Just to clarify (because I was mistaken too at first) those vegan meal replacement shakes were for before the surgery. Like most other sane people, I too thought that she had purchased those to ensure she got enough nutrition after surgery. Nope. If you listen to what she says, she claims that in the past few weeks she's been eating very little off-camera, eating most of her food in her mukbangs. As a result of this, she was worried she wasn't eating enough and therefore not getting enough nutrition in the lead-up to the surgery. She bought those shakes to supplement her mukbanging in the weeks leading up to surgery.





What is this #ustime hashtag supposed to be?



Spoiler: SPOILER









It looks to be a barely-used couples hashtag. What the fuck? Does she intend on posting pictures with Bibi with that hashtag? He can barely stand to be in the same room with her. Does she want to follow the hashtag to see other actual couples having fun? No way. Has she confused the hashtag and mistakenly thought it had something to do with food? Probably.


----------



## raritycunt (Oct 2, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Just to clarify (because I was mistaken too at first) those vegan meal replacement shakes were for before the surgery. Like most other sane people, I too thought that she had purchased those to ensure she got enough nutrition after surgery. Nope. If you listen to what she says, she claims that in the past few weeks she's been eating very little off-camera, eating most of her food in her mukbangs. As a result of this, she was worried she wasn't eating enough and therefore not getting enough nutrition in the lead-up to the surgery. She bought those shakes to supplement her mukbanging in the weeks leading up to surgery.
> 
> 
> View attachment 956852
> ...



It doesn’t matter what hashtags she uses, the stupid cow has her Instagram on private and no one will see them. She’s literally chirping to herself because there is no wider audience to see her stuff.


----------



## Fiddledee (Oct 2, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Just to clarify (because I was mistaken too at first) those vegan meal replacement shakes were for before the surgery. Like most other sane people, I too thought that she had purchased those to ensure she got enough nutrition after surgery. Nope. If you listen to what she says, she claims that in the past few weeks she's been eating very little off-camera, eating most of her food in her mukbangs. As a result of this, she was worried she wasn't eating enough and therefore not getting enough nutrition in the lead-up to the surgery. She bought those shakes to supplement her mukbanging in the weeks leading up to surgery.
> 
> 
> View attachment 956852
> ...


A strange thing I've noticed with many super obese youtubers is that they frequently "worry" about not getting enough "nutrition". Maybe they were brainwashed by parents or schools (or misunderstood the meaning of nutrition just like they misunderstand CALORIES).


----------



## smoohead (Oct 2, 2019)

She is way too giddy and not nervous at all. If she were nervous, she would be milking it. I am not squeamish at all, but even I would be a little bit scared. 

Either she's not going through with it, or she's getting gastric sleeve or something weight loss related, and she lied. Something isn't adding up.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Oct 2, 2019)

smoohead said:


> She is way too giddy and not nervous at all. If she were nervous, she would be jerking off it. I am not squeamish at all, but even I would be a little bit scared.
> 
> Either she's not going through with it, or she's getting gastric sleeve or something weight loss related, and she lied. Something isn't adding up.


As attention seeking as she is, I'm surprised she isn't trying to m.ilk it for all it's worth if it's really happening. Surgery is scary at the best of times, I don't care how brave you are. The thought of anesthesia and complications particularly in her case would have me freaking the fuck out. Perhaps she was admitted today and is doing the tests and whatever prep there under supervision because they know by now they can't trust her to do it on her own? 

All that to say, I'll be very surprised if she goes through with it or they let her go through with it. I won't believe it until I see the staples/stitches. It's that simple, that's how unreliable she is.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Oct 2, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Just to clarify (because I was mistaken too at first) those vegan meal replacement shakes were for before the surgery. Like most other sane people, I too thought that she had purchased those to ensure she got enough nutrition after surgery. Nope. If you listen to what she says, she claims that in the past few weeks she's been eating very little off-camera, eating most of her food in her mukbangs. As a result of this, she was worried she wasn't eating enough and therefore not getting enough nutrition in the lead-up to the surgery. She bought those shakes to supplement her mukbanging in the weeks leading up to surgery.


She's so fucked.  And this is the perfect example of why it is that the HAES and body posi communities are killing people.  If you aren't stuffing yourself past the point of being able to breathe comfortably, you are starving to death.  If you miss breakfast, you are anorexic.  You have to eat continually, all day, even when not hungry, or starvation of the likes that killed people in concentration camps looms.  

No, our Chantal couldn't supplement her mukbangs with a multivitamin.  Nor could she stop muk-gang-banging her gastro-intestinal tract and eat three sensible meals and a multivitamin.  Nope, it's gotta be the literal worst food a human being can eat, crammed down her gullet in a parking lot, followed with some sort of dumb ass, calorie-dense, frankenfood in a can.

God I hope those of you who think there is no surgery are right.  She won't survive.  I do not want her to die.  I do not want to see any harm come to her that would be that severe, even if she brought it on herself.  But at this point Mother Nature keeping her alive is just for Her amusement.  This shit would be a wake-up call for anyone with a genuine will to live.  She's too fat to be able to breathe on her back so she requires a special bariatric surgery table so they can prop her up.  She's so fucking fat that a horizontal incision under her abdomen would be impossible to heal given the pull of her gunt so they're having to slice her open from breastbone to pubis.  It sounds like she's so fat not even ultrasound could produce a clear image to get a biopsy so they're gonna have to root around in her, like swishing your hands at the bottom of the sink to make sure you didn't leave any silverware as you wash the dishes.  She has one of the most painful recoveries possible ahead of her, and given how infected her incision will end up even if Malan takes care of her, were I in her unlaced shoes I would be have the biggest come to Jesus moment of my life.

And instead of contemplating this "maybe my life choices are coming home to roost" realness, she's coming unglued on social media because a dude who is still kind of fat wonders what the fuck is wrong with her.  

Is she on any level enjoying her life outside of gorging and talking about bad sex and shitting?  If this is all she has to look forward to, after a miserable recovery that is going to leave her with a livid, horrible scar that will utterly bifurcate the beach ball she calls a stomach, making her look even more freakish than she does now, maybe she really is living her best life before this surgery that may well end it.

Fuck.  I'm dangerously close to feeling sorry for her.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Oct 2, 2019)

Seriously, I thought she would record every unpleasant moment leading up to the surgery and then probably try to smuggle the camera into the sterile operating room.  

Maybe she's preparing a massive "Last Supper" mukbang for our viewing pleasure. What better time for a 10k meal then when you are allegedly about to go under the knife?

ETA I don't want her to die either, believe it or not. I actually hope this is the shakeup she needs to finally do something about her health and life. Not holding my breath right now, though.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Oct 2, 2019)

I don't want her to die, merely because if she does, she will go gently into that dark night, completely oblivious of what she has done to herself.

Much better for her to wake up in agony, sliced from top to bottom, where each pained breath reminds her of all the stupid choices she has made leading her to this point.  THAT is the only thing that would give her at least a nominal chance of waking up and turning her life around.

But let's face reality: some people really are just too dumb and weak to live.  That's harsh, but that's the way it is.  I have zero faith that Chantal can turn her life around in any way, shape, or form.  The brain damage was done too long ago, and it is permanent.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 2, 2019)

HAES functions a lot like an addiction. If you can't stop taking heroin, that's on you for walking into such a stupid and clearly dangerous hobby. Similarly, if you're stupid enough to ignore medical professionals about your eating addiction, HAES will allow you to try to feel good until you die. There are more bad than good people who get deeply caught up in HAES, and to some degree all of them had it coming because it is tailored to a delusional mind-set that the fats in question have been cultivating themselves, it just allows them to put more words to why they refuse to lose weight. They found a club of people who lie as much as they do, and say that it's okay, the same way that people who seek out cults will join cults. I feel sorry for mentally disabled people who get caught up in it, however, but that's a blanket that applies to everything.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 2, 2019)

Ya'll slacking:


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 2, 2019)

*Pinned comment of her newest surgery haul video:


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Oct 2, 2019)

thejackal said:


> Ya'll slacking:



Archive of PACKING FOR THE HOSPITAL! HYSTERECTOMY SURGERY JOURNEY 10/2/19




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 2, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> *Pinned comment of her newest surgery haul video:
> 
> View attachment 956916



She should in no way be happy about an afternoon surgery as they are usually associated with more risks and doctor errors.  But that's our gorl.  Anything for a little more sloth.


----------



## KitsuneEyes (Oct 2, 2019)

She has no fucking idea of what's going to happened  packing an overnight bag with the stuffed uterus, lip balm and a book; she'll have abdominal pain only for breathing or every little movement she might make on the bed. Press F for Bibi chat, from his scream I can tell he lost a good round on Rainbow Six


----------



## smoohead (Oct 2, 2019)

Just strengthens my doubts... Who the fuck is so excited about surgery that they do this many hospital hauls? It makes no sense. She is going to come back with part of her stomach missing. I'll bet on it.


----------



## wheelpower (Oct 2, 2019)

She's giddy because she sees this as a magic pill, this will help her lose weight in her mind


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Oct 2, 2019)

I've said it before, as have others, but it deserves a repeat- This cunt has no idea what hell is waiting for her immediately after her alleged total abdominal hysterectomy. I'm also going on the record to state that if the bitch vlogs while she is in hospital; she didn't have a total abdominal hysterectomy. If she is eating or showing crappy hospital food; she didn't have a total abdominal hysterectomy. 

Also, she knows Ranch isn't an anesthetic, right? She is in for unimaginable pain that can only be managed and dulled, not cured, with opioids for a short period of time. I'm going to double down that Chintal will develop atelectasis (sticky collapsed lungs) from being 400lbs and absolutely refusing to get up after surgery. Not like the poor nurses can just lug her out of bed either.  It will lead to pneumonia and a hospital saga. Maybe we are heralding in the bedbound era? Hell, a few months ago Cuntal wanted to be disabled, now maybe her wish will come true. Of course, absolutely nothing could happen tomorrow, including a surgery, because Chantal lies.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 2, 2019)

KitsuneEyes said:


> She has no fucking idea of what's going to happened  packing an overnight bag with the stuffed uterus, lip balm and a book; she'll have abdominal pain only for breathing or every little movement she might make on the bed. Press F for Bibi chat, from his scream I can tell he lost a good round on Rainbow Six



Sounded like quite the argument (or lovers' quarrel) between him and his "sister" that interrupted her.  And yea, she packed like she was going on weekend stay-cation at the nice hotel with an adjacent spa.  Somehow I think doing a face mask or using fancy lush mouthwash will be low on her list of priorities when she wakes up.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 2, 2019)

Kamov Ka-52 said:


> Archive of PACKING FOR THE HOSPITAL! HYSTERECTOMY SURGERY JOURNEY 10/2/19
> View attachment 956918


 I don't get it. She's packing as if she's getting a nose job. Clothes & underwear, hair ties & soap for showering, lip balm & a book?
Did this cracker jack medical team tell her that 20+ inches of stitches can't get wet? Or that just trying to stand straight is going to be excruciating? That stitches/staples pull?
I've witnessed a lot of people going for different surgeries & every one of them had at least a little fear & anxiety. Yet she's acting as if she going away on vacation.
Her actions are off. This surgery has dire consequences for her, but she's happily packing her bag, singing to her cats & planning on documenting the experience. Is she really having a total hysterectomy, or are they just going to do laparoscopic surgery for her cysts, but she needed to make it more serious for extra sympathy? She lies so much that it's hard to piece the truth together. She just seems to be too calm.
Well, by tomorrow this time we may know. Dead or alive.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 2, 2019)

She claims in this video that they never gave her a diet to follow prior to surgery. She's mentioned the liquid diet like five times. The last we heard was that suddenly it "wasn't mandatory". She really thinks we're all as stupid as she is.

I'm not at all surprised that her reaction to impending surgery isn't normal. It's Chantal. Her middle name is Denial.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 2, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> I don't get it. She's packing as if she's getting a nose job. Clothes & underwear, hair ties & soap for showering, lip balm & a book?
> *Did this cracker jack medical team tell her that 20+ inches of stitches can't get wet? Or that just trying to stand straight is going to be excruciating? *That stitches/staples pull?
> I've witnessed a lot of people going for different surgeries & every one of them had at least a little fear & anxiety. Yet she's acting as if she going away on vacation.
> Her actions are off. This surgery has dire consequences for her, but she's happily packing her bag, singing to her cats & planning on documenting the experience. Is she really having a total hysterectomy, or are they just going to do laparoscopic surgery for her cysts, but she needed to make it more serious for extra sympathy? She lies so much that it's hard to piece the truth together. She just seems to be too calm.
> Well, by tomorrow this time we may know. Dead or alive.



Yea that part threw me for a bit of a loop as well.  Like, doesn't she know that she isn't going to be showering in anything other than a hefty bag for the next few weeks until her wound is healed a bit and her stitches are out?  And she certainly isn't going to be showering at the hospital.  She'll be lucky to get her mom to give her a sponge bath or maybe one of the nurses if they can't stand her smell.   Tampons?  Girl, you can't even insert them now without doing some crazy maneuver on the bed, you said so yourself, so how the fuck are you going to get a tampon in with a 18 inch incision in your abdomen?  That's what fucking hospital sheets and gowns are for.  

This shit is going to be interesting either way, no surgery or surgery we're in for a ride.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Oct 2, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> I've said it before, as have others, but it deserves a repeat- This cunt has no idea what hell is waiting for her immediately after her alleged total abdominal hysterectomy. I'm also going on the record to state that if the bitch vlogs while she is in hospital; she didn't have a total abdominal hysterectomy. If she is eating or showing crappy hospital food; she didn't have a total abdominal hysterectomy.
> 
> Also, she knows Ranch isn't an anesthetic, right? She is in for unimaginable pain that can only be managed and dulled, not cured, with opioids for a short period of time. I'm going to double down that Chintal will develop atelectasis (sticky collapsed lungs) from being 400lbs and absolutely refusing to get up after surgery. Not like the poor nurses can just lug her out of bed either.  It will lead to pneumonia and a hospital saga. Maybe we are heralding in the bedbound era? Hell, a few months ago Cuntal wanted to be disabled, now maybe her wish will come true. Of course, absolutely nothing could happen tomorrow, including a surgery, because Chantal lies.


She's more likely having a cyst taken out. Remember that she has merely ticked the box to allow hysterectomy, and she's capitalising on the attention by making videos about having one, but there's no guarantee it will go that far. The surgery could easily stay on the lesser side and she'll just correct the info later after leading her gullible audience along for attention, yet again. She's still in for a world of pain with the cut she claims they'll be doing. But we also know she lies so that may be another thing she's merely authorised them to do if required, but they may not do. Like the scan that showed cancer but didn't. Like the 'potential embolisms' that were sold as actual ones. She takes a nugget of truth and blows it up into something huge for the asspats.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Oct 2, 2019)

Maybe she thinks she’ll be wheeled into the surgical theatre and emerge an hour later as a cured and somehow thinner goddess (“Oh mister handsome doctor, while you’re in there, could you be a lamb and scoop out all that pesky excess fat? I mean if you’re opening me up _anyway_...”).

Then she’ll drift away on a fluffy cloud of ultra powerful Happy Drugs in her pink carpet slippers and spa robe, and won’t feel a thing and in a few days the wound will be just fine and will eventually disappear. What a lot of worrywarts you all are! Nobody suffers after surgery, that’s why painkillers were invented.

Christ I hope she does have the surgery. Let her see what it’s really, actually like when a man with a knife cuts your body open from neck to twat and then sews you back up and leaves you with the stitched equivalent of a giant parka zipper down your entire front. FOREVER.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 2, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> What is this #ustime hashtag supposed to be?



I keep misreading #ustime as #autisme. This place has ruined me.

At about 2 minutes in, she says she's having a total hysterectomy and she'll put the "long name" of the procedure on the screen. She does not (unless I'm suffering from some #ustime myself). She's previously made it clear that it _might _be a hysterectomy, if they think it's necessary. Did I miss something, or is this just more lies?

Anyway. Yeah, I'm sure she thinks (at a minimum) that fixing her "hormonal imbalance" will make the weight melt off and that recovering from surgery will leave her a delicate wraith, quietly reading in bed whilst nurses wait on her, probably fretfully urging her to "try to eat something, dear". She cured her impending cold with food, so I'm sure she'll be valiantly trying to choke down a poutine or two to try to get her strength up post-op.

I don't know what would be more gratifying -- a wakeup call, or a deepening of delusion. I know what would be most entertaining, though...


----------



## cromit (Oct 2, 2019)

Man, and I just thought of this too.


Spoiler: gimme those horrifying ratings



Gynecologic surgeries, no matter the approach, have a set of known complications that can happen. Risk of complications goes up the more obese a patient is. Some of the risks include things like uncontrolled bleeding (which can lead to anemia, hematoma, respiratory shock and depression, brain injury at worst). Or bowel injury—a tool can create a burn injury or just slice right through. Those patients go septic, get pus all through their abdomens, and require parts of their colon removed and colostomies while they heal. It’s not outside the realm of possibility that surgical misadventure will cause her to require repeat surgeries. And having your colon taken out is not a surgery that causes weight loss, just horrible disfiguration and gastrointestinal difficulties for the rest of your life.

Imagine Chantal with her most beloved conversation topic taken away: shitting. Because she might be shitting into a colostomy bag for the rest of her life.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 2, 2019)

cromit said:


> Man, and I just thought of this too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: gimme those horrifying ratings
> ...




Why would that take away her favorite topic? She'd just have a whole new frontier of experience to share with us.


----------



## Antipathy (Oct 2, 2019)

I have extremely serious doubts about Chantal being able to survive this sort of surgery. She's morbidly obese, horribly malnourished, and lacks the physical or mental capacity to even make an effort at an active recovery. She has no idea how to exercise or care for herself in any meaningful way.

Chantal has absolutely no idea what is going to happen to her, and I see her just fucking dying on the operating table due to how much of a capillary infested nightmare her superhuman fupa will be. Infection will kill her if the knife doesn't, because she lives in filth and doesn't clean herself off. If _that _doesn't kill her, her inevitable binging will make her stitches fucking pop and she will bleed to death. If by some absolute miracle she manages to survive the surgery itself, any complications, any infections, doesn't eat like a dumbass and die, etc, the stress might cause her clogged heart to burst. If she somehow survives all of this...

She'll be dead by forty either way just due to being fat.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 2, 2019)

I don't know whether she has anybody to tend to her on the required daily basis when she goes home either. Chantal can't even wipe her own ass at the best of times. Peetz clearly did not sign up to become an unpaid carer and will likely bail if she demands it of him, her family possibly give her money, but rarely spend time with her, and I can't imagine being over the moon about tending to the wounds and filthy body of a woman who spent her lifetime of unemployment eating herself into intensive care.


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Oct 2, 2019)

Maybe her family will pay for someone to come in once or twice a day to wipe her down and do a few chores? That would relieve guilt and the horrid burden of having to rummage around in her fat folds and experience the life-changing adventure that will be cleaning her arse?


----------



## Antipathy (Oct 2, 2019)

LetThemEatCake said:


> Maybe her family will pay for someone to come in once or twice a day to wipe her down and do a few chores? That would relieve guilt and the horrid burden of having to rummage around in her fat folds and experience the life-changing adventure that will be cleaning her arse?


I don't think anyone is going to operate a forklift to lift her fat folds and then point a fire hose at her and let it rip, because that's absolutely disgusting. Just imagine all the gunk that would get caught in there.


----------



## A borscht-on (Oct 2, 2019)

She has officially lost it. We all witnessed the lead-in, we speculated about it, we wondered if it was an act, but she has lost her mind. Here it is. 

I need some Arby's to handle this reality.


----------



## meanie_shamer (Oct 2, 2019)

Just a heads up, Chantal is going off on LifebyJen in her comments. She's out of control, y'all

Edit: sorry here's the link https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOlrup49AMw


----------



## Sham (Oct 2, 2019)

"They didn't give me any kind of diet to follow." So the liquid diet meant to shrink your huge fatty liver is totally optional? And it's no big deal that you probably made your poor liver even more engorged after your weeks long "binge bender"?


----------



## thejackal (Oct 2, 2019)

meanie_shamer said:


> Just a heads up, Chantal is going off on LifebyJen in her comments. She's out of control, y'all



Post a link or better screenshot please.  I looked for 5 minutes and gave up.  What video?

NM, found it, she's getting ass blasted by jen and her fans now.  chantal is something else.  jen actually lost 30 lbs this summer you know chantal is raging about that.  imagine being such a pathetic low life you get all up in a tizzy when a fellow death fat loses 30lbs and you can't.  hey chantal if it makes you feel any better jen still films in her wheelchair!  you aren't there yet gorl!


----------



## Casket Base (Oct 2, 2019)

I snagged a couple screenshots too that might be more readable for some. Only included Chantal and Jen.








Chantal double posted so Jen double replied.


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 2, 2019)

So some of that stuff she’ll need. (For a while, I spent a lot of time in a hospital so I had a bag always packed-a make-up sized chanel velvet thing, nothing large).  So I know what is good for a long hospital stay. She’ll feel horrible and unable to move much for at least two days but on the third it’s better. If she has an epidural it may come and go and she might feel better than she thinks earlier.  But they’ll remove it quickly and nothing works like that. When you start to heal, it’s not like pain is gone but like you can function and be human again. Not sure about deathfat healing but that’s regular norm.  So based on my experience here is what to bring:

*Lip balm*, yes. *Earbuds*, yes. *Moisturizer*? Yes. Well, I carried a small sample tube not a large lush box but she’s right, hospitals are dry, to the point that skin cracks. (They’ll give you some but it’s not good). 

*Toothpaste/brush* make you feel human after a day or two of suffering and not being able to bend.   *Hair tie* is necessary (I have very long hair) but it needs to be soft as she’ll be on her back. She won’t be doing fancy updos or powdering anything, a pony tail is it. She’s not going to reach up for a bit. Pins to get it out of your face is useful. *Deodorant*-for her, yes!  I don’t recall moving or sweating and needing it but I had wipes. 

She doesn’t need a huge brush like that, she shouldn’t be using it with her hair problems anyway. A small wide tooth* comb *is fine. Hospital tissues are like copy paper so I keep a pack of *tissues* too. Also I keep a *small mirror, extra contacts, an eye mask and safety pins, bobby pins, and face/body wipes. *

(I found the first couple days painful so I just put ocean sounds on my phone with earbuds and an eye mask to try to relax and didn’t do much more, not even music).

Where are the *chargers*? She’ll need a phone charger and a six/ten foot cable to run from the wall as she won’t be able to get up and plug it in. External chargers will work but they also need to be charged, so I just bought a long cable. Don’t know how long her stay is supposed to be but more than a single charge, I’m sure. Also, she should stuff that phone with a *movie* or ten. Hospital wifi is often bad so having movies and shows downloaded on your phone is a good idea. maybe she’s not as reliant on her phone as I am but it was the most important thing I had.

*Book*? Unlikely she’ll be able to pick up and read for a few days or at all. But I use *kindle* app so get a books on my phone. Drugs, pain, post-anasthesia make it hard to concentrate on a story, so I had a Vogue or something brought to me to look at pretty pictures. (Not until day three, initially it’s sleeping and moaning).

*Soap*? No she won’t be showering for quite a while, a wipe is better. An aide will do bed baths though. *Slippers*? They won’t want her in those, they have color coded socks based on fall-risk, those have non-slip bottoms. *Underwear*? I guess for her release day. She won’t be able to put those monstrosities on for a while by herself and she won’t want anything across her incision.  *Pads*? The hospital will give her what she needs. How very Chantel to start her rare period on the day of surgery though.

Your abdomen hurts so reaching the table Or anything is hard, and for a deathfat it’ll be worse. I had a big *safety* pin  to pin my bag of stuff to my bed, and another to keep my phone cord in reach. Very handy, it’s a good trick to remember. people think nurses are around-nope. You can go hours without anybody checking on you. Maybe Bibi and her mom will stay. 

It is critical she stand up after surgery. Especially with blood clots. And it makes you feel better, after the intense pain.  She won’t though. Atalectesis is a risk -standing doesn’t solely prevent it. They bring you a device called a spirometer, and every hour you have to blow into it and get a ping pong ball to a certain number. It gives your lungs a workout. It was hard for me, so I’ll bet Chantel cannot do it, her lung capacity is so low. Lung problems are a real risk for her, whoever said it is right. That and infection.

_
TL:dr. Who wants to bet she has junk food stuffed in her Puma bag_?


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Oct 2, 2019)

Casket Base said:


> I snagged a couple screenshots too that might be more readable for some. Only included Chantal and Jen.
> 
> View attachment 957167
> View attachment 957168
> ...


Chantal's an iconic _cunt._


----------



## thejackal (Oct 2, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> Chantal's an iconic _cunt._



As was well put in this thread (forgive me I forget by who) the other day bolth AL and Chantal are irredeemable bitches.  BUT, AL would at least be fun to hang out with and do some shots with for a few hours if you ran into her randomly at lezbo night lexington or some shit.

But Chantal?  Come on now.  She's miserable and wants everybody else to be miserable at all times.  Moreso than AL.  Staggering.

@Barbarella I guarantee if she has the surgery she won't make it to the bathroom for 48 hours.  She's gonna be bedpanning.  At 400lbs.  Where is it going to go?  God damn man.  Fucking nurses are heros.


----------



## Strine (Oct 2, 2019)

HoLiEr ThAn ThOu


----------



## cromit (Oct 2, 2019)

thejackal said:


> @Barbarella I guarantee if she has the surgery she won't make it to the bathroom for 48 hours.  She's gonna be bedpanning.  At 400lbs.  Where is it going to go?  God damn man.  Fucking nurses are heros.





Spoiler: body functions



The opioids will back her up so at least the bedpan will only be piss. Not like she’s going to have the abdominal strength to push a bowel movement with her newfound rectus diastasis either. Any good hospital will put a patient on laxatives with those narcotics but who knows with a deathfat like Chantal, they might just let her have her weird fatty no-gallbladder shits without any assistive medication. Although this is the same gorl who goes to the ED for cheese-induced constipation...


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 2, 2019)

Strine said:


> HoLiEr ThAn ThOu



Somebody get this girl a thesaurus. For a supposed English major, she relies on the same few words and phrases a lot lately.

I would move in with both LifeByJen and Amberlynn before I took a 20 minute car ride with Chantal. I really mean that.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Oct 2, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> Somebody get this girl a thesaurus. For a supposed English major, she relies on the same few words and phrases a lot lately.
> 
> I would move in with both LifeByJen and Amberlynn before I took a 20 minute car ride with Chantal. I really mean that.


Jen's sweeter exterior doesn't make her less toxic. She'd probably be worse to be around with the baby voice and wheeling from place to place because she doesn't 'feel like' standing.


----------



## Computer Spirit (Oct 2, 2019)

*pokes head in* Oh cool, she's still doing the same ol' same ol'. Carry on Channy. Carry on.


----------



## A borscht-on (Oct 3, 2019)

I would get triple-teamed by Amberlynn, Necky, and Density for a night before I hung out with Chintal for even 10 minutes. We are talking all the hits, folks, from Kentucky fupa-smothering to forced three-way oral sex.

She is gross. Gross. Fucking insane and gross.

Eta: sorry for the vitriol. She is what she is, but basic manners elude her.


----------



## Wyzzerd (Oct 3, 2019)

Soon chantal shall go for the final stage of the ghost diet and become an instagram hottie in the afterlife! 


Too bad she doesn't realize she will be just as fat as when she died. She won't even be able to lose the weight, ghosts are just like a snapshot of when you die and nothing ever changes.  

I hope she haunts this thread.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Oct 3, 2019)

thejackal said:


> Post a link or better screenshot please.  I looked for 5 minutes and gave up.  What video?
> 
> NM, found it, she's getting ass blasted by jen and her fans now.  chantal is something else.  jen actually lost 30 lbs this summer you know chantal is raging about that.  imagine being such a pathetic low life you get all up in a tizzy when a fellow death fat loses 30lbs and you can't.  hey chantal if it makes you feel any better jen still films in her wheelchair!  you aren't there yet gorl!
> 
> View attachment 957163View attachment 957164




This is absolutely hilarious.  Way to go, Clotso, ya big dummy.  Jen was always supporting her; almost every one of Chantal's videos, no matter how much of a horse's ass she made herself out to be in them, got a supportive comment from Jen.

And on the day before her surgery, which might turn out to be the very last day of her life (at least as she has known life to be up until now), she decides to attack her for no fucking reason whatsoever in sheer middle school fashion.

Hey Blubberhead!  At least Jen isn't known to routinely shit her pants!

I mean, I think I am pretty well known not to have much respect for our fat loser friend, but geez louise, what the fuck is wrong with her? This boggles even my mind.  How could such an impulse have crossed her mind that posting those colossally stupid comments was a good idea?

It's a rare day when Jen seems mature in comparison to anyone else, but for the luvva god, Chantal found a way to make it happen.

I can't fucking wait for tomorrow.  Unprepared, distracted, fatter than ever, feuding with people for no reason, more stupid than ever before...you go, gorl.  I wish we could enjoy watching her slit open with a knife, hahaha.

Holy cannoli, this is some stupid shit.  If she does croak tomorrow, these will be her last fucking public words.  How appropriate.

And I love the replies.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 3, 2019)

People who aren't allowed to criticize Chantal:

- people who have never been obese
- people who are currently obese
- people who are formerly obese

People with whom Chantal refuses to associate:

- people who have wrongfully criticized her (see above)
- people who associate with people who have wrongfully criticized her

Just so we're clear.


----------



## Strawberry Pocky (Oct 3, 2019)

letericajones said:


> Chantal really is one of the most revolting women I've ever come across, real life and internet. She tries to own it like "Yeah, I have dingleberries and shit my pants!" but it just makes things worse... as if she's a hog rolling around in her humiliation.
> View attachment 957358View attachment 957356
> Just her neck fat, that trashy tattoo, the stubby obese thumb. It's too much. She's so gross.. and she always will be.



That thumb is going to be the phantom vision that haunts me in my nightmares, its going to be the ghastly, stubby obese thumb-demon I see in the corner of the room during sleep paralysis, my god its probably going to be what I see under the Grim Reaper's hood when my time finally comes to shuffle off this mortal coil.

Fuck that thumb.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Oct 3, 2019)

I love her beef with Jen:

“I can’t support you if you mention Charlie because Charlie made fun of me-I MEAN AMBER, SHE MADE FUN OF AMBER, WHOM I WORRY ABOUT AND NOT MYSELF BECAUSE I DON’T CARE ABOUT THE HATERS.”

Yeah, this is definitely because of what Charlie said about _Amber_, Chantal. For sure.


----------



## Igotdigusted (Oct 3, 2019)

Strawberry Pocky said:


> That thumb is going to be the phantom vision that haunts me in my nightmares, its going to be the ghastly, stubby obese thumb-demon I see in the corner of the room during sleep paralysis, my god its probably going to be what I see under the Grim Reaper's hood when my time finally comes to shuffle off this mortal coil.
> 
> Fuck that thumb.



That thumb has cellulite.


----------



## Skin Fold Odor (Oct 3, 2019)

Yeah, like anyone would want to dump their sperm anywhere near this nasty blob


----------



## raritycunt (Oct 3, 2019)

At least if she dies during surgery it’s during Halloween month so we can just use her corpse as a decoration.


----------



## Stifler's Mom (Oct 3, 2019)

To be fair to our rotund Gorl, Jen _was_ sucking hard up to Charlie. Now she’s managed to deflect any potential drama channels back to Chinny, while making herself look completely in the right, and hopefully gaining subs by stirring up Chantal enough to get featured on here and other places.

 And the only thing worse than mukbangers, are obese drama channels who react to the low hanging fruit mukbangers everyone already hates.


----------



## downloads (Oct 3, 2019)

AbraCadaver said:


> I love her beef with Jen:
> 
> “I can’t support you if you mention Charlie because Charlie made fun of me-I MEAN AMBER, SHE MADE FUN OF AMBER, WHOM I WORRY ABOUT AND NOT MYSELF BECAUSE I DON’T CARE ABOUT THE HATERS.”
> 
> Yeah, this is definitely because of what Charlie said about _Amber_, Chantal. For sure.



That’s my favorite part, Chantal is so socially stupid and, like other people here have pointed out many times, thinks everyone else is as stupid as she is. She really thinks we don't see her trying to use Al as a fat shield. Shit like that worked in middle school and she’s never grown up mentally.


----------



## DarkSydePundit (Oct 3, 2019)

Ew who’d creampie into Chantal PERIOD.

Like, she’s at the top of the world list of girls who don’t deserve to get creampied.

My dick retracted from 10 inches to only 8 inches just from hearing that ew.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 3, 2019)

Malan doesn't touch her. James didn't touch her. She let slip the other day that James said her genitals are basically vestigial at this point. No one has gone near her in years. The only men that were attracted to her were 50-year-old ephebophiles when she was 16 and that one homeless man, and even they pumped and dumped her ASAP. Even in her fantasies she's with some sort of loser and they fuck for two minutes, if that. 


I have a question! I assume she was told to stop eating/drinking after a certain point before surgery.
What happens if she continues to eat past that point, and then lies to the doctors/nurses and say she fasted?
Is it standard practice to check blood sugar or something to see if the person truly fasted prior to surgery?
If not standard practice, would it be done with a known 400lb non-compliant liar?
What would happen if she had a full stomach when she was supposed to be fasted, and they opened her up?


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Oct 3, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Malan doesn't touch her. James didn't touch her. She let slip the other day that James said her genitals are basically vestigial at this point. No one has gone near her in years. The only men that were attracted to her were 50-year-old ephebophiles when she was 16 and that one homeless man, and even they pumped and dumped her ASAP. Even in her fantasies she's with some sort of loser and they fuck for two minutes, if that.
> 
> 
> I have a question! I assume she was told to stop eating/drinking after a certain point before surgery.
> ...



In my experience, blood sugar tests are mandatory when the patient is regularly visiting a professional for issues related to the procedure that required the fast.  Some doctors will perform one regardless. Point being, if they don't know for certain that Chan held up her end of the deal, or find out otherwise,  the procedure would be delayed. If they actually went through with it... I don't know. I would like to assume that it's just a rather large inconvenience (much like Chantal herself), but I know little about the kind of surgery she'd be undergoing.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Oct 3, 2019)

Has she got time to snap again before the surgery, I wanna know. She's not due in till 11am. Cmon Chantal!


----------



## Pout*s*ine (Oct 3, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Malan doesn't touch her. James didn't touch her. She let slip the other day that James said her genitals are basically vestigial at this point. No one has gone near her in years. The only men that were attracted to her were 50-year-old ephebophiles when she was 16 and that one homeless man, and even they pumped and dumped her ASAP. Even in her fantasies she's with some sort of loser and they fuck for two minutes, if that.
> 
> 
> I have a question! I assume she was told to stop eating/drinking after a certain point before surgery.
> ...



One of the first things you feel on the operating table after they inject the anesthetic and right before you fall asleep is nausea. One of the reasons why an empty stomach is recommended is because they don't want you to vomit bucketfuls on the operating table.


----------



## Free the Pedos (Oct 3, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Malan doesn't touch her. James didn't touch her. She let slip the other day that James said her genitals are basically vestigial at this point. No one has gone near her in years. The only men that were attracted to her were 50-year-old ephebophiles when she was 16 and that one homeless man, and even they pumped and dumped her ASAP. Even in her fantasies she's with some sort of loser and they fuck for two minutes, if that.
> 
> 
> I have a question! I assume she was told to stop eating/drinking after a certain point before surgery.
> ...



Patients are supposed to fast before undergoing anesthesia because they can aspirate food and choke, which is very serious.


----------



## solidus (Oct 3, 2019)

Blood sugar tests aren’t routinely performed pre surgery. But having said that, knowing what we know about Chantal, it’s basically impossible for her to fast 6 hours plus. That includes liquids too. She can’t cope with any type of discomfort so there’s no way she will fast for the surgery (assuming there is one).


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Oct 3, 2019)

Hi all, Longtime lurker making first post in one of my favourite threads. Was just about to add to the conversation re: pre op fasting and the risk of aspirating stomach contents, but I was beaten to it. Instead, I'll address a suggestion that Chantal will require a bedpan post op. If she has an epidural (and the kind of surgery she's allegedly having  will require it for pain relief afterward) she'll wake fitted with a catheter. That will remain until she's able to shuffle to the toilet. All the pain meds will slow bowel transit, so it's unlikely to be an issue until she can get up. After a couple of days some kind of bowel movement will be 'encouraged 'to check that it's all working and nothing was accidentally nicked or otherwise damaged during  surgery.  Her release from hospital will require (among other indicators) all that to be working. It won't be easy, between the opioids and the stitches....


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Oct 3, 2019)

Suzuki Beane said:


> Hi all, Longtime lurker making first post in one of my favourite threads. Was just about to add to the conversation re: pre op fasting and the risk of aspirating stomach contents, but I was beaten to it. Instead, I'll address a suggestion that Chantal will require a bedpan post op. If she has an epidural (and the kind of surgery she's allegedly having  will require it for pain relief afterward) she'll wake fitted with a catheter. That will remain until she's able to shuffle to the toilet. All the pain meds will slow bowel transit, so it's unlikely to be an issue until she can get up. After a couple of days some kind of bowel movement will be 'encouraged 'to check that it's all working and nothing was accidentally nicked or otherwise damaged during  surgery.  Her release from hospital will require (among other indicators) all that to be working. It won't be easy, between the opioids and the stitches....


Nightmare fuel for future TMI mukbangs


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Oct 3, 2019)

Free the Pedos said:


> Patients are supposed to fast before undergoing anesthesia because they can aspirate food and choke, which is very serious.



And die.

I remember reading a few years ago about a little british girl (6yo or something) requiring anaesthesia for dental surgery and her father fed her breakfast anyway, going against the recommendations. Poor doll died choking in her own vomit during surgery... they never managed to save her.

I can see Chantal dying like so, but I hope she makes it out alive for our entertainment.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 3, 2019)

So there's still a very good chance she'll still self-sabotage by eating too close to surgery time and they would be forced to postpone the surgery then.


----------



## howzitgoing (Oct 3, 2019)

Even if she does fast properly and actually does have the surgery, for at least a day or two afterward all they give her to eat is liquid foods. Lunch will be something like a little cup of broth, a container of lemon ice, and a cup of tea. They're so (rightfully) concerned with your bowels moving properly that they enforce that to give your body time to chill a little right after surgery. 

Can you imagine the screaming and shrieking and demanding of Arby's, etc.?

Also, the catheter could come home with her. If the surgery is intense enough there is an *excellent* chance they'll strap a pee bag to her leg that is connected to her crotch. Chantal will have to go to the bathroom and empty her pee out of a leg bag.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Oct 3, 2019)

I need to stop sleeping.  I miss out on so much. 

For what it's worth,  I don't think she's going to die. She seems to have a cockroach-like survival instinct.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Oct 3, 2019)

@*Barbarella*

Only thing I'd add to that list would be a tablet with attached keyboard, or something else to hold it upright. Or something to prop up the phone with. Holding a phone to look at videos or whatever can get painful. Tablet can easily go on the rolling table thing that fits over the bed (normally used for eating)

Also, used slippers regardless of colour are a no-no in many hospitals. They don't know where those things have been - and if they've been on the dirty floor of Chantals cockroach infested apartment, then EWW. When I've been in hospital, they ask that you bring in new ones. If you are a fall risk, don't they put on a red armband that says that in big letters? At least that's what I've seen on 600lb Life. I only have experience with allergies, and if they indicate it at all on your body, it's just with a armband with the allergy written on it, or if you have many, just "food" (which would be Chantals worst nightmare lol)


----------



## dark_lob1111 (Oct 3, 2019)

Today's the big day Chantal, don't disappoint us.
 Chantal Lies My theory is she's either completely bullshitting about ALL of this or she'll croak on the table having eaten and lied about that. 
It's horrifying honestly, to think her addiction keeps leading her through the holes of rock bottoms. First she was just fat, then lost her sexuality and gained cysts instead, so then they became cancerous and STILL her food-addiction is barring any healing again.
If she wasn't such a smug piece of shit I would actually try to support her, but she's more of a lost cause than Amber.


----------



## Viridian (Oct 3, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> And die.
> 
> I remember reading a few years ago about a little british girl (6yo or something) requiring anaesthesia for dental surgery and her father fed her breakfast anyway, going against the recommendations. Poor doll died choking in her own vomit during surgery... they never managed to save her.
> 
> I can see Chantal dying like so, but I hope she makes it out alive for our entertainment.



I don't wish death on Cuntal at all, but I have to admit that would be the most thematically appropriate way possible she could die: choking on her own vomit and suffocating to the point of brain death because the stupid bitch thought she knew better than everyone (as always) and ignored the doctors' orders to fast prior to surgery.

I'm deeply curious to see how today plays out. It's staggeringly hard to believe any surgeon worth his or her license would be willing to slice a noncompliant unhygenic lardass of a patient like Cuntal open from stem to stern unless she was in the absolute most dire of circumstances (like Stage 3-4 cancer). Yet if Cuntal were truly in such dire circumstances, surely she would have tried to m.ilk her medical condition for all the asspats and pity livestream superchats she could?

My personal going theory at this point is either:

*1)* There was never going to be any surgery and Cuntal made it all up to draw attention away from her earlier bitch fits because _Cuntal lies_. This would be why she never showed her "fans" her actual test results and just threw out some random scary-sounding phrases, and then later contradicted herself on such points as her blood pressure readings because she can't keep her own lies straight.

OR

*2) *There _was _in fact a surgery scheduled due to the majorly abnormal results of her internal scans... _but _she was told from the beginning that it would only be performed if she lost X amount of weight/improved her blood test results/etc. first. This would explain her original stated resolve to 'eat clean' and lose weight before said surgery turning into endless fast food binging and online toddler tantrums as the direct result of her being _denied _for the surgery weeks ago. Her deeply personality disordered self couldn't bear come clean about the fact she wouldn't be receiving (allegedly) life-saving care because she couldn't stop stuffing her eggplant face for five fucking minutes, so she decided to play along with the original surgery date and come up with some vague excuse later about why the surgery never took place (or alternatively, she'll keep claiming the surgery happened and try to fake some medical documentation and appropriate other people's post-surgery incision pics to try to pass off as her own).

I'm looking forward to finding out if I'm right or not! Right or wrong, we're bound for some more hilarity!


----------



## Whatthefuck (Oct 3, 2019)

Viridian said:


> I don't wish death on Cuntal at all, but I have to admit that would be the most thematically appropriate way possible she could die: choking on her own vomit and suffocating to the point of brain death because the stupid bitch thought she knew better than everyone (as always) and ignored the doctors' orders to fast prior to surgery.
> 
> I'm deeply curious to see how today plays out. It's staggeringly hard to believe any surgeon worth his or her license would be willing to slice a noncompliant unhygenic lardass of a patient like Cuntal open from stem to stern unless she was in the absolute most dire of circumstances (like Stage 3-4 cancer). Yet if Cuntal were truly in such dire circumstances, surely she would have tried to m.ilk her medical condition for all the asspats and pity livestream superchats she could?
> 
> ...


I think there may be one more possibility. It's possible that they are planning to go in to get the cysts and will only resort to full hysterectomy if necessary. My opinion having nothing, but Chantal's ever changing word is that her plumbing is probably rotten with endometriosis and likely fibroids and that's just due to her "hormone imbalance" that she stubbornly keeps refusing is PCOS. If they're going in, they're going to take the lot, but maybe she's deluded herself into thinking she's still going in for a little procedure to get rid of those pesky cysts. 

I, too, can't imagine any surgeon or anesthesiologist agreeing to go ahead with this without there being something dire that outweighs (lol) the potential complications. If that were the case, I just find it hard to believe she wouldn't have been riding it's dick for the weeks leading up. 

I guess we'll see and if she's going through with it, godspeed. She's fucking in for it when she wakes up, that's all I know for sure.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 3, 2019)

October 3rd -The day we've all been waiting for is here.

Was the surgery real?
Did Chantal lie?
Will she die?

We anxiously await the outcome. Gee, I'm almost as giddy as she is.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 3, 2019)

Jen is a total snake. At least Chantal owns it. 

That being said I would literally choose homelessness before signing a lease with any of these animals.


----------



## irishAzoth (Oct 3, 2019)

Now that Chantal "SHOULD" be in arriving at the hospital in the next few minutes:
with her latest video comments are enabled, and she can't moderate it since she'll be under the knife I wonder if there will be a torrent of negative comments on the video OR Chantal is lying and still moderates the comments


----------



## Lilac_loud (Oct 3, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> I think there may be one more possibility. It's possible that they are planning to go in to get the cysts and will only resort to full hysterectomy if necessary. My opinion having nothing, but Chantal's ever changing word is that her plumbing is probably rotten with endometriosis and likely fibroids and that's just due to her "hormone imbalance" that she stubbornly keeps refusing is PCOS. If they're going in, they're going to take the lot, but maybe she's deluded herself into thinking she's still going in for a little procedure to get rid of those pesky cysts.
> 
> I, too, can't imagine any surgeon or anesthesiologist agreeing to go ahead with this without there being something dire that outweighs (lol) the potential complications. If that were the case, I just find it hard to believe she wouldn't have been riding it's dick for the weeks leading up.
> 
> I guess we'll see and if she's going through with it, godspeed. She's fucking in for it when she wakes up, that's all I know for sure.


One more possibility, number 2, which watching her last “hospital packing” she’s not having surgery because she was told that at the last dr appt and decided to pack for a few days away at a hotel, while being able to monitor her comments, then come back on line as if she had the surgery. Long shot maybe but when I saw all the “beauty” crap she had in that table AND a book! There ain’t no way anyone could read a book, or even a magazine after major surgery. What a stupid ass!


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Oct 3, 2019)

While searching for an image to make a random joke about our gorl, I discovered some hospitals use hooks to lift up the lard of morbidly obese patients during surgery, same as they use for cows in slaughterhouses. 

*WARNING. *While there is no blood or huge cuts, *THIS IMAGE MAY NOT BE SAFE FOR LIFE FOR SOME OF YOU. 



Spoiler









*
Have fun today, Chantal!


----------



## multiverse (Oct 3, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> While searching for an image to make a random joke about our gorl, I discovered some hospitals use hooks to lift up the lard of morbidly obese patients during surgery, same as they use for cows in slaughterhouses.
> 
> *WARNING. *While there is no blood or huge cuts, *THIS IMAGE MAY NOT BE SAFE FOR LIFE FOR SOME OF YOU.
> 
> ...


It saves the backs of the attending nurses, which is great. On the other hand, puncture wounds through the fupa are bound to get infected due to the fat's poor circulation, poor healing from the beetus, and the sweat / yeast / rubbing/ general dirt that accumulates under the fupas.

I guess it depends on what surgery is being performed and how concerned they are with wound care afterward.


----------



## cromit (Oct 3, 2019)

There are also super-size retractors for vertical abdominal incisions. Tools instead of having a surgical assistant or scrub have to manually hold all that blubber back on each side of the incision.

Really wish we could get an intra-op pic of that so Chantal could visually see how much yellow grease she has packed between her skin and her abdominal wall. It has to be a foot or more given her girth in the edited “400 lb” video thumbnail, and that was from a while ago. You’d think that would embarrass her into eating better, but this is the same bitch who watched fatty autopsies and all she got out of it was “lol at least I’m not that fat.”


----------



## Whatthefuck (Oct 3, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> While searching for an image to make a random joke about our gorl, I discovered some hospitals use hooks to lift up the lard of morbidly obese patients during surgery, same as they use for cows in slaughterhouses.
> 
> *WARNING. *While there is no blood or huge cuts, *THIS IMAGE MAY NOT BE SAFE FOR LIFE FOR SOME OF YOU.
> 
> ...


Looks like something out of Hellraiser. That's horrific. If I knew this was a possibility, I wouldn't be giddily prancing into the operating theatre.


----------



## cromit (Oct 3, 2019)

I had a horrific thought that our gorl might be going in for liposuction, but in thinking more about it, honestly that’s just as stupid as any other alternative that’s been presented here. Liposuction is for targeted removal of cosmetic fat, not for using a wet-vac to pump out years of Arby’s. It still requires general anesthesia for abdominal because they inject a water solution to get the fat out and churn up your insides to get it all to mingle before they pull it back out. And Chantal would be well beyond any reasonable limit on the amount of fat involved, as well as a huge surgical risk for any elective surgery because of her weight, pulmonary issues, cardiovascular issues, and limited mobility.

But that would be the only reason she could possibly be so giddy IMO, is because it would be the get-rich-quick of losing weight. Or maybe she honestly does think that they’ll do some lipectomy (fat removal) while they’re in there? Stupid, she didn’t say she consented to it so it would be unethical (and assault/battery) for the surgeon to do that.

She’s just so blase about what, to the rest of us, seems horrifying. I can’t wrap my head around it.


----------



## Smiling Honeybadger (Oct 3, 2019)

cromit said:


> I had a horrific thought that our gorl might be going in for liposuction, but in thinking more about it, honestly that’s just as stupid as any other alternative that’s been presented here. Liposuction is for targeted removal of cosmetic fat, not for using a wet-vac to pump out years of Arby’s. It still requires general anesthesia for abdominal because they inject a water solution to get the fat out and churn up your insides to get it all to mingle before they pull it back out. And Chantal would be well beyond any reasonable limit on the amount of fat involved, as well as a huge surgical risk for any elective surgery because of her weight, pulmonary issues, cardiovascular issues, and limited mobility.
> 
> But that would be the only reason she could possibly be so giddy IMO, is because it would be the get-rich-quick of losing weight. Or maybe she honestly does think that they’ll do some lipectomy (fat removal) while they’re in there? Stupid, she didn’t say she consented to it so it would be unethical (and assault/battery) for the surgeon to do that.
> 
> She’s just so blase about what, to the rest of us, seems horrifying. I can’t wrap my head around it.



My theory about her giddiness is, that she has put all the blame for all her problems on her fucked up uterus. And now her scapegoat is getting removed (if that is the case) and she will emerge slim, beautiful and can get the cute surgeon who cut her open. I mean, we are talking about Chantal, whose second name is Marie. And whose third name is "Lightyears removed from reality".


----------



## sgtpepper (Oct 3, 2019)

cromit said:


> I had a horrific thought that our gorl might be going in for liposuction, but in thinking more about it, honestly that’s just as stupid as any other alternative that’s been presented here. Liposuction is for targeted removal of cosmetic fat, not for using a wet-vac to pump out years of Arby’s. It still requires general anesthesia for abdominal because they inject a water solution to get the fat out and churn up your insides to get it all to mingle before they pull it back out. And Chantal would be well beyond any reasonable limit on the amount of fat involved, as well as a huge surgical risk for any elective surgery because of her weight, pulmonary issues, cardiovascular issues, and limited mobility.
> 
> But that would be the only reason she could possibly be so giddy IMO, is because it would be the get-rich-quick of losing weight. Or maybe she honestly does think that they’ll do some lipectomy (fat removal) while they’re in there? Stupid, she didn’t say she consented to it so it would be unethical (and assault/battery) for the surgeon to do that.
> 
> She’s just so blase about what, to the rest of us, seems horrifying. I can’t wrap my head around it.



Her BMI is too high for anyone to do liposuction on her. BMI max is usually in the 30s in the DR and in the US it typically is around 26-28. Chantal is roughly in the 65-75 range (couldnt recall her exact height).


----------



## irishAzoth (Oct 3, 2019)

Smiling Honeybadger said:


> My theory about her giddiness is, that she has put all the blame for all her problems on her fucked up uterus. And now her scapegoat is getting removed (if that is the case) and she will emerge slim, beautiful and can get the cute surgeon who cut her open. I mean, we are talking about Chantal, whose second name is Marie. And whose third name is "Lightyears removed from reality".


to think that the only people to have ventured inside Chantal are a homeless guy, a creepy old man and a Surgeon to remove the Uterus is poetic 
can't wait for a "I think the Surgeon wanted to fuck me" story


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Oct 3, 2019)

Smiling Honeybadger said:


> I mean, we are talking about Chantal, whose second name is Marie. And whose third name is "Lightyears removed from reality".



That’s a lie (among others). 
Her real second name is Olive.


----------



## Gorl Talk (Oct 3, 2019)

irishAzoth said:


> Now that Chantal "SHOULD" be in arriving at the hospital in the next few minutes:
> with her latest video comments are enabled, and she can't moderate it since she'll be under the knife I wonder if there will be a torrent of negative comments on the video OR Chantal is lying and still moderates the comments



Well, I was about to post that I remembered Chantal saying she had set her comments to "block until approved" (or whatever that's called), so if she's in surgery, it would stand to reason that no comments at all would appear until she has a chance to approve the few "nice" ones.

However, I just checked that most recent video, and there's a comment (asspat) from a few seconds ago, noon Eastern US time. So... whatever that means.

I don't know anything about the "creator" (ugh) side of youtube. Is it possible to give someone else mod powers over comment approval?


----------



## AbraCadaver (Oct 3, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> While searching for an image to make a random joke about our gorl, I discovered some hospitals use hooks to lift up the lard of morbidly obese patients during surgery, same as they use for cows in slaughterhouses.
> 
> *WARNING. *While there is no blood or huge cuts, *THIS IMAGE MAY NOT BE SAFE FOR LIFE FOR SOME OF YOU.
> 
> ...


WHAT A CURVY GODDESS

HEALTH AT EVERY SIZE


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Oct 3, 2019)

IDK about universal healthcare in Americas Hat, but some "free" hospitals elsewhere have free wifi for patients, so her curating comments is still a possibility. Or she might be using her personal mobile internet. It's noon now where she is, and she said she has an afternoon surgery, so she should be getting ready soon... but knowing her priorities, she is gonna be fat thumbing her phone till the last second.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Oct 3, 2019)

I am sure she will be operated on in a large surgical theatre, because if it is a teaching hospital, they will want to show the new crop of doctors the medical marvel that is Chantal. It cannot be common that a surgeon cuts open a landwhale.


----------



## ricecake (Oct 3, 2019)

Did she die or what?


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 3, 2019)

Gorl Talk said:


> Well, I was about to post that I remembered Chantal saying she had set her comments to "block until approved" (or whatever that's called), so if she's in surgery, it would stand to reason that no comments at all would appear until she has a chance to approve the few "nice" ones.
> 
> However, I just checked that most recent video, and there's a comment (asspat) from a few seconds ago, noon Eastern US time. So... whatever that means.



Which video are you talking about, cos on her most recent video when you put the comments in “newest first” order it shows the last comment posted was 3 hours ago (before she allegedly had to be at the hospital) 




ETA: never mind, her comments aren’t moderated I just commented and it went straight through...


----------



## Gorl Talk (Oct 3, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Which video are you talking about, cos on her most recent video when you put the comments in “newest first” order it shows the last comment posted was 3 hours ago (before she allegedly had to be at the hospital)



Sorry, should have clarified! On that video, "Packing for the hospital," there's actually a more recent comment if you view all the replies to Chantal's pinned comment. It's  "Thinking about you today!" timestamped around noon. (Sorry, can't screenshot right now.)

I apologize for this very stupid deep dive into minutiae, and/or you're welcome.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Oct 3, 2019)

If she dies, how will we know (besides lack of content).  Think anyone would bother with an obituary?


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 3, 2019)

Jaded Optimist said:


> If she dies, how will we know (besides lack of content).  Think anyone would bother with an obituary?


That would be the shortest, saddest obit ever. She'd done literally nothing to list in it. Her YT channel is her only real accomplishment... and it's a fucking disaster that her family probaly tries to pretend doesn't exist. It would just be like "Chantal is survived by two cats and her roommate. Donations can be sent to Arbys in lieu of flowers"


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Oct 3, 2019)

I just realised how we would know if she dies, if the closest arby's goes out of business.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 3, 2019)

Jaded Optimist said:


> I just realised how we would know if she dies, if the closest arby's goes out of business.



That could take months, though. They'd be sitting on quite the little nest egg courtesy of Chantal.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 3, 2019)

"She was much loved by her viewers, whom she blocked from commenting."

Chantal's entire social media presence slowly became her talking to a locked, empty room and posting cat pics.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 3, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> ETA: never mind, her comments aren’t moderated I just commented and it went straight through...



I'm pretty sure that if your comment is flagged for approval you won't know it, it will show up to you as if it went through. Log out of youtube and refresh the page, is your comment still showing?



Jaded Optimist said:


> I just realised how we would know if she dies, if the closest arby's goes out of business.



I know this is a joke but just a reminder if she really does die, only Peetz can tell us so here's his twitter


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 3, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> I'm pretty sure that if your comment is flagged for approval you won't know it, it will show up to you as if it went through. Log out of youtube and refresh the page, is your comment still showing?
> I know this is a joke but just a reminder if she really does die, only Peetz can tell us so here's his twitter



Yeah I commented and then closed and reopened the app and looked, it was there. You could be right though, It may have just been viewable to me only.


----------



## A borscht-on (Oct 3, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> That’s a lie (among others).
> Her real second name is Olive.


Of goddamn COURSE it is a food. She never had a chance, this one.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Oct 3, 2019)

Jaded Optimist said:


> If she dies, how will we know (besides lack of content).  Think anyone would bother with an obituary?



Usually (in Canada at least) funeral homes will put the obituary on their website, and if there’s none they still put the picture of the dead person so you can give your online condolences to the family.

Assuming we get no news from our gorl and Peetz goes silent, it would be a possibility to check the websites of the funeral homes in the Ottawa/Gatineau area, I suppose.

I think some KFers also have the reference for Malan’s and Chantal’s sister and mom Facebook pages? We could check there. I wish her mom would at least put an_ in memoriam_ of some sort.

This said I’m personally rooting for a bed bound and opioid abuse saga as the next chapter, rather than an epilogue.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 3, 2019)

Jaded Optimist said:


> If she dies, how will we know (besides lack of content).  Think anyone would bother with an obituary?





Lisa Anna said:


> Usually (in Canada at least) funeral homes will put the obituary on their website, and if there’s none they still put the picture of the dead person so you can give your online condolences to the family.
> 
> Assuming we get no news from our gorl and Peetz goes silent, it would be a possibility to check the websites of the funeral homes in the Ottawa/Gatineau area, I suppose.
> 
> ...



Here's some things that might clue us in to her death:

1) Whale oil suddenly becomes a thing again in the Ottawa market.
2) Reports of an explosion at a crematorium or soap factory in Ottawa.
3) Arby's 3rd quarter profits decline 10% or more.
4) Malan's, aka "Bibi's" facebook celebrates a "wedding".


----------



## Princess Ariel (Oct 3, 2019)

I wonder where Chantal would be at this point if she took control of her life and wasn’t a shit person. 

The weight would be off by now, maybe finishing up those English studies. Perhaps later on, an accomplished author of books on the struggles of obesity. A handsome non-degenerate husband and some children. Starting a vegan makeup company with a cute food theme. Owning her own home, having a strong network of good friendships and family relations.

But no she is proud of her bitchy attitude and her morbid fat rolls so here we are.


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 3, 2019)

Not to spoil the fun, but remember that lots of surgeries are done on people who didn’t know in advance they’d need them. Car accidents, appendicitis, other things happen that don’t always give fasting time. So there are protocols in place if a person has possibly eaten. (A blood sugar check is not good for that). For scheduled surgeries, of course,  It’s better if they don’t and follow the directions they were given, but I don’t think she’ll die from that.

I’d like to be a fly on the wall after they take the catheter out and she has to get up and pee alone. That’s a long, long walk when it hurts that bad. I suspect screaming, crying and demanding.  They may put a potty chair by her bed but not for long.

After they futz around in your abdomen they put you on bowel rest. Liquids only. Then comes the part she’ll love:they start watching for your bowels to wake up and ask if you’ve farted. Oh, the stories she can regale the nurses with! Once that happens, they want to see a BM and you then go home.

honestly, I think she’ll live through, but I also think an opiate drama is highly possible. Chantel doesn’t want to work through pain, and she’s going to want refills.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 3, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> Not to spoil the fun, but remember that lots of surgeries are done on people who didn’t know in advance they’d need them. Car accidents, appendicitis, other things happen that don’t always give fasting time. So there are protocols in place if a person has possibly eaten. (A blood sugar check is not good for that). For scheduled surgeries, of course,  It’s better if they don’t and follow the directions they were given, but I don’t think she’ll die from that.
> 
> I’d like to be a fly on the wall after they take the catheter out and she has to get up and pee alone. That’s a long, long walk when it hurts that bad. I suspect screaming, crying and demanding.  They may put a potty chair by her bed but not for long.
> 
> ...



What's the opiate situation like post surgery in Canada now?  A few years ago I had major surgery in the US and was prescribed a whopping 3 refills on my Oxy script.  I can say for a fact if I had used all those refills I'd have been hooked.  Shit is fucked up hopefully they are smarter about that stuff now.


----------



## A borscht-on (Oct 3, 2019)

I watched some of her stuff from 2 years ago--I mean, it was still repulsive face-stuffing  and sex tales--but dare I say she was more tolerable? Between then and now it is like choosing between a headache and AIDS, sure, but something has gone very wrong in the past while. I do not believe it is related to Bibi, who has never been checked in. Something snapped in this gorl.

...I still hate the ground she stomps on, whenever she actually puts one foot in front of the other.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Oct 3, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> Not to spoil the fun, but remember that lots of surgeries are done on people who didn’t know in advance they’d need them. Car accidents, appendicitis, other things happen that don’t always give fasting time. So there are protocols in place if a person has possibly eaten. (A blood sugar check is not good for that). For scheduled surgeries, of course,  It’s better if they don’t and follow the directions they were given, but I don’t think she’ll die from that.
> 
> I’d like to be a fly on the wall after they take the catheter out and she has to get up and pee alone. That’s a long, long walk when it hurts that bad. I suspect screaming, crying and demanding.  They may put a potty chair by her bed but not for long.
> 
> ...


I feel so sorry for the staff that will have to deal with her post-op. She has to be the worst patient in general, but now she'll be in pain and not in charge of what is done and when at least until she's discharged. She had better have prayed to all the gods that they gave her an epidural, but I suspect that'd be difficult. You're supposed to lay flat on your back after they remove it or at least that's how it used to be so since that's a no go for her she'll have a hell of a headache on top of it all. She's going to be the absolute worst. I imagine she'll be on a ward or in an at least double occupancy room so imagine trying to recover from your own surgery while dealing with all of what is Chantal.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 3, 2019)

A borscht-on said:


> I watched some of her stuff from 2 years ago--I mean, it was still repulsive face-stuffing  and sex tales--but dare I say she was more tolerable? Between then and now it is like choosing between a headache and AIDS, sure, but something has gone very wrong in the past while. I do not believe it is related to Bibi, who has never been checked in. Something snapped in this gorl.
> 
> ...I still hate the ground she stomps on, whenever she actually puts one foot in front of the other.


Chantal definitely was at her entertainment peak in her 2017 mukbangs, she had yet to run out of disgusting stories to tell, was not too far into her insane diet cycles, and was pretty shameless around food. She also bothered to put makeup on and could fit into some of her clothes. It was also before she dived too deeply into Instagram and learned all sorts of new evasive excuses for her behaviour and laziness. I agree that being the best Chantal can be is like winning the special olympics, however.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Oct 3, 2019)

Peetz last mention of Chantal on his Twitter. 

Donno if I'm reading into this too much, but he says "my friend" instead of "a friend" so maybe it is true that he only has Flooby Booby


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 3, 2019)

I threw up while I was intubated for surgery once and survived.  They do have a procedure for dealing with that. I think (assuming she actually has the surgery) what will kill her won't be anything that happens while she's actually being cut open... it will be the recovery period that gets her. A blood clot, pneumonia, or just a good old fashioned infection. Something along those lines.


----------



## CHINARED (Oct 3, 2019)

And just like that yall


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 3, 2019)

And absolutely no one is shocked.


----------



## raritycunt (Oct 3, 2019)

CHINARED said:


> SURGERY WAS CANCELLED 😡
> 
> 
> Hey guys. So in this video I explain why my surgery was cancelled. This can happen and it is no one's fault but it kinda sucks as everyone was prepared for t...
> ...



Damn, she lives to eat another day


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 3, 2019)

Semper Fi motherfuckers.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Oct 3, 2019)

CHINARED said:


> SURGERY WAS CANCELLED 😡
> 
> 
> Hey guys. So in this video I explain why my surgery was cancelled. This can happen and it is no one's fault but it kinda sucks as everyone was prepared for t...
> ...


     

Is this bitch predictable or what. Never change, Chantal.


----------



## SodaLove (Oct 3, 2019)

CHINARED said:


> SURGERY WAS CANCELLED 😡
> 
> 
> Hey guys. So in this video I explain why my surgery was cancelled. This can happen and it is no one's fault but it kinda sucks as everyone was prepared for t...
> ...


Hahahahahahahah


----------



## CindyChafe (Oct 3, 2019)

Shocker.  Way to waste your whole family’s time for a fucking YouTube troll. If they were even there. All I saw was a black hand.

There was a white hand too at the end.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Oct 3, 2019)

Well no shit. We all know this would happen. This bitch.


----------



## A borscht-on (Oct 3, 2019)

I knew it. Many of us knew it. Bitch needs to be locked up in a facility, with regular monitoring, in a remote fielded area, for the rest of her life.


----------



## CHINARED (Oct 3, 2019)

cromit said:


> When does YouTube cut their checks for “content creators”? I suspect that’s when we’ll see her old videos back again, once it hits her in the wallet.



The 21st of every month.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 3, 2019)

She's even a failure at receiving scheduled surgery.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Oct 3, 2019)

"I only had ONE cheese bun at Red Lobster and I'm going to stop myself there. BUT MY WEIGHT MY HEALTH AND WHAT I EAT ISN'T ANYONE'S BUSINESS."

She had to get food in the video somehow. Just HAD to talk about that shit.


----------



## irishAzoth (Oct 3, 2019)

Bibi giving a freedom signal before the surgery
tough luck my African friend she is still alive


----------



## howzitgoing (Oct 3, 2019)

Dammit. I wanted to hear about her pee bag.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 3, 2019)

@ThisWillBeFun might die before Chantal from smugness overload


----------



## aDarkshrine (Oct 3, 2019)

howzitgoing said:


> Dammit. I wanted to hear about her pee bag.


And woeful tales of the cuntal constipation and Peetz enema extraordinaire misadventures


----------



## Whatthefuck (Oct 3, 2019)

Anyone else think the surgical staff took a look at their schedule and a look at her and said, fuck this. I'm not holding a whale open for hours after an already full day?

Anyone else think this surgery will ever be rescheduled?

I did have a brief moment where I considered that she may have engineered an ER visit for her period pain as an excuse to get hospital shots. Then I remembered she's not that smart.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## irishAzoth (Oct 3, 2019)

Archive




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 3, 2019)

Don’t beat yourself up, doc. You’re not the first doctor to lie when faced with the prospect of smelling a hambeast’s unwashed crotch for the next couple of hours.


----------



## A borscht-on (Oct 3, 2019)

...and it does not work like this in Canada. It doesn't. You have an appointment scheduled, it happens--an MRI, gall-bladder removal, breast reduction, whatever. Doctors do NOT get so busy they delay an operation. This bitch. This bitch!


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Oct 3, 2019)

CHINARED said:


> SURGERY WAS CANCELLED 😡
> 
> 
> Hey guys. So in this video I explain why my surgery was cancelled. This can happen and it is no one's fault but it kinda sucks as everyone was prepared for t...
> ...


I'm not even angry, just disappointed.
Archive of  *SURGERY WAS CANCELLED *10/3/19




Your browser is not able to display this video.



















Edit Ninja'd by @irishAzoth


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 3, 2019)

And the fast food industry in Canada breathes a sigh of relief.

We all knew the surgery wasn't going to happen & I'd like to congratulate everyone on our unbroken record of determining when Chantal lies.
Great job everyone!


----------



## foodiebloobie (Oct 3, 2019)

Chantal has not followed through with a single thing she has ever promised/mentioned on her channel. 
So what happens when her surgery gets rescheduled seeing as Bibi has already taken his vacation time for the year?


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 3, 2019)

Forgive me for my ignorance here, but what the hell does she mean when she says "They gave me pain meds for my period?"

Isn't that a thing that happens to all women every month? I've never needed "pain meds" for it in my life, much less even an ibuprofen. Is this somehow related directly to the hysterectomy?

ETA: You can tell how excited she is that she gets to go out to eat at Red Lobster instead. If it were me, I would want to get that nightmare over with as soon as possible. I would actually be pissed and probably not have much of an appetite. But this is Chantal we are talking about, so it makes absolute sense.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Oct 3, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> And the fast food industry in Canada breathes a sigh of relief.
> 
> We all knew the surgery wasn't going to happen & I'd like to congratulate everyone on our unbroken record of determining when Chantal lies.
> Great job everyone!


Hell, the fast food industry probably lobbied the Canadian government to cancel the surgery specifically to keep their profit margin in line.


KrissyBean said:


> Forgive me for my ignorance here, but what the hell does she mean when she says "They gave me pain meds for my period?"


Some ladies can get really bad cramps particularly if their plumbing is rotting out like her's is. It can get worse as you get older and her cysts don't help matters I'm sure, but she's never mentioned needing opiates for it before. Usually, your GP or GYN will prescribe a very small amount of something pretty innocuous, hell, it used to be what's now Aleve when it was prescription (I think the name was Naprosyn). Who knows, maybe they just needed her to stop bleating. I find it hard to believe they'd give her a narcotic right before she's about to go under anesthesia, though.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Oct 3, 2019)

Bibi sighting at 2:18


----------



## Who Now (Oct 3, 2019)

The doc probably was an hour behind and so she told them she wasn't going to wait. "I'm outta here now, get me to the Red Lobster"

Edit to add that now she will be putting it off until next year. You know, all those holiday parties she has on her schedule and busy busy social life


----------



## Casket Base (Oct 3, 2019)

Dammit, what am I supposed to do with all this relish?


----------



## GoodLard (Oct 3, 2019)

She knows more than she's telling us. When she started talking about how she can now do Halloween stuff and asked for ideas, I knew something was off with her story.  My bet is that some of her pre-op stats were elevated and the anesthesiologist called it off.


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Oct 3, 2019)

Well. What a shocker.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 3, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> Forgive me for my ignorance here, but what the hell does she mean when she says "They gave me pain meds for my period?"
> 
> Isn't that a thing that happens to all women every month? I've never needed "pain meds" for it in my life, much less even an ibuprofen. Is this somehow related directly to the hysterectomy?





Spoiler: Gorl stuff 



Honestly depends on the person... some people don’t really get too much pain and others feel crippling back pain... For people who get crippling pain, being on the contraceptive pill really makes a difference.
I don’t necessarily think it’s related to the hysterectomy.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 3, 2019)

Gorl seems awfully giddy at the prospect of getting pain medication. We’re getting ever closer to the blowjob for Vicodin saga. Can’t wait for the Amazon haul of spoons and lighters.


----------



## A borscht-on (Oct 3, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> Forgive me for my ignorance here, but what the hell does she mean when she says "They gave me pain meds for my period?"
> 
> Isn't that a thing that happens to all women every month? I've never needed "pain meds" for it in my life, much less even an ibuprofen. Is this somehow related directly to the hysterectomy?
> 
> ETA: You can tell how excited she is that she gets to go out to eat at Red Lobster instead. If it were me, I would want to get that nightmare over with as soon as possible. I would actually be pissed and probably not have much of an appetite. But this is Chantal we are talking about, so it makes absolute sense.


All her energy is focused on eating. You can see it. If I were scheduled to have my reproductive organs removed--with all the mental prep it requires--and it got cancelled, I would be in exhausted tears. What does she do? Grins at the mention of a meal. She planned this and went to the ER for, likely, pain, then made up some shit. It is clear in how she mockingly showed the hospital bracelets.


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Oct 3, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> Forgive me for my ignorance here, but what the hell does she mean when she says "They gave me pain meds for my period?"
> 
> Isn't that a thing that happens to all women every month? I've never needed "pain meds" for it in my life, much less even an ibuprofen. Is this somehow related directly to the hysterectomy?



Pain meds can meaning anything from your basic OTC paracetamol or Ibruprofen to a slightly stronger dose of paracetamol and codeine (Co-Codalmol), right the way to opiates, morphine and finally all the fentanyls for breakthrough pain.

Taking a couple of OTC paracetamol for period pain is totally normal and I suspect most women at some point in their lives have done it. Hospitals will dole out a couple of paracetamols no issue if a woman complains of period pain. It's very like Chantal though to try to elevate the seriousness of anything that happens by leaving out the fine details like the 'pain meds' being basic OTC drugs that normal people use. Women with uterine conditions that cause serious pain like endometriosis may require something stronger than OTC drugs for pain, not sure what they take, but I know that condition can cause crippling period pain unlike anything someone with normal period would have.

A relative of mine recently had a masectomy and all she had for pain after was paracetamol btw. It was all she required, too. They're generally not going to give you anything you don't actually need these days due to cost and risk.


----------



## lottalove (Oct 3, 2019)

Rate me laate, was just about to ask if the charade is still going.. Hahahaha!


----------



## CindyChafe (Oct 3, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> Gorl seems awfully giddy at the prospect of getting pain medication. We’re getting ever closer to the blowjob for Vicodin saga. Can’t wait for the Amazon haul of spoons and lighters.



Didn’t she mention she was on Dilaudid for a hot minute? 

I’m thinking she had some type of outpatient procedure and made up all the extra details.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 3, 2019)

A borscht-on said:


> ...and it does not work like this in Canada. It doesn't. You have an appointment scheduled, it happens--an MRI, gall-bladder removal, breast reduction, whatever. Doctors do NOT get so busy they delay an operation. This bitch. This bitch!


 I'm guessing this is just the lie she came up with too explain away her surgery being cancelled for complying with none of the pre-care she was supposed to do to get ready for it.


----------



## raritycunt (Oct 3, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> Anyone else think the surgical staff took a look at their schedule and a look at her and said, fuck this. I'm not holding a whale open for hours after an already full day?
> 
> Anyone else think this surgery will ever be rescheduled?
> 
> I did have a brief moment where I considered that she may have engineered an ER visit for her period pain as an excuse to get hospital shots. Then I remembered she's not that smart.



I actually considered that myself, just because we saw a hospital bracelet and she was in bed doesn’t mean her surgery was actually happening, she could have gone up there complaining with abdominal cramps or pain in her ovaries and they just checked her over before giving her pain meds and sent her home. But again, is she really smart enough to think of that....?


----------



## Ellana (Oct 3, 2019)

A borscht-on said:


> All her energy is focused on eating. You can see it. If I were scheduled to have my reproductive organs removed--with all the mental prep it requires--and it got cancelled, I would be in exhausted tears. What does she do? Grins at the mention of a meal. She planned this and went to the ER for, likely, pain, then made up some shit. It is clear in how she mockingly showed the hospital bracelets.



The situation with her cysts is life-threatening enough for her to get an operation scheduled within a few months. 
Chantal is okay with leaving her body in its current state? She is fine with cancer or malignant cysts slowly rotting her insides and clotting her blood?


----------



## AbraCadaver (Oct 3, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> Forgive me for my ignorance here, but what the hell does she mean when she says "They gave me pain meds for my period?"
> 
> Isn't that a thing that happens to all women every month? I've never needed "pain meds" for it in my life, much less even an ibuprofen. Is this somehow related directly to the hysterectomy?
> 
> ETA: You can tell how excited she is that she gets to go out to eat at Red Lobster instead. If it were me, I would want to get that nightmare over with as soon as possible. I would actually be pissed and probably not have much of an appetite. But this is Chantal we are talking about, so it makes absolute sense.


Lots of women need meds for Shark Week, mate. Some of us get cramps so bad they can make walking difficult. It depends on the person, but absolute there are tonnes of women who depend on a bottle of ibu in their purse during that cursed time.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 3, 2019)

I love that they had to shroud the cow in two hospital gowns, as they weren't "plus-sized". You'd think that might make her reconsider the Red Lobster.

I find the "I'll stop myself there" a bit weird, unless the canceling of the surgery had something to do with her weight. Why is she "controlling herself" and justifying it when she's a proud fat girl now?


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 3, 2019)

Ellana said:


> The situation with her cysts is life-threatening enough for her to get an operation scheduled within a few months.
> Chantal is okay with leaving her body in its current state? She is fine with cancer or malignant cysts slowly rotting her insides and clotting her blood?


She doesn't care,  as long as she gets to keep eating garbage.  She's said junk food is worth dying for... I think she meant it as a joke at the time,  but every single choice she has made in the last few years backs that statement up.


----------



## A borscht-on (Oct 3, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> I actually considered that myself, just because we saw a hospital bracelet and she was in bed doesn’t mean her surgery was actually happening, she could have gone up there complaining with abdominal cramps or pain in her ovaries and they just checked her over before giving her pain meds and sent her home. But again, is she really smart enough to think of that....?


Yes. Nothing to do with being smart, she is mentally ill and needs attention. This was calculated. I have donned hospital rags and been given bracelets for hitting the ER for booze withdrawal and gut pain in the past. Proud of neither, but I am saying gowns and shots of an ER mean fuck-all.


----------



## cromit (Oct 3, 2019)

I just knew it. Now it’s just a countdown to the “I’m sorry I lied to you” video for lying to her viewers about the surgery prep, the appointments, the surgery itself, but still going to the ER for vegan soy shake farts.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 3, 2019)

AbraCadaver said:


> Lots of women need meds for Shark Week, mate. Some of us get cramps so bad they can make walking difficult. It depends on the person, but absolute there are tonnes of women who depend on a bottle of ibu in their purse during that cursed time.



That's kind of ignoring the context here. You can acquire ibuprofen yourself, you don't need professionals to give it to you. And most people don't call OTC shit "pain meds." It just sounded weird.


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Oct 3, 2019)

So, the doctor gave her “strong pain meds” so that she would go quietly??  Because...if my significant other took two weeks off work, and I packed & prepped & had my family all at the hospital & the surgeon came in & canceled my surgery & didn’t give me a new surgery date I would’ve pitched the biggest fit. This makes zero sense to me.  Now she’s doing “Vlogtober” too??  So...no surgery....ever????


----------



## vroomrustproof (Oct 3, 2019)

"Hey guys. So in this video I explain why my surgery was cancelled. This can happen and it is no one's fault but it kinda sucks as *everyone was prepared for this*. Thanks for watching."

How the fuck are you prepared for a surgery to be cancelled? And right on the bed in the prep room, smh


----------



## thejackal (Oct 3, 2019)

This is "selling my car and Bibi's sister is moving in" 2.0.  Lord only fucking knows what goes in behind the scenes in this nut's life.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Oct 3, 2019)

A borscht-on said:


> ...and it does not work like this in Canada. It doesn't. You have an appointment scheduled, it happens--an MRI, gall-bladder removal, breast reduction, whatever. Doctors do NOT get so busy they delay an operation. This bitch. This bitch!


Uh nope.  I've had surgery cancelled on me twice while it was laying in the hospital bed waiting (once on thanksgiving).  Sometimes complications happen,a surgeon can't just stop an operation if something happens, and they can only work so long.  It's not like there is another specialized surgeon waiting to jump in and another ready to go operating room.

Sorry but your wrong.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Oct 3, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> That's kind of ignoring the context here. You can acquire ibuprofen yourself, you don't need professionals to give it to you. And most people don't call OTC shit "pain meds." It just sounded weird.


I think in the UK it's a getting paracetamol (Tylenol) is akin to getting sudafed over here. It's available, but it's registered. Could be totally wrong, though. I don't know if Canada would follow the same rules. I thought she suggested that the "pain meds" they gave her in the hospital made her loopy and that's why I made the mental leap that they must have given her something with a little octane.


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Oct 3, 2019)

Jaded Optimist said:


> Uh nope.  I've had surgery cancelled on me twice while it was laying in the hospital bed waiting (once on thanksgiving).  Sometimes complications happen,a surgeon can't just stop an operation if something happens, and they can only work so long.  It's not like there is another specialized surgeon waiting to jump in and another ready to go operating room.
> 
> Sorry but your wrong.


But...without a reschedule date??  That’s very unprofessional IMO.


----------



## vroomrustproof (Oct 3, 2019)

vroomrustproof said:


> "Hey guys. So in this video I explain why my surgery was cancelled. This can happen and it is no one's fault but it kinda sucks as *everyone was prepared for this*. Thanks for watching."
> 
> How the fuck are you prepared for a surgery to be cancelled? And right on the bed in the prep room, smh


Regarding this, she might mean that everyone was prepared for the surgery, but since most here were speculating for a while now that Chantal might bitch out of the surgery in the last second I think it's only normal for people to have read that everyone was prepared for the surgery to be cancelled


----------



## A borscht-on (Oct 3, 2019)

I 


Jaded Optimist said:


> Uh nope.  I've had surgery cancelled on me twice while it was laying in the hospital bed waiting (once on thanksgiving).  Sometimes complications happen,a surgeon can't just stop an operation if something happens, and they can only work so long.  It's not like there is another specialized surgeon waiting to jump in and another ready to go operating room.
> 
> Sorry but your wrong.


I respect what you say, and it may be true, but let us at least agree that this was nothing but convenient cancellation in her case.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Oct 3, 2019)

Big Al's Crusty Sty said:


> But...without a reschedule date??  That’s very unprofessional IMO.


Sometimes they can't on the fly.  The surgery might need different people involved and the hospital might not have every doctor's schedule available instantly.  Both times I was called a few days later and rescheduled for a few weeks later.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Oct 3, 2019)

Well, here's to Chantal's lady parts rotting and falling out of her.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 3, 2019)

Wait so if Bibi can't work, and Chantal deleted all the videos that make her money, how will she afford to feed?


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 3, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Wait so if Bibi can't work, and Chantal deleted all the videos that make her money, how will she afford to feed?


The bank of Grandma is always open.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Oct 3, 2019)

My question is why can't Malan call work and just let them know plans have changed and he can work now? Outside of a few industries that would require finding replacements for your shifts I can't imagine an employer denying that request. Forgive my ignorance, but what does he do?

ETA: Maybe she's trying to set up an excuse as to why she can't reschedule surgery any time soon since Malan can't take any more time off?


----------



## Viridian (Oct 3, 2019)

thejackal said:


> This is "selling my car and Bibi's sister is moving in" 2.0.  Lord only fucking knows what goes in behind the scenes in this nut's life.



Damn right, this bitch is lying through her teeth. _If _there was any surgery (and she didn't just fake another PSYCH EMERGE trip for attention from Bibi AND to cover up her past few weeks full of lies), they cancelled it on her because she showed up 30 pounds heavier than when it was scheduled and her bloodwork and blood pressure were a fucking mess. No way this cancellation is just 'something that happened' by coincidence when it comes to Cuntal, because _Cuntal lies_.


----------



## MrsLoveMom (Oct 3, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> I actually considered that myself, just because we saw a hospital bracelet and she was in bed doesn’t mean her surgery was actually happening, she could have gone up there complaining with abdominal cramps or pain in her ovaries and they just checked her over before giving her pain meds and sent her home. *But again, is she really smart enough to think of that....?*


I think she's conniving smart and worked on this plot for a long time. I totally think there was NO hysterectomy scheduled, but maybe the removal of a mole or something which would explain the 'pain control' meds. I've been in the medical field a long time and I've not heard of starting pain control before the actual surgery unless there was serious pain prior and someone who can eat like she can, can't be suffering much! She's just a big fucking liar!


----------



## aDarkshrine (Oct 3, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Wait so if Bibi can't work, and Chantal deleted all the videos that make her money, how will she afford to feed?


Why karatejoe the caped chintal crusader of course!


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 3, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> I think in the UK it's a getting paracetamol (Tylenol) is akin to getting sudafed over here. It's available, but it's registered. Could be totally wrong, though. I don't know if Canada would follow the same rules. I thought she suggested that the "pain meds" they gave her in the hospital made her loopy and that's why I made the mental leap that they must have given her something with a little octane.


FWIW you can buy generic supermarket paracetamol and also ibuprofen in the UK off the shelf. I'm sure there's an age check but otherwise no issue. I'd appreciate someone showing an equivalent for Canada/US as it's hard to tell sometimes the way people talk about prescriptions.

Given Chantal's clear trend towards wanting the hard stuff this year, I'd be shocked if she wasn't already stocked up with what she could buy herself.


----------



## smoohead (Oct 3, 2019)

Doesn't make sense that they took her off warfarin and then told her to go on ibuprofen before surgery. It's contradictory. Nobody will operate on someone with thin blood.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Oct 3, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> FWIW you can buy generic supermarket paracetamol and also ibuprofen in the UK off the shelf. I'm sure there's an age check but otherwise no issue. I'd appreciate someone showing an equivalent for Canada/US as it's hard to tell sometimes the way people talk about prescriptions.
> 
> Given Chantal's clear trend towards wanting the hard stuff this year, I'd be shocked if she wasn't already stocked up with what she could buy herself.


The only thing that doesn't require a prescription here in the states (that I'm aware of) that's restricted is pseudoephedrine. It's used in meth production so a lot of states make pharmacies keep it behind the counter and you have to present your driver's license and have it registered in order to regulate how much you can get at once. Not sure aboooot our Canadian friends.


----------



## A borscht-on (Oct 3, 2019)

Oh, fuck this. We all knew this was rubbish. The sooner we can get back to Chin in her car, shoving nacho fries into her face and talking about nutrition, the better.


----------



## Henessey (Oct 3, 2019)

GoodLard said:


> She knows more than she's telling us. When she started talking about how she can now do Halloween stuff and asked for ideas, I knew something was off with her story.  My bet is that some of her pre-op stats were elevated and the anesthesiologist called it off.


I don't think there was ever a surgery planned, she was probably scheduled for a test or something and as usual decided to lie. Who else but Chantal is excited to for lobsters after a supposed "failed surgery" ...well the joke is on her useless ass patters.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 3, 2019)

A borscht-on said:


> ...and it does not work like this in Canada. It doesn't. You have an appointment scheduled, it happens--an MRI, gall-bladder removal, breast reduction, whatever. Doctors do NOT get so busy they delay an operation. This bitch. This bitch!



Let's even assume that the first surgery of the day had something catastrophic happen, and it ended up taking several hours longer than anticipated. (This is NOT how it works. At all. They're pretty efficient at scheduling things, they don't refer you for surgery unless they have a pretty good idea of how long it'll take and what it'll entail, and if -- god forbid -- something does go horribly, terribly wrong they have protocols in place to mitigate that. This is why, if you show up unprepared, they don't delay your surgery for a few hours to let you get caught up. They just reschedule you because they have other things to do for people who can read instructions properly.)

But let's assume.

Her surgery was scheduled about six weeks in advance. I found a resource at the time that indicated that timeline was about right for cancer surgeries. If it was important enough to get her in that quickly, then they wouldn't postpone it indefinitely, which is what she seems to be saying. "Oh, I get to binge on Halloween candy now! Tee hee!" Nope. You're waiting for a fucking call to get you back in at the earliest possible opportunity.

Chantal lies.

Edit to clarify: I'm not saying that surgeries don't get cancelled at the last second sometimes. I AM saying that it's pretty unusual and the doctor being totally blase and, "Well, you've had this for a while, I'm not worried -- whatever no big deal" is not believable. If it's no big deal, then scheduling the surgery in the first place -- especially on what seemed to be an expedited timeline -- would be an enormous waste of time and resources.


----------



## literally low-key (Oct 3, 2019)

I don't think there was ever a surgery scheduled. Her demeanor was way off. She was so upbeat. That on top of stuffing her face everyday was not normal pre- major surgery behavior.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 3, 2019)

My question is if this entire "hysterectomy" was totally fake and made up for attention, was she lying to Bibi, Peetz, and her entire family about it as well? Or was she just lying to her youtube audience? Were the people she knows in on the lie also?

Because I don't think she's smart enough to lie like that to people she knows in real life for that long (and such an elaborate lie). And if she did lie to them about it, she is SERIOUSLY mentally ill. That's almost just as sick or sicker as those women who fake pregnancies for 9 months and then steal a baby.


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Oct 3, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> I think in the UK it's a getting paracetamol (Tylenol) is akin to getting sudafed over here. It's available, but it's registered.



Not true at all. It is not a registered drug. You can buy it anywhere, from the local shop along with your newspaper, supermarkets, anywhere that sells drugstore type stuff will have several brands to choose from. You can buy it as long as you're 16 or over. Nothing whatsoever is recorded about the transaction, if that's what you mean about it being like Sudafed in the US. It isn't kept behind a counter like OTC CoCodamol, even.

There are 'best practice' guidelines about supply of analgesics including paracetamol but shops don't always adhere to them. My local shops won't sell you more than 16 or 32 in one transaction, which doesn't stop you just going to another shop and buying more, or just returning to the same shop the same day. The guidelines are supposed to limit the numbers of people costing the health service money by offing themselves the slow, hard way via paracetamol poisoning, or ending up requiring liver transplants. Apparently in a lot of invidiuals suicidal ideation is a whimisical, short-lived affair and having people fail to easily get the pills they want to take can offset the urge completely. I did read something about the average suicidal ideation period (as in the ones where they really at at risk) is less than one hour before the urge dies down again. Interfering with drug supply within that time can offset a fair few attempts, one imagines.


----------



## Angry New Ager (Oct 3, 2019)

Jaded Optimist said:


> Sometimes they can't [reschedule surgery] on the fly.  The surgery might need different people involved and the hospital might not have every doctor's schedule available instantly.  Both times I was called a few days later and rescheduled for a few weeks later.


I agree.

Keep in mind that not every surgeon or anaesthesiologist is going to be willing to work on Chantal, given her size, her shitty health, and her history of noncompliance. She is an extremely high-risk patient, and I can see many surgeons and anaesthesiologists refusing to take on that risk. 

Also, she's going to be in the OR far longer than even a merely overweight patient undergoing the same procedure would, even if the surgery goes as perfectly as it can (which is why scheduling her for the afternoon wasn't a great move in the first place). So finding a long enough block of OR time, during which the surgeons/anaesthesiologist willing to work on her are also available, is probably going to take some shuffling around if it's to happen by the end of the year. 

I thought it was amazing she got on the sx schedule as quickly as she did; she must have lucked out, or somebody else with a non-urgent surgery got rescheduled to accommodate her because hers was a more urgent case. I don't know. 

As for why the cancellation, it could very well be that there were delays this morning that had things running late--too late to adequately manage the challenges posed by Chantal's obesity and ill health, because surgeons do have their physical and mental limits. Or it could be that her reckless gluttony, and flagrant refusal to do anything these past weeks to make herself an even slightly better surgical candidate, rendered her even more unfit for surgery than before. 

I do think she had surgery scheduled, and expected to go through with it, because she is such a _stupid_ fucking cow she simply doesn't have the brainpower to stage a fake surgery date that gets cancelled at last minute. Seriously, she really is that dumb, and uneducated, and unimaginative; we've seen proof of that over and over again. It's not an act; she is a complete fucking  rētard. 

But she's also a mentally ill fucking rētard, and watching over these last few weeks it was so obvious she was sabotaging it, setting things up for an inevitable cancellation--even if she's so lacking in self-awareness that she didn't see what she was doing, herself. She's been in so much denial about what the surgery and her recovery from it would actually entail, but on some level she knew enough to be afraid of it, and didn't want to go through with it, so she acted on every impulse that would lead to it being cancelled. 


Whatthefuck said:


> My question is why can't Malan call work and just let them know plans have changed and he can work now? Outside of a few industries that would require finding replacements for your shifts I can't imagine an employer denying that request. Forgive my ignorance, but what does he do?
> 
> ETA: Maybe she's trying to set up an excuse as to why she can't reschedule surgery any time soon since Malan can't take any more time off?


LOL. As if Chantal has any clue about how this mysterious, dreadful thing called "work" works. 

I imagine Malan will do just as you've described; most sane, responsible people who can already ill-afford to take two weeks off of work would. But I think Chantal's whining about it is really just another pity-grab.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 3, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> My question is if this entire "hysterectomy" was totally fake and made up for attention, was she lying to Bibi, Peetz, and her entire family about it as well? Or was she just lying to her youtube audience? Were the people she knows in on the lie also?
> 
> Because I don't think she's smart enough to lie like that to people she knows in real life for that long (and such an elaborate lie). And if she did lie to them about it, she is SERIOUSLY mentally ill. That's almost just as sick or sicker as those women who fake pregnancies for 9 months and then steal a baby.



Hey she got a paid lunch at Red Lobster out of it and Bibi had to pretend to be her GF for a day.  She's genius!


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Oct 3, 2019)

Nobody saw this coming. Said no one. Ever. The doctor can't possibly have a strong suspicion of cancer either. She clearly isn't a priority case. Without powerleveling, if there was a strong suspicion of cancer Clotso the Clown would have had her surgery by now. *IF  *she is having anything done on her lady bits it is probably a routine cystectomy. I doubt she is even having an elective hysterectomy because no doctor would operate on a 400lbs hambeast because she is being inconvenienced by a benign condition (such as a fibroid) that isn't causing her hematocrit to plunge.  They'd just give her iron supplements. She also doesn't work. So she can't even use that as an excuse as to why she needs a hysterectomy because her symptoms are causing her to miss work. No kids, so that isn't an excuse either. 

Something else I noticed. She showed her two bracelets in the car. One was her admit bracelet, the other was an allergy bracelet. Penicillin was handwritten with a Sharpie. I thought that was weird, but whatever. However, she didn't get another bracelet for her blood type? That strikes me as unusual. In the States, it is VERY common for any major surgery such as an abdominal hysterectomy, especially with Chantal claiming to be on the rag, to have the patients blood type crossed and matched to make sure that the appropriate blood type is available if need be. i would think it would be uber important with a landwhale. Maybe it's different in Canada?


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Oct 3, 2019)

Gorl I’m rooting for you! 

Being bed bound with an opioid addiction is still possible before we reach 2020, even without the surgery. Just keep eating the way you did to prep for surgery and everything will fall into place when you reach 500lbs (aka before Christmas). Don’t let me down!! I believe in you!


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 3, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> My question is if this entire "hysterectomy" was totally fake and made up for attention, was she lying to Bibi, Peetz, and her entire family about it as well? Or was she just lying to her youtube audience? Were the people she knows in on the lie also?
> 
> Because I don't think she's smart enough to lie like that to people she knows in real life for that long (and such an elaborate lie). And if she did lie to them about it, she is SERIOUSLY mentally ill. That's almost just as sick or sicker as those women who fake pregnancies for 9 months and then steal a baby.



We were all hoping for an opioid/menopause saga, but it's starting to look like a possible Munchausen's saga is shaping up instead.

Dairy Gods be praised.

Edit:


Queen of Moderation said:


> Nobody saw this coming. Said no one. Ever. The doctor can't possibly have a strong suspicion of cancer either. She clearly isn't a priority case. Without powerleveling, if there was a strong suspicion of cancer Clotso the Clown would have had her surgery by now. *IF  *she is having anything done on her lady bits it is probably a routine cystectomy. I doubt she is even having an elective hysterectomy because no doctor would operate on a 400lbs hambeast because she is being inconvenienced by a benign condition (such as a fibroid) that isn't causing her hematocrit to plunge.  They'd just give her iron supplements. She also doesn't work. So she can't even use that as an excuse as to why she needs a hysterectomy because her symptoms are causing her to miss work. No kids, so that isn't an excuse either.
> 
> Something else I noticed. She showed her two bracelets in the car. One was her admit bracelet, the other was an allergy bracelet. Penicillin was handwritten with a Sharpie. I thought that was weird, but whatever. However, she didn't get another bracelet for her blood type? That strikes me as unusual. In the States, it is VERY common for any major surgery such as an abdominal hysterectomy, especially with Chantal claiming to be on the rag, to have the patients blood type crossed and matched to make sure that the appropriate blood type is available if need be. i would think it would be uber important with a landwhale. Maybe it's different in Canada?



I caught that, too. In my experience those red bands are always blood-related -- either indicating your blood type (which I've also seen printed on the standard paper wrist band in some cases) or to indicate you've been a recipient of a transfusion. It's possible it's different in that hospital for whatever reason (like how scrawling a potentially life-threatening allergy on an random band might be protocol in this same hospital-I-never-want-to-go-to) but it stood out for me, too.

I can't say for certain, but the smell of fish is especially strong here. (Insert hygiene joke.)

Edit 2: Maybe the red (blood-related) band had to do with her (alleged) clots/recent Warfarin consumption (bleeding risk). THAT would make more sense than "Oh, shit -- she's allergic to penicillin. How shall we indicate this in a foolproof manner?"


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 3, 2019)

Every time I give her the benefit of the doubt she finds new depths of evasiveness, but I don't think even Chantal is a true munchie who would risk her family and (very few) friends, not to mention the good-will of her local hospital that she knows she will need eventually to bail her out, to lie about the surgery, I do believe it was cancelled. I do believe her reactions before and after it show that she is an immature idiot who has no idea what she is facing, however.


----------



## SodaLove (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## LetThemEatCake (Oct 3, 2019)

Chimpout in progress. Stay tuned!


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Oct 3, 2019)

LetThemEatCake said:


> Chimpout in progress. Stay tuned!



Behind every dark cloud there is a rainbow.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Oct 3, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 958105


Chantal, we don't have to be psychic to know what you will do. We know you better than you know yourself, clearly. We haven't been wrong yet.


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Oct 3, 2019)

Psychic dumb dumbs assemble!


----------



## aDarkshrine (Oct 3, 2019)

literally low-key said:


> I don't think there was ever a surgery scheduled. Her demeanor was way off. She was so upbeat. That on top of stuffing her face everyday was not normal pre- major surgery behavior.


Agreed. And it also adds an extra pathetic layer to the lie , as she purchased hospital stay supplies for herself and filmed a vid haul full well knowing the whole time it was a ruse. Boy oh boy she is one sick demented psycho. And she had to show off her hospital bracelets towards the end with that joyous glint of red lobster in her hazy opiate puddled eyes, oh look guys see the bracelets that means it's real! What a fucking shameless lunatic! Our beloved cuntal always delving into new lows no one would conceive possible. Her new community post is a gem, speckled with the usual ass patters and generic troll attempts. She called us "dumb dumbs" , how thoughtful.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Oct 3, 2019)

I believe she went to the hospital and she was heavier and her vitals were fucked so they canceled it. I’m assuming it was a gynaecologist doing the surgery, but I guess it could have been a general surgeon. But I don’t think the gynaecologist would have had an ‘emergency’  that would require the cancellation of a scheduled surgery.
So there is only a few scenarios
1) she lied about the whole thing and just went to the hospital for her latest cheese overdose.
2) she was supposed to have the surgery and as stated above she was not cleared medically because she has no self control and probably ate Arby’s for breakfast
3) the specialized hippo operating table was being used for another land whale with an emergency surgery so Chimptal’s being non emergency was bumped.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 3, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> 2) she was supposed to have the surgery and as stated above she was not cleared medically because she has no self control and probably ate Arby’s for breakfast


If this is the case (she did show a reckless disregard for the benefits of dieting before the surgery), this may be the most disgusting thing Chantal has done so far in burdening an already stressed healthcare system. This clown of a woman thinks she's a nice, middle-liberal, flirting with helping elephants in Thailand-type Good Girl, I don't want to know how many hundreds of thousands or millions (healthcare is expensive, as is welfare over decades) in the red she will leave the Canadian social security and healthcare system by the time she is done sucking it dry. I dislike transparent moralising, but people struggle every day to survive and this hag skates through life like it's a joke.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 3, 2019)

LetThemEatCake said:


> Chimpout in progress. Stay tuned!



Be a dear and archive as much as possible, would you? I got shit to do today and I hate missing out on this stuff.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Oct 3, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> However, she didn't get another bracelet for her blood type?


I've never (personally) seen that before.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 3, 2019)

The meds have finally worn off.


----------



## Angry New Ager (Oct 3, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> View attachment 958132
> 
> The meds have finally worn off.


So has the dopamine rush from stuffing her face with those cheddar biscuit things Red Lobster serves.


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Oct 3, 2019)

Her supporters are even more exceptional than she is:


----------



## Teresa77 (Oct 3, 2019)

I have never known anyone whose surgery was delayed.  It was always done when scheduled.  Is rescheduling something that happens a lot?


----------



## aDarkshrine (Oct 3, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> View attachment 958132
> 
> The meds have finally worn off.


Short rage video when her testicles temporarily enlarge, then deleted two mins after posting, mass deleted community posts, all comments disabled, random Bibi sighting to prove something ? And if we're lucky a deranged tee hee shhh I said shhh live stream complete with makeshift local church food pantry cheese/crackers platter where karatejoe mods and they sext feeder inside jokes while she's convinced there's a ghost hiding her black sand Shaker to cover up the baldness, then deleted. October's starting off fun!


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 3, 2019)

When I clicked the video there were about a hundred comments, and I was kind of shocked at how many of them were like OH HELL YEAH AT LEAST YOU GOT NARCOTICS GORL

I say this every time I look at her comments but wtf is wrong with these women


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 3, 2019)

Teresa77 said:


> I have never known anyone whose surgery was delayed.  It was always done when scheduled.  Is rescheduling something that happens a lot?



It's not unheard-of, but it is uncommon (and in this case, extraordinarily convenient).


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 3, 2019)

Feudie Beauty is back at it again...


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Oct 3, 2019)

Jaded Optimist said:


> I've never (personally) seen that before.


If need be, I'll take my powerlevel like a big gorl (Chantal take notes for when you have to make up shit when questioned)- When I had my pre op check up for a total abdominal hysterectomy they took two separate blood samples from two separate blood draws that were to be tested twice. I also had to sign the blood type bracelet that I was to wear the day of surgery. On the day of surgery I had to examine it and confirm it was my signature.  I have also seen it with heart surgeries and any type of surgery that is very vascular in nature. Without going into too much detail, I can report that this surgery is no joke when you aren't a landwhale. i can't imagine how or why any surgeon would even attempt a TAH on her at her weight and especially with the distribution of her weight. And while I realize that surgeries differ country to country, hospital to hospital, and patient to patient, this just reeks of bullshit. It is Chantal after all. For all we really know, the bitch might have just ODd on Horsey sauce and they gave her some Lomotil and Zofran and she had her African midget lose a days worth of sleep to keep up appearances.


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Oct 3, 2019)

If you look at her newest video you will see that she still has her black shirt on underneath her gown. I had surgery on my neck and had to take everything off and wipe down with sterile pads before putting ONLY my gown on. She's lying her fat ass off.... Simple!

My bad. Gown had black trim and wasn't her shirt.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Oct 3, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> That's kind of ignoring the context here. You can acquire ibuprofen yourself, you don't need professionals to give it to you. And most people don't call OTC shit "pain meds." It just sounded weird.


Ohhh sorry I see, I thought you were referring to pain medication in general.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Oct 3, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 958105



I love when she loses it and says she doesn’t want to share her personal life as if someone is forcing her to do it??? Just DONT if you cant handle the backlash, idiot. She’s a lost cause.


----------



## aDarkshrine (Oct 3, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> If need be, I'll take my powerlevel like a big gorl (Chantal take notes for when you have to make up shit when questioned)- When I had my pre op check up for a total abdominal hysterectomy they took two separate blood samples from two separate blood draws that were to be tested twice. I also had to sign the blood type bracelet that I was to wear the day of surgery. On the day of surgery I had to examine it and confirm it was my signature.  I have also seen it with heart surgeries and any type of surgery that is very vascular in nature. Without going into too much detail, I can report that this surgery is no joke when you aren't a landwhale. i can't imagine how or why any surgeon would even attempt a TAH on her at her weight and especially with the distribution of her weight. And while I realize that surgeries differ country to country, hospital to hospital, and patient to patient, this just reeks of bullshit. It is Chantal after all. For all we really know, the bitch might have just ODd on Horsey sauce and they gave her some Lomotil and Zofran and she had her African midget lose a days worth of sleep to keep up appearances.


forgot where it's archived exactly in this thread but someone posted screenshot of Chantal replying to a comment saying the drs didn't know what they might find on opening her up so Chantal had to sign off on Dr paperwork saying they could do the hysterectomy IF NEED BE. So she definitely has been decitful from the start about the type of surgery and or seriousness of it. Following true Chantal form she'll either go all out in a video and admit to all the lies or she'll eventually slip up and out herself accidentally Bec she's a deeply needy dumbass


----------



## thejackal (Oct 3, 2019)

Is it possible they did some sort of biopsy through outpatient surgery?


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 3, 2019)

AlabamaWhitman said:


> I love when she loses it and says she doesn’t want to share her personal life as if someone is forcing her to do it??? Just DONT if you cant handle the backlash, idiot. She’s a lost cause.



It's like she's doing us a favor by sharing her deeply fascinating poop stories, and if we can't treat her with respect, she'll take away our toys.

Which, I guess, she kind of would be doing. But not for the reasons she thinks.


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Oct 3, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> When I clicked the video there were about a hundred comments, and I was kind of shocked at how many of them were like OH HELL YEAH AT LEAST YOU GOT NARCOTICS GORL
> 
> I say this every time I look at her comments but wtf is wrong with these women



If you relate to Chantal, or find her in any way aspirational or enticing, you're probably the kind of person who like Chantal, lives for a series of short-lived highs from any source available - junk food, prescription medications, sex with homeless dudes behind a dumpster.

There are probably women out there so truly pathetic , stupid, fat and cultureless that they find Chantal inspirational in how much attention a frog-eyed blob with no brains can get and wish they too could aspire to the heights of thrice weekly grease-based mukbangs for YT feeder cash, a resentful, live-in African greencard seeker, and the odd delightful skirmish with prescribed pharmaceuticals.


----------



## THOTto (Oct 3, 2019)

This is probably late but she had makeup on and from the few glances I’ve seen her hair done. That’s a big no-no on the day of surgery.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 3, 2019)

I would bet anything it was the anesthesiologist who called the surgery off.
Although she called us dumb-dumbs because  of her pre-op screening, she neglected to mention the 20+ pounds she put on since that day. Her blood pressure was probably through the roof (and not from nerves), her lungs may not have been clear & of course the added weight all contributed to he/she saying- no way. 
In my experience, the surgeon will comply with the decision of the anesthesiologist.

I also believe Chantal did this on purpose. During the screening she must have been told to try and lose some weight, exercise & eat healthy.
So what does she do? Stuffs herself with sodium & fat filled junk food that raised her BP & put her more at risk for blood clots. When she checked in this morning & they did their standard tests, I bet the anesthesiologist was notified immediately. They probably did a few more tests, but in the end felt it was far too risky to proceed.
At some point her Gynecologist will tell her that her current health isn't stable enough for surgery & until she gets her weight & BP under control, surgery is off.

So what's next? A new diet to try & get healthy enough for surgery? A grape or juice fast to replace surgery? Or her new found way of embracing her obesity & eating until cancer, blood clots, a heart attack or choking during a mukbang takes her life?
Place your bets.

But no matter what she says about this latest stunt, always remember, Chantal lies.


----------



## MyManMarx (Oct 3, 2019)

Has the cow crossover between Chantal and LifeByJen already been discussed?


----------



## cromit (Oct 3, 2019)

THOTto said:


> This is probably late but she had makeup on and from the few glances I’ve seen her hair done. That’s a big no-no on the day of surgery.


How else was she supposed to create content for her future “the surgeon totally wanted to bang me” yuck-bang video if she didn’t tart herself up a bit before going under?


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 3, 2019)

LetThemEatCake said:


> If you relate to Chantal, or find her in any way aspirational or enticing, you're probably the kind of person who like Chantal, lives for a series of short-lived highs from any source available - junk food, prescription medications, sex with homeless dudes behind a dumpster.
> 
> There are probably women out there so truly pathetic , stupid, fat and cultureless that they find Chantal inspirational in how much attention a frog-eyed blob with no brains can get and wish they too could aspire to the heights of thrice weekly grease-based mukbangs for YT feeder cash, a resentful, live-in African greencard seeker, and the odd delightful skirmish with prescribed pharmaceuticals.



I mean, Chantal clearly aspires to be ALR so there's really no limit to this particular depth.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Oct 3, 2019)

At least those poor hospital staff don’t have to deal with her rank, yeasty, obesity period blood.


----------



## Who Now (Oct 3, 2019)

A borscht-on said:


> and it got cancelled, I would be in exhausted tears



Exactly. And I would certainly not feel like whipping out my camera to make a youtube video.




ThisWillBeFun said:


> I also believe Chantal did this on purpose. During the screening she must have been told to try and lose some weight, exercise & eat healthy.
> So what does she do? Stuffs herself with sodium & fat filled junk food that raised her BP & put her more at risk for blood clots. When she checked in this morning & they did their standard tests, I bet the anesthesiologist was notified immediately. They probably did a few more tests, but in the end felt it was far too risky to proceed.



Yep. This was brought up when she was bingeing the last two weeks. I think its exactly what happened.  That is why she is so giddy with happiness.  And she was going in just hoping she would be so bad they would cancel. I wouldn't be surprised if the day before, she ate 3 times as much junk food just to ensure it not happening.  It doesn't matter who she inconveniences or wastes their time; the hospital staff, her family, Bibi. Chantal is so selfish, and a bitch


----------



## firestarfag (Oct 3, 2019)

The amount of projecting this cow spews onto others infuriates me to no end. The shots she fires at those who "wrong" her are flaws in herself. Meanwhile stuffing her face to overcompensate for lack of conviction and motivation and decency. I swear the only people she can tolerate are also her or worship her. Just keep insulating that echochamber you're cultivating, Cantel.


----------



## Citroen (Oct 3, 2019)

Surgery getting cancelled is possible. Chantal's ovary issue is a chronic, long-term condition; treatment isn't time critical (on the short-term) thus her priority level is at the very bottom if anyone comes in the unit requiring acute treatment e.g. pregnancy complications. Canadian hospitals are understaffed, happens a lot.

It's suspicious how nonchalant and nonplussed she has been acting about the surgery though. A normal person would be scared and concerned. She's shown... nothing, like she's either in denial and has not processed the events about to take place, or because she knew the surgery wasn't going to happen anyway. For instance by purposefully disobeying pre-surgery instructions.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 3, 2019)

THOTto said:


> This is probably late but she had makeup on and from the few glances I’ve seen her hair done. That’s a big no-no on the day of surgery.











Fatso definitely didn't have any makeup or hair done. Check out her hospital bracelet. No mention of Olive. Perhaps Olive was the made-up story?


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Oct 3, 2019)

Any normal patient would be upset that their exploratory, necessary operation was cancelled at the last second.

Chantal isn't normal though. She's a malignant, narcissistic attention-seeker whose life revolves around satiating her various appetities. She's also not very bright, and probably doesn't comprehend quite why putting back necessary procedures is putting back her own cause.

Of course, that's assuming the operation was cancelled, not that she deliberately sabotaged it via her own gluttony, or that it didn't even exist in the first place.

I doubt we'll ever know what the real truth is until the unlikely event that someone close to her like Bibi cracks and tells. I guarantee we'll never, ever get the truth from Chantal and in the event we did, would't believe it because of her long history of crying wolf.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Oct 3, 2019)

I mean c'mon guys and gorls, just the fact that she 86d or privatized all of her videos with the exception of her mukbangs 2 days ago, we knew surgery was never taking place. Why would you get rid of videos of your "journey" when you are still journeying?  IF there even was a surgery scheduled, I personally think she went to the ED for cramps and save face-its, she self sabotaged by drinking apple juice an hour before surgery, gaining 30 lbs in a month, and doing fuck all of what the doctors asked of her.  Chantal would make a piss poor poker player. Her tells are not subtle.  I came for the lies and will stay for the chimpout that is just on the horizon.


----------



## THOTto (Oct 3, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 958343
> 
> View attachment 958332
> 
> Fatso definitely didn't have any makeup or hair done. Check out her hospital bracelet. No mention of Olive. Perhaps Olive was the made-up story?



She has something evening out her skin tone and I think is missing a mole on her left cheek.


----------



## downloads (Oct 3, 2019)

I can’t watch the video yet, did she give any information about what hospital she went to? I’m really curious if her health care is in Ontario or Quebec.


----------



## Neozeonian (Oct 3, 2019)

letericajones said:


> Chantal really is one of the most revolting women I've ever come across, real life and internet. She tries to own it like "Yeah, I have dingleberries and shit my pants!" but it just makes things worse... as if she's a hog rolling around in her humiliation.
> View attachment 957358View attachment 957356
> Just her neck fat, that trashy tattoo, the stubby obese thumb. It's too much. She's so gross.. and she always will be.



I'm still freaked out by the fact she has no ears.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 3, 2019)

THOTto said:


> View attachment 958368
> She has something evening out her skin tone and I think is missing a mole on her left cheek.


 And her hair looked suspiciously full and healthy.


----------



## aDarkshrine (Oct 3, 2019)

Paleololicon said:


> I'm still freaked out by the fact she has no ears.


Yea the no ears thing was trauma inducing for sure but could you imagine if the Dr or Anesthesiologist just so happened to type Chantal Sarault into Google or YouTube, and what surfaced? Can you fucking imagine???


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 3, 2019)

There was never going to be a hysterectomy. Chantal lies about absolutely everything. She has zero good ideas for content besides stuffing her face and telling lies. 

Lying about medical and mental issues for “emerg” content has been her latest brilliant idea for content. She was catching shit for too many trips to the ER because she was constipated or felt sad so she had to come up with something new. She’s talked enough about her cancer filled cysts that a fake saga about a hysterectomy came naturally.

She’s a morbidly obese shut in. She’s just one level above Life by Jen activity wise and socially. Eating, shitting and medical issues are all she will have to talk about in the future.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Oct 3, 2019)

Paleololicon said:


> I'm still freaked out by the fact she has no ears.


We all are.


----------



## Pargon (Oct 3, 2019)

aDarkshrine said:


> Yea the no ears thing was trauma inducing for sure but could you imagine if the Dr or Anesthesiologist just so happened to type Chantal Sarault into Google or YouTube, and what surfaced? Can you fucking imagine???


If I knew I had a surgeon or anesthesiologist who had enough spare time and energy to be googling my ass out of curiosity I would transfer hospitals so fast the nurses wouldn't even have time to rip the IV out of my arm.

Good god, what a horrid thought. I'd rather take the surgeon that's so overworked that he snorts half a kilo of cocaine just to get through the day.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 3, 2019)

Pargon said:


> If I knew I had a surgeon or anesthesiologist who had enough spare time and energy to be googling my ass out of curiosity I would transfer hospitals so fast the nurses wouldn't even have time to rip the IV out of my arm.
> 
> Good god, what a horrid thought. I'd rather take the surgeon that's so overworked that he snorts half a kilo of cocaine just to get through the day.




Meh. Sometimes person's employment shows up in unexpected places within various files (medical or otherwise).  It's not impossible that various doctors and other staff might have skimmed past it at some point. If she insisted on being called a "YouTuber" rather than "unemployed bloated tick" someone might have been curious enough to take a peek.

And I don't have to tell you gossip spreads faster than MRSA in some hospitals.


----------



## aDarkshrine (Oct 3, 2019)

Pargon said:


> If I knew I had a surgeon or anesthesiologist who had enough spare time and energy to be googling my ass out of curiosity I would transfer hospitals so fast the nurses wouldn't even have time to rip the IV out of my arm.
> 
> Good god, what a horrid thought. I'd rather take the surgeon that's so overworked that he snorts half a kilo of cocaine just to get through the day.


I just meant in Chantals mind she's a celebrity, prolly had Bibi filming her entrance, doing all sorts of weird "influencer" malarkey, maybe a nurse looked it up and passed on the findings lmfao who knows, they prolly cancelled once they saw the steering wheel tray mounted with Popeye grease, copious dipping sauces, and we're transfixed by her ghastly darting eyes



GargoyleGorl said:


> Meh. Sometimes person's employment shows up in unexpected places within various files (medical or otherwise).  It's not impossible that various doctors and other staff might have skimmed past it at some point. If she insisted on being called a "YouTuber" rather than "unemployed bloated tick" someone might have been curious enough to take a peek.
> 
> And I don't have to tell you gossip spreads faster than MRSA in some hospitals.


Cuntal gifted the surgical team with free CD copies of her songs for her cats, no doubt the Canadian healthcare system was beezin on that gloomy day


----------



## 4Macie (Oct 3, 2019)

Let's pretend that she did have this surgery planned. Let's pretend that someone a single surgery delayed the doctor by over 5 hours and that he decided to delay her surgery indefinitely because he's "not too worried about it". 

How is she not more upset? Her friend/partner took TWO WEEKS off of work to be her support. She wasn't given an expected date for the next surgery...wasn't even given a date to call back and setup an appointment. Hospitals and their doctors have schedules. Are you seriously telling me this doctor doesn't have a calendar? That's negligent as fuck. 

The fact that her take-away is that she can binge again is disgusting and proves that she would not have changed even after this surgery... she could use this time to actually try and lose weight before her surgery...but she's not. Absolutely astounding.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Oct 3, 2019)

I fukkin hate how her attitude is that of a small child...mummy and daddy will arrange the nasty dental appointments and doctor checkups, and you just have to be a good girl and sit through them. And if they get canceled that day, hooray!! You get to stay home and eat junk and not have to go to the doctor!

It’s like how a little kid has only the vaguest concept of WHY these things are important to do. She hears the surgery is off, claps her hands and says, “yay, now I can go eat and have fun!” As if she’s missing a school day, not a vitally important medical procedure. 



4Macie said:


> Let's pretend that she did have this surgery planned. Let's pretend that someone a single surgery delayed the doctor by over 5 hours and that he decided to delay her surgery indefinitely because he's "not too worried about it".
> 
> How is she not more upset? Her friend/partner took TWO WEEKS off of work to be her support. She wasn't given an expected date for the next surgery...wasn't even given a date to call back and setup an appointment. Hospitals and their doctors have schedules. Are you seriously telling me this doctor doesn't have a calendar? That's negligent as fuck.
> 
> The fact that her take-away is that she can binge again is disgusting and proves that she would not have changed even after this surgery... she could use this time to actually try and lose weight before her surgery...but she's not. Absolutely astounding.


----------



## aDarkshrine (Oct 3, 2019)

4Macie said:


> Let's pretend that she did have this surgery planned. Let's pretend that someone a single surgery delayed the doctor by over 5 hours and that he decided to delay her surgery indefinitely because he's "not too worried about it".
> 
> How is she not more upset? Her friend/partner took TWO WEEKS off of work to be her support. She wasn't given an expected date for the next surgery...wasn't even given a date to call back and setup an appointment. Hospitals and their doctors have schedules. Are you seriously telling me this doctor doesn't have a calendar? That's negligent as fuck.
> 
> The fact that her take-away is that she can binge again is disgusting and proves that she would not have changed even after this surgery... she could use this time to actually try and lose weight before her surgery...but she's not. Absolutely astounding.


Or how is Bibi still with her?
Hearing from African men, they require very fertile women and birth many children. Apologies for slight off main topic but I hold form in my belief Bibi sister is actually his romantic partner and Chantal has housed them until they're citizens , part of arrangement include Bibi pretending to be courting Chantal.
African men, or those from countries ridden with people dying of starvation, are disgusted by Western world hogs, especially bald, cat singing, infertile, beef n ched


----------



## cromit (Oct 3, 2019)

Chantal must only feel her emotions through food at this point, that has to be why she wanted to go out to eat. Relieved that you don’t have to be subjected to a life altering medical procedure? Eat. Angry at reaction channels? Eat. Proud of yourself for finding something to talk about on video? Eat. Having fun and feeling happy with friends or loved ones? Eat. Facing your own imminent mortality and the soul-crushing fear that comes along with it? Eat, eat, eat!!! Don’t bother with actually feeling the emotion, just eat until you stuff it down with all the food you shouldn’t be having.

She must be overwhelmed by any sort of strong emotion at this point since she’s this fat from eating her feelings this much. Strong positive or strong negative doesn’t matter, she’s equally incapable of handling either without food as a moderating influence. How toddler-like.


----------



## Who Now (Oct 3, 2019)

4Macie said:


> How is she not more upset? Her friend/partner took TWO WEEKS off of work to be her support



Being a selfish bitch, she really doesn't care


----------



## aDarkshrine (Oct 3, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 958332
> 
> Fatso definitely didn't have any makeup or hair done. Check out her hospital bracelet. No mention of Olive. Perhaps Olive was the made-up story?



For surgery aren't you supposed to have 3 to 4 bracelets on? In America anyhow
1. Admission, w name , dob etc
2. Allergies
3. Blood type, in case of necessary transfusion
4. DNR/donor info
Maybe 5. Fall Risk 
Chintal only has 2. Maybe a non invasive outpatient thing? An ER visit for pain?
Is she merely Dr shopping for those narcotics again?


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 3, 2019)

Bottom line: We all knew this surgery wouldn’t happen, and we were right. 

I’m with @Angry New Ager, and I believe she sabotaged it. I think it was scheduled but she was never going through with it. She lies, but she did say she was supposed to lose weight before surgery, which makes sense. Then she went on an eating binge, which doesn’t. She visibly gained weight, and considering this surgery is for her comfort and not life-saving, they probably decided that with the weight gain, the risks weren’t worth it.

edit:the barcodes on the bracelets have a lot of information. Allergies is in red for fast info because so many could accidentally push the wrong drug. A bracelet for DNR? Nah.

I also found it odd that she said they started her on pain control before the surgery. That doesn’t happen. By the time she got it, she’d probably been told the surgery was off.

She stated that the doctor said she’d lived with it a long time and so they felt fine about putting it off. Chantel refuses to admit she faces real consequences from being fat, so she won’t tell the truth-at her new, higher weight, they didn’t feel comfortable doing it, and sinced she’d lived with it so long, it’d be best for her to lose weight before they attempted it.

Somebody asked if she could have been in for a biopsy, but those are outpatient procedures.

Surgeries being cancelled are not unheard of, especially for something like this. It proves unequivocally that they are not thinking cancer.

The odds are Chantel messed it up for herself. The fact that so many -all-of us believed this was likely is not a coincidence.  We could see what she was doing, even if she couldn’t.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 3, 2019)

Spoiler: More comments


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 3, 2019)

She was never going to have the surgery. Chintels whole identity is tied up in being sick and fat. She has very,  very few interests outside of food, failing at dieting, and coming up with get healthy quick schemes. She actually has no real interest in becoming healthy or slim... she just likes the attention pretending to work on those things gets her online.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Oct 3, 2019)

Sound like fatso was visiting the farms again.
Give us the chimpout bitch.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 3, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 958474
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course she has to find some way to mention farts, even when discussing a serious issue like this.
Like what the actual fuck? Don't get me wrong, I like fart jokes and such if they are funny and in context, but she will look for any way possible to mention shit and farts even when it makes no sense to do so.

Someone you don't even know says to you: "I'm so happy you are home safe, blah blah...."
Chantal: "My cat is next to me farting! LoL"

The fuck?


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 3, 2019)

My favorite part is the whole, "get a life" bit.

Maybe we have lives. Maybe we don't. Maybe we're assholes. Maybe we're justifiably outraged by her.

That's all irrelevant. She's made herself a laughingstock, and we're laughing. This isn't about being "better" than her (though I'd guess 90% of us are objectively better off, and better people to boot). 

We've gathered here to enjoy this shitshow she calls a life. The fact that she's a really shitty person on top of being stupid, fat, and ugly is what makes her a solid cow -- it's not that it puts her on a lower level than us (though again, it most likely does for most of us at least) and makes her a target for "bullying". (It's interesting though, the implication that someone who's "worse" than her is a fair target of some sort -- I really pity her sister.) It just makes her entertaining to watch, like an obese pinball bouncing from bizarre diet schemes to fast-food binges and back, shrieking all the while about how we're no better than her. No one's here (or at least, no one SHOULD be here) looking for validation in their lives, either from other Kiwis or YouTube randos.

She doesn't get that. And it's kind of beautiful.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Oct 3, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 958105


Despite all the tinfoiling, this is actually correct of Chantal to say. They're not going to go all the way into prep just laying there outside the theatre. They would have cancelled her before she even got to the gowning up stage if it were a weight gain problem (enough to concern them) or an (acknowledged) fasting issue. There are steps to the prep.

Chantal's being a bit evasive around the _why_ of it being cancelled and she can't disguise her glee at getting to go back to stuffing her face, but this only goes to show she's full of shit about the "cancer" and the hysterectomy too. She was just having the one remaining cyst out (bearing any complications) and she knew it.

She's a fucking liar about the nature and urgency of the surgery but some of the tinfoils are also getting laughable imo.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 3, 2019)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> There was never going to be a hysterectomy. Chantal lies about absolutely everything.



So did she lie to us about Bibi taking 2 weeks off work? Or did she lie _to Bibi_ to get him to take 2 weeks off work? Because if it was just a scheduled cyst removal that wouldn't be serious enough for his to take 2 weeks off, would it?


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 3, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> So did she lie to us about Bibi taking 2 weeks off work? Or did she lie _to Bibi_ to get him to take 2 weeks off work? Because if it was just a scheduled cyst removal that wouldn't be serious enough for his to take 2 weeks off, would it?



Well, surgery or not, she's got two weeks alone with Bibi now. Sounds romantic. Maybe they'll go out for dinner in the next town over, since they have the time and she's not busy recovering.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Oct 3, 2019)

4Macie said:


> Hospitals and their doctors have schedules. Are you seriously telling me this doctor doesn't have a calendar? That's negligent as fuck.


The booking people are not the same as the surgery team. The surgeon doesn't pull out their appointment book there and then. She'll get a letter or a call.

Edit: but what this does show is she is not under a life-threatening condition like she chooses to imply.


----------



## 4Macie (Oct 4, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> The booking people are not the same as the surgery team. The surgeon doesn't pull out their appointment book there and then. She'll get a letter or a call.


I get that. I wasn't implying any doctor thinks she's important enough to schedule her themself. The fact that she literally has no appointment date, or even any knowledge of when she can set up a new one....is odd. I've had surgeries cancelled. One I was able to reschedule at the front desk. The other they said they'd call me the following week to set me up. But both times I left the cancelled appointment knowing I had a future appointment in the works. 

Chantal has literally nothing. Is this the canadian healthcare at work??


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 4, 2019)

Another community post:


----------



## Igotdigusted (Oct 4, 2019)

Cancellations of major surgeries don’t just happen because ‘tired or busy’.

They probably saw numbers that were too high, a stomach too full, a colon about to burst, a pair of lungs ready to collapse. Her arrogance overflowing above normal range and considered tearing her apart too risky.

Nobody was surprised.

I’d be surprised if someone with a medical degree cleared her for major surgery in the first place. With her trouble breathing and blood clots she impossibly high risk on an operating table.

Docs re evaluated and decided to send her home. That is very believable but don’t ever expect her to admit that she was cancelled for high risk of complications due to health issues. Easier to say doc was busy or that he got last minute diarrhea. That is right up her alley.

Do expect though a flurry of junky mukbangs without a trace of shame.
She is after all going through the FA saga.
Also expect endless bitching to lighter . She is also going through her chimp-out saga too.

I know this is plagiarism BUT:
“This will be fun”

Edited to say: I wonder if she finished all her protein sakes that were meant for after the surgery because ‘nutrition’ you know?


----------



## solidus (Oct 4, 2019)

My money is they took one look at her and said; “No way”. To be honest I’m surprised she got as far as changing in to (two!!) hospital gowns. They make larger bariatric gowns and she still needed two...

So if Bibi is around for two weeks for no reason, then we will be treated to eating/ranting in car videos. Unless Bibi decides to take his sister wife out...


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 4, 2019)

Non-emergency surgeries absolutely can be cancelled because of time issues. Surgeries run long, emergencies happen... doctors and nurses don't want to work for hours after their shifts are supposed to end doing things that aren't life or death. Her surgery was going to take hours and hours... if they were already considerably late, it makes more sense to cancel her and get to everyone behind her, instead of cancelling on possibly multiple people. That's why you always want to be the first case scheduled for the day. 

That said, hers was absolutely cancelled because she gained excessive weight or somehow otherwise failed to meet the requirements of her surgery. I bet it had something to do with her blood pressure or oxygen sat. Unless she can show me a letter from the hospital saying otherwise, I'll absolutely never believe anything else.


----------



## Mr Foster (Oct 4, 2019)

Nice going Jabba. You wasted Bibi's vacation time for the year, I bet he is going to wish he had that time come the holidays. Also, how much did your aunt pay to fly up for this bullshit?

Eggplant-head really is an absolute idiot. I am aware operations can be cancelled, but the whole "I don't know when it will happen" bit really sounds like bullshit.

If she is lying, which is a strong probability, she wasted so much time and money for her pathetic attention seeking lies. 

She also looks bigger then ever.


----------



## Sham (Oct 4, 2019)

View attachment 740501


Serial Grapist said:


> Another community post:
> 
> View attachment 958616


Yeah, we heard you the first 8 million times you threatened this. You're the one who immediately forgot about it so you could mlk your hysterectomy "journey" when you needed content and sympathy from your gaggle of failures. Nobody cares if you don't talk about personal stuff because regardless of the topic, you can't go 30 seconds without saying or doing something stupid to keep us entertained.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 4, 2019)

At this point her weekly posts about keeping her private life offline are just her trying to convince herself.

No one's obsessed with you, Chantal. No one is dying to know about your private life. We are all just laughing at you.


----------



## solidus (Oct 4, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> At this point her weekly posts about keeping her private life offline are just her trying to convince herself.
> 
> No one's obsessed with you, Chantal. No one is dying to know about your private life. We are all just laughing at you.



She has tried this multiple times. She simply has no content outside of eating and her latest manufactured drama. She’s got nothing and she knows it.


----------



## Nicotine Fetish (Oct 4, 2019)

It’s my understanding that Chantal sleeps in the bedroom at night while Bibi is working then they swap out - and Bibi sleeping in the bedroom during the day while Chantal is out binging. 
Big yikes on Bibi having 2 weeks of sharing the bedroom with Chantal.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Oct 4, 2019)

Nicotine Fetish said:


> It’s my understanding that Chantal sleeps in the bedroom at night while Bibi is working then they swap out - and Bibi sleeping in the bedroom during the day while Chantal is out binging.
> Big yikes on Bibi having 2 weeks of sharing the bedroom with Chantal.



When Chantal was filming in the "spare room" there was a bed visible opposite the desk she used to store her extraextralarge undies. I assume she sleeps there and Bibi sleeps in the other room with his sister/wife


----------



## Beluga (Oct 4, 2019)

Aw man, I knew that the surgery wasn't going to happen but I was kind of looking forward to the recovery saga 

Luckily it seems that Chintal is in full-on sperging mode so it should be entertaining all the same! T


----------



## Nicotine Fetish (Oct 4, 2019)

Relevant - jens video on the drama. Everybody in the comment section shit talking Chantal. And it’s funny she is allowing these comments because normally she deletes ANYTHING negative. I see you Jen, we know you have a bitchy gross side - you just keep it hidden. Also screen shot of Amy’s life journey in there too, lmfao. Chantal really is on an island of her own.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Oct 4, 2019)

Ok there is lots of tinfoil hat theories going on, maybe I can clarify some of them. First I’ll say in Canada, the healthcare system is different for each province. I know way too well how surgeries work in Québec, Ottawa being in Ontario might be different but probably not by much.



solidus said:


> My money is they took one look at her and said; “No way”. To be honest I’m surprised she got as far as changing in to (two!!) hospital gowns. They make larger bariatric gowns and she still needed two...



So in Québec:
- You get two wrists tag. One with your name, a few infos and a bar code to access your file, and another red one for allergies.
- You get two hospital gowns, one must be worn facing front and the other one backward. Why? I fucking have no clue.
- On the day of surgery you get prepped for it usually 2 to 3 hours ahead of time in case the previous surgeries went so well, they are ahead on schedule. That’s also why you look ready to be rolled into the surgery room when they tell you nah, we changed our mind and it’s not happening today... go home.
- Hospital are understaffed. It’s absolutely not impossible for the surgeon to cancel afternoon surgeries if the one(s) in the morning took longer, or if he was called in the ER. If they put you in the afternoon it’s usually because your surgery isn’t *that* urgent and can be postponed if needed, without much consequences.
- If your surgery is cancelled, you go home and they call you back within 2 weeks to reschedule. You’re not walking out with the date of your next appointment.
- Usually you are rescheduled within 6 months from your cancelled surgery.

I hope I don’t forget anything. To be honest I totally believe Chantal was scheduled for surgery yesterday and it happened to be cancelled.

Now, I also totally believe it was cancelled because she’s a heavy case _no pun intended_ and the surgeon, who was already running late on his schedule, didn’t know  what he would find inside her monstrous gut and didn’t feel like having another long and hard surgery ahead of him in case he had to do a full hysterectomy on her.

I’m also pretty sure the fact she fucked up her pre-surgery protocol and gained weight, on top of her stats most likely being off the chart, he probably told himself _fuck this shit_.

Basically all I’m trying to say is that it’s not all coincidence Chantal’s surgery was postponed. She worked hard to sabotage it and it worked perfectly. If the doc was running late but Chantal had been an easier case, he would probably have done the surgery anyway... but faced with a behemoth he cancelled the whole thing for now.

Voilà.


----------



## Um Oh Ah Yeah (Oct 4, 2019)

Every time Chantal claims she's never posting her personal info ever again, she forgets one thing: she barely has any friends. So anytime something happens in her life she runs to the internet, because who else beside Peetz even listens to her? And even then, he very obviously doesn't even pay attention. 

You're stuck with us, Chantal, because you are so loathsome that you have no one else


----------



## DuckSucker (Oct 4, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 958474
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imagine being Bibi and genuinely wasting time, let alone time off, on this bitch.

Look at how proud she is to waste his vacation hours.


----------



## vroomrustproof (Oct 4, 2019)

"This is my last mukbang before the surgery, guys"





Also Chantal:


----------



## Pout*s*ine (Oct 4, 2019)

Never in doubt.
Chantal, you effing bitch.
Even if the surgery appointment was real, she knew, she fucking knew it wasn't gonna happen and that it wasn't a goddamned hysterectomy in the first place, and that is something she will never be able to cover up, no matter how hard she tries or how she tries to spin it.
 And then after the surgery is canceled what does this bitch do? She goes out to eat.
_Because I need food to survive, dumb dumbs._

This bitch.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 4, 2019)

DuckSucker said:


> Imagine being Bibi and genuinely wasting time, let alone time off, on this bitch.
> 
> Look at how proud she is to waste his vacation hours.



Why does anyone believe Bibi took two weeks off work? Because Chantal says so?  He wasted two weeks vacation time to take care of a woman he barely tolerates? Nah. I don’t buy it. If he took two weeks off it wasn’t for Chantal’s supposed surgery.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Oct 4, 2019)

Everyone is going to be on her ginormous ass today. She has even managed to alienate herself amongst the fellow fatties and their echo chamber. She has a whole new gang of haters now.  I am anticipating an epic chimpout within 36 hours. Godzilla of the North will rampage.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 4, 2019)

He goes back to Senegal every year to see family right? Does that mean he's not going this year because he used his time off on this hog?


----------



## firestarfag (Oct 4, 2019)

Take notes Amberlynn and the Williams Clan: this is how you don't approach a "life-changing" surgery, or "cancel" it for that matter.
Alexa, play the Broken Record for this cow:
_The fallout wouldn't have happened if you didn't post all your shit online._

(Edit to rephrase)


----------



## Botched Tit Job (Oct 4, 2019)

Am I the only one that think the people on the "there never was a surgery" conspiracy train are exceptional? Like of course she wasn't nervous, she LOVES the attention that comes with being sick/injured/generally unwell. She was about to get everything she always wanted.


----------



## Sleepy Chickens (Oct 4, 2019)

This idiotic surgery saga has brought me new realizations about this cunt. At first glance she’s an average unlikable, disgusting, rude person; aside from the blatantly observable horror, you can hear it in her tone, see it in her face, and read between the lines of her bullshit how insufferable she is. We’ve all known one or several Chantals. 

But watching her go eerily bonkers last month as she scrambled her piles of lies, tried to start pissing matches that even D list YTers laughed at, and stuffed her bloated corpse-like face has made me finally see the real terrifying core of this woman’s life. I liken it to a bad episode of Black Mirror. She is the sad, obese, entirey inept at basic survival, dystopian future of horrific unmitigated consumption and self-induced solitude through lack of social awareness. Every layer you kiwis have peeled back is even more fetid than the one before. She is absolutely rotten throughout. 

It doesn’t matter what happens to her actual massive body at this point. She is the sickness. She is the cancer. Rate me MOI but I’m not even really mad, just fascinated how one human can fuck up their own existence this badly.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 4, 2019)

Two of the Jen video commenters have created a Misery-type scenario about her. Very appropriate for a Stephen King fan like our gorl. With her cranium she could probably hobble people with a headbutt rather than a hammer.


----------



## Lilac_loud (Oct 4, 2019)

I noticed lately that Chantel has been coming up on my suggested feed. Didn’t think too much of it even though I have never even gone to her site or ever watched a video except for the reaction channels or here. Yesterday I thought, what the hell, I’d check her community tab and to my Shock and horror I found I was subscribed to her channel. What the hell YouTube? I have never even been to her channel before. Makes me wonder how many unsuspecting numbers of her sub count don’t even know they’re subscribed.


----------



## MaryZiggy (Oct 4, 2019)

So how long until she films a new muckbang ? I cant wait - the list of excuses for eating junk on camera is predictable but I enjoy it anyway 


My favorive to this day is the era when she ate before going to the gym. Bitch was almost dying on the treadmill right after hating life and her stupid promise lol


----------



## dark_lob1111 (Oct 4, 2019)

letericajones said:


> LOL! Random story but that Tracy's Days woman had a channel called "Authentic Hogwash" where she made frequent commentaries on Amberlynn and Chantal. She did the whole existential "I don't want my channel to just be about Amberlynn" and straight up DELETED her account. Now I've seen her in various comment sections of the community under the name Mimi Renee, "Arts and crafts" something, and now apparently Tracy's Days? I guess she couldn't stay away .


Autism proves itself to be unstoppable, once again.
As much as I'm angry at Chantal for how she treats others, my curiosity always trumps any other emotion I may have. These orbiters would have an easier time if they admitted a Sharting beach-ball is more intriguing than they ever will be.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 4, 2019)

letericajones said:


> LOL! Random story but that Tracy's Days woman had a channel called "Authentic Hogwash" where she made frequent commentaries on Amberlynn and Chantal. She did the whole existential "I don't want my channel to just be about Amberlynn" and straight up DELETED her account. Now I've seen her in various comment sections of the community under the name Mimi Renee, "Arts and crafts" something, and now apparently Tracy's Days? I guess she couldn't stay away . She's also posted new commentaries on Amberlynn but since deleted them. Make up your mind lady!
> 
> Deja fucking vu. I swear she's made this same post at least ten times by now. You can't make this shit up.
> 
> There used a be a video on YouTube with edits of Chantal combined with edits from the Misery film. Chantal's old hairstyle in the dingleberry video era slightly resembled Annie Wilkes' hair. It was iconic. I don't know if the channel was taken down, or they deleted the video but I can't find it anywhere .


Interesting - Tracy's Days' comment appears to have been deleted. That woman was a trainwreck.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Oct 4, 2019)

How many "proofs" is she gonna keep posting...  I wonder if she protests just a little too much?


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 4, 2019)

Who'd have thought 1: a body needs carbohydrates for energy.

Who'd have thought 2: that Chantal would use this as an excuse to eat a surplus of them.

Posting medical docs is peak munchie, this is leaning Chantal a little further down that aisle than I had expected.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Oct 4, 2019)

BREAKING NEWS_ (kinda)_

I know someone who could answer a few questions I had regarding our gorl’s hysterectomy so I went ahead. This is what I’ve been told by someone who works in a gynaecology surgery team.

In Québec, hysterectomies are done by laparoscopy. If for some reasons the surgeon plans ahead of surgery to slice up the abdomen, the patient is automatically bumped to the first surgery of the day for the obvious reason it’s harder on the patient and the team than a laparoscopy.

It’s also common procedure for surgeries related to endometriosis, pcos, cysts and a few other medical problems around the uterus / ovaries to sign an autorisation to perform a partial or full hysterectomy in case they discover a major problem, so they don’t have to operate a second time on the patient. This said, it’s not common to do an unplanned partial or full hysterectomy and when it happens, it’s usually because they find... cancer. Endometriosis, pcos and cysts rarely require an unplanned hysterectomy.

Basically, as per the informations I got, *Chantal was not going for an hysterectomy at all* and the chances that her surgeon would have performed one was so minimal, they scheduled her surgery for the afternoon.

Basically,* Chantal lies*.



Spoiler



Ontario’s procedures may be different but from what I’ve been reading here it was confirmed Chantal lives in Gatineau? Therefore she should falls under the Québec health insurance / Gatineau hospital.

This said, I had a look at her hospital tags. While they look like the ones in Québec, they may be the same in Ontario. I can’t see any hospital name or logo of some sort to identify the exact hospital she was at (but I’m on a phone and the screen is tiny). One thing that I noticed tho is the word “penicilin” handwritten on the red tag. In french, it takes an E (pénicilline). It would have been much more plausible that it would have been written in french if she was in a Québec hospital, but perhaps the nurse was not francophone?

Hard to tell. Again, Chantal lies.


----------



## aDarkshrine (Oct 4, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> View attachment 958999


All these proofs are generic, not even filled out and easily accessible and printable off the internet.


----------



## SodaLove (Oct 4, 2019)

Fucking cringe


----------



## Viridian (Oct 4, 2019)

aDarkshrine said:


> All these proofs are generic, not even filled out and easily accessible and printable off the internet.




Yep, found these in less than 5 minutes of Google searching. If she did actually receive that form from her doctors and didn't just print it out at home for appearances sake, it looks like she went to one of the locations of The Ottawa Hospital:









						Planning for my Outpatient Day Surgery Surgical Day Care Unit - PDF Free Download
					

Planning for my Outpatient Day Surgery Surgical Day Care Unit CAT.: Disclaimer This is general information developed by The Ottawa Hospital. It is not intended to replace the advice of a qualified




					docplayer.net
				











						Planning for my Overnight Surgery. Surgical Day Care (Overnight) Unit - PDF Free Download
					

Planning for my Overnight Surgery Surgical Day Care (Overnight) Unit Disclaimer This is general information developed by The Ottawa Hospital. It is not intended to replace the advice of a qualified health-care




					docplayer.net
				




Note that while the care instructions on both the outpatient and the overnight surgery pamphlets have the same text, the overnight surgery PDF is missing some details such as lines and checkboxes that are present in the outpatient day surgery PDF. This could indicate that Cuntal was, in fact, only at the hospital for some sort of outpatient procedure (maybe a biopsy, due to her abnormal internal scans?), or simply that the PDF for the overnight surgery pamphlet didn't upload properly to that site. I don't want to assume either way, but at least this narrows down what hospital she went to.


----------



## SodaLove (Oct 4, 2019)

She deleted the post with that document lol


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 4, 2019)

At this point the majority of anything Chantal has said or posted online must have been memory-holed. It doesn't sound healthy to have an output that is so rancid even yourself cannot allow it to be read by future followers.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 4, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> She deleted the post with that document lol



That's too bad. I really like how she circled every fluid except good old water.  Gotta get that sugar water in via apple juice.  Chantal and Becky's mom bolth posting medical docs to prove da haydurs wrong.  What a great timeline.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 4, 2019)

OK. OK, OK -but I thought she wasn't going to post about her private life?
Showing papers about what to eat/drink is meaningless when you gain 20+ pounds AFTER your pre-op screening where they told her to try & lose some weight, eat healthy & exercise. They meant for her to do that at that time, not 12 hours before surgery.
Silly medical team thinking she would follow directions.

Bet they were horrified to see the condition she was in just since that screening. Fatter, dangerously high BP, low oxygen saturation & most likely COPD made the medical team run.
As high risk as she already is, her condition the morning of surgery was a deal breaker.

I want to see the papers they gave her concerning any future surgery taking place. Losing weight is at the top I bet. Getting her blood pressure under control & getting daily exercise must be on it too. Eating at Red Lobster? Not a chance.

But Chantal is always quick to remind us that none of the doctors she ever goes to mentions her weight. Sure they don't.  Just like they never mention high blood pressure or the fact she can't walk 50 steps without passing out. All they see is a perfectly healthy land whale.

She sabotaged her own surgery. It's obvious, we know it & now we wait.
Who knew October could be so fun?


----------



## fatfuck (Oct 4, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> How many "proofs" is she gonna keep posting...  I wonder if she protests just a little too much?



reminds me of her feeding the homeless drama where she did multiple pictures and videos as "proofs" which only lead to multiple meltdowns and finally to her chimpout because nobody believed her.

this just might reach those levels.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 4, 2019)

Gotta love sweater weather, said the woman who rarely goes outside. When’s the last time you went for a long afternoon walk in the park, watched the leaves fall, breathed some cold, earthy autumn air? Fall is more than a new Netflix lineup, gorl.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 4, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 959048
> 
> Fucking cringe



lmao she's trying to hide that massive hanging chin.  she's also concealing her bloated hoof in the sleeve. Not very #unapologetic of you gorl!


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Oct 4, 2019)

If she was in fact told to carbo load before surgery, then she reasonably cannot continue her HAES charade. Fortunately for us, she isn't reasonable. Her endocrine system is shot (no shocker there). We wouldn't want her hepatic glycogen stores to deplete post surgery. When you can't fast for 12 hours because you have eaten yourself into massive insulin resistance, it might be a wake up call. Also, I recall her flaunting some kind of a (possibly) prescription Ensure type product (not the vegan drinks) for her pre surgical carbo load, not apple juice that is just pure sugar. Chantal lies. Now she will try to back track and show the haters up. Keep digging that grave, gorl. Almost there.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Oct 4, 2019)

So Chantal kept her cysts. Which means she’ll keep using them as an excuse not to exercise, and with her HAES saga and YouTube channel dedicated to mukbangs, we can hope for a 500lbs bed bound behemoth somewhere in 2020.

 



Captain Ahab said:


> Gotta love sweater weather, said the woman who rarely goes outside.



...and who doesn’t need an extra layer anyway because her fat keeps her warm. 

Very recently someone reposted her groceries video (the one where Peetz zooms on her ass while she bends over for some grapes or something.... brrrrr) and while everyone around her is wearing  heavy coats and scarves, our gorl is sporting a simple short-sleeves blouse.


----------



## SodaLove (Oct 4, 2019)

Sure, Jan


----------



## Dutch Courage (Oct 4, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 959215
> 
> Sure, Jan



The more she keeps insisting this, the less convincing she sounds.

What feels good to her is the green light she has set up for herself to eat mountains of grease.  She fucking hates how she looks, which is why she hides her chin with sweaters and cats and whatever she can get her fat paws on, and it is why she doctors her own pics.  She is disgusted with herself completely.  But she sure loves eating, and with her mukbang channel cleansed of her "diet" nuttiness and surgery off until Chantal decides it is back on again, it is gonna be full speed ahead with the gluttony.

THAT sure feels good.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 4, 2019)

I wonder why these "not ashamed" people are so against being described as "shameless". It describes them so well, and I thought they didn't care any more  Chantal acting as though she had nothing to be ashamed of is a few dozen fart stories short of an alibi, however. But this is the end-goal, to normalise every degeneracy, hope this only encourages her to become more repulsive.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Oct 4, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> The more she keeps insisting this, the less convincing she sounds.
> 
> What feels good to her is the green light she has set up for herself to eat mountains of grease.  She fucking hates how she looks, which is why she hides her chin with sweaters and cats and whatever she can get her fat paws on, and it is why she doctors her own pics.  She is disgusted with herself completely.  But she sure loves eating, and with her mukbang channel cleansed of her "diet" nuttiness and surgery off until Chantal decides it is back on again, it is gonna be full speed ahead with the gluttony.
> 
> THAT sure feels good.


Yep, she is starting to give off that I'm trying to convince myself kind of vibe. I mean we all know she hates herself and how she looks or she wouldn't attempt to hide her multiple chins, gunt, bald spots and horrible skin. The lady doth protest too much, methinks.


----------



## Um Oh Ah Yeah (Oct 4, 2019)

The fat doesn't make Chantal ugly. Chantal's ugly from the inside.

HAES can't fix your personality.


----------



## wetcarpet (Oct 4, 2019)

Jesus fucking Christ, Cuntal...I don't checkup on your tomfuckery for a week and you end up not having the surgery. Exceptional...truly exceptional.


----------



## CaptHamPlanet (Oct 4, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> BREAKING NEWS_ (kinda)_
> 
> I know someone who could answer a few questions I had regarding our gorl’s hysterectomy so I went ahead. This is what I’ve been told by someone who works in a gynaecology surgery team.
> 
> ...



She's having the surgery on the Ontario side, no one goes for major surgery in Gatineau unless you want to die. Quebec spends no money in Gatineau because they know residents just head over to Ottawa. And The Ottawa Hospital doesn't mind because they bill Quebec, only Eastern Ontario people lose out with more people clogging the system. 

Anyways, I too know a person who recently had a full hysterectomy at the same hospital as Chantal's, maybe even by the same doctor. She had a 2-3" incision near hear bikini line and she was in the hospital for a day. A healthy middle-aged woman can probably go back to work in a week if she works a desk job but a doctor may give you up to 8 weeks.


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 4, 2019)

I’d like to see the picture from a side view. Is she leaning against that bench, or actually sitting in it?  If she’s sitting, she out to be very ashamed about how far she sticks out.


----------



## aDarkshrine (Oct 4, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 959215
> 
> Sure, Jan


Proclaiming to be so accepting of her fatness, and grotesque proportions, and yet her portraits all exemplify and radiate unadulterated insecurity. The HAES fellows don't even want to be associated with this mess.


----------



## Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop (Oct 4, 2019)

I love how she keeps insisting that its 'not her fault' and that its 'totally out of her hands' that her surgery was cancelled. Of course gaining massive amounts of weight in grease and fat and pushing your body to the absolute limit leading up to the date had nothing to do with it. She did nothing to be proactive in her health to make the surgery happen. She did nothing to get it cancelled. She does nothing in her everyday life (unless you count raging on the internet at random strangers and stuffing her face with whatever carby saturated fat sugary confection she can get her fat mits on) She's a do nothing blame everyone kinda gorl and don't you DARE call her out on her shit you fat shaming hater low life wannabes! 

She doesn't care that she wasted everyone's time (Bibis, her aunts, her families) bc all eyes were on HER! The spotlight was on Chantal, right where she wanted/needed it to be the whole time and she was basking in the glow of it all. Fuck everyone's wasted time, money, and effort. Its all about Chantal, and she eats that shit up harder than beef-n-chedders. 

We all know she hates being fat and would trade anything to be a 120lb instathot, but she wants to put in no effort and to keep stuffing her face 24/7. So it's easier for her to 'love herself' and to claim 'fat gorls are pretty too' even tho she blasts women like Charley Gold at any chance she gets and secretly/publicly hates other fats like deathbyjen, amysdeathjourney, and amberlard. 

Fall and winter are her favorite seasons because she can (somewhat) cover up all those chins, but the more she stuffs, the harder it's going to be too hide all that lard. Its like it doesn't compute in her mind.. It's a literal 'she wants to have the cake and eat it too' moment. You can't be a dainty beauty queen influencer and then talk about about shits and farts in the same breath.  God, vlogtober is going to be glorious. Full of muckbangs and chimpouts I pray.


----------



## A borscht-on (Oct 4, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> View attachment 958999
> 
> 
> How many "proofs" is she gonna keep posting...  I wonder if she protests just a little too much?


What is this?  This is like a page from an ESL textbook with a student's scrawl to ensure comprehension.  A real-life "survival English" exercise.  I have seen hundreds of these things in my career.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Oct 4, 2019)

If she really wants to show how comfortable and happy she is being obese, she'll pull a Glitter & Lazers and pose in a bikini in the middle of downtown Ottawa.


----------



## CaptHamPlanet (Oct 4, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 959215
> 
> Sure, Jan


Is this picture old or is she starting another vegan cycle -- it's a photo infront of a vegan restaurant,  The Green Door. I really hope it's new, holier-than-thou Chantal is a favorite of mine.


----------



## A borscht-on (Oct 4, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 959215
> 
> Sure, Jan


She looks like she has horrendous posture...and then I realize she is seated.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Oct 4, 2019)

She keeps saying over and over that she will keep her personal issues to herself because they're no one's business. Then it's obvious she reads the farms or some comments on a reaction channel and goes out of her to way make a post like "AND JUST TO CLARIFY YOUR LITTLE THEORIES-" 

It's hilarious.


----------



## PatTraverse (Oct 4, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 959215
> 
> Sure, Jan


She is so fat that when she sits down on a bench, she looks like she is standing.

I have said this before and i will say it again: i do not feel bad for Bibi, her aunt and the rest of her family if they truly wasted their time to come support Chantal. She lies constantly yet, they keep enabling her. They are just as bad if not worse by accepting to dance to her tune trying to appease her.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 4, 2019)

She’s back with a mukbang...


----------



## aDarkshrine (Oct 4, 2019)

Guess the blood clots will eventually be the victors


----------



## firestarfag (Oct 4, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


>



I can hear her uterus screaming for help.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 4, 2019)

_"NEAR A HAUNTED TRAIL",_ Chantal's idea of ghost investigation is cramming her face in the vague area of supernatural events.

I find it hard to tell whether her abysmal attempts to court the true crime/creepypasta demographic are based on her own vapid interests, or if she really is trying to cynically attract a market that is not looking for obese-woman-eating-videos. It reminds me of the Spiderman/Elsa honeytraps, bring in the kids, show them something entirely more disturbing instead.


----------



## A borscht-on (Oct 4, 2019)

Just....I mean....why are you, Chantal? Why the fuck do you exist?  What are you teaching us that we need to know? WILL we ever know?

Eta: I have seen it all. Chin dunking fries into a Kit Kat shake and trying to tell a story about I Have No Fucking Clue, when all we (and she) are focused on are her munching and clicking jaw. Trying to tell a creepy story? With two-minute intervals of smacking, crunching, and then random comments about your fast food bun? Slow down, Edgar Allan Poe, I need to find my blanky here.


----------



## raritycunt (Oct 4, 2019)

The next stuffed toy Peetz will be buying her is a toy heart to go with the one that’s about to burst in chantals chest cavity.


----------



## ricecake (Oct 4, 2019)

What's up with the weird way she pronounces 'onion'? "Ung-yun."


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Oct 4, 2019)

Not going to lie, the spicy version of that burger is fucking delicious.


----------



## GremlinKween (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## A borscht-on (Oct 4, 2019)

GremlinKween said:


> View attachment 959497View attachment 959498View attachment 959499


I think I am about done here. These are masterpieces. Solidly done.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Oct 4, 2019)

Wew lad. This video was brought to us by Mania.



Someone forgot their spray on hair today.

Her face when she was mad at the sun for messing up her beauty bite.



Look at how crammed she is in that car. The car has to lean on one side by now. If she is ever in a car accident the force between her unmovable lardass and the deployed airbag may create a rift in the space time continuum.


----------



## meowmix (Oct 4, 2019)

The way she takes inventory of her fries is funny. She was always looking sideways at how many more there were left to binge, like mentally counting in her head "damn only 5 left, I'll eat that long one for last" -- she even picks some up and then puts them down and chooses another one instead. 

As she dips her fries in the milkshake, some drips off on the way to her piehole -- you can see her slightly panic as she swoops it in faster as to not lose any more milkshake. At another point, she finds an extra "surprise" fry that had gotten lost behind her milkshake and you could sense a split second of sheer joy in her face as she crams it in.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Oct 4, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> BREAKING NEWS_ (kinda)_
> 
> I know someone who could answer a few questions I had regarding our gorl’s hysterectomy so I went ahead. This is what I’ve been told by someone who works in a gynaecology surgery team.
> 
> ...


Chantal acknowledged in a comment that she merely signed a release for a hysterectomy, which we have posted here in this thread.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 4, 2019)

So the "ghost story" was she maybe heard a person on the hiking trail? (And I'll bet anything even that was made up.)

You need to step up your game, Chantal. This was boring as fuck. Even lamer than the "Wheezy Bob" story or whatever that was called.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Oct 4, 2019)

This bitch is unreal ....well her comments are filled with feeders and fat grannies who think she’s hot and funny. I like this version of her. The IDGAF version,she’s smug and giddy and heading for a crash.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Oct 4, 2019)

Unapologetic indeed.


----------



## aDarkshrine (Oct 4, 2019)

firestarfag said:


> I can hear her uterus screaming for help.


Speaking of Cuntal's decrepit uterus, do you think Peetz inserts his Johnson in that plush ovaries toy he gifted Chantal and pretends it's her real thing? Does he get aroused when she handles the plushie with her meaty talons for he knows it is riddled with cumstains...?Curiouser and curiouser...


----------



## ricecake (Oct 4, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> Unapologetic indeed.


This is a fucking masterpiece. Well done.


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 4, 2019)

The only sound she’s ever heard on a trail is the sound of her warm piss splattering as it hits the asphalt.


----------



## wetcarpet (Oct 4, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> So Chantal kept her cysts. Which means she’ll keep using them as an excuse not to exercise, and with her HAES saga and YouTube channel dedicated to mukbangs, we can hope for a 500lbs bed bound behemoth somewhere in 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





GremlinKween said:


> View attachment 959497View attachment 959498View attachment 959499


Found my new profile pic.

Bless you.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Oct 4, 2019)

“This is the combo. I didn’t ask for fries, I just wanted the sandwich and my drink.”

Here shoes goes again pretending she didn’t order all that and then eating it anyway. She just can’t help herself.


----------



## DongMiguel (Oct 4, 2019)

"This is the combo...I didn't ask for the fries - I just wanted the sandwich."

Cool. Then why the hell did you order the combo? I love how she has to inform us of this and then proceeds to actually scarf down the fries she did not want.

EDIT: aha and Ninja'd by Princess Ariel.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 4, 2019)

700 calories in the sandwich, 700 more in the shake and 400 in the fries.  1800 calorie lunch.  Hey, you don't get > 400lbs eating like someone that weighs 120, now do you?

I like how once again she claimed ignorance "I don't know why they gave me the fries" like she did last time "I don't know why they gave me a large drink".  What a piece of work.

@Princess Ariel @DongMiguel -- great minds fuckers.

_The chicken is like real chicken._


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Oct 4, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> She’s back with a mukbang...


Someone @ me when she posts a new video so that I can archive it.

Archive of TRYING THE NEW BURGER KING HONEY HOT CHICKEN SANDWICH NEAR A HAUNTED TRAIL MUKBANG - 10/04/19




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 4, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> She’s back with a mukbang...



Clearly, this is a woman who is awaiting a new surgery date. 

Chantal lies.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 4, 2019)

thejackal said:


> I like how once again she claimed ignorance "I don't know why they gave me the fries" like she did last time "I don't know why they gave me a large drink".  What a piece of work.



Is it possible that the person working at the fast food restaurant sees Chantal and just automatically assumes she must want the combo meal and the large drink? Kind of like the same way a waiter sees a really skinny girl and automatically assumes she must want the dressing *on the side* for the salad she ordered?


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 4, 2019)

Only Chantal will go to a vegan restaurant with family and then stop for a fast-food chicken sandwich and milkshake on the way home, rolling her eyes as she talks about wildlife.


----------



## Casket Base (Oct 4, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> Is it possible that the person working at the fast food restaurant sees Chantal and just automatically assumes she must want the combo meal and the large drink? Kind of like the same way a waiter sees a really skinny girl and automatically assumes she must want the dressing *on the side* for the salad she ordered?



A combo meal only includes fountain drinks. Since she had a milkshake instead, she would have had to have ordered the fries separately, unless there's a soda in her cramped car that I can't see.

Edit: it was a milkshake upgrade.


----------



## weaselhat (Oct 4, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> Is it possible that the person working at the fast food restaurant sees Chantal and just automatically assumes she must want the combo meal and the large drink? Kind of like the same way a waiter sees a really skinny girl and automatically assumes she must want the dressing *on the side* for the salad she ordered?


As a former fast food worker I can tell you staff are encouraged to ask customers to buy more food by management. They coach you on this shit.  Someone orders a sandwich and a drink.  You respond would you like to add a fry and make that a combo

  Would you like to supersize your order
Followed by would you like our dessert of the moment?

Have you ever noticed how fast food workers always ask twenty questions usually starting with would you like to try our new burger today??   Trust me.  Nobody wants to do that. But you learn it keeps management off your case

Also 14$ and whatever?   For that combo?  Isn’t that expensive or do I just live in poor ppl land?


----------



## thejackal (Oct 4, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> Is it possible that the person working at the fast food restaurant sees Chantal and just automatically assumes she must want the combo meal and the large drink? Kind of like the same way a waiter sees a really skinny girl and automatically assumes she must want the dressing *on the side* for the salad she ordered?



Such an odd defense mechanism, one that AL uses as well -- "_I don't even like pizza that much" _as she gobbles down three huge greasy slices_. _ There has to be some sort of personality disorder with such wild delusions beyond just narc, no?

@weaselhat well it's canuck bucks so it's like $11.  Still pretty pricey for trash tier fast food.  There are so many ethnic places within 30 miles that I bet would feed her much better.  She's just lazy and boring in eating now too.  Hell she isn't even eating at home anymore.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## weaselhat (Oct 4, 2019)

thejackal said:


> Such an odd defense mechanism, one that AL uses as well -- "_I don't even like pizza that much" _as she scarves down three huge greasy slices_. _ There has to be some sort of personality disorder with such wild delusions beyond just narc, no?
> 
> @weaselhat well it's canuck bucks so it's like $11.  Still pretty pricey for trash tier fast food.  There are so many ethnic places within 30 miles that I bet would feed her much better.  She's just lazy and boring in eating now too.  Hell she isn't even eating at home anymore.


yeah.  that might be more in range with here, 


Casket Base said:


> A combo meal only includes fountain drinks. Since she had a milkshake instead, she would have had to have ordered the fries separately, unless there's a soda in her cramped car that I can't see.


 a milkshake upgrade.  She said it added 1.80 to the meal.    Which is another thing fast food places do.  onion rings would be other upgrade to a combo that would cost extra.  (not to say she doesn't have a diet coke too.  and you know it would be diet)


----------



## thejackal (Oct 4, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 959616
> 
> View attachment 959617
> 
> View attachment 959627



Get her to the heart attack grill. 



Spoiler: eat all you want!


----------



## Casket Base (Oct 4, 2019)

thejackal said:


> There has to be some sort of personality disorder with such wild delusions beyond just narc, no?


Addiction can be due to the impulsiveness that makes up a personality disorder, but to me this sounds like "I don't even like suboxone but [_snorts three pills]" _ Though I can't think of the food equivalent for heroin if greasy burger king is not the peak food-drug.


weaselhat said:


> a milkshake upgrade


Ah, makes more sense, but we all know she just couldn't say no to those salt bombs.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Oct 4, 2019)

weaselhat said:


> yeah.  that might be more in range with here,
> 
> a milkshake upgrade.  She said it added 1.80 to the meal.    Which is another thing fast food places do.  onion rings would be other upgrade to a combo that would cost extra.  (not to say she doesn't have a diet coke too.  and you know it would be diet)



I know someone who worked at McDonald's through high school. Any fatty that came in and ordered a boatload of crap with a diet soda was said to have just ordered the "Fat Fuck Special. "


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Oct 4, 2019)

thejackal said:


> Get her to the heart attack grill.


And the best part- Fatties over 350lbs eat free. Chantal get your huge arse to Vegas ASAP. If you're gonna kill yourself at least do it with some style.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 4, 2019)

More to come. We've seen her drive miles for food. Yes, she's really broken up about that cancelled surgery.


----------



## Todd Weiss (Oct 4, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> Unapologetic indeed.




Her restricted, pinpoint pupils are consistent with someone operating under the influence of an opiate. I guess we can add impaired driving to our growing list of qualities for this insulin churning, river hippo.

Well met, fat ass.


----------



## THOTto (Oct 4, 2019)

Todd Weiss said:


> Her restricted, pinpoint pupils are consistent with someone operating under the influence of an opiate. I guess we can add impaired driving to our growing list of qualities for this insulin churning, river hippo.
> 
> Well met, fat ass.


She drove on the first day she was under the influence of vyvanse and gouged her car too. It’s nothing new for her. 


Spoiler: Screenshot


----------



## Ellana (Oct 4, 2019)

Chantal's verbal ticks are off the charts in this video. She made a sound similar to a cat before she made this face:



For the love of God, there is no taste or food that is good enough to reach a climax. Didn't the Jews get sick of the manna from heaven? Talk about a warped relationship with food. Was she force-fed while getting diddled as a child? Seriously, how does this happen?



My, my what do we have here


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 4, 2019)

Chantel also kept jabbing that burger at the camera, making weird sounds as she did it. It’s a tic I’ve noticed a couple times. At first it was just the beauty bite, then she did the beauty bite two or three times, now she’s jabbing her food at us through the whole video. 

She’s so damn weird, aside from all the other stuff. If she was a supermodel her tics would be weird and annoying.


----------



## headlikeafckngorange (Oct 4, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> More to come. We've seen her drive miles for food. Yes, she's really broken up about that cancelled surgery.
> 
> View attachment 959701


Maybe the purpose of posting that (aside from trying to seem like a dainty vegan queen) is because she wants one of her feeder daddies to get one of them delivered to her somehow. 

They probably would, guys online have def bought her food before.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Oct 5, 2019)

headlikeafckngorange said:


> Maybe the purpose of posting that (aside from trying to seem like a dainty vegan queen) is because she wants one of her feeder daddies to get one of them delivered to her somehow.
> 
> They probably would, guys online have def bought her food before.


I doubt it. If she did some wëën would've posted her dox here ages ago.


----------



## headlikeafckngorange (Oct 5, 2019)

Kamov Ka-52 said:


> I doubt it. If she did some wëën would've posted her dox here ages ago.


Well I was thinking more along the lines of some venmo equivalent and telling her what they want her to eat. Lots of lonely guys ashamed of their fat fetishes. Could be a karate joe type. Just a thought.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 5, 2019)

headlikeafckngorange said:


> Well I was thinking more along the lines of some venmo equivalent and telling her what they want her to eat. Lots of lonely guys ashamed of their fat fetishes. Could be a karate joe type. Just a thought.


I have absolutely no doubt that Karate Joe has sent her money to buy food with before. Maybe a few other select feeders.


----------



## A borscht-on (Oct 5, 2019)

"Milkshake Upgrade"? That is a 60s dance move, followed by the frug and the nitty gritty. Someone locate footage.


----------



## raritycunt (Oct 5, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> More to come. We've seen her drive miles for food. Yes, she's really broken up about that cancelled surgery.
> 
> View attachment 959701



In true Chantal style she’s still digesting one burger while drooling over the next.


----------



## vroomrustproof (Oct 5, 2019)

I was just thinking while watching her last video about how she seems to dart her eyes less whenever she eats in the car until...





Also, isn't that walking trail she was talking about the same one she took a piss on while Peetez was recording?


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Oct 5, 2019)

Imagine this.

Your « boyfriend » took his yearly two weeks vacations for you. Your aunt flew from Jamaica for you. And you can’t even spend the weekend.... heck, you can’t even spend the full day of planned/cancelled surgery with them.

You HAVE to get away in order to fill your pie hole with crap food in your car and film it for strangers on the Internet rather than spend time with family members who went out of their way for you.

What an adorable and selfless human being.


----------



## Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop (Oct 5, 2019)

Its official, she no longer has a distinguishable neck. Its all melted from chin to chest and I can't get the horrible image out of my mind.. and that poor tray is just barely hanging on to the steering wheel, teetering in the balance on her chest fat (I refuse to call them tits) every time she TEE HEES or gets too 'excited' it threatens to spill over and dump all that precious slop of hers. This is truly the behavior of a woman with serious health issues. But I completely support this and live for her mania mukbangs.





Also, lol





*Edit bc didn't want to double post


----------



## Null (Oct 5, 2019)

I appreciate how curated her comments are. She's literally killing herself in a way that is immediately obvious to everyone but her comments are only shit like "your eyes are so pretty".


----------



## Mr Foster (Oct 5, 2019)

Null said:


> I appreciate how curated her comments are. She's literally killing herself in a way that is immediately obvious to everyone but her comments are only shit like "your eyes are so pretty".



She sits like an obese gargoyle vigilantly deleting comments.

Edit: words


----------



## KitsuneEyes (Oct 5, 2019)

She's going full ALR with that eye-liner, the resemblance is striking; I expect her to leave Bibi and find an overweight female-to-male transgender butler ASAP.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 5, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> Imagine this.
> 
> Your « boyfriend » took his yearly two weeks vacations for you. Your aunt flew from Jamaica for you. And you can’t even spend the weekend.... heck, you can’t even spend the full day of planned/cancelled surgery with them.
> 
> ...



More appalling, the photo she posted to Instagram was in front of The Green Door, the vegan restaurant she used to go to all the time. She said she was spending time with her mom and aunt, so they must have eaten lunch there.

So she went out to a vegan lunch with her family, and then crammed herself into her car to speed away to Burger King, where she promptly ordered a chicken sandwich, fries, and a milkshake, right after having eaten a full lunch, no doubt.

She probably convinced Malan to get take out for dinner too.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 5, 2019)

I don’t know about you guys, but I’m loving this new idgaf phase. Her weightloss shtick was getting old. Bitchy and self-hating Chantal is the best Chantal.

To you, gravy gorl. May the meltdowns be abundant and the salty tears flow like rivers.


----------



## Phalanx (Oct 5, 2019)

I have to admit this phase of Chantel is fucking brilliant way better than ALR currently


----------



## raritycunt (Oct 5, 2019)

Phalanx said:


> I have to admit this phase of Chantel is fucking brilliant way better than ALR currently



Amber is hiding her ass after the go fund me scam saga, she’s busy trying to attract her ex destiny while flaunting her current relationship. Chantals surgery/mukbang/fat acceptance/chimpout phase is far more interesting.

I shall raise a toast to our poutine queen at my birthday dinner tonight.


----------



## Beluga (Oct 5, 2019)

Is it just me or she seems to get more and more disgusting with every video? It's almost like as time goes by, her hunger and mania don't acquiesce but just increase.

Also, I need to say it again for my own sanity but her hands really, truly and deeply disgust me. I don't know if it's because they look like Mickey Mouse's hands if he were an obese, child-hating monster, or the fact that I'm 100% sure her hands must be as filthy as her cats' litter, or just that they're attached to her, but GODDAMN they make me sick.

ETA: also worth noting how after she finishes her meals (by which I mean inhaling every crumb in sight), she looks so depressed and in despair. In those split seconds you can clearly see that she has nothing else going on in her life. She remains alive just to consume food.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Oct 5, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> I don’t know about you guys, but I’m loving this new idgaf phase. Her weightloss shtick was getting old. Bitchy and self-hating Chantal is the best Chantal.





Phalanx said:


> I have to admit this phase of Chantel is fucking brilliant way better than ALR currently



Her surgery being cancelled was a blessing in disguise! Not for her of course, but for us indeed. Had she been sliced open, she would have gone silent for a few days/weeks at the best, or died at the worse. Now we get an extended version of her HAES saga which is the most entertaining she’s been this past year.

This is fun.


----------



## Beluga (Oct 5, 2019)

"I always forget to bring my headphones with me"  

*dramatic pause, looks into the camera* 

"_EVEN AT THE GYM"_

Bitch, please.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 5, 2019)

She always does this annoying thing where she covers her mouth with her hand while she chews. Especially in older videos.

I have known a few people who do this also. It's like why can't you just chew with your mouth closed? That's what most people do. No reason to use your hand constantly as an extra cover. I don't know why, but it just really bugs me.


----------



## sedentary rock (Oct 5, 2019)

Beluga said:


> "I always forget to bring my headphones with me"
> 
> *dramatic pause, looks into the camera*
> 
> ...


Does forgetting to bring herself to the gym count if she's clutching the headphones in her meaty claws?


----------



## ground-up GF (Oct 5, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> She always does this annoying thing where she covers her mouth with her hand while she chews. Especially in older videos.
> 
> I have known a few people who do this also. It's like why can't you just chew with your mouth closed? That's what most people do. No reason to use your hand constantly as an extra cover. I don't know why, but it just really bugs me.


the only time normal-mannered people do this is when they might take too big of a bite and can’t quite chew it with their mouth closed. but open-mouth chewers.. ugh. I have a friend who is a loud, open-mouthed eater. strange as he’s otherwise normal; you expect that from a Peetz type.


----------



## fatfuck (Oct 5, 2019)

damn she's fatter than ever. she must be pushing 400 by now for sure. 450 is a possibility until we reach the inevitable new year new me weight loss plan she'll do.


----------



## Beluga (Oct 5, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> damn she's fatter than ever. she must be pushing 400 by now for sure. 450 is a possibility until we reach the inevitable new year new me weight loss plan she'll do.


Will she get to the new year, though?


----------



## bubble tea (Oct 5, 2019)

vroomrustproof said:


> I was just thinking while watching her last video about how she seems to dart her eyes less whenever she eats in the car until...
> 
> View attachment 959982
> 
> Also, isn't that walking trail she was talking about the same one she took a piss on while Peetez was recording?





Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop said:


> View attachment 959998


Everyone's already hit the nail on the head about her recent behavior, so I'm going to complain about her makeup:

I am actually so embarrassed for Chantal when she gets all "glam" like this. I mean, okay, so her general appearance looks more put-together, like she actually made some effort to look less disgusting-- of course, minus the fact that she's a massive buttergolem whose steps register on the Richter scale. Sure. I can appreciate the effort. I'd rather watch her with this makeup on than without any product at all; we've all watched the latter and lament the fact that it's impossible to unsee. 

But her application is just embarrassing. Her face is literally shaped like a fucking watermelon and she's trying to carve out some cheekbones with bronzer?  Her eyeliner looks like some edgy emo 7th grader just hooked her up with the raccoon special. The wing doesn't follow the natural line of her eye, and-- like our gorl Anna TFVG-- she tight lines the bottom of her eyes, making them look tiny and squinty on her massive face. 

Also: why not do anything to your hair? You put all this makeup into looking hawt for your feeder viewers and leave your hair looking sad. Incredible.

Bad makeup and hair alone are not inherently a big deal, but for Chantal to think she's hot shit while looking like _that _is so embarrassing. If she weren't such a narc I wouldn't roll my eyes at her; we all start somewhere, and not every day can be a good beauty day, or whatever. 

You can tell she think's she's attractive, like _in her element _when she's all glammed up, but holy shit, please. Spare me.


----------



## Or Else What (Oct 5, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> She always does this annoying thing where she covers her mouth with her hand while she chews. Especially in older videos.
> 
> I have known a few people who do this also. It's like why can't you just chew with your mouth closed? That's what most people do. No reason to use your hand constantly as an extra cover. I don't know why, but it just really bugs me.


A thing I just noticed is how when she takes her first enormous in-car chomp, she commences to jiggle and bounce in her seat as she chews, if to cram it down the red lane faster (or because she's creaming her tent-sixed knickers in gustatory ecstasy). And how her gut-tray threatens to upend as her giant melon head leaves hair-soot smuts on the ceiling.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 5, 2019)

Chantal is definitely in the top 5 most delusional hambeasts. She doesn’t seem to realize that even men like Bibi or Peetz could get much more conventionally attractive girls if they had a bit more confidence and tried their luck. She’s the bottom of the barrel. 99% of women are more attractive than her.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 5, 2019)

KitsuneEyes said:


> She's going full ALR with that eye-liner, the resemblance is striking; I expect her to leave Bibi and find an overweight female-to-male transgender butler ASAP.





bubble tea said:


> Everyone's already hit the nail on the head about her recent behavior, so I'm going to complain about her makeup:
> 
> I am actually so embarrassed for Chantal when she gets all "glam" like this. I mean, okay, so her general appearance looks more put-together, like she actually made some effort to look less disgusting-- of course, minus the fact that she's a massive buttergolem whose steps register on the Richter scale. Sure. I can appreciate the effort. I'd rather watch her with this makeup on than without any product at all; we've all watched the latter and lament the fact that it's impossible to unsee.
> 
> ...




These fat gorls have to knock it off with the winged eyeliner. They think they're making their eyes look bigger, but all they're doing is highlighting the over-eye fat bulge.

Seriously. Their eyebrows are fucking fat and overhanging their eyes. It's not just being deep-set or hooded -- you can see the bloat progressing over the years recent months. And their cosmetic ineptitude is making it worse.


----------



## PatTraverse (Oct 5, 2019)

I rolled my eyes pretty hard at that Instagram post with the #fatgirlsareprettytoo. Yeah fat girls can be pretty too. You know, someone who is a bit overweight but still has nice discernible features. Except that does not apply to Chantal at all who is not fat but morbidly obese. She is not 150lbs or even 200lbs, she is over 400lbs and counting. That is more than 3x her healthy weight of around 120lbs. Whatever little features she has left are just being swallowed more and more by the sea of fat.

You can no longer be considered pretty by humans when you no longer look like one. She is lucky that she lives in a place like Canada where people will not not openly mock her in the street. I would love to see how people in China would react to this circus freak in the middle of the city. It would be some great content.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Oct 5, 2019)

PatTraverse said:


> I rolled my eyes pretty hard at that Instagram post with the #fatgirlsareprettytoo. Yeah fat girls can be pretty too. You know, someone who is a bit overweight but still has nice discernible features. Except that does not apply to Chantal at all who is not fat but morbidly obese. She is not 150lbs or even 200lbs, she is over 400lbs and counting. That is more than 3x her healthy weight of around 120lbs. Whatever little features she has left are just being swallowed more and more by the sea of fat.
> 
> You can no longer be considered pretty by humans when you no longer look like one. She is lucky that she lives in a place like Canada where people will not not openly mock her in the street. I would love to see how people in China would react to this circus freak in the middle of the city. It would be some great content.



Can you imagine if Chantal also took Bibi to China? I would pay to see that.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 5, 2019)

bubble tea said:


> Also: why not do anything to your hair? You put all this makeup into looking hawt for your feeder viewers and leave your hair looking sad. Incredible.



Sweaty this _is_ her hair being done. For Chantal it's either this, greasy poop bun, or bald glory


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Oct 5, 2019)

PatTraverse said:


> You can no longer be considered pretty by humans when you no longer look like one. She is lucky that she lives in a place like Canada where people will not not openly mock her in the street. I would love to see how people in China would react to this circus freak in the middle of the city. It would be some great content.



Thing is, you really have to be fluent in Cantonese or Mandarin to get Chinese people's reactions, which will mostly be casually remarking on someone's fatness in desultory fashion rather than forming a pop-eyed hate mob or whatever. Hence someone like Anna (glitterandlazers) who is spectacularly odd-looking even in the west, with her height and odd shape as well as the morbid obesity, went to China without many problems. I'm sure people LOOKED, but in the cities, foreigners aren't a huge deal anymore. It's really the offhand commentary that's going to sting there and if you don't understand the language, it's going to pass right over your head.

Mind you, even the Mainlanders are having an obesity issue these days due to the increasing affluence and eating opportunities available as well as the phenomenom of spoiled little boys due to the one-child policy. Doubtless those kids hear it morning, noon and night though, from parents, schoolmates and whoever.


----------



## weaselhat (Oct 5, 2019)

Beluga said:


> Is it just me or she seems to get more and more disgusting with every video? It's almost like as time goes by, her hunger and mania don't acquiesce but just increase.
> 
> Also, I need to say it again for my own sanity but her hands really, truly and deeply disgust me. I don't know if it's because they look like Mickey Mouse's hands if he were an obese, child-hating monster, or the fact that I'm 100% sure her hands must be as filthy as her cats' litter, or just that they're attached to her, but GODDAMN they make me sick.
> 
> ETA: also worth noting how after she finishes her meals (by which I mean inhaling every crumb in sight), she looks so depressed and in despair. In those split seconds you can clearly see that she has nothing else going on in her life. She remains alive just to consume food.


  Just watching her and feel what she's feeling in that moment is a great way to stop oneself  from eating for the sake of comfort, boredom, etc.  Its a great anti face stuffing tactic if you are a comfort or stress eater.


----------



## irishAzoth (Oct 5, 2019)

thejackal said:


> Get her to the heart attack grill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chantal getting pampered by Dr.Jon would be amazing. Just imagining fat slob Chantal cluelessly getting pampered by a man who just wants fattie's money regardless if she drops dead at his restaurant Please Chantal hope you follow the Heart Attack Grill Diet it will be the only diet that will make you lose weight


----------



## clusterfuckk (Oct 5, 2019)

Her whole head looks like a badly drawn face on a huge pumpkin. Like something a 3rd grader would do instead of carving it.


----------



## wetcarpet (Oct 5, 2019)

Casket Base said:


> Addiction can be due to the impulsiveness that makes up a personality disorder, but to me this sounds like "I don't even like suboxone but [_snorts three pills]" _ Though I can't think of the food equivalent for heroin if greasy burger king is not the peak food-drug.
> 
> Ah, makes more sense, but we all know she just couldn't say no to those salt bombs.



But remember: Cuntal doesn't like sugary drinks.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Oct 5, 2019)

bubble tea said:


> Everyone's already hit the nail on the head about her recent behavior, so I'm going to complain about her makeup:
> 
> I am actually so embarrassed for Chantal when she gets all "glam" like this. I mean, okay, so her general appearance looks more put-together, like she actually made some effort to look less disgusting-- of course, minus the fact that she's a massive buttergolem whose steps register on the Richter scale. Sure. I can appreciate the effort. I'd rather watch her with this makeup on than without any product at all; we've all watched the latter and lament the fact that it's impossible to unsee.
> 
> ...


You need to go in on that Stila glitter she’s been abusing lately. It’s all crumbling and patchy. She really thinks she’s so pretty and “hawt”!! We need Queen Clotso to do a fall makeup tutorial!!!


----------



## Princess Ariel (Oct 5, 2019)

bubble tea said:


> Also: why not do anything to your hair? You put all this makeup into looking hawt for your feeder viewers and leave your hair looking sad. Incredible.



My theory on this is that she can't hold up her arms due to them looking like they weigh a good 50lbs each.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 5, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Chantal's verbal ticks are off the charts in this video. She made a sound similar to a cat before she made this face:
> View attachment 959812
> For the love of God, there is no taste or food that is good enough to reach a climax. Didn't the Jews get sick of the manna from heaven? Talk about a warped relationship with food. Was she force-fed while getting diddled as a child? Seriously, how does this happen?
> View attachment 959813
> ...



Who smugged better?


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 5, 2019)

MacDonald’s mukbang:








Spoiler



@Kamov Ka-52 can we get an archive please, thank you in advance


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 5, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> You need to go in on that Stila glitter she’s been abusing lately. It’s all crumbling and patchy. She really thinks she’s so pretty and “hawt”!! We need Queen Clotso to do a fall makeup tutorial!!!




It reminds me of the time ALR lectured us on white eyeliner and how it makes your eyes look "biggur". 

You know what else would make your eyes look bigger? A smaller face.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Oct 5, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> MacDonald’s mukbang:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jesus fuck that is so much food. She literally rolled out of bed and headed to McD's first thing for this. Her makeup is still under her eyes. 





A lot of double-fist action going on in this vid. This is probably one of the more disgusting ones she has done.


----------



## vroomrustproof (Oct 5, 2019)

2 mukbangs in one day

Well, done, Chantal, now that the surgery is cancelled (and forever probably) you don't have to hold down a diet for it any longer!


----------



## Redeemer and Destroyer (Oct 5, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> A lot of double-fist action going on in this vid. This is probably one of the more disgusting ones she has done.


Pretty sure nothing will top that "threesome" story in the disgusting category.


----------



## Pout*s*ine (Oct 5, 2019)

Holy crap she's faaat.
That's all I got.


----------



## vroomrustproof (Oct 5, 2019)

Beauty bite my ass


----------



## GremlinKween (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 5, 2019)

She puts both ketchup and mayo on her fries, then dips them in Big Mac sauce.
She dips her chicken nuggets in both barbecue and sweet and sour sauce at the same time.


----------



## pecan (Oct 5, 2019)

I skipped around in the video a bit and I find it very funny that she's talking about horror movies, seeing as this video looks like one. I've always felt that she was a caricature of a fat person to begin with, but she seems to be really leaning into it during this era- gotta admit that when I saw the video thumbnail, my jaw dropped.
I also enjoyed the comment about how she "can't look pretty every day!" at the beginning of the video as she cuddles up to the warmth of her massive McDonald's bag.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Oct 5, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> MacDonald’s mukbang:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably won't be able to grab it until later tonight, so if it looks like something that's likely to get nuked someone should go ahead and archive it.


----------



## Beluga (Oct 5, 2019)

Archive of *MCDONALD'S FAVORITES FEAST MUKBANG!*




Your browser is not able to display this video.


















This video is so genuinely depressing. She woke up, was "starving", ordered "Quarter pounder with cheese, 2 medium fries, Big mac, Chicken nuggets And lots of sauces!" and proceeded to shove them down in no time. She looks particularly disgusting here. Her cats are adorable though.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 5, 2019)

Edit:

Well, never mind. @Beluga beat me to it, so I just deleted it.

Guess I'll just say: Goddamn, that's a LOT of food. At least she's being honest about how much she eats. "I didn't even WANT the fries!" indeed.


----------



## Casket Base (Oct 5, 2019)

But big mac sauce is already mayo, ketchup, and some seasoning...proof positive that Chantal no longer has working tastebuds.  she's not using her basic youtube thot backdrop, did I miss something?


----------



## Dutch Courage (Oct 5, 2019)

Wow.  Just when I think she'll never top herself in abject, moronic, suicidal gluttony, she reaches new heights in retardo.

Thank god she got the burgers without lettuce... I would hate for her to accidentally consume a vitamin among all those fats and carbs. 3000 calories there easy, and why stop there?  Why not get a few apple pies for dessert? 

I have to say, I don't know why she hasn't invested in a feeder funnel yet.  How much of a leap is it from baby food tray to that?  Not far...

She does seem oddly enervated, as if speaking is barely worth the effort.  Vacuous and vapid, but that goes without saying.

Christ alive, I've been giving her too much credit all along.  THIS is her normal lunch, not a half-combo like last time.

Yuck.


----------



## Wherethewildlingsare (Oct 5, 2019)

She clearly didn't wake up at 7:00am like she says she did in the video. She lies about the stupidest shit.


----------



## Beluga (Oct 5, 2019)

Claims that McDonald's fries have a window of time to be edible and then proceeds to buy not one but TWO medium fries. Makes sense.

"I don't like talking and chewing" u wot m8


----------



## ImJustAbitSwollen (Oct 5, 2019)

when there's almost the same amount of calories in the sauce as the food....... yikes.


----------



## Lurker (Oct 5, 2019)

i always enjoy when fat people have "preferences" for certain foods, as if they won't inhale any food-like object within arms' reach. Chintel apparently doesn't like her burgers with the patties. sure, jan. 

my arteries are clogging just watching her devour that garbage.


----------



## wheelpower (Oct 5, 2019)

She didn't even go out to get it, she got it delivered. This is her future, no longer mobile so she just orders all her gross food online.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Oct 5, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> MacDonald’s mukbang:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry in advance for the caps, but IS SHE FUCKING SERIOUS???

This is self-parody now.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 5, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> Sorry in advance for the caps, but IS SHE FUCKING SERIOUS???
> 
> This is self-parody now.



I don't have anything to say.  She's beyond commentary at this point.


----------



## Lurker (Oct 5, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> She didn't even go out to get it, she got it delivered. This is her future, no longer mobile so she just orders all her gross food online.



yeah, i was kind of surprised, though i know i shouldn't be. seriously, though, mickey d's fucking DELIVERS now? for fuck's sake, at least the fatties had to do some legwork to get their slop, but now it's just fucking brought to them? 

we do not deserve god's light.


----------



## PiggyPie (Oct 5, 2019)

disgusting pig


----------



## literally low-key (Oct 5, 2019)

She said she had that food delivered. Bibi must have woke up and jumped in the car and was out of there before she woke up. She probably won't see him or the car for the length of his vacation.


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Oct 5, 2019)

Lurker said:


> i always enjoy when fat people have "preferences" for certain foods, as if they won't inhale any food-like object within arms' reach.



Come on, now. Have you ever seen any of them inhale say, an assortment of fresh fruits? Much their way through an apple or two? Peel and eat a whole orange? Or assemble and eat a real salad - devoid of cupfuls of glutinous dressings and processed bits of fake meat crap - the way they inhale Maccies and whatever? I think they have very real preferences indeed, and they all skew to the worst kinds of food for a reason. Any food that cannot be inhaled or doesn't supply a very basic hit of salt and sugar is unpleasant to their palates,

It always strikes me how this isn't even about being a foodie or really ever actually hungry at all. These people won't even cook for themselves, because cooking uses eating time and they don't care at all about the quality of food or ingredients, the nutrition or the nuances of favour. They're not remotely interested in food cultures or trying new things unless they fit the profile of fast food, delivered fast-food at that. Even getting out of a car to get food is too much to bother with, or sitting at a fast food place's table - it's either drive-through or home delivery. Going food shopping like a normal person for ingredients for the week is treated like a Polar expedition - something one has to do if one really must, be should not be expected to.

Eating is solely for an emotional high - to strike the neurorecptors that recognise hits from salt, grease and refined sugars and to get that stretched-stomach 'full' feeling. The actual taste of food beyond that is immaterial and better foods actually lack these attributes and taste bland after years of eating high salt/fat/sugar fods. The faster something can be swallowed, the better. Food that requires careful handling, preparation or a lot of chewing is inconvenient and delays gratification. So high fibre foods, planning and cooking meals are all out. That's why they all love and eat total swill. Soft, refined white breads, pulverized and reconstituted meats, gloppy high-sugar drinks, glutinous high-sugar sauces, even potatoes are clearly suspect unless chipped into small pieces, salted to fuck and deep-fried so they can go down in one bite.

It's utterly offputting, like watching someone mainline heroin at this point.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Oct 5, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Thank god she got the burgers without lettuce... I would hate for her to accidentally consume a vitamin among all those fats and carbs. 3000 calories there easy, and why stop there?  Why not get a few apple pies for desert?



No, she indeed got the lettuce on the Big Macs - she didn't get beef patties on them - oh wait, they did put one patty on it. So bread, sauce, pickles and bread, cheese product with onions. Then fucking 'dips' the sandwich into the plastic ramekin because her brain is not evolved enough to realize she can put the sauce on the sandwich under the fucking bun. I swear, that's like moronic.  Then says "So saucy!" in amazement.  Fucking sandwich has like 6 ounces of sauce, bitch! 






This video is seriously disturbing. No more attempts to eating normally or going grocery shopping and meal planning. Just back to her eating shit food with shitty stories with the balls to consider herself a "youtube creator".

I'm also guessing with Bibi home on a staycation that he's probably sleeping and can't use her new 'studio' set up.

But man, she totally has given up.   This is the best she can and wants to do.  This is truly who and what she is.  Fucking obese woman who has no future who only consumes shit food laden with various condiments with nothing in particular to discuss other than the massive amounts of humiliating experiences she's had for our entertainment then chimps the fuck out like a batshit chimp.


----------



## vroomrustproof (Oct 5, 2019)

I haven't followed Chantal for long, but this seems like a new low for her

Just waking up and deciding to order a bunch of McDonald's early in the morning while probably just staying in the house for the rest of the day, in awe at how many sauces she got and I'm pretty sure there were more off screen


----------



## fatfuck (Oct 5, 2019)

Lurker said:


> yeah, i was kind of surprised, though i know i shouldn't be. seriously, though, mickey d's fucking DELIVERS now? for fuck's sake, at least the fatties had to do some legwork to get their slop, but now it's just fucking brought to them?
> 
> we do not deserve god's light.



probably grubhub or similar food delivery services. no wonder they got popular overnight. they are godsend for fatties like her. they don't have to move and the best part is nobody judges them apart from delivery guy.

lmao look at the size of that bag. it's almost as wide as she is. she looked tired and defeated at the end though. i guess chewing is like cardio for her at this point. onwards to 450+ by 2020.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Oct 5, 2019)

LetThemEatCake said:


> Come on, now. Have you ever seen any of them inhale say, an assortment of fresh fruits? Much their way through an apple or two? Peel and eat a whole orange? Or assemble and eat a real salad - devoid of cupfuls of glutinous dressings and processed bits of fake meat crap - the way they inhale Maccies and whatever? I think they have very real preferences indeed, and they all skew to the worst kinds of food for a reason.



I read that as an "arrangement of fresh fruits".   She should eat one of those edible arrangements made out of fruit for shits and giggles.  I bet she can down a huge one then chase it with a foot long sonic chili dog.


----------



## Lurker (Oct 5, 2019)

LetThemEatCake said:


> Come on, now. Have you ever seen any of them inhale say, an assortment of fresh fruits? Much their way through an apple or two? Peel and eat a whole orange? Or assemble and eat a real salad - devoid of cupfuls of glutinous dressings and processed bits of fake meat crap - the way they inhale Maccies and whatever? I think they have very real preferences indeed, and they all skew to the worst kinds of food for a reason.
> 
> It always strikes me how this isn't even about being a foodie or really ever actually hungry at all. These people won't even cook for themselves, because cooking uses eating time and they don't care at all about the quality of food or ingredients, the nutrition or the nuances of favour. They're not remotely interested in food cultures or trying new things unless they fit the profile of fast food, delivered fast-food at that. Even getting out of a car to get food is too much to bother with, or sitting at a fast food table - it's either drive-through or home delivery. Going food shopping like a normal person for ingredients for the week is treated like a Polar expedition - something one has to do if one really must, be should not be expected to.
> 
> ...



that is a good point. i should've said that fats will eat anything in arms' reach if that thing requires no effort to cook or eat and if that thing isn't a fruit or a vegetable.

oh, yeah, no, Chins over here is definitely not a foodie, she's just a full-blown glutton. it's a shame, too, because it's not like being a foodie is necessarily a bad thing, but when people like Chins co-opt that label, it becomes synonymous with "fat fucks eating fast food in their cars".

it _is_ offputting BUT I CAN'T STOP WATCHING IT

edit: @Pizza Sloth she'd probably get the whole thing covered in chocolate and then only eat the chocolate.


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Oct 5, 2019)

Also? I don't know what McD's and the like costs in Canada, but in the Uk that shit isn't cheap. That assortment of foods Chantal has there would cost as much as a decent meal at a sit-down restaurant or enough to buy a really nice little assortment of meat, fresh seasonal vegetables and some grains for the week.


----------



## Crunchy Smegma (Oct 5, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> She didn't even go out to get it, she got it delivered. This is her future, no longer mobile so she just orders all her gross food online.


You just know that she told the delivery person to "leave it on the floor and go" so she wouldn't have to look presentable.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 5, 2019)

So apparently her version on HAES just means completely kamikaze-ing her health into a cliff for the sake of videos to draw in the fat fetishists? Even Big Als mookbongs are... kind of reasonable. They're weird, but she only eats one 'meal' on camera at the time. She doesn't pull an Erik the Electric and eat everything on the menu after proudly arranging them for the thumbnail.


----------



## Lurker (Oct 5, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> So apparently her version on HAES just means completely kamikaze-ing her health into a cliff for the sake of videos to draw in the fat fetishists? Even Big Als mookbongs are... kind of reasonable. They're weird, but she only eats one 'meal' on camera at the time. She doesn't pull an Erik the Electric and eat everything on the menu after proudly arranging them for the thumbnail.



i don't know what you want her to do, man. she needs all of those calories to maintain that girth or she might STARFF


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 5, 2019)

LetThemEatCake said:


> Also? I don't know what McD's and the like costs in Canada, but in the Uk that shit isn't cheap. That assortment of foods Chantal has there would cost as much as a decent meal at a sit-down restaurant or enough to buy a really nice little assortment of meat, fresh seasonal vegetables and some grains for the week.



That's a really good point, and something I've thought about before. Do we know her actual address? I know it's more than a little autistic of me, but I'm curious about things like what delivery is available to her hovel (and at what cost) and local taxes and stuff.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Oct 5, 2019)

Lurker said:


> yeah, i was kind of surprised, though i know i shouldn't be. seriously, though, mickey d's fucking DELIVERS now? for fuck's sake, at least the fatties had to do some legwork to get their slop, but now it's just fucking brought to them?
> 
> we do not deserve god's light.


Uber Eats has delivered it for two or three years now. It's nice if you're hammered at 3AM and you don't want to put other people at risk by drunk driving to one of the few places that's still open.


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Oct 5, 2019)

Now she’s trying to be Nik Acoda (or whatever his name is). She’s dug her heals in & has fully committed her channel to committing suicide. How long is this going to last??  Isn’t she prediabetic?  Chantal, Chantal, what are you even thinking????

ETA-  she’s like a kid on Christmas morning. Double fisting greasy food while her eyes keep scanning over the bounty of artery clogging fast food. I totally agree with everyone saying that this is “disturbing”, because it _really really _is.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Oct 5, 2019)

I thought Mukbang channels only upload like once a week maybe? I am pretty sure the intention of Mukbangs were not to do them multiple times in a single day. 
just sayin


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 5, 2019)

Big Al's Crusty Sty said:


> Now she’s trying to be Nik Acoda (or whatever his name is). She’s dug her heals in & has fully committed her channel to committing suicide.



That's what it seems like. But this is just part of her cycle. So who knows how long it will last. Nothing would surprise me at this point (except for Chantal getting a real job and losing weight).

I know this is stating the obvious, but it always boggles my mind how any of these mukbang people can order three entrees from McDonald's plus french fries and eat all of it without wanting to die. That is my idea of torture. Have you ever eaten too much at Thanksgiving or whatever, and you literally feel like your stomach is going to explode and you just want to kill yourself?

But I guess her stomach is probably all stretched from years of eating like that everyday, so she doesn't feel the same pain a normal person would.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 5, 2019)

We pretty much knew she was going to gorge on McDonalds once she posted about wanting to try their plant burger. No matter that her local McD doesn't have it, they have plenty of other choices.

UberEats, DoorDash & others deliver fast food here in the US, so wouldn't be surprised that it's offered there too, And you can leave instructions to leave the food by the door. Even a tip (if she gives one) can be placed right on the app too, so no need to answer the door at all. Perfect for fatties.

Remember how she used to get all made up for the pizza delivery guy? Well, ordering food is now easier for our cow, the app does it all. Her only job is to open her door after they leave & grab the food.

She's absolutely massive & must be close to 425 pounds. The (fake) surgery is definitely off & she probably won't be seeing many doctors in the future.
Maybe she thinks fast food cures cysts now.

Just not sure if her heart exploding will kill her, or choking on camera as she shovels in the food.
It will be fun to find out.


----------



## sgtpepper (Oct 5, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> Jesus fuck that is so much food. She literally rolled out of bed and headed to McD's first thing for this. Her makeup is still under her eyes.
> 
> View attachment 960289
> 
> A lot of double-fist action going on in this vid. This is probably one of the more disgusting ones she has done.



When I first saw the enormous bag it looked like she was too lazy to even go and get it as it looked like what we get in the states through UberEats. 

It’s not shocking she needed 7 containers of sauce despite 2 items being sandwiches


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Oct 5, 2019)

You know, when most folks wake up "starving," they have a bowl of cereal, or a bagel or some toast or a smoothie, maybe scramble a couple of eggs if they're feeling it. 

Not our gorl. Such an overachiever. And what's funny is she really thinks she's sticking it to the haydurs with this shit. Jokes on you, Tubby.

As an aside, McDonald's fries are only good if you get them right out of the fryer and super hot. They had to have been soggy af by the time they got to her.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 5, 2019)

Wherethewildlingsare said:


> She clearly didn't wake up at 7:00am like she says she did in the video. She lies about the stupidest shit.



McDonalds doesn't start serving their regular slop until 10:30, before then they only have breakfast stuff.


----------



## irishAzoth (Oct 5, 2019)

Without exaggeration I would say that 90% of this video is just her stuffing her gullet 
like even when she is talking it would be 
3 words 
then food 2 words then more food


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Oct 5, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> McDonalds doesn't start serving their regular slop until 10:30, before then they only have breakfast stuff.


In my neck of the woods all of the local McDonald's began offering all day breakfast back in 2018. I'm not in Canada, but it's probably a thing there too.

ETA - It's all day everything really. If you want mcnuggets and pancakes at 5am then nothing is stopping you, except maybe sanity, which Chantal doesn't have.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Oct 5, 2019)

I'm just glad she had a light lunch. I wonder what's for dinner? Pizza Pizza and Arby's with a side of chimp-out?


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 5, 2019)

McDonalds was a smart choice for this, though. She should explosively shit all this out pretty soon, thus making room for a light, healthy lunch.


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Oct 5, 2019)

I added up the calories just for autism purposes. It's just shy of 2000 for the solid food.

No count on the sauces, which the menu doesn't list, or the drinks, because I couldn't catch precisely what glop she's drinking today. A strawberry something or other ... if it's a milkshake that's another 379 calories right there. God knows how much those sugary and creamy sauces add up to and we KNOW she will eat them all given she was drinking 'dipping' sauces straight from the packet in that last car mukbang with Peetz.

What really blows my mind is that that won't be her only meal today. Her blood sugar will absolutely spike and then crash, her stomach will clear the load into her intestine and she will absolutely feel the need to eat something large and similarly bad for her before the night falls. That's the horror of living on this sort of food. It absolutely creates the need to eat more of it. It's something a food addict should not be touching if they have any care for themselves.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 5, 2019)

Big Al's Crusty Sty said:


> Now she’s trying to be Nik Acoda (or whatever his name is).



She seems to me to be going the Hungry Fat Chick route (who she admires) where she just sits down and eats on camera, occasionally moaning or vaguely describing what she’s eating/what she likes best.


----------



## marjoram (Oct 5, 2019)

Did....did she have crumbs/sauce in her EYEBROW???  How do you DO that??


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 5, 2019)

LetThemEatCake said:


> I added up the calories just for autism purposes. It's just shy of 2000 for the solid food.
> 
> No count on the sauces, which the menu doesn't list, or the drinks, because I couldn't catch precisely what glop she's drinking today. A strawberry something or other ... if it's a milkshake that's another 379 calories right there. God knows how much those sugary and creamy sauces add up to and we KNOW she will eat them all given she was drinking 'dipping' sauces straight from the packet in that last car mukbang with Peetz.
> 
> What really blows my mind is that that won't be her only meal today. Her blood sugar will absolutely spike and then crash, her stomach will clear the load into her intestine and she will absolutely feel the need to eat something large and similarly bad for her before the night falls. That's the horror of living on this sort of food. It absolutely creates the need to eat more of it. It's something a food addict should not be touching if they have any care for themselves.


The sauces added up to a few hundred, at the least. They're practically health food though... they have lots of healing carbs in them.


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Oct 5, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> The sauces added up to a few hundred, at the least. They're practically health food though... they have lots of healing carbs in them.



LOL. Oh, the Big Mac sauce alone is 105 calories per package and she had at last two? Ugh, crazy shit.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Oct 5, 2019)

BhertMern said:


> In my neck of the woods all of the local McDonald's began offering all day breakfast back in 2018. I'm not in Canada, but it's probably a thing there too.
> 
> ETA - It's all day everything really. If you want mcnuggets and pancakes at 5am then nothing is stopping you, except maybe sanity, which Chantal doesn't have.



We have all day breakfast, but not all day everything else. Its breakfast only until 11am. 

Also, a few months ago I said I have never seen a bitch who loves dying as much as Amberlyn does. I stand corrected. Chantal definitely loves dying the most.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 5, 2019)

AlabamaWhitman said:


> Also, a few months ago I said I have never seen a bitch who loves dying as much as Amberlyn does. I stand corrected. Chantal definitely loves dying the most.


Amber is killing herself, but Chantal is speed running that shit. It's amazing how much worse she's gotten since this thread started.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 5, 2019)

Glassy eyes? Check.
Odd paranoia? Check.
Unable to finish a thought? Check.
Devouring massive amounts of shitty food, while exclaiming over how goooooood it is? Check.

How much you wanna bet she's stoned out of her head on that legal pot these days?

Hard to say, since she's like that anyway, but she's gotten so much worse over the last year or so... Ever since it was legalized...


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 5, 2019)

Somebody as arrogant as Chantal would never admit she was wrong or had given up. She used to go crazy over people claiming she wasn't healthy/dieting, I wonder what she will sperg out over now she can't even hide that she isn't doing those things. Chantal can't go five minutes without getting beef hormone rage over somebody not considering her perfect, exciting new springs of drama are sure to emerge for us in this new phase


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Oct 5, 2019)

God I hope Chantal manages to follow form and only sticks with this sort of HAES/FA shit for as long as she sticks with anything else.  Once a fat chick enters the Fat Acceptance echo chamber, she begins a slow descent into madness.  All of them, once they find their enabler community, gain so much weight so quickly that it's disturbing even to those who enjoy the trainwreck.  I think we've all seen it in play - FatGirlFlow and ComfyJ have both ballooned since they entered the fray and both will be immobile by this time next year if they don't somehow put on the breaks.  They normalize the sight of their deformed and useless bodies, eating 5000 calories a day to "nourish" themselves and considering washing dishes exercise to the point that even people in an overweight BMI grow to look like they live in work camps, starving to death in comparison.

But Chantal is embracing this shit at the weight most end up at after embracing HAES and body acceptance.  They begin at a relatively svelte 200 pounds, seeing solace because they can't find decent pants and all their Tinder dates criticize them for not using recent body shots. It's at that point they begin to pile on weight.  If Chantal piles on weight at the rate of the average fat acceptance cow, she'll die in a year.  

I simply cannot believe that she ate all that food just after blowing her surgery (if that is what happened).  There's an uncomfortable element to watching her and AL eat these days.  During that horrible rotisserie chicken mukbang, there were shots wherein Amber was just cramming the food in her mouth, watching the camera with a flat, angry defiance in her eyes.  Almost like she was saying, "Fuck you, life is worth less than this immediate sensation of shoving a subpar foodstuff down my throat and I defy you to convince me otherwise."  They both have become so pathological with their binging that they both seem more like case study videos in upper-level psychology classes than fat girls eating.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 5, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> She seems to me to be going the Hungry Fat Chick route (who she admires) where she just sits down and eats on camera, occasionally moaning or vaguely describing what she’s eating/what she likes best.



I hope this isn't the case. Hungry Fat Chick couldn't be more boring.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Oct 5, 2019)

Bitch is mental... I hope she'll be dragged in a mental hospital with a manic episode one day, each cycle she's more and more mad.
I hope Bibi is ok and safe. C'mon man, you are ok looking, find a nerdy calm girl who'll cook for you and watch anime with you.


----------



## Niggers are gay (Oct 5, 2019)

Been away a good while,  so don't know current lore. Going to predict in the past 2 months she started and gave up two fad diets. She had some kind of public argument.  Left and rejoined YouTube 6 times.  Disabled and enabled comments 12 times.  She then decided she knows better and started eating shit again. 

How did I do?


----------



## Gorl Talk (Oct 5, 2019)

marjoram said:


> Did....did she have crumbs/sauce in her EYEBROW???  How do you DO that??



At 11:30 in the video she dips a fry in sauce, shoves it in her mouth, then wipes her greasy hand across her forehead and through her hair, depositing whatever that is in her eyebrow on the way. That's how. A calorie wasted


----------



## firestarfag (Oct 5, 2019)

Scrotey McFagnigga said:


> Been away a good while,  so don't know current lore. Going to predict in the past 2 months she started and gave up two fad diets. She had some kind of public argument.  Left and rejoined YouTube 6 times.  Disabled and enabled comments 12 times.  She then decided she knows better and started eating shit again.
> 
> How did I do?



You pretty much hit the nail on the head. Although she only left YouTube like twice (maybe three?). Actually expected more from her in that respect. She's slacking.
And she didn't even bother with changing diet before a, you know, _major surgery_. Nah, fuck it. Canadian healthcare, I don't have to think about the surgeons who are operating on me and make it easier for them. So it'll be easier on me. No thanks.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 5, 2019)

Gorl Talk said:


> At 11:30 in the video she dips a fry in sauce, shoves it in her mouth, then wipes her greasy hand across her forehead and through her hair, depositing whatever that is in her eyebrow on the way. That's how. A calorie wasted


A supercut of all the times she eats something greasy then runs her hand through her hair would be an Olympian addition to the Chantal canon. It's one of the most confusing things about her. You can imagine an idiot thinking that being open about her disgusting stories is 'empowering' or some such nonsense, but her wiping her hands all over her body is not just embarrassing but also disgusting and unsanitary. How much of that processed chip fat dried out her skull and caused her to lose hair, or could explain some of her crocodile skin? It probably did nothing save make her stink even more.


----------



## welsho (Oct 5, 2019)

What a fucking pig; she totally outdid herself with the ick factor in this one. Of course we are treated to the incessant finger licking; but that's not enough for our fatso. She sees one lone drop of slop on the table (that her cats are lounging on) and licks her finger...but it doesn't stop there. Later she licks her entire palm lest a drop of mayo get away from her. The gaping maw must be satisfied and precious seconds cannot be wasted to pick up a napkin.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 5, 2019)

Beluga said:


> Archive of *MCDONALD'S FAVORITES FEAST MUKBANG!*
> View attachment 960349
> 
> 
> ...


Good Lord. I actually expected to see 2 other arms come up from behind her to help shovel in the food faster.
Interesting to see her order 2 drinks, 2 burgers & 2 fries (and nuggets to share) as if she were feeding two people.
And no way in hell she didn't finish every bite off camera.
Eating at a table you know she never cleaned & where she just showed her cats walking/laying on, touching her hair after touching fries, dip & nuggets & touching her eyes then food. Barf.
3270mg of sodium, not including sauces. 32.5g saturated fat, not including sauces. Maybe her heart will stop.
18 minutes of few words & eating so fast with both hands, you'd think someone was going to take it from her.
Pigs have more manners.


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Oct 5, 2019)

welsho said:


> What a fucking pig; she totally outdid herself with the ick factor in this one. Of course we are treated to the incessant finger licking; but that's not enough for our fatso. She sees one lone drop of slop on the table (that her cats are lounging on) and licks her finger...but it doesn't stop there. Later she licks her entire palm lest a drop of mayo get away from her. The gaping maw must be satisfied and precious seconds cannot be wasted to pick up a napkin.
> View attachment 960630


I was *just *going to type that!!!  Dis gus ting!!!  You know those “hands” weren’t washed that day either!!  No shame...licks her ENTIRE palm!!!  Globs of Big Mac sauce falling down her shirt, mayo dripping off the fries, wonder what BiBi thinks when he wakes up to this mess. Poor guy has two weeks of this. I guess it beats waiting on her hand & foot while she heals.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Oct 5, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Good Lord. I actually expected to see 2 other arms come up from behind her to help shovel in the food faster.
> Interesting to see her order 2 drinks, 2 burgers & 2 fries (and nuggets to share) as if she were feeding two people.
> And no way in hell she didn't finish every bite off camera.
> Eating at a table you know she never cleaned & where she just showed her cats walking/laying on, touching her hair after touching fries, dip & nuggets & touching her eyes then food. Barf.
> ...


She's got the table manners of a baby, who can be taken from high chair to bathtub when they rub food into their hair and eyebrows. Zero self-awareness.

I really appreciate this thread because Chantal is unwatchable without the filter of commentary and curated gifs and screenshots. I know I'm not the only one grossed out by the clicking and sucking drain sounds of her eating....


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Oct 5, 2019)

It's a 'McDelivery' order, she says it when she's talking excitedly about getting all the extra sauces. https://www4.mcdonalds.ca/mcdeliverycanada/

She's on medication that ensures she doesn't eat much the rest of the day guys


----------



## welsho (Oct 5, 2019)

Big Al's Crusty Sty said:


> I was *just *going to type that!!! Dis gus ting!!! You know those “hands” weren’t washed that day either!! No shame...licks her ENTIRE palm!!! Globs of Big Mac sauce falling down her shirt, mayo dripping off the fries, wonder what BiBi thinks when he wakes up to this mess. Poor guy has two weeks of this. I guess it beats waiting on her hand & foot while she heals.


 It's on of the most disgusting things I've ever seen her do. Picking food off her shirt, "chest", table, licking sauce packets-we're all used to that now. But to lick her whole paw and carry on stuffing her face is a new low for our cyst-ridden creature.


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Oct 5, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Pigs have more manners.



Pigs will also eat vegetables.


----------



## A borscht-on (Oct 5, 2019)

Chantal absolutely delivered with this one, guys. In fact, she went above and beyond what I ever believed she was capable of. Once she dunked the burger into the tub of mayo, I knew this would be her greatest accomplishment. Did we deserve this? Can she get a YT award?


----------



## headlikeafckngorange (Oct 5, 2019)

Usually when youtubers want to deny the hate comments in their comments, they pretend it’s not there, or delete them. Chantal curates comments. So really it’s an open admission that it’s not about her mental health in having to see them, because she chooses to read them and even assess them. She isn’t worried about what comments she sees, she’s worried about _other people _reading negative comments about her. Chantal is on a whole ‘nother level.


----------



## chesticle_udders (Oct 5, 2019)

That's easily $30 worth of McDonalds (if not more) What a time to be alive.


----------



## simulated goat (Oct 5, 2019)

LetThemEatCake said:


> Pigs will also eat vegetables.


Yep. From what I have observed and anecdotes from other rural friends, pigs (and chickens) get wrongfully accused of 'eating anything' just because they will deal with eating whatever is made available to them. Given a choice, they eat mostly veg and grain with a bit of protien. Unlike deathfats who eat what Chantal just ate in one session of her own free will.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 5, 2019)

She eats enough in a day for a family of 4.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 5, 2019)

Ugh, deathfats and their "home-cooked" boasting, as though that is something rare and exalted. of course she proudly shows off her salt-filled hot sauce, as though it were inseparable from the dish.

That's a reasonable portion size for a normal active person, not a dumb bitch who consumed 3000 calories of McDonalds for her breakfast.


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Oct 5, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> Ugh, deathfats and their "home-cooked" boasting, as though that is something rare and exalted. of course she proudly shows off her salt-filled hot sauce, as though it were inseparable from the dish.
> 
> That's a reasonable portion size for a normal active person, not a dumb bitch who consumed 3000 calories of McDonalds for her breakfast.


That was Bibi's plate. The rest was hers.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Oct 5, 2019)

I have no idea what real Senegalese food looks like, but everything "Homemade" by Cuntal looks like tramp sick.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Oct 5, 2019)

chesticle_udders said:


> That's easily $30 worth of McDonalds (if not more) What a time to be alive.





$35.39 and approx 3,210 calories. 
Jesus  Fucking  Christ  Chantal


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Oct 5, 2019)

AlabamaWhitman said:


> View attachment 960686
> 
> $35.39 and approx 3,210 calories.
> Jesus  Fucking  Christ  Chantal


Well tomorrow's mukbang will be to pay for that.


----------



## PatTraverse (Oct 5, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Good Lord. I actually expected to see 2 other arms come up from behind her to help shovel in the food faster.
> Interesting to see her order 2 drinks, 2 burgers & 2 fries (and nuggets to share) as if she were feeding two people.
> And no way in hell she didn't finish every bite off camera.
> Eating at a table you know she never cleaned & where she just showed her cats walking/laying on, touching her hair after touching fries, dip & nuggets & touching her eyes then food. Barf.
> ...


I now have the mental image of Chantal getting mechanical arms implanted in her fat to help shovel the food faster.

This is her at her most honest and it has been a long time coming. It is a real horror show for the average person but that has always been the real her. That is of an unapologetic. disgusting, person that eats enough food in a single meal to feed a whole family.

Now the only things left are her dropping her dumb charade of being "only" 369lbs and supposedly not eating much for the rest of the day after having this much food.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 5, 2019)

Can you imagine the extra time it took to order all those sauces on a uber eats app??? Shit must be really really important to her.

But this is how Chantal eats everyday, she just decided to do an honest mukbang. She eats like this several times a day.

Funny I had started to write a comment about her using Uber Eats yesterday, before the MickeyD upload and the draft was still in my post box. Guess she is making the jump to totally immobility soon. Spoilered because it’s now out of date...and I was wrong or uber eats delivery time has improved.


Spoiler






Princess Ariel said:


> Can you imagine if Chantal also took Bibi to China? I would pay to see that.



Chantal is 30 lbs from being a total shut-in. A brief car trip to walk 100 yards at a local park is a difficult journey for her. She’s never flying anywhere.

I think the only reason she hasn’t door dashed or uber eats herself to total immobility is because other ppl in her apartment might catch her stuffing her face and her impatience - she wants food now, it’s why she parks and eats immediately.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 5, 2019)

Am I being dumb or isn't it really expensive to buy already overpriced fast-food with additional bespoke delivery charges on top? Chantal's money situation is an absolute mystery, the woman is a leech and if she can afford to gain weight on expensive takeaway-delivered meals it's a little disheartening about where we are at as a society. I suppose she's putting every cent she gets from Youtube into food, and her tugboat will ensure she will never receive her much-deserved homelessness. (I am skirting mad on the internet, but jeez.)


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 5, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> Am I being dumb or isn't it really expensive to buy already overpriced fast-food with additional bespoke delivery charges on top? Chantal's money situation is an absolute mystery, the woman is a leech and if she can afford to gain weight on expensive takeaway-delivered meals it's a little disheartening about where we are at as a society. I suppose she's putting every cent she gets from Youtube into food, and her tugboat will ensure she will never receive her much-deserved homelessness. (I am skirting mad on the internet, but jeez.)


I get food though UberEats a fair bit, and it's usually about $5-$10 more than going out yourself, depending on the delivery fee and tip. It's not bad, as long as you're not doing it every day (Or probably multiple times a day in our girls case). The bigger issue I have with it, is I doubt she's paying for it. I have a real issue with her exploiting her Grandmother for money to buy food with. It irks me in the same way someone abusing their Granny for money for smack would. It's not something she needs, it's something she wants, and something that's killing her. I don't _actually_ give a shit about this bitch eating herself to death, but I do worry that if she keels over tomorrow, her Grandmother might live with the guilt that she fed her failure of a granddaughter to death. And no old woman needs that over her head.


----------



## Ellana (Oct 5, 2019)

This is old news by now. And I don't remember if this was specifically addressed: What if the clips we saw of Chantal in the hospital were actually clips from the time Bibi took Chantal to the ER for diarrhea or a cold? 

There is footage of Chantal and Bibi in the car riding together when she had a cold. If I could remember the title I could compare clothing. For her ER worthy diarrhea, she allegedly didn't go to the ER but we all know Chantal lies. 

Chantal does use the word "surgery" in the canceled surgery video, but it's possible Bibi could be in on it. I doubt that unless his motive was an excuse for extended vacation time to weeb out and/or gaming. Or, Bibi's vacation could have been prescheduled. Some companies make their employees choose their vacation week during the previous calendar year. 

We see no shots of Chantal's family in the hospital. She had plans to have her mom film her post-surgery. Why not show the viewers the gathering of her loving and supportive family? They could have moved behind her or near her side if they didn't want to risk showing other patients. Or like Bibi, tossed a hand sign. If her mom was so eager to record, I'm sure she wouldn't mind capturing pre-surgery. 

When Chantal pulled out the antiseptic she mentioned the box it was dusty. Was that from her previous surgery years ago? Could something she just acquired months ago accumulate dust that quickly? 

This is entirely academic at this point. I lean more towards the surgery was real, but the idea that Chantal planned this out is interesting to speculate. Chantal may not be the brightest, but she does possess the ability to weave stories off-hand and use her journals to plan out her fad diets. Who knows. Many of us could be underestimating this cow.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 5, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> I get food though UberEats a fair bit, and it's usually about $5-$10 more than going out yourself, depending on the delivery fee and tip. It's not bad, as long as you're not doing it every day (Or probably multiple times a day in our girls case). The bigger issue I have with it, is I doubt she's paying for it. I have a real issue with her exploiting her Grandmother for money to buy food with. It irks me in the same way someone abusing their Granny for money for smack would. It's not something she needs, it's something she wants, and something that's killing her. I don't _actually_ give a shit about this bitch eating herself to death, but I do worry that if she keels over tomorrow, her Grandmother might live with the guilt that she fed her failure of a granddaughter to death. And no old woman needs that over her head.


A digression, but another thing I'm curious about with Chantal is the source of the grandmother money thing. Her mother is clearly not particularly wealthy, but her grandmother did feed her a lot as a kid, and Chantal liked visiting her house. I'm unsure whether we headcanoned the grandmother subsidy or whether there was ever any basis for it. Youtube is pretty good part-time income if you get tens of thousands of views per month and I can't believe she's not on welfare of some type on top of that (I apologise for the welfare invocation as it's been gone into so many times by informative Canadians who know about the system). One reason often given against welfare is that Chantal would have mentioned it by now, but she likes to pretend she's a responsible adult and welfare might be a point of pride for her to avoid mentioning because the shame is too deep (she does protest VERY hard about how busy she is, very keen to add a substitute to excuse her refusing to work). Getting the truth out of her is like pulling teeth, and with something like welfare you can't really bend the truth about it as you either have it or don't, there's no middle ground.


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Oct 5, 2019)

Yeah, great Chantal. You ate a normal, adult-sized portion of chicken and rice (still no vegetables, but eh) cooked fresh at home, instead of doused in transfats, salt and sugar by a delivery place. Go you! Shame it was on top of the 3000 calories of absolute fucking garbage you already ate that day.



AlabamaWhitman said:


> View attachment 960686
> 
> $35.39 and approx 3,210 calories.
> Jesus  Fucking  Christ  Chantal



That's £22 UK money. Like I said, that ONE meal costs enough that I could easily shop and eat fresh, nice home-cooked, healthy meals for a week on it. This is what drives me mental about people who whinge that 'eating healthy' is expensive. They are nearly always people who spend a fucking fortune on takeaways, eating out, and if they be arsed to cook at home at all, buying stuff in boxes or already pre-prepared (like some obese guy I saw on TV once who was whining about 'healthy' food costing the earth who bought fresh, pre-made mashed potato instead of buying cheap as fuck potatoes) that inevitably costs way more than making an equivalent from scratch.

She probably spends in a week what an average family who can cook, puts effort into shopping frugally and eats normal portions does ina month.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 5, 2019)

Just for the record: I'm extremely skeptical of the "Chantal faked surgery" idea, but improbable isn't the same as impossible and manipulative munchies have done worse with even fewer IQ points than our gorl has. So, I'll say this:



Ellana said:


> Chantal does use the word "surgery" in the canceled surgery video, but it's possible Bibi could be in on it.



How good is Bibi's English, exactly? Could something like this have slipped past him?



Ellana said:


> We see no shots of Chantal's family in the hospital. She had plans to have her mom film her post-surgery. Why not show the viewers the gathering of her loving and supportive family? They could have moved behind her or near her side if they didn't want to risk showing other patients. Or like Bibi, tossed a hand sign. If her mom was so eager to record, I'm sure she wouldn't mind capturing pre-surgery.



This is tough to say. Her family have shown up in her videos/social media before, but I don't see their absence here as anything particularly odd.



Ellana said:


> When Chantal pulled out the antiseptic she mentioned the box it was dusty. Was that from her previous surgery years ago? Could something she just acquired months ago accumulate dust that quickly?



Well, she lives with two cats and a thriving community of cockroaches, so... 



Ellana said:


> This is entirely academic at this point. I lean more towards the surgery was real, but the idea that Chantal planned this out is interesting to speculate. Chantal may not be the brightest, but she does possess the ability to weave stories off-hand and use her journals to plan out her fad diets. Who knows. Many of us could be underestimating this cow.



Agreed. The proof will be when she contradicts herself. She will -- even non-liars misspeak or aren't always completely clear and might be called on to explain something. But Chantal loses credibility in these situations faster than she loses hair in the shower. She's trying to be smart by "not talking about it" and thus not contradicting herself (plus I honestly believe she's lost it completely and is really doing the HAES/eat-all-you-can thing right now). But she won't be able to help herself, and when caught in a lie, will completely overreact while insisting she's NOT OVERREACTING GUYS, GET A LIFE, HONESTLY. That's the best indicator of truth with this creature, far better than anything she says to the contrary.


All will be revealed in time. For now, let's just watch in horrified awe as she cleans mayo out from under her nails with her tongue.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 5, 2019)

Looks like Chantal has signed up for the Teami ambassador program to give the illusion she is a sponsored influencer...


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 5, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Looks like Chantal has signed up for the Teami ambassador program to give the illusion she is a sponsored influencer...
> 
> View attachment 960755View attachment 960756




I Googled that just for fun, and this was one of the first sites to pop up.

It's a fairly useless article, but it did include this:



> Other probable Teami Skinny side effects include:
> 
> 
> Heartburn
> ...



God help us.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Oct 5, 2019)

PatTraverse said:


> This is her at her most honest and it has been a long time coming. It is a real horror show for the average person but that has always been the real her. That is of an unapologetic. disgusting, person that eats enough food in a single meal to feed a whole family.





MirnaMinkoff said:


> But this is how Chantal eats everyday, she just decided to do an honest mukbang. She eats like this several times a day.



I’m sincerely amazed at how surprised y’all are regarding this last mukbang. As a few people already stated, *what we are seeing here is simply the real Chantal*. Our gorl has been eating like this for years, if not decades; the only thing that changed is she finally stopped her vegan charade and crazy diets in front of her viewers.

*This* is how she got to “369”lbs.


----------



## Strine (Oct 5, 2019)

I'll spare youse my customary textwall, and keep it brief:

I believe she is catering to feeders in earnest now for money and attention. KarateJoe alone would be enough of a degenerate paypig to sponsor this behaviour. She wants to stuff her face and get male attention: that's how she'll do it. She's such a fat rètard that she's doing this when she's at almost immediate risk of death. Unbelievable.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Oct 5, 2019)

For the money she spent on McDonald's, she could have gotten a meal of high-quality, freshly cooked food. Hell, she could have gotten a high-quality, freshly made burger and fries if she craved it so badly.  You can't tell me there aren't places in her area that do that.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 5, 2019)

L


Lisa Anna said:


> I’m sincerely amazed at how surprised y’all are regarding this last mukbang. As a few people already stated, *what we are seeing here is simply the real Chantal*. Our gorl has been eating like this for years, if not decades; the only thing that changed is she finally stopped her vegan charade and crazy diets in front of her viewers.
> 
> *This* is how she got to “369”lbs.



Correct. I’m hoping Chantal will treat us to a real binge. This McDonald’s video was just a very average lunch for her.

In fact, I’d almost guess there was another bag full of burgers in the order just to get her money’s worth out of the delivery fee.

If she going the delivery route she’s going to be ordering even more food to make it worth the extra money spent on delivery.



Strine said:


> I'll spare youse my customary textwall, and keep it brief:
> 
> I believe she is catering to feeders in earnest now for money and attention. KarateJoe alone would be enough of a degenerate paypig to sponsor this behaviour. She wants to stuff her face and get male attention: that's how she'll do it. She's such a fat rètard that she's doing this when she's at almost immediate risk of death. Unbelievable.



Which is why she needs to film an honest binge so we can truly be astounded by how much fastfood she can cram down her gullet in one sitting. 

I’m going to guess she could do triple the amount we saw in this video for a real Chantal size binge. The feeder audience she needs would love it and it’s what she has to do if she’s decided to embrace the fat feeder fetish crowd. They want girls to eat so much they can almost see extra fat rolls form as they are eating.

Weigh ins will be necessary too, just like the haters/WL viewers wanted to see proof of her weight dropping, feeders want proof of it increasing.

The only downside is Chantal is embracing the feeder shit late in the game. She should have made better money off the last 100 lbs she gained. 

As it is gaining another 50 lbs is going to render her bed bound and she’s not making enough on YT for that. I don’t think Bibi or Grandma are going to help her toilet in bed or sponge bath her once a week to assist her in being the queen death fat of YT.


----------



## Angry New Ager (Oct 5, 2019)

Strine said:


> I'll spare youse my customary textwall, and keep it brief:
> 
> I believe she is catering to feeders in earnest now for money and attention. KarateJoe alone would be enough of a degenerate paypig to sponsor this behaviour. She wants to stuff her face and get male attention: that's how she'll do it. She's such a fat rètard that she's doing this when she's at almost immediate risk of death. Unbelievable.


Well, let's face it--what exactly does she have to live for, if not food? She has no interests, no career, no purpose--nothing beyond herself and her immediate physical appetites. Her relationship, such as it is, is a loveless immigration scam. The only men who show her any desire at all are fetishists who get off on watching her self-destruct; she will never marry, and is infertile so there will be no children for her. Her male "best friend" is a semi-autistic dullard of a  manchild who enables her self-destruction in exchange for rides to the comic book store. Her female "best friend," when she comes around, always looks painfully embarrassed to be around her. Her kid sister despises her, and seems to have done her best to be nothing like Chantal. Her dad completely rejected her; her mother fobbed her off on Granda as a kid, and now makes fun of her as an adult. She can't handle going to big family events that center around food, and when she does go she has a meltdown afterward; I cannot imagine she is particularly well loved or respected by her extended family, and I'm pretty sure she's a grotesque joke to most of them. 

And who pays her the most attention, consistently showing the most interest in her, her life, and what becomes of her? Us fucking autists, that's who. 

tl; dr: Chantal has no reason to live, so she might as well die doing the one thing she loves.


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 5, 2019)

I don’t think I could say how disgusting that was any better than y’all, so I’ll just hold my word vomit about the details of her eating like I held my real vomit.

She’s stuffed her face in many videos, (Not to that extent) but she usually manages to get a story out. This video, all she could manage was mentioning a few shows she didn’t like. but she was distracted by stuffing her face and talking about the food.

I don’t think HAES is the right phrase or acronym for her. She hasn’t claimed Health At Every Size. She’s just Fat Acceptance, thinking you can be morbidly obese and pretty. You can’t.

Chantel has lied about her weight so much that I think she’s messed up even our reality. I think she’d already 450, and will be 500 lbs in 2020.

And,  she’s not slowing down. She’s going to be bedbound before the year is out.


----------



## THOTto (Oct 5, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> Just for the record: I'm extremely skeptical of the "Chantal faked surgery" idea, but improbable isn't the same as impossible and manipulative munchies have done worse with even fewer IQ points than our gorl has.


Who cares what the truth of the surgery is? Questioning it makes her chimp and reee and pitch a fit like a toddler, because she can’t take being criticized in any way shape or form even on a site she doesn’t have to look at. She can’t stand that she can’t censor what’s said and control the conversation. Keep on speculating because she lies so much there’s at least a 50/50 shot you’ve caught her lying about something dumb, and it’s much funnier this way. Also I love this version of Chantal, this is a true blessing, thank you godbear.


----------



## Painted Pig (Oct 5, 2019)

Strine said:


> I'll spare youse my customary textwall, and keep it brief:
> 
> I believe she is catering to feeders in earnest now for money and attention. KarateJoe alone would be enough of a degenerate paypig to sponsor this behaviour. She wants to stuff her face and get male attention: that's how she'll do it. She's such a fat rètard that she's doing this when she's at almost immediate risk of death. Unbelievable.




They're getting vocal now.

edit: a retarded typo.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Oct 6, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 960869
> They're getting vocal now.
> 
> edit: a exceptional typo.


See? Every man finds her sexy!


Saying again, it's McDelivery she uses, not Uber. She says in the video when she's introducing her sauce spread. Maccas has the obese shut-ins covered. I think once she discovers a bigger service like Uber it's going to be a home-bound eating party.


----------



## vroomrustproof (Oct 6, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> She eats enough in a day for a family of 4.
> 
> View attachment 960673


Remember when she said that she doesn't eat anything else off camera between her mukbang videos during the rest of the day?

Those were the good ol' days


----------



## Chantfatty (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 6, 2019)

Chantfatty said:


>


If this guy is the Daniel Riddle II I found on Facebook... he is most certainly a fat fetishist. His wife is pretty fucking beefy. 

Gross.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 6, 2019)

It's gross that she's fishing for male attention ("Sexy". "Me or the burger?") considering she has a boyfriend. And a long-term live in boyfriend at that.

I know it is very likely that her and Bibi are basically just roommates at this point and he probably doesn't even give a shit, but I still find that really revolting. If I had a significant other, and read flirtatious comments they were making on social media to strangers, I would be kind of pissed and hurt.

If she's going to interact with dudes that way, then she should not portray Bibi as her boyfriend.


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Oct 6, 2019)

Daniel Riddle II sounds like some dodgy Potterverse character:

Daniel Riddle and the Philosopher's Mukbang
Daniel Riddle and the Goblet of Mayo.
Daniel Riddle and the Order of the Big Macs
Daniel Riddle and the Deathly Heart Attack


----------



## THOTto (Oct 6, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> If this guy is the Daniel Riddle II I found on Facebook... he is most certainly a fat fetishist. His wife is pretty fucking beefy.
> 
> Gross.


You can’t cocktease me like that!



Spoiler: Lol fatty



His possible fb
Archive: https://archive.md/WsNi6
Her fb description is enough reason to laugh tbh Her fb
Archive: https://archive.md/v5wXp

I prob fucked those links up sorry guys I don’t usually do this for a reason, being I suck.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Oct 6, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> It's gross that she's fishing for male attention ("Sexy". "Me or the burger?") considering she has a boyfriend. And a long-term live in boyfriend at that.
> 
> I know it is very likely that her and Bibi are basically just roommates at this point and he probably doesn't even give a shit, but I still find that really revolting. If I had a significant other, and read flirtatious comments they were making on social media to strangers, I would be kind of pissed and hurt.
> 
> If she's going to interact with dudes that way, then she should not portray Bibi as her boyfriend.


Well she has already established herself as a fat cheating whore. She admits to cheating on Peetz with BiBi and whoever else.  She would for sure indulge in some male online attention behind his back.  What I wonder is does he even care ?


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 6, 2019)

Peetz got cheated on but so what he still spends more time with her than her current bf and she even drives him around and he doesn't even have to pick her dingleberries anymore. 

Bibi is such a cuck. He's college educated so it's not like he's some r.etard being tricked into thinking Chantal is a fat fertility goddess gonna birth him babies any day now. He knows she's not just old, her ovaries are trash. Yet he stays with her despite allegedly wanting a dozen kids? He probably cleans the litter box of her stupid cats.


----------



## vroomrustproof (Oct 6, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> If this guy is the Daniel Riddle II I found on Facebook... he is most certainly a fat fetishist. His wife is pretty fucking beefy.
> 
> Gross.


Why in the actual *fuck* is Chantal flirting in the comment section while she's with Bibi with someone who is also togheter with someone else?


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Oct 6, 2019)

vroomrustproof said:


> Why in the actual *fuck* is Chantal flirting in the comment section while she's with Bibi with someone who is also togheter with someone else?


>Implying Chantal and Malan are actually in any sort of relationship beyond that of roommates

Even if they were Chantal has proven herself thirsty as fuck for validation from guys, no matter why they're offering it


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 6, 2019)

vroomrustproof said:


> Why in the actual *fuck* is Chantal flirting in the comment section while she's with Bibi with someone who is also togheter with someone else?


Because she's a sad bitch who desperately craves male attention. That's why she was fucking old men when she was in high school. That's why she brags about men shouting sex shit at her when she's waddling around in parking lots. Daddy didn't hug her enough, so now she does this sort of shit to make herself feel validated.


----------



## Emotional Prolapse (Oct 6, 2019)

I will give Her Chinnyness the _tiniest_ sliver of credit: her cat is cute and doesn't appear to be morbidly obese, a la Twinkie Storr. Bibi must feed them.

The only thing stopping me thinking she made up the surgery is Bibi's presence and the fact that she had a hair cap on in the hospital, like they give you for surgeries and other invasive procedures. She could have bought it online or gotten it for some other reason, but I believe she had the surgery scheduled. I just believe the doctor or Chantal gave a more "polite" reason for its cancellation than "Chantal is a fat fuck and huge liability."

But if that McD's mukbang tells us anything, it's that being a fat fuck was definitely what truly got it cancelled.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 6, 2019)

vroomrustproof said:


> Why in the actual *fuck* is Chantal flirting in the comment section while she's with Bibi with someone who is also togheter with someone else?



It’s okay. Bibi’s got his, uh, sister to comfort him.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Oct 6, 2019)

Just when I think I have seen it all with Chantal, she one ups herself. 

She smells her burger to determine if there are too many onions on her quarter pounder.




In the words of DSP:


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Oct 6, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> See? Every man finds her sexy!
> 
> 
> Saying again, it's McDelivery she uses, not Uber. She says in the video when she's introducing her sauce spread. Maccas has the obese shut-ins covered. I think once she discovers a bigger service like Uber it's going to be a home-bound eating party.




McDelivery is UberEats, my guy. She’s already there. She may have used SkipTheDishes, which is exactly the same concept, but she’s already there.


----------



## Sleepy Chickens (Oct 6, 2019)

I can’t seem to find the post now, but it was a picture of her cat in a big ass McD delivery bag a week or so ago. I haven’t watched this disgusting disaster of a video and don’t plan to, but it makes me wonder if it’s a pre-recorded from before “surgery” or, and this is more likely, she just hits reorder on her delivery app and eats this same pile of slop multiple times a week.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 6, 2019)

Sleepy Chickens said:


> I can’t seem to find the post now, but it was a picture of her cat in a big ass McD delivery bag a week or so ago. I haven’t watched this disgusting disaster of a video and don’t plan to, but it makes me wonder if it’s a pre-recorded from before “surgery” or, and this is more likely, she just hits reorder on her delivery app and eats this same pile of slop multiple times a week.



She’s probably getting food delivered multiple times a day. You don’t get to be a 400+ lb gravy queen on one measly delivery per day.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Oct 6, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> I have no idea what real Senegalese food looks like, but everything "Homemade" by Cuntal looks like tramp sick.



Most Senegal food is stews like this and I'm willing to bet sisterlover made it.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 6, 2019)

Sleepy Chickens said:


> I can’t seem to find the post now, but it was a picture of her cat in a big ass McD delivery bag a week or so ago. I haven’t watched this disgusting disaster of a video and don’t plan to, but it makes me wonder if it’s a pre-recorded from before “surgery” or, and this is more likely, she just hits reorder on her delivery app and eats this same pile of slop multiple times a week.






From less than two weeks ago.


----------



## Lilac_loud (Oct 6, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Most Senegal food is stews like this and I'm willing to bet sisterlover made it.


Damn, if that isn’t the hardest part of The  Exciting World of Chantal the ever increasing land whale to figure out...Bibi’s sisterlove.
We’ve never seen her, possibly heard her once. We’ve never really seen anything of hers (except for that dress that Bibi brought back for Chantal from his motherland that would never, ever have fit Chantal in her entire life. 
Now Sisterlove is who I’d really like to find out more about.
Oh, the whole reason I started this was to say that Bibi has been shown making this Senegal delicacy in their kitchen before  when Chantal kept bugging the shit out him because she  kept getting in his way, wouldn’t shut up and kept shoving the camera in his face so it’s quite possible he made the slop.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Oct 6, 2019)

Looks like we have entered the feeder phase. I strongly suspect someone on her social media is paying for their piggy to fatten up and fatten up quickly. Chantal craves asspats and acceptance just as much as she craves shitty fast food. Now she can kill two birds with one stone. It should be a win win, but it wont be. Unlike out gorl Amberlynn who can get a sea of negative comments, yet focus on the few nice ones, Chantal can get a sea of asspats and will focus and obsess on that one negative that cuts her to the bone. She will REEEEE.  It's a comin' as sure as her next UberEats delivery.

@ Pizza Sloth  Actually this looks like a curry. I'm sure Senegalese food can be delicious and this might be prepared properly by sisterwife, however it just seems that anytime Chantal shows a homemade meal, no matter what it is, it is always looks like a uniform colored (or burned) plate of shit.


----------



## sgtpepper (Oct 6, 2019)

I rewatched her BK mukbang from the other day and she told the story about hearing noises on the trail. She asked herself “should I start running?” Immediately I wondered what would kill her first... a maniac chasing her in the woods or the heart attack due to the stress of 400lbs running?


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Oct 6, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> Looks like we have entered the feeder phase. I strongly suspect someone on her social media is paying for their piggy to fatten up and fatten up quickly.


feeders are known as ones who'll give big amounts of cash for fap material. Im 99% sure she gets private donations. Karate Joe talked to her for months and looks like he's finally getting what he wanted.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 6, 2019)

LetThemEatCake said:


> Yeah, great Chantal. You ate a normal, adult-sized portion of chicken and rice (still no vegetables, but eh) cooked fresh at home, instead of doused in transfats, salt and sugar by a delivery place. Go you! Shame it was on top of the 3000 calories of absolute fucking garbage you already ate that day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a lot for ONE meal, but remember, she ate enough for TWO people, & that meal because she had nuggets too, could have reasonably fed THREE. Split between friends the price isn't that bad. But this is Chantal & she doesn't share food. I suspect she bought more that she didn't show. That's how she rolls.


Saying again, it's McDelivery she uses, not Uber. She says in the video when she's introducing her sauce spread. Maccas has the obese shut-ins covered. I think once she discovers a bigger service like Uber it's going to be a home-bound eating party.
[/QUOTE]

Where I live in the US, McDelivery is serviced by Uber Eats. I've seen some franchises have signs for both Uber & Doordash for delivery. I don't know if it's different where she lives.


----------



## wheelpower (Oct 6, 2019)

This is a dumb argument but as someone who lives in the same town as her, we have: Ubereats,SkiptheDishes and McDelivery(Mcdonald's own delivery service)  that all deliver Mcdonalds.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Oct 6, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> @ Pizza Sloth  Actually this looks like a curry. I'm sure Senegalese food can be delicious and this might be prepared properly by sisterwife, however it just seems that anytime Chantal shows a homemade meal, no matter what it is, it is always looks like a uniform colored (or burned) plate of shit.



I can defend the Sengelese cooking not being very diverse or colorful since the country has limited resources. Yassa is like the US version of Pot Roast and most slow cooker meals that while look like shit, are comforting. 

Though I do agree, Chantal can't cook for shit and even then she makes some pretty fucked up things. It's as if she doesn't know how to use the internet for recipes. Especially in her keto recipes - putting "everything but the bagel' on cherry tomatoes? Of course she only bought the everything but the bagel stuff because AL did it with the cucumber video.

This eating 10 nuggets, a Quarter Pounder, Big Mac with one patty, shit ton of condiments, 2 large fries -gave off the same defeatist vibes of when she ate the strawberry cake because she ate all the Hello Fresh dinners.   I also think this is her normal way of eating - she's alluded to it before in her binge videos where she hits like four places in a few hours.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 6, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> Well she has already established herself as a fat cheating whore. She admits to cheating on Peetz with BiBi and whoever else.  She would for sure indulge in some male online attention behind his back.  What I wonder is does he even care ?


Chantal is also the type of ho who emotionally cheats too. She can't be without a boyfriend, so will set up the next one pre-emptively.



Emotional Prolapse said:


> I will give Her Chinnyness the _tiniest_ sliver of credit: her cat is cute and doesn't appear to be morbidly obese, a la Twinkie Storr. Bibi must feed them.


The less she feeds Sam, the more she can spend on herself 



Queen of Moderation said:


> Actually this looks like a curry. I'm sure Senegalese food can be delicious and this might be prepared properly by sisterwife, however it just seems that anytime Chantal shows a homemade meal, no matter what it is, it is always looks like a uniform colored (or burned) plate of shit.


As someone who likes cooking well but appears to have some type of disability regarding delicate presentation, I can empathise with that heap of rice and splash of sauce - it looks pretty nice.


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Oct 6, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> As someone who likes cooking well but appears to have some type of disability regarding delicate presentation, I can empathise with that heap of rice and splash of sauce - it looks pretty nice.



Yeah as someone who also cooks, this is what food actually looks like outside of extremely poncey kitchens and professional photographic presentation, which uses all sorts of dubious trickery to make things look better. It looked like any basic chicken in sauce/rice on a plate that a normal person would eat. Stew is stew. It's never going to look like anything but .. stew.

If she actually ate like that, both food type and portions, she'd lose shitloads of weight. But I imagine that kind of meal is a once a fortnight kind of weird treat thing for her and daily 3000 calorie MacD's grease-filled feedbags are the norm.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 6, 2019)

>muh feeders

It's weird that so many seem to think Chantal needs financial incentive to gorge herself like this.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Oct 6, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> >muh feeders
> 
> It's weird that so many seem to think Chantal needs financial incentive to gorge herself like this.


While I dont think she is making actual cash off of her small, but loyal, legion of sick fucks, I wouldn't put it past her to accept fast food deliveries or food gift cards from them either. I wouldn't put it past any of these trainwreck fatties on social media.  A lazy quid pro quo where both indulge their inevitable hedonism. I seem to recall one of her lover stories where she admitted to sex in exchange for burgers. Even if the story isn't true (Chantal lies), it still indicates that she has entertained this type of scenario in her peas sized brain. A normal person might admit in a moment of weakness that they whored themselves out to feed their kids. Not because they were really craving a Whopper and a handy behind a dumpster seemed like a logical (and non shameful) way of getting it ASAP.


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Oct 6, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> I seem to recall one of her lover stories where she admitted to sex in exchange for burgers.



Gods, there are long-term homeless people with more self-respect.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 6, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> Just when I think I have seen it all with Chantal, she one ups herself.
> 
> She smells her burger to determine if there are too many onions on her quarter pounder.
> 
> ...



Chantal has mentioned several times that she has some sort of weird bread sniffing fetish. Seriously.

I think that's what is going on here.


----------



## raritycunt (Oct 6, 2019)

There’s a stream about Chantal starting in 30 minutes or so, check it out below:


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 6, 2019)

LetThemEatCake said:


> Gods, there are long-term homeless people with more self-respect.



She's had sex with them, too.


----------



## JoyQ (Oct 6, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> There’s a stream about Chantal starting in 30 minutes or so, check it out below:


His most watched videos are from a gay porn game  
why is everyone who makes videos on cows cow-material themselves?


----------



## Princess Ariel (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## juicywatermelon (Oct 6, 2019)

Emotional Prolapse said:


> I just believe the doctor or Chantal gave a more "polite" reason for its cancellation than "Chantal is a fat fuck and huge liability."



Actually in Canada, during your meeting with your surgeon they tell you if you're a "healthy" candidate for surgery or not. A "healthy" candidate doesn't mean you have to be fit, since they do ask for your health history, weight, etc., but they do determine if the surgery would be successful for you or not during the pre-surgery appointments. Since Chantal was approved to get the surgery done, then they wouldn't have wasted everyones time by asking her to come down to the hospital just so they could say no to her. They would have told her straight up if she wasn't a good candidate for surgery beforehand. 
Also, she wasn't faking the surgery since the clip she showed us where she was in the hospital gown in the hospital was legit.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Oct 6, 2019)

I dunno about this whole surgery thing...

I am tempted to believe _maybe_ she was going to have a cyst removal.  But even there, I don't think everything adds up as it should...

Bibi flashed a peace sign, but where was everyone else?  Why was she whispering in her video shot the morning of the surgery, if Bibi was awake and showering?  The bag she packed was totally half-assed, like something she would _imagine_ someone would pack for an extended hospital stay.  Her behavior leading up the the fateful day certainly didn't match someone facing major surgery.  I am not even confident the hospital footage was shot that day, although she may very well have been there knowing surgery was not going to happen.  Not once did she express anything resembling worry.

I think the potential exists that she either exaggerated the surgery or made the whole stupid thing up after her Keto diet hit the skids and she was facing criticism.  She usually falls "ill" whenever the criticism is intense, and this was a way to get the love back.

Once she immersed herself in mukbangs and decided to scrap the health shit, she was still stuck with the pesky surgery date she had announced.  So, she went through some very minimal, unconvincing motions of "preparation" that made zero sense, went to the hospital to refill her meds and have a check-up.  _Maybe_ there was a chance of cyst removal that day...

I don't doubt that she lied or exaggerated to Peetz.  She may have exaggerated to Bibi, _who is already back at work_ after she fumed at viewers who suggested he reschedule his 2 week vacation.  She told us in no uncertain terms that he _can't._  There is zero evidence her aunt flew in from Jamaica, and zero evidence her family was there.

I am really growing suspicious that this was her biggest troll of all, surpassing eating BBQ chicken right in the faces of her vegan former viewers, claiming it was vegan chicken.  She is a gaseous, bloated, lying, lowlife scoundrel and this is something that is definitely not beyond her.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 6, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> There’s a stream about Chantal starting in 30 minutes or so, check it out below:



That was extremely satisfying, not gonna lie.

Also kinda beautiful that all these people/anthropomorphic cartoon-things from all walks of life, backgrounds, classes, political affiliations, and... er... biomes can come together to slap down a fat cunt in desperate need of it.

Chantal accidentally fulfilled the Canadian Dream of unity and multiculturalism for a second there.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Oct 6, 2019)

I can't decide if her handjob fot a whopper is more ot less pathetic than fellow cow Russell Greer giving a blowjob to a gay friend (and paying him) to get to a brothel.


JoyQ said:


> His most watched videos are from a gay porn game
> why is everyone who makes videos on cows cow-material themselves?


I take it you've never heard of troll shielding?


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Oct 6, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> >muh feeders
> 
> It's weird that so many seem to think Chantal needs financial incentive to gorge herself like this.


Some may be wondering how the fuck she affords all this.  Others from Canuckistan have said her unemployment has to have run out by now.  Bibi works two jobs that sound like the sort of jobs an African immigrant would get, which means they are not well-paid.  Her grandmother may be middle-class stable in her old age but it seems unlikely she's got the cash to provide Chantal with $35 per fast food binge, which seems to happen twice a day, plus all the groceries and restaurant meals.  And she's fucked her YouTube to hell and back with all her temper tantrums and rebranding and deletions.  If she makes enough monthly to cover a week of eating this way, I would be very surprised.

I ponder feeders because I can't imagine where the hell she's getting the money for this.  Even if she was putting all this on a credit card, by now she'd have hit the limit.  Even if she got a card with a generous limit during the time she was working, all those Starbucks visits alone would have maxed it out.  

Seriously, anyone got any idea how she affords this without private feeder shows or feeder shows cloaked as YouTube mukbangs?  She's not on any of the major cam or feeder sites or haters would have found her by now.  

It is a mystery.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 6, 2019)

Anything beyond some rare case access to tugboat feels a little conspiratorial, maybe her completely fucked brain has been more diagnosed than previously thought, since she refuses to accept the ruling but is happy to take the money. She legit could just be scraping by from Bibi's income (and poverty subsidies, perhaps) along with her modest YT income, but that doesn't explain her privating all those videos, and her laziness producing content. If Bibi is on the way out, Peetz not wanting to support her could be what completely ruins her.

She's capable of any base level behaviour though, so even though it's not odds-on likely, everything from scamming family, cheating on welfare, pornography, no filth is beyond Chantal at this point. Her mystery money is one of the most enticing enigmas.


----------



## raritycunt (Oct 6, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> That was extremely satisfying, not gonna lie.
> 
> Also kinda beautiful that all these people/anthropomorphic cartoon-things from all walks of life, backgrounds, classes, political affiliations, and... er... biomes can come together to slap down a fat cunt in desperate need of it.
> 
> Chantal accidentally fulfilled the Canadian Dream of unity and multiculturalism for a second there.



I’m waiting on the outraged community posts that will be deleted within an hour. Sadly I’ll probably miss it because of my time zone but if she chimps out someone please screenshot it for us UK folk!


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 6, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> I dunno about this whole surgery thing...
> 
> I am tempted to believe _maybe_ she was going to have a cyst removal.  But even there, I don't think everything adds up as it should...
> 
> ...



She lies so much, that it is a full time job just trying to piece everything together. I'm suspicious of the hospital stay ever since she deleted all her previous video ER visits so they couldn't be compared, & some pictures could have been on her phone from back then too.
Why no pics of her family even at lunch? Her Aunt doesn't have a problem being in her videos & eating together would be the perfect time to show what everyone ordered.

I keep wondering why there was zero fear/worry leading up to the operation. She was eating as if she would never eat again, but still, no concern or anxiety. The packing was a ridiculous add on.

Now she is back to mukbangs & ordering large quantities of food for delivery, but not spending time with her Aunt who took the time to fly to Canada from Jamaica? Or spend time with  Bibi on his forced vacation?  This major operation, or it's cancellation & rescheduling didn't make a blip in her life. She's eating enough for a family, just like before & all the concerned family & friends have disappeared. 

Chantal really does get desperate when people call her out & trolling for sympathy has always been her default position, so the entire story could be one gigantic lie.
But, the truth always has a way of coming out, & she isn't the brightest bulb in the box, so in some live stream one day, we may get the answer.

For now I'm going with my default: Chantal lies.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 6, 2019)

Mukbang + another “lover” storytime...


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 6, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Mukbang + another “lover” storytime...


She's so huge that the tray is tilted instead of lying flat & she can't even fit in the frame of the picture.
Show of hands, who thinks she hit an Arby's after this? 

ETA- Haven't we heard this story before? I remember a lot of it from another time. If she didn't have the car tray & wasn't fatter,          I'd say it was an old video.


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Oct 6, 2019)

The sad thing about Chantal is that you can tell that she could be really pretty if she lost 300lbs & had somebody else’s face & voice. It’s too bad.

Eating cheap sushi in a strip mall parking lot on a Sunday evening. What a life. I’m almost jealous.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Oct 6, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Mukbang + another “lover” storytime...


Archive of SPICY CRISPY CHICKEN AND CRAB SUSHI MUKBANG AND STORYTIME 10/06/19





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Oct 6, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> She's had sex with them, too.


No, those people have _self-respect_, we said.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 6, 2019)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> Some may be wondering how the fuck she affords all this.  Others from Canuckistan have said her unemployment has to have run out by now.  Bibi works two jobs that sound like the sort of jobs an African immigrant would get, which means they are not well-paid.  Her grandmother may be middle-class stable in her old age but it seems unlikely she's got the cash to provide Chantal with $35 per fast food binge, which seems to happen twice a day, plus all the groceries and restaurant meals.  And she's fucked her YouTube to hell and back with all her temper tantrums and rebranding and deletions.  If she makes enough monthly to cover a week of eating this way, I would be very surprised.
> 
> I ponder feeders because I can't imagine where the hell she's getting the money for this.  Even if she was putting all this on a credit card, by now she'd have hit the limit.  Even if she got a card with a generous limit during the time she was working, all those Starbucks visits alone would have maxed it out.
> 
> ...



It's not just the restaurant/fast food, either. She buys overpriced organic and artisanal stuff all the time. Her makeup and toiletries are fairly pricey -- not luxury goods, but not drugstore fare by any means. She's trying to live the lifestyle of a 30-something professional with no kids. Granted, she's stuck in a shitty apartment in the suburbs rather than the trendy condo in a mid- to upscale neighborhood, but still.

She has an income of some sort outside of YouTube. Whether that's welfare or grandma's life savings or feeder porn, I can't say. But you're right that this isn't adding up.


Edit:



raritycunt said:


> I’m waiting on the outraged community posts that will be deleted within an hour. Sadly I’ll probably miss it because of my time zone but if she chimps out someone please screenshot it for us UK folk!



I'll do my best. So far nothing in the community tab, but this turned up in the comments:


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Oct 6, 2019)

What a worthless video.  Basically she went out with a guy who was a metrosexual who had a thing for hair gel.  They never went on another date.  Therefore making this very boring video which is not a mukbang, it's a morbidly obese woman eating a meal for two in her car.  The sauce is just mayo and sriracha.  My favorite part was at 6:02 when the piece of sushi magically was doused in dip. 

And GOD that fucking fake sugar voice to sell tea.  I think she's not getting as many youtube dollars now.  And ya,I think most people know how to fucking steep tea.   Just MLM bullshit. 

I also don't think YouTube is fucking with comments. I think she's just getting shitty comments she won't approve.  It's pretty boring video.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 6, 2019)

Uh oh. Look out Canadian Arby's employees -Chantal is coming.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Oct 6, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Mukbang + another “lover” storytime...



So...to summarize. Chantal went out to a nice restaurant with a put together dude. She decided to dress herself up in slobby clothing covered in cat hair and chew with her mouth open. But we are gonna make fun of HIM for having gelled hair. And not buying her a drink. And only talking about himself. And not messaging her afterwards. Hint hint Chantal...the latter 3 are because he was disgusted by you. How does she not realize things like this?! So fucking obvious. This is just another story from her that showcases how little social awareness she has. 

Also, crispy chicken roll? Call me uncultured but sounds to me like fuckin chicken nuggets chopped up and shoved into a sushi roll. Maybe not. She also dunks every last piece in spicy mayo...disgusting. When she cant control herself and shoves a piece in her slop hole without it, she frantically scoops some up with her chopsticks and sucks it up as she chews. 



Ah, maybe I judged too soon. Our girl, an absolute vision of health is getting her water in!


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 6, 2019)

Don't watch this video it is the most boring story ever and it's so protracted. She reveals no additional items of interest.

TL;DW: she had a date with a guy she met online. Chantal considered him self-obsessed. The date ended.



Spoiler: SPICY CRISPY CHICKEN AND CRAB SUSHI MUKBANG AND STORYTIME



00:10 VLOGtober intro.

00:17 Serial killer voice with Sam close up.

00:20 Teami shill video with corporate voice over not by Chantal. Weirdly the awful footage appears to be Chantal's own since the hand is enormous, and it has Halloween tat laying around. _Edit: __apparently it is Chantal's voice__._

01:27 "Hey foodie boodies, hey hey heyyyy hiii". Her teeth ain't looking great, they're showing distinct wear.

01:36 Takes off glasses to announce she is wearing eyeshadow "for the occasion", "in the shade sushi flower".

02:10 "When it comes to sushi, I don't like the ones with fish unless it's cooked". I think this says all you need to know about the quality of the product she buys, and also her own maturity levels.

02:29 "I'm one of those people who like fake sushi".

02:48 Keenly shows that she "only got a bottle of water".

02:53 "I have a song in my head" *I can't decipher the two artists she mentions, if anybody else could work it out?* Reenacts the wacky way she sings it to her cat (Jesus Christ).

03:20 The eating begins. And hums happily.

 

03:45 "Not everybody is lovers, but I've been on some horrible dates, and this is one of them", "Most of these guys I met online", "Online dating, there's a lot of bad ones, and some good ones", "I met Bibi online dating", "I mean where also are you going to meet people? A metro?" Chantal shows her romcom levels of dating knowledge. Most people meet their spouse through work or friends, something Chantal has neither of. She desperately throws out "A bar?". Chantal the barfly is certainly her level.

04:25 Her hand looks like a Michaelangelo study of the Michelin Man.

   

05:00 "So this guy I met online, not going to lie, I was immediately attracted to his looks, this guy was polished to the nines, looked very attractive, like a polished pretty boy - very intelligent sounding", "You ever go on a date or meet a guy who's just so self-absorbed and all they talk about is themselves?" thinking face.

05:35 The angle she is eating at causes her fist to hide her mouth, and she keeps hiding her mouth with her hand to chew. Is she tired of the still-frames of her doing gross stuff? Because that is half of the reason people watch. Some insane sounds if you turn the volume up here.

05:47 "It's just such a turn-off, I think they're trying to impress you with their accomplishments or something" at least they have some "But the guy is paying more attention to himself than you on this date".

06:10 "I didn't drive at the time, and I lived with [*indiscernible*], so he invited me to a place near my place, it was a fancy cafe/bistro type restaurant, it didn't last long because in my town fancy doesn't last long, heeh heeh".

06:55 Makes a cut presumably to blow her nose.

07:05 Spins a yarn about his fancy clothing, cologne, hair gel, and his "pointy shoes".

08:28 "I was under-dressed, I felt insecure". Another cut, possibly from a misspeak.

09:15 "He ordered something fancy", describes the French language name she guesses it was as "an obnoxious/pretentious name".

09:45 Does the usual Chantal threadbare story thing and says "so..." before taking a drink and making you wait for her next protracted sentence.

09:55 In a massive twist to this story, "the guy starts talking about himself, he does not talk about me, he did not care at all".

10:29 "I started getting so bored and so irritated", "I was like can I do something to turn this guy off so our date can end, y'know can I let one rip or eat disgustingly with my mouth open... which I probably do anyway". (Hi Chantal!)

10:50 He excused himself and "was gone forever, comes back, sits down, I shit you not, he had a glob of hair gel on his forehead, and I'm trying not to laugh, he obviously put more gel in his already gelled hair. I didn't tell him about it, heeh heeh".

12:00 "I bet you can guess how that went" perhaps total nonconsequence or apathy, like our reaction to this story.

12:24 "Didn't offer to buy me a drink or anything" (Chantal remembers she is an empowered feminist) "I know a lot of people go dutch, that's fine". Channeling her inner George Costanza/Big Salad, "Call me old-fashioned... woulda been nice, y'know?"

12:45 "Anyway, that was it, I never saw him again" ripping yarn, Chantal, thanks.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Oct 6, 2019)

Big Al's Crusty Sty said:


> The sad thing about Chantal is that you can tell that she could be really pretty if she lost 300lbs & had somebody else’s face & voice. It’s too bad.



I hear this a lot (minus the part about someone else's face and voice, which is about right)

If you look at her side by side with her mother, she has most of her mother's features, only in XXXXL size.  I think she'd just look like mom, who isn't especially _ugly_, but she is no beaut, either.  I suspect her half-sister takes after New Dad more, but she isn't especially attractive either.

If Chantal were normal, she'd look like a typical Canuck non-beauty. 

But she never was normal; she was a big fat friendless bully as a teen and has remained one.

As for her new video, yawnarino.  She can't even be bothered to try anymore.  "Watch me eat while I make up a boring story with no beginning middle or end, but lotsa gross chewing and bad manners"  The dingbats _have_ to be getting bored by now, but who knows?  Last video got a lot of views...


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Oct 6, 2019)

Poor bastard was probably expecting a slightly chubby college educated woman. Instead he got catfished by a 400lbs re.tarded toddler who probably couldnt have been arsed to shower, wear deodorant, or clean clothes. But he is the asshole. Sure, Jan.


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Oct 6, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Uh oh. Look out Canadian Arby's employees -Chantal is coming.



This is actually an nice example of phoney,  professonally photographed food presentation. Doubtless there's a lot of cardboard in there to seperate the levels and stop them soaking into the bun and collapsing into each other. Like a Big Mac looks in reality compared to the ads.

And it still looks like sliced-up labia in a shitty bun. Can you imagine what this horror looks like IRL? I'm sure Chantal won't blink an eye though.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 6, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> 10:50 He excused himself and "was gone forever, comes back, sits down, I shit you not, he had a glob of hair gel on his forehead, and I'm trying not to laugh, he obviously put more gel in his already gelled hair. I didn't tell him about it, heeh heeh".


So... in her story that totally happened, her attractive and educated date was... carrying around a tub of hair gel? He brought hair gel on his awful date with a fat, bald sow who sent him catfish photos and tricked him into meeting her? Okay girl. 

Usually when people talk about themselves, they do it because they're uncomfortable and they're trying to fill an uncomfortable silence where they have nothing interesting to say. She should be aware of this, 90% of her channel is exactly that. Not that I think this date actually happened, but he was probably extremely uncomfortable sitting in public, watching her stuff her face on his dime. We've seen Chintal interact with other people... she can't carry a conversation. She can barely manage talking to herself, as her God awful stories show. A normal person would probably have tried to like, you know, talk to the guy and steer the topic to something more engaging... but our socially re.tarded girl just decided to be gross. 

And she wonders why people find her revolting and juvenile.


----------



## weaselhat (Oct 6, 2019)

The main thing I noticed about this sushi mukbingbong (someone else used this upthread and I found it fucking hilarious, I tried to search and find the post so I could give credit but no luck ) anyhoo, is the fact she could actually tell a story while she ate.  The difference between the shitty McD food lack of talking and how different this one is astounds me. She actually probably tasted this food.  McDonald's is such shit food.  why would you be like that over that nasty ass crap.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 6, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> So... in her story that totally happened, her attractive and educated date was... carrying around a tub of hair gel? He brought hair gel on his awful date with a fat, bald sow who sent him catfish photos and tricked him into meeting her? Okay girl.


I am imagining him going to the bathroom and having an anxiety attack about his appalling date, with the consequential sweating making his brow shiny and look like it had gel on.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Oct 6, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> So... in her story that totally happened, her attractive and educated date was... carrying around a tub of hair gel? He brought hair gel on his awful date with a fat, bald sow who sent him catfish photos and tricked him into meeting her? Okay girl.
> 
> Usually when people talk about themselves, they do it because they're uncomfortable and they're trying to fill an uncomfortable silence where they have nothing interesting to say. She should be aware of this, 90% of her channel is exactly that. Not that I think this date actually happened, but he was probably extremely uncomfortable sitting in public, watching her stuff her face on his dime. We've seen Chintal interact with other people... she can't carry a conversation. She can barely manage talking to herself, as her God awful stories show. A normal person would probably have tried to like, you know, talk to the guy and steer the topic to something more engaging... but our socially re.tarded girl just decided to be gross.
> 
> And she wonders why people find her revolting and juvenile.



When she said that I was expecting it to end in him excusing himself to the bathroom and just never coming back. I’m disappointed she didn’t go that route, would have been a much more satisfying climax.


----------



## Strine (Oct 6, 2019)

Dutchie is right as usual: she isn't naturally beautiful; if she were thin with full hair and good makeup (three things that will never come to pass) she might be a 7/10 in good lighting. A French surname does not Catherine Deneuve make. Chantal doesn't accept this though; that's why "beauty" or "beautiful" appears in every online handle. Daddy never called her beautiful, you see.

Speaking of beauty, I find it difficult to believe Chantal, a morbidly obese, misanthropic, socially anxious nutjob, has had anything like the number of dates she recounts in her soporific storytimes. What I can't discern is whether she's trying to retcon catfishing incidents - Chantal is such a catfish queen she's literally got whiskers growing above her lips, after all - or just making them up out of whole cloth because she thinks her viewers will actually believe it. Yeah gorl, you were beating hot men off with a stick as an uneducated morbidly obese bitch, who also smoked at the time. Is that why you ended up with an ugly African pygmy who just happened to desperately need a green card and won't touch you? Oy gevalt.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Oct 6, 2019)

Is it possible she gets the apartment free in her name, like a section 8 type situation and then charges Bibi and sisterwife to live there?


----------



## Gorl Talk (Oct 6, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> 00:20 Teami shill video with corporate voice over not by Chantal.



I believe that is her doing the voiceover, albeit with a strange new take on the prissy-baby voice. She even says her trademark "let's get to, let's get to" midway through it.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 6, 2019)

Gorl Talk said:


> I believe that is her doing the voiceover, albeit with a strange new take on the prissy-baby voice. She even says her trademark "let's get to, let's get to" midway through it.


Thanks for the correction, it's such an unusual cadence to hear her speak in, it sounds weirdly unlike her (professional/well-considered). Can anyone recall her ever doing a voiceover like this that wasn't just some ad-hoc "we're doing it live!"?



hotcheetospuffs said:


> Is it possible she gets the apartment free in her name, like a section 8 type situation and then charges Bibi and sisterwife to live there?


I think the last time what she was entitled to legally was discussed people concluded that she wasn't medically disabled and could not quality for free housing, but I don't know if different knowledge of the system exists since then.


----------



## Gorl Talk (Oct 6, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> Thanks for the correction, it's such an unusual cadence to hear her speak in, it sounds weirdly unlike her (professional/well-considered). Can anyone recall her ever doing a voiceover like this that wasn't just some ad-hoc "we're doing it live!"?



It's strange for sure. I was trying to figure out why that is, and I think it's because it's actually a pretty appropriate tone for this. And I can't remember ever finding Chantal appropriate. It's a calm, measured, "pleasant phone voice" delivery, which makes sense for reading product placement ad copy. Makes me wonder if she is angling for more extensive brand deals / sponsorships / what have you. Or perhaps the tea company gave her specific text and strict instructions on how to read it. But yeah, I have never heard her sound quite like this Office Susan before.

My favorite part is when she tells us we may use our teacup of choice, sweetener of choice, AND m.ilk of choice!!! No shit!?! God what a limitless world.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Oct 6, 2019)

Gorl Talk said:


> It's strange for sure. I was trying to figure out why that is, and I think it's because it's actually a pretty appropriate tone for this. And I can't remember ever finding Chantal appropriate. It's a calm, measured, "pleasant phone voice" delivery, which makes sense for reading product placement ad copy. Makes me wonder if she is angling for more extensive brand deals / sponsorships / what have you. Or perhaps the tea company gave her specific text and strict instructions on how to read it. But yeah, I have never heard her sound quite like this Office Susan before.
> 
> My favorite part is when she tells us we may use our teacup of choice, sweetener of choice, AND m.ilk of choice!!! No shit!‽ God what a limitless world.



Never going to happen.   She can't even use any sort of product placement for the MLM tea.  She even started selling it on her channel after three months of Starbucks and never once ordering tea.  If she was smart (she's not) she'd totally have product placement but how does one sell some sort of healthy tea when you're shoving down a McD's family meal in your face without even any hesitation?


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Oct 6, 2019)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> Some may be wondering how the fuck she affords all this.  Others from Canuckistan have said her unemployment has to have run out by now.  Bibi works two jobs that sound like the sort of jobs an African immigrant would get, which means they are not well-paid.  Her grandmother may be middle-class stable in her old age but it seems unlikely she's got the cash to provide Chantal with $35 per fast food binge, which seems to happen twice a day, plus all the groceries and restaurant meals.  And she's fucked her YouTube to hell and back with all her temper tantrums and rebranding and deletions.  If she makes enough monthly to cover a week of eating this way, I would be very surprised.
> 
> I ponder feeders because I can't imagine where the hell she's getting the money for this.  Even if she was putting all this on a credit card, by now she'd have hit the limit.  Even if she got a card with a generous limit during the time she was working, all those Starbucks visits alone would have maxed it out.
> 
> ...


Pure speculation but can Chantal scam "caregivers assistance" with her gran? Could be why she talks about going around to help her out periodically.

Edit: https://www.canada.ca/en/financial-...eone-ill/benefits-tax-credits-caregivers.html. Seems like she could get six months of "Employment Insurance Compassionate Care Benefits" this way.



Pizza Sloth said:


> how does one sell some sort of healthy tea when you're shoving down a McD's family meal in your face without even any hesitation?



I think that's the market for these teas - people who engage in unhealthy eating and who are prepared to down a risky beverage to lose some "bloat".


----------



## Sham (Oct 6, 2019)

That tutorial at the beginning was so helpful. "Get some shitty MLM tea and put some mlk in it."


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 6, 2019)

I found this mukbang a lot more entertaining than the last two actually. But only for the reason it's ironically hilarious to listen to Chantal list the many reasons she was turned off by a guy. She does this in all of her "lover" story times. As if every guy is beneath her and she is God's gift to men. 

Christ, have you ever looked in the mirror or listened to yourself talk? It's shocking anyone has ever agreed to hang out with you more than once, Chantal. Get over yourself. 

I would empty by bank account to find this guy (if he even ever existed) and have him make a reaction video telling his side of the story. But I already have a pretty good idea of how it went down lol.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 6, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> Pure speculation but can Chantal scam "caregivers assistance" with her gran? Could be why she talks about going around to help her out periodically.
> 
> Edit: https://www.canada.ca/en/financial-...eone-ill/benefits-tax-credits-caregivers.html. Seems like she could get six months of "Employment Insurance Compassionate Care Benefits" this way.
> 
> ...




The trouble is that you have to qualify for EI first -- meaning you need to work X number of hours within the past Y months in order to qualify for any of this. The caregiver benefit specifically is meant for people who need to take an unpaid leave of absence (or leave their employment altogether) in order to take care of a family member. However, if you're already unemployed, it doesn't apply to you.

Maternity leave works the same way. If you need to take time off work because you're pregnant, the government will pay a portion of your salary for a year (or whatever) until you can return to work. But if you just randomly get pregnant, you don't get random money (at least not through EI).

Such is my understanding, anyway. Canadians are weird.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 7, 2019)

LiesbyJen shills that stupid tea as well


----------



## Chandra (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 7, 2019)

Chandra said:


> View attachment 962053



Jesus Christ, this is revolting. Any normal person would take a story like this to the grave. But here she is basically bragging about it. She is absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Oct 7, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> Jesus Christ, this is revolting. Any normal person would take a story like this to the grave. But here she is basically bragging about it. She is absolutely disgusting.



She's desperate to find some sort of material so she can talk about something that isnt about her personal life (eh, as like isn't this about her personal life?) so she has something to yap about as she downs another massive amount of shitty food and to 'tee hee!".


----------



## Painted Pig (Oct 7, 2019)

Chandra said:


> View attachment 962053


I would say it was her grandpa going into her room at night but even pedophiles have some standards.

ETA:

she must still be in her nightly diabetic coma (it's 1:19pm her time right now) although I thought she had to approve comments? either way I'm hoping for a cunty reply. 
by the way this comment has double the number of likes as her original post. that must make her furious.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 7, 2019)

So... attractive, intelligent, well put together men get treated like shit by Chintal because they use hair gel and try to talk to her... 

...but dirty old men with teddy bears get to squeeze her nasty tits and get her into their bedroom.

I like that even in her made up stories, she's a nasty, pathetic slut. She can't imagine a world where she deserves anything except the men most women wouldn't even look at.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 7, 2019)

She a laah


----------



## Scrim (Oct 7, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> So... attractive, intelligent, well put together men get treated like shit by Chintal because they use hair gel and try to talk to her...
> 
> ...but dirty old men with teddy bears get to squeeze her nasty tits and get her into their bedroom.
> 
> I like that even in her made up stories, she's a nasty, pathetic slut. She can't imagine a world where she deserves anything except the men most women wouldn't even look at.


With the stuffed animals laying on his bed, it sounds like she took advantage of an elderly man who was mentally handicapped.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Oct 7, 2019)

Chandra said:


> View attachment 962053



Nice bait, Chantal.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 7, 2019)

Scrim said:


> With the stuffed animals laying on his bed, it sounds like she took advantage of an elderly man who was mentally handicapped.


Now that you put it that way, it's eerily similar to another storytime she had. She would flirt with/harass an elderly man in front of some sort of residental center. He was catatonic, I think, and would just sit in his chair on the lawn each day. One day her friend told her she could have some pot if she flashed the old man, so she did. She exposed her disgusting body to an elderly catatonic man in exchange for pot. I believe she even taunted him whilst doing it. 

If anyone knows which video this is from, please link it.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Oct 7, 2019)

God, she's like schoolkids who found out about sex and make up stories of having it.


----------



## smoohead (Oct 7, 2019)

The only people who talk about sex this much are the ones who aren't getting any


----------



## vroomrustproof (Oct 7, 2019)

What sponsor in their right mind would want their product advertised by a bitch like Chantal?

And it seems that she pulled an Amberlynn Reid, Amber doesn't like the chicken and pork in the noodles she gets while Chantal doesn't like the fish in the sushi (???)

I guess they're both dainty af


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Oct 7, 2019)

Chantal must be the kind of person to hear a story from a friend or co-worker and make it her own. Back in the days when she was still employable there’s probably a smart and attractive co-worker who made fun of an old date because her had crispy hair from putting too much gel... and voilà.

Chantal lies.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 7, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> Chantal must be the kind of person to hear a story from a friend or co-worker and make it her own. Back in the days when she was still employable there’s probably a smart and attractive co-worker who made fun of an old date because her had crispy hair from putting too much gel... and voilà.
> 
> Chantal lies.


Yeah this story had "fake" written all over it. She said he only talked about himself. Ok, then what was he saying? What did he do for a living? She only mentioned the pointy shoes and hair gel. The "glob of hair gel" line sounded very reminiscent of "There's Something About Mary".  Anyone else immediately think of that?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 7, 2019)

I still can’t make up my mind which would be worse: her inventing depressingly pathetic stories because her life is devoid of any thrill or the stories actually being true.

At this point, it’s pretty much confirmed she has a humiliation fetish.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Oct 7, 2019)

Chandra said:


> View attachment 962053


I bet there’s a fast food place in Gatineau called Second Base and she mistook the claw game as a bed.  That’s the only way this story makes sense.


----------



## MrsLoveMom (Oct 7, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> View attachment 961453


I can't watch FB any longer, so I just watch Yabba. Same with Amberlynn. I watch Ambeast instead. I can't even give them clicks, it's too painful.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 7, 2019)

Chandra said:


> View attachment 962053


OK then. No stories about her (fake) surgery anymore in case she gets caught in more lies, so she's now looking up horror sex stories on the internet?
And she still has subs?
I find that the hardest part to believe.
She really is gross.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 7, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> Jesus Christ, this is revolting. Any normal person would take a story like this to the grave. But here she is basically bragging about it. She is absolutely disgusting.



And it’s at least the second time she’s dug up this gross old morsel to share. Now the story details may change, because obv Chantal lies, but I distinctly remember her describing an old dude with nicotine stained fingers in a “lover” story before. It was just such a nasty image to describe that I remember it. 

What’s amazing is how few gross sex stories she has to share that she rehashes these stories once a year or so.

Going on Chintel’s own words she was a fat young woman who would have sex with anybody that showed interest. I mean if you make-out with a seventy plus year old man with nicotine stained hands, you will basically fuck anything.  But even with her “fuck any man who smiles at me” ethos she has relatively few sex stories for a old washed up slut. 

She should tell some stories about the summer she discovered the bars African immigrants frequent. Chantal went from the fat girl everyone ignored at the bar (except dirty old men) to the center of attention at the immigrant bar. It was probably one of the happiest times in her life given her need for attention. 

From various details it seems like she discovered these bars while she was with Peetz and it’s why they broke up. Going to a bar where lots of the male patrons paid attention to her would have been as irresistible to Chintel as a beef and cheddar with extra sauces. 

(Never mind most guys in those bars were just looking for any girl for a quick fuck or the real prize - girlfriend material. Women with Canadian citizenship to help pad their landing and remain in Canada are a prize to any new immigrants. As we well know Chintel doesn’t care why she’s getting the attention, just so long as she gets it. But even with that dating pool Chintel only managed a midget with a wife.)


----------



## SodaLove (Oct 7, 2019)

I’ve never seen someone dip a BURGER before


----------



## Gorl Talk (Oct 7, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> I still can’t make up my mind which would be worse: her inventing depressingly pathetic stories because her life is devoid of any thrill or the stories actually being true.
> 
> At this point, it’s pretty much confirmed she has a humiliation fetish.



I'm starting to think she has a fetish for staunchly refusing to be humiliated by things that would humiliate any rational person. I think the constant poop/fart stories indicate her relishing how unbothered she is by things that really should bother her. (Or trying to convince herself that this is the case.)

"A horribly embarrassing event happened to me regarding sex or poop. HEE HEE! My body is completely out of control (verbal tics, darting eyes, shitting myself in public, compulsive overeating, fictionally fucking every imaginary man who gives a second glance). By all rights I should feel humiliated in every waking hour, but that's unbearable, so EVERYTHING IS FINE, THIS IS JUST THE SPECIAL WAY I AM"

I find it creepy and sad in equal measure. And, obviously, gross.


----------



## DuckSucker (Oct 7, 2019)

Chandra said:


> View attachment 962053


What is wrong with her? She must have had like a head injury. They dropped her on the soft spot when they brought her out of the hospital as a baby, theyre like "No just put a hat over it, its fine. Nobody saw it, its fine. Im not getting fired over this dump." 

Is it normal for women to brag about the like seven thousand weird men they take into bed? I dont think she's ever told a story where she was kind to the guy or satisfied with him. Theyre all gross and have small dicks.


----------



## Nina Hagen (Oct 7, 2019)

Gorl Talk said:


> I'm starting to think she has a fetish for staunchly refusing to be humiliated by things that would humiliate any rational person. I think the constant poop/fart stories indicate her relishing how unbothered she is by things that really should bother her. (Or trying to convince herself that this is the case.)



She has had her gallbladder removed, right? This'll be the only time I come close to defending Chantal, but many experience bile dumping or chronic postcholecystectomy syndrome. The first time you're a couple miles away from home or any kind of toilet and it hits you, you kind of hit a rock bottom, shit your pants or wherever might be available, and really do lose a certain amount of reserve in discussing shit in great detail. There's a lot of it on forums for post-GB concerns, as well as for diseases like Crohn's. It's unnecessary and disgusting in a YouTube video where she's also stuffing her gob with $35 worth of McD's, but there's sort of a possible rationale about why she's not reluctant to volunteer that much detail.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 7, 2019)

DuckSucker said:


> What is wrong with her? She must have had like a head injury. They dropped her on the soft spot when they brought her out of the hospital as a baby, theyre like "No just put a hat over it, its fine. Nobody saw it, its fine. Im not getting fired over this dump."
> 
> Is it normal for women to brag about the like seven thousand weird men they take into bed? I dont think she's ever told a story where she was kind to the guy or satisfied with him. Theyre all gross and have small dicks.



Maybe it’s her way of dealing with the fact that none of the men ever call her afterwards. They are all losers with small dicks who don’t deserve our totally hot and glamorous gravy queen.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Oct 7, 2019)

Nina Hagen said:


> The first time you're a couple miles away from home or any kind of toilet and it hits you, you kind of hit a rock bottom, shit your pants or wherever might be available, and really do lose a certain amount of reserve in discussing shit in great detail. There's a lot of it on forums for post-GB concerns, as well as for diseases like Crohn's.



The few times I heard people talk about their GI problems, rather it’s gallbladder, Crohn, IBS, food intolerance, etc. the only thing they said what that they _couldn’t be too far from a bathroom _or that their _transit was faster than the average person _or simply that _accidents can happen. _No one ever explicitly told me they splattered diarrhea all over a stranger’s bathroom, shit their pants while driving back from Arby’s or that their butt crack is filled with dingleberries (that a random lover picked for them).



Spoiler










Just by her eating habits it’s easy to see Chantal has no fucking manners so I’m not surprised she has none as well when it comes to the other end of her digestive track.


----------



## Nina Hagen (Oct 7, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> The few times I heard people talk about their GI problems, rather it’s gallbladder, Crohn, IBS, food intolerance, etc. the only thing they said what that they _couldn’t be too far from a bathroom _or that their _transit was faster than the average person _or simply that _accidents can happen. _No one ever explicitly told me they splattered diarrhea all over a stranger’s bathroom, shit their pants while driving back from Arby’s or that their butt crack is filled with dingleberries (that a random lover picked for them).



Fair enough; perhaps most of us with GI issues save the detailed discussions for others with similar stories to tell and have enough courtesy to not launch into graphic stories to a non-inured audience (sorry for slight powerlevel). Chantal just doesn't have anyone else to talk to, so we get everything dumped on us, if you will.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Oct 7, 2019)

Nina Hagen said:


> Fair enough; perhaps most of us with GI issues save the detailed discussions for others with similar stories to tell and have enough courtesy to not launch into graphic stories to a non-inured audience (sorry for slight powerlevel). Chantal just doesn't have anyone else to talk to, so we get everything dumped on us, if you will.



This is PL and I’ll take the appropriate rating but I have Crohn and IBS and almost no one around me knows, even close friends and coworkers. That’s something you just don’t talk about because it’s basic social skills not to talk about your GI track to everyone and, besides a very few exceptions, even those who share similar problems.

If Chantal talks about her shit and diarrhea so much to everyone including strangers on the Internet it’s cuz she loves it, has a fetish of some sort or has nothing more interesting to say about herself.

ETA : Chantal doesn’t even have an illness, she just eat like shit even if she has a medical condition that she should consider when choosing what she puts in her pie hole. I have no pity for her ER trips when she’s in pain or when she shits her pantaloons because it would be an easy fix as not to eat anything greasy. I guess that counts as a Mad on the Internet rating. Fine.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Oct 7, 2019)

Maybe she has a slob fetish?


----------



## Nina Hagen (Oct 7, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> it’s cuz she loves it, has a fetish of some sort or has nothing more interesting to say about herself.



That last possibility is definitely true, whatever the case might be with the other two.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Oct 7, 2019)

Chantal thrives on attention seeking behavior and drama. Her eating is a manifestation of this. That said, I wager that doing these little mukbangs isn't really doing it for her. The fantastical gross "lover" stories won't satisfy her either. By next week we will have a new Munchausens by internet drama. Will it be the cheese shits? Muh cysts? Muh clots? Psych emerge? Or something new?

ETA- We all know she is a narcissist and this is just a way for her to get her narcissistic supply the easiest way possible. It must get exhausting dealing with family and African Pygmies one on one. By doing her YT schtick she can reach hundreds of fat morons and well meaning but naive idiots who can give her what she wants en masse. And if a few are willing to give her some food deliveries as well as asspats all the better.


----------



## fatfuck (Oct 7, 2019)

she's always lagging behind what's currently hip and popular wagon.

she already admitted that her stories are made up just to "entertain" her viewers. now she's trying to establish herself as someone with crazy and disgusting stories?

bitch this is 2019 where there are infinite amount of genders, amazing desmond and where schools visit feminist "art" exhibits.



Spoiler: nsfl art exhibit
















you have to try harder if you want to fill that perversion niche and actually shock people. how about a real what you eat in a day? that'll shock people more than any of your made up stories.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Oct 7, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Uh oh. Look out Canadian Arby's employees -Chantal is coming.
> View attachment 961633


Christ that looks _disgusting._


----------



## DeeShmee (Oct 7, 2019)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> Some may be wondering how the fuck she affords all this.  Others from Canuckistan have said her unemployment has to have run out by now.  Bibi works two jobs that sound like the sort of jobs an African immigrant would get, which means they are not well-paid.  Her grandmother may be middle-class stable in her old age but it seems unlikely she's got the cash to provide Chantal with $35 per fast food binge, which seems to happen twice a day, plus all the groceries and restaurant meals.  And she's fucked her YouTube to hell and back with all her temper tantrums and rebranding and deletions.  If she makes enough monthly to cover a week of eating this way, I would be very surprised.
> 
> I ponder feeders because I can't imagine where the hell she's getting the money for this.  Even if she was putting all this on a credit card, by now she'd have hit the limit.  Even if she got a card with a generous limit during the time she was working, all those Starbucks visits alone would have maxed it out.
> 
> ...



First post lurker for months but compelled to share information about ‘Canuckistan ‘ if she had a doctor sign her up for long term disability this would last for an undetermined amount of time (until she can work or retirement age). This could be a possible source of funding aside from Bibi’s income. Typical unemployment only lasts a few months, but other social assistance exists. 

No I did not read all 1300+ pages but have been following the last 100+ and I did not see this information.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Oct 7, 2019)

I wish I had screencapped it but when the Mcdonalds mukbang first came out there were a lot of comments from a lot of Chantal's regular viewers expressing their disappointment and letting Chantal know that they could no longer watch. They could relate to her on her health journey when she was still attempting it but could not continue to watch what is the equivalent of a snuff film. There were, understandably, a lot of likes on these types of comments and they are now gone, deleted by Chantal as she grumbles about "If I were skinny you wouldn't be saying that" bullshit. 

She does not give a shit about people that will ONLY support her health journey and not the mukbangs. Despite not being hateful in any way, she deleted these comments because she doesn't like criticism over anything period. She is basically actively curating her own audience to only include people that will "support" her, no matter what she does.

So any time Chantal tries to say she regrets being so strict about what she considers "hate" or "harassment" or her being "impulsive" and that she is actively working to improve on that and grow a  thicker skin is  a load of shit. It's just a cover for whenever she receives backlash so people will get off her back and newer viewers will stick around longer.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 7, 2019)

Except she’s neither re.tarded nor disabled in any way. She could do most office jobs without any serious accommodations. Whenever it suits her agenda, she’s fit enough to walk or even go to the gym. The only reason she doesn’t have a job is because she’s a lazy pig.

She makes some money from her channel, plunders grandma’s coffers, and mooches off Bibi. That’s about all there is to it. She has no kids and spends her life watching Netflix and reading youtube comments. Her house is pretty much a ghetto shack and Bibi is probably paying the bills. She doesn’t travel abroad or go to any social events. Her clothes are the usual fat girl tarps, so there ain’t much moolah invested there.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Oct 7, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> she's always lagging behind what's currently hip and popular wagon.
> 
> she already admitted that her stories are made up just to "entertain" her viewers. now she's trying to establish herself as someone with crazy and disgusting stories?
> 
> ...


Good to know that exposing yourself to minors is kosher if it's "art"


----------



## AbraCadaver (Oct 7, 2019)

Kamov Ka-52 said:


> Good to know that exposing yourself to minors is kosher if it's "art"


Don’t forget also encouraging minors to finger latex sex dolls. IT’S ART.


----------



## sweetie_squad_4_lyfe (Oct 7, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> I wonder where Chantal would be at this point if she took control of her life and wasn’t a shit person.
> 
> The weight would be off by now, maybe finishing up those English studies. Perhaps later on, an accomplished author of books on the struggles of obesity. A handsome non-degenerate husband and some children. Starting a vegan makeup company with a cute food theme. Owning her own home, having a strong network of good friendships and family relations.
> 
> But no she is proud of her bitchy attitude and her morbid fat rolls so here we are.


A person like that wouldn't even be close to being Chantal though. Her shittiness and fatness is the essence of her character.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 7, 2019)

Kamov Ka-52 said:


> Good to know that exposing yourself to minors is kosher if it's "art"


That look on that blonde kid's face says it all.


----------



## DeeShmee (Oct 7, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> Except she’s neither re.tarded nor disabled in any way. She could do most office jobs without any serious accommodations. Whenever it suits her agenda, she’s fit enough to walk or even go to the gym. The only reason she doesn’t have a job is because she’s a lazy pig.
> 
> She makes some money from her channel, plunders grandma’s coffers, and mooches off Bibi. That’s about all there is to it. She has no kids and spends her life watching Netflix and reading youtube comments. Her house is pretty much a ghetto shack and Bibi is probably paying the bills. She doesn’t travel abroad or go to any social events. Her clothes are the usual fat girl tarps, so there ain’t much moolah invested there.



There are cases of people getting disability for anxiety, again why a doctor needs to sign off and agree. I believe she wouldn’t admit that because she’s implied she’ll resume work when she’s healthy and in an old deleted video she talked about why she won’t work, and that depression/anxiety played a role in her being unable to do her previous high paying job. She likes to present the illusion she’s in control of her own life. 

Not arguing legitimacy of anxiety/mental health claims in general for disability just know they exist if it’s deemed enough to impair ones ability to work regularly.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 7, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> I wish I had screencapped it but when the Mcdonalds mukbang first came out there were a lot of comments from a lot of Chantal's regular viewers expressing their disappointment and letting Chantal know that they could no longer watch. They could relate to her on her health journey when she was still attempting it but could not continue to watch what is the equivalent of a snuff film.



I managed to grab a screenshot or two before she started mass deleting them (after responding to them) :


 

She made sure not to delete this one though... Cocky as hell with her response, but in a subsequent video will feign ignorance and pin a post blaming Youtube as to why people cannot see their comments


----------



## raritycunt (Oct 7, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> I managed to grab a screenshot or two before she started mass deleting them (after responding to them) :
> 
> View attachment 962605 View attachment 962606
> 
> ...



The difference in her online personality versus her “out of the house” and exposed to the public eye personality is astounding. We’ve seen the attitude she has when she sat behind a desk or a computer screen but it’s amazing to see how fast that evaporates when she’s in front of people in public, hence why her eyes go all shifty and she constantly looks around to see if anybody is staring at her. This overly confident beauty queen is just an act for her online community and we know in reality she is a very self-conscious lump of lard. I very much doubt she would have much of a backbone if somebody came to her in person and told her what a disgusting cunt she really was, she would tremble and then go home and make a story time about it where she valiantly fought off a vicious attack from a jealous hater.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Oct 7, 2019)

DeeShmee said:


> if she had a doctor sign her up for long term disability this would last for an undetermined amount of time (until she can work or retirement age).



Getting permanent disability in Canada requires a minimum of two evaluations by a full medical team (generalist, psychologist, nurses, and whoever specialist can evaluate her disability rather it’s a neurologist, endocrinologist, etc.) and it takes about 18-24 months to be completed. 

But mostly, the evaluation is rough. They will try anything to refuse your case. After all, the evaluation team is paid by the same government who will give you money to stay at home for years to come if you are ruled as disabled. The team is trying to help the government/tax payers, not your fat and lazy ass (my comment is not towards people dealing with serious shit and requiring disability to keep a certain quality of life, but towards leeches like Chantal).

Chantal being young and obese (aka no illness that can be proven) they will probably send her for a bypass surgery waaaay before giving her tugboat money for the next 30 years.

Also... let’s pretend she was ruled as disabled. She has to declare any other income (YouTube money, or money given periodically, let’s say like if grandma transfer 500$ per month in her bank account or if she gets paypal transfers from Karate Joe to stuff her face) because that counts as a salary and if the amount is substantial, the government will revole her disability income. Not declaring that extra money is a fraud, she can be prosecuted and even end in jail for a while.

And bad news for the behemoth, they don’t deliver McD in jail, I believe.


----------



## DeeShmee (Oct 7, 2019)

Fair response Lisa Anna, I wasn’t aware of the guidelines only of some recipients who did not share the difficulty. It seems that those who really want the assistance find a way. Also I wouldn’t be surprised if she lied on taxes. But the truth will likely never be known, speculation is entertaining.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Oct 7, 2019)

Regarding Chantal and work...one of my favorite videos is the one where she 'fesses up about lying ('natch) to her audience about why she wasn't working.  She was shitcanned, and goes into considerable detail about what happened at the job.  I actually believe almost every word of this story; she unwittingly paints herself as the ultimate employee from hell, and then surmises that she was booted out the door because "they don't care for overweight people there"

Among the things she admitted to, without seeming to understand that all of them are grounds for being fired:

She can't remember what position she applied for.
She is not fully sure exactly what the company did.
The interview was a nightmare.
She didn't understand her job duties.
She didn't complete her job duties.
She blamed other people for not explaining her job duties.
She hated her supervisor.
She didn't like her co-workers.
She thought her supervisor was incompetent, and too "stern" and "unforgiving"
She was replacing a great employee, and the shoes were too big to fill.
She thought the doctor she was assigned to was incompetent.
She was not adequately trained.
She had too much to do.
She constantly complained about the decisions her bosses made and the way they did things to her bosses.
She called in sick at least once a week and sometimes more.
They didn't appreciate that her French was "rusty"
She whines about her pay.
She was pissed off about getting a performance evaluation.
She threatened to sic the union on the company.
She thought the work was dumb and beneath her and wanted to quit all along.
She came to work late regularly.
She snuck out of work early regularly (this was the one they nailed her with, after checking her timecard)

It sounds to me like they hired her on the basis of a trumped-up fake resume, and soon discovered she was a complete nincompoop, incapable of doing any work or cooperating with anyone.  Have you ever heard of a worse employee than this?

Remarkably, she _somehow didn't delete this damning evidence_ of her anti-social, lazy, dishonest incompetence, because it is part of a mukbang.

Cued up to where the story begins, "I haven't been completely honest with you guys but..."  It is a tortuous and torturous listen; it takes _over_ half an hour for the story to fully come out.  However, in its own excruciatingly boring and annoying way, it is riveting.  She also eats like a monkey through the whole thing.

It is one of the most complete insights into Chantal as she has ever unwittingly provided.  Glib, uninsightful, stupid, gross...she lets it all hang out.






Speculating that Chantal could work a normal job is futile.  She had one, and was one of the biggest disasters outside of an earthquake or fire that a company could ever face.  Lazy, entitled, stupid, and disliked by everyone.  All she is fit for is stuffing her enormous fupa until it bursts, and shitting out dumptrucks of shit.  If those are not part of the job duties, fuggedaboutit.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 7, 2019)

I mean... It's not like disability fraud doesn't happen. It's possible she managed to get it for muh mental illness. I think it's just as plausible a theory as her gettting a caretaker stipend or fin-domming her gram. What's most likely imo is that Bibi pays all her bills and her fun money is a combo of youtube and gram


----------



## SodaLove (Oct 7, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> I managed to grab a screenshot or two before she started mass deleting them (after responding to them) :
> 
> View attachment 962605 View attachment 962606
> 
> ...


That Sierra Dawn girl was always commenting nice supportive things on Chantal’s videos... that comment in this screenshot is also worded very respectfully but leave it to Chantal to reply like a total cunt for that girl disagreeing with her... Jesus.

There was also this comment 

I’m surprised she didn’t use the classic “YouTube is my job”


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Oct 7, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Regarding Chantal and work...one of my favorite videos is the one where she 'fesses up about lying ('natch) to her audience about why she wasn't working.  She was shitcanned, and goes into considerable detail about what happened at the job.  I actually believe almost every word of this story; she unwittingly paints herself as the ultimate employee from hell, and then surmises that she was booted out the door because "they don't care for overweight people there"
> 
> Among the things she admitted to, without seeming to understand that all of them are grounds for being fired:
> 
> ...


If I remember correctly, didn't she also admit to neglecting her duties to instead peruse the canteen menus for the week? She planned even appearing for her job around cafeteria food.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Oct 7, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> I am imagining him going to the bathroom and having an anxiety attack about his appalling date, with the consequential sweating making his brow shiny and look like it had gel on.


Semper Fi that guy. I wonder if he has since found her YouTube channel and surveyed the full horror....


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Oct 7, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> snip


Don't know if it's been archived upthread, but just in case I've attached the audio and here's a link to the video.


----------



## Painted Pig (Oct 7, 2019)

she keeps topping herself with how disgusting she can be. 
Needless to say the comment about her fake surgery is magically erased from history.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 7, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 962760
> she keeps topping herself with how disgusting she can be.
> Needless to say the comment about her fake surgery is magically erased from history.


"Lotta cheap booze" "Tee Hee"

Umm, no. I don't care how drunk you are, this would not happen to a normal person. And it is not cute or amusing in any way. It is just fucking gross.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 7, 2019)

Chantal gives the impression with her stories that she was almost a bed-hopping barfly/street kid, which is pathetic enough to have a ring of truth, but that also implies at some point she became too fat to hook up with even the most disgusting of men, and yet she's playing the "I'm so hot, you are a hater" card in this current untouchable state. Delusion in action.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Oct 7, 2019)

Chantal should seriously consider feeder porn since it's abundantly clear she had no qualms about fucking anything with a penis, regardless of age, appearance, or housing status.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 7, 2019)

She'd have to shave and clean her ass (both of which she doesn't like doing) to do porn, unless there's a really niche demographic who will pay top-dollar for obese unhygenic yetis.


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 7, 2019)

None of those guys are real. Start watching “bad date” sites and I’ll bet we’ll find something she says. Although the hair gel story is so stupid nobody would even write that down. No dude carries hair gel with him. Plenty talk about themselves too much, it’s entirely unremarkable.

The real focus for her is gobbling the food, not entertaining people stories.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Oct 7, 2019)

DeeShmee said:


> There are cases of people getting disability for anxiety, again why a doctor needs to sign off and agree. I believe she wouldn’t admit that because she’s implied she’ll resume work when she’s healthy and in an old deleted video she talked about why she won’t work, and that depression/anxiety played a role in her being unable to do her previous high paying job. She likes to present the illusion she’s in control of her own life.
> 
> Not arguing legitimacy of anxiety/mental health claims in general for disability just know they exist if it’s deemed enough to impair ones ability to work regularly.


The only thing that impairs this fat bitch from working is her gargantuan size and inability to stop eating and shitting. Which afaik, isn’t a legitimate disability.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Oct 7, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> She'd have to shave and clean her ass (both of which she doesn't like doing) to do porn, unless there's a really niche demographic who will pay top-dollar for obese unhygenic yetis.



Then Peetz better get cracking, start earning those trips to the comic book store.


----------



## sgtpepper (Oct 7, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> I managed to grab a screenshot or two before she started mass deleting them (after responding to them) :
> 
> View attachment 962605 View attachment 962606
> 
> ...



There's a lot of joy to be had when you imagine Chantal's smug face as she furiously monitors the comment section. She must get so much satisfaction deleting the haydurs. "Hee hee take that fuckers!"


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 7, 2019)

AbraCadaver said:


> Christ that looks _disgusting._



Agree. Says a lot since Arby's is Chantal's favorite fast food spot.


----------



## Smiling Honeybadger (Oct 7, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Agree. Says a lot since Arby's is Chantal's favorite fast food spot.



Reminds me that I looked up Arby's website to check out their products. They had the saddest looking salads I have ever seen, and their overkill of meat on their sandwiches was simply disgusting. And those were the staged product photos. I don't want to imagine what their shit looks like in real life.

And I watched part of Chantal's McDonald's mukbang. Distilled through a reaction channel, but still so disgusting, I had to close the tab halfway through the video. Otherwise I would have punched a whole into my computer screen while simultaneously puking. Her lipsmacking and chewing is simply revolting.


----------



## Strine (Oct 7, 2019)

Like most people I've been very drunk before, and although my memory is naturally fuzzy, I don't think the alcohol ever coerced to let a heavy-smoking 78-year-old bump fuglies with me. Different strokes for different folks, I suppose. At least her account of this little tryst is halfway believable, unlike her other kind of hookup story featuring hot men, but she probably thought wheeling out an especially revolting story she assumed would provoke scandal (instead of the tepid disgust it actually incited) might distract people from her curious coyness about the surgery debacle she can't seem to give a coherent and credible explanation of. She was hoisted by her own special reinforced bariatric petard though, because she's recounted that particular episode before, and if there's one thing she can't do (besides her makeup) it's come up with content.

That's why I tend to think her ludicrous stories are based on something that really happened, even if her telling of it is wildly divergent from fact. She's so bereft of creativity that she can't really make things up; she can only surround real things with a bramble maze of self-serving lies. She's too peabrained to construct story architecture that actually makes sense, and similarly too busy thinking about food to retain details for continuity, so instead she'll just keep coming up with details for something that's happening that don't have any narrative consonance beyond a motif of self-flattery. It's why we don't really have any facts about the shit going on in her life that she wants to hide: she's too clumsy and all-over-the-place to conceal that _something _is up, and will betray herself with slip-ups or the tempered and dilute candidness of her soft-spoken breakdown videos which gives us a few details, but the story keeps changing every time she wants attention for talking about it, so we end up unsure of anything except that she's lying to us.

The surgery thing is, in fact, a good example of this: there was obviously something medical going on, she couldn't fake the hospital gown thing, and Bibi was obviously party to it. But she gave no obese obeisance to any kind of medical directions pre-surgery, was not even consistent about what the surgery was for, and when whatever happened happened and she made that fakakta video, she was too busy fantasising about Red Lobster to construct a halfway plausible explanation for why there wasn't any surgery (but, of course, still made a video trying to net some pity asspats). Now she's trying desperately to change the subject, because she can't come up with a neat explanation for the affair - and how could she, nobody could; how do you give a coherent ending to an incoherent story? Shakespeare, Joyce and Tolstoy could spend a month in a cabin together and even they wouldn't be able to write a conclusion that made sense.

She really lives day-to-day, in a solipsistic fashion. The woman isn't mentally impaired; she has as much brains as you or I have, but her stories never make sense because she wilfully doesn't think ahead, and wilfully doesn't remember behind. She doesn't remember what she said about x last week, but she wants attention for it today, so she's going to say something else. This thinking pattern lets her ignore her ten-carriage-trainwreck of a life, but she's often vexed to chimpout because everybody else DOES remember, when she just wants them to forget what she said yesterday and tell her she's pretty today. Her favourite insult - that someone is "obsessed" with her - is very telling; she doesn't remember or care to remember something she said three days ago, so to her, anybody who does happen to remember is practically obsessive!

It's ironic that her collegiate career was in English lit (or it would be, if it were actually a career and if she actually learned anything) because she has no ability or interest whatsoever in narrative. Deathfatties often don't hold themselves accountable for things, in order to convince themselves that their conscious decision to eat is somehow not their fault. But Chantal really doesn't hold herself accountable for anything, anything at all. She believes she should be able to do, say and eat whatever she wants and anybody who disagrees is a booly asshole who is *obsessed* with her and needs to get a life!



Sorry for writing a novel like I always do, but hey, it at least has better continuity than a Chantal story.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Oct 7, 2019)

Chantal is like every other dumbass YouTuber -- the kind who does nothing with their life, and has no new stories to tell because _YOUTUBE IS MY JOB_

Only she somehow found a way to be even more pathetic. This might be one of the only impressive things she's accomplished. 
What a pathetic, lying, loser.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 7, 2019)

They will of course only call it a "job" as far as it can be used to excuse doing nothing productive. In reality jobs require qualifications, experience, and training, things people like Chantal lack completely. If she treated YT like a job, she'd have done what it takes to create content that is worth watching, and not misuse it for pathetic teenage girl diary entries in between Netflix binges. If it's a job, then it's a poorly-chosen one like buying into an MLM scheme and only losing money.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Oct 8, 2019)

For shits and giggles I did a search on Foodie Beauty Big Mac.   Yep! We have yet another lie... she does normally get two patties on her big mac.  This video is from March 2017...and , she's definitely gained weight.  She was also definitely more of a bitch back then.

March _*2017*_  cued to her Whiffin' a Saucy Big Mac


----------



## Who Now (Oct 8, 2019)

Since she is supposedly no longer going to talk about her medical or personal life other than "stories" all that is left is for feeders. She already admitted the stories are embellished or made up, so unless you hate watch (Kiwi Farms remembers) there is really no reason to watch unless you get off on her eating.

So now, I can't even listen to her when she starts in on a story. Why would anyone want to listen for more than a minute to a story lie, regardless of how gross or boring it is? I still watch her though, just to have fodder for Kiwis. lol Watching her eating without sound is extra disgusting.

She will run out of stories soon enough though. She is not that imaginative. She will go back to talking about her medical problems. She got a lot of ass pats for that. The munchy will kick in. 

She will go back to talking about her life when it dawns on her that her new found fat "is good" stance is not bringing in all the fat acceptance people to her channel like she thought it would. 

 I think she needs a new kind of cycle chart. lol


----------



## Painted Pig (Oct 8, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Regarding Chantal and work...one of my favorite videos is the one where she 'fesses up about lying ('natch) to her audience about why she wasn't working.  She was shitcanned, and goes into considerable detail about what happened at the job.  I actually believe almost every word of this story; she unwittingly paints herself as the ultimate employee from hell, and then surmises that she was booted out the door because "they don't care for overweight people there"
> 
> Among the things she admitted to, without seeming to understand that all of them are grounds for being fired:
> 
> ...


This video is amazing thanks Dutchie.
9:32 "my dream job was to get into the psychiatric hospital"
boy do we have egg on our face. all those trips to psyche emerge were actually for interviews and follow up interviews. I'll eat my hat now.

ETA: dayum her jaw clicked back then just as much but you don't notice it until you notice it. then it's all you notice. also ooh I'm loving the flirty velvet alligator top. the only reason we don't see it now is because it was soo 2017.

ETA: 
28:46 "I don't know for some reason she didn't want me there. I don't know what maybe she didn't like overweight people. she was a very health conscious person. she was always *CUNTY JEALOUS TONE* biking around Italy fuck blah blah blah and eating her fucking bean salad or whatever" lol 



Pizza Sloth said:


> For shits and giggles I did a search on Foodie Beauty Big Mac.   Yep! We have yet another lie... she does normally get two patties on her big mac.  This video is from March 2017...and , she's definitely gained weight.  She was also definitely more of a bitch back then.
> 
> March _*2017*_ cued to her Whiffin' a Saucy Big Mac


She's fucking crazy just in the first couple minutes. this is raw uncut before she edited out the HEE HEEs and the other psychotic tics. "I love my drinks ice cold. just like my farts. HEE HEE" she looks like Kat Von Dee in this video compared to now. Now she's Fat von Ghee.


----------



## Sham (Oct 8, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Regarding Chantal and work...one of my favorite videos is the one where she 'fesses up about lying ('natch) to her audience about why she wasn't working.  She was shitcanned, and goes into considerable detail about what happened at the job.  I actually believe almost every word of this story; she unwittingly paints herself as the ultimate employee from hell, and then surmises that she was booted out the door because "they don't care for overweight people there"
> 
> Among the things she admitted to, without seeming to understand that all of them are grounds for being fired:
> 
> ...



Remember one of the billion times she left Youtube, she said a previous manager was begging her to come back to work? That's got to be one of her biggest loads of bullshit, just from what we heard here and how horrible of an employee she admits to being. It doesn't get much worse than this, outside of a worker like jerking off at their desk or something.

Also what former manager even was that? What job wanted her back? She got canned from this one and she says she was not getting along with her previous boss because she was being an insubordinate cunt.

I'm confused as to why this was her "dream job." An administrative assistant at a psychiatric facility is your dream job? Dream big, Clotso. I guess maybe if you wanted to help/be of service to people with mental disorders, but I don't think she says that, and this is Cuntal we're talking about.

It pretty much goes without saying at this point, but fuck it, I'mma say it: that is a FUCKTON of food she puts away in this video. Just that massive thing of crab salad alone, but then she pulls out some PIZZA too. Also, she says she likes that drink because it doesn't taste like fake sugar. She hates fake sugar, guys. Doesn't stop her from guzzling diet coke all the time though. More likely, every time she ever said she ordered diet coke, it was probably actually glorious, full-sugar, regular coke, and she felt compelled to lie. Because why? Chantal Lies


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Oct 8, 2019)

Screw forgetting what she said 3 days ago; she can't remember what she said 3 seconds ago! In the Big Mac video she says she's seen people eat the burger upside down so she's gonna try that too - but then opens her maw and eats it right side up.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 8, 2019)

Sham said:


> I'm confused as to why this was her "dream job." An administrative assistant at a psychiatric facility is your dream job? Dream big, Clotso. I guess maybe if you wanted to help/be of service to people with mental disorders, but I don't think she says that, and this is Cuntal we're talking about.


Her working full-time around a field of people qualified to diagnose mental disability/illness and experienced in recognising their bullshit would be a lark.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Oct 8, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> For shits and giggles I did a search on Foodie Beauty Big Mac.   Yep! We have yet another lie... she does normally get two patties on her big mac.  This video is from March 2017...and , she's definitely gained weight.  She was also definitely more of a bitch back then.
> 
> March _*2017*_ cued to her Whiffin' a Saucy Big Mac


Here's an archive, just in case.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 8, 2019)

Did we ever find out what the big secret appointment was on that Sunday before the (fake) surgery?
She mentioned it in the Peetz video. Said to him that she would tell him off camera & we never heard about it again.
Could it have been an outpatient type of procedure that was filmed for the (fake) surgery day?

It's just weird she kept that part of the conversation in the video, then never talked about it.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Oct 8, 2019)

Question, has she already told the 78 year old man story and does anyone remember what video ? I think it’s strange she can’t remember if she shared it or not.  I’d love to able to compare how she changes it for her new audience   I can’t believe people are acting excited to hear it except to laugh at her. But her actual true fan base are nasty loser chicks even if they aren’t obese.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 8, 2019)

Sham said:


> I'm confused as to why this was her "dream job." An administrative assistant at a psychiatric facility is your dream job? Dream big, Clotso. I guess maybe if you wanted to help/be of service to people with mental disorders, but I don't think she says that, and this is Cuntal we're talking about.



Being privy to all that hilarious weirdness of mentally ill people would give her sooooo much material for storytimes though!

Thank god she failed at this goal (like every other). She has low empathy and high stupidity, and loves to "gossip".  I can absolutely see her thinking it's appropriate to tell tales if she doesn't mention the person's name and "exaggerates" certain details when she's telling all of YouTube about some poor soul's psychotic break over a platter of McNuggets. Heeheee!


----------



## clusterfuckk (Oct 8, 2019)

Sham said:


> I'm confused as to why this was her "dream job." An administrative assistant at a psychiatric facility is your dream job? Dream big, Clotso. I guess maybe if you wanted to help/be of service to people with mental disorders, but I don't think she says that, and this is Cuntal we're talking about


She just wanted to work there to be able to have sex with all the elderly dementia patients for their lunch trays. Its a win-win for her, she gets food and a disgusting story out of it.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Oct 8, 2019)

If only her stories were true...

Here's what I suspect is the truth: Chantal is not a virgin, but she can count all the times she has been laid with her fingers, can can count all the men she's fucked with one hand with a finger or two chopped off.

_None_ of her stories sound like any kind of sexual story someone with actual sexual experience would tell. Not one, not even the _one_ story she has told about her first (only?) sexual encounter with Bibi.  They sound very much like sexual stories a pre-teen would tell, imagining how sex works, augmented by copious amounts of shit references an elementary school student would make.

I mean, let's get freakin' real for a moment.  For those of you who have had sex on at least a _semi_-regular basis, or those of you who have had at least a _few _sexual partners, think back on your own experiences.  Do any of her stories sound like anything you would have done or even thought?  Have you had any friends who have boasted of a real sexual experience?  Have you ever confided in a friend about a sexual experience of your own?  _Nothing _she has ever said sounds even remotely like what a sexually experienced person would have said or done.

One of my favorite stories she has told was about a time she was supposedly at a club, and the sexiest, hottest guy ever was on the dance floor.  He had _two_ sexy babes with him, paying him all kinds of attention.  Chantal managed to make eye contact with him from across the packed dance floor, and for a considerable amount of time they kept making eye contact while they danced.  My favorite part of the story is how she danced her way little by little to where he was dancing, keeping up the eye contact and seducing him with her moves.

Let that sink in for a moment.  This ginormous fat, clumsy oaf somehow managed to work her way across a sweaty dance floor and seduce the hottest guy there with her klutzy deathfatty dance moves.  Wordlessly, he abandons the two sultry ladies he was with to follow Chantal to her car, where she proceeded to almost knock him out with a barrage of farting and sharting (as her story goes)

Anyone here ever pick up a girl or a guy at a club?  Does this story have _any_ ring of truth to it?  She can't even fucking breathe after walking to her car, how the fuck did she manage this trick?  And naturally, there is a scatological conclusion to the story.

Chantal of course claims that she was a lithe, sexy, fucking machine in her 20's, but all photographic evidence of her life that she herself has provided is conclusive proof that she has been a big fat blubberhead since her mid-teens, without interruption.  On other days, when she forgets that she was a skinny hot bitch, she waxes nostalgic for the time in her 20's when she weighed 290, which she says was a "comfortable" weight for her.  

Then there was the time when she had mercy on the class geek, whom she met on the street in her 20's.  After minimal conversation, she obligingly pulled down her pants and bent over, letting him fuck her from behind in a parking lot.  Sure.  How the fuck could she have bent over, and how the fuck could he insert anything shorter than a baseball bat past the dingleberry encrusted fat?  I mean, _come on_...

Most of her stories follow the same trajectory.  She is either the hot temptress who lures men away from gorgeous women, or she is an angel of mercy, who fucks the less fortunate out of the goodness of her sweet heart.  In almost all cases, she has the last laugh, punishing the man with feces and ass gas, since in her heart all men deserve humiliation as payback for all her humiliations in life.

None of her stories contain a hint of passion, sensuality, sexiness, or ecstasy.  She almost never mentions any of the actual mechanics of her sexual acts, and when she does they defy the rules of physics.

She can never keep her stories straight, she re-uses details in multiple stories, her timeline could only exist in eleven dimensions, and she completely "forgot" that she had dozens of lovers in college, which she failed to attend for even two years and was most likely absent from on a chronic basis.

I am not buying one word of any of these stories.  It is possible she fucked Bibi once or twice.  She and Peetz probably fumbled around once or twice (she claims now they won't get back together because (her words) "we don't want to bone each other").  Was there another stinky, furtive fuck with some other loser at some point in her life?  Maybe, but I am willing to doubt it.  Just like she has so many "friends" but provides evidence of only two, she has so many "lovers" but probably had two, and only once or twice apiece.

Where are the photos of all these boyfriends?  Most hyper-promiscuous people have some pics of at least _some_ lovers as mementos, especially in the digital age.  Chantal has nothing.

Nope, Chantal is only a few steps removed from being a fat, shitstained virgin; I will bet my entire fortune on it.  She is pathetic; she wants people to think she is a hot experienced mama, she makes up the dumbest, most implausible stories possible (cribbing from stuff she has seen in teen movies and instagram), and she can't help herself but to infuse all of it with feces and farts.  A normal person would be embarrassed to death by this, but as we have previously established, embarrassment does not seem to be an emotion Chantal has ever felt or experienced.

Sex stories, GTFO.  More like the rantings of a lonely deathfatty who will never know what lovemaking, or even a good fuck, is all about.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 8, 2019)

Chantal is very awkward and insecure. She can’t even eat a meal in her fucking car without her eyes shifting left and right like she’s watching table tennis. She’s very shy. She went to the gym at odd hours to avoid people and drove to a fucking park to walk for 15 minutes instead of hitting the streets for a short walk in the hood.

Any story that involves her being an alpha bitch is a lie.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 8, 2019)

My favorite part of her sexcapades is when she described the best sex she ever had, with the hottest man she'd ever been with, and then casually revealed it was one minute long.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Oct 8, 2019)

What do you mean, the sex stories are a lie? She landed both Peetz and Bibi, men who just ooze virility and charisma.


----------



## wheelpower (Oct 8, 2019)

Still claiming she's "fat and fabulous"


----------



## thejackal (Oct 8, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> Still claiming she's "fat and fabulous"
> 
> View attachment 964095
> 
> View attachment 964096



Christ is she turning tricks roadside now?  WTF.  Who fucking takes pictures by the retaining barrier on the side of the highway?


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Oct 8, 2019)

Those pics look totally stretched out.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Oct 8, 2019)

lol is she pretending it's 2002 and she's a goth or something


----------



## Dutch Courage (Oct 8, 2019)

Peetz is insisting on ass shots again, I notice.


----------



## Sham (Oct 8, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> If only her stories were true...
> 
> Here's what I suspect is the truth: Chantal is not a virgin, but she can count all the times she has been laid with her fingers, can can count all the men she's fucked with one hand with a finger or two chopped off.
> 
> ...



For sure, except I don't doubt she probably got with a couple desperate, gross rednecks in her day. Her old friend that came on here to dish some dirt (Manicunt) said Chantal was a mean girl in school who used to fuck her friends' boyfriends, but that's probably an exaggeration. Maybe a horny classmate or two that just wanted a quick bang. This was back when she was younger and a bit less grotesque, of course.

I wish I could find the video where she talks about when she first got with Bibi. It's a fantastical story that sounds like something out of a bad teen drama, and really illustrates her middle school ideas about what sex and relationships are like. Bibi was at the club with another girl before they were exclusively together and Chantal magically shows up and finds him. After a dramatic fight, they both  profess their love for one another, then ride off into the sunset to a hotel to make passionate love all night. At which point she tries to spin a yarn about Bibi expressing how much he loved and accepted her gross body. She tries to elaborate but fails; all she she can come up with is "he said nice things." Probably because nobody has ever said nice things about her gross body, so she couldn't come up with any details to sell this horseshit. 

Can you possibly imagine Bibi ever doing or saying any of this stuff? Maybe with someone he actually likes. Although we've never seem him like that, so who knows?


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 8, 2019)

You're not a "girl" chunktal you're practically middle aged


----------



## clusterfuckk (Oct 8, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> Still claiming she's "fat and fabulous"
> 
> View attachment 964095
> 
> View attachment 964096


When your ass is so wide it stretches your pockets to the side like they are cargo pants.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 8, 2019)

Such a glamorous outfit, and it fits so well, too. And that tattoo? Pure class.


----------



## CHINARED (Oct 8, 2019)

She strikes again.....Thats the ugliest fukn shirt Ive ever seen in my life

OMFG She ticked "Shhhh"









						TACO BELL UNEDITED MUKBANG TOASTED CHEESY CHALUPA BIG BOX
					

#mukbang #tacobell #toastedcheesychalupa Hey guys hey! Join Peetz and I for this edited car mukang. He got a 3-piece KFC meal and I got toasted cheesy chalup...




					youtu.be


----------



## wheelpower (Oct 8, 2019)

Embedded


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 8, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> Still claiming she's "fat and fabulous"
> 
> View attachment 964095
> 
> View attachment 964096


OMG I love that outfit.  What kind of moron would say that?
This is an 'outfit?' Dude.
Dude? Christ.
A too small black shirt with a too small sparkly sleeve cardigan (that couldn't close if her life depended on it) & too small ripped jeans -with what, black tights under it?

As frightening as these pictures are, IRL she must scare people. Well, Halloween is just around the corner.
And if her IG is still private, hashtags don't matter. She is so dumb.

ETA: 4 minutes into her video & I'm sick already. First, she is enormous. Not fat. Not obese. But enormous. Elephant size enormous.
And touching the food & her hair 
Why does she keep pulling her hair forward? Is she under the illusion that it hides her enormous head?
Did I mention she's enormous?
What comes after that, cause we're close. Yikes.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 8, 2019)

Our beauty mid-tic.


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Oct 8, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 964130
> 
> Our beauty mid-tic.


This was unedited, so she had to leave it in. She must do it EVERY time she eats!!  She is just so fucking weird.  That was an aggressive one too.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 8, 2019)

Such a beauty...



Spoiler


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Oct 8, 2019)

Remember everyone, Chantal's surgery wasn't cancelled because she's a glutton who eats like this multiple times a day. The doctor was just busy, okay???


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Oct 8, 2019)

Before La Creatura deletes it, I thought I should snag it.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Oct 8, 2019)

Man, if Peetz keeps up with this mukbang shit, he's going to be as fat as Chintal.


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Oct 8, 2019)

I just wish Peetz would close his mouth when he chews!!!  And, if that wasn’t bad enough, he opens his mouth & sticks his fingers in his mouth up to the knuckles & picks his fucking teeth!!  Nasty


DelicateMageflower said:


> Man, if Peetz keeps up with this mukbang shit, he's going to be as fat as Chintal.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 8, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> Man, if Peetz keeps up with this mukbang shit, he's going to be as fat as Chintal.



It's possible he has even worst taste in food.  KFC fucking chicken again?  Bruh I'd just go with the Taco Smell if those are the options.  Chantal is slowly fattening him up, isn't she?

They are both disgusting @Big Al's Crusty Sty with peetz constantly licking his fingers instead of using a napkin and all the little bits kept getting stuck in his beard.  Trim that shit man it looks awful.  Peetz looks like a NEET but I guess he actually works a job, huh.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 8, 2019)

I’m honestly trying to figure out how this is possible.



Her jeans look like a pretty tight fit, yet she somehow managed to squeeze her massive belly into them. I have some relatively stretchy “skinny fit” jeans but nowhere near stretchy enough to accommodate a massive FUPA. What kind of sorcery is this.


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Oct 8, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> Still claiming she's "fat and fabulous"
> 
> View attachment 964095
> 
> View attachment 964096


God, I can almost smell the second picture.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 8, 2019)

Hadn’t seen this posted earlier... I can’t remember who said she had a humiliation fetish but I’m kinda starting to get onboard with that theory:






Spoiler: Other recent Instagram pics


----------



## SodaLove (Oct 8, 2019)

Time stamp for the shh tic? I can’t stand videos with Peetz

-edit: never mind. It didn’t take long lol. It’s at the 4:00 min mark in case you don’t want to watch this shit.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Oct 8, 2019)

Summary: because I hate myself

fear of demonetization, Peetz believes that YouTube is appealing to Nazis
got a big ol' greasy Big Box containing a cheesy chalupa and got fully loaded fries as a side as well as "Cinnabon Delights" for dessert
eating in an empty parking lot of a pets store
Peetz got KFC
Peetz is chewing like an exceptional toddler, spilling food with each bite
first bite, first tic
Peetz is visibly uncomfortable at the sight of it
like usual, they have absolutely zero chemistry and have no common interests therefore none of their conversations advance past "oh, that's nice" or "sure, that's cool I guess"
they discuss childhood fears: Peetz was scared of heights and Bobby was scared of everything (and still is)
did I mention that both of their chewing patterns are repulsive?
Peetz does not believe in ghosts, he thinks "people are seeing things"
Chantal tries to tell a joke, but bursts into a coughing fit instead
Bobby bought her eatin' tray from Amazon, Peetz claims that Amazon is evil
Peetz being the SJW cuck he is, thinks all billionaires and corporations are evil
according to him, human beings cannot comprehend the concept of a "billion of something"
in my opinion, Peetz is somehow more insufferable than Bobby was in this video


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 8, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> I’m honestly trying to figure out how this is possible.
> View attachment 964148
> 
> Her jeans look like a pretty tight fit, yet she somehow managed to squeeze her massive belly into them. I have some relatively stretchy “skinny fit” jeans but nowhere near stretchy enough to accommodate a massive FUPA. What kind of sorcery is this.



There's got to be a ton of spandex in them, that simple really. They must wear more like leggings that jeans. I bet after a day of wearing them they're stretched all to fuck and sagging like crazy until she washes them again.


----------



## Free the Pedos (Oct 8, 2019)

Her “shhhhh” tic is horrifying, like a trait a writer would give a murderer in a movie. Especially the fact that she follows it up with “I said sshhh!” Like she’s addressing a demon only visible to her or a manifestation of her mental illness.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 8, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> Such a beauty...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Serial Grapist said:


> Hadn’t seen this posted earlier... I can’t remember who said she had a humiliation fetish but I’m kinda starting to get onboard with that theory:
> 
> View attachment 964155
> 
> ...


Well, that's weird. Those IG pics don't look anything like the one Captain Ahab just posted. Must be something wrong with my computer. Or my eyes.
#FatIsSoFabIHaveToPhotoshopMyPictures #FatIsSoBeautifulIEditItOut #ImLyingAboutMySize #AshamedOfMyFat #ThesePicturesLie

ETA: Peetz hates big corporations & evil billionaires, oh, & Amazon. Gee, give me a minute, but where do all his comic books come from? A big evil Corporation perhaps? Hypocrite.


----------



## Haesindang Park (Oct 8, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 964130
> 
> Our beauty mid-tic.



She looks like she's taking a massive shit.


----------



## January Cyst (Oct 8, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> Embedded



Archive





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Oct 8, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> Embedded


Archive of TACO BELL UNEDITED MUKBANG TOASTED CHEESY CHALUPA BIG BOX 10/8/2019




Your browser is not able to display this video.



















As an aside, her insistence on using ALL CAPS for her video titles really grates on me.

Edit: Ninja'd by @January Cyst REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## GremlinKween (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 8, 2019)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> Summary: because I hate myself
> 
> fear of demonetization, Peetz believes that YouTube is appealing to Nazis
> got a big ol' greasy Big Box containing a cheesy chalupa and got fully loaded fries as a side as well as "Cinnabon Delights" for dessert
> ...



Oh Peetz. When will you learn that true idiocy, like true love, transcends politics and ideology? The things you say are stupid, even to a bleeding-heart like me.

Also: Close your goddamn mouth when you chew. You're giving the proletariat a bad name.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Oct 8, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> Embedded



She consumed 1,460 calories in less than 10 minutes. Tasty!

Edit: omg she has another burrito I didn’t notice. Lets add another 400 calories for good measure. Shhhh!


----------



## irishAzoth (Oct 8, 2019)

archive of the tic my god the look she makes when she says "I said shhh" is horrifying




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Pargon (Oct 8, 2019)

thejackal said:


> Christ is she turning tricks roadside now?  WTF.  Who fucking takes pictures by the retaining barrier on the side of the highway?


Girl's gotta eat.


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 8, 2019)

I’d like a psychiatrist to diagnose that tic and explain it. It’s the weirdest thing I’ve ever seen. I used to work with a guy who had Tourette’s and nothing he did was that bizarre.

If it was just the “shhh” than I could assume it’s some fat girl orgasm sound over food, like a sneeze. But the fact she turns her eyes and says “I said shhhh” makes it something more sinister.

That woman is fucked in the head.

And enormous. She’s getting fatter before our eyes. She’s close to Amber territory and will surpass her if she keeps this up.
I’ve been patiently waiting for Amber’s bedbound saga but I’m thinking Chantel is going to get there first.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 8, 2019)

She’s uploaded a new community post. Looks like she won’t be uploading a new video until Friday:


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 8, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> She’s uploaded a new community post. Looks like she won’t be uploading a new video until Friday:
> 
> View attachment 964321



I'm a little surprised "All of the Above" isn't an option, tbh.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Oct 8, 2019)

I was curious about Biggest Mikey's channel stats, especially after that whole chimpout Chantal had about him, so I looked at his socialblade stats and it's hilarious:






"All this drama is not my fault. These reaction channels just need to mind their own business." - Chantal Marie Sarault


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Oct 8, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> She’s uploaded a new community post. Looks like she won’t be uploading a new video until Friday:
> 
> View attachment 964321


I bet the feeders would love an Arby's mukbang. It gives them an idea of what they would be working with. 


Spoiler: GROSS


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 8, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> I’m honestly trying to figure out how this is possible.
> View attachment 964148
> 
> Her jeans look like a pretty tight fit, yet she somehow managed to squeeze her massive belly into them. I have some relatively stretchy “skinny fit” jeans but nowhere near stretchy enough to accommodate a massive FUPA. What kind of sorcery is this.



I’ve wondered if the super-fat hanging fupa set buy xxl maternity pants since they come with a big pouch. Pregnant bellies stick out, not hang down, but I figure maternity wear for women who are already fat might do the trick for massive fupas.

Remember folks these videos are how Chintel has eaten every day for years.


----------



## headlikeafckngorange (Oct 8, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> If it was just the “shhh” than I could assume it’s some fat girl orgasm sound over food, like a sneeze. But the fact she turns her eyes and says “I said shhhh” makes it something more sinister.



I think the first “shh” was the tic, for the reasons you described; and the “i said shhh” part was her fat low iq attempt to cover it up.


----------



## raritycunt (Oct 8, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> Still claiming she's "fat and fabulous"
> 
> View attachment 964095
> 
> View attachment 964096



She looks like she has metal forearms in the first photo, is she the new Winter Soldier or.....?


----------



## RussianBlonde (Oct 8, 2019)

Her neck is gone. She looks like her head is melting into her torso. Her giant watermelon head is so enormous and heavy she looks like she has a hump or some other deformation. 










I was also gonna ask. Does anyone pay attention to the comments this obviously mentally ill woman leaves for  Jabba? I remember they used to email each other and Chantal would always heart this freaks comments but she doesn't anymore.


----------



## Zenzu (Oct 8, 2019)

headlikeafckngorange said:


> I think the first “shh” was the tic, for the reasons you described; and the “i said shhh” part was her fat low iq attempt to cover it up.


The "I said shh" is a part of the tic too though which makes it even creepier.






I'm convinced she does actually do this all the time and edits it out.


----------



## ObeseScreamingBlackMan (Oct 8, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 964130
> 
> Our beauty mid-tic.



She looks like a super- turbo-fat Dick Butkus.  

Except instead of politely telling the opposing team’s offense how they’re about to be murdered, she’s telling a chalupa it’s about to be obliterated.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 8, 2019)

Zenzu said:


> The "I said shh" is a part of the tic too though which makes it even creepier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno. The initial "shhh" could be a tic, but the "I said shh!" part seems really... intentional.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 8, 2019)

Unpopular opinion but I'm still not convinced it's a tic at all, but rather something she thinks is cute


----------



## Painted Pig (Oct 8, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> I dunno. The initial "shhh" could be a tic, but the "I said shh!" part seems really... intentional.


She used to do it a lot in older videos and the "I said shh!!" always followed "shh!!" the exact same way every time. I think they're both part of the same psychotic tic. It was hilarious seeing it again today. Peetz didn't react so she probably still does it all the time.


----------



## raritycunt (Oct 8, 2019)

RussianBlonde said:


> Her neck is gone. She looks like her head is melting into her torso. Her giant watermelon head is so enormous and heavy she looks like she has a hump or some other deformation.
> 
> View attachment 964500View attachment 964501View attachment 964502
> 
> ...



Yeah she comments multiple times every single video and she’s annoying as fuck


----------



## fatfuck (Oct 8, 2019)

thejackal said:


> Christ is she turning tricks roadside now?  WTF.  Who fucking takes pictures by the retaining barrier on the side of the highway?



i've read some horror stories from truckers about lot lizards but experience with her would probably top all of that.

imagine you're willing to put up with all kinds of nasty shit just to get some quick satisfaction. you pull up and soon you see a silhouette of what appears to be an injured sasquatch slowly walking towards you.

"i'll do anything for fries and a burger!"


----------



## DongMiguel (Oct 8, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Unpopular opinion but I'm still not convinced it's a tic at all, but rather something she thinks is cute



Definitely disagree. It's clear Chantal is embarrassed by it. It's probably one thing she actually does get embarrassed by and she tries to cover it with the 'shh...I said shh...'. Even her face after the tic shows that embarrassment.

I absolutely think it's a tic that she has no control over.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 8, 2019)

headlikeafckngorange said:


> I think the first “shh” was the tic, for the reasons you described; and the “i said shhh” part was her fat low iq attempt to cover it up.





GargoyleGorl said:


> I dunno. The initial "shhh" could be a tic, but the "I said shh!" part seems really... intentional.





Painted Pig said:


> She used to do it a lot in older videos and the "I said shh!!" always followed "shh!!" the exact same way every time. I think they're both part of the same psychotic tic. It was hilarious seeing it again today. Peetz didn't react so she probably still does it all the time.





Zenzu said:


> The "I said shh" is a part of the tic too though which makes it even creepier.
> I'm convinced she does actually do this all the time and edits it out.



I'm with Painted and Zenzu. I think they're both part of the same tic. To me, the most disturbing part is the facial tic between the first and second shh. It involves her eyebrows, nose, and mouth. It's displayed really well in the final tic in that tic compilation video. The intensity of the tic seems to vary. The final one in the compilation and the one from today are like the full version - extended eye close before, very defined involuntary facial movements after the first shh, and completed with the second shh.

I love that the place they settled on, after specifically looking for a background for a cool picture for IG, was the side of the road against the guard rail.


----------



## Painted Pig (Oct 8, 2019)

RussianBlonde said:


> Her neck is gone. She looks like her head is melting into her torso. Her giant watermelon head is so enormous and heavy she looks like she has a hump or some other deformation.
> 
> View attachment 964500View attachment 964501View attachment 964502
> 
> ...


her and another freak Gina Kraushaar always leave long overly supportive messages like this on every video. Cuntal never seems to reply. I really just don't get it.

edit: I'm gay


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 9, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> I'm with Painted and Zenzu. I think they're both part of the same tic. To me, the most disturbing part is the facial tic between the first and second shh. It involves her eyebrows, nose, and mouth. It's displayed really well in the final tic in that tic compilation video. The intensity of the tic seems to vary. The final one in the compilation and the one from today are like the full version - extended eye close before, very defined involuntary facial movements after the first shh, and completed with the second shh.
> 
> I love that the place they settled on, after specifically looking for a background for a cool picture for IG, was the side of the road against the guard rail.



The twitching and the initial "shh" might be involuntary. However, in the tic from today's video, she's absolutely talking to _someone _ when she does the "I said shh!" bit. Whether it's for the benefit of Peetz, the camera, or the voices in her head, I couldn't say. But she stops, looks at Peetz, raises an eyebrow and then says it with normal intonation, so it just doesn't seem tic-like to me.

Just my take on it.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Oct 9, 2019)

I am voting that the "I said shhh" is  an OCD-ish response to a tic that has now _become_ part of the tic.  Her eyes get all glassy and unfocused and bugged out, as if something neurological is misfiring whenever she does it, and I don't think she can fake that.  Especially if you watch the compilation, and the half-dozen or so times that missed the compilation.  It is wack.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 9, 2019)

I guess what I don't understand is if it's a tic, why does she always smile and giggle afterwards? Clearly pleased with herself.


----------



## pecan (Oct 9, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> I guess what I don't understand is if it's a tic, why does she always smile and giggle afterwards? Clearly pleased with herself.


I think it's what some other people have said- just a way to cover up and try to soften the blow of the tic/play it off. It absolutely does not work, but she's an extremely controlling person and is doing what she can to not seem like she has done something involuntary. If I'm remembering correctly, she also didn't giggle/laugh afterwards in a lot of early instances, almost as if she didn't really think about her tic or notice it was odd. The attention it got in her comments made her start editing it out sometimes (just speculation, since it stopped appearing for a while) and also made her act more amused when it did happen, because when she's in this stage of the cycle she's very smug about everything and wants to rub it in the audience's face by doing things her commenters don't like.


----------



## A borscht-on (Oct 9, 2019)

Off tic-topic (it fucks me up so much, I can't even watch when she does it), is anyone else just saying "fuck it" to Hamberlynn and concentrating on Chintal?  In a deranged, preposterous way, Chantal has won.  She is the mukbingbong queen now, the obese empress, the one to keep tabs on and speculate on endlessly.  ALR is boring as all hell, while Chantal is steadily *delivering* the sort of content we Kiwis were waiting for.  

...I still can't believe she dunked a Big Mac in a tub of mayo.  I watched it again and again....trying to understand.  Trying to accept that this is how she eats on a normal basis.  I'm still not over that binge, and won't be for quite some time.  ALR shows us floral tents and lies around in filthy bedding eating boiled green beans; Chantal nonchalantly hoovers almost 4,000 calories of McDonald's food for breakfast and dips fries into milkshakes whilst sitting with a tray on her stomach.  She came to battle, she fought valiantly, and she conquered with that mukbang.  Or maybe it was sucking relish out of a packet the other day.  At any rate, I now reside in her newly-acquired kingdom like a good autist.


----------



## Crunchy Smegma (Oct 9, 2019)

A borscht-on said:


> Off tic-topic (it fucks me up so much, I can't even watch when she does it), is anyone else just saying "fuck it" to Hamberlynn and concentrating on Chintal?  In a deranged, preposterous way, Chantal has won.  She is the mukbingbong queen now, the obese empress, the one to keep tabs on and speculate on endlessly.  ALR is boring as all hell, while Chantal is steadily *delivering* the sort of content we Kiwis were waiting for.
> 
> ...I still can't believe she dunked a Big Mac in a tub of mayo.  I watched it again and again....trying to understand.  Trying to accept that this is how she eats on a normal basis.  I'm still not over that binge, and won't be for quite some time.  ALR shows us floral tents and lies around in filthy bedding eating boiled green beans; Chantal nonchalantly hoovers almost 4,000 calories of McDonald's food for breakfast and dips fries into milkshakes whilst sitting with a tray on her stomach.  She came to battle, she fought valiantly, and she conquered with that mukbang.  Or maybe it was sucking relish out of a packet the other day.  At any rate, I now reside in her newly-acquired kingdom like a good autist.



Hamber represents the denial and lying to one's self about being a fat lard while Chantal is clearly somewhat comfortable with her engorging herself.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 9, 2019)

Total disagree. Chantal curates her content across all platforms so it's 100% asspats and she isn't doing anything but gorging herself. It couldn't be more boring.



Man vs persistent rat said:


> Chantal ruins everything she does, at some point she'll go back to undermining her binge content unless her cycles change. If she kept eating gross things at her PC or in her car, she'd have massively more consistent/high views and subs, but she finds every reason to destroy her channel's growth, and she gets wild upset over the kind of audience you'd need to accept in order to become big, as @SAVE TWINKIE! says.



I really hope you're right that she bursts her own bubble at some point because this is boring as fuck. I mean yeah she's a pig, look at her eating like a pig. That was interesting for 2 seconds. Yawn.

Will her mukbangs really be successful though? I'm not sure. I thought someone figured out that it was actually her diet bullshit that helped her channel grow as much as it has.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 9, 2019)

Chantal ruins everything she does, at some point she'll go back to undermining her binge content unless her cycles change. If she kept eating gross things at her PC or in her car in regular videos for years, she'd have massively more consistent/high views and subs, but she finds every reason to destroy her channel's growth, and she gets wild upset over the kind of audience you'd need to accept in order to become big, as @SAVE TWINKIE! says.



SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Will her mukbangs really be successful though? I'm not sure. I thought someone figured out that it was actually her diet bullshit that helped her channel grow as much as it has.


I'm not sure how well she'd do as a diet channel long-term, a lot of the fatties who are on constant diets and never lose weight are fighting for a share of the people who have yet to be alienated by the lack of success, and the moment your struggle is not 'inspiring' or 'relatable' they will move on, and IMO Chantal will never be able to hide her bad personality for long enough not to make people sick of her, since she's _so informed and clever_ about dieting, and yet never loses weight, and will flip her shit over any criticism and unsuccessful diet Youtubers get a lot of it.

Diet Youtubers can draw people into their vlogs with a grand narrative, but Chantal rage-quitting everything keeps resetting that and losing its value. Narrative is also helped by having a social component to the videos, which is where AL is very different to Chantal and has her own extended universe. Chantal also kills narratives by resetting her plans/deleting old videos. You can be a failing weight-loss channel and still draw views if you embrace drama, but Chantal can't do that on many levels.

Mukbangs might make less views than a best-case scenario with weight-loss but it's a more consistent and lazy way to theme a channel, and you can dabble with different types of content (travel/stories) as long as you never betray the audience who wants to see you stuffing your face. Chantal doing extreme mukbangs rather than her boring fast food pickups where she hides that she bought more wouldn't even force her to eat more, she just needs to stop lying about her secret eating and monetise it, although this goes back to her character flaws, and she could never admit to being as disgusting as she actually is


----------



## pecan (Oct 9, 2019)

To each their own, but this has been the most exciting and interesting Chantal phase for me in ages. Not quite as good as the car-selling sister/wife African journey mystery, but... cancelled surgery, completely not giving a fuck, "animals are tasty" videos that don't even have the tics edited out? A _McDonalds mukbang? _I'm eager to see where the train goes next.


----------



## Nicotine Fetish (Oct 9, 2019)

Is she really doing more or less full on mukbang content now? How disgusting. I just don’t see the appeal in shitty fast food. Like, being addicted to food is weird enough. But how can you be “addicted” to gross Taco Bell tacos or whatever lol. Amberlynn eats gross food but at least hers is addicting shit like Ben and jerries, or candy bars, or soda, or whatever. But Chantal just be eating nasty, nasty fast food burgers that look just god fucking awful. And claims she’s addicted to it. Just fucking nasty bro.


----------



## A borscht-on (Oct 9, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Total disagree. Chantal curates her content across all platforms so it's 100% asspats and she isn't doing anything but gorging herself. It couldn't be more boring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not just the demented gorging, though...it's all of it.  All the things we have been stewing and sperging over for weeks now.  The self-imposed destruction of her own channel.  The outrageous lies.  The diets.  The cockroaches.  The "lover" stories that make no sense and the obsession with fecal excrement.  The sweet, phony voice that comes from out of nowhere.  The rudeness and cockiness towards her own viewers.  The Tijuana brow lift that made her bald.  THE TICS, for Christ's sakes!


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 9, 2019)

I'm not saying I want her to _stop_ doing mookBONGs. 

basically I see it like this: she used to have several different types of videos, including delicious chimpouts and delusional diets. now she only does one type: eating. that sucks imo.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Oct 9, 2019)

Whatever the "shhh" thing is, it's certainly really bizzare and offputting. Maybe I'm just crazy, but when I watched those clips of her doing it, I dunno, it was just immensely disconcerting.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 9, 2019)

I do think she's slowed down/run out of phases, she also produces fewer videos than she used to, she's just a lazy bitch who believes her own bs about haydurs and is avoiding everything that could get her criticised. I don't think she can top the year where she had the AL beef ended by the multiple leaving Youtube chimpouts, she is too embarrassed at how against her persona they made her look. It all comes down to her refusing to acknowledge who she is on every level. She isn't the cool girl walking in the park with her friend, she's the opposite. I don't follow much AL, but she at least seems more aware that she is a liar, and can accept it and make videos based on that. Chantal believes her own lies, and cause her to make content to reflect her ideal self, and that content sucks.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Oct 9, 2019)

A borscht-on said:


> Off tic-topic (it fucks me up so much, I can't even watch when she does it), is anyone else just saying "fuck it" to Hamberlynn and concentrating on Chintal?  In a deranged, preposterous way, Chantal has won.  She is the mukbingbong queen now, the obese empress, the one to keep tabs on and speculate on endlessly.  ALR is boring as all hell, while Chantal is steadily *delivering* the sort of content we Kiwis were waiting for.
> 
> ...I still can't believe she dunked a Big Mac in a tub of mayo.  I watched it again and again....trying to understand.  Trying to accept that this is how she eats on a normal basis.  I'm still not over that binge, and won't be for quite some time.  ALR shows us floral tents and lies around in filthy bedding eating boiled green beans; Chantal nonchalantly hoovers almost 4,000 calories of McDonald's food for breakfast and dips fries into milkshakes whilst sitting with a tray on her stomach.  She came to battle, she fought valiantly, and she conquered with that mukbang.  Or maybe it was sucking relish out of a packet the other day.  At any rate, I now reside in her newly-acquired kingdom like a good autist.




They look alike now as well, Chantal being the older version of Amberlynn. For a few second I legit thought this picture was ALR looking rougher (and fatter) than usual.


----------



## Strine (Oct 9, 2019)

I definitely find Chantal more interesting. Amber is self-aware and trolls her viewers, and although her vanity and coterie of special needs LGBT children is amusing, Amber herself is going nowhere. She's just going to game YouTube normies for food and tat money until she dies in her sleep in a year or two. I don't find that engaging. The people AROUND Amber - Density and Fridge, Necky's covetous hillbilly clan et cetera, are more interesting than Amber to me. They're what I head over to that subforum to check up on.

Chantal, meanwhile, is going from one disaster to another, and doing a poor job of hiding it. The fact that we don't get all the details of shit like her surgery or Bibi marrying somebody else makes it even more fun to speculate and gossip. She's got to be about 450lbs, possibly more, but she absolutely will not budge on the narrative of her being ~370, because she's so vain and stupid that she thinks nobody notices that she sizes out of clothes in a span of weeks, and she for some reason thinks there's an appreciable difference in dignity between the two weights, when she's a super morbidly obese fecally incontinent blob at either weight.

Chantal is a complete Nazi with her comment section; we lose some funny comments, but on the other hand we know she's in her car at 5am with a beef sandwich in one hand and a busy, greasy, censuring thumb in the other, because those comments drive her crazy. Amber leaves them up, so although we get to read them, we don't really get any evidence that they bother her (and largely, I don't think they do, at this stage). Amber's also clever enough to know that more comments = more discussion = more views = more money, whereas Chantal deletes snide comments in an effort to preserve her nonexistent dignity - when she's a complete joke anyway - and clearly deems it worth the hindered channel growth. Tell me which of their two channel approaches is funnier.

Amber is vain and delusional, but does realise she's a grotesque gigafattie and is widely regarded as such. She therefore just makes bank off of it to do what she wants. It's cynical and boring. Chantal is way beyond ALR's levels of vanity; she has a psychotic drive to be called pretty and sexy, and she has absolutely no methods of bringing it about except for lying and catfishing. She will only acknowledge her massive obesity in her Fat Acceptance phases, where she'll try to score compliments on IG photos, and even then will try to look as thin as possible, and describe herself in the mildest language possible ("fat" or "chubby" or "big", when she's a 5'2 woman who weighs as much as a grizzly bear). She's more stupid, more narcissistic, and more of a social pariah than ALR, and crucially, unlike ALR, she is absolutely fucking insane.

Chantal is a WAY better cow, IMO.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 9, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Total disagree. Chantal curates her content across all platforms so it's 100% asspats and she isn't doing anything but gorging herself. It couldn't be more boring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree to the extent that the actual eating is by far the least interesting thing about either of them. I don't care about deathfats per se, and I can't deal with the disgusting eating noises. Watching her eat 40,000 calories doesn't really do it for me. Watching her eat 40,000 calories while insisting she's healthy, her totally unrelated surgery was totally cancelled for no real reason, and she's actually suuuuuper beautiful and sane and in control and shut up Bibi is her rock -- THAT'S fun for me.

I'm here for the self-defeating delusion and peripheral insanity. AL is actually slightly more interesting to me these days because while she has a pretty good handle on the trolling situation, she's clearly losing control of the rest of her life and that's causing her to lose her grip online, slowly but surely. Chantal has never been good at anything, and she's really dialed up the crazy lately on top of that -- which is also great.

It just seems like a lot of obese chickens are coming home to roost, and I'm enjoying watching the flock settle.


----------



## raritycunt (Oct 9, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> They look alike now as well, Chantal being the older version of Amberlynn. For a few second I legit thought this picture was ALR looking rougher (and fatter) than usual.
> 
> View attachment 964656



It’s a small thing but I hate how she plays with her hair while she’s also eating with her hands, like god damn girl just put your hair in a bun while you eat so it’s not in the way. Her ruffling up her hair then touching her food is just super gross.

edited: spelling


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Oct 9, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> It’s a small thing but I hate how she plays with her hair while she’s also eating with her hands, like god same girl just put your hair in a bun while you eat so it’s not in the way. Her ruffling up her hair then touching her food is just super gross.


Not to mention she's getting food in her hair and shoe polish on her hands.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 9, 2019)

She's done the "I said shh!" numerous times when she's alone. When asked about it in a comment, she said herself it's a tic. She's done it with Rina and Peetz, but it is directed to neither of them.

I left AL for Chantal long, long ago. AL's fucked up, but she accepts that most of the time, admits it sometimes, and elicits sympathy from me. Chantal does none of the above. Chantal is truly evil where Amber's just a personality disordered food addict resulting from a traumatic childhood with addict genes. The last actual non-fan-manufactured drama from Amber was years ago, tbh. Amber's comment section is stupid, too. It used to be funny, witty, etc. Now it's just the same morons saying the same shit over and over again, and not entertaining in the least. Amber's haters developed their own echo chamber of stupidity while laughing at hers.

Chantal does an excellent job at fucking over her own channel, so I'm not concerned about her gaining popularity. If she did, though, I would be worried her channel would go the way of Amber's and lose most of its appeal.


----------



## Beluga (Oct 9, 2019)

The way she tries to pick like 10 fries with her fork at the same time because she just can't help but shove as much food as she can in the shortest time possible is something out of this world. Also gotta love the riveting and inspiring conversations she has with Peetz, one can only aspire to one day develop a connection with another person like these two have. 

I have to say, even though her mukbangs are disgusting to watch, I'm loving this phase of the cycle. She's been churning out so many videos in such a short span and all of them are for the most part hilarious. Please Chantal, keep going. Speaking of cycles, I think this phase could last a bit longer than usual but we all know that a chimpout and a diet are on the horizon. Have faith, kiwis, have faith.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Oct 9, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> When your ass is so wide it stretches your pockets to the side like they are cargo pants.



Somehow I think Momokun has a bigger ass, and those aren't words I ever thought I'd be typing.


----------



## sgtpepper (Oct 9, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> i've read some horror stories from truckers about lot lizards but experience with her would probably top all of that.
> 
> imagine you're willing to put up with all kinds of nasty shit just to get some quick satisfaction. you pull up and soon you see a silhouette of what appears to be an injured sasquatch slowly walking towards you.
> 
> "i'll do anything for fries and a burger!"



Such a vision. True embodiment of beauty at every size and health at every size. 

It’s obvious BiBi isn’t intimate with Chantal so she needs to talk about sex so much to relive her once “active” sex life.


----------



## raritycunt (Oct 9, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> She's done the "I said shh!" numerous times when she's alone. When asked about it in a comment, she said herself it's a tic. She's done it with Rina and Peetz, but it is directed to neither of them.
> 
> I left AL for Chantal long, long ago. AL's fucked up, but she accepts that most of the time, admits it sometimes, and elicits sympathy from me. Chantal does none of the above. Chantal is truly evil where Amber's just a personality disordered food addict resulting from a traumatic childhood with addict genes. The last actual non-fan-manufactured drama from Amber was years ago, tbh. Amber's comment section is stupid, too. It used to be funny, witty, etc. Now it's just the same morons saying the same shit over and over again, and not entertaining in the least. Amber's haters developed their own echo chamber of stupidity while laughing at hers.
> 
> Chantal does an excellent job at fucking over her own channel, so I'm not concerned about her gaining popularity. If she did, though, I would be worried her channel would go the way of Amber's and lose most of its appeal.



Ambers comments are literally multiple people saying “here faster than...*insert beanbag in a hurry comment*


----------



## dismissfrogs (Oct 9, 2019)

sgtpepper said:


> to relive her once “active” sex life.



Man, who doesn't wanna be underage and black out drunk while guys molest you?

Chantal was surely living the dream in that one picture she loves to post.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Oct 9, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> her and another freak Gina Kraushaar always leave long overly supportive messages like this on every video. Cuntal never seems to reply. I really just don't get it.
> 
> edit: I'm gay


That Gina person is always in her Instagram comments. I have often suspected it’s Chantal herself.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Oct 9, 2019)

I think the tic started off as a response to family members telling her that she was eating too much as a child. It progressed to her conscience telling her the same thing. It has become ritual at this point. 

She might have sort of disorder that combines OCD and poor impulse control which directly translates to her tales of wanton sexual encounters with the dregs of Canada that, true or not, are reputation killers as well as her food driven hedonism. Ottawa should be happy that she prefers eating to starting fires. Whether it is a personality disorder or something like Tourettes is a fascinating mystery. The touching of her hair, the licking, the tee hees, obsession over curating her comments and attacking people across YT, the chimpouts, and her indecisiveness could all have something to do with this. Tourettes is actually very complex it's not just some eye tics and inappropriate noises and phrases. For some the obsessions can mimic psychosis and OCD plays a huge part.  She is hugely fat and generally gross so it just amplifies the nasty and creep factor.  

I imagine her family has been embarrassed by her behavior, not just the fat and eating, for most of her life. Maybe that is part of the reason they are so eager to essentially buy her off. Which of course translated to enabling and the creation of Godzilla of the North. I also imagine she has been virtually socially isolated for most of her life. If anyone hung around with her that wasn't exceptional or using her for her car or grandma's cash, it was for the same reason we hang out with her- quality trainwreck entertainment. Her behaviors have mostly brought her derision and disdain. Her family clearly gave up on getting her help or encouraging her to change. They just accepted that's the way she is and they deal by either ignoring it or getting her in and out of their space as fast as possible. It's why she has such a huge chip on her hump shoulder.  it's everyone else that has a problem, certainly not her.

I also don't think that she has ever been truthful with a doctor in her life. Nor were her parents. Add in her inherent cuntiness and know it all attitude (which is why she is truly disliked) and she has zero chance to ever get mentally well or lose weight. Good news for us as she is bound to provide quality lolcow material as long as her internal organs don't fail.


----------



## sweetie_squad_4_lyfe (Oct 9, 2019)

Botched Tit Job said:


> Am I the only one that think the people on the "there never was a surgery" conspiracy train are exceptional? Like of course she wasn't nervous, she LOVES the attention that comes with being sick/injured/generally unwell. She was about to get everything she always wanted.





SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> I guess what I don't understand is if it's a tic, why does she always smile and giggle afterwards? Clearly pleased with herself.


it seems to me like its more of an awkward, embarrassed smile. which is why she does that nervous laugh afterwards.



Lisa Anna said:


> They look alike now as well, Chantal being the older version of Amberlynn. For a few second I legit thought this picture was ALR looking rougher (and fatter) than usual.
> 
> View attachment 964656


i think shes a better lolcow not just cus she posts a lot but also cus she gets Mad at the Internet (tm) everytime she gets a negative comment. amber leaves her negative comments there n doesnt really care but cuntal deletes and throws tantrums. you KNOW youre pissing her off. and its fucking hilarious.


----------



## foodiebloobie (Oct 9, 2019)

She is growing rapidly! She has so clearly put on weight at such a rapid rate it would concern anyone else but she is just living in her delusion.

That SHH tic really freaked me out this time around. I was watching her video in my living room when my partner stopped what he was doing to ask me wtf she was doing.  It looks like Peetz is all too familiar with the tic based on how he reacted to it. It's still awkward as fuck for the both of them.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Oct 9, 2019)

Strine said:


> I definitely find Chantal more interesting. Amber is self-aware and trolls her viewers



This is my feeling too.  I embarked on this career of deathfatty viewing with Amberlynn, and I didn't get Chantal at first.  Chantal just seemed so monotonous and dumb that I didn't realize the entertainment value at first.

After Amberlynn's 2018 bacchanal in the motel room at Pride, her last great episode, I just found myself bored with her and annoyed at the self-awareness.  At about the same time, Chantal was wrapping up her colossal fail at her Weight Transformation series and getting chimpy.  I barely even tune in to Amberlynn anymore, but I almost never skip a Chantal entry.

For me, Chantal wins on all fronts.  She is arguably even more dumb in a lot of ways.  Her mood swings are outrageous.  She's funnier looking.  Her self-importance is lulzy.  Her chimpouts are spectacular.  Her life is more pathetic despite having a better support network.  Her delusions of grandeur are the stuff of legend.  Her lies are mind boggling.  Her conflict between wanting to be a skinny, sexy influencer and wanting to stuff herself with the most awful food possible creates tension and drama.  All this makes her one of the most prized cows on the farm, and it is why her thread has outgrown that of almost anyone else.  It is why I am still here.

That said, I do fear she is slipping.  Just watching her eat and grunt out an approximation of a fake story or just make random asides to Peetz gets very tiresome. There's not enough material for episode writeups even. I am hanging in there because this will not be forever.  Something has gotta give, and when it does, it will be good.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Oct 9, 2019)

sgtpepper said:


> Such a vision. True embodiment of beauty at every size and health at every size.
> 
> It’s obvious BiBi isn’t intimate with Chantal so she needs to talk about sex so much to relive her once “active” sex life.


I am not sure anyone could be intimate with Chimptal; short of using a jack and a broomstick.
IMO anyway.


----------



## Dangerhair (Oct 9, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> Those pics look totally stretched out.


The writing on the Smart Centres sign behind her is all squashed together, abd the guardrail bolts look elliptical as well, definitely some fuckery there


----------



## DongMiguel (Oct 9, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> I think the tic started off as a response to family members telling her that she was eating too much as a child. It progressed to her conscience telling her the same thing. It has become ritual at this point.



Agreed. I wondered the same thing over a year ago:



DongMiguel said:


> I wonder if Chantal's 'shh' tic when she eats is rooted in her childhood. She's always been obese, so, maybe when she was younger, and overeating, her mom or someone would yell at her for eating too much and she'd instinctively just 'shh' them while stuffing her face - and now it's just become something she can't control? I don't know. It's an odd tic, especially when it only happens when she eats apparently.



Chantal is more interesting than AL because she engages with the trolls, which causes total meltdowns and feeds her insanity. AL occasionally will have bouts of this, where she claims she's quitting YT or gets tangled up with some of the so-called 'haters' and trolls on her channel, but for the most part, she ignores 'em and just blissfully lives her life almost completely unaware of the actual damage she's doing to her body.

When Chantal's channel initially started, it wasn't that exciting. Certainly not worthy of having its own thread here. In fact, this thread initially started as posts in the mukbang thread (you can see the remnants of it on the first page) but Chantal mostly just ate on camera and told absurd stories. Then she started building a following and actually selling the idea she would become healthy - even starting a specific weight-loss channel (the bitch actually started multiple channels, including one where she would play video games). Of course, because it's Chantal, she never stuck to it and the entertainment value increased solely because she would go into manic episodes, delete videos, renege on promises and all that fun stuff.

The first time I really remember Chantal doing this was back in 2017. She visited home and promised to take a tour of the area she grew up in and during the video tour she mentioned she was done doing mukbangs. I think it was around the time of this video from March, 2017:






It's also the first time we're introduced to Peetz, I believe.

Regardless, the video has since been deleted (surprise!) but she turned around and did a mukbang the next day. I remember this so well because it was the first time it hit me, after watching her channel for a couple months, that she was bat-shit insane.

One thing I think also makes Chantal entertaining is that she isn't afraid to eat a shit-ton of food on camera. When AL does a mukbang, it's generally not an obscene amount of food. Certainly she hasn't filmed her binges. Chantal, though? There was that spell a couple years ago where she literally drove around town filming a late-night binge.

So, kudos to Chantal for being so fucking insane that she is more entertaining than a YTer who gained like 300 pounds since she started her 'weight-loss journey' years ago.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 9, 2019)

Well since it's apparently "_your journey with the deathfatz_" day on this thread I'll say at least none of you fuckers has the indignity of being quoted on the first page of this thread as saying "_chantal seems like a genuinely decent person_" and "_has some redeeming qualities._"

How wrong I was.  Didn't take her long to show her true colors.



Spoiler: SHAME SHAME


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 9, 2019)

I’m gonna quickly break down what’s been going on between LifebyJen and Chantal since yesterday juuust in case this descends into an epic chimpout...

so like 15 hours ago , LifebyJen posted this on her youtube community tab:

Chantal seems to have taken this personally and in her infinite wisdom decided to respond:


Since then, Chantal has flooded her PRIVATE Instagram account with various posts promoting fat acceptance/sneak dissing Jen :





  

That’s all for now...I Assume Chantal is still sleeping off her anger and I will update if anything else unfolds once she’s back online.
—————————————————————-
UPDATE: Jen’s response


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Oct 9, 2019)

We can debate the "Shhhhhhhhttt" tic back and forth but surprised it hasn't been pointed out that today  yesterday we saw a new cycle sign.  The new clothes, the false lashes, new shoes... Chantal got her Youtube bucks and is on a binge.  She's going to crash in about a week or two. She's on a manic binge swing.


----------



## Or Else What (Oct 9, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> We can debate the "Shhhhhhhhttt" tic back and forth but surprised it hasn't been pointed out that today  yesterday we saw a new cycle sign.  The new clothes, the false lashes, new shoes... Chantal got her Youtube bucks and is on a binge.  She's going to crash in about a week or two. She's on a manic binge swing.


Chantal's new stream of Feederbux is now flowing in nicely. She has been blatantly fishing for such fattyfuckerfunds for several weeks now.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Oct 9, 2019)

While I'm not a DeathbyJen fan, I do hope that she does lose a couple hundred pounds. It would piss Cuntal off sooooo much. Cuntal is able to act superior to those that are or whom she perceives as fatter and have less advantages than her. She is simply acting like a HAES twat when a fellow fatty "turns" or at least acknowledges that being several hundred pounds overweight is unhealthy and nasty AF.  Actively getting healthy is a far better expression of self love rather than just accepting that an early death is around the corner because you can't put down the Chalupas, pizza, Beef n Cheddars, and blocks of cheese. I would love Jen to be the cause of an epic chimpout. I have a feeling this is gonna get good because she cannot control the rage. Chantal will make a video or community post and everyone will pounce on her ass.

ETA- It also looks like Chantal is dispensing diet and nutrition advice. So where exactly are we on the cycle chart? It's all become a blur for me.


----------



## Beluga (Oct 9, 2019)

Watching her old videos you can clearly see a huge difference between the old Chantal and current Chantal (apart from the obvious fact that she's packed on god knows how much weight): her energy levels. She was still obese back then, but compared to now she's full on energetic and it doesn't take her 15 seconds to string three words together to make a sentence, even while doing her mukbangs. Food has rotten her brain in a really short time. She also seemed happier, more confident - but also a lot bitchier.

ETA in the video @DongMiguel posted Chantal introduces Peetz for the first time to us. She says they're going to have dinner but she's still full from her lunch. In true Chantal fashion, she has all-you-can-eat coleslaw, cream of chicken soup, three breaded chicken filets with sweet potato french fries + gravy + maple sauce + another unspecified yellowish sauce AND maple cake. Fucking hell Chantal, please never change!


----------



## January Cyst (Oct 9, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> I’d like a psychiatrist to diagnose that tic and explain it. It’s the weirdest thing I’ve ever seen. I used to work with a guy who had Tourette’s and nothing he did was that bizarre.
> 
> If it was just the “shhh” than I could assume it’s some fat girl orgasm sound over food, like a sneeze. But the fact she turns her eyes and says “I said shhhh” makes it something more sinister.



It's likely caused by social isolation.
Chantal doesn't interact with anyone aside from the drive-thru dude and Peetz (I would be surprised if she spoke more than 10 words a day with Malan).
A lot of people have weird tics and mannerisms, but they correct them because being in social situations makes it more obvious (if she did that at work, people would either look at her or ask her what's going on).
Chances are that she's not even aware that she's been doing these things (including other faux-pas such as eating with your mouth open.
I've encountered this kind of behavior several times with shut-ins and it has really nothing to do with intellect or upbringing, it's just not having the "mirror" of other normal people in your life, although it might be compounded by other mental issues in her case.
She has no healthy social interactions in her life, Peetz is dull as dishwater and doesn't care about her, Malan is the same and the only other contact she has is through social media where she censors everything with righteous indignation.
I'm fairly certain that she's broken off contact with everyone in her family who dispenses some common sense and doesn't walk on egg shells around her.


----------



## smoohead (Oct 9, 2019)

She's nothing but a bitchy cheerleader trapped in a fat girl body with underlying psychosis.


----------



## KitsuneEyes (Oct 9, 2019)

She included and gave an  to _hayder_ comment in her last video. The whale is ready to explode, maybe even the next week; better grab my


----------



## Sham (Oct 9, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> View attachment 965072



God, she's so annoyingly full of shit. You don't do this, fatass. I love how she just took the examples from the post and was like, "Yup, this is what I do" and then blathers on some googled facts in her usual know-it-all fashion. First of all, the post is saying you're supposed to choose ONE thing from those choices to eat before bed, not the full meal you mention of fruits AND veggies AND a protein AND nuts. Second, we all know you down a trough of sugar and grease before passing out in a food coma, not any of this shit.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Oct 9, 2019)

Sham said:


> First of all, the post is saying you're supposed to choose ONE thing from those choices to eat before bed, not the full meal you mention of fruits AND veggies AND a protein AND nuts. Second, we all know you down a trough of sugar and grease before passing out in a food coma, not any of this shit.



Guess the OP should have also bolded the "or" part!


----------



## Dutch Courage (Oct 9, 2019)

I get it now.  This whole FA charade is not a negation of the kookoo diet stage of her cycle.  It _is_ the kookoo diet phase of her cycle.  Which means it is replete with wordy, nonsensical memes, know-it-all lectures, and flatulent boasts.

It took me awhile to figure out why things weren't going as they always do, but now I realize they are.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 9, 2019)

The fat oaf ate at Starbucks three hours ago, and is now at a restaurant. A candlelit dinner with James? Maybe her mom/aunt. She's definitely not out with Malan.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Oct 9, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> View attachment 965071



Yeah your family and friends just treat you like shit because you’re fat and they’re part of this obviously fat-phobic society in which most people are fat.

Wow the Fat Acceptance is getting strong in this one. Yeah, to some degree, people will treat you better the better you look. But to attribute 100% of people’s change in attitude towards you to vanity or “fat-phobia” is really reaching.

Fat girls are always mad. It’s a stereotype because it’s true. Fat bitches be mad because they’re hangry, sweaty and uncomfortable all the time. Body is crying out for help because they can’t stop eating and they’ll get a headache anytime they’re not shoving in the carbs for that blood sugar spike.
Friends and family don’t want to be around that shit.

If they lost weight virtually all these problems would be gone, along with the fat bitch syndrome. They’d be happier because they’re alleviating stress and anxiety through exercise and healthy diet. Everyday tasks are now a breeze like they should be. Body is rockin now so self confidence skyrockets and it shows outwardly. Every aspect of life becomes easier if you’re not lugging around an extra 300lbs. They become friendlier, more approachable and agreeable to everyone.

At least in most cases. I doubt if (BIG if) Chantal lost the weight her attitude would change. She’d still be a classless rude asshole.

Edit: Also lol @ needing to feed her body healthy calories to burn for repairing before bed. Meanwhile she has literal hundreds of pounds of excess calories to use all over her body. The level of re.tardation is unbelievable.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 9, 2019)

Dolmades might be the only halfway decent food she eats.  But of course they are shockingly high in calories then you realize it's basically rice, maybe meat, spices and a grape leaf covered in oil.

450 cals in her dainty gorl protein box, much needed after working out I'm sure.


----------



## Zenzu (Oct 9, 2019)

You deliberately doing that shit would be even weirder chantal. But you're clearly lying, every time it happens you can see the build up before she finally blurts it out. Maybe is a vocal expression of her foodgasm.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 9, 2019)

I knew it


----------



## wheelpower (Oct 9, 2019)

Can't forget dessert!


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Oct 9, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> Can't forget dessert!
> 
> View attachment 965555


What the fuck is that?


----------



## Salade Nicoise (Oct 9, 2019)

Kamov Ka-52 said:


> What the fuck is that?


Baklava.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 9, 2019)

By now with her old cycles she'd already be mentioning a diet, I think she has given up, possibly prompted by chickening out of the surgery. The 500lb odyssey begins.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Oct 9, 2019)

Salade Nicoise said:


> Baklava.


That's supposed to be baklava? Christ, that's fucking disgusting looking.


----------



## sweetie_squad_4_lyfe (Oct 9, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> By now with her old cycles she'd already be mentioning a diet, I think she has given up, possibly prompted by chickening out of the surgery. The 500lb odyssey begins.


how high do u think shell get before she croaks? 700?


----------



## Dutch Courage (Oct 9, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> I knew it



Surely you are not going to take what she says at face value, are you? That _never_ works.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 9, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Surely you are not going to take what she says at face value, are you? That _never_ works.



Not really, I was mostly being cheeky.

Although, why would she admit to shitting her pants, prostituting herself for fast food, going to psych emerge because cheese binge, etc. etc. but deny having a verbal tic? That seems odd.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 9, 2019)

She's also said in comments that it is a tic, so I guess her admissions about it cancel out. 





Bullshit.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Oct 9, 2019)

Bec


SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Not really, I was mostly being cheeky.
> 
> Although, why would she admit to shitting her pants, prostituting herself for fast food, going to psych emerge because cheese binge, etc. etc. but deny having a verbal tic? That seems odd.


Because she truly cannot control that tic, it's weird AF and because she spends so much time eating it happens often. She can control the narrative of her faux sexual escapades, going to psych emerge (she knows she isn't really in need of emergency psych services she just wants attention), and I'll argue even shitting herself is somewhat voluntary. She knows what causes it and probably could stop it if she wanted to. Although attention seeking, it is also a private affair happening in her car (Jesus, I hope it is). Unlike her pissing in the open that she does gleefully for attention. But the tic? She doesn't know why it happens, but she knows it will happen and she can't stop it. It doesn't make for a funny story or make her (in her mind) seem cool like her sex stories. It just calls more attention to her being a freak. Chantal wants validation and to belong. Cant do that if you are a top shelf freak.


----------



## Haesindang Park (Oct 9, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> She's also said in comments that it is a tic, so I guess her admissions about it cancel out.
> 
> View attachment 965669
> 
> Bullshit.



That diastolic is still above 80 though...


----------



## solidus (Oct 9, 2019)

The surgery is totes real you guise. I just self sabotaged it and haven’t even got a date for the next “attempt”....


----------



## Strine (Oct 10, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> She's also said in comments that it is a tic, so I guess her admissions about it cancel out.
> 
> View attachment 965669
> 
> Bullshit.


How kind of Peetz to have his blood pressure checked while Chantal stood beside him and took this photo at an angle.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Oct 10, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> Can't forget dessert!
> 
> View attachment 965555


I thought that was a meat pie


----------



## Sham (Oct 10, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> She's also said in comments that it is a tic, so I guess her admissions about it cancel out.
> 
> View attachment 965669
> 
> Bullshit.


 
What the fuck changes is she even talking about? She's been eating garbage nonstop, as we've all seen. Yeah, I'm sure 50 pounds of McDonalds is great for the ol' BP. 
Why is she even posting this? I thought she was in her "fat and happy" phase and her health is not our business? Did she forget or can she really not help herself?


----------



## raritycunt (Oct 10, 2019)

This pretty much sums up Chantal and her attitude in one photo. Someone asks if she’s been taking better care of herself and she responds with a sassy “no lol” like it’s ridiculous to even consider


----------



## Nicotine Fetish (Oct 10, 2019)

Chantal is probably doing “mindful” eating. Which, technically, puts her in the diet phase of her cycle. So don’t worry gorls. The cycle is not broken. Fat acceptance preaches mindful eating a lot so this aligns with her new identity too. She’s right on track with her cycle.


----------



## 600lbsAnorexic (Oct 10, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> View attachment 965555



God, even her baklava is ugly and looks like something from a fast food joint...




I bet that type in her plate is Chantal's dream food - thin pasty layers soaked in sugar syrup, filled with walnut and honey paste.

Who the fuck puts cinnamon with baklava anyway?


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 10, 2019)

solidus said:


> The surgery is totes real you guise. I just self sabotaged it and haven’t even got a date for the next “attempt”....



Yes -how dare we question if the surgery is real.
It's not like Chantal lies or anything.


----------



## fatfuck (Oct 10, 2019)

solidus said:


> The surgery is totes real you guise. I just self sabotaged it and haven’t even got a date for the next “attempt”....



this whole "i've been getting lots of comments" is bullshit. it's in the same vein as highly requested torrid hauls for AL. it was probably one person writing a sarcastic remark about it.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Oct 10, 2019)

600lbsAnorexic said:


> I bet that type in her plate is Chantal's dream food - thin pasty layers soaked in sugar syrup, filled with walnut and honey paste.


Middle eastern desserts and sweets are VERY sweet and fat. Usually you should eat one small piece with a lot of not sweet tea to compensete all the sugarness. Of course our gorl got a baklava that looks like a meat pie and with cinammon. I'm afraid to think how many calories there are.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Oct 10, 2019)

Are we going to have baklava autism now.



Nicotine Fetish said:


> Fat acceptance preaches mindful eating a lot


Technically they preach _intuitive eating_ so mindfulness can safely be ignored by Chantal during a mukbang or w/e.


----------



## weaselhat (Oct 10, 2019)

I do so enjoy the drama between fatjen and fatty booty. The thing about Jen is she knows what it’s like to eat yourself into a wheelchair. That painfully boring 5 hour video is the first time in a long time she gets  out of that fucking chair.  So she is probably not lying about loosing weight and Is actually giving a fuck about herself. 
Maybe Jen can donate her extra strong fatty fat chair to Chantal.  Bitch is gonna need it soon.


----------



## solidus (Oct 10, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Yes -how dare we question if the surgery is real.
> It's not like Chantal lies or anything.



In her latest video with Peetz, she was audibly wheezing just from the physiological stress of possibly walking to her car and eating. I don’t think I’ll ever be convinced she is a safe candidate for surgery unless she was likely to die anyway in the coming weeks.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 10, 2019)

I’ve gained some respect for Jen. I’m glad there’s at least one lardtuber being somewhat honest with herself, and I hope she loses the weight and rubs it in Cuntal’s greasy face.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 10, 2019)

*BREAKING NEWS!*

Clotso recently followed a bunch of feeder porn Instagram accounts:





Here are some of the other IG pages Jabba recently followed:


Spoiler: Gross food ahead



@dailycheesedelight




@food_porn




@fatguyfrombrooklyn




@usa.food.addict


----------



## Or Else What (Oct 10, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> this whole "i've been getting lots of comments" is bullshit. it away without 's in the same vein as highly requested torrid hauls for AL. it was probably one person writing a sarcastic remark about it.


It's more evidence that she's reading here. WE are the "...lots of comments." Oh, she'll regularly resolve to herself not to check it out here (maybe she'll write it down in one of her planning-orgy-purchased stupid-priced notebooks): to be strong and confident and all of the weary cliched adjectives that mean nothing to her, to ignore the ugly dumb haydurs and instead fix her gaze upon her dreams, on the positive, looking towards the sunlit uplands of the future best life that is forever just in reach. But that intention goes the way of all her plans and promises: the mental equivalent of a fast food sack. Countlesss items of trash: coveted, acquired, thenscrewed up and tossed away without thought.

So. Hey hey hi guyz hi guys hi hi hieee Chantal. How's yourself this fin day?


----------



## headlikeafckngorange (Oct 10, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> *BREAKING NEWS!*
> 
> Clotso recently followed a bunch of feeder porn Instagram accounts:
> 
> ...



Wow, Chantal is the most predictable person on the planet. Go vegan, follow vegan IGs, quit being vegan. “Try” keto, follow keto IGs, quit Keto. Now we’re on to taking up feederism and following feeder porn IGs.. 

I gotta say. I think this is my favorite cycle yet


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Oct 10, 2019)

Wow, some of that fast food resembles excised, diseased organs covered in visceral fat. Probably still looks better than whatever is going on inside Chantal though.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Oct 10, 2019)

This can't be for real; she has to be trolling with this shit, right?


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 10, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> She's also said in comments that it is a tic, so I guess her admissions about it cancel out.
> 
> View attachment 965669
> 
> Bullshit.


This is amazing. The American Heart Association should send a crew to Canada immediately to interview Chantal. This woman found a way to lower blood pressure from the 180's to 126 by not exercising, piling on the pounds & stuffing her face with sodium/sat fat filled fast food daily! Eureka!
Chantal found the secret.


----------



## Who Now (Oct 10, 2019)

A borscht-on said:


> Or maybe it was sucking relish out of a packet the other day.



Ugh. Its gross anyway, but does it ever occur to her how many hands those packets have been through before she sticks it in her mouth?

As far as her cycle, she is still on track. The only difference is, this one is where she is going to edumacate all of us on how to be a "acceptance" person and "eat intuitively". It's exactly the same thing as her lecturing us about how to be a vegan or a water faster. She found the "truth" and is rolling with it. Until of course, the food catches up with her and she feels sick and miserable and realizes she's gained 30 pounds. In a panic she will start chimping out, getting mad at the internet and finally do a video in the pink bingeing shirt, unwashed and "depressed". Then she will be going on whatever the latest fad diet has come out.


----------



## Emotional Prolapse (Oct 10, 2019)

Spoiler: RE: verbal tic



I know I'm a bit late, but in regard to the tick, it reminds me of an anorexic patient whose treatment I was observing. She had a similar tic where if she was serving herself from a communal dish or putting food on her plate in view of others, she'd say "That's enough. That's more than enough," to no one in particular, every single time. She wasn't aware she was doing it until it was pointed out. The running theory was that after years of trying to hide her ED from loved ones, the urge to defensively justify her tiny portions became so ingrained in her psyche that she started doing it automatically and involuntarily. Initially, it got worse in treatment -- the anxiety of having her food intake monitored and being forced to face her behaviors caused her to progress to doing it every single time she ate, even if she was alone or was eating something pre-portioned instead of serving herself.



So it seems like in Chantal's case, the secondary "I said" phrase could be both -- initially an on-purpose phrase used to justify unhealthy behavior to oneself and others that eventually became so deeply ingrained in her behavior that it became involuntary/unconscious and now happens frequently and automatically, even moreso since the initial "ssh!" tic started being pointed out and mocked in her comments sections.

Interestingly, in the case of the anorexic patient, the verbal tic went away without us ever addressing it with therapeutic practices. It was discussed a few times, but that's it. As she became committed to recovery and started making strides, that subconscious urge to justify bad behavior went away -- most likely because the behavior itself (tiny serving sizes, not eating enough, etc) was addressed and resolved as she progressed through the treatment program. While I personally think food is just one of Chantal's many deep-seated psychological hang-ups, I still wouldn't be surprised if her tic disappeared without intervention, simply as a side effect of resolving her unhealthy relationship with food, if she were to ever do so. Doubtful we'll ever get to test this theory though, knowing her.

As for entertainment, I can certainly see why one might find Chantal more entertaining than ALR. I often do. But honestly, she is so disgusting -- not even physically, I'm talking personality here -- that I genuinely struggle to make it all the way through even her most popular videos. Her general demeanor is just so repulsive. You can really feel the impotent rage and deep-seated jealousy/resentment she feels towards thin, attractive women. 

ALR is a narcissist, no question. But in my opinion, Chintal is more toxic than Amber. We just don't notice much because she has far fewer people in her life that can stand to be around her long enough to be manipulated. Amber just wants to get asspats and avoid criticism while stuffing her face. But Chantal? Chantal doesn't wish she could join the ranks of the skinny legends on Instagram -- she wishes they'd all develop some terrible metabolic disorder, making them all as fat, bitter, and unfuckable as she is. 

I feel like deep down, Amber really, truly hates her body. But Chantal, not so much. Deep down Chantal loves her fat ass self, and instead of wishing she'd wake up skinny one day, she wishes the rest of the world would wake up fatter than her.

I'd rather spend a week in the Fag Shack than stay one single night at Chantal's. At least at Amber's you can go hang out outside, or with her room mates, and all you have to do to escape is go somewhere she can't fit, like the shower stall. Chantal is far more mobile, and far more malicious. Amber is gross but at least she has the decency to occasionally feel some shame when her fat causes her to do something disgusting/embarassing. Chantal experiences something horrifyingly humiliating and is just like, "STORYTIME MUKBANG: My Hemorrhoids Popped on His Dick, lol" and downs another fistful of McGreasy's while huffing her own noxious, clearly-deliberate farts.


----------



## Kentaro (Oct 10, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> This can't be for real; she has to be trolling with this shit, right?


Thats the same thing I ask myself every time she starts another cycle.
Shes like a living caricarture of a low IQ fat bitch. 

I also cant help but wonder how fucked up her brain chemistry must be by this. by all the different "medications" she has tried.
She has done more different drugs than most addicts!


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Oct 10, 2019)

C'mon Chantal, just go whole hog (teehee) and become a cam gorl on a feeder fetish site. It's all ya got left and eating is about all you are able to do at this point. RIP base camp at Everest. RIP Bermuda. Gotta get a gimmick though. I suggest the rare crossover of scat porn and feeder porn. You can just eat blocks of cheese and Beef n Cheddars on the shitter and cut out the middle man.      Allah akbar. I'll take my Islamic rating. Imma go swallow some draino.


----------



## fatfuck (Oct 10, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> I’ve gained some respect for Jen. I’m glad there’s at least one lardtuber being somewhat honest with herself, and I hope she loses the weight and rubs it in Cuntal’s greasy face.



jen is a less crazy version of chantal.

both constantly lie about almost everything.
both are on fake diets all the time yet fail to lose any real weight.
both are unhygienic fat fucks that live in a pig sty. jen often takes pictures of slop she makes with cat hair in it.
both can't cook worth shit. they can't even boil water properly.

jen looks just as fat as she did when i started watching her even though she claims she lost weight. must be the same magic trick chantal uses where she claims she's 372 yet you can see her face get fatter each month. funny how they claim they eat as much as people on MSPL do yet those guys drop literally hundreds of pounds in 2 months but these two don't even lost a tenth of that in twice the time.

reality is when you're 600 lbs you have 50+ lbs of water which you can easily drop almost overnight by simply drinking some alcohol and fasting (for real) for a day or two. plus another 10 lbs by taking a meatloaf sized shit. they might see that as a weight loss but i don't.

jen does weekly hauls for multiple people almost every week. but it's ok because most of the stuff is for her neighbor. those hauls usually consist of multiple pounds of cheese and processed garbage like sausages. i guess that bagged lettuce makes up for it. ironically she gets the worst salad you can get.

don't let her latest video fool you. it's all act just like chantal and her fitness or animal sanctuary and veganism. jen getting up and doing some random half assed strokes with a broom that looked nothing like cleaning was her exercise for the year. for other days in a year her ass is fused on that heavy duty scooter she owns and uses to drive around her little apartment.

i'll believe progress when i see it with my own eyes. bottom line is both lie.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 10, 2019)

Who Now said:


> Ugh. Its gross anyway, but does it ever occur to her how many hands those packets have been through before she sticks it in her mouth?



She doesn't care about that. This is the same person who recently said she kisses her cats after they lick their assholes and sees no problem with it.


----------



## Casket Base (Oct 10, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> she kisses her cats after they lick their assholes



Then could toxoplasmosis be exacerbating her crazy? As in literal crazy cat lady shit?


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Oct 10, 2019)

Who Now said:


> Ugh. Its gross anyway, but does it ever occur to her how many hands those packets have been through before she sticks it in her mouth?



Dude working at the fast food place holds his dick while taking a leak. He comes out from the employee bathroom and goes to restock the condiments by the drive through window. A while later, Chintal drives up, gets her food and sucks the condiment packets dry. It's the closest she's come to sucking a dick in years. In fact, it's close enough that she makes up a Storytime about sucking a guy named Harvey off in the parking lot behind the burger place that just so happened to have the same name!


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 10, 2019)

I'm thinking the IG feeder follows might be actual trolling. We regularly do run-downs of her recent IG follows, so she's probably seen that we keep tabs on the accounts and tags she follows. Maybe it's possible she doesn't know that shit is visible, but I highly doubt it. She must have done it for the hater reaction, right?

What excuse could she possibly have for following those accounts otherwise? They aren't body positive accounts or that #fatisbeautiful bullshit. She followed about 20 straight up "SSBBW" feeder porn accounts. Several of them were private, so likely NSFW. The rest were basically just SFW teaser advertisements for the fatty porn sites/porn Patreon accounts. There is no reason she could possible have for following those unless she's considering doing porn.

She has fucked her body beyond the point of having a sex drive, only claims to like girls rarely, superficially, and for male attention, and definitely isn't attracted to super morbidly obese women. She's got to be either trolling or doing research, which is fucking disgusting.

Assuming they have any semblance of a relationship, does Malan know? She waited 8 years to tell him she was probably going to need a hysterectomy. I doubt she discussed possibly being interested in feeder porn with him. What about her family? Is she really so stupid that she'd let 50k people know she was considering feeder porn, when she features her "boyfriend" and family on her channel and has promised all of them to stop eating so much and being so fucking fat? What does she think her estranged father will think? Will she tease James about it? Would James actually look at her putrid naked body?

Who volunteers as tribute to keep tabs on the SSBBW feeder porn sites? I call not it.

Ugh. Maybe she did a practice photo shoot:


----------



## Princess Ariel (Oct 10, 2019)

lmao "#fatgirlsareprettytoo"

If you have to drill it into people's minds with a hashtag movement, it's not true.


----------



## A borscht-on (Oct 10, 2019)

I would rather get double-teamed by Hungry Fat Chick and Amberlynn Reid in the parking lot of a KFC, using chicken grease as lube, than even having to _think _about Chintal getting naked on camera and shoving pumpkin pies into her face.

Actually, she would most likely be a farter.  She'd love it.  There's a feeder fetish for that particular sub-genre.  Naked, her colossal ass in the air, just letting one rip after the other while she is gleefully planted face-first in a platter of poutine.

Why am I doing this to myself?  Or you?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 10, 2019)

She always looks so trashy. I get that she can’t just go and buy fashionable clothes because of her massive size, but there are things she could improve. For one, hide that hideous tattoo. It makes you look like a crack whore. Especially with that cheap makeup.

That Pink Floyd T-shirt would look good in extra small on a slim teen or 20-sth rocker chick. Maybe paired with slim distressed jeans and a biker jacket. It’s a classic look. It doesn’t look good on a 35-year-old 400+ lb hambeast. The damn thing looks like an old muumuu.


----------



## GuiltyAsCharged (Oct 10, 2019)

Haven’t posted in a while. Honestly it’s all been happening so fast and so horrifyingly that I can’t comment fast enough before something else happens.


I hate how much this grubby wench curates her comments. More than half the fun and entertainment comes from the comments. Her subs may go up (because of feeders and all the “hayder” exposure) but her engagement is and will continue to go down if she continues to police her comments like this. Another thing AL has figured out that flobby is too prideful to accept. I only keep tabs on her though here now. I don’t give a fuck about her fake ass stories and I can’t stand watching her eat

RE: being a pro muckbanger: even if she was thin she’d be a terrible candidate. Her gross manners, and her loud TMJ, and her personality itself is awful. Being fat and in fierce denial about health implications just makes it all 10000x more disturbing.



[/QUOTE]


sixcarbchiligorl said:


> I'm thinking the IG feeder follows might be actual trolling. We regularly do run-downs of her recent IG follows, so she's probably seen that we keep tabs on the accounts and tags she follows. Maybe it's possible she doesn't know that shit is visible, but I highly doubt it. She must have done it for the hater reaction, right?
> 
> What excuse could she possibly have for following those accounts otherwise? They aren't body positive accounts or that #fatisbeautiful bullshit. She followed about 20 straight up "SSBBW" feeder porn accounts. Several of them were private, so likely NSFW. The rest were basically just SFW teaser advertisements for the fatty porn sites/porn Patreon accounts. There is no reason she could possible have for following those unless she's considering doing porn.
> 
> ...




I think a lot of people give her too much credit. She’s not smart enough to tactically troll like this. I don’t think she understands IG very well anyway. The only “story” she ever posted was for that MLM bs recently. I think she’s a bumbling idiot. I don’t remember who  it  was but someone here recently said she just stumbles from one identity/community to another trying to find love and acceptance.
make up -rejected
Singing - rejected
paranormal stories -rejected
veganism - rejected
Keto - rejected
Medical weight loss intervention- rejected
Muckbang - (largely) rejected
Fat acceptance - rejected
(I may have missed a few - or a lot)

I think the fetish niche is the only thing that will simulate what she’s looking for.
just my opinion.

(edit: formatting)


----------



## DarkSydePundit (Oct 10, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> I'm thinking the IG feeder follows might be actual trolling. We regularly do run-downs of her recent IG follows, so she's probably seen that we keep tabs on the accounts and tags she follows. Maybe it's possible she doesn't know that shit is visible, but I highly doubt it. She must have done it for the hater reaction, right?
> 
> What excuse could she possibly have for following those accounts otherwise? They aren't body positive accounts or that #fatisbeautiful bullshit. She followed about 20 straight up "SSBBW" feeder porn accounts. Several of them were private, so likely NSFW. The rest were basically just SFW teaser advertisements for the fatty porn sites/porn Patreon accounts. There is no reason she could possible have for following those unless she's considering doing porn.
> 
> ...


Chantal you are fat and no one wants to have sex with you


----------



## AngelBitch (Oct 10, 2019)

Emotional Prolapse said:


> Her general demeanor is just so repulsive. You can really feel the impotent rage and deep-seated jealousy/resentment she feels towards thin, attractive women.



It's not just thin attractive women she despises and/or is fatally jealous of. Chantal's rage and hatred flows in all directions. She despises/is jealous of ALR because she gets the views and attention Chantal wants. She despises/is jealous of Charlie Gold, who is still very fat, because Charlie has lost some weight and also gets tons of attention. She despises handsome men because they've never paid any attention to her. She despises average/ugly men because they've never paid attention to her, either, and she thinks they should be grateful she'd even give them the time of day (I'm one who believes none of her sex stories are true, I think Chantal's vagina is so fucking dusty it's akin to a video game dungeon because no one has ever touched it but her). She's outrageously jealous of her sister, has been from day one, not because she's thin or attractive (she's fit but at best aggressively plain) but because she was wanted, loved and stole Chantal's attention. She hates couples, any couple, because she's never had a happy relationship and knows she never will. No one loves Chantal, no one ever has, no one ever will, and she seethes with the knowledge at all times.

Chantal hates everyone and, at the same time, is jealous of everyone. Her type of crazy is a maddening one, because it must eat her up 24/7. She believes she's better than everyone, so when that is proven to be wrong every minute of every day from everyone she encounters, it literally drives her mad. Hence the chimpouts, the gorging to comfort herself, the inability to leave the youtube algorithm alone because it's too grating to her, despite the fact that she'd make more money. Money means nothing when she's consumed with the insanity she can't escape.

No one deserves such a deliciously miserable existence than our Chinny gorl.

(edits because I failed at formatting)


----------



## Pargon (Oct 10, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> I'm thinking the IG feeder follows might be actual trolling. We regularly do run-downs of her recent IG follows, so she's probably seen that we keep tabs on the accounts and tags she follows. Maybe it's possible she doesn't know that shit is visible, but I highly doubt it. She must have done it for the hater reaction, right?


If this is the case (and I think there's a good argument for it being so) then I'd like to take a moment to remind Chantal that pretending to act as though you're retarded still in fact means that you're acting retarded.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Oct 10, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> *BREAKING NEWS!*
> 
> Clotso recently followed a bunch of feeder porn Instagram accounts:
> 
> ...


I would not eat ANY of that food, it looks so horrific. It’s like a religious cautionary painting of the Sin Of Gluttony.


----------



## welsho (Oct 10, 2019)

Regarding the tic; did this bitch infiltrate my dreams and make me think she gave an explanation of the origins of the "shhh, I said, shhhh"?  I thought I saw of video where she discussed going to her grandmother's house and asking for a second/third package of (pudding I think) and her grandmother answered her in French, "shhh, I said no, shhh Chantal".

Am I late, high, deranged...all of the above?


----------



## RemoveKebab (Oct 10, 2019)

Hey guys. Hey guys. Hey hey. Hey heyyyyyyyy.

New KFC mook-bong






You know our gorl drank that gravy. Real talk.

She is manic AF because she has her fatty food. She is all about the beauty bite in this video.

And the singing tic is ever present.

Also you get to hear her text notifications during the video so don't check your phone.

If you hate her lipsmacks and her giggle tic then AVOID this video.

She is getting her passport because she wants to visit the US. Dear God. American food mook-bongs on the horizon.


----------



## wheelpower (Oct 10, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> She is getting her passport because she wants to visit the US. Dear God. American food mook-bongs on the horizon.




I assume she's going to drive there because I don't think she can afford 3 plane seats.

ETA: "muh criteria for chicken tenders" She's acting like she has some standards for food all of a sudden?


----------



## thejackal (Oct 10, 2019)

She wants to get her passport, so she can go to the ruin porn place that is Water Town New York.  A place devastated by manufacturing losses, with few if any long term local restaurants -- but apparently they do have a Sonic. 

She's getting her passport so she can eat at Sonic.  Chantal, you are the best cow on this site.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 10, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> Hey guys. Hey guys. Hey hey. Hey heyyyyyyyy.
> 
> New KFC mook-bong
> 
> ...



Yes, clearly this is a woman with blood pressure readings in the 120's.
Chantal is a medical marvel people.
Packing on the pounds while waiting for a second (fake) surgery date.

And good God, please don't come to the US. Amber already lives here -haven't we suffered enough?

ETA: About that #FatGirlsArePrettyToo hashtag -someone needs to tell her that she is 300 pounds beyond being fat.
Imagine that, having to lose 300 pounds just to get down to fat.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Oct 10, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> Hey guys. Hey guys. Hey hey. Hey heyyyyyyyy.
> 
> New KFC mook-bong
> 
> ...


Archive of FOODIE BEAUTY TRIES NEW KFC LAY'S BBQ CHICKEN TENDERS FOOD REVIEW AND MUKBANG 10/10/19




Your browser is not able to display this video.



















How is she worse at food reviews than DSP, and how does she fucking smack with her goddamn mouth closed?


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Oct 10, 2019)

thejackal said:


> The wants to get her passport, so she can go to the ruin porn place that is Water Town New York.  A place devastated by manufacturing losses, with few if any long term local restaurants -- but apparently they do have a Sonic.
> 
> She's getting her passport so she can eat at Sonic.  Chantal, you are the best cow on this site.



Please tell me you're being sarcastic. She can't be that pathetic.  Even Amber will only drive two hours for orange chicken.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 10, 2019)

What a waste of time. Sonic has such shitty food, even for fast food


----------



## SassyAndMorbidlyObese (Oct 10, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> What a waste of time. Sonic has such shitty food, even for fast food


We recently got a Sonic in town and I couldn't give a diddly squat. Took my bestie out for Tastee Freeze for her first time yesterday and, according to her, it's the best fast food around...now I want more curly fries lol


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Oct 10, 2019)

YourMommasBackstory said:


> Middle eastern desserts and sweets are VERY sweet and fat. Usually you should eat one small piece with a lot of not sweet tea to compensete all the sugarness. Of course our gorl got a baklava that looks like a meat pie and with cinammon. I'm afraid to think how many calories there are.



Exactly.  It's traditionally served in bite size pieces like 1",  Not like a pie slice.


RemoveKebab said:


> Hey guys. Hey guys. Hey hey. Hey heyyyyyyyy.
> 
> New KFC mook-bong
> 
> ...



LMFAO She's totally using the Joeysworldtour, Daym drops and ReviewBrah format FFS. 

Instead of a Joey's "woooowoooowoooo!" it's SSHHHHTTTT I said SHHHHH


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 10, 2019)

Honestly, I don't know why she hasn't done feeder porn yet. It would combine her two favorite things... eating massive amounts of garbage, and having gross men talk about how sexy she is and how they want to bang her fupa folds. Most fat fetishists get off on the fact that the object of their desire is a gross, fat, sweaty hog, who's shortening her life by powering though a sheet cake all on their own... she'd be perfect.


----------



## sgtpepper (Oct 10, 2019)

She ponders in her latest video if it’s a food review or if it is a mukbang. Bitch, you’re talking and stuffing your face. It’s a goddamn disgraceful mukbang. Don’t make yourself feel better by calling it a food review. We all know if it’s fried and in a paper bag it gets 5 stars from you.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## dismissfrogs (Oct 10, 2019)

how do i delete beauty bites from her vocab for eternity 

idk why i find it so fucking annoying


----------



## Casket Base (Oct 10, 2019)

I've had the misfortune of having to travel to Watertown before and how in the fuck anyone would bother with getting a passport just to visit that decaying pit of depression is beyond me. It would suit Chantal but I'd would actually recommend Detroit instead; it has more of her "type" if yanowaddamean.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 10, 2019)

I'm not sure why she is acting like she hasn't had a passport. She already filmed a video where she drove into the States with a friend (Rina?) and ate some lame fast food. I guess she privated it? I can't find it now.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 10, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> I'm not sure why she is acting like she hasn't had a passport. She already filmed a video where she drove into the States with a friend (Rina?) and ate some lame fast food. I guess she privated it? I can't find it now.



Here it is:


----------



## AngelBitch (Oct 10, 2019)

She wants to shop at the mall and then eat at Sonic... she really is stuck in high school.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Oct 10, 2019)

Our lean mean Queen of Poutine has not only graced us with an _amazing_ "food review" (which differs, of course, from her run-of-the-mill mukbangs because she includes extensive descriptions from her vast vocabulary, such as "_WOW! These are really good_",  about the delicacies she's shoveling into her gob) but also thoughtfully gave an update about her current workout regimen to one of her concerned viewers.  No worries, she's _trying _to walk _more. _

She's all business here: instead of waxing poetic about imaginary lovers with tiny dongs or stealing men away from beautiful, undeserving women with her siren song and bewitching dance moves, she unveils her 3-pronged expert food-review criteria as she dunks everything in ranch dressing and gravy:

Crispiness/Crunchiness: "These have that", she declares
The _quality _of the chicken, if it's juicy/tender: This gets a check mark, plus the astute observation that it's a _chicken tender _
The overall flavor: "_Sooo they're just really good_" she manages before shoveling in a giant forkful of macaroni salad.
She lets us know that these tenders are available for a limited time, then thoughtfully adds "_they are REALLY good_" before dunking a wad of fries in gravy. Later she adds that she was worried they might be too salty, "_but they're actually really good_". 

She's not being a grotesque glutton, guys. She's a _food critic. _


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 10, 2019)

Lol, she's a self-proclaimed chicken finger connoisseur now.

We thought she was stuck in high school. But now I'm thinking maybe 4th grade?


----------



## thejackal (Oct 10, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> Lol, she's a self-proclaimed chicken finger connoisseur now.
> 
> We thought she was stuck in high school. But now I'm thinking maybe 4th grade?



The best is when at the end she was like "_well, you know, it's deep fried chicken so I prolly won't rate any too low".  _ We know gorl.  We were waiting for it.  I mean FFS she was salivating over KFC chicken and scraping up the ranch like it was the world's last.


----------



## THOTto (Oct 10, 2019)

Has no one made a tendies joke yet? Because when Chantal runs out of food I promise she REEEEEEEEEE’s. Enjoy clogging your arteries even more Chantal. She really is the female equivalent of a neet shut in neckbeard, just mooches off bibi and grandma more then mom.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Oct 10, 2019)

Her bucket list went from climbing Mount Everest, to flying to Jamaica, to opening her own animals sanctuary, to finally settling for going in a USofA’s shit town in order to binge on Sonic.


----------



## A borscht-on (Oct 10, 2019)

Is nobody going to mention the crumbs all over her mouth?  I guess I have to.  The angle of the sunlight was consistent on her chomping maw, and there were crumbs stuck to her lipstick throughout the entire fucking show.  It was all I could concentrate on.  She's usually pretty consistent about wiping her mouth (though not her fingers...those get lusciously sucked clean, and her palms get licked free of whatever dip she's using), but this time it was like fucking Cookie Monster with Lay's crumbs or french fry meal or whatever all over her face.

Chantal, you keep this up, please.  Don't wax your moustache anymore, and make sure you get ranch clinging to it next time.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Oct 10, 2019)

Driving around from one shitty fast food place to the other. Multiple times in a day.

What a life.


----------



## Big Tiddy Goth GF (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Casket Base (Oct 10, 2019)

She's lookin really rough and that shadow between her eyes looks like she might be developing a slatonesque figure.







just...


----------



## Mr Foster (Oct 11, 2019)

Casket Base said:


> She's lookin really rough and that shadow between her eyes looks like she might be developing a slatonesque figure.
> 
> View attachment 967076View attachment 967077
> 
> just...



Good work Jabba, you're showing all us haydurs! Boy are we jealous of your fat acceptance Zen. 

You must be really showing you're super fit sister what a confident strong woman looks like. She must be so jealous of you're enlightened worldview and lifestyle. Has she asked you for advice yet on how to be a proud woman who is in control of her life?


----------



## Angry New Ager (Oct 11, 2019)

Okay, now that she's getting her passport renewed so she can travel to the States, here's my elevator pitch: 

"YouTube fatty Chantal Sarault stars in her own version of _Leaving Las Vegas,_ in which she goes to Vegas with the intention of ending her miserable existence by eating herself to death. Between the Heart Attack Grill and every casino buffet, fast food joint, and shitty chain restaurant in town, she'll stagger along the strip in an overstuffed haze, smeared with grease and dipping sauces, leaving a trail of crumbs behind, shunned by horrified passerby, and reaching levels of degradation never previously imagined before she finally dies. Getting a hooker to feel sorry for her and tag along through her final days isn't going to work as a plot device, but that's okay; she can record the entire nightmare on her phone and upload it to YouTube, or livestream it, so her audience can play that witness role. It'll be a huge hit; I'm sure of it."


----------



## Dutch Courage (Oct 11, 2019)

estroginandjuice said:


>



She literally tells us precisely nothing more than she told us in her video from the fateful day.  Zero. nada, zip.  So much for "clarifying"

I'd like to know if auntie flew back to Jamaica after being in Canada for only two short hours, and why Bibi was working the other day if he is stuck with a two week vacation he can't get out of.  Y'know, just to clarify....


----------



## Mr Foster (Oct 11, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> She literally tells us precisely nothing more than she told us in her video from the fateful day.  Zero. nada, zip.  So much for "clarifying"
> 
> I'd like to know if auntie flew back to Jamaica after being in Canada for only two short hours, and why Bibi was working the other day if he is stuck with a two week vacation he can't get out of.  Y'know, just to clarify....



The inconsistencies are very telling of the whole charade.

Edit: words are hard sometimes ladies


----------



## A borscht-on (Oct 11, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> Here it is:



That thumbnail--what she is showing here--is most likely what her nether regions look like. 

I am so sorry, Kiwis.  I will see myself out.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 11, 2019)

estroginandjuice said:


>



@Kamov Ka-52 pls archive


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Oct 11, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> @Kamov Ka-52 pls archive


Thanks for the heads up


So much for "not discussing my health anymore"
Archive of MY SURGERY CANCELLATION: WHAT HAPPENED IN MORE DETAIL 10/11/19




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## KitsuneEyes (Oct 11, 2019)

Kamov Ka-52 said:


> Thanks for the heads up
> 
> 
> So much for "not discussing my health anymore"
> ...


In the video she acknowledged that it was a cist to be removed and not an hysterectomy which was the word she used in every fucking video. I believe that she said to her family the big scary H word because shes attention starved.

Also she mentioned other people's preparation for the surgery as her's preparation. Because she's got no life oc.

Edit: I'm dumber after watching her


----------



## RandomLurker (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok, Chantard, you dont have to be a medfag to know that your whole video is bullshit. Doctors dont come in and rub your arm saying "we had to cancel surgery". They dont want a harrassment charge and they most definitely don't give enough of a fuck about you to make a special visit. A nurse would tell you.

But you weren't even scheduled for surgery because you would have had an IV, they wouldnt have given you oral fluids or meds beforehand (anesthesiologists can confirm beyond your made up story) because they dont want you aspirating vomit on the table and dying. That's why they put an IV into your body. Beyond these obvious fallacies, theres more holes in your story than swiss fucking cheese.


----------



## Xenomorph (Oct 11, 2019)

Casket Base said:


> She's lookin really rough and that shadow between her eyes looks like she might be developing a slatonesque figure.
> 
> View attachment 967076View attachment 967077
> 
> just...





Casket Base said:


> She's lookin really rough and that shadow between her eyes looks like she might be developing a slatonesque figure.
> 
> View attachment 967076View attachment 967077
> 
> just...


So uh, is Chantal and AL having a "Race to the Grave" we don't know about?


----------



## vroomrustproof (Oct 11, 2019)

Of course the first fucking thing she did after she left the hospital was to go eat

She was probably happy as fuck when she heard that the surgery is gonna get rescheduled, and since she doesn't know when it's a good excuse for her to start eating copious amounts of crap


----------



## Turd Blossom (Oct 11, 2019)

I love that our _super _strong_, _body-positive, inspirational Cleo-Fatra decided to steer her gravyboat even further down the river of De-Nile by using a thumbnail that not only wasn't taken from this video, but _somehow, _like her profile pic, has a few of her chins strategically missing.

This whole FA phase makes for a great excuse to unapologetically be the gross, gravy-guzzling gargantua she's always been but hasn't wanted to fully admit to, but her unrelenting vanity will inevitably be her undoing.


----------



## Xenomorph (Oct 11, 2019)

So did I hear correctly when she said she couldnt  do the liquid diet bowel prep pre op?


----------



## vroomrustproof (Oct 11, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> View attachment 967157View attachment 967160
> I love that our _super _strong_, _body-positive, inspirational Cleo-Fatra decided to steer her gravyboat even further down the river of De-Nile by using a thumbnail that not only wasn't from this video, but _somehow, _like her profile pic, has a few of her chins strategically missing.
> 
> This whole FA phase makes for a great excuse to unapologetically be the gross, gravy-guzzling gargantua she's always been but hasn't wanted to fully admit to, but her unrelenting vanity will inevitably be her undoing.


I'm thinking she knew she looked like trash that day and couldn't be bothered to put on her makeup for the video, so she just used a different thumbnail

But at the same time  she had this thumbnail in her video where she clearly just woke up and decided to order half a menu from McD and all the sauces for breakfast





She's really weird


----------



## Princess Ariel (Oct 11, 2019)

estroginandjuice said:


>



But I thought “MY PERSONAL LIFE IS NOBODY’S BUSINESS”


----------



## mook bongg chiken kween (Oct 11, 2019)

"...the rest of the time I have been enjoying  home cooked meals and healthier foods."


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 11, 2019)

The longer the strings of text Chantal posts as IGs or in reply to comments, the more delusional and dumber it tends to be. Dieting is voodoo, y'all.


----------



## raritycunt (Oct 11, 2019)

mook bongg chiken kween said:


> View attachment 967203
> "...the rest of the time I have been enjoying  home cooked meals and healthier foods."



“Being mentally happy is more important” okay but keep that same energy when your heart and lungs give out on that operating table sis, lets see how body positive you are when your body positively gives up.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Oct 11, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> I'm not sure why she is acting like she hasn't had a passport. She already filmed a video where she drove into the States with a friend (Rina?) and ate some lame fast food. I guess she privated it? I can't find it now.



@Man vs persistent rat downloaded a ton of her videos which are now deleted/made private. I'm not sure what the laws are like now, but at least in the past, people without a Canadian passport could travel to the USA using a birth certificate and some government issued photo ID like a drivers licence.



DelicateMageflower said:


> Please tell me you're being sarcastic. She can't be that pathetic.  Even Amber will only drive two hours for orange chicken.



Apparently Sonic is really good? At least that's what I've heard (apart from here) 

My friends who are visiting Cali right now, travelling from Germany, posted pics as soon as they got off the plane at Sonic. I could see someone going out of their way to go there if it's comfort food, like reminding them of their childhood, or maybe it was the only place open after getting off the plane. I dragged my husband to A&W the day after we touched down in Americas Hat because root beer... I wonder how far Chantal would travel for Arbys......


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 11, 2019)

Funny, I don't think anyone would accept a heroin addict saying they're going to keep shooting smack because they prefer to be mentally happy and refuse to buy in to sober culture. If the fat bitch is going to claim she's an addict, she has to accept every part of classifying herself as such.

She's been using the you-don't-see-what-I-eat-off-camera excuse since the very beginning of her channel. We don't need to see it. We know exactly what she's eating off camera. The last time Jabba had a homemade meal was the Senegalese dish Malan's sister made a week or two ago. It's hilarious that she thinks her viewers are as stupid as she is.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 11, 2019)

MrsLoveMom said:


> So, how does she live financially? Is she on the State or what? Who pays for all the fast food? Does she make that much from youtube?????


This is a pretty contentious issue. As near as we can figure it, she doesn't qualify for welfare of any sort, but she does have a grandmother who is (or at least, was) living a comfortable, if modest, retirement and who's been known to fund her trips to the nail salon at least. Her mom is in a similar position, and her "boyfriend" works full-time (possibly at two jobs, but don't quote me on that).

My guess is that all of her housing expenses are paid by the boyfriend, her regular groceries/overpriced organic face scrubs and other toiletries are mostly covered by the family, and every dime she earns from YouTube (and any extras she can wheedle out of granny) goes straight to Burger King.

Of course, her doing feeder porn isn't out of the question, but even the most intrepid Kiwis haven't found her on any sites so it's not certain.


----------



## sgtpepper (Oct 11, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Funny, I don't think anyone would accept a heroin addict saying they're going to keep shooting smack because they prefer to be mentally happy and refuse to buy in to sober culture. If the fat bitch is going to claim she's an addict, she has to accept every part of classifying herself as such.
> 
> She's been using the you-don't-see-what-I-eat-off-camera excuse since the very beginning of her channel. We don't need to see it. We know exactly what she's eating off camera. The last time Jabba had a homemade meal was the Senegalese dish Malan's sister made a week or two ago. It's hilarious that she thinks her viewers are as stupid as she is.



When she says this she acts as if eating healthy foods the same day she eats 3,000 calories of crap balances things out. It's worse that she eats 3 Mcdonald's meals and then tops it off with a plate full of rice and stew. 

Sure Chantal, let's make your 3,000 calorie day 4,000 calories instead. You'll meet your goal of 450 in no time!


----------



## Lilac_loud (Oct 11, 2019)

sgtpepper said:


> She ponders in her latest video if it’s a food review or if it is a mukbang. Bitch, you’re talking and stuffing your face. It’s a goddamn disgraceful mukbang. Don’t make yourself feel better by calling it a food review. We all know if it’s fried and in a paper bag it gets 5 stars from you.


You have to TASTE the food to review it, for ffs.
She shoves that shit in so fast it never hits those deadened tastebuds.


----------



## fatfuck (Oct 11, 2019)

this woman lost 234 lbs in 14 months which is almost 17 lbs a month or about 4 lbs a week. it's been 10 months since our gorl made her new year resolution video. if she stuck to it and be dedicated as this woman she'd lose around 170 lbs by now and be at 200 lbs and even under by 2020.

instead she appears to be over 400 lbs and getting fatter by the day. good job chantal. there's always next year to parade around town in cute summer dresses.


----------



## DongMiguel (Oct 11, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> God, she is dumb as bricks.
> 
> Let's assume you are eating nothing but celery sticks and cucumber slices off camera (lmao), you still gorge yourself on fast food everyday, and it's usually enough for at least two people at a time. And we know this because you literally post video evidence of it every single fucking day. I don't care what you think, that behavior pretty much cancels out all of your "healthy eating" off camera.



The best example of this is Nikocado Avocado. The dude has ballooned in his weight (I think in his most recent video, he weighed in at 275 lbs - back in May, 2017, in the video he and Hungry Fat Chick eat at the Heart Attack Grill, he weighs in at 206 lbs). He's gained 70 pounds in two and a half years. Not as extreme as say, Amber, but holy shit. And the thing is, unlike Chantal, Nikocado rarely finishes any of the meals he eats on camera. He mostly just picks at certain things and leaves a whole shit-load of food left at the end. Chantal cleans her plate. Always. She rarely ever leaves food and if she does, there's no doubt she'll consume the rest off camera.

Chantal's logic would be more acceptable if she didn't get a massive amount of food whenever she ate out. But it's always excess with her. Look at that Taco Bell mukbang. She had a chalupa, a burrito and supreme fries. Maybe, MAYBE you can get away with it if that was your only meal for the day ... like, you literally didn't consume any more calories prior to the meal, and certainly not after. But we just know this isn't true.


----------



## Scrim (Oct 11, 2019)

Lilac_loud said:


> You have to TASTE the food to review it, for ffs.
> She shoves that shit in so fast it never hits those deadened tastebuds.


I know it's been said before but her and Amberlynn sticking their tongues out when they take bites is the most creepy and disgusting thing I've seen in these types of videos. It looks so unnatural and I don't understand why they do it.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 11, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> This is a pretty contentious issue. As near as we can figure it, she doesn't qualify for welfare of any sort, but she does have a grandmother who is (or at least, was) living a comfortable, if modest, retirement and who's been known to fund her trips to the nail salon at least. Her mom is in a similar position, and her "boyfriend" works full-time (possibly at two jobs, but don't quote me on that).
> 
> My guess is that all of her housing expenses are paid by the boyfriend, her regular groceries/overpriced organic face scrubs and other toiletries are mostly covered by the family, and every dime she earns from YouTube (and any extras she can wheedle out of granny) goes straight to Burger King.
> 
> Of course, her doing feeder porn isn't out of the question, but even the most intrepid Kiwis haven't found her on any sites so it's not certain.



Her youtube income is probably about $15-20K a year.  I'd assume her grandma probably buys about 3-5K worth of groceries for her in a year as the family for whatever reason has basically assigned Chantal the "take Grandma shopping" duty and that's who pays for her Farm Boy "hauls" mostly.

So that's a base income of about $23K, probably little if any taxed, and her rent cannot be more than $500-700/m.   She's living in poverty, but she's got enough money to stuff her face and keep a roof (small as it is) over her head and buy gas for her fast food runs.

@Scrim yea it's kinda like how a snake can unhinge its jaw or a Labrador using its tongue to lap up half a bowl of chow in one fell swoop.  They've figured out ways to maximize the amount of calories in each bite.  Truely evolved eaters.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 11, 2019)

Scrim said:


> I know it's been said before but her and Amberlynn sticking their tongues out when they take bites is the most creepy and disgusting thing I've seen in these types of videos. It looks so unnatural and I don't understand why they do it.


Our boy Jack is famous for this too. He ate himself into a series of strokes on YouTube and might be a nice rabbit hole for anyone bored of the girls.

There are some good theories about why they do it. I am still amazed that the tongue thing evolved in each of our food-cows separately. It's not like the morbidly obese watch each other for eating tips (maybe now they do, but they didn't used to). Growing up, they probably never even saw anyone close to their size in real life. They each independently learned somehow to extend their tongues like freaks to assist in sliding the food down their throats as fast as possible, unchewed. Fascinating.


----------



## Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop (Oct 11, 2019)

Watertown has a few redeeming diners that some locals may call 'good' and worth a stop if you're passing through and a few barely there, hanging on bistros in the downtown area that are nice, but the mall is nothing to spit at ( a regular American mall) and nothing as far as exotic eateries (unless you count the shitty Chinese she's already used to) There's one Vietnamese place and one Indian place that's maybe decent in that whole God forsaken town. If she wants to go to a mall and have food choices, go one hour up and hit Syracuse for one of the biggest malls in America and more food than you can imagine. Everyone there is just as fat as she is so no one should even blink an eye.


----------



## sweetie_squad_4_lyfe (Oct 11, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> I’ve gained some respect for Jen. I’m glad there’s at least one lardtuber being somewhat honest with herself, and I hope she loses the weight and rubs it in Cuntal’s greasy face.


there was one called "back to chubby" who seemed to really get it and admit it was all her fault. she has a betterhelp link.... and she seems to have disappeared and probably gave up.


----------



## Nicotine Fetish (Oct 11, 2019)

thejackal said:


> Her youtube income is probably about $15-20K a year.  I'd assume her grandma probably buys about 3-5K worth of groceries for her in a year as the family for whatever reason has basically assigned Chantal the "take Grandma shopping" duty and that's who pays for her Farm Boy "hauls" mostly.
> 
> So that's a base income of about $23K, probably little if any taxed, and her rent cannot be more than $500-700/m.   She's living in poverty, but she's got enough money to stuff her face and keep a roof (small as it is) over her head and buy gas for her fast food runs.
> 
> @Scrim yea it's kinda like how a snake can unhinge its jaw or a Labrador using its tongue to lap up half a bowl of chow in one fell swoop.  They've figured out ways to maximize the amount of calories in each bite.  Truely evolved eaters.



Agreed. I mean, even by Chantal’s own admittance she lives in a roach infested apartment in the ghetto with two roommates. Her “boyfriend” and the boyfriends sister. Chantal only needs to come up with like 1/3 of the living expense so even at a high estimate of 700 dollars - that’s only like 230 a month. Legitimately 90 percent of Chantal’s income probably goes to fast food. And that’s pretty pathetic. I doubt she has any savings. She should be very thankful she’s not having to pay for her healthcare.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 11, 2019)

Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop said:


> Watertown has a few redeeming diners that some locals may call 'good' and worth a stop if you're passing through and a few barely there, hanging on bistros in the downtown area that are nice, but the mall is nothing to spit at ( a regular American mall) and nothing as far as exotic eateries (unless you count the shitty Chinese she's already used to) There's one Vietnamese place and one Indian place that's maybe decent in that whole God forsaken town. If she wants to go to a mall and have food choices, go one hour up and hit Syracuse for one of the biggest malls in America and more food than you can imagine. Everyone there is just as fat as she is so no one should even blink an eye.



Upstate NY is a shit hole and Watertown in particular is just depressing.  Horrible weather, parochial people with an inferiority complex, rotting infrastructure, massive unemployment.  But hey they have a Sonic.

edit: and to add on, hasn't she heard of Ted's?  Like Ted's is actually something worth crossing the border for, it's an upstate NY institution for good reason.


----------



## WeDon'tNeedToWhisper (Oct 11, 2019)

Chantal says in her surgery cancellation video that the nurse told her while she was waiting for the surgery that the surgeon was just finishing up with his first patient and that he has "someone else, and then you" Hasn't Chantal been telling us all along that she was scheduled in between two patients??? But now she's saying that she was scheduled to go last?







Why would a hospital schedule 3 complicated surgeries back to back in one day? You would think they wouldn't to avoid this situation.



Hmm... I wonder if Chantal is lying.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Oct 11, 2019)

In DeathbyJen's latest videos she is throwing heavily photo-shopped body positive Cunty some shade. When Cuntal finally gets up, she's gonna have a hair across her gigantic ass.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Oct 11, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> In DeathbyJen's latest videos she is throwing heavily photo-shopped body positive Cunty some shade. When Cuntal finally gets up, she's gonna have a hair across her gigantic ass.



She'll have to sit through over a half an hour of material even more boring than her own to even hear any of it (I tapped out after three minutes)  What did she say?  Blubberhead is much more likely to read it here than she is to sit through half an hour of Jen prattling on about nothing...


----------



## Angry New Ager (Oct 11, 2019)

Scrim said:


> I know it's been said before but her and Amberlynn sticking their tongues out when they take bites is the most creepy and disgusting thing I've seen in these types of videos. It looks so unnatural and I don't understand why they do it.


They take such huge bites, I'm sure it started as a way to catch any bits that might have fallen off an overloaded fork, and became a habit. 


thejackal said:


> Her youtube income is probably about $15-20K a year.  I'd assume her grandma probably buys about 3-5K worth of groceries for her in a year as the family for whatever reason has basically assigned Chantal the "take Grandma shopping" duty and that's who pays for her Farm Boy "hauls" mostly.
> 
> So that's a base income of about $23K, probably little if any taxed, and her rent cannot be more than $500-700/m.   She's living in poverty, but she's got enough money to stuff her face and keep a roof (small as it is) over her head and buy gas for her fast food runs.


Also, keep in mind that, other than food, she really doesn't spend very much on anything else. She's not doing regular clothing "hauls" (and when she does one, you know it's because she's fattened her way out of the clothes she already had). She doesn't travel. She has no hobbies beyond eating, so she's not buying supplies, tools, equipment, etc.. She gets her nails done occasionally, but only rarely gets her hair done. She doesn't collect lots of expensive makeup. She doesn't go out to movies, the theatre, sporting events, or concerts. She bought some cheap shit at Ikea to create her "studio" for filming mukbangs, but she doesn't decorate. She isn't into any sort of fandom, and thus doesn't collect the media, toys and other plastic crap that goes with it.  And while she does drive out to nearby fast food places, she doesn't have a daily commute, or any of the expenses associated with having a job (such as a work wardrobe that is clean, unwrinkled, and not covered in food stains).

Food--be it fast food, or hypercaloric, "home-cooked" slop made and consumed in huge quantities--is her single biggest expense, and I wouldn't be surprised if some of her feeder followers are subsidizing at least part of that. If she's got a handful of degenerates each kicking her $5-$20 a week in order to have some say over what she pigs out on next, that adds up. And she may be doing private camming, set up through DMs or email, just for a few chosen feeders--it would explain why she had to set up a "studio" in her bedroom, rather than continuing to do them at the kitchen table. She doesn't need to be on a feeder site to make enough to cover her food expenses; she just needs a few regular paypigs, which she could easily have met through YouTube.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Oct 11, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> She'll have to sit through over a half an hour of material even more boring than her own to even hear any of it (I tapped out after three minutes)  What did she say?  Blubberhead is much more likely to read it here than she is to sit through half an hour of Jen prattling on about nothing...


She read comments and questions posited by her viewers. Many of which ripped Chantal a new one. How Chantal takes T-Rex sized shits after driving around to multiple fast food joints a day and is a disingenuous hypocritical twat who photoshops her own image while putting on makeup like it's spackle. So much for body positivity and loving the body you have etc...Not a current fan of Jen by any means, but if this sends Chantal into a chimpout I'll reconsider.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Oct 11, 2019)

DuckSucker said:


> Please tell me she actually said this is what her plans were. Im going to actually die laughing if she said she was getting a passport so she could eat at Sonic. Shes gonna cream herself when she finds out about Dairy Queen.



Canada has Dairy Queen tho.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Oct 11, 2019)

The thing that gets me is this.
All these FA idiots try to claim they don't diet because of 'muh mental' but someone show me a fat ass that is TRULY happy about themselves?
It is partly because you look like Grimace, but it is also because even basic daily tasks are hard for these cows. 
Imagine living a life where you had to research the restaurant seating every single time you want to go out. Having to buy multiple airplane seats, or having to wear TENTS made of fabric that upholstery factories deem too ugly for furniture.  Having to plan every single outing down to the minute detail, because you can't just do things like a normal human.
Show me a cow like Chimptal who is truly happy with themselves; and I will show you a liar,with deep seeded resentment against anyone thinner.
Its the HAES/FA way.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Oct 11, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> The thing that gets me is this.
> All these FA idiots try to claim they don't diet because of 'muh mental' but someone show me a fat ass that is TRULY happy about themselves?
> It is partly because you look like Grimace, but it is also because even basic daily tasks are hard for these cows.
> Imagine living a life where you had to research the restaurant seating every single time you want to go out. Having to buy multiple airplane seats, or having to wear TENTS made of fabric that upholstery factories deem too ugly for furniture.  Having to plan every single outing down to the minute detail, because you can't just do things like a normal human.
> ...


Right? “I’m doing what makes me HAPPY” seems a bit thin of an excuse when you consider how miserable these people are and just how many hours of the day they devote to complaining about things.


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Oct 11, 2019)

Eh, they don't really differentiate 'happy' from 'easy'. The would rather live encased in 400lb of excess lard with all the indignities and difficulties that presents than struggle with forming new, better habits and restricting foods that give them an easy high.

Bingeing food is a temporary buzz or at least anaethetizes bad feelings about themelves and that to them is what happinness is - being able to relieve their existential pain with regular food orgies. Take away that outlet and they forsee a life of nothing but misery and struggle.

I really think most of them have no real genuine pleasure in life - intellectual, social or sexual - other than eating and so shoving food down their maws is really the one thing worth living for. Giving it up is horrifying to them.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 11, 2019)

*FIVE GUYS FEAST MUKBANG! BACON DOUBLE CHEESEBURGER*





ETA: TMI story starts around 4:10


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Oct 11, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> *FIVE GUYS FEATS MUKBANG! BACON DOUBLE CHEESEBURGER*



Dear God help us all.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 11, 2019)

I thought Arby's won the poll? Fucking RUDE

@Kamov Ka-52 archive pls


----------



## GremlinKween (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Oct 11, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> *FIVE GUYS FEATS MUKBANG! BACON DOUBLE CHEESEBURGER*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Archive of FIVE GUYS FEATS MUKBANG! BACON DOUBLE CHEESEBURGER 10/11/19




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 11, 2019)

Somebody asked which was more likely-Chantel getting a passport to meet with a feeder, or to go to a fast food place unavailable in Canada.

Easy answer-fast food.

It’s all she cares about. It’s all she’s ever cared about. She can film it and pretend she’s travelling internationally to do food reviews. But it’s really just to eat another brand of the same old thing. She cares about that a thousand times more than any feeder, and she wouldn’t travel for another human, money or not. If she needs money, she has Gram. She gets all the love she needs from food; the rest is just extra.

Somebody also asked if Sonic was worth it, and the answer is no. It’s like every fast food place, from In and Out to Taco Bell, nothing special. The gimmick was that they hung a tray on your car like in the 50s but they don’t do that anymore. Like all fast food, it’s just a salt and grease bomb and not worth going out of your way for. Granted, I don’t eat fast food so am not the best judge. The thing is, most towns have a special little family run restaurant that makes delicious food in some hole in a wall. Yelp has made them easy to find. I prefer finding those gems than eating the same frozen meat thing with different branding.

Unfortunately to travel to Canada or Mexico these days, passports are required. You used to be able to just use a drivers license or birth certificate but no more.

So yeah, Chantel is taking the time to get a passport just for Sonic. She’s not even going to go to New York City. It’s not about travel, seeing new cultures or cities, or doing anything but eating a Sonic burger.

That’s what her life has come down to. At 35 years old, she has no interests but fast food and pretending it doesn’t make her ugly. That’s as pathetic, and hilarious,  as it comes


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Oct 11, 2019)

So while I can't bring myself to watch this laborious, dragged-out snuff film, my morbid curiosity needs to know if she ate all that food on camera.

The feeders must be over the moon.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Oct 11, 2019)

Biggest Mikey’s fiancé “Wolfie” bears a striking resemblance to our gorl.



Edit: She claims that her autoimmune disease makes it virtually impossible to lose weight, but despite this has lost 100lbs. 
So she is apparently also a medical marvel. She has a bullshit out if she decides to stay fat, and gets extra praise if she decides to lose weight. So people have to either be sympathetic or praise her since it’s magically not her fault losing weight is so hard. 

I swear all fatties are the same with their bullshit excuses. There are a few diseases that make it so that you have to eat a few hundred less calories but it doesn’t make losing weight virtually impossible.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 11, 2019)

The senile bitch looped her intro twice, stroke incoming?

Edit: THE FIRST FRY SHE ATE, SHE RUBBED HE GREASY FINGERS THROUGH HER HAIR.

This is more depressing than usual, she dives into the food with no pretext at all. She doesn't begin a story after that either, she launches into a description of the contents of the burger she couldn't wait to begin stuffing.

The "story" is her "80 year old lover". Claims she was into "bootlegged cheap booze", the way she described it isn't tax-smuggled stuff, it's dangerous moonshine.

9:47 She takes a fry (well, two - she's been picking up two large fries with each bite), dips it in ketchup, eats it, brushes her hair with her fingers, then licks the excess ketchup off of her fingers. Pig does not even begin to describe this behaviour, she is carrion-monster.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 11, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> So while I can't bring myself to watch this laborious, dragged-out snuff film, my morbid curiosity needs to know if she ate all that food on camera.
> 
> The feeders must be over the moon.


Nah, she ate about half.


(what she had left at the end)
You missed nothing, the story was dull as dishwater.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 11, 2019)

She was so excited she got to sleep in!  Yea, you don't want an afternoon surgery for various reasons.  Cancellation chances increasing is one of the reasons.


Serial Grapist said:


> *Nah, she ate about half.*
> 
> View attachment 967987
> (what she had left at the end)
> You missed nothing, the story was dull as dishwater.





Spoiler



the other half was for bibi, duh


----------



## sperginity (Oct 11, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> The thing that gets me is this.
> All these FA idiots try to claim they don't diet because of 'muh mental' but someone show me a fat ass that is TRULY happy about themselves?
> It is partly because you look like Grimace, but it is also because even basic daily tasks are hard for these cows.
> Imagine living a life where you had to research the restaurant seating every single time you want to go out. Having to buy multiple airplane seats, or having to wear TENTS made of fabric that upholstery factories deem too ugly for furniture.  Having to plan every single outing down to the minute detail, because you can't just do things like a normal human.
> ...


kinda depends on what you mean by "happy".  Amberlynn reid has some kind of reverse dysmorphia where she thinks she is cute and dainty and eyefucks herself on camera all the time, she has an insanely high opinion of herself for no real reason. 
that fat guy lolcow that died this past year had a fetish for being incapacitated by his own fat, so he was basically jizzing constantly and eating unhealthy food all the time. He certainly derived a lot of physical pleasure from his existence, even though it killed him. 

Happiness is a terrible measure for a person's life. There are people who are happy about themselves and should not be, and there are people who are unhappy with themselves despite being really good. A meaningful life is more important than a happy one. Some fat people have meaningful life, chantal sure as fuck doesn't because she focuses on herself to the exclusion of anything else.


----------



## Sham (Oct 11, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Nah, she ate about half.
> 
> View attachment 967987
> (what she had left at the end)
> You missed nothing, the story was dull as dishwater.



Jesus! Did she have to order TWO double cheeseburgers? Glad she's throwing away Gram's money on crap she didn't even eat. It's not like you can save this food to have later. Would even Chantal eat a pound of old, reheated congealed grease? Maybe I'm giving her too much credit.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 11, 2019)

Sham said:


> Jesus! Did she have to order TWO double cheeseburgers? Glad she's throwing away Gram's money on crap she didn't even eat. It's not like you can save this food to have later. Would even Chantal eat a pound of old, reheated congealed grease? Maybe I'm giving her too much credit.



you had her at "grease", congealed is just an obstacle.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Oct 11, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> Somebody asked which was more likely-Chantel getting a passport to meet with a feeder, or to go to a fast food place unavailable in Canada.
> 
> Easy answer-fast food.
> 
> ...


She should hook up with Joey's World Tour. Just drive around and eat sub par fast food. They both have weird AF eating related tics, lack manners, don't know how to use napkins, and chimpout when they get the wrong sauce (or no sauce).  They could put a defibrillator on their wedding registry. These fat fucks give all other fat fucks a bad name. They are a shame even amongst the shameful (or in Chantal's case-shameless). I'm waiting for a re-cap of her latest abortion. I don't think I can handle a TMI storytime without anti nausea meds.


----------



## foodiebloobie (Oct 11, 2019)

Holy shit. Some things to note about her video:
-The autistic singing and dancing while eating. 
-The fatty palms that look like gloves blown to the max. 
-Weird story time about making out with an old man in a ruse to get "cheap booze".
-All while stuffing her gullet with two meals from five guys. 
-She literally pawed through a mountain of fries and had about a half cup of ketchup to dip them in.  
-the term "beer goggles" arrives to Chantals lips as she describes her evening with the senior citizen. 
-Her attempt at describing this kiss with someone's missing grandpa would probably be better demonstrated on her cheeseburger. 
-"one thing lead to another..." NO ABSOLUTELY NOT!
-her friend apparently had more sense than she did and demanded that Chantal left the presence of her 70 some odd year old lover. 
-*big gulp of soda*
-"anyways guys thats about it for now so I'll see you guys in the next video. "
-


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 11, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Nah, she ate about half.
> 
> View attachment 967987
> (what she had left at the end)
> You missed nothing, the story was dull as dishwater.


I only believe she ate half on camera. We all know she ate the rest when the camera was turned off. This is a woman who can drive to 3 different fast food places to buy meals she likes & eat them all in the last parking lot.
A woman who ordered Hello Fresh meals for 3 days to feed 2 adults & ate them all in one night.

Never trust what she eats on camera.
Chantal lies.

Oh, and that meal looked awful. Terrible looking burgers & fries. I don't get it, but by the pictures posted, she was in heaven.


----------



## SodaLove (Oct 11, 2019)

Sham said:


> Glad she's throwing away Gram's money on crap she didn't even eat.


Don't worry. She finished it off-camera immediately


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Oct 11, 2019)

2x Bacon Cheeseburger - 1060 calories each = 2120 calories
Large fries - 1314 calories
Large lemonade - fuck knows, probably at least 300
Sauces - fuck knows

Total - at least 3700 calories in this binge.

What a sad piggie.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 11, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Never trust what she eats on camera.


She gave the remainder to Bibi, who then gave the rest to a homeless man who saluted them while crying. Chantal then waited 74 hours until her next meal, which was raw carrots and celery, which she ate after climbing a small mountain with Peetz.

You guys are so quick to judge her by what she does on camera!






An interesting sideeye while scoffing at her ridiculous fable.


----------



## easyaf (Oct 11, 2019)

LetThemEatCake said:


> 2x Bacon Cheeseburger - 1060 calories each = 2120 calories
> Large fries - 1314 calories
> Large lemonade - fuck knows, probably at least 300
> Sauces - fuck knows
> ...



But it's all OK because we don;t see the healthier home cooked meals she eats _in addition to these things_ off camera. She's a totally balanced eater you guys!

She went off in community about the people who thought the surgery was cancelled because of her weight, because they would have decided that in the pre-op appointments 'dum dums'. Even if her surgery story is true, when it gets rescheduled (especially if there's a bit of a wait) she'll probably have to do though some of those pre-checks again, which will could well end up with a refusal to operate if she keeps turning her liver to pate with all this junk. Seriously, how many fast food/multi burger mukbangs is that now in only a short time?


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Oct 11, 2019)

Yeah the big lumps of cheese and nuts she eats before bed to help her sleep (apnea) soundly surely cancel out 1000 of those calories!


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Oct 11, 2019)

So how long until we go from the plastic Japanese divider in the background to pillow mountain? Or maybe grandma's house?


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 11, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Nah, she ate about half.
> 
> View attachment 967987
> (what she had left at the end)
> You missed nothing, the story was dull as dishwater.



Yeah, she can’t even make up anything interesting anymore. She met a guy who was almost 80 but looked in his 60s, and in case you were wondering if food is ever off her mind the answer is no, because she said he looked like Chef Boyardee. His bachelor pad smelled like peppermints and Bengay (because of course it did) and he kissed funny. Oh, and she drank a lot back then, “bootleg” booze, like it was 1920.

She didn’t eat all that food on camera but she didn’t put it away. She stopped filming when her boring story was over, I’m sure she finished it.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 11, 2019)

This was even more disgusting than usual. 

What the fuck is she even talking about half the time? Bootlegged booze that clearly isn't bootlegged? Smoker's delight hair color?

As for needing a passport rather than a birth certificate to travel, she didn't travel to NY for fast food a decade ago. She went a year ago, and filmed it for YT. She already had a passport. Some kind farmer found and linked the video upthread.

She is so foul.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Oct 11, 2019)

I predict a chimpout on the horizon.
Bitch is gonna start getting in her feels once she starts having explosive diarrhea and needs to go to the ER


----------



## PatTraverse (Oct 11, 2019)

I always cringe at how Chantal likes to "spice" her lame stories with things like "bootlegged" booze. She thinks that being "bad" and a "rebel" is so cool that making out with dirty old men is somehow worth bragging about because it goes against societal norms. This is also what she considers to be good storytelling.

I know she has the mind of a teenager but it is still coming out of the mouth of a woman in her mid-thirties and she has no idea how pathetic that makes her look.


----------



## Wyzzerd (Oct 11, 2019)

What, no gravy to wash it all down? 


I'm enjoying how she is getting so fat it is starting to hide what little hair she has left. The expanding face is just pushing it all behind to the dark lands where her ears disappeared into long ago.

At the rate she is going she will appear bald from the front!


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 11, 2019)

Wyzzerd said:


> I'm enjoying how she is getting so fat it is starting to hide what little hair she has left. The expanding face is just pushing it all behind to the dark lands where her ears disappeared into long ago.



I believe you are mistaken, my friend. See, Chantal has weighed about 370 lbs since early 2017. I believe she even lost seven pounds recently!


----------



## Nicotine Fetish (Oct 11, 2019)

Man. That biggest Mikey stream was lame as fuck. They kept justifying their own obesity and patting themselves on the back and the jokes were forced and awkward. I wanted to see Mikey and company dunk on Chantal. Not such their own dick and be try hards.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 12, 2019)

Christ, that's like $30-$35 worth of food. Assuming she went to get it, and didn't pay an extra $10 for UberEats to bring it to her.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 12, 2019)

Nicotine Fetish said:


> Man. That biggest Mikey stream was lame as fuck. They kept justifying their own obesity and patting themselves on the back and the jokes were forced and awkward. I wanted to see Mikey and company dunk on Chantal. Not such their own dick and be try hards.







This is as close to a full body shot as I was able to find in five minutes on this bitch's social media.


----------



## Strine (Oct 12, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> I believe you are mistaken, my friend. See, Chantal has weighed about 370 lbs since early 2017. I believe she even lost seven pounds recently!


Yes, this is true. She's a paragon of honesty, and would never visit a falsehood upon us, especially since she's so proud of her big, beautiful, about-370-pounds-and-no-more body! I have to confess though: in my darkest moments, when God's light seems cold and distant like the infant voices of the dawn stars, I am inclined to wonder precisely how she has amassed a huge amount of adipose tissue over the last two years supposedly without gaining any weight


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 12, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 968226
> 
> This is as close to a full body shot as I was able to find in five minutes on this bitch's social media.



she avoids full body shots on her page like the plague, found this one though:


On another note, Chantal, the newest member of the fat acceptance movement, claims she is still on a weight loss journey, she just doesn’t share it.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Oct 12, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 968226
> 
> This is as close to a full body shot as I was able to find in five minutes on this bitch's social media.



Holy fuck. But remember guys, her cundishuns make losing weight virtually impossible. She’s a walking cure for world hunger so you can’t blame her. 

I knew as soon as I saw the (old, now replaced) thumbnail for the livestream she was huge. I don’t care what disease you have, it takes WAY more work to be _this obese _than it does to be a healthy weight.


----------



## raritycunt (Oct 12, 2019)

Damn Chantal now you’re coming for kids on your Instagram? Thats not very “body positive” or kind of you


----------



## THOTto (Oct 12, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 968226
> 
> This is as close to a full body shot as I was able to find in five minutes on this bitch's social media.


Well hello there, it looks like we have another fridge on our hands. I don’t know why she’s wasting time with those weights when she has 15lb medicine balls sagging off her arms anyway. Chantal keeps bearing fruit in the most unexpected way. 

In short; lol die fatty.


----------



## lottalove (Oct 12, 2019)

Scrim said:


> I know it's been said before but her and Amberlynn sticking their tongues out when they take bites is the most creepy and disgusting thing I've seen in these types of videos. It looks so unnatural and I don't understand why they do it.


Cows do it like that.


----------



## ADHD (Oct 12, 2019)

If Chantal is going balls to the wall on mukbangs, she should show up Amber by doing a rotisserie chicken mukbang and eating more than a dainty quarter of it. I bet she could pull it off, because unlike self proclaimed dry gorl Amber, Chantal will line up a billion sauces to dip the chicken.


----------



## THOTto (Oct 12, 2019)

ADHD said:


> If Chantal is going balls to the wall on mukbangs, she should show up Amber by doing a rotisserie chicken mukbang and eating more than a dainty quarter of it. I bet she could pull it off, because unlike self proclaimed dry gorl Amber, Chantal will line up a billion sauces to dip the chicken.


Chantal would never eat something that healthy, silly. She’d deep throat an entire bucket of kfc dipped in ranch though, which is like the same thing right? Chicken is healthy after all!


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 12, 2019)

It's not interesting at all but for the sake of completeness, she added this nonevent too.


----------



## DarkSydePundit (Oct 12, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 968258
> 
> Damn Chantal now you’re coming for kids on your Instagram? Thats not very “body positive” or kind of you


Looks like a picture a bitter childless woman in her mid 30s would post to make her feel better about her regret of not having children.


----------



## raritycunt (Oct 12, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> It's not interesting at all but for the sake of completeness, she added this nonevent too.



Nothing will convince me that those cats aren’t plotting her death.


----------



## ricecake (Oct 12, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Christ, that's like $30-$35 worth of food. Assuming she went to get it, and didn't pay an extra $10 for UberEats to bring it to her.


She definitely had it delivered. She would not have made it out of the Five Guys' parking lot before turning on her camera and tearing into it if she had picked it up herself.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 12, 2019)

ricecake said:


> She definitely had it delivered. She would not have made it out of the Five Guys' parking lot before turning on her camera and tearing into it if she had picked it up herself.


This is something that's always surprised me. She is a slave to her cravings, being unable to say no to any fast food thought that pops into her head, but somehow she is able to drive to get the food, bring it home, set the food up, and start filming before she eats. How? How does she have self-control in that regard?

I used to think maybe she'd buy an extra sandwich or side in addition to what she ate for the mukbang, and eat that on the drive home, but I don't think that's the case. It doesn't seem like there's usually food missing from her meals, as it would if she picked at it on the way home. The way she takes her first bites also seem like they're genuinely her first bites.

Maybe it's a thing where she gets her food/drug but the conditions have to be just right before she inhales it?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 12, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 968258
> 
> Damn Chantal now you’re coming for kids on your Instagram? Thats not very “body positive” or kind of you



She’s been hating on mothers for a long time. You can tell she’s jealous af. I mean, you gotta be pretty autistic to not be able to figure out why a mother falls in love with her newborn.


----------



## sgtpepper (Oct 12, 2019)

I shouldn’t be surprised she went for large fries but these are Five Guys fries not McDonald’s. For those that don’t have Five Guys, they fill that large cup and then scoop more into the bag. You get roughly twice what you order. A regular fry serves 2-3 people easily. Large could probably serve at least 5-6 people. Guess it makes sense if you consider Chantal weighs as much as 3 people. 

 She’ll have a heart attack before she ever has that hysterectomy.


----------



## Beluga (Oct 12, 2019)

She looks and sounds so rough, man. It's like the amount of salt, fat and shit in her body is so high that she can barely keep her eyes open (her mouth of course has no problem working). Can she also learn how to use napkins like a normal human being and not like a rètard? Or tie her hair up since it's always in the way instead of wiping her ketchup covered hoofs on the two hairs left?

I don't believe her story is true for one second but even if it really happened 25% of what she told, it shows how fucked up in the head she's always been. I don't know about you guys, but when I was underage I'd have never dreamed of making out with a chain-smoking, alcoholic octogenarian for some cheap booze. Desperation and loneliness seem to have always been at the core of Chantal.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 12, 2019)

I think she's intentionally doing the hair-as-napkin thing now, because she knows it triggers people


----------



## Beluga (Oct 12, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> I think she's intentionally doing the hair-as-napkin thing now, because she knows it triggers people


If you're right then boy is she doing a great job of it because fucking hell it triggers me SO much.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 12, 2019)

If you've reached a point in your life where you're deliberately rubbing fry grease and meat juice into your hair just to spite faceless people on the internet, your life has gone insanely off track.


----------



## Casket Base (Oct 12, 2019)

Women used to comb pig lard and mutton tallow through their hair, our kween is just a reenactor!


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 12, 2019)

Casket Base said:


> Women used to comb pig lard and mutton tallow through their hair, our kween is just a reenactor!



Oh, please. Chantal would eat it.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Oct 12, 2019)

Wyzzerd said:


> What, no gravy to wash it all down?
> 
> 
> I'm enjoying how she is getting so fat it is starting to hide what little hair she has left. The expanding face is just pushing it all behind to the dark lands where her ears disappeared into long ago.
> ...


She had the gravy already with the KFC mook-bong. You want her to drink gravy daily? Are you trying to kill her?


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Oct 12, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 968258
> 
> Damn Chantal now you’re coming for kids on your Instagram? Thats not very “body positive” or kind of you



Tone. Deaf. As. Fuck.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Oct 12, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> She had the gravy already with the KFC mook-bong. You want her to drink gravy daily? Are you trying to kill her?


C'mon, fam, you got us wrong!
We want  her to be happy


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 12, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> This is something that's always surprised me. She is a slave to her cravings, being unable to say no to any fast food thought that pops into her head, but somehow she is able to drive to get the food, bring it home, set the food up, and start filming before she eats. How? How does she have self-control in that regard?
> 
> I used to think maybe she'd buy an extra sandwich or side in addition to what she ate for the mukbang, and eat that on the drive home, but I don't think that's the case. It doesn't seem like there's usually food missing from her meals, as it would if she picked at it on the way home. The way she takes her first bites also seem like they're genuinely her first bites.
> 
> Maybe it's a thing where she gets her food/drug but the conditions have to be just right before she inhales it?



I absolutely believe she eats on the way home from picking up fast food. She was pulled over one time reaching for a chicken nugget & swerving on the road. Whether it's extra fries, or nuggets, or chips, she's rarely driving around without eating.
Lots of times in the past we've seen the bag on the passenger seat that even after she sets up the tray, still has food in it. She even made a big deal throwing out an pizza box that she claimed had half of those disgusting pizza fries, but even though she was filming, never showed she was throwing out food. The box was empty, she did eat it all.

Chantal is a plate cleaner (or tray cleaner) She never leaves a crumb. This is why she doesn't like to eat socially with anyone (except Peetz who has has own problems) Most people leave something behind & are satisfied with what they ate, but not Chantal.
She always reaches for more & sneak eats. She was invited to a friends house as a kid & went into the kitchen & ate all the burgers on the plate, or made a big deal of bringing Bibi a piece of cake from a birthday that never had a chance -she ate it in 5 seconds in her car, alone.

When she orders, she makes it look as if 2 people will be eating it. We've seen 2 drinks, 2 meals, 2 burgers, 2 entrees & on & on.

I don't think Five Guys has a drive-thru, so she probably had it delivered. No matter how many times she spouts off fat acceptance, she knows people look at her, so tries to avoid that as much as she can. A drive-thru is her best friend. Now delivery is.

Chantal lies -especially about food. She never did show all she would eat or buy. Hey -she didn't get to 367 pounds  eating a normal portion of fast food a few times a month -this is her daily life. Fast food is not a treat, it's her everyday food.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Oct 12, 2019)

How the fuck would Chimptal know what a baby looks like when it’s born? It’s not like she had any friends to reference this off of. It’s funny if you ARE a mother but coming from her it’s just stupid and let’s her jealousy show.


----------



## PatTraverse (Oct 12, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 968258
> 
> Damn Chantal now you’re coming for kids on your Instagram? Thats not very “body positive” or kind of you


What an unfunny and ignorant post. The mother carries the baby for nine months and it is proven that a special bond is formed during that time. That is why a lot of surrogates have trouble giving the baby away after because they never understood it until they lived it. To them, it is beautiful no matter what.

Chantal is jealous that she never shared a close bond with anyone and will never have the chance to form one with a child. She is the result of a teenage pregnancy and she was most likely seen as undesirable by her own mother. She is just a bitter cat lady lashing at the world at large who will die alone as she deserve.


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Oct 12, 2019)

Eh, newborn babies are ugly to pretty much everyone but their mothers and those weird people who worship fetuses and just-birthed fetuses but don't give a shit about older humans and it's a pretty standard type of joke, the whole 'face only a mother could love' thing. Just cos fat Channy posted it doesn't make it any less true.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 12, 2019)

LetThemEatCake said:


> Eh, newborn babies are ugly to pretty much everyone but their mothers and those weird people who worship fetuses and just-birthed fetuses but don't give a shit about older humans and it's a pretty standard type of joke, the whole 'face only a mother could love' thing. Just cos fat Channy posted it doesn't make it any less true.



Context though. She hates children and even if she didn't hate them she can't have any. It's more than just a (hack) joke there's an undercurrent of spiteful bitterness.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Oct 12, 2019)

The irony of her cat mommy post. Sharing her adorable “babies “ then making fun of humans who do the same with a baby they actually made and gave birth to. She’s obviously using her cats as surrogate children to show off and adore but doesn’t get why humans feel that way about actual human babies, classic Chantal not being able to relate to anyone but herself.  She is so maladjusted she should be studied.


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Oct 12, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Context though. She hates children and even if she didn't hate them she can't have any. It's more than just a (hack) joke there's an undercurrent of spiteful bitterness.



Well, surely if she hates them it's great not having any, for society and for her. 

Lots of people actually hate them and persist in having them anyway to keep men around or the generally cretinous thinking that one must birth some because 'it's what you do', after which they berate them for existing, which is far worse. Fatties who actually whinge and cry about not having kids (muh PCOS! muh infertility! whah!) when they refuse to put down the fork get well enough to have them are far more contemptible, as are fat gross lazy mothers who turn their children into housekeepers and caregivers who exist to bring them food and wash their foul coozes out. Imagine having lividlipids for a mother. Christ. I'd rather not be born.

I am more interested in mocking her calorific binges and stupid behavior because they are signs of personal weakness and what makes Chantal, Chantal. Not having kids is not a flaw, nor  disliking other people's. Most nice parents I know admit they don't like other people's kids half the time. People who insist they love all kids are the weird ones, given kids are actually individuals and vary enourmously from very nice to nasty pieces of shit.


----------



## PatTraverse (Oct 12, 2019)

LetThemEatCake said:


> Well, surely if she hates them it's great not having any, for society and for her.
> 
> Lots of people actually hate them and persist in having them anyway to keep men around or the generally cretinous thinking that one must birth some because 'it's what you do', after which they berate them for existing, which is far worse. Fatties who actually whinge and cry about not having kids (muh PCOS! muh infertility! whah!) when they refuse to put down the fork get well enough to have them are far more contemptible, as are fat gross lazy mothers who turn their children into housekeepers and caregivers who exist to bring them food and wash their foul coozes out. Imagine having lividlipids for a mother. Christ. I'd rather not be born.
> 
> I am more interested in mocking her calorific binges and stupid behavior because they are signs of personal weakness and what makes Chantal, Chantal. Not having kids is not a flaw, nor  disliking other people's. Most nice parents I know admit they don't like other people's kids half the time. People who insist they love all kids are the weird ones, given kids are actually individuals and vary enourmously from very nice to nasty pieces of shit.


Like @SAVE TWINKIE! said, context matters here. Chantal has a vendetta against mothers and it first manifested when she filmed a video threatening an old friend of filing a false CPS report because she posted on the farms spilling the beans on how nasty of a person she has been her whole life. We have seen her go nuts many times since then trash talking mothers who dare mock her and her nasty behaviour. She is somehow the ultimate authority on motherhood even though she never had and never will have any child of her own.

From most people, that post was just an inoffensive joke but coming from Chantal, it was clearly full of venom.


----------



## Keyboard Warrior (Oct 12, 2019)

Nicotine Fetish said:


> Man. That biggest Mikey stream was lame as fuck. They kept justifying their own obesity and patting themselves on the back and the jokes were forced and awkward. I wanted to see Mikey and company dunk on Chantal. Not such their own dick and be try hards.


I hope "Wolfie" won't be a recurring part of his livestreams. Kinda killed the mood, IMO. She has no sense of humor and added nothing to the conversation except to give herself a pass on her own weight issues. Just another fat person with a convenient thyroid issue. They're a dime a dozen, it seems. Maybe she does have Hashimotos, but if this is what she looks like after 100 lb weight loss, maybe her own relationship with food isn't the healthiest.

I don't know what I expected exactly, but I definitely didn't think Mikey's fiance would be Chantal's physical twin...


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Oct 12, 2019)

PatTraverse said:


> Like @SAVE TWINKIE! said, context matters here. Chantal has a vendetta against mothers and it first manifested when she filmed a video threatening an old friend of filing a false CPS report because she posted on the farms spilling the beans on how nasty of a person she has been her whole life.



Ah, did she? Charming.

Total generic white trash behaviour through and through though. That's the kind of shit the lowlife single mother contingent do to each other when they fall out over some perceived slight in my part of the world. Why have hobbies or spend time doing something productive when you can have draaaaaama and screeching? Dumb of her to film a video threatening to make a false report though, eh? I mean, just point CPS at it and case closed. Idiot bitch.


----------



## simulated goat (Oct 12, 2019)

Scrim said:


> I know it's been said before but her and Amberlynn sticking their tongues out when they take bites is the most creepy and disgusting thing I've seen in these types of videos. It looks so unnatural and I don't understand why they do it.


Someone else thought of this before, but I think it may be true: The amount of fat on the neck and jowls may constrict their jaw movement, so they use their tongue to pull it in since they can't open as wide or otherwise manipulate the food normally.


----------



## Painted Pig (Oct 12, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 968226
> 
> This is as close to a full body shot as I was able to find in five minutes on this bitch's social media.




looks like she has her own set of delusional ass patters. interesting.

ETA:


----------



## MrsLoveMom (Oct 12, 2019)

Sham said:


> Jesus! Did she have to order TWO double cheeseburgers? Glad she's throwing away Gram's money on crap she didn't even eat. It's not like you can save this food to have later. Would even Chantal eat a pound of old, reheated congealed grease? _Maybe I'm giving her too much credit._



Pretty sure you are.



foodiebloobie said:


> Holy shit. Some things to note about her video:
> -The autistic singing and dancing while eating.
> *-The fatty palms that look like gloves blown to the max.*
> -Weird story time about making out with an old man in a ruse to get "cheap booze".
> ...



Dude, I must've laughed like an hour at that!



sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 968226
> 
> This is as close to a full body shot as I was able to find in five minutes on this bitch's social media.


 OMG! Whoever southerserenity is, tell her to stay the FUCK off that horse!! The poor animal!!


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 12, 2019)

@MrsLoveMom click the quote button on all the posts you wish to respond to and then click insert quotes when you are ready to make your post. You can reply to everyone in a single post instead of shitting up the thread responding to everybody individually. If you are still unsure how to to this, please feel free to msg me privately. 

Back to Chantal, not only is she posting about babies but has just also started following “anti baby” IG pages:


----------



## PatTraverse (Oct 12, 2019)

Chantal following a group called lifeistooshorttohavekids is just dripping with irony.


----------



## THOTto (Oct 12, 2019)

MrsLoveMom said:


> Pretty sure you are.


Learn to use multi quote nigger.
ninjaed by @Serial Grapist 

Chantal being bitter over not having a spawn will never not be funny. She’d use the kid for attention and praise and Whine about every symptom during a pregnancy.  I guess you can say it’s a case of sour grapes.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 12, 2019)

So dumb. Might as well follow a group called #NoAstronauts because you could never be one of those either. What a petty, idiotic point of pride. Some women are so butthurt that other women would be proud of being mothers that they simply MUST FIGHT BACK with a group about how PROUD they are that they don't have kids   

Chimptal you _can't_ have kids, you destroyed your body, you'll never be a mother and thank god for that.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Oct 12, 2019)

> Whines because people do not understand that she is adult and can do and eat what ever she wants
> Can't understand that some adult people wants to have kids and love their kids


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Oct 12, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> So dumb. Might as well follow a group called #NoAstronauts because you could never be one of those either. What a petty, idiotic point of pride. Some women are so butthurt that other women would be proud of being mothers that they simply MUST FIGHT BACK with a group about how PROUD they are that they don't have kids
> 
> Chimptal you _can't_ have kids, you destroyed your body, you'll never be a mother and thank god for that.



And there are some people who choose not to have kids and leave it at that. They don't need to join groups beating their chests about how amazing their lives are because they chose not to spawn those icky babies.


----------



## DongMiguel (Oct 12, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> I absolutely believe she eats on the way home from picking up fast food. She was pulled over one time reaching for a chicken nugget & swerving on the road. Whether it's extra fries, or nuggets, or chips, she's rarely driving around without eating.
> Lots of times in the past we've seen the bag on the passenger seat that even after she sets up the tray, still has food in it. She even made a big deal throwing out an pizza box that she claimed had half of those disgusting pizza fries, but even though she was filming, never showed she was throwing out food. The box was empty, she did eat it all.
> 
> Chantal is a plate cleaner (or tray cleaner) She never leaves a crumb. This is why she doesn't like to eat socially with anyone (except Peetz who has has own problems) Most people leave something behind & are satisfied with what they ate, but not Chantal.
> ...



You can typically tell when Chantal orders in or goes out (and you're right, Five Guys is walk-in only) and it's how she does her mukbangs.

If she's eating inside her house, it's likely she ordered the food in. Especially now that she seems to have really discovered Uber Eats (or whatever she uses).

If she's eating in the car, well, obviously she's gone through the drive-thru.

There might be exceptions to this over the years, but it seems pretty reasonable to assume if she's eating fastfood or pizza at home, she ordered in.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 12, 2019)

Chantal is always going to be a morbidly obese slob. Glad we finally have it confirmed.

ETA: About this body positive nonsense, does this extend to her face tuning apps & photo shop abilities on pictures she posts on IG?


----------



## DuckSucker (Oct 12, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> The irony of her cat mommy post. Sharing her adorable “babies “ then making fun of humans who do the same with a baby they actually made and gave birth to. She’s obviously using her cats as surrogate children to show off and adore but doesn’t get why humans feel that way about actual human babies, classic Chantal not being able to relate to anyone but herself.  She is so maladjusted she should be studied.


Ive mentioned it before but I think it's just an extreme degree of isolation. I think even when she did have friends she was kind of awkward and never really fit in that well or only had a few actual close friends so she's been technically alone to some degree most of her life. Even beyond that, she has some sort of empathy disorder where she cant even try to relate to other people or see their point of view, she wont even try to understand it. I think some of her cattiness is probably learned behavior from her friends and just general teenage girl cattiness with girls they dont totally like but hang out with if theyre bored, and at least half projection and jealousy. Shes socially awkward and awkward in general and her sort of depressed empathy and decaying social skill makes her moreso--you can see it with even Peetz, one of her closest friends and someone who she supposedly used to have at least a moderately intimate relationship.

The other thing is, I dont even think she has much online interaction--you could be an introvert and be okay with being mostly alone,just being around people and not necessarily the life of the party can be enough and even kind of a bit stressful, but you still want to be around people or interact with people, even just posting on the internet, watching a twitch stream and chatting with them, or youtube even just as background noise, interaction at a job might be enough. I dont think she even does that. Amberlynn will mention other youtubers or things she does with people from time to time, but the only time Ive known of Chantal doing that, is talking about watching cooking shows.

I think AL might actually be a bit of an introvert and genuinely content with being a homebody and not living the most glamorous life, she imitates things she sees others do and thinks she has a decent life maybe a bit of internal jealousy or fear of missing out on stuff, she just gets upset at the backlash she gets and being called lame. Chantal kind of gives off this vibe of being more extroverted, but shes so isolated she's socially awkward and jealous of the other girls who do have instragram followers and shit like that, that have the life she realizes shes missed out on where theyre popular and pretty, so she comes up with stories instead. If she was skinny and pretty, she would be even more petty and cruel because she thinks she could get away with it and be as open as she wants and that as long as shes hot and popular it will be okay. I could be reading them wrong though.


----------



## war has changed (Oct 12, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Chantal is always going to be a morbidly obese slob. Glad we finally have it confirmed.
> View attachment 968594




Ya know, there IS something forcing me to watch, despite your disgusting gluttony and habits, and disdain for your misinterpretations (to fit your own wants):
The fact that you're a trainwreck.

A mess I just can't avert my eyes from, because of the sheer entertainment.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 12, 2019)

It's ok Chantal. There really is no need to discuss your weight because all of us have eyes and can pretty much guess what you weigh just by looking at you. It is pretty obvious to any moron that you are packing on the pounds rapidly, even without the daily pig out videos to support this theory.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Oct 12, 2019)

She's going off on instagram too.

EDIT: So it seems like Chantal is not the only one that likes to censor her comment section:


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Oct 12, 2019)

Ah, I love the smell of fresh chimpout in the morning.


----------



## fatfuck (Oct 12, 2019)

at this point nobody cares what she says. we all know a new cry for help video is coming followed by another diet after she's done eating herself sick of fast food.

changing her opinion is the only thing she's consistent at.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Oct 12, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> I only believe she ate half on camera. We all know she ate the rest when the camera was turned off. This is a woman who can drive to 3 different fast food places to buy meals she likes & eat them all in the last parking lot.
> A woman who ordered Hello Fresh meals for 3 days to feed 2 adults & ate them all in one night.
> 
> Never trust what she eats on camera.
> ...



Then also ate a whole cake. Her response to binge eating was binge eating more.  That's so fucked up.  Though I need to defend 5 Guys.   5 Guys burgers don't look pretty, and they are wrapped right away in foil and put into the paper bag (even if eating in, no trays) making them a bit 'smushed'.   But they are _really_ good and they have a shit ton variety of toppings all at no extra cost and made to order. So you're not getting a pre-made burger sitting under a heat lamp. 

Fries are top notch as they're made on site with premium potatoes and twice fried giving them a crispness and being 'fluffy' on the inside, also made to order. If you order online you still have to wait to get your fries fresh, and like someone else pointed out, they put the fries in the cup size you order, then toss in another pile into the paper bag, making it a giant order of fries. Seriously the 'small' is enough for two people. 

The video was disturbing on so many levels. The way she dips her fries, to the constant touching her hair after a massive chomp bite of a burger and fries, to the story of her and her stupid ass friend drinking booze with old dudes preying on stupid young chicks to get them drunk and sexually assault them. It's amazing how fucking clueless she is and not even bothered by these horrifying stories, and not even seeming to being stuffed after eating a massive burger and a shit ton of fries. She definitely ate the second burger.. no doubt. Most people with a double patty 5 guys burger with toppings is usually satisfied about half way in and she made it seem like an appetizer. 

I have no doubt her portions after 2 weeks of double eating portions was and is her normal. She was pre-diabetic about a year ago, I wouldn't be surprised if she's a diabetic now. I also think it's funny how she's back to the fake eyelashes and heavy make up using her "I'm a serious vlogger" voice and tone. 

Bitch, you're a fat chick gorging on Youtube with boring and fucked up stories because that's the best and only thing you can do.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Oct 12, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Chantal is always going to be a morbidly obese slob. Glad we finally have it confirmed.
> 
> ETA: About this body positive nonsense, does this extend to her face tuning apps & photo shop abilities on pictures she posts on IG?
> View attachment 968594


The best part of her post was KarateJoe was Johnny on the spot to post a comment of support. He has to be a feeder or a .


----------



## Painted Pig (Oct 12, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Chantal is always going to be a morbidly obese slob. Glad we finally have it confirmed.
> 
> ETA: About this body positive nonsense, does this extend to her face tuning apps & photo shop abilities on pictures she posts on IG?
> View attachment 968594



This reply got me good.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Oct 12, 2019)

lol if she thinks people will stop calling her a fat, lying, disgusting loser just because now she eats two double cheeseburgers and a mountain of fries for lunch.

and cringey lulz at her calling herself a "Public Figure" twice today.


----------



## ADHD (Oct 12, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> @MrsLoveMom click the quote button on all the posts you wish to respond to and then click insert quotes when you are ready to make your post. You can reply to everyone in a single post instead of shitting up the thread responding to everybody individually. If you are still unsure how to to this, please feel free to msg me privately.
> 
> Back to Chantal, not only is she posting about babies but has just also started following “anti baby” IG pages:
> View attachment 968558View attachment 968559


If Chantal had the money for Botox, she'd probably spend it on even more fast food.


----------



## Um Oh Ah Yeah (Oct 12, 2019)

God _damnit_ BiggestMikey.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 12, 2019)

Someone called her out for subtweeting Jen on IG:





ETA:


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## DongMiguel (Oct 12, 2019)

Chantal was accused of lying because she's a liar. The accusations aren't frivolous. She's lied about diets, fasting, being vegan and that doesn't even get into the inconsistencies of her stories. 

Chantal wouldn't get near the hate she gets if she was honest and upfront with herself. If she just wanted to be the Mukbang Queen, people would laugh at her, and probably mock the ridiculous amount of food she eats, but there's a reason you don't see a thread devoted to someone like Hungry Fat Chick, despite her size. People mostly hate on Chantal because she's a horrible human being.


----------



## ADHD (Oct 12, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> View attachment 968771


Ok, what feeder asshole requested _this_ bullshit?


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 12, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Someone called her out for subtweeting Jen on IG:
> 
> View attachment 968768







She deleted her comments and Leena_more11 is no longer on her followers list 
(uploading entire conversation for posterity: )
 

ETA: she’s now deleted ALL comments from all pics.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Oct 12, 2019)

"_I want to be that fat girl who unapalogetically eats a cheeseburger and not a salad on camera_" our Gravy Goddess willfully declares before informing us that her health issues are none of our business. 

Nevermind that she's subjected her audience to countless insane diet schemes and long-winded fantasies of flaunting a bikini-bod on the beach and triumphantly climbing Everest after becoming an accomplished cross-country skier. Forget her sympathy-seeking videos and livestreams about her visits to the ER for cheese-related emergencies. 

I love that with every single new phase she starts, she feels the need to _educate _everyone with the newly-acquired knowledge she's cultivated from Instagram yet always fails to see the giant pitfalls she will inevitably waddle directly into. It's pure comedy gold. 

She has defiantly weeded out the last few viewers who were actually concerned for health, who asked her to rethink her content, and is now left with a comment section full of insane fatties and feeders, yet _now _she bleats that she wants to be able to do vlogs, hauls and makeup videos. This should go well.

In 2019's bountiful "Journey of Healing" October is turning out to be a pretty impressive cornucopia of crazy.


----------



## Phalanx (Oct 12, 2019)

I had a feeling Mikey would powerlevel because he's black correction inserted himself in the story and made it personal. you watch the trainwreck never be it.


----------



## DuckSucker (Oct 12, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Someone called her out for subtweeting Jen on IG:
> 
> View attachment 968768


Given all her "storytimes" this is such a horrible thing to post.




ThisWillBeFun said:


> View attachment 968771


Chantal what the fuck. I was questioning the feeder angle but you guys have to be right, with this shit. 

Saying her viewers are "spoiled" to see her rotten, sweaty panties she's been wearing for the past 5 days, saying that unless she's sitting on your face you cant comment on her weight, that shit is fucked up.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Oct 12, 2019)

DuckSucker said:


> Given all her "storytimes" this is such a horrible thing to post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure the "panty haul" is her buying new ones.  You know, fashion stuff... and agree.  Total feeder fetish vibes from her now.  She did cross 58K subs, so maybe it's working.  But she'll fuck it up somehow.  She always does.  I also wait for her next pre-surgery shit and the "omg goyyyyyss, I have diabetes so no more mukbang feasts or else I'll die! tee hee!"


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 12, 2019)

The Lord has blessed us with chimpouts galore.





I can’t wait to see what African slop Bibi has prepared for us.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Oct 12, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> The Lord has blessed us with chimpouts galore.
> 
> View attachment 968849
> 
> I can’t wait to see what African slop Bibi has prepared for us.


It's going to be another mafe or yassa dish.


----------



## raritycunt (Oct 12, 2019)

It seems queen Kong wants to poke at Chantal some more. Oh the chimpouts will be amazing for this.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Oct 12, 2019)

Dear God that thumbnail. 

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## SodaLove (Oct 12, 2019)

oh lord the disgusting pink pajama shirt is back


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Oct 12, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> Dear God that thumbnail.
> 
> I'll just leave this here.


Archive of BIBI COOKED DINNER MUKBANG AND UNDERWEAR HAUL! 10/12/2019





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## AJ 447 (Oct 12, 2019)

The only new low she has yet to hit after this is full-blown feeder porn.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Oct 12, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> Dear God that thumbnail.
> 
> I'll just leave this here.



Well, at least she's dropped the diet soda pretense.


----------



## JimmyHill'sBlarms (Oct 12, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> Dear God that thumbnail.
> 
> I'll just leave this here.



Eugh, sorry, but that looks like BiBi dumped in the pot. The stove visuals just add to that. 

Also, nice sails you got there Chinny-Chin-Chin. Planning on going Sailboating sometime soon?


----------



## ADHD (Oct 12, 2019)

kek


----------



## dismissfrogs (Oct 12, 2019)

we all know why the underwear is black, you nasty bitch


----------



## clusterfuckk (Oct 12, 2019)

ADHD said:


> View attachment 969021
> 
> kek


Seriously? Couldn’t even clean the god damn stove before the video?


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Oct 12, 2019)

Why is it that everything Bibi cooks resembles vomit?


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 12, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> Seriously? Couldn’t even clean the god damn stove before the video?



You know damn well she just stuck that spoon In the pot and flicked it around wildly so she could put it In her vlog and be “so relatable” to the other single, fat chicks that watch her! Men huh, amirite ladies?


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 12, 2019)

Holy Powerlevel Batman. I have never, ever seen underwear that big. I’m a fattie innocent, apparently. 

And it still looks too small for her immense ass.

God protect those that find this sexually interesting. I don’t know what happened to them but they need commitment


----------



## Or Else What (Oct 12, 2019)

ADHD said:


> View attachment 969021
> 
> kek


Looks like Lola Hartley got reincarnated in Chantal's kitchen


----------



## marjoram (Oct 12, 2019)

Errm...what was that sound at 5:20??


----------



## JimmyHill'sBlarms (Oct 12, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> Why is it that everything Bibi cooks resembles vomit?



In all seriousness, most food in Senegal is stew/stew-like. It all kind of looks like cat puke, but probably tastes just fine.


----------



## RandomLurker (Oct 12, 2019)

ADHD said:


> View attachment 969021
> 
> kek


This is why these scumbags have hoards of roaches.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 12, 2019)

Ohhhhhhhh I love this so much, so let me drown it in sriracha. And I sure didn't see the eyeroll in ecstasy that happens when she bites into a huge fatty burger.
Lord, but that stuff looked awful. Truly awful.

 She bought a 4X shirt. Sure, you can stuff your yourself into that Chantal, Amber does it all the time. Man, I hope she takes a pic.
Panties big enough to fit 4 women in at once. Not exactly something to be so giddy about.

Now she thinks she's shared too much, especially about the (fake) surgery, so will talk only a little about it. Not surprised since she was caught in so many lies & exaggerations, she doesn't want that to happen again. I give it a few more days & she'll be back with telling everything. Chantal thrives on sympathy (& Whoppers) & if you don't share struggles, you don't get ass-pats.

She & Bibi are going to her Uncle's for Thanksgiving & now that she accepts the fact she's a big as an elephant, she's free to eat like one.

Her existence is shrieking at her cats, stuffing her face & napping. Completely pathetic.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Oct 12, 2019)

"it's delicious!" then douses it in various condiments not related to the cuisine.    While I've defended the various Senegalese stews, this really looks like fucking shit. 

Braless, minimal makeup, still with the massive portions that can feed 2 or more people, incapable of training her cats not to go on counters or tables.. yea. Wow. Such riveting material.  (sarcasm)





If she put on her new panties and joined this dude, that would be more interesting than her last couple of videos of absolute gluttony.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 12, 2019)

The size of that underwear though...OMFG.

I mean, I knew she was huge, but seeing the actual size of her drawers on camera really puts it into a shocking perspective.
Honestly, I own t-shirts that are smaller than those.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Oct 12, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> View attachment 969090
> 
> If she put on her new panties and joined this dude, that would be more interesting than her last couple of videos of absolute gluttony.



It would certainly show us hayders her new, body positive mindset.


----------



## RandomLurker (Oct 12, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> The size of that underwear though...OMFG.
> 
> I mean, I knew she was huge, but seeing the actual size of her drawers on camera really puts it into a shocking perspective.
> Honestly, I own t-shirts that are smaller than those.


Lmao the sheer size of those fuckin things are outstanding. You could cut a hole in the crotch for your head, put your arms through the leg holes and have a sleeveless tee/crop top


----------



## Sham (Oct 12, 2019)

Ew, what the fuck! Yeah, do a haul WHILE eating so you can rub your greasy, barfy hands all over your new clothes and panties. I mean, I guess it's just a matter of time until she shits all over them anyway.


----------



## Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop (Oct 12, 2019)

I for one, love this new cycle and hope it never ends. This is the best version of Chantal I've seen in years and I never wanna look back.


----------



## Strine (Oct 13, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Chantal is always going to be a morbidly obese slob. Glad we finally have it confirmed.
> 
> ETA: About this body positive nonsense, does this extend to her face tuning apps & photo shop abilities on pictures she posts on IG?
> View attachment 968594


Chantal is such a gifted writer. Just like how Joyce and Nabokov (two people she totally studied at university okay) experimented in form and style in the early Modernist period, Chantal breaks new ground every day by making (what I assume are) stylistic decisions like never hyphenating or paragraph spacing and voicing everything in first person because she's incapable of abstract reasoning.

She's done her only exercise in weeks with this mental gymnastics about "body positivity", but for those of you who can't follow the bold play of her powerful intellect, it boils down to "I'm fat and gross but should be told I'm pretty even though I'm not and my pathological need to be considered attractive is somehow empowering" and also "noticing that I am extremely dishonest and hypocritical, especially about my weight, which I continue to talk about whilst talking about how I'm not going to talk about it, is boolying".

I for one fully believe her powerful rhetoric. After all, people who are secure and confident always tell online strangers about it, day-in-day-out, without any solicitation. Yes, okay, Chantal is a little on the so-colossally-obese-she-could-literally-die-any-minute side, but she's _body positive _and _loves_ herself, because just like the skinny legend IG girls whose skin she wants to flay and wear she deserves confidence and popularity and male attention and call me beautiful please and male attention and Big BEAUTIFUL Me and Foodie BEAUTY and male attention and I'm BEAUTIFUL FUCK YOU DADDY FUCK Y-


----------



## Turd Blossom (Oct 13, 2019)

First of all, our unhinged Poutine Queen holding up her comically enormous underpants in between shoveling giant bites of food in her Arbys-hole is a vision to behold. 
Remember the special gigantic undies she unveiled during her riveting "hospital haul" and how she made sure to tell us that she purposely bought them in a couple sizes too big on purpose for the occasion? Funny, these look to be the same size, but no mention of them being oversized now, just "comfy" and that she apparently has trouble with underwear "rolling down" on her (likely because she's shaped like a beachball- that's an awful lot to ask of a waistband). 

Once again Bibi- who is ostensibly still on leave from work- isn't interested in dining with our Gravy Maven. He appears to have left a pot of congealed food on the stove while she was napping, which she grabs and goes to her sad eating room to devour alone. 

In other news Chantal is elated because she has "good news" about her surgery. Apparantly her surgery is going to be rescheduled "as soon as possible" with her _wonderful _doctor who had been on leave and who NEVER brings up her weight! 

And finally, tomorrow is Thanksgiving in Canada, so Chantal and her elusive roommate Bibi are heading to her uncle's house where he'll be serving a turkey AND a roast! Lets hope he thinks to make extra gravy so our girl can raise a few piping hot mugs of it to celebrate her victorious month of insanity!


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Oct 13, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> View attachment 969182
> First of all, our unhinged Poutine Queen holding up her comically enormous underpants in between shoveling giant bites of food in her Arbys-hole is a vision to behold.
> Remember the special gigantic undies she unveiled during her riveting "hospital haul" and how she made sure to tell us that she purposely bought them in a couple sizes too big on purpose for the occasion? Funny, these look to be the same size, but no mention of them being oversized now, just "comfy" and that she apparently has trouble with underwear "rolling down" on her (likely because she's shaped like a beachball- that's an awful lot to ask of a waistband).
> 
> ...


Goddamn I had to do a second-take.  I was all, “Did she really shit on a plate and show off her panties?” Not demeaning Bibi’s cooking - most “peasant” food looks terrible and tastes lovely.  All stews and casseroles that are genuine and not hipster or fancy takes on old favorites look appalling when plated.  But this is straight up the color of hardcore diarrhea.  Like someone didn’t make it to the toilet after a night of drinking followed by Mexican street food purchased from a dodgy food van. Did the juxtaposition of shit yellow food and enormous thunder pants not occur to her?  Or was it deliberate?

I personally believe that body posi Chantal is best Chantal.  May this folly continue. Maybe next she’ll show us the rash under her fupa while eating Shepherd’s pie or demonstrate the effects of chub rub over a nice Sunday pot roast.


----------



## THOTto (Oct 13, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> View attachment 969182
> First of all, our unhinged Poutine Queen holding up her comically enormous underpants in between shoveling giant bites of food in her Arbys-hole is a vision to behold.
> Remember the special gigantic undies she unveiled during her riveting "hospital haul" and how she made sure to tell us that she purposely bought them in a couple sizes too big on purpose for the occasion? Funny, these look to be the same size, but no mention of them being oversized now, just "comfy" and that she apparently has trouble with underwear "rolling down" on her (likely because she's shaped like a beachball- that's an awful lot to ask of a waistband).
> 
> ...


I love this post for so many reasons but those images really sealed the deal. From what i can see her ‘panties’ are about the width of her linebacker shoulders. With how massive her gunt is even being made with super strong elastics,  those would probably be tight on her. If she can fit in them (lol) I’m sure at the very least they’re incredibly uncomfortable. They look like they’re the size of a fuckin flag.


----------



## Who Now (Oct 13, 2019)

Sham said:


> Jesus! Did she have to order TWO double cheeseburgers?



This confuses me since she ate the Big Mac, she had it without the meat. But now she is ordering double the meat?




easyaf said:


> because they would have decided that in the pre-op appointments 'dum dums'.



She keeps saying that they knew ahead of time about her weight and physical condition, but she fails to mention that it was probably cancelled last minute because her vitals were off the charts that morning due to her deliberately eating like a fiend with fat and salt.



Barbarella said:


> bachelor pad smelled like peppermints and Bengay (because of course it did)



This capped for me just how much bullshit this story is. In Chimps mind, all older people stereo-typically  use BenGay and keep peppermint candy, like it was 1890 or something.  Surprised she didn't say he had a ear horn (look it up)



sixcarbchiligorl said:


> , but somehow she is able to drive to get the food, bring it home, set the food up, and start filming before she eats. How? How does she have self-control in that regard?



Of course she eats on the way home, come on now. At least an extra order of fries



Dutch Courage said:


> and cringey lulz at her calling herself a "Public Figure" twice today.



Better watch out, Chimtal. As a public figure, your image and "persona" is up for grabs for anyone wanting to exploit you; ie, use your videos in media.



Spoiler: Boring shit



Is there a difference between reporting on public and private figures?
Yes. A private figure claiming defamation—your neighbor, your roommate, the guy who walks his dog by your favorite coffee shop—only has to prove you acted negligently, which is to say that a "reasonable person" would not have published the defamatory statement.

A public figure must show "actual malice"—that you published with either knowledge of falsity or in reckless disregard for the truth. This is a difficult standard for a plaintiff to meet.

Who is a public figure?
A public figure is someone who has actively sought, in a given matter of public interest, to influence the resolution of the matter. In addition to the obvious public figures—a government employee, a senator, a presidential candidate—someone may be a limited-purpose public figure. A limited-purpose public figure is one who (a) voluntarily participates in a discussion about a public controversy, and (b) has access to the media to get his or her own view across. One can also be an involuntary limited-purpose public figure—for example, an air traffic controller on duty at time of fatal crash was held to be an involuntary, limited-purpose public figure, due to his role in a major public occurrence.

Examples of public figures:

A former city attorney and an attorney for a corporation organized to recall members of city counsel
A psychologist who conducted "nude marathon" group therapy
A land developer seeking public approval for housing near a toxic chemical plant
Members of an activist group who spoke with reporters at public events
From: https://www.eff.org/issues/bloggers/legal/liability/defamation


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 13, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> Why is it that everything Bibi cooks resembles vomit?


To be fair, a lot of 'ethnic' food looks like that. Indian food looks like baby shit of various colors, but it's delicious. I think his stew looked a lot more appetizing than her McDonalds feast the other day. 

Chintal being childfree cracks me up. She belongs with those people. Childfree people are all insanely angry and hateful that they had to grown up and are expected to become responsible adults. They're jealous of children getting to be children. One of my favorite early internet memories was a grown ass woman on LiveJournal having a nervous breakdown because a little kid won a costume contest at a book store, where the prize was getting to open the box of Harry Potter books or something stupid.Not wanting to have children is perfectly fine. But actively hating children for existing is a special kind of re.tarded


----------



## trashbag (Oct 13, 2019)

mid burp


not her "current bf"


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 13, 2019)

Who Now said:


> This capped for me just how much bullshit this story is. In Chimps mind, all older people stereo-typically  use BenGay and keep peppermint candy, like it was 1890 or something.  Surprised she didn't say he had a ear horn (look it up)



Yes, just like in her mind, all single guys in their 20's live alone in messy, shitty apartments and smell like "bedhead". I'm willing to believe she may have had one experience like this in her life, and then assigned this "loser bachelor" stereotype to all of her fake lover stories.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 13, 2019)

It amazes me that not only is she not ashamed of putting out for the most pathetic men that no other woman would touch but she actually revels in it. Lies or not, Chantal is one fucked up piece of lard. It reminds me of boogie bragging about fucking hookers.

Chantal likes to think of herself as this glamorous woman in her 30’s, but, in reality, she’s white trash through and through. If she had never been a hog, she would have had 6 kids and 6 different fathers by 24. Her sex fantasies, her questionable fashion choices, her diets, it all screams trailer park trash. I mean, seriously. Amber looks like high society next to her. Fucking Amberlynn Reid.


----------



## Beluga (Oct 13, 2019)

She's so body positive that she asks her viewers not to comment on her weight. But Chantal is a confident, body positive qween y'all.


----------



## sgtpepper (Oct 13, 2019)

There was a “retro react” video recently and it was on a video where Chantal talks about how she cheated and met BiBi.

She explained that she gained 80-90lbs after getting into a relationship with him. What in the actual fuck?  Normal people may gain 15lbs but 90???

She has to be at 150 by this point

Edit: forgot to add...anyone else see her disappointed face when she said BiBi was joining for Thanksgiving??


----------



## fatfuck (Oct 13, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> View attachment 969182



this has to be one of the most revolting looking meals i have ever seen. even pig slop looks more appetizing than this diarrhea looking thing.

if i didn't know chantal and saw the above pictures i'd think she's a german scat fetishist.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Oct 13, 2019)

As big as those flags are she is touting for the camera, the saddest thing is they still won’t fit her.


----------



## firstletterofthealphabet (Oct 13, 2019)

Beluga said:


> She's so body positive that she asks her viewers not to comment on her weight. But Chantal is a confident, body positive qween y'all.


She's still keeping up this "I don't moderate my video comments" act

She's the one who approves what comments do appear on her video, so there's no reason for her to ask her viewers to comment on her weight


----------



## MrsLoveMom (Oct 13, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> @MrsLoveMom click the quote button on all the posts you wish to respond to and then click insert quotes when you are ready to make your post. You can reply to everyone in a single post instead of shitting up the thread responding to everybody individually. If you are still unsure how to to this, please feel free to msg me privately.
> 
> 
> Back to Chantal, not only is she posting about babies but has just also started following “anti baby” IG pages:
> View attachment 968558View attachment 968559


Thank you. 


THOTto said:


> Learn to use multi quote nigger.
> ninjaed by @Serial Grapist
> 
> Chantal being bitter over not having a spawn will never not be funny. She’d use the kid for attention and praise and Whine about every symptom during a pregnancy.  I guess you can say it’s a case of sour grapes.



I am an asshole and I hang my head in shame.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Oct 13, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> Yes, just like in her mind, all single guys in their 20's live alone in messy, shitty apartments and smell like "bedhead". I'm willing to believe she may have had one experience like this in her life, and then assigned this "loser bachelor" stereotype to all of her fake lover stories.


And I'm sure that once the morning came and her "lover" sobered up, he looked over at her with sheer terror and disgust. Probably left 10 on the dresser and asked her to be gone by the time he showered and decontaminated himself.


----------



## DuckSucker (Oct 13, 2019)

trashbag said:


> View attachment 969252
> mid burp


I dont know why this kills me so much but this is almost art.
You could put it in MOMA. Just a photo titled "mid burp".
"Why is there a photo of a fat girl burping, in MOMA??" "You just dont get it."

You can call me fucking retarded all you want but this is such a good screencap.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Oct 13, 2019)

DuckSucker said:


> I dont know why this kills me so much but this is almost art.
> You could put it in MOMA.
> "Why is there a photo of a fat girl burping, in MOMA??" "You just dont get it."
> 
> You can call me fucking exceptional all you want but this is such a good screencap.



He boobs resting on the table never gets old (or less islamic content).


----------



## wheelpower (Oct 13, 2019)

Gobble gobble


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 13, 2019)

Bibi is actually a lot more attractive than I imagined. I don't think I've ever seen his face before (just the back of his head in the background).

I would love to be a fly on the wall and see the actual dynamics of this relationship. Something doesn't add up. I don't know why, but there is always something shocking (and suspicious) when you see a couple where one person is attractive, and the other person is the complete opposite of attractive.


----------



## Wyzzerd (Oct 13, 2019)

The Bibi picture makes my brain hurt. I know it's a real picture but my head is saying it's a shopped picture. Like Bibi took picture with a normal girl, chantal saw it, got jealous, then aggressively assaulted her with photoshop to turn her into a deformed goblin. 

You've got normal looking guy and absolute trainwreck standing next to eachother and the logic center of my gray skull meat can't handle it.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Oct 13, 2019)

Wyzzerd said:


> You've got normal looking guy and absolute trainwreck standing next to eachother and the logic center of my gray skull meat can't handle it.


TBH i think Bibi is depressed of something like that. Imagine working at night, sleeping at daytime - almost no time for real life. No good wifey who'll do home cleaning and cooking, so you could not worry what to eat\cook and have more free time. No active hobby, just vidya and anime. Looks like he is stuck in a loop of work-home-sleeping, and it's really hart to break this routine, expecially if you see a hambeast every day - it will kill motivation to do anything.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Oct 13, 2019)

I’m fucking shocked she would post those pictures. Absolutely mortifying for a normal human being


----------



## AJ 447 (Oct 13, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> Bibi is actually a lot more attractive than I imagined. I don't think I've ever seen his face before (just the back of his head in the background).
> 
> I would love to be a fly on the wall and see the actual dynamics of this relationship. Something doesn't add up. I don't know why, but there is always something shocking (and suspicious) when you see a couple where one person is attractive, and the other person is the complete opposite of attractive.


He's a manlet.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 13, 2019)

I pray to God there will be an upload including video of the food spread and what she ate. I need to see this.

Of course, she will portray that she only ate a small, sensible portion of food if there is video. But I'm really more interested in the leftovers that are taken home. And since Bibi is with her, she can't binge on them in the car as soon as she leaves. 

We will never know the truth, of course.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Oct 13, 2019)

guys i know this is late, but im watching zack react to her "fucked an 80 yo" vid, and i dont understand how any of you can watch them w/o commentary. aside from maybe muted for screencaping. 

how do people enjoy this shit?!?! aside from fetish reasons.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 13, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> Gobble gobble
> 
> View attachment 969710
> 
> View attachment 969712


Well, will you look at that.
Black really is slimming.
I can barely see her.


----------



## Painted Pig (Oct 13, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> Gobble gobble
> 
> View attachment 969710
> 
> View attachment 969712



She can't do up her boots lol


----------



## A borscht-on (Oct 13, 2019)

I don't know if it's the camera angle or what, but it seems to me that Chantal should be much, _much_ blobbier than she appears in these photos.  Given the quantity and (lack of) quality of garbage-dump food she inhales on a daily basis, she should look more Slatonesque, or at least like Hungry Fat Chick.  I guess it's all in weight distribution; rather than spread horizontally, I guess she carries all of her weight in front, as though she swallowed an exercise ball.   I mean, she looks obese, but I would imagine far more folds and rolls and drooping flesh on her frame, as well as tremendous thighs and a colossal ass, considering she just sits all day at home and in her car.

...or black really is slimming.  But I am shocked she doesn't look more massive.  Am I alone here?


----------



## dismissfrogs (Oct 13, 2019)

We need more side pics. Do it "body positive" Chantal.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 13, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> I pray to God there will be an upload including video of the food spread and what she ate. I need to see this.



Here’s her dainty plate she posted on IG:


----------



## multiverse (Oct 13, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 969824
> She can't do up her boots lol


Here's a lighter close up


Her body shape is so weird. Her ankles and feet aren't actually that swollen- it's that she can't zip them and apparently Malan can't be arsed to help her. Her stomachs prevent her from bending.



Serial Grapist said:


> Here’s her plate she posted on IG:
> View attachment 969829


Like every fat, she thinks people are fooled when she takes a teeny little plate of food in front of them. Everyone knows she's stopping at no less than 3 fast food joints on the way home.

Here's the beast next to her mother.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Oct 13, 2019)

Jesus she is a beach ball. Just imagine how packed full of fat her chest and abdominal cavities are.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 13, 2019)

Wyzzerd said:


> The Bibi picture makes my brain hurt. I know it's a real picture but my head is saying it's a shopped picture. Like Bibi took picture with a normal girl, chantal saw it, got jealous, then aggressively assaulted her with photoshop to turn her into a deformed goblin.
> 
> You've got normal looking guy and absolute trainwreck standing next to eachother and the logic center of my gray skull meat can't handle it.



Bibi is beta as fuck. He settled for whatever he could get. You’d be surprised how many relationships survive not on love but on people not hating each other enough to leave. It’s the same reason why people don’t quit jobs they don’t like or never stick to their New Year’s resolutions to lose weight. Change is born out of strong emotions. Disgust. Hatred. Rage. Out of the valley of complacency, all roads go uphill.


----------



## GinnyPotter (Oct 13, 2019)

Her legs remind me of those pilsbury biscuit dough tubes after the seals been popped. Oozing and mushy. 

Her mom actually isn't bad looking. I've never seen a picture of her that close up. 

That plate of food is some of the only things she posted that actually looks good and edible. 

Her hair is really dry and fried looking. And why didn't Bibi help her with her shoes? Or even her mom when she got there? I guess that really shows how little people care about her. Damn.


----------



## AJ 447 (Oct 13, 2019)

multiverse said:


> Here's a lighter close up
> View attachment 969835
> 
> Her body shape is so weird. Her ankles and feet aren't actually that swollen- it's that she can't zip them and apparently Malan can't be arsed to help her. Her stomachs prevent her from bending.
> ...


She looks like a hunchback.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Oct 13, 2019)

A borscht-on said:


> I don't know if it's the camera angle or what, but it seems to me that Chantal should be much, _much_ blobbier than she appears in these photos.  Given the quantity and (lack of) quality of garbage-dump food she inhales on a daily basis, she should look more Slatonesque, or at least like Hungry Fat Chick.  I guess it's all in weight distribution; rather than spread horizontally, I guess she carries all of her weight in front, as though she swallowed an exercise ball.   I mean, she looks obese, but I would imagine far more folds and rolls and drooping flesh on her frame, as well as tremendous thighs and a colossal ass, considering she just sits all day at home and in her car.
> 
> ...or black really is slimming.  But I am shocked she doesn't look more massive.  Am I alone here?


Chantal knows to stand front-on for pics since she can hide her bulk. From the side view, she's much wider than she is from the front. She has, uh, interesting fat placement that's for sure.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 13, 2019)

Here's a more accurate picture. Grabbed it off her uncle's Facebook. Of course it's the only picture she didn't put on her IG.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Oct 13, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Here's a more accurate picture. Grabbed it off her uncle's Facebook. Of course it's the only picture she didn't put on her IG.
> 
> View attachment 969937


Jesus, she's so fat I missed the fact that she was sitting on a chair for a good five or ten seconds.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Oct 13, 2019)

multiverse said:


> Here's a lighter close up
> View attachment 969835
> 
> Her body shape is so weird. Her ankles and feet aren't actually that swollen- it's that she can't zip them and apparently Malan can't be arsed to help her. Her stomachs prevent her from bending.
> ...



I see the ugly bruised apple didn’t fall far from the tree. Maybe I’m high AF; buther mother doesn’t look like her at all. Of course there is prolly 400lbs separating them.



sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Here's a more accurate picture. Grabbed it off her uncle's Facebook. Of course it's the only picture she didn't put on her IG.
> 
> View attachment 969937


He can barely get his arm around her shoulders. And he’s a man. And he looks bigger than Bibi.


----------



## Wyzzerd (Oct 13, 2019)

It would be easier for a man to get his arms around a couch than it would be to get around Chantal.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 13, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Here's a more accurate picture. Grabbed it off her uncle's Facebook. Of course it's the only picture she didn't put on her IG.
> 
> View attachment 969937


Jesus Christ, her hands. Her finger fupas are on full display.


----------



## Angry New Ager (Oct 13, 2019)

A borscht-on said:


> I don't know if it's the camera angle or what, but it seems to me that Chantal should be much, _much_ blobbier than she appears in these photos.  Given the quantity and (lack of) quality of garbage-dump food she inhales on a daily basis, she should look more Slatonesque, or at least like Hungry Fat Chick.  I guess it's all in weight distribution; rather than spread horizontally, I guess she carries all of her weight in front, as though she swallowed an exercise ball.   I mean, she looks obese, but I would imagine far more folds and rolls and drooping flesh on her frame, as well as tremendous thighs and a colossal ass, considering she just sits all day at home and in her car.
> 
> ...or black really is slimming.  But I am shocked she doesn't look more massive.  Am I alone here?


Whoever took the pic of her standing in front of the garage door has an eye level that is roughly 2-3" above the top of her head. So the camera (no doubt her phone) was held at a high angle, while standing fairly close to her, which would make her her body look a bit smaller. The wide angle of the lens enhances the effect. And to top it all off, I suspect she's narrowed the image, as her head doesn't look as wide in the garage door pic as it does in the one taken with Bibi. She also looks much fatter in the pic with Bibi, which was taken by somebody shorter than whoever took the first pic--possibly her mom.


----------



## DongMiguel (Oct 13, 2019)

Angry New Ager said:


> Whoever took the pic of her standing in front of the garage door has an eye level that is roughly 2-3" above the top of her head. So the camera (no doubt her phone) was held at a high angle, while standing fairly close to her, which would make her her body look a bit smaller. The wide angle of the lens enhances the effect. And to top it all off, I suspect she's narrowed the image, as her head doesn't look as wide in the garage door pic as it does in the one taken with Bibi. She also looks much fatter in the pic with Bibi, which was taken by somebody shorter than whoever took the first pic--possibly her mom.



Chantal's weight is deceptive. From the front, she doesn't look as massive, which I think helps in her photos. However, if you were  to see her in person, or from the side, you'd absolutely get the extent of her size:


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 13, 2019)

I can't believe she had her picture taken standing there proudly in boots she's too fat to zip up 

it looks perilous tbh


----------



## Princess Ariel (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 13, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> View attachment 970111


Lmao. "They're hard to unzip so I just keep them unzipped." I suppose that's the same reason you never tie your sneakers either, Chantal? They are too hard to untie?

How fucking stupid does she think people are? Rather than embarrassing herself like this, she could have just simply not replied to this comment.

It sounds just about as ridiculous as saying something like "My bra is kinda hard to unhook, so I just keep it unhooked." Or "The zipper of my jeans tends to get stuck so I just walk around with it unzipped all day!"


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 13, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Here’s her dainty plate she posted on IG:
> View attachment 969829


I remember very well that last year Chantal stuffed herself at Thanksgiving & by the time the US Thanksgiving came around in November she was lecturing everyone about eating the poor turkeys & how barbaric it was. The Vegan queen tried to shame us all.

This year the greatest joy we all have is that she's fatter.
Now that is fun.


----------



## DarkSydePundit (Oct 13, 2019)

I think the problem for BiBi why he can‘t get a better woman is that he is a niggo

Let‘s crowdfund a skin bleaching so he can escape Chantal‘s claws


----------



## dismissfrogs (Oct 13, 2019)

thanksgiving is the one time everyone expects you to be a pig, and this bitch cant even do THAT right


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 13, 2019)

It’s crazy to see how much weight Bibi and Chantal have lost and gained respectively since the “cooking with my annoyed boyfriend” video..







Spoiler: Relevant video


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 13, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> "The zipper of my jeans tends to get stuck so I just walk around with it unzipped all day!"



Right? Her excuse doesn't even make sense. It's not like with pants, where you'd have occasion to zip and unzip a few times throughout the day to use the bathroom. You'd zip your boots once before leaving, then unzip when you got home. 

She's too fat to zip them, period.


----------



## Bodywork by Dennis (Oct 13, 2019)

Kamov Ka-52 said:


> Jesus, she's so fat I missed the fact that she was sitting on a chair for a good five or ten seconds.



Holy shit, I had looked at this puzzling photo for at least 30 seconds and never even noticed the chair...this is advanced fatness.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 13, 2019)

Pls archive if you can @Kamov Ka-52


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Oct 13, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Right? Her excuse doesn't even make sense. It's not like with pants, where you'd have occasion to zip and unzip a few times throughout the day to use the bathroom. You'd zip your boots once before leaving, then unzip when you got home.
> 
> She's too fat to zip them, period.



In Canada it's common to take off your shoes when entering a home. I think it's because there's lots of snow and mush and crap, so people do it then, and then get used to it so they do it in the shorter summer months. 

In the picture with her Uncle, I can't see if her shoes are off, but he is wearing socks.

Regardless, she is too fat to zip up her shoes.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Oct 13, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Pls archive if you can @Kamov Ka-52


Archive of A CANADIAN THANKSGIVING 2019- 10/13/2019
Also, Bibi looks absolutely miserable in that thumbnail.  




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## solidus (Oct 13, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Here's a more accurate picture. Grabbed it off her uncle's Facebook. Of course it's the only picture she didn't put on her IG.
> 
> View attachment 969937



In this photo she has clearly shuffled forward as her ass is too wide to sit between the two arm rest. She really is gigantic.



Princess Ariel said:


> View attachment 970111



Sure, Jan.


----------



## DongMiguel (Oct 14, 2019)

lol 

She tries to kiss Bibi and he ignores her. She then says, "hi" with the damn camera in his face and attempts to kiss him again ... and he ignores her. Finally, out of sheer annoyance it looks like, he gives her a peck on the lips.


----------



## ciggy (Oct 14, 2019)

DongMiguel said:


> She tries to kiss Bibi and he ignores her. She then says, "hi" with the damn camera in his face and attempts to kiss him again ... and he ignores her. Finally, out of sheer annoyance it looks like, he gives her a peck on the lips.


This starts around 4:06 for those who don't want to flip through the whole video.






That look encapsulates a lifetime of regret.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Oct 14, 2019)

ciggy said:


> This starts around 4:06 for those who don't want to flip through the whole video.
> 
> View attachment 970417
> 
> That look encapsulates a lifetime of regret.





100 hours in photoshop, please no bully


----------



## JustSomeRando (Oct 14, 2019)

Her family should have made her a vegan roast and insisted that she eat that . The chimp out would have been glorious


----------



## GinnyPotter (Oct 14, 2019)

She lists all the stuff that was available to eat and what she ate. 

"I didn't have a salad this time."

Shocker! 

Maybe it's just because I'm a more private person but if someone came over for a family function and was just filming the whole time, along with my house to put on her YouTube channel, I would be so annoyed. She even goes in the bathroom. The house was really beautiful but come on. No one wants there bathroom displayed on the internet. Seems like such an invasion of privacy. 

She also was talking to a family member and said they watch her channel all the time. 

Whhut? I don't know which member it was but goddamn, I cannot imagine being so proud of that. 

Makes sense why they don't invite her over more often.


----------



## Igotdigusted (Oct 14, 2019)

So this video laid all the assumptions to rest. Now we are 101% certain that Malan is an idiot and he probably deserves his fate.

Now lets move on to more mukbangs and a possible meltdown shall we? That is the fun part of this blob.


----------



## pecan (Oct 14, 2019)

He truly looks dead inside, though I'm not sure how much of that is just... his default expression.
That being said: imagine dating this blobfish with false eyelashes glued to it, having it shuffle up to you with camera in hand and kissing you so it can prove that you are its _rock_. She's not totally undesirable, see, viewers! Can you not see the burning desire, overflowing happiness, and love in this gaze? How foolish we were to consider that this expressive, passionate gem of a human being might not be in everlasting love with Chantal.






You can definitely see the 'take that, viewers' in her eyes here in this completely normal, not unhinged at all expression.




Cheers.


----------



## Todd Weiss (Oct 14, 2019)

ciggy said:


> This starts around 4:06 for those who don't want to flip through the whole video.
> 
> View attachment 970417
> 
> That look encapsulates a lifetime of regret.


----------



## Strine (Oct 14, 2019)

For my sins...

A CANADIAN THANKSGIVING 2019

-standard cringey intro followed by "graphic design is my passion" disgusting goldenrod "Happy Thanksgiving!" screen
-some shit photos with slow zooms out, with the initial close-up on her face because she's Foodie *BEAUTY*
-pretty sure she wore fake drag queen eyelashes to a fucking family gathering
-swiveling footage of Titan the dog receiving a fuss while Chantal drones "you're so happy to see me" in her exceptional baby voice. This is to show the haydurs that this dog will tolerate her, unlike her mother's one
-tacky Hallowe'en decor



-prolonged section about how this dog just loves her SO much because it allows her to touch it. Chantal cycles through her entire repertoire of demonic muppet voices
-bald uncle(?) issues an explicit greeting to her followers, and then Chantard moans "ya wanna say hi to my followers?"
-the dog barks at something, probably Chantal, and there's an extremely abrupt cut

-banal WASP living room with fugly couches and tacky rubbish for decorations. Chantal belligerently yells over her relatives' quiet chatter about how she bought Bibi some food because they're totally a loving couple okay
-morbidly tacky table dressing with "live laugh love"-style paraphernalia upholstering the surrounding walls because why wouldn't there be



-Chantal wishes all the Canucks a happy Thanksgiving. Her breathing is laboured throughout, because she walked ONE METRE from the living room
-Chantal compliments the nasty dollar store decorations (Thanksgiving mixed incoherently and hideously with Hallowe'en) and shows off her huge vocabulary by saying everything is "so cute"
-She hauls herself into the kitchen, the camera swaying to and fro with her waddling like we're at sea, to show us an exciting array of unprepared food covered in tinfoil without even telling us what it is

-Cut to more footage of this fucking dog while the room is filled with WASP Canuckery "eh?" banter
-Another abrupt cut to Bibi scratching the dog
-ANOTHER abrupt cut to Chantal surveying the anodyne and blandly decorated bathroom while murmuring "bathroom goals". I suppose it's not covered in diarrhoea and Arby's grease, so it's probably a step up for her. She pays especial attention to the tub she plainly could not even fit into
-Every available surface in this house has some "bless this mess" tat bolted onto it
-Frantically pulling at her shirt like she's tweaking on meth, she models the 9XL garbage bag she's wearing in the bathroom mirror. She points out her jewellery, which we can't see, because she's not using the front camera, because the mirror crops her gut, you see.
-Bug-eyed and preening, she whispers "yessss" in what is easily the most unsettling moment of the whole video

-Cut back to the kitchen and Chantal is zeroing in on the meat one of her fat male relatives is carving.
-Jesus Christ I'm only four minutes into this
-Finally we get the front camera in resplendent Fat Girl Angle, with Chantal creasing her blobfish visage into a Jack-o'-lantern grin as she smooshes up to Bibi and tries to get him in on the action. As seen in the exquisite screenshots above, he wants fucknothing to do with it, and after a perfunctory peck on her overlined lips she cuts again
-Chantal praises yet more of the bad decorations because we're not even halfway into the video and she's already desperate for something to film and talk about

-Cut to the gross, butter-covered food others have already posted shots of. It's less food than even a thin person would eat at Thanksgiving, which she wasn't clever enough to realise. This was clearly just an entrée.
-Cut to Bibi shuffling cards with everybody's head cropped out because Cuntal is no Hitchcock to put it lightly
-Five minutes into a twelve-minute video, the footage of the Thanksgiving dinner - the ostensible subject - is over, and we're back at her "creator station" with the faux-Japanese screens behind it. The belief-beggaringly-ludicrous fairy lights are gone, because I made fun of them a while back. Hi Chantal!
-She's taking her makeup off, even though the horrorshow fake eyelashes have already been removed
-"That" was their Thanksgiving
-Chantal immediately starts talking about the meat they had and did not have
-Chantal enumerates everything she ate, then says "that's that" without talking about how nice it was to see her family or even that mongrel dog she claimed was infatuated with her and practically molested

-Tomorrow is a holiday. Nothing is open. We don't know how Thanksgiving or holidays in general work, so Chantal educates us
-She's taking Peetz to his mother's house on Tuesday. She's "still pretty close to his mom" and fully intends to celebrate Thanksgiving with them. I'm sure the huge amount of food involved is purely incidental and not a motivating factor
-Boring-as-all-fuck makeup talk because she likes to think people watch her for her makeup skillz
-She's getting a TV for her room for when she has the surgery, which is definitely happening
-Verbal chloroform about the stupid shit she likes to watch on television. It's all horror shows, much like this very video

-Her face turns scarlet as she rubs off the outermost layer of her makeup, and after removing barely any she pretends it's all off and smugly shows us the paper towel she scraped it off with, which now looks like a dirty nappy



I've seen your face without makeup for real bitch, and it looks like an ass with haemorrhoids. Try harder.
-More boring-as-fuck makeup talk; she obviously didn't think the video would hit ten minutes yet
-She got some facial "cleansers" that have stupid shit in them like coffee grounds and "jade water". Thanks Grams!
-She wanted to educate us on what a traditional Canadian Thanksgiving is like ("you get together and have a meal" -  okay)
-She talks about food some more and, eyes skyward, says "turkey" the way a poet says his lover's name
-Oh my God she's talking about the dog again and how much he loves her
-It's been more than ten minutes gorl just fucking stop
-Apparently she heard me because she signs off in her sicko baby voice

FIN


----------



## beanbag in a hurry (Oct 14, 2019)

That card shuffling moment - does Bibi have a coke nail?


----------



## harbinger (Oct 14, 2019)

How old is Chantal? I thought she was somewhere around the 40 year old mark, but that picture of her with her mother puts all that in doubt. I would guess her mother must be in her early 50’s.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 14, 2019)

Chantal was born in 1984. Her mother had her aged 17, parenting was delegated to the grandparents in part. (We really need to sort out that new OP for these things.)


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Oct 14, 2019)

JustSomeRando said:


> Her family should have made her a vegan roast and insisted that she eat that . The chimp out would have been glorious


A vegan keto roast. Made entirely out of chia seeds.


----------



## raritycunt (Oct 14, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> Gobble gobble
> 
> View attachment 969710
> 
> View attachment 969712



It’s so nice of Bibi to visit the special needs dwarf association this thanksgiving.....oh wait that’s Chantal? My bad!


----------



## Turd Blossom (Oct 14, 2019)

Strine said:


> swiveling footage of Titan the dog receiving a fuss while Chantal drones "you're so happy to see me" in her exceptional baby voice. This is to show the haydurs that this dog will tolerate her, unlike her mother's one


Chantal's interactions with this dog are so exceptional it's almost surreal:
"TIIITAN! OOHHH You're SO HAPPY to see me!"
"YOU'RE SO HAPPY TO SEE ME"
"YOU'RE SO HAPPY TO SEE ME"
""TITAN! WHO'S A GOOD BOY TITAN?"
"...Oh he's drinking water?" she dejectedly asks as it dawns on her that the dog is no longer interested in her high-pitched assault on his eardrums, then exclaims "He's SO excited to SEE ME" to anyone who will listen, even though Titan has clearly moved on to more interesting pursuits.
Jeeesus.

I thoroughly enjoyed our healthy-at-any-size, food reviewing queen's reflection on the traditional Thanksgiving meal her family served her, once she was safely back home and back into her pajamas in her Mukbang 'n Makeup room:  "So we had prime rib roast and turkey, stuffing, mashed potatoes, _SOME KIND OF VEGETABLES, _cranberry sauce, dinner rolls, _SALAD OR WHATEVER..." _ She then ofc went on to list off all the pies/ice cream.
I love that just last year Clotso was nonstop posting on IG about all the poor beautiful turkeys being sacrified for Thanksgiving, and this year she couldn't be bothered to remember what vegetables her family served and admitted she didn't even eat the salad.


----------



## THOTto (Oct 14, 2019)

I love that oh, this will show them, face she made. What does she think will happen? We’ll all gasp realizing we made a terrible mistake, instantly praise her for her totes beauty and sparkling personality before giving her the secret to being skinny while eating fast food. Then punish ourselves for her amusement and beg for her forgiveness before deleting this thread or the whole site only to make sure no one ever is so mean to her again?

That’s the vibe I’m getting and it’s fuckin’ hilarious- along with Malan trying to ignore her. What did you do Chantal? Throw a fit? Threaten suicide? Make false accusations against him? He looks like a brainwashed hostage for fucks sake.  

Reality check: even if this was an aha, you were wrong, moment we’d still find something to laugh at. Like her being so fat she can’t properly sit in a chair, her mother who is nearly two decades older is not only much prettier but less then half her size, or the inability to tell if the massive size difference in her legs is from the bent knee or starting stages of lymphedema.

Since she’s making a point to show her face “without makeup” glad to know my suspicion was right and got under her skin that much. Even if her skin wasn’t as red as Amber’s navel; it still would be stretched out over globs of fat and a gourd shaped head. Plus it would be covered in stretch marks, something  body positive Chantal has yet to post. (Do your yeasty chaffing gut and gunt!) But please keep trying to prove your innocence, it makes my day.

Die Chantal you incredibly dumb, useless fatty. You truly live the life you deserve.


Spoiler: Lol


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 14, 2019)

This line made me spit out my coffee.
Thank you for the recap & for my now clean computer screen. 



Strine said:


> She hauls herself into the kitchen, the camera swaying to and fro with her waddling like we're at sea,


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Oct 14, 2019)

That shit in her eye is almost as disgusting as the smear of shit on her cheek.


----------



## Sham (Oct 14, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Pls archive if you can @Kamov Ka-52



Good god, that makeup removal made my face hurt. Chantal, your old ass does in fact need a moisturizer.  And I can't believe she's just sandpapering her face with a harsh paper towel. I'm shocked her skin doesn't look worse.


----------



## Beluga (Oct 14, 2019)

Strine said:


> For my sins...
> 
> A CANADIAN THANKSGIVING 2019
> 
> ...


This is a great recap but you missed the most important part: before removing her make up she says that Bibi is in the living room clipping his toenails.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Oct 14, 2019)

Beluga said:


> This is a great recap but you missed the most important part: before removing her make up she says that Bibi is in the living room clipping his toenails.



I'm sure Bibi is thrilled with the internet knowing that.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 14, 2019)

It just occurred to me that she broadcasted that to the internet because* she's jealous. *She admitted a few visits ago that she has to travel back to her hometown to have her mother clip her toenails for her *because she's so fat, she can't reach them herself.* She's jealous that Malan can just casually do his himself on the couch, and also that he won't do hers.


----------



## ScrappyLobsterchu (Oct 14, 2019)

I'm sorry, but what the fuck happened in her eye? Did a blood vessel pop or something?


----------



## Beluga (Oct 14, 2019)

ScrappyLobsterchu said:


> I'm sorry, but what the fuck happened in her eye? Did a blood vessel pop or something?


It's the fat trying to escape her in every way and orifice possible


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 14, 2019)

ScrappyLobsterchu said:


> I'm sorry, but what the fuck happened in her eye? Did a blood vessel pop or something?


Maybe she hit it trying to slam her face into the slop trough as quickly as possible.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 14, 2019)

thejackal said:


> Her youtube income is probably about $15-20K a year.  I'd assume her grandma probably buys about 3-5K worth of groceries for her in a year as the family for whatever reason has basically assigned Chantal the "take Grandma shopping" duty and that's who pays for her Farm Boy "hauls" mostly.
> 
> So that's a base income of about $23K, probably little if any taxed, and her rent cannot be more than $500-700/m.   She's living in poverty, but she's got enough money to stuff her face and keep a roof (small as it is) over her head and buy gas for her fast food runs.
> 
> @Scrim yea it's kinda like how a snake can unhinge its jaw or a Labrador using its tongue to lap up half a bowl of chow in one fell swoop.  They've figured out ways to maximize the amount of calories in each bite.  Truely evolved eaters.



I’m amused by people who think stuffing cheap fastfood in her gullet is luxury spending or some shit. At least in the USA one of the reasons obesity is so rampant among poor ppl is due to how cheap fastfood is. Fastfood has replaced home cooked meals in poverty stricken regions. When they do use their foodstamps to buy groceries it’s mostly just heat and serve garbage.

Eating lots of fast food has become indicative of poverty, not affluence. 



ScrappyLobsterchu said:


> I'm sorry, but what the fuck happened in her eye? Did a blood vessel pop or something?



Not an uncommon occurrence in women who use monstrous amounts of eye make-up and false eye-lashes. The stuff is terrible for your eyes and it’s also easy to poke yourself with brushes, applicators  and eyeliner.


----------



## Pout*s*ine (Oct 14, 2019)

ScrappyLobsterchu said:


> I'm sorry, but what the fuck happened in her eye? Did a blood vessel pop or something?



High blood pressure is known to be responsible for bursting blood vessels in the eye but we all know Chantal's blood pressure is exemplary, because she told us so, remember?


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 14, 2019)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> I’m amused by people who think stuffing cheap fastfood in her gullet is luxury spending or some shit. At least in the USA one of the reasons obesity is so rampant among poor ppl is due to how cheap fastfood is. Fastfood has replaced home cooked meals in poverty stricken regions. When they do use their foodstamps to buy groceries it’s mostly just heat and serve garbage.


But she's eating so much of it per meal. It's not like she's getting a value meal and calling it quits, which is what most poor people do at fast food places. She spends $20-30 dollars at a time, at least.


----------



## PatTraverse (Oct 14, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> But she's eating so much of it per meal. It's not like she's getting a value meal and calling it quits, which is what most poor people do at fast food places. She spends $20-30 dollars at a time, at least.


That is what it would cost for a single meal at a restaurant that is above your standard fast food chain and it would more likely be at a normal portion size. For the same price she can get a good 3000 calories worth of junk at Arbys because the serving sizes are enormous. People like Chantal feel that it is incredible value which is just used as another incentive to keep them hooked. You see it multiple times when they film themselves eating and they are so excited to have gotten so much.


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Oct 14, 2019)

Pout*s*ine said:


> High blood pressure is known to be responsible for bursting blood vessels in the eye but we all know Chantal's blood pressure is exemplary, because she told us so, remember?



It's a subconjunctival haemorrhage. Looks scary, but it's harmless.

I've done that via vomiting repeatedly during a migraine attack. Entire white of my eye filled up with blood. The only good thing is it doesn't hurt at all, just looks scary.

It's pretty common for various reasons. The doctor told me that once the blood vessels in your eye become friable for various reasons (dry eye syndrome can do it, a bout of conjunctivitis can do it) it can happen for really no reason at all, any kind of sudden increase in blood pressure due to even coughing too hard, can do it. It doesn't need treatment, it will just drain away on its own over a few days.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Oct 14, 2019)

I bet she did it while straining too hard on the toilet.


----------



## Scrim (Oct 14, 2019)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> I bet she did while straining too hard on the toilet.


My first thought as well. After the McDicks, KFC, Five Guys binges plus Bibi's Senegal slop, bitch had to be backed up.


----------



## Painted Pig (Oct 14, 2019)

beanbag in a hurry said:


> That card shuffling moment - does Bibi have a coke nail?
> 
> View attachment 970509
> View attachment 970510
> ...


nah he's just African.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 14, 2019)

Bibi looks like he's trying to put on some muscle and leave manlet status behind.  He'll always be 5-4" but he can be a buff 5'4".  Peetz should start working out with Bibi they can share sets and stories about chantal as motivation.


----------



## beanbag in a hurry (Oct 14, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> nah he's just African.


k.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 14, 2019)

thejackal said:


> Bibi looks like he's trying to put on some muscle and leave manlet status behind.  He'll always be 5-4" but he can be a buff 5'4".  Peetz should start working out with Bibi they can share sets and stories about chantal as motivation.



Manlet or not, he could easily get a more attractive woman if he wasn’t such a complacent little bitch. He needs to wake the fuck up and leave. Anyone is better than Chantal.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Oct 14, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> nah he's just African.



Isn't the long baby nail associated more with Asians (who do coke) than Africans?


----------



## Painted Pig (Oct 14, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> Isn't the long baby nail associated more with Asians (who do coke) than Africans?


from what I saw there he had all his nails long which is an African thing. anyways I was just making a joke and it sucked so just disregard it 

edit: typo


----------



## clusterfuckk (Oct 14, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> from what I saw there he had all his nails long which is an African rh8bt


Needless to say it’s fucking disgusting.
Maybe he needs it long for dingleberry hunting?


----------



## 89elbees (Oct 14, 2019)

The part where she's trying to get Bibi to show her any small shred of affection looks like a scene from Get Out


----------



## THOTto (Oct 14, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> Needless to say it’s fucking disgusting.
> Maybe he needs it long for dingleberry hunting?


Nah, he probably jams it in her eye when she gets hot from affections like that passionate kiss and the overwhelming sexual need in his eyes and tries to sit on him.


----------



## fourshore (Oct 14, 2019)

89elbees said:


> The part where she's trying to get Bibi to show her any small shred of affection looks like a scene from Get Out



genuinely shocked that more people aren't talking about this. the second hand embarrassment/shame/cringe in those 10 seconds fucking sent me


----------



## sweetie_squad_4_lyfe (Oct 14, 2019)

LetThemEatCake said:


> Eh, they don't really differentiate 'happy' from 'easy'. The would rather live encased in 400lb of excess lard with all the indignities and difficulties that presents than struggle with forming new, better habits and restricting foods that give them an easy high.
> 
> Bingeing food is a temporary buzz or at least anaethetizes bad feelings about themelves and that to them is what happinness is - being able to relieve their existential pain with regular food orgies. Take away that outlet and they forsee a life of nothing but misery and struggle.
> 
> I really think most of them have no real genuine pleasure in life - intellectual, social or sexual - other than eating and so shoving food down their maws is really the one thing worth living for. Giving it up is horrifying to them.


I agree completely. There's so much wrong with them and their lives that in order to lose weight theyd basically have to change EVERYTHING about their lives. theyd have to find other things to enjoy, maybe get an actual job, real friends, hobbies, just everything. thats even MORE work than just losing weight. theres no way theyre doing it. because their wills are so weak, killing themselves with food is preferable to actually getting their shit together. its almost unbelievable how pathetic they are.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 14, 2019)

*EAST SIDE MARIO'S PASTA FEAST MUKBANG CHICKEN ALFREDO SPAGHETTI AND MEATBALLS*





Viewer discretion: She looks like death warmed up in this video and the mic greatly amplifies her clicking jaw sounds


----------



## ObeseScreamingBlackMan (Oct 14, 2019)

Alfredo sauce = hamplanet catnip


----------



## wheelpower (Oct 14, 2019)

Jesus christ besides all the regular garbage, the jaw clicks makes this unbearable to watch


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Oct 14, 2019)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> I bet she did it while straining too hard on the toilet.


Without a gall bladder, all the dietary fat she eats means she is never straining on the toilet.  I imagine trying to hug her is like squeezing a frosting bag filled with pudding.



fourshore said:


> genuinely shocked that more people aren't talking about this. the second hand embarrassment/shame/cringe in those 10 seconds fucking sent me


I know Malan does not like being on camera so I wondered if maybe he is so undemonstrative in the hopes she will learn her lesson and stop focusing the camera on him and expecting him to perform on cue.  But the average person, when confronted with such reluctance, would back off, either out of respect for the person they are making uncomfortable or because they are feeling embarrassed themselves.  Not Chantal.  That was painful to watch. 

I can't believe I am saying this but I can't believe she is gorging like this just after Thanksgiving dinner.  She's an overconsumer in every regard, but even if she is accustomed to treating her body like woodchipper for food, the discomfort from continually gorging is still an issue.  Her stomach is stretched out from fuck to back but with all her visceral fat there is very little room for it to expand, no matter how big it is.  I cannot imagine living with that bloated, unable to breathe comfortably, miserable feeling every single moment of every day.  For all the reward her twisted brain gets from all this food, she suffers physically in a way that seems like torture for the sane.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Oct 14, 2019)

She looks worse week by week.  Something seems really off with her. She’s just given up her skinny cunt dreams and just lives to stuff her face and get paid for it. Question is what was the final straw that broke fatties back/spirit ?? Also that whole trying to get Malan to display affection was embarrassing and her going on about how much that dog loves her and was happy to see her,terrible.  She can’t even spend time with her family without shoving a camera in everyone’s face.


----------



## A borscht-on (Oct 14, 2019)

Of _course_ she isn't going to eat that salad.  And bitch doesn't have a bottle of her beverage of choice, ranch dressing, in her hovel?  Really?

ETA: Worst goddamn storyteller I've ever heard in my life.


----------



## CindyChafe (Oct 14, 2019)

Chantal’s idea of creepypasta is literally eating multiple orders of pasta. Keep that Thanksgiving binge going. 

Her eyelid fat creeps me out.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 14, 2019)

Spoiler: One of her biggest bites yet


----------



## simulated goat (Oct 14, 2019)

ObeseScreamingBlackMan said:


> Alfredo sauce = hamplanet catnip


And the crying shame is that isn't even alfredo, most food like that uses a m!lk and flour white sauce  that is vaguely garlic flavored .
She's probably never had _real_ alfredo.


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Oct 14, 2019)

This dumb bitch is so disgusting. Fuck, she steals a story and can't even tell it right. She'll tell you the punchline of a joke before telling you the joke. Goddamn, she is boring.


----------



## GremlinKween (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 14, 2019)

thejackal said:


> Spoiler: One of her biggest bites yet
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 971200



but wait, there’s more....


----------



## Casket Base (Oct 14, 2019)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> Without a gall bladder, all the dietary fat she eats means she is never straining on the toilet



Rate me late if this has already been brought up, but this would mean there's undigested fat passing through her which means she needs an even greater volume of food to maintain her dainty "370" pound frame than a similar sized person with no gallbladder. She might even binge on fatty fast food with the intention of naturally purging it after. She's stupid enough to think it would work.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 14, 2019)

simulated goat said:


> And the crying shame is that isn't even alfredo, most food like that uses a m!lk and flour white sauce  that is vaguely garlic flavored .
> She's probably never had _real_ alfredo.



She tried to make "pumpkin spice alfredo" (I know) the other month and failed miserably.  She didn't show us any of the actual reduction at the beginning that's important or the finishing part where you add your cheeses and other spices to taste.  She basically appeared to just cook cream and butter with some pumpkin BS mixed in for a few minutes and called it alfredo sauce.

her cooking as you'd expect is trash tier level.  here's the video, I'll just link it to save space.

Holy fuck @Serial Grapist I should have just been more patient!


----------



## January Cyst (Oct 14, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> *EAST SIDE MARIO'S PASTA FEAST MUKBANG CHICKEN ALFREDO SPAGHETTI AND MEATBALLS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Archive "*EAST SIDE MARIO'S PASTA FEAST MUKBANG CHICKEN ALFREDO SPAGHETTI AND MEATBALLS"*





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 14, 2019)

She made shrimp alfredo pasta for her disgusting shitting/puking threesome story featured on null's stream about her. The sauce was from scratch IIRC


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Oct 14, 2019)

She bought a family meal. That looks like it could feed 4 people very generously. This is getting boring. When are her organs going to give out???


----------



## DuckSucker (Oct 14, 2019)

thejackal said:


> Bibi looks like he's trying to put on some muscle and leave manlet status behind.  He'll always be 5-4" but he can be a buff 5'4".  Peetz should start working out with Bibi they can share sets and stories about chantal as motivation.


Im imagining Peetz with muscle and he would kind of remind me of like Hulk Hogan with dark hair and it's hilarious imagining that dude with muscle.

Him buffed up is just a hilarious mental image; dude looks weird enough as is, but if he was hulking around, eating KFC for "gains"--its ridiculous. I imagine if he did get buff he'd be more like Dogg the Bounty Hunter or something, He'd get a tribal tattoo and keep the fucking "Neo" sunglasses that he wears even when its entirely inappropriate. He'd ditch Chantal for some other white trash-ish looking girl who has like 150 lbs less than Chantal and go around busting social justice criminals.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 14, 2019)

DuckSucker said:


> Im imagining Peetz with muscle and he would kind of remind me of like Hulk Hogan with dark hair and it's hilarious imagining that dude with muscle.
> 
> Him buffed up is just a hilarious mental image; dude looks weird enough as is, but if he was hulking around, eating KFC for "gains"--its ridiculous. I imagine if he did get buff he'd be more like Dogg the Bounty Hunter or something, He'd get a tribal tattoo and keep the fucking "Neo" sunglasses that he wears even when its entirely inappropriate. He'd ditch Chantal for some other white trash-ish looking girl who has like 150 lbs less than Chantal and go around busting social justice criminals.



I'd pay real money to see Peetz all jacked up with the Neo glasses doing some crazy 500lb squat as he then grabs a piece of fried chicken, licks his fingers and goes "_yea, taste the gainz, comic books are for faggot ass pencil necks"._


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 14, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> *EAST SIDE MARIO'S PASTA FEAST MUKBANG CHICKEN ALFREDO SPAGHETTI AND MEATBALLS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, she's pretty much given up on life I guess & will eat till she dies.

Most people who overeat on Thanksgiving take it easy the next couple days to give their system a rest. Take a few walks, go to the gym, drink a lot of water & eat light -not our gorl.

Pasta with chicken, pasta with meatballs, soup with meatballs & loaves of bread. A meal that 4 people could share comfortably, but not her. She ate on camera & finished it off camera.

By the time the call for her second (fake) surgery comes around, she'll have packed on another 10-15 pounds. And the 15 minutes of walking she was supposed to do? Never happened & never will.

I couldn't imagine any doctor willing to operate on her in the shape she was & she's going to be in worse shape when they see her next.
I swear, I don't know how her heart hasn't exploded yet.


----------



## sgtpepper (Oct 14, 2019)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> I’m amused by people who think stuffing cheap fastfood in her gullet is luxury spending or some shit. At least in the USA one of the reasons obesity is so rampant among poor ppl is due to how cheap fastfood is. Fastfood has replaced home cooked meals in poverty stricken regions. When they do use their foodstamps to buy groceries it’s mostly just heat and serve garbage.
> 
> Eating lots of fast food has become indicative of poverty, not affluence.
> 
> ...



I can see what you mean for the most part, however her chicken sandwich meal was about $12-13. If you order from the dollar menu it can be very cheap but ordering meals like she does isn’t. 

A build-your-own salad at Whole Foods costs 1/2 of what she spends when eating at fast food joints. You can get out of there for $5-6 and be full. 

 Healthy food isn’t expensive it’s just not as convenient in most circumstances.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Oct 14, 2019)

My favorite part of this video is the double intro is still there. She acknowledged the mistake videos ago and either forgot it during a carb load binge or is too lazy to fix it. Tee Hee!


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Oct 14, 2019)

Let me guess, half the food was "for Bibi"?


----------



## Chantfatty (Oct 14, 2019)

Carb sweats..before and after


----------



## GinnyPotter (Oct 14, 2019)

Thanks @GremlinKween for the screenshots. 

I've been looking for a Halloween avatar.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 14, 2019)

sgtpepper said:


> I can see what you mean for the most part, however her chicken sandwich meal was about $12-13. If you order from the dollar menu it can be very cheap but ordering meals like she does isn’t.
> 
> A build-your-own salad at Whole Foods costs 1/2 of what she spends when eating at fast food joints. You can get out of there for $5-6 and be full.
> 
> Healthy food isn’t expensive it’s just not as convenient in most circumstances.



Given her eating habits Im sure Chantal gets her coupons to help economize the most food for the least money. I’d also bet the creepy feeders buy her big binge meals if she promises to upload videos eating them. 

The funny part is I think the one wholly subsidized part of her eating is the expensive healthy food she buys at the grocery to store for her videos pretending she was the vegan queen or all about healthy eating. I think her grandma tries to “help” by offering to buy her any healthy food she wants. 

Grandma’s intentions are good but unfortunately the healthy food either rots, is eaten by Malian and wife or just piled on top of the mountain of Arby’s already in Chantal’s massive gut. Chantal has never just eaten healthy food, it’s just an addition to the daily piles of fast food.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Strine (Oct 14, 2019)

The jaw clicking is from temporomandibular joint disorder (TMJ). Not really powerlevel since it's an invisible condition, but I suffer from it too. Here's the thing, though: for my jaw to click, I need to uncomfortably open it as wide as I possibly can, way more than I ever do when I eat. The click is from the unhinged joint snapping down. So, essentially, Chantal is unhinging her jaw to eat like a fucking anaconda. Open your mouth as wide as you can; that's a Beauty Bite.


----------



## PatTraverse (Oct 14, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 971348


She looks like a hungry feral animal ready to pounce on anyone that would dare try to approach her or her food.

It is sad to see someone so obese and that has clearly not been truly hungry a second of her life have that look.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Oct 14, 2019)

I have not seen the video in full nor read the full quotes yet due to time constraints.  But I need to get this purge out on this stupid ass bitch who can't say "Pah=stah" but says a white trashy "paaaastaaaa" that if you're going to do food reviews, know what the fucking ingredients are and don't douse in parmesan.  Parm is to be useed as a sort of salty enhancement not a fucking blanket.

The greens in Italian Wedding soup is NOT parsley. It's usually Spinach, kale or if they're traditional, escarole. Is she still on blood thinners? Or is she out of total fucks?

Also, Fuck her for getting any sort of take out or delivery on a major holiday. When most places are closed, and a place is open? It's because the owners are assholes and any one that orders food for people that are not celebrating a family holiday to feed assholes like her, are highly selfish. She should have had enough leftovers from the dinner at her uncles, or from Bibi's dinner or fucking planned ahead. But no, she fucking 'feasts' on the food of people that are catering to her instead of being with friends and family.

You're "That asshole" that people resent that they have to work shit hours at shit pay to feed fuckers like you.
half that in lemon juice, any vinegar and any herbs dried and fresh with some dijon and shake or stir it up.  Hell, just drizzle some oil and vinegar on it and mix it up.  This isn't hard!

WTF 8:45 she actually uses a napkin and then she still wipes shit on her fucking shirt on tits at 8:43.  I also had to do something when first viewing and was primarily on audio only and I thought the noise was her pounding something on the table and was her fucking jaw popping.   She's a satire of herself.



Serial Grapist said:


> but wait, there’s more....
> 
> View attachment 971227


----------



## NSFW (Oct 14, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 971348



Look at her body language, she is totally shunning that salad. She took one bite of the pepperocini and had a crouton  and left the rest.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 14, 2019)

It was really funny when she had one of the breads and said she'd put just a little butter on and then emptied the entire container on a thumb sized piece of bread.  Christ, she chugs gravy but is butter next?


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 14, 2019)

Hmm, her Instagram is now public.... Not sure exactly when that happened:


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 14, 2019)

Maybe she just wanted time to bolster content, including posts of her with other humans.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 14, 2019)

Who the fuck orders spaghetti AND alfredo pasta? I know I shouldn't be surprised by this, considering it is Chantal, but Jesus.

Not to mention, this is only one day after her Thanksgiving meal. Her family must be so embarrassed just being related to her. Especially since they know she is broadcasting this disgusting behavior out to the world on a daily basis. I really wonder if anyone has ever taken her aside and basically asked, "What the fuck, dude?"


----------



## AbraCadaver (Oct 14, 2019)

thejackal said:


> Spoiler: One of her biggest bites yet
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 971200


I’m not watching this video. Not even to find out how in God’s name a human can fit all of that into their mouth in one go.

But I almost want to.


----------



## DongMiguel (Oct 14, 2019)

She puts zero effort into her stories. I'd at least have some respect for her if she fleshed things out and actually provided an interesting story. But she can't even be tasked with doing something like that. Even her supposed personal stories are fucking brutal to get through. There was nothing creepy or spooky about this. She gave no context to any of the story and spent most the video feeding her fat face. 

The reality is that Chantal lacks talent. It just doesn't exist. There are some YTers who do a fantastic job telling a captivating, engaged story and Chantal can't do it. Her stories, even when the subject material is interesting, are flat-out boring. She is not personable or charismatic. She should just give in and go the Hungry Fat Chick route and spend the whole video stuffing her face because this just isn't working.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Oct 14, 2019)

Our Princess of _Pahh-sta _is a vision tonight: all blotchy-faced and bloated as she yet again holes herself up alone in her fancy eatin' room. 
Our wonderful and gifted storyteller can't manage to stay focused on the short and simple story she clearly just cribbed from Reddit as she is so distracted by her food. 

She does manage to offer another amazing food review however, informing us that "_man this is so good, like unbelievably good" _even though she was "very worried" the Alfredo might _not_ be good having come from a chain restaurant. Because we all know how refined Chantal's tastebuds are. 

As she shovels an impossibly large forkful of noodles into her maw, she laments how _hard _this is and wonders aloud how other mukbangers manage to "slurp up" noodles so gracefully without choking while she struggles so much. I don't know, Clotso, I guess that's just one of life's great mysteries. 


After dumping pasta sauce down her front she had an epiphany and decided she should come out with "Mukbang Merch" that would include bibs and utensils. I'm not sure who would buy them other than KarateJoe, but the thought of a ridiculous "Foody Beauty" car mukbang tray is actually pretty funny. It's good to see she's expanding her horizons, as I can't imagine she's making much on her TeaMi promotions. Perhaps she can hit it big by trademarking gravy mugs and shot glasses. 

I especially enjoyed the end of the video where she put the lids back on the containers and tried to convince us that she was going to save the rest of this half-eaten mess for Bibi. Even if there was a remote chance he might be interested in her gross leftovers, there is a roughly 0% chance that she didn't immediately devour the rest of this (plus the leftover pie that was probably sent home for the sister-wife last night and all the cheese in the fridge) the moment the camera was turned off.


----------



## sgtpepper (Oct 15, 2019)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Given her eating habits Im sure Chantal gets her coupons to help economize the most food for the least money. I’d also bet the creepy feeders buy her big binge meals if she promises to upload videos eating them.



God I hope so. It’d be one logical thing from her. Would be hilarious if she put herself in a ton of debt just to gorge on shit food all day.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 15, 2019)

Adsense revenue probably covers a good deal of her binge food budget if not all of it. Consider how much she'll make on this pasta video vs. how much the meal cost. We're not talking a $400 torrid haul for Amberlynn.

I do think her mom/gram subsidizes her fancy groceries when she pretends to eat well / hulthy


----------



## Dutch Courage (Oct 15, 2019)

She used to bitch and whine about her debts.  That reached its apex when she mysteriously sold her car (or Bibi took his car away from her)  She hasn't whined about it since.  But I am curious to see what happens when the 21st rolls around, with all her deleted videos and mostly lackluster view totals for this month's videos.  She may have been living large this year, but it is entirely possible that she has peaked.  If so, lean times ahead (figuratively, of course)


----------



## simulated goat (Oct 15, 2019)

I'd shell out for a bib with Chantal's mug on it. It would be a reminder to never eat again.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Oct 15, 2019)

simulated goat said:


> I'd shell out for a bib with Chantal's mug on it. It would be a reminder to never eat again.



You wouldn’t get the chance. The first time you put it in the cupboard, you’d come back to a cupboard empty of food and the mug lookin smug.


----------



## Who Now (Oct 15, 2019)

She is uploading every day and every day she is eating crap food and a lot of it. She is looking terrible, dark eyes, pasty skin, greasy hair. More than normal,  and you can tell her mood is falling. Probably from not enough real nutrition. No fruits or veggies.  Is she going to mook bangy every day in Oct?  Her stories and so boring and she takes forever trying to tell it. In a 6 year old, this can be endearing, for Chimptal, it is excruciating. When her YT money runs out for the month, we will be getting "home made" slop or maybe the dollar menu at Micky Dees.



Strine said:


> since it's an invisible condition, but I suffer from it too.



But I'm sure you don't try to inflict it on other people by shoving a microphone up to your jaw so everyone can hear it when you eat.



Pizza Sloth said:


> she actually uses a napkin and then she still wipes shit on her fucking shirt on tits at 8:43. I



The last couple of days she has mentioned about having napkins and she shows it to us. Pretty sure its because of the McDonalds feast where she ate so disgustingly and everyone called her out on licking her hand and sucking her fingers. So now, she shows the napkins, comments on it and then continues to not use it. lol


----------



## marjoram (Oct 15, 2019)

Thought Chinny said Bibi hated cheese?  What would he want with that dry as fuck looking alfredo, hmm??? Also, it occurs to me that maybe Malan doesn't really know if he likes cheese or not because he's never actually GOTTEN to any before Chantal's scarfed it down....


----------



## war has changed (Oct 15, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> but wait, there’s more....
> 
> View attachment 971227



Holy shit, that GIF. I usually steer well clear of her videos and much prefer the generous summaries - seeing that foodgasm in action is just...


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 15, 2019)

It never fails to astonish the excuses she will come up with not to cook basic shit. It's almost offensive that she could lie her way around cooking a pasta dish being too much of an ordeal to pause Netflix for.


----------



## Kukkamaaria (Oct 15, 2019)

Here Chantal, I have some ideas for your Mukbang Merch:


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 15, 2019)

I love that her family gives no shits about her. Her uncle yesterday was caught saying, "So you have 50k followers on YouTube?" incredulously. I'm pretty sure she's talked to him about her channel before in the five minutes she's filmed at his house. He just doesn't care. Same thing at the bachelorette party (where she hung out with the limo driver instead), and with her close family. She obviously uses YT as her only talking point at family gatherings since she literally only eats and posts to YT. The thing is, no one gives a shit enough to actually check out her channel.

They obviously haven't even watched a few of her videos, nevermind searching YT and seeing all of the reaction videos about her, the cartoons, the parodies. They haven't googled her name or found this nearly 1,500 comment thread on her. They are probably relieved to forget about the beast other than the quarterly family gatherings they're forced to endure with her.

Most of the time they make special dishes for her based on her diet of the week, which requires research and extra effort. I'm sure they also have to account for her eating two or more portions of food, so cooking for an extra two or three people at every meal. She and Bibi probably accounted for four servings at Thanksgiving, at least. 

Little do they know that she hates eating at family dinners because she leaves feeling starved, complains to those 50k people that she can't eat as much as she'd like, and has to supplement each meal with several fast food meals on the way home. They'd know that if they bothered to watch her videos. Maybe then they'd feed her just a single portion and watch the fallout.


----------



## Scrim (Oct 15, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> but wait, there’s more....
> 
> View attachment 971227



Bitch is looking like hammered dog shit on a hot summer day more and more in every new video. Her eating habits are taking their toll on her quicker than expected, like god damn. 

Oh I can't wait to see what this gluttonous sow looks like by Christmas... if she makes it that long.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Oct 15, 2019)

Do you know that feeling when you've ate way too much food and now your insides are sickly full, to a point you feel how your stomac is stretched? Your belly hurts, and you feel sleepy and tired because of it.
Thats the feeleng i think Chantal has for last weeks. Ate too much, feel bad, ate more to feel better, but it ended up feeling worse.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Oct 15, 2019)

Can any of you shed light on this? Unless I'm having a mental block, it's not ringing any bells and unfortunately a search of the forum wasn't very helpful as our girl tends to discuss books quite a bit when she's in her manic, smug "_pretending she reads and doesn't just get all her health and diet information off Instagram and YouTube_" phases.

I definitely remember her talking about _wanting _to be an author, but did she actually write a story?
If her fiction writing is anywhere _near_ as polished as her amazing singing talent, one can only imagine what a literary masterpiece this unfinished work must be.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 15, 2019)

Please be some Onision-level high school self-insert saga, please... I don't think I've even once seen Chantal express anything that could indicate she has thought about the nuts-and-bolts of writing. Even Stephen King didn't provoke any criticism from her, not that she reads them as text anyway (the primary way to learn to write is to observe the example of others). Nothing about her personality indicates an aptitude, and she's highly unlikely to be successfully hiding any talents.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Oct 15, 2019)

Strine said:


> The jaw clicking is from temporomandibular joint disorder (TMJ). Not really powerlevel since it's an invisible condition, but I suffer from it too. Here's the thing, though: for my jaw to click, I need to uncomfortably open it as wide as I possibly can, way more than I ever do when I eat. The click is from the unhinged joint snapping down. So, essentially, Chantal is unhinging her jaw to eat like a fucking anaconda. Open your mouth as wide as you can; that's a Beauty Bite.



Can confirm. The only time your mouth should be that wide is if you're yahning or giving head. So basically Chantal has sex with her food.


----------



## raritycunt (Oct 15, 2019)

So did chantal “approve” these comments to show she doesn’t care about the haters or did she “approve” them to be a sassy cunt? I think both...


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 15, 2019)

GremlinKween said:


> View attachment 971216View attachment 971217View attachment 971218


Well, that's weird.
When she was eating that slop Bibi made the other day, we never saw her react like she does here over every single bite.


----------



## BerriesArnold (Oct 15, 2019)

That 'slop' was made with love, damnit. *sniff* The insulin boost from a homecooked meal isn't enough dopamine-fuel to trigger the orgasmic shivers down the hog's spine the way that "alfredo" does.

Someone mentioned it above, but it's alarming just how unhinged (heh) she's become as of late. Part of her ephemeral Keto era involved her reading up extensively on the effects of simple carbs on the body(by 'extensively' I mean one or two Buzzfeed articles). So she's perfectly cognizant of what consuming a high volume of dirty carbs does to the body(especially when you're such a sedentary sack of shit) and yet she continues to obliterate pasta and bread on a perverse regular basis. That's quite an extreme amount of no fucks given to make such a dramatic regression in such a short amount of time. It's impressive. I haven't been watching many videos as of late, so trust me, she's looking dramatically more rotund than before. The bloat on her face and chin(s) is very noticeable.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Oct 15, 2019)

*BIBI*





*BLINK TWICE IF YOU NEED HELP!!*


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 15, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> View attachment 971608
> Can any of you shed light on this? Unless I'm having a mental block, it's not ringing any bells and unfortunately a search of the forum wasn't very helpful as our girl tends to discuss books quite a bit when she's in her manic, smug "_pretending she reads and doesn't just get all her health and diet information off Instagram and YouTube_" phases.
> 
> I definitely remember her talking about _wanting _to be an author, but did she actually write a story?
> If her fiction writing is anywhere _near_ as polished as her amazing singing talent, one can only imagine what a literary masterpiece this unfinished work must be.



Yep, she wrote part of a story and read it for a few weeks during her creepy pasta videos. I hate to say it, but I remember it being pretty alright. She kept promising the next installment every week for a few months until she gave up the pretense and just never mentioned it again.


Spoiler: Here are the videos



Part one:





Part two:





Part three:


----------



## Gawdamit (Oct 15, 2019)

That food looked cold asf. It looked stiff


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Oct 15, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> *BIBI*
> 
> View attachment 971740
> 
> *BLINK TWICE IF YOU NEED HELP!!*


Let's be honest- That poor bastard Daniel Pearl looked more upbeat waiting to be decapitated by ISIS than Malan does while being held hostage at a Sarault family gathering. I half expect him to hold up a newspaper with the date on it while begging for mercy.


----------



## THOTto (Oct 15, 2019)

Some of her unhinged behavior is getting pulled off stims. Psycological effects can manifest for a very long time after stopping the medication. The rest I’m guessing is stress, isolation, lack of mental stimulation, pain, too much sleep; whatever meds they have her on now and her on and off habits of taking them, etc.

This isn’t shocking for someone who goes on and off psych meds. Prime example as to why they shouldn’t be perscribed unless its a last resort or at least by a doctor who knows a patient well.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 15, 2019)

When food makes you feel this way, you’re never gonna lose any weight.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Oct 15, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> View attachment 971767
> 
> When food makes you feel this way, you’re never gonna lose any weight.



What drives me nuts is, with the exception of the salad she didn't eat, all of that is basically processed fast food heat and eat crap.  I can understand getting blissful over a bite of homemade Alfredo over fresh pasta from some place in Little Italy in New York, but this?


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 15, 2019)

I wonder if she makes the gross noises and the sex faces when she's eating around her family.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 15, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> I wonder if she makes the gross noises and the sex faces when she's eating around her family.



Homemade food doesn't elicit that reaction. She'll save the eye rolls and moaning for the two fast food meals she'll grab on the way home from the family dinner.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Oct 15, 2019)

I deserved my 'angry at the internet' reactions.   Though I think it needs to be added that this double pasta carb laden moookbong is special is that Chantal has not yet once ever cooked a holiday meal on her own.   Chantal instead of doing her own small Thanksgiving Dinner went and got take out instead.   I mean it doesn't have to be elaborate - roast a turkey breast (there's lots of internet how to's and recipes online) anad make some mashed potatoes and boxed instant stuffing isn't that hard.  It just takes..._ effort,_


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Oct 15, 2019)

None of our super-fatties can or will cook though, right? Takes too much time, and standing up to do it is too hard on their legs or something. It's been a long time since Amber even tried to cook anything, and when she did, it was inevitably sitting down. Corissa made some mental post about avoiding being in the kitchen just the other day.

Fast food hits all the buttons in terms of salt, sugar and fat hits AND not having to think about buying, preparing or cooking it. The only thing they care about it getting huge amounts of food down them as fast as possible.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Oct 15, 2019)

She went off the rails at this time last year.  Something about holidays throws her into a tailspin.  A lot has changed in the past year, although at the same time, nothing has changed.  But if history is our guide, she's gonna land herself in the hospital again soon over anxiety issues or constipation or tummy aches or something, and this mukbang limbo we are trapped in might give way to something else.  For her sake, it had better.  While it is amusing to see her make such a mess of herself, her "stories" bore much of her audience out of their gourds.  All it takes is for a rude comment to snowball into something she gets chimpy about...


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 15, 2019)

LetThemEatCake said:


> None of our super-fatties can or will cook though, right? Takes too much time, and standing up to do it is too hard on their legs or something. It's been a long time since Amber even tried to cook anything, and when she did, it was inevitably sitting down. Corissa made some mental post about avoiding being in the kitchen just the other day.
> 
> Fast food hits all the buttons in terms of salt, sugar and fat hits AND not having to think about buying, preparing or cooking it. The only thing they care about it getting huge amounts of food down them as fast as possible.



There appears to be some correlation between eating out and obesity. It makes sense. Cooking at home is time consuming and messy. You have to buy all the necessary ingredients, clean and prepare them, and the cooking itself can take hours in some cases. Preparing an elaborate feast is an entire day of physical labor. You really have to earn those calories.

When you cook all your meals, there’s a time and effort barrier stopping you from eating all the time. Do you really want that corn dog so much you’re gonna drive all the way to the store, stand in line, drive back home, and spend an hour cooking and cleaning? Prolly not unless you’re really hungry. Grab a banana instead.


----------



## A borscht-on (Oct 15, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> What drives me nuts is, with the exception of the salad she didn't eat, all of that is basically processed fast food heat and eat crap.  I can understand getting blissful over a bite of homemade Alfredo over fresh pasta from some place in Little Italy in New York, but this?


Exactly what I was thinking.  She took a bite of congealed, lukewarm chain pasta, then rolled her eyes to the heavens and swayed to and fro.  If she actually had fresh handmade pasta with authentic Alfredo sauce, bitch would probably do the Watusi in her seat before having a seizure.


----------



## JustSomeRando (Oct 15, 2019)

When you look like you're wearing eyeshadow but you dont have makeup on


----------



## Beluga (Oct 15, 2019)

I have zero sympathy for Bibi, he's a grown man, if he had some balls and really found Chantal that disgusting he'd have moved away a long time ago. However, he's a weak manlet. He's made his bed, he'll have to lie in it.



Serial Grapist said:


> Hmm, her Instagram is now public.... Not sure exactly when that happened:
> 
> View attachment 971451


She probably needs to be seen more by desperate feeders.

The pasta looks horrible, dry, cold and revolting which is more than fitting given how Chantal looks. By the way, "spaghettini" don't exist in Italy. They just look like spaghetti that have been broken in half, a huge fucking sin against Italian culture. Her eyes (and the jaw clicks) keep disturbing me, the more shit she eats, the less she seems to be able to open them, really creeps me out. She's also becoming slower and slower when it comes to talking, I watched the video at 1.75 speed and 70% of it was just her chewing like a cow and talking slowly enough that even at that speed I could understand everything she was saying. The creepy story was basically just a recording made through a sleep-tracking app that _almost sounded like _a man's voice. Wow, I've just shat my pants typing it. 

In conclusion, the only creepy thing about this video is Chantal herself.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Oct 15, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> What drives me nuts is, with the exception of the salad she didn't eat, all of that is basically processed fast food heat and eat crap.  I can understand getting blissful over a bite of homemade Alfredo over fresh pasta from some place in Little Italy in New York, but this?


That's the head scratcher for most of us. She creams her flag sized panties over processed garbage. Anything with a ton of sat fat, dairy, salt, and preservatives is worthy of orgasmic bliss. Savoring any nuances in flavor or even appreciating the methods of preparation of actual food (not this shit) never happens.  The bar is set so low for her and she is anything but a "foodie" or a beauty. Nonetheless, it makes for an entertaining shitshow. I'm waiting for the dopamine to wear off and her realization that everyone and his sister has been mocking her. The chimpout is taking longer than I anticipated, but I'm sure it will be spectacular when it happens.


----------



## DongMiguel (Oct 15, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> View attachment 971608



This is why people think Chantal is a cunt. 

Someone actually takes interest in what she's doing, pays her a pretty decent compliment and has obviously been following her channel long enough to remember a video from 2017 and Chantal's reply? She throws out a dismissive lol and states she never finished it. It takes the least amount of effort to show that you even marginally appreciate a comment and Chantal can't even be bothered to do that.


----------



## Beluga (Oct 15, 2019)

DongMiguel said:


> This is why people think Chantal is a cunt.
> 
> Someone actually takes interest in what she's doing, pays her a pretty decent compliment and has obviously been following her channel long enough to remember a video from 2017 and Chantal's reply? She throws out a dismissive lol and states she never finished it. It takes the least amount of effort to show that you even marginally appreciate a comment and Chantal can't even be bothered to do that.


Uhm, excuse you, she _hearted _the comment. That shows how much she deeply, truly cares for her fans.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 15, 2019)

With no recent vids from Amberlynn, Charlie Gold has decided to focus her attention on Chantal and has done TWO reaction videos on her within the last four hours! I ain’t watched them, but I cannot imagine Chantal is gonna be happy about this when she rises from her slumber... 



Spoiler: Charlie Gold - Chantal reaction videos


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 15, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> With no recent vids from Amberlynn, Charlie Gold has decided to focus her attention on Chantal and has done TWO reaction videos on her within the last four hours! I ain’t watched them, but I cannot imagine Chantal is gonna be happy about this when she rises from her slumber...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Charlie Gold - Chantal reaction videos



Chimp out incoming! Hopefully some brave Kiwi will give us the gift of summaries since I doubt most of us want to watch these.


----------



## Chantal’s skid marks (Oct 15, 2019)

I can't get over how giant her fat head is. She reminds me of Humpty Dumpty, with a huge head and toothpick legs. 

So I finally just photoshopped my nightmare fuel:


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Oct 15, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 971656


That person has been getting shit on by Chantal's fans, who are unsurprisingly just as disgusting and rude as she is. You have basic hygienic respect for significant other? Perish the thought! You've obviously never had a dick in your mouth, you single virgin princess.



Enjoy your six rabid fans, Chantal. Everyone else knows you eat that food as soon as the camera shuts off, which is why you can't zip up your boots, or even sit still without struggling to breathe. We're due for a trip to the ER or a chimp out real soon.


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Oct 15, 2019)

Thank you for your service, Charlie. 

Oh, she's gonna be maaaaaaad.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 15, 2019)

"He puts his tongue in my mouth, so he doesn't care."

First of all, ewww. I did not need this visual. And even if this is true (which I highly doubt), grown adults should keep the details of their sex life private in my opinion. God, it never ceases to amaze me how gross and uncouth she is.

I don't think sharing food containers with your boyfriend/girlfriend is that big of a deal, but it's not something to get all defensive about either if someone points it out. The person coming to her defense who said "They share bodily fluids" literally made me gag.


----------



## Jackisnotaname (Oct 15, 2019)

Chantal can post as many awkward dinner dates and negative chemistry pecks with Bibi as she can persuade or pester or bribe Bibi into giving her but it won't change how I view the relationship. 
It makes zero sense that Bibi left for Senegal alone and was gone for weeks and came back with a new woman to live with if he was in a normal functioning romantic relationship with Chantal. And Chantal went off the rails at the exact moment she posted the video about Bibi leaving and had just gotten crazier and crazier since then. I will always believe that Bibi got married in his home country and his wife lives in the apartment with him and Chantal.


----------



## A borscht-on (Oct 15, 2019)

I am likely alone here, but I actually don't want a chimpout any time soon.  I am so thoroughly mesmerized by what's been going on these past couple of weeks--this grotesque, unbelievably unapologetic consumption of disgusting food, replete with deteriorating appearance and a struggle to string together the most basic of sentences.  I mean, she hit her zenith (or some might say nadir) with the McD's feast last weekend, and I can't see how she would be able to ascend beyond that atrocity exhibition, but I don't want these gluttonous mukbangs to end quite yet. 

Where could she go next?  She's eaten everything from everywhere except for, I think, Japanese food (too light, too balanced, too healthy).  I don't think she's hit Carl's Jr yet.  Maybe I could suggest it to her.

Never forget:_ *"Let's face it, I love everything on the McDonald's menu."  *_


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 15, 2019)

Jackisnotaname said:


> Chantal can post as many awkward dinner dates and negative chemistry pecks with Bibi as she can persuade or pester or bribe Bibi into giving her but it won't change how I view the relationship.
> It makes zero sense that Bibi left for Senegal alone and was gone for weeks and came back with a new woman to live with if he was in a normal functioning romantic relationship with Chantal. And Chantal went off the rails at the exact moment she posted the video about Bibi leaving and had just gotten crazier and crazier since then. I will always believe that Bibi got married in his home country and his wife lives in the apartment with him and Chantal.



Alternatively, it could be true that the sister is actually a sister and Chantal just hates women -- especially thin(ner), feminine women. If Bibi's sister is at all attractive (which, if she shares his facial features, is likely) Chantal is probably being driven insane by having a daily reminder of what a pretty (and let's assume competent) woman looks like. She's not above some weird Freudian insecurity about "sharing" her man with a perceived rival, even if they're siblings.

On the other hand, Bibi does act like someone who's been misinformed about how public displays of affection work in Canada ("No, really! Everyone kisses on the lips here. It's like shaking hands!") and forces himself to do it when put on the spot to be polite.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Oct 15, 2019)

A borscht-on said:


> I am likely alone here, but I actually don't want a chimpout any time soon.  I am so thoroughly mesmerized by what's been going on these past couple of weeks--this grotesque, unbelievably unapologetic consumption of disgusting food, replete with deteriorating appearance and a struggle to string together the most basic of sentences.  I mean, she hit her zenith (or some might say nadir) with the McD's feast last weekend, and I can't see how she would be able to ascend beyond that atrocity exhibition, but I don't want these gluttonous mukbangs to end quite yet.
> 
> Where could she go next?  She's eaten everything from everywhere except for, I think, Japanese food (too light, too balanced, too healthy).  I don't think she's hit Carl's Jr yet.  Maybe I could suggest it to her.
> 
> Never forget:_ *"Let's face it, I love everything on the McDonald's menu."  *_



She did Sushi a week ago.  

Mind you not traditional Japenese sushi, but she's doing her rounds.   Though...come to think of it, the abesence of Pizza Pizza and Jalepeno poppers which was her usual 'go to' not being filmed yet gives something to place wagers on.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Oct 15, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> If Bibi's sister is at all attractive (which, if she shares his facial features, is likely) Chantal is probably being driven insane by having a daily reminder of what a pretty (and let's assume competent) woman looks like.



She is a heckuva lot more attractive than Chantal, that's for sure:









						Gnima Sané
					

Gnima Sané is on Facebook. Join Facebook to connect with Gnima Sané and others you may know. Facebook gives people the power to share and makes the world more open and connected.




					www.facebook.com
				




She seems to be good looking, cosmopolitan, accomplished, fun, and...well, definitely not overweight.

She is, in some respects, precisely what Chantal tries to project herself as, with lulzy results.


----------



## literally low-key (Oct 15, 2019)

I didn't think that Chantal always ate so much in her mukbangs. I went back to watch one of her first ones. She ate a huge cheeseburger along with a plate of something I didn't recognize. When she finished all of that she pulled out a huge plate of lasagna! So I guess she has been eating this way for a long, long time.
Today I watched her put a whole meatball in her mouth, chomp down twice and it was gone!!!!


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 15, 2019)

literally low-key said:


> I didn't think that Chantal always ate so much in her mukbangs. I went back to watch one of her first ones. She ate a huge cheeseburger along with a plate of something I didn't recognize. When she finished all of that she pulled out a huge plate of lasagna! So I guess she has been eating this way for a long, long time.
> Today I watched her put a whole meatball in her mouth, chomp down twice and it was gone!!!!



By her own admission, her mukbangs aren't even what she considers "binges." Her mukbang videos are just normal sized meals to her. She does her real binging off camera. She has said this several times.

So just imagine the amount of food she is actually putting away if she considers a cheeseburger, fries, AND lasagna just a regular everyday dinner. And then she does her real binging in secret.


----------



## THOTto (Oct 15, 2019)

I don’t believe bibi would share a plate with her outside a video. He’s grossed out by the cats being up on the table and took them down in the first eat with my boyfriend video. He knows Chantal let’s them up and probably into her food. Not that any plate in that house is much cleaner, but yeah no.

I’ve thought for a long time part of the meltdown when bibi left had to do with null’s stream on her. She faced a ton of backlash for flagging it, and it brought new viewers, iirc it was right before bibi went back to Senegal. I’m sure all that overlap had a hand in it.


----------



## CHINARED (Oct 15, 2019)

I cant stop confusing these 2 beauties. The resemblance is uncanny.


----------



## sgtpepper (Oct 15, 2019)

A borscht-on said:


> I am likely alone here, but I actually don't want a chimpout any time soon.  I am so thoroughly mesmerized by what's been going on these past couple of weeks--this grotesque, unbelievably unapologetic consumption of disgusting food, replete with deteriorating appearance and a struggle to string together the most basic of sentences.  I mean, she hit her zenith (or some might say nadir) with the McD's feast last weekend, and I can't see how she would be able to ascend beyond that atrocity exhibition, but I don't want these gluttonous mukbangs to end quite yet.
> 
> Where could she go next?  She's eaten everything from everywhere except for, I think, Japanese food (too light, too balanced, too healthy).  I don't think she's hit Carl's Jr yet.  Maybe I could suggest it to her.
> 
> Never forget:_ *"Let's face it, I love everything on the McDonald's menu."  *_


 It was amazing to see how slowly she will eat somewhat “healthy” dishes like what Bibi made but the hit of fat and salt turns her into a ravenous monster that takes 4-5 bites of burgers back to back without chewing


----------



## Pudgy Bear Claws (Oct 15, 2019)

A borscht-on said:


> Where could she go next?  She's eaten everything from everywhere except for, I think, Japanese food (too light, too balanced, too healthy).  I don't think she's hit Carl's Jr yet.  Maybe I could suggest it to her?



She hasn't done a mukbang with the new Arby's monstrosity yet, has she? I'm sure she's eaten one, just maybe not filmed it. Maybe that'll be her next car slop-fest.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Oct 15, 2019)

So wait, I'm not done with the swapping bodily fluids thing. So, because they allegedly have sex and kiss (lol) then using the same toothbrush is totally fine? Bitch, come on. Most parents teach their kids not to eat after someone or use the same cups or utensils because they might be fucking sick. That can happen with your partner and you can make each other sick from lovey dovey contact, but that's a completely different thing from slobbishly eating from the same plate with the same utensil. Who are these barbarians? Even when you eat family style dishes there are serving utensils and you get your own fucking plate and cutlery. Just goes to show you the kind of folks who unironically watch this filthy pig.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Oct 15, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> "He puts his tongue in my mouth, so he doesn't care."
> 
> First of all, ewww. I did not need this visual. And even if this is true (which I highly doubt), grown adults should keep the details of their sex life private in my opinion. God, it never ceases to amaze me how gross and uncouth she is.
> 
> I don't think sharing food containers with your boyfriend/girlfriend is that big of a deal, but it's not something to get all defensive about either if someone points it out. The person coming to her defense who said "They share bodily fluids" literally made me gag.



She does it because she needs to scream to the world, "I AM SEXY! I AM DESIRABLE! MEN WANT TO FUCK ME AND WOMEN WANT TO BE ME! CAN'T YOU SEE?" whilst stomping up and down like a demented Jabba and knocking everything off the walls.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 15, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Hmm, her Instagram is now public.... Not sure exactly when that happened:
> 
> View attachment 971451





SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Maybe she just wanted time to bolster content, including posts of her with other humans.



She definitely made it public because she managed to take photos with other humans, esp Bibi. Big girl is just beaming she gets to show off the tiny little African man she claims as her boyfriend.

I find the Malan stuff extra hilarious. Just like Chantal making out with elderly men with nicotine stained hands, she’s super proud of having an African Pygmy as a roommate. 

I’ll never understand how she thinks Malan is a great catch, but not Peetz.  I guess she wants to be part of the white fat girls with black boyfriends fad?


----------



## Lilac_loud (Oct 15, 2019)

thejackal said:


> Spoiler: One of her biggest bites yet
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 971200


And still using those stupid plastic forks that comes with the meal. Get a goddamn real fork from your kitchen. Save it in your hairy bush along with the knife.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Oct 15, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> She seems to be good looking, cosmopolitan, accomplished, fun, and...well, definitely not overweight.
> 
> She is, in some respects, precisely what Chantal tries to project herself as, with lulzy results.








Bibi’s sister is exactly how @Dutch Courage described her. Even if she’s _just a sister _and not Bibi’s wife like some KFers seem to believe, if she lives with her brother and his behemoth she’s a daily reminder of everything our gorl’s isn’t and will never be. Every day Chantal must face a slim and hip and cute and successful young woman *living under the same roof *which is probably enough to send her into a perpetual rage fit.

This is fun.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Oct 15, 2019)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> She definitely made it public because she managed to take photos with other humans, esp Bibi. Big girl is just beaming she gets to show off the tiny little African man she claims as her boyfriend.
> 
> I find the Malan stuff extra hilarious. Just like Chantal making out with elderly men with nicotine stained hands, she’s super proud of having an African Pygmy as a roommate.
> 
> I’ll never understand how she thinks Malan is a great catch, but not Peetz.  I guess she wants to be part of the white fat girls with black boyfriends fad?



She looks down on Peetz. To her, he's a lesser being and he's lucky a woman of her caliber even deigns to look in his general direction.  It's hilarious because without him most of her content would be nonexistent because you know Bibi won't be her travel/mukbang buddy.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Oct 15, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> View attachment 972242
> 
> Bibi’s sister is exactly how @Dutch Courage described her. Even if she’s _just a sister _and not Bibi’s wife like some KFers seem to believe, if she lives with her brother and his behemoth she’s a daily reminder of everything our gorl’s isn’t and will never be. Every day Chantal must face a slim and hip and cute and successful young woman *living under the same roof *which is probably enough to send her into a perpetual rage fit.
> 
> This is fun.


She seems to actually know French as well according to some of her posts or at least have a basic understanding which she's likely working on. Chantal could never...oh, wait, our queen is bilingual. Interesting that literally nothing she posts is in French or even Quebecois except for the word 'poutine'.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Oct 15, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> She seems to actually know French as well according to some of her posts or at least have a basic understanding which she's likely working on. Chantal could never...oh, wait, our queen is bilingual. Interesting that literally nothing she posts is in French or even Quebecois except for the word 'poutine'.



Senegal is a former French colony.  French is the _lingua franca_ (literally) of the nation (which has many indigenous languages).  English would be her second language, possibly third. Chantal can barely handle English as a first language.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 15, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Chimp out incoming! Hopefully some brave Kiwi will give us the gift of summaries since I doubt most of us want to watch these.


It's a bore. She actually called Chantal 'levelheaded.' 

Charlie really doesn't watch Chantal much & mainly focuses on Amber, so her opinion is way off.
I don't think she's interested in catching up with her old videos, so missed all the promises, rants & lies.

If she would educate herself on Chantal, I think her stuff would be more interesting -but for now, they're yawn inducing. Pass.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 15, 2019)

I don't believe she's his wife. Why would she tolerate cuck Bibi cucking _her_ by pretending to be Chantal's boyfriend for the internet and for Chantal's family? And why is she letting Chantal take up an entire room in the apartment for her eating show stage? That makes no sense. Why is she _never_ around in the videos? Is she afraid of Chantal? _Why would she be_? 

None of it makes sense. Bibi is just a cuck, I don't know why people can't accept it. It happens every day that people settle for shitty partners. Bibi seems like an okay person--he's obviously better than Chantal--but face it he's no prize. Why is it so hard to believe they're genuinely a couple, just a really lame one. Why does there have to be this dumb conspiracy about a secret incest wife.


----------



## Strine (Oct 15, 2019)

It's almost immaterial whether she's Bibi's sister or his wife. Chantal hates anybody that doesn't give her compliments/subservience/attention, ergo there's no way Chantal doesn't hate her. I can only assume she hasn't been featuring because Bibi told Clotso to keep her (and himself) out of videos, probably because he's figured out by now that she's a crazy trainwreck who does nothing but embarrass herself online.

Incidentally, it's possible she knows French, but this data tells us that only 1-2% of Senegalese women even "understand" (not "speak") French. The data is all in French, so my apologies to anybody (such as Chantal) who doesn't speak it. Bibi's sisterwife was educated enough to emigrate though, so she might speak it after all.

Chantal Sarault, of French ethnic stock, is much enamoured with the idea of speaking French - she falsely gave her middle name as "Marie" to l'hôpital, remember - but although she has a vague idea of how to pronounce it, and probably knows a greeting or two, she has never demonstrated any real facility with the language and in fact got canned from her last job in part because her French was shit.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Oct 15, 2019)

Kukkamaaria said:


> Here Chantal, I have some ideas for your Mukbang Merch:
> 
> View attachment 971555


Fuck you for making me imagine Chantal wearing this and knowing, _without a fucking doubt_, that she would eat the food scraps caught inside it when she was done with the main meal.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Oct 15, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> I don't believe she's his wife. Why would she tolerate cuck Bibi cucking _her_ by pretending to be Chantal's boyfriend for the internet and for Chantal's family? And why is she letting Chantal take up an entire room in the apartment for her eating show stage? That makes no sense. Why is she _never_ around in the videos? Is she afraid of Chantal? _Why would she be_?
> 
> None of it makes sense. Bibi is just a cuck, I don't know why people can't accept it. It happens every day that people settle for shitty partners. Bibi seems like an okay person--he's obviously better than Chantal--but face it he's no prize. Why is it so hard to believe they're genuinely a couple, just a really lame one. Why does there have to be this dumb conspiracy about a secret incest wife.



I think it's because Chantal has such a  vile personality that most people are incredulous that anyone would even want to be in the same room as her, let alone in a long term relationship.


----------



## THOTto (Oct 15, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> I don't believe she's his wife. Why would she tolerate cuck Bibi cucking _her_ by pretending to be Chantal's boyfriend for the internet and for Chantal's family? And why is she letting Chantal take up an entire room in the apartment for her eating show stage? That makes no sense. Why is she _never_ around in the videos? Is she afraid of Chantal? _Why would she be_?
> 
> None of it makes sense. Bibi is just a cuck, I don't know why people can't accept it. It happens every day that people settle for shitty partners. Bibi seems like an okay person--he's obviously better than Chantal--but face it he's no prize. Why is it so hard to believe they're genuinely a couple, just a really lame one. Why does there have to be this dumb conspiracy about a secret incest wife.


Because it makes her mad and that’s really funny. Plus if he is her boyfriend why does she get so worked up about it? She’s so desperate to prove he’s with her, if all was good with them she’d be smugly pushing it all over social media all the time.


----------



## BerriesArnold (Oct 15, 2019)

I'm guessing sister-wife is fluent in French. Her educational background on Linkedin shows that she studied in a french-speaking university with a background in banking/finance. And the info provided is all in French as well. So even if sister-wife didn't know the language very well, she still worked her ass off to learn it well enough to at least be moderately fluent at it. 

Now that we're on that topic, I imagine it must be mildly insulting to Bibi's sister to see Chantal, the only person in that apartment to be born in the country, not being able to speak what was essentially the prerequisite to even being accepted into it.


----------



## 4Macie (Oct 15, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> "He puts his tongue in my mouth, so he doesn't care."
> 
> First of all, ewww. I did not need this visual. And even if this is true (which I highly doubt), grown adults should keep the details of their sex life private in my opinion. God, it never ceases to amaze me how gross and uncouth she is.
> 
> I don't think sharing food containers with your boyfriend/girlfriend is that big of a deal, but it's not something to get all defensive about either if someone points it out. The person coming to her defense who said "They share bodily fluids" literally made me gag.


Someone made a comment a few pages back that Chantal likes to describe sexy-time things like someone who has never had sex, or like some teenager. In this case, "he puts his tongue in my mouth, so he doesn't care" is like that. I just have this feeling that Bibi never initiates sex. She had to hunt that man down for a kiss. 



Whatthefuck said:


> So wait, I'm not done with the swapping bodily fluids thing. So, because they allegedly have sex and kiss (lol) then using the same toothbrush is totally fine? Bitch, come on. Most parents teach their kids not to eat after someone or use the same cups or utensils because they might be fucking sick. That can happen with your partner and you can make each other sick from lovey dovey contact, but that's a completely different thing from slobbishly eating from the same plate with the same utensil. Who are these barbarians? Even when you eat family style dishes there are serving utensils and you get your own fucking plate and cutlery. Just goes to show you the kind of folks who unironically watch this filthy pig.



^^ This. You're taught to not share combs, straws, drinks, utensils, and other shit because people can get you sick. The human mouth is full of bacteria. While some things will sit just fine in the fridge for a couple days, the moment human saliva gets in there, it'll take a turn real quick. And it's just common curtesy to use a different bowl/cup to get yourself something and leave the original container alone. You don't drink out of the carton of milk/juice when you know others will want some. 

I don't know, the fact that Chantal (and her fans) went to the "omg you don't think they kiss??!" side of things instead of the "ew yeah germs and sickness and shit" is telling.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 15, 2019)

Bibi is fluent in French and went to university also. His sister is definitely fluent.

I do think Jabba and Malan are a couple. A couple that has no real relationship, no chemistry, no desire to spend any time together, and definitely no intimate contact. All of her family on Facebook refers to them as a couple, if that lends any credence. I really don't think anyone could have any reason to put up with pretending to be with Chantal for eight years, including family gatherings and being her caregiver when she eats her way into the emergency room. As far as I'm concerned, the permanent residency thing has been long debunked.

Proof positive that she eats everything and saves nothing for Malan is the cheese. She's said multiple times he hates cheese. I believe she actually showed us lactose-free milk for him once. Everything Chantal eats is literally covered in at least one layer of cheese. The hog eats it all. Remember - she ate six meals worth of Hello Fresh in one night.


----------



## vector3 (Oct 15, 2019)

I really wonder why Bibi is still with her. Utterly baffling.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Oct 15, 2019)

The official language of Senegal is French. Both Bibi and his sister are far more efficient and more fluent than Chantal because it is their first language!!! Them choosing the QC/ON border to settle in is smart, fluency in French is becoming more and more important on the ON side of the border.


----------



## CPAP Indentations (Oct 16, 2019)

I’ll take my late ratings, but does anyone else think that the couple that Flobby Bobby shouted  out in her last mukbang (the Ralphies) are the most awkward people ever?!


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 16, 2019)

FromNorwayWithLove said:


> I’ll take my late ratings, but does anyone else think that the couple that Flobby Bobby shouted  out in her last mukbang (the Ralphies) are the most awkward people ever?!


They're fucking horrible.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Oct 16, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> It's a bore. She actually called Chantal 'levelheaded.'



Despite being super nice in her video about Chantal, it's still going to cause a chimpout. Even if Chantal tries to play nice and put on her sweet voice, she will be seething and the chimpout will come.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 16, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> She seems to actually know French as well according to some of her posts or at least have a basic understanding which she's likely working on. Chantal could never...oh, wait, our queen is bilingual. Interesting that literally nothing she posts is in French or even Quebecois except for the word 'poutine'.


Bisexual, bilingual, bipolar - she has them all.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Oct 16, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> Despite being super nice in her video about Chantal, it's still going to cause a chimpout. Even if Chantal tries to play nice and put on her sweet voice, she will be seething and the chimpout will come.


She only has nice things to say about thin girls who tear her a new one, a la banana girl.

Chantal has that classic kiss up, kick down mentality. She puts more attractive people above her and sucks up to them even as she writhes with envy, and she puts everyone else, including women her own size, below her. Her body is honestly the least disgusting thing about her. It’s her personality I can’t stand.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Oct 16, 2019)

Both Charlie Gold and Lyfe of a Free Spirit (“Your channel is next bitch”) have made multiple videos about Chantal this week. Good to know that anytime Chantal tries to come for anybody the good ol’ Streisand effect kicks in and she ends up being talked about even more by reaction channels. And Chantal falls for it every time despite literally everyone telling her to stfu about the “haters”.


----------



## Free the Pedos (Oct 16, 2019)

AlabamaWhitman said:


> Them choosing the QC/ON border to settle in is smart, fluency in French is becoming more and more important on the ON side of the border.



Why's that?


----------



## thejackal (Oct 16, 2019)

Free the Pedos said:


> Why's that?



I think more people from Quebec are moving to the area, possibly to escape all the actual Parisians that are moving to Quebec because Paris is too expensive or there's no jobs.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 16, 2019)

Free the Pedos said:


> Why's that?



Because francophone immigrants migrate to Quebec only to discover they're not overly fond of "the ethnics" there and head for Ontario.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Oct 16, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> Because francophone immigrants migrate to Quebec only to discover they're not overly fond of "the ethnics" there and head for Ontario.


That's also why none of the refugees and migrants want to stay there. They may be a tad bit racist, and honestly, with Trudeau as PM, they have every right to be.
Non-relevant political sperg over.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Oct 16, 2019)

vector3 said:


> I really wonder why Bibi is still with her. Utterly baffling.



There is a solid chance he's gay and she's his cover up. Being gay is highly frowned upon in countries like Senegal and if he is in fact gay he's chosen well, he doesn't have to fuck her since it's impossible and I presume she has zero sex drive anyway due to her morbid obesity and hormonal issues. Chantal loves to talk about her sexcapades but I've never heard her say she was really horny and wanted to get laid or something like that. All her sex acts, imaginary or not, sound like they were just done/invented for attention. 

 In the meantime Bibi could be living with her free of family pressure to get married, free from friends from his community asking questions, no pressure to fuck a woman or father children, taking extra "security work nightshifts" when in fact he's getting blown by a Grindr date in some parking lot. Who knows.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 16, 2019)

I had this weird thought. What if Chantal suddenly lost all of her teeth for whatever reason? Or anybody for that matter with a "food addiction"? And they couldn't afford to get dentures or teeth replacement of any kind?

Yes, you can drink your calories through shakes or whatever, but you wouldn't get the same satisfaction through the whole chewing and swallowing process of eating greasy, fatty fast food.  I doubt her eyes would roll into the back of her head drinking a supplement drink three times a day. It would almost be impossible to not lose a ton of weight, even temporarily. 

I know when I have dental work, I have no desire to eat for at least a few days.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 16, 2019)

I know old people. You can still eat with no teeth. It's more difficult, and there's a few things you'd avoid entirely but off the top of my head nothing she has shown herself eating would be off limits (nuts, maybe?). She's be fat as ever. 
Oh, you're also at greater risk of choking to death on food.


----------



## ADHD (Oct 16, 2019)

Haven't you ever seen old people take out their dentures to eat? Same thing, just she's not old.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Oct 16, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> I had this weird thought. What if Chantal suddenly lost all of her teeth for whatever reason? Or anybody for that matter with a "food addiction"? And they couldn't afford to get dentures or teeth replacement of any kind?
> 
> Yes, you can drink your calories through shakes or whatever, but you wouldn't get the same satisfaction through the whole chewing and swallowing process of eating greasy, fatty fast food.  I doubt her eyes would roll into the back of her head drinking a supplement drink three times a day. It would almost be impossible to not lose a ton of weight, even temporarily.
> 
> I know when I have dental work, I have no desire to eat for at least a few days.




You don't need teeth to chew on pizza or pasta


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 16, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> I had this weird thought. What if Chantal suddenly lost all of her teeth for whatever reason? Or anybody for that matter with a "food addiction"? And they couldn't afford to get dentures or teeth replacement of any kind?
> 
> Yes, you can drink your calories through shakes or whatever, but you wouldn't get the same satisfaction through the whole chewing and swallowing process of eating greasy, fatty fast food.  I doubt her eyes would roll into the back of her head drinking a supplement drink three times a day. It would almost be impossible to not lose a ton of weight, even temporarily.
> 
> I know when I have dental work, I have no desire to eat for at least a few days.


She doesn't chew anyway.

Check out the reaction videos posted just since yesterday:


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 16, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> Both Charlie Gold and Lyfe of a Free Spirit (“Your channel is next bitch”) have made multiple videos about Chantal this week. Good to know that anytime Chantal tries to come for anybody the good ol’ Streisand effect kicks in and she ends up being talked about even more by reaction channels. And Chantal falls for it every time despite literally everyone telling her to stfu about the “haters”.






sixcarbchiligorl said:


> She doesn't chew anyway.
> 
> Check out the reaction videos posted just since yesterday:
> 
> ...



The YouTube channel StaySi (who typically makes cartoons based on Amberlynn Reid’s various exploits) Has also jumped on the bandwagon and has announced she will be soon be releasing her first another Foodie Beauty cartoon inspired by the TMI/79 year old lover story.




Spoiler: Staysi’s Foodie Beauty Video










Edited to add the video.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 16, 2019)

idk, i hope i'm wrong but i have a feeling she's _not_ going to chimp and go on a striking spree. i think this is orchestrated to bring in more viewers/shekels just in time for the most adsense-rich months of the year.


----------



## NervousSideEye (Oct 16, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> The YouTube channel StaySi (who typically makes cartoons based on Amberlynn Reid’s various exploits) Has also jumped on the bandwagon and has announced she will be soon be releasing her first Foodie Beauty cartoon inspired by the TMI/79 year old lover story.
> 
> View attachment 974035
> 
> ...



Staysi has made a Chantal video before. Dont blame her for wanting to make another one since Fat Albert is AWOL


----------



## thejackal (Oct 16, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> idk, i hope i'm wrong but i have a feeling she's _not_ going to chimp and go on a striking spree. i think this is orchestrated to bring in more viewers/shekels just in time for the most adsense-rich months of the year.



I gotta give the sow some credit her plan is working.  Everybody is talking about her and views are up.  Problem is she always blows it at this point by chimping out.  Can she reign her true cuntiness in long enough to just keep gaining weight eating massive amounts of food and not being a total douchnozzle?

stay tuned I guess.


----------



## Strine (Oct 17, 2019)

Bibi being gay is an amusing notion but I don't think he'd still be living with Clotzilla if that were the case, or he'd have married her to thrown off suspicions.

He might as well be gay for all the sex they have, though. There are many signs pointing to a celibate relationship, the most apparent to me being that Cuntal adheres closely to the archetypical fat neurotic resentful white woman who doesn't get any dick and eats her frumpy feelings about it. We all know at least one or two of these, but they are seldom as vapid and cunty as Chantal. People who have sex with any sort of frequency do not relate erotic encounters to strangers, let alone ones that turn into an endoscopy report halfway through.

Her sex stories are convergences of multiple interests.

-they're content, which she can't come up with because she has the imagination of a Tamagotchi and her only life experience to draw on is Arby's diarrhoea and fantasising about eating the haydurs.

-they let her feel funny; she has no sense of humour (particularly about herself) and she can't muster anything clever or witty (she has never said anything witty; I don't mean it rarely happens, I mean it cannot happen) because she isn't either of those things, so instead we get grossout "humour" that wouldn't elicit mirth from a 7yo boy, its eternal prime demographic. She thinks this is the pinnacle of comedy, which explains why she likes South Park.

-they evidence her sexual desirability; she attempts to conceal or offset the "bragging" with the usual complement of disgusting details, which almost always come later in the story than her utterly convincing spiel about how a hot guy wanted to have sex with 400 pounds of gravy and envy, but in every story, one or more men (who aren't here to defend themselves) have the hots for Chantal.

-(possibly) gratification because she has a humiliation fetish. I'm still not totally convinced she has a fetish, especially since a fetish is an intellectual perversion and Chantal has no intellect to speak of, but the gratuitously disgusting nature of every single story has to make you wonder. She's ludicrously prim and prideful in other areas though, like how she'll do a "candid" baby-voice video where she spends half an hour doing her hair and makeup just so she looks like a normal person without their hair and makeup done.

I don't think even Peetz will give her any at this late stage; he might be an incel dropkick but the hentai dickgirl pics he probably has two terabytes of would appeal more to his baser instincts than an incontinent walrus who only keeps him around to demean him. Chantal ain't gettin' none.


----------



## Who Now (Oct 17, 2019)

Chantal, please keep making mook bangys. Don't chimp out now. Think of all that coin, plus you can campaign for your fat is beautiful saga. But mostly, keep on keeping on because we are amused by it.



sixcarbchiligorl said:


> I really wonder why Bibi is still with her. Utterly baffling.



Maybe they had an agreement that he got to have a Canadian connection and she got to have an actor "boyfriend" for some period of time until he is established and brings his whole damn family over.  The past shows she has no pride and I can hear the conversation now; "I know you had to fuck me a few times, but now you don't want to. Okay, but you are still going to act like my boyfriend, Or else"




SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> i think this is orchestrated to bring in more viewers/shekels just in time for the most adsense-rich months of the year



I don't think she thinks that far ahead and even if she does, the two brain cells can never put any plan into sustainable action.




Strine said:


> People who have sex with any sort of frequency do not relate erotic encounters to strangers



AND she talks so freely in front of him about it to strangers. It would bother most people to have their BF/GF discussing details of their past sex lives with anyone. He doesn't seem to care what she talks about


----------



## Angry New Ager (Oct 17, 2019)

Strine said:


> Bibi being gay is an amusing notion but I don't think he'd still be living with Clotzilla if that were the case, or he'd have married her to thrown off suspicions.
> 
> He might as well be gay for all the sex they have, though. There are many signs pointing to a celibate relationship, the most apparent to me being that Cuntal adheres closely to the archetypical fat neurotic resentful white woman who doesn't get any dick and eats her frumpy feelings about it. We all know at least one or two of these, but they are seldom as vapid and cunty as Chantal. People who have sex with any sort of frequency do not relate erotic encounters to strangers, let alone ones that turn into an endoscopy report halfway through.
> 
> ...


Since she's too stupid, and utterly lacking in the curiosity, imagination, and/or self-awareness to say anything remotely interesting, I think she defaults to saying disgusting, inappropriate things for shock value, because she knows they're guaranteed to get a response.

My hunch is that she got ignored a lot as a kid--first by family, then (because she was already socially stunted) by other kids at school. So to get attention she had to say gross things--something she probably figured out at about age eight or nine, during the bathroom/grossout humor phase that most kids go through. And maybe that was the peak of her social success as a kid, especially with boys, who tend to be more into that. But, combined with her low intelligence, emotional immaturity, and difficulty relating to others, she didn't grow out of that phase--instead, she got stuck there.

For Chantal (like all Narcissists), negative attention is better than no attention at all, so going through middle and high school being the fat, dumb cow who said gross (and mean) things to shock and provoke people was no doubt better than being a fat, dumb nonentity. And she's continued in that vein as an adult, adding a sexual component to her grossout tales, but deep down she's still stuck at about age eight.

That's my theory, anyway.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 17, 2019)

She went out to eat again:


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 17, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> She went out to eat again:
> 
> View attachment 974480
> 
> View attachment 974481


I always think it's weird when people take the time to take a photo of their boring, slop meals and post them online to get likes. Who really gives a shit?

If you're going to do it all, do it only when you are eating something really exotic or unique in a foreign country or something. Or maybe even something you made at home that you are especially proud of. That is at least somewhat interesting to close family or friends.

No one gives a fuck about your baked potato and ribs from Applebee's or wherever. And that congealed cheese dip looks worse than dog vomit. Nobody is impressed.


----------



## PatTraverse (Oct 17, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> She went out to eat again:
> 
> View attachment 974480
> 
> View attachment 974481


If she is going to show us her food, she should show the *whole* meal. This is just a light snack or an entrée for her.


----------



## Gawdamit (Oct 17, 2019)

What's going on with Chantal's social blade?






						Foodie Beauty's YouTube Stats (Summary Profile) - Social Blade Stats
					

View the daily YouTube analytics of Foodie Beauty and track progress charts, view future predictions, related channels, and track realtime live sub counts.




					socialblade.com


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 17, 2019)

Do you mean the missing views or the weird rounded numbers? YT removed precise tracking of subs and rounds to increments, so days that show blank are below 100, or minus less than 100 (I think - possibly they wait until they reach a threshold and then show it on the day that this is reached). The lost views are for all the weight loss videos she privated.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 17, 2019)

Teeth or no teeth, Chantal would find a way to get Arby’s inside of her.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 17, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


>


Is this how Canadians make queso? It looks horrible.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Oct 17, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> The YouTube channel StaySi (who typically makes cartoons based on Amberlynn Reid’s various exploits) Has also jumped on the bandwagon and has announced she will be soon be releasing her first another Foodie Beauty cartoon inspired by the TMI/79 year old lover story.
> 
> View attachment 974035
> 
> ...



Call me re.tarded, but I laughed so hard at 'nicotine daddy'



Rabbit Bones said:


> Is this how Canadians make queso? It looks horrible.


Not really. This is how shitty Canadian chain restaurants make queso, which is really just throwing some canned cheese in the microwave with a bowl of warm tostitos.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Oct 17, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Is this how Canadians make queso? It looks horrible.



That's _Con Queso_, mister. A foodie told us so.


----------



## A borscht-on (Oct 17, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Is this how Canadians make queso? It looks horrible.


That doesn't look like any of the queso in Mexican restaurants here, or even decent bistros; this looks more like something Amberlynn Reid would make.  Tostitos brand queso in a jar looks (and likely tastes) far better than this coagulated mess.  Then again, it is a place called Baton Rouge Steakhouse, where it appears they buy frozen ribs from Costco and re-use baked potatoes from the night before.


----------



## ricecake (Oct 17, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> Damn, I just looked at her channel and honestly her husband is almost cow material. Look, if she were of sound mind there at the end and capable of coherent decisions then filming her last days/hours is one thing. I don’t know if you guys have been up close and personal with someone that close to death, but listening to that poor woman was excruciating to the point my black heart had to cut it off. There’s a sound folks make toward the end, it’s unmistakable. I’m horrified for her that it’s out there for the world to see. At one point the husband went live saying, well this is better than just sitting there being silent with her. Firstly, fuck you, that’s your wife. Second, you have 9 kids. Surely it’s better to be talking with them than fucking YT.
> 
> At any rate, I won’t be binging due to my anxiety over it. That being said she seemed like a very nice lady and I truly hate what happened to her.


This is an aside (not Chantal related, other than her nemesis Jen bringing it up) but I have been following this Andrea Mills thing since this was posted almost two months ago. We don't really do fundies here but the husband has turned into a total cow. If anyone wants to fall down this rabbit hole, there are two threads on FreeJinger about Andrea Mills/Tom Mills.


----------



## downloads (Oct 17, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> The YouTube channel StaySi (who typically makes cartoons based on Amberlynn Reid’s various exploits) Has also jumped on the bandwagon and has announced she will be soon be releasing her first another Foodie Beauty cartoon inspired by the TMI/79 year old lover story.
> 
> View attachment 974035
> 
> ...








I enjoyed this immensely, StaySi is really talented.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 17, 2019)

A borscht-on said:


> That doesn't look like any of the queso in Mexican restaurants here, or even decent bistros; this looks more like something Amberlynn Reid would make.  Tostitos brand queso in a jar looks (and likely tastes) far better than this coagulated mess.  Then again, it is a place called Baton Rouge Steakhouse, where it appears they buy frozen ribs from Costco and re-use baked potatoes from the night before.



It’s amusing how generic regional American cuisine gets in dumb low rent theme restaurants in other countries, they just throw any cheap dishes associated with the USA in a blender. (America does the same with European and Asian themed restaurants.)

Louisiana (where Baton Rouge is located) is famous for Cajun food - jambalaya, shrimp gumbo, fresh crawfish, blackened catfish, poboys etc... not ribs, not steaks, esp not for Mexican food.  If you’re going to name your restaurant after a specific city you could at least try to serve food the city is famous for. 

Looking at the menu it’s just a crappy Applebee’s clone restaurant- the type of place ppl who eat Arby’s regularly would go for a “fancy” meal they have to eat with silverware. They serve exactly one Cajun dish, if you can even call it that. The menu says gumbo but it doesn’t resemble any real gumbo I’ve ever eaten.

Do they have Golden Corrals in Ontario? I could see Chintel getting a passport to go eat herself to death at a Golden Corral.


----------



## GoodLard (Oct 17, 2019)

Let's see if a chimpout shall follow or Charlie flagged...hmm...


----------



## Turd Blossom (Oct 17, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> always think it's weird when people take the time to take a photo of their boring, slop meals and post them online to get likes. Who really gives a shit?


While I don't understand why Chantel would choose to share photos of this sad, gross meal (other than maybe to prove that she doesn't eat every meal alone in her ridiculous shrine to gluttony), especially when she's been trying desperately to convince us that she eats like a bird when not feasting for the feeders - I _am _eternally grateful she spared us from the horror of watching her eat those ribs on camera. 

The notion of having to witness Chantal gleefully TEE-HEE-ing as she deepthroats and sucks the meat off those poor bones and loudly smacks the sauce off her fat fingers is absolutely nightmarish.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 17, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> While I don't understand why Chantel would choose to share photos of this sad, gross meal (other than maybe to prove that she doesn't eat every meal alone in her ridiculous shrine to gluttony), especially when she's been trying desperately to convince us that she eats like a bird when not feasting for the feeders - I _am _eternally grateful she spared us from the horror of watching her eat those ribs on camera.
> 
> The notion of having to witness Chantal gleefully TEE-HEE-ing as she deepthroats and sucks the meat off those poor bones and loudly smacks the sauce off her fat fingers is absolutely nightmarish.



You ever look at the calorie count on a rack of ribs from a place like that?  It's shocking even for someone familiar with counting calories.  Usually well over 1200 calories.  Hey there's a reason the rib meat tastes so good and then you smother it in high fructose corn syrup, er, bbq sauce for good measure.  Mouth watering but a full day's calories for most people after you eat the potato and appetizer and have a drink or two.

You know for Chantal it was just a snack.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Oct 17, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> I always think it's weird when people take the time to take a photo of their boring, slop meals and post them online to get likes. Who really gives a shit?
> 
> If you're going to do it all, do it only when you are eating something really exotic or unique in a foreign country or something. Or maybe even something you made at home that you are especially proud of. That is at least somewhat interesting to close family or friends.
> 
> No one gives a fuck about your baked potato and ribs from Applebee's or wherever. And that congealed cheese dip looks worse than dog vomit. Nobody is impressed.


I'd take Applebee's Riblet Basket over that trash. Well, it's probably six of one, half a dozen of the other, but I'm sure she paid more than she would for the Riblets so Applebee's wins. Ugh, I feel dirty just saying that.


----------



## THOTto (Oct 17, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> The notion of having to witness Chantal gleefully TEE-HEE-ing as she deepthroats and sucks the meat off those poor bones and loudly smacks the sauce off her fat fingers is absolutely nightmarish.


Never 4get


----------



## DuckSucker (Oct 17, 2019)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> It’s amusing how generic regional American cuisine gets in dumb low rent theme restaurants in other countries, they just throw any cheap dishes associated with the USA in a blender. (America does the same with European and Asian themed restaurants.)
> 
> Louisiana (where Baton Rouge is located) is famous for Cajun food - jambalaya, shrimp gumbo, fresh crawfish, blackened catfish, poboys etc... not ribs, not steaks, esp not for Mexican food.  If you’re going to name your restaurant after a specific city you could at least try to serve food the city is famous for.
> 
> Looking at the menu it’s just a crappy Applebee’s clone restaurant- the type of place ppl who eat Arby’s regularly would go for a “fancy” meal they have to eat with silverware. They serve exactly one Cajun dish, if you can even call it that. The menu says gumbo but it doesn’t resemble any real gumbo I’ve ever eaten.


Yeah I was thinking that. It's just dumb Americana bullshit. Not even like Fuddruckers Americana where at least they theme the restaurant (and tbh I actually think Fuddruckers has a pretty good hamburger, especially compared to other middle-America casual sit-down chain restaurants like Applebees or Chilis).

Even just looking at the plate, I was thinking almost all of this shit came preheated out of a bag. If youve even eaten at a restaurant that wasnt a major chain restaurant, even once, you can tell the difference just in the presentation alone.

That might as well have been a rack of McRibs. It's covered in sauce but none on the plate? Im not talking about like a fancy hipster drizzle, but there's nothing on that plate at all. Anywhere you go, youll probably get some crumbs or some shit, or grease on the plate or something. This is just a microwaved rack of spare ribs pulled directly from the heat-it bag and put on the plate alongside a potato somebody probably prepared at noon that day, but they put some chives on it and a dollop of sour cream to cover that sitting-under-a-heatlamp film that old melted cheese gets.

She's instagramming it like it's haute cuisine. And Im not even trying to be food-snobby, that's a sad fucking looking meal. Maybe she's just bad at food photography, or photography in general, it can be tough.

On second thought I think Chantal might have ordered another meal, literally licked the plate clean and then just put the ribs on it.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 17, 2019)

New Community post:


—————————————————
Yesterday she had commented on her IG that she would be doing a “cookbang” but I guess that’s been postponed


----------



## Painted Pig (Oct 17, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> New Community post:
> 
> View attachment 975187
> —————————————————
> ...


bao and zhajiangming haha. what a cultured worldly woman. we better add mandarin to her linguistic accomplishments. I really hope we get to hear her pronounce that tomorrow.


----------



## raritycunt (Oct 17, 2019)

Oh god please don’t subject another animal to your annoying screeching


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 17, 2019)

Middle-aged, morbidly obese, jobless, childless, and with too many cats she’s creepily obsessed with. I didn’t know cat ladies existed outside of movies.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Oct 17, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> New Community post:
> 
> View attachment 975187
> —————————————————
> ...


Our corpulent cheese connesuir is going to treat us to _authentic _international cuisine? 
With her refined palate and vast vocabulary, I can only imagine what an educational experience this expert review will be for all of us uncultured haydurs as she unhinges her jaw, shovels it in her Arbys-hole and masterfully declares it to be "_SO GOOD_!" while rolling her eyes up into head.

And Jesus I hope she's just attempting to be funny and not actually considering getting a new cat. I don't know if my ears are ready for the onslaught of fresh cat songs that a new kitten would inevitably inspire.


----------



## simulated goat (Oct 17, 2019)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> It’s amusing how generic regional American cuisine gets in dumb low rent theme restaurants in other countries, they just throw any cheap dishes associated with the USA in a blender. (America does the same with European and Asian themed restaurants.)
> 
> Louisiana (where Baton Rouge is located) is famous for Cajun food - jambalaya, shrimp gumbo, fresh crawfish, blackened catfish, poboys etc... not ribs, not steaks, esp not for Mexican food.  If you’re going to name your restaurant after a specific city you could at least try to serve food the city is famous for.
> 
> ...


She should get adventurous 'over the border'. She could fly into some godfucksaken Texas town, down one of those 'eat 5 pounds of rare beef plus potato and you get it free' deals, exchange some promotional hoo hah with the restaurant and walk away with more views and exposure.  It wouldn't cost a heckava lot more than driving somewhere. I know,  . But it would be interesting to see how long a five pound steak lasts with her around. She'd eat the baked potato, mac/cheese and breadsticks too.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Oct 17, 2019)

Authentic Chinese Food Mook-bong





She looks fatter than ever

Praise lord Beetus that she fixed the double intro. She must have read my post (Hey Chintal!)

Warning this video features a lot of slurping

She is 100% doing this for feeders



Shoutout Harry Bush on the left for holding it down.

Beauty Bite!!







Chantal is multitasking


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 17, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> New Video:
> 
> Praise lord Beetus that she fixed the double intro. She must have read my post (Hey Chintal!).
> 
> ...



Good God this mukbang is dull... She gives us some “medical updates” though:

*New surgery date: November 20th*

Next appointment to see doctor: October 31st (Afternoon


----------



## marjoram (Oct 17, 2019)

WINNER of the butt-ugliest earrings award.
How many days has Chinny been wearing that shirt now?
I can't watch her slurp up those noodles anymore
Come on November 20th!!!!


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Oct 17, 2019)

Notice she calls his sister “the sister “ ? She says it in such a weird way like she’s not a person. Love her Makeup!!! And those lot lizard earrings !! She acts like she’s done eating .... yeah right.  I wish I had authentic Chinese close to me. I envy that part.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Oct 17, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> Authentic Chinese Food Mook-bong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Archive of Authentic Chinese Food Mook-bong




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Oct 17, 2019)

"Authentic" my ass.  Not to PL, but the circumstance of my own existence puts me in direct contact with an awful lot of authentic Chinese people on a daily basis, and they would absolutely laugh at that meal.  Chinese food for white fatsos.  What she calls "Bao" is actually a Chinese version of a Japanese version of a Chinese food, if you can believe it.  They are a special occasion food, nothing anyone normally eats for dinner. Also, a normal person would eat one, not six.  _Maybe_ two, if they were at a big gathering and they were the main thing they ate.  They would _not_ be eaten with a massive plate of noodles. (There are reasons why you've never seen a Chinese deathfatty)

The mysterious "sauce" the cucumbers are in is soy sauce (which is thicker and ranker than the usual Japanese-style soy sauce, but soy sauce is what it is); our expert of authenticity is such a moron.

No wonder she loves the lychee soda; it is as close to pure sugar water in composition and taste as a drink can be.  It's for little kids, mostly.

And a real Chinese would be appalled at the lack of vegetable matter and the family-sized portions.  It would confirm their worst suspicions about white people.

We didn't even get a story this time.  Just smugly eating absolute shit.  Bravo, Clotso.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 17, 2019)

She uses chopsticks like a chinese re.tard. I guess sacrificing 30 minutes of Netflix time to learn the proper technique is too much to ask.

Look at them portions, though. This could feed an entire Chinese village. I pity the poor Vietnamese peasant they smuggled into Canada who had to knead an acre’s worth of wheat flour to make totally authentic stuffed buns for Gravy Queen.


----------



## THOTto (Oct 17, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> View attachment 975455


I guess she saw my comment too, another one for the fatties looking like they’re putting phallic objects in their mouths folder. Don’t worry I’ll bring it up again when you all least expect it.  

Keep it up fatty, oh and also lol at the surgery day.


----------



## Who Now (Oct 17, 2019)

It drives me crazy the way she fists the chopstitcks and holds them so far down. Just use a fucking fork. You aren't as cosmopolitan as you think, international jet setter, you.



Serial Grapist said:


> Next appointment to see doctor: October 31st (Afternoon



Oh gosh darn. She will have to cancel her many social engagements on Halloween


----------



## Angry New Ager (Oct 17, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> Authentic Chinese Food Mook-bong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The way she holds chopsticks hurts my soul, every goddamned time. 

And when Harry Bush, in all his plastic glory, is the closest thing to a vegetable in the whole video (cucumbers don't count; they're just green bags of semi-solid water, useful only for conveying salt- and fat-laden dips and sauces to one's gaping maw)? Yeah, that's some really authentic Chinese food, there Chantal.


----------



## Madam Spergwell (Oct 17, 2019)

This never-ending bite punctuated with that giggle is probably the stuff of feeder fantasy. Or nightmares for regular people.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Gawdamit (Oct 17, 2019)

I didn't know PINK came in her size


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 17, 2019)

Comment  below if there are any authentic foods you’d like to see me “do” says sexless Chintel, substituting innuendo for food, crossed chopsticks in one hand, a bao in another.

That’s as far as I could get. At some point, superfats need to realize that when the shoulder obesity reaches mid-cheek level, big, dangly earrings are a bad idea.

So she’s reached her true goal. Eating family sized portions on camera without even having to tell a story. Just eating and ticcing. Whatta life.

When she goes in for her November surgery and they discover she’s over 500 lbs, I wonder if she’ll be “third” again.


----------



## SodaLove (Oct 17, 2019)

Gawdamit said:


> I didn't know PINK came in her size



It isn't PINK. It's a Pink Floyd shirt













						Big Beautiful Me on Instagram: “Hi! 💋 #fatgirlsareprettytoo #plussizelove #torrid #torridfashion #pinkfloyd #fatbabes #bbw”
					

147 Likes, 16 Comments - Big Beautiful Me (@big_beautiful_mee) on Instagram: “Hi! 💋 #fatgirlsareprettytoo #plussizelove #torrid #torridfashion #pinkfloyd #fatbabes #bbw”




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Casket Base (Oct 17, 2019)

I just want to compare deathfat hands for a minute

              Chantal deepthroating a corndog        VS         Amberlynn from her iconic cucumber boat mookbingbong


 



Chantal's hands are closer to catcher's mitts than Al's. That takes some serious dedication.


----------



## ObeseScreamingBlackMan (Oct 17, 2019)

The Great Mukbang in the Sky.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 17, 2019)

Casket Base said:


> I just want to compare deathfat hands for a minute
> 
> Chantal deepthroating a corndog        VS         Amberlynn from her iconic cucumber boat mookbingbong
> View attachment 975558 View attachment 975559
> ...



imagine waking up, looking at your hand as swollen horror film cadaver prop, and eating that day.


----------



## Sham (Oct 17, 2019)

Her swollen fist makes her look like a big, fat baby with no fine motor skills trying to use chopsticks. Instead she just drags the noodles over and gums on them while they hang out of her mouth, really adding to the special needs quality of this mookbong.


----------



## A borscht-on (Oct 17, 2019)

The only way Chantal could reasonably and sensibly use a pair of chopsticks is to slide and push the food into her mouth from a tilted plate, using the sticks to scrape the food along into her maw.  She has no business wielding those things.  And we all know that once the camera was off, she grabbed the plastic fork from the fast food bag that was on the floor, polished off the rest of the noodles in about 6 seconds, stuffed the buns into her mouth, and then dug into her takeout.  After all, it's Meatoberfest 2019 at Arby's.

Think she'll do a mukbang for that at some point this month?


----------



## Turd Blossom (Oct 17, 2019)

Jfc. I was expecting this to be gross and ridiculous but she's becoming a parody of herself at this point. For someone who appears to enjoy food so much and believes herself to be some kind of connesuir she has a comically limited vocabulary when it comes to food.

She must have said "authentic" 10 times, as well as repeatedly describing the food as "savory" which she appears to believe is an extra-_fancy_ way to say "delicious". "The inside is _sooo savory", _she coos about the steamed buns.

As always, her food reviews are stellar. very informative and descriptive. The noodles are "so good" she exclaims, explaining that they "_like make it out of dough when you order, boil them, or however they do_".
At one point there's just silence and the horrific smacking of her unhinging her jaw and sucking the noodles down - you can almost see the wheels in her fat, lumpy head turning as she struggles to describe her experience - and she manages to quickly blurt out "_...CARBS!"  _before her brain shuts down again. It's truly bizarre and a bit unsettling.



My favorite description, however, was for the cucumber salad: "_like they're mashed a little bit in a type of sauce." _ If this Feederporn thing doesn't work out, I'm sure Bon Appétit will snatch our talented girl right up!


----------



## ricecake (Oct 17, 2019)

Those earrings are ugly and also made for someone who has a neck.


----------



## A borscht-on (Oct 17, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> View attachment 975573
> Jfc. I was expecting this to be gross and ridiculous but she's becoming a parody of herself at this point. For someone who appears to enjoy food so much and believes herself to be some kind of connesuir she has a comically limited vocabulary when it comes to food.
> 
> She must have said "authentic" 10 times, as well as repeatedly describing the food as "savory" which she appears to believe is an extra-_fancy_ way to say "delicious". "The inside is _sooo savory", _she coos about the steamed buns.
> ...


"These are pork and chive bao...which are buns with pork and chive," she points out when introducing her food.  After taking a bite, she describes it as such, with blinding Technicolor detail: "It's so savoury...with pork and chive."

Food and Wine magazine, you have a new editor-in-chief coming for your asses.


----------



## solidus (Oct 18, 2019)

Chantal: I’m not going to talk about my health or personal life any more.

Also Chantal: I have an appointment with my doctor on 31 October and a totally real surgery date on 20 November.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Oct 18, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> "Authentic" my ass.  Not to PL, but the circumstance of my own existence puts me in direct contact with an awful lot of authentic Chinese people on a daily basis, and they would absolutely laugh at that meal.  Chinese food for white fatsos.  What she calls "Bao" is actually a Chinese version of a Japanese version of a Chinese food, if you can believe it.  They are a special occasion food, nothing anyone normally eats for dinner. Also, a normal person would eat one, not six.  _Maybe_ two, if they were at a big gathering and they were the main thing they ate.  They would _not_ be eaten with a massive plate of noodles. (There are reasons why you've never seen a Chinese deathfatty)
> 
> The mysterious "sauce" the cucumbers are in is soy sauce (which is thicker and ranker than the usual Japanese-style soy sauce, but soy sauce is what it is); our expert of authenticity is such a moron.
> 
> ...




PL here as I live in a diverse area.... can state bao can be of various Asian regions, including Phillipines, Japan,Korea and usually for a meal 2-3 may be eaten. Her saying cucumbers are "authentic Chinese" and not even know the "Some sort of sauce" or even region? Her whole "sing song" voice trying to be a 'food reviewer" is just shitty. "I'm coming off as trying to be important but I have no fucking idea what I'm doing but finding an excuse to once again gorge myself"

And also true, she also once ate enough for a family of four.   And she keeps doing weird hook tongue shit when eating.


----------



## Testostrogen (Oct 18, 2019)

Watching her try to use those chopsticks is giving me autism


----------



## lottalove (Oct 18, 2019)

Madam Spergwell said:


> This never-ending bite punctuated with that giggle is probably the stuff of feeder fantasy. Or nightmares for regular people.
> View attachment 975521



Real pigs eating are just pigs eating.
This is a selfharm-pornshow.


----------



## SassyAndMorbidlyObese (Oct 18, 2019)

Testostrogen said:


> Watching her try to use those chopsticks is giving me autism


I love how she's getting sauce on her hands because she is holding them so far down


----------



## Turd Blossom (Oct 18, 2019)

Chantal isn't just a fat weirdo holed up in a dirty apartment TEE-HEE-ing and making up weird stories while eating herself to death: she's an inspiration who is _giving people courage!_

I want to believe this is a troll, but after glancing through her curated comments of people praising her beauty, style and cleverness I don't know what to think anymore. She seems to have purged everyone but the feeders, fellow fats and crazy cat ladies.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Oct 18, 2019)

On October 31 I'm hoping they tell her she can only have the surgery if she goes inpatient. Chantal Hospital Diet Saga would be great, especially right after Halloween, so she can't pig out on sale candy.


----------



## onyPony (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Occipital Fupa (Oct 18, 2019)

I sincerely believe Chantal holds her chopsticks this way because her fingers are so fat, they don’t have much mobility. She’s basically using them as a poor man’s fork.


----------



## sgtpepper (Oct 18, 2019)

I thought this would be an okay video but she always throws shit in to create a narrative about being fat and eating salad. 

Chantal, people want you to eat salad so you actually get a vegetable in instead your main food groups of dough, grease, and cheese. 

People also don’t demonize carbs. Fat people think thin people demonize carbs. It’s fucking balance. Eat high carb, low fat. Eat high fat, low carb. It doesn’t fucking matter if you’re not overeating by 3,000 calories


----------



## raritycunt (Oct 18, 2019)

Her continuous waste of medical professionals time is amazing, she really bothered an ophthalmologist with her burst blood vessel and demanded to be seen first because god forbid she has to wait anywhere.

also when she says “thanks for voting Chinese guys, anyone who said salad is blocked hehe” what a cunt


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Oct 18, 2019)

Of course you’re gonna pop a blood vessel in your eye when a simple task such as eating noodles counts as cardio.


----------



## MrsLoveMom (Oct 18, 2019)

Trying to watch that video is giving me nausea and bloat by proxy. I just can't imagine chowing down that amount of carbs in ONE sitting, much less in a week! That pasta one got me too..TWO pastas plus TWO large breads, all at once!!!! Mind you, I love some good carbs but my body doesn't and I try not to look like the Michelin Man.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 18, 2019)

The most interesting part of this video for me was when she said her doctor wants to see her on Oct 31st & she hasn't seen her in a while.
Well, I hope that doctor is prepared for an even fatter Chantal. Imagine that back in Summer you tell your super morbidly obese patient that this surgery is difficult & serious, so lose some weight & exercise so recovery will be easier.
Then months later she waddles into your office completely out of breath, unable to fit into one of the chairs & 30+ pounds heavier.
Is this a patient you would risk your medical license on?

If, & that's a big if -this surgery does go through, I'm not sure if it will kill her, or the recovery will. Just the risk of infection alone is something she should be worried about.
But does this look like a person worried about dying from complications of major surgery? Not to me.
The only thing she looks worried about is missing out on a meal.

Interesting times ahead.
I'm ready.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Oct 18, 2019)

I'm curious to know who will be taking care of her this go around.  Didn't Bibi piss away his vacation already?


----------



## Whatthefuck (Oct 18, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> I'm curious to know who will be taking care of her this go around.  Didn't Bibi piss away his vacation already?


Shhhhhhhh, I said Shhhhh. That's supposed to be the surprise excuse for why she can't have the surgery, duh.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 18, 2019)

I always wonder if people that prattle on about "authentic" food could even give a single sentence as to what makes it so "authentic".  I mean FFS Bao as noted is a pan-asian thing now mass marketed for western consumption.  I see it at the shitty chain grocers now, in the deli section...

I think she might be surprised to learn that the Cantonese American shit she thinks isn't "authentic" might be just as authentic "Chinese" as this crap.  Culture and food evolves, ya know?

This is the place she got the food from.  It's apparently located in a strip mall, of course.  Chantal probably saw it from the Starbucks drive through.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 18, 2019)

It's definitely rube-bait, like "deluxe" used to be for low quality goods, or "reserve"/"select"/"small-batch" is to try to make cheap mass-produced spirits seem exclusive, or the "verrryyy tradishinal" replica goods you are offered by hawkers at Asian tourist traps.

Chantal is 100% one of those people who pays a travel company to during an African holiday take a visit to a village where all the tribespeople pretend to be impressed by you and show you their customs, which you by even being there are destroying and trivialising.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Oct 18, 2019)

Labelling ethnic food "authentic" is problematic if you are not eating a home cooked meal served at the (insert ethnicity) person's home. Even eating at restaurants in the actual country can be questionable if you are in a touristy area. People like Chantal should probably avoid the word "authentic" when describing takeout from Western chain eateries.


----------



## CHINARED (Oct 18, 2019)

Fat ass is in the car again......









						MIDNIGHT MUKBANG A&W NEW SMOKED GOUDA BURGER CRUNCHY ONION RINGS AND CHICKEN STRIPS!
					

#mukbang Hey guys heyyy!! Was out going to the pharmacy and decided to stop at a&w and try their new smoked gouda burger with super crunchy onion rings and s...




					youtu.be


----------



## RemoveKebab (Oct 18, 2019)

She is back at it:





Midnight Mook-bong

The car tray before:



The car tray after:


That look she gives the camera as she is pulling her chicken tenders out of the bag:


Beauty Bite!


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 18, 2019)

Nothing says a binge like Chantal under the pale illumination of a car's interior lighting


----------



## raritycunt (Oct 18, 2019)

She “forgot to hit record” which is why the food was already partly eaten when she started her video, more like she just couldn’t wait to eat and HAD to have some there and then.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Oct 18, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> She is back at it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We are all cursed forever now. 
Also: those onion rings could be kid sized crowns!


----------



## KitsuneEyes (Oct 18, 2019)

Probably one the best videos in a while. You've got everything: shifty eyes, shhhh I said shhhh, stupid stories, tics, jaw clicking and snarky comments; we couldn't ask for more. I wonder if she had some pills left and swallowed all of them together to get this high.

Also proof that now she's exclusively doing videos for feeders.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Oct 18, 2019)

Wow. This has become utter lunacy.  I'm gobsmacked.  

She might as well just make a video called, "I don't give two fucks whether I live or die."


----------



## fattie_boom_boom (Oct 18, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> She is back at it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



God fucking help you if you watch even the first five minutes of this....



Spoiler: sperg video thoughts



Takeaways from this episode:

1) She physically _shakes _with pleasure after taking a bite (1m27s)

2) She does a HUGE "shhhhh I SAID SHHHH" (2m40s)

3) She is so _fucking loud _with her eating that I had to do something else to occupy my mind at a few points....

4) So I counted calories for her, as per their website:
Root beer, regular 290 calories
Onion rings, 350 calories
Smoked gouda burger, 380 calories
Chubby chicken strips, 3 piece, 300 calories
Side honey mustard, 60 calories, total 120 calories
Side ranch, 170 calories, total 340 (she hid a second ranch until like 16 minutes in, jesus)

Grand total: 1,780 calories eaten in about 15 minutes. At midnight. In a parking lot. Alone. Shiftily looking around at the bar-goers who are grabbing a bite to close out their night actually socializing.

Oh but don't worry... as she says in the video this is just a single midnight food run to soothe the soul! It's not like she does it all the time. She thinks it's ok if it's about.... once a month.

_checks her video feed....

last WEEK of videos has 8 different garbage food mukbangs_

Welp, ok then Chantal. Enjoy your impending death. And I really hope the feeders enjoy your weird sexual shaking in this one. Cuz I may never get aroused again after seeing that.

Oh and a final note/edit. Around 18m30s she mentions that she "sometimes" gets full. Not usually though. I think she means this in like a goddamn... existential way. As in she's almost _never _feeling full. Even during or right after eating. Does she have Prader-Willi or what the fuck?


----------



## marjoram (Oct 18, 2019)

AAARRRRGGG....that was terrifying.  That fuckin "shh" tic.  I was scared she was gonna jumpscare another one before the video ended.  Bitch is completely unhinged.  Was this filmed the same damn day she power ate the "authentic" Chinese food?  How she manages not to rupture something is beyond me.
Chinny has definitely left Big Al in the dust as far as disgusting deathfats go.....


----------



## Dutch Courage (Oct 18, 2019)

For anyone still on the fence as to whether she is gaining weight, just behold this massive globule of fat where her third chin used to be.  It is immense, and it wasn't there even just a month ago.

Also, we got one of the better shhh tics ever in this episode.  The info about her mom not giving her junk food was interesting too.  So her gluttony is all on her.

Midnight binges were all that had been missing so far during this current manic streak of face stuffing.  Now, she's complete.


----------



## SassyAndMorbidlyObese (Oct 18, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> Nothing says a binge like Chantal under the pale illumination of a car's interior lighting


Binge by the dashboard light.


----------



## mook bongg chiken kween (Oct 18, 2019)

She must be rollin' in feeder monies the way she keeps cranking out these artery clogging mookbongs. 
Why are you even putting out a poll, Chantal?  You're gonna hit ALL those places.


----------



## Viridian (Oct 18, 2019)

mook bongg chiken kween said:


> View attachment 976482
> She must be rollin' in feeder monies the way she keeps cranking out these artery clogging mookbongs.
> Why are you even putting out a poll, Chantal?  You're gonna hit ALL those places.




Yeah, I think you hit the nail on the head there. I think Cuntal's turn towards "fat acceptance" is being funded by her securing a number of feeder fans paying her to kill herself with food. She finally broke down and started mass accepting private 'patrons'. I doubt she's doing it through any fetish site (both because of her fear of the "haydurs" finding her profile as well as her general incompetence); instead, she likely recruits via her YouTube channel. KarateJoe is undoubtedly one of said feeder paypigs; maybe he simply referred some of his fellow fetishists to her.

It's why she was okay with deleting so many of her past videos, thereby cutting down her YouTube revenue stream. She's getting the bulk of her money through other channels now. It's also why she's so manic and giddy and shameless with her gluttony, because she's now being paid perhaps more money than she ever has in her life (considering her weak work history of menial office/call center jobs) to do the only thing she loves--eat.

I don't think this will last, even if the money keeps coming in. We can see her body breaking down more and more in each video. It's going to catch up with her sooner rather than later at this rate. I predict that within a few months she's going to end up in the hospital over a health crisis far more serious than the cheese shits, posting crying woe-is-me videos and vowing to turn over a new leaf.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Oct 18, 2019)

So she needed to get antihistamines for her allergies so why not stop and get a 1800 calorie midnight snack.  As you do.  Makes perfect sense.  At least she's not neglecting her spiritual side since she claims eating fast food meals in her car while tic-ing and shhhh-ing and smacking is good for her soul.

I actually tried to listen to this one.  I tend to avoid fatty videos because their breathing freaks me out but I was interesting in seeing how her tics have increased. I absolutely cannot believe the amount of eating sounds - smacking, chewing, talking while chewing - she makes.  It was never this bad two years ago. I can't tell if she's increased her noise levels to appeal to feeders or if she's just degenerating so quickly in every regard that she no longer exercises any control over the eating noises she makes. She gulped so much air down as she crammed that food into her mouth that I'm surprised she didn't belch all through the video.  It's unreal the amount of noise she made.

I'm not a food snob.  I don't care about the authenticity or quality of the food Chantal eats or makes claims about.  But there is something very wrong about eating so much fast food that you can definitively say that A&W has the best hamburger pickles and Wendy's has the worst. I eat fast food sometimes.  I think we all do. And preferences are normal - I have a preferred pizza place, for instance.  I recognize that distinction between a preferred pizza chain and knowing the difference in hamburger pickles is nuanced at best.  How many burgers from how many chains must one consume to be able to rank the pickles used?

And ding ding ding!  Chantal clears up why intuitive eating is such a bad idea for people like her.  Eat when you are hungry and stop when you are full does not work when your stomach can accommodate a kiddie pool worth of food without feeling full.  Chantal can no longer afford, health-wise, to eat every time she is hungry.  She will have to experience hunger - it's unavoidable when you consume as much as she does.  Hunger will be part of the equation of weight loss when you consume 1700 calories just as a midnight snack.  You cannot learn to eat intuitively when you are a genuine glutton.  You will always have to exercise calorie awareness and will have to ignore physical cues of hunger as you stop gorging.


----------



## letericajones (Oct 18, 2019)

I.... . This is certainly classic Chantal. 2:07-2:44 was golden. She snatches a stray onion ring out of the bag and says "This one tried to escape." Nothing gets by her! She shoves her burger in the camera lens for a "beauty bite" while literally SNIFFING like a pig. After taking the first bite she rolls her eyes back in ecstasy and exclaims "SHH!!! I SAID SHH!" followed by frantic darting of the eyes. That'll do it.



Look at that fat, outstretched piggy claw while she treats us to the 'ol bite. Her facial expression is one of pure gluttony and greed.


By the end of the mukbang there's no way she can actually be hungry anymore (Was she to begin with? She was on her way back from the pharmacy after all). At this point she's deep into the high.. smashing onion ring skin into the remaining sauce, clearly out of breath and with droopy eyelids. But alas, she uses what energy she has left to dart her eyes around the perimeter as things wrap up. Till next time.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 18, 2019)

letericajones said:


> After taking the first bite she rolls her eyes back in ecstasy and exclaims "SHH!!! I SAID SHH!" followed by frantic darting of the eyes.



That was the most terrifying "SHHH" tic ever. It actually made me jump. So be forewarned if you intent to watch this video.

I'm convinced now that the "shhh" thing is totally involuntary. I wonder if she ever gets embarrassed by that. She didn't bother to edit it out, so I'm guessing not. Can you imagine going on a first date with somebody and they did that out of nowhere while eating? Like what the actual fuck?

I really wish she would address it at least once. It might help to make her look less crazy if she tried to give some explanation for it.


----------



## A borscht-on (Oct 18, 2019)

A few thoughts:

1/ Chantal isn't properly eating a burger unless she dunks it into a container of mayo or creamy dressing.  She let down her guard two weekends ago and showed us that mayo-dunking is essential to her burger enjoyment.  Or maybe it's just with Big Macs she does this;

2/ Her "ssshhh...I said ssshhh!" was highly aggressive this time, not even followed up with her signature _tee-hee _or that blasting, honking cackle.  I was actually startled, and uneasy.  @marjoram perfectly described it as a "jump scare";

3/ Although I don't listen to a goddamn word that comes out of her mouth--too hypnotized  by everything else going on--when she jammed an index finger at the camera and snarled, "Touch my snacks?  I'm comin' for ya..._I'm comin' for ya,"  _it was the only time I have ever heard her not lie.  And I was more than a bit scared;

4/ If midnight fast-food binges to be posted on YouTube are "good for the soul," I would like to know which church Chantal attended growing up;

5/ She piles food onto her baby tray, swipes off dropped sauce with her finger, and licks it.  I know she doesn't wash that tray.  I _know _it.

6/ Amberlynn who?


----------



## clusterfuckk (Oct 18, 2019)

mook bongg chiken kween said:


> View attachment 976482
> She must be rollin' in feeder monies the way she keeps cranking out these artery clogging mookbongs.
> Why are you even putting out a poll, Chantal?  You're gonna hit ALL those places.



I wish she would just call it the Bingemobile, it has a much better ring to it.



Viridian said:


> Yeah, I think you hit the nail on the head there. I think Cuntal's turn towards "fat acceptance" is being funded by her securing a number of feeder fans paying her to kill herself with food. She finally broke down and started mass accepting private 'patrons'. I doubt she's doing it through any fetish site (both because of her fear of the "haydurs" finding her profile as well as her general incompetence); instead, she likely recruits via her YouTube channel. KarateJoe is undoubtedly one of said feeder paypigs; maybe he simply referred some of his fellow fetishists to her.
> 
> It's why she was okay with deleting so many of her past videos, thereby cutting down her YouTube revenue stream. She's getting the bulk of her money through other channels now. It's also why she's so manic and giddy and shameless with her gluttony, because she's now being paid perhaps more money than she ever has in her life (considering her weak work history of menial office/call center jobs) to do the only thing she loves--eat.
> 
> I don't think this will last, even if the money keeps coming in. We can see her body breaking down more and more in each video. It's going to catch up with her sooner rather than later at this rate. I predict that within a few months she's going to end up in the hospital over a health crisis far more serious than the cheese shits, posting crying woe-is-me videos and vowing to turn over a new leaf.



she has‘surgery’ scheduled remember?


----------



## Dutch Courage (Oct 18, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> I really wish she would address it at least once. It might help to make her look less crazy if she tried to give some explanation for it.



She has responded to it at least twice to comments that I have seen.  In both cases, she said dismissively, "I'm just weird".  What is even weirder is her utter incapability to even perceive of the concept of embarrassment, for real.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 18, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> Wow. This has become utter lunacy.  I'm gobsmacked.
> 
> She might as well just make a video called, "I don't give two fucks whether I live or die."



She has always been eating like that. Now she’s just being honest.


----------



## THOTto (Oct 18, 2019)

Finally quality content from Chantal.  This is all I’ve ever wanted from her, keep letting your inner (lol) glutton control the ropes and FEED.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Oct 18, 2019)

Ok, I humanned up and watched half of the new video, and I really think she is hamming it up with the tics and food noises.  I think that first shhhhh tic and response looked totally planned and fake, which is why it was startling to some viewers. It was not organic like her genuine tics. I think our gorl is finally committed to her brand now! I agree this is in deference to feeders, too. And that poor tray keeps getting closer to her mouth as she gets fatter. Soon it will be a ramp.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 18, 2019)

Are there still people who think that the SHH isn't a tic after this one? Christ.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 18, 2019)

They gave her an extra sauce (another chantelism) and it reminded her of a time a boy tried to ply her pussy with cookies.   Sounds about right.

Someone needs to edit in the old man into this still.


----------



## Sham (Oct 18, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> Ok, I humanned up and watched half of the new video, and I really think she is hamming it up with the tics and food noises.  I think that first shhhhh tic and response looked totally planned and fake, which is why it was startling to some viewers. It was not organic like her genuine tics. I think our gorl is finally committed to her brand now! I agree this is in deference to feeders, too. And that poor tray keeps getting closer to her mouth as she gets fatter. Soon it will be a ramp.



Yeah, I agree. Something about that shh didn't seem genuine. If it was, then she's finally lost whatever is left of her mind, because she looked completely unhinged when she screamed out the I SAID SHH part. It was horrifying either way.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 18, 2019)

Sham said:


> Yeah, I agree. Something about that shh didn't seem genuine. If it was, then she's finally lost whatever is left of her mind, because she looked completely unhinged when she screamed out the I SAID SHH part. It was horrifying either way.


Part of the reason I think it was real was that she spit out a piece of food when she did it and a piece of hamburger landed on her upper lip, and she let it sit there for an uncomfortably long period before she licked it off. It was almost like she didn't notice it. 

Also, I don't think Chantal is that good of an actress. She's not good at anything except binge eating.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Oct 18, 2019)

Fair point, but it wasn't really good acting, imo. In the end it doesn't matter because she definitely has the tic. She doesn't need to force it, but i did seem forced to me. This could be the Ultimate Chantal in her final form!


----------



## thejackal (Oct 18, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> Fair point, but it wasn't really good acting, imo. In the end it doesn't matter because she definitely has the tic. She doesn't need to force it, but i did seem forced to me. This could be the Ultimate Chantal in her final form!



only chantal would mime her tic in order to prevent just saying "_i developed a tic around eating salt,fat,sugar_".  As if we'd never know otherwise she has problems around food.


----------



## fattie_boom_boom (Oct 18, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> Fair point, but it wasn't really good acting, imo. In the end it doesn't matter because she definitely has the tic. She doesn't need to force it, but i did seem forced to me. This could be the Ultimate Chantal in her final form!



Let's keep it in perspective, here.

Option one - Chantal is really shaking and moaning over food: she's a fucking nightmare whale creature who will die early just to eat shitty fast food.

Option two - Chantal is faking her tics and moans: she's a fucking nightmare whale creature who is catering to feeders/youtube for [attention/money/food/who fucking cares] who will die early due to shitty fast food.

There is *no *good answer for her. It's all godawful.

Oh, and hi Chantal! We're gonna start a death pool on you soon, I think.


----------



## CaptHamPlanet (Oct 18, 2019)

This bitch is everywhere in the city, this particular a&w is in an industrial part of town where it's dead after 8pm. I figure she went out of her way to go there for that reason and not because she went to the pharmacy.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 18, 2019)

Jesus. What a pathetic existence. A super morbidly obese, fat acceptance, balding land whale, sits in a parking lot at midnight stuffing her face with fast food.
Sure, she's really preparing herself for major surgery in a month.

I think the SHHHH was the tic, but the 'I said SHHH' was intentional.
She is one messed up person.

I'd love to see the look on her doctors face when she waddles into her office on the 31st. Now that would be fun.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Oct 18, 2019)

Maybe she had to leave because the African midget wanted some ‘family time’ with the sister-wife.


----------



## A borscht-on (Oct 18, 2019)

At the end of the video, after finishing her 1800-calorie midnight snack with gusto, Chinny-Chin says "It's simple...eat when you're hungry, stop when you're full.  But I'm not full."

Was this basically an admission that she was either going to go back to A&W for seconds, or hit up some other drive-thru?  If so (and I think it was), why not just add that footage onto this video?  She has pulled out all the stops, is officially an unabashed juggernaut of gluttony, is actually defiant with her happily choosing an early death via fat/salt/sugar (though I noticed she didn't include her disclaimer here).  I want to know what she ate next.  Since it's Hallowe'en season and she is a living, breathing horror show, I need to see more.  _Hear more._  She could use the audio of her mukbing-bongs in any haunted house and cause a terrified stampede. 

What'd you eat after this, Chantal?


----------



## Citroen (Oct 18, 2019)

I always have renewed amazement for how low Chantal sets the bar for food. Most fast food items, especially the generic fare (hamburgers, fried products) aren't good and lack genuine flavor. Beige slop that relies on high quantities of salt, fat and calories to create some kind of interest. I could understand someone making an impulse purchase, but gorging on that stuff day-in and day-out is insane.

What's the estimate on this eating spree phase ending and the health journey restarting? That part of the cycle was more interesting. I know she used to be a mukbanger for a while, it's like we've back at day 1 in the Long Count. I've seen lots of short and medium-term cycles but I've never seen this long-term phase before.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Oct 18, 2019)

Clotso has been reading here and on her haydurs videos. Her “they gave me an extra sauce cause they want me “,and the “shhh,I said shhh tic” seem on purpose.  She’s a fat troll.


----------



## ObeseScreamingBlackMan (Oct 18, 2019)

When did the SHHHH thing start?


----------



## headlikeafckngorange (Oct 18, 2019)

The “Shh! I said Shh!” tic is straight out of psychological horror. Detectives walk into darkened apartment... they see quaint family photos on the coffee table, featuring a young fat gorl with a hungry glint in her eye.. they head through the bedroom hallway just hearing a faint ..”shh!” As they round it, the voice gets louder “shh! i can eat it if i want to eat it! shut up! shut up! SHUT UP! SHH! I SAID SHH!” a half ton woman sat slumped over in the corner facing the wall. The smell. By god the smell. She is hovering over an entire mountain of roast beef and cheddars.. some moldy, some torn to pieces in hanger. She still speaks to herself as the detectives approach her.. she gets quieter.. “shh! ..shh...” as one detective reaches out to place a hand on her shoulder. As his fingertips make contact suddenly the beast swings around and with a ferocious clicking of her jaw she uses her ham hocks to grab his face and eats it right off. The room turns silent.. and the last thing that detective heard before his death.. was a bonechilling...... “_hee hee.”_
The end.

Chantal is definitely best cow. Better than Amberlynn. Sorry for the autism I couldn’t help myself.


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 18, 2019)

I think the tic was real but I also think it doesn’t matter. Like somebody said, either way it’s completely horrifying. 

Consensus seems to be that Chantel has always eaten this way, but I don’t think so. Sure, she’s always wanted to, and probably did from time to time to get so fat. She certainly ate fast food daily, and too much of everything, and hid it from Bibi. But she did have a healthy meal once in a while, maybe only one burger, one portion,  and slowed her roll.  

I think that way because if she’d eaten like this always: this meaning ten thousand calories of fast food daily-at least four visits a day to a restaurant for family size portions-well, we wouldn’t be seeing the massive weight gain we’ve seen over the past couple months. She’s always been a glutton, but she’s upped her game and it’s showing on her body. 

Her third chin is past Becky and heading into Tammy Slaton territory. Her eyes are sinking deeply into her face fat and she needs glitter to even see her eyes, and I think a Beluga forehead will appear. Her shoulders are above her ears. Her food tray is getting higher and more slanted. Her shoes can’t be tied, and while she doesn’t show her body often, she looks like a blueberry. She is rapidly gaining and if she’s still in the 400s, it won’t be for long.

She never stuck to any eating plan but I think there were times when she tried, and maybe slightly limited herself. Sure, she’s always been gaining but it’s different- now it’s a free-for-all and we are seeing the results appear before our eyes. 

She wasn’t in good health before, and it’s only a matter of time before something happens. I hope it’s a skin infection, maybe one that requires hospitalization and a wound vac to close, something she cant blame on anything else but her eating. And I’m evil enough to want to see her eat herself into that condition, because I think it couldn’t happen to a nicer person.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Oct 18, 2019)

All kidding aside;

something is up with this cow. I mean seriously up.
She is living like she is dying tomorrow.  All this feeding on camera like the hippos in the zoo is a stretch even for Clotso. 
imo anyway.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Oct 18, 2019)

I still think her "Shhh" tic is just a manifestation of her conscience. It has become a ritual of her OCD at this point. She mentions her mom not allowing her to have certain foods, yet she found ways to obtain them anyway.  Before they gave up, I imagine mom and grandma had many conversations with Chantal about her out of control eating and her penchant for junk food/fast food. Fast forward 20 years and she is scarfing down almost 2k in calories in a parking lot at midnight, the voices in her head must be really screaming their displeasure at her flagrant disregard of her health or any shred of normalcy. She knows right from wrong, but right takes too much effort and wrong feels too good.
 I don't believe her "Shh" tic in this video was staged. She was that loud and aggressive because those inner voices telling her what a fat, lazy, disgusting,  sack of shit she were loud and aggressive. 
 A pride of half starved lions feasting on a wildebeest carcass doesnt make as much noise as this heifer eating her feelings. I still say a chimpout is bubbling right under the surface. She can only eat her emotions for so long.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Oct 18, 2019)

I caught this screenshot right as she bit down on the burger. Look at her eyes. She must look to make sure no one is going to steal it from her.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 18, 2019)

Bruh...





if you don’t want to hear the story of how a guy farted in Chantal’s face as she gave him head, skip this one.


----------



## firstletterofthealphabet (Oct 18, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Bruh...


2 mukbangs in 6 hrs

Incredible

It was actually probably way less

This is depressing, she just spends the night eating copious amount of trash food in her car


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 18, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Bruh...


I can't with this bitch. She has to be trolling at this point. She has no shame. 

I would say she doesn't have the capacity to feel embarrassment, but then how do you explain the constant eye darting in the parking lots. That screams shame and self-awareness on some level. 

How can she not give a shit about eating like a pig twice a day on camera, but yet want to prove to the world that she is in a loving and caring relationship with a great, good-looking guy. I honestly don't get it. It's mind bending.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Oct 18, 2019)

she says the "Shhhh" is going to be her thing now.  She's gone full Joeys World Tour by eating shit food in her shitty car but instead of "wooo wooo woo" it's shhhhhhh. 

Funny... she's how 'this last muck- bong' until surgery is old school car binging with a literal fucking beef and cheddar.


----------



## A borscht-on (Oct 18, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Bruh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No...fucking..._way. _ 

I am legitimately speechless.   Makes me almost believe in God again.


----------



## PatTraverse (Oct 18, 2019)

Chantal is openly binging and filming herself doing it at night again... I guess she was not kidding about the fat acceptance thing after all. The beast is loose and more ravenous than ever.

Cannot wait for her two hour drive one way to Montréal to eat some poutine at Orange Julep.


----------



## Painted Pig (Oct 18, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Bruh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"$18.24 at your first window" Jesus fuck.

ETA:

shoving the hard rubbery cheese back into the deep fried casing was next level shit.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 18, 2019)

Spoiler: cheese pull











Spoiler: When the cheese pulls you


----------



## Painted Pig (Oct 18, 2019)

thejackal said:


> Spoiler: cheese pull
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 976770


that's what the feeders call jerking off.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 19, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Funny... she's how 'this last muck- bong' until surgery is old school car binging with a literal fucking beef and cheddar.



She said this before her last surgery date too, and then went on to do like 15 more mukbangs. So take it with a huge grain of sure jan


----------



## SodaLove (Oct 19, 2019)

Man, she’s really off the rails


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Oct 19, 2019)

i hope those feeder bucks worth it


----------



## PatTraverse (Oct 19, 2019)

It is the same old cycle but with surgery as the new buzzword instead of diet. It will never happen and Chantal is just using the idea to keeps herself in an eternal "last hurrah" phase to sabotage herself. She starts eating much more than usual as she is simply unable to cope with the *idea* of being without her beloved fast food for weeks. She just keeps chugging along trying to convince herself that this is definitely her "last binge" while we all know that is simply false.


----------



## irishAzoth (Oct 19, 2019)

Two Shhs in one day the latest one was a forced one but in the other A&W video that one was Legit 
I know its some sort of tic but I can't help thinking to myself its her quieting the voice in her head telling her to stop shoving shit down her gullet


----------



## liliput (Oct 19, 2019)

Lol she’s a literal caricature on r/fatpeoplestoties where fatties tee hee before sipping on their diet cokes. This is a big yikes, dawg.


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 19, 2019)

I can’t watch two in the same 12 hour time period., it’s too nauseating.  Is it the same night? I see she has a different shirt on but is black underneath the white? Did she just change it and put on glasses between fast food places? Wouldn’t put it past her.


----------



## Skin Fold Odor (Oct 19, 2019)

I loved seeing her eat with the chopsticks and the growing foodagression when she kept dropping the food.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Oct 19, 2019)

What difference do homecooked meals make if you're still cramming it in like a motherfucker?


----------



## marjoram (Oct 19, 2019)

irishAzoth said:


> Two Shhs in one day the latest one was a forced one but in the other A&W video that one was Legit
> I know its some sort of tic but I can't help thinking to myself its her quieting the voice in her head telling her to stop shoving shit down her gullet



Yeah, Chinny's just trying to make it seem like the "shhh" is a big joke that's under her control and not the top-tier creepy ass uncontrollable compulsion it actually is.
You can try and embrace yer lunacy, Chinny, but it's not gonna make you look less loony.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Oct 19, 2019)

Jeeeesus. After watching the first Manic Midnight Mukbang, I'm not sure I can make it through another. If her tics, TEE-HEES, over the top exaggerated trough noises and eyes nearly darting out of her head weren't enough, she was bouncing allll over the place with random chatter and stories that didn't go anywhere. 

There was a story about someone's landlord _stealing cheese _that didn't seem to have a beginning or end. And also, _what? _Who, other than Chantal, would steal someone's _cheese _ffs? 

Later she mentions some guy who tried to hit on her by "taking out a roll of cookies" and in an apparent attempt to relate to her, tells her that he really likes food too. "_It was weird" _she opines before shoving another onion ring into her Arbys-hole, sucking sauce out of her dirty thunbnail, then abruptly launches into her expert advice to "eat when you're hungry, and stop when you're full."

Thankfully, once again, our Canadian Cuisine Connoisseur  delivers another informative, helpful food review:


----------



## firstletterofthealphabet (Oct 19, 2019)

Eating half the menu from two different fast food joints in one night wasn't enough, she also had to go buy food for at home


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 19, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> I can’t watch two in the same 12 hour time period., it’s too nauseating.  Is it the same night? I see she has a different shirt on but is black underneath the white? Did she just change it and put on glasses between fast food places? Wouldn’t put it past her.



On Thursday night she consumed a family serving of Beijing Noodles and steamed buns. Mere hours later at midnight, she drove to A&W and ate a burger, onion rings, and 5 chicken strips.... Then at 6pm (the next day) she finds herself at an Arby’s and proceeds to devour another burger, mozzarella sticks and loaded curly fries.
———
After consuming this amount of food within roughly 24 hours, enough to feed a large family, she then drives her ass home, logs into Instagram and decides to follow the “Ottawa Food Bank” Instagram page


----------



## Sham (Oct 19, 2019)

She really jumped the shark with the shh thing. Chantal, it's always been your thing, you were just too busy being cracked out in a foodgasm to notice until it was pointed out to you.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Oct 19, 2019)

firstletterofthealphabet said:


> Eating half the menu from two different fast food joints in one night wasn't enough, she also had to go buy food for at home


Watching Chantal smugly waddling around the grocery store was unbelievably dull, but I did enjoy witnessing our Gravy Goddess fret about the price of the stew meat after _just_ having inhaled around $40 worth of garbage at Arbys.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 19, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> On Thursday night she consumed a family serving of Beijing Noodles and steamed buns. Mere hours later at midnight, she drove to A&W and ate a burger, onion rings, and 5 chicken strips.... Then at 6pm (the next day) she finds herself at an Arby’s and proceeds to devour another burger, mozzarella sticks and loaded curly fries.
> ———
> After consuming this amount of food within roughly 24 hours, enough to feed a large family, she then drives her ass home, logs into Instagram and decides to follow the “Ottawa Food Bank” Instagram page
> 
> View attachment 976904



That's fucking hilarious. Imagine this hog volunteering at the food bank. Is she serious? Did she even think about it? Who would let her volunteer at a food bank? 

Imagine going to the food bank to try to feed your family and seeing his vile 400-pound bitch "helping" you. 

Imagine interviewing volunteers and seeing this enormous bitch come in with her fake little-girl voice on, trying to get close to the food. She "wants to help", she says, eyes darting around. "Do you guys have any cheese? TEE HEE! SHH!"

Maybe she's planning on stealing the food for herself. Maybe telling that stolen cheese story prompted the idea, and she just wants to gain access to the food bank's food storage.

Maybe she's on the hunt for a new homeless lover. You know, the kind of guy you don't tell your friends about because they'd make fun of you.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 19, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> There was a story about someone's landlord _stealing cheese _that didn't seem to have a beginning or end. And also, _what? _Who, other than Chantal, would steal someone's _cheese _ffs?


Yeah, as soon as she she started telling that story about the missing food, I knew she was the culprit all along. She made it even more obvious when she made sure to point out that the food started to go missing _before_ she moved in with that girl.

Sure Jan.


----------



## Beluga (Oct 19, 2019)

Oh for fuck's sake, I leave for not even 2 days and she puts out 3 fucking videos, one of which is one of the best she's ever put out (I'm uploading the archives as we speak for all 3, please bear with me). 

I'm so happy gurls. This phase is the best phase. Thank you Chantal, may your whale-sized arteries keep on pumping for a long time and entertain us.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Oct 19, 2019)

Watching the Arby's mook-bong now.

She didn't get a dessert? How is she going to be satisfied after her meal if she doesn't have something sweet?

If only there was a place close by that has shakes, apple pies, ice cream, etc...



She tried the red ranch sauce and didn't like it very much. That didn't stop her from dousing her sandwich with it.


We can tell when you are faking the Shhhhh gorl. You faked it in this video.


Chantal, like a pro, moves her second sauce into the picutre like a magician doing slight of hand. The interesting thing is the first container stil has sauce in it but not enough for our gorl. She likes it saucy.


----------



## Beluga (Oct 19, 2019)

I know it's a capital sin to double post but I couldn't edit my previous post to upload these please forgive Archive *ARBYS MUKBANG BEEF AND CHEDDAR LOADED CURLY FRIES AND MOZZA STICKS AND STORYTIME*




Your browser is not able to display this video.


















Archive *MIDNIGHT MUKBANG A&W NEW SMOKED GOUDA BURGER CRUNCHY ONION RINGS AND CHICKEN STRIPS!*




Your browser is not able to display this video.


















Archive *GROCERY SHOPPING AND GROCERY HAUL!*




Your browser is not able to display this video.


















Can we have Oct 18-19 as the Kiwi-national Chantal festival? Every year we thank her for providing us with so much milk by sacrificing three family sized menus from Arby's, McDonald's and A&W to the Cow Chewing Goddess Chantal.


----------



## Who Now (Oct 19, 2019)

Her food aggression and panic is becoming uncontrollable for her. It is seeping out all over her beef and cheddars. She IS figuring its her last hurrah so she is going all out. I figure the new, healthy eating Chantal will make a full appearance on Monday. Always start a new "Journey" on a Monday. But she is easing into it by making beef stew, buying a bag of apples. And she is PISSED OFF about it.  The honeymoon of fat acceptance is wearing thin as she gains weight and is more and more uncomfortable in her own skin and feels like shit. She throws down her sauce packets, her tic is practically violent, she makes snarky comments about using a napkin because so many people called her out for being such a slob and responds to negative comments with snottiness. Under her Hey Guys, she is mad at the world.  And if she really is going to eat better (doubt it), she will be even more hostile. I would hate to be in her radar when that dam breaks

Why is she even having the surgery anyway? Its obviously not cancerous. At least she has never really nailed it down. And I dont really see her in pain over the cysts. She seems to have regular period cramps like a lot of women. So why bother?


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Oct 19, 2019)

Christ, her waddling made the camera seem like she was aboard a small ship in the middle of a tropical storm.


----------



## Beluga (Oct 19, 2019)

Short recap of Arby's video:
- Last fast food mukbang before the surgery? Bitch, please. We all saw what happened the last time. 
- What the fuck was that sneezing/Shh tic in the Arby's video? That was beyond terrifying, I thought she was going to have a stroke there. 
- That burger looked so disgusting, but I was hoping she'd get the half pound abomination. It's Halloween after all!
- The sun going down at an Arby's: Chantal's definition of romantic. God help her what a sad life she's had.
- She doesn't chew her food, she eats like an anaconda trying to swallow its prey, it's disturbing. How has she never choked herself on food? Natures mysteries.
- Aaaah Chantal's sex advice, couldn't ask for more. "Ladies, if a guy is worth it, he'll work for you". Yeah, god forbid you _sometimes _go on top of him or don't crush him with your gargantuan weight. 
- "I'm exploring the south end of the map on him" that's the least sexy description I've ever heard.
- She also apparently cannot have sex without music because there are "too many weird noises". What. The. Fuck.
- The guy after farting on her face clogs her toilet. I think I'll press x.
- At the end she says she's full. PRESS X.

Recap of Grocery video:
- "I'm not parked on the pregnant spot, although I could pass for pregnant". Bitch you fucking wish. The only thing you pass as is exactly the gigantic, shapeless, obese blob that you are. 
- She's been dreaming of healthier foods like apples even though she's been consuming fast food like there's no tomorrow. Yeah, right.
- She has a mixed audience, apparently. I'd say her audience is 50% feeders and 50% autists Kiwis.
- Waddling montage with strategically inserted music, lest we hear her struggle breathing after 3 steps. 
- She gets (read: launches food into her cart): honey crisp apples, garlic, tomatoes, cucumber, an enormous cut of beef, Double Shot White Chocolate Starbucks iced coffee shit, tomato paste for the beef stew, a bottle of Cabernet Shiraz, carrots, beef broth, iced tea, Starbucks' pumpkin spice latte, 7 FUCKING KG/5 LBS of potatoes what the fuck) 
- What the fuck was that shot of her in the bathroom. Did she have the shits and had to run to clog the store's toilet? 
- We'll see the stew recipe soon
- She reassures her feeder audience that she's not starting a diet but since she supposedly has the surgery in a month she needs to eat healthier so we can expect more home-cooked meals in the near future.

That's it for now, folks. I hope she puts out another video very soon, she's on a roll and I'm loving it.


----------



## fattie_boom_boom (Oct 19, 2019)

Beluga said:


> Short recap of Arby's video:
> - Last fast food mukbang before the surgery? Bitch, please. We all saw what happened the last time.
> - What the fuck was that sneezing/Shh tic in the Arby's video? That was beyond terrifying, I thought she was going to have a stroke there.
> - That burger looked so disgusting, but I was hoping she'd get the half pound abomination. It's Halloween after all!
> ...



Thank you for the rundown. I can't watch this next one so soon. Gotta pace it out.

But I did have to find the SHHH in this Arby's video. She definitely did that one on purpose and even says "that's gonna be my thing now." My sperg take is that the Arby's one was intentional/faked as a halfwitted attempt to cover for the A&W video where she _legit_ had some kind of sexual release while eating and couldn't control the violent SHHHH that came out of her.

Gonna go wash my keyboard now.


----------



## Wyzzerd (Oct 19, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> I still think her "Shhh" tic is just a manifestation of her conscience. It has become a ritual of her OCD at this point. She mentions her mom not allowing her to have certain foods, yet she found ways to obtain them anyway.  Before they gave up, I imagine mom and grandma had many conversations with Chantal about her out of control eating and her penchant for junk food/fast food. Fast forward 20 years and she is scarfing down almost 2k in calories in a parking lot at midnight, the voices in her head must be really screaming their displeasure at her flagrant disregard of her health or any shred of normalcy. She knows right from wrong, but right takes too much effort and wrong feels too good.
> I don't believe her "Shh" tic in this video was staged. She was that loud and aggressive because those inner voices telling her what a fat, lazy, disgusting,  sack of shit she were loud and aggressive.
> A pride of half starved lions feasting on a wildebeest carcass doesnt make as much noise as this heifer eating her feelings. I still say a chimpout is bubbling right under the surface. She can only eat her emotions for so long.



I think it's far more than just her family members in her head. We know she heavily curates her comments and reads the farms. It's not just mom and grandma up there, it's all of _us_ as well.

Every joke, every comment about impending pain, death and suffering from her gorging, every well reasoned advice to stop, the bleating of animals from her vegan phases and probably all the dumb documentaries she watches too.

It's a zoo up there and we just won't shut up!


----------



## sgtpepper (Oct 19, 2019)

Funniest part of her A&W video was her claiming these late night food runs aren’t common anymore. Doing an Arby’s late night video proves that’s wrong. 

Even if she did stop late night binges she’s moved them to all day binges so why are we proud of this, Chantal?!


----------



## Beluga (Oct 19, 2019)

fattie_boom_boom said:


> Thank you for the rundown. I can't watch this next one so soon. Gotta pace it out.
> 
> But I did have to find the SHHH in this Arby's video. She definitely did that one on purpose and even says "that's gonna be my thing now." My sperg take is that the Arby's one was intentional/faked as a halfwitted attempt to cover for the A&W video where she _legit_ had some kind of sexual release while eating and couldn't control the violent SHHHH that came out of her.
> 
> Gonna go wash my keyboard now.


Idk, that shh looked quite _authentic _ to me, after saying "I said shh" it looked like she regained consciousness and went straight back to eating fries. But anyway, even though I believe it is a real tic, I don't give a shit whether she does it on purpose or not, it's just hilarious. If she did it on purpose she's a huge sperg and I love it.


----------



## Sister Mary Eunice (Oct 19, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> On Thursday night she consumed a family serving of Beijing Noodles and steamed buns. Mere hours later at midnight, she drove to A&W and ate a burger, onion rings, and 5 chicken strips.... Then at 6pm (the next day) she finds herself at an Arby’s and proceeds to devour another burger, mozzarella sticks and loaded curly fries.
> ———
> After consuming this amount of food within roughly 24 hours, enough to feed a large family, she then drives her ass home, logs into Instagram and decides to follow the “Ottawa Food Bank” Instagram page
> 
> View attachment 976904


She’s really following through on the child hate train. She’s coming off salty AF. The thing is I think she was really hoping to “get healthy” and try to have children. She has said several times that Bibi wants to have children and I think it’s something she wanted too. Now that it’s not going to happen for them naturally instead of coping with it and getting professional help she has taken on the role of “My cat is smarter than your honor roll student” bumper sticker lady trying to hide her disappointment in food and bitchiness.


----------



## sammyrdurham (Oct 19, 2019)

This is a woman who says she can pass off as pregnant and be able to park in the parking spot for pregnant women .







Also, lol @ the way the camera sways left and right because of her waddling.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Oct 19, 2019)

I find it amusing that this bitch thinks that she can undo a lifetime of bad eating in a month by preparing home cooked meals.  Which look to be terribly caloric and loaded with carbs. She shan't be having salad that is for sure. This might be what brings us to a chimpout. Chantal hates to admit failure or that she is wrong in any capacity. She also hates work or discomfort of any kind. This is her gung ho new diet phase. I generously give her 3 days of half ass attempts of cooking and not eating fast/out food. She will fail and will suffer backlash. She won't keep up this happy fat girl facade forever. If for no other reason than it simply isn't true and she is a horrible actress if her forced "Shhh. I said shhh" is any indicator. I'm still hopeful we'll get a few more car binges.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 19, 2019)

By the way, whatever happened to the plethora of new lover stories Chantal promised us a couple months ago that she somehow totally forgot about from her "ho days" in college?

I only remember hearing about the guy with the small dick and the old man with nicotine fingers (I'm not sure those count as lovers anyway).

 Did I miss some? Or did she back off on that because she got called out on her bullshit?


----------



## DaintyChokerGorl (Oct 19, 2019)

Finest story time to date!


----------



## Scrim (Oct 19, 2019)

Beluga said:


> - She gets (read: launches food into her cart): honey crisp apples, garlic, tomatoes, cucumber, an enormous cut of beef, Double Shot White Chocolate Starbucks iced coffee shit, tomato paste for the beef stew, a bottle of Cabernet Shiraz, carrots, beef broth, iced tea, Starbucks' pumpkin spice latte, 7 FUCKING KG/5 LBS of potatoes what the fuck)



Please tell me this bitch is going to attempt to make beef bourguignon. I want to see her massacre this simple recipe like she massacres the French language.

But knowing Cuntal she'll pull an Amberlynn, throw everything into a pot, overcook the hell out of it, and claim it's a masterpiece of culinary cuisine.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Oct 19, 2019)

She must be panicking about her payday.  AdSense pays out on Monday. And she has reason to panic; she has negative 5.1 million views this month, thanks to her privatization rampage.

I agree that at some point, she'll drop this mukbang shit out of sheer exhaustion, but I don't think we are there yet.  Her "stew" will look and taste like shit as always, and there will be more fast food deliveries and midnight runs.  Her so-called cooking is _always _a trigger to binge, and that is actually understandable.  She refuses to face the phantom 'surgery' she is supposedly having, so I expect more binging and detachment from reality.

This phase may turn out to be Clotso's version of Amberlynn's 2018 Pride orgy of gluttony.  That took Amberlynn from 490 to 520, and didn't really slow down until 570.  It's like deathfatties reach a point where they drop all pretense of health and just go hog wild.  Then they are shocked to see how easy it is to gain 70 pounds.  I guarantee that in Chantal's mind, she is "maintaining".  Maybe she thinks "Oh, I put on a few pounds"  In reality, she may be up 25 to 30 since the Keto debacle; we have never seen her this fat ever.  She will be shocked when she finds out, but right now she has no intention of finding out.

As for the tic, I think the one in the first video was legit, but the one in the second video might have been a troll.  She can't fake the weird involuntary twitching and unfocusing eyes that accompany the real ones.

Is she insane?  Probably closer than we have seen before.  She has no tether to reality at all, and hasn't for a long time.  All this craziness we are seeing comes from her own universe in her head.  The meds may be contributing, too.

Call me optimistic, but I do believe our gorl has peaked, and this is part of the downward spiral.  There will be plenty of lulzy videos to come, but they are darker now than they used to be.  I don't think she'll be getting 50K-100K views as she did during her peak in Spring.  20K or less is more like it.  She's still getting views because the dumbass reaction channels are multiplying, but even that isn't going to help forever.

Where does stupid, narcissistic, batshit insane deathfattyism ultimately lead?  Chantal is taking us there.


----------



## sammyrdurham (Oct 19, 2019)

Can we also call Chantal the Queen of Sauce?

It baffles me how much sauce this woman gets.



Dutch Courage said:


> she'll drop this mukbang shit out of sheer exhaustion



She's going to upload "Taste Tests" now where her table is full of junk food and have a dainty bite of each thing she gets and eat the rest off camera.

"Taste Test" of the whole menu, more like.

Anything that's not food related isn't interesting even to her legit viewers (feeders). And she needs that AdSense money.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Oct 19, 2019)

Sister Mary Eunice said:


> She’s really following through on the child hate train. She’s coming off salty AF. The thing is I think she was really hoping to “get healthy” and try to have children. She has said several times that Bibi wants to have children and I think it’s something she wanted too. Now that it’s not going to happen for them naturally instead of coping with it and getting professional help she has taken on the role of “My cat is smarter than your honor roll student” bumper sticker lady trying to hide her disappointment in food and bitchiness.


All those dead eggs stuck to her ovaries are praising whichever deity prevented them from becoming Chantal's offspring. Narc moms are the worst!


----------



## AutisticFatPig (Oct 19, 2019)

Lurker here, took me months to finally get to the end of this thread. What a ride.
This woman is nuts, that's all I can say.

Though something popped up in my YT feed that made me smile and thought I'd share.



Probably snack size for our poo-tin queen.


----------



## sammyrdurham (Oct 19, 2019)

I was planning on going full autism and screenshot all her eye darts in her A&W mukbang, but I wasn't even 3 minutes into the video and she already darted her eyes at least 6 times (there were more quick ones but I really could not be bothered to try pause in time and rewind to get them while having to stand her repulsive eating), so, here you go:



Spoiler: (Most) Eye darts from the first 3 minutes





























And can someone please tell me what's the deal with the "*SHHH*, I said *SHHH*" thing she does? It creeps me out more than her fanfic scat stories .

Btw, so much for doing a mukbang in the middle of the night so that nobody sees you but you still have to dart your eyes every few seconds during/between your "beauty bites" while having your hand on the switch for the lights inside your car, ready to turn it off when you think someone passing by spotted you.


----------



## A borscht-on (Oct 19, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> By the way, whatever happened to the plethora of new lover stories Chantal promised us a couple months ago that she somehow totally forgot about from her "ho days" in college?
> 
> I only remember hearing about the guy with the small dick and the old man with nicotine fingers (I'm not sure those count as lovers anyway).
> 
> Did I miss some? Or did she back off on that because she got called out on her bullshit?


Oh shit, I was thinking about that a few days ago.  The way she said something like, "Guys...[munch munch]...I forgot...there were _lovers._.."  I do think she believes she is, or was, a truly urban, Starbucks-swilling,  makeup-tip-giving, real "Sex and the City" gal who uses the word _lover_ totally unironically, which is the most ironic thing of all, since I recall an episode of that show in which the female lead was using the word again and again to irritate her friends.  How she would top her revolting made-up tales about septuagenarian hand jobs and having a guy fart in her face as she orally serviced him is beyond me, but she will do it.

Tell us about the lovers, Chantal.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Oct 19, 2019)

Prime rib is NOT for stew.. the marbling is flavor.  It's like a tender cut meant to be roasted seared and eaten like a steak because it is a steak.  Sear, roast and grill is best way to eat it.  Stew meat is usually tougher cuts that need long time to break down and why it's cheaper and called "Stew meat" which is usually chuck.   What a waste of a great cut of beef because she's stupid as fuck.

ETA: I hate how she just literally tosses stuff into the cart roughly.  She can't even put stuff in a cart like a normal person.



Dutch Courage said:


> She must be panicking about her payday.  AdSense pays out on Monday. And she has reason to panic; she has negative 5.1 million views this month, thanks to her privatization rampage.
> 
> I agree that at some point, she'll drop this mukbang shit out of sheer exhaustion, but I don't think we are there yet.  Her "stew" will look and taste like shit as always, and there will be more fast food deliveries and midnight runs.  Her so-called cooking is _always _a trigger to binge, and that is actually understandable.  She refuses to face the phantom 'surgery' she is supposedly having, so I expect more binging and detachment from reality.
> 
> ...


For a long while she was averaging about 25K on her videos usually within the first 48 hours.  Her recent videos show she's now hovering about 15K and creeps up slowly over time.   She's right as she has a diverse audience and many of them for her various phases.  I bet the lost viewers are the 'weight loss journey' and the vegan/vegetarians leaving mainly feeders and haters. 

When she was new and doing these late night marathon mukbangs, it was because she was just being herself. Now it comes off as scripted and part of her 'schtick'.   I do think we'll have the eventual chimp out or new medical emergency as she transitions into this home cooking bullshit.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Oct 19, 2019)

Holy shit, I don't check this thread for a day or two and she puts out three videos. She has to be pandering to fetishists at this point. If she was smart, she'd live stream them for the superchats.

Has anyone checked her dormant but I think still open Patreon lately?


----------



## Sham (Oct 19, 2019)

DaintyChokerGorl said:


> View attachment 977193Finest story time to date!



God, she's such a cunt. This was probably some fellow bald lady fan requesting this, and of course she has to give some snotty, dismissive answer.


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 19, 2019)

Chantel has been purely herself lately, driving from fast food to fast food, gobbling down the food while it’s hot and before the grease congeals. That is the real Chantel. Haven’t been many chimpouts because she’s happy.

Cooking is not her strength or interest (using prime rib for stew is all the evidence you need.). She’s going to get unhappier at doing the work of cooking, and not having the salt and grease she craves. So her bitchiness will be back. Even though she’s eating, she’ll be unhappy, because what she really wants to do is sit in her car and eat 2,000 calories.

We won’t see the real Shh...tic until she’s back in her car. And her going “Ah ah ah.....shhhh” when faking it proves she’s unaware of it when it happens, which you can see because she goes right on doing what she was doing without change. She doesn’t really know how it sounds except when she hears her own videos back. But apparently, it feels somewhat like a sneeze.  She can fake it all she wants but we’ll know, and it sure won’t happen with beef stew.  get ready for super boring videos.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 19, 2019)

Kamov Ka-52 said:


> Holy shit, I don't check this thread for a day or two and she puts out three videos. She has to be pandering to fetishists at this point. If she was smart, she'd live stream them for the superchats.
> 
> Has anyone checked her dormant but I think still open Patreon lately?



Looks like she only has one person left on her Patreon. (She’s only had the one patron since July 2018.) She doesn’t show how much they donate, but according to this other site it’s probably only around $5 a month.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 19, 2019)

She bought ribeye for stew.  I can't even.  Might as well smother it in ketchup when done.


----------



## simulated goat (Oct 19, 2019)

thejackal said:


> She bought ribeye for stew.  I can't even.  Might as well smother it in ketchup when done.


Wow! That probably cost a fortune. Stew meat, while not cheap, is at most only half as much as ribeye. No wonder she doesn't bat an eye at restaurant prices, she probably thinks you pay as much to make shit at home.


----------



## Pineapple Fox (Oct 19, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Looks like she only has one person left on her Patreon. (She’s only had the one patron since July 2018.) She doesn’t show how much they donate, but according to this other site it’s probably only around $5 a month.
> 
> View attachment 977381 View attachment 977382



KarateJoe is hanging in there like a dingleberry hoping for some lewds no doubt


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Oct 19, 2019)

simulated goat said:


> Wow! That probably cost a fortune. Stew meat, while not cheap, is at most only half as much as ribeye. No wonder she doesn't bat an eye at restaurant prices, she probably thinks you pay as much to make shit at home.



Sobeys also isn't an inexpensive store to shop at. If she can drive across the bridge to the Ontario side to shop there (Google maps doesn't show any in Gatineau) she can go to No Frills or Food Basics. I wouldn't trust meat from Food Basics, but the way she shits, would she really be able to tell the difference if she had food poisoning?


----------



## Princess Ariel (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 19, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> We won’t see the real Shh...tic until she’s back in her car. And her going “Ah ah ah.....shhhh” when faking it proves she’s unaware of it when it happens, which you can see because she goes right on doing what she was doing without change. She doesn’t really know how it sounds except when she hears her own videos back. But apparently, it feels somewhat like a sneeze.  She can fake it all she wants but we’ll know, and it sure won’t happen with beef stew.  get ready for super boring videos.



I've heard people who suffer from Tourette's describe the feeling of an oncoming tic as being similar to a sneeze.

Guys, is her disgusting bloody eye a result of a broken blood vessel from a "sneeze" meaning a SHH? Holy fuck. You can't make this shit up.


----------



## sperginity (Oct 19, 2019)

Maybe late, but I had wondered if maybe bibi has autism. Autistic men tend to care about appearance less than other guys, and he seems to be fine watching anime and playing video games by himself while chantal makes videos. He doesn't seem to have any friends or go anywhere besides work. romantic relationships with autistic people tend to deteriorate into being platonic, but the autistic partner does not tend to care very much because most of their needs are met through engaging in obsessive interests. It would explain some things.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Oct 19, 2019)

sperginity said:


> Maybe late, but I had wondered if maybe bibi has autism. Autistic men tend to care about appearance less than other guys, and he seems to be fine watching anime and playing video games by himself while chantal makes videos. He doesn't seem to have any friends or go anywhere besides work. romantic relationships with autistic people tend to deteriorate into being platonic, but the autistic partner does not tend to care very much because most of their needs are met through engaging in obsessive interests. It would explain some things.


Don’t autistic people have issues with intimacy? He did kiss her in her video, despite looking disgusted to do it.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 19, 2019)

sperginity said:


> Maybe late, but I had wondered if maybe bibi has autism. Autistic men tend to care about appearance less than other guys, and he seems to be fine watching anime and playing video games by himself while chantal makes videos. He doesn't seem to have any friends or go anywhere besides work. romantic relationships with autistic people tend to deteriorate into being platonic, but the autistic partner does not tend to care very much because most of their needs are met through engaging in obsessive interests. It would explain some things.


I don't think so. He seems to act perfectly social with Chantal's family on various outings/gatherings. In fact, he is far more social and appropriate in those situations than Chantal is. She's just behind her camera shouting noises and yelling at pets while he interacts like a human being.

There was also at least one video of them with his friends. They hosted a New Year's Eve party where a group of his Senegalese friends came over to their house to pre-game before going out to a club or something. He had a decent sized group of friends, and appeared to act perfectly normally with them. I can't find that video or any others now.

I think he just acts standoffish and weird around Chantal because she's Chantal.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Oct 19, 2019)

thejackal said:


> She bought ribeye for stew.  I can't even.  Might as well smother it in ketchup when done.


Or her sriracha snd Braggs combo.  She uses those to choke down her awful home cooked meals.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Oct 19, 2019)

she's spamming videos in regret of those deleted imo


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Oct 19, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> She must be panicking about her payday.  AdSense pays out on Monday. And she has reason to panic; she has negative 5.1 million views this month, thanks to her privatization rampage.
> 
> I agree that at some point, she'll drop this mukbang shit out of sheer exhaustion, but I don't think we are there yet.  Her "stew" will look and taste like shit as always, and there will be more fast food deliveries and midnight runs.  Her so-called cooking is _always _a trigger to binge, and that is actually understandable.  She refuses to face the phantom 'surgery' she is supposedly having, so I expect more binging and detachment from reality.
> 
> ...



Are there consequences for a large negative number like that, apart from no income for the month? Is it cumulative, having a knock-on effect on subsequent months? 


Pineapple Fox said:


> .
> 
> AKarateJoe is hanging in there like a dingleberry hoping for some lewds no doubt



Has our steadfast friend from Apple Valley fallen off the twig? I seem to recall he made himself scarce after her smug insistence that she was finished with mukbangs forever this time, earlier this year.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Oct 19, 2019)

Suzuki Beane said:


> Has our steadfast friend from Apple Valley fallen off the twig? I seem to recall he made himself scarce after her smug insistence that she was finished with mukbangs forever this time, earlier this year.



That or he died of a mukbang fap-induced heart attack.


----------



## Scarboroughgirl (Oct 19, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> That or he died of a mukbang fap-induced heart attack.



don't fuel her massive ego any further


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 19, 2019)

Beluga said:


> I know it's a capital sin to double post but I couldn't edit my previous post to upload these please forgive Archive *ARBYS MUKBANG BEEF AND CHEDDAR LOADED CURLY FRIES AND MOZZA STICKS AND STORYTIME*
> View attachment 977063
> 
> 
> ...


It's always interesting to see Chantal start a healthy eating 'journey' (gag) while being stuffed with fast food. Good Lord, she ate so much, including what was on the tray although she turned off the camera.
Anyone who believes her at this point about anything related to food, also believes she's 367 pounds & hasn't been to Arby's in a year.

Why does she keep up with this nonsense? She can't cook. She doesn't know the first thing about cooking (just look at the cut of meat she bought for a stew). And whatever she does cook, you'll never see the eye-rolls & pure happiness we see when she bites into her favorite fast food. She'll make some slop, drench it in sriracha & try to convince everyone how good it is.
I give her 2 days & it's back to Arby's. 

So after sabotaging her last surgery by doing nothing they asked her to do & gaining 20+ pounds, now she's going to get healthy for round 2?
Never going to happen.
That doctor who hasn't seen her since August will be shocked when she waddles into her office on the 31st. Chantal can't reverse all the harm she's done to herself in 30 days & she'll realize this when the stew is gone.

I wonder what the Fat Acceptance Queen will gorge herself on first? I think poutine.


----------



## Sister Mary Eunice (Oct 19, 2019)

sammyrdurham said:


> This is a woman who says she can pass off as pregnant and be able to park in the parking spot for pregnant women .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First thing that came to mind when I saw this posted on the ALR reddit thread


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 19, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Looks like she only has one person left on her Patreon. (She’s only had the one patron since July 2018.) She doesn’t show how much they donate, but according to this other site it’s probably only around $5 a month.
> 
> View attachment 977381 View attachment 977382



What's the other site? Looks like Social Blade but for Patreon


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 19, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> What's the other site? Looks like Social Blade but for Patreon



https://graphtreon.com/ 

I never even knew this site existed until today tbh...


----------



## clusterfuckk (Oct 19, 2019)

Wow no mukbang yet today?
She must be too exhausted from making her totally healthy stew.


----------



## CHINARED (Oct 19, 2019)

Fat ass eats again & again









						BEEF STEW AND BUTTERED BREAD COMFORT FOOD MUKBANG!
					

#mukbang #beefstewrecipe Hey guys! I am so excited because today I made a delicious homemade beef stew. Watch my video for the step by step recipe and mukban...




					youtu.be


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 19, 2019)

*BEEF STEW AND BUTTERED BREAD COMFORT FOOD MUKBANG!*


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 19, 2019)

The fuck? _Ketchup_ in beef stew? Is that a thing? Maybe I'm out of the loop, but that doesn't sound right to me.

Every home cooked meal she has ever made looks like literal dog shit anyway. I was watching one of her old home cooked pasta videos, and the spaghetti was so dry it looked like it was about to snap in half as she was trying to get it onto her fork. The most hilarious part was the video was titled "Creamiest pasta alfredo" or something like that.


----------



## Ellana (Oct 20, 2019)

Archive: BEEF STEW AND BUTTERED BREAD COMFORT FOOD MUKBANG! 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## marjoram (Oct 20, 2019)

Errrr....When did Chinny "travel around Canada volunteering"??
Guess I musta missed that cause I sure don't remember anything about it...


----------



## Chantfatty (Oct 20, 2019)

That rubberband arm is no joke..im dead


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 20, 2019)

Her head can hardly contain the fat.


----------



## solidus (Oct 20, 2019)

So are there any horrified comments on her community page or these recent videos? Or has she successfully blocked everyone but the feeders?


----------



## Painted Pig (Oct 20, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> *BEEF STEW AND BUTTERED BREAD COMFORT FOOD MUKBANG!*



ETA:
I don't have it in me to finish this video tonight so I don't know what this is referencing but it doesn't matter. it's horrifying nonetheless.


----------



## sammyrdurham (Oct 20, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Archive: BEEF STEW AND BUTTERED BREAD COMFORT FOOD MUKBANG!
> View attachment 978059


Back to the "pre-surgery mukbangs", huh?

Wonder how long these will last before she goes back to eating fast food like she did last time before her surgery got cancelled for the 1st time.

Also, ew.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 20, 2019)

Her new "surgery" is still a month away. Chantal knows better than anyone she physically cannot stay away from fast food for that long. Even if she doesn't film it, we all know she's going to be hitting the drive-thru daily.

Also, I am so grateful for the heads up about the sex position talk in the lastest video. I will definitely skip over this one entirely. I just read the word "wedge" and I about threw up. (But I also am about 99% sure Chantal is not having any sex to speak of anyway).


----------



## A borscht-on (Oct 20, 2019)

So, she's now back in her docile-voiced, home-cookin', talking-about-her-surgery, referencing-healthy-options phase?  Yeah, no thanks.  

...because there's a very fundamental version of herself she has not treated us to yet, and that's Shitfaced Chantal.  Take that bottle of wine, lady, drink it from a mug, pair it with a fancy brick of bright orange supermarket cheese, and film the entire experience without editing a single moment.  We've earned it.  

ETA: Just casually "when I was volunteering around Canada"?  A pretty bold fib.  No whens, wheres, hows, whys, or whats.  And the family in Quebec "made lots of French food"?  Do you mean _authentic_ French cuisine, really _authentic_ like that Cantonese carb-fest from Thursday, or Quebecois cuisine?  Why can't you tell us about at least one dish they made for you?  You triceratops-sized LIAR.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Oct 20, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> The fuck? _Ketchup_ in beef stew? Is that a thing? Maybe I'm out of the loop, but that doesn't sound right to me.
> 
> Every home cooked meal she has ever made looks like literal dog shit anyway. I was watching one of her old home cooked pasta videos, and the spaghetti was so dry it looked like it was about to snap in half as she was trying to get it onto her fork. The most hilarious part was the video was titled "Creamiest pasta alfredo" or something like that.


Lots of people put ketchup in stews.  Tomato paste, too.  I assume it must be somewhat common since I’m in the American South(westish) and all kinds of stews and beefy soups avail themselves of ketchup.  

Regarding the the wedge...  the only way the wedge can help a woman of Chantal’s weight configuration is to support her gut when she’s on all fours.  If she tries to use it for missionary, her fat will roll down onto her chest and suffocate her.  I could describe how it won’t work for other positions but no one wants that shit, believe me.  (Source: years back when money got tight I did SEO writing and ended up being tasked with writing articles about how fat people can have sex using assorted products.  I also worked with a very fat woman who shared her sex life with me when I spoke about the article.)  Ramps were designed with the obese and disabled in mind.  You begin to cross a line into unusuability at morbidly obese, and at super morbidly obese they are mostly useless.


----------



## weaselhat (Oct 20, 2019)

solidus said:


> So are there any horrified comments on her community page or these recent videos? Or has she successfully blocked everyone but the feeders?



she pins her own comment about her squeaker fart in case you miss it while watching. Does that count?


----------



## Jackisnotaname (Oct 20, 2019)

marjoram said:


> Errrr....When did Chinny "travel around Canada volunteering"??
> Guess I musta missed that cause I sure don't remember anything about it...





A borscht-on said:


> So, she's now back in her docile-voiced, home-cookin', talking-about-her-surgery, referencing-healthy-options phase?  Yeah, no thanks.
> 
> ...because there's a very fundamental version of herself she has not treated us to yet, and that's Shitfaced Chantal.  Take that bottle of wine, lady, drink it from a mug, pair it with a fancy brick of bright orange supermarket cheese, and film the entire experience without editing a single moment.  We've earned it.
> 
> ETA: Just casually "when I was volunteering around Canada"?  A pretty bold fib.  No whens, wheres, hows, whys, or whats.  And the family in Quebec "made lots of French food"?  Do you mean _authentic_ French cuisine, really _authentic_ like that Cantonese carb-fest from Thursday, or Quebecois cuisine?  Why can't you tell us about at least one dish they made for you?  You triceratops-sized LIAR.



I have not watched the latest video but any references to volunteering around Canada would be Chantal's way of saying that she was in a group home for troubled youths after her mom threw her out of the family home.  I am loathe to defend Chantal and the stories about living in a group home of teenagers might be completely untrue but she has talked about it before and her story remains consistent which she is unable to do when repeating some of her fake stories. It is probably an exaggeration when she says she volunteered across the whole country but it might be based on actual events.
There was at least one video where she gave some details about the youth group and the volunteer jobs they had to perform. The whole experience lasted one summer and the volunteer work was baking bread. The video and the mystery channel Chantal was hosting it on have  sadly been deleted so I cannot link it. Luckily there is a summary of the video which I have quoted.



thejackal said:


> Well that's 8 minutes of my life I won't get back.  Let's make it a few more:
> 
> Story is that chantal was working with some canuck youth group in a small town called "mattawa".  There was a spooky house where they stayed that had a scary basement where apparently some dude hung himself.  When they got to the house they found a noose in the basement left as a joke by the prior group.
> 
> ...




ETA : I watched the video and thought it was pretty stellar. So many great moments pretending that she is sharing the stew with someone,  dumping ketchup in it, comically eating it off of a plate, not having the right ingredients despite going shopping the day before,  her obsession with dipping sauces driving her to drench bread in the stew until it was a soggy mess, and her declaration that lying around watching tv will be a big "life change" for her because she will have changed from lying on a coach to lying on her bed with a pillow designed to make her bed more like a couch. And I almost forgot possibly the best part where she justifies why she needs so much bread and starts to say it is because she ate such a small amount during the day but that lie was too much even for her so she can't finish that sentence and  backtracks to say that what she ate earlier was soooooooo healthy that she has to eat half a stick of butter and a quadruple portion of white bread for dinner.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Oct 20, 2019)

Jackisnotaname said:


> I have not watched the latest video but any references to volunteering around Canada would be Chantal's way of saying that she was in a group home for troubled youths after her mom threw her out of the family home.  I am loathe to defend Chantal and the stories about living in a group home of teenagers might be completely untrue but she has talked about it before and her story remains consistent which she is unable to do when repeating some of her fake stories. It is probably an exaggeration when she says she volunteered across the whole country but it might be based on actual events.
> There was at least one video where she gave some details about the youth group and the volunteer jobs they had to perform. The whole experience lasted one summer and the volunteer work was baking bread. The video and the mystery channel Chantal was hosting it on have  sadly been deleted so I cannot link it. Luckily there is a summary of the video which I have quoted.



Chantal participated in a Katimavik program and its one of the things she loves to still brag about. Volunteering when she was a teenager. 









						Katimavik - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Whatthefuck (Oct 20, 2019)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> Lots of people put ketchup in stews.  Tomato paste, too.  I assume it must be somewhat common since I’m in the American South(westish) and all kinds of stews and beefy soups avail themselves of ketchup.
> 
> Regarding the the wedge...  the only way the wedge can help a woman of Chantal’s weight configuration is to support her gut when she’s on all fours.  If she tries to use it for missionary, her fat will roll down onto her chest and suffocate her.  I could describe how it won’t work for other positions but no one wants that shit, believe me.  (Source: years back when money got tight I did SEO writing and ended up being tasked with writing articles about how fat people can have sex using assorted products.  I also worked with a very fat woman who shared her sex life with me when I spoke about the article.)  Ramps were designed with the obese and disabled in mind.  You begin to cross a line into unusuability at morbidly obese, and at super morbidly obese they are mostly useless.


Tomato paste is one thing. It’s essential to give that flavour, but ketchup? I’ve heard of it, but for someone supposedly eating healthy home cooked meals, well, that essentially sugar with a tomato kicker. 

When she bought the wine I was assuming she was doing a boeuf bourgingnon type thing. You’d never let ketchup close to a dish like that. Maybe she bought the wine in an attempt to ply her totally invested boyfriend so he’d have totally real sex with her?


----------



## AngelBitch (Oct 20, 2019)

i


sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 978064
> 
> View attachment 978066
> 
> ...


I can't believe she's still trying to convince anyone she's under 400 pounds. looking at these pictures I'm hard pressed to believe she's under 500.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Oct 20, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> Tomato paste is one thing. It’s essential to give that flavour, but ketchup? I’ve heard of it, but for someone supposedly eating healthy home cooked meals, well, that essentially sugar with a tomato kicker.
> 
> When she bought the wine I was assuming she was doing a boeuf bourgingnon type thing. You’d never let ketchup close to a dish like that. Maybe she bought the wine in an attempt to ply her totally invested boyfriend so he’d have totally real sex with her?


It’s also a vinegar kicker. As a flavor addition and not a key component of the sauce, it doesn’t affect the overall sugar in the stew and for some it improves the taste. 

I began to wonder if I’m so out of touch that maybe I’ve been making unhealthy meals without realizing that the contemporary home cooking consensus has ruled that ketchup in one-pot meals is gross or super unhealthy.  Luckily “beef stew ketchup” on Google restored my faith that I am not a relic. There are a bunch of healthy recipes on Cooking Light alone that cover all kinds of types of food, from stew to soup to quickie curry to pulled meat sandwiches, that use ketchup as an added flavor, sometimes alongside tomatoes or tomato sauce. (I almost didn’t include “quickie curry” for fear that would trigger another food authenticity discussion in the vein of the baklava controversy.) Unless she poured a couple of cups of ketchup into the soup, the added sugar load will be negligible in terms of taste and health and lots of people think a few tablespoons of ketchup in a pot of stew makes it taste better, but tastes vary.

In reasonable portions that stew she made isn’t too bad, especially since she thickened it without a roux.  For once she made a palatable meal that would have been in the 500-600 calories range if she maintained a decent portion size and didn’t eat all that bread and butter. This is one of the least awful meals she’s made and using ketchup doesn’t make the recipe haram unless one is paleo or Keto. 

I think sometimes we get so disgusted by Chantal that the natural reaction is to find fault with all she eats but a long squirt of ketchup in a pot of stew isn’t unhealthy, nor is it bad cooking.  It’s just one of many approaches to flavoring stew that even healthy and fit people use.  

Oh, and she did buy the wine for the stew but evidently Bibi asked her not to use it because he doesn’t like the taste.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 20, 2019)

There's nothing wrong with ketchup as a base. I use ketchup when I make my own barbecue sauce, or when I made certain things in the slow cooker. You would have to add a hell of a lot of ketchup to make a healthy meal unhealthy.. a cup only has like 300 calories. But it would never occur to me to use it in a beef stew. It just doesn't need the sugar, or the vinegar really.


----------



## Neckless (Oct 20, 2019)

Scrim said:


> Please tell me this bitch is going to attempt to make beef bourguignon. I want to see her massacre this simple recipe like she massacres the French language.
> 
> But knowing Cuntal she'll pull an Amberlynn, throw everything into a pot, overcook the hell out of it, and claim it's a masterpiece of culinary cuisine.


I can plz comment that that was a lovely cut if meat that she will 'sear' before destroying it in further cooking and smothering in a paste-based culinary failure. Sigh.


----------



## Strine (Oct 20, 2019)

Autism incoming:

Theories about Bibi being autistic/gay etc are all interesting to contemplate, but ultimately, too generous (to Chantal). Bibi is an immigrant who needed a green card. He started dating Chantal in order to get one. Maybe he was into fatties, but frankly, there are plenty of fat women out there who aren't crazy, bald, filthy bitches. I think he came for the green card and stayed for the fiscal security. Any attention he gives her whatsoever now is perfunctory. A normal person would walk out of a relationship if they didn't feel loved, but apart from staying to scab Bibi's money, I think Chantal would rather die than not be able to say she has "a boyfriend". She is obsessed, in the way only a stupid person with single-minded desires can be obsessed, with proving to everybody that she is a sexually desirable target of male attention. She bullied Peetz into a relationship, lest ye forget. Call me a Freudian - I am one, after all - but this is almost unswervingly symptomatic of not getting enough attention from daddy, and we know she didn't. ALR is an even stronger example: she's a _lesbian _and she still needs to think men are attracted to her, because she also had an absentee father.

Anyway, back on topic, we may never know what happened a year ago this month, when Bibi went on "vacation", his "sister" entered the picture, and Chantal sold her car (IMO because Bibi wouldn't pay for it; Grams is funding the current one). But whatever did happen destroyed such psyche as she ever had. Whatever did transpire, it was obviously something that jeopardised her status as Bibi's girlfriend, because that is all that she is. Chantal Sarault is a big fat nothing. She has exactly two friends, no education, no interests, no hobbies, no job, no future. She, feminist icon, predicates her identity entirely on her attractiveness to men (primarily Bibi, but also the carefully revised males in all her stories). Her unbelievable, suffocating, wholly unjustified vanity stems from this. 

The reason she's been internally melting down like a smouldering volcano for twelve months is because if her status as "girlfriend" is threatened, so too is her sense of self. I think the reason Bibi has stuck around for as long as he has is because he would obviously know this, and knew that ruining her demented fantasy would put an orange in her tailpipe. He felt too bad for a long time to do it, but I think that a year ago this October, he made a move away from her in some way. Sister or no sister, Bibi evidently made her feel like she didn't have a boyfriend to prove she's hot stuff anymore. This would also be why she's been practically molesting him on camera in every video. The family Thanksgiving fiasco the other day, where she crinkled her grotesque face and wouldn't leave him alone until he reluctantly pecked her on her fish lips, has been haunting me (her drag queen fake eyelashes, his sad weary eyes) but has helped me form this theory. Chantal is eating herself to death in earnest because Bibi is just a housemate now: not having proof of her own desirability broke her brain.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Oct 20, 2019)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> It’s also a vinegar kicker. As a flavor addition and not a key component of the sauce, it doesn’t affect the overall sugar in the stew and for some it improves the taste.
> 
> I began to wonder if I’m so out of touch that maybe I’ve been making unhealthy meals without realizing that the contemporary home cooking consensus has ruled that ketchup in one-pot meals is gross or super unhealthy.  Luckily “beef stew ketchup” on Google restored my faith that I am not a relic. There are a bunch of healthy recipes on Cooking Light alone that cover all kinds of types of food, from stew to soup to quickie curry to pulled meat sandwiches, that use ketchup as an added flavor, sometimes alongside tomatoes or tomato sauce. (I almost didn’t include “quickie curry” for fear that would trigger another food authenticity discussion in the vein of the baklava controversy.) Unless she poured a couple of cups of ketchup into the soup, the added sugar load will be negligible in terms of taste and health and lots of people think a few tablespoons of ketchup in a pot of stew makes it taste better, but tastes vary.
> 
> ...


Oh, I wasn’t suggesting it shouldn’t be used in some dishes, just not the one I thought she was making. I add some to my beef stew and meatloaf and a few others I can’t recall offhand. It can add a lot of those flavours. I just thought she was making a nice classic French dish that would definitely not call for it with the wine. Of course, then I had to remember it’s Chantal and that boeuf bourginon would be way too much work for her.

Also, I see the fallacy in suggesting that ketchup is less healthy than cups of wine laden with sugar. I was I guess just appalled that she would make that dish in general as it’s not much healthier than her fast food crap in the portions she eats.


----------



## Beluga (Oct 20, 2019)

First of all, that stew is a travesty. Granted, stews aren't a good-looking type of dish but there's good stews and then there's this shit.
Why does she insist on telling people to like her videos when they're not publicly visible? 
If you want to get rid of the acidic taste in tomato paste, puree etc. just add a teaspoon of sugar and voilà, job done. 
Did she really need to have four slices of buttered bread with her stew? 
Why would you not eat stew in a bowl? Unless the food has to be shown at all times otherwise them feeders don't get turned on...
The way she holds cutlery fucking triggers me. 
Her neck is so fat that she can't even turn to look at her cat. Every passing day she's becoming more and more similar to a pig.
Her cats are adorable and I love them. 
She spent 700 FUCKING DOLLARS on an Amazon haul - she's revamping her room before her "surgery" . 
All in all, a very boring but bearable video. I don't think she unhinged her jaw not even once, which is surprising to say the least. 

This is kind of off topic but has she ever said why she stoppe livestreaming?


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Oct 20, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Her head can hardly contain the fat.



It officially sprouted a 4th chin as of recently.


----------



## DuckSucker (Oct 20, 2019)

Who Now said:


> Her food aggression and panic is becoming uncontrollable for her.


She's storing up for the winter, it's not that big of a deal.


DaintyChokerGorl said:


> View attachment 977193Finest story time to date!


Not for nothing, balding is something most men are terrified of, it's double that for most women since it's seen as a "man problem". Not that that means much I guess but it's a big deal for a lot of dudes, and the way she talks about it is almost an expose on her outlook on life. Like she would say something like "French fries are better than hair, TEE HEE!" and pop a tater tot in her mouth.

Like you dont need to have someone tell you this 400 pound girl is unhealthy but the sheer unapologetic way she talks about shit like this is sometimes shocking.


----------



## MrsLoveMom (Oct 20, 2019)

Has she ever talked about the consequences if she CAN'T have the surgery?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 20, 2019)

That stew must’ve been hella sour. She added lemon juice, a ton of canned tomatoes, and fucking ketchup of all things. Who picks stew for a mukbang anyway? If I wanted to watch someone eat cheap cuts of beef in gravy, I’d go to my grandma. God, she can’t even do mukbangs right. There isn’t an ounce of creativity in her body.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 20, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> *BEEF STEW AND BUTTERED BREAD COMFORT FOOD MUKBANG!*



I thought she was eating healthy to prep for surgery? Eating enough for 2 doesn't count.

The simple fact is that Chantal can't cook. If she was going to make the attempt to cook, why not do it right? Mastering The Art Of French Cooking has a very good beef bourguignon recipe that she could have easily followed. 
No matter, this cooking phase won't last. Much easier to drive up to a window & have them hand you a fully cooked bag of grease & dipping sauces.

She truly is the fattest we've ever seen her & I am really interested in her October 31 doctor appointment. How much weight did she gain since she last saw her? How much exercise has she done?
Get ready for another postponement.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Oct 20, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> *BEEF STEW AND BUTTERED BREAD COMFORT FOOD MUKBANG!*



I'm outraged.  The bastardization of a prime cut of meat, like one of the best cuts of meat chopped up and used like a gutter slut.  To thicken a stew, let it simmer with the fucking lid off.  Lemon acid doesn't break down fat; acid makes a balance of flavor. Use an asian pear if you want to tenderize meat but prime rib doesn't need that since the fats will render naturally.  To take the acid out of tomatoes, use a little sugar.   All of these amateur mistakes would be okay but she uses the "I'm so knowledgable sing song voice".  Just fucking put on a goofy "I have no idea what I'm doing voice" because those that can and do cook, know this is not how to make stew.  It also seems bland - only herb or spice she used was bay leaves.

And what is her obsession with dipping?


----------



## Scrim (Oct 20, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> The fuck? _Ketchup_ in beef stew? Is that a thing? Maybe I'm out of the loop, but that doesn't sound right to me.


And who the hell eats stew on plate? The thick broth is what makes stew, stew. 

This bitch manages to fuck up eating even the simplest of foods.


----------



## DuckSucker (Oct 20, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> And what is her obsession with dipping?


Theres not a thing in the world she wouldnt dip.

You could pass her the communion plate at church and she'd ask where the ranch was.


----------



## Beluga (Oct 20, 2019)

DuckSucker said:


> Theres not a thing in the world she wouldnt dip.
> 
> You could pass her the communion plate at church and she'd ask where the ranch was.


Bold of you tu assume she could walk the 20m up to the priest.


----------



## 4Macie (Oct 20, 2019)

So she ripped ass and forgot to edit it out. Then decided the best thing to do is pin comments about said fart.

honestly at this point I wouldn’t be surprised if her feeder group likes that shit and that’s why she left it in and pointed it out.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Oct 20, 2019)

Using prime rib for beef stew is like using a bottle of Caymus or Silver Oak Cabernet to make Sangria.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Oct 20, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> Using prime rib for beef stew is like using a bottle of Caymus or Silver Oak Cabernet to make Sangria.


Absolute travesty. Jesus Christ. Imagine spending that amount of money on a beautiful cut of beef and using it for fucking stew. If she’d cooked it in the proper manner for that cut it’d have been a hell of a lot healthier 

Christ, maybe her eating fast food is a better idea than her attempting and failing to cook?


----------



## Dutch Courage (Oct 20, 2019)

One thing is for sure.  Her "broken" 400-pound limit scale is as useful as a paperweight now.  The only place she will get an honest weight reading is at the doctor's office.  If she breaks the magic 400 pound line, I wonder if she will share it with us?  I would doubt it ordinarily, but she may take some perverse pride in it...


----------



## 89elbees (Oct 20, 2019)

To her credit, this "fuck it I'm gonna eat til I die" phase is the longest I've ever seen her stick with anything. Granted, it's arguably the worst (for her, best for us) of the many phases she's gone through, but, hey... at least it's commitment to _something? _


----------



## Bitchboy95 (Oct 20, 2019)

You guys are dumb and totally jealous. She is a beautiful lady with a fulfilling life and loving boyfriend, hee hee. *rips a fart*


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 20, 2019)

Serious question: How often do totally accidental (and quite audible) farts happen to people? Especially when they know they are not alone? This is at least the second audible fart she has had in the last couple of months.

Can you imagine sitting in a business meeting or at a dinner party and people are just randomly letting farts rip? I don't think so. I think most people have the ability to suppress them quite easily when they feel one coming on. She is doing it on purpose. Which is.....really weird to say the least.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Oct 20, 2019)

Bitchboy95 said:


> View attachment 978558
> You guys are dumb and totally jealous. She is a beautiful lady with a fulfilling life and loving boyfriend, hee hee. *rips a fart*


Jesus, Bibi looks like a hostage, with Ursula cackling and gloating over his shoulder. It's hard not to feel bad for this guy!


----------



## sammyrdurham (Oct 20, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> Serious question: How often do totally accidental (and quite audible) farts happen to people? Especially when they know they are not alone? This is at least the second audible fart she has had in the last couple of months.
> 
> Can you imagine sitting in a business meeting or at a dinner party and people are just randomly letting farts rip? I don't think so. I think most people have the ability to suppress them quite easily when they feel one coming on. She is doing it on purpose. Which is.....really weird to say the least.



Even if I were to fart by accident, I'd still feel it. I'm not sure how Chantal didn't.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Oct 20, 2019)

sammyrdurham said:


> Even if I were to fart by accident, I'd still feel it. I'm not sure how Chantal didn't.


This is a woman who evidently is capable of losing a Pringles cap in her folds and subsequently feeling only mild discomfort. Is it really that surprising?


----------



## PatTraverse (Oct 20, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> Jesus, Bibi looks like a hostage, with Ursula cackling and gloating over his shoulder. It's hard not to feel bad for this guy!


He indeed looks like a hostage but i do not feel bad for him.

Let us face the facts; the guy is in his 30s and has been in Canada for years now. He should have enough knowledge of the country and the financial independence necessary to not have to settle for living in a filthy hovel with a disgusting, crazy and obese cat lady. I could understand accepting that type of arrangement when you are fresh off the boat but not after so many years.

Chantal is a loser but Bibi/Malan is just as bad if not worse. He may be educated but he is as unambitious in life as she is. They really do deserve each other.


----------



## Scrim (Oct 20, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> Serious question: How often do totally accidental (and quite audible) farts happen to people? Especially when they know they are not alone? This is at least the second audible fart she has had in the last couple of months.
> 
> Can you imagine sitting in a business meeting or at a dinner party and people are just randomly letting farts rip? I don't think so. I think most people have the ability to suppress them quite easily when they feel one coming on. She is doing it on purpose. Which is.....really weird to say the least.


It's been pointed out before but this is part of Chantal's "IDGAF I'm going to do whatever ad eat whatever I want. Tee Hee" cycle.

She's really going off of the deep end here, especially with her farting, tics, mania and made up stories. If she doesn't die in the near future I wonder if she is going to come to her senses and realize how humiliating she has made herself look. She might go on another deletion spree and privatize all of these recent videos.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Oct 20, 2019)

sammyrdurham said:


> Even if I were to fart by accident, I'd still feel it. I'm not sure how Chantal didn't.


That’s the thing. We all have gas from time to time. I prefer to not expel it in public, much less to an audience. Surely she looked through this before uploading. A simple cut would’ve been fine. Chantal wants to be uncouth and gross. That’s all there is to it.


----------



## SassyAndMorbidlyObese (Oct 20, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> I thought she was eating healthy to prep for surgery? Eating enough for 2 doesn't count.
> 
> The simple fact is that Chantal can't cook. If she was going to make the attempt to cook, why not do it right? Mastering The Art Of French Cooking has a very good beef bourguignon recipe that she could have easily followed.
> No matter, this cooking phase won't last. Much easier to drive up to a window & have them hand you a fully cooked bag of grease & dipping sauces.
> ...


Julia Child's recipe is readily available online and looks delicious. Definitely going to make it this winter


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 20, 2019)

Jen put out a video today explaining how she unsubbed from Chantal:






She says Chantal's bastardizing the concept of body positivity. That she's not actually body positive. That she's using body positivity as an excuse to binge.


----------



## MrsLoveMom (Oct 20, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Jen put out a video today explaining how she unsubbed from Chantal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Beat me to it. Jen seems to be seriously outraged by all this.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Oct 20, 2019)

MrsLoveMom said:


> Beat me to it. Jen seems to be seriously outraged by all this.


The comments are gold. I see people calling Chantal out on her need for male attention and being all about vanity but doesn’t care about her actual health.  Also I see more than few suspect that BiBi is fake news. LOL. Chimp out time ??  We can only hope. Also side note why are these chicks all pasty,blotchy and red? Her skin looks the same as Chantal’s ?


----------



## Scrim (Oct 20, 2019)

SassyAndMorbidlyObese said:


> Julia Child's recipe is readily available online and looks delicious. Definitely going to make it this winter


Her recipe for beef bourguignon is fantastic. Now we need to see how badly Chantel can fuck up coq au vin.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Oct 20, 2019)

Why would you braise expensive ass rib-eye that’s just going to dry out as it cooks when you can just buy cheap actual chuck cuts and have it taste the same? Why does she like to waste money so much? She’s like Amberlynn with her earrings and makeup. She never actually uses it but buys it anyway. At least she will buy regular, cheap McCormick spices and cheap food for the house. Chantal for some exceptional reason splurges on regular grocery items.


----------



## SassyAndMorbidlyObese (Oct 20, 2019)

Scrim said:


> Her recipe for beef bourguignon is fantastic. Now we need to see how badly Chantel can fuck up coq au vin.


No chicken deserves that fate.


----------



## letericajones (Oct 20, 2019)

LifeByJen said (of Chantal): "...watching her sit in her car and shovel large amounts of food into her mouth. It's not ok." [25:40]

Ooooh, them's fightin' words! Curious how Chantal will approach this.

What's disappointing is hearing that LifeByJen only unsubscribed from Chantal because the Arby's mukbang video triggered her [26:53]. So basically she unsubbed because she's fat and hungry. She feels "resentful because I'm over here trying to eat right" when Chantal is eating whatever she wants. So? Look where it got her. I mean really... the poop stories, nicotine finger sex, backlash for supporting Charlie Gold didn't turn you away? Sheesh.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 20, 2019)

Well to be fair Jen's a piece of shit too, what can you expect


----------



## Pargon (Oct 20, 2019)

So many mad pseudo-chefs in the thread. Enough even to almost believe Chantal using a prime cut was just to piss off people who think they know better.

_Almost_. But there's still enough MOTI that it's funny. Like any of you could rise above the level of KFC for Mother's Day.



sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Jen put out a video today explaining how she unsubbed from Chantal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why is "self-care" always the label applied to things that are just Band-Aids and blankets that make a person feel better but ultimately improve nothing?


----------



## Skin Fold Odor (Oct 20, 2019)

Battle of the Blobs is upon us, we are in for a treat Kiwis!


----------



## Scrim (Oct 20, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> Why would you braise expensive ass rib-eye that’s just going to dry out as it cooks when you can just buy cheap actual chuck cuts and have it taste the same? Why does she like to waste money so much? She’s like Amberlynn with her earrings and makeup. She never actually uses it but buys it anyway. At least she will buy regular, cheap McCormick spices and cheap food for the house. Chantal for some exceptional reason splurges on regular grocery items.



She can't cook so she thinks the more something costs the better it will taste. She doesn't realize certain cuts of beef have to be cooked in a particular manner to get the best results.


----------



## smoohead (Oct 20, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Jen put out a video today explaining how she unsubbed from Chantal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jen is so boring and long-winded. Can anyone summarize or add time stamps?


----------



## Princess Ariel (Oct 20, 2019)

smoohead said:


> Jen is so boring and long-winded. Can anyone summarize or add time stamps?


 She starts talking about Chantal at 18:26. The story before that is about some dream she had.


----------



## smoohead (Oct 20, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> She starts talking about Chantal at 18:26. The story before that is about some dream she had.



Thanks!


----------



## Nicotine Fetish (Oct 20, 2019)

Chantal chimp outs are more entertaining. Because at least when Chantal chimps out she can be pretty agro about it. Of course she’s a coward, but leaving comments on jens video saying how she won’t support her. More or less saying fuck you to Charlie gold. Telling amber to fuck off in that one video. The forever remarks about “reeee she’s a mother!!!” Chantal can be an agro crazy ranting hypocritical person. But at least she has some semblance of balls to just let the chimp out happen in all it’s glory. However, Jen is just so fucking slimy and sneaky with her bitchiness. Obviously, she knows what kind of viewership Chantal has and more or less invited them to speak freely in her comment section unrestricted - when otherwise her comment section is spotless and clean. She sits there polishing her halo wishing well for Chantal in this  farce of naivety trying to impart well wishes and love to Chantal. All the while, in her slimy disgusting backhanded way, letting all comments about Chantal be approved and blocking all negative ones about herself. Two faced, nasty, repulsive. Don’t let that sweet voice fool you. She lost 50 pounds and she’s mother Teresa for the wayward binge eaters. At least Chantal has the balls to comment on your channel without 3 cloaks of “goodwill” hiding her true nature. More than can be said for you Jen. Ya snake.


----------



## Sham (Oct 20, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Jen put out a video today explaining how she unsubbed from Chantal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Calm down, Jen. This body positivity bullshit was bastardized long before Chantal hopped her nasty ass on board. It's all an excuse to binge. They're like incels in the way they cram together in their sweaty echo chamber, far from reality, where they spout completely made-up psuedo science. Of course the fatty version is about how it's healthier to gorge yourself on unlimited garbage food instead of acting like a responsible adult. 

She's really getting a lot of mileage out of this Chantal fued. It's pathetic, but if it elicits a chimpout, then I love it.


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 20, 2019)

A few thoughts.

Tom Ford lipstick is $50.00, which is why Chantel mentioned it. She rarely mentions what lipstick brand she wears unless she’s discussing a shopping trip. (And then it’s Mac). So why is she splurging on something that won’t last through constant eating? At least get a J* liquid lipstick, it’ll last through a couple meals. But it’s not brag worthy.

Until  Thanksgiving, I didn’t realize there was money in her family. Maybe it’s because I’m in CA, but that looked like a very expensive house to me, and they had Pier One tat everywhere, not cheap.

I think Bibi doesn’t like wine in stew because Chantel is a sucky cook. She doesn’t know which ones meld in and don’t end up tasting like grape juice, and she doesn’t cook it long enough to give it that rich flavor and remove the alcohol.

Recipe and ingredients aside, the entire point of stew for Chantel is a dipping sauce for bread-white bread with butter. I’m also shocked she didn’t put potatoes in it, except as a thickener.

Somebody said “if” she was 400 lbs...but she admitted to 370 a year ago. 400 is a distant memory, we are heading into “if” she is 500 lbs.  my opinion is she’s past that.

@Strine is my deathfat psyche hero. The idea that Bibi broke up with Chantel in one way or another makes perfect sense. Chantel, disgusting, obese, shameless, gassy, ticcy Chantel somehow has to believe men want her. (And it seems sensible it’s because Daddy abandoned her.). Last October, Bibi left Chantel, both literally and figuratively, and that’s when the spiral began. She then wanted to lose weight so she’d be a thin Goddess for his return and started all the diet nonsense, which she could not stick to, and began eating even more. He came back with his mysterious sister, and the car eating, adventures with Peetz and staying out of her living room began, as did the pink shirt wearing depression. He’s barely been seen except for a finger on a video or a forced peck of sadness on Thanksgiving.

His  motivation is sympathy, and fear Chantel will get worse? He has to realize it’s not his fault.

Here’s some conspiracy ideas:

What if Mom is paying him to stay?

What if Chantel decides to finally have this long awaited surgery as a ploy to keep him there?

Mom’s very nice house-Chantel’s $50.00 lipstick, Prime rib in stew plus four $20.00 binges a day, a new TV, $700.00 room redo, all on a security guard salary and a Youtuber who deleted most of her videos? a man who is very clearly uninterested in his “relationship?”  Hmmm


----------



## Ellana (Oct 20, 2019)

An influx of feeders? They're in for a few days of disappointment. Lucky for them it won't be long last!


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 20, 2019)

Maybe he did leave her but is still with her for some crazy ass reason we can't imagine but no, it doesn't even begin to make "perfect sense", I'm sorry.

If he left why did he go to Thanksgiving at her family's house
If he left her why is he being bullied into kissing her on camera
If he left her why did he go to the hospital with her all those times
If he left her why was he giving her anti-coag shots in her giant gunt to shrink her blood clots (happened more than once on her livestreams)
If he left her why is he letting her force-feed him her shitty cooking

On and on and ON. It absolutely doesn't make sense that all this is going on BUT HE TOTALLY HATES HER AND LEFT HER LOL. He's college educated and works full-time, I'm sure he makes more money than her too, before anyone claims he's using her for money AND he has permanent residence so I don't see how he's using her to stay in the country, either.


----------



## Um Oh Ah Yeah (Oct 20, 2019)

He didnt leave her, Bibi is a ball-less motherfucker. When he "left" her for Senegal he may have made some statement that was sort of, you know, vaguely along the lines of saying that he was unhappy, maybe. And she's been punishing him ever since.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 20, 2019)

Oh yes, FatByJen is a snake.
Long ago she showed her true colors in a Zachary Michael live stream. Putting down & insulting Chantal to the delight of everyone in the chat.
Then she turned around & was sweet as sugar to Chantal in her comment section. Jen is looking out for herself & found a way to get more views/subs by putting down Chantal.
I couldn't care less that she does this, but never trust a snake.

She moaned on & on how Chantal's eating did trigger her, so she had to unsub. But I thought the most interesting part was her telling everyone that when she does a fast food binge, it's never on camera. She made such a point to say Chantal really eats a lot, but it wouldn't surprise if when Jen does it at home, it's a lot too. No one gets over over 500 pounds by eating one burger or 6 nuggets.
Jen stuffs herself privately & Chantal on camera. In the end, we see the outcome either way.

I'm interested to see if Chantal does react or if it will lead to another fast food run.

Countdown: 31 days to surgery

Oh, @Barbarella  on Thanksgiving, that was her Uncle's home. I believe we've seen her Mom's house a few times & it's small or an apartment.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 20, 2019)

Um Oh Ah Yeah said:


> He didnt leave her, Bibi is a ball-less motherfucker. When he "left" her for Senegal he may have made some statement that was sort of, you know, vaguely along the lines of saying that he was unhappy, maybe. And she's been punishing him ever since.



Exactly. People just won't accept that he's a fucking loser, why? Because Chantal's a bigger loser? idgi

Look at it this way, even if Bibi DID leave her, so much of his life still revolves around her that he might as well still be with her, so what's the fucking difference? CUCK


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 20, 2019)

Ellana said:


> View attachment 979004
> An influx of feeders? They're in for a few days of disappointment. Lucky for them it won't be long last!



There’s this youtuber with 131k subscribers called Sauce Queen and she gave Chantal a shoutout A couple days back so now Chantal has an influx of new sloppy mukbang seeking subs to cater to...





 cue video to 25:29 for shoutout


----------



## Todd Weiss (Oct 20, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Jen put out a video today explaining how she unsubbed from Chantal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When you try to take the high road while missing a front tooth, reside in a section 8, cat dander covered, hovel and spend the bulk of your waking hours in a wheelchair because standing is oppressive...

If any of these pigs wanted to demonstrate their superiority, they’d participate in intensive therapy and unfuck their shit instead of treating past sex abuse with deep dish pizza and Oreos.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Oct 20, 2019)

As far as the African midget and Chinny; I agree they are still a couple (despite thinking it’s hilarious to get her triggered by suggesting otherwise).
Tons of decent men and sometimes even great men end up with trashy obese ditch pigs and seem perfectly happy, or at least content.
It’s one of the biggest things insecure single women bitch about. 
So as much as I’ve joked myself about the sister wife, I do believe they are a couple, Bibi is just too pussy ass to change his situation and it’s obviously not that bad in his mind.


----------



## 89elbees (Oct 20, 2019)

On the subject of Bibi being a cuck: I'm not too familiar with the particulars of naturalizes citizenship in Canada, but I'm fairly confident that was at least the main reason why Bibi originally got with Chantal. Farmers more well-versed than I have stated that, if Chantal is to be believed, they've been together long enough for him to have gained his own citizenship and not need to latch on to any of her many folds anymore. Why hasn't he? Who the fuck knows. I suspect there are elements to the story we don't know. I don't think there's any level of apathy that could keep someone normal with someone like Chantal without external forces making it so.


----------



## Ellana (Oct 20, 2019)

On a side note for the comment archive


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 20, 2019)

what an absolute coward

i am disappoint


----------



## clusterfuckk (Oct 20, 2019)

Ellana said:


> On a side note for the comment archive
> View attachment 979040


Sure Jan

see you in a couple days...


----------



## smallmilk (Oct 20, 2019)

No fat fight?


----------



## Lunachu (Oct 20, 2019)

Ellana said:


> On a side note for the comment archive
> View attachment 979040



If she didn't watch it then how does she know it was about her?


----------



## Ellana (Oct 20, 2019)

smallmilk said:


> No fat fight?


For the moment ... Chantal may eventually get bored or curious enough to watch Jen's video.


----------



## mook bongg chiken kween (Oct 20, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> There’s this youtuber with 131k subscribers called Sauce Queen and she gave Chantal a shoutout A couple days back so now Chantal has an influx of new sloppy mukbang seeking subs to cater to...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ugh. Sauce Queen. I'm surprised she's not popular on the farms. That woman's claim to youtube fame is splooging everything in alfredo sauce or a vat of ranch from Wing Stop.


----------



## SassyAndMorbidlyObese (Oct 20, 2019)

89elbees said:


> On the subject of Bibi being a cuck: I'm not too familiar with the particulars of naturalizes citizenship in Canada, but I'm fairly confident that was at least the main reason why Bibi originally got with Chantal. Farmers more well-versed than I have stated that, if Chantal is to be believed, they've been together long enough for him to have gained his own citizenship and not need to latch on to any of her many folds anymore. Why hasn't he? Who the fuck knows. I suspect there are elements to the story we don't know. I don't think there's any level of apathy that could keep someone normal with someone like Chantal without external forces making it so.


I think it might be a commonlaw marriage issue TBH.


----------



## PatTraverse (Oct 20, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Exactly. People just won't accept that he's a fucking loser, why? Because Chantal's a bigger loser? idgi
> 
> Look at it this way, even if Bibi DID leave her, so much of his life still revolves around her that he might as well still be with her, so what's the fucking difference? CUCK


Pushing the narrative that Bibi is supposedly only tolerating Chantal because he needs a green card is just another way to demean her. If he is as big a loser as her, it loses pretty much all impact.

It is also hard to believe for most that a man would immigrate to another country only to live in squalid conditions when he does not have to. Seems to me that he is really a simple man that is happy as long as he gets his anime and video game fix.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Oct 20, 2019)

mook bongg chiken kween said:


> Ugh. Sauce Queen. I'm surprised she's not popular on the farms. That woman's claim to youtube fame is splooging everything in alfredo sauce or a vat of ranch from Wing Stop.


Wow. She gets a lot of views. No wonder Chantal is kissing her ass. She also eats garbage on camera and isn’t 400 pounds. She’s living the dream.  (Looks trashy ).


----------



## Nicotine Fetish (Oct 20, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Maybe he did leave her but is still with her for some crazy ass reason we can't imagine but no, it doesn't even begin to make "perfect sense", I'm sorry.
> 
> If he left why did he go to Thanksgiving at her family's house
> If he left her why is he being bullied into kissing her on camera
> ...



I agree with you. Some dudes are just like that. Some dudes are complacent and content with their girlfriends having as much personality as drywall. He probably doesn’t have a particularly high libido. And just likes having a fat slob of a girlfriend to ramble on in the background as he plays his video games. And he’s fine with that. I don’t particularly understand it. But some men are okay with their girlfriends in their life being  equivalent to just a fixture of furniture they keep in the house. Not emotionally invested in it, but it’s part of their home. He has a job, home, girlfriend. Apathetic towards all three but He is happy. Cause it all fits together into a cozy normalcy and he can veg out and play video games and watch anime.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Oct 20, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> It officially sprouted a 4th chin as of recently.
> 
> View attachment 978369




Just a few more late night trips to Arby's and our Poutine Queen will be a dead ringer for "The Beast" from _Kung Fu Hustle_. 
Sadly, instead of acquiring a deadly _Toad-Style_ Attack, her superpowers are: nauseating people, annoying felines and clogging toilets.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 21, 2019)

Bullshit she didn't watch Jen's video. Her neuroses wouldn't allow her to not watch something she knew was about her. She watched the video as soon as someone commented and let her know she was mentioned. That's why being unsubbed from Jen was the first thing she said. She needed Jen to know she was unbothered by her unsub, and that she unsubbed first, HAH! She's predictable as shit. I'm sure she's glued to Jen's comment section as well, watching all of the nasty comments about her roll in.


----------



## solidus (Oct 21, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Bullshit she didn't watch Jen's video. Her neuroses wouldn't allow her to not watch something she knew was about her. She watched the video as soon as someone commented and let her know she was mentioned. That's why being unsubbed from Jen was the first thing she said. She needed Jen to know she was unbothered by her unsub, and that she unsubbed first, HAH! She's predictable as shit. I'm sure she's glued to Jen's comment section as well, watching all of the nasty comments about her roll in.



If she didn’t watch it, she wouldn’t have sperged about not wanting to get into internet drama.

She is simply too stupid and predictable to fool anyone.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Oct 21, 2019)

I don't know if it really contributes to the Bibi takes but


Spoiler: PL



I know a couple who started off in a semi-real, short term relationship and used it to get one of the parties permanent residency. They broke up during the time period they had to stay living together and moved on to being roommates instead of partners. The problem was that even after the required time period of cohabitation was up, one party had a hold over the other in that he could reveal the fraud at any time. And he was sociopathic enough to do so. It made for a very complex "friendship" between the two, who were still cohabiting as roommates last time I checked.


I mention this because it's possible for some messy version of the green card story to still be true while Bibi is ALSO being a giant cuck with Chantal holding the strings to get him to come and play "boyfriend" when she wants. She said she had that dream where she and Bibi were "really together". Just sounds like they aren't any more, or weren't hat much of a thing, but something still binds them?


----------



## DuckSucker (Oct 21, 2019)

Todd Weiss said:


> When you try to take the high road while missing a front tooth, reside in a section 8, cat dander covered, hovel and spend the bulk of your waking hours in a wheelchair because standing is oppressive...
> 
> If any of these pigs wanted to demonstrate their superiority, they’d participate in intensive therapy and unfuck their shit instead of treating past sex abuse with deep dish pizza and Oreos.


I kind of love the like, elementary schoolyard bully thing Jen is doing. She'd shove Chantal down and take her lunchables. Fuck taking her lunch money, Jen just wants her lunch.

It's like a vulture skewering a grackle or some shit and these two animals screaming and fighting as they plummet towards the ground in a tailspin,

I almost feel a little bad for Chantal because shes losing it and I dont know if she has it in her to fight that battle. Its kind of entertaining to watch though.


----------



## Strine (Oct 21, 2019)

I did not mean to suggest that Bibi left Chantal in any physical sense. They still live together. I merely think that he did something to destabilise the relationship in October of last year, and now I think they're just housemates or maybe "it's complicated". Something happened that month that destroyed Chantal's mind, and I can't come up with a better explanation. Both Chantal and Bibi's behaviour has been different since then.


----------



## MaryZiggy (Oct 21, 2019)

DuckSucker said:


> Theres not a thing in the world she wouldnt dip.
> 
> You could pass her the communion plate at church and she'd ask where the ranch was.


Yep ranch dipping is probably Pete's way of getting his dick sucked once in a while


----------



## fattie_boom_boom (Oct 21, 2019)

MaryZiggy said:


> Yep ranch dipping is probably Pete's way of getting his dick sucked once in a while



That's.... fucking horrifying. But I don't doubt you're right.

We all know that Chantal loves her dipping sauces and _drinks gravy _but I would like to sperg out for a moment on mayo:



Spoiler: white and sticky



Here we can see Chantal and one of her truest loves.... MAYONNAISE




1) note the four goddamn _tubs _of mayo she ordered
2) note the sticky white substance on her lips (feeders must have LOVED this video)
3) note that the next bite of the sandwich she's ready to take (while double fisting it plus fries) is more mayo than sandwich
4) she's offhand dipping grease coated french fries in more salty fat before plowing it into her gaping maw

In short - Chantal would definitely suck off a homeless man's scabby dick so long as it was covered in mayo or ranch first.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 21, 2019)

Jabba unfollowed every last one of the feeder accounts/SSBBW porn accounts on IG.


----------



## Nachtalb (Oct 21, 2019)

89elbees said:


> To her credit, this "fuck it I'm gonna eat til I die" phase is the longest I've ever seen her stick with anything. Granted, it's arguably the worst (for her, best for us) of the many phases she's gone through, but, hey... at least it's commitment to _something? _



It's not surprising at all though,which convinces me even more that she has always eaten like this off camera and that she has never ever stuck to any of her diets. Just look at the sheer amount she eats!Remember when she made us believe that she could go all morning with just a smoothie or a small bowl of oatmeal?Some fruit?Or two eggbites?My ass!She eats for a family of four in JUST ONE SITTING!!And it's just for one meal too!God knows how many a day she has!

She's so huge now she's almost spilling all over the table.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 21, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Jabba unfollowed every last one of the feeder accounts/SSBBW porn accounts on IG.




That's the equivalent of going for a walk in the woods and suddenly realizing all the birds have gone quiet and the other wildlife has vanished.

Excellent.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Oct 21, 2019)

marjoram said:


> Errrr....When did Chinny "travel around Canada volunteering"??
> Guess I musta missed that cause I sure don't remember anything about it...



She did a juvenille program in between her junior and senior year of high school, which I think was a program for troubled kids.


sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Jabba unfollowed every last one of the feeder accounts/SSBBW porn accounts on IG.



 So who is on her list?  Or do we need to give her a few days to do some internetting to find her next shiny thing that her squirrely mind will obsess about for the next 23 days? 

What comes after beauty/make up, Mukbangs, middle of night car binging, weight loss, medical scares and issues, water fast, grape fast, ghost fast, vegan diet, keto diet, intuitive eating, Hello-Fresh eating, ... heavily medicated and Behavior therapy, to back to feeder mukbang car binges.... I think an all potato diet at some point... she's tried to be a 'travel' vlog, a livestreamvlog.. so maybe this will be a cooking vlog?


----------



## GoodLard (Oct 21, 2019)

Just watched Zach commenting on LifebyJen's video about her unsubbing to Flobby Bobby's channel. While reading the comments, I came upon the following. Hmmm...


----------



## Princess Ariel (Oct 21, 2019)

GoodLard said:


> Just watched Zach commenting on LifebyJen's video about her unsubbing to Flobby Bobby's channel. While reading the comments, I came upon the following. Hmmm...
> 
> View attachment 979824




I would not be surprised at all if she were a secret eater. But gluttony is not something you can hide. Bibi is an idiot if he thinks for one second that she has made any improvements. He knows what he signed up for here.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Oct 21, 2019)

Sheila seems to know some pretty intimate details! It sounds legit, though, imo. Or am I an idiot and all of these details on her SM? I don't follow IG, FB, or SC and rarely check Twitter.


----------



## Nachtalb (Oct 21, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> I would not be surprised at all if she were a secret eater. But gluttony is not something you can hide. Bibi is an idiot if he thinks for one second that she has made any improvements. He knows what he signed up for here.



Pretty sure she is one. Why else would she have hidden all those Pizza boxes in the closet?She also admitted that she'd often eat normal amounts of food at family gatherings just to pig out on her way home.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Oct 21, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> Sheila seems to know some pretty intimate details! It sounds legit, though, imo. Or am I an idiot and all of these details on her SM? I don't follow IG, FB, or SC and rarely check Twitter.


 
Pretty sure it’s just speculation people have come up with just from observing little details in Chantal’s videos. Charlie Gold talked about the same thing in her last reaction.


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 21, 2019)

Normal person: 

“Did you see Jen’s video?”

“No, does she have a new one?  What’s it about?”


Chantel:



Ellana said:


> View attachment 979040


----------



## Punkinsplice (Oct 21, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> Normal person:
> 
> “Did you see Jen’s video?”
> 
> ...


i think that means "yes, I watched it, and I haven't stopped seething enough to respond"


----------



## 4Macie (Oct 21, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> i think that means "yes, I watched it, and I haven't stopped seething enough to respond"



stopped eating you mean.
Chantal is on an eating spree since this video.

if Chantal is posting at least 2 mukbangs...imagine the food she’s not showing us. It’s terrifying.


----------



## Gorl Talk (Oct 21, 2019)

While waiting for her next atrocity, I watched a few older (2017) videos which didn't seem to be covered in this thread. I found one in particular fascinating and thought it deserved mention. 

Chantal gives a brief apartment tour which gives some bits of new insight (new at least to me) as to its size, layout and general sadness. She giggles throughout, and does not last sixty seconds before mentioning poop. The first area of prolonged focus is the inside of the fridge: a minute and a half into an *apartment tour*, she's listing her foods. I don't want to give too much away - this tour is really something else, and nearly every sentence contains a gem of WTF. I.e. the empty yogurt container in the bathroom.

Then the video cuts to a pizza mukbang, in which Chantal demolishes five slices dipped in three different sauces, one of which looks to be a full cup of ranch glopped out onto a paper plate. I thought the orgasmic eye rolling and eye darts were a more recent development but they're off the chart here.

She tells a few anecdotes; one mentions another fictional man who wanted to fuck her, but mostly she ridicules and complains about other people's habits. The things that irk her include:

fart fetishes
horrible roommates
someone making strange faces
someone eating gross food
gross personal habits
a horny cat
an anime character going "hee hee"

She signs off by saying she's going to go finish watching a fart fetish movie.


----------



## Rotogravure (Oct 21, 2019)

Gorl Talk said:


>



Wow cat litter right next to the door?  That must be lovely to come home to.   Her fridge looks ridiculously cluttered.  And she loves opera?

She also basically admits she has to sit on an ottoman, and not her computer chair because her butt is so big.

I had to stop after that. Even on 2x speed I couldn't handle it.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Oct 21, 2019)

Gorl Talk said:


> While waiting for her next atrocity, I watched a few older (2017) videos which didn't seem to be covered in this thread. I found one in particular fascinating and thought it deserved mention.
> 
> Chantal gives a brief apartment tour which gives some bits of new insight (new at least to me) as to its size, layout and general sadness. She giggles throughout, and does not last sixty seconds before mentioning poop. The first area of prolonged focus is the inside of the fridge: a minute and a half into an *apartment tour*, she's listing her foods. I don't want to give too much away - this tour is really something else, and nearly every sentence contains a gem of WTF. I.e. the empty yogurt container in the bathroom.
> 
> ...


That’s a joke right? Because she does all of those things.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 21, 2019)

Gorl Talk said:


>



whoa, rip skinny legend


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Oct 21, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> whoa, rip skinny legend


She seems like a different woman here. It’s more than the weight. The awkward laughter drove me mad.  She’s such a boring person. Ahh her eye lid fupas and new chins are part of it.  Ugh all her stories sound like an obnoxious teen. So much eye rolling.  She sure makes fun of everyone she has come in contact with. Thanks I hate it.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 21, 2019)

Archive for future thread-skimmers (just in case):

Edit to add title

ARCHIVE: PEPPERONI PIZZA MUKBANG|APARTMENT TOUR AND STORYTIME





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Gorl Talk (Oct 21, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> That’s a joke right? Because she does all of those things.



She doesn't appear to be joking in the video, and I certainly couldn't make this shit up if I tried. She appears to be sincerely aggravated by all that list of behaviors and character traits, many of which would be among the first things anybody would use to describe Chantal herself.

I mean. TMI Poopypants herself sneering at fart fetishists? Wow.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Oct 21, 2019)

GoodLard said:


> Just watched Zach commenting on LifebyJen's video about her unsubbing to Flobby Bobby's channel. While reading the comments, I came upon the following. Hmmm...
> 
> View attachment 979824


Sheila's comment reminded me that back in August I sat through one of Chantal's painfully boring livestreams and made note of every little banal thing that happened. Among the monotony and demonic baby talk to her cats she mentioned that she thought Bibi's sister would be leaving in December. She said nothing beyond that, and didn't seem thrilled nor bothered by it (pretty sure she was distracted by her chat mods kissing her ass). 

She had such a huge meltdown when Bibi went to Senegal for a "family visit" that this whole sister leaving thing may be worth keeping in mind. Even if sister is just a sister, things obviously changed after Bibi's trip, and sister hasn't been worthy of being addressed by her actual name (like Rina) or deserving a re.tarded nickname (Bibi and Peetz). And since Chantal lies, we'll likely be treated to something extra special for the holiday season.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Oct 21, 2019)

BhertMern said:


> Sheila's comment reminded me that back in August I sat through one of Chantal's painfully boring livestreams and made note of every little banal thing that happened. Among the monotony and demonic baby talk to her cats she mentioned that she thought Bibi's sister would be leaving in December. She said nothing beyond that, and didn't seem thrilled nor bothered by it (pretty sure she was distracted by her chat mods kissing her ass).
> 
> She had such a huge meltdown when Bibi went to Senegal for a "family visit" that this whole sister leaving thing may be worth keeping in mind. Even if sister is just a sister, things obviously changed after Bibi's trip, and sister hasn't been worthy of being addressed by her actual name (like Rina) or deserving a re.tarded nickname (Bibi and Peetz). And since Chantal lies, we'll likely be treated to something extra special for the holiday season.


Has she even mentioned the sister recently?


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Oct 21, 2019)

Kamov Ka-52 said:


> Has she even mentioned the sister recently?


Yes she mentioned her leaving soon. I forgot the date. I feel like she said Nov 2nd ? Ugh I might have to double check it. I just realized its weird how the sister was super relevant at one point and then she became a forgotten story line. Since her hysterectomy saga she never mentioned how (nameless to her )BiBi’s sister would help her. She didn’t even come to the hospital? So they left her alone on Thanksgiving? Didn’t bring her along or go see any family/friends  on his side in Canada?


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 21, 2019)

Malan's sister was super relevant when Chantal was so uncomfortable with her presence that all we got were car mukbangs when she could escape the house, and that one weird stream where she was constantly looking over her shoulder with her big fat finger hovering over the X. After a week or so of that, the novelty must have worn off and Chantal's desire for food outweighed her anxiety/discomfort. After that she pretty much just returned to normal Chantal. I'm interested to see if anything changes when she leaves. No doubt Chantal will be eating even more, since she then only has to hide her pizza boxes from one person.

I wonder if she'll leave before Jabba's alleged surgery.


----------



## Ellana (Oct 21, 2019)

Gorl Talk said:


> While waiting for her next atrocity, I watched a few older (2017) videos which didn't seem to be covered in this thread. I found one in particular fascinating and thought it deserved mention.
> 
> Chantal gives a brief apartment tour which gives some bits of new insight (new at least to me) as to its size, layout and general sadness. She giggles throughout, and does not last sixty seconds before mentioning poop. The first area of prolonged focus is the inside of the fridge: a minute and a half into an *apartment tour*, she's listing her foods. I don't want to give too much away - this tour is really something else, and nearly every sentence contains a gem of WTF. I.e. the empty yogurt container in the bathroom.
> 
> ...


Possibly a nothing burger: 
Chantal 2017: "Here's my balcony. Hehe! So yeah. Let my cat out here sometimes." 

Chantal 2019: "So Sam got out again. The patio door, the screen was broken. Normally his sister when she wakes up she opens the patio door to get some air and the screen is normally there. But the screen door jammed. [Throws Bibi under the bus] And she opened the door not noticing the screen wasn't there." 

In the 2017 video she implies she lets her cat roam free in the fenced-in balcony. You can see hints of a screen on part of the balcony. The other part of the balcony appears screen-free. The camera angle shifts, and still no impression of a screen. Is it possibly a screen partition? 
I also understand possibly has a Sam having a different personality than Junes.


Spoiler: the balcony in question


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 21, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Possibly a nothing burger:
> Chantal 2017: "Here's my balcony. Hehe! So yeah. Let my cat out here sometimes."
> 
> Chantal 2019: "So Sam got out again. The patio door, the screen was broken. Normally his sister when she wakes up she opens the patio door to get some air and the screen is normally there. But the screen door jammed. [Throws Bibi under the bus] And she opened the door not noticing the screen wasn't there."
> ...



I think it's just the sliding screen door. The balcony itself isn't screened in (although in the photos I think there's a optical illusion because she's focused the camera outside through the screen -- so the screen only partly shows up).

I think she lets the cats chill on the balcony (hopefully supervised) and they occasionally make a bid for freedom and jump off. Sister opened the sliding glass door and didn't realize the sliding screen door was jammed open, and Sam understandably tried to flee.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 21, 2019)

*HALLOWEEN CHEESE CEMETERY MUKBANG*


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Oct 21, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> *HALLOWEEN CHEESE CEMETERY MUKBANG*



So...hospital trip tonight?


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 21, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> Yes she mentioned her leaving soon. I forgot the date. I feel like she said Nov 2nd ? Ugh I might have to double check it.



She mentioned in the “Beef Stew Cookbang” that the sister will be returning to Africa on November 18th


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 21, 2019)

My god.


----------



## Scrim (Oct 21, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> So...hospital trip tonight?


And an emergency call to roto rooter.


----------



## Um Oh Ah Yeah (Oct 21, 2019)

That Spirit Halloween wig is certainly scary.


----------



## PatTraverse (Oct 21, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 980307
> My god.


If it was anyone else but Chantal i would think that it was self-parody to troll everyone but... this is Chantal and this is totally serious. 

Also the size of her hands is frightening. They look like something you would see in a movie like Who Framed Roger Rabbit.


----------



## Whale Watcher (Oct 21, 2019)

Oh I'm so glad she's back to bingeing on camera and not giving a fuck about trying to hide it. I missed this Chantal.


Cheese Cemetery is actually a pretty apt nickname for Chantal.


She bought 4 types of cheese to eat by herself at once...


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 21, 2019)

Whale Watcher said:


> She bought 4 types of cheese to eat by herself at once...



She can't even use the excuse that HALF IS FOR BIBI OKAY because he hates cheese


----------



## wheelpower (Oct 21, 2019)

Almost 30$ on cheese,


----------



## Ellana (Oct 21, 2019)

Archive HALLOWEEN CHEESE CEMETERY MUKBANG!




Your browser is not able to display this video.



She nearly choked on her bread grape near the end or displayed a new tick.


----------



## DongMiguel (Oct 21, 2019)

Gorl Talk said:


> While waiting for her next atrocity, I watched a few older (2017) videos which didn't seem to be covered in this thread. I found one in particular fascinating and thought it deserved mention.
> 
> Chantal gives a brief apartment tour which gives some bits of new insight (new at least to me) as to its size, layout and general sadness. She giggles throughout, and does not last sixty seconds before mentioning poop. The first area of prolonged focus is the inside of the fridge: a minute and a half into an *apartment tour*, she's listing her foods. I don't want to give too much away - this tour is really something else, and nearly every sentence contains a gem of WTF. I.e. the empty yogurt container in the bathroom.
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure the guy she's ridiculing in this video is Peetz. It fits. They lived together. They met at a call center. He loves anime.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Oct 21, 2019)

she tried to get all fancy with cheese she's never had before, can't pronounce and failed to follow a pinterest recipe that would indicate what kind of cheese to use.  She doesn't seem to understand soft, semi-soft, semi-hard and hard cheeses either.   She also gets the shits when she eats too much cheese, and a trigger food.  Imagine the pumpkin spice cheese tasting like pumpkin spice... you know, which is pretty much made of nutmeg.   This is not the right genre for her.  Pumpkin spice is pretty much ground  cinnamon, nutmeg, clove and ginger.  

I also don't think cutting up cheese qualifies as a 'home cooked meal'. 

At this point her genre is "how many excuses can I find to gorge myself on Youtube".


----------



## Turd Blossom (Oct 21, 2019)

Wow. I've never noticed this tacky mural before. 
Imagine ordering cheap, crappy mass-produced "African" artwork from _Walmart_ when your African partner visits his homeland on a fairly regular basis and could pick up any number of unique handcrafted items? 
Does Bibi not have any say in their decor? Her taste is _terrible. _That apartment looks like Pier 1 projectile vomited all over a cheap motel room.


----------



## CHINARED (Oct 21, 2019)

Shes such a failure at every aspect of life. Shes been living there for how long and she doesnt know she don't have a wine opener?? How the fuck did she do the Wine & Cheese videos in the past?? She lies it was probably grape juice. Shes such a waste of oxygen.


----------



## January Cyst (Oct 21, 2019)

Obligatory





She didn't even bother to remove the rind from the cheese and pulls it off with her fingers.
Our heroin has graduated from eating a meal meant for 4 people in the last couple of videos to a cheese-platter easily serving 6-8, congratulations.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 21, 2019)

CHINARED said:


> Shes such a failure at every aspect of life. Shes been living there for how long and she doesnt know she don't have a wine opener?? How the fuck did she do the Wine & Cheese videos in the past?? She lies it was probably grape juice. Shes such a waste of oxygen.



Or she just drinks wine with a screw-top cap alongside her prime rib stew and fourteen varieties of cheese she eats in no particular order.


----------



## Casket Base (Oct 21, 2019)

January Cyst said:


> Obligatory
> 
> View attachment 980341
> 
> ...



Thanks, I love it


----------



## Painted Pig (Oct 21, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> *HALLOWEEN CHEESE CEMETERY MUKBANG*



I bet she approved that comment just to make that reply. she just can't help herself. the cunt is always bubbling right under the surface. chimp out soon boys. I feel it.


----------



## Sham (Oct 21, 2019)

She mentions she's going shopping tomorrow with her mother and sister and is going to "spoil them." Wow, she must be rolling in that feeder money. Maybe she's trying to buy her family's love after acting like a gross monster for the last 35 years, and embarassing them all on youtube. After all, she's going to need them. Someone's gotta wipe her ass when she inevitably becomes an immobile infinifat. Bibi's a cuck, but would he really stick around to wash her infected folds with a baby wipe every day?


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Oct 22, 2019)

January Cyst said:


> Obligatory
> 
> View attachment 980341
> 
> ...


Her forearm looks like a tube with sausages attached to it and that pink wig hurts my eyes.


----------



## Viridian (Oct 22, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 980352
> I bet she approved that comment just to make that reply. she just can't help herself. the cunt is always bubbling right under the surface. chimp out soon boys. I feel it.



That comment contained apparently too high a hurtful truth level because it's long gone. Here's another comment series I expect is not long for this world:








No Cuntal, diets don't make you gain weight. Shoving 5k+ calories in your slobbering Arby's hole every day is what's making you gain weight. We have eyes, we can see how much you've gained in just the past few months.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 22, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Archive HALLOWEEN CHEESE CEMETERY MUKBANG!
> View attachment 980318
> She nearly choked on her bread grape near the end or displayed a new tick.


Agreed. It's at 16:32. The head jerk is definitely something involuntary.


The "gonna spoil them for the day" was followed by the weird heh-heh-heh with unmoving mouth and darting eyes. It's far more likely grandma is spoiling our cow. Chantal hasn't seen Grams in a while. Better check in on her if you want to keep the cash coming, Chantal.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 22, 2019)

Viridian said:


> That comment contained apparently too high a hurtful truth level because it's long gone. Here's another comment series I expect is not long for this world:
> 
> View attachment 980420
> View attachment 980421
> ...




It's actually totally realistic that she never eats fast food again. She just doesn't want to contemplate an existence without french fries.

Preaching to the choir, I know. It just strikes me now and then what a sad excuse for a human she is.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 22, 2019)

Why does she keep repeating the same line "I can't eliminate entire food groups. It's not realistic."

Who the fuck is asking you to eliminate entire food groups for the rest of your life Chantal? Does she think that's how you lose weight? I'm so confused by this statement she constantly makes.

Or does she count Arby's as a food group?


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 22, 2019)

Not only that, but she's claiming that eliminating foods/ food groups is what causes her to binge. Bitch you're binging anyway. You just ate 3 pounds of cheese.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Oct 22, 2019)

Viridian said:


> That comment contained apparently too high a hurtful truth level because it's long gone. Here's another comment series I expect is not long for this world:
> 
> View attachment 980420
> View attachment 980421
> ...


"*MY choice, MY health, MY business*" screeches the dingbat who deemed it necessary to _immediately_ get on camera for sympathy and asspats the second she got home from her cheese-mergency.

Once again, Chantal has explained her _extremely unique situation_ to the uneducated masses who want to lump her in with common addicts. Unlike alcoholics who can choose to drink club soda instead of beer, it is "VERY VERY unrealistic" to expect her not to drink gravy, or to choose steamed veggies instead of Beef 'n Cheddars.


----------



## Strine (Oct 22, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> Why does she keep repeating the same line "I can't eliminate entire food groups. It's not realistic."
> 
> Who the fuck is asking you to eliminate entire food groups for the rest of your life Chantal? Does she think that's how you lose weight? I'm so confused by this statement she constantly makes.
> 
> Or does she count Arby's as a food group?


Like so many megafatties, the concept of restraint does not exist to Chantal. All of her "diet" plans have been based on bingeing "healthy" food instead of bingeing unhealthy food. Opting not to binge eat is literally not an option, to her way of thinking. Fatties will do anything to lose weight except reduce calories, the only thing that does it. Chantal stuffs her craw at all hours to try to stifle the rankling knowledge that she's a fat fugly failure.

A thought: if Chantal started smoking 100 cigarettes a day, the ensuing weight loss would actually mean her life expectancy would improve. That's how bad her healthwise straits are, and still she sucks down cheese like a toothless pig.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 22, 2019)

This was the pinned comment on her video, but she has since removed it after being called out on it:


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 22, 2019)

So she's embarrassed and folds immediately when someone shames her for laughing at a tasteless joke.

But good luck shaming her into editing her own farts and pants-shittings stories out of her videos.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## A borscht-on (Oct 22, 2019)

Warning: I'm going to get MOTI with a bit of PL as well, so feel free to skip ahead.  Today (the 21st of Oct) was the federal election in Canada, a pretty critical election by any standards.  I worked the fucking election today for 16 hours without a break, and it was brutal with some no-shows, gaffes, problems with poll workers balancing ballots, etc etc.  They were desperate for people to work the election this year; it was a shitshow right across the country.  And one of the head people from my district's head office told me that, in Gatineau QC _specifically_, there were so many no-shows and so few people who signed up to work (for pay) today that a couple of polling stations didn't open until 4:30 PM.  When they were supposed to open at 7 AM.

That's where this fat fuck lives, am I right?  Or is it Ottawa?  Whatever.  So...

All she could have done, for about $300 - $400 dollars to work a very long day, was get out of the house, sit on her ass at a polling station, been allowed to snack in-between electors, and made some kind of difference, or at least had a purpose for one big day.  But no.  It's YouTube payday, and dollars to glazed donuts she didn't even vote.  She instead ate blocks of cheese and wore a Britney Spears wig and thinks this is "work."  I hate this waddling ham hock even more now, and love the fact that her "karma," if you believe in such a thing, is having to live as this demented, deformed, depraved, quadruple-chinned creature for the rest of her short days, and that her skin is probably going to start splitting because it's stretched beyond capacity, and she'll be living her dream of shitting herself regularly because she can't get up and use the can.  And then she'll start snacking on that shit, because to her, really, it's still fast food covered in ranch, just in a different form.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## mook bongg chiken kween (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## solidus (Oct 22, 2019)

mook bongg chiken kween said:


> View attachment 980565



Healthy to Chantal is being short of breath after the long voyage from the Taco Bell to Mookbongmobile and being too fat to fit in a regular chair.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Oct 22, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> View attachment 980562


Well, damn. She's "pist" off. The comments sections on all of these fat fucks' videos are truly an assembly of morons. It's Alicia Y'all is another specimen of white trash who hops around to more popular white trash YouTubers to try and ingratiate herself in drama. She is a parasite amongst parasites. That's sayin' somethin'.  Last I saw of her she was all up in Tammy Slaton's fupa.
 I'm betting on Cuntal having a health crisis, possibly cheese induced, and a chimp out by Halloween. Her efforts at trolling are going to back fire in a most spectacular way. She hasn't figured out the simplest of truths. In the end she will still be 400lbs+, have a myriad of obesity related health problems, and will eternally be a low class nasty, gross, uneducated piece of shit. An abomination. She will still get roasted by anyone with half a brain and who isn't a feeder or a fellow delusional fatty. Keep diggin' that hole, Chantal. Normally 6 feet would be enough, but you might want to stop when you hit China. Then you can work in an authentic Chinese meal before the inevitable.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 22, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> It's Alicia Y'all is another specimen of white trash who



White? lmao. Sweetie...


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 22, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> View attachment 980504



I get the feeling that she ate at all three of these places already and is just polling to find out which to upload first.

It’s funny to see Chantal cut the bullshit for once. She’s been eating like this everyday for years but was trying to pretend she was eating grapes, or vegan, or healthy on her dumb videos. Now she can just film what she actually eats and get those feeder bucks. 

I honestly don’t know how you guys manage to watch her videos, I cannot tolerate her for more than a minute. I don’t get mukbangs. I find watching people eating near a hot mic on camera usually gross but always boring.  Chintel is so goddamned repulsive to watch eat, and not just boring but incredibly irritating. 

If it wasn’t for KF synopsis posters I wouldn’t know anything about Chintel or other YT fatties because the only way I can even watch small amounts of them is via clips on reaction vids - and even that I can only do in small amounts for something particularly cow worthy. 

It blows my mind that anyone would ever non-ironically watch Chantel, AL or Life by Jen. I can’t fathom that they get anything besides hatewatchers.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 22, 2019)

Strong agree.

It's interesting as a character arc (lol?) but she's so difficult to actually watch because of the constant eating. Amberlynn is easier to watch for that reason alone. I wait for recaps here before I actually watch Chantal, and if it sounds like nothing juicy happens I'm not gonna bother suffering through watching her eat.

Oh and for Jen, I haven't actually seen her eat on camera I think she only does it rarely and I think she just started. Unless I just missed all her eating content? She's still awful to watch. She takes forever to get to the point, she's a slow talker and has that awful throaty voice.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 22, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> Once again, Chantal has explained her _extremely unique situation_ to the uneducated masses who want to lump her in with common addicts. Unlike alcoholics who can choose to drink club soda instead of beer, it is "VERY VERY unrealistic" to expect her not to drink gravy, or to choose steamed veggies instead of Beef 'n Cheddars.



It is society's fault she is fat! We live in a culture where you can't drive down the street without seeing a McDonald's on every other block or seeing commercials for Oreos on TV every hour. But we don't have heroin stores or cocaine advertisements. So drug addicts have it much easier than food addicts. Therefore, she can't be blamed for not being able to control her temptations.

That is essestianly what she is saying. This level of stupidity enrages me.


----------



## Todd Weiss (Oct 22, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> White? lmao. Sweetie...


Uneducated porch monkey**

They say shit like “I seen..,” or “looser”, or, if they’re the first one in their family to drop out of community college and take a shift manager job at Walmart, will save stuff like “mute point” and “for all intensive purposes” for the folks they want to leaving a lasting impression on.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 22, 2019)

mook bongg chiken kween said:


> View attachment 980565



Emily Fonnesbeck is not fat and is a registered dietitian. Of course she can get away with “not having rules” when she’s been making good dietary choices her entire life. It’s deeply ingrained in her subconscious. See, that’s the fucking problem with fitness gurus and nutritionists peddling intuitive eating and listening to your body. They have been eating well for a long time. They don’t have to count calories because their bodies are used to eating the right amount of calories. They don’t have to count macros because they are used to eating a balanced diet and do it subconsciously. 

Desperate fatties like Chantal watch this and think it’s a green light to eat three pounds of cheese.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Oct 22, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> White? lmao. Sweetie...


She's not black. She just plays one, and bangs one, on YT. She almost makes Chantal seem classy. Almost.


----------



## raritycunt (Oct 22, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 980307
> My god.



The girl from Lazy Town has really let herself go, what a shame.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 22, 2019)

If I didn't know who this was, and I just randomly saw this picture, I would have legitimately thought it was an obese 50-year-old man in really bad drag. The hot pink wig really brings out her black mustache here too.


----------



## PatTraverse (Oct 22, 2019)

Ah yes! The famous "listen to your body" thing that has been completely twisted by people that actually do not listen to it enough.

How about listening to it when your bones and muscles are screaming in agony because they can no longer support your girth? When your lungs are so encased in fat that they can no longer expand properly so you are out of breath simply talking and need a CPAP to sleep? When you need to hold your gunt with both hands because of the excessive amount of fat pulling too hard on your skin? When you are rapidly balding in your mid-thirties because your hormones have been affected by your obesity?

The only things Chantal listens to are her endless greed, envy and gluttony. I hope she enjoys listening to her body once again struggling on the can from the intense diarrhea brought forth by her cheese "mukbang".


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 22, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Archive HALLOWEEN CHEESE CEMETERY MUKBANG!
> View attachment 980318
> She nearly choked on her bread grape near the end or displayed a new tick.


Well. This was a horrifying site at 6:30 am.
Weird, but I always thought the way she'd eventually die would be by choking.
She shovels in food so fast & rarely chews, so it wouldn't be a surprise.

God. All that cheese. Didn't she eat less than that the time she went to the ER?
She sure seems to be concerned for her doctor appointment on the 31st -it's almost as if it's a lie.
Time will tell.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Oct 22, 2019)

I just saw this so forgive my tardiness. That’s more cheese than a normal person would purchase let alone serve on a cocktail party cheese board. I don’t get it. Pretty much everyone likes cheese, but I would hope most of us would start to feel a bit queasy after a few small bites of each and then back it goes into the cheese keeper. 

RIP her toilet. Bibi’s Sister must be stoked to GTFO after sharing a confined space with this behemoth and goddess of gluttony for this long.


----------



## Pout*s*ine (Oct 22, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 980352
> I bet she approved that comment just to make that reply. she just can't help herself. the cunt is always bubbling right under the surface. chimp out soon boys. I feel it.



From that comment I realize just how warped her "diet food" concept is.
She thinks smoothies and salads are all you're allowed to eat to get thin.
Bitch, how about you try some portions sized for ONE human, not four.
How about some chicken and spinach? Some eggs, some yogurt and fruit, or just decent sized home-cooked meals? 
Oh wait, they don't do that kind of food at Arby's  and Pizza Pizza.
Also, she's horrific-looking, more so than ever.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Oct 22, 2019)

Two things:
1. She is up early swirling in the comments (made this comment at 7:11 AM EST this AM).
2. The wig was a dollar (no shit)



I wonder how many times in her life she has made this  bitch face?


Smell the cheese before you eat. Also, the bread to cheese ratio is way off.


Keeping the UPC sticker on the bottom of the wine glass you just bought is high class gorl.


----------



## Igotdigusted (Oct 22, 2019)

She hasn't removed the price tag from under the wine-glass. Should I suppose that she also never washed it before pouring the grape-juice in? For these tags go off (usually) the moment water hits the glass. (Ninja'd.....great)

This is the first video I truly attempted to see after a long time. The mildly interesting cult story was butchered and I was left with a big question-mark on why she didn't speak about it more. One time she managed to get into something semi-interesting and she killed it with her lack of energy and life. If I wasn't so positively-tuned, I'd be "pist"....

Her eyes are completely dead and she seems trapped in some weird twilight.....For someone who feels so 'healthy' by listening to their body she sure doesn't look it.


----------



## Beluga (Oct 22, 2019)

God this video was so boring. She's such a shit storyteller it's almost unbelievable.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Oct 22, 2019)

So is she trying to make her sister somehow indebted to her? She hates her, why take her out to "spoil"? To impress Mommy and Grams with her pure, totally no strings attached kindness?


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 22, 2019)

Igotdigusted said:


> She hasn't removed the price tag from under the wine-glass. Should I suppose that she also never washed it before pouring the grape-juice in? For these tags go off (usually) the moment water hits the glass. (Ninja'd.....great)
> 
> This is the first video I truly attempted to see after a long time. The mildly interesting cult story was butchered and I was left with a big question-mark on why she didn't speak about it more. One time she managed to get into something semi-interesting and she killed it with her lack of energy and life. If I wasn't so positively-tuned, I'd be "pist"....
> 
> Her eyes are completely dead and she seems trapped in some weird twilight.....For someone who feels so 'healthy' by listening to their body she sure doesn't look it.



For non-Canadians - that price sticker is from the dollar store, of course.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Oct 22, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> For non-Canadians - that price sticker is from the dollar store, of course.


$1 wig, $1 wine glass, $30+ in cheese. Sounds about right.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 22, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> *HALLOWEEN CHEESE CEMETERY MUKBANG*


I made it 9 minutes.
Thick slabs of  a heavily flavored bread, chunks of cheese & grape juice. This pretty much confirms that Chantal tastes nothing & will shove any type of food in her maw.

If her doctor still keeps her as a patient after Oct. 31st, I'd be amazed.
Each time we see her, all I see is more & more weight gain.
She must be hovering around 420 to 430 pounds by now.

Yea, that (fake) surgery is going to be a cinch to recover from. Yikes.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Oct 22, 2019)

I am always amused at just how plain stupid and incompetent she is at every facet of life.

So here she is stealing some dumb idea she saw on Pinterest.  Naturally, she offers no credit to the original poster.

She is completely unable to recreate _any_ of the Pinterest spread.  Like a superfat short bus kid, she can't cut the cheese into anything resembling what I presume was supposed to look like a graveyard.  We get lumpen, misshaped blocks of cheese that look like lumpen, misshaped blocks of cheese.  The fanciest part of the spread is the cheese cut to look like a casket, and Clotso is too exceptional to even handle _that_; she had to get Bibi to do it for her.

Then, to cap it off, she doesn't even have a corkscrew.  What a dummy.  She has all the time in the world to plan things, prepare things, and get things right.  But she is just too plain stupid.  This is why she is unemployable.  She sits on her fat ass all day, and then shits out a video in minutes.  Except for the eating part, which she always makes a mess of too, everything has to be half-assed and clumsy.  She never even comes close.  It reminds me of last Vlogtober's English Muffin Pizza Mummies, which were not only the typical half-assed fail, she forgot to even show them to the viewers before she started gobbling them down.

Yes, it is funny that she is so hideously fat.  It is funny that she is such a bully.  It is funny that she is so filthy and nasty.  But let's not forget to appreciate just how mind-numbingly dumb and incompetent and lazy she is too.  Even Amberlynn has her shit together more than Chantal, and that says a lot.  Jen and Amy are rocket scientists in comparison.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Oct 22, 2019)

"So I think I'm gonna...um...hand out candy this year. Yeah. Might do that" as her eyes shift wildly. But she doesn't remember if kids have ever come to the door. How long has this bitch lived in that place? She's so full of shit. "I would hate to have all that candy left over" no you are trying to set yourself up to have candy left over. Can't wait for the binge babyyy


----------



## Punkinsplice (Oct 22, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> View attachment 980562


are we getting a new cow?!!!


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Oct 22, 2019)

AlabamaWhitman said:


> "So I think I'm gonna...um...hand out candy this year. Yeah. Might do that" as her eyes shift wildly. But she doesn't remember if kids have ever come to the door. How long has this bitch lived in that place? She's so full of shit. "I would hate to have all that candy left over" no you are trying to set yourself up to have candy left over. Can't wait for the binge babyyy


Can't wait for storytime about annoying kids who came to her home for a candy


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 22, 2019)

To a deathfat there are three food groups: meat, cheese, and bread - ideally combined into a burger. Chantal likes to downplay her addiction to meat, which makes her even more proud of the other two.

I think the desire to eat full blocks of cheese is an advanced form of degeneracy shared by only the sickest of her kind. Lucas Werner is another, his supermarket shop could draw loving side-eyes from Chantal:



Spoiler: Large image


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 22, 2019)

Chantal logic:


----------



## war has changed (Oct 22, 2019)

It's self aware!!!


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Oct 22, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Chantal logic:
> View attachment 980874


Ye, Chantal, show it to Bibi's relatives in Senegal, they surely will understand that.


----------



## Beluga (Oct 22, 2019)

AlabamaWhitman said:


> "So I think I'm gonna...um...hand out candy this year. Yeah. Might do that" as her eyes shift wildly. But she doesn't remember if kids have ever come to the door. How long has this bitch lived in that place? She's so full of shit. "I would hate to have all that candy left over" no you are trying to set yourself up to have candy left over. Can't wait for the binge babyyy


Says the woman who has admitted multiple times that she hates kids. How can you be so rètarded?


----------



## Whatthefuck (Oct 22, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Chantal logic:
> View attachment 980874


We need sex to propagate the species, I know that doesn't apply to you Chantal so I suppose you don't need it. Now, I need a glass of wine to try and figure out why the fuck any of this matters.


----------



## Montage (Oct 22, 2019)

So why is she wanting to get a hysterectomy?


----------



## Dutch Courage (Oct 22, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> are we getting a new cow?!!!



We had better not jump to conclusions.  Kiwifarms has very high standards, and it is all of our duty to maintain them.

So, let me pull out my checklist:

Fat? Yes
Speaks mangled English? Yes
Shows off herself eating a plate of slop? Yes
Claims she is losing weight? Yes
Drinks a sugary soda with her meal? Yes
Appears to have poor hygiene? Yes
Lives in a pigsty? Yes
Has really dumb, wrong-headed opinions? Yes
Has weird growths on her face? Yes
Has exceptionally bad tattoos?  Yes
Greasy looking hair? Yes
Talks bitchily to her kids? Yes
Says things in an ugly sing-song voice sometimes? Yes
Repeats herself a lot? Yes
Makes dumb dance moves while seated? Yes
Whines about illnesses? Yes
Cuts off her own sentences to stuff her face? Yes
Makes sex noises when she eats? Yes
Talks with her mouth full? Yes
Does not use napkins? Yes
Extends her tongue unnaturally when taking a bite? Yes
Has a black, foreign, or lesbian significant other? Yes
Has an inflated sense of her popularity? Yes
Burps and/or farts on camera? Yes
Brags about inappropriate farting in public? Yes
Uses dumb background music? Yes
Refers to people as "boo" or "booboo"? Yes
Uses a shitty backdrop? Yes
Is a slow reader? Yes
Dips shit in sour cream? Yes
Displays no knowledge of basic eating etiquette? Yes
Struggles for breath? Yes
Nearsighted? Yes
Inserts herself into drama via comment sections? Yes

Hmmm... Perfect score.  Seems like she might be legit.


----------



## raritycunt (Oct 22, 2019)

Has Chantal ever told a sexual story where she actually ENJOYED the experience? Literally every story I’ve heard her tell (or make up) has resulted in her hating the experience but going along with it anyway, I doubt she’s had many sexual offers but have they really ALL been bad???

Maybe food is her sex life now


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 22, 2019)

AlabamaWhitman said:


> "So I think I'm gonna...um...hand out candy this year. Yeah. Might do that" as her eyes shift wildly. But she doesn't remember if kids have ever come to the door. How long has this bitch lived in that place? She's so full of shit. "I would hate to have all that candy left over" no you are trying to set yourself up to have candy left over. Can't wait for the binge babyyy


Kids don't trick or treat at apartments. She just wants an excuse to go buy a shit load of candy.


----------



## war has changed (Oct 22, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> Has Chantal ever told a sexual story where she actually ENJOYED the experience? Literally every story I’ve heard her tell (or make up) has resulted in her hating the experience but going along with it anyway, I doubt she’s had many sexual offers but have they really ALL been bad???
> 
> Maybe food is her sex life now




Doubtful her already pitiful imagination could stretch to "storytelling" about pleasurable sex experiences.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 22, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> Has Chantal ever told a sexual story where she actually ENJOYED the experience? Literally every story I’ve heard her tell (or make up) has resulted in her hating the experience but going along with it anyway, I doubt she’s had many sexual offers but have they really ALL been bad???
> 
> Maybe food is her sex life now


Yeah, don’t you remember the story she told about how she fucked her friends boyfriend? She had a schizophrenic coworker who she became friends with, and the coworker invited her over to her home one day... Whilst she was at her house, the friend was passed out and her friend’s  “Adonis” boyfriend was flirting with Chantal on the couch, and then he suddenly ripped off her panties and slipped her some dick, she said it only lasted a minute but felt fantastic. She even maintained the friendship with the girl and continued to go over to their house with the hopes he would try to hit it again behind her friends back. This is the ONLY instance I can clearly remember her claiming she actually liked the sexual experience.

Relevant video:
 LARGE PIZZA AND CHICKEN WINGS MUKBANG EATING SHOW


----------



## clusterfuckk (Oct 22, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Yeah, don’t you remember the story she told about how she fucked her friends boyfriend? She had a schizophrenic coworker who she became friends with, and the coworker invited her over to her home one day... Whilst she was at her house, the friend was passed out and her friend’s  “Adonis” boyfriend was flirting with Chantal on the couch, and then he suddenly ripped off her panties and slipped her some dick, she said it only lasted a minute but felt fantastic. She even maintained the friendship with the girl and continued to go over to their house with the hopes he would try to hit it again behind her friends back. This is the ONLY instance I can clearly remember her claiming she actually liked the sexual experience.
> 
> Relevant video:


If she claims to have enjoyed it; it’s definitely a lie. She only enjoys gross amounts of food eaten in one sitting.

I call BS for 100 on that one Alex!


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 22, 2019)

A minuet of humping on a sofa next to a passed out woman isn't good sex, by any stretch of the imagination. Imagine being fucking 35 years old, and the only sexual experience you've had that you felt proud of was being a hole some dude used for a pump and dump session.


----------



## raritycunt (Oct 22, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Yeah, don’t you remember the story she told about how she fucked her friends boyfriend? She had a schizophrenic coworker who she became friends with, and the coworker invited her over to her home one day... Whilst she was at her house, the friend was passed out and her friend’s  “Adonis” boyfriend was flirting with Chantal on the couch, and then he suddenly ripped off her panties and slipped her some dick, she said it only lasted a minute but felt fantastic. She even maintained the friendship with the girl and continued to go over to their house with the hopes he would try to hit it again behind her friends back. This is the ONLY instance I can clearly remember her claiming she actually liked the sexual experience.
> 
> Relevant video:



I haven’t seen that one, oh dear Chantal


----------



## dismissfrogs (Oct 22, 2019)

Viridian said:


> That comment contained apparently too high a hurtful truth level because it's long gone. Here's another comment series I expect is not long for this world:
> 
> View attachment 980420
> View attachment 980421
> ...



I can't even read this shit. SO MUCH PRESSURE EVERY DAY!!!!!!!!111 Chantal is the retard who put her fucking life on the internet. We aren't going to her door to steal her gravy shakes.
Why don't people realize that? Do I blame zoomers?


----------



## thejackal (Oct 22, 2019)

The way chantal uses "rights" like they are Universal Rights Ordained by God cracks me up.  She always phrases it that way: "I have a right to eat what I want".

Sure you do, and we have a right to comment if you want to eat on the Internet for public consumption.  And you have a "right" to delete it if you want.  See how this works dummy?  It's fucking social media, "rights" are whatever the platform allows you.


----------



## xoxo_gossipgorl (Oct 22, 2019)

Sometimes I lurk on this thread, cause I really just can’t sit through a Chantal video. But I’m here to say, you are a bunch of brave individuals for being able to get the strength to sit through that shit lol


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 22, 2019)

Chantal doing what she enjoys, a little of everything never hurt anyone, body-shamers [gigantic chasm] Chantal being depressed, lonely, disabled, dying and requiring surgery as a consequence of her actions.

Never the two shall ever connect in her mind.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Oct 22, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Yeah, don’t you remember the story she told about how she fucked her friends boyfriend? She had a schizophrenic coworker who she became friends with, and the coworker invited her over to her home one day... Whilst she was at her house, the friend was passed out and her friend’s  “Adonis” boyfriend was flirting with Chantal on the couch, and then he suddenly ripped off her panties and slipped her some dick, she said it only lasted a minute but felt fantastic. She even maintained the friendship with the girl and continued to go over to their house with the hopes he would try to hit it again behind her friends back. This is the ONLY instance I can clearly remember her claiming she actually liked the sexual experience.
> 
> Relevant video:


Reposting an archive of it in case it's deleted for future readers. You should probably include the title in the post so that people in the future can easily find an archive if one is available elsewhere in the thread.
Archive of LARGE PIZZA AND CHICKEN WINGS MUKBANG EATING SHOW




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 22, 2019)

Here's Jabba's latest zinger.






Spoiler: More


----------



## Whatthefuck (Oct 22, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Here's Jabba's latest zinger.
> 
> View attachment 981026
> 
> ...


The tard rage is strong with this one. I'm tempted to keep track of this evolving tard fight saga.


----------



## Pargon (Oct 22, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> The tard rage is strong with this one. I'm tempted to keep track of this evolving tard fight saga.


Remember when people needed to go on daytime television to have village idiot feuds like this? Now they don't even need to change out of their week-old pajamas.

The internet really was a mistake.


----------



## Sham (Oct 22, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Here's Jabba's latest zinger.
> 
> View attachment 981026
> 
> ...



This Alicia lady looks like she is Slaton-level special needs. Gorl, calm down. I'm sure Charlie is terrified you're going to drag her to your 600 subscribers.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Oct 22, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> So is she trying to make her sister somehow indebted to her? She hates her, why take her out to "spoil"? To impress Mommy and Grams with her pure, totally no strings attached kindness?



If she "impresses" them with YT money, she can manipulate them in to believing it's still worth helping her when times get "hard".


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 22, 2019)

She’s disabled ALL comments on all of her pics again:


----------



## wheelpower (Oct 22, 2019)

Yeah this was all pre-recorded, she chose St Hubert's which was the least popular vote.

ETA: screenshot


----------



## Whatthefuck (Oct 22, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> She’s disabled ALL comments on all of her pics again:
> 
> View attachment 981200


That's the worst, saddest, nastiest looking waste of calories I've seen her do. It looks like an ALR meal.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 22, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> That's the worst, saddest, nastiest looking waste of calories I've seen her do. It looks like an ALR meal.



apparently it's a pretty well known rotisserie place and she went with the fried tendies.  Surely there's an incel we can hook her up with.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 22, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> She’s disabled ALL comments on all of her pics again:
> 
> View attachment 981200


Oh, chicken tendies on half a burger bun, the meal of gastronomes world wide.  

I like that she still has two different kinds of fucking dip. I wonder if she tossed back the left over gravy like a shooter at the end of the meal?


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 22, 2019)

thejackal said:


> apparently it's a pretty well known rotisserie place and she went with the fried tendies.  Surely there's an incel we can hook her up with.



She already has peetz >: I


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 22, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> Has Chantal ever told a sexual story where she actually ENJOYED the experience? Literally every story I’ve heard her tell (or make up) has resulted in her hating the experience but going along with it anyway, I doubt she’s had many sexual offers but have they really ALL been bad???
> 
> Maybe food is her sex life now



There was also a story about the first time she had sex with Bibi. They were in a hotel room and she was shy about showing him her body at first because she's such a gargantuan fat ass. But he kept telling her how beautiful and wonderful she was. And then they had wild, amazing sex all night and woke the people up in the next room (or so she speculated).


----------



## war has changed (Oct 22, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> There was also a story about the first time she had sex with Bibi. They were in a hotel room and she was shy about showing him her body at first because she's such a gargantuan fat ass. But he kept telling her how beautiful and wonderful she was. And then they had wild, amazing sex all night and woke the people up in the next room (or so she speculated).



And then the people they woke started clapping?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 22, 2019)

She struggles to climb small hill or a couple flights of stairs. She obviously sucks in bed. Sex is pretty much a form of cardio. She has zero endurance and her body restricts her to a few basic positions. The reality is that she just lies in the bed like a dead fish and lets her partner do everything. And Bibi prolly isn’t the fittest either. That’s assuming they even have sex, other than the once-a-month pity fuck.

Her obsession with making up sexy stories most likely stems from her being sexually frustrated.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 22, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> She struggles to climb small hill or a couple flights of stairs. She obviously sucks in bed. Sex is pretty much a form of cardio. She has zero endurance and her body restricts her to a few basic positions. The reality is that she just lies in the bed like a dead fish and lets her partner do everything. And Bibi prolly isn’t the fittest either. That’s assuming they even have sex, other than the once-a-month pity fuck.
> 
> Her obsession with making up sexy stories most likely stems from her being sexually frustrated.



Whatever. She can make a pillow work if she has to.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Oct 22, 2019)

Isn’t saying Charlie Gold must be hangry kind of a “Haha cuz she’s fat, get it???” 

Tsk tsk tsk, not very body positive or fat accepting of you, Chantal.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 22, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> Isn’t saying Charlie Gold must be hangry kind of a “Haha cuz she’s fat, get it???”
> 
> Tsk tsk tsk, not very body positive or fat accepting of you, Chantal.



It's less body shaming and more, uh,  give-a-fuck shaming? Because Charlie Gorilla is actively trying to be healthier so lol she must be MISERABLE because what a living hell it must be to actually take care of yourself amirite. 

Sour grapes, in other words. Chantal being a bitter bitch as always.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Oct 22, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> She’s disabled ALL comments on all of her pics again:
> 
> View attachment 981200



Now that is one healthy pre-surgery meal. I call it Study in Beige.


----------



## vector3 (Oct 22, 2019)

I think the funniest part about Chantal's food adventures is that she puts less effort into her weight loss attempts than girls a third of her weight.


----------



## Ellana (Oct 22, 2019)

Original and edited community post. Oh no, Chantal is starting to become bothered...


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 22, 2019)

Omg that thumbnail 
*SHOPPING MALL VLOG AND HAUL! CINNABON, BATH AND BODY WORKS AND MR. PRETZEL!*


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 22, 2019)

Ellana said:


> View attachment 981777View attachment 981776
> Original and edited community post. Oh no, Chantal is starting to become bothered...



The first thing was actually fucked up, the psych ward thing. She's bringing that up again. Christ.

Anyone who actually cares that she made a video about/laughed at a comment someone made about Heaven's Gate is a tremendous faggot so I actually agree with her there. But she just HAD to throw in that psych emerge incident. She 100% acted like an asshole and just can't acknowledge or own it.

I'm not even saying she has to be sorry (and she clearly isn't) but don't gaslight. Don't pretend making fun of Heaven's Gate is the same thing as making fun of a mentally ill person that is still living that you _just _shared an experience with, and that you are no better than because you were right there in the fucking nut barn too.


----------



## Chandra (Oct 22, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Omg that thumbnail
> *SHOPPING MALL VLOG AND HAUL! CINNABON, BATH AND BODY WORKS AND MR. PRETZEL!*



The fucking gum chewing in this one. Girl has absolutely no self awareness whatsoever.


----------



## Casket Base (Oct 22, 2019)

Chantal spent so much on binge food her card declined at the mac store 

Also she's trying to convince us she hasn't had a pretzel in years..._sure, Jan_


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 22, 2019)

So she went out for lunch to get chicken tendies and a bucket of fries, and then bought an extra large pretzel and a FOUR-PACK of Cinnabons.

ETA:


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 22, 2019)

I've never been to a Cinnabon, but I've had the little mini ones from Pizza Hut. I can manage about three of them before my teeth start hurting from the sugar. I can't imagine eating four massive cinnamon rolls. And at only a dainty 3,760 calories as well!


----------



## Angry New Ager (Oct 22, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 981795
> 
> View attachment 981797
> 
> ...


Dear god. According to Cinnabon's nutritional information, each of the four rolls in that box contain 940 calories. So that's 3760 calories right there, plus maybe 350 in the pretzel--she topped 4000 calories in those snacks (and you know she ate everything within a few hours of buying it), plus her deep-fried and sugary-sauced lunch, plus whatever sugary beetus drinks she washed it all down with.

This porker has a serious death wish.

ETA: And that satiny black top looks like an actual garbage bag, which makes me want to know where she got it because Richard "Terra" Jones really, really needs to add it to his wardrobe.


----------



## A borscht-on (Oct 22, 2019)

"One for me, one for Bibi, one for his sister, and there's a fourth one we can all split or something."


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Oct 22, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 981795
> 
> View attachment 981797
> 
> ...


Dear Lord she looks like Mama June before the weight loss in the last picture.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 22, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Omg that thumbnail
> *SHOPPING MALL VLOG AND HAUL! CINNABON, BATH AND BODY WORKS AND MR. PRETZEL!*



i'm a minute in.  what an obnoxious c word.  at the mall entrance fucks with her much more attractive sister then calls (lmao) a fire truck a train.  her family corrects her.

two minutes in: puppy farm.  animal lover that she is.  mom chimes in while looking at jack russel terrier pups, in the most stereotypically canuck accent ever "_a pretty one 'eeeeh_!"

5 minutes in: shitty MAC haul, oh wait it's more food.  A "huge soft pretzel".  She is really upset she didn't eat it right away you can tell it was a sacrifice.  Oh, she's putting it away again, rainbow signs kiwis.
her water she forgot, it was in her bag.  she needs body wash, holy shit when you just transcribe it's bonkers how she doesn't edit.  shower gels.  heavy breathing. 

7 minutes: Cinnabuns.  She "never gets them".  Sure.  Too high cal she says.  "keep walking".  She (lol) got 4.  4.  ha.  When she goes she goes.   You can't make this up THEY GAVE HER EXTRA ICING...

...on accident right, come on.

oh, Bibi and his sister will split one.  this is just so cliche christ. 

so anways guys, she almost bought a popcorn popper.  she has an eye doc appointment tmr.  her vision has "gotten worse" (probably glaucoma from obesity)

she's really tired, her pants are really tight, wonder why.  bibi is sleeping.  they are going to watch TV.  heavy breathing.  she wants to do a new question and answer, there's a lot of "new guys", which she makes sound creepy as shit given the feeder overtones.



Spoiler: Real disciplined eater











Spoiler: cheesy dildo


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Oct 22, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Omg that thumbnail
> *SHOPPING MALL VLOG AND HAUL! CINNABON, BATH AND BODY WORKS AND MR. PRETZEL!*



Eats fast food on a regular basis for several weeks, eats a shit ton of cheese... "My pants are getting a little bit tight, tee=hee!"


----------



## weaselhat (Oct 22, 2019)

AlabamaWhitman said:


> "So I think I'm gonna...um...hand out candy this year. Yeah. Might do that" as her eyes shift wildly. But she doesn't remember if kids have ever come to the door. How long has this bitch lived in that place? She's so full of shit. "I would hate to have all that candy left over" no you are trying to set yourself up to have candy left over. Can't wait for the binge babyyy


You know she ate it all before the first one  even rung the door bell.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Oct 22, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Omg that thumbnail
> *SHOPPING MALL VLOG AND HAUL! CINNABON, BATH AND BODY WORKS AND MR. PRETZEL!*



CINNABON AND MR. PRETZEL HAUL I am losing my fucking MIND hahahahaha this bitch

To be fair, Cinnabon is the most incredible disgusting food you could ever possibly consume. I have never in my life heard of anyone getting a 4-pack. Its just not the same. Chantal is going to eat them all at once, its obvious.


----------



## CHINARED (Oct 23, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Jabba unfollowed every last one of the feeder accounts/SSBBW porn accounts on IG.


Did she turn off comments or am I just blocked from commenting?


----------



## SassyAndMorbidlyObese (Oct 23, 2019)

A borscht-on said:


> "One for me, one for Bibi, one for his sister, and there's a fourth one we can all split or something."


This shit cracks me up.  Does she really believe anyone thinks she is sharing that cake size box of cinnamon rolls?


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Oct 23, 2019)

Archive of SHOPPING MALL VLOG AND HAUL! CINNABON, BATH AND BODY WORKS AND MR. PRETZEL! 10/23/19




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Oct 23, 2019)

Ellana said:


> View attachment 981777View attachment 981776
> Original and edited community post. Oh no, Chantal is starting to become bothered...



I bet the last time Chantel had sex was over 10 years ago. Break out the cheese, lads.


----------



## literally low-key (Oct 23, 2019)

So reminiscent of Amberlynn.

The bank won't let me spend my own money.

Other mukbangers tell crime stories, why get on me?


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Oct 23, 2019)

Cin


AlabamaWhitman said:


> CINNABON AND MR. PRETZEL HAUL I am losing my fucking MIND hahahahaha this bitch
> 
> To be fair, Cinnabon is the most incredible disgusting food you could ever possibly consume. I have never in my life heard of anyone getting a 4-pack. Its just not the same. Chantal is going to eat them all at once, its obvious.


Cinnabon is the place you go to at the airport, because your flight is getting ready to board & the line at Starbucks or Dunkin Donuts is too long to wait in. 

She mentions going to the eye doctor tomorrow. Diabetes is probably stealing her eyesight.


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 23, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> ETA:
> View attachment 981798



Eye doctor? I wonder why? It couldn’t be all the fat surrounding her eyes, could it?

Look close. I’ve never seen eyes so surrounded by fat that it separates the bridge of your nose from your forehead. It’s very Tammy Stanton-esqe, only Tammy’s is from her forehead, not her eyeballs. Gross.

As an aside, I went to Gucci recently and saw the sunglasses on display that Chantel used to wear fakes of-the big ones with the crystals? Even if I’d liked them (I don’t) I could never have bought them after seeing Chantel wear the cheap plastic version with missing crystals. However, after seeing what’s happening to her eyes, I do think big sunglasses are good-anything to cover those hideous things up. Her eyes have always been ugly but now they are in Halloween category.

It’s true, the eyes are the windows to the soul. Chantel’s windows are covered with fat curtains.  And tbh, seeing her soul would be horrifying.


----------



## Strine (Oct 23, 2019)

Her vision has probably degenerated from the strain of staying up all night and policing her comment section on a tiny phone screen, which would destroy anybody's vision quicksmart. Also, you know, beetus. If she gets a prescription from the optometrist, she'll say it was because all the diet books she "reads" (and all the literature in her illustrious uni career) wore her eyes out.

One thing's for sure: if she ends up with glasses, she'll get the most Dame Edna frames she can find to try to minimise her fat head, and we'll get glamorous catfish selfies with her chins out of frame with eight filters applied to make her shit-brown fat-hooded insect eyes look hazel. I don't know what the arms of the glasses will rest on though, since her ears haven't been seen for six months now.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Oct 23, 2019)

I had thought it was old eyeliner at first but her eyes are getting little creases in the inner corners because they're getting so fat.


----------



## Who Now (Oct 23, 2019)

Nice Chantal. Your sister obviously did not want to be in your vlog but you just nervously laughed and then put her in anyway.  Your little acts of jealous revenge I guess.
Also, all great youtubers chew gum while vlogging. It makes the sound so much more appealing as they can't hold the camera steady while walking so it doesn't waddle with your ass back and forth.  

And if you are so body positive and not going to hide any longer, what is the point of lying by saying you are only going to eat one roll? You and your audience both know its just not true. Why lie? You are on a new kick to be your authentic self no matter the feedback, right?


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Oct 23, 2019)

So her vision has gotten worse? Hmmm...



Spoiler



_*Diabetic eye* disease is a group of *eye*problems that can affect people with *diabetes*. These conditions include *diabetic* retinopathy, *diabetic* macular edema, cataracts, and glaucoma. Over time, *diabetes* can cause damage to your *eyes* that can lead to poor vision or even blindness._



Enjoy those cinnamon buns, gorl.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Oct 23, 2019)

Smacking her gum like a cow chewing her cud.

Everyone else is wearing winter coats and she's wearing her garbage bag shirt.

What is so funny? She's cackling more than a laugh track on a prime time "comedy"


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 23, 2019)

She made the eye doctor appointment when she burst that blood vessel in her eye, remember?

She claimed it was from a sneeze, but I think it was a result of a forceful SHH!


----------



## Beluga (Oct 23, 2019)

She was about to spend 160$ on Mac's makeup. I repeat, she was about to spend _one hundred and sixty fucking dollars_ on makeup she sometimes wears. Oh but you guys, she would have gotten some glitter for free!! How could you pass up this amazing chance?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 23, 2019)

Why waste money on makeup if you never go out anywhere other than the park or the mall? And it’s not like anyone is gonna see anything beyond your monstrous body.


----------



## RandomLurker (Oct 23, 2019)

Chantard's latest chimpout


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 23, 2019)

lmao, did Callie come for her again over this true crime video? 

As in, "Jeffrey Dahmer wasn't as bad as Shaquana Jefferson" Callie?


----------



## RandomLurker (Oct 23, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> lmao, did Callie come for her again over this true crime video?
> 
> As in, "Jeffrey Dahmer wasn't as bad as Shaquana Jefferson" Callie?


Yep, that's the one. 

...ANNNND ITS GONE. Community post has been purged.


----------



## Beluga (Oct 23, 2019)

I haven't watched the other mukbanger's video (and I don't intend to, to be honest) so I can't comment on that, but what I don't like about Chantal's "mukbangs + let's talk about serial killers" format is the complete lack of empathy towards the victims and her shit storytelling. In general I don't find it a good format at all, but at the end of the day she can do whatever videos she wants. I'll still be here to point and laugh at her absolute ridiculousness. Especially when she thinks every comment that slightly criticizes her is harassment, that shit never gets old.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 23, 2019)

I think criticizing her for talking about true crime shit is pretty re.tarded and it is actually people grasping at straws. True crime and serial killer junkies are becoming horribly normalized, especially among basic bitches. For fucks sake, the new season of AHS features a hot as hell Richard Ramirez. It's not like some fat cunt wheezing her way through a wheel of cheese while regurgitating what she read on Wikipedia is any more disrespectful than the endless jokes suicide cults garner in pop culture. The point where it becomes alarming to me is how apathetic Chintal is to suffering. She clearly doesn't think of these people as humans. It's the same weird sociopath mindset that led her to watching videos of animals being violently slaughtered to try and guilt herself out of eating meat, or casually discussing watching 9/11 jumpers footage over and over. She's gross, and I think she gets off to this shit.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 23, 2019)

Beluga said:


> I haven't watched the other mukbanger's video (and I don't intend to, to be honest) so I can't comment on that, but what I don't like about Chantal's "mukbangs + let's talk about serial killers" format is the complete lack of empathy towards the victims and her shit storytelling. In general I don't find it a good format at all, but at the end of the day she can do whatever videos she wants. I'll still be here to point and laugh at her absolute ridiculousness. Especially when she thinks every comment that slightly criticizes her is harassment, that shit never gets old.



Overall I'd agree but Heaven's Gate is an exception and the reaction that people are having to her video is just stupid and tbh it feels like a lot of people are gaslighting her. Heaven's Gate has always been a joke. It was a meme when it happened; it was a meme before the word "meme" existed. How many Heaven's Gate jokes has the Simpsons done? How many SNL skits,  or Conan O'Brien jokes? etc.

I think that whenever Chantal does anything remotely offensive it's like blood in the water and the sharks are on her because they can't attack her so easily for what is most consistently offensive about her: she's a disgusting fat pig with appalling table manners and a nasty attitude. Also I think these reaction channels are thirsty because Amberlynn hasn't been uploading much.


----------



## Pizza Steve (Oct 23, 2019)

Callie is been so over dramatic about the video. She actually cuts herself off mid reaction to go live for a fucking hour and a half to sperg over the 1 photo of someone’s shoes. Was Chantal piss poor at talking about Heavens Gate? Fuck yeh the biggest snoozefest ever. But ffs Callie and the spergs in the comments section need to get a grip


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Oct 23, 2019)

If you're going to be stupid and put out a call to report someone in your video, you kinda deserve it reported back. Nothing better than a crazed, hangry Chantal on the warpath though.


----------



## raritycunt (Oct 23, 2019)

Oh Chantal, watching your try to gain popularity and interest in your videos only to have everyone tell you what an insensitive cunt you are is hilarious to me. It’s like that one person who tags along after a group of friends and anytime they try to tell a story or a joke they’re ignored or looked at like a total weirdo.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 23, 2019)

thejackal said:


> View attachment 981819


She's so far gone that she talks about resisting the bright lights of fast food outlets like a paedophile would describe the uncontrollable feelings they get around school playgrounds. Absolute degeneracy.

The more she screeches about what a lowkey moderate and lifestyle philosopher she is on IG the funnier it becomes. She would fuck a stray dog if it took her to Panera Bread afterwards.


----------



## 4Macie (Oct 23, 2019)

I like how she sees comments calling her out for lying about her diet plans and thinks “I need to stop telling people my diet plans. That’s too private” instead of “oh shit they’re right, I need to start eating healthy like I promised”


----------



## Whatthefuck (Oct 23, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Overall I'd agree but Heaven's Gate is an exception and the reaction that people are having to her video is just stupid and tbh it feels like a lot of people are gaslighting her. Heaven's Gate has always been a joke. It was a meme when it happened; it was a meme before the word "meme" existed. How many Heaven's Gate jokes has the Simpsons done? How many SNL skits,  or Conan O'Brien jokes? etc.
> 
> I think that whenever Chantal does anything remotely offensive it's like blood in the water and the sharks are on her because they can't attack her so easily for what is most consistently offensive about her: she's a disgusting fat pig with appalling table manners and a nasty attitude. Also I think these reaction channels are thirsty because Amberlynn hasn't been uploading much.


I get what you're saying. It's the same thing as the expression that someone drank the kool-aid. It becomes a meme, but I will say this. I've seen true crime creators who explored the actual people and how they got involved and how the whole thing evolved into what it became. That was interesting and shared information that I wasn't aware of. She wasn't stuffing cheese in her maw while doing it, but I don't think it would have really bothered me. The difference is that you could tell that she put effort into research and actually explored the topic. Chantal comes off as disrespectful because you can tell she probably has the Wikipedia page up and is just reading off of it with no further thought or preparation. 

I agree it's a silly thing to nit pick about, but I can see why it came off as disrespectful to the topic if nothing else.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 23, 2019)

To be fair, attacking her when she’s done nothing wrong only gives her ammunition to shot down heydurs when she actually does something bad. Save your rotten tomatoes for the pre- and post-surgery chimpouts. They will come in abundance.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Oct 23, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> To be fair, attacking her when she’s done nothing wrong only gives her ammunition to shot down heydurs when she actually does something bad. Save your rotten tomatoes for the pre- and post-surgery chimpouts. They will come in abundance.


I suppose that's my point. I mean, it's Chantal. Did anyone actually expect preparation, effort, and empathy from her? If so, you may be the bigger cow.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 23, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Omg that thumbnail
> *SHOPPING MALL VLOG AND HAUL! CINNABON, BATH AND BODY WORKS AND MR. PRETZEL!*


If I didn't know better, I'd would have said that top she's wearing (that she bought for Thanksgiving) was once her garbage bag backdrop from a while ago. Her sister had a jacket & scarf on, while she walked around in the cold rain with her garbage bag blouse? Wow.

We all know she isn't sharing those Cinnabons with anyone. Anything worth being fat for is all for her & no one else.

Those community posts she deleted about her Heavens Gate stuff were pretty funny. I couldn't care less about that story or the fact she ate cheese while telling it, but I am amused others reported her & were offended.
She is a bitch to everyone who won't kiss her ass, so she deserves everything she gets. Let you-tube sort it out. But I don't feel sorry for her at all. Typical Chantal who can't be the one to just let things alone, had to again threaten other channels. This is why she gets the hate she does. She made herself a target & now has to deal with the aftermath. 

Her pre-surgey diet is going well. She just might gain another 10 pounds or so before November 20th.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 23, 2019)

she’s 100% committed to fat fetish/feeder videos. The types and amounts of food she’s eating make it obvious but mentioning “her pants are getting tight tee hee” is the feeder equivalent of “my panties are wet.” 

She was too childish and lazy to try and lose weight for YT but she will do great eating herself into immobility for YT views. It really is her destiny, the only career she can handle. I mean why not? She was going to do it anyway, why not film it so creepy old dudes can furiously masturbate to it and make a few bucks. 

Chantel can be the farms’ female version of Chance Carmichael


----------



## PatTraverse (Oct 23, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> I think criticizing her for talking about true crime shit is pretty re.tarded and it is actually people grasping at straws. True crime and serial killer junkies are becoming horribly normalized, especially among basic bitches. For fucks sake, the new season of AHS features a hot as hell Richard Ramirez. It's not like some fat cunt wheezing her way through a wheel of cheese while regurgitating what she read on Wikipedia is any more disrespectful than the endless jokes suicide cults garner in pop culture. The point where it becomes alarming to me is how apathetic Chintal is to suffering. She clearly doesn't think of these people as humans. It's the same weird sociopath mindset that led her to watching videos of animals being violently slaughtered to try and guilt herself out of eating meat, or casually discussing watching 9/11 jumpers footage over and over. She's gross, and I think she gets off to this shit.


Chantal could care less about anyone but herself. Murder victims, animals going to the slaughter, 9/11 jumpers, that distressed lady she saw and mocked at the "psych emerge"... Those are all living beings that she considers more unfortunate and/or beneath her. They are just used to feel better about her own lot in life and feel less pathetic for a moment.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 23, 2019)

Every other fat person than herself is also hilarious to her, eg. her watching My 600lb Life. Our gorl is fuelled by spite, or at least it makes her feel better about herself (hasn't she said this about her detractors  ).


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Oct 23, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> It's the same thing as the expression that someone drank the kool-aid.


If Chantal had been at Jonestown it would have ended differently. She would have fought her way to the front of the line and drank all the grape Kool-Aid. Also, what I think set her off was her video initially was demonetized. People are fucking with her binge money. She couldn't care less about perceptions of bad taste or other people's feelings. Much like our gorl Big AL, she might be raking in the shekels, but there is no savings or putting anything back into "the business". It's simply fueling the hedonism. Only a glimpse do the masses get.  Enough to eat for 5 for another day. The rest of the time is spent hemorrhaging money on fast food and useless crap in a futile effort to feel less empty. She definitely values money over integrity.  Integrity won't get you 5 Guys with extra mayo for dipping.


----------



## A borscht-on (Oct 23, 2019)

Beluga said:


> She was about to spend 160$ on Mac's makeup. I repeat, she was about to spend _one hundred and sixty fucking dollars_ on makeup she sometimes wears. Oh but you guys, she would have gotten some glitter for free!! How could you pass up this amazing chance?


Chantal works things out in her mind so well, she wanted to spend $160 on makeup to get a tube of free glitter.  This 35-year old really wants glitter.  I guess we now know her Hallowe'en costume plans: a mastodon-sized Christmas tree ball ornament.  I can get behind that.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 23, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> She's so far gone that she talks about resisting the bright lights of fast food outlets like a paedophile would describe the uncontrollable feelings they get around school playgrounds. Absolute degeneracy.
> 
> The more she screeches about what a lowkey moderate and lifestyle philosopher she is on IG the funnier it becomes. She would fuck a stray dog if it took her to Panera Bread afterwards.



oh indeed.  one of her best chantalisms is her frequent comparison of fast food to heroin.    she has mentioned numerous times how hard it is to resist fast food when those "bright flashing signs" are calling to her and she asks us to consider how drug addicts would cope if "heroin was advertised like fast food".


----------



## Casket Base (Oct 23, 2019)

thejackal said:


> one of her best chantalisms is her frequent comparison of fast food to heroin



Now all I can imagine is Chantal melting down some Arby's shake in a bent spoon. Question is could she find her own veins?


----------



## Beluga (Oct 23, 2019)

Casket Base said:


> Now all I can imagine is Chantal melting down some Arby's shake in a bent spoon. Question is could she find her own veins?


Short answer: no.

Long answer: she lost a Pringles' cap in one of her fat rolls many lbs ago, she probably hasn't been able to look at her genitals and armpits in years, AND she can't even tie her own shoes anymore. I'd say that's a big ass fat no. Tee-hee.


----------



## DongMiguel (Oct 23, 2019)

I have no problem with Chantal doing her true crime videos. I will say that, on the whole, she lacks tact when discussing pretty brutal, and often pretty sad, situations while stuffing her face. But whatever.

My issue is how she tells these stories. She is a horrible storyteller. There's long gaps of her just chewing, she loses her train of thought really quickly, there's no consistency and much of what she says is directly lifted from other sources. It's just fucking lazy. If she actually took the effort to write out a script (which she has done in the past, but not recently) and invested energy into these stories, I think she could make it work ... but as is, there's nothing substantive or enjoyable about her true crime stories.


----------



## Smiling Honeybadger (Oct 23, 2019)

I agree that it is pretty idiotic to attack Chantal for attempting a True Crime Segment while stuffing her face with cheese. There are True Crime Podcasts run by boozed up suburban housewives. 

What was certainly a sight to behold was how horribly she is at trying to tell a story. It was just: Cult...munch...munch.... Mass suicide... Tehehe....munch, munch,munch, pumpkin spice cheese.

For someone who loves to creep herself out with Netflix shows that was really weak. But you could tell where her mind really was. The gigantic cheese hoard. 

Made me wonder if there are already brains of morbidly obese people collected? For science. Like with brains of alcoholics, meth addicts, Alzheimer's patients? I can't help but imagining Chantal's brain covered in a thick layer of lard.... With ranch dressing and gravy.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 23, 2019)

It's hard to do true crime well, the disingenuous Tess Holliday slack-jawed "oh how sad" thumbnail expressions done by the basic girls who are most successful at this content bugs me every time I see it. Kardashian contour, visible chest tattoo protruding, fat. Chantal is surprisingly close to the standards of a Kendall Rae.

I agree that the primary issue with Chantal doing this is she can't make it interesting, it's just a prop, and unlike her own stories it's less funny to pick holes in a badly told serial killer Wikipedia reading.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Oct 23, 2019)

Kamov Ka-52 said:


> Archive of SHOPPING MALL VLOG AND HAUL! CINNABON, BATH AND BODY WORKS AND MR. PRETZEL! 10/23/19
> View attachment 981867


I  heard her mention that she removes the handles on her plastic grocery bags because of Sam. I guess he gets the handles stuck over his head and freaks out like most cats. While she is being a good cat mom for that, i think this boring ass video could have used a few seconds of Sam running around trying to escape the flapping plastic monster he thinks is about to kill him. Way to bore all your new subscribers to death Chantal!


----------



## Sleepy Chickens (Oct 23, 2019)

I’m a little late but Miss Chin, the 367lb heroine, states diets “make her gain weight” so she’s gonna continue to binge and gorge so fuck youuu. Note that she’s also not gained a pound in years, through multiple diets, of course. Bitch thinks shes got Shrodinger’s gravity or something. 

And yeah, people are often grasping to flame her. But as the ongoing narrative of this cow is all gaslighting, all the time, of both herself and her audience, she deserves every single call out, IMO. Not likely she will ever understand them beyond a 5 year old mentality of “they can do it why can’t I” but the fuel to the fire gives us the chimpouts we deserve. So, flame on to the re.tarded YT white trash possè that gangs up on her. Let it burn.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 23, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> I  heard her mention that she removes the handles on her plastic grocery bags because of Sam. I guess he gets the handles stuck over his head and freaks out like most cats.


And of course, "unpacking and putting the bags away" is extremely far from a realistic goal for Chantal, who probably needs 2 hours of Netflix to recover from her strenuous supermarket drive.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 23, 2019)

It's so annoying when she and ALR compare themselves to successful YouTubers and screech, "How come they don't get hate?" 

So her ophthalmologist appointment is today. Let's see if she can pronounce that one. I wonder if one of those 5X seats will be open for her to sit in. I wonder how many fast food meals she'll have to consume on the drive home to soothe her anxiety about leaving the house and talking to a human. I hope the doctor mentions her weight.

God, she's so disgusting. I can't wait for surgery day.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 23, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> It's less body shaming and more, uh,  give-a-fuck shaming? Because Charlie Gorilla is actively trying to be healthier so lol she must be MISERABLE because what a living hell it must be to actually take care of yourself amirite.
> 
> Sour grapes, in other words. Chantal being a bitter bitch as always.



Just remembering the time when her doctor told her to count how many strawberries she ate (like some goddamn _anorexic, _amirite?) and how she ragequit the diet because it "felt like punishment".




RandomLurker said:


> Chantard's latest chimpout



How does this cunt STILL not understand what fair use is? 'Fair use' as a concept has NOTHING to do with whether the commentary hurts your feelings. Gawd.

Of all her many instances of stupidity, I alternate being annoyed and being entertained by this nugget of dumb in particular. It just reminds me of a not-too-bright child wailing that it's not faaaaaaiiirrrrr that the other kids don't want to play with them just because they're bullies who happen to shit themselves on the regular.


So unfaaaaiiirrr no one wants to be her friend.

edit: typo


----------



## Punkinsplice (Oct 23, 2019)

What really bothers her is that reaction channels often get more views that her own videos, which she has bitched about before. "It's so unfair!" She has the same hissy fit every time she gets her feelings hurt by commentary or satire. She gets her ass up (figuratively) over a reaction video, threaten to strike, gets called out, goes through with the false strike, then retracts it with some lame, transparent explanation. Every. Single. Time. She needs to do something new.


----------



## Henessey (Oct 23, 2019)

Oldie, but recently I have been lurking more because everytime I want to say something about Jabba, all I can get out is Chantal is an idiot.....I cant even form the words to describe her greediness. 

Anyways, I think the reaction channels are now reaching (and in my opinion being snowflakes) by shaming her for speaking about the mass suicide. It's public information and she does introduce the topic before speaking about it. If it wasn't my cup of tea, I log off. 
I watched the video and it wasn't even detailed. She skimmed and kinda made it boring... very boring .
Chantal has made it clear from the beginning that she was creepy and boundless....so I don't get the "feelings" all of sudden.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Oct 23, 2019)

Henessey said:


> Oldie, but recently I have been lurking more because everytime I want to say something about Jabba, all I can get out is Chantal is an idiot.....I cant even form the words to describe her greediness.
> 
> Anyways, I think the reaction channels are now reaching (and in my opinion being snowflakes) by shaming her for speaking about the mass suicide. It's public information and she does introduce the topic before speaking about it. If it wasn't my cup of tea, I log off.
> I watched the video and it wasn't even detailed. She skimmed and kinda made it boring... very boring .
> Chantal has made it clear from the beginning that she was creepy and boundless....so I don't get the "feelings" all of sudden.


i think reaction channels are starting to panic because the cows are getting boring and these channels can only continue to be relevant and draw views when the cows are giving milk. Good thing most of them (reaction/commentary YTers) have day jobs, but I am sure the attention and views have spoiled them too. Our outrage culture doesn't help, either. People gotta be butthurt to feel alive these days!


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 23, 2019)

Ugh... imma do a lil recap/breakdown of what’s going on cos the reaction channels are really reaching, other random civilians are involving themselves and this shit is all sooooo dumb, but it kinda concerns Chantal....



Spoiler: HeavensGate-Gate



So... when Chantal posted the cemetery cheese mukbang, immediately MichaelBPetty was hitting up his Twitter and his followers and acting outraged beyond belief. Many of his followers responded by reporting the video.


Spoiler: MichaelBePetty Tweets




 



The next day. This dumb Lyfe of a free spirit broad is recording a reaction video to the cheese cemetery mukbang, she allegedly comes to the point where a dead body is shown for the first time and she stops recording to go live and proceeds to shriek and scream on her livestream for over AN HOUR that she is not going to allow Chantal to put her channel at risk by showing dead bodies on her channel, and she tells her subscribers that what Chantal has done is the same as what Logan Paul did by showing the dead body in the forest.


Spoiler: Lyfe of a free spirit - Youtube videos















so obviously, this all came to Chantals attention,and she proceeded to Post a community post bitching that other you tubers are able to report on true crime without getting the kind of backlash that she is getting. She edits her community post to alert people that although she had been reported and had her video demonetised, that youtube had reversed the decision. On her community post, this random ratchet ass chick called “Shanny For Christ” reached out to Chantal on the post and offered to defend her honour essentially.


Spoiler: Community post + Shanny For Christ



 



So....couple hours ago, Shanny For Christ made a bunch of “clapback” videos aimed at Charlie Gold and Lyfe:


Spoiler: Shanny For Christ Videos















During the commission of one of her videos, she makes the ever wise decision to announce that she “unlike Chantal, isn’t scared of being labelled a racist”



			Twitter
		


Since Shanny released those videos, Lyfe, Charlie and their respective followers are making a song and dance about it, linking this woman’s actions to Chantal and making this whole thing about race. They have been tagging youtube on Twitter and riling up their fans and it looks like they are going to keep making a big deal out of this and there will be more foolishness to come...



Spoiler: Charlie/Lyfe tweets










TL;DR: A bunch of dumb bitches are doing dumb shit.

Edited: Various typos.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Oct 23, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> TL;DR: A bunch of dumb bitches are doing dumb shit.



People who run reaction channels and the people who take them seriously are borderline lolcows at very best? I for one am absolutely shocked! Shocked I say!


----------



## Whatthefuck (Oct 23, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Ugh... imma do a lil recap/breakdown of what’s going on cos the reaction channels are really reaching, other random civilians are involving themselves and this shit all is sooooo dumb, but it kinda concerns Chantal....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goddamn, I though Milo Yiannopoulous vs. the Furries was the most concentrated 'tism there was, but here we are. We are getting all kinds of budding new cows out of this one,


----------



## weaselhat (Oct 23, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Ugh... imma do a lil recap/breakdown of what’s going on cos the reaction channels are really reaching, other random civilians are involving themselves and this shit all is sooooo dumb, but it kinda concerns Chantal....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I was Chantal, thank God I'm not, but if I was, I'd consider it mission accomplished that I got a bunch of re*tards to sperge on the youtubes about my boring ass cheese video.   Also, I thought that nike shoe "just do it" joke was fucking hilarious.  But I'm a morbid bitch.  so...


----------



## irishAzoth (Oct 23, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Ugh... imma do a lil recap/breakdown of what’s going on cos the reaction channels are really reaching, other random civilians are involving themselves and this shit all is sooooo dumb, but it kinda concerns Chantal....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hayder nation is sure building up quite a rogue gallery 
Like seriously Chantal's Defenders(need a better super villainy name Foodie Squad?) look like some of the ugliest troglodytes on the internet and seem like some of the stupidest cows as well


----------



## Princess Ariel (Oct 23, 2019)

RandomLurker said:


> Yep, that's the one.
> 
> ...ANNNND ITS GONE. Community post has been purged.



Probably because the re.tard realized no one actually encouraged their followers to report the video. She just assumed that since she views any negative attention as an attack.

Edit: Also, whatever happened to suicide being so tragic and shit to Chantal when it came to the Julie Terryberry fiasco? Back when she was super triggered at the Farms for daring to have a thread about our gorl, then Julie Terryberry self deleted and all of a sudden we’re evil monsters that caused her death and it’s no joke, the Farms must be stopped etc etc blah blah???
If anything I thought the reaction channels would be mad about her blatant hypocrisy, not that she made some morbid jokes and showed covered dead body photos.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 23, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Ugh... imma do a lil recap/breakdown of what’s going on cos the reaction channels are really reaching, other random civilians are involving themselves and this shit all is sooooo dumb, but it kinda concerns Chantal....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing.

I am amazed.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 23, 2019)

Shanny for Christ is a fucking cow. She has BPD (surprise!) and constantly gets drunk and/or high and films herself complaining about her black ex husband. He has his own religious YT channel, and is constantly at "war" with her. It's not entertaining, and just really stupid. Her current boyfriend is a huge pothead and he tried to start a YT channel too. She has kids, but they're obviously not even mentioned during any of her hours-long daily videos.

Last I heard, she got separated from her boyfriend legally because of domestic violence. She was in a hotel for a while, and then living somewhere other than her house. I think the boyfriend was still living at her house with the kids. She cried on livestream every day because she was so lonely and sad without him. But she is the one that called the cops on him numerous times. And I'm sure the borderline bitch caused every single one of their fights. Looks like they're back together now.

She's a big fat cow and sounds milky, but she's really not entertaining at all, IMO.


----------



## irishAzoth (Oct 23, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Shanny for Christ is a fucking cow. She has BPD (surprise!) and constantly gets drunk and/or high and films herself complaining about her black ex husband. He has his own religious YT channel, and is constantly at "war" with her. It's not entertaining, and just really stupid. Her current boyfriend is a huge pothead and he tried to start a YT channel too. She has kids, but they're obviously not even mentioned during any of her hours-long daily videos.
> 
> Last I heard, she got separated from her boyfriend legally because of domestic violence. She was in a hotel for a while, and then living somewhere other than her house. I think the boyfriend was still living at her house with the kids. She cried on livestream every day because she was so lonely and sad without him. But she is the one that called the cops on him numerous times. And I'm sure the borderline bitch caused every single one of their fights. Looks like they're back together now.
> 
> She's a big fat cow and sounds milky, but she's really not entertaining at all, IMO.


She seems like a sad old cow in that "Why I am borderline" livestream she still has up. In it she clearly states having mommy issues and was suicidal. All the comments on her video make fun of her too so you know she's not long for this world.
Great group of supporters Chantal, all your fans are as fat and miserable as you. Good stuff gorl!!


----------



## ADHD (Oct 23, 2019)

How many of these people crying over her talking about Heaven's Gate were even old enough to know about it when it actually happened?


----------



## Punkinsplice (Oct 23, 2019)

Heaven's Gate has been the butt of dark humor almost from the start, like a couple weeks after the media coverage died down. I thought the joke was funny too, tbh.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 23, 2019)

The Nike joke has been floating around since it happened in the 90s. The reaction idiots are pearl clutching. None of them actually give a shit about 40 loonies that killed themselves so they could join the aliens. They were crazy, but they did it willingly... it wasn't like a Jonestown situation where 900 people were more or less murdered by a maniac. I don't know why they're even doing this. If they would have just shut up and waited a day or two, the fat bitch would have put something out worthy of actually being irate over.


----------



## ricecake (Oct 23, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> The Nike joke has been floating around since it happened in the 90s. The reaction idiots are pearl clutching. None of them actually give a shit about 40 loonies that killed themselves so they could join the aliens. They were crazy, but they did it willingly... it wasn't like a Jonestown situation where 900 people were more or less murdered by a maniac. I don't know why they're even doing this. If they would have just shut up and waited a day or two, the fat bitch would have put something out worthy of actually being irate over.


Exactly my thoughts. There's nothing really creepy about it; these people were fucking hyped about the mass suicide. They left goodbye videos in which they are all smiles and cracking jokes and shit. I guess walking into a room of 40 dead people is creepy, though I'd say it's more tragic, but HG is lacking the "unexpected," "random" and "inexplicable" elements that truly make something creepy.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Oct 23, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> The Nike joke has been floating around since it happened in the 90s. The reaction idiots are pearl clutching. None of them actually give a shit about 40 loonies that killed themselves so they could join the aliens. They were crazy, but they did it willingly... it wasn't like a Jonestown situation where 900 people were more or less murdered by a maniac. I don't know why they're even doing this. If they would have just shut up and waited a day or two, the fat bitch would have put something out worthy of actually being irate over.



I mean, if she had started cracking jokes about Jonestown, I would have been sufficiently disgusted, because that was a mass murder, not a mass suicide.  The Heavens Gate people planned their deaths and were eager to go.  So while jokes are maybe a touch cringey, they're hardly worth this overblown outrage.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 23, 2019)

It's just the same old stuff, really. Michael being an alarmist idiot, grasping at straws and projecting, and the other reaction channels copying him.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 23, 2019)

She’s postponed her burger binge with Peetz:


----------



## Turd Blossom (Oct 23, 2019)

irishAzoth said:


> Chantal's Defenders(*need a better super villainy name Foodie Squad*?) look like some of the ugliest troglodytes on the internet


A name for Chantal's defenders? Hmmm..

The Gravy Train?
Beef-n-Cheddar Brigade?
Clot Coterie?
The Fupa Faction?
The Pink Blazer Battalion? (RIP tight Pink Blazer: gone, but not forgotten.)

Edit: She's not uploading her "Binging in the car while Peetz drones about comic books" video tonight? If I recall, it was going to be an unedited video, so they must not have gone. I wonder if our girl was just too exhausted from staying up into the wee hours raging at the internet?


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 23, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> A name for Chantal's defenders? Hmmm..
> 
> The Gravy Train?
> Beef-n-Cheddar Brigade?
> ...



I think Flobby and the Blobs has a nice ring to it. Either a demented 50's band or Chantal and her crew.


----------



## Ellana (Oct 23, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> Edit: She's not uploading her "Binging in the car while Peetz drones about comic books" video tonight? If I recall, it was going to be an unedited video, so they must not have gone. I wonder if our girl was just too exhausted from staying up into the wee hours raging at the internet?


Ah yes. That post has been deleted. Forget that was ever mentioned.



She has delayed/canceled a Peetz video before.


----------



## A Owl (Oct 23, 2019)

Kamov Ka-52 said:


> Archive of SHOPPING MALL VLOG AND HAUL! CINNABON, BATH AND BODY WORKS AND MR. PRETZEL! 10/23/19
> View attachment 981867


So what in the actual fuck is going on with the interaction with the girl around 30 seconds in??


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 23, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> A name for Chantal's defenders? Hmmm..
> 
> The Gravy Train?
> Beef-n-Cheddar Brigade?
> ...


I think "The Enablers" works pretty well.


----------



## BerriesArnold (Oct 23, 2019)

A Owl said:


> So what in the actual fuck is going on with the interaction with the girl around 30 seconds in??


That's her sister. The very one that Chantal claims has a mental problem. Imagine that.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Oct 23, 2019)

Just an fyi: That "ShannyforChrist" is spazzing out about Chantal on a livestream and all the Haydurz (Charlie Gold, Michael B Petty, LyfeofaFreeSpirit, etc..) are all there yelling at her in a gigantic retardfest.




I haven't been watching closely but she's currently shrieking that THEY'RE ALL CUNTS and yelling about Millennials.  Wtf am I watching.
Edit: A couple screenshots of MBP and Charlie Gold in the chat


----------



## sweetie_squad_4_lyfe (Oct 23, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> A name for Chantal's defenders? Hmmm..
> 
> The Gravy Train?
> Beef-n-Cheddar Brigade?
> ...


How about Dingleberry Danglers? Since they hang on her every word.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Oct 23, 2019)

BerriesArnold said:


> That's her sister. The very one that Chantal claims has a mental problem. Imagine that.


I wouldn't be surprised if she did have some mental troubles since she had to spend her youth around Chantal, who was a fat and greedy cunt even in her teen years. But you know what else her sister has? A job, a boyfriend, a gym membership, and other wonderful things. If she does have mental problems she's obviously never let them get in the way of what she wants to do. It makes Chantal's endless excuses all the more hilarious. Chantal can't even upload some of her videos on time, and all she does is slurp sauces and struggle to grunt out a "story time" between bites of greasy globs of fast food.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 23, 2019)

Fat Muslim Amy decides to add her opinion of Chantal's body positivity. It starts at about 15 minutes in. She gives us her psychoanalysis of "sad" Chantal "engorging" herself with too many "mils". She discusses how you can see the shame in Chantal's forehead in her mukbangs.

Somehow, she's still maintaining a weight of 450 without engorging herself or engaging in any shameful behavior like Jabba.

She says she feels she can speak on this because she's taking steps to lose her flesh prison. She decided this last week, I believe, and of course hasn't lost any weight yet. Her own weight regain was just her "hitting a rock in the road".

She concludes the video with a message to Chantal, "You are not okay."


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 23, 2019)

Oh no she DI'UNT! Enjoy your CPS visit Amy


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 23, 2019)

It's honestly hilarious watching all these fat idiots fight with each other. Chantal is a cunt and an idiot, but at least she's being kind of up front (for now) about the fact that all she really wants to go is eat heaps of garbage and munch herself into an early grave. That's what all of these people are clearly doing, in the end.


----------



## sweetie_squad_4_lyfe (Oct 23, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Fat Muslim Amy decides to add her opinion of Chantal's body positivity. It starts at about 15 minutes in. She gives us her psychoanalysis of "sad" Chantal "engorging" herself with too many "mils". She discusses how you can see the shame in Chantal's forehead in her mukbangs.
> 
> Somehow, she's still maintaining a weight of 450 without engorging herself or engaging in any shameful behavior like Jabba.
> 
> ...


Takes one to know one, I guess. Flesh prison is so accurate. Crazy that she acknowledges it yet she let herself get just as fat as Chantal. Isn t gluttony a sin in Islam punishable w a stoning? Or is that just reserved for women who look in the direction of a man who is not her husband?


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 23, 2019)

The middle east is like the bible belt - full of fat fucks. Religion doesn't seem to have any heightened ability to solve this.


----------



## irishAzoth (Oct 23, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> Just an fyi: That "ShannyforChrist" is spazzing out about Chantal on a livestream and all the Haydurz (Charlie Gold, Michael B Petty, LyfeofaFreeSpirit, etc..) are all there yelling at her in a gigantic retardfest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL What a trainwreck. As far as I can tell Shannon is using this for attention she could care a rats ass about Chantal or Amberlynn. Most of the video is her just saying "of coarse you can be racist towards white people you cunts yall are racist" don't even want to archive this because its just two speds preaching their hick agenda


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 23, 2019)

I always get confused by the diehard supporters in her comment section especially the female ones that aren't typical  feeder creeps. So far every Chantal supporter that has shown themself with their own youtube videos has turned out to be, unsurprisingly, fucking bonkers


----------



## headlikeafckngorange (Oct 23, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Ah yes. That post has been deleted. Forget that was ever mentioned.
> View attachment 982903
> She has delayed/canceled a Peetz video before.



Wait she’s asking for suggestions .. so at the time of this post she hadn’t yet gone out to eat. So why the fuck does she have to? Chantal, you can’t come up with a “fun” video idea that doesn’t involve fast food in your car? I mean this seriously. Why not carve pumpkins or something, damn. I mean.. worst comes to worst..they’re edible


----------



## irishAzoth (Oct 23, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> I always get confused by the diehard supporters in her comment section especially the female ones that aren't typical  feeder creeps. So far every Chantal supporter that has shown themself with their own youtube videos has turned out to be, unsurprisingly, fucking bonkers


I don't even most of them even care about her they use her to push their own crazy agenda
so far foodie beauties have all come across as old fat women who gave up a long time ago maybe they feel a connection to Chantal because she has given up as well? I don't know


----------



## DuckSucker (Oct 23, 2019)

sweetie_squad_4_lyfe said:


> Takes one to know one, I guess. Flesh prison is so accurate. Crazy that she acknowledges it yet she let herself get just as fat as Chantal. Isn t gluttony a sin in Islam punishable w a stoning? Or is that just reserved for women who look in the direction of a man who is not her husband?


Dude out of Fat Amy, Chantal, and Amberlyn, Fat Amy is my favorite. She's somehow more ridiculous than either of those two. She has a livestream where she goes literally the fuck off on her own mom, I think even reaching "calling her a fat bitch" moments.

Im drunk so excuse me, but she is rapidly rising up the "funny lolcow" ranks.

Like if Chantal is malicious, this lady is downright vindictive.

Imagine seeing "Amys Weight Loss Journey" on the back window of her fucking Subaru after she throws a handfull of dollar bills and some change at your head and peels out; swerving of the drive-thru with like six Big Macs.

Not even Chantal is that bold.


----------



## CHINARED (Oct 23, 2019)

Here she goes again!








						MAC COSMETICS HAUL! BAD HAIR DON'T CARE LOL
					

#maccosmetics #beautyhaul Hey guys hey!!! So, I ended up going back to the mall this evening to pick up the items from MAC cosmetics! Thanks for watching thi...




					youtu.be


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Oct 23, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> Heaven's Gate has been the butt of dark humor almost from the start, like a couple weeks after the media coverage died down. I thought the joke was funny too, tbh.


SNL had a hilarious fake commercial that showed the bodies under purple sheets and the Nike Decades sneakers poking out, and then it was like, KEDS, the footwear of level-headed Christians. I looked everywhere for a video of it to post but seems to be gone from the internet forever. Erased from history. 

And if you can find a pair of dead stock Nike Decades they're worth about a thousand bucks.


----------



## Casket Base (Oct 23, 2019)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



Archive of "MAC COSMETICS HAUL! BAD HAIR DON'T CARE LOL"
-bad singing
-HEEHEE
-didn't bother brushing her hair
-talks about taking off her bra but totally still has it on
-she went back for the makeup she couldn't get yesterday
-says she's filming "unedited with peetz" and "pumpkin inferno" (w/e that is) tomorrow
-lots of not-Sam beezin' between 3-5 min, including up close shots of his bunghole (lovely)
-admits she doesn't get new mascara until her old stuff makes her eyes itch (eeewww)
-got her free PiNk HoLoGrApHiC gLiTtEr that will totally distract from her fupa
-asks for hair advice "What would look good? Definitely not that pink wig"
-et fin


----------



## JimmyHill'sBlarms (Oct 23, 2019)

Casket Base said:


> View attachment 983123
> Archive of "MAC COSMETICS HAUL! BAD HAIR DON'T CARE LOL"
> -bad singing
> -HEEHEE
> ...




I'd rather watch Sam and BibiJunes beezin' than this mess.


----------



## THOTto (Oct 23, 2019)

I’ll say this, I’ve seen the actual beds and clothes worn by the heavens gate cult. It’s eerie as fuck, and pictures don’t really do it justice.  I’m not gonna say don’t make jokes about it or whatever, it was faggy as hell. But there is a gravity aspect of 39 people killing themseleves that I can understand garners sympathy if only for sheer insanity.  Suicide cults to see aliens is funny as fuck, but unless you have ties to it getting pissy is pointless. I find it ironic that Chantal slowly committing suicide isn’t outraging the people mocking her. This is why you don’t try to pretend you have the moral high ground, you end up talking out both sides of your mouth. 

Oh yeah die fatty


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Oct 24, 2019)

THOTto said:


> I’ll say this, I’ve seen the actual beds and clothes worn by the heavens gate cult. It’s eerie as fuck, and pictures don’t really do it justice.  I’m not gonna say don’t make jokes about it or whatever, it was faggy as hell. But there is a gravity aspect of 39 people killing themseleves that I can understand garners sympathy if only for sheer insanity.  Suicide cults to see aliens is funny as fuck, but unless you have ties to it getting pissy is pointless. I find it ironic that Chantal slowly committing suicide isn’t outraging the people mocking her. This is why you don’t try to pretend you have the moral high ground, you end up talking out both sides of your mouth.
> 
> Oh yeah die fatty


Is there a museum or something? I watched some of Do's instructional videos one night when I couldn't sleep, crazy shit.. I think their website is even still up, at least it was a few years ago. Chantal hardly did any research. Also, are we really meant to take her seriously when she talks about it with her mouth full of all that cheese, barely able to get through a sentence without waiting for her to chew and swallow?


----------



## Jackisnotaname (Oct 24, 2019)

CHINARED said:


> Here she goes again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Casket Base said:


> View attachment 983123
> Archive of "MAC COSMETICS HAUL! BAD HAIR DON'T CARE LOL"
> -bad singing
> -HEEHEE
> ...



So in this video Chantal said that she couldn't afford the makeup. In the other video she had plenty of money but the bank put a limit on the card. So which is the truth?


Also, since she can't even keep the story straight why did Chantal talk about her card being declined at all? The audience never would have known the embarrassing scenario where in her card was declined after she bragged about spoiling her sister and Mom if Chantal had kept the story to herself.


----------



## THOTto (Oct 24, 2019)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> Is there a museum or something? I watched some of Do's instructional videos one night when I couldn't sleep, crazy shit.. I think their website is even still up, at least it was a few years ago. Chantal hardly did any research. Also, are we really meant to take her seriously when she talks about it with her mouth full of all that cheese, barely able to get through a sentence without waiting for her to chew and swallow?


Museum of death, it’s an interesting experience I’ll say that much. It’s the kind of place I’d hope Chantal would steer clear of.  Something about seeing parts of victims bodies (esp the bit covering both Holocaust And child victims) I can’t imagine her HEE HEES would be apperciated.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 24, 2019)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> Is there a museum or something? I watched some of Do's instructional videos one night when I couldn't sleep, crazy shit.. I think their website is even still up, at least it was a few years ago. Chantal hardly did any research. Also, are we really meant to take her seriously when she talks about it with her mouth full of all that cheese, barely able to get through a sentence without waiting for her to chew and swallow?



The website was created months _after_ the mass suicide, so it may have just been someone's attempt at a cash-in tbh, though I can't imagine the site has been a moneymaker for at least 15 years. It is still up, though it's not a secure connection fyi. 

Anyway I don't think Chantal cares about being taken seriously in this way, in fact I think she really doesn't want to be, because then she'd be held to some kind of standard. Which is funny because the bar for true crime channels is already so low. As long as you don't fart and stuff your face on camera you can gain a following especially if you're female.


----------



## Rotogravure (Oct 24, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> The website was created months _after_ the mass suicide, so it may have just been someone's attempt at a cash-in tbh, though I can't imagine the site has been a moneymaker for at least 15 years. It is still up, though it's not a secure connection fyi.



Not to get super offtopicky, but two people stayed behind, updated the website once after the suicides and then... I don't know.

I agree though its a lot of strange hang wringing over this topic. Chantal isn't a great storyteller, but this isn't like, a super taboo subject IMHO.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 24, 2019)

Rotogravure said:


> Not to get super offtopicky, but two people stayed behind, updated the website once after the suicides and then... I don't know.
> 
> I agree though its a lot of strange hang wringing over this topic. Chantal isn't a great storyteller, but this isn't like, a super taboo subject IMHO.



Oh I didn't know that, I was just looking up the WHOIS and it said the site was created in DEC 1997. I did know that people left the house right before it happened to carry on other "missions" for the cult or whatever.

I just can't get over how funny it is that Callie was chimping over how insensitive Chantal is when Callie herself has barely calmed down from her last chimpout where she accused a youtuber who said mean things of being worse than a literal serial killer cannibal rapist. Like what about the families of those victims?? How fucking crazy do you have to be to make CHANTAL look sane in comparison


----------



## welsho (Oct 24, 2019)

DuckSucker said:


> Dude out of Fat Amy, Chantal, and Amberlyn, Fat Amy is my favorite. She's somehow more ridiculous than either of those two. She has a livestream where she goes literally the fuck off on her own mom, I think even reaching "calling her a fat bitch" moments.
> 
> Im drunk so excuse me, but she is rapidly rising up the "funny lolcow" ranks.
> 
> ...


I agree, dear farmer. Amber is 28 year-old toddler, Chantal is a vapid bitch, but Fat Amy is not only uneducated, but just plain stupid and an unmitigated, ragey bitch. The other two are entertaining cows, but Fat Amy is psychotic. She hides it well, but there's a lot of crazy hiding under that he-jab.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Oct 24, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> or casually discussing watching 9/11 jumpers footage over and over. She's gross, and I think she gets off to this shit.



slap a late on me, when the fuck was this?


----------



## Whale Watcher (Oct 24, 2019)

Chantal seems pretty heated for 5:30 AM ...









Can't say I disagree about Charlie though. 
For her to call anyone else's clothes "tent-sized" is absolutely laughable.
And her face really does have a perpetually triggered expression. She's like the epitome of the angry black woman stereotype.


----------



## DaintyChokerGorl (Oct 24, 2019)

There’s quite a bit to unpack here....


----------



## navygreen (Oct 24, 2019)

DaintyChokerGorl said:


> View attachment 983363
> There’s quite a bit to unpack here....



Here's the full community post that response is from, before Chantal inevitably wipes the community tab again~




Combing through Shanny ForChrist's various 'defending Chantal' videos I guess this must be the one being referred to in the community post? But who knows; I'm not about to trawl through >30 minutes of this woman's nonsense to dig deeper.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 24, 2019)

A small proposal - every time Chantal adds a new community post that she might want to deny later, put the Community tab URL into http://archive.md/ and let it do the work. Some people are doing this already, but we're definitely missing some. The archive can be browsed here. I don't know whether this can do IGs as well, but same for that.

Her late night beef-fuelled rage on the tab is hilarious at the moment.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 24, 2019)

Chantal up early threatening channels again. Now it will all start again -she reports channels & people report her for threats. She can't ever get off this merry-go-round.

Chantal is a 35 year old toddler, but when you have nothing else in your life, I guess you-tube drama fills some void. At least if the void has room between all the Whoppers.

A crazed & hungry Chantal is the best Chantal. She's not going to win this game she keeps playing, because no one likes her. And the part she never understands is that not liking her has nothing to do with her weight.

I wonder where she'll stuff herself today? She'll be starved after she reports all the channels who speak her name & deleting her community section again.

Countdown to (fake) surgery: 27 days


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 24, 2019)

She’s taken it to Instagram and tagged Charlie Gold, Amberlynn and some random fat acceptance chick too:


----------



## Who Now (Oct 24, 2019)

I don't really care if she showed dead people; that footage has been around for years. What interests me is, is she prepared to get a copyright strike for using someone else's video? Namely the new organization?  Or  does she think she has a special right to do that to other people using her videos?  hmm



Queen of Moderation said:


> She definitely values money over integrity.



I think for her its more about youtube fame. The money is a bonus. She sees herself as a knowledgeable true crime expert and like with her whatever diet she is pushing at the moment, she is going to educate all of us peons who know nothing. The problem is, she only regurgitates what information is already out there. She brings nothing new; no new facts or insight. Just rehashes what people already know. People that like true crime stories have heard it all, especially older cases. And people who don't like true crime, won't suddenly prick up their ears for Chintal's boring delivery.



Jackisnotaname said:


> why did Chantal talk about her card being declined at all?



I think it was all abour flexing like ALR. "Oh, I've spent so much money today, even the bank couldn't believe it. Tee Hee" . And in her mind, since it happened ot ALR and was vlogged, well gosh darn, Chin can do it too!


----------



## Binge_n_purrrg (Oct 24, 2019)

I don’t know about any of y’all, but this fat crazy bitch has been giving me life recently with her constant mukbangs and the crazy wig. I love when Chantal is in power tard mode giving ZERO fucks and just shoveling the food in. Keep it up Arby’s baby!!!!


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 24, 2019)

navygreen said:


> Combing through Shanny ForChrist's various 'defending Chantal' videos I guess this must be the one being referred to in the community post? But who knows; I'm not about to trawl through >30 minutes of this woman's nonsense to dig deeper.



The context was that you can't speak out against these people or you get called racist. She said she wasn't afraid to get called a racist. That alone was enough to get her called a racist lmao the colored callout coalition (Charlie Gorilla, Beetus Drake and LyfeofaREEEEEEESpirit) absolutely chimped and that was _before_ her livestream even started.


----------



## Beluga (Oct 24, 2019)

I know I'm in the minority here but I'm not really into her chimpouts with other youtubers (in general I don't find Youtube feuds interesting). I love when she chimpouts at people in the comments, "fans" etc. I just hope she keeps up with these videos, shoving everything and anything in sight into her mouth. As always the cats are adorable.

I can't wait to see Chantal's makeup skills and look in tomorrow's video.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 24, 2019)

I like it when her fights with Youtubers make it into her own videos, or causes her to do stupid shit, but I'm fully reliant on people in this thread who are more aware of the other characters in play to document her slapfights in other channels comments sections. She's such a dumb person, she could be making money from these fights if she milked the drama or made videos on it, but she can't even accept what a hormonal nasty beast she is, so keeps it to throwaway community posts that she can delete when her blood pressure goes down again. Just like the Chinese government, if she says it doesn't happen, and chooses to believe this, then it never happened


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Oct 24, 2019)

Aren't her chimpouts what makes her an entertaining lolcow? Almost 1500 pages have been devoted to her and not because she is a fat, balding, uneducated, Canuck with bad taste who scarfs Beef and Cheddars like the apocalypse is nigh. There is always a trigger for her. We speculate on that trigger because we know it's coming, but what will set it in motion seems to be enigmatic. It will be criticism, as it always seems to be, but from whom and for what. For sure this chimpout is building and has not hit its zenith yet. It's going to be one little seemingly innocuous thing that flips her switch. I hope we get, "I'm leaving the internet for good. Even though I haven't deleted my channel". Followed by a "I came back for you guise" and maybe a new doctor/medical saga. If we are lucky some new woo.

As stupid as the reaction channels can be, Chantal hasn't figured out how YT and other social media works. If you put it out there, they will come...and comment. It's how this all works and why people need to decide very early on if this is indeed a path they wish to explore. If they do, they need to keep it honest and legit as in 2019 inconsistencies are easy to spot and research is easy to do.  If she decides to poke back in a public way, she will get what she deserves. And let's face it, Chantal is not only outnumbered, but her White (Cheddar) Knights are a convention of barely literate morons who make Chantal seem like a Rhodes Scholar in comparison.  What they are able to achieve is egging Chantal on and giving her a false bravado. 

If fame is her goal as someone suggested, rather than money to feed her hedonism, then she really screwed the pooch. She has infamy and will never achieve fame. Infamy and fame are different species of the same animal (notoriety) and often get confused. She will forever be known as the fat cow with dingleberries, who when not shitting herself clogs public toilets, drives around for hours eating enough fast food for a family of four, who cannot hold down a job, and REEEs whenever someone tells her how it is (There is more of course). With that kind of public resume, how could anyone expect to find "fame"? She isn't even working towards redemption, people eat that shit up, so she can't spin it to a positive. If being noticed is what she is after, she has it.  People Google her name and they will see her fupa print all over the internet. The only supporters she has are feeders, fat failures, and crazies. Much like Big AL, anyone joining in late who is decent and sane figures out really fast what Chantal is and is all about. 

This chimpout is just at a low simmer. As we get closer to her verkackte surgery date and if the reaction channels keep squeezing her, some steam will escape before the lid finally hits the ceiling. Get the popcorn this is gonna be a doozy.


----------



## Casket Base (Oct 24, 2019)

These yootoobers she's fighting with make it less of a chimpout and more of a tardesque slap-fight. Still goes well with my morning coffee


----------



## sweetie_squad_4_lyfe (Oct 24, 2019)

Jackisnotaname said:


> So in this video Chantal said that she couldn't afford the makeup. In the other video she had plenty of money but the bank put a limit on the card. So which is the truth?
> 
> 
> Also, since she can't even keep the story straight why did Chantal talk about her card being declined at all? The audience never would have known the embarrassing scenario where in her card was declined after she bragged about spoiling her sister and Mom if Chantal had kept the story to herself.


shes such a bad liar i cant decide if its more hilarious or more sad. telling us the error she got was "insufficient funds" very obviously means she didnt have the money in her account. if she wanted to make up that shit about going over some spending limit set by her bank she should have just said her card was declined. but she even mentions she was going to spend a lot and acts like it would have been a lot for her to spend making it obvious she doesnt have that kind of money to throw around.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Oct 24, 2019)

She forgot to delete this gem. She actually gets on her high horse about Veganism and telling everyone how they will get clogged arteries and heart disease being on Keto and how dumb it is.  Anyway I’ll leave this here.  I don’t know how to archive,yet.








						ICE CREAM MUKBANG
					

Hey Foodies! Quick lil vegan ice cream mukbang and kind of a rant. The brownies didn't turn out so I will try again some other time. Missed yas! check out th...




					youtu.be


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 24, 2019)

She's so mad, she isn't even deleting posts with top-level comments like this:


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Oct 24, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> She forgot to delete this gem. She actually gets on her high horse about Veganism and telling everyone how they will get clogged arteries and heart disease being on Keto and how dumb it is.  Anyway I’ll leave this here.  I don’t know how to archive,yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Archive of ICE CREAM MUKBANG




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 24, 2019)

yet ...


----------



## DongMiguel (Oct 24, 2019)

Goddamn. The hypocrisy is so large here, you'd think it was another one of Chantal's McDonald's mukbangs.


----------



## ImJustAbitSwollen (Oct 24, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> She's so mad, she isn't even deleting posts with top-level comments like this:
> 
> View attachment 983564


I honestly don't know what to think of Charlie. part of me wants to like her but the other half sees her as a hypocrite atm or at least until she successfully gets into a somewhat normal weight range. it is very easy to trash and talk shit about people when losing weight at 400lbs because you hardly need to cut anything out of your diet and you start losing weight. I don't know her exact weight right now but it will get waaaaaay more difficult as she goes and its hard to say if all this shit she's talking right now is going to backfire. 

also not trying to power level but after going from morbidly obese to a normal weight range I can confidently say that losing the weight is the easy part, MAINTAINING the wait loss is the hard part. 

oh and also. fuck off Chantal.


----------



## A borscht-on (Oct 24, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> Almost 1500 pages have been devoted to her and not because she is a fat, balding, uneducated, Canuck with bad taste who scarfs Beef and Cheddars like the apocalypse is nigh.


Speak for yourself!  That is *precisely* why I tune in daily.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 24, 2019)

Losing weight does make you a better person. It teaches you self-control, discipline, and hard work. All of these are skills that can be applied to everything else in life.


----------



## raritycunt (Oct 24, 2019)

Chantal: I’m keeping drama free!! No more drama!! I’m here for FOOD


Also Chantal when another YouTuber criticises her:


----------



## A borscht-on (Oct 24, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> She’s taken it to Instagram and tagged Charlie Gold, Amberlynn and some random fat acceptance chick too:
> 
> View attachment 983395 View attachment 983396


Did the batteries in all of these fatsos' vibrators die simultaneously?


----------



## irishAzoth (Oct 24, 2019)

Looks like Shannon deleted her videos on the whole drama
The one with Shannon and Jason ranting about white racism is gone too. I will say though from some of the videos I watched of her she does have some cow potential. 
-In a miserable relationship
-Has a group of haydurs 
-fat cow 
-(I think) lost custody of her kids


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 24, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> She's so mad, she isn't even deleting posts with top-level comments like this:
> 
> View attachment 983564


This is what Chintal never seems to understand. She isn't a bad person because she's fat. There are plenty of amazing, wonderful fat people out there. Someones weight doesn't determine their worth or value as a person.  She's a bad person because she's a bitter, lazy, jealous, hateful, hypocritical cunt who lies as easily as she breathes, manipulates and exploits the few people who care about her, and seems to get off on the suffering of others. She could be 100 pounds and gorgeous and she would still be an absolutely horrible person. It just kind of worked out that her bloated, leathery skinned and bald outside matches her horrible inside.


----------



## Sham (Oct 24, 2019)

ImJustAbitSwollen said:


> I honestly don't know what to think of Charlie. part of me wants to like her but the other half sees her as a hypocrite atm or at least until she successfully gets into a somewhat normal weight range. it is very easy to trash and talk shit about people when losing weight at 400lbs because you hardly need to cut anything out of your diet and you start losing weight. I don't know her exact weight right now but it will get waaaaaay more difficult as she goes and its hard to say if all this shit she's talking right now is going to backfire.
> 
> also not trying to power level but after going from morbidly obese to a normal weight range I can confidently say that losing the weight is the easy part, MAINTAINING the wait loss is the hard part.
> 
> oh and also. fuck off Chantal.



Charlie really doesn't roast Amberlynn or Chantal all that harshly, which makes her pretty boring in my opinion. She seems to have lost some of her patience with Amberlynn after that gofundme thing, so she'll call her an idiot once in a while, but she still has that "wish her well" attitude (I'll take my MOTI's for this, but I think Amberlynn is a horrible person who doesn't deserve anyone's well wishes.)

I could be wrong, but I don't think Charlie ever said too much about being grossed out by Amberlynn's disgustingly fat body or anything. As far as I remember, the look of horror on her face in that video was mostly due to Amber being proud as fuck for being able to walk up two tiny step, which is a normal reaction.

Charlie did say her own undies were big while making fun of Chantal's tents. Either way, Chantal put her massive panties on display to be mocked, and anyone has the right to comment on them.



Petty_Crocker said:


> She forgot to delete this gem. She actually gets on her high horse about Veganism and telling everyone how they will get clogged arteries and heart disease being on Keto and how dumb it is.  Anyway I’ll leave this here.  I don’t know how to archive,yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jesus, her obnoxious, bitchy attitude is off the charts in this, and she's in full know-it-all mode. Excellent find.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 24, 2019)

Casket Base said:


> View attachment 983123
> Archive of "MAC COSMETICS HAUL! BAD HAIR DON'T CARE LOL"
> -bad singing
> -HEEHEE
> ...


MAC should get on board with this marketing phenomenon -their make up can make a 400+ pound land whale look like a supermodel!
Love the fact she wears make up until it bothers her eyes. Very smart Chantal, & thank you for confirming you are a filthy pig.
I wonder if the sales people at MAC snickered a little as she waddled into the store huffing & puffing & filling her arms with all those miracle products.

Let's all face facts, Chantal should stick to drug store make up. Maybe even a 99¢ bin. I think they probably sell sparkly eye shadow too. Then she can get all dolled up like a drag queen with her winged eyeliner, glitter & hooker lashes.

Why is she asking for hair suggestions? Didn't she spend about $150 at some hairdresser, who did her best, but Chantal's hair ended up back to the mess it usually is in a few hours? There is no hope Chantal. Just buy some spray on hair in a can & call it a day. More voluminous hair won't make you look like you're 120 pounds, anymore than MAC will.

Instead of worrying about mascara, you'd think she'd pay a bit more attention to her dirty, stained, cat hair filled clothing. But to be fair, MAC can't accomplish everything.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 24, 2019)

Sham said:


> Jesus, her obnoxious, bitchy attitude is off the charts in this, and she's in full know-it-all mode. Excellent find.



Yes, her cuntiness level was truly exceptional in the vegan ice cream video. I loved how she talked down to her viewers as if she had never eaten beef before. "The poor calves are kept locked up so "YOU!" can have delicious veal parmesan." She said that more than once. And the fucking "Go educate yourself by watching slaughter videos!" 

Bitch, where did you think meat comes from? I understand it's not always done in the most humane circumstances possible, but you can always seek out grotesque videos about anything to promote any cause.

She also really showed off her stupidity level when she was reading the ingredients of the fake ice cream.
"It does have cane sugar, so I'm not sure what that means if you're diabetic?" Sugar is sugar moron. You could tell subconsciously she was thinking that since it was "healthy" vegan ice cream, it was basically a "free food." Especially since it has NO CHOLESTEROL! (She mentioned this also several times). Then eat all you want!


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 24, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> MAC should get on board with this marketing phenomenon -their make up can make a 400+ pound land whale look like a supermodel!
> Love the fact she wears make up until it bothers her eyes. Very smart Chantal, & thank you for confirming you are a filthy pig.
> I wonder if the sales people at MAC snickered a little as she waddled into the store huffing & puffing & filling her arms with all those miracle products.
> 
> ...


Your profile pic is very fitting.
Imagine bald Chantal saying smugly, "I'm not sure if I'll go blond."


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 24, 2019)

Recent IG posts:


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Oct 24, 2019)

Oh my God she would look like such a horse's ass as a blonde.  I hope she does it.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 24, 2019)

Peetz is such a manlet.  Somehow he's got the camera below her eye level.  Is Chantal even 5' tall?  She looks about 5' even.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 24, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Recent IG posts:
> 
> View attachment 983972 View attachment 983975



"Losing weight doesn't make you a better person."

It kinda does, actually, insofar as it's self-improvement. You could also say that going to college doesn't make you a "better" person -- plenty of worthless cunts have college degrees, just like plenty of worthless cunts have healthy BMIs. But it is an accomplishment, and it does help make you the best possible version of yourself. (See? I can speak in platitudes, too.)

Besides all this, though, what the fuck does Chantal actually _do_ to make herself a better person? No volunteer work, no meaningful relationships, doesn't work for any particular cause, isn't making anyone's life better, certainly isn't making the world a better place with her overconsumption and waste...

If not losing weight, what else is she doing? Trying (and failing) to look attractive and eating on camera? That's how she's being a good person?

Man, the bar for goodness is pretty low in Gatineau. No wonder the rent is so cheap.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 24, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


>


She looks like she just shit herself.


----------



## raritycunt (Oct 24, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> She looks like she just shit herself.



Well if she did we’ll probably hear about it


----------



## Sham (Oct 24, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Recent IG posts:
> 
> View attachment 983972



You suck at dressing yourself too. Bitch looks like she coated her bare legs in KFC gravy and is just walking around like that, pantsless.


----------



## Gorl Talk (Oct 24, 2019)

thejackal said:


> Peetz is such a manlet.  Somehow he's got the camera below her eye level.  Is Chantal even 5' tall?  She looks about 5' even.



Someone else will know the specifics I'm sure, but yes, as I recall she is just barely over five feet. Which makes it all the more amazing to see her sitting inside a car nearly pressed up against the roof.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Oct 24, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Recent IG posts:
> 
> View attachment 983972 View attachment 983975


It might just be the way she is standing and the camera angle, but does her entire right leg look swollen? Maybe we can get a lymphedema saga out of her yet?


----------



## Ellana (Oct 24, 2019)

Hmmmm.
Chantal is 5'1"?
I would guess Peetz is 2-3 inches (5-7.6 cm) taller than Chantal and Bibi no more than an inch taller, if Bibi did, in fact, take the picture on the right.
Chantal needs to stop with the hip forward pose. The trick doesn't work for it. It makes one of her legs look incredibly smaller than the other.
She looks bigger than ever.

Also



Working the only angles she can still pull off.


----------



## Gorl Talk (Oct 24, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> She forgot to delete this gem. She actually gets on her high horse about Veganism and telling everyone how they will get clogged arteries and heart disease being on Keto and how dumb it is.  Anyway I’ll leave this here.  I don’t know how to archive,yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I honestly thought I had fully explored my "what a gross way to eat" feelings about Chantal, but good christ. This video added another entry to my growing list of ways in which I've never seen anyone else eat. Her spoon is never empty. Save for her first and last bites, there's always a slobbered-on dollop of ice cream left over on the spoon.

WHY.

Is this similar to her habit, in other eating videos, of pre-loading the fork immediately after it leaves her mouth? So the next shovelful is lined up and ready to go, with no fear of having to wait one second? Is "utensil must always be filled" evidence of food insecurity, or of just being a creepy pig? Is it for the feeders somehow? I've seen Amberlynn do the fork-loading, but never this weird thing with the ice cream going in and sliding wetly back out, jesus.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Oct 24, 2019)

Those diarrhea colored leggings are doing wonders for her figure.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Strine (Oct 24, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Working the only angles she can still pull off.


Does anyone else find it strange and amusing that she goes whole hog on the catfishing in selfies but then makes videos about shitting herself? Mixed messages to say the least. She's obviously very vain, but seems to have a compulsion to humiliate herself at the same time. Or she's just a rëtard. Probably that. She definitely can't dress to flatter herself: pale turquoise and tobacco brown, together at last. The pants are about eight sizes too small, I wonder how much hog grease she needed to get those on. 

Amber is vain too, but can dress herself (insofar as someone her size can) and she will go to great lengths to try to somehow hide the fact that she's insulated with a sea of fat and her thighs are thicker than a man's chest (I used to be able to say a man's waist). However futile it may be to try to flatter yourself when you weigh more than an at-capacity city dumpster, Amber does it unwaveringly. Chantal seems to flip between unbelievable levels of narcissism, and fetishistic self-debasement. Strange.

Also, I enjoy that (like Amber) she doesn't carry a single pound of her immense excess weight on her tits. She's like the Willendorf Venus after a double mastectomy. Maybe when you're a delusional narc cunt, God doesn't afford you the sole benefit of female obesity: big jugs.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 24, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> View attachment 984278View attachment 984279


Very aesthetically pleasing, but too kind.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 24, 2019)

Strine said:


> Does anyone else find it strange and amusing that she goes whole hog on the catfishing in selfies but then makes videos about shitting herself? Mixed messages to say the least. She's obviously very vain, but seems to have a compulsion to humiliate herself at the same time. Or she's just a rëtard. Probably that. She definitely can't dress to flatter herself: pale turquoise and tobacco brown, together at last. The pants are about eight sizes too small, I wonder how much hog grease she needed to get those on.
> 
> Amber is vain too, but can dress herself (insofar as someone her size can) and she will go to great lengths to try to somehow hide the fact that she's insulated with a sea of fat and her thighs are thicker than a man's chest (I used to be able to say a man's waist). However futile it may be to try to flatter yourself when you weigh more than an at-capacity city dumpster, Amber does it unwaveringly. *Chantal seems to flip between unbelievable levels of narcissism, and fetishistic self-debasement. Strange.*
> 
> Also, I enjoy that (like Amber) she doesn't carry a single pound of her immense excess weight on her tits. She's like the Willendorf Venus after a double mastectomy. Maybe when you're a delusional narc cunt, God doesn't afford you the sole benefit of female obesity: big jugs.



it's incredible.  the self humiliation ritual with the scatalogical humor has to be some sort of defense mechanism for her obese sloppy body and its functions.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Oct 24, 2019)

Optimism, thy name is Chantal.

Thoroughly enjoyed the comment section in that ridiculous, preachy vegan ice cream video. Our girl was just lapping up those compliments (about the stunning 10lb weight loss she _claimed _to have lost, but clearly was _far too busy _being an inspiration to step on a scale) like a bowl of refreshing gravy on a hot summer day.


----------



## DongMiguel (Oct 24, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> View attachment 984319



Hey, at least she was on honest here and counted her chins in that smiley...


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 24, 2019)

Strine said:


> Does anyone else find it strange and amusing that she goes whole hog on the catfishing in selfies but then makes videos about shitting herself?



She only knows how to tell stories that involve shit, farts, or clogging toilets. It's like she thinks, "Hey, I need a new story to tell, what can I make up? I know! People think poop and farts are entertaining!" But she also needs to make herself sound desirable at the same time, so she throws in a guy who desperately wants to bang her. 

Like in her latest "lover" story where the guy farted in her face as she was going down on him. That would have almost been a believable story if she hadn't thrown in the "he spent an hour in the bathroom and clogged my toilet" bullshit line. Yeah right. She must assume that it is a normal thing for people to go around clogging toilets with shit. No, that is not a common thing at all. That's just you Chantal.

(Unless Canada just has really bad plumbing?)


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Oct 25, 2019)

In her community tab, Charlie Gold just linked a video ( Chantal Shaming a Mental Patient) of YT Underground reminding everyone of that time Chantal nonchalantly admitted to faking suicide attempts just to get attention and to hurt those around her. Chantal 86ed that little gem. If memory serves me correctly, she was also accused of being racist after she made fun of one of her fellow mental patients who was non-English speaking. She deleted her community tab after several meltdowns and then we had high as giraffe pussy Chantal scarfing down fast food while slurring her words. Funny how the same shit keeps happening to her and she cannot make the connection between cause and effect.  

So, Farmers do you all think tonight we will have a 3am live from old manic Chinny as she hits up every 24 hr drive thru in Ottawa and Gatineau?


----------



## Punkinsplice (Oct 25, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> In her community tab, Charlie Gold just linked a video ( Chantal Shaming a Mental Patient) of YT Underground reminding everyone of that time Chantal nonchalantly admitted to faking suicide attempts just to get attention and to hurt those around her. Chantal 86ed that little gem. If memory serves me correctly, she was also accused of being racist after she made fun of one of her fellow mental patients who was non-English speaking. She deleted her community tab after several meltdowns and then we had high as giraffe pussy Chantal scarfing down fast food while slurring her words. Funny how the same shit keeps happening to her and she cannot make the connection between cause and effect.
> 
> So, Farmers do you all think tonight we will have a 3am live from old manic Chinny as she hits up every 24 hr drive thru in Ottawa and Gatineau?


One can only hope so!


----------



## Strine (Oct 25, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> That would have almost been a believable story if she hadn't thrown in the "he spent an hour in the bathroom and clogged my toilet" bullshit line. Yeah right. She must assume that it is a normal thing for people to go around clogging toilets with shit. No, that is not a common thing at all. That's just you Chantal.
> 
> (Unless Canada just has really bad plumbing?)


Frankly, I can well believe_ her_ toilet was clogged. I don't imagine it's in perfect working order, to say the least. Considering what it's exposed to on a daily basis, that poor put-upon porcelain deserves a fucking knighthood, clogs notwithstanding. 



Queen of Moderation said:


> In her community tab, Charlie Gold just linked a video ( Chantal Shaming a Mental Patient) of YT Underground reminding everyone of that time Chantal nonchalantly admitted to faking suicide attempts just to get attention and to hurt those around her. Chantal 86ed that little gem.


86ed? I'd say 84ed - 1984, to be precise. Anything she has second thoughts about uploading gets the Ministry of Truth treatment: she not only deletes it, but pretends it never existed, and tries to punish anybody (i.e. everybody) who remembers that she did it. It is incredible to me that she's so consistent in regretting and trying to abolish shit she said yesterday, but never thinks twice before uploading more of the same garbage today. Even toddlers learn the consequences of their behaviour after a while. What a mad bitch.

Edited because your gorl can't remember book titles after a long work day


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 25, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> View attachment 984278



I see she's still rocking the boots that are "hard to unzip." Her legs look like overstuffed sausages. And what is she doing with her hand? Is she trying to look cute and innocent or is it a half-assed attempt at hiding her quadruple chin?


----------



## A Owl (Oct 25, 2019)

Strine said:


> Frankly, I can well believe_ her_ toilet was clogged. I don't imagine it's in perfect working order, to say the least. Considering what it's exposed to on a daily basis, that poor put-upon porcelain deserves a fucking knighthood, clogs notwithstanding.
> 
> 
> 86ed? I'd say 81ed - 1981, to be precise. Anything she has second thoughts about uploading gets the Ministry of Truth treatment: she not only deletes it, but pretends it never existed, and tries to punish anybody (i.e. everybody) who remembers that she did it. It is incredible to me that she's so consistent in regretting and trying to abolish shit she said yesterday, but never thinks twice before uploading more of the same garbage today. Even toddlers learn the consequences of their behaviour after a while. What a mad bitch.



Psst... 1984


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 25, 2019)

Voidoid said:


> This is from, "Day five weight loss journey losing lbs."
> View attachment 593663



Check out the head comparison from this photo to now.


----------



## raritycat (Oct 25, 2019)

The brown pant/black boot combo makes her look like Shrek.





Even more so than she already did.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 25, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Check out the head comparison from this photo to now.
> 
> View attachment 984483View attachment 984481




She looks like a monster in the first one. Like some low-budget practical effects in a high-schooler's video project.

It's shocking what she's done to her body. She's actually deformed -- everything is so disproportionate and her posture is totally wrecked. If you told me she had a congenital bone disease, I'd believe.

Even worse, of course, is that she's clearly so much fatter -- and her hair so much more sparse -- in the second picture. What the fuck are you _doing, _Chantal? Seriously.


----------



## Wyzzerd (Oct 25, 2019)

I like this game. What other hunchbacked mythical creatures does the dingleberry beast resemble?


----------



## beanbag in a hurry (Oct 25, 2019)

I was expecting a lyfeofafreespirit chimp out but look at that, we got a Dani chimp out instead.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 25, 2019)

Not surprised tbh. That dumb bitch is a even bigger race baiter than Callie or MBP. She wants an ally cookie real bad.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 25, 2019)

I am assuming she doesn't say anything important? I honestly can't sit through her videos because her facial features are so ... weird.


----------



## DuckSucker (Oct 25, 2019)

sweetie_squad_4_lyfe said:


> shes such a bad liar i cant decide if its more hilarious or more sad. telling us the error she got was "insufficient funds" very obviously means she didnt have the money in her account. if she wanted to make up that shit about going over some spending limit set by her bank she should have just said her card was declined. but she even mentions she was going to spend a lot and acts like it would have been a lot for her to spend making it obvious she doesnt have that kind of money to throw around.


I dont even know why she mentioned her card being declined because to a lot of people that's fucking embarrassing even if it's just a bank putting a hold on it because they think it was stolen--but I guess she talks about her fucking bowel movements too so what the fuck.


Princess Ariel said:


> View attachment 984278View attachment 984279


Dont you dare shame the greatest ice cream flavor like this!! 

It is funny how demure she's trying to look in this photo. Also nice parking job you fat cunt, Good thing she doesnt live in a populated city with packed parking lots and shit, she'd slam into everything let alone fuck peoples cars up next to her trying to get in and out of her own car.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Oct 25, 2019)

This explosion of reaction channel nutsos is pretty funny.  All of them sound as stupid as Clotso herself, and are getting pretty cringey.  But I like it, because you know it is getting under Blubberhead's skin and is making her stew in chimpout juice.  Chantal is getting besieged, and unlike her comment section, she is powerless to manipulate them or delete them which enrages her more.  It might not be a coincidence that the new Peetz video failed to materialize yesterday.

Frankly, Clotso deserves to be called out on a lot of her shit, even if it is exceptional people doing it.  Is this what I think they should be doing with their time?  Heck no, it's retardo.  But since it is what they are doing anyway, I am enjoying it.  Clotso thought she had solved all her problems with her comment section, and now she is faced with this.  There has to be lulz right around the corner.  And we need them; while her current spiral of mukbang madness is amusing, it is also boring.  Is it poking the cow?  Not if we aren't doing it; this pushback is organically grown.  So, I reckon it's okay to just lie back and enjoy it.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 25, 2019)

Last night apparently she got home too late and was too tired to upload the video with Peetz that requires no editing, but fear not, it will be up in a couple hours time:



She’s already planning her next meal:


Also.... As expected, she had already deleted all the community posts regarding Charlie Gold and Lyfe...


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 25, 2019)

_Of course_ she only deleted the community posts that showed her causing drama, but then left the anti-racist one to make her look like some kind of saint. Vintage Chantal revisionism, her chimp-out never happened, she is a defenseless suffering Jesus next to these reaction channel bullies. Do Not Engage 





Syn saying what we're all thinking. I don't think she even needs tempting, although would never admit doing it.



sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Check out the head comparison from this photo to now.
> 
> View attachment 984483


Well, I guess we know what was on the other side of the camera in this:



I love how Chantal goes full Misery when she's in a resting pose.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Oct 25, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> This explosion of reaction channel nutsos is pretty funny.  All of them sound as stupid as Clotso herself, and are getting pretty cringey.  But I like it, because you know it is getting under Blubberhead's skin and is making her stew in chimpout juice.  Chantal is getting besieged, and unlike her comment section, she is powerless to manipulate them or delete them which enrages her more.  It might not be a coincidence that the new Peetz video failed to materialize yesterday.
> 
> Frankly, Clotso deserves to be called out on a lot of her shit, even if it is exceptional people doing it.  Is this what I think they should be doing with their time?  Heck no, it's retardo.  But since it is what they are doing anyway, I am enjoying it.  Clotso thought she had solved all her problems with her comment section, and now she is faced with this.  There has to be lulz right around the corner.  And we need them; while her current spiral of mukbang madness is amusing, it is also boring.  Is it poking the cow?  Not if we aren't doing it; this pushback is organically grown.  So, I reckon it's okay to just lie back and enjoy it.


I imagine she spent most of yesterday deleting and blocking people. It must be like shoveling shit against the tide. People love to be outraged, it is the great unifier. She probably didn't go out, instead she ordered in and ate enough for a family of 5. Crack head 'Fanny' for Christ brought a whole new level of contagious batshit crazy which led to the kind of outrage the ever oblivious Chantal never saw coming. She is too hard headed and/or ill equipped to mitigate this kind of shitstorm. Chantal isn't bothered in the least by her new bestie's use of "Nigger" and "Nigglet",  rambling opiate/benzo fueled diatribes on Jews, and using Jeebus (most of her audiences chosen higher power) to hide behind and justify this behavior. Her generic, "I don't condone this, but REEEEEEEE people are mean to me! " isn't nearly enough. She thought getting called a fat toilet clogging dingleberry queen was bad, this is so much worse. Knowing Chantal, she will make a half assed attempt to rectify this mess and will fail miserably. She will make little to no effort to find out what the bee in everyone's beaver actually is. She will assume. Her apology will be her usual passive aggressive verbal diarrhea where she is the victim and if people don't like what she has to say then clearly it is their fault not hers.  The facade is showing cracks. It won't be long now before the tank bursts and we get some quality dairy products.


Edit- She did go out with James, but she still ate enough for a family.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 25, 2019)

DuckSucker said:


> Good thing she doesnt live in a populated city with packed parking lots and shit, she'd slam into everything let alone fuck peoples cars up next to her trying to get in and out of her own car.



Lmao, she actually did tell a story once where she hit a guy's car with her car door as she was trying to get out. Him and his wife gave her a dirty look and then she gave them a whole bunch of attitude and said something like "Sorry, I'm fat, I can't help it." 

She then went on to make fun of these people calling them white trash and mentioned they had a baby seat in their car (implying they shouldn't have kids because they were so white trash). I can't remember what video it was in. It was an old mukbang.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 25, 2019)

And how dare they transport their child in a car, don't they know how dangerous it is when you have rètards like Chantal crashing into everything


----------



## Who Now (Oct 25, 2019)

I was on a youtube rabbit trail and watched Yaba's response back in June to Chin's livestream video chimping out on Yaba. In the video she talks about her "cognitive therapy" and the program she was on. She mentions she is supposed to eat 3 meals a day. I remember they told her not to eat in the car but now I can't remember how that program died. Did she just never mention it again? Did she come up with an excuse for going off it? Did she have some ridiculous complaint about the doctors? Here is the video I watched for reference


----------



## simulated goat (Oct 25, 2019)

Who Now said:


> I was on a youtube rabbit trail and watched Yaba's response back in June to Chin's livestream video chimping out on Yaba. In the video she talks about her "cognitive therapy" and the program she was on. She mentions she is supposed to eat 3 meals a day. I remember they told her not to eat in the car but now I can't remember how that program died. Did she just never mention it again? Did she come up with an excuse for going off it? Did she have some ridiculous complaint about the doctors? Here is the video I watched for reference


I believe that diet died because it was suggested that she eat turkey pepperttes (pepperoni sticks? ) as one of her snacks.  She demurred noisily, as in 'how dare they ask me to eat these?' because they were made of meat and cause cancer, IIRC. She went from there into one of her watching animal death porn/vegan phases.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Oct 25, 2019)

Iirc, she went back to that doctor, may even still go to sessions. When he asks her if she exercises or if she has stopped eating in her car, she gives him a flippant "no!" and giggles like a moron.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 25, 2019)

simulated goat said:


> I believe that diet died because it was suggested that she eat turkey pepperttes (pepperoni sticks? ) as one of her snacks.  She demurred noisily, as in 'how dare they ask me to eat these?' because they were made of meat and cause cancer, IIRC. She went from there into one of her watching animal death porn/vegan phases.



Yeah, that’s right... She objected to the turkey pepperettes and the babybel cheese. For some reason, she continues to see the doctor, but refuses to follow any diet he suggests or his advice (such as no eating in the car)


----------



## simulated goat (Oct 25, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Yeah, that’s right... She objected to the turkey pepperettes and the babybel cheese. For some reason, she continues to see the doctor, but refuses to follow any diet he suggests or his advice (such as no eating in the car)
> 
> View attachment 984889


That was too bad. But sane and healthy diets seems to exclude most cows somehow.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 25, 2019)

CLASS 1 CARCINOGENS


----------



## RemoveKebab (Oct 25, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Last night apparently she got home too late and was too tired to upload the video with Peetz that requires no editing, but fear not, it will be up in a couple hours time:
> 
> View attachment 984718
> 
> ...


1pm has come and gone and no video. Chantal fails again at the most simple task. this was an UNEDITED video. She just had to transfer the video file to her computer and upload to Youtube.

She couldn't be fucked to do it.

Lazy sow.


----------



## Sham (Oct 25, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> 1pm has come and gone and no video. Chantal fails again at the most simple task. this was an UNEDITED video. She just had to transfer the video file to her computer and upload to Youtube.
> 
> She couldn't be fucked to do it.
> 
> Lazy sow.



Totally. She's probably not even awake yet.



Serial Grapist said:


> Yeah, that’s right... She objected to the turkey pepperettes and the babybel cheese. For some reason, she continues to see the doctor, but refuses to follow any diet he suggests or his advice (such as no eating in the car)
> 
> View attachment 984889



Her logic is always so ridiculous and irritating. Yeah, I'm sure your DOCTOR didn't tell you to eat any fresh veggies or whole grains. He probably just gave you that snack suggestion because he knows you're a toddler that's gonna tantrum if you don't get your processed crap.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 25, 2019)

I love the post-apocalyptic wasteland that is her comments section after she has 'moderated' them. Almost nothing has over 2 likes, and Chantal 100% gave everything she didn't remove a like, meaning almost all of the feedback score is only from her.

This is such a pathetic and desperate sight with no signs of life. Almost nobody commenting on each others posts, because all discussion is suppressed and make the thread more bannable. We are only left with the most vapid and cursory asslicking, our empty-headed gorl's true dream. At this point she might as well just talk to Alexa to try to stave off Altzheimer's:




The disparity between amounts in ratings on comments in her videos vs. community posts really _makes u think_.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Oct 25, 2019)

Finally:






Look how ginormous she is in that car next to Peetz. If her ass gets any bigger, she is going to have to cut a hole in her roof for her hair to fit.


Beauty bite!



For the first bite she looks to her left

Around 3:30 she asks Peetz for a napkin. As he is getting one for her, she awkwardly stares at the camera for several seconds making this face:


Fry Beauty Bite:


Two things going on here: Chantal is staring at Peetz put ketchup on his burger while simultaneously stuffing a fry down her gullet by sticking her finger in her mouth.


----------



## raritycunt (Oct 25, 2019)

The new matrix movie looks shit


----------



## RemoveKebab (Oct 25, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 985188
> 
> The new matrix movie looks shit


That is Soyo and Infinity


----------



## wheelpower (Oct 25, 2019)

Goddamn, Lardo finishes her burger in under 10 min


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Oct 25, 2019)

Peetz is getting *CHONKY*.


----------



## GremlinKween (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## A borscht-on (Oct 25, 2019)

Everything she eats looks so goddamn disgusting.  I don't mean the fast food nonsense, but all of it--even things I would enjoy, like pizza, falafels, curries, sweet potato fries, just look utterly repulsive when she's presenting it, never mind scarfing it down.  That burger she's chowing on here?  It looks basic, bland, and bullshit.

How hard is it to get a boring hamburger bun, bake or grill a chicken breast, slap on some store-bought tzatziki, slice a tomato, and toss some Costco sweet potato fries in the oven?  Difficult, I guess.  I'm sure she paid upwards of close to twenty bucks for that gunk.

...and I called it a month or so ago.  She is slowly introducing us to the fart fetish porn sub-genre in which she will invariably star.  Hi, Chantal!  When those surgeons open you up, nothing but garbage food and mayo are going to slide out all over the operating table, do forewarn them!


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Oct 25, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> Finally:


File size is above 100MB so I'm gonna throw it on mega for the moment, will probably edit this post tonight with an embedded archive unless someone gets one up in the meantime.
Archive of 2 IN 1 - UNEDITED GOURMET BURGER MUKBANG WITH PEETZ AND PUMPKIN INFERNO VLOG!



GremlinKween said:


> View attachment 985212View attachment 985208View attachment 985210View attachment 985211View attachment 985209


Insert those as thumbnails you *r*etard.


----------



## MrsLoveMom (Oct 25, 2019)

Peetz is as creepy as Chantal is gross. What a fine couple they make! This is the first time I've seen Peetz without sunglasses and he really should wear them 24/7, he's more dark alley scary without them. The pumpkin place was kind of cool but the 5th grade commentary ruined. If they would've just STFU and showed the displays, it would've been cool.


----------



## Ellana (Oct 25, 2019)

@Kamov Ka-52  Here is 240p Cuntal for the archive.
2 IN 1: UNEDITED GOURMET BURGER MUKBANG WITH PEETZ AND PUMPKIN INFERNO VLOG!




Your browser is not able to display this video.



240p


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Petty_Crocker (Oct 25, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> Finally:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is Peetz getting fatter ? God they both look awful stuffing their faces in a car. These pics are perfect for Halloween!!


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Oct 25, 2019)

Ol Peetz is porking up nicely. Maybe he should start his own mukbang channel. I'm sure it would be scintillating.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 25, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> Ol Peetz is porking up nicely. Maybe he should start his own mukbang channel. I'm sure it would be scintillating.


The only thing worse than watching Fatso giggle about farts and screwing geriatrics while eating, would be watching Peetz drone about how there aren't enough troon lesbians and crippled autistic POCs in X Men while eating.


----------



## January Cyst (Oct 25, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> Ol Peetz is porking up nicely. Maybe he should start his own mukbang channel. I'm sure it would be scintillating.



I feel like my brain melts every time Peetz starts to sperg, it's worse than watching paint dry.
He's as autistic as most lolcows but somehow lacks intrigue.


----------



## Painted Pig (Oct 25, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 985236
> 
> View attachment 985240
> 
> View attachment 985241



you said it Joe.


----------



## MyManMarx (Oct 25, 2019)

She has to position the tray so high now that it looks comically photoshopped into every picture.


----------



## sgtpepper (Oct 25, 2019)

The tray gets higher and higher just as her belly gets bigger and bigger.


----------



## SassyAndMorbidlyObese (Oct 25, 2019)

It's at chin level. I guess the closer to her mouth the quicker she can cram it in?


----------



## Princess Ariel (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## welsho (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 25, 2019)

This was so boring. 

The whole mukbang portion is Chantal droning on and on about the new bra she bought. She describes it in detail as if anyone gives a shit. There is also brief talk about trench coats and how Peetz has never seen "The Matrix" (he just likes trench coats and sunglasses). Then Chantal says she needs to fart and mentions someone wrote her a message begging her to fart more often in her videos. Seriously.

I can't believe I watched that far. I didn't bother with the pumpkin wonderland thing.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 25, 2019)

Peetz looks like the sorta guy who’s not allowed to be within 500 yards of a school or a playground. I think Chantal likes hanging out with him because he doesn’t make her feel insecure about anything, be it her looks or lack of career or anything really. Hell, she probably feels superior to him. Her inner narcissist is writhing from pleasure.

Peetz, if you’re reading this... Once you’re balding you should give up on your long hair. It just doesn’t look good. Like at all. And if you’re gonna grow a beard, groom it. Barbers are not that expensive, dude. And drop the sunglasses. You’re not hot enough to pull them off. Leather jackets don’t look that great on overweight short dudes. You’re going too hard after that badass metalhead/biker look but you have neither the looks, nor the stature, nor the confidence to pull it off.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Oct 25, 2019)

Someone (allegedly) sent Chintal an email asking her to fart more in her videos.

Also...



Some video gems...




Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Oct 25, 2019)

BeetusDrake and  Co. are live!! Ugh break out the violin cause the race drama is in full force.  Chantal has been branded Queen KKK,so she is for sure going to be chimp ready soon. Her little alliance with Shanny For Meth has backfired royally.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 25, 2019)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> Someone (allegedly) sent Chintal an email asking her to fart more in her videos.
> 
> Also...
> View attachment 985345



She's actually claimed this multiple times. At least four or five times in the last couple of years in various mukbangs. It's either farting or burping that is allegedly requested. It was probably one request in one email two years ago from a feeder, if that. She just wants to pretend people find her desirable.

I like how she laughed at the suggestion that she was going into porn - as if she hasn't been following dozens of "SSBBW" porn accounts on IG.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Oct 25, 2019)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> Someone (allegedly) sent Chintal an email asking her to fart more in her videos.
> 
> Also...
> View attachment 985345



I think the last time I thought farts=high comedy, my age was still in the single digits.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 25, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> Finally:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes. Truly, if she gets any fatter, she won't be able to fit behind the wheel anymore. The tray kept falling & was so high because she can't even have the steering wheel in the lower position anymore & fit behind the tray. How is that alone not a wake up call?

That blouse (I had to look up the place she named, as I never heard of it before) goes up to a 5X & is supposed to look like this:


She has it stretched out to it's max. On her, there aren't any pleats. She is getting very close Amber who wears dresses as tops.
She really is a disgusting pig & I'm ashamed we share the same gender. Actually, it's horrifying.
So, why didn't they eat in the restaurant? Too fat to fit in the chairs anymore?

I clicked out of the pumpkin part, as her hee hee's, commentary & huffing & puffing is too much to take.
I'm really interested in her doctor appointment on Halloween. That doctor is going to be appalled how she ignored her advice back in August & is even fatter & in worse shape.

IDK, but to see her stuffed into that car is really something to see. She practically needs 1/2 the room from the passenger side to sit comfortably.
I often wonder what she really sees when she looks into her camera, watches herself when editing or looks in a mirror. A normal person would be horrified -but this is Chantal.


----------



## Todd Weiss (Oct 25, 2019)

GremlinKween said:


> View attachment 985212View attachment 985208View attachment 985210View attachment 985211View attachment 985209



You’ve inspired another 48 hour fast, during which point I’ll be contemplating the human condition and personal strategies to make better use of my time. Thank you.


----------



## PatTraverse (Oct 25, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> Peetz looks like the sorta guy who’s not allowed to be within 500 yards of a school or a playground. I think Chantal likes hanging out with him because he doesn’t make her feel insecure about anything, be it her looks or lack of career or anything really. Hell, she probably feels superior to him. Her inner narcissist is writhing from pleasure.
> 
> Peetz, if you’re reading this... Once you’re balding you should give up on your long hair. It just doesn’t look good. Like at all. And if you’re gonna grow a beard, groom it. Barbers are not that expensive, dude. And drop the sunglasses. You’re not hot enough to pull them off. Leather jackets don’t look that great on overweight short dudes. You’re going too hard after that badass metalhead/biker look but you have neither the looks, nor the stature, nor the confidence to pull it off.


Your comment about Peetz reminded of this.


----------



## 89elbees (Oct 25, 2019)

Those steering wheel trays are supposed to clip on to the bottom of the wheel, not the top. What an unholy achievement it is to be too fat for an invention designed for the fat to work properly.


----------



## Strine (Oct 25, 2019)

The thing is, it's ONLY soyboy fatass manlets who dress like Peetz. They put on the accoutrements of masculinity because they don't possess any. It's like some kind of costume fetishism, sort of the male counterpart of Chantal fussing over her dainty makeup when she looks like the Witch of the Waste doing the Movember challenge.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Oct 25, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> Two things going on here: Chantal is staring at Peetz put ketchup on his burger while simultaneously stuffing a fry down her gullet by sticking her finger in her mouth.
> View attachment 985207



Bibi better watch out, that's foreplay -- bordering on sexual content for Chantal.


----------



## Mammamia in Naziland (Oct 26, 2019)

Ooooh boy, Jack Black has surely hit some rough patch as of late!



(I didn't find a pic with one of his more deranged grin, but you guys know what I am talking about)


----------



## Whatthefuck (Oct 26, 2019)

sgtpepper said:


> The tray gets higher and higher just as her belly gets bigger and bigger.


She’s not far from sizing out of the damn thing. It’s so high on her steering wheel now that I give it another mukbang or two before she can’t even attach it. Imagine that.


Mammamia in Naziland said:


> Ooooh boy, Jack Black has surely hit some rough patch as of late!
> 
> View attachment 985706View attachment 985707
> 
> (I didn't find a pic with one of his more deranged grin, but you guys know what I am talking about)


At least Jack has charisma and is amusing. See, Chantal, it’s possible to be an overgrown kid and be charming. Take notes.


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 26, 2019)

Chantel has got to be uncomfortable being so fat, right? It looks miserable. When you can’t zip your boots or tie your shoes, when your ass is so fat your head hits the top of the car, when your stomach is so round your arms can’t hang straight, with a large hanging fupa-it’s got to mean pain.

It’s a good thing she goes nowhere because I bet she’s too delusional to buy two airplane seats, and she clearly needs them.

She’s planning on going blond? She’ll be lovely.


----------



## Who Now (Oct 26, 2019)

Thank you everyone who answered my question about the diet doctors. Chiny and ALR are so extreme. I'm sure the nutritionist they saw knew they couldn't just suddenly go from Orange Chicken and Arbys one day and salad the next. So they offered suggestions that they knew were palatable to their tastes, like beef sticks and fruit. They know if there is any chance in hell of weight loss, it will take gradual changes, maybe not totally healthy at first, but doable.

I can usually ignore incel Peetz but I can't stand to see him eat. It's worse than watching Chiny.

They have a perfect relationship though. Notice neither one of the really listens to what the other is saying. They are both so self absorbed. They might laugh over a fart joke or whatever, but they never really have a conversation. It's usually Peetz just agreeing with Chiny, though I don't think he really hears what she is saying, he just agrees. And when Peetz talks its always in reference to some wheelchair symbol sperg topic that Chiny doesn't even listen to. She just picks out a word and refers it back to something about herself.

The incessant giggling in her walking around vlogs makes me want to slap a bitch


----------



## Toilet Man (Oct 26, 2019)

I'm new to this thread so forgive me if this is late but...

...really dawg?





Taken from _BEEF STEW AND BUTTERED BREAD COMFORT FOOD MUKBANG!_

Also got this screengrab, a real beauty. I'm sure Null will add this to his fap folder.



Spoiler


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Oct 26, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> She’s planning on going blond? She’ll be lovely.



Does shoepolish come in blonde?


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Oct 26, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> Does shoepolish come in blonde?


And now seriously, if she'll dye her hair blonde, how she'll cover her balding spots?


----------



## Beluga (Oct 26, 2019)

To those who haven't watched the pumpkin patch part: don't worry guys, you didn't miss anything. It's just 20 minutes of her waddling, struggling to breath and talk at the same time while trying to show some - admittedly very well - carved pumpkins. 

During the mukbang she says that she wakes up every morning and thanks god for her life, for her subscribers and for their support. It's the first time I've heard her talk about any of this so I'm extremely skeptical. She also says that she hates the ritual of asking "How are you" because if you go around town all day and you have to answer the question every time, it gets very tiring. Bitch, even if that were true that'd be the most interaction you'd get on an average day. Who do you talk to? Bibi? Bibi's sister? The guy at the drive-through? 

All in all, a 5 out of 10 video for me. Not interesting, the only entertaining thing were the faces she sometimes pulled while eating. Meh.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Oct 26, 2019)

Beluga said:


> She also says that she hates the ritual of asking "How are you" because if you go around town all day and you have to answer the question every time, it gets very tiring.


Maybe she's one of those people who tells their life story when someone ask them how are they. Instead of, you now, "I'm fine, thank you".


----------



## Whatthefuck (Oct 26, 2019)

YourMommasBackstory said:


> Maybe she's one of those people who tells their life story when someone ask them how are they. Instead of, you now, "I'm fine, thank you".


Well, consider her general lack of concern regarding basic human interaction such as table manners and not discussing shitting oneself as one shoves fast food into one’s maw at a rate that deserves a choking hazard warning label, I get it. Add to that the absolute fact that she is a textbook misanthrope and it’s easy to see why causal conversation with anyone is unwelcome to her.


----------



## Beluga (Oct 26, 2019)

YourMommasBackstory said:


> Maybe she's one of those people who tells their life story when someone ask them how are they. Instead of, you now, "I'm fine, thank you".


Nope, at 12:14 she starts talking about this pet peeve of hers. Please read this transcript of her _very _inspiring words which she absolutely did not utter while chewing a handful of fries like the sophisticated queen she is:


			
				Chantal the Philosopher said:
			
		

> I hate the, like, societal custom of like, when people are like, ask "How are you?" It's exhausting! By the end of the day if you go several places you're asked that so many times, and it's like, it's so fake because who actually cares? Nobody cares how you're doing, it's a rhetorical question because it's like, you're not gonna start tell me how you actually are, you know. "Oh well you know, my day is pretty shitty and *I've diarrhea*." You know what I mean?



Yes. Yes, Chantal. I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## PatTraverse (Oct 26, 2019)

The universe made Chantal a misanthrope to keep her away from the general population and created the internet so that we could all observe and laugh at her.


----------



## SassyAndMorbidlyObese (Oct 26, 2019)

It's at chin level. I guess the closer to her mouth the quicker she can cram it in?


KrissyBean said:


> This was so boring.
> 
> The whole mukbang portion is Chantal droning on and on about the new bra she bought. She describes it in detail as if anyone gives a shit. There is also brief talk about trench coats and how Peetz has never seen "The Matrix" (he just likes trench coats and sunglasses). Then Chantal says she needs to fart and mentions someone wrote her a message begging her to fart more often in her videos. Seriously.
> 
> I can't believe I watched that far. I didn't bother with the pumpkin wonderland thing.


Fat and fart fetishism? Good combo. Wonder which feeder is paying for her next feast? Bras tho...I wonder how her over the shoulder boulder holders deal with her girth. I'm just fascinated with Amberlynn Reid's indestructible bra, though.


----------



## SassyAndMorbidlyObese (Oct 26, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Yikes. Truly, if she gets any fatter, she won't be able to fit behind the wheel anymore. The tray kept falling & was so high because she can't even have the steering wheel in the lower position anymore & fit behind the tray. How is that alone not a wake up call?
> 
> That blouse (I had to look up the place she named, as I never heard of it before) goes up to a 5X & is supposed to look like this:
> View attachment 985366She has it stretched out to it's max. On her, there aren't any pleats. She is getting very close Amber who wears dresses as tops.
> ...


She is catching up to Amberlynn Reid, size and weight-wise. Amber has sized out of Torrid and Chantal is next runner up.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Oct 26, 2019)

SassyAndMorbidlyObese said:


> She is catching up to Amberlynn Reid, size and weight-wise. Amber has sized out of Torrid and Chantal is next runner up.


We all know that Hamber gifts Dana her Torrid tarps, who does Chantal give hers to when she eventually outgrows them? Bibi's sister? Nah, I'd probably say Peetz, it'll make him feel progressive.


----------



## simulated goat (Oct 26, 2019)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> We all know that Hamber gifts Dana her Torrid tarps, who does Chantal give hers to when she eventually outgrows them? Bibi's sister? Nah, I'd probably say Peetz, it'll make him feel progressive.


I bet she doesn't get rid of stuff. I don't know why, but I suspect she's the type to keep a closet full of stuff she's hanging on to in case she loses weight and can get back into it. That pink blazer and stretched out golf pants await her .


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Oct 26, 2019)

simulated goat said:


> I bet she doesn't get rid of stuff. I don't know why, but I suspect she's the type to keep a closet full of stuff she's hanging on to in case she loses weight and can get back into it. That pink blazer and stretched out golf pants await her .


She is always holding onto that last sliver of hope in that eating out five or more times a week will somehow make you lose hundreds of pounds. The only thing stronger than Chintal's delusion is Amberlynn's bra straps.


----------



## THEKINGOFGOUTVLOGS (Oct 26, 2019)

Wow, she looks extra fat today

The camera angle wasn't the best


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Oct 26, 2019)

THEKINGOFGOUTVLOGS said:


> Wow, she looks extra fat today
> The camera angle wasn't the best



When you’re “369lbs” going on 450 there isn’t a single camera angle left to hide the fact you’re a behemoth.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 26, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> When you’re “369lbs” going on 450 there isn’t a single camera angle left to hide the fact you’re a behemoth.



Crazy how she went from fat-denial to fat-acceptance overnight as soon as she realized that.


----------



## Lilac_loud (Oct 26, 2019)

YourMommasBackstory said:


> And now seriously, if she'll dye her hair blonde, how she'll cover her balding spots?


Oh yeah, blonde. Two things. Her hair is so thin and sparse dyeing it would not be doing it any favors and having the roots done Every 3 to 6 weeks will cost A pretty penny because she could never do a touch up herself. Good lord, she could never keep her arms up that long!
Yeah blonde. Sure chintel, sure. Seeing her with black out growth will be most stunning on her.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Oct 26, 2019)

Lilac_loud said:


> Oh yeah, blonde. Two things. Her hair is so thin and sparse dyeing it would not be doing it any favors and having the roots done Every 3 to 6 weeks will cost A pretty penny because she could never do a touch up herself. Good lord, she could never keep her arms up that long!
> Yeah blonde. Sure chintel, sure. Seeing her with black out growth will be most stunning on her.


Plus, while you CAN get that scalp powder in blonde, it’s not nearly as visually effective. Too many shades and tones of blonde make it harder to match to your own hair.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Oct 26, 2019)

AbraCadaver said:


> Plus, while you CAN get that scalp powder in blonde, it’s not nearly as visually effective. Too many shades and tones of blonde make it harder to match to your own hair.


She’d be better off shaving her gourd head though. At least the darker hue makes it easier to pretend her beachball face has any definition. It’s almosy like she’s in full self destruct mode. Blond on her would be worse than when she decided she didn’t need make up or hair soot.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 26, 2019)

Chantal gets some expert shade throw at her from what looks like a 10 year old at the very most. Nobody can humiliate a sperg better than a well-raised child.





It's slightly concerning that she has the chance of becoming a role-model to people this young.


----------



## Ellana (Oct 26, 2019)

If Cuntal bullies Yaba's friend again, Yaba has made a promise to give Chantal's sister the link to this thread. 
I doubt Yaba has that kind of pull or that Chantal's sister will even bother to read these 1400+ pages, but that would certainly be an amusing situation. 
Timestamped at 3:55


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Oct 26, 2019)

Ellana said:


> If Cuntal bullies Yaba's friend again, Yaba has made a promise to give Chantal's sister the link to this thread.
> I doubt Yaba has that kind of pull or that Chantal's sister will even bother to read these 1400+ pages, but that would certainly be an amusing situation.
> Timestamped at 3:55


Yabba is no stranger to the Farms. I believe she still has an account, though it is inactive. I remember seeing her active in the first pages of the Amberlynn Reid General Discussion subforum, around the first 30 pages or so.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 26, 2019)

Ellana said:


> If Cuntal bullies Yaba's friend again, Yaba has made a promise to give Chantal's sister the link to this thread.
> I doubt Yaba has that kind of pull or that Chantal's sister will even bother to read these 1400+ pages, but that would certainly be an amusing situation.
> Timestamped at 3:55



Who is Yaba's friend and what does she have to do with anything?


----------



## Swagstika (Oct 26, 2019)

Lilac_loud said:


> Oh yeah, blonde. Two things. Her hair is so thin and sparse dyeing it would not be doing it any favors and having the roots done Every 3 to 6 weeks will cost A pretty penny because she could never do a touch up herself. Good lord, she could never keep her arms up that long!
> Yeah blonde. Sure chintel, sure. Seeing her with black out growth will be most stunning on her.


Hm, if she put in the upkeep of getting her roots done (Yea, I know, I know. She won't) it could acturally help her look less balding. I see way too many women with bad or balding hairlines dye their hair darker to "make it look like more" but in reality it just leaves paler roots to really make them look balding. If Chintal bleached her hair closer to her skintone, and managed the upkeep, it would make the edge between hair and scalp blend better, so you can't so easily spot how bad her hairline is. Lots of women have thin and fine hair, thats just the way their hair is and it seems completely acceptable. Their updos can also look way more feminine than for women with really thick hair. But having a really bad or balding hairline? That will fuck up the looks of everyone, no matter the gender. But of course she won't do the upkeep, so the initial effort will just be for nothing. Pass me the popcorn, this will be fun.

Edit: Me spell good


----------



## Neckless (Oct 26, 2019)

MrsLoveMom said:


> Peetz is as creepy as Chantal is gross. What a fine couple they make! This is the first time I've seen Peetz without sunglasses and he really should wear them 24/7, he's more dark alley scary without them. The pumpkin place was kind of cool but the 5th grade commentary ruined. If they would've just STFU and showed the displays, it would've been cool.


I think that place was fantastic. This is by far the cringiest of all, with Peetz looming behind her as they enter the place. Then witness all manner of healthy people frolick around them as she vlogs between meals. The T. Rex had me dying; she called his arms pathetic without an ounce of irony. Then, while showing the dispay with beautful intricate patterns, she abruptly turns to the building as she realizes that it may house a source of food. They proceed to talk about food. Wonder where they went after, shoulda rounded out the vlog with another mukbang eh?


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Oct 26, 2019)

I have a great idea. How about you and Peetz put on Nikes, put a bag over your head and just do it?


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 26, 2019)

Finally a new community post (god she's boring/slow atm).



Is Chantal finally fully embracing the Cool Girl archetype, who is happier to be around boys than those dang back-stabbing gossiping girls. I'd say she's scouting for prospects, but she thinks she's far above this guy's level for sure. Predicting a nice girl phase where she pretends to care about others.

Edit: laying the garlic on thickly with her high school French:


----------



## Princess Ariel (Oct 26, 2019)

All’s quiet on the Biggest Mikey channel except for this community post.

“I toned back the reactions cuz I realized watching someone as vile as you die by your own hand is something even I can’t stomach anymore”

Uh-huh, yeah sure. I’m sure it has nothing to do with the last video where you got called out bc your fiancé looks just like Chantal and you’re both still behemoths. Then to make things worse the fiancé completely contradicted herself and said that her Hashimotos makes losing weight “virtually impossible” meanwhile she has lost 100lbs. You can’t have both.

They really don’t get why they got a hard time and have to keep explaining themselves. There’s a good reason for it. Even Amberlynn has lost 89 elbees.


----------



## Um Oh Ah Yeah (Oct 26, 2019)

The thing is, Biggest Mikey really HAS lost a ton of weight, even if he is still fat. Part of me wants to say that it's sweet that he clearly loves and supports his (whale) of a fiancee that much but man, then he started deleting comments. 

I'm still salty, okay.


----------



## Who Now (Oct 26, 2019)

Beluga said:


> she hates the ritual of asking "How are you



Funny how she is so above a social greeting, but uses the same one on her own videos and says it twice for no reason


----------



## vector3 (Oct 26, 2019)

I find the difference in the comments section of Chantal's videos and Amberlynn's videos really remarkable. Why is it that I can see positive comments for Chantal's videos, but not Amber's? I know that Chantal curates her comments section, but I still find it oddly amusing.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 26, 2019)

vector3 said:


> I find the difference in the comments section of Chantal's videos and Amberlynn's videos really remarkable. Why is it that I can see positive comments for Chantal's videos, but not Amber's? I know that Chantal curates her comments section, but I still find it oddly amusing.



I guess one reason is that their asslicking is reciprocated. Chantal does interact with her supportive commenters. Amberlynn, even before her comment section was completely out of control only ever ignored hers and would focus on the haydurs.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Oct 26, 2019)

Note the top comment


----------



## RemoveKebab (Oct 26, 2019)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> View attachment 986442
> Note the top comment


How do I keep it spicy in the bedroom? 

Well I keep a bottle of sriracha in my nightstand for when I binge in bed. Tee Hee. Sssh. I said SSSh.


----------



## DaintyChokerGorl (Oct 26, 2019)

Are these text to pic apps or Cuntal’s public diary entries?


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 26, 2019)

If Chantal is hot, what does that make normal women, or even attractive women? Wait never mind, Chantal genuinely thinks she looks better than those people


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 26, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> Uh-huh, yeah sure. I’m sure it has nothing to do with the last video where you got called out bc your fiancé looks just like Chantal and you’re both still behemoths. Then to make things worse the fiancé completely contradicted herself and said that her Hashimotos makes losing weight “virtually impossible” meanwhile she has lost 100lbs. You can’t have both.




I can't remember if anyone's pointed this out or not yet but just for the record: Hashimoto's does NOT make losing weight "virtually impossible". Even untreated Hashimoto's doesn't have that kind of effect -- it can have an impact insofar as as it's a thyroid disease and as such basically slows down all your bodily functions, but it doesn't make you balloon to 400 lbs in spite of a healthy diet and lifestyle. Yeah, it causes (moderate) weight gain, but it has no impact on weight _loss. _You might need a slightly lower-calorie diet and slightly more exercise, but it's not a huge hurdle. Besides, by the time it's bad enough to have a significant impact on your weight, you have much more serious symptoms to worry about.



And treatment is taking a single pill once a day. (The only catch is that you have to take said pill on an empty stomach and refrain from eating for about 30 minutes after taking it. I suspect that has more to do with the virtual impossibility of the situation than anything else.)

Edit: English is an infuriating language


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 26, 2019)

No one on this planet thinks she's hot.


----------



## WizardOfErrz (Oct 27, 2019)

First time posting. Here's her recent chimp-out that was quickly deleted:


----------



## dismissfrogs (Oct 27, 2019)

Flobby Slobby said:


> I have a great idea. How about you and Peetz put on Nikes, put a bag over your head and just do it?View attachment 986307



I feel sick just reading about how often she goes out. jesus christ.


----------



## THOTto (Oct 27, 2019)

I made myself laugh so hard by cropping this it should be an emote tbh. Or just send it to people with no context. I can’t even think of a quip at this point. This is great. Thank you chantal.


----------



## raritycunt (Oct 27, 2019)

vector3 said:


> I find the difference in the comments section of Chantal's videos and Amberlynn's videos really remarkable. Why is it that I can see positive comments for Chantal's videos, but not Amber's? I know that Chantal curates her comments section, but I still find it oddly amusing.



Well for one Chantal won’t publish a comment unless it’s ass kissing, she literally sits and approves or denies each individual comment depending on its nature so people kiss her ass because they know she won’t allow it otherwise. Plus she attracts a bunch of fat Middle Aged weirdos to the melting pot of her comments.


----------



## mook bongg chiken kween (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## welsho (Oct 27, 2019)

THOTto said:


> I made myself laugh so hard by cropping this it should be an emote tbh. Or just send it to people with no context. I can’t even think of a quip at this point. This is great. Thank you chantal.


Already been done mate...please excuse the emoji being uploaded again, but it is too good not to share:


----------



## RandomLurker (Oct 27, 2019)

mook bongg chiken kween said:


> View attachment 986686


Chantard cant zip up her fucking boots let alone go through the process of taking someone to court. 

Although I am interested in seeing the sperg brawl between these fat fucking REEEEEEEtards


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 27, 2019)

mook bongg chiken kween said:


> View attachment 986686




On the one hand, I'm a bit agitated by how fucking stupid this woman is. If she can watch a video laying out exactly what Fair Use is and still think reaction/commentary channels (monetized or not) are in violation, then I suspect it's not just her fat that's keeping her from tying her own shoes.

On the other hand, pleasepleaseplease take Charlie to court.

Edit: She walked back the threat (I caught it with the Wayback Machine) and then deleted the post.

Never change, Chantal.


----------



## RandomLurker (Oct 27, 2019)

mook bongg chiken kween said:


> View attachment 986686


ANNND ITS GONE 

Record time. Sorry, chantard. Once you post it, it exists forever.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Oct 27, 2019)

mook bongg chiken kween said:


> View attachment 986686


Maybe Chantal should have spent five minutes _actually watching_ this video? Allow me to quote the relevant section:


> Aside from what your country calls it, courts usually focus on whether your use of another person's song or video is transformative. Basically, they're asking if you *added new expression or meaning to the original work* or if it basically copies the original. For example, in the US, content that might be considered fair use includes *commentary, criticism* or news reporting.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Oct 27, 2019)

Thankfully Chantal stated she would ignore and stay out of drama.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 27, 2019)

Sbe's so brain-dead she probably thought she could do it locally with some white knight mall strip lawyer wanting to protect a virtuous French maiden. Most of the people she would want to sue are based in the US. Youtube is based in the US. There has already been a legal precedent set for YT fair use lolsuits in the US in the h3h3 lawsuit (which even Canadian courts would view the proceedings of with interest) meaning it would fail immediately. She is broke trailer trash and would balk even at the initial deposit for a good lawyer.

Sometimes in her arrogance and narcissism it's easy to forget that Chantal has a two digit IQ, and even when food is not concerned, the impulse control of a disabled toddler. She also has no shame, she will say this shit to feel like the tough woman, then delete it and not feel embarrassed for a second at everybody who documented her hormonally frustrated little piss-fit. Not understanding basic law and imagining that the legal system exists to correct hurt feelings puts her into a higher tier of lolcow, as only the most exceptional of cows think these threats can do anything other than make them look foolish.

She fails to even pass the Skinner test for self-awareness. _"Am I so unlikable and my content *that *bad? No, it's the reaction channels who are wrong."_


----------



## Bitchboy95 (Oct 27, 2019)

This just in!!!


----------



## DuckSucker (Oct 27, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> Thankfully Chantal stated she would ignore and stay out of drama.


That's something mom tells you when youre a child and your older sibling is giving you shit and tormenting you or dad is being mean and angry to show you how mean and shitty the world is, but I think she was the older sibling in that case. By like 14 years if I remember.


----------



## Strine (Oct 27, 2019)

What do you like most about her chimpouts? For me, it's her attempts at wit. "Michael B Bully" is so lazy, unfunny and idiotic that I think I actually like it, but for me that greasy colostomy bag will forever be Beetus Drake.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 27, 2019)

Bitchboy95 said:


> View attachment 986729
> 
> This just in!!!



See you tomorrow fatass


----------



## raritycunt (Oct 27, 2019)

Strine said:


> What do you like most about her chimpouts? For me, it's her attempts at wit. "Michael B Bully" is so lazy, unfunny and idiotic that I think I actually like it, but for me that greasy colostomy bag will forever be Beetus Drake.



I love her attempts at being tough or threatening, like she isn’t sat cheeseburger in one hand, keyboard in the other tee-heeing to herself


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Oct 27, 2019)

Bitchboy95 said:


> View attachment 986729
> 
> This just in!!!



Our gorl is simply going to bed. She’s gonna sleep on it and be back with another chimp out or mukbang or both by tonight.


----------



## raritycunt (Oct 27, 2019)

She be strikin


----------



## THOTto (Oct 27, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 986786
> 
> She be strikin


 Wow. Just . Beetus drake is a faggot but I thank him for this. This went over so well before for her, how long until she pulls her strike and “apologizes“ or needs to “reflect”. I’m taking all bets.


----------



## solidus (Oct 27, 2019)

And thus begins this month’s big chimpout.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 27, 2019)

I'm surprised that she goes for the copyright strikes when she chimps like this. She has absolutely no shot. She has a much better chance of taking someone down with bullying/harassment strikes.

I mean hasn't it been over a year since youtube sided with ZM when Chantal DMCA'd him? She's striking big channels that aren't afraid of her, they're going to challenge the strikes. Wait. Maybe she's dox-baiting like null said in his Chantal stream. If you get a DMCA strike on youtube, in order to challenge it you have to give up your dox. That may be what she's really after.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Oct 27, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> I'm surprised that she goes for the copyright strikes when she chimps like this. She has absolutely no shot. She has a much better chance of taking someone down with bullying/harassment strikes.
> 
> I mean hasn't it been over a year since youtube sided with ZM when Chantal DMCA'd him? She's striking big channels that aren't afraid of her, they're going to challenge the strikes. Wait. Maybe she's dox-baiting like null said in his Chantal stream. If you get a DMCA strike on youtube, in order to challenge it you have to give up your dox. That may be what she's really after.


She can't eat dox, so what will she do with them?

I don't really think she's being so strategic since that requires planning several steps out then waiting, and she didn't even watch the fucking fair use video before deciding it served her vitriolic purpose.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 27, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> She can't eat dox, so what will she do with them?



Drop them, obvi.

But seriously, the point is that the person being striked will go to challenge and they'll see that if they want to challenge they'll have to dox themselves. The idea is to scare them out of challenging the strike, even though it obviously has no merit. Ironically, she's using the copyright stirke system to bully people into taking down their videos.

I know she's dumb but I don't thinks she's SO dumb that after all this time she'd still be copyright striking people when what she should be doing if she wants to go through the proper channels is striking them for harassment. Which is definitely a thing you can do. Amberlynn reaction channels have fallen to this. Pretty sure the original Kiwi Farms youtube channel fell to this as well.

e: fucked up some werdz


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Oct 27, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> She can't eat dox, so what will she do with them?


She'll send CPS on one's who has kids.


----------



## Beluga (Oct 27, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> I know she's dumb but I don't thinks she's SO dumb that after all this time she'd still be copyright striking people when what she should be doing if she wants to go through the proper channels is striking them for harassment. Which is definitely a thing you can do. Amberlynn reaction channels have fallen to this. Pretty sure the original Kiwi Farms youtube channel fell to this as well.


She's become dumber and dumber, she can thank all the cheeseburgers and gravy she eats and drink for breakfast. 

I have high hopes for this chimpout phase. Don't disappoint me Chantal - who am I kidding, she's gonna fuck it up like she does with everything in her life.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Oct 27, 2019)

Chimpout loading..........




SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> I'm surprised that she goes for the copyright strikes when she chimps like this. She has absolutely no shot. She has a much better chance of taking someone down with bullying/harassment strikes.
> 
> I mean hasn't it been over a year since youtube sided with ZM when Chantal DMCA'd him? She's striking big channels that aren't afraid of her, they're going to challenge the strikes. Wait. Maybe she's dox-baiting like null said in his Chantal stream. If you get a DMCA strike on youtube, in order to challenge it you have to give up your dox. That may be what she's really after.


I can imagine chinny rolling around in her clown car driving to the haydurs locations to teach them a lesson.
Chinny, you can’t even walk a 100 m; what are you gonna do to a haydur or anyone for that matter?


----------



## BerriesArnold (Oct 27, 2019)

Bitchboy95 said:


> View attachment 986729
> 
> This just in!!!



So this all happened at 3am...


----------



## PatTraverse (Oct 27, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> I'm surprised that she goes for the copyright strikes when she chimps like this. She has absolutely no shot. She has a much better chance of taking someone down with bullying/harassment strikes.
> 
> I mean hasn't it been over a year since youtube sided with ZM when Chantal DMCA'd him? She's striking big channels that aren't afraid of her, they're going to challenge the strikes. Wait. Maybe she's dox-baiting like null said in his Chantal stream. If you get a DMCA strike on youtube, in order to challenge it you have to give up your dox. That may be what she's really after.


Why would anyone care if Chantal knew where they lived? All those reaction channels are based in the US and she is in Canada. Is she going to drive down to the Midwest or the American south to threaten someone in person? She is too much of a coward to do that and the cops would be called on her immediately which would spell trouble for her since she is not an American citizen. I do not think she wants to be barred from entry into the US when there are all those exclusive fast food chains she wants to try.

I can just imagine Chantal trying to intimidate someone physically only to get kicked down and being unable to get up like some fat retarded turtle.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 27, 2019)

I understand if people disagree with my theory but that's... not why people fear doxing. At all. I'm not suggesting that Chantal is going on a stalking spree and physically confront anyone.

MichaelBePetty isn't afraid that Chantal is going to come stalk him IRL. He's afraid of being doxed on the internet.


----------



## PatTraverse (Oct 27, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> I understand if people disagree with my theory but that's... not why people fear doxing. At all. I'm not suggesting that Chantal is going on a stalking spree and physically confront anyone.
> 
> MichaelBePetty isn't afraid that Chantal is going to come stalk him IRL. He's afraid of being doxed on the internet.


Well good luck to her if that is her real aim. She would be immediately doxxed herself and i doubt that Bibi and her family would like to deal with the backlash. They are content to let Chantal play her little Youtube game because it keeps her occupied but i doubt they would not react if it started to affect their personal lives.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Oct 27, 2019)

Bitchboy95 said:


> View attachment 986729
> 
> This just in!!!




Gone now too.

She went through this same exact cycle right before the surgery that never happened.

She really does believe her own hype.  She blocks 40,000 people, one by one like a true psychopath, and she thinks that except for one or two bad apples, everybody loves her.  She completely forgets that 90%+ of her viewers are hate-watchers.  The reaction channels ruin this delusion, so she always has to find a way to extinguish them.  If she could, she would be the most popular and beloved person on YouTube.

Low IQ is a really bad fit for narcissism.  

Oh, and I will say that there was nothing wrong with her "I have cellulite and I'm hot" post.  Of course she's hot; she's wrapped in a sweatsuit of blubber.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 27, 2019)

I love that she has not one single solitary person in her life to talk to when she gets upset. If she did, she would be talked out of these ridiculous impulsive posts. She has no one to talk to, and no one gives a shit about her or any of her internet drama. She's such a vile person that she's completely socially isolated herself - even though she believes she is a public figure and desires fame.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Oct 27, 2019)

mook bongg chiken kween said:


> View attachment 986686


Still not how it works Chantal. Dammit! If she keeps this up, she is gonna get her own channel deleted and we ALL lose!


----------



## Dutch Courage (Oct 27, 2019)

I would love to be a fly on the wall if Chantal really takes Charlie to court.

Attorney: Ms. Sarault, would you tell the court what you do for a living?
Clotso: I am a 'creator'
Attorney: And what do you create?
Clotso: I create mukbang videos for Youtube.
Attorney: For those who are unfamiliar with the term, could you describe what a mukbang is?
Closto: I eat snacks on camera while discussing my life.
Attorney: Snacks, eh?  I submit to the court Exhibit A, in which you consume two quarter pounders, two large orders of fries, 20 chicken nuggets, two drinks, and eight cups of dip, while discussing your own bowel movements.
Clotso: Yeah, but that's only five minutes of my life.  You don't see the my friends, my activities, my work, my dreams and goals...
Attorney: The defense rests.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Oct 27, 2019)

Just to backtrack a little. . .really? None of you?


----------



## THOTto (Oct 27, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Drop them, obvi.
> 
> But seriously, the point is that the person being striked will go to challenge and they'll see that if they want to challenge they'll have to dox themselves. The idea is to scare them out of challenging the strike, even though it obviously has no merit. Ironically, she's using the copyright stirke system to bully people into taking down their videos.
> 
> ...


Not saying to argue because this is a valid point. She did dox @manicunt before, though it’ll be hard to do this and play the victim at the same time.  But aren’t most hater channels already doxed in the AL sub? I don’t watch reaction channels so I’m honestly unsure.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 27, 2019)

I don't think she has the brain capacity to even think about doxxing reaction channels. I think she just thought that if she threatened Charlie with court that Charlie might stop reacting to her.

ETA:
Apparently her chimpout this morning involved several other reaction channels.





Here, Jabba accuses this fatass of weighing more than her. This fat ass actually weighs 180 pounds less than her.







Spoiler: Source


----------



## AbraCadaver (Oct 27, 2019)

Fucking christ her french is bad. How do you fuck that up in one sentence? Google translate would’ve have done a better job.



Man vs persistent rat said:


> Finally a new community post (god she's boring/slow atm).
> 
> View attachment 986315
> 
> ...


----------



## SmileyTimeDayCare (Oct 27, 2019)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> Just to backtrack a little. . .really? None of you?
> View attachment 987206View attachment 987207



I dunno...I see:


----------



## THOTto (Oct 27, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 987250
> 
> Here, Jabba accuses this fatass of weighing more than her. This fat ass actually weighs 180 pounds less than her.


Wow Chantal, that isn’t very body positive of you. It sounds like you’re fat shaming you useless fat fuck.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Oct 27, 2019)

1st off, a huge THANK YOU to all the farmers who captured this lunacy in the wee hours.  It figures it happened while I was at a Halloween party! What I love about her chimpouts is that her behavior is so predictable. It's always copyright strikes, empty threats, and post and deletes as her mind vacillates wildly, impulsively, and not using a modicum of critical thought. Does anyone know exactly what set her off? Was it Shanny for Christ (as long as your not a nigger)? Or was it the usual parody and mocking of her batshit behavior and gorging?  Once all of the people she has attacked make a united front, she will demure. Nevermind she doesn't have a legal leg to stand on, it's not like she has the money to go to sue each reaction channel in their respective jurisdiction. Imagine how many airline seats she'd have to buy just to get there.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Oct 27, 2019)

Oh I love it when Chantal makes an ass out herself and doesn't delete fast enough! I think she feels really vindicated when she posts these threats and schoolyard insults. Yet she must have a speck of self awareness to later realize how ridiculous she looks since she always deletes them after a time out binge.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Oct 27, 2019)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> Just to backtrack a little. . .really? None of you?
> View attachment 987206View attachment 987207


Introducing the newest supervillain in the DCEU: *The Porker*

Instead of falling into a vat of chemicals at Ace Chemical's, The Porker fell into a vat of liquid cheddar cheese sauce at Arby's Meat Packing, Inc.

The Porker debuts in the newest issue of Detective Comics.


----------



## Lame Entropy (Oct 27, 2019)

Chantal amazes me. I've never seen a cow so pathetic and gross that their chimpouts become more annoying and depressing than entertaining. She seriously makes me think Big Al lives a fulfilling life in comparison.

On the other hand, she might finally be hitting the point where her nonsense finally spills over to her real life. Now that might be entertaining to watch.


----------



## A borscht-on (Oct 27, 2019)

Chantal...I thought you had accepted yourself, your grotesque and malformed body, your near-bloodlust when it comes to fast food, your viewers who pretend to love you in order to get more freak-show content to laugh at and marvel over.  I guess you still have some insecurities, and I understand this.  My advice?  Ease off with the typed-out chimpouts.  Instead, grab your camera and steering wheel tray, hit up an Arby's and a DQ and a Pizza Pizza, set everything up in your camera, and record yourself.  Have your snack as you vent to us--we will watch and listen.  We will be there for you.  I promise.


----------



## Lilac_loud (Oct 27, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> She can't eat dox, so what will she do with them?


I wonder if she isn’t thinking of sending that lug nut, Shanny or whatever the hell her name is after she does the dox and gets the info. Is that chinny lover in the States?


----------



## Dutch Courage (Oct 27, 2019)

Meanwhile, this nitwit is losing her mind, chimping out much worse than her mentor would. Imagine Clotso having more self-control and intelligence than someone.  This lady is great lolcow material.  If this isn't proof Clotso's followers are shady, ugly bottom-shelf refugees from short buses, I don't know what is...











For those with better things to do, here is a rough synopsis of both videos:  I will never say "nigger" again.  Except if I am making a joke.  Niggers are funny.  I am not a racist.  Black guys can say nigger, but I can't?  That's right I called him a nigger.  He deserves to be called a nigger because he stole from me.  Nigger!  Nigger!  I am not a racist!  Nigger-nigger-nigger-nigger-nigger!  He is a fucking nigger.  But _I_ am racist because I call him a nigger?  He's a nigger!  I am not racist.  Nigger.  Nigger.  I am not a racist.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 27, 2019)

So, just to recap, despite having it explained to her *repeatedly, *this is Fair Use according to Chantal:


1. You can't "copy" her video into your reaction video (I suppose she wants people to summarize or perhaps act out a recreation of her video -- but even then, I'm sure she'd be sufficiently offended to strike the video) and you can't use the whole thing (Fair Use is Fair Use and infringement is infringement; it actually doesn't matter if you use 1% or 100% -- as anyone who's been struck for having two seconds of music playing in their video can attest)

2. You can't monetize your commentary/critique (reality: as per YouTube's explainer video, depending on the exact situation monetization could make it less likely something is found to be Fair Use, but it's by no means an automatic disqualification)

3. You can't "defame" her (bear in mind, Chantal's definition of defamation is saying mean things or hurting her feelings in any way, including failing to validate her delusions)

4. If you tell yourself that points 1-3 are valid despite all evidence to the contrary, then you're acting "in good faith" and will face zero repercussions for abusing the DMCA system on YouTube

5. If you file a copyright claim and YouTube takes down the offending video, that means YouTube has agreed it's not Fair Use and you're totally justified in your actions (again, YouTube themselves take pains to try to explain that they aren't the ones who make that determination). It's a bit like how if you call CPS with some cockamamie allegation and they fulfill their legal obligation to investigate, it means your initial complaint was totally valid, no matter what.

6. If someone files a counter-notice that means it's suddenly not worth your time to take it to court (Chantal has a real problem putting her money where her mouth is -- though I suppose it's understandable, given how full her mouth usually is)

Have I missed anything? 



BanalEntropy said:


> On the other hand, she might finally be hitting the point where her nonsense finally spills over to her real life. Now that might be entertaining to watch.



She's already convinced herself that her diet and lifestyle have no impact on her health. Unlike her attempts to wear pants, there's no stretching involved in convincing herself that her temper tantrums will never have an impact on her channel or her real life.

It would be entertaining to see her reaction if her channel gets deleted though. Of course, it would be the final bit of fun for us, since I doubt she'll find another platform to complain about how she was driven off YouTube for "standing up for herself" and is now forced to do actual fetish videos in order to fund her fast food addiction. Though that _would_ be pretty funny.


----------



## THOTto (Oct 27, 2019)

A borscht-on said:


> Chantal...I thought you had accepted yourself, your grotesque and malformed body, your near-bloodlust when it comes to fast food, your viewers who pretend to love you in order to get more freak-show content to laugh at and marvel over.  I guess you still have some insecurities, and I understand this.  My advice?  Ease off with the typed-out chimpouts.  Instead, grab your camera and steering wheel tray, hit up an Arby's and a DQ and a Pizza Pizza, set everything up in your camera, and record yourself.  Have your snack as you vent to us--we will watch and listen.  We will be there for you.  I promise.





Spoiler: You know you want to




Gimme dat extra salami on my pizza





Like she would stop there, then she’d hit Burger King, Hardee’s, Arbys, back to pizza pizza, Arbys again and finish it off with two Big Macs, two large fries, 1488 dipping sauces and a diet coke of course, HEE HEE.


----------



## Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop (Oct 27, 2019)

Well.. I can't say I disagree with Chinny on this one..

Eta: (bc life) though it is a close race. At least we know Jabba is self aware at how shitty her food/slop looks and is presented. So while talking about her various skat stories, she somewhat purposly eats similar looking dishes.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Oct 27, 2019)

For Chintal, because we know you read every single post here, this is what fair use is...


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 27, 2019)

The h3h3 case showed that the further you get from just talking over a video in its entirety, to the same run-time, the more likely you are to win a dispute on fair use. Some hypotheticals (ordered from strong to weak):

1. You use clips of Chantal in a much larger video that is discussing her, ideally with some high-effort content included like a skit or animation: this is the h3h3 "quintessential fair use" ruling.

2. You use only sections of her videos and cut away to react to them, but not full videos: fairly safe, although if you're just making a compilation of clips without adding criticism, it may become more shaky.

3. You use an entire video and pause it or cut away at numerous points (the Zachary-style): you're still adding content to the original video, nobody who is only looking for Chantal-produced content would consider going to this over the original because they wouldn't want Zachary's interjections. This is a little harder to defend potentially, but still fair use. Essentially the more you alter the original, the safer it is.

4. You use an entire video and just talk over it, without pausing or adding anything else: this is where it becomes debatable, and would require more court cases to set precedents.

Whether you have Chantal's video permanently full screen or not could affect this as well, as if it's windowed/thumbnailed for a lot of the time, you've further removed reliance on her own production, as most of the screen-space is your own.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 27, 2019)

Damn, I missed a lot these past couple days 
I hadn’t seen these posted so thought I’d add them, just a couple messages Chantal left on Charlie’s videos:

and what she said to ShannyForChrist regarding her use of the n word:


----------



## Punkinsplice (Oct 27, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> The h3h3 case showed that the further you get from just talking over a video in its entirety, to the same run-time, the more likely you are to win a dispute on fair use. Some hypotheticals (ordered from strong to weak):
> 
> 1. You use clips of Chantal in a much larger video that is discussing her, ideally with some high-effort content included like a skit or animation: this is the h3h3 "quintessential fair use" ruling.
> 
> ...


Are there any reaction channels that actually do #4? I have never seen anyone do that, but I haven't watched reactions for a while and some new creators are springing up here and there.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 27, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> Are there any reaction channels that actually do #4? I have never seen anyone do that, but I haven't watched reactions for a while and some new creators are springing up here and there.


I think #4 is purely the type of lazy content that caused controversies a while ago where people just sat through a film trailer nodding and grinning. then adding no discussion at the end. It's a cliche of zero-effort content and I don't think anybody would watch it if somebody tried that. #3 is definitely the standard from what I have seen.

A random aside (I know this isn't a confusion on your own part) while on the subject because I've seen it confused a few times before - copyright does exist as strongly online as real life, it's just harder to enforce, so reupload channels are entirely in the wrong legally, as YT and Chantal (there's some legal debate between the two entities) are the only owners of the video, and, say, with videos Chantal deletes she is legally entitled to that original version of the video disappearing forever if she so chooses as any copies made are legally treated as piracy. (This is where online differs a lot from physical media, where if a company mothballs a product, they can't prevent the people who originally bought copies from keeping or reselling it - YT just allows you to watch its content for as long as it's there, with no rights beyond that). However, if it was on a commentary channel and they did their due-dilligence, this would not be allowed to be struck down even if the original video was gone forever. If Chantal wasn't so stupid as to try to strike videos reacting to content she wants online, I'd worry more about her striking fair use videos of content she no longer wants online.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 27, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> 3. You use an entire video and pause it or cut away at numerous points (the Zachary-style): you're still adding content to the original video, nobody who is only looking for Chantal-produced content would consider going to this over the original because they wouldn't want Zachary's interjections. This is a little harder to defend potentially, but still fair use. Essentially the more you alter the original, the safer it is.



This is the thing Chantal doesn't get. Some people (for whatever reason) are interested in her content. Other people (for whatever reason) are specifically interested in Zach's opinion/response to her content. He's a "content creator" in that sense. If -- IF -- for some reason it was determined that he couldn't use her videos (or clips) for his responses, people could still theoretically be interested in seeing what he thinks about the whole mess. It would make his job harder and would probably result in fewer views for him because the format would be less effective, but he could still do it and people would (again, theoretically) still watch. Whatever profit or popularity he derives from his channel isn't due to simply re-uploading her videos and stealing her audience. He's using her content as a basis for his content, not just siphoning off views from her channel.

She fundamentally can't stand the idea that someone is more popular than her, and the idea that they gained their popularity through mocking her simply doesn't compute. Her tiny gravy-addled mind can't process the fact that criticism of her is not only valid, but widespread and potentially profitable.

She'll never understand how much of a joke she is.

Edit: The legality of all this vis-a-vis Fair Use is kind of beside the point, imo, since she'll never take anyone to court, and would probably lose if she did. I'm just dumbstruck by how her narcissistic brain leaps to these conclusions that people need her permission to say something about her videos she doesn't want to hear.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Oct 27, 2019)

New Zach video about Flobby Blobby. Skip to 6 minutes. The first six minutes is just SJW sperging about Shanny saying NIGGER.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 27, 2019)

Lemme tell you something, Jabba the Nut.

Copyright strikes are for pussies. It’s the adult equivalent of telling your teacher that the other kids are laughing at you. It goes against internet culture. The internet wouldn’t be what it is today without people giving a middle finger to copyright laws. The only reason you have Netflix, Spotify, youtube, and free 4K porn is because the entertainment jews couldn’t control piracy. Youtube wouldn’t exist without a loose interpret of fair use. You literally wouldn’t have a job, you fat ugly bitch, if not for piracy.

Fuck you and fuck your old middle-aged ass.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 27, 2019)

So where do we go from here? Well, there's a few options. These have all been done previously.

1. She uploads a bitchy rant today with a mukbang, doubling down on the things she said yesterday.
2. She posts a half-ass apology within two days, still in bitch-mode and standing by what she said but blaming the bullying, and vowing never to speak about haters again.
3. She posts a half-ass apology within two days, using her tiny baby voice and playing the victim.
3. She manufactures a reason for a hospital visit to try and get sympathy and have people forget the chimpout/niggergate. 
4. She blames her recent actions on medication, claims she's made a dr.'s appt and that she'll behave now.
5. She actually takes a break from YT for a week, then comes back with Big Beautiful Me 2.0 and a new diet.
6. She just never addresses any of it at all and continues uploading fast-food mukbangs as if nothing happened.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Oct 27, 2019)

Zach might even come up with a creative way to get around using her clips if that was a true copyright infringement. 
There are some funny reaction channels, and I would like to see more content that doesn't rely on video clips. Then Chantal would just reeeee about "fat shaming". Chantal calls everything fat shaming because fatness is her identity, and snark against Chantal is snark against fat people in her blubber addled head. Yet most reaction YouTubers are very careful to frame weight related criticism as concern (I don't think it really is in every case), so she would just have to sit and stew even more than she does now.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Oct 27, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> So where do we go from here? Well, there's a few options. These have all been done previously.
> 
> 1. She uploads a bitchy rant today with a mukbang, doubling down on the things she said yesterday.
> 2. She posts a half-ass apology within two days, still in bitch-mode and standing by what she said but blaming the bullying, and vowing never to speak about haters again.
> ...


Personally, I want #6. This is the most entertaining/interesting Chantal has been in a very long time and I do not want it to end anytime soon.


----------



## Wyzzerd (Oct 27, 2019)

I'm just waiting to see what her solution will be when the food tray no longer fits on her steering wheel. Will she find out a new way to hold up her hourly feelings or will she be too fat to even fit behind the wheel at that point?   

It always is fascinating too see what these lazy deathfats come up with to continue their wretched lifestyle. Instead of slightly altering their life or just getting off their ass they invent these hilarious solutions so they don't have to expend any effort.


----------



## Strine (Oct 27, 2019)

Are you fat? You can't criticise Chantal because you're fat just like she is.
Are you thin now but formerly fat? You can't criticise Chantal because you used to be fat just like she is.
Are you thin without ever having been fat? You can't criticise Chantal because you don't know what it's like to be "big".
Do your criticisms have nothing to do with obesity and everything to do with Chantal being a filthy lying cunt? Sorry, too bad.

I like how Chantal has been swilling "body positivity" like a wine taster to see what it can do for her, but her first reaction to every critic is to try to discredit their arguments based on how many chins they have. "You said x and did not do x" isn't true or false based on the BMI of the person saying it, gorlfriend.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Oct 27, 2019)

Maybe she will 


Wyzzerd said:


> I'm just waiting to see what her solution will be when the food tray no longer fits on her steering wheel. Will she find out a new way to hold up her hourly feelings or will she be too fat to even fit behind the wheel at that point?
> 
> It always is fascinating too see what these lazy deathfats come up with to continue their wretched lifestyle. Instead of slightly altering their life or just getting off their ass they invent these hilarious solutions so they don't have to expend any effort.


Maybe she will scoot the seat back more and wear super 
platform shoes to reach the pedals.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 27, 2019)

Strine said:


> Are you fat? You can't criticise Chantal because you're fat just like she is.
> Are you thin now but formerly fat? You can't criticise Chantal because you used to be fat just like she is.
> Are you thin without ever having been fat? You can't criticise Chantal because you don't know what it's like to be "big".
> Do your criticisms have nothing to do with obesity and everything to do with Chantal being a filthy lying cunt? Sorry, too bad.
> ...



AL does this, too.

Really, the only person worthy of criticizing them is themselves. And that's okay because they'll always forgive themselves, know what they _really_ meant, and be proud of themselves for even considering trying to maybe make a change.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Oct 27, 2019)

I bet Chantal feels like the kid that gets in trouble when they defend themselves from a bully but the bully doesn't get in trouble at all. She is always so eager to dish it out and openly support apparently anyone that comes to her defense without at least vetting them before showing her support publicly. Is she starting to realize her supporters aren't exactly model citizens?


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Oct 27, 2019)

Who voted she would pull an illness out her fat ass for sympathy to distract everyone from what’s going on ??


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 27, 2019)

The famous cold-induced fake legal threat spree, we've all experienced it.

I'm not sure what "back to normal" even means by Chantal standards any more.

Edit: re. her comment a few posts down, if life was "fair", Chantal, somebody more deserving than you would be able to live jobless in comfort, and you would be driven into the wilderness of the Yukon to feed some bears.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 27, 2019)

It's amazing how often she claims to get sick, considering she's rarely around other people.


----------



## Wyzzerd (Oct 27, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> Who voted she would pull an illness out her fat ass for sympathy to distract everyone from what’s going on ??



I think once you reach deathfat status you are constantly sick with some sort of plague. The immune system pretty much throws up its hands and quits even trying to defend against any bacteria sized invaders.

I bet it's super aids, but I'm sure a simple lemon fast will cute it right up! A ghost from the future told me so.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Oct 27, 2019)

edit: chantal edited her post:


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Oct 27, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> It's amazing how often she claims to get sick, considering she's rarely around other people.


We've seen how filthy she lets her apartment get. Plus, her cats walk around everywhere (including tables and countertops) with shit covered feet because she doesn't clean their litter boxes with any regularity.


----------



## Ellana (Oct 27, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> View attachment 987713


She added more to that.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Oct 27, 2019)

Shanny, no one gives a fuck about your autistic funko pop collectin  racist bitch ass.

eta: i think some other supporter collects, idk they all look the same and i dont wanna watch their channels


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Oct 27, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


>






Perhaps if she wasn’t such a vile cunt I would feel sorry for her.

eta : Jenna forgets YouTube also facilitates, encourages and provides a platform to promote (and monetize) addictions, as Chantal loves to reminds us every chance she gets nothing is her fault, she isn’t a pure glutton but! the victim of _food addicshun. _


----------



## Princess Ariel (Oct 27, 2019)

Nobody wants to watch your raw content Chantal. People would obviously much rather watch the reaction channels. 

It’s so funny how absolutely asshurt she is by that.


----------



## solidus (Oct 27, 2019)

Shanny ForSatan has borderline personality disorder. What a shock...


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 27, 2019)

How ‘bout stop being boring. Maybe then people will watch you instead of more charismatic content creators. And when I say more charismatic, I can’t stress enough how low the bar is.

You know, maybe it’s time to reflect on the type of content you create. Just throwing ideas out there, but maybe, just maybe, obnoxious cat content, fart jokes, and pathetic stories from your life are not as riveting as *you* think.

It’s a bit like writing and self-publishing a terrible novel, and then getting mad that people are using excerpts from it in their critiques. People are there for the critique. Ain’t nobody giving two shits about your fucking cats, girl. Get real.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Oct 27, 2019)

Leave it to Chantal to not only attract, but give a green light to fight her battles, the second craziest bitch on YT. Chantal has no awareness and no street smarts. Shit, even Big AL as dumb as she is has the smarts to leave shit alone and not encourage the peanut gallery. This will be interesting, because this Shanny chick doesnt know when to shut the fuck up and stop, and Chantal certainly doesnt. Maybe they will both meltdown and self destruct? Shanny can take the whole bottle and Chantal can OD in an Arby's parking lot. The wrappers of a thousand Beef n Cheddars surrounding the 430lbs corpse.


----------



## irishAzoth (Oct 27, 2019)

solidus said:


> Shanny ForSatan has borderline personality disorder. What a shock...


lol yeah she also shat herself


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Oct 27, 2019)

...aand she deleted her last post. I wonder how many more rage and regrets we'll get tonight?


----------



## Wyzzerd (Oct 27, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> ...aand she deleted her last post. I wonder how many more rage and regrets we'll get tonight?



I'd like to think there's a trip to the nearest speedy grease stop between each emotional tumble.

I wonder how many pounds she can gain in a night?


----------



## Strine (Oct 27, 2019)

When you're 430lbs your immune system is FUBAR. I can believe she's ill. What I don't believe is that she's somehow unable to do her job in such a condition. She's going to be eating 6000 calorie meals, musing about diarrhoea, and shushing the voices in her eggplant head like a skitzo freakshow whether she's ill or not, so just turn the camera on, fattie. She doesn't even edit out her swampy farts; how much effort can it possibly be to continue producing her "content"?


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Oct 27, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> The h3h3 case showed that the further you get from just talking over a video in its entirety, to the same run-time, the more likely you are to win a dispute on fair use. Some hypotheticals (ordered from strong to weak):
> 
> 1. You use clips of Chantal in a much larger video that is discussing her, ideally with some high-effort content included like a skit or animation: this is the h3h3 "quintessential fair use" ruling.
> 
> ...


None of this makes any difference unless it reaches court. This is Chantal we're talking about, she's never going to launch a US jurisdiction civil court case against Michael B Petty or Yaba or whoever. Youtube does not ever assess videos for copyright, they simply accept copyright claims and act on counter-notices - this despite many a cow (and haydur) telling viewers that "Youtube has decided x or y", which is just steaming bullshit. Once the counter-notice is sent back by the person she has struck, Chantal then needs to pony up in a real court of law (in Youtube's jurisdiction) - or forget about it.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 27, 2019)

I wish she had found out about Fat Amy's video dedicated to her, declaring "you are not okay, Chantal". It seems to have gotten lost in the shuffle. She usually has a special kind of chimp out when someone she thought was on her side makes a video against her. Oh well.


----------



## Sham (Oct 27, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> How ‘bout stop being boring. Maybe then people will watch you instead of more charismatic content creators. And when I say more charismatic, I can’t stress enough how low the bar is.
> 
> You know, maybe it’s time to reflect on the type of content you create. Just throwing ideas out there, but maybe, just maybe, obnoxious cat content, fart jokes, and pathetic stories from your life are not as riveting as *you* think.
> 
> It’s a bit like writing and self-publishing a terrible novel, and then getting mad that people are using excerpts from it in their critiques. People are there for the critique. Ain’t nobody giving two shits about your fucking cats, girl. Get real.



Spot on.

I love how she's complaining about not getting "constructive criticism" in reaction videos. When has she EVER taken any constructive criticism or advice? Even from supporters. She either throws a fit or gives a cunty, flippant response.

Also the bit about reaction channels making up lies...and viewers believe them!!! She honestly has no idea how transparent her bullshit is, even after constantly being called out in all the comments she deletes? I mean, I fully believe she thinks that, but damn. It's hard to fathom anyone being that dense and delusional.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Oct 27, 2019)

So by Chantal's logic, no one should comment on anyone else's behavior, nor should they be allowed to offer opinions. Good luck taking down Fox News, CNN, Newsweek and the New York Times, you great flapping twit.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Oct 27, 2019)

Ellana said:


> She added more to that.
> View attachment 987719
> View attachment 987725View attachment 987726


_Reeeee gossip about meeee should be outlawed!_ Go make a petition to parliament, Chantal.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 27, 2019)

Ellana said:


> She added more to that.
> View attachment 987719



Chantal is hilarious. This broad actually spent the last couple days giving it the big I am, tagging Charlie on Instagram, making community posts trying to rally her supporters against her, commenting on Charlie’s videos, threatening lolsuits, and then soon as she gets an actual response from Charlie daring her to sue suddenly she’s all “unfortunately unless you are willing to take things to court, there’s not much that can be done for now so I’ll have to try and ignore it”


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 27, 2019)

The chimpout is finally here. She is so predicable. I love the combination of full on batshit crazy and gorging on fast food Chantal. Christmas has come early this year. (And we still have Nov. 20 to look forward to!)


----------



## cromit (Oct 27, 2019)

In the same sentence as she decried the reaction videos for having no “constructive criticism” she also says they never shut up while talking over her videos. It’s criticism, all right, and it may be constructive coming from the person saying it, but Chantal will never take it constructively. This is a woman who genuinely believes that eating differently on camera, but binging off camera, will result in weight loss, and that CICO doesn’t work, and that grapes shrink ovarian cysts, and that chicken is vegan. She can’t accet any criticism, even if it’s valid.

And the most constructive criticism she could ever receive - “put down the food and do something with your life” - is the one thing that offends her most.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 27, 2019)

You can tell she's used to shutting down criticism -- or conversation in general -- by just throwing out a cuntacular response. I'm sure the people who are unfortunate enough to know her in real life are well-trained to back off when they hear the magic, ranting words. Hysterical abuse seems very much her go-to whenever she's uncomfortable at all.



Wyzzerd said:


> I bet it's super aids, but I'm sure a simple lemon fast will cute it right up! A ghost from the future told me so.



Coming from you, I might actually believe that. But only if the lemon was part of a bubbling potion and the ghost was your familiar.

Still rather take your advice on health than Chantal's.

Edit to avoid double post:


View attachment 988019

"I'm so sick I can't eat. What can I eat? I must eat!"

Judging by the comments, we're in for another smoothie saga (at least until her life-threatening sore throat is over) because consuming less than 3000 calories a day under any circumstances is fat-shaming. And we know she has no shame.


----------



## mook bongg chiken kween (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## raritycunt (Oct 28, 2019)

mook bongg chiken kween said:


> View attachment 988020



“Have any of you had this before” she says like tonsillitis or strep throat are extremely rare and horrendous conditions that only her fat ass could have.

it’s flu season gorl, everyone I know is sick at this time of year suck it up.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Oct 28, 2019)

mook bongg chiken kween said:


> View attachment 988020



Jesus H Christ,  she's so ridiculously helpless. Water, broth, tea with honey. I'm sure you could manage to scarf down some ice cream or pudding, but pureed beef n cheddars is not the way to go. Sorry.


----------



## KitsuneEyes (Oct 28, 2019)

mook bongg chiken kween said:


> View attachment 988020


I can actually feel her social anxiety through this community post. It's like watching a dog in a crowd of people, being restless and noisy.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 28, 2019)

Guys, I am SO sick. Huh? I did what? I must have been deliriously striking channels. I was just not myself. That's not something I would ever do, or have ever done before. (forced coughing) Oh, I am so sick I can't even eat. How do other sick people eat? I need to eat. I haven't eaten anything ALL DAY. I am worried that my health will start failing unless I am able to get something down soon. I'd better go to the clinic - NOT the hospital, like you guys predicted - just the clinic. I'm just so sick. Have you forgotten about my outbursts yet? No? Oh, I feel so sick. I'd better go rest up and relax now. My hectic lifestyle isn't conducive to healing. I'll have to take a few days off. You all know how demanding my YouTube career is.

Get fucked, Jabba.


----------



## Skin Fold Odor (Oct 28, 2019)

Good god, homegorl has a sore throat (who doesn’t this time of year) and loses her shit ‘I cANt TaKe MuH PiLlS’.
oh please Chantal, strep throat is not gonna kill you, the beetus or whatever cancers are brewing in that Titanic of a body of yours will get to you first.


----------



## lottalove (Oct 28, 2019)

Well yes, if she isn't able to swallow humungous bites down easily for a day, that sore throat has to be an existential crisis for her. Completely understandable.


----------



## downloads (Oct 28, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> View attachment 987865



Still trying to suck up to big Al, does Chantal not realize how obvious and pathetic that is? Amber barely gives a shit about her own drama, she surely does not care about Chantals slap fights.


----------



## Strine (Oct 28, 2019)

lottalove said:


> Well yes, if she isn't able to swallow humungous bites down easily for a day, that sore throat has to be an existential crisis for her. Completely understandable.


Something tells me our heroine will be brave and force down a scant few morsels to help fuel her waifish body's fight with the consumption or whatever fiendish malady is ailing her. In her delicate condition, there's just no way she can keep up her whirlwind lifestyle of eating for five and shitting herself in her car. The only cure will be Chantal thinking she's left it long enough after her latest chimpout (two days) to be brave enough to start living again.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Oct 28, 2019)

We didn't collectively see this coming (insert eye roll). She is so predictable. Anytime she has to deal with the fall out of her behavior she manufactures an illness. I bet this is what she did in grade school. Started fights with other girls then suddenly got afraid to face the consequences. Play sick so mom keeps her home for a few days until the shitstorm hopefully blows over. Now, on a grander scale, she gets the "poor Chantal" treatment. The dozen or so of her hardcore asskissers worrying about her nutritional status as if she is in any danger of starvation or even dehydration are as delusional as she is. Just drink a pot of fondue or a "conqueso" smoothie, Chantal. Make your ER visit (we know that's where you'll end up) worth it.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Oct 28, 2019)

Who knew tonsillitis would be the answer to Chantal’s prayers on how to efficiently lose weight?


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 28, 2019)

mook bongg chiken kween said:


> View attachment 988020


Oh no, Chantal isn't sick, she's hiding. This is her norm, start shit then get sick & hope for sympathy & forgetfulness.
Her doctor appointment is the 31st, but poor Chantal will be too sick to go I imagine.
Always remember, Chantal lies.

Countdown to (fake) surgery: 23 days


----------



## Whatthefuck (Oct 28, 2019)

mook bongg chiken kween said:


> View attachment 988020


Soup, you stupid cow. Soup. That's what adults eat when they're under the fucking weather. Fucking soup.


----------



## cromit (Oct 28, 2019)

Melkshakes feel particularly good for legitimate strep throat but will make a cold worse. Also fulfills the MUH CALORIES panic from the mortally obese.

Come on, Chantal. Give us a three-melkshake mukbang. Let’s see if you’re really too sick.


----------



## Painted Pig (Oct 28, 2019)

just two titans of industry exchanging sincere pleasantries. I wonder what that fruit has to gain from this?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 28, 2019)

A bit OT but Bon Appétit did an episode on Senegalese food, and it looks way better than the shitty slops Chantal has been eating.



Spoiler


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Oct 28, 2019)

The great, former DC Comics artist Ethan Van Sciver said in this morning's video, and I summarize, "Before you attack someone ask yourself if you are more or less popular than the person you are trying to destroy." Chantal should think about that before she goes on her gravy oozing tirades.


----------



## Maw (Oct 28, 2019)

Beluga said:


> To those who haven't watched the pumpkin patch part: don't worry guys, you didn't miss anything. It's just 20 minutes of her waddling, struggling to breath and talk at the same time while trying to show some - admittedly very well - carved pumpkins.
> 
> During the mukbang she says that she wakes up every morning and thanks god for her life, for her subscribers and for their support. It's the first time I've heard her talk about any of this so I'm extremely skeptical. She also says that she hates the ritual of asking "How are you" because if you go around town all day and you have to answer the question every time, it gets very tiring. Bitch, even if that were true that'd be the most interaction you'd get on an average day. Who do you talk to? Bibi? Bibi's sister? The guy at the drive-through?
> 
> All in all, a 5 out of 10 video for me. Not interesting, the only entertaining thing were the faces she sometimes pulled while eating. Meh.





BOLDYSPICY! said:


> Just to backtrack a little. . .really? None of you?
> View attachment 987206




Maybe it’s just me but ever since that was posted I couldn’t stop thinking of Saturday Night Live’s Bruce Jenner impersonation


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 28, 2019)

When most people are too sick to eat... they just don't eat, or they just sip broth. Unless you're insanely old, insanely young, or seriously health compromised, most people can go a few days without eating solid food and be fine. Especially when all you're doing is sleeping or sitting around on the sofa being sick. It's not the end of the world to not ingest calories... particularly when you're over 400 pounds. Only a fucking butter beast could be sick enough to think they need to go see a doctor, and their main concern is how they're going to get food into themselves.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 28, 2019)

It's common for even above average weight people to go one meal a day during flu, as the discomfort of the flu overrides the feeling of hunger. You can really tell somebody is fucked in the head when they get worried about what they eat when ill, or not eating enough, when in reality they could live on fat reserves for months at their size. It's worse for Chantal because she's a know-it-all bitch who thinks she's a nutritionist.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Oct 28, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> It's common for even above average weight people to go one meal a day during flu, as the discomfort of the flu overrides the feeling of hunger. You can really tell somebody is fucked in the head when they get worried about what they eat when ill, or not eating enough, when in reality they could live on fat reserves for months at their size. It's worse for Chantal because she's a know-it-all bitch who thinks she's a nutritionist.


I do often wonder goes through the doctors heads when she goes in for this kind of shit. I'm sure they keep it professional, but it has to take everything in them to not just roll their eyes and say, "next".


----------



## Strine (Oct 28, 2019)

Doctors often have to deal with rètards like Chantal who want munchie attention when there's little or nothing wrong with them. Bored women (for some reason it's almost always women) who come in all the time get a reputation among the nurses quickly. The doctors still have to treat them normally, in case something is really wrong, but they usually try to get them out as soon as possible so people who are genuinely sick can get seen. The nurses, however, have no such obligations and so munchies often complain of the "bitch nurse" who doesn't swallow their bullshit (iirc Chantal has done this too, although of course in her world, all women are jealous bitches and all men want to fuck her). The nurses absolutely joke about fat tards like Chintal in the lunch room; I'm sure word of her online infamy has gotten around by now too. It warms my heart to think of those hard-working nurses gathered around a phone and laughing at compilation videos of Patient #370.

Sorry for DP gorls, but this post is on a wholly separate topic: what's going on with the OP? Last I heard it was "nearly ready", but I've seen nothing happen since I added a bunch of crap to it months ago. I'm willing to try to spearhead it, but I'd frankly need some tech-savvy help; my abilities are strictly literary and I've already written tens of thousands of words about this heifer for pure pleasure, but your gorl isn't so good with embedding et cetera, and some of the gorls here have better memories and longer histories with Chantal. Reply or DM me with info!


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 28, 2019)

Strine said:


> Sorry for DP gorls, but this post is on a wholly separate topic: what's going on with the OP? Last I heard it was "nearly ready", but I've seen nothing happen since I added a bunch of crap to it months ago. I'm willing to try to spearhead it, but I'd frankly need some tech-savvy help; my abilities are strictly literary and I've already written tens of thousands of words about this heifer for pure pleasure, but your gorl isn't so good with embedding et cetera, and some of the gorls here have better memories and longer histories with Chantal. Reply or DM me with info!


Ugh, I forgot the name of the person who picked up the work in progress (I thought I could look at my conversation history, but the older entries seem to have been culled by the site), if they don't respond to your post within a week or so I'll give it another push, then will offer anybody who wants to contribute/change things before we message Null to add it. I think the main sticking point was we wanted to make a timeline, which would require going through the entire thread for specific times/events we have forgotten. The bio is a bit closer to being completed.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Oct 28, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> Edit to avoid double post:
> 
> View attachment 988023
> View attachment 988019
> ...



"liquid banana stuff"
That was *penicillin* you dizzy cunt. How has she never found out in the 30+ years of being alive what it really was.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 28, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> "liquid banana stuff"
> That was *penicillin* you dizzy cunt. How has she never found out in the 30+ years of being alive what it really was.




The modern miracle of antibiotics is of no concern to our gorl. What matters is the delicious sweet artificial banana goodness.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 28, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> "liquid banana stuff"
> That was *penicillin* you dizzy cunt. How has she never found out in the 30+ years of being alive what it really was.



Hmm, why on Earth is she nostalgic for amoxicillin... she made it clear in her “cancelled surgery” video that was allergic to penicillin!?


----------



## Punkinsplice (Oct 28, 2019)

You can develop an allergy to something after some uneventful exposure, and penecillin may be known for that ( I will check). 
Edit : According to the Mayo clinic site, you have to have at least one prior exposure to develop a true allergy to penicillin.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 28, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> You can develop an allergy to something after some uneventful exposure, and penecillin may be known for that ( I will check).
> Edit : According to the Mayo clinic site, you have to have at least one prior exposure to develop a true allergy to penicillin.



Fair enough... but it’s weird the way she’s worded as though she anticipates taking it in the present. Who knows, maybe she is just trying to be relatable. @GargoyleGorl is probably right on the money, this dopey bitch just doesn’t know wtf it is exactly...


----------



## Punkinsplice (Oct 28, 2019)

I believe it. She just wants everything to taste like food and probably forgot what was in the banana stuff because she was a kid at the time.
 Grownups have to take nasty pills or get gross butt shots, Chantal, but you are probably getting carried away by a seasonal virus that doesn't need antibiotics. Womp wooooomp.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Oct 28, 2019)

Maybe she'll kill herself to drink that nasty af shit (I got switched to pills the moment the doctors decided I was old enough, end PL)  . Almost the height of exceptional if she did.  Closest to a fruit she'll have had in ages too aside from the two betas she hangs out with.


----------



## Ellana (Oct 28, 2019)

Doesn't amoxicillin and penicillin tend to be bubblegum or a variety of berry flavor?
Do people really associate banana with amoxicillin? Is this a Canadian situation type deal?


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 28, 2019)

The liquid dewormer we gave dogs at the vet clinic I used to work at tasted like bananas. Maybe some poor doctor just thought her swollen gut was because of worm bloat.


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Oct 28, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Fair enough... but it’s weird the way she’s worded as though she anticipates taking it in the present. Who knows, maybe she is just trying to be relatable. @GargoyleGorl is probably right on the money, this dopey bitch just doesn’t know wtf it is exactly...
> 
> View attachment 988747


Look if anyone has to be specific in their illness without going to a clinic, (not hospital,) then they're not really ill. She's deflecting from her chimpout disaster. She's being specific to focus on her (illness,) and not her bullshit.

She got a sore throat trying to swallow all the hate.


----------



## Strine (Oct 28, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> Ugh, I forgot the name of the person who picked up the work in progress (I thought I could look at my conversation history, but the older entries seem to have been culled by the site), if they don't respond to your post within a week or so I'll give it another push, then will offer anybody who wants to contribute/change things before we message Null to add it. I think the main sticking point was we wanted to make a timeline, which would require going through the entire thread for specific times/events we have forgotten. The bio is a bit closer to being completed.


I'm not sure if my edits to the google doc actually synced in any meaningful way, but I'm very happy to fill it out with descriptive text if factual things like a timeline are added. I'm adding info about our gorl's magnificent scholastic career as we speak.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Oct 28, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> The liquid dewormer we gave dogs at the vet clinic I used to work at tasted like bananas. Maybe some poor doctor just thought her swollen gut was because of worm bloat.


Maybe?  As a kid I remember most liquid medicine was that artificial banana flavour.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Oct 28, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Doesn't amoxicillin and penicillin tend to be bubblegum or a variety of berry flavor?
> Do people really associate banana with amoxicillin? Is this a Canadian situation type deal?



I Googled up a Reddit post which recalls it from the 70s, Chantal was a child in the 80s, maybe it changed sometime during 90s on?

Found this too:








						Apo-Amoxi - Uses, Side Effects, Interactions - Canoe.com
					

Apo-Amoxi: Amoxicillin belongs to the group of medications known as antibiotics, specifically to the family of antibiotics known as penicillins. It is used to treat infections caused by certain types of bacteria. It kills some types of bacteria that can cause infections of the ear, sinus, chest...




					chealth.canoe.com
				




_Oral Suspension (regular)

125 mg
After reconstitution each 5 mL of strawberry-flavored suspension contains amoxicillin trihydrate equivalent to 125 mg amoxicillin. Nonmedicinal ingredients: artificial strawberry flavoring, guar gum, sodium benzoate, sodium citrate, and sucrose.

250 mg
After reconstitution each 5 mL of banana-flavored suspension contains amoxicillin trihydrate equivalent to 250 mg amoxicillin. Nonmedicinal ingredients: artificial banana flavoring, D&C Yellow No. 10 Aluminum Lake, guar gum, sodium benzoate, sodium citrate, and sucrose._

thx for attending this boring ted talk about flavoured meds


----------



## Whatthefuck (Oct 28, 2019)

It’s flu season, Chantal. Literally everyone in my office has come down with some form of the crud. Those that went to the doctor thinking it was infection got a steroid shot and instructed to treat the symptoms like every other adult with OTC meds. It’s not even flu, though. The doctor invariably said it was flu-like, but not flu and it’s a virus so all you can do is ride it out. It fucking sucks, but it’s hardly the end of the world. 

Of course, this is Chantal who can’t be trusted with self care so it’ll probably be walking pneumonia at the end of the day. She really shouldn’t be allowed to adult unsupervised.


----------



## cromit (Oct 28, 2019)

If she wants banana flavor so bad she can just go get a banana melkshake, would be just about as useful to her right now as any abx (not at all) and would taste orders of magnitude better.

Honestly though, all she did was bite off more than she could chew and now swallowing her pride is turning out to be a bitter pill.


----------



## Mr Foster (Oct 28, 2019)

Eggplant head always manufactures an illness after lashing out. 

Her toddler-brain thinks that being sick shields her from criticism. As someone said above, it's the kid getting in trouble at school and then having a "tummy ache" the next morning.

Chimptal is basically Jabba's purest form. It is angry, envious, vindictive, impulsive and above all, cowardly. 

That is who she is, make no mistake.


----------



## Pargon (Oct 28, 2019)

Flobby Slobby said:


> The great, former DC Comics artist Ethan Van Sciver said in this morning's video, and I summarize, "Before you attack someone ask yourself if you are more or less popular than the person you are trying to destroy." Chantal should think about that before she goes on her gravy oozing tirades.


Notorious hack Ethan Van Sciver is so much of a cuck faggot that not even Chantal would want anything to do with him.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Oct 28, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> You can tell she's used to shutting down criticism -- or conversation in general -- by just throwing out a cuntacular response. I'm sure the people who are unfortunate enough to know her in real life are well-trained to back off when they hear the magic, ranting words. Hysterical abuse seems very much her go-to whenever she's uncomfortable at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 FUCK HER.... she is probably on a private view video, but she had her tonsils out years ago.  She admitted in 2017 to having ovarian cysts and her tonsils removed.   Lying fucking cunt.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 28, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> FUCK HER.... she is probably on a private view video, but she had her tonsils out years ago.  She admitted in 2017 to having ovarian cysts and her tonsils removed.   Lying fucking cunt.




There's a real possibility she doesn't realize that tonsilitis has anything to do with tonsils. She probably just thinks it refers to any sort of sore throat.

Then again, Chantal lies.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Oct 28, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> There's a real possibility she doesn't realize that tonsilitis has anything to do with tonsils. She probably just thinks it refers to any sort of sore throat.
> 
> Then again, Chantal lies.


She’s also terminally stupid so who knows.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Oct 29, 2019)

guyz its ghost tonsilitis , like phantom pains omg


----------



## Ellana (Oct 29, 2019)

Oh look Cuntal is at the doctor. Did they give you any pain meds for that IV pain?




Correct me if I'm wrong, but she posted this around midnight her time (EST).
Most urgent care centers are not 24 hours? They close around 10 or 11pm for most areas?

Also filler community post:


----------



## raritycunt (Oct 29, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Oh look Cuntal is at the doctor. Did they give you any pain meds for that IV pain?
> View attachment 989013
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but she posted this around midnight her time (EST).
> Most urgent care centers are not 24 hours? They close around 10 or 11pm for most areas?
> ...



“Feel sorry for me”

No I don’t think I will


----------



## mook bongg chiken kween (Oct 29, 2019)

Get to Know Me MORE/50 Questions Tag
					

I answer questions in a 50 question get to know me tag. I was bored and thought it would be fun lol. Thanks for watching guys!




					youtu.be
				




At 3:08 Chantal mentions she has her tonsils but gets tonsillitis "*often*".
BUT why now  is she acting like this has never ever happened before?
 Hm.


----------



## PatTraverse (Oct 29, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Oh look Cuntal is at the doctor. Did they give you any pain meds for that IV pain?
> View attachment 989013
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but she posted this around midnight her time (EST).
> Most urgent care centers are not 24 hours? They close around 10 or 11pm for most areas?
> ...


Of course she is dehydrated. Having diabetes, consuming enormous amounts of sodium, raging diarrhea and sweating like a pig will do that for you.

Her hand is as disgusting as ever. Without any context, i would believe that it was some animal's paw.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 29, 2019)

She went to the ER so she could get pics, because people were saying she was pretending to be sick since she was felt embarrassed after her chimpout.

This bitch is crazy. She's fucking crazy.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Oct 29, 2019)

drink a gravy for our pour gorl

and yeah, shes wasting time at the er at 12/1. fucking cunt.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 29, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Oh look Cuntal is at the doctor. Did they give you any pain meds for that IV pain?
> View attachment 989013
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but she posted this around midnight her time (EST).
> Most urgent care centers are not 24 hours? They close around 10 or 11pm for most areas?




So, I've done some Googling about Canadian healthcare, and my understanding is "clinics" don't usually keep medications like steroids on-site, even the 24-hour clinics. They examine you and either write you a prescription (which you fill at a pharmacy) or refer you to a hospital if it's really serious.

There are such things as "urgent care centers" that are basically a hospital ER without the rest of the hospital attached -- they would have drugs, be able to set a broken bone, stitch up a cut, etc.

I think she's gone to one of the latter (so she can say she didn't go to the _hospital_). But since I don't know exactly where she lives, I can't say what's in her area. And, since healthcare systems are run by the provinces and I don't know whether she's technically in Quebec or Ontario, I can't even say for certain what type of facility (clinic, urgent care, an actual hospital, or some other weird thing) she's at.

We don't have her dox, do we? It's hard to call bullshit on some of this stuff without knowing where the fuck she is. And I know there's bullshit we've failed to detect because of this...

Ah well. I guess I'll just keep assuming everything she says is a complete lie. It's probably not even her hand in that photo, lol.


----------



## Lilac_loud (Oct 29, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> It's probably not even her hand in that photo, lol.


I have no doubt that is her paw. I just think the pic is from one of her cheese induced hospital visits.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Oct 29, 2019)

x-ref the nail polish like they had to with Amber's weird 100 days of clogs


----------



## Princess Ariel (Oct 29, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Doesn't amoxicillin and penicillin tend to be bubblegum or a variety of berry flavor?
> Do people really associate banana with amoxicillin? Is this a Canadian situation type deal?



I remember the bubble gum stuff.


Ellana said:


> Oh look Cuntal is at the doctor. Did they give you any pain meds for that IV pain?
> View attachment 989013
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but she posted this around midnight her time (EST).
> Most urgent care centers are not 24 hours? They close around 10 or 11pm for most areas?
> ...



That poor nurse trying to find a vein like


----------



## Painted Pig (Oct 29, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> x-ref the nail polish like they had to with Amber's weird 100 days of clogs




same hideous chipped maroon polish from the last mukbang. story checks out. yep. she went to the ER AGAIN.


----------



## Strine (Oct 29, 2019)

Hey gorls,

I've now written about five pages of solid text for the OP, which like everything I write is too long but which will be edited later on. Here are the things that I and the others have covered:

Who she is
How she started as a beauty channel but then just ate on cam
Her incredible makeup and beauty skills (don't worry, the no-makeup "Meatloaf with Smallpox realness" look will be exhibited)
Vanity
Her lying about everything, which kicked into overdrive since...
Octobergate, which is my nominal terming of whatever the fuck happened a year ago that sent her into psychosis
The "cycle"
Similarities to and differences from ALR
Her dazzling education/college career and how despite it she doesn't know what paragraph spacing is
Some info about her "people", including Bibi, Peetz and poor Sam
The phenomenon of her accumulating fat without the scale showing any weight gain
Her munchie tendencies and the recent surgery fiasco (to be updated after the next surgery date, I imagine)
Her refusal to countenance any criticism and her comment policing
Her tics
What I think it still needs:

A real Chantal historian as a consultant (I'm shit at linear thinking and I get her lies confused)
Some (preferably concise) info about the hater channels
Info (with receipts) about her mother, her sister and grams. By receipts, I just mean she has to have said it at some point. I've kept speculation to the minimum possible throughout the post.
Null's stream on her, which of course will have pride of place. I already have this ready to go.
Her classic videos. I'm thinking the family pizza mukbang and others.
Anything we might have missed.
ETA: I would love more tics I may have forgotten. Here's what I've got:


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Oct 29, 2019)

If you'e dehydrated, fucking drink some water. Does she really need an IV for fluids when she can just drink? She's got a sore throat, she's surely not at high risk.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 29, 2019)

Hand IVs are pretty much the international "not even a junkie could find a vein in this ham hock of an arm" symbol.


----------



## Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop (Oct 29, 2019)

Why go to the store and get some Gatorade or Pedialyte, when you could barge into your nearest ER and possibly run into some hot young doctor that is essentially forced to give you attention.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Oct 29, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Hand IVs are pretty much the international "not even a junkie could find a vein in this ham hock of an arm" symbol.


Getting her vain blood for tests should be a difficult thing for nurses. If some thin people have thoubles with it, layer of fat should make it impossible.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 29, 2019)

I still can't comprehend that the layer of fat on her stomach is AN ENTIRE FOOT DEEP. 12 inches of fat. Those poor surgeons.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 29, 2019)

Strine said:


> Hey gorls,
> 
> I've now written about five pages of solid text for the OP, which like everything I write is too long but which will be edited later on. Here are the things that I and the others have covered:
> 
> ...



Does spastic eye-darting count as a tic?



LetThemEatCake said:


> If you'e dehydrated, fucking drink some water. Does she really need an IV for fluids when she can just drink? She's got a sore throat, she's surely not at high risk.



Agreed. Unless she was pretty badly dehydrated, I can't see them sticking her for that reason alone. They may have wanted to start an IV just in case the exam/bloodwork revealed she needed actual meds. In the meantime, unit of saline never hurt anyone. I don't know if they would have given her IV steroids for her "swelling". Besides, it seems counter-intuitive to give someone meds to reduce swelling whilst also claiming they're dehydrated enough to require IV fluids, but what do I know?

Leave it to Chantal to turn this into "OMG I was sooo sick and dehydrated they had to give me an IV!". They probably just didn't want to bother looking for a vein later, when they might have other things to do. Like save the life of a car accident victim or a grandmother who had a stroke, or one of those other impertinent commoners who force Chantal to wait hours for someone to address her sore throat or upset tummy.


----------



## THOTto (Oct 29, 2019)

Hand iv’s pinch for like five seconds. Come on Chantal, that’s just pathetic. This is on par with “I went for a walk and I’m sore, so I asked my doctor if I should go to the ER.” She has zero tolerance for physical pain. They’re also used for blood draws, and getting a fluid hookup is super easy, most people are dehydrated. 0/10 try harder.

The day is gonna come Chantal needs life saving medical support. I can think of nothing more fitting then if it’s delayed by a munchie or attention seeker wasting time and resources at the ER.


----------



## PotatoSalad4711 (Oct 29, 2019)

Also, there’s that little issue of a blood clot not too long ago. That would definitely justify an IV immediately, depending on symptoms, and we all know Chantal likes to exaggerate.


----------



## solidus (Oct 29, 2019)

A hand IV is generally not your first target for running fluids. You generally want a larger vein if you are going to hang a bag of normal saline.

She is just a vile leach taking advantage of a underfunded public health system. Truly this munchie saga is one of her more shitty acts. How many times has she been to the emergency department for no reason this year?


----------



## Strine (Oct 29, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> Does spastic eye-darting count as a tic?


Oh, don't worry - spastic eye-darting is in fact mentioned in the very first paragraph of the document.


----------



## Gawdamit (Oct 29, 2019)

Chantal is so self absorbed. Can you imagine her with a child and having to put that child before herself? There is a reason why her ovaries are bad and she can't reproduce


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 29, 2019)

She’s still claiming it’s tonsillitis on Instagram:


----------



## Ellana (Oct 29, 2019)

Community post update:



She writes as though they're keeping her overnight.


----------



## Botchy Galoop (Oct 29, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> I know we joke about this, but there is seriously something wrong with her. She's short circuiting in real time. We know she's crazy, but it seems like we're at mini stroke levels here. Maybe that's what's making her so crazy. I've seen older folks who had heart conditions they never even knew about until older age when they started falling and it would cause them to be confused and all that stuff. I legit think she's having TIA's or mini strokes, whatever you want to call them, but that chin jerk looked super weird.


I think her throat is so swollen with fat that she had to throw back her head to get the dry crackers and cheese to go down her gullet. It kinda reminded me of watching a pelican swallow a great big fish.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 29, 2019)

Nope, still not buying the ER visit. Until I see a pic with the day's newspaper, I say she's lying.
Chantal got caught up in that racist mess, no one was buying her explanation, she was being called out for false copyright  strikes & she backed herself into another corner, so the I'm sick' card was pulled out again.
I wouldn't be a bit surprised if her phone is filled with different pictures she's taken of the times she's wasted the time of doctors at the ER & she can post them whenever she needs some sympathy.

Will she have lost some weight after this horrific swollen throat saga because she can't swallow? Not a chance.
Chantal is a liar.
She always was a liar & will always be a liar.

Proof in a pic, or it never happened.


----------



## Strine (Oct 29, 2019)

Incidents like this - claiming she has tonsillitis after claiming she had a tonsillectomy - are gold for the OP too. What's your favourite Chantal "moment", kiwis?


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 29, 2019)

The faked homeless feeding story was good fun for how angry it made her when people pointed out a flaw in the timeline. Even if it was real, because she so transparently lied about how it occurred, it may as well have been entirely fiction and it upset her so much 

A smaller thing, but her tale of not fitting into a booth when she went to a bar and just awkwardly sitting around while everybody else socialised felt authentically close to who she really is.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 29, 2019)

Strine said:


> Incidents like this - claiming she has tonsillitis after claiming she had a tonsillectomy - are gold for the OP too. What's your favourite Chantal "moment", kiwis?



Please mention/include her wildly misguided Julie Terryberry video in the OP for posterity.


			https://kiwifarms.net/archive/Chantal/ecrgij.mp4


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Oct 29, 2019)

I'm really digging this new shitstorm she created. The 1st time she gets her loyal legion of asspatters mobilized into an army willing to do battle for their porcine queen and she gets It's Alicia Y'all and Shanny. Alicia being fat white trailer trash who can only get niggers to fuck her. Shanny being white trailer trash who shows up with her own white sheet and good ol' fashioned nigger hating verbal diarrhea. Always an entertaining mix. I mean we've always realized that her fan base was exceptional, but this has exceeded my expectations. Chantal was supposed to be putting Charlie, Callie, Zach, excetera ad nauseum on the run with copyright strikes. Instead she is the one in hiding. Can't make this shit up.  I'm sure some Arby's in her car is the cure all.


----------



## Who Now (Oct 29, 2019)

On Pink Fary's video


Spoiler: commet post













A borscht-on said:


> When you're actually considered the poor man's Amberlynn Reid



She is, but I'm so bored with ALR and can't stand the influx of "reaction" people who have no idea of her lore. So the Chiny saga is much more interesting and fun from day to day. ALR is now just same shit, different day.



Barbarella said:


> “you know what I mean?” after every sentence.



"Basically" is another annoying one she says all the time. And of course the incessant laughing about nothing



Barbarella said:


> That tray has to be mentioned. Under what category. I don’t know,



Well.......she wants to be a beauty guru, so how about a "Accessories" category?  Hairy bush and that bottle of wine we've seen in the last 4 videos could go in there as well.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 29, 2019)

marjoram said:


> Soooo......did she wheel the IV stand out to the waiting room to be near the vending machines?



I mean, yes. They're not admitting her. Where else are they going to put her? She's obviously past triage why continue to waste a bay on her? There's nothing for her to do but sit there and finish her meds/fluids.

I don't think the facilities are different. The tape looks identical. She could be in two different locations within the facility because she had the IV put in then got called back to the little nurse room place to have the meds connected, then went back out to a second area to wait some more. In between this happening she had to take a different seat, or just felt like taking one or had to go to a different area altogehter.

I'm not gonna powerlevel (and no I'm not a munchie dammit) but I can picture exactly how this all went down and why there's a different floor between pics.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 29, 2019)

I love how Pink Fairy mentions Chantal for all of 10 seconds, and titles the video "Prayers for Foodie Beauty."

Lol, she's so transparent. She knows what will bring in the views. Same reason she used to always put the word "obese" in her video titles with the hilariously bad thumbnail pics (not that it takes much for her to look bad).


----------



## thejackal (Oct 29, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> I love how Pink Fairy mentions Chantal for all of 10 seconds, and titles the video "Prayers for Foodie Beauty."
> 
> Lol, she's so transparent. She knows what will bring in the views. Same reason she used to always put the word "obese" in her video titles with the hilariously bad thumbnail pics (not that it takes much for her to look bad).



it's cows all the way down with these gorls.


----------



## DongMiguel (Oct 29, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Nope, still not buying the ER visit. Until I see a pic with the day's newspaper, I say she's lying.
> Chantal got caught up in that racist mess, no one was buying her explanation, she was being called out for false copyright  strikes & she backed herself into another corner, so the I'm sick' card was pulled out again.
> I wouldn't be a bit surprised if her phone is filled with different pictures she's taken of the times she's wasted the time of doctors at the ER & she can post them whenever she needs some sympathy.
> 
> ...



Nah. I think Chantal went to the ER. It fits her personality.

What's funny is that she also went to the ER last October, too.

Sadly, she deleted/hid that video, so, it's no longer on her channel. But you can find discussion of the video here: 






						Chantal Sarault / Foodie Beauty
					

Tomorrow, she is supposed to visit a pumpkin inferno (??) but she might be too sick.   Yeah Pumpkin Inferno is in a town about an hour away. It's a walk thru thing to look at sculptures made of pumpkins. It's pretty popular. They also have a few places to eat with Pumpkin Inferno menus, which is...




					kiwifarms.net
				






BerriesArnold said:


>



It's becoming a Halloween tradition!


----------



## Perspicacity (Oct 29, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Oh look Cuntal is at the doctor. Did they give you any pain meds for that IV pain?
> View attachment 989013


Her thick shark skin and and bulbous fat deposits must have been almost impossible to pierce, that poor nurse.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 29, 2019)

DongMiguel said:


> Sadly, she deleted/hid that video, so, it's no longer on her channel.


I don't want to burden this site's servers with too much of her stuff, so I hope it's not a problem to anybody who wants it if I use MEGA. I can upload elsewhere on request.

Edit: boring new community post too:



A single apple contains over a third as much sugar as a can of Coca-Cola, so as usual Chantal's healthing her way into diabeetus.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 29, 2019)

She can't be feeling too awful if she made fucking apple sauce (And frankly, I'm amazed she has the stamina to peel/core 9+ apples at once) Which means she was nowhere near sick enough to justify taking up space in an ER/clinic.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Oct 29, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> That tray has to be mentioned. Under what category. I don’t know, but it’s a classic, especially watching it rise as her stomach does.




supporting cast, obv
along with peetz, etc


----------



## Painted Pig (Oct 29, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> I don't want to burden this site's servers with too much of her stuff, so I hope it's not a problem to anybody who wants it if I use MEGA. I can upload elsewhere on request.
> 
> Edit: boring new community post too:
> 
> ...


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Oct 29, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> (And frankly, I'm amazed she has the stamina to peel/core 9+ apples at once)


She doesn't. She's probably never even peeled a single apple because it's not instant gratification like fast food. Chantal lies, and I wouldn't be shocked if she bought a jar of apple sauce and dumped it into the pot in a sad attempt to impress her viewers. But like you said, she can't be feeling too bad if she's making apple sauce from scratch putting effort into such a hilariously terrible lie.


----------



## PatTraverse (Oct 29, 2019)

BhertMern said:


> She doesn't. She's probably never even peeled a single apple because it's not instant gratification like fast food. Chantal lies, and I wouldn't be shocked if she bought a jar of apple sauce and dumped it into the pot in a sad attempt to impress her viewers. But like you said, she can't be feeling too bad if she's making apple sauce from scratch putting effort into such a hilariously terrible lie.


Agreed. She handles a knife like an Orc with a battleaxe when cutting vegetables, there is no way she has the patience or dexterity required to peel apples with her fat paws.


----------



## irishAzoth (Oct 29, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> I'm really digging this new shitstorm she created. The 1st time she gets her loyal legion of asspatters mobilized into an army willing to do battle for their porcine queen and she gets It's Alicia Y'all and Shanny. Alicia being fat white trailer trash who can only get niggers to fuck her. Shanny being white trailer trash who shows up with her own white sheet and good ol' fashioned nigger hating verbal diarrhea. Always an entertaining mix. I mean we've always realized that her fan base was exceptional, but this has exceeded my expectations. Chantal was supposed to be putting Charlie, Callie, Zach, excetera ad nauseum on the run with copyright strikes. Instead she is the one in hiding. Can't make this shit up.  I'm sure some Arby's in her car is the cure all.


Chantal's Foodie Beauties have brought the the m.lik this week they are going to make this wait for the fake surgery even better


----------



## Casket Base (Oct 29, 2019)

From the comments:



That first comment lmao


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Oct 30, 2019)

Casket Base said:


> From the comments:
> View attachment 990440
> That first comment lmao



cook yummy gourmet food?  She can't even cook basic things or knows what most ingredients are. Or how to know when fruit is ripe. Or search recipes online.  Or follow a recipe.  Nor does she have any equipment to do any decent home cooking videos.  Though I'd love to see her try.  I bet after this current hospital stint will come a whole new semi-rebranding of "where I want to take the channel" bullshit.   Hospital visits are always a sign of her resetting her channel and a "new way of eating".   Always.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Oct 30, 2019)

Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop said:


> Why go to the store and get some Gatorade or Pedialyte, when you could barge into your nearest ER and possibly run into some hot young doctor that is falls madly in lust with you and hands you a mixtape.



FTFY



Serial Grapist said:


> These “haydur” channels are doing too much:
> View attachment 989798 View attachment 989801


Haha get it guys, because I’m wearing her catchphrase and pet cat on my shirt BUT I’M DOING IT IRONICALLY.

No fuckin words at how cringe it be.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 30, 2019)

Casket Base said:


> From the comments:
> View attachment 990440
> That first comment lmao


This was the same shit she said every time she pretended to do a fast and lied about how she'd broken her addiction to salt and fat and crap. It never lasted.


----------



## simulated goat (Oct 30, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> I don't want to burden this site's servers with too much of her stuff, so I hope it's not a problem to anybody who wants it if I use MEGA. I can upload elsewhere on request.
> 
> Edit: boring new community post too:
> 
> ...


If she didn't show herself making that, I won't believe she did.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Oct 30, 2019)

Strine said:


> Incidents like this - claiming she has tonsillitis after claiming she had a tonsillectomy - are gold for the OP too. What's your favourite Chantal "moment", kiwis?



The (not) giving a burger to a homeless man incident sticks out in my mind, probabl because that's how I was introduced to Chintal.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 30, 2019)

My favorite was what happened after the homeless burger thing, when Amberlynn vagueposted about some youtubey bullshit drama on twitter, Chantal stupidly assumed Amberlynn was talking about her mcdonalds bum lie (edit for clarity: It's highly, HIGHLY unlikely AL was talking about her), then uploaded a chimpout video shitting all over Amberlynn and said "even IF i lied about the homeless guy, you lied about getting raped!" epic

thinking about it, wonder how much kiwi farms influenced that chantal blimpout because since there's so much follower crossover between cows people were speculating on the forums that amberlynn was tweeting about chantal. but it just didn't make sense that she was tweeting about her because amberlynn barely knows chantal is alive now, much less back then. AL was super upset about one her most favoritesststs youtubers telling a lie guys! I think it turned about to be someone lying about a giveaway or some dumb shit like that--yet another layer of irony since AL herself lied about a giveaway but I digress


----------



## Strine (Oct 30, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> My favorite was what happened after the homeless burger thing, when Amberlynn vagueposted about some youtubey bullshit drama on twitter, Chantal stupidly assumed Amberlynn was talking about her mcdonalds bum lie (edit for clarity: It's highly, HIGHLY unlikely AL was talking about her), then uploaded a chimpout video shitting all over Amberlynn and said "even IF i lied about the homeless guy, you lied about getting raped!" epic
> 
> thinking about it, wonder how much kiwi farms influenced that chantal blimpout because since there's so much follower crossover between cows people were speculating on the forums that amberlynn was tweeting about chantal. but it just didn't make sense that she was tweeting about her because amberlynn barely knows chantal is alive now, much less back then. AL was super upset about one her most favoritesststs youtubers telling a lie guys! I think it turned about to be someone lying about a giveaway or some dumb shit like that--yet another layer of irony since AL herself lied about a giveaway but I digress


The delusional fat bitch hierarchy was firmly defined that day. Amber got to play a victim, her favourite thing in the world, and Chantal chimped out for no reason and drew attention to her own lie about helping a homeless man. That was a glorious day, I even wrote a poem about it.

Two housebounds, both alike in big-nity,
In fatso YouTube, where we lay our scene,
From eating fudge break to new mutiny,
Where beetus'd blood makes beetus'd hands unclean.
From forth the braized pork loins of these two foes
A pair of star-cross'd heifers war with strife;
Whose misadventured gluttonous overthrows
Do with their channels support their deathfat life.
The fearful absence of their stretch-mark'd love,
And the continuance of their online rage,
Which, but their fatness' end, nought could remove,
Is now the two hours' traffic of our stage;
The which if you with haydur's eyes attend,
What here shall miss, our toil shall strive to mend.


----------



## JustSomeRando (Oct 30, 2019)

Let us not forget the Eugina Cooney "we're in the same boat " video.  The lulz were heard far and wide


----------



## solidus (Oct 30, 2019)

Strine said:


> Incidents like this - claiming she has tonsillitis after claiming she had a tonsillectomy - are gold for the OP too. What's your favourite Chantal "moment", kiwis?



Sorry gorls, but this years’ ghost medium diet was peak Chantal for me. Not only was the thing batcrap crazy by itself, but it also featured the classic Chantal laziness and know it allism where she had the audacity to lecture her viewers all about it while admitting in the very same video that she hadn’t yet bothered to read the book.

Buying the steering wheel tray was a close second with an honourable mention to her having to mount it on top of the steering wheel.


----------



## Knojkamarangasan_#4 (Oct 30, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Community post update:
> View attachment 989220
> She writes as though they're keeping her overnight.



Man that is some REALLY FAT fingers you've got there Chantal.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Oct 30, 2019)

As much as the beezin’ t-shirt is cringe worthy, I’m glad someone else is making a few bucks on Chantal’s back. 

She could have had her own merch featuring le beezoire and dingleberries, her own hair powder made of cockroaches poop collected from her kitchen or a food tray with a special add-on for all the sauces cups... but she is too stupid and lazy for it to ever happen.


----------



## Igotdigusted (Oct 30, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> As much as the beezin’ t-shirt is cringe worthy, I’m glad someone else is making a few bucks on Chantal’s back.
> 
> She could have had her own merch featuring le beezoire and dingleberries, her own hair powder made of cockroaches poop collected from her kitchen or a food tray with a special add-on for all the sauces cups... but she is too stupid and lazy for it to ever happen.



Cuntal is going to strike the bitch for copyrights if she sees it. Mark my words.


----------



## literally low-key (Oct 30, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> I mean, yes. They're not admitting her. Where else are they going to put her? She's obviously past triage why continue to waste a bay on her? There's nothing for her to do but sit there and finish her meds/fluids.
> 
> I don't think the facilities are different. The tape looks identical. She could be in two different locations within the facility because she had the IV put in then got called back to the little nurse room place to have the meds connected, then went back out to a second area to wait some more. In between this happening she had to take a different seat, or just felt like taking one or had to go to a different area altogehter.
> 
> I'm not gonna powerlevel (and no I'm not a munchie dammit) but I can picture exactly how this all went down and why there's a different floor between pics.


How do you explain the scratch being in only one of the pics?


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Oct 30, 2019)

Igotdigusted said:


> Cuntal is going to strike the bitch for copyrights if she sees it. Mark my words.



Only, until she trademarks the Beezoire / beezin’ thing, it’s just a random word. She can’t sue for shit.

Rate me MOTI but I wish someone with money to spare would register it under canadian law and sue her. That would be fun!


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 30, 2019)

literally low-key said:


> How do you explain the scratch being in only one of the pics?



Well the tube is kind of covering where it would be. Other than that, I can't explain it tbh. 

But how could the tape and positioning of the IV be that identical in both pics if it were two separate occasions?


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Oct 30, 2019)

"Beezin" as a verb to describe weird behaviour,  or "Beezoir" as a noun to describe a fun place where one can "Beeze" - Attribution - Non-commercial COPYRIGHTSubmitted 15:30CET Oct 30 2019

doubt it would hold up if someone wants to try to strike her if she uses those phrases in a video, but there ya go if you want to try.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Oct 30, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Well the tube is kind of covering where it would be. Other than that, I can't explain it tbh.
> 
> But how could the tape and positioning of the IV be that identical in both pics if it were two separate occasions?


Not to mention the way the way the tape edge has that same shape with the little tag at the edge. Hard to replicate that.


----------



## Skin Fold Odor (Oct 30, 2019)

One of my favorite moments was a calf at the farm she went to with Peetz trying to grab her utter. Even animals can spot a lolcow like Cuntal.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Oct 30, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> Not to mention the way the way the tape edge has that same shape with the little tag at the edge. Hard to replicate that.


I don't know fam. It looks like it could be that the tape is lifting a bit in the second pic and that floor and furniture is definitely different. I honestly couldn't care less except that the good people of Canada have to pay for this bullshit. Besides, the real star of the show is that enormous paw. Fucking hell, it doesn't even look human. Now it makes sense why she uses chopsticks like a feral tard.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Oct 30, 2019)

I can't watch her do whatever that is with the chopsticks. She may as well use her fingers to shove the noodles in her mouth.


----------



## A borscht-on (Oct 30, 2019)

A favourite Chantal moment?  30 seconds (if even that) of video in which she triumphantly held up the remainders of the slab of pie she had purchased the day before, and to show the haydurz that she did not chow down on it as they insinuated in her comments, she hissed, "Hey guys...so, here is the pie.  There is still some left, and Bibi ate most of it.  Okay?  _Thanks_."   This may have also been the same video in which she had the most deranged hair and makeup combo--some giant toddler's barrette clipped into her strands and brows more cartoonish than ever--but it was still a joy to behold.

The McD's mukbang from a month ago will, of course, always hold top place in my heart.  Every last minute of it.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Oct 30, 2019)

DongMiguel said:


> Sadly, she deleted/hid that video, so, it's no longer on her channel. But you can find discussion of the video here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Null should have an archived copy of the Terryberry video given that he played it in his stream on her.


----------



## Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop (Oct 30, 2019)

My favorite moments are when she tries to claim she 'volunteers' at animal sanctuaries, especially during vegan phases. Then further tries to prove this by visiting a glorified Canadian petting zoo. All the while filming cows slimmer than her and screetching at them 'YOURE SO CUTTEEE LOOK AT YOUUUU!!!', and letting them bite at her fupa, while imagining it being her next beef n' chedder. 
Also, any moment involving her fit and comparatively more attractive sister. Any video involving a family trip you can expect a fallout right after. The famous sheet cake incident? That 'extra piece for Bibi' that didn't even make it two seconds after the car door was closed. I'm sure she was making shifty eyes all the way to her car. Her sister and mother are a major trigger and I can't help but get excited when she plans a family get together. The family pizza party had to be my all-time favorite though. The way her sister looks at her in complete disgust (even though all their table manners are deplorable) is the best. And the best comes when her sister can't fit between Clotsos chair and the wall to get up from the table and you can see the visible hatred from the both of them. 
I have so many favorites I can't choose! Every time she goes to the gym its just to walk on the treadmill for a few minutes and to sit on the equipment for posterity shots. The grape and lemon fast, the water fast, the time she jumped the gun and got all 'holier than thou' on Hamber. Her on and off obsession with The Green Door (does she really like it? Is it all for show?) Of course the dingleberry and Pringle can incident and shitting herself on the 3 way blind date are classics. Any storytime involving a 'lover'. The best sex of her life (1 min of dry humping on a couch while her supposed best friend was passed out in the bedroom next door) with her best friend/coworkers unknown BF who gave her a random mixtape. Her wanting kids, then not wanting kids, then wanting them, then not wanting them again... Her calling CPS vindictively on someone who 'exposed' her. The hilarious notion that any man that has the misfortune of glancing her way, 'wants to fuck her', and all women are just jealous haters if they're not kissing her ass and eating up all the shit she spews. The bachelorette party where no one wanted to hang out with her except the people who were physically forced to be there. Even the family dog hates her! Baxter is a mood.. I'm sure if those poor tortured cats could get through that damn screen thats the last you'd see of them. 
Does anyone remember the chimpout she had all over Zachary Michael and made that video looking super 'vampy' in that maroon lipstick? I forget the context but that was a good one too. And anything with the famous pink blazer.. This is getting too long.. but Chinny is my favorite shit storm and I hope she never stops


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Oct 30, 2019)

Fav Chantal moment is her EAITING pyramid chart from her January 2019 goals video.






For me that was .


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 30, 2019)

DongMiguel said:


> Nah. I think Chantal went to the ER. It fits her personality.
> 
> What's funny is that she also went to the ER last October, too.
> 
> ...



I might be wrong, but I think last year's ER visit was because she was supposed to be doing Vlogtober and needed an excuse to get out of it, so she pretended to be sick and then went to the ER for credibility. Not 100% though.

Guys, the IV hand pictures are from the same day/place. It's just different waiting rooms.

Everyone's already recounted my favorite Jabba moments. Thank you @Strine for all your hard work. Just think - you've put more effort into Jabba's OP in a few days than Jabba's put into her YT channel in over two years.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 30, 2019)

Maybe this video.  Smarmy, casually lying Chantal in full effect as she binges on burgers at 3AM in a dark empty parking lot.  This video also includes the infamous "_I gave a homeless guy 10 bucks as he was rooting around the dumpster_" lie; and, the "_couple was having an argument by my car so I had to move HOW RUDE OF THEM my poutine was getting cold_" moment.  All legendary in her canon.



Spoiler


----------



## CaptHamPlanet (Oct 30, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> I don't know fam. It looks like it could be that the tape is lifting a bit in the second pic and that floor and furniture is definitely different. I honestly couldn't care less except that the good people of Canada have to pay for this bullshit. Besides, the real star of the show is that enormous paw. Fucking hell, it doesn't even look human. Now it makes sense why she uses chopsticks like a feral tard.



The emergency at The Ottawa Hospital shuffles you around to different rooms to maximize the number of patients that can be seen. First picture looks to be the actual emergency area where she met the doctor and got her iv done. Second photo is probably a quiet waiting area where she lazed around waiting for her saline bag to finish.


----------



## Sham (Oct 30, 2019)

thejackal said:


> Maybe this video.  Smarmy, casually lying Chantal in full effect as she binges on burgers at 3AM in a dark empty parking lot.  This video also includes the infamous "_I gave a homeless guy 10 bucks as he was rooting around the dumpster_" lie; and, the "_couple was having an argument by my car so I had to move HOW RUDE OF THEM my poutine was getting cold_" moment.  All legendary in her canon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOLY SHIT, those white nails were a bad idea. They make her trotters look even scarier, like some kind of monster hand with big claws.






This was a good one, chastising her audience for her own failures. Peak Cuntal with lines such as "IT FELT LIKE PUNISHMENT!" and "You guys are the problem, NOT ME."


----------



## downloads (Oct 30, 2019)

That time she bought an expensive camera and used it once and we all got to see how hideous she looks in HDR


----------



## Dutch Courage (Oct 30, 2019)

The silence is deafening.  I can almost hear the atrophied gears in her head squeaking and rattling from thousands of miles away.

It has been awhile since the paint-myself-into-a-corner Queen put on her overalls and grabbed her paint brush, but it looks like she's finally done it again.

On the surface, this seems like one of her usual chimpout-induced melodramatic hospital imagery episodes designed to gaslight and attract sympathy.

Thanks to Shanny, we have a pretty good impression of what her most rabid fans are like, and dingbats being dingbats, sympathy posts are duly being posted.

But there are some differences this time:

1) The racist charges against Chantal are trumped up.  I do think she can't empathize with people from other races (or her own), and she may see other races as something to be pitied on some level (even if she is not able to pity anything), but that doesn't quite earn her a "racist" label; we all know she's a lot more ignorant than racist, and that ignorance spreads far and wide.

That said, the "Chantal endorses the N-Word" hullabaloo, as overcooked as it was, managed to mobilize some of her more reactionary dingbat clan, who were met with a barrage of haydur videos and livestreams.  Coming as it did right after the faux-scandalous Strike Rampage, the amped up Haydur channels churned out more content than she has ever seen in her life.  Dozens a day, approaching mid-period Amberlynn numbers.

This was her biggest quasi-scandal since the Arab Girl Incident and Mother Rebellion in August, which were also fraught with trumped-up and vague accusations of racism.

So, rightly or wrongly, a lot of eyes will be on her next move.

2) She is at the point now where she usually changes course with a new diet.  Will she make a complete horse's ass of herself by starting a new diet, after all the bushwa she said about fat acceptance?  She might.

Or, will she double down like a drunken blackjack player down to his last chips and crank up the mukbang frenzy, attempting to outdo herself?  She might.

Either way, the haydurs will have a field day, so I don't envy her choice.

3) The Surgery.  Thusfar, we have seen no evidence of even a single day of healthy behavior in months, but we have seen ample evidence of reckless, crazy behavior.  So, just as last time, Chantal is at the crossroads, and nobody is betting on any surgery happening.  The only real question is why it will be called off this time.  There are still a lot of holes in the last story that have never even been addressed, let alone explained.  She will again put up a smokescreen, and dispense random facts and untruths haphazardly and without clear narrative.  But what story will she invent this time?


Chantal's "hospitalizations" always occur when the reigns of her narrative have been wrested from her, either by the comment section or haydur videos (and on some occasions, even us)  That is primal to her, her need for absolute and airtight control over her own narrative.  That is why she never seems embarrassed as she righteously marches into the same, repetitive mess. When she loses control of the narrative, people seem mean and awful thoughts get in her head.  So, she needs to head for the hospital, gaslight, and begin anew, regaining the narrative.

Usually it is an easy job, she just hatches some ridiculous plan about drinking rotten grapes for a month and climbing to Mt. Everest base camp, and she's good to go for a month.

This time, she is going to have to finesse things, because there will be more haydur critique than ever before, more pressure with the supposed surgery (even if it is totally made up, she has the pressure looming to explain it), and more pressure to either shit or get off the fat acceptance pot.  Decisions, decisions!

I lament that there was no chimpout video, but one is still coming.  As usual, she will mess everything up, say exactly the wrong things, produce the precise wrong video, and the Greek Chorus of haydurs will spring into action.  She has marginally better self control because she is on her meds, but there is still a tipping point.

I am eagerly awaiting her next move.  Ought to be lulzy.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Oct 30, 2019)

downloads said:


> That time she bought an expensive camera and used it once and we all got to see how hideous she looks in HDR



Oh oui.


----------



## SodaLove (Oct 30, 2019)

Ummm, y’all, imagine my confusion seeing Chantal pop up on my Facebook











						A YouTuber's Halloween-Themed Food Video About A Mass Suicide Is Causing A Debate
					

Chantal, aka Foodie Beauty, told BuzzFeed News she believes she's being singled out among a popular genre on YouTube.




					www.buzzfeednews.com
				




Wtf


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 30, 2019)

I wish I had the  rating for JadeyL's post.



Lisa Anna said:


> Oh oui.


I almost forgot her fake French, another good Chantalism because it plays into her dreams of superiority (or at least competence), and then brutally exposes herself whenever she tries to prove she can do this thing that she considers impressive and then fails horribly at it.

I wish I could read French well enough to fully appreciate her mangled grammar.


----------



## Beluga (Oct 30, 2019)

You guys, this is the best timeline. Would you have ever imagined the behemoth being interviewed by Buzzfeed?! Here's the archive, btw, and the text: 



			
				Buzzfeed said:
			
		

> A Canadian woman named Chantal is facing intense criticism over a Halloween-themed mukbang video she posted last week. In the video, she is seen eating while discussing an infamous mass suicide, and a flash of a dead body covered by a sheet appears.
> Chantal, whose YouTube channel is called Foodie Beauty, told BuzzFeed News she's not the only creator who's making this genre of "true crime mukbang" content. Mukbang is a video trend in which a host eats copious amounts of food while discussing a topic.
> Furthermore, Chantal said, her choice to show the graphic image is "nothing more than you would see on the 5:00 news."
> Still, the YouTube community is expressing repugnance for Chantal's video, and is trying to report it so that it can be taken down.
> ...



I have so many questions about this but I'm going to just enjoy the moment and imagine Chantal trying to sound like she has a brain while talking to a Buzzfeed "journalist".


----------



## thejackal (Oct 30, 2019)

A couple early replies:



Spoiler


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Oct 30, 2019)

Buzzfeed + Blobby = the perfect self-righteous cringe baby


----------



## clusterfuckk (Oct 30, 2019)

I'm fucking dead. You know this cow reached out to Buzzfeed for attention and to get all the woke SJWs on her side.
Can't wait till this blows up spectacularly.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 30, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> She has marginally better self control because she is on her meds, but there is still a tipping point.
> 
> I am eagerly awaiting her next move.  Ought to be lulzy.



Chantal (and AL, come to think of it) have this weird relationship with their medication where they look at the intended effects as something to be overcome.

"This medicine reduces my appetite, so I have to force myself to eat!" "My mood stabilizers keep me from freaking out at the drop of a hat, so I have to work myself up into a complete frenzy to get my emotional release!"

That kind of thing.

So, yeah, she should have slightly stronger self-control, but the problem is now she consciously chooses to gorge herself. People who have compulsions they can't control can use meds to help them regain that control, but Chantal enjoys her gluttony -- and, I think, her emotional meltdowns. It's useless to medicate her until she actually decides there's a better way to live, and finds things to replace her late-night eat-a-thons and histrionic drama-baiting. And she won't do that because her life is empty and she's neither smart enough nor likable enough to find anything else to do with her time.

In other words, it's not just a matter of finding the tipping point to send her over the edge. It's a matter of her being bored enough and her ego being bruised enough for her to want to put all the haydurs in their place.

Just a matter of time.


----------



## Ellana (Oct 30, 2019)

Instagram from last night.



Destiny promise ring flashbacks anyone?
Her claw looks worse than Big AL's paw. 
Let's see how long it takes the BuzzFeed news to reach Cuntal. I doubt this will set off a chimp out. Probably a simple apology and video privatization.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Oct 30, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> Ummm, y’all, imagine my confusion seeing Chantal pop up on my Facebook
> 
> View attachment 991146
> 
> ...




It sure is interesting to know that you can submit a story to buzzfeed based solely on YouTube videos and haydur comments....



> I have so many questions about this but I'm going to just enjoy the moment and imagine Chantal trying to sound like she has a brain while talking to a Buzzfeed "journalist".



She didn't talk to anyone from Buzzfeed.  All of those are quotes from her video and community posts.  Some haydur just cobbled it all into a story.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Oct 30, 2019)

thejackal said:


> Maybe this video.  Smarmy, casually lying Chantal in full effect as she binges on burgers at 3AM in a dark empty parking lot.  This video also includes the infamous "_I gave a homeless guy 10 bucks as he was rooting around the dumpster_" lie; and, the "_couple was having an argument by my car so I had to move HOW RUDE OF THEM my poutine was getting cold_" moment.  All legendary in her canon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is also the video with one of my favorite Chantal quotes. "Who gets drunk on a Tuesday night!?", she says about the couple arguing behind her car. (As she is sitting in her car in a random parking lot on the _same Tuesday night_ gorging herself on fast food).


----------



## DongMiguel (Oct 30, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> I might be wrong, but I think last year's ER visit was because she was supposed to be doing Vlogtober and needed an excuse to get out of it, so she pretended to be sick and then went to the ER for credibility. Not 100% though.
> 
> Guys, the IV hand pictures are from the same day/place. It's just different waiting rooms.
> 
> Everyone's already recounted my favorite Jabba moments. Thank you @Strine for all your hard work. Just think - you've put more effort into Jabba's OP in a few days than Jabba's put into her YT channel in over two years.



This is why I think she actually went because her going to the hospital is always coupled with her chimpouts. Last year, when she returned, she famously went back to being vegan and spent all of November shaming Americans for eating turkey on Thanksgiving despite the fact, a month prior, the fat bitch had done the exact same thing for Canadian Thanksgiving. 

By no means do I believe Chantal is really, truly as sick as she always pretends to be ... but that doesn't stop her from going to the emergency room to chimp out. But she's also 400+ lbs, so, it doesn't surprise me she constantly feels sick.


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Oct 30, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> Ummm, y’all, imagine my confusion seeing Chantal pop up on my Facebook
> 
> View attachment 991146
> 
> ...


I have to pay to comment on this tripe, on buzzgarbage. This is without a doubt the day that journalistic integrity died.


----------



## wheelpower (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## DelicateMageflower (Oct 30, 2019)

Ah, this appears to be going swimmingly for our Jabba. Hopefully Shanny runs to defend her. That will definitely help.


----------



## Who Now (Oct 30, 2019)

Even with all the haydurs comments and people coming at her, you just know she is slurping up the Buzzfeed attention. She loves it. I don't predict a chimp out video. I predict a "Looky, I was in this article. I'm a famous youtuber and I have a bunch of new subs" mook bang.  I didn' t even care she showed the cult members, those videos are everywhere and on network documentaries. The part where she called the Frankenstein toy "Marshall" and was joking about it, was over the line.


----------



## irishAzoth (Oct 30, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> Ah, this appears to be going swimmingly for our Jabba. Hopefully Shanny runs to defend her. That will definitely help.


Shannon is done defending Chantal cuz she is a backstabber
how many of the Foodie Beauties are left to defend their foodie queen?


----------



## Sham (Oct 30, 2019)

irishAzoth said:


> Shannon is done defending Chantal cuz she is a backstabber
> how many of the Foodie Beauties are left to defend their foodie queen?



Thanks @irishAzoth I finally watched a whole video from this crackhead. Why is she saying Chantal and Amberlynn (???) used her to distract from their own drama? I hate to defend a cow, but nobody asked this maniac to stand up and start making videos to defend Cuntal's honor. And if you think Chin ever gave a shit about you at all, you must be even more strung out than you look, Shanny. She'd throw her own Gran under a bus if it made her look better.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 30, 2019)

irishAzoth said:


> Shannon is done defending Chantal cuz she is a backstabber
> how many of the Foodie Beauties are left to defend their foodie queen?


Lol. I watched literally 10 seconds of this and it's the most borderline thing I've ever seen. IIRC she has pulled this same shit with Trisha Paytas - "supporting", not being received well, and then forsaking her, all very publicly. Bitch needs some DBT, stat.

I love so much that Chantal's most mainstream picture is now this:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 30, 2019)

Gorl keeps digging herself deeper and deeper. She just can’t let it go. What a narcissistic cunt.


----------



## wheelpower (Oct 30, 2019)

Are we placing bets? Video chimpout, community post, a threat to buzzfeed?!


----------



## thejackal (Oct 30, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> Are we placing bets? Video chimpout, community post, a threat to buzzfeed?!



I'll bet arby's canada experiences a nationwide roast beef shortage.


----------



## irishAzoth (Oct 30, 2019)

I wonder if any of Chantal's family reads buzzfeed news would be so eerie seeing your sister/daughter/etc on your timeline wearing that awful getup and slamming down copious amounts of cheese talking about dead bodies


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 30, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> Are we placing bets? Video chimpout, community post, a threat to buzzfeed?!



Yeah, I'll give odds on those.

Video: 3:2
Community: 4:1
Threat: 5:1
Trifecta: 2:1

Edit: I'm basing these mostly on my gut, of course. I set the trifecta where it is because there's a chance that if she does one, she'll go on a roll and hit all three.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Oct 30, 2019)

Ice Water Mukbang | Foodie Beauty is Buzzfeed Famous!!!
					

Support the stream: https://streamlabs.com/michaellawrence1




					www.youtube.com
				




Michael B Petty is live and says the Buzzfeed author did try to reach out to him this morning but he didn't respond because he had turned notifications off for an exam. 
So this author obviously must follow this whole shit that is the Cuntal hate-train.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 30, 2019)

Keep capping those buzzfeed comments, you gorls are the best.

I must say it's kind of shocking that Chimptal got featured on Buzzfeed before Amberlynn. Life works in mysterious ways.


----------



## wheelpower (Oct 30, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Keep capping those buzzfeed comments, you gorls are the best.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 30, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Keep capping those buzzfeed comments, you gorls are the best.
> 
> I must say it's kind of shocking that Chimptal got featured on Buzzfeed before Amberlynn. Life works in mysterious ways.



Hopefully this prods AL into stepping up her crazy-game.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 30, 2019)

I'm honestly surprised that all these folks are outing themselves as Chantal-watchers on their actual Facebook accounts.

ETA: Omg, the Buzzfeed writer should have reached out to her mother for comment.

ETA2: Has this bitch shown any activity in the last 15 hours?


----------



## GinnyPotter (Oct 30, 2019)

Favorite Chantel moment; this BuzzFeed nonsense. 

Fuckin' hilarious.


----------



## SodaLove (Oct 30, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> I'm honestly surprised that all these folks are outing themselves as Chantal-watchers on their actual Facebook accounts.



I agree but it’s also kinda funny to see “real” people mocking her since Chantal believes it’s only a handful of people that dislike her videos and make multiple accounts to leave hate comments. This just proves a huge amount of people hate her. I mean, we already knew that ..: but Chantal is still in denial.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 30, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Has this bitch shown any activity in the last 15 hours?


 She’s started following a new food based Instagram account within the last couple hours, but that’s the only activity I’ve seen from her since the apple sauce community post...


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 30, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> I'm honestly surprised that all these folks are outing themselves as Chantal-watchers on their actual Facebook accounts.



Right? Better make sure their kitchens are clean. CPS gonna be busy...


----------



## Ellana (Oct 31, 2019)

I can't


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 31, 2019)

Ellana said:


> View attachment 991701
> I can't


Soooooo ... do we think she hasn't seen the BF article? Or is she just pretending she doesn't care?


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 31, 2019)

These are just a couple random things I’ve noticed over the last week or so:



Spoiler: Chantal’s quiet feud with cartoonist fan



Cast your mind back to the beginning of the month. The day before Chantal’s alleged surgery, she had posted a community tab showing off a drawing a fan had made of her cat Sam, she also began following the fan on IG:

As you can see from this picture as of three weeks ago (October 9th) they were still quite friendly:

I’m not entirely sure what went wrong between the two of them, but Chantal subsequently blocked this chick on Instagram and so she took to Twitter to vent her frustration at being blocked and Chantal’s refusal to delete the pic:
 
(The pic WAS still up as of the 29th October, however Chantal managed to briefly overcome her crippling tonsillitis streptococcus and found the strength to delete it finally)





Spoiler: Portrait of a mukbang Queen 



This is the only tagged picture on Chantal’s Instagram page. I’m not sure if the person is trolling her or not, but she seems happy with it:






Spoiler: Fake Foodie Beauty Youtube Account



There’s a dumb fake Foodie Beauty account that’s commenting on reaction channel videos, Aphrodites Peach only caught it cos she has her comments held for review:

It apparently already fooled some folk over on reddit, they thought it was really Chantal they had screenshot commenting shit on an Amberlynn video, but no...





Spoiler: Yaba’s gonna getcha 



I had missed this at the time so I’m just gonna shamelessly slip this in here:






sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Soooooo ... do we think she hasn't seen the BF article? Or is she just pretending she doesn't care?



Yeah she’s seen it, claims it wasn’t her idea tee hee:


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 31, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> These are just a couple random things I’ve noticed over the last week or so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I get the feeling she thinks she came off well in the Buzzfeed article. Perhaps she got some new subscribers.

So... she's in the Cuntal phase, I guess? Like the channels she "striked" didn't work out this time, so she's found another way to be smug. I guess?


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 31, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Yeah she’s seen it, claims it wasn’t her idea tee hee:


If people in the comments were siding with her, she'd be gushing about it endlessly. She just doesn't want to draw attention to it because people are shitting on her and correcting the crappy story as to why people actually dislike her. She hates when she can't control the narrative.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Oct 31, 2019)

Whatever dumb shit Shanny had to say, the video is already gone.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 31, 2019)

Given that buzzfeed is basically a pop culture website it is kind of odd that they didn't even touch on how, for better or worse heaven's gate had a substantial impact on pop culture. We were talking ITT about how it was a joke basically right after it happened; there's at least half a dozen simpsons references to it and tons of skits and late-night jokes, etc. It seems relevant to the article since the question is whether or not what Chantal (and other mukbangers apparently??) did should be allowed on youtube.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 31, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Given that buzzfeed is basically a pop culture website it is kind of odd that they didn't even touch on how, for better or worse heaven's gate had a substantial impact on pop culture. We were talking ITT about how it was a joke basically right after it happened; there's at least half a dozen simpsons references to it and tons of skits and late-night jokes, etc. It seems relevant to the article since the question is whether or not what Chantal (and other mukbangers apparently??) did should be allowed on youtube.



You're giving Buzzfeed waaaaaaay too much credit here. The writer couldn't even decide if she wanted to make the article about mukbangs, true-crime channels, or fat-shaming.


----------



## Null (Oct 31, 2019)

Alternative by talented artist:


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 31, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> These are just a couple random things I’ve noticed over the last week or so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe that fake Foodie Beauty account much more than I'd ever believe Chantal.
She's hiding & looking for sympathy.
Most of all she's hoping people have very short memories.
Been watching her far too long not to see her normal patterns of behavior.

Chantal lies.


----------



## simulated goat (Oct 31, 2019)

Beluga said:


> You guys, this is the best timeline. Would you have ever imagined the behemoth being interviewed by Buzzfeed?! Here's the archive, btw, and the text:
> 
> 
> 
> I have so many questions about this but I'm going to just enjoy the moment and imagine Chantal trying to sound like she has a brain while talking to a Buzzfeed "journalist".


Slow news day, eh?


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 31, 2019)

Null said:


> View attachment 991867
> 
> Alternative by talented artist:
> View attachment 991930


lol like Chantal could ever make 12 friends.


----------



## simulated goat (Oct 31, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> Chantal (and AL, come to think of it) have this weird relationship with their medication where they look at the intended effects as something to be overcome.
> 
> "This medicine reduces my appetite, so I have to force myself to eat!" "My mood stabilizers keep me from freaking out at the drop of a hat, so I have to work myself up into a complete frenzy to get my emotional release!"
> 
> ...


She's a tough one. She truly has an addiction. I cannot imagine having to replace fast food orgasms. A diet will never stick because it's not about food, its about the dopamine.


----------



## Judge Holden (Oct 31, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> lol like Chantal could ever make 12 friends.


Its an all you can eat buffet. The other diners are in shock that somebody seems to be taking the concept _way_ too literally


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 31, 2019)

simulated goat said:


> She's a tough one. She truly has an addiction. I cannot imagine having to replace fast food orgasms. A diet will never stick because it's not about food, its about the dopamine.


She'd be healthier and live longer if she replaced the fast food with drugs.

ETA: Omegon video:


----------



## SodaLove (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Casket Base (Oct 31, 2019)

While it is highly amusing to watch this shitstorm brewing around Chantal, and maybe it's because I saw the 2004 tsunami news coverage, I really fail to see what is just so offensive about what she did. Her eating is disgusting enough, why it took a decades-old pop culture reference to ruffle people's feathers is a bit beyond me.

Edit: A happy Halloween, indeed.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Oct 31, 2019)

Amber must be thrilled the heat is off her for a bit.


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Oct 31, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> Amber must be thrilled the heat is off her for a bit.


I don't think Amber gets this much heat, she's just uneducated and simple. Chantal is a horrible person, period.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 31, 2019)

She’s already deleted the last community post and uploaded this:


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Oct 31, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> She’s already deleted the last community post and uploaded this:
> View attachment 992231 View attachment 992232


And she made the video public again. She is fucking nuts!


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Oct 31, 2019)

She's only making herself look worse! Why won't someone in her life grow a set and tell her to STFU? She's gonna get her whole family doxed at this rate.

ETA: Why does she keep white knighting Amber? Amber doesn't care, she's collecting the mad cash so what's it to her if Beetus Drake pokes a little fun?


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Oct 31, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> She's only making herself look worse! Why won't someone in her life grow a set and tell her to STFU? She's gonna get her whole family doxed at this rate.
> 
> ETA: Why does she keep white knighting Amber? Amber doesn't care, she's collecting the mad cash so what's it to her if Beetus Drake pokes a little fun?


YouTube is her life and people tell her all the time, but she just blocks those comments. She shrouds herself in positivity by deleting the reality. She is truly mental, and not in a good way.


----------



## SodaLove (Oct 31, 2019)

Flobby Slobby said:


> And she made the video public again. She is fucking nuts!


Lmao what a lunatic


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 31, 2019)

All this and the video still only has 33k views, lol. Beetus Drake's video about her video is already at 50k views. I love it.

If this actually does get any real attention, I'll bet it's because of Chantal being so fat and gross and eating so much on camera - just under the guise of "omg, surprise dead people". Most people who have never been exposed to Jabba will be flabbergasted and disgusted, but not have the balls to say it's because she's so awful, so the Heaven's Gate crap works perfectly to give people plausible deniability.

Any new people who have found yourselves here, you've got a lot of reading to do! Tl;dr: Chantal is a truly awful, awful person. Her insides match her outsides.


----------



## Painted Pig (Oct 31, 2019)

YouTuber defends herself over backlash for sharing photo of dead body in mukbang
					

She told Metro.co.uk she 'didn't intend any offence'.




					www.google.com


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 31, 2019)

Good Lord.
Chantal needs to stop with the 'eating disorder' BS. Neither she or Amber have ever been diagnosed with it.
Neither have gone to a professional long enough for them to even come up with a diagnosis.
They latched onto that phrase to deflect from the fact that they are gluttons.

Gluttons overeat because they love food more than anything else. Period.
This fits Chantal & Amber to a T.


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Oct 31, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 992270
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you fucking kidding me? Is this BuzzGarbage's sister site? Shouldn't the UK be more focused on Brexit? Is this now the norm in journalism?



ThisWillBeFun said:


> Good Lord.
> Chantal needs to stop with the 'eating disorder' BS. Neither she or Amber have ever been diagnosed with it.
> Neither have gone to a professional long enough for them to even come up with a diagnosis.
> They latched onto that phrase to deflect from the fact that they are gluttons.
> ...


It pains me to say it, but Amber isn't this bad...


----------



## Smiling Honeybadger (Oct 31, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> Lmao what a lunatic


Torn between lusting over all that glorious attention, yet unable to take the -admittedly overblown- flag. Certainly a glorious turn of events. Yet, I am just unable to see how BuzzFeed would pick this topic... In terms of follower and the drama around her, Chantal is still rather obscure.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 31, 2019)

Here's a lil' throwback that I feel perfectly represents our star:


----------



## Maw (Oct 31, 2019)

Tbh I don’t know why she would take it down. Any smart  up-and-coming youtuber would capitalize off the media attention.


----------



## fourshore (Oct 31, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Here's a lil' throwback that I feel perfectly represents our star:


 
what makes this so morbid is this is how i think she will actually die.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Oct 31, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 992270
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Archive your shit you dumb nigger: https://archive.md/xJLVx

Also, because I don't think anyone archived the buzzfeed article, here's an archive of it: https://archive.md/euTnY


----------



## Dutch Courage (Oct 31, 2019)

Smiling Honeybadger said:


> Torn between lusting over all that glorious attention, yet unable to take the -admittedly overblown- flag. Certainly a glorious turn of events. Yet, I am just unable to see how BuzzFeed would pick this topic... In terms of follower and the drama around her, Chantal is still rather obscure.



Again, Buzzfeed didn't pick her.  Like all content providers, they are starved for content.  Some haydur threw together a very mediocre story quoting her posts and submitted it.  Their standards, like most content providers, is shockingly low.


----------



## raritycunt (Oct 31, 2019)

my goodness so much happening this hallows eve, I wonder if Chantal is sat at home inhaling candy and tee-heeing to herself while editing her community tab

Happy Halloween kiwis


----------



## thejackal (Oct 31, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> my goodness so much happening this hallows eve, I wonder if Chantal is sat at home inhaling candy and tee-heeing to herself while editing her community tab
> 
> Happy Halloween kiwis



not that any kid would want to trick or treat at her run down apt complex but can you imagine Chantal giving out candy?  She'd be one of those mean doors that has the light off or at absolute best a bowl of shitty candy like those butterscotch things that come in parchment wrap.


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Oct 31, 2019)

Flobby Slobby said:


> Are you fucking kidding me? Is this BuzzGarbage's sister site? Shouldn't the UK be more focused on Brexit? Is this now the norm in journalism?



Where the fuck have you been? This is standard issue news websites now.

They've all devolved into clickbait, with 'human interest' and true crime stuff plundered from international news featuring heavily, just needing a quick rewrite. The USA and Canada have acres of grisly murder and child abuse cases to exploit for clicks. Offence stories are also easy clickbait so they all do variations on formulaic Buzzfeed style 'And then someone was OFFENDED and THIS HAPPENED' angle.

They don't do real journalism anymore, even the BBC reports on fucking Twitter spats these days to make content instead of having people out there working properly on real stories. It's all grab whatever comes down the pike, PR fluff pieces or browsing Twitter, whichever is easiest. Hlaf of Metro's content is rewritten foreign true crime or internet spat material of no consequence with a social justice style angle.


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Oct 31, 2019)

thejackal said:


> not that any kid would want to trick or treat at her run down apt complex but can you imagine Chantal giving out candy?  She'd be one of those mean doors that has the light off or at absolute best a bowl of shitty candy like those butterscotch things that come in parchment wrap.


Nah, she'd eat those and wrap her dingleberries and hand those out while, "tee hee"ing the whole time.



LetThemEatCake said:


> Where the fuck have you been? This is standard issue news websites now.
> 
> They've all devolved into clickbait, with 'human interest' and true crime stuff plundered from international news featuring heavily, just needing a quick rewrite. The USA and Canada have acres of grisly murder and child abuse cases to exploit for clicks. Offence stories are also easy clickbait so they all do variations on formulaic Buzzfeed style 'And then someone was OFFENDED and THIS HAPPENED' angle.
> 
> They don't do real journalism anymore, even the BBC reports on fucking Twitter spats these days to make content instead of having people out there working properly on real stories. It's all grab whatever comes down the pike, PR fluff pieces or browsing Twitter, whichever is easiest.


Sad... I know BuzzShit is a SJW site so not really interested.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 31, 2019)

Casket Base said:


> While it is highly amusing to watch this shitstorm brewing around Chantal, and maybe it's because I saw the 2004 tsunami news coverage, I really fail to see what is just so offensive about what she did. Her eating is disgusting enough, why it took a decades-old pop culture reference to ruffle people's feathers is a bit beyond me.
> 
> Edit: A happy Halloween, indeed.



I think the clickbait machines just like an excuse to show the psycho hambeast in a pink wig stuffing her face with cheese. They can’t do a straight forward “get a load of this nutty fat broad” but can slip it in under the guise of “controversy” for glibly showing dead cult members while stuffing her face.

It really has nothing to do with the old footage she showed, just a good disguise for a freak show fatty gawk.

I do enjoy true crime stuff but I think dumb bitches on podcasts glibly discussing murder details like high school gossip or with snarky jokes are annoying af. They are supposed to do it with a false facade of sympathy or concern that’s almost as off putting. 

A big fat girl stuffing her face with cheese, while showing dead bodies and making terrible stale jokes about the dead, is just perfect lazy Halloween content for media outlets that need a screen shot to get your attention. Chantel wearing that stupid pink wig and terrible drag queen level make-up made it all irresistible to the bottom of the barrel news sites.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 31, 2019)

Cow crossover


----------



## clusterfuckk (Oct 31, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Here's a lil' throwback that I feel perfectly represents our star:


This is fucking gold. It’s a blessed Halloween  indeed.

Also; you think Chinny would be just slightly embarrassed that she is perpetuating every fat stereotype there is; all while screaming ‘other youtubers do it!’


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 31, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> She’s already deleted the last community post and uploaded this:
> View attachment 992231 View attachment 992232





ThisWillBeFun said:


> Good Lord.
> Chantal needs to stop with the 'eating disorder' BS. Neither she or Amber have ever been diagnosed with it.
> Neither have gone to a professional long enough for them to even come up with a diagnosis.
> They latched onto that phrase to deflect from the fact that they are gluttons.
> ...




A person with schizophrenia spills coffee on their shirt. They laugh. You laugh. You are bullying someone with a mental illness. You're also a hypocrite because you once spilled a drink.

A person in a wheelchair trips over their words and calls their dessert "cunt bake" instead of "bundt cake". They laugh. You laugh. You are bullying someone with mobility issues. You're also a hypocrite because you once confused "affect" with "effect".

An obese YouTuber takes a picture with a filter that makes them look like a hilarious monster. They laugh and share it publicly. You laugh and re-share it publicly. You are bullying someone with an eating disorder. You're also a hypocrite because you could stand to lose some weight, yourself.

This seems to be Chantal's thought process here.

MEANWHILE:

You check yourself in to the emergency psych unit because you ate too much cheese. Another person is there having some kind of psychiatric episode and babbles in a foreign language, clearly in profound distress. They don't laugh. You laugh. You mock them on social media. You're not bullying them because you're just sharing your experience of witnessing what might be the worst day of that person's life because you legit find it hilarious.

Chantal needs to go.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Oct 31, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 992139



So she finally gets her channel noticed and can be a Youtube Creator and get media attention - but its for all the wrong reasons.... which I cannot help but think it's hilarious that of all the videos that gets attention for it's insensitivity and topicality is one where she's fucking eating a shit ton of 'gourmet' cheese she cannot pronounce or describe with much detail, and he has a $1 hot pink wig on. 

Right now, THIS is my favorite Chantal moment.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Oct 31, 2019)

Chinny is never embarrassed. Her lack of shame is as pathological as her lack of empathy.


----------



## Pargon (Oct 31, 2019)

Pop culture websites that garner millions of hits a day intersecting directly with cows.

I have never prayed harder for the Planet Killer.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Oct 31, 2019)

I don’t know if she saw her doctor today for the pre-surgery appointment, but I sure hope he reads Buzzfeed in his spare time.


----------



## Smiling Honeybadger (Oct 31, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> I don’t know if she saw her doctor today for the pre-surgery appointment, but I sure hope he reads Buzzfeed in his spare time.



Just asked myself how likely it is if one member of Chantal's family reads BuzzFeed, Metro or similiar clickbait pages. Or some extended family member, friends or acquaitances of the family. Okay, I never knew exactly what the family knows about Chantal's Youtube-shenaningans, and if they bothered to watch a video. And if they care about the fact that she eats herself to death in front of camera while stammering some half remembered True Crime or Creepy Pasta stories, inbetween munching, teheheing, jaw clicking and being overall revolting.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Oct 31, 2019)

simulated goat said:


> Slow news day, eh?


It’s been slow in between Buzzfeed’s usual “pick one kind of bread and your favourite hat and we’ll tell you which Disney Princess you are!” hard-hitting journalism.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Oct 31, 2019)

AbraCadaver said:


> It’s been slow in between Buzzfeed’s usual “pick one kind of bread and your favourite hat and we’ll tell you which Disney Princess you are!” hard-hitting journalism.



BuzzFeed News is actually usually great. I'm pretty surprised this story was published there instead of just the regular shitty main site.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Oct 31, 2019)

I know the reaction channels are all butthurt that Chantal can talk about death and suicide so flippantly. But the reason she seems to have no empathy around that subject is pretty clear.  She is passively suicidal herself. She knows she will have a short life, a very low quality of life especially in that last decade , and most likely a painful death having never married and with no children.

But her attitude towards this is that she is happy this way and we are all dying anyway. It's obvious this is not a healthy mentality to have and is a small peek into her underlying mental issues. Pretending to be okay with her current state online has been the status-quo for a long time, yet she is not "glorifying obesity", only acceptance. 

The people involved in the movement are far beyond being chubby because they merely like food or like to eat. It takes significant work to become super morbidly obese and for a long period of time. Day after day after day of eating constantly, forcibly, due to a mental problem that should not just be accepted and go without treatment, as a "lifestyle" movement actively being compared to the LGBTQXYZ movement.

To anyone with a healthy brain, fat acceptance is the same as early death acceptance. Acceptance of passive suicide and basically settling for a lower quality of life overall.

I'm really surprised the reaction channels don't discuss this kind of thing more, instead they are all sperging about "N I G G E R".


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 31, 2019)

*HEALTH UPDATES AND CHIT CHAT!*


----------



## Ellana (Oct 31, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> She’s already deleted the last community post and uploaded this:
> View attachment 992231 View attachment 992232


This community post has now been deleted.

Archive
*HEALTH UPDATES AND CHIT CHAT!*




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Her voice sounds perfectly normal.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 31, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> *HEALTH UPDATES AND CHIT CHAT!*



She doesn't sound or look or appear sick in any way.  Her fake cough at 3:38 is pathetic, even by her acting standards.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Oct 31, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> *HEALTH UPDATES AND CHIT CHAT!*


Christ Morticia, it’s not THAT much Halloween. Calm down the drag slap.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Oct 31, 2019)

Her thumb looks like a toe.


----------



## Painted Pig (Oct 31, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> *HEALTH UPDATES AND CHIT CHAT!*




oghhhhhhh


----------



## Strine (Oct 31, 2019)

I know millennial journalism is a hysterical Marxist farce, but I'm surprised that Chinny ended up in their good books. By anybody's standards, let alone the puritanic wokeness of SJWs, she's a nasty heifer. Maybe they just think anybody who has a KF thread is being unfairly maligned. We're talking about a woman who lied about feeding the homeless, then attacked a fat domestic abuse victim online because she assumed they were talking about her because she's a batshit narc. What's interesting is that these articles go against the narrative of her haydur channels: a civil war of wokeness. 

I wonder whether, if our favourite heifer is now newsworthy, the "deathfat haydur cabal" might need their own thread soon - in the Parlour rather than just in the ALR sub. Some of them are just regular people laughing at crazy fatties, but so many of them are cows themselves, with the added fun of trying to posture as morally superior. Just look at Beetus Drake: this sweaty greasy bitchtits makes money off of mocking crazy and damaged people for their weight, when he's morbidly obese himself (and projects his self-hatred onto them) yet he smugly informs everybody that he's actually a paragon of moral virtue because something something I'm a (barely) black cake boy patriarchy racism something. I mean Christ, we're all here to cackle at the Cuntal show, but if you feel the need to use bastard-Marxist gibberish to explain to everybody why you're better than she is - while you literally profit from her mental decline - you're worse than she is and then some.

It would be interesting to see lolcow news become prolific. I think if Chantal got even an honest write-up (not pejorative, just telling the truth) the fallout would be cataclysmic. She's paranoid already, but the normie sanctimony around KF (normies actually think our law-abiding gossip site is "dark web") has meant that the archives of her lunacy are kept in shadow, to her blessed relief. If torchbearers of mainstream media narrative discover and open her Pandora's box of mendacious lunacy, which in light of the negative responses to these articles may well happen, I think she'll go from trainwreck to Chernobyl disaster.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Oct 31, 2019)

She said she is probably going to have to go back to the ER because the doctor told her to come back if she's not feeling better a few days after her antibiotics run out. Bitch, what the fuck? Find a fucking physician and make an appointment, you stupid cow.

She talks about how she decided to go to the ER because she was worried she was so dehydrated. She decides this as she's peeing ... ..... .......

She does her jabby tic, this time with her disgusting hands she is pretending to like, at around 10:40.


----------



## Who Now (Oct 31, 2019)

ALR is such an attention whore. Since she thinks that Chiny got some media attention, she is all up her ass. She figures she has to defend Chiny now that she is "famous". 

This "bully" shit is so ridiculous. Anyone over the age of 18 should not be allowed to use that term. It sounds so childish coming from ALR and Chiny.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Oct 31, 2019)

From today's video, stored here before La Creatura deletes it.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Oct 31, 2019)

Smiling Honeybadger said:


> Torn between lusting over all that glorious attention, yet unable to take the -admittedly overblown- flag. Certainly a glorious turn of events. Yet, I am just unable to see how BuzzFeed would pick this topic... In terms of follower and the drama around her, Chantal is still rather obscure.



all the person does is write posts about "influencers" it seems, and if they get any coin from buzzfeed its via remote work

aka not a real employee

im not looking in to it further, just know any jackass can write a thing on buzzfeed. this one just happens to also have an assigned title with the site.


----------



## downloads (Oct 31, 2019)

I follow a goat rescue on facebook and I will let you all judge who wore it better




It was definitely the wheelchair goat


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Oct 31, 2019)

Ellana said:


> This community post has now been deleted.
> 
> Archive
> *HEALTH UPDATES AND CHIT CHAT!*
> ...


Yup. So sick she's wasting away before our eyes.
She never had strep. Don't ask how I know. I know.

Sure, she's waiting to eat again & will break this sickness fast with home cooking. Never going to happen. She can't cook for one & two, Chantal loves the instant gratification of having her food handed to her through a window.

She was in damage control (proven by her never mentioning it) & was hiding & hoping it would all blow over.
Chantal is one of the biggest (not only in size) liars around.

Countdown to (fake) surgery: 20


----------



## solidus (Oct 31, 2019)

Fake surgical appointment was today also.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Oct 31, 2019)

Jesus wept  Every time someone tries to stick up for Chantal, they just make a damn fool of themselves.


Spoiler: Another Foodie Beauty Fan bites the dust



So earlier when Chantal made her community post about Michael B Petty, one of her fans Scott Stevens commented talking shit about Michael and Charlie, which Michael posted on his twitter and community tab:

As soon as Scott noticed that Michael had posted about him, he made yet another comment on Chantal’s community post:

After he made that post, Zachary Michael jumped in the fray and posted this to twitter:

Once Zach posted that, some random civilian commented exposing this Scott guys Instagram, where he not only posts about ALR and Foodie Beauty, but tags the reaction channels to his posts:

and then Chantal deleted the post....


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 31, 2019)

She worries about getting out of bed on the wrong side? OCD goes with a tic disorder.

8 hours in the ER for thinking she was dehydrated while peeing. She’s sooooo dumb.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Oct 31, 2019)

Chinny is just getting all the lunatics at this point. Pam must smell fresh meat.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 31, 2019)

Wasn't it like, a week ago she was reeeeing about how she was done talking about her health?


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 31, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Wasn't it like, a week ago she was reeeeing about how she was done talking about her health?


If anybody made a well-produced documentary on Chantal (something like Down the Rabbit Hole needs more of a dramatic resolution to consider it), an apt subtitle would be "Out of Control". She likes to screech and backtrack as though she has command over her life, but she's completely adrift, and is just yelling into a void.

The only constant with her is lies, self-deception, ego, rage, work-avoidance, and eating herself to death - she has nothing else to her personality that is missing from that list. It's her constant failing attempts at showing a different side to herself or creating a persona that does not appear to be a malicious waste of space that are so funny because of this.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## thejackal (Oct 31, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> View attachment 992855



that's real genius honestly the composition of the photo has the pile of carbs leading to a triple chin.  gonzo porn for the feeders in her new audience.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 31, 2019)

Lady, you're going to be wearing a wig in a few years, who gives a shit about your hair.


----------



## vector3 (Oct 31, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> View attachment 992855


I bet she thinks she looks real good in that pic from two years and however many pounds ago.


----------



## Pargon (Oct 31, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> Lady, you're going to be wearing a wig in a few years, who gives a shit about your hair.


Assuming one of a dozen possible obesity-related health maladies or a chicken nugget-retrieving head-on collision doesn't do her in first.

Did you know that many morticians have beautician's licenses specifically for their work on cadavers? I did.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 31, 2019)

vector3 said:


> I bet she thinks she looks real good in that pic from two years and however many pounds ago.



plus the pile of food, firehouse red lipstick and uh "sultry eyes":  conclude what you will.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 1, 2019)

Honestly, at 400 pounds, when you have 4 chins and a receding hair line, your hair length and color doesn't matter. It makes no difference. She should just do whatever is easiest for her to keep out of her mouth when she's slamming shit into it.


----------



## irishAzoth (Nov 1, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Jesus wept  Every time someone tries to stick up for Chantal, they just make a damn fool of themselves.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Another Foodie Beauty Fan bites the dust
> ...



so on youtube this dude plays the fattie defender meanwhile on instagram he out there looking for clout from the reaction channels?
like why even be a vocal fan of Chantal at this point the clique is full of speds and sad rejects its not even worth it for clout sake


----------



## Serial Grapist (Nov 1, 2019)

She don’t know when to STFU:


she deleted that comment, but then went on to make these subsequent comments:


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 1, 2019)

So a person happily killing themselves because they're mentally unstable and delusional isn't as bad as a depressed person killing themselves? Too bad she wasn't around to drop that hot take when all those loonies killed themselves, it could have saved their families and friends a lot of pain and grief!


----------



## thejackal (Nov 1, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> So a person happily killing themselves because they're mentally unstable and delusional isn't as bad as a depressed person killing themselves? Too bad she wasn't around to drop that hot take when all those loonies killed themselves, it could have saved their families and friends a lot of pain and grief!



it's pretty fucking ironic someone that once was 100% behind "the medical medium" and is in the process of eating herself to death is trying to dunk on cult deaths.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Nov 1, 2019)

vector3 said:


> I bet she thinks she looks real good in that pic from two years and however many pounds ago.



no she weighs the same then and now


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Nov 1, 2019)

Is she getting stupider, or is it just that she has more opportunities to demonstrate her stupidity lately?


----------



## DongMiguel (Nov 1, 2019)

Here's an article from March on those who committed suicide in the Heaven's Gate cult:









						Heaven's Gate, 23 Years Later: Remembering 38 People Who Died With Cult Leader
					

Editor’s note: It has been 23 years since the bodies of 39 people were found in a compound outside San Diego, each dead by suicide.…




					people.com
				




It actually tells you about the people who committed suicide. It humanizes it. I'm sure Chantal wouldn't want any of that.

These people had families and loved ones who were devastated by this event.



> Gail telephoned out of the blue in the fall of 1994. Robert, taken by surprise, offered to send her a plane ticket home (she declined), then suggested she visit if she was in the area. “Maybe that might be arranged,” she said. But it never was. The next time the Maeders heard their daughter’s voice was on the cult’s farewell video. Gail, looking older and weary, said to the camera, “What we’re about to do is certainly nothing to think negatively about.” That did little to soothe her parents or her brother Danny, 20, a Florida college student. “It was like a fatal disease,” says Alice. “She was a victim. We just thought eventually she would wake up and say, ‘I’ve had enough of this.’ “





> A UFO sighting might not have been much more startling to residents of rural Abingdon, Va., in the Blue Ridge foothills, than news that one of their own was among the Heaven’s Gate dead. Sandoe, son of an evangelical minister, had been decorated for his service as an infantry paratrooper in Desert Storm in 1991, and friends remember him as a popular senior class president. “He seemed carefree, wanting to have fun,” says Patricia Pasco. ” ‘He was always the class clown.” To Sandoe’s family, word of his suicide came as a double shock. “The other families seemed to know their son or daughter was involved [in the cult],” says half brother James. “We didn’t.”



As I said during the initial blowback - whatever. The joke was harmless. But Chantal's overall reaction, and lack of tact, is proof she's just not suited for these types of videos. She's an awful storyteller but worst of all, she just doesn't have the empathy to make something like this work. It's heavy content and to do it as half-assed as she did was not only cheap and lazy, but also void of any level of thoughtfulness.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 1, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> Is she getting stupider, or is it just that she has more opportunities to demonstrate her stupidity lately?


She's been steadily getting stupider. Cows who isolate themselves and spend their lives hyperfocused on one or two things always get dumber, and more socially inept. She wasn't exactly smart to begin with, but it's gotten considerably worse since this thread started.


----------



## Wyzzerd (Nov 1, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> View attachment 992855



Don't tease me like that you crazy bitch! You need to livestream the haircut and combine it with a mukbang. I would love nothing more than a 2 hour descent into madness. 

Just imagine it, a pair of scissors in one hand, messily chopping away at the receding hairline. In the other, the third beef n cheddar that she is furiously fisting into her gob as she weeps uncontrollably due to the ever worsening haircut. It would be glorious!


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Nov 1, 2019)

Chantal finding it humorous that "cowardly" people intentionally killed themselves because they believed something ridiculous is pretty fucking rich.


----------



## JoyQ (Nov 1, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> I know the reaction channels are all butthurt that Chantal can talk about death and suicide so flippantly. But the reason she seems to have no empathy around that subject is pretty clear.  She is passively suicidal herself. She knows she will have a short life, a very low quality of life especially in that last decade , and most likely a painful death having never married and with no children.
> 
> But her attitude towards this is that she is happy this way and we are all dying anyway. It's obvious this is not a healthy mentality to have and is a small peek into her underlying mental issues. Pretending to be okay with her current state online has been the status-quo for a long time, yet she is not "glorifying obesity", only acceptance.
> 
> ...


I don’t think it’s that deep. She’s not much of a thinker. All of her videos are very shallow in content/conversation. It’s hard to tell a story when you can’t stop stuffing your face. It’s how all her mukbangs go.


----------



## Chandra (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## Occipital Fupa (Nov 1, 2019)

Wyzzerd said:


> Don't tease me like that you crazy bitch! You need to livestream the haircut and combine it with a mukbang. I would love nothing more than a 2 hour descent into madness.
> 
> Just imagine it, a pair of scissors in one hand, messily chopping away at the receding hairline. In the other, the third beef n cheddar that she is furiously fisting into her gob as she weeps uncontrollably due to the ever worsening haircut. It would be glorious!



Nicocado Avocado did a ridiculously glorious version of such meltdown. Our gorl has big shoes to fill (and she can’t bend down to tie them)!


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Nov 1, 2019)

Chandra said:


> View attachment 993069


 No stories she tells are embarrassing to her, because she has no shame whatsoever. To the point that this suggestion here is a straight up troll....


----------



## Or Else What (Nov 1, 2019)

Chandra said:


> View attachment 993069


Chantal is overcome by all the haydurrs and the imminent  prospect of a second round of Muh Surgery lies, so scurries to her safe place: eating whilst talking about shitting herself.

Plus ça change, plus c’est la même chose


----------



## PatTraverse (Nov 1, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Chantal finding it humorous that "cowardly" people intentionally killed themselves because they believed something ridiculous is pretty fucking rich.


If anyone reads on suicide, it is often an act of desperation done on the spur of the moment that a person would immediately regret right after. Those people in the cult were committed and prepared to kill themselves like soldiers going on a suicide mission expecting to die. They obviously believed in something stupid and we can call them idiots for throwing their lives away but they were not cowards.

Chantal especially has no leg to stand on when she is the biggest coward there is that only acts tough when she believes that she is untouchable. She is also an idiot for believing in things like a ghost medium from the future except she is simply unable to commit to anything that is not centred around herself.


----------



## Beluga (Nov 1, 2019)

Chandra said:


> View attachment 993069


Is she trying to tap into the Indian market?


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 1, 2019)

In regards to her chocolate fondue “where I had to use the bathroom” mukbang idea, seems she’s allowed a couple of “hate” comments so she can be sassy in response

no no Chantal, tell your story...eat the fondue that will inevitably kill you faster


----------



## MrsLoveMom (Nov 1, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> View attachment 992855


If that picture is really only two years old, she is aging in dog years! She looks nearly 20 years old now. But I guess that's what eating cans of Beef Macaroni from Chef Boyardee will do to you.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Nov 1, 2019)

Chandra said:


> View attachment 993069


Chocolate fondue & bathroom stories. Chantal & shit -perfect together.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Nov 1, 2019)

How come none of Chantal's friends have cars?? (Her only 2 friends, Peetz and Rina I mean).

Is it just me, or does it seem a little weird for someone in their 30's with a full time job to not have a car? Especially for an extended period of time. I could understand it if you live in a city with really great public transportation and everything is close by. Maybe their city is like that, but it doesn't seem that way to me because Peetz relies on Chantal to take him to the grocery store and comic book store once a week. And also to visit his mother apparently.

Depending on people for rides sucks for everyone involved. Buy a damn car.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Nov 1, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> How come none of Chantal's friends have cars?? (Her only 2 friends, Peetz and Rina I mean).
> 
> Is it just me, or does it seem a little weird for someone in their 30's with a full time job to not have a car? Especially for an extended period of time. I could understand it if you live in a city with really great public transportation and everything is close by. Maybe their city is like that, but it doesn't seem that way to me because Peetz relies on Chantal to take him to the grocery store and comic book store once a week. And also to visit his mother apparently.
> 
> Depending on people for rides sucks for everyone involved. Buy a damn car.



It's actually worse than that, because car shares/co-ops are really common in Canada (in the bigger cities, anyway) since they're all communists/environmentalists deep down. So either Rina and Peetz don't have licences or they're just using Chantal because $15/hr is too much for them. Though to be fair, if I had Chantal nagging me to hang out I'd want to make sure I at least got a lift to the grocery store for my troubles.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 1, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> How come none of Chantal's friends have cars?? (Her only 2 friends, Peetz and Rina I mean).
> 
> Is it just me, or does it seem a little weird for someone in their 30's with a full time job to not have a car? Especially for an extended period of time. I could understand it if you live in a city with really great public transportation and everything is close by. Maybe their city is like that, but it doesn't seem that way to me because Peetz relies on Chantal to take him to the grocery store and comic book store once a week. And also to visit his mother apparently.
> 
> Depending on people for rides sucks for everyone involved. Buy a damn car.



Most middle aged people in NA that don't live in NYC and don't drive are either no kid housewives or developmentally stunted failures to launch.  You can guess what type Peetz is.  Peetz doesn't even have his license according to Chantal.


----------



## Tastes Like Power (Nov 1, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> How come none of Chantal's friends have cars?? (Her only 2 friends, Peetz and Rina I mean).
> 
> Is it just me, or does it seem a little weird for someone in their 30's with a full time job to not have a car? Especially for an extended period of time. I could understand it if you live in a city with really great public transportation and everything is close by. Maybe their city is like that, but it doesn't seem that way to me because Peetz relies on Chantal to take him to the grocery store and comic book store once a week. And also to visit his mother apparently.
> 
> Depending on people for rides sucks for everyone involved. Buy a damn car.


Perhaps the only people who want to even be associated w/Chantal, outside of her own family (and barely), do so because they need her for something. Perhaps Rina has a car now, which is why she hasn't been seen in awhile...


----------



## MaryZiggy (Nov 1, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Chocolate fondue & bathroom stories. Chantal & shit -perfect together.



I wonder if she's getting paid by some kinkster/s to do shit like this ... 
In her last muckbang she talked about getting e-mailed and being asked to fart more on camera. 


I also ask myself what is worst: if she is targeting an specific audience of wierdos who get off with a fat lunatic talking about  shit while eating 

Or

She just likes being gross all by herself...


----------



## Serial Grapist (Nov 1, 2019)

Sure Jan...

 
side note: I cannot find any instance of anybody reacting to or even posting about her applesauce.


----------



## MaryZiggy (Nov 1, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Sure Jan...
> View attachment 993217 View attachment 993218
> side note: I cannot find any instance of anybody reacting to or even posting about her applesauce.


Maybe she's talking about the farms - kiwis did post and comment about that atrocity here (how wouldn't we)


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Nov 1, 2019)

MaryZiggy said:


> Maybe she's talking about the farms - kiwis did post and comment about that atrocity here (how wouldn't we)



She 100% reads here. 

Hi Chantal. You're gross and no one likes you. Also, I totally understand why you spend time watching videos about face transplants.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Nov 1, 2019)

Her cockiness is at an all-time high right now, as is the number of haydur videos (and articles too now!) being churned out.

This puts the likelihood of epic meltdown high on both sides.  The lulz stakes are higher than ever for Chantal.

And with surgery looming, and her healthy cook at home program supposedly in full swing as spaghetti sauce benignly bubbles away in the background, Clotso is lusting after chocolate fondue and obsessing on her (numerous and hefty) bowel movements again.

I am not convinced she has special feeders paying her to do shit.  Isn't eating and shit what she has always been about?  But she gets encouragement in what remains of her comment section, as well as other channels, I'm sure.  And now that she has created an airtight echo chamber in her comments section, she no longer has anything to stop her.  So in some ways, what we've been seeing is the full, unadulterated, letting-her-hair-down free-spirited Chantal, fully actualized at last.  Turns out, at her core is nothing but gluttony, shit, ignorance and cockiness.

Kinda like what we always supposed was at her core all along, heheh.

The cockier she gets, the more the haydurs are going to try to smack her down.  The more personal the haydurs get, the more the Shanny-types in her dingbat claque will mobilize against the haydurs.  Haydurs will employ unusual and hitherto untested new weapons, like the Buzzfeed article.  Shrapnel will hit Clotso, who will react in typically inappropriate ways.

Call me optimistic, but we may be approaching a major climax in the Chantal saga.  Everything is colliding and careening off each other.  With Chantal, cockiness always comes before the fall.  _Something _epic will come from all of this.  And if nothing does, then it can only mean that Chantal is even _more_ of a colossal bore than we dared think.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 1, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Her cockiness is at an all-time high right now, as is the number of haydur videos (and articles too now!) being churned out.
> 
> This puts the likelihood of epic meltdown high on both sides.  The lulz stakes are higher than ever for Chantal.
> 
> ...



She's a "public figure" now.  Shit gone be good.  *chair snapping gif*  She has no idea the normie world that's about to hit her smack in the face.   She has to this point  mostly lived in an Internet bubble with us nerds.   Just wait until some skinny mom with two kids that reads buzzfeed gives her a nasty look at the drive through.


----------



## Painted Pig (Nov 1, 2019)

A YouTuber deleted a video which showed her talking about mass suicide while eating cheese, but she called much of the criticism 'false outrage'
					

She added photos and video footage of the crime scene, which some people said was in poor taste. But Chantal told Insider she never meant any harm.



					amp.businessinsider.com
				



three for three. A journalistic fat trick. 

@Kamov Ka-52 I'm still a dumb nigger who doesn't know how to archive. lil help?


----------



## Serial Grapist (Nov 1, 2019)

A YouTuber deleted a video which showed her talking about mass suicide while eating cheese, but she called much of the criticism 'false outrage'
					

She added photos and video footage of the crime scene, which some people said was in poor taste. But Chantal told Insider she never meant any harm.



					amp.businessinsider.com
				




Archive

@Painted Pig I’ve archived it.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 1, 2019)

Ever so respectful to her viewers.


----------



## war has changed (Nov 1, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 993238
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The headline just got worse by each word, fucking amazing.
I love this timeline. May it never end.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Nov 1, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 993238
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Also, you should all read through at least the OP of this thread if you haven't already.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Nov 1, 2019)

Does Chantal understand this is going to have a cumulative shitshow effect? She is getting attention for something that, in her vast repertoire of vile behavior is relatively minor.  However, it's going to pique new people's curiosity and you know the drama/reaction channels will be more than happy to dredge up every stupid thing she has said and done in glorious detail until it all spectacularly blows up in her face.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Nov 1, 2019)

Jesus journalism has really taken a dump these days.

Business Insider??? How the fuck does Clotso have anything to do with business?


----------



## thejackal (Nov 1, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> Jesus journalism has really taken a dump these days.
> 
> Business Insider??? How the fuck does Clotso have anything to do with business?



A lot of these sites are just private equity vampires.  In this case it's just some shitty website owned by a global publishing power.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Nov 1, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Her cockiness is at an all-time high right now, as is the number of haydur videos (and articles too now!) being churned out.
> 
> This puts the likelihood of epic meltdown high on both sides.  The lulz stakes are higher than ever for Chantal.
> 
> ...



She's not just cocky -- she's giddy. Almost manic, you might say.

The crash is going to be spectacular.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Nov 1, 2019)

It appears now the story is just being copy pasted to various websites:








						YouTuber Foodie Beauty defends herself over backlash for sharing photo of dead body in mukbang
					

YouTuber Foodie Magnificence has confronted predominant backlash after discussing a mass suicide and showing a portray of a boring body in a mukbang video. The




					headlinezpro.com
				



Archive (India based)





						how-one-couple-added-1m-value-to-hackney-home-with-'miracle'-makeover – Moose Gazette
					






					moosegazette.net
				



Archive (US based)








						YouTuber Foodie Beauty defends herself over backlash for sharing photo of dead body in mukbang - SimpleNews
					

Chantal spoke concerning the Heaven’s Gate cult (Picture: Foodie Beauty)YouTuber Foodie Beauty has confronted main backlash after discussing a mass




					simplenews.co.uk
				



Archive (UK based)


----------



## Ellana (Nov 1, 2019)

A YouTuber deleted a video which showed her talking about mass suicide while eating cheese, but she called much of the criticism 'false outrage'
					

She added photos and video footage of the crime scene, which some people said was in poor taste. But Chantal told Insider she never meant any harm.



					amp.businessinsider.com
				






Okay, but the video is still UP. 








						HALLOWEEN CHEESE CEMETERY MUKBANG!
					

#mukbang #halloween #cheese Hey guys heyyy! So I saw this cute idea for a cheese platter on Pinterest! It is supposed to be a cheese cemetery. Thanks for wat...




					youtu.be
				



Cuntal privatized (not deleted) the video down for what? An hour?

The applesauce community post is proof Chantal is cracking. Yaba is also poking the bear (She sounds like our dear @ThisWillBeFun )



We're in for a meltdown soon gorls.


----------



## Igotdigusted (Nov 1, 2019)

Sick as it sounds I think she is enjoying all that negative publicity thoroughly....she seems ecstatic and pleased with herself.... Anyone with half a brain would be mortified if they made headlines for being a bloody idiot, but for her it's probably an honor to be called out by Buzzfeed. 

I think she'll make a carefree mukbang with the chocolate fondue, just to troll her haters now that she is 'famous'. Interesting phase she is going through....


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 1, 2019)

Seconding that Business Insider is just another blog site like Forbes and Medium, it exists to farm clicks from normals on Facebook.

I'm interested as to whether these websites will prompt people to search for the video in question and find detractor forums like this one. The more average people who discover the siren call of internet drama, the more crazy shit it will make Chantal do.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Nov 1, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> Business Insider??? How the fuck does Clotso have anything to do with business?



Chantal controls the price of cheese with her eating habits.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 1, 2019)

She honest to God can't understand that it was 40 people who were gullible and probably mentally ill, being fed delusions and lies by an insane man. Just because they were HAPPY about killing themselves doesn't make it not tragic. Sane people don't join cults and kill themselves to go join the aliens, you dense bitch. The fact is, every one of those people had families and friends, who's grief was probably only compounded by the fact that their loved ones death was turned into a joke and a punch line. Now, I'm not saying this human sow eating cheese while tee heeing about their _weird shoes_ is really all that awful. But her insistence that 40 people dying isn't THAT BAD because of how the media handled shit is actually offensive.

(And Chinny, since I know you read here, the reason they all have on the same shoes and outfits is the same reasons most cults impose a dress code, and enforce oppressive rules, and isolate them from the outside world. They want to strip people of their individuality, and make them dependent on the cult leader. It makes it easier for the leader to control them and do shit like convince them to neck themselves)


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 1, 2019)

Good for you Chantal! Honestly, I am surprised that this was the video that finally got attention outside of YouTube. Love a Chinny Chimpout as much as the next farmer, but I actually agree with her here. It has been long enough since that happened to joke about it ffs.


----------



## A borscht-on (Nov 1, 2019)

I don't care about Heaven's Gate, haydurz, Buzzfeed, or cheese cemetaries. What I _do _care about is Chantal, on camera, dunking things into a giant pot of chocolate fondue. Preferably bacon cheeseburgers and chicken strips.


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 1, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> View attachment 993536



“I am DONE explaining myself....but here is another long winded community post where I explain myself and they’ll probably be more but fuck it”


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 1, 2019)

I just love that she dressed like a mongoloid for the video that finally made it to the mass media. Years of desperately and unsuccessfully trying to brand herself as a “beauty” YouTuber, only for her to make a video in a shitty pink wig in front of a platter of cheese, and, of all the videos, of all the motherfucking videos, this one gets famous, and now when people search for foodie beauty or Chantal Sarault, they’ll see her dumb fat face in a dollar-store pink wig.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Nov 1, 2019)

Ellana said:


> A YouTuber deleted a video which showed her talking about mass suicide while eating cheese, but she called much of the criticism 'false outrage'
> 
> 
> She added photos and video footage of the crime scene, which some people said was in poor taste. But Chantal told Insider she never meant any harm.
> ...



Hey! She has to stop stealing my lines. 
And the countdown to (fake) surgery is: 19 days



Pizza Sloth said:


> View attachment 993536



Lord, but she just can't shut up.
She wasn't supposed to talk about her health anymore either & still can't stop talking about it.
Good catch, because she deletes everything so quickly.

Good to know she's feeling better from her (fake) strep throat. She used that time to try & get people to forget & now brought it up again.
She really is dumb.


----------



## Ellana (Nov 1, 2019)

Her video didn't offend me, but she isn't even trying to see another person's point of view. Do you think she has the ability to empathize? Is everything black and white to her?

And for the record:


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Nov 1, 2019)

Ellana said:


> View attachment 993656
> Her video didn't offend me, but she isn't even trying to see another person's point of view. Do you think she has the ability to empathize? Is everything black and white to her?
> 
> And for the record:
> View attachment 993666View attachment 993667


Chantal doesn't give a fuck people have had people they cared about lost to cults.  That's what makes her an absolute cunt.


----------



## PatTraverse (Nov 1, 2019)

Ellana said:


> View attachment 993667


This screenshot proves that Chantal does not speak French. "Faire des bêtises" means misbehaving in English... Good job not even understanding the language at a grade school level idiot.

I would love it if that poster did this on purpose to low key humiliate her after she was so condescending trying to show everyone how she knew how to properly pronounce "Poutine".


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 1, 2019)

She's also entirely full of shit. She will screech that her eating herself to death cannot be laughed at because she is "mentally ill". Then what are cult members and suicidal people?

To have any consistency, either both are hilarious, or neither are.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Nov 1, 2019)

We have seen how susceptible and gullible Chantal has been to absolute nonsense and woo. Rotten grape juice fasts, a medical medium who consults spirits for diet advice, just about any Netflix pseudo science-y doc that tickles her fancy etc... If only these cults promoted weight loss and miracle cyst cures. The same reasons why Chantal latches on to that BS is the same reason people join cults. Low self esteem, self doubt, marginalized and wanting to be accepted and belong to a group. Which, much like the Keto "cult", people are seduced and are constantly complimented and asspatted and those that dare to question are pounced upon. Black and white thinking- either you are with us or against us. She has no empathy for these people, ironically not realizing that she pretty much IS these people. At least they were able to commit. Chantal can't even do that. 
Smug Chantal always precedes a chimpout. She is drunk on he attention, wait until the euphoria wears off and the right button gets pushed. She clearly doesn't deal with stress very well (or at all) with her surgery that won't take place and new haydurs tuning in, she is bound to meltdown. Can't wait.


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 1, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Chantal doesn't give a fuck people have had people they cared about lost to cults.  That's what makes her an absolute cunt.
> 
> View attachment 993676



"_To those of us who had people die of suicide because of a cult_"

So uh, basically nobody? lol fuck off burritochick. Why are you even watching videos like Chantal's if you had a loved die to cult suicide? I don't believe her based on the statistical improbability alone. And lying about being a victim is arguably worse than what Chantal did.

Anyway this cycle of outrage is getting old fast and this dumb bitch is just perpetuating it because she keeps deleting and reposting her statements about it. Take a position and stick with it, fatty!


----------



## ImJustAbitSwollen (Nov 1, 2019)

Chantal probably has a penis somewhere under that burger gurgler.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Nov 1, 2019)

Jabba is live in her car in a parking lot at 11:30:






She slipped up and mentioned the gym she goes to is Movati.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 1, 2019)

Yeah Chantal goes to the gym. Oh, yeah- Chantal lies.


----------



## ADHD (Nov 1, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> "_To those of us who had people die of suicide because of a cult_"
> 
> So uh, basically nobody? lol fuck off burritochick. Why are you even watching videos like Chantal's if you had a loved die to cult suicide? I don't believe her based on the statistical improbability alone. And lying about being a victim is arguably worse than what Chantal did.
> 
> Anyway this cycle of outrage is getting old fast and this dumb bitch is just perpetuating it because she keeps deleting and reposting her statements about it. Take a position and stick with it, fatty!


I agree with Chantal on virtually nothing but all this pearl clutching over _Heaven's Gate_ of all things is just


----------



## Painted Pig (Nov 1, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Jabba is live in her car in a parking lot at 11:30:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's giddy as fuck

ETA: she just denounced being part of the body positivity movement because she doesn't agree with saying being obese is healthy. RIP HAES. okay chan, what's next on the chopping block?


----------



## Pargon (Nov 1, 2019)

ADHD said:


> I agree with Chantal on virtually nothing but all this pearl clutching over _Heaven's Gate_ of all things is just


Mostly I like it because it's example #3785 of snowflake outrage culture turning on someone who'd wielded it like a cudgel themselves in the past but hey, that's just me.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Nov 1, 2019)

I checked in on her live stream for about 20 seconds, and she was literally talking about a guy she read about who went to the store to buy a loaf of bread and he had to poop so bad that he used the loaf of bread to wipe his ass.

And I'm out.


----------



## Blue Roses (Nov 1, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> She's giddy as fuck




She's talking about dumpster diving at Bath & Body Works as if she'd be able to climb out of anything higher than her own bed.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Nov 1, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> Yeah Chantal goes to the gym. Oh, yeah- Chantal lies.


Oh great besides her gym crap she’s trying to copy someone else who dumpster dives !! How is her fat ass gonna climb into and out a dumpster ? She’s far too giddy for me ... I love how her “loyal supporters” asked her about the Jeffree Star X Shane palette and if she got it. No she’d only care bout it if she can eat it idiots. I hate her fans more than her.  God they are stupid and weird.


----------



## PatTraverse (Nov 1, 2019)

If Chantal miraculously manages to climb into a dumpster; she is never getting out on her own.

At least she would finally be where she truly belongs: in the trash.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Nov 1, 2019)

Summary of first ten minutes:

She was picking up James from work and they were going to the mall to look in dumpsters. She said she can't do the diving part, and James told her he wouldn't touch the garbage. So they were just going to the mall to look in dumpsters. What a hobby.

She says she's been watching DIY hair cutting videos on YT for hours, and is going to cut "long layers" into her hair.

Malan might do a snack box review with Chantal (yeah right). She's being sent the snack box to review and some clothing to review. Apparently she's had the clothing for a while and is procrastinating on doing the video. What a surprise.

That's all I can handle, guys.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 2, 2019)

Did she state a reason for the dumpster-diving? Was it about food (the implication for most of that hobby)? Most people who make a big show of it aren't doing it because they're starving, it's some ethical protest against food waste. Chantal has so many reasons why making such a claim is the most rank form of hypocrisy on her part, given that she has the carbon footprint of the average family, and revels in how she refuses to change this.

If she's looking for other stuff, does she state what she expected to find? (Sorry for the questions, I can't watch her live stuff, it drives me crazy.)


----------



## dismissfrogs (Nov 2, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> View attachment 993536



Food isn't the only coping mechanism, you stunned cunt. Humor is as well.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 2, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> Did she state a reason for the dumpster-diving? Was it about food (the implication for most of that hobby)? Most people who make a big show of it aren't doing it because they're starving, it's some ethical protest against food waste. Chantal has so many reasons why making such a claim is the most rank form of hypocrisy on her part, given that she has the carbon footprint of the average family, and revels in how she refuses to change this.
> 
> If she's looking for other stuff, does she state what she expected to find? (Sorry for the questions, I can't watch her live stuff, it drives me crazy.)



probably just attention honestly.


----------



## Mr Foster (Nov 2, 2019)

Ellana said:


> A YouTuber deleted a video which showed her talking about mass suicide while eating cheese, but she called much of the criticism 'false outrage'
> 
> 
> She added photos and video footage of the crime scene, which some people said was in poor taste. But Chantal told Insider she never meant any harm.
> ...



Don't put @ThisWillBeFun  with Yaba.  Yaba is a joke. @ThisWillBeFun is a sadistic queen of calling out bullshit.

Eggplant head has cracked I think. Her blubber has squished her already-toddler-like-brain.

Edit: words


----------



## Serial Grapist (Nov 2, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> Did she state a reason for the dumpster-diving? Was it about food (the implication for most of that hobby)? Most people who make a big show of it aren't doing it because they're starving, it's some ethical protest against food waste. Chantal has so many reasons why making such a claim is the most rank form of hypocrisy on her part, given that she has the carbon footprint of the average family, and revels in how she refuses to change this.
> 
> If she's looking for other stuff, does she state what she expected to find? (Sorry for the questions, I can't watch her live stuff, it drives me crazy.)



it’s cos of some shit she watched on YouTube:


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Nov 2, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> Did she state a reason for the dumpster-diving? Was it about food (the implication for most of that hobby)? Most people who make a big show of it aren't doing it because they're starving, it's some ethical protest against food waste. Chantal has so many reasons why making such a claim is the most rank form of hypocrisy on her part, given that she has the carbon footprint of the average family, and revels in how she refuses to change this.
> 
> If she's looking for other stuff, does she state what she expected to find? (Sorry for the questions, I can't watch her live stuff, it drives me crazy.)


I remember she said Bath and Body works specifically. She’s just copying someone she watched.


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 2, 2019)

Oh thank god, I was one of the people worried the body posi bullshit would be a permanent state for her, that the _one_ time she stuck to something it would be the most boring thing. This doesn't guarantee she'll start sharing weight "loss" content again, but now I'm optimistic that she will 

Did anyone have any theories on why she had stopped streaming? She was really into it for a while.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Nov 2, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> She says she's been watching DIY hair cutting videos on YT for hours, and is going to cut "long layers" into her hair.



Wow she's literally in that toddler to tweenish mental capacity that she thinks she can cut her own hair. 

Good luck even holding your arms up for that long, fatass.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 2, 2019)

I hope she does that stupid cut with her hair in a ponytail and gives herself a mullet by accident. Good times!


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Nov 2, 2019)

Archive: Howdie Foodies!





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Nov 2, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> "_To those of us who had people die of suicide because of a cult_"
> 
> So uh, basically nobody? lol fuck off burritochick. Why are you even watching videos like Chantal's if you had a loved die to cult suicide? I don't believe her based on the statistical improbability alone. And lying about being a victim is arguably worse than what Chantal did.
> 
> Anyway this cycle of outrage is getting old fast and this dumb bitch is just perpetuating it because she keeps deleting and reposting her statements about it. Take a position and stick with it, fatty!



Well, this is an interesting turn. In their defense, yea, people do lose loved ones to cults. Yes, people lose loved ones due to suicide. Yes, people in cults commit suicides. US Congresswoman Jackie Speier survived Jamestown. This shit does happen, and especially when Y2K there was a bunch of wild end of days shit going on. There was also the Waco tragedy, another cult ending with tragic demise. I am not going to victim shame anyone posting a claim when Chantal is overtly stupid as fuck and socially deranged as she demands a high level of social compassion when she's absolutely void of providing any. 

While it may be rare for people to know those who die due to a cult, it happens. And the focus is not the debate as to how many people die for or because of cults; the focus is this woman can eat fucking cheese and not understand why any of it is just simply fucked up. Yet in the same regard, she can't even cut a slice of brie into a coffin shape.

Also as to anyone who watches Chantal, uh, this fucking thread is full of almost 1500 comments by people who watch this bitch. Burrito chick can fuck off for all the reasons you state, but we're the ones dedicating and watching every move she makes.   What the fuck does that say about us if we shame someone who comments and calls her shit out?


----------



## Painted Pig (Nov 2, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> View attachment 993536



I love that her pig disaster supporters cannot WAIT to make it about themselves. That's what it's all about. I'm willing to read your me me me so I can say my me me me. Sorry that you "niss" your dad Crystal. Nice backwards amberlynn chest piece by the way. and of course Chantal hearts it.


----------



## DongMiguel (Nov 2, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Well, this is an interesting turn. In their defense, yea, people do lose loved ones to cults. Yes, people lose loved ones due to suicide. Yes, people in cults commit suicides. US Congresswoman Jackie Speier survived Jamestown. This shit does happen, and especially when Y2K there was a bunch of wild end of days shit going on. There was also the Waco tragedy, another cult ending with tragic demise. I am not going to victim shame anyone posting a claim when Chantal is overtly stupid as fuck and socially deranged as she demands a high level of social compassion when she's absolutely void of providing any.
> 
> While it may be rare for people to know those who die due to a cult, it happens. And the focus is not the debate as to how many people die for or because of cults; the focus is this woman can eat fucking cheese and not understand why any of it is just simply fucked up. Yet in the same regard, she can't even cut a slice of brie into a coffin shape.
> 
> Also as to anyone who watches Chantal, uh, this fucking thread is full of almost 1500 comments by people who watch this bitch. Burrito chick can fuck off for all the reasons you state, but we're the ones dedicating and watching every move she makes.   What the fuck does that say about us if we shame someone who comments and calls her shit out?



To clarify on your Congresswoman Jackie Speier point (not saying you don't know, just for those who do not): She wasn't part of the Jonestown cult. She worked with Democratic congressman Leo Ryan in the 1970s as a staffer and accompanied him down to Jonestown to visit the Peoples Temple on a fact-finding mission. As they attempted to leave, after their investigation, their party was ambushed  by members of the cult on the runway. Congressman Ryan was killed and Speier, while trying to shield herself behind the plane's wheels, was shot five times. She laid on the runway for nearly 24 hours before help arrived.

Whatever you think of her politics, that story is just so fucking incredible. 

Chantal's problem, again, comes back to tact. She has none whatsoever and no ability to show any type of empathy when dealing with these situations. 

Anyone else remember the blowback she received from that video on Julie TerryBerry? It's the same shit - except she picked something that more people are well aware of.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Nov 2, 2019)

She’s got an “Indian wiki” page








						Chantal Marie [Foodie Beauty] Wiki, Age, Height, Husband, Net Worth, Bio
					

Chantal Marie [Foodie Beauty] Wiki, Age, Height, Husband, Net Worth, Bio. Chantal Marie aka Foodie Beauty was born in 1984 and from Canada.




					www.wikifyindia.com
				



Archive


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 2, 2019)

DongMiguel said:


> Anyone else remember the blowback she received from that video on Julie TerryBerry? It's the same shit - except she picked something that more people are well aware of.



Yeah but I mean there are similarities there, too, because just like Heaven's Gate people made fun of JTB hardcore way before Chantal knew she ever existed. I know her thread was closed soon after her actual death, but as an individual she was _thoroughly_ mocked for a long fucking time so it was kind of gay for kiwi farms to get all up in arms about Chantal mentioning her and being less than graceful about it (though I don't think anyone here got super butthurt IIRC).

Lezbereal no one is going to change anyone's mind on this Heaven's Gate thing, either you're offended or you're not. Either it's funny to you or it isn't. And to me, that's precisely why it's so irritating--Chantal keeps flip-flopping. Like everything else I guess she wants it both ways. Bibi but also Peetz, vegan but also arby's, body positive but losing weight, not talking about my health fuck off, but feel sowwy for me I'm at da emerge again, etc etc


----------



## DongMiguel (Nov 2, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Like everything else I guess she wants it both ways. Bibi but also Peetz, vegan but also arby's, body positive but losing weight, not talking about my health fuck off, but feel sowwy for me I'm at da emerge again, etc etc



That's exactly it right there.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 2, 2019)

*FIRST TIME DUMPSTER DIVING BATH AND BODY WORKS!*


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Nov 2, 2019)

Jabba and James burn so many calories dumpster diving for soap that they go straight to Pizza Pizza and eat nearly a whole pie. Chantal just said in the livestream a couple of hours ago that she didn't think she'd eat Pizza Pizza because her stomach would not be able to handle the grease. She barely fits into a BENCH at Pizza Pizza.

She realizes while at Pizza Pizza that it's the day after Halloween and decides this means that dumpsters should be full of Halloween candy (what??) and tells James she's going to go dumpster diving for candy alone after she drives him home.

She plans on doing a dumpster diving haul of plastic gloves, a grabber, and a footstool. She announces that she wants to start a dumpster diving channel and start donating what she finds or selling them at yard sales (what??). She adds an, "ignore that lol ... impulse" while editing.

She clearly just decided to go dumpster diving after watching YT yesterday, yet she's doing that thing where she speaks about doing something as if she does it all the time. She talks about finding perfectly good food and other items that she wants to donate. That's total bullshit. She's never dumpster dove before. Fucking psycho.


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 2, 2019)

Absurd. I think I legit laughed through most of this video. I watched it on 2X speed so that's like, three minutes of solid laughter. This is what she puts up after what just happened.

Scented handsoap, from a dumpster. Getting an early start on her xmas gift list?

e: archive




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Nov 2, 2019)

I know it’s been said a page or two ago so please rate me late, but for any future claims that she’s bilingual, I believe this should be added as a reference in the original post.






*faire des bêtises = to misbehave*



Chantal est une menteuse.


----------



## Sham (Nov 2, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Jabba and James burn so many calories dumpster diving for soap that they go straight to Pizza Pizza and eat nearly a whole pie. Chantal just said in the livestream a couple of hours ago that she didn't think she'd eat Pizza Pizza because her stomach would not be able to handle the grease. She barely fits into a BENCH at Pizza Pizza.
> 
> She realizes while at Pizza Pizza that it's the day after Halloween and decides this means that dumpsters should be full of Halloween candy (what??) and tells James she's going to go dumpster diving for candy alone after she drives him home.
> 
> ...



I didn't she could get more bizarre. Halloween candy?? Gorl, the shit is on sale everywhere. You love throwing money away on bullshit; just go buy some.

I love how she wants to donate the stuff she finds. I don't even think her maniac followers would want some crap she pulled out of the trash.

Chantal, leave the dumpster diving to people who actually shower sometimes.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Nov 2, 2019)

So now, when we left HAES-kween phase, she wants to become eco-activist?
Dumpster diving is more ideological thing, people who literally have no money to get basic stuff go to food banks and charity centers.


----------



## PatTraverse (Nov 2, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> I know it’s been said a page or two ago so please rate me late, but for any future claims that she’s bilingual, I believe this should be added as a reference in the original post.
> 
> 
> View attachment 994018
> ...


The worse thing is that she could have simply used an online translator to check what it means in an attempt to maybe give herself some credibility.

She is a terrible liar because she thinks that people are as dumb as her and because she is too lazy to even commit to her own charade. Even typing something in a search engine is just too much effort.


----------



## Peachtea18 (Nov 2, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> *FIRST TIME DUMPSTER DIVING BATH AND BODY WORKS!*


It may be because it's currently 2:30am and I'm trying to stay awake at work, but 6:15-6:35 was some straight up horror movie tier shit. What the actual _fuck_.


----------



## Leonardo Dapinchme (Nov 2, 2019)

That image of Peetz and his dead ass stare as he held the phone at 6:30  and that awkwardly long chuckle she let out as she struggled to breathe was not what I wanted to see before going to bed.


----------



## fatfuck (Nov 2, 2019)

dumpster diving for food? everything is about food with this fat slob 

nothing better than grabbing a piece of half eaten chicken (possibly by a dog) next to a loaded baby diaper and a few cat turds. the only person insane enough to eat anything out of a dumpster would be our gourmet gorl herself.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Nov 2, 2019)

The irony of someone treating her own body as a food dumpster, going through dumpsters in hope to find a crap or two.


----------



## CindyChafe (Nov 2, 2019)

Does this make Chantal a VSCO girl? 

And the heavy breathing. She sounds like she’s going to keel over any minute. 

All for some dumpster soap. Amazing.


----------



## Pargon (Nov 2, 2019)

In a parallel reality, very close to our own, everything is precisely the same, up to and including Chantal's behavior, with only one difference: there, she is a brilliant performance artist whose work is closely compared to Divine and John Waters, rather than the actual shameless, clueless, tone-deaf walking disaster she is here.

Just in case any of you were on the face about whether to end it all this weekend.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Nov 2, 2019)

PatTraverse said:


> The worse thing is that she could have simply used an online translator to check what it means in an attempt to maybe give herself some credibility.
> 
> She is a terrible liar because she thinks that people are as dumb as her and because she is too lazy to even commit to her own charade. Even typing something in a search engine is just too much effort.



She could have done what I did and used Google Translate, which gives the result "do stupid things"


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 2, 2019)

‘Member when she used to spend hundreds of dollars on fancy organic vegan groceries? So much money went to waste. I bet the Sarault coffers are starting to feel awfully light these days. If she saved all the cash she wasted on her “diets” she could at least buy a better TV to relax after a busy evening of dumpster diving.


----------



## Gawdamit (Nov 2, 2019)

So now she's dumpster diving. She's running out of ideas for her channel and has to go to other channels for ideas


----------



## MrsLoveMom (Nov 2, 2019)

She couldn't fit comfortably in that chair with no arms, much less breath. I AM surprised that Peetz looks less like a child molester without sunglasses on. He's still scary AF tho.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Nov 2, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> She’s got an “Indian wiki” page


Great. Now millions will worship her in a field.

Chinny is gonna dumpster dive for food. Maybe she can make that Filipino delicacy of pag-pag chicken? She does know that some (most) places still consider that trespassing and theft. It's in the trash for a reason. I'm also sure that management looks more kindly upon homeless people and people who actually look like they are in need rather than a 430lbs behemoth who is likely to get hurt just lifting/sliding the lid of the receptacle.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Nov 2, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> Great. Now millions will worship her in a field.
> 
> Chinny is gonna dumpster dive for food. Maybe she can make that Filipino delicacy of pag-pag chicken? She does know that some (most) places still consider that trespassing and theft. It's in the trash for a reason. I'm also sure that management looks more kindly upon homeless people and people who actually look like they are in need rather than a 430lbs behemoth who is likely to get hurt just lifting/sliding the lid of the receptacle.


Most of grocery stores donate food that is about to expire, or leave it for homeless somewhere far from dumpsters. Restaraunts usually donate too or allow employees to take that food home.
I rarely saw good food (expired food is still good for a some time, stores just not allowed to sell it) being thrown in a trash.
If Chantal is going to find somethig, it's going to be something nasty. Rotten veggies and fruits, meat that smells bad, milk products that are dangerous to consume. Don't forget stray animals, rats, roaches and other bugs.


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 2, 2019)

The face of a man who definitely has one or two beheaded women in his freezer at home.


----------



## Beluga (Nov 2, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 994152
> 
> The face of a man who definitely has one or two beheaded women in his freezer at home.


That's the face he makes when he makes sweet, sweet love to Chantal's many fupas before _maybe _reaching her vagina. Get in line, ladies.


----------



## Testostrogen (Nov 2, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Sure Jan...
> View attachment 993217 View attachment 993218
> side note: I cannot find any instance of anybody reacting to or even posting about her applesauce.



Chantal be like:
"I'm so unbothered after spending 10 hours every day for the past year hunting for and watching shit about me " you sound pretty fucking bothered bitch lol


----------



## ImJustAbitSwollen (Nov 2, 2019)

I love how she's acting like she was just dumpster diving and not looking for boyfriend candidates. hehe


----------



## irishAzoth (Nov 2, 2019)

Kind of off topic and a crosspost over with the Jack Scalfani thread but I saw Karatejoe appear in Jack Scalfani's livestream. Asking for Jack's shitty sauce


----------



## simulated goat (Nov 2, 2019)

PatTraverse said:


> If Chantal miraculously manages to climb into a dumpster; she is never getting out on her own.
> 
> At least she would finally be where she truly belongs: in the trash.



I imagine it would look sorta like this:




and they'd have to crane her out too.


----------



## wheelpower (Nov 2, 2019)

10 bucks neither of them washed their hands after dumpster diving then digging into that pie

ETA


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Nov 2, 2019)

@Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg here's a woman after your own heart.

Also, given how short and fat she is, how would she even get into a dumpster? Most I've seen have the lip that the lids rest on at least four or five feet off the ground.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 2, 2019)

simulated goat said:


> I imagine it would look sorta like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RIP crane.


----------



## Lilac_loud (Nov 2, 2019)

Peachtea18 said:


> It may be because it's currently 2:30am and I'm trying to stay awake at work, but 6:15-6:35 was some straight up horror movie tier shit. What the actual _fuck_.


The thought of her dUmPstEr DiVinG, with no gloves, latex or other wise just makes me want to gag but THEN eating pizza with those gross, germ ridden paws is just too much to even imagine!


----------



## irishAzoth (Nov 2, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> *FIRST TIME DUMPSTER DIVING BATH AND BODY WORKS!*


Holy crap this video is a must watch!!

so looks like Chantal is ditching the HAES stuff and is now a dumpster diver?
I mean out of all the community stuff that she is into this is the perfect one for her plus as a bonus its actually requires exercise!


edit: Video problems


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Nov 2, 2019)

Pizza Pizza has bathrooms... but we all know she wouldn't go in there to wash her hands. She would go in there afterwards, or between pizzas, for other reasons tho teehee


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Nov 2, 2019)

Ever notice that she starts a new diet ,or direction for her  channel it always has to include a “haul “.  She always has to buy stuff for her new hobby. Let’s see how long this new persona sticks. Peetz doesn’t seem to like it so she’s on her own . She has zero originality or the ability to stick to anything. Thank God her HAES fat Goddess shit has ended.  It was getting very boring. We need a dumpster diet plan !! You can only eat what you find !!!!  The best part was when she read that lame joke and kept doing that weird laugh as Peetz stared at her.  Wow this is has been a wild ride.


----------



## meowmix (Nov 2, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 994152
> 
> The face of a man who definitely has one or two beheaded women in his freezer at home.



Except not. Peetz is such a pussy, he could never. He is afraid of petting animals at the petting zoo for fucksake.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Nov 2, 2019)

God, I'm so used to Chantal that the reality of this gargantuan bitch digging through garbage for food didn't even hit me until @Queen of Moderation pointed it out. That's incredible.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 2, 2019)

Chantal is not willing to do the work necessary to turn a business profitable. She expects success to come the very moment she starts doing something. She constantly changes the nature of her channel, hoping the new thing will somehow turn her into an overnight sensation, but that’s not how it works. In business, much like in weightloss, the small steps add up. Chantal’s childish mind cannot stick to anything that doesn’t provide instant gratification. That’s why she’s fat. That’s why she’s a dropout. And that’s why her life sucks.


----------



## vector3 (Nov 2, 2019)

Dieting failures, dingleberries, drive-throughs, and dumpster diving. Interspersed with semi-serious health updates, feverishly typed-up community posts, and incoherent rants. This is the life she wishes to present to the world. This is the image she wants us to have of her life. And it's what she'll continue to do because this is her nature.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Nov 2, 2019)

Lilac_loud said:


> The thought of her dUmPstEr DiVinG, with no gloves, latex or other wise just makes me want to gag but THEN eating pizza with those gross, germ ridden paws is just too much to even imagine!



calm down guys, she rubbed her hands on her shirt, don't worry.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 2, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> calm down guys, she rubbed her hands on her shirt, don't worry.



Why, excuse me, but I fail to see how making them dirtier solves the problem.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Nov 2, 2019)

First she was going to have chocolate fondue & talk about shit & now she's dumpster diving, so basically, garbage touching garbage. Just these 2 video ideas sum her up perfectly. Shitty Garbage. She should change her name to that.

I'm also guessing that stupid body positivity is over, as she kept looking at the group of teens standing around (and probably looking at her) as she was going to eat.
Of course they looked, it's not every night you see a land whale trying to squeeze into a bench to stuff themselves with pizza & dipping sauce.

It's possible they thought it was a Halloween fat suit too. Depends on how much they were drinking.

What was with that joke Peetz was holding on the phone? And worse than that, the look on his face & her laughing. At least I think it was laughing. Was that really her? It sounded so bad, I thought maybe she added that in. It sounded like a death rattle.

Someone here asked if any of us that a theory as to why she stopped streaming for a time. @SAVE TWINKIE!   maybe you?
I think she realized she was saying too much at times. It's also why she would delete them pretty quickly. A couple times she seemed high & a high Chantal is a chatty Chantal.

Lord, she is a mess.
Countdown to (fake) surgery: 18 days


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Nov 2, 2019)

Monkey see, monkey do.

There is a dumpster diver channel that freaks me the fuck out and I'm not even linking to her because she's just that awful and I suspect Chantal has discovered her, too. This woman sells cosmetics and self-care items she finds in dumpsters, like half-empty customer returns, old product, recalled items and similar.  Most appalling is that she sells tester items, labeled "tester" and bath bombs and soaps dumped without plastic or protective wrapping. And bear in mind her audience and customers know full well what they are buying from her and the risks but do it anyway because it's cheap.  This gal haunts dumpsters at big box stores, Ulta, Sephora, Lush, and drug stores on the stores' dump days and she also knows when cosmetic lines change their store displays and grabs those display and tester items when stores discard them.

Think about it. People are willing to buy make-up testers that have sat in a dumpster.  They think claims of bacterial colonization in these products is overstated, or think spraying some alcohol mixed with water disinfects things like eyeshadow and lipsticks.  Regardless, they buy them and this girl makes a fairly good side hustle, possibly even a living, selling this shit in closed Facebook groups.  Could Chantal be looking for a side hustle? Better content for her channel? Or did she watch just long enough to imagine filling her apartment with Lush and B&BW and MAC and Lancome and not having to pay for any of it?  Probably the latter because I can't see Chantal putting any effort into work or her channel.

But it's hilarious to me that this monster who is so fat she has to throw her groceries into a cart because her enormous gut and T-Rex arms prevent her from being able to lean into the cart like a human thought she could dumpster dive.  And she thought tiny, unmuscled Peetz could somehow be of assistance.  Most upscale stores have metal bars across the tops of their dumpsters to try to deter this shit (pouring bleach over product didn't work and opened them to liability and smashing stuff with hammers only works to a degree) but the gal I mention above is slender and has a fit companion to help.  Chantal is so fucking fat she cannot even dumpster dive properly and her portly elf is of no use either.


----------



## THEKINGOFGOUTVLOGS (Nov 2, 2019)

You know she hit a new low when not even Peetz is taking part in what she does anymore

The next low thing for her would be to eat whatever she finds while dumpster diving. And if her scat and fart stories are true (which some are at least most likely) then she's disgusting enough to eat from the garbage as well


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Nov 2, 2019)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> Monkey see, monkey do.
> 
> There is a dumpster diver channel that freaks me the fuck out and I'm not even linking to her because she's just that awful and I suspect Chantal has discovered her, too. This woman sells cosmetics and self-care items she finds in dumpsters, like half-empty customer returns, old product, recalled items and similar.  Most appalling is that she sells tester items, labeled "tester" and bath bombs and soaps dumped without plastic or protective wrapping. And bear in mind her audience and customers know full well what they are buying from her and the risks but do it anyway because it's cheap.  This gal haunts dumpsters at big box stores, Ulta, Sephora, Lush, and drug stores on the stores' dump days and she also knows when cosmetic lines change their store displays and grabs those display and tester items when stores discard them.
> 
> ...



I mean, I'm not a lawyer but this seems like something that could get you sued -- either for stealing garbage (so maybe arrested, not sued) reselling items not intended for resale, or possibly giving someone some kinda plague from using eyeshadow soaked in rat piss. ("Buyer beware" might depend on where in the world she's doing this. I dunno. But I'm waiting for a Buzzfeed article to report on how she's in prison.)



THEKINGOFGOUTVLOGS said:


> You know she hit a new low when not even Peetz is taking part in what she does anymore
> 
> The next low thing for her would be to eat whatever she finds while dumpster diving. And if her scat and fart stories are true (which some are at least most likely) then she's disgusting enough to eat from the garbage as well



Vegan didn't work out for her, so I suppose fregan was the next step (since as with all trends, she's about ten years behind the times). I can see her collecting herbicide-ridden dandelion greens from the park (probably watered in her own piss) and insisting that ebil western culture throws out perfectly good cheese that she's happy to scrape the mold off and feature in a mukbang talking about pedophilia rings or something equally hilarious.

I'm waiting for her to get stuck in a dumpster and frantically livestream for help. I'm sure Karatejoe would drive out to rescue her.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 2, 2019)

Why are all the fat cows obsessed with Bath and Body Works? The last time I've ever encountered anyone in real life who was excited to go there, it was 1995, and me and my middle school friends were excited to go get our cucumber melon lotion and glitter spray.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Nov 2, 2019)

the look you have when you shit your pants in front of a bunch of teenagers, and know it’s gonna make for an awesome mukbang and story time.


----------



## PatTraverse (Nov 2, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Why are all the fat cows obsessed with Bath and Body Works? The last time I've ever encountered anyone in real life who was excited to go there, it was 1995, and me and my middle school friends were excited to go get our cucumber melon lotion and glitter spray.


Well the first thing is that they reek because they are constantly sweating, they have a plethora of sweaty folds that bacteria love to multiply in and they cannot shower properly.

The other thing is that their morbid obesity has robbed them of their femininity. They are no longer physically desirable for anyone but the feeders and things like pretty clothes and high heels are out of the question. So they fall back on tacky clothing, makeup and things like Bath and Body Work in desperation to have things in common with other women.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Nov 2, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> Why, excuse me, but I fail to see how making them dirtier solves the problem.



SHHH i said shh that was the joke

ETA


Rabbit Bones said:


> Why are all the fat cows obsessed with Bath and Body Works? The last time I've ever encountered anyone in real life who was excited to go there, it was 1995, and me and my middle school friends were excited to go get our cucumber melon lotion and glitter spray.



I don't think Canada has had them as long, or they are only in larger cities.


----------



## Free the Pedos (Nov 2, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Why are all the fat cows obsessed with Bath and Body Works? The last time I've ever encountered anyone in real life who was excited to go there, it was 1995, and me and my middle school friends were excited to go get our cucumber melon lotion and glitter spray.



Most are white trash, and to white trash BBW (!) is fancy. 

Also, they don’t have to worry about fitting into sizes of the products at BBW.


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 2, 2019)

PatTraverse said:


> Well the first thing is that they reek because they are constantly sweating, they have a plethora of sweaty folds that bacteria love to multiply in and they cannot shower properly.
> 
> The other thing is that their morbid obesity has robbed them of their femininity. They are no longer physically desirable for anyone but the feeders and things like pretty clothes and high heels are out of the question. So they fall back on tacky clothing, makeup and things like Bath and Body Work in desperation to have things in common with other women.



All of this, but also gay dudes lol. Yeah people get last minute gifts there, but they're a drop in the bucket. Truth is fatass women and gays keep b&bw in business and yankee candle


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 2, 2019)

lol


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Nov 2, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 994948
> 
> lol



She's a perfectly svelte 367 like she's been for the past two years, duh.


----------



## BerriesArnold (Nov 2, 2019)

((("your comment is fat phobic")))

All the person did was point out the fact that she's gained weight. Who knows? Maybe the commenter loves the fact that Chaundice is putting on the lb's. There was nothing fat phobic about it at all. ✌

Doesn't sound like the reaction that would come from someone who's self-assured, empowered and confident about their mega obesity.


----------



## marjoram (Nov 2, 2019)

So....why are there pads all over her bedroom?  Package by the TV, one on her night stand.....
Most people keep 'em in the bathroom, Chinny.  Do you also keep feminine deodorant spray in the kitchen??


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Nov 2, 2019)

marjoram said:


> So....why are there pads all over her bedroom?  Package by the TV, one on her night stand.....
> Most people keep 'em in the bathroom, Chinny.  Do you also keep feminine deodorant spray in the kitchen??


She's probably stashing the used ones in the closet with the pizza boxes.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 2, 2019)

marjoram said:


> So....why are there pads all over her bedroom?  Package by the TV, one on her night stand.....
> Most people keep 'em in the bathroom, Chinny.  Do you also keep feminine deodorant spray in the kitchen??




Her bedroom is so fucking dingy I'd off myself if I had to sleep there. I could also smell it through the screen, smelled like fart, cat piss, BO and Cheetos


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Nov 2, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 994948
> 
> lol



I'm confused as to why Chantal would automatically consider "you gained weight" an insult. I thought she was all about being "big is beautiful". If the person had said "Looks like you have lost weight", she would have kissed their ass. She is too stupid and fueled by rage to hide her true feelings. 

Chantal, lose some weight and get a real fucking job and then you won't have time to go through every single comment ever made about you on the internet and get butt hurt by it. It's obvious that's all you do all day when you are not sleeping or gorging yourself.


----------



## juicywatermelon (Nov 3, 2019)

Why is a grown woman dumpster diving? Usually people dumpster dive for cardboard boxes for when they're moving out, but to dumpster dive for food or other items? What? I'm at a loss for words right now. Why would anyone actively want to do that and be excited to do that?
Maybe it's more common than I expected, but Chantal is becoming a lot weirder now. For instance, that moment when she was reading the joke about the chicken on twitter and her laugh that followed.... wtf.... Even Peetz looked disgusted.

EDIT: I should have added that people who have some sort of income, usually don't dumpster dive, so it's weird that she's doing this. I wonder what Bibi would think, especially since he works a lot. Wouldn't your boyfriend be pissed off if he was out there busting his ass with work and you were sitting at home and dumpster diving in your spare time? Why not exert your dumpster diving energy by finding an actual job?


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 3, 2019)

I do remember certain dumpster diving videos getting insane views, namely Sephora dumpster diving. That was a few years ago though. Her video did seem like a half-assed attempt at trying something that would catch new viewers (she even put the store's name in the video title).

It kind of reminds me of how Amberlynn is doing beauty subscription unboxes now. Is Chantal trying to get the algorithm to recommended her to a wider audience, perhaps? Or she's just a lunatic, that's just equally probable.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Nov 3, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> I mean, I'm not a lawyer but this seems like something that could get you sued -- either for stealing garbage (so maybe arrested, not sued) reselling items not intended for resale, or possibly giving someone some kinda plague from using eyeshadow soaked in rat piss. ("Buyer beware" might depend on where in the world she's doing this. I dunno. But I'm waiting for a Buzzfeed article to report on how she's in prison.)


The buyers know it’s all likely crawling with the Ulta version of the plague.  The Facebook groups have to be closed because concerned people report them and they get shut down often.  But the people know the exact origins of this shit and the lure of cheap Urban Decay testers is worth it.  Some may be into it because the testers in the original packaging or display could be collectors items or used for very specific photo shoots but if that was the case there’d be no reason to treat it like the cosmetic version of Fight Club. 



juicywatermelon said:


> Why is a grown woman dumpster diving? Usually people dumpster dive for cardboard boxes for when they're moving out, but to dumpster dive for food or other items? What? I'm at a loss for words right now. Why would anyone actively want to do that and be excited to do that?
> Maybe it's more common than I expected, but Chantal is becoming a lot weirder now. For instance, that moment when she was reading the joke about the chicken on twitter and her laugh that followed.... wtf.... Even Peetz looked disgusted.
> 
> EDIT: I should have added that people who have some sort of income, usually don't dumpster dive, so it's weird that she's doing this. I wonder what Bibi would think, especially since he works a lot. Wouldn't your boyfriend be pissed off if he was out there busting his ass with work and you were sitting at home and dumpster diving in your spare time? Why not exert your dumpster diving energy by finding an actual job?


When I was post-college, it was kind of fun to dumpster dive because I lived in a college town where rich kids disposed of everything at the end of the spring semester because they could just buy it all again and it was easier to throw it away than to move it home or into a storage unit.  Almost new Target level furniture, dishes, pans, coffee makers, decor items, brand new unopened cleaning supplies, vacuums and on and on.  And most of it was stacked next to the dumpsters.  After finals you basically just drove to the apartments around the college and it was like the world’s cheapest yard sale.  I never grabbed food but they’d throw out unopened bags of pasta, ramen, cookies.  This was a while ago and I don’t know if it is the same now but people who lived near colleges like Pepperdine, SMU or Auburn during the Clinton administrations didn’t have to buy Tide or trashbags or dishes unless they felt like they wanted to.

 But crawling around to get unneeded bath and beauty items that are likely testers and customer returns and subject to all kinds of contamination is a weird choice unless you’re a hardcore freegan environmentalist and they wouldn’t want this shit themselves because of all the packaging and chemicals. If Chantal had strep and is facing surgery, it’s all the more bizarre for her to risk her health even if she is just doing it for blog content.


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 3, 2019)

Chantal strikes me as the sort of person who would do gross or weird things for attention to keep people talking about her, I’m sure this latest online news article bullshit has inflated her ego and she thinks doing weird and quirky shit like dumpster diving is going to keep her relevant even longer


----------



## Strine (Nov 3, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 994948
> 
> lol


Only our gorl could give this litany of exceptional responses to a comment, somehow without addressing anything in it. Her 75IQ is in fine form today; here's an abstracted breakdown of her powerful intellect at play:

Problem: x=y; show working

1-it's rude to say x equals anything
2-you have no idea what z is
3-why do you care what x equals
4-y is not your business
5-this equation is fat phobic so bugger off

∴ x≠ y

Why did she try to get an undergraduate honours in part time studies when she should have been convening philosophy doctorates?


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Nov 3, 2019)

Dumpster diving was pretty popular a number of years ago. I am not sure whether it is or not anymore, probably not. Once it got popularized, had a TLC show, etc., companies started taking precautions mentioned earlier in the thread to prevent people from stealing things that are supposed to be trash. 

As pointed out, Chantal's always a decade behind on trends, which is true in this case too - but dumpster diving isn't really all that taboo, and isn't just popular with poor people. It used to be a thing.


----------



## Jackisnotaname (Nov 3, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Dumpster diving was pretty popular a number of years ago. I am not sure whether it is or not anymore, probably not. Once it got popularized, had a TLC show, etc., companies started taking precautions mentioned earlier in the thread to prevent people from stealing things that are supposed to be trash.
> 
> As pointed out, Chantal's always a decade behind on trends, which is true in this case too - but dumpster diving isn't really all that taboo, and isn't just popular with poor people. It used to be a thing.




I am surprised to hear that dumpster diving isn't taboo. It should be. Dumpster diving is disgusting and the people who engage in it are cheap and lazy and trying to avoid honest work.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 3, 2019)

It became a slightly big deal (enough to be reported in the media) because 'activists' did it to decry food waste, etc. Newspapers even to this day run articles of how XYZ lady saved zillions on her shopping bill by eating rotting shit-covered lettuce she found in a bin.

As somebody said, companies do take measures to prevent this now, ranging from lockable bins, to not putting anything worth taking in them. In a sense the pests in the headlines probably did encourage a little more surplus food to go donated, but almost all the good stuff goes to people who work at the business anyway, and always has done. If you work at a half-decent restaurant, you can get dozens or sometimes hundreds of dollars of produce a month if they have a lot going spare. If you work in a beauty store, you're taking that soap home before it hits the can.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 3, 2019)

The last time I heard about someone actually dumpster diving, it was on that TLC show about cheap people. It was some asian woman in NYC who dressed up like a bum before she went dumpster diving, because people left her alone when she did it, because they just assumed she was homeless and hungry I guess. 

The only time I've seen a dumpster diving video that wasn't insufferable and being done by some smug asshole who thought they were saving the world, it was a guy checking out dumpsters behind pet stores looking for stuff for his reptile rescue. He ended up finding tanks, and some other supplies he could use. He said the main reason he did it regularly was because he'd found sick animals that had been thrown out by Petsmart/Petco, instead of paying to have them treated.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 3, 2019)

I don't trust someone like that at all not to lie, but if the animal story is true then the workers there are insane. I'd sooner behead a small animal myself before throwing it out than leave it to suffer to death in a bin, and I'm hellishly squeamish.


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 3, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> I don't trust someone like that at all not to lie, but if the animal story is true then the workers there are insane. I'd sooner behead a small animal myself before throwing it out than leave it to suffer to death in a bin, and I'm hellishly squeamish.



Don't worry. That is 100% a laah. Petco/Petsmart have a back room for sick animals. Whether they get properly treated or not is another argument, but they don't get "thrown away" dead _or_ alive that's ridiculous. If animals die they put them in a deep freezer, not the trash. When the freezer is full they call a guy to come haul the load of dead frozen animals away and..  I don't know exactly. Incinerate them, probably.

If that really happened the store was fucking up big time. I happen to know someone who worked at BOLTH those shitty companies for a very long time and knows their ops.

edit: Now it would make sense if say, _Walmart_ did something like that. Because they sell pets but aren't a pet store I could see how they wouldn't have a sick room, a freezer for dead animals, etc etc and might just throw dead or even sick animals in the trash.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Nov 3, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> As somebody said, companies do take measures to prevent this now, ranging from lockable bins, to not putting anything worth taking in them. In a sense the pests in the headlines probably did encourage a little more surplus food to go donated, but almost all the good stuff goes to people who work at the business anyway, and always has done. If you work at a half-decent restaurant, you can get dozens or sometimes hundreds of dollars of produce a month if they have a lot going spare. If you work in a beauty store, you're taking that soap home before it hits the can.



For the little I know, places who sell cosmetics and beauty products in Canada won’t trash the good, unopened/unused stuff. It’s given to employees or donated to women shelters.

What Chantal found in the bin is what you would expect : trash. Rather it’s testers, products opened and swatched before being put back in the display, returned products, etc. Basically a potential soup of random bacterias. She can’t even hope for unopened expired stuff because it’s usually returned to the company to be exchanged. Same goes for discontinued products; they’re sent back to the company.

Chantal would be better off visiting a shelter in her dirty binge shirt and greasy hair to get the good, free stuff than digging in a dumpster.

_Chantal, this isn’t a suggestion. 
Don’t you dare._


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 3, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> Chantal would be better off visiting a shelter in her dirty binge shirt and greasy hair to get the good, free stuff than digging in a dumpster.


"Oh hun you look terrible, who hurt you?"

"Those dang dirty Kiwis!"

Given her increasing amounts of munching and hiding behind fat advocacy, it's a nasty thought, but that type of charity fraud might not be too far beyond her any more. I'm sure she could rationalise it in some way to get that sweet, sweet attention.


----------



## PatTraverse (Nov 3, 2019)

A lot of businesses have their dumpster equipped with a trash compactor that is closed off from the outside to save costs and stop dumpster diving. Something small like McDonald's will have theirs be easily accessible but not something big like Walmart.

The best stuff can actually be found in residential areas the night before waste management comes to collect. A lot of Canadians are wasteful and throw away a lot of good things for no reason. Dumpster diving is not even required as it is all there lying on the side of the road ready for collection.


----------



## Lilac_loud (Nov 3, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> I'm hellishly squeamish.


Yet you’re here?

Edit: stupid spelling error.


----------



## simulated goat (Nov 3, 2019)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> The buyers know it’s all likely crawling with the Ulta version of the plague.  The Facebook groups have to be closed because concerned people report them and they get shut down often.  But the people know the exact origins of this shit and the lure of cheap Urban Decay testers is worth it.  Some may be into it because the testers in the original packaging or display could be collectors items or used for very specific photo shoots but if that was the case there’d be no reason to treat it like the cosmetic version of Fight Club.
> 
> 
> When I was post-college, it was kind of fun to dumpster dive because I lived in a college town where rich kids disposed of everything at the end of the spring semester because they could just buy it all again and it was easier to throw it away than to move it home or into a storage unit.  Almost new Target level furniture, dishes, pans, coffee makers, decor items, brand new unopened cleaning supplies, vacuums and on and on.  And most of it was stacked next to the dumpsters.  After finals you basically just drove to the apartments around the college and it was like the world’s cheapest yard sale.  I never grabbed food but they’d throw out unopened bags of pasta, ramen, cookies.  This was a while ago and I don’t know if it is the same now but people who lived near colleges like Pepperdine, SMU or Auburn during the Clinton administrations didn’t have to buy Tide or trashbags or dishes unless they felt like they wanted to.
> ...


I used to dumpster dive a fabric store when they threw away their patterns (for me, not to sell, lol); but that was thirty years ago, the dumpster was clean and there were no cameras everywhere like there are now. She might want to watch out she doesn't get popped for tresspassing since a) she is exactly the kind of liability they are afraid of if she hurts herself or needs professional assistance getting back out and b) she is far too fat to run fast to avoid detection, which ya gotta do sometimes when diving.


----------



## PatTraverse (Nov 3, 2019)

simulated goat said:


> she is far too fat to *run* fast to avoid detection, which ya gotta do sometimes when diving.


I think it is cute that you think that Chantal can run.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 3, 2019)

I can't wait till she gets stuck in a dumpster like a fat raccoon.


----------



## simulated goat (Nov 3, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> I can't wait till she gets stuck in a dumpster like a fat raccoon.


More like a pissed off hissing fat 'possum.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Nov 3, 2019)

I don’t understand, why doesn’t she just eat her way through the dumpster to get to the soaps? She was going to pay money to do that at Arby’s anyway.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Nov 3, 2019)

My favorite part is that Amber literally spent $1,000 on candles she probably doesn't even use at Bath and Body Works a couple of months ago and Jabba is going through their trash for used soap.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Nov 3, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> My favorite part is that Amber literally spent $1,000 on candles she probably doesn't even use at Bath and Body Works a couple of months ago and Jabba is going through their trash for used soap.


‘yOu TuBe Is My CaReEr GuIsE!’
‘I hAvE aN iNcOmE’

sure jabba.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Nov 3, 2019)

Maybe she will keep up with this five years behind the trend thing and start "extreme couponing."


----------



## Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop (Nov 3, 2019)

When stores go through the process of returns, exchanges, testers and sometimes even getting damaged goods in the original shipments, they set them aside (in my experience) till trash day. Then they let the employees rifle through it after theyve delete it all from the inventory sheets (if your manager is cool), and then they destroy the stuff even further (to the point of it being unusable) before taking it to the outside bins to discourage divers from taking it, sometimes even locking them (as others have said). Back in the day though you used to could get some nice stuff from a bin because the popularization of dumpster diving hadn't been established yet. I never had to buy my favorite paperbacks one summer bc the Winn Dixie would throw them out as soon as the new season hit. BBW would def not be the first place Id hit up tho..But im not exceptional enough at this time to see what all she has in her local area that would be better.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Nov 3, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> Maybe she will keep up with this five years behind the trend thing and start "extreme couponing."



God help us if she ever discovers planking.


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Nov 3, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> God help us if she ever discovers planking.


God help us if she ever discovers being nice and diets.


----------



## Casket Base (Nov 3, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> God help us if she ever discovers planking.



That wouldn't be planking that would be pancaking because all the fat would spill off to her sides


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Nov 3, 2019)

Casket Base said:


> That wouldn't be planking that would be pancaking because all the fat would spill off to her sides



I was envisioning more of a teeter-totter situation.


----------



## Nader’s Gutted Fish (Nov 3, 2019)

I wish she would discover planking...the reward might be pancaking, but hell, the gorl needs some exercise!!!


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 3, 2019)

bunny67 said:


> I wish she would discover planking...the reward might be pancaking, but hell, the gorl needs some exercise!!!


The only people who would get any exercise in that situation would be the firemen who would have to be called out to help her get up off the ground.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 3, 2019)

Charlie Gold made a new Chantal video. I don't know how I feel about her but I guess I like her for the sole reason she pisses Chantal off so much lol


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 3, 2019)

_"In today's video Foodie Beauty is going dumpster diving, so I think this is the first time she's doing a house tour, seeing that's where she belongs."_



Edit: this is worth watching if you want something relaxing/passive, it was a video where at least Chantal does something, which is rare enough, and her awkwardness around the kids is nice to see again. Charlie is incredulous looking at everything which is enjoyable, and with Chantal almost dying over the chicken dad joke I had forgotten her insane wheezy laughter.

I also forgot her inane claim of her making a dumpster-diving channel. Bitch, you've tried to make MANY alt channels and abandoned ALL of them. Even the ones that didn't require you to leave the house.


----------



## fuxetudeto (Nov 4, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> Charlie Gold made a new Chantal video. I don't know how I feel about her but I guess I like her for the sole reason she pisses Chantal off so much lol



I much prefer Charlie’s Chantal videos to her ALR videos. Her Chantal videos are pure dry humor whereas her ALR videos get kind of preachy.


----------



## Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop (Nov 4, 2019)

A couple of things I noticed as I rewatched this last one through the Charlie review were that, the 'spare bedroom' where she films all her 'at home mukbangs' is also her main bedroom now? if she keeps her CPAP machine in there and all that other crap as well. Isolating herself even further with a TV. I can only imagine how that room might smell...Also, our dainty queen only got one dipping sauce tonight! As she keeps a precocious eye on those pesky drunk teens, she ever so quietly squeeks out a 'BEAUTY-BITE!' and shovels the scolding hot pizza in her mouth like it was only luke warm. And again, that laugh was not only disturbing but concerning.. it sounded like she was struggling to get air..


----------



## Beluga (Nov 4, 2019)

This bitch promised us a mukbang - she said she'd upload it either yesterday or today. Well, where is it Chantal? I need my horrifying content fix. Please don't disappoint me.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Nov 4, 2019)

*SPAGHETTI DINNER MUKBANG AND Q&A*


----------



## Beluga (Nov 4, 2019)

Archive *SPAGHETTI DINNER MUKBANG AND Q&A. *Haven't watched it yet but the spaghetti look horrifying.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Horrors of the Deep (Nov 4, 2019)

Her portion size legit freaks me out. People often fail to think about it, but all that volume on her plate will have to be accommodated by her stomach. This girl can probably act as a semi mobile storage container at this point.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 4, 2019)

According to Chantal, her "shhh, I said SHHH" tic is her way of preemptive shushing  so she can fully enjoy her bite when food is really good. She doesn't  say why she does it when she is alone, however.  I am currently watching this video and will give a summary of points if you guize want. Just want todo my part!


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Nov 4, 2019)

This bitch is eating a pound of pasta, garlic bread, pizza, cheese and everything else she can get her gross fat mitts on but her weight loss is happening behind the scenes of YouTube? Yeah, sure Jan.


----------



## Beluga (Nov 4, 2019)

It's a Q&A + mukbang with a gigantic plate of overcooked-looking spaghetti with some garlic bread:
- Her arms are about to burst out of the transparent black shirt. 
- She cut her hair herself, that's why it looks a lot shittier than usual. Just like her meal, truly revolting.
- She has within the first 3 minutes her shh tic, which she apparently does when something tastes really good. She also manages to get sauce on her chin within like the first bite. 
- First question had over 500 likes apparently. Sure Jan. It's about her pre-surgery diet. She says that she's trying to eat more healthy foods, she's keeping an eye on her macro nutrients, especially since she's been sick. Her doctor told her to walk more but it's cold. 
- "I'm doing.. - well, I'll be doing some home exercise".
- Claims she didn't give up on her weight loss journey. She gave up her weight loss journey _on YouTube _because she doesn't want to explain herself to the audience anymore. "Everything is behind the scenes". She gets that people don't believe weight loss is possible when she does unhealthy mukbangs. No you fat fuck, it's because you've been gaining weight consistently ever since you started your channel.
- I know you've been wanting to know so: she prefers thin pasta over thick pasta. You can sleep tight tonight.
- Highest level of education: completed education was high school, she dropped out of university twice. Around the first time she dropped out, she was diagnosed with ovarian cysts and had surgery. 
- The way she chews pasta is particularly disgusting, it's so sloppy and moist-sounding.
- She knows "without a doubt" that her weight will affect her negatively when she gets older. However, "it doesn't necessarily mean it will but given the problem I have now it's a good indication that yes". Probably the most sensible thing she's ever said.
- Bibi's sister was supposed to move in with another person, there was a tornado which destroyed the apartment of her friend so she stayed with Chantal and Bibi in their spare room. She's going back to Senegal on November 18th but was/is working on permanent residency. 
- There was a girl who Peetz liked before they were dating and Chantal was bitchy towards her because she was jealous. Claims she doesn't get jealous anymore - except with "her men". 
- She says she's happy and grateful - which is something she had to practice. It's the second time she's mentioned gratefulness in a short time, religious saga when?!
- When Peetz and her broke up they were both heartbroken. Apparently it was a very mature breakup. She say's she's very much in love with Bibi and wants to spend her future with him.
- She admits she has no hobby. What a surprise. She says she spends time working on her channel, hanging with her friends, reading and doing stuff for her grandma. She also likes to do crosswords. Doesn't mention spending time with her lovely Bibi though, hmmmmmm. 
- If she didn't have Youtube she wouldn't know what kind of job she'd have. She'd probably end up working in an office like she's done in the past. However her dream job would be something involving an audience because she loves being the centre of attention.
- She doesn't finish the plate of spaghetti, says she's gonna put them in the fridge. 

I have to say that she sounds particularly exceptional when she reads the questions. She also talked slower than usual but it may be just me as I usually just watch her x1.75 speed. She also burped an astounding amount of times, what a lady.

All in all, not a great video. I'm disappointed Chantal.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Nov 4, 2019)

I made it to the "beauty bite" with the bread and I can't with that jaw clicking and lip smacking. What a disgusting, uncouth creature she is.

Before that, Chantal stated that she's going to rock her mustache like how a bearded lady featured on Barcroft TV rocked her facial hair. She's either talking about Nova or Harnaam Kaur. Both were diagnosed with PCOS before they were even teenagers. Both faced bullying, and Harnaam's situation got so severe that she considered suicide. Chantal's facial fuzz is nothing compared to a woman with a full beard. Chantal doesn't know what it's like to get bullied, because she herself is too busy staying up all night to write hypocritical screeds on the comments section of haydur channels before nuking her community tab and disabling comments. Mustache or not, PCOS or not (or ovarian cysts, whatever Chantal is claiming to have these days), she has done a marvelous job of wrecking her own body with her gluttony and disregard for hygiene.


----------



## Casket Base (Nov 4, 2019)

Glamour shot, null can thank me later


----------



## GremlinKween (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## RemoveKebab (Nov 4, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> I do remember certain dumpster diving videos getting insane views, namely Sephora dumpster diving. That was a few years ago though. Her video did seem like a half-assed attempt at trying something that would catch new viewers (she even put the store's name in the video title).
> 
> It kind of reminds me of how Amberlynn is doing beauty subscription unboxes now. Is Chantal trying to get the algorithm to recommended her to a wider audience, perhaps? Or she's just a lunatic, that's just equally probable.


In watching the video, she was in a mania phase. She was so high on dopamine from dumpster diving that I feel she gets off to it in someway.

I agree with everyone here. She has gotten a lot more crazy this year. I shudder to think what she will be like in 3 years.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 4, 2019)

Beluga said:


> It's a Q&A + mukbang with a gigantic plate of overcooked-looking spaghetti with some garlic bread:
> - Her arms are about to burst out of the transparent black shirt.
> - She cut her hair herself, that's why it looks a lot shittier than usual. Just like her meal, truly revolting.
> - She has within the first 3 minutes her shh tic, which she apparently does when something tastes really good. She also manages to get sauce on her chin within like the first bite.
> ...


Omg, thank you, I can stop now! I am seven minutes in and want to die


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Nov 4, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> *SPAGHETTI DINNER MUKBANG AND Q&A*


I gave it 14 minutes. That's enough. Thanks for the recaps.

Anyone else believing that not one doctor has mentioned she's fatter than when they saw her in August (for her October surgery date) & expected her to lose some weight & walk each day? No one?
Just think how much easier this (fake) surgery would be if she did actually eat healthier & walk every day since August. But, this is Chantal. She won't even walk into Arby's. The drive-thru is her best friend.

I guess I missed all the eye rolls & sighs of satisfaction while eating that dried plate of pasta for 4 -compared to eating a Whopper.
I'm also glad to hear her weight loss is in the background & not on her channel.
Of course, all we've seen on her channel is weight gain, so I'm not sure how far back we'd have to look to see any weight loss.

Just seeing her try & hide herself behind a huge plate of food, bursting out of her blouse & shoveling in that pasta as if it's her last meal, makes me almost giddy for November 20th. What will that day bring? Will there be an emergency patient in need more than Chantal? Will this doctor be running late too? Will the surgery actually happen? Will she survive?
This is so exciting.

Countdown to (fake) surgery: 16 days


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Nov 4, 2019)

Beluga said:


> Claims she doesn't get jealous anymore - except with "her men".



Well, this is alarming.

So... jealousy over one's partner is normal (I guess) but not especially healthy. Whatever. Ditto possessiveness over what's "hers". The use of the plural raises my eyebrows a bit, but what really gets me is the implication that she gets jealous over people who aren't "hers". 

The issues she has with women in general run deep indeed.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Nov 4, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> I shudder to think what she will be like in 3 years.


I'll be surprised if she lives that long. I shouldn't be, because the deathfat lolcows are disturbing examples of how much abuse the human body can take. But Chantal seems hellbent on beating beetus knuckles Amberlynn and dead arm Jack Scalfani to the extra wide grave. 

I wonder who is going to pay for her funeral expenses? Chantal certainly hasn't put any money aside so her family won't have to deal with it; that would mean less beef n' cheddars. Her death will be a supersize pain that comes at a supersize expense. Even though there are a few crematoriums out there that are trying to figure out how to handle morbidly obese bodies, it's still a safety risk to the crematory staff. No employee is going to want to risk getting hurt or killed by a grease fire because Chantal couldn't put down the fork.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Nov 4, 2019)

So she saved the spaghetti for "Bibi" again?

Sure Chinny.


----------



## Painted Pig (Nov 4, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> *SPAGHETTI DINNER MUKBANG AND Q&A*



nice Emo Philips do Chantal. Reeeeemo Philips.
@Beluga thank you for the run down. the jaw click is off the charts in this one. can't do 'er.

ETA: my bad I didn't see the longer layers in the back. it's still a butchered mess either way.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Nov 4, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 996954
> nice Emo Philips do Chantal. Reeeeemo Philips.
> @Beluga thank you for the run down. the jaw click is off the charts in this one. can't do 'er.
> 
> ETA: my bad I didn't see the longer layers in the back. it's still a butchered mess either way.


Yep, she'd have done better to just pull a Britney Spears and shave the shit off. It looks like fucking hell. I mean, par for the course, but it makes her look even more like an obese toddler than ever.


----------



## 4Macie (Nov 4, 2019)

She got shivers from the first bite.

She is literally addicted to food. There’s no denying it.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Nov 4, 2019)

BhertMern said:


> Before that, Chantal stated that she's going to rock her mustache like how a bearded lady featured on Barcroft TV rocked her facial hair. She's either talking about Nova or Harnaam Kaur. Both were diagnosed with PCOS before they were even teenagers. Both faced bullying, and Harnaam's situation got so severe that she considered suicide. Chantal's facial fuzz is nothing compared to a woman with a full beard. Chantal doesn't know what it's like to get bullied, because she herself is too busy staying up all night to write hypocritical screeds on the comments section of haydur channels before nuking her community tab and disabling comments. Mustache or not, PCOS or not (or ovarian cysts, whatever Chantal is claiming to have these days), she has done a marvelous job of wrecking her own body with her gluttony and disregard for hygiene.







Harnaam Kaur may not be everyone cup of tea and I can understand why, but she’s more than just a bearded woman.

Before becoming well known for her Guiness Record title of the youngest woman with a full beard, she was working as a teaching assistant and iirc was studying to become a teacher. She’s an advocate, life coach, she walked as a model at NY Fashion Week, basically she took the shitty cards she was handled (because PCOS isn’t just growing facial hair, it can also give excruciating pain, infertility, etc. ... it’s a wild ride) and made the best out of it. Also she has the basic requirements of a normal human being : she’s clean, presentable, has friends and hobbies, and isn’t a raging cunt even if she was bullied in her youth.

She isn’t a fat slob living off grandma’s retirement money to gorge on Arby’s, who dumpster dive in her free time.

Chantal’s mustache could never.


----------



## Leonardo Dapinchme (Nov 4, 2019)

The jaw clicking and chewing/swallowing sounds seemed far more noticeable in this new video, or perhaps she is just too repulsive for me to handle today.  Had to turn it off and just check out the summaries posted here.


----------



## Who Now (Nov 4, 2019)

I give Peetz a little credit just for the look on his face when she was so excited to be rummaging around in squalor. 

As others have said, she wants her channel to explode with subs so she is using unoriginal ideas from other channels thinking "Even if my video idea is not original, it will suddenly go viral and I'll get immensely popular in one go with this dumpster diving" But because she is impulsive, she won't just try the same idea for awhile and see if it catches on. She did it with make up "tutorials", unboxings and "reviews", veganism, "go natural" goddess, murder talk, spooky stories,  going on "hikes",  get ready with me, shop with me, cook with me, "My boyfriend does my makeup", vlogs, and many others. The only one that sticks is muck bangs. lol

I predict she will try and jump on (for one time only):
- Opening Amazon returned items boxes
-Opening blind boxes, for jewelry or other crap
-DIY hacks
-Gaming
-Day planners
-Pranks and challenges


----------



## MrsLoveMom (Nov 4, 2019)

Have you noticed that she now has her platters of food at chin level? She could just lean over and eat like a dog if she wanted to and ignore all usage of cutlery. I mean, why bother? This mukbang was just too much, a few minutes of it was more than enough to put me off my lunch.


----------



## Sham (Nov 4, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 996954
> nice Emo Philips do Chantal. Reeeeemo Philips.
> @Beluga thank you for the run down. the jaw click is off the charts in this one. can't do 'er.
> 
> ETA: my bad I didn't see the longer layers in the back. it's still a butchered mess either way.



There are few things as satisfying as watching this smug twat brag about cutting her own hair after watching a couple how-to videos, then seeing her sheepishly trying to hide the uneven hackjob result.


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 4, 2019)

Sham said:


> There are few things as satisfying as watching this smug twat brag about cutting her own hair after watching a couple how-to videos, then seeing her sheepishly trying to hide the uneven hackjob result.



You'd think, as someone who is fucking balding she'd want to be judicious and careful with what little hair she has left, and go to a professional. She really is a nut.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Nov 4, 2019)

The lies that come out of this bitch's mouth, and to an audience that knows the truth.

She neglected to mention that before her "mature" breakup with James she had been on dating websites for quite some time and had cheated on him with at least two men. Not so mature, is it?

For her hobbies she says she works on her channel (nope), sees friends (it's been like six months since she's seen Rina), reads (she didn't even read the Medical Medium book. I do not believe she's read a book so long as she's had her channel, which is what, three years?). She says she helps her grandma a lot which is time-consuming. The last time she saw her grandma was legit almost a year ago. When she sees her grandma, she tells us. She also goes out to eat and definitely tells us about that. It's been a year. She can lie and say she helps behind the scenes, but it's a fucking lie. Crossword puzzles? Bull-fucking-shit, Chantal.

God, this vile bitch.


----------



## Binge_n_purrrg (Nov 4, 2019)

Chantal truly is the gift that keeps on giving. She used to creep me out before I seriously looked at her channel. Now it’s circus clown crazy times to me and I am 100% here for all of it.


----------



## THOTto (Nov 4, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> She says she helps her grandma a lot which is time-consuming. The last time she saw her grandma was legit almost a year ago. When she sees her grandma, she tells us. She also goes out to eat and definitely tells us about that. It's been a year. She can lie and say she helps behind the scenes, but it's a fucking lie.


If by helps she means sits in the car while forcing her grandma to shop for food then I’m sure she “helps” her grandma at least monthly. After all bagging groceries is hard work! Best let someone who has experience in it take control.

I’m sure her rationale is something like that.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Nov 4, 2019)

Of course she butchered her hair like a dumb toddler. It looks like a grown out mullet. Seems like she was going for some face-framing layers but the section she cut is too big and it’s not blended at all. So now she has a bob and long hair at the same time.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Nov 4, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> View attachment 997247
> 
> Of course she butchered her hair like a dumb toddler. It looks like a grown out mullet. Seems like she was going for some face-framing layers but the section she cut is too big and it’s not blended at all. So now she has a bob and long hair at the same time.



The reason she butchered her own hair is because her ass is too big to fit in your average salon chair. She didn’t want to call various salons all over Ottawa to find one that could accommodate her incredible girth. 

Chantel would be a good poster adult for birth control. Chantel and Jake Alley are like the ultimate nightmare examples of nature and nurture going all wrong, leaving parents to support obese toddlers till the grave.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Nov 4, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> Maybe she will keep up with this five years behind the trend thing and start "extreme couponing."



Nah, you can't do that in Canada. Not in a way people would find interesting.

I guess I'm saying she'll end up doing it.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Nov 4, 2019)

She’s sporting the same haircut Catherine Ringer from the french group Les Rita Mitsouko had in the early 80’s : french bob at the front and long hair in the back. While it’s nothing exciting as of today, back then it was quite iconic and 35 years later it’s still Catherine’s trademark look even if she’s now in her 60’s and changed her appearance.





... excepting Catherine was slim, hip, cool, popular, knew damn well how to sign and didn’t weight _369lbs._

Chantal, on the other hand, simply looks like a moron. Suits her well if you ask me.


----------



## AngelBitch (Nov 4, 2019)

Who Now said:


> I give Peetz a little credit just for the look on his face when she was so excited to be rummaging around in squalor.
> 
> As others have said, she wants her channel to explode with subs so she is using unoriginal ideas from other channels thinking "Even if my video idea is not original, it will suddenly go viral and I'll get immensely popular in one go with this dumpster diving" But because she is impulsive, she won't just try the same idea for awhile and see if it catches on. She did it with make up "tutorials", unboxings and "reviews", veganism, "go natural" goddess, murder talk, spooky stories,  going on "hikes",  get ready with me, shop with me, cook with me, "My boyfriend does my makeup", vlogs, and many others. The only one that sticks is muck bangs. lol
> 
> ...


She's tried the gaming thing. I think she even had a whole channel for it and only made one video before giving up? I don't know, maybe it was on her main, but she definitely did like one episode of Fallout 4. Claimed to be a huge Fallout/Bethesda fan but of course had never played any of the games and I never watched the one F4 vid but I'm sure it was tragic af.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 4, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> View attachment 997247
> 
> Of course she butchered her hair like a dumb toddler. It looks like a grown out mullet. Seems like she was going for some face-framing layers but the section she cut is too big and it’s not blended at all. So now she has a bob and long hair at the same time.


I do believe i called it either yesterday or the day before. She probably put it in a ponytail and cut the end off. This is what happens when you do it wrong. And most people do it wrong, so don't do it folks! My PSA for the week.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Nov 4, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> I do believe i called it either yesterday or the day before. She probably put it in a ponytail and cut the end off. This is what happens when you do it wrong. And most people do it wrong, so don't do it folks! My PSA for the week.


I wouldn't dare because I'm an adult with a job that I can't go to looking like I took the gardening shears to my head. Chantal on the other hand...


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 4, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> I do believe i called it either yesterday or the day before. She probably put it in a ponytail and cut the end off. This is what happens when you do it wrong. And most people do it wrong, so don't do it folks! My PSA for the week.



Every kid cuts their hair and makes a bad job of it at some point in their life, and maybe most teenagers or young adults kill their hair with too much bleach or dye but she’s almost middle aged and looks like a toddler who found her mothers sewing scissors.


----------



## CHINARED (Nov 4, 2019)

Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop said:


> A couple of things I noticed as I rewatched this last one through the Charlie review were that, the 'spare bedroom' where she films all her 'at home mukbangs' is also her main bedroom now?
> if she keeps her CPAP machine in there and all that other crap as well. Isolating herself even further with a TV.


No this is her main bedroom. The one she claims to share w.BiBi.
The "sister" is in the 2nd bedroom. Supposedly shes going back to her motherland on November 18th. I think fatty Chanty may have just nailed inventing Smell-O-Vision because I got really queasy when she did that room tour...she has numerous smelling devices probably to combat how it reeks of ass, shit, old fried food & bad breath


----------



## DuckSucker (Nov 4, 2019)

Horrors of the Deep said:


> Her portion size legit freaks me out. People often fail to think about it, but all that volume on her plate will have to be accommodated by her stomach. This girl can probably act as a semi mobile storage container at this point.


Its definitely at least 10 ounces of spaghetti she cooked. What else is she eating there, it looks like just half of a potato that she cooked but I think it's meant to be garlic bread or something?


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 4, 2019)

Yes it is garlic bread. She ate one slice in two bites.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 4, 2019)

I saw a new upload in my feed and thought it'd be instructive to compare Chantal's content to an identical format by a creator who isn't a waste of space:


Spoiler











Superior image quality and camera placement.
The video actually has editing beyond cutting out mistakes (closer for just talking, zoomed back for eating, whatever frames better).
The person has something to talk about for the lead-in instead of desperately reaching for any sentence that comes out.
She speaks clearly in a professional and well-metered cadence regardless of whether it's the intro or in between bites. Chantal frequently sounds as though she's only just learned communication.
A secondary camera to cut to for close ups instead of jamming it ineffectually at the dash cam.
She swallows before opening her mouth, and wipes her mouth after finishing a bite.
She leaves gaps of time to speak between mouth fulls, confirming that this is a video intended to entertain rather than watch a monster gorge.
The most shocking thing is she actually reviews the food. Chantal crams her face and has no ability to describe the flavours she is experiencing because eating is little more than a cheap wank to Chantal, which I think is why people get such a disgusting, pornographic vibe from her content.
She has a base level of articulation to allow her to contrast meals against each other, while still describing unique things about each individual meal she eats.
She mixes up the content by changing location instead of driving to two different places, then binging at the same time. This once again reveals a mind-set that isn't about cramming their face, and time can be left between portions. Camera uses a proper tripod on the table.
She blurs the faces out of people passing by in the second location, a rare sign of respect and care that would never even occur to somebody like Chantal. It's not even necessary for a creator to do this, it's just a sign of thought and attention being put into the video.
One small thing I noticed is she doesn't chug her drinks either, I'm certain she doesn't finish them, and rinses her mouth with a water bottle. Small things that unsurprisingly determine whether you're going to develop into a beast or not.
Obviously Emmy is washed and in clean clothing, but I think that goes hand-in-hand with not being a deathfat or cow.
She advertises a charity at the end without making a big deal about it.
Her end screen is drawing you into her more interesting content rather than just advertising more mukbangs, or not even bothering to advertise anything as Chantal tends not to (why would she - it's not as though she makes content to be enjoyed or promoted, it's just an excuse for her to momentarily cram her hole).
Even the thumbnail choices are worlds apart.
Comparisons like this make it even easier to understand what a feckless child Chantal is, despite her whale-sized ego. These videos are in a completely identical format, but one is only watchable to those who loathe the creator, the other is pleasant entertainment. Emmy is a pretty humble/low-key creator, but it's remarkable to notice all of the effort she puts in to her videos (while being a wife/parent) that pigs like Chantal would scoff at. There's no pride in what Chantal makes, because regardless of her vicious and nasty protestations, she has no pride in herself. The lack of care put into her content is one of the best signs of how ruined Chantal's brain is from self-neglect, she has nothing going on in her life to raise her game to a high enough level to even consider noticing how these small things help make her content not be a total joke. This is something all fat cows seem to have in common, they've ruined their bodies and psychology to the extent that they are incapable of perceiving, much less producing anything of quality, taste, skill or ambition. People who record themselves eating hundreds of times still can't even do it right. But YT is her job, guys.

It's obvious even without doing this that Chantal is good for nothing, but a little perspective that another creator's throwaway, lazy content is 10x better than Chantal at her best, despite them both producing it without a team of editors is revealing.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Nov 5, 2019)

Can't wait Chantal to break out the HD camera or whatever to show how wrong u are about her.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 5, 2019)

She can use the HD camera for the food close-ups, and keep her blurry pastel catfish vision for the face.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Nov 5, 2019)

Look at her hair, lol.

Is that the binge shirt?


----------



## A borscht-on (Nov 5, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 997932
> 
> Look at her hair, lol.
> 
> Is that the binge shirt?


After guffawing at this ridiculous selfie (from her Barbara Walters, vaseline-on-the-lens filtering to the number of shots she took before landing on the "cute" one that pleased her), I got curious.  Upon first glance, she has shark eyes that are two totally different sizes.

Then I covered up her nose and mouth and one eye at a time.  The left (her right eye) on its own is manic, crazed, unwell, unstable, ravenous.  Just like Chantal.

The right (her left eye) is drained, empty, lifeless, half-dead, terrified.  Just like Chantal.

She really is a monster!


----------



## Refrigerator Poet (Nov 5, 2019)

I just spent a month of free time reading this entire thread, and there are a few things I need to sperg.


I watched the “shh, I said shh” compilation video at like 4AM in the dark, and I scared myself shitless.  That is fucking terrifying, and I can’t even figure out why, because the tics don’t freak me out nearly as much when they’re in a normal video. But all lined up like that, _eek_.  And then the one in the midnight A&W run sounded like she was trying to hold it in, and just _could not.  _I’ve also noticed that she seems to do it mostly after the first bite (beauty or not).  That’s weird.
Watching her eat in the car makes me want to breathe extra.  Like, I want to send her my good respiration across the globe, because it’s clear she’s suffocating under all that weight.  It’s like when you watch a movie where someone is drowning and you start breathing faster like it’s gonna help.
Someone should hire a guy to steal Sham and Bebejunes.  Those poor cats don’t deserve this life.  I don’t even think you’d have to shell out top CDN dollar or anything.  You just need someone who can grab the cats and walk away at a brisk pace.  What’s she gonna do, chase them down?
The hysterectomy-that-wasn’t was a goddamn page-turner.  The lead-up to Oct 3 was like a psychological thriller.  Will she have the surgery?  Will she survive? Will we find out that she is actually a 115lb supermodel in a tragic coma and this was all just a terrible dream?
The difference between her side pics and her front pics is staggering.  It’s like an optical illusion.  Also I think the weight of her face might be pulling it directly off her skull.  She looking mighty jowly of late.
I’m eagerly awaiting her tempura mukbang where she giggles about the zany exploits of Aum Shinrikyo.  That’s about the only thing that can follow cheese-and-mass-suicide-storytime and still pull viewers.

In conclusion, this thread is excellent.  You are all champions.  End sperg.

My theory about the end of the HAES/body posi bullshit is that it’s tied up in the mysterious Halloween pre-op appointment.  I just feel like that particular pivot came a little too close afterwards to be completely coincidental.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Nov 5, 2019)

The Chantal rabbit hole runs deep


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 5, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 997932
> 
> Look at her hair, lol.
> 
> Is that the binge shirt?



I’ve seen some say she would be really pretty if she was thin and to those people I present this photo of her. Bitch would be hideous at any size.


----------



## RandomLurker (Nov 5, 2019)

She really is just diving into fucking dumpsters at night in Canada. What the fuck would any of you do if you caught this bitch red handed crawling around some dumpster in an alley?


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Nov 5, 2019)

RandomLurker said:


> She really is just diving into fucking dumpsters at night in Canada. What the fuck would any of you do if you caught this bitch red handed crawling around some dumpster in an alley?


Call animal control...


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Nov 5, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> She speaks clearly in a professional and well-metered cadence regardless of whether it's the intro or in between bites. Chantal frequently sounds as though she's only just learned communication.


Emmy is clearly educated, takes pride in her channel, and wants to please her audience. If for no other reason than YT is a lucrative business if done right. Which means taking your audience's wants and feelings into consideration. Chantal doesn't have any of those concerns and wonders why she fails. She serves nobody except Chantal. And she still manages to that poorly.
Also, when Emmy describes things she does so using grown up words so we understand nuance, bouquet, undertones etc... Chantal will describe a pastry as "sweet" with no other adjective. A spicy chicken sandwich simply as "spicy". No shit Sherlock. Of course it helps that Emmy actually tastes her food rather than just shoveling it down her gullet. It also helps that she hasn't had her palette destroyed by fast food, salt, preservatives, and week old fryolator grease.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Nov 5, 2019)

RandomLurker said:


> She really is just diving into fucking dumpsters at night in Canada. What the fuck would any of you do if you caught this bitch red handed crawling around some dumpster in an alley?


And her “fan base “ is so excited for it !! It’s like no matter what she does they think it’s fantastic and happen to be into it.  Are they trolls ? Are they just sick and truly adore her ? Someone actually said they enjoyed that video, how ? If you like dumpster diving there are way better channels for it. That’s the thing she never does anything well and yet they applaud her anyway.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Nov 5, 2019)

RandomLurker said:


> She really is just diving into fucking dumpsters at night in Canada. What the fuck would any of you do if you caught this bitch red handed crawling around some dumpster in an alley?



What a life. Spending time crawling around in dumpsters or stuffing her face. It's amazing that Chantal finally found her true calling in life, & it involves garbage.
How fitting.

Countdown to (fake) surgery: 15 days


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 5, 2019)

And of course the taxpayers will have to foot the bill when the fat re.tard falls head first into the dumpster and firefighters have to hoist her out.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Nov 5, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> And of course the taxpayers will have to foot the bill when the fat re.tard falls head first into the dumpster and firefighters have to hoist her out.



As a Canadian tax payer I would be okay with this, just for the lols


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Nov 5, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> As a Canadian tax payer I would be okay with this, just for the lols


I hope you'll be fine with her ER visits too, since we all know if she'll find food in trash she'll be there the next day.


----------



## DongMiguel (Nov 5, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> I saw a new upload in my feed and thought it'd be instructive to compare Chantal's content to an identical format by a creator who isn't a waste of space:



The one thing that stands out, especially now with that 'Somebody's Watching Me' video posted above, is just how comfortable this lady is doing her thing. She literally sits out in public and has no problem filming/eating as people walk by - could you imagine Chantal doing anything remotely like that? Of course not. Chantal loves to talk about how secure she is in her body and with her weight and the tape tells us that's a lie. She is so insecure, even when alone in her car. Kind of a funny contrast.


----------



## simulated goat (Nov 5, 2019)

OK, assume she falls in headfirst and can't get out. For one, I hope a TV crew responds to the emergency and films it for all to see. After that, she'll get slapped with trespass (or even criminal trespass) and go to court. She'll get then get slapped with community service and have to go give talks at the local schools about how you shouldn't dumpster dive because THIS could happen to you. I know its   but it would be fun.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Nov 5, 2019)

YourMommasBackstory said:


> I hope you'll be fine with her ER visits too, since we all know if she'll find food in trash she'll be there the next day.


Yeah but if it’s not from dumpster diving it will be from explosive cheese shits and the news story about rescuing a super morbidly obese raccoon from the trash is primo content. 10/10 would recommend.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Nov 5, 2019)

I wish so much that we could see her dumpster diving without her knowledge.

I can picture her struggling to get out of her car (because she has to shove her girth in to fit, of course) and grabbing a mop, eyes darting all around, ticcing away, parking right next to a dumpster and then slowly shuffling her way over. This 5'1" goblin probably can't even see over the dumpster. You know her toes aren't strong enough to hold her up either. So before this "sturdy stepstool" she must be grabbing onto the side of the dumpster to hoist herself up to look in. I would seriously pay good money to see this, and to see her struggling with a mop handle to fish trashed food items out of the dumpster. 

In the last video she did the aspirational thing again. "I'm eating this and this," became, "Well, I mean I'm going to be eating this and this." It is so abnormal for people to slip up and claim they're already doing something they've never done before. She acts like it's normal. I still can't get over her giving dumpster diving advice and talking about how she's found perfectly fine food in the dumpsters and wishes to donate it - *when she literally just admitted she had never been dumpster diving before in her life. *

That's psychotic right there.


----------



## simulated goat (Nov 5, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> Yeah but if it’s not from dumpster diving it will be from explosive cheese shits and the news story about rescuing a super morbidly obese raccoon from the trash is primo content. 10/10 would recommend.


Overcome by cheese shits while stuck in a dumpster? Be still my heart!


----------



## Pineapple Fox (Nov 5, 2019)

She's shilling for a treat box subscription company and got these snacks for free.
This one is extra boring, shes just eating some biscuits and hard candies and giving vague "They're yummy/good!" reviews.

MmMmMmm plain little crackers



Smells like budder


Here is Chantal taking a candy out of her maw and saving it for later 

Eatin some peas and nuts

Lays, I said laaaaays

Care-ah-mell

Wow a whole bunch!

  

Oh, she really loved this chocolate one


Lol shes gonna bag some up and save them for Bibi, of course you are 
She has another subscription box coming, not for snacks though, for beauty.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Nov 5, 2019)

Why is her face covered in sparkly sprinkling?


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Nov 5, 2019)

Bibi was supposed to do this video with her. What a shocker, he's no where to be seen.
She's got remnants of that tacky Mac glitter all over her big fat face, no doubt because she didn't wash her face properly after wearing it.
Her hair soot is all rubbing off of her scalp too.
God, Chantal. Can't you spend 10 minutes preparing for your "career"?


----------



## ricecake (Nov 5, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 998653
> 
> View attachment 998658
> 
> ...


Thanks for the new profile picture dude.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Nov 5, 2019)

Pineapple Fox said:


> She's shilling for a treat box subscription company and got these snacks for free.
> This one is extra boring, shes just eating some biscuits and hard candies and giving vague "They're yummy/good!" reviews.
> 
> MmMmMmm plain little crackers
> ...



I thought you were joking about her saving the candy for later but no, she really sucked on it then re-wrapped it for later. Such a disgusting fucking freakshow smh


----------



## Beluga (Nov 5, 2019)

Archive of *TRYING TREATS SUBSCRIPTION BOX! INTERNATIONAL SNACK BOX*




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Nov 5, 2019)

Chantal loves to give off the impression that she is an influencer of some sort, but a cursory glance at the site shows TryTreats.com is a company that you can apply to promote their products
  

She did the same thing with the Teami “ambassador program” about a month ago: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/chantal-sarault-foodie-beauty.36883/post-5427279


----------



## Big Al's Crusty Sty (Nov 5, 2019)

She painted her stubby finger nails & is gesturing with them like she’s a hand model now. (I’d love to see what her & Big Al see when they look at themselves. The delusion is almost inspirational)


----------



## Lilac_loud (Nov 5, 2019)

CHINARED said:


> No this is her main bedroom. The one she claims to share w.BiBi.
> The "sister" is in the 2nd bedroom. Supposedly shes going back to her motherland on November 18th. I think fatty Chanty may have just nailed inventing Smell-O-Vision because I got really queasy when she did that room tour...she has numerous smelling devices probably to combat how it reeks of ass, shit, old fried food & bad breath


She doesn’t even smell her own farts at night with a CPAP on. I can only imagine Bibi told her that her swamp ass and breath smell was unbearable. Oh god, ugh.
speaking of the CPAP. Those things should be cleaned and sanitized regularly. What are the odds?


----------



## ground-up GF (Nov 5, 2019)

I know it’s old news but I just CANNOT get over how she fucking sucks at reviewing food. that video by Emmy makes it all the clearer. “it’s good”, “it’s salty”, etc. I know she has the mental capacity of a child but I feel like even a ten-year-old can describe flavors better.


----------



## Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop (Nov 5, 2019)

DongMiguel said:


> The one thing that stands out, especially now with that 'Somebody's Watching Me' video posted above, is just how comfortable this lady is doing her thing. She literally sits out in public and has no problem filming/eating as people walk by - could you imagine Chantal doing anything remotely like that? Of course not. Chantal loves to talk about how secure she is in her body and with her weight and the tape tells us that's a lie. She is so insecure, even when alone in her car. Kind of a funny contrast.


This especially rings true in her dumpster dive video when all those drunk teens are standing around in Pizza Pizza and shes trying to get in that precious first beauty bite, but shes too busy trying to keep an eye on them to enjoy it. You know she wanted to yell at them from across the room 'SHHHHH, I SAID SHHHHH!!!!!!!' 
I forgot to add in my 'favorite Jabba moments' post about the old man looking in on this obeast lunatic ranting in her car. Kills me everytime!



sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 998653


Her and Hamberlard are obviously having a contest to see who has the bigger wonky eye. 
On a side note though.. has it always been this bad or has it gotten worse as shes gotten larger? Is this a common risk factor for all deathfats?


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Nov 5, 2019)

Please rate me MOTI.
WHO THE FUCK EATS LIKE THIS!??


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Nov 5, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> Please rate me MOTI.
> WHO THE FUCK EATS LIKE THIS!??
> 
> View attachment 998719



Right? She might as well just shove a funnel in her mouth and just pour it down.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Nov 5, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> *SPAGHETTI DINNER MUKBANG AND Q&A*


I fucking hate people who break spaghetti in half


----------



## C3PBRO (Nov 5, 2019)

Wow, what a concise tailspin into madness as we go from pig-in-lipstick HAES-preaching homemade mukbanger, to viral "Putting the Lazy in Lazy Town" cosplay, to literally upending your trash bag body into dumpsters for fun, and finally sitting around in your binge shirt and depression bun stuffing your face with delivery junk. All in the space of what, a fucking week?

I think she's going to hit another "rock bottom" soon. Hell even if she doesn't, give it another week. I'll get my rock bottom, god damn it.


----------



## starbucks (Nov 5, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> The Chantal rabbit hole runs deep



Oh Chantal, you sneak eater you lol....she will look around to see if anyone is watching, yet she eats like a vulture on Youtube for thousands to see...


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Nov 5, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 998653
> 
> View attachment 998658
> 
> ...



They didn't send her anything -she asked for it. And if this company was smart, they'd check out the person before allowing them to hawk their product.
A glance at one Chantal video & they would have blocked her.

Love how her review consisted of her saying what was pretty much on the description card enclosed in the box. I bet most of that stuff was gone in less than 10 minutes. Just a bunch of empty wrappers littering her table. 

The dumpster diving was more entertaining.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 5, 2019)

Poor as they are, her linguistic skills, or lack thereof, would have stopped her from graduating high school if she went to a decent private school. There are kids half her age who could massacre her in a debate. Isn’t it just amazing that this woman supposedly studied English lit in college? Well, at least I don’t have to ask why she dropped out.

Here’s how someone who actually graduated speaks.


----------



## GoodLard (Nov 5, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> Please rate me MOTI.
> WHO THE FUCK EATS LIKE THIS!??
> 
> 
> ...


TBH, that horror of arm she has, actually distracted me from observing anything else in this picture


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 5, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> Poor as they are, her linguistic skills, or lack thereof, would have stopped her from graduating high school if she went to a decent private school. There are kids half her age who could massacre her in a debate. Isn’t it just amazing that this woman supposedly studied English lit in college? Well, at least I don’t have to ask why she dropped out.
> 
> Here’s how someone who actually graduated speaks.


OT, but i like that channel a lot. She is one of the most articulate YTers, has an outstanding vocabulary, and displays extensive historical knowledge and sewing skills. 
And I doubt Chantal could follow one of her vids unless she were rewarded with a box of free dumpster snacks.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 5, 2019)

Chinny reviews food the same way Kailyn reviews makeup. They have the same half dozen words they use for everything, they can't describe anything past a shockingly basic level, and they love everything.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 5, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> View attachment 998870


I see no difference.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Nov 5, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> I see no difference.


So it’s not just me then...


----------



## welsho (Nov 5, 2019)

YourMommasBackstory said:


> Why is her face covered in sparkly sprinkling?


A lot of face sprays have sparkly shit in them now so not only do you glow from the spray, you also glisten. The sparkles make you think you're looking at a beautiful picture of a distant galaxy instead of a pock-marked moonface.


----------



## Gorl Talk (Nov 5, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> Please rate me MOTI.
> WHO THE FUCK EATS LIKE THIS!??
> 
> View attachment 998719


I recently watched a couple of her older mukbangs suggested to me by youtube. In one, from 2017 or so, she has the food perched on a box or something , even higher up than normal, enough so that she mentions it's an awkward placement. And yet nearly every bite she takes, she cranes her arm way up over her head, like shown in this photo. Like feeding herself from above. It's mesmerizing.

I'm just stunned by the number of times I've thought "never seen that before" about her various eating habits. Gotta dig up that video, I think you guys will think it's a (disgusting) hoot.

More on-topic, my favorite part of the snack box video was when she said the mango candy was mango flavored.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 5, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> Please rate me MOTI.
> WHO THE FUCK EATS LIKE THIS!??
> 
> View attachment 998719


----------



## thejackal (Nov 5, 2019)

"_the mango one is a mango flavored candy made from real mango_"

you lose brain cells watching this gorl.


----------



## JimmyHill'sBlarms (Nov 5, 2019)

AlabamaWhitman said:


> I thought you were joking about her saving the candy for later but no, she really sucked on it then re-wrapped it for later. Such a disgusting fucking freakshow smh



She has to save it for BiBi!


----------



## CHINARED (Nov 5, 2019)

Foodie Beauty Mukbang Highlights - Part 2
					

Hey! I also have Twitter, if you'd like to chat! Twitter → https://twitter.com/ThePettyKitten




					youtu.be
				




Ok yeah I still dont know how to post the link correctly 
Anyway...this is a good one IMO...shows how fukn nuts she truly is. Reason #768954


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Nov 5, 2019)

thejackal said:


> "_the mango one is a mango flavored candy made from real mango_"
> 
> you lose brain cells watching this gorl.



But do the snozzberries taste like snozzberries?


----------



## AbraCadaver (Nov 5, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> Poor as they are, her linguistic skills, or lack thereof, would have stopped her from graduating high school if she went to a decent private school. There are kids half her age who could massacre her in a debate. Isn’t it just amazing that this woman supposedly studied English lit in college? Well, at least I don’t have to ask why she dropped out.
> 
> Here’s how someone who actually graduated speaks.


This woman isn’t farting and then laughing at said farts, I can’t understand a word she says


----------



## smallmilk (Nov 5, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> Please rate me MOTI.
> WHO THE FUCK EATS LIKE THIS!??
> 
> View attachment 998719


----------



## Gorl Talk (Nov 5, 2019)

(MUSHROOM BOURGUIGNONNE FETTUCCINE MUKBANG|CREEPY PASTA)

Ok, for those who are interested, I dug up that older video in which she feeds herself from above. Here and there in this 28-minute monstrosity there are a couple of "normal" bites, but otherwise every forkful is raised from her already chins-level plate and then ABOVE HER HEAD before the airplane goes into the hangar. Seriously, is this some sort of play-acting at being fed by Mommy? I've never seen anyone else do this, and I can't imagine it's comfortable or easy to do so, given the weight of her arms.

I think part of it is due to this meal being sloppy noodles* and it seeming perhaps more convenient or efficient to lower the dangling mass of food into her open mouth, rather than slurp them up. But I've seen her do this feeding-from-above maneuver in other videos as well. It's just super prominently on display here. I cannot imagine eating like this, and I mean that in like 6 different ways simultaneously. 

Other highlights of this video include an idiotic story about a dumb dream she definitely never actually had, and describing drinking out of a mug as "fancy." She gets openly mad at the pasta several times for not twirling obediently enough, and slowing down her eaiting. Also, as always, Chantal's fork is rarely empty, always pre-loaded for the next bite. The more I watch her do that, the more I think it indicates some kind of intense food anxiety, despite the huge portion in front of her. It's really kind of sad. Kind of.


*hereby petition to change her channel name to this


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Nov 5, 2019)

Gorl Talk said:


> (MUSHROOM BOURGUIGNONNE FETTUCCINE MUKBANG|CREEPY PASTA)
> 
> Ok, for those who are interested, I dug up that older video in which she feeds herself from above. Here and there in this 28-minute monstrosity there are a couple of "normal" bites, but otherwise every forkful is raised from her already chins-level plate and then ABOVE HER HEAD before the airplane goes into the hangar. Seriously, is this some sort of play-acting at being fed by Mommy? I've never seen anyone else do this, and I can't imagine it's comfortable or easy to do so, given the weight of her arms.
> 
> ...


Archive for future readers




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Nov 5, 2019)

smallmilk said:


> View attachment 999067


Exactly. Ppl like her and Amber tip their head back to get a handful of little bits of food all in their mouth at once, without dropping any. They can’t simply put one piece at a time in their mouth as it isn’t fast enough. They need to shove a handful in and not drop any precious morsels.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Nov 5, 2019)

Random Autism:
Why the fuck is her one cat named Bebejunes? Isn't that a baby company?
Also, she calls her boyfriend Bibi?

Unoriginal bitch.

eta

it's illegal you dumb bitch
i hope you get caught and upload it









						Is it a Crime to Dumpster Dive in Canada? - Toronto Defence Lawyers
					

It is not a crime to dumpster dive in Canada so long as the garbage that someone is going into is situated off of someone’s  private property.  The Supreme Court of Canada decided in R v Patrick, 2009 SCC 17 that individuals do not have a reasonable expectation of privacy in their garbage. The...




					www.torontodefencelawyers.com
				




I'm unoriginal too, cause I had a long day and can only think to call her a bitch
and we all know she is just mall dumpster diving


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Nov 5, 2019)

Gorl Talk said:


> (MUSHROOM BOURGUIGNONNE FETTUCCINE MUKBANG|CREEPY PASTA)
> 
> Ok, for those who are interested, I dug up that older video in which she feeds herself from above. Here and there in this 28-minute monstrosity there are a couple of "normal" bites, but otherwise every forkful is raised from her already chins-level plate and then ABOVE HER HEAD before the airplane goes into the hangar. Seriously, is this some sort of play-acting at being fed by Mommy? I've never seen anyone else do this, and I can't imagine it's comfortable or easy to do so, given the weight of her arms.
> 
> ...







Also, does Jabba remind anyone else of Big Bertha?


----------



## dismissfrogs (Nov 5, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Also, does Jabba remind anyone else of Big Bertha?
> View attachment 999254



Big Bertha has more control in how much she eats.


----------



## Painted Pig (Nov 5, 2019)

Beluga said:


> Archive of *TRYING TREATS SUBSCRIPTION BOX! INTERNATIONAL SNACK BOX*
> View attachment 998692


just noticed a tic at 8:48 after she eats an entire chip in one bite.


----------



## Strine (Nov 6, 2019)

Her food "reviews" are great. Remember like a month ago when she tried to review some tripe she was eating, and she couldn't think of any adjective except "savoury"? So, she just said it was savoury six times, and then changed the subject. Classic.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Nov 6, 2019)

Strine said:


> Her food "reviews" are great. Remember like a month ago when she tried to review some tripe she was eating, and she couldn't think of any adjective except "savoury"? So, she just said it was savoury six times, and then changed the subject. Classic.



Her review today of the chocolate chip cookie was my favorite. "It's really good. It tastes like....a chocolate chip cookie."


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 6, 2019)

A couple of comments from her spaghetti horror show/mukbang, there’s no room for negativity people! If you ain’t ass kissing your comment goes missing.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 6, 2019)

I wonder how much deleting comments affects ad revenue. Youtube is known to swallow and kiss the tip when it comes to advertisers, especially the big ones. Wouldn’t deleting comments en masse flag her as a problematic channel?


----------



## Beluga (Nov 6, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 999523
> View attachment 999524
> 
> A couple of comments from her spaghetti horror show/mukbang, there’s no room for negativity people! If you ain’t ass kissing your comment goes missing.


Whenever you feel sorry or pity for Chantal and her life/situation, remember these comments. This woman has never learnt to face even the slightest criticism. So what does she do? She lets her real self shine and acts like the bitchy, narcissistic, entitled cunt that she is. This is why she has nobody left in her life apart from 5 people (and I'm being generous here). Nobody in their sane mind could ever stand being close to a woman who, if you dared to say something vaguely negative to her, will tell you to fuck off. Well Chantal, you got what you wished. Enjoy the rest of your (admittedly short) sad and lonely life.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Nov 6, 2019)

CHINARED said:


> Foodie Beauty Mukbang Highlights - Part 2
> 
> 
> Hey! I also have Twitter, if you'd like to chat! Twitter → https://twitter.com/ThePettyKitten
> ...



The 3 little dots along the top of the reply box, click on them. The first choice is 'media' -click on that. Enter the URL code (copied from the 'share' tab on you-tube. Click continue & it will show up in your reply.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 6, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> Her review today of the chocolate chip cookie was my favorite. "It's really good. It tastes like....a chocolate chip cookie."


That is some Cooking with Jack level mushbrain.


Captain Ahab said:


> I wonder how much deleting comments affects ad revenue. Youtube is known to swallow and kiss the tip when it comes to advertisers, especially the big ones. Wouldn’t deleting comments en masse flag her as a problematic channel?


I don't know whether this has changed, but back when dislike ratings on a video were described as still being beneficial because it qualified as "engagement", comments were also considered engagement in the algorithm - the more the better, including replies to individual comments (meaning extensive in-fighting in comments was actually beneficial).

It's why I think ALR is far more clever than Chantal, as she lives the haydurs make you famous philosophy, and it pays off in ways she probably doesn't even anticipate. Chantal thinks she's so clever, and shoots herself in the foot constantly.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Nov 6, 2019)

She is just plain dumb. She took down what, half of her videos? Most of them being the most viewed videos, too. She took them down for moral reasons because she was fat/body positive, but isn't fat/body positive anymore and still hasn't unprivatized them. I'm sure that's great for her income.

She is morally against weight loss content, but had no intention of privating her meat-eating mukbangs when vegan. Makes sense.


----------



## juicywatermelon (Nov 6, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> Poor as they are, her linguistic skills, or lack thereof, would have stopped her from graduating high school if she went to a decent private school. There are kids half her age who could massacre her in a debate. Isn’t it just amazing that this woman supposedly studied English lit in college? Well, at least I don’t have to ask why she dropped out.
> 
> Here’s how someone who actually graduated speaks.



Most of the time, university graduates that majored in English do not talk like the woman, in the video, that you have linked. Though, they don't talk like Chantal either. 
I partially think the reason why Chantal dropped out of University was because she couldn't handle the criticism and judgement. Professors can be extremely brutal when it comes to marking your work, and we all know how Chantal reacts to criticism. If you can't handle criticism, then you can't improve. Hence, it feels like University was too difficult and demanding for Chantal. This is just purely speculation based on Chantal's behaviour as exhibited on youtube, so I could be way off here.

 Also, it's weird how her profile says that she is currently attending university:


----------



## clusterfuckk (Nov 6, 2019)

juicywatermelon said:


> Most of the time, university graduates that majored in English do not talk like the woman, in the video, that you have linked. Though, they don't talk like Chantal either.
> I partially think the reason why Chantal dropped out of University was because she couldn't handle the criticism and judgement. Professors can be extremely brutal when it comes to marking your work, and we all know how Chantal reacts to criticism. If you can't handle criticism, then you can't improve. Hence, it feels like University was too difficult and demanding for Chantal. This is just purely speculation based on Chantal's behaviour as exhibited on youtube, so I could be way off here.
> 
> Also, it's weird how her profile says that she is currently attending university:


The only way she is still attending Uni is if they are offering a BA in Jew tube mukbang creation....but then again, we stan a Mukbang Kween.


----------



## juicywatermelon (Nov 6, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> Please rate me MOTI.
> WHO THE FUCK EATS LIKE THIS!??
> 
> View attachment 998719



It's funny because you're supposed to eat that mix with a spoon, yet she's using her hands like they're chips. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure most of the things in the box (asides from the toffees and lays chips) are meant to be eaten with tea, yet she will probably devour all those biscuits in one sitting.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Nov 6, 2019)

juicywatermelon said:


> Most of the time, university graduates that majored in English do not talk like the woman, in the video, that you have linked. Though, they don't talk like Chantal either.
> I partially think the reason why Chantal dropped out of University was because she couldn't handle the criticism and judgement. Professors can be extremely brutal when it comes to marking your work, and we all know how Chantal reacts to criticism. If you can't handle criticism, then you can't improve. Hence, it feels like University was too difficult and demanding for Chantal. This is just purely speculation based on Chantal's behaviour as exhibited on youtube, so I could be way off here.
> 
> Also, it's weird how her profile says that she is currently attending university:


I certainly agree that she would never have taken criticism well and therefore would not have satisfactorily progressed. However, she's also lazy to a mind-numbing degree and, let's not forget, exceptionally exceptional. She's simply not a very intelligent person and that's only gotten worse since she's isolated herself. Her only human contact is with fellow exceptionals. She can't even go into public and see normal people doing normal things and not get the shifty eyes and throwing snarky remarks...or urinating in a public park path.


----------



## weaselhat (Nov 6, 2019)

juicywatermelon said:


> It's funny because you're supposed to eat that mix with a spoon, yet she's using her hands like they're chips. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure most of the things in the box (asides from the toffees and lays chips) are meant to be eaten with tea, yet she will probably devour all those biscuits in one sitting.


because of her shit reviews I looked up some things she had and those 50/50 biscuit reviewers I found ALL say they had them with tea.  They also said the biscuits were different than they used to be and they didn’t like them as much with the new recipe.


----------



## juicywatermelon (Nov 6, 2019)

Chantal really has no logical reasoning. How can someone be this dumb? lol

Also, stores do donate their expired products, if they're a few days expired. Most of the food that isn't fit for human consumption gets donated to animals though. Like if an apple is partially rotten or bruised, then it gets donated because animals can eat it if you cut away the rotten bits. But, the really bad food products get thrown out in the dumpster, and Chantal wants to try donating that? Yeesh...


----------



## simulated goat (Nov 6, 2019)

Huh? Chantal thinks she can give scavenged food to a food bank? Even food banks (at least in the US) don't take leftover shit from regular citizens. Stores, restaurants, sure. The food has been legally handled and gone through proper storage and attention to expiry, etc. but just anyone off the street? LOL. God knows where that's been and even they won't risk food poisoning (or even real poisoning ala the tylenol case). As someone who volunteers at a food bank, I beg you, please don't even, Chantal. Dive plastic crap behind the dollar store, stock your bath with BBW seconds, but if you ain't gonna eat it yourself, don't dive for food like a Charlie Manson Angel.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Nov 6, 2019)

Chantal getting botulism, rabies or distemper would be a whole new level of ER visits and I’m here for it.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Nov 6, 2019)

juicywatermelon said:


> Chantal really has no logical reasoning. How can someone be this dumb? lol
> 
> Also, stores do donate their expired products, if they're a few days expired. Most of the food that isn't fit for human consumption gets donated to animals though. Like if an apple is partially rotten or bruised, then it gets donated because animals can eat it if you cut away the rotten bits. But, the really bad food products get thrown out in the dumpster, and Chantal wants to try donating that? Yeesh...


In typical Chantal fashion she has been dumpster diving exactly once and is now an expert and fuck all of you if you don't heed her infinite wisdom. She is so consistent.


----------



## BeautyParlourBeast (Nov 6, 2019)

Hmmmm? Accidental upload?


----------



## literally low-key (Nov 6, 2019)

She posted a video 10 minutes ago and then promptly removed it. The thumbnail was chantal in her car with a big plate of food in front of her face. How many mukbang days in a row has she had?
oops a moment too late.


----------



## navygreen (Nov 6, 2019)

She’s posted & removed it once again, with yet another thumbnail.... trying to choose the most presentable still, I guess?


----------



## BeautyParlourBeast (Nov 6, 2019)

And again...

Edit: Ninja’d.


----------



## Pineapple Fox (Nov 6, 2019)

navygreen said:


> She’s posted & removed it once again, with yet another thumbnail.... trying to choose the most presentable still, I guess?View attachment 999848



I like the way that piece of chicken subtly covers her chins and turkey neck, good choice Chantal


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Nov 6, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 999857



Archive of Archive: POPEYE'S VOODOO TENDERS MUKBANG 11/06/2019




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Nov 6, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 999857


Ah, Cuntal right off the bat. Promising. I bet she says that these Voodoo tenders taste spicy and that she didn't get enough sauce.


----------



## simulated goat (Nov 6, 2019)

I guess the feeders are jacking to Popeye's this week.

Just realized the tray going over the top of the wheel is as perhaps much preference as necessity. She doesn't seem to be that much higher than her table in the home shots either. All the better to crane that sweet dopamine in, baby.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Nov 6, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> Ah, Cuntal right off the bat. Promising. I bet she says that these Voodoo tenders taste spicy and that she didn't get enough sauce.


Close, she says that she expected them to taste like sweet chili but they actually tasted "uh... *mouth noises* I dunno... *mouth noises" it's different."

Also she REEEEEEs about people commenting on her usage of the food tray at about 17 minutes in.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Nov 6, 2019)

simulated goat said:


> Huh? Chantal thinks she can give scavenged food to a food bank? Even food banks (at least in the US) don't take leftover shit from regular citizens. Stores, restaurants, sure. The food has been legally handled and gone through proper storage and attention to expiry, etc. but just anyone off the street? LOL. God knows where that's been and even they won't risk food poisoning (or even real poisoning ala the tylenol case). As someone who volunteers at a food bank, I beg you, please don't even, Chantal. Dive plastic crap behind the dollar store, stock your bath with BBW seconds, but if you ain't gonna eat it yourself, don't dive for food like a Charlie Manson Angel.



Yeah, I have volunteered at food banks in Ontario on and off since high school and she's a fucking nut if she thinks they want dumpster food. They get DAILY deliveries of Starbucks and/or Tim Hortons (pastries, pre-made sandwiches, etc), as well as from local bakeries, restaurants, and grocery stores. What a dumb idea.


----------



## Gawdamit (Nov 6, 2019)

I'd laugh if she fell in a dumpster and couldn't get out


----------



## Whatthefuck (Nov 6, 2019)

Gawdamit said:


> I'd laugh if she fell in a dumpster and couldn't get out


As amusing as it would be with the pathetic creature that is Peetz filming then trying to help, it would fall on the good folks of Canada to pay for her rescue.


----------



## CHINARED (Nov 6, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> The 3 little dots along the top of the reply box, click on them. The first choice is 'media' -click on that. Enter the URL code (copied from the 'share' tab on you-tube. Click continue & it will show up in your reply.


Thank you...And dear Lord in todays video her clothes (well top) is filthy looking and I noticed a stain in the (her right) inner sleeve.  Shes such a vile. That opening scene is scary horrific


----------



## clusterfuckk (Nov 6, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> As amusing as it would be with the pathetic creature that is Peetz filming then trying to help, it would fall on the good folks of Canada to pay for her rescue.


Sweet justice to that would be them sending her the bill after. It has been done to people doing stupid shit and using up emergency resources.


----------



## simulated goat (Nov 6, 2019)

I know she's changeable as the wind  and this is a phase, but like the diet ghost dude this is one of the more entertaining timelines she could pick to display. The whole scenario of a filmed chantal in black clothes and untied sneakers waddling slowly and with determination towards a giant mall dumpster just reduces me to tears of joy.


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Nov 6, 2019)

Kamov Ka-52 said:


> Archive of Archive: POPEYE'S VOODOO TENDERS MUKBANG 11/06/2019
> View attachment 999862


Wait, did this dumb bitch just tell another tragic news story but indicate that the reason a person died was because Popeye's added pickles to their sandwich? Well I am glad she can make money from this. Depravity at its finest, folks.


----------



## GremlinKween (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Ellana (Nov 6, 2019)

The absolute state of that tray. If you look closely you can see an old stain. Yummm those droppings make the food look even more delicious!









Also note the weird jump cut at 16:47. Chantal #spons by Popeyes!


----------



## thejackal (Nov 6, 2019)

Spoiler: Boner Fuel for the Feeders









Imagine your fetish is watching someone eat themselves to death.   WTF!


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Nov 6, 2019)

I hate myself so here we go...

- Cunty disclaimer telling you that her ever increasing weight is none of your business.
- She's bigger than ever.
- "Hey HEY HEY hey hey" Much excitement over her greasy mountain of food.
- As usual she has multiple dipping sauces. It's not a Chantal video without at least 3 dipping sauces.
- "I got an extra side" Of course you did.
- She likes Popeye's coleslaw because it tastes like dill. What a goldmine of information.
- She's tasting the tender and CHRIST ON THE CROSS THAT JAW CLICKING!
- "I actually expected it to taste like... I dunno." Again, what a goldmine of information.
- "I love my job." Do you love being immobile as well? Do you love sleeping with a CPAP machine?
- Bitch is taking a long time to tell a boring story about a news article that can be summed up with 2 sentences. It's about a Popeye's sandwich, and she declares, "As much as I love food... I've never been that hyped... over anything." Says the obeast who had an orgasm after biting into a chicken tender.
- The article mentions how someone was stabbed over a sandwich. I'm a bit surprised that Chantal's name wasn't in that news headline.
- "Pickles on a chicken sandwich, I'm telling you..." Telling us what? Do you like them or not?
- Her phone is making a shit ton of noise. "Sorry guize, that was my doctor's office." *She still claims to be having surgery on the 20th*, but not weight loss! It's a hysterectomy, but it's a "worse case scenario" thing, so she doesn't even have her story straight for her fake surgery.
- She claims that a week before she needs to come off blood thinners and "start an injection one instead", so she's technically not coming off of them? Then she says, "They're expensive needles, but they're giving me samples which is good!" What the hell?
- She'll be getting there at 9:30am for an INR test.
- She says the clots in her lungs, according to the doctors, are due to her ovarian cysts. That's the lie you're going with, gorl?
- She ordered dumpster diving equipment. "You gotta really get in there sometimes."
- "I'm a bigger person but if need be I'll get in a dumpster!" And then you won't be able to get out.
- She ordered a step stool, a "grabber", and hand sanitizer. Why not disposable gloves and proper boots? Oh, that's right, you're too fat.
- She's trying to convince Peetz/James to go so he'll film.
- "I haven't donated any food from the dumpster." She said she watched another YouTuber find perfectly good bread in the dumpster, and that waste makes her angry (you know, like all that fruit she wastes every single time she starts a new diet). _If it was in the dumpster it was there for a reason. _But if you're so certain it's fine then you should have no issue eating it yourself.
- She's pissy about the criticism of her tray. Most people don't need one because they're not gigantic toddlers. And perhaps viewers would care more about seeing the food if you actually reviewed it.
- "I was hungry, no breakfast ... up really early" My ass.
- She's vlogging later with Peetz.
- She recommends the new tenders because of the "sweet heat" flavor. No other reason. Doesn't talk about why you should get the fries, the coleslaw, the biscuits, the multiple cups of dipping sauces, doesn't talk about spices or textures... her feeble attempts at pretending to be a food reviewer are painfully boring. She said she's a mukbanger while defending her filthy little highchair tray, and the mukbang community isn't known for reviewing food. Once again Chantal is trying to be two things at once and fails miserably at both.

Edited to avoid redundancy.


----------



## Ellana (Nov 6, 2019)

The reupload lbwas due to a technical issue.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Nov 6, 2019)

Does this look like the face of mercy to you?


----------



## Beluga (Nov 6, 2019)

Why does she always eat food that look so unappetizing? Is that some kind of weird criteria she has? If it looks good, she ain't gonna eat it, it needs to be all sloppy and sad looking. 

Gurls I have to say that I kind of hate you. At first I hadn't even noticed her jaw clicking. Then, somebody here pointed it out and boy oh boy that was the point of no return. I now physically shudder more because of her jaw than her inhaling food.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Nov 6, 2019)

Ellana said:


> The absolute state of that tray. If you look closely you can see an old stain. Yummm those droppings make the food look even more delicious!
> View attachment 999893
> View attachment 999894
> View attachment 999901
> Also note the weird jump cut at 16:47. Chantal #spons by Popeyes!


Don'tcha know, she's saving those droppings for Bibi TEE-HEE!

Edit:


BhertMern said:


> She claims that a week before she needs to come off blood thinners and "start an injection one instead".


Wait, wait, hold up, is she saying that she'll still be on blood thinners when the surgery date rolls around? Or am I misreading that?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 6, 2019)

Mukbangs are not supposed to be cringy or disgusting. It’s western youtubers who ruined it. Initially, mukbangs were just a way for Asian social re.tards to feel less alone. No one ever said you had to be as gross as possible. Maybe if you had anything interesting to say you wouldn’t need to fill the void with your nasty eating. Stop blaming the genre for your bad choices.


----------



## marjoram (Nov 6, 2019)

If Chinny wants to talk about current news stories she should have went with T-Shirt the bear in Lake Tahoe, who got stuck in a dumpster and needed the police to help get him out....
Tho I totally believe Chinny would knife someone for fast food....


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Nov 6, 2019)

BhertMern said:


> - She says the clots in her lungs, according to the doctors, are due to her ovarian cysts. That's the lie you're going with, gorl?


Why is that so important to her make everyone believe that cysts caused clots?
It matters if you don't want to have clots. Once you got one it doesnt matter and doesn't make your situation better - i've got a ticking bomb in your vessle and you should prey it won't block your blood vessle.
It won't make her less fat in our eyes. She had literally years to get rid of cysts, but she hated western medicine and wanted to cure herself by eating grapes.


----------



## Painted Pig (Nov 6, 2019)

tax fraud saga??


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 6, 2019)

Ah I can’t wait to see how she spins the tale of her “surgery” this month after binging on tons of junk and gaining another baby elephants worth of fat on her body. No amount of video clips with a hospital bracelet on will convince me that the medical staff are okay with this


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 6, 2019)

re: taxes, techincally she can write off the food as a business expense, I guess. OtHeR YoTubErS dO iT

lol at the image of her waddling into HR Block with a shoebox 18 gallon storage bin full of fast food receipts


----------



## A borscht-on (Nov 6, 2019)

"_I'm a bigger person, so..."_

You are a "bigger" person? Bigger? Than what? A brontosaurus? El Capitan? The Great Pyramid of Giza? Russia? Jupiter?

No need for comparitives here, Chantal, only superlatives. You are *the biggest *person.


----------



## Zenzu (Nov 6, 2019)

Someone asked her a couple months ago what BiBi thinks about her hanging around her Ex so much and her response was"he doesn't really watch my videos hehe"


----------



## Refrigerator Poet (Nov 6, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 1000008
> tax fraud saga??



Chantal, you know you don’t keep those receipts.  And even if you did, you probably wouldn’t know what to do with them anyway.  I’m not even 100% sold on you filing taxes ever in your life.

I’m also not buying the injectable blood thinners (Lovenox?).  I don’t think she could ever give herself shots, which is yet another reason the beetus is gonna get her.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Nov 6, 2019)

Refrigerator Poet said:


> Chantal, you know you don’t keep those receipts.  And even if you did, you probably wouldn’t know what to do with them anyway.  I’m not even 100% sold on you filing taxes ever in your life.
> 
> I’m also not buying the injectable blood thinners (Lovenox?).  I don’t think she could ever give herself shots, which is yet another reason the beetus is gonna get her.



I think Bibi has inejected blood thinners for her in the past.


----------



## Casket Base (Nov 6, 2019)

She took the trouble of cutting ~long layers~ into her hair but couldn't be bothered to shave down her bushy sideburns



These are my friends, see how they glisten


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Nov 6, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> As amusing as it would be with the pathetic creature that is Peetz filming then trying to help, it would fall on the good folks of Canada to pay for her rescue.


.

If my taxes can be useful for my fellow KFers entertainment...


Plus I rather pay for that and have a good laugh out of it, instead of her multiple ER and psych emerg visits.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Nov 6, 2019)

I love that people are actually entertaining the idea that she'd donate any food to anyone. Bitch gonna eat it.


----------



## Skin Fold Odor (Nov 6, 2019)

Bitch will rather donate both her kidneys and a lung before giving away food.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Nov 6, 2019)

Casket Base said:


> She took the trouble of cutting ~long layers~ into her hair but couldn't be bothered to shave down her bushy sideburns



She's an idiot for not only trying to layer her hair herself, but also for not realizing that layers do not really work or look good if you have very thin hair to begin with. She just ended up making herself look more bald.

I would think she would have learned that from the many tutorial hair cutting videos she watched to educate herself on the topic.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Nov 6, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> I love that people are actually entertaining the idea that she'd donate any food to anyone. Bitch gonna eat it.


Not if it’s healthy and low calorie!!! That’s for the poor !! She’s too good for that.


----------



## literally low-key (Nov 6, 2019)

Dipping her biscuits in ranch dressing. WTF! She's such a pig.


She's the big dipper.


----------



## Who Now (Nov 6, 2019)

I cannot stand the way she says "Popeyes". She adds an extra P that makes me want to slap her. It sounds like Pop Pies. Now, you will hear it too. 

Her "reviews" are so stupid "It tastes so good" "Its spicy" That really makes me know what it tastes like.

I'm surprised she admitted she has to bribe Peetz to go with her dumpstering. She always wants us to think he just loves her company, no matter what stupid shit she wants to do




wheelpower said:


> 10 bucks neither of them washed their hands after dumpster diving then digging into that pie



Let alone touching her hair and face like she does all the time



Captain Ahab said:


> Mukbangs are not supposed to be cringy or disgusting. It’s western youtubers who ruined it. Initially, mukbangs were just a way for Asian social re.tards to feel less alone. No one ever said you had to be as gross as possible



Exactly. And if you watch early mukbangs they are eating normal amounts and usually its home cooked healthy food, The point is to have company, not to get the feeders off or show how extreme you can eat. What a joke it has turned into.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Nov 6, 2019)

Who Now said:


> I cannot stand the way she says "Popeyes". She adds an extra P that makes me want to slap her. It sounds like Pop Pies. Now, you will hear it too.
> 
> Her "reviews" are so stupid "It tastes so good" "Its spicy" That really makes me know what it tastes like.
> 
> ...



To me its like she's saying "pupeyes" and I agree its fucking annoying


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Nov 6, 2019)

AlabamaWhitman said:


> To me its like she's saying "pupeyes" and I agree its fucking annoying


I believe it is a regional thing. It is yet another word that Canadians horrendously mispronounce.  Trust me, I know and it is insufferable.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Nov 6, 2019)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> I believe it is a regional thing. It is yet another word that Canadians horrendously mispronounce.  Trust me, I know and it is insufferable.



Hahahah. I'm Canadian and this is the first time I've heard it pronounced this way. Don't blame us all for Chantal being an illiterate moron.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Nov 6, 2019)

AlabamaWhitman said:


> Hahahah. I'm Canadian and this is the first time I've heard it pronounced this way. Don't blame us all for Chantal being an illiterate moron.


You're right lol, but I have noticed a lot of Canadians say "pup-eyes" instead of "pop-eyes" the same way many of them say "past-a" instead of "pah-sta". I've noticed it mainly in smug, waspy people much like our gorl.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Nov 6, 2019)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> You're right lol, but I have noticed a lot of Canadians say "pup-eyes" instead of "pop-eyes" the same way many of them say "past-a" instead of "pah-sta". I've noticed it mainly in smug, waspy people much like our gorl.



True! Though I think that one may be a legitimate regional difference in pronunciation. One that definitely isn't, though, is Chantals superiority complex on the pronunciation of "poutine" hehehhe


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Nov 6, 2019)

AlabamaWhitman said:


> True! Though I think that one may be a legitimate regional difference in pronunciation. One that definitely isn't, though, is Chantals superiority complex on the pronunciation of "poutine" hehehhe


Even French Canadians who are bilingual don't pronounce it that way because they know they would sound re.tarded. She does it because she wants everyone to think she can speak French, but in reality, knowing the names of different French dishes doesn't make you a cunning linguist.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 6, 2019)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> You're right lol, but I have noticed a lot of Canadians say "pup-eyes" instead of "pop-eyes" the same way many of them say "past-a" instead of "pah-sta". I've noticed it mainly in smug, *waspy *people much like our gorl.



OK I've seen this a few times here now, do, you guys know what "WASP" stands for?  White Anglo Saxon Protestant.  The term is usually meant to refer to wealthy Americans of British heritage that come from old money.

It's the furthest fucking thing from Chantal's white trash faux French family.   Words mean things.  Chantal is Canuck white trash, her and her family are not in any way "waspy".  FFS Chantal's mother was preggers with chantal when she was a teen.  If she came from a "wasp" family they'd have quietly gotten an abortion and never spoke of it again while having their attorney draft a NDA for the boyfriend that knocked her up.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Nov 6, 2019)

marjoram said:


> If Chinny wants to talk about current news stories she should have went with T-Shirt the bear in Lake Tahoe, who got stuck in a dumpster and needed the police to help get him out....
> Tho I totally believe Chinny would knife someone for fast food....


I fucking saw that story and Chinny was the first thing I thought about.
Eta: avoid double posting

Chantal wants everyone to think she is some eccentric French Canadian because she lives in a social housing dump that happens to be on the Quebec side of the Rideau. 
Us regular Canadians speak normal English, with the exception of East Coasters who use odd phrases and have a slang Irish/Scottish accent.
TLDR: Chantal is a re.tard


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Nov 6, 2019)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> Even French Canadians who are bilingual don't pronounce it that way because they know they would sound re.tarded. She does it because she wants everyone to think she can speak French, but in reality, knowing the names of different French dishes doesn't make you a cunning linguist.



I disagree...not that it matters but there is a definite Francophone pronunciation of "poutine". Chantal just pretends to use it.


----------



## SassyAndMorbidlyObese (Nov 6, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> I saw a new upload in my feed and thought it'd be instructive to compare Chantal's content to an identical format by a creator who isn't a waste of space:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I like Emmy, she has a charm about her and I find her videos relaxing.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Nov 6, 2019)

AlabamaWhitman said:


> I disagree...not that it matters but there is a definite Francophone pronunciation of "poutine". Chantal just pretends to use it.


There is definitely a French pronunciation, of course. But the intense emphasis she puts on the word when she uses it makes her look like a tryhard.


thejackal said:


> OK I've seen this a few times here now, do, you guys know what "WASP" stands for?  White Anglo Saxon Protestant.  The term is usually meant to refer to wealthy Americans of British heritage that come from old money.
> 
> It's the furthest fucking thing from Chantal's white trash faux French family.   Words mean things.  Chantal is Canuck white trash, her and her family are not in any way "waspy".  FFS Chantal's mother was preggers with chantal when she was a teen.  If she came from a "wasp" family they'd have quietly gotten an abortion and never spoke of it again while having their attorney draft a NDA for the boyfriend that knocked her up.


Thank you for clarifying that, I have always wondered what the acronym was. I always assumed WASP referred to any smarmy, self-righteous snobby cunt but I did not realize it had a specific definition.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Nov 6, 2019)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> There is definitely a French pronunciation, of course. But the intense emphasis she puts on the word when she uses it makes her look like a tryhard.


The way Chinny pronounces Poutine sounds idiotic when you don’t have a French accent.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Nov 6, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 1000008
> tax fraud saga??



liar, there's no way in hell she does her taxes. between it and her domestic situation with bibi, theres no way shed get shit back. or if she does, theres no way she mentions YouTube,

I wish we knew how much money Bibi made.



SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> re: taxes, techincally she can write off the food as a business expense, I guess. OtHeR YoTubErS dO iT
> 
> lol at the image of her waddling into HR Block with a shoebox 18 gallon storage bin full of fast food receipts



I want a mukbang of her eating the receipts. Why not.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Nov 6, 2019)

It seems that Chinny has paid a visit to the Mandarin: the trashiest Chinese buffet in Ontario. Can anyone spot the plant-based, micronutrient rich choices?


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Nov 6, 2019)

thejackal said:


> OK I've seen this a few times here now, do, you guys know what "WASP" stands for?  White Anglo Saxon Protestant.  The term is usually meant to refer to wealthy Americans of British heritage that come from old money.
> 
> It's the furthest fucking thing from Chantal's white trash faux French family.   Words mean things.  Chantal is Canuck white trash, her and her family are not in any way "waspy".  FFS Chantal's mother was preggers with chantal when she was a teen.  If she came from a "wasp" family they'd have quietly gotten an abortion and never spoke of it again while having their attorney draft a NDA for the boyfriend that knocked her up.




Thanks for being the one to clarify, lol.

Also: If she's as French as she tries to imply (not unreasonable for that region) she's got a Catholic background and would vigorously object to being labeled anything "anglo". Even if her heredity is technically Anglo-Saxon.

So... She's white. One out of four.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Nov 6, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 999857


Pretty ironic that the nurse from her doctors office called as she was stuffing her face at Popeye's.
Sure, no one on the medical team is concerned over her weight, or her massive weight gain since August.

She said it's a beautiful day, so no exercise? Didn't this doctor tell her back in August to prepare for her October surgery by eating better, losing some weight & walking? But now months later & another 30+ pounds of fat -the doctor is just fine with her & never mentioned weight?
C'mon. This is a real doctor, correct? Not sure why she needs more info on prepping for surgery since she still has the print outs from the last time. Also no talk of who will be taking care of her since Bibi already took his vacation the last time. Wondering who will be assigned to bring her mountains of food.

And what a great food review. I still have no idea what this food tastes like, & because I saw her shoving it in her mouth, never will.

I'm definitely looking forward to the dumpster diving. Mainly I'm hoping for some animal to jump out at her, or her falling into one. That would be fun.
Well, at least Peetz gets a meal (although I think she pays all the time just to have him around).

Not sure how she plans to film in the car when her tray won't even fit at the top of the steering wheel. She's dangerously close to not being able to fit behind it anymore. Another couple trips to Popeye's & Arby's should do it.

Countdown to (fake) surgery: 14 days


----------



## thejackal (Nov 6, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> Thanks for being the one to clarify, lol.
> 
> Also: If she's as French as she tries to imply (not unreasonable for that region) she's got a Catholic background and would vigorously object to being labeled anything "anglo". Even if her heredity is technically Anglo-Saxon.
> 
> So... She's white. One out of four.



The best pop culture reference I could give might be Mad Men.  Roger Sterling for example.  The acronym has taken on a negative connotation (think "stuck up") but the sort of reserved elegance associated (optimistically of course) with the wealthy old money protestants of New England was originally aspirational.

anyways back to the fatty.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Nov 6, 2019)

navygreen said:


> She’s posted & removed it once again, with yet another thumbnail.... trying to choose the most presentable still, I guess?View attachment 999848







Chantal is ready for ‘Murican thanksgiving with that butterball turkey of a fist. It looks like a chubby baby or something, jfc.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Nov 6, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> View attachment 1000350
> 
> Chantal is ready for ‘Murican thanksgiving with that butterball turkey of a fist. It looks like a chubby baby or something, jfc.


How much do you wanna bet that Chinny's hand weighs more than an infant?


----------



## clusterfuckk (Nov 6, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> View attachment 1000350
> 
> Chantal is ready for ‘Murican thanksgiving with that butterball turkey of a fist. It looks like a chubby baby or something, jfc.


I’m blown away that there is no indication that an actual wrist exists there. It’s like cankles but hands.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Nov 6, 2019)

In the midwest we always called Popeyes, Pope, Yes! but we were being cheeky.


----------



## Lunachu (Nov 6, 2019)

I want to see a dumpster diving mukbang. Go on Chantal, show us how perfectly fit for consumption all that dumpster food is. You were going to foist it off on other people without them even knowing it came from a dumpster so it's no big deal right?


----------



## SassyAndMorbidlyObese (Nov 6, 2019)

Casket Base said:


> She took the trouble of cutting ~long layers~ into her hair but couldn't be bothered to shave down her bushy sideburns
> View attachment 1000118
> These are my friends, see how they glisten


Wow. Her ears have disappeared.


----------



## simulated goat (Nov 6, 2019)

SassyAndMorbidlyObese said:


> Wow. Her ears have disappeared.


Sucked into her gravitational field.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Nov 6, 2019)

SassyAndMorbidlyObese said:


> Wow. Her ears have disappeared.


The hair cut had nothing to do with that. They haven’t been seen since Lincoln.


----------



## SassyAndMorbidlyObese (Nov 6, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> The hair cut had nothing to do with that. They haven’t been seen since Lincoln.


I keep forgetting that they have been MIA for awhile now.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Nov 6, 2019)

Jabba says the buffet was $47 after tip. I wonder how much the tip was.


----------



## Casket Base (Nov 6, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Jabba says the buffet was $47 after tip. I wonder how much the tip was.



They either rang up her charge as three separate people or that is the proudest Chinese buffet on the North American continent.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Nov 6, 2019)

Lunachu said:


> I want to see a dumpster diving mukbang. Go on Chantal, show us how perfectly fit for consumption all that dumpster food is. You were going to foist it off on other people without them even knowing it came from a dumpster so it's no big deal right?



we demand a mookbinge in the dumpster itself


----------



## Jackisnotaname (Nov 7, 2019)

Chantal will start donating dumpster food right after she starts volunteering at an animal shelter or starting a vegan makeup company or establishing an animal rescue or climbs Mount Everest or whatever other grand project she announced she would start and then never mentioned again . For now the indigent hungry population of Canada is probably safe from garbage being delivered by an unwashed urine and feces soaked woman covered in cat hair on top of both recent and weeks old food stains.


----------



## A borscht-on (Nov 7, 2019)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> It seems that Chinny has paid a visit to the Mandarin: the trashiest Chinese buffet in Ontario. Can anyone spot the plant-based, micronutrient rich choices?
> View attachment 1000319


So...that's her plate of food, is it? I see what appears to be a chunk of sausage in the back; some shitty pan-fried perogies resting on a fresh human trachea; angel-hair pasta tossed in gravy; and double-glazed doughnut holes, all topped with black olives.

...which beautifully showcases exactly the sort of delightful culinary twists and turns our dear, discerning epicure would happily nosh on.  Mmm, mmm, mmm, _good!_


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Nov 7, 2019)

AlabamaWhitman said:


> I disagree...not that it matters but there is a definite Francophone pronunciation of "poutine". Chantal just pretends to use it.





clusterfuckk said:


> The way Chinny pronounces Poutine sounds idiotic when you don’t have a French accent.



I can confirm our gorl pronounces _poutine _as an english canadian trying to speak french. You can very clearly hear she’s not french at all.

Also, as a reminder:


Lisa Anna said:


> View attachment 994018
> *faire des bêtises = to misbehave*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dismissfrogs (Nov 7, 2019)

A borscht-on said:


> So...that's her plate of food, is it? I see what appears to be a chunk of sausage in the back; some shitty pan-fried perogies resting on a fresh human trachea; angel-hair pasta tossed in gravy; and double-glazed doughnut holes, all topped with black olives.
> 
> ...which beautifully showcases exactly the sort of delightful culinary twists and turns our dear, discerning epicure would happily nosh on.  Mmm, mmm, mmm, _good!_



I also assumed they were perogies, cause you know she's the idiot who goes to Chinese buffet and eats straight Western food.


----------



## letericajones (Nov 7, 2019)

I would pay to see someone open her car door, punch her in the face and grab her tray of food! She would scream, flail her butterball fists around. Wishful thinking.


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 7, 2019)

Less than two weeks until her “surgery” to go now kiwis!


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 7, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Jabba says the buffet was $47 after tip. I wonder how much the tip was.


How!? Chinese buffets are like $10.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Nov 7, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> How!? Chinese buffets are like $10.



Maybe they charge your food by the pound  Or, if they were smart, Chantal was charged for 3.


----------



## PatTraverse (Nov 7, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> How!? Chinese buffets are like $10.


Depends on the time of the day. I know that lunch is cheaper and it is like 15$ + tips.


----------



## ricecake (Nov 7, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> How!? Chinese buffets are like $10.


I've been to this particular chain twice. It's like $30 (CAD, so like $22 USD) and you can get alcohol.

I went years and years ago and it was decent for a Chinese buffet. I was particularly impressed by the desserts; most Chinese buffets just have some salmonella ridden soft serve machine but this had a Vegas buffet style dessert spread. Carving stations, seafood, definitely worth $30. 

I went back a couple years ago and it's total trash in that it's like any other Chinese buffet now except really expensive.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Nov 7, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> How!? Chinese buffets are like $10.


I can only comment on East Coast US Chinese/vague Asian buffets, but some can get pricey. One in my area is $35/person. It does have all you can eat sushi made to order, a grilling station, and usually has lobster or crab. Additionally, it has the usual plethora of  bland and generic "Chinese" food mass produced to satisfy most western palettes and a dessert bar with a chocolate fondue fountain set up that screams bacteria with all of the unattended children who stick their hands in it. Obviously we can see why AYCE appeals to Chinny, Big AL etc... On the plus side, she probably counts waddling back and forth from the buffet as exercise.


----------



## Strine (Nov 7, 2019)

thejackal said:


> OK I've seen this a few times here now, do, you guys know what "WASP" stands for?  White Anglo Saxon Protestant.  The term is usually meant to refer to wealthy Americans of British heritage that come from old money.
> 
> It's the furthest fucking thing from Chantal's white trash faux French family.   Words mean things.  Chantal is Canuck white trash, her and her family are not in any way "waspy".  FFS Chantal's mother was preggers with chantal when she was a teen.  If she came from a "wasp" family they'd have quietly gotten an abortion and never spoke of it again while having their attorney draft a NDA for the boyfriend that knocked her up.


I think you'll find that whatever the original connotations of the word, the white middle class (including its lower rungs) is usually white, Anglo-Saxon and Protestant to the same extent as the upper crust.

I've used the word several times; Chantal is WASPy, even if she's not actually a WASP.  She and her family love tacky LIVE LAUGH LOVE tchotchkes which are beloved of can-I-speak-to-the-manager-haircut WASPs. She has no connection to her French heritage apart from a surname.

Also, regarding the Catholicism: despite coming from a French Catholic background, she has related a story from her youth where she went to mass at a French church, then understood nothing (even though she claims to speak French). She also said she got dirty looks from the old women there, which in her eggplant head is because she hates everybody but herself, but in actuality was because she was taking the Eucharist unshriven. She has not undergone the sacraments of initiation in Catholicism, because if she had, she would know that. I don't even know that she was baptised into Catholicism. She is, for all intents and purposes, a WASP.

Also, Canadian normies are the most prim, aggressively pleasant, sanctimonious, euphemism-obsessed WASPy people on the planet. I say WASP is as WASP does, in her case.


----------



## Ndnd (Nov 7, 2019)

ricecake said:


> I've been to this particular chain twice. It's like $30 (CAD, so like $22 USD) and you can get alcohol.
> 
> I went years and years ago and it was decent for a Chinese buffet. I was particularly impressed by the desserts; most Chinese buffets just have some salmonella ridden soft serve machine but this had a Vegas buffet style dessert spread. Carving stations, seafood, definitely worth $30.
> 
> I went back a couple years ago and it's total trash in that it's like any other Chinese buffet now except really expensive.



Sweet Jebus.  I haven’t been to Mandarin in over a decade, but their prices have really skyrocketed, and Chantal likely went to one of the locations with the $1 surcharge.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Nov 7, 2019)

letericajones said:


> I would pay to see someone open her car door, punch her in the face and grab her tray of food! She would scream, flail her butterball fists around. Wishful thinking.


If it was a homeless person it would be like everything has come full circle.

please let this happen.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 7, 2019)

I really want to say "why bother with a buffet if you have $26" but the answer is always quantity with Chinny. $26 would feed two people at my local noodle and dumpling place, where everything is handmade and fresh. But that same $26 probably got her at least three plates of shitty food that has been parked below a hot lamp for God knows how long, so clearly she did the right thing.


----------



## Beluga (Nov 7, 2019)

Strine said:


> I've used the word several times; Chantal is WASPy, even if she's not actually a WASP.  She and her family love tacky LIVE LAUGH LOVE *tchotchkes* which are beloved of can-I-speak-to-the-manager-haircut WASPs.


I have no idea what that word means but I'm glad I learn it. And they say the Farms are useless...

I think I've had a career changing idea for any mukbanger and Chantal in particular: I want to see a mukbang in first POV. Chantal please buy yourself a GoPro, strap it on your head and show us what you've got. Although I'm not sure the strap would be big enough to encompass your four chins and huge melon head, but still.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 7, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> I’m blown away that there is no indication that an actual wrist exists there. It’s like cankles but hands.


I find Cankles and those "hists" more disturbing than extra chins, personally. Except when I see hambeast faces in profile. Both Chantal and Amber look like extreme flat faced cats when they turn to the side, and it is horrible.


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Nov 7, 2019)

Beluga said:


> I have no idea what that word means but I'm glad I learn it. And they say the Farms are useless...
> 
> I think I've had a career changing idea for any mukbanger and Chantal in particular: I want to see a mukbang in first POV. Chantal please buy yourself a GoPro, strap it on your head and show us what you've got. Although I'm not sure the strap would be big enough to encompass your four chins and huge melon head, but still.


She would make bank reacting to her own garbage or having Bibi do it. Money!


----------



## GinnyPotter (Nov 7, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> I find Cankles and those "hists" more disturbing than extra chins, personally. Except when I see hambeast faces in profile. Both Chantal and Amber look like extreme flat faced cats when they turn to the side, and it is horrible.


I don't understand how you loose weight in your hands. 

There hands are basically balloons filled with cottage cheese. So you just eat better, exercise and the fat just melts away? I just don't get it. Wouldn't you have a bunch of loose skin just dripping off your hand like a melted icecream cake?

These are the questions that keep me up at night. 

I've seen a lot of My 600 lb life, but I don't think I've seen hands so fat they have no wrists, at least not to the extent of Chantel or Amber. 

The human body is so interesting. Fat distribution is so fasinating to me.


----------



## DongMiguel (Nov 7, 2019)

So, wait, did she hit up the Chinese buffet the same day she ate a sizable Popeyes meal? 

Jesus...


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Nov 7, 2019)

DongMiguel said:


> So, wait, did she hit up the Chinese buffet the same day she ate a sizable Popeyes meal?



She doesn't even eat smart. You're supposed to eat at most a light breakfast, like a cup of cereal, to keep your stomach from shrinking. Filling up on water is another good tactic. 

Other buffet tactics are going in wearing loose pants and a comfortable top, opting for meat versus salad or carbs, and if you want to be a cheapass/sneak, line your purse with plastic and plop food in there for later.

Did she even eat more than one plate? I could see her going there, wasting that money and just getting one plate, then patting herself on the shoulder (cause her paws won't reach her back) for it.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Nov 7, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> She doesn't even eat smart. You're supposed to eat at most a light breakfast, like a cup of cereal, to keep your stomach from shrinking. Filling up on water is another good tactic.


If Chantal slept and woke up at normal human hours and practiced good habits she wouldn't look like this:







hambeerlyingnreed said:


> Other buffet tactics are going in wearing loose pants and a comfortable top, opting for meat versus salad or carbs, and if you want to be a cheapass/sneak, line your purse with plastic and plop food in there for later.


At Chantal's size there's no such thing as loose and comfy clothing. I wouldn't put it past her to sneak food out, but people that massive aren't capable of being sneaky, and the mental image is entertaining. She would struggle just to get one of her overstuffed paws into a purse (not to mention having to navigate her huge arms around the fat stacked on her torso), and her breathing would increase heavily from the effort. If she tried to sneak food everyone within a 20 foot radius would be able to see and hear it. Then we'd get some awful story time about how everyone in the restaurant angrily glared at her as she gently and quietly placed an after dinner mint into her bag.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 7, 2019)

LMAO @ using strategies to get the most out of buffet dining. But then I don't eat at buffet places often anyway. Chantal doesn't need to keep her stomach from shrinking as that ship has sailed.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Nov 7, 2019)

She’s so loud, obnoxious and without any proper manner that I doubt she would sneak out food. She would grab a full plate and tee-hee her way out. Anyone trying to stop her would be ruled out fatphobic and being told to fuck off.


----------



## Nachtalb (Nov 7, 2019)

Chinny doesn't have the confidence to do that. She only acts tough online.I mean c'mon,she get's shifty eyes even in her own car.How insecure can one possibly be?


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Nov 7, 2019)

BhertMern said:


> She would struggle just to get one of her overstuffed paws into a purse (not to mention having to navigate her huge arms around the fat stacked on her torso), and her breathing would increase heavily from the effort. If she tried to sneak food everyone within a 20 foot radius would be able to see and hear it. Then we'd get some awful story time about how everyone in the restaurant angrily glared at her as she gently and quietly placed an after dinner mint into her bag.


She could sneak some tupperware in and out within her folds. As an added bonus they'd keep the food nice and warm for the car ride home too TEE-HEE!


----------



## Sham (Nov 7, 2019)

LavenderLiquor said:


> I don't understand how you loose weight in your hands.
> 
> There hands are basically balloons filled with cottage cheese. So you just eat better, exercise and the fat just melts away? I just don't get it. Wouldn't you have a bunch of loose skin just dripping off your hand like a melted icecream cake?
> 
> ...



I read once that we have a finite amount of fat cells that grow and shrink as you gain and lose weight, instead of melting away or whatever. I've never seen a bunch of loose skin on a hand before though. Maybe she would just end up looking like an old person with wrinkly paper skin hands if Chinny ever lost her fat baby hands and hists.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Nov 7, 2019)

So lyfeofafreespirit did her react to Foodie Beauty Popeyes mukbang..,I can’t with her. And all the snickering and Peter Monn fan shit.  Why am I starting to hate the reaction channels more than our gorl Chinny ?? They all seem super awful. Someone please recommend me the ones you can tolerate.  Help ... Oh and off topic but on topic anyone see the little drama with MFW and Yabba  (YouTube Underground) and then Clotso slide in to make comments about Yabba ? This is getting ridiculous!!  Anyway they are all fat sooooo what ?


----------



## Sham (Nov 7, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> So lyfeofafreespirit did her react to Foodie Beauty Popeyes mukbang..,I can’t with her. And all the snickering and Peter Monn fan shit.  Why am I starting to hate the reaction channels more than our gorl Chinny ?? They all seem super awful. Someone please recommend me the ones you can tolerate.  Help ...


 Yeah, I agree. She's boring as hell, always going off on random asides during her reaction, and laughing for ten minutes at stupid shit. I like Dani Suze. She goes hard on the cows and offers smart, well thought out opinions. I also like On Program Situation; I find her funny, although she's too nice, especially to Amber.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Nov 7, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> So lyfeofafreespirit did her react to Foodie Beauty Popeyes mukbang..,I can’t with her. And all the snickering and Peter Monn fan shit.  Why am I starting to hate the reaction channels more than our gorl Chinny ?? They all seem super awful. Someone please recommend me the ones you can tolerate.  Help ...



Off topic, but ugh to Peter Monn and his fans. His schtick got old FAST.


----------



## wheelpower (Nov 7, 2019)

uhhh binge eating is exactly what you've been doing......


----------



## Viridian (Nov 7, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> View attachment 1001342
> uhhh binge eating is exactly what you've been doing......



Who does Cuntal think she's fooling with her "I haven't gained weight" claim? She posts regular videos showcasing her ever-increasing girth. She can shoop her photos but she doesn't seem to have figured out video filters, so anyone with eyes can see she's gained _at least_ 30-40 pounds in the past couple months of constant binging. So she's not fooling her viewers, and she's certainly not fooling her doctors (which is why she's never having that surgery she keeps lying about). Is she even fooling herself?


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 7, 2019)

This is the saddest looking chimichanga I've ever seen. I don't understand her insistence on eating at gross chain restaurants. It isn't like she lives in the middle of nowhere. There have to be interesting local places she could eat at, instead of some fucked up Texas themed shithole.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 7, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> I don't understand her insistence on eating at gross chain restaurants.



Look at her






She's gross. She eats gross food.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Nov 7, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> This is the saddest looking chimichanga I've ever seen. I don't understand her insistence on eating at gross chain restaurants. It isn't like she lives in the middle of nowhere. There have to be interesting local places she could eat at, instead of some fucked up Texas themed shithole.
> View attachment 1001365


That looks like literal dog food.

Who is she taking on all these dinners out? Peetz?


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Nov 7, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> So lyfeofafreespirit did her react to Foodie Beauty Popeyes mukbang..,I can’t with her. And all the snickering and Peter Monn fan shit.  Why am I starting to hate the reaction channels more than our gorl Chinny ?? They all seem super awful. Someone please recommend me the ones you can tolerate.  Help ...


Mainly I've been watching Charlie Gold, quite frankly, I find her the least insufferable lmao. I find that most reaction channels are desperate to find the moral high ground over the channels they react to. All of them seem to say "hey, look at me! I am a better person than so and so!". It is honestly pathetic, considering who their competition is haha.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Nov 7, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> View attachment 1001342
> uhhh binge eating is exactly what you've been doing......


When a person eats 6000+ calories a day at multiple chain/fast food restaurants and doesn't show any desire nor common sense to moderate themselves, where exactly does the binge begin or end? By our estimation, she has been on one long binge since before her 1st verkackte surgery date. The scale and our eyes don't lie. Chintal, however, does.


----------



## wheelpower (Nov 7, 2019)

Her meal at Lonestar was 980 calories. This doesn't include the multiple refills of chips and salsa pictured above. Yes definitely not bingeing or gaining....sure jan


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 7, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> Her meal at Lonestar was 980 calories. This doesn't include the multiple refills of chips and salsa pictured above. Yes definitely not bingeing or gaining....sure jan
> 
> View attachment 1001442


Man... imagine wasting 980 calories on a plate of dog food


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Nov 7, 2019)

I’m horrified she says not to binge anymore. Which means she considers the gorgefest we’ve been seeing since her HAES phase started as normal eating.  

Imagine what a binge must look like?


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 7, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> Imagine what a binge must look like?



An ER visit over cheese diarrhea


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Nov 7, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> View attachment 1001365



Lol@ #spoiled. Chantal thinks she is "spoiled" to be ingesting this slop?

You could not pay me to eat that shit.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Nov 7, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> Her meal at Lonestar was 980 calories. This doesn't include the multiple refills of chips and salsa pictured above. Yes definitely not bingeing or gaining....sure jan
> 
> View attachment 1001442


Wait, she got a fucking chimichanga at Lonestar???? She could have gotten a grilled steak or chicken breast with a salad and veggies. I guarantee it would have cost less and been more appetising. I suppose I shouldn’t care or be surprised at this point. It’s like she looks at the menu for the absolute worst choice and places her order.


----------



## Botchy Galoop (Nov 7, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Pretty ironic that the nurse from her doctors office called as she was stuffing her face at Popeye's.
> Sure, no one on the medical team is concerned over her weight, or her massive weight gain since August.
> 
> She said it's a beautiful day, so no exercise? Didn't this doctor tell her back in August to prepare for her October surgery by eating better, losing some weight & walking? But now months later & another 30+ pounds of fat -the doctor is just fine with her & never mentioned weight?
> ...


The instructions to walk are actually very important for a person with blood clots. It is imperative for anyone with a clotting disorder to be up and walking almost immediately after surgery to lessen the risk of throwing a fatal blood clot. I guess they want to be sure that she is building the stamina to be able to comply with the post op exercise.

Also, I'm assuming from the comments here that her surgery will supposedly be an abdominal surgery as opposed to intra-vaginal. With her size I don't suppose they would be able to do the surgery laparoscopically, but she will require a large incision. If that is the case, she is a great risk for a herniated incision due to her size. She will probably have to wear a binder to keep her guts from pushing out through her displace fat. That alone would take up enough canvas to sail a large ship.

All this assumes that there is actually going to be a surgery. I just can't imagine that a Dr. would perform this surgery on her with all the risk that she poses.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Nov 7, 2019)

As far as hands and loose skin, when you lose a significant amount of weight, the skin on your hands doesn’t sag per se; but it is slightly loose, I think it takes time to get the elasticity back and honestly age plays a factor so not looking good for Bozo’s Balloon animal.


----------



## PatTraverse (Nov 7, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> This is the saddest looking chimichanga I've ever seen. I don't understand her insistence on eating at gross chain restaurants. It isn't like she lives in the middle of nowhere. There have to be interesting local places she could eat at, instead of some fucked up Texas themed shithole.
> View attachment 1001365


To know good hidden gems you need to do research and have some good networking like coworkers and friends that recommend places to each other. Chantal is unemployed,  too lazy to do ANY form of research and she has no friends except for Rina that we see once in a blue moon and Peetz who only cares about comics and social justice.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Nov 7, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> View attachment 1001342
> uhhh binge eating is exactly what you've been doing......



Uhhh but she DID gain weight. When she weighed in before surgery at the hospital....didn’t she weigh 380-something? And she openly admitted she had gained weight. Did she forget?

Also the chimichanga is clearly burned. Chantal’s palate is trash.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Nov 7, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> View attachment 1001342
> uhhh binge eating is exactly what you've been doing......



She has a lot of nerve posting this. I guarantee she has no idea what restricting is. Or what feeling hungry is like. That is laughable. She is only familiar with the "binge" portion of the cycle. Fuck you Chantal.


----------



## Who Now (Nov 7, 2019)

She screwed herself. All this time she could have saved herself a lot of pain and recovery time if she had lost some weight. They may have decided she could have the lap surgery instead.  And with the delayed surgery, she would have even more time. I think she is underestimating just how uncomfortable she is going to be, even with the pain killers she is looking forward to.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 7, 2019)

I bet she is  excited to be bedridden because she expects a lot of attention from family and friends. I also think that she believes she will drop weight during recovery. It would require her to eat less, but maybe she thinks that will be easier when she is in miserable pain.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Nov 7, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> Also the chimichanga is clearly burned. Chantal’s palate is trash.



I bet it tastes, uhhhhh... crispy.


----------



## Strine (Nov 7, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> I bet it tastes, uhhhhh... crispy.


"[food in mouth] Mmmm *eyes roll* it's so savoury. So good. Mmmm. It tastes like... *bites, jaw clicks, retinas detach from violent eye roll* a chimichanga"


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Nov 8, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> She has a lot of nerve posting this. I guarantee she has no idea what restricting is. Or what feeling hungry is like. That is laughable. She is only familiar with the "binge" portion of the cycle. Fuck you Chantal.


You're forgetting her many fasts, though. You know. Those fasts that totally happened where she had nothing but water (and grapes) for days hours and hours.

Seriously though, this just takes me back to when she was ranting about a diet the doctor put her on and how it "felt like punishment". It's not even that food is a reward for her, it's that not indulging every passing craving is an actual _punishment._

The only restriction she's ever had to deal with is Popeye's being closed and her having to settle for KFC -- and then going to Popeye's the next day anyway. So brave. So inspirational.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Nov 8, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> I bet it tastes, uhhhhh... crispy.





Strine said:


> "[food in mouth] Mmmm *eyes roll* it's so savoury. So good. Mmmm. It tastes like... *bites, jaw clicks, retinas detach from violent eye roll* a chimichanga"



Slap me with the dumb/autistic ratings but you guys are the best. I hope we all move on to another heifer together when Jabba finally goes to the Arby's in Hell.


----------



## Strine (Nov 8, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> Slap me with the dumb/autistic ratings but you guys are the best. I hope we all move on to another heifer together when Jabba finally goes to the Arby's in Hell.


Don't worry gorl, if Chantal and ALR's haydurs have shown me one thing it's that there's no shortage of demented heifers who aren't afraid to debase themselves online. We'll be spoilt for choice for cows until kingdom come.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 8, 2019)

Youtube suggested this to  me (I'm a dumb bitch who likes dumb meme videos I'm sorry) and I spent the whole thing picturing Chinny and her $47 Chinese binge.


----------



## mook bongg chiken kween (Nov 8, 2019)

It is so sad that she thinks a few home-cooked meals will cancel out all the garbage she's been relentlessly shoving into her maw.

Cannot wait for her "one last" fast food review. I'm sure it'll be riveting.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 8, 2019)

Didn't she tell this exact lie last time she was supposed to have surgery? And than uploaded videos of her eating out a half dozen times?


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Nov 8, 2019)

mook bongg chiken kween said:


> View attachment 1001863
> 
> It is so sad that she thinks a few home-cooked meals will cancel out all the garbage she's been relentlessly shoving into her maw.
> 
> Cannot wait for her "one last" fast food review. I'm sure it'll be riveting.



OMG, her (fake) surgery is less than 2 weeks away!

I'm pretty sure she can gain at least another 10 pounds by then.

So, she's not seeing the medical team before surgery? No Anesthesiologist? He isn't concerned that she's fatter than last time? No one is concerned that she just has a serious infection? (her fake strep throat)

Boy, I never knew Canada was so hard up for patients.

Love how Chantal thinks cooking at home & eating enough for 4 will make a difference between surviving or dying on the operating table.
It's cute how clueless she is.

Countdown to (fake) surgery: 12 days


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 8, 2019)

Yes I’m sure she’s so nervous about her surgery 2 weeks in advance. I know some people do react that way but she’s been eating so much shit she probably won’t be nervous on the DAY knowing her.

Surgery can be scary, but she hasn’t given any indication she’s worried so far.


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 8, 2019)

Sham said:


> I read once that we have a finite amount of fat cells that grow and shrink as you gain and lose weight, instead of melting away or whatever. I've never seen a bunch of loose skin on a hand before though. Maybe she would just end up looking like an old person with wrinkly paper skin hands if Chinny ever lost her fat baby hands and hists.



I don't think that's quite right. While it is true that when a person loses weight their fat cells don't die or leave the body (they just shrink/deflate--liposuction is the only way to rid the body of fat cells _en masse_), the body can create new fat cells and it will exceed whatever its idea of a "finite" number is because an individual fat cell can only swell so much. 

That's why deathfats start having weird fatty deposits as the body is forced to create new fat cells at a more rapid rate than the natural cell turnover.


----------



## solidus (Nov 8, 2019)

Since Chantal seems to think her high school days were her glory days, I always like to think what her fellow class mates say about her:

“Remember Chantal Sarault?”

“Haha yes, why?”

“She’s another 200 pounds heavier and is on YouTube”

“Holy crap”

“Yep she literally eats for a living and has started doing dumpster diving”

“Well she always was fat and trash... so that makes sense”

Her life is so sad and laughable that she has to lie about her fake surgery just to be “interesting”. I can’t wait to see what excuse she comes up with this time in 14 days...


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Nov 8, 2019)

Having seen that photo of Chinny with her shirt pulled up to expose her stomachs 100lb ago, I refuse to believe any surgeon would contemplate slicing into that insane mound of abdominal fat for anything other than a super-emergency, do-or-die procedure. So as far as I'm concerned, this upcoming surgery is entirely fictional. Like the last.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Nov 8, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> You're forgetting her many fasts, though. You know. Those fasts that totally happened where she had nothing but water (and grapes) for days hours and hours.
> 
> Seriously though, this just takes me back to when she was ranting about a diet the doctor put her on and how it "felt like punishment". It's not even that food is a reward for her, it's that not indulging every passing craving is an actual _punishment._
> 
> The only restriction she's ever had to deal with is Popeye's being closed and her having to settle for KFC -- and then going to Popeye's the next day anyway. So brave. So inspirational.



Restriction can also refer to her going vegan/plant based and keto even though her doctors plan was low carb, the turned it into keto and with IF.  She's also done OMAD a few times.   Any diet that 'restricts' a food, be it animal products, dairy, carbs is considered 'restrictive'.


----------



## PotatoSalad4711 (Nov 8, 2019)

Comments from the latest community post:



Alright, which one of you did this?


----------



## AngelBitch (Nov 8, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Restriction can also refer to her going vegan/plant based and keto even though her doctors plan was low carb, the turned it into keto and with IF.  She's also done OMAD a few times.   Any diet that 'restricts' a food, be it animal products, dairy, carbs is considered 'restrictive'.


its cute you believe any of that really happened. Chantal lies. she couldn't exist on one meal a day, no matter how big it was, not did she ever stick to a keto or low carb diet. just as she's admitted she never stuck to vegan or plant based either. that was all for show.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Nov 8, 2019)

AngelBitch said:


> its cute you believe any of that really happened. Chantal lies. she couldn't exist on one meal a day, no matter how big it was, not did she ever stick to a keto or low carb diet. just as she's admitted she never stuck to vegan or plant based either. that was all for show.



Yes, I don't care what anyone says. You can't maintain a weight of "367 lbs" (lol) for three years by "restricting" yourself from anything. Even if she did cut out meat or dairy for awhile, she made it up in volume of other foods. She's never been restricted from food in her life.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 8, 2019)

Chantal has a code in her snack box “review” description to get 15% off your first box but it doesn’t even work. She doesn’t even intend to look into apparently lol


----------



## Who Now (Nov 8, 2019)

Here you go Chin. Made just for you for the holidays (From the Colbert show)


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 8, 2019)

this bitch really wrote a fucking novel


----------



## clusterfuckk (Nov 8, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 1002238View attachment 1002239View attachment 1002240View attachment 1002241
> 
> this bitch really wrote a fucking novel


Well this MAY apply to someone who actually has REAL and TRUE binge eating disorder but Chinny doesn't so its a moot point.
Also, you can eat what you want fatso, its the sheer AMOUNT of the food you are eating that is the real problem.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## thejackal (Nov 8, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 1002238View attachment 1002239View attachment 1002240View attachment 1002241
> 
> this bitch really wrote a fucking novel



What say you farmers, that's like US 8th grade writing level -- optimistically?  The logic is so dumb.  None of her conclusions follow from her arguments.  Google is a private fucking company.  If they wanted to ban all mukbangs tmr they could do it and it wouldn't be "discrimination" (FFS does she think there is a Canuck Constitution that guarantees the right to mukbang?) it would just be a private company making a business decision.

The rest of her arguments are similar.


----------



## eterna (Nov 8, 2019)

YourMommasBackstory said:


> View attachment 1002248



I don't follow Chantal as closely as some others (namely because her laugh makes me want to strangle kittens) but she certainly seems like the type to follow that by saying her weight is actually because of a hormonal or glandular problem that's super srs guise. Has she ever claimed as much?


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Nov 8, 2019)

eterna said:


> I don't follow Chantal as closely as some others (namely because her laugh makes me want to strangle kittens) but she certainly seems like the type to follow that by saying her weight is actually because of a hormonal or glandular problem that's super srs guise. Has she ever claimed as much?


she says that having a fast food is worth to be fat.
No mentions of hormonal problems, she said she was always fat and ate a lot.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 8, 2019)

eterna said:


> I don't follow Chantal as closely as some others (namely because her laugh makes me want to strangle kittens) but she certainly seems like the type to follow that by saying her weight is actually because of a hormonal or glandular problem that's super srs guise. Has she ever claimed as much?



The closest she gets is when she goes on and on about how as a child she soothed her worries with food.  She blames her mom.  She likes to retell this "foundational" story about one time when she was little and was having a bad day she found some potato chips and was immediately put into a better mood by stuffing her maw with greasy carbs.  The pattern has continued...

As @YourMommasBackstory posted she also has said on more than one occasion that a life without the pleasures of 5K calories a day isn't worth living and that being fat is "worth it" as long as she gets to eat all the tasty food.


----------



## eterna (Nov 8, 2019)

thejackal said:


> The closest she gets is when she goes on and on about how as a child she soothed her worries with food.  She blames her mom.  She likes to retell this "foundational" story about one time when she was little and was having a bad day she found some potato chips and was immediately put into a better mood by stuffing her maw with greasy and carbs.  The pattern has continued...



Makes sense. From what I've seen and read of Chantal she did come off like a prime candidate for someone who can't take responsibility for their own failings. Some fat people own up that they are fuck-ups with no self-control, while others like Chantal find a way to shift the blame anywhere but themselves. Was her mom supposedly abusive or does Chantal just pull the whole "my mom didn't instill the value of good nutrition in me as a child so now as a grown-ass woman I eat like an elephant"? 

I might have to learn more about Chantal since Amber is getting boring to me as of late.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 8, 2019)

eterna said:


> Makes sense. From what I've seen and read of Chantal she did come off like a prime candidate for someone who can't take responsibility for their own failings. Some fat people own up that they are fuck-ups with no self-control, while others like Chantal find a way to shift the blame anywhere but themselves. Was her mom supposedly abusive or does Chantal just pull the whole "my mom didn't instill the value of good nutrition in me as a child so now as a grown-ass woman I eat like an elephant"?
> 
> I might have to learn more about Chantal since Amber is getting boring to me as of late.



Chantal's mom had her when she was still a teen.  Chantal's biological dad is not in her life.  But Chantal has never claimed abuse.   I do get the impression that Chantal's mother was ill equipped to raise her and substituted food for parenting on many an occasion.  If Chantal was having a fit I'm sure her mom would give her food.  Or if she wanted Chantal to do something food was the reward.  A fucked up reward system but one that an adult should be able to confront and come to terms with at 400+ lbs and in and out of the ER and hospital at 34.

Chantal has also told us stories of her as "a wild headstrong teen" that slept with adult men, partied and drank and would use her mom's place as a flophouse in between parties.  At one point in her late teens Chantal was "homeless" as her mom kicked her out and Chantal joined some Canuck youth troupe.   But there's a gap in the story between her early 20s and now.  She rarely shares stories of her late 20s when presumably she met Bibi.  She says she worked at a medical place briefly but was fired for being too stupid basically.  Not sure what her other work history is.  I believe she might have worked some shitty retail job prior to the medical work.  

So yea, she's basically a NEET with major issues.


----------



## fatfuck (Nov 8, 2019)

Spoiler: yum















"bibi will love these" lmao. he won't even know there was a box.


----------



## peggyhillsdaughter (Nov 8, 2019)

YourMommasBackstory said:


> she says that having a fast food is worth to be fat.
> No mentions of hormonal problems, she said she was always fat and ate a lot.



She has mentioned hormonal problems before, it’s why she says she’s lost so much of her hair and I think she’s said it contributed to her issues with the cysts and how she now needs a hysterectomy.
...Supposedly


----------



## A borscht-on (Nov 8, 2019)

_"Diet culture has caused my eating disorder."_

Because I know you read this, Miss Chantal...

You are a glutton, you have always been a glutton, you will always be a glutton.  We've all seen pics of you as a teen, sweaty and passed out and massively bloated in a sarong (why do you love that one photo so much?).  You just want to shovel garbage into your mouth and roll your eyes and shiver and get that dopamine rush.  Therefore, you are an addict, no different from an opiate junkie or an alcoholic.  Eating disorder?  I suppose, objectively, hoovering down half of the McDonald's menu on camera in 18 minutes is technically disordered eating (your best work yet, by the way!).  But you don't have any mental disorders, unless being a revolting leviathan can be classified as such.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Nov 8, 2019)

peggyhillsdaughter said:


> She has mentioned hormonal problems before, it’s why she says she’s lost so much of her hair and I think she’s said it contributed to her issues with the cysts and how she now needs a hysterectomy.
> ...Supposedly


Oh, sorry fam, i worded it wrong! 
I meant she've never mentioned any hormonal issuse as a reason of her weight gain


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Nov 8, 2019)

1. "Diet culture has caused my eating disorder." Huh??? I don't even know where to start with this asinine statement. But it sounds like Chantal to shift the blame of her issues on to something else, not accepting any of the responsibility of her own choices and actions like an adult. And what the fuck is "diet culture?" STFU.

2. "I very rarely eat more than one portion." Ok, so apparently in your mind "one portion" is 2 Big Macs, 20 McNuggets AND a Quarter Pounder. What a dumb ass.

3. "These types of videos make my eating disorder worse." Then follow your own advice Chantal, and DON'T watch them! Jfc.

4. "A lot of people criticize me for eating fast food and then most likely will turn off their computer and go eat fast food." How the fuck do you come to this conclusion? Like you said, "We don't know what you do off camera." So how do you know what other people do who you have never even met? And even if they do eat fast food, they most likely only have ONE real "portion" and not a truckload of it every single fucking day.


----------



## Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop (Nov 8, 2019)

I think at some point when God was shiting out the leftover mess from the night before, he created Jabba, and accidentally put her sexual receptors in her mouth. So the only way she gets any pleasure in life (and that sweet dopamine rush) is through food.
.
Also, the only thing I interpreted through that whole rant was: 'REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I EAT WHAT I WANT!!! *STOMP STOMP* NO ONE CAN TELL *ME* WHAT TO DO! I KNOW WHAT WORKS FOR ME AND *MY *BODY! THESE REACTION CHANNELS ARE FAT TOO!! WHY AREN'T YOU MAKING FUN OF THEM?(BUT IM TOTALLY BODY POSITIVE GUISE!!!) THIN PEOPLE HAVE PROBLEMS AND EAT FAST FOOD TOOO!!! AND I SHOULD GET PAID FOR KILLING MYSELF ON CAMERA NO MATTER HOW MORBID IT IS YOU FATPHOBIC FUCKS!!! *rips a huge fart* TEEEEHEEEEE!!!!!

Edit** bc formatting
Eta** to avoid double posting


----------



## solidus (Nov 8, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 1002238View attachment 1002239View attachment 1002240View attachment 1002241
> 
> this bitch really wrote a fucking novel



No Chantal, not everyone goes through a drive-thru every day or even every week or month. This bitch can’t even imagine what a normal, functioning member of society’s life is like.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 8, 2019)

YourMommasBackstory said:


> View attachment 1002248



She's being honest, guys. Look at these tiny portions!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 8, 2019)

If what's consumed in her mukbangs isn't what she considers a "binge" I'd like to see what a binge actually looks like to her


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Nov 8, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> If what's consumed in her mukbangs isn't what she considers a "binge" I'd like to see what a binge actually looks like to her


Both her and Amberlynn maintain that we have never really seen them binge. That the mukbangs are just meals. So it’s funny they always say we don’t see what happens off camera. Obviously the worst part is taking place behind the scenes as they call it. We only view the warm up or snack I suppose.


----------



## AngelBitch (Nov 8, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 1002238View attachment 1002239View attachment 1002240View attachment 1002241
> 
> this bitch really wrote a fucking novel


she really thinks most people eat fast food at least once a day if not more. that's so bizarre. some do, sure, those like her, but for most people it's occasional and, much as she refuses to believe it, a lot of people never eat fast food.


----------



## Painted Pig (Nov 8, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 1002238View attachment 1002239View attachment 1002240View attachment 1002241
> 
> this bitch really wrote a fucking novel



She's reeeing so hard she's not even reading comments fully before making a cunty reply. I guess she must have turned off the "upon approval" comment function because every comment is against her ridiculous post (therefore not long for this world) . she's spiraling before her "surgery" date and it is delicious.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Nov 8, 2019)

AngelBitch said:


> its cute you believe any of that really happened. Chantal lies. she couldn't exist on one meal a day, no matter how big it was, not did she ever stick to a keto or low carb diet. just as she's admitted she never stuck to vegan or plant based either. that was all for show.


It's what Chantal believes to be true.  Just like she thinks her portions are reasonable or small.


And in regards to the comment post about Chantal's restricive diets... For several months we watched how Chantal had a doctor/nutrition therapist - a fucking TEAM of people trying to just getting her to learn how to eat balanced meals in reasonable portions. She couldn't do it without overcomplicating it with her own bullshit and even against the advice of her doctors. The most notorious was two weeks into her cognitive behavior therapy and lower carb but still a diet of normal ratios of all food groups (Complete with a WORKBOOK that seemed to be on a remedial level) was her doing the Keto then eating the fucking cake. If she did what her doctors were instructing her (no car, not on camera, no bedroom..., etc) she may have made some improvement. But the various therapy didn't work, she's lacks the intellectual and emotional capacity. She's going to be a repugnant 16 year old for the rest of her life.



Pineapple Fox said:


> She's shilling for a treat box subscription company and got these snacks for free.
> This one is extra boring, shes just eating some biscuits and hard candies and giving vague "They're yummy/good!" reviews.
> 
> MmMmMmm plain little crackers
> ...


W I don't get from this shitty video is how this was actually a great concept.  Lots of "unboxing and tasting" videos.  Yet she doesn't really get into the information on the cards, she just shoves the shit in her fucking Arby's hole.   Which is a reallly lost opportunity as many has said - this shit is mostly to be had while drinking tea or even beter, a chai. 


She could have tried ot make a home made chai... or even better.. fucking tried it with her fucking Teami bullshit MLM scam.... and done a second tasting of how each cracker tastes with a featured tea(s).  Yet she can't think of combining the two.   Then again, she's now in two MLM scams, so that's a special kind of stupid.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Nov 8, 2019)

Oh fuck off, Chantal.

You live in free healthcare land. You have access to psychologists, therapists, hypnotists, doctors, nutritionists, clinics, medications and what else to help you treat your self-diagnosed _disorder _and overcome it. You supposedly saw doctors and you did fuck all of what they told you to do. You complained their methods were too restrictive, too carcinogenic and what else.

The reality is they aren’t able to help you for the sole reason you are not sick. You have no disorder. You’re just a glutton. There’s no medical field that can help with that, and you have no willpower to change your situation.

Like in every other aspect of your life (work, friends, relationship, hobbies, sports, etc.) your relationship with food reflects how lazy and irresponsible you are.


----------



## Who Now (Nov 8, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> "A lot of people criticize me for eating fast food and then most likely will turn off their computer and go eat fast food."



Maybe, but a normal portion would be a McDonalds regular cheeseburger, small frys and a small coke. Not 4 times the food you eat in one sitting

Her idea of what a normal meal is, is so skewed. Just because muck bangers gorge on 3 burgers, 3 kinds of frys, shakes, chicken and cheese doodles, doesn't mean that is a normal meal. She sees herself as an educated person but fails to read up on why portions are so huge today and adjust her calorie intake accordingly.


----------



## Ravenna (Nov 8, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 1002238View attachment 1002239View attachment 1002240View attachment 1002241
> 
> this bitch really wrote a fucking novel



Wow great story Goober. (Chantal). Just shut up and eat, it's what you're good at. Lol


----------



## Sham (Nov 8, 2019)

I love this rant she trots out once a week. "I CAN'T diet or I will immediately BINGE!" You don't HAVE to binge. Have you EVER tried practicing some self control in your life? That's what being an adult is. You can't just have everything you want.

Also she showed us herself that "YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT I EAT OFF CAMERA" ree is bullshit. We all saw the ice cream wrapper she inexplicably left on the nightstand during her pigsty tour.



Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop said:


> I think at some point when God was shiting out the leftover mess from the night before, he created Jabba, and accidentally put her sexual receptors in her mouth. So the only way she gets any pleasure in life (and that sweet dopamine rush) is through food.
> .
> Also, the only thing I interpreted through that whole rant was: 'REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I EAT WHAT I WANT!!! *STOMP STOMP* NO ONE CAN TELL *ME* WHAT TO DO! I KNOW WHAT WORKS FOR ME AND *MY *BODY! THESE REACTION CHANNELS ARE FAT TOO!! WHY AREN'T YOU MAKING FUN OF THEM?(BUT IM TOTALLY BODY POSITIVE GUISE!!!) THIN PEOPLE HAVE PROBLEMS AND EAT FAST FOOD TOOO!!! AND I SHOULD GET PAID FOR KILLING MYSELF ON CAMERA NO MATTER HOW MORBID IT IS YOU FATPHOBIC FUCKS!!! *rips a huge fart* TEEEEHEEEEE!!!!!
> 
> ...



OT but this photo of Amber looks like a massive baby to me and, I don't know why, but it's disturbing every time.


----------



## CHINARED (Nov 8, 2019)

Fatty Chanty going Greek


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Nov 8, 2019)

CHINARED said:


> Fatty Chanty going Greek



I don't have time to watch all of this rn but just skipped to a random part where she compared loving the smell of your own farts to loving your children. I'm done.


----------



## Sham (Nov 8, 2019)

AlabamaWhitman said:


> I don't have time to watch all of this rn but just skipped to a random part where she compared loving the smell of your own farts to loving your children. I'm done.



UGH. As soon as I saw the thumbnail of this shitshow, I KNEW it was an excuse for Chantal to yet again wax poetic about her love of her own fart smells.


----------



## wheelpower (Nov 8, 2019)

Ah yes the well known vegetarian greek platter! Everyone knows the greeks created  mozza sticks


----------



## headlikeafckngorange (Nov 8, 2019)

The Shh in this video is the scariest one i’ve ever seen from her. Since she zooms she makes it seems like this one was on purpose.. but it was after a disgustingly orgasmic bite. God, she makes my stomach turn.

e: there was ANOTHER ONE that was even SCARIER


----------



## KitsuneEyes (Nov 8, 2019)

AlabamaWhitman said:


> I don't have time to watch all of this rn but just skipped to a random part where she compared loving the smell of your own farts to loving your children. I'm done.


She's going full troll mode, made 2 fakes "Shhhh I said shhhh" and gross talks of farts and shits. I love this mode, keep it going Chantal I'm waiting for the final bedbound MUUKBONG.


----------



## Pineapple Fox (Nov 8, 2019)

headlikeafckngorange said:


> The Shh in this video is the scariest one i’ve ever seen from her. Since she zooms she makes it seems like this one was on purpose.. but it was after a disgustingly orgasmic bite. God, she makes my stomach turn.
> 
> e: there was ANOTHER ONE that was even SCARIER



What the fuck.

Not only does she do it twice, but the first time she does it she purposefully zooms the camera into her face during "I said shh" part, then lets out a creepy laugh 

Shhh!


I said,

Shhh!

That jaw is indeed poppin


Its self aware.

Chantal's List of Things You Know You Do But Wont Admit

1.) Scratch and Sniff - Where you scratch parts of your body then sniff them, like your privates to make sure you're extra fresh
2.) Talk to yourself on the john/toilet/throne because you forgot your phone and already read the conditioner bottle
3.) You don't mind the smell of your own farts...literally
4.) Watching shows you’re not proud of, shows that are guilty pleasures: Glee, Twilight, her channel. Hers are TLC, 90 Day Fiance, Honey Booboo etc.
5.) Eating junk food
6.) Social anxiety which causes us to be less truthful of others and replying days later to a message
7.) Pick and flick, she does this with her boogers. She grossed herself out.
8.) Social media profile stalking - Hi Chantal


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Nov 8, 2019)

CHINARED said:


> Fatty Chanty going Greek


Archive of Greek Food Mukbang




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Nov 8, 2019)

The "shhh" in this video was obviously fake. She even said it's going to be "her thing." I think the one in the last A&W video was real though. And that's why it was creepy as fuck.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 8, 2019)

I seem to recall Chinny screeching for Nikocado Avocado and The Hungry Fat Chick to be banned from YouTube last time she went on her 'muckbangs glorify binge eating' phase. It's really funny to watch her be absolutely, completely inconsistent and hypocritical at every possible turn. Apart from her gluttony, anger and habitual lying, she can't commit to anything.


----------



## Refrigerator Poet (Nov 8, 2019)

Kamov Ka-52 said:


> Archive of Greek Food Mukbang
> View attachment 1002526



Bite her harder, Bebejunes!

I have to admit, I’ve never heard of Greek mashed potatoes.  Is that a thing?

That first tic wasn’t real.  When she tics, her lips do this weird quiver first, and that’s what is so disturbing about them.  Also, they tend to happen on the first bite of a food.

I didn’t even make it to the second one, because the food sounds were so bad.


----------



## SassyAndMorbidlyObese (Nov 8, 2019)

Refrigerator Poet said:


> Bite her harder, Bebejunes!
> 
> I have to admit, I’ve never heard of Greek mashed potatoes.  Is that a thing?
> 
> ...


Skordalia https://philosokitchen.com/skordalia-recipe-garlic-mashed-potatoes/ I had never heard of it, either.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Nov 8, 2019)

New direct quote from Chantal: "Most people lie about what they eat and do it in secret." 

Wtf? No they don't. Just another example of how out of touch with reality she is. Has she convinced herself that everyone else is just as fucked up and gross as she is to make herself feel better about what she does? But she is the only one brave enough to admit it?

If she had a fetish for having sex with farm animals, she would literally believe that everyone else is also doing it behind closed doors.


----------



## Painted Pig (Nov 8, 2019)

CHINARED said:


> Fatty Chanty going Greek



13:39
her face when she goes "ugh. big hunk of tomato"


----------



## JimmyHill'sBlarms (Nov 8, 2019)

Kamov Ka-52 said:


> Archive of Greek Food Mukbang
> View attachment 1002526



Tell her what for, Bebejunes!

Also, if she loves the salad so much, why not just get a giant salad? Oh right, this is Chantal. Gotta have the fried and the carbs!


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Nov 8, 2019)

Of course the only way Chantal can relate to any maternal instinct is through farts.

By the way ... normal people don't do those things, you fat sow.
You just tell yourself that all your "haters" are just like you so you feel better about yourself. It's not true. 
You are bottom of the barrel nasty.
Why else would you have thousands of people watching and talking about you? 
You don't have any talent or do anything interesting, which is why people watch other Youtubers. 
We watch you, and talk about you, and have written 1500 pages about you on the Farms because you're incredibly and unbelievably disgusting - the likes of which most people have never seen. Most people are nothing like you.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Nov 8, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 1002238View attachment 1002239View attachment 1002240View attachment 1002241
> 
> this bitch really wrote a fucking novel


Clearly, her being a glutton is all our fault.
I love how she looked around on the internet for an excuse to eat enough for 4 & came up with having an eating disorder. Sure, that's the perfect way out. Say you have one, eat enough each day for a small village & then say everyone is a bully because she has an ED. Her self-diagnosed ED.

Chantal seems to have a very short memory of past behavior. We all lost count how many times she lectured everyone on nutrition, or morals while stuffing her face off camera with the very things she tried to shame everyone over. She never understood that no one cared what she was eating, they just didn't appreciate being lied to about it.

Even now, no one cares what she eats. She has to live in that blubber suit & hope she survives surgery, not us. It's her horrible personality, snarky attitude & all around bitchiness that people hate about her.

Personally, I hope she hits 500 pounds. Chantal either bed bound, unable to fit in her car or a scooter queen like Amber would be fun. How many meals it takes for her to get there doesn't matter & what kind they are matters less than that.

She has plenty of support at her disposal, but like always -Chantal knows better. How her current doctors aren't completely horrified that she gained at least 30 extra pounds since her first surgery date astounds me, but Chantal keeps assuring us that her weight is never a topic of discussion.
Her holier-than-thou attitude is why any discomfort & outright pain she feels after this (fake) surgery -she deserves.

So, eat up Chantal. Don't deprive yourself. Go order enough food at the drive-thru for 4. Keep telling yourself everyone does it.
I'm sticking around till the end, & if the end is November 20th, so  be it.

Countdown to (fake) surgery: 12 days


----------



## headlikeafckngorange (Nov 8, 2019)

I don’t know, in my opinion I think she just lets she authentic SHHH tick happen and then since she said it was going to be her “thing” she’s able to play it off as purposeful.


----------



## Barbarella (Nov 8, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> New direct quote from Chantal: "Most people lie about what they eat and do it in secret."
> 
> Wtf? No they don't. Just another example of how out of touch with reality she is. Has she convinced herself that everyone else is just as fucked up and gross as she is to make herself feel better about what she does? But she is the only one brave enough to admit it?
> 
> If she had a fetish for having sex with farm animals, she would literally believe that everyone else is also doing it behind closed doors.



I know she doesn’t get out much, but she’s seen normal, i.e., thin people. Does she think they lie about what they eat? What would their reasoning be? Or, does she assume everybody of normal or low weight have a disorder, and she’s the normal one?

Does Bibi lie about his food, or his sister? Her mom or sister? 

I guess it’s part of her narcissism that she thinks if she does it, everybody must.

Her list of disgusting things that she says people do and hide, well,  I’ve never done and I’m guessing  nobody here has either. She is not only completely out of touch with humanity, if she thinks these are funny jokes people will relate to, she’s wrong.

The question is, why is she so fascinated with such gross, 10 year old boy ideas? What 34 year old woman, with a job and responsibilities and maybe a family and kids- meaning a normal life, ever thinks about farts or boogers or hiding food? Zero, that’s how many. What happened to her that caused her to stop her emotional and mental growth?

She’s an interesting one because there is nothing likeable about her. She’s not only super strange and proud of it, but an obeast and proud of that too. And tells us her idea of normal that’s so far off that it’s clear she’s never even understood normal.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Nov 8, 2019)

Some important notes from today's video: 
Fast food does not mean take out you guys, so if if it is delivered to me it is not fast food 
The first two minutes consist of her annoying the piss out of her cats, note every time that she tries to touch them their entire body jerks away from her
Compare the intense, toe-curling moans of biting into a mozzarella stick to the cold, blank stare of the romaine lettuce bite


----------



## Nachtalb (Nov 8, 2019)

Bebejunes is just counting the days for Chantal's surgery so she can pull a Pet Sematary's Church on her and claw her face off while she's asleep.


----------



## Angry New Ager (Nov 8, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> I know she doesn’t get out much, but she’s seen normal, i.e., thin people. Does she think they lie about what they eat? What would their reasoning be? Or, does she assume everybody of normal or low weight have a disorder, and she’s the normal one?


I've seen so many FA-type behemoths insist that human-sized people spend their joyless lives intentionally starving themselves, depriving themselves of pleasure, comfort, and nourishment, just to meet arbitrary and unnaturally stringent standards of beauty and health. 

As addicts, fatties are miserable whenever they attempt to rein in their runaway eating habits; food is their primary, if not sole, source of pleasure and comfort, so to restrict their consumption in any way leaves them prone to anxiety. Rather than recognize that this is a normal response in any addict deprived of their drug of choice, and tough it out as they intentionally develop positive new coping mechanisms that don't involve food, they decide that any level of food restriction is harmful, both physically and psychologically.

Deep down, they know it's bullshit, but in order to justify their addiction they declare that it's the right and natural thing to do, and thus anybody who takes pains to _not_ be fat is locked in a constant struggle against nature, and therefore stressed out and miserable. If you eat roasted chicken, steamed broccoli, and a small serving of seasoned rice for dinner and claim to like it,  you're lying. If you insist upon taking only a small sliver of a colleague's birthday cake, you're only deceiving yourself (and Virgie Tovar will force a huge piece upon you). 



> I guess it’s part of her narcissism that she thinks if she does it, everybody must.


Yeah, that's classic Narcissist crap. They're so self-absorbed, and so incapable of recognizing that other people truly _exist_ and have their own thoughts, that they project their own garbage onto others. So of course we all crave fast food constantly, and eat it at every chance we get--even multiple times a week!--because that's what she does and she can't imagine anybody else wanting to do differently.


----------



## Neckless (Nov 8, 2019)

She is such trash. Harasses her cats for two full minutes. Eats a meal that's vaguely Greek. And f off the salad's your favorite? Bitch you're just there for the cheese and potatoes and greasy filo dough. Being nasty and referencing some dumb hick shit her grandpappy told her. Mocking people she obviously erroneously first states is a 'friend'. She just keeps becoming further actualized into her vile self. Good gods.


----------



## CHINARED (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## dismissfrogs (Nov 8, 2019)

AngelBitch said:


> its cute you believe any of that really happened. Chantal lies. she couldn't exist on one meal a day, no matter how big it was, not did she ever stick to a keto or low carb diet. just as she's admitted she never stuck to vegan or plant based either. that was all for show.



Chantal does OMAD every day, because she never stops eating. Chantal DOESN'T lie.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 8, 2019)

She’s such a pig. The only good thing about Chantal is that I don’t give a single shit about her, so I don’t feel the tiniest shred of remorse for laughing at someone who’s pretty much destroying their life.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Nov 8, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> She’s such a pig. The only good thing about Chantal is that I don’t give a single shit about her, so I don’t feel the tiniest shred of remorse for laughing at someone who’s pretty much destroying their life.



She really is, & has a very distorted view of how others actually live their lives.
She really can't relate to educated women in their 30's who have full time careers, husbands, children, responsibilities, homes to care for, meals to cook, lunches to pack & have friends, family, school activities to attend, practices & games to cheer for.

She thinks women are like her? Filthy pigs who only concern themselves with food, bodily functions & being as lazy as possible?
She truly knows nothing. No wonder no one wants to be around her. No one wants to associate with a pig.


----------



## Refrigerator Poet (Nov 8, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> The question is, why is she so fascinated with such gross, 10 year old boy ideas? What 34 year old woman, with a job and responsibilities and maybe a family and kids- meaning a normal life, ever thinks about farts or boogers or hiding food? Zero, that’s how many. What happened to her that caused her to stop her emotional and mental growth?



Truth.  Unless you have boy children.  Then it’s a constant topic of conversation.


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 8, 2019)

Lmao imagine being this bitter.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Nov 8, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 1002961View attachment 1002962
> Lmao imagine being this bitter.



How would she know if it works for her or not, though? It's not like she's ever gone 30 whole days eating sensibly and exercising daily.

The delusion amazes me.


----------



## vector3 (Nov 8, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 1002961View attachment 1002962
> Lmao imagine being this bitter.



Maybe her current eating pattern of oversized portions of multiple take-out items every day will work. Maybe if she eats what she wants she will lose weight! If she eats what she wants, she won't have cravings. You don't know her! Maybe this is what works best for her!!


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 8, 2019)

This also amused me, I forgot Chantal was one of our most prestigious readers - I suppose reading thousands of take out menus in her spare time counts as reading.


----------



## PatTraverse (Nov 8, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 1002961View attachment 1002962
> Lmao imagine being this bitter.


Chantal is the type that never tries and just dismisses every advice given to her with a " i know that it does not work for me because i am different!".


raritycunt said:


> View attachment 1002994
> 
> This also amused me, I forgot Chantal was one of our most prestigious readers - I suppose reading thousands of take out menus in her spare time counts as reading.


----------



## BerriesArnold (Nov 9, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 1002961View attachment 1002962
> Lmao imagine being this bitter.



I'm surprised that the user's comment wasn't taken down for 'bullying'. I love how resentful she is to the mere mention of another person expressing their own successes with weight loss. Struck a nerve there, didn't it? Can't even pretend to show rapport for the sake of saving face and looking like a decent human being. But, alas, Chantal is notorious for her impeccable social poise. 

Also, these Chantal icons as of late are killing me.


----------



## THOTto (Nov 9, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 1002238View attachment 1002239View attachment 1002240View attachment 1002241
> 
> this bitch really wrote a fucking novel


She doesn’t binge. It’s not binging when you eat like that every day. Nor does she restrict or purge. She’s another ugly useless fatty who wants to use an eating disorder as shield and to feel feminine because she’s a sick fuck who fetishizes eating disorders. If she restricts she has the hair thinning down bur it falls out in clumps not balding. Where are the complaints of being cold and the shivers? Fine coat of body hair that covers the body, paler skin, head rushes. Oh. And restrictive eating disorders don’t give you the liquid shits usually. Most patients are backed up, I’ll save you the details but there are so many physical indications of eating disorders. Even her rancid teeth aren’t in line with acid erosion. 

And I know you’re going to try and say these things. So, Chantal you’re a joke to the eating disorder communities like amber is. They hate you and mock you even worse then we do. They find you physically repulsive and have no sympathy or empathy for you. Most of them would probably laugh if you died. You’re an example of what excessive intake does to a person.

Even if you did have BED- you’re a shit manipulator who can’t even string a doctor along to get pills.  The only people who claim you have an ED are other fatty fucks who wanna hide behind the label too. Ed patients are good at hiding shit and manipulation two things chantal will never manage with her iq. A diagnosis is a grouping of symptoms, it’s not an excuse nor does it make anyone special. Wanting a diagnosis like this shows you’re a sick pathetic person who deserves to reap what they sow.


----------



## CHINARED (Nov 9, 2019)

Its 5am here on the Eastcoast. Shes also EST.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Nov 9, 2019)

CHINARED said:


> Its 5am here on the Eastcoast. Shes also EST.



This is fucking gross as hell. People put trash in the dumpster for a reason you dumb fuck. It's fucking garbage! She's not even wearing gloves. Why am I not even surprised? There could be all sorts of gross shit mixed in with those precious Bath and Body Works gift cards. Is it really worth the risk of coming across a dirty diaper or something just to save $5 on a bottle of lotion? 

Imagine being 35 years old, and the "career" you've created for yourself is dumpster diving for old Rolos. (But she was too fat to reach them, lol). 

I don't understand why she thinks this would be entertaining to anyone. Maybe it would be if she got attacked by a rabid raccoon. I would tune in for that.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Nov 9, 2019)

CHINARED said:


> Its 5am here on the Eastcoast. Shes also EST.


Several observations:

—It’s so cold you can see your breath. There is snow in the dumpsters.  Pete went back inside the car because it was too cold. But Chantal is out there wearing just a sweatshirt hoodie as a coat. 

—It occurs to me that she hates walking for exercise when it is cold but will endure freezing temps just to get a plug in scent diffuser that costs five bucks and is probably toxic for her cats.

—You could hear the despair in her voice when she realized she couldn’t reach that box of Rolos.  

—She outright says the dumpster opening is too small for her to fit through.  Jesus Christ.

—She can’t help but mention that dumpsters smell bad.  Who would have thought places where businesses toss their garbage would have odors.

—Absolutely riveting content, listening to her heave for breath as she rustles through plastic bin bags and grabs what are clearly empty gift cards and coupon fliers. Because clerks in store often toss customer gift cards that still have balances.


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 9, 2019)

CHINARED said:


> Its 5am here on the Eastcoast. Shes also EST.



Most people have a concern that a raccoon or dog will get in the garbage and drag it across the lawn or the ground but businesses in Canada now need to worry about this morbidly obese, wheezing, giggling moose turd going through their trash.


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 9, 2019)

I didn't watch the video but gift cards have to activated at the register. How is she going to use them? Does she address this? Is she that stupid or am I missing something


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 9, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> I didn't watch the video but gift cards have to activated at the register. How is she going to use them? Does she address this? Is she that stupid or am I missing something


I didn't watch it, but I imagine it's the gift cards people spent down to 0, and asked the cashiers to throw away. At the most, they have have cents on them. Nothing worth rooting though a freezing dumpsters for.


----------



## Chickenpox (Nov 9, 2019)

That ass shot tho.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 9, 2019)

Chickenpox said:


> View attachment 1003264
> 
> That ass shot tho.


How can she be 400 pounds and STILL have a Hank Hill ass?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 9, 2019)

What a glamorous life she lives.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Nov 9, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> I didn't watch it, but I imagine it's the gift cards people spent down to 0, and asked the cashiers to throw away. At the most, they have have cents on them. Nothing worth rooting though a freezing dumpsters for.


In the end of the video she checked cards balance and it was empty   
Imagine my shock


----------



## Beluga (Nov 9, 2019)

Archive of *DUMPSTER DIVING AND FOUND GIFT CARDS!! HOW MUCH IS ON THEM?? *




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Nachtalb (Nov 9, 2019)

Nice to see that Chantal's a glutton in pretty much every aspect of her life.
There's no reason whatsoever for this 400 pound blubber to be digging through dumpsters for food,body care products and gift cards, yet she was super eager to buy equipment for it just to get some more useless shit.
If only she had that kind of drive for things like her diets and finances (wasn't she complaining about paying off various things like her student fees some time ago?She can't even afford her meds and has to constantly as for samples) then she'd be 120 pounds and not living in her shabby apartment anymore. Her walls are peeling off for Christ's sake and she lives in a dirty,fruit fly infested mess.

The fact that she couldn't reach those Rolos because she couldn't fit through the dumpster had me rolling.I think the universe was trying to teach you a lesson there,Chantal.


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 9, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> How can she be 400 pounds and STILL have a Hank Hill ass?
> View attachment 1003273



She spends a lot of time sitting down, it probably compressed her cheeks together and she has no muscle mass at all to keep it being less saggy


----------



## Gawdamit (Nov 9, 2019)

I thought I was going to be sick when she wanted to eat those Rolos. I couldn't watch the rest


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Nov 9, 2019)

Even her cats hate her. It would be awesome if Zefrank did a video. That would be truly entertaining.


----------



## weaselhat (Nov 9, 2019)

I would just like to mention that flu virus can live on surfaces from 24 to 48 hours.  MRSA can live for days on surfaces.  And clostridium difficile spores can survive up to 5 months.  Some noroviruses can live for two weeks and there is always my personal favorite hepatitis A which is transmitted fecal to oral route and can survive outside of the body for months.  
She’s reached a level of gross I didn’t expect. I assumed she was just getting nonfood items from the dumpsters. How naive of me.


----------



## Who Now (Nov 9, 2019)

Its bad enough watching her root through garbage but she didn't even wear gloves. And you know she didnt wash her hands before getting back in her car, touching the steering wheel, her keys, her face, the food she got on the drive home.

But also, think about her smashing her girth up against those gross, dirty bins while she hangs over the edge. Then getting in her car and spreading the pukiness from her clothes

I would have loved it if she dropped her phone/camera in a particularly nasty and deep bin.  

Not trying to power level, but when I worked in retail, the trash might have some merch we were getting rid of, but in the same bag might be broken glass, dirt from sweeping the floor, used kleenex, lunch room garbage, used tampons and pads, used paper towels from the bathroom and clean up from spills/customer grossness/cleaning the store. And even if you can't see it, she has no idea what gross stuff has touched the stuff she digs out.


----------



## PatTraverse (Nov 9, 2019)

How greedy can you be that you are dumpster diving when you live in a rich country like Canada and weighting over 400lbs? I can understand homeless people and drugs addicts scavenging because they are trying to get by but Chantal has no business doing any of this when she has a roof over her head, multiple meals a day and a car.

If any member of her family watch her content, it must be nice to see what their hard-earned money goes towards. I hope that they are proud.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Nov 9, 2019)

weaselhat said:


> I would just like to mention that flu virus can live on surfaces from 24 to 48 hours. MRSA can live for days on surfaces. And clostridium difficile spores can survive up to 5 months. Some noroviruses can live for two weeks and there is always my personal favorite hepatitis A which is transmitted fecal to oral route and can survive outside of the body for months.


don't forget about all the nasty parasites and sickness a person can get from bugs and stray animals!

It would be a peak of irony if dumpster diving will become a main theme of her channel. She tried diets, travelling, make-up tutorials, cooking, creepy-pasta reading but the one content that sparkles her interest(that makes her go out at night!) is a trash diving.
I wanted to say something like "Pig will always find dirt to lay in" but poor pigs do that because thats the only way for them to cool their bodies. Chantal is worse because she do that off a pure love to dirt.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Nov 9, 2019)

When I was a kid, in the village where I’m from was a simple minded man. He was in his mid 30’s but had the brain of an 8yo.

Still, he loved being “independent” so he was usually spending the money his mom gave him on practical things like shampoo and clothes rather than toys and candies.

One time he told us - a bunch of 10-12yo kids - how he took a taxi to go in the city in order to save two dollars on toilet paper. We tried to explain to him how spending 20$ on a taxi ride to save 2$ on toilet paper was not a good deal.



Then there’s this :



Nachtalb said:


> There's no reason whatsoever for this 400 pound blubber to be digging through dumpsters for food,body care products and gift cards, yet she was super eager to buy equipment for it just to get some more useless shit.



Chantal spending grandma’s money on _equipment _to get free crap from the dumpster *is the same fucking dumb logic*.


----------



## THOTto (Nov 9, 2019)

YourMommasBackstory said:


> don't forget about all the nasty parasites and sickness a person can get from bugs and stray animals!
> 
> It would be a peak of irony if dumpster diving will become a main theme of her channel. She tried diets, travelling, make-up tutorials, cooking, creepy-pasta reading but the one content that sparkles her interest(that makes her go out at night!) is a trash diving.
> I wanted to say something like "Pig will always find dirt to lay in" but poor pigs do that because thats the only way for them to cool their bodies. Chantal is worse because she do that off a pure love to dirt.


Friendly reminder pigs also have super long orgasms. I doubt Chantal has ever had a non food related one. Which is a fitting punishment for being well, her.


----------



## Gawdamit (Nov 9, 2019)

I don't know about anyone else but I was waiting for a rat to jump out


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 9, 2019)

"When did I say the doctor ordered me not to walk" lmao Chantal you dumb bitch. She has no reading comprehension.


----------



## Lilac_loud (Nov 9, 2019)

Now she has ripped open bags that were closed tight to keep that shit from flying everywhere. I can only imagine what that area looked like after she pilfered those trash bags and all that shit is now flying around the area. 
I feel for the kid that gets the job when the stores open that has to go back there and clean up her fuckin’ mess. Her behavior becomes more despicable with every video. Big fat slob.


----------



## A borscht-on (Nov 9, 2019)

_*"I hate walking."*_

I don't think I've ever heard something so asinine, so alarming, and so mental.  I can understand "I hate working out," because sometimes it really can be a chore to get yourself to the gym and give it your all on some machines or with the weights; I get that.  "I hate jogging" would be logical, because she weighs a quarter-ton and it couldn't possibly be pleasant to do aerobic exercise with all that compressed lard.  But walking?  Putting one foot in front of the other?  Even motherfucking Frosty the Snowman managed to do that--over the hills of snow.

Reminds me of this book "Skipping Towards Gomorrah" by Dan Savage, in which he went to a convention for NAAFA (National Association for the Advancement of Fat Acceptance--founded in 1969!).  This book was published in 2002, so the concepts of feeders and fatties and BBWs and all those terms have been around long before the current mainstream fat-acceptance "movement" ( I put that in quotations, because nobody who is a fierce advocate of fat acceptance moves very much at all).  During one talk he attended, he wrote:

_"A woman with a huge belly that hung down to her knees held up her canes and tersely explained that she never really enjoyed walking all that much, so not being able to get around on her own was no great loss.  She lived to read, she said, and she couldn't care less if she could walk."_

This is your very near future, Chantal, you utter waste of a perfectly good life.


----------



## Lilac_loud (Nov 9, 2019)

A borscht-on said:


> _*"I hate walking."*_
> 
> I don't think I've ever heard something so asinine, so alarming, and so mental.  I can understand "I hate working out," because sometimes it really can be a chore to get yourself to the gym and give it your all on some machines or with the weights; I get that.  "I hate jogging" would be logical, because she weighs a quarter-ton and it couldn't possibly be pleasant to do aerobic exercise with all that compressed lard.  But walking?  Putting one foot in front of the other?  Even motherfucking Frosty the Snowman managed to do that--over the hills of snow.
> 
> ...


Great point! However Chantal doesn’t even read.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Nov 9, 2019)

A borscht-on said:


> _*"I hate walking."*_
> 
> I don't think I've ever heard something so asinine, so alarming, and so mental.  I can understand "I hate working out," because sometimes it really can be a chore to get yourself to the gym and give it your all on some machines or with the weights; I get that.  "I hate jogging" would be logical, because she weighs a quarter-ton and it couldn't possibly be pleasant to do aerobic exercise with all that compressed lard.  But walking?  Putting one foot in front of the other?  Even motherfucking Frosty the Snowman managed to do that--over the hills of snow.


I just can't understand how a person can have strong feelings about something normal people do all the time. Even with office job people walk a lot, and most people get tired of walking after hour or two of walking non-stop. For people it's like breathing, like moving hands while talking, something you do but not think of doing it all the time. 
And damn, doesn't body hurts a lot when it's in the same position all the time?


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 9, 2019)

“I hate walking”

I think it’s more so at this point she CANT really walk, trying to waddle around at 5 foot with an extra 375lbs on her body must make it fucking impossible to move. If she could do it painlessly and easily she wouldn’t hate it, what she hates is the pain, the sweat, the tiring feeling and the huffing and puffing.


----------



## simulated goat (Nov 9, 2019)

CHINARED said:


> Its 5am here on the Eastcoast. Shes also EST.


Wow, she even makes dumpster diving boring as hell. BTW, Chantal, when you open those gates to get to the goodies you are trespassing.  Most malls, etc in the US lock those and stick cameras back there because of idiots like you. Someday she will reach for those rolos and go tumbling in. She'd be so easy to trap, she'd walk right into it for junk food.


----------



## BerriesArnold (Nov 9, 2019)

I'm not surprised Chantal took up dumpster diving as a hobby. Much like her hedonistic lifestyle, there is a dopamine-inducing reward response to digging in dumpsters for 'prizes'. It's rewarding for her in a way that receiving a paycheck is for a normal working person.


Is this the catalyst to a bright new future hoarding saga?


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Nov 9, 2019)

Chantal must be the kind of dumbass to envy disabled people in a wheelchair because they don’t have to walk.


----------



## Painted Pig (Nov 9, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> This is fucking gross as hell. People put trash in the dumpster for a reason you dumb fuck. It's fucking garbage! She's not even wearing gloves. Why am I not even surprised? There could be all sorts of gross shit mixed in with those precious Bath and Body Works gift cards. Is it really worth the risk of coming across a dirty diaper or something just to save $5 on a bottle of lotion?
> 
> Imagine being 35 years old, and the "career" you've created for yourself is dumpster diving for old Rolos. (But she was too fat to reach them, lol).
> 
> I don't understand why she thinks this would be entertaining to anyone. Maybe it would be if she got attacked by a rabid raccoon. I would tune in for that.




totally worth it.


----------



## irishAzoth (Nov 9, 2019)

That is disgusting. This woman is supposedly going to have surgery in the next few weeks and there she goes, bathing in a sea of germs and virus. Have fun with the fake surgery Chantal 

Also how stupid do you have to be to film yourself committing a (possible) crime. Nothing is stopping anyone who lives in Ottawa, sees this video and goes to store management, shows them this video and says: "There's a crazy lady rummaging around your dumpster at night what's stopping her from committing burglary?"
she even mentions cops might be around one of the stores in the same damn video! Can't wait for Chantal to have a mugshot


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 9, 2019)

Refrigerator Poet said:


> Truth.  Unless you have boy children.  Then it’s a constant topic of conversation.


Well, girls can go through that gross potty humor stage too, trust me. But most grow out of it before their teens. Chantal is delayed, like really, really delayed.


----------



## Barbarella (Nov 9, 2019)

She’s too lazy to dumpster dive. It’s a filthy, disgusting hobby, but if she wants to do it she needs gloves, disinfectant spray and mobility. 

Not only could she not get to Rollos , there were lots of bags within reach she didn’t bother opening. She just assumed she knew what was inside. @that looks like styrofoam.” “Doesn’t look like anything there,” she says, without opening a bag.

Garbage is mixed together. She thinks she’s going to find a bag of brand new candles and body sprays sitting on the top bin spread out like a banquet and she won’t have to do anything. 

She doesn’t really want to open bags, sort through stuff, dig deeper and do it again, because that’s work. Chantel is lazy so this hobby will end like all the others, with her face full of junk food.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Nov 9, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> She doesn't even eat smart. You're supposed to eat at most a light breakfast, like a cup of cereal, to keep your stomach from shrinking. Filling up on water is another good tactic.
> 
> Other buffet tactics are going in wearing loose pants and a comfortable top, opting for meat versus salad or carbs, and if you want to be a cheapass/sneak, line your purse with plastic and plop food in there for later.
> 
> Did she even eat more than one plate? I could see her going there, wasting that money and just getting one plate, then patting herself on the shoulder (cause her paws won't reach her back) for it.


You can see Chantal going to an all you can eat buffet and _only getting one plate of food?_

what fucking prescription are you wearing, mate



Rabbit Bones said:


> This is the saddest looking chimichanga I've ever seen. I don't understand her insistence on eating at gross chain restaurants. It isn't like she lives in the middle of nowhere. There have to be interesting local places she could eat at, instead of some fucked up Texas themed shithole.
> View attachment 1001365



Because _chains have booths. _Interesting little out of the way places have spindly little chairs and smaller tables, for human-sized humans. She’s probably terrified she will snap a chair in half while sitting in it, so she sticks to rubbish chains with the reinforced extra-wide booth seating.

Chains also give you quantity over quality. Chantal has made it quite clear that she loves the feeling of being sweatily overstuffed with sweet, greasy, salty food FAR more than unique flavors and experiences. Chains have exactly what she wants: massive hits of salt, sugar and fat, in outrageously large portions.


----------



## Refrigerator Poet (Nov 9, 2019)

weaselhat said:


> I would just like to mention that flu virus can live on surfaces from 24 to 48 hours.  MRSA can live for days on surfaces.  And clostridium difficile spores can survive up to 5 months.  Some noroviruses can live for two weeks and there is always my personal favorite hepatitis A which is transmitted fecal to oral route and can survive outside of the body for months.
> She’s reached a level of gross I didn’t expect. I assumed she was just getting nonfood items from the dumpsters. How naive of me.



I was never a germophobe until I read this post.

If there really is a surgery, she is gonna need every moment of that hibiclens scrub.  And possibly a sheep dip.



Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 1003471
> totally worth it.



Is. That. Her. Wall.



Punkinsplice said:


> Well, girls can go through that gross potty humor stage too, trust me. But most grow out of it before their teens. Chantal is delayed, like really, really delayed.



I’m not sure boys ever grow out of it.  I’m still waiting, and mine are old. lol


----------



## Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop (Nov 9, 2019)

*"I hate walking and I am lazy"*

The most truthful she's been in months. The sheer karma of those nasty rollos taunting her at the bottom of that filthy dumpster was the best part of the whole video. I'm surprised she didn't make Peetz go in after them. A true fattie would have found a way, too bad her laziness gets the best of her everytime. Just like how she just peeks in and looks at the top of the pile and determines that there's 'nothing good in this one' of course it's not going to be on top you dolt. Again to reiterate another commenter, everything is mixed in with those 'prizes'. Trash, tissues, bodily fluids, dirt, dust, old food, etc. She would never know this because she's never worked in the service industry. Like she doesn't know that people don't throw away perfectly good gift cards, or eat fast food every day, or what 'normal' in general looks like. Speaking of which, does she have a comprehension problem or dyslexia, (or just rage [not] reading) because this is like the third or fourth comment I've seen her reply to that has been just completely re.tarded.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 9, 2019)

Imagine being in your mid-30’s and dumpster diving being the most exciting thing you did in years.

TBH I kinda get why she hates walking. She always goes on those stupid walks in the park. And it’s not like she gets to explore nature. She walks for 10 minutes and immediately goes back to her car. It’s boring. The problem is that Chantal has no hobbies or drive in life. She has no curiosity. Walking is way more fun when you explore a city or go hiking. I’m sure there’s plenty to see in her city or within driving distance. But, you see, Chantal doesn’t give a shit about architecture or history or museums or the nature around her.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Nov 9, 2019)

Sometimes I can’t help but think about Mama Sarault back in her teenage years, heavily pregnant, about to bring her unplanned bundle of joy into this world, unaware that she was about to throw her dreams and future away for what would eventually turn into a 35yo, _369lbs_ tee-heeing unemployed behemoth living on grandma’s money, who’s sole hobbies would be gorging on Arby’s for YouTube feeders, and dumpster diving.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Nov 9, 2019)

I can't believe she's so retarded that she thought those gift cards would be worth something.  They're in the trash because they were USED,  dipshit.

And she hates walking. I'm thinking scootypuff days may be coming sooner than we'd thought.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Nov 9, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> Sometimes I can’t help but think about Mama Sarault back in her teenage years, heavily pregnant, about to bring her unplanned bundle of joy into this world, unaware that she was about to throw her dreams and future away for what would eventually turn into a 35yo, _369lbs_ tee-heeing unemployed behemoth living on grandma’s money, who’s sole hobbies would be gorging on Arby’s for YouTube feeders, and dumpster diving.



For her sake, it's too bad she missed Morgentaler. Bad timing.

But at least this way, we got a nice cow out of things a few decades later. Silver lining and all.


----------



## Painted Pig (Nov 9, 2019)

irishAzoth said:


> That is disgusting. This woman is supposedly going to have surgery in the next few weeks and there she goes, bathing in a sea of germs and virus. Have fun with the fake surgery Chantal
> 
> Also how stupid do you have to be to film yourself committing a (possible) crime. Nothing is stopping anyone who lives in Ottawa, sees this video and goes to store management, shows them this video and says: "There's a crazy lady rummaging around your dumpster at night what's stopping her from committing burglary?"
> she even mentions cops might be around one of the stores in the same damn video! Can't wait for Chantal to have a mugshot


just thought of something. maybe she's doing this (consciously or subconsciously) so she'll be too sick for the surgery. it's impossible to know how her lard brain works but it's a theory. she does love to sabotage herself.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Nov 9, 2019)

Oscar the grouch would never


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 9, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> just thought of something. maybe she's doing this (consciously or subconsciously) so she'll be too sick for the surgery. it's impossible to know how her lard brain works but it's a theory. she does love to sabotage herself.



I had that same thought as well, is she deliberately trying to get sick so she can’t have the “surgery”?


----------



## DuckSucker (Nov 9, 2019)

Im not going to shame her for dumpster diving, honestly Ive done it before as a teenager, two weeks before Circuit City shuttered. The difference is in where/when you plan to do it and actually looking for shit other than like half eaten Reeses cups after Halloween.

There are youtube channels that make this big show about "dumpster diving" and theyre aimed at idiots because they have all this shit and they just pile it up and they go "WOW I CANT BELIEVE I FOUND ALL THIS IN A DUMPSTER!" Which I think she was inspired by that, but whatever. Most of the shit you find, if you find anything worthwhile at all, is going to be fucked up and kind of gross unless it's something youre willing to repair or something like that.

Imagine, though, seeing some 500 lb lady with a rogue grocery cart and her soyboy boytoy rooting around through the dumpster and getting ecstatic over some soggy cardboard box that somebody used to haul their groceries from Sams Club, because she saw "Cheetos" and thought it might be an unopened case, and youre just there to take out the trash from your workplace. They must look like the weirdest homeless people. It's kind of excusable when youre a teenager but she's like 35 and dumpster diving for random shit.

At least she seems to be having genuine fun, I guess. This is probably the most exercise she;s gotten that isnt just "walking". I mean good for her, and I genuinely mean it. If your satisfaction in life is dumpster diving, go for it. This is the first time Ive seen even a tiny bit of life in her cold dead eyes.


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Nov 9, 2019)

Man, I just watched her dumpster diving video and this has to be one of the saddest things that I have seen in a while. She is truly pathetic. She's searching for the fan base that she thinks that she deserves. I honestly felt like she was homeless. If she wasn't a truly awful person I would pity her.


----------



## Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop (Nov 9, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> Sometimes I can’t help but think about Mama Sarault back in her teenage years, heavily pregnant, about to bring her unplanned bundle of joy into this world, unaware that she was about to throw her dreams and future away for what would eventually turn into a 35yo, _369lbs_ tee-heeing unemployed behemoth living on grandma’s money, who’s sole hobbies would be gorging on Arby’s for YouTube feeders, and dumpster diving.


She could have saved herself a lot of time, effort, money, and headaches if she had just asked her dead beat of a sperm doner to pull out, or just got an abortion. For all we know Chantals a butt baby, that would explain a lot though.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 9, 2019)

“This is my new sweater BTW.”

I missed that part while watching her vlog the first time. What kind of person wears new clothes to go dumpster diving? I’m genuinely amazed at her ability to constantly make choices no sane person ever would.

I get that it’s just a cheap black hoodie, not a Chanel dress or anything, but still.


----------



## Sham (Nov 9, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> “This is my new sweater BTW.”
> 
> I missed that part while watching her vlog the first time. What kind of person wears new clothes to go dumpster diving? I’m genuinely amazed at her ability to constantly make choices no sane person ever would.
> 
> I get that it’s just a cheap black hoodie, not a Chanel dress or anything, but still.



Yes. She's also wearing her "nice" top, that black one with the shoulder cutouts. God knows she's not gonna wash this shit anytime soon. 

I'm struck by how much older she looks in every new video. She looks like she's in her mid 40's at least.


----------



## DongMiguel (Nov 9, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> The question is, why is she so fascinated with such gross, 10 year old boy ideas? What 34 year old woman, with a job and responsibilities and maybe a family and kids- meaning a normal life, ever thinks about farts or boogers or hiding food? Zero, that’s how many. What happened to her that caused her to stop her emotional and mental growth?



Nothing happened to her - that's the problem. Her life essentially stopped in her late teens, early 20s, and she's essentially been in limbo ever since. Just listen to her story-times - they're almost all universally from high school, or her time shortly out of high school, or, really, the last time she actually did any living. She's not just fascinated with gross-out humor, she's perpetually fascinated with that moment of her life. I think a lot of it is because it was probably when she was at her happiest and had friends. She doesn't have anything like that anymore. She has a boyfriend who is far more interested in video games than he is being with her, an inner-circle that consists now of just Peetz. Hell, she doesn't even have any lady friends. Rina, who's like ten years her senior, barely hangs out with her nowadays. Her friends from high school, people she actually used to hang out with back in 2017, have probably started their adult lives and now have adult friends. Even if they were single, like Chantal essentially is, her personality is probably so fucking nasty that none of them want anything to do with her. Maybe it was cute back in high school but not now.

If Chantal was a decent person, I'd feel bad for her. But I don't. The real sad part, I guess, is that I think she's satisfied with her life. Or she doesn't know any better because she's living pretty much the same life she led in high school but now without the actual excitement of social interaction. She has no responsibilities. She has no job. She has no motivation. She sits around her house all day eating and watching Unsolved Mysteries. It's basically how she lived in high school and it's why she hasn't emotionally moved on from high school. The lack of completing college, or holding down a job, has also played into it. Whether you go to college, or get a job out of high school, those two events are what really allow for you to grow emotionally as a human being. Even Peetz, the man-child that he is, is more adjusted than she is because he has a job and bills and responsibility. She has none of that and because of it, her mind is basically that of a teenager.


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 9, 2019)

Looks like she made some homemade slop again, couldn’t resist drowning it in sriracha as usual because she claims to eat that shit like ketchup


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Nov 9, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 1003805View attachment 1003806
> Looks like she made some homemade slop again, couldn’t resist drowning it in sriracha as usual because she claims to eat that shit like ketchup


She covers everything with ketchup or gravy or sriracha. Especially the home cooked food that’s supposedly so delicious.  She probably drowned the Mafe in Braggs Aminos too.  Her tastebuds must be long dead.


----------



## Horrors of the Deep (Nov 9, 2019)

The unholy carbohydrate trinity of Chintal, Hamber and Slaton sisters is without a joke some of the most consistent producers of internet funnies. Imagine a collab with all those together in one video. I would actually pay money to watch a reality show where they get locked inside oubliette and have to fish out twinkies from a dumpster. Survival of the fittest fattest of sorts. Think how much money could be made from such a collab. They'd certainly get enough cash to feed all of them for a good bit.

The winner will probably lose a hundred pounds from exercise as well.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Nov 9, 2019)

Chickenpox said:


> View attachment 1003264
> 
> That ass shot tho.



pete always fucking does this

he's an ass man


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 9, 2019)

I have a bottle of sriracha in the fridge. Granted mine is flavored with kaffir lime leaves, but I can’t imagine drowning food in it. If your food needs this much sauce, you’re a shitty cook.

Sauces should enhance the flavor of the dish, not replace it.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Nov 9, 2019)

I do believe she is wearing her new sweater/hoodie because it she out grew her old ones. Unless they are made of very stretchy material, she has obviously out grown most of her preexisting wardrobe. Gaining 40+ lbs will do that.


----------



## PatTraverse (Nov 9, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> pete always fucking does this
> 
> he's an ass man


Too bad Chantal is over 400lbs yet none of it went to her ass _or_ tits.

She does not even have one single desirable feature and that would be sad if it happened to someone that was not this nasty piece of work.


----------



## Barbarella (Nov 9, 2019)

Assuming she and Bibi are a couple, I wonder what he gets out of it?

Sex? No.
Companionship and somebody to talk to? No. 
A wifey to clean and make dinner? No. 
A partner to go out with and share time with? No. 
A person with shared life goals to have children with? No. 
A person who is kind to you and treats you with respect? No. 
a person that helps with finances? No. 

I get how people can be stuck and stay in one place. I’m sure many couples have grown apart and stay for convenience, but they are usually older, and at least have something they shared. Like kids, or a home, and may still be compatable.

Bibi works a lot so when he’s home, he has to fix himself dinner, pick up, and maybe play a couple video games before bed and start doing it all over again. He may just not have the energy to deliberately move out and start over.  But short or not, he’s not a terrible looking guy, he speaks French, and surely somebody better than Chantel has crossed his path. Does he just cheat and live another life, or does he ignore the opportunity?  He always looks sad.

It’s confusing, because this man moved to a new country, not an easy thing to do-he left his family and entire life and culture behind.

For this?

He stays with this nasty, ticcing, unattractive, stupid and mean woman for what? What does he get out of it? It’s rare that a relationship, bizarre as it may seem to outsiders, doesn’t suit both parties in at least one area. And for Malan, I cannot figure out what it could possibly be.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Nov 9, 2019)

CHINARED said:


> Fatty Chanty going Greek


Since our gorl informed us that this was to be her _final_ food review/mukbang before her upcoming surgery, I thought I might actually sift through the fart stories and tee-hees to glean Chantal's expert food critique of the Greek cuisine she presented.
She is, after all, an English major with a delicate palate and her descriptions of her epicurean adventures put Bon Apetít to shame.


Chantal really tests her inner thesaurus as she describes the rush of flavors she is experiencing:
_"Mmmm! These are so good" _she helpfully explains as she starts to dig in.

"_My favorite though, honestly is the salad_" she confides before expounding upon the qualities of the cheese: "_They always put so much Feta... And the Greek vinaigrette is so good_".

"_It's so good! Mmm! Hot!_" she describes as she shovels a mouthful of rice in her tzatziki-hole.

As our epicurean queen starts winding down, she exclaims, "_Mmmm.. Ok I'm FULL. They give you SO MANY rice and potatoes, I'm just gonna put it in the fridge.. For another day._" Ignoring the obvious here, I do love that instead of actually describing anything about the potatoes/rice (other than "good", ofc) she focused on the amount, which kind of says it all.

After pretending that she was going to put the leftovers away and not immediately shovel in the rest as soon as the camera shut off, Chantal expertly sums up her experience for the viewers:
"_That was delicious. I love, like takeout. I don't know if this was authentic Greek food or whatever, but.. it's still good (hee hee, burp). It's like a mix (burp) I think there's like some Middle-Eastern influence in there.. I dunno_".

(Our Poutine Princess mid-burp)

"Mmmm!" count = 7.  Descriptive words other than "_good_" = approx. zero.

Sadly, I believe she used her new favorite go-to decription of "_savoury"  _as an alternative to "_good_" only once this time, but it did show up in the comments of her latest community post:


Our Foodie Fatale might be taking a short hiatus from her valuable, informative reviews for a bit, but thankfully those in Canada now know they can have "_Greek food or whatever_" delivered to their doors, that it comes with lots of rice and that it's _good. _


----------



## clusterfuckk (Nov 9, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> Assuming she and Bibi are a couple, I wonder what he gets out of it?
> 
> Sex? No.
> Companionship and somebody to talk to? No.
> ...


I know being a fat white ‘woman’ is considered desirable in some African cultures. Something about it showing wealth. I have no idea if that’s the case with Bibi but I have heard it somewhere and I honestly can’t think of one other thing he could see in her. It’s a conundrum.


----------



## sperginity (Nov 9, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> I know being a fat white ‘woman’ is considered desirable in some African cultures. Something about it showing wealth. I have no idea if that’s the case with Bibi but I have heard it somewhere and I honestly can’t think of one other thing he could see in her. It’s a conundrum.


maybe she just found someone who is a total fucking coward like ALR did with becky, and he happens to be from africa. There will always be people who are doormats for whatever reason, and they more often than not end up in a nightmare relationship with a crazy person.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 9, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> I know being a fat white ‘woman’ is considered desirable in some African cultures. Something about it showing wealth. I have no idea if that’s the case with Bibi but I have heard it somewhere and I honestly can’t think of one other thing he could see in her. It’s a conundrum.


A white woman being a status symbol for a black man is more of an American/English thing. And as far as the Senegalese beauty standard... it does seem to run towards the heavy end. But there's also a focus on being feminine, well dressed and made up, clean, attentive, and submissive. In absolutely no country on earth a 400 pound, flat chested, flat assed, balding, barren, smelly white woman who digs through dumpsters and routinely shits her pants a status symbol.


----------



## Angry New Ager (Nov 9, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> Assuming she and Bibi are a couple, I wonder what he gets out of it?
> 
> Sex? No.
> Companionship and somebody to talk to? No.
> ...


I've always wondered if Bibi isn't working long hours and sharing a dumpy apartment in Gatineau in order to sock away enough money so he can return home as a relatively prosperous man, marry well, and start a business so he can provide for a wife and a bunch of kids. 

Yeah, there are plenty of advantages to living in Canada, but given the long, cold winters and the fact that the only woman he could attract as a very short African man was this monstrous, foul pig, maybe he's just a sojourner, rather than an actual immigrant. Living with Chantal in a roach-infested apartment that reeks of rotting food wrappers, cats, and her unwashed skinfolds has got to make home seem delightful by comparison, especially by the time February or March rolls around.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Nov 9, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> In absolutely no country on earth a 400 pound, flat chested, flat assed, balding, barren, smelly white woman who digs through dumpsters and routinely shits her pants a status symbol.



Not even Canada.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Nov 9, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> Sadly, I believe she used her new favorite go-to decription of "_savoury"  _as an alternative to "_good_" only once this time, but it did show up in the comments of her latest community post:



Give her some credit. She's branching out a bit lately with her words. In the spaghetti video, she mentions "creamy" butter on the garlic bread. And then again in the Popeye's video, the "creamy" coleslaw. She also described something recently as "buttery." (I think it was some sort of cheese product, maybe mozzarella sticks?)

So in summary, butter and cream.


----------



## Strine (Nov 10, 2019)

A chubby white girlfriend might be a status symbol in parts of Africa, which in the abstract might account for Bibi's continuing presence in the household. But Bibi has never exhibited pride (or really anything less than shame) when he's on camera with the Cheese Demon. I think when his workmates ask about his girlfriend, he shows them a photo of someone from Google Images; he'd be embarrassed by her size, but also just in case they recognise her and stumble upon the hideous truth: his northern belle is in reality a mad sasquatch who spends her leisure time eating out of the trash and exhibiting signs of demonic possession when sodium hits the roof of her mouth. Even if Bibi has some perversion* where he's actually attracted to Chantal (a theory for which no evidence exists) he's so po-faced and despondent whenever she interacts with him that he can't enjoy her company or anything else about her (who could?).


*only someone with a fetish could be attracted to you, gorl. Hi Chantal!


----------



## Turd Blossom (Nov 10, 2019)

The absolute state of Chantal in the latest dumpster video is honestly a bit jarring, even for her. Her filthy shirt is coated in cat hair, she looks like she has lost what's left of her sanity, and somehow her triple-chin has fully engulfed her neck. 

A quick side-by-side from one of her most recent FA Insta pics is a bizarre look into the delusion of our #fatandfabulous poster girl.


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 10, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> The absolute state of Chantal in the latest dumpster video is honestly a bit jarring, even for her. Her filthy shirt is coated in cat hair, she looks like she has lost what's left of her sanity, and somehow her triple-chin has fully engulfed her neck.
> 
> A quick side-by-side from one of her most recent FA Insta pics is a bizarre look into the delusion of our #fatandfabulous poster girl.
> View attachment 1004305



If the picture on the left wasn’t recent I would have said “look how much she’s let herself go over the last few months”. It’s amazing how different she looks in selfies VS on camera


----------



## clusterfuckk (Nov 10, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> The absolute state of Chantal in the latest dumpster video is honestly a bit jarring, even for her. Her filthy shirt is coated in cat hair, she looks like she has lost what's left of her sanity, and somehow her triple-chin has fully engulfed her neck.
> 
> A quick side-by-side from one of her most recent FA Insta pics is a bizarre look into the delusion of our #fatandfabulous poster girl.
> View attachment 1004305


Her mouth has taking on that rat like look when she smiles. It looks like she only has her 4 front teeth and that’s it.
Fascinating from a science perspective.

this is actually a picture of a Nutria; a overgrown rat like creature....kind of like Chinny.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Nov 10, 2019)

A nutria is basically a beaver, but with a rat tail, same family and all. They also love water and are pretty friendly and chill. Unfortunately nothing to do with rats that our gorl could meet in a random dumpster, which is sad cuz those guys are massive.

There is still a possibility she will encounter a racoon or twelve tho, and those will rip her face off.


----------



## MrsLoveMom (Nov 10, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> The absolute state of Chantal in the latest dumpster video is honestly a bit jarring, even for her. Her filthy shirt is coated in cat hair, she looks like she has lost what's left of her sanity, and somehow her triple-chin has fully engulfed her neck.
> 
> A quick side-by-side from one of her most recent FA Insta pics is a bizarre look into the delusion of our #fatandfabulous poster girl.
> View attachment 1004305


Holy FUCK! What is that, like 150lbs difference? She aged her looks 20 years and her body 40 years.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 10, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> A nutria is basically a beaver, but with a rat tail, same family and all. They also love water and are pretty friendly and chill. Unfortunately nothing to do with rats that our gorl could meet in a random dumpster, which is sad cuz those guys are massive.
> 
> There is still a possibility she will encounter a racoon or twelve tho, and those will rip her face off.


Are there possums in Canada? They are nice and fat this time of year and look like Tim Burton nightmares when they open their mouths. Ohhhhh to get a hissing possum sighting during one Chinny's dumpster videos!!!!!


----------



## JimmyHill'sBlarms (Nov 10, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> Are there possums in Canada? They are nice and fat this time of year and look like Tim Burton nightmares when they open their mouths. Ohhhhh to get a hissing possum sighting during one Chinny's dumpster videos!!!!!



Can you imagine Chinny trying to waddle-run away from a hissing Possum while squealing at Peetz to open the car door? Pfft...


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 10, 2019)

JimmyHill'sBlarms said:


> Can you imagine Chinny trying to waddle-run away from a hissing Possum while squealing at Peetz to open the car door? Pfft...


it would be a Christmas present to all of us!


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 10, 2019)

mook bongg chiken kween said:


> It is so sad that she thinks a few home-cooked meals will cancel out all the garbage she's been relentlessly shoving into her maw.


A bit late, but Chantal's very fat-like obsession with "home cooked" meaning good is pernicious. She uses it as a get-out-of-jail-free card to dismiss her prior binging, and while it may be less bad for you than Arby's, the portion sizes she has is still keeping her fat. The portion size a person seriously looking to lose weight looks like would horrify Chantal, who is used to feeling good from inhaling entire plates of rice, hot sauce, and African curry slop. It would be smaller than the meal size a slim, active person eats, let alone her double and quadruple portions.


----------



## weaselhat (Nov 10, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> Are there possums in Canada? They are nice and fat this time of year and look like Tim Burton nightmares when they open their mouths. Ohhhhh to get a hissing possum sighting during one Chinny's dumpster videos!!!!!


Also what about skunks?  Don’t they like to dumpster dive too?   A video of her getting squirted in face by a pissed off skunk would be excellent.


----------



## fatfuck (Nov 10, 2019)

this dumpster diving phase she's in will end faster than her grape fast


----------



## wheelpower (Nov 10, 2019)

Jesus christ


----------



## Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop (Nov 10, 2019)

She was dreaming about those rolos all night (practically haunting her) and just had to go back. I told you, true fatties will find a way. 



We know Peetz isnt taking that nasty shit, and since when has she ever shared food? It wont last 2 days. She might give away the coffee, Ill give her that one.


----------



## MrsLoveMom (Nov 10, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> Jesus christ
> 
> View attachment 1004630
> View attachment 1004631


 Is this on her Insta? Just because it's past code date, doesn't mean there are fewer calories. Maybe she's dumb enough to think that? Like home cooked meals mean endless portions because it's 'home cooked?'


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 10, 2019)

While Chantal doesn't share junk food, another reason why she wouldn't give it away is she'd make an exhibition of herself having to explain how and why ("I'm giving you dumpster food. Yeah I get outdated crap from dumpsters and don't know what to do with it, it's ironic HEEH"). Also you know this nasty woman didn't wipe the wrappers clean either.

The best scenario is if she lied to them "I had some spare", then they saw her video, or they noticed it was past it's date and recognised she was using them to offload bad product.


----------



## RandomLurker (Nov 10, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> Jesus christ
> 
> View attachment 1004630
> View attachment 1004631


30 something bags of rollos and ten oh Henry bars can either be given away (which will piss a lot of people off), RE-thrown in the trash or consumed by Chantard. This is a wonderful era, I hope the dumpster dives take off and devolve into her regularly consuming dumpster food.


----------



## fatfuck (Nov 10, 2019)

i don't believe it. she filmed it both times she went so far. i know she said she did it in between but i don't believe she went alone because she's lazy and because she films every boring thing, so why not that? it's basically a free video and a way to shut up people like me who don't believe anything she says.

so why didn't she film it? i'm willing to bet that she got frustrated last time she went with peetz where she couldn't reach the chocolate and that it was bugging her and that she just had to have it so she ordered tons of it online or went to the store and bought it under the pretense it was a garbage haul. it would follow her usual progression where she dreams and talks about food and then has it the very next day.

in the even that she did find this shit which is highly unlikely, i'm hoping for some food poisoning saga all because of some moldy chocolate.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 10, 2019)

I don't believe it. She bought that shit and is passing it off as a dumpster treasure because she is getting shit from viewers for her new hobby. Rodents would have gotten to it already, and that stuff looks too pristine. 
Oops, ninja'd!


----------



## Painted Pig (Nov 10, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> Jesus christ
> 
> View attachment 1004630
> View attachment 1004631



Already forgot about this pig. Chant is on too much of a high from that maggot haul to make a cunty reply.
ETA:




She actually sounds saner than Chantal here.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Nov 10, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> Jesus christ
> 
> View attachment 1004630
> View attachment 1004631


I absolutely believe this stuff was from the dumpster. Chantal was dreaming about those Rolo's & was so mad she couldn't reach them, that she was going to find a way to get them.
The dumpster video did show those smaller packages of Rolo mini's & I think we all know she was going back for them. I don't think she went a different day, I think she went back later the same night she filmed, but needed 2 hands to get them. Just as she dreams of fast food at 3 am & can't sleep, then drives for miles for her 'fix' - those Rolo's were keeping her awake & she went back for them.

Chantal eating stuff out of a dumpster is the most honest Chantal we've ever seen. She finally found her calling -rooting around in garbage, -like the pig she is.

I admit, this is fun.
Countdown to (fake) surgery: 10 days


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 10, 2019)

Jesus Fucking Christ



Spoiler


----------



## AbraCadaver (Nov 10, 2019)

Turd Blossom said:


> The absolute state of Chantal in the latest dumpster video is honestly a bit jarring, even for her. Her filthy shirt is coated in cat hair, she looks like she has lost what's left of her sanity, and somehow her triple-chin has fully engulfed her neck.
> 
> A quick side-by-side from one of her most recent FA Insta pics is a bizarre look into the delusion of our #fatandfabulous poster girl.
> View attachment 1004305


That right pic legit looks like she’s a woman in her late forties, hitting fifty soon. I’m not even joking.


----------



## Asperchewy (Nov 10, 2019)

Shes dumpster diving now??   Jesus christ what a fucking miserable life she has, lol. Desperate for views now huh?


----------



## Dutch Courage (Nov 10, 2019)

I've not been able to comment much the past week, so I'll just babble about stuff:

She is literally at the craziest we have ever seen her.  Her Q + A was a tapestry of lies, half-truths, omissions, and crackpot thoughts.  Her "stuff everyone doesn't admit to" was a psychotic blueprint for being utterly out of touch with all of humanity.  The food portions are bigger than ever.  Her lack of interest or concern regarding her surgery is at an all time high.  Her dumpster diving is crazy too, but is also fairly understandable and even slightly laudable.

Chantal has never truly wanted to be the grossest, filthiest, most gluttonous slob on YouTube.  She'll do it, and such behavior probably has been a coping mechanism in her own real life; I bet when kids teased her at school, she'd just crank up the grossness to shut them out and shut them up.  But that is a defensive posture and it is the ultimate default position for her.

When views are good, she starts having ambition.  She really wants to be an influencer that people admire and worship, which is both dumb and delusional at the same time, but (as hard as it is for her to comprehend it) she _is_ dumb.

This ambition she gets is very limited in scope, largely because as a 'creator' she is utterly uninspired, and...well, dumb.

So her previous attempts at becoming something more than a circus fat lady with an attitude included murder mysteries, true crime, videogaming, travelogues, karaoke songs, makeup tutorials, and food reviews.  We can even look at her fad diet fiascoes as part of this same impulse; she wants to influence, and is dissatisfied just being a big fat laughingstock.

That she has turned to dumpster diving is about as pure poetic justice as one could write, and ole Clotso just bumbled her way in, after ('natch) seeing something on YouTube to ape.

If she could actually stick with it, if she were capable of learning something, if she understood the focus should be on the diving not on her, and if she had any sense about camerawork, this could be a great YouTube series.  The world's dumbest, most obnoxious supperfatty roots around in garbage!  On paper, it looks great.

As an added bonus, this is easily the most exercise she has gotten in years, even if she just stands at the edge with a mechanical picker.  It gets her out of the house for reasons not involving food, which is good.  It gives her something to do, and she might just learn something from it, even if it is just how a rat learns a maze to find the cheese.

However, knowing Clotso as well as we do, we know she'll fuck it all up, and laziness wins over all.

But for once, I am rooting for the success of one of her spin-off series.  This has the potential to be great in unexpected ways, until it all falls apart.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 10, 2019)

Kinda want some rolos now...


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## wheelpower (Nov 10, 2019)

New video

ETA ninja'd!


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 10, 2019)

This just seems like a really pathetic stunt to remain relevant even if it’s by shock tactics, she doesn’t care how she gets the attention she just wants it. Eat the rolos baby girl, hopefully they’ll contain enough E-Coli to knock you on your ass.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 10, 2019)

She laughs like Sheldon Cooper but with a nasty smoking habit.


----------



## wheelpower (Nov 10, 2019)

Her "shh" tic at 7:20 seems so fake


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 10, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> Her "shh" tic at 7:20 seems so fake



She’s been forcing it a lot lately, like I said before - anything to keep people talking.

Also not even a few minutes in she starts talking about how her mum’s dog sniffs her ass when she farts. Dear god....


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 10, 2019)

Dogs will sniff at any unwashed crotch areas, you'll see it happen with teenage boys. As our bold gorl can't wipe her own ass, the dog will be curious about the vile odor emanating from her regardless of any breaking wind.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 10, 2019)

Man, the thumbnail for that new video... For someone who screams "YOUTUBE IS MY JOB" all the damn time, you'd think she would at least do the bare minimum to look presentable. She's filming in her pajamas - which is a nightgown so bitch aint even wearing pants - doesn't even brush her hair, throw through on a little bit of makeup. I just fucking hate it.


----------



## AutisticFatPig (Nov 10, 2019)

I wonder if Peetz went in for those Rolos and finally had enough.


----------



## Painted Pig (Nov 10, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


>


friend Angie? 
ETA:


----------



## Zenzu (Nov 10, 2019)

The dumpster diving saga is already over folks.
She had a friend who she rarely sees come with her this time. I wouldnt have believed her but she actually shows us her friend standing there in her kitchen while she does the haul. Chantal admits during the mukbang Angie did all of the work because shes "like a ninja" (aka normal sized human) and can fit in and out of the dumpster. She acknowledges that she wouldnt have been able to get any of the stuff they (angie) got if she was by herself because it was all out of reach but says "I wasnt completely useless because I drove her to the dumpster and held open the lid and shined the flashlight". She also graciously "let her have first dibs, of course".
She admits around 18:35 she will not be dumpster diving again until spring because its too cold. And her and Angie are going to plan to do it again when its warmer after she healed from surgery.
Basically Chantal finally realized she is too fat to ever dumpster dive successfully and has given up yet another hobby.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 10, 2019)

_"I was up from morning till night"_
... aren't we all?


----------



## clusterfuckk (Nov 10, 2019)

I honestly think she is a fucking liar about getting those things from the garbage.
it’s highly unlikely a company would throw that much out. Generally they will donate it to a food bank or something, or even put it on clearance. I think grandma footed the bill for all those candy and Chinny is claiming dumpster diving to get people to watch her diving vids.
no way did she get in a dumpster and out without needing emergency services to get out.

eta: shit kinda ninjad with new info about ‘angie’ who is probably a meth head who lived in the alley.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 10, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> I honestly think she is a fucking liar about getting those things from the garbage.
> it’s highly unlikely a company would throw that much out. Generally they will donate it to a food bank or something, or even put it on clearance. I think grandma footed the bill for all those candy and Chinny is claiming dumpster diving to get people to watch her diving vids.
> no way did she get in a dumpster and out without needing emergency services to get out.
> 
> eta: shit kinda ninjad with new info about ‘angie’ who is probably a meth head who lived in the alley.


She had a thinner friend do the work while she held up the dumpster lid and operated the flashlight.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 10, 2019)

Imagine being so trashy and exceptional that even Peetz says fuck this shit I’m going home.


----------



## Nachtalb (Nov 10, 2019)

Isn't she a humanitarian soul,sharing expired food wrapped in god knows what kind of bacteria with family and friends!She's an exceptional friend too!She managed to bait her good "friend" Angie (which she probably sees once in a blue moon) under the pretense of having a girls' night out and watching a movie,just to have her climb down a filthy dumpster.

I gotta say,as much as I'm suspicious that these were the same Rolo's from her previous dumpster dive,one shall not forget the great lenghts a fatty will go to just to get free food.Frankly,they don't give a shit about the quality,as long as it's in abundance.


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 10, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> Imagine being so trashy and exceptional that even Peetz says fuck this shit I’m going home.



Well he has to get back to his child porn, and dumpster diving just isn’t a good enough reason to go out.


----------



## Who Now (Nov 10, 2019)

Jesus Chantal.  Don't you have a shred of self respect or dignity left at all? If you weren't such a bitch, I would feel sorry for you


----------



## krazy orange cat (Nov 10, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> I honestly think she is a fucking liar about getting those things from the garbage.
> it’s highly unlikely a company would throw that much out. Generally they will donate it to a food bank or something, or even put it on clearance.



If it was just recently expired but otherwise good, the employees would have gotten it so she is most likely lying (but that's her default position).


----------



## BerriesArnold (Nov 10, 2019)

Peetz probably throw through a fit. 

I actually don't want this dumpster diving saga to end. There's always the slight chance that she'll poke herself with a used syringe or run into a diseased rodent. Plus we need to see the long-awaited look of indifference on Bibi's face after finally noticing all of the useless garbage hoarding up in their apartment.


----------



## simulated goat (Nov 10, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> Kinda want some rolos now...


Ask Chantal, she's got lots


----------



## Strine (Nov 10, 2019)

Chantal said:
			
		

> shined


English Lit with Honours strikes again. 

Her relationship with food is so bizarre. She says she's going to give that chocolate away (when we all know she's going to eat it in a day) but a normal person might just, oh I don't know, eat a little of it at a time?


----------



## January Cyst (Nov 10, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


>



Archive





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Sham (Nov 10, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> Jesus christ
> 
> View attachment 1004630
> View attachment 1004631



"I tried some and they were perfectly fine."  As if she's just going to immediately keel over from the plague or something. Can't wait for the "I got e. Coli! (Crying emoji)" video thumbnail.


----------



## wheelpower (Nov 10, 2019)

Chantal has been commenting on Jen's video today. The video features jen's boyfriend who's an alcoholic and kinda rude in the video. Several comments tell Jen to leave this guy but not our gorl


----------



## thejackal (Nov 10, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> Chantal has been commenting on Jen's video today. The video features jen's boyfriend who's an alcoholic and kinda rude in the video. Several comments tell Jen to leave this guy but not our gorl
> 
> View attachment 1004954
> View attachment 1004958



she's can't help but dive into dumpsters, literal and metaphorical.  whenever she tries to concern herself in other people's business she gets ripped yet she can't stop.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Nov 10, 2019)

All the social graces of a dead carp, our gorl.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 10, 2019)

simulated goat said:


> Ask Chantal, she's got lots


It's purely psychological because I know that Rolos have that crappy heartburn chocolate. Now we will all associate them with dumpster residue. Good thing she didn't find Reeses cups!


----------



## KitsuneEyes (Nov 10, 2019)

So, I guess fakes shhhh are going her thing now, just like Big Al and the mispronunciation.

In her video she has a bit of trouble breathing, she acknowledged that this could be from scented thinks and gives no fuck to the wall flower plugged the day before that she found in a FUCKING DUMPSTER.

Did I hear wrong or she said that she's going to *freeze* the coffee? Do people do this?
I would rewatch it but I drank too much during this video.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 10, 2019)

I’ve been playing a bit with a BMI/SBMI calculator to see how steep the road ahead of her is. Since I already have the numbers, might as well save someone the work. FYI the optimal BMI is between 18 and 25, 25-30 is overweight, 30-45 is obese, jumping up one class with each 5 points, beyond that is Lord have mercy. SBMI is optimal around 30-39/70.

35/F/5ft2

400 lbs: BMI: 73 / SBMI: 70/70 (beyond the scale)
370 lbs: BMI: 68 / SBMI: 70/70
300 lbs: BMI: 55 / SBMI: 69/70 (she had to lose close to 100 lbs to reach the top of the SBMI scale)
250 lbs: BMI: 46 / SBMI: 63/70 (almost thin enough to be classified into the highest class of obesity)
210 lbs: BMI: 38 / SBMI: 55/70 (class 2 obese)
180 lbs: BMI: 33 / SBMI: 48/70 (class 1 obese)
160 lbs: BMI: 29 / SBMI: 43/70 (overweight!)
130 lbs: BMI: 24 / SBMI: 36/70 (slowly creeping into normal zone)

Can you imagine knowing you have this ahead of you? I’d neck myself. Seriously. People make plans to lose 20, 30 lbs and struggle. 100 lbs weightloss is a HUGE deal. You become a completely different person. It’s life-changing. In her case, 100 lbs would barely qualify as a warmup before the real weightloss. Hell, you probably wouldn’t even notice it that much.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Nov 10, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> this dumpster diving phase she's in will end faster than her grape fast



but she's actually gone dumpster diving


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 10, 2019)

KitsuneEyes said:


> So, I guess fakes shhhh are going her thing now, just like Big Al and the mispronunciation.
> 
> In her video she has a bit of trouble breathing, she acknowledged that this could be from scented thinks and gives no fuck to the wall flower plugged the day before that she found in a FUCKING DUMPSTER.
> 
> ...


Well, I have stored it in the freezer to keep it fresh after opening whole beans in the bag, but I don't know if it does any good with regular ground store brands like she found. I don't recognize that coffee brand, either. Maybe a Canadian specific brand? Something that is vacuum sealed should be fine in a cabinet until it is opened.


----------



## simulated goat (Nov 10, 2019)

KitsuneEyes said:


> So, I guess fakes shhhh are going her thing now, just like Big Al and the mispronunciation.
> 
> In her video she has a bit of trouble breathing, she acknowledged that this could be from scented thinks and gives no fuck to the wall flower plugged the day before that she found in a FUCKING DUMPSTER.
> 
> ...


Freezing coffee is alright and I can't imagine she would notice if it was awful. Does she ever make coffee herself though? A few pounds of beans in the freezer might be justified if you drink that much but if you don't that's a lot of freezer space being wasted.

Her apartment must reek between her body odor and all the scented stuff she uses to mask it. Ugh.

ninja'd by @Punkinsplice


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 10, 2019)

Yes, i should add that those cans are huge and unless she has a deep freeze (not likely in an apartment), that is way too much space taken. Even three people drinking coffee would not use it up fast enough.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 10, 2019)

Freezing coffee is definitely a thing, but I doubt her peasant palate can taste that her dumpster coffee went bad in the first place. You could replace half the beans with raccoon droppings and she wouldn’t be able to tell the difference.


----------



## PatTraverse (Nov 10, 2019)

Does anyone know if sealed products can still get bacteria in them? I am curious to know if all the unopened Rolos are possibly contaminated from prolonged exposure to an unsanitary environment like a dumpster.

What i do know is that such potent contamination can only be cleaned with industrial grade detergent like those used to clean hospitals. Even if she did thoroughly clean the wrappers with something like Mr. Clean, (I know she did not. She is too lazy for that) it is not potent enough to really decontaminate them to make them safe for human consumption.


----------



## Barbarella (Nov 10, 2019)

When she first saw Rolos and coffee in the dumpster, and behaved like “oh well, I can’t get it, it’s ok.” I knew that was a lie and it was going to eat at her.

I imagine that off-camera she begged Peetz to go back and get into that dumpster, whining the whole time she found something good. When he wouldn’t, her diseased little hamsters started creaking the wheel, trying to figure out how to get that $20.00 worth of free candy.

Not sure who this chick she called is, but I bet Chantel was crying on the phone, begging her to come out this one time, or making up lies about catching up or something. . And this poor kind soul agreed, but said no more dumpsters. So Chantel has to say its too cold now when we all know her layers of blubber keep her warm, and she’d spend all winter looking for cheap soap and candy if she had a partner to do the work.

I think if you read between the lines, you can see just how disordered Chantel is when it comes to food. She never stopped thinking about that candy and was actually agonizing over leaving it there. She won’t make friends to have friends, she doesn’t want people around except for Peetz because that relationship is entirely about food. (I take you shopping, you eat out with me). And somehow she scraped up this person she’s never mentioned and probably never sees, just to get some expired candy she couldn’t get out of her mind.

I don’t even think Amber is this obsessed with food. I don’t usually like comparisons, but as much as Amber loves her fast food chains and eats huge portions, I can’t picture her get  so antsy over seeing food in a garbage can that she has to figure out a way, any way, to get it.

The funny  thing is, Chantel could probably ask grams for $20.00 and buy the candy. Instead, she called an aquaintences, admitting her problem (even if she thinks she had a story) then spent gas money twice to go get that stuff. It was probably no cheaper to get it out of a dumpster.

Sorry, I go on...but this kind iof obsession shocks me.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Nov 10, 2019)

I’m gonna say it again. That stuff looks in pretty good condition  for dumpster.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 10, 2019)

PatTraverse said:


> Does anyone know if sealed products can still get bacteria in them? I am curious to know if all the unopened Rolos are possibly contaminated from prolonged exposure to an unsanitary environment like a dumpster.
> 
> What i do know is that such potent contamination can only be cleaned with industrial grade detergent like those used to clean hospitals. Even if she did thoroughly clean the wrappers with something like Mr. Clean, (I know she did not. She is too lazy for that) it is not potent enough to really decontaminate them to make them safe for human consumption.


I don't know if the candy is protected enough by the wrapping and bags to keep out the germs. However, I would expect certain ingredients to break down over time despite the preservatives. Good thing it is colder there. I still wouldn't bring any of that shit into my car or house unless it were an apocalyptic situation. She had it all spread out on her table!


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Nov 10, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> Chantal has been commenting on Jen's video today. The video features jen's boyfriend who's an alcoholic and kinda rude in the video. Several comments tell Jen to leave this guy but not our gorl
> 
> View attachment 1004954
> View attachment 1004958


Ahhh yes, FatByJen. I thought she blocked Chantal from her channel? Or maybe their fat fight is over already. Fatties have to stick together after all. Jen is a snake, much like Chantal. Eating herself to death while lying to everyone about Keto nonsense & now brings in an addict boyfriend she gives money to. Isn't she on State assistance? Fatty better be careful, people know where she lives & some of the comments aren't very nice.

About Peetz not going dumpster diving anymore, I guess Chantal couldn't bribe him enough with dinner & comic books. 
And who is she kidding about freezing coffee? She doesn't make her own coffee -Chantal is a Starbucks girl. Just eat the Rolo's & keep breathing in that toxic air freshener you found in the garbage.
I didn't finish this last video, but Lord, for someone sitting down, her breathing was really bad. But, no matter, the fake surgery will take care of everything.
Only 10 days to go.


----------



## PatTraverse (Nov 10, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> When she first saw Rolos and coffee in the dumpster, and behaved like “oh well, I can’t get it, it’s ok.” I knew that was a lie and it was going to eat at her.
> 
> I imagine that off-camera she begged Peetz to go back and get into that dumpster, whining the whole time she found something good. When he wouldn’t, her diseased little hamsters started creaking the wheel, trying to figure out how to get that $20.00 worth of free candy.
> 
> ...


What this dumpster diving phase has taught me is that Chantal's extreme gluttony and laziness are matched by her greed. The moment she saw those Rolos in the dumpster and said that she wanted them, she would not be denied. No others would do. Not even identical ones from the store that are actually fit for human consumption.

Chantal truly has no impulse control and this was really the perfect example of it for the whole world to see. Forever a slave to her childish impulses.


----------



## Who Now (Nov 10, 2019)

Kiwis, keep checking on ebay. You might find a deal on expired coffee and a cheap glass dish  (but not Rolos)

Random thought: If she gets stuff from dumpsters, is she going to check for recalls?  For example, whatever that smelly wall thing was could have been recalled for defective wiring or the coffee might have some kind of contaminate. Of course now she will say she is checking.

Evil thought: What if one of those items has a pregnant bed bug? (people throw out infested items every day ) Just think of the fun she will have right around the time of her surgery; all those little hungry vampire bugs will be looking for tasty blood and infest her bed. (Yeah, I know a store is not likely to have them, but just go with me here. People drive around and put their household trash in dumpsters all the time ) This is fun


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 10, 2019)

Who Now said:


> If she gets stuff from dumpsters, is she going to check for recalls?







My man, she could be shitting blood for a week straight and she’d say it had nothing to do with dumpster diving.


----------



## Red Mask (Nov 10, 2019)

I think it's fitting that she's dumpster diving considering what a dumpster fire she is.


----------



## C3PBRO (Nov 10, 2019)

Makes you a better dumpster diver though apparently. Imagine making your identity swimming in trash like some kind of dumpster dolphin, and you have to recruit a skinny person to do it for you to be any good at it. Must fucking sting. Until the high of the Rolo's kicks in, of course.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 10, 2019)

She bought all of that. Any store is going to mark shit like that down to 75% off, put it in the 'past due date' display, and some fat bitch will buy them all thinking she got a deal. I used to work at a chain store with a grocery section, and there were people who knew what time of the day we put stuff in the expired goods display, because they always showed up and fought with each other over who got what. Candy always went first, followed by carbs.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Nov 10, 2019)

PatTraverse said:


> Does anyone know if sealed products can still get bacteria in them? I am curious to know if all the unopened Rolos are possibly contaminated from prolonged exposure to an unsanitary environment like a dumpster.
> 
> What i do know is that such potent contamination can only be cleaned with industrial grade detergent like those used to clean hospitals. Even if she did thoroughly clean the wrappers with something like Mr. Clean, (I know she did not. She is too lazy for that) it is not potent enough to really decontaminate them to make them safe for human consumption.


Unless it is recalled for foreign contaminants, or bacteria such as Listeria, E Coli, etc...(Which we dont know) I doubt that the food itself is harmful.  It would be a quality issue. There are best buy and expiry dates for reasons. Mostly for quality rather than spoilage.
I also doubt that bacteria could penetrate the plastic packaging. Having said that, I would be more concerned with cross contamination. Bacteria on the outside of the package being handled, transferred on to the hands, and then ingested. If you have to decontaminate something with bleach, and scrub your hands with Dettol in between bites, is it fucking worth it? For most non starving sane people, my guess is no. This is a woman who outweighs a female grizzly rooting through garbage to get junk food. This is as bad as an opiate junkie rooting through the trash at a nursing home to get the used up fentanyl patches that were previously stuck to grandmas left tit. She can't even do that properly because she is too fat, she had to get someone else to do her dirty work. She sucks.


----------



## Strine (Nov 10, 2019)

Who Now said:


> Kiwis, keep checking on ebay. You might find a deal on expired coffee and a cheap glass dish  (but not Rolos)
> 
> Random thought: If she gets stuff from dumpsters, is she going to check for recalls?  For example, whatever that smelly wall thing was could have been recalled for defective wiring or the coffee might have some kind of contaminate. Of course now she will say she is checking.
> 
> Evil thought: What if one of those items has a pregnant bed bug? (people throw out infested items every day ) Just think of the fun she will have right around the time of her surgery; all those little hungry vampire bugs will be looking for tasty blood and infest her bed. (Yeah, I know a store is not likely to have them, but just go with me here. People drive around and put their household trash in dumpsters all the time ) This is fun


She probably already has bed bugs. She's a slovenly hog whose domicile has already had other infestations (fruit flies). Bibi won't share a room with her, probably because she smells like dairy farts and yeast, so she's in charge of changing her bed linen id est it never gets changed. Sometimes I think about how she must smell and feel nauseous.


----------



## Whale Watcher (Nov 10, 2019)

It's funny to hear her describe how her friend from high school went about dumpster diving because it highlights how little effort she puts in, even to something so undignified & simple.

"she was in there getting all kinds of stuff"
"without her I wouldn't have been able to get this stuff" (à propos de yesterday's Rolos)
"I did help... I shined the light for her and held the lid open"

Her life is so comically sad. Even rooting through a dumpster is something that normal people can absolutely dunk her on.



wheelpower said:


> Jesus christ
> 
> View attachment 1004630
> View attachment 1004631


That's 34 000 calories of pure chocolate...
Two and a half week's worth of calories for someone eating 2k calories a day.

Who wants to bet how long it's gonna take the Cheese Huffer to get through all that?


----------



## Princess Ariel (Nov 10, 2019)

Sham said:


> "I tried some and they were perfectly fine."  As if she's just going to immediately keel over from the plague or something. Can't wait for the "I got e. Coli! (Crying emoji)" video thumbnail.



This reminded me of something this very sick and depraved woman on that Hoarders show said about a can of gravy or something that had been expired for a decade. 
"How 'bout if I just try a little bit and if it's good I keep it?"
Meanwhile the therapist was like "But it's expired. The metals from the can have seeped into the food after ten years."

And here we have our gorl trying out food she got from the trash (hoarders dig in trash too) to rationalize keeping it and deeming it safe. We all know she's mentally off and you just know she's going down a bad mental path if we're already seeing these similarities with batshit people on TLC.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Nov 10, 2019)

It figures that no sooner did I proclaim the Dumpster Diving Saga potentially her most clever idea ever, she abandons it immediately.

As soon as I saw her presenting the loot without showing the dive itself, I realized it would never have worked out anyway.  It's the diving that is entertaining, not the loot.  Of course, quitting is anything except of her own volition; Peetz doesn't like it, the weather won't cooperate, Angie is not at my beck and call...so I'm not gonna do it anymore...

However, now that she has found the Rolos honeypot, she may give into temptation...  The odds of her falling into a dumpster have decreased dramatically, but there remains a remote chance...  No real surprise that she didn't even do the diving herself.

The news of the day to me was her breathing, which was so bad that even she acknowledged it.  That wheeze she let out when she tried to exclaim "chocolate" was bonechilling.

Still as crazy as ever, and her time left alive is rapidly diminishing.

Kids...just do drugs.  They are way cooler than this.


----------



## PatTraverse (Nov 10, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> Unless it is recalled for foreign contaminants, or bacteria such as Listeria, E Coli, etc...(Which we dont know) I doubt that the food itself is harmful.  It would be a quality issue. There are best buy and expiry dates for reasons. Mostly for quality rather than spoilage.
> I also doubt that bacteria could penetrate the plastic packaging. Having said that, I would be more concerned with cross contamination. Bacteria on the outside of the package being handled, transferred on to the hands, and then ingested. If you have to decontaminate something with bleach, and scrub your hands with Dettol in between bites, is it fucking worth it? For most non starving sane people, my guess is no. This is a woman who outweighs a female grizzly rooting through garbage to get junk food. This is as bad as an opiate junkie rooting through the trash at a nursing home to get the used up fentanyl patches that were previously stuck to grandmas left tit. She can't even do that properly because she is too fat, she had to get someone else to do her dirty work. She sucks.


Chantal is way more pathetic than any junkie. They are addicted to things that a lot of the time are expensive and often harder to access. Meanwhile, she could have driven her clown car, waddled inside Costco like she has done so many times and just filled a shopping cart with Rolos. They would have stared at the beast but no one would have stopped her.

There is simply nothing logical about spending a fortune on fast food daily but being unwilling to do the same on other cheap mass produced crap like Bath & Body Works products and cheap chocolate. Chantal will have spent way more time, money and resources acquiring than it will take her to inhale all her precious, expired and contaminated Rolos.


----------



## krazy orange cat (Nov 11, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> I also doubt that bacteria could penetrate the plastic packaging.


Assuming, of course, that the plastic packaging is intact.  I've seen many a store have to toss packaged food/candy/cookies because in the process of using a box cutter to slice a carton open, they also sliced through half the packages in said carton.  I doubt that she checked to see if there were cuts or tears in her precious Rolos.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Nov 11, 2019)

I honestly don’t think Chantal has much to worry about in terms of food contamination or cross contamination.  She lives in squalor, eats off that filthy car tray, is constantly licking her fingers and touching her face, refuses to use napkins, is fairly unsanitary with her cats and eats like a garbage compactor.  She’s got a strong immune system, it seems.  And she’s far too greedy to give any of it away to unsuspecting family members.  I guess her mom’s dog may be in for a weird time but I think Chantal is more likely to get food borne illness from her filthy kitchen and rat-feces infested cupboards than dumpster candy and coffee.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Nov 11, 2019)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> I honestly don’t think Chantal has much to worry about in terms of food contamination or cross contamination.  She lives in squalor, eats off that filthy car tray, is constantly licking her fingers and touching her face, refuses to use napkins, is fairly unsanitary with her cats and eats like a garbage compactor.  She’s got a strong immune system, it seems.  And she’s far too greedy to give any of it away to unsuspecting family members.  I guess her mom’s dog may be in for a weird time but I think Chantal is more likely to get food borne illness from her filthy kitchen and rat-feces infested cupboards than dumpster candy and coffee.



On the other hand, it could be a case of the microbe that breaks the cow's back. To hear her tell it, she's in the ER for IV antibiotics and steroids every other week.

Whatever. Chantal is gross no matter what, and it's not like her beleaguered immune system is going to hold out well during her hospital stay for that surgery that's totally going to happen this time guys, for real. If you had an actual plan to get a nasty infection after surgery, you'd probably go dumpster diving in the weeks leading up to it. Between this and her steadfast determination to do the exact opposite of everything her doctors tell her to do to prepare, it's like she wants to have complications. Maybe she thinks a particularly difficult surgery and a solid dose of MRSA will finally give her that frail, feminine aesthetic instead of being a ticket to a slab in the hospital basement.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Nov 11, 2019)

I love how you guys are concerned about Chantal’s health from eating a Rollo or ninety-eight from the dumpster. We’re talking about a woman who not only can’t reach her ass to wipe / wash it and can spend five days in the same t-shirt, but also has rats feces in her cupboard and smashed a cockroach on camera.

I wouldn’t be surprised if the dumpster is cleaner. She’ll be fine.

_Still hoping for an e-coli saga tho!_


----------



## Turd Blossom (Nov 11, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 1005033


Jesus. I swear with each passing day Chantal grows closer to completing her transformation into a rabid, rotund beaver. 


She looks positively unhinged.


----------



## Meygen (Nov 11, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> friend Angie?
> ETA:
> View attachment 1004774





Painted Pig said:


> friend Angie?
> ETA:
> View attachment 1004774





wheelpower said:


> Chantal has been commenting on Jen's video today. The video features jen's boyfriend who's an alcoholic and kinda rude in the video. Several comments tell Jen to leave this guy but not our gorl
> 
> View attachment 1004954
> View attachment 1004958


The fact that shes trying to seem as if her reason for commenting was out of support when it was blatantly an excuse to call HER haters out just shows, yet again, what a self centered tub of lard she really is


----------



## fatfuck (Nov 11, 2019)

most people that do dumpster diving do it to find useful items which they either sell or refurbish and then use or sell.

this fat pig on the other hand dumpster dives for fucking discarded food. you can't make this shit up.


----------



## irishAzoth (Nov 11, 2019)

I pray that she dumpster dives when the weather gets warmer that comes with a lot of other critters and bugs that hopefully will make a guest appearance on her videos


----------



## solidus (Nov 11, 2019)

irishAzoth said:


> I pray that she dumpster dives when the weather gets warmer that comes with a lot of other critters and bugs that hopefully will make a guest appearance on her videos



Chantal will be lucky to avoid the giant Arby’s in the sky by the time the warmer months come around. Between dumpster diving, poor hygiene and an IV every other week it’s almost like she wants a serious infection.


----------



## headlikeafckngorange (Nov 11, 2019)

Countdown to surgery: 9 days


----------



## CindyChafe (Nov 11, 2019)

Ugh it creeps me out when she does this. She’ll take a bite, have her mini foodgasm and then say “shhh—I said shh”. What the fucking fuck. Is this a put on or a legit tic? First one is from the midnight A&W run from a few weeks ago and the second one is from the most recent maffe mukbang. 





Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## fatfuck (Nov 11, 2019)

irishAzoth said:


> I pray that she dumpster dives when the weather gets warmer that comes with a lot of other critters and bugs that hopefully will make a guest appearance on her videos



i hope it ends similar to this by some store security guard




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Fatty-boom-boom (Nov 11, 2019)

CindyChafe said:


> Ugh it creeps me out when she does this. She’ll take a bite, have her mini foodgasm and then say “shhh—I said shh”. What the fucking fuck. Is this a put on or a legit tic? First one is from the midnight A&W run from a few weeks ago and the second one is from the most recent maffe mukbang.
> 
> View attachment 1005661
> View attachment 1005651


She's totally doing it on purpose now, she's trolling... It's the same as Big Al mispronouncing her words, they think it's "cute"


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 11, 2019)

It's strange to think that because Chantal is fucking obsessed with looking Good and Normal (it doesn't work, but she hates being seen as not in control of her life). The fart talk at least she can claim she's doing it as a 'joke', but making her self look like a psychotic unsocialised freak with disturbing violent tics seems like something she'd want to conceal. Then again Chantal is a lolcow so who knows.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 11, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> It's strange to think that because Chantal is fucking obsessed with looking Good and Normal (it doesn't work, but she hates being seen as pathetic). The fart talk at least she can claim she's doing it as a 'joke', but making her self look like a psychotic unsocialised freak seems like something she'd want to conceal. Then again Chantal is a lolcow so who knows.


I agree, honestly. She seems to want to be a gorgeous, made up, well dressed Instagram girl who goes to Starbucks and posts artsy food photOS. But she also wants to talk about shitting her pants and getting fucked by old men, and wants to eat food out of a dumpster. She needs to choose a persona and stick to it.


----------



## Fatty-boom-boom (Nov 11, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> I agree, honestly. She seems to want to be a gorgeous, made up, well dressed Instagram girl who goes to Starbucks and posts artsy food photOS. But she also wants to talk about shitting her pants and getting fucked by old men, and wants to eat food out of a dumpster. She needs to choose a persona and stick to it.



What do you expect, she's fucking nuts.. She can't stick to anything.. She tries to act like she doesn't care then she gets triggered and goes on the rampage!


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 11, 2019)

Her most notable sign of decline is her makeup. In 2017 she tarted herself up every time she was on camera, but ever since her au-naturale phase, she's used it as an excuse to not even try, which makes her IG claims to hotness even more delusional. I'm amazed she's avoided complete psychosis given her fully contradictory personality and self-image.


----------



## irishAzoth (Nov 11, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 1004650
> Already forgot about this pig. Chant is on too much of a high from that maggot haul to make a cunty reply.
> ETA:
> 
> ...


You know things are off the rail when Shannon some one who claims to have borderline personality disorder(but is insane regardless) is talking more sense than Chantal has recently


----------



## Whatthefuck (Nov 11, 2019)

headlikeafckngorange said:


> Countdown to surgery: 9 days


She’s not having any surgery. I’ll eat my shoe if she does. There is no way outside of a critical life saving issue any surgeon or anesthetist would touch that thing. They probably told her at the original consult to lose weight and she must have gained a good 30 elbees by this time. She’s a fucking wreck. On one hand I’d like for her to stop pretending, on the other lying cunt Chantal is a fun Chantal.


----------



## Beluga (Nov 11, 2019)

Chantal said:
			
		

> I'm not the most environmentally conscious person


No shit Sherlock, just the sheer amount of food - especially meat - you eat in a single day probably widens the fucking ozone layer by a thousand mile.


----------



## Igotdigusted (Nov 11, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> She’s not having any surgery. I’ll eat my shoe if she does. There is no way outside of a critical life saving issue any surgeon or anesthetist would touch that thing. They probably told her at the original consult to lose weight and she must have gained a good 30 elbees by this time. She’s a fucking wreck. On one hand I’d like for her to stop pretending, on the other lying cunt Chantal is a fun Chantal.



And I will eat your other shoe if she does have it. This dumpster diving saga was her best low yet. I wonder if she is ever going to surpass eating bacteria infested candy straight from the trash.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Serial Grapist (Nov 11, 2019)

*HARVEY'S BIG HARV DOUBLE CHEESEBURGER AND CRUNCHY ONION RINGS MUKBANG*





Quick question...


Spoiler: Not terribly important, I’m just curious



Does anybody know who this chick in this screenshot is/her channel?
Apparently her name is Katey or Kathryn.

From what I can tell, she is a (former) online friend of Yabas (YoutubeUnderground) and they are at odds with each other apparently. She has made a video talking shit about Yaba that Chantal has found and has been commenting on, giggling about Yabas alleged weight, but Yaba and the other haydurs are in full damage control mode and are not mentioning this women’s name or channel AT ALL even though there’s various tweets discussing what happened. Yaba even briefly discusses what happened in her latest video, but won’t name the chick/channel other than call her “White Castle”.


----------



## Nachtalb (Nov 11, 2019)

So much for "I'm not gonna eat any more fast food till my surgery,guys!"

Also,from her video description : "I was not feeling motivated to cook today and was craving a Big Harv burger with crunchy onion rings from Harvey's Canada "

Well fuck,not even a hysterectomy is enough motivation for her.And how can you crave a burger if you're eating shitty fast food constantly anyway??


----------



## toiling in obscurity (Nov 11, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> *HARVEY'S BIG HARV DOUBLE CHEESEBURGER AND CRUNCHY ONION RINGS MUKBANG*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*tali


Serial Grapist said:


> *HARVEY'S BIG HARV DOUBLE CHEESEBURGER AND CRUNCHY ONION RINGS MUKBANG*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think I used to be aware of her, i think her channel is called like “miss fvcking wonderful” or something, I’ll have to dig for dirt tho


----------



## Casket Base (Nov 11, 2019)

"Oh I'm just beezin' today"




HEE  HEE


----------



## GremlinKween (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Painted Pig (Nov 11, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> *HARVEY'S BIG HARV DOUBLE CHEESEBURGER AND CRUNCHY ONION RINGS MUKBANG*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet that bun didn't even come with seeds. it's just covered in bugs from her landfill apartment.


----------



## Gorl Talk (Nov 11, 2019)

(Pointless shit for the permanent record.)

I can't screenshot right now, but in the comments of this most recent atrocity, Moon Like asks whether she's wearing an engagement ring, and Chantal replies "Maybe shhh lol "

She also claims to have had apples for breakfast.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 11, 2019)

Bibi will reach peak beta status if he marries Jabba.


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 11, 2019)

I like how she shares the tale of her teenage conception as if it was some glamorous fairytale in which her parents met and fell in love at such a young age, when in reality her dad just wanted a quick fuck and her mum was the only teenage hoe that would put out. She says how everybody loved her and adored her when she was born and our mum refused to give up and always provided for her and I’m just wondering if her mum feels like it was worth it or if she wishes she just got a back alley abortion. Chantal your mother was a teenage trollop and you were the offspring of a quick fuck and duck, you’re not special.


----------



## Meygen (Nov 11, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> *HARVEY'S BIG HARV DOUBLE CHEESEBURGER AND CRUNCHY ONION RINGS MUKBANG*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only thing I 100% believed in that video is that her mum had to have a C section due to the size of her head


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Nov 11, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> *HARVEY'S BIG HARV DOUBLE CHEESEBURGER AND CRUNCHY ONION RINGS MUKBANG*
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Yep, that's her, and not to white-knight Yabba, can't stand either of them, but Mrs. Fvcking Wonderful has some nerve making fun of anyone's weight. She was nearly 400 a little over a year ago but got WLS and she looks like this now. I think she's in her early thirties too, so pretty rough in the face for that age as well. She pulls her skin back in thumbnails.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 11, 2019)

Damn a minute in and she's got a plate of greasey, cheesy, sauce laden fried food in front of her and she isn't even that perked up.  She's going to need to up her doses of fat and grease she's built up quite the tolerance.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Nov 11, 2019)

toiling in obscurity said:


> *tali
> 
> i think I used to be aware of her, i think her channel is called like “miss fvcking wonderful” or something, I’ll have to dig for dirt tho


Yes, it's Ms. Fvcking Wondeful she was friends with Peter Monn and she tries to be close to the likes of  Rich Lux. She was buddies with Yabba but turned on her and called her out for talking about fatties when she's one herself. This LOL Cow circle jerk keeps getting better. Yabba seemed salty and pressed like a damn panini over it. Katey/Ms. Fvcking Wonderful is trainwreck herself.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Nov 11, 2019)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> View attachment 1005825 Yep, that's her, and not to white-knight Yabba, can't stand either of them, but Mrs. Fvcking Wonderful has some nerve making fun of anyone's weight. She was nearly 400 a little over a year ago but got WLS and she looks like this now. I think she's in her early thirties too, so pretty rough in the face for that age as well. She pulls her skin back in thumbnails.


THIRTIES? Christ I was assuming she was fifty at the least in this photo, just from her face!


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 11, 2019)

I don't understand how she doesn't get tired of eating out all the time. I currently have an issue with my kitchen, where I can't really cook. After a month of living off of pretty much only DoorDash and fast food, I gave up and got shit I could cook without an oven or range. I'm actually enjoying eating sandwiches and pot noodles, because it's a break from fat, sugar,salt and just greasy richness for every meal. It's kind of fun at first because it feels decadent and it's nice to not have to cook, but I know for a fact you just feel shitty after a while of it.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 11, 2019)

One of the greatest pleasures of dieting/fasting is having a clean and clear kitchen that doesn't get dirty. It feels like an entirely extra room just for making coffee, a very fine indulgence.

Admittedly a fatty gets the same result by just buying takeout all the time


----------



## Painted Pig (Nov 11, 2019)

Gorl Talk said:


> (Pointless shit for the permanent record.)
> 
> I can't screenshot right now, but in the comments of this most recent atrocity, Moon Like asks whether she's wearing an engagement ring, and Chantal replies "Maybe shhh lol "
> 
> She also claims to have had apples for breakfast.



ETA: Happy 1500 boys


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 11, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 1005852


PLEASE let her fake an engagement. I love when cows pull shit like that online that they don't tell their SOs about. It's always amazing when it crashes and burns.


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 11, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 1005852
> ETA: Happy 1500 boys



CUCK


----------



## NervousSideEye (Nov 11, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> PLEASE let her fake an engagement. I love when cows pull shit like that online that they don't tell their SOs about. It's always amazing when it crashes and burns.



I really hope it's fake too. Reminds me of when DSP's ex got herself a fake engagement ring because her coworkers kept asking when the Pigroach was going to propose. You know for a fact if Bibi actually put a ring on it it would be all over her Instagram, if not her YouTube channel as well.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Nov 11, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 1005852


It's on her right hand (viewer's left), so no. She posted a picture of that cheap looking ring a week ago on Instagram, where it was also on her right hand.



If someone was demented enough to propose her she would be sure to let the internet know immediately. She'd be telling the haydurs before telling her family. That aside, a fake proposal saga would be pretty great!


----------



## Meygen (Nov 11, 2019)

BhertMern said:


> It's on her right hand (viewer's left), so no. She posted a picture of that cheap looking ring a week ago on Instagram, where it was also on her right hand.
> View attachment 1005853
> If someone was demented enough to propose her she would be sure to let the internet know immediately. She'd be telling the haydurs before telling her family. That aside, a fake proposal saga would be pretty great!


How origional of her. It's not as if any other youtubers have recently had speculations about a wedding/ fiance


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Nov 11, 2019)

I'm split between believing that Jabba is so stupid she doesn't know there's a finger it's supposed to go on OR that the ring was the biggest she could find, and that's the least fat finger she has, so that's where it has to go.

Faking an engagement with a man who wants absolutely nothing to do with you. How sad, Chantal.


----------



## GoodLard (Nov 11, 2019)

We can all see that she has most definitely got fatter the past weeks. IF the surgery is real, how is she going to spin this to the doctors?  They're professionals and know all calibers of patients. Is she truly self sabotaging herself on purpose?


----------



## Beluga (Nov 11, 2019)

Archive *HARVEY'S BIG HARV DOUBLE CHEESEBURGER AND CRUNCHY ONION RINGS MUKBANG! *She's such a shitty storyteller it's almost unbelievable. For every cheeseburger she eats, she's shortening her life by a day.
ETA: her shh tic is obviously faked in this one. Also can you imagine throwing away your youth because you got knocked up and then you end with... This?! Disappointment doesn't even begin to cover it.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## JoyQ (Nov 11, 2019)

YourMommasBackstory said:


> View attachment 1002248


I believe this actually. I think she only eats take out and is probably too lazy to go get it more than once a day. It doesn’t matter how many meals you have it matters how many calories you consume. There are some people who eat 6 meals a day but 1200 calories total because that’s what works for them. If you are eating 4x your BMR/TDEE you can eat one meal a day your whole life and continuously gain.
Edit: I take this back she uploads multiple mukbangs a day jfc how is she still alive

I’m firmly in the camp that obesity in itself is a result of disordered eating. Maybe not BED but maybe there should be a more vague term for those who overeat to the point of losing mobility.


----------



## Barbarella (Nov 11, 2019)

She’s says going to tell the story of her whole life, in a nutshell. That’s where I bugged out, because I know her story: born, eat, die. 

Pretty fucking easy. Accomplished nothing, did nothing, went nowhere, gave nothing. Just ate. 

Her new “shhhh’s” are ridiculously feigned. It’s like a virgin faking an orgasm. She doesn’t even know how it’s supposed to go.


----------



## krazy orange cat (Nov 11, 2019)

If there is a surgery scheduled (and that is a very big IF for sure) then she is deliberately self-sabotaging at this point.  I just want to know what excuses she gives her doctor for her weight gain (assuming that it isn't explosive diarrhea that causes the surgery to be cancelled this time).


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Nov 11, 2019)

In the Harveys video, she totally took a bite and then cut out her SHHHH tic, then put the burger back to her mouth to splice the video to look like she was doing the sloooooow SHHHHHH on purpose because she totes loves doing that. Chintal *thinks* she's being smart.

So her mom tried to lock down her boyfriend by getting knocked up, which resulted in him fucking off. If she had just had sex with protection, who knows how the relationship would have ended, or not. Moother seems like she'd be a cow if she were a teen today.


----------



## marjoram (Nov 11, 2019)

Yeah, Big Chinny is trying to "reclaim" the shhh tic by pretending it was never an uncontrollable compulsion and just some weird, makes -no- sense thing she "loves" to do.  You're not fooling anybody Fatso--yer tickier than a wild hyena.
Should really get some help for that shit.....


----------



## Pineapple Fox (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Nov 11, 2019)

My god, she is the epitome of laziness. (Not that we didn't already know this).

"I know I was supposed to do a week of home cooking, but then I'm like, 'But then I have to cook for a whole week, uggh..." She says with this defeated, pained look on her face.

That is what most normal people do you fat, lazy tub of lard waste of space. People with full time jobs and kids to take care of do this all the time. It's not hard. What else do you have to do?

But she's going to "try" to make a meal sometime this week you guys. You heard that right. She's going to "try." Making a simple meal at home is not something you "try" to do like climbing a mountain. You just fucking do it. Jesus Christ. She's pathetic.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Nov 11, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> My god, she is the epitome of laziness. (Not that we didn't already know this).
> 
> "I know I was supposed to do a week of home cooking, but then I'm like, 'But then I have to cook for a whole week, uggh..." She says with this defeated, pained look on her face.
> 
> ...


When she does this it makes me wonder how BiBi has to cook for himself or eat out.  So she’s didn’t feel like cooking but screw your rock of a man who was at work all night ? The sleeping situation ,too many things make this relationship seem like utter trash.  So what does she even bring to the table ?  Other than her paying her half of the bills ? Same goes for him too.


----------



## Strine (Nov 11, 2019)

I don't know about this feigned SHH business; the Chantal we love to hate has no self-awareness and it ought to stay that way. Fortunately, as soon as the wind changes, she'll be doing something else and trying to rip the head off anyone who remembers yesterday's persona. 


In other news, the guy or gorl who was initially spearheading the OP has just vanished, and although I'm hesitant to make any great promises, I think I can finish it in his or her absence. Content volume is a non-issue to say the least; after I added my typical blathering to it, it's now twelve pages. If anything, there's too much of it. 

It needs editing, but once I've sorted out a workable draft, I'd like to post as a .pdf in the thread as normal, with the idea that serious feedback be given about what it should or should not include (I tried asking about this a few weeks ago, but it was derailed when we all started chatting about our favourite Cuntal moments). I hesitate to give a time frame, but I'd like to kick off 2020 with a decent OP for this cow.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Nov 11, 2019)

After insisting that she was going to prepare healthy, home-cooked meals until her surgery, Chantal gave the feeders a real treat. Looking disheveled and insane and dressed in what appears to be a giant nightgown, the trough sounds were off the chart as our Queen of Poutine chose to _lick her fat hands _instead of using her napkin.

It always so amusing when Chantal makes smug declarations about what she is going to do, then unfailingly fails to follow through. You'd think she would learn at some point, but god bless her she never does. 

It's going to be hard to top October's FA follies, ER visit during the fallout from her Heaven's Gate Mukbang and cancelled surgery saga, but as her glorious "_Year of Healing_" (which, btw she has removed all references to this from her channel from what I can tell) draws to a close, Nutty November has started off with promise. You know we're in for a good month when she kicks it off by literally digging in the trash for expired Clark bars.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Nov 11, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> *HARVEY'S BIG HARV DOUBLE CHEESEBURGER AND CRUNCHY ONION RINGS MUKBANG*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember when Chantal said she only bought that nightgown because it was the only one the store had, but it was HUGE on her at a 6X.
Nice to see how she grew into it.
I have to say, probably one of the greatest new businesses that popped up for Chantal is GrubHub & UberEats. She can order on her app, sit on her gigantic ass & wait for her food to come to her door from places that normally didn't deliver.

I wonder what else she ordered & didn't show? Chantal lies, & she especially lies about food. Only one huge burger & onion rings? C'mon, that's the appetizer. What else did you order Chantal?

Once again she asked people for recipes & won't cook any of them. When will they learn?
She didn't mention any pre-op doctor appointments, so will she just show up the day of surgery clearly 30+ pounds fatter & everyone will be OK with this?
We'll see soon enough.
Countdown to (fake) surgery: 9 days


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 11, 2019)

But I thought you were “fat & proud” “fat & beautiful”, Chantal? Why care so much about comments about your weight then?

Also here she is talking about Zachary Michael yet again:



Oh yes. Chantal works sooooooo hard on her content... by inhaling burgers in her hospital gown looking pajamas:



Such a hard worker that one.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Nov 11, 2019)

I still subscribe to the notion that we are headed for some kind of climax to this years-old saga.  Maybe not the climax of all climaxes, but a crescendo of sorts.  Too many loose balls are on the court.  She has to figure out a plausible excuse for another surgery cancellation.  The haydur channels have multiplied and have resorted to unusual tactics. Her breathing sounds horrifying.  No way enough oxygen is getting through all that blubber, and the brain is suffering.  She seems to have lost her lusty ardor for mukbangs (for the time being) and has an air of going through the motions.  She knows the candy elves leave treats for her in the dumpster.  She's a celebrity, who appeared in the 'news'.  She may have crossed into the 400-pound frontier. And isn't Bibi's sister supposed to be moving out again on the 16th (which is something like her eighth moving out date, going all the way back to last December) Her card was declined recently, and she has taken up garbage picking.  On the horizon, doubts loom about the future of YouTube's AdSense program.  Just speculation, but little of it favors Clotso's situation.

These asteroids hurtling from the shattered core of her life are going to start colliding into one another in ways she will be ill-equipped to respond to, I'm not even talking about her health, although it could easily be the first to go, especially if there is a surgery.  I see all kinds of potential issues for her in all facets of her life.  I guess it is needless to say that this whole long saga is going to end badly for her, one way or another.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Nov 11, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 1005852
> ETA: Happy 1500 boys



I think it’s a bangle for a regular sized person.


BhertMern said:


> It's on her right hand (viewer's left), so no. She posted a picture of that cheap looking ring a week ago on Instagram, where it was also on her right hand.
> View attachment 1005853
> If someone was demented enough to propose her she would be sure to let the internet know immediately. She'd be telling the haydurs before telling her family. That aside, a fake proposal saga would be pretty great!


That’s a cheap ass ring I am sure I have seen on the Reitmans website.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Nov 11, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> I think it’s a bangle for a regular sized person.
> 
> That’s a cheap ass ring I am sure I have seen on the Reitmans website.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 11, 2019)

I don’t understand people who claim cooking meals at home is too hard. For most home cooked meals you don’t even have to do anything other than throw shit into a pot and stir it once in a while till it’s cooked. Sure, roasting a whole chicken may take more than one hour, but 90% of that time is just waiting. And, sure, there are recipes that need constant attention, like scallops, or are complex and mega time-consuming, like certain high-end pastries, but how often do average people cook that shit at home? Just throw your goddamn chicken tenders into the slow cooker and stop whining so fucking much. 

Imagine being lazier than Amberlynn Reid.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Nov 11, 2019)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> View attachment 1006156


Yeah that seems about right. It would have to be something cheap because her fingers are so fat. From what I've seen a lot of brands, from indie to luxury, don't offer sizes above a 10 unless it's a custom order. Not that it matters, because Chantal never saves money. 


Captain Ahab said:


> Just throw your goddamn chicken tenders into the slow cooker and stop whining so fucking much.


They key word in that is _slow_, and Chantal wants instant gratification in the form of a small mountain of food and at least 3 dipping sauces. Rate me autistic, but I don't think she's capable of enjoying any home cooked food, no matter who makes it or what they make. That's why we see her adding so much Sriracha to her home cooked food; she's trying to reach that high that she would get from drinking KFC gravy or dipping cheap buttery biscuits into ranch dressing.


----------



## Who Now (Nov 11, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> She says how everybody loved her and adored her when she was born and our mum refused to give up and always provided for her



That's the story she has probably been told her whole life. It would be too unbearable for her to admit she was a cum and run.  Her narcissism couldn't take it.



BhertMern said:


> If someone was demented enough to propose her she would be sure to let the internet know immediately. S



Exactly. She would be doing "Shop with me at plus size bridal shops" and giving us "Wedding make up tutorials" and " Let's go taste testing wedding food" videos. 
It's a cheap opal. Not an engagement ring. And on the wrong hand. She'll probably say its a promise ring. Which makes it more pathetic.


----------



## Free the Pedos (Nov 11, 2019)

JoyQ said:


> I’m firmly in the camp that obesity in itself is a result of disordered eating. Maybe not BED but maybe there should be a more vague term for those who overeat to the point of losing mobility.


 
The DSM-5 now has "Other specified feeding or eating disorder" (OSFED) (used to be Eating disorder not otherwise specified - EDNOS).


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Nov 11, 2019)

Who Now said:


> That's the story she has probably been told her whole life. It would be too unbearable for her to admit she was a cum and run.  Her narcissism couldn't take it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought she was already calling it a promise ring. More of her arrested development, since promise rings are for teenagers and no self-respecting 35 year old would tolerate that shit. It's worse than those people who are "engaged" for ten years and have four kids together but never seem to sign the papers.


----------



## Strine (Nov 11, 2019)

Heifer Chandler found a ring that she can get on her deli sausage fingers and so is pretending it's an engagement ring, because the next thing to go around one of her digits will be a mortician's tag. The end.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Nov 11, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> Also here she is talking about Zachary Michael yet again:
> 
> View attachment 1006134



She really has no room to talk about Zachary Michael "making her ears bleed." 

"Hee Hee"


----------



## clusterfuckk (Nov 11, 2019)

The whole story she told sounds made up. Like most story’s have a flow to them, well I guess if they are true. She kept repeating things and going back and forth with the timelines and it just sounded like she was making it up as she went.
New avatars for everyone!!


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 11, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> She really has no room to talk about Zachary Michael "making her ears bleed."
> 
> "Hee Hee"


ZM has a very neutral, easy to listen to voice. He's well spoken and clearly educated, and he has the ability to move towards and reach a cohesive point. I'm not at all sure what about that is 'ear bleeding', apart from Chinnys obvious jealousy. She has schizophrenic speaking patterns, grating and alarming verbal tics, and unless she's talking about her own bowel movements, she struggles to string two sentences together.


----------



## DongMiguel (Nov 11, 2019)

I would actually be interested in Chantal plotting out her life because I wonder how she'd react to the realization that, for the past 15 years, it's essentially been a dead end with literally no potential at any type of satisfactory conclusion? This March she'll be 36. She's pushing 40 and has done nothing with her life. That's fucking depressing. It's not even about having a family at that point - but any redeemable social standing. Imagine nearing 40 and not actually having a career, or steady employment? 

I can see why Chantal eats. It's essentially the only thing she has in her life. She's substituted love, career and success with food. It's pretty much the only thing that brings her pleasure because she certainly ain't getting it from her absent boyfriend or the feeling of accomplishment that comes with having a solid career and a solid paycheck ... or even the satisfaction of having a family. 

Someone up thread mentioned the climax ... I think the climax is going to be a midlife crisis for Chantal when she realizes she's 40 and has done absolutely nothing with her life.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 11, 2019)

Free the Pedos said:


> The DSM-6 now has "Other specified feeding or eating disorder" (CHANTAL) (used to be Eating disorder not otherwise specified - EDNOS).



post from your future, all our futures.

@Rabbit Bones imo ZM comes across like a smarmy headmaster punching down on some special needs student.   His overly dramatic, emotive way of lamenting Chantal's stupidity really grates me.  We know the bitch is stupid: be more subtle with it.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Nov 11, 2019)

Is she left handed? 
Also, I didn't watch the video -- does she even know who her dad is? As in, met him?



Rabbit Bones said:


> ZM has a very neutral, easy to listen to voice. He's well spoken and clearly educated, and he has the ability to move towards and reach a cohesive point. I'm not at all sure what about that is 'ear bleeding', apart from Chinnys obvious jealousy.



Neutral for a fag, maybe.

For the record, I love Zach.

Does anyone know what his degree is in? I kind of hope it's what Chantal lies about. That would solidify her jealousy imo.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 11, 2019)

What the fuck is going on with her under chin? It's like some fucking camel hump, does she store water in it? It's bloated, giant and saggy, gross.

She also looks very sick, I'm sure she's malnourished as junk food addicts normally are but she looks worse than ever. She has aged horribly within the past year and her breathing got so much worse.


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 11, 2019)

RussianBlonde said:


> What the fuck is going on with her under chin? It's like some fucking camel hump, does she store water in it? It's bloated, giant and saggy, gross.
> 
> She also looks very sick, I'm sure she's malnourished as junk food addicts normally are but she looks worse than ever. She has aged horribly within the past year and her breathing got so much worse.



She really does look fucking dreadful in this video. Much worse than usual and that's saying a lot. 

She must have been absolutely flooded with comments about it which brought on that blimpout saying she'll be deleting all weight comments going forward.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 11, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> She really does look fucking dreadful in this video. Much worse than usual and that's saying a lot.
> 
> She must have been absolutely flooded with comments about it which brought on that blimpout saying she'll be deleting all weight comments going forward.



Yeah I saw few ppl in the comment section very carefully and very politely asking her why she's looking so much bigger and if she's ok, I'm sure they are deleted now.


----------



## Strine (Nov 11, 2019)

DongMiguel said:


> Someone up thread mentioned the climax ... I think the climax is going to be a midlife crisis for Chantal when she realizes she's 40 and has done absolutely nothing with her life.


She is already keenly aware that she's a trainwreck fuckup. She's been an adult for half her life now, and after 18 years she's literally worse off than she was age 18. She's unemployable by her own hand, and would literally have to change her name ever to work again. She lives with a midget who won't touch her and whom she was too dumb to force into marriage when he wanted residence. She won't ever have kids (her own fault, again). No friends except dickless Peetz. Her way of dealing with the consequences of her own sloth and gluttony is to indulge in even more of it. She's in denial about her situation, but she knows.


----------



## THOTto (Nov 11, 2019)

I don’t feel like catching up if this was posted but,  jabba such love. A whole 17 dollars on yourself. Good for you! Next time try not to buy one of the cheapest possible rings to pass an an engagement ring, prongs will give it away. And if Bibi did buy it? It must feel nice knowing you aren’t even worth 20 bucks to him, lol.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Nov 11, 2019)

The ssshhh was fake as fuck Chinny. We can decipher when it is genuine and when you are faking it (faking like your week of homecooked meals). It is really sad she is trying to milk one of her mental illness tics for views.


----------



## mannequin (Nov 12, 2019)

Strine said:


> whom she was too dumb to force into marriage when he wanted residence.


I have a sneaking suspicion that she didn't try to force him into marriage because _Chantal _thought she could do better, however many years and hundreds of pounds ago that was. Her current situation has certainly disabused her of that notion.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Nov 12, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> *HARVEY'S BIG HARV DOUBLE CHEESEBURGER AND CRUNCHY ONION RINGS MUKBANG*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



20 minutes and 5 seconds of Chantal reminiscing about when people loved her (only because she was a baby). How old was she when her mom kicked her out to live in the group home? 16?


----------



## krazy orange cat (Nov 12, 2019)

She said she was 16 or 17 when she was sent to the home.  You would think something like being sent to a group home would stick out enough that you would remember how old you were but when you're making up stories while stuffing your face, I guess you don't want to get pinned down with details.


----------



## Refrigerator Poet (Nov 12, 2019)

marjoram said:


> Yeah, Big Chinny is trying to "reclaim" the shhh tic by pretending it was never an uncontrollable compulsion and just some weird, makes -no- sense thing she "loves" to do.  You're not fooling anybody Fatso--yer tickier than a wild hyena.
> Should really get some help for that shit.....



Argh, stop that, Chantal.  I want the real tics!  They scare the shit out of me when I watch them at 4AM!

(I will now accept hats/dumbs. I am aware how pathetic I am for relying on Chantal for late night spookiness.)


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Nov 12, 2019)

DongMiguel said:


> I think the climax is going to be a midlife crisis for Chantal when she realizes she's 40 and has done absolutely nothing with her life.



I think the climax will be her dying before reaching 40.


----------



## Angry New Ager (Nov 12, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> I think the climax will be her dying before reaching 40.


I used to think that, but given the access she has to health care, I suspect she'll drag things out for a surprisingly long time. I don't follow the Slaton thread, but I've long since given up on logging in to the Farms and seeing an announcement in the header that Tammy Slaton--she of the fatty forehead hump because her body ran out of other places to store fat--is FUCKING DEAD.  That YouTube cook Simply Sarah (who is fat, but not a cow),  is still walking this earth amazes me, as does the fact that Tess Holliday is still able to stomp gracelessly down a fashion runway once in a while, or that J Aprileo/Comfyfat is still able to waddle anywhere at all.

So I can't help but think that Chantal will still be wheezing and farting and Shh!-ing her way through mukbang videos for years to come. As long as she has delivery services to bring groceries, restaurant meals, and fast food to her, it's okay if she gets too fat to drive. As long as she can still maneuver her bulk to the front door, she's set; she never has to set foot outside again, except for occasional emergency room visits and doctors' appointments. And what does she need with the outside world (beyond occasional medical interventions to keep propping up her existence)? Food is her world, after all.


----------



## Barbarella (Nov 12, 2019)

Chantel said -and believes- that she was a planned pregnancy. 

Despite the fact that her mother was 16 and living with her “nuclear” family and too terrified to tell them until she was six months along. 

Either Chantel‘s mother lied and it never occurred to her to disbelieve it, or her mother is as stupid as Chantel to get pregnant as a teen; either can be true,  but I think she was an oopsie. 

It’s funny Chantel has to believe she was planned though. Not being aborted (as she should have been) is not good enough.


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 12, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 1006135
> 
> But I thought you were “fat & proud” “fat & beautiful”, Chantal? Why care so much about comments about your weight then?
> 
> ...



How many more times is she going to announce she’s deleting comments? Gorl we get it you have no backbone.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Nov 12, 2019)

If you guys really wanna find the ring, you have to make sure you're looking at sizes. Jabba's finger have fat rolls, remember. She won't fit in any normal sized rings. 

The ring was likely on clearance in Torrid, just like everything else she buys herself that isn't edible.


----------



## sgtpepper (Nov 12, 2019)

Imagine having a boyfriend who supposedly loves you no matter what size but when faced with a choice of spending time with your "loving" bf or weird ex you choose to dive in dumpsters with the latter. 

They both got off work the same time and you choose to hang with Peetz. Keep spinning the narrative that Bibi loves ya but your audience isn't delusional. You have a camera out enough for us to know you aren't spending any quality time with Bibi because you spend that time stuffing your face with fast food.

 She can pretend she loves her body but a person that is happy and loves their body as it is wouldn't sacrifice a relationship to eat burgers that will still be here tomorrow. That's not what "loving yourself" is.


----------



## Pudgy Bear Claws (Nov 12, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> Is she left handed?
> Also, I didn't watch the video -- does she even know who her dad is? As in, met him?
> 
> 
> ...



I could have sworn he's mentioned his degree has something to do with music. When I first started watching him he said he was working in school administration which was okay but he wanted to eventually get back to teaching music. I hope I'm remembering correctly, it was a while ago.


----------



## THOTto (Nov 12, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> If you guys really wanna find the ring, you have to make sure you're looking at sizes. Jabba's finger have fat rolls, remember. She won't fit in any normal sized rings.
> 
> The ring was likely on clearance in Torrid, just like everything else she buys herself that isn't edible.


Nope that ring is cut underneath and I can prove it.


The band isn’t consistent through the stone and it’s not centered on her finger (the right side of the band would get smaller if it was in correct perspective) , it’s propped up for the camera at an odd angle even if it’s too small it wouldn’t be that warped. (Red lines) if it was enclosed properly it wouldn’t be tight on the left with enough to cut in but loose on the right to leave space (yellow). In short she got a cheap ring, and had to cut it to fit her fatty fingers.she either cut it for this photo and had to put a cheaper larger band under or She’s wearing it cut open.

*clarified wording. I like life studies so weird perspective stands out.


----------



## PatTraverse (Nov 12, 2019)

sgtpepper said:


> Imagine having a boyfriend who supposedly loves you no matter what size but when faced with a choice of spending time with your "loving" bf or weird ex you choose to dive in dumpsters with the latter.
> 
> They both got off work the same time and you choose to hang with Peetz. Keep spinning the narrative that Bibi loves ya but your audience isn't delusional. You have a camera out enough for us to know you aren't spending any quality time with Bibi because you spend that time stuffing your face with fast food.
> 
> She can pretend she loves her body but a person that is happy and loves their body as it is wouldn't sacrifice a relationship to eat burgers that will still be here tomorrow. That's not what "loving yourself" is.


Chantal's relationship with Bibi is just one of convenience for both of them. He has to clean up after her but other than that, they do not spend time together. So we can say she is relatively low maintenance as a lot of women will ask of their boyfriend that they actually do things. She is also happy that he does not get in the way of her stuffing her face and always has access to the bingemobile. As long as it feeds her delusion that she has a loving boyfriend and he comes along to a family gathering once in a while, he fulfills his role.

As i have said before, their relationship is a loveless one but they deserve each other as two spineless and unambitious individuals happy to just go through the motions.


----------



## 89elbees (Nov 12, 2019)

You know, Amberlynn has _at leas_t 150 lbs on Chantal and yet, somehow, I still find Chantal's body to be way more grotesque. Part of it is the WAITWHATTHEFUCK beachball stomach that's only really apparent from the rarey-seen side profile, but another part is the fucking sausage fingers. How has your body given up so much that the only place it can find to shove today's 20,000 calories are your fucking fingers?

All this to say that these ring pics are horrifying


----------



## weaselhat (Nov 12, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> Chantel said -and believes- that she was a planned pregnancy.
> 
> Despite the fact that her mother was 16 and living with her “nuclear” family and too terrified to tell them until she was six months along.
> 
> ...


The exact moment you can tell the planned pregnancy shit was a lie, towards the end of that topic Chantal  said something along the lines of her mother told her from the moment she found out she was pregnant, she loved her.   I think Chantal meant she was a planned birth as in when her mom found out she was preggo she decided not to get an abortion.


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 12, 2019)

weaselhat said:


> her mother told her from the moment she found out she was pregnant, she loved her.



No shit. This whole story is the weirdest flex ever. Why is she acting like this makes her special or something?

Is there any mother that would tell their child any different, even if it weren't the truth? Like who would tell their daughter 'lel i totes would have aborted but i was too scared to tell my folks until i was six months preg and by then it was too late' only a psychopath would divulge that to their child


----------



## THOTto (Nov 12, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> No shit. This whole story is the weirdest flex ever. Why is she acting like this makes her special or something?
> 
> Is there any mother that would tell their child any different, even if it weren't the truth? Like who would tell their daughter 'lel i totes would have aborted but i was too scared to tell my folks until i was six months preg and by then it was too late' only a psychopath would divulge that to their child


So, if god forbid Chantal got knocked up?

“HEEHEE I WASN’T SURE IF YOU’D GET ME VIEWS!”


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Nov 12, 2019)

So basically Mama Sarault is only 52? Damn, she’s still quite young.

Between 35 and 55, plenty of women will be close friends despite the age gap. Perhaps at some point Mama Sarault thought her daughter would eventually grow up to be her best friend. They would have been inseparable, sharing hobbies and perhaps a common circle of girl friends.  Mama Sarault could also have enjoyed being a young grandmother to Chantal’s kids.

Unfortunately for her she got a lazy 400lbs fat fuck who gorges on Arby’s and dumpster dives for YouTube...


----------



## Nachtalb (Nov 12, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> View attachment 1006308View attachment 1006309
> The whole story she told sounds made up. Like most story’s have a flow to them, well I guess if they are true. She kept repeating things and going back and forth with the timelines and it just sounded like she was making it up as she went.
> New avatars for everyone!!



We all know how she likes to embellish her stories and paint herself as this strong,desireable and beloved protagonist.

She claims that they all loved this little eggheaded ball of inconvenience so much and yet she still turned out to be a leeching failure.

The fact that her father didn't bother to keep in contact and nurture their relationship/bond even though she claims to be a love child just convinces me even more that this was a typical case of teen pregnancy with a deadbeat father. Chantal's ego wouldn't admit that though.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Nov 12, 2019)

Chintal might want to watch this Youtube video






She doesn't dumpster dive to get produce because she can't afford it and food banks don't give out parishables. She doesn't root around donation bins for clothing. She doesn't scour the streets for furnuture when people move or school is done. She doesn't even do it for environmental or political reasons. She is CRAZY


----------



## DongMiguel (Nov 12, 2019)

89elbees said:


> You know, Amberlynn has _at leas_t 150 lbs on Chantal and yet, somehow, I still find Chantal's body to be way more grotesque. Part of it is the WAITWHATTHEFUCK beachball stomach that's only really apparent from the rarey-seen side profile, but another part is the fucking sausage fingers. How has your body given up so much that the only place it can find to shove today's 20,000 calories are your fucking fingers?
> 
> All this to say that these ring pics are horrifying



I don't know. AL goes to great lengths to hide her body and you're only left getting glimpses of it via Eric's videos (or that video of her coming out of the vet that the obsessed fan recorded a few days ago). She's a tank, though, with actual shelf-ass. I think they're both very grotesque in their own ways. When you see a full body shot of AL, it's pretty dang grotesque, especially her massive tree trunk legs.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Nov 12, 2019)

Sure, this one day should erase all the crap eating since August, & her entire life.

Countdown to (fake) surgery: 8 days


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Nov 12, 2019)

She's forgetting to mention she'll also eat at least one massive takeout meal on top of her blessed 'homemade' vegetable soup. We know you don't actually like vegetables, Chinny, something you have in common with all obese whale people. You force a few down when they're fried, coated in ranch or other foul rank substances, or maybe drowned in oil and sugary coatings and baked, but really, 99% of your food choices come down to beige or white foods made of simple sugary carbs like white breads, pastries and cake, or disgusting transfat-laden meats, topped with glutinous fake cheese. We see you. We see you online and we see exactly how folks your size eat IRL. You have to be delusional to think these beasts ever willingly seek out fresh vegetables.


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Nov 12, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> View attachment 1007014
> Sure, this one day should erase all the crap eating since August, & her entire life.
> 
> Countdown to (fake) surgery: 8 days


Foot soak? She probably has gout.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Nov 12, 2019)

"I have a homemade vegetable soup simmering on the stove!"

I need video evidence of this with you holding up today's newspaper, or this did not happen.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 12, 2019)

Chantal can barely grip a knife, let alone chop vegetables safely. I'm sure her 'evidence' would be store-bought soup simmering, with all the packaging hidden away.

Basically this clip except with a Kiwi bird's face pasted over Superintendent Chalmers' head:


----------



## Meygen (Nov 12, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> View attachment 1007014
> Sure, this one day should erase all the crap eating since August, & her entire life.
> 
> Countdown to (fake) surgery: 8 days


I'm sure once shes shat out the dumpster rolos and the hunger kicks in the diet will be out the window again


----------



## Neckless (Nov 12, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> One of the greatest pleasures of dieting/fasting is having a clean and clear kitchen that doesn't get dirty. It feels like an entirely extra room just for making coffee, a very fine indulgence.
> 
> Admittedly a fatty gets the same result by just buying takeout all the time


Not when the rubbish piles up cuz lazy af.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Nov 12, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> "I have a homemade vegetable soup simmering on the stove!"
> 
> I need video evidence of this with you holding up today's newspaper, or this did not happen.



I cringe during her cooking videos since she makes so many mistakes simply because she doesn't know and doesn't care.  Any time she has something 'simmer' it's on a medium-low, and shell even narrate it - and it's too high of a heat and too rapid of a boil.    So she's overcooking shit.  The other thing about having vegetable soup specifically simmering, is that the vegetables will get ultra mushy. Stews simmer.  Chilis simmer.  Broth and stocks simmer....  Soups get cooked.  Unless she's using the vegetables to make a stock base for the vegetable soup, it makes no sense. 

As to her cracking down to take better care of herself? What a fucking total pile of dog shit. If she was trying she'd still be on some sort of a doctors plan and trying to do normalish things like planning a week of food, going grocery shopping, and meal prepping to help stay on track. 

I'm totally expecting in her recovery (shall the surgery go on) that she'll have another ailment, like diabetes.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Nov 12, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> As to her cracking down to take better care of herself? What a fucking total pile of dog shit.



I know it's been said a million times here, but I can't get over the fact that she thinks she can eat complete shit for months and then "crack down" a few days before the surgery by making one homemade soup. 8-year-old children possess better logic than this.

Do her ass-kissing supporters ever call her out on this bullshit?


----------



## clusterfuckk (Nov 12, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> I know it's been said a million times here, but I can't get over the fact that she thinks she can eat complete shit for months and then "crack down" a few days before the surgery by making one homemade soup. 8-year-old children possess better logic than this.
> 
> Do her ass-kissing supporters ever call her out on this bullshit?


Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Nov 12, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> I know it's been said a million times here, but I can't get over the fact that she thinks she can eat complete shit for months and then "crack down" a few days before the surgery by making one homemade soup. 8-year-old children possess better logic than this.



Eh, it's how stupid people operate generally, and people who cannot delay gratification or plan long-term. It's the same as those fat people who announce a diet two weeks before they're due to go on holiday and have to wear a swimsuit, when they have 100lb excess to lose ... they try some quick-fix heroic stupidity for a few days, cheat on that, lose nothing or nothing noticeable because a few lbs lost doesn't show on their massive carcass, and then bounce back to being a pig. They're the same people who solomnly announce that they TRIED DIETING and NOTHING WORKED OMG and try to convince you their body is special and breaks the laws of thermodynamics when their problem is they're just too hard of thinking to learn and apply knowledge in a consistent manner.


----------



## JoyQ (Nov 12, 2019)

Could YouTube boomers be anymore obvious?




Mary Jo’s Liked videos:


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Nov 12, 2019)

JoyQ said:


> Could YouTube boomers be anymore obvious?
> View attachment 1007248
> Mary Jo’s Liked videos:
> View attachment 1007252



Ooh! I was playing this game the other day.  I checked several of the profiles of the positive comments on her videos and they were all subbed to reaction channels.
@Dutch Courage did a nice post researching the posters of some of the positive comments on her videos once. I think most of them either watch similarly delusional YouTubers or are subbed to all the hate channels.


----------



## Lilac_loud (Nov 12, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 1003471
> totally worth it.


Okay, I was looking at this picture again and I realized this dumb shit has this air freshener thing in upside down. I have one also and as I looked at it I realized the fish is upside down, checked the one I have (I don’t have a fish one but just look at the thing) and realized the bottle in her picture is upside down also so all that putrid dumpster oil is going to spill out onto that gross ass floor. Unless this picture is actually in a socket near the ceiling and she has the whole damn picture upside down.  WTF it’s just too much!


----------



## Whatthefuck (Nov 12, 2019)

Lilac_loud said:


> Okay, I was looking at this picture again and I realized this dumb shit has this air freshener thing in upside down. I have one also and as I looked at it I realized the fish is upside down, checked the one I have (I don’t have a fish one but just look at the thing) and realized the bottle in her picture is upside down also so all that putrid dumpster oil is going to spill out onto that gross ass floor. Unless this picture is actually in a socket near the ceiling and she has the whole damn picture upside down.  WTF it’s just too much!


I was wondering when someone was going to notice that. Yep, she's going to have a puddle of oil all over her floor and I'm sure she can't be fucked to clean it. Then she'll likely complain that it was defective.


----------



## krazy orange cat (Nov 12, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> I was wondering when someone was going to notice that. Yep, she's going to have a puddle of oil all over her floor and I'm sure she can't be fucked to clean it. Then she'll likely complain that it was defective.


The outlet appears to be upside down in the image so most likely she filmed upside down. Or is the ground plug on top in Canada?

ETA: That could just be the underside of a counter rather than a ceiling. IDK, maybe her apartment is as nuts as she is.


----------



## Ellana (Nov 12, 2019)

When you say you're taking the day off that does not mean you spam your community section with low tier boomer humor and cats. Keep that shit on Instagram.
I apologize to every boomer I offended.


----------



## Zenzu (Nov 12, 2019)

Someone commented on that video that the wallflower was upside down and she said "oh that's why it all leaked out". Idk why her plug is upside down in the wall though.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Nov 12, 2019)

Ellana said:


>



Jeffree, may I suggest the following shades for your upcoming Beezin palette :

Six Dippin’Sauces (matte brown-red)
Smashed Cockroach (sparkling green)
Dingleberries (velvet greenish brown)
Dumpster Diving (matte blue-grey)
Free Rollos (matte caramel)
Top of Everest (shimmery white)
I said Shhh! (velvet burgundy)
My rock Bibi (matte medium brown)
Shaaaaam (sparkling warm taupe)
Binge Shirt (matte dirty pink)
Last Hurrah (sparkling red)
369elbees (velvet mustard yellow)
Celebrity Wig (shimmery bright pink)
All Men want to F me (velvet taupe-mauve)
Night Binge (matte black)

Didn’t make the final cut :
Bingemobile
My ex Peetz
Tee-Hee!
Cyst-thematic


----------



## ricecake (Nov 12, 2019)

Zenzu said:


> Idk why her plug is upside down in the wall though.


The outlets in my apartment are all like this and I looked it up once because it's really annoying. It has something to do with how the faceplates used to be made before they were made out of plastic. If they fell off (which happened a lot I guess) it was better to have the third prong on top otherwise it would short out if the faceplate hit the other two prongs? Something like that. Not an electrician but it's pretty common in older buildings.


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 12, 2019)

Ellana said:


> When you say you're taking the day off that does not mean you spam your community section with low tier boomer humor and cats. Keep that shit on Instagram.
> I apologize to every boomer I offended.
> View attachment 1007418



I’m an animal lover by nature but if her cats were to vanish never to be seen again and we never got spammed with annoying ass videos and pictures of them I’d be fine with it.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Nov 12, 2019)

ricecake said:


> The outlets in my apartment are all like this and I looked it up once because it's really annoying. It has something to do with how the faceplates used to be made before they were made out of plastic. If they fell off (which happened a lot I guess) it was better to have the third prong on top otherwise it would short out if the faceplate hit the other two prongs? Something like that. Not an electrician but it's pretty common in older buildings.


I figured her outlets were wonky because she's a fat piece of shit.


----------



## weaselhat (Nov 12, 2019)

Zenzu said:


> Someone commented on that video that the wallflower was upside down and she said "oh that's why it all leaked out". Idk why her plug is upside down in the wall though.


You can rotate  the plug part if your outlet is a different set up.  Unless that is why it was in the trash to start with.  But I bet she’s just too dumb to figure that out.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Nov 12, 2019)

ricecake said:


> The outlets in my apartment are all like this and I looked it up once because it's really annoying. It has something to do with how the faceplates used to be made before they were made out of plastic. If they fell off (which happened a lot I guess) it was better to have the third prong on top otherwise it would short out if the faceplate hit the other two prongs? Something like that. Not an electrician but it's pretty common in older buildings.



I've always been under the impression that stuff like this is a sign of contractors not giving a shit and the building being overall crappy and full of cockroaches. It's one of those little things, like lightswitches being installed upside down (so the lights are off when the switch is in the "on" position) that are red flags for me. Like, it doesn't really _matter, _but it doesn't exactly show pride in workmanship or attention to detail.

I dunno. We know the place she lives is one step up from an actual slum so I guess I just assumed the wiring was barely up to code.

Edit:

@ricecake  I didn't mean to imply you live in a slum. Sorry. I'll go sit on the exceptional step for a while.


----------



## Strine (Nov 12, 2019)

Ellana said:


> When you say you're taking the day off that does not mean you spam your community section with low tier boomer humor and cats. Keep that shit on Instagram.
> I apologize to every boomer I offended.
> View attachment 1007418


The "beezin'" shit is so forced à la Gretchen Wieners. It's not cute or quirky that you made up a word gorlfriend, you just look autistic. I don't know that Sam apreciates finding himself accused of beezin' either, when all he's doing is lying on the floor and looking afraid of the demented heifer with a camera. We're yet to see one photo of her with an animal that doesn't look terrified or contemptuous.


----------



## 89elbees (Nov 12, 2019)

A foot soak? Ah yes Chantal, quite a necessity with how much you must be on your feet every day.


----------



## Barbarella (Nov 12, 2019)

She should make words that relate to her own favorite things. 

For example, every time she eats she ends up Brooping in her car.  (burping and pooping) 

Or, cheese gives her a bad case of Farquid.  (liquid farts). 

And she loves the fragrance of her own flatulume. (Gas/perfume). 

I hate that she made me think of that. They are no worse words than beezing though. Which really should mean she’s using Burts bees products, not a cat “misbehaving.”


----------



## weaselhat (Nov 12, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> She should make words that relate to her own favorite things.
> 
> For example, every time she eats she ends up Brooping in her car.  (burpling and pooping)
> 
> ...


Flatulume is my favorite out of all of those.


----------



## Ellana (Nov 12, 2019)

Hmm, what is this?


----------



## WizardOfErrz (Nov 12, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Hmm, what is this?
> View attachment 1007604



This guy seemed to be the one to let her know about the tweet. He's also the same guy that someone several pages back pointed out talks shit about her on ZM's videos, as well as other reaction channels.

To add on: You sure you want to talk about karma, Chantal? Fake suicide attempt, threatened to call CPS, faked giving a homeless man food, used Julie's suicide to get sympathy, etc. 
I know it's old news, but the CPS incident is one of the most damning things imo. She said the parent who she had been friends with for 20 something years had been neglecting their kids and bringing men into the house. If that was the case and she actually cared about the kids and not herself (we already know she only cares for herself), she would have called them way before she had a falling out with that friend. So she either stood by for years and let that happen to the kids or (big surprise) Chantal lies. 
Chantal is on Karma's hit list anyways.


----------



## headlikeafckngorange (Nov 12, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Hmm, what is this?
> View attachment 1007604



Chantal using the term _“stuffing his face”  _is really.. really.. rich. The ham practically redefined the term.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Nov 12, 2019)

TeeHee


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Nov 12, 2019)

WizardOfErrz said:


> This guy seemed to be the one to let her know about the tweet. He's also the same guy that someone several pages back pointed out talks shit about her on ZM's videos, as well as other reaction channels.


Doesn’t he have an Instagram page about our circle of cows(gorls) ?? Maybe he’s passing info just to instigate and cause more drama? Strange.


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 12, 2019)

WizardOfErrz said:


> This guy seemed to be the one to let her know about the tweet. He's also the same guy that someone several pages back pointed out talks shit about her on ZM's videos, as well as other reaction channels.



She’s not gonna fuck you scott.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 12, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Hmm, what is this?
> View attachment 1007604


“Would rather be an elephant than a snake” So Chantal just dead ass made this tweet about herself even though she wasn’t mentioned in it? Was Michael talking about Chantal? Maybe... but that tweet could have also been about Amberlynn. Chantal just has to be the victim. Just has to be the center of attention.

But I love that Chantal called herself an elephant lmao


----------



## Serial Grapist (Nov 12, 2019)

WizardOfErrz said:


> This guy seemed to be the one to let her know about the tweet. He's also the same guy that someone several pages back pointed out talks shit about her on ZM's videos, as well as other reaction channels.





Petty_Crocker said:


> Doesn’t he have an Instagram page about our circle of cows(gorls) ?? Maybe he’s passing info just to instigate and cause more drama? Strange.



 Yeah he’s a two faced drama queen, used to hate on Chantal and ALR and try befriend the haydurs, and when they wouldn’t pay him no mind he switched gears and started shitting up Chantals comments section trying to kiss her ass. I’m surprised she didn’t block him after his bitchiness was exposed two weeks ago...

(See previous post below for the rundown of what happened with Scott Stevens 2 weeks ago)


Serial Grapist said:


> Jesus wept  Every time someone tries to stick up for Chantal, they just make a damn fool of themselves.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Another Foodie Beauty Fan bites the dust
> ...


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Nov 12, 2019)

WizardOfErrz said:


> This guy seemed to be the one to let her know about the tweet. He's also the same guy that someone several pages back pointed out talks shit about her on ZM's videos, as well as other reaction channels.
> 
> To add on: You sure you want to talk about karma, Chantal? Fake suicide attempt, threatened to call CPS, faked giving a homeless man food, used Julie's suicide to get sympathy, etc.
> I know it's old news, but the CPS incident is one of the most damning things imo. She said the parent who she had been friends with for 20 something years had been neglecting their kids and bringing men into the house. If that was the case and she actually cared about the kids and not herself (we already know she only cares for herself), she would have called them way before she had a falling out with that friend. So she either stood by for years and let that happen to the kids or (big surprise) Chantal lies.
> Chantal is on Karma's hit list anyways.




Maybe an unpopular opinion, but I think MBP looks like he's lost weight in the last year or so. Not a huge amount, but his face seems thinner.

Or maybe not. I don't have it in me to really do a side-by-side comparison, but I seem to remember his face being fatter.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Nov 12, 2019)

Judging by the profile pic, perhaps this is a Chinny Twitter sock?


----------



## A borscht-on (Nov 12, 2019)

What if...Chantal actually has some kind of malignant tumour / an incurable disease, and she is on a suicide mission doing what she loves to do?  She honestly doesn't seem to have a solitary fuck to give anymore, between her alarming appearance, weight gain, and nihilistic behaviour overall.  When she mentions any health issues, it's done in such a cavalier, "oh well" sort of way that is so perplexing and offensive, I really wonder if she is on her way out.  Therefore, she's just going for it, and all of us be damned. 

It's just an idea, a possible theory, because I tend to think about Chantal far more than I should.  I was also wondering why she ate that Harvey's hamburger with one hand, like it was an apple.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Nov 12, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> She’s not gonna fuck you scott.



She might for a cheeseburger tho.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Nov 12, 2019)

Chantal using her cats in her videos is kind of the equivalent of the youtube moms who show you their little kids' drawings randomly in the middle of a grocery haul video. Nobody cares about your cats/dogs/kids except you.  

It's cute for a second, but then we don't need to see it in every video. We are only here for the shit show, Chantal. Please leave the poor cats out of it.


----------



## Strine (Nov 12, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Hmm, what is this?
> View attachment 1007604


For once she has something of the high ground. Beetus Drake is a sanctimonious hamplanet who thinks he has papal infallibility because he's a pillow-bitter and has mocha latte skin. She's going about this all wrong by trying to be clever though; she needs to reply with something like "this greasy bitchtits again? People in fat houses shouldn't throw stones."



KrissyBean said:


> Chantal using her cats in her videos is kind of the equivalent of the youtube moms who show you their little kids' drawings randomly in the middle of a grocery haul video. Nobody cares about your cats/dogs/kids except you.
> 
> It's cute for a second, but then we don't need to see it in every video. We are only here for the shit show, Chantal. Please leave the poor cats out of it.


They are in lieu of content or personality. Nobody gives a shit about those moggies, but in Clotso's mind she's a fabulous vampish influencer and the cats are her beloved sidekicks. They're also her replacement for children, and she plays favourites just like her white trash mom did with Chantal and her sister.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Nov 13, 2019)

She popped up in Yabba’s comment section a couple hours ago:


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Nov 13, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> But I love that Chantal called herself an elephant lmao



Chintal weighs more than a baby elephant!


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 13, 2019)

Elephants are beautiful, empathetic creatures who form deep, loving bonds with their herd. They're highly intelligent, and are able to use tools, recognize the bones of their own kind and show them respect, and remember long, complex migratory routes. Speaking of which, elephants will routinely walk upwards of 30 miles a day. Calling any of these bitches an elephant is an insult to elephants.


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Nov 13, 2019)

Zenzu said:


> Someone commented on that video that the wallflower was upside down and she said "oh that's why it all leaked out". Idk why her plug is upside down in the wall though.


That's fucking great for those cats. You aren't even supposed to have those things with cats, nevermind have the oil leak all over the floor. And you know she is too fat to even bend down to clean it up properly.



A borscht-on said:


> What if...Chantal actually has some kind of malignant tumour / an incurable disease, and she is on a suicide mission doing what she loves to do?  She honestly doesn't seem to have a solitary fuck to give anymore, between her alarming appearance, weight gain, and nihilistic behaviour overall.  When she mentions any health issues, it's done in such a cavalier, "oh well" sort of way that is so perplexing and offensive, I really wonder if she is on her way out.  Therefore, she's just going for it, and all of us be damned.
> 
> It's just an idea, a possible theory, because I tend to think about Chantal far more than I should.  I was also wondering why she ate that Harvey's hamburger with one hand, like it was an apple.


She definitely went that route before the first scheduled surgery. As the date drew nearer she was doing mukbangs every day, and she hasn't really stopped. She is scared she'll die on the operating table, so she's eating as much as she can, and she's also eating her feelings.

No mention of Bibi taking off again. I doubt her Aunt will fly back from Jamaica. Her mom'll be there for the surgery, but who's going to take care of the enormous sack while she's recovering?


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 13, 2019)

oh goodie


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Nov 13, 2019)

A borscht-on said:


> What if...Chantal actually has some kind of malignant tumour / an incurable disease, and she is on a suicide mission doing what she loves to do?  She honestly doesn't seem to have a solitary fuck to give anymore, between her alarming appearance, weight gain, and nihilistic behaviour overall.  When she mentions any health issues, it's done in such a cavalier, "oh well" sort of way that is so perplexing and offensive, I really wonder if she is on her way out.  Therefore, she's just going for it, and all of us be damned.
> 
> It's just an idea, a possible theory, because I tend to think about Chantal far more than I should.  I was also wondering why she ate that Harvey's hamburger with one hand, like it was an apple.



Incurable cancer doesn't let you just happily munch on, gain weight upon weight and go about your business. It spreads to other organs, or bones and disables and puts you in a world of agonizing pain which requires a lot of  major drug interventon to manage. You also tend to lose a lot of weight and become cadaverous-looking. You won't be sitting happily mukbanging with metastisized cancer. You'd be doped off your head and mostly incapable of doing anything much, plus you'd have been down a major treatment road before that with radio/chemo and surgeries and that would be noticeable.

Chinny isn't complex, or the possessor of great depths and secrets; she's a dumb, ordinary but trashy superfat girl who is satisfied with a shit-boring fat girl life as long as she can soothe herself with takeaways and lard and the idea she has a boyfriend, which proves to her she's desirable, which is how most basic dumb girls think. She lacks all imagnation or ambition and cannot even sustain a lie more than a dayor two, never mind some grand secret. She has common or garden ovarian cysts as best, most likely, like so many hambeasts do and she doesn't much give a fuck because why should she? They're not going to kill her, her body is an uncomfortable road accident anyway, and she wants nothing more out of life than to grab shreds of attention and eat.


----------



## Painted Pig (Nov 13, 2019)

She's really working hard on getting ready for surgery in a week.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Nov 13, 2019)

Lol Chantal thinks she's intelligent. She is constantly impressing us with her stupidity, but whenever she tries to claim that she's smart I'm reminded of this gem that was originally captured by @89elbees back in January:





Gorl can't spell the the one thing that she never stops thinking about; her most beloved and artery clogging activity that is sending her to an early grave.  Good thing she stuck to that pyramid plan so she'd be well prepared for her fake surgery! Gorl is looking positively dainty these days.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 13, 2019)

If she was candid about this "life story" video it would contradict all of her behaviour changes over the past three years. She hates people knowing too much about her, so this whole thing might be a great feat of revisionism that will be fun to debunk with what we know, or at least a more entertaining shit-show than her made-up lover stories.

Edit: A HUGE thank you to the people recording these comments of hers on YT, these get memoryholed almost immediately,


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Nov 13, 2019)

We all know she gained weight but it clearly shows here. Imagine being a morbidly obese tub of lard yet gaining enough weight in less than a year that it cannot go unnoticed.


----------



## AngelBitch (Nov 13, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 1008643
> 
> oh goodie


Wonderful, she'll trot out that awful picture where she's half naked and sweaty looking like a bloated corpse again, I bet. She seems to think she's fine af in that pic and shows it off at every opportunity.

Also, we have heard her pathetic 'life story' a hundred times, why does she think anyone cares to hear it again? Why did she think we'd care to hear it the first time, for that matter? Shut up, Chantal, and just stuff your face. Only a week til 'surgery', you could probably squeeze another 15 or 20 pounds on before then, really guarantee yourself an even more tortuous recovery than you've got coming!


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 13, 2019)

She thinks she's done enough in her sad little life to warrant two videos? She hasn't _done_ anything. She didn't have an interesting childhood or upbringing, she's never traveled, she's never had an exciting or unique job. She doesn't even have the wild collage days story most people have to fall back on. She's just an obese cunt who failed out of the most basic bitch degree possible, failed at every menial job she's ever had, failed at keeping a happy or healthy relationship with a man, and is now failing at keeping her weight below 400 pounds. The amount that she can eat is the one notable thing about her, that and the fact she's the most undeservedly smug bitch on YT.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Nov 13, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 1008705View attachment 1008707View attachment 1008708
> She's really working hard on getting ready for surgery in a week.



This exchange is amazing. Chantal in a nutshell.

Smug manipulation... stupidity... drama-whoring... cunty replies to reasonable comments... narcissism galore...

If there were only some way to incorporate ranch dip, this would be a perfect representation of her.


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 13, 2019)

She did the same thing leading up to her last surgery date. Started lashing out at everyone, more than usual that is. She's almost as predictable as Amberlynn at this point. I say almost because I don't think anyone could've predicted the dumpster diva era.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 13, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 1008705View attachment 1008707View attachment 1008708
> She's really working hard on getting ready for surgery in a week.


Yeeees. Cow fight! Cow fight!


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Nov 13, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> Yeeees. Cow fight! Cow fight!



Now that Jen has a boyfriend, they can play, "My enabler can beat up your enabler."


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 13, 2019)

Her community post about Michael is gone as usual.


----------



## Painted Pig (Nov 13, 2019)

It's her loyal fans' fault why she chimps out guys, not hers.


----------



## Pout*s*ine (Nov 13, 2019)

So, do we have any ideas on what will be her excuse for the surgery not happening this time around? 
My best bet is she'll go with - "they found issues with my breathing, i have a respiratory situation that needs to be addressed so they didn't feel comfortable going forward with the surgery."

Full speed ahead, gorl. I mean, you are the size of a streamliner. 
Christmas and New Year are almost upon us - I do wonder if she'll ever return to a new "eaiting" plan to lose weight or even she is self-aware enough to understand that will never happen?


----------



## clusterfuckk (Nov 13, 2019)

Pout*s*ine said:


> My best bet is she'll go with - "they found issues with my breathing, i have a respiratory situation that needs to be addressed so they didn't feel



along with
‘It has nothing to do with my weight guise; my mother has asthma and she isn’t overweight, it runs in my family’


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Nov 13, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> along with
> ‘It has nothing to do with my weight guise; my mother has asthma and she isn’t overweight, it runs in my family’



except her moother is overweight but she just looks smaller cause anyone would next to Chintal.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 13, 2019)

Is she kneeling on the floor or something? The whole angle here is fucking weird.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Nov 13, 2019)

I hate her football sized head and want to kick it out of the stadium


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Nov 13, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 1009073
> Is she kneeling on the floor or something? The whole angle here is fucking weird.



Bebejunes turns away in disgust. 

And are those the famous grandpa workout pants I see?


----------



## Pizza Time (Nov 13, 2019)

Toad McKinley's documentary on her is premiering now. Starts off with a KiwiFarms shout out.


----------



## Viridian (Nov 13, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 1009073
> Is she kneeling on the floor or something? The whole angle here is fucking weird.



Now that we're back to the colder parts of the year, Chintal is back to using the collars of jackets to try (and fail) to hide her three extra chins. Much fat acceptance, such body positivity, .


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Nov 13, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 1009014
> It's her loyal fans' fault why she chimps out guys, not hers.



Shut the fuck up Chantal. We all know you spend your days scouring the internet for every comment and video ever made about you. You thrive off of it. You are not fooling anyone. You have said yourself you love to be the center of attention. 

"Seeing these things" does not bring out the worst in you. You are just that way in general all the time.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 13, 2019)

Toad is a good creator, this might be the first high profile doc on her (although we've been imagining that will happen for ages now). I hope it's an improvement on his first, because that one didn't have the narrative I'd hoped for, it was a bit like one of Josh's videos.

She is going to be super mad about this.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Nov 13, 2019)

C'mon, Chintal... who are you trying to fool?


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 13, 2019)

Pizza Time said:


> Toad McKinley's documentary on her is premiering now. Starts off with a KiwiFarms shout out.


This has actually been pretty good so far


----------



## Pizza Time (Nov 13, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> This has actually been pretty good so far


It's incredibly informative, especially to those like myself who only know a little bit and don't want to go through 1500 pages to learn everything. I had no idea she was this awful of a human being.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 13, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 1009073
> Is she kneeling on the floor or something? The whole angle here is fucking weird.


Nah, she's just fat.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 13, 2019)

Formal trousers stretched over massive hams to the point where the pattern becomes deformed paired with a massive yet somehow still slim fit hoodie with military-style jacket buttons. The entire ensemble beautifully accessorized with cat hair and what I can only imagine is dumpster dirt. What a wonderful sense of fashion.


----------



## Viridian (Nov 13, 2019)

Pizza Time said:


> It's incredibly informative, especially to those like myself who only know a little bit and don't want to go through 1500 pages to learn everything. I had no idea she was this awful of a human being.



I agree, it's a great summation of the madness and dysfunction of Cuntal. Whoever's working on the new OP for this thread, they should consider putting a link to this documentary there, it'll really help newcomers to Cuntal catch up on her "greatest hits".


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 13, 2019)

Viridian said:


> I agree, it's a great summation of the madness and dysfunction of Cuntal. Whoever's working on the new OP for this thread, they should consider putting a link to this documentary there, it'll really help newcomers to Cuntal catch up on her "greatest hits".



@Strine is working on it. Other people might be too but I know she is for sure. Come watch this gorl.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Nov 13, 2019)

So right on the heels of the epic Toad video we get MichealBPetty live,what crap timing. Nothing he says will compare.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Nov 13, 2019)

Pizza Time said:


> Toad McKinley's documentary on her is premiering now. Starts off with a KiwiFarms shout out.


This really is a good catch up video for newcomers to the Chantal madness.

Countdown to (fake) surgery: 7 days


----------



## Who Now (Nov 13, 2019)

EDIT: I found some haydur videos that have it. Alex is Shook and  Zach. Thank you though.

In Toad's doc, he talks about when she admitted she was eating meat the whole time she said she was vegan. I looked back and it was on May 16. I looked on that Kiwi page but I don't see an archive of it. If anyone has a link or direct video, I would love to see it again.


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 13, 2019)

Who Now said:


> In Toad's doc, he talks about when she admitted she was eating meat the whole time she said she was vegan. I looked back and it was on May 16. I looked on that Kiwi page but I don't see an archive of it. If anyone has a link or direct video, I would love to see it again.



I don't know the name of that one but @Man vs persistent rat has a lot of her vids archived they might have it


----------



## Who Now (Nov 13, 2019)

Sorry, it wouldn't let me insert the quote in my edited post.



SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> I don't know the name of that one but @Man vs persistent rat has a lot of her vids archived they might have it



Thank you. I forgot to look at haydur channels and found it


----------



## Ellana (Nov 13, 2019)

Who Now said:


> In Toad's doc, he talks about when she admitted she was eating meat the whole time she said she was vegan. I looked back and it was on May 16. I looked on that Kiwi page but I don't see an archive of it. If anyone has a link or direct video, I would love to see it again.


Can you give a screen of what she was wearing? I might have it if it was from this year.
Was it this one?
*OWNING A LIE*




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Whooops, ninja'd by the haydurs. 
I'll see myself out.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 13, 2019)

Hate to break it to ya, Chantal... but all those new subbies are probably new haydurrs flocking from this new “documentary” video. 60k people here for the train wreck.


----------



## solidus (Nov 14, 2019)

New subscribers just in time for either the fake surgery cancellation/chimp put or bed bound saga. Either way exciting times ahead.


----------



## Lame Entropy (Nov 14, 2019)

Chantal's out here making messes all over other people's channels, poking the haydurs, getting featured in Buzzfeed, and being a dumpster diving legend. Amberlynn's gotta up her game.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Nov 14, 2019)

Look at this foolishness:
 









						HollowLikeMySoul on Twitter
					

“@StLaurentCentre allows people to dig through their dumpsters. #foodiebeauty #chantalmarie #bigbeautifulme  https://t.co/YTf5L6XIpr https://t.co/ooCNOs6R5m”




					twitter.com


----------



## AbraCadaver (Nov 14, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Look at this foolishness:
> View attachment 1009332 View attachment 1009333
> 
> 
> ...


Uh yeah AND ROLOS, so like, checkmate St. Laurent!


----------



## PatTraverse (Nov 14, 2019)

Pizza Time said:


> Toad McKinley's documentary on her is premiering now. Starts off with a KiwiFarms shout out.


Just finished watching the whole thing and it is magnificent. Watching her multiple rants against her "haters" is still as fun as ever. It also showed the futility of deleting those videos since they were all archived anyway.

I wish she would actually try to seek employment only for employers to stumble upon all this entertainment, show it to everyone they know and laugh.

Edit: I like the part at around 29:00 of the video because it quickly sums up her destructive behaviour: A slave to her desires who sees everyone and everything as a commodity who gives no thought to the possible consequences of her own actions.









						Canadian Horror Story - A Foodie Beauty Documentary
					

"I drank a whole gravy. Like I got gravy and I drank it. Like it was juice" PAYPAL - https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=UPU...




					youtu.be


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 14, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 1009429
> 
> Hate to break it to ya, Chantal... but all those new subbies are probably new haydurrs flocking from this new “documentary” video. 60k people here for the train wreck.



“When I’m recovered from my surgery”

Okay I’ll play devil’s advocate and say maybe the surgery is real and maybe she will go through with it, she does realise the surgery is not something you just bounceback from within a few days especially if it’s abdominal. I don’t think she realises she’s looking at least 6-8 weeks of bedbound recovery and that’s for a normal sized person with no health complications. I know she has it in her head that she can just nip into the hospital have a tiny procedure and then pop straight out again to do an Arby’s mukbang in her car but she’s sadly mistaken. 

of course that is just me playing devil’s advocate and saying the surgery is real which we all know it probably isn’t.


----------



## Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop (Nov 14, 2019)

BhertMern said:


> C'mon, Chintal... who are you trying to fool?
> View attachment 1009086View attachment 1009087


I love these games! My turn!


----------



## smoohead (Nov 14, 2019)

PatTraverse said:


> Just finished watching the whole thing and it is magnificent. Watching her multiple rants against her "haters" is still as fun as ever. It also showed the futility of deleting those videos since they were all archived anyway.
> 
> I wish she would actually try to seek employment only for employers to stumble upon all this entertainment, show it to everyone they know and laugh.
> 
> ...



I am only 20 minutes in, and WWWWWWWTTTTTTTTTFFFFFFF!! Is this chick borderline or something?


----------



## Princess Ariel (Nov 14, 2019)

Pizza Time said:


> Toad McKinley's documentary on her is premiering now. Starts off with a KiwiFarms shout out.



Incoming false copyright strike? Or is Chantal coming up on her last allotted abuse of the system before her channel gets deleted?


----------



## ️ronic (Nov 14, 2019)

Pizza Time said:


> Toad McKinley's documentary on her is premiering now. Starts off with a KiwiFarms shout out.


This video is a comedy. 

Every time she says she's gonna delete her YouTube channel, every time she announces a new diet, every time she says that she's going on a break, every time she "quits" with the muckbangs (_or says that she'll only do "healthy" ones now), _every time she hints at a step in a positive direction, it is almost immediately overturned, and it's funny because you can see the punchline coming from a mile away. 

Seriously, though, and I'm sure that it's been said on this thread before, but this woman has no self control, whatsoever. Even when faced with a life threatening illness, she is unwilling to find the discipline necessary to stop constantly shoving shit in her face for one month. 
I am convinced that the only way for this woman to get better is for her to be put in a place where her access to food is under constant control of someone who knows what they're doing. But she won't, and we all know why (). 

Thank you Toad fo doing the lord's work, and catching me up here. I'm definitely not missing out on the overweight spergfest to come.


----------



## Beluga (Nov 14, 2019)

Currently watching and downloading (where should I archive it?) Toad McKinley's documentary. I'm only 10 minutes in and it's already great.


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 14, 2019)

Toads documentary is great but the jazz music makes me feel like I’m in a sex and the city episode. Good content though.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 14, 2019)

The documentary is so much more than I expected, it does everything properly - the correct amount of time given to her background, some sense of her direction changes, but also a lot of drama/entertainment included. I think it's an ideal primer for Chantal and why people hate-watch her and why she is not a victim at all - Toad I know you're reading this, you did good.

I wish her timelines were so documented that real comedy videos can be done on her. A creator could easily make an Internet Historian Fallout 76 style narrated collage on Chantal's cycles, with readings of comments, comedic shifts when she does 180s on her plans multiple times per week, etc.



raritycunt said:


> Toads documentary is great but the jazz music makes me feel like I’m in a sex and the city episode. Good content though.


I like how it underlines the weird sexual component to all of her eating.


----------



## Kukkamaaria (Nov 14, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> The documentary is so much more than I expected, it does everything properly - the correct amount of time given to her background, some sense of her direction changes, but also a lot of drama/entertainment included. I think it's an ideal primer for Chantal and why people hate-watch her and why she is not a victim at all - Toad I know you're reading this, you did good.
> 
> I wish her timelines were so documented that real comedy videos can be done on her. A creator could easily make an Internet Historian Fallout 76 style narrated collage on Chantal's cycles, with readings of comments, comedic shifts when she does 180s on her plans multiple times per week, etc.
> 
> ...



The music makes me think of Twin Peaks. Which was full of weird, sexual components. So totally appropriate!


----------



## Horrors of the Deep (Nov 14, 2019)

Kukkamaaria said:


> The music makes me think of Twin Peaks. Which was full of weird, sexual components. So totally appropriate!


The "stock piano suite #50024" music reminds me of creepypasta. To be fair, imagery is fitting (which is probably the only context the word "fitting" can be applied to Chantal, huyk-huyk). Great job Toad, it's about time to show how production value looks like to certain feeder who also covers lolcows.


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 14, 2019)

Beluga said:


> Currently watching and downloading (where should I archive it?) Toad McKinley's documentary. I'm only 10 minutes in and it's already great.



megaupload


----------



## Who Now (Nov 14, 2019)

I think the music fits.  Its kind of suited to the creepiness of the topic but isn't in your face.

So, which will it be?  A total public meltdown with incoming video/posting rant, or radio silence?  If she is really stupid she will try to take it down. Cast your votes


----------



## AbraCadaver (Nov 14, 2019)

Who Now said:


> I think the music fits.  Its kind of suited to the creepiness of the topic but isn't in your face.
> 
> So, which will it be?  A total public meltdown with incoming video/posting rant, or radio silence?  If she is really stupid she will try to take it down. Cast your votes


Try to strike it behind the scenes, publicly pretend it doesn’t exist and ignore anyone who tags her with it. Then do a huge mukbang to eat those feels away.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Nov 14, 2019)

Who Now said:


> I think the music fits.  Its kind of suited to the creepiness of the topic but isn't in your face.
> 
> So, which will it be?  A total public meltdown with incoming video/posting rant, or radio silence?  If she is really stupid she will try to take it down. Cast your votes



Well, her "Story of My Life, Chapter 2" video never materialized yesterday as promised.  Might just be laziness, but maybe it has something to do with Toad's video. I think she is on a slow simmer these days and not prone to public chimpouts.  As surgery date approaches though, she may do some of the same unhinged stuff she did last time...


----------



## sweetie_squad_4_lyfe (Nov 14, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> View attachment 999857


i thought she WAS  a weightloss channel? or has she officially given up on pretending to try to lose weight?


----------



## irishAzoth (Nov 14, 2019)

Pizza Time said:


> Toad McKinley's documentary on her is premiering now. Starts off with a KiwiFarms shout out.


Documentary is better than expected very good job by Toad McKinley 
its better than the Gluttony Vol 1 video imo



			
				 Toad McKinley said:
			
		

> you are all free to mirror this. thanks for the massive turnout.


the documentary is definitely worth an archive I could dl the video later unless someone else does it (which is fine  )


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Nov 14, 2019)

I sense that the documentary will not last long, I can only imagine the Chinny rage occurring right now. Those Rolos never stood a chance. I hope someone musters up the 'tism to archive it on the Farms.


----------



## THOTto (Nov 14, 2019)

Decent job Toad, but Chantal doesn’t have an eating disorder. By bringing it up she’s gonna use it as a excuse. It was mentioned a lot so she’s going to cry she can’t control it. I have skepticism that it’s doctor diagnosed, she’s never actually shown any paperwork which is the classic cluster B move if they have any clout: see that crazy shaynaynay who proudly displayed her bipolar disagnosis. If it is she’s just mimicking symptoms. Overall pretty solid, a few things in there I didn’t know, I’m just saying shit because of how narcs twist any excuse to be a victim. Also we’ll probably see a handful of new users who will  believe it. She’s a fatty fuck glutton.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Nov 14, 2019)

I know MEGA isn't everyone's favorite, but here's an archive link just in case. Chinny is going to be shitting cheese bricks when she realizes where her new subscribers have come from.

*Canadian Horror Story - A Foodie Beauty Documentary*


----------



## Testostrogen (Nov 14, 2019)

Date rape storytime mukbang when?


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (Nov 14, 2019)

Testostrogen said:


> Date rape storytime mukbang when?
> View attachment 1009922



LMAO what?


----------



## AbraCadaver (Nov 14, 2019)

Testostrogen said:


> Date rape storytime mukbang when?
> View attachment 1009922


Calling it, she will try to repurpose the “I had 30 seconds of sex with the SCOTTISH GOD boyfriend of my work friend” story as date-rape.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 14, 2019)

I can't wait to hear her fake date rape story.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 14, 2019)

Chantal has a Boogie-like ability to be so transparently fake in her humbleness.

Also, I noticed this in the Toad video (the right side of the plate/her arm). I wonder how much food covers this bitch without her even noticing.


----------



## THOTto (Nov 14, 2019)

Chantal you already pulled out the rape lie. Remember? Manicunt already said you never mentioned anything of the sort as a teen. You had a falling out last year. So in the last year you were magically date raped? Really losing the brain cells from being a fatty fatty fuck face.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 14, 2019)

Is she pulling an Amberlynn now and lying about rape?


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 14, 2019)

Chantal's spin on the Kevin Spacey defence - high-profile exposé on your appalling behaviour is released, "I was raped please be nice to me".


----------



## thejackal (Nov 14, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> I can't wait to hear her fake date rape story.



The guy promised 5 burgers for a blowjob.  He only delivered three.  It was "date rape".


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 14, 2019)

I wonder if you need more rohypnol for a 400 pound woman than a normal sized one? Did the rapist have friends to help roll her out of the bar or wherever she's going to claim this happened? Did they help hold her fupa up so he could get at her cheesy vagina? WHY would anyone bother raping her when she's so pathetic she puts out for any man who shows her the slightest attention?


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 14, 2019)

Testostrogen said:


> Date rape storytime mukbang when?
> View attachment 1009922



If she pulls an Amber and makes up some stupid rape story I’m going to face palm so hard I break my wrist. Can’t wait for the reaction channels to rip her apart for that one like they have amber.


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Nov 14, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> If she pulls an Amber and makes up some stupid rape story I’m going to face palm so hard I break my wrist. Can’t wait for the reaction channels to rip her apart for that one like they have amber.


I want to know who threw a fucking tomato at her, and why! Maybe it was the homeless guy trying to get her attention.


----------



## THOTto (Nov 14, 2019)

Flobby Slobby said:


> I want to know who threw a fucking tomato at her, and why! Maybe it was the homeless guy trying to get her attention.


I’m taking credit for that one, wanted to try and help her eat healthy. And I’m not homeless just really tweaked out.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Nov 14, 2019)

Yes Chantal, tell us your date rape story time. It'll be different from the stories about all your "lovers" like the homeless, the desperate, the mentally ill, and so on. Everyone wants to hear a tale of trauma while your jaw clicks and you pause every few seconds to suck sauce off of your filthy meaty paws. Because as we all know, survivors of sexual abuse often share events that scarred them for life while choking down dry pasta.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Nov 14, 2019)

Oh Jesus. She's going to pull the rape card? That's really low, Chantal. Even for you.

And since when did she start talking about God? I'm pretty sure I've heard her say she was an atheist/agnostic. Now God is the most important thing in her life? GTFO. We all see through your bullshit.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Nov 14, 2019)

Testostrogen said:


> Date rape storytime mukbang when?
> View attachment 1009922



I marvel at the fact that she can post shit like this completely unironically knowing her chimpout history and overall bitchy, rude demeanor.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Nov 14, 2019)

He forgot the Horsey sauce she was gonna use as lube, so it's rape now? The collective non belief of this lie will earn her pity/persecuted victim points amongst those uninitiated with Chintal. It won't last. They too will figure out- Chantal lies.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Nov 14, 2019)

sixcarbchiligorl said:


> LMAO what?



I"m pretty sure the 80 year old guy was perhaps one, and seems the 21 when she was 14/15 could be another, and then the French guy above the friends apartment....Then the boyfriend of her friend that schlonged her when her friend was asleep/passed out or some shit.  Chantal doesn't seem to have a very positive sexual history... and it always amazed me that these stories to her that would be scarring to most people she just takes her time, slowly describing while gorging.   I've long suspected that she eats to tell these stories as she's balancing the comfort from the food while revisiting an uncomfortable memory and doing so for youtube bucks. 

I also think the primary motivation for Chantal's recent drama, fast food is not just because she's Chantal, she's a Chantal who is going to be 'out of work' for a while in her recovery.  I think she was trying to put out as many mukbang videos as she could since they get the most views; stirring up the drama to try to get more traffic to her site.     She always said she couldn't get a traditional job because "need 6-8 weeks off for medical" but yea, here she is 'working' as a 'youtube creator' and she's still going to miss out on a month or two of money.. I would imagine in a traditional job she'd get some sort of disability comp like we do in some states for temp disability.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Testostrogen (Nov 14, 2019)

JadeyL said:


>


>Mrs. Dash


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 14, 2019)

She's got makeup on this time and is in her youtubey sEtUp but she still looks bloated sick and terrible. Look at her eyes.


----------



## Ellana (Nov 14, 2019)

*HOMEMADE MEATLOAF DINNER MUKBANG AND Q&A PART 2 *Archive in glorious 240p 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 14, 2019)

She is talking about how she deleted her sexual assault video? Does anyone remember this video? I don't think I ever watched it. 

Edit: I maybe vaguely remember she said something about sexual assault in a video where she had her dumb shirts hanging in the background... idk.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 14, 2019)

She put american processed cheese on the meatloaf but not the broccoli.  What is wrong with her.  Christ.  The meat doesn't need it.  Most people will put a little melted cheese or butter on their steamed veggies.

She does a fake "shh" and you can see her mustache (does she shave it?) pretty clearly.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Nov 14, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> She is talking about how she deleted her sexual assault video? Does anyone remember this video? I don't think I ever watched it.
> 
> Edit: I maybe vaguely remember she said something about sexual assault in a video where she had her dumb shirts hanging in the background... idk.



I remember it. It was her basically using it as an excuse as to why she is so horrible to people.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 14, 2019)

Again she says Bibi and Peetz have never met.  That's wild.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 14, 2019)

She added Mrs Dash because some people in the house like spicy food. You’d assume years of burning coal would’ve fucked the terminal whiteness out of her. Apparently not.


----------



## GremlinKween (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## THOTto (Nov 14, 2019)

Oops I’m a dumbass who forgot her videos are mirrored I apolgize 

But now we know how she carries all her food around stores with that weight- dem eye bags.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Nov 14, 2019)

thejackal said:


> She put american processed cheese on the meatloaf but not the broccoli.  What is wrong with her.  Christ.  The meat doesn't need it.  Most people will put a little melted cheese or butter on their steamed veggies.
> 
> She does a fake "shh" and you can see her mustache (does she shave it?) pretty clearly.
> 
> View attachment 1010024


Why would you put disgusting American cheese on _any_ food outside of maybe a cheesesteak. Hell, a block or bag of shitty cheddar is probably cheaper too.



Captain Ahab said:


> You’d assume years of burning coal would’ve fucked the terminal whiteness out of her. Apparently not.


Lest we forget, She literally cried and gagged while eating a slightly spicy ramen bowl.


Big to the gorls who've been archiving too.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Nov 14, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> She's got makeup on this time and is in her youtubey sEtUp but she still looks bloated sick and terrible. Look at her eyes.


She looks terrible. So sick and again the red eyes and broken blood vessel. She sounds insane here trying to make her and BiBi sound good. All the fake laughter. Oh, here we go with her God bullshit. Now she’s a believer and letting God into her life !!! I have a question, now that I heard the date rape story it seems similar to the cute guy with the pregnant girlfriend, the David Fumero twin. I mean how many cute guys with irate preggo girlfriends has she banged or tried to steal ?


----------



## thejackal (Nov 14, 2019)

Kamov Ka-52 said:


> Why would you put disgusting American cheese on _any_ food outside of maybe a cheesesteak. Hell, a block or bag of shitty cheddar is probably cheaper too.
> 
> 
> Lest we forget, She literally cried and gagged while eating a slightly spicy ramen bowl.
> ...



I've never known anybody, IRL or on the 'Net, that one day is only buying the most overpriced, organic, "natural" bullshit and then the next is putting processed cheese on their meatloaf.  Does she have any principles or anything or is it really just whatever floats her boat in that particular moment?  Quite the child like sense of self.


----------



## Ellana (Nov 14, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> She is talking about how she deleted her sexual assault video? Does anyone remember this video? I don't think I ever watched it.
> 
> Edit: I maybe vaguely remember she said something about sexual assault in a video where she had her dumb shirts hanging in the background... idk.


Was it from one of the videos made with this background?



In that video she talks about some guy flashing his penis at her because he mistook Chantal for his girlfriend.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Nov 14, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> The title of this proposed series seems in stark contrast to the content of the first episode and what Chantal proposes the series to be. This episode is just a description of why Chantal feels bad with some accounts of bad teenage interactions with people. Her accounts are interesting but I don't want to read too much into them because she may be embellishing them. Chantal embellishes in a couple of ways - fantasies of being more desirable and having more interesting experiences than she actually does, and fantasies that validate her behaviour such as persecution. This may be the latter to some extent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Found a synopsis of the sexual assault video. Doesn't seem like it was archived but this is pretty detailed, thanks @Man vs persistent rat !


----------



## Meygen (Nov 14, 2019)

Pizza Time said:


> Toad McKinley's documentary on her is premiering now. Starts off with a KiwiFarms shout out.


Has there been any mental illness speculation on chintal? I'm intrigued to see people's opinions on that


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Nov 14, 2019)

Drygorl said:


> Has there been any mental illness speculation on this thread for salty sarault? I'm intrigued to see people's opinions on that


Yes. Read the thread and lurk moar faggot.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Nov 14, 2019)

Recap: because I hate myself

making roasted potatoes and onion (cut way too small, shit will burn so quick)
ground up seasoning blend (used salt free seasoning mixed with Clubhouse blend, the saltiest spice mix money can buy, topped off with a few tablespoons of margarine)
also making meatloaf with (surprise!) more Clubhouse pre made seasoning mixed with ketchup and smashed up crackers
she tops off the entire thing with more ketchup, of course
cat harassment break
cut to her sitting down looking like a corpse, blood vessel in her eye burst open from an allergic reaction to her cats 
visible shit bun 
melted processed cheese on the meatload
steamed broccoli as a side 
Part 2 to her life story 
Caution: food taken out of oven might be hot? 
scalds herself with her first beauty bite 
fake shh tic
spoiler alert: not married, bought cheap opal ring for herself
currently shopping for engagement rings
defies doctor's orders, chooses to eat broccoli while on her meds
Medical sperg: you are not supposed to consume foods rich in Vitamin K while on Warfarin or other anticoagulants as it can drastically reduce the effectiveness of them
Q and A (paraphrasing):
*last meal on death row?*: she wouldn't be hungry you guys, but probably, fried chicken or pizza, maybe even mac and cheese
*date night with Bibi once a week?* Nope lmao. She goes out with Peetz more than she does Bibi, she stays in with Bibi for movie night. Wants to go out to dinner with Bibi every two weeks.
*Are Bibi and Peetz friends?* They have never met before nor have they talked. 
*Marriage, adoption? *Bibi wants kids. If God wants Chantal to have kids, he will let her. The (fake) surgery on the 20th is an "exploratory hysterectomy". Does not want kids because she likes to sleep in and she does not want to "psychologically mess up" her children
*why did you delete your sexual assault video, it could be inspiring? *Will reupload when she is ready to. Does not want to appear vulnerable. But you weren't vulnerable when you shared the story about the time you shat on someone's floor and vomited on their wall and dipped? 
*do you smoke weed?* Not anymore, legal in Canada now. Does not want to smoke anything bc her lungs are terrible. 
*Are you going into early menopause? Early hormone treatment?* Removal of ovaries induces early menopause and drastic hormone imbalance. May go on HRT a la Yaniv.
*Do you take singing lessons and write other songs that are not for your cats?* Her interests and life are on hold until after the surgery. Wants to write and read stories to us. Get back into singing and write a cat album?
*Are you religious?* Recently, she has been talking to God more and praying more. Thanks God every morning. She woke up and saw a "halo of light in her room" and felt unconditional love.
*Do you want to know when and how you are going to die? *Absolutely not. Gets into a shitty rant about fate vs. free will. What matters is how you are living your life now.

did not really talk about her life story lol
Video for Saturday
Going to film a product review for Monday (totally exciting)
Ordered a shitton of Christmas clothes online 
Wonders why she is feeling indigestion, maybe it's because she drank nothing and vacuumed that shit down?
*FIN



*


----------



## Beluga (Nov 14, 2019)

Recap as I watch this shit:
- That meatloaf recipe is garbage: for her potatoes she used 5 potatoes and 1 onion seasoned with Montreal chicken, some chipotle shit and "Ms. Dash" seasoning, some pepper and then she adds margarine. Gross doesn't even cover it. The meatloaf is made of ground beef, half a cup of ketchup, a Clubhouse meatloaf seasoning, 2 eggs and some salted crackers. Then she smeared all over it another insane amount of ketchup to "glaze it"
- She's a gluttonous moron, she couldn't even wait 5 seconds for it to cool down to chow it down and burn her "palate"
- She bought her ring herself
- She keeps faking her shh tics
- If she were on death row what would her last meal be? "Even me, who would get hungry? If I really had to choose fried chicken or pizza, or mac and cheese or her meatloaf"
- Bibi's sister is leaving on Monday
- She and Bibi respect the fact they have friends of the opposite sex
- Q: Do you and Bibi have a once a week date? Nope, they spend time together at home and maybe once a month they go eat out together
- Bibi and Peetz have NEVER met, says it'd be weird but it's inevitable that they'll meet one day. When she's with Peetz it feels like a different world, they're closer than friends but not in a romantic way. With Bibi it's a romantic relationship
- Bibi and Chantal talked briefly about having kids because he wants them. She basically says it's in the hands of god after her surgery (which is apparently an exploratory one with possible hysterectomy)
- She believes everything happens for a reason and mentions AGAIN god. Seriously when did this god passion come from, all of a sudden? She believes that her last surgery was cancelled for a reason
- If she cannot have children after the surgery they can maybe adopt in the future but she still doesn't know if she even wants kids. She fears she might psychologically damage them
- "Why did you delete your sexual assault video?" She never talked to anybody about that, she knows that it might have helped people out there (yeah sure). She might unprivatise it when she's ready
- Used to smoke weed a lot but not anymore
- About going into early menopause: if they remove her ovaries she'll go immediately into menopause and she'll be sick. She'll have to be seen by a specialist and depending on her symptoms they might put her on hormonal treatment
- She's put her singing on hold until after her surgery. After her surgery she wants to open a new chapter, wants to write loads of new stories, she wants to get back into singing
- She's been talking more to god recently and she feels she's building a relationship with me*. She wakes up everyday being thankful and thanking him for everything she's got. She felt an unconditional love from god this morning because the sun was coming in from her windows and there was some sort of halo of light. That's just called "sunshine" where I'm from
- "If you knew how and when you could die, would you want to know?" No because it would ruin the quality of her life. As if she could ruin it even more. What's there to lose for her at this point?
- She's cooked for everybody when they come home and claims her house is clean. PRESSING X REAL HARD HERE
- She's doing a video on Saturday and on Monday there's a product review and she's ordered some festive clothes that she'll show us after her surgery. Oh, goody.
- She plans on filming however much she can on the day of her surgery. So much for not talking about her health anymore

*Edited because I apparently think of myself as god when I watch Chantal. To be fair it doesn't take much to feel superior to such an oxygen thief


----------



## RemoveKebab (Nov 14, 2019)

Cunny - if you think we are going to stop saying Shhh! because you are putting it in your videos, think again. We have been laughing at this for years and your pathetic attempts to turn it into a joke won't work. We know you are batshit crazy gorl.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 14, 2019)

AlabamaWhitman said:


> Found a synopsis of the sexual assault video. Doesn't seem like it was archived but this is pretty detailed, thanks @Man vs persistent rat !


The list of ones I was able to grab a while back is here if anybody ever needs any. I upped this one:









						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 50GB now




					mega.nz


----------



## Who Now (Nov 14, 2019)

Jeez,  so now we are going to have a "God" arch?

I don't remember the "rape" story so I'm not absolutely saying it's fake, but I think anyone who has been physically assaulted would not be driving around by themselves, looking in dumpsters, parking in underground parking lots, driving through fast food lines in the middle of the fucking night. Sorry, don't buy it.

Edit: Just watched the video below.  She says she let him do it. She was not unconscience or didn't know what she was doing. Yes, it was shitty, but not rape. If  if was, then I must be a rape victim too. huh Up till now, I just thought I made a bad choice. Not "proud of it" as she says, either, but my mistake (I know, power leveling and tmi) I do not believe her about him spitting on her or the story about his girlfriend confronting her or the story about seeing the guy later. That part is bullshit


----------



## Ellana (Nov 14, 2019)

I believe this is the alleged sexual assault video.
She addresses the tomatoes and sexual assault:
*FAT GIRL FILES SELF-LOVE* Archive
(Now in glorious 240p!)




Your browser is not able to display this video.



8:29 Eggs thrown at her
8:33 Tomatoes thrown at her
10:50 Start of assault party
12:00 She lay there and let him do whatever
12:16-12:38 Ambiguous response
13:25 Your boyfriend took advantage of me! (but I loved the attention)


----------



## phatbabezzz (Nov 14, 2019)

6:45 - 6:48, is that three farts in a row?


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Nov 14, 2019)

Ellana said:


> I believe this is the alleged sexual assault video.
> She addresses the tomatoes and sexual assault:
> *FAT GIRL FILES SELF-LOVE* Archive
> (Now in glorious 240p!)
> ...


No wonder she took the video down after claiming assault. She says she let him. Don't want her fans to call her out on it. If any of this is even true. Lest we not forget that she fucked a homeless dude on a rock.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Nov 14, 2019)

It doesn't seem impossible to me that she was assaulted at some point. She gets blackout drunk with strangers, has a history of trading sexual favors for drugs (and hamburgers) and goes home with anyone who pays attention to her for more than five seconds. This is what we in the biz call "high-risk behavior".

But that doesn't mean I suddenly believe anything that comes out of her mouth. And I'm especially suspicious given the timing of this. She has a really solid pattern of losing her shit, doing something ridiculous, and then having to go to the ER for some unrelated reason. She's ridden the physical ailment train into the ground -- even she has to see the diminishing returns of sympathy, and she can't play it up too much or else her next "cancelled surgery" will be even less believable. Instead, she's trotting out another excuse for why she is the way she is.

It's a fine line because I accept that she could very well have trauma like this (just like I accept she very well could have physical problems she's dealing with) but she uses these conditions in a very cynical manner -- either to give her an excuse to be a gluttonous cunt or to take the heat off her when she's been enough of a gluttonous cunt that the excuses are wearing thin.

She's got a golden opportunity here (in her mind) to start off on the right foot with a new batch of subscribers -- last time, she reinvented herself as "unapologetic" and in control, but that didn't work out great so now it's "humble, faithful, and victimized". She doesn't get that these new subs are mostly there for the lulz because she's too narcissistic/sociopathic to understand that people have motivations of their own, and that those motivations don't always involve celebrating and worshiping the wonder and glory that is Chantal. She really doesn't get that this is going to end as badly for her as it always does, because she can't be genuine, can't be honest with herself, and is totally uninterested in actually improving her life.

tl;dr It's kind of irrelevant if she was ever assaulted or not because it's just another tool for her to manipulate people and another excuse to gorge. Also: Stay tuned, this has great potential.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 14, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> The list of ones I was able to grab a while back is here if anybody ever needs any. I upped this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what’s the 15k special with bibi about? Is it the one where they cook mafe together?


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 14, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> what’s the 15k special with bibi about? Is it the one where they cook mafe together?


Bizarrely, it's pre-emptive/an ad for when she reaches that. I'm not sure what the eventual video was titled. Because it's Chantal, she never thought to go back and pin the resulting video.






Edit: @Who Now has the right one, the dates match up. The thumbnail brings the horror flooding back.


----------



## Who Now (Nov 14, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> Bizarrely, it's pre-emptive/an ad for when she reaches that. I'm not sure what the eventual video was titled. Because it's Chantal, she never thought to go back and pin the resulting video.



Are you talking about this one or a different one?


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 14, 2019)

Who Now said:


> Are you talking about this one or a different one?



A true classic


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## peggyhillsdaughter (Nov 14, 2019)

I gotta say, her talking about the purposely separate worlds of bibi and peetz was so weird and bizarre I had to pause it just to comment this..if she’s not fucking him for real shes fucking him emotionally. But either way they fuckin 

as we all know


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 14, 2019)

I quit her newest video when the cat made another appearance. I’ve never wanted animals to run away more in my life.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Nov 14, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> It's a fine line because I accept that she could very well have trauma like this (just like I accept she very well could have physical problems she's dealing with) but she uses these conditions in a very cynical manner -- either to give her an excuse to be a gluttonous cunt or to take the heat off her when she's been enough of a gluttonous cunt that the excuses are wearing thin.



I fully accept that she laid there and rolled her eyes while the guy fucked her. I totally accept that. I don't for one second think she was raped. She doesn't have trauma from it that's for goddamn sure. You don't talk about trauma whilst stuffing your face and farting. Also, is she talking about the dude she "dated" (read: fucked) who had a girlfriend that was pregnant? If so, she never mentioned anything like this and in fact spite fucked/dated the loser to make the girlfriend mad. At least that was the old narrative.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Nov 14, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> I fully accept that she laid there and rolled her eyes while the guy fucked her. I totally accept that. I don't for one second think she was raped. She doesn't have trauma from it that's for goddamn sure. You don't talk about trauma whilst stuffing your face and farting. Also, is she talking about the dude she "dated" (read: fucked) who had a girlfriend that was pregnant? If so, she never mentioned anything like this and in fact spite fucked/dated the loser to make the girlfriend mad. At least that was the old narrative.




I mean, Chantal lies. It's really impossible to say what's true or false, outside of what's been verified by people like Manicunt. She could tell us she was engaged to a Nigerian prince when she was sixteen and she'd reckon we'd never be able to prove she wasn't, so it would transmute into truth somehow.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Nov 14, 2019)

The reaction channels are already chimping out over her community post about the “date rape”:
     

I’ll summarise later if anything interesting kicks off...


----------



## Whatthefuck (Nov 14, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> The reaction channels are already chimping out over her community post about the date rape”:
> View attachment 1010173 View attachment 1010169 View attachment 1010171 View attachment 1010170 View attachment 1010177 View attachment 1010172
> 
> I’ll summarise later if anything interesting kicks off...


Actually, this shows a lot of promise for that sweet unpasteurized m.ilk that we can only get from the finest cows. She's closing in on the "surgery", Toad gifted us with a brilliant trip down memory lane, she's heavier than ever and looks like fried shit, and pulled her basic go to preemptive defense move which NEVER works. I hope Christmas has come early. Tis the season fam!


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 14, 2019)

Ellana said:


> I believe this is the alleged sexual assault video.
> She addresses the tomatoes and sexual assault:
> *FAT GIRL FILES SELF-LOVE* Archive
> (Now in glorious 240p!)
> ...



That literally sounds like it came from a teen drama story. Not to mention one of the first things discussed in toads stream today was how Chantal used to fuck an older dude who had a pregnant girlfriend, and her “rapist” had a pregnant girlfriend too, and the girl “Jessica” who made her feel like the fat friend for bagging a guy Chantal liked also ended up pregnant apparently.

how many pregnant young girls does this bitch know???


----------



## Scarboroughgirl (Nov 14, 2019)

" 'if you could know when and how you were going to die, would you want to?' absolutely not, no...now people might say 'if you know how and when, you might be able to change the circumstances' but whenever I think of the time and date of when you are going to die, that's fate--so it's not changeable." 
-as she scrapes the rest of the cheese-covered meatloaf off the massive plate

spoken like the truly delusional cow you are, Chantal.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Nov 14, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> That literally sounds like it came from a teen drama story. Not to mention one of the first things discussed in toads stream today was how Chantal used to fuck an older dude who had a pregnant girlfriend, and her “rapist” had a pregnant girlfriend too, and the girl “Jessica” who made her feel like the fat friend for bagging a guy Chantal liked also ended up pregnant apparently.
> 
> how many pregnant young girls does this bitch know???


I caught this too. I feel like it’s the same story told differently


----------



## vanilla_pepsi_head (Nov 14, 2019)

Jesus Christ, what in the actual rectangular fuck happened here? I neglect this thread for a week and she's not only literally eating from strangers' trash cans, but now she's concocting a decades old retroactive rape claim because she had bad, gross sex a few times? Presumably to distract from the embarrassment of publicly eating garbage, but who the fuck knows really. This bitch, man.



Spoiler: Semi-on topic scavenger sperging



By the way, for any fellow cheap white trash who enjoy eating like shit, you seriously have to discover liquidation stores if there's any in your city. They're usually run by Asian, Indian or Pakistani people who mass import cheap shit from their country to make real money with ridiculous markups (think steel rings and perfumes they charge $15 but paid like 50 cents) but also buy inventory from local grocery and convenience stores for packaged snack foods and hygiene products that are near or slightly past expiration date. Racks and racks of energy drinks, chips, protein bars, cereal etc for less than a dollar. Quality varies a lot obviously (got $2 Chinese hair dye once that reeked of cat piss but worked perfectly, some Russian soap I'm allergic to, and a stale as fuck can of Pringles once) but the rest have all been good experiences. It seems like I'm the only white person who knows about these places, but they might try to stay on the down low because there's sometimes a lot of counterfeit clothing/memorabilia they can get in shit for.

tl;dr there are more dignified ways to get cheap shitty beetus fuel than digging through literal garbage.


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 14, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> I caught this too. I feel like it’s the same story told differently



I honestly think that’s what she does, I think she uses the same sort of foundations for a story (the jealous or nasty thin pretty girl, the dude who obviously wants her but there’s something wrong with him like his age, dick size, hygiene or music taste, the poor badly done to chantal and the bullies around her. And of course there has to be a pregnancy because she hates single mums, teen mums and kids) and she just switches details around. We’re onto you Farty Bumhole.


----------



## 4Macie (Nov 14, 2019)

Regret is not rape. Chantal just had sex. Bad sex apparently. With a guy for attention. She didn’t want to, but she didn’t say no. She didn’t tell him to stop. Just accepted it.
Jesus Christ. It’s like people think they have to make a victim card for themself.

let’s say she was raped. Let’s pretend for a second. Being raped doesn’t equal what she is. Being raped doesn’t make you a crazy food obsessed person who dumpster divesbecause of said food addiction. Being raped doesn’t make you Chantal. It gives you trust issues, sure. Self abuse issues, sure. But whatever the fuck Chantal is? Not that. That’s something different.


----------



## A borscht-on (Nov 14, 2019)

I have heard of dolphin sex.  I have never heard of grouper fish rape.

Speaking of ploys for sympathy, didn't she have cancer this past summer, too?


----------



## clusterfuckk (Nov 14, 2019)

thejackal said:


> Again she says Bibi and Peetz have never met.  That's wild.



see this is the reason why I can’t believe they are an actual loving couple. I mean you think someone who you describe as your ‘rock’ may want to know the person you are trolling around dumpsters with in the middle of the night. Well if he cared.




GremlinKween said:


> View attachment 1010032View attachment 1010033



She is such a re.tard. I’d say legit tard, but that’s probably an insult to diagnosed tards.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Nov 14, 2019)

There's a Canadian turn of phrase that I've heard -- I don't think Americans do it. It's tough to define exactly what it means out of context, but it's one of those things that you know it when you see it. And it just struck me that this situation is IT.

So here we go. Chantal, you are just _so hard done by. _


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 14, 2019)

The nearest Chinny has come to being raped was when she slept with old men when she was underaged (Something I do actually believe happened).

It's going to be interesting to see the re.tarded reaction channels try and say her rape claims are bullshit while still looking woke and morally superior, in an era where we're supposed to believe a woman when she claims that no matter what.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Nov 14, 2019)

Ok, after watching the old video about her "sexual assault", I'm really pissed off.

Don't you dare call that rape, Chantal. You said yourself you were fully conscious and aware of what was happening. It doesn't matter that you were a little bit drunk and lying down. All you had to do was stand up, say no, and walk out of the room. And then you go on to say "I was happy to be getting any kind of attention." That is not rape. 

As someone earlier said, it was a shitty thing for the guy to do, but you were an active and willing participant by your own admission.


----------



## SunnyDays (Nov 14, 2019)

lmao


----------



## Reverend (Nov 14, 2019)

Oh it gets even better, she goes onto Toad's video and POSTS! This landwhale can't get enough she goes in full bore!


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 14, 2019)

She's betting none of her idiot supporters will sit through enough of it to get to the part where he details her history of abusing the strike system and using it to bully other youtubers. 

She's probably right, unfortunately. A bunch of fat old cunts will report the video for her without watching more than a few minutes of it. We'll see what happens.


----------



## ricecake (Nov 14, 2019)

See you tomorrow!


----------



## PatTraverse (Nov 14, 2019)

Anyone who knows about Chantal and her personality, realizes that there is no way that she was ever raped. This is a woman who welcomes attention of any kind, especially from men. She believes that any man glancing at her wants her and has said to have slept with older men, homeless people and even sold her body for fast food.

In her stories the men were often older, dirty and had a small manhood but she slept with them because they gave her attention and she wanted the sex. She simply cannot say no to her desires so she really has no standards. 

The only way you would rape Chantal is if you kidnapped her, taped her mouth shut and cuffed her before she could ever give any form of consent. Let us just say that i pity any man that would try to kidnap this hog.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Nov 14, 2019)

See ya in a few minutes, Clotso!


----------



## Reverend (Nov 14, 2019)

PatTraverse said:


> Anyone who knows about Chantal and her personality, realizes that there is no way that she was ever raped. This is a woman who welcomes attention of any kind, especially from men. She believes that any man glancing at her wants her and has said to have slept with older men, homeless people and even sold her body for fast food.
> 
> In her stories the men were often older, dirty and had a small manhood but she slept with them because they gave her attention and she wanted the sex. She simply cannot say no to her desires so she really has no standards.
> 
> The only way you would rape Chantal is if you kidnapped her, taped her mouth shut and cuffed her before she could ever give any form of consent. Let us just say that i pity any man that would try to kidnap this hog.



This whore fucked a homeless guy who was wandering the streets on a goddamn boulder (MundaneMatt?!?!?), if a man so much as sneezes in her direction her legs spread open and prays for any touch of the opposite sex.


----------



## Ellana (Nov 14, 2019)

ricecake said:


> See you tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 1010411


Inb4 video hinting suicide ideation while shedding a single tear.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Nov 14, 2019)

SunnyDays said:


> lmao
> 
> View attachment 1010398



It's "beyond ridiculous" you guys! Expand your vocabulary a bit Chantal. 

How is his video "one-sided" and "bullying" (a word you need to really drop from your vocabulary), when all he did was basically report fucking FACTS based solely on videos of you outing yourself as a shit person. This was just a news report at the end of the day with a little bit of comedic effect.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 14, 2019)

SunnyDays said:


> lmao
> 
> View attachment 1010398



She deleted this post already. Soon she'll delete the leaving youtube one.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Nov 14, 2019)

She is so predictable. Go back maybe 3 weeks ago and we predicted everything to a T. Right down to the raging and quitting, we just didn't know exactly what the catalyst would be. I salute you, Toad for goading this quality chimpout. She'll be back by Monday at the very latest only to begin it all over again. A weekend worth of REEE-ing and asspats from her enablers should patch her right up.


----------



## Who Now (Nov 14, 2019)

I guess she didn't get enough people do her bidding for her and reporting it so the big chimp out.  She will be gone just long enough that she sees the youtube coin drying up. 

Of course she has to make it all about food and her fat.  Most of the doc was about her bullshit, not her weight. And she says its lies. I think he got all the information from her videos and social media accounts so that is hardly lies.
Prove it Chantal, go line by line and debunk (channeling my inner DSP here) it all.


----------



## letericajones (Nov 14, 2019)

She is big mad over the views these videos about her get. 40k views for this "documentary" and counting.. the last time she reached 40k was the cheese mukbang. And let's be real, the extra views on that were from her video circulating on buzz feed, etc. We'll see her soon, of course! I just wish she would bless us with a chimp out video/live.


----------



## Ellana (Nov 14, 2019)

Sock or fan?



Edit:


Spoiler: More Comments

















It is disgusting how she is playing her followers be it knowingly or unknowingly. 
But I suppose their ignorance won't last for long.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Nov 14, 2019)

That potato pan looks dirty, like she only washed the inside of it and left the outside dirty with old grease.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Nov 14, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Sock or fan?
> View attachment 1010433



_"The ppl who make videos of you have know [sic] content or talent of their own..."_

It still astounds me that people actually think this way.  What talent has Chantal ever demonstrated?  She can't even _eat _without making a mess of herself.  She can't cook, she can't tell a coherent story, she can't make a video...

A video like Toad's is a lot harder to make than it looks.  It probably took him weeks or even months.  He had to edit it, script it, collect photos and vids, timestamp them, put it all together seamlessly...that takes some talent and a lot of hard work, something Chantal wouldn't know a thing about.

The real sad people with no lives are the people who stick up for her through every stupid episode and actually believe she is their friend.  _Those_ are unhappy losers without lives.  Most haydurs seem pretty jolly in comparison to Clotso and her fans.


----------



## ricecake (Nov 14, 2019)

ricecake said:


> See you tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 1010411


And it's gone.


----------



## Ellana (Nov 14, 2019)

Just kidding! You haters have not won! The asspats have miraculously revived our gorl!


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 14, 2019)

The leaving post is gone y'all
edit: y'all ninjaed me


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## krazy orange cat (Nov 14, 2019)

I hope the leaving post is going to be replaced by a nice rage-filled rant.  Please, Chantal, rage about how you were bullied by clips of your own videos that you posted publicly.


----------



## welsho (Nov 14, 2019)

Chin chinnigan chin chinnigan, chin chin chi-REEEEEEEEE. We new it was coming but not the "beyond ridiculous" chimpout I was expecting. 

6/10 expired rolos


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 14, 2019)

ricecake said:


> And it's gone.







We can use this meme for many meltdowns to come. I let her keep the ears since she doesn't have any of her own.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Nov 14, 2019)

krazy orange cat said:


> I hope the leaving post is going to be replaced by a nice rage-filled rant.  Please, Chantal, rage about how you were bullied by clips of your own videos that you posted publicly.


I agree and I hope this rage filled rant livestreams at 2 am in a fast food parking lot in a complete manic state with all of her tics manifesting in full manic fashion.


----------



## Zenzu (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## PatTraverse (Nov 14, 2019)

Zenzu said:


> View attachment 1010516


So i guess she did have that gravy and settled down.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 14, 2019)

> THIS IS SERIOUSLY THE LAST TIME I WRITE IN THIS DAMN COMMUNITY SECTION ABOUT THIS USELESS CRAP!! LOL.



Sure, Chan.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Nov 14, 2019)

ricecake said:


> And it's gone.



Is an hour-and-a-half a new record for the Chantal cycle?


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Nov 14, 2019)

I've heard of people hitting the sauce, but Chinny takes it literally. She has sponsors? Who? KFC? Tena brand incontinence pads? Liquid PlumR? It will be the same cheaply made useless shit that all the fatties shill (use my code 69oink and get 20% off your 1st order).


----------



## solidus (Nov 14, 2019)

Poor Toad is going to get fed to the rancor if he sets foot in Ottawa.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Nov 14, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> I've heard of people hitting the sauce, but Chinny takes it literally. She has sponsors? Who? KFC? Tena brand incontinence pads? Liquid PlumR? It will be the same cheaply made useless shit that all the fatties shill (use my code 69oink and get 20% off your 1st order).


Even worse Lifebyjen has sponsors too. I don’t understand who is influenced by these heifers !!


----------



## DongMiguel (Nov 15, 2019)

I find it very bizarre that, after all these years, Bibi still hasn't met Peetz. That's just wild to me and another indication of how distant they are.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Nov 15, 2019)

New Instagram posts:


----------



## ImJustAbitSwollen (Nov 15, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> New Instagram posts:
> View attachment 1010631 View attachment 1010629 View attachment 1010628


shut the fuck up you fat cunt. we all know if you ever managed to lose weight you would shove it in everyones faces quicker then you pour cups of gravy down your throat. fuck im mad at the internet again.


----------



## fatfuck (Nov 15, 2019)

can this fat pig stop saying it isn't worth it then proceeding to write multiple 2 page long posts in addition to leaving multiple comments? 

how the fuck can she bash a video like that which is well edited and has a nice progression to it. has she looked at her shitty videos? no editing, no nothing. her videos don't even have a point to it. it's just random shit for 30 min while she vacuums meal meant for 3.

i'm sure she's the one with learning disability in her family, not her sister.


----------



## Strine (Nov 15, 2019)

The documentary is not as objective as it could have been, and is wrong on some minor points, but the amount of research that has gone into it is staggering and it will be a real boon for the OP to link to it. I was planning on a brief timeline, and I suppose now I can just refer to the video for a more involved chronology.

One thing it did do is remind me of how heinous she is.



fatfuck said:


> has she looked at her shitty videos? no editing, no nothing.


Au contraire; any time she uploads a weigh-in, there's extensive and meticulous editing.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Nov 15, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> A video like Toad's is a lot harder to make than it looks.  It probably took him weeks or even months.  He had to edit it, script it, collect photos and vids, timestamp them, put it all together seamlessly...that takes some talent and a lot of hard work, something Chantal wouldn't know a thing about.



Chantal logic:

(Taken from the comments section of her most recent community post)


----------



## smoohead (Nov 15, 2019)

Strine said:


> The documentary is not as objective as it could have been, and is wrong on some minor points, but the amount of research that has gone into it is staggering and it will be a real boon for the OP to link to it.



Just curious... what did he get wrong?


----------



## PatTraverse (Nov 15, 2019)

smoohead said:


> Just curious... what did he get wrong?


That she has been diagnosed as having an eating disorder for one. No health professional has ever officially diagnosed her with anything.

So until further notice, any eating disorder she claims to have are self-diagnosed. It made her slightly look more sympathetic but it was no big deal.


----------



## AngelBitch (Nov 15, 2019)

smoohead said:


> Just curious... what did he get wrong?


the doctor diagnosed eating disorder part was wrong. she's never been diagnosed officially. the way she described the conversation with the doctor was more like she told him what she believed her diagnosis was and he said it was possible. then she never went back so nothing ever got confirmed. mental health diagnoses require multiple visits and usually long term observation to determine definitively.

edit: ninja'd


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Nov 15, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Chantal logic:
> View attachment 1010652
> (Taken from the comments section of her most recent community post)



"The only time I ever got violent was when she provoked me. If she hadn't made me hit her, I never would have touched her, Your Honor. Those pictures of her bruises are biased and one-sided."

This actually chilled me a bit. I'm honestly starting to wonder if she isn't an actual psychopath. Consider:

Everyone in her life is disposable; she uses, abuses, and cons everyone into getting what she wants from them
She's never at fault for anything -- blames everyone else and won't take responsibility for her own actions
Actually, she takes responsibility for _nothing _(and then deletes the inconvenient evidence)
She has zero impulse control
She was a sexually promiscuous juvenile delinquent
She's superficially charming
She lies reflexively
She shows no signs of actual remorse for her multitude of shitty actions (rote apologies to placate her fans notwithstanding)
She has a ridiculously inflated sense of self-worth (beyond ridiculous, you might say)
Her emotions are very skin-deep -- even her freakouts seem oddly shallow in that her wounded pride sends her into a tizzy but it blows over relatively quickly without leaving much of an impact on her overall
Zero empathy for the people around her (and I seriously doubt she has as much compassion for teh animuls as she claims)
No long-term/realistic goals
Parasitic lifestyle/unwarranted entitlement
Habitually cheats on romantic partners
I'm pretty sure those are all warning signs. *shrug* I wonder, is all.


----------



## smoohead (Nov 15, 2019)

She meets pretty much all the criteria for borderline personality disorder. That may not be it, and I hate internet armchair diagnoses, but something is most definitely not right.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Nov 15, 2019)

smoohead said:


> She meets pretty much all the criteria for borderline personality disorder. That may not be it, and I hate internet armchair diagnoses, but something is most definitely not right.



Oh, I don't hate armchair diagnoses and, much like ALR, I have zero doubt she meets the criteria for one Cluster B or another. At a minimum.

Watching that documentary and seeing everything in a condensed timeline -- plus her predictable yet still somehow unbelievable response to it all -- just made me suspect that there could be something a lot bigger going on.


----------



## Mr Foster (Nov 15, 2019)

AngelBitch said:


> the doctor diagnosed eating disorder part was wrong. she's never been diagnosed officially. the way she described the conversation with the doctor was more like she told him what she believed her diagnosis was and he said it was possible. then she never went back so nothing ever got confirmed. mental health diagnoses require multiple visits and usually long term observation to determine definitively.
> 
> edit: ninja'd



I would say her diagnosis is primarily: 

Being a cunt.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Nov 15, 2019)

BhertMern said:


> Yes Chantal, tell us your date rape story time. It'll be different from the stories about *all your "lovers" like the homeless, the desperate, the mentally ill, and so on*. Everyone wants to hear a tale of trauma while your jaw clicks and you pause every few seconds to suck sauce off of your filthy meaty paws. Because as we all know, survivors of sexual abuse often share events that scarred them for life while choking down dry pasta.



Her date rape story is actually her being a rapist.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Nov 15, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> Chantal has a Boogie-like ability to be so transparently fake in her humbleness.
> 
> Also, I noticed this in the Toad video (the right side of the plate/her arm). I wonder how much food covers this bitch without her even noticing.
> 
> View attachment 1009932



Let's make this a new game. Shame her in to being less disgusting.


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 15, 2019)

As usual kiwi farms came through and managed to screenshot her chimpout before she deleted it all, which is just as well because her time zone means all this took place while I was sleeping.

I knew she’d rage and probably threaten to strike him or leave YouTube so this doesn’t surprise me


----------



## Who Now (Nov 15, 2019)

AngelBitch said:


> the doctor diagnosed eating disorder part was wrong. she's never been diagnosed officially.



I find it extremely funny that the thing he got wrong is the thing she won't try to say is a lie.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 15, 2019)

What she’s most angry about is that he got more than 50k views with relatively few subs, whereas she struggles to get half that on her videos. Gorl is desperate for that youtube coin, but her channel has been stagnant for a long time. I’ve seen channels go from a few thousand subs to hundreds of thousands or millions within two-three years. At this point, it’s safe to assume she’s never gonna make it on youtube. 

Channels tend to peak after a couple of years and then start leaking out views and subs. Some can avoid that by being brilliant at social media and reinventing themselves. That ain’t Chantal. She never managed to “invent” herself in the first place. Having said that, I believe she won’t even last long enough to see her channel collapse. Youtube will suspend her for false DMCA takedowns or calling one of her haters a fat nigger or something.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Nov 15, 2019)

Can't wait how all woke reaction channels will tear her apart for mentioning rape like they did Trisha for calling herself trans


----------



## Um Oh Ah Yeah (Nov 15, 2019)

Toad is known for doing really well researched, well put together, and interesting documentaries on known lolcows. I'm sure that Chantal, like most cows, is certain that she's the only one he's ever put so much energy into (sort of like how they all think that kiwifarms is dedicated to stalking them, personally) but it would really chafe the buns of a lot of hysterical internet people if Toad ends up being able to parlay this into some sort of IRL success.

I'm saying that Ken Burns should hire Toad McKinley. Thank you.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Nov 15, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> What talent has Chantal ever demonstrated?


Excuse you, you must have forgotten about Chantal's _super clever _and unique songs warbled at her cats. 

It did give me a chuckle that in her q&a when discussing the big plans she's been putting off until after the surgery it amounted to: writing stories, voice lessons and recording cat songs. 
First off, I'm not sure why these lofty ambitions needed to be postponed until after surgery. And second: remember when she was claiming she was planning on getting a job, but was waiting to do so until after her surgery? My we've come a long way from the ambitious goals of job-seeking, volunteering, Everest-climbing, Cross Country-Skiing Chantal. Somehow we've ended up with expired dumpster-Clark-Bar-eating, gravy-drinking, cat-song-composing Chantal. 
In a year's span we've gone from the pink blazer to the giant hospital gown. It's kind of amazing and I shudder to think where we'll be one year from now.


----------



## DeeShmee (Nov 15, 2019)

Two other tiny things Toad said that were not entirely correct 
1) in her cheese and pink wig Mukbang it was grape juice in her glass because she didn’t have a wine opener 
2) the pre-op liquid diet was not likely doctor prescribed (she said it was her own idea but she does lie obviously) 

I enjoyed his video a lot felt like I was watching an old timer true crime documentary 


PatTraverse said:


> That she has been diagnosed as having an eating disorder for one. No health professional has ever officially diagnosed her with anything.
> 
> So until further notice, any eating disorder she claims to have are self-diagnosed. It made her slightly look more sympathetic but it was no big deal.


----------



## Ndnd (Nov 15, 2019)

Um Oh Ah Yeah said:


> I'm saying that Ken Burns should hire Toad McKinley. Thank you.



Or David Attenborough! How amazing would it be to have his warm, grandfatherly voice narrate a documentary about lolcows?

I might strip some audio from this segment and add it to one of Chintal’s dumpster diving adventures:


----------



## ricecake (Nov 15, 2019)

Ndnd said:


> Or David Attenborough! How amazing would it be to have his warm, grandfatherly voice narrate a documentary about lolcows?
> 
> I might strip some audio from this segment and add it to one of Chintal’s dumpster diving adventures:


Hilarious, but raccoons are intelligent and adorable. Don't malign them like that.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Nov 15, 2019)

Zenzu said:


> View attachment 1010516


Thank goodness for sharp eyed Kiwi's who take screenshots, because she deleted this already. I only read it this morning & by the time I was ready to comment on it, it was gone.
Is she up all night long now?

I didn't know till I came here that she wrote another 'I'm leaving you-tube' post & then deleted that too.

Nice to see Chantal continuing her cycle of crazy. This should be good for another 5 pound weight gain at least.
The fun continues.

Countdown to (fake) surgery: 5 Days


----------



## Testostrogen (Nov 15, 2019)

Why are all cows so fucking frustrating? Even if you approach them with a massive catalogue of why they're stupid and a bad person it NEVER sinks in, ever. I have never seen one look at one of those things, actually accept the criticisms, and be like "Man.... this guy's right... I was kind of in the wrong here." With Chantal especially it's like she believes he somehow fabricated the stuff in between even though he just recaps what she herself said lol. Or like she's 5 years old and some kid called her a meanyface for not giving them a turn on the swings so she instantly starts screaming at them. Literally only a 5 year old or a fucking re.tard with 3 extra chromosomes minimum would lack the ability for self-reflection this hard.


----------



## Meygen (Nov 15, 2019)

Testostrogen said:


> Why are all cows so fucking frustrating? Even if you approach them with a massive catalogue of why they're stupid and a bad person it NEVER sinks in, ever. I have never seen one look at one of those things, actually accept the criticisms, and be like "Man.... this guy's right... I was kind of in the wrong here." With Chantal especially it's like she believes he somehow fabricated the stuff in between even though he just recaps what she herself said lol. Or like she's 5 years old and some kid called her a meanyface for not giving them a turn on the swings so she instantly starts screaming at them. Literally only a 5 year old or a fucking re.tard with 3 extra chromosomes minimum would lack the ability for self-reflection this hard.


Because constructive criticism is seen as hate.. its seen as hate because it feeds into their victim mentality. If they feel like a victim then it absolves them of guilt for their shitty abhorrent behaviour. Its like when they say "she hates me because I'm fat".. it's just easier for them to accept.


----------



## ️ronic (Nov 15, 2019)

Testostrogen said:


> Why are all cows so fucking frustrating? Even if you approach them with a massive catalogue of why they're stupid and a bad person it NEVER sinks in, ever. I have never seen one look at one of those things, actually accept the criticisms, and be like "Man.... this guy's right... I was kind of in the wrong here." With Chantal especially it's like she believes he somehow fabricated the stuff in between even though he just recaps what she herself said lol. Or like she's 5 years old and some kid called her a meanyface for not giving them a turn on the swings so she instantly starts screaming at them. Literally only a 5 year old or a fucking re.tard with 3 extra chromosomes minimum would lack the ability for self-reflection this hard.


If they were able to take criticism, they wouldn't be lolcows in the first place.


----------



## Jack Awful (Nov 15, 2019)

Testostrogen said:


> Why are all cows so fucking frustrating? Even if you approach them with a massive catalogue of why they're stupid and a bad person it NEVER sinks in, ever. I have never seen one look at one of those things, actually accept the criticisms, and be like "Man.... this guy's right... I was kind of in the wrong here." With Chantal especially it's like she believes he somehow fabricated the stuff in between even though he just recaps what she herself said lol. Or like she's 5 years old and some kid called her a meanyface for not giving them a turn on the swings so she instantly starts screaming at them. Literally only a 5 year old or a fucking re.tard with 3 extra chromosomes minimum would lack the ability for self-reflection this hard.


I think she's all id and her subconscious does everything in its power to make her feel the least amount of short term pain possible.

"Why suffer now and lose weight when I can mukbang Pizza Hut? Why accept that I've hurt people when I can pretend it's their fault and not feel bad?"


----------



## Reverend (Nov 15, 2019)

solidus said:


> Poor Toad is going to get fed to the rancor if he sets foot in Ottawa.



This requires work and effort. If ChinnyChan could UberEats a hitman to go after her HATORZ she would do so in a heart beat spending whatever is left of bibi's "Bitch shutup and keep me Canadian" money.


----------



## GoodLard (Nov 15, 2019)

Zenzu said:


> View attachment 1010516


This has also now been deleted, what a surprise.


----------



## A borscht-on (Nov 15, 2019)

Why does she do this to herself?  This lardball doesn't have the first clue about how to navigate social media platforms or her presence on them.  She's impulsive, histrionic, reactive, childish, and lacking all self-awareness.  _A two-hour fucking documentary_ was made about Chantal, a painstaking effort in which he pieced together all of Chantal's own words and videos, and yet she still can't give herself a serious think.  It's a got to be a survival mechanism, kind of like if the existence of God were proven once and for all to be utterly false to the most strident of fundies.  They would completely lose it; their only world would come crashing down, their purposes for being would cease to be relevant, and they would all have to be medicated and placed in heavily-supervised medical facilities.

Long live the lolcows and their delusions of steel!


----------



## Reverend (Nov 15, 2019)

A borscht-on said:


> Why does she do this to herself?  This lardball doesn't have the first clue about how to navigate social media platforms or her presence on them.  She's impulsive, histrionic, reactive, childish, and lacking all self-awareness.  _A two-hour fucking documentary_ was made about Chantal, a painstaking effort in which he pieced together all of Chantal's own words and videos, and yet she still can't give herself a serious think.  It's a got to be a survival mechanism, kind of like if the existence of God were proven once and for all to be utterly false to the most strident of fundies.  They would completely lose it; their only world would come crashing down, their purposes for being would cease to be relevant, and they would all have to be medicated and placed in heavily-supervised medical facilities.
> 
> Long live the lolcows and their delusions of steel!



If a 2 hour documentary would be made about me I would watch it, be horrified/proud of certain areas, and then take the criticism and praise and spend some time to contemplate: "Is that really me?" "Is that my life?" "Is that what I want to be?" 

That's the logical, sane, educated response by a normal person after the shock and outrage hit. Chantel has barely gotten though all the stages of grief, that would take effort to come to the "Acceptance" part of grief, she resets after anger. The Chantel Cycle is the same cycle that any Alcoholic/Drug Addict goes through in a 12 step program. It's eerie how close that picture is to the real cycle that millions upon millions of people who withdrew from an addiction recognize and fight to distance themselves from. 

Chantel is an Addict plain and simple, she won't admit it because that's the first step and everyone else is wrong not her.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Nov 15, 2019)

Oh goody.
Arby's mukbang? Burger King? The possibilities are endless.


----------



## MaryZiggy (Nov 15, 2019)

Hey Chantal, I know the forum spoiled your fake rape story (maybe), but don't give up! 
You can instead make another fake suicide attempt; go to the ER take some selfies; stay a few days in observation ... in fact, it will be perfect because you'll lose your surgery appointment!!!
You'll vlog all about it and show everybody how evil KiwiFarms is almost driving you to kill yourself !!


----------



## Reverend (Nov 15, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Oh goody.
> Arby's mukbang? Burger King? The possibilities are endless.
> 
> View attachment 1011221



What's her goto after a meltdown? I bet it's something salty and then sweet. Probably another pizza and chocolate fest where she covers the thing in ranch and then blames the food for giving her the shits.

This woman should wear adult diapers to save time relieving herslef. I bet there's some sick fan who would buy those in spades.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Nov 15, 2019)

ricecake said:


> See you tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 1010411



MUH MENTALS



KrissyBean said:


> It's "beyond ridiculous" you guys! Expand your vocabulary a bit Chantal.
> 
> How is his video "one-sided" and "bullying" (a word you need to really drop from your vocabulary), when all he did was basically report fucking FACTS based solely on videos of you outing yourself as a shit person. This was just a news report at the end of the day with a little bit of comedic effect.



Because in Chinny's mind, if the video is deleted, it never happened. All these clips in this video are clearly fabricated lies! She never recorded a video like that, look at her channel. (sarcasm intended)



Captain Ahab said:


> calling one of her haters a fat nigger or something.


 
Please let this be the reason they strike her channel......please jeebus.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 15, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> As usual kiwi farms came through and managed to screenshot her chimpout before she deleted it all, which is just as well because her time zone means all this took place while I was sleeping.


I'm also impressed by the people who archive her community pages so quickly, every time I go to add one, it's already been updated to the latest post. I wish you could archive video pages to keep a record of her momentarily pinned comments, but meh.


----------



## Strawberry Pocky (Nov 15, 2019)

Re: Cuntal and her fanscinating, morbid mental state.  I agree with most of you that she is a _Cluster Cunt...._over and above all else.  lmao

But our good dude @THOTto has some very very interesting thunks and theories when it comes to the fat, lardy goo that is rotting around inside her blubbery eggplant head, right fam?  She hits a lot of Narc traits dead-on but I've been very intrigued by your pet theories as well recently if you're in a sharing mood


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 15, 2019)

Don't most borderlines self-harm (and I mean real self injury, not muh binge eateen) and many also have legitimate suicide attempts? 

Also contra borderlines, Chantal has had stable relationships for most of her adult life, even if they're shitty ones. She was with Peetz for seven years and has been with Bibi for... don't remember but it's been several years. 

I think if she's cluster B, she's likely NPD or even ASPD.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Nov 15, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Don't most borderlines self-harm (and I mean real self injury, not muh binge eateen) and many also have legitimate suicide attempts?
> 
> Also contra borderlines, Chantal has had stable relationships for most of her adult life, even if they're shitty ones. She was with Peetz for seven years and has been with Bibi for... don't remember but it's been several years.
> 
> I think if she's cluster B, she's likely NPD or even ASPD.


It depends. I mean she does exhibit self-harming behavior, yes, even muh binge eeeeteen, but also promiscuous sex, staying out late at night alone in her car in random parking lots to eat, dumpster diving, not getting herself the right treatment or preparing herself for surgery, hell, not getting surgery 150 elbees ago. None of that screams I love myself. A lot of BPD's self harm pretty subtly which is why they're so hard to peg at first. Their brand of self harm sometimes manifests in the constant impulse to self sabotage in all areas of their lives. At the end of the day her impulsive nature is enough of a qualifier without the explicit, cutting yourself self harm.

ETA: Sorry, to clarify, sometimes the impulsive nature is what is self harming. Like the impulse to fuck a homeless guy or the impulse to go to a random couples house to fuck only to puke and shit in their bathroom or the constant impulsive cycling she clearly demonstrates on her channel.


----------



## 89elbees (Nov 15, 2019)

Wow. The average farmer got off work, ran a couple errands, and made dinner through an entire Chantal cycle yesterday.


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 15, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> It depends. I mean she does exhibit self-harming behavior, yes, even muh binge eeeeteen, but also promiscuous sex, staying out late at night alone in her car in random parking lots to eat, dumpster diving, not getting herself the right treatment or preparing herself for surgery, hell, not getting surgery 150 elbees ago. None of that screams I love myself. A lot of BPD's self harm pretty subtly which is why they're so hard to peg at first. Their brand of self harm sometimes manifests in the constant impulse to self sabotage in all areas of their lives. At the end of the day her impulsive nature is enough of a qualifier without the explicit, cutting yourself self harm.



I know it's up for debate whether or not binge eating is self harm. I personally don't think it is but whatevs, however to the rest of your post I have to say "ehhhh"

Self-sabotage and failing to take care of yourself (lose weight, get surgery) is not self harm, come on. That's like saying being a smoker is self harm. Self sabotage is self sabotage. Self harm is self harm.

Implusive and/or thrill seeking behavior is also characteristic of sociopaths.

It's the stability of her relationships that most makes me doubt she is borderline. It would be one thing if she was on/off with these men for years and years, but she's not. The relationships last without breakups and makeups. A lot of people do stupid/slutty shit in adolescence so I don't think that's enough to label her borderline (and besides we don't know how much of it is made up). We do know that she's only had two long-term, stable relationships in her adult life and that doesn't scream borderline to me even if she is a cheating whore. Then again there _are_ borderlines that stay in one relationship... so I dunno.

In any case I don't think there's any doubt she has a cluster B personality disorder.


----------



## welsho (Nov 15, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> In any case I don't think there's any doubt she has a cluster B personality disorder.


Is that like a peanut cluster; if so, she probably has a stash of them in her closet with the empty pizza boxes, 
 empathy and common sense.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Nov 15, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> I know it's up for debate whether or not binge eating is self harm. I personally don't think it is but whatevs, however to the rest of your post I have to say "ehhhh"
> 
> Self-sabotage and failing to take care of yourself (lose weight, get surgery) is not self harm, come on. That's like saying being a smoker is self harm. Self sabotage is self sabotage. Self harm is self harm.
> 
> ...


Does eating dumpster Rollos count as self harm? I like many others can't wait for the E. Coli era or the sepsis era after her "surgery" that's totally happening.


----------



## THOTto (Nov 15, 2019)

Strawberry Pocky said:


> Re: Cuntal and her fanscinating, morbid mental state.  I agree with most of you that she is a _Cluster Cunt...._over and above all else.  lmao
> 
> But our good dude @THOTto has some very very interesting thunks and theories when it comes to the fat, lardy goo that is rotting around inside her blubbery eggplant head, right fam?  She hits a lot of Narc traits dead-on but I've been very intrigued by your pet theories as well recently if you're in a sharing mood


I think  she has histrionic personality disorder (attention seeking, sexual behavior, easily fooled etc) and antisocial/narc . I call her a cluster B clusterfuck, for a long time HPD and BPD were considered the female version of antisocial personality disorder which is where Hollywood got sociopath and psychopath. Even the hollow sense of self and insecurities are apart of it, but it’s never that simple.

There are high IQ and low IQ of both iirc, high IQ tend to have actual pull or be dangerous; CEOs, education, politics, serial killers. Low IQ tend to be spree killers, which is more impulsive and therefore messy and random; they don’t stalk prey they just act, Otis o toole and Henry lee Lucas, etc. She absolutely hits the notes of a low IQ APD tune, is she dangerous? Probably not, at least in this lifetime.

All of that being said, cluster B is an incest branch of symptoms (well all clusters are) but because of the lying, perpetual victim hood, resistance to treatment, etc it makes it much much harder to define. Yeah, with the severity she’s shown it’s safe to say she’s a low IQ socio or psycho, there’s some differences regarding genetic and environmental factors though. Also personality disorders are on an axis, and it is possible to cross clusters but I’ll stop.

tldr im guessing HPD with APD/NPD/clusterfuck of cluster B shit.

e- part of HPD is using appearance and sexuality to get ahead or get what they want, she’s done this for drugs, attention, etc. Apd and HPD have a preoccupation with social standing. At first this might not strike you as Chantal but in her mind she is above everyone; how she tells everyone she’s a youtube celeb, insisting she’s french, treating everyone beneath her. You gotta put yourself in her mindset and how she twists herself to be above others.


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 15, 2019)

89elbees said:


> Wow. The average farmer got off work, ran a couple errands, and made dinner through an entire Chantal cycle yesterday.



And some of us were totally oblivious to it all through sleep in a whole other time zone. It’s so fun waking up to see the chimp monster came out to play.


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 15, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> Does eating dumpster Rollos count as self harm? I like many others can't wait for the E. Coli era or the sepsis era after her "surgery" that's totally happening.



 you joke??, but she's not trying to hurt herself. quite the opposite she's insisting it's safe.

with the "surgery" approaching i have been re-reading all the relevant health stuff people helpfully posted during the leadup to the first surgery date. it's freaky to read it again, knowing that while she was high risk _then_, she's now even fatter and also a trash digger


----------



## THOTto (Nov 15, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> you joke??, but she's not trying to hurt herself. quite the opposite she's insisting it's safe.
> 
> with the "surgery" approaching i have been re-reading all the relevant health stuff people helpfully posted during the leadup to the first surgery date. it's freaky to read it again, knowing that while she was high risk _then_, she's now even fatter and also a trash digger


Another good example is body modification. Piercings and tattoos* aren’t considered self harm on average, when they release the same endorphins as cutting or whatever.

*usually at least. Some of the blackout stuff can be, along with BDD, blah blah.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Nov 15, 2019)

Newest Instagram posts:


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 15, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


>


rotfl look at her gut spilling over the edge of the table.


----------



## RRVee (Nov 15, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Newest Instagram posts:
> View attachment 1011424View attachment 1011423View attachment 1011422


It’s everyone’s business in Canada


----------



## dingdong (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 15, 2019)

Look at Chantal, acting like she's outraged over "food policing". Bitch has never given even half a fuck what people think or say about her meals. Faux outrage at its finest!


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Nov 15, 2019)

dingdong said:


> View attachment 1011431



Okay, this dumb bitch openly admitted she drank a container of gravy, now acts like it's some silly myth.


----------



## Horrors of the Deep (Nov 15, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Newest Instagram posts:


I know she doesn't do this intentionally, but she's the absolute master of the Homer Simpson's effect - you look at how miserable and gluttonous she is and all your flaws pale in comparison.


dingdong said:


> View attachment 1011431


I'd guess Toad's documentary hit her hard, she's going to act trashy in stupid defiance now ("No, really guys, I'm trolling, I'm being disgusting on purpose, tee hee")



DelicateMageflower said:


> Okay, this dumb bitch openly admitted she drank a container of gravy, now acts like it's some silly myth.



Bet she's actually going to do that. "Hello, I am Chantal and this is Jackass. I'm going to drink a tub of gravy today". It would get some views too.


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 15, 2019)

dingdong said:


> View attachment 1011431



“Braless Mukbang” 

and on that note I’m gonna go drink bleach because fuck that


----------



## AbraCadaver (Nov 15, 2019)

Horrors of the Deep said:


> I know she doesn't do this intentionally, but she's the absolute master of the Homer Simpson's effect - you look at how miserable and gluttonous she is and all your flaws pale in comparison.
> 
> I'd guess Toad's documentary hit her hard, she's going to act trashy in stupid defiance now ("No, really guys, I'm trolling, I'm being disgusting on purpose, tee hee")


It’s my opinion that how her disgusting traits began....embracing an outlandishly gross persona in school to combat teasing. They can’t make fun of you if you roll with it!

(note: they can absolutely still make fun of you.)


----------



## ️ronic (Nov 15, 2019)

dingdong said:


> View attachment 1011431


Nice to hear that she's coming out of retirement. What a strong and brave woman.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 15, 2019)

Her replies are always so cringe


----------



## ️ronic (Nov 15, 2019)

Chantal Proving Everybody Wrong (2019, colorized) -


----------



## Horrors of the Deep (Nov 15, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> “Braless Mukbang”


Those puppers must dangle pretty low from gravity doing its work. Going to get hella lot worse a couple years down the line when skin will lose its elasticity and all her folds start stretching themselves down thus completing her transformation into real life Jabba. Provided she's not going to check out sooner of course.


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 15, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 1011438
> 
> Her replies are always so cringe



“Hehe I’m so quirky and funny, I’m such a sassy bitch that’ll show them!”

Chantal you’re nearly 40 calm down.


----------



## PatTraverse (Nov 15, 2019)

AbraCadaver said:


> It’s my opinion that how her disgusting traits began....embracing an outlandishly gross persona in school to combat teasing. They can’t make fun of you if you roll with it!
> 
> (note: they can absolutely still make fun of you.)


It has worked so well that someone made a 2 hour documentary using her as a subject. She has never been more popular. ♥


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 15, 2019)

Am I the only one who kind of doubts she sat through those 2 hours? I'm sure she watched some of it but...


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 15, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Am I the only one who kind of doubts she sat through those 2 hours? I'm sure she watched some of it but...



Nah I believe she’s self obsessed enough to watch the whole thing, I mean she’s got nothing better to do and she can eat while she watches it


----------



## Whatthefuck (Nov 15, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Am I the only one who kind of doubts she sat through those 2 hours? I'm sure she watched some of it but...


If she did, you would probably hear the reeeeeee all the way from Canada.


----------



## ️ronic (Nov 15, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> If she did, you would probably hear the reeeeeee all the way from Canada.


I don't think modern infrastructure would be able to handle such a massive earthquake.


----------



## DongMiguel (Nov 15, 2019)

DeeShmee said:


> Two other tiny things Toad said that were not entirely correct
> 1) in her cheese and pink wig Mukbang it was grape juice in her glass because she didn’t have a wine opener
> 2) the pre-op liquid diet was not likely doctor prescribed (she said it was her own idea but she does lie obviously)
> 
> I enjoyed his video a lot felt like I was watching an old timer true crime documentary



The video was very thorough but, especially when dealing with people like Chantal, it's good to be as accurate as possible because they will find that one minor inaccuracy and run it into the ground to 'prove' the whole thing is bullshit.

It's a great way to deflect when handling legitimate criticism. Of course, maybe i'm giving Chantal too much credit here. She might not be smart enough to even attempt that.


----------



## Reverend (Nov 15, 2019)

️ronic said:


> I don't think modern infrastructure would be able to handle such a massive earthquake.



I doubt they make inertial dampeners that big to support her. Although if they were able to lift whales in Star Trek 4: Return of Free Willy then anything is possible with movie magic.


----------



## Viridian (Nov 15, 2019)

So apparently there is now "Have a Gravy and Settle Down" merch available.












						The Toad Shop
					

iconic ironic merch




					teespring.com
				







Toad has also immortalized Cuntal's whining about that comment in the banner image for his channel.


----------



## Reverend (Nov 15, 2019)

Viridian said:


> So apparently there is now "Have a Gravy and Settle Down" merch available.
> 
> View attachment 1011481
> 
> ...



WTF I tried to buy it in women's T-neck and they ONLY had 3XL? Fucking FatShaming Abelist Site is this?!?!?!?


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 15, 2019)

Viridian said:


> So apparently there is now "Have a Gravy and Settle Down" merch available.
> 
> View attachment 1011481
> 
> ...





Reverend said:


> WTF I tried to buy it in women's T-neck and they ONLY had 3XL? Fucking FatShaming Abelist Site is this?!‽‽?



He doesn't even offer a size big enought for Chantal to wear


----------



## ️ronic (Nov 15, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> He doesn't even offer a size big enought for Chantal to wear


I'm sure if she buys 5, she can stitch them together. If not, it would make an appropriate bib.


----------



## Viridian (Nov 15, 2019)

Some more comments on Cuntal's most recent community post. Said post will no doubt be deleted shortly, once Cuntal finishes off her current mug of gravy.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 15, 2019)

She truly hasn’t matured beyond her high school years. Those snarky responses are exactly what you’d expect from an edgy 15 yo going through her I’m mad at the whole world cause Chad is taking Stacy to prom phase.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Nov 15, 2019)

What do you guys think Toad McKinley's farms handle is?


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 15, 2019)

So... she's getting "fan art" now, from literal children. Why the hell is a little girl watching an obese garbage eating cunt?


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 15, 2019)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> What do you guys think Toad McKinley's farms handle is?
> View attachment 1011526



Do you have a bigger version of this I can't read most of them.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Nov 15, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Do you have a bigger version of this I can't read most of them.


I got it from Toad McKinley's Twitter, https://twitter.com/NotToadMckinley/status/1195480040294629376 and even there the resolution is shit


----------



## Maw (Nov 15, 2019)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> What do you guys think Toad McKinley's farms handle is?
> View attachment 1011526



I noticed on his documentary he hasn’t read the thread since April (or he took the pics of the thread that long ago for the doc) due to the new posts tags. I guess he doesn’t read here much


----------



## Viridian (Nov 15, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Whole post is now poofed.



It's still there for me? She did delete her earlier rant one, but her post about the turkey sandwich mukbang with a mug of gravy is still here. Here's some more comments from it:


----------



## Serial Grapist (Nov 15, 2019)

*FRESH DELI TURKEY AND CHEESE SANDWICH WITH CHIPS MUKBANG!*


----------



## CHINARED (Nov 15, 2019)

The  is at it again


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 15, 2019)

Holy shit. She looks _rough. _


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 15, 2019)

I feel so bad for liking that soda brand, it's nice, although as it comes in separate bottles, that should encourage you to drink very little. With Chinny I doubt that is the case.

The video begins with her taking her bra off under her shirt and SNIFFING IT deeply like she's huffing a fart


----------



## RRVee (Nov 15, 2019)

PatTraverse said:


> It has worked so well that someone made a 2 hour documentary using her as a subject. She has never been more popular. ♥


And all she had to sacrifice was her dignity, hygiene, and a few decades off of her lifespan.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Nov 15, 2019)

Recap time: because who needs to study, right?

Sam looks like a beezer apparently, doing the fucking demonic voice
*starts the video by removing her bra from under her shirt, smelling it, and throwing it at one of her cats*
because people make fun of her for everything she does, ie. drinking gravy
"if i want to sniff my bra, i will sniff my bra"
BBQ kettle chips and a chicken sandwich (actually looks edible)
wanted to put the cherry cola in a gravy boat and drink it for us to troll her audience (UNBOTHERED QUEEEEEEEN)
bought 4 root beer for 10 dollars because it is all natural y'all
beauty bite: quivers and moans incessantly, jaw unhinges like a snake
obvious fake shh tic
today's subject:
went grocery shopping with Grandma after they went out for breakfast (check the earlier IG posts)
only ate one of her pancakes because she was full
she hates grocery shopping
wants to act how she normally acts, not like the Queen

apparently it is illegal for the Queen to cry in funerals or fart in public
went to the Farm Boy grocery store
she hates the deli because it stresses her out, cheese anyone?
the deli demon possesses her when she grabs a ticket
she is angry at the fact that there are other people in the store that want to buy things and that little princess has to wait in line for a few minutes, boo fucking hoo
she likes sketchy deli meat, shocker
bitches on about some shitty story from shit that never happened land
sniffs the bread and creams her panties
shhs again, references the Farms (it is so obvious she reads here)
she shhs because she is weird not because the feeders like it, because feeders only like watching big girls eat, right?
"I dont really drink soda"
bought shortbread cookies "for Bibi"
her eyes are extremely shifty this video
going to uncle's bday party on the weekend
coughing fit after drinking cherry cola
she WILL eat cake tomorrow
curbed her craving for Subway
she is incredibly neurotic in this video, she is clearly still raging from the doc
*FIN*



One of my favourite mukbangs she has ever done. She looks disheveled, filled with rage, and her jaw popped more than usual!
Perhaps this is indicative of her biting down harder from being so angry?


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 15, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Holy shit. She looks _rough. _


Must be all the gravy

I wish I could go back in time to be the person I was before seeing Chantal take off and sniff her bra


----------



## DongMiguel (Nov 15, 2019)

Every time Chantal stuffs her face with chips, I can't help but think back to the video where she claimed she hardly ever ate potato chips.

"I don't eat chips very often...I actually don't."


----------



## GremlinKween (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Twinkie (Nov 15, 2019)

Is this really a sponsored video or was she just sent that product to review? If it's sponsored she would've e-signed something agreeing to keep the video up for X amount of time.

Not that I think she would delete this. She wants that Christmas coin and with content like this she's going to get it.

e: I'm dumb and assumed this was one of the sponsors she's bragging about. Serves me right for posting before watching

e2: archive




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Nov 15, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Is this really a sponsored video or was she just sent that product to review? If it's sponsored she would've e-signed something agreeing to keep the video up for X amount of time.
> 
> Not that I think she would delete this. She wants that Christmas coin and with content like this she's going to get it.


Shit after Wednesday there may be no Christmas for her unless the surgery is fake which of course it is.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 15, 2019)

DongMiguel said:


> Every time Chantal stuffs her face with chips, I can't help but think back to the video where she claimed she hardly ever ate potato chips.


I hadn't seen this compilation before.... the way she describes crisps as "organic"/"non-GMO"/"gluten free"/"natural" as though they're not still bad for you in ways far beyond their saltiness is something else.

Do you want to be hate-watched, Chantal, because this is how you get hate-watched.


----------



## Casket Base (Nov 15, 2019)

Christ in heaven, she's falling apart before our very eyes. Can't wait to watch the actual video.

Here's what I could make of Toad's bingo card. Other than font and some punctuation, I kept it as close to the source material as possible. I, of course, don't care about so-called "fatshaming" and whatnot.




And a blank for my darling kiwis:


Spoiler: SAVING SOME SPACE


----------



## chesticle_udders (Nov 15, 2019)

She is *so* weird in this video, but in a non-genuine kind of way. It's so unsettling...


----------



## Maw (Nov 15, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> *FRESH DELI TURKEY AND CHEESE SANDWICH WITH CHIPS MUKBANG!*


The fake shh is even worse this video. Its at 3:35 Incase anyone wants to see. I bet she edited out the real one.


----------



## ️ronic (Nov 15, 2019)

Who's willing to bet that she chose something "healthy" for this video just to stick it to the haters?

"Looka at me, I'm eating a deli sandwich and _NOT _drinking a bowl of gravy! Take that Toad!"


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Nov 15, 2019)

️ronic said:


> Who's willing to bet that she chose something "healthy" for this video just to stick it to the haters?
> 
> "Looka at me, I'm eating a deli sandwich and not drinking a bowl of gravy! Take that Toad!"


Good for her, and so she should eat healthy, but didn't she post the garbage she ate for breakfast, and skip mentioning second breakfast, and lunch?


----------



## ️ronic (Nov 15, 2019)

Flobby Slobby said:


> Good for her, and so she should eat healthy, but didn't she post the garbage she ate for breakfast, and skip mentioning second breakfast, and lunch?


Doesn't matter, ate sandwich on camera. All the haters can back off with their lies.


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Nov 15, 2019)

️ronic said:


> Doesn't matter, ate sandwich on camera. All the haters can back off with their lies.


She ate that while waiting for her "real" food to be delivered.


----------



## AngelBitch (Nov 15, 2019)

It's a bummer she does this fake shhh now instead of the real thing. it was so creepy and bizarre that it was actually one of the few mildly entertaining things about her videos. now it's just dumb. she ruins everything.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Nov 15, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> *FRESH DELI TURKEY AND CHEESE SANDWICH WITH CHIPS MUKBANG!*



Gee Chantal, thanks so much for brushing your hair for the video. Lord, she looks like she was dragged behind her car, not that she was the driver.
She now wants praise for eating a sandwich she made, as if no one ever packs a lunch for work or goes to a deli for sandwich meat regularly. Plus, it looked really dry.
We've seen sandwiches shes eaten from Subway & they are usually dripping with mayo or some kind of sauce, so I can't imagine this one was better.
But she played it up as if it was the best sandwich ever.

I don't see her ever losing weight. This is a woman consumed by food, even mediocre food.
I loved the rant about the deli department. It's a shame the store didn't close down just so she could shop in peace. She hates grocery shopping. Of course she does. Buying groceries means having to cook or assemble your meals -not sticking your arm out the car window at the drive-thru. That is what Chantal loves, having someone else make her food & just hand it to her.
I don't see her being satisfied with that sandwich or the shortbread cookies Bibi will never see. Once she mentioned Subway, it's the Rolo's escapade all over again. She won't be able to sleep & will go out & get a Subway sandwich sometime tonight. She has zero self control, so look out Subway -Chantal is coming. 

Countdown to (fake) surgery: 5 days


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Nov 15, 2019)

I am dead! The only thing wrong is that you can see the ears. Thank you Tired Zombie. https://twitter.com/ZombieofaNambie


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 15, 2019)

Flobby Slobby said:


> I am dead! The only thing wrong is that you can see the ears. Thank you Tired Zombie. https://twitter.com/ZombieofaNambie
> View attachment 1011705


This is good. But she's not ginormous enough.


----------



## ️ronic (Nov 15, 2019)

Flobby Slobby said:


> I am dead! The only thing wrong is that you can see the ears. Thank you Tired Zombie. https://twitter.com/ZombieofaNambie
> View attachment 1011705


No gravy seeping from the bra? I'm disappointed.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 15, 2019)

I personally cannot see any weight gain, ya bunch of haydurrs!


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Nov 15, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 1011718
> 
> I personally cannot see any weight gain, ya bunch of haydurrs!


Yeah if you look closely the second sandwich looks smaller. Oh, you mean Chantal?


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Nov 15, 2019)

Are we sure her father is Canadian and not from Tatooine?


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Viridian (Nov 15, 2019)

Cuntal is deep in her "the haydurs don't bother me!" playacting. She always goes through these phases before she chimps out and deletes shit/fakes another ER visit/starts another diet. Since she just came off a chimpout and she has her fake surgery fake scheduled for Wednesday, I'm guessing it's going to be a fake ER visit to try to take the heat off herself and drum up some sympathy for the gross sow, while simultaneously giving her an excuse for the fake surgery never happening..


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Nov 15, 2019)

She takes off her bra and sniffs it. She has also admitted to digging in her crotch and sniffing it. She loves the smell of her own farts. 

Just imagine the other things she enjoys the smell of. The possibilities are endless. I wouldn't be surprised if she not only doesn't mind, but actually enjoys the smell of her constant diarrhea that she loves to talk about.  

Is there a psychiatric/medical term for this? I'm being serious.


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Nov 15, 2019)

Flobby Slobby


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Nov 15, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> She takes off her bra and sniffs it. She has also admitted to digging in her crotch and sniffing it. She loves the smell of her own farts.
> 
> Just imagine the other things she enjoys the smell of. The possibilities are endless. I wouldn't be surprised if she not only doesn't mind, but actually enjoys the smell of her constant diarrhea that she loves to talk about.
> 
> Is there a psychiatric/medical term for this? I'm being serious.


I believe it is called coprophilia (spelling?). This reminds me of South Park when Kyle gets introduced to Mr. Hankey, then gets institutionalized for being a clinically depressed "fecalfeliac". (pretty sure that last term is made up).


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 15, 2019)

Well guys, if she dies on fake surgery day, she at least went out with a bang with this chimp out.
but I hope she doesn't die because she entertains me greatly <3


----------



## Who Now (Nov 15, 2019)

I was never really on the "She's not having surgery" mindset, but now I'm not so sure. She really hasn't mentioned it and is acting so bizarre. Though entertaining, this last muk bang is really disturbing. Seething anger, sarcasm, seems deranged and ready to snap. And its so weird that she doubles down about the gravy.  
Just like DSP and ALR, if they would just laugh WITH people about this stuff, but their egos just can't.

I love how she knew before she even got home that she was going to do that little bra show. She thinks she is so clever, but girls got over doing that little trick in middle school. 




Reverend said:


> If a 2 hour documentary would be made about me I would watch it, be horrified/proud of certain areas, and then take the criticism and praise and spend some time to contemplate: "Is that really me?" "Is that my life?" "Is that what I want to be?"



What Foody Booty considers "self reflection" is being in her bed, watching haydur videos and contemplating why people are so mean to her. It never occurs to her it might be something within her. Narcissists just can't go there.



89elbees said:


> Wow. The average farmer got off work, ran a couple errands, and made dinner through an entire Chantal cycle yesterday.



And some people completely slept through it. lol


----------



## Ellana (Nov 15, 2019)

Faketell is still in action ... for the time being




*OUR TRIP, WHAT'S IN MY FRIDGE?* Archive




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Sex talk warning. Sex advice. Claims to have a bubble butt. Bubblebutt my ass... errr....


----------



## DongMiguel (Nov 16, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Sex talk warning. Sex advice. Claims to have a bubble butt. Bubblebutt my ass... errr....


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Nov 16, 2019)

DongMiguel said:


> View attachment 1011844


It bothers me greatly that I'm genuinely not sure, based solely on that image, if she shit/pissed herself or just sat down on something wet.


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Nov 16, 2019)

Kamov Ka-52 said:


> It bothers me greatly that I'm genuinely not sure, based solely on that image, if she shit/pissed herself or just sat down on something wet.


Does it really matter anymore? She's just gross and oblivious to herself.


----------



## chantalisfat (Nov 16, 2019)

So are mukbangs considered advertiser friendly? Surely Chantal's particular brand of content - talking about shit while binging on fast food at 450 pounds - is controversial and not advertiser friendly, right?

(It's sixcarbchiligorl btw. Lost my pw.)


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 16, 2019)

Smelling her bra is gross and all, but I wouldn’t put it past her to go full psycho and sniff her panties on camera

She’s like a female version of Nikocado


----------



## smoohead (Nov 16, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Don't most borderlines self-harm (and I mean real self injury, not muh binge eateen) and many also have legitimate suicide attempts?
> 
> Also contra borderlines, Chantal has had stable relationships for most of her adult life, even if they're shitty ones. She was with Peetz for seven years and has been with Bibi for... don't remember but it's been several years.
> 
> I think if she's cluster B, she's likely NPD or even ASPD.


Well I believe the self harm in her case is the eating. Maybe it's a stretch, but self harm doesn't have to mean cutting, etc.



Queen of Moderation said:


> I believe it is called coprophilia (spelling?).



Coprophilia implies sexual arousal and sexual pleasure from feces, not just mundane enjoyment. But who knows... maybe she does that in the bedroom   Would that be so surprising?


----------



## dismissfrogs (Nov 16, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Claims to have a bubble butt. Bubblebutt my ass... errr....



Bubblegut, more like.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 16, 2019)

May god have mercy on Canada if she gets permanently demonetized on youtube. The chimp out would be nuclear.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Nov 16, 2019)

DongMiguel said:


> View attachment 1011844


This doesn’t even look like a real arse. It looks like someone sculpted a very large woman, but then the clay got pressed up against something accidentally and the back end of it got all flattened out in an odd way.

or it looks like someone carved a weird bottom into a flat slab of foam, lopped off one corner and shoved it down her clothes.


----------



## Beluga (Nov 16, 2019)

That sandwich didn't look too bad, but who the fuck eats a huge ass sandwich and needs to have a side of BBQ crisps?!

I don't believe for a second she only ate that, I'm pretty sure the entire McDonald's menu was on the way while she was filming it.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 16, 2019)

AbraCadaver said:


> This doesn’t even look like a real arse. It looks like someone sculpted a very large woman, but then the clay got pressed up against something accidentally and the back end of it got all flattened out in an odd way.
> 
> or it looks like someone carved a weird bottom into a flat slab of foam, lopped off one corner and shoved it down her clothes.



Leggings and obese people just don’t mix. I’m always amazed how many morbidly obese people choose the worst clothes for their body type. Anything that’s slim fit, skinny fit, or god-forbid skin-tight should be an obvious no no. Those clothes are designed to accentuate the natural shape of the body, which obviously works amazingly well when the person is fit or skinny. Not quite so well when the person is covered in weirdly shaped lumps of fat. They get squeezed by the fabric and distort it into a chaos of shapeless mountains and valleys of lard.


----------



## PatTraverse (Nov 16, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> May god have mercy on Canada if she gets permanently demonetized on youtube. The chimp out would be nuclear.


I agree with Toad over the fact that she will eventually be demonetized wether caused by a change in Youtube's policy or her channel getting shut down for abusing DMCA takedowns. It is an inevitability and the question is not *if* but *when*.

That is of course conditional that she does not die first.


----------



## Haesindang Park (Nov 16, 2019)

chantalisfat said:


> View attachment 1011896
> 
> So are mukbangs considered advertiser friendly? Surely Chantal's particular brand of content - talking about shit while binging on fast food at 450 pounds - is controversial and not advertiser friendly, right?
> 
> (It's sixcarbchiligorl btw. Lost my pw.)



Fat mukbangers do not earn a viable amount of advertising revenue. Most food and snack companies do not want their ads associated with fat fucks since they already have to deal with enough regulations as it is to keep their calorie count as low as possible. Second, YouTube is doing everything they can to clean up their tarnished reputation as it is while working with other businesses that seeks to use them to advertise themselves. YouTube wants to be seen as a place for fun and exciting content than gross content like fat mukbangers. Most of the targeted audience of YouTube are teens and young adults. Last thing YouTube wants to deal with is a pile of parental complaints about their content. Remember, YouTube can be seen on TV these days at the touch of a remote. Nobody wants to see some mukbanging fat bitch blow up on TV devouring gross amounts of food.


----------



## Meygen (Nov 16, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> The video begins with her taking her bra off under her shirt and SNIFFING IT deeply like she's huffing a fart


I guess when you're lacking in looks, personality and half decent content, you have to resort to disgusting piggish behaviour for shock factor views


----------



## Testostrogen (Nov 16, 2019)

AngelBitch said:


> It's a bummer she does this fake shhh now instead of the real thing. it was so creepy and bizarre that it was actually one of the few mildly entertaining things about her videos. now it's just dumb. she ruins everything.


Why is she so weird about her tics, too? She keeps pretending it's intentional even though the real tic she does is obviously not and anyone with two eyes can see that. She willingly shares everything else in her life like shitting herself and whoring for cheeseburgers but I guess the origin of SHH I SAID SHH HEE HEE is really just too shameful for our gorl to share. Or is it more likely her little piglet brain doesn't even realize what brought it on?


----------



## clusterfuckk (Nov 16, 2019)

Kamov Ka-52 said:


> It bothers me greatly that I'm genuinely not sure, based solely on that image, if she shit/pissed herself or just sat down on something wet.


I’m in the ‘swamp ass’ boat. Sitting in your ass with hundreds of pounds of weight, + plush car seats = swamp ass


----------



## smallmilk (Nov 16, 2019)

I'm not really well versed in Chantal's shenanigans, I just got inspired
I couldn't be bothered to keep the paper nice and straight


----------



## fatfuck (Nov 16, 2019)

Personally I really hope they do demonetize these dumb mukbangs. Much like how everything is ruined today because people don't get the real meaning behind them, so have fatties ruined mukbangs. It would be fun watching her realize she's worthless. She'd try to rebrand and fail because she's nothing but a lazy slob. 

I'm struggling to think what she hasn't tried yet because she tried stories, make ups, fitness, nature walks (sorry, parking lot or park walks), dumpster diving, cooking, product reviewing, clothing hauls. She failed at everything and did them as long as you'd expect her. She's (successful) at mukbangs because they require zero effort and because people find her repulsive.

Her only options would be to either find a real life job (yeah right) or feeder porn. She'd probably make far more from feeder shit than she ever made from YT, plus she'll finally be able to drop the pretense of trying to get healthy.


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 16, 2019)

chantalisfat said:


> View attachment 1011896
> 
> So are mukbangs considered advertiser friendly? Surely Chantal's particular brand of content - talking about shit while binging on fast food at 450 pounds - is controversial and not advertiser friendly, right?
> 
> (It's sixcarbchiligorl btw. Lost my pw.)



Where did you get this screenshot did Chantal write it? Doesn't sound like her

e: I do not want her to get demonetized btw. If that happens she'll go away. How can we laugh at her if she goes away?


----------



## literally low-key (Nov 16, 2019)

She bites into those chips like she's a rabid dog. I will never watch her eat chips again.


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 16, 2019)

Testostrogen said:


> Why is she so weird about her tics, too? She keeps pretending it's intentional even though the real tic she does is obviously not and anyone with two eyes can see that. She willingly shares everything else in her life like shitting herself and whoring for cheeseburgers but I guess the origin of SHH I SAID SHH HEE HEE is really just too shameful for our gorl to share. Or is it more likely her little piglet brain doesn't even realize what brought it on?



Gotta wonder what SHE considers too shameful


----------



## He Who Points And Laughs (Nov 16, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> Gotta wonder what SHE considers too shameful


She has no issues oversharing about shitting her self while puking in another person's house after a failed threesome, nor just casually talking about getting drilled by a homeless guy in a park.   I'm still amazed anyone can get an erection looking at her.

There is no way to trick a camera into making her look good.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Nov 16, 2019)

Casket Base said:


> Christ in heaven, she's falling apart before our very eyes. Can't wait to watch the actual video.
> 
> Here's what I could make of Toad's bingo card. Other than font and some punctuation, I kept it as close to the source material as possible. I, of course, don't care about so-called "fatshaming" and whatnot.
> View attachment 1011645
> ...



I'd add in a "ya know?" and a "Honestly?!"


----------



## simulated goat (Nov 16, 2019)

THOTto said:


> Another good example is body modification. Piercings and tattoos* aren’t considered self harm on average, when they release the same endorphins as cutting or whatever.
> 
> *usually at least. Some of the blackout stuff can be, along with BDD, blah blah.


I have gotten roasted for it before, but I think anything done to oneself with the (perhaps subconscious) effect of alienating themselves from friendship and affection in order to reinforce a negative image ('victim') is 'self harm'. Like not all body mods or hairdyes are self harm, but shitty ones that look bad and are not cared for are. Fat is another way of keeping people at arm's length to continue stewing in misery. I absolutely think Chantal is self harming. But do I care? In her case, not so much.


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 16, 2019)

simulated goat said:


> I have gotten roasted for it before, but I think anything done to oneself with the (perhaps subconscious) effect of alienating themselves from friendship and affection in order to reinforce a negative image ('victim') is 'self harm'. Like not all body mods or hairdyes are self harm, but shitty ones that look bad and are not cared for are. Fat is another way of keeping people at arm's length to continue stewing in misery. I absolutely think Chantal is self harming. But do I care? In her case, not so much.



That's an extremely broad definition of self-harm. I don't know why people have to insist that's "self harm". Every cow on kiwi farms is "self harming" by your logic.

Why can't you just call this behavior what it used to be called: self destructive, self sabotaging, counterproductive, etc? Self harm is a specific thing. The National Alliance on Mental Illness and almost all other reputable sources define self harm as _intentionally_ causing _injury_ to oneself.


----------



## Koresh (Nov 16, 2019)

Shitty coping mechanisms and shitty defense mechanisms do not equal self harm. Chopping all your hair off or getting a shit tattoo or picking up all your shit and moving across the nation and leaving all your friends and support because your spouse left you or because your life took a bad term is shitty coping, not self harm. Drugs and food is shitty coping. Cutting yourself or starving yourself for a week after something bad happens is self harm.

Does any of that apply to Chantal? Yes, to an extent, I'm sure she's shittily coping for her shit childhood. But she's also just an awful beast of a person and imo, her being a shit person who can't delay gratification influences her dumbassery and gluttony more than any childhood trauma.


----------



## wheelpower (Nov 16, 2019)

Lmao she actually set herself as a public figure on instagram


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 16, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> Lmao she actually set herself as a public figure on instagram
> 
> View attachment 1012276



She’s a public sideshow act more like


----------



## Lame Entropy (Nov 16, 2019)

I wonder if she would resort to cam-whoring if youtube ever decides to crack down on mukbangs. She's certainly shameless enough, she has somewhat limited mobility, at most a high school education, no skills with practical application, and a gap in her work history that she's better off not explaining. 
She's dug herself into a hole, it's no wonder she's so manic.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 16, 2019)

Someone in the Luna Slater said the biggest armature porn clip sale site around has a section for videos of people eating. She could probably make money if she just leaned to shut up and not talk about her pathetic life while she stuffed her fat face.


----------



## Who Now (Nov 16, 2019)

Just like ALR calling herself a Public Figure means she has even less grounds for saying someone is bullying her.  Opinions, criticism, showing someone's likeness (pictures), parody, and imitation are even MORE okay when someone is considered a public figure and not just an average citizen.  She is so stupid


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Nov 16, 2019)

wheelpower said:


>



She loves fashion.


Spoiler


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 16, 2019)

Did she add that "followed by raritycat" herself or is that a thing instagram does? yikes


----------



## simulated goat (Nov 16, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> That's an extremely broad definition of self-harm. I don't know why people have to insist that's "self harm". Every cow on kiwi farms is "self harming" by your logic.
> 
> Why can't you just call this behavior what it used to be called: self destructive, self sabotaging, counterproductive, etc? Self harm is a specific thing. The National Alliance on Mental Illness and almost all other reputable sources define self harm as _intentionally_ causing _injury_ to oneself.


Fair 'nuf.


----------



## Angry New Ager (Nov 16, 2019)

chantalisfat said:


> View attachment 1011896
> 
> So are mukbangs considered advertiser friendly? Surely Chantal's particular brand of content - talking about shit while binging on fast food at 450 pounds - is controversial and not advertiser friendly, right?
> 
> (It's sixcarbchiligorl btw. Lost my pw.)


Mukbangs could be advertiser-friendly, but not in the way Chantal does them. A human-sized person with decent manners, eating a reasonable quantity of food while discussing it, engaging with their followers, and including other topics of conversation that are actually interesting without being too controversial, wouldn't be a bad thing, and I could see advertisers being okay with that.

But the way Chantal (and other deathpigs) do mukbangs? Fuck no. Nobody would want their products associated with these disgusting sows. And who watches them? Feeders, hatewatchers, and a few sad, fat, middle-aged women. What do you even market to that kind of audience?


Captain Ahab said:


> Leggings and obese people just don’t mix. I’m always amazed how many morbidly obese people choose the worst clothes for their body type. Anything that’s slim fit, skinny fit, or god-forbid skin-tight should be an obvious no no. Those clothes are designed to accentuate the natural shape of the body, which obviously works amazingly well when the person is fit or skinny. Not quite so well when the person is covered in weirdly shaped lumps of fat. They get squeezed by the fabric and distort it into a chaos of shapeless mountains and valleys of lard.


Fatties don't wear leggings because they're in any way flattering; they do so because they're cheap, easily available even in the biggest sizes, and require zero effort. They also wear leggings to prevent chafing (the dreaded "chub rub"), and because there isn't any extra fabric to bunch up in their own creases and folds.

Leggings also don't add any further bulk, and can help give an illusion that one's cottage-cheesey thighs are smoother than they are, which, somehow, still seems to matter to women who have eaten their way far past 200 lbs and show no signs of stopping. Vanity still crops up in strange, illogical ways, even among women who are actively killing themselves, and even when the efforts made are utterly futile. Humans are weird like that.


----------



## krazy orange cat (Nov 16, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Did she add that "followed by raritycat" herself or is that a thing instagram does? yikes


Instagram will add that if someone you follow is following the person.


----------



## wheelpower (Nov 16, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Did she add that "followed by raritycat" herself or is that a thing instagram does? yikes



Nah that was added by instagram because I follow hamber too


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Nov 16, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> Nah that was added by instagram because I follow hamber too


It's nice to know that Instagram's algorithm can distinguish between two similar, pathetic, fat fucks.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 16, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> She loves fashion.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Well she does love fashion... she’s just too obese to fit in anything remotely fashionable.

You know... Amberlynn has way prettier clothes (that look horrible on her because of her deformed body) than Chantal and she’s bigger than her. Why doesn’t Chantal hit Torrid more often and get better clothes. Oh right, that would require some effort and not spending everything on food


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 16, 2019)

Re. mukbangs and Youtube, they took the same hit other channels did during the adpocalypse, and clearly got lumped into the bad side of content in the algorithm - they don't really get promoted much in the system since 2017 unless you watch a lot of that content anyway, and they get lower-grade ads. Prior to that it was daylight robbery levels of money I would imagine.

I'm most curious how the algorithm distinguishes regular cooking channels from mukbang channels, as regular cooking channels also do eating content. I assume it has a way of detecting how proximate a channel is to internet drama/reaction channels and weighs them accordingly. It might even count them as both the same, but because people actually want to watch good cooking channels they don't need the promotion by YT, and the like/dislike ratio will speak for itself.


Rabbit Bones said:


> Someone in the Luna Slater said the biggest armature porn clip sale site around has a section for videos of people eating. She could probably make money if she just leaned to shut up and not talk about her pathetic life while she stuffed her fat face.


For those curious (VERY NSFW, link spoilered in case you didn't read this before clicking), one of Chantal's very few career options:


Spoiler



Link.


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Nov 16, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> Well she does love fashion... she’s just too obese to fit in anything remotely fashionable.
> 
> You know... Amberlynn has way prettier clothes (that look horrible on her because of her deformed body) than Chantal and she’s bigger than her. Why doesn’t Chantal hit Torrid more often and get better clothes. Oh right, that would require some effort and not spending everything on food


She's not as rich as ALR. She could try hitting up the dumpsters in Kentucky.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 16, 2019)

Flobby Slobby said:


> She's not as rich as ALR. She could try hitting up the dumpsters in Kentucky.



I know she doesn’t have money but she can make her grandma pay for it... she’s already paying for everything else


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Nov 16, 2019)

Kamov Ka-52 said:


> It bothers me greatly that I'm genuinely not sure, based solely on that image, if she shit/pissed herself or just sat down on something wet.


If you watch the video she finds a shoe bench that looks like it was already sat it. The pattern on her disgusting ass matches. Yes, she sat on dumpster shit. Too winded probably.



JadeyL said:


> I know she doesn’t have money but she can make her grandma pay for it... she’s already paying for everything else


Chantal should pay her grandma for all the regret she must have for producing her mother.


----------



## cromit (Nov 16, 2019)

Late as hell for a reaction on the Toad McKinley documentary, but besides the few factual inaccuracies and the rushed feel of the content at the end, it was actually very good entertainment in the rubbernecking-a-trainwreck genre. I imagine it’s hardest for Chantal to argue with her own words and her own timeline of videos, so this might incense her more than the average reaction channel.

Marking December 10 on my calendar (assuming she lives that long) to watch her meltdown when she gets fully demonetized. Any speculation that her channel might be deleted before then for abusing the flagging system is too optimistic.


----------



## Concerned Vagino-American (Nov 16, 2019)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> That potato pan looks dirty, like she only washed the inside of it and left the outside dirty with old grease.View attachment 1010469



In Bibi's home country, that pan is considered so clean you could perform open heart surgery on it.


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 16, 2019)

A comment on chinnys latest mukbang, she attracts some real powerlevelling weirdos just like amber.


----------



## Who Now (Nov 16, 2019)

Angry New Ager said:


> Mukbangs could be advertiser-friendly, but not in the way Chantal does them.



There are a few muk bang channels that are good like Mommy Tang, but most realize they make more money eating ridiculous amounts of trash food.. So the ones that eat normal amounts of good food don't get the views.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 16, 2019)

She’s still out here being a total cunt in her comment section. If her YouTube isn’t about views why is she always throwing a hissy fit about Zachary Michael, Charlie Gold, etc getting more views than her? Lol


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Nov 16, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 1012394
> A comment on chinnys latest mukbang, she attracts some real powerlevelling weirdos just like amber.


Misery loves company. That's all her "fans" are. Simple!


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Nov 16, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 1012394
> A comment on chinnys latest mukbang, she attracts some real powerlevelling weirdos just like amber.



She "almost died" at 5'2" and 111 pounds?

 That's a bit dramatic. That is a BMI of 20.3. Totally within normal range. But I'm glad to see that Chantal is doing at least some good curing people's anorexia. Lol


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 16, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 1012394
> A comment on chinnys latest mukbang, she attracts some real powerlevelling weirdos just like amber.


What a pussy. Ashley Issacs has been like 70 pounds for years and is doing just fine. (Kinda.)


----------



## GinnyPotter (Nov 16, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 1012394
> A comment on chinnys latest mukbang, she attracts some real powerlevelling weirdos just like amber.



What the hell kind of life do you have if you have children that depend on you yet, a fat crazy person who eats on camera makes you feel less alone and better about yourself? 

My God, that is just a whole new level of pathetic. 

You have children but you don't have time to eat? That's just ridiculous. If you can't take care of yourself, you shouldn't have children.


----------



## krazy orange cat (Nov 16, 2019)

Chantal, just go sign up on feabie.com and embrace your only talent, which is eating like a glutton.


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Nov 16, 2019)

krazy orange cat said:


> Chantal, just go sign up on feabie.com and embrace your only talent, which is eating like a glutton.


She can't even do that right.


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Nov 16, 2019)

Seriously? I hate this bitch so bear with me. How can she afford this? Does she not pay attention to her cats? Are her cats boring? I have a cat and could write a diary daily. Isn't her schtick telling stories, albeit boring ones? Here's a story; Here lies Sam, wearing his Nikes that are probably valuable now, after taking a suicide concoction for living with me for way too long, and not being appreciated for beezing.


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 16, 2019)

Flobby Slobby said:


> View attachment 1012468
> Seriously? I hate this bitch so bear with me. How can she afford this? Does she not pay attention to her cats? Are her cats boring? I have a cat and could write a diary daily. Isn't her schtick telling stories, albeit boring ones? Here's a story; Here lies Sam, wearing his Nikes that are probably valuable now, after taking a suicide concoction for living with me for way too long, and not being appreciated for beezing.







Yes cats are cute, but yours sit there looking like they wanna claw your eyes out chantal.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 16, 2019)

Flobby Slobby said:


> View attachment 1012468
> Seriously? I hate this bitch so bear with me. How can she afford this? Does she not pay attention to her cats? Are her cats boring? I have a cat and could write a diary daily. Isn't her schtick telling stories, albeit boring ones? Here's a story; Here lies Sam, wearing his Nikes that are probably valuable now, after taking a suicide concoction for living with me for way too long, and not being appreciated for beezing.


 How much does it cost? And why doesn't she do one for Bebejune, who is much older and has more history to write? It's dumb anyway, but damn!


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Nov 16, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 1012471
> 
> Yes cats are cute, but yours sit there looking like they wanna claw your eyes out chantal.


So is she quitting her cats? I'm confused.



Punkinsplice said:


> How much does it cost? And why doesn't she do one for Bebejune, who is much older and has more history to write? It's dumb anyway, but damn!


How the hell do I know? I don't need someone to write a story about my pet. It's like getting someone to write a story about my children. Can you imagine someone asking about her cats and her reply being, "I don't know, I haven't gotten the book yet."


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 16, 2019)

Flobby Slobby said:


> How the hell do I know? I don't need someone to write a story about my pet. It's like getting someone to write a story about my children. Can you imagine someone asking about her cats and her reply being, "I don't know, I haven't gotten the book yet."


Well, you did ask how she could afford it, so I assumed you had some idea. And also: lol, have a cup of gravy and settle down. You seem tense...


----------



## krazy orange cat (Nov 16, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> How much does it cost? And why doesn't she do one for Bebejune, who is much older and has more history to write? It's dumb anyway, but damn!



I went to their site and it's $24.99 for one pet.  They do offer the option of having a book done for two pets but it seems to be a cookie-cutter story about [insert pet name here] wants to be a star and goes to Hollywood.  

You're welcome.


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Nov 16, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> Well, you did ask how she could afford it, so I assumed you had some idea. And also: lol, have a cup of gravy and settle down. You seem tense...


I do love gravy. On a beef kick, actually. And that is a fair question.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 16, 2019)

krazy orange cat said:


> I went to their site and it's $24.99 for one pet.  They do offer the option of having a book done for two pets but it seems to be a cookie-cutter story about [insert pet name here] wants to be a star and goes to Hollywood.
> 
> You're welcome.


Thanks! Anyone with office suite software can make one using their own photos and art, then. If that service is really in demand, I need to change business ventures!


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Nov 16, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> Thanks! Anyone with office suite software can make one using their own photos and art, then. If that service is really in demand, I need to change business ventures!


You can always sell gravy as long as it's not punkinspliced. Yeah that was lame. I blame the vodka...for everything, and my ex... I would actually like a book of your dog talking shit about me.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 16, 2019)

OMG that is brilliant!


----------



## Ellana (Nov 16, 2019)

The comments are getting to her.




fml I read "lol" as "hee hee!"



Spoiler: loraine the feeder


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Nov 16, 2019)

Ellana said:


> The comments are getting to her.
> View attachment 1012552
> fml I read "lol" as "hee hee!"
> 
> ...


A bad day? Wasn't she just posting how cute her cats were & laughing? When did the bad day start -when she saw a pizza commercial on TV?
Her entire life is one long bad day. Imagine having to live in a 400+ pound fat suit because you love food more than life. Boy she sure gets a lot of use out of those food delivery apps.

Eat up Chantal, you surgery is only days away -you'll need your strength.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Nov 16, 2019)

Ellana said:


> The comments are getting to her.
> View attachment 1012552
> fml I read "lol" as "hee hee!"
> 
> ...


I’m having a bad day after acting all chipper in my comments section!

Guess all the fake “this is me, take it or leave it lol!” was just that. Fake. Also hey, why not sabotage your surgery further by stuffing yourself with bread, oils, grease and cheese? You had a bad day, fam. The surgeons will understand.


----------



## krazy orange cat (Nov 16, 2019)

AbraCadaver said:


> I’m having a bad day after acting all chipper in my comments section!



She must have found Toad's "Have a gravy" merch and discovered that the clothes don't go up to morbidly obese sizes.


----------



## neopetlivesmatter (Nov 16, 2019)

Under Nikocado's newest breakdown video. Guess she could be getting inspiration from him?


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 16, 2019)

neopetlivesmatter said:


> Under Nikocado's newest breakdown video. Guess she could be getting inspiration from him?
> 
> View attachment 1012614


What pain? All of nikocado’s stupid crying /break down videos are fake as fuck. Pure clickbait.


----------



## lisa_simpson (Nov 16, 2019)

Just watched that damned documentary and holy shit. I got to the point where he shows a clip of her explaining that there was a girl in the psych ward with her (while she was faking mental illness, no less) and this girl was dying of anorexia and had feeding tubes and her family was desperately trying to get her to eat by bringing her snacks and candy.

What does our lovely Chantal do? She effing asks this poor girl for her food and then starts accepting the food from her when she offers it to avoid eating. Can you imagine being that girls parents trying to get your daughter to eat so she'll live and finding out the suicide-faking cow in the bed next to her has been taking her food...


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 16, 2019)

neopetlivesmatter said:


> Under Nikocado's newest breakdown video. Guess she could be getting inspiration from him?
> 
> View attachment 1012614


She's kissing his ass like all the other land whales do, because they think he has clout.


----------



## NervousSideEye (Nov 16, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> She's kissing his ass like all the other land whales do, because they think he has clout.



As much as I hate to say it, Nik does have clout in the mukbang community. He's one of the largest channels (as far as English speaking ones go) and so many others kiss up to his fat ass. If Nik were to endorse or even collab with Chantal, which even he isn't stupid enough to do, I imagine she would probably see a sizable spike in views and maybe even subs.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 16, 2019)

Bitch, get off insta and post that pizza binge already!


----------



## PatTraverse (Nov 16, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 1012650
> Bitch, get off insta and post that pizza binge already!


Surprised she posted this on social media because she looks terrible. She has the skin complexion of a corpse and her expression legitimately makes her look like she has brain damage.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Nov 16, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 1012650
> Bitch, get off insta and post that pizza binge already!



It is hilarious how much she has to contort her face to make herself look human, even with the filters.  I mean, could anyone take an uglier facial expression and still think it a glamour shot?  She looks like a victim of botched plastic surgery.  But it is either this or those chins are gonna sag...


----------



## thejackal (Nov 16, 2019)

PatTraverse said:


> Surprised she posted this on social media because she looks terrible. She has the skin complexion of a corpse and her expression legitimately makes her look like she has brain damage.



who's she all dolled up for anyways?  fake lashes, whore red lipstick, foundation caked on...wait it's for the mukbang?


----------



## 89elbees (Nov 16, 2019)

May be a little unfair to drag innocent bystanders into this mess, but goddamn if that's not a classic fat girl selfie


----------



## Mr Foster (Nov 16, 2019)

thejackal said:


> who's she all dolled up for anyways?



The pizza pizza delivery guy.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Nov 16, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 1012650
> Bitch, get off insta and post that pizza binge already!



Interesting how she has lost about 3 chins overnight.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 16, 2019)

Mr Foster said:


> The pizza pizza delivery guy.



She's hoping for an extra dipping sauce no doubt.


----------



## SassyAndMorbidlyObese (Nov 16, 2019)

thejackal said:


> who's she all dolled up for anyways?  fake lashes, whore red lipstick, foundation caked on...wait it's for the mukbang?


Dolled up for her feeders


----------



## Ellana (Nov 16, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> Interesting how she has lost about 3 chins overnight.


Eehmm, Chintal has *4 chins.
Look closely. You can see Chin #3 is slowly increasing in size and will soon completely engulf Chin #2 and Chin #1. Chin #4 can still be concealed for now.
Is that dimpling or stubble on Chin #1?




Edit: Had my chins mixed up. Filters make Chin #2 blend with Chin #1.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Nov 16, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> She’s a public sideshow act more like



Man, if people who attended freak shows knew what the internet would provide in the future... for free, even.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Nov 16, 2019)

*PIZZA PIZZA AND JALAPENO POPPERS MUKBANG!*


----------



## Ellana (Nov 16, 2019)

Archive *PIZZA PIZZA AND JALAPENO POPPERS MUKBANG! *




Your browser is not able to display this video.



240p again because all others were over 100mb.
Winner to whoever called out her makeup for the delivery man


----------



## Princess Ariel (Nov 16, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 1012650
> Bitch, get off insta and post that pizza binge already!



She's getting to the point where taking washed-out, overly exposed photos no longer slims her face, the moonface effect is so severe , plus her eyes getting drowned in fat just makes her look like she has downs syndrome.


----------



## Testostrogen (Nov 16, 2019)

NervousSideEye said:


> If Nik were to endorse or even collab with Chantal


Would Chantal ever collab with anyone though? She can barely move as she is now. I guess it's possible if the other person decided to fly there to meet her. Hmm...


----------



## thejackal (Nov 16, 2019)

She's got plenty of new "fans".



Spoiler: fans


----------



## Painted Pig (Nov 16, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> *PIZZA PIZZA AND JALAPENO POPPERS MUKBANG!*


----------



## PatTraverse (Nov 16, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 1012738View attachment 1012740


I heard that dumpster juice really helps with dealing with the jalapeño heat.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Nov 17, 2019)

Well, she managed to put away _almost_ the entire deluxe large pizza and 98% of the poppers, plus gobs of dip.

We get _two_ faked shhhs today; I know she thinks she has reclaimed it (in much the same way as "queer" was reclaimed, depriving it of any value as an insult), but ya can't reclaim bizarro, disturbing, creepy tics.

We get some kind of story about a Canuck Frenchman with purple balls, with shitting and farting involved.

We get Chantal so happy that Bibi's sister is gone that she (repeatedly) fantasizes about walking around her apartment naked.  If you ever visit her, do_ not _touch the furniture.

Here is the story about what has become of Bibi's sister, in its entirety: "and Bibi's sister...", She gets distracted by a massive bite of food and never finishes the thought.  There is an edit there too.

Surgery in 81 more hours, yet she acts like a woman who has no such plans at all.  No packing video this week, even,  Too bad, because the last one was a hoot.


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 17, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 1012738View attachment 1012740



what am i looking at gorls?


----------



## Mr Foster (Nov 17, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Archive *PIZZA PIZZA AND JALAPENO POPPERS MUKBANG! *
> View attachment 1012722
> 240p again because all others were over 100mb.
> Winner to whoever called out her makeup for the delivery man





Holy shit, it ACTUALLY was for the pizza pizza deliveryman!


----------



## thejackal (Nov 17, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Well, she managed to put away _almost_ the entire deluxe large pizza and 98% of the poppers, plus gobs of dip.
> 
> We get _two_ faked shhhs today; I know she thinks she has reclaimed it (in much the same way as "queer" was reclaimed, depriving it of any value as an insult), but ya can't reclaim bizarro, disturbing, creepy tics.
> 
> ...



her heart wasn't even in the eating tonight and she is now faking her "IS HE HAVING A LAUGH" moments.  sad.  little fat girl who sold her soul, chubby little loser...


----------



## Dutch Courage (Nov 17, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> what am i looking at gorls?



A filthy dumpster jug.


----------



## SassyAndMorbidlyObese (Nov 17, 2019)

Mr Foster said:


> Holy shit, it ACTUALLY was for the pizza pizza deliveryman!


Silly me...yea, gotta show the pizza man how hot you are


----------



## chantalisfat (Nov 17, 2019)

It's Aziz, guys. Not just any delivery man.

Um, holy shit. She just nonchalantly admits to breaking into this man's house and hiding for god knows how long to "surprise him". Continues to hide while he takes a shower ... What the fuck? She literally hid in his room and watched him without his knowledge until he left. I absolutely love that she heard him shit-talking her and calling her fat. Priceless. She's also admitted to literally stalking several boys in the past - for months, and up to the point where she'd knock on their door, stare in their windows, and watch them in their yard/garage from across the street - to the point where their father confronted her and said he'd go to the cops. Good thing she binged her way to immobility. She's a fucking creep.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Nov 17, 2019)

The way she was talkin' today about feeling so free with the cloud of Bibi's sister gone, she may well meet the delivery guy naked one day...

Also, I notice with the sister gone, now she is back at her old table.  We may never see her 'professional' set again...


----------



## GinnyPotter (Nov 17, 2019)

thejackal said:


> She's got plenty of new "fans".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"The Canadian Snowhite"? 

"I do your shhh thing now too. My husband thinks I'm nuts." (Spoiler alert, you clearly are.) 

Who are these people? 

If I'm gonna peg her for a seven dwarf character, I'd say she's more like Dopey but even that's too much credit to her. At least Dopey had a job and was useful for something.


----------



## Raven (Nov 17, 2019)

I watched her latest sandwich video for some ungodly reason and can't get over the degree of emptiness exuding from this Jabba creature, it's honestly remarkable


----------



## cromit (Nov 17, 2019)

So... she can flash her already flabby breasts as an underage teen at an old vegetative man (for a literal Klondike bar), B&E and peep on a strange man, and get “fuck me” eyes and pregnancy proposals in the grocery store, but heaven forfend some man flashes a penis at her or she regrets some of her bad sexual decisions, THAT’S sexual assault!

Must be nice living in a fantasy world where the calories are made up and the facts don’t matter.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Nov 17, 2019)

We all wondered what would happen when she ran out of disgusting shit and sex stories (even if half of them were made up).

I don't think any of us imagined she'd begin confessing to actual crimes. And increasingly serious ones, at that.

I'm really starting to think my psychopath theory has legs.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Nov 17, 2019)

thejackal said:


> She's got plenty of new "fans".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if there is a real god, these will be trolls


----------



## Turd Blossom (Nov 17, 2019)

Jfc. Now that she's cultivated this supportive audience of feeders and fellow fatties, our Queen of Poutine is really feeling her oats. 

This one was a showcase of Chantal at her worst. All dolled up,  tee-heeing, fake-SHHH's in an attempt to be super qUiRkY and exaggerated disgusting trough noises as she tells another story about a past "lover" that ofc involves shit for no apparent reason. 

Even if this story was _partway_ real, which I doubt (in no universe can I imagine this 400lb heavy-breathing oaf being able to "hide" discreetly behind anyone's dresser unnoticed), it is absolutely ridiculous. I'm certain she thought this fanciful tale would make her sound a bit offbeat yet _super relatable_, but as usual she comes off as a complete creep. Ffs if we are to believe this story, she hid in this poor dude's apartment and _spied on him _while he pooped and showered. 

She gives us details about the smell of his poop, then our body-pos queen makes fun of his balls before laughing about how bad his shower-singing was, him waving his junk around in the mirror and telling us he put "5 bottles" of cologne on. 

Lest we feel too sorry for this guy, she makes sure to inform us that she somehow managed to overhear him through the window _fat-shaming _her out of the blue, so apparently _he deserved it_, guys. 

It shouldn't surprise me at this point, but it's pretty astounding how she's not only  somehow able to weave shit into nearly every story, but she always manages to make herself sound like a giant asshole. Chantal's the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## JustSomeRando (Nov 17, 2019)

Wow so much simmering anger in this video. This just another glimpse at creepy, stalkerish, rapey Chantal. What's the bet the next lover story is "My Roofied Lover"


----------



## Meygen (Nov 17, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 1012738View attachment 1012740


The obvious repressed anger in this video gave me a hearty chuckle


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 17, 2019)

She’s always laughing at or ridiculing men because it’s her way of payback for the guys who teased her and bullied her growing up as a fat chick. She brags about flashing, stalking and sexually harassing men because it’s likely she has a really biased view towards guys because of how she was treated and ignored by them as the “fat friend” as a younger girl. I wouldn’t go as far as to say she hates men because of it but she definitely feels like they’re here to serve her and she forces herself in their faces.

She’s the same with girls too, because she probably didn’t get the same attention as them growing up and she was jealous NOW she makes them out to be the uglier ones or the less popular ones to make herself feel better. The female friends ive seen her have are always either slightly overweight or not that pretty because she feels like the pretty friend now. She’s doing all of it to make herself feel better and it shows during these fake ass story times.

Ok I’m done masquerading as a psychiatrist now , back to you fellow kiwis.


----------



## Viridian (Nov 17, 2019)

Let's have another Cuntal compare and contrast! Instagram vs. Reality!








I thought at first it was just her weird expression in the Instagram pic that made her lipstick look so crooked/uneven, but nope, she really did her lips like that.


----------



## solidus (Nov 17, 2019)

Viridian said:


> Let's have another Cuntal compare and contrast! Instagram vs. Reality!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good grief, that third photo makes her looks like the stay puft marshmallow man.

For someone who thinks she’s a makeup expert, she makes some terrible and basic errors. And I know I’m getting all mean girls here, but I’ll never get over how ridiculous her eyebrows are.

She’s the kind of person that if you saw her walking down the street you would cross to the other side...


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Nov 17, 2019)

solidus said:


> She’s the kind of person that if you saw her walking down the street you would cross to the other side...


Well yeah, you'd kinda have to given that she'd be taking up the whole sidewalk.


----------



## Who Now (Nov 17, 2019)

Viridian said:


> I thought at first it was just her weird expression in the Instagram pic that made her lipstick look so crooked/uneven, but nope, she really did her lips like that.



I thought I was just seeing it wrong. For being Miss I'm an expert make up influencer, you would think she would use liner or at least check it in a mirror.


----------



## Not me (Nov 17, 2019)

Viridian said:


> Let's have another Cuntal compare and contrast! Instagram vs. Reality!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All I can see:


----------



## AbraCadaver (Nov 17, 2019)

That scalp soot is making her look like she has a bad lace-front on.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Nov 17, 2019)

So, a few things. First, that kitchen is filthy. I’d have an anxiety attack just walking into it. Imagine Bibi and his sister having to live in that squalor. I know for a fact that Bibi does the cleaning around there so I’m sure he saw that and gave an almighty fuck this.

Second, imagine gender roles reversed in her totally true story. A man would be locked up lickety split. Breaking in my house, hiding and watching me shower with the intent to fuck me? GTFOH.

Third, who the fuck gets prettied up for the pizza man? There’s nothing to pretty up, Chantal. You can’t pretty up 400 elbees. He’s never going to fuck you, believe that.

Well, boys, she’s gone round the bend. Every time I think she’s there she just goes further. She’s hardcore leaning into it now.


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 17, 2019)

Who Now said:


> I thought I was just seeing it wrong. For being Miss I'm an expert make up influencer, you would think she would use liner or at least check it in a mirror.
> 
> View attachment 1012922



Either she has a crooked Cupid’s bow or she can’t line for shit. Don’t get me wrong some people have a higher arch on one side of their lip than the other but you just combat that by drawing a teeny bit higher on the other side. As for the lower lip it looks like she just drew a curved line under her mouth instead of gradually lining along her bottom lip.


Whatthefuck said:


> So, a few things. First, that kitchen is filthy. I’d have an anxiety attack just walking into it. Imagine Bibi and his sister having to live in that squalor. I know for a fact that Bibi does the cleaning around there so I’m sure he saw that and gave an almighty fuck this.
> 
> Second, imagine gender roles reversed in her totally true story. A man would be locked up lickety split. Breaking in my house, hiding and watching me shower with the intent to fuck me? GTFOH.
> 
> ...



I agree if a female YouTuber made a video about a dude breaking into their home for sex and watching them shower the SJW’s would flip out but because it’s a fat positive woman everyone is “yaaaas Queen” about it in her comments. As for getting prettied up for the pizza man she’s desperate for Male attention but also she probably wants to do a “the pizza man wanted to fuck me????” story time at some point and she figures it’s more believable if she looked semi pretty


----------



## Beluga (Nov 17, 2019)

Chantal has now so much fat in her face that she can't even pull a qUiRkY expression. 

By the way Chantal, congratulations on your *whole week* of home cooked meals in preparation for your imaginary surgery, I'm sure it'll be great!*

*Please don't die Chinnie, you're my favourite cow and I need my entertainment


----------



## ciggy (Nov 17, 2019)

Spoiler: some choice screenshots from the latest video



Her reaction to Bibi having taken the last soda, forcing the poor girl to go with water.








"I'm too hungry to have a salad."


























Semper fi to that crooked red lipstick.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Nov 17, 2019)

if i didn't know it's Chantal i would thought thats 45+ y.o. woman with asymmetric face after a stroke.


----------



## 74 Screaming Armadillos (Nov 17, 2019)

This rage-tic kinda freaked me out (at _27:00_ for mobile users):






Also, "I wasn't gonna embarrass him and say that I've been hiding". Yeah, how embarrassing for _him_.


----------



## fatfuck (Nov 17, 2019)

Does anyone actually believe any of her stories? I'm willing to bet majority of them are made up. She's holed up in her rat nest and watches TV all day long then comes up with the most unbelievable and stupid story she can and somehow makes it even worse by making the apex of it some bodily function, odor or any of the nasty things she's obsessed with.

I've heard made up stories from 10 yo kids that were more believable than any of the shit this gross hog says happened to her.


----------



## letericajones (Nov 17, 2019)

Some recent Chantal highlights:
- The "documentary" about her being released.
- Her rage quitting for 20 mins in response to the documentary and then coming back.
- Sniffing her bra and explaining "if it smells like pits, you toss it in the bin!"
- Impulsively ordering a pizza with jalapeño poppers and putting out the video within a few hours.
- Discussing how she hid behind a man's dresser while he pooped and the smell wafted up her nose.
- Hearing the same man fat shame her and her trying to be sassy in the video by retorting "I wasn't too fat when you had my legs in the air on your bed!"

She is just disgusting... And now reaction channels are officially making more views, and I suppose in turn more money, off her content. Lulz. Her explanation for the shameless bra sniffing is "Well, reaction channels make fun of me for anything I do so I might as well not care anymore."

What she fails to realize is that by "not caring" and doing more gross stuff, it's more premium content for said reaction channels. If she's really going to step up the gross behavior then I sense a lot of rage-quits and chimp outs on the horizon.

Meanwhile, Hungry Fatchick is licking the panda express off her fingers without being bothered by anyone.


----------



## JimmyHill'sBlarms (Nov 17, 2019)

letericajones said:


> Meanwhile, Hungry Fatchick is licking the panda express off her fingers without being bothered by anyone.



Oh, she gets bothered. Ever read her YouTube comment section? She's just more sympathetic than she is LOLcow, so she rarely gets mentioned anywhere.


----------



## MrsLoveMom (Nov 17, 2019)

ciggy said:


> Spoiler: some choice screenshots from the latest video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So WTF happened to the wholesome, home cooked meals????


----------



## letericajones (Nov 17, 2019)

JimmyHill'sBlarms said:


> Oh, she gets bothered. Ever read her YouTube comment section? She's just more sympathetic than she is LOLcow, so she rarely gets mentioned anywhere.


Oh, I've seen the comments! I meant she's not bothered in the sense that she doesn't pitbull back or disable comments, etc. That's Chantal's downfall, getting big mad.


----------



## literally low-key (Nov 17, 2019)

Her stories are pure fiction. She always has the same theme. Trying to get fucked by some dude she hardly knows. The "bachelor pad" always smells. There is always a song she recalls and sings to us. There is always something wrong with his genitalia. (small, purple, etc.) She's not even imaginative.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Nov 17, 2019)

literally low-key said:


> Her stories are pure fiction. She always has the same theme. Trying to get fucked by some dude she hardly knows. The "bachelor pad" always smells. There is always a song she recalls and sings to us. There is always something wrong with his genitalia. (small, purple, etc.) She's not even imaginative.


Her fake stories reveal a lot about how she ticks and her own quirks. She’s always getting humiliated but then gets the last laugh by saying how weird some guy is or small his penis is. People always wind up a drunk or homeless and once again despite her weight Queen Chantal will prevail . Take that losers who didn’t recognize my  greatness and desirability!!! Hee hee !


----------



## RRVee (Nov 17, 2019)

AngelBitch said:


> It's a bummer she does this fake shhh now instead of the real thing. it was so creepy and bizarre that it was actually one of the few mildly entertaining things about her videos. now it's just dumb. she ruins everything.


I think she’s been trying to cover up the tic for a while by adding the “I said shh!” 

I watched a clip at some point (can’t find it now) where she does the initial “sh!” And then her eyes snap over to Peetz to check his reaction. At that point she adds in the, “I said shh! Hee  hee!”


----------



## Lilac_loud (Nov 17, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> but also she probably wants to do a “the pizza man wanted to fuck me????” story time at some point and she figures it’s more believable if she looked semi pretty


I’m sure that pizza guy has seen what she looks like in her sloppy, stained moo moo and can’t drop off that pizza fast enough.
I always picture the delivery people pulling a dolly up to her door (like an Amazon delivery) piled high with food.


----------



## 89elbees (Nov 17, 2019)

Forgive me if I'm late and this tin foil psychological theory has already been mentioned, but hear me out.

Perhaps an unpopular opinion, but I've never fully believed that she was faking the surgery. She's provided proof of doctor's visits, etc. that could plausibly be faked by a human who put in enough effort, but therein lies the problem. Effort. Chantal doesn't have shit for a work ethic, so I don't think she'd go out of her way to fake the surgery stuff. I think it's real in that it has been scheduled and she's gone to an appointment or two for it.

Anyway, I could really go in depth with this, but I'll tl;dr it for brevity's sake and say that I think she's deliberately sabotaging her surgery. I think the doctor gave her some surgery prep guidelines that included eating right, drinking water, moving more, etc. and she's deliberately not doing those things because she _wants _the surgery to be cancelled and for it to "not be her fault, they just wouldn't do it." She's seemed incredibly blase and a little more stable overall with this latest descent into binging madness and I think it's because she has an ulterior motive. It's not just her giving in to her urges, it's also part of her plan.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Nov 17, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> Does anyone actually believe any of her stories? I'm willing to bet majority of them are made up. She's holed up in her rat nest and watches TV all day long then comes up with the most unbelievable and stupid story she can and somehow makes it even worse by making the apex of it some bodily function, odor or any of the nasty things she's obsessed with.
> 
> I've heard made up stories from 10 yo kids that were more believable than any of the shit this gross hog says happened to her.



Well, all of us can sum up Chantal in just 2 words. Chantal lies.
Pretty much 99% of what she says is made up.



89elbees said:


> Forgive me if I'm late and this tin foil psychological theory has already been mentioned, but hear me out.
> 
> Perhaps an unpopular opinion, but I've never fully believed that she was faking the surgery. She's provided proof of doctor's visits, etc. that could plausibly be faked by a human who put in enough effort, but therein lies the problem. Effort. Chantal doesn't have shit for a work ethic, so I don't think she'd go out of her way to fake the surgery stuff. I think it's real in that it has been scheduled and she's gone to an appointment or two for it.
> 
> Anyway, I could really go in depth with this, but I'll tl;dr it for brevity's sake and say that I think she's deliberately sabotaging her surgery. I think the doctor gave her some surgery prep guidelines that included eating right, drinking water, moving more, etc. and she's deliberately not doing those things because she _wants _the surgery to be cancelled and for it to "not be her fault, they just wouldn't do it." She's seemed incredibly blase and a little more stable overall with this latest descent into binging madness and I think it's because she has an ulterior motive. It's not just her giving in to her urges, it's also part of her plan.



Most of us surmised that no medical team could possibly risk surgery on her. She was told back in August to lose some weight & start walking each day in order to prep for her surgery in October.
Chantal turned that advice into numerous mukbangs, rapid weight gain & zero exercise.
So, the October surgery date comes & it's cancelled because the surgeon was running late. Sure he was.

Suddenly the new surgery date is November 20th. She goes to see her regular Gynecologist (who hasn't seen her since August) at least 30+ pounds fatter & tells everyone that at the appointment, her weight was never mentioned. 

My guess is that her doctor told her the surgery date, BUT that she had to get her weight & blood pressure under control or it wouldn't be performed.
So what does Chantal do? More mukbangs & more weight gain. Basically she's doing everything she can to not be fit for surgery.

Not sure of her next move. Her surgery is Wednesday & look at the food she just stuffed herself with. Self-sabotage makes the most sense. 
How will she explain another cancelled surgery? No idea -but it will be fun to find out.

Countdown to (fake) surgery: 3 days


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 17, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Well, all of us can sum up Chantal in just 2 words. Chantal lies.
> Pretty much 99% of what she says is made up.
> 
> 
> ...



3 days huh? That’s not a long time to undo her stress eating and I fully expect them to cancel it because of her composition.

If she is sabotaging as you said I can very slightly sympathise, surgery is scary and when you have time to work yourself into a panic beforehand instead of having immediate emergency surgery you can really scare yourself with the “what if”s. However there comes a time when you need to swallow your fear and accept that it’s going to help you in the long run and improve your overall health. (Excuse tbe pl) I didn’t really want eye surgery but it improved my sight and I’m grateful, ya just gotta grit your teeth and get through it chantal.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Nov 17, 2019)

74 Screaming Armadillos said:


> This rage-tic kinda freaked me out (at _27:00_ for mobile users):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was it. This was the first Chantal video I could not finish. Her chewing, lip smacks, slopping, and TMJ sounds all came together in a symphony that sounded like pushing instruments down a 5 story staricase.

Fuck me.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Nov 17, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> 3 days huh? That’s not a long time to undo her stress eating and I fully expect them to cancel it because of her composition.



Don't worry. She will really start to "crack down" and get serious Tuesday night by making some homemade chicken noodle soup or something. There's plenty of time. That is seriously how she thinks.


----------



## HamFan (Nov 17, 2019)

I agree with the self-sabbatoging to avoid surgery theory. Especially since it involves wasting everyone's time and resources, and a lot of self-delusion. She wouldn't just say, "I can't, it's too scary, I don't want to stop eating shit, I don't care if I die." Then her poor health would be her fault. She has to shift the responsibility unto doctors, and doesn't care if she's a drain on the system.


----------



## THEKINGOFGOUTVLOGS (Nov 17, 2019)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Painted Pig (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## JimmyHill'sBlarms (Nov 17, 2019)

THEKINGOFGOUTVLOGS said:


> View attachment 1013180



Beauty Bite? More like money shot, God Damn!


----------



## Barbarella (Nov 17, 2019)

This is the second time she’s used the name Gaston in her stories too. She either is really into that Disney character or actually knew a French guy named Gaston who hated her, despite her lies about stalkings and affairs. I think the first Gaston was the hot older dude who lived in an upstairs apartment when she was a teen. 

Chantel has never been able to put her “legs in the air” for sex.  Goes without saying. She watches too much porn.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Nov 17, 2019)

She _drew a picture_ of them having sex doggie style? Wtf? Was she like 12 at this time? Who does that?
Also, after he catches her in his apartment she just says in a bitchy tone "You have purple testicles." and runs away. Lol, no wonder he thought you were immature Chantal. And then _he_ had to beg _you_ to take him back? Please.

She remembers too many details for me to believe this story anyway. Like she remembers him putting something away in the fridge to what he said on the toilet. This probably happened close to ten years ago if it did happen. Maybe it did happen and she's just adding made up details to make the story more interesting. But this sounds totally fake.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Nov 17, 2019)

THEKINGOFGOUTVLOGS said:


> View attachment 1013180


Hey guys! I am so glad a mental tic demonstrating I am insane has become my trademark. Tee hee.

Beauty Bittbrtdddrrtfee

shhhhhhh I said shhhhhhhh


----------



## toiling in obscurity (Nov 17, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> She _drew a picture_ of them having sex doggie style? Wtf? Was she like 12 at this time? Who does that?
> Also, after he catches her in his apartment she just says in a bitchy tone "You have purple testicles." and runs away. Lol, no wonder he thought you were immature Chantal. And then _he_ had to beg _you_ to take him back? Please.
> 
> She remembers too many details for me to believe this story anyway. Like she remembers him putting something away in the fridge to what he said on the toilet. This probably happened close to ten years ago if it did happen. Maybe it did happen and she's just adding made up details to make the story more interesting. But this sounds totally fake.


Of course she claims that as soon as he was alone in his apartment, he burped and farted immediately, then went to go take a long shit during which he said “YES!” . She’s so fucking gross. It actually makes me angry how disgusting she is. She believes this is how people act. Chantal, NOBODY ACTS LIKE THIS.


----------



## Meygen (Nov 17, 2019)

Just wondering if chantal applied her make up like that because she genuinely thought it looked gawjuss or she didnt care enough to make more of an effort... she somehow managed to look more demonic than usual


----------



## DongMiguel (Nov 17, 2019)

I think some of her stories have truths to them but are embellished considerably. I don't doubt that she was easy enough back in the day to convince some poor SOB to screw her. That's pretty believable. But I think there's two types of stories that Chantal tells:

1) A legit hookup but makes the guy look more appealing than he really is (I suspect the story about her boinking the boyfriend of her old coworker friend is probably true, as I don't think Chantal has any morals and would do something so pathetic. But I don't believe he was a 7 foot Scottish Thor like figure. More likely, he was a scrawny-just-above-incel tall guy).

2) She takes a real life event, a crush she had on someone, but was never able to get with because, well, that would require the person punching well below their standards, and is rejected, so, she changes the story. Instead of that rejection, she actually gets with the person but, for whatever reason, there's something humiliating about the guy - performance issues, small penis, purple balls...or whatever. This gives her two things: she gets the guy she could never have and she gets to humiliate him in a similar way they humiliated her by rejecting her.

My guess to how this story went: Chantal had a crush on this French guy. He had no interest in her. He was probably someone she occasionally hung out with, or at least, with a group of friends, kicked back at his apartment, as she said her friend lived below him in the complex. One night, she overhears him bad-mouthing her, which I absolutely believe. I actually wouldn't be surprised if she broke into his apartment, maybe not expecting him to come home, and panicked when he did, hiding somewhere. She is that insane.

I think the foundation for most her stories are true, as in she had some type of interaction with these people in the past, but much of it is then embellished.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Nov 17, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> She _drew a picture_ of them having sex doggie style? Wtf? Was she like 12 at this time? Who does that?
> Also, after he catches her in his apartment she just says in a bitchy tone "You have purple testicles." and runs away. Lol, no wonder he thought you were immature Chantal. And then _he_ had to beg _you_ to take him back? Please.
> 
> She remembers too many details for me to believe this story anyway. Like she remembers him putting something away in the fridge to what he said on the toilet. This probably happened close to ten years ago if it did happen. Maybe it did happen and she's just adding made up details to make the story more interesting. But this sounds totally fake.


Her fangirls are pathetic to be enthralled by her fake tales.  The fact some fat younger and fat middle age women are hanging on her every word is disturbing.  I think we all have crazy and weird stories and none involve poop or farts.  I can’t imagine how bad her fans lives are that they enjoy her stories and not for laughs or cringe . How have they failed as humans to think she’s fantastic? I keep trying to figure them out. She’s no Anna Nicole train wreck of fabulous or Trisha Paytas queen of tacky ....This  planet is doomed. Someone’s mom stans Chantal ...


----------



## Zenzu (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Sham (Nov 17, 2019)

ciggy said:


> Spoiler: some choice screenshots from the latest video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you didn't drink soda, Chantal? She lies about the dumbest stuff. We've seen you drink soda every day for the last three years.

Someone said she has this low boiling rage, which is the perfect way to describe her odd demeanor in this. Just straight up unstable, more so than usual.



JimmyHill'sBlarms said:


> Beauty Bite? More like money shot, God Damn!


I was thinking the same thing. Karate Joe and The Feeders must have had a splooge fest when that popper thing exploded in her face, and she just sat there (not getting a napkin) having a shivering foodgasm.


----------



## marjoram (Nov 17, 2019)

toiling in obscurity said:


> Of course she claims that as soon as he was alone in his apartment, he burped and farted immediately, then went to go take a long shit during which he said “YES!” . She’s so fucking gross. It actually makes me angry how disgusting she is. She believes this is how people act. Chantal, NOBODY ACTS LIKE THIS.



Well, to be fair, CHANTAL acts like this.....nobody else though....


----------



## clusterfuckk (Nov 17, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


>


This is brilliant


----------



## Who Now (Nov 17, 2019)

89elbees said:


> I think she's deliberately sabotaging her surgery. I think the doctor gave her some surgery prep guidelines that included eating right, drinking water, moving more, etc. and she's deliberately not doing those things because she _wants _the surgery to be cancelled



I thought the same thing the last time it was "cancelled". She hasnt even talked about the pre op stuff or anything. She will probably eat a ton of salt the day before she goes in so her blood pressure will be too high.


When she was telling her long boring story about the closet, I kept thinking she reminds me of Jodi Arias.  Like with Chin, Jodi told stories where of course the guy really wanted her, because all men want her, but there was something preventing him from being with her. And in a Borderline Personality kind of way, once rejected, the guy becomes a piece of shit; smells, small dick, etc. 

Jodi also portrayed other women as being competitive,  jealous of her, but at the same time would say how she was happy for "them".  Jodi would also stalk, spy,  and hide in boyfriend's houses. She slashed tires and sent herself presents supposedly by admirers. I doubt Chin would ever admit to anything like slashing tires, but hiding is pretty stalkerish. And I wouldn't be surprised if she sent herself flowers.
Sorry for the sperg. Jodi fascinates me and I watched every minute of her trial.


----------



## Lame Entropy (Nov 17, 2019)

I finally realized who she's been reminding me of. Between the ticks, the disgusting table manners, the annoying high-pitched voice. She's the female bitchy version of Joey's World Tour.


----------



## krazy orange cat (Nov 17, 2019)

89elbees said:


> Forgive me if I'm late and this tin foil psychological theory has already been mentioned, but hear me out.
> 
> Perhaps an unpopular opinion, but I've never fully believed that she was faking the surgery. She's provided proof of doctor's visits, etc. that could plausibly be faked by a human who put in enough effort, but therein lies the problem. Effort. Chantal doesn't have shit for a work ethic, so I don't think she'd go out of her way to fake the surgery stuff. I think it's real in that it has been scheduled and she's gone to an appointment or two for it.
> 
> Anyway, I could really go in depth with this, but I'll tl;dr it for brevity's sake and say that I think she's deliberately sabotaging her surgery. I think the doctor gave her some surgery prep guidelines that included eating right, drinking water, moving more, etc. and she's deliberately not doing those things because she _wants _the surgery to be cancelled and for it to "not be her fault, they just wouldn't do it." She's seemed incredibly blase and a little more stable overall with this latest descent into binging madness and I think it's because she has an ulterior motive. It's not just her giving in to her urges, it's also part of her plan.



I think she also is sabotaging her surgery because once she gets it, there is absolutely no chance that she will ever be able to have children.  The way that she goes after other women who are mothers and calls them bad parents, she resents that she has been unable to have any (which is a good thing, no child should have Chantal as a parent).  As long as she can keep sabotaging her surgery, she can claim that she's trying to get it taken care of while still clinging to that tiny non-existent chance that she'll one day be able to get pregnant and show the world just what a great mother she is.


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 17, 2019)

It wasn't THAT long ago that she learned she had cysts. She could've tried for kids if she wanted them at any point in the last 15 years. She certainly slept around enough...

I don't think this narcissistic piece of shit resents that she won't ever have children. I think she has contempt for people in general. It so happens that she can use "aren't you A MOTHER" against women who watch her, to try and shame them into not shaming _her_. So you hear that out of her mouth more often because so many of her viewers are female.

But anytime a _man_ talks about her she goes straight for a gendered insult there, too, with "lol your dick is smol" insults. She's just an asshole and _I_ resent people trying to humanize her


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 17, 2019)

krazy orange cat said:


> I think she also is sabotaging her surgery because once she gets it, there is absolutely no chance that she will ever be able to have children.  The way that she goes after other women who are mothers and calls them bad parents, she resents that she has been unable to have any (which is a good thing, no child should have Chantal as a parent).  As long as she can keep sabotaging her surgery, she can claim that she's trying to get it taken care of while still clinging to that tiny non-existent chance that she'll one day be able to get pregnant and show the world just what a great mother she is.


She's never wanted children. She's said as much. It's one of the few things I think she's telling the truth about. She's narcissistic. She would resent a child for taking attention away from her, and I think she knows it. Every time she's humored having kids, it's always after mentioning her roommate wants a big family. She probably lied to Bibi about that to get him to date her.


----------



## krazy orange cat (Nov 17, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> She's never wanted children. She's said as much. It's one of the few things I think she's telling the truth about. She's narcissistic. She would resent a child for taking attention away from her, and I think she knows it. Every time she's humored having kids, it's always after mentioning her roommate wants a big family. She probably lied to Bibi about that to get him to date her.


She may have never wanted children, but that doesn't mean she doesn't resent losing any chance of having a child (which may be the only way to trap a man unless someone better comes along who also needs her so he can stay in Canada).  She's crazy so I don't think it's beyond the realm of possibility that she doesn't want children but also doesn't want to lose the ability to get knocked up by one of the many men that (in her mind) lust after her.  She lives in a fantasy world that even she can't keep straight, after all.


----------



## Sham (Nov 17, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> She's never wanted children. She's said as much. It's one of the few things I think she's telling the truth about. She's narcissistic. She would resent a child for taking attention away from her, and I think she knows it. Every time she's humored having kids, it's always after mentioning her roommate wants a big family. She probably lied to Bibi about that to get him to date her.



I agree with this fully, she doesn't want kids. I also think there's some truth to the theory by @krazy orange cat that she still wants the "option", I guess to hold on to the delusion that she can give him those five children one day. If her uterus is gone, she'd have to come to terms with the fact that it's never gonna happen. Bibi still wants kids, and will have to be with someone else to fulfill that desire.


----------



## wheelpower (Nov 17, 2019)

What's with fatties and their love for Michael Kors?

ETA: the caption for this was "happy birthday to me"


----------



## Serial Grapist (Nov 17, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> What's with fatties and their love for Michael Kors?
> 
> ETA: the caption for this was "happy birthday to me"
> 
> View attachment 1013451



she spent $428 on that shit....


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 17, 2019)

Michael Kors and the low end Louis Vuitton are honestly handbags for women who don't know anything about designer bags, but want to try and flex. I've never seen anyone with a low tier bag from either of these designers who was anything but a trashy Karen or a hood rat.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 17, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> What's with fatties and their love for Michael Kors?
> 
> ETA: the caption for this was "happy birthday to me"
> 
> View attachment 1013451


Poor bag doesn’t know what’s coming for it. It’s gonna be stuffed with Arby’s pretty soon.

Other Instagram posts


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 17, 2019)

She really should have gotten the black one. It would hide the stains from her stuffing food into it at the buffet better.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Nov 17, 2019)

krazy orange cat said:


> She may have never wanted children, but that doesn't mean she doesn't resent losing any chance of having a child (which may be the only way to trap a man unless someone better comes along who also needs her so he can stay in Canada).  She's crazy so I don't think it's beyond the realm of possibility that she doesn't want children but also doesn't want to lose the ability to get knocked up by one of the many men that (in her mind) lust after her.  She lives in a fantasy world that even she can't keep straight, after all.





Sham said:


> I agree with this fully, she doesn't want kids. I also think there's some truth to the theory by @krazy orange cat that she still wants the "option", I guess to hold on to the delusion that she can give him those five children one day. If her uterus is gone, she'd have to come to terms with the fact that it's never gonna happen. Bibi still wants kids, and will have to be with someone else to fulfill that desire.



I guess I can get behind this insofar as Chantal doesn't like being told 'no'. She really doesn't like being told she can't do things, whether it's have a third pudding cup, climb Mt. Everest, heal herself through the power of herself, or have kids.

I don't know if I believe she's sabotaging her surgery ("surgery") intentionally or otherwise. I think someone told her, "Don't overeat for a few weeks," and her response was to eat three times as much. She's contrary, narcissistic, totally incapable of self-reflection, and incredibly unintelligent. Everything else -- every other motivation one might ascribe to her -- is giving her far too much credit, intellectually or psychologically. Her only guiding principle is "fuck you, I do what I want". She mistakes this for strength. She thinks this is empowerment.

Which is why I really won't mind when she dies. Well, that and the other stuff that's so repugnant about her.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Nov 17, 2019)

Handbags & wallets don't have a size requirement, so fatties love collecting them. They also think out in public people will be looking at the bag & not the 400+ pound beach ball carrying it. Michael Kors might be missing a marketing opportunity -cater to fatties.


----------



## DaintyChokerGorl (Nov 17, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> she spent $428 on that shit....
> View attachment 1013463


Ah a handbag to match the shade of your grotesque visage Cuntal. Tres bien!


----------



## Chaos Is Me (Nov 17, 2019)

Actually only spent $250. Nice misleading "flex," Chantal.


----------



## Viridian (Nov 17, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> she spent $428 on that shit....
> View attachment 1013463




So at current conversion rates, $428 Canadian dollars is equivalent to $323.68 American dollars or €292.80 Euros. Just to give people a better idea of how much money Cuntal wasted on a low end "designer" handbag.

ETA:


Chaos Is Me said:


> Actually only spent $250. Nice misleading "flex," Chantal.




That would be $189.06 American dollars and €171.03 Euros then.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Nov 17, 2019)

HamFan said:


> I don't want to stop eating shit, I don't care if I die."



She's literally said this, tho lmao


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Nov 17, 2019)

I love the competing flexes of "This bag is sooooooo expensive" vs "I got suuuuuuuuch a good deal on it".


----------



## clusterfuckk (Nov 17, 2019)

Chaos Is Me said:


> Actually only spent $250. Nice misleading "flex," Chantal.
> 
> View attachment 1013542


I wouldn’t pay 50 bucks for that ugly ass bag.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Nov 17, 2019)

what if all her gross stories are actually about her time with peetz


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 17, 2019)

For $250, she could have gotten something interesting and unique from a high end brand from like, Tradesy or a real life consignment shop. But instead, she got a completely generic, forgettable one from TJ Maxx or some shit.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Nov 17, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> she spent $428 on that shit....
> View attachment 1013463


I'm willing to bet she got that at Marshalls or a similar store. Minor PL, I've seen a ton of Michael Kors bags in the states at Marshalls and TJ Maxx for $99USD at the most, and they're often marked down way more than that. The wallet was probably around $35USD, if not less. No matter what price it all was I'm sure grandma paid for it.


----------



## simulated goat (Nov 17, 2019)

Angry New Ager said:


> Fatties don't wear leggings because they're in any way flattering; they do so because they're cheap, easily available even in the biggest sizes, and require zero effort. They also wear leggings to prevent chafing (the dreaded "chub rub"), and because there isn't any extra fabric to bunch up in their own creases and folds.
> 
> Leggings also don't add any further bulk, and can help give an illusion that one's cottage-cheesey thighs are smoother than they are, which, somehow, still seems to matter to women who have eaten their way far past 200 lbs and show no signs of stopping. Vanity still crops up in strange, illogical ways, even among women who are actively killing themselves, and even when the efforts made are utterly futile. Humans are weird like that.


  A bit late, but this stuck with me (especially after going out shopping and seeing some very fat gorls in leggings). I know a few women who wear leggings a lot, and I know they are cheap and comfy, but most of the older ones wear them with something that covers the ass cheeks, like a dress, tunic or a skirt. It struck me how this is another example of fatty arrested development. Most women over thirty, unless they are extremely fit, would never show their butt like that. Obviously 5x miniskirts exist, perhaps they should be worn more often. Ugh. But all the guys (other than Peetz) want to tap that ass after looking at it. Sure Chantal


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Nov 17, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> What's with fatties and their love for Michael Kors?
> 
> ETA: the caption for this was "happy birthday to me"
> 
> View attachment 1013451


This would be a time in which Chantal SHOULD lie and say she got it dumpster diving.   But at least she owned up that it's not her birthday which is in late March.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 17, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> I wouldn’t pay 50 bucks for that ugly ass bag.


There is absolutely nothing special about that bag, which just proves she bought it to flex. I wonder if she expects she will die in surgery so this is why she is blowing money and acting so OTT (even for her). She has cycled so fast and so hard, I can only guess it is fear of the ordeal she has coming or resignation that she isn't long for this world.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 17, 2019)

Ha, you know she wanted a diamond ring from bibi but had to settle for buying herself a handbag.  Anybody that looks at her will look at the bag then her ringless finger and just feel sorry for her.

Also, the bish is 35.  She only has about a 5 year window to have kids anyways.  She talks about kids like she's 25 and still has a good 10-15 years to make a decision.


----------



## GinnyPotter (Nov 17, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> Poor bag doesn’t know what’s coming for it. It’s gonna be stuffed with Arby’s pretty soon.
> 
> Other Instagram posts
> View attachment 1013505
> View attachment 1013506


Baked potatoes are the of the easiest things to make. It's also not hard to make them look good. Throw some sour cream, some cheese or just some chives and they look better. 

I don't understand how her and Amber both make baked potatoes that look like like they were pulled outta the garbage at Outback.


----------



## simulated goat (Nov 17, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> For $250, she could have gotten something interesting and unique from a high end brand from like, Tradesy or a real life consignment shop. But instead, she got a completely generic, forgettable one from TJ Maxx or some shit.


Back when I did markets there were always leather artists/vendors with amazing stuff, hand tooled, exotic leathers, you name it. $250 would have gone a long way for something unique that would certainly last what lifetime she has left. She is such a basic bitch even though she likes to pretend she's fucking edgy and adventurous like Melanie Griffith in Something Wild ...if Melanie Griffith was a gross pizza guzzing pig who catered to feeders,  and talked incessantly about shit.


----------



## Zenzu (Nov 17, 2019)

it’s actually her moms birthday she posted a video on Instagram.


----------



## Botched Tit Job (Nov 17, 2019)

Zenzu said:


> View attachment 1013616
> it’s actually her moms birthday she posted a video on Instagram.


Why the fuck is there hand lotion on the kitchen table? And why does it bother me so much?


----------



## Igotdigusted (Nov 17, 2019)

So Cuntal what present did you buy for mom? If you could spend so much on a birthday you don’t have I am sure you bought something very special to the woman who sacrificed her youth to raise you and had her birthday indeed. Come on ‘rosey cheeks’ show us mom’s present.


----------



## AngelBitch (Nov 17, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> Poor bag doesn’t know what’s coming for it. It’s gonna be stuffed with Arby’s pretty soon.
> 
> Other Instagram posts
> View attachment 1013505
> View attachment 1013506


Rosey cheeks, more like rosacea cheeks. your skin is so foul, chantal. But like your rapidly rising weight, I'm sure how you eat and live has nothing to do with that, huh?


----------



## Barbarella (Nov 17, 2019)

That bag looks like something she dumpster dived for. 

She’s supposedly into fashion, but goes for basic bitch TJ Maxx bags, when there are indie bags by Polene, Strathberry, Danse Lente and others that are interesting and unique she could buy. Those are also reasonably priced (and go on sale) and not something everybody carries. Mostly, only women who are truly into fashion have them. Or, there are bags hand made out of quality materials on Etsy. But of course she goes for Kors, her and Jahi McMaths mom. 

I’d say Michael Kors is about the lowest tier of contemporary bags, below Coach (Especially lately) , Minkoff, and Kate Spade. If she really paid $200.00 for it, she paid way too much. But she tore off the price tag and left the “original” price on so we’ll never know. 

Her mother has a huge cake there. Wonder how much Cuntel will eat. I bet she’d trade that bag for the whole thing.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Nov 17, 2019)

Zenzu said:


> View attachment 1013616
> it’s actually her moms birthday she posted a video on Instagram.


I see those looks run in the family.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 17, 2019)

Why are y’all so angry at the bag? Lol
It’s not bad.  

So she went to her mom’s birthday looking like this?



Damn... I get moms supposedly love you no matter what but come on, Chantal, you’re such a disappointment to your mom... you could at least try to look decent for her birthday party, no?


----------



## Lilac_loud (Nov 17, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> Her mother has a huge cake there. Wonder how much Cuntel will eat. I bet she’d trade that bag for the whole thing.


I wonder if The Beebster is there? If not mom will probably give Chinny some to take home that will make it as far as the car. We all know she has enough plastic spoons and forks floating around the bingemobile to feed her for a long time.


----------



## A borscht-on (Nov 17, 2019)

(I have been away for the last few days, so apologies for how late I am to the post-documentary party.  But this bitch is DELIVERING!)

In these last two videos, she is completely simmering with rage over the documentary.  What she is filming is nowhere close to what she's inhaling on a regular basis; she is consoling herself with so much garbage food, even Amberlynn would throw Chantal a side-eye.  Now, what she _should_ be doing is owning her quirks and tics and hypocrisy and insanity by either making fun of herself, or straight-up addressing the points that were brought up in the doc.  Instead, she is going for the child's denial of fingers in her ears and "la la la"-ing, replete with tarting herself up like a monstrous toddler who thinks mom's lipstick and her own hair bows make her look like a grownup.

Chantal, please don't ever develop any self-awareness or a sense of humour.  With every video, every community post you delete, every splooging jalapeno popper, every sniff of the bra, you are taking me _higher.  _


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 17, 2019)

Our gorl's hairline is beginning to look familiar.





KrissyBean said:


> She _drew a picture_ of them having sex doggie style?


She stole my idea


----------



## PatTraverse (Nov 17, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> Why are y’all so angry at the bag? Lol
> It’s not bad.
> 
> So she went to her mom’s birthday looking like this?
> ...


Imagine that her mother actually watches her videos and sees her coming like this. She then immediately realizes that her daughter puts more effort into looking "good" for the pizza delivery man than for her birthday. What great values.

Also, what is with Chantal putting little bows in her hair and buying this lame bag? Did the documentary shock her so much that she has regressed even further mentally? Turning into Virgie Tovar is not a winning strategy.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 17, 2019)

People must have been ragging on her tacky mall purse. The comments are all gone and turned off.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Nov 17, 2019)

Yeah something must’ve gone down in the comments:


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Nov 17, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Yeah something must’ve gone down in the comments:
> View attachment 1013779



She probably got called out for showing off how much the purse cost. That can be really off-putting to a lot of people. Just a guess.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 17, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Yeah something must’ve gone down in the comments:
> View attachment 1013779


100% a large amount of those "preach it" replies will be from closet haydurs who are scared of losing access. Chantal doesn't realise that even her 'supporters' despise her. Same for her like/dislike ratio on YT, for everybody getting mad and disliking, a lot of people fake support to encourage her never to stop being a cow.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 17, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> People must have been ragging on her tacky mall purse. The comments are all gone and turned off.





Serial Grapist said:


> Yeah something must’ve gone down in the comments:
> View attachment 1013779



I think this happened because of this comment - I took this screenshot earlier but forgot to post it lol -



It was under this post, which as you can see, now has comments disabled



Edit: yeah, the comments on the purse photo are also gone. Who knows what went down there lol


----------



## Lilac_loud (Nov 17, 2019)

Zenzu said:


> View attachment 1013616
> it’s actually her moms birthday she posted a video on Instagram.


I’d really like to know what she got mom for her birthday after flexing her new Kors Purse.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 17, 2019)

New community post


----------



## Dutch Courage (Nov 18, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> New community post
> 
> View attachment 1013805



Is she truly this delusional or does she know 90%+ of her beloved audience are hatewatchers?  I mean, she's gotta know, right? I still can't make up my mind...


----------



## Strine (Nov 18, 2019)

No way did she pay for that bag. Grams did, or maybe her disappointed mother. We've all seen them: hamplanets who waddle into designer shops and buy bags, jewellery, anything with an ostentatious label that doesn't require non-Snorlax proportions to wear. She'd have been better off buying designer perfume, since there can be no doubt she smells strongly of grease, sweat and despair, but a perfume is not ostentatious enough for her. If it was her birthday, where was Bibi's present?


----------



## Mr Foster (Nov 18, 2019)

Undoubtedly, the best gift she could have given her mom for her birthday is to have not shown up at all.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 18, 2019)

Bag is on sale on their website FWIW for quite a bit less than 428, Canuck bucks or otherwise:


----------



## Turd Blossom (Nov 18, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> So she went to her mom’s birthday looking like this?
> 
> View attachment 1013701
> 
> Damn... I get moms supposedly love you no matter what but come on, Chantal, you’re such a disappointment to your mom... you could at least try to look decent for her birthday party, no?


I love that our gorl got more gussied up for her encounter with the Pizza Pizza delivery guy last night than she did for her own mother's birthday party.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 18, 2019)

I don't know what is funnier, that she lied about the price, or over-paid horribly. Can she do anything right?


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 18, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Yeah something must’ve gone down in the comments:
> View attachment 1013779



Ah Chantal is so predictable, it’s truly an amusing cycle

step 1: brag, flex or otherwise be a cunt
step 2: be called out in the comments for such behaviour
step 3: clap back with shitty responses and lots of “lol”’s
step 4: delete all comments or turn comments off
step 5: upload some bullshit cringy motivational slogan and/or screech about turning comments off and blocking peoole
AND REPEAT.


----------



## Pineapple Fox (Nov 18, 2019)

I think she’s pulling in more feeder bucks and bought the purse for herself. She’s mentioned recently about people getting off to her videos and how she won’t kink shame. I think part of the reason she’s become even more cavalier about her health is she has now experienced deviants willing to pay to watch her eat herself to death so they can jerk off to it and she’s perfectly ok with that. At least she’s doing what she loves? 
What a time to be alive


----------



## DongMiguel (Nov 18, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> Our gorl's hairline is beginning to look familiar.
> 
> View attachment 1013738


----------



## Painted Pig (Nov 18, 2019)

Chantal's got a new dyke admirer popping up in every comment.
"She is a fucking genius!"
ETA: this is all from one video by the way.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 18, 2019)

Why waste money on designer accessories when your body looks like shit? No one is gonna look at your purse, dear. All people can see is a monstrously fat goblin huffing and puffing down the street. You could’ve used that money to buy better clothes and get them tailored to your size. Then again, if you had your priorities straight, you wouldn’t be 400 lbs.


----------



## letericajones (Nov 18, 2019)

Some of our favorite YouTube ladies and their men ❤


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 18, 2019)

letericajones said:


> Some of our favorite YouTube ladies and their men ❤
> View attachment 1013897 View attachment 1013898
> View attachment 1013899 View attachment 1013900
> View attachment 1013901View attachment 1013902



And some of the most attractive people I know are single. It’s just not fair is it ladies?


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Nov 18, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> And some of the most attractive people I know are single. It’s just not fair is it ladies?




If those were my options, I'd rather be single.

It's like saying, "Some of the smartest people I know are unemployed!" after showing us pictures of people working in salt mines. 

Edit: It occurs to me that I missed the joke.

Whatever. Those men are gross and I would not have sex with them.


----------



## Igotdigusted (Nov 18, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> And some of the most attractive people I know are single. It’s just not fair is it ladies?



Attractive people have high standards.


----------



## Maw (Nov 18, 2019)

letericajones said:


> Some of our favorite YouTube ladies and their men ❤
> View attachment 1013897 View attachment 1013898
> View attachment 1013899 View attachment 1013900
> View attachment 1013901View attachment 1013902



None of the guys are ugly or grotesque really. They all look pretty average. I guess they wanted to take the quick route to having a relationship rather than looking for someone normal looking to date.


----------



## Phalanx (Nov 18, 2019)

OK Gorl first of all if you are going to flex do a good flex not a "ma I got this expensive handbad I am a fashionista naw." Cleetus from Simpsons voice.

Micheal Korrs is the most basic bitch brand going who realised they cannot compete with companies like Chanel or Gucci because they had rights to be sold in TJ Maxx which over time devalued their brand impact because its no longer designer if I can walk out the door to TJ Maxx and buy one. This is why Amber and Chantel are utter trailer trash because they pretend to know fashion but not venture out the door hit some flea markets, or independent sellers that craft their own fashion. 

Agree with another user even FUCKING Coach is more acceptable than Korrs because at least the designs are different they aren't LV but fuck on a pinch its acceptable.


----------



## Strine (Nov 18, 2019)

The ogress was up all night posting about how she's beautiful and everybody is boolying her. "Only God can judge me" is a little _bon mot_ beloved of serial killers. Also, isn't it peculiar how only fat unfuckable women talk about how beautiful fat unfuckable women are?


----------



## PatTraverse (Nov 18, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> Our gorl's hairline is beginning to look familiar.
> 
> View attachment 1013738


I am usually more reminded of this character.

What is funny is that character is actually named Bibi from Bibi & Geneviève a TV show in french from the early 90's in québec. It is very possible that she watched the show in her youth even though she cannot speak french. Would explain the terrible hairline and why she nicknamed her "boyfriend" Bibi.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 18, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> And some of the most attractive people I know are single. It’s just not fair is it ladies?



They probably have much higher standards and don’t spread their legs to the first Pygmy to hop off the boat or an alcoholic.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Nov 18, 2019)

Strine said:


> View attachment 1014010
> View attachment 1014012
> View attachment 1014013
> 
> The ogress was up all night posting about how she's beautiful and everybody is boolying her. "Only God can judge me" is a little _bon mot_ beloved of serial killers. Also, isn't it peculiar how only fat unfuckable women talk about how beautiful fat unfuckable women are?


Quoting Laci Green


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 18, 2019)

We’re about to look so stupid you guys!! Okay chantal say you have the surgery and we’re wrong, that’ll be one thing we were mistaken of but you’ll still be a morbidly obese hobo fucking dingleberry mong you’ll just have a few slices in you.


----------



## solidus (Nov 18, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 1014075
> 
> We’re about to look so stupid you guys!! Okay chantal say you have the surgery and we’re wrong, that’ll be one thing we were mistaken of but you’ll still be a morbidly obese hobo fucking dingleberry mong you’ll just have a few slices in you.



Yep she will sure show us by becoming an opioid addicted, bed bound and even fatter.

Even if this surgery is real, she has no idea what is in store for her.


----------



## fuxetudeto (Nov 18, 2019)

I wonder if she’s just getting a biopsy or something. That would explain all her talk about “cancer” and the rest of the medical jargon. I really can’t imagine they’d do a laparotomy or even a laparoscopic cystectomy on 400lbs of homegrown crisco. 

It’ll be entertaining whatever happens, though.


----------



## JustSomeRando (Nov 18, 2019)

She's probably only getting Laser eye surgery


----------



## Spatula (Nov 18, 2019)

Maw said:


> None of the guys are ugly or grotesque really. They all look pretty average. I guess they wanted to take the quick route to having a relationship rather than looking for someone normal looking to date.


Nah they probably have a feeding fetish.


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 18, 2019)

solidus said:


> Yep she will sure show us by becoming an opioid addicted, bed bound and even fatter.
> 
> Even if this surgery is real, she has no idea what is in store for her.



She really doesn’t, surgery is no freaking joke. I’ve got til February to prepare for a retinal reattachment procedure and her surgery is still more painful than that and I’m bricking it. Chantal girl if the surgery is real you need to chill the fuck out on the junk food and laziness for your own sake.


----------



## irishAzoth (Nov 18, 2019)

solidus said:


> Yep she will sure show us by becoming an opioid addicted, bed bound and even fatter.
> 
> Even if this surgery is real, she has no idea what is in store for her.


She really doesn't understand the situation she's in
if you just look up hysterectomy recovery on youtube you can see painful some of the women take it both physically and mentally very tough watching some of them

with Chinny though it would be fun(if the surgery was even real)


----------



## Reverend (Nov 18, 2019)

letericajones said:


> Some of our favorite YouTube ladies and their men ❤
> View attachment 1013897 View attachment 1013898
> View attachment 1013899 View attachment 1013900
> View attachment 1013901View attachment 1013902


Fat Chix and their Skinny Dix



JustSomeRando said:


> She's probably only getting Laser eye surgery


That'll show us that she knows how to Subvert Expectations! Quick someone get her a Star Wars trilogy!


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Nov 18, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> For $250, she could have gotten something interesting and unique from a high end brand from like, Tradesy or a real life consignment shop. But instead, she got a completely generic, forgettable one from TJ Maxx or some shit.



I was thinking how Michael Kors has become the high end purse of white-trash and ghetto set by making their purses about 25% more than cheaper big name brands (CK, AK, etc..) but at least 75% less than real designer purses. Mama Nails loved her MK! 

MK really hit the niche for ppl who can’t buy high end but still want a purse that they think broadcasts “expensive designer” 

Chantal is a perfect example of a glamorous MK consumer. 

(Do MK clothes come in XXXL? Or are MK purses the only MK item Chantal could use?)


----------



## Big Tiddy Goth GF (Nov 18, 2019)

letericajones said:


> Some of our favorite YouTube ladies and their men ❤
> View attachment 1013897 View attachment 1013898
> View attachment 1013899 View attachment 1013900
> View attachment 1013901View attachment 1013902



Chantal’s man: Using her for a green card.

LifebyJen’s man: An alcoholic using her as a free place to stay/eat.

I don’t even know the last pair but they’re Muslim so it’s probably just a dominance over his woman type thing. What better way to be in control than to feed a woman into immobility.


----------



## MrsLoveMom (Nov 18, 2019)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> I was thinking how Michael Kors has become the high end purse of white-trash and ghetto set by making their purses about 25% more than cheaper big name brands (CK, AK, etc..) but at least 75% less than real designer purses. Mama Nails loved her MK!
> 
> MK really hit the niche for ppl who can’t buy high end but still want a purse that they think broadcasts “expensive designer”
> 
> ...


 MK does make plus size clothes but they'll NEVER EVER fit her. They go up to probably a 22-24 size in 3X. No way in HELL could she get them on. As for the bags, good GOD, they're everywhere! I have a thing for designer stuff and it just tickles me to watch someone use their EBT to pay for groceries, all the while making sure everyone sees their MK bag.


----------



## SunnyDays (Nov 18, 2019)

Lmao so as long as drama channels aren't talking about Chantal - they're good in her books? For those unaware, Petty Paige is an obnoxious drama channel that talks mostly about beauty guru drama. Also, as far as she's publicly discussed. 1.5 years ago Paige had WEIGHT LOSS surgery and made a vid about it. How silly Paige - our body posi Chinny is too good for that.


----------



## Lilac_loud (Nov 18, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> And some of the most attractive people I know are single. It’s just not fair is it ladies?


Picture these guys taking these behemoths out for a nice evening out, you know date night.
Wait, can’t go to a nice bar. Can’t stand long and no where to sit. (Picture watching one heave onto a bar stool). How about a nice play or movie? Nope, no where to sit. (Can’t fit). Hmmm... guess it’s out to Mickey D’s where the booths are huge or a romantic date in the car or last but not least, just an UberEats and screw the evening out. Sounds fun.


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 18, 2019)

Lilac_loud said:


> Picture these guys taking these behemoths out for a nice evening out, you know date night.
> Wait, can’t go to a nice bar. Can’t stand long and no where to sit. (Picture watching one heave onto a bar stool). How about a nice play or movie? Nope, no where to sit. (Can’t fit). Hmmm... guess it’s out to Mickey D’s where the booths are huge or a romantic date in the car or last but not least, just an UberEats and screw the evening out. Sounds fun.



And imagine Valentine’s Day when all they can do is either stay home and order pizza with a dvd or get mclovin happy meal. Well you could do what chantal does and eat in the car, that’s.....romantic I guess.


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Nov 18, 2019)

Lilac_loud said:


> Picture these guys taking these behemoths out for a nice evening out, you know date night.
> Wait, can’t go to a nice bar. Can’t stand long and no where to sit. (Picture watching one heave onto a bar stool). How about a nice play or movie? Nope, no where to sit. (Can’t fit). Hmmm... guess it’s out to Mickey D’s where the booths are huge or a romantic date in the car or last but not least, just an UberEats and screw the evening out. Sounds fun.



A relative of mine didn't go on a single holiday in 20 years together because her husband was so fat he was scared to fly anywhere for fear of DVT and general discomfort. No shows or gigs because he was too fat for theatre seats in this country and he got increasingly anti-social as he aged so no restuarants either. Both of them despite earning good livings were miserable shut-ins socially. with obvious symptoms of depression. She ended up piling on a lot of weight too in the end, to match.  They were cunts to be around. Very large people of either sex have their lives curtailed and their curtail the lives of their partners over time to the point of total misery.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Nov 18, 2019)

SunnyDays said:


> View attachment 1014177
> 
> Lmao so as long as drama channels aren't talking about Chantal - they're good in her books? For those unaware, Petty Paige is an obnoxious drama channel that talks mostly about beauty guru drama. Also, as far as she's publicly discussed. 1.5 years ago Paige had WEIGHT LOSS surgery and made a vid about it. How silly Paige - our body posi Chinny is too good for that.


If Paige was smart she’d stay away from Chantal.  Unless her views are down and she’s going to start talking about the cow community. The bag post made me laugh ,that she outright says it’s a flex jokingly  and she never had a name brand bag before. Michael Kors ? Isn’t that a Amberlynn favorite?  Is she being shady ??


----------



## Montage (Nov 18, 2019)

>Mum’s birthday.
>Buys herself a fancy bag.

Maybe she should have given it to her Mum for her birthday instead of hoarding.


----------



## JimmyHill'sBlarms (Nov 18, 2019)

Montage said:


> >Mum’s birthday.
> >Buys herself a fancy bag.
> 
> Maybe she should have given it to her Mum for her birthday instead of hoarding.



It's not a fancy bag, it's a trashy bag that trashy people buy to make themselves look fancy. I would feel bad/secondhand embarrassment if Chinny did something like that to her Mom.


----------



## Montage (Nov 18, 2019)

JimmyHill'sBlarms said:


> It's not a fancy bag, it's a trashy bag that trashy people buy to make themselves look fancy. I would feel bad/secondhand embarrassment if Chinny did something like that to her Mom.


At least it’d be something besides the constant disappointment she gives to her mother on a daily basis.


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 18, 2019)

You know, audacious monogrammed bags haven't been in fashion for a while even with hicks, so most people wouldn't ever notice that you had a lowly Kors bag, provided you took off the big stupid medallion thing. I think that really, the trashiest part of all this is how she flexed on her followers with how much she spent. And that she did it on her mom's birthday lmao

So I'm not going to pretend that design screams TRASH! MICHAEL KORS TRASH! to me, because it doesn't. I _do_ think it's very... um... interesting that for her first "high end" (from TJ Maxx lel) bag _she chose bright red._


----------



## fatfuck (Nov 18, 2019)

The only people who give a shit about handbags let alone know their brand names are women or very gay men. So either there are a lot of women here or...


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 18, 2019)

Even if she owned the in-est, most expensive handbag of 2019, people would assume it’s fake based on her general lack of fashion sense.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 18, 2019)

*FABFITFUN WINTER 2019 BOX REVIEW!*





"This is not a paid promotion video", nice sponsor, Chantal. The way she phrases it and sucks the dick of the product indicates she may have gotten the box for free, which calling "not a paid promotion" still makes it an ad, you can't lie about that. She has a promo kickback code. Chantal this is LITERALLY a paid promotion, you dunce. She has_ "FTC Disclaimer: I’ve partnered with FabFitFun on this video."_ in the description, so why didn't she say this in the video? US law SPECIFICALLY says you need to mention it in the video too IIRC when this became a drama with gaming Youtubers. The ideal would be title/thumbnail (although many people avoid this), description (at the top) and at the start of the video, not hidden at the end. The law requires you to make the highest effort to 'come clean' about paid content.

Look at how a real business like Jamie Oliver takes no risks with this. "AD" in title AND thumbnail and clearly disclaimed in the video and description. God knows why people feel they need to mislead their fans about this to try to downplay that they are getting free shit/kickbacks  It's fine to do promos, stop lying all the time.

I can't synopsise this, I feel physically ill at the pathetic shilling to try to be a Good Girl for the company. She sounds like one of those LootCrate or Disney shill channels that get _"SOOO excited" _for every scrap they are thrown from the corporate table. Needless to say it's all trash claiming to be expensive, Chantal believes this, and gushes over everything like a homeless person being given a free house.


----------



## CHINARED (Nov 18, 2019)

Pig is up and showing no shame


----------



## thejackal (Nov 18, 2019)

It never ceases to crack me up when these 400 lbers on youtube do an "unboxing" SITTING DOWN the entire time.  God fucking forbid you'd stand up and give the audience a bit of a better frame for the video.  This is a sponsored video.  The code is "beautifulme"  for any interested Kiwis.



Spoiler: Hope ur not claustrophobic


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 18, 2019)

If you have an affliate code you have to disclose that you make money when people use the code.


----------



## MaryZiggy (Nov 18, 2019)

thejackal said:


> It never ceases to crack me up when these 400 lbers on youtube do an "unboxing" SITTING DOWN the entire time.  God fucking forbid you'd stand up and give the audience a bit of a better frame for the video.  This is a sponsored video.  The code is "beautifulme"  for any interested Kiwis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About 3min in you can see she edited herself because she got out of breath by sitting and talking.


----------



## krazy orange cat (Nov 18, 2019)

Her face looks like it's sinking into itself.  Soon it will just be a round flat mass.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 18, 2019)

Lmao at BEAUTIFULME being the discount code. Is being the “Foodie Beauty” finally starting to embarrass you, Chantal?

She’s filming a sponsored video in her pajamas. I can’t.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 18, 2019)

thejackal said:


> It never ceases to crack me up when these 400 lbers on youtube do an "unboxing" SITTING DOWN the entire time.  God fucking forbid you'd stand up and give the audience a bit of a better frame for the video.  This is a sponsored video.  The code is "beautifulme"  for any interested Kiwis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chantal chose this angle and thought it was good. She's so fat she refuses to leave her PC or move her camera further back. Somehow she still has more real elbows than Tess


----------



## Zenzu (Nov 18, 2019)

someones upset Toads video is about to hit 200k views.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 18, 2019)

Isn't this like the third time she's written an essay about how this is the last time she's going to address Toad?


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 18, 2019)

Zenzu said:


> View attachment 1014324View attachment 1014325
> someones upset Toads video is about to hit 200k views.



Why does she keep saying all the nasty shit she’s done was self defense? Was bullying your kid sister self defense? Was stealing food from an anorexic girl self defense? Pretending to overdose to teach your mom a lesson? Cheating on your boyfriend? Cat fishing people? All that was self defense and one sided? Lmao. Bitch the words came straight out of your mouth.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Nov 18, 2019)

Zenzu said:


> View attachment 1014324View attachment 1014325
> someones upset Toads video is about to hit 200k views.



Am I the only person who has a really hard time trying to read and understand Chantal's lengthy rants because of her constant run-on sentences, poor grammar, and just overall lack of ability to construct an organized thought? 

This just sounds like the ramblings of a crazy narcissist who never graduated from seventh grade to me.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 18, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> Am I the only person who has a really hard time trying to read and understand Chantal's lengthy rants because of her constant run-on sentences, poor grammar, and just overall lack of ability to construct an organized thought?
> 
> This just sounds like the ramblings of a crazy narcissist who never graduated from seventh grade to me.


Here’s the short version: 

-Bullies
-Self defense
-Last time
The end.


----------



## wheelpower (Nov 18, 2019)

Zenzu said:


> View attachment 1014324
> someones upset Toads video is about to hit 200k views.


I'd kill to see her make a 5 hour documentary on toad and the farms. Can you imagine how terrible and just plain stupid it would be?


----------



## krazy orange cat (Nov 18, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> I'd kill to see her make a 5 hour documentary on toad and the farms. Can you imagine how terrible and just plain stupid it would be?


That would require she make some effort.  Her time is better spent driving to the Arby's.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 18, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> Why does she keep saying all the nasty shit she’s done was self defense? Was bullying your kid sister self defense? Was stealing food from an anorexic girl self defense? Pretending to overdose to teach your mom a lesson? Cheating on your boyfriend? Cat fishing people? All that was self defense and one sided? Lmao. Bitch the words came straight out of your mouth.


People like Chinny have to believe they're constantly the victim when confronted with their own bullshit. The alternative is acknowledging they're cruel, ignorant and a bully, and that would short circuit her brain. She really probably honestly does think she's a kind, empathetic, intelligent, hilarious queen who's just a lil big.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 18, 2019)

The post is gone, guys.
Y’all are great for being so quick to archive her shit


----------



## MaryZiggy (Nov 18, 2019)

Oh she's attacking him saying he must live in his mother's basement... how unpredictable! 


And idk where are people wishing death upon her - as far as I can see we want her to live and keep giving us great entertainment.


----------



## krazy orange cat (Nov 18, 2019)

Several of the comments were people telling her that while they supported her they were tired of her constantly bringing the drama to her channel (while claiming that she wasn't going to address it anymore).  

Even the fans grow weary of your bullshit, Chantal.


----------



## MaryZiggy (Nov 18, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> The post is gone, guys.
> Y’all are great for being so quick to archive her shit


Lets wait now for the obligatory following post of how she'll ignore the haters and not give them fuel to their drama


----------



## DuckSucker (Nov 18, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> Why does she keep saying all the nasty shit she’s done was self defense? Was bullying your kid sister self defense? Was stealing food from an anorexic girl self defense? Pretending to overdose to teach your mom a lesson? Cheating on your boyfriend? Cat fishing people? All that was self defense and one sided? Lmao. Bitch the words came straight out of your mouth.


She also claims to have never made attack videos when she's done it multiple times with Zachary Micharl, MichaelBePetty and Amberlynn even. Not to mention all the attacking comments and community posts where she's just lashing out.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 18, 2019)

DuckSucker said:


> She also claims to have never made attack videos when she's done it multiple times with Zachary Micharl, MichaelBePetty and Amberlynn even. Not to mention all the attacking comments and community posts where she's just lashing out.



IT WAS SELF DEFENSE!!!


----------



## Serial Grapist (Nov 18, 2019)

This is not a recent video. Look at the extremely chipped nail polish:


Last three vids she has had no nail polish on at all and those are definitely in real time:

Also, she is uploading twice today so standby for another vid in a couple hours.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Nov 18, 2019)

MaryZiggy said:


> Oh she's attacking him saying he must live in his mother's basement... how unpredictable!



The "you must live in your mom's basement" attack was not only very unoriginal, but I don't really see how she is above that herself. This coming from a morbidly obese woman who has stated that she REFUSES to work, and eats herself to death on camera inside of a shitty cockroach infested apartment.

If she didn't have Bibi, I'm pretty sure she would be living in her mom's basement (or Grandma's) as well.


----------



## GinnyPotter (Nov 18, 2019)

That FabFitFun nonsense has a section that states if you have a membership you can use the part of the site that lets you "workout anytime, anywhere."

These jokes just write themselves.


----------



## ImJustAbitSwollen (Nov 18, 2019)

Zenzu said:


> View attachment 1014324View attachment 1014325
> someones upset Toads video is about to hit 200k views.


YOU made your life hell chantal. life didn't ask YOU to sign up for youtube, YOU made the decision to sign up. YOU consciously uploaded all those videos. so help my fuck its almost like your actions have consequences isn't it? what a time to be alive.


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 18, 2019)

I’m a simple girl, I see a long ass rant from Chantal and I roll my eyes and sigh.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 18, 2019)

I’m starting to think beauty is like dick size. The more people talk about it, the less they have of it.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 18, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> People like Chinny have to believe they're constantly the victim when confronted with their own bullshit. The alternative is acknowledging they're cruel, ignorant and a bully, and that would short circuit her brain. She really probably honestly does think she's a kind, empathetic, intelligent, hilarious queen who's just a lil big.


It's especially bad for Chantal because she's not only a narc, and not even just stupid on top of that, but also has so little perspective outside of her own little bubble. Her rage spurs her to over-extend to humiliating degrees in ways sensible people would see coming from a mile away. Even an idiot can engage in a little "monkey see, monkey do" to learn how to avoid making other peoples mistakes but Chantal's lack of life experience appears to extend to the online realm as well.



Serial Grapist said:


> This is not a recent video. Look at the extremely chipped nail polish:
> View attachment 1014365
> Last three vids she has had no nail polish on at all and those are definitely in real time:
> View attachment 1014367
> Also, she is uploading twice today so standby for another vid in a couple hours.


Good catch, it's always nice to see people able to create a timeline from Chantal being unwilling to groom (or sometimes even change clothes).



KrissyBean said:


> The "you must live in your mom's basement" attack was not only very unoriginal, but I don't really see how she is above that herself.


Agreed, it's lazy and dumb when a normal person does it, but Chantal is worse than any basement-dwelling incel (real or imagined).


----------



## Nachtalb (Nov 18, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> The "you must live in your mom's basement" attack was not only very unoriginal, but I don't really see how she is above that herself. This coming from a morbidly obese woman who has stated that she REFUSES to work, and eats herself to death on camera inside of a shitty cockroach infested apartment.
> 
> If she didn't have Bibi, I'm pretty sure she would be living in her mom's basement (or Grandma's) as well.



She might as well just move back to her moms again. It seems like her mental growth peaked and stunted in her teens.What's the point of her living on her own if she doesn't have any responsibilities anyway?

Chantal,just in case you haven't had your daily dose of a reality check today,there are very few things more pathetic than a lazy 35 year old living off of her mother and grandmother's money.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Nov 18, 2019)

So Toad has some interesting comments on his video about 3 hrs ago that sound a lot like Chantal speak. She’s about to lose it. I hope we get a car rant/mukbang. Chimp time !!!  P.S. found this on Reddit.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 18, 2019)

She got a discount card or something for Hello Fresh. Remember when she ate all three boxes (meant for two people) in one day? That was a good one.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Nov 18, 2019)

Zenzu said:


> View attachment 1014324View attachment 1014325
> someones upset Toads video is about to hit 200k views.



Lord, what a sad pathetic life she leads. Her life is sitting, eating & being consumed by things said about her, while telling everyone she's above it all.
This must be the 50th time she's not going to address this again.
She is facing very serious (fake) surgery in 2 days, you'd think she had other things to do.

Also, I really laughed at her latest video unboxing of FabFitFun.
Kinda funny they'd send this to an obese woman who is not fab, not fit & not fun. She doesn't seem to be their target consumer.
Their marketing department may get fired.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 18, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> The "you must live in your mom's basement" attack was not only very unoriginal, but I don't really see how she is above that herself. This coming from a morbidly obese woman who has stated that she REFUSES to work, and eats herself to death on camera inside of a shitty cockroach infested apartment.
> 
> If she didn't have Bibi, I'm pretty sure she would be living in her mom's basement (or Grandma's) as well.



I’m pretty sure her job prospects are far bleaker than those of the average NEET. A lot of NEETs are borderline aspie about their hobbies. With a little guidance and a kick in the butt, they could possibly turn it into a career they could live off. Chantal has no hobbies. And with all the internet drama, her mental issues have been exposed and plastered all over the internet. There’s no way anyone would hire her. Plus, she has mobility issues, so even shitty menial physical labor is above her capabilities. Bitch is literally less employable than a semi-literate Mexican illegal.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Nov 18, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> So Toad has some interesting comments on his videoView attachment 1014371 about 3 hrs ago that sound a lot like Chantal speak. She’s about to lose it. I hope we get a car rant/mukbang. Chimp time !!!  P.S. found this on Reddit.


The virgin deathfat and the chad documentarian.


----------



## Crispy Chicken (Nov 18, 2019)

_"I cannot control people having their opinions but no drama please keep things respectful. We all deserve respect."_

...says the woman who left the comment: "*My stew looks better than your face." *


----------



## Beluga (Nov 18, 2019)

Archive *FABFITFUN WINTER 2019 BOX REVIEW! *
Her eloquence really shines through in this video. It's basically 20 minutes of her struggling to breathe and talk at the same time. She reads the descriptions of the products and then gives very, very, _very _insightful comments such as "Wow", or "I really like this", or "You know what I mean", or "You guys" or "That's great", all accompanied by some very dainty laughs. She seems very chipper, I don't know if it's cause she's in an Arby's induced manic phase, or if she's pretending like nothing happened in the past week (read: Toad's two-hour documentary).

Lastly, she looks like shit. Like really shit. 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Reverend (Nov 18, 2019)

thejackal said:


> It never ceases to crack me up when these 400 lbers on youtube do an "unboxing" SITTING DOWN the entire time.  God fucking forbid you'd stand up and give the audience a bit of a better frame for the video.  This is a sponsored video.  The code is "beautifulme"  for any interested Kiwis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even her fat face roll has a fat roll...


----------



## Pineapple Fox (Nov 18, 2019)

As Big AL is taking a break on her living room mattress, Orko is going to be doing some videos on Chantal


----------



## AbraCadaver (Nov 18, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> The only people who give a shit about handbags let alone know their brand names are women or very gay men. So either there are a lot of women here or...


Well women alone are over half the world’s population. Add gay men in and you’ve got a solid majority of the world giving a fuck about tatty handbags. Sad innit

also we’re literally in a subforum called The Beauty Parlour. not sure how anyone expects accessories to _not_ come up


----------



## Zenzu (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Nov 18, 2019)

Lol at making a documentary about how awful "the community" is.

First off, ZM, MBP, et al. have made it perfectly clear that they don't associate with Kiwi Farms. Even if they lurk here, there's no way to honestly label them part of "the community," so either her documentary is about them or about this place. Guarantee she doesn't make the distinction in her little piggy brain.

Second, whether she talks about the YouTube Haydurs or the Farms, she needs to point to a group of dozens (if not hundreds, if not thousands) of people and their "bad behavior" to equal her own. In other words, it takes a team of ordinary assholes to equal one Chantal.

Meanwhile, she just keeps sinking lower. She's obviously physically disgusting, but watching a few of her videos makes it clear that she's mentally and emotionally gross, too. Her recent comments about god sure make her seem spiritually disgusting, too -- only god can judge her, god loves her, god/karma will punish us, waaah I'm telling god on you, etc.

Perfect balance of a truly awful person. And ugly, too.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 18, 2019)

Lmao

Jabba the Nut could never do a two-hour-long documentary about anything, not even fucking gravy. She has no idea how much effort it would take her. All of her videos are poorly edited and duller than a dropped baby.


----------



## GinnyPotter (Nov 18, 2019)

Crispy Chicken said:


> _"I cannot control people having their opinions but no drama please keep things respectful. We all deserve respect."_
> 
> ...says the woman who left the comment: "*My stew looks better than your face." *



It's like something you learn in elementary school that "everyone deserves respect." Then you become an adult and realize that couldn't be further from the truth. 

Everything she says makes her sound like she's ten. I will never understand any grown adult that actually believes this. 

- had admitted to stalking people
- faked a suicide attempt
- bullied her sister
- thinks it's funny to fart and shit herself
- goes out of her way to insult people's appearances
- has wished ill will on people who criticize her
- mooches off her family because she doesn't want to actually contribute to society
- constantly lies about nonsense

(I could go on and on)

Chantal is one of the last people who deserves anyone's respect.


----------



## Reverend (Nov 18, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> Lmao
> 
> Jabba the Nut could never do a two-hour-long documentary about anything, not even fucking gravy. She has no idea how much effort it would take her. All of her videos are poorly edited and duller than a dropped baby.



I'd love to have 10 hour loop of her SSH'n tic like as a white noise generator. I"m sure that alone would drive her over the edge.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 18, 2019)

LavenderLiquor said:


> (I could go on and on)
> 
> Chantal is one of the last people who deserves anyone's respect.


Any list of Chantal's harmful and disgraceful abnormalities compared to functional people I guarantee would go beyond 30 entries. She's been living on medication (she's casually mentioned prescriptions in her stories ever since her teens), CPAPs, etc for her entire life. Beyond her tugboat and family, the financial burden she puts on every aspect of social security for her wanton 'needs' is immense.

Any solitary issue Chantal has is understandable or acceptable to anyone with empathy (unemployment, health issues, etc) but she stacks dozens on them to the point where her existence could be easily argued as being objectively immoral, as she exists to create harm, expense, and strain and has no interest in reform. That she thinks she glows when compared to shitposters is something else.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Nov 18, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> So Toad has some interesting comments on his videoView attachment 1014371 about 3 hrs ago that sound a lot like Chantal speak. She’s about to lose it. I hope we get a car rant/mukbang. Chimp time !!!  P.S. found this on Reddit.



Yes he is such a LOOSER.

As in he doesn't fit properly. Read a fucking dictionary Chantal "English Degree" Sarault.




Zenzu said:


> View attachment 1014413


I am not sure whether to be horrified or laugh hysterically at this picture and it gives me the creeps.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 18, 2019)

Well, the sad Facebook bitches made Chinny her own page where they can talk about how much better than her they all are. They're already off to a booming start, bragging about how they're sending her hate message to justify some of her clownish behavior, and reposting memes they stole from Twitter.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Nov 18, 2019)

Toad has pulled in 5.2k subscribers since publishing the documentary.

REEEEE more, Cuntal


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Nov 18, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> If you have an affliate code you have to disclose that you make money when people use the code.



So this is yet another MLM bullshit scam.. the third in a month.  If... IF she does the surgery that's goign to be her thing to make up for mukbangs - these bullshit teas, snacks and whatever the fuck this unboxing shit is (Haven't watched the video yet).


----------



## Painted Pig (Nov 18, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> *FABFITFUN WINTER 2019 BOX REVIEW!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




￼


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 18, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Well, the sad Facebook bitches made Chinny her own page where they can talk about how much better than her they all are. They're already off to a booming start, bragging about how they're sending her hate message to justify some of her clownish behavior, and reposting memes they stole from Twitter.
> View attachment 1014477



I put in a join request so I can snoop, it can’t be worse than the amber groups


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 18, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> I put in a join request so I can snoop, it can’t be worse than the amber groups


It's basically the exact same as the Amber group. It's all the same girls.


----------



## Barbarella (Nov 18, 2019)

She’s the ultimate consumer, breathing in oxygen and letting out hot, fart-smelling air. She only consumes, never gives. 

She had the nerve to say that she hoped FabFitFun would send her a box every season, after she couldn’t describe one thing in the box. “I don’t know what it smells like guys, but it smells fresh, ya know what I mean?”  “ oh this shimmer primer has... you know, a shimmer”. It was like listening to Kailyn Wilcher sniff candles.  “Apple smells like apples, Midnight in Paris smells like midnight in Paris”. 

That was the most descriptive she got. And she thinks she should get it quarterly? 

I wonder if she applied for that box. She has 60k subbies, companies don’t know that her views are light and she’s the joke of the internet. They might just see the number and send it out. It wasn’t a full box, it was a sample size. She should sub like everybody else, but I bet she wouldn’t be able to figure out the rules about what to pick when. .


----------



## Princess Ariel (Nov 18, 2019)

Zenzu said:


> View attachment 1014413


 
RIP eyelashes, and hellooo wrinkles!


----------



## Phalanx (Nov 18, 2019)

Fake shill Chintal is vile, so fake and just so transparent. This bitch seriously.


----------



## Wyzzerd (Nov 18, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> Toad has pulled in 5.2k subscribers since publishing the documentary.
> 
> REEEEE more, Cuntal



Is there an equation for turning subscriber counts into beef n cheddars?

Because I'm sure that's how it looks in her eyes.


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 18, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Well, the sad Facebook bitches made Chinny her own page where they can talk about how much better than her they all are. They're already off to a booming start, bragging about how they're sending her hate message to justify some of her clownish behavior, and reposting memes they stole from Twitter.
> View attachment 1014477



lel a kiwi drew that actually, i don't remember who, but it was just recently


----------



## Dutch Courage (Nov 18, 2019)

We already know what her five hour documentary on haydurs would be like, if she even had the effort and stamina to make one.  That post of hers tells the whole story.

I envision 5 hours of her droning, rambling, snarling, and muttering how haydurs only portray her in an unflattering light, which is tantamount to bullying which ends in suicides.  Haydurs tell lies and shame her for being honest.  Haydurs hate overweight people because Diet Culture made them this way.  Haydurs imply that all she does is eat, but haydurs only see ten minutes out of her day and don't see how healthy her other meals really are.  Haydurs are ugly and unhappy people.  They live in their mothers' basements.  Fortunately haydurs are very, very, very much in the minority; her real viewers love her very much. Most have 80 sock puppet accounts, though, and make everything toxic. 

And on and on and on like that, talking in circles, losing her train of thought, and most likely _eating_ while she narrates.  Most of the time the camera will just be on her as always. but to give it more of a documentary feel, she will put up images of Terryberry and Cooney and the Kiwi logo, and big swaths of Zach or Charlie's videos.

It will be peppered with that awful public domain music she has used a trillion times already, in inappropriate places.  It will be replete with choppy, artless edits and bad lighting.

It would be a wonderful thing to behold, potentially her crowning achievement in life.  But who are we kidding?  Even the mess I have just described would take more work ethic and energy than she could ever mustard, I mean muster.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 18, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> lel a kiwi drew that actually, i don't remember who, but it was just recently


They all read here. It's amazing how much less alogging they do since that thread in Big Als sub opened up. I did a casual cruise over it earlier and there was almost nothing.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 18, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> We already know what her five hour documentary on haydurs would be like, if she even had the effort and stamina to make one.  That post of hers tells the whole story.
> 
> I envision 5 hours of her droning, rambling, snarling, and muttering how haydurs only portray her in an unflattering light, which is tantamount to bullying which ends in suicides.  Haydurs tell lies and shame her for being honest.  Haydurs hate overweight people because Diet Culture made them this way.  Haydurs imply that all she does is eat, but haydurs only see ten minutes out of her day and don't see how healthy her other meals really are.  Haydurs are ugly and unhappy people.  They live in their mothers' basements.  Fortunately haydurs are very, very, very much in the minority; her real viewers love her very much. Most have 80 sock puppet accounts, though, and make everything toxic.
> 
> ...


Her attempts to make herself look good in order to make her shit arguments persuasive will be the most fun. She's such a negative person that she'll need to break any number of logical fallacies just to portray herself even neutrally, let alone well. As she thinks she's amazing and virtuous, she won't be able to resist taking her portrayal into realms of the absurd.

I'm sure she'd open with a video-selfie of her pretending to sleep with her CPAP machine, and include some fake reality TV cry sessions that she just happened to leave the camera on for after she finished "recording a video". Guysss I'm mentally ill and was raped so you can't tell me I'm doing bad things!


----------



## downloads (Nov 18, 2019)

Man I’ve never wished harm on a cow before but I’m close here. My sister was in patient admitted for anorexia, it destroyed our parents, watching your child die like that and not knowing what to do. I hope that girls parents never found out Chantal was eating the food they brought in, that would be devastating


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 18, 2019)

downloads said:


> Man I’ve never wished harm on a cow before but I’m close here. My sister was in patient admitted for anorexia, it destroyed our parents, watching your child die like that and not knowing what to do. I hope that girls parents never found out Chantal was eating the food they brought in, that would be devastating



That also wasn’t something I knew about her and yet as I sat and listened to Toad account how she asked an anorexic for their food i wasn’t the last bit surprised. Chantal is a cunt, she knows she is and this innocent persona is only put on to grab more subs to her channel, she knows she’s an absolute dick and she doesn’t care because she sees herself having the last laugh every month when the pay check rolls in - but little does she know when her grease laden heart gives out and she inevitably chokes we’ll all still be here laughing about.

And on that note it’s bedtime, I look forward to seeing the archive of tonight’s chantal cycle when I wake - don’t hold out on my kiwis!


----------



## Strine (Nov 18, 2019)

I think this documentary and its fallout will mark a significant moment in the Chantal timeline. Until now, there has not been a collated tabulation of her cow credentials. You could piece it together from this storied thread, which Toad evidently did, but random normies would never do that. Now, they have two hours of infotainment about Clottie Tomlinson at their fingertips. Chantal's hamfisted attempts to erase past disgrace by deleting everything and attacking anybody who remembers it won't work this time. Her infamy is going to grow; her viewerbase is 90% hatewatchers, and when next she goes long enough without carbs to confront that fact, she'll -- well, she'll chimp out like always.

What I'm curious to see, though, is if this will drive her to new extremes of crazy. She has gone her whole life without being taken to task for what a nasty cunt she is - her family and Bibi have always bailed her out. But in light of this, she is going to be attacked on social media almost constantly, because unlike her seasoned watchers, these NPCs watching Toad's video will not think twice before tipping the cow. Chantal, however, is addicted to social media, because of the specious validation it gives her and because it distracts her from what a catastrophic fuckup she is. Will the calibre of adversity she now faces on it produce yet-unseen feats of madness? God, I hope so!


----------



## simulated goat (Nov 18, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> The only people who give a shit about handbags let alone know their brand names are women or very gay men. So either there are a lot of women here or...


...The women present all put their fake beards back on and start speaking an octave deeper, ala the stoning scene in Life of Brian...no wimmin here, mate, we're all men on the internets.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 18, 2019)

SunnyDays said:


> View attachment 1014177
> 
> Lmao so as long as drama channels aren't talking about Chantal - they're good in her books? For those unaware, Petty Paige is an obnoxious drama channel that talks mostly about beauty guru drama. Also, as far as she's publicly discussed. 1.5 years ago Paige had WEIGHT LOSS surgery and made a vid about it. How silly Paige - our body posi Chinny is too good for that.


Paige also just had a baby recently, and wls was pivotal in allowing her to concieve. Chantal may not know that Paige is referring to wls, not hysterectomy. When she finds out, there is gonna be some butthurt. She is best off leaving Paige alone, though cuz girl is feisty and pulls no punches. That said, I would rather Paige just stay away from Chantal. I haven't watched Paige in a while, but I always found her funny.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Nov 18, 2019)

*ALL NATURAL AND EDIBLE BEAUTY PRODUCTS!! THE NAKED COCONUT COMPANY*


----------



## krazy orange cat (Nov 18, 2019)

Archived




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Barbarella (Nov 18, 2019)

I remember the story of Chantel and the anorexic girl, but like everything that comes out of her mouth, I am careful about what I believe. 

I am not sure why a girl with anorexia would be in the same mental health facility as Chantel, to start. Plus I think they are pretty careful about what these girls eat. They may not even allow candy and treats from families because they are trying to teach them how to eat healthfully to put on weight. And if they did allow it, it’d probably be logged in some way, their diets are pretty closely watched. Also, knowing that they fear obesity, putting an anorexic girl near Chantel is almost an assurance that she wouldn’t eat. So I didn’t think that story rang true. 

I don’t know how things work in Canada or anything, and I don’t really know much about anorexia treatment except what I’ve seen in documentaries, so I could be wrong. But I do know Chantel hates people and tells made up stories to make herself look rebellious and superior, and they often backfire. (Like the One in the ER with the Muslim woman.). So I never believed that anorexia story was true. Still, the idea that she told it and thought it was funny and clever of her to get candy that way shows her character just as much as if it had actually happened. She’s a bitch either way.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 18, 2019)

Oh hun no. Her new sponsor is apparently a small self-run business  Sending shit to desperate whales is not a good way to make money, they only spend cash on junk, they will never pay a premium for quality and will misrepresent your product.

The bodycare products are made from natural ingredients and are thus declared edible by the company. Chantal pops with excitement at being able to eat her skincare products. As is standard for her, the level of critique is "it tastes nice", "smells good", "it's really soft", "it doesn't make my hands sting". There's a cut at this point, with her licking her fingers on either side, suggesting that she may have dug into the product for some more bites in between.




What a perfect person to advocate for a beauty product. Her teeth are practically worn through (that type of greyish two-tone/semi-transparent shine you usually see on middle-aged or older people) and the only thing that could help Chantal at this point is to put a sack over her head.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Nov 18, 2019)

So I found the page for this misguided person’s business. Why on Earth they want their products associated with this filthy whale is beyond me. https://youtu.be/pKRUL1sBZRc


----------



## chesticle_udders (Nov 18, 2019)

She is looking _rough _in the newest video. I used to be on the fence about her gaining a bunch of weight over the last few months, but there's no denying it now. Her face is massive! 

Also, I love the fact that this was supposed to be a review video, but instead of reviewing the products we got weird sex moans.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Nov 18, 2019)

NAKED COCONUT RECAP

not a sponsored video, of course, who the fuck in their right mind would let Chantal speak for their brand?
the company approached our queen of poutine
the company is made by a crackpot woo woo wine mom who knows nothing about science or anything chemical in general, of Chantal's ilk of course
she thinks they are easy to make and she would make them at home, spoiler alert: she tried and failed spectacularly 
NOTE THAT ALL OF HER PRODUCTS ARE "EDIBLE"
coconut and brown sugar body scrub: she ate more of it than what was put on her skin
coconut body butter: rubs it on the same spot
chocolate peppermint lip scrub: puts it on her lips and immediately eats all of it
candy lip scrub: basically cake frosting with sprinkles you rub on your lips, our gorl decides to rub it on her hands instead
another fucking lip butter
blames her camera for not focusing on her mitts but only holds them there for less than two seconds 
lip tint: more peppermint garbage, "smells very natural"
TL;DR: Chantal bought overpriced "organic" shit that she will not use other than eating it out of its jar with a spoon


----------



## thejackal (Nov 18, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> So I found the page for this misguided person’s business. Why on Earth they want their products associated with this filthy whale is beyond me. https://youtu.be/pKRUL1sBZRc



The company was just started.  I'd imagine it's a family friend that asked a "favor" of the big influencer in the fam.  I was wretching when she was "sampling" the product.  Imagine she dips her nasty fingers in the jar,  rubs it all over her inner fat folds then goes back in for a beauty bite with the same hand.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 18, 2019)

She even zoomed in to show this...





chesticle_udders said:


> She is looking _rough _in the newest video. I used to be on the fence about her gaining a bunch of weight over the last few months, but there's no denying it now. Her face is massive!
> 
> Also, I love the fact that this was supposed to be a review video, but instead of reviewing the products we got weird sex moans.


Weight is definitely an issue, but as we've seen with Tess, the second a fat hits their 30s, they age 5x as quickly. She's becoming a beyond-middle-aged hag in front of our eyes.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 18, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> I remember the story of Chantel and the anorexic girl, but like everything that comes out of her mouth, I am careful about what I believe.
> 
> I am not sure why a girl with anorexia would be in the same mental health facility as Chantel, to start. Plus I think they are pretty careful about what these girls eat. They may not even allow candy and treats from families because they are trying to teach them how to eat healthfully to put on weight. And if they did allow it, it’d probably be logged in some way, their diets are pretty closely watched. Also, knowing that they fear obesity, putting an anorexic girl near Chantel is almost an assurance that she wouldn’t eat. So I didn’t think that story rang true.
> 
> I don’t know how things work in Canada or anything, and I don’t really know much about anorexia treatment except what I’ve seen in documentaries, so I could be wrong. But I do know Chantel hates people and tells made up stories to make herself look rebellious and superior, and they often backfire. (Like the One in the ER with the Muslim woman.). So I never believed that anorexia story was true. Still, the idea that she told it and thought it was funny and clever of her to get candy that way shows her character just as much as if it had actually happened. She’s a bitch either way.


It does sound like Chantal was borrowing some of the plot in "Girl, Interrupted". I am inclined to agree with you!
Edited for exceptionalism...twice


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 18, 2019)

If the girl was there to be treated for emergent psychiatric problems (like the kind Chantal was faking) and not "in treatment for anorexia" I could see it happening. That's one of her more believable stories imo.

e: to clarify YES I realize anorexia is a mental illness. I'm saying if she was hospitalized for suicidal ideation instead of specifically for ED recovery.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 18, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> I remember the story of Chantel and the anorexic girl, but like everything that comes out of her mouth, I am careful about what I believe.
> 
> I am not sure why a girl with anorexia would be in the same mental health facility as Chantel, to start. Plus I think they are pretty careful about what these girls eat. They may not even allow candy and treats from families because they are trying to teach them how to eat healthfully to put on weight. And if they did allow it, it’d probably be logged in some way, their diets are pretty closely watched. Also, knowing that they fear obesity, putting an anorexic girl near Chantel is almost an assurance that she wouldn’t eat. So I didn’t think that story rang true.
> 
> I don’t know how things work in Canada or anything, and I don’t really know much about anorexia treatment except what I’ve seen in documentaries, so I could be wrong. But I do know Chantel hates people and tells made up stories to make herself look rebellious and superior, and they often backfire. (Like the One in the ER with the Muslim woman.). So I never believed that anorexia story was true. Still, the idea that she told it and thought it was funny and clever of her to get candy that way shows her character just as much as if it had actually happened. She’s a bitch either way.


I don't know how it is with kids (I think this happened when she was underaged? I don't really keep up with Chinnys stories) but the girls with the EDs were kept with the general population in every short term care facility I've ever been in. They usually had to eat at a specific table so a nurse could watch them eat, and they had their own private groups based on their food issues, but past that they were like anyone else. I've never been to a hospital where food was allowed to be taken into rooms, though. Visitors could bring you snacks and stuff, but it had to be eaten in the common room. As far as rooming went, usually they just stuck whoever came in into the first empty bed. It was just cruel fate some poor starving girl ended up in a room with a land whale.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Nov 18, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> Why are y’all so angry at the bag? Lol
> It’s not bad.
> 
> So she went to her mom’s birthday looking like this?
> ...



Why bother putting on make up if there's not gonna be anyone around you can fuck on a rock or whatever


----------



## Lilac_loud (Nov 18, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> If the girl was there to be treated for emergent psychiatric problems (like the kind Chantal was faking) and not "in treatment for anorexia" I could see it happening. That's one of her more believable stories imo.
> 
> e: to clarify YES I realize anorexia is a mental illness. I'm saying if she was hospitalized for suicidal ideation instead of specifically for ED recovery.


IF this story is true, I don’t believe she asked for the candy. IF this girl was hooked up to an IV she was probably out a good bit of the time. I think Chantal stole the candy. 
That was the first thing I thought. I don’t see her asking for the candy but I definitely see her just taking it.


----------



## Moohaddibbs (Nov 18, 2019)

She'll binge all these body butters when she runs out of mafé


----------



## Barbarella (Nov 18, 2019)

Lilac_loud said:


> IF this story is true, I don’t believe she asked for the candy. IF this girl was hooked up to an IV she was probably out a good bit of the time. I think Chantal stole the candy.
> That was the first thing I thought. I don’t see her asking for the candy but I definitely see her just taking it.



That makes sense too. She told that story about being invited to a friend’s for dinner and the mom made hamburgers. There were extras in the kitchen, and after dinner Chantel beelined it in there and started eating the extras without asking. Or caring that the mom might have made the extras for another meal. 

That one I believed. 

I only watched a minute of the homemade skin care products. As soon as Chantel said it was made fresh in somebody’s kitchen I noped out of there. Didn’t sound like a real company and there is only so much Chantel I can look at in one day. 

 But it makes sense that she’d eat the products, lol.


----------



## Strine (Nov 18, 2019)

I was curious about Chantard's demographic, so I made a poll. Your compliance is appreciated gorls! 









						What is your sex and orientation?
					

Vote Now! [Female - hetero] [Female - LGBT] [Male - hetero] [Male - LGBT]




					www.strawpoll.me


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 18, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> *ALL NATURAL AND EDIBLE BEAUTY PRODUCTS!! THE NAKED COCONUT COMPANY*


Remember when trolls sent Kailyn bottles of cat piss and told her it was perfume for her to review? I badly wish that was what was happening here.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Nov 18, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> I don't know how it is with kids (I think this happened when she was underaged? I don't really keep up with Chinnys stories) but the girls with the EDs were kept with the general population in every short term care facility I've ever been in. They usually had to eat at a specific table so a nurse could watch them eat, and they had their own private groups based on their food issues, but past that they were like anyone else. I've never been to a hospital where food was allowed to be taken into rooms, though. Visitors could bring you snacks and stuff, but it had to be eaten in the common room. As far as rooming went, usually they just stuck whoever came in into the first empty bed. It was just cruel fate some poor starving girl ended up in a room with a land whale.



I agree but will add that I know that food (and outside food) is allowed in rooms in various wards I've been in. If there's a specific type of food a patient isn't allowed, they're told not to eat it, much like a doctor would send a patient home with instructions not to eat kale or whatever. (And of course, the hospital kitchen would provide appropriate meals so the patient wouldn't have to worry about that.) As long as they're not suffering from dementia or something, patients are presumed to be capable of following doctor's orders regarding diet. Since Chantal was there for suicidal ideation and not an eating disorder, she wouldn't have been blacklisted and people would have been permitted to bring her burgers or whatever.

As for the anorexic, those gorls are manipulative as all hell. I'm sure her parents were confronted with something like, "You want me to eat more, yet you put me in a hospital -- a place notorious for bad food!" and responded by dropping off all kinds of goodies in an attempt to just get her to eat _something. _Maybe the therapists ultimately would/should have put a stop to that, but feeding tubes are pretty serious business. If it's true she had one, she wasn't eating anyway (and possibly not even capable of eating while the tube was in her). The strategy of teaching to her eat properly wasn't the issue at the moment -- sounds like keeping her heart going was more of a priority. So who cares if her grandma bakes her cookies? They'll just go stale on her nightstand while she struggles to survive, and at least it makes grandma feel better.

Well. Until Chantal rocked up.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 18, 2019)

Moohaddibbs said:


> She'll binge all these body butters when she runs out of mafé



Next on The Chantal Show:  "_I went to the psych emerg because I can't stop eating exfoliant"_


----------



## Who Now (Nov 18, 2019)

These promotion videos are so cringy. Just like ALR's, they are not reviewing it, they shove their heads up its ass. I guess its so the companies keep throwing free stuff at them.



GargoyleGorl said:


> Lol at making a documentary about how awful "the community" is



It will never happen. She is far too lazy and not smart enough to plan out a logical beginning, middle and end with supporting statements and examples of points with video and photos.
If she does, it will just be a whining, childish stream of consciousness complaining about bullys


----------



## Reverend (Nov 18, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 1014488
> View attachment 1014500
> ￼




It's great to have life goals, it's like reaching the top of Mount Everest and having the sherpa's take a dump on your face and proclaiming "I MADE IT FAM!"



dismissfrogs said:


> Why bother putting on make up if there's not gonna be anyone around you can fuck on a rock or whatever




You never know there might be some homeless guy with a cheeseburger she's willing to blow for the bag of them.  She's done worse on a Boulder for less.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Nov 18, 2019)

Strine said:


> I was curious about Chantard's demographic, so I made a poll. Your compliance is appreciated gorls!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So far, the women are beating the men at attendance handily.  I always knew there were more women than men among us, but I am actually a bit surprised by the margin.  The sample size is still pretty small, so it may even out a bit.  But it looks like this is a woman's world here...


----------



## thejackal (Nov 18, 2019)

Who Now said:


> These promotion videos are so cringy. Just like ALR's, they are not reviewing it, they shove their heads up its ass. I guess its so the companies keep throwing free stuff at them.
> 
> It will never happen. She is far too lazy and not smart enough to plan out a logical beginning, middle and end with supporting statements and examples of points with video and photos.
> If she does, it will just be a whining, childish stream of consciousness complaining about bullys



Most of these F listers on yewtube are all the same.  they schill the dumbest shit and the reviews are so fake.  the sad thing is it must work to an extent (of course it does we all know how dumb the people are that earnestly watch these cows) or they wouldn't do it.   I guess the "skinny tea" that she was schilling for teammi (lol that company, they should contact Danielle) didn't work so she stopped pitching it.

Gorls what was the name of that MLM tea company that her mom was pushing and Chantal "reviewed"?


----------



## simulated goat (Nov 18, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> Oh hun no. Her new sponsor is apparently a small self-run business  Sending shit to desperate whales is not a good way to make money, they only spend cash on junk, they will never pay a premium for quality and will misrepresent your product.
> 
> The bodycare products are made from natural ingredients and are thus declared edible by the company. Chantal pops with excitement at being able to eat her skincare products. As is standard for her, the level of critique is "it tastes nice", "smells good", "it's really soft", "it doesn't make my hands sting". There's a cut at this point, with her licking her fingers on either side, suggesting that she may have dug into the product for some more bites in between.
> 
> ...


Oh crap. This is the result of of modern business curriculum/advice vs internet. Am currently exposed to recent biz school texts. They hype the hell out of the internet as  cheap adveritising medium, but I'm going, "Wait a sec, what about the cows? What happens when you throw your product without discretion at those with controversies. It's not being currently addressed and it's gonna bite someone's asses sooner or later.;

edit because english


----------



## Pizza Steve (Nov 18, 2019)

I wonder if Chinny is going to REEEE at the hot fit chick. Michelle McDaniels brings her a few times in this vid, though mistakenly calling her a FA


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 18, 2019)

thejackal said:


> Gorls what was the name of that MLM tea company that her mom was pushing and Chantal "reviewed"?


It says a lot that Teami (I think that was the company) has given up on Chantal, I assume because none of her viewers respect her opinions, nobody followed their links/bought anything.

Edit: per below, were both of these companies weight loss teas or do I have no good reason for mixing them up?


----------



## Serial Grapist (Nov 18, 2019)

thejackal said:


> Most of these F listers on yewtube are all the same.  they schill the dumbest shit and the reviews are so fake.  the sad thing is it must work to an extent (of course it does we all know how dumb the people are that earnestly watch these cows) or they wouldn't do it.   I guess the "skinny tea" that she was schilling for teammi (lol that company, they should contact Danielle) didn't work so she stopped pitching it.
> 
> Gorls what was the name of that MLM tea company that her mom was pushing and Chantal "reviewed"?


Oh yeah, I forgot all about that... That was “Teabrew”


Relevant video: BEST PIZZA MUKBANG WITH FAMILY


----------



## RRVee (Nov 18, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> So far, the women are beating the men at attendance handily.  I always knew there were more women than men among us, but I am actually a bit surprised by the margin.  The sample size is still pretty small, so it may even out a bit.  But it looks like this is a woman's world here...


I can’t say I’m too shocked. I know I love a good train wreck— though I’m pretty sure this train wreck is going to get a little too real shortly. I truly don’t think she has much time left.


----------



## GinnyPotter (Nov 18, 2019)

It's also important to remember that a lot of these dumb companies have a section of their websites that you sign up to promote, so it's not even like they're asking a lot of these people or actually reaching out to them personally.

However when they make videos they make it sound like they're being sponsored. You can tell when a YouTuber is actually making a sponsored video because at some point they put in an advertisement inthe video which is usually required if you want to get paid.

I don't believe any of the stuff she shills is actually sponsored. There's very specific things you have to say if that's the case and she never does anything in her videos that leads me to believe she was emailed requirements.

Just because you can get an affiliate link doesn't mean the company asked you to.

If you watch enough big YouTubers you start to tell the difference. Every YouTuber is sponsored by square space. All of them say pretty similar things about it but that's just it. It literally sounds like an advertisement in the middle of a video, even if it is an unboxing. 

No legit company would want to be sponsored by any of these deathfats. But it makes them feel like 'youtubers' if they have sponsorships, so these dummies just make it up as they go along. 

Edited for clarity.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Nov 18, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot all about that... That was “Teabrew”
> View attachment 1014910


Archive of BEST PIZZA MUKBANG WITH FAMILY for future readers




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## NervousSideEye (Nov 18, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> It says a lot that Teami (I think that was the company) has given up on Chantal, I assume because none of her viewers respect her opinions, nobody followed their links/bought anything.
> 
> Edit: per below, were both of these companies weight loss teas or do I have no good reason for mixing them up?



No, it was Teami. I think the Teabrew thing is just a Teami pot, but you can bet your ass I'm not sitting through any of that video again to double check. But Chantal and her mom both shilled that Teami shit tea


----------



## Who Now (Nov 18, 2019)

When watching her Pizza Pizza vid I kept thinking her face reminded me of someone. I just remembered. Baby Jane


----------



## Serial Grapist (Nov 18, 2019)

NervousSideEye said:


> No, it was Teami. I think the Teabrew thing is just a Teami pot, but you can bet your ass I'm not sitting through any of that video again to double check. But Chantal and her mom both shilled that Teami shit tea



Chantal’s mother shilled shit from this company: https://tealife.ca/
It was an MLM that her mother and her mother friend had joined in 2017.



Chantal shilled shit from this company: https://www.teamiblends.com/
She got an affiliate link this year and has since privatised the video she made for it but the IG post is still up.


----------



## Chandra (Nov 18, 2019)

Who Now said:


> When watching her Pizza Pizza vid I kept thinking her face reminded me of someone. I just remembered. Baby Jane
> View attachment 1014938



Please don’t bring legendary Bette Davis into this mess.


----------



## Reverend (Nov 18, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Relevant video: BEST PIZZA MUKBANG WITH FAMILY




Ahh the video where we get to see Chantal's sister who Chatnal claims is "slow mentally" and "was horrible growing up with" treat friendly and decently.  Fucking waspish cunt that Chantal is fakes it till she makes it emulating a caring and loving family member...


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 18, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> So far, the women are beating the men at attendance handily.  I always knew there were more women than men among us, but I am actually a bit surprised by the margin.  The sample size is still pretty small, so it may even out a bit.  But it looks like this is a woman's world here...


To follow up after some more votes, it would appear as though Chantal is catnip for lesbians. She needs to give up on her male lovers, she could find plenty of attention here.


----------



## Neckless (Nov 18, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 1014488
> View attachment 1014500
> ￼


You can't have too many slippers huh. Sure. This coming from a quickly aging behemoth who legit only leaves the house to smash her face with garbage food, or to attend to events that revolve around food. Family event? Mention what foods were present. Outing with someone? Of course it's to a restaurant, possibly involving a food court. Hobbies? Breaking into dumpsters for expired food. Yes, have all of the slippers that your 400 lb frame will instantly crush. Gotta have them backups!


----------



## Strine (Nov 18, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> To follow up after some more votes, it would appear as though Chantal is catnip for lesbians. She needs to give up on her male lovers, she could find plenty of attention here.


I was surprised at the poll results, although as Dutchie said it's only a few hours old yet. I didn't expect so many lesbians (although bisexual women are included there) nor did I expect so many hetero men (not that the male posters come off as gay; simply my prejudices at work). Very interesting!


----------



## Big Tiddy Goth GF (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Nov 19, 2019)

estroginandjuice said:


> View attachment 1015096


 
PSA Chantal: Nobody finds this interesting.


----------



## solidus (Nov 19, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> PSA Chantal: Nobody finds this interesting.



Imagine being so vile and unlikeable that even cat pics aren’t enough to sweeten the deal.


----------



## Mr Foster (Nov 19, 2019)

One of the best parts about Jabba, is that she will literally learn nothing from the last few days events.

She's that fucking stupid.


----------



## Strawberry Pocky (Nov 19, 2019)

Toad McKinley is the Hero that we needed, but do not deserve.  Plus the man has high tier taste in underrated Mario characters.

For the love of her raging ReeSprees and chimpouts, Mr McKinley, please dont stop now.  On behalf of the Farms I thank you and applaud your hard work and clear dedication of time and effort for the Documentary.  It was a far, far more impressive work than anything ever barfed out by Zachary Michael or that screechy FreeSpirit hag.  The man has a quarter of the Haydur nation's subscriber base or notoriety/fame and yet his work ethic, troll potential, videos, and Channel deserves more than double that.

TOAD, IF YOU'RE READING THIS, WELL DONE CHAP.
DO AMBERLYNN NEXT,


----------



## fatfuck (Nov 19, 2019)

Strine said:


> I was surprised at the poll results, although as Dutchie said it's only a few hours old yet. I didn't expect so many lesbians (although bisexual women are included there) nor did I expect so many hetero men (not that the male posters come off as gay; simply my prejudices at work). Very interesting!



my bet is on people picking the most ridiculous option just to troll


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 19, 2019)

estroginandjuice said:


> View attachment 1015096



Her cats always look like this wanna kill her or themselves when she’s around and I don’t blame them.


----------



## Who Now (Nov 19, 2019)

Come on Chantal. Your cat is a basic mutt gray cat, like most gray cats. Nothing wrong with it, but you are not special. jesus christ



Chandra said:


> Please don’t bring legendary Bette Davis into this mess.



Of course not. But Jane is her character, so on point.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Nov 19, 2019)

Who Now said:


> When watching her Pizza Pizza vid I kept thinking her face reminded me of someone. I just remembered. Baby Jane
> View attachment 1014938



I totally had the same thought when I saw this video. (Creepy as fuck too).

If you have seen the movie, you can see the similarities. Stunted growth, narcissistic, daddy issues, being a shut-in, picking on her sister, and just plain psychotic. The only difference is Baby Jane was not obese.


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 19, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> I totally had the same thought when I saw this video. (Creepy as fuck too).
> 
> If you have seen the movie, you can see the similarities. Stunted growth, narcissistic, daddy issues, being a shut-in, picking on her sister, and just plain psychotic. The only difference is Baby Jane was not obese.



She also had legitimate talent.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Nov 19, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Remember when trolls sent Kailyn bottles of cat piss and told her it was perfume for her to review? I badly wish that was what was happening here.


YES, I thought of that too! We're sure this isn't an elaborate troll?


----------



## weaselhat (Nov 19, 2019)

i forced myself to watch some other yt reviewers who also had codes for the fitfabfun box and I figured out how Chantal got her free box. one chic pretty much said she signed up for a year ( 4 boxes for each season) and got her first one free.
Also, Those  reviewers are always insufferable and everything in the box is always awesome.


----------



## mannequin (Nov 19, 2019)

Strine said:


> I was surprised at the poll results, although as Dutchie said it's only a few hours old yet. I didn't expect so many lesbians (although bisexual women are included there) nor did I expect so many hetero men (not that the male posters come off as gay; simply my prejudices at work). Very interesting!


Isn't there a substantial population of troons on KF, though? The T usually takes over everything, and they'd inflate the gay stats by pretending they're not straight men.


----------



## fatfuck (Nov 19, 2019)

I wonder how many fat cows lie about being sent stuff for a review in hopes that someone might actually send them free shit to actually review.

I don't believe in "influencers" influencing people and find the whole concept retarded, however I would definitely stay away from shit this balding potato shills.


----------



## Tripton (Nov 19, 2019)

Man I don't even give a shit about Chantal at this point but every goddamn time someone mentions KarateJoe on this board I am forced to mentally envision this guy creeping on her:





I'll take my autistic ratings now, thanks.


----------



## Swagstika (Nov 19, 2019)

Strine said:


> View attachment 1014012


Holy fuck. That's the perfect example of how insanely little interpersonal and intrapersonal intelligence Chantal has!
"Judging a person does not define who they are. It defines who you are."
Yes. Precisely.
I'm judging the shit out of Chantal for her poor understanding of who and what she is, and how little she understands how other people react to her and why they react.
I don't really care that she's fat. I think it's unattractive and in my experience it's always and without fail just the symptom of an even worse underlying issue. 
But I'm judging the shit out of her for her current and past abuse of people around her, her systematic abuse of Canada's security net designed for the people who need it, and how she is completely incapable of pushing or applying herself in any teeny, tiny little bit. 
I mean, you would think someone who considers youtube her career to work a little harder on her videos, right? That you could see the production value going up over her video history and that she took inspiration from current trends. She has literally nothing else to do all day than sit and edit her videos and play with effects and all. But nope. Not even that.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Nov 19, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> So I found the page for this misguided person’s business. Why on Earth they want their products associated with this filthy whale is beyond me. https://youtu.be/pKRUL1sBZRc





thejackal said:


> The company was just started.  I'd imagine it's a family friend that asked a "favor" of the big influencer in the fam.  I was wretching when she was "sampling" the product.  Imagine she dips her nasty fingers in the jar,  rubs it all over her inner fat folds then goes back in for a beauty bite with the same hand.


So, this person who just started her business sent Chantal some products, then she deletes her video/channel? I thought Chantal was supposed to boost her visibility?
Maybe she watched it & thought, oh no, this was a bad decision. 

Countdown to (fake) surgery: Tomorrow!


----------



## PatTraverse (Nov 19, 2019)

estroginandjuice said:


> View attachment 1015096


Funny how Chantal never gives a rat's ass about Beebeejunes except when she can exploit it for some attention. She always has a hard-on for Sam the male cat but you barely ever see her interact with the female. She even gave it a terrible name while the male has a normal name.

Also Chantal can try to deflect attention away from herself all she wants but there is only one act we are all interested in this circus and she is it. Next up: the "surgery".


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 19, 2019)

I hope you’ve all got your beer and champagne at the ready to toast the next part of the surgery saga. Pop the cork as chantals heart stops.


----------



## Or Else What (Nov 19, 2019)

Swagstika said:


> Holy fuck. That's the perfect example of how insanely little interpersonal and intrapersonal intelligence Chantal has!
> "Judging a person does not define who they are. It defines who you are."
> Yes. Precisely.
> I'm judging the shit out of Chantal for her poor understanding of who and what she is, and how little she understands how other people react to her and why they react.
> ...



1.16: Jan Brady's judgment call


----------



## MissLosR (Nov 19, 2019)

Wasn't it only recently she was celebrating  bragging about a subscriber milestone? Is she playing dumb to get asspats for her ~massive subscriber base~? She can barely stick to an idea for a few hours, as if she thinks she can deliver on bonus content to paying subscribers lol


----------



## Reverend (Nov 19, 2019)

MissLosR said:


> View attachment 1015446
> 
> Wasn't it only recently she was celebrating  bragging about a subscriber milestone? Is she playing dumb to get asspats for her ~massive subscriber base~? She can barely stick to an idea for a few hours, as if she thinks she can deliver on bonus content to paying subscribers lol



I'd pay to make her make a documentary on Toad McKinnenly.  $1000 pay out when it's released.  I'm sure we can get it crowdfunded to $10,000 because RolloPollo will never have the fortitude to do that much work. It would be worth it just to see her TRY


----------



## cromit (Nov 19, 2019)

Compared to the last round of content with this same surgery, she seems to have almost forgotten about it this time around. No overt worrying in her community posts, no comments replying to questions about it, no videos except for one she promised tonight about getting ready for it.

I’m just waiting for whatever video is going to come out three months from now titled “I LIED” all about this saga, whatever it is.


----------



## RRVee (Nov 19, 2019)

MissLosR said:


> View attachment 1015446
> 
> Wasn't it only recently she was celebrating  bragging about a subscriber milestone? Is she playing dumb to get asspats for her ~massive subscriber base~? She can barely stick to an idea for a few hours, as if she thinks she can deliver on bonus content to paying subscribers lol


The qualifications are pretty lax, all things considered. The way she wrote it makes it seem like YouTube hand picked her for this


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 19, 2019)

cromit said:


> Compared to the last round of content with this same surgery, she seems to have almost forgotten about it this time around. No overt worrying in her community posts, no comments replying to questions about it, no videos except for one she promised tonight about getting ready for it.
> 
> I’m just waiting for whatever video is going to come out three months from now titled “I LIED” all about this saga, whatever it is.



If she is having it she might just be building suspense to “prove her haydurs wrong!!” or she’s saving it for one big video tonight


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 19, 2019)

Who Now said:


> Come on Chantal. Your cat is a basic mutt gray cat, like most gray cats. Nothing wrong with it, but you are not special. jesus christ
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not. But Jane is her character, so on point.


Nebelungs are just long haired Russian blues. Sometimes RB kittens are born with longer hair, so breeders eventually took those kittens and  created a new breed, iirc. Bebejuns, while still a gorgeous kitty, is not a Nebelung as they are rare and expensive. Just like a lot of short haired blue gray cats look like RBs, longer haired ones will resemble the Nebelung, but you are not going to find them in a random litter of moggies. TLDR: if you have one, you would know it because you had to find a breeder and pay $$$ for the kitten.


----------



## A borscht-on (Nov 19, 2019)

Her head looks like a genetically-modified butternut squash.


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Nov 19, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> To follow up after some more votes, it would appear as though Chantal is catnip for lesbians. She needs to give up on her male lovers, she could find plenty of attention here.



Well, the results don't surprise me much ... lesbians as a demographic are more likely than any other group to be obese.

Gay men, the smallest group there generally are repelled by fatties and most are are probably there for the laughs/cow content. The straight man contingent while small is doubtless the gross feeder perves.


----------



## GinnyPotter (Nov 19, 2019)

MissLosR said:


> View attachment 1015446
> 
> Wasn't it only recently she was celebrating  bragging about a subscriber milestone? Is she playing dumb to get asspats for her ~massive subscriber base~? She can barely stick to an idea for a few hours, as if she thinks she can deliver on bonus content to paying subscribers lol



Suggestions for custom emojis; a fart cloud, a pile of poop and a gravy boat.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 19, 2019)

LavenderLiquor said:


> Suggestions for custom emojis; a fart cloud, a pile of poop and a gravy boat.


a "shhh, i said SHHH!" emoji is a given, imo


----------



## Mr Foster (Nov 19, 2019)

What I wouldn't give to be a fly on the wall of the surgery reception room when Jabba waddles in, clearly 30-40 pounds fatter:

"Ma'am, you literally ate yourself out of a free operation that could be life saving"

"Shut up hater, I'm beautiful"


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 19, 2019)

Mr Foster said:


> What I wouldn't give to be a fly on the wall of the surgery reception room when Jabba waddles in, clearly 30-40 pounds fatter:
> 
> "Ma'am, you literally ate yourself out of a free operation that could be life saving"
> 
> "Shut up hater, I'm beautiful"



More like...

“M’am, I checked twice and there’s no appointment under the name Sarault.”

“Shhh. I’m recording a video. I said shhhh.”


----------



## RRVee (Nov 19, 2019)

LetThemEatCake said:


> Well, the results don't surprise me much ... lesbians as a demographic are more likely than any other group to be obese.
> 
> Gay men, the smallest group there generally are repelled by fatties and most are are probably there for the laughs/cow content. The straight man contingent while small is doubtless the gross feeder perves.


Why would being obese make someone want to hate watch her more? Unless you think genuine fans are on this forum? I’m not really sure what you’re trying to say but trust me as a fit lesbian I am very much repulsed by Chantal lmao


----------



## Serial Grapist (Nov 19, 2019)

These low tier haydurs are so fucking petty:


----------



## thejackal (Nov 19, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> These low tier haydurs are so fucking petty:
> View attachment 1015743View attachment 1015744View attachment 1015745View attachment 1015746





Spoiler: Fabfitfun's avatar












Spoiler: Her reality, yea, slay queen, dunk on Chantal you fit gorl you!


----------



## Red Mask (Nov 19, 2019)

She looks like Becky. Is she a relative of the Thumb Clan?


----------



## THOTto (Nov 19, 2019)

Oh Chantal, I don’t think you should be put down like a sick animal, too fast, too humane. I think it should be slow and broadcast online. Then people can pay to put Arby’s just out of your reach and watch you reee.


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Nov 19, 2019)

RRVee said:


> Why would being obese make someone want to hate watch her more? Unless you think genuine fans are on this forum? I’m not really sure what you’re trying to say but trust me as a fit lesbian I am very much repulsed by Chantal lmao



I didn't say they wanted to hate watch her. I said the fat-hating gay men almost certainly do that.  But apparently a proportionally large number of lesbians do follow Chantal. Given as I said they are the demographic most likely to be very obese, do the maths. Some may actually find her relatable or horrifyingly, somehow attractive. I dunno, I've seen plenty of hugely obese women in female same sex couples, so clearly it isn't a no-dates-for-you-fatty sexual demographic like gay men tend to be. Jay is several orders of magnitude fatter than Chantal (whatever Jay's gender pretensions are she's just a grossly fat butch lesbian in reality) and found a partner .. so eh.

Nobody believes Chantal is actually in a sexual relationship with Bibi anyway. She comes off as single to me, living with flatmates. Maybe that appeals to some. Fuck knows, it;s the internet, it's full of people who'd fuck things you've never even thought of.


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 19, 2019)

Logistically I don't see how anybody could get a dick in her tbh. She probably just blows him every once in a while.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Nov 19, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Logistically I don't see how anybody could get a dick in her tbh. She probably just blows him every once in a while.


If he does, he has to hold the record for midget with the biggest dick. 
Unless he has some sort of device to hold the gunt up while he goes deep sea diving. Who the fuck knows its a weird "relationship" (kek)


----------



## RRVee (Nov 19, 2019)

LetThemEatCake said:


> I didn't say they wanted to hate watch her. I said the fat-hating gay men almost certainly do that.  But apparently a proportionally large number of lesbians do follow Chantal. Given as I said they are the demographic most likely to be very obese, do the maths. Some may actually find her relatable or horrifyingly, somehow attractive. I dunno, I've seen plenty of hugely obese women in female same sex couples, so clearly it isn't a no-dates-for-you-fatty sexual demographic like gay men tend to be. Jay is several orders of magnitude fatter than Chantal (whatever Jay's gender pretensions are she's just a grossly fat butch lesbian in reality) and found a partner .. so eh.
> 
> Nobody believes Chantal is actually in a sexual relationship with Bibi anyway. She comes off as single to me, living with flatmates. Maybe that appeals to some. Fuck knows, it;s the internet, it's full of people who'd fuck things you've never even thought of.


I was just co fused because the poll was for here, not her watchers in general


----------



## MaryZiggy (Nov 19, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> If he does, he has to hold the record for midget with the biggest dick.
> Unless he has some sort of device to hold the gunt up while he goes deep sea diving. Who the fuck knows its a weird "relationship" (kek)


She can make a pillow work, he can make one of her folds of fat work. What a beautiful couple.
Who needs lube she must have leftover gravy/sauce lost somewhere in her


----------



## Oracle (Nov 19, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> So, this person who just started her business sent Chantal some products, then she deletes her video/channel? I thought Chantal was supposed to boost her visibility?
> Maybe she watched it & thought, oh no, this was a bad decision.
> 
> Countdown to (fake) surgery: Tomorrow!



Looks like Chantal removed her video about the products, too. Wonder if that was at the business owner’s request?


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 19, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> I wonder how many fat cows lie about being sent stuff for a review in hopes that someone might actually send them free shit to actually review.


Jack is famous for this. He deliberately produces shill videos for products to make himself look successful, but actually buys them himself.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Nov 19, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> So, this person who just started her business sent Chantal some products, then she deletes her video/channel? I thought Chantal was supposed to boost her visibility?
> Maybe she watched it & thought, oh no, this was a bad decision.
> 
> Countdown to (fake) surgery: Tomorrow!




Yay! Now we're gonna get a video about how we bullied Chantal so bad that we drove a small business out of existence! I can't wait to hear how we managed that.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Nov 19, 2019)

Nice to know these are her thoughts just before major surgery.

(fake) surgery: Tomorrow!


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 19, 2019)

Calling her abandoning that channel in less than two weeks, like always.


----------



## Barbarella (Nov 19, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> Yay! Now we're gonna get a video about how we bullied Chantal so bad that we drove a small business out of existence! I can't wait to hear how we managed that.


I looked at the Naked Coconut page and somebody gave them a no recommendation and complained about them partnering with Chantel. They probably also got emails so got nervous and asked her to take it down. Saw the same thing on FabFitFun but they are too big to be bothered by some w.eens.

The funny thing is the Naked Coconut makes actual food products and sauces, and yet they sent her the body creams which she promptly ate. They should have sent her the sauces, it wouldn’t have been so weird. .


----------



## welsho (Nov 19, 2019)

This dumb bitch. She's supposed to "bathe" with that antibacterial soap before surgery tomorrow; but what does she do? Uses products she's never used allergic reactions and doctor's orders be damned!  The sound of her rubbing that shit on her paws sounded like sandpaper.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Nov 19, 2019)

I've done a little research, and by some measures, Chantal is actually rapidly surpassing the height of her previous fame.

We've been a little hung up on the ups and downs of her YouTube views; they only tell part of the story.

Foodie Beauty, as cultural phenomenon, is at breakout stage.  If she were a stock traded on the stock exchange, she just set off dozens of "buy" signals.

Let's take a wider view, not at her YouTube numbers, but at her Google Trend:






Looks like a "cup and handle" pattern, as they say in the stock trading world...

That big spike at the end marks the Buzzfeed article.

Of course those numbers on the left are relative.  Here's how she stacks up to some other familiar faces:





This graph shows how she stacks up next to Amberlynn (red), lifebyJen (yellow), and Charlie Gold (Green)

Chantal need not snarl at Charlie.  After Charlie got a big boost during a Clotso chimpout, she has dropped to nobody status.  Look at lifebyJen, though!  She is in the midst of the biggest upswing in her career, coming out of nowhere to match Chantal!  Sponsoring must be paying off for Jen.  All of them are dwarfed (metaphorically speaking) by Amberlynn, the brontosaurus, who is more famous than the others put together.

How famous is Amberlynn?  Actually, very obscure,  If I add Trisha Paytas (purple) to the mix, our fatties and token haydur quickly become totally irrelevant.  No Paytas-level fame here...





Some other insights I found about Chantal's surge in fame:





A lot of people have been looking up her social blade after Buzzfeed.





The map tells us that Foodie Beauty hayding is largely an urban activity in America, with the 4 largest states in the top 4, with New York and Los Angeles the top sources of searches.





Weirdly, kiwifruit is the 13th most related search term to "Foodie Beauty"  I suspect that Google is counting "kiwi" as "kiwifruit"

I was curious about the blogger who comes in 11th, Stephanie Nielson.  She is a motivational speaker who survived burns over 80% of her body from a plane crash.  I could find no connection between her and Clotso, but next time Clotso wants to boast about surviving another day, she really should read Stephanie's story.






						Stephanie Nielson - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





So: what does this tell us?  It tells us that our microworld of deathfatty viewing is barely gum on the sole of Trisha Paytas' shoe.  But within this microuniverse, Chantal is at her peak, but somehow lifebyJen is threatening to surpass her.  Haydurs are nowhere near as famous as the fatties themselves, if Charlie is any indication.  And Amberlynn is still the brontosaurus of deathfatties.

Will Chantal fuck up her big moment on surgery day?  We'll see...


----------



## lisa_simpson (Nov 19, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> I looked at the Naked Coconut page and somebody gave them a no recommendation and complained about them partnering with Chantel. They probably also got emails so got nervous and asked her to take it down. Saw the same thing on FabFitFun but they are too big to be bothered by some w.eens.
> 
> The funny thing is the Naked Coconut makes actual food products and sauces, and yet they sent her the body creams which she promptly ate. They should have sent her the sauces, it wouldn’t have been so weird. .



She wants to do mukbangs and tell stories about bodily functions and underage sexual encounters, and go dumpster diving ... AND make product endorsement videos. Like, gorl... it's fine if you wanna be out here doing your thing but your thing just isn't brand friendly for wholesome products like subscription boxes and homemade beauty products, y'know?

If she really wants to do product endorsements she needs to find things that fit her brand/style which is not wholesome.


----------



## Strine (Nov 19, 2019)

lisa_simpson said:


> If she really wants to do product endorsements she needs to find things that fit her brand/style which is not wholesome.


If she really wants to do product endorsements, she needs to become a different person with a different name. Nobody trying to sell a product would have it advertised by a demented yeti who'd delete the commercial videos because she got two comments on them asking her what happened to her latest diet plans.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Nov 19, 2019)

Turns out, Jenni from the Naked Coconut Company had also reached out to Zachary Michaels to review her products earlier this month:


ETA:


thejackal said:


> Spoiler: Fabfitfun's avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This fabfitgeeky chick is so ridiculous, she also left some dumb, long comment on a video basically guilt tripping the owner of the naked coconut company:


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 19, 2019)

If Jenni knew what she was doing, I would salute her for that level of trolling.

Arrange the deal so all their videos are dropped on the same hour on the same evening


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Nov 19, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Turns out, Jenni from the Naked Coconut Company had also reached out to Zachary Michaels to review her products earlier this month:
> View attachment 1016325



This just proves to me that Jenni has really no idea what she's doing. ZM is a straight gossip channel with no pretensions of being a skincare/makeup guru. The only reviews he's ever done (to my knowledge) are trying to copy horrible white trash recipes to verify that they taste fucking awful. Meanwhile, Chantal gives everything the same review ("OMG guys, this smells great/tastes soooo good/is really nice") whether it's fast food, beauty products, or something she literally fished out of the trash.

For the record, I'm not saying she's a bad person or her products are shit or whatever. But only someone this naive and clueless (or else an automated system/MLM) would consider partnering with Chantal about anything, ever.

I mean, I knew this, but it's nice to have confirmation.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Nov 19, 2019)

I think the revelation about Jenni contacting Zach merely shows us that Jenni is just another member of the "community" who is sweet to Chantal yet tunes into Zach on the side.  I bet Amberlynn was approached with this junk too.  Fans and haydurs have long been sending Amberlynn junk.  

The other possibility is Jenni is a brilliant troll who wanted to see if she could get a deathfatty to fucking _eat_ makeup on camera.  In which case Jenni is _winning_.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 19, 2019)

If she was currying drama I don't know why she'd shut down her pages when it happened.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Nov 19, 2019)

One of John Waters' 1st films was called "Eat Your Make-Up". _*IF*_ I recall correctly Divine holds hostage a bunch of girls and makes them vamp for the camera to death. In this case, Chantal literally eats herself to death in front of the camera, including her make up, while being held hostage in a self induced prison of fat. Someone call John, we've got a sequel that writes itself and a star that looks like Divine's dingleberry.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 19, 2019)

She set the coconut video to private.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Nov 19, 2019)

OK Chantal, see 'ya around noon or so.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Nov 19, 2019)

Here we go gorls!!! Death watch 2019: land whale edition.

will she survive?


----------



## Lame Entropy (Nov 19, 2019)

On the off-chance this shit goes through, good luck to the poor surgeon that's going to have to touch Chantal and cut through all the lard.


----------



## RRVee (Nov 19, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> I've done a little research, and by some measures, Chantal is actually rapidly surpassing the height of her previous fame.
> 
> We've been a little hung up on the ups and downs of her YouTube views; they only tell part of the story.
> 
> ...


I can’t even watch lifebyjen tbh. She’s so boring. I actually can’t really watch fb for long either (misophonia) but her brand of batshit crazy is captivating.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 19, 2019)

BanalEntropy said:


> On the off-chance this shit goes through, good luck to the poor surgeon that's going to have to touch Chantal and cut through all the lard.



Good luck to the 4 OR assistants that will be holding up her fat, and god speed to the calipers better have some serious structural integrity to hold up this whale's bulk.



Spoiler: SURGERY PREVIEW


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Nov 19, 2019)

Water is not a 'high carb beverage', Chantal and it is clearly listed as the first acceptable option. She really cannot countenance not shoving extra sugar and calories into herself for even half a day, eh?


----------



## Botchy Galoop (Nov 19, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> View attachment 1016393
> 
> OK Chantal, see 'ya around noon or so.


Okay. What these instructions tell me is that whatever procedure she is having tomorrow, she is NOT having general anesthesia for an abdominal surgery. Perhaps it is an exploratory laparoscopy with local anesthesia.


----------



## RRVee (Nov 19, 2019)

LetThemEatCake said:


> Water is not a 'high carb beverage', Chantal and it is clearly listed as the first acceptable option. She really cannot countenance not shoving extra sugar and calories into herself for even half a day, eh?


Of course she thinks it’s the sugar that aids recovery and not, you know, being well hydrated when your body is going to be cut open and bleeding.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 19, 2019)

LetThemEatCake said:


> Water is not a 'high carb beverage', Chantal and it is clearly listed as the first acceptable option. She really cannot countenance not shoving extra sugar and calories into herself for even half a day, eh?



I'm sure more than a few Kiwis smirked when she made ingesting two WHOLE CUPS of water sound like a Herculean task.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 19, 2019)

She's posted that piece of paper before, before the first surgery she had cancelled due to her weight gain. She has a bunch of red lines and arrows and shit drawn on it to indicate that she should only drink the stuff with calories in it.


----------



## welsho (Nov 19, 2019)

LiesByJen might be having a splurge, shoot, I meant surge related to her falling off them ambulance; damn, I mean wagon and the arrival of Gin, I mean, Gene. 

Dutch Courage, you do the Lord's work running these numbers; it's always interesting to see the trends. 

Sending tots and pears to the surgical team who have to do the paperwork if Chintal has an issue. But as she has porpoisely (dang! happened again) I mean, purposely eaten herself into another click to the right on ye ole scale, I don't think she'll get an "it's ready". Why would she do her recovery during the holidays; she'd miss all the goodies.


----------



## Botchy Galoop (Nov 19, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> She's posted that piece of paper before, before the first surgery she had cancelled due to her weight gain. She has a bunch of red lines and arrows and shit drawn on it to indicate that she should only drink the stuff with calories in it.


Just the fact that she is allowed to eat or drink anything after midnight is indicative that she is not undergoing general anesthesia, reason being is that anesthesia can cause vomiting, aspiration of vomit into lungs,  and choking and death so a completely empty stomach is required. We would be hearing a whole lot more bitching and whining about having to fast if she was going under total anesthesia.
We need one of our more medically literate Kiwi's in hear to explain these instructions, Stat!


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 19, 2019)

Botchy Galoop said:


> Just the fact that she is allowed to eat or drink anything after midnight is indicative that she is not undergoing general anesthesia, reason being is that anesthesia can cause vomiting, aspiration of vomit into lungs,  and choking and death so a completely empty stomach is required. We would be hearing a whole lot more bitching and whining about having to fast if she was going under total anesthesia.
> We need one of our more medically literate Kiwi's in hear to explain these instructions, Stat!


My mother went under general anesthesia a few months ago, and they allowed her to drink till a few hours before the surgery. I'm not an expert on any of this, but I think the no liquids thing may be old information.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 19, 2019)

I have been suspecting that this was a lapro procedure all along because she has never mentioned how long she will stay in the hospital. I would expect at least a few days if it was open abdominal surgery. This whole time she has never said that she would be inpatient. And that form is standard for outpatient surgery. The instructions and the special soap are all exactly like what patients receive in the US for minor procedures. But we all knew she was lying about this. She may have surgery but it won't be the giant cut she has been claiming. Bitch.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Nov 19, 2019)

Botchy Galoop said:


> Just the fact that she is allowed to eat or drink anything after midnight is indicative that she is not undergoing general anesthesia, reason being is that anesthesia can cause vomiting, aspiration of vomit into lungs,  and choking and death so a completely empty stomach is required. We would be hearing a whole lot more bitching and whining about having to fast if she was going under total anesthesia.
> We need one of our more medically literate Kiwi's in hear to explain these instructions, Stat!



Both the NHS and the Mayo Clinic websites say that drinking clear fluids up to "two hours" before (NHS) and "a few hours" before (Mayo) is generally allowed. Based on this, I wouldn't say that allowing her to drink up until 90 minutes before (as per her paperwork) means she's definitely not having general anesthesia.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 19, 2019)

Has she ever stated how long her inpatient recovery part would be though? I'm kinda hung up on that part. You don't go home after they cut your abdomen open like that, and I recall her claiming this was an open abdominal surgery due to her size.


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Nov 19, 2019)

I know from a relative who had a masectomy recently  (in the UK) that they now allow you to drink water a few hous before reporting to the hospital because apparently with the old approach patients were getting majorly dehydrated with delays to surgery and all. It's a recent change, I think. You certainly cannot eat anything though.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Nov 19, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> I have been suspecting that this was a lapro procedure all along because she has never mentioned how long she will stay in the hospital. I would expect at least a few days if it was open abdominal surgery. This whole time she has never said that she would be inpatient. And that form is standard for outpatient surgery. The instructions and the special soap are all exactly like what patients receive in the US for minor procedures. But we all knew she was lying about this. She may have surgery but it won't be the giant cut she has been claiming. Bitch.


Agree. If any of this is true, she is not going to be cut open from below her breastbone to her pelvis as she's stated in the past. She's been eating far too much & is much to upbeat for the serious surgery she told everyone it would be.
And most of all, Chantal lies.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 19, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Agree. If any of this is true, she is not going to be cut open from below her breastbone to her pelvis as she's stated in the past. She's been eating far too much & is much to upbeat for the serious surgery she told everyone it would be.
> And most of all, Chantal lies.


Thank you! I thought I was going crazy...er.


----------



## marjoram (Nov 19, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> View attachment 1016393
> 
> OK Chantal, see 'ya around noon or so.



Hold up a sec....Chinny seems to think that she needs to be up at 4:30 am to drink at least 2 cups of fluid, when the paper clearly states to STOP drinking anything 90 minutes before arrival...
So she's fucking up already.
Enough of a fuck up to cancel the surgery?


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Nov 19, 2019)

Botchy Galoop said:


> Just the fact that she is allowed to eat or drink anything after midnight is indicative that she is not undergoing general anesthesia, reason being is that anesthesia can cause vomiting, aspiration of vomit into lungs,  and choking and death so a completely empty stomach is required. We would be hearing a whole lot more bitching and whining about having to fast if she was going under total anesthesia.
> We need one of our more medically literate Kiwi's in hear to explain these instructions, Stat!


Patients that have really bad insulin resistance are sometimes ordered to carbo load before surgery. Usually it is a formulated drink similar to Ensure. I still think she is full of shit about the nature of her surgery though. Maybe she is just having her dingleberries excised?


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Nov 19, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> Has she ever stated how long her inpatient recovery part would be though? I'm kinda hung up on that part. You don't go home after they cut your abdomen open like that, and I recall her claiming this was an open abdominal surgery due to her size.



No, and I agree that's weird. She's definitely giving the impression that she's going to be in and out the same day, in spite of old school, slice 'em open surgery. That seems unlikely, even with an overworked public healthcare system.

At the same time, I legit don't think laparoscopic tools would be long enough to get through her fat and into her abdominal cavity. Plus, she's also implied this is semi-exploratory because the ultrasounds and such can't get a clear image of what's really going on in there. (Yes, even when they do have clear images they still caution people that depending on what they find, they might need to do more than just remove cysts or whatever, but iirc she's actually said that they're not sure if there's cysts/cancer/whatever else in her ovaries, uterus, spleen, etc. because they can't see it properly through the fat.)

All this to say, there seems to be some merit to the idea that it's not laparoscopic, and she's just somehow in a huge amount of denial about what her recovery is going to be like.

Assuming literally anything about this is real, of course. That's never a safe assumption with this festering cunt.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 19, 2019)

marjoram said:


> Hold up a sec....Chinny seems to think that she needs to be up at 4:30 am to drink at least 2 cups of fluid, when the paper clearly states to STOP drinking anything 90 minutes before arrival...
> So she's fucking up already.
> Enough of a fuck up to cancel the surgery?


Nah, it's just pee, and they may need to do preggo test during preop. If you still have your reproductive organs and are not in menopause, they gotta test you.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Nov 19, 2019)

If she indeed has any surgery, I'm calling it now- atelectasis (layman term- post surgical sticky lungs), followed by pneumonia and a prolonged hospital stay because she will not get up and move after surgery. Again, if (big if) surgery comes to fruition get ready for Chantal's 2019 epic asspat hospital vlogmas journey. We can watch as she stuffs her maw with crap against medical advice and somehow gets larger while losing muscle mass. Which of course is the prelude to 2020's Bed Bound Spectacular.


----------



## Reverend (Nov 19, 2019)

So much work is going into making sure that Chantal cannot breed ever. I support this Surgeon. I hope he gets a Nobel Peace prize for the first human surgeon operating on a land marine mammal.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Nov 19, 2019)

Laparoscopic is the preferred method for gynaecological surgeries in the super morbidly obese due to recovery issues and the other conditions you kiwis mentioned above. However there is a higher risk to have to perform a laparotomy in obese people if laparoscopic doesn’t work.


----------



## JimmyHill'sBlarms (Nov 19, 2019)

thejackal said:


> Good luck to the 4 OR assistants that will be holding up her fat, and god speed to the calipers better have some serious structural integrity to hold up this whale's bulk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is she going to explode when cut into?


----------



## solidus (Nov 19, 2019)

Generally for AM surgery patients, it’s no food or drinks after midnight. You can have a small sip of water to take any morning meds but that’s it. I’d say it’s more likely she’s having an endoscopy under twilight sedation based on those instructions.


----------



## Ellana (Nov 19, 2019)

Rate me late if I'm late.
Has a fellow kiwi compared these two documents yet?

First surgery paperwork (October 4th) [Archive]




Upcoming surgery paperwork (November 19th) [Archive]


----------



## RRVee (Nov 19, 2019)

Botchy Galoop said:


> Just the fact that she is allowed to eat or drink anything after midnight is indicative that she is not undergoing general anesthesia, reason being is that anesthesia can cause vomiting, aspiration of vomit into lungs,  and choking and death so a completely empty stomach is required. We would be hearing a whole lot more bitching and whining about having to fast if she was going under total anesthesia.
> We need one of our more medically literate Kiwi's in hear to explain these instructions, Stat!


I’m not medically literate, but I do know you can have an epidural for certain hysterectomy surgery. That’s what my mother-in-law had


----------



## dismissfrogs (Nov 19, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Logistically I don't see how anybody could get a dick in her tbh. She probably just blows him every once in a while.



From behind cause she has no ass?


----------



## Smiling Honeybadger (Nov 19, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Rate me late if I'm late.
> Has a fellow kiwi compared these two documents yet?
> 
> First surgery paperwork (October 4th) [Archive]
> ...


Looks to me like one and the same paperwork. The lines and the writing look very much the same and are located on the same places. Which is highly unlikely in the hasty manner they are sketched down.


----------



## cromit (Nov 19, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Rate me late if I'm late.
> Has a fellow kiwi compared these two documents yet?
> 
> First surgery paperwork (October 4th) [Archive]
> ...


It’s literally the same document. (E. Sniped by @Smiling Honeybadger good catch)

I wonder if her last surgery got cancelled because she simply could not stop eating solid foods.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Nov 19, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> To follow up after some more votes, it would appear as though Chantal is catnip for lesbians. She needs to give up on her male lovers, she could find plenty of attention here.


NO THANK YOU 

Even bulldykes have standards. Last thing I need in my life is someone crazier than I am. Plus her farts must be _rancid._


ThisWillBeFun said:


> View attachment 1016256
> 
> Nice to know these are her thoughts just before major surgery.
> 
> (fake) surgery: Tomorrow!


"Cheetz." Ironic, as all Chantal does is cheat. Cheat on her ex, cheat on her diet, cheat her former employer, cheat the healthcare system, cheat death. . .


Serial Grapist said:


> Turns out, Jenni from the Naked Coconut Company had also reached out to Zachary Michaels to review her products earlier this month:
> View attachment 1016325
> 
> ETA:
> ...


"Have a blessed day." Eat my entire ass, you sanctimonious heroin-chic-looking twat. I've known about Fabfatchick for twenty minutes & she already irritates me.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 19, 2019)

The papers are probably the same. I don't see why they would give her another form if the instructions are identical just a new date, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Mr Foster (Nov 19, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Rate me late if I'm late.
> Has a fellow kiwi compared these two documents yet?
> 
> First surgery paperwork (October 4th) [Archive]
> ...



Frankly, I'm surprised Jabba has the reading comprehension for these instructions.


----------



## Smiling Honeybadger (Nov 19, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> The papers are probably the same. I don't see why they would give her another form if the instructions are identical just a new date, but I could be wrong.



That's true. Interesting is the fact that she shared it as the evidence of her imminent new surgery, like it was a new document.

Also, did she mention any appointments in the hospital for pre-surgery prep? Don't know how things in Canada go, but in my circle of friends and family, they had appointments at the hospital for examinations and check ups with the anaesthetist for example. But maybe that was during Chantal's five minutes of "I am totes gone from YouTube, you fucking haydurs!"


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Nov 19, 2019)

I feel like she’s lying.  She’s getting something done but not a hysterectomy.  Maybe she is getting WLS,if you pay for it yourself can you bypass the losing some weight first ?? She just seem too jolly and almost gleeful . Also she randomly stressed not WLS.  Then her suddenly having contact with Petty Paige, who we know had WLS and has been successful. (Love how she acted dumb and said “you had a hysterectomy ?  “.  Anyway maybe I’m way off. But as we say “ Chantal lies “


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 19, 2019)

Smiling Honeybadger said:


> That's true. Interesting is the fact that she shared it as the evidence of her imminent new surgery, like it was a new document.
> 
> Also, did she mention any appointments in the hospital for pre-surgery prep? Don't know how things in Canada go, but in my circle of friends and family, they had appointments at the hospital for examinations and check ups with the anaesthetist for example. But maybe that was during Chantal's five minutes of "I am totes gone from YouTube, you fucking haydurs!"


She mentioned an appt on Halloween with her Gyno, and said vague things about other appointments. I don't know if they would do all of that again. Honestly, I don't recall much about her appointments before the first rehearsal. I do remember her saying that the doc never brought up her weight during the Halloween appointment. That's believable.


----------



## juicywatermelon (Nov 19, 2019)

She's so idiotic. This is actually making me angry. She wrote at the top "increase (arrow) carb drink" and then wrote that she has to drink high carb beverages, but the paper literally states that she has to drink CLEAR FLUIDS which include WATER. She didn't bother to highlight water on her list, but highlighted (with pen) the other drink options. Furthermore, before any type of surgery they give patients a similar checklist sheet, and I've never heard doctors saying, "you have to drink carb drinks"... it's always been "only drink clear fluids" and NORMAL people mainly drink water before the surgery or maybe some apple juice if they need it.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Nov 19, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Rate me late if I'm late.
> Has a fellow kiwi compared these two documents yet?
> 
> First surgery paperwork (October 4th) [Archive]
> ...


I'd bet one of my co-axial rotors that's the same document. In fact, I think it might even be the same image zoomed in and cropped differently.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 19, 2019)

juicywatermelon said:


> She wrote at the top "increase (arrow) carb drink" and then wrote that she has to drink high carb beverages, but the paper literally states that she has to drink CLEAR FLUIDS which include WATER. She didn't bother to highlight water on her list, but highlighted (with pen) the other drink options.


I don't think Chantal needs any incentive to drink water, the size of that dumpster jug filled to the brim a few videos ago was no joke. Like many deathfats she sees water as a freebie and guzzles gallons every day, thinking it makes them "detoxified" and healthy.

Edit: Chantal has claimed to drink upwards of 8 litres of water per day, trust me, she is anything but dry. She drinks to detrimental excess.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 19, 2019)

coaxial rotor - Google Search
		

Because i know I am not the only one...or am I?


----------



## RRVee (Nov 19, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> If she indeed has any surgery, I'm calling it now- atelectasis (layman term- post surgical sticky lungs), followed by pneumonia and a prolonged hospital stay because she will not get up and move after surgery. Again, if (big if) surgery comes to fruition get ready for Chantal's 2019 epic asspat hospital vlogmas journey. We can watch as she stuffs her maw with crap against medical advice and somehow gets larger while losing muscle mass. Which of course is the prelude to 2020's Bed Bound Spectacular.


  If she refuses to move, she will get another embolism within days 


Petty_Crocker said:


> I feel like she’s lying.  She’s getting something done but not a hysterectomy.  Maybe she is getting WLS,if you pay for it yourself can you bypass the losing some weight first ?? She just seem too jolly and almost gleeful . Also she randomly stressed not WLS.  Then her suddenly having contact with Petty Paige, who we know had WLS and has been successful. (Love how she acted dumb and said “you had a hysterectomy ?  “.  Anyway maybe I’m way off. But as we say “ Chantal lies “


I doubt any self respecting surgeon would perform on her


Petty_Crocker said:


> I feel like she’s lying.  She’s getting something done but not a hysterectomy.  Maybe she is getting WLS,if you pay for it yourself can you bypass the losing some weight first ?? She just seem too jolly and almost gleeful . Also she randomly stressed not WLS.  Then her suddenly having contact with Petty Paige, who we know had WLS and has been successful. (Love how she acted dumb and said “you had a hysterectomy ?  “.  Anyway maybe I’m way off. But as we say “ Chantal lies “


My guess is an ER trip—maybe a different hospital this time. I think her first surgery was “cancelled” bc her man’s sister was still around and it would have been too fucking bizarre to fake a recovery period with her there.


----------



## Ellana (Nov 19, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> The papers are probably the same. I don't see why they would give her another form if the instructions are identical just a new date, but I could be wrong.


Why would she feel the need to share the exact same paperwork if nothing has changed? If that is supposed to be her proof for surgery it's irrelevant. 


Kamov Ka-52 said:


> I'd bet one of my co-axial rotors that's the same document. In fact, I think it might even be the same image zoomed in and cropped differently.


Every single mark is the same. The pen colors are identical. If she wasn't given new documentation then she should have disclosed it because this looks like she is trying to pass it off as brand new.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Nov 19, 2019)

Ellana said:


> She is trying to pass it off as brand new.


FTFY.

Chantal lies.


----------



## Who Now (Nov 19, 2019)

I think the docs probably told her they were going to do an exploratory, but maybe not a hysterectomy.  Why hasn't she discussed hormone treatments or what she plans on doing about that.
She may be a type 2 diabetic taking meds and the high carb drink is to keep her blood sugar from dropping too low.

If she were getting wls, I'm not sure if all doctors require it, but most make you lose weight first.

I hope she doesn't die. I don't want to have to feel a way about it. 




Barbarella said:


> I looked at the Naked Coconut page and somebody gave them a no recommendation and complained about them partnering with Chantel. They probably also got emails so got nervous and asked her to take it down. Saw the same thing on FabFitFun but they are too big to be bothered by some w.eens.



The whole thing sounds like the Darksyde Phil saga with is gaming chair company. He got mad because a bunch of haydurs spammed the company, so Dark didn't get his chair he was going to promotoe.



lisa_simpson said:


> If she really wants to do product endorsements she needs to find things that fit her brand/style which is not wholesome.



I had to watch some youtube without adblock the other day and notice Chin's ads were toilet paper and mattresses. lol


----------



## thejackal (Nov 19, 2019)

The pain she's going to be in the for the first house and weeks after surgery I wouldn't wish on anyone.  That said, her blithe, even spiteful, attitude towards the surgery really makes it hard to feel badly for her -- even if she dies.  She has recklessly lived since the cancellation date with her health in a way that even for her and us long time followers was a new low (or high) in her cowdom.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Nov 19, 2019)

Mr Foster said:


> Frankly, I'm surprised Jabba has the reading comprehension for these instructions.


Not quite. She said she needed "high-carb beverages," whatever that means. But I don't see any "high-carb" anything listed.

At first I thought she was referring to one of those barium shakes.


LetThemEatCake said:


> Water is not a 'high carb beverage', Chantal and it is clearly listed as the first acceptable option. She really cannot countenance not shoving extra sugar and calories into herself for even half a day, eh?





Queen of Moderation said:


> Patients that have really bad insulin resistance are sometimes ordered to carbo load before surgery. Usually it is a formulated drink similar to Ensure.


See, I thought she was talking about a meal shake or some sort of thick barium nonsense you drink before an abdominal scan. But no, it's just an excuse to drink soft drinks & juice.

. . .not that I'm one to talk, because I've been feeling pretty ghastly this past week & wanted some ginger ale & light-colored juice because it (psychologically?) makes me feel better. (I imagine it's more of a comfort thing, like when you eat salty condensed chicken noodle soup when you start feeling sick.)

Be right back.

*EDIT: *okay I'm back.


Sugary, yes, but I wouldn't call it "high-carb." Unless that's all you ever drink.
(I have to cut the juice with seltzer water, it's way too sweet.)


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Nov 19, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> View attachment 1016582


/rates Chantal :late:


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 19, 2019)

thejackal said:


> The pain she's going to be in the for the first house and weeks after surgery I wouldn't wish on anyone.  That said, her blithe, even spiteful, attitude towards the surgery really makes it hard to feel badly for her -- even if she dies.  She has recklessly lived since the cancellation date with her health in a way that even for her and us long time followers was a new low (or high) in her cowdom.


The pain of the post-surgery recovery may be her only chance at ever facing consequence for her actions, otherwise she'll just get free healthcare until her heart stops. She'll be doped up on medical heroin for her back pain, so won't even notice it. She'll die in her sleep as the CPAP machine continues to inflate her lungs until the police switch it off weeks later. I feel like an edgelord for anticipating her horror when catching a glimpse of reality for the first time in her life, and don't wish the experience on anyone, but will appreciate it if they allow it to happen. If being butchered on a surgery table is what it takes for someone so delusional that they don't prepare for it, then _salud!_


----------



## chantalisfat (Nov 20, 2019)

There are too many fucking posts now thanks to that documentary. Who has the time to read through all this? Between the powerleveling and the rehashing of old stuff, blergh. I really didn't want this thread to be ruined like Amberlynn's subforum was.

Anyway, this may be the best one yet from StaySi:





Excited to see if they mysteriously cancel the surgery tomorrow, gorls!


----------



## Serial Grapist (Nov 20, 2019)

She’s still commenting on her community posts... This is her most recent explanation for tomorrow’s surgery:


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 20, 2019)

Still, "open me up" implies traditional cutting, right? I mean, she could be using the phrase inappropriately to describe laparoscopy, but she has never indicated that as a possibility. Anyway, she really has no idea what she is in for.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Nov 20, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> She’s still commenting on her community posts... This is her most recent explanation for tomorrow’s surgery:
> View attachment 1016664 View attachment 1016665



Good thing she discussed this with the doctor AND NOT BIBI


----------



## Ellana (Nov 20, 2019)

Good to know ...


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Nov 20, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> She’s still commenting on her community posts... This is her most recent explanation for tomorrow’s surgery:
> View attachment 1016664 View attachment 1016665


Chantal has stated this before, it's not new information. The "hysterectomy" word has also has been milked for attention by Chantal even though she knows it's not necessarily going to be the full thing.



Ellana said:


> View attachment 1016710
> View attachment 1016709
> Good to know ...
> View attachment 1016708


Same surgery, same prep, why is this confusing - unless you're autistic enough to think she sneaked into a hospital bed, undressed into two surgical gowns last time, with Bibi and her mother there to help her out.

Chantal's having a cyst removal, maybe a hysterectomy if she's really unlucky, and they're going to slice her like she's said before, it's not a laparoscopy. Bibi took two weeks off work last time and she made a hospital packing video, she'll be staying* (assuming they don't back out or postpone her again). The thing with Chantal is she's just too stupid to see she's not getting one over on the haters this time - we won't be the ones in a hospital bed recovering from a very painful slicing open and in need of all the mobility help we can get. Chantal lies often of course but she's also thick as two planks, this fact should never be excluded from one's thinking.

Hope she had a nice homecooked soup and walked around the apartment for 15 minutes to prepare!


----------



## Painted Pig (Nov 20, 2019)

thejackal said:


> The pain she's going to be in the for the first house and weeks after surgery I wouldn't wish on anyone.  That said, her blithe, even spiteful, attitude towards the surgery really makes it hard to feel badly for her -- even if she dies.  She has recklessly lived since the cancellation date with her health in a way that even for her and us long time followers was a new low (or high) in her cowdom.



sorry jackal but sis li'l foot would beg to differ. Chantal will feel no pain from the surgery. in fact, she'll feel alive again.



Ellana said:


> View attachment 1016710
> View attachment 1016709
> Good to know ...
> View attachment 1016708




surgery in 4 hours as of this post. merry chantmas eve boys. I've been good this year. I don't want to see a lump of coal burner in my stocking. I'm not worried.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Nov 20, 2019)

A bit OT but thought I'd provide a little comic relief amid the surgery saga. 
Spotted this comment in Chantal's community post about suggestions for her YT sponsorship perks:


After the initial horror, decided to take a quick peek at who this dude is and..

Wtf did I just read


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Nov 20, 2019)

I really don't think we will be getting another excuse about a "cancelled" surgery tomorrow. Even Chantal is not dumb enough to try that after all the hate and backlash she got last month. (Although it would be hilarious if she did. We can hope).

I do believe she is scheduled for some kind of medical procedure tomorrow. What that is exactly, I don't know. But my guess is she will downplay it as much as possible. Saying something like "they went in and it wasn't as bad as they thought....etc, etc."

There is no way we will ever know the truth anyway. And I for one do not want to see any physical proof if you know what I mean.


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 20, 2019)

Ma’am I’m gonna need you to stop now


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Nov 20, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 1016764
> 
> Ma’am I’m gonna need you to stop now



Jesus, Chantal. It's shit like this why people have a hard time taking you seriously. Why does everything come down to farts with you? (Especially the night before a "major surgery"). It's not funny or cute like you think it is. It's actually fucking weird and disturbing if you are not an 8-year-old boy.

And why would you, of all people, be embarrassed if you farted during surgery? You shit and threw up all over someone's bathroom and left in the middle of the night and then acted like it was their fault. Not to mention you broadcasted this incident for the entire world to hear about.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Nov 20, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> Jesus, Chantal. It's shit like this why people have a hard time taking you seriously. Why does everything come down to farts with you? (Especially the night before a "major surgery"). It's not funny or cute like you think it is. It's actually fucking weird and disturbing if you are not an 8-year-old boy.
> 
> And why would you, of all people, be embarrassed if you farted during surgery? You shit and threw up all over someone's bathroom and left in the middle of the night and then acted like it was their fault. Not to mention you broadcasted this incident for the entire world to hear about.



I think she's more concerned about missing out on any farts that happen while she's unconscious.


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 20, 2019)

As a wise woman once told me: when you go into hospital leave your modesty at the door and pick it up on the way out.

Doctors will have seen everything by now I’m sure a few farts won’t be an issue but of course chantal has to bring it up


----------



## Beluga (Nov 20, 2019)

Since when is she worried about farting? I'd be more concerned about not waking up from the surgery because of my morbid obesity, but I'm weird like that.


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Who Now (Nov 20, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> As a wise woman once told me: when you go into hospital leave your modesty at the door and pick it up on the way out.



Power level here but I'm glad I didn't know how the lap hysterectomy was done before I had it. Basically they throw you around the operating table. No time for pride. lol 

Maybe she will "accidently" record the operating room like that one guy did.  He got to hear them talking shit about him, can you imagine what the staff is saying about her?


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Nov 20, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> I really don't think we will be getting another excuse about a "cancelled" surgery tomorrow. Even Chantal is not dumb enough-



Chantal is always dumb enough.


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 20, 2019)

“See you after surgery!” - don’t count your chicken tendies before they hatch chantal


----------



## Wyzzerd (Nov 20, 2019)

I hope she doesn't die on the table. 


A quick death while unconscious is too good for her. She needs a slow agonizing end while she is forced to contemplate her decisions.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Nov 20, 2019)

I don't know about any of you, but I've never seen anyone about to be operated on so giddy & upbeat hours before the surgery.
Chantal acts as if she's about to go on vacation.
A positive attitude is one thing, but she is over the top happy.

Well, the day is here.
If something is really happening, I think we can be sure it's something minor & not the huge incision she's been telling everyone it will be.
Either way, she is not the type to take pain well, so we're in for some whining, possible pain medication addiction, clots from not moving & more weight gain.

Let's sit back & see where this goes.

Edit: spelling mistake


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Nov 20, 2019)

So, is it time to start tuning up "Nearer My God to Thee"?

I mean Chantal is a woman of faith and all.


----------



## Pout*s*ine (Nov 20, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 1016982
> 
> “See you after surgery!” - don’t count your chicken tendies before they hatch chantal


Jesus, she's hideous. And no, Cuntal, I'm not just saying that because you're fat. I'm saying it because of the smug, obnoxious, shit-eating grin on display - right before going in for major surgery. Even if they don't do a total hysterectomy, the fact that you'll be cut open from breastbone to groin will create a world of pain for you.

That smug grin says it all, folks. She thinks she's won. She's showing the haydurs, now. 
Sure, Cuntal, let's just gloss over the fact you're massive, the only joy you have left in life is food and you're about to be cut open like turkey on thanksgiving -  sure, you're the winner.
She better pray to her newfound God that someone in this world cares enough about her to go and help her clean up and do the mandatory hygiene for that type of wound or else she'll croak, gorls.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 20, 2019)

I wonder if that's a standard gurney. They're generally two feet across.... and Chinny is completely covering that up. 

Bitch is huge, is what I'm saying.


----------



## Smiling Honeybadger (Nov 20, 2019)

Is she again rocking that "Two hospital shirt spread over a humongous amount of body"-design?! I wish all the best to the OP team and keep my fingers crossed that no one gets hurt hurling her mass around.


----------



## Ndnd (Nov 20, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> I wonder if that's a standard gurney. They're generally two feet across.... and Chinny is completely covering that up.
> 
> Bitch is huge, is what I'm saying.



You’re probably right. A standard gurney would likely collapse under the weight of death fats like Chinny. I imagine the hospital is using a bariatric version like this:


----------



## Dean Pentel (Nov 20, 2019)

Smiling Honeybadger said:


> Is she again rocking that "Two hospital shirt spread over a humongous amount of body"-design?! I wish all the best to the OP team and keep my fingers crossed that no one gets hurt hurling her mass around.


Probably not. Hospitals now typically have two types of gowns available, one for "regular" patients, and one for "bigger/bariatric" patients. That's how it was explained to me in orientation. The ones for bariatric patients are pretty goddamned big, too.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 20, 2019)

Imagine being such a narcissist that you’re smiling at the thought of owning your heydurs, even though you’re about to be cut open, lose a part of your body, and be a human wreck for the next couple of weeks—that is, if you even survive the surgery. You sure showed us, Chantal. Enjoy menopause.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 20, 2019)

Who Now said:


> Power level here but I'm glad I didn't know how the lap hysterectomy was done before I had it. Basically they throw you around the operating table. No time for pride. lol
> 
> Maybe she will "accidently" record the operating room like that one guy did.  He got to hear them talking shit about him, can you imagine what the staff is saying about her?


I do believe she talked about that in an older video. She made it sound like that was her worst fear about the whole ordeal, that the surgical team would talk shit about her. Now she is more concerned about farts? Gorl, that incision, though!


----------



## Hellion (Nov 20, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 1016764
> 
> Ma’am I’m gonna need you to stop now


Imagine if these are her last words. Fitting.


----------



## cromit (Nov 20, 2019)

Please give me a surgical menopause saga for Christmas I’ve been such a good haydur all year


----------



## Pout*s*ine (Nov 20, 2019)

Hmmm...that community post comment section looks heavily curated even 3 hours later. Is she still waiting for the surgeon (again)?


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Nov 20, 2019)

I’m ready for the 2020 bed bound saga! 

... please don’t die on us today, gorl.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 20, 2019)

I 'll bring the keto snacks and high ph water, folks!


----------



## 4Macie (Nov 20, 2019)

I like how people point out it’s the same paper, not just the same instructions, and she’s like “well of course it is. Same surgery same paper” completely missing the point.
In her defense, it might be same paper. She might just still have had the original. There would have been no reason to throw the original out cuz no surgery happened.

And people can fart in surgery. Just confirming that for everyone here. The thing is, if they’re smelling something foul and she’s opened up, they’re gonna get concerned they perforated something. in the end, she’ll be fine. Cows always find a way.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 20, 2019)

Smiling Honeybadger said:


> Is she again rocking that "Two hospital shirt spread over a humongous amount of body"-design?! I wish all the best to the OP team and keep my fingers crossed that no one gets hurt hurling her mass around.


It certainly looks like it, that’s why one sleeve is a normal sleeve and the other is just tied at the shoulder - it’s two gowns tied together.

Usually if they give you two gowns, you'd put your arms through both, one frontwards and one backwards, for maximum butt coverage. Not just tie them together at the shoulder like that. It looks very strange. But maybe two gowns worn properly was too tight?

Good luck to our Gravy Maven today!


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 20, 2019)

I bet when Chantal comes around in recovery the first thing she asks is whether she farted (tee hee!).


----------



## Meygen (Nov 20, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 1016982
> 
> “See you after surgery!” - don’t count your chicken tendies before they hatch chantal


She looks smug and bloated


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 20, 2019)

Drygorl said:


> She looks smug and bloated


That's every day, tbf.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Nov 20, 2019)

Well, now she has something to blame all her future awfulness on. Between the hormonal rollercoaster and the surgical trauma, she'll never have to worry about finding an excuse for her cuntiness and sloth ever again. And I'm pretty sure she thinks this is gonna make her lose weight and grow her hair back, too.

No wonder she looks so happy.


----------



## irishAzoth (Nov 20, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> Well, now she has something to blame all her future awfulness on. Between the hormonal rollercoaster and the surgical trauma, she'll never have to worry about finding an excuse for her cuntiness and sloth ever again. And I'm pretty sure she thinks this is gonna make her lose weight and grow her hair back, too.
> 
> No wonder she looks so happy.


if she thinks that cutting out her uterus is going to make her lose weight she's more delusional than I thought
the recovery is going to be painful, the mukbangs are going to be dirtier and the cats are going to be more annoyed now more than ever


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Nov 20, 2019)

irishAzoth said:


> if she thinks that cutting out her uterus is going to make her lose weight she's more delusional than I thought



BUT MUH HORMONES!

She's made it clear that she doesn't think her diet of constant, massive quantities of the worst food possible is outrageous, or even that unusual. She really thinks people eat fast food several times a week (or even several times a day) and she's just unlucky enough to get fat from it. We're all hypocrites for criticizing her diet, remember.

She absolutely thinks a major part of her problem is these cysts. Guarantee it.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Nov 20, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> "Nearer My God to Thee"


Gorls & gentlemen, it's been an honor shitposting with you all.


Punkinsplice said:


> I 'll bring the keto snacks and high ph water, folks!


I'll get the high-carb beverages. 

I am super-excited for the outcome of this.


----------



## Beluga (Nov 20, 2019)

Does anyone have any idea of how long could this whole surgery ordeal take? Like how long does a hysterectomy last on average? How long til anesthesia wears off etc?


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 20, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> She really thinks people eat fast food several times a week (or even several times a day) and she's just unlucky enough to get fat from it. We're all hypocrites for criticizing her diet, remember.


The thing is, people do. My roommate eats fast food almost every day, because he doesn't like to cook. But he's normal sized because he gets like. A lone burger and a medium fries. Chinnys issue is that she gets the large meals, and than a bunch of other shit with it. And than she has her 10 sauces. If she'd just watch her fucking calories, she could eat trash every day. But moderation is a punishment, remember?


----------



## DongMiguel (Nov 20, 2019)

Beluga said:


> Does anyone have any idea of how long could this whole surgery ordeal take? Like how long does a hysterectomy last on average? How long til anesthesia wears off etc?



Generally one to two hours.



SAVE TWINKIE! said:


>



This is the content I like because it doesn't do anything outlandish, so, Chantal can't really whine about bullying. Everything in this video, Chantal has done. It doesn't exaggerate her weight, since the photo is actually her and its focus, her dumpster diving, is something she so gleefully did on camera.

Perfect parody.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 20, 2019)

well looks like the dumpsters and toilets will get a reprieve in the greater Ottawa area this week.   she's actually under it appears.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Nov 20, 2019)

guys, please help. this is autistic as fuck, but i just pictured them slicing _around_ chantal and opening her up like the hood of a vehicle


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Nov 20, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> The thing is, people do. My roommate eats fast food like every day, because he doesn't like to cook. But he's normal sized because he gets like. A lone burger and a medium fries. Chinnys issue is that she gets the large meals, and than a bunch of other shit with it. And than she has her 10 sauces. If she'd just watch her fucking calories, she could eat trash every day. But moderation is a punishment, remember?



Also, he's a man, with presumably higher calorie needs than a tiny, sedentary woman.  What is she? 5' 1" tall? And she does fuck all, all day, every day except sit. And she eats enough for a family of four at one meal, not just standard set meals.

Chantal if she were a healthy weight would have a BMR that a single McD's or any other franchaise's standard Big Mac, large fries and large sugary drink set meal would come close to covering on its own (a Big Mac, large fries and large coke is 1120 calories), never mind the huge feasts she buys and eats on top of other meals and snacks. Her fast food meals are the equivalent of several meals in one.

It's so easy to pile on weight fast if you are short, female and not extremely active even if you eat normal portions of these restaurants' meals. If you ate next nothing else all day you could do it, but small women who live on this stuff inevitably start getting porky if they are eating three meals a day.


----------



## Montage (Nov 20, 2019)

So, she dead?


----------



## lottalove (Nov 20, 2019)

Beluga said:


> Does anyone have any idea of how long could this whole surgery ordeal take? Like how long does a hysterectomy last on average? How long til anesthesia wears off etc?


If she really had general anesthetic and even with a laparoscopic procedure, I'd think she'd be pretty much out of it for the whole day and first night, just getting some painkillers in. I'm no doctor and don't know if that improved within the last 20 years but that's what I assume.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Nov 20, 2019)

Montage said:


> So, she dead?



She's presumably in surgery, so have patience doggo.


----------



## howzitgoing (Nov 20, 2019)

Beluga said:


> Does anyone have any idea of how long could this whole surgery ordeal take? Like how long does a hysterectomy last on average? How long til anesthesia wears off etc?





DongMiguel said:


> Generally one to two hours.



Yup. Two hours max unless something goes wrong.

The catheter saga is going to be hilarious. That was the main thing I was looking forward to witnessing the last time this was happening, and maybe we'll actually get to experience it. I wonder if she'll vlog emptying out her pee bag.



lottalove said:


> If she really had general anesthetic and even with a laparoscopic procedure, I'd think she'd be pretty much out of it for the whole day and first night, just getting some painkillers in. I'm no doctor and don't know if that improved within the last 20 years but that's what I assume.



Sorry for the PL, but I had mine earlier this year. I was awake within half an hour of the surgery, and while I was definitely floating because of the drugs, I remember most of the first day.  I don't know how someone Chantal's size would react to it all, but it wouldn't surprise me if she was on Instagram posting later today.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 20, 2019)

lottalove said:


> If she really had general anesthetic and even with a laparoscopic procedure, I'd think she'd be pretty much out of it for the whole day and first night, just getting some painkillers in. I'm no doctor and don't know if that improved within the last 20 years but that's what I assume.



I'm guessing they did an epidural, it's safer and the patient wakes up in less nausea usually.


----------



## AngelBitch (Nov 20, 2019)

howzitgoing said:


> Yup. Two hours max unless something goes wrong.
> 
> The catheter saga is going to be hilarious. That was the main thing I was looking forward to witnessing the last time this was happening, and maybe we'll actually get to experience it. I wonder if she'll vlog emptying out her pee bag.



unless she had major complications like a perforated bladder (can be common in hysters related to cysts because it's right next to the ovaries and cysts can attach to it leading to them needing to be cut away) she won't go home with a catheter. in fact it will likely be removed within the first 24 hours post surgery.  one of the main criteria for leaving the hospital is passing gas (lucky chinny) and urinating on your own. she won't be changing her own pee bag.


----------



## THEKINGOFGOUTVLOGS (Nov 20, 2019)

I don't get why she stuffs herself like a pig everytime befor a surgery

I guess it's to make up for her not being able to eat crappy food while in the hospital


----------



## war has changed (Nov 20, 2019)

THEKINGOFGOUTVLOGS said:


> I don't get why she stuffs herself like a pig everytime befor a surgery
> 
> I guess it's to make up for her not being able to eat crappy food while in the hospital



I personally believe a theory mentioned sometime back here that she eats to satiate her tension.
It would definitely explain why she is able to recount horrific embarrassing tales as she is gorging on camera.

It's kind of counterproductive though - you eat to stop yourself from being negative, but your surgery does go badly nonetheless.


----------



## howzitgoing (Nov 20, 2019)

AngelBitch said:


> unless she had major complications like a perforated bladder (can be common in hysters related to cysts because it's right next to the ovaries and cysts can attach to it leading to them needing to be cut away) she won't go home with a catheter. in fact it will likely be removed within the first 24 hours post surgery.  one of the main criteria for leaving the hospital is passing gas (lucky chinny) and urinating on your own. she won't be changing her own pee bag.



I hope not. I know at least one doctor that makes any abnormal patient go home with one for like a week, but yeah, that very well could be not the norm.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 20, 2019)

AngelBitch said:


> unless she had major complications like a perforated bladder (can be common in hysters related to cysts because it's right next to the ovaries and cysts can attach to it leading to them needing to be cut away) she won't go home with a catheter. in fact it will likely be removed within the first 24 hours post surgery.  one of the main criteria for leaving the hospital is passing gas (lucky chinny) and urinating on your own. she won't be changing her own pee bag.



I'm really, really, really curious what her attitude is post surgery and how quickly (or slowly) she'll get discharged.  I can see her being completely non-compliant until she realizes the only way they will clear her  (so she can eat like a pig again at home) is if she's able to get out of bed, walk a bit, pass urine and understand her wound care.


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Nov 20, 2019)

I can totally see her as similar to one of those 600lb life patients who truns into a massive non-compliant crybaby post-surgery and refuses to get up, walk, anything because it huuuuurts and they simply refuse to do anything that causes them the slightest disconfort or requires an actual effort.

I admit, I am a bad person and will quietly enjoy seeing the smug, self-satisfied smirk wiped off Chinny's mug if she actually does have surgery and has to experience the pain and general responsibilities that come with it. I don't see he coping at all, because as we all know, she's not just dumb and delusional, she is lazy as fuck.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Nov 20, 2019)

I wonder if they will put those inflatable pants they put on a lot of people post surgery to help prevent blood clots.  They SUCK, so I kinda hope they do.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Nov 20, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 1016764
> 
> Ma’am I’m gonna need you to stop now



“PLEASE GIVE ME ATTENTION”


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 20, 2019)

thejackal said:


> I'm really, really, really curious what her attitude is post surgery and how quickly (or slowly) she'll get discharged.  I can see her being completely non-compliant until she realizes the only way they will clear her  (so she can eat like a pig again at home) is if she's able to get out of bed, walk a bit, pass urine and understand her wound care.


I'm also interested in whether she'll eventually show off any scar(s) she gets from these procedures (follow-ups, etc, she could be riddled with stuff that a scanner can't detect through her blubber). The logical side of me says that Chantal thinks she's hot and flawless so wouldn't, but the other side has... seen everything else Chantal has done for attention on camera. There's a chance she will refuse to talk about it if she is told to change her lifestyle or it will come back, same as how she refused to follow her diet as prep. She plugs her ears and closes her eyes.

We really should make a poll for how long Chantal will take to go back to her normal lifestyle. Edit: some have been made below.


----------



## GinnyPotter (Nov 20, 2019)

I will never understand why people think it's cute to take pictures or vlog while they're in the hospital. 

It's creepy, it's weird and the only people I've ever seen do it are munchies or crazy people. (Oops, guess that's the same thing)


----------



## thejackal (Nov 20, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> I wonder if they will put those inflatable pants they put on a lot of people post surgery to help prevent blood clots.  They SUCK, so I kinda hope they do.



The nurses doing bloodwork and general wellness checks every two hours through the night is fun too.  Normal people want to get home as quickly as fucking possible.  But this gorl ain't normal.


----------



## Wyzzerd (Nov 20, 2019)

Now's your chance Bibi! The time is nigh, take your revenge! Think about every smell, hidden pizza box, forced affection, filthy living condition, every disgusting story, and even helping put the fat hogs shoes on for her!


PULL OUT YOUR PHONE AND RECORD IT FOR THE FARMS! Let us join you in your victory as you drive away to a better life!


----------



## AngelBitch (Nov 20, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> I wonder if they will put those inflatable pants they put on a lot of people post surgery to help prevent blood clots.  They SUCK, so I kinda hope they do.


those things are God awful. 

gonna PL a bit and say i had a total abdominal hyst and i am in great health with no history of blood clots and they still made me wear those on my lower legs post surgery. with her PE stuff so recently i guarantee she's going to get them. they're also GOING to make her get up and walk immediately and often, as soon as the catheter is out. it's going to be part of her discharge plan, to walk several times a day. she risks death if she doesn't, but this is Chantal who risks death to grab McDonald's from her front seat while driving 60 on the highway so we know she's going to be completely non compliant. 

if she survives surgery either an infection from not cleaning herself and her wound properly of an actual PE is gonna get her. this is very likely the beginning of the end if she's getting the surgery she claims to be getting.


----------



## Refrigerator Poet (Nov 20, 2019)

LavenderLiquor said:


> I will never understand why people think it's cute to take pictures or vlog while they're in the hospital.
> 
> It's creepy, it's weird and the only people I've ever seen do it are munchies or crazy people. (Oops, guess that's the same thing)



My kid had major surgery last year.  We took pics of her doing a thumbs-up both before and after, as proof of life/status update for out-of-town relatives and her friends at school.  Posted them to Insta for the same reason.

I do think it’s weird when people do selfies and post those themselves, though.  Do they not have somebody to do that shit for them??


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Nov 20, 2019)

So who's gonna be checking the obits for our gorl if she doesn't show up for a few days?


----------



## meowmix (Nov 20, 2019)

Refrigerator Poet said:


> My kid had major surgery last year.  We took pics of her doing a thumbs-up both before and after, as proof of life/status update for out-of-town relatives and her friends at school.  Posted them to Insta for the same reason.
> 
> I do think it’s weird when people do selfies and post those themselves, though.  Do they not have somebody to do that shit for them??



Nobody gives a fuck. Do that shit thru private email chains or something.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 20, 2019)

I don't think every opinion could be contained within a single poll, for those of a speculative nature, you can vote here (thanks @Strine for reminding me of this site - also @GargoyleGorl's poll below asks a different question and is a good compliment):


Surgery results?
What will she announce as her plan upon returning to Youtube?
How long until Chantal returns to her original lifestyle?
Edit in the Time of Coronavirus: in case the site dies between now and Chantal becoming the most famous person on the internet, here's the results:


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Nov 20, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> I don't think every opinion could be contained within a single poll, for those of a speculative nature, you can vote here (thanks @Strine for reminding me of this site):
> 
> 
> Surgery results?
> ...



Curses! You beat me to it!

Oh well. As long as we're entertaining ourselves while we wait.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Nov 20, 2019)

meowmix said:


> Nobody gives a fuck. Do that shit thru private email chains or something.



I think FO Fb would be OK. IG culture is weird. I guess kids don't use Fb anymore...


----------



## fatfuck (Nov 20, 2019)

What type of surgery is she even having? No way it's related to WLS because she would never be approved. She can't stick to a diet for more than 15 minutes. Unless she found some 3rd world indian butcher with fake license she will never qualify for any type of WLS.

Bottom line is surgery won't change shit. Just take a look at her diets. She thinks everything is an instant solution that doesn't require long term commitment. Because she's delusional I wouldn't put it past her believing all of her problems and the reason she's 400+ lbs are related to those cysts. I'll be surprised if they're even 10 lbs in total.

It'll follow the same pattern as everything. She'll be in pain and lose a few lbs and start dreaming of parading in town in cute dresses in the summer of 2020. She'll plan on creating multiple new channels so that we can all follow her glorious journey of transformation and new me.

A week later she'll completely forget about everything and be back to having food orgasms on camera.


----------



## 4Macie (Nov 20, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> What type of surgery is she even having?


Its the one dealing with her cyst. She keeps saying “hee hee hysterectomy” but that’s literally worst case scenario. They’ll open her up, see how bad it is, do what they can, and off she’ll go.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 20, 2019)

You know if i had to go through all that to look inside this beast, I would find a reason to take something out. She didn't make the tiniest effort to make this easier on herself or the surgical team, and it is her own fault that they couldn't use imaging or laparoscopy to get a look. I think they needed a special table and a certain operating theater to do her surgery, too. Something is coming out!


----------



## chantalisfat (Nov 20, 2019)

I think she'll probably do the shy/fake coy shit that she normally does with strangers for the first bit of the hospitalization. I can see her turning into Cuntal real fast when they insist she get up to walk, though. She'll also get super cunty when she's hungry, and possibly when she's embarrassed. I'd love to see her trying to get out of bed, flailing all around like an upturned turtle. Think she'll ask for fast food tonight? I can't see Jabba eating _only_ hospital food. I mean, she'll definitely eat the hospital food in addition to whatever else she can convince Bibi/her mom to go get her, though.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 20, 2019)

chantalisfat said:


> I think she'll probably do the shy/fake coy shit that she normally does with strangers for the first bit of the hospitalization. I can see her turning into Cuntal real fast when they insist she get up to walk, though. She'll also get super cunty when she's hungry, and possibly when she's embarrassed. I'd love to see her trying to get out of bed, flailing all around like an upturned turtle. Think she'll ask for fast food tonight? I can't see Jabba eating _only_ hospital food. I mean, she'll definitely eat the hospital food in addition to whatever else she can convince Bibi/her mom to go get her, though.



I hope she has to meet with the occupational therapist and explain her "job".


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Nov 20, 2019)

thejackal said:


> I hope she has to meet with the occupational therapist and explain her "job".


She will just tell him she’s a public figure with a thriving YouTube career with many followers !! Hee hee you haydurs !!!


----------



## thejackal (Nov 20, 2019)

So she was scheduled for surgery at what, like 8-10 this morning EST?  It's now 5.  Is she alive?  Where's the post surgery selfies she was so sure she'd be taking?


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 20, 2019)

thejackal said:


> So she was scheduled for surgery at what, like 8-10 this morning EST?  It's now 5.  Is she alive?  Where's the post surgery selfies she was so sure she'd be taking?



She’s either dead or still trying to come round from being knocked out. ORRR she’s at home eating pizza and she’ll tell us she couldn’t film in hospital and that “she’s back home now”


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Nov 20, 2019)

thejackal said:


> So she was scheduled for surgery at what, like 8-10 this morning EST?  It's now 5.  Is she alive?  Where's the post surgery selfies she was so sure she'd be taking?



She's either:

Dead
Surgery was harder than she thought and she's too doped up/in pain to know her own name 
Surgery got "cancelled" again and she's attempting to concoct a cover story.


----------



## AngelBitch (Nov 20, 2019)

thejackal said:


> So she was scheduled for surgery at what, like 8-10 this morning EST?  It's now 5.  Is she alive?  Where's the post surgery selfies she was so sure she'd be taking?


i think she might have actually had the surgery. under no circumstances would she be up to anything social media related if she'd had an actual cut her open abdominal surgery. being as it's been nearly 12 hours with nothing, i think it might have actually been real, otherwise she'd be online either sad facing about it being canceled for reasons totally unrelated to her piggishness, or pretending she was totally feeling great because her weight isn't a problem and we all made fun of her for nothing. instead, she's silent, which to me says the surgery actually happened and she is currently in hell. no one deserves it more.

edit: spelling


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 20, 2019)

AngelBitch said:


> i think she might have actually had the surgery. under no circumstances would she be up to anything social media related if she'd had an actual cut her open abdominal surgery. being as it's been nearly 12 hours with nothing, i think it might have actually been real, otherwise she'd be online either sad facing about it being canceled for reasons totally unrelated to her piggishness, or pretending she was totally feeling great because her weight isn't a problem and we all made fun of her for nothing. instead, she's silent, which to me says the surgery actually happened and she is currently in hell. no one deserves it more.
> 
> edit: spelling


I agree. I'd be suspicious if she logged on at all in the next day after that kind of surgery. Even if she is lucid enough to have the intention, she's likely incapable physically.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 20, 2019)

While were waiting here's some twitter search results for her.


----------



## Situation Type Deal Gorl (Nov 20, 2019)

'Fess up time: is Magee Mae a farmer? Peetz looking like a stoned reindeer.








						The YouTube Underground
					

I ask for a Christmas card exchange and y’all show the fuck out! Best supporters ever! Thank you Magee Mae, I’m getting a frame now.




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 20, 2019)

Archive of the pic because it's good.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Nov 20, 2019)

Is she dead or what? There's no way surgery went on this long and she's bound to be awake by now. Is the bitch dead or not?


----------



## lottalove (Nov 20, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> I agree. I'd be suspicious if she logged on at all in the next day after that kind of surgery. Even if she is lucid enough to have the intention, she's likely incapable physically.


We have two or three options of grinning with a "Told you so." She'd be either delusional about the implications a real surgery has, lying or (in my mind least probable) dead.


Whatthefuck said:


> Is she dead or what? There's no way surgery went on this long and she's bound to be awake by now. Is the bitch dead or not?


I don't think so, because of  assumed good medical services in Canada.
Has to be either major pain and drowsiness or being a bit more elaborate setting everybody up this time, which I doubt.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Nov 20, 2019)

I really hope she’s not dead. I want to imagine all those mukbangs are paying off and she’s in agonizing pain because she didn’t do proper pre-op protocol like her doctor recommended.


----------



## Wyzzerd (Nov 20, 2019)

She's either physically in hell or spiritually in hell, right where she belongs. Enjoy the silence fellow kiwis and just wait for the fallout.


----------



## Swagstika (Nov 20, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> Is she dead or what? There's no way surgery went on this long and she's bound to be awake by now. Is the bitch dead or not?


It annoys me greatly that I waste energy on wondering about the same


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 20, 2019)

Did any of you Maple syrup drinkers see a Pygmy running around Ottawa screaming freedom?


----------



## ADHD (Nov 20, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> Did any of you Maple syrup drinkers see a Pygmy running around Ottawa screaming freedom?


And if you did, find out what the hell they gave her.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 20, 2019)

I have the creeping feeling that amidst us dreaming of karmic punishment being visited on her, she's just sitting there doped up laughing and farting at some netflix show on her phone.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Nov 20, 2019)

I watched the 6 o clock news and there was no report of a obese mini yeti hobbling around to all the fast food joints in Ottawa. There is always the 11 o’clock news tho.
Will inform


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 20, 2019)

Jesus Christ you spergs. She's laying around stoned out of her mind right now. She probably won't be around for a few days assuming it was just laparoscopic. If they slit her open, he's going to be out of commission for a while.


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 20, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> Archive of the pic because it's good.
> 
> View attachment 1017416



I like how the fan drew Yaba just as fat as Chantal


----------



## Reverend (Nov 20, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Jesus Christ you spergs. She's laying around stoned out of her mind right now. She probably won't be around for a few days assuming it was just laparoscopic. If they slit her open,* he's *going to be out of commission for a while.



You are absolutely right on the fact that Peetz will have no one to fulfill his feeder fetish now sadly.


----------



## Barbarella (Nov 20, 2019)

She probably will post something tomorrow, if just a line or two. The internet means all to Chantel, and she’s super narcissistic so she probably thinks her fans are all staying up and waiting to hear from her.  But in reality, she’s unlikely to be able to hold her phone for long, I imagine she’s much weaker than any of us would be who went through the same surgery, and you don’t realize it until your gut is cut open but every movement you make affects those muscles.

What I wouldn’t give to be a fly on the wall when they tell her to stand up for the first time. It hurts like hell and you cannot believe they want you to do something so painful, but normal people follow instructions, and when you do it you immediately start to feel better. But then most don’t have 400 lbs of hanging fat on their abdomen.

I think Chantel is going to cry and pushback and not do it until “tomorrow.”. Nurses can’t force her to do it and they will probably have to get a team together as fall protection, so if she says no that will be her last chance for a while as getting four nursing staff in the same room is hard. 

I can see her getting side effects: wound infections, a PT, or as somebody upthread said, atalectasis and pneumonia. They’ll give her a device to blow on to keep her lungs pushing stuff out, but that is also very painful after abdominal surgery and she might balk at that too.

I bet we hear a “funny” story time mukbang on ways she foiled all the doctors after surgery. And look, she’s fine. Then she has a heart attack and drops dead on camera.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 20, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> She probably will post something tomorrow, if just a line or two. The internet means all to Chantel, and she’s super narcissistic so she probably thinks her fans are all staying up and waiting to hear from her.  But in reality, she’s unlikely to be able to hold her phone for long, I imagine she’s much weaker than any of us would be who went through the same surgery, and you don’t realize it until your gut is cut open but every movement you make affects those muscles.
> 
> What I wouldn’t give to be a fly on the wall when they tell her to stand up for the first time. It hurts like hell and you cannot believe they want you to do something so painful, but normal people follow instructions, and when you do it you immediately start to feel better. But then most don’t have 400 lbs of hanging fat on their abdomen.
> 
> ...



Bingo.  She's not in a good place.  There's not enough narcs in the world to make post surgery from something major like this a time for selfies.   That's what the munchies never understand.  I bet she's in a world of hurt.  Oh well she brought this on herself.  I bet she's got the anti-clotting sleeves on her bloated calves and is probably itching her way into a restless night as we speak.  Hope she doesn't mind the BP cuff coming out every few hours tonight and that lovely smell of disinfectant on every nurse's hand.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Nov 20, 2019)

chantalisfat said:


> Think she'll ask for fast food tonight? I can't see Jabba eating _only_ hospital food. I mean, she'll definitely eat the hospital food in addition to whatever else she can convince Bibi/her mom to go get her, though.


While I doubt she is lucid enough to eat tonight, I have no doubt that by supper time tomorrow she will be begging for her usual go to crapola. Chinny doesn't eat because she is hungry, she eats as a coping mechanism for anything that is uncomfortable or distressing. Minor or major. Arby's will do what Dilaudid can't.
I forsee this becoming a medical saga for months to come. Surgery is the easy part, it's the recovery that is a bitch. Her pain will be *The worst *pain that any human has ever experienced. It will require pain meds long after pain meds should be used, it will require PT (that she won't even do) and it will require everyone waiting on her hand and hoof. I wouldn't doubt if she ends up at mom's or grandma's so they can play nurse and cater to her every whim as well as cater meals. I see an eye roll worthy shit show on the horizon.


----------



## Smiling Honeybadger (Nov 20, 2019)

Given her non existent pain tolerance and ginormous weight, this certainly is going to be a shit show. You have to get upright and up fairly quickly, even if it feels like your stitches are about to come flying out.

Add to that Chantal's near immobility and her being already out of breath when she sits, and bedbound saga is not too unlikely.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Nov 20, 2019)

Peace, peace! she is not dead, she doth not sleep
She hath awakened from the dream of life
'Tis we, who lost in stormy visions, keep
With phantoms an unprofitable strife,
And in mad trance, strike with our spirit's knife
Invulnerable nothings. — We decay
Like corpses in a charnel; fear and grief
Convulse us and consume us day by day,
And cold hopes swarm like worms within our living clay.


----------



## Barbarella (Nov 20, 2019)

She’ll be horrified to discover that after an open abdominal surgery they are only going to give her clear liquids. Her gut needs to rest, when they start fussing with it your colon can go dormant (it’s why they want you to fart, means it’s coming to life) At first, she’s going to get decaf tea, bone broth and jello. And it wouldn’t surprise me if they put her on a diet too.

I don’t know how long she’ll be hospitalized. It really shouldn’t be more than two days but she is so fat I think the whole process will take much longer.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Nov 20, 2019)

I still can’t believe they performed non life threatening surgery on her. They rarely take that high of a risk for an exploratory surgery. 
People half her weight get refused gall bladder surgery until they get down to a human weight. Baffling.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 20, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> I still can’t believe they performed non life threatening surgery on her. They rarely take that high of a risk for an exploratory surgery.
> People half her weight get refused gall bladder surgery until they get down to a human weight. Baffling.



There is a surgery industrial complex, even in "socialized medicine" countries like Canada.  I agree completely.  Any sane policy would have her only going under the knife for an acute, life threatening situation.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Nov 20, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> I wonder if they will put those inflatable pants they put on a lot of people post surgery to help prevent blood clots.  They SUCK, so I kinda hope they do.





AngelBitch said:


> those things are God awful.
> 
> gonna PL a bit and say i had a total abdominal hyst and i am in great health with no history of blood clots and they still made me wear those on my lower legs post surgery.


Are they really that bad? I thought they were kinda soothing, personally. The only thing I didn't like is that your legs get all clammy after a while. 

To get back on topic, Chantal must be feeling horrendous if she can't even find it in herself to film. I'm trying to remember how long it took for my anesthesia to wear off, but I was so fucked up immediately afterwards that I can't remember. All I can remember is panicking because my surgery was late in the day & my little team had gone home when I woke up three hours later.

That's the other thing---I was under for a few hours (because they were putting my arm back together), but Chantal is (presumably) having major abdominal surgery. With her weight & all the junk the have to cut & sift through, I can imagine it taking a lot longer than it should.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 20, 2019)

I can't speak for Canada, but for example with the NHS they operate on people like Chantal because they're far more insulated from malpractice/civil suits vs. the US where anybody can sue anybody and hospitals and psychiatrists are obsessed with minimising risk.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 20, 2019)

Remember those nutrition shakes in the video where she showed us her hospital bag? I wonder if she still has them and will be able to have those. Watered down broth and jello is awful, but she will probably drop a lot of weight. Maybe we will get an amazing boomerang weight gain after recovery. Beef and cheddars every day with TMI storytime!


----------



## wheelpower (Nov 20, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> Did any of you Maple syrup drinkers see a Pygmy running around Ottawa screaming freedom?



The streets of Ottawa are a little too quiet tonight. I'll check the A&Ws


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 20, 2019)

I don't remember the week after I had surgery, between the anesthesia and the pain meds. The only thing I _do_ remember is crying while sitting on a bench in the shower while my surgical wounds were cleaned. And what I had done didn't even involve the abdominal wall. She's in for some misery.


----------



## AngelBitch (Nov 20, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> I don't remember the week after I had surgery, between the anesthesia and the pain meds. The only thing I _do_ remember is crying while sitting on a bench in the shower while my surgical wounds were cleaned. And what I had done didn't even involve the abdominal wall. She's in for some misery.



Seriously, she won't even be able to stand fully upright for about a week. IF she walks like she's supposed to it will be shuffling and hunched over. Probably longer for her, actually, because of the massive amount of weight she carries in her gut weighing the incision and her stomach down. She could barely walk for 2 minutes straight before surgery, she's got no idea what's coming now.


----------



## wheelpower (Nov 20, 2019)

Welp


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 20, 2019)

Her upper arm is wider than the height of her head....


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 20, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> Welp
> 
> View attachment 1017720


 No normal person would post this photo when they knew they had hundreds of people hate following them. She's so pathetic.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Nov 20, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> Welp
> 
> View attachment 1017720


I don't know about you, but I don't see her standing up anytime soon.


----------



## PatTraverse (Nov 20, 2019)

We are entering into uncharted territory here and i for one cannot wait! So many possibilities for her to be the non-compliant idiot that will make this recovery longer, more painful and complicated.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Nov 20, 2019)

Doing  into the bedbound era.
Full speed ahead!!


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 20, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> Welp
> 
> View attachment 1017720


Lmao she’s so desperate for attention, my god... a simple text update on her community page would have been enough just to let people know she’s not fucking dead


----------



## Jamaican Tard Wrangler (Nov 20, 2019)

Good to know her priority after surgery was making a community post for all the people that wished she didn't wake up


----------



## chantalisfat (Nov 20, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> Remember those nutrition shakes in the video where she showed us her hospital bag? I wonder if she still has them and will be able to have those. Watered down broth and jello is awful, but she will probably drop a lot of weight. Maybe we will get an amazing boomerang weight gain after recovery. Beef and cheddars every day with TMI storytime!


She bought those for before the surgery - the first time. She thought she should drink the nutrition shakes all the week before to ensure she was super healthy for the surgery.


----------



## sharpshield (Nov 20, 2019)

Shout-out to the Canadian surgeon that successfully operated on a whale!


----------



## Jamaican Tard Wrangler (Nov 20, 2019)

How many crusted on dingleberries do you think the doctor had to forcefully remove to perform the hysterectomy?


----------



## JimmyHill'sBlarms (Nov 20, 2019)

Well, smack my ass, she actually HAD the surgery, and lived!

Excuse me while I go eat my hat.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Nov 20, 2019)

If she didn’t 


Jamaican Tard Wrangler said:


> Good to know her priority after surgery was making a community post for all the people that wished she didn't wake up


If she didn’t so something to show proof anything was done she’d get a ton of shit. She had to prove the haydurs wrong !!  Also yeah her priorities are fucked.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Nov 20, 2019)

I'm guessing she had laparoscopic surgery, in my experience it's standard for ovarian cyst removal and to take a peak at what else could be going on.  If they saw anything that required her uterus to be removed immediately they were then open her up.  If I'm correct then she probably wont be in to rough of shape, pain isn't to bad either, although her weight will make it a little worse.

I'm guessing she will play it up though, hoping to get some sweet sweet internet sympathy.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Nov 20, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> I don't remember the week after I had surgery, between the anesthesia and the pain meds. The only thing I _do_ remember is crying while sitting on a bench in the shower while my surgical wounds were cleaned. And what I had done didn't even involve the abdominal wall. She's in for some misery.


A family emergency happened when I broke my shoulder, so I lied & said I didn't need anymore morphine so I could get discharged. I was in agony. Then not even 24 hours after surgery I lost my balance & fell trying to get in my dad's car & they had to x-ray my arm again to make sure I didn't re-break it or pop out any of my 30+ staples.

I can honestly say the post-surgery recovery hurt so much worse than the break itself. & I had smashed my arm in half & had to wait a full day for surgery. Morphine barely touched that shit. & I've got a pretty high pain tolerance. 

Chantal is in for a real treat.


wheelpower said:


> Welp
> 
> View attachment 1017720


Holy fuck. I don't know what I expected, but she looks Amberlynn-levels of sickly. She's going to long for the sweet embrace of death soon enough.

I almost feel bad for her.

Almost.


----------



## Wyzzerd (Nov 20, 2019)

I bet the surgeon and nurses were the first humans to see her genitals in years! Even chantal hasn't been able to see down there since her teens.


I'm so sorry you had to see that staff, it must have been horrible.


----------



## Wherethewildlingsare (Nov 20, 2019)

I bet her next video will be titled 'Storytime: I farted during surgery!' with TMI in big letters in her thumbnail. 

"So the doctor came in when I was done, and he just _had _to be the most gorgeous guy ever, and he starts out by telling me that my surgery went really well, except for one minor inconvenience. There was a noise halfway through surgery, and he put down his instruments and told everyone to stop until they figured out where the noise came from. The OR nurse said she smelled something through her mask, and they all realized I had farted! I was so embarrassed, and the doctor told me that I had nothing to worry about - it happens all the time. I couldn't believe he was so blatantly flirting with me in front of Bibi! Anyways guyz, I was thinking of doing an Arby's mukbang, but hopefully they won't be stingy with the sauce like last time, ya know?"


----------



## thejackal (Nov 20, 2019)

Thanks to all for the updates.  I have little to add but this.



Spoiler: expectations












Spoiler: Reality


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Nov 20, 2019)

JimmyHill'sBlarms said:


> Well, smack my ass, she actually HAD the surgery, and lived!
> 
> Excuse me while I go eat my hat.


Well, not so fast. Yes, she's in a hospital, but right now we have no idea what procedure was done.
Remember, she's been telling people she was going to be cut open from under her breast bone to her pelvis for a full hysterectomy, but it could be something much less invasive.
We have to wait & see because Chantal lies.

No matter what, we're in for some fun times ahead. 
My prediction? Lung problems, wound infection & weight gain for starters.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 20, 2019)

Jesus what did they do to her face? Anyone know if we would see more bandaging or special garments if she had the big incision?


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Nov 20, 2019)

Jaded Optimist said:


> I'm guessing she had laparoscopic surgery, in my experience it's standard for ovarian cyst removal and to take a peak at what else could be going on.  If they saw anything that required her uterus to be removed immediately they were then open her up.  If I'm correct then she probably wont be in to rough of shape, pain isn't to bad either, although her weight will make it a little worse.
> 
> I'm guessing she will play it up though, hoping to get some sweet sweet internet sympathy.


Except she claimed her cyst was melon sized (17cm x 9cm). That cannot be removed laparoscopically and cysts aren't usually drained due to threat of cancer seeding. This is the problem with Chantal. She lies about one thing, then lies to cover her lie, which leads to more lies. When she finally makes a video, it should be interesting.

Edit to add- It makes zero sense to cut her from her breastbone down as she has claimed. Unless she is having stomach (i.e. WLS) surgery. The uterus and ovaries are much lower in the abdomen. The incision is usually made suprapubically (as for a C-section) and below the belly button.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 20, 2019)

Well, she did engage in a lot of Self Love and Nutrition, that may have shrunk it quite a bit


----------



## AngelBitch (Nov 20, 2019)

Based on the picture I'd say she definitely had some kind of abdominal procedure done. The pillow on her belly is very common after abdominal surgeries because holding it to your stomach when you move or cough or laugh helps provide support and makes it less painful. Not by much but a little. I carried a small pillow for about a week to help. BUT, that doesn't mean she had a hysterectomy or even a full incision. With laparoscopic they fill your stomach cavity with air to help them move around in there and see better, and that can cause incredible pain as the air is trapped post surgery and pillows will help with that pain too.

So really, no way to know what procedure she had done, could be as minor as a little peek around with the lap tools, could be as major as the full vertical abdominal hyster she was bragging it'd be. No way to know until she starts making videos and we see her moving around. It'll be very obvious if she had the cut, she literally will not be able to be upright for at least a week, in visible pain every time she shifts or moves etc. No amount of opiods will make that pain go away, they only help manage it a bit to allow you to function.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 20, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> Jesus what did they do to her face? Anyone know if we would see more bandaging or special garments if she had the big incision?


Uh. That has always been her normal face.


----------



## Situation Type Deal Gorl (Nov 20, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> Her upper arm is wider than the height of her head....



Between her and ALR, they are PUMPED (with fat) for the gun show.


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Nov 20, 2019)

wheelpower said:


> Welp
> 
> View attachment 1017720



OK, in this photo she is weirdly indistinguishable from DeathByJen.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Nov 20, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> Except she claimed her cyst was melon sized (17cm x 9cm). That cannot be removed laparoscopically and cysts aren't usually drained due to threat of cancer seeding. This is the problem with Chantal. She lies about one thing, then lies to cover her lie, which leads to more lies. When she finally makes a video, it should be interesting.


I was literally in the exact same situation twice (except the being fat part).  Both times they were removed via laparoscopy.


----------



## AngelBitch (Nov 20, 2019)

Jaded Optimist said:


> I was literally in the exact same situation twice (except the being fat part).  Both times they were removed via laparoscopy.


i think it depends in the type of cyst? fluid filled ones are more flexible and can squeeze through small openings. solid complex cysts, which she says hers are, can't fit through inch wide openings and have to be removed with a bigger incision. the complex ones are also the ones most common to be cancerous, hence why they don't like to cut them up to remove laparoscopically because of risk of left behind cancer cells.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Nov 20, 2019)

I hope Bibi took a picture of her teratomas cysts; that’s the closest Chantal will ever come of giving him anything resembling a _child_.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Nov 20, 2019)

AngelBitch said:


> complex ones are also the ones most common to be cancerous, hence why they don't like to cut them up to remove laparoscopically because of risk of left behind cancer cells.


They thought mine were possibly cancerous as well.  I'm just saying this because Chantal could be exaggerating her surgery for attention, but she obviously had some operation performed.  Unless I see incision wounds or paperwork, I won't believe for a moment she had a hysterectomy.


----------



## chantalisfat (Nov 21, 2019)

I bet the weirdo asked to keep her cysts in a jar/tank/tub.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 21, 2019)

Jaded Optimist said:


> *They thought mine were possibly cancerous as well.  I'm just saying this because Chantal could be exaggerating her surgery for attention*, but she obviously had some operation performed.  Unless I see incision wounds or paperwork, I won't believe for a moment she had a hysterectomy.



gee, ya think a gorl with a 1500 page thread might be melking us?  FFS stop the mindless powerleveling.


----------



## letericajones (Nov 21, 2019)

Moment of silence for her cysts, Fred & Ginger. She tried countless times to shrink or "starve" them out with her fad diets like the water fast or grape fruit juice fast. Each time she did a mukbang, they sapped the nutrients and grew stronger.. determined to live. And now they're gone. RIP.


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 21, 2019)

I'm glad it's (probably) nothing serious. If it was serious you know she'd only get an avalanche of asspats that would go on forever.

This way she'll be back to her cunty antics in no time and we can add "lied about/greatly exaggerated cancer/surgery risk/severity of cysts" to her greatest hits.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Nov 21, 2019)

congrats on not dying, yet, anyways!


----------



## ClipBitch (Nov 21, 2019)

chantalisfat said:


> I bet the weirdo asked to keep her cysts in a jar/tank/tub.


The first thing she'll do when back is eat them on camera.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Nov 21, 2019)

thejackal said:


> gee, ya think a gorl with a 1500 page thread might be melking us?  FFS stop the mindless powerleveling.


When half of the people in this thread went from "she's a faker, there was no surgery planned!" to  "OMG, she totally had a hysterectomy and survived!" because of one picture, I think providing an alternate option which includes an anecdote might just be adding some logic/info to the discussion.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Nov 21, 2019)

chantalisfat said:


> I bet the weirdo asked to keep her cysts in a jar/tank/tub.



The cysts would be off to the lab for biopsy.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 21, 2019)

Jaded Optimist said:


> When half of the people in this thread went from "she's a faker, there was no surgery planned!" to  "OMG, she totally had a hysterectomy and survived!" because of one picture, I think providing an alternate option which includes an anecdote might just be adding some logic/info to the discussion.



chantal lies and people speculate this is a gossip forum; wtf that has to do with your "same situation twice" (congrats on being not obese!) is beyond me.  anyways goodnight.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Nov 21, 2019)

I’m not going to act surprised that she survived or was able to have the surgery. Much fatter people survive much more invasive procedures all the time. She could live till her mid 60s for all I know. But I do know it won’t be a pleasant existence for these last couple of decades.

Now we can look forward to Chantal bathing in all the asspats she will inevitably get from her “concerned supporters” (that it seems most of whom subscribe to the reaction channels) when she m.ilks her health for all its worth. Even though it’s “no one’s business”.

EDIT: lol this person in the comments. I see you mo’fucka


----------



## war has changed (Nov 21, 2019)

LetThemEatCake said:


> OK, in this photo she is weirdly indistinguishable from DeathByJen.



I was leaning towards Becky the Thumb.


----------



## RandomLurker (Nov 21, 2019)

Maybe I'm wrong, but I'm suspicious of why she doesnt appear to have an IV in either the pre-op photo and the post-op. Typically any patient who is admitted to a hospital is immediately hooked up to intravenous fluids as a precaution. Especially with a patient her size I would assume the hospital would want a direct line to provide life saving meds if complications occur.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Nov 21, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> I don’t know how long she’ll be hospitalized. It really shouldn’t be more than two days but she is so fat I think the whole process will take much longer.



They'll kick her out ASAP, cause most hospitals are overworked (underemployed).


----------



## solidus (Nov 21, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> They'll kick her out ASAP, cause most hospitals are overworked (underemployed).



Yep, she has her “rock” to look after her.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Nov 21, 2019)

RandomLurker said:


> Maybe I'm wrong, but I'm suspicious of why she doesnt appear to have an IV in either the pre-op photo and the post-op. Typically any patient who is admitted to a hospital is immediately hooked up to intravenous fluids as a precaution. Especially with a patient her size I would assume the hospital would want a direct line to provide life saving meds if complications occur.



Isn't that the pump thing behind her with the numbers on it? Her left arm is not visible to confirm she doesn't have it. Also, they may use her hand since she's fat as fuck and that does affect things. We can't see either hand so I'm not sure how the absence of one is supposed to be confirmed.


As for the before pic. In a recent procedure, I wasn't given an iv till I was wheeled into theatre. In other words, procedures vary from place to place.


----------



## Scrim (Nov 21, 2019)

chantalisfat said:


> I think she'll probably do the shy/fake coy shit that she normally does with strangers for the first bit of the hospitalization. I can see her turning into Cuntal real fast when they insist she get up to walk, though. She'll also get super cunty when she's hungry, and possibly when she's embarrassed. I'd love to see her trying to get out of bed, flailing all around like an upturned turtle. Think she'll ask for fast food tonight? I can't see Jabba eating _only_ hospital food. I mean, she'll definitely eat the hospital food in addition to whatever else she can convince Bibi/her mom to go get her, though.


Regular hospitals have dietary plans given what type of surgery you've had and what ward you are on. You are usually given two options of what protein main you want with the sides being almost the same. Most meals consists of lean meats and bland, easily digestible vegetables. Even dessert or a side snack is going to be low in fat and sugar.

You know what I'm looking forward to? The opioid/painkiller constipation saga. Cuntal will guilt trip or lash out at Bibi and her enabling family until they bring her what ever excessive sized fast food she is screeching for. As she is eating her fat burger and mayo drenched fries, that morphine drip that is hooked up to her IV port is slowly stopping the peristalsis in her intestines and preventing her from shitting. Normally when you are constipated you can feel cramping pain in your stomach, but for Chantal this isn't the case. With the morphine hiding those sensations, Chantal will go right along binging care free and stacking shit on top of shit. She or the nurses won't notice until it's too late and she's bloated beyond reason.

F to the nurses who have to roto root Chantal's obese ass.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Nov 21, 2019)

Jaded Optimist said:


> When half of the people in this thread went from "she's a faker, there was no surgery planned!" to  "OMG, she totally had a hysterectomy and survived!" because of one picture, I think providing an alternate option which includes an anecdote might just be adding some logic/info to the discussion.



We all know Chantal -_lies_- embellishes her stories; I never doubted she was getting surgery, but the story about how they would fully open her torso to pull out her entire reproductive system was definitely a stretch.

She probably went for a laparoscopy and signed the usual papers, which state that in case of a major problem (aka cancer) they will slice you open to remove what’s life threatening, including your uterus and ovaries in some heavy cases.

From there, our gorl went all in to get the max asspat and spent the entire fall season saying she was going for an hysterectomy.

In all cases we will know soon enough even if SHE’S DONE TALKING ABOUT HER HEALTH ON YOUTUBE OKAY? _but not in this case cuz she needs to prove the haters wrong._

Still hoping for an opioid saga tho.


----------



## Who Now (Nov 21, 2019)

Is she running a fever? What's with the wash cloth?  Maybe she put it there to cover her baldness

I think it can go either way; she might suddenly decide that this was her "wake up call" and we will have another round of the cycle, or she will be so hungry when she gets home the uber eats guy will get over time pay.

If she had an epidural, she probably won't have a lot of pain the first day or two. If  they fully cut her open, just moving would be uncomfortable though.  I wonder if she has some kind of support belt since her stomach is so big


----------



## juicywatermelon (Nov 21, 2019)

RandomLurker said:


> Maybe I'm wrong, but I'm suspicious of why she doesnt appear to have an IV in either the pre-op photo and the post-op. Typically any patient who is admitted to a hospital is immediately hooked up to intravenous fluids as a precaution. Especially with a patient her size I would assume the hospital would want a direct line to provide life saving meds if complications occur.


From experience, Chantal wasn't in the OP room in the pre-op photo, and they tend to hook you up to an IV when you're about to go into the OP room. When you get moved into the OP room, you meet with the anesthesiologist who explains their role and they check your teeth to make sure you don't have a loose tooth since they try their best to not damage your teeth when they insert the pipe in your mouth. After that, you meet with the nurse who hooks you up to an IV and then you meet your surgeon who signs your surgical site. That's what usually happens in a Canadian hospital, but it probably varies depending on your surgery and your hospital perhaps?
Also, in the post-op picture you can't see one of her arms fully. They tend to take you off of the IV after surgery when you're in day care, and then hook it back up when you need it especially if you're feeling nauseous.



dismissfrogs said:


> They'll kick her out ASAP, cause most hospitals are overworked (underemployed).


They don't kick you out, especially if they feel like you can't get up and move. There have been patients who have had surgeries and were supposed to stay in the day care unit for 4 hours or less, but end up staying longer if they aren't deemed fit to leave by the nurses. The nurses end up checking up on the patients and let you know when you're allowed to leave, but if you need to stay longer then they're usually understanding of that.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Nov 21, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> View attachment 1018188
> Isn't that the pump thing behind her with the numbers on it? Her left arm is not visible to confirm she doesn't have it. Also, they may use her hand since she's fat as fuck and that does affect things. We can't see wither hand so I'm not sure how the absence of one is supposed to be confirmed.
> 
> View attachment 1018190
> As for the before pic. In a recent procedure, I wasn't given an iv till I was wheeled into theatre. In other words, procedures vary from place to place.


Now that I compare the two pictures side by side, I see what you guys are saying about her face. If you're Chantal's size, all the fat is going to bunch up around your neck if you're inverted like that. But even lying down, her face fat doesn't look right. She looks like she has mumps or got impacted wisdom teeth pulled. Her cheeks look swollen, not just fat.


Who Now said:


> she might suddenly decide that this was her "wake up call"


Lol no. Not a fucking chance. Remember last week when Amber was "nauseous to the point of nausea" & was still stuffing fast food into her face hole? That's gonna be Chantal. She's gonna be complaining about feeling like she's going to puke or like her stomach is full of bricks through a mouthful of Arby's.


----------



## AngelBitch (Nov 21, 2019)

Who Now said:


> If she had an epidural, she probably won't have a lot of pain the first day or two.


? Epidurals only last a handful of hours and then wear off, offering absolutely no pain relief or mitigation afterwards. having an epidural for the surgery would most certainly not make her mostly or at all pain free for up to 2 days.


----------



## Kukkamaaria (Nov 21, 2019)

The swollen face could be also from IV fluids. If... I say IF she had a major operation and was bleeding during that, they might have pumped several bags of saline and blood cells into her system to prevent her BP crashing. I know fatties like to talk a lot about the fluid retention, but in this case she indeed might have 10lb extra water weight in her.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Nov 21, 2019)

juicywatermelon said:


> They don't kick you out, especially if they feel like you can't get up and move. There have been patients who have had surgeries and were supposed to stay in the day care unit for 4 hours or less, but end up staying longer if they aren't deemed fit to leave by the nurses. The nurses end up checking up on the patients and let you know when you're allowed to leave, but if you need to stay longer then they're usually understanding of that.


Chantal said (the first time around) that it was planned for her to overnight there I think (?), due to her more complex situation.

PS. it's expected that you will add replies to the one post, not make separate replies as multiple, sequential posts.


----------



## chantalisfat (Nov 21, 2019)

Last time she said at least three nights.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Nov 21, 2019)

letericajones said:


> Moment of silence for her cysts, Fred & Ginger. She tried countless times to shrink or "starve" them out with her fad diets like the water fast or grape fruit juice fast. Each time she did a mukbang, they sapped the nutrients and grew stronger.. determined to live. And now they're gone. RIP.


Except she claimed her other bilateral cyst (the right),that was curiously of exactly the same dimension, magically resolved on its own. Highly unlikely for a complex cyst (especially of that size), and if it was fluid filled and ruptured we are taking a litre of fluid and bleeding in her belly. I believe the problem to be- Chantal lies.

Does she have ovarian cyst(s)? Probably. So do millions of other women. Does she have fibroids? probably. So do millions of other women. Are all of these conditions exacerbated by fat? You betcha. Chantal isn't special, but nevertheless she chooses to outright lie about stupid stuff, give nebulous details, and get other details ass-backwards because she is a dumb fuck.  Lastly, IF she has a hysterectomy it will be elective. It won't be lifesaving, rather symptom curing. Again, so do millions of other women. She will m.ilk this for a good long while and as others have stated, the opioid saga should be a doozie.

Edit to add: They will probably have her on a "Heart Diet". Low fat, low salt, low sugar, low taste. Thank god she is getting her dopamine receptors stimulated with IV morphine. 3oz of baked fish,12 steamed green beans with 3 baby carrots, a sugar free jello, black coffee, and a Mrs Dash sachet won't accomplish that mission.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Nov 21, 2019)

chantalisfat said:


> View attachment 1018251
> 
> Last time she said at least three nights.


sorry I meant overnight in the anaesthesia recovery area specifically.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Nov 21, 2019)

AngelBitch said:


> ? Epidurals only last a handful of hours and then wear off, offering absolutely no pain relief or mitigation afterwards. having an epidural for the surgery would most certainly not make her mostly or at all pain free for up to 2 days.


For abdominal surgery the epidural can be topped up with additional pain relief controlled by the patient. It's got a timed lock out built in so she can't overdose herself. It doesn't completely erase the pain, but it's better than nothing...


----------



## howzitgoing (Nov 21, 2019)

thejackal said:


> I'm really, really, really curious what her attitude is post surgery and how quickly (or slowly) she'll get discharged.  I can see her being completely non-compliant until she realizes the only way they will clear her  (so she can eat like a pig again at home) is if she's able to get out of bed, walk a bit, pass urine and understand her wound care.



That, and I'm


Suzuki Beane said:


> For abdominal surgery the epidural can be topped up with additional pain relief controlled by the patient. It's got a timed lock out built in so she can't overdose herself. It doesn't completely erase the pain, but it's better than nothing...



Yep. There's a good chance that IV will be Dilaudid, so RIP her bowels.


----------



## AngelBitch (Nov 21, 2019)

Suzuki Beane said:


> For abdominal surgery the epidural can be topped up with additional pain relief controlled by the patient. It's got a timed lock out built in so she can't overdose herself. It doesn't completely erase the pain, but it's better than nothing...


a dilaudid pump has nothing to do with an epidural, is what I'm saying. you seemed to be suggesting that the epidural would alleviate her pain after surgery but it won't. timed pumped pain meds will, though, which she will likely only have access to for the first day or so. then it's on to standard opioids if she's lucky. i don't know how Canada deals with opioids, in the us many doctors are starting to only give a few doses and then expect ibuprofen and tylenol to cover your pain relief.


----------



## canadiancxnt (Nov 21, 2019)

AngelBitch said:


> i don't know how Canada deals with opioids, in the us many doctors are starting to only give a few doses and then expect ibuprofen and tylenol to cover your pain relief.



It depends on the province iirc but it's generally similar to the US.


----------



## MahFibro! (Nov 21, 2019)

I can only imagine how much of a nuisance Chantal was when the nurses insisted she start walking soon after surgery (an absolute necessity in order to avoid deadly blood clots).


----------



## Or Else What (Nov 21, 2019)

UK hospitals will keep patients in overnight after "day-surgery" procedures if there is no-one at home (or no-one willing and able) to be with them and offer basic help (eg. to plump the pillows, make the tea, bring the sick bucket sort of thing).

Btw in her post-op swoon, the display on her BP/P/O2sat machine shows what can only be the time: 3.42. How does that fit with the timing of her post and all?


----------



## Whatthefuck (Nov 21, 2019)

MrsLoveMom said:


> Granted I'm in the States, but I've had a lot of surgeries and after you change into the gown, the first thing they do is start the IV line. Then they put on the boots that inflate and deflate to prevent clots. They usually start a saline drip and then you answer tons of questions over and over to different people, the nurse, the anesthesiologist and the surgeon. I don't know how long of a stay she'd get with whatever she had done, but usually pain meds are administered through the IV line if the surgery was a particularly painful one. I just had surgery on a broken arm last month. I stayed in recovery until they got the pain under control and then I went to pain pills. I know it's all different in different countries but I find it odd that she doesn't show an IV line in the pics.


That's my experience. At least in the states it's part of the initial prep. They'll start a line with saline and then the anesthetist comes in for the final consult then you get whatever the initial dose of anesthetic is before you go to the OR. Slight PL, but when I had a laparoscopic surgery I walked my ass to the OR and got myself on the bed thingy (I'm sure that's the technical term for it) and everything was already hooked up to me. All the anesthetist had to do was push the drugs and we were good to go. 

Could differ from place to place and also this was an outpatient surgery so that may have something to do with it as well? As an aside, we have this bomb ass blanket thing they'll put on you that has what's like a hairdryer hooked up to it to keep you warm. I want one for my home.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Nov 21, 2019)

MahFibro! said:


> I can only imagine how much of a nuisance Chantal was when the nurses insisted she start walking soon after surgery (an absolute necessity in order to avoid deadly blood clots).


Blood clots are a concern, but with the pneumatic boots and other meds they can usually be prevented. It is atelectasis and pneumonia that will do her in. The ONLY prevention for that is to take deep breaths and ambulate along with limiting meds that have inhibitory effects on respiration such as opioids. All movement hurts like hell following abdominal surgery of any kind, and as we have established- Chantal avoids anything involving the most minor of discomforts. When it is not avoidable she copes by "eaiting" junk foods. With her coping mechanisms taken away, she ought to be a fucking delight to be around once the anesthesia and large dose IV pain meds wear off completely (so by mid afternoon). She will be a headache to medical staff, basically a whining, whinging, 35yr old 400lbs toddler who wont listen to reason or do as they are told, and who wants ice cream every hour on the hour.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Nov 21, 2019)

They are reluctant to prescribe opiods especially to death fats because of the respiratory side effects. Not saying they don't ever prescribe it though. Likely as was mentioned above, she will be given a few doses post the surgery and then told to transition to Tylenol. 
If she only had laparoscopic surgery, they won't even give opiods. 

Also LOL


----------



## Skin Fold Odor (Nov 21, 2019)

Indeed, poor nurses who have to motivate the monster to get out of bed. But on the bright side, if the whale stays immobile for too long she will get bed sores/pressure sores. If her behind starts rotting off she is bound to be motivated to move.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 21, 2019)

chantalisfat said:


> I bet the weirdo asked to keep her cysts in a jar/tank/tub.


What? Wouldn't you? Maybe the nurses were cool and took pics for her before they sent the demon spawn to the lab.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 21, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> What? Wouldn't you? Maybe the nurses were cool and took pics for her before they sent the demon spawn to the lab.



rumor has it they went in this.



Spoiler: who you gonna call?


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 21, 2019)

thejackal said:


> rumor has it they went in this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope they didn't cross the streams during this one!


----------



## letericajones (Nov 21, 2019)

MahFibro! said:


> I can only imagine how much of a nuisance Chantal was when the nurses insisted she start walking soon after surgery (an absolute necessity in order to avoid deadly blood clots).


There still hasn’t been so much as a “heart” reaction to the comments of her post-surgery picture on YouTube. Not sure what the recovery process is like but this is the perfect victimhood scenario for someone like Chantal to linger in and mi.lk for all it’s worth.

I’d love to see the nurses wheel her to a Taxi outside, while she’s in a drugged up state, and send her home. “Good luck!”


----------



## Dutch Courage (Nov 21, 2019)

I wonder if she will show us her incision when she gets home?

If this really was a major operation, or even a semi-major one, then I suspect our pulchritudinous gourmand may never be quite the same again.  Aside from the fact that dead bits and pieces of her are now rotting in a hazmat bin somewhere, the pain of it all would make even the dumbest adult on the short bus fear mortality.  Unless her exceptionalism knows no bounds whatsoever, Chantal 4.0 might be a more subdued, humbled person.  However, since she has constantly proven herself to be dumber than even our wildest guesses, I suspect Chantal 4.0's shortened life is going to still revolve around food, the consumption thereof, and ways to justify it.  She would have done better had they done exploratory surgery on her brain, and chopped out whichever part of it is in charge of gluttony.

I gotta admit though that this is the best cliffhanger we've seen on her channel, at least since "Bibi Is Leaving", and this one is more likely to have some followup.  And no matter how she decides to make her re-entry, we can rest assured that it will be cringey and stupid.


----------



## MahFibro! (Nov 21, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> I wonder if she will show us her incision when she gets home?



Wouldn't doubt it, in the slightest. Just more proof to her 'haters' that surgery actually happened.

I'm more convinced, though that - given her poor habits (hygienic/eating, etc) -  she goes right back to her earlier behavior before surgery far too soon and ends up with an infection.


----------



## Situation Type Deal Gorl (Nov 21, 2019)

Or Else What said:


> UK hospitals will keep patients in overnight after "day-surgery" procedures if there is no-one at home (or no-one willing and able) to be with them and offer basic help (eg. to plump the pillows, make the tea, bring the sick bucket sort of thing).
> 
> Btw in her post-op swoon, the display on her BP/P/O2sat machine shows what can only be the time: 3.42. How does that fit with the timing of her post and all?



I think that's the IV/meds pump, not the vitals, and that's a time remaining on the drip, not the time of day.


----------



## Montage (Nov 21, 2019)

She may not be dead but she looks dead.

As for the towel on her head? May be a reaction, I had a bad migraine - they also administer an epidural in the theatre. I guess we won’t know until she decides to spill all the beans and show us gory photos, including exaggerating the story and mentioning how she nearly died...


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 21, 2019)

Her face is so red, I bet the cloth was just for the discomfort. She may be overheated. Anyone know when the hot flashes would start?


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Nov 21, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> Her face is so red, I bet the cloth was just for the discomfort. She may be overheated. Anyone know when the hot flashes would start?



Unless she's had everything taken out, they won't because she won't be in menopause.

You need your ovaries fully removed - a bilateral oophorectomy - for that to happen. If she just had some cysts removed, nothing changes, really. I don't believe for a second they did a full hysto which would mean uterus, cervix, ovaries, the lot out).

I think they just rummaged around a bit and took out some of her nastier cysts.


----------



## RRVee (Nov 21, 2019)

I really want to know who is moderating her comments.


----------



## Barbarella (Nov 21, 2019)

An epidural can be used for pain control after a major surgery. I don’t think Chantel’s will qualify, plus they will want her standing quickly and sn epidural can make your legs numb. 

It is used temporarily for childbirth but can be used for a surgery and a pump can push more meds through it for a few days.. Basically, it’s just access through a different method.  

Bu Chantel is probably getting IV dilaudid and not epidural because with her history of clotting she’ll need to stand. And she has an IV hooked up, we just aren’t seeing it in one that photo.

Chantel has shown us her ugly gunt before, she’s not going to be able to resist posting a picture of it with a hundred staples running across it. You’ll see it ladies, I promise.

If they did a complete hysterectomy her hormone levels will start dropping within a few days.  However, estrogen is also stored in fat so it’ll probably be slow for her. I’m not holding out hope for any unusual menopause drama because I don’t think her hormones ever worked right.  If anything, she might be slightly calmer.


----------



## Botchy Galoop (Nov 21, 2019)

*stares intently into my scrying stone*  
 I foresee a new direction for Chantals channel. It will begin with a  sleepy mukbang straight from her grimy bed, a bowl of unidentifiable glop perched atop her abdominal binder. As she slurs and Shhhhh's  her cats stare at her hungrily. She nods out, face down in her bowl, snoring peacefully.

Cut away to 2 months later. Chantal rummages through her "designer" handbag muttering and clattering numerous empty Percocet bottles. She rails against the unfairness of it all...those horrible Doctors refusing to fill her pain medication. She drives thru dark, skeevy looking parks and neighborhoods, looking for her homeless man. Surely he will know where poor Chantal can go to get that sweet, sweet relief from her pain.

5 months later: Chantal's skin hangs loose from her bones. She looks blearily thru bloodshot eyes, wondering why she hasn't seen her cats in weeks and Bibi is long gone. Her house appears to be empty of furnishings and electronics, she drives us to the various pawn shops of the greater Ottawa area. She looks sadly at her now ratty "designer" bag, and decides that red wasn't her color anyway. She pleads with the pawnshop to give her more than 5 dollars for her purse.

Chantal returns to her home, and mindlessly scraps bits of dirt and powder off her kitchen table She loads up her syringe and ties herself off...

Fade to Black.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Nov 21, 2019)

Botchy Galoop said:


> *stares intently into my scrying stone*
> I foresee a new direction for Chantals channel. It will begin with a  sleepy mukbang straight from her grimy bed, a bowl of unidentifiable glop perched atop her abdominal binder. As she slurs and Shhhhh's  her cats stare at her hungrily. She nods out, face down in her bowl, snoring peacefully.
> 
> Cut away to 2 months later. Chantal rummages through her "designer" handbag muttering and clattering numerous empty Percocet bottles. She rails against the unfairness of it all...those horrible Doctors refusing to fill her pain medication. She drives thru dark, skeevy looking parks and neighborhoods, looking for her homeless man. Surely he will know where poor Chantal can go to get that sweet, sweet relief from her pain.
> ...


Requiem For A Beez


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Nov 21, 2019)

MrsLoveMom said:


> Granted I'm in the States, but I've had a lot of surgeries and after you change into the gown, the first thing they do is start the IV line. Blah Blah Blah


The pump is behind her in the post-surgical selfie and you cannot see both of her arms or hands fully to say where the cannula is. This was in a reply to that post you're answering, a reply that you seemed not to read in your haste to share your personal story.

A kind Canadian has also explained how things are done there, as in - not in the US:


juicywatermelon said:


> From experience, Chantal wasn't in the OP room in the pre-op photo, and they tend to hook you up to an IV when you're about to go into the OP room.



Your personal surgery story isn't relevant to this at all, even for tinfoil purposes. And for someone with a "lot of surgery experience" you didn't recognise the pump behind her with 3+ hours left to go on it.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 21, 2019)

Red face / cheeks are quite a common side effect of anaesthesia. It's a histamine reaction.

*The incidence of flushing on induction of anaesthesia in patients who blush easily*

With Chantal, it also may just be her normal face.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Nov 21, 2019)

AngelBitch said:


> a dilaudid pump has nothing to do with an epidural, is what I'm saying. you seemed to be suggesting that the epidural would alleviate her pain after surgery but it won't. timed pumped pain meds will, though, which she will likely only have access to for the first day or so. then it's on to standard opioids if she's lucky. i don't know how Canada deals with opioids, in the us many doctors are starting to only give a few doses and then expect ibuprofen and tylenol to cover your pain relief.



Perhaps you're right, but direct experience informs my opinion. An epidural can provide pain relief for hours and even a day or two straight to the area where it's needed.  It's better for the respiratory concerns than being knocked out for days.

Individual results may vary, but I doubt any docs anywhere would expect a patient to cope with weeks of post abdominal surgery pain with ibuprofen and Tylenol.


----------



## smoohead (Nov 21, 2019)

Can't tell what she had done, but she is going to take a long time to heal. Even if they went in laparoscopically, they had to go through so many layers of fascia which slows down the healing process. I think she's prepared for that, though. Yes, they will take out gall stones on someone this big as well, because there is a chance they will cause a blockage or the gallbladder can become necrotic. That said, cysts and uteruses can also be removed from the morbidly obese. It's pretty routine, even if they have to cut. She's lucky if she got a laparoscopic procedure and didn't have to be cut. Depends on the size and location of the cysts more than anything.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Nov 21, 2019)

They can also remove cysts, uterine lining, etc. via vagina. Donno how being several hundred pounds overweight would complicate things, but in human sized patients, it is possible and the recovery is fairly easy. At least, if you have pain resulting in you needing surgery, the pain of recovery is not as bad. I suspect Chantal does have pain, but she hams it up, and more of it is due to being fat versus fibroids or whatever.


----------



## smoohead (Nov 21, 2019)

The use of opioids in the U.S. depends largely on the doctor and which state they are working in. Ohio, for example (and a lot of midwest states) have very strict rules, and there are some states like FL where the laws for prescribing are more lax, and it's not that hard to get as many narcotics as you want at the doctor and the dentist. When a patient feels pain, the pain has to be addressed one way or another. That's a universal medical law. If you are someone with a clean record, and you haven't been doctor shopping, and are not on too many/any controlled substances (there are electronic records on patient controlled substance usage available to pharmacies and doctors in every state), it's not too hard to get started on heavy pain meds. Everyone, for example, suffers from back pain. If the X-ray and CT show evidence of back problems, and there's no surgical option, you get medication for pain control. They will probably start you on something like Tramadol before they move on to opiods. After a surgery or procedures, however, they will likely start you on opioids as soon as you leave the hospital, and try to taper you off over time (most never get off).  

I recall her being given narcs from some other hospital visit she had earlier this year? I could be wrong.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 21, 2019)

Maybe she’s flushed because someone touched her special place this time actually outside the dreamworld.


----------



## smoohead (Nov 21, 2019)

smoohead said:


> After a surgery or procedures, however, they will likely start you on opioids as soon as you leave the hospital, and try to taper you off over time (most never get off).



I should say most never get off the narcs if they have chronic issues, like Chantal does.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Nov 21, 2019)

I wonder if Bibi got stuck spending the night in the hospital having to listen to her mooing and whining.


----------



## letericajones (Nov 21, 2019)

Botchy Galoop said:


> *stares intently into my scrying stone*
> I foresee a new direction for Chantals channel. It will begin with a  sleepy mukbang straight from her grimy bed, a bowl of unidentifiable glop perched atop her abdominal binder. As she slurs and Shhhhh's  her cats stare at her hungrily. She nods out, face down in her bowl, snoring peacefully.
> 
> Cut away to 2 months later. Chantal rummages through her "designer" handbag muttering and clattering numerous empty Percocet bottles. She rails against the unfairness of it all...those horrible Doctors refusing to fill her pain medication. She drives thru dark, skeevy looking parks and neighborhoods, looking for her homeless man. Surely he will know where poor Chantal can go to get that sweet, sweet relief from her pain.
> ...


That's actually not a bad diet plan. She should try it out!


----------



## Barbarella (Nov 21, 2019)

Most get off opioids once their pain is controlled. Study after study shows that these drugs do not cause phychological dependence when used properly.

Chantel is a different story. She obviously has an addictive personality and doesn’t stick to norms. So while they will control her pain in the hospital, she probably will leave with a script for Vicodin or Percocet with no refills. (In the US anyway). After they are gone, they won’t automatically refill. If she complains of pain still, they will examine her to see if there is an infection or something out of the norm. If not, they’ll tell her to take Tylenol or something. They no longer expect people to heal with minimal pain. This is a surgery in which the worst of the pain should be over in two weeks (assuming an open organ removal). After two weeks, there may be pain but she’ll have to deal.

These days,you pretty much have to have cancer to get an ongoing script and even then, it’s tough. Chantel is going to go back to Muckbangs to get her fix the second she can sit up.


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 21, 2019)

She has talked about getting pain meds at least once in the past year. Possibly more. I'm not saying she's an addict but I don't think she's been flatly denied access to narcotics prior to this surgery, either.


----------



## cromit (Nov 21, 2019)

There was a ton of speculation earlier this year that Chantal was high on opioids during some of her in-bed live-streams. She was maybe prescribed a total of 10 pills after an ER visit IIRC.

She’s non-compliant with even psych meds. Getting on an opioid kick would be miserable for her but entertaining as hell to everyone else.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Nov 21, 2019)

She'll get maybe a week-&-a-half's worth of Percocet, tops, & then they'll tell her to fuck off & take Tylenol. She's in for a world of hurt.


----------



## lottalove (Nov 21, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> I’m not holding out hope for any unusual menopause drama because I don’t think her hormones ever worked right. *If anything, she might be slightly calmer.*


You mean like dogs get calmer after neutering?
After all, she can't  get much more sedentary but maybe obedience would improve.


----------



## chantalisfat (Nov 21, 2019)

smoohead said:


> Everyone, for example, suffers from back pain.


What?



smoohead said:


> After a surgery or procedures, however, they will likely start you on opioids as soon as you leave the hospital, and try to taper you off over time (most never get off).


Huh? Are you actually claiming that most people who have had a surgery or procedure and have been prescribed opioids take them for life?


----------



## smoohead (Nov 21, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> Most get off opioids once their pain is controlled. Study after study shows that these drugs do not cause phychological dependence when used properly.
> 
> These days,you pretty much have to have cancer to get an ongoing script and even then, it’s tough. Chantel is going to go back to Muckbangs to get her fix the second she can sit up.



What you are describing is an ideal scenario. Look at patients who are unstable from a cardiac standpoint, for example. They rarely come off their pain meds because they are too unstable to operate on.



chantalisfat said:


> What?
> 
> 
> Huh? Are you actually claiming that most people who have had a surgery or procedure and have been prescribed opioids take them for life?



I am saying that if they have a chronic condition, I rarely see them go off meds. Pain management will try bridging and primaries will try to taper off, but a lot of times, they go back to opioids  because nothing else helps or there is no better option. There is a reason there is a major problem with opioid dependence in the U.S. and one reason why CBD clinics are such a huge trend.

When I say "everyone has back pain", I mean that's a common source of pain that a lot of patients present with, and the reason they start on pain meds, and a lot of ppl with chronic back pain are on opioids, especially if it's inoperable. I apologize for poor wording. If you don't work with these kinds of patients, you have no idea.

Anyway, this issue can't be oversimplified. It's too vast a topic. Just trying to shed some light without getting too anecdotal. The system here is EXTREMELY flawed and it sets people up to fail. And obviously people with addictive personalities/genes will fail most likely fail.


----------



## Painted Pig (Nov 21, 2019)

smoohead said:


> What you are describing is an ideal scenario. Look at patients who are unstable from a cardiac standpoint, for example. They rarely come off their pain meds because they are too unstable to operate on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that fat idiot better post something soon. we're eating each other alive with these medical PLs and speculations.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Nov 21, 2019)

Ugh;
Come on Chinny, give us some melk this thread is getting dry


----------



## Situation Type Deal Gorl (Nov 21, 2019)

smoohead said:


> The use of opioids in the U.S. depends largely on the doctor and which state they are working in. Ohio, for example (and a lot of midwest states) have very strict rules, and there are some states like FL where the laws for prescribing are more lax, and it's not that hard to get as many narcotics as you want at the doctor and the dentist.



Someone hasn't been following the news in FL. FL busted up a ton of pill mills and now people getting pain meds on a regular basis for actual ailments instead of being dope fiends have it a hell of a lot harder time getting them. I mean, seriously, even Lomotil is now a schedule drug in FL.




> When a patient feels pain, the pain has to be addressed one way or another. That's a universal medical law. If you are someone with a clean record, and you haven't been doctor shopping, and are not on too many/any controlled substances (there are electronic records on patient controlled substance usage available to pharmacies and doctors in every state), it's not too hard to get started on heavy pain meds.



See above. It's a right pain in the ass for people who need heavy (and even some not-so-heavy) meds to get them, thanks to addicts, abusers, and rampant prescribers.



> Everyone, for example, suffers from back pain.



Except they don't, but do go on....



> If the X-ray and CT show evidence of back problems, and there's no surgical option, you get medication for pain control.



And sometimes people get told to take ibuprofen and that's it.



> They will probably start you on something like Tramadol before they move on to opiods. After a surgery or procedures, however, they will likely start you on opioids as soon as you leave the hospital, and try to taper you off over time (most never get off).
> 
> I recall her being given narcs from some other hospital visit she had earlier this year? I could be wrong.



Damn, dude, I want to live wherever you do, because it ain't here.

Edit: I'll take my ratings on this. I know they're coming. Now if Chantal would start posting some mukbang from her bed, with some bullshit story about how all the doctors (and nurses!) hit on her, the evening would be complete.


----------



## Angry New Ager (Nov 21, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> that fat idiot better post something soon. we're eating each other alive with these medical PLs and speculations.


I've been checking this thread, keep seeing that it's only advanced 2-3 pages each time, and that tells me two things: one, there has been no further news from Chantal herself; and therefore two, I can skim through (or skip) all the speculation and medical sperging, and the inevitable bickering that arises in lieu of new content. 

When I check back later, and see this thread has surged forward again by at least 10-12 pages, I'll know that Chantal Herself (or maybe her next of kin) has spoken. But until then....yeah.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 21, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> we're eating each other alive with these medical PLs and speculations.


I’m deadass not reading any of these long medical shit posts


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 21, 2019)

I could go for a beef n cheddar about now.


----------



## solidus (Nov 21, 2019)

We can all calm down and just enjoy that if things are this quiet, it means that Chantal is enjoying some well deserved pain and discomfort.


----------



## Chantal’s skid marks (Nov 21, 2019)

The medical sperg...Jesus wept.  No one cares about all the surgeries you degenerates have had.


----------



## ADHD (Nov 21, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> that fat idiot better post something soon. we're eating each other alive with these medical PLs and speculations.


Based on all the medical PLing, when Chantal tells lies about her experience there will be plenty of women ready to rip her story apart.


----------



## Strine (Nov 21, 2019)

I've said it before, but a surgeon general could be posting in this thread and we still wouldn't learn anything. The next few weeks will most likely play out as follows:

-Chantal makes a video giving nebulous details about her surgery and medical status (while eating) and they don't really add up
-In the next video, Chantal will have thought of a narrative she likes more, and so she'll give different, also-nonsense details
-So on in this fashion until she stops getting "youre so brave hun xx" comments for it, and then there will be either a fake diet, a new trumped-up medical scare, or both
-any comments asking about previous versions of her surgery story will be deleted


I would be amazed if we ever get any verifiable facts about what actually happened. Cuntal would rather be ridiculed for comically bad lying than tell even a grain of the truth.


----------



## solidus (Nov 21, 2019)

Strine said:


> I've said it before, but a surgeon general could be posting in this thread and we still wouldn't learn anything. The next few weeks will most likely play out as follows:
> 
> -Chantal makes a video giving nebulous details about her surgery and medical status (while eating) and they don't really add up
> -In the next video, Chantal will have thought of a narrative she likes more, and so she'll give different, also-nonsense details
> ...



You forgot about a TMI story/mookbong about a bodily function while at the hospital and a male doctor/nurse totally was hitting on me.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Nov 21, 2019)

Please don't forget her detailed accounts of what she was fed. The details of meds and procedures might not be remembered, but she will be able to fill in her audience of what was on her tray and how she felt about it. Additionally, she will protest that she wasn't even hungry, but will admit to eating anyway.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Nov 21, 2019)

People, people, we know the ending to this story.
Unlike Chantal, we know having cysts removed doesn't suddenly make you 120 pounds.
Nothing the hospital did removed the part of Chantal that loves food more than life.
We know the outcome -she's going to get fatter.
The end.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 21, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> Please don't forget her detailed accounts of what she was fed. The details of meds and procedures might not be remembered, but she will be able to fill in her audience of what was on her tray and how she felt about it. Additionally, she will protest that she wasn't even hungry, but will admit to eating anyway.



I wonder how long it will take for her to start driving again.  She's so fucked.  The steering wheel is right in the area where her incision prolly was and eventual scar will be.  Food tray?  Well, those days are over for a minute.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Nov 21, 2019)

thejackal said:


> can we get a god damn mod in here paging @Broken Pussy
> 
> 
> I wonder how long it will take for her to start driving again.  She's so fucked.  The steering wheel is right in the area where her incision prolly was and eventual scar will be.  Food tray?  Well, those days are over for a minute.


For a "normal" person who has had an abdominal hysterectomy, it can be 4 or more weeks. 2 for a laparoscope. Assuming she has had an abdominal hysterectomy/cystectomy, her massive abdominal girth is a hernia waiting to happen.  Will she risk it for a 3 am Arby's run? Absofuckinlutely.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Nov 21, 2019)

I was going to say four to six weeks depending on how she's healing. There might need to be an all clear for legal or insurance reasons. If she can even get into her car for the first month, she risks rupturing layers of sutures just by braking hard.


----------



## Who Now (Nov 21, 2019)

ADHD said:


> I would be amazed if we ever get any verifiable facts about what actually happened.



She will spin a story, but later on say things that don't add up. Then smugly laugh in a mukbang talking about how the haydurs make up shit. 
BTW, did Bibi take off another 2 weeks for this? I don't remember her saying anything


----------



## krazy orange cat (Nov 21, 2019)

Who Now said:


> She will spin a story, but later on say things that don't add up. Then smugly laugh in a mukbang talking about how the haydurs make up shit.
> BTW, did Bibi take off another 2 weeks for this? I don't remember her saying anything



The last time when her surgery was cancelled, she said that Bibi couldn't cancel his vacation and take off for the rescheduled surgery.  He can at least escape from her while he's at work.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Nov 22, 2019)

, i didnt know so many doctors visited this thread. where were u when chinny needed you most? smdh


----------



## smoohead (Nov 22, 2019)

She is every doctor's worst nightmare. I feel bad for her team.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Nov 22, 2019)

solidus said:


> We can all calm down and just enjoy that if things are this quiet, it means that Chantal is enjoying some well deserved pain and discomfort.



Or a blood clot happened.


----------



## chantalisfat (Nov 22, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> People, people, we know the ending to this story.
> Unlike Chantal, we know having cysts removed doesn't suddenly make you 120 pounds.
> Nothing the hospital did removed the part of Chantal that loves food more than life.
> We know the outcome -she's going to get fatter.
> The end.



If those cysts were as big as she claims they were - she has a lot of space now to fill with fat! Thank god for Uber Eats! Bedbound mukbangs here we come!

Checked the Sarault FB accounts and found this gem from mom's birthday:




As big as her mom and sister combined!

Her mother posted literally nothing about Jabba on surgery day.


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 22, 2019)

But if she had cysts removed laproscopically, isn't it kind of on the same level as having your gall bladder out? That surgery aint shit you can practically drive yourself home afterward. We don't know that she had a hysterectomy. In fact there's a good chance she didn't. After all...


----------



## Painted Pig (Nov 22, 2019)

Some comments from her mentally stable supporters. 
A little amuse bouche while we wait.


----------



## Pizza Steve (Nov 22, 2019)

Did she reinstate some of her mods? Because I can’t imagine she’d resist posting something if she’s well enough to delete


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Nov 22, 2019)

Someone @ me if she posts a video, turns up dead or people stop sperging.


----------



## letericajones (Nov 22, 2019)

Pizza Steve said:


> Did she reinstate some of her mods? Because I can’t imagine she’d resist posting something if she’s well enough to delete


That or she’s trying to build up anticipation of her return/make people speculate and worry that something bad happened to her.


----------



## Kukkamaaria (Nov 22, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 1019680View attachment 1019681View attachment 1019682View attachment 1019683
> Some comments from her mentally stable supporters.
> A little amuse bouche while we wait.



"Feel bad that we thought she was lying about surgery"? Bitch, if she really had major surgery, her gorging on fast food and even doubling the fat intake the past month makes Chantal look even more insane. Not us, not us.


----------



## Beluga (Nov 22, 2019)

I hope she'll do some form of Vlogmas, that'd be the present from our cow. If I had any editing or creative skill whatsoever I'd do a Christmas intro like the ones in ALR subforum, that shit is hilarious


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Nov 22, 2019)

chantalisfat said:


> If those cysts were as big as she claims they were - she has a lot of space now to fill with fat! Thank god for Uber Eats! Bedbound mukbangs here we come!
> 
> Checked the Sarault FB accounts and found this gem from mom's birthday:
> View attachment 1019664
> ...



She's always holding on to a wall, a tree, and here a table type of situation when she is standing up in pictures. I know this has been discussed here before, but why does she do this? Can she literally not stand? Or does she think it somehow makes her look thinner in pictures? It's so weird.


----------



## Beluga (Nov 22, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> She's always holding on to a wall, a tree, and here a table type of situation when she is standing up in pictures. I know this has been discussed here before, but why does she do this? Can she literally not stand? Or does she think it somehow makes her look thinner in pictures? It's so weird.


It's probably because of the gravitational pull from her gigantic fupa, if she didn't hold onto something she'd topple over like a sack of shit


----------



## Smiling Honeybadger (Nov 22, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> She's always holding on to a wall, a tree, and here a table type of situation when she is standing up in pictures. I know this has been discussed here before, but why does she do this? Can she literally not stand? Or does she think it somehow makes her look thinner in pictures? It's so weird.



When you see photos of her from the side, you will notice that she has a gigantic fupa and appears to be very top heavy. Meanwhile her legs are almost comically thin compared to her monstrous torso. Also she has next to no muscles. So my guess is that every form of support is welcome to her. Which is very bad news for someone not even in their forties.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Nov 22, 2019)

Over 36 hours since she promised to update us...  Just about anything could be going on.  She could be doped up and unconscious.  She could be writhing in pain, unable to move.  She could be back on the table due to complications.  She could be eating a smuggled cheeseburger and plotting how to fool her followers this time.  The suspense is building...

On some level, it is kinda edifying to see that big smirk on her face in her pre-op pic replaced by the agonized one in the post-op pic.  If nothing else, little miss sunshine got a big bitch-slap of reality, which had been so long overdue I was losing faith in the universe.  If we get nothing else from all of this, at least there was that.


----------



## Mr Foster (Nov 22, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 1019680View attachment 1019681View attachment 1019682View attachment 1019683
> Some comments from her mentally stable supporters.
> A little amuse bouche while we wait.



These rétarded bitchs will blindly defend anyone as long as they can feel superior to other retarded bitches in the comments.

The way they defend her with such vigilence you'd think Jabba was a vulnerable person. I could see people defending a minor or elderly woman that way about posting a post op pic.

But our dear Jabba is a human-beachball in her late 30s with the personality of a hyena with down syndrome.

And that's why we laugh at her dumb choices.

P.s Hey Jabba, enjoy what narcotics do to your G.I system.


----------



## Chantfatty (Nov 22, 2019)

Looking back at some old vids of hers from 2 years ago and came across her and an asspatter laughing at killing children..

She deserves the worst recovery ever. I hope its full of agonizing pain and torture..she is a cunt!


----------



## A borscht-on (Nov 22, 2019)

I just want to see her hospital chow.  Chantal, content with beef barley soup and a sloppy cheese sandwich? It's free healthcare in Canada, all right--doesn't mean you get Arby's while convalescing. 

_Chantal, show us your hospital food and you eating it. _


----------



## Montage (Nov 22, 2019)

Hospital food mukbang anyone?! 

Eugh..


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Nov 22, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 1019680View attachment 1019681View attachment 1019682View attachment 1019683
> Some comments from her mentally stable supporters.
> A little amuse bouche while we wait.


You're right, I feel terrible. . .that none of these "descusting" trailer trash bitches can spell.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Nov 22, 2019)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> You're right, I feel terrible. . .that none of these "descusting" trailer trash bitches can spell.



Also "y'all", us female haters probably look worse than Chantal in her after surgery pic crawling out of bed in the morning.

I highly, highly doubt that ma'am...





And why are you assuming only female haters look like shit in the morning, you sexist bitch?


----------



## Bitchboy95 (Nov 22, 2019)

Hee hee!!


----------



## Dutch Courage (Nov 22, 2019)

Bitchboy95 said:


> View attachment 1020121
> Hee hee!!



Nuts.  Sounds like barely anything happened at all.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 22, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Nuts.  Sounds like barely anything happened at all.


LMAO, all the speculation and sperging for this! I love you guys!


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Nov 22, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Nuts.  Sounds like barely anything happened at all.



Nah, three days for abdominal surgery is about right.


----------



## ricecake (Nov 22, 2019)

She didn't die.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Nov 22, 2019)

I hope the video telling us about her surgical experience is a huge mukbang similar to the infamous McDonald's mukbang with two burgers, chicken nuggets, two fries, and two drinks. Please oh please, that would be epic.

You know she is starving after three days in the hospital. She would say that her body needs more calories than usual because of food deprivation and she needs them for her body to heal after surgery. (Unless someone brought her in fast food, which would not surprise me at all). Don't disappoint me, Chantal.


----------



## Testostrogen (Nov 22, 2019)

krazy orange cat said:


> The last time when her surgery was cancelled, she said that Bibi couldn't cancel his vacation and take off for the rescheduled surgery.  He can at least escape from her while he's at work.



Imagine never being able to relax at home because this fucking dairy cow is always there lol



Chantfatty said:


> Looking back at some old vids of hers from 2 years ago and came across her and an asspatter laughing at killing children..
> 
> She deserves the worst recovery ever. I hope its full of agonizing pain and torture..she is a cunt!



It's funny cos her mom probably wishes she drowned baby Chantal when she had the chance


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 22, 2019)

ricecake said:


> She didn't die.


GOOD. Her train wreck life is the best entertainment!


----------



## fatfuck (Nov 22, 2019)

Why would she starve? She didn't have a WL surgery so she's free to eat whatever she wants. Sure she might be groggy from being under but that should already be long gone after 24 hours.

You can bet your ass either of the two cucks she's with have already delivered some nice greasy fast food meal.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Nov 22, 2019)

ricecake said:


> She didn't die.


And for this I am both sorely disappointed and ecstatic for the Melk this bitch will bring after.

Still 1/10 do not recommend.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 22, 2019)

So I'm guessing her story is going to feature an Adonis of a nurse or doctor who nearly threw up when she farted during the surgery TEE HEE.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Nov 22, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> So I'm guessing her story is going to feature an Adonis of a nurse or doctor who nearly threw up when she farted during the surgery TEE HEE.


Or they kept flirting with her, and they had too much hair gel and were too clean !! Everyone there wanted her!! And for sure something poop or fart related happened around her. She is going to make fun of someone of course.


----------



## Big Tiddy Goth GF (Nov 22, 2019)

Thank Yahweh we know for sure this bitch can never have biological children.


----------



## A borscht-on (Nov 22, 2019)

I am exceptional in that I cannot post a picture.  Banned from doing so, for whatever reason.  But just Google "Susan Atkins hospital" and our bed-bound queen looks _exactly_ like Charles Manson's bloodthirsty gal.

...no idea why this was significant.


----------



## irishAzoth (Nov 22, 2019)

Bitchboy95 said:


> View attachment 1020121
> Hee hee!!


LMAO this woman is going to come straight out of the Hospital with an Arby's mukbang
WATCH!!


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 22, 2019)

Whenever she would “try” to eat healthy it was always to try to shrink her cysts. Now that she has no cysts... there’s no “reason” for her to be healthy anymore. Man, she’s gonna hit that Arby’s so hard. I can’t wait for the out of control binge fest


----------



## chesticle_udders (Nov 22, 2019)

Sorry if I missed it, but has anyone else been watching her weird-ass instagram stories lately?


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 22, 2019)

chesticle_udders said:


> Sorry if I missed it, but has anyone else been watching her weird-ass instagram stories lately?


I didn’t know she even used stories. What did she post about?


----------



## thejackal (Nov 22, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> I didn’t know she even used stories. What did she post about?



She hasn't posted a story in over 24 hours.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Nov 22, 2019)

Do you guys still believe the unpopular theory that her pre-surgery big last hurrah and the ecstatic look on her face before being rolled into the surgery room is because she actually got WLS?

I know there is usually a protocol to follow and you need to lose a certain amount of weight pre-surgery, but this is Canada and if you can find a lazy surgeon who doesn’t give a shit  he will operate rather you lose weight or not.

(PL but a friend  of mine was accepted for surgery without losing any weight... but without gaining any either).


----------



## Pudgy Bear Claws (Nov 22, 2019)

A borscht-on said:


> I am exceptional in that I cannot post a picture.  Banned from doing so, for whatever reason.  But just Google "Susan Atkins hospital" and our bed-bound queen looks _exactly_ like Charles Manson's bloodthirsty gal.
> 
> ...no idea why this was significant.



She's purty.


----------



## chesticle_udders (Nov 22, 2019)

thejackal said:


> She hasn't posted a story in over 24 hours.
> 
> View attachment 1020442



I don't think you can download stories from private users - if I can figure out how to download them on my phone, I'll try doing that (they're still visible on my end).


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 22, 2019)

chesticle_udders said:


> I don't think you can download stories from private users - if I can figure out how to download them on my phone, I'll try doing that (they're still visible on my end).


Are you sure that's her real account? I follow her and I don't see anything. I know there's one or two fake troll accounts that pretend to be her.


----------



## chesticle_udders (Nov 22, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> Are you sure that's her real account? I follow her and I don't see anything. I know there's one or two fake troll accounts that pretend to be her.



OMG you're totally right about the troll account. My bad. Ignore everything I just said


----------



## THOTto (Nov 22, 2019)

I really don’t care what the surgery was for in the end it’s entertaining. But I have no doubt that she’s going to end up with some severe infection from her living conditions. Lol, that photo though. Also I’ve learned that half the users in this thread are barren so Chantal should stop accusing her haters of being mothers every time. Just sayin.


----------



## chantalisfat (Nov 22, 2019)

I've never once seen an IG story from her.


----------



## GoodLard (Nov 22, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> Do you guys still believe the unpopular theory that her pre-surgery big last hurrah and the ecstatic look on her face before being rolled into the surgery room is because she actually got WLS?
> 
> I know there is usually a protocol to follow and you need to lose a certain amount of weight pre-surgery, but this is Canada and if you can find a lazy surgeon who doesn’t give a shit  he will operate rather you lose weight or not.
> 
> (PL but a friend  of mine was accepted for surgery without losing any weight... but without gaining any either).



Actually I do, for some odd reason, believe she did have WLS. Recovery time at the hospital is about the same (2-3 days). Her high BMI would actually be beneficial to having her approved. The only thing that contradicts this would be the multiple mukbangs beforehand. 

Guess we'll see in 2-3 months whether she drops in weight or not.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Nov 22, 2019)

She didn’t have WLS. It’s a very long and complicated screening and approval process because the Ontario government would be paying for it. People get refused all the time and they aren’t half the glutton that Chinny is. Don’t know what exactly she did have, but i can almost guarantee it wasn’t WLS.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Nov 22, 2019)

Could she have gotten the gastric band or balloon instead of the normal WLS? Or go the private route? Though those surgeries seem to be preformed in Montreal (source and source)


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 22, 2019)

I wonder how long till she crashes into slumber when she realizes that the surgery has effectively changed nothing, and she's still a fat sack of unhealthy shit and that isn't going to change just because some cysts are gone.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Nov 22, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> Do you guys still believe the unpopular theory that her pre-surgery big last hurrah and the ecstatic look on her face before being rolled into the surgery room is because she actually got WLS?


No. This is an exceptional theory. I know you guys are bored and we've told you to stop the medical powerlevelling, so I guess this is the autism you're going to replace it with.

There is nothing going against the idea that she had a large cyst removed, nothing at all. As for the hysterectomy, while she signed off on it as an option it doesn't mean it happened.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Nov 22, 2019)

I wonder if, when she is discharged, she will go to Mommy's to recuperate, or she will have to settle for Cockroach Manor?


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 22, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> No. This is an exceptional theory. I know you guys are bored and we've told you to stop the medical powerlevelling, so I guess this is the autism you're going to replace it with.
> 
> There is nothing going against the idea that she had a large cyst removed, nothing at all. As for the hysterectomy, while she signed off on it as an option it doesn't mean it happened.


Seriously. Chinny is a complete smoothbrain. She couldn't even stop herself from uploading a video of herself eating chicken while she was screeching constantly about how she was a vegan and people who ate meat where akin to serial killers. She isn't smart. If she was actually having  WLS, it would have slipped out by now in one of her unhinged manic rants. I know there are people here who have spent ages going on about how she doesn't have cysts, but it was one of the few things she was more or less consistent about for a long time.


----------



## Strange Rope Hero (Nov 22, 2019)

Toad's Chantal follow up.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Nov 22, 2019)

*

*
From Toad McKinley's follow up video...
I can only imagine Chinny's intense rage right now. The poor nurses have to hear her screeching (well, more than usual).


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 22, 2019)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> I can only imagine Chinny's intense rage right now. The poor nurses have to hear her screeching (well, more than usual).


Some poor UberEats driver is having to carry pounds of food though the hospital trying to find her room at the moment, I'm sure.


----------



## Reverend (Nov 22, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Some poor UberEats driver   *Peetz *is having to carry pounds of food though the hospital trying to find her room at the moment, I'm sure.



Fixed that for you


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Nov 22, 2019)

Reverend said:


> Fixed that for you



Except he doesn't drive, so... I guess he could just have a backpack full of french fries and Beef'n'Cheddars on the bus right now.


----------



## Viridian (Nov 22, 2019)

Strange Rope Hero said:


> Toad's Chantal follow up.



Pretty short upload; Toad goes through Cuntal's multiple bitchfits over his documentary, and briefly touches on her current hospitalization. He also takes the time to correct mistakes he made in his original video as pointed out on Kiwi Farms, such as the fact that Cuntal has never been diagnosed (save by herself) with binge eating disorder. Good of him to do a followup and make sure the record is clear. He also advised the various speds who have been harassing the companies that Cuntal got free samples from to cut that shit out, as that behavior only feeds into Cuntal's victim narrative.

During the stream he advised that the documentary video got demonetized at some point past the 220k views mark. Not sure if that was due to Cuntal and her feeder fans crying to YouTube about bullying or just as the result of some algorithm. Either way, it's a shame he's not able to make money on something he spent so much time creating.


----------



## Reverend (Nov 22, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> Except he doesn't drive, so... I guess he could just have a backpack full of french fries and Beef'n'Cheddars on the bus right now.



What. Peetz doesn't drive? why the hell not??


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Nov 22, 2019)

Reverend said:


> What. Peetz doesn't drive? why the hell not??


A severe case of beta cuck syndrome, it might be terminal.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Nov 22, 2019)

Reverend said:


> What. Peetz doesn't drive? why the hell not??



I dunno. He's Peetz. What can you say?

All I know is Chantal drives him around a lot (like to visit his mother, go to the comic book store, etc.) because he doesn't.

Not even joking about the destinations, btw.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Nov 22, 2019)

Toad's follow up is a waste of time for people who hang out in this thread, tbh. Good for casuals, I guess. And normies, of course.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 22, 2019)

this thread is as terminal as chantal jesus.


----------



## Ellana (Nov 22, 2019)

Chantal posted this response to a comment in her community post (5 hours later):




I am hesitant to speculate after this thread's previous medical sperg outs.
Mukbangs coming soon.


----------



## chantalisfat (Nov 22, 2019)

So do we think her soon-to-be-infected wounds are going to be something she brags and gloats about, like farting and shitting her pants? Or will they be more akin to her baldness - something to (attempt to) hide and deny? I bet we'll see binging-in-bed mukbang in a few days, gorls. Maybe she'll get herself a bed tray.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Nov 22, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Chantal posted this response to a comment in her community post (5 hours later):
> View attachment 1020896
> I am hesitant to speculate after this thread's previous medical sperg outs.
> Mukbangs coming soon.



Doesn't confirm or deny the hysterectomy mention. But, I guess that'd make for a boring video when she ends up making one about this.


----------



## Who Now (Nov 23, 2019)

She is holding out for the huge coin she thinks she will get from her hospital story


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Nov 23, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Seriously. Chinny is a complete smoothbrain. She couldn't even stop herself from uploading a video of herself eating chicken while she was screeching constantly about how she was a vegan and people who ate meat where akin to serial killers. She isn't smart. If she was actually having  WLS, it would have slipped out by now in one of her unhinged manic rants. I know there are people here who have spent ages going on about how she doesn't have cysts, but it was one of the few things she was more or less consistent about for a long time.


I don't doubt that she has cysts. I do, however, believe she has lied about the severity. If any farmer recalls, the medical report she showed the haydurs over a year ago (I think), did not look like a professional imaging summary. It was missing full dimensions, anatomical positioning, and looked like someone hastily typed it up at 3am in between bites of beef n cheddars.  Even her latest CT scan, she decided to self interpret and tell all of YT that she had tumors and emboli. Then, within a span of hours, brush it off without further mention. What she thought wasn't reality because she is a moron.
Alas, this is what makes Chantal a cow. She is stupid and uneducated. She lies, she exaggerates, she manipulates, and she craves sympathetic asspats almost as much as Pizza Pizza. She lies about big stuff, little stuff, and all the stuff in between.  She does all this without strategy nor an endgame. It would be so much easier and respectable to be truthful. Thankfully, for us, she is none of that.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Nov 23, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> Alas, this is what makes Chantal a cow. She is stupid and uneducated. She lies, she exaggerates, she manipulates, and she craves sympathetic asspats almost as much as Pizza Pizza. She lies about big stuff, little stuff, and all the stuff in between.  She does all this without strategy nor an endgame. It would be so much easier and respectable to be truthful. Thankfully, for us, she is none of that.



In addition to all of the above, she worked in healthcare juuust enough to get some of the lingo down. Between that and Google University, she can spin a line of bullshit that sounds convincing to the layman  or the unwary. That imaging report you mentioned is a prime example.

And, as you said, she's dumb and dishonest, which makes so much of the recent speculation and sperging so pointless. Anything she says could be a complete lie, dressed up with whatever scant medical vocabulary she picked up as a secretary or whatever. Or it could be the truth -- but filtered through several layers of stupidity and misunderstanding. Most likely it's some combination of the two, making it all the more confounding for us.

Anyway. It's impossible to tell the whole truth about this surgery thing, though it might be good for some laughs down the line. In the meantime, I'm just looking forward to her getting back to humiliating herself on camera, then disgracing herself with public meltdowns when people point and laugh.


----------



## chantalisfat (Nov 23, 2019)

So, uh, this is kind of a weird thing for Chantal's mom to post on her surgery day, no?





Jabba's sister doesn't have kids and isn't pregnant. And Jabba supposedly just got her uterus yoinked out. Hmm.


----------



## letericajones (Nov 23, 2019)

She can save the hospital story time. Let me guess.. there was a male nurse who was totally into Chantal, kept flirting with her and wouldn’t leave her alone. Oh, and then she sharted when said male nurse changed her dressings. 

All jokes aside, I wonder if the staff caught her going “Shhhh. I said shh!” while digging into her meal tray.


----------



## Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Montage (Nov 23, 2019)

If this pig-woman got WLS after eating the way she did before surgery it would be a massive shock for me. 

Although the amount of eating she did do before this surgery also makes me think maybe she was getting all her favourite foods in before they cut out a piece of her stomach but again - it’s hard work to get approved for it and she has been talking about the cysts inside her body, so she probably just gave up on life instead.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Nov 23, 2019)

chantalisfat said:


> So, uh, this is kind of a weird thing for Chantal's mom to post on her surgery day, no?
> 
> View attachment 1021246
> 
> Jabba's sister doesn't have kids and isn't pregnant. And Jabba supposedly just got her uterus yoinked out. Hmm.



I’d say this has to do with Chantel’s grandma helping raise and (still) paying for her XXXL granddaughter, than Mama Chintel having her own grandkids. 

Jabba’s mom was a teen mom and it sounds like grandma did a lot of the heavy lifting early on. But the article is about grandparents living nearby and visiting regularly- not being a co-parent. 

I think a lot of Chintel’s issues started with being over-indulged. It’s way easier to just bribe the kid more chips and candy to get them to be quiet and leave you alone, than it is to be attentive and enforce consistent discipline.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 23, 2019)

I doubt anyone, barring some Mexican cartel surgeon, would agree to perform WLS on someone like Chantal who suffers from massive health issues. I honestly don’t know where this WLS conspiracy theory is coming from. Chantal made absolutely no effort to prepare for any weight-related surgery. She doesn’t have the money to pay for it, and I doubt even Canuck healthcare gives free WLS to just anyone. 

I’m no doctor, but I think that, once you have a medical history of blood clots and are in such dire health that a short walk is too much, any but the most urgent medical procedures are off the table.


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 23, 2019)

I don't know where that theory came from either, it's dumb af. 

I'd believe it was sexual reassingment surgery before I'd believe WLS


----------



## RemoveKebab (Nov 23, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> I don't know where that theory came from either, it's dumb af.
> 
> I'd believe it was sexual reassingment surgery before I'd believe WLS


Hey guys. Hey guys. Hey hey. Hey heeyyyyyyyyyy.

So I have to be honest with everyone, I had a hysterectomy and had SRS too. Tee Hee. I am now called Chad so if you call me Chantal that is deadnaming. Tee Hee. Ssssshhhhh I said sssh. 

I always wondered what it was like to have a penis and now I do. I play with the thing all the time.


----------



## PatTraverse (Nov 23, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> Hey guys. Hey guys. Hey hey. Hey heeyyyyyyyyyy.
> 
> So I have to be honest with everyone, I had a hysterectomy and had SRS too. Tee Hee. I am now called Chad so if you call me Chantal that is deadnaming. Tee Hee. Ssssshhhhh I said sssh.
> 
> I always wondered what it was like to have a penis and now I do. I play with the thing all the time.


I could imagine Chantal ironically ending up with a small dick, purple balls and with severe performance issues because of her obesity.


----------



## Testostrogen (Nov 23, 2019)

The 36 hours she spent without posting anything is probably longer than any "I'm quitting youtube" break she's ever taken and from what I understand it was unintentional since she promised to update within 24. lol.


----------



## BerriesArnold (Nov 23, 2019)

PatTraverse said:


> I could imagine Chantal ironically ending up with a small dick, purple balls and with severe performance issues because of her obesity.



That is, undoubtedly of course, with the assumption that she was ever any good at 'perfoming' to begin with.


----------



## literally low-key (Nov 23, 2019)

gynecologist-oncologist
Why does she have to say the whole thing every time she mentions this doctor? Is she proud she has a chance of cancer?
My gynecologist-oncologist, my gynecologist-oncologist  I wanna punch her in the face every time she says it!


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Beluga (Nov 23, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 1021452


"I look like this... lol"

I don't see any difference from before her surgery. Gurl you need some glasses. 

Who's gonna sponge bathe her anyway? Bibi? Peetz? Mother? The delivery guy?


----------



## RemoveKebab (Nov 23, 2019)

Beluga said:


> "I look like this... lol"
> 
> I don't see any difference from before her surgery. Gurl you need some glasses.
> 
> Who's gonna sponge bathe her anyway? Bibi? Peetz? Mother? The delivery guy?


McDelivery now featuring sponge baths. Order today on the McDonalds app.

I love how she applied filters to her hospital picture all the while saying how bad she looks.


----------



## Who Now (Nov 23, 2019)

What does having bed baths have to do with not making videos? She streamed for hours from her bed


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 23, 2019)

She’s obviously suffering and I’d feel bad if she weren’t such a bitch all the time.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Nov 23, 2019)

She's done videos and streams looking beyond repulsive and filthy, but now it's keeping her from filming?

Gorl must be in a world of hurt right now. Couldn't happen to a nicer person.


----------



## Ellana (Nov 23, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> She’s obviously suffering and I’d feel bad if she weren’t such a bitch all the time.


This is the face of obvious suffering:






I can't say this reflects the majorly invasive surgery she talked up.


----------



## Kukkamaaria (Nov 23, 2019)

Chantal's doctor: "Still no ears. Damn, we have failed the surgery."


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Nov 23, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> I don't feel bad for her at all because of the smug smile on her face in a hospital bed while obviously trying to get attention and sympathy.
> It's so gross and actually REALLY creepy.


She's not filming because she's in pain each time she moves. Or takes a breath, not because of the way she looks.
She actually looks better here than the avatar pic I use of her & she had no problem filming then.
It's pain.
But I bet it won't stop GrubHub from delivering. She was giving those food delivery places quite the workout before surgery. I think she was testing them out & they passed.
I give her a couple days until she props herself up & we see a table full of food she devours as she tells tales of her harrowing experience.

By New Years, I'm expecting a 15 pound gain.


----------



## Montage (Nov 23, 2019)

literally low-key said:


> gynecologist-oncologist
> Why does she have to say the whole thing every time she mentions this doctor? Is she proud she has a chance of cancer?
> My gynecologist-oncologist, my gynecologist-oncologist  I wanna punch her in the face every time she says it!


She does it just so you know she’s talking about her vagina because she’s totally irresistible and that’s clearly how she flirts.


----------



## PerkChop (Nov 23, 2019)

I'm gonna wager that the sponge baths - if she does them at all - will be better than her normal daily hygiene routine.

I'm still holding out for a serious infection


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Nov 23, 2019)

Ellana said:


> This is the face of obvious suffering:
> View attachment 1021508
> View attachment 1021509
> I can't say this reflects the majorly invasive surgery she talked up.


_This_ is the face of obvious suffering: 

She just looks smug about sticking it to the haydurs.


----------



## fatfuck (Nov 23, 2019)

I wonder what kind of goodies nurses fished out from her folds.


----------



## multiverse (Nov 23, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> I wonder what kind of goodies nurses fished out from her folds.


She probably got the first real scrubbing she's had since childhood; MRSA is a bitch and fatties have deep, moist, yeasty folds in which it can flourish to levels hereforto unseen. Definitely got a hibsclens rubdown in the folds once they'd hoisted her pannis up, before being annoited with iodine.

The real challenge is going to be wound care once she's home. Bibi is buff for a little dude, but he's only got two hands it likely takes four to hold that monster hanging stomach up.


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 23, 2019)

If the procedure was laproscopic the wounds are going to be tiny. I have a feeeling her recovery is not going to be nearly as big a deal as a lot of you are making it out to be (well the wound care anyway). Yes her gunt is massive but the wounds from the lap would be the same size as they would be on anyone-- tiny.


----------



## AngelBitch (Nov 23, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> If the procedure was laproscopic the wounds are going to be tiny. I have a feeeling her recovery is not going to be nearly as big a deal as a lot of you are making it out to be (well the wound care anyway). Yes her gunt is massive but the wounds from the lap would be the same size as they would be on anyone-- tiny.
> 
> View attachment 1021758


she made it clear in her video before her prior attempted surgery that her surgeon said she was not a candidate for laparoscopic (read: too fucking fat) and it would be an open incision surgery.


----------



## multiverse (Nov 23, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Yes her gunt is massive but the wounds from the lap would be the same size as they would be on anyone-- tiny.


Nope. The bariatric laparoscopic equipment is correspondingly larger due to the task at hand. And the scars (and wounds) are larger. Not like getting cut all the way, but larger.

I discovered this when a childhood friend was shocked at how small my gallbladder scars were compared to hers (she's a big girl). Probably 3x the length.

And:


AngelBitch said:


> she made it clear in her video before her prior attempted surgery that her surgeon said she was not a candidate for laparoscopic (read: too fucking fat) and it would be an open incision surgery.



Either way, she's going to have larger than normal incisions due to her size.


----------



## THOTto (Nov 23, 2019)

multiverse said:


> The real challenge is going to be wound care once she's home. Bibi is buff for a little dude, but he's only got two hands it likely takes four to hold that monster hanging stomach up.


Pretty much, that’s not even touching on the germs and filth.  A while back I mentioned a patient who broke their  hardware after refusing to lose weight for a surgery. Patient had their revision surgery and ended up with a staph infection that was leaking. Anyway- I found out their living conditions were similar to Chantal’s, but I don’t know if jabba will notice frankly. I imagine her wounds heal weird or at least slow. I highly doubt she’ll avoid posting videos that long she loves her internet attention almost as much as her fast food.


----------



## Strawberry Pocky (Nov 23, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 1021452


I look like this.....lol  :

a smug, cunty, smiling cow (with blooming and blown out light and filters on top of filters carving out a dorito-point chin) with the shit eating grin and self satisfied expression of "got em, tee hee, I really AM in a hospital and draining massive amounts of resources and attention from every atom of existence around me!!"


----------



## ADHD (Nov 23, 2019)

multiverse said:


> Either way, she's going to have larger than normal incisions due to her size.


And won't she also have to make sure she doesn't gain any weight before her incisions heal or else she'll risk splitting the wound back open?


----------



## iwishineversawthat (Nov 23, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> If the procedure was laproscopic the wounds are going to be tiny. I have a feeeling her recovery is not going to be nearly as big a deal as a lot of you are making it out to be (well the wound care anyway). Yes her gunt is massive but the wounds from the lap would be the same size as they would be on anyone-- tiny.
> 
> View attachment 1021758


She may have been too big to do it that way. or depending on what it looked like in there with cyst placement or whatever else is going on sometimes they have to cut you like in picture one.  But if she did get it laparoscopically  I'm sure in her world she thinks that's painful. She's never gone through child birth or anything that is truly painful. But from what I know it's uncomfortable but not super painful .


----------



## Nachtalb (Nov 23, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 1021452



Blegh,that smug face.

Can't say I'm particularly excited for her glorious return. We all know she's gonna mil.k the shit out of this and she'll whine about meds and muh recovery for weeks, possibly months. Wispy-voiced wannabe munchie Chantal is the most boring and worst Chantal.

Besides that, we'll probably never know which surgery she really had to get done. As the saying goes : Chantal lies and she does it so much that she can't keep track of all of them. I remember when people here were discussing back and forth about the supposed liquid diet she was put on days (maybe even a week?) before her first surgery appointment, just for her to oh so casually admit that it was her idea and not her doctor's.

She makes a mountain out of a molehill every time.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Nov 23, 2019)

chantalisfat said:


> So, uh, this is kind of a weird thing for Chantal's mom to post on her surgery day, no?
> 
> View attachment 1021246
> 
> Jabba's sister doesn't have kids and isn't pregnant. And Jabba supposedly just got her uterus yoinked out. Hmm.



This post has been going around Fb the last week. Make of that what you will, but I doubt she sought it out. Still, lol


----------



## Situation Type Deal Gorl (Nov 23, 2019)

chantalisfat said:


> If those cysts were as big as she claims they were - she has a lot of space now to fill with fat! Thank god for Uber Eats! Bedbound mukbangs here we come!
> 
> Checked the Sarault FB accounts and found this gem from mom's birthday:
> View attachment 1019664
> ...



She looks like a potato precariously perched on a couple of toothpicks,


----------



## Sham (Nov 23, 2019)

Situation Type Deal Gorl said:


> She looks like a potato precariously perched on a couple of toothpicks,



 Why is the mom posing with that fugly Christmas wreath? Maybe Channy fished it out of a dumpster somewhere, and that was her birthday gift to her mother.


----------



## DuckSucker (Nov 23, 2019)

Frankly Im surprised Chantal isnt posting shit about it, youd think shed be bored in her recovery, she has few friends to see her in the hospital and she loves attention almost more than Arbys.

Maybe she's reading a lot.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Nov 23, 2019)

Situation Type Deal Gorl said:


> She looks like a potato precariously perched on a couple of toothpicks,


And she's bracing herself on that counter top, as someone upthread pointed out is her habit.


----------



## NervousSideEye (Nov 23, 2019)

Suzuki Beane said:


> And she's bracing herself on that counter top, as someone upthread pointed out is her habit.


Not only the counter top, but it also looks like she's holding on to the back of the chair her mom is sitting on. I bet she's holding on to that thing for dear life. Her legs are so comically small compared to the rest of her heft, it's a wonder a stiff breeze doesn't topple her.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 23, 2019)

NervousSideEye said:


> Not only the counter top, but it also looks like she's holding on to the back of the chair her mom is sitting on. I bet she's holding on to that thing for dear life. Her legs are so comically small compared to the rest of her heft, it's a wonder a stiff breeze doesn't topple her.



I would pay a pretty good sum to watch Chantal in a wind tunnel.  It probably isn't much past 30mph wind and she's a goner.

Less aerodynamic this:



Spoiler









OR



Spoiler


----------



## BerriesArnold (Nov 23, 2019)

I can't get over how comedically tiny her calves are in comparison to the rest of her body. The human body truly is a fascinating thing. Those poor sesamoids.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 23, 2019)

It's easy to forgot how massive she actually is, and how deformed she's let herself become. I always feel claustrophobic seeing pictures of her from the side.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Nov 23, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> It's easy to forgot how massive she actually is, and how deformed she's let herself become. I always feel claustrophobic seeing pictures of her from the side.


The side pic next to the park swing makes me think of those pumpkins or watermelon grown in special molds to make them perfectly square.


----------



## A borscht-on (Nov 24, 2019)

Jesus upon Jesus.  That photo at mom's bash really brought it home. When she talked about another_ lover _recently and harrumphed something about "her legs in the air"?  That truly did not happen. Those disproportionate stumps are only pounding the gas and brake pedals to get her enormous rear end to Taco Bell.

Don't make me think about you naked with your legs in the air, Chantal.  Don't fucking do it.


----------



## Slimy Time (Nov 24, 2019)

A borscht-on said:


> Jesus upon Jesus.  That photo at mom's bash really brought it home. When she talked about another_ lover _recently and harrumphed something about "her legs in the air"?  That truly did not happen. Those disproportionate stumps are only pounding the gas and brake pedals to get her enormous rear end to Taco Bell.
> 
> Don't make me think about you naked with your legs in the air, Chantal.  Don't fucking do it.


The thing that blows my mind about that is her height. She's 5'1. I have female relatives around that height (with proportionate weight) and they are tiny. The guy on the right with the hat who is at least a head taller than her isn't as wide as her. If you took her width, or measure from her straight from her gut to her back and stood it up, it would probably be a third to half her height. How she can even stand up and walk is a mystery to me. Her joints must be screaming with all that weight on them.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## PatTraverse (Nov 24, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 1022455
> View attachment 1022456


I can imagine Chantal being like one of those beggars that say that they need money for food and when you bring them something to eat, they get mad as the money was never actually going towards food. Except in her case she pretended that she wanted a stuffed toy but really wanted a triple serving of Arbys.


----------



## Horrors of the Deep (Nov 24, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 1022455


Sheesh, talk about denial. It _is_ ok to look different, however when the main difference is that you're approaching Schwartzschild's radius and starting to pull objects into your orbit then you should probably reconsider your life choices. Not that it matters anymore, she's way too old to improve anything now. All that's left is some post operation complications and coffin size gossip.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Nov 24, 2019)

Horrors of the Deep said:


> Not that it matters anymore, she's way too old to improve anything now.



She's not too old. Just too lazy.


----------



## Horrors of the Deep (Nov 24, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> She's not too old. Just too lazy.


Hypothetically, let's say she lost weight, her personality magically became bearable, she found a stable job and takes care of herself and others like an adult individual. She's, what, 40 by now? That will still leave her with a look of half deflated balloon and bulldog face. Those wrinkles aren't going to disappear at this age. Of course if she would ever manage to pull off a prerequisite miracle in the first statement she'd probably become the most respectable lolcow in remission on KF so that would be a consolation prize of sorts.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 24, 2019)

Chantal is not 40, actually. I keep forgetting this too, and it is always shocking when I remember that she is in her early 30s.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Nov 24, 2019)

Chantal is 35... maybe 36, but in all honesty when she dolled up for the bachelorette party last year she looked like your average 52yo fat aunt who doesn’t have a single wrinkle thanks to her chubby face. The dress - most likely the only one she could fit in - and the drag makeup also helped achieve this look.





To think she gained a significant amount of weight since this picture is scary.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Nov 24, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> Chantal is 35... maybe 36, but in all honesty when she dolled up for the bachelorette party last year she looked like your average 52yo fat aunt who doesn’t have a single wrinkle thanks to her chubby face. The dress - most likely the only one she could fit in - and the drag makeup also helped achieve this look.
> 
> View attachment 1022865
> 
> To think she gained a significant amount of weight since this picture is scary.


If I recall correctly, Chinny is 35. She was born in 1984 (the best jokes write themselves).



Don't worry gorl, the bed sores are just beginning


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 24, 2019)

This doesn’t look like healthy after surgery food? Can you have toast so soon after? I honestly don’t know about these things lol


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 24, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> This doesn’t look like healthy after surgery food? Can you have toast so soon after? I honestly don’t know about these things lol
> 
> View attachment 1022897


Ok, so probiotic to counteract antibiotics or pain med constipation? Maybe both? Oh, wait, it's Chantal! She will definitely tell us if she is yeasty or stopped up. And red spooge over the eggs is just nasty. I don't care if it is ketchup or sriracha, just ew.
Eta: I think you can eat whatever you want after the surgery. Its her reproductive organs we are talking about (gag).


----------



## Chihiro (Nov 24, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> This doesn’t look like healthy after surgery food? Can you have toast so soon after? I honestly don’t know about these things lol
> 
> View attachment 1022897


Well her saying she made this herself implies she's able to get up and about. She's clearly able to do at least small things for herself this soon after her surgery. Surprised she didn't order from McDonalds tbh.


----------



## ricecake (Nov 24, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> This doesn’t look like healthy after surgery food? Can you have toast so soon after? I honestly don’t know about these things lol
> 
> View attachment 1022897


It's a fine breakfast. Chantal's problem isn't that she doesn't know what a healthy meal looks like (it's not rocket science), it's that she doesn't give a fuck and can't stop herself from also shoveling in garbage fast food and sugar.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Nov 24, 2019)

What the hell are "hospital farts"? Are they somehow different than regular farts?

Also, lmao @ "Breakfast I made myself!" She sounds so proud of herself. Super impressive Chantal. Scrambled eggs and toast. Can I get the recipe?


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Nov 24, 2019)

Chihiro said:


> Surprised she didn't show us her order from McDonalds tbh.



FTFY.


----------



## Montage (Nov 24, 2019)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> If I recall correctly, Chinny is 35. She was born in 1984 (the best jokes write themselves).
> View attachment 1022892
> Don't worry gorl, the bed sores are just beginning


Let the dry heaving commence.


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 24, 2019)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> If I recall correctly, Chinny is 35. She was born in 1984 (the best jokes write themselves).
> View attachment 1022892
> Don't worry gorl, the bed sores are just beginning



So much for her being subdued and less irritating after this surgery. Who am I kidding this bitch would annoy Satan even if she did die and end up in hell.


----------



## weaselhat (Nov 24, 2019)

What autistic shit went down in the live chat of one vlog away last night?  Apparently it had something to do with cancer in reference to Chantal triggering someone.  Just in looking at the community’s comments it sounds like pearl clutching which is ridiculous for a reaction channel.


----------



## simulated goat (Nov 24, 2019)

Montage said:


> Let the dry heaving commence.


No shit. My first and last job in the medical field was being an NA before certs were a thing. I once assisted the care of a patient with bedsores. Miles and miles of (ahem) soiled gauze rope being pulled out of a small slit located over a horrifically hollow cavity on some poor fucker's ass cheek. Then miles more clean gauze being stuffed back in. I fled healthcare and never looked back.


----------



## Lilac_loud (Nov 24, 2019)

Chantal obviously had nothing major done if she’s up and about making breakfast. After all this “major” surgery brouhaha She probably just had her fucking toenails filed down.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 24, 2019)

Lilac_loud said:


> Chantal obviously had nothing major done if she’s up and about making breakfast. After all this “major” surgery brouhaha She probably just had her fucking toenails filed down.


No shit, overgrown toenails are major contributors to sock destruction and can be dangerous to unprotected sleep partners. Chantal can't clip her own, so of course they sedated her and used a rotomax with the highest grade grit drum. Otherwise, she could have killed herself or poor Bibi.


----------



## letericajones (Nov 24, 2019)

Gross.


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 24, 2019)

God she’s so cool and just doesn’t care what people think you guys!!!!


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Nov 24, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 1023074
> 
> God she’s so cool and just doesn’t care what people think you guys!!!!





A troll? I hope?


----------



## AngelBitch (Nov 24, 2019)

Lilac_loud said:


> Chantal obviously had nothing major done if she’s up and about making breakfast. After all this “major” surgery brouhaha She probably just had her fucking toenails filed down.


Nope, no way she had open abdominal hysterectomy as she claimed if she's able to stand up at the stove and cook breakfast 3 days later. no chance. she's a lie, as usual.


----------



## Casket Base (Nov 24, 2019)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> View attachment 1023076
> A troll? I hope?


a troll, chantal isn't attractive enough to make it as a braphog


----------



## A borscht-on (Nov 24, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> This doesn’t look like healthy after surgery food? Can you have toast so soon after? I honestly don’t know about these things lol
> 
> View attachment 1022897


"Breakfast I made myself!"

What an accomplishment, you drive-thru maniac.  You made toast and a shitty-looking egg.  Well done.  How many asspats are you looking for?  This is some shit they serve in the pen.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Nov 24, 2019)

am i the only one who doesnt believe she made it lmao


----------



## Bitchboy95 (Nov 24, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> am i the only one who doesnt believe she made it lmao


The thought of Bibi and Peetz doing a Weekend At Bernie's thing with Chantal's big, fat corpse is amusing.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Nov 24, 2019)

Bitchboy95 said:


> The thought of Bibi and Peetz doing a Weekend At Bernie's thing with Chantal's big, fat corpse is amusing.



i meant the food, but this is fine.


----------



## chantalisfat (Nov 24, 2019)

She's claiming full hysterectomy, gorls. Are the razors for her no-more-estrogen moustache?

ETA: She's not bragging about making the eggs because it's a fancy meal, you spergs. She's bragging because she's allegedly up and about in the kitchen cooking two days after an alleged hysterectomy. My money is on her demanding to be given a bowl and whisk in bed, just so she could claim she made it herself. Nah, she's probably just flat-out lying. Thanks for breakfast, Bibi!


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 24, 2019)

She has to buy new stuff for everything!


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Nov 24, 2019)

chantalisfat said:


> View attachment 1023118
> 
> She's claiming full hysterectomy, gorls. Are the razors for her no-more-estrogen moustache?
> 
> ETA: She's not bragging about making the eggs because it's a fancy meal, you spergs. She's bragging because she's allegedly up and about in the kitchen cooking two days after an alleged hysterectomy. My money is on her demanding to be given a bowl and whisk in bed, just so she could claim she made it herself. Nah, she's probably just flat-out lying. Thanks for breakfast, Bibi!




What are those brown mat-things underneath this pile of junk? They look like rabbit pelts, but surely our vegan queen would never.

The razors are probably for her pubes. If they shaved her during surgery, she'll need the "gentle exfoliation" claimed on the packaging to prevent ingrown hairs.


----------



## Barbarella (Nov 24, 2019)

So she has diaper rash creme, baby wash cloths, summers eve wipes, and facial razors?

That is a weird combination and I can’t figure out what she’s thinking.

Oh, she’s not


----------



## letericajones (Nov 24, 2019)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> View attachment 1023076
> A troll? I hope?


Possibly. However, I can’t help but think of an episode of the MTV show “True Life” where..



Spoiler: Feedism



..these two fat chicks would eat a bunch of food on camera for money. One of them (I think the one on the left) would then drink a big bottle of this special drink and fart like crazy. She would giggle and go “It’s stinky!” Reminds me so much of Chantal looking back on it.


----------



## Oh My Gauzepads (Nov 24, 2019)

There is no way that this tub of lard had a full hysterectomy... she would not be able to get out of bed or stand up to make breakfast without being in immense amounts of pain.  Even laparoscopic surgery hurts like hell...there's just no way. Chantal lies.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 24, 2019)

Yes, I am having a hard time believing she had the full abdominal hysterectomy, too. Not that I want to see her stitches or a jar full of cysts, though.


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 24, 2019)

No Chantal “someone” looks like they’re about to jump out the window and never return.


----------



## Oh My Gauzepads (Nov 24, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> Yes, I am having a hard time believing she had the full abdominal hysterectomy, too. Not that I want to see her stitches or a jar full of cysts, though.



Agreed. NOBODY wants to see that.



raritycunt said:


> View attachment 1023247
> No Chantal “someone” looks like they’re about to jump out the window and never return.



Is she in the bathtub? You aren't supposed to get the sutures or glue wet for several days. This just further proves my point that Cuntal is a lying lolcow.


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 24, 2019)

The cat is sitting on the edge of the sink. Knowing Chantal she's probably on the shitter


----------



## DarkSydePundit (Nov 24, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 1023247
> No Chantal “someone” looks like they’re about to jump out the window and never return.


That’s a fucking cute cat.

Too bad it’s whole life will be living with Chantal.
Killing itself would be the better option.


----------



## Sham (Nov 24, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 1023247
> No Chantal “someone” looks like they’re about to jump out the window and never return.


 
He looks terrified.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Nov 24, 2019)

The much awaited video is here:


----------



## Ellana (Nov 24, 2019)

Archive *MY HYSTERECTOMY JOURNEY*




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Nov 24, 2019)

I can't bring myself to watch her being smug and self-congratulatory for no reason.


----------



## MaryZiggy (Nov 24, 2019)

Lol she's saying she had high blood pressure because she was anxious... sure Chantal it had nothing to do with your atrocious diet and weight


----------



## DarkSydePundit (Nov 24, 2019)

Her face is so punchable.

How can someone so punchable be so smug.

She really is the Canadian Amber.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 24, 2019)

This fat cunt filmed the hospital food Jesus Christ.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Nov 24, 2019)

I am still skeptical that she had a full abdominal hysterectomy. Possibly a vaginal hysterectomy, but being that she would have to be in stirrups with a pendulous gunt angled up towards her chest and has a "virgin" cervix, that seems also unlikely. I believe this was a quick exploratory because she was too fat to be imaged properly. Chantal lies. She WILL trip up and expose her own damn self as usual. The good news? She's gonna go back to mukbanging ASAP because it's a her job and a gorl has to eat.



Rabbit Bones said:


> This fat cunt filmed the hospital food Jesus Christ.


Told ya so! I even predicted it would be baked fish.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Nov 24, 2019)

I was alarmed at first because she was acting suspiciously normal.

I don't mean "normal for Chantal". I mean "like a normal person".

Then we got to 13:30 and the first cracks started to show. By 16:10 it's clear that fucked up gross Chantal survived, deep down, and is just waiting for her chance to take over again.

Halle-fucking-lujah.

Edit: At 26 minutes we get something to the effect of, "Starting Tuesday, you're gonna see mukbangs and you're gonna like it. This is not a weightloss channel. Bibi still wants to be with me now that I'm barren. I'm just focusing on feeling better and being healthier."

Welcome back, Your Nastiness.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 24, 2019)

hahahaha she will be back with mukbangs on Tuesday. This cow has no fucking shame.


----------



## welsho (Nov 24, 2019)

I mean, she looks better than 90% of her videos; that hose-down must've felt good. Could be a filter but her face looks sorta clear and the sideburns are contained. I thought we'd be in for weeks of that post-surgery Chantal picture.  Something's rotten in Gatineau...what gives here gouise?


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Nov 24, 2019)

MY HYSTERECTOMY JOURNEY -- RECAP

starts with her harassing BibiJunes
cut to a corpse wearing lipstick
did video earlier than expected, wanted to get dolled up
on recovery Day 4, surgery was on Nov 20
arrived at the hospital for 6am, for a 830am surgery 
surgery was supposed to end at 1040am, hers ran later 
do not put IV in immediately 
anesthesiologist put the IV in
BP was 149 entering, leaving was 123
do not start BP meds unless over 180
the porter was really funny
going to send thank you cards to each nurse and surgeon that dealt with her 
anesthesiologist told her that he has "put bigger people under"
doing very well emotionally, come to terms with infertility and menopause (probably because she does not give a fuck out kids, only herself)
wants to show us her incision 
incision was totally painless and wonderful y'all
had to put a second IV in her shoulder vein because they couldn't find a vein under the blubber masses
more useless extraneous details 
said a prayer after she woke up from surgery
for sleep apnea patients, she had to stay in recovery for over four hours
porter was late to deliver her to her room 
surgeon wanted to give her KETAMINE to help with the pain
was roomed next to an old Irish man who would sing "Irish songs", let me guess he was wearing all green and carried a pot of gold wherever he went?
her pain: period cramps times twenty 
had a seven pound cyst, the size of a small melon 
other ovary covered in cysts and fused to the bowel
COMPLETE HYSTERECTOMY, ALL UTERINE CONTENTS HAVE BEEN REMOVED 
had a catheter in, TMI you guissssse
her neighbour was vomiting all through the night 
you have to pass gas before you leave
had a pain pump 
her blood clots are totally unrelated to her weight 
cysts were pressing up against her blood vessels 
hospital food was terrible 
mom bought her a bag of pretzels 
she is so proud of herself for being able to shit and fart, what a talented young lady
she us currently experiencing no pain 
had a two minute long fart before her doctor checked her incision
she crop dusted her doctor 
she congratulated her roommate on farting 
surgeon added reinforcement to her abdominal wall because she is so fat
do not want to cause a hernia from having to lift her potato figure
want her to wear a binder
binder was so tight, her wound bled and leaked lymphatic fluid
cut to her in the hospital, smile beaming 
gave her heartburn meds 
stopped eating at 6pm the day before
cut to her talking after her surgery
coming home: could not lift her leg to get into the car
*for the future: mukbangs will start back on Tuesday*
she is not going to we a weight loss channel
will be going to a menopause clinic 
might seek adoption in the future 
still wants to be with Bibi
focusing on healing 
Overall, painfully boring lmao


----------



## chantalisfat (Nov 24, 2019)

Of course she mentioned telling hospital staff/roommates how she'll have to "tell her viewers" about farts. I hope they join the farm and give us some insight into Jabba's actual behavior in real life.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Nov 24, 2019)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> anesthesiologist told her that he has "put bigger people under"


See, she's fine guys, a smallfat really.


hamburgerlardraid said:


> had a seven pound cyst, the size of a small melon


All praise Chantal's weightloss journey, it's been a great success! All she had to do was lay back...


hamburgerlardraid said:


> surgeon added reinforcement to her abdominal wall because she is so fat


Whoever made the crack about the surgeon inserting steel girders was eerily close.

Chantal tra-la-la-ing her way into early menopause, she's really oblivious isn't she? Probably too busy patting herself on the back about her 7lb+ weightloss and planning her mukbang/binge deliveries.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Nov 24, 2019)

Where was the incision picture? Did I miss it?

These doctors are super heroes. They operate on a land whale & a week later she'll be back stuffing her face on camera. Truly amazing.
Not sure what she had done, but all that talk of a vertical incision was BS.

That's OK. I'm patient. The truth will come out at some point, it always does.
Chantal lies & one day we'll find out how much.
Onward to 500 pounds!


----------



## Barbarella (Nov 24, 2019)

The biggest part of her story was discussing farts and hospital food. M’kay girl.

She still doesn’t understand that there is no such thing as “borderline malignant”. But soon she’ll get pathology reports and will hear that there was nothing cancerous and she can drop the oncologist-gynocologist farce.

She’s ok with not having kids. We’ll see about how Bibi manages but she’s fine being a morbidly obese cat lady. Never even thinks her mom might be disappointed she’s not going to have grandkids. Sorry mom, but the Internet is applauding Chantel’s genetic line being wiped out. At least you have one seemingly normal daughter. 

Back to “work”, er, mukbangs on Tuesday. So we get to watch her continue to gain. I think in 2020 she’ll pass Amberlynn up and head into 600 lbs. (I think she’s nearing 500 now).

We can play count the chins in between laughing at chimpouts.


----------



## Sham (Nov 24, 2019)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> might seek adoption in the future



Wait, what?
I really hope this was Clotso talking out of her ass again. If not, really hoping the adoption people know a maniac when they see one and wouldn't give this twat a kid.


----------



## Who Now (Nov 24, 2019)

IF she really did had a complete hys, she must be on painkillers to be able to sit there that long. But she denies taking them. She's so fucking smug. I've heard of having to pee before they let you go, but not farting.
With her weight, she might not really feel the effects of menopause that much. Fat holds onto estrogen. She might have a hot flash or two


----------



## Spedestrian (Nov 24, 2019)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> surgeon wanted to give her KETAMINE to help with the pain


Of course they did, ketamine is the standard anesthetic for large livestock.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 24, 2019)

Who Now said:


> IF she really did had a complete hys, she must be on painkillers to be able to sit there that long. But she denies taking them. She's so fucking smug. I've heard of having to pee before they let you go, but not farting.
> With her weight, she might not really feel the effects of menopause that much. Fat holds onto estrogen. She might have a hot flash or two


I think passing gas is a standard when you have abdominal surgery now. Used to be a bowel movement (sorry), but i guess they realized that some patients don't have an appetite after being cut open? Well, if she is lying about anything we will figure it out, but goddam a melon sized cyst? JFC on a biscuit!


----------



## thejackal (Nov 24, 2019)

Holy fuck they took a 7 lb cyst out of her? a "small" melon?  .  that is wild.   She had more cyst matter than brain matter!

 ninja'd again, god bless 'it.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Nov 24, 2019)

Congrats on the cyst weight loss Chantal!!! SKINNY LEGEND


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 24, 2019)

thejackal said:


> Holy fuck they took a 7 lb cyst out of her? a "small" melon?  .  that is wild.  ninja'd again, god bless 'it.


I was smaller than that when I was born, so...
I take it back. I really do want to see pictures of those cysts. But spare me your incision, Chantal, just show us the monster cysts.


----------



## Strine (Nov 24, 2019)

She's flooding IG with pictures of Sam. It's so anodyne I didn't bother posting caps, but it's certainly annoying. That cat isn't even affectionate with her and she treats him as both surrogate child and surrogate boyfriend. She was doing the same thing with that dog Titan ("Tie-in") the other day. Everybody knows Bibi doesn't like her because she's a filthy hag, but the only thing more pathetic than the Bibi situation is this idea rattling around her head that showcasing animals who tolerate her company makes her interesting. How far beneath rock bottom do you need to be before you brag about a dog wanting you to scratch his belly? Christ.

Also, her mother's dog fucking hates her, and it's really funny. Just in case you forgot.


----------



## AngelBitch (Nov 24, 2019)

Nope. At :58 seconds or so, she twists in her seat - she did not have a hysterectomy or any major abdominal surgery. You _cannot_ sit like that and twist at the waist like that 4 days later. Whatever happened, whatever she was there for in the 'post surgery' pic, it wasn't what she says. Fake fake fake, this lying cunt.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 24, 2019)

Ok, if Chantal really had a baby sized cyst and dozens of smaller ones, she had to be in pain before this surgery and may actually be less in pain now. I know, Chantal lies, but she might not be acting the way we expect because she is used to that pain. Just saying. I eagerly await the photos she says she is going to show us. Not really, but proof is good.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Nov 24, 2019)

At least we can put the WLS autism to bed since she's not on a bariatric diet, post-surgery.


----------



## mook bongg chiken kween (Nov 24, 2019)

Feudiedoody is finally getting the constant attention that she has been desperately seeking out all these years.

It only took her gaining a shit ton of weight, putting her health in absolute jeopardy, sympathy baiting, and throwing any iota of self-respect she may have had out the window to make a regular public spectacle of herself for that to happen.

Her absolute giddiness to be the center of attention during pre-op made my skin crawl.


----------



## letericajones (Nov 24, 2019)

thejackal said:


> Holy fuck they took a 7 lb cyst out of her? a "small" melon?  .  that is wild.   She had more cyst matter than brain matter!
> 
> ninja'd again, god bless 'it.


Cysts have teeth ‘n’ hair right? She could slap a beanie on one of them and pass it off as a grand baby for her mom!


----------



## Pudgy Bear Claws (Nov 24, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> Ok, if Chantal really had a baby sized cyst and dozens of smaller ones, she had to be in pain before this surgery and may actually be less in pain now. I know, Chantal lies, but she might not be acting the way we expect because she is used to that pain. Just saying. I eagerly await the photos she says she is going to show us. Not really, but proof is good.



I have a hard time believing nearly any of her story. When you've had the kind of incision necessary to remove melon-sized cysts and all of your plumbing, you aren't going to be in good shape for at a minimum, a week. They'll discharge you because you don't need nursing care, but you're going to look and feel like utter shit. Things like bending, standing and her favorite, pooping, will hurt like hell even with painkillers. Even trashbags like Chantal aren't going to feel like hanging out on social media, teeheeing about ass rash and farts.


----------



## Oh My Gauzepads (Nov 24, 2019)

Pudgy Bear Claws said:


> I have a hard time believing nearly any of her story. When you've had the kind of incision necessary to remove melon-sized cysts and all of your plumbing, you aren't going to be in good shape for at a minimum, a week. They'll discharge you because you don't need nursing care, but you're going to look and feel like utter shit. Things like bending, standing and her favorite, pooping, will hurt like hell even with painkillers. Even trashbags like Chantal aren't going to feel like hanging out on social media, teeheeing about ass rash and farts.



My guess is that she had laparoscopic surgery to pop a cyst. I highly doubt that she had a melon sized cyst removed. With how fat she is, they would have had to do a huge incision through muscle to even get it out. There is absolutely no way she would be twisting and turning like that. Of all the faces in the world, hers is the most punchable.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 24, 2019)

Found a compilation of her fake shh tics


----------



## Blue Roses (Nov 24, 2019)

I can just hear the doctor now: "Put the a-hole in a k-hole."


----------



## A borscht-on (Nov 24, 2019)

DarkSydePundit said:


> That’s a fucking cute cat.
> 
> Too bad it’s whole life will be living with Chantal.
> Killing itself would be the better option.


Agreed. Little "Sham" is adorable., and his disposition seems tolerant and sweet.  The fact that his life depends on Chinny makes everything hurt.  

Maybe, despite it all, she is a good cat mom.

Or maybe the cats run like hell when not on camera, because she eyeballs them as potential lunch.


----------



## Ellana (Nov 24, 2019)

This twist? 



So she had:

One 7lb cyst
One cyst riddled ovary that had fused to her bowel. 
I was expecting her to pull an Anna Johnson and whip out her colonoscopy bag. 
She is pain-free, smiling, and back to normal. Is this normal for this kind of procedure with cysts grown to that extent? 

Chantal makes wisdom tooth recovery sound more extensive and agonizing than her "complete hysterectomy".


----------



## Sham (Nov 24, 2019)

A borscht-on said:


> Maybe, despite it all, she is a good cat mom.



I would love to think this because her cats are adorable and they deserve a good life. I don't think it's true, however. Remember when poor old Bebejunes was having tooth issues and couldn't eat? Rather than make it a priority to get her to a vet, she instead bought a shitload of garbage food, new tarps from Torrid and some fugly fake nails if I remember correctly.


----------



## Who Now (Nov 24, 2019)

I watched it again. She definitely did not have a hysterectomy, or at the very least had it done without a big incision.




Punkinsplice said:


> I think passing gas is a standard when you have abdominal surgery now.



I know that is true, but I've never heard it was a requirement to fart before they will let you go. Being able to pee after they remove the catheter usually is the test. But I guess its possible



Pudgy Bear Claws said:


> Things like bending, standing and her favorite, pooping, will hurt like hell even with painkillers



That makes me even more suspicious because experience tells me if she farted the way she said, it would have been painful, not to mention pooping will be. She never mentioned pain at all.

Also, remember Chantal lies. So every "7 lb cyst" is probably less than half that, and then either discard or half believe everything else she says about it.


----------



## Botchy Galoop (Nov 24, 2019)

simulated goat said:


> No shit. My first and last job in the medical field was being an NA before certs were a thing. I once assisted the care of a patient with bedsores. Miles and miles of (ahem) soiled gauze rope being pulled out of a small slit located over a horrifically hollow cavity on some poor fucker's ass cheek. Then miles more clean gauze being stuffed back in. I fled healthcare and never looked back.


Packing wounds is not for everyone. The smell usually gets most people.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Nov 24, 2019)

Abdominal surgery is painful and you generally spend the first few days basically bent over because of it.  When you have to walk, you're pretty much hobbling.  So she's either on really good pain meds or she's greatly embellishing/outright lying about what exactly she had done.


----------



## Lezbean (Nov 24, 2019)

After seeing that video, she’s gotta be full of shit. Brace yourself, I’m going to PL. I had a lapro hysterectomy. There’s no way she’d be sitting in that position and twisting and leaning forward that casually only ~72hrs later. Yes, the pain does drop considerably after the first day, but it’s not the incision spots that hurts, it’s the visceral pain. The abdominal wall/muscles/whatever ache like there was a demon baby rooting around in there trying to burst out.



Spoiler: Graphic lapro hyst pic










That’s what they would have done to her. If she had a 7lbs cyst yanked out, they would have had to cut a bigger hole. Then add 100lbs of fat directly on her stomach pressing down on that wounded abdominal wall every time she leaned forward and yanking on the muscles every time she twisted around. If she’d had this surgery, she’d be in sweat pants and a robe laying back in a recliner with a heating pad on her stomach feeling like low grade shit with no interest in doing anything except napping.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Nov 24, 2019)

Ellana said:


> She is pain-free


She's got her happy pills at the moment, remember.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 24, 2019)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> was roomed next to an old Irish man who would sing "Irish songs", let me guess he was wearing all green and carried a pot of gold wherever he went?


It was probably some dude high on pain killers singing Wonderwall.


----------



## marjoram (Nov 24, 2019)

Said she was gonna show an incision pic, showed no incision pic.....I'll believe anything Chinny says when pigs fly......


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 24, 2019)

Even when she does show a pic it could just be one she found online somewhere. Show it on video or you're lying, chunktal


----------



## Refrigerator Poet (Nov 24, 2019)

The “abdominal reinforcement” is probably pelvic mesh.  They add that shit so you don’t prolapse your bladder.  And, according to late night TV commercials, it fails and adheres to people’s insides often enough that there are class-action lawsuits about it.


----------



## ADHD (Nov 24, 2019)

If she had a total hysterectomy, wouldn't she be bitching about having hot flashes? Or would that take a while to start?


----------



## AngelBitch (Nov 24, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Even when she does show a pic it could just be one she found online somewhere. Show it on video or you're lying, chunktal


Nah, she's shown clear pictures of her bizarrely shaped enormous stomach, it'd be nearly impossible to pass another person's belly off as hers, it's so freaky and abnormal.

She's already backtracking and changing her story, with the whole 'oh the incision is so small, so much smaller than I thought it'd be!". She's preparing her viewers to believe her surgery was as she said, but the visual proof won't be there because she's just so dainty and speshul she didn't need the normal 4-5 inch slice from navel to pubic bone, she just got this tiny little inch or two cut, see? She's full of it, a 7lb solid cyst doesn't come out of a small incision, it comes out of a huge ass fucking stomach scar.



ADHD said:


> If she had a total hysterectomy, wouldn't she be bitching about having hot flashes? Or would that take a while to start?



That takes a while. Hot flashes and the like would take at least a couple weeks to appear, as the body's whole hormonal system sort of goes offline after a surgery like that, takes a while to reboot. That's why my surgeon told me, anyway.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 24, 2019)

Hmm, would a cyst the size of a fully developed fetus create her oddly shaped abdomen? I know I keep throwing these questions out there like I am defending her, but please know that I don't believe her either. Something shady is going on. I just cannot fathom being back to normal so fast after having such serious surgery. I wish a surgeon with this experience could come in and tell us what is and is not possible.


----------



## Oh My Gauzepads (Nov 24, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> Hmm, would a cyst the size of a fully developed fetus create her oddly shaped abdomen? I know I keep throwing these questions out there like I am defending her, but please know that I don't believe her either. Something shady is going on. I just cannot fathom being back to normal so fast after having such serious surgery. I wish a surgeon with this experience could come in and tell us what is and is not possible.



I think the way she wears her pants caused her oddly shaped stomach. You can tell where the waist of her pants sit because the "line" goes all the way across.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 24, 2019)

Oh My Gauzepads said:


> I think the way she wears her pants caused her oddly shaped stomach. You can tell where the waist of her pants sit because the "line" goes all the way across.


I noticed that redness from the waistband, but it's hard to imagine clothing putting enough pressure on the human body to form an indent like that. It's like her fat is more malleable than normal.


----------



## Oh My Gauzepads (Nov 24, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> I noticed that redness from the waistband, but it's hard to imagine clothing putting enough pressure on the human body to form an indent like that. It's like her fat is more malleable than normal.



Could be. She has probably worn them like that for her entire lardass life.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Nov 25, 2019)

Ugh. I can hear her getting fatter. I also don't want to PL, but trust me- There is no way in fucking hell she had a full abdominal hysterectomy.

 Additionally, 7lbs is the size of a baby, but not elongated and streamlined (lack of a better term at this late hour) the way a baby is. A baby is meant to naturally come out of a smallish space (a vagina). A cyst is going to be pretty much as described- a melon. A C-section scar is usually 6 to 8 inches long. A cyst being of different dimensions than a baby is going to require more space. Reiterating that complex cysts are semi solid to solid and are removed whole due to potential cancer seeding.

With regards to painkillers- Taken in the usual dosage prescribed, they will dull the pain. Not eliminate it totally.  If someone is feeling absolutely no pain it is because they are on much higher dosages and their affect would reflect that. Chinny doesn't seem drugged at all. The goal really is to just dull the pain with the smallest amount of narcotic necessary to avoid or add to side effects like constipation and urine retention that are already common after surgery.

Gas is pumped into the abdominal/pelvic cavity during laparoscopic surgery, not during an open laparotomy which Chinny is claiming she had. As far as passing gas/having a BM, the medical staff would be able to listen for bowel sounds and detect post op ileus (paralysis of the bowel). If Chinny was able to eat and not vomit or have severe pain especially after eating, it wouldn't be a big deal. They'd just give it time and, if need be, some Miralax. She just had to mention something gross about shit, piss, or farts.

Whether she is menopausal now or in 10 yrs, Chinny might want to get on that hormone replacement therapy.  Looking like a white Billy Dee Williams and having a hot flash should be the least of her worries. Heart disease and risk of stroke in women increases dramatically after menopause. All those Arby's muckbangs will give it the kick in the ass it needs. She should worry about her bones as well. Estrogen supports bone health and her bones are bearing a load 4x more than they should be. Weight gain is a given at this point.

550 by the end of 2020 seems reasonable.


----------



## Viridian (Nov 25, 2019)

Cuntal claims she "forgot" to add a picture of her incision into the video. Sure, Jan.





Without powerlevelling myself, her current seemingly normal behavior and lack of reported or exhibited pain indicates to me that most likely what happened (at most) was a laparoscopic cystectomy. The pain from that procedure tends to diminish quite a bit after the first few days of recovery (assuming no infections or complications). No woman would be bouncing back this fast from a total abdominal hysterectomy, not with 16 staples allegedly now embedded in her monstrous fupa. I don't buy it.


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 25, 2019)

Even if we're being charitable here, and we believe she had the surgery, she's still lying. She wanted the adsense shekels she knew she'd get, what with this being her first post-surgery video--she left the picture out on purpose out of fear of the video being demonetized. And that's IF the surgery happened and the picture she has is really _her_ incision.


----------



## PatTraverse (Nov 25, 2019)

Situations like these are perfect to show Chantal's poor lying skills. I do not care if you are 600 lbs or a fit 120 lbs person, you are not moving around like she is after getting sliced open. She is already her normal self after only a few days and is already thinking about doing a "mukbang". You can bet that whatever procedure she got it was a minor one. It explains why a surgeon actually put their reputation on the line: chances of failure were extremely low. 

I would also like to congratulate the medical staff for putting up with this cunt for a few days. You know that Chantal was raging and complaining the whole way as she simply cannot deal with any form of discomfort no matter how small. They may rest now.


----------



## Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop (Nov 25, 2019)

Is it just me or was her voice different in this one?


----------



## Dutch Courage (Nov 25, 2019)

The problem here is that not only is Chantal a lying sack of shit, but she also is as dumb as a sack of doorknobs.

Thus, not only do we have to filter through a labyrinth of lies, but we also have to deal with the fact that she is too stupid to process information given to her by doctors.

So there is no real way to know what she has had done to her.

It reminds me of an old friend of mine who worked at a place that trained mentally re.tarded Cambodians for menial labor tasks.  After one grueling day at work, he told me, "You know what is hard about my job?  I spend all day dealing with the language barrier, and then when I _finally_ get through to them...they are still re.tarded"

That is kind of the situation we have with Clotso.

I gotta admit, this whole episode has been a letdown (which in my heart I knew it would be).  She has changed not a whit, seems to have suffered not even a mild inconvenience, and she is as smug as ever.  So, it seems like very little was done to her.  Did she have a hysterectomy as she claims?  Maybe, maybe not.  She could be flat-out lying, or she could be too stupid to even understand what was done to her.


----------



## Barbarella (Nov 25, 2019)

16 staples? That’s not very many for what she’s claiming. Yes, I’ll reference the surgery I talked about in a spoiler before her first go round, to say I had something like 50 staples, and I’m 350+ pounds less than she is.  My surgery wasn’t a hysterectomy but a liver resection. I’m sorry for us medfags powerleveling but it’s only to give people understanding of where Chantel is lying. Lots of people have never had surgery. 

I cannot see a 7 lb tumor And a complete hysterectomy coming out of an incision that only needs 16 staples, especially on a belly as large as hers. So yeah, a lie. 

And yes, there is a type of tumor that has hair and teeth, it’s called a teratoma. I always felt that’s the only kind Chantel would grow because it’s so disgusting. 

I’ve wondered if she’s having such a small amount of pain because fat doesnt have nerve endings?


----------



## Pizza Steve (Nov 25, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> 16 staples? That’s not very many for what she’s claiming. Yes, I’ll reference the surgery I talked about in a spoiler before her first go round, to say I had something like 50 staples, and I’m 350+ pounds less than she is.  My surgery wasn’t a hysterectomy but a liver resection. I’m sorry for us medfags powerleveling but it’s only to give people understanding of where Chantel is lying. Lots of people have never had surgery.
> 
> I cannot see a 7 lb tumor And a complete hysterectomy coming out of an incision that only needs 16 staples, especially on a belly as large as hers. So yeah, a lie.
> 
> ...


Was thinking of tagging you in this post for medsperging but you got here first. 100% agree she has not had a hysterectomy 16 staples isn’t near enough and she looks too happy and comfortable to have just major abdominal surgery. 

Chantal Lies


----------



## THOTto (Nov 25, 2019)

2/10, try harder. Didn’t even take 24 hours before she fucked up. 

re: pain meds you’d have to take a fuckton to be pain free, and I mean slurring your words unable to sit up straight fuckton. It’s pain _management _not happy high fun time. She’s fine, it’s all been a false alarm, call me when she’s lying about meds/psych shit again.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Nov 25, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> The problem here is that not only is Chantal a lying sack of shit, but she also is as dumb as a sack of doorknobs.



Perfection! You've distilled Chantal's whiffy essence with well-honed precision. 

I'm also let down, and it's partly the apparent lack of consequences. It's also not knowing how much to believe, but feeling certain something isn't adding up. 

I'm betting it's no coincidence that the anaesthesiologist that turned up works in bariatrics. 

I was astonished when she announced an immediate  return to mukbangs.... damn it, Chantal. Insisting even now that her weight has nothing to do with her health issues.

It's the comfort of the familiar, but the familiar is frustration at her stupidity. 

I actually listened very closely to her all the way through. I usually wait for a reaction channel to break the stupid down for me, but this one wasn't too bad. Halfway through I realised it was because she wasn't EAITING! An entire video without the stomach churning vomiting in reverse  noises that her feeders seem to enjoy, but which I can't abide. 

I just can't stand it, but I'm so grateful to the farmers who can, to which I'll happily give the


----------



## Mangy Mutt (Nov 25, 2019)

Strine said:


> View attachment 1023351



I know I'm a bit late but god damn this never fails to amuse.

Never in all my life have I seen such a _human_ hatred in a dog's eyes. Wonder what our disgusting oaf did to the poor thing to result in a glare like _that._


----------



## Wyzzerd (Nov 25, 2019)

Calling it now, all this bitch had was a fucking colonoscopy. 

7 pound cyst? Nah, that's just how much shit was packed inside her.

I think this will end the same as her vegan attempts. Weeks of lying to us while doing the exact opposite.


----------



## RanchRanchLover (Nov 25, 2019)

That bitch is buzzing.
Nah I'm not buying what you're seeling Chimptal. Recovery time for a full hysterectomy on a normal person would take days of recover (even just cyst removal). On you I couldn't imagine them now worrying about severe infection possibilities and keeping you in longer.
God we'll never hear the end of this....


----------



## CHINARED (Nov 25, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> It was probably some dude high on pain killers singing Wonderwall.


Do they really do Co-Ed in Canada? How is that okay? 4 ppl to a room? Men & Women


----------



## Ndnd (Nov 25, 2019)

CHINARED said:


> Do they really do Co-Ed in Canada? How is that okay? 4 ppl to a room? Men & Women



Hospitals here in Canada generally try to keep patients segregated by sex, but it ultimately depends on how many rooms and beds are available at any given time.  In Ontario for instance, patients are often strapped into a gurney and shoved aside in the hallway until space is available.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Nov 25, 2019)

Wyzzerd said:


> Calling it now, all this bitch had was a fucking colonoscopy.



Why would she be in the hospital for days over that? Something is still fishy though.


----------



## weaselhat (Nov 25, 2019)

Refrigerator Poet said:


> The “abdominal reinforcement” is probably pelvic mesh.  They add that shit so you don’t prolapse your bladder.  And, according to late night TV commercials, it fails and adheres to people’s insides often enough that there are class-action lawsuits about it.


It also gets infected and can be impossible to cure without removal. We had one submitted for culture that was removed from a patient ( it was sooo nasty looking because it had a lot of tissue attached to it) that grew yeast. They had to remove it due to chronic infection. Some organisms make a biofilm that protects them from antibiotics/antifungals. And many species of bacteria love medical devices like fake hips, knees, pacemakers, etc.


----------



## howzitgoing (Nov 25, 2019)

I'm late as shit, but did this bitch really say that she's pain-free just days after a full hysterectomy? 

Holy shit. No. Not to steal another poster's catchphrase, but Chantal lies. No fucking way.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 25, 2019)

weaselhat said:


> It also gets infected and can be impossible to cure without removal. We had one submitted for culture that was removed from a patient ( it was sooo nasty looking because it had a lot of tissue attached to it) that grew yeast. They had to remove it due to chronic infection. Some organisms make a biofilm that protects them from antibiotics/antifungals. And many species of bacteria love medical devices like fake hips, knees, pacemakers, etc.


So Chantal might have a coral reef Style microcosm growing in her gunt right now? Hot diggity dog!


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Nov 25, 2019)

howzitgoing said:


> I'm late as shit, but did this bitch really say that she's pain-free just days after a full hysterectomy?
> 
> Holy shit. No. Not to steal another poster's catchphrase, but Chantal lies. No fucking way.



Yeah, fat bitch didn’t have any type of hysterectomy. I don’t know what she had done but it wasn’t a hysterectomy.

 My friend who is the picture of physical fitness and high pain tolerance had a laparoscopic hysterectomy last year. I was one of the people who helped her out while she recovered.

She was flat on her back, in pain and totally drugged out (she had what they call a pain ball for pain management, which is SOP for hysterectomy pain management). It took her at least a week to look and feel human again. There’s no way a 500 lb land whale is feeling and looking that chipper after three days. Even if she god level pain meds that would leave her loopy/sleepy/giddy as fuck. My friend was still in awful pain sitting up and moving at day 4 with lots of pain meds...and she didn’t have a full hysterectomy just the uterus was removed.

Chantal lies badly. Im assuming there’s been lots of hysterectomy patients in her audience and they all have to know she’s full of shit.

Also amazing how Bibi went from wanting five kids to being totally ok with zero. Sure. I’m sure 500 lbs of Chantal and her rancid farts will totally make up for the large family he wanted.


----------



## howzitgoing (Nov 25, 2019)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Yeah, fat bitch didn’t have any type of hysterectomy . My friend who is the picture of physical fitness and high pain tolerance had a laparoscopic hysterectomy last year. I was one of the people who helped her out while she recovered.
> 
> She was flat on her back, in pain and totally drugged out (she had what they call a pain ball for pain management, which is SOP for hysterectomy pain management). It took her at least a week to look and feel human again. There’s no way a 500 lb land whale is feeling that chipper after three days. Even if she god level pain meds that would leave her loopy/sleepy/giddy as fuck. My friend was still in awful pain sitting up and moving at day 4 with lots of pain meds...and she didn’t have a full hysterectomy just the uterus was removed.
> 
> Chantal lies badly. Im assuming there’s been lots of hysterectomy patients in her audience and they all have to know she’s full of shit.



Seriously. I also know she's lying if she didn't mention that first moment that they make you sit up. You feel like you're being stabbed in the gut by a fiery hot poker, and you can literally feel your bowels shift into the place where your reproductive system used to be. That, with an extra 300 pounds hanging off of your stomach? No f'ing way.


----------



## AngeryBeans (Nov 25, 2019)

I get that Chantal lies etc etc but... why? Evidence suggests she_ did _go into hospital for something so she still would have gotten pity points from her asspatters regardless.

So if she is lying about the hysterectomy, why? She knows kiwis and people like Toad are circling her for the faintest whiff of falsehood; she's dumb but must know that it's inevitable that she'll be found out.

Does she want the controversy?
Humilitaion fetish?

_I don't understand the lying!_


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 25, 2019)

the nerve. the NERVE


----------



## MaryZiggy (Nov 25, 2019)

AngeryBeans said:


> I get that Chantal lies etc etc but... why? Evidence suggests she_ did _go into hospital for something so she still would have gotten pity points from her asspatters regardless.
> 
> So if she is lying about the hysterectomy, why? She knows kiwis and people like Toad are circling her for the faintest whiff of falsehood; she's dumb but must know that it's inevitable that she'll be found out.
> 
> ...


She believes she's smart enough to lie and shut the trolls up.
A smaller procedure would not achieve that because she's talking about having cancer and the need of a hysterectomy for a while now.


In her latest video she had the pleasure of telling us she's probably cancer free and her disease had nothing to do with her weight.

Edit: and she's now free to keep making muckbangs videos because she took care of her health ...


----------



## k0ndumba (Nov 25, 2019)

I don't believe Chintal for a second when she says Bibi is okay with her being barren (if she actually is). Bitch doesn't work, all she does is eat, and now she can't even be used as a sperm incubator and somehow we're all suppose to believe that Bibi will just keep supporting her indefinitely? Nah. There are plenty of other fat, desperate, fertile, Canadian women Bibi can scheme citizenship out of if that's still an issue.  

I, for one, welcome the return of Peetz once Bibi jumps ship.


----------



## Sleepy Chickens (Nov 25, 2019)

Chantal lies, of course. But amidst all the mass medsperging in here, no one hit on a key point - aside from potential complications regarding wound hygiene, having her massive gunt may actually be beneficial to her pain and healing. I will not PL about folks I know cuz that’d be boring as shit but trust that large women have a slight, but distinct, advantage after a procedure when carrying excess abdominal fat: 

1) the fat acts as pressure support. She doesn’t need a pillow because her fat is holding her innards tight enough already. The pulling of her massive front won’t matter when she’s sitting or laying, as she is 85% of the time. 
2) her range of movement is already limited by her body mass. She’s simply not using her muscles in the same way as a normal sized person, so that pain is mitigated. 
3) assuming her wound is tucked in a fold or crease around her fupa (horrifying, I know), it’s protected from snags and pulls. Chantal is stupid as fuck, but if she has any sense, she only needs to tuck a pad or cloth between her folds against the wound to keep it clean(ish) and dry. 
4) her nerve damage is more spread, so she is probably numb in a larger swath of flesh. 

Those factors mixed with basic pain meds and her own smug self satisfaction are enough to keep her feeling okay right now. The healing WILL get harder, she WILL have complications (my vote is for massive sticky adhesions since she won’t move enough, because her fat is protecting her from pain and moving is painful work), and we WILL get the m.ilk from the surgery, eventually - but her current situation is on par with what I expected.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Nov 25, 2019)

What is wrong with her? Is she this bored?  She followed this up with two Sam doing nothing pictures.  Chinny might become more boring now that she isn't off and on ghost diets.


----------



## sperginity (Nov 25, 2019)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Yeah, fat bitch didn’t have any type of hysterectomy. I don’t know what she had done but it wasn’t a hysterectomy.
> 
> My friend who is the picture of physical fitness and high pain tolerance had a laparoscopic hysterectomy last year. I was one of the people who helped her out while she recovered.
> 
> ...


it doesn't matter if someone is fit or fat, how much pain is experienced after an operation like this one is mostly just luck. I looked into it, and plenty of women who have hysterectomies report having very little pain, or no pain after the first day or two. It seems similar to other pelvic operations I am familiar with like c-section, most women are surprised at how much it hurts, but there is a significant minority that have very little pain for a few days. Fatigue is the only thing that I can think of that is truly universal about post operative recovery.


----------



## Lilac_loud (Nov 25, 2019)

I still think we’re going to find out she never actually had a hysterectomy. Cyst removed? Yeah. Hysterectomy? No.
We’ll find out. I’ll wait.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Nov 25, 2019)

If she really “forgot” to put the photo of her incision in the video it seems like the perfect opportunity would be to post it in her community tab or on insta.
We’re waiting, Chunktal.


----------



## Pout*s*ine (Nov 25, 2019)

You know what I love, tho? The lack of reaction from reaction channels - see what I did there? Hee-hee.
It must chafe her ass sooo bad (I mean more than the usual chaffing from poor hygiene and butt acne) that reaction channels have largely ignored her surgery saga, most of all the post-surgery smug victory lap.
I hope they keep it up and ignore her so much that they push her to new boundaries of self-humiliation and hilarious cries for attention.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 25, 2019)

This is lame, but the new community post on Chantal's channel features a terrible shoop of Sam beezin.


and http://archive.md/K1EVi 
Comments are nothing special, good practice for archiving and thumbnails


----------



## Sham (Nov 25, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> This is lame, but the new community post on Chantal's channel features a terrible shoop of Sam beezin.
> View attachment 1024557
> and http://archive.md/K1EVi
> Comments are nothing special, good practice for archiving and thumbnails


 The hell...why did she feel the need to (badly) shoop the background out like that? Did she cut out her fat monster hand grabbing poor Sham by the scruff to restrain him in order to get this dumb picture?


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 25, 2019)

Sham said:


> The hell...why did she feel the need to (badly) shoop the background out like that? Did she cut out her fat monster hand grabbing poor Sham by the scruff to restrain him in order to get this dumb picture?


That is probably exactly what she did. It's not like we don't know what her home looks like, and the look on his face is pretty telling. Poor buddy!


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Nov 25, 2019)

marjoram said:


> Said she was gonna show an incision pic, showed no incision pic.....I'll believe anything Chinny says when pigs fly......


That may be entirely possible, all Bibi has to do is strap a couple thousand balloons onto Chinny's back as she sleeps.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Nov 25, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> She has been boring as fuck. I'm afraid this thread is going to die soon. If she doesn't come back with a mukbang/chimpout in the next few days, I think I don't care anymore.


Don't worry my Kiwi, she said that she will be uploading a mukbang tomorrow (Christmas themed and with Peetz iirc).


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Nov 25, 2019)

sperginity said:


> it doesn't matter if someone is fit or fat, how much pain is experienced after an operation like this one is mostly just luck. I looked into it, and plenty of women who have hysterectomies report having very little pain, or no pain after the first day or two. It seems similar to other pelvic operations I am familiar with like c-section, most women are surprised at how much it hurts, but there is a significant minority that have very little pain for a few days. Fatigue is the only thing that I can think of that is truly universal about post operative recovery.


Also, it's not just the incision. The muscles and fascia are cut then retracted, so there is internal bruising as well. Very few patients would find abdominal surgery painless. No matter if it is laparoscopic or open. A hysterectomy or a hernia repair. It all fucking hurts like hell for the 1st week. In Chinny's case, they (allegedly) had to tunnel through a foot of fat. That all had to be pulled apart to deliver a "melon". (allegedly)

 Shit ain't adding up. Forget Occam's razor, this is Occam's broom. She'll come back and try to sweep all of these inconvenient inconsistencies under the rug. Don't worry, Chinny. It might take time,but the haters will lift that rug and expose your bullshit. We always do.


----------



## Ellana (Nov 25, 2019)

Chantal has been active today .. on Instagram. In addition to Leo and multiple cat pictures, there are these posts.


Spoiler: Instagram posts


















Instagram from yesterday with her replies to comments about her procedure and a confirmation of a butt rash. Someone enlighted those curious the reason Chantal had a butt rash. 
(Same picture, different comments. Done for authenticity.) 


Spoiler: Yesterday's Instagram


----------



## Dutch Courage (Nov 25, 2019)

Spirulina?  Salad rolls? Green olives? We haven't seen shit like this since the vegan days.  Seems a little rich for post-hysterectomy food, but what do I know?  Glad to see she's as obsessed with food as ever; might mean there is hope for the future.


----------



## A borscht-on (Nov 25, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Chantal has been active today .. on Instagram. In addition to Leo and multiple cat pictures, there are these posts.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Instagram posts
> ...


Late to the party here, but I now get to picture Chantal not just cleaning her vagina with Aloe wipes, but whisking off any offending pubes with the Schick razors.  The worst part of this is imagining how she will accomplish this, since it would be akin to reaching around a workout ball with stumpy arms the size of two decent prosciutto hams.

Oh, fuck you, Chantal.  Eat some sliders and film it and cut this shit out.


----------



## Ellana (Nov 25, 2019)

Nothing on reverse image search.
Archive


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Nov 25, 2019)

Yeah, my ass a 7 lb cyst came out of that puny incision.

ETA: Loving the permanent waistband mark bisecting her giant gut.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Nov 25, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> Yeah, my ass a 7 lb cyst came out of that puny incision.
> 
> ETA: Loving the permanent waistband mark bisecting her giant gut.


Maybe she got grams confused with lbs lmao


----------



## Ellana (Nov 25, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> Yeah, my ass a 7 lb cyst came out of that puny incision.
> 
> ETA: Loving the permanent waistband mark bisecting her giant gut.


I'll have you know according to one of these anons, who also had a 7lb cysts, their scar looked just like that! That scar looks good!


----------



## solidus (Nov 25, 2019)

Ellana said:


> View attachment 1024906
> Nothing on reverse image search.



She claimed to have 16 staples. I don’t count as many in that photo. She lies about the stupidest things...


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 25, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> Yeah, my ass a 7 lb cyst came out of that puny incision.
> 
> ETA: Loving the permanent waistband mark bisecting her giant gut.


Ok, so if docs can get a nearly 10 lb baby as well as a uterus and no telling what else, out of an incision measuring about 5.5" couldn't this also be possible?


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 25, 2019)

Ellana said:


> View attachment 1024906
> Nothing on reverse image search.



That stomach looks too small to be Chantal's but whatever. I do believe she had surgery but she lies about the dumbest things and maybe that picture is one of them.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Nov 25, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> Loving the permanent waistband mark bisecting her giant gut.


Rate me autistic, but that waistband mark made me wonder if that photo was actually hers. IIRC the last time she showed us her bare stacks of blubber was when she tried to use this picture as a thumbnail for one of her videos:



That's not just discoloration from a chunky person who needs to size up, that's someone who has made a huge dent in their gunt because they've been trying to hide it in their pants for years while they keep gaining weight. You could see that shit from the moon, and she's only gotten fatter since then. Gorl wants to stick it to the haydurs, but instead of giving us a video of the incision she posted a photo that could have been swiped from another person's social media account. Chantal lies, and she's been awfully smug during her recovery.


----------



## sperginity (Nov 25, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> Ok, so if docs can get a nearly 10 lb baby as well as a uterus and no telling what else, out of an incision measuring about 5.5" couldn't this also be possible?


yes, you are correct. People are being mad on the internet for no real reason. I'm reminded of how people were doubting ADF's penis inversion surgery, even though the he took pics of it at the hospital that included his tattoos. I understand that being gullible isn't a great thing, but being annoyingly doubtful isn't much better.


----------



## Pineapple Fox (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Princess Ariel (Nov 25, 2019)

Ellana said:


> View attachment 1024906
> Nothing on reverse image search.
> Archive



When you’re so fucking fat that you can’t take a non-mirror picture of your stomach and get all of it in the shot.


----------



## Ellana (Nov 25, 2019)

sperginity said:


> yes, you are correct. People are being mad on the internet for no real reason. I'm reminded of how people were doubting ADF's penis inversion surgery, even though the he took pics of it at the hospital that included his tattoos. I understand that being gullible isn't a great thing, but being annoyingly doubtful isn't much better.


No one is mad. People question every word that comes out of Chantal's mouth because she is a known liar. It doesn't help that her story and body language in her last video is questionable.

Chantal is a terrible liar, but she is more cunning than Amber. She covers her lies in half-truths instead of pretending she never lied.

tl;dr;too much autism:
Chantal lies.
You will be made the fool if you take her at her word.
Chantal can doctor a photo, but not a video. (That is not to say I believe the photo is a fake)


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 25, 2019)

Considering that Sam photo in her community post, I think we are safe from being scammed by Chin's shooping skills.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 25, 2019)

Were people complaining? I didn’t get to see the actual incision post on YouTube so idk.


----------



## Or Else What (Nov 25, 2019)

Ellana said:


> View attachment 1024906
> Nothing on reverse image search.
> Archive


Its been 20 years since I last looked at - and removed - gut staples but that looks older than 5 days post op. Oh well.


----------



## Crispy Chicken (Nov 25, 2019)

Ok I'm no doctor, but I can say that I have never seen an incision ABOVE a belly button for a surgery done on any reproductive organs, let alone a hysterectomy. Whose uterus and ovaries are up near their stomach? That looks more like a lap band incision. Can any kiwi medics weigh in on this for surgical clarification.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Nov 26, 2019)

solidus said:


> She claimed to have 16 staples. I don’t count as many in that photo. She lies about the stupidest things...


They go out of shot. And she has a massive gunt, several of them really.


Crispy Chicken said:


> Ok I'm no doctor, but I can say that I have never seen an incision ABOVE a belly button for a surgery done on any reproductive organs, let alone a hysterectomy. Whose uterus and ovaries are near their stomach. That looks more like a lap band incision. Can any kiwi medics weigh in on this for surgical clarification.


You realise it's an upside down view right.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Nov 26, 2019)

k0ndumba said:


> I, for one, welcome the return of Peetz once Bibi jumps ship.



Peetz never left, he just doesn't get to stick his dick in her folds.


----------



## Strine (Nov 26, 2019)

Chantal is really boring when she's not being crazy. You have to remember she's a complete moron, with no interests and no social life. She's an NPC; only her unbelievable delusion makes her fun to gossip.

This surgery, whatever the nature of it (and I think we've speculated enough on that) was never going to change anything. Nothing will change her. She's a fat delusional cunt who thinks she's smarter than everybody else, and a medical procedure would never have the power to alter that. Even Amberlynn is more likely to change her ways, because Amber is less delusional and more self-aware. Chantal will be the same nasty, gluttonous, would-be online "personality" as she ever was - and really, that's for the best, because that's what got me interested in her grease-fire inferno of a life.


----------



## Crispy Chicken (Nov 26, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> You realise it's an upside down view right.



Oh! Ok if that's the case, then I stand corrected.
I thought I heard her mention in a pre-surgery video they were going to cut her from her breastbone down.


----------



## Igotdigusted (Nov 26, 2019)

This thread is becoming incurably autistic.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Nov 26, 2019)

Crispy Chicken said:


> Oh ok if that's the case, then I stand corrected.
> I thought I heard her mention in a pre-surgery video they were going to cut her from her breastbone down.


It wasn't open-heart surgery, the women's bits are below the belly button. Chantal is, of course, quite the exaggerator and has exaggerated anything about this surgery that she could.

Reminder that bariatric surgery would require a bariatric diet post-surgery, which she is clearly not on as she's eating normally. Can we please terminate that particular line of autism.


----------



## chantalisfat (Nov 26, 2019)

I almost choked when I found this photo on Jabba's Facebook.

Jabba channeling ALR's ex Krystal:


----------



## Jamaican Tard Wrangler (Nov 26, 2019)

I can just see it now; her tearing open her incision during the struggle of grabbing her food tray out of the backseat for an Arby's mukbang with Peetz


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 26, 2019)

Chantal Marie. On a vegan weight loss fast since 2013


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 26, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> Chantal Marie. On a vegan weight loss fast since 2013
> 
> View attachment 1025147



rip skinny legend

seriously what happened? i get it, she's always been fat and this is obviously a fat girl angle. but she's not _morbidly obese_ here is she? was it just hedonism? binge drinking? a penny for your thoughts gorls


----------



## chantalisfat (Nov 26, 2019)

Check out the height on these angles!










Completely vertical.


----------



## sentfrommyiphone (Nov 26, 2019)

chantalisfat said:


> View attachment 1025160
> 
> Check out the height on these angles!
> 
> ...


Is that Chantal and Bibi? They look... happy in the tongue picture. Look what you've done to yourself, lady. You could have done the opposite, been happy with him, had a good family.

But she's a bad person. Welp.


----------



## Sham (Nov 26, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> Chantal Marie. On a vegan weight loss fast since 2013
> 
> View attachment 1025147
> View attachment 1025148
> View attachment 1025149


Oh jesus christ. She was doing her know-it-all vegan nutrition lectures since before she even had an audience to bore. 



chantalisfat said:


> Check out the height on these angles!
> 
> View attachment 1025161



WOW. Any higher and they'd just be photos of the top of her head.


----------



## JustSomeRando (Nov 26, 2019)

Imagine if she had a fringe now with her watermelon sized  head


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Nov 26, 2019)

sperginity said:


> it doesn't matter if someone is fit or fat, how much pain is experienced after an operation like this one is mostly just luck. I looked into it, and plenty of women who have hysterectomies report having very little pain, or no pain after the first day or two. It seems similar to other pelvic operations I am familiar with like c-section, most women are surprised at how much it hurts, but there is a significant minority that have very little pain for a few days. Fatigue is the only thing that I can think of that is truly universal about post operative recovery.



Chantal really having a full hysterectomy with a 7lbs cyst removal and feeling little to no pain would be proof that God abandoned us, karma doesn’t exist, etc. etc.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Nov 26, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> rip skinny legend
> 
> seriously what happened? i get it, she's always been fat and this is obviously a fat girl angle. but she's not _morbidly obese_ here is she? was it just hedonism? binge drinking? a penny for your thoughts gorls


I think she has been morbidly obese for most of her life. In 2013 she looked to be 250 ish lbs. She has gained at least 150 to 200lbs in 6 years. As a child and young adult she was placated with and derived satisfaction from food as a substitute for attention and friendship. This continued into adulthood, only she also began eating to cope and self soothe her emotional upsets. Rather than deal with her feelings, she ate them.
 She dislikes being the "fat friend" and seems to have been an outcast even as a child. She has likely watched her peers have success in relationships, careers, and life in general. Meanwhile, Chinny has always had entry level jobs (when she did work) than were full of drama with her co-workers, the African dregs at the club, and a dumpsterfire of a life. As she gained weight, her mistrust and disdain for others, especially women, intensified and led to more isolation. Food is the one friend that doesn't let her down or judge.  
In between the hedonistic pleasure and the isolation, Chinny discovered that she can make money shoveling fast food down her throat and get attention in doing so. Mukbangs were the last ingredient in her recipe for disaster.  Ain't no goin' back now. And with her (alleged) hysterectomy, the weight is going to pile on even faster and the health problems associated with being super morbidly obese will be exacerbated. The 2020 shitshow should be good.


----------



## RRVee (Nov 26, 2019)

sperginity said:


> yes, you are correct. People are being mad on the internet for no real reason. I'm reminded of how people were doubting ADF's penis inversion surgery, even though the he took pics of it at the hospital that included his tattoos. I understand that being gullible isn't a great thing, but being annoyingly doubtful isn't much better.


I can’t help still feeling doubtful— not because she hasn’t clearly had some sort of procedure but because she’s acting so squirrels about it. Possibly the most histrionic person I’ve ever seen forgot to show the incision from her surgery, then had it up (at night) just long enough to find an excuse to take it down. 

Since when does she care about people being uncomfortable with the gross ass shit on her channel? It’s pretty clear there is some reason she doesn’t want the incision to be widely viewed. Rate me autistic all you want.


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 26, 2019)

Weren’t we just talking about how she never posts to her story? Hmmm


----------



## Oh My Gauzepads (Nov 26, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 1025396
> 
> Weren’t we just talking about how she never posts to her story? Hmmm



She reads everything/watches every video that is about her. She is a narcissist. Even if it hurts her ego and makes her chimp out, she loves the attention.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Nov 26, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 1025396
> 
> Weren’t we just talking about how she never posts to her story? Hmmm


 Her hand is like an oversized baby hand.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Nov 26, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> Her hand is like an oversized baby hand.



I know. It's actually kind of creepy looking, especially in that picture. She has abnormally short fingers for an adult. And then couple that with all the excess fat, it looks like a giant, pudgy baby hand holding up a pack of tacky fake eyelashes.


----------



## Mary Tyler Meltdown (Nov 26, 2019)

Igotdigusted said:


> This thread is becoming incurably autistic.



This thread is collectively a bigger lolcow than Chantal at this point. It's the only reason I read it anymore.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 26, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 1025396
> 
> Weren’t we just talking about how she never posts to her story? Hmmm



Them dainty fingers, though. Looks like the hand of someone who’s been doing hard labor for 20 years.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 26, 2019)

RRVee said:


> I can’t help still feeling doubtful— not because she hasn’t clearly had some sort of procedure but because she’s acting so squirrels about it. Possibly the most histrionic person I’ve ever seen forgot to show the incision from her surgery, then had it up (at night) just long enough to find an excuse to take it down.
> 
> Since when does she care about people being uncomfortable with the gross ass shit on her channel? It’s pretty clear there is some reason she doesn’t want the incision to be widely viewed. Rate me autistic all you want.


Demonitization is likely on her mind.
Eta: let's be real, guys, we are all disappointed that she is not levelled by the pain from her procedure because she totally deserves a rough time. I understand doubting the biggest liar that ever lied, but it is highly unlikely that she is lying (other than exaggerating) about the surgery. Sorry, fam!


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Nov 26, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> it is highly unlikely that she is lying (other than exaggerating) about the surgery


I think most of us are on the same page. She was obviously at the hospital and some type of procedure took place, but a hysterectomy? Like you said, Chantal exaggerates. That aside, this recent event was boring. Last time Chantal was telling us all about how Bibi would have to take 2 weeks off from work, her aunt was flying in from Jamaica, she made it sound like quite the event. It was entertaining. Right now she's just taking smug selfies and posting photos of dry scrambled eggs and her cats, and anyone who follows ALR has already seen plenty of that. As a result this is where we're at... 


Igotdigusted said:


> This thread is becoming incurably autistic.


The surgery, whatever it was, didn't produce any satisfying m.ilk. The good news is that Chantal always gets knocked off of her smug pedestal, and the holidays are here. But what's better than that? Chantal's New Year's resolution. Last year she put "EAITING OUT" low on her priority list, and she's fatter than ever now. The holidays will be fun!


----------



## Botchy Galoop (Nov 26, 2019)

Ellana said:


> View attachment 1024906
> Nothing on reverse image search.
> Archive


It appears that Chantal had a previous bellybutton laparoscopy from the small scar in her belly crater.


----------



## DongMiguel (Nov 26, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> rip skinny legend
> 
> seriously what happened? i get it, she's always been fat and this is obviously a fat girl angle. but she's not _morbidly obese_ here is she? was it just hedonism? binge drinking? a penny for your thoughts gorls



Na. She was definitely morbidly obese. It absolutely is the fat girl angles hiding it (poorly, I might add). Here's a photo of her and her mom from 2013:





Definitely skinnier than she is now ... but she's still well over 200 lbs in this picture.


----------



## starbucks (Nov 26, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> Her hand is like an oversized baby hand.



She has T-Rex hands and arms


----------



## simulated goat (Nov 26, 2019)

Edited for faggotry:I'm a muggins who needs coffee see things right side up too. (sigh). I'll come back later when I'm half sane.


----------



## ADHD (Nov 26, 2019)

Not that she should, but would it even be possible for Chantal to have bangs like that now, considering how damn bald she is?



Punkinsplice said:


> let's be real, guys, we are all disappointed that she is not levelled by the pain from her procedure because she totally deserves a rough time.


I'm looking more forward to the additional hair loss from the early menopause than any pain saga, tbh.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 26, 2019)

ADHD said:


> View attachment 1025712
> Not that she should, but would it even be possible for Chantal to have bangs like that now, considering how damn bald she is?
> 
> 
> I'm looking more forward to the additional hair loss from the early menopause than any pain saga, tbh.


Yes, I agree [maniacal laughter]. Chantal in menopause chimpout should more than make up for this dud of a post-op.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Nov 26, 2019)

*PIZZA ROLLS AND CHEESECAKE MUKBANG!*


----------



## Crack Whore (Nov 26, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> *PIZZA ROLLS AND CHEESECAKE MUKBANG!*


 Jesus Christ.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Nov 26, 2019)

BhertMern said:


> Rate me autistic, but that waistband mark made me wonder if that photo was actually hers. IIRC the last time she showed us her bare stacks of blubber was when she tried to use this picture as a thumbnail for one of her videos:
> View attachment 1024947
> That's not just discoloration from a chunky person who needs to size up, that's someone who has made a huge dent in their gunt because they've been trying to hide it in their pants for years while they keep gaining weight. You could see that shit from the moon, and she's only gotten fatter since then. Gorl wants to stick it to the haydurs, but instead of giving us a video of the incision she posted a photo that could have been swiped from another person's social media account. Chantal lies, and she's been awfully smug during her recovery.



The big band of discolored skin isn’t from her pants it’s from sitting 98% of the time. The gross skin is from being squished between her lap and fat rolls, it’s what gets smushed in so it gets no light or air and therefore becomes gnarly. The fat pulling and shifting the skin as she occasionally stands and walks doesn’t help matters.

 Imagine Chantal sitting - see how that discolored band would become the casualty of her gut folding to fit on her lap as she sits? 

The pants waistband probably exacerbate it a bit since sweat probably builds up there but she’d have that discolored skin even if she never wore pants. Chantal probably only ever wears pants a few hours a week. She puts on pants only if she is going out to eat, otherwise fatty lays around all day in a t-shirt and no pants. She wears pants for more hours than she stands or walks, but that’s not saying much.


----------



## GremlinKween (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Who Now (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm speechless. What a fucking liar


----------



## Ellana (Nov 26, 2019)

Archive *PIZZA ROLLS AND CHEESECAKE MUKBANG!*




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Her middle name is "Mary Olive" now.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 26, 2019)

Spoiler



stop posting worthless reactions like "jesus christ" or "I'm speechless" and FFS EMBED YOUR IMAGES.   Hey mods do your fucking job.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Nov 26, 2019)

PIZZA ROLLS AND CHEESECAKE MUKBANG -- RECAP

lame Christmas intro
annoying Sham
voice has not returned fully
she is really hungry
drink: water
eat: pizza rolls with marinara and brownie cheesecake for dessert
"life is short, eat dessert first" -- yours will be shortER if you think like that
BEAUTY BITE: her whole body quivered
cheese pull action "for her lovers" spoiler: there is none 
anyone else seeing a unibrow?
point of video: tell us how she is doing 
she wants to slow herself down because she read an article 
blames her god awful personality on her being an Aries
because she is an Aries, she is really motivated to do the dishes 
every time someone in her family buys her something, they also buy her a jar of olives
another fake forced "shh" -- "I know you guys missed this"
she thought someone stole her jar of olives at the hospital
she is taking it day by day, she wakes up feeling like she got hit by a truck 
reminds herself to rest because she is restless
been playing video games, watching movies, doing crosswords to keep herself busy (but how is this different than any other day????)
bought more scammy supplements, spirulina and shit 
eating on camera is her job and she wants to get back to it 
the only restrictive dieting she partakes in is calorie counting 
going to bring back Fast Food Fridays
Sam goes on the table, tail swiping into the food
mentally, she is a lot happier when she is succeeding in her "diet" 
"food should not be pleasure, sex should only be for procreating"
"I know what I am doing now, more than ever"
TMI: have not had bathroom issues because she is not stuffing herself
wants to take a trip near the end of the year, and try different things (FOOD)
planning a walk with Bibi this weekend to get fresh air
the cheesecake was ok (yet she ate the whole thing in three bites)
now she is going to get undressed and relaxed
puts a pillow between her legs and under her stomach so her stomach does not slump over (does not work obviously)
was complimented by her surgeon at the hospital because of how good she looked after her surgery
actually excited for Christmas this year
Mom tells her not to make out with her cats
abruptly ends, "oh shoot, there's the- I gotta go"
*FIN *


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Nov 26, 2019)

ADHD said:


> View attachment 1025712
> Not that she should, but would it even be possible for Chantal to have bangs like that now, considering how damn bald she is?



I've noticed lots of MTF trans women have bangs to help offset their often broad forehead and high hairline. 

Maybe she could pull it off if she glued in hair underneath, like extensions but to give volume instead of actually giving length. She'd have to redo it every 3 weeks or so due to growth, and I don't see her doing that. She'd probably go the whole time not showering to keep the glue stuck.


----------



## Chantfatty (Nov 26, 2019)

New vid up! And when the fuck did she find the time to go get her nails done?? Somethings not adding up!


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 26, 2019)

Lol the description of her new video.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 26, 2019)

Well if you had "nothing will change" post surgery you win the bingo.  Here's a 400lber lecturing us on how she's beat her binge eating disorder by ordering fast food multiple times a day.  She's cured herself of overeating and also, TMI guyz but her bathroom issues are resolved now that she's not binging.  She "knows what she's doing" and will "eat balanced meals" with plenty of "fruits and veggies" since she likes them so much.  As she consumes 1500 calories of cheesecake and pizza rolls.  I'm sure the veggies for dinner will offset that.

She wants to "go somewhere" this year.  Guess she forget about Jamaica for spring break.  She says her and Bibi will be going for a walk this weekend as the "fresh air helps".  Lord wonders if she's up and walking already why he "took two weeks off" last month.  Doesn't really add up but what does with her.  She says she "can't do house chores" but is apparently well enough to microwave some food.  Her surgeon (lol) told her she "looks good" and although she doesn't look like she's in pain and suffering she is guys.  She just feels "sore and tired" and "won't be fully back to normal" for awhile and she "has to rest".

She "has to rest".  What exactly does she do?  Her entire life is lived "at rest".    In case anybody was wondering she did her hair herself this video.  The video abruptly ends with her looking at her phone and saying "oh there's the...oh shoot gotta go".  Weird.  Wonder what it was.


----------



## Henessey (Nov 26, 2019)

Chantfatty said:


> New vid up! And when the fuck did she find the time to go get her nails done?? Somethings not adding up!



One would think that with all the rubbish she said in the video about how she is going to improve on herself,  a new Jabba cycle will be staring soon . Like how many times have we heard you preach stupid??? Get out of here!
But something is different here, it feels like she has really given up. The suspicious surgery did not give her the hope she needed.
Next time, put out an impressive mukbang cow, pile those plates high and give us a show.


----------



## Not me (Nov 26, 2019)

thejackal said:


> She "has to rest".  What exactly does she do?  Her entire life is lived "at rest".    In case anybody was wondering she did her hair herself this video.  The video abruptly ends with her looking at her phone and saying "oh there's the...oh shoot gotta go".  Weird.  Wonder what it was.



The elderly people in my town that are well past the age of 75 have more going on in their daily life and go out much more often than her.


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 26, 2019)

thejackal said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> stop posting worthless reactions like "jesus christ" or "I'm speechless" and FFS EMBED YOUR IMAGES.   Hey mods do your fucking job.



lol calm down. sometimes it can take hours after reporting an image for the mods to fix it into a thumbnail because it's not a "job" they're volunteers. also there is no rule against low-content posts in this particular forum so lol if you're reporting those

anyway on topic, i think it's funny that she's bragging about having fixed her shitting issues when probably all that's happening is her bowels have slowed down due to the pain pills. although, having said that i expected her to seem more fucked up on pills. she seems pretty sober actually.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 26, 2019)

Chantfatty said:


> New vid up! And when the fuck did she find the time to go get her nails done?? Somethings not adding up!


She claims she did them herself. Maybe it’s the kind you can get at any convenience store that are already “decorated” and glue onto your nails by yourself.

Edit: yep. She shows the nails package.



Also, man, those chins are out of control!


----------



## Painted Pig (Nov 26, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> She claims she did them herself. Maybe it’s the kind you can get at any convenience store that are already “decorated” and glue onto your nails by yourself.
> 
> Edit: yep. She shows the nails package.
> 
> ...


the bacteria and (literal) shit under those nails are great for wound care.

ETA: just realized she probably had to order 5 packs because only the thumbs fit her fat monster fingers.


----------



## Situation Type Deal Gorl (Nov 26, 2019)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> "food should not be pleasure, sex should only be for procreating"
> 
> *FIN *



I ain't watching this shit, but did she suddenly get religion (again)?


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Nov 26, 2019)

Situation Type Deal Gorl said:


> I ain't watching this shit, but did she suddenly get religion (again)?


She is getting into religion again, but those two statements were said sarcastically. Chinny's two favourite things in life are eating crappy food and talking about cheap thrills, I highly doubt she would give up either of those.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 26, 2019)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> she wants to slow herself down because she read an article


If she slows down any more, she's going to end up in a coma.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Nov 26, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> *PIZZA ROLLS AND CHEESECAKE MUKBANG!*


Annnnnnd we're back baby! Nothing like a 400+ pound land whale telling us about her health, weight & food issues going forward on her channel, even after she's said many times she's not going to talk about it. But since her life is food, what else would she talk about?

Love the fast food only on Fridays. Didn't we go through a one week phase of pizza only on Fridays a while back? Yup, lasted one Friday. Now it's fast food. She probably won't even make it till Friday before this idea crashes & burns.

She's not going out for about 4 weeks, except to take a walk with Bibi over the weekend. Sure. It's really cold in Canada, a storm is brewing for the end of the week & she always complains it's either too hot to walk or too cold, so this walk will probably never happen.

She looking forward to the holidays, but for the food, nothing else.

Quite the abrupt ending. My guess? Her food delivery arrived.
Fast food Friday is over before it started.
Chantal lies.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 26, 2019)

Nice hair, Chantal. That barette, though! It looks so dumb on her fat head. I'm still a total wuss and not able to watch her eat, so thanks again for recapping! Also, what is up with her posting all of those older pics? Is she digging for compliments?


----------



## welsho (Nov 26, 2019)

thejackal said:


> The video abruptly ends with her looking at her phone and saying "oh there's the...oh shoot gotta go". Weird. Wonder what it was.


The Uber Eats/Pizza Pizza/McDelivery person letting her know they were downstairs and needed to be buzzed in.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Nov 26, 2019)

She says this in the video too.  In her flabby eggplant head, she baked a fudge brownie cheesecake, and painstakingly crafted those pizza rolls.  I think she really believes it; it almost doesn't count as a lie.  Meanwhile, what she really ate was soggy tasteless, joyless frozen junk.





I wonder if this was it; it matches right down to the marinara sauce.  She sure was disappointed that the cheese did not ooze.

As usual with her, nothing adds up, everything sounds and seems like a lie, and she is too dumb to even give it a rational spin.

Despite her many asides about feeling happy, she looked pretty depressed.  Hope she gets back to that life she misses so much.  Peetz and fast food.  I'm sure Bibi will let her out before her four weeks of quarantine is up; how could he not?


----------



## Situation Type Deal Gorl (Nov 26, 2019)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> She is getting into religion again, but those two statements were said sarcastically. Chinny's two favourite things in life are eating crappy food and talking about cheap thrills, I highly doubt she would give up either of those.



Oh good. I thought I'd crossed over into some bizarre alternate universe for a moment. Thanks!


----------



## RemoveKebab (Nov 26, 2019)

Dear God she uploaded again.






*Show Dem Scars gorl*

Lol Chantal is a fan of TheRadBrad on YouTube who is a more successful DSP.

Here is the scar:


 





@Null


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 26, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> Dear God she uploaded again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She apologised for background noise because she forgot to pause the video she was watching as if it’s out of the realm of possibility to get up and turn the damn thing off before she records.


----------



## neckyhamhock (Nov 26, 2019)

She's really catering to the feeders showing her gut off like that. Nasty.


----------



## irishAzoth (Nov 26, 2019)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



Archive


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 26, 2019)

“I forgot to press pause.”

Then move your fucking ass and do it. Lazy bitch.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Nov 26, 2019)

I love how she warns about her scar being « graphic » when the real horror show here is her fucking monstrous gut.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 26, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> I love how she warns about her scar being « graphic » when the real horror show here is her fucking monstrous gut.



IKR. That gut pic will singlehandedly do more to promote fitness and healthy eating than any athlete in the history of sports. I wonder how many future athletes will have careers because at some point in their lives they’ll stumble upon this pic.


----------



## chantalisfat (Nov 26, 2019)

She has to slow down, lol. No one could expect Bibi to do all the things she used to do in addition to his job, LOL. She's so delusional.

She looks even more like an overgrown toddler with the stupid bows and children's clips in her balding hair. Not to mention her buying the tackiest lashes she could find. She's so embarrassing.

I love that she's pretending she lost weight and that the shirt fits her now too.

The "novelty wore off" of eating fast food all the time? That's what she's done for 30 years ...

She's starting to feel like she did before dieting caused her eating disorder ... LOL.

Since she's clearly reading the thread, I think she's probably just delighting in the fact that people are shocked she's up and moving and not in pain. I'm sure she's in plenty of pain - she's just hiding it because she thinks it gives her one up on the haters. If she was fine, she'd be mukbanging trash every day. It's her only income - even though she's barely hitting 20k per video these days. She's just pretending to feel better than she feels.

No doubt she's too lazy/fat to clean herself properly and will soon have an infection.


----------



## Um Oh Ah Yeah (Nov 26, 2019)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> she is taking it day by day, she wakes up feeling like she got hit by a truck


Shout out to the person here a day or two ago who described their hysterectomy as making them feel like they were hit by a truck.


----------



## simulated goat (Nov 26, 2019)

neckyhamhock said:


> She's really catering to the feeders showing her gut off like that. Nasty.


This is like Moo actually posting nudes, or Al exposing her laygs. Surgery has set her free, she survived the iceberg, full speed ahead...


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Nov 26, 2019)

Wouldn't it be funny if she fucked up and started complaining about her period in a month or two?

Meanwhile, let's assume that dieting caused her eating disorder (lol). That doesn't answer the question as to why she was dieting in the first place. I guess her current narrative is that she was perfectly healthy and a perfectly normal weight, but then the evil diet fairy got into her head and tried to convince her to starve herself until she was underweight, thus triggering the cycle of bingeing she's known to this day.

Except we know she was always fat. Not chubby. Not curvy. Fat. And since she was a toddler, no less. Remember grandma Sarault yelling at her in French? She was a porker her whole life. How did the evil diet fairy cause that, Chantal?

Obviously it was her family's fault for having such an unhealthy relationship with food. Unlike every other family on the planet, they celebrated events with big meals and fancy treats. They didn't strictly eat for nourishment, barely scraping up enough crumbs to survive. They had cake.

Let's all sit in judgment for a moment of Chantal's family and how they ruined any chance she had of having a normal relationship with food.

Except it's now been revealed to Our Lady of Adipose that _this_ attitude is actually unhealthy and unwholesome. Eating just to survive is just like having sex only for procreation. Preposterous! (I mean, not that Chantal has to worry about procreation and judging by her stories, good sex has been pretty scarce in her life anyway. So I guess the analogy is that eating lots of shitty food is just like having lots of shitty sex. Which, you know. Her whole channel is dedicated to.)

So now her family isn't to blame, I guess. So... she was driven to disorder by the evil diet fairy, and was made susceptible to said fairy by her evil family and culture but... the family and culture were right all along and she actually never needed to worry about her weight in the first place? Is this where we are now?

Anything except just admitting the obvious -- she's a fat sow whose entire personality is based on having unsatisfying sex, too many calories, and the mentality of a four year old, especially when it comes to bodily functions.

I don't really blame her. If that was me, I wouldn't want to look in the mirror either.


----------



## Oh My Gauzepads (Nov 26, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> Dear God she uploaded again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for doing the Lord's work... Now if you'll excuse me, I need to purchase several gallons of brain bleach.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Nov 26, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> Eating just to survive is just like having sex only for procreation. Preposterous!



That is some serious flawed logic here. This kind of thinking is exactly why you weigh 400 lbs Chantal.

I hate it when people compare food and sex because they are two completely different things, but I digress. There is nothing wrong with wanting your food to taste good and enjoy it while you are eating. But it is not supposed to be solely a recreational activity done for pleasure. Just my opinion. But what do I know.

Chantal seems to have this weird mentality that food has to either taste bad or she has to cut out entire food groups in order to lose weight. Like "diet-culture" wants to punish her. No, Chantal. Nobody is saying that. Just eat in fucking moderation. But we all know she is incapable of doing that. Why doesn't she just come out and say "I'm a glutton and I can't put the fork down."


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 26, 2019)

Now that’s a good comeback, Melissa. Unlike Chantal’s cringe worthy attempts.


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 26, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 1026233
> View attachment 1026234
> 
> Now that’s a good comeback, Melissa. Unlike Chantal’s cringe worthy attempts.



I’m not sure who deserves a slap more; Chantal or the sad cunts who actually defend her


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Nov 26, 2019)

That whole exchange shows what a child she is. Melissa wasn't even being rude. It's a legit question, considering she just had surgery.


----------



## chantalisfat (Nov 26, 2019)

So fat ass saw we were posting old Facebook pictures of her and decided to do the same on her IG. I can only assume it's in the misguided vein of making fun of yourself first so it hurts less when others do it. I sure hope she doesn't think she looks good in that 10-year-old picture.

Here are some of the more entertaining old photos of the cow from her Facebook:



Spoiler: Click to enlarge























Bonus: Notice the Pizza Pizza litter on the ground in the first picture. Looks like an additional pizza box by the computer in the back as well.


----------



## Viridian (Nov 26, 2019)

Okay, WTF is this weird pockmarked/dimpled area to one side of her incision?








Is her flesh already starting to rot from bad wound care or something?


----------



## Jack Awful (Nov 26, 2019)

Viridian said:


> Okay, WTF is this weird pockmarked/dimpled area to one side of her incision?
> 
> View attachment 1026363
> View attachment 1026367
> ...


I've seen that scar before...


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Nov 26, 2019)

Viridian said:


> Okay, WTF is this weird pockmarked/dimpled area to one side of her incision?


It looks to be peau d'orange (literally orange peel skin). It is caused by edema in the tissues. It could be an inflammatory response to the surgery, or it could be just from her being fat. Cellulite can cause it as can lymphedema.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 26, 2019)

Viridian said:


> Okay, WTF is this weird pockmarked/dimpled area to one side of her incision?
> 
> View attachment 1026363
> View attachment 1026367
> ...


Probably something she had pressed against her stomach for support or the pillow she said she uses when she sits. It could be a cushion with a weird texture or a cover. Anyway, that looks temporary.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Nov 26, 2019)

For @RemoveKebab 



Remember the image of another fatty having abdominal surgery, and they literally use meat hooks to hold the fat out of the way?  I'm guessing those are meat hook holes.


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 26, 2019)

I could see her losing some weight. But I'm not sure if she's deluded or being disingenuous as to the cause of the predicted loss. The reason she's probably going to lose a little weight is because physically she can't be in her car as much so she won't be eating as much for a while, even with food deliveries. She's bound to lose a few pounds  unless she REALLY overcompensates with deliveries. She's not going to ask Bibi to get her as much food as she'd normally be out getting herself because she doesn't want him to know how much she eats.

Because she's so obese, even a moderate drop in binging will probably make a bit of a difference. But like I said I'm not sure if she's so delusional she really believes she "cured" her "eating disorder" or if she's just bullshitting her audience and is consciously aware of the real reason she's eating less.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Nov 26, 2019)

Oh the comments on her throwback pictures !! One picture someone says “you need to go back to work “ and “hope these motivate you to lose weight for your health “. She’s such a moron posting her #10yearchallenge to get even with Kiwi for looking at her old photos. The best ones are the lahs, "you look the same " !!


----------



## smoohead (Nov 26, 2019)

Jaded Optimist said:


> For @RemoveKebab
> View attachment 1026383
> Remember the image of another fatty having abdominal surgery, and they literally use meat hooks to hold the fat out of the way?  I'm guessing those are meat hook holes.



Um she probably had drains.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Nov 26, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice hair, Chantal. That barette, though! It looks so dumb on her fat head. I'm still a total wuss and not able to watch her eat, so thanks again for recapping! Also, what is up with her posting all of those older pics? Is she digging for compliments?



Since it's 2020, there's a "show how you changed in 10 years" meme going around. Funny how she posted 2015 instead tho.


----------



## Ellana (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## SodaLove (Nov 26, 2019)

Ellana said:


> View attachment 1026470


Is the coppa thing really that serious that you can’t have an animation as an intro? 



Wouldn’t just labeling her content as “not for kids” keep her safe?


----------



## Lilac_loud (Nov 26, 2019)

Ellana said:


> View attachment 1026470


Since when does Chintal know anything about Youtube bylaws?


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 26, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> Wouldn’t just labeling her content as “not for kids” keep her safe?



Possibly not because it's an automated thing. The system will probably get "smarter" over time like ContentID but at first it might be an issue where you could get snagged just by having animation in your video.


----------



## ADHD (Nov 26, 2019)

Ellana said:


> View attachment 1026470


Is just not having an intro not an option?


----------



## peggyhillsdaughter (Nov 26, 2019)

Viridian said:


> Okay, WTF is this weird pockmarked/dimpled area to one side of her incision?
> 
> View attachment 1026363
> View attachment 1026367
> ...



So to me that makes me think about other obese stomachs I’ve seen on 600 pound life and stuff and I’ve noticed how when it gets droopy and heavy enough it’ll crease...kinda like a butt..and then the skin in that fold changes over time and gets darker and textured all crazy. My guess is that her belly has done just that and then cutting there and stitching back together has gotta make it weirder as well. I don’t know this is my hope honestly because it’s kinda freaking me out and the incision itself looks strained and it’s all, in a word, worrisome.
Yeesh


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Nov 26, 2019)

ADHD said:


> Is just not having an intro not an option?


Can’t she just have a intro like Amberlynn with shots of her and her cats and Peetz ? And is every possible animation related to kids ?  I watched the coppa video and I can’t see how her intro has anything to do with kids?


----------



## Strawberry Pocky (Nov 26, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 1025801
> View attachment 1025802




10 years, 6 filters

And a crane to get the phone high enough over her head.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Nov 26, 2019)

How come she has new nails in this video? They don't look like drugstore nails you glue on, they look professionally done. She already managed to go out and go for a nail appointment and sit in an uncomfortable chair for an hour?


----------



## weaselhat (Nov 26, 2019)

RussianBlonde said:


> How come she has new nails in this video? They don't look like drugstore nails you glue on, they look professionally done. She already managed to go out and go for a nail appointment and sit in an uncomfortable chair for an hour?


She said she ordered them from amazon in the incision video.  They look like press ons to me.  ETA: Chantal vs Amazon


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 26, 2019)

RussianBlonde said:


> How come she has new nails in this video? They don't look like drugstore nails you glue on, they look professionally done. She already managed to go out and go for a nail appointment and sit in an uncomfortable chair for an hour?



They ARE drugstore type nails. She showed the box in the video.


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 26, 2019)

She shows the packaging

ninjad


----------



## Princess Ariel (Nov 26, 2019)

Viridian said:


> Okay, WTF is this weird pockmarked/dimpled area to one side of her incision?
> 
> View attachment 1026363
> View attachment 1026367
> ...



Looks like a combination of cellulite and hair follicles.


----------



## A borscht-on (Nov 26, 2019)

I love how she was sharing her thoughts about how she's changed, how she isn't into mukbanging fast-food binges much anymore, how she will be eating fruits and vegetables, and her classic statement: "I know what I'm doing."  All the while porking down on nasty frozen pepperoni-and-fake cheese pizza rolls, and nibbling the slice of cake--a cake that was likely off to the side, and ready to be inhaled later.

As they say, you can't make this shit up.  Nobody would believe her as a character in a film or book, unless the author used the last name "Harkonnen."


----------



## Refrigerator Poet (Nov 26, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> Oh the comments on her throwback pictures !! One picture someone says “you need to go back to work “ and “hope these motivate you to lose weight for your health “. She’s such a moron posting her #10yearchallenge to get even with Kiwi for looking at her old photos. The best ones are the lahs, "you look the same " !!



The work comment is a good point, considering she has been saying for years that the reason she wasn’t looking for a job was because of the impending surgery.  Next it’ll be because of the holiday season, but I’m already curious what her excuse will be once the new year hits.


----------



## Strine (Nov 27, 2019)

Refrigerator Poet said:


> The work comment is a good point, considering she has been saying for years that the reason she wasn’t looking for a job was because of the impending surgery.  Next it’ll be because of the holiday season, but I’m already curious what her excuse will be once the new year hits.


She could be hunting for work 24/7, it still wouldn't matter. Employers who do even a cursory background check on her will find videos of her eating family meals in her car at 5am, gleefully talking about shitting herself and fucking homeless men, every sentence shot through with cackles and shrieks like a witch with Tourette's syndrome. What's really remarkable is that even if she'd never had a troll audience, she'd still be completely unemployable, because she puts all this shit on the internet without provocation or forethought.

That's not to say she won't have a new excuse, though. Her psychological function depends on maintaining personal delusions like employment prospects or physical attractiveness, neither of which she has or ever will have again.

P.S. don't stop with the drag queen nails gorl. I know that when I see gaudy accessories on someone, they're so distracting that I often don't notice two or three hundred pounds of excess body fat. I think if you combined the nails with some more gross cheap rings from Amazon and that MK bag you made Grams buy you, you could easily be mistaken for Charlize Theron.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 27, 2019)

Refrigerator Poet said:


> The work comment is a good point, considering she has been saying for years that the reason she wasn’t looking for a job was because of the impending surgery.  Next it’ll be because of the holiday season, but I’m already curious what her excuse will be once the new year hits.



YouTube is her job!!!



That’s why it’s extra hilarious every time she says she’s leaving YouTube. As if she would ever get a real job lol. She can’t ever leave.


----------



## plastic holic (Nov 27, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> YouTube is her job!!!
> 
> View attachment 1026888
> 
> That’s why it’s extra hilarious every time she says she’s leaving YouTube. As if she would ever get a real job lol. She can’t ever leave.



I’m slowly beginning to think all her fans are just socks. There’s no way someone can say eating on camera is a job. Jewtube pennies or not.


----------



## Viridian (Nov 27, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> YouTube is her job!!!
> 
> View attachment 1026888
> 
> That’s why it’s extra hilarious every time she says she’s leaving YouTube. As if she would ever get a real job lol. She can’t ever leave.



I want to focus on Cuntal's response here for a second:





She claims she was heavier in 2017 than she is now? Who the fuck does she think she's fooling? Even someone who did no other Cuntal research than watching Toad's documentary would easily notice the extra chins she's acquired in the past two years and how they've swallowed up her neck. She also has to know she's heavier now; her scale might be broken, but there's no way she went through the whole process of being evaluated for surgery without ever being weighed once at the hospital. So she can claim to keep hovering around 369 pounds as much as she likes to attempt shield her fragile narc ego. Anyone with eyes can see she's lying.


----------



## WizardOfErrz (Nov 27, 2019)

Thank you to the kiwi for this photoshopped picture.

Edit: Does anyone have an archive of the video she made where she was eating pizza in her living room (I know that’s not very helpful), she was wearing a black shirt, and was describing how a group of people in her teens years allegedly did something awful to her? She stated in the video “I want to tie them all up, put them in a basement, and set them on fire.” Sorry that this is off topic to the current events, but it might be worth putting into the new introduction of her on this forum.


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 27, 2019)

plastic holic said:


> I’m slowly beginning to think all her fans are just socks. There’s no way someone can say eating on camera is a job. Jewtube pennies or not.



Plenty of people make enough money doing this to live off of, it is what it is. But the majority of them still hold down a real job, or go to school with plans to have a real job because they know "eating on youtube" is not feasible as a long-term plan even if it's lucrative right this minute. 

But here's Chantal with "I can't imagine doing anything else." she's a fucking moron.


----------



## plastic holic (Nov 27, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Plenty of people make enough money doing this to live off of, it is what it is. But the majority of them still hold down a real job, or go to school with plans to have a real job because they know "eating on youtube" is not feasible as a long-term plan even if it's lucrative right this minute.
> 
> But here's Chantal with "I can't imagine doing anything else." she's a fucking moron.



Her crashing and burning into eventual (and inevitable) obscurity will be a great time.


----------



## Barbarella (Nov 27, 2019)

WizardOfErrz said:


> View attachment 1026929View attachment 1026933
> Thank you to the kiwi for this photoshopped picture.


Wut? It says photoshopped “picture”, but the whole thing is a joke, right?
Chantel isn’t going back to healthy eating. We are not doing the cycle again.
Are we?

I’m so confused!  I think my brain is short-circuiting from lie overload.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Nov 27, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Plenty of people make enough money doing this to live off of, it is what it is. But the majority of them still hold down a real job, or go to school with plans to have a real job because they know "eating on youtube" is not feasible as a long-term plan even if it's lucrative right this minute.
> 
> But here's Chantal with "I can't imagine doing anything else." she's a fucking moron.



Chantal will probably die before YouTube demonetizes mukbangs. No need to worry for her future.

Even if she stops eating crap on camera we    know the daily fast food binge won’t stop.


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 27, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> Wut? It says photoshopped “picture”, but the whole thing is a joke, right?
> Chantel isn’t going back to healthy eating. We are not doing the cycle again.
> Are we?
> 
> I’m so confused!  I think my brain is short-circuiting from lie overload.



It's a meme. The template is a screenshot from a GTA videogame from like 15 years ago lol. In the game you have to do several missions using a bike (you can see the bike way in the distance there). The player character, CJ, remarks "here were go again" because you're using the goddamn bike yet again. At least, that's how I remember it....

Screw that game, Vice City was way better idgaf  ⛱


----------



## dismissfrogs (Nov 27, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> But here's Chantal with "I can't imagine doing anything else." she's a fucking moron.



Would anyone really be surprised if she meant that literally?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 27, 2019)

She doesn’t want to work because she’s lazy and very poorly qualified for even the simplest of jobs. There are people much heavier than her who work. I even remember one M600PL participant who had a job. At the end of the day, she’s just 400 pounds. It’s a lot but it’s not a debilitating weight. Here’s a 33 year old 350-lb woman who finished a marathon: 









						Heaviest Woman to Finish Marathon Proves That Anyone Can Run
					

While Jennifer Smith’s Guinness record is still pending, she’s already looking forward to what’s next: a 50K ultra.




					www.runnersworld.com
				




While the weight is not helping, Chantal lacks physical fitness largely because of her extremely sedentary lifestyle. The weight is just a convenient excuse not to do anything about it. She’d be in poor physical fitness even if she were 120 pounds.


----------



## chantalisfat (Nov 27, 2019)

I'm honestly bored. The surgery saga was a huge flop. Now she's back to teetering between deciding to binge on camera daily, have Fast Food Friday, or just eat her homecooked frozen pizza rolls. What a mental toll it must take deciding what to eat, Chantal, and then re-deciding, and then deciding again.  Announcing it, then taking it back, then re-announcing. Don't you feel like big fat failure? Don't you want to stop reliving the same month over and over and over again?

60k subs but fewer views than ever before. She's lucky to hit 30k views on a video now, with plenty of videos sub 20k, and that's with documentaries and reaction channels on her ass, and the imminent threat of her dying on the table. Her checks must be barebones at this point. Welp, so long as she can afford her cheap-ass lashes and press-ons, right gorls? No wonder she's trying to kill herself one meal-for-four at a time.

Bedbound and planning her video for announcing next year's resolutions - same as last year's resolutions - trying to decide where to order delivery from to eat as she sits at the same desk she's sat at for the last three years, talking to herself into her phone, to broadcast to a couple thousand hate-watchers. What a life.


----------



## THOTto (Nov 27, 2019)

chantalisfat said:


> I'm honestly bored. The surgery saga was a huge flop. Now she's back to teetering between deciding to binge on camera daily, have Fast Food Friday, or just eat her homecooked frozen pizza rolls. What a mental toll it must take deciding what to eat, Chantal, and then re-deciding, and then deciding again.  Announcing it, then taking it back, then re-announcing. Don't you feel like big fat failure? Don't you want to stop reliving the same month over and over and over again?
> 
> 60k subs but fewer views than ever before. She's lucky to hit 30k views on a video now, with plenty of videos sub 20k, and that's with documentaries and reaction channels on her ass, and the imminent threat of her dying on the table. Her checks must be barebones at this point. Welp, so long as she can afford her cheap-ass lashes and press-ons, right gorls? No wonder she's trying to kill herself one meal-for-four at a time.
> 
> Bedbound and planning her video for announcing next year's resolutions - same as last year's resolutions - trying to decide where to order delivery from to eat as she sits at the same desk she's sat at for the last three years, talking to herself into her phone, to broadcast to a couple thousand hate-watchers. What a life.


It can go one of two ways, either she’s going to go all “nutritionist” and fake her way through her diet for a few weeks. Or she’ll have a sped up cycle where she goes through it in a day, over and over. Her lies will be ramped up either way all while visibly gaining weight. This is pretty much all chantal does with the occasional chimpout. That’s her appeal, each time it adds a new flavor of crazy to it.

To answer your questions, no she doesn’t feel like a failure. She’s a narcissist and probably a low IQ sociopath. She can do no wrong in her eyes, and she’s a beautiful, ‘curvy’ chick who only needs to lose a few pounds. She really believes her own bullshit. I’m sure every excuse this time will involve her surgery, maybe toad’s documentary, all while crying that she can’t be called out because of her surgery. Why would she want to stop? In her eyes she gets the best life possible. All she’s ever known is being a glutton, she eats crap on camera which is her only real joy in life.

The real question is what is she going to do this time. She’s joined nearly every diet “community” and burned the bridges when she shit talked them afterward. Even her FA phase didn’t last long. All she’s done at this point is dismissed her fans and gained more hate watchers. At the end of the day this cycle is what she _wants_, outside of waking up a 120lb instathot this is her only real goal, to eat what she wants, when she wants and have an excuse to only be praised.


----------



## Horrors of the Deep (Nov 27, 2019)

WizardOfErrz said:


> View attachment 1026929


Oh dear lord, "gourmet stuff" is what got this hambeast into this shape in the first place. How can fats not understand that "home cooked gourmet stuff" is still calories. The results of her continued "care" for her body are cysts, morbid obesity, infertility, public ridicule, no marketable skills and baldness; thank God she will never have to care for a child. What she needs is fridge full of beans, zero pocket money and zero gas in her car - she'll drop 50 lbs in a week pronto.


----------



## Jackisnotaname (Nov 27, 2019)

Viridian said:


> I want to focus on Cuntal's response here for a second:
> 
> View attachment 1026922
> 
> She claims she was heavier in 2017 than she is now? Who the fuck does she think she's fooling? Even someone who did no other Cuntal research than watching Toad's documentary would easily notice the extra chins she's acquired in the past two years and how they've swallowed up her neck. She also has to know she's heavier now; her scale might be broken, but there's no way she went through the whole process of being evaluated for surgery without ever being weighed once at the hospital. So she can claim to keep hovering around 369 pounds as much as she likes to attempt shield her fragile narc ego. Anyone with eyes can see she's lying.



I am also struggling to believe this.
As far as I recall, Chantal has never referred to weight loss greater than 10 or 20 pounds on any diet or exercise routine.
There is another YouTuber that Chantal is very familiar with who lost a very  very very very very impressive 89 pounds in her past and it is mentioned everytime she needs to prove her credibility as a weight loss expert.  If Chantal had some  level of similar success I am sure Chantal would have brought it up before this random YouTube reply. It would seem especially relevent  during one of Chantal's many rants about how people need to STFU because she 'knows what she is doing' and how her weight loss doctors are idiots trying to give her cancer.
As an aside, this comment seemed fatphobic to me. What's wrong with being bigger than 378 pounds Chantal???????? Hope none of her fans got triggered by Chantal's microaggression here.
Also, I swear Chantal has said on multiple occasions (usually as a defense when people ask how her pathetic YouTube earnings support her) that she has other sources of income besides making videos. And now she can't even imagine having another occupation? Which is it?


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Nov 27, 2019)

Jackisnotaname said:


> Also, I swear Chantal has said on multiple occasions (usually as a defense when people ask how her pathetic YouTube earnings support her) that she has other sources of income besides making videos.



I always assumed her "other sources of income" are Bibi's income from his job and whatever money her grandma and possibly her mother give her for whatever reason. If she had a side gig doing anything on her own, she would have mentioned it.


----------



## Situation Type Deal Gorl (Nov 27, 2019)

Ellana said:


> View attachment 1026470



"Willing to discuss"? Bitch, YouTube is your JOB. The intro is part of what you do for your JOB. If it's something you're doing for your JOB, what the hell is there to discuss? Pay for the fucking thing.

I hate shit like this. Also, there's no way in hell she was fatter in 2017 than she is now. She's an even more top-heavy version of her former self, and that "I'm gonna make gore-may meals and stop eating fast food" will last about as long as anything else she's done. Which is to say, not long at all. As we all know.

She and Big Al really could be fatass, narcissistic sisters separated at birth.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Nov 27, 2019)

Refrigerator Poet said:


> The work comment is a good point, considering she has been saying for years that the reason she wasn’t looking for a job was because of the impending surgery.  Next it’ll be because of the holiday season, but I’m already curious what her excuse will be once the new year hits.



yea. after saying "It wouldn't be fair for me to get a job and take 8 weeks off of work, you know whattaimean?" When she's seemingly doing better than I expected. Though I think post surgery Chantal is going to try to make the Youtube bucks and all out of fucks to give. I'm expecting prime snark from her since 2018 was after her initial diagnosis and launched the weight loss journey roller coaster. No more surgery needed, so she's just going to go to old Chantal of "bibi and my doctor would kill me for eating this entire pizza and poppers tee hee but you're my internet friends so lets get to, lets get to!"

Also seems she's replaced "beauty bite" with the fake "shhhh - I said shhh" tick which when she does it intentionally she still seems to have crazy bitch eyes

Edit:  She does have side gigs going on - we'll see more of them.  Shit like the Teami and other boxed stuff where they come off or are pyramid schemes.   I think she's trying to mold herself now into a social media influencer or go back to her Joeysworldtour food review format.

I also just saw her comment about cooking at home and making gourmet stuff.  I think we've seen and known her long enough she has no culinary skills at all. Be it putting a basic meal together or able to cut vegetables or simmer things at the right temperature, and doesn't know much about produce or meat cuts.  She only knows how to eat and even then her using chopsticks is just so awkward since she doesn't even know how to hold the sticks.. Though I'll watch the shit out of her trying. I'm picturing her trying to make a pizza from scratch entirely and I just can't see her being able to do it.  But let the manic cycle begin!


----------



## vanilla_pepsi_head (Nov 27, 2019)

I know I'm late but semper fucking fi to her doctors. Whatever was removed, the incision looks good and she's obviously not experiencing post-op complications or much pain so far (special shout out to the anesthesiologist, not gonna lie I was half expecting to see an Inactive tag on this thread this week).

Eating some of the greasiest, spiciest trash possible post-surgery when your bowels are still recovering and possibly backed up if she's taking painkillers, though... I'm not surprised really but she's just asking to be painfully alternating between shitting bricks and lava while straining the incision. No matter how good the doctors are or how lucky some people are bouncing back post-surgery, some people are just determined to fuck themselves up.


----------



## DongMiguel (Nov 27, 2019)

Viridian said:


> I want to focus on Cuntal's response here for a second:
> 
> View attachment 1026922
> 
> She claims she was heavier in 2017 than she is now? Who the fuck does she think she's fooling? Even someone who did no other Cuntal research than watching Toad's documentary would easily notice the extra chins she's acquired in the past two years and how they've swallowed up her neck. She also has to know she's heavier now; her scale might be broken, but there's no way she went through the whole process of being evaluated for surgery without ever being weighed once at the hospital. So she can claim to keep hovering around 369 pounds as much as she likes to attempt shield her fragile narc ego. Anyone with eyes can see she's lying.



Chantal in 2017 compared to 2019 (yesterday):


----------



## 'tism take the wheel (Nov 27, 2019)

The cycle restarts now. 
-Cooks one healthy meal and films herself talking about her goals
-then, gets "healthy" takeout food and makes sure to show us the veggies
-finally it's a car mukbang with Peetz where she declares that she is a grown ass woman who will do as she wants. 

She really is just a 30 year old female Cartman. 
"screw you guys, I'm going to Popeyes"


----------



## A borscht-on (Nov 27, 2019)

She can throw together some basic pastas or potatoes or some other slop on rice, but as always, she will never show us how she really eats.  The takeout and fast food will still 100% be happening when the camera is off.  Actually, I correct myself: her legendary McDonald's mukbang of a month or two ago (two burgers, two large fries...well, we all know what she ordered) gave us a rare glimpse into how she actually eats.  She seemed hung over or utterly exhausted that morning, so I think her guard was down--she barely said a word as she stuffed down that shit without flinching.  Anyone else would consume half of that and be groaning with pain and illness, but it was just a typical meal for her.

So don't give me this "eating healthy" hogwash, Chantal.  Your patterns were set ages ago.

I mean, what an astonishing fucking failure at even doing something as basic as eating what she wants on camera with zero production effort.  She flip-flops between ideas and diets, makes sweeping pronouncements, changes her mind, gets defensive, proclaims herself an expert on something for a few days, returns to drive-thrus...I actually watched an Amberlynn video not too long ago (she just bores me to death) and I can kinda see why she has such a following--because _she just is. _  She's weird as hell, and a freak show, but she is nowhere near the narcissistic, delusional, lying twat that Chantal is.  She at least does the occasional thing or activity, and really seems unconcerned with what people think of her putting her life on camera.  She's been consistent and knows how to do her "job."  Chantal has been a schizophrenic, condescending, exhausting disaster with zero life, and not even an interesting one.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Nov 27, 2019)

Chantal is flooding her IG with old pictures of herself so imma upload them here for posterity:
  
Also.... Looks like we are gonna have “Boxycharm” unboxing video coming up:


----------



## Dutch Courage (Nov 27, 2019)

This is a little late, but one thing she said in her frozen pizza roll-ups video really bugged me.

She didn't say that people believe eating is only for sustenance (as someone quoted her as saying); she said people don't think eating food should be for _"enjoyment"_, a stand she is willing to oppose to the death,

This is typical of how her eggplant head works. Fit people don't enjoy food, and they even tell others they should not enjoy it.  We already know Chantal is a blubberful bag of stupid, but this shines as one of the dumbest things she has ever said.

If people didn't think food should be enjoyed, we'd all be eating Soylent Green and the entire restaurant industry would vanish.  Of course food should be enjoyed.  What she doesn't get is that enjoying food doesn't mean stuffing yourself to the bursting point with low-quality fast food or sad, soggy, frozen food.  Who doesn't love good food?

Her issue isn't even what she eats, although her typical diet of junk means it takes about 12,000 calories worth of food to provide her with a day's worth of nutrition, and she still comes up short on most vitamins.  Her issue is that unless she is in a constant state of feeling full, she can't function.  You know how you feel after gorging yourself on Thanksgiving?  She _needs_ to feel that way every day.

That isn't "enjoying" food.  That is drug abuse.  She never even looks very happy once the meal is consumed.  Turning to Chantal for lessons in enjoyment and happiness are a fool's errand. 

Naturally, this is an utterly empty way of life.  Now she is realizing it (again), and so she wants to eat "healthy" and cook "gourmet food" while she is "ahead"

_Ahead?_  Clotso, you haven't ever been _ahead_.  You are about 300 pounds _behind_ being "healthy".  It would take about five years of catch up to turn yourself into a "healthy" sharpei.  Home-"cooked" gourmet pizza rolls with dipping sauce will never get you there, even if you eat 30 of them at a time, which you probably do.

I daresay that while she is not presently at the _craziest_ we have ever seen her, she is at the _dumbest _we've ever seen her (at least since Ghost Doc and the Rotten Grape Elixir days)

Now that her operation saga is done, she is left adrift and utterly rudderless.  And not very interesting, either.



Serial Grapist said:


> Chantal is flooding her IG with old pictures of herself so imma upload them here for posterity:
> View attachment 1027491 View attachment 1027489 View attachment 1027490
> Also.... Looks like we are gonna have “Boxycharm” unboxing video coming up:
> View attachment 1026001



Christ alive.  More proof she was a big fat buffalo her whole life, and never had a "hot, skinny" era as she claims.


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 27, 2019)

i was wrong, she was _always_ a morbidly obese blimp. she just had extreme fat girl angles in some of those old facebook selfies.


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 27, 2019)

Can people please stop encouraging her to annoy her poor cats. Jesus Christ.


----------



## bubble tea (Nov 27, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> i was wrong, she was _always_ a morbidly obese blimp. she just had extreme fat girl angles in some of those old facebook selfies.


Forgive me if this has already been thoroughly discussed, but I really just don't understand fatties like Chantal.

I mean, Amberlynn and Chantal have both been fat for the vast majority of their lives; understandably, they have internalized and embraced maladaptive behavior. However, what differentiates them from other land whales is that they actually _film _their progression to increasingly morbid obesity-- and have an audience. They receive legitimate advice and are put face-to-face with their failures in every video. With this in mind, shouldn't they be more motivated to lose weight than the average, non-youtuber fatty?

At first, I thought that their obesity was because they are just _that fucking stupid _stupid (which they _absolutely _are, of course, but surely this isn't the only reason contributing to their apparently inability to lose weight), but surely it's something else. Chantal has cycles and shows off her grotesque body online while also seemingly being embarrassed by her size. What?

Can someone enlighten me?


----------



## Dutch Courage (Nov 27, 2019)

bubble tea said:


> Forgive me if this has already been thoroughly discussed, but I really just don't understand fatties like Chantal.
> 
> I mean, Amberlynn and Chantal have both been fat for the vast majority of their lives; understandably, they have internalized and embraced maladaptive behavior. However, what differentiates them from other land whales is that they actually _film _their progression to increasingly morbid obesity-- and have an audience. They receive legitimate advice and are put face-to-face with their failures in every video. With this in mind, shouldn't they be more motivated to lose weight than the average, non-youtuber fatty?
> 
> ...



Well, this goes back to the clusters of personality disorders they all have.  Much has been discussed about them already, especially narcissistic.  What you describe fits more into histrionic personality disorder, which demands being the center of attention, involves inappropriate sexual remarks in abundance, a craven need for approval, and manifests in exhibitionism (which is "normally" sexual, but can take on other forms) and extreme self-indulgence.  If Chantal doesn't fit the bill, then who does?

I don't wanna be another non-psychologist who spergs on in psychobabble, so I'll leave it at that.  But I will say that personality disorders don't _cause _the behavior, they just classify it.


----------



## bubble tea (Nov 27, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Well, this goes back to the clusters of personality disorders they all have.  Much has been discussed about them already, especially narcissistic.  What you describe fits more into histrionic personality disorder, which demands being the center of attention, involves inappropriate sexual remarks in abundance, a craven need for approval, and manifests in exhibitionism (which is "normally" sexual, but can take on other forms) and extreme self-indulgence.  If Chantal doesn't fit the bill, then who does?
> 
> I don't wanna be another non-psychologist who spergs on in psychobabble, so I'll leave it at that.  But I will say that personality disorders don't _cause _the behavior, they just classify it.


 Makes sense. Thank you. I guess I just can't possibly wrap my mind around the fact that Chantal can be so objectively grotesque while also so self-absorbed.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Nov 27, 2019)

THOTto said:


> The real question is what is she going to do this time. She’s joined nearly every diet “community” and burned the bridges when she shit talked them afterward.


Dopamine fasting


----------



## AngelBitch (Nov 27, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Chantal is flooding her IG with old pictures of herself so imma upload them here for posterity:
> View attachment 1027491 View attachment 1027489 View attachment 1027490
> Also.... Looks like we are gonna have “Boxycharm” unboxing video coming up:
> View attachment 1026001


jesus she looked 30 when she was 14, no wonder she looks mid fifties at 35.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Nov 27, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


>


I wonder if her mom and sister gave her a premission to post this photo.


----------



## PatTraverse (Nov 27, 2019)

We can see in this picture how her sister is deathly scared of her. The poor thing is forced to sit besides a fat bullying ogress who was already bigger than her mom as a teen. Chantal has tried to fake niceness her whole life but she just oozes nastiness that pushes people away. We see all the time how other people and animals are uncomfortable around her while she also feels awkward around them because she cannot be bothered to understand people.

It has also always been obvious to me that she has been fat her whole life. Just the way she thinks that her eating habits and bowel issues are normal were pretty big signs. Chantal is not normal, has never been normal and will never be normal.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Nov 27, 2019)

Is it bad that I am excited for Chinny's next "gourmet" creation? Between the acidic prime rib stew served on a plate and the peanut stew that looked like intestinal contents harvested from roadkill, you never know what the Queen of Poutine will serve next.


----------



## A Owl (Nov 27, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Also.... Looks like we are gonna have “Boxycharm” unboxing video coming up:
> View attachment 1026001



Sod Boxycharm, why is she following so many Owls?? I'm scared!


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 27, 2019)

PatTraverse said:


> View attachment 1027696
> 
> We can see in this picture how her sister is deathly scared of her. The poor thing is forced to sit besides a fat bullying ogress who was already bigger than her mom as a teen. Chantal has tried to fake niceness her whole life but she just oozes nastiness that pushes people away. We see all the time how other people and animals are uncomfortable around her while she also feels awkward around them because she cannot be bothered to understand people.
> 
> It has also always been obvious to me that she has been fat her whole life. Just the way she thinks that her eating habits and bowel issues are normal were pretty big signs. Chantal is not normal, has never been normal and will never be normal.


The first thing I noticed in this photo was the horror on her sister's face. It looks like mom is trying to forcefully hold her head in the direction of the photographer.  Seems like this little girl just wanted to bolt and run or hide her face in her mom's bosom. Why? Because the chin monster is right next to her!


----------



## Sham (Nov 27, 2019)

Yeah, nice ruddy ass complexion. Probably just trying to think of something nice to say about this horrid photo. This lady couldn't even bring herself to lie be like, "You were so cute!" because it's just plain not true, no matter how much you squint your eyes.


Maybe it's just because I know how mean she was to her baby sister, but she really looks evil here. Looks like she plans on murdering both of them. I agree, the sister looks terrified.


Legbeard phase.


----------



## Painted Pig (Nov 27, 2019)

A Owl said:


> Sod Boxycharm, why is she following so many Owls?? I'm scared!


It really is true that she's always 5-10 years behind on trends. In 2025 she'll get into llamas and pineapples.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 27, 2019)

You know all of her teee heee heeee I had sex with an old man when I was 16 stories? I just always assumed these men were predators. But maybe they honestly didn't know she was a kid. Does she looked 14 here? I don't mean in a sexy 'she looked 18 officer' way. She looks like a 28 year old cashier at a gas station who just had to pull a double shift. There's nothing youthful about her face, or her huge bloated body.


----------



## chantalisfat (Nov 27, 2019)

THOTto said:


> She’s a narcissist and probably a low IQ sociopath. She can do no wrong in her eyes, and she’s a beautiful, ‘curvy’ chick who only needs to lose a few pounds. She really believes her own bullshit.



I disagree. She isn't 400 pounds just because she likes food and thinks gravy is worth being fat for. She knows she's a fat, ugly beast with a failure of a relationship, a failure of a life, and a failure of a "job".  She hasn't hidden it that deep within her subconscious either. She likes to pretend she believes she's pretty and just big, but she doesn't believe that most of the time. 



Jackisnotaname said:


> Also, I swear Chantal has said on multiple occasions (usually as a defense when people ask how her pathetic YouTube earnings support her) that she has other sources of income besides making videos. And now she can't even imagine having another occupation? Which is it?



She will scoff at the thought that she relies on YT bucks and say she has other income streams on Monday, and then claim YT is her only job and source of money on Wednesday. She says what best fits her narrative at the time, which generally is a completely different narrative from the day before.



Serial Grapist said:


> Chantal is flooding her IG with old pictures of herself so imma upload them here for posterity:
> View attachment 1027491 View attachment 1027489 View attachment 1027490
> Also.... Looks like we are gonna have “Boxycharm” unboxing video coming up:
> View attachment 1026001



So we know she's been disgustingly fat her entire life, but it's nice to see it in visual form. The picture with her sister really drives home how insane it is that she was so jealous of her little sister and mistreated her so badly. There's a pretty decent age difference there. It wasn't a four-year-old jealous of the attention given to an infant sibling. It was an 8 to 10 year old being jealous of a toddler. I wonder if 14-year-old Jabba was hitting on the older men already.



bubble tea said:


> Forgive me if this has already been thoroughly discussed, but I really just don't understand fatties like Chantal.
> 
> I mean, Amberlynn and Chantal have both been fat for the vast majority of their lives; understandably, they have internalized and embraced maladaptive behavior. However, what differentiates them from other land whales is that they actually _film _their progression to increasingly morbid obesity-- and have an audience. They receive legitimate advice and are put face-to-face with their failures in every video. With this in mind, shouldn't they be more motivated to lose weight than the average, non-youtuber fatty?
> 
> ...



Personality disorders, period.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Nov 27, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> You know all of her teee heee heeee I had sex with an old man when I was 16 stories? I just always assumed these men were predators. But maybe they honestly didn't know she was a kid. Does she looked 14 here? I don't mean in a sexy 'she looked 18 officer' way. She looks like a 28 year old cashier at a gas station who just had to pull a double shift. There's nothing youthful about her face, or her huge bloated body.
> View attachment 1027864


There's no need for gymnastics to excuse creepy guys who fuck highschoolers, even precocious ones like Chantal. There is no way anyone mistakes a teenager, with a teenager's mind and behaviour, for 30.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Nov 27, 2019)

*WEST AFRICAN FOOD MUKBANG*


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Nov 27, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> *WEST AFRICAN FOOD MUKBANG*



Ah, the reemergence of the binge shirt.

That meal looks so healthy.  So gourmet.


----------



## Chandra (Nov 27, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> Ah, the reemergence of the binge shirt.
> 
> That meal looks so healthy.  So gourmet.



Looks like diarrhea.


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 27, 2019)

Chantal is admitting that she abused the youtube DMCA system (false copyright strikes) and promises not to do it anymore. What changed her mind? "A youtuber" (read: LiesByJen's alcoholic boyfriend) false-struck a reaction channel and it made her see the error of her own ways.


Spoiler: the videos chantal is referring to (I think)


















Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 27, 2019)

God damn it she's back in her pajamas 
So much for "see you guys on Friday" lol. Just can't stay away. She's like an obese tinkerbell who will die if people don't pay attention to her.

edit: says she's picky about her meat and doesn't know what they used. Does this bitch think that Arby's and Burger King use top quality meat? She has no issues with eating that lol. She's full of stupid contradictions,


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Nov 27, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> She looks like a 28 year old cashier at a gas station who just had to pull a double shift. There's nothing youthful about her face, or her huge bloated body.
> View attachment 1027864



Lmao. Yes, I totally agree.

Also, I keep looking at those yellow buttons on her shirt in this picture. Do they say "tomato"? Wtf?


----------



## BerriesArnold (Nov 27, 2019)

I have nothing to say about this video. It was rather boring. 

This photo was intriguing at least. Her fat finger on the bottom left was cut to hide that she forced the cat's face to pose for the photo.  His wincing eye in pain and annoyance was a subtle, but much needed great touch.


----------



## THOTto (Nov 27, 2019)

chantalisfat said:


> I disagree. She isn't 400 pounds just because she likes food and thinks gravy is worth being fat for. She knows she's a fat, ugly beast with a failure of a relationship, a failure of a life, and a failure of a "job".  She hasn't hidden it that deep within her subconscious either. She likes to pretend she believes she's pretty and just big, but she doesn't believe that most of the time.


I get what you’re saying but her interactions with Peetz are proof enough that she believes her own shit. The way she puts him down and thinks she’s too good for him. It’s like her insisting she’s french, she’s not just dumb, she’s delusional. To face what she really is would require shame, which is something I’ve never seen her genuinely express. Any interaction she has with someone else betrays who she is, a smug spoiled brat who thinks she’s entitled to the best of the best, like her abusing the ER’s resources over eating a block of cheese. I don’t know many hideous fat people (who really know what they look like) who post pictures of their gunt hanging out, or post surgery pictures where their arm is as big as their head. Does she have moments of clarity? Probably, but it’s on par with Amberlynn saying she sees what everyone else sees and then eye fucking herself. A shallow admission for pity.

As for the job this is Legit the dream fatty job  She puts in minimal work, gets to eat crap all day, and gets praise and attention. If nothing else Chantal is lazy and will always take the path of least resistance. Plus she gets to go around and brag that she’s a YouTube celebrity like she did at her gym and soak up any attention she gets. All obnoxious Narcs are the same in that respect. If she could see what a failure she is because it’s what she needs to change her behavior, but she refuses to make those changes because she doesn’t see any real issue.

edit- also she’s stated that fast food is literally worth dying for and being fat for.


----------



## 'tism take the wheel (Nov 27, 2019)

She chose West African food because it will be harder for people to talk shit since it's her African boyfriend's homeland...bitch you just wanted rice and syrup covered meat. 
It's still take out. 

 You're so cultured, Chintal.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 27, 2019)

I hope Sam pisses in her house shoes and vomits on her favorite pillow for revenge.


----------



## chantalisfat (Nov 27, 2019)

She claims she's been "eating clean ... well, mostly clean" since her surgery. Um, did she forget that just yesterday she told us she was eating an apple for a snack because she was so sick of eating only frozen processed food since she can't cook?


----------



## Strine (Nov 27, 2019)

Ugh Christ the old pics are being trotted out again. Every couple of months she wheels out pics of her in her youth when she was just a fat goblin instead of the ogress she is today. She knows those photos are likelier to get compliments, because she wasn't as viscerally disgusting in her salad days. She has evil dead shark eyes in all of them, but look, she has normal hair and she's not twice the width in profile because of her watermelon gunt! At least she didn't recycle the ☪ one of her asleep in the sarong (the veteran gorls know the one I mean).

Everybody was cute when they were younger, but I wouldn't put it past this bitch to use photos from her teens on Tinder at this point.


----------



## chantalisfat (Nov 27, 2019)

She looks extra fat and dirty today. It's been nearly a week since she's washed her hair now. Let's see how long she'll let it go.


----------



## Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop (Nov 27, 2019)

are we just not gonna mention this extra large heaping portion of rice she just casually delved into like she just hadnt scarfed down a meal that would feed a family of 5 back in Bibis homeland?    But she was prob just saving the rest of that for 'later' too.. or Bibi of course.


----------



## starbucks (Nov 27, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Chantal is flooding her IG with old pictures of herself so imma upload them here for posterity:
> View attachment 1027491 View attachment 1027489 View attachment 1027490
> Also.... Looks like we are gonna have “Boxycharm” unboxing video coming up:
> View attachment 1026001



When you see the size of Chantal in comparison to her little sister in this pic, it's heartbreaking to think about how she used to abuse and hurt her...I bet that's why Chantal's mother shipped her off to a group home.


----------



## THOTto (Nov 27, 2019)

Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop said:


> are we just not gonna mention this extra large heaping portion of rice she just casually delved into like she just hadnt scarfed down a meal that would feed a family of 5 back in Bibis homeland?    But she was prob just saving the rest of that for 'later' too.. or Bibi of course.
> View attachment 1027992


Her forearm is bigger then her tits.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Nov 27, 2019)

This was some dumb shit...

She looks filthy and dropped food all over herself, as usual.  Man, oh man, let's have an Infection Saga.  It's still not too late for the operation saga to be salvaged.  

She explains away sticking her filthy sausagelike fingers into the olives because "I'm the only one going to eat them", but then paws through the salad and later the plantains.  While I assume she was "sharing" the plantains with Bibi, she salted the whole box and started plucking them out with her fingers, so I assume they are all hers.

The ignorant mutt scoffs at saffron rice and calls it "rice pilaf". At least look at the fucking _menu_, you fat load.

She still says she's gonna cook healthy food, but she keeps forgetting she isn't able to cook in her condition, so she has to keep correcting herself.  

Her appetite sure has not suffered post-operation.  Man, does she load up on the sticky white rice.

She winces in abject pain, and then dismisses it as the food going down hard, giving her heartburn.  But it mighta been a staple...


----------



## Serial Grapist (Nov 27, 2019)

Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop said:


> are we just not gonna mention this extra large heaping portion of rice she just casually delved into like she just hadnt scarfed down a meal that would feed a family of 5 back in Bibis homeland?    But she was prob just saving the rest of that for 'later' too.. or Bibi of course.
> View attachment 1027992


Aside from the extra rice, she also had an extra portion of plantain,,,, The plantain she’s eating at the end is from a totally different container than the plantain she’s eating at the start of the video....


----------



## JimmyHill'sBlarms (Nov 27, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> There's no need for gymnastics to excuse creepy guys who fuck highschoolers, even precocious ones like Chantal. There is no way anyone mistakes a teenager, with a teenager's mind and behaviour, for 30.



Gonna have to disagree. Look at how many Adults act like children/Teens. Our dear Chin and her Kentucky Gorl idol are two examples that come to mind.  Their behaviors are indistinguishable from a Teen, and these women are in their 30s. If they didn't say anything, you'd guess they're at least 10 years younger than what they are based on their behavior alone.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Nov 27, 2019)

Did she ever explain what happened to her """""set""""" or did she just stop using it?


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Nov 27, 2019)

BerriesArnold said:


> Her fat finger on the bottom left was cut to hide that she forced the cat's face to pose for the photo.  His wincing eye in pain and annoyance was a subtle, but much needed great touch.
> View attachment 1027913


He's probably just getting a chin scratch.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Nov 27, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


>



369lbs-7lbs cyst = a 362lbs skinny legend


----------



## ZXO (Nov 27, 2019)

Bibi, you poor little man. I'm hoping he pulls a Keyser Soze on the gorl.


----------



## chantalisfat (Nov 27, 2019)

Kamov Ka-52 said:


> Did she ever explain what happened to her """""set""""" or did she just stop using it?



She didn't explain it, but it was clearly because she was embarrassed to eat a meal for four in front of BIbi's sister while screaming into her phone about farts and ticcing away. Now that Gnima's gone she's happily back to the dirty desk in the corner of her dirty apartment.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Nov 27, 2019)

Her portion size was mind blowing. At a quick glance:  3 servings of rice likely prepared with some oil-750 calories. Fried plantain- 3 servings 600 calories. Mafe, prepared with peanut butter, (at least 2 servings) probably close to 1000 calories. Then other miscellaneous bites here and there. About 2400 calories for one meal. We're all happy she is eating clean and healthy.  Keep up the good work Chinny!


----------



## DongMiguel (Nov 27, 2019)

lol she couldn't even go a day without eating out. So much for homemade mukbangs.


----------



## Peachtea18 (Nov 27, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> *WEST AFRICAN FOOD MUKBANG*


I cracked up when she put a question mark after her age in every picture. Like she's questioning her own existence.


----------



## Strawberry Pocky (Nov 28, 2019)

Sham said:


> View attachment 1027804
> Yeah, nice ruddy ass complexion. Probably just trying to think of something nice to say about this horrid photo. This lady couldn't even bring herself to lie be like, "You were so cute!" because it's just plain not true, no matter how much you squint your eyes.
> 
> View attachment 1027806
> ...



CHANTAL:  "All of the dangerous crash dieting and heavy restricting I did in my youth is what gave me my EATING DISORDER and my BINGE EATING DIAGNOSIS that I have today"

Pffttty hahaha lmao _fuck you, _BlubberHead.

I mean, we all been knew that this fatass, eggplat-shaped cow has never once 'dieted' or 'restricted' or even denied herself so much as an after dinner mint in her whole selfish, piggish, hedonistic life.  But WOW do these photos of her as a still massively fat, morbidly obese adolescent hog even way back then ever prove our point and really drive it home.

She's been a fat, fugly cow forever.  She lies and eats and lies and eats.  Chantal does not have an ED, not a reatrictive OR a binging one.  She is simply a glutton - a food obsessed and selfish, stupid pig who will not and choses not to stop stuffing fat and carbs and sludge into her stupid hole.

I know I'm only adding my voice to the echoing chorus of many other Kiwis and Haydurs who have said this same (and lbr, obvious) thing before me, but the fact that Cuntal is so stupid as to post photos of herself that ptove her own  lies wrong is so funny I cant help but unlurk just to point and giggle and throw a barbed stone or two.  This isnt how EDs work, Chantal.

People with debilitating, life threatening restrictive Eating Disorders lose weight rapidly and in physically dramatic/dangerous ways and maintain their weight loss and frighteningly low BMIs for _ages, _often years, before something both physical and psychological "snaps" in them that causes them to black out and have an innate STARVATION BASED desperation response (due to being skeletons on the verge of death) where Anorexic patients have deacribed feeling scared and out of control and eating things like cold or raw carnflakes, uncooked oats, leftovers, etc etc _just anything to get some food into their bodies because they will literally drop dead on the spot if they dont.  _It is a last second hail mary of the animal/lizard brain briefly and temporarily overcoming the body and "binging" in hopes of maybe staying alive for another 24 hours.  Episodes like these are what cause some long time Anorexic patients to have cross diagnosis of Bulimia or BED depending on their situations and experiences....blah blah blah this isnt the fucking point and I am getting way off track and dont want to start racking up any Puzzle Pieces for my trouble.

YOU on the other hand have told and boasted plenty of times about your junk food rewards in childhood, being the fat friend, having never being denied anything, food being a reward at home, and proudly parading around your fatass stuffed-sausage body in its "heyday" in all these glorious old throwback photos.  So dont @ us with your tired old MUH EAITING DISHURDURR charade, Cunty.  We never fell for it and we never will.  lmao.


----------



## Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop (Nov 28, 2019)

Sorry not sorry. This is what I comes to mind any time I see those ridiculously over arched eyebrows.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Nov 28, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> There's no need for gymnastics to excuse creepy guys who fuck highschoolers, even precocious ones like Chantal. There is no way anyone mistakes a teenager, with a teenager's mind and behaviour, for 30.


Chantal is 30 with the mind of a 14 year old. Maybe when she was 14 the guys thought she was "silly" and immature for what they thought was her age when they saw her flooby booby body.


----------



## Gawdamit (Nov 28, 2019)

Chantal is pushing 40. She has a few grey hairs already. Big Al is pushing 30


----------



## chantalisfat (Nov 28, 2019)

This photo is not edited:


----------



## Montage (Nov 28, 2019)

Man, I’m real happy she will never have kids now. Although I feel saddened for her brainwashed partner who does want kids, how can he just be ok with that?


----------



## Viridian (Nov 28, 2019)

We have a cow crossover between Cuntal here and a minor league deathfat lolcow Amy Ramadan. For context, Fat Amy recently posted and then subsequently deleted a video on her own channel where she explained to her viewers how her kids didn't ever get to celebrate holidays like Thanksgiving or Christmas in her home because wah wah wah her parents sucked and didn't make her feel special on those holidays, so she can't be bothered to make her kids feel special on the holidays, but it's okay because her kids will _totally _understand that their fat sow of a mother cared more about getting asspats on YouTube than giving them happy memories. (Review and archive of the video here).

As you would expect, Fat Amy got promptly roasted in the comments section of that video (as shown here), which is why she promptly yanked the video down. She's since put up a new video (reviewed and archived here) where she hastily backtracks on her no holiday claims and cries crocodile tears about how meeeeean people are being to her. Cuntal decided this was the _perfect_ time to yet again try to involve herself in another fat Youtuber's drama.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Nov 28, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Chantal is admitting that she abused the youtube DMCA system (false copyright strikes) and promises not to do it anymore. What changed her mind? "A youtuber" (read: LiesByJen's alcoholic boyfriend) false-struck a reaction channel and it made her see the error of her own ways.


I thought this part of the video was pretty interesting. She sounds sincere but it should be noted she concentrated very hard on her plate all through this section, rarely looking at the camera. At any rate, it's worth preserving her words for the inevitable future:


> 08:51
> a big criticism I get is not owning up to my mistakes and I think we all make mistakes as people. so I got an email from a youtuber, reaction channel cupcake vegan for life, who I just recently heard about. and you know I was in touch with her via email and her videos seem pretty fair, whatever you know, and she had mentioned that she had been falsely striked by a youtuber, copyright. and you all know that I've raged, false striked many times, but watching her video on it um made me realize how wrong I was to have put in a copyright strike, made me realize that the copyright strikes I was doing were false ones. doing it out of more like I guess just trying to stop people from talking about me, out of anger, which it's the internet you can't help that you can't stop that no matter how much you try. and um it's like people are gonna talk so whatever you know, that's fine. but copyright striking is not just something you do when you're mad at somebody out of spite, it's an actual legal thing. so I do apologize for ever having done that, I did retract pretty much all my claims, most of them, and I shan't be doing that again. I mean it's different like even if it's like commentary that I don't like, even if it's something like you know, sometimes the commentary is fair and well thought out, sometimes it's just somebody sitting sitting there and just like look at the shape of her butt but whatever. so I just think that I was wrong for doing that and yeah it's you know, as creators it's hard being a normal person one day that nobody really gives a crap about in real life, you know, to having people just like comment on every single thing you say and like make up lies about you, like my surgery. I don't want to entertain rumors which I'm really trying hard not to do because there's just some like you can't, you don't have time, it's not worth it you know. let people think what they want and that's been a really hard learning process for me. and I know like I'm just, I'm just starting with this, I know that you know there's, people will pinpoint things out that you do, whatever, but like my surgery being fake or things so like things like that you know I just can't be bothered with that. but you know there are some people who have valid criticisms and it's hard being criticized, it really is not easy for me. but whenever I've quit YouTube, for like a day cuz I was like in my feels, I was like we're gonna be private. things that I would do in my life felt weird not filming after, it was like before I did YouTube nobody would give a crap or know that I'm doing this, but now that I'm a youtuber you know people are watching this and it's just like ---_mmm mmm this was good this tasted absolutely..._ [gets lost in the food]







JimmyHill'sBlarms said:


> Gonna have to disagree. Look at how many Adults act like children/Teens. Our dear Chin and her Kentucky Gorl idol are two examples that come to mind.  Their behaviors are indistinguishable from a Teen, and these women are in their 30s. If they didn't say anything, you'd guess they're at least 10 years younger than what they are based on their behavior alone.


Are you seriously going to die on the hill that a 30yo with somewhat teen interests and an actual teen are indistinguishable?


----------



## war has changed (Nov 28, 2019)

Viridian said:


> For context, Fat Amy recently posted and then subsequently deleted a video on her own channel where she explained to her viewers how her kids didn't ever get to celebrate holidays like Thanksgiving or Christmas in her home because wah wah wah her parents sucked and didn't make her feel special on those holidays, so she can't be bothered to make her kids feel special on the holidays, but it's okay because her kids will _totally _understand that their fat sow of a mother cared more about getting asspats on YouTube than giving them happy memories.



Off topic since I'm not remarking on Cuntal here... It's simply baffling why you would even think admitting that publicly in a video is a good move. How can you not expect that to backfire?! Lol!


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Nov 28, 2019)

war has changed said:


> Off topic since I'm not remarking on Cuntal here... It's simply baffling why you would even think admitting that publicly in a video is a good move. How can you not expect that to backfire?! Lol!


It's not baffling if you know Amy. Hopefully she'll get her own thread soon.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Nov 28, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> It's not baffling if you know Amy. Hopefully she'll get her own thread soon.


I hope so too. She deserves a thread.


----------



## Beluga (Nov 28, 2019)

I love how she justified eating a meal for 6 people by claiming that it's healthy food because "This is not fast food, it took 70 minutes to get here". So, in her mind, only literal fast food is unhealthy because quick meals to prepare equal unhealthy food. Somebody give this creature a nobel prize please, we've reached peak intellectual. 

Also, she's becoming more and more rètarded, we're at the point where she won't use a fork to inspect her salad but she uses her disgusting, filthy fingers. I'm triggered so much.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Nov 28, 2019)

If she really wanted to keep a facade of her being a cook she could order that african food and put everything on plates\in pots. Tho she would need to wash it after eating.
And oof, she gets more and more fat on her head. second chin and cheeks area is so massive that her actual face looks like a mask on a globe of fat.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Nov 28, 2019)

Most recent Community post:


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Nov 28, 2019)

Beluga said:


> Also, she's becoming more and more rètarded, we're at the point where she won't use a fork to inspect her salad but she uses her disgusting, filthy fingers. I'm triggered so much.



Not only did she inspect her salad with her bare hands, but she picked it up and sniffed it. She picked up a piece of lettuce and sniffed it. I've never seen anyone do that in my life. Why does she sniff everything? She is so gross. 

Can you imagine sitting at the dinner table with someone who did that? I would think that was strange and gross behavior even from a 5-year-old.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Nov 28, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Chantal is admitting that she abused the youtube DMCA system (false copyright strikes) and promises not to do it anymore. What changed her mind? "A youtuber" (read: LiesByJen's alcoholic boyfriend) false-struck a reaction channel and it made her see the error of her own ways.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: the videos chantal is referring to (I think)
> ...


I think what changed her mind was the fact she was thisclose to you-tube suspending her channel for abusing the copyright strike system.

So many people started reporting her for bullying & false striking others, that I'm pretty sure you-tube sent a warning. That would be the only thing to scare her, a suspension of her only source of income.

No matter, just like not eating fast food, this won't last. Someone will post a reaction & it will start all over again.
Chantal is nothing if not consistent.

I haven't watched her latest, but it seems like she's on her way to busting through those staples. Good times ahead.


----------



## Not me (Nov 28, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> She picked up a piece of lettuce and sniffed it. I've never seen anyone do that in my life.



Animals do.


----------



## Lilac_loud (Nov 28, 2019)

Viridian said:


> View attachment 1028538


“Do you pay for my internet?”

I couldn’t help a hearty chortle over this comeback.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Nov 28, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> *WEST AFRICAN FOOD MUKBANG*


Chantal looking more & more like FatByJen.
Sure, this isn't fast food, it was made authentically people -but took 70 minutes to get delivered. Chantal is giving those food delivery apps a workout.
Nothing like eating enough for 3 people Chantal. I wonder what else she had delivered later in the day in case she was nice enough to let Bibi have some of this meal.
She didn't like the pizza rolls, so, Burger King? Chinese? Or one of her faves, chicken nuggets?
She'll be busting out of those staples before they even have a chance to remove them.

Add at least 20+ pounds by the New Year. Good times ahead.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Nov 28, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> Most recent Community post:
> View attachment 1028636


A holiday lush haul? What is Jen's Gene doing on her channel?


----------



## RemoveKebab (Nov 28, 2019)

Hey guys. Hey guys. Hey hey, hey heyyyyyyyyy. How are you? How are you?

New Lush haul






I 100% thougut she was going to eat one of those packing peanuts

She is still in the binge shirt and she looks awful.


2:50 - she blames her tub instead of her being 400 ellbees for not taking baths. Lol.

She smells the Yognog shower gel but doesn't describe the smell. She just talks about how great it smells. oh and the fact you can't eat it.

4:38 - she admits to not washing her hair since the surgery because she was out of shampoo.

She is struggling with opening that body shimmer bar


----------



## mounki (Nov 28, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> I 100% thougut she was going to eat one of those packing peanuts



jesus christ almighty it looks like the fat is going to her fucking eye sockets and its only a matter of time until she starts weeping poutine or something

her vocal cords are being crushed by lard- absolutely winded taking breaths every two words

the way she sniffs and violently thrusts everything close to her face... i legit thought the same thing with the packing peanuts and the snowflake bar thing ... she wants to eat so BAD


----------



## RemoveKebab (Nov 28, 2019)

Possesed-tal


----------



## Not me (Nov 28, 2019)

Fatter and redder than ever and poop bun like Big Al!


----------



## Serial Grapist (Nov 28, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> Hey guys. Hey guys. Hey hey, hey heyyyyyyyyy. How are you? How are you?
> 
> New Lush haul




LUSH holiday shopping haul:
$49.99 - Happy shower gel (1L)
$52.99 - Yog Nog shower gel (1L)
$27.95 - Honey shampoo
$9.95 - Candy Rain conditioner
$19.95 - Body conditioner
$9.95 - Candy Cane toothpaste jelly
$8.95 - Sparkle bar/Shimmer bar
$11.95 - Vanilla solid “perfume”

*Total: $191.68*


----------



## Gawdamit (Nov 28, 2019)

Chantal sure likes to pamper herself doesn't she? Nothing but the best for our gorl. No Dove body wash and Crest tooth paste for Chantal


----------



## mounki (Nov 28, 2019)

i gasped a little, seeing her scoop the solid perfume mess up with her nails... i can only imagine what else she scrapes underneath those nasty talons, that poor jar is gonna be a petri dish


----------



## 'tism take the wheel (Nov 28, 2019)

I can just imagine her tromping through her local grocery store wearing her 18 inch amber bee choker, smelling  like Aunt Jemima and looking like a pig in heels. 

Why the fuck does she need glitter body butter? To wear during her next pig-out session with Peetz to remind him of what he is missing? Or is she trying to convince Bibi that she is a dainty gorl who deserves a real ring?

Damn, rate me mad today...


----------



## Ellana (Nov 28, 2019)

Archive *LUSH HOLIDAY 2019 HAUL*




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Nov 28, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> Hey guys. Hey guys. Hey hey, hey heyyyyyyyyy. How are you? How are you?
> 
> New Lush haul
> 
> ...


She looks like a literal psycho in the thumbnail for the video.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Nov 28, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> Hey guys. Hey guys. Hey hey, hey heyyyyyyyyy. How are you? How are you?
> 
> New Lush haul
> 
> ...



The best part is her stroking out saying “thick and creamy” at 5:26 hahhahahah


----------



## Beluga (Nov 28, 2019)

I reckon a liter of shower gel would last her probably 4 showers. 

She admits not washing her hair since the surgery except with water because she ran out of shampoo - I think we can all agree we kind of had noticed. Although to be fair, I have no idea how long after the surgery one can shower or just get in contact with water. 

She seemed to struggle even rubbing her wrists to warm up that solid perfume. 

She also showed an 18 inch necklace with a bee pendant (I find it kind of cute) but she says that it's a bit short for a "big person" like her as she's 21 inches. I had never even thought about fat people struggling to find necklace chains long enough to not be engulfed by their quadruple chins. I learn something new everyday.


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 28, 2019)

Even if you're not supposed to get the incision wet (I don't know if that's the case but it could be) you can easily get around that issue and keep your body and hair clean. She's just gross.


----------



## Bitchboy95 (Nov 28, 2019)

Shocking news


----------



## irishAzoth (Nov 28, 2019)

Bitchboy95 said:


> View attachment 1028928
> Shocking news


I swore someone on here said she'd only keep the charade up for 3 days



irishAzoth said:


> LMAO this woman is going to come straight out of the Hospital with an Arby's mukbang
> WATCH!!



also I'm wrong I guess that she would be back with an Arby's mukbang 

EDIT: spelling


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 28, 2019)

Bitchboy95 said:


> View attachment 1028928
> Shocking news


This is why she’s the best cow. She literally has no reason to not be able to stop the fast food right now? Like if you’re ordering delivery anyways you can order from better/healthier  places than fucking KFC. But as Chantal has said, those chicken strips are just worth being fat for. Tragic.


----------



## Situation Type Deal Gorl (Nov 28, 2019)

chantalisfat said:


> She claims she's been "eating clean ... well, mostly clean" since her surgery. Um, did she forget that just yesterday she told us she was eating an apple for a snack because she was so sick of eating only frozen processed food since she can't cook?



To be a certified landwhale, you must have a rather baffling, extra short, short-term memory.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Nov 28, 2019)

Bitchboy95 said:


> View attachment 1028928
> Shocking news



That's right, she will never learn.

Unfortunately, she is worried about learning the wrong lesson.  It's not that she needs to learn to stop posting stupid resolutions.  She needs to learn to actually say no to her stupid junk food.  World's fattest toddler really is an apt description for her.

And if she believes her own stupid memes, which she doesn't, the time for her to stop gobbling was _years_ ago...


----------



## Smiling Honeybadger (Nov 28, 2019)

Bitchboy95 said:


> View attachment 1028928
> Shocking news



Let's make bets. What will explode first: The plumbing or Chantal's staples?!

And KFC is fast food. Just in case Chantal didn't notice. I loved that even her fucking toothpaste had to be sweet. That's like this children's toothpaste to get them to brush their teeth. I am just not sure if Chantal skips the brushing and squeezes the whole tube down her gullet. Followed by the shower gel.


----------



## irishAzoth (Nov 28, 2019)

Smiling Honeybadger said:


> Let's make bets. What will explode first: The plumbing or Chantal's staples?!
> 
> And KFC is fast food. Just in case Chantal didn't notice. I loved that even her fucking toothpaste had to be sweet. That's like this children's toothpaste to get them to brush their teeth. I am just not sure if Chantal skips the brushing and squeezes the whole tube down her gullet. Followed by the shower gel.


I bet 3 shekels on the staples bursting 
sometime late next week


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 28, 2019)

Why are fat white women obsessed with lush? Go into any lush store and it’s just pasty fatties mauling bath bombs.


----------



## Horrors of the Deep (Nov 28, 2019)

Bitchboy95 said:


> View attachment 1028928
> Shocking news



Like she needs some call to action to gobble and sure as hell she's gonna wobble for everyone's entertainment and her horror when she looks in the mirror. Post op season arc isn't too plot heavy so far, but this is classic Chantal everyone knows and loves. What this new season will bring us? Will Bibi finally leave Chantal for his "sister"? Will Chantal get a cardiac arrest and cheese shits from food overload? Are scooters going to be finally introduced? Stay tuned, conclusion will come on the same fat-time, same fat-channel.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Nov 28, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> Hey guys. Hey guys. Hey hey, hey heyyyyyyyyy. How are you? How are you?
> 
> New Lush haul
> 
> ...


Chantal can buy a warehouse full of Lush. It still won't make her 120 pounds.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Nov 28, 2019)

**MESSY EATING* KFC MUKBANG*


----------



## multiverse (Nov 28, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> Why are fat white women obsessed with lush? Go into any lush store and it’s just pasty fatties mauling bath bombs.


Because it's one of the few retail experiences they can have. This is why Sephora and Ulta and also fatty central - fats don't need to worry about the store stocking their size, they can buy all the warpaint and fizzy baths they like.


----------



## AutisticFatPig (Nov 28, 2019)

'Going to dislocate my jaw, more than I already do'


----------



## 'tism take the wheel (Nov 28, 2019)

She eats fries like a sword-swallower. Chew, bitch!


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Nov 28, 2019)

No wonder she enjoyed impersonating Eric Cartman so much way back when. They basically share identical tastes.


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 28, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> **MESSY EATING* KFC MUKBANG*



“Story of her life”

She’s fat.


----------



## chantalisfat (Nov 28, 2019)

She is so fucking fat she literally said being able to wear an 18-inch necklace is *something to strive for.* But then ordered a family-sized KFC meal all for herself, tee hee!


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Nov 28, 2019)

She sounds way more breathless since the surgery than she did before. Gasp, gasp, gasp. Fatty can't breathe!

Nice to see she's still committed to eating herself to death, mukbanging on gross KFC slop less than a week after surgery. Why even bother with surgery if you're going to treat your body so badly? Waste of taxpayer's dollars and a surgeon's skill. No doubt as she maintains her excess percentage of body lard, the cysts will just grow back in short order anyway.


----------



## juicywatermelon (Nov 28, 2019)

she really doesn't care... lol so disgusting (p.s. she let out a big one in case you haven't seen this video yet)


----------



## simulated goat (Nov 28, 2019)

Bitchboy95 said:


> View attachment 1028928
> Shocking news


Aw, Chantal! Never change!


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 28, 2019)

BTW, she did say that she had to do sponge baths for four days after going home, so no excuses for being a dirty gross pig.


----------



## THOTto (Nov 28, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> Why are fat white women obsessed with lush? Go into any lush store and it’s just pasty fatties mauling bath bombs.


Why were you in a lush then?

I don’t think I’m gonna have to say die Chantal much longer at this rate.


----------



## literally low-key (Nov 28, 2019)

The kfc mukbang was the most disgusting display I have ever seen from her. My jaw dropped and I stayed that way for the whole thing. From the drip of macaroni salad on her second chin to her fart, how could anyone stand to be around her?


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Nov 28, 2019)

MESSY EATING KFC MUKBANG -- RECAP

warning: contains eating sounds, burps, and farts
today is a KFC mukbang
"my setup is amateur at best"
did not set up the fireplace
wants to be a QVC necklace model
did not understand her order
macaroni salad, spicy mayo, pepper ranch, GRAVY, drumsticks, wings, and a monster double sandwich
beauty bite: dislocates her jaw, hands start shaking, fake shhh tick, quivers incessantly
diet pepsi on the side
"I know you guys are going to tell me I am impulsive
she is happier when she is eating garbage and embarrassing herself on camera
she has not been eating much and her body is freaking out 
her face is covered in sauce at this point
KFC bukkake
story of her life part 2
her mother and father split up
her mother wanted a boyfriend and Chantal was jealous of the attention she gave to him 
she hated this man, his name is Sticks (is it because sticks are skinny?)
she incorrectly assumes they sing Rock You Like a Hurricane (actually, that's the Scorpions)
Sticks was obsessed with the band Styx
(yells at fry) "there is no escape)
Sticks had frizzy, balding 80s hair metal styled hair
she broke up with Sticks after he called Chantal a cocksucker 
she admits she was one
one day, Sticks was sitting on the couch singing getting some words wrong 
he yelled "I will say it how I want ya little cocksucker"
her mum broke up with him as a result
new step dad is great
"I should be the symbol of gluttony"
she stops eating at this point, burping like crazy from how hard she is swallowing and how little she is chewing 
slaps a gravy-laden fry across her face like a dick
she went to daycare a lot, she rode the short bus there 
she was getting motion sick a lot on the bus 
she would drink chocolate milk every day at school 
there was a little Mexican kid that always got in trouble that would vomit everywhere and spray paint the wall
went to a weird babysitter every day after school 
her husband would spend the entire time in the bedroom when Chantal was there
loudly farts
she sneaks into the bathroom to see what he was doing and she found out he had no legs 
GRAVY SIP followed by Pepsi sip 
"I am so hungry for meat" 
another gravy sip 
throws away the lettuce
new school: priest is a pervert
references Nikocado Avocado: "who doesn't love a trainwreck"
"I'm like so done, I am not even gonna drink the rest of this gravy"


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 28, 2019)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> MESSY EATING KFC MUKBANG -- RECAP
> 
> warning: contains eating sounds, burps, and farts
> today is a KFC mukbang
> ...


You are a blessing to us all. And also, K bus is usually short if it isn't all day kindergarten, so not sure why she specified it like that.


----------



## THOTto (Nov 28, 2019)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> references Nikocado Avocado: "who doesn't love a trainwreck"


Oh, I see you can hate watch someone but everyone else has to “don’t like? Don’t watch. “ which only applies to you of course.

E- the moment this archive goes up I’m gonna jizz myself. I NEED to see this. Bless you kiwis om thankful for all your autistic asses.


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 28, 2019)

THOTto said:


> Why were you in a lush then?
> 
> I don’t think I’m gonna have to say die Chantal much longer at this rate.



Merely observation from working in a lush store and seeing many youtubers who resemble Chantal squeal about their products.


----------



## Sham (Nov 28, 2019)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> MESSY EATING KFC MUKBANG -- RECAP
> 
> warning: contains eating sounds, burps, and farts
> today is a KFC mukbang
> ...



Thank you, this was a very funny recap. I laughed out loud at the cocksucker thing. Sticks sounds like a great guy.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Nov 28, 2019)

This is Chantal talking about that famous "Styx song", "Rock You Like a Hurricane"

Here is her face as she lets out a wet, greasy, loud fart:



And, yes, now she drinks gravy on cam:



She is becoming very self-aware and embracing her disgustingness, probably as a way of dis-empowering haydurs and reaction channels, but it ain't gonna work.  It'll only intensify the reactions and hasten her impending death.

This is downward spiral-ey.


----------



## Ellana (Nov 28, 2019)

Archive **MESSY EATING* KFC MUKBANG* 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Or Else What (Nov 28, 2019)

There's been several photos of Chantal goggling over the last year or so that show her corneas tenting out like a rock in a sock from between those puffy lids - especially when she's tugging at the surrounding skin or looking down and sideways (as far, that is, as those chinny lifebelt rings let her angle the cunty cantaloupe). It makes me wonder if those hazel gazers she's so vain about aren't by now full to throbbing burst of pressurized vitreous and swollen blood vessels, and so about to bust up and out in some sort of blood-bloom-and-falsies version of that Christopher Lloyd eyes-to-daggers toon reveal in _Who Framed Roger Rabbit._


----------



## AngelBitch (Nov 28, 2019)

Beluga said:


> I reckon a liter of shower gel would last her probably 4 showers.
> 
> She admits not washing her hair since the surgery except with water because she ran out of shampoo - I think we can all agree we kind of had noticed. Although to be fair, I have no idea how long after the surgery one can shower or just get in contact with water.


you can totally shower. i wasnt allowed in hospital but once home its fine. you have to be careful depending on the type of closures (i had butterfly adhesive closings not staples), but you can shower. shes got no excuse for being filthy except that shes a pig with no hygeine at the best of times. infection saga incoming.


----------



## Strine (Nov 28, 2019)

That hairdo though. Like Pebbles Flintstone's gigantic special needs sister Boulders Flintstone.

She's on fine display in this video: burping and farting while giving her trademark revisionist account of a man from her past. She's exhibiting a kind of specious self-awareness lately, where she fakes tics and makes "jokes" about drinking gravy; my guess is that she noticed Amberlynn doing it to troll the stupid women in her comment section. Chantal's too feeble-minded to pull it off.

A parting shot: the huger her face gets, the funnier it is to see her beady brown* eyes whipping around, looking for food, like guard tower searchlights in a jailbreak cartoon.

*sorry,  """"hazel""""


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Nov 28, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> **MESSY EATING* KFC MUKBANG*


Clearly, that $200 spent on Lush was well worth it. KFC grease & mayo isn't easy to remove from pretty much everywhere.

She's eating as if it's her last meal. Maybe it is.

I'm giddy waiting for a ripped out staple & impending infection. That will be fun.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 28, 2019)

Or Else What said:


> There's been several photos of Chantal goggling over the last year or so that show her corneas tenting out like a rock in a sock from between those puffy lids - especially when she's tugging at the surrounding skin or looking down and sideways (as far, that is, as those chinny lifebelt rings let her angle the cunty cantaloupe). It makes me wonder if those hazel gazers she's so vain about aren't by now full to throbbing burst of pressurized vitreous and swollen blood vessels, and so about to bust up and out in some sort of blood-bloom-and-falsies version of that Christopher Lloyd eyes-to-daggers toon reveal in _Who Framed Roger Rabbit._


I, too, have been disturbed by her eyeballs. I can't tell by her old photos if this is something that she always had going on or if it has worsened. Brief google consult suggests thyroid eye disease (TED) or Graves Ophthalmopathy if it is actually a health issue. OMG blind beef n cheddar mukbangs!


----------



## A borscht-on (Nov 28, 2019)

This was depressing, disgusting stuff--I couldn't even get through it.  I may be sucking our own dick here, but I felt as though maybe the Farms got to her.  We finally got to her, and she does not, cannot care anymore; she knows who and what she is, and is not going to pretend otherwise.  Flagrant displays of how authentically grotesque she is in her natural form, going to far as to push out a fart whilst eating one of the nastiest meals I've ever seen.  The Farms finally broke Chantal, and now she is but a marionette on strings, slogging her way through congealed grease for our satisfaction and bidding.

,,,or she's just a disgusting, fucked-in-the-head gelatinous blob of disorders.  Not sure which one it is yet.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 28, 2019)

Also, maybe feeders got that box of lush for her.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 28, 2019)

AutisticFatPig said:


> View attachment 1029066
> 'Going to dislocate my jaw, more than I already do'


Thanks for my new avatar  
Edit: I haven’t watched the new video yet but judging by all your replies, I’m in for a treat. A horrifyingly disgusting treat.


----------



## BerriesArnold (Nov 28, 2019)

All the fatties are coming out of the woodwork to defend our farting queen. Mandiee should feel ashamed for expressing some genuine concern for Chaundice's health.




Yep. This was Chantal's intention all along. This was all just an educated display of how our society treats women farting as taboo. Such tact.



Spoiler: Bonus Round


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 28, 2019)

The ranch on her quadruple chin killed me


----------



## Scarboroughgirl (Nov 28, 2019)

she's really going to milk this standard common procedure for all it's worth.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 28, 2019)

Omfg 
*SHE DRANK THE GRAVY*


----------



## Sofishticated (Nov 28, 2019)

Thought I’d age our shart queen.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Nov 28, 2019)

I'm guessing Karatejoe had to get out the pressure washer to clean the spooge from his screen.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 28, 2019)

Sofishticated said:


> View attachment 1029353
> 
> Thought I’d age our shart queen.
> 
> View attachment 1029356


Delete this


----------



## THOTto (Nov 28, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> Delete this


No, leave it up forever. It should be in the OP, scare the weak ones away.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 28, 2019)

Sofishticated said:


> View attachment 1029353
> 
> Thought I’d age our shart queen.
> 
> View attachment 1029356


I expected it to be much worse, really. Still, that is pretty fucking horrible.


----------



## Strine (Nov 28, 2019)

This thread's quality is declining lately, with the hubbub surrounding her surgery. I left the ALR sub because of pointless shitposting, but it seems to have infiltrated this thread, which was formerly focused repartée about our Gravy Maven. I am the main author of the (now very substantial) OP, and I would like to be able to maintain my dedication to this thread, so let's keep the shitposting to a minimum for the sake of documenting The Thinking Man's Amberlynn. Or just give me trash cans and black hats and technicolour jigsaw pieces.


----------



## murcock dickles (Nov 28, 2019)

Sofishticated said:


> View attachment 1029353
> 
> Thought I’d age our shart queen.
> 
> View attachment 1029356


it's a good thing that she'd never live to be that old, isn't it?


----------



## Rotogravure (Nov 28, 2019)

Sofishticated said:


> View attachment 1029353
> 
> Thought I’d age our shart queen.
> 
> View attachment 1029356




Too much hair.  She'd be at least rocking a skullet by this stage (assuming she lives this long)


----------



## PatTraverse (Nov 28, 2019)

Sofishticated said:


> View attachment 1029353
> 
> Thought I’d age our shart queen.
> 
> View attachment 1029356


Reminds me of Oogie Boogie.



Chantal might actually have a bug for a brain and if she keeps this up, her actually being filled with maggots might happen in a not too distant future.


----------



## Digital Thunder (Nov 28, 2019)

Rotogravure said:


> Too much hair.  She'd be at least rocking a skullet by this stage (assuming she lives this long)


Better yet, she’d have a skullet and still cover her scalp with whatever that tar shit she uses is and pretend as if nobody can spot the obvious.



Strine said:


> This thread's quality is declining lately, with the hubbub surrounding her surgery. ...


If the AL subforum and the more active Beauty Parlor threads have taught me anything, it’s that female tism is very real and somehow even more annoying than typical tism. It’ll pass in some degree like it always does.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## PatTraverse (Nov 28, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 1029406


It makes me laugh that every time she is bothered by criticism, she talks about how unbothered she is while at the same time suggesting that people do not watch. Does she not realize that she is paid by the amount of views that she gets and that the algorithm does not care if they are coming from hate watchers, feeders or fans? After that Chantal goes ballistic accusing reaction channels of "stealing" her views when she is literally telling people to go elsewhere. What a clown.


----------



## Strine (Nov 28, 2019)

Digital Thunder said:


> If the AL subforum and the more active Beauty Parlor threads have taught me anything, it’s that female tism is very real and somehow even more annoying than typical tism. It’ll pass in some degree like it always does.


Autism is good. Autism is analytic, pertinent and interesting. Autism is KF. What despoils BP threads, and what ruined the ALR sub, is new members reading nothing in them and then posting frivolous tone-deaf garbage like it's a Facebook thread and they're chatting to their "omg we are such bitches " messenger group. Hundreds of people watch this thread and get notified when ChantalsFourthChin93 decides to enlighten the masses with "omfg she is so fat!". Just post something worth reading.


----------



## Digital Thunder (Nov 28, 2019)

Strine said:


> Autism is good. Autism is analytic, pertinent and interesting. Autism is KF. What despoils BP threads, and what ruined the ALR sub, is new members reading nothing in them and then posting frivolous tone-deaf garbage like it's a Facebook thread and they're chatting to their "omg we are such bitches " messenger group. Hundreds of people watch this thread and get notified when ChantalsFourthChin93 decides to enlighten the masses with "omfg she is so fat!". Just post something worth reading.


It’s the unfortunate result of having discussion places dedicated to subjects that people who use technology as little more than 1000+ dollar social media machines obsess over, to be honest.


----------



## Situation Type Deal Gorl (Nov 28, 2019)

Those of you who have encyclopedic knowledge of this...woman: is her hairline receding faster this past year, or is it just me?


----------



## Viridian (Nov 28, 2019)

Defensive Cuntal is defensive. Plus bonus feeder fetishist white knighting of Cuntal, and other comments not long for this world. I think we're building up to another full fatty chimpout.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Nov 28, 2019)

She’s live-streaming:





ETA: She cannot figure out how to zoom out and has to restart the stream:


----------



## Botchy Galoop (Nov 28, 2019)

LetThemEatCake said:


> She sounds way more breathless since the surgery than she did before. Gasp, gasp, gasp. Fatty can't breathe!
> 
> Nice to see she's still committed to eating herself to death, mukbanging on gross KFC slop less than a week after surgery. Why even bother with surgery if you're going to treat your body so badly? Waste of taxpayer's dollars and a surgeon's skill. No doubt as she maintains her excess percentage of body lard, the cysts will just grow back in short order anyway.


My guess is her increased breathlessness comes from the fact that deep, lung filling breaths cause discomfort post abdominal surgery.  She seems to be taking very shallow breaths to avoid pain perhaps? That doesn't bode well for keeping those lungs clear and pneumonia free. I know often post-surgery you are sent home with a lung and breath exercising gadget. It is clear plastic and has a stem you blow into that causes a ball inside to rise on a measuring gauge. It is to help encourage deep breathing.  I'd be curious to see Chantals post surgery instructions...


----------



## cromit (Nov 28, 2019)

Botchy Galoop said:


> My guess is her increased breathlessness comes from the fact that deep, lung filling breaths cause discomfort post abdominal surgery.  She seems to be taking very shallow breaths to avoid pain perhaps? That doesn't bode well for keeping those lungs clear and pneumonia free. I know often post-surgery you are sent home with a lung and breath exercising gadget. It is clear plastic and has a stem you blow into that causes a ball inside to rise on a measuring gauge. It is to help encourage deep breathing.  I'd be curious to see Chantals post surgery instructions...


Incentive spirometry. Although in her case the incentive would need to be Arby’s. Whatever happened to that PE? Could the clot still be somewhere in her lungs?


----------



## GremlinKween (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## SodaLove (Nov 28, 2019)

She just said on the livestream that YouTube is her only job - which we knew already - but bitch likes to lie sometimes and say YouTube isn’t her only source of income when people come at her for not having a real job.

edit: she's talking to Bibi. He's ever so communicative when Chantal asks him stuff.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Nov 28, 2019)

Anybody happen to know the statute of limitations for human smuggling in Canada?  'Cause ole Clotso just confessed to it on her livestream...


----------



## smoohead (Nov 28, 2019)

I thought she was googling shit because she doesn't have post-op instructions.


----------



## RRVee (Nov 28, 2019)

High quality content


----------



## THOTto (Nov 28, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Anybody happen to know the statute of limitations for human smuggling in Canada?  'Cause ole Clotso just confessed to it on her livestream...


For those of us who can’t stomach her- can you elaborate??

E- Ty @BerriesArnold



Spoiler: Picking up from where they left off



>her cat bit her, claims it’s because she didn’t give her a treat
>she doesn’t know if she’s move to the US
>would “love” to do bbw events in Vegas
>talking about horror movies
>growling at her cats
>talking about her nails and how she reglues her nails
>says to kick anyone underage out after some kid joined and how it makes her feel like a “big meanie”
>couldn’t get monetized if she wasn’t a child friendly channel
>wouldn’t be child friendly if otherwise
>talking about social media and kids being “sussecptible”
>”who listens to their parents? Nobody!” But they’re going about it wrong!
>came up with her name because she was a beauty channel and still likes beauty so she kept it
>said she’d do a makeup tutorial
>”it’s not like I’m saying I won’t be healthy, but like I’m a normal person too, I’m very conflicted, I’m just a mess you know what I mean?”
>fake shh tic
>”I don’t want to be a role model. I DONT WANT TO BE A ROLE MODEL. Sorry guys!”
>”I’m not a role model I’m just not”
>is told she could be inspiring by losing weight”why can’t I just be an inspiration for being who the fuck I am?”
>calls people telling her to get help patronizing
>”sometimes I just feel like telling people to eff off”
>everyone only seees her weogjt
>”I have not seen Canadian horror story OKAY??”
>shes Happier now then she’s ever been, “a lot of mental work has gone on”, “work in process”
>overweight people know what they’re doing
>says discussing something is different then the condescending comments she gets
>brings up amberlynn
>doesnt have an issue with people talking about her, but it’s not okay to say watch her videos on a different channel
>who the hell would go to court over copyright
>but it’s not right 
>”I don’t know if I should be insulted or flattered at this point.”
>Says she laughs at reaction channels and laughs at herself
>”everybody wants to fit in a cookie cutter, hell I did for a long time! I don’t care what you think of me, I do not give two shits. If you think I have a fupa or double chin”
>a lot of people who call her out are overweight and that gets on her nerves 
>heavy breathing 
>just because she has an opinion doesn’t mean she cares 
>”fat or not I love my physical appearance”
>claims she was almost suicidal over being so fat and hating herself
>why would you let some stranger online dictate how you see yoursef
>deletes comments for being nasty and doesn’t want that energy on her channel 
>but it doesn’t hurt her feelings, its just annoying and pisses her off. 
>her phone died 


Adding more


Wewlad


----------



## BerriesArnold (Nov 28, 2019)

Spoiler: Some livestream points



>Spergs out for 2 mins with a camera that is so zoomed in that you can see the plaque build-up on her teeth
>Is asked how she feels about Life By Jen's boyfriend; she's happy for LBJ and her new boyfriend 
>Her grandfather lives in Fort Myers or somewhere in Florida
>Expressed her interest in dual citizenship (please stay away from the US, Chantal)
>She has absolutely no pain post-surgery.
>"No more periods"
>Her ovary was fused to her bowel...according to her
>The poor nurses could not find a vein on her arm/hand due to her massive girth. Had to be injected via foot. Grandma freaked out.
>Bibi is working the graveyard shift tonight
>Something about string beans and farts
>More talk about how onions give her farts
>She loves Nicocado Avocado and finds him funny
>More talk about onions and farts
>She considers KarateJoe a "hunk", having seen his picture
>She's considering getting a P.O box in the future
>Records her cat drinking water for 2 mins
>She's getting bloodwork done tomorrow
>Bibi's alarm goes off. Poor Bibi. Chantal side-eyes nervously at him letting him know that he's live.
>Goes off on a long, boring tangent about her sperg shopping at Penington's
>In 5 years Chantal would like to continue doing Youtube. 
>The cat is 17yrs old (I'm genuinely impressed by that)
>(KarateJoe is deleting anything remotely critical in chat like a hawk)
>Chat is stroking her cock, telling her that she should have her own TLC show
>Chat is making fun of Peetz for having a full-time job. Something about delivering pizzas on his bike in a trenchcoat.
>KarateJoe immediately deletes a constructive chat message expressing their genuine concern for her mental health.
>Chantal stretches her BA in English degree, correcting the "you're" in a chat member's "your fat"
>Is planning to dumpster dive in the spring
>"Do you have Tourettes?"  ...   "No."
>She wants to make T-shirts and merch that I'm sure no one would care enough to buy.
>"No, I don't like open relationships"  *Cheated on ex-husband with said current Senegalese boytoy
>She admits to illegally smuggling a man from Jamaica into Canada. Future TMI vid
>She jokes about making a Patreon specifically for the feeders. 
>KarateJoe is screaming at chat to keep politics out of the conversation



I'm out for the night. Too tired and bored.


----------



## Refrigerator Poet (Nov 28, 2019)

Maybe I’ve been overly dismissive of her constant claims that she knows what she’s doing.  I thought she meant “I know what I’m doing and it’s fine,” but maybe she means “I’m fully aware that this is fucked up, but I’m doing it anyway.”  Maybe she means it _literally._


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Nov 28, 2019)

She liked IT: Chapter 2
She's going back and forth talking about horror films and singers.
She's never seen Frozen
As she talks to the cats it is clear that Bebe Junes doesn't give a single fuck. SCHHHAM is out of frame. 
She's talking about her fake nails from Amazon.
"NO KIDS IN CHAT!" I don't know what I missed, but the kid got booted. The messages were deleted.
"I don't know anything about Onision's drama." Because she's too busy keeping up with Fat Amy's drama. 
She's groaning about kids watching her channel.
"I don't want to be a role model. Even if I could have kids..." Good thing she can't.
"Why can't I be an inspiration for being who I want?" 
Blahblahblah talking more about her fatness. "Why can't people see beyond that?" They literally can't. Gorl is huge.
She mocks people who worry about her then says, "I know some people mean well." Is that why they're mocked?
"All they see you for is your weight. Seriously." Again, gorl is hard to miss.
She keeps complaining about kids on YouTube.
"People think you can't be happy because you're overweight."
"I'm mentally a lot happier now than I've ever been!" Yeah, happy people are usually out of breath, don't bathe, are losing their hair, and look like bloated corpses.
She's back to trying to defend Amberlynn. "She can eat salmon the way she wants to eat salmon!"
She's making it clear that she's salty about having her little strike-fest shut down because there are people willing to take her to court if she keeps abusing the system.
"Have a gravy! Hee hee!" That laugh was dripping with anger.
She claimed to be suicidal. In a way that's true, she's eating herself to death.
Person in chat: "If you don't care what people say about you why do you moderate your comments?" Chantal: "Some are really nasty, I don't want that negativity on my channel! ... It's not because it hurts my feelings, it's because it's annoying."

Her phone died. I'm done. That was boring.


----------



## Strawberry Pocky (Nov 29, 2019)

I know that I am repeating myself.  I know that I am only rounding out the many other voices of Kiwis that have nattered their own barbs and slings and arrows and screamed their hatred into the echo chamber before me.

I know that the horse is long, long dead and its corpse had been beaten into a fine red paste.

But...._fuck._

This bitch is toxic.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Nov 29, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 1029406



>if you ever ate at a fast food place you have no right to judge me

nah


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Nov 29, 2019)

WTF is that on her finger?  A wart or some other shit?

Turns out it's schmutz from her grabbing shit.

Edit:  I popped on the live steam real quick.  She really seems to come off as someone who has arrested development of someone about 16 in these live chats.


----------



## PatTraverse (Nov 29, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> >if you ever ate at a fast food place you have no right to judge me
> 
> nah


Using Chantal's dumb black & white mentality, she should never have complained about other people eating meat every time she supposedly went vegan. The moment she ever ate meat meant that she had no right to judge.


----------



## Strine (Nov 29, 2019)

Miss Sarault has already deleted the livestream videos, almost as soon as she finished them. No sooner complete than destroyed, like a pattern in a sand garden, like a sandcastle on the tideline, like a perfect sunset. This, combined with her behaviour in the comments, suggests a chimpout to me.

I don't understand why she'll decide to share something and then try to obliterate any evidence of doing so in a span of hours. People compare her mind to that of a toddler, but frankly, she's closer to a dog; burying a bone and then digging it up an hour later.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 29, 2019)

Strine said:


> Miss Sarault has already deleted the livestream videos, almost as soon as she finished them. No sooner complete than destroyed, like a pattern in a sand garden, like a sandcastle on the tideline, like a perfect sunset. This, combined with her behaviour in the comments, suggests a chimpout to me.
> 
> I don't understand why she'll decide to share something and then try to obliterate any evidence of doing so in a span of hours. People compare her mind to that of a toddler, but frankly, she's closer to a dog.


Might be because she had to start the stream over twice. Once to zoom out and twice cause her phone died. She’s still live.


----------



## Strine (Nov 29, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> Might be because she had to start the stream over twice. Once to zoom out and twice cause her phone died. She’s still live.


Thanks for the explanation. As penance for my mistake, I'm watching the stream.

-"Bibi's at work"
-She loves RadBrad
-Chantal pretending she was raised Catholic and describing how sweaty she gets(?)
-She bitches about how First Confession happens to "six-year-olds" who have nothing to confess. It's seven years old, which a Catholic would know, and you were a cunt age 7 like you are now.
-Talking about how she used to smoke weed and got the munchies. Quelle suprise.
-She's getting her blood tested
-She pretends Stacy (the gorl who does the animation parodies) is SO funny and she loves her content. Sure Chan
-Fart talk etc
-Bitches about her hospital bed neighbours, who I'm sure were overjoyed to be convalescing next to a flatulent witch
-"I did a lot of reading" in her uni career. Immediately followed by "I used cliffnotes a lot of the time". She complains that the degree had a lot of reading. Wow, English Literature, of all things?
-Incoherent literature talk
-She hated feminist literature; I guess a stopped clock is still right twice a day
-She's deleting troll chat comments within seconds of them being posted
-"[Karate]Joe likes when I drink gravy"
-Fat hags in her comments saying they also drink gravy
-More fucking fart talk JFC is she just a fart fetish channel now holy f-
-She doesn't know what "entirety" means or how to pronounce it. English Lit, gorls
-Entire chat is fart questions and "eat on camera"
-"Gravy farts" this is unwatchable bye

ETA: something is up with the fart thing. She's never been shy about her flatulence, but it's at a point now where the "Chantal has paypig freaks who make her debase herself on camera" theory is seeming awfully plausible.


----------



## Casket Base (Nov 29, 2019)

A special thank you to Chantal Olive Oil Sarault for inspiring my Christmas pfp. On a side note, if you're not having fun in this thread you gotta make it fun.  On another note, it's apparently a "thing" in Japan to get KFC for Christmas dinner. Who'da thunk?


----------



## Ellana (Nov 29, 2019)

I only had the patience for the irrelevant first half.
For what it's worth (sans chat):




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Nov 29, 2019)

Casket Base said:


> A special thank you to Chantal Olive Oil Sarault for inspiring my Christmas pfp. On a side note, if you're not having fun in this thread you gotta make it fun.  On another note, it's apparently a "thing" in Japan to get KFC for Christmas dinner. Who'da thunk?



Chantal's probably gonna bring this up now. 

For Autists: https://www.bbc.com/worklife/article/20161216-why-japan-celebrates-christmas-with-kfc
tl;dr we need to celebrate somehow, and its almost turkey


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Nov 29, 2019)

GremlinKween said:


> View attachment 1029528


I am reaching the point to where none of this seems real.  Like I stared at this for a minute or so and it felt like I was seeing a frame from a cartoon or maybe this was a person in a fat suit imitating the worst display of gluttony since Mr Creosote.  This should not exist outside of parody.  This cannot be real life.  

I get a little tired of the food sperging in this thread (so many people in this thread have never eaten a burger wrapped in foil, eaten at a chain restaurant, always plate their stew like a magazine cover and are scandalized by supermarket sheet cakes) but she’s pushing even my very lenient buttons.  And maybe it’s not even the food.  Maybe it’s how much she smears on herself as she gorges.  Maybe it’s the reality that she’s eating and farting at the same time and doesn’t seem to think it’s an extraordinary thing to do because evidently all of society has no issue when men let one rip so why can’t she? Maybe I just cannot see how this will end without her entire jaw permanently unhinging, making her look like Terrence and Phillip when she talks. The only way this could have been weirder or grosser is if she just rammed a drumstick up her nose and inhaled it.  

She should just go full Lena Dunham and film herself eating an entire meatloaf while on the toilet, naked.  Just don’t even bother with a single Western inhibition, just fart and belch and crap and tic and wander around pantless until she’s called to that great PizzaPizza bathroom in the sky.


----------



## chantalisfat (Nov 29, 2019)

I am thrilled that Chantal has started buying things off The Shopping Channel. This may be the beginning of the hoard saga.

For those who aren't familiar: The Shopping Channel is basically an entire channel full of live infomercials. Stereotypically, they sell cheap ass trash to shut-ins who rack up thousands and thousands in credit card debt, and end up surrounded by boxes and boxes of junk they don't want or need, but felt they had to buy.

Chantal doesn't even like jewellery. When's the last time she wore a necklace? Yet she was already suckered into two cheap necklaces - one of which she plans to strive to fit in normally one day. This is a very good start. She didn't even bother to don the matching earrings with her Save The Bees choker.

Also, can anyone else imagine Jabba using that ridiculous shower gel? She's so lazy, I guarantee she doesn't wash properly. Never-fucking-mind using "body condioner" which she only sometimes has to follow with lotion. The bitch can't even wash her hair. She undoubtedly exerts as little effort as possible, and is not using any of that shit. Plus, imagine lifting those tree trunk arms and trying to manuever in the shower with that gigantic gut. She's made abundantly clear she can't reach her feet and can't/won't shave her legs. So how is she using this shower gel? It's all a farce.

I'm not even touching the glittery sparkle balm for date nights out or special nights in. She hasn't even lied about having either of those in over a year.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Nov 29, 2019)

I love that she just didn't wash her hair because she ran out of shampoo. . .while getting food for a family of five delivered to her house. Several times. & eating all of it. On camera.


Ellana said:


> Archive **MESSY EATING* KFC MUKBANG*
> View attachment 1029243


Our boy is gonna get so many [more] feeder jokes after this, but holy fuck @Null, you have to react to this on stream next week. For the love of God & all that is holy, I NEED a live reaction to this.

I can already hear dear Joshuan sobbing with laughter. 

*SHE 
DRINKS 
THE 
GRAVY*


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 29, 2019)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> I love that she just didn't wash her hair because she ran out of shampoo. . .while getting food for a family of five delivered to her house. Several times. & eating all of it. On camera.
> 
> Our boy is gonna get so many [more] feeder jokes after this, but holy fuck @Null, you have to react to this on stream next week. For the love of God & all that is holy, I NEED a live reaction to this.
> 
> ...


Why do you want to see Null cream his jorts on stream?


----------



## PatTraverse (Nov 29, 2019)

Strine said:


> -Chantal pretending she was raised Catholic and describing how sweaty she gets(?)
> -She bitches about how First Confession happens to "six-year-olds" who have nothing to confess. It's seven years old, which a Catholic would know, and you were a cunt age 7 like you are now.


Chantal as a kid would outright search people's fridges to steal their food. She would also eat all the candy at Grandma's house. That is textbook greed and gluttony and not very catholic of her. Zero self-awareness like usual.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Nov 29, 2019)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> I love that she just didn't wash her hair because she ran out of shampoo. . .while getting food for a family of five delivered to her house. Several times. & eating all of it. On camera.
> 
> Our boy is gonna get so many [more] feeder jokes after this, but holy fuck @Null, you have to react to this on stream next week. For the love of God & all that is holy, I NEED a live reaction to this.
> 
> ...


I need this to happen if only because Dear Leader’s hysterical laughter gives me life.


----------



## Strine (Nov 29, 2019)

PatTraverse said:


> Chantal as a kid would outright search people's fridges to steal their food. She would also eat all the candy at Grandma's house. That is textbook greed and gluttony and not very catholic of her. Zero self-awareness like usual.


She plays the Catholicism up because Catholic in Canada = French, and we all know she loves her bullshit French mystique. Without going into detail and PLing, be assured that she is about as Catholic as adipose hijabi Fat Amy.


----------



## Montage (Nov 29, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> BTW, she did say that she had to do sponge baths for four days after going home, so no excuses for being a dirty gross pig.


She can’t reach between her rolls without her sponge on a stick and she lost the last one in there a few days ago.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 29, 2019)

BhertMern said:


> Why can't I be an inspiration for being who I want?



Probably because who you are is who others fear to become. Childless, jobless, broke, poorly educated, super morbidly obese. Literally no aspect of your life is enviable. You’re in your mid-thirties and live in some ghetto dump with a ball-less 5ft2 house nigger who would rather stare at his video games than look at you. 

Not everyone has to make six figures and bang underwear models, but people usually have something they are good at. Something they can offer society. They may be fat, broke, and ugly but be hard-working people who take care of their kids and community. What the fuck do *you* have to offer, Jabba? Give me one thing you’ve done in your life of which the average, non-tarded person would be proud? One damn thing. 

Proudly eating yourself to death is not inspirational. It’s called giving up.


----------



## Beluga (Nov 29, 2019)

I read the last few pages but I'm still in shock after watching the KFC video. Her fart broke me. It's the same sound that babies do when they shit out liquids because they can't form solid shit yet. She's just a 35 year old toddler/baby. Can you imagine the stench that must have filled that room? I'm truly speechless, the McDonald's mukbang was less horrifying and that's saying something.

By the way, I feel like every time she laughs she's this close to a full blown asthma attack, she sounds so out of breath all of the time.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Nov 29, 2019)

Ahh Karate Joe back at it again. The rest of the comments I spotted in the chat were fat women kissing her ass and going on and on about their own surgeries and how they love to fart and eat trash.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Nov 29, 2019)

Strine said:


> Miss Sarault has already deleted the livestream videos, almost as soon as she finished them. No sooner complete than destroyed, like a pattern in a sand garden, like a sandcastle on the tideline, like a perfect sunset. This, combined with her behaviour in the comments, suggests a chimpout to me


That's her normal MO. It's more unusual if she keeps them up.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Nov 29, 2019)

I think that if she is serious about embracing the most obnoxious and disgusting aspects of her persona, things can get interesting.  She will be more of a glutton, become more filthy, burp and fart like a maniac, tell stories that will even offend some of her diehards, become even more unkempt, and generally make a bigger ass of herself.

She thinks she can just livestream in her teenaged-girly voice and giggle and everyone will excuse the gross stuff, chalking it up to her unique personality.  But I have my doubts.  The haydurs already hayd her; this won't win them back.  But some of her remaining fans are timid, god-fearing women who just can't relate.  A few of them even "unsubscribed" yesterday, announcing it in the comments section.  I also think the hardcore fart-feeder audience is smaller than she thinks.  

Chantal seems intent on turning everyone on the planet against her, friend and foe alike, and I daresay she can pull it off.

I realize I am grasping at straws trying to find a way to find her entertaining again, and coming up mostly empty.  But I am curious to see how long she tests the patience of the few friendlies she has left.  Plus, self-awareness is always boring; even the ones who love farts might get bored.

And the more she lets herself go, the deeper the hole she has always been in grows.  Only if she has truly stopped giving a shit, it will grow deeper faster.


----------



## A borscht-on (Nov 29, 2019)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> I am reaching the point to where none of this seems real.  Like I stared at this for a minute or so and it felt like I was seeing a frame from a cartoon or maybe this was a person in a fat suit imitating the worst display of gluttony since Mr Creosote.  This should not exist outside of parody.  This cannot be real life.



You perfectly summed it up in this paragraph.  I was trying to think about my feelings on this KFC monstrosity and why I was thinking about it, numb, for quite some time afterward.  I even went back to watch some more, in disbelief, wondering if I'd just over-exaggerated its foulness the first time round due to my loathing of that creature, but I hadn't at all.  It's surreal; it just can't be someone's real life, _but it is._  It far exceeded the kind of thing you dream about when you're plagued with fever, or detoxing from drugs / alcohol.


----------



## Not me (Nov 29, 2019)

GremlinKween said:


> View attachment 1029528



Thanks for my new avatar. That shit is gold!


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Nov 29, 2019)

You know,  people burp, they fart, they crap.  They're bodily functions.  But most people don't treat it like an Olympic sport or take pride in disgusting everyone around them, saying those people are uptight or have no sense of humor.  Is it because we really are uptight? No, it's because we're polite.  Yes, we all do these things,  but most of us have the common decency to be considerate of others and not just let big farts and burps rip whenever the spirit moves us, or talk gleefully about the myriad times we've soiled ourselves in public.

The bar has really been set low when vile people like Chantal get any sort of following and are able to make one penny from their disgusting behavior.  Yes, I'll take my black hats as needed.


----------



## Mr Foster (Nov 29, 2019)

I love the "I'm in on all the jokes guys, tee hee I AM gross and a glutton, so it doesn't bother me". Whenever she tries to adopt this attitude, she makes herself chimpout. 

We know Jabba wishes she were super hot and desirable to men all over the world on her "popular youtube" channel. She wishes she could be in the cool woman's club and laugh at all the fatties and ugly woman.

It absolutely kills her inside that she's the very kind of woman that she wishes she could point and laugh at.

And that's the grand irony of Chantal, she has the vile personality of a good looking "mean woman" but the looks and body of their victims.

Poetic.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 29, 2019)

Situation Type Deal Gorl said:


> Those of you who have encyclopedic knowledge of this...woman: is her hairline receding faster this past year, or is it just me?



Her hairline/hair has always been shitty. She just used to put a bit of effort into her appearance before and use that brown powder/fibers thing to cover her bald spots. Now she doesn't give a flying shit. But yeah its also probably worse than before with all added health problems.


----------



## THOTto (Nov 29, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> Her hairline/hair has always been shitty. She just used to put a bit of effort into her appearance before and use that brown powder/fibers thing to cover her bald spots. Now she doesn't give a flying shit. But yeah its also probably worse than before with all added health problems.


Stress too. She’s clearly heavily impacted by the haydurs even if she pretends she’s not. Having the YouTube channels about her and taking “her” ad revenue is likely a factor. It could be a side effect of the medications she’s goes on and off of (making it even worse) as well. I don’t have an updated list or I could tell you guys the side effects.


----------



## Montage (Nov 29, 2019)

Her recent surgery might make her lose a lot of hair.


----------



## A borscht-on (Nov 29, 2019)

One thing that struck me about her stupid live last night, of which I only caught the first 10 minutes: She was admonishing one of her cats and said, "I'm not giving you treats!  You had two bags of treats today!"

I hope she was exaggerating, because treats are...treats.  You give a few of them to your cat at a time.  I know Chantal is all treats, all the time, so is she feeding her cats the same way she feeds herself?!  

...and what is with the _stupid _voice she attributes (I'm guessing she is doing this) to Sam  at the start of her videos?  Some low, growly, demonic inflection with weird pronunciation: "_Happy holidaysh, guysh_."  Is this how she imagines her cat would sound, were it able to speak?  Has she heard the high-pitched sounds that come out of felines?

I am top-hatting about this because I think her animals are adorable, and I think Chantal is poisonous, and I want them to have a better life somewhere else, with another person who doesn't shove them full of high-calorie treats and gives them a dignified home that isn't coated in filth and takeout boxes.  Sam and Bebejeunes, in the next video, blink twice for help.


----------



## Smiling Honeybadger (Nov 29, 2019)

I think, you are on a very steep downward spirale, when Mr. Creosote appears to be subtle compared to your behaviour. At least he was wearing a smoking and went to a french gourmet restaurant, to fart and vomit it up.


----------



## weaselhat (Nov 29, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> You are a blessing to us all. And also, K bus is usually short if it isn't all day kindergarten, so not sure why she specified it like that.


Does everywhere have that expression “he rode the short bus” to say someone is exceptional?  Because in my area that’s a thing.


----------



## BerriesArnold (Nov 29, 2019)

Those cats are forced to live in that airtight, sealed incubator with the flatulence queen so I definitely don't envy them. At one point, Sam tried to climb out the window during the stream and Bibi called BebeJunes a bitch last night.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 29, 2019)

BebeJunes scratched or bit Chantal on last night's stream. Not sure on which cause the cat was off camara but I saw a patch of fur lunge at Chantal and then Chantal acted all surprised at it. Poor BebeJunes has put up with her shit for so long. How old did she say she was? 16?


----------



## clusterfuckk (Nov 29, 2019)

BerriesArnold said:


> Those cats are forced to live in that airtight, sealed incubator with the flatulence queen so I definitely don't envy them. At one point, Sam tried to climb out the window during the stream and Bibi called BebeJunes a bitch last night.


Are we sure he wasn't talking to Chinny? Or maybe he was making it seem like he was talking to the cat but really....


----------



## Lilac_loud (Nov 29, 2019)

weaselhat said:


> Does everywhere have that expression “he rode the short bus” to say someone is exceptional?  Because in my area that’s a thing.


The Short Bus is actually that. A short, small bus that they use to bus special needs kids to and from school since there are so few Kids to bus they don’t need to send the gas guzzling buses to pick up a few kids. Hence the term short bus. At least that’s a term used in the US.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Nov 29, 2019)

Smiling Honeybadger said:


> I think, you are on a very steep downward spirale, when Mr. Creosote appears to be subtle compared to your behaviour. At least he was wearing a smoking and went to a french gourmet restaurant, to fart and vomit it up.


He also tried, unsuccessfully, to say no to the last plate of food, saying he was full. Something Chantal would never fucking do.


----------



## fatfuck (Nov 29, 2019)

This massive KFC meal and her family thanksgiving she probably gained like 5 lbs. Guess we're officially in phase where she eats tons of garbage pretending she's happy and doesn't care what people think. I guess this phase will last until new year before we get another new year new me pyramid where she'll outline her plans for 2020.

Exciting times ahead between this slob and LiesByJen and her alcoholic internet "boy"friend.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Nov 29, 2019)

When closing out tabs last night I caught a few moments of the live chat with Chantal and caught a story which may explain her elevator fear.   She was going on about saying how she was in a mall elevator than 2 couples with kids in strollers came in and then the 'weight exceeded' prompt came on and they all looked at her.  She more or less said it was these parents with kids in strollers that were out of line, almost making it seem they were in the wrong for even having kids - and she basically decided to take the next elevator.   That's about all I caught of that moment but it's easy to see now that the fear of elevators in it, but that if there' s a weight limit, she's about the same weight of nearly three average size people and wants to be spared the humiliation.


----------



## CHINARED (Nov 29, 2019)

Here we gooo. On her chin, nose and in her hair


----------



## chantalisfat (Nov 29, 2019)

She says a lot of doctor's offices are calling because of surgery followup and "this and that".

She's expecting a delivery from a Canada food subscription service like HelloFresh. Last time she got HelloFresh she at an entire week's worth of meals in one night.
She bought it during a "Good Friday" sale.
This is three meals for two people per week - or an appetizer for this fat sow.

She's got alfredo on a few of her chins, in her hair, and on her nose. I can't watch any more.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 29, 2019)

weaselhat said:


> Does everywhere have that expression “he rode the short bus” to say someone is exceptional?  Because in my area that’s a thing.


Yes, I think that is ubiquitous. Some schools start kindergarten at around noon, and they send out the short bus to get the tots (unless the school is huge and has a lot of kindergartners). Since all grades get out of school at the same time, the kindergartners would ride the regular bus home with everyone else. I'm sure it is different according to the school, but that was my own experience. I think Chantal was making a retard joke when she described her kindergarten bus because why even mention it was short?


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Nov 29, 2019)

MOZZA STICKS AND CHICKEN FETTUCCINE ALFREDO MUKBANG -- RECAP

Sam is stuck under a "shopping cart"
today our gorl is craving this, from East Side Mario's (the inferior Olive Garden)
As soon as Chantal starts filming, Bibi leaps off the couch and nopes the fuck out of the room 
really fake shh, then a more real shh
"the cheese pull is the money shot" 
she makes squirrel noises after the second beauty bite
leaves to get a metal fork because her collection of plastic forks just would not do
she does not intend the eating to be sloppy, but she does it anyway
third shh tick
leaves to get call from doctor's office 
BebeJunes jumps on the couch to get treats
"I don't have anything to talk about today, I just want to eat" 
she is getting a Canadian Hello Fresh box called "Good Food"
she is going to cook with us
picked meals that Bibi would like too
she wants to make homemade mac 'n' cheese
she has not left the house since surgery, she has cabin fever 
every hour she does lap around her apartment 
she skipped her blood work because she is beezin'
thrombosis unit called earlier 
she is scarred from the hospital visit 
Sam is crinkling a bag under the microphone, kinda cute 
she wants to do the non-needle method, reserved for emergencies 
she wants the novelty of "shhhh! I said shhhh!" to wear off
"I can make this alfredo better" 
she is not in a talkative mood she just wants to cram this pasta at breakneck speeds
Bibi has been doing house work because Chinny is unable 
SHE HATES BEING DEPENDENT ON THE HELP OF OTHERS 
Sam walks in front of the camera
Take a shot every time she says beezin' in this video
she only eats half of the pasta because it looked bland
wants Mac N Cheese with corn flake chicken
a wild Bibi appears, he talks on camera for once
he lectures Chantal on Senegalese rice and how Nigerians stole the idea from them
Chantal asks if he wants some of her pasta to which he says "NO WAY!"
Bibi ordered a rice and fish dish that looks a lot more appetizing 
*NOT* doing Vlogmas, YouTube has been a rollercoaster and a learning experience


----------



## chantalisfat (Nov 29, 2019)

This is what she looks like when she puts on her toddler voice and lisp and says, "Wanna say bye, babe?"


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 29, 2019)

"I don't really have anything to talk about today. I just want to eat" 
And remember that bitchy patreon video where she tried to convince everyone that A LOT OF PLANNING went into her videos? it wasn't just eating? She supposedly had to make scripts and schedules. See Chantal, this is why no one believes a thing you say


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Nov 29, 2019)

CHINARED said:


> Here we gooo. On her chin, nose and in her hair


Archive of MOZZA STICKS AND CHICKEN FETTUCCINE ALFREDO MUKBANG




Your browser is not able to display this video.


















Who the fuck calls them "mozza sticks"? Is that a Canadian thing?


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 29, 2019)

Wow, fake eyelashes to gorge on food! I think she got that from Nickacado. Ok, so what did she mean by "non-needle method"? Anyone familiar with that? I would think that if it was for emergencies she would be, once again, wasting resources unnecessarily.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Nov 29, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> Wow, fake eyelashes to gorge on food! I think she got that from Nickacado. Ok, so what did she mean by "non-needle method"? Anyone familiar with that? I would think that if it was for emergencies she would be, once again, wasting resources unnecessarily.


MedKiwi in the making here, an INR is basically a blood coagulation test (the internalized normalized ratio of prothrombin time to be exact). Most commonly done in fatties like Chantal, it needs to be done frequently when on anti-coagulants, if your INR is not in the correct range, drugs can be ineffective or thin the blood too much. Prothrombin time calculation requires blood samples so I don't know where the fuck she is getting this non-needle method from.


----------



## welsho (Nov 29, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> Ok, so what did she mean by "non-needle method"? Anyone familiar with that? I would think that if it was for emergencies she would be, once again, wasting resources unnecessarily.


I have an at-home meter and go into the clinic once a month; both require a lancet prick then the drop of blood is put on a strip that is inserted into the meter. Seems odd they would do a blood draw just to test INR since you just need a drop and wouldn't need an alcohol swab, needle, tube, etc.  CNAs can do INR tests, but a phlebotomist or nurse has to do blood draw. 

She's a dumbfuck if she hasn't kept up with her INR checks, especially after a surgery when you're more likely to throw a clot.


----------



## 'tism take the wheel (Nov 29, 2019)

Just some notes I took while watching to distract from the horror.

What a shitty roommate she is... 
Bibi works a lot and all he wants to do is play his game and he can't because this cunt wont stop farting and shoveling carbs down her gullet. 
This is the most I've heard Bibi speak, though.  

Holy lolcow! Look at Chantal showing off her language skills!?!? You are basically a minority now, gorl. Congrats! Can't lump you together with those dastardly YTs anymore...

Why do you need Bibi to clean for you but you were able to put those plastic, ass-ugly eyelashes on, pin your hair back, yell at Sam and down an entire tray of fucking pasta and mozz sticks? 

Did you let the doctor's office personnel know to subscribe to your channel? I am sure they would love to horror-watch you undo all of their hard work. 
Way to waste the time of these people. You are not being used as a fucking pin cushion, you troll! You just had fucking Sx. 
Free healthcare...and for what? How dare you make demands on these people?! Who do you think you are?!

She doesn't even chew at all anymore. She swallows everything like a pill.  

Complain about food not being all that great after eating the entire fucking thing...okay...


----------



## Botchy Galoop (Nov 29, 2019)

CHINARED said:


> Here we gooo. On her chin, nose and in her hair


I have been trying to think of a particular song that Chantal reminds me of...and I finally remembered. Donald and Lydia by John Prine. The description of Lydia in this song is a perfect fit for Chantal.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Nov 29, 2019)

lolol

She goes into the same kind of grifting routine she went into with her mother in the infamous classic family pizza meal.  Here's how I had previously described that defining moment:



> Apropos of absolutely _nothing_ at all, she randomly asks in an innocent, off-hand way, "Good thing we got the Large poutine too, eh? Hah hah" Her eyes dart up and down like those of a grifter...
> 
> "Is it finished?", she asks nonchalantly and casually, just making random small talk as she finishes off the pizza crust in her mitt.
> 
> ...



So today, she is dissatisfied with her stupid chicken alfredo and mozzarella sticks, she starts questioning Bibi about his food, in that same, innocent oh-by-the-way manner...

She _wants_ that fish...

"Oh, I want to show them that", she says

_"Ooooohhhhhh"_ she says, sticking her fat face right in it.

Suddenly sounding ravenous after just moaning how stuffed she was, she wistfully and not just a little lustfully coos,_ "I shoulda had that instead!!"_

Catching herself, she sets it down and explains that she only ate the miserable sub-7-Eleven Alfredo because she was making a video, like she hadn't really wanted it anyway.  Which means it no longer _counts _as a meal, since she hadn't _wanted_ it anyway: it was only for a video.

_"mmmm!!!"_ she says again, nodding, admiring Bibi's choice for his dinner.

"Yah, that's a lotta food you'll have for awhile, eh, babe?" she asks, eyes darting, flashing a crooked smile.  Freaking compare this move to what she does to her mother.  _It is exactly the same move; she is literally working her marks the same way.  _In so doing, she establishes that there is an excess of food; more than Bibi needs.

A pregnant pause follows, while she keeps that grin plastered on her face.

Then, in a tentative offhand way, asks him casually, "Ya gonna eat that whole thing tonight?"

Bibi mutters something unintelligible and non-committal-sounding, so Chantal persists.

"What kind of vegetable is this?" she asks, not sounding curious in the least.  She then starts tapping the food with her snot and shit and food encrusted nails, marking her territory, leaving her scent, staking her claim.  This is _somebody else's food_ she has taken it upon herself to needlessly tap.

She looks longingly at it as she hands it back, "there ya go, babe" she says, flashing that grifter's smile again, while glancing back to the food as it is carried away...

Bibi didn't seem ready to give her any of it; her mom, in contrast, practically _insisted_ she have the poutine, and Chantal took it all.  But something tells me Chantal is getting half of that fish anyway.

Can you believe it?  I swear, this is _exactly_ the same kind of move.  I wonder how much food she's gotten in her life with this same "by the way, just curious, are you gonna waste that food?  I'm not hungry, but I'll eat it as a favor to you..." type scam?

lolol


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 29, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> lolol
> 
> She goes into the same kind of grifting routine she went into with her mother in the infamous classic family pizza meal.  Here's how I had previously described that defining moment:
> 
> ...


This sounds fucking scary! Imagine living with someone with food aggression this bad. If I were Bibi, I would feel cornered every time we had meals together. Maybe he does too, and he prefers when she does her car binges.


----------



## Chandra (Nov 29, 2019)

Can we all stop feeling bad for Bibi now? He's obviously into this shit. Chantal mentioned in a previous video about how she hasn't washed her hair since the surgery but the idea of sending her boyfriend out for a bottle of shampoo was too much. Bibi likes some weird shit and we should really stop praying for him and his green card.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Nov 29, 2019)

I couldn't watch Chantal's alfredo and fried cheese extravaganza after that KFC display.  Seriously, after the KFC video I realized that Chantal has moved from the "oh lawd she comin'!" category of rubbernecking into the absolute fucking freakshow element.  Not like the fat woman at the carnival - those women were generally thinner than Chantal anyway.  I mean the sort of geek show wherein some depraved lunatic would bite the heads off rats and eat them whole.

Like Tararre, that French monster who never stopped eating.  When he ran out of food he'd resort to grave robbery.  He was rumored to be able to eat a whole cat in a few bites, never chewing, bones and all, and was once accused of eating an entire toddler who turned up missing in a hospital where Tararre was under observation.  Chantal has become so gross to me that she literally reminds me of a man who engaged in necro-cannibalism because he simply could not stop eating.  

Beauty bite!


----------



## Todd Weiss (Nov 29, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> lolol
> 
> She goes into the same kind of grifting routine she went into with her mother in the infamous classic family pizza meal.  Here's how I had previously described that defining moment:
> 
> ...



Does anybody else fast forward to that perfect moment of post binge melancholy? The meal concludes, eyes shifting to and fro, empty ranch containers, scraps of breading and food shrapnel scattered about, pulse rising, she lets out a protracted sigh, a desperate expression revealing lifelong impairment and resignation. She isn’t full; she’ll never be full. Trying to self actualize with peanut butter cups won’t make the hurting stop, but there’s always tomorrow...


----------



## RRVee (Nov 29, 2019)

I realized just now that those fake lashes only work (and I use that term loosely) because of her huge misshapen face. If she weren’t so huge she’d look like that scene from spongebob where Patrick gets forty lashes.


----------



## AngelBitch (Nov 29, 2019)

Todd Weiss said:


> Does anybody else fast forward to that perfect moment of post binge melancholy? The meal concludes, eyes shifting to and fro, empty ranch containers, scraps of breading and food shrapnel scattered about, pulse rising, she lets out a protracted sigh, a desperate expression revealing lifelong impairment and resignation. She isn’t full; she’ll never be full. Trying to self actualize with peanut butter cups won’t make the hurting stop, but there’s always tomorrow...


if there was a favorite part of these trainwreck videos, that's it for me. i love that shes never happy even doing exactly what she wants, she deserves it so completely.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Nov 29, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> lolol
> 
> She goes into the same kind of grifting routine she went into with her mother in the infamous classic family pizza meal.  Here's how I had previously described that defining moment:
> 
> ...


Chantal is on her way to 500 pounds, so I'd say she's done this all her life.
If Bibi didn't finish the food, or take it with him, it will be gone before he gets to work.
Chantal eats what she wants with no regard to who the food belongs to.

Can't wait for her to get those Hello Fresh type meals again. She'll eat them all in one day. Watch.


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 29, 2019)

New Insta post


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 29, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 1030590
> 
> New Insta post


She's getting huge enough even her catfish photos aren't very catfishy anymore. She probably can't lift her stumpy little arms high enough to hide her dewlap anymore, or give herself an illusion of a jaw.


----------



## Blue Roses (Nov 30, 2019)

The hospital had to stick her foot for labs. This is actually important. In some states in the US a nurse needs MD authorization to draw blood from a patient's foot. It's not ideal because it's so peripheral to central blood flow and because even the smallest foot injury to a diabetic patient can be catastrophic but sometimes that's all you have to work with. It's usually the coldest, most comatose patients with a drug abuse history from the ER that you have to resort to a foot draw on but Chantal was a wide awake, warm, presumably oriented woman whose veins were so deep they confounded even the most expert stickers in the ACU, i.e. she is Pillsbury DoughGORL with veins worse than a crack addict.


----------



## Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop (Nov 30, 2019)

I dont know about any of you guys, but I personally cant wait for the day her sister announces her first pregnancy. One, its something Chintal can never provide for her mother or her family. And two, that baby (and her sister) is/are going to be the absolute center of attention (for awhile) and shes definitely going to go off the deep end then. Because we all know how she feels about children and their mothers.


----------



## Or Else What (Nov 30, 2019)

Late me for 'that' Kfc horror 2 days/4 pages back but having just sat through it (which is hard going for a miserable oldbag whose BP is apt to go all over the shop over fuck all), that feast was some revelation. That she has feeder fans has never been in doubt but since the time around her abortive/abortion of a first op date, several clues have been in much evidence. As spotted and noted here. But this Kfc mong-tout was quite the revelation/confirmation.

They or them are paying Chantal to have delivered quantities of fast food to smash into and around her popping piehole as lavishly as possible. 0800 or 2300, they order and Chantal sits before her screen and eats as ordered. That much is obvious. But it seems that she refused to go full food soundtrack - oh she''ll suck, slurp and slobber for them alright but at the same time she insists upon simultaneously expressing her opinions and thereby entertaining her (alleged) hoards of non-pervert fans with her fascinating take on life ... as a shit-thick self-obsessed suburban shut-in. But that's another compromise. Because Chantal really only wants to talk about herself.

So a deal has been struck for this round of post-op pleasuring. Feeder(s) provides for Chantal to gorge herself on grease and garbage - so long as she a) makes the desired sexy noises and responses whilst nourishing herself and b) continues to fall for what I reckon is them getting her onto that subject with some mock-concern bullshit "Tell us your life story! I wanna know all about you!" feed. Because her feeder(s) have decided that if they have to listen to her jabber cutting in on their wank, they might as well have the stupid vain cow talk about her favourite subject . And from that - as well as enabling a stupid cunt to also gratify another fetish nest (eg of the humiliation aficionados viz. the premise that its a short path from yakking to whacking) they'll find useful details to explore/exploit

No sympathy, mind. The minging mare gets nothing but what she deserves.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 30, 2019)

Blue Roses said:


> View attachment 1030669View attachment 1030669
> 
> The hospital had to stick her foot for labs. This is actually important. In some states in the US a nurse needs MD authorization to draw blood from a patient's foot. It's not ideal because it's so peripheral to central blood flow and because even the smallest foot injury to a diabetic patient can be catastrophic but sometimes that's all you have to work with. It's usually the coldest, most comatose patients with a drug abuse history from the ER that you have to resort to a foot draw on but Chantal was a wide awake, warm, presumably oriented woman whose veins were so deep they confounded even the most expert stickers in the ACU, i.e. she is Pillsbury DoughGORL with veins worse than a crack addict.


I asked a friend of mine who's a phlebotomist in an ER if they've ever had to draw blood out of a foot before. She says she has twice. One was from a woman who had been doing IV drugs for 5 years and had blown basically every easily accessible vein out. The other was from an 80 year old who was massively dehydrated, which compromises veins apparently. She said she's had to use an ultrasound type machine to find arteries in obese people before, but she couldn't imagine how huge someone would have to be to not be able to find a vein in a hand or wrist. I kind of want to show her a photo of Chinnys pig trotter, but I don't want to have to explain Chinny to my very sweet friend.


----------



## Meygen (Nov 30, 2019)

Bitchboy95 said:


> View attachment 1028928
> Shocking news



"Gobble til you Wobble" sounds like a cult chant for the feeders


----------



## Dutch Courage (Nov 30, 2019)

Ever hungry for praise, and not getting much this week, Clotso has decided to recycle her awful karaoke tunes.

Not much to say about it except that Bob Dylan deserves better.

And if anybody wants a CD of Chantal's Greatest Hits, it is still available.


----------



## PotatoSalad4711 (Nov 30, 2019)

Blue Roses said:


> View attachment 1030669View attachment 1030669
> 
> The hospital had to stick her foot for labs. This is actually important. In some states in the US a nurse needs MD authorization to draw blood from a patient's foot. It's not ideal because it's so peripheral to central blood flow and because even the smallest foot injury to a diabetic patient can be catastrophic but sometimes that's all you have to work with. It's usually the coldest, most comatose patients with a drug abuse history from the ER that you have to resort to a foot draw on but Chantal was a wide awake, warm, presumably oriented woman whose veins were so deep they confounded even the most expert stickers in the ACU, i.e. she is Pillsbury DoughGORL with veins worse than a crack addict.



Hold up, what the hell is she talking about? In the hospital during her surgery? Because according to her, they did use a vein in her hand as well as a spot in her clavicular area...


A better shot of the tiny hole in her hand:


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Nov 30, 2019)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> Like Tararre, that French monster who never stopped eating. When he ran out of food he'd resort to grave robbery. He was rumored to be able to eat a whole cat in a few bites, never chewing, bones and all, and was once accused of eating an entire toddler who turned up missing in a hospital where Tararre was under observation. Chantal has become so gross to me that she literally reminds me of a man who engaged in necro-cannibalism because he simply could not stop eating.



Tarrare was also said to sweat profusely and have a very distinctive foul body odor. He had thin hair and chronic diarrhea.

A match made in Heaven for our gorl! _Surprisingly, Tarrare was of average weight._


----------



## Who Now (Nov 30, 2019)

Her argument that she thinks its normal and  okay for men to fart in public just shows how low life she is.  I'm sure in her little world the only men she knows are gross and think its okay. But we know the only men around her has so little respect for her, they don't give a shit


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Nov 30, 2019)

PotatoSalad4711 said:


> Hold up, what the hell is she talking about? In the hospital during her surgery? Because according to her, they did use a vein in her hand as well as a spot in her clavicular area...
> View attachment 1030818View attachment 1030820
> 
> A better shot of the tiny hole in her hand:
> View attachment 1030821


She didn't specify when the foot part happened. The surgery was separate from where she's getting her blood regularly tested.


----------



## Spatula (Nov 30, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> LUSH holiday shopping haul:
> $49.99 - Happy shower gel (1L)
> $52.99 - Yog Nog shower gel (1L)
> $27.95 - Honey shampoo
> ...


 If you had to reach under your massive belly folds, you would spend that much too.


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 30, 2019)

“I’m SO happy you guys hehe the hate doesn’t bother me at All hehe I’m so above it all” - Chantal after rage inhaling an entire village


----------



## Beluga (Nov 30, 2019)

I think we can all agree now that she's definitely catering to her feeder audience. I'm just not sure whether she's getting paid for it, if her feeders pay only for her food, or if she's stupid enough to just do it for the attention.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Nov 30, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 1030922
> 
> “I’m SO happy you guys hehe the hate doesn’t bother me at All hehe I’m so above it all” - Chantal after rage inhaling an entire village


Of course not long ago Chantal mentioned dropping all her mods & filters because comments & what others thought of her didn't matter. Chantal was better than all of the people commenting anyway & she wasn't going to be bothered by people so beneath her.

Who is she kidding? Chantal reads everything written about her. She can't get enough attention, good or bad. She even comes here.
She can say how happy she is day & night, but we have eyes. No happy person stuffs themselves day & night that keeps packing on the pounds while living in a bug infested slum, & talking about bodily functions as if she were a 10 year old boy.

Something is coming.
Even the way she eats has changed. She mentioned being 'ravenous' since being home & it shows. We've watched her eat lots of times, but lately she is more disgusting than usual. She actually shoves the food in her mouth. She's chewing, but is still shoving in more. She is manic around food -more so than usual.

She's getting calls from doctors offices that she's ignoring & couldn't be bothered to get a scheduled blood test. Her breathing is worse & it seems as if she isn't bothered by her PE condition. In fact, she hasn't mentioned blood clots at all or the results of the biopsy. She is crazier than usual.
Something is coming.


----------



## AngelBitch (Nov 30, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 1030922
> 
> “I’m SO happy you guys hehe the hate doesn’t bother me at All hehe I’m so above it all” - Chantal after rage inhaling an entire village


except they very clearly do get read, by her. she's so stupid. she reads every one of the comments she doesn't let through her monitoring filter. so the writers are getting what most of them want regardless - a reaction out of her.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 30, 2019)

Well, if anyone knows anything about wasting precious time, it’s you, Jabba.


----------



## fatfuck (Nov 30, 2019)

She wasted her life because she's a disgusting fat hog that can't stop eating and she's telling others are wasting their time by taking 5 minutes to write something. I bet most of them are comments that are trying to hold her accountable. Remember not long ago where she said that people should hold her accountable? Yeah me too. She's only damaging her own channel by blocking these people as they'll just unsubscribe and that means granny will just have to pony up a bit more to cover the costs for food.

We know she still reads it so in a sense the same people are also wasting her time. But when it takes a few minutes for someone to write a comment, remember that there are probably hundreds of them which take up a big chunk of her day. So who's really wasting time?


----------



## Serial Grapist (Nov 30, 2019)

Instagram post:

Way deep in the comments though I noticed #ShotsFired at Alex is Shook (reaction channel) who has recently fallen off the wagon:

 
What she’s referencing:


Edited: To add a screenshot for clarity.


----------



## fatfuck (Nov 30, 2019)

I love how she always finds a way to somehow make a reply about her. She's so starved for attention it's unbelievable. Come on little chocolate rock give her pannis some rubs!


----------



## Meygen (Nov 30, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> Well, if anyone knows anything about wasting precious time, it’s you, Jabba.


I imagine she believes most people comment hate for likes, when in reality, they just want Chintal to know how much they despise her.. Whether other people see the comment or not is irrelevant. And passive aggressive posts like this is the cherry on the cake for the "haydurs"


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Nov 30, 2019)

Plant-based, micronutrient-rich!


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Nov 30, 2019)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> View attachment 1031041
> Plant-based, micronutrient-rich!


And the cycle begins -back to One Meal A Day.

I predict this lasts till tomorrow.
Never change Chantal.

Onward to 500 pounds!


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 30, 2019)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> View attachment 1031041
> Plant-based, micronutrient-rich!


When the heck did we end up in the OMAD cycle again?


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Nov 30, 2019)

We saw how well the last crab mukbang went. Her meaty paws did not have the strength nor the dexterity to crack open the shells. It was like watching a toddler peel an orange.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Nov 30, 2019)

Spatula said:


> If you had to reach under your massive belly folds, you would spend that much too.



I think her gross KFC binge video was payment for this box of overpriced soap and lotions. Some feeder got this, and probably the KFC meal for her. I bet she then mails him her giant panties. 

As @multiverse said fatties are dumb apex consumers of make-up, bath crap, nail salons and hand bags because no sizing. 

Normal fatties are usually big into shoes too, but once you get to Chantel and Tess size you manage to eat yourself out of sassy shoe shopping sprees too.


----------



## Botchy Galoop (Nov 30, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> View attachment 1030800
> 
> Ever hungry for praise, and not getting much this week, Clotso has decided to recycle her awful karaoke tunes.
> 
> ...


So The Lard sings The Bard. Dylan fans everywhere wept.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 30, 2019)

I imagine her one meal a day starts when she wakes up around noon and ends when she she passes out in front of Netflix around 4 in the morning.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Nov 30, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> I imagine her one meal a day starts when she wakes up around noon and ends when she she passes out in front of Netflix around 4 in the morning.


The meal only ends when you stop eating.


----------



## weaselhat (Nov 30, 2019)

welsho said:


> I have an at-home meter and go into the clinic once a month; both require a lancet prick then the drop of blood is put on a strip that is inserted into the meter. Seems odd they would do a blood draw just to test INR since you just need a drop and wouldn't need an alcohol swab, needle, tube, etc.  CNAs can do INR tests, but a phlebotomist or nurse has to do blood draw.
> 
> She's a dumbfuck if she hasn't kept up with her INR checks, especially after a surgery when you're more likely to throw a clot.


The problem with these types of things called “point of care “instruments where I work  because they are small and can be used bedside is they can sometimes be inaccurate.  Due to the small blood volume, inaccuracies may be harder to detect.  You could use in emergency or to quick test but I wouldn’t trust one for monitoring in the way that blood thinners need to be monitored over the long term. 

TLDR:  in the laboratory, the bigger machines with larger blood volumes in the regular tubes makes for more accurate results for most tests.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Nov 30, 2019)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> View attachment 1031041
> Plant-based, micronutrient-rich!



As Peetz said - she has to spend a shit ton of money to eat garbage so she can make videos to eat more garbage.   King Crab legs and crab sushi doesn't come in family  value meals.   I do have to laugh, even if she doesn't have a nutcracker for the tougher crab shells, one can use a fork to break the shell by putting the shell in between the tines and lifting to break the shell.    

Seems she's prepared to spend like $200+ a week on take out on top of her Lush haul and getting other boxes of useless shit, doing another meal delivery service, on things she can't even be bothered to study about before filming to you know, have tea biscuits with tea. Mind you before the surgery she and Peetz were not going to eat out as much to save money. She could have done some meal prepping of slow cooker meals frozen in plastic bags to help make meals easy during recovery but no, she's lazy, doesn't give a shit and decided to do a shit ton of mukbangs.

Though I suspect that much planning out of her skill set even though there's a bazillion videos of easy meals to put together that are in line with her delicate palette of saucy processed shit.

But I still stick to my earlier comment - I expect this to be epic manic Chantal time for her and seems she's just getting started. She's out of fucks to give now that the surgery is over, it's winter, and 'I'm fat, get over it" attitude she's spewing as she did when she was new to YouTube. 

I also couldn't help but notice in the older pics of her, that in the one where her sister was terrified, that seems Chantal has always had really thick wrists and ham hock hands.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Nov 30, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> As Peetz said - she has to spend a shit ton of money to eat garbage so she can make videos to eat more garbage.   King Crab legs and crab sushi doesn't come in family  value meals.   I do have to laugh, even if she doesn't have a nutcracker for the tougher crab shells, one can use a fork to break the shell by putting the shell in between the tines and lifting to break the shell.
> 
> Seems she's prepared to spend like $200+ a week on take out on top of her Lush haul and getting other boxes of useless shit, doing another meal delivery service, on things she can't even be bothered to study about before filming to you know, have tea biscuits with tea. Mind you before the surgery she and Peetz were not going to eat out as much to save money. She could have done some meal prepping of slow cooker meals frozen in plastic bags to help make meals easy during recovery but no, she's lazy, doesn't give a shit and decided to do a shit ton of mukbangs.
> 
> ...


I anticipate that the binge train will keep pumping along full tilt until January 1st,  when it comes to a screeching halt and a new "eaiting" plan will be devised. Until then, we shall feast upon all of this fantastic mil.k for the next month.


----------



## Lilac_loud (Nov 30, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> I do have to laugh, even if she doesn't have a nutcracker for the tougher crab shells, one can use a fork to break the shell by putting the shell in between the tines and lifting to break the shell.


I’ll be surprised if she fucking doesn’t just stab the meat outta the shell. She stabs the crap out of everything else she eats.


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 30, 2019)

Lilac_loud said:


> I’ll be surprised if she fucking doesn’t just stab the meat outta the shell. She stabs the crap out of everything else she eats.



Who says she won’t just try to cram the shell in with the meat to ensure she doesn’t miss anything, can’t risk missing precious food for the sake of a bit of shell


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Nov 30, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> She's getting calls from doctors offices that she's ignoring & couldn't be bothered to get a scheduled blood test. Her breathing is worse & it seems as if she isn't bothered by her PE condition. In fact, she hasn't mentioned blood clots at all or the results of the biopsy. She is crazier than usual.


I still am of the opinion that nothing was ever as bad as she portrayed it to be. She exaggerates and lies. The attention is as much as drug to her as is cheese. She probably has/had routine follow up appointments. It would be just like her to be a no show. She got what she wanted-Surgery and attention. No need to bring the discomfort of tests or having the doctor tell her that she is too fat.



hamburgerlardraid said:


> I anticipate that the binge train will keep pumping along full tilt until January 1st, when it comes to a screeching halt and a new "eaiting" plan will be devised. Until then, we shall feast upon all of this fantastic mil.k for the next month.


Agreed. This is her big hurrah. She believes that January 1st things will magically turn themselves around. She'll find the perfect diet then and be climbing Everest by mid- April. Same as every year. Only January 1st will come and go as will every 1st day of the month and she won't commit to anything long enough to change. I'm still optimistic we will have a chimpout by Christmas. She has been stewing in her own Fupa juices since Toad's documentary. Had she not had her surgery, and the asspats that came with it, she would have exploded by now.


----------



## Painted Pig (Nov 30, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> View attachment 1030800
> 
> Ever hungry for praise, and not getting much this week, Clotso has decided to recycle her awful karaoke tunes.
> 
> ...





more singing videos coming. you might need to release a greatest hits volume II in the future.
Scott stevens is a fun character in the chantverse. you can't go wrong with a mentally unstable fruit from ohio.

ETA: someone running and tattling to Michael on his community tab haha people are so gay


----------



## A borscht-on (Nov 30, 2019)

Why in the epicurean fuck would she eat crab?  Eating crab legs is a lot of work for very little meat; the energy of the process far outweighs the spoils, in many respects (though it's that process that makes the reward that much more worth it).  Chantal is a grouper fish; there's no way she'd have patience for that, not with what we've been seeing.  Maybe she'll make like Daryl Hannah in "Splash!" with that lobster tail and just chomp down on the entire thing, shell and all.  I would not put this past her.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 30, 2019)

A borscht-on said:


> Why in the epicurean fuck would she eat crab?  Eating crab legs is a lot of work for very little meat; the energy of the process far outweighs the spoils, in many respects (though it's that process that makes the reward that much more worth it).  Chantal is a grouper fish; there's no way she'd have patience for that, not with what we've been seeing.  Maybe she'll make like Daryl Hannah in "Splash!" with that lobster tail and just chomp down on the entire thing, shell and all.  I would not put this past her.


She's trying to suck up some of the attention Eat with Que gets, I'm almost positive.


----------



## MrsLoveMom (Nov 30, 2019)

Botchy Galoop said:


> I have been trying to think of a particular song that Chantal reminds me of...and I finally remembered. Donald and Lydia by John Prine. The description of Lydia in this song is a perfect fit for Chantal.


 WTF is the deal with her Eddie Munster hair here? Did she buy one of the spray on kits or is she using brow powder to fill the bare spots and even out the point?


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Nov 30, 2019)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Some feeder got this, and probably the KFC meal for her. I bet she then mails him her giant panties.



Yeah, her giant panties that she literally shit in while eating the KFC on camera and then laughed and laughed about it like an 8-year-old. That's one of the grossest things I've ever seen her do. 

I'm sure some gross feeder perv creamed his pants over that.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Nov 30, 2019)

Chantal is catching up on all the old Mukbang trends for the past year.. perhaps inspired with the king crab from Veronica Wang, and the whole 'one chip' challenge.


----------



## raritycunt (Nov 30, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Chantal is catching up on all the old Mukbang trends for the past year.. perhaps inspired with the king crab from Veronica Wang, and the whole 'one chip' challenge. View attachment 1031270



Ugh that one chip challenge would end her, her eyes were watering eating those Korean cheesy noodles which are the least spicy ones of the bunch.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 30, 2019)

Well  played, Chantal. You couldn't eat those spicy ramen at the wimp level flavor, so maybe this chip thing is not for you. OT: does KF have a thread dedicated to exceptional Amazon product reviews? Rainforest guy is a gem, similar to the original Haribo sugar free gummy bears review that spawned a million lackluster copycats.


----------



## Spaghetti Rat (Nov 30, 2019)

Mildly OT but the gravy merch has arrived


----------



## THOTto (Nov 30, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> View attachment 1031018


You don’t do lines of xanax Chantal.  The bioavailability is much better orally. God for such a seasoned and wild former druggie you’d think she’d know this.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Nov 30, 2019)

PotatoSalad4711 said:


> Hold up, what the hell is she talking about? In the hospital during her surgery? Because according to her, they did use a vein in her hand as well as a spot in her clavicular area...
> View attachment 1030818View attachment 1030820
> 
> A better shot of the tiny hole in her hand:
> View attachment 1030821


She probably had a central line put right into her main artery in the heart. Ive seen that with fatties to make sure the meds have the shortest route possible.



hamburgerlardraid said:


> View attachment 1031041
> Plant-based, micronutrient-rich!


why can’t this fucking pineapple head realize that one meal a day does not equal weight loss if that meal is 5000 calories.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Nov 30, 2019)

*SEAFOOD BOIL KING CRAB LEGS, SUSHI AND WAKAME MUKBANG EATING SHOW*


----------



## krazy orange cat (Nov 30, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> *SEAFOOD BOIL KING CRAB LEGS, SUSHI AND WAKAME MUKBANG EATING SHOW*


240P Archive




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Nov 30, 2019)

I love when she gets cocky. I tried to watch the archive but she’s boring me to death. Bottom line we’re back on OMAD and she can do mukbangs and be healthy guise!!  I thought she wasn’t going to discuss her weight or health anymore ? Also not into this food at all. She doesn’t seem to really enjoy this the  way she does Arby’s or Pizza Pizza. Anyway the cycle begins yet again !  Hail our Poutine Queen back on track,even surgery can’t keep a true glutton down !!!


----------



## krazy orange cat (Nov 30, 2019)

You can kind of tell when the food she's eating is something paid for/requested by a feeder because she clearly doesn't enjoy it.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Nov 30, 2019)

SEAFOOD BOIL KING CRAB LEGS, SUSHI AND WAKAME MUKBANG EATING SHOW -- RECAP

Bibi made a potato and beef curry
eats seafood boil instead: copying Trisha Paytas
she took her nails off for this
she admits she cannot crack open crab nor use chopsticks, but here we are
she does not know if she will burp or fart
she will smack you silly if you point out that she is gross
she boiled her potatoes in butter and Korean BBQ seasoning
she dumps a bunch of soy sauce on her rolls (no, not the ones on her stomach)
she pins her hair back because she is going IN
she is ordering a Yeti mic so you can hear her jaw click in "4K HD"
wants to buy a new camera on Boxing Day (remember who well that worked out last time)
going to talk about something to clear the air
she almost drops a hot potato in her bra
she is comparing herself to a really fit woman who did a multi Big Mac mukbang
"obviously she works out"
"what if I was the first person to lose massive amounts of weight while doing mukbangs"
Bibi is raging in the background playing Battlefield
normally, she is not hungry until dinner time
in the past, she was eating food she was not enjoying
she wants to make her mukbangs as healthy as possible
she does not want to cut out the tasty things
she is holding the chopsticks at the very tip, she is knuckling the wakame (she is basically eating it with her fingers)
Bibi took her to the thrombosis clinic today
"how the hell do you eat this?"
she is getting visibly frustrated because she is having so much difficulty
she would eat crab every day if it was not so expensive
she has been watching Hunger Games (the best jokes write themselves)
she is sperging over how much she loves Jennifer Lawrence
Bibi burps and she gets offended by it (second pic), he has his earbuds in right now blocking out the mountain of human filth behind him
she is craving authentic Korean food, so she decides she will make it authentic herself
she justifies eating cholesterol dipped in butter because she "needs protein after her surgery"
to break open a claw, she had to use "one of those things that you smash spices with"
I just realized she is eating on a massive cutting board
she does not feel sick, because "all of this is healthy food"









edit: spelleen and gramer is hard
e


----------



## Painted Pig (Nov 30, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> *SEAFOOD BOIL KING CRAB LEGS, SUSHI AND WAKAME MUKBANG EATING SHOW*


2:02 (referring to BBjunes) 
"She MOURNS for treats all day long. it's so pathetic" 
more poetic words have never been (mis)spoken.


----------



## BerriesArnold (Nov 30, 2019)

It's always a treat to watch her try to pick small things up with chopsticks. I've never seen someone handle them that way.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 30, 2019)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> she is craving authentic Korean food, so she decides she will make it authentic herself


I used to work for a pair of Korean immigrants, who would cook me dinner when I worked long shifts. Authentic Korean food (At least what the Yungs gave me) isn't like the Korean food you would get in NA. It's mostly vegetables. Meals would be kimchi, sweet potatoes, and green vegetables cooked with noodles or rice. They did do stuff like grilled or braised meats, but the servings of it were small... meat was an accompaniment, not the main part of the dish.

In short, Chinny would hate it. She'll make some knock off bulgogi abortion and microwave some frozen egg rolls and call it a day.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Nov 30, 2019)

The delusions of grandeur (and everything else) loom large in this episode.

She's been doing some thinking...  She has considered how to make a sustainable income.  She has worked out a monthly budget and a plan to pay down debt.  She has found employment within her skill set that she will enjoy.  She has realized how many people she owes apologies to and has begun making amends.  She has committed to working out a better relationship with Bibi and her family.  She has discovered how vigorous exercise feels good.  She realizes she is impulsive.  She rues her ignorance, and is already halfway through three books.  She has realized her mortality, and respects health now.  She has decided to enroll at the community college and work on a 2-year transferable degree in a practical field.  She has realized that cleanliness is next to Godliness.  She finally understands that everyone has opinions, and reactions are simply a mirror of her own behavior.  She admits she feels ashamed of herself, but wants to redeem herself for real.  She even got up early today and went to confession at the church...

Naw, I'm just playing with you.  Apparently, *here is the sum total of what she actually admits to thinking*, during this difficult period of recuperation.

1. There is a hot chick who is fit and sexy and I have a crush on this bitch because she can eat more Big Macs in one sitting than I can. Why the fuck can I not be like that???  I deserve it more than she does!

2. The sexy cute bitch probably doesn't eat that way all the time (memo to Blubberskull:  _you_ said you don't always eat like that too, so where's the beef? Freaking _stupid_, you are.)

3. That damn cute mukbang bitch also probably works out.

4. _*Imagine I become famous as the mukbanger who loses the most weight???*_

5.  I JUST REALIZED!!  I could _do the same things she does_ and then I will be like her only _better!   _<---this is a textbook illustration of good ole Blubberhead, rising like a Pheonix of Phat.  She literally cannot differentiate between her princessy fantasy of being the hot, fit, sexy bitch and her stinking, festering, filthy, hopeless reality.  And her thoughts go this way every time, remember Everest and all the rest? She is _that _freakin' kookoo (or legit retardo)

6. ???

7. PROFIT!!!

That is the program, running in her head, around and around in a permaloop.  She might be some kind of Android.

Bear in mind, she looks like this while she tells her brainstorm of a plan:








Next, she has to face the roadblocks in the way.  She has an excuse for each.


1. *It excites her to think she can eat like THAT as long as she sticks to the other conditions.*

2.  She already is never hungry until dinnertime anyway, and never eats breakfast so OMAD is bound to succeed!

3. OMAD failed last time because she was eating food she wasn't really enjoying ("and that is key", she explains).

4. She thinks we'll laugh at that,  She says if she puts effort into it, she'll succeed.  In remarkably insincere tones, she says "and for those of you concerned, you should be happy to hear that!", shaking her head obnoxiously, some whine creeping into her voice.  Manipulatively and sociopathically, she guilt trips them by acknowledging, "you'll probably be _doubtful,_ but..."  Keep in mind, this is from _a slobbering, eggplant faced woman with staples in her gut and who has never kept her word for a day, eating a mountain of food with a bowl of butter on the side.  _Remember what I said about her "grifting"; this is classic grifting the audience into cheering her on to eat bigger portions to challenge that fit bitch.

5. She then takes on people with food addictions.  "Every food is a trigger food" and it is the fault of sugar, salt and, fat for addicting her, and she can't stand to_ deprive _herself of anything, and it makes her depressed...  Idiot here is making the wrong argument, and making an argument against mukbanging, just like the dull-IQ dimwit she is, before she realizes "duh, I am arguing against myself" and drops it abruptly.

6. "I'm gonna try things and see how it goes" <-----this is the "???" line in the code

7. PROFIT!!!

You see what I mean about an Android with a program on auto-repeat?


Dafuk was all this jibber-jabber?  the TL;DR is: "I might just become the skinniest, sexiest, bitchiest mukbang hero influencer ever.  I am excited to just think that if I ever do all the things I refuse to do, I could be great!!"


Dumb and crazy, I'm still going with those.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Nov 30, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> She has discovered how vigorous exercise feels good.



This is her idea of "vigorous exercise."


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Nov 30, 2019)

Chantal can believe anything she likes.
In the end, the only thing she'll be is fatter. Or dead.

I'm patient.
This will be fun.
Onward to 500 pounds!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 30, 2019)

A normal person would look up a quick tutorial on how to use chopsticks. I guess there’s no time for that in Chantal’s extremely busy schedule.


----------



## literally low-key (Nov 30, 2019)

She consumed a large bowl of butter.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Nov 30, 2019)

literally low-key said:


> She consumed a large bowl of butter.



Did she drink it though?


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 30, 2019)

What an insult to those majestic creatures! Edit: I mean the yoga poses.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 30, 2019)

Someone on a FB group posted this, and all I could see was Chinnys huge face and awful makeup and eyebrows.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Nov 30, 2019)

Sweet Jesus! Is that in someone's home?


----------



## SodaLove (Nov 30, 2019)

Using melted butter as a dip... that’s some straight up fatty shit right there.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 30, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> Sweet Jesus! Is that in someone's home?


It was in a second hand shop.


----------



## 'tism take the wheel (Nov 30, 2019)

Was there really and truly a NEED for her to deep throat this crab leg? I am sure a member of the International Convention of Feeding FatFucks had something to do with it. Or She's practicing for her next job as a porn star once her channel goes fat belly up.


----------



## Or Else What (Nov 30, 2019)

Poor Bebejunes -like most elderly cats she almost certainly has thyroid problems. But Cuntal is too wilfully self-obsessed to actually take a serious look at her cat's wellbeing because she can't be arsed with any consequences. Cuntal is all about her healing self right now - she does not give a shit for else.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Nov 30, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> A normal person would look up a quick tutorial on how to use chopsticks. I guess there’s no time for that in Chantal’s extremely busy schedule.



you mean the few seconds it takes to type in the search box "how to use Chopsticks" and then watching this video and perhaps practicing? >gasp< so much work!

Though my favorite moment was not only watching how she uses her tongue as a food latch so apparently in this video, it was the end where she's trying to convince herself she's not eating like shit..... "Pretty much all healthy food!" after she dunked the crab and potatoes in a melted bowl of no less than a half a pound of butter. The apparent tone deafness she has of wondering about how much cholesterol there is in crab when she's dunking the crab meat and potatoes in the butter.


----------



## Mr Foster (Nov 30, 2019)

She uses chopsticks like a drunk toddler.

Also, who the hell payed for all that crab? 

What a waste of delicious crab.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Nov 30, 2019)

Ahhh I found the person. the Hunger Diaries. All I did was search for someone pounding down Big Macs and click on the one with some biceps and check them comments for our Chinny.  She’s such an idiot.


----------



## Ellana (Nov 30, 2019)

More specifically The Hunger Diaries TV and the video of the thumbnail Chantal displayed. 








She ate 4 Big Macs ~ 2160 calories.
She posts mukbangs sometimes more than 4 times a month.
She could practice extreme exercising, have incredibly restrictive everyday meals, or even purge. Chantal failed to mention the possibility of purging. Judging by her muscle tone I doubt this woman purges, but I don't have much knowledge on bulimia.

Either way, Chantal could never. She couldn't even pull off Nickocado Avocado's method of "managing" his weight because she lacks even a basic understanding of human physiology.
Not that any of this will matter in a few days because Chantal will have moved onto something else. Maybe she'll blame her sun sign again for her impulsiveness, hehe!


Spoiler: zodiac autistic sperging



Hey Chantal, a person is defined by more than just their sun sign! Now unless you're one of the rare people who have the exact same sun and moon and rising sign, don't blame aspects of your shitty personality on a single sign! Don't use your sun sign as another one of your scapegoats.
If anything astrology should be used somewhat like a reference, not something that defines and makes you. A person is not bound or chained to the placement of the stars and planets from their moment of birth. It isn't a person's destiny.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Nov 30, 2019)

If you follow Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson on SM, you may have seen some of the massive cheat meals he's posted.  Some of them would put Chantal to shame.  Of course, he works out like a fiend so it's not an issue.  I somehow doubt Jabba would have the same sort of discipline.


----------



## smoohead (Nov 30, 2019)

I doubt she's bulimic. Bulimics are usually overweight or normal weight.

These people have extremely high metabolisms, and probably work out like crazy to achieve it... and they probably eat healthy when they're not doing mukbangs. She's delusional to think she can ever become this woman eating the way she does. She mentioned she doesn't even get hungry until dinner time, which means her metabolism is dead (and probably even more so now that she's had her surgery).


----------



## Strine (Nov 30, 2019)

Ummmm I believe it was your "cursing Sophie Hatter" phase:


----------



## Princess Ariel (Nov 30, 2019)

The funniest part about her mentioning being like the super fit mukbanger is Chantal actually thinks she’s capable of these things.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Dec 1, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> The funniest part about her mentioning being like the super fit mukbanger is Chantal actually thinks she’s capable of these things.


Well yeah Chinny is just a little big. She could go vegan for a few months and look like that woman, but she doesn't want to punish herself like that.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Dec 1, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> The funniest part about her mentioning being like the super fit mukbanger is Chantal actually thinks she’s capable of these things.



I wonder how much of this is Chantal minimizing her sister's accomplishments? "Yeah, well, if my IDIOT LOSER little sister can be a serious bodybuilder, how hard could it possibly be?"


----------



## AbraCadaver (Dec 1, 2019)

Soooo Chantal plans to start powerlifting every day, just like this woman obviously does? Right?

That fit woman can down 2100 kcal of food in one sitting because that is likely her ONLY MEAL of that day, and she limits this kind of mukbang stunt to once a week and every other day of the week she eats extremely healthfully. That’s typical of someone who does a lot of weightlifting and training. 2100 is a good cheat day amount to load up on fuel for the no doubt _insane_ amount of lifting she does. Look at her shoulders and arms! She lives at the gym.

The only way you will resemble her is if you also eat clean 6 days out of the week and live at the gym, Chantal. And by eat clean, that means plenty of fresh fruit and veg, extremely limited sugar and processed food, most food made from scratch at home and weighed or measured for calorie counts. Not to mention using an app to calculate your macros to determine your fats, proteins and carbs for the day, and most likely doing weekly meal-prepping.

That woman also clearly works _hard_ for that physique. She doesn’t waddle down nature paths for half an hour once a month, she sweats and strains and lifts gigantic amounts of heavy weights, over and over and fucking _over_, every damned day, for years.

Chantal thinking she can get this physique just by eating one meal a day and not even counting calories is somehow _less_ realistic than climbing Everest.


----------



## fatfuck (Dec 1, 2019)

"What if"

That's as far as you'll ever get fatty. You're a laughing stock and a failure at heart.


----------



## Raven (Dec 1, 2019)

PatTraverse said:


> Chantal as a kid would outright search people's fridges to steal their food. She would also eat all the candy at Grandma's house. That is textbook greed and gluttony and not very catholic of her. Zero self-awareness like usual.


In which video does she describe those eating habits? TIA


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 1, 2019)

The fitness chick is most likely on anavar. It’s ridiculously common among women who earn a living with their physiques, like fitness gurus, models, and athletes. Anavar makes it much easier to lose weight and maintain a lean physique.


----------



## Angry New Ager (Dec 1, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Someone on a FB group posted this, and all I could see was Chinnys huge face and awful makeup and eyebrows.
> View attachment 1031446


The eggplant one on the left looks like fake Muslim and authentic human garbage bag Amy Ramadan (or, as I think of her, Amy Haramadan).

And I don't know why Chantal's incompetent, hamfisted way of wielding chopsticks makes me so Mad on the Internet, but god damn, it just does. I'd be less annoyed if she used a fork, or even just ate with her fingers, rather than bother with chopsticks at all.


----------



## stupid fuck (Dec 1, 2019)

Angry New Ager said:


> And I don't know why Chantal's incompetent, hamfisted way of wielding chopsticks makes me so Mad on the Internet



I, too, can't explain the mad I feel when I see those bulging salami fingers try to use utensils like a normal human. Do you think she gets fatty chafe rash between those pork sausages?

Also, I've noticed that lately her various fat lumps and rolls that we get small glimpses of seem to be distorting and bulging in stranger and stranger ways. Her fatceps are clearly fans of Tess Holliday.


----------



## Beluga (Dec 1, 2019)

Never mind the crab legs, she put whole potatoes in her mouth and chewed them like four times and then swallowed them basically whole. Talk about deepthroating.

Chantal I have two requests: 
1. Please can you post your videos when I'm not sleeping? I'm missing all the fun here 
2. Although I'm loving this ravenous Tarrare-like phase, slow down a bit, yeah? Otherwise you'll die very, very, very quickly and I won't have my favourite cow to entertain me anymore. Think about it, please?


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Dec 1, 2019)

smoohead said:


> I doubt she's bulimic. Bulimics are usually overweight or normal weight.
> 
> These people have extremely high metabolisms, and probably work out like crazy to achieve it... and they probably eat healthy when they're not doing mukbangs. She's delusional to think she can ever become this woman eating the way she does. She mentioned she doesn't even get hungry until dinner time, which means her metabolism is dead (and probably even more so now that she's had her surgery).


With Chantal it doesn't matter if she only feels hungry later in the day, because she's admitted in the past that she doesn't stuff herself because of hunger, but because she wants to.
This is the reason for multiple drive-thru trips or eating the entire box of Hello Fresh meals meant for 3 days in one night.
Chantal is the definition of a glutton.
She can't stop at a fast food place for one burger with fries & a  drink, she needs to stop at 3 different places for meals, gather them all around her & eat them in a dark parking lot.
I'm not sure she's ever stopped eating long enough to feel hunger until her surgery. Then her description of that time is that she was ravenous. So ravenous that she's been keeping those food delivery apps very busy & eating like an animal. She can't shovel the food in fast enough.

Like last time, OMAD is a lie. She can't do it. Maybe years ago she would have been stuck after surgery if she couldn't convince her family to bring her food, but those days are in the past. GrubHub is now her BFF. All she has to do is pick up her phone & pretty much any food she desires she can have delivered.

No matter the new plans, her new dreams or new eating habits, never forget one thing: Chantal lies.
She'll be fatter by the New Year.


----------



## Casket Base (Dec 1, 2019)

Strength-training can easily help that fit mukbanger rack up a TDEE of 2500 cal and it looks like she's got at least two years of it under her belt. Doesn't rule out steroid use or disordered eating but I highly doubt that averaging one 2100 cal cheat meal a week is detrimental to her physique. 

As for Chantal taking up strength-training (and it doesn't matter if it's powerlifting, bodybuilding, or crossfit), it would fail for multiple reasons:

1. She's so fat that any respectable trainer would make her cut weight before she ever touched the bar, to reduce her risk of injury.
2. It requires commitment.
3. She's half-asses everything and you can't half-lift a barbell without hurting yourself. 
4. She thinks she's an instant-expert in everything, so her first attempt would be her attempting to lift her own bodyweight and getting pinned under. Funny as that would be, it would cost the taxpayers.


----------



## JimmyHill'sBlarms (Dec 1, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> failure at heart.



More like Heart Failure, am I right?


----------



## A borscht-on (Dec 1, 2019)

I am sure she dunked that last piece of sushi in the melted butter.  I am also fairly certain she drank the rest of the butter; no way was that bowl ever making it to the fridge.  

I love this phase of Chantal; she is falling apart, day by day, and documenting every moment of it.  I'd feel sorry for her if she weren't such a malicious, lying, inconsistent, petty, rapacious, slovenly, conceited, delusional, borderline-feral, healthcare-system-abusing, whole-potato-swallowing, people-with-real-jobs-insulting asshole.


----------



## headlikeafckngorange (Dec 1, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> and a failure at heart.



Literally though.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Dec 1, 2019)

Toad McHenry having a little fun...


----------



## Serial Grapist (Dec 1, 2019)

*CHICKEN AND ORZO WITH SPINACH ARTICHOKE CREAM SAUCE MUKBANG*


----------



## clusterfuckk (Dec 1, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> *CHICKEN AND ORZO WITH SPINACH ARTICHOKE CREAM SAUCE MUKBANG*


If she wants to give back she could go back to buying McDonald’s for homeless dudes so they will fuck her.
I’m sure there’s some hungry hobos out there.


----------



## krazy orange cat (Dec 1, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> *CHICKEN AND ORZO WITH SPINACH ARTICHOKE CREAM SAUCE MUKBANG*


240p Archive




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## multiverse (Dec 1, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> *CHICKEN AND ORZO WITH SPINACH ARTICHOKE CREAM SAUCE MUKBANG*


She's eating 2 servings as a starter. And you know she'll polish off all four by end of night.

She's out of breath after cooking. Like, panting and sweating.

The "bites" of chicken are massive.

Super fake "SHH"... followed by a jump cut, then cuts to her saying "I said SHH"

She thinks pasta with cream sauce is "healthy".

The infamous line "I'm having two servings, and Bibi will bring the rest to work!". Bibi will not have anything to bring to work.


----------



## Ellana (Dec 1, 2019)

krazy orange cat said:


> 240p Archive


I raise you 360p!
Archive *CHICKEN AND ORZO WITH SPINACH ARTICHOKE CREAM SAUCE MUKBANG*




Your browser is not able to display this video.



You know it's going to be bad when she is already red-faced and has shhhhh! in the same thumbnail.


----------



## Strine (Dec 1, 2019)

Chantal thinks trying to "own" the SHH! tic makes her seem less batshit. Um, no; sorry. You're a 430lb narc control freak who thinks deleting a video means being unaccountable for what you said in it, and you think anybody who disputes that is "obsessed" with you. You believed buying (and not even reading) a book about ghosts from the future would cause weight loss. You ate chicken on camera and said it was vegan. You went to university for English and can't spell "eating". Go ahead and own the SHH! thing gorlfriend; the haydurs don't need it to ridicule you.


ETA: this has me thinking about her best quotes ever, in print or in speech. Amber puts out more memorable lines because she's exceptional trailer trash, but Chantal has given us some goodies:
"I was surprised how much sodium is in salt"
"EAITING"
"The chicken was vegan"


----------



## Or Else What (Dec 1, 2019)

How's the innards, Chantal? And your continuing recovery from that major lifechanging surgery on the cancercysts?

It's like it never happened . Because whoring her anticipated horrors in those solemn pre-op pronouncements has obviously won her some thirsty new feeder fans, whose gratification she is now attending to most diligently and whose asspats have succeeded in transforming her health. entirely.

 Chantal lied.


----------



## welsho (Dec 1, 2019)

Nice job "Good Food" for choosing the most vile pig available to shill your grub. It actually looks like a decent meal, but could never order without memories of Chantal talking with her mouth full and showcasing a rogue piece of spinach that refused to go down with the ship. She's clearly wearing make-up she didn't wash off the night before and didn't bother to add more to make herself remotely presentable. 



And dear farmers, please can someone tell me what is going on with her jaw? Are her horns sprouting in the wrong place or ... what is happening here? 


I'm amazed that one of these deathfats hasn't choked to death; none of them chew more than 3-4 times before shoving another entire over-filled utensil into their gaping maw.

e: rushed posting leads to typos because unlike Fat Amy, I actually attend to my offspring


----------



## Punkinsplice (Dec 1, 2019)

I bet she choked a little when she did that first "shh", aspirated a little orzo, and so she cut out the gasping and coughing that resulted.  Not as vlogworthy as farts.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Dec 1, 2019)

Not that it matters, because she's going to eat it all anyway, but under ingredients does it say for 4 servings?

Edit- Watched it in 360p and it says "double for 4 portions". She's still not leaving leftovers.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Dec 1, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> Not that it matters, because she's going to eat it all anyway, but under ingredients does it say for 4 servings?


Yes, but there were only two chicken breasts, and she couldn't cut them down for four servings, I guess. She only sawed her cooked piece of chicken into three pieces, which are bite size for her apparently.
Edit: I am full of shit. Sorry folks!


----------



## Neckless (Dec 1, 2019)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> I couldn't watch Chantal's alfredo and fried cheese extravaganza after that KFC display.  Seriously, after the KFC video I realized that Chantal has moved from the "oh lawd she comin'!" category of rubbernecking into the absolute fucking freakshow element.  Not like the fat woman at the carnival - those women were generally thinner than Chantal anyway.  I mean the sort of geek show wherein some depraved lunatic would bite the heads off rats and eat them whole.
> 
> Like Tararre, that French monster who never stopped eating.  When he ran out of food he'd resort to grave robbery.  He was rumored to be able to eat a whole cat in a few bites, never chewing, bones and all, and was once accused of eating an entire toddler who turned up missing in a hospital where Tararre was under observation.  Chantal has become so gross to me that she literally reminds me of a man who engaged in necro-cannibalism because he simply could not stop eating.
> 
> Beauty bite!


I'd never heard of Tararre, and it's fascinating. Apparently he had a terribly fucked up bodily system, undoubtedly multiple maladies that compounded an already dire prognoisis; indeed, how could he have continually maintained a relatively 'normal' visage throughout his life. KFC and Arby's weren't in his diet, even if an entire feline or a bushel of apples was from time to time.

Chantal therefore shouldn't be compared. She's craven and boastful. Her entire being is that of a recognizably addictive one; one of constant contradiction. She, by all accounts, is a normally-formed human with some childhood difficulties, many that typify life in the modern Western world. She gets absolutely no passes, and then on the flip has created this grotesque body with unimaginably horrible stressors that are constant. Sure, they both lived to consume, but I actually feel bad for that fucker. She's just gross.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Dec 1, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> Not that it matters, because she's going to eat it all anyway, but under ingredients does it say for 4 servings?
> 
> Edit- Watched it in 360p and it says "double for 4 portions". She's still not leaving leftovers.


Recipe card says 1-2 servings. 

Package of chicken is 340 grams just under 12 ounces meaning two portions of 6 ounces each. The perspective with the meal with it being a lot of artichokes makes it hard to tell if she had 1-2 portions and based on her sing song voice of saying it could be 4 potions with 'a salad" means she's full of shit and most likely ate it all.


----------



## multiverse (Dec 1, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Recipe card says 1-2 servings.
> 
> Package of chicken is 340 grams just under 12 ounces meaning two portions of 6 ounces each. The perspective with the meal with it being a lot of artichokes makes it hard to tell if she had 1-2 portions and based on her sing song voice of saying it could be 4 potions with 'a salad" means she's full of shit and most likely ate it all.
> 
> View attachment 1033149View attachment 1033152


Eight hundred and fifty calories per serving. And she says in the video, quite clearly, that she had two servings. She had a 1700 calorie dinner. That is more than the total daily calorie expenditure for a human sized woman her height.

And you know she's eating the other two portions later. So she's having a 3400 calories dinner. Plus several thousand calories of fast food earlier in the day no doubt. That's _insane_.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Dec 1, 2019)

welsho said:


> Nice job "Good Food" for choosing the most vile pig available to shill your grub. It actually looks like a decent meal, but could never order without memories of Chantal talking with her mouth full and showcasing a rogue piece of spinach that refused to go down with the ship. She's clearly wearing make-up she didn't wash off the night before and didn't bother to add more to make herself remotely presentable.
> View attachment 1033094



zoom into her eyes. This cow is high as Fuck.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Dec 2, 2019)

multiverse said:


> Eight hundred and fifty calories per serving. And she says in the video, quite clearly, that she had two servings. She had a 1700 calorie dinner. That is more than the total daily calorie expenditure for a human sized woman her height.
> 
> And you know she's eating the other two portions later. So she's having a 3400 calories dinner. Plus several thousand calories of fast food earlier in the day no doubt. That's _insane_.


I reckon the 850cal/serving is for when it's divided into two servings, since they call it 2/4 servings and it looks like two decent adult-sized portions in their pics so two is probably the default for their stats.

Bibi took the other serving to work... _cough cough._


----------



## dismissfrogs (Dec 2, 2019)

Hers is a fucking mess lmao

edit she's eating on the cutting board again?


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Dec 2, 2019)

She's looking really _rough_ in this video. I mean even for her. 

This is your JOB, Chantal remember? When normal people go to their regular jobs everyday, they make themselves look at least somewhat presentable. You know, take a shower, comb their hair, put some makeup on. You literally look like you just fell out of bed after a week long bender.

Most people would probably be pulled aside and given a warning or talking to if they showed up to their "full-time job" like this more than once. You should really make a note in your extensive planning and scripting Youtube journals to at least take a fucking shower before going on camera.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Dec 2, 2019)

No thanks. Most people lose their appetite after seeing a massive trotter slam down on a recipe card. And if that didn't do it, Chantal's face will. Gorl is looking extra rough. If you're going to burn through feeder (or grandma's) money to buy LUSH products then at least learn how to wash your face and apply moisturizer.


----------



## k0ndumba (Dec 2, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> zoom into her eyes. This cow is high as Fuck.



Everyone is waiting for the post-op infection but what I'm most excited for is Cuntal's future dance with opiate withdrawals, this fat bitch is going to chimp out the second she is cut off from them.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Dec 2, 2019)

Who the fuck is making sponsorship decisions at Hello Food?  This almost feels like a joke.  But it’s not.  Someone at this company thought marrying their brand with one of the most despised gluttons on YouTube was totally a good marketing ploy.  Maybe they can hit up Steven Assanti next.


----------



## letericajones (Dec 2, 2019)

This makes me speculate that during all the mukbangs Chantal had with Peetz, she was probably farting like crazy and hot boxing the car. She just edited it out because she wasn’t as unhinged as she is now.

And this whole time, weird ‘ol Peetz has been happily smelling the farts and even encouraging her.


----------



## chantalisfat (Dec 2, 2019)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> Who the fuck is making sponsorship decisions at Hello Food?  This almost feels like a joke.  But it’s not.  Someone at this company thought marrying their brand with one of the most despised gluttons on YouTube was totally a good marketing ploy.  Maybe they can hit up Steven Assanti next.


They didn't sponsor her. She bought the food on sale. Everyone gets a referral code.



letericajones said:


> This makes me speculate that during all the mukbangs Chantal had with Peetz, she was probably farting like crazy and hot boxing the car. She just edited it out because she wasn’t as unhinged as she is now.
> 
> And this whole time, weird ‘ol Peetz has been happily smelling the farts and even encouraging her.
> View attachment 1033386


So this means she has already cooked and eaten the second batch of GoodFood food, yes? She posted this at 1:45ish am, meaning the messages were from just a little bit ago, and she is referring to an additional meal, not the one she already posted today. She's also referencing a comment from a few hours ago re: "erbs". Good god.


----------



## raritycunt (Dec 2, 2019)

letericajones said:


> This makes me speculate that during all the mukbangs Chantal had with Peetz, she was probably farting like crazy and hot boxing the car. She just edited it out because she wasn’t as unhinged as she is now.
> 
> And this whole time, weird ‘ol Peetz has been happily smelling the farts and even encouraging her.
> View attachment 1033386



The things she’s posts and does for any amount of attention or relevancy is truly amazing, I have no doubt about her being a gross piece of shit genuinely but she certainly plays on it to grab as much attention as she can’t.


----------



## Pineapple Fox (Dec 2, 2019)

I noticed Chantal had this disclaimer under her Alfredo and cheese stick video and will just assume she’s talking about feeders;




LifeByJen deleted all her videos recently but Chantal was in her comments whiteknighting her

People are bringing it up to her amidst devious fart related comments.
Nasty.
She also admits to binging on pizza, nice one Chantal 


E. She already deleted her previous community post about farting and then commented this, she’s off to the ER with Bibi

Will this be the end of our mookbong qween? Tune in next week, same fat-time, same fat-channel.


----------



## WizardOfErrz (Dec 2, 2019)

Just go to the ER. You don’t need to post about it first.





Edit: Sorry, I was late and rushed this one in before noticing it was posted already.


----------



## fuxetudeto (Dec 2, 2019)

Yes, finally something mildly interesting. 

Of course she had to write what happened in graphic and disgusting detail. A simple “I popped a stitch” apparently doesn’t work for her.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Dec 2, 2019)

Good grief.  So she's like tra-la-la-I-love-farting-in-front-of-people.  She gets busy thinking about farts.  She orders pizza in the middle of the night again, despite her enormous OMADs.  She has time to shit-talk and argue with randos on Jen's comment section, like the drama-stirring jackass she is.

And then, she freaking pops her staples, and she's leaking blood and fluids?

And she admits she hasn't been taking care of herself?

WTF have people been telling her all along?  

HAHAHA, Clotso!!  It has finally caught up with you.

What did we do to deserve this?  Xmas comes early to haydurs...


----------



## raritycunt (Dec 2, 2019)

WizardOfErrz said:


> Just go to the ER. You don’t need to post about it first.
> 
> View attachment 1033458
> 
> Edit: Sorry, I was late and rushed this one in before noticing it was posted already.



I saw rush of fluid and thought “if this is a diarrhoea story I’m going to lose it” but fatty just popped her stitches instead lmao


----------



## Meygen (Dec 2, 2019)

We all know as soon as she is discharged she'll be gorging herself on camera again. She should of layed down on the floor and let nature take its course - save the medical staff from wasting their time.


----------



## Baby Peetz (Dec 2, 2019)

I was thinking this could happen. She has been stuffing herself since the surgery which would stretch her stomach and weaken her staples or even the stitches inside of her. Couldn't have happened to a more deserving person.


----------



## Spl00gies (Dec 2, 2019)

lol she actually popped?


----------



## downloads (Dec 2, 2019)

There’s a pretty substantial snowstorm happening right now in her part of Ontario, lots of wrecks, the ER will be packed, and they are asking people to stay off the roads. Makes sense that this is when she would manage to need to suck up hospital resources.


----------



## solidus (Dec 2, 2019)

Who would have thought that excess pressure on the staples would cause the incision to fail?? It has nothing to do with her weight and eating though... healthy at every size!!


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Dec 2, 2019)

I'm going to become rich and famous making Kevlar reinforcement patches for staples on the world's growing army of morbidly obese people.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Dec 2, 2019)

Our OMAD queen's journey to weightloss foiled again! So has she not been bathing or what.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Dec 2, 2019)

solidus said:


> Who would have thought that excess pressure on the staples would cause the incision to fail?? It has nothing to do with her weight and eating though... healthy at every size!!


i'm 99% sure she will blame that cooking kit because it made her move to make a meal.


----------



## raritycunt (Dec 2, 2019)

So fatty ate herself to the point that she undid hours of medical work and now she’s running back to the hospital for more medical work? I’ve never seen such an underserving cunt.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Dec 2, 2019)

WizardOfErrz said:


> Just go to the ER. You don’t need to post about it first.
> 
> View attachment 1033458
> 
> Edit: Sorry, I was late and rushed this one in before noticing it was posted already.


Bye-bye OMAD, you're gone before you even started.
Chantal is more the OMAH (one meal an hour) kinda girl. After all, since the surgery she's been ravenous.

Interesting how she has zero responsibilities, but can't properly take care of herself. Instead, she's been focusing on how fast she can stuff food into her maw.
Hats off to medical science though -they successfully operated on a land whale who continues to pack on the pounds & hasn't given herself an infection from being a complete slob.

This is just a tiny bump in the road. Nothing stops Chantal from food.
Onward Chantal, onward to 500 pounds!


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Dec 2, 2019)

No need to go out in the snow, Chantal.  Just give Bibi a tube of Krazy Glue and put him to work.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Dec 2, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> No need to go out in the snow, Chantal.  Just give Bibi a tube of Krazy Glue and put him to work.



CEASE AND DESIST. The use of cyanoacrylate adhesives in this application infringes on Schuchardt Industries' intellectual property.


----------



## fatfuck (Dec 2, 2019)

That's her version of intuitive eaiting. Eat until you burst, literally.

I bet she'll tell them exercise was the cause of it.


----------



## Who Now (Dec 2, 2019)

Somehow I don't believe she "heard" a rush of fluid coming out. If so, she must have been bleeding internally for a long time. I thought from the beginning she isn't supposed to be sitting up all the time especially with her gigantic stomach. What an idiot


----------



## PatTraverse (Dec 2, 2019)

I knew that those stitches were not healing anytime soon since Chantal is doing the opposite of what is recommended after surgery which are to start moving as soon and as often as possible. She instead decided to use the surgery as an excuse to become even more sedentary since she is not even bothering to get into her clown car for her meals.

I know i am being  but, i could see sepsis possibly coming into play as she cannot clean herself properly due to a combination of laziness and being too fat to reach.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Dec 2, 2019)

lol this is why Chinny should never have been operated on. I'm sure she hasn't been taking any medication they gave her, she's obviously been neglecting her hygiene and probably her wound care, and she's been eating like a sow. She isn't capable of providing herself with aftercare.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Dec 2, 2019)

It's probably a seroma. No biggie, it's common enough. They won't keep her for that unless it has developed into an abscess. Which seems unlikely because she is in too good of spirits. If she had fever or chills, she'd tell us all about it in between eating and farting. She admits to not taking care of herself. No shit, Sherlock. She looks like Shrek's less attractive sister who hasn't bathed in a month.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## SodaLove (Dec 2, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> View attachment 1033519


Coming up next: Arby’s Mukbang in bed


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Dec 2, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Good grief.  So she's like tra-la-la-I-love-farting-in-front-of-people.


I share a class in college with a chubby girl (think that fat blonde from archer but with green hair) that is exactly like this.
She thinks shes quirky and funny for making gross jokes about herself, it's not, its digusting and obnoxious.
Why do fat women constantly do this?
No one wants to hear about fart jokes, jokes about your pussy or other gross things.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Dec 2, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> View attachment 1033519


Well, will you look at that -Chantal just got permission to eat in bed. You know in her diseased mind she's saying to herself 'the doctor prescribed this! I need to get my strength back'
I bet it won't stop her from shuffling to the door when her food deliveries come knocking.
Go ahead Chantal, eat up.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 2, 2019)

To be honest, lying in bed until her wounds start to heal is probably the best thing she could do, seeing as every time she moves the massive weight of her belly exerts pressure on the wound. It’s not like a week of bed rest is gonna change much in her lifestyle.


----------



## letericajones (Dec 2, 2019)

She loves the ER. Whether it’s a case of the shits from eating too much cheese or leaking like a pricked water balloon, she’s always off to the ER with Bibi.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Dec 2, 2019)

letericajones said:


> She loves the ER. Whether it’s a case of the shits from eating too much cheese or leaking like a pricked water balloon, she’s always off to the ER with Bibi.


It's the closest thing to date night. She probably made him stop for fast food on the ride back.


----------



## 4Macie (Dec 2, 2019)

She “heard a rush of liquid” but no stitches came undone?? I call BS.

I think she just noticed some bleed through on her shirt or maybe just noticed the wound  was bleeding and freaked for attention.

shes not going to hear liquid rushing to the floor unless staples came out. And what in the world. “There was a cavity that was collecting this liquid and it just came out. It’s not infectious though!”

like that just doesn’t seem right. I don’t doubt that after surgery liquid can buildup. But this story just doesn’t line up to me.


----------



## RRVee (Dec 2, 2019)

I like that she’s on antibiotics “just in case”. I imagine a doctor taking in her greasy hair and the food scraps that doubtless are trapped in her talons and said “how about some amoxicillin?”


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Dec 2, 2019)

RRVee said:


> I like that she’s on antibiotics “just in case”. I imagine a doctor taking in her greasy hair and the food scraps that doubtless are trapped in her talons and said “how about some amoxicillin?”



"Why oh why do we have drug-resistant bacteria? If only there was something simple we're doing wrong that we could learn to stop doing to head off this terrible crisis where we'll go back to dying of a small cut like we did in before antibiotics were discovered unless something changes soon!"

"What's that? A morbidly obese woman burst her stitches? Better give them prophylactic antibiotics!"


----------



## Horrors of the Deep (Dec 2, 2019)

This made me remember one of the real but very horrible stories about a woman, who had an improperly done surgery which caused a wound to not heal. In the news report this woman stuck her hand up to the wrist INSIDE the wound, complaining that she has developed a "pocket". That was some serious body horror (no idea who thought it was a good idea to show something like that in news). Medfags, is there a chance that Chantal will get an extra flesh pocket to keep the snacks in while she's on the road? Incidentally, if I recall correctly, the woman in that report was also morbidly obese.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Dec 2, 2019)

It is totally not her _weight_ that is the culprit.  Cooking for herself is what did it.  Just because she is 400 pounds, it doesn't mean there is extra pressure on the incision, especially when she bends over (which I don't think she can do...)

It is _scary_ that 100+ people think her weight is complicating her recovery.  _Scary_, she says...

The fact than an infection has almost started doesn't worry her at all, though...


----------



## Whatthefuck (Dec 2, 2019)

Don't they generally prescribe antibiotics pre-emptively after a major surgery? That's been my experience, but maybe it's different there. 

Look, we all knew this was going to happen and will continue to happen. She will develop an infection or pop her staples eventually. This is Chantal, this is inevitable. I'm only disappointed she wasn't actually bleeding out.


----------



## Lilac_loud (Dec 2, 2019)

Who Now said:


> Somehow I don't believe she "heard" a rush of fluid coming out. If so, she must have been bleeding internally for a long time. I thought from the beginning she isn't supposed to be sitting up all the time especially with her gigantic stomach. What an idiot


I’m sure push out those farts didn’t help either.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Dec 2, 2019)

TOLD YA



YourMommasBackstory said:


> i'm 99% sure she will blame that cooking kit because it made her move to make a meal.


----------



## Beluga (Dec 2, 2019)

Aaaaaand the comments are off


----------



## A borscht-on (Dec 2, 2019)

She "heard a rush of liquid'?  Wouldn't you_ feel_ a rush of liquid?  This isn't like the toilet overflowing (actually, now that I mention it...that joke can write itself).  If you have an incision and blood / fluid are leaking out, you would not _hear_ the liquid, fer chrissakes.  This isn't like she's going into labour and her water is breaking.  If she heard liquid pouring to the ground from her wound, this would be serious business; it would mean her staples came undone.  But lo!  Miraculously, nothing was wrong!  How about that!

I believe this is Chantal just snorting around for attention like an anteater, since we know she is addicted to braying at her camera and believing that YouTube viewers are her friends.  Nobody cared much about her surgery since she was carrying on as usual--trashy talons, hair barrettes, wigwam eyebrows, 8,000 calorie meals--so she had to create some imaginary ER tale.  Bitch won't be "away for a bit."  

She'll be back...tonight.  With that breathless, innocent voice she adopts when she wants to appear relatable and demure, which is akin to attempting to empathize with a rabid yeti.


----------



## Beluga (Dec 2, 2019)

A borscht-on said:


> She "heard a rush of liquid'?  Wouldn't you_ feel_ a rush of liquid?  This isn't like the toilet overflowing (actually, now that I mention it...that joke can write itself).  If you have an incision and blood / fluid are leaking out, you would not _hear_ the liquid, fer chrissakes.  This isn't like she's going into labour and her water is breaking.  If she heard liquid pouring to the ground from her wound, this would be serious business; it would mean her staples came undone.  But lo!  Miraculously, nothing was wrong!  How about that!
> 
> I believe this is Chantal just snorting around for attention like an anteater, since we know she is addicted to braying at her camera and believing that YouTube viewers are her friends.  Nobody cared much about her surgery since she was carrying on as usual--trashy talons, hair barrettes, wigwam eyebrows, 8,000 calorie meals--so she had to create some imaginary ER tale.  Bitch won't be "away for a bit."
> 
> She'll be back...tonight.  With that breathless, innocent voice she adopts when she wants to appear relatable and demure, which is akin to attempting to empathize with a rabid yeti.


I would assume she's so fat that she's lost feeling in portions of her skin? Am I making this up? I think I read somewhere here that the more you stretch your skin, the more it loses nerve endings and stuff. That would explain her hearing rather than feeling the liquid. But, yeah, she'll be back soon enough, stuffing her face with disgusting food.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Dec 2, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> To be honest, lying in bed until her wounds start to heal is probably the best thing she could do, seeing as every time she moves the massive weight of her belly exerts pressure on the wound. It’s not like a week of bed rest is gonna change much in her lifestyle.


Oh, I agree -but my point was more her using that excuse when people call her a fat pig. THE DOCTOR TOLD ME I NEED BED REST & WE ALL HAVE TO EAT! 

Also agree, Chantal never believes her massive weight is the cause of anything. And she never correlates the huge amounts of food she eats to her weight. It's as if she just woke up one day the size of a whale & she has no idea why.

Do doctors normally advise bed rest for a 400+ pound PE patient who is eating herself to death? Maybe so.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 2, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Oh, I agree -but my point was more her using that excuse when people call her a fat pig. THE DOCTOR TOLD ME I NEED BED REST & WE ALL HAVE TO EAT!
> 
> Also agree, Chantal never believes her massive weight is the cause of anything. And she never correlates the huge amounts of food she eats to her weight. It's as if she just woke up one day the size of a whale & she has no idea why.
> 
> Do doctors normally advise bed rest for a 400+ pound PE patient who is eating herself to death? Maybe so.



They pretty much have to choose between recommending bed rest which can potentially lead to a blood clot or recommending being active and risk her tearing her wound open, getting an infection, and dying from sepsis.


----------



## SodaLove (Dec 2, 2019)

RIP Munchmas 2019. Only lived for one day.


----------



## Beluga (Dec 2, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> RIP Munchmas 2019. Only lived for one day.


Uhm, excuse you, Youtube is Chantal's job and she takes it very seriously. She even has a journal where she schedules content. How dare you question her work ethic in the face of adversity?

She'll be back in no time eating shit from her bed if she has to. I give her 3 days and I'm being generous.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Dec 2, 2019)

Beluga said:


> Uhm, excuse you, Youtube is Chantal's job and she takes it very seriously. She even has a journal where she schedules content. How dare you question her work ethic in the face of adversity?
> 
> She'll be back in no time eating shit from her bed if she has to. I give her 3 days and I'm being generous.


The GoodFood box comes with three meals. I am looking forward to the next two mukbangs of them, she wouldn't let them go to waste, would she?


----------



## Dutch Courage (Dec 2, 2019)

Beluga said:


> Aaaaaand the comments are off
> 
> View attachment 1033647



Glad to know she is not too ill to neglect her pressing duties.  She can commence chimping out all she wants; nothing she can say will make her look any less of an idiot.

Even if this was a minor incident, I am always happy to see reality slap her in her face.  None of the slaps have registered one iota on her yet, but the day will come when one finally does.  That's not even optimistic; it is as sure as the sun rises in the morning.


----------



## Montage (Dec 2, 2019)

And she’s still not dead.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Dec 2, 2019)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> The GoodFood box comes with three meals. I am looking forward to the next two mukbangs of them, she wouldn't let them go to waste, would she?



From the other recipe cards one is an Asian chicken over basmati rice and the other meatloaf and potatoes.


----------



## simulated goat (Dec 2, 2019)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> Who the fuck is making sponsorship decisions at Hello Food?  This almost feels like a joke.  But it’s not.  Someone at this company thought marrying their brand with one of the most despised gluttons on YouTube was totally a good marketing ploy.  Maybe they can hit up Steven Assanti next.


It's the 'in' thing that all the flashy kids learn in their bizness texts these days. Then they get hired IRL to manage social media accounts for (ahem) 'boomers'. Give it another few years and there will be a few caveats and instructive examples of what not to do and researching your online reps, but right now some SM intern is gonna ship this swag  product out to anyone with a pulse and a you tube: It's internet marketing guise!


----------



## Dutch Courage (Dec 2, 2019)

So Clotso shuts off her own comment section, but then waddles over to Jen's and completely commandeers it with off topic fighting.  Can you believe this leaking bag of shit?  Look at how seriously she is taking this newest health scare.  And I thought she and Jen were feuding?  At no point does Jen acknowledge Clotso's presence.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Dec 2, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> So Clotso shuts off her own comment section, but then waddles over to Jen's and completely commandeers it with off topic fighting.  Can you believe this leaking bag of shit?  Look at how seriously she is taking this newest health scare.  And I thought she and Jen were feuding?  At no point does Jen acknowledge Clotso's presence.
> View attachment 1033699



God, I swear she is getting dumber, if that is even possible. "My hands were not gushing fluid. It was my abdomen. I can still type!"

That's not what people are saying you stupid twat. The point is if any part of you is "gushing fluid" why do you immediately run to the internet to let random people know about it? This is NOT normal behaviour. No one does that. They freak out and go to the hospital. Your youtube audience would be the last thing on your mind.

Also, why is she trying to kiss Jen's ass? I really don't understand the motive there. I know she likes to stir up drama, but this seems exceptionally weird to me.


----------



## weaselhat (Dec 2, 2019)

It was probably just oozing fluid because it is infected. Nasty bitch hasn’t bathed since she got out of the hospital. I would love to know if they collected a culture on her incision and what it grew.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Dec 2, 2019)

simulated goat said:


> It's the 'in' thing that all the flashy kids learn in their bizness texts these days. Then they get hired IRL to manage social media accounts for (ahem) 'boomers'. Give it another few years and there will be a few caveats and instructive examples of what not to do and researching your online reps, but right now some SM intern is gonna ship this swag  product out to anyone with a pulse and a you tube: It's internet marketing guise!





chantalisfat said:


> They didn't sponsor her. She bought the food on sale. Everyone gets a referral code.


Incoming spergfest: As @chantalisfat said, *she was not sponsored*. So, let's not get out the pitchforks, otherwise the lurking w.eens might get too excited. I'm sure Chantal would love to be sponsored because it would make her feel important, and it would mean free food; but a referral link is not a sponsorship. She didn't receive any products, services, and/or payment for promoting the company. And while we're on the topic of paid promotions, I want to note that affiliate links are also different. An affiliate link would give her compensation in the form of money that would be provided from a certain percentage of the sales. A big difference between affiliates and referrals is that when promoting referral links you have to be a customer. We've all seen YouTubers provide affiliate links for products we know they've never used nor care about, but since it's an affiliate it doesn't matter to them because they're going to make money. But if it's a referral then they are a customer. I'm guessing the most that Chantal would get from her referral (assuming that it's actually used by her viewers) is a discount. Maybe a gift card, but nothing major. Referrals will most often suggest that you, "Share with your friends and family!" and not, "Share this with your YouTube audience made up of mostly haydurs!" She may as well be sharing a referral link from Neopets because how many people are going to sign up for that service, let alone click the link?

My guess is that Chantal is hoping that her audience doesn't know the difference between sponsorships, affiliates, and referrals. Hell, she may not even know and is hoping that Goodfood Market senpai will notice her and offer a sponsorship. That's not how it works. But Chinny probably just wants to look important enough to receive free items. Go back to filling out forms for skinny tea, Chantal. Oh, one more thing, the edible skincare products video was a sponsorship. It may not have been a _paid_ sponsorship (Chantal made sure to slap that info on the screen), but she was given full size products to review, and shared a specific amount of information as well as links. The Naked Coconut Company sponsored Chantal, and the w.eens let them know how they felt about that. So, good luck ever getting sponsored again, Clotso.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Dec 2, 2019)

I will take "Chinny pissed herself due to the massive amount of weight on her bladder and just thought it was her incision" for 1000 Alex.

Hopefully she is winding up for a chimpout.


----------



## SodaLove (Dec 2, 2019)

If she’s so bored why did she disable comments on her latest video. She could be fighting everyone in her own comments section instead of Jen’s. Chantal, you’re a weak ass bitch who can’t ever handle the heat.


----------



## simulated goat (Dec 2, 2019)

BhertMern said:


> Incoming spergfest: As @chantalisfat said, *she was not sponsored*. So, let's not get out the pitchforks, otherwise the lurking w.eens might get too excited. I'm sure Chantal would love to be sponsored because it would make her feel important, and it would mean free food; but a referral link is not a sponsorship. She didn't receive any products, services, and/or payment for promoting the company. And while we're on the topic of paid promotions, I want to note that affiliate links are also different. An affiliate link would give her compensation in the form of money that would be provided from a certain percentage of the sales. A big difference between affiliates and referrals is that when promoting referral links you have to be a customer. We've all seen YouTubers provide affiliate links for products we know they've never used nor care about, but since it's an affiliate it doesn't matter to them because they're going to make money. But if it's a referral then they are a customer. I'm guessing the most that Chantal would get from her referral (assuming that it's actually used by her viewers) is a discount. Maybe a gift card, but nothing major. Referrals will most often suggest that you, "Share with your friends and family!" and not, "Share this with your YouTube audience made up of mostly haydurs!" She may as well be sharing a referral link from Neopets because how many people are going to sign up for that service, let alone click the link?
> 
> My guess is that Chantal is hoping that her audience doesn't know the difference between sponsorships, affiliates, and referrals. Hell, she may not even know and is hoping that Goodfood Market senpai will notice her and offer a sponsorship. That's not how it works. But Chinny probably just wants to look important enough to receive free items. Go back to filling out forms for skinny tea, Chantal. Oh, one more thing, the edible skincare products video was a sponsorship. It may not have been a _paid_ sponsorship (Chantal made sure to slap that info on the screen), but she was given full size products to review, and shared a specific amount of information as well as links. The Naked Coconut Company sponsored Chantal, and the w.eens let them know how they felt about that. So, good luck ever getting sponsored again, Clotso.


Yeah, I realized Chimpy didn't get that box for free after reading further, but the point still kinda stands because in the current climate new businesses are encouraged to promote by doing that sort of thing. Someday someone is gonna realize that throwing freebies at fatties (like AL or Chimps) or predators (onision) etc is not good for business and hopefully do more research before doing so . Just because someone has a SM or YT following does not make them a good 'influencer' but right now that's often all that's being considered.


----------



## Meygen (Dec 2, 2019)

No doubt she will blame the incident on exerting herself by cooking a meal which will be a perfect excuse for her to ONLY have deep fried takeout food while she's recovering. 
Dont expect her to be busting a gut again through tryna be healthy, ay guys


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Dec 2, 2019)

Drygorl said:


> No doubt she will blame the incident on exerting herself by cooking a meal which will be a perfect excuse for her to ONLY have deep fried takeout food while she's recovering.
> Dont expect her to be busting a gut again through tryna be healthy, ay guys



She already blamed it on that.


----------



## Meygen (Dec 2, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> She already blamed it on that.


 amazing


----------



## SodaLove (Dec 2, 2019)

Flobby Bobby is really triggered


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Dec 2, 2019)

Doodie Booty is Triggered Part Two


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Dec 2, 2019)

Or you can teach your kids to maintain their health and bodies, and to focus on not gaining their self worth from something as fleeting and fickle as their physical appearance, and other peoples opinions on it.


----------



## SodaLove (Dec 2, 2019)

Dude, why is she so obsessed with other people’s kids lmao


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Dec 2, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> Dude, why is she so obsessed with other people’s kids lmao


Because she's a 400 pound mass of mommy issues, and projects that onto women with children.


----------



## SodaLove (Dec 2, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Because she's a 400 pound mass of mommy issues, and projects that onto women with children.


at least she'll never have any of her own


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Dec 2, 2019)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> View attachment 1033922
> Doodie Booty is Triggered Part Two



Except you created a deformed, grotesque body by your own choosing through laziness and gluttony, Chantal. That is nothing to be proud of or love about yourself. And you are paying the consequences now with a multitude of health problems.

Maybe we shouldn't tell children they are "beautiful no matter what" like in your little fantasy world or we end up with people like you.  The extreme delusion and stupidity with these kind of posts is baffling.

Kids don't learn to be "bullies" (I'm so sick of this word) from their parents. It's a human reaction (as a child) to something that is weird and different before they learn social graces.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Dec 2, 2019)

I thought it was a given that parents should teach their children that they shouldn't fart on camera while eating fast food for money but I don't know man, maybe that's asking for too much?


----------



## THOTto (Dec 2, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 1033904
> View attachment 1033905
> 
> Flobby Bobby is really triggered


Yeah? None of us ever claimed to be mature- except Chantal and god knows that’s a lie. Anyway she’s the one who looks like a giant toddler. Being an immature asshole>>>being a gross fatty fatty fuck face


----------



## BerriesArnold (Dec 2, 2019)

Judging by the new pages and screenshots, there's been another tantrum, huh? 

Should've just "SHH"-ed them, Chantal.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Dec 2, 2019)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> I thought it was a given that parents should teach their children that they shouldn't fart on camera while eating fast food for money but I don't know man, maybe that's asking for too much?



Haha. My parents never sat me down and taught me that. I think that knowledge just comes naturally with being a normal human. But we are talking about Chantal here. And she obviously missed that boat.


----------



## Nachtalb (Dec 2, 2019)

Ha this bitch really thinks she's above everyone else in terms of maturity.Just look at her feeding the trolls in other youtubers' comments sections because she can't take the heat in her own and replying like a butthurt 12 year old.Her lack of self-refelction is astounding too "Even if Jen disliked me,I'd still watch her videos!!" lol she even sometimes admits to hate-watching certain people but boohoo burn all the haydurs who do the same.She's so pathetic and spineless,it' sad and funny at the same time.

Chantal has a ridiculously obvious hate boner for moms,probably because they get the positive attention which she so desperately craves. Thank god she can't have any of her own.Hate to think how she'd raise them if she can't even take care of herself and barely her cats.

RE to a Kiwi's comment a few pages ago about her sister possibly having kids one day ,I really hope it happens soon or at least before Chinny croaks,the chimpout would be absolutely beautiful.Just imagine her "special needs" sister who is more beloved and far more successful in her life than Chinny has ever been (despite being younger) get all the attention . She'd seethe and probably quadruple in size and knock Hamber off her ogress-throne before her sister even goes into labour.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Dec 2, 2019)

Has Chantal ever elaborated on what these "special needs" are? I mean, she could say that about her, and for all we know, sis just needed accommodations for dyslexia or ADHD as a child.


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Dec 2, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> Has Chantal ever elaborated on what these "special needs" are? I mean, she could say that about her, and for all we know, sis just needed accommodations for dyslexia or ADHD as a child.


Probably all the attention that she didn't receive, as a child, from her mother.


----------



## krazy orange cat (Dec 2, 2019)

Aaaan she already deleted the community posts about the ER.

The internet never forgets, Chantal, so why not just own the shit you post?


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Dec 2, 2019)

krazy orange cat said:


> Aaaan she already deleted the community posts about the ER.
> 
> The internet never forgets, Chantal, so why not just own the shit you post?


We know Chantal censors her comments so it's possible that she had to censor so much hate that she just rage quit the posts.


----------



## SodaLove (Dec 2, 2019)

Place your bets on how long this channel will last






						YouTube
					

Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Pargon (Dec 2, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 1033904
> View attachment 1033905
> 
> Flobby Bobby is really triggered


"We're going to disconnect from the internet by binging television shows on the internet."

These people would sudoku if their service was out for more than a day. They have nothing without an internet connection. Bring on the EMP, I'm ready to kill and eat some fatties in a post apocalyptic wasteland.


----------



## Chihiro (Dec 2, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 1034064
> 
> Place your bets on how long this channel will last
> 
> ...


Get ready for "ASMR- Jaw Clicking and Silent but Deadly Foodie Tooties"


----------



## SodaLove (Dec 2, 2019)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> This will never get old
> View attachment 1034068



We have a Chantal version of this meme, sir



JadeyL said:


> View attachment 1010420


----------



## letericajones (Dec 2, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 1033904
> View attachment 1033905
> 
> Flobby Bobby is really triggered


What is her deal with LifeByJen’s comment section today? I’ve seen her root around Jen’s comments a few times since calling her out for supporting Charlie Gold- but she’s especially aggressive today. 

Jen has pretty much ignored and iced her out despite the white knighting by Chantal. It’s pretty pathetic that Chantal has broken every bridge to the point where she’s obnoxiously trying to reinsert herself into the life of a wheelchair-bound, obese missing tooth West Virginian woman. 

Chantal... this is just embarrassing. Leave Jen’s comment section alone and go to your business meeting with Peetz about when you are going to showcase your sharts and farts.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 2, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> Dude, why is she so obsessed with other people’s kids lmao



Because, like all narcissists, she resents being told that she can’t have something others have. It’s not so much that she wants kids—she’d be a terrible mother—, but she can’t stand the idea of not being able to have them while others are able to. It’s a crack in her delusion of a perfect self, a painful thorn in her overinflated ego.


----------



## Ellana (Dec 2, 2019)

Sort by newest first gives you:


----------



## AbraCadaver (Dec 2, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 1034064
> 
> Place your bets on how long this channel will last
> 
> ...


Four days

which I know seems generous


----------



## Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop (Dec 2, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> - she resents being told that she can’t have something others have. It’s not so much that she wants kids—she’d be a terrible mother—, but she can’t stand the idea of not being able to have them while others are able to.


Also, all that precious attention she misses out on.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Dec 2, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 1034064
> 
> Place your bets on how long this channel will last
> 
> ...



Wow. This sounds boring as fuck. "Women's health and plus-sized fashion?" No thanks Chantal. Everyone is only interested in you for the shit show. I thought you finally figured that out.

I mean, we all know this will never last, if it ever even starts. But it's always amusing to see how delusional she really is.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Dec 2, 2019)

She's done this before. No one ever subs to her second channel, and she dumps it after the new videos get only get like 2k views.


----------



## SodaLove (Dec 2, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> "Women's health and plus-sized fashion?"


Chantal has neither good health or good fashion sense lmao


----------



## Strine (Dec 2, 2019)

The day this obese tard stops posting about how being held accountable for her own promises = being bullied is the day she'll stop being a lolcow.

Sidebar: what is with this bitch and making new channels? I guess it's part of her reinvention euphoria. "Unapologetic fat girl" is accidentally the most accurate she's ever been about herself, though: I've never known her to apologise for her shitty behaviour. Of course the new one is also heavy on "beauty"; she's going to keep calling herself beautiful even if nobody else will. 

Let's get this ironed out: people might say you can never be beautiful because you're ugly on the inside, but in Chantal's case that's not true. _She_ can never be beautiful because she's also ugly on the outside. She looks like Artie Lange tried to do drag as Elvira, with a fire-damaged wig, and then died of anaphylactic shock because of jellyfish stings to the face, and that's _with _makeup. Going to Chantal for advice about beauty makes about as much sense as going to her for advice about living with anorexia.


----------



## chantalisfat (Dec 2, 2019)

I can't wait to see how little subs she gets. I can't believe we're back to the Second Channel Debacle again. Oh wait - yes I can.

Anyone who hasn't been around for years should wander back to Decembers and Januaries past. It's the same shit year after year. Musings and promises about how her life is going to change, her channels will change, she'll get better equipment, she'll list resolutions, she'll illustrate them with pyramids, etc. She's already brought up her yearly goal of a vacation that never comes at the end of the year. Neglected to brag about how she'll be bikini-ready by then, but I'm sure it's coming.


----------



## Strine (Dec 2, 2019)

chantalisfat said:


> I can't wait to see how little subs she gets. I can't believe we're back to the Second Channel Debacle again. Oh wait - yes I can.
> 
> Anyone who hasn't been around for years should wander back to Decembers and Januaries past. It's the same shit year after year. Musings and promises about how her life is going to change, her channels will change, she'll get better equipment, she'll list resolutions, she'll illustrate them with pyramids, etc. She's already brought up her yearly goal of a vacation that never comes at the end of the year. Neglected to brag about how she'll be bikini-ready by then, but I'm sure it's coming.


2019 New Years' fake reinvention episode gave us the EAITING pyramid. 2020 has its work cut out for it.


----------



## BerriesArnold (Dec 2, 2019)

JadeyL said:


>


I'm guessing that one comment on Jen's page about how Michael, Charlie and Zach have all surpassed her in subs struck a nerve. Must be particularly wounding to know that all of the hater channels who came into the game later than you have all surpassed you, especially whilst parodying your content.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Dec 2, 2019)

Does anyone else notice how angry Yaba (YouTube Underground ) seems when she covers Chantal lately ? She used to keep it fun and light. Since she got called fat by her buddy Ms Fvcking Wonderful she acts legit ragey in regards to Chinny. I know Clotso is annoying but she’s so busy PL’ing now and proving how she’s so much better than Chantal that her channel isn’t funny anymore. Im running out of haydurs to watch.   They all get too personally involved with reporting on LOL cows. ( that or personal demons ) Also anyone have ideas why Chantal is all up in LifebyJens ass ? She just cannot leave her alone.  Does Jen have more subs and views ?  She was already asked to stop by Jen and she keeps fighting with Jens audience who seem to hate her.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2019)

letericajones said:


> What is her deal with LifeByJen’s comment section today? I’ve seen her root around Jen’s comments a few times since calling her out for supporting Charlie Gold- but she’s especially aggressive today.
> 
> Jen has pretty much ignored and iced her out despite the white knighting by Chantal. It’s pretty pathetic that Chantal has broken every bridge to the point where she’s obnoxiously trying to reinsert herself into the life of a wheelchair-bound, obese missing tooth West Virginian woman.
> 
> Chantal... this is just embarrassing. Leave Jen’s comment section alone and go to your business meeting with Peetz about when you are going to showcase your sharts and farts.



It's definitely pathetic. Jen doesn't seem like the smartest person, but she hopefully has enough sense to see that Cuntal isn't commenting because she actually cares. She's bored and wants attention but is too lazy/busy leaking fluids to do anything on her own channel. She knows she just can hop on Jen's (or Amy or whatever D-list fatty du jour that happens to be involved in some sort of drama) comment section to lecture about how mistreated she is, poorly masked as an oh so caring and sincere gesture of support to her good friend Jen. Best of all, she knows the spergs in the comment section will immediately attack, giving her mounds and mounds of sweet attention. 

And who cares if it's negative attention? That's even better, because then she gets to make a bunch of comments and community posts about how everyone is so mean and immature except her (while hurling cringy third grade insults back at the hayders at the same time.)


----------



## Situation Type Deal Gorl (Dec 2, 2019)

Isn't part of Yaba's issue Chantal's creepy talk about her kids, because she so very concerned Yaba spends time on YT making react vids (or something)? I'd be kind of pissed too, if some rando wanker who wants to fly like a monkey at that fat bitch's command took it in their head to send terrible DMs or (hopefully not) pay a visit in person to the "bully who doesn't take care of their kids".


----------



## Dutch Courage (Dec 2, 2019)

Dogs seem fairly united in their extreme dislike for Foodie.  And how often do dogs unite over anything?  Here's another...


----------



## Jack Awful (Dec 2, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Chantal is catching up on all the old Mukbang trends for the past year.. perhaps inspired with the king crab from Veronica Wang, and the whole 'one chip' challenge. View attachment 1031270


I looked it up.

These mother fuckers are selling single tortilla chips for $20 that are designed to be so spicy that they physically hurt people.

It's evil and I'm impressed.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Dec 2, 2019)

Situation Type Deal Gorl said:


> Isn't part of Yaba's issue Chantal's creepy talk about her kids, because she so very concerned Yaba spends time on YT making react vids (or something)? I'd be kind of pissed too, if some rando wanker who wants to fly like a monkey at that fat bitch's command took it in their head to send terrible DMs or (hopefully not) pay a visit in person to the "bully who doesn't take care of their kids".


I forgot about the personal attacks on  Yaba’s mothering skills. But yeah she seems to be really sick of Chantal and that’s a good reason.


----------



## Twinkie (Dec 2, 2019)

Chantal has talked about yaba's kids more than once and then chimped when people attacked her for doing it.

I don't even like yaba really, but I think her chantal coverage is decent. I especially like the one on Chantal's dumpster diving



Spoiler










(the part about "bullying" is supposed to be a joke but I forget the context, I can't remember the drama because too much has happened since the surgery and all that. I forgot who white castle is)


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Dec 3, 2019)

She is on watch on the comments section, as usual. Todds comment is deleted, and 2 others as well.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Dec 3, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> Also anyone have ideas why Chantal is all up in LifebyJens ass ?



I think it's just another example of Chantal taking it upon herself to follow her natural shit-stirring ways while also hiding it (for the most part) from what few supporters she has so she can pretend to be "above the drama". She knows that Jen's audience hates her and that they will reply with venom to anything Chantal comments, even if it is positive. Basically to lay down some bait and cry foul in front of Jen to make a point.  She is envious of how supportive of an audience Jen has.


----------



## krazy orange cat (Dec 3, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> She is on watch on the comments section, as usual. Todds comment is deleted, and 2 others as well.
> 
> View attachment 1034474


Nope, the comments are all still there, but for some reason you have to sort by newest comments to see them all.


Edited because it's late and I cannot English.


----------



## chantalisfat (Dec 3, 2019)

It's been like 24 hours and this fat ass still hasn't bothered to upload the pizza binge from last night? I thought this was your job, Clotso.

ETA: Anyone notice how Chantal mentioned people posting in Facebook groups in her bullshit comments on Jen's channel? I don't believe that's common knowledge. Either she follows the FA thread here where Jen is discussed or is part of the anti-Amber FB groups herself. Neither would surprise me. She delights in gossip and drama - especially about other super morbidly obese YouTubers. She would 1000% be a hayder channel if she wasn't the size of three people.


----------



## raritycunt (Dec 3, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Chantal has talked about yaba's kids more than once and then chimped when people attacked her for doing it.
> 
> I don't even like yaba really, but I think her chantal coverage is decent. I especially like the one on Chantal's dumpster diving
> 
> ...



The thing with Yaba is she has little to no sympathy with people like Chantal who ate themselves to immobility and health issues, she doesn’t pretend to care and be sincere like Charlie, she’s not overly loud and annoying like Zachary and she doesn’t sperge with useless medical junk to seem informed like Michael. I like that she is such a bitch because it winds Chantal up to the point of some entertaining rants, that said Yaba certainly seems easy to piss off these days.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Dec 3, 2019)

Chantal finally went back and deleted all her posts on Jen's page.  Like the moron she is, she waited for too long; there have already been reaction videos about them, saving them for the rest of eternity.  But like the coward she is, she has to pretend they never happened, just as she'll pretend the gushing wound never happened.


----------



## Pizza Steve (Dec 3, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Chantal finally went back and deleted all her posts on Jen's page.  Like the moron she is, she waited for too long; there have already been reaction videos about them, saving them for the rest of eternity.  But like the coward she is, she has to pretend they never happened, just as she'll pretend the gushing wound never happened.



who did some reaction videos on them?


----------



## Dutch Courage (Dec 3, 2019)

Pizza Steve said:


> who did some reaction videos on them?



Yaba/You Tube Underground


----------



## weaselhat (Dec 3, 2019)

Pizza Steve said:


> who did some reaction videos on them?


Cupcake vegan  did one as well.


----------



## Twinkie (Dec 3, 2019)

Thinking about it, it's pretty weird that Chantal is still trying to kiss ass on Jen's page, ever _after _claiming that it was Jen's bf's abuse of copyright strikes that made Chantal realize how wrong she was to to false strike people.


----------



## raritycunt (Dec 3, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Thinking about it, it's pretty weird that Chantal is still trying to kiss ass on Jen's page, ever _after _claiming that it was Jen's bf's abuse of copyright strikes that made Chantal realize how wrong she was to to false strike people.



You don’t still expect Chantal to make sense do you? She has more faces than a clock shop


----------



## Meygen (Dec 3, 2019)

Strine said:


> She looks like Artie Lange tried to do drag as Elvira


Lmao! A mash up of Artie Lange and Danny Devito in Elvira drag. She has Devitos stature


----------



## WizardOfErrz (Dec 3, 2019)

In terms of reaction channels, they’ve been getting more spergy lately, as has been pointed out with Yabba. Can’t stand any of them, but Biggest Mikey at first was at least entertaining, but now all he does is sperg about Chantal on community posts, despite the fact he hasn’t made a video ever since that stream with his girlfriend that showed everyone how overweight she was.

These reactions channels will outrage at the most fickle things they can in order to just have something to bitch about with Chantal. I can’t stand Chantal, but I also can’t stand the holier-than-thou shit they do constantly and the virtue signaling.

For example, reaction channels got out their pitchforks in unison and cried racism when Chantal did the dumb mocking voice of the woman in the psychiatric hospital and cried outrage for using the term lynch mob. Give her shit for it if you want, but don’t make it  into a Chantal style chimp-out that reaction channels do with most things now unfortunately. Toad has been the most entertaining lately with his bullshittery at least, even though the merch thing is cringe.

Quick note: In some comment section of a reaction channel a person had stated “So she’s making fun of Tourette’s now!” when it came to her doing the “SShhh” thing. No, she’s not making fun of Tourette’s; she’s just being an idiot and thinking that purposely doing that creepy tic is somehow owning people pointing it out. Those people are just as big of morons as Chantal.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Dec 3, 2019)

WizardOfErrz said:


>


Oof, thats distasteful.
I mean, one thing to poke a cow with something triggering to them, laugh at teir stupidity and have a sharky conversations with them, other is to do shit like this. I don't want to say that it's bullying or something like that, i just find it very amateur and tasteless, you can troll and make fun better and more elegant. Mikey won't make such a collage about his fat cow, tho.


----------



## SodaLove (Dec 3, 2019)

Maybe if you dieted for more than 24 hours they would work?


----------



## clusterfuckk (Dec 3, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Chantal has talked about yaba's kids more than once and then chimped when people attacked her for doing it.
> 
> I don't even like yaba really, but I think her chantal coverage is decent. I especially like the one on Chantal's dumpster diving
> 
> ...


White Castle is Mrs. Fucking Wonderful I think. Another trash bag from the depths of jew tube.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Dec 3, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 1034911
> View attachment 1034912
> 
> Maybe if you dieted for more than 24 hours they would work?


But wasn’t she just claiming she can and wants to lose weight while doing mukbangs ? Now no diets work and weight doesn’t matter ? The cycle gets ever shorter !! Oh lord the comments on her post about diets not working are exactly what she doesn’t want to here. Her own fan base is telling her she is wrong even though they struggle too ! Some even bragging how they lost weight. She’s going to disable comments soon !!   Could she be about to give us a live stream or a chimpout tonight ?  We can only hope.


----------



## Nachtalb (Dec 3, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 1034911
> View attachment 1034912
> 
> Maybe if you dieted for more than 24 hours they would work?



Ah typical Chantal.
It's always everything else that's the problem,never her.

Just because YOU have been through 87 diets,doesn't mean everyone else has,Clotso.


----------



## thejackal (Dec 3, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> But wasn’t she just claiming she can and wants to lose weight while doing mukbangs ? Now no diets work and weight doesn’t matter ? The cycle gets ever shorter !!



Caught up on her latest vids and even for someone profoundly stupid and unserious like Chantal these latest vids post surgery are profoundly stupid and unserious.   Her seafood mukgang even included a jump cut for her fake "I said shhh".   She couldn't even be bothered to fake her embarrassing ass tic with one take.


----------



## Mr Foster (Dec 3, 2019)

thejackal said:


> Caught up on her latest vids and even for someone profoundly stupid and unserious like Chantal these latest vids post surgery are profoundly stupid and unserious.   Her seafood mukgang even included a jump cut for her fake "I said shhh".   She couldn't even be bothered to fake her embarrassing ass tic with one take.



Her faking the SHHH couldn't be more obvious.  I wonder if she is cutting out the real SHHHs because she cannot control them, and replacing them with her fake ones to gain some sort of  control?


----------



## Dutch Courage (Dec 3, 2019)

Mr Foster said:


> Her faking the SHHH couldn't be more obvious.  I wonder if she is cutting out the real SHHHs because she cannot control them, and replacing them with her fake ones to gain some sort of  control?




She probably is attempting to "reclaim" the tic in a way that some words are reclaimed, like "queer".  If you take the word and use it to refer to yourself, it no longer works as an insult.  So, she probably feels if she turns it into a joke, people won't be able to laugh at her and make fun of it anymore.  She can also now claim that it was _always_ a voluntary move, and never a tic.  She has turned it into one of her brilliantly cerebral catchphrases, like "Hi, guys, hi", "Beauty bite!", "let's get to, let's get to", and "beezin'"  Now we can add "shhh, I said shhh!" to this list of gems.

Of course, tics are not words, so she can't really reclaim it.  Anybody who has been creeped out by her involuntary twitching and glazed, unfocused eyes during a legit tic will never forget the experience.  And even if she has reclaimed it enough that new people will never get it, there are still plenty of other things to laugh at her about...  Short of suicide, there is no way she can "reclaim" them all.  And more lolcowy things appear every month.


----------



## welsho (Dec 3, 2019)

For feck's sake, Chantal. Overdoing the shhhh!!!! doesn't make you one of the cool kids in on the joke; you are, and will always be - the joke.

e: ninja'd by Dutch Courage; jinx you owe me a sytrofoam bowl of KFC gravy


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Dec 3, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 1034911
> View attachment 1034912
> 
> Maybe if you dieted for more than 24 hours they would work?


Diets. What a joke.
This, from a woman who claimed she fasted for 8 hours because she slept that long.
I'd bet she doesn't go 10 minutes without food in her mouth while awake.

The next time we see her, she'll be fatter.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Dec 3, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 1034911
> View attachment 1034912
> 
> Maybe if you dieted for more than 24 hours they would work?


This is my favourite talking point of FAs. “Studies show that 90% of diets fail and people just gain the weight right back!”

Well of COURSE THEY DO. Because most diets are just that...temporary fads or crash solutions with no lasting value. Most of that 90% is rubbish like one week cabbage soup fasts, heavily restricting calories to get quick weight loss, chugging sugar-filled Slimfast shakes or eating a pound of acai berries everyday or summat. It includes all the moron fad diets that are naturally doomed to fail because they’re unrealistic quick fixes.

However, obese people who decide to make a permanent _lifestyle change_...pledging to do regular exercise every week, limit their junk food and takeaway to treats and add more healthful veg, fruit and lean proteins to their diet..._do _see lasting weight loss. Because they understand like the rest of us that you can’t go on a crash diet for five weeks and then go right back to your normal terrible eating habits and expect the weight not to come back. You need to make a lifelong change in how you eat, make better choices and commit to moving around and being active on a regular basis.

“90% of lazy quick fixes and fad diets fail, therefore I can’t commit to making a lifelong effort of cleaning up my diet and exercising more” is just daft. It’s like saying earning money is impossible because 90% of people who gamble at casinos don’t make any money.


----------



## Swagstika (Dec 3, 2019)

AN/ALR56 said:


> I share a class in college with a chubby girl (think that fat blonde from archer but with green hair) that is exactly like this.
> She thinks shes quirky and funny for making gross jokes about herself, it's not, its digusting and obnoxious.
> Why do fat women constantly do this?
> No one wants to hear about fart jokes, jokes about your pussy or other gross things.


I've been wondering about this a lot. It seems to happen too often to be a coincidence, IMO. It's always the same type of girls. 
So my half-formed theory is that this kind of "humor"/behavior is the kind of humor they see on sitcoms where the "quirky" girl makes this kind of comment and is rewarded with a laugh track. It's part of "that quirky girl on the show"'s tropes. Since the "quirky" girls seems to spend an unhealthy amount of time watching this particular brand of sitcoms, they then copy the behavior from the "human interaction" they have the most.
But since TV (And especially sitcoms) are not real life, their "humor" is not rewarded with a laugh, but with weirded out silence. 
But yep, see it a lot. And it's always the same brand of "quirky girl" that does it. Same hair, same body, same clothes, same taste in TV, same opinions, same "squeeee!!"-reaction to unicorns or mermaids or whatever is the thing right now.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Dec 3, 2019)

AN/ALR56 said:


> I share a class in college with a chubby girl (think that fat blonde from archer but with green hair) that is exactly like this.



Watch it, missy.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Dec 3, 2019)

I h


Swagstika said:


> I've been wondering about this a lot. It seems to happen too often to be a coincidence, IMO. It's always the same type of girls.
> So my half-formed theory is that this kind of "humor"/behavior is the kind of humor they see on sitcoms where the "quirky" girl makes this kind of comment and is rewarded with a laugh track. It's part of "that quirky girl on the show"'s tropes. Since the "quirky" girls seems to spend an unhealthy amount of time watching this particular brand of sitcoms, they then copy the behavior from the "human interaction" they have the most.
> But since TV (And especially sitcoms) are not real life, their "humor" is not rewarded with a laugh, but with weirded out silence.
> But yep, see it a lot. And it's always the same brand of "quirky girl" that does it. Same hair, same body, same clothes, same taste in TV, same opinions, same "squeeee!!"-reaction to unicorns or mermaids or whatever is the thing right now.


I think you are on to something here. These girls wouldn't fit in with a popular crowd because they are not conventionally attractive, talented, athletic, etc. They need to be part of that society in some role, maybe? Being overweight and just a regular girl is boring, so they need a persona that will get attention. If they don't have beauty or grace, quirk is always an option. Some just can't do quirk right. Chantal is so horrid and psycho that her attempts to gain popularity by being an oddball just comes off all kinds of wrong.


----------



## chantalisfat (Dec 3, 2019)

Maybe it's another kind of unconscious shield? Just like their excess hundreds of pounds of fat "protects" them, perhaps being gross does too. If Chantal talks about shit and farts and sex with the homeless, she can imagine that everyone who says she's gross is talking about that subject matter rather than her appearance/behaviors/personality. She can tell herself that people aren't grossed out by *her* but rather the shit she talks about. 

You can see this when she says stuff like, "Everyone in the comments who is grossed out shouldn't watch my TMIs then!" But this behavior isn't confined to her TMIs - it's who she is as a person. In her head, though, she has convinced herself she only acts gross in these specific videos. In her head, these people are grossed out by the stories she tells, and not Chantal herself. I believe she eats the way she eats (fucking disgustingly) while telling gross stories because she can then convince herself that people are disgusted by the content alone.

New channel icon:


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Dec 3, 2019)

chantalisfat said:


> Maybe it's another kind of unconscious shield? Just like their excess hundreds of pounds of fat "protects" them, perhaps being gross does too. If Chantal talks about shit and farts and sex with the homeless, she can imagine that everyone who says she's gross is talking about that subject matter rather than her appearance/behaviors/personality. She can tell herself that people aren't grossed out by *her* but rather the shit she talks about.
> 
> You can see this when she says stuff like, "Everyone in the comments who is grossed out shouldn't watch my TMIs then!" But this behavior isn't confined to her TMIs - it's who she is as a person. In her head, though, she has convinced herself she only acts gross in these specific videos. In her head, these people are grossed out by the stories she tells, and not Chantal herself. I believe she eats the way she eats (fucking disgustingly) while telling gross stories because she can then convince herself that people are disgusted by the content alone.
> 
> ...


I would venture to guess all of it is an attempt to shield herself, but I think if a genie in a bottle showed up and told her she could be a thin, ladylike, pretty YouTuber like, say, Desi Perkins or Pewdiepie's wife Mariza, she'd jump at the chance and never speak of farts again.

That channel icon...looks like someone is going full-tilt mega mukbang on us.


----------



## BerriesArnold (Dec 3, 2019)

So the shite that we've been seeing these past few weeks isn't her at "full-tilt mega mukbang" yet? Damn.

I hope grandma's pension can cover it all.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Dec 3, 2019)

BerriesArnold said:


> So the shite that we've been seeing these past few weeks isn't her at "full-tilt mega mukbang" yet? Damn.
> 
> I hope grandma's pension can cover it all.


And I am soooo looking forward to documenting all of the insanity and following chimpout.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Dec 3, 2019)

*CHEESE STEAK AND CRISPY POTATOES MUKBANG*


----------



## RemoveKebab (Dec 3, 2019)

CHINARED said:


> Here she goes again.....


Philly Cheesesteak DIET soda. Got to watch those sugars gorl.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Dec 3, 2019)

I'd say Chinny's anxiety is at an all time high. She can't just go out and get what she wants on demand. Sure, there is Uber Eats etc.., but as she famously bitched, "70 minutes!? It's not fast food." When food isn't available she moves on to her second drug of choice- attention. She achieves this usually with some verkackte medical issue and stirring up drama with other creators. Sound familiar? However, asspats from fellow fatties asking, "Are you O.K ? Feel better, gorl. You got this!" while interjecting their own hysterectomy horror anecdotes only last so long. Reaction channels can only comment on current drama and we are over her sharting and farting at this point. She is losing all of her maladaptive coping strategies. I would be very surprised if we don't get a major chimpout before Christmas.

ETA- All of these home cooked meals aren't going to do it for her. It's like offering codeine to a heroin addict.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Dec 3, 2019)

Sorry guys, Chantal is healing ok and her incision didn't open up and release the kraken lurking in her primordial gut. She got her staples out, leaked more, and took a nap. She doesn't do the shh tic in this video, but she does eat a huge dripping sub (not unlike her huge fupa incision), dunking it and the fried potatoes in gross nacho cheese dip. She described the sound of her leak this time as the sound of water spilling onto the floor rather than "gushing". Bibi is a saint (she acknowledged this). Many drips on her chins but no farts.


----------



## thejackal (Dec 3, 2019)

Her lies are just overwhelming and moronic in these post op vids.  The stupid "warning" is for feeders nobody believes it's a "warning" it's a fucking advertisement!  You can see through her stupid lies like an open window.

her eyes look hopped up to me.  pain pill dilation.  the amount of antibiotics she's on should scare her.   her immune system barely functions.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Dec 3, 2019)

CHEESE STEAK AND CRISPY POTATOES MUKBANG -- RECAP

COPPA warning 
huge cup of sriracha mayo accompanying the meal
diet coke on the side
only water quenches her thirst (press x to doubt)
went to the doctor today, healing update
GROSS WARNING: drainage
incision was from navel to FUPA
jaw clicking is INTENSE here, sounds like someone is punching a skeleton
storytime: yesterday morning, at around 5am, when she was bending over to plug in a charger her incision leaked, the discharge was hot (like water hitting carpet)
Bibi is apparently very cautious and does not want Chantal to bend over
there was a huge puddle of fluid beneath her feet
was worried her innards are going to pour out (don't worry, there is at least two to three feet of just adipose tissue separating you and your organs) 
 gives up on using a fork entirely
confused as to why she did not have a drain for excess fluid
incision did not open, no new wound, added dressing to her wound
put Chinny on antibiotics (4x daily, for 10 days)
had the staples removed today
"Bibi is very good emotional support"
sometimes incisions open in super fatties and leak 
did not feel anything when her staples were removed 
she went to get her INR done in the thrombosis clinic (no word on that, no wonder)
when she was in the car, she leaked again when we went to change the car's heating
she went home and Bibi did some spelunking and found a tiny hole
she is well enough to do this video you guys
ate scrambled eggs and apples for breakfast
ate a bowl of oatmeal and a can of smoked mussels, now she is eating this
worried about a mild infection
nurse told her that her leaking is totally not her fault, it is a result of wound healing 
she is going to cook tomorrow while Bibi is not looking 
she bought him a sub as well
she is really craving something homemade, tired of takeout (sure, Jan)
still has to make the meal kit
working on the second channel's intro: it will be vlog based, fashion based, and lifestyle reviews
Chinny does not want to private the second channel, because she is desensitized to people picking her apart (lmao no)







This is the face of successful weight loss.


----------



## letericajones (Dec 3, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> She probably is attempting to "reclaim" the tic in a way that some words are reclaimed, like "queer".  If you take the word and use it to refer to yourself, it no longer works as an insult.  So, she probably feels if she turns it into a joke, people won't be able to laugh at her and make fun of it anymore.  She can also now claim that it was _always_ a voluntary move, and never a tic.  She has turned it into one of her brilliantly cerebral catchphrases, like "Hi, guys, hi", "Beauty bite!", "let's get to, let's get to", and "beezin'"  Now we can add "shhh, I said shhh!" to this list of gems.
> 
> Of course, tics are not words, so she can't really reclaim it.  Anybody who has been creeped out by her involuntary twitching and glazed, unfocused eyes during a legit tic will never forget the experience.  And even if she has reclaimed it enough that new people will never get it, there are still plenty of other things to laugh at her about...  Short of suicide, there is no way she can "reclaim" them all.  And more lolcowy things appear every month.


She wants to be in on the joke so badly.




AbraCadaver said:


> This is my favourite talking point of FAs. “Studies show that 90% of diets fail and people just gain the weight right back!”
> 
> Well of COURSE THEY DO. Because most diets are just that...temporary fads or crash solutions with no lasting value. Most of that 90% is rubbish like one week cabbage soup fasts, heavily restricting calories to get quick weight loss, chugging sugar-filled Slimfast shakes or eating a pound of acai berries everyday or summat. It includes all the moron fad diets that are naturally doomed to fail because they’re unrealistic quick fixes.
> 
> ...


Exactly. You hear stories about people who lost weight by slowly cutting out foods or walking to lose a pound each week, etc. 

The problem with Chantal is that she’s greedy, impatient and wants everything NOW! She craves fast food and jumps in the car late at night because she can’t wait. She cooks all of her hello fresh meals on the same day because she can’t wait. She jumps back into Jen’s comment section because she wants to be forgiven NOW! 

So it’s no surprise when it comes to weight loss, Chantal wants the results right away and resorts to crazy shit like only drinking water or only drinking grapefruit juice. Sassy FA quotes like “How’s that 87th diet!?” make her failed attempts feel validated.


----------



## A borscht-on (Dec 3, 2019)

The farting in this one is flagrant; she doesn't care anymore.  No more pretenses of being cute, funny, or quirky.  Chantal has embraced her grossness.  I won't watch it again so I cannot give you an exact time, but there were a series of small rippling farts, and then a big ol' honker around the time she says "I took a picture..."  _Fuck._

And she really just wants to be that gorl with the caring, supportive boyfriend, doesn't she?  Another part of her delusion about being a makeup guru, women's health advocate, and fashion maven.  Going off about Bibi acting like an overprotective mother hen, concerned about her well-being and scolding her for moving around and exerting herself (ha).  His "girlfriend" had surgery, neglected her hygiene, and binged on garbage; she has eaten herself into nigh on 500 pounds.  The only thing that guy cares about is Warfield or Battlecraft or whatever the hell videogame it is he loses himself in.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Dec 3, 2019)

I didn't hear any farts at all, but I watched on my tablet without my headphones. I hate her eating noises.


----------



## thejackal (Dec 3, 2019)

A borscht-on said:


> The farting in this one is flagrant; she doesn't care anymore.  No more pretenses of being cute, funny, or quirky.  Chantal has embraced her grossness.  I won't watch it again so I cannot give you an exact time, but there were a series of small rippling farts, and then a big ol' honker around the time she says "I took a picture..."  _Fuck._
> 
> And she really just wants to be that gorl with the caring, supportive boyfriend, doesn't she?  Another part of her delusion about being a makeup guru, women's health advocate, and fashion maven.  Going off about Bibi acting like an overprotective mother hen, concerned about her well-being and scolding her for moving around and exerting herself (ha).  His "girlfriend" had surgery, neglected her hygiene, and binged on garbage; she has eaten herself into nigh on 500 pounds.  *The only thing that guy cares about is Warfield or Battlecraft or whatever the hell videogame it is he loses himself in.*



Honestly he's a loser.  He works graveyard shift and won't put a ring on the finger of his 500lb "girlfriend" who he's lived with going on 5 years now in the same shitty apartment.   

There is a reason he hasn't moved out and it's because in many ways he's as lazy and stupid as Chantal.  He has an honest job, she doesn't, but they are both absolute losers.

Also, it's hilarious to me that as soon as she can't drive Peetz is nowhere to be found.  He uses her for rides 100%.  He can't be bothered to uber over to her place for a night?   Oh wait, that would mean Bibi and Peetz would have to meet like normal fucking people.  So fucking weird with that triangle of african midget, bowling ball of a woman and pederast of a comic book fan.


----------



## Ellana (Dec 3, 2019)

Archive *CHEESE STEAK AND CRISPY POTATOES MUKBANG*




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Smiling Honeybadger (Dec 3, 2019)

I agree, Bibi is simply a sloth and completely devoid of any drive to change or even improve something in his life. As long as he has his videogames he has no motivation to move. Even if he despises the gross farting flesh mountain next to him. I don't believe that there is anything more to Bibi's and Chantal's relationship. It's simply a coexistence. And a miserable one at that. 

But such existences like Chantal, Creeper Peetz and Sloth Bibi are one of the many reasons why I don't watch soap operas. They serve me their trainwrecks of a life completely free and on their own.


----------



## 'tism take the wheel (Dec 3, 2019)

Not for the faint of heart...
Chantal talking about her wound leaking as her sandwich leaks grease onto its wrapper is a sign of the end times. I do not understand how someone can be so fucking disgusting.


----------



## Testostrogen (Dec 3, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Archive *CHEESE STEAK AND CRISPY POTATOES MUKBANG*
> View attachment 1035608


"Bibi said he didn't want my belly rubbing on the counter, in case it busts open."
nah, it's cause you didn't deoderant under your fupa


----------



## RRVee (Dec 3, 2019)

I’m not going to power level by trying to back this claim up but I’m starting to think she has frontal lobe damage.


----------



## Mr Foster (Dec 3, 2019)

RRVee said:


> I’m not going to power level by trying to back this claim up but I’m starting to think she has frontal lobe damage.



Oh, that happened at least 20 years ago.


----------



## DuckSucker (Dec 3, 2019)

RRVee said:


> I’m not going to power level by trying to back this claim up but I’m starting to think she has frontal lobe damage.


ADD is a sort of type of that, but that's kind of excusable because it's a genetic condition and youre actually retarded--I think with ADD the frontal lobe, responsible for executive functioning, is physically smaller than in people without the condition.

I dont think she has that, but she definitely has brain damage.

Oh I did read an article linking a diet high in saturated fats and cognitive decline--your brain gets clogged with fat.


----------



## letericajones (Dec 3, 2019)

DuckSucker said:


> ADD is a sort of type of that, but that's kind of excusable because it's a genetic condition and youre actually exceptional--I think with ADD the frontal lobe, responsible for executive functioning, is physically smaller than in people without the condition.
> 
> I dont think she has that, but she definitely has brain damage.
> 
> Oh I did read an article linking a diet high in saturated fats and cognitive decline--your brain gets clogged with fat.


Not only that but her world is just so small. She stuffs her face on camera, stays in her apartment, goes out sometimes with Peetz and that’s about it. There’s no normal, consistent interactions with co-workers or people outside her circle to exercise her brain/use social skills.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Dec 3, 2019)

Testostrogen said:


> "Bibi said he didn't want my belly rubbing on the counter, in case it busts open."



This is the most disgusting thing I've heard in a long time. Any sympathy I ever had for Bibi is officially gone. He made his bed, now he is laying in it.


----------



## welsho (Dec 3, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> He made his bed, now he is laying in it.


...good thing he doesn't share a bed with her.


----------



## Igotdigusted (Dec 4, 2019)

Chantal: “Menopause starts instantly when they have your uterus removed. I feel no side effects at all from it.”

The rest of the world: “you bloody idiot..one of the most annoying symptoms of menopause is eating like no tomorrow, gaining quickly and finding it awfully hard to lose.”

She is not walking down the road to absolute demolition...she is rolling down while cackling madly.

Sad and unfortunate.


----------



## GinnyPotter (Dec 4, 2019)

Bibi is to Chantel to what Becky is to Amber.

I will never feel bad for either of them
Anyone can change their life if they are that goddamn miserable. 

They put themselves in this situation. You choose to be a servant to fucked up people. No one is forcing you. You are killing them and enabling them. 

You are no better than those fucked up people on My 600 Lb life. 

You chose your dirty bed. Either lie in it or wash your fucking sheets. 

It's pretty clear what both of them have chose.


----------



## chantalisfat (Dec 4, 2019)

So what happened to that late-night pizza delivery binge with extra farts that she asked for James' blessing on?


----------



## Strine (Dec 4, 2019)

She's a nasty cunt to Peetz. Why would he give her the time of day, when he doesn't even get a ride to the soy boy comic shop out of it? No; it's Chantal who likes having Peetz around, not vice versa. She gets to be a rank bitch to someone too beta to resist, she gets to walk around with a male (FUCK YOU DADDY I'M BEAUTIFUL AND MEN WANT ME) and she gets to eat with company, instead of alone, in her car, at 5am, with all the demons of her psyche rattling around in her bald eggplant head. 

Bibi is absolutely a loser; the mere fact that he ever willingly gave Cuntal the time of day convicts him of that. It's not like she suddenly became what she is now two years into the relationship. Anybody willing to shack up with this obese unemployable trainwreck cunt is obviously mentally defective enough not to leave. I wonder what lies he tells his workmates and family to avoid admitting he shares an apartment with a bloated sasquatch. 

Also, as regards speculation on psychologic disorders: there is no disorder that turns you into... that. She's just dumb, fat, vain and nasty. If she were ever diagnosed with anything, that thing would be used to excuse all her behavioural problems anyway.


----------



## Pineapple Fox (Dec 4, 2019)

There is no way any of these ayyyghs still exist


----------



## SassyAndMorbidlyObese (Dec 4, 2019)

Pineapple Fox said:


> The





thejackal said:


> Yea as much as I'd like to consider her a lolcow she's just not interesting (and popular) enough to really have a whole thread dedicated to her.  That said, among mukbankers she is one of the fattest and greasiest.  She might be worth a thread a year from now.
> 
> edit:
> 
> she's definitely worth a watch if you're into this kinda of thing...talking about a threesome she was in today as she munches down her usual 2K calorie meal.  Look at the cheese it's as thick as her finger.


I thought this was a thread. I assume that if it's not a thread it is considered a sub forum like what Amberlynn has, right? I just want to get this straight


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Dec 4, 2019)

Pineapple Fox said:


> There is no way any of these ayyyghs still exist
> View attachment 1035848


I'm sure she meant two plates.


----------



## Twinkie (Dec 4, 2019)

SassyAndMorbidlyObese said:


> I thought this was a thread. I assume that if it's not a thread it is considered a sub forum like what Amberlynn has, right? I just want to get this straight



sweetie... you're quoting a post from page 1, august 2017. the earliest posts in this thread were merged from a general mukbangers thread.


----------



## Sham (Dec 4, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> I'm sure she meant two plates.


Yeah, is she saying she only ate two ayygs, or at least two late night snacks? As if Chinny would make a whole bunch of deviled eggs and only eat two.

Anyway, sounds like the OMAD is going great.


----------



## SassyAndMorbidlyObese (Dec 4, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> sweetie... you're quoting a post from page 1, august 2017. the earliest posts in this thread were merged from a general mukbangers thread.


Drunken smartphone touch screen antics, I'm afraid. Sorry about that!


----------



## Swagstika (Dec 4, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> I h
> 
> I think you are on to something here. These girls wouldn't fit in with a popular crowd because they are not conventionally attractive, talented, athletic, etc. They need to be part of that society in some role, maybe? Being overweight and just a regular girl is boring, so they need a persona that will get attention. If they don't have beauty or grace, quirk is always an option. Some just can't do quirk right. Chantal is so horrid and psycho that her attempts to gain popularity by being an oddball just comes off all kinds of wrong.


I accept your addition to my theory (The Punkinsplice-Swagstika Theory of Quirky-wannabe Annoyances) , and I completely agree that some just can't do quirky right


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Dec 4, 2019)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> ate scrambled eggs and apples for breakfast
> ate a bowl of oatmeal and a can of smoked mussels, now she is eating this





Pineapple Fox said:


> View attachment 1035848


Goodbye OMAD, we hardly knew ye.


----------



## Beluga (Dec 4, 2019)

Chantal really is narcissistic. She doesn't say "I miss him", like a normal person would. No, she has to say "HE misses me". Don't know why it rubs me the wrong way so much.

Anyway her comments are pristine, no hate whatsoever. But guys, she doesn't let hate affect her!! Our qween is open to criticism and no hader can stop her!


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Dec 4, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> Goodbye OMAD, we hardly knew ye.



She never understood the concept of OMAD anyway. She was so proud of herself for waiting until dinner time to eat her "one meal" for the day, as she was scarfing down enough food for a family of four with a side of two cups of melted butter.

Maybe she is eating all the deviled eggs, oatmeal, and mussels for extra protein since she _legit_ thinks she's going to be like that bodybuilder mukbang girl who ate 4 Big Macs. That was so hilarious.

"Honestly, it EXCITES me to think I can eat like that as long as I stick to the other conditions." Just when I think she cannot get any more delusional, she surprises me with a gem like this.

I'm predicting a ripped, 120 lb bodybuilder Chantal by the end of 2020. She's got this, guys. (Or not).


----------



## 4Macie (Dec 4, 2019)

Technically it’s one meal a day if she never stops eating.


----------



## BerriesArnold (Dec 4, 2019)

Beluga said:


> Chantal really is narcissistic. She doesn't say "I miss him", like a normal person would. No, she has to say "HE misses me". Don't know why it rubs me the wrong way so much.
> 
> Anyway her comments are pristine, no hate whatsoever. But guys, she doesn't let hate affect her!! Our qween is open to criticism and no hader can stop her!



I'm sure Peetz misses being summoned out of his slumber at 2am to dumpster dive in a filthy ally for cheap body wash.


----------



## 'tism take the wheel (Dec 4, 2019)

I'm posting this here because...It's semi relevant to the last few videos and I'm kind of proud of the coloring on the hair to reflect her poorly matched cover-up. 

My bf said I needed to add Peetz in the background wearing his duster but I ran out of room. Maybe next time...


Spoiler: bad art


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Dec 4, 2019)

Beluga said:


> Chantal really is narcissistic. She doesn't say "I miss him", like a normal person would. No, she has to say "HE misses me". Don't know why it rubs me the wrong way so much.



It rubs you the wrong way because this is a perfect example of what a shit human being she really is. She can put on the fake sweet voice all she wants, but then she types something awful like this (without even realizing how awful it sounds to normal people) and her true colors come out.

She thinks everyone is in love with her (or us haydurs are "obsessed" with her). Either way, she honestly believes she is the center of the universe. It truly is one of the most disgusting qualities a person can have. 

But she still believes people only hate her because she is fat.....


----------



## SodaLove (Dec 4, 2019)

chantalisfat said:


> So what happened to that late-night pizza delivery binge with extra farts that she asked for James' blessing on?






What happened is that Chantal is very very stupid.


----------



## Situation Type Deal Gorl (Dec 4, 2019)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> CHEESE STEAK AND CRISPY POTATOES MUKBANG -- RECAP
> 
> 
> 
> put Chinny on antibiotics (4x daily, for 10 days)



This should generate some more TMI about her bowel movements. People thought her talking about the liquid rushing out of her incision was bad? Wait a couple of days for the terrible diet plus antibiotics to kick in. That should make for some suitable Chantalish grossness.


----------



## Mr Foster (Dec 4, 2019)

Strine said:


> She's a nasty cunt to Peetz. Why would he give her the time of day, when he doesn't even get a ride to the soy boy comic shop out of it? No; it's Chantal who likes having Peetz around, not vice versa. She gets to be a rank bitch to someone too beta to resist, she gets to walk around with a male (FUCK YOU DADDY I'M BEAUTIFUL AND MEN WANT ME) and she gets to eat with company, instead of alone, in her car, at 5am, with all the demons of her psyche rattling around in her bald eggplant head.
> 
> Bibi is absolutely a loser; the mere fact that he ever willingly gave Cuntal the time of day convicts him of that. It's not like she suddenly became what she is now two years into the relationship. Anybody willing to shack up with this obese unemployable trainwreck cunt is obviously mentally defective enough not to leave. I wonder what lies he tells his workmates and family to avoid admitting he shares an apartment with a bloated sasquatch.
> 
> Also, as regards speculation on psychologic disorders: there is no disorder that turns you into... that. She's just dumb, fat, vain and nasty. If she were ever diagnosed with anything, that thing would be used to excuse all her behavioural problems anyway.



The generally agreed upon diagnosis is still:

Being a cunt.


----------



## Painted Pig (Dec 4, 2019)

oh ok!!


----------



## A borscht-on (Dec 4, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 1036362
> oh ok!!


As Bugs Bunny says, "What a maroon."


----------



## clusterfuckk (Dec 4, 2019)

The Fart is approx at 15:44 at least in the archived video; if anyone has a morbid curiosity about Sharts, like Chinny does.


----------



## simulated goat (Dec 4, 2019)

OMG. Chantal Deviled Egg Farts. I'm terrified just thinking about it.


----------



## Beluga (Dec 4, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> The Fart is approx at 15:44 at least in the archived video; if anyone has a morbid curiosity about Sharts, like Chinny does.


Oh my god you're right. At least this one didn't sound wet... small victories?


----------



## letericajones (Dec 4, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> The Fart is approx at 15:44 at least in the archived video; if anyone has a morbid curiosity about Sharts, like Chinny does.


Dear god. That fart had some serious Hertz to it.


----------



## 'tism take the wheel (Dec 4, 2019)

Quick Peetz Art.
His shoes are velcro...


Spoiler: Tism Overload


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Dec 4, 2019)

So she’s not stopping with her FA stuff. Is she angling for someone to buy her this book ?  Also how long before the comments are off ?? I had to look this “book “ up. Work of fiction about by a woman is is not actually obese at this time.  The reviews on Amazon are funny. Some fatties didn’t enjoy this and found it depressing.


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Dec 4, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> So she’s not stopping with her FA stuff. Is she angling for someone to buy her this book ?  Also how long before the comments are off ??


Is this book based on a certain size because given how big she is it'll take at least 13 ways to get through the front of her.


----------



## thejackal (Dec 4, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> So she’s not stopping with her FA stuff. Is she angling for someone to buy her this book ?  Also how long before the comments are off ??



Excerpt from the book.  The writing style is Nick Hornby 1st person breathless style except for girls.  I'm sure that's why Chantal likes the book.  It makes her feel being a fat girl from Ontario is something worth writing about.  I'm sure she IDs with the "slut" girl.



Spoiler: book



We went against the universe at the McDonald’s on the corner of Wolfedale and Mavis. On a sunny afternoon. Mel and I hate sunny afternoons. Especially here in Misery Saga, which is what you’re allowed to call Mississauga if you live there. In Misery Saga, there is nothing to do with sunny afternoons but all the things we have already done a thousand times. We’ve lain on our backs in the grass, listening to the same discman, one earphone each, watching the same clouds pass. We’ve walked in the woodlot pretending to pretend that it is Wonderland, even though when you stand in the heart of it, you can still hear cars drive by. We’ve eaten dry cupcakes at that dessert place down the road where all the other kids go. We don’t like other kids but we went anyway, just for the bustle. We’ve sat behind the bleachers sharing Blizzards from Dairy Queen, the wind making our Catholic school kilts flap against our stubbly knees. Our favorite was the one with the pulverized brownies and nuts and chocolate sauce, but they don’t make it anymore for some reason. So we’re at the McDonald’s on the corner eating McFlurries, which everyone knows aren’t as good as Blizzards, even when you tell them to mix more things in.


We’re bored out of our minds as usual, having exhausted every topic of conversation. There is only so much Mel and I can say about the girls we hate or the bands and books we love on a scale of one to ten. There is only so much we can play of The Human Race Game, which is when we eliminate the whole human race and only put back in the people we can stand and only if we both agree. There is only so much we can talk about how we’d give it up and what we’d be wearing and with which boy and what he’d be wearing and what album might be playing in the background. We’ve established, for the second time today, that for Mel it would be a red velvet dress, the drummer from London After Midnight, Renaissance wear, and Violator. For me: a purple velvet dress, Vince Merino, a vintage suit, and Let Love In, but it changes.


So we decide to do The Fate Papers. The Fate Papers is Mel’s name for when you tear off two small bits of paper and write No on one piece and Yes on the other. You shake the two balled up pieces in your hands while you close your eyes and ask the universe your question. You can ask aloud or in your mind. Mel and I both prefer in your mind but sometimes, if it is an urgent matter, like now, we ask aloud. The first paper that drops is the answer. Now we are asking if Mel should call Eric to see if he likes the CD she made him of her favorite Lee Hazlewood songs. The Fate Papers already said No, but we’re doing two out of three because that couldn’t be right even though The Fate Papers are never wrong. Next, we are going to ask if I should try talking to Vince Merino again after yesterday’s fiasco attempt.


The Fate Papers say No to Mel again, then No to me.


The universe is against us, which makes sense. So we get another McFlurry and talk about how fat we are for a while. But it doesn’t matter how long we talk about it, or how many times Mel assures me she’s a fucking whale beneath her clothes, I know I’m fatter. Not by a little either. Mel has an ass, I’ll give her that, but that’s all I’ll give her.


If I win the fat argument then Mel will say, so what I’m way prettier than she is but I think face-wise we’re about the same. I haven’t really grown into my nose yet or discovered the arts of starving myself and tweezing. So I’ll be honest with you. In this story, I don’t look that good, except for maybe my skin which Mel claims she would kill for. Also my tits. Mel says they’re huge and she assures me it’s a good thing. Maybe even too much of a good thing, she says. It’s Mel who got me using the word tits. I have trouble calling them anything even in my thoughts. They embarrass me and all the words for them embarrass me, but I’m trying, for Mel’s sake, to name my assets. Even with my tits, though, it’s still Mel who looks better. She’s got psoriasis and a mustache she has to bleach (we both do) and still. It’s definitely Mel who has any hope in hell with any of the boys we like. Which is I guess why she claims the men at the next table were looking at her first.


I hadn’t even noticed them. I was busy eating my Oreo McFlurry, hunting for the larger pieces of Oreo that sometimes got trapped at the bottom, which I hate. It’s Mel who points the men out saying three o clock to me without moving her lips or making much noise. I turn and see three businessmen sitting in the booth next to us, eating Big Macs. I assume they are businessmen because they are wearing business suits but they could just as easily have been suit salesmen or bank tellers. At any rate, they are men, their hands full of veins and hairs, each pair of hands gripping a bit-into Big Mac.


Mel said they were totally checking her out. I look at them again and none of them seem to be looking at us. They don’t even seem to be looking at each other. They’re looking at their burgers or into space.


No, Mel said. They were looking at her tits. Mel is exceedingly proud of her tits. What she loves most is the mole on the top of her left breast. She wears Wonderbras and low-cut tops to show it off.


I want a boob guy, she always tells me. I wouldn’t want a butt guy because I hate my butt.


Yeah, I say, in sympathy.


I hate it, she clarifies. But boys love it. They always give me compliments. Still, I wouldn’t want a butt guy. He’d always want to do it from behind.


Yeah, I would say, in sympathy again. We both agree we’d never want a leg guy.


The reason the men were looking, according to Mel, was because she’d been giving off sex vibes all day. I never know what she means by this. My best guess is something between an animal scent and a cosmic force. Mel always says it had to do with the universe. What happens is the universe feels her sex vibes and transmits them to other like-minded men and women. Mel says these particular men could feel her sex vibes. That’s why they looked. She was giving off enough of them for both of us. Which is why they looked at me too. They’re totally checking us both out, she says. They checked her out first, of course. But now they’re checking us both out.


I say, Really?


And she says, Totally. Doesn’t that make you horny?


I hate the word horny. It makes me think of sweat and snorting and wiry hairs.


I guess, I say. Though it really, really doesn’t. The men aren’t really attractive. I mean they’re fine I guess. But they have these little blinky businessmen eyes and one of them even has grey hair. They look like they are around my father’s age. I hardly see my father since he left, but I know he has a lot of girlfriends. Mainly women he works with at the hotel where he’s a manager. I find traces of them with on my infrequent visits to his apartment—feathery, complicated lingerie between his balled up black socks, a box of tampons under the sink. And then in with his cologne bottles shaped like male torsos, I’ll find a perfume that smells sickly sweet. One time one of them left a message on the machine saying she missed his body oh so much. I can’t even imagine missing my father’s body and not just because he is my father. No, none of this was making me especially horny. But I say it sort of is because I know if I don’t play along Mel will be angry and a pain to hang out with.


Wouldn’t it be fun, she says, if we went up to them and propositioned them?


To do what? I say.


To like, I don’t know, she sighs. Let us suck them off. For money. I’d say we’re each worth at least fifty bucks. Maybe even a hundred.


Mel’s a bit of slut. But you can’t ever call her that. She hates the word slut and gets pissed if anybody around her uses it. She got super pissed at our friend Katherine once, this girl at our school who wants to be a nun, because Katherine says slut about people she doesn’t like and she says it, according to Mel, with a mouth full of hate. I tell Mel what does she expect from a girl who only wants to be touched by the hand of God? Mel says it doesn’t matter and really hates Katherine even though we’re all friends.


Mel had to change schools even because they kept calling her a slut. Mostly behind her back, but sometimes even to her face like in an 80s movie. Something about a boy she really liked who already had a girlfriend but the boy found out Mel liked him and started to like her back without breaking up with his girlfriend. So when Mel found out the boy liked her back, she gave him a blow job in the woodlot. But then his girlfriend found out about it and got everyone in the school to start calling Mel a slut whenever she walked by. I guess the boy must have felt guilty about the blow job and decided to tell his girlfriend. Or he was proud of it and just couldn’t stop himself. Whatever it was, Mel couldn’t take it and had to change schools. That’s how I met her and we started getting bored together.


People call Mel a slut at our school too. Because of what she wears on days when we don’t wear our uniforms but also because of what she wears on regular days which is nylon thigh highs instead of the itchy wooly tights we’re supposed to wear. And she rolls her kilt all the way up so you can see where the thigh highs end. My mother thinks this is why people call Mel a slut. But I don’t think so. Not to sound like an old fart, but you should see girls these days. Some girls roll their kilts all the way up to their crotch. I wear mine down to my knees, but sometimes I’ll roll it up just a little on the way to school. But then it always rolls back down by itself. It’s fine. Later on I’m going to be really fucking beautiful. I’m going to grow into that nose and develop an eating disorder. I’ll be hungry and angry all of my life but I’ll also have a hell of a time.


For minutes now, Mel has been seriously calculating how much we might be worth to these businessmen. She has now decided that our youth and the fact that we’re both virgins—in her case, only technically—makes us way more expensive than she initially thought.


At least 300 dollars, she finally said. What do you think?


At the very, very least, I say, playing along. I try to use a voice that tells her I’m just playing along.


I look at the men more closely. Two are fine. But one of them is rather flabby and pale with little worm husk lips and a look of hunger in his eyes that his Big Mac is not filling. His whole face reminds me of the word horny. I know if it comes to down to it, this is the one I’ll get stuck with.


But where are we going to go with these guys? I ask.


I’ll bet one of them’s got a big, black car, Mel says. Big enough for all of us.


Mel looks out the Windex-streaked window into the parking lot. I look with her.


There are no cars like that in the parking lot.


There’s more parking in back, Mel says.


She says, You go ask them.


You go, I say. It’s your idea.


She looks at me and takes a deep breath and says Okay and gets up and I say, Wait.


What?


Let’s go to the bathroom first.


When we get up to go to the bathroom, Mel saunters up to the three men and says Hey in what she thinks is her sexiest voice. To me, though, the only difference between it and her normal voice is that it just sounds louder. In this voice, she asks them if they might happen to know the time.


All three of these men are wearing wristwatches but only one of them—the fat, pale, horny one—consults his. The other two exchange a glance and keep eating.


It’s about 5:30, he says, looking up at us. And I notice that when he does, his little businessman eyes do this little dip from our faces to our chests. It’s the littlest dip you can imagine. But it’s all Mel can talk about when we get to the bathroom.


Could you beeelieeeeve that guy? I mean, he was slobbering all ohhhver us.


And I say, Totally, I know. He totally was.


And she says, Oh my god, Lizzie, we have to do this.


And I agree. We have to.


It was Dress Down Day, which means that though we came from school, we’re not wearing our uniforms. This Dress Down Day had a theme. Normally Mel and I steer clear of the themes because of how lame they usually are, but this one was The Sixties which we guessed was cool enough. Everybody dressed up like a hippie including me but Mel did something cooler. She found this mini dress with a whacked out red and white pattern at Value Village for like seven bucks. So she’s wearing that and her lips are covered with a silvery frost which she is now reapplying in the mirror. Her eyelids are lined thickly on top with black liquid liner. All day she got compliments from everyone, even though we know no one except Katherine. Girls we both hate kept coming up to Mel and saying things like, Love your dress. And then Mel said, Thanks, and when the girl was out of ear shot Mel finished with Bitch. And we both laughed.


I finish putting on my lipstick and I watch Mel apply a fresh coat of eyeliner to one closed eye, and I say But we can’t have sex with them.


Mel waves the coat of eyeliner dry with a hand.


Oh my god, she says, of course not. Are you crazy?


I heave a sigh of relief. Okay good, I say.


We’re just going to suck them off in their car, she says. It’ll like make their whole lives.


Alright, I say, and run my tongue over my teeth.


I pray the businessmen won’t be there when we get back, but they’re there. And one of them, our friend, the time-teller, even smiles at us. Mel takes a step toward their table; they all look up. Then just as she takes a breath and starts to open her mouth, I grab her hand and pull her back.


What? She hisses.


Let’s do The Fate Papers real quick, I hiss back.


Mel sighs and sits down with me back at our booth.


I watch as she lamely shuffles the crumbled bits of napkin. I close my eyes tight and ask the universe as hard I can in my mind.


When the paper drops, I pick it up off the table and unfold it.


Yes, written with purple ink in Mel’s loopy hand.


I make her do two out of three.


Now what? she says, as we both stare the crumpled Yes of the universe in the face for the second time.


By then the businessmen are getting up, clearing their trays. The horny one, though, he takes his time, smiling at me on the way out in a manner that I can only describe as trying for fatherly but coming off more like a creepy uncle. Mel and I look at each other and make a face and fake a shudder and laugh.


Later on, Mel would climb into cars and taxis with men she barely knew while I watched from the sidewalk. She would agree to blow a guy in the stall of a men’s bathroom near Union Station for fifty dollars.. She would wear her Catholic school uniform long after she had dropped out of high school for a man from Sudbury who looked exactly like Sloth from The Goonies.


Much later on, in the back of a parked van, my wrists would get tied together with a pair of dirty gym socks and I would get terrible head from a political science major who would tell me my inability to come was psychological. I would go to a park with a man ten years older than me, an Indian physicist. After explaining resonance to me with violent hand gestures, he would dry hump me between the rocks bordering the man-made creek. Years before that, in a hotel room in the next suburb, I would go down on a man old enough to be my father—a friend of my mother’s—every day after school for a week or so until this man felt so guilty he told my mother and I never saw him again. All that week, this man would pay for my taxi ride from school to the hotel. And I would ride in it, lipstick matching my nail polish, bra matching my underwear, feeling like a girl in a movie until I got there and then when I got there, and saw him waving at me by the entrance, ready to pay the driver, I would not feel like that anymore. He would say, You look nice, in the elevator on the way up, if we were alone. Nice, not beautiful. Never would this man or any man call me beautiful, not for a long, long time.


They would have totally gone for it. You know they would have, Mel says, handing me an earbud, as we both rise from the booth. Especially that one guy.


Yeah, I say, putting the bud in my right ear.


And The Fate Papers said Yes, she adds, putting the bud’s twin in her left ear and pushing a button on the Discman, “Some Velvet Morning” swelling in our respective ears.


You know what that means? she says. That means the universe wanted us to blow those guys.


So what happens when you go against the universe? I ask her, as we leave behind the golden arches and enter the suddenly ominous maw of a Misery Saga night.


I don’t know, she says, thoughtful. I’ve never done it before. I guess we’ll see.


As we walk to her house under black-bellied clouds we consider the question, careful to walk the same measured steps side by side so the cord wouldn’t pull too far in either direction.


----------



## GinnyPotter (Dec 4, 2019)

'tism take the wheel said:


> Quick Peetz Art.
> His shoes are velcro...
> 
> 
> ...



Chris Chan would be proud.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Dec 4, 2019)

She ate oatmeal.  Followed by a can of smoked mussels.  Followed by the cheesesteak potato meal.  And then made a platter of deviled eggs.  What the absolute fuck?  

If I tried something so gross I’d be in serious gastrointestinal distress, and that’s without taking the invasive abdominal surgery and instant menopause into account.  Her bathroom must be a superfund site.  

Perhaps today she could mix it up, start with Raisin Bran, followed by a canned ham, chased down with a family-sized Uber Eats delivery of “authentic” Hungarian goulash, with a serving dish of jello mixed with pimiento cheese straight from the bowels of 1950s party food hell as a snack.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Dec 4, 2019)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> She ate oatmeal.  Followed by a can of smoked mussels.  Followed by the cheesesteak potato meal.  And then made a platter of deviled eggs.  What the absolute fuck?
> 
> If I tried something so gross I’d be in serious gastrointestinal distress, and that’s without taking the invasive abdominal surgery and instant menopause into account.  Her bathroom must be a superfund site.
> 
> Perhaps today she could mix it up, start with Raisin Bran, followed by a canned ham, chased down with a family-sized Uber Eats delivery of “authentic” Hungarian goulash, with a serving dish of jello mixed with pimiento cheese straight from the bowels of 1950s party food hell as a snack.



Don't tempt her.


----------



## Beluga (Dec 4, 2019)

thejackal said:


> The writing style is Nick Hornby 1st person breathless style except for girls.  I'm sure that's why Chantal likes the book.  It makes her feel being a fat girl from Ontario is something worth writing about.  I'm sure she IDs with the "slut" girl.


Very generous of you to assume she'd read it. She just saw the title, saw the word *FAT* in it and liked it.


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Dec 4, 2019)

Is anyone here an OG because I think this bitch is high as gas, and the cat too?


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Dec 4, 2019)

Flobby Slobby said:


> View attachment 1036543
> 
> Is anyone here an OG because I think this bitch is high as gas, and the cat too?


In the past, Chinny has made songs for her cats (she still does btw) and uploaded them to YouTube. Here is a sample...


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Dec 4, 2019)

She also apparently thought Sam was a girl when he was a kitten. No idea if she's referencing anything else.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Dec 4, 2019)

thejackal said:


> Excerpt from the book.  The writing style is Nick Hornby 1st person breathless style except for girls.  I'm sure that's why Chantal likes the book.  It makes her feel being a fat girl from Ontario is something worth writing about.  I'm sure she IDs with the "slut" girl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Christ this writing is terrible. It wears on the nerves after two paragraphs. But it’s right on Chantal’s reading level, I suppose.


----------



## Chihiro (Dec 4, 2019)

Flobby Slobby said:


> View attachment 1036543
> 
> Is anyone here an OG because I think this bitch is high as gas, and the cat too?


I genuinely hate how I read that in that demonic voice she sang it in originally.


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Dec 4, 2019)

At least she is putting a lot of effort into her base channel. These pictures epitomize her repetitive grossness.


----------



## thejackal (Dec 4, 2019)

AbraCadaver said:


> Christ this writing is terrible. It wears on the nerves after two paragraphs. But it’s right on Chantal’s reading level, I suppose.



It's def the type of 1st person narration that was popularized in the late 90s and early aughts by "strong voice" male authors like Hornby and Eggers.   It's just sorta played out imo but I'm sure for the target audience of 12-25 year old women it will hit home, as Eggers and Hornby did for many young disaffected men.

Good, hopefully she reads this book and just dives whole hog into feederism and super morbid obesity.


----------



## Smiling Honeybadger (Dec 4, 2019)

Flobby Slobby said:


> View attachment 1036543
> 
> Is anyone here an OG because I think this bitch is high as gas, and the cat too?



Sam is simply annoyed as fuck. He wished he was high. Keep him and Senior cat in Your thoughts and prayers. They have to put up with their rock stupid owner and her weaponized bodily odours.


----------



## Casket Base (Dec 4, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> Maybe she is eating all the deviled eggs, oatmeal, and mussels for extra protein since she _legit_ thinks she's going to be like that bodybuilder mukbang girl who ate 4 Big Macs. That was so hilarious.
> 
> "Honestly, it EXCITES me to think I can eat like that as long as I stick to the other conditions."





Spoiler: macro sperging



She's about 5'2" or so and is sedentary so she has roughly 100lbs of lean mass, possibly less because when you're carrying around that much adipose tissue it robs muscles and bones of pretty much every micronutrient they need to maintain or grow. When cutting (what she _should_ be doing rn instead of dreaming of big macs) the rule of thumb is 1g of protein per pound of lean body mass. She only needs about 400 calories coming from protein, not 1200.



If I were her trainer (God forbid), I'd have her on chicken, rice, and broccoli for 16 weeks and have her walk for 10 minutes after every meal. If she showed adequate progress, _then_ we could maybe discuss letting her treat herself to a singular fast food item before the next step of the program. She could never do this because it's _*her*_ four or five big macs and she wants them *now*.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Dec 4, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> So she’s not stopping with her FA stuff. Is she angling for someone to buy her this book ?  Also how long before the comments are off ??


13 Ways to Look at a Fat Girl



Spoiler



DON'T


----------



## GinnyPotter (Dec 4, 2019)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> She ate oatmeal.  Followed by a can of smoked mussels.  Followed by the cheesesteak potato meal.  And then made a platter of deviled eggs.  What the absolute fuck?
> 
> If I tried something so gross I’d be in serious gastrointestinal distress, and that’s without taking the invasive abdominal surgery and instant menopause into account.  Her bathroom must be a superfund site.
> 
> Perhaps today she could mix it up, start with Raisin Bran, followed by a canned ham, chased down with a family-sized Uber Eats delivery of “authentic” Hungarian goulash, with a serving dish of jello mixed with pimiento cheese straight from the bowels of 1950s party food hell as a snack.


Canned ham is too good for her. 
Give her a canned chicken. 

That shit is the stuff horror movies are made of.


----------



## Meygen (Dec 4, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Archive *CHEESE STEAK AND CRISPY POTATOES MUKBANG*
> View attachment 1035608



I love how she implys bebe actually cares about her by saying he was like a worried parent making sure she wasnt putting herself at risk of bursting the stitches..  when in reality it was because he knew if anything were to happen it would be his sorry ass driving her to a&e


----------



## GuiltyAsCharged (Dec 4, 2019)

She finally found the discussion tab on her vlog channel.
She is never going to be able to sleep trying to filter comments for two channels.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Dec 4, 2019)

thejackal said:


> Excerpt from the book.  The writing style is Nick Hornby 1st person breathless style except for girls.  I'm sure that's why Chantal likes the book.  It makes her feel being a fat girl from Ontario is something worth writing about.  I'm sure she IDs with the "slut" girl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are amazing for posting this, also this is terrible writing.  I think I’d been into this as a teen maybe. I also found videos of the author on YouTube, haha she’s no Chantal.


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Dec 4, 2019)

What fucking level of Hell is this?


----------



## A borscht-on (Dec 4, 2019)

Flobby Slobby said:


> View attachment 1036682
> 
> What fucking level of Hell is this?


Now, I'm not much of a believer in the "simulation" theories out there, but I _am _legitimately starting to believe that her entire life is a skit.


----------



## solidus (Dec 4, 2019)

A borscht-on said:


> Now, I'm not much of a believer in the "simulation" theories out there, but I _am _legitimately starting to believe that her entire life is a skit.



I’m starting to think the accidentally hilarious lolcows are inserted into the simulation by the guardians to keep up entertained.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Dec 4, 2019)

My favourite still from the intro video she made on her vlogging second channel. Looks like Syrian Barney.


----------



## chantalisfat (Dec 4, 2019)

Uh, post the videos you're referencing maybe guys?





Also:


----------



## Punkinsplice (Dec 4, 2019)

Oh Jesus, why does the food have to be right up under her chin like that? She isn't in the car ffs!
edit: I made it in 3 minutes. Noped.


----------



## thejackal (Dec 4, 2019)

That's about 1800 calories.  Bitch was just saying she could never eat 5 burgers at one time like that skinny minny fitness girl but here we are with two big macs and a large fry with extra dipping sauces.

Hey Chantal you'll only have to waddle at 2mph for 9 hours on the treadmill to burn 1800 calories.  Or you could do crazy HIIT training for about 3 hours.  Good luck with either.



Spoiler: feeders in the comments


----------



## Ellana (Dec 4, 2019)

Archive *MCDONALD'S BIG MAC MUKBANG! EXTRA SAUCY!! *




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Chantal Marie Vlogs (Chantal 2):
Archive *Welcome to my vlogging channel! *




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Dec 4, 2019)

chantalisfat said:


> Uh, post the videos you're referencing maybe guys?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Are we starting a betting pool?
500 pounds by March 1st?

She lost a 7 pound cyst, so that brings her to what -430 pounds? 440? I think she can get to 500 by March. Maybe sooner.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Dec 4, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 1036271


Chantal wouldn't take money from a viewer, order food with it but not bother to film the results because she scarfed it down so fast... would she?


----------



## DongMiguel (Dec 5, 2019)

Ah yes, another Chantal lie.

In one of her last McDonald's mukbang (back in October), she states:

"The Big Mac actually has no meat on it because that's how I like to eat my Big Mac ... basically a Big Mac without any meat."

We knew this was a lie even back then because the Big Mac actually had one patty (which she claims was okay).

Of course, now here she's scarfing down two Big Macs that have two beef patties each.






EDIT: Aha, see I was already beat by Pizza Sloth! 

Also...

"I HATE CARDIO!"






Yeah, no shit.


----------



## CHINARED (Dec 5, 2019)

My animals are barking like crazy. Shes horrible.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Dec 5, 2019)

Pretty good for a new channel.


----------



## krazy orange cat (Dec 5, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> Chantal wouldn't take money from a viewer, order food with it but not bother to film the results because she scarfed it down so fast... would she?


Maybe the feeder requested a private video, filled with farts and sharts and "SHHH!  I said shhh!"


----------



## war has changed (Dec 5, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> View attachment 1037246



"I am not ashamed of my quadruple chins, so I try to edit and facetune them out! Also I'm beautiful either way!"

Wat? So rules for thee and not for me? Astounding vanity...


----------



## letericajones (Dec 5, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> View attachment 1037246


Huh? I’m not understanding the argument she’s trying to make. Besides, we’re not even remotely starting from the picture on the left. We’re starting from this:


And Chantal can thank herself for gracing us with this photo.


----------



## raritycunt (Dec 5, 2019)

letericajones said:


> Huh? I’m not understanding the argument she’s trying to make. Besides, we’re not even remotely starting from the picture on the left. We’re starting from this:
> View attachment 1037251
> 
> And Chantal can thank herself for gracing us with this photo.



It’s amazing how she thinks of herself as this curvy, delicious looking goddess when in reality she looks like Winston Churchill after a meth bender.


----------



## chantalisfat (Dec 5, 2019)

There ya go.

Her voice is absolutely fucking dreadful. Why are all these comments lying to her? Good lord.


----------



## SodaLove (Dec 5, 2019)

CHINARED said:


> My animals are barking like crazy. Shes horrible.


Thanks I hate it


----------



## letericajones (Dec 5, 2019)

chantalisfat said:


> View attachment 1037265
> There ya go.
> 
> Her voice is absolutely fucking dreadful. Why are all these comments lying to her? Good lord.


It looks so much worse side by side. What is she doing? Fighting the naysayers by posting a pathetic, dishonest picture. This is beyond delusion. For once in your life, Chantal, ignore the comments.


----------



## Strine (Dec 5, 2019)

Chantal babe, applying copious amounts of reverb doesn't really correct being a quartertone flat for the entire fucking song.

Stop.

ETA: someone archive it; this is gold and won't be up for long

ETA2: this heifer should do an entire Mama Cass cover album, without ever singing a note in tune, and call herself Mama Crass

ETA3: Chantal wishes her stomach was flat as her singing okay I'll stop now


----------



## Viridian (Dec 5, 2019)

Strine said:


> View attachment 1037281
> 
> Chantal babe, applying copious amounts of reverb doesn't really correct being a quartertone flat for the entire fucking song.
> 
> Stop.



Not to mention the fact she wouldn't know what an even tempo was if it ran up and bit her in the leaking fupa. Fucking hell, listening to this made me cringe so hard I think I sprained something.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Dec 5, 2019)

Strine said:


> someone archive it; this is gold and won't be up for long


Archive of  SMULE KARAOKE COVER OF DREAM A LITTLE DREAM OF ME BY MAMA CASS




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Dec 5, 2019)

BhertMern said:


> Archive of  SMULE KARAOKE COVER OF DREAM A LITTLE DREAM OF ME BY MAMA CASS
> View attachment 1037306


She's soooo off-key. and that throat clearing at the beginning made me want to barf. Dis-coos-tin.  How much did she pay for those singing lessons she didn't go to? None? Get your money back. This is awful. Why is it that the people who sing the worst seem to sing the most?


----------



## chantalisfat (Dec 5, 2019)

Maybe she's high on painkillers. She can't be serious. This is seriously, seriously ridiculously bad.



hotcheetospuffs said:


> How much did she pay for those singing lessons she didn't go to? None? Get your money back.



She only went to the first free consultation "class", of course.

Oh, and why is this shit on her strictly food-related channel? She literally only just announced that it was food-only a few hours ago. Jesus fucking Christ, Chantal.


----------



## Strine (Dec 5, 2019)

I just realised her "singing" voice is her fake psycho baby voice she uses when out-she-is-a-chimpin'. You need to use your diaphragm gorl, like in the Thanksgiving video when you bellowed across the entire house that you bought Bibi a gift ( so generous; was it with his money or with Grams'?) or in any of the videos where you yell something at an inappropriate volume at Peetz, then cackle when he ignores you.

ETA:




We have another pie-crust promise from Heifer Chandler. Abdominal surgery hasn't stopped you from eating for five people, why would it stop you from singing for one hour a week?


----------



## Meygen (Dec 5, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> Thanks I hate it


Breathless, tuneless warbling


----------



## marjoram (Dec 5, 2019)

Chinny can't breathe properly when she's sitting down doing nothing; she'd never have good breath control for singing and her teacher isn't gonna be able to help with that.  She really should just STOP.


----------



## Strine (Dec 5, 2019)

marjoram said:


> Chinny can't breathe properly when she's sitting down doing nothing; she'd never have good breath control for singing and her teacher isn't gonna be able to help with that.  She really should just STOP.


Singing or playing a wind instrument would actually tone up her throat muscles and help her breathe. I'm sure she'll achieve this by going to another free-first-lesson teacher and never going back. 

Sorry for shitposting. Slow work day.


----------



## starbucks (Dec 5, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> It’s amazing how she thinks of herself as this curvy, delicious looking goddess when in reality she looks like Winston Churchill after a meth bender.



She has the Jackie Gleason bug eyes


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Dec 5, 2019)

I kinda love it when she pulls this shit.

Yeah, most women wear makeup to look their best, and I would imagine "professional YouTubers" aren't above editing their photos a little bit here and there. In Chantal's mind, that means all women are as ugly as she is and she's just honest enough to admit she's altered her pictures. She is just as beautiful as anyone else; they just have better editing software.

Likewise, I'm guessing it's pretty standard for most record producers to use at least a few elements of enhancement or other studio trickery when they're recording vocals for an album. Therefore, Chantal is as good a singer as anyone else out there; she just needs to tweak the reverb a bit to prove it.

And while we're at it, she's absolutely capable of being a professional body-builder. She just hasn't gotten around to it yet.

Just a few more entries for the List of Reasons Chantal is Normal and We're all Hypocrites. I'll put them after "everyone gorges on fast food a minimum of several times a week" and just before "everyone farts as loudly, frequently, and shamelessly as Chantal".

In my opinion, this kind of batshit narcissism rivals gravy-drinking for sheer amusement.


----------



## fatfuck (Dec 5, 2019)

People telling her she can sing must be trolls or they are as tone deaf as she is. Canadian Burger Boyle.


----------



## Sham (Dec 5, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Archive *MCDONALD'S BIG MAC MUKBANG! EXTRA SAUCY!! *
> View attachment 1036814
> Chantal Marie Vlogs (Chantal 2):
> Archive *Welcome to my vlogging channel! *
> View attachment 1036825





Pizza Sloth said:


> View attachment 1037246



Sure, she loves how she looks so much. Beautiful either way! That's why she had to make an extremely creepy animation of her catfishing photo instead of just including more actual footage of her face.  I would rather watch all four chins flapping in the wind than this horror. And why is uncanny valley "hot" Chantal being swallowed by a howling black void? Then she just sticks a cutesy pink "subscribe!" at the bottom, as if she didn't just show us a bunch of bizarre nightmare clips a second ago. She probably thinks this intro is the height of "lifestyle beauty guru influencer" sophistication and class.


----------



## raritycunt (Dec 5, 2019)

Chantal trying to belt out a cover to a song when she struggles to sit in a chair and breath at the same time is hilarious.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Dec 5, 2019)

"Beautiful either way!" First of all, no.....Those are two completely different pictures for all intents and purposes. If they are beautiful either way, why did you alter it so much? We all know you look NOTHING like that. It's laughable.

But most importantly, have you ever heard of a thing called modesty, Chantal? Even if you truly think you are "beautiful" (lol), to go around actually saying it is really off-putting. Another reason people dislike you.


----------



## Sham (Dec 5, 2019)

God, why?

Also she has 500 dumpster lotions and just spent hundreds on a bunch of frou-frou bullshit from Lush or wherever. Moisturize your dry ass hands.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Dec 5, 2019)

@Strine

Amazing work. Thank you for your time and dedication.

The only suggestions I have would be to add info about how she now fakes the shh tic, and adding this image in the cycle portion.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Dec 5, 2019)

I refuse to believe she isn’t trolling us with this song cover, but we all know Chantal truly believes this is Grammy worthy. It shows how delusional she is and goes hand in hand with losing weight while mukbanging, or how all the men want to fuck her.

I’m not here to white knight Chantal but if it was good, or at least decent I would acknowledge it. IT’S NOT.


----------



## Null (Dec 5, 2019)

BhertMern said:


> Archive of  SMULE KARAOKE COVER OF DREAM A LITTLE DREAM OF ME BY MAMA CASS
> View attachment 1037306


based. she deleted that one


----------



## solidus (Dec 5, 2019)

Imagine being so fat you have hand fat. My god, she has dimples where her knuckles should be because of the excess adipose.


----------



## KitsuneEyes (Dec 5, 2019)

I always spot Sauce Queen under Chantal comments. Clearly Chantal takes a lot of inspiration from her because she wanted to do the same challenge.



Pizza Sloth said:


> Chantal is catching up on all the old Mukbang trends for the past year.. perhaps inspired with the king crab from Veronica Wang, and the whole 'one chip' challenge. View attachment 1031270


I checked her channel and I just hope that she'll stop there.


Spoiler







.



Edit: typo


----------



## Who Now (Dec 5, 2019)

I get that she thinks doing mukbangs gives her free reign to eat a ton of food at once, but why get two Big Macs? There are other choices; a Big Mac and a fish sandwich. A Big Mac and Chicken Wraps.  So boring.  If you are going the feeder porn route, get creative.
And what was the point before of telling us she takes off the meat? Was that when she thought she should show that she was eating less? (sorry for the sperg, I just don't see her logic)

I knew before I ever played the latest singing video it was going to be all breathy and bathroom echo but jesus christ, she was so off key. Couldn't she hear it herself when she played it back?  Or she just doesn't give two fucks


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Dec 5, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> I kinda love it when she pulls this shit.
> 
> Yeah, most women wear makeup to look their best, and I would imagine "professional YouTubers" aren't above editing their photos a little bit here and there. In Chantal's mind, that means all women are as ugly as she is and she's just honest enough to admit she's altered her pictures. She is just as beautiful as anyone else; they just have better editing software.
> 
> ...



Its one thing to retouch a photo to smooth out your skin, remove under eye bags, etc.  Yes, most YouTubers do that. Chantal edits her pics to make herself look markedly thinner, all the while claiming she's so damn happy to be fat and beautiful just as she is, hayders! Once again, she misses the point by several thousand miles.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Dec 5, 2019)

Who Now said:


> And what was the point before of telling us she takes off the meat? Was that when she thought she should show that she was eating less? (sorry for the sperg, I just don't see her logic)


Wasn't that when she was LARPing being vegan?


----------



## Testostrogen (Dec 5, 2019)

Chantal must feel her stomach/fupa cover her entire thighs when she sits, and she can't bend down, she probably can't stand for very long without back pain, and she can't lay down on her back because she can't breathe. All these things have to be seriously uncomfortable even if you experience it every day, right? Considering this stuff it's even more obvious that the only reason she doesn't lose weight is because it requires effort, and is addicted to food, not because she loves her body the way it is LOL. If you really loved your body you wouldn't completely fuck it over like that. And I'm sure when she sits and feels her fupa cover her entire thighs and she can't sit with her legs together she gets frustrated by that feeling and STILL shovels food in her mouth because her food addiction trumps everything. It's really amazing, and it really does remind me of crackheads with teeth falling out and rotting skin who just try to ignore it while they take the next hit.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Dec 5, 2019)

Morbidly obese redneck or adult male deer?


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Dec 5, 2019)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> View attachment 1037602
> Morbidly obese redneck or adult male deer?



Either way, we know it will be a completely fictional tale. Probably one of the "many lovers" she forgot about until just now.

It will most likely be some gross old man or young single guy who lives in a shitty bachelor apartment that smells like "bedhead." There will be something really wrong with him, but she reluctantly makes out with him or gives him a handjob anyway because she was too embarrassed to say no.

We've heard this story a million times before, Chantal. (But maybe her story writing has improved....)


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Dec 5, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> Wasn't that when she was LARPing being vegan?


Nope, it was after her surgery was canceled, it's just another of her I'm a dainty gorl who doesn't like meat quirks. Same as always making a huge deal about how much she looooves water!! But lately, she will have soda and make excuses. Even when she isn't Vegan she pretends how much she loves veggies and fruit and water and craves them so very much. I can't wait for her to try and join the bodybuilding community, she will be following Gym Shark , meal prepping and counting those macros. I hope she goes on BB.com and beholds the forums, they have no time for her bullshit and will let her have it.


----------



## JimmyHill'sBlarms (Dec 5, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> Either way, we know it will be a completely fictional tale. Probably one of the "many lovers" she forgot about until just now.
> 
> It will most likely be some gross old man or young single guy who lives in a shitty bachelor apartment that smells like "bedhead." There will be something really wrong with him, but she reluctantly makes out with him or gives him a handjob anyway because she was too embarrassed to say no.
> 
> We've heard this story a million times before, Chantal. (But maybe her story writing has improved....)



Hey now, he may be Homeless this time. You never know!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 5, 2019)

Just when you thought she couldn’t possibly do anything to ridicule herself even more... Gorl truly is a bottomless KFC bucket.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Dec 5, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> Just when you thought she couldn’t possibly do anything to ridicule herself even more... Gorl truly is a bottomless KFC bucket.


And that is why there are over 1600 pages dedicated to this cow (and hopefully many more)...


----------



## raritycunt (Dec 5, 2019)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> View attachment 1037602
> Morbidly obese redneck or adult male deer?



“Big buck”

Uncle buck?
Bucky barnes?
Buckaroo?

Gotta be specific Chantal, if you’re going to bother making up another encounter.


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Dec 5, 2019)

Big Buck and the Fat Fuck: A TMI Story


----------



## Swagstika (Dec 5, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> @Strine
> 
> Amazing work. Thank you for your time and dedication.
> 
> The only suggestions I have would be to add info about how she now fakes the shh tic, and adding this image in the cycle portion.


Agreed. Also, did you cover the ghost diet?


----------



## SmileyTimeDayCare (Dec 5, 2019)

BhertMern said:


> Archive of  SMULE KARAOKE COVER OF DREAM A LITTLE DREAM OF ME BY MAMA CASS



The effects and her off-key singing make this sound like it should be in the Asylum rip off of A Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## A borscht-on (Dec 5, 2019)

Nice drunken karaoke, Chantal.  Do you hear what I hear?

This bitch is high, high, _high _on pain pills.  They are only exacerbating her very real mental problems and delusions.  Now along with fast food, she's probably developing an addiction to codeine or whatever prescriptions she's clutching in her mitt.  The combination of strong opiates and trash food is giving us premium content unlike anything we have ever seen before.

...and I can't get enough of it!


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Dec 5, 2019)

BhertMern said:


> Archive of  SMULE KARAOKE COVER OF DREAM A LITTLE DREAM OF ME BY MAMA CASS
> View attachment 1037306



Someone with more editing skill than I should really cut the audio from that video into the torture scene from A Clockwork Orange.


----------



## DongMiguel (Dec 5, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> Nope, it was after her surgery was canceled, it's just another of her I'm a dainty gorl who doesn't like meat quirks. Same as always making a huge deal about how much she looooves water!! But lately, she will have soda and make excuses. Even when she isn't Vegan she pretends how much she loves veggies and fruit and water and craves them so very much. I can't wait for her to try and join the bodybuilding community, she will be following Gym Shark , meal prepping and counting those macros. I hope she goes on BB.com and beholds the forums, they have no time for her bullshit and will let her have it.



She likes to pretend she's not a complete fucking slob and has some control. Chantal also had a moment with a mukbang where she claimed she didn't ask for the fries in the combo she ordered and they 'mistakenly' gave it to her. She admits she ordered it as a combo but asked to not get the fries ... so, why not just order the sandwich and a drink? It made no sense except, well, she wanted the fries and made it seem like she didn't really order the fries.

She still ended up eating 'em.

It's so transparent. I mean, you're 400 lbs, we know just by looking at you that you're eating gobs of food. Trying to downplay it with these minor, stupid lies just makes her look ridiculous. I love when she tries to pawn the food off on Bibi. "lol this plate for Bibi..."

Sure it is.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Dec 5, 2019)

This is an interesting phase...

Clotso is going through a period of quasi-reinvention, attempting to redefine herself.  Apparently, just being a fat girl who accepts it is not as fulfilling as she had hoped, but at least the eating's good.  

However, she's getting impatient about becoming a mega-YouTube star.  It is time for it to happen.  But she needs a new channel for that, because the main brand is so tainted, plus she needs a channel for all her food.  So, this new channel, with its fancy trailer of most of her most cringeworthy moments completely removed from context and packaged as the wacky life of our gal-about-town, promises a new beginning, a birth of a YouTube star.

Sadly for Clotso, she has no talent, can't stick to anything, is delusional, et. al. 

The trailer, which is totally lulzy, will be the greatest moment from this phase, but that was almost assuredly all somebody else's work (she did put out the call)

Her own work?  An off-key Mama Cass.  

No, sadly, I don't think that was a troll. She wants to prove she has talent, worthy of a YouTube superstar. She thought she sounded pretty good.  Her heart was in it (even though she was lazy and half assed) and her feelings were hurt by its reception and deleted it.

Chantal in her re-invention stages is usually pretty lulzy in unexpected and yet oddly familiar ways...  They also always end in her rage quitting YouTube...


----------



## thejackal (Dec 5, 2019)

She has 11 karaoke vids up on YouTube.  I've embedded them all in this post.  Maybe one our archivists could grab them for posterity.



Spoiler





























						YouTube
					

Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




					www.youtube.com
				



























Here's one more that I couldn't embed cause of the shit software here.  Nah, JK, love ya @Null.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Dec 5, 2019)

Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.



I got a few, but I need to go. Maybe someone can grab the rest.

Archive:
Joan Osborne "One of Us"
Lana Del Rey "Once Upon a Dream"
Bob Dylan "Blowin' in the Wind"
Bob Dylan "Knockin' on Heaven's Door"
Gin Blossoms "Hey Jealousy"






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Dec 5, 2019)

If ol clotso was such a good singer, why use a trash ass software to sing? Just turn your camera on and belt it out fatty.
From your lips to gods (unfortunate) ears.


----------



## Beluga (Dec 5, 2019)

Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Twinkie (Dec 5, 2019)

@Man vs persistent rat Chantal might be set to rage-delete her karaoke videos. You said I could nag you in an emergency!   Please halp archive. Gargoyle Gorl and Beluga already grabbed several.

@Strine excellent job on the new OP can't wait til it goes live


----------



## Beluga (Dec 5, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> @Man vs persistent rat Chantal might be set to rage-delete her karaoke videos. You said I could nag you in an emergency! Please halp archive. Gargoyle Gorl and Beluga already grabbed several.


If she had 11 karaoke videos we archived them all already!


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Dec 5, 2019)

She has 2 smule accounts, actually




The one she advertised in her vids is empty
csara0884 has 20 songs on it, some of them she posted on her yt.





						csara0884's Profile | Smule
					






					www.smule.com
				



And all covers are at least year ago.


----------



## Twinkie (Dec 5, 2019)

How to archive smule?


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Dec 5, 2019)

I'm not sure whether I got all of them during the automated rip, but I got them again just in case for whenever we send all of Chantal's recordings into space for future generations to appreciate.


----------



## Beluga (Dec 5, 2019)

I've downloaded 3 smule tracks using this website here but after a few times it forces you to sign up. 

How do I upload sound tracks here? Dragging and dropping isn't working and I'm a spaz


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Dec 5, 2019)

Beluga said:


> I've downloaded 3 smule tracks using this website here but after a few times it forces you to sign up.
> 
> How do I upload sound tracks here? Dragging and dropping isn't working and I'm a spaz


Just use the attach file function on the bottom left.


----------



## 'tism take the wheel (Dec 5, 2019)

thejackal said:


> She has 11 karaoke vids up on YouTube.  I've embedded them all in this post.  Maybe one our archivists could grab them for posterity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I...I had no idea...I'm not an OG with Chantal...
I literally can not thank you enough for giving me this gift. 
It's truly the greatest thing I've ever been given in my whole life. I am currently splicing and dicing this GOLD for some music videos...I...I just...Sir/Ma'am...You are a Golden God...

Christmas came early, GORLS!!!!!


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Dec 5, 2019)

Beluga said:


> I've downloaded 3 smule tracks using this website here but after a few times it forces you to sign up.
> 
> How do I upload sound tracks here? Dragging and dropping isn't working and I'm a spaz


They need combining into an archive (eg. zip) if the site won't accept the extension. I grabbed from the bottom (oldest) up until I reached the limit:

6 Underground
Time after time (Cindy Lauper)
Summertime Sadness (piano)
Til I Hear It From You
Dreamlover
Fade Into You
Once Upon A Dream - Lana Del Rey version from Disney's Ma...
Once Upon a Dream

If somebody can grab some of the others until they run out of downloads for the day we can finish the collection. Also if possible when saving the files include the band name as well as song title given on the same page, so it's easier to work out what is what.


----------



## Beluga (Dec 5, 2019)

Got these 3, she uploaded some of the songs she had on Youtube on her Smule


----------



## marjoram (Dec 5, 2019)

I am offended on behalf of Mama Cass and all vocalists who take their art seriously and I just wanna put it out there that if she ever goes after Janis imma have Sappy Crimson Claw put a curse on her fat ass.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Dec 5, 2019)

marjoram said:


> I am offended on behalf of Mama Cass and all vocalists who take their art seriously and I just wanna put it out there that if she ever goes after Janis imma have Sappy Crimson Claw put a curse on her fat ass.


No worries! If she so much as hums the opening notes of "Bobby McGhee" I will get out my twine and banishing herbs!


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Dec 5, 2019)

Chantal isn't even worthy of being the gum stuck to the bottom of Mama Cass's shoe.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Dec 5, 2019)

Now that's teamwork.

Good job, Kiwis. Hit the showers.

ETA:


Beluga said:


> I've downloaded 3 smule tracks using this website here but after a few times it forces you to sign up.
> 
> How do I upload sound tracks here? Dragging and dropping isn't working and I'm a spaz



If download sites aren't working/aren't your thing, you can always use this handy little tool. It gets a little temperamental sometimes, but it's pretty reliable and dead easy for downloading.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 5, 2019)

She made me think of an old comedy skit. This is pretty much how Chantal sees herself vs how the rest of the world sees her.


----------



## 'tism take the wheel (Dec 5, 2019)

I don't know what you guys are talking about. She is the songbird for a generation, you guys! I'm seriously.
Also, I'm team Peetz. 



Spoiler: Dream Lovers







Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Hey, also...um...is there a thread for Cuntal videos and pictures like ALR? Am I stinking up the thread? I didn't see oneeeeeee so...It's here now.)


----------



## chantalisfat (Dec 5, 2019)

I love that she deleted it. The Mama Cass song isn't on that Smule account though - she must have another one too.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Dec 5, 2019)

'tism take the wheel said:


> Hey, also...um...is there a thread for Cuntal videos and pictures like ALR? Am I stinking up the thread? I didn't see oneeeeeee so...It's here now.)


Chantal would benefit a lot from a dedicated subforum because each video gets at least a few pages of comments, especially over the past year, but I'm not sure how long that pace would be maintained. This thread is definitely hard to keep up with and I wish there were separate threads each focusing on a particular type of content, but I don't think you can have multiple threads for a cow unless they have their own subforum. Somebody a long while ago suggested merging ALR's forum and Chantal together when this subject came up last, but I think we'd be treading on dedicated AL-posters toes to ask for that.


----------



## Twinkie (Dec 5, 2019)

At the very least let Strine finish the Chantal OP before she gets a subforum, because this thread would become general discussion

Also if she gets a subforum her icon should be a toilet @Null


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Dec 5, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> At the very least let Strine finish the Chantal OP before she gets a subforum, because this thread would become general discussion
> 
> Also if she gets a subforum her icon should be a toilet @Null



Personally, I like the idea of her having her own subforum, but it also feels like we'd be jinxing it. Like, as soon as Null went through the trouble of setting everything up, the bitch would drop dead just to spite teh boolies.


----------



## krazy orange cat (Dec 5, 2019)

Maybe I'm alone in this opinion, but I feel giving Chantal her own forum will just boost her ego. She'll have reached ALR level at last.

Not that I don't think she warrants having her own forum. It could cause a simultaneous pride boost and chimp out that results in entertainment for weeks.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Dec 5, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> Personally, I like the idea of her having her own subforum, but it also feels like we'd be jinxing it. Like, as soon as Null went through the trouble of setting everything up, the bitch would drop dead just to spite teh boolies.



She’s too stubborn to die. She has enough delicious dairy for a “fan made videos/haydur nation thread” (Micheal b petty et al) a social media thread (Instagram and her tentative community posts) and her general thread (this thread)...

she’s currently got more reason for a forum than Tommy Tooter has.



krazy orange cat said:


> Maybe I'm alone in this opinion, but I feel giving Chantal her own forum will just boost her ego. She'll have reached ALR level at last.
> 
> Not that I don't think she warrants having her own forum. It could cause a simultaneous pride boost and chimp out that results in entertainment for weeks.



Exactly. She will go out of her way to prove us wrong and fail spectacularly... I have a whole bowl of Cheerios on standby.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 5, 2019)

What exactly is wrong with boosting her ego? It’s not like it’s gonna make her drop 200 lbs overnight and turn her life around. Baiting the ‘tard is only gonna give us more and better content. I want her ego to be Elon Musk high.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Dec 5, 2019)

Um, I’m just catching up so rate me late at will, but belting with a fresh abdominal wound is the last fucking thing you want to do. I’ve known singers who go back to work after c-sections who have issues for months doing a proper belt because it fucking hurts. Not saying she’s capable of a proper belt, but that almost makes it worse when you have no knowledge of technique or the biological mechanisms involved. 

Lord, she’s going to pop that incision between the ridiculous overeating which we know gives her the sharts and this stupid shit.


----------



## CHINARED (Dec 5, 2019)

The  is at it again. 11:46 she farts so hard seems like she shit herself.  And WTF with those ugly fart faces


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Dec 5, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> Somebody a long while ago suggested merging ALR's forum and Chantal together


There's next-to-no moderation in there by policy, and it's full of new ambaby facebook refugees who never integrate. No-one can stay on topic in any thread. Please god* no.

And if anything, the subforum model makes it harder to find information at times, an example from the ALR forum being a lot of people don't realise Becky has been diagnosed with a kidney problem despite it being crossposted to multiple threads.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Dec 5, 2019)

BerriesArnold said:


> View attachment 1037062
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is awesome! Kind of like a Clotso Roulette wheel. You let it go, push pause at random intervals and enjoy the spoils.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Dec 5, 2019)

DOMINO'S BROOKLYN PEPPERONI PIZZA "MUKANG" -- RECAP

starts off with a fake shh after drinking water
having water with a "huge, greasy ass pizza with extra cheese" because she cannot handle soda today
scalds her mouth in the first bite, she persists and quivers like her clit has been punched
TMI storytime: how Big Buck shit the bed
"I am not eating the crust because it is too filling"
this time, we do not bother chewing
story takes place at Barrigan's (spelling?), a bar in rural Ontario
same bar as the man with missing fingers who wore Chantal's bra and cried in bed
Big Buck was a regular at the bar
he was a very tall man (looked like giant Guy Fieri, 10/10 would smash)
drunk woman played ACDC's Thunderstruck on repeat on the jukebox
bartender had a crush on Big Buck, she was shuuuuper jealous of Chantal so she was a meanie
wanted to go home with someone so she did not have to be with her friend and her boyfriend
Big Buck sits next to Chantal at her table and orders the table a pitcher of beer
antibiotic alarm goes off in the middle
she drank rum and cokes that night followed by beer
Big Buck was very polite and smelled nice
she had an "open mind and open legs"
Big Buck asked her to go home with him, drove home with a DD
ANOTHER FART AT AROUND 11:45, "the fart sounded worried"
went into Big Buck's basement, "shag pad" as she called it
they began to "have a good night"
then they both passed out
Big Buck had way too much to drink
her leg rolled over and felt something cold, mushy, and wet
Big Buck shit all over the foot of the bed
now we start eating the crust
references the failed-threesome-projectile-diarrhea-thong story
when Big Buck wakes up, he runs to the bathroom
through the bathroom door, Buck asks Chinny if she wants a round two
asks Buck's friend for a ride home, she is creeped out by him
while driving, he asks Chantal, "Can I have a try at ya?"
she thinks he wants to tell her a joke
she tells him that she is not feeling well
she was attracted to him, but she thought he was crazy
eats over half of the pizza and claims she is full
"I am rehashing these memories for you guys"
Abrupt ending












That face when you roll over in bed and your thigh crushes a turd.


Spoiler: THE BAR?



Update: I think I found the bar. The location seems reasonably close to Chantal, it is now permanently closed.
Berrigan's Pub
184 Military Rd, Lancaster, ON K0C 1N0
I believe the bar is now an independent grocer.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Dec 5, 2019)

So this place where she picks up Big Buck is the same place she met the fingerless dude who like wearing her bra. Mouth noises are terrible and that fart sounded like it was made in a bathtub full of water. Four cups of ranch. Again, she steals this guy from another woman, this time the bartender. Says she won't eat the crust then eats them. The smacking, oh the awful smacking. She averaged about 2.5 minutes per slice. Eta: her blush is atrocious. and ninja'd.


----------



## AngelBitch (Dec 5, 2019)

Sham said:


> View attachment 1037418
> 
> God, why?
> 
> Also she has 500 dumpster lotions and just spent hundreds on a bunch of frou-frou bullshit from Lush or wherever. Moisturize your dry ass hands.


ugh it looks like she's got some kind of skin condition happening... usually they give your hands a nice warm lotion and oil massage with a manicure, why do hers look so dry and red and rashy?


----------



## Twinkie (Dec 5, 2019)

what's with the barrettes?


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Dec 5, 2019)

CHINARED said:


> The  is at it again. 11:46 she farts so hard seems like she shit herself. And WTF with those ugly fart faces


>Mukang 

Archive of  DOMINO'S BROOKLYN PEPPERONI PIZZA MUKANG 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Dec 5, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> what's with the barrettes?


Her feminine comb-over must need a little support


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Dec 5, 2019)

I'm two minutes in and I hear "So, basically, I had a one-nighter with a guy who shit the bed." I don't even need to hear any more.

No. No, you didn't Chantal. We are done here. That did not happen and everyone knows it.

Remember your last fake one night stand story was about a guy who supposedly got diarrhea and had to run to the bathroom while you were blowing him? And then proceeded to clog your toilet. Also did not happen and everyone knows it. Shit stories are not funny. They are gross. But even less funny when they are obviously made up.

ETA: Spoiler alert: The random one-night stand's roommate also wants to fuck her! What a damn surprise. Of course she gives him the side-eye because he is so beneath her. Chantal has standards, dude. She will apparently go home with random fat guys who shit themselves in bed just to avoid sleeping on her friend's boyfriend's couch. But how dare you even look at her, you weirdo!

Basically, the moral of the story is that all dudes want to fuck Chantal. All dudes can't control their bowels. And also, Chantal is a liar.

(But my favorite part was when she brought up the threesome story about the couple she catfished and then destroyed their bathroom. And then she had the audacity to blame it all on them because "they fed her too much booze and had no towels in their bathroom"). Fucking classic.


----------



## toiling in obscurity (Dec 5, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> I'm two minutes in and I hear "So, basically, I had a one-nighter with a guy who shit the bed." I don't even need to hear any more.
> 
> No. No, you didn't Chantal. We are done here. That did not happen and everyone knows it.
> 
> ...


I feel like I definitely remember her saying during that story time that she brought her own bottle of liquor, chugged it on the ride over, and continued to drink once she got there as they looked on in annoyance and disgust. Now it’s much more convenient to blame them for “feeding her booze” against her will no doubt in an attempt to get her drunk and in bed with them, because she’s so irresistible.


----------



## AngelBitch (Dec 5, 2019)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> her leg rolled over and felt something cold, mushy, and wet
> Big Buck shit all over the foot of the bed
> now we start eating the crust
> references the failed-threesome-projectile-diarrhea-thong story


Never in my life have i had as many personal encounters with shit as chantal. no one has. why does she make up shit based stories? they're not relatable, you foul cunt, no one enjoys hearing you fart and shart and talk about poop while snarfing family size amounts of food. 

i just don't get the disconnect between her professed desire to be someone people envy and emulate and the shit obsession. the two do not go together, Chinny.


----------



## krazy orange cat (Dec 5, 2019)

I think the moral of Chantal's stories is that men want her, then sober up and shit themselves upon getting a better look at what they brought home.


----------



## chantalisfat (Dec 5, 2019)

"Whaddya mean 'big catch'? Is that supposed to be like a fat joke?"


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Dec 5, 2019)

toiling in obscurity said:


> I feel like I definitely remember her saying during that story time that she brought her own bottle of liquor, chugged it on the ride over, and continued to drink once she got there as they looked on in annoyance and disgust.



Haha. That is totally what she said. I forgot about that until just now. I don't know if there is archival footage of that video or not. But I 100% remember her saying that.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Dec 5, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> Haha. That is totally what she said. I forgot about that until just now. I don't know if there is archival footage of that video or not. But I 100% remember her saying that.


I am not sure where the archival footage is, but dear leader did a stream where he showcased the infamous storytime. Timestamped for your convenience.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Dec 5, 2019)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> I am not sure where the archival footage is, but dear leader did a stream where he showcased the infamous storytime. Timestamped for your convenience.


Here's the actual video.




I'll throw up an archive once I get the file size reduced because of course the file is 100.76mb.


----------



## thejackal (Dec 5, 2019)

Kamov Ka-52 said:


> Here's the actual video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crazy how much thinner she looks just 2.5 years ago.  Nah, that ain't crazy.  That's the most expected, unexceptional thing ever.


----------



## Barbarella (Dec 5, 2019)

I’m beginning to think Bibi has a shit fetish, and Chantel clearly does too. That’s what’s keeping them together- nothing else seems logical.

Chantel is the grossest, most vile, disgusting woman ever birthed. Not only her appearance, personality, bodily noises,lies,  but the fact that every “sexy” fantasy always includes crap shows how disturbed her mind truly is.

Mom is oblivious but her poor sister. I’ll bet she tells everybody she’s an only child.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Dec 5, 2019)

krazy orange cat said:


> I think the moral of Chantal's stories is that men want her, then sober up and shit themselves upon getting a better look at what they brought home.


Yeah, I don’t think I’m my entire life outside of my grandmother who seemed obsessed with my BMs that I’ve ever willingly discussed shitting with people. We all do it, but we all know it’s not polite conversation. It’s expressly impolite when you’re fucking eating. She’s just leaning in to being gross. You do you, sis.


----------



## PatTraverse (Dec 5, 2019)

krazy orange cat said:


> I think the moral of Chantal's stories is that men want her, then sober up and shit themselves upon getting a better look at what they brought home.


It would definitely explain why they all have performance issues in her stories: they are liquored up to the point where they can barely get it up.

Also her stories are just so bizarre because it seems like she thinks that she comes up looking good. Saying things like the man was attractive and chose her over a more attractive woman does not change the fact that she was fine sleeping with men with tiny dicks who would shit themselves. These are encounters that most people would never talk about yet here she is boasting because any attention is good in her mind.


----------



## marjoram (Dec 5, 2019)

I can't decide which is grosser--the person you're sharing a bed with shitting all over it or the thought of Chinny having sex.......good thing neither one is true.

E;missing letter


----------



## solidus (Dec 5, 2019)

Does she honestly think people regularly fart while eating? Like really?




DelicateMageflower said:


> Chantal isn't even worthy of being the gum stuck to the bottom of Mama Cass's shoe.



To be fair to Chantal though, she might *actually* die from a ham sandwich though.


----------



## Ellana (Dec 5, 2019)

What kind of reaction does she want from posting this?
Are we supposed to laugh at her terrible photoshop skills?
Haha the cat looks like he's jumping over her?
Oh Chantal looks so pretty?


----------



## Oh My Gauzepads (Dec 5, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> I’m beginning to think Bibi has a shit fetish, and Chantel clearly does too. That’s what’s keeping them together- nothing else seems logical.
> 
> Chantel is the grossest, most vile, disgusting woman ever birthed. Not only her appearance, personality, bodily noises,lies,  but the fact that every “sexy” fantasy always includes crap shows how disturbed her mind truly is.
> 
> Mom is oblivious but her poor sister. I’ll bet she tells everybody she’s an only child.



At this point, she makes the Slaton sisters look more appealing.


----------



## chantalisfat (Dec 5, 2019)

Ellana said:


> View attachment 1038433
> What kind of reaction does she want from posting this?
> Are we supposed to laugh at her terrible photoshop skills?
> Haha the cat looks like he's jumping over her?
> Oh Chantal looks so pretty?


She thinks she looks pretty. 

Karate Joe made that for her. I am disappointed in myself that I know that.


----------



## Situation Type Deal Gorl (Dec 5, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> “Big buck”
> 
> Bucky barnes?
> 
> Gotta be specific Chantal, if you’re going to bother making up another encounter.



Shut your haydur mouth! The Winter Soldier has WAY too much self-respect to get involved with this bitch.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Dec 5, 2019)

late but here's a vid from Sept






Something to think of since those asking him about farts text were dropped by chinners herself...


----------



## solidus (Dec 5, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> late but here's a vid from Sept
> 
> 
> 
> ...



#CancelPeetz

Peetz is too autistic to worry about whether or not his dates/free car rides with Chantal are enabling her behaviour.

Chantal is a vile pig and always will be despite the other NPCs in her pathetic life.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Dec 5, 2019)

This is like her 150th story about her "lover" or her one night stand and a dude hitting on her in a club or at a party. Its really sad since it's obvious all these stories are made up.

Also, I'm perfectly aware that our standards drop when we are intoxicated having made few drunken bad choices in the past myself  but honestly, if I were a dude you'd have to inject me with morphine, heroine and shove ketamine up my nose for me to go anywhere that steamy mountain of cow dung. 

Unless all these men were like Jeremy from Apple Valley or whatever his name was or some nasty fat fetishists which I doubt ..

She said her mind is open and her legs are open, no bitch, your legs are glued together by the fat and additionally covered with your dangling fupa.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Dec 5, 2019)

Oh dear Aphrodite, we been knew about Peetz. You running out of topics? Did you trim your own bangs again?


----------



## Thornforg (Dec 5, 2019)

Do you think all the shit stories are a way of what is left of her brain's survival instinct trying to tell herself that she's shoveling shit into her own mouth? We all know she's a pathological liar, but maybe subconsciously she understands that one day she's going to shit herself to death on a toilet at some dude's house after blowing him for thirty six big macs.


----------



## hungryhippo (Dec 5, 2019)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> DOMINO'S BROOKLYN PEPPERONI PIZZA "MUKANG" -- RECAP
> 
> starts off with a fake shh after drinking water
> having water with a "huge, greasy ass pizza with extra cheese" because she cannot handle soda today
> ...



Based on her identical hair part, choice of lip gloss (it matches what got wiped off from her last video) and cheek contour/blush, it looks like she filmed this and the last video on the same day. She just changed her eye makeup and wiped off her mole. No wonder she got full after only half a pizza lmao -- we know she can eat the full thing as she admitted it in the past, it's because she had two sauced up Big Macs and a large fry right before. What the actual fuck. And she thinks throwing around a couple of 5lb dumbbells will let her eat this shit and lose weight lmao.


Edit: it's definitely the same day you can see the smears on her face where she wiped off her eyeliner from earlier. Nice try chantal, you're not fooling anyone. Anyone got the calorie count for the two meals combined?


----------



## DongMiguel (Dec 5, 2019)

Toward the end of the video, after telling us about how she literally rolled over into cold, wet shit and had to take a shower, she says, "it gets much worse..." and proceeds to tell us about how this guy's roommate wanted to also have sex with her while giving her a ride home. Okay, if it happened, creepy. But the way she tells it, the guy backed off pretty quickly and didn't push after she said she wasn't feeling well. In what world is that so much worse than your leg rolling into the shit of a stranger?

There's no doubt in my mind she fetishizes shit. No normal person would think that portion of the story, while creepy, is worse than what she had just told us.

Also, once again, Chantal just magically recalls specific songs that play on the radio at certain times in her stories. This time AC/DC and CCR.

Yet other, more major details, seem to evade her.


----------



## AngelBitch (Dec 5, 2019)

solidus said:


> Does she honestly think people regularly fart while eating? Like really?


i think she does think that.  i think she really thinks everyone farts at the dinner table, shits themselves in the car, clogs toilets in every bathroom they use, shits themselves during sex, drops trou on public pathways to piss... she thinks everyone does that and she's the only one 'brave' enough to talk about it.

news flash, Cuntal. normal people, most people, do not do that. have never done that. would never do that.


----------



## chantalisfat (Dec 5, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> late but here's a vid from Sept
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's the only reaction channel I can stand. No theatrics, no OTT personality, no faux outrage or race bullshit. Every single other reaction channel is either cow-worthy or very close to it.


----------



## PatTraverse (Dec 6, 2019)

DongMiguel said:


> Toward the end of the video, after telling us about how she literally rolled over into cold, wet shit and had to take a shower, she says, "it gets much worse..." and proceeds to tell us about how this guy's roommate wanted to also have sex with her while giving her a ride home. Okay, if it happened, creepy. But the way she tells it, the guy backed off pretty quickly and didn't push after she said she wasn't feeling well. In what world is that so much worse than your leg rolling into the shit of a stranger?
> 
> There's no doubt in my mind she fetishizes shit. No normal person would think that portion of the story, while creepy, is worse than what she had just told us.
> 
> ...


Bad liars are very specific about things people would forget to try and give credence to their stories while at the same time being vague on details that most people would actually remember.

I still laugh at that custom mixtape she supposedly got from that random guy who did not know her prior to their one-night stand. Chantal simply lacks the brainpower necessary to incorporate the things she has seen in movies into her stories while making them believable. Just amateur hour all around with her.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Dec 6, 2019)

Her recent story sounded a lot like Trainspotting when Murphy shits the bed after hitting the club with Renton. Chinny, stop watching Netflix and hit the gym. The barbells are calling.


----------



## Wherethewildlingsare (Dec 6, 2019)

hungryhippo said:


> Based on her identical hair part, choice of lip gloss (it matches what got wiped off from her last video) and cheek contour/blush, it looks like she filmed this and the last video on the same day. She just changed her eye makeup and wiped off her mole. No wonder she got full after only half a pizza lmao -- we know she can eat the full thing as she admitted it in the past, it's because she had two sauced up Big Macs and a large fry right before. What the actual fuck. And she thinks throwing around a couple of 5lb dumbbells will let her eat this shit and lose weight lmao.
> 
> 
> Edit: it's definitely the same day you can see the smears on her face where she wiped off her eyeliner from earlier. Nice try chantal, you're not fooling anyone. Anyone got the calorie count for the two meals combined?


Reminds me of her Hello Fresh/mental binge breakdown day. She even clipped her hair the same way to fool us all into thinking that it wasn't the same day.


----------



## multiverse (Dec 6, 2019)

*Meal 1*
2 big macs: 1,126 calories
2 medium fries: 680 calories
1 medium soft drink: 220 calories

*Meal 2*
Brooklyn Style Cheese Pizza, extra large w/ extra cheese: 2,100 calories
(4) cups of ranch: 640 calories

Total daily calories (minus breakfast, snacks, leftovers, late night orders, etc): 4,766 calories.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Dec 6, 2019)

Hang on.



hungryhippo said:


> Edit: it's definitely the same day you can see the smears on her face where she wiped off her eyeliner from earlier. Nice try chantal, you're not fooling anyone. Anyone got the calorie count for the two meals combined?




She said she did a pizza mukbang and TMI on Sunday night but "accidentally" deleted the footage:



Pineapple Fox said:


> She also admits to binging on pizza, nice one Chantal
> View attachment 1033436



She also deleted "another" recent mukbang:



JadeyL said:


> View attachment 1036271
> 
> What happened is that Chantal is very very stupid.





Then there was some indication she'd already had the second Good Food:


chantalisfat said:


> So this means she has already cooked and eaten the second batch of GoodFood food, yes? She posted this at 1:45ish am, meaning the messages were from just a little bit ago, and she is referring to an additional meal, not the one she already posted today. She's also referencing a comment from a few hours ago re: "erbs". Good god.



So her week has been:

Saturday: Seafood
Sunday: Chicken orzo feast, probably at least one other meal box thing, and a pizza binge
Monday: ER trip
Tuesday: Cheesesteak and potato binge (also: oatmeal, apples, smoked mussels, scrambled eggs, deviled eggs)
Wednesday: Big Macs, pizza
Thursday: Got her nails done

Somewhere in here is another deleted mukbang and the third Good Food binge (might be one and the same, though she claims as of Tuesday she hadn't eaten the Good Food meal -- for whatever that's worth).

Here's the thing, though. If she had a pizza binge on both Sunday and  Wednesday, then this timeline works just fine. But if there was only one pizza  binge (the "deleted" pizza-TMI) and it was the same day as the Big Macs, that means she had the Big Macs, pizza, chicken, and possibly another Good Food meal (which would account for the second "deleted" mukbang) on the same day -- the day before she went to the ER because she lidurally exploded.

Just a thought. A horrifying, yet hilarious, thought.


----------



## multiverse (Dec 6, 2019)

Just a fun little maths project. Chantal isn't on her way to 500 pounds at all. Check it out.


----------



## starbucks (Dec 6, 2019)

AngelBitch said:


> i think she does think that.  i think she really thinks everyone farts at the dinner table, shits themselves in the car, clogs toilets in every bathroom they use, shits themselves during sex, drops trou on public pathways to piss... she thinks everyone does that and she's the only one 'brave' enough to talk about it.
> 
> news flash, Cuntal. normal people, most people, do not do that. have never done that. would never do that.



Don't forget she admitted to picking her nose and flick it...she said she knows everyone does this but wont admit to it


----------



## raritycunt (Dec 6, 2019)

Situation Type Deal Gorl said:


> Shut your haydur mouth! The Winter Soldier has WAY too much self-respect to get involved with this bitch.



You’re absolutely right he does, but peetz is a marvel nerd (which is fine) and he may have been into cosplaying for his beloved Chantal at some point.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Dec 6, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> You’re absolutely right he does, but peetz is a marvel nerd (which is fine) and he may have been into cosplaying for his beloved Chantal at some point.




The only cosplay those two are doing is Jabba and Leia.


----------



## Pineapple Fox (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## war has changed (Dec 6, 2019)

Pineapple Fox said:


> View attachment 1038680



I thought she was confined to bedrest?


----------



## Barbarella (Dec 6, 2019)

Pineapple Fox said:


> View attachment 1038680


That has to be a troll. Tomato paste is six ounces. She’d only get ripped if she lifted them 27/7 and never ate another bite. 

I find it hard to believe even disgusting idiot Cuntel believes those tiny cans can do anything against her immense mass.

At the same time, I hope we get some new exercise videos with her lifting those tiny cans in her fat hands while her huge belly and fupa shivers and jiggles while a steaming bag of Arby’s waits behind her.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Dec 6, 2019)

Pineapple Fox said:


> View attachment 1038680


Goodbye prescribed bedrest, we hardly knew ye.


----------



## Pineapple Fox (Dec 6, 2019)

This exercise most likely consisted of her lifting the cans up to her clicking maw, drinking the paste like gravy and lowering them back down before grabbing more. When she says RIPPED she’s talking about farting.


> This Foodie Beauty is gonna be FARTING teehee


----------



## raritycunt (Dec 6, 2019)

Pineapple Fox said:


> View attachment 1038680



Oh  two cans, I’m pretty sure everyone’s grandma can carry at least two back from the market but ok


----------



## chantalisfat (Dec 6, 2019)

Tomato paste cans are 6 ounces.

She lifted 1/1000th of her self-reported weight as of however many months ago. 1/1000th. Of her grossly underestimated and self-reported weight.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 6, 2019)

Lmao either she’s trolling or hasn’t even bothered to read a single tutorial on strength straining and hypertrophy. Let’s start with the harsh truth that she, as a woman, will never ever ever ever get anywhere near what most people would consider ripped. Don’t let your mustache fool you, Chantal, your testosterone levels are low. Buzzfeed cuck-in-chief low. Even if you went on a steroid cycle, you’d need to drop your body fat down to <15% to see any muscle definition whatsoever, let alone to qualify as ripped.

The problem with extreme weight loss is that your body burns a ton of muscle mass too. So, as a woman, not only does your body resist putting on any decent amount of muscle mass, your weight loss will shed whatever you have now. There’s a good reason why strongmen and powerlifters tend to be fat or downright morbidly obese. Losing 300 lbs and getting ripped at the same time is a pipe dream.

Hypertrophy-oriented weightlifting requires dedication. You can’t just eat whatever the fuck you want and lift when you feel like it. You need to follow a high-protein diet and a strict workout routine. Chantal can’t follow through with anything. Does she seriously believe this time will be different? Not eating garbage before a potentially deadly surgery was too hard but training five times a week won’t? Let’s be cereal here. 

Lastly, Chantal, your ripped female heroes and inspiration are on anavar, you fucking moron. Here’s a natural female powerlifter.


She has many years of strength training behind her and is *very* strong (for a woman) but you wouldn’t exactly call her ripped, would you? She has a great body but that’s about it.

The varbies that turn your parachute panties wet are so juiced up they could open a Capri Sun factory. There’s nothing natural about this sort of female physique



A man could look like that naturally, but a woman? Never. Not even in a million years of training. Unless we’re talking about modern “women” of course. 

If you want to look like that, here’s what you gotta do. You have to lose more than 300 lbs first. You have to get to a very low body fat. It’s not enough to just be within a normal weight range. We’re talking <20 BMI. Wait a year or two for your weight to stabilize. Get skin removal surgery. Wait a couple of months until your wounds are healed and your doctor gives you the green light for heavy lifting. Go on a high protein diet and start lifting. Learn the proper form. Get used to feeling like a truck hit you every single day. After maybe two, three years, hop on the anavar train and up your protein intake and training intensity. You’re gonna have your dream physique within a couple of years. Maybe less than a year with stronger steroids if you don’t kick the bucket first.

You up for the challenge?


----------



## Horrors of the Deep (Dec 6, 2019)

For the reference, lifting and intense physical activity in general doesn't make you feel like a truck hit you. Perhaps when you're starting out and overexerting yourself you will get minor muscle damage and your muscles will hurt the next day, but after doing a workout a couple times and your muscles getting used to the workload it'll pass. What's left is that you're tired, but it's a good and satisfying sense of tiredness. Search for "post workout euphoria" for further information and science behind it.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Dec 6, 2019)

Cans of tomato paste are literally 6 ounces.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Dec 6, 2019)

2 cans? She holds dozens of them on her hands as a fat.


----------



## MrsLoveMom (Dec 6, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> Lmao either she’s trolling or hasn’t even bothered to read a single tutorial on strength straining and hypertrophy. Let’s start with the harsh truth that she, as a woman, will never ever ever ever get anywhere near what most people would consider ripped. Don’t let your mustache fool you, Chantal, your testosterone levels are low. Buzzfeed cuck-in-chief low. Even if you went on a steroid cycle, you’d need to drop your body fat down to <15% to see any muscle definition whatsoever, let alone to qualify as ripped.
> 
> The problem with extreme weight loss is that your body burns a ton of muscle mass too. So, as a woman, not only does your body resist putting on any decent amount of muscle mass, your weight loss will shed whatever you have now. There’s a good reason why strongmen and powerlifters tend to be fat or downright morbidly obese. Losing 300 lbs and getting ripped at the same time is a pipe dream.
> 
> ...


 This bodybuilding dream is my favorite Chantal aspiration ever. I give it until tomorrow and she'll be off on some other wild ass tangent. 

Cupcake Vegan does a video on Chantal becoming the competitor in the figure category.


----------



## fatfuck (Dec 6, 2019)

I thought her channel was no longer about diets and weight related stuff?

Anyways, who else is ready for 5 minutes of gym footage featuring her doing some worthless arm machine routine and walking at 1 mph on a treadmill in her business pants burning a total of 100 calories, followed by a stop at a local Shitbucks for a major 400 calories sugar bomb "coffee" on her way back home to a massive 3k calories OMAD that's not really OMAD but intuitive snack to hold her until her 4k calories vegan dinner that's not really vegan.

I have no doubt that exercise will transform her very rapidly as happened with her grape fast where she developed super smell after just 24 hours!

Maybe we'll even see George again. Hopefully that gym didn't go out of business because she stopped going there... Here's hoping she actually goes swimming as she said she would last year.



Spoiler: Weightloss progress


----------



## PatTraverse (Dec 6, 2019)

chantalisfat said:


> View attachment 1038780
> 
> Tomato paste cans are 6 ounces.
> 
> She lifted 1/1000th of her self-reported weight as of however many months ago. 1/1000th. Of her grossly underestimated and self-reported weight.


To be honest, the tomato cans do not matter as she does not even need them. Her arms are so fat and heavy on their own that lifting them is a workout.



fatfuck said:


> I thought her channel was no longer about diets and weight related stuff?
> 
> Anyways, who else is ready for 5 minutes of gym footage featuring her doing some worthless arm machine routine and walking at 1 mph on a treadmill in her business pants burning a total of 100 calories, followed by a stop at a local Shitbucks for a major 400 calories sugar bomb "coffee" on her way back home to a massive 3k calories OMAD that's not really OMAD but intuitive snack to hold her until her 4k calories vegan dinner that's not really vegan.
> 
> ...


*Takes two pictures from two different angles* I am starting to see a change you guys!!!

The hashtags are a joke like usual. #progress #nonscalevictories #weightlossjourney #ketochallenge... None of those apply to Chantal.


----------



## Oh My Gauzepads (Dec 6, 2019)

Rate me late if you must, but I just had this horrifying thought.  If Bibi actually does have sex with Chantal, he would have to be hung like two horses to even make it past her fupa. There is no way a sex swing would hold all 400+ pounds of her. 

I can't even, nor do I want to, imagine the smell.... especially when she opens her legs. We all know the nasty cow hasn't bathed since her surgery. I bet that apartment smells like rotting fish, sweat, and shart.


----------



## Twinkie (Dec 6, 2019)

Am I the only one who thought the tomato can comment was an obvious (attempt at) a joke?


----------



## Mr Foster (Dec 6, 2019)

Maybe she is doing gunt drops again?


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Dec 6, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Am I the only one who thought the tomato can comment was an obvious (attempt at) a joke?


I think people are so used to Chantal's mix of idiocy and arrogance that they figured she was serious.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Dec 6, 2019)

I fully believe she was just trolling, but a part of me wishes to see her lifting weights while trekking to the summit of Mt Everest while singing "Bang Bang". A canteen of grape juice by her side and a back pack full of Big Macs.


----------



## cromit (Dec 6, 2019)

Cuntylynn is back in time for the holidays. I really want a Cuntytal for Christmas too... she’s getting closer with these new weightlifting aspirations. Can’t wait for the sassy I kNoW wHaT i’M dOiNg gUiZe video where she cuntsplains that you hAvE tO bE oVeRwEiGhT to be a successful power lifter a la recent thread posts, exclaims that the doghouse she lifted weighed a literal ton, and pats herself on the back with the full Arby’s menu claiming it’s hIgH pRoTeIn for her mUsClEs tO rEcOvEr fRoM hEr wOrKoUt


----------



## Dutch Courage (Dec 6, 2019)

She flat out ruined "Fade Into You", and "6 Underground", two of the sexiest songs of my lifetime, forever for me.

As for her 6 ounce canned workouts... With anybody else, I'd say this was a troll.  But this is the same gorl (she is on record as saying she hates "gorl" by the way...<--useless info tidbit) who proudly flew the banner "From Pizza Queen to Lean Machine" showing her in a variety of flabby poses she was never to repeat.

She is serious about the cans.  And we'll at least hear about it in the next video, probably.  I'm hoping we see it too, but she doesn't bother presenting much video evidence of virtuous behavior these days.

Her "Fat Acceptance" schtick is about at its breaking point.  The cartoon re-invented Chantal 5.0 in her head_ has_ to be hot.  She can still be pleasingly plump; but she has to be a "beauty".  Chantal has already admitted there are parts of her appearance she doesn't like (hmmm...let me guess...the big moon chin? the baby dimple knuckles? the bizarrely deformed massive belly? the bald head?  the big freakin' oozing scar in your gelatinous fupa? but I digress....), and through video magic, we get to see in as close to three dimensions as will ever happen, the glamorous, stunning, pleasingly plump but not gross, hostess with the mostest, Chantal Marie in a shot that goes on way too long, growing cringier the more the camera lingers.

She adores it.  _That_ phony image of her is the goal.  It is _still her_, she believes.  Now, she just has to get back to the garden, so to speak.  Return to that archetypal, perfectionalized Chantal Marie, YouTube superstar.

The problems here are manifest.  We will be lucky if we get one video of her lifting 6 ounce tomato cans.  Even Amberlynn put on the show of lifting 2 pound weights.  Why does it have to be cans of _food_ anyway, whatta psycho.  Her last big exercise day attracted over 150K viewers, so she knows "the real Chantal" is more popular than her mukbangs, which have settled into a tepid 20k per.  "What if I become famous as the mukbanger who loses the most weight?"; she said it herself very recently. Baby steps like 6 ounce cans are OK, because the first step should always be a baby step, according to deathfatty doctrine.  Plus, don't wanna open the wound (then why do it anyway, stupid?)

She forgets what will eventually trip her up: she _a-bores_ exercise.  Flat out abores it.  She also forgets that she is lazy, and only wants to eat,

So what is her fat acceptance philosophy now?  "I don't have to accept myself, but you have to accept me?" Something along those lines?  It would be funny to see a Virgie Tovar type pick a fight with her, if Clotso weren't such an abject nobody.

Meanwhile, she has an oozing, festering wound big enough to insert a basketball through.  Her breathing consistently sounds worse than ever.  And her eating is approaching the most egregious we have ever seen on this channel so far, which is a lot of eating, boy howdy.

I don't want to jinx it, but December is off to a promising start.  So much could go potentially wrong, and our heroine is so capably ill-equipped to deal with any of it sanely.


----------



## Um Oh Ah Yeah (Dec 6, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> through video magic


This is the first time I actually watched the clip in question and good lord, she looks like, idk, some weird NPC animation from an old adventure game, waiting for the player to click "that's all I need".


----------



## fatfuck (Dec 6, 2019)

I don't know how far away her sister and her bf are but if Chantal really wanted to get in shape it'd be easy since her sister is a powerlifter and probably has decent knowledge about exercises and nutrition.

But she'll never do it. She's going to entertain the idea of being skinny and actually have men turn their heads in intrigue instead of in disgust. Plus she dislikes her sister.

Chantal bullied her sister and admitted to being mean to her when they were little. Even if her sister has has some kind of condition as Chantal claims she appears to be the normal one. She's everything Chantal wants to be. Fit and actually has someone that loves her. Chantal on the other hand is nothing but a sack of shit (literally) and to top it off she doesn't even resemble a human any more. She has some midget man who she calls her boyfriend, a guy that only saw anime female parts who dresses like he lives in matrix, and cats. Maybe there's karma after all.

Like I said before, "What if" is as far as she'll ever get with anything she thinks and dreams of doing in her life because she's a quitter and failure by nature.


----------



## Common Beanbag (Dec 6, 2019)

Sorry if this is too much but I just couldn’t resist after watching that creepy floating head


----------



## AbraCadaver (Dec 6, 2019)

Common Beanbag said:


> Sorry if this is too much but I just couldn’t resist after watching that creepy floating head
> View attachment 1039115


I only just watched clip too and that thing is terrifying. It’s about to ask me if I know anything of the Dragonborn.


----------



## XLCoffin (Dec 6, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> I fully believe she was just trolling, but a part of me wishes to see her lifting weights while trekking to the summit of Mt Everest while singing "Bang Bang". A canteen of grape juice by her side and a back pack full of Big Macs.



Fun fact of the day! Due to the elevation, it’s a danger to remove bodies from Everest, almost all of the dead are left on the mountain. The unfortunate souls from all over the world that couldn’t make the trek still lie in the same spot/position as they died.









						Bodies on Mt Everest
					






					www.youtube.com
				




One day I’d like to climb Everest and the last thing I want to take a gander at along the way is a deseased Chinny.




Queen of Moderation said:


> I fully believe she was just trolling, but a part of me wishes to see her lifting weights while trekking to the summit of Mt Everest while singing "Bang Bang". A canteen of grape juice by her side and a back pack full of Big Macs.





Queen of Moderation said:


> I fully believe she was just trolling, but a part of me wishes to see her lifting weights while trekking to the summit of Mt Everest while singing "Bang Bang". A canteen of grape juice by her side and a back pack full of Big Macs.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Dec 6, 2019)

Hey guys, hey guys, hey hey, hey heyyyyy

How are you? How are you?

*McDonald's Breakfast Mook-bong:*






She looks awful. Also how appropriate that she has her pancake titties on the table right next to the McDonald's pancakes. 


You know KarateJoe was furiouly masturbating when Chintal poured that syrup



No beauty bite, but we get the eyes:


First bite of ayyyyyggggsssss and there is yolk on her chin and shirt


Eat that bacon:



3 minutes into the video and she has said nothing of substance. DSP has less dead air than this.

*3:35 She announces she wants WLS    *


----------



## Beluga (Dec 6, 2019)

Archive *MCDONALD'S BREAKFAST MUKBANG*




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BerriesArnold (Dec 6, 2019)

I think that thumbnail alone is the thesis of Chantal's entire life all wrapped in a nice little nutshell.


----------



## Who Now (Dec 6, 2019)

When she started in about the shit the bed story, I suspected it was going to be a lie, but when she started talking about how the female bartender was ignoring her, I knew it was. She thinks all women are jealous and feel threatened by her. I'm sure she wanted to say that the woman was jealous because she wanted Buck, but Buck was leaving with Chantal; the chosen goddess.  Her hostility towards women is something else. Still say she is a Jodi Arias in the making.

Too bad Freud is no longer around. I would love to hear his explanation of her shit fetish.



Man vs persistent rat said:


> long while ago suggested merging ALR's forum and Chantal together when this subject came up last, but I think we'd be treading on dedicated AL-posters toes to ask for that.



God no. I only post occasionally on ALRs page now. It is annoyingly stupid there now. Plus, though I still follow her drama, she is pretty boring. Chanty is far more ridiculous and demented, more fun



Captain Ahab said:


> I want her ego to be Elon Musk high.



Exactly. The more she thinks of herself the more she will post beautiful songs and pictures for us.



toiling in obscurity said:


> convenient to blame them for “feeding her booze” against her will no doubt in an attempt to get her drunk and in bed with them, because she’s so irresistible.



That story changed. Because she catfished them, once they saw her,  they pretty much were totally ignoring her and wanted her to leave. Now she is saying they forced her to drink. Why would they do that if they wanted her to go away?


----------



## NervousSideEye (Dec 6, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> Hey guys, hey guys, hey hey, hey heyyyyy
> 
> How are you? How are you?
> 
> ...



She gets yolk on her first chin and sweater almost immediately. Combined with her lack of bra in that v-neck sweater is vomit inducing. This beast is vile


----------



## Lilac_loud (Dec 6, 2019)

krazy orange cat said:


> I think the moral of Chantal's stories is that men want her, then sober up and shit themselves upon getting a better look at what they brought home.


Yup, those 28 words totally sum up all of Chantal’s Big Beautiful Me imaginary life.


----------



## thejackal (Dec 6, 2019)

She is filthy.  Look at his.



Spoiler: wash your self beast


----------



## PatTraverse (Dec 6, 2019)

Looks like she picked that sweater to enhance her small flapjack tits but it just makes her look even more like a saggy 80 year old grandma.


----------



## multiverse (Dec 6, 2019)

Beluga said:


> Archive *MCDONALD'S BREAKFAST MUKBANG*
> View attachment 1039249


She can't sleep and it's very early. Chances are this is her last meal of yesterday, before she sleeps it off til noon.

She calls this "a moment of clarity and self awareness". She's made a decision to get weight loss surgery. Let's see how well she's decided.

Calorie count for BREAKFAST ONLY
Hotcakes w/ syrup & butter: 540
#ashbrowns: 150 x 4
Traditional breakfast w/ toast: 470

Total breakfast calories: 1620, not including the extra sauces and syrup packets

What a great moment of clarity and realization. She promises to go to counseling and get prepared for the surgery. While starting her first of the day's five or so meals at higher than her entire daily caloric needs for a woman of her height.

e: my apologies for my lack of faith in Chantal's inability to eat less than 2k calories per meal.

She got the hotcakes WITH sausages, which makes the meal total 1850 - oh, and she's drinking apple juice. And then there's the sauces. She's well over 2,000 and it's not even 8 am as she films this. While declaring that she now knows she's fucked up and is totally going to get counseling and get WLS. But maybe tomorrow. Today, she feasts.

e2: the apple juice is a large. 210 calories. She swigs it as she discusses her sleep apnea and mobility problems, and polishes off two sausage patties in about 4 bites, no chewing.


----------



## SodaLove (Dec 6, 2019)

This announcement means absolute nothing. She claims she’s having a moment of clarity. Those last her like 4 hours. This afternoon she’s gonna hit the Arby’s and realized those beef n cheddars are worth being a fat slob. She’s been claiming she wants to get weight loss surgery ever since she opened her channel lmao. And you know, even if she does get surgery she’s gonna fuck it up and stretch her stomach all over again. I guess that would be fun to watch.


----------



## easyaf (Dec 6, 2019)

Man, this video just seems sadder and darker than usual. I don't think she'll go through with the process in the end (these moments of clarity never last long with her) but desperate, food shovelling, sad Chantal is not an entertaining watch.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Dec 6, 2019)

So Boogie2988 made her envious and now she sees the light and realizes the only way to save herself is WLS ? She seems to have no idea about the process.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Dec 6, 2019)

BerriesArnold said:


> I think that thumbnail alone is the thesis of Chantal's entire life all wrapped in a nice little nutshell.


This one is good too. This was taken at 3:37 when she announces she wants WLS.

She announces WLS as she is eating 2 McDonald's breakfasts and opening a pancake syrup container.



Poetry


----------



## Beluga (Dec 6, 2019)

Quick recap as I watch this shit:
- She's having pancakes with maple syrup, fried eggs, toast, bacon, sausages, hash browns and sauces, and to drink some ice tea
- "In a moment of clarity" she tells us she's decided for the 500th time she's gonna get WLS. She says this while smothering her pancakes in maple syrup
- She'll go to therapy to better her relationship with food
- The counselor in the programme follow you for 5 years but she wants to be proactive and go to a therapist before that
- She knows many food addicts who've had the surgery and lost a lot of weight. Let's just skip the fact that they probably put on even more weight than before WLS
- Says she's aware that it's her "food addiction" that let her think that she could eat like this and survive or lose weight
- She feels like a bottomless pit lately, she doesn't get full. She doesn't even give us a beauty bite! Outrageous!
- The surgery will be a good tool for her as it will reduce her appetite and restrict her eating, but she's aware that she needs to fix her head, too
- Says she'll get more serious once she gets her appointments and visits. However, right now she just wants to eat her favourite stuff because she knows there'll come a time when she won't be able to eat it. What a fucking idiot.
- Blames her "food addiction" on her phases
- WLS isn't for aesthetic reasons but it's for her health: she has sleep apnea, mobility problems
- "that's what I'm gonna do" she says, as she shoves another piece of bacon
- She has to get a referral from her doctor otherwise no surgery for the beast
- Doesn't know what to do with the other channel because once she'll have the surgery she won't be able to mukbang 
- "So for now I'm gonna stick to mukbangs and storytimes" bitch what
- She watched a video from *fucking Boogie2988* and he inspired her. She's happy for him but also envious of him. She watched a video where he's able "to ride a ride" after years of obesity. A lolcow crossover I didn't expect to see, 
- She knows it's hard to take her seriously as she's pigging out on McDonald's, but she feels like she doesn't have a chance without a surgery
- "*It's not like I'm weak or I don't have willpower*, I've lost weight in the past", sure Jan
- She hasn't talked to her doctor, yet but she wanted to let us know as it will affect the content on her channel. She then quickly adds "EVENTUALLY". She obviously has to pig out for a whole year before she's even remotely ready for the surgery, gorls.

This video is pure kino, talking about WLS while shoving down an insane amount of McDonald's food for breakfast. Pure art.


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Dec 6, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> Hey guys, hey guys, hey hey, hey heyyyyy
> 
> How are you? How are you?
> 
> ...





Is today Sunday?


----------



## Twinkie (Dec 6, 2019)

Autistic but I'm pretty sure you can't get half this shit at mcdonalds in the states. Fried eggs? Toast? Bacon?


----------



## RemoveKebab (Dec 6, 2019)

Beluga said:


> Quick recap as I watch this shit:
> - She's having pancakes with maple syrup, fried eggs, toast, bacon, sausages, BIG, BLACK DICK and sauces, and to drink some ice tea


I couldn't find BIG, BLACK DICK on the US menu. Is that a Canada only menu item?


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Dec 6, 2019)

MCDONALD'S BREAKFAST MUKBANG -- RECAP

early in the morning and she couldn't sleep, so here we are
we got bacon, eggs, McToast, pancakes, sausage rounds, and about four hashbrowns




smells the mystery egg
first bite, she slams her jaws shut like a trap door (loudest jaw click I have ever heard)
she wants to talk to us about something while she is having a moment of clarity and self awareness
the eating sounds are extra fucking gross today
"I have made a decision that (shoves half of an egg in her mouth) I am gonna get (pours syrup on her sausages) weight loss surgery"
her doctors want her to get it
haydurs are gonna think she cannot get the surgery because she is psychologically unstable
well guess what, everyone who needs WLS already is unstable, so take that HAH
she is going to see a counselor before and after the surgery, the followup is for five years (minimum)
she knows food addicts who have had WLS and lost a lot of weight
in this moment of clarity, it is her ED trying to con her into wanting to eat unhealthy food
*author's note: if she is having such an intense moment of clarity, then why is she shoveling down a McDonald's breakfast big enough for a family of four? *
she feels like a bottomless pit lately, she does not get full
it is so bad you guys that I did not give you a beauty bite
she wants to lose some weight first




she wants to get more serious (as seen in photo above)
it sounds like a snake swallowing a mouse at this point
she is eating all of this now because there will come a time where she cannot consume those foods (the last hurrah)
she wants to lose weight for her health (sleep apnea, mobility problems, etc.)
she wants to get a referral from her doctor for WLS, she hopes she can be accepted by the bariatric surgeon
the fate of her second channel is unknown
lets out a huge burp and almost vomits on the table
continues to shovel more food in her gullet
Boogie2988 is her main motivation for this
she became extremely envious of him
jump cut: presumably a fart or coughing fit
she wants to be able to go to amusement parks
"hard to take me seriously when I am pigging out on McDonald's"
she feels like she has no hope other than WLS
but she knows she will succeed because she has willpower and successfully lost weight in the past (LOL NO)
she has not talked to a doctor yet, she wants to let us know about her plans (FEEDERS UNSUBSCRIBE)


----------



## Beluga (Dec 6, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> I couldn't find BIG, BLACK DICK on the US menu. Is that a Canada only menu item?


The word filter just adds more poetry to this whole situation type deal


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Dec 6, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> This announcement means absolute nothing. She claims she’s having a moment of clarity. Those last her like 4 hours. This afternoon she’s gonna hit the Arby’s and realized those beef n cheddars are worth being a fat slob. She’s been claiming she wants to get weight loss surgery ever since she opened her channel lmao. And you know, even if she does get surgery she’s gonna fuck it up and stretch her stomach all over again. I guess that would be fun to watch.


She never changes, she's the same evasive delusional child who would only make a serious move if forced to for life-threatening/chronic pain reasons (eg. cysts). She doesn't change her self-image because she's a narcissist, so why would she ever do wls which she previously claimed she'd never need because she can diet whenever she wants. She thinks it's an admission of failure and it clashes with her body positive nonsense anyway. Chantal is a smooth-brained and linear thinker, backtracking away from her previous 'body of work' (labyrinth of lies) isn't her style.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Dec 6, 2019)

Beluga said:


> Quick recap as I watch this shit:
> - She's having pancakes with maple syrup, fried eggs, toast, bacon, sausages, BIG, BLACK DICK and sauces, and to drink some ice tea
> - "In a moment of clarity" she tells us she's decided for the 500th time she's gonna get WLS. She says this while smothering her pancakes in maple syrup
> - She'll go to therapy to better her relationship with food
> ...


She's such a re.tard. WLS doesn't curb your appetite, you simply can't eat as much. That's why dumbfucks like Chantal burst their stomachs. She'll never get WLS. She couldn't hack it. The bitch can't even eat nutritious food following major surgery caused by her gluttony and procrastination.


----------



## PatTraverse (Dec 6, 2019)

The only reason i would like Chantal to get the surgery is to see her throw a tantrum like Boogie did because he could no longer shove the gigantic amount of trash in his body like he used to. She would go completely mad no longer having her precious fast food as a crutch since her life is completely empty outside of that.


----------



## Nachtalb (Dec 6, 2019)

HA weight loss surgery. The chances of her getting a referral are even smaller than her ever climbing Mt Everest.

Living in her own echo chamber for so long has really lowered her IQ and blurred her sense of reality.
She claims that she wants to do it because of her health issues (not because she isn't satisfied with her looks ...sure,Jan) yet she downs two trays of food and a "side" of 4 hash b.rowns that could satiate an appetite of 3 drunk people while she's having her "moment of clarity".The sun hasn't even risen yet ffs.

It'll all fall into place once she,ya know,just eases into therapy for her food addicshun (*caugh*GLUTTONY*caugh*) and starts losing weight.I'm glad she ensures us that she doesn't have a problem with willpower because .... well she doesn't clarify why.So take it as you will.

Chantal,are you bored?It sure seems like it.You should really get a job instead of chasing your next surgery and using it as another excuse as to why you can't work.


----------



## SodaLove (Dec 6, 2019)

Beluga said:


> "*It's not like I'm weak or I don't have willpower*


Chantal, you ended up in the _psych emerge_ because you couldn’t stop eating blocks of cheese. You ARE weak. You DON’T have willpower. Weightloss surgery ain’t gonna do shit for you.


----------



## multiverse (Dec 6, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Autistic but I'm pretty sure you can't get half this shit at mcdonalds in the states. Fried eggs? Toast? Bacon?


The "traditional  breakfast with toast" is a Quebec-only offering. It comes with bacon, texas toast, and two fried eggs.

e: learned this today when seeking the meal's calorie count; I had to switch to McDicks Canada to get the second breakfast with toast, and the big fountain apple juice. US McDicks only sell apple juice in tiny kids boxes.


----------



## Twinkie (Dec 6, 2019)

idk I hope she pursues this, and we get another journey to surgery and then a whoopsie my surgery got cancelled, so we're going to Red Lobster!


----------



## BerriesArnold (Dec 6, 2019)

No matter how apathetic one becomes to watching Chantal's shenanigans over time, it's still quite awe-inspiring to see just how violently she eats. She's aggressive in this video with her bites, the speed of her intake and the lack of social etiquette more than the recent past (hard to believe, but true). Dare I say, it's quite morbid to watch.

To go out, spend money and consume an entire day's worth of food all before the sun comes up is only proof of how much her obesity shrouds her thoughts at night. 'Body positivity' my ass. Imagine living that way. Stuck in a perpetual cycle of self-destruction, being highly cognizant of the repercussions of your behavior (and living 'in' it every day), so much to the point that you're waking up in a cold sweat at night only to repeat it again.



 Eat the pain away


----------



## marjoram (Dec 6, 2019)

Beluga said:


> Archive *MCDONALD'S BREAKFAST MUKBANG*
> View attachment 1039249



That, THAT was a "moment of clarity and self-awareness"?  This beast has seriously lost the plot of everything.  She sits alone in her little sty of serenity and fantasizes about the quickest way to get hot and skinny--that will take no time and no effort and immediately has to make a video telling all her "fans" her new plans.  She DOES have the self control and willpower to lose weight THIS way....even though she's proved again and again she totally does not have the least bit of either.  This video is not long for this world, so glad Beluga jumped on the archive.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Dec 6, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> idk I hope she pursues this, and we get another journey to surgery and then a whoopsie my surgery got cancelled, so we're going to Red Lobster!


We win both ways because even if it succeeds, she'll be a bit lighter, but has annihilated her body beyond repair and will never be hot, but she will think she is and her ego will grow. She might even get some real dating stories to tell.

She can catfish mediocre men irl, then when they undress her they see her gnarled wall of loose skin and scars, will run a mile. Or more likely she gets surgery then like Boogie doesn't lose any more weight and remains a fat fuck, but with an inflated opinion of her 'success'.


----------



## thejackal (Dec 6, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> We win both ways because even if it succeeds, she'll be a bit lighter, but has annihilated her body beyond repair and will never be hot, but she will think she is and her ego will grow. She might even get some real dating stories to tell.
> 
> She can catfish mediocre men irl, then when they undress her they see her gnarled wall of loose skin and scars, will run a mile. Or more likely she gets surgery then like Boogie doesn't lose any more weight and remains a fat fuck, but with an inflated opinion of her 'success'.



When boogie couldn't self medicate with food anymore he turned into even more of a fucking man child.  So much so that his wife divorced him less than 3 months after he got it.  And he was supposed to get down to about 240 (from about 480 he did lose about 30lbs prior to surgery on shakes so he would qualify) to have it be a "success".

He stalled out at 350 and from pictures it looks like he's gaining again.  So he lost his wife and sanity in order to go from super morbidly obese to just morbidly obese.  And it sounds like he picked up a nice opiate and benzo addiction on the side.

Luckily for Jabba she'll never lose the required 30-40lbs pre-surgery so she'll never have to worry about having her cope taken away.  What will happen is she'll be taken away by a bulldozer from her bed to the crematorium ( a good week to buy cheap soap in ottawa) sometime circa 2030.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 6, 2019)

She still doesn’t seem to understand that it’s not WLS she needs but a sense of purpose and something to do other than think about food all day long. She’s gonna end up like Wings of Redemption. Drop some weight in the beginning then gain everything back.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Dec 6, 2019)

I have said this before and it bears repeating.
She will never get approved. In Canada, because it is covered by the universal healthcare system; it is that much harder to get approved. Not to mention it is a long, long process. Years sometimes. You have to attend all the pre-op appts, counselling etc. After all that they STILL may decide you are not a good candidate. They don't want to spend the money to do the surgery then spend more money to treat this cows diabetes and heart failure when the WLS inevitably fails. 

As amusing as this whole story line is. It will never happen with Chinny. She will never comply with the very strict requirements.


----------



## Nachtalb (Dec 6, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> We win both ways because even if it succeeds, she'll be a bit lighter, but has annihilated her body beyond repair and will never be hot, but she will think she is and her ego will grow. She might even get some real dating stories to tell.
> 
> *She can catfish mediocre men irl, then when they undress her they see her gnarled wall of loose skin and scars, will run a mile. Or more likely she gets surgery then like Boogie doesn't lose any more weight and remains a fat fuck, but with an inflated opinion of her 'success'.*



I'll go with option number two.She's faked every weight loss journey for the last 2 years and steadily gained weight.
I'm calling it - this month we'll get last-hurrah-december before big-beautiful-WLS-me greets us at the beginning of january next year.


----------



## Aldora (Dec 6, 2019)

I am sure the next step is for Chantal to have some kind of emotional meltdown after a cheese binge and then she will go to the ER for "Psyche Emerge" and then she will get pushed to the top of some waiting list (ahead of probably more deserving people) and then she will go to one appointment before changing her mind and then will do a water fast or some fad diet, because like all these fatties, she "really believes" in the power of holistic healing.


----------



## irishAzoth (Dec 6, 2019)

Beluga said:


> Archive *MCDONALD'S BREAKFAST MUKBANG*
> View attachment 1039249





Our gorl is doing rough in this video. Moment of clarity my ass Cuntal is just trying to get sympathy points again which cant work since all her viewers now are feeders.
can't wait for diet Cuntal to come back!! Which diet is she going to try this time for her new years resolution?


----------



## multiverse (Dec 6, 2019)

Ok, I know my autism know no bounds when it comes to calorie counts, but the #ashbrowns is canada have more calories than the ones in the States and I wanted to be accurate. 

Here is the official caloric total of everything she hovered up in less than 15 minutes' time before 8 am today. Canada McDicks dowsnt allow you to count the sauces and extra syrups that she poured on because they're communists who hate math.



Including the sauces, she likely broke 2500 calories before the light of day.

We know she's going to continue to eat at this pace to deal with the stress of even imagining having weight loss surgery, and then not being able to eat like this. She had a 6,000+ calorie day yesterday and is keeping up that pace with no signs of slowing. 

As before, if she maintains this rate of consumption, at 5' 1" she is on track for 900, not 500, pounds. 

At a current weight estimate of 450 pounds, she is out-eating her BMR by a ratio of 3:1.


----------



## easyaf (Dec 6, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> She's such a re.tard. WLS doesn't curb your appetite, you simply can't eat as much. That's why dumbfucks like Chantal burst their stomachs. She'll never get WLS. She couldn't hack it. The bitch can't even eat nutritious food following major surgery caused by her gluttony and procrastination.



It depends what surgery you get. With VSG, the stretchy part of the stomach they cut out is also responsible for most of the production for the hunger hormone, so physical hunger is reduced (in most cases). However, mental hunger is still a tricksy bitch.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Dec 6, 2019)

easyaf said:


> It depends what surgery you get. With VSG, the stretchy part of the stomach they cut out is also responsible for most of the production for the hunger hormone, so physical hunger is reduced (in most cases). However, mental hunger is still a tricksy bitch.


Oh, yes, for sure. I should have been clearer. Her problem isn't physical hunger. It's gluttony and emotional hunger. That will never be solved by WLS. Now that she's in menopause, it's just going to get worse.


----------



## Botchy Galoop (Dec 6, 2019)

My heart, if I had one, would have been ripped out of my chest after watching Chantal's McBreakfast. 
The deep sadness and mournful looks that Chantal cast at her hash browns nearly made me weep. It seemed she was already grieving the loss of all that delicious fat and grease that the new, improved and totally fantastical Chantal would be missing. Just think! She could soon be able to ride the merry-go-round!

Call me autistic, but I wish just once that one of these cows would actually prove us wrong and make a healthy change in their life, Then I remember where I am and join with the rest of you in watching another delusional cow and I laugh.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Dec 6, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> I couldn't find BIG, BLACK DICK on the US menu. Is that a Canada only menu item?


no way, those potatoes (not the big black dicks, although I hear that we have those too) have always been available at US McDs.


----------



## Strine (Dec 6, 2019)

She's never going to be approved for WLS, but anybody who thinks she has made a serious consideration of it is overestimating her fat tard brain. The reason she fixates on WLS is because it lets her feel like she can keep gorging on food every day and every night and WLS is a magic bullet she can just procure in the future to avoid the consequences. She'll be dead before she ever books the first consultation.

ETA: unrelated but why does this fat cunt bring cutlery to the table for these videos and never fucking use it? I'm triggered.


----------



## Who Now (Dec 6, 2019)

Botchy Galoop said:


> The deep sadness and mournful looks that Chantal cast


 
I give 10 percent that she is upset,  but 90 percent she is really pissed off. You can see it in the aggressive way she was eating and did not try to hide how she really eats; shoving in an entire piece of bacon at once, tearing at the bread in anger, two fisted food shoveling


----------



## Punkinsplice (Dec 6, 2019)

Has this beast ever been treated or even assessed for bipolar disorder? We have discussed personality disorders aplenty, but damn this cycling! And keep in mind that no matter how much she denies feeling it, she has entered menopause. We in for a treat, fam!


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Dec 6, 2019)

Random thought and rate me late. But a few videos ago, Chantal said she makes up random nicknames for everyone close to her in her life. James=Peetz, Bibi=Malan, Smee=Mom.

Why does she never talk about her sister with a nickname (much less a name, I know it's Natalie)? She has also never referred to her stepdad (who is basically her dad) who raised her by his real name or a nickname?

She must have some really deep-seeded animosity against them is the only thing I can guess.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Dec 6, 2019)

I guess there's no sense for me to point out how absurd this new installment was; it's obvious to everyone.

There she is, master glutton, decked out with not one but two breakfasts plus not two but four hash-browns, sugar water with "syrup" stamped on the label, and sugar water stamped "apple juice" on the label.

Nyom nyom CHOMP nyom nyom CHOMP, "So I've made a decsion..." *smack* slurp "pour some syrup on my sausages!!" CHOMP nyom nyom nyom "...to get..." chomp, slurp, nyom, nyom, CHOMP, smack, slurp "weight loss surgery"  CHOMP nyom nyom nyom nyom CHOMP nyom nyom slurp smack... "I know some of you might be _skeptical_..." CHOMP munch munch nyom cough CHOMP nyom nyom *smack* slurp...

Welp, RIP Fat Acceptance, regardless of what she says about "not for aesthetic reasons".

Of course, Chantal being Chantal, fuggedaboud any meal plan of chicken measured in ounces.  That shit will never fly.  Either she will invent a whole new plant-based diet (as usual, in the dead of winter in Northern Canada where nothing will be fresh or ripe, just like last year), or she'll do OMAD mukbangs and lie to herself, like the fatsos on _My 600 Pound Life _do.

Incidentally, when she was lusting with hate-envy after that fit chick who does mukbangs, she told us that she never eats breakfast and is never hungry until evening, so OMAD was destined for success.  IIRC, it did not even last the day...

She is right to be worried, but her "moments of clarity" eventually get filed away as anxiety attacks, and the prescription for self-medication is as much sodium, carbs, and fat as a cow's stomach could hold...

This lady really is doomed.  Maybe if she actually follows through with some appointments, there will be some kind of chance for an intervention of sorts.  But I just don't see Clotso ever playing along; she's on that highway to hell.

I expect that if comments aren't off yet, they will be before 4AM rolls around her time,,,


----------



## Botchy Galoop (Dec 6, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> Random thought and rate me late. But a few videos ago, Chantal said she makes up random nicknames for everyone close to her in her life. James=Peetz, Bibi=Malan, Smee=Mom.
> 
> Why does she never talk about her sister with a nickname (much less a name, I know it's Natalie)? She has also never referred to her stepdad (who is basically her dad) who raised her by his real name or a nickname?
> 
> She must have some really deep-seeded animosity against them is the only thing I can guess.


Just considering your theory, and I see some merit in it. I think she "nicknames" those people in her life that she has little regard or respect for. She manipulates their names like she manipulates them.
Those who she doesn't rename may be people who she could never manipulate, they were never players on her chessboard. She fears, and perhaps, respects them. They wouldn't play her reindeer games?? *shrugs*


----------



## Igotdigusted (Dec 6, 2019)

It is flabbergasting that in her moment of ‘clarity’ menopause is not even considered. 

Amazing....


----------



## Maw (Dec 6, 2019)

Botchy Galoop said:


> Call me autistic, but I wish just once that one of these cows would actually prove us wrong and make a healthy change in their life, Then I remember where I am and join with the rest of you in watching another delusional cow and I laugh.



Shockingly, Amy Slaton may be the first one. Then again I’m being very optimistic.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Dec 6, 2019)

Who Now said:


> I give 10 percent that she is upset,  but 90 percent she is really pissed off. You can see it in the aggressive way she was eating and did not try to hide how she really eats; shoving in an entire piece of bacon at once, tearing at the bread in anger, two fisted food shoveling


Agree - Chantal is an _angry_ eater.

So here we are back at Page 1 in the story, essentially:


> She said she was eligible for gastric bypass and she claimed to be starting a healthy eating journey and yeah there was a few videos posted up of her eating a salad or something, maybe some fish.. but they didn't last too long.


 ~ 2017


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Dec 6, 2019)

Jesus.  You cannot make this shit up.


----------



## SodaLove (Dec 6, 2019)

Botchy Galoop said:


> The deep sadness and mournful looks that Chantal cast at her BIG, BLACK DICK


What am I missing here? What word is being replaced with big black dick? Lol


----------



## Botchy Galoop (Dec 6, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> What am I missing here? What word is being replaced with big black dick? Lol


A fried potato dish that rhymes with slash down.


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Dec 6, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> What am I missing here? What word is being replaced with big black dick? Lol


The other homeless dude she fucked then shit himself, or her sister. Who the fuck knows with her anymore.


----------



## multiverse (Dec 6, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> What am I missing here? What word is being replaced with big black dick? Lol


Hash brown

H@shbr0wn


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Dec 6, 2019)

Oh Chantal, never change.

All her moments of clarity or new beginnings happen just after she stuffed herself, or while she's stuffing herself. When Chantal is over full, she is all set with new ideas & can't wait to tell everyone how she's going to lose weight.
Then an hour goes by & she's looking for something else to eat.

We've all been on this ride before. She's not going to have WLS. She's not going to lose any weight. We are on the road to 500 pounds in 2020. The only question? Which month?


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Dec 6, 2019)

The last sentence of her "weight loss surgery" video says it all.

"Not now, but eventually." (As she is shoveling McDonald's down her throat while also obviously drugged up on _something_),

So in other words, never going to happen.


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Dec 6, 2019)

Okay I'll take another hit for this one, but I just saw the video again and thought of our dear Chantal. Her TMI stories.

*Primus - Wynona's Big Brown Beaver (lyrics featuring Chantal)*

Chantal's got herself a big brown beaver and she shows it off to all her friends.
One day, you know, that beaver tried to leave her, so she caged him up with cyclone fence.
Along came Lou with the old baboon and said "I recognize that smell, Smells like seven layers, That beaver eatin' Taco Bell!".
"Now Rex he was a Texan out of New Orleans and he travelled with the carnival shows.
He ran bumper cars, sucked cheap cigars and he candied up his nose. He got wind of the big brown beaver So he thought he'd take himself a peek, but the beaver was quick and he grabbed him by the kiwis, and he ain't pissed for a week.(And a half!)
Chantal took her big brown beaver and she stuck him up in the air, said "I sure do love this big brown beaver and I wish I did have a pair. Now the beaver once slept for seven days And it gave us all an awful fright, so I tickled his chin and I gave him a pinch and the bastard tried to bite me.
Chantal loved her big brown beaver and she stroked him all the time. She pricked her finger one day and it occurred to her she might have a porcupine.


----------



## starbucks (Dec 6, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> So Boogie2988 made her envious and now she sees the light and realizes the only way to save herself is WLS ? She seems to have no idea about the process.



I think she's lying about this being about Boogie losing weight...It's more likely she's very jealous over Amy and Tammy announcing they will be on TV for weight loss surgery


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Dec 6, 2019)

Flobby Slobby said:


> Okay I'll take another hit for this one, but I just saw the video again and thought of our dear Chantal. Her TMI stories.
> 
> *Primus - Wynona's Big Brown Beaver (lyrics featuring Chantal)*
> 
> ...


Dear God, Chantal's made-up storytimes DO sound like a Primus song.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Dec 6, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> What am I missing here? What word is being replaced with big black dick? Lol


I am not sure of the exact post or thread but BIG, BLACK DICK or #ashbrowns comes from the ALR subforum. There was a "scandal" where when putting away groceries, Becky put fresh, refrigerated #ashbrowns in the freezer which pissed off our beloved hambeast to no end. So much so she forced her thumb slave to make another trip to the grocery store. Fuck, I am way too autistic for remembering any of this.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Dec 6, 2019)

multiverse said:


> The "traditional  breakfast with toast" is a Quebec-only offering. It comes with bacon, texas toast, and two fried eggs.
> 
> e: learned this today when seeking the meal's calorie count; I had to switch to McDicks Canada to get the second breakfast with toast, and the big fountain apple juice. US McDicks only sell apple juice in tiny kids boxes.





starbucks said:


> I think she's lying about this being about Boogie losing weight...It's more likely she's very jealous over Amy and Tammy announcing they will be on TV for weight loss surgery


yes !! This occurred to me too. Her and Amberlynn flipped out over The Slaton’s  being the actual”tv stars”. Her coming up with it on the heels of the announcement seemed strange. Plus Boogie had his quite some time ago why is she acting like it’s news ?


----------



## dismissfrogs (Dec 6, 2019)

multiverse said:


> Ok, I know my autism know no bounds when it comes to calorie counts, but the #ashbrowns is canada have more calories than the ones in the States and I wanted to be accurate.
> 
> Here is the official caloric total of everything she hovered up in less than 15 minutes' time before 8 am today. Canada McDicks dowsnt allow you to count the sauces and extra syrups that she poured on because they're communists who hate math.
> View attachment 1039325
> ...



Don't worry fam, I got u
Well, maybe not any good for this case but maybe future?




If you want to remake her meals, skipthedishes is a good source. I dunno her postal code though, or one that might be near her...


----------



## DongMiguel (Dec 6, 2019)

BerriesArnold said:


> View attachment 1039299 Eat the pain away



Like holy shit that gif is sad. If I had never even watched a Chantal video, or knew who she was, I'd actually feel some kind of sympathy for her because she looks absolutely defeated in that gif. But I know Chantal. I know how she operates and who she is and it's impossible to feel sorry for her because of just how awful of a person she is.


----------



## Casket Base (Dec 6, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Oh Chantal, never change.
> 
> All her moments of clarity or new beginnings happen just after she stuffed herself, or while she's stuffing herself. When Chantal is over full, she is all set with new ideas & can't wait to tell everyone how she's going to lose weight.
> Then an hour goes by & she's looking for something else to eat.
> ...



It's like post-nut clarity, but with binge/over eating. Post-binge clarity? Post-feast clarity? Also, my money's on April.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Dec 6, 2019)

Here's breakfast

Let's assume she got something like these


*
Hotcakes Extra Value Meal [760.0 Cals]*
•  Hash Brown [160.0 Cals]
•  Lrg Orange Juice [220.0 Cals]
•  Add Hotcake Syrup [180.0 Cals]

*Hotcakes [600.0 Cals]

Hotcakes & Bacon [670.0 Cals]*
•  Extra Bacon Strips [70.0 Cals]

*Hotcakes & Sausage Extra Value Meal [920.0 Cals]*
•  2 Hash Browns [320.0 Cals]
•  Lrg Orange Juice [220.0 Cals]
•  Extra Sausage Patty [170.0 Cals]
•  Add Hotcake Syrup [180.0 Cals]


Anyway, this mess probably cost her like 30 bux

I just grabbed random meals to get an idea.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Dec 6, 2019)

thejackal said:


> She is filthy.  Look at his.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's actually a weird cleavage divot from the weight of her saggy tits and being braless.  Later in the video she pulled the shirt up to cover it.  You can see it change shape about 1:02 in the video. 

But , her manic period totally ended. She's in feast before the famine mode, and back to the part of the cycle "I'm not okay. I need help" morose stage. And we're back on another blame it on the food addiction stage. And if she is having a compulsive trend to eat endlessly, she can make better food choices other than eating this shit. There's grocery services that deliver; Amazon pantry/fresh, there's no need for her to eat four fucking hash browns,2 slices texas toast, eggs, bacon, sausages and pancaked drowned in maple. She ate that shit because that's what she decided to fucking eat. If the addiction is carby high sugar meals then go back to eating a keto or low carb which she should be doing anyfuckingway because she's a prediabetic with a blood condition. 

I'm curious though why her nails are back to plain.  The nails in her IG photo and in the pizza video were actually nice.  If they were press ons like the other french manicure ones, well I guess they may have gotten in the way of her tomato paste power lifts.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Dec 6, 2019)

I know awhile ago, either here or the fatties general, people were wondering why they love sauces so much.

tl;dw it makes it feel like you're eating a new food
Eating more fries with ketchup vs plain









						Why you always seem to have room for dessert
					

There's a scientific reason behind your "second stomach." Become a Video Lab member! http://bit.ly/video-lab How is it that, after stuffing ourselves full at...




					www.youtube.com
				





Spoiler: Proper embed


----------



## Punkinsplice (Dec 6, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> I know awhile ago, either here or the fatties general, people were wondering why they love sauces so much.
> 
> tl;dw it makes it feel like you're eating a new food
> Eating more fries with ketchup vs plain
> ...


That is an interesting theory, but full is full, at least for the normies. Or is it weird to be too full for dessert? I'm looking at that video title, btw. I think the sauces are part of food addiction, and every fat person I have known has had the same obsession with dipping everything in some sort of condiment.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Dec 6, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> That is an interesting theory, but full is full, at least for the normies. Or is it weird to be too full for dessert? I'm looking at that video title, btw. I think the sauces are part of food addiction, and every fat person I have known has had the same obsession with dipping everything in some sort of condiment.



Nah, it's not weird. The idea is that you get bored of one food, but hey maybe you can just have a bite or two of that cake. Or maybe you can eat multiple types of veggies in a meal.

Honestly, PL?, it makes me want to have more boring meals.








						Sensory-specific satiety - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Fat fucks are fat fucks, no doubt. But I think this can contribute to a few factors. Certainly ALR's constant trips to the buffet.

I just found it interesting, but it sure as hell isn't an excuse for anything they do.
Until they find my post and use it as an excuse, anyways.


----------



## Mr Foster (Dec 6, 2019)

Why yes Jabba, tell us more about you getting weightloss surgery while eating 3 meals from McDonalds.

Everyone believes you, and thinks you are completely sane.


----------



## Serial Grapist (Dec 6, 2019)

She’s live:


----------



## multiverse (Dec 6, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> She’s live:


She claims to love big macs for the sauce alone. She claims to not order with the meat all the time, because the sauce is enough.

Her wound needs to packed, meaning she developed an abscess.

She's going to call a therapist "next week".

She's "probably" going back to her old weight loss doctor, and "maybe" she'll follow his meal plan.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Dec 6, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> Random thought and rate me late. But a few videos ago, Chantal said she makes up random nicknames for everyone close to her in her life. James=Peetz, Bibi=Malan, Smee=Mom.
> 
> Why does she never talk about her sister with a nickname (much less a name, I know it's Natalie)? She has also never referred to her stepdad (who is basically her dad) who raised her by his real name or a nickname?
> 
> She must have some really deep-seeded animosity against them is the only thing I can guess.





Botchy Galoop said:


> Just considering your theory, and I see some merit in it. I think she "nicknames" those people in her life that she has little regard or respect for. She manipulates their names like she manipulates them.
> Those who she doesn't rename may be people who she could never manipulate, they were never players on her chessboard. She fears, and perhaps, respects them. They wouldn't play her reindeer games?? *shrugs*



I definitely think the nicknames are a form of manipulation. But I also think she loathes her stepdad and sister for taking her mama's attention away from her. She was an unwanted child of a teen mother, foisted off on grandma (who doesn't have a nickname) at every opportunity. She probably craved her mother's affection and attention as much as she craved pudding cups as a kid. When mom finally got her shit together enough to actually parent Chantal, our little piggy's desire to be mommy's number one special gorl was thwarted by first a boyfriend, and then a sister.

That's my take on it, anyway.


----------



## chantalisfat (Dec 6, 2019)

Tuned in to her Live and the first thing she says is, "What's going on with the Slatons? Oh, I know what show it is because they approached me first. But I'm in Canada so I can't do it." Narcissistic lying cow.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Dec 6, 2019)

After watching a bit of her livestream, the theory that Chantal has some shit fetish/fixation/fascination holds a lot more weight (pardon the pun). Sam took a dump in the litter box while she was streaming and she kept staring at him as he was doing his business. Once he was finished, she kept talking about the smell, how she would always clean his litter box, and how big his poop was. Fucking yikes.


----------



## CHINARED (Dec 6, 2019)

NervousSideEye said:


> She gets yolk on her first chin and sweater almost immediately. Combined with her lack of bra in that v-neck sweater is vomit inducing. This beast is vile


If you notice there are white lil bits of stuff stuck to the pink sweater. Shes not yet washed it and she wore it in the Cranlegs video. You can see there was crabflying all around when she cracked em open. Lord she looks so filthy dirty in tonights Live. That hair and shes scratching.  Ignore the fact that shes absolutely stoned in the Live. Her eyes are red, glazed, pupils are pinpointed and the overall facial expression.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Dec 6, 2019)

Serial Grapist said:


> She’s live:


Wow claiming they wanted her for a show. She’s never mentioned this before to my knowledge and trying to say she’s not big enough ....she’s high as fuck !! I knew she’d go live tonight because of how depressed she looked eating.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Dec 6, 2019)

chantalisfat said:


> Tuned in to her Live and the first thing she says is, "What's going on with the Slatons? Oh, I know what show it is because they approached me first. But I'm in Canada so I can't do it." Narcissistic lying cow.



When I tuned in, she was brandishing a knife and braying, "IT'S NOT POUTINE!"


----------



## Negilum (Dec 6, 2019)

multiverse said:


> Her wound needs to packed, meaning she developed an abscess.


We already know Chantal has a giant, red, swollen bulge sitting in a wound underneath her gunt. This isn't news. 

We're talking about the fat, testosterone enlarged clitoris in her vagina, right?


----------



## SodaLove (Dec 6, 2019)

multiverse said:


> She's "probably" going back to her old weight loss doctor,


“Hi, doctor, remember when I went apeshit because you told me to eat a pepperette? Well I’m over that now.”


----------



## CHINARED (Dec 6, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Autistic but I'm pretty sure you can't get half this shit at mcdonalds in the states. Fried eggs? Toast? Bacon?


I've never seen it here in NY


----------



## The Fats of Us (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## solidus (Dec 6, 2019)

She always does the live-streams when she’s batcrap crazy. The next few hours or days will be fun.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Dec 6, 2019)

The Fats of Us said:


> View attachment 1039816


That must have been a very quick live she did.

The way she ate that McDonalds breakfast was horrifying. She was just shoving the food in. I don't think she even tasted it, just shoved it in.
Then posts that pic for her next mukbang.

And wrote this:




She may not make it to 500 pounds.
And, we're back to 'I'll change on Monday.' Sure she will -she'll get fatter.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Dec 6, 2019)

Someone should encourage Chantal to make a blog. What a ride that would be.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Dec 6, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> That must have been a very quick live she did.
> 
> The way she ate that McDonalds breakfast was horrifying. She was just shoving the food in. I don't think she even tasted it, just shoved it in.
> Then posts that pic for her next mukbang.
> ...



Yes, definitely a cycle:

The manic:
_I'm eating what I want! I Can do that, it's my channel. Fuck you if you don't like what or how I eat! I don't have a problem, the hayders are the ones with a problem and don't have to watch my channel!  This is a mukbang channel, get over it! It's not a channel about weight loss!   Don't fat shame me, and anyone who says anything about what I eat is an asshole because I can do what I want, if you don't like it, don't watch!_

to
The depresssive:
_OMG goiys, I have an eating addiction problem. I need to lose weight... I can't stop eating. I will be getting help from medical professionals.  I can't handle this, I can't control my impulses, and my life is shit because I can't stop making shitty decisions so I'm going to just eat more because I'm upset and then live stream every night because I can't talk to anyone in real life since everyone is tired of my shit and doesn't understand.   I couldn't stop eating cheese so I went to the ER.  I'm so pathetic, I drank the gravy - like juice.  I need help. I Can't live like this._

to

The bullshit:
_I don't like the plan, I don't think it will work. So I'm going to ignore all the workbooks, diet plans, meal outlines, shopping for food once a week and planning so I can monitor everything because it's too much work, boring and tedious and I don't like fresh food, veggies or fruit unless I eat a tub of hummus and bag of chili lime doritos because I'm a food addict and I keep trigger foods around even if it pisses off my doctors, so instead I'll fast, OMAD, keto while eating egg bites from Starbucks in my car on a food tray because that's not fast food because it comes from a coffee place.  I also am not supposed to eat in my car but I do this as I'm completely unaware of what it means to eat in a car and I eat so much my brain doesn't notice I am in a car. With a tray. On the steering wheel.  In a parking lot. _


----------



## weaselhat (Dec 6, 2019)

multiverse said:


> She can't sleep and it's very early. Chances are this is her last meal of yesterday, before she sleeps it off til noon.
> 
> She calls this "a moment of clarity and self awareness". She's made a decision to get weight loss surgery. Let's see how well she's decided.
> 
> ...


the word filter is making this thread extra hilarious anyway,
I skipped ahead just to see if she ate all of those hash,browns.   She did and good God almighty. Bitch has truly lost her shit 

I regret that I missed the live stream.


----------



## SodaLove (Dec 6, 2019)

Just couldn’t wait till tomorrow


----------



## Situation Type Deal Gorl (Dec 6, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> Hey guys, hey guys, hey hey, hey heyyyyy
> 
> How are you? How are you?












Beluga said:


> - The counselor in the programme follow you for 5 years but she wants to be proactive and go to a therapist before that



I guess "being proactive" doesn't include stopping shoving crap down your piehole as quickly as possible and actually starting getting prepared for this now. After all, why start today when you can put it off to some moment in the future that will never actually arise?


----------



## PotatoSalad4711 (Dec 6, 2019)

The Fats of Us said:


> View attachment 1039816


 
No, Chantal, this isn’t a thumbnail. It’s what the coroner will see when they’re called to remove your body.


----------



## Nachtalb (Dec 6, 2019)

I honestly wouldn't put it past her if her latest 2 mukbangs were filmed within mere hours.

Edit : jesus I just got around to actually watching the video and it really seems like it was filmed on the same day


----------



## multiverse (Dec 6, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> Just couldn’t wait till tomorrow


A real shhh.

A pulled pork sammich 690
A spicy chick sammich 640
2x cheesy tots 620 (310 x 2)
3x cups of ranch 420
Large root beer 220

Total lunch calories: 2,590

Laments that this food can't be good for her.

She was over 5,000 calories for the day before noon.


----------



## SodaLove (Dec 6, 2019)

Instead of having a bucket list because she’s loaded with health problems due to her obesity... this bitch has a food bucket list for things to eat before she gets weight loss surgery. You can’t make this shit up.

She said she’s gonna delete her new channel already


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Dec 6, 2019)

I noticed in this Burger King video that her normally fat eggplant-shaped head has spread out into a fat bowling ball-shaped head overnight. I swear to God, I almost didn't recognize her. I kept looking at her and couldn't figure out what was different.

But she has NOT gained any weight guys.


----------



## A borscht-on (Dec 6, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> Just couldn’t wait till tomorrow


I knew,_ I knew _she was going to do this mukbang.  I saw the TV ads for the BK pulled pork sandwich earlier this week, and my first thought was, "Chantal is going to do a mukbang with this. slop."  

There are no words anymore.  She is filthy, drugged, on a suicide mission, and legitimately insane; she needs to be committed.  She's got absolutely nothing to say,--no life, no friends, no real relationship, she doesn't go anywhere, she doesn't do anything, and she is stuck in her own polluted mind and body all day and night, thinking her viewers are her friends.  I am started to get fucking depressed watching her now.


----------



## SodaLove (Dec 6, 2019)

RIP Chantal Marie Vlogs. 
The channel has been deleted.

Edit: She changed Foodie Beauty to Chantal Marie... again. Jesus. I can’t keep up.


----------



## welsho (Dec 7, 2019)

Is that a pile of cat hair in the upper left-hand corner? And what's with all the marks on the door; somebody kicking it or...?? It's too high to be from  a vacuum (not that one gets used in that hovel based on the pile of hair and dust on the baseboards). 

Love the grease spots on her sweater she tried to hide by pulling it down; too late fatty. We know you couldn't wait the 40 seconds to walk from your front door to your table before shoving cheesy tots in your mouth.


----------



## SodaLove (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Gawdamit (Dec 7, 2019)

She thinks she's going to get WLS next month


----------



## PatTraverse (Dec 7, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 1039975


----------



## Ellana (Dec 7, 2019)

Archive *BURGER KING BBQ PULLED PORK KING AND CHICKEN PARMESAN SANDWICH MUKBANG*




Your browser is not able to display this video.





Spoiler: photo dump


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Dec 7, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> RIP Chantal Marie Vlogs.
> The channel has been deleted.
> 
> Edit: She changed Foodie Beauty to Chantal Marie... again. Jesus. I can’t keep up.
> ...



I was just about to post a screenshot. She rebranded. Last rebrand was when she hanged "Big Beautiful Me" back to Foody Beauty and was about a year ago after that "I quit Youtube" chimp out that lasted a day. If she holds true to pattern she'll be on with a rant blog with heavy on the glam makeup and will announce and declare a shitty decision that no one (everyone) won't see coming.

I'm a few minutes into the BK mukbang and she's back to the "always/never" thinking, and is feasting because some day she might have WLS, and knows that she's eating shit food... which learning how to eat normally is some sort of 'famine'. Guess what Chantal, if you do some work, you may learn that home cooking of fresh ingredients can actually taste better than the shit food your shitty palette has gotten used to. One of my favorite clips is when she got a kale and rice salad and she was literally shocked it tasted good, had flavors (OMG!) and she fucking downed the whole salad with sheer forkload intensity utterly amazed.

I'd like to also know what happened to the other 2 recipes that came in the cooking kit - the food should be nearly spoiled by now and if so, she let that food go to waste or she did another "I ate the whole thing" moment.

Edit: 13:24 is an absolute WTF.  Seriously... what... the... fuck....


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Dec 7, 2019)

Gawdamit said:


> She thinks she's going to get WLS next month




And be a size 2 by June.

ETA:




Pizza Sloth said:


> I'd like to also know what happened to the other 2 recipes that came in the cooking kit - the food should be nearly spoiled by now and if so, she let that food go to waste or she did another "I ate the whole thing" moment.



I'm betting she ate at least one of the missing two on Sunday (the day before the ER trip). She also claimed as of Tuesday that the third meal kit was yet to be eaten -- which to me says it was probably already gone. Though there was a gap in her feeding schedule on Monday and yesterday, I believe, so it could also have been inhaled yesterday. Unless she ate it after the ER trip.

But I mean, who are we kidding? If it's edible, it's eaten.


----------



## Botchy Galoop (Dec 7, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> Just couldn’t wait till tomorrow


So now she has to go to a wound care clinic every other day to have her wound packed.  My prediction is within 3 weeks she will be coming home with a wound vac that she will have to wear on her oozing pustular incision. It is not normal to have to go to wound care. It will take months to heal. She is years away from WLS at this rate.


----------



## Oh My Gauzepads (Dec 7, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> Just couldn’t wait till tomorrow



I found it amusing that she noticed the "sauce" on her shirt halfway through the video. That shit was there before she even started eating... She truly gives no fucks anymore. 

I can't remember who said that she is jealous of the Slaton sisters' new show. I completely agree. She wants what they have, so she is concocting tales for her sheeple to fawn over. TLC wouldn't approach someone in Canada. I could be wrong, though.

The train is about to derail.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Dec 7, 2019)

It'll never happen, but I think it would be hilarious for her to have wls. She would be forced to lose weight in the beginning,  and you know her ego would get incompletely out of hand.  Which would make it even funnier when she began to eat like a hog and gain again. And we all know she would. I wonder if she'd even be insightful enough to realize she was too much of a pig for the last resort option for fat asses to even save her.


----------



## marjoram (Dec 7, 2019)

I would LOVE to get a look at the "letter she wrote to herself"......


----------



## smoohead (Dec 7, 2019)

Botchy Galoop said:


> So now she has to go to a wound care clinic every other day to have her wound packed.  My prediction is within 3 weeks she will be coming home with a wound vac that she will have to wear on her oozing pustular incision. It is not normal to have to go to wound care. It will take months to heal. She is years away from WLS at this rate.



It's not unusual for someone her size. They had to go through many layers of fascia and adipose to get in there. She isn't really practicing any self care/after care from what I can see. It's definitely going to take her months to heal because of how big she is.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Dec 7, 2019)

The beetus could delay healing too. As soon as I read the words "wound vac" I felt the same dread I experienced as I got to the last pages of Chance Carmichael's  thread. I know she doesn't have one, but the idea of it is pretty scary. Not to Chantal, though. Nope, gotta mark another grease laden fast food combo off her bucket list. Fried tater tots stuffed with cheese and dipped in ranch. And that is just the side dish.


----------



## Blue Roses (Dec 7, 2019)

I randomly paused to catch Chantal shoving her entire pinky finger up to the third knuckle into her gob to slurp that BK pork juice. She needs to be careful with those sausage fingers covered in swine sauce or she's liable to start eating her own hand.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Dec 7, 2019)

smoohead said:


> It's not unusual for someone her size. They had to go through many layers of fascia and adipose to get in there. She isn't really practicing any self care/after care from what I can see. It's definitely going to take her months to heal because of how big she is.


I don't believe she has anything more than a seroma. She isn't showing the slightest signs of illness (fever, pain). A non deathfat would get wound care instructions and follow them. Chantal has no hygiene standards. They are probably running cultures each visit just to be sure nothing is growing because she is a trash heap. If she does develop an actual abscess filed with bacteria, I fear we are looking at a William the Conqueror situation type deal. Only she will be very much alive when she explodes. 

All of these over the top mukbangs and her new found journey to WLS, is just sour grapes because the Slatons are getting attention and will continue to get even more after TLC airs their show. This is just Chinny's way of saying, "But what about MEEEEEEEEEEE (REEEEEEEEE!)!!!!??????? I deserve attention, not those horrible trashy Slatons! I have problems tooooo". My guess is that she tried riding their dicks like she does Big AL and even housebound Hammy didn't give her the time of day. 

It's just a continuance of the competition of the fatties of YT. When one gets sick, they all get sick. When one does a Horrid haul, they all do Horrid hauls. Only now it's on a bigger scale (hehe) and the Slatons have the advantage.


----------



## letericajones (Dec 7, 2019)

Holy rebrand. It somehow seems unfitting to see Chantal declare “healthy food, healthy mukbangs.. my life journey” and have the juxtaposition of thumbnails where she’s stuffing food into her gaping hole. I guess this big change isn’t important enough where she would privatize that shit. 

I’m just waiting for her to explain why she didn’t mesh well with the doctor and why his/her plans don’t work for her.


----------



## Who Now (Dec 7, 2019)

Are these two mukbangs from the same day? Really? Incredible.  I would think she must get horrible indigestion from all that grease and white flour she is eating. Maybe she does and we just don't hear about it.
But of course now she has a plan. She will always have a new plan when she has just eaten, stuffed and satisfied. It's easy to get excited over a new diet when you are full of pancakes and pork.



Pizza Sloth said:


> if you do some work, you may learn that home cooking of fresh ingredients can actually taste better than the shit food your shitty palette has gotten used to.



But that takes a little time to adjust your tastes buds and she won't allow that time for it to happen.  She needs to stay with a plan, any plan that will work, long enough for her to stop thinking about Arbys and think about how good an apple will taste. But she won't do that. Ever. And I for one, am grateful. Should be a fun winter.


----------



## krazy orange cat (Dec 7, 2019)

I give it 72 hours at most before she goes back to her same ol' channel description and banner and crap.  She'll post about how she's just so impulsive and resume the junk food gluttony while regaling us with tales in which she is the fairest, most desired lady in all the land and everyone has a shitting good time.

Maybe we'll even get a tale about how the person from TLC contacted her and shit themselves when they learned that _zut alors! Chantal cannot be on our show, she is Canadian!  Quel dommage!_


----------



## irishAzoth (Dec 7, 2019)

hash brown


Ellana said:


> Archive *BURGER KING BBQ PULLED PORK KING AND CHICKEN PARMESAN SANDWICH MUKBANG*
> View attachment 1039986
> 
> 
> ...


WTF was that spazz at 13:24?!
Keep it coming Chantal this is making up for surgery saga

edit: I think Chantal was calming down one of the many voices in her head. I'm Curious to know which one came out the winner and is currently in control


----------



## MissLosR (Dec 7, 2019)

Who Now said:


> Are these two mukbangs from the same day? Really? Incredible.  I would think she must get horrible indigestion from all that grease and white flour she is eating. Maybe she does and we just don't hear about it.



She eats like this every day, and when she doesn't it's for a brief diet stint. I imagine whatever digestion issues she has she thinks are completely normal, or doesn't think about at all. Meanwhile her diets are so brief,  and when you move from eating garbage to eating vegetables and fruit and healthy foods, your digestive system can get upset adjusting to decent amounts of fibre etc, so she probably thinks that even totally normal healthy people have the exact same experience as her. Which is honestly disturbing, I'm sure all of us have those moments of stomach upset after eating a particularly greasy fast food meal or something, and Chantal thinks feeling that way is normal.


----------



## DongMiguel (Dec 7, 2019)

irishAzoth said:


> WTF was that spazz at 13:24?!



Yeah...wtf was that? Her Tourettes is getting out of control. Probably another sign she's losing it. 





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## krazy orange cat (Dec 7, 2019)

DongMiguel said:


> Yeah...wtf was that? Her Tourettes is getting out of control. Probably another sign she's losing it.
> 
> View attachment 1040064


It's almost like there's another personality trying to come out.  Could there be a sane Chantal in there somewhere?


----------



## Dutch Courage (Dec 7, 2019)

krazy orange cat said:


> It's almost like there's another personality trying to come out.  Could there be a sane Chantal in there somewhere?



Did that sound 'sane' in any way, shape, or form to you?


----------



## krazy orange cat (Dec 7, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Did that sound 'sane' in any way, shape, or form to you?


Sorry, that was meant to be sarcasm.  I think we all know that there is no sanity in Chantal.


----------



## fatfuck (Dec 7, 2019)

You know shit went down when there are almost 10 new pages. She's crazy. The end. All of this just further solidifies my hypothesis on her behavior.

There's a reason why occupying your mind with anything is the best cure for depression. Her cycles are getting shorter as she's getting more and more crazy and it'll only get worse. She and other fatties like her are like a morbid reality show on what isolation does to a person. No matter what she says you can always see it in her expression at the end of almost every video she does that she's fucking miserable. You can't fake that much like she can't fake her "nice" personality she claims she owns when her real one always comes out and is out of her control.

She's lonely. She doesn't have anyone or any hobbies to occupy her mind with. So what does she do all day long? Eat and watch TV obviously. ALL of her stories are a derivation from TV or other YT channels she frequently watches. All she does is spice them up and change some details with her nasty (humor) obsession with bodily functions/odor. There's a reason why majority of her stories sound like some teenage flick garbage; because it is.

All of her stories follow the same progression path. She's like Michael Bay of stories. They all share the  same unoriginal plot where she's the heroine and others are portrayed as villains that she gets to defeat. Like in all fairy tales, she always has her revenge. This last part is also what she wants to make a reality in her real life.

She's nothing more than a parrot that mimics what she sees. Latest craze are Slatons and their own WL show. Coincidentally Chantal also just decided to have one. How many does this make in this year alone? I lost track. Every single time she decides to do something you can bet your ass she just watched something about it, much like her Everest fantasy or her countless VLOG journeys and whatnot. In a few days she'll see another fat is beautiful shit and she'll start being snarky about diets again. It's a never ending cycle. She doesn't have any own thoughts on the subject, she just parrots what others are saying. You can see this in her bitchy videos where she constantly refers to watching other channels and what their thoughts are.

She's like a kid that plays out her fantasies after watching a movie. Like others have pointed out she loves the planning phase of it all. The dreams of making it and being envy to others. But it always stops at the inevitable next step which is putting hard work into it. She was never thought discipline or hard work.

She's fucking crazy and has so many mental problems I would love to see an actual team of psychiatrists taking a look at her videos and writing a report on her.


----------



## JustSomeRando (Dec 7, 2019)

Pulling a Nikocado Avocado with that thumbnail I'm waiting for her to say she just has a little extra water weight


----------



## Painted Pig (Dec 7, 2019)

marjoram said:


> I would LOVE to get a look at the "letter she wrote to herself"......


----------



## chantalisfat (Dec 7, 2019)

So in this one video:
- Announces the deletion of her vlog channel. (Was up for three days. Who called that?)
- Announces plan to create a "food bucket list" and vows to eat everything she wants before her (imaginary) WLS.
- Changed her mind by the time she edited the video and added text overlay canceling the "food bucket list".
- Announces in comments that she "just wanted to get this last mukbang in" and that she'll start fresh Monday ... on Friday.

So even in her delusional high, believing that she'll start eating well and losing weight in preparation for the miracle surgery that will solve everything, she is still reserving the next two days to stuff herself full of shit, because god forbid she start on a weekend.

She's last-hurrahed her way through every week, weekend, new year, birthday, decade for the last 35 years. Last-hurrahed her way through cyst surgery. Was planning to last-hurrah her way through a food bucket list to WLS just hours ago. Had a moment of clarity and will only last-hurrah her way through the weekend before "starting fresh".

She has years worth of YT videos and over 1600 posts chronicling the same exact actions/declarations/confessions/plans/retractions/outbursts/apologies over and over and over and over and over again, and she still can't see it.

She looks the worst she's ever looked in this BK video, IMO.





She's never looked fatter, dirtier, or more repulsive. She looks more like a 400-lb toddler than ever with that ridiculous scrunchy tangled in her bald and thinning hair. Started the video with her sweater covered in finger stains made of straight grease.  Her "new hairline" faded after being rubbed off with dirty, greasy fingers. Food all over her face. Eating two entire fast food meals - putting her at four full fast food meals for the day - on a cutting board in her bedroom. Vile. Just vile.


----------



## krazy orange cat (Dec 7, 2019)

chantalisfat said:


> So in this one video:
> - Announces the deletion of her vlog channel. (Was up for three days. Who called that?)
> - Announces plan to create a "food bucket list" and vows to eat everything she wants before her (imaginary) WLS.
> - Changed her mind by the time she edited the video and added text overlay canceling the "food bucket list".
> ...



In that shot she looks like she's showing us what they had the gall to serve her for lunch at the women's prison.


----------



## Aldora (Dec 7, 2019)

December is a sinful month at the best of time when it comes to overeating and indulging, doubly so when you are a YouTube fattie. I imagine Chantal will use December as her(latest) last hurrah and will stuff her face the whole month and then come January we will see the ridiculous videos of Chantal in the gym moving her arms up and down for 30 seconds and then treating herself to McDonalds because she burnt off so many calories.


----------



## cromit (Dec 7, 2019)

Both surprised and not surprised that she hasn’t mentioned anything about needing to see a gynecologist or endocrinologist to manage her surgical menopause. I’d expect that in follow up to bilateral oophorectomy, but expecting Chantal to actually follow through with it seems absurd. I can’t believe she’s actually following up with wound clinic stuff instead of just thinking she can totally do it on her own.

She’s a MRSA infection waiting to happen at this point. Wonder if she’s going to need debridement or wound vac as mentioned. That shit sucks for normal people who need surgery and were previous MRSA carriers through no fault of their own, but for Chantal, I can’t even pretend to feel bad. She deliberately chose to be a huge fucking slob and put herself in this mess.


----------



## PatTraverse (Dec 7, 2019)

Whatever Chantal has planned is already doomed to fail as the holidays are coming in just a couple of weeks. There will be no restriction as she goes to family gatherings with plenty of food and opportunities to exploit her festering incision for some sweet sweet attention.

So expect a "last hurrah" for the whole month of December and a "new beginning" at the start of January like the good fatty that she is.


----------



## sevynohthree (Dec 7, 2019)

she is actually scary. i think she will be dead in a few weeks


----------



## raritycunt (Dec 7, 2019)

sevynohthree said:


> she is actually scary. i think she will be dead in a few weeks



Oh you’d be surprised how much the human body can plod along even after several years of abuse or neglect. What she doesn’t realise is her body is trying to help her reverse the damage she’s done but eventually it’s going to run out of steam and she will suddenly have a horrible health scare.


----------



## Viridian (Dec 7, 2019)

Welcome back to Stage 4, gorls. Cuntal stalled out on Stage 3 for a good long while with that FA/HAES "I do what I want!" phase, but the cycle always comes 'round again.







I give her latest "fresh start" no longer than Wednesday at the latest. She'll give lip service to attempting to follow her weight loss doctor's diet for two days at most before she gives up again and decides to try some other fad diet that's doomed to fail. Maybe we'll see Cuntal claiming she's going back to being a vegan (which she never managed to do in the first place, but after all, Cuntal lies).


----------



## Sham (Dec 7, 2019)

DongMiguel said:


> Yeah...wtf was that? Her Tourettes is getting out of control. Probably another sign she's losing it.
> 
> View attachment 1040064





That was truly bizarre. I was also baffled by the third fucking Christmas intro of the video where she does the demonic "Happy Holidaysh, everybodyyy." But this time she just kept repeating the phrase over and over like 7 times. She finally lost her mind completely and got stuck in a loop like the UBISOFT GOES STEAMWORKS BYE BYE ALWAYS ON DRM guy on Reddit.


----------



## solidus (Dec 7, 2019)

DongMiguel said:


> Yeah...wtf was that? Her Tourettes is getting out of control. Probably another sign she's losing it.
> 
> View attachment 1040064



That will haunt my nightmares for weeks now. Thanks a lot, Chantal.


----------



## fatfuck (Dec 7, 2019)

So I checked out what all the fuss around AIDungeon is all about and it's pretty fucking funny.



Spoiler: Sample adventure



Generating story...

'You are a morbidly obese immobile queen in a small roach infested apartment with a dark skinned midget and two cats. You love fast food and dreaming of future."

> Eat a burger
"I don't want to be fat, I just want to be happy!" you scream as you take the first bite of your burger.

> Pet cat and sing her a song
"Cat! Cat! Cats are so cute when they purr! Purrrrrr!" you sing while stroking the cat on your lap.
"Cats are so cute when they purr! Purrrr!" you sing while stroking the cat on your lap

> Take off pants and eat pizza
You put your pants back on and start eating pizza. The next day, you're still hungry, but you've gained some weight. You go out for lunch with your friends, but nobody's interested in seeing you again

> Eat a burger
You finish your burger and then proceed to eat another one. After finishing up, you realize that you haven't eaten anything since breakfast. You head back to your room and lie down on your bed. You feel sick and vomit a little bit

> Order granny to take you shopping
You tell Granny to take you shopping. She takes you to a store called "Hair Salon". It looks like an old-fashioned beauty parlor. When you enter, you find women staring at you


----------



## RRVee (Dec 7, 2019)

The Fats of Us said:


> View attachment 1039816


She looks exactly like a great white shark, eye roll and all.



Viridian said:


> Welcome back to Stage 4, gorls. Cuntal stalled out on Stage 3 for a good long while with that FA/HAES "I do what I want!" phase, but the cycle always comes 'round again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel like she has more a web than a cycle at this point.


----------



## SodaLove (Dec 7, 2019)

She came down from her manic high or something and changed that horrifying thumbnail


----------



## BerriesArnold (Dec 7, 2019)

I don't know what you're all harping about. She said it herself. It's all going to change on MoNdaY, guys. 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Dec 7, 2019)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> I am not sure of the exact post or thread but BIG, BLACK DICK or #ashbrowns comes from the ALR subforum. There was a "scandal" where when putting away groceries, Becky put fresh, refrigerated #ashbrowns in the freezer which pissed off our beloved hambeast to no end. So much so she forced her thumb slave to make another trip to the grocery store. Fuck, I am way too autistic for remembering any of this.


No. It was a thing with Null and had nothing to do with the ALR sub, hence why Coke Zero also filters to coke zero.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Dec 7, 2019)

Once again, I'll be the late one and re-state the obvious...she is a complete mess, to the point of being distressing, I don't even wanna think about what is going on with that enormous festering slash down her fupa, she is being both dumb _and_ crazy again, her calorie intake is jaw-dropping, she probably needs to be institutionalized, never saw a woman so alone...

Whether or not she'll be dead in a few weeks or a couple of decades is almost a moot point.  She has more than amply proven to anyone who sees her that she is not destined to have a long lifespan.  Most of us know someone or maybe even more than one person whose lifestyle and choices just seem destined to curtail their longevity, and sure enough, one day they are dead.  She. Won't. Lift. A. Finger. To. Ever. Help. Herself.

As for her bucket list...how breathtakingly sad...and yet, still Clotso is too dumb to understand _the most fundamental and simple aspect_ of her psychotic eating.  She always laments that if she loses weight, she can never have pizza or burgers or tacos again, and the idea is just too barren and awful to face.  She _can't _live a life eating kale, like skinny bitches do.  Although she paid lip service to the concept once in a video ("if you want a cookie, have _one_ cookie") without seeming to fully comprehend it, her issue is not her junk food diet necessarily, it is the vast quantities she overeats.  She could lose weight, and have a slice of pizza or a cheeseburger once in a while, just like normal people do, ffs.  But she will never even take the simplest of simple steps (like eliminating fucking _dips_ for starters) toward training herself how to eat like a human being.  She still needs her "last hurrah" before her supposed WLS.

Let's face it.  She has been a superfatty since early teenhood.  She is much closer to the end of her life than she is to her early teen years.  This lifetime of being a complete glutton just ain't gonna change.  How could it?  She has zero to replace it with.  Think of what an ordinary 36-year-old knows and has experienced; she has had none of it.  Her life is an enormous void.  Only an intervention has any shot at saving her; left to her own devices, she will indeed kill herself this way.  And I am as serious as a heart attack.  But anyone who watches her knows this by now, except her dingbat admirers.

When Clotso went hardcore mukbang full time again, with her surgery looming, I noted that I thought this never-ending, circular, shaggy-dog tale was approaching some kind of climax; we were going to get a crescendo of sorts.  I was met with a lotta "optimitics," but I still think we are on track for that crescendo.  I fear it will not be the applause that would have greeted the new Chantal sitcom, which has already been canceled by its own creator before it even started.  It will be something darker.

Life as Chantal had always known it ended on surgery day.  She just hasn't quite realized it yet.  Now things just start falling apart.


----------



## Gorl Talk (Dec 7, 2019)

The Fats of Us said:


> View attachment 1039816



Just wanted to note for future readers that the above image is the photo Chantal originally chose as the thumbnail for the BK video, which has since been changed. And this Community post (I think that's what it is?) has been deleted. So she initially thought this image was... funny, I guess? Not humiliating or horrifying? Who knows what thought process then led her to remove it.


----------



## Jimmy Gingerale (Dec 7, 2019)

Chantal was wondering what it would be like to eat her own festering wound

E: Noticed this shameless degeneracy when I was closing my tabs


----------



## Horrors of the Deep (Dec 7, 2019)

Watching her videos in low framerate and with frameskip is absolutely amazing. Really shows just how much and how fast she can obliterate food while making funny faces every frame.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Dec 7, 2019)

She better put that bucket list back, & quickly. Between the sodium & fat she consumes, to the massive amounts of food she's ingesting to her surgical infection -I'm not sure she'll be around to finish the list.

As most have said, we are watching a crazy person. Not a funny 'oh you are so crazy' -but a person mentally ill. 
Nothing will change on Monday. Or Tuesday. She always has new plans while she's stuffed with food. I'm not sure she knows what hunger actually feels like. If she's awake, she's eating.
She said it herself, while in the hospital after surgery, all she felt was ravenous. Ravenous & never full. She keeps eating huge meals multiple times a day because she says she's never full.
WLS is a dream. Just as her grape fast was a dream. Or her healing crystals. Or any of the other 'fast weight loss' ideas she came up with.

Chantal has stated truthfully (probably the only time she has been truthful) that some food is worth being fat for.
And there you have it. That is why nothing will change. She will close in on 500 pounds & still sit in front of her camera telling everyone how she's going to change. It's the same circle.

This is an interesting fact about menopause from the Mayo Clinic: The hormonal changes of _menopause_ might make you more likely to _gain weight_ around your abdomen than around your hips and thighs. 

Now add Burger King, pizza, Arby's, McDonalds & so on. Chantal will be gaining even more weight in the area of her body where she already carries most of it. By the time they clear her to drive, she may not fit behind the steering wheel.

So far, November/December have been fun.
Can't wait to see what happens next.
And thanks for the recaps, I'm skipping this last one.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Dec 7, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> By the time they clear her to drive, she may not fit behind the steering wheel.
> 
> 
> And thanks for the recaps, I'm skipping this last one.



She says in the last video that she is _already_ driving, and that the steering wheel rubs against her wound...


----------



## DarkSydePundit (Dec 7, 2019)

I think all these videos are just proof that Chantal is very fat and that no one wants to have sex with her.


----------



## chesticle_udders (Dec 7, 2019)

I don't know if any one else has mentioned this, but I have a theory that Chantal is so disappointed/upset that she had to have a hysterectomy in her 30s, and therefore cannot even have the possibility of having children (with Bibi who apparently really wants to have a family...) that she's comforting herself by stuffing herself with food. I couldn't understand how "happy" she was right after surgery. For many women, once they reach menopause or have to have their ovaries removed, they have a grieving process because they can no longer become a mother. In some way, they're forced to re-invent themselves and their identity (depending on other factors, of course), which can be exhausting and terrifying.

But not for Chantal. She just kept stuffing herself with food and pretending everything was okay. But it's not. Just look at yourself and at what you've become.

The way she's behaving makes me think she's never dealt with any of her psychological problems, ever. 

/rant over


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Dec 7, 2019)

chesticle_udders said:


> I don't know if any one else has mentioned this, but I have a theory that Chantal is so disappointed/upset that she had to have a hysterectomy in her 30s, and therefore cannot even have the possibility of having children (with Bibi who apparently really wants to have a family...) that she's comforting herself by stuffing herself with food. I couldn't understand how "happy" she was right after surgery. For many women, once they reach menopause or have to have their ovaries removed, they have a grieving process because they can no longer become a mother. In some way, they're forced to re-invent themselves and their identity (depending on other factors, of course), which can be exhausting and terrifying.
> 
> But not for Chantal. She just kept stuffing herself with food and pretending everything was okay. But it's not. Just look at yourself and at what you've become.
> 
> ...


I noticed how she glosses over what a huge deal it was to have a hysterectomy.  I knew it was bothering her because she started to ramp up her cat posts and follows that Instagram about not having kids. She claimed she was going to share her hysterectomy journey but really hasn’t. She’s said nothing insightful or really discussed it with a serious tone. I feel like all the women with similar health issues who followed her are idiots to keep cheering her on.  If anything she’s made a mockery of women’s health issues. She truly is a degenerate and it reaping what she has sown her whole life. This is only going to get worse in the new year.  So get your popcorn !!


----------



## Lilac_loud (Dec 7, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> I noticed how she glosses over what a huge deal it was to have a hysterectomy.  I knew it was bothering her because she started to ramp up her cat posts and follows that Instagram about not having kids. She claimed she was going to share her hysterectomy journey but really hasn’t. She’s said nothing insightful or really discussed it with a serious tone. I feel like all the women with similar health issues who followed her are idiots to keep cheering her on.  If anything she’s made a mockery of women’s health issues. She truly is a degenerate and it reaping what she has sown her whole life. This is only going to get worse in the new year.  So get your popcorn !!


I still don’t believe she had a hysterectomy. I believe they went in took out the tumor maybe whatever that tumor was hanging on to but not a full hysterectomy. It just doesn’t make sense that Chantal wouldn’t be harping on it for feels from her community. We would be hearing more about something she saw on Netflix or saw a video on what a hysterectomy does and how her ravenous feeling is all due to that. 
Of course, in looking back I’m not sure if Chantal does actually play the blame game as much as others like ALR does so I don’t know.

It just feels something is missing in this puzzle. Guess we’ll just have to stay tuned.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Dec 7, 2019)

chesticle_udders said:


> The way she's behaving makes me think she's never dealt with any of her psychological problems, ever.



Yeah, but this isn't just limited to whatever feels she was feeling over the hysterectomy. This is her whole life.

Mommy out partying? It's okay, grandma has pudding cups.
Social reject in high school? It's okay, order another pizza.
Spectacular failure in college and career? It's okay, mukbangs are fun anyway.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Dec 7, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> Yeah, but this isn't just limited to whatever feels she was feeling over the hysterectomy. This is her whole life.
> 
> Mommy out partying? It's okay, grandma has pudding cups.
> Social reject in high school? It's okay, order another pizza.
> Spectacular failure in college and career? It's okay, mukbangs are fun anyway.



This. Food has been her closest, most reliable friend since childhood.  Its obvious no one else in her life cares enough to stop her, except maybe grandma.  And I think Chantal knows it.


----------



## sperginity (Dec 7, 2019)

Lilac_loud said:


> I still don’t believe she had a hysterectomy. I believe they went in took out the tumor maybe whatever that tumor was hanging on to but not a full hysterectomy. It just doesn’t make sense that Chantal wouldn’t be harping on it for feels from her community. We would be hearing more about something she saw on Netflix or saw a video on what a hysterectomy does and how her ravenous feeling is all due to that.
> Of course, in looking back I’m not sure if Chantal does actually play the blame game as much as others like ALR does so I don’t know.
> 
> It just feels something is missing in this puzzle. Guess we’ll just have to stay tuned.


the eagerness of surgeons to perform hysterectomy is a known problem in medicine, even in leafland. Leaving the uterus intact when uterine/endometrial cancer risk factors are present is more of a liability risk than taking the uterus out whenever possible, so surgeons err on the side of hysterectomy. If chantal consented to hysterectomy then they likely took it out, and I do not blame them with such severely diseased ovaries. It is more of a time bomb than an organ in her body, considering that she is unlikely to ever get pregnant.


----------



## Lilac_loud (Dec 7, 2019)

sperginity said:


> the eagerness of surgeons to perform hysterectomy is a known problem in medicine, even in leafland. Leaving the uterus intact when uterine/endometrial cancer risk factors are present is more of a liability risk than taking the uterus out whenever possible, so surgeons err on the side of hysterectomy. If chantal consented to hysterectomy then they likely took it out, and I do not blame them with such severely diseased ovaries. It is more of a time bomb than an organ in her body, considering that she is unlikely to ever get pregnant.


Yes, that all makes sense but Chantal’s insistence to ignore the implications of a full hysterectomy just seems to go against her MO.
Shut, who knows. She will always be an enigma and a slob of entertainment.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Dec 7, 2019)

Lilac_loud said:


> Yes, that all makes sense but Chantal’s insistence to ignore the implications of a full hysterectomy just seems to go against her MO.
> Shut, who knows. She will always be an enigma and a slob of entertainment.



I agree we're not getting the whole story. It is, after all, Chantal. On the off-chance that she was able to understand what the doctors were saying (she's objectively not a smart cow) she doubtless tries hard not to process anything that comes uncomfortably close to making her take responsibility for herself or her state. And on the thin chance that she actually did that, she's never reveal anything that would make her look "bad" (aka not a brave victim) in the eyes of her "loyal followers". Plus, she not only lies for fun, but lies reflexively, for no reason at all.

So you're right to be suspicious of the hysterectomy saga as a whole. The best we can do is figure out what might be realistic based on the near-worthless information she provides. Our only real chance is to wait for her to trip over a lie or blurt something out during a meltdown -- both of which she does regularly because she's both stupid and emotional.

I don't need to explain this to you. I'm just mulling it over. <3


----------



## Punkinsplice (Dec 7, 2019)

Lilac_loud said:


> Yes, that all makes sense but Chantal’s insistence to ignore the implications of a full hysterectomy just seems to go against her MO.
> Shut, who knows. She will always be an enigma and a slob of entertainment.


No, she is queen of denial. What we are seeing right now are cracks in her narc wall that she has tried to hide by being all chipper and nonchalant about the surgery. I think this is why she is falling apart on camera and looking and sounding crazier than ever. She wanted to play it all off, but she can't, not with the hormonal shift going on, which is also going to fuck with whatever mental issues she has already.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Dec 7, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> No, she is queen of denial. What we are seeing right now are cracks in her narc wall that she has tried to hide by being all chipper and nonchalant about the surgery. I think this is why she is falling apart on camera and looking and sounding crazier than ever. She wanted to play it all off, but she can't, not with the hormonal shift going on, which is also going to fuck with whatever mental issues she has already.



I agree.  She doesn't want to acknowledge all the hysterectomy implies and the finality of it, but it's coming out in other ways.


----------



## Aldora (Dec 7, 2019)

I have no sympathy for Chantal/Amber/Amy/Jen etc, but Chantals little wobble made me wonder what it must be like to be eating yourself to immobility(death is a little over dramatic) and to have that moment of realisation of what you are doing to yourself. Is it any wonder that they all double down and binge even harder than before.


----------



## bingefairy (Dec 7, 2019)

TIL Chantal has more in common with Japanese culture than just sushi.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Dec 7, 2019)

I had to watch other videos of her in a post manic crash/depression onset just to see how much the script is the same.  This is why it's exhausting - she is stuck in a loop where she never seems to learn even though she repeats these cycles nearly verbatim.   She's talked of WLS for a couple years on and off now.  She didn't do very well with the cognitive behavior therapy over the summer where she was the most normal and also totally fucking zoned out on the pill cocktail she was on.



Ellana said:


> Edit: Has it already been discussed that her "I have some things to say..." From 5/25 was taken down? The one with the Prissy P intro?
> View attachment 781648



Found this video she made private - 1 June with pretty much the same depressed tone with "I'm getting help; starting on Monday there will be changes"

And the "End of My Channel (Not Clickbait) from 6 May.




Kamov Ka-52 said:


> View attachment 748686
> 
> 
> Archived for posterity, because we all know she's gonna try to walk this back and memory hole it.
> ...



And then this one which gloriously starts with her saying when dumpster divers pop out of dumpsters it scares the shit out of her. Then goes on to share she ate 4 pieces of pizza and threw the rest out to avoid binging but it did the opposite and she binged on wild wings, fries, reeses cheesecake then continued home eating king crab legs and started to cry at 9:55.

ETA: This is from April 2019.   She basically was full cycling about a month for the first half of 2019 and about the fifth time or so that she's gone to being "a mukbang only channel" to a "weight loss journey/personal blog" format.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## smoohead (Dec 7, 2019)

I don't even feel bad for her. She's fucking pathetic. I have issues too but at least I am not broadcasting them all over the internet. Get off fucking Youtube and fix yourself, you fucking child.


----------



## Twinkie (Dec 7, 2019)

The part near the end where she said if she didn't have a youtube channel and people commenting on her life she perhaps wouldn't have even realized she had an eating disorder

bitch what


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Dec 7, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Archive *BURGER KING BBQ PULLED PORK KING AND CHICKEN PARMESAN SANDWICH MUKBANG*
> View attachment 1039986
> 
> 
> ...


I tried.
First, when I saw her disclaimer & it said: Not intended for for children, I almost stopped right there. Didn't she see the word 'for' twice?
And second, when she started eating, with a stain on her shirt, it only made me wonder what she ate just before turning on the camera. Or worse, it was an old stain & she never washed the top.

2:22 seconds & I'm out. Again, thanks for the recaps.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Dec 7, 2019)

The "I have an eating disorder, it's not my fault" excuse actually pisses me off. Bitch, your "eating disorder" is you are a lazy gluttonous pig. Simple as that.

If you truly believe you have an "eating disorder" that is out of your control, you have had plenty of time to seek professional help. Yet you haven't and never will.

You flat out refuse the advice of every doctor you have ever seen if their advice causes you any discomfort or inconvenience (i.e. eating less). It's impossible for anyone to have sympathy for you because you are totally unwilling to help yourself at all like a 3-year-old child.


----------



## smoohead (Dec 7, 2019)

If she is going to sooo many therapists like she always claims to be (     ), then HOW CAN SHE NOT KNOW. Unless all that crap she spouts about the eating disorder clinic is, *GASP*.... A LIE?!?


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Dec 7, 2019)

This will last till Tuesday morning.
Please note it's 6:20 pm in her time zone so this new day is almost over.


----------



## wheelpower (Dec 7, 2019)

She's underestimating how hard it is to get WLS surgery here, it can takes years to get approved. Chantal expects results from her fad diets within a day. She's looking for a magic cure and this ain't it.


----------



## multiverse (Dec 7, 2019)

She made that video last Sunday,  and in it declared that she has a week to get her shit together before she goes to the doctor. She's eaten 6000+ calories per day since then, which is the base caloric intake of a 900 pound woman her height. The very idea of having to eat more normal portions sends her into an extended binge tailspin. And she also declares that her idea of not binging is eating 4 slices of pizza - which alarmed her so that she ate wings, fries, and cheese cake immediately after. And her thinking of why she's so depressed is that her medication isn't right.

She doesn't understand that treatment for her problem will involve feeling the bad feelings she covers with food. She will also have to feel the feelings about her hysterectomy, and her lack of friends, and her stalled career, and her anxiety... Chantal has no idea what she's hiding from, because the idea of approaching such a state causes self harm.

She is fucked,; she knows it; she will eat herself to death. This is what we're watching.


----------



## Gorl Talk (Dec 7, 2019)

multiverse said:


> She made that video last Sunday,  and in it declared that she has a week to get her shit together before she goes to the doctor. She's eaten 6000+ calories per day since then, which is the base caloric intake of a 900 pound woman her height. The very idea of having to eat more jirnal portions sends her into an extended binge tailspin. And she also declares that her idea of not binging is eating 4 slices of pizza - which alarmed her so that she ate wings, fries, and cheese cake immediately after. And her thinking of why she's so depressed is that her medication isn't right



Unless I'm misunderstanding, the video you're referencing is the last one in Pizza Sloth's post, and is stated to be from April 2019, right?

Just making sure I'm viewing this whirlpool of a trainwreck correctly... everything repeats itself with Chantal and it's hard to keep the timeline straight, but I don't think this pizza + cheesecake + crab feast happened that recently. Let me know if I'm wrong here.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Dec 7, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> The "I have an eating disorder, it's not my fault" excuse actually pisses me off. Bitch, your "eating disorder" is you are a lazy gluttonous pig. Simple as that.
> 
> If you truly believe you have an "eating disorder" that is out of your control, you have had plenty of time to seek professional help. Yet you haven't and never will.
> 
> You flat out refuse the advice of every doctor you have ever seen if their advice causes you any discomfort or inconvenience (i.e. eating less). It's impossible for anyone to have sympathy for you because you are totally unwilling to help yourself at all like a 3-year-old child.





Spoiler: bla bla



I don't see the point of denying she has some type of unspecified eating disorder, which can coexist with her general gluttony. She's clearly not 100%, neurologically, between her manic swings and the tourettes. She sometimes eats to the point where she feels like she'll vomit. Even a gluttonous pig probably wouldn't put away 6x serves of hello fresh, a sheet cake and top it off with a bag of chips all in one session. She was referred to an eating disorder clinic but since she's all over the place and enjoys her eating (to a point) she isn't following up. Pathological eating (TM Dr Now) is still disordered eating.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Dec 7, 2019)

Quit sperging out about if she does or doesn't have an eaiting disorder, playing armchair psychologist is extremely autistic. Just enjoy the trashfire.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Dec 7, 2019)

Gorl Talk said:


> Unless I'm misunderstanding, the video you're referencing is the last one in Pizza Sloth's post, and is stated to be from April 2019, right?
> 
> Just making sure I'm viewing this whirlpool of a trainwreck correctly... everything repeats itself with Chantal and it's hard to keep the timeline straight, but I don't think this pizza + cheesecake + crab feast happened that recently. Let me know if I'm wrong here.



I can definitely clarify... the pizza, wing, cheesecake, crab legs was April 2019. 

I was trying to tie in her current "I can't stop eating" bullshit with other past "I can't stop eating" videos to show she's just cycled so many times and faster in 2019. I knew there was a video that had that title. I had to dig, but she's not made it public and it was last January - where she admitted to eating all Hello Fresh meals chased with a bag of cheetos. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/chantal-sarault-foodie-beauty.36883/post-4201190. Doesn't seem to be archived but there is a reaction video of it https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8lzN_D5EHc&t=677s. This is a Chantal Classic.

She's ending 2019 the same way she started 2019 only without the tumors, ovaries and uterus.... even after an attempt to work with a team... a TEAM.. of professionals from May until September. What has been validated in 2019 is Chantal lies, drinks gravy....like it was juice, and she can't stop eating. 

My 2020 prediction for her, is she'll use the WLS as a reason/excuse to try to eat more healthy, just as she uses mukbangs to eat a ton of shit. If she gets on a plan to be considered for WLS and does take a long time, she's going to not be able to follow any plans her doctor recommends more than 5 days as she did this year. She can't follow directions.. she's stupid. This is why cognative behavior therapy is needed but I am skeptical she can be aware enough to change anything. 

But I'll still continue to watch shit show as long as she keeps posting. Definitely glad archiving is routine now, so much of 2019 she deleted and still hasn't made public again even though she said she will/did. Her edited version of her life is her simply denying the amount of absurdity in her mind and routine life.


----------



## CHINARED (Dec 7, 2019)

The beauty guru


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Dec 7, 2019)

Diet videos are back....


(third pic might be up already, if so I missed it).


----------



## Ellana (Dec 7, 2019)

CHINARED said:


> The beauty guru


This is her new channel trailer with a new intro tacked on. In no way does it represent what the average viewer can expect. Not like it will matter in a few days when it is deleted.  
Archive *WHAT IS THIS CHANNEL?**  (Predictable)*





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Strine (Dec 7, 2019)

This is begging to be parodied. Like, the same captions - "health" with footage of her drinking gravy, "beauty" with her no-makeup horrorshow video, "adventure" with her pissing in the woods. I'm too lazy to do this, but it's fun to imagine! Also, the "love" segment being the split second of Bibi kissing her after being badgered for thirty seconds and looking like she's asking him to cut off his right hand was sublime, almost as good as "beauty" getting two clips, either because she's a moron or because she's just THAT beautiful and fuck you dad. The only problem with making a parody is that the original vid won't last a week 

ETA:



_See? Bibi LOVES me and WILL peck me on the lips if I just beg him for attention and embarrass him. Guess I'm a Foodie BEAUTY after all! SUCK IT DAD- I MEAN TROLLS! Trolls! ...I didn't say dad, right!? HEE HEE!_


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Dec 7, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> Spoiler: bla bla
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see the point of denying she has some type of unspecified eating disorder, which can coexist with her general gluttony. She's clearly not 100%, neurologically, between her manic swings and the tourettes. She sometimes eats to the point where she feels like she'll vomit. Even a gluttonous pig probably wouldn't put away 6x serves of hello fresh, a sheet cake and top it off with a bag of chips all in one session. She was referred to an eating disorder clinic but since she's all over the place and enjoys her eating (to a point) she isn't following up. Pathological eating (TM Dr Now) is still disordered eating.



I didn't necessarily mean that she doesn't have some form of an eating disorder. I was saying she leans on that term as a crutch to excuse her behavior when she is unwilling to take any responsibility for it.

She throws out the term "eating disorder" when it's convenient to her cause for that day. But when she is in "body positivity" mode and all about "I'm an unapologetic fat girl and I'll do whatever the fuck I want", we never hear about an eating disorder to gain sympathy. Obviously she is mentally fucked up in many ways either way.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Dec 7, 2019)

At least she didn't use "journey" in that intro video - whenever she invokes that it's her biggest lie, with Chantal nothing changes, no progress, no development, nothing that could remotely be described using that word unless we're talking about distance to the grave.

Peetz is now top-billed on the channel in the video too, the bizarre femcel romance continues.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Dec 7, 2019)

Have some faith. Chantal wrote that letter to herself to read anytime she feels a binge coming on. She has found the code for happiness: 9914


9914- apply this code to get 50% off of your Domino's order.


----------



## solidus (Dec 7, 2019)

I’m surprised she didn’t wait until Jan 1 to begin making changes. The New Year always attracts the death fats.

Just think, Chantal, of how many Mookbongs you could have had if you had waited.


----------



## BerriesArnold (Dec 7, 2019)

Foodie Beauty Intro
					






					www.youtube.com
				







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## SodaLove (Dec 7, 2019)

BerriesArnold said:


>


You should have used that one clip of her “sleeping” with her cpap machine mask on for the “health” part lol

Edit: someone commented she added “Beauty” twice and instead of taking that part out she did this:




Facepalm


----------



## PatTraverse (Dec 7, 2019)

I find the music in that trailer annoying for some reason. It is like a bad cross between some game show music and old school sitcom music.

Also that animated head of a person that does not exist is still creepy. It would fit right in a game like Bloodwings: Pumpkinhead's Revenge.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Dec 8, 2019)

CHINARED said:


> The beauty guru


Annnd it's gone


----------



## Ellana (Dec 8, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> You should have used that one clip of her “sleeping” with her cpap machine mask on for the “health” part lol
> 
> Edit: someone commented she added “Beauty” twice and instead of taking that part out she did this:
> 
> ...



She also shortened the outro. 

Four seconds less blinking. 
The mouse doesn't click on the subscribe button.
Her eggplant head is now enclosed within a halo of vines and has an underline (emphasis?) of vines.
The vine halo covers the poor photoshopping skills she presented us with in the first video.

Archive of the edited version *What is this channel?*




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Pineapple Fox (Dec 8, 2019)

Kate Winslet blessed cursed us with a Chantal video


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Dec 8, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> View attachment 1040876
> 
> This will last till Tuesday morning.
> Please note it's 6:20 pm in her time zone so this new day is almost over.



I'm betting she made those videos public purely because her last adsense check has already been totally spent on junkfood. 

She needed money for snacks. She couldn't make those videos public as long as she was in her FA/HAES phase (remember the drama over her leaving her meat-eating videos up when she was "vegan" -- she'd want to stay far away from that kind of thing again).

So to get the videos back up, she had to drop the "unapologetic fat girl" shtick. Cue the "I have a problem and I'm getting help!" routine she does soooo well (not). But this means she can't indulge in the food she wants to.

She's backed herself into a corner and will have to have a huge meltdown to bulldoze her way out of it ("I KnOW whAT i'M DOinG!") and find some excuse ("THEY WON'T GIVE ME WLS! FUCK THEM ALL, AND THEIR DIET PLANS TOO!"). Then she can work her way back into her usual comfort zone of pretending to give a shit whilst simultaneously eating to her heart's content, and just hope no one notices or brings it up.

There's a sort of low cunning involved here. I think on some level she's very, very aware of what she's doing because she's a shrieking bully who's been able to buffalo everyone around her into letting her have her way (and her cheese) her entire life. Every time she goes through the cycle, she uses the exact same bullshit excuses because they've always worked. She'll do what it takes to make her critics just shut up and let her eat, whether that's offering empty promises or babbling abuse. 

She's so contemptible.


----------



## Igotdigusted (Dec 8, 2019)

Pineapple Fox said:


> Kate Winslet blessed us with a Chantal video


She didn’t bless us with anything. While usually her videos are good this time she simply took the video from Metallica-One, picked some scenes, changed their order and plastered the ret’ards voice over it.

ETA: I suppose I could act surprised that she knows Metallica in the first place.


----------



## Pineapple Fox (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## war has changed (Dec 8, 2019)

Pineapple Fox said:


> View attachment 1041367



I don't know about you - but I personally am very hyped to catch the Christmas single(s) of Grammy-deserving artiste Chantal "Beezin Bee-nge" Marie (hopefully in time before they get deleted out of regret  )


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Dec 8, 2019)

Pineapple Fox said:


> Kate Winslet blessed cursed us with a Chantal video



Was her voice changed to sound worse than the original video?

_please, say no   _


----------



## chantalisfat (Dec 8, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> Was her voice changed to sound worse than the original video?
> 
> _please, say no   _


Nope. She legitimately recorded that exact audio, heard it, and then posted it to her channel for the world to hear.


----------



## solidus (Dec 8, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> Was her voice changed to sound worse than the original video?
> 
> _please, say no   _



The working theory is an opioid high. I would like to think she is just that arrogant to think she can sing well.

So will this be the end of Peetz if she is doing the health kick phase again? Even when she tried to do the travel vlogs, he only appeared when there was a meal in it for him.


----------



## Trig.Point (Dec 8, 2019)

sperginity said:


> the eagerness of surgeons to perform hysterectomy is a known problem in medicine, even in leafland. Leaving the uterus intact when uterine/endometrial cancer risk factors are present is more of a liability risk than taking the uterus out whenever possible, so surgeons err on the side of hysterectomy. If chantal consented to hysterectomy then they likely took it out, and I do not blame them with such severely diseased ovaries. It is more of a time bomb than an organ in her body, considering that she is unlikely to ever get pregnant.



There was a surgeon in Ireland called Michael Neary who developed a compulsion for carrying out Hysterectomies. Colleagues, Nurses, Hospital Staff all knew it, but because it was Ireland they never said anything. 

When eventually an inquiry was launched one piece of evidence from another Surgeon, was that it was the systems fault, for not keeping him in check, because consultant obstetrician's have a tenancy to go straight to Hysterectomies.

He carried out nearly 200 hysterectomies mostly on perfectly healthy women. At the inquiry the Judge apologised to him, because he had faced so much media criticism and would never learn from his mistakes.

Anyway I can't help thinking Doctors like Neary these days would gravitate towards patients like Chantel.


----------



## bingefairy (Dec 8, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Archive of the edited version *What is this channel?*
> View attachment 1041260


Including hospital clips from complications of super morbid obesity in a channel trailer is really sad. It implies being in the hospital from nearly dying or having your ovaries removed is just another regular happy-go-lucky thing on her channel.

I mean, it IS, we see her in the hospital more than we see her going out with friends. But being so blunt about it without realizing the implications shows how deeply in denial she is.


----------



## raritycunt (Dec 8, 2019)

I like how during her crappy channel trailer she posted “food” with a photo of a salad like anyone’s gonna believe that’s all she eats.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Dec 8, 2019)

Trig.Point said:


> There was a surgeon in Ireland called Michael Neary who developed a compulsion for carrying out Hysterectomies. Colleagues, Nurses, Hospital Staff all knew it, but because it was Ireland they never said anything..



That's really surprising, since until recently if women in Ireland wanted an abortion they had to travel to other parts of the UK or go on a boat out to international waters or risk some sloppy 1960s style illegal abortion and dying on the kitchen table, cause Catholics are all prolife like that.

E for missing word because I'm daydrinking.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Dec 8, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> I like how during her crappy channel trailer she posted “food” with a photo of a salad like anyone’s gonna believe that’s all she eats.


That was a salad?


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Dec 8, 2019)

Pineapple Fox said:


> Kate Winslet blessed cursed us with a Chantal video



This is just kind of sad on some level. 

There is nothing cringier in my opinion than listening to someone sing who thinks they have real talent and obviously doesn't. I hate second-hand embarrassment more than anything. The only thing worse is watching live stand-up comedy of someone who is painfully unfunny. It makes me want to commit suicide _for them._

But since this is Chantal, and I know what a vile piece of shit human she is, I find it hilarious.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Dec 8, 2019)

All this scurrying around redesigning her channel is because she is painted in a corner for the hundredth time this year.  

She has to make good on all the "I'm about _more_ than just eating" charade, but all she wants to do is eat.  She can't do anything else, really.  But _how_ to eat and still keep up the WLS charade?  

Tinker with banners and trailers until an idea dawns, that's how.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Dec 8, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> All this scurrying around redesigning her channel is because she is painted in a corner for the hundredth time this year.
> 
> She has to make good on all the "I'm about _more_ than just eating" charade, but all she wants to do is eat.  She can't do anything else, really.  But _how_ to eat and still keep up the WLS charade?
> 
> Tinker with banners and trailers until an idea dawns, that's how.



Hey, it takes time to come up with sex and poop stories, you know.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Dec 8, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> All this scurrying around redesigning her channel is because she is painted in a corner for the hundredth time this year.
> 
> She has to make good on all the "I'm about _more_ than just eating" charade, but all she wants to do is eat.  She can't do anything else, really.  But _how_ to eat and still keep up the WLS charade?
> 
> Tinker with banners and trailers until an idea dawns, that's how.


Just think, we may get another EAITING Pyramid out of this yet! Good times.


----------



## SodaLove (Dec 8, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> Just think, we may get another EAITING Pyramid out of this yet! Good times.


Man, soon to be a year since the EAITING Pyramid. Chantal really did make 2019 a "transitional year" to better her health now didn't she?


----------



## BerriesArnold (Dec 8, 2019)

It would be neat to see a brief recap video to wrap up 2019's "New year, new me" epoch. Including everything from the keto stave, the ephemeral OMAD stave, the "EAITING" pyramid etc... 

It would be interesting to see how it eerily compares to the upcoming 2020's "new year, new me" saga.


----------



## Horrors of the Deep (Dec 8, 2019)

I'm a little late but what the hell did she use to "3d" her catfish photo for the intro? She's lazy as hell and uses defaults all the time, I'll never believe she went into Blender and did a render of that. Is that a thing in Sony Vegas that she obviously pirated?


----------



## SodaLove (Dec 8, 2019)

Horrors of the Deep said:


> I'm a little late but what the hell did she use to "3d" her catfish photo for the intro? She's lazy as hell and uses defaults all the time, I'll never believe she went into Blender and did a render of that. Is that a thing in Sony Vegas that she obviously pirated?


Probably a phone app
edit: maybe this or something like it


----------



## chantalisfat (Dec 8, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> Probably a phone app


Yep. A quick Google search shows an app called Motion Portrait, which appears to default to doing the exact "motions" her picture did in the video. Of course the lazy sow would pick the first app she Googled and use the default animations.

Blender? Shit. This bitch postponed juicing for a year because her juicer was on the top shelf of the closet - she was too fat to reach it and Bibi too short. I'm pretty sure she just ended up buying an entire new juicer for her last apple juice post. All that to say - bitch won't even put any effort into grabbing an already owned juicer two feet in front of her face. Learning how to use Blender to animate her intro is well, well, well beyond her capabilities.


----------



## SodaLove (Dec 8, 2019)

chantalisfat said:


> Yep. A quick Google search shows an app called Motion Portrait, which appears to default to doing the exact "motions" her picture did in the video. Of course the lazy sow would pick the first app she Googled and use the default animations.


Yep! I believe that's the one used in the video I just edited into my post. It was the first to come up on a google search, The example shown in the video is of course way better than Chantal's intro. She's too dumb to even make a good animation with a simple phone app like that.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Dec 8, 2019)

OT, but I gotta say I really love this site sometimes.


----------



## Horrors of the Deep (Dec 8, 2019)

chantalisfat said:


> Yep. A quick Google search shows an app called Motion Portrait, which appears to default to doing the exact "motions" her picture did in the video. Of course the lazy sow would pick the first app she Googled and use the default animations.
> 
> Blender? Shit. This bitch postponed juicing for a year because her juicer was on the top shelf of the closet - she was too fat to reach it and Bibi too short. I'm pretty sure she just ended up buying an entire new juicer for her last apple juice post. All that to say - bitch won't even put any effort into grabbing an already owned juicer two feet in front of her face. Learning how to use Blender to animate her intro is well, well, well beyond her capabilities.


Looking back at it, I didn't expect any less from Chantal - the video has the shittiest editing and animation has to be on par in requiring the least amount of effort. What threw me off is that she had a banner that looked like a relatively low effort Blender render (the one with donuts), wouldn't it be surprising if Chantal was secretly a 3d modeller? Although that would qualify as having talent and she can't have any of that.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Dec 8, 2019)

BerriesArnold said:


> It would be neat to see a brief recap video to wrap up 2019's "New year, new me" epoch. Including everything from the keto stave, the ephemeral OMAD stave, the "EAITING" pyramid etc...
> 
> It would be interesting to see how it eerily compares to the upcoming 2020's "new year, new me" saga.


We can't for get the vegan cycle or the ghost medium diet too. That was my favorite of the year.


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Dec 8, 2019)

The only thing that this dumb bitch is going to lose on her WLS journey is her mind. Then her simple minded followers will be like, "Yas queen, we support you! It wasn't the right time." Her cuck male followers will be like, "Can we get a pic and a scratch and sniff or maybe a real dingleberry?"


----------



## Horrors of the Deep (Dec 8, 2019)

I know Blender updated way back, but holy hell they sure moved things around to make it unfamiliar again. Sure hope she didn't pay too much for that crap because that banner was two hours of work at best.


----------



## SodaLove (Dec 8, 2019)

Horrors of the Deep said:


> I know Blender updated way back, but holy hell they sure moved things around to make it unfamiliar again. Sure hope she didn't pay too much for that crap because that banner was two hours of work at best.
> View attachment 1042033


I think someone may have made it for her back when she first started and actually had supporters. Someone else made her Foodie Beauty intro, the one with the cartoony foods falling. She would always credit the person who made it in her description. So it's very likely someone made that banner for her. And if not, you can quickly google various text templates than you can put together yourself in the most basic photo editor. I just typed "donut letters" on google and you get plenty of results:



You should stop speculating about which software Chantal uses for things. Chantal knows jack squat about Photoshop, After Effects, Blender, etc. She* barely* has any basic video editing knowledge to trim and edit her videos.

edit: I also doubt she would pay anyone to make her stuff. She only wants shit for free. Which is why her new intro is pure garbage. She won't pay someone to make her a decent one.


----------



## Barbarella (Dec 8, 2019)

I think she paid Tonette for the song though. Not sure why she doesn’t stick with it, except I guess it’s pretty raunchy-but so are her TMIs.

i could see her asking one of her feeders to help with a banner change.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Dec 8, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> i could see her asking one of her feeders to help with a banner change.



I just had a nightmare vision of an intro made by Karate Joe.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Dec 8, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> I think she paid Tonette for the song though. Not sure why she doesn’t stick with it, except I guess it’s pretty raunchy-but so are her TMIs.


She might be sore about it because haydurs used it as ammo at the time ('did she steal it', 'can we believe he wrote it specifically for her', etc) - when somebody asked him about the song he claimed he didn't remember anything about making it. Also Tonetta is thirsty as hell and does exchange songs for nudes, so there is the chance Chantal catfished him.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Dec 8, 2019)

Tonetta’s original video for that song was uploaded on YouTube something like 8 or 9 years ago. He didn’t make it for Chantal, just happened he was using her name.  

But of course she claims he wrote it for her. Chantal lies.


----------



## Ellana (Dec 8, 2019)

Slurp warning 





Archive *MUSSELS IN SPICY BROTH SEAFOOD MUKBANG*




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## RRVee (Dec 8, 2019)

Gotta love how her man just cranks up the tv and tries his best to dissociate


----------



## SodaLove (Dec 8, 2019)

She hasn't even started a diet and she's already talking about having a cheat day ... lmao this dumb cow.


----------



## Oh My Gauzepads (Dec 8, 2019)

Look who isn't being a complete slob since Bibi is home...wiping her face and all. She's definitely been reading the posts here at KF. All the talk about fast food not being good to eat... and the probiotic comment.... That isn't coincidence.

If Chinny wasn't such a vile person, I would almost feel bad for her. The way that she looks at Bibi longingly...wishing he'd actually give a shit about her...it would be sad if it wasn't Chantal.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Dec 8, 2019)

Not a complete slob, but still a finger-lickin', lip smackin, burping and slurping pigsty slob nonetheless.

So there's our obligatory "healthy" meal.  She's taking the path of least resistance, eating some of the least calorie dense food we've seen in months (but still a very big meal, and she left no scraps).

Meanwhile she's already planning a cheat day...  And in fact, she's already decided what she wants to eat on cheat day.  And in fact, it is in her freezer (doubt it; it is in her fridge).  And in fact, she's gonna be gobbling that down no later than tomorrow.

She still doesn't understand (which makes her legit retardo) or still refuses to acknowledge (which makes her nutso) that it is _portion size_ that is killing her.  Not the food per se, no matter how garbagey it is. 

She is never satisfied for long on these "healthy" binges.  She may well put on a different skanky gown, gobble down the lobster mac and cheese (ugh), and call it tomorrow's video.  In fact, I would put my wager on that.

Big fat dumbass crazy lady with guts leaking out.  You are such a brilliant con artist.  Now you get your cheat day, which will become cheat week, which will become cheat month, and back to the hospital for something more real... 

Crescendo, I tells ya, it is still coming...


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Dec 9, 2019)

Ellana said:


> View attachment 1042439


In which Chantal has the audacity to inform us that better-quality, clean foods are good fuel for the body.

Smart watch fitness saga incoming.


----------



## marjoram (Dec 9, 2019)

"It's not a reward, it's a treat!  A once in awhile thing...."   She's is trying SO hard to convince herself that changing the terminology will be key to making her food habit disappear.  I bet that lobster mac and cheese has already disappeared. Chinny is a pork product and that will never change.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Dec 9, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Slurp warning
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is the most disgusting mix of (individually edible) foods to ever exist. I’m about to puke just watching her shovel cottage cheese in her maw to chase a perfectly good mussel. This is revolting. 

Edit: she just said the cottage cheese would be better if it had pineapple in it?!?!?!?! I’m officially sick.


----------



## THOTto (Dec 9, 2019)

AlabamaWhitman said:


> This is the most disgusting mix of (individually edible) foods to ever exist. I’m about to puke just watching her shovel cottage cheese in her maw to chase a perfectly good mussel. This is revolting.
> 
> Edit: she just said the cottage cheese would be better if it had pineapple in it?!‽‽‽ I’m officially sick.


Remember she puts maple syrup in her spaghetti. I think she just craves sweet, salt and fat in such high amounts she hasn’t cared about flavor let alone texture in years. Her mouth is that dead.


----------



## Barbarella (Dec 9, 2019)

Oh My Gauzepads said:


> Look who isn't being a complete slob since Bibi is home...wiping her face and all. She's definitely been reading the posts here at KF. All the talk about fast food not being good to eat... and the probiotic comment.... That isn't coincidence.



She’s been doing the same thing off and on for years. She doesn’t necessarily read here, it’s just part of her methods. When Bibi is there she’s not such an animal, and when he’s not or she’s on her room, she just snorts food up her nose.

The funny thing is it doesn’t matter because Bibi pays zero attention.


----------



## chantalisfat (Dec 9, 2019)

For those with the strength/willpower/sense not to watch, this is what her dinner consisted of:
- Mussels steamed in a "spicy broth" with onions, tomatoes, and who-knows-what-else because all she showed of the cooking process was a good 10 seconds of onions and tomatoes cooking in a pot, and then pouring the mussels into said pot. No background music, no narration, no recipe, no ingredients. Just 10 seconds of plain onions cooking in a pot, then cut to mukbang.
- A bowl of cottage cheese - "the dry kind".
- A plate of picked beets and picked green beans.
- To drink, a store-bought bloody mary/Cesar mix without the alcohol.
- A sweet potato in the oven for later because she was too hongry to wait for it to finish cooking.

She finishes this disgusting combination of food, says she's full for the first time in a long time, remembers her potato and claims she'll have it in a couple of hours, then immediately starts talking about cooking salmon with salsa (a la ALR) with rice and a pickle plate. She tells us pickle plates will become a routine thing now.

Chantal's new take on fast food: "Treat it as a treat, treat, treat, not a reward."


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Dec 9, 2019)

RRVee said:


> Gotta love how her man just cranks up the tv and tries his best to dissociate



Why is she even in the living room? Like just because Bibis sister is gone, she plops her stankass back in the living room, instead of using her bedroom "studio". She could at least use the background thing, which appears to be a divider, to screen out the rest of the room. It would look slightly less unprofessional, focus more attention on her, and most importantly (not for her obviously) give her Rock and Love some personal space.

Just saw screenshots from her latest video. D- attempt at trying to contor her balloon face. It looks better compared to without, but still far from resembling anything humanoid.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Dec 9, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Slurp warning
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Typical Chantal.
Eat reasonably (but still big portions & too much sodium) for a few hours, & already dreams of a cheat day.
That mac & cheese is gone already.

I was giving her till Tuesday to cheat.
The thing with her is time. She always thinks a day of watching what she eats means when she wakes up, she's 120 pounds.
Then she looks back at how hard that one day was, how she sacrificed, how she suffered, realizes she has years of those days ahead of her & we're back at Burger King baby.
No matter if her wound rubs against the steering wheel, the drive thru awaits.
#FatAcceptance is right around the corner -again.


----------



## RRVee (Dec 9, 2019)

AlabamaWhitman said:


> This is the most disgusting mix of (individually edible) foods to ever exist. I’m about to puke just watching her shovel cottage cheese in her maw to chase a perfectly good mussel. This is revolting.
> 
> Edit: she just said the cottage cheese would be better if it had pineapple in it?!‽‽‽ I’m officially sick.


It’s not like she could taste the mussels anyway. They were covered in broth and I’m 99% certain she was swallowing them whole.


----------



## weaselhat (Dec 9, 2019)

RRVee said:


> Gotta love how her man just cranks up the tv and tries his best to dissociate


at 18:40 while he is moving dishes Bibi burps.  Lol.


----------



## Beluga (Dec 9, 2019)

weaselhat said:


> at 18:40 while he is moving dishes Bibi burps.  Lol.


They both burp multiple times. The most disgusting thing in this video is her meal, like somebody said it's just slob she put together to try and fill the huge void inside her. It was also very boring, I almost don't remember what she talked about but she's completely delusional.


----------



## Nachtalb (Dec 9, 2019)

Our gurl couldn't wait till the break of dawn to have her cheat day.
Just watch her pump out 5 videos today.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Dec 9, 2019)

I'm amazed as to how she said a lot about nothing in particular but she's back to her pickled green beans which she seems to eat a lot of anyway, she things a grape or cherry tomato is a "San Marzano" which is a tomato that is only grown in the region of San Marzano, Italy and for it to be a true one, it has to be certified and can only be bought canned; like others amazed she has already planned a cheat/treat day which we've seen how many times and fail - as when she did the "Fast Food Fridays" did countlessly.   Yet she didn't mention what her regular routine or meal plan would be.. and where she may normally give indicators on IG, not this time.   Will she use the spirulina?  Will she meal prep and weight out portions? Will she take fiber supplements like psyllium husk or Metamucil to help feel fuller?  I mean if she does the fiber will help 'cleanse' her system and give her poops enough to brag about giving her some level of content.  "I lost a POUND this morning...after I had a massive!" would be her style.

I also have to point out "I need to be more aware and not buy food impulsively" yet she was aware enough to note she's been eating a shit ton of fast food every fucking day for several weeks and in large amounts.

I also think she's only changing up her diet is because Bibi may have complained - I was wondering how is she hiding the garbage from all the wrappers from him if she's not that mobile? Or can she muster the energy to wobble to the dumpster to hide the evidence? My other thing as to timing is if she is serious (as she can be) to WLS, and making an appointment to get help, they're going to ask for her food logs. And now she can try to lie her way through it by excluding the massive fast food gorging.

And that's what we need to remember - she's only going to be making a phone call today for help. We start the cycle of the missed appointments as she did with the surgery and in the past treatments... and within 2 weeks I expect "I couldn't do it guys, I just love shitty food too much".

I do think she's so used to eating fast and shitty food that good, healthy food, or even just moderately healthy home cooked food is just foreign to her.


HOLY FUCK THE CHEAT DAY IS HERE>>> Hahahahaha.. 

I went to look for this video, to show that it IS possible for someone to lose nearly 100 in a year and to say this is NOT going to be Chantal. Ever.. and there's fucking Chantal on a Cheat Day. 

IT'S NOT A FUCKING CHEAT DAY IF YOU HAVEN'T EVEN STARTED ANY SORT OF A PLAN. Even then, it's supposed to be a "TREAT" day...it can't be a treat if you've been eating shit food for a fucking month.  You need to abstain more than a day or two.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Dec 9, 2019)

Nachtalb said:


> Our gurl couldn't wait till the break of dawn to have her cheat day.
> Just watch her pump out 5 videos today.



Jesus christ. 

5am and this is what she decided to go for. Lost cause. Also, a 100% guaranteed wet fart at 1:00 that she doesn’t even acknowledge.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Dec 9, 2019)

Chantal, you don't want to eat healthy, just admit it. You "a-bore" eating healthy, just like you do exercise.  You want to find the diet that will make you lose weight while allowing you to remain a lazy pig.  Just fucking cop to it and pull up the Arby's trough like we know you want.  Karatejoe would reward you handsomely.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Dec 9, 2019)

You know you've hit rock bottom when you are eating a platter of lobster mac and cheese and garlic bread at _5 am._

She's definitely trolling with the wet farts. But I think she's just trolling in general now too. Her new shtick is just being a disgusting fat cow. And it's working. Even she must know there is no such thing as a "cheat day" when you haven't even started a diet or lost an ounce. She's straight up doing this to get hate reactions and possibly feeder views.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Dec 9, 2019)

LOBSTER MAC AND CHEESE MUKBANG -- RECAP

uploaded at around 9am Chantal's time
she is eating this at around 5am, she woke up hungry
rips ass within the first minute, it was definitely forced judging by the acoustics
she does not have any control right now, she is eating at 5:30am
she made a Caesar on the side with beans 
made her own garlic bread
does her fake shh tick in "sign language" 
Bibi's alarm is going off for work
he is going to wake up to Chinny eating (nothing unusual)
the mac and cheese looks really dry, like she bought it a few days ago and threw it in the microwave
she is forcing herself to like cottage cheese
went to bed early and here we are now
her cats woke her up in the morning 
LMC is from FarmBoy, more overpriced shit
she had the weirdest dream: contained her young sister, step father, and mother, they were hanging out at Fabrizio's house
pauses to annoy Sam
back to the story, her grandfather married a NY Italian for his second marriage 
They visited them in NY for Christmas, one of the kids was named Fabrizio (she had a huge crush on him, he looked like a young Andy Garcia)
they then divorced and she was sad because she missed their food
when they were married, they had this beautiful cream white sofa in the living room
Chantal started her period at that time, and she bled all over the couch
Sam loves Bibi more than Chinny, he hates the demonic voice she puts on for him 
she is unable to finish it
she is going to watch Ready or Not, the movie after this
Foodie Beauty is back for a while, we do not know for how long
anyways, enjoy the ride
My favourite part of the entire video is when Bibi wakes up early for work to find a hambeast sitting at the kitchen table shoveling back a tin of Lobster Mac n' Cheese fit for a family of four. When spotted, Chinny asks, "Aww, are you tired?", still hammering back forkfuls of pasta.




The face of someone who just shoved half a loaf of bread into their gullet.


----------



## irishAzoth (Dec 9, 2019)

Nachtalb said:


> Our gurl couldn't wait till the break of dawn to have her cheat day.
> Just watch her pump out 5 videos today.


This woman busted out a fart before she ate the food 
she needs Jesus


----------



## DuckSucker (Dec 9, 2019)

AlabamaWhitman said:


> Edit: she just said the cottage cheese would be better if it had pineapple in it?!‽‽‽ I’m officially sick.


I agree with you because I dont like it, but cottage cheese and fruit is an old Southern thing, in the US at least. Usually it's cottage cheese and peaches, but I know there are church luncheon "salads" that are like Jello, fruit and cheese--it's like head cheese. For some reason midcentury housewives, and Betty Crocker really liked putting shit in aspic.

You ever had meat jello? Like, slices of salami or ham suspended in gelatin? Even putting it on a leaf of lettuce cant make it look less disgusting, Betty Crocker. I cant imagine anybody eating that, I think even back when people made it, everybody talked shit behind their back about the person who brought it to the pot luck. They took a square of it to be nice and tried to pawn it off on their dog, and threw it away when even the dog didnt want it.




irishAzoth said:


> This woman busted out a fart before she ate the food
> she needs Jesus


I dont know why she's decided this is gonna be her "thing" now. This is just really fucking bizarre even for her. This is--they must have knocked something loose when they did that surgery and it somehow fucked up her already fragile mind.

I think she thinks she's "reclaiming" flatulence or something. Maybe "owning the haters" by being brazenly unembarrassed, but man, it's a weird look.


----------



## Inkleborque (Dec 9, 2019)

At 1:00 she strains and blows.

Fart face.


At this rate she should just shit in a bucket for a live audience and get it over with.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Dec 9, 2019)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> LOBSTER MAC AND CHEESE MUKBANG -- RECAP
> 
> uploaded at around 9am Chantal's time
> she is eating this at around 5am, she woke up hungry
> ...



Wait.. HOLD UP...she admitted they went to Farm Boy so they went shopping together, her and Bibi and most likely so he can drive and help lift and carry the groceries... normal. She bought the Lobster mac and cheese as a cheat-treat which would imply she had other food they had bought as meals. So at 5:00 AM she could have had other food... like.. the fucking sweet potato she didn't eat with dinner. Or making a quick scrambled egg as protein satiates. She's not having starvation at 5:00 AM, she's secret eating... she never stopped secret eating. 

I also saw a video of the whole bullshit "people eat so much fast food because they're body is starved of nutrients" in an old Nikacado video.  No, fast food is designed to be addictive through the fat, salt and carbs.    As to the cottage cheese (I'm going by Dutch's narrative since I can't watch the video at the moment) I don't know why she got it if she doesn't like it.  It also seems a bit 'dry' as usually it's pretty creamy.  While she wanted some pineapple in it (a common fruit to be added) she could also add in some salsa or just again, mix some up in eggs and scramble it for extra protein.

FFS...she never fails at being a major disappointment.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Dec 9, 2019)

I'm still leaning towards an ER/psych emerge visit by Christmas. She can't use "muh cysts" to score pain meds, so it will have to be something gastro.


----------



## Null (Dec 9, 2019)

archiving this one because it's particular sad and she brappin at 55 seconds in





Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Do not quote this video.)


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Dec 9, 2019)

Null said:


> archiving this one because it's particular sad and she brappin at 55 seconds in



Bless you, Dear Leader.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Dec 9, 2019)

For posterity, here is the fart, in case Chinny rage deletes the vid.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## weaselhat (Dec 9, 2019)

Farm boy Lobster mac and cheese nutrional info:

Per 1/3 package (250g)
pour 1/3 emballage (250g)

Amount% Daily Value
Teneur% valeur quotidienne
Calories / Calories 430
*Fat / Lipides* 19g29%
Saturated / saturés 10g50%
+ Trans / trans 0.5g
*Cholesterol / Cholestérol* 75mg
*Sodium / Sodium* 560mg23%
*Carbohydrate / Glucides* 42g14%
Fiber / Fibres 2g8%
Sugars / Sucres 3g
*Protein / Protéines* 19g
Vitamin A / Vitamine A6%
Vitamin C / Vitamine C0%
Calcium / Calcium30%
Iron / Fer15%

That fart sounded like she gambled and lost.


----------



## SmileyTimeDayCare (Dec 9, 2019)

Null said:


> archiving this one because it's particular sad and she brappin at 55 seconds in



This sure looks like someone who has given up all hope of improvement.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Dec 9, 2019)

SmileyTimeDayCare said:


> This sure looks like someone who has given up all hope of improvement.



how's it any different than normal (for her)


----------



## Null (Dec 9, 2019)

she's totally going to delete that video btw, she stopped eating towards the end because bibi woke up and was banging shit around in the kitchen and it made her visibly uncomfortable.


----------



## Twinkie (Dec 9, 2019)

Null said:


> she's totally going to delete that video btw, she stopped eating towards the end because bibi woke up and was banging shit around in the kitchen and it made her visibly uncomfortable.



That was so weird. She's not bothered by shitting her pants on camera but Bibi banging some cabinet doors and running the sink in her video? Unacceptable.


----------



## weaselhat (Dec 9, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> That was so weird. She's not bothered by shitting her pants on camera but Bibi banging some cabinet doors and running the sink in her video? Unacceptable.


He may have been pissed at her and she knew it.  When his alarm went off she said something like "nothing new to see here" and cut her eyes.  hee heed and then told him "I'm just doing a video."   She couldn't even wait to eat that meal until he left for work knowing he would judge her for it.

Imagine having a job and working your ass off but yet you can't even eat supper AND  get ready for work without some mammoth slob stuffing her face on camera and  in your way while you stumble around and attempt to fix your coffee or whatever.  ETA:  and obviously she eats all the damn food.  He probably has to buy stuff on the way to work so he can have breakfast because she's hoovered everything else up.

it is interesting to note though his only comment to her was "am I in it?"  and when she told him no, he went on about his business.


----------



## SodaLove (Dec 9, 2019)

As per usual, the “no more weight loss” post


----------



## weaselhat (Dec 9, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 1042903
> 
> As per usual, the “no more weight loss” post


They actually do give Nikocado shit in the comments, especially in this video.  He just doesn't get buttmad about it.


----------



## solidus (Dec 9, 2019)

Oh well “diet” we hardly knew ye. She still has 3 weeks in the year to get to “psych emerge”, do another cycle and get ready for the Jan 1 eaiting plan.

I honestly don’t think she’s trolling with the farts, cheat days on day 2 and general vile behaviour. I just think she’s stupid and is honestly surprised when she gets negative reactions to her 5am mookbongs.


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Dec 9, 2019)

After all that WLS shit she spewed, we now get this gem.




She is fucking mental! Her supporters are going to need a therapist to just keep up with her filth.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Dec 9, 2019)

Nachtalb said:


> Our gurl couldn't wait till the break of dawn to have her cheat day.
> Just watch her pump out 5 videos today.


Eating her cheat meal before 6am. A cheat meal meant for at least 2 people.
Silly me thinking she could hold out till Tuesday. I won't make that mistake again.

Shoveling in dry lobster mac & cheese just to get it in her. She's not even tasting it.

What's next? If she ate this before 6, more is to come. If Chantal is awake, she's eating.

Foodie Beauty is back people -as if she ever left. No mention of calling the doctor, but we all knew that was never going to happen. 

That 500 pounds I thought could wait till March will be here by Valentine's Day. What a way to end the year.
Good times ahead.


----------



## raritycunt (Dec 9, 2019)

Null said:


> archiving this one because it's particular sad and she brappin at 55 seconds in



I’m not even going to deny how fucking triggered I got over her pouring FOUR handfuls of Parmesan over her food


----------



## weaselhat (Dec 9, 2019)

Wait.  Hold on a minute.  She claims this was 5am, but isn't  Bibi on night shift?   If that's the case, she ate that cheat meal right after the mussels or at least just waited long enough for Bibi to take a nap before work.   She asked him if he was tired also which further helps my thoughts that this was last night when she ate this.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Dec 9, 2019)

Flobby Slobby said:


> After all that WLS shit she spewed, we now get this gem.
> 
> View attachment 1042917
> She is fucking mental! Her supporters are going to need a therapist to just keep up with her filth.


Whoops. She was accidentally honest for once.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Dec 9, 2019)

Flobby Slobby said:


> After all that WLS shit she spewed, we now get this gem.
> 
> View attachment 1042917
> She is fucking mental! Her supporters are going to need a therapist to just keep up with her filth.


I was about to share that screen shot myself. What I don’t get is the ones still defending her after she is the owner who said she wanted WLS . No one cares what she does just stop announcing shit. Also why is Karina Kaboom working her way into Chantal’s life ? She’s been in livestreams since the Spring and keeps kissing Chinny’s ass . I noticed her enjoying the farts in my screenshots. I want the haydurs to keep reminding her of that comment. “I don’t want to lose weight !”


----------



## raritycunt (Dec 9, 2019)

I think she’s thought “fuck it” and gone down the nikocado avocado route, the crazy disgusting antics with tons of food and obvious unbalanced mental health. She’s seen how many views he draws in because he’s a greedy nutcase and I think she’s decided to go that way herself.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Dec 9, 2019)

While I'd miss dragging her 24/7 with you all (minus the one day a season she drops herself in to hospital and shuts up), I can't say I care if she lives or dies.

So go on Chantal, have another.

ps what happened to those dumpster rolos


----------



## fatfuck (Dec 9, 2019)

What a pathetic life. Yet she continues to think she still has time and will be able to turn her life around on the dime. In reality she can't commit to anything she says, not even for a single day.

The meltdown she'll have once she realizes she's out of time will be glorious.


----------



## Aldora (Dec 9, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> I think she’s thought “fuck it” and gone down the nikocado avocado route, the crazy disgusting antics with tons of food and obvious unbalanced mental health. She’s seen how many views he draws in because he’s a greedy nutcase and I think she’s decided to go that way herself.


She may think "fuck it" now, but it won't last. Chantal is too much of a wannabe mean girl, she wants so desperately to be a skinny latte drinking bitch, she just doesn't want to stop eating.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Dec 9, 2019)

Mui





Flobby Slobby said:


> After all that WLS shit she spewed, we now get this gem.
> 
> View attachment 1042917
> She is fucking mental! Her supporters are going to need a therapist to just keep up with her filth.



Okay Chantal,  now stick out your lower lip, cross your arms over your enormous gunt, stomp your hoof and you'll be just like a grossly oversized 3 year old!


----------



## tiggles (Dec 9, 2019)

DuckSucker said:


> I agree with you because I dont like it, but cottage cheese and fruit is an old Southern thing, in the US at least. Usually it's cottage cheese and peaches, but I know there are church luncheon "salads" that are like Jello, fruit and cheese--it's like head cheese. For some reason midcentury housewives, and Betty Crocker really liked putting shit in aspic.
> 
> You ever had meat jello? Like, slices of salami or ham suspended in gelatin? Even putting it on a leaf of lettuce cant make it look less disgusting, Betty Crocker. I cant imagine anybody eating that, I think even back when people made it, everybody talked shit behind their back about the person who brought it to the pot luck. They took a square of it to be nice and tried to pawn it off on their dog, and threw it away when even the dog didnt want it.
> 
> ...



prior to the early 1900s gelatin dishes were very expensive and almost exclusively eaten by the wealthy. This is because it’s really time-consuming to render the collagen from animal bones. People could only really do it if they had a large kitchen staff at home.

Then, instant gelatin by jell-o was invented. Bored mid century house wives high off their asses on quaaludes went to town and invented all the gross gelatin dishes with this formerly fancy and expensive culinary delight . It’s a classic case of lower/middle class white trash ruining something because they have no fucking taste.

all that to say - I want to see chintal gag on salami jell-o. The vid where she chokes on ramen never fails to make me laugh and this will be no different.


----------



## Pineapple Fox (Dec 9, 2019)

The Parmesan is probably inhaled by her before he even knows it exists

Lol gorl please

I wonder when she bought this man n cheese


----------



## multiverse (Dec 9, 2019)

weaselhat said:


> Farm boy Lobster mac and cheese nutrional info:
> 
> Per 1/3 package (250g)
> pour 1/3 emballage (250g)
> ...


So 1,290 calories for just the mac and cheese, plus the cottage cheese and whatever else she "snacked" on (inhaled) before Bibi got home from work and she went back to sleep. She's at 1500+ calories before the sun comes up.

Which, ironically as this was her "cheat meal", is still less than her 2500 calories McDick double breakfast she had a couple days ago. 

This would be her entire daily caloric intake if she wanted to weigh a svelte 200 pounds, still morbidly obese. And this is only the beginning of her daily 5-6 meals.


We are on our way to bed bound status at a hurple (she can't run). She's probably hiding this from Bibi because he's the one paying for all these schmancy groceries and he's likely asked her to slow down on the grubhub / uber eats bills. Like he won't figure out where the Farm Boy stuff went if she eats it when he's not home; same way he'd never find the rotting pizza boxes in the cupboard.


----------



## Lana (Dec 9, 2019)

Flobby Slobby said:


> After all that WLS shit she spewed, we now get this gem.
> 
> View attachment 1042917
> She is fucking mental! Her supporters are going to need a therapist to just keep up with her filth.


What the actual fuck is wrong with this HAMBEAST!? She has never had any discipline in her life. She cant take ANY criticism no matter how mild. What really gets me is she looks like she is dying. She looks so bad after the surgery and from her last video it sounds like she has an infection. Imagine the smell.


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Dec 9, 2019)

Lana said:


> What the actual fuck is wrong with this HAMBEAST!? She has never had any discipline in her life. She cant take ANY criticism no matter how mild. What really gets me is she looks like she is dying. She looks so bad after the surgery and from her last video it sounds like she has an infection. Imagine the smell.


Imagine the smell before the surgery. Besides with all farting she does now we don't have to imagine too hard.


----------



## Oh My Gauzepads (Dec 9, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> Mui
> 
> Okay Chantal,  now stick out your lower lip, cross your arms over your enormous gunt, stomp your hoof and you'll be just like a grossly oversized 3 year old!



Baby Huey comes to mind.


----------



## SodaLove (Dec 9, 2019)

We're back to Foodie Beauty, folks! In just a couple of days. "Mukbangs and whatever"  




edit: comments are disabled for the new video lmao


----------



## Lana (Dec 9, 2019)

weaselhat said:


> Wait.  Hold on a minute.  She claims this was 5am, but isn't  Bibi on night shift?   If that's the case, she ate that cheat meal right after the mussels or at least just waited long enough for Bibi to take a nap before work.   She asked him if he was tired also which further helps my thoughts that this was last night when she ate this.


YES! That is exactly what I was thinking! She is lying about the time for sure. Also you KNOW she bought 2 of those lobster mac and cheeses. She eats way more off camera. The logic is that she has to eat some of it ON camera so that the food pays for itself. However there would be no incentive at all to eat another of the same meal on camera. Hell she may even eat the second one in the same sitting off camera just to avoid the criticism. 
Also, she always leaves a little bit of food in the trough, but you just KNOW she gobbles it down before throwing the tray out. I mean come on, does anyone believe this whale can bring herself to throw out even a few tablespoons of leftover lobster mac? It would haunt her dreams.


----------



## A borscht-on (Dec 9, 2019)

My comment from Saturday was deleted for no reason I can see or think of, which pisses me off to no end, so I will just give the basic synopsis of what I wrote:  The difference between Chantal and other addicts (drug, alcohol, food) who have successfully recovered but stay vigilant is that they want to stop.  They want to gain control over their addictions, put in the work, remove the malignant behaviour from their lives.  Chantal does _not _want to stop.  She has no problem with her addiction; it is her comfort and joy and best friend.  Bitch literally ate until she popped, and still carries on, blaming "food' for her problems instead of acknowledging that she is 35 years old and fully responsible for herself and her condition.

And she isn't addicted to food, she is addicted to garbage.  It's an insult to food for her to call it a "food addiction."

I look forward to more nasty-ass binging, but for Christ's sakes, must she constantly swipe the crumbs and debris from her cutting board onto the floor?  Her hovel is carpeted, and I've watched her do this in her bedroom and now in the living room.  Revolting!  This swine is truly settling into the sty she will expire in.  

...like @dismissfrogs, I don't care if she lives or dies, and was also wondering about the packs of Rolos.  However, we really don't need to think too hard about what happened to them and the Oh! Henry chocolate bars.


----------



## Twinkie (Dec 9, 2019)

Lying about the time would explain her becoming suddenly uncomfortable when bibi got up. If he works the night shift and farm boys closes at 9pm, it makes sense that she bought it in the evening and was eating it when he woke up to get ready for work. maybe she planned on being done with it before he got up. or maybe she didn't care about that, but when he got up she realized that this might reveal the lie to her audience.


----------



## Lana (Dec 9, 2019)

A borscht-on said:


> My comment from Saturday was deleted for no reason I can see or think of, which pisses me off to no end, so I will just give the basic synopsis of what I wrote:  The difference between Chantal and other addicts (drug, alcohol, food) who have successfully recovered but stay vigilant is that they want to stop.  They want to gain control over their addictions, put in the work, remove the malignant behaviour from their lives.  Chantal does _not _want to stop.  She has no problem with her addiction; it is her comfort and joy and best friend.  Bitch literally ate until she popped, and still carries on, blaming "food' for her problems instead of acknowledging that she is 35 years old and fully responsible for herself and her condition.
> 
> And she isn't addicted to food, she is addicted to garbage.  It's an insult to food for her to call it a "food addiction."
> 
> ...


Yeah WHY would she delete that? She usually handles the truth so well. 

Im just waiting for her final video. It will be a montage of all of her best eating moments and then bibi will come on and announce that she has died. This is the path she is on. 

Also if bibi is with her for just a green card why arent they married? Wouldnt he marry her then get citizenship and divorce her once he's in the clear?


----------



## fatfuck (Dec 9, 2019)

Spoiler: beautiful


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Dec 9, 2019)

DuckSucker said:


> I agree with you because I dont like it, but cottage cheese and fruit is an old Southern thing, in the US at least. Usually it's cottage cheese and peaches, but I know there are church luncheon "salads" that are like Jello, fruit and cheese--it's like head cheese. For some reason midcentury housewives, and Betty Crocker really liked putting shit in aspic.
> 
> You ever had meat jello? Like, slices of salami or ham suspended in gelatin? Even putting it on a leaf of lettuce cant make it look less disgusting, Betty Crocker. I cant imagine anybody eating that, I think even back when people made it, everybody talked shit behind their back about the person who brought it to the pot luck. They took a square of it to be nice and tried to pawn it off on their dog, and threw it away when even the dog didnt want it.
> 
> ...



I actually can help with the explanation of the horrific "jello" recipes of the 50's and 60's.   It was in part due to the mass production of processed food which was a new technology... second, the mass production and affordability of the refrigerator, which was a sign of financial success as prior to WWII had "ice boxes" which were literally fridges that had a compartment for a huge block of Ice.  For instance, think of the TV Show the Honeymooners, and that was an average lower class kitchen - small, tight, and an 'ice box' instead of a fridge.  To make Jello salad recipes, one needed to have a fridge for them to set.  So it was as sign of economic status.  Third... post WWII men took back the workmarket and the recipes came from basically marketing teams that came up with random shit just to sell the product.  They weren't exactly tasted by focus groups or made by a generational recipe since they were new.  

Though, hey, I have to say I do enjoy on occassion some "Green Fluff" aka "Watergate Salad".  By occassional, I do mean like once, maybe twice a year and in moderate amounts.  Not like a giant ass tub of it for a week straight followed by a second course of circus peanut and fluffernutter sandwiches.


----------



## A borscht-on (Dec 9, 2019)

Lana said:


> Yeah WHY would she delete that? She usually handles the truth so well.



I guess I wasn't clear...it was deleted from here, on the Farms, for no reason that was presented to me or that I can think of.  Very strange.


----------



## Lana (Dec 9, 2019)

She just disabled comments


----------



## simulated goat (Dec 9, 2019)

tiggles said:


> prior to the early 1900s gelatin dishes were very expensive and almost exclusively eaten by the wealthy. This is because it’s really time-consuming to render the collagen from animal bones. People could only really do it if they had a large kitchen staff at home.
> 
> Then, instant gelatin by jell-o was invented. Bored mid century house wives high off their asses on quaaludes went to town and invented all the gross gelatin dishes with this formerly fancy and expensive culinary delight . It’s a classic case of lower/middle class white trash ruining something because they have no fucking taste.
> 
> all that to say - I want to see chintal gag on salami jell-o. The vid where she chokes on ramen never fails to make me laugh and this will be no different.


I would also posit that the gelatin thing emerged as a way of preserving food under refrigeration, pre baggies et al. Meats stored in aspic would stay moist and aspic will melt down into broth if heated. Eating meat jello cold tho....ugh.


----------



## KitsuneEyes (Dec 9, 2019)

And she changed her channel's description as well.


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Dec 9, 2019)

KitsuneEyes said:


> And she changed her channel's description as well.


It should say ooey gooey delicious farts, right Chantal?


----------



## SmileyTimeDayCare (Dec 9, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> Spoiler: beautiful



Dat segmented abdomen. Just like a fat ant queen!


----------



## Lana (Dec 9, 2019)

SmileyTimeDayCare said:


> Dat segmented abdomen. Just like a fat ant queen!


You KNOW she used that kind of edited picture of herself to catfish people online for hookups. Like the couple in the notorious threesome story. Imagine their faces when theyre expecting pic on the left, and pic on the right shows up


----------



## SodaLove (Dec 9, 2019)

Lana said:


> Imagine their faces when theyre expecting pic on the left, and pic on the right shows up


and then shits diarrhea all over the floor


----------



## Lana (Dec 9, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> and then shits diarrhea all over the floor


 they literally spent $150 for her to shit all over their walls and floor!


----------



## SmileyTimeDayCare (Dec 9, 2019)

Lana said:


> they literally spent $150 for her to shit all over their walls and floor!



I often wonder if that happened at all. Shamtal is a pathological liar after all.


----------



## Who Now (Dec 9, 2019)

I got whiplash while I was sleeping. FFS, I went to sleep, woke up to two Flooky Blooky videos, one "I'm eating healthy guize" and the other "Fuck it" and her channel name changed back.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Dec 9, 2019)

Lana said:


> YES! That is exactly what I was thinking! She is lying about the time for sure. Also you KNOW she bought 2 of those lobster mac and cheeses. She eats way more off camera. The logic is that she has to eat some of it ON camera so that the food pays for itself. However there would be no incentive at all to eat another of the same meal on camera. Hell she may even eat the second one in the same sitting off camera just to avoid the criticism.
> Also, she always leaves a little bit of food in the trough, but you just KNOW she gobbles it down before throwing the tray out. I mean come on, does anyone believe this whale can bring herself to throw out even a few tablespoons of leftover lobster mac? It would haunt her dreams.


For many night shifts, the Sunday to Monday overnight is a weekend "day".   Also, she bought the mac and cheese during a sunday food shopping trip with Bibi and put it in the freezer.  I don't think we need to sperg on normal shit.


----------



## raritycunt (Dec 9, 2019)

Who Now said:


> I got whiplash while I was sleeping. FFS, I went to sleep, woke up to two Flooky Blooky videos, one "I'm eating healthy guize" and the other "Fuck it" and her channel name changed back.



She’ll probably change it all back again when it’s my bedtime, it’s so weird waking up to see she’s done a full cycle in just a few hours.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Dec 9, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> For many night shifts, the Sunday to Monday overnight is a weekend "day".   Also, she bought the mac and cheese during a sunday food shopping trip with Bibi and put it in the freezer.  I don't think we need to sperg on normal shit.



Or he could have picked up an extra shift to pay for Chantal's feeds.  Grandma might have tightened the purse strings.


----------



## simulated goat (Dec 9, 2019)

SmileyTimeDayCare said:


> I often wonder if that happened at all. Shamtal is a pathological liar after all.


Agreed. Given her latest TMI 411 'I rolled onto his shit in bed' outburst, I too am greatly doubting the catfish narrative. Either that or she has some kind of kakalogical x-man power to generate evacuation in any given sexual situation. IF, she even managed to truly catfish this couple my guess is they partied with her out of pity, she farted all night and giggled, perhaps at most she dropped the most horrifying deuce in the toilet that they had ever experienced, and they sent her home in a cab before it got too awkward. That's if they even existed.


----------



## SodaLove (Dec 9, 2019)

Who Now said:


> I got whiplash while I was sleeping. FFS, I went to sleep, woke up to two Flooky Blooky videos, one "I'm eating healthy guize" and the other "Fuck it" and her channel name changed back.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Dec 9, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> Spoiler: beautiful


Looks like #FatAcceptance to me.

And just think, you can add an ugly infected incision/scar to her bottom roll.

Man, I just threw up a little thinking of that.


----------



## Twinkie (Dec 9, 2019)

Lana said:


> You KNOW she used that kind of edited picture of herself to catfish people online for hookups. Like the couple in the notorious threesome story. Imagine their faces when theyre expecting pic on the left, and pic on the right shows up



According to Chantal, the gorlfriend in the threesome story was fatter than she was at the time.


----------



## SodaLove (Dec 9, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> And just think, you can add an ugly infected incision/scar to her bottom roll.


 
That and a pringles lid


----------



## Lana (Dec 9, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> For many night shifts, the Sunday to Monday overnight is a weekend "day".   Also, she bought the mac and cheese during a sunday food shopping trip with Bibi and put it in the freezer.  I don't think we need to sperg on normal shit.


Normal shit? What exactly is normal about eating an entire 3 servings of lobster mac and cheese for BREAKFAST? Also she said she was going to start eating a  healthy doctor recomended diet starting monday. Today is monday and she just posted a "cheat day" video. 

She is disgusting, and a renowned liar. So when Bibi's alarm for work goes off mid mukbang, and her eyes shift nervously, yeah its suspicious.



SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> According to Chantal, the gorlfriend in the threesome story was fatter than she was at the time.


HAHAHAHAHAHA! As if ANYONE believes that. And the fact that she had to add that comment makes me doubt this seriously.


----------



## chantalisfat (Dec 9, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> She's definitely trolling with the wet farts. But I think she's just trolling in general now too. Her new shtick is just being a disgusting fat cow. And it's working.


How is it working? She's still barely getting over 20k views. Her channel is a failure and stagnated over a year ago now. Nothing is working for her. She's a big fat failure in every single aspect of her life, always was, and always will be.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Dec 9, 2019)

Edit to add a response to @Lana:  What I meant by "not sperging normal shit" was that although Bibi works nights, he does have weekends meaning most people that work night shifts have Saturday into Sunday night off and Sunday into Monday night off. So for Bibi to be at home last night was normal.    Like we don't need to over-analyze why the fuck Bibi was home every time there's a sighting. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

She changed the banner again removed the "what is this channel" video.

Okay, so that's now two rebrands since Saturday..... Bitch is having another identity chimp out..... she's done this before, like the scene in Chinatown, only it's

It's a WEIGHTLOSS Journey!

It's A MUKBANG eat with me!

It's a WEIGHTLOSS Journey AND a MUKBANG!


----------



## clusterfuckk (Dec 9, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> According to Chantal, the gorlfriend in the threesome story was fatter than she was at the time.


According to Chinny, every female she ever encountered was fatter than her "at the time".

If this was true, it just goes to show you it wasn't because she was a fatso, its likely because she is a disgusting pig.


----------



## Lana (Dec 9, 2019)

simulated goat said:


> Agreed. Given her latest TMI 411 'I rolled onto his shit in bed' outburst, I too am greatly doubting the catfish narrative. Either that or she has some kind of kakalogical x-man power to generate evacuation in any given sexual situation. IF, she even managed to truly catfish this couple my guess is they partied with her out of pity, she farted all night and giggled, perhaps at most she dropped the most horrifying deuce in the toilet that they had ever experienced, and they sent her home in a cab before it got too awkward. That's if they even existed.


She could be making it up, she makes up and exaggerates other stories. This one sounded somewhat true to me. Im sure she added details. 

But what really makes me think she makes this stuff up is how similar her stories are the that book she loves, "13 ways to look at a fat girl" . Someone posted a long exerpt on here and after reading it, its clear she identifies with the slutty gluttonous pigs in the story and tries to recreate their adventures in her own stories. Truly disgusting.


----------



## thejackal (Dec 9, 2019)

Well at least she finally dropped the pretense about "not being hungry in the morning".   Does she have any left?  I guess "loving fruits and veggies" is still around.  Wonder how long until she finally gives up that charade as well.  She doesn't have many left.  She couldn't even GET to the gym before quitting this time.  She just talked about it then never went.

I wonder if one of Bibi's "rules" is "don't film when I'm getting ready for work in the common area".


----------



## A borscht-on (Dec 9, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> She changed the banner again removed the "what is this channel" video.
> 
> ...


New videos Monday to Friday??

It is officially Christmas!  

However, this may be the last one we share with the Chin(s), so we should absolutely make the most of it.  By the end of 2020, if she isn't dead, she will be too much of a crippled jellyfish to even set up a camera to film her feeds.


----------



## Lana (Dec 9, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Edit to add a response to @Lana:  What I meant by "not sperging normal shit" was that although Bibi works nights, he does have weekends meaning most people that work night shifts have Saturday into Sunday night off and Sunday into Monday night off. So for Bibi to be at home last night was normal.    Like we don't need to over-analyze why the fuck Bibi was home every time there's a sighting.



Its not weird that he was home. Its weird that she was eating the lobster mac at "5am monday morning" and then Bibi's alarm for work went off. We KNOW Bibi works the night shift. So we know he doesnt leave for work in the morning. He leaves for work in the evening. So she ate that lobster mac in the evening before Bibi left for work. THAT is what we are talking about.


----------



## Strawberry Pocky (Dec 9, 2019)

Hilarious to the extreme that "I WILL NEVER DO [ X ] EVER AGAIN" is the one thing she consistently says/does more than anything else .


----------



## simulated goat (Dec 9, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> According to Chantal, the gorlfriend in the threesome story was fatter than she was at the time.


Ah, I was wondering where the 'jealous other girl' character was in this story. The other girl has to be less sexy than Chinny somehow.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Dec 9, 2019)

Lana said:


> Its not weird that he was home. Its weird that she was eating the lobster mac at "5am monday morning" and then Bibi's alarm for work went off. We KNOW Bibi works the night shift. So we know he doesnt leave for work in the morning. He leaves for work in the evening. So she ate that lobster mac in the evening before Bibi left for work. THAT is what we are talking about.



OHhhh I see... I can't watch the video now..... but when I do, and that is the timeline, that is super fucking extra bat shit right there.  I also wonder why she doesn't move her 'set' into the now spare bedroom since sister-lover has moved back to Africa. Unless her plan is to be near the kitchen.

But yeah, we're now seeing the old Chantal come back!   I give it 4 days until she does another "I'm leaving youtube" moment once the reaction videos start to come out about this "not even 12 hours cheat meal" .    Though I have to say that last one was hysterical when she put the poll up and it was at 78% "Yes, leave YouTube" for the entire time she had it posted.


----------



## THOTto (Dec 9, 2019)

Just gonna drop this here because Jabba is a gonna flip. Like always.


----------



## Lana (Dec 9, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> OHhhh I see... I can't watch the video now..... but when I do, and that is the timeline, that is super fucking extra bat shit right there.  I also wonder why she doesn't move her 'set' into the now spare bedroom since sister-lover has moved back to Africa. Unless her plan is to be near the kitchen.
> 
> But yeah, we're now seeing the old Chantal come back!   I give it 4 days until she does another "I'm leaving youtube" moment once the reaction videos start to come out about this "not even 12 hours cheat meal" .    Though I have to say that last one was hysterical when she put the poll up and it was at 78% "Yes, leave YouTube" for the entire time she had it posted.


 I didnt even see that poll! Im on vacation now so im catching up on all of her crap! I still cant get over the farting. She has completely given up. She is officially a braphog!


----------



## Reilly (Dec 9, 2019)

She's going to be in a psych hospital sooner rather than later. She is absolutely losing it.


----------



## Viridian (Dec 9, 2019)

THOTto said:


> Just gonna drop this here because Jabba is a gonna flip. Like always.



Yaba also covered Cuntal's <2 day long WLS surgery resolution. Not a fan of Yaba myself, but I do love how assmad her reaction videos always make Cuntal.






There's also an increasing number of small-fry haydurs who have made videos about Cuntal lately.



Spoiler: Haydur Holiday Sampler Platter


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Dec 9, 2019)

SmileyTimeDayCare said:


> I often wonder if that happened at all. Shamtal is a pathological liar after all.


I think it did. She has the catfish pictures and that couple was lookin to party.  I can’t see why not ? Who knows what they looked like ? And she probably said all the right things about how eager she was to get down with them.


----------



## Lana (Dec 9, 2019)

Viridian said:


> Yaba also covered Cuntal's <2 day long WLS surgery resolution. Not a fan of Yaba myself, but I do love how assmad her reaction videos always make Cuntal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im loving this sampler platter!


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Dec 9, 2019)

Lana said:


> I didnt even see that poll! Im on vacation now so im catching up on all of her crap! I still cant get over the farting. She has completely given up. She is officially a braphog!


It was back in September right after the US Labor Day holiday.  And of course, it's been memorialized here.  






						Chantal Sarault / Foodie Beauty
					

She certainly has been unusually filthy and slobbish lately, and her "manners" would embarrass a long table of drunken Vikings.  I can't figure out what her angle is now.  She seems utterly adrift and rudderless and without a plan or clue.  Even more than usual.    She must be actually getting...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## RemoveKebab (Dec 9, 2019)

KitsuneEyes said:


> And she changed her channel's description as well.


----------



## weaselhat (Dec 9, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> For many night shifts, the Sunday to Monday overnight is a weekend "day".   Also, she bought the mac and cheese during a sunday food shopping trip with Bibi and put it in the freezer.  I don't think we need to sperg on normal shit.


I do agree that she already had the Mac and cheese but I don’t agree that Sunday night into Monday is a weekend for night shift ppl.  When I worked nights, that was the start of my workweek at a place that was open five to six days a week.   Also if the place has a seven day a week schedule or open 24 hours, whatever, they schedule in blocks so there is really no “weekend”.  Days off might be mid week.  
It is very possible she ate that Mac and cheese Sunday night and given her lack of control I’m betting she bought it Sunday morning and ate it Sunday night.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Dec 9, 2019)

Do we know if Bibi _only _works nights, or is he perhaps on a rotating schedule? I realize he's a security guard of some kind so I wouldn't be surprised if it's strictly nights, but it could be a 7-3, 3-11, 11-7 type of thing.


----------



## AlabamaWhitman (Dec 9, 2019)

GargoyleGorl said:


> Do we know if Bibi _only _works nights, or is he perhaps on a rotating schedule? I realize he's a security guard of some kind so I wouldn't be surprised if it's strictly nights, but it could be a 7-3, 3-11, 11-7 type of thing.



Chantal has mentioned multiple times “Bibi is on nights” which leads me to believe his schedule changes. And why would she lie about eating it at 5am? It makes her look way worse than if it had been the night before.


----------



## Twinkie (Dec 9, 2019)

Viridian said:


> Yaba also covered Cuntal's <2 day long WLS surgery resolution. Not a fan of Yaba myself, but I do love how assmad her reaction videos always make Cuntal.



At some point in this video yaba is so amazed she blurts out that she believes Chantal could "outeat" Amberlynn. She realizes Amberlynn is bigger but thinks Chantal can actually eat more in one sitting. That's an interesting thought.


----------



## thejackal (Dec 9, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> At some point in this video yaba is so amazed she blurts out that she believes Chantal could "outeat" Amberlynn. She realizes Amberlynn is bigger but thinks Chantal can actually eat more in one sitting. That's an interesting thought.



They would tie because the contest would run out of food.


----------



## SodaLove (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Flobby Slobby (Dec 9, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 1043483


Way to deflect from your shitshow, Chantal! Also, her approved comments are fucking ridiculous! Nice to know that we are fat-phobic fart-shamers.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Dec 9, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 1043483




Hm. She really is starting to just cycle again just as she did in September when she stopped her treatment. It's official... we're going on another Chimp Out ride!  Which reaction 'creator' will she attack next? Whose comment section will she lurk and shit on? Will Chantal lose her account if she does another false strike now that it's on record she does it for vengeance?! Stay tuned!

But yanno- saddest thing is that these chimp cycles of hers are the only periods of 'excitement' she really ever gets in her life.  

Oh, but she also has this on her community section. "Flobby Bobby Floobie Boobie Dill pickle collection including body scents, eye shadow, countors and exfoliation salts".


----------



## Twinkie (Dec 9, 2019)

Wouldn't that just smell like vinegar and garlic? God is there ANYTHING about her that isn't disgusting?


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Dec 9, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Hm. She really is starting to just cycle again just as she did in September when she stopped her treatment. It's official... we're going on another Chimp Out ride!  Which reaction 'creator' will she attack next? Whose comment section will she lurk and shit on? Will Chantal lose her account if she does another false strike now that it's on record she does it for vengeance?! Stay tuned!
> 
> But yanno- saddest thing is that these chimp cycles of hers are the only periods of 'excitement' she really ever gets in her life.
> 
> ...


Do you think that she ate one to see if it really did taste like a dill pickle? She ate that other makeup shit she got.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Dec 9, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 1043483



Chantal really needs to get off the damn internet entirely if she is at all interested in her own sanity and mental health. (Of course this will never happen, and I don't want it to because I enjoy the shit show).

Wasn't she just talking the other day about getting psychotherapy? What would she say to a psychiatrist? 
"Whaa, I'm being bullied and harassed constantly by complete strangers online! They also shame me for being fat and shitting my pants on camera!"

Psychiatrist: "Uh, ma'am, you are a 35-year-old adult woman. Turn off your computer."


----------



## Whatthefuck (Dec 9, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 1043483


Bitch, you are the bully. You put yourself out there making the most disgusting spectacle possible and you expect the internet to not react to it? Yes, you bovine, we all fart, but most of us have the courtesy of not doing it in front of thousands of people and being proud of it. You have less grace and manners than a fucking 13 year old boy. Get your shit together or stop bitching and continue your amazing trainwreck. I can't be fucked to care about which you pick.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Dec 9, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Hm. She really is starting to just cycle again just as she did in September when she stopped her treatment. It's official... we're going on another Chimp Out ride!  Which reaction 'creator' will she attack next? Whose comment section will she lurk and shit on? Will Chantal lose her account if she does another false strike now that it's on record she does it for vengeance?! Stay tuned!
> 
> But yanno- saddest thing is that these chimp cycles of hers are the only periods of 'excitement' she really ever gets in her life.
> 
> ...


So I guess she went on this site :https://www.pickleaddicts.com/land/...upDJIiVi23z3ApGzzZsrMGSFxa9nFzbQaAluAEALw_wcB


----------



## Punkinsplice (Dec 9, 2019)

Flobby Slobby said:


> Way to deflect from your shitshow, Chantal! Also, her approved comments are fucking ridiculous! Nice to know that we are fat-phobic fart-shamers.


I will admit that I am a fartshamer, and I do not apologize for it.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Dec 9, 2019)

She's absolutely losing her mind.  This is why solitary confinement is slowly being seen as a form of torture in American prisons.  You take a person, keep them in a cell (or a gross, dirty apartment), give them no contact with human beings outside of the wardens who bring them food and take them to shower twice a week, no exercise, no conversation, no external social and cultural norms to enforce behaviors, and you end up with a person who behaves not unlike Chantal.  Burping openly, farting openly, flight of thoughts, unstable identity, compulsive behavior, complete inability to interact with sane people, cramming food in their mouths with no regards to basic hygiene, strange laughing, weird tics.

Quitting her job/deliberately getting fired was the worst decision she ever made.  Most people need the accomplishment of getting small but consistent things done daily because it orders our brains, gives us a belief that we have competence in some areas of life, and a week worth of small accomplishments - showering daily, doing our job, finishing chores - make our spare time more meaningful.  When you have no reason to shape your day, it is a remarkable person who has the capacity to function with no external forces.  There are some artistic geniuses out there who can carom and careen through life without any sort of schedule and be successful.  Chantal is not one of those people.

We've watched her come slowly unspooled, flailing around, no idea who she is and what she really wants to do.  She's an enormous child who has been permitted to eat sugar 24/7, stay up all night, and sleep when she wants and she's showing all the crankiness, inability to self-soothe or experience happiness, tantruming due to a lack of internal organization.  She's literally a prisoner in solitary crossed with a sleep-deprived toddler full of candy.  The next step down is complete dehumanization, with her throwing her shit around like a monkey and given the scatological bent her videos have been taking, I don't think we are too far out from Chantal Marie, Poopy Booty.


----------



## Lana (Dec 9, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Wouldn't that just smell like vinegar and garlic? God is there ANYTHING about her that isn't disgusting?


HAHAHAHA EW NO! She embodies disgusting.


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Dec 9, 2019)

I never knew that you needed a cheese grater to make chili, but here we are...


----------



## SodaLove (Dec 9, 2019)

Flobby Slobby said:


> I never knew that you needed a cheese grater to make chili, but here we are...
> 
> View attachment 1043635


 Good to see she always has her priorities straight!


----------



## Punkinsplice (Dec 9, 2019)

OT Those graters are pretty cool, highly recommend. Why can't she buy grated cheese, though? I mean she had to buy another accessory to make this special chili, but it isn't even related to chili.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Dec 9, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> Spoiler: beautiful



Is it just me, or does her new Totally Accurate, Just Edited a Little picture have some FAS-y characteristics to it?

Though now that I'm looking at it, her normal face has some of those features, too.







Whatthefuck said:


> Bitch, you are the bully. You put yourself out there making the most disgusting spectacle possible and you expect the internet to not react to it? Yes, you bovine, we all fart, but most of us have the courtesy of not doing it in front of thousands of people and being proud of it. You have less grace and manners than a fucking 13 year old boy. Get your shit together or stop bitching and continue your amazing trainwreck. I can't be fucked to care about which you pick.




She thinks you have to be uptight and prudish to be ashamed to fart. She doesn't get that even if you're perfectly okay with your own farts, other people find it disgusting. Normal humans tend not to try to make other humans disgusted and uncomfortable. That's why they do things like edit farts out of their videos. 

Again, though, this is Chantal. If she wasn't provoking a disgusted and uncomfortable response from people, she'd get no response at all. It's what she uses in place of a personality or any kind of appeal.


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Dec 9, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> OT Those graters are pretty cool, highly recommend. Why can't she buy grated cheese, though? I mean she had to buy another accessory to make this special chili, but it isn't even related to chili.


Yeah I have never made chili and said, "Fuck, where's my cheese grater!"


----------



## Lana (Dec 9, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> So I guess she went on this site :https://www.pickleaddicts.com/land/...upDJIiVi23z3ApGzzZsrMGSFxa9nFzbQaAluAEALw_wcB


WHAT!? She is such a retarded brap monster. $40 for pickle paraphernalia? This is so disgusting. . . She drinks the pickle juice, doesn't she?


----------



## SunnyDays (Dec 9, 2019)

Flobby Slobby said:


> I never knew that you needed a cheese grater to make chili, but here we are...
> 
> View attachment 1043635




Apparently you do if you're making this kind of monstrosity aka "Cincinnati Chili". 



Can't wait for the next cheese-induced emergency room trip!


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Dec 9, 2019)

SunnyDays said:


> Apparently you do if you're making this kind of monstrosity aka "Cincinnati Chili".
> 
> View attachment 1043642
> 
> Can't wait for the next cheese-induced emergency room trip!


At least it will give her an excuse to fart and shit herself on camera. Those poor nurses...

Do you think she walks into the ER and the nurse says, "Cheese again," and Chantal is like, "Hee hee *fart* maybe?"


----------



## Punkinsplice (Dec 9, 2019)

I get phantom heartburn just looking at that chilli. She would eat 5 times that serving, and then, well, you just have to throw the whole bathroom out after the smoke clears.


----------



## Horrors of the Deep (Dec 9, 2019)

SunnyDays said:


> Can't wait for the next cheese-induced emergency room trip!


That is 1 to 1 cheese ratio, no wonder she sharts in every video after devouring this kind of food. So much for weight loss.
Speaking of, saw this and it reminded me of poutine queen, I'd love to see her justifying snorting a truck of burgers because "I totally won't eat late at night, tee hee".








						Eat For 10 Hours. Fast For 14. This Daily Habit Prompts Weight Loss, Study Finds
					

A new study finds time-restricted eating helped overweight people who were at high risk of developing Type 2 diabetes to lose about 3% of their body weight, reduce belly fat and feel more energetic.




					www.npr.org
				



EDIT: Chantal, if you ever read this "Eat for 10 hours" does *NOT* mean that you should be eating all 10 hours. Just in case if that wasn't clear


----------



## Army Burger (Dec 9, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> I get phantom heartburn just looking at that chilli. She would eat 5 times that serving, and then, well, you just have to throw the whole bathroom out after the smoke clears.


> Implying the smoke would ever clear from that kind of disaster


----------



## Chihiro (Dec 9, 2019)

Not to PL too much but I live in an area where Skyline is a rather popular food chain, and the cheese, chili and spaghetti isn't the only way to have that meal. I believe that is called a three way and then there is a four way, which has added beans and a five way with onions. I could be wrong though. I wonder if she goes the whole 9 yards with it and goes for the 5 way or just might stick with the 3 way. 

*Inserts some joke about her infamous 3 way story*


----------



## Who Now (Dec 9, 2019)

She may as well bring her food into the bathroom and shit while she eats if she thinks its okay to sit at the table and fart and chew with her mouth open and not use a napkin. Hold on.......... she probably DOES eat on the toilet, what the hell am I saying?????

Is she really trying to convince people that farting while you are eating in front of others is normal?  Okay, Chantal. I dare you to go to your family's house at Christmas and sit there and fart all through dinner. Right.



RemoveKebab said:


> We can't for get the vegan cycle or the ghost medium diet too. That was my favorite of the year.



Mine was the day or two of her deciding she was not going to be a slave to what perceived beauty is and had a video (I can't find it now) about how she was no longer going to wear make up or cover her bald spots. She thought she was going to be a youtube vegan goddess of enlightenment.



Pizza Sloth said:


> I often wonder if that happened at all. Shamtal is a pathological liar after all.



Oh, I think there was a couple looking for a woman to have a threesome with. Flooty catfished them and when they saw her, they both said "OH, HELL NO!". Then the two of them got drunk and waited for her to get the hint and leave. But she wouldn't, so they went in the bedroom thinking she would then go. But she didn't' she just drank and maybe got sick in their bathroom. All the stuff about shitting is a lie. She just went home feeling resentful.




Flobby Slobby said:


> Nice to know that we are fat-phobic fart-shamers.



She says people can unsub if they don't like it. I really think she is on some weird combo of narcissistic attention seeking and self destruction by knowing a lot of people will not watch her the more disgusting she gets.




SunnyDays said:


> Apparently you do if you're making this kind of monstrosity aka "Cincinnati Chili".



She can't just buy shredded cheese?  Another gadget will be gathering dust in the back of the drawer with the roaches.


----------



## Lana (Dec 9, 2019)

Who Now said:


> Mine was the day or two of her deciding she was not going to be a slave to what perceived beauty is and had a video (I can't find it now) about how she was no longer going to wear make up or cover her bald spots. She thought she was going to be a youtube vegan goddess of enlightenment.



She gets the whole no makeup all natural thing from the banana girl on YouTube.


----------



## AngelBitch (Dec 9, 2019)

not to defend her in any way shape or form, but pre shredded cheese is dusted with powdered wood pulp to keep it from clumping. lots of people don't buy it that way anymore after finding it out. i don't find anything odd about shredding your own cheese. it's also cheaper. i do find it dumb she rush ordered it because she can't wait to hoover that chili down.


----------



## Lana (Dec 9, 2019)

AngelBitch said:


> not to defend her in any way shape or form, but pre shredded cheese is dusted with powdered wood pulp to keep it from clumping. lots of people don't buy it that way anymore after finding it out. i don't find anything odd about shredding your own cheese. it's also cheaper. i do find it dumb she rush ordered it because she can't wait to hoover that chili down.


The real question is why is she adding cheese to chili at all? She has no business eating ANY cheese. One square inch of cheese is 100 calories.


----------



## SodaLove (Dec 9, 2019)

AngelBitch said:


> not to defend her in any way shape or form, but pre shredded cheese is dusted with powdered wood pulp to keep it from clumping. lots of people don't buy it that way anymore after finding it out. i don't find anything odd about shredding your own cheese. it's also cheaper. i do find it dumb she rush ordered it because she can't wait to hoover that chili down.



True. But this is Chantal we are talking about. That bitch doesn't give a fuck about making healthier choices.



Lana said:


> The real question is why is she adding cheese to chili at all?



So she can end up at the _psych emerge_ again


----------



## Barbarella (Dec 9, 2019)

The pickle stuff is her sneaky way of asking if people will send her gifts if she pays for a PO Box. The pickle items are a ruse, what she really wants is makeup and restaurant gift cards and stuff to review. I hope she opens it and nobody sends her anything-or she ends up with only disgusting dill scented pickle glosses. Which she probably would actually like,  but not forever. She wants to be on somebody’s PR list.

She’s the first cow that affected my real life. This is not a real PL but beware if you hate anything personal:. 



Spoiler



I was Christmas shopping in a real store the other day, looking for stocking stuffers for a friend’s 5 year old boy. I saw a “fart whistle” which was really just one of those novelty paper roll up whistles that made a fart noise. It was in a little box labeled “Disgust your friends, annoy your family, use this whistle!”. I thought, well, a five year old boy would probably find that pretty funny-then I thought of Chantel and realized some people never get over the joke and maybe I’d ruin him for life. So I noped out.


----------



## simulated goat (Dec 9, 2019)

SunnyDays said:


> Apparently you do if you're making this kind of monstrosity aka "Cincinnati Chili".
> 
> View attachment 1043642
> 
> Can't wait for the next cheese-induced emergency room trip!


Ooooh! Is that the gross midwestern ground beef 'chili' that's slopped served on spaghetti noodles? I think I see a few stcking out from under the glop there. Crap like that is why the midwest is never going to spawn a famous cuisine.

Well at least it will be fun to watch her destroy her sweater with that shit.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Dec 9, 2019)

Cheese is a trigger food so why not buy a new grater. Top stuff as usual, Chantal.

Also note it's Cheat *Day* in the thumbnail, not a cheat _meal._


----------



## chantalisfat (Dec 9, 2019)

So Bibi sleeps on the couch, eh? Guess we solved that mystery. No doubt Jabba will say it's just because of the surgery, but we know better.

Imagine sleeping on the couch because your "girlfriend" is too fucking fat to share a bed with and STILL getting woken up by her eating a family-size dish of mac and cheese at 5am while yammering to her phone and filming herself farting for the internet.


----------



## SodaLove (Dec 9, 2019)

chantalisfat said:


> So Bibi sleeps on the couch, eh? Guess we solved that mystery. No doubt Jabba will say it's just because of the surgery, but we know better.
> 
> Imagine sleeping on the couch because your "girlfriend" is too fucking fat to share a bed with and STILL getting woken up by her eating a family-size dish of mac and cheese at 5am while yammering to her phone and filming herself farting for the internet.



Where are you getting this from? It's a two bedroom appartment. Why would he sleep on the couch...

edit: she'll die defending her farts


----------



## Oh My Gauzepads (Dec 9, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> edit: she'll die defending her farts
> 
> View attachment 1043907



She has nothing going for her, so all she does is eat, shit, eat, read KF, take time to "prove all the haydurs wrong", moderate her comment section (when it is actually enabled), eat, shit, eat, ugly cry, wish Bibi loved her, eat, fart, and sleep. 

How pathetic is it when you ask your "boyfriend" for a statement to use for your defense, and he says he is used to it. A normal person would be mortified. Not Chinny. She's PROUD of the insane HAMBEAST she has become. 

We are a little closer to a chimp-out of maximum proportions. She's gonna blow!


----------



## Botchy Galoop (Dec 9, 2019)

I think I have grokked a small clue in the Chantal chili binge that is upcoming. I have no doubt that at the Wound Clinic, they stressed to her the importance of eating high protein to aid in healing, in fact they probably sent her home with a list of the recommended foods. Beans are usually top of the list of protein rich foods, followed by nuts, lean proteins such as chicken and fish, milk and protein drinks. So in Chantal fashion she is going to give their "diet" and half hearted try, resenting all the time being told what to do. The only reason she is acting like she is being compliant is because she is is terrified that she won't live long enough to complete that Food Bucket list. That and when her wound gets worse she will be able to blame the Dr's, the nurses, the clinic; anyone but herself.

Chantal is very, very angry right now. And scared.  No womb, early menopause, infected incision, no life. The only thing that has ever made her happy is killing her. I wish she'd get on with the acceptance stage of death and dying.


----------



## Kayneth Fastwheels (Dec 9, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> Where are you getting this from? It's a two bedroom appartment. Why would he sleep on the couch...
> 
> edit: she'll die defending her farts
> 
> View attachment 1043907


I can't imagine being in a relationship where I have to make public statements about my girlfriend's farts to thousands of people.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Dec 9, 2019)

Lana said:


> The real question is why is she adding cheese to chili at all? She has no business eating ANY cheese. One square inch of cheese is 100 calories.


Lol newb. Chantal scoffs at 100 calories of cheese. That can't even make her fart, hardly a digestive gurgle in her massive entrails.


----------



## Situation Type Deal Gorl (Dec 9, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 1043483



STFU, you disgusting, fat bitch. I don't need your permission to hate you, thanks.



SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> Wouldn't that just smell like vinegar and garlic? God is there ANYTHING about her that isn't disgusting?



Nope.



Dog Prom 3D said:


> Poopy Booty.



I can't wait to hear Zach add this to his roster of names for this bitch.



GargoyleGorl said:


> She thinks you have to be uptight and prudish to be ashamed to fart. She doesn't get that even if you're perfectly okay with your own farts, other people find it disgusting.



And smelly.



AngelBitch said:


> not to defend her in any way shape or form, but pre shredded cheese is dusted with powdered wood pulp to keep it from clumping. lots of people don't buy it that way anymore after finding it out. i don't find anything odd about shredding your own cheese. it's also cheaper. i do find it dumb she rush ordered it because she can't wait to hoover that chili down.



AKA cellulose, and anyone who doesn't buy shredded cheese just because it contains cellulose from wood pulp is a fucking idiot.


----------



## chantalisfat (Dec 9, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> Where are you getting this from? It's a two bedroom appartment. Why would he sleep on the couch...


He was clearly sleeping on the couch located directly behind her while she was filming. Or are you suggesting his alarm clock is located in the living room for some reason?


----------



## SodaLove (Dec 9, 2019)

chantalisfat said:


> He was clearly sleeping on the couch located directly behind her while she was filming. Or are you suggesting his alarm clock is located in the living room for some reason?



The bedrooms are behind the living room... And alarms can be loud as fuck and be heard from other rooms... 
Watch her apartment tour video so you can understand the layout of the place.


----------



## tiggles (Dec 9, 2019)

simulated goat said:


> I would also posit that the gelatin thing emerged as a way of preserving food under refrigeration, pre baggies et al. Meats stored in aspic would stay moist and aspic will melt down into broth if heated. Eating meat jello cold tho....ugh.



nah gorl, tupperware parties. jello was literally just a rctarded status symbol.


----------



## PotatoSalad4711 (Dec 9, 2019)

I mean, sure why not at this point.

LOL


----------



## Dutch Courage (Dec 9, 2019)

PotatoSalad4711 said:


> I mean, sure why not at this point.
> View attachment 1043972
> LOL
> View attachment 1043973



I wish "facepalm" was one of the choices besides like, agree, horrifying, informative, etc.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Dec 9, 2019)

PotatoSalad4711 said:


> I mean, sure why not at this point.
> View attachment 1043972
> LOL
> View attachment 1043973


Goodbye one Cheat Day a week, we hardly knew ye...


----------



## marjoram (Dec 9, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> Where are you getting this from? It's a two bedroom appartment. Why would he sleep on the couch...
> 
> edit: she'll die defending her farts
> 
> View attachment 1043907



Chinny is Malan's "beloved" says Chinny.  That's pretty bad as he hardly speaks to her and mostly looks annoyed as fuck by her....'course, as Chinny also says "we don't see everything that happens off camera", so I guess he must be a real slobbering love monkey when we can't see....


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Dec 9, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> I wish "facepalm" was one of the choices besides like, agree, horrifying, informative, etc.



And a primal scream, a la Edvard Munch...


----------



## Situation Type Deal Gorl (Dec 10, 2019)

PotatoSalad4711 said:


> I mean, sure why not at this point.
> View attachment 1043972
> LOL
> View attachment 1043973



She's trying to kill us all via whiplash.


----------



## moron (Dec 10, 2019)

She's definitely gonna rip ass and poor Bibi is the one that has to deal with it


----------



## ADHD (Dec 10, 2019)

PotatoSalad4711 said:


> I mean, sure why not at this point.
> View attachment 1043972


She might as well just order one of everything on their menu and see how much of it she can actually eat. Cuz yeah, at this point, why not?


----------



## AngelBitch (Dec 10, 2019)

Situation Type Deal Gorl said:


> AKA cellulose, and anyone who doesn't buy shredded cheese just because it contains cellulose from wood pulp is a fucking idiot.


It makes cheese melt for shit. Fresh grated is just better, sorry bout it.


----------



## Twinkie (Dec 10, 2019)

just think! if we had a chantal subforum there could be a designated thread for food spergs where yall can go formulate gelatin timelines, debate the merits of wood pulp cheese, and compare regional variations of chili


----------



## Situation Type Deal Gorl (Dec 10, 2019)

AngelBitch said:


> It makes cheese melt for shit. Fresh grated is just better, sorry bout it.



Neither care about meltability nor said anything about it. Just a general comment about how incredibly stupid people can be.




ADHD said:


> She might as well just order one of everything on their menu and see how much of it she can actually eat. Cuz yeah, at this point, why not?



I wonder if she'd wind up like Mr. Creosote. That would probably break all YT viewing records.


----------



## simulated goat (Dec 10, 2019)

tiggles said:


> nah gorl, tupperware parties. jello was literally just a rctarded status symbol.


I was thinking pre tupperware, boston cooking school era, but I agree, the heyday of that jello stuff was the fifties and sixties and tupperware was a thing for sure.


----------



## Strine (Dec 10, 2019)

I'm not saying I disapprove of the idea, but Chantal would be SO flattered to get her own subforum. If her constant stories about shitting and farting and menstruating all over the place indicate one thing, it's that she has some kind of fetish for vilification or humiliation. It's a topic that's been discussed many times in our thread.

She's really amping it up lately though, isn't she? She didn't exactly set a high tidemark for sanity before the surgery, but I think the so-called hysterectomy knocked her even further from the light of lucid reason and into the darkness of mania and obsession. There's no longer any through-line in her behaviour of what she even wants to achieve, or how she wants to be perceived; she's putting more energy into reinventing herself twice a day than she's put into anything else in years; instead of intensifying actual weight loss efforts, she's redirecting that anxiety-driven power into belabouring her batshit narc fantasies where she gets to weigh 500lbs but still be 370lbs, be super morbidly obese but still be a lean mean queen, and be the spoilt trainwreck she is and still be a beloved princess. She could be dead tomorrow.

"The moon's an arrant thief, and her pale fire she snatches from the sun". It's just as well we now have our "lunacy" symbol. Chantal has gone into the night of the mind:  cycling with the steady blindness of the , she is now unambiguously, candidly, and somewhat tragically _insane. _


----------



## DuckSucker (Dec 10, 2019)

Strine said:


> I'm not saying I disapprove of the idea, but Chantal would be SO flattered to get her own subforum. If her constant stories about shitting and farting and menstruating all over the place indicate one thing, it's that she has some kind of fetish for vilification or humiliation.


Nah, she just likes attention and has an empty, boring life. It's not uncommon, especially for people like Chantal--even negative attention is something for her to spend time on. She has no shame, because she doesnt have much to lose. What, is she gonna lose all of her many,  many friends? Her important job, or job prospects? She's aimless and flying high without any sort of string right now. Youre gonna have trouble trying to get her back down.

Might as well go farting into that sweet night.


----------



## krazy orange cat (Dec 10, 2019)

At least when she finally snaps -- and it will be soon, I'm sure -- she can't really cause much damage since most of Ottowa could probably outrun her by walking casually.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Dec 10, 2019)

I know I'm the only one who thinks this, but I think all the YouTube landwhales should be merged in with the Big Al subforum. Just isolate all of these garbage bitches in one godless area.


----------



## Strine (Dec 10, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> I know I'm the only one who thinks this, but I think all the YouTube landwhales should be merged in with the Big Al subforum. Just isolate all of these garbage bitches in one godless area.


It's tricky, because there's BP overlap. Chantal is mostly discussed because she's a disgusting hamplanet freak but she also does shitty makeup, a BP staple. Come to think of it, so does Amy Slaton. And what about non-YouTube landwhales like our beloved Sammie Bushart, who are delusional fatties, but aren't discussed primarily for that reason? Also, the ALR sub has its own shitposting-filled culture, and frankly I don't want it to pollute this thread any more than it has already.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Dec 10, 2019)

Strine said:


> It's tricky, because there's BP overlap. Chantal is mostly discussed because she's a disgusting hamplanet freak but she also does shitty makeup, a BP staple. Come to think of it, so does Amy Slaton. And what about non-YouTube landwhales like our beloved Sammie Bushart, who are delusional fatties, but aren't discussed primarily for that reason? Also, the ALR sub has its own shitposting-filled culture, and frankly I don't want it to pollute this thread any more than it has already.


Chinny, The Slatons and Fat Amy were basically who I had in mind to get moved. They're all kind of in the same obese, muck-banging, 'beau-tuber' circle, and they all generally produce enough content they could warrant more than just their one thread they have here. I agree though... the ALR sub is a shithole. I'm kind of glad there isn't a ton of overlap between there and BP.


----------



## tiggles (Dec 10, 2019)

Well ALR is dyeen of a bladder infection so when Twinkie is finally freed from her fleshy grasp we can just take over with the discount fat Canuck and then I can complete my Tupperware timeline


----------



## Dutch Courage (Dec 10, 2019)

Regarding our deathfatty heroine's downward spiral, which does seem to be accelerating like a train without brakes...

I think her fatty brain is torn between two feelings.  She is catching a chilly glimpse of her approaching mortality, and the "save myself" impulse kicked in for a few hours, and we had the impulsive and ridiculous WLS blabber.  This impulse is fighting a losing battle with a more extreme, "oh just fuck everything" mode too. This is not unlike a how a suicidal person thinks.

In this respect, our crazed and sick Blubber Queen is in real trouble.  This is not something a Rotten Grape Elixir will fix, much less the shit she eats.  She literally is too dumb to think her way out of this, and too fucking crazy to put down the furshlugginer french fries.  No man, woman, team, or freakin' army will ever come between her and her food.  Her mood will grow darker, her cycles will swing lower, and she will become filthier and more gross.

The "save myself" impulse will kick in from time to time until she finally croaks, but the lethargy her 'fuck it' phase brings really damages her every time, physically and mentally.  And this time, she has physical damage making things harder for her, and she isn't doing herself any favors. She's becoming exhausted.

In the past, she had enough moxie to go into elaborate new poses, all of which collapsed under her enormous weight in ever-more-rapid time.  Only the all-you-can-eat sausagefest of Keto lasted any amount of time, but it was just an orgy of eating; diet never entered into it.

Unless she sees the light, which she almost assuredly can't (she is a sociopath, don't forget, so she can't see lights), this downward spiral has no obvious recovery method.  It self-perpetuates, and hurtles her further downward each time, with fewer options available to her.

A normal human would have let the C-PAP machine be the wakeup call.  Too fat to breathe?  Holy fuck, I need to do something.  Failing that, a freaking festering gash of stapled flesh, from which you are audibly leaking ought to have at least slowed her down.

I think her increasing disgustingness is a combination of factors, including effects of social isolation, histrionic showing off, craved impulsiveness, infantile reactions to thoughts of death, and a desire to defy all haters.

She is still haunted by fantasies of "I want to be loved" and "I am a superstar" and "I want to set all the rules" and "I want to live", enough to redesign banners.  But she is really an empty void inside, who just can't make the most basic effort anymore, not that she ever did when she was at her peak...

Unless someone in her family or immediate circle intervenes, she is really gonna start falling apart.  She'll still be lulzy, but the lulz will get darker.  I just can't see how she's going to buck this trend.

Damn her, she's got me "obsessed" again.  Wonder what she will do next?


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Dec 10, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Chinny, The Slatons and Fat Amy were basically who I had in mind to get moved. They're all kind of in the same obese, muck-banging, 'beau-tuber' circle, and they all generally produce enough content they could warrant more than just their one thread they have here. I agree though... the ALR sub is a shithole. I'm kind of glad there isn't a ton of overlap between there and BP.


It would be like merging a bunch of random trannies into the Yaniv forum. Chantal is a great subject who doesn't deserve to be merged into somewhere else for random reasons like "fat".

We don't even need a subforum really, just shut up about your chilli recipes or cheese or w/e. Its called staying on topic, radical concept everyone freely ignores in the ALR forum since they're not held accountable in the slightest. I've seen pages of self-congratulating posts in there about how on-topic they are, with no irony at all.

Edit: sorry to like, pop off. I love this thread and all in it. I just dread it getting merged into the ALR quagmire.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## raritycunt (Dec 10, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> View attachment 1044126



I like how she has to keep pointing out that her channel isn’t a weight loss channel, sweetie none of us thought it was - it’s just amusing to watch you try and fail for half a day.


----------



## fatfuck (Dec 10, 2019)

But fatties are the ones that always make everything about their weight.


----------



## Barbarella (Dec 10, 2019)

So, Bibi wakes up after not much sleep to go another long night of work. The alarm goes off, and he gets up, only to find the house smelling like microwaved fish and fat girl farts as his sloppy girlfriend chatters to nobody about nothing. He has to listen to her belching and huge gulping before he’s had his coffee. 

But wait!  His beloved made him a breakfast sandwich to take to work, although apparently didn’t bother to put it in a container for him. So as his coffee drips he has to rattle around the cabinets to find a set with a lid.  His beloved, who stays home all day, cannot be organized or find the time to do this simple thing.  When he puts on his boots, the cat scratches at his shoelaces, which might be the most pleasant part of his morning. 

When he’s asked how he feels about his fishy, gassy morning,  his response is, ”I’m used to it.”  Can a human response like that mean anything other than he’s completely disengaged from what’s happening around him? I’m surprised he’s still speaking. 

And Chantel is so uncomprehending of anybody’s feelings, tone, or just the words they say, that she interprets this sad, pathetic, hopeless “I’m used to it” as support for her. 

This is hell.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Dec 10, 2019)

A borscht-on said:


> ...like @dismissfrogs, I don't care if she lives or dies, and was also wondering about the packs of Rolos.  However, we really don't need to think too hard about what happened to them and the Oh! Henry chocolate bars.



it was more rhetorical, we all know what happened to them lawl


----------



## war has changed (Dec 10, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> View attachment 1044126





> This is not a weight loss channel [...] Fat people have the right to exist on a social media platform without it always being about their weight.



Is she still really thinking that by now, detractors and "fans" alike, want her to constantly shove weight loss in their faces (and then backtrack)? That one line looks more like she's convincing herself at this point...


----------



## SassyAndMorbidlyObese (Dec 10, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> I actually can help with the explanation of the horrific "jello" recipes of the 50's and 60's.   It was in part due to the mass production of processed food which was a new technology... second, the mass production and affordability of the refrigerator, which was a sign of financial success as prior to WWII had "ice boxes" which were literally fridges that had a compartment for a huge block of Ice.  For instance, think of the TV Show the Honeymooners, and that was an average lower class kitchen - small, tight, and an 'ice box' instead of a fridge.  To make Jello salad recipes, one needed to have a fridge for them to set.  So it was as sign of economic status.  Third... post WWII men took back the workmarket and the recipes came from basically marketing teams that came up with random shit just to sell the product.  They weren't exactly tasted by focus groups or made by a generational recipe since they were new.
> 
> Though, hey, I have to say I do enjoy on occassion some "Green Fluff" aka "Watergate Salad".  By occassional, I do mean like once, maybe twice a year and in moderate amounts.  Not like a giant ass tub of it for a week straight followed by a second course of circus peanut and fluffernutter sandwiches.


Mmmmmm green fluff with pineapple tastes like the holidays to me but have not eaten it in over 20 years.


----------



## chantalisfat (Dec 10, 2019)

Though she's rapidly cycling, it's all rather surface-level and pretty boring lately. She very briefly mentioned being taken off a psych medication and trying a new one - I believe it was several weeks before the surgery. It was just a single comment followed up with, "But I'm keeping my health information to myself now." I'm willing to bet she's been on a new SSRI for a month or two now. 

The cycle is still happening, but the intense anger simmering just below the surface is gone. That was always my favorite part of Ol' Jabba. Any public chimpouts have been little baby chimpouts. A snarky comment, a rapidly-deleted community post, a lame comeback. She went through an entire cycle these past few days without even a single emotion-fueled comment. I miss the seething hate videos she used to give us.

She needs to get off the meds and let menopause really lay into her. I want those seething chimpouts where she's yelling at her phone in her car, giving nasty glances to any poor bystanders that happen to catch a glimpse. I want those diet-pill-fueled manic lives. Come on, Jabba. It's getting stale.


----------



## Sham (Dec 10, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> Where are you getting this from? It's a two bedroom appartment. Why would he sleep on the couch...
> 
> edit: she'll die defending her farts
> 
> View attachment 1043907



As if her reeing about making Bibi a breakfast sandwich proves a god damn thing. Everyone knows she lies about everything. If she had made him breakfast - fuck, not even done it, but had the mere thought of doing it, she would have congratulated herself 50 times in the video. As soon as he woke up she probably would have screamed it across the apartment like she did in the Thankgiving video when she had to make a big show that she "got him something." That shit would have been on Instagram at the very least. But no, conveniently she did it off camera and just didn't feel the narcissistic need to mention it, so "point proven." Yup, totally credible.

There's the "this is not a weight loss channel" disclaimer again. I can't believe her crazy ass has the nerve to get angry about this at this point. You literally JUST said you were a weight loss channel again. Not everyone watches you as closely as us spergs, Chimpy. I'm sure there are plenty of people just catching up with the reaction channels talking about your WLS.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Dec 10, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> So, Bibi wakes up after not much sleep to go another long night of work. The alarm goes off, and he gets up, only to find the house smelling like microwaved fish and fat girl farts as his sloppy girlfriend chatters to nobody about nothing. He has to listen to her belching and huge gulping before he’s had his coffee.
> 
> But wait!  His beloved made him a breakfast sandwich to take to work, although apparently didn’t bother to put it in a container for him. So as his coffee drips he has to rattle around the cabinets to find a set with a lid.  His beloved, who stays home all day, cannot be organized or find the time to do this simple thing.  When he puts on his boots, the cat scratches at his shoelaces, which might be the most pleasant part of his morning.
> 
> ...



My favorite part of that whole early morning exchange between Chantal and Bibi was when she announces to him that she's going to sit on her fat ass and watch a movie after she's done stuffing her face, and he is off to work. But then she half-heartedly thinks to ask, "Or do you want to watch it with me?"

Don't get me wrong, I do not feel sorry for Bibi in the slightest anymore, but can you imagine going off to a long day of work each day while your whale pig of a girlfriend sits at home all day doing nothing but gorging herself, farting, and watching Netflix? There has to be some resentment there.

Oh wait, I forgot. Eating and sharting on camera _is_ her full-time "job." So I'm sure she's paying at least half of the bills....


----------



## WizardOfErrz (Dec 10, 2019)

At least she knows her life is a dumpster fire.


----------



## Viridian (Dec 10, 2019)

WizardOfErrz said:


> At least she knows her life is a dumpster fire.
> 
> View attachment 1044236




Back to talking to the doctor again, huh? Another less than 24 hour round of The Chantal Cycle comes to a close!

Also, I love how she mentions how she was deleting all her community posts like this was somehow a new and surprising thing for her to do, rather than something she does every couple of days tops.


----------



## DarkSydePundit (Dec 10, 2019)

How did Chantal manage to produce profile pictures that look 1000x better than her?

She must be face-swapping by now.

No way she used her goblin queen face as a basis.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Dec 10, 2019)

WizardOfErrz said:


> At least she knows her life is a dumpster fire.
> 
> View attachment 1044236


If the was just posted in her community section, she deleted it too because it's wiped clean. Was it up for an hour? How many does she think had the time to see it?

So, back to doctor talk again. She was supposed to call someone yesterday, but spent that time making new banners & disclaimers telling everyone her channel isn't about weightloss. Anyone who looks at her knows this, no need to keep saying it over & over.

And why is her life a dumpster fire? She complained about these cysts constantly, never wanted kids anyway & was pretty much looking forward to getting the surgery behind her -well, it is behind her.
She has all the time in the world to change her life, yet all she sees is food.

I keep thinking of how she described her stay in the hospital -that her main complaint was feeling ravenous. She never really mentioned the actual surgery much or feeling pain, but went on & on about how ravenous she was & now when eating can't feel full.
Her sleep pattern seems to be off & she's up at odd hours changing things, eating things & trying to figure out a way to reinvent herself for the umpteenth time -but always falls back on food.

We've seen her go back & forth with things for a long time, but I'm not sure she's made so many changes in a matter of hours like recently.
Until she comes to the realization that she has years of hard work ahead of her to get down to a reasonable weight (I never expect her to be 120 pounds) nothing much will change. She considers one day of healthy eating to be torture & her reward a drop of 100 pounds. When it doesn't happen, it's back to the drive thru.

At this point, she's going to need a team of doctors to help her & I don't see that happening.

She was boring for quite a while, but this phase has been fun so far. Each day (or hour) brings something new.
Let's enjoy it.


----------



## Ellana (Dec 10, 2019)

WizardOfErrz said:


> At least she knows her life is a dumpster fire.
> 
> View attachment 1044236


Wow what a surprise. The top rated comments in her last community post were telling her to get help. 

Chantal's cycles should be simplified to:
*Phase 1.* New Plan, New Doctor/Hospital Visit
*Phase 2.* Health Health Health!
*Phase 3. *Mukbang Rebellion!
*Phase 4. *Rage & Sympathy
No in-depth explanations needed.


----------



## solidus (Dec 10, 2019)

Her community page is completely empty now. Let the next cycle commence!


----------



## dismissfrogs (Dec 10, 2019)

Instead of constantly crying NOT A WEIGHT LOSS CHANNEL she should instead tagline THIS IS A WEIGHT GAIN CHANNEL NSFW


----------



## Situation Type Deal Gorl (Dec 10, 2019)

Princess Ariel said:


> View attachment 1044126



Obviously in response to Zach's video about how her channel is a weight loss channel (again).



WizardOfErrz said:


> At least she knows her life is a dumpster fire.
> 
> View attachment 1044236



"Other youtubers....."

I'm telling you, we're all going to need neck braces at the rate she's spinning through cycles.


----------



## weaselhat (Dec 10, 2019)

eta:  ( In reference to fartshaming, )I may be among the few who find farts funny but they are not funny when you shit your damn pants.  That’s a damn fetish territory right there.  She needed to be over water on that Mac and cheese fart.


----------



## SodaLove (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Strine (Dec 10, 2019)

She's been posting the usual stupid garbage on IG about how she's a confident fat babe (who feels the need to inform everybody of it constantly). She's an "unapologetic" fat girl, you see.




It's so "unapologetic" of you to do full makeup, take a selfie from as high an angle as your arms could provide, and then crop your hairline. You're clearly so proud of who you are, and this really reinforces all the specious rhetoric about fat beauty that you repost. Curvy QUEEN!




Chantal and her kids ❤❤❤❤. Sure, she doesn't have to do any actual parenting, they shit in a box and eat cheap tinned food, and they don't like her and would eat her face if she died, but she's a super fun cat mommy to her "kids" and a fat babe to boot! Women who have raised actual kids must love this post!




Chantal didn't even need to caption this one; it speaks for itself. Just a typical foodstuff our health-conscious queen! So what if she visibly hasn't even opened the jar, let alone eaten any? Thanks to grams for being emotionally blackmailed into buying this for the shameful, awful grandchild you wish you didn't have!


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Dec 10, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 1044315



This is just gross. But thank you for the PSA reminder, Chantal, that disgusting, ugly fat people get married and have sex too. If you've ever shopped at a Walmart, you are acutely aware of this fact.

She wants to make sure that everyone knows that she has sex too, and is desirable as a 400 pound hambeast to someone. Uh, ok. Sure, Jan.

(Also, I find it kind of hilarious that the couple in the picture are silhouettes of thin and in-shape people).


----------



## 4Macie (Dec 10, 2019)

Chantal isn’t fat positive or even body positive. She’s just faking it. So are most fat positive people. If you offered them a magic drink that would make them a 120 lb beauty instantly, they’d all take it happily and start shit talking other fat channels.
They aren’t happy they’re fat. They don’t even believe they’re beautiful as fat as they are. They just have accepted that they won’t lose weight because they can’t stop eating.


----------



## mousetrap (Dec 10, 2019)

4Macie said:


> Chantal isn’t fat positive or even body positive. She’s just faking it. So are most fat positive people. If you offered them a magic drink that would make them a 120 lb beauty instantly, they’d all take it happily and start shit talking other fat channels.
> They aren’t happy they’re fat. They don’t even believe they’re beautiful as fat as they are. They just have accepted that they won’t lose weight because they can’t stop eating.


not to be autistic but a lot of people who know they're shit people (for whatever reasons) want people to not only tolerate or accept them, but praise them, so they don't have to feel bad. women do it all the time, especially w being fat lol


----------



## Situation Type Deal Gorl (Dec 10, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 1044315
> View attachment 1044316



"Blah blah blah, fat people deserve happiness, waah, stop telling us about all the health issues that go along with being a disgusting fatbody..."

Do you, fatty, but don't expect asspats for it. And let us know when you and your fatass partner can hug each other like that line drawing there.  Ain't happening.



Strine said:


> View attachment 1044317
> Chantal and her kids ❤❤❤❤. Sure, she doesn't have to do any actual parenting, they shit in a box and eat cheap tinned food, and they don't like her and would eat her face if she died, but she's a super fun cat mommy to her "kids" and a fat babe to boot! Women who have raised actual kids must love this post!



Why are these people always such terrible pet owners? (I know, I know, narcs and all, but goddamn.)


----------



## weaselhat (Dec 10, 2019)

Situation Type Deal Gorl said:


> "Blah blah blah, fat people deserve happiness, waah, stop telling us about all the health issues that go along with being a disgusting fatbody..."
> 
> Do you, fatty, but don't expect asspats for it. And let us know when you and your fatass partner can hug each other like that line drawing there.  Ain't happening.
> 
> ...


yeah, really.  Chantal and Amberlynn love their pets so  much they cry on the youtubes about their ill health but then can't be assed to take the animal to a vet.  And instead brags in the same day about spending money on themselves.  
As someone who is in deep debt because of vet bills due to a young canine who is accident prone and a guinea pig who has a UTI, fuck you Chantal and Amberlynn.


----------



## fatfuck (Dec 10, 2019)

Why does she keep posting these things? Does she think everyone forgot her countless "fat is not beautiful or healthy" posts during her health journeys that she has every month and will continue to have until she croaks?

Gorl we all know you don't believe in what you're saying. Even your Everest plan was more believable than this fat acceptance bullshit you're on.



weaselhat said:


> yeah, really.  Chantal and Amberlynn love their pets so  much they cry on the youtubes about their ill health but then can't be assed to take the animal to a vet.  As someone who is in deep debt because of vet bills due to a young canine who is accident prone and a guinea pig who has a UTI, fuck you Chantal and Amberlynn.



They're in the same boat as people who only do good things when they know they'll be seen by others.

Funny thing is Chantal even lied and got caught pretending she fed some homeless dude. It was one of the most memorable recent chimpouts she had.


----------



## SodaLove (Dec 10, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> Does she think everyone forgot her countless "fat is not beautiful or healthy" posts during her health journeys that she has every month and will continue to have until she croaks?



That is exactly what she thinks lol


----------



## chantalisfat (Dec 10, 2019)

Even with this ridiculous face, you have absolutely no semblance of any bone structure or any sign of the normal shape of a human face. You look like a complete moron. Also, the sad attempt at using those gargantuan sausage fingers to conceal a few chins is transparent and sad AF. If you're fat and proud, why are you working so hard to hide it?




Maybe, but not you, Chantal. You don't have sex. You don't have love. Your relationship is a sham. You have never even known romantic love. All you've known is absolute desperation and rejection.




Don't worry about this. You've never looked happy on social media. No matter how hard you try to portray the happy fat girl, everything about you screams the opposite. You are miserable and fooling no one. You don't have a life, friends, a relationship, hobbies, anything fulfilling in your life whatsoever. You are a lot of things, but happy is not one of them. And wear what you want? All you fit into are grandma-patterned tents that no one finds fashionable. Every try-on haul you've done, you've barely fit into anything. The lack of self-awareness with these posts is unreal.

Keep on being "happy, fat, and visible" as you suck your cheeks in, try and hide your chins behind your sausage fingers, and Facetune your face to hell and back, Chantal. Invisibility is not something you need to worry about.


----------



## January Cyst (Dec 10, 2019)

moron said:


> She's definitely gonna rip ass and poor Bibi is the one that has to deal with it



Seeing what a normal sized portion of Taco Bell does to an average person, I can only imagine the eldritch horrors that must succeed the inhalation of several family meals with a chaser of hot sauce.
The sewer system in her town hopefully has some sort of pressure release system.


----------



## Horrors of the Deep (Dec 10, 2019)

Her photos are a testament to all the advancement in face recognition and AI photo editing technology (there are chipsets that can "beautify" things live with the power of the future) as well as years of accumulated experience in fat girl photo angles. Having said that, including a hoof in the photo defeats the purpose, she can't even do a fat girl angled photo right. But it does show how insecure she is about it, I wonder how many tears were shed over the years after she looks into the mirror and reality hits her like a truck (although given her mass she might actually absorb all the impact from a truck).

But it's not edited in post, poutine queen is too lazy and incompetent to go full out technological marvel on us and grace everyone with her personal "view" of herself.


----------



## DongMiguel (Dec 10, 2019)

lol

Chantal isn't a YouTuber who just happens to be fat. Plenty of those exist. 

Chantal's channel literally promotes obesity with her mukbangs and unhealthy eating habits. She's a glutton.


----------



## sgtpepper (Dec 10, 2019)

AlabamaWhitman said:


> Jesus christ.
> 
> 5am and this is what she decided to go for. Lost cause. Also, a 100% guaranteed wet fart at 1:00 that she doesn’t even acknowledge.



I couldn't watch the video after this. She's gross, but that was one of the grossest moment thus far. No one wants to hear a nasty wet forced fart. There is no way Bibi finds her sexually attractive when she is farting and talks about TP getting stuck in her ass. She must smell foul down there.


----------



## Pout*s*ine (Dec 10, 2019)

I just rewatched the lobster mac'n'cheese extravaganza via Zach Michaels and the way she starts shoveling the food after Bibi wakes up is hilarious, disgusting and sad, all at the same time.
Oh and btw, goize, she's never hungry in the morning, she only wants food in the evening, except for days ending in "day" when she does OMAD from sun-up to sun-down.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Dec 10, 2019)

This Youtuber came up in my feed a few days ago and I laughed because she is an actual person who lifts. Also how many more channels discussing our gorls will pop up?  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRDBgfm26Cg&t=1537s


----------



## Whatthefuck (Dec 10, 2019)

Pout*s*ine said:


> I just rewatched the lobster mac'n'cheese extravaganza via Zach Michaels and the way she starts shoveling the food after Bibi wakes up is hilarious, disgusting and sad, all at the same time.
> Oh and btw, goize, she's never hungry in the morning, she only wants food in the evening, except for days ending in "day" when she does OMAD from sun-up to sun-down.


I have to say this for ZM, his reaction to the fart is classic. It is all of us.


----------



## lisa_simpson (Dec 10, 2019)

View attachment 1044316

She's not promoting obesity because she's happy and fat on social media. She promotes it by eating massive amounts of food while admitting her binge eating disorder is out of control. I hate how she tries to pretend she's just a body positive vlogger OR a mukbanger. She's a fetish channel, plain and simple. Just because you're keeping it on the down low, Chantal, doesn't mean we don't all see it.


----------



## solidus (Dec 10, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> I have to say this for ZM, his reaction to the fart is classic. It is all of us.



He couldn’t even make it through to the end after that, and who could blame him?


----------



## lisa_simpson (Dec 10, 2019)

Sorry for the double post,  meant to add this.


Dutch Courage said:


> Regarding our deathfatty heroine's downward spiral, which does seem to be accelerating like a train without brakes...
> 
> I think her fatty brain is torn between two feelings.  She is catching a chilly glimpse of her approaching mortality, and the "save myself" impulse kicked in for a few hours, and we had the impulsive and ridiculous WLS blabber.  This impulse is fighting a losing battle with a more extreme, "oh just fuck everything" mode too. This is not unlike a how a suicidal person thinks.
> 
> ...



I was just thinking how the last lobster mukbang was so depressing, more so than anything I've seen so far. She could barely make it til morning before the addiction overtook her and she cracked. She spent the whole video defending what she was doing which tells me she KNOWS it's messed up.


----------



## Common Beanbag (Dec 10, 2019)

I‘ve been watching the Chantal (shit)Show since ca. mid 2018 and until the last 3-4 months, I have never noticed (or paid attention) that she does this one handed jazz hand. For example, when she is chewing and reaches some peak enjoyment point and then...does the jazz hand.

Can any attentive kiwi please help me with this dilemma? Is it a fairly new tic of hers?

Below is just one example from a recent video.


ETA: thank you, guys, for clarifying this for me!


----------



## weaselhat (Dec 10, 2019)

Common Beanbag said:


> I‘ve been watching the Chantal (shit)Show since ca. mid 2018 and until the last 3-4 months, I have never noticed (or paid attention) that she does this one handed jazz hand. For example, when she is chewing and reaches some peak enjoyment point and then...does the jazz hand.
> 
> Can any attentive kiwi please help me with this dilemma? Is it a fairly new tic of hers?
> 
> ...


No. She does the hand thing throughout her timeline.  In various ways.  If you go back to her early stuff you can see it in action with those gross pointy nails with doodads glued to them she used to think looked good.  Thank god she quit doing that.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Dec 10, 2019)

Common Beanbag said:


> I‘ve been watching the Chantal (shit)Show since ca. mid 2018 and until the last 3-4 months, I have never noticed (or paid attention) that she does this one handed jazz hand. For example, when she is chewing and reaches some peak enjoyment point and then...does the jazz hand.
> 
> Can any attentive kiwi please help me with this dilemma? Is it a fairly new tic of hers?
> 
> ...



She's always done it.  She does it whenever she wants to come off as knowledgeable, condescending, pissed off or excited, any sort of emphasis.. just a thing she does.  Sometimes in combination with touching her hair. Once you see it, you can't unsee it.


----------



## SodaLove (Dec 10, 2019)

Where is that damn taco bell mukbang


----------



## Um Oh Ah Yeah (Dec 10, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> Where is that damn taco bell mukbang


"Hey guys hey guys hey guys! So, I was halfway through my fifth chalupa when I had an epiphany--as it turns out, fast food is really bad for you! Between all the sodium garbage I've been eating and my massive, unmedicated mood swings, I just really feel like there's something wrong with me. I know, I know, I've said it before, but this time it like... HIT me, you know? So I definitely threw away the remaining 15 chalupas, and I'm going to insert the footage of me tossing a Taco Bell bag into the dumpster as proof, and tomorrow we're gonna start fresh with a healthy pickle salad!"


----------



## Oh My Gauzepads (Dec 10, 2019)

Um Oh Ah Yeah said:


> "Hey guys hey guys hey guys! So, I was halfway through my fifth chalupa when I had an epiphany--as it turns out, fast food is really bad for you! Between all the sodium garbage I've been eating and my massive, unmedicated mood swings, I just really feel like there's something wrong with me. I know, I know, I've said it before, but this time it like... HIT me, you know? So I definitely threw away the remaining 15 chalupas, and I'm going to insert the footage of me tossing a Taco Bell bag into the dumpster as proof, and tomorrow we're gonna start fresh with a healthy pickle salad!"



Lol.. the dumpster wouldn't be proof. I don't think anyone has forgotten the Rolos dumpster saga.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Dec 10, 2019)

Her attempts at fitting in, or pretending she has any personality, kinship, ideals, or self-respect is beyond parody at this point.


----------



## CHINARED (Dec 10, 2019)

Here we goooooo


----------



## dismissfrogs (Dec 10, 2019)

>sponge bath tutorial

excuse me


----------



## krazy orange cat (Dec 10, 2019)

sponge bath tutorial?


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Dec 10, 2019)

"I MADE THIS!"

WE CAN TELL.

Edit: her specifying "non-GMO" pasta as though it means anything or aggrandises her meal is typical basic Chantal. The pasta is from Italy apparently. Does our gorl have the taste to recognise good from bad? 

Gushes over San Marzano tomatoes. I don't know about Canadian food regulations, but unlike in the EU, in the US you can call a generic plum tomato San Marzano, it means nothing, it's a scam.

What even is this sausage? Her sausage looks strange, but perhaps it's a Canadian thing. It looks more like cured meat like chorizo than a cooking sausage.

Her first bite involves slobbering mouth sounds, naturally.

"I haven't been feeling well, I think it's something with my hormones", of course this is nothing to do with your lifestyle which this mukbang reflects, it's dang dirty fate.

"Insatiable appetite", bitch is claiming the surgery made her even hungrier than before.

Once again dismisses the idea that she could get diabetes.

"I haven't been showering", despite her claim that her hysterectomy makes her hot all the time.

"I've been sponge bathing", "I haven't washed my hair" Do you ever?

She sponge washes with wet wipes, and revels in disgusting ass-wipe innuendo.

"Wipe front to back with these, then rinse", "wash folds here *gestures to chin*, neck, ears, pits, boobs, y'know, everywhere there's a crevice, HEEH" 

Chantal doesn't address the fact that she can't reach half her body using her hands. I thought this 'guide' would give us info on her using her ass-wiping stick, surely something she could barely resist mentioning.

"It does the trick, it keeps you from smelling" Press X To Doubt.

"The reason I leave [my farts] in is because I find it funny. When I'm editing I almost bust open my stitches"

She goes into more appalling detail about farts and sharts, realises Bibi hears all of this so asks him what anime he is watching (no idea if she got the right name, "Dr Stone" or something).

Our dainty gourmande begins to talk about "al dente" and "good olive oil". She then doubles down "REALLY good olive oil". I really wonder what she is buying. In Europe you'd be lucky to find anything Italian and good priced below 20 Euro/750 ml, and this is far from restaurant quality. Most specialists would use a cheaper one for cooking, and an expensive one for dressing. Chantal makes no such distinction.

She gives a list of moderately Italian ingredients, then says "vegetables are better", and claims her food lacks them because she "didn't have any". Italian light pasta dishes (not that her serving was light) rarely have substantial vegetable components, and I don't know why she would equate her Authentic Italian Everything spiel with health food talk about veggies.

"I'm making an effort to cook my food. I've been eating fast food more than I should be", "everybody knows my Achilles Heel is fast food" I would say that the binging is a symptom of your untreatable narc and bipolar personality, but hey, that's just me, continue to invoke Grecian myth to avoid taking responsibility for your behaviour.

"It doesn't make me feel very good if I eat [fast food]" this is severe mental illness, you had a direct shot and missed it by refusing to take the blame for your behaviour, once again she goes into more 'adjustment' bs.

More dumpster philosophy from our 400lb dietician about how "real food" is important and not processed, "fresh is better y'know", "I really feel that I can cook".

She cooked chicken curry yesterday, which indicates she's cooking food to eat on top of all of her junk food binging.

"Those crushed chillies are no joke", pls learn2italian, if it's burning your mouth you've made it badly.

*brandishes sausage on fork* "This kind of meat I eat less frequently because it's high in sodium" OH FUCKING KILL YOURSELF CHANTAL, STEP IN FRONT OF A TRAIN AND EXPLODE (I am actually very mad at this, she is so full of shit). Dismisses this with "it's good quality, grass-fed". How it must feel to be a walking, talking, lying cliche of a human.

The formerly fake-vegan bitch then moralises about animals being fed with corn as a terrible thing as she deep-throats pieces of sausage that she is excused for because a label said "grass-fed". Totes not mistreated. What happened to the crying animals in your PETA video, Chantal?

"They're supposed to eat grass" she says, 1 second before this frame. Is this what_ you're_ supposed to eat, Chinny?




She uses "home-cooked" as a get out of jail free card exactly like DSP does, Chantal's home-cooking actually has a lot in common with DSP.

Claims she only ate the last sausage "for those of you who are OCD".

Apparently we miss Peetz so she's going to do something festive with him for a video. If you wear a Santa hat, are the hand-jobs you give him considered sufficiently seasonal?


----------



## Mr Foster (Dec 10, 2019)

In what world, does anyone want Jabba to teach a sponge bath tutorial?

....Oh god.


----------



## GinnyPotter (Dec 10, 2019)

Why the hell does is matter if the meat is grass fed and non gmo if you eat enough for four people?


----------



## Chihiro (Dec 10, 2019)

That doesn't look like Taco Bell.


----------



## Who Now (Dec 10, 2019)

chantalisfat said:


> She needs to get off the meds and let menopause really lay into her



She might not have that bad a time, considering she has so much estrogen in her fat cells


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Dec 10, 2019)

LavenderLiquor said:


> Why the hell does is matter if the meat is grass fed and non gmo if you eat enough for four people?


This cunt goes on and on about non-GMO and San Marzano, and  grass fed like she’s some gourmet health guru.  She thinks this one meal cancels out her Arby’s mukbangs.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Dec 10, 2019)

Mr Foster said:


> In what world, does anyone want Jabba to teach a sponge bath tutorial?
> 
> ....Oh god.


I'm gonna need to borrow your gas mask, sir!


----------



## SodaLove (Dec 10, 2019)

Wait. Did she say she hasn't washer har hair since the surgery?   How did she barely think of washing it in the sink? Like that's the most basic simple solution if you can't wash your hair in the shower. Everyday I am even more surprised at how stupid she is.


----------



## Twinkie (Dec 10, 2019)

archive of spaghetti spongebath vid   




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Dec 10, 2019)

Synopsising this is a-logging me very hard, the second half should come with a warning, it's full of rage-bait with her hypocritical environmentalism/nutrition/animal rights bs as she crams processed meat in her face.

Edit: done, actually a moderate amount of content, maybe worth a watch if Chantal doesn't make you too angry with her hypocrisy.


----------



## Rotogravure (Dec 10, 2019)

Jesus what the fuck...


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Dec 10, 2019)

They aren't San Marzano which in order to be as such, only come in a can and have to be certified though she's using fresh and more like a cherry or a grape tomato.  She did the same shit with the mussels.

I also wonder why the fuck can't she slurp noodles? She munches on it like a cow grazing hay. Same with the ramen - which is amazing as she can manage a half a slice of pizza in her face, use her tongue like a food hook, but she can't slurp a noodle.

The whole "maybe I'll have a yogurt for dessert" to me indicates that she was not full, not even nearly satisfied that I'm sure she had another serving or more.  And yea, I agree those sausages look more like a summer sausage or a hot dog. A nice Italian sausage would be better, though I don't think she's really that educated in putting together recipes on that level yet.  Fuck her getting more professional mental help; she'll never improve mentally;  just send her to some remedial cooking school so she can at least feed herself as she'll be fucking nuts her entire life.


----------



## A borscht-on (Dec 10, 2019)

A face full of makeup.  A big ol' jar of ice water.  A note and a pronouncement that the beef is "grass-fed" and the pasta is "non-GMO," because Chantal is a sane, stable, health-conscious young woman taking care of herself.  The extremely subtle wondering-aloud if she should have some yogurt for dessert.

"I don't like jarred pasta sauce.  I mean...if you like_ that kind of thing,_" she sniffs.  "But fresh is better, y'know?"  We know, Chantal.  Gosh, I mean, just a few days ago you were dunking Big Macs into ranch and slurping on root beer, but we are 100% confident that the burgers, cheesy tots, fries, onion rings, pulled pork, and hash browns you've been nourishing yourself with have all been fresh...out of the purolator fryer.

This fucking crazy train has to derail at some point.  Or I have finally encountered the greatest living troll in the history of the internet.


----------



## Twinkie (Dec 10, 2019)

So many women in the comments telling Chantal her farts are omg shooo hilarious. I'm not actually seeing any fart fetish pervs (though it's early yet). Just like with her eating, where it's mostly cancerous fat broads enabling her vs just a few feeders.


----------



## Painted Pig (Dec 10, 2019)

CHINARED said:


> Here we goooooo


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Dec 10, 2019)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> She should get her checked out


But then she would have to wait another year or longer to rake in the **FART WARNING** TACO BELL MUKBANG AND HOW MY CAT DIED STORYTIME views and shekels.


----------



## Sham (Dec 10, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> Synopsising this is a-logging me very hard, the second half should come with a warning, it's full of rage-bait with her hypocritical environmentalism/nutrition/animal rights bs as she crams processed meat in her face.
> 
> Edit: done, actually a moderate amount of content, maybe worth a watch if Chantal doesn't make you too angry with her hypocrisy.


Chinny eaiting processed, class 1 carcinogen mystery meat sausage? No, she only eats the highest quality, grass fed lips and assholes. Duh, she shops at Farm Boy, that pretty much makes her an expert on quality food and nutrition.


----------



## Botchy Galoop (Dec 11, 2019)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> Bibi Junes looks like she's on her last legs. Poor thing. She's 17 and looks like she 's stopped cleaning herself. My cat died at 17, and had bald spots and got very thin and dirty just like ol' Bibijunes. She should get her checked out for kidney disease. Some appetite stimulants, and an occasional fluid injection could buy her a year or so.


I have a 20 y/o cat that is basically in Hospice right now. Multiple organ failure. Vet gave me all the meds to keep appetite up, sub q fluid when needed and if Lester cat is in pain, some pain meds. I won't let it get that far.. .  <3


Now, passing thoughts on the latest Mukbang. Corn feeding beef does NOT cause e coli, Chantal. Also, if you want an easier and more sterile sponge bath Chantal, they make a pack of disposable wash cloths that can be heated in your microwave. You get at least 8 cloths, one for each limb, one for face and neck, one for privates, 2 for torso. In Chantals case, she would need 2 packs to cover the square footage.

Also, if your A1C test was not done fasting, it is basically useless. I assume that Chantal was supposed to fast, but wasn't quite able to go 12  hours without food.


----------



## smoohead (Dec 11, 2019)

You don't have to fast for an a1c. It's not the same as a fasting glucose check. 6.1 is prediabetic range.


----------



## KitsuneEyes (Dec 11, 2019)

During the meal cooking footage she misspelled "Buon Apetito", as "enjoy your meal" in Italian. She should had written "Buon Appetito"; I know it's autistic, but if you're gonna do it, at least do it right.


----------



## solidus (Dec 11, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 1045472View attachment 1045473View attachment 1045474



She's completely batcrap crazy.

This bitch doesn't have a job, doesn't travel or do anything other than sit on her ass and watch Netflix. She relishes *finally* having a home cooked meal. When you're a NEET, there's no excuse for not doing any home cooking. 

But she's trying you guise!!!


----------



## Piss Bear (Dec 11, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> Wait. Did she say she hasn't washer har hair since the surgery?   How did she barely think of washing it in the sink? Like that's the most basic simple solution if you can't wash your hair in the shower. Everyday I am even more surprised at how stupid she is.


I doubt she’s flexible enough to do that without Bibi’s help. And even that’s still probably too demanding of her body. Takes a looot of strength to keep those flabby arms over her head.

I guess the next best solution would be to take a hose bath outside or some shit but she’s too lazy.


----------



## Strawberry Pocky (Dec 11, 2019)

lmao.....the saddest part about all of this is Bibi inadvertently demonstrating by watching _fucking Dr. Stone _in the background that he has more taste in his little finger than Cuntal has in her entire greasy, rotting, 400+ lb body.


----------



## navygreen (Dec 11, 2019)

Aaaaaand the community posts start again~


----------



## Aldora (Dec 11, 2019)

LOL. The only way Chantal will lose weight is by removing her organs, and even then it will just give more room for her stomach to expand.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Dec 11, 2019)

navygreen said:


> Aaaaaand the community posts start again~
> View attachment 1045689View attachment 1045690


slyly calling yourself "funny" - I see you Chantal.

Edit: lmao her fans are the smartest


----------



## solidus (Dec 11, 2019)

Sure, Jan. Until you get the munchies at 5am again.


----------



## raritycunt (Dec 11, 2019)

navygreen said:


> Aaaaaand the community posts start again~
> View attachment 1045689View attachment 1045690



“A lot of people seem to think eating a large meal so early in the morning is not normal behaviour”

As if WE’RE the insane ones and we should just accept that you can eat cheesy seafood pasta before the sunrises. Okay chantal.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Dec 11, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> slyly calling yourself "funny" - I see you Chantal.



Yeah, like, lol you ain't that girl. You just gross and fat.


----------



## fatfuck (Dec 11, 2019)

Great, another enlightenment moment. We all know it won't last. Just watch her have even more shit now as last hurrah like she usually does when she thinks this is finally her ticket to summer skinny dress wearing petite girl that she wants to be.

No doubt that in her potato head a referral equals guaranteed surgery and zero effort from her. She never dieted for more than few hours and that's a fact. She is unable to lose weight on her own. She cannot be trusted around food.

The only way she would qualify for it would be if she checked herself in some mental institution and be locked in a padded room with monitored food intake.

With her it's always tomorrow, never today.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 11, 2019)

Would WLS be fully covered under Canada’s public healthcare laws? This seems like an awful waste of public money. The surgery isn’t a necessity to her. Nor does it have any chance of being successful in the long term. Both booger and wings of elderly abuse are gaining. So will she.


----------



## Henessey (Dec 11, 2019)

navygreen said:


> Aaaaaand the community posts start again~
> View attachment 1045689View attachment 1045690


Lmao! The cow is funny too.
Edit the TacoBell video already,Jabba...we are waiting.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Dec 11, 2019)

https://weightlosssurgery.ca/faq/ lol


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Dec 11, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> https://weightlosssurgery.ca/faq/ lol


That's for a private clinic.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 11, 2019)

> *What is the wait time for bariatric surgery under Medicare?*
> Dr. Christou’s study published in the Canadian Journal of Surgery in 2009 found an average wait time of 5.2 years in 2007-2008. This may be somewhat decreased today to perhaps 1-3 years but we do not really know. Check with your Provincial Health Authority



What a convenient excuse to spend the next couple of years binging.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Dec 11, 2019)

navygreen said:


> Aaaaaand the community posts start again~
> View attachment 1045689View attachment 1045690


She wrote that just after eating. Chantal always has these enlightening moments when she just ate a massive amount of food. She'll sleep for 8 hours, consider that 'fasting' & place an order on Grubhub.
How many times was she going for help?
Attending OA meetings?
Going to eat better?
Loads of times & it never lasts. She can't even stick to seeing a therapist long enough to even be diagnosed with anything. She reads stuff on some random website & claims 'yes, this is my problem.'

I like how she thinks some medical team is just standing by to perform WLS. Sure they are. No need to fulfill the requirements. Just forget how long that process will take & of course, keep thinking you are already pre-approved.

These cycles & reinventions of herself are truly amusing, especially since they keep changing every few hours.
She was boring for so long & is making up for it now.
Great way to end the year.


----------



## Strine (Dec 11, 2019)

Chantal is trying to live up to the "foodie" in her name with this exceptional Italian food talk. Actual "foodies" don't eat six servings of Arby's in their car at 4am five times a week, babe, but you're more likely to tick the Foodie box than the Beauty one at least. It's kind of funny and sad how she premises her entire life on eating, but she has the palate (and charisma) of a diabetic dumpster rat.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Dec 11, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> > we do not really know


That website is for a private clinic, they have the most to gain from being vague about public wait times.

But yeah any time spent waiting is obviously time to eat.


----------



## Montage (Dec 11, 2019)

Don’t they have to be a certain weight to get WLS? AKA she can’t go on food binges and needs to try lose some or have a goal weight before they feel it’s safe to operate?


----------



## Baby Peetz (Dec 11, 2019)

If she, hypothetically, gets approved and has surgery and loses weight, she will have a rude awakening with wanting to have excess skin removal on my tax payers dime. I know that it is VERY hard to be approved for it and when it is approved, there is only one surgery they do, which is a tummy tuck. But it's a standard one where they cut on your bikini line. Most formerly morbidly obese ppl need one where they cut you from your breast bone down and pull the skin together and then the bikini cut.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Dec 11, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> That website is for a private clinic, they have the most to gain from being vague about public wait times.
> 
> But yeah any time spent waiting is obviously time to eat.



True. Plus I assume weight times would differ dependent on where you live.

That was a typo, but I'm leaving it.

Chantal mentioned 5 years, but I'm unsure if she meant in general or pre op? I wonder if she was looking here too.

Here's the study


			Bariatric surgery waiting times in Canada
		


I 100% believe she'll die before surgery. And that after her poor after care of whatever this "hysterectomy" was, she doesn't deserve further surgery.









						Canadian Bariatric Surgery Wait Times [Sept 2018]
					

How long is the typical weight times for bariatric surgery in Canada? How long for British Columbia, Alberta, Ontario, and other providences in Canada? Does Canadian healthcare cover Gastric Sleeve Surgery, Gastric Bypass Surgery?




					renewbariatrics.com
				



QC: 3-15 years  



			http://obesitycanada.ca/wp-content/uploads/2019/04/OC-Report-Card-2019-Eng-F-web.pdf
		


this post probably contains more links than chantal herself looked up. ur welcome chinny
you aint gonna get a damn thing.


----------



## Peachtea18 (Dec 11, 2019)

She's such an interesting case study on untreated mental illness and what can happen if you continually choose not to address, and ignore, your emotional demons. It's simply amazing to me how someone can be so lacking in self-awareness, so inconsistent and unstable--so lost--even as they approach 40 years old. Hell, even Amber has actual moments of lucidity sometimes.


----------



## fatfuck (Dec 11, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> How many times was she going for help?



Zero unless I missed some kind of video where there's proof in it of any of those things. Her word doesn't mean shit because she's a pathological liar.

If she can film her screeching at cats every single day, why can't she film other things she claims she's doing? I mean that's the whole point of her shitty channel... to VLOG garbage like that. 

Her OA meeting video was her walking around a parking lot without getting close or inside any building. Her gym video was her in untied shoes and business pants sitting there smiling. I wouldn't put it past her filming it all in one go and then using bits and pieces pretending it's a new day like she did with her Hello fresh package eating.

I don't consider a clip of her sitting in car at a parking lot as proof that she did anything. Remember her hiking with Bibi bullshit that was literally a few feet away from parking space? Or "hill" climbing which was just a tilted photo. She cannot be trusted and for good reason. All she does is lie.

If she put as much effort into actually doing something about her problems as she does in lying and pretending she'd be 120 lbs by now. The most she did was last year with George and even that was like 2 videos and after that the only "proof" was her sitting in car saying she's about to go have a workout.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Dec 11, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> Canadian Bariatric Surgery Wait Times [Sept 2018]
> 
> 
> How long is the typical weight times for bariatric surgery in Canada? How long for British Columbia, Alberta, Ontario, and other providences in Canada? Does Canadian healthcare cover Gastric Sleeve Surgery, Gastric Bypass Surgery?
> ...


That's another private clinic with a vested interest in making wait times sound long and vaguely documented.

On page 29 of the PDF you attached it says


> 2019 Findings: Wait Times for Surgical Care of Obesity
> Typically, wait time between consultation with a specialist and surgery is six to 12 months.



She isn't going to do it any more than she was going to follow through on page 1 of this thread, but we can filter out the less useful stuff in this info.


----------



## Strine (Dec 11, 2019)

The WLS talk is just so she can think she has a trump card to deal with her fatalistic gorging. She is not putting any wheels in motion for it to happen, she does not know anything about it, and she would not lose any weight prior. She would need to fast for two weeks on essentially a liquid diet, which wouldn't happen in ten thousand years (gravy is not a sanctioned liquid). It is not completely impossible for this to happen, but it is so unlikely it can be regarded as such. It's just another facet of her delusions she can hold onto so she doesn't have to confront the fact that she's going to be dead before she's 40, which she is.

What's more, she'll be dead before 40 even WITH surgery. Tinkering with her stomach is not going to somehow alter the fact that she's a psychotic gluttonous freak. Most megafatties who get WLS are simply emotionally dependent on food; they're not clinically insane narc ditchpigs who can't stick to something for HALF A DAY. If Chantal got WLS, she would just eat around it - it can be done, and sometimes is, in cases such as hers. For this reason, and for the negligible likelihood of it even happening, prolonged speculation on WLS is pointless. Chantal thinks talking about things makes them magically happen, but WLS absolutely will not. I think she's legitimately too crazy to make anything like that happen, at this point.

ETA: the OP is going to need more text, because after this surgery, she's really gone absolutely fucking crackers. She was nutty before, we've been saying so for years, but now we see that before, she was just delusional and eccentric. Her health is at crisis point, and when she should be making her greatest efforts at reinvention at weight loss, she's eating 5000 calorie meals at 5 in the morning and sharting on camera. Can we even pity her?


----------



## Painted Pig (Dec 11, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> slyly calling yourself "funny" - I see you Chantal.
> 
> Edit: lmao her fans are the smartest
> View attachment 1045714




I love the hot ones that don't give a fuck.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Dec 11, 2019)

She is having  a moment of regret and self loathing. She just finished binging on Taco Bell, Pasta, and god knows what else. Now she feels like shit. Physically and mentally (so does the toilet). This too shall pass and Chinny will soldier on to the nearest Arby's or Pizza Pizza only to repeat this all over again. Even *IF *she visits the doctor, she will find some bullshit excuse not to follow through with diet advice or therapy. As we have all speculated, personality disorders are difficult to treat. Especially so in 425lbs 35 yr petulant toddlers. She will claim that the therapist is a bitch, or the doctor had the audacity to recommend a turkey pepperette as a snack. It writes itself at this point. She is not an enigma.


----------



## chantalisfat (Dec 11, 2019)

"As I will be referred soon for gastric bypass surgery ..."

So much for pretending to have a lucid moment, Jabba. Same old shit, different day. She lives her life entirely in the made-up world in her head, where she only has to think something and it's true. 

Let's hear some of these sob stories that tied you down and forced you to stuff yourself to 400 pounds, Chantal. Is it another fake rape? Was the horrible abuse you endured of your grandmother denying you a fifth helping of dinner? Did the other kids laugh at you for shitting your pants? I guarantee you whatever the deep, dark secret is that led to her harboring such intense hate for a group of schoolchildren is absolutely trivial. Staring into the camera detailing how you wish you could watch as a group of children burn to death because they laughed at the smelly fat girl is insanity.

No doubt she's indulging in just one last hurrah after today's epiphany.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Dec 11, 2019)

"I've been researching different names for farts."

What the actual fuck??? Just when I think she can't get even more gross and pathetic. This is a 35-year-old woman for Christ's sake.

Why don't you research finding a psychiatrist? Or research finding a real job? (Yes, I know she is basically unemployable at this point, but still...) But I guess you find your time is better spent "researching" farts and shitting your pants. I would be so mortified if I was Bibi. No wonder he never wants to be seen on camera.


----------



## irishAzoth (Dec 11, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 1045871
> I love the hot ones that don't give a fuck.


Love post like these ones, I'm with the naysayers! Chinny: Fuck this weight loss stuff. Order up some Arby's get the tray up and lets continue to ride this train until it crashes into oblivion


----------



## Oh My Gauzepads (Dec 11, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> "I've been researching different names for farts."
> 
> What the actual fuck??? Just when I think she can't get even more gross and pathetic. This is a 35-year-old woman for Christ's sake.
> 
> Why don't you research finding a psychiatrist? Or research finding a real job? (Yes, I know she is basically unemployable at this point, but still...) But I guess you find your time is better spent "researching" farts and shitting your pants. I would be so mortified if I was Bibi. No wonder he never wants to be seen on camera.



He chooses to stay with her... so really, it is his own fault.


----------



## Twinkie (Dec 11, 2019)

lol? her mcdonalds mukbang was like four times bigger than the lobster one. why is she claiming the size of the lobster mukbang has caused her to have an epiphany?


----------



## Situation Type Deal Gorl (Dec 11, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 1045871
> I love the hot ones that don't give a fuck.



Well, dumbass, the "larger breakfast helps you lose weight" thing doesn't really matter if every fucking meal is huge, does it?


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Dec 11, 2019)

Situation Type Deal Gorl said:


> Well, dumbass, the "larger breakfast helps you lose weight" thing doesn't really matter if every fucking meal is huge, does it?



And also, I think the phrase is "breakfast is the most _important_ meal of the day." Correct me if I'm wrong, but I have never heard "breakfast should be the _biggest_ meal of the day." Pretty sure this girl is just dumb....


----------



## Dank Souls (Dec 11, 2019)

LMAO this bitch is spiraling


----------



## fatfuck (Dec 11, 2019)

A Journey From Morbidly Obese to Body Boulder | Foodie Beauty Transformation Story


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Dec 11, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> “A lot of people seem to think eating a large meal so early in the morning is not normal behaviour”
> 
> As if WE’RE the insane ones and we should just accept that you can eat cheesy seafood pasta before the sunrises. Okay chantal.



this current cycle is causing for so many questions - like in the Lobster mac and cheese video she says Bibi is used to waking up and her having early morning meals. We know she does late-night binges too. So at what point and why is it she thinks 'eaiting' during the time of night/morning that most people are sleeping, is okay or normal? How long has it been that eating at 3:00 or 4:00 AM is normal for her?  

She mentions eating fast food three times a day. What honestly is she eating above and beyond what we may see in a mukbang? What does that look like? The McD's plus BK plus Pizza Pizza? Is that a normal and average day of 'eaiting' for her? What's her REAL diet like? And how long has she been 'eaiting' this way for this to be such a routine to break? 

It takes about 30 days to shake a habit. not always easy, granted. But the fact her norm is so far from a normal norm, where fast food may be common or take out common - but so hard for her that the past day was a challenge even after a summer of something closer to a regular norm even if she really has no culinary skills and turned the teaching moment into a keto omad fiasco? And the buying of apples, she seems to always 'crave' apples, buys a bag then winds up mashing them or making them into cider before they go bad as if the intention is there but she can't fucking execute. Chop them up in a salad of arugula, spinach with some raisins, walnuts and a vinaigrette.. it's not that hard to use apples if you don't eat them straight up or with some Peanut Butter as a snack.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Dec 11, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> this current cycle is causing for so many questions - like in the Lobster mac and cheese video she says Bibi is used to waking up and her having early morning meals. We know she does late-night binges too. So at what point and why is it she thinks 'eaiting' during the time of night/morning that most people are sleeping, is okay or normal? How long has it been that eating at 3:00 or 4:00 AM is normal for her?
> 
> She mentions eating fast food three times a day. What honestly is she eating above and beyond what we may see in a mukbang? What does that look like? The McD's plus BK plus Pizza Pizza? Is that a normal and average day of 'eaiting' for her? What's her REAL diet like? And how long has she been 'eaiting' this way for this to be such a routine to break?
> 
> It takes about 30 days to shake a habit. not always easy, granted. But the fact her norm is so far from a normal norm, where fast food may be common or take out common - but so hard for her that the past day was a challenge even after a summer of something closer to a regular norm even if she really has no culinary skills and turned the teaching moment into a keto omad fiasco? And the buying of apples, she seems to always 'crave' apples, buys a bag then winds up mashing them or making them into cider before they go bad as if the intention is there but she can't fucking execute. Chop them up in a salad of arugula, spinach with some raisins, walnuts and a vinaigrette.. it's not that hard to use apples if you don't eat them straight up or with some Peanut Butter as a snack.


And drinking fruit is the worst thing you can do in terms of calories and SUGAR. It's easy to drink 10 apples, but try 'eaiting' 10. She does herself no favors. We all remember the smoothie phase.


----------



## MourningDove (Dec 11, 2019)

This is my new favorite way to watch foodie beauty's videos.


----------



## Mr Foster (Dec 11, 2019)

If Jabba thinks OHIP (Ontatio Health Insurance Plan) will clear her for WLS on their dime, she is in for a very brutal reality smack.

Not a fucking chance lady.


----------



## lottalove (Dec 11, 2019)

Mr Foster said:


> If Jabba thinks OHIP (Ontatio Health Insurance Plan) will clear her for WLS on their dime, she is in for a very brutal reality smack.
> 
> Not a fucking chance lady.



But what if she became the most obese, most addicted, most unhealthy and quickest gaining woman they have ever seen? Maybe she tries to worsen her state to be the most urgent case on the list? Or do they never cover WLS?


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Dec 11, 2019)

Dark Souls is Dank said:


> View attachment 1046006
> 
> LMAO this bitch is spiraling


She seems suddenly taken with bodybuilding.  This is the third time she’s bringing it up.  She has a sister that lifts so it’s not like she’s never heard of the gym. What’s triggering this ? I really wonder.


----------



## Mr Foster (Dec 11, 2019)

lottalove said:


> But what if she became the most obese, most addicted, most unhealthy and quickest gaining woman they have ever seen? Maybe she tries to worsen her state to be the most urgent case on the list? Or do they never cover WLS?



They may cover it in certain circumstances, but the patient needs try (and really try) literally everything else first.

It would be considered a cosmetic procedure, unless proven that it is the only option. As far as I know.

Ontario has excellent mental health resources, but the person needs to want the help, and want to change their life.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Dec 11, 2019)

Mr Foster said:


> They may cover it in certain circumstances, but the patient needs try (and really try) literally everything else first.
> 
> It would be considered a cosmetic procedure, unless proven that it is the only option. As far as I know.
> 
> Ontario has excellent mental health resources, but the person needs to want the help, and want to change their life.



That's what's so confusing to me; she seems to sincerely believe that she will walk in and they will immediately schedule her for WLS.  She's lived in Canada her entire life.  How does she not get how the healthcare system works? Or is it more that she just thinks if she wishes it hard enough, it will actually happen?


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Dec 11, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> She seems suddenly taken with bodybuilding.  This is the third time she’s bringing it up.  She has a sister that lifts so it’s not like she’s never heard of the gym. What’s triggering this ? I really wonder.



Chantal may be complex in how fucked up she is, but she's pretty basic. All her compulsive trends comes from her being inspired by something on YouTube or Netflix. All of her "vegan" spergs have happened after watching a documentary, same with the water fast based on some scammer, same with the Medium diet... and the bodybuilding was inspired by The Hunger Diaries TV where she ate 5 big macs about the same time Chantal had her last McD's mukbang and even talked about her.

Chantal oversimplified "She can eat as much as she wants only because she does a lot of lifting weight.. so if i lift weight, I can also keep mukbanging" as she has no idea how much people like HD watches their macros everyday, lifts for hours, and is on a pretty strict regime in which they do weigh, portion and plan. Just as Chantal overlooks how most vegans slowly transition (she may 'know that' but she doesn't get it) from being vegetarians, just as she thinks processed food is just meat and wheat stuff, and how she thinks keto is just not eating rice, bread and potatoes. Because her thinking is one dimensional as she only sees life outside of herself in 2D in the form of videos.

But good point about her sister - if Chantal really wanted more information, she has someone IRL though I wouldn't blame her sister not wanting to offer.   They barely have a relationship and for what I would consider substantiated reason.  Why go out of your way knowing it won't last more than a few weeks if that.


----------



## PatrickzGoneWild (Dec 11, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> She seems suddenly taken with bodybuilding.  This is the third time she’s bringing it up.  She has a sister that lifts so it’s not like she’s never heard of the gym. What’s triggering this ? I really wonder.



When she was comparing herself to the "ripped" mukbang chick who scoffed like five Big Macs at once, she said that it "excites her" to think she could eat that much and still look like her. I suspect her sudden interest in the idea of body building is fueled by some delusion that lifters get to eat 5000 calories a day as long as they put in some work at the gym.

Anything to tell herself that she doesn't have to eat less.

EDIT - Ninja'd by @Pizza Sloth. Said it better than me, too.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Dec 11, 2019)

Mr Foster said:


> They may cover it in certain circumstances, but the patient needs try (and really try) literally everything else first.
> 
> It would be considered a cosmetic procedure, unless proven that it is the only option. As far as I know.
> 
> Ontario has excellent mental health resources, but the person needs to want the help, and want to change their life.


It is only covered if you have multiple health issues caused by your obesity. A doctor has to make a rather complex referral to the Bariatric Network. This referral must list all of your health issues related to being obese. It also has to indicate all the other methods you have tried first.
Then you go through a lengthy screening process, at which point they can still refuse you, even after you have been attending all the appointments. You also have to lose weight to show that you can maintain a somewhat healthy diet. 
I know of a case where someone did everything they were supposed to and got rejected after a year because they had a history of smoking (even though at the time they had quit). 
Its not a given just because you get a referral. Oh and also if you miss an appointment, you are kicked off the list. They aren't there to play games. Either you want to lose the weight or you don't. No excuses. You also have to go through psychiatric assessments to show you can mentally handle all the changes that come with excessive weightloss. 

On another note; mental health is covered under OHIP, however only psychiatry is covered, not psychotherapy or therapy in general. 
It can take up to a year to see a psychiatrist, unless you go to "psych emerg" and get seen by the crisis team. 
Excessive cheese consumption does not qualify as a crisis and she would be told to get her doctor to make a referral to psychiatry and she would have to wait like everyone else. 

TLDR: Chantal is a psychotic cunt, and the Ontario government will not pay for her WLS.


----------



## lisa_simpson (Dec 11, 2019)

ThisWillBeFun said:


> She wrote that just after eating. Chantal always has these enlightening moments when she just ate a massive amount of food.



They say that addicts almost always finally decide they need to get sober while they're high because when they're not high the craving is too strong and they're focused completely on getting their fix. I think that's what is going on with Chantal, like once she's satisfied the addiction she can finally think clearly.


----------



## Nachtalb (Dec 11, 2019)

Yikes she's more unhinged than ever.Chantal is cycling through her bs quicker than usual.At this rate it won't be long until a sad lil note pops up on KF's main page, stating that Chinnys lifeless blubber body has been discovered with food still stuck in its esophagus.


----------



## Barbarella (Dec 11, 2019)

If you can’t wash hair, there is a product for invalids and hospital patients. You spray it on your hair put a cap on it and rub it around. Take the cap off and I’ll dry on its own.  It’s not going to get you fresh clean hair like shampooing but it’ll keep it from getting fruit flies. There is also the well-known dry shampoo that some use for volume. It doesn’t clean but will soak up grease.

She decides to do nothing. She says she doesn’t stink-well, so does every smoker. Yet every non-smoker can smell what they can’t.


----------



## Aldora (Dec 11, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> She seems suddenly taken with bodybuilding.  This is the third time she’s bringing it up.  She has a sister that lifts so it’s not like she’s never heard of the gym. What’s triggering this ? I really wonder.


Probably because she knows that body builder have a high calorie diet.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Dec 11, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> If you can’t wash hair, there is a product for invalids and hospital patients. You spray it on your hair put a cap on it and rub it around. Take the cap off and I’ll dry on its own.  It’s not going to get you fresh clean hair like shampooing but it’ll keep it from getting fruit flies. There is also the well-known dry shampoo that some use for volume. It doesn’t clean but will soak up grease.
> 
> She decides to do nothing. She says she doesn’t stink-well, so does every smoker. Yet every non-smoker can smell what they can’t.



She had her surgery on Nov. 20. That means she hasn't washed her hair AT ALL in almost a month. I about threw up when I heard that. 

I feel absolutely disgusting if I even have to go a day without washing my hair. But this is Chantal. She is just a ball of disgusting grossness from head to toe on a daily basis, so I guess she's used to it. That's why it never dawned on her there are other ways to clean yourself. 

If nothing else, Bibi could wash her hair for her in the sink, right? That never occurred to her? I thought he was being very overprotective of her through her recovery? So of course he would be willing to do this....


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Dec 11, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> She had her surgery on Nov. 20. That means she hasn't washed her hair AT ALL in almost a month. I about threw up when I heard that.
> 
> I feel absolutely disgusting if I even have to go a day without washing my hair. But this is Chantal. She is just a ball of disgusting grossness from head to toe on a daily basis, so I guess she's used to it. That's why it never dawned on her there are other ways to clean yourself.
> 
> If nothing else, Bibi could wash her hair for her in the sink, right? That never occurred to her? I thought he was being very overprotective of her through her recovery? So of course he would be willing to do this....


Also they have dry shampoos for that. Maybe she can’t lean over the sink that long ? Fat monster she is. She’s just dirty period.


----------



## THOTto (Dec 11, 2019)

KrissyBean said:


> If nothing else, Bibi could wash her hair for her in the sink, right? That never occurred to her? I thought he was being very overprotective of her through her recovery? So of course he would be willing to do this....


Maybe he likes her this way, to paraphrase the man himself, “he is used to it”.


----------



## Botchy Galoop (Dec 11, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> Maybe she can’t lean over the sink that long ?


Considering the size of her tummy and abdomen, I honestly don't think she can get close enough to the sink so that when bent forward, her head would be over the sink. Now if she has a shower wand in her shower, that should do the trick. It is not that hard to cover the wound so it is waterproof.  She could probably also get a bath aid to come to the house to assist her bathing and washing her hair on the taxpayers dime. She has no excuse.


----------



## Nicotine Fetish (Dec 11, 2019)

She still doesn’t get it. She’s speaking in this weird way where she’s still fucking role playing. Writing monologues for her weight loss story that has yet to happen - because she watched a YouTube video of somebody else changing their life. She wants that narrative so bad. She so Desperately wants a coming-of-age story of trial and tribulation. She speaks as if - it’s hard to put it into words. Like: oh, I came to the understanding I had an eating disorder and knew I had to make a change and that I would have to fight this addiction..... as if she hadn’t had this “awakening” 10 times already. She has likely known she had fucked up issues with food before youtube and likes to pretend she came to this awakening as a YouTube mukbanger struggling with food addiction who took back control of her life. But she has ran this same plot and story line like 20 times now. Stop role playing and writing fan fiction about yourself and actually..... do it, lmao. Every time she watches an inspirational story video on YouTube her eyes dilate and she starts day dreaming about her own story. And thus we get this. If she actually wanted to change, and not just lusted for the attention and tragic backstory and the following triumph and glory she feels like she would get afterwards - maybe she could make some leeway. All that post screamed to me was identity seeking, role playing, garbage. She’ll be back on her bullshit next week. And I can’t wait to tune in!


----------



## dismissfrogs (Dec 11, 2019)

DelicateMageflower said:


> That's what's so confusing to me; she seems to sincerely believe that she will walk in and they will immediately schedule her for WLS.  She's lived in Canada her entire life.  How does she not get how the healthcare system works? Or is it more that she just thinks if she wishes it hard enough, it will actually happen?



Every one she is referencing who got surgery is American. She's a moron who thinks they'll just hand it to her. Though the last bit may reflect her entire life experience of being a brat.


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Dec 11, 2019)

Even if by some miracle Chantal got WLS, she'd instantly return to her old habits, stretch her stomach out through non-compliance with post-WLS eating protocols and either regain what little she managed to lose or stall at a lower level of obesity after a small weight loss ala boogie. It's not a silver bullet, post-WLS requires a massive commitment to eating only tiny amounts of food, cutting out a lot of types of food and drink for the rest of your life, and having the disclipline to stick to it and not go off the deep end and stuff their face every time something triggers them, which is what got them fat in the first place.

The NHS in Britain has a huge problem with this. WLS advocates sell it as  silver bullet for the obsity epidemic when it is nothing of the kind for people whose issue both before and after surgery is not having any other self-soothing strategy or coping tool in life apart inhaling massive amounts of food. You can't teach an old dog new tricks. So they lose a bit then stretch out their stomachs and stay as fat as they were because cutting out bits of your stomach doesn't rewire your brain or remove the urge to eat to feel good. Waste of time and money all round.

Giving someone like Chantal WLS on the country's dime would be a huge waste of resources, because there's no way she has the cognitive ability or emotional balance tobe able to stick to the required diet. The woman's sole interest in life is getting high via gorging herself. She probably imagines WLS as something that will allow her to get thin without effort, then gorge and remain thin. She's that stupid.


----------



## Situation Type Deal Gorl (Dec 11, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> It takes about 30 days to shake a habit. not always easy, granted.



It'd take her a lot longer, I think.



Mr Foster said:


> If Jabba thinks OHIP (Ontatio Health Insurance Plan) will clear her for WLS on their dime, she is in for a very brutal reality smack.
> 
> Not a fucking chance lady.



I read that as "reality snack" and immediately thought that may be the one and only snack she would refuse to eat.



Nicotine Fetish said:


> She still doesn’t get it. She’s speaking in this weird way where she’s still fucking role playing.



Fatbody WLS cosplay.


----------



## DaintyChokerGorl (Dec 11, 2019)

Certainly didn’t take you long to smugly post about this now did it Chinny?


----------



## solidus (Dec 11, 2019)

Criticism doesn’t equal harassment Chantal.


----------



## Situation Type Deal Gorl (Dec 11, 2019)

DaintyChokerGorl said:


> View attachment 1046855
> Certainly didn’t take you long to smugly post about this now did it Chinny?



I can't wait until YT yanks a bunch of her videos because people complain about the destructive behavior of her mukbangs.. That'll be interesting.


----------



## PatTraverse (Dec 11, 2019)

Not washing her hair combined with clogging the scalp with soot will do wonder for her balding problem.


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Dec 11, 2019)

DaintyChokerGorl said:


> View attachment 1046855
> Certainly didn’t take you long to smugly post about this now did it Chinny?


I like how she has no idea what harassment is & somehow thinks if reaction channels go away, she'll suddenly be 120 pounds. Yea, it's their fault she's a disgusting land whale.
Instead she should worry about her channel being reported. Since eating is all she can do, she might be gone before any reaction channel is.


----------



## Barbarella (Dec 11, 2019)

I think it’d be amusing in 2020 for somebody (me?) to keep track of her cycles. Write down how often she decides to diet/decides to eat without care. How often she changes her Youtube name/changes it back. How often she lets people alone/announces she’s going after them.

What else does she do 180s on? Maybe I’ll keep track, but I don’t mean stuff like how often she farts, but how often she changes direction on something, like now she’s a mukbanger then she’s going to Everest...I mean having surgery.

Put a video up then delete, get in a fight then make friends. She’ll be a mukbanger again soon enough. It’d be interesting at the end of the year to see how often it happens. And when.(Seems like every December she comes up with a grand plan but gives it up by Spring)

anyway, might be interesting.

I hadn’t realized it’d been that long since she washed her hair. That is truly gross, even Amber manages every couple weeks and Becky is no more interested than Bibi.  Now I‘m positive she got an infection in her wound (even if she lies and calls it a seroma-it’s not, its an infection from lack of wound care. ) The care team probably gave her those wipes and told her to use them. They probably gave her something for her hair too, but she didn’t bother. it’s disgusting vmost people manage to clean themselves around surgical wounds.


----------



## Painted Pig (Dec 11, 2019)

DaintyChokerGorl said:


> View attachment 1046855
> Certainly didn’t take you long to smugly post about this now did it Chinny?



say "over" again you fat idiot. if all the reaction channels disappeared she'd die from lack of attention.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Dec 11, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 1047004
> say "over" again you fat idiot. if all the reaction channels disappeared she'd die from lack of attention.


What’s fatty going to do when the reaction channels use a different platform to talk about her?


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Dec 11, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> She seems suddenly taken with bodybuilding.  This is the third time she’s bringing it up.  She has a sister that lifts so it’s not like she’s never heard of the gym. What’s triggering this ? I really wonder.


Remember the bodybuilding mukbanger from a few days ago? Chantal is figuring out how to go from A to B while still eating six burgers (taps forehead).


----------



## AngelBitch (Dec 11, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 1047004
> say "over" again you fat idiot. if all the reaction channels disappeared she'd die from lack of attention.


she'd also seriously stagnate follower wise. the vast majority of her viewers are hatewatchers, many of which come from reaction channels.


----------



## Mr Foster (Dec 11, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 1047004
> say "over" again you fat idiot. if all the reaction channels disappeared she'd die from lack of attention.



What a massive victory Jabba!

 I'm sure that barrel of fat protruding from you torso is all worth it now that a few hayder channels bit the dust!

You should put some socks on, tie your shoe laces and take a victory walk!


----------



## Situation Type Deal Gorl (Dec 11, 2019)

clusterfuckk said:


> What’s fatty going to do when the reaction channels use a different platform to talk about her?



This occurred to me, too. So he reactors just download the video, jump up somewhere else to talk about her - twitch, a forum, hell, even a blog. And if they do, no dinero for the fatties, and no comments either, which I think counts as engagement. They just don't get that without haydur nation, they have no audience except the feeders.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Dec 11, 2019)

...and she scrubbed her community tab. Again.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Dec 11, 2019)

Situation Type Deal Gorl said:


> This occurred to me, too. So he reactors just download the video, jump up somewhere else to talk about her - twitch, a forum, hell, even a blog. And if they do, no dinero for the fatties, and no comments either, which I think counts as engagement. They just don't get that without haydur nation, they have no audience except the feeders.


And there's no way for her to quickly and easily try to intimidate people into silence with a DMCA or community guidelines flag. Meanwhile, no one has to worry about YouTube's TOS if they're not on YouTube (though I grant the TOS on other sites can be just as restrictive in some cases) so who knows what people will say when they don't have to worry about their channel being taken down?

If you think "settle down and have a gravy" was over the line, you're in for a shock, butterball.


----------



## Situation Type Deal Gorl (Dec 11, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> ...and she scrubbed her community tab. Again.



Coward.


----------



## Refrigerator Poet (Dec 11, 2019)

In the past, we’ve had the Crying Videos of Enlightenment.  This time around, though, we’re getting  written community posts.

I don’t have a theory about what that means, necessarily.  I just thought it was interesting.  Maybe not even she is buying what she’s selling.


----------



## tiggles (Dec 12, 2019)

Botchy Galoop said:


> It is not that hard to cover the wound so it is waterproof.



her fupa is a built-in umbrella.

@Barbarella you have my vote - please track the cycles!


----------



## fatfuck (Dec 12, 2019)

Community section deleted once again. And just like that bodybuilding and health phase were a distant memory and just another note in her what if book.


----------



## lisa_simpson (Dec 12, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> ...and she scrubbed her community tab. Again.



I'm just waiting for the fast food mukbang to be posted...


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Dec 12, 2019)

Chantal's recent videos are starting to spawn reaction and clip videos.  This one I think is pretty good


----------



## WizardOfErrz (Dec 12, 2019)

What a surprise; she wiped her community tab again. Thankfully, I caught this before she wiped it. I watched that part of the video and this is what is said: 

“Creators who create content that harms the YouTube ecosystem by persistently inciting hostility between creators for personal financial gain.” 

The men in the video were making fun of how people are going to be butthurt and take videos down purely because they don’t like criticism, so what Chantal took away from that is what ever she wanted to hear and what she wanted to hear was YouTube creating a miracle for her where she won’t be criticized. Someone had left one comment saying that her interpretation of “harassment” may not necessarily fit into what YouTube sees as harassment/bullying, so that doesn’t mean all the videos involving her are going to magically disappear. Also, she’s a full grown 35-36 year-old unironically saying she gets bullied. Jesus Christ, grow up.


----------



## SodaLove (Dec 12, 2019)

Anyone know what triggered this community section purge?


----------



## THOTto (Dec 12, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> View attachment 1047004
> say "over" again you fat idiot. if all the reaction channels disappeared she'd die from lack of attention.


Still can’t do anything about us, every single time she’s tried it’s backfired. Now we’ll be flooded with the curious onlookers who don’t have to worry about getting shit from YouTube for saying every single thing they want uncensored. So, she’s right to celebrate, mostly because she keeps forgetting there’s a lot out there aside from youtube. For instance real life, where people will still stare slackjawed at what they’re sure is a very ugly, fat, smelly man in drag doing a bit anytime she attempts to go out. While her body is rotting away from the inside out and she becomes more visibly unhinged. Really stuck it to her haters on that one. 

Plus the bonus gift of new meat.


----------



## solidus (Dec 12, 2019)

It’s a day ending with “Y”. She probably wasn’t getting the asspats she wanted and as she likes to have only positivity she probably decided it was easier to DFE.


----------



## Piss Bear (Dec 12, 2019)

WizardOfErrz said:


> View attachment 1047156
> 
> What a surprise; she wiped her community tab again. Thankfully, I caught this before she wiped it. I watched that part of the video and this is what is said:
> 
> ...


Aba and Preach are a super underrated channel, two funny intelligent dudes making social commentary videos, it’s not really flattering that Chantel is the first person I see referencing them, but alas...

She sees the would through oppression-tinted glasses, she has the thinnest skin and can’t see the world for what it really is. No, they weren’t talking about you, or people like you, you dumb sow. Not even close.

Honestly I haven’t been following this thread for long, just about a week and it’s honestly starting to depress me. I dunno how you guys do it. Must drive you guys slightly mad to see the same fat land manatee repeat the same cycle over, and over...


----------



## Twinkie (Dec 12, 2019)

brutal poodle said:


> Honestly I haven’t been following this thread for long, just about a week and it’s honestly starting to depress me. I dunno how you guys do it. Must drive you guys slightly mad to see the same fat land manatee repeat the same cycle over, and over...



 I felt the exact same way when I first started following chantal. That icky feeling, it just passes somehow and you begin to enjoy the ride.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Dec 12, 2019)

brutal poodle said:


> Must drive you guys slightly mad to see the same fat land manatee repeat the same cycle over, and over...


It creates its own phases depending on the individual's temperament, whiplash responses of alogging, mirth, shock, despair, etc. I think everybody needs a long break from her at some point.

The least fun thing is making an effort to theorycraft her, and continually running into the wall that she is basically incapable of sentient thought. She is a human worker ant, driven only by hardwired neurological responses, incapable of questioning or adapting her behaviour. She can be mistaken for learning things when she branches into a new interest, but in reality she is just repeating an opinion she read online or saw on TV, with almost no research, like a trained parrot.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Dec 12, 2019)

WizardOfErrz said:


> Someone had left one comment saying that her interpretation of “harassment” may not necessarily fit into what YouTube sees as harassment/bullying, so that doesn’t mean all the videos involving her are going to magically disappear. Also, she’s a full grown 35-36 year-old unironically saying she gets bullied. Jesus Christ, grow up.


Consider Chantal's deep understanding of Fair Use... she's going to be greatly disappointed, methinks.



brutal poodle said:


> Honestly I haven’t been following this thread for long, just about a week and it’s honestly starting to depress me. I dunno how you guys do it. Must drive you guys slightly mad to see the same fat land manatee repeat the same cycle over, and over...


It's like riding a carousel after a while, it's fun.


----------



## Barbarella (Dec 12, 2019)

tiggles said:


> her fupa is a built-in umbrella.
> 
> @Barbarella you have my vote - please track the cycles!


I’ll start Jan 1. Will post end of Dec. should be interesting!


----------



## fatfuck (Dec 12, 2019)

I doubt many here watch her videos fully. Most just put it on 2x+ speed and skip around or fully skip her videos and just read recaps here. She's boring as one can get and as predictable as a rock. She follows a few simple instructions on repeat. 

What makes it fun to watch are her responses and behavior which is unpredictable. She swings wildly from one extreme to the next and you never know what she'll do. Her bodybuilding dream which came suddenly after a week of fast food meals for a family of 3 is just one example of this. Not to mention her Chantalsplaning about things she just read title of off some shitty tabloid site and constant need to justify and seek validation for her behavior.

In short it's like watching one of those videos where they put mirror in middle of jungle and film responses of animals. The difference is that the monkeys eventually realize it's their own reflection. Chantal on the other hand is unable to make that connection because it's beyond her mental capacity and every single time she sees her own reflection you don't know what she'll do. And that's why she's entertaining to watch.


----------



## Henessey (Dec 12, 2019)

Chantal smugness over reaction channels going away tickles me. They are her Arby’s shekels. Who is going to care about her now?

Personally I don’t care for reaction channels (asides Yaba and Orko Tv) because most are boring, not comical enough and most react channels get their materials from this forum but they do bring curious viewers to her channel and some stay. I remember one fat ass Kandy Fox who was featured in a react channel and afterwards got more views and subscribers. Haydurs could not hang around because they found out she was a pretty decent massive fat ass even fatter than Chantal but has a life, a job, friends, does hauls, vlogs and cooking videos.

Our bottomless hole drag queen, on the other hand is a very lazy boring slob who does nothing except eat junk food on camera. No hobbies, no life skills. So lazy that she cannot stand for 20 minutes to cook and she thinks people don’t like her because she is fat. Lazy Lazy Lazy.

Chintal darlin’, enjoy your victory munchies while you can, we will still be here.


----------



## Viridian (Dec 12, 2019)

Toad McKinley made an alternate channel for shitpost-style videos a few weeks ago.






Yaba put out another reaction video in response to Cuntal's high speed flipflops, which I'm sure Cuntal has already reported under her various socks to try to get removed under the new guidelines.






Also found some more examples of small potato haydurs covering the Gravy Guzzler recently:



Spoiler: Haydur Holiday Sampler Platter 2: Electric Boogaloo


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Dec 12, 2019)

“Creators who create content that harms the YouTube ecosystem by persistently inciting hostility between creators for personal financial gain.” 

The way I'm reading this is, reaction channels just have to choose not monetize their videos - they'd get demonitized under the old system anyways. Youtube talks about caring about safety but really they just care about ad money.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Dec 12, 2019)

i want to like yabba but her HURDUR IM CARTMAN U GUYZ shit is too annoying. maybe im just too old.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Dec 12, 2019)

I'll occasionally watch a ZM video, but I find the reaction channels even more insipid than the cows themselves. At least the cows provide original content. It's _bad_ content, but at least it isn't some fat fuck sitting around being smugly critical of a slightly more fat fuck, and rewording shit they found here or on Reddit to try and make themselves look thoughtful. The only reason I really like that that reaction channels exist is because they piss Chinny off _so fucking badly._  It's amazing to me, that she honestly can't take a clue from Big Al and realize this could be something she benefits from. But her ego is probably the only thing bigger than her gut, and it's hilarious.


----------



## Twinkie (Dec 12, 2019)

chantal wouldnt chimp as much if not for reaction channels though


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Mr Foster (Dec 12, 2019)

brutal poodle said:


> Aba and Preach are a super underrated channel, two funny intelligent dudes making social commentary videos, it’s not really flattering that Chantel is the first person I see referencing them, but alas...
> 
> She sees the would through oppression-tinted glasses, she has the thinnest skin and can’t see the world for what it really is. No, they weren’t talking about you, or people like you, you dumb sow. Not even close.
> 
> Honestly I haven’t been following this thread for long, just about a week and it’s honestly starting to depress me. I dunno how you guys do it. Must drive you guys slightly mad to see the same fat land manatee repeat the same cycle over, and over...



All jokes aside:

Honestly, the biggest (lul) thing to remember, or remind yourself of, is all the awful things she has done. Which are all well documented here and on various YT channels. If you take 20 mins and watch her old chimp out videos, you will be reminded of what a vile, vindictive, nasty woman she is. 

She may be the victim of her own mental health issues, but SHE chooses how she treats and talks about other people.

Her disdain and negative rhetoric toward mothers is a good example of her vitriol to a group of people based on her own festering insecurities. That is just one example.

Don't feel bad about laughing at Jabba, because she would laugh at someone like her too if she thought she could get away with it socially.

Also, she looks like a beach ball balancing an eggplant, which is hilarious.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Dec 12, 2019)

Viridian said:


> Toad McKinley made an alternate channel for shitpost-style videos a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now, I just personally like SmokeySteveandMarc. They seem like nice guys and their channel is mostly lifestyle kinds of things. Steve is the one with the interest in Chantal and he's very measured in how he covers her. He rarely gets overly annoyed and seems more bewildered and amused by her more than anything. I doubt their channel would be flagged or hurt because it's not ever overtly mean and they do several other things noncow related. I don't know these others except for horseface Dani because she does ALR vids as well. Not a fan. We all know Callie and that odd couple because I think they do ALR, too. I don't know these others, though. They best get it out of their systems now.


----------



## January Cyst (Dec 12, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


>



This is even more low effort than usual, it's literally just Flobby Bobby and Peetz sitting in her car driving through some sort of light installation.
No wonder obesity rates at an all-time high when people don't even have to get out of their car to look at Christmas stuff.

Archive  THOUSANDS OF CHRISTMAS LIGHTS 2019 WITH PEETZ! COME WITH US!





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Dec 12, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> I doubt many here watch her videos fully. Most just put it on 2x+ speed and skip around or fully skip her videos and just read recaps here. She's boring as one can get and as predictable as a rock. She follows a few simple instructions on repeat.
> 
> What makes it fun to watch are her responses and behavior which is unpredictable. She swings wildly from one extreme to the next and you never know what she'll do. Her bodybuilding dream which came suddenly after a week of fast food meals for a family of 3 is just one example of this. Not to mention her Chantalsplaning about things she just read title of off some shitty tabloid site and constant need to justify and seek validation for her behavior.
> 
> In short it's like watching one of those videos where they put mirror in middle of jungle and film responses of animals. The difference is that the monkeys eventually realize it's their own reflection. Chantal on the other hand is unable to make that connection because it's beyond her mental capacity and every single time she sees her own reflection you don't know what she'll do. And that's why she's entertaining to watch.


I recap them so you guys don't have to watch them 
THOUSAND OF CHRISTMAS LIGHTS 2019 -- RECAP
Nothing of interest really happens in this video. In the middle of a silent moment, Chinny decides to let out a massive burp into the camera's mic. "I am already being fart shamed, why not be burp shamed". Peetz just acts like an exceptional edgetard and spouts off cringey atheist talking points for 12 year olds, "but jeeeeesus was born on the floor of de mangerr". This video is a big fat skip.

Here is the burp in question lmao







Your browser is not able to display this video.




Some lovely harmonizing






Your browser is not able to display this video.




Some beautiful excerpts from the comments that passed La Creatura


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Dec 12, 2019)

The reaction channels will endure. They will find loopholes, add in some low effort non reaction content, and find new ways to edit their videos. Every time Jewtube updates their TOS, everyone gets their knickers in a twist, yet nothing really changes in terms of general content. The reaction channels that do Chintal, Big AL, and other fatties aren't even close to the worst of the worst. Plus, Chinny is an adult, not a child . It's kinda hard to "bully" (ugh) an adult using their own words and actions.It's not gossip or rumor. We all heard the fart, the dingleberry and 3 way shit fest storytimes etc... straight from the hog's mouth. I think she is going to be very disappointed.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Dec 12, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> We all know Callie and that odd couple because I think they do ALR, too.



That odd couple = one vlog away?

I don't know what it is, but I really can't stand to watch that girl. Her husband doesn't bother me, but something about her really rubs me the wrong way.

Whenever Chantal says or does something stupid/gross, she immediately looks over to her husband to get a reaction from him before she says anything. I don't know why, but I find it weird and kind of annoying. And the way they are always cuddling and kissing during the reaction videos is, I don't know, _uncomfortable _to watch, to say the least.


----------



## Beluga (Dec 12, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


>


Genuinely the most boring video I've ever seen, good god. There's absolutely nothing to recap here, just 15 minutes of rètards talking about nothing.


----------



## Lilac_loud (Dec 12, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> I’ll start Jan 1. Will post end of Dec. should be interesting!


I thought of another add list when she cries in vids.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Dec 12, 2019)

Beluga said:


> Genuinely the most boring video I've ever seen, good god. There's absolutely nothing to recap here, just 15 minutes of rètards talking about nothing.


Imagine trying to recap it


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Dec 12, 2019)

Sure Jan.


----------



## SodaLove (Dec 12, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Sure Jan.
> View attachment 1047757


That’s still fast food, Chantal. So your whole “no fast food for a month” thing (that no one believed) already failed.


----------



## Beluga (Dec 12, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> That’s still fast food, Chantal. So your whole “no fast food for a month” thing (that no one believed) already failed.


Nah mate, you see? There's no bread and it probably took Five Guys more than 2 minutes to get her food ready. Therefore, it's basically homemade and not fast food. Checkmate.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Dec 12, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> That’s still fast food, Chantal. So your whole “no fast food for a month” thing (that no one believed) already failed.


As far as calories go, that isn't an awful meal option if she literally can't keep her piggy ass out of a restaurant. But it's a stupid meal choice for her. There's no way this sated her. We've seen her 5 Guys orders before... she gets two cheeseburgers and a huge thing of fries. She's going to be hungry again in an hour, and she's probably going to go hit a drive thu again... and than again in an hour... until she caves in and orders up a massive meal and eats herself sick. She would have been better off getting a larger, maybe slightly more caloric meal that would have maybe tided her over for several hours 

(I feel stupid typing this, though. Chinny doesn't care if she's hungry or not like a normal person. She just wants to eat for the sake of eating)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 12, 2019)

Of course she chose a Christmas activity that requires no walking. God forbid you get a bit tired. Jfc.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Dec 12, 2019)

A few things:  Chantal's incision must be healing if she's driving and letting the steering wheel run


Rabbit Bones said:


> Sure Jan.
> View attachment 1047757



So I'm willing to bet this is her Peetz cheat meal, and it's okay because 'keto-friendly.'.


----------



## Beluga (Dec 12, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> A few things:  Chantal's incision must be healing if she's driving and letting the steering wheel run


You're giving her so much credit


----------



## thejackal (Dec 12, 2019)

The 10 seconds of wheezing at 5:40 tho.  Made me think of cinderblock.

anybody that managed to make it through these two absolute dolts trying to describe the light scenes god bless.  Peetz trying to dunk on religion with his "I'm 12 and this is deep" comments in between chantal's wheezing laugh was too much for me.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Dec 12, 2019)

thejackal said:


> The 10 seconds of wheezing at 5:40 tho.  Made me think of cinderblock.
> 
> anybody that managed to make it through these two absolute dolts trying to describe the light scenes god bless.  Peetz trying to dunk on religion with his "I'm 12 and this is deep" comments in between chantal's wheezing laugh was too much for me.


I know right? She sounds like a 3 pack a day smoker. The worse part was, she wasn't even engaged in physical activity.


----------



## SodaLove (Dec 12, 2019)

These are some terrible selfies


----------



## ThisWillBeFun (Dec 12, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Sure Jan.
> View attachment 1047757



No longer sure why she bothers posting her food.
If she's changed her eating habits we'll see it for ourselves, as she'll be dropping pounds.
If she ate this, dropped Peetz off & hit a drive thru, we'll see that too.
Chantal lies.
She especially lies about food.
We all know her norm. With family or others she eats a somewhat normal portion of food, then gorges on fast food on the way home.
Ordering a Keto type burger is not a surprise, she was due for a new scheme to lose weight & loved how much she could eat when she tried it before. At some point she may circle back to that grape fast or her juicing diet -those were fun.
No matter what, we've seen it all before. In the end she'll give up, embrace #FatAcceptance once again & the merry-go -round continues. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Oh My Gauzepads (Dec 12, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> These are some terrible selfies
> 
> View attachment 1047901
> View attachment 1047902



When the deathfat angles don't do you any favors...


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Dec 12, 2019)

She's reached the point where her stumpy ham hock arms literally can't reach high enough to make all of her chins vanish. It's beautiful.


----------



## marjoram (Dec 12, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


>



God DAMN that was boring.  I mean, Chinny is always boring, but this is next level some kinda anti-matter boring.
For somebody who says she "loves" herself, I can't get passed the complete lack of dignity or self-respect. Nothing new about this observation, but it just whacks me over the head every fuckin' time.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Dec 12, 2019)

Potential sock account? Either Chintal forgot what account she was typing from, or a fan of hers has similar lack of hygeine.


----------



## Strawberry Pocky (Dec 12, 2019)

Brain circuit linked to impulsive overeating discovered
					

A new study is suggesting a neural circuit previously implicated in overeating may be more broadly linked to impulse control. The research hypothesizes behavioral disorders, from drug addiction to excessive gambling, could be treated by regulating this neural pathway.




					newatlas.com
				




> tfw even rats with overeating hormones pumped directly into their brains could still have better impulse control than Chantal

lmao


----------



## Viridian (Dec 12, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> Now, I just personally like SmokeySteveandMarc. They seem like nice guys and their channel is mostly lifestyle kinds of things. Steve is the one with the interest in Chantal and he's very measured in how he covers her. He rarely gets overly annoyed and seems more bewildered and amused by her more than anything. I doubt their channel would be flagged or hurt because it's not ever overtly mean and they do several other things noncow related. I don't know these others except for horseface Dani because she does ALR vids as well. Not a fan. We all know Callie and that odd couple because I think they do ALR, too. I don't know these others, though. They best get it out of their systems now.




That was the first video I'd ever watched from SmokeySteveandMarc, and I agree, they seem pretty chill. A lot of the unscripted reactor rants tend to get on my nerves for various reasons, but I was good listening to Steve's as he has a decent voice and expresses himself well. The other video in my second sampler pack I enjoyed was the "critique check" one by Haydur Nation newcomer Tragedy in Motion, because it had decent editing and a script with some dry humor to it. Haydurs who are creative and put in actual effort in like that (rather than just rambling and screeching over one of Cuntal or Big Al's videos) will always get a gold star from me. It's why I like StaySi so much; she's the one reaction channel I regularly view these days. I'm going to keep an eye on Tragedy in Motion to see if they produce more quality content in the future.



JadeyL said:


> These are some terrible selfies
> 
> View attachment 1047901
> View attachment 1047902




Imagine how awful they must have looked _before _she slapped multiple beauty filters on them. She's been trying to be more "subtle" with editing her selfies lately but she still can't resist using them.


----------



## Lana (Dec 12, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> i want to like yabba but her HURDUR IM CARTMAN U GUYZ shit is too annoying. maybe im just too old.


Also, she desperately needs to go on a diet herself. The hypocrisy is cringe.


hambeerlyingnreed said:


> Potential sock account? Either Chintal forgot what account she was typing from, or a fan of hers has similar lack of hygeine.
> 
> View attachment 1048050


WHAT!? Thats her. If she deletes it then its her for sure. Or if she shuts down the comments completely.


----------



## Gorl Talk (Dec 12, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> Potential sock account? Either Chintal forgot what account she was typing from, or a fan of hers has similar lack of hygeine.
> 
> View attachment 1048050


That account has made several playlists, one titled "The Answers," which contains videos with titles including:


- how to set goals for the new year (and actually achieve them)

- a journey from bariatric surgery to bodybuilding

- condensed m.ilk brownie loaf, super moist and decadent

- dr phil explains the psychology of anger

- 3 work-from-home jobs for introverts

- bring back your mouth area (rebuild the bottom third of your face) [EW]

- a fatbomb shake to keep you full all day

- one powerful solution to stop all your addictions


It goes on.

edit: forgot about word filter.

Also worth mentioning, lots of videos about money problems and various health issues (plantar fasciitis, fatty liver, depression).


----------



## raritycunt (Dec 12, 2019)

MichaelBePetty has some words for our gorl regarding the channel policies and YouTube regulations.


----------



## thejackal (Dec 12, 2019)

Gorl Talk said:


> That account has made several playlists, one titled "The Answers," which contains videos with titles including:
> 
> 
> - how to set goals for the new year (and actually achieve them)
> ...



It's 100% Chantal.  Here she is acting like a total cunt on some self help page in 2017 and getting ass blasted in the comments.  I archived it.

Here she is commenting on a Milo article from 2016.



Here she is commenting on some self help book:



And I'm getting bored but here she is on some "law of attraction" website talking about what she brings to men.  There's a view more results for her with that stupid ass unique user name if you care to look.



Some other random shit she commented on: "_how to date a short man_", "_how to get into college without trying_", "_a fatbomb shake to keep you full all day_", "_how influencers manipulate their fans_",  and finally "_quick and easy laundry diy hacks_".


----------



## Gorl Talk (Dec 12, 2019)

thejackal said:


> It's 100% Chantal.  Here she is acting like a total cunt on some self help page in 2017 and getting ass blasted in the comments.  I archived it.


100%. There's videos about numerology and "naturally reversing tooth decay" in there too lol


----------



## Lana (Dec 12, 2019)

Gorl Talk said:


> That account has made several playlists, one titled "The Answers," which contains videos with titles including:
> 
> 
> - how to set goals for the new year (and actually achieve them)
> ...


I just found the playlists. This is definitely her.









						The Answers
					

Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




					www.youtube.com
				








Gorl Talk said:


> 100%. There's videos about numerology and "naturally reversing tooth decay" in there too lol


 This just got waaaay more interesting. This is GOLD! This must be saved before she deletes all of her comments and playlists!


----------



## Pout*s*ine (Dec 12, 2019)

Gorl Talk said:


> That account has made several playlists, one titled "The Answers," which contains videos with titles including:
> 
> 
> - how to set goals for the new year (and actually achieve them)
> ...


It's like a playlist of all her insecurities. Cuntal has been doing the research to better herself, goize, she's making 2020 her bitch.
She should have added "how to make flatulence sexy again".


----------



## thejackal (Dec 12, 2019)

Also here's one more from her sock, watching poop vids, of course.


----------



## Twinkie (Dec 12, 2019)

Lana said:


> This just got waaaay more interesting. This is GOLD! This must be saved before she deletes all of her comments and playlists!



Deleting it would basically be confirmation that it was her.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Nachtalb (Dec 12, 2019)

The *one thing* she certainly never fails at is proving time and time again how utterly pathetic her life is. This playlist is a gold mine of all her insecurities. She's grown into a prime cow.

Edit : I see she's saved a vid about Onlyfans -isn't that used to sell nudes ?


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Dec 12, 2019)

A piece from Instagram


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 12, 2019)

There are a couple of videos of ballet and dance in there. It must tear her apart seeing all those svelte young bodies turning movement into art. I bet she imagines herself being one of them. For the sake of her downstairs neighbors, I hope her delusions don’t transcend into reality.

Also, quite a few college videos. You can’t rid yourself of that wringing feeling from your belly, can you, Chantal? The way you did away with your ovaries? No, that feeling comes from someplace deeper. A well of forlorn hopes and dreams. It’s almost as if it’s turning and twisting your very soul doesn’t it? Aww. Poor you. Have a Big Mac.


----------



## raritycunt (Dec 12, 2019)

Lana said:


> This just got waaaay more interesting. This is GOLD! This must be saved before she deletes all of her comments and playlists!



Stop double posting newfag


----------



## Punkinsplice (Dec 12, 2019)

Lana said:


> I just found the playlists. This is definitely her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of exceptionally exceptional person needs videos to teach them  bullet journaling? Also, I am probably wrong, but I am not feeling Chantal behind this kibbitz or whoever. But the thought that there are two separate people like that is too horrifying, so there's that.


----------



## DongMiguel (Dec 12, 2019)

I hope that's her sock or it means there's basically a clone of Chantal out there and it's frightening enough to know even one exists.


----------



## Lana (Dec 12, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> Stop double posting newfag


Have a gravy and calm down


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Dec 12, 2019)

The Kibbitznbitz user also posted in a video about herself where she bullies the OP

She also asked The Rewired Soul to "Yes please write the anger management book Chris. I hate people so much."


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Dec 12, 2019)

Lana said:


> Have a gravy and calm down


Lurk moar faggot.


----------



## chantalisfat (Dec 12, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> The Kibbitznbitz user also posted in a video about herself where she bullies the OP


----------



## Painted Pig (Dec 12, 2019)

Lana said:


> Have a gravy and calm down


this isn't youtube or reddit.


----------



## Barbarella (Dec 12, 2019)

Oh it’s her. Even the name has to do with cat food.

She’s so pathetic. And even to think “two cans” of dry shampoo has anything to do with washing hair shows how dumb she is. She doesn’t even know what dry shampoo is for. She truly believes it’s a shampoo substitute, just like she thinks jaw exercises will get rid of a double chin. We were talking about fat Muslim Amy and what her kids would grow up like-and the answer is Chantel. They’ll turn into Chantel. Dirty, disgusting, mean, social outcast, food and fart obsessed...

It’s hilarious to me how nasty she is to others and how insulted she gets if somebody is nasty to her.

Maybe we finally discovered the sock she uses to accept feeder money.


----------



## SodaLove (Dec 12, 2019)

Lana said:


> Have a gravy and calm down


We are here to make fun of stupid Chantal, not bicker with each other. So kindly follow the rules please. Let's all get along


----------



## WizardOfErrz (Dec 13, 2019)

Buckle up, boys. Let’s see how long this lasts.





Edit: Hopefully she doesn’t forget her zesty sauce like the depraved man did when she bargained Burger King for sex, but then only let him touch her sandbags when he forgot it.

After grabbing community posts she ends up deleting or ones where she loses her shit, it makes me wonder how many potential gold posts we possibly missed. This bitch deletes quick.





RIP to those top comments that’ll mysteriously vanish.
Edit: They vanished

AAAAAnd another one:









“I am not responsible for what triggers other people. It is your responsibility not to watch material that may trigger you.” 

Chantal’s old, hypocritical “What applies to thee does not apply to me.”


----------



## felix el gato (Dec 13, 2019)

is chantal about to kick ALRs ass in the ring for the title of optavia heavy weight champ? 



also.. 50s diets?


----------



## Dank Souls (Dec 13, 2019)

I just want Chantal fatty blubber to stay a disgusting story-telling, dumpster diving, gluttonous piece of shit. She needs to stop with the diets. Although considering she's doing a new series on her channel recreating fast-food items, I wouldn't put it past her that she's going to hide the fact that she actually bought the real fast-food item but convince us that she made it. Or she is probably going to spiral again and tell her audience how hard it is to get her lazy ass up to cook all the time. Either way is glorious.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Dec 13, 2019)

WizardOfErrz said:


> Buckle up, boys. Let’s see how long this lasts.
> 
> View attachment 1049069
> 
> ...


A Whopper is just a burger though?  There's nothing special about it,  apart from the weird fake tasting BK meat.  Shouldn't a recreation focus on something unique?


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Dec 13, 2019)

Ah yes, the recreated Whopper, which is practically calorie-neutral because it's "home made" only from the finest organic, non-GMO, grass-fed, pampered cows


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Dec 13, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> A Whopper is just a burger though?  There's nothing special about it,  apart from the weird fake tasting BK meat.  Shouldn't a recreation focus on something unique?



Yeah, I'm not sure what her plan is here. I think she wants to shift her binges from fast food to home cooked stuff because it's (supposedly) healthier and (probably) cheaper. But there's no way she's going to be satisfied with homemade hamburgers when she's jonesing for a Whopper, no matter what she tries to tell herself. 

And in the meantime, you're right to wonder exactly what this "reaction" is going to be. I suppose it'll be lies like "OMG it tastes JUST LIKE a real Big Mac, guize!" Followed by "I actually LIKE homemade hamburgers better!" Then we'll move back to, "I could make this at home, but I just don't feel like cooking today, so I might as well order in! Tee hee!"

Anything to get us back to bingeing fast food. That's what she really wants to do, and sooner or later, she'll follow her cholesterol-choked heart and just do it.

All roads lead to gluttony with Chantal. She'll never change. She'll just try to find new ways to trick her audience into thinking she's changed.


----------



## raritycunt (Dec 13, 2019)

WizardOfErrz said:


> Buckle up, boys. Let’s see how long this lasts.
> 
> View attachment 1049069
> 
> ...



She wants so badly to be a popular, skinny, pretty chef and mukbang channel but alas she’s just a farting, balding, ugly ass sideshow.


----------



## Strine (Dec 13, 2019)

Lana said:


> This just got waaaay more interesting. This is GOLD! This must be saved before she deletes all of her comments and playlists!


If you find something funny, give the post a like or a winner rating. The hundreds of people following this thread don't need to be notified that you posted in it about finding something funny. This is not a facebook group where you and your friends post like "omg we are such bitches  you ladies are too much XOXO SARAH".


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Dec 13, 2019)

WizardOfErrz said:


>


I see your wheels turning, Chantal. If you make it at home, it's no longer "fast food" (taps forehead). Alas, a mozzarella stick is still a mozzarella stick.


----------



## RRVee (Dec 13, 2019)

I think she finally  read youtube’s content policy —which specifically mentions barring videos that promote eating disorders. Every time her eating disorder is addressed in the community tab (by herself or her viewers), it disappears shortly thereafter. Now she’s specifically asking people not to address her ED


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Dec 13, 2019)

God she is so damn stupid. A homemade cheeseburger is still a fucking cheeseburger, Chantal. Just because you don't order it from your car doesn't necessarily make it healthier.

Losing weight comes down totally to what and how much you eat. Period. (Or does she not want to lose weight this week? It gets really confusing...)

But don't worry guys, she is going to exercise (yeah right), and take "mineral supplements" (lmao) to counterbalance the effects of eating like a pig on camera. "To ensure health outside of mukbangs." What a moron.  I love it when she talks about vitamin supplements and shit as if it's some magic pill that will still allow her to eat whatever the fuck she wants.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Dec 13, 2019)

Why the hell is she up and posting at 4:00 - 6:00 in the morning?


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Dec 13, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Why the hell is she up and posting at 4:00 - 6:00 in the morning?



She's probably up for her 5:00 am daily feeding of lobster mac and cheese.


----------



## Army Burger (Dec 13, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Why the hell is she up and posting at 4:00 - 6:00 in the morning?
> 
> View attachment 1049188


Because she's lost control of her life.

Wait, I take that back. That would imply she had control of her life at some point.


----------



## BerriesArnold (Dec 13, 2019)

Is it another cheat day already?

I just love that. She has trouble comprehending the simple in-and-out science behind eating less, yet has somehow managed to find the words "cheat" & "day" well ensconced into her vernacular as if by magic.

"' Eating less and moving more?' What the fuck is that??"
"'Cheat day?' Now that's a concept I can get behind!"

So here's a question.  On her 'cheat day', she homecooked mac and cheese, lobster, a bloody mary etc... What exactly differentiates her cheat day from her 'diet day'? The burger recreation would follow the same guidelines, no? Cooking from home?

You can just see the wheels in her head turning, scrambling to find any excuse under the sun to get away with eating shit. If she manages to lose weight from this, it'll simply be due to the fact that now she has to waddle in a supermarket more often to buy ingredients. (I.e moving more.)


----------



## raritycunt (Dec 13, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> Why the hell is she up and posting at 4:00 - 6:00 in the morning?
> 
> View attachment 1049188



Does she not realise that reaction channels will see this and now start saying “bruh” to piss her off? She mentioned once how annoying it is when Zachary Michael calls her gorl, sis or ma’am and he just started doing it more.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Dec 13, 2019)

>Will I do it better??

Chantal, name one goddamn thing you can do better than anyone. I'll wait.
Be disgusting on video, maybe. But I know worse exists.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Dec 13, 2019)

When Chinny was talking about triggering people, this video came to mind. This kid has bulimia. In time she began to realize that every time Chnatal binged on camera, so did she. Then she'd purge during her story times. Chantal, of course, doesn't care about how her  bullshit journeys, false representations, and manipulations do affect other people. Especially young people.


----------



## Mr Foster (Dec 13, 2019)

Army Burger said:


> Because she's lost control of her life



RIP Stew.

But seriously Jabba, go back to dumpster diving, watching you struggle to do basic human kinesthetics is quality content.


----------



## Nachtalb (Dec 13, 2019)

It's currently 9:22 am in Cananda and her post about wanting to do healthy mukbangs and yada yada was posted about 5 hours ago.

Chantal needs to be locked up in a psych ward at this point.


----------



## Mr Foster (Dec 13, 2019)

Nachtalb said:


>



Was it the ghost of a healthy cholesterol?


----------



## Ellana (Dec 13, 2019)

Did she even sleep?

Archive *MCDONALD'S BREAKFAST BURRITOS, SAUSAGE MCGRIDDLE AND HASH BROWNS (H'ASH BROWNS) MUKBANG!*





Your browser is not able to display this video.



Edited due to word filter... But it's too funny so I'll keep both words


----------



## RemoveKebab (Dec 13, 2019)

Let's get to, let's get to another mook-bong



She is holding that #ashbrown like a hobo's dick. Tee Hee.





Ladies is that a scrunchie in her hair? I don't remember her using those. I guess she needs a way to keep her filthy hair away from her.



Shocker, she loves the burrito. Got to slather it with salsa. Chantal is the sauce queen after all.


Look at the grease on that #ashbrown


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Dec 13, 2019)

Nachtalb said:


>



Well now we know why she was up at 6:00am! You can clearly see the sun rising through the window.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Dec 13, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> View attachment 1049300
> Ladies is that a scrunchie in her hair? I don't remember her using those. I guess she needs a way to keep her filthy hair away from her.



That's correct.

Maybe she bought some little girl hair set from the dollar store, and it came with the barrettes.


----------



## Nachtalb (Dec 13, 2019)

I'm 100% sure she studies menus all night while she waits for fast food places to open so that she can get her fix as soon as possible and knock herself out till noon.

Imagine being a worker at a fast food place or UberEats driver/whatever and first thing that greets you on your shift in the early morning hours is a order of junk that could feed a family of four.Pathetic.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## RemoveKebab (Dec 13, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> View attachment 1049306


The ghost came and gave Chantal diet advice


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Dec 13, 2019)

5 hours later and she is already moving the goal posts. Because breakfast burritos take hours to prepare at home. There is the cracking of the eggs, nuking the tortillas, dicing up onion. Such an arduous task. The ghost was her dignity.


----------



## Lana (Dec 13, 2019)

Nachtalb said:


> I'm 100% sure she studies menus all night while she waits for fast food places to open so that she can get her fix as soon as possible and knock herself out till noon.
> 
> Imagine being a worker at a fast food place or UberEats driver/whatever and first thing that greets you on your shift in the early morning hours is a order of junk that could feed a family of four.Pathetic.


Yes! She said shes never tried the breakfast burritos or their salsa. Bitch you STUDY those menus! There is no way she hasnt tried EVERYTHING  on their menu.


Spoiler: Homecooked meal



She got TWO drinks two hash browns a mcgriddle and two breakfast burritos. AND she has chicken legs in the oven for dinner "way later", we all know thats what she's having for second breakfast along with the lone burrito she claimed she was too full to eat. Im sure she ate the burrito right after filming. She mentioned that it was cold, so she probably wanted to warm it up. That means she ate that ENTIRE meal cold! Im fucking dead!


----------



## RemoveKebab (Dec 13, 2019)

13:37: She admits to eating fast food 3x a day. Holy shit. I could not imagine eating fast food 3x a day for multiple days.

14:20 Now it is 4x a day sometimes.

She actually thinks she can eat healthy meals 80% of the time and save the 20% for her mook-bongs.


----------



## Twinkie (Dec 13, 2019)

She knows she's prediabetic and keeps getting these gigantic apple juices jesus christ. Like I know that nothing she eats is improving her situation, but the apple juice thing? come on.


----------



## GremlinKween (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Dec 13, 2019)

She buys 2 drinks so the workers think all that food isn't for her. She is worried about their judgement, but a minimum wage slave doesn't care, just like if she bought a diet soda instead. They look at her and know where all that food is going, then they move on to serve the next fat (but not so much as her) ass.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Dec 13, 2019)

Can someone clip Chantal saying bring me my food 2x at 16:07?


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Dec 13, 2019)

Same shit, different day with her. She’s pretending she’s full and again comparing herself to other mukbangers.  Also, this story was boring as fuck and made up.  She’s truly a sick woman. Why do we watch you? Cause you’re a train wreck not because you’re funny or attractive or entertaining Chantal. You are just a carnival freak to most viewers even your so-called “true fans”. They just asspat you for laughs and to keep you going !!  Enjoy your McSalsa.  Towards the end she seemed so sad, she rented a room for New Years alone to attend a party that she most likely be the fattest person with a festering wound. And BiBi again won't be around.... really look her when she says that part,


----------



## sgtpepper (Dec 13, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> She knows she's prediabetic and keeps getting these gigantic apple juices jesus christ. Like I know that nothing she eats is improving her situation, but the apple juice thing? come on.



Apple juice is bad but half the breakfast is loaded in sugar. The iced coffee at McDonalds is sweetened, the McGriddle is loaded with sugar, the salsa has sugar, etc. 

She said she thinks it is ok if she only eats fast food once a day if she eats healthy the rest of the day...the meal alone (minus apple juice) was 1600 calories. I don't care who you are, eating that meal and then having anything else sets you over the edge where you gain weight. Avocados can be 300 calories on their own. 

Her flip flopping is exhausting because she spouts this knowledge as if she knows anything. Its hilarious to see her trying to reason why she should be fine eating this. She continually compares herself to thin mukbang youtube channels. She's delusional as these people aren't addicted to food. They don't drink tubs of gravy or drive at 3am to get burgers.


----------



## Chihiro (Dec 13, 2019)

I know Chantal put a "new rule" up to block anyone in the comments who says "bruh"

So here is an obligatory Bruh. 

Sidenote: what happened to that Taco Bell Mookbong


----------



## WizardofBlahs (Dec 13, 2019)

She flip flops back and forth so much, I’m actually confused what order all these videos from the last two weeks go in...


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Dec 13, 2019)

Sure, Jan.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Dec 13, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> Sure, Jan.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Dec 13, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> A Whopper is just a burger though?  There's nothing special about it,  apart from the weird fake tasting BK meat.  Shouldn't a recreation focus on something unique?



It's Flame Fucking Broiled!!!  That's.... special!   And Chantal doesn't have a flame grill, probably doesn't know how to flame grill, so more of a reason to see how she can fuck that up.     I'm okay if she moves forward with her cookbang theme.   Though to say "nutrient-rich food" and be like "Cookin' burgers at home!" is 100% Foodie Beauty logic...  and when she tries to discuss anything that she barely knows anything out, it just is annoying as fuck and pisses people off.   She should just eat and spare any lectures.  Which means she, of course, will go off on trying to teach us something she has just learned.  

I also have to throw in: One of the bodybuilders who does the eating challenges (she's like a Matt Stoney challenge eater) she talked recently about even had a video of what her normal 1,500 calories per day was, though for shits and giggles, she did it in one sitting. If Chantal could manage some sort of a regular routine like this type of a menu, she'd lose weight. But she can't because she has to fuck it up by making it so fucking complicated it becomes unobtainable or causes her to binge because it's 'boring'.

So I look forward to any of these "Flooby Booby Home Cooking as a Newbie" episodes, where grape tomatoes are San Marzanos and the slow simmer is a rapid boil!

And oh.. as I go to complete this post I see we have a new McD's video in early morn - and another 'ghost story'. So far her ghost sightings have been 30 minute rambles in-between long bites and side chats, all to conclude "I heard someone say my name from another part of a house....but there was nobody there.........OoOOOoOo spooky!" I will have to wait until later today to see if that's how this one goes as well.

I'm also going to assume, can she cook at ALL? I mean is the McD's because of her incision being infected or taking longer to heal? Is she not able to make a fucking pancake, or eggs or frozen hashbrowns? Like, the money she wastes is just so needless. Would love to see Chantal, if she's going to do copy cat recipes, do a frozen breakfast sandwich meal prep from one of those ladies who managed to cook for a family of 10. These women can accomplish more in one morning than Chantal in an entire month. It's amazing that she's still resorting to fast fucking food as her main sustenance. 

Youtube Search "Frozen Breakfast Meal Prep" comes up with some really great videos... and we know she got a coffee pot so she could cut back on going to Starbucks. So why the fuck can't she do breakfast at home like normal fucking people? Eating shit food in your home does mean "I'm at home, the food is cooked, so it's a homecooked meal". If she really wanted to take it easy while eating a step better (not this fucking spectrum extremes) just meal prep one afternoon and then heat and eat the rest of the week. There's also a gagillion videos about how to meal prep for various types of eating styles.  It's not... that... hard....Chantal......

She's starting to really look like shit too... her skin and complexion is looking quite rough.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Dec 13, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> Can someone clip Chantal saying bring me my food 2x at 16:07?
> 
> View attachment 1049327






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## hea_racist (Dec 13, 2019)

Queen of Moderation said:


> When Chinny was talking about triggering people, this video came to mind. This kid has bulimia. In time she began to realize that every time Chnatal binged on camera, so did she. Then she'd purge during her story times. Chantal, of course, doesn't care about how her  bullshit journeys, false representations, and manipulations do affect other people. Especially young people.




meh i am not watching this but i disagree with your post. Crazies arent here to babysit fellow crazies,they should keep being themselves to provide entertainment  .

if you are getting triggered just log off


----------



## Wherethewildlingsare (Dec 13, 2019)

Nachtalb said:


> Imagine being a worker at a fast food place or UberEats driver/whatever and first thing that greets you on your shift in the early morning hours is a order of junk that could feed a family of four.Pathetic.



Or imagine them showing up and her complaining about the food being too cold and demanding her money back or them go back to the restaurant and get her a fresh hot meal because god forbid she eats a lukewarm hashbrown. I could barely get through that Uber eats rant.


----------



## fatfuck (Dec 13, 2019)

She quickly lectures us and informs us that her early morning McDonalds meal that already put her at or over her daily limit is just that one unhealthy meal she'll have before more healthy ones throughout the rest of the day.

And if that wasn't enough she then continues to tell us -- while quickly devouring two hashbrowns --  that some random guy, who by the way smelled like ash trays because there's always something about them, came up behind her and put his arms around her and nibbled on her ear before being surprised and embarrassed because he mistook her for another 500 lbs beach ball.

I just can't. 

Look at her face and how fat and bloated it is. She's gaining weight like crazy. December has been fucking wild so far and will continue to be until the inevitable new year resolution video and her 12 hour diet in January.


----------



## Twinkie (Dec 13, 2019)

hea_racist said:


> meh i am not watching this but i disagree with your post. Crazies arent here to babysit fellow crazies,they should keep being themselves to provide entertainment  .
> 
> if you are getting triggered just log off



She should probably log off of instagram too look at those fucking eyebrows


----------



## raritycunt (Dec 13, 2019)

fatfuck said:


> She quickly lectures us and informs us that her early morning McDonalds meal that already put her at or over her daily limit is just that one unhealthy meal she'll have before more healthy ones throughout the rest of the day.
> 
> And if that wasn't enough she then continues to tell us -- while quickly devouring two BIG, BLACK DICK --  that some random guy, who by the way smelled like ash trays because there's always something about them, came up behind her and put his arms around her and nibbled on her ear before being surprised and embarrassed because he mistook her for another 500 lbs beach ball.
> 
> ...



Ah I love it when Chantal claims that what we see her eat is a small portion of what she actually eats and that she’s a healthy salad gorl off camera when in reality she probably eats even worse when people don’t see her.


----------



## Queen of Moderation (Dec 13, 2019)

hea_racist said:


> meh i am not watching this but i disagree with your post. Crazies arent here to babysit fellow crazies,they should keep being themselves to provide entertainment  .
> 
> if you are getting triggered just log off


I do agree with you.  This is just one example how far gone Chinny is in my opinion. Any creator that cared about their brand and their Jewtube bucks would amend their behaviors and content. They'd have a long game. YT is merely a front for her eating. She wants the paycheck, but wants zero responsibility or accountability. She claims YT is her job. Anyone know of an actual job without responsibility or accountability?


----------



## RemoveKebab (Dec 13, 2019)

sgtpepper said:


> Apple juice is bad but half the breakfast is loaded in sugar. The iced coffee at McDonalds is sweetened, the McGriddle is loaded with sugar, the salsa has sugar, etc.
> 
> She said she thinks it is ok if she only eats fast food once a day if she eats healthy the rest of the day...the meal alone (minus apple juice) was 1600 calories. I don't care who you are, eating that meal and then having anything else sets you over the edge where you gain weight. Avocados can be 300 calories on their own.
> 
> Her flip flopping is exhausting because she spouts this knowledge as if she knows anything. Its hilarious to see her trying to reason why she should be fine eating this. She continually compares herself to thin mukbang youtube channels. She's delusional as these people aren't addicted to food. They don't drink tubs of gravy or drive at 3am to get burgers.


I was looking at the comments and I saw an avatar of 2 blondes so I checked out their channel and what do you know? 2 skinny blonde mook-bongers.







Jabba must hate them


----------



## literally low-key (Dec 13, 2019)

She didn't even enjoy that breakfast. There were no tics, no eye rolls, no Shhhh. It was cold and soggy and she ate the whole f'n thing!


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Dec 13, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> I was looking at the comments and I saw an avatar of 2 blondes so I checked out their channel and what do you know? 2 skinny blonde mook-bongers.
> 
> View attachment 1049385
> 
> ...


I notice other channels comment on hers just to get people to notice them. God they are  boring I took a quick peek. Oh and one is hovering on the chubby line. But Chinny will despise these chicks.


----------



## Botchy Galoop (Dec 13, 2019)

It sounds like her incision is really starting to fester now. I missed when I called that she would be wearing a wound vac 3 weeks post surgery, but I have high hopes for the New Years Eve Extravaganza where Chantal orders food, all alone in a hotel room, while connected to various medical devices. Good times!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 13, 2019)

Quite frankly, I’m in awe of her ability to stomach such a beastly breakfast first thing in the morning. I’d be burping up gastric acid all day long after that.


----------



## tiggles (Dec 13, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> I was looking at the comments and I saw an avatar of 2 blondes so I checked out their channel and what do you know? 2 skinny blonde mook-bongers.
> 
> View attachment 1049385
> 
> ...



"Skinny"? Do you see that forearm on the one in the red in the youtube thumbnail? I guess relative to Chantal she's "skinny." JFC this is why westerners are fat  



LOL


----------



## THOTto (Dec 13, 2019)

hea_racist said:


> meh i am not watching this but i disagree with your post. Crazies arent here to babysit fellow crazies,they should keep being themselves to provide entertainment  .
> 
> if you are getting triggered just log off


I think the post was trying to point out that Chantal gets triggered by “bruh”, “sure jan”, any form of criticism, etc. so the hypocrisy of saying ‘it’s not my problem if I trigger you- but fuck you bend the rules to my feelings’ is, unsurprising, kinda scummy and imo pretty funny that she’s pulling that narrative while claiming to be bullied. 

Also if you’re triggered by her saying she an ED just think of it as erectile dysfunction.  I said it before but fat, ugly, smelly man in drag doing a bit.


----------



## Princess Ariel (Dec 13, 2019)

Chantal might be gleeful about the new anti-bullying policy since she thinks any form of criticism is bullying like the strong woman she is, but did she forget that she has done quite a bit of bullying in her videos from time to time? 

The Amberlynn fallout where she called out her fake rape accusation etc, the whole Michael B Petty shitstorm, that guy she called ugly and small, when she admitted on camera to calling CPS on her former friend, the list goes on and on.

The same new policy also applies to her. Which, since she’s the actual bully, she should not be happy about.
 Now everyone has the power to flag Chantal’s videos for bullying the next time she lets her true colors slip.


----------



## A borscht-on (Dec 13, 2019)

"He probably had an overweight wife with a ponytail..."

Overweight?  Is that what we're calling ourselves now?  Chantal, you are a Texas-sized volleyball.  You have a 10-km circumference.  In profile, you are about 6 axe-handles wide.  Overweight? 

And this "I haven't eaten since--"  _Thinks of a random time of day_ "--4 pm yesterday, and I ate healthy"  line is one of your most blatant fibs.  If you had eaten healthy, you would have filmed the whole goddamn process from start to finish, with a smug satisfaction as you described your self-control and sophisticated palate whilst stuffing your face with broccoli crowns and celery stalks.  After all, you abhor jarred pasta sauce and "fresh is better," remember? 

This fall has been a nonstop gift.  And it's my birthday next week, so Chantal, if you're reading this, please do something really special involving Eggos, Church's Chicken, pasta, and meringue.


----------



## Lana (Dec 13, 2019)

How does anyone unironically watch her? She is an absolute glutton. She eats like a pig and sucks on all of her sauce packets, farts and burps. She cant even stop chewing long enough to open the salsa packet with her teeth. She literally tears open the salsa pack while she still has food in her mouth 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## cromit (Dec 13, 2019)

She can’t cook at home for multiple reasons. One, it requires standing. Two, it requires standing against a counter with a gash in her gunt.

Even aside from that, she’s too impatient to wait while something cooks. Hell, she’s too impatient to reheat her damn food before she shoves cold greasy h#sh br#wns in her mouth and complains that they’re cold. She has no taste, so she can’t make anything truly flavorful, and she doesn’t have an industrial deep fryer so she can’t replicate the dope hit of the salt, fat, sugar, and carbs of fast food.

And she will never meal prep. If she ate the whole prepackaged meal deal for six in one night, she’s just going to eat all her week’s worth of meal prep in a few hours. This is a woman for whom basic self-discipline and delayed gratification is “punishment.” She also would never measure out the correct amount of weight or calories to ensure good meal prep.

Basically if it takes effort or a modicum of intelligence it’s flat out impossible for her.

Ps. Thanks for the word filter explanation - I had no idea we weren’t talking about C0ke Zeer0/D!et Coke for a good few pages.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 13, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> 13:37: She admits to eating fast food 3x a day. Holy shit. I could not imagine eating fast food 3x a day for multiple days.
> 
> 14:20 Now it is 4x a day sometimes.
> 
> She actually thinks she can eat healthy meals 80% of the time and save the 20% for her mook-bongs.



She’s been eating fast food 3 or 4 times a day for a decade or more.

I at least like Chantal being more honest in her videos about her daily food intake. These videos show what’s normal for her. While she’s high on fastfood she makes manic, pie in the sky plans about getting WLS and eating better. These plans only last until her next meal binge in 2 or 3 hours. She also absolutely snacks between these giant piles of garbage fried food.

I did find her sudden interest in being “buff” Her sister is a legit body builder so I always figured she was too jealous of her to even day dream about getting buff.



cromit said:


> She can’t cook at home for multiple reasons. One, it requires standing. Two, it requires standing against a counter with a gash in her gunt.
> 
> Even aside from that, she’s too impatient to wait while something cooks. Hell, she’s too impatient to reheat her damn food before she shoves cold greasy h#sh br#wns in her mouth and complains that they’re cold. She has no taste, so she can’t make anything truly flavorful, and she doesn’t have an industrial deep fryer so she can’t replicate the dope hit of the salt, fat, sugar, and carbs of fast food.
> 
> ...


100% correct and the reason most super morbidly obese people subsist almost entirely on fastfood and snack foods.  The food has to be effortless, instant and concocted to satisy


----------



## Painted Pig (Dec 13, 2019)

Nachtalb said:


> It's currently 9:22 am in Cananda and her post about wanting to do healthy mukbangs and yada yada was posted about 5 hours ago.
> 
> Chantal needs to be locked up in a psych ward at this point.



she's in fine form this morning

eta:


wall binge lol


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Dec 13, 2019)

Painted Pig said:


> she's in fine form this morning


Balance is fine if you're at a point where you're maintaining your weight. Or maybe even if you just have some weight to lose. Most normal sized people indulge in less than healthy food or maybe too big meals sometimes. But when you're 200+ pounds overweight and you're routinely eating multiple 1500+ calorie fast food meals a day, there is no "balance". There's just Chinny self flagellating by making one of her 5 meals a day some prepackaged shit she reheated at home, when she really wants to just get some KFC gravy to slurp up.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Dec 13, 2019)

Don't cream your panties too soon Clotso.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 13, 2019)

That wasn't a ghost Chantal, that was your vision blurring because of diabetes.


----------



## Nachtalb (Dec 13, 2019)

Keep thinking you're above these channels Chantal.You're lucky you've taken down your own harassing videos,otherwise you'd be flagged too (*cough*liketheoneaboutSimon*cough) .Let's not forget the countless mean and homophobic comments you've left under people's videos with you sock accounts,you coward.


----------



## raritycunt (Dec 13, 2019)

Here she goes again fellas


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Dec 13, 2019)

cromit said:


> She can’t cook at home for multiple reasons. One, it requires standing. Two, it requires standing against a counter with a gash in her gunt.
> 
> Even aside from that, she’s too impatient to wait while something cooks. Hell, she’s too impatient to reheat her damn food before she shoves cold greasy h#sh br#wns in her mouth and complains that they’re cold. She has no taste, so she can’t make anything truly flavorful, and she doesn’t have an industrial deep fryer so she can’t replicate the dope hit of the salt, fat, sugar, and carbs of fast food.
> 
> ...



You’re all cute for trying to find out why Chantal won’t cook, meal prep or simply eat better, but the sole reason is that *she doesn’t want to*.

We’re talking about someone who eats 3-4 fast food meal *on the daily *and believes one fast food meal per day can be considered healthy and reasonable (even if she’ll add two/three home cooked meals on top of it through the day, and we all know she’s not talking about salads). Any nutritionist will tell you that one fast food meal per *week* is acceptable but one every two weeks would be better for your health.



Spoiler



Assuming Chantal’s wound prevents her from standing long enough to cook, she could ask her mom or grandma to meal prep for her. She could freeze everything to make it easier not to eat the whole thing in one sitting. She could Uber Eat some salads and healthy stuff as there isn’t just junk food available for delivery.

*She doesn’t want to.*



Whatever she tells her audience, Chantal’s  only pleasure in life is to gorge on fast food and that’s what she’ll keep doing. Everything else is a lie because, well...

Chantal lies.


----------



## Oh My Gauzepads (Dec 13, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 1049561
> Here she goes again fellas



Her definition of bullying and harrassment is so far off the mark. Sorry, Chinny Chin Chin, just because you have deleted the videos in which you have said these things doesn't mean that other people haven't saved them. It's not bullying if it came out of your own ridiculous yap trap.


----------



## Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop (Dec 13, 2019)

GremlinKween said:


> View attachment 1049323


When those saturated fats and sugars hit you right in the 'good feels' department. Bibi must have been out for this fap fest. Again, it always just awes me how her chin(s) fall below her shoulders. Deathfat anatomy is enthralling. 



Pizza Sloth said:


> It's Flame Fucking Broiled!!!  That's.... special!   And Chantal doesn't have a flame grill, probably doesn't know how to flame grill, so more of a reason to see how she can fuck that up.     I'm okay if she moves forward with her cookbang theme.   Though to say "nutrient-rich food" and be like "Cookin' burgers at home!" is 100% Foodie Beauty logic...  and when she tries to discuss anything that she barely knows anything out, it just is annoying as fuck and pisses people off.   She should just eat and spare any lectures.  Which means she, of course, will go off on trying to teach us something she has just learned.
> 
> I also have to throw in: One of the bodybuilders who does the eating challenges (she's like a Matt Stoney challenge eater) she talked recently about even had a video of what her normal 1,500 calories per day was, though for shits and giggles, she did it in one sitting. If Chantal could manage some sort of a regular routine like this type of a menu, she'd lose weight. But she can't because she has to fuck it up by making it so fucking complicated it becomes unobtainable or causes her to binge because it's 'boring'.
> 
> ...


OT but I never know whether to give you a or a  rating (ill take my puzzle pieces for taking abt ratings in the first place) because yes, Chantal is doing everything under the sun wrong with food, and it's sooo easy to get triggered when you love protecting the authenticity and integrity of good food. But our queen of poutine has never had decent food and wouldn't know the difference between a limp soggy #ashbrown from mcdicks, and a beautifully prepared #ash melody mix of beautiful fresh organic potatoes. She would, of course sperg about how much better it was etc.. but deep down all she rly ever wants is trash. She DOESN'T WANT decent food, EVER. (Bc it will never compare to the junk) She wants to eat shit 24/7 and never pay the consequences. So I feel the foodie pain, but its really a lost effort. 



Lana said:


> How does anyone unironically watch her? She is an absolute glutton. She eats like a pig and sucks on all of her sauce packets, farts and burps. She cant even stop chewing long enough to open the salsa packet with her teeth. She literally tears open the salsa pack while she still has food in her mouth
> View attachment 1049460


 


You must be new, this is the best Chantal. Diet/preachy/medicated Chantal is boring. Unhinged, slobbering, maniac, chimping, flip flop, wishy washy, crazy Chantal is the best Chantal. Just enjoy the ride.


----------



## Whatthefuck (Dec 13, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 1049561
> Here she goes again fellas


LEARN HOW TO FUCKING SPELL YOU FAT SPED! 

Sorry, guys. Got a tad triggered.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Dec 13, 2019)

Oh, I almost forgot.

Two nights ago I had a dream about our gorl dying and on the tombstone was written May 2022.

So that’s my official bet. Can’t wait to see if the ghost of the future visited me in my sleep and blessed me with this information.

Only 2 1/2 years to go before finding out!

ETA : She was still morbidly obese so that would mean no bypass surgery in her future.


----------



## RRVee (Dec 13, 2019)

Nachtalb said:


> View attachment 1049553
> 
> Keep thinking you're above these channels Chantal.You're lucky you've taken down your own harassing videos,otherwise you'd be flagged too (*cough*liketheoneaboutSimon*cough) .Let's not forget the countless mean and homophobic comments you've left under people's videos with you sock accounts,you coward.


I wonder what intrinsic trait of hers she thinks is being attacked. Being a fat fuck is extrinsic so I can only assumed she thinks her intrinsic quality of being a raging cunt is being unfairly targeted.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Dec 13, 2019)

cromit said:


> Hell, she’s too impatient to reheat her damn food before she shoves cold greasy h#sh br#wns in her mouth and complains that they’re cold.



My favorite part of the McD's video was when she went on a rant about UberEats always being late and thus making her food cold. But of course she still accepts it because she doesn't want to be rude to the driver. Lol. Bitch, please.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Dec 13, 2019)

I've been hoping that this whole new policy thing was going to blow over.  Apparently not... she's going to try to be Chantal Review Police and I'm sure she'll do so with a cuntish galore manner.

In order to realize what the policy is, it needs to be understood where it came from. There was a Vox reporter that was being harshly harassed, made fun about his religion, looks, and sexuality by a YouTube Channel who kept perpetuating the behavior that was done in a sort of podcast/show allowing for some license of speech. This new policy enabled YouTube to have a better policy in place, along with their recent policies of videos with hatespeech and the likes, as to stop white nationalist narratives from being tools to radicalizing or recruiting extremists. 

For more information, click here https://www.vox.com/recode/2019/6/10/18660364/vox-youtube-code-conference-susan-wojcicki-carlos-maza

However, if Chantal thinks that she can get that one 2 hour documentary removed? Maybe. Maybe not. But the fact she's going to hunt down anyone who criticizes her? Yea, they're not all harassment. Criticism is not harassment. The new policy does not alter or prevent the Fair Use Act for people to make their reaction channel videos. Also, if she does, and on the slight chance she does succeed? I predict a major Streisand effect for her and other negative backlashes.  She fails to realize that most of these videos are about her behavior, her bullshit, her shifty eyes, and other bizarre behavior.   Notice the policy doesn't cover personality or lack of ability to make decent decisions?

She also has no power here - so just like how I migrated here after she started to disable, others will go to other platforms to mock her need for aaathorrrriiiittttayyyyyyyyy.

ETA: Imagine, Chantal if she could learn to fucking cook breakfast food, one of the easiest meals to cook, she'd not have to deal with it being cold, or worrying about a tip or social interaction. Though like I think it is amazing that she's letting us more into her real life eating and sleeping habits.

In one recent post where she also admitted to eating Fast Food everyday, all meals, I wondered what that would look like.... and how does she cover her tracks such as the trash being hidden because I don't think she's throwing away the wrappers, bags and cups into the apartment dumpster on her own.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Dec 13, 2019)

Now she is posting boomer memes. Btw, it is "karma in its full glorious splendor"


----------



## lisa_simpson (Dec 13, 2019)

Watching this mornings McDonalds upload and hearing her talk about people being skinny mukbangers has me 100% convinced she has no idea how calorie counting works. 

You can get 4 or 5 junk food items on the menu and have it be 1000-1500 calories if you choose wisely. Chantal is usually over 2000 calories and I can't see how she thinks she will be at a calorie deficit 'eating healthy' the rest of the day. Also, those mukbangers upload like once, twice a week and they don't eat like that any other time.

You're not gonna be a successful junk food dieter if you can't keep a tight grip on calories, Foodie Beauty.


----------



## toiling in obscurity (Dec 13, 2019)

She seems really fucking erratic in this latest video. I had to check a few times to make sure I hadn’t accidentally clicked another video because her stories were so disjointed. She was blabbing some shit like “when people want me to have any semblance of self control about what I eat, they are shaming me and that doesn’t work” and the next sentence was “sometimes when I order Uber Eats it takes awhile and fast food shouldn’t be cold” like wtf Chantal? You’re lucky everyone watches for the shock and disgust factor, because your storytelling and video editing skills are fucking garbage


----------



## Whatthefuck (Dec 13, 2019)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> View attachment 1049653
> Now she is posting boomer memes. Btw, it is "karma in its full glorious splendor"


Bitch, if you believe in Karma, you're fucked.


----------



## thejackal (Dec 13, 2019)

Imagine you're an underemployed gig economy worker in the upper reaches of the North American continent, it's the dead of December, there's already a dusting of snow on the ground and your hands are stiff and painful as you scrape the snow off your car to start your day.  The first order comes in, oh it's a big one!  You get the food, get to the door and there she is, all 400lbs of sultry sex, smelling like sulfur and beckoning you in with a stubby finger.

You throwup a little in your mouth, swallow it, and hand her the food with a vigorous shake of your head "no!"  When you get back to your car you rock back and forth with the heater on full for awhile, trying to shake the horror before your next delivery, the existential dread slowly lifting as you just hope the Beast at the door is satiated for a few hours.

You move on with your day, knowing the call will come again soon.


----------



## toiling in obscurity (Dec 13, 2019)

Of course she has gotten reimbursed multiple times for meals that I’m sure she finished in their entirety. Lol she is the worst


----------



## Cant_Stop_Won't_Stop (Dec 13, 2019)

Ok, sorry to doublepost guizee, but this shit is getting overtly comical. Does she really think this new policy is her personal shield from all her hayders? Like jewtube is gonna come in a save the day like some big bad protector and start shutting down ppls channels and white knighting her from all her bullies? Please. This is like the nerds, fatties, and outcasts in school hiding behind the teacher and pointing fingers in their 'safe space' at all their 'bullies' who call them mean names and pick on them in class. This is what the fucking world is coming to where everywhere has to have a 'safe space' where people cant have there feelings hurt. Even the fucking US Army is going soft and implementing 'safe spaces' and 'empathy training'. What the actual fuck. Everyone gets there feel-feels hurt, and not everyones gonna like or agree with you Chinny! (that goes for everyone) What ever happened to shoving everything down and getting on with it? I miss those days. 

Either way, you might have your 'safe space' in your own bubble where you cant hear or see anything, but people will still talk about your fat lazy decrepit rancid sad sack existence as long as youre still shoving it in 'unapologetically'. Which is worse? people talking shit in front of you, or behind your back? Ahhh lezzbereal, she'd die from lack of attention if everyone disappeared.


----------



## Pizza Sloth (Dec 13, 2019)

Edit and it's gone.





Maybe she realized that threatening to report other videos for bullying and harassment because she doesn't like reaction videos done about her is also a form of bullying and harassment?


----------



## raritycunt (Dec 13, 2019)

Oh girl please shut up


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Dec 13, 2019)

She's high off her own stink, if she thinks YouTube is going to take down videos because people are looking at her hoggish glutton in disgust.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Dec 13, 2019)

Nachtalb said:


> View attachment 1049553
> 
> Keep thinking you're above these channels Chantal.You're lucky you've taken down your own harassing videos,otherwise you'd be flagged too (*cough*liketheoneaboutSimon*cough) .Let's not forget the countless mean and homophobic comments you've left under people's videos with you sock accounts,you coward.





			
				Clotso said:
			
		

> hmm, looks like that 2 hour documentary and follow up doesn't seem like such a good idea now does it?


How cute, Chantal thinks that YouTube's most recent asinine policy will benefit her. I guess Chinny already forgot that she gained subs after Toad McKinley posted his documentary. In fact, she got so many new subs that she announced it in a celebratory way, as if people were flocking to her channel because they find her to be a good and interesting person. Well, she is interesting, but not in the way that she wants to be. Chantal is a dumpster fire who talks about sucking off homeless men for fast food as she sucks hundreds of calories of sauces off of her overstuffed sausage fingers. And much like ALR, Chantal has viewers who have admitted to watching her while they're working out at the gym so they'll scare themselves into making healthy choices. Chantal's "fans" are equally grotesque women who suffer from crab bucket logic to make themselves feel better, and men who get sexual gratification from watching a morbidly obese woman eat herself to death. But we're the bad people, right? And content creators like Toad who share clips that Chantal recorded and uploaded to a public platform herself are the real monsters of YouTube.

Chantal will suffer without haydur channels. Should those channels indeed get removed, they will just relocate to other platforms. A few of them are already on other sites like Twitch, where they have a good chunk of loyal subs and make a pretty penny off of donations when they go live. MichaelBePetty may be getting donations from bored middle-aged Facebook moms, but it's still less shameful than getting gifts and money from feeders and leeching off of grandma for LUSH hauls. Whether she likes it or not, the haydurs have been beneficial for Chantal's channel. She has hurt her own channel more than anyone else because she doesn't stick to any plans, and she listens to men who talk to ghosts from the future before she'll listen to trained and licensed medical professionals. 

The haydurs will be fine. And while Chantal celebrates what she thinks is a victory, KF and her subreddit will gain more traffic and new members. But keep gloating, gorl; that gloating will ensure a very satisfying chimpout. Btw, Chinny, most of us have Toad's documentary downloaded and archived, so even if his video gets removed from YouTube it won't be deleted from the internet. It will just be re-uploaded, it will get new viewers, and people will start talking about it again. Chantal's stupidity has made December fun!


----------



## SweetWhosBeenGroundUp (Dec 13, 2019)

Whatthefuck said:


> LEARN HOW TO FUCKING SPELL YOU FAT SPED!



Do you mean her use of "targetted" rather than "targeted"? Might be a regional thing - in the UK we tend to double the consonant like that ("cancelled" instead of "canceled" for instance) and Canada might do the same, I'm not sure...


Edited to add: ah fuck, "harrassment"; not even we spell it like that.


----------



## GinnyPotter (Dec 13, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 1049729
> 
> Oh girl please shut up


I find this to be a little funny because, while what she does isn't the actual definition of what a mukbang is, she's basically coasting off of the success of them in Korea.

I hate watching people eat but the way they do them in Korea is way more clean and polite then anyway ive seen American's or Canadian's do them.

Plus it's not depressing because the person is live streaming them so you can actually talk to the person as they eat. As opposed to sitting in a room by yourself and talking to a camera. I mean the whole point of it was interaction in the moment. Not being a glutton. 

Usually the Korean people who do them aren't 400 plus pounds either.

edited for clarification.


----------



## DaintyChokerGorl (Dec 13, 2019)

Chinny, have you even read this in your (I’m imagining you’re hours in by now) false reporting rampage?


----------



## SodaLove (Dec 13, 2019)

Nachtalb said:


> View attachment 1049553
> 
> Keep thinking you're above these channels Chantal.You're lucky you've taken down your own harassing videos,otherwise you'd be flagged too (*cough*liketheoneaboutSimon*cough) .Let's not forget the countless mean and homophobic comments you've left under people's videos with you sock accounts,you coward.


Toad's video never once called her names though? lmao. It's literally a recap or everything she's said and done, with the words coming straight out of her mouth. Pretty sure the documentary does fall in the artistic expression and debate and other crap lol.


----------



## Reilly (Dec 13, 2019)

RRVee said:


> I wonder what intrinsic trait of hers she thinks is being attacked. Being a fat fuck is extrinsic so I can only assumed she thinks her intrinsic quality of being a raging cunt is being unfairly targeted.


The irony is that all the reaction channels are feeding viewers (pun intended, you're welcome) right back to her channel. Does she honestly think that she has gained 10,000 new subscribers in the last couple of months because her content is so engaging? No; people are hearing about her through channels like Zach and the others and heading to her to hate watch. She is a side show attraction and she does it for money. She must loath herself.


----------



## Botchy Galoop (Dec 13, 2019)

A borscht-on said:


> This fall has been a nonstop gift. And it's my birthday next week, so Chantal, if you're reading this, please do something really special involving Eggos, Church's Chicken, pasta, and meringue.


I hope you have a happy birthday filled with....umm....meringue.


----------



## SodaLove (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## PerkChop (Dec 13, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> View attachment 1049724
> 
> Edit and it's gone.
> 
> ...


Not a chance, I refuse to believe she's that self aware.


----------



## THOTto (Dec 13, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> View attachment 1049724


I’m sorry what coat tails are we riding on talking about Chantal? She’s no one anyway. Even Amber is insignificant. No one knows who the fuck she is outside of the autism corner of the Internet. What fame do we have to gain being anonymous? Stickers?   The only “famous” lolcow’s are the ones who were already celebs/efamous and maybe Chris Chan, his dirty crapped briefs are more famous then Chantal would ever be.



JadeyL said:


> View attachment 1049792


Ok, Chantal then by your own admission you can’t complain about any reaction channel or talking about you. Since no one can tell you how to live your life, you can’t do the same for anyone else.  Remember YOU are responsible for what triggers you.


----------



## Horrors of the Deep (Dec 13, 2019)

This made me think, let's be optimistic and say Chinny got 30 more years of life left. What the hell does she even do these 30 years? Just eat shit and get fatter? If she believes in karma she must've done something absolutely horrible to live a life where your most visible contribution to society is that of a circus attraction. 

Can't walk, people look at you like at monster, don't have any talent, aren't loved or appreciated, no hobbies other than eating, can't have children or a functional family, aren't smart or good looking, nothing to pass time with other than cats and uploading to youtube.
Makes me shudder to imagine her life.


----------



## raritycunt (Dec 13, 2019)

JadeyL said:


> View attachment 1049792



Ah another community post rant that will be deleted in about ten minutes


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 13, 2019)

She is dumber than a trailer park incest baby. Reaction channels are what makes people famous. That’s why actual celebrities (or their agents) literally work with paparazzi, and it’s widely known that the moment paparazzi and tabloids stop giving a shit about you is the moment your career is officially dead.

It’s really not that hard to understand. The more people talk about you, the more people come to check your content for themselves. Your channel grows, gets recommended more often, maybe even ends up on the trending page. I mean, jfc, you’ve been at this for years. How do you not known social media marketing 101?

There is but one rule in entertainment: there is no such thing as bad publicity. I mean, unless you sodomize a kid or something. There are exceptions. But generally any publicity is good publicity. That’s how the God-Emoeror himself became president. Trump knew the media would talk about him for free if he baited them, and bait them he did.


----------



## Gawdamit (Dec 13, 2019)

Why doesn't BB ever buy Chantal a ring like that?


----------



## RemoveKebab (Dec 13, 2019)

Reilly said:


> with all the fabulous entertainment from Chantal, it would be easy to miss this little gem from this big jem, er, Jen. Gene got her a 'gorgeous' ring. Lucky girl!


DeathbyJen goes in the Fat Acceptance thread booboo: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/fat-acceptance-movement.2042/


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Dec 13, 2019)

Gawdamit said:


> Why doesn't BB ever buy Chantal a ring like that?


He'd basically have to get two bands worth of metal to fit around one of her enormous fingers. The poor lil' dude would have to pick up double shifts to afford that.


----------



## Strawberry Pocky (Dec 13, 2019)

What's kinda-sorta struck me as a bit pathetic and sad (but always been an undercurrent or background note I guess) is that Cuntal has gorged and bloated and larded her foul behemoth body up to 410+ lbs of nasty on the proven-to-be substandard and Second Rate CANADIAN versions of all these 3/4 x daily fast food slopfests.  

idk.  For some reason that's funny to me.  She hasn't just blown herself up into the fattest and filthiest BrapHog of them all, but she did it with the crappier, 2nd rate low tier Canadian versions of everything.  Canada has far fewer and way less variety of restaurants, fast food chains, grocery shops, brands, and even food items in general than the reigning king US of A.  No wonder she wants that passport.  Even the fewer/lesser food joints that Canada DOES have often carry half the menu offerings of their American counterparts.  It sucks not having Cheesecake Factory or Waffle House or Sonic, huh Chantal?  Does it chap your enourmous unwashed ass knowing that your American neighbours always get to enjoy MUCH tastier, cooler, better food than you?

Hell.  Even the Maccas 5am breakfasts could have been better.  The US has the glorious and mighty egg and bacon breakfast biscuit.  Cuntal has to settle with _fucking toast._


----------



## A borscht-on (Dec 13, 2019)

Botchy Galoop said:


> I hope you have a happy birthday filled with....umm....meringue.


Thanks!  That meringue will be topped with ranch and Rolos in my version of a Pavlova called--you know it--a Sarault.  I hope Chin is taking notes here.




Strawberry Pocky said:


> What's kinda-sorta struck me as a bit pathetic and sad (but always been an undercurrent or background note I guess) is that Cuntal has gorged and bloated and larded her foul behemoth body up to 410+ lbs of nasty on the proven-to-be substandard and Second Rate CANADIAN versions of all these 3/4 x daily fast food slopfests.
> 
> idk.  For some reason that's funny to me.  She hasn't just blown herself up into the fattest and filthiest BrapHog of them all, but she did it with the crappier, 2nd rate low tier Canadian versions of everything.  Canada has far fewer and way less variety of restaurants, fast food chains, grocery shops, brands, and even food items in general than the reigning king US of A.  No wonder she wants that passport.  Even the fewer/lesser food joints that Canada DOES have often carry half the menu offerings of their American counterparts.  It sucks not having Cheesecake Factory or Waffle House or Sonic, huh Chantal?  Does it chap your enourmous unwashed ass knowing that your American neighbours always get to enjoy MUCH tastier, cooler, better food than you?
> 
> Hell.  Even the Maccas 5am breakfasts could have been better.  The US has the glorious and mighty egg and bacon breakfast biscuit.  Cuntal has to settle with _fucking toast._



I have always said that if Chantal made just one visit to Golden Corral, she would camp out illegally in the USA for the remainder of her days, consequences be damned to hell.


----------



## raritycunt (Dec 13, 2019)

A borscht-on said:


> "He probably had an overweight wife with a ponytail..."
> 
> Overweight?  Is that what we're calling ourselves now?  Chantal, you are a Texas-sized volleyball.  You have a 10-km circumference.  In profile, you are about 6 axe-handles wide.  Overweight?
> 
> ...



If you’re lucky Chantal will pop her stitches again for your birthday!


----------



## Barbarella (Dec 13, 2019)

“No, eating has nothing to do with my incision healing, do your research,”  spits out Superior-brained Chantel,  along with pieces of plastic from sauce packets, yesterdays chewed food and sesame seeds from McDonalds. 

Well, Chantel never lies right? And no doubt she asked her doctor at the wound clinic what to do to encourage healing and asked if obesity and eating wrong could interfere with that. I mean, we all would go to our doctors with these questions so we could get on the right track. I’m sure she knows what she’s talking about, so I took her advice and did some “research.”

First thing I found: 



			Obesity and Surgical Wound Healing: A Current Review
		


Now, there’s some mighty big words in there for a little (I mean huge) Canadian White trash uneducated bumpkin to understand, but basically, it says that being a landwhale causes complications in the healing of surgical wounds, and it also discusses the nutritional needs that go unmet with a diet like hers that can cause interference in healing. 

It’s puzzling. Did Chantel lie when she said her eating would not cause problems with her wound care? 

“Do your research” is Chantel-speak for I’m right and you’re wrong and I don’t have to prove it or even know anything about it.

Hope she enjoys her holiday  wound vac. It’s the beginning of the end for deathfats. 

Oh, and now that she’s proven that she has issues healing from one surgery, there is no chance they’ll give her bariatric surgery and try again.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Dec 13, 2019)

Rabbit Bones said:


> He'd basically have to get two bands worth of metal to fit around one of her enormous fingers. The poor lil' dude would have to pick up double shifts to afford that.


I'm gonna say he has better taste, too, even though I don't know if this is true. That is a really tacky ring. Suits trash like Chantal, though!


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Dec 13, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> I'm gonna say he has better taste, too, even though I don't know if this is true. That is a really tacky ring. Suits trash like Chantal, though!


He dated Chinny at one point. I'd say his taste is pretty much utter, complete trash.


----------



## SodaLove (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Pargon (Dec 13, 2019)

No channel should be struck down under spurious circumstances but in Chantal's remoras' case I don't remotely care. They're all fucking retarded and if they all got gone tomorrow I'd toast their disappearance.


----------



## DarkSydePundit (Dec 13, 2019)

From my Instagram feed:

“One of these things is not like the others,
one of these things just doesn’t belong...”


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Dec 13, 2019)

To 


Gawdamit said:


> Why doesn't BB ever buy Chantal a ring like that?


If you look at Jen”s page this all seems sponsored ,I don’t think Gene bought her anything. She has the link on where to get the rings listed below her video.


----------



## Flobby Slobby (Dec 13, 2019)

JadeyL said:


>


I'm not going to watch it, but did she taste any of it?


----------



## Botchy Galoop (Dec 13, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> “No, eating has nothing to do with my incision healing, do your research,”  spits out Superior-brained Chantel,  along with pieces of plastic from sauce packets, yesterdays chewed food and sesame seeds from McDonalds.
> 
> Well, Chantel never lies right? And no doubt she asked her doctor at the wound clinic what to do to encourage healing and asked if obesity and eating wrong could interfere with that. I mean, we all would go to our doctors with these questions so we could get on the right track. I’m sure she knows what she’s talking about, so I took her advice and did some “research.”
> 
> ...



There was a word Chantal couldn't pronounce or understand in her latest vid regarding her wound. She said it sounded like "de hiss"
That article you provided revealed what this word is:  fascial dehiscence, Chantal better read up on it. 



			Abdominal Wound Dehiscence in Adults: Development and Validation of a Risk Model
		


Don't skip this sentence: Abdominal wound dehiscence (burst abdomen, fascial dehiscence) is a severe postoperative complication, with mortality rates reported as high as 45%


----------



## January Cyst (Dec 13, 2019)

JadeyL said:


>



Don't bother watching, it's just her unboxing makeup products



Archive BOXYCHARM NOVEMBER AND DECEMBER 2019 UNBOXING! TARTE, CIATE, DOSE OF COLOR AND MORE!





Your browser is not able to display this video.



















Here are some old money shots to tide us over until the next eatin' vidya


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Dec 13, 2019)

A borscht-on said:


> Thanks!  That meringue will be topped with ranch and Rolos in my version of a Pavlova called--you know it--a Sarault.  I hope Chin is taking notes here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Flobby Slobby said:


> I'm not going to watch it, but did she taste any of it?


No, but she shilled her fat ass off over stuff she paid for. She even said she wished she was partners with them because she could sell them so well. She acted like every last item was super exciting, she went on and on over the quality of makeup and skincare she has never actually used.  Dose of Colors lipstick that was awful on her, she loved it !!  Claims she wanted a red eyeshadow because it's Christmas, again more rust-colored or orange. She doesn't even know the prices of her boxes. She begins to explain why her skin looks nice and that we always ask what she uses, never explains. Queen red face totally needed a new blush!!! So the one in the box will come in handy.  Next up brow products, she claims you can never have enough of, says she doesn't know how to use it, for once I believe her.  She repeatedly says "that's gonna come in handy".  She almost shits herself over a Milk brand holograph stick. Why? I don't know.....  She is just so fat and gross and Belushi looking it's not funny.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Dec 13, 2019)

Petty_Crocker said:


> No, but she shilled her fat ass off over stuff she paid for. She even said she wished she was partners with them because she could sell them so well. She acted like every last item was super exciting, she went on and on over the quality of makeup and skincare she has never actually used.  Dose of Colors lipstick that was awful on her, she loved it !!  Claims she wanted a red eyeshadow because it's Christmas, again more rust-colored or orange. She doesn't even know the prices of her boxes. She begins to explain why her skin looks nice and that we always ask what she uses, never explains. Queen red face totally needed a new blush!!! So the one in the box will come in handy.  Next up brow products, she claims you can never have enough of, says she doesn't know how to use it, for once I believe her.  She repeatedly says "that's gonna come in handy".  She almost shits herself over a tard cum brand holograph stick. Why? I don't know.....  She is just so fat and gross and Belushi looking it's not funny.


Chantal thinks that any red will look good on her, but she cannot wear warm reds like that lipstick she put on. I would hate to see her in red eye shadow!


----------



## Princess Ariel (Dec 13, 2019)

Pizza Sloth said:


> View attachment 1049724
> 
> Edit and it's gone.
> 
> ...



“Those who make “reactions” with a disgusted face the minute my video comes out, heck yeah I hope YouTube cracks down on that.”

“Disgusted” is still a reaction even if you don’t like it. No one is forcing her to look at the reaction channels or forums. 

I don’t know why she keeps pretending she isn’t disgusting and gets offended that most people are disgusted by her.
Some people are amused by her but that’s feeders and fatass women with her same mannerisms.

You can’t rip wet farts at the table on camera for shock value and then get asshurt when people are shocked by your behavior.


----------



## chantalisfat (Dec 13, 2019)

Maybe I'm missing something here, but isn't her eating/weight totally affecting her wound opening? It must be opening pretty consistently if it went from that tiny hole she described previously to needing to be packed every other day and her stomach be completely bandaged over as she described today.

 The hundreds of pounds pulling down on her stomach couldn't possibly not be affecting the wound. Gorging herself on complete trash, stuffed to the absolute gills must also be affecting it - and now she's admitting she's been ordering fast food four times per day.

How the fuck can she honestly believe her fat/eating isn't affecting the wound?


----------



## Punkinsplice (Dec 13, 2019)

chantalisfat said:


> Maybe I'm missing something here, but isn't her eating/weight totally affecting her wound opening? It must be opening pretty consistently if it went from that tiny hole she described previously to needing to be packed every other day and her stomach be completely bandaged over as she described today.
> 
> The hundreds of pounds pulling down on her stomach couldn't possibly not be affecting the wound. Gorging herself on complete trash, stuffed to the absolute gills must also be affecting it - and now she's admitting she's been ordering fast food four times per day.
> 
> How the fuck can she honestly believe her fat/eating isn't affecting the wound?


i read through the study that Botchy Galoop linked, and while it did not mention obesity as a risk factor for the fascial dishitence (prob spelled exceptionally), strain on the sutures was mentioned. So maybe her gorging really is causing some strain. She said that the docs said it wasn't anything she did, but ...Chantal lies. And she would be especially full of shit regarding this complication.


----------



## krazy orange cat (Dec 13, 2019)

No more beauty, no more adventures, no more dumpster diving. Just stuffing her face. At least she's embracing her one skill.


----------



## Petty_Crocker (Dec 13, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> Chantal thinks that any red will look good on her, but she cannot wear warm reds like that lipstick she put on. I would hate to see her in red eye shadow!


She is so typical fat wanna be a glam diva. Loves whore 1950's red or that baby pink. This red was more pumpkin looking and not cute on her. I swear she is copying Amberlynn with the boxes now.


----------



## ImJustAbitSwollen (Dec 13, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> She is dumber than a trailer park incest baby. Reaction channels are what makes people famous. That’s why actual celebrities (or their agents) literally work with paparazzi, and it’s widely known that the moment paparazzi and tabloids stop giving a shit about you is the moment your career is officially dead.
> 
> It’s really not that hard to understand. The more people talk about you, the more people come to check your content for themselves. Your channel grows, gets recommended more often, maybe even ends up on the trending page. I mean, jfc, you’ve been at this for years. How do you not known social media marketing 101?
> 
> There is but one rule in entertainment: there is no such thing as bad publicity. I mean, unless you sodomize a kid or something. There are exceptions. But generally any publicity is good publicity. That’s how the God-Emoeror himself became president. Trump knew the media would talk about him for free if he baited them, and bait them he did.


this is an insult to trailer park incest babies.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Dec 13, 2019)

The thing is, Toad didn't make a 2-hour video about Chantal being fat. He made it about the things she's said and done. Chantal is shit out of luck except when it comes to the lowest of the fruit. Keep stewing, Chantal!


----------



## Strine (Dec 13, 2019)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> The thing is, Toad didn't make a 2-hour video about Chantal being fat. He made it about the things she's said and done. Chantal is shit out of luck except when it comes to the lowest of the fruit. Keep stewing, Chantal!


This is correct. Chantal mistakenly thinks the online vitriol she receives is solely because she's fat. What's beautifully cruel is that she's not even fat enough to be remarkable for how fat she is: MSHPL has megafatty white trash much bigger than Chantal, and even they rarely invite comment on KF. Nobody is fat enough to warrant a 1600-page thread on that alone; and frankly she could have a BMI of 20 and she'd still have a long thread here. 

No, Chantal; I'm afraid you're a cause célèbre because you're not very bright, not very sane, and not very nice. The fat is just an outward manifestation of your broken mind.


----------



## Occipital Fupa (Dec 13, 2019)

Spoiler



Abdominal wound dehiscence (burst abdomen, fascial dehiscence) is a severe postoperative complication, with mortality rates reported as high as 45% Abdominal wound dehiscence can result in evisceration, requiring immediate treatment. Prolonged hospital stay, high incidence of incisional hernia, and subsequent reoperations underline the severity of this complication.



Holy shit (and PL perhaps); I had a friend in high school who’s aunt died from her abdomen bursting a few days post-op and this could actually be it. I can’t recall what kind of abdominal procedure she had but her incision burst open, her intestines shifted and popped out of her incision, the small intestine twisted and she died from it. I don’t know if she was overweight or if it really was abdominal dehiscence but it surely looks like it.

All of this to say Chantal might be playing russian roulette or, should I say, McD roulette.

Let’s hope your stitches hold on, gorl. 

EDIT cuz I just learned the past tense of burst is not bursted


----------



## Mr Foster (Dec 13, 2019)

Lisa Anna said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And that, my friends, is why you take post-operative doctors orders very seriously.

Chantal, thinking she is smarter then literally everyone, in every profession, is blatantly ignoring them. And you damn well know Jabba isn't doing anything physio has prescribed to help her heal and rehab safely.

But you got this Jabba, I'm sure those nasty doctors just don't understand the 10kcal a day rehab plan.


----------



## Situation Type Deal Gorl (Dec 13, 2019)

Lana said:


> How does anyone unironically watch her? She is an absolute glutton. She eats like a pig and sucks on all of her sauce packets, farts and burps. She cant even stop chewing long enough to open the salsa packet with her teeth. She literally tears open the salsa pack while she still has food in her mouth
> View attachment 1049460


I saw a comment somewhere that something about her tables manners being like a deranged hippo eating. 


Pizza Sloth said:


> View attachment 1049724
> 
> Edit and it's gone.
> 
> ...






JadeyL said:


> View attachment 1049792



Goddamn, bitch, pick a fucking opinion pedestal and sit your fat ass on it. At least have one conviction you stand by.

If you don't want people commenting on the things you're doing, don't put it on the internet, dumbass.


----------



## Barbarella (Dec 13, 2019)

Punkinsplice said:


> i read through the study that Botchy Galoop linked, and while it did not mention obesity as a risk factor for the fascial dishitence (prob spelled exceptionally), strain on the sutures was mentioned. So maybe her gorging really is causing some strain. She said that the docs said it wasn't anything she did, but ...Chantal lies. And she would be especially full of shit regarding this complication.


True that it wasn’t mentioned. But search on abdominal dishitence and obesity, the this pops up:

“There are several pre- and postoperative risk factors for *wound dehiscence*, including: *Obesity* or malnutrition. *Obesity* slows the healing process because *fat* cells have less blood vessels to transport oxygen around the body. Malnutrition can also slow healing due to a lack of vitamins and proteins needed for recovery.”

Which leads back to the start. Needless to say, Chantel has caused her own, dangerous,  side effects -because she’s fat.

Doctors don’t like to operate on fatties for many reasons, this is one of them.  Ignorance of how the body works is why Chantel is in this position.


----------



## marjoram (Dec 13, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> True that it wasn’t mentioned. But search on abdominal dishitence and obesity, the this pops up:
> 
> “There are several pre- and postoperative risk factors for *wound dehiscence*, including: *Obesity* or malnutrition. *Obesity* slows the healing process because *fat* cells have less blood vessels to transport oxygen around the body. Malnutrition can also slow healing due to a lack of vitamins and proteins needed for recovery.”
> 
> ...



Chinny disemboweling herself on a late night live would really put the capper on this disgusting freak show...I'm pretty sure no other youtuber could ever top that finale....


----------



## dismissfrogs (Dec 13, 2019)

I like how she's pushing this social interaction aspect of mukbong/being a fat cunt, but she constantly deletes said interaction because everyone is a big meanie.


----------



## AngelBitch (Dec 13, 2019)

raritycunt said:


> View attachment 1049561
> Here she goes again fellas





hamburgerlardraid said:


> View attachment 1049653
> Now she is posting boomer memes. Btw, it is "karma in its full glorious splendor"



Ottowa's finest "honours in part time English studies", Class of 20Never, ladies and gentlemen. 

Also regarding her gross gaping wound, she is so fucked. She's now 3 weeks or so post op (or is it 4, it's been a busy month for following Chinny's misadventures), but she is well past the point her incision should be fully closed and healed now. Any healing left to do ought to be minor lingering stuff like fatigue and some momentary twinges of discomfort. Not a gaping, leaking, packed and bandaged over incision site that periodically bursts open gushing fluid. 

She doesn't even have external stitches to bust, they used staples to hold her together. I wonder if they'll have to restaple her gunt if it keeps popping back open like this.  Mark me down for mid to late January for the deadpool. I think the infection's gonna get her real soon.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Dec 14, 2019)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> She knows she's prediabetic and keeps getting these gigantic apple juices jesus christ. Like I know that nothing she eats is improving her situation, but the apple juice thing? come on.


:late: but Chantal being stupid enough to chug fruit juice thinking it's "healthy" can only bode well for her sugar addiction and inability to stop eating processed fats/sugars in food


----------

